# What Are You Wearing Today?



## kali77

Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.

Shirt: Udeshi
Tie: Udeshi
Suit: Corneliani
Shoes: Polo "alton"

[img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]

Off to work.

Gene


----------



## kali77

https://imageshack.us

(Note: I cropped this down because it was huge - you want no more than 800 pixels of width so that we don't get Horizontal scrollbars  - Chuck)


----------



## Doctor Damage

I would be very proud to appear in public like that, very nice!
Note neighbourhood kid on skateboard in rear...you're missing a chance to learn something, kid!


----------



## kali77

Doctor Damage said:


> I would be very proud to appear in public like that, very nice!
> Note neighbourhood kid on skateboard in rear...you're missing a chance to learn something, kid!


That is my son's friend. They are having a great time!

Gene


----------



## pt4u67

The cut of the suit is very nice and I like the triangular knot. Overall very well proportioned.


----------



## Wayfarer

Kali, the outfit is smashing. Everything is obviously top quality and fits you extremely well. I love the collar (shark fin?). My only minor criticism, and this is 100% personal taste so keep that in mind, is that for some reason I am not yet a fan of the extra bold pinstriping or chalk striping as I have heard it called. Maybe I am just not fashion forward enough and will grow to like it over the next few years 

I would be proud to be seen in public with you dressed so well however.

Warmest regards


----------



## pendennis

My only disagreement is the striped shirt with the bold-striped suit. A little too busy for my taste. However, you are very well turned out.


----------



## Chuck Franke

Brown suede is a favorite of mine, I pretty much use them to step on every rule regarding brown suede shoes as a matter of fact!

Nice outfit, thanks for sharing. Corneliani makes a nice silhouette for you darned thin people.


----------



## Acct2000

The tie knot and collar spread are a little too much for my taste, but really only a little.

Your outfit is nice. I think there is enough of a difference between the shirt and the suit to have both of them be striped.


----------



## EL72

Very nice suit - I love Corneliani. Please share if you'd like where it's from, the type of fabric...

Only quibble I have is the tie knot is too large (I would do a half-windsor) and the lack of pocket square. A smashing outfit otherwise, well done!


----------



## EL72

Also, did you order the Udeshi shirt and tie from bestofbritish.com 

I love the look of many Udeshi designs but haven't bought any yet so would love any feedback you can provide on your experience with the products. 

I must really get those Altons now... if only they came in wide widths


----------



## Mad4Madras

Great look, and I especially like the brown suede shoes, and the knot. You've nailed what I would call a prototypical Italian look; slim, smart and well tailored. Shirt looks good, and although the collar is wider than I would wear, you do a good job of filling it up with the tie.

One imagines your Vespa is idling outside... Ciao!


----------



## tabasco

Fine look.. I think the blue tie+blue suit+blue striped shirt make the brown suede shoes very cool. I never would've come up with that myself. 
(me to wife "can I go out and play now?)

thanks for posting


----------



## rssmsvc777

Very elegant, I would only change the striping on the shirt. A comment I read in either the Flusser books or elsewhere mentioned getting different pattern sizes between the shirt and suit and they look the same size to me.


----------



## kali77

Wow! Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. The shirt and tie is from Bestofbritishshirts from there recent sale. Extremely happy with the customer service and quick shipping from Australia. I am not very impressed with the tie however. The silk is just not up to par with the likes of my other ties (drakes, dolce punta, kiton, etc....). I think the shirt is of great quality though and love the overall shape and fit. The Corneliani was purchased at STP I can't remember the fabric, It is wonderful though. A 38S in Corneliani requires no alterations in the jacket for me(which is exceptional in my opinion).

Gene


----------



## kali77

rssmsvc777 said:


> Very elegant, I would only change the striping on the shirt. A comment I read in either the Flusser books or elsewhere mentioned getting different pattern sizes between the shirt and suit and they look the same size to me.


I actually agree. As I was walking out of the house this afternoon I kept thinking to myself I should have worn my Hilditch baby blue spread oxford.


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Nice suit, but I would change the shirt into a solid light blue one and try an simple windsor knot for your tie.


----------



## GMF

Very impressive. I don't have the physique to pull off wearing a suit cut like that, but it looks good on you.


----------



## kali77

GMF said:


> Very impressive. I don't have the physique to pull off wearing a suit cut like that, but it looks good on you.


Thank you. Now the tough part is going to be keeping this physique as I get older


----------



## kitonbrioni

That a fine outfit. If only Thom Browne could do this look. I note that the Wilkes Bashford article quoted the owner as saying he sure hoped that the buyers of Thom Browne from his store would be thin.


----------



## Mr. Golem

Maybe I should jump on the Corneliani train... if it ever comes by ebay.

I really love the look. Sharp, smart, sophisticated, if a little fashion forward(nothing wrong with that), something I would wear . About the shirt, it looks good to me. Your other option could be a shirt with the stripe pattern that is scattered(mix of wide and thin). Lastly, the shoes are what make this look really spectacular. They take a good looking suit/shirt/tie combo and make it fantastical. Yes, fantastical.


----------



## kali77

Mr. Golem said:


> Maybe I should jump on the Corneliani train... if it ever comes by ebay.
> 
> I really love the look. Sharp, smart, sophisticated, if a little fashion forward(nothing wrong with that), something I would wear . About the shirt, it looks good to me. Your other option could be a shirt with the stripe pattern that is scattered(mix of wide and thin). Lastly, the shoes are what make this look really spectacular. They take a good looking suit/shirt/tie combo and make it fantastical. Yes, fantastical.


Thank you kind Sir.

I appreciate all the great feedback and suggestions. By the way I switched the knot to a medium-large FIH upon arrival to work. I also really prefer not to wear a pocket square to work. If I was going to a Wedding, or social event, then yes.

Gene


----------



## Financier

Not my style, but you look great. Personally, I would tone one piece down a little bit - the collar, the knot, the stripes, something. But that's just personal preference, and I work in a very conservative environment.


----------



## Holdfast

Like the suit and shoes a lot. I agree with narrowing the tie knot. Collar looks a little "curvy" for my tastes; do you remove the stays or is that the design?


----------



## kali77

Holdfast said:


> Like the suit and shoes a lot. I agree with narrowing the tie knot. Collar looks a little "curvy" for my tastes; do you remove the stays or is that the design?


The collar has the bones in. It is just the design of the collar.


----------



## Howard

Very distingushed Kali.


----------



## thinman

Very nice look! I would add a pocket square, but you've already said you don't wear them to work. I also agree that the shirt stripes are a little close in scale to the suits stripes, but I certainly wouldn't object to appearing in public dressed like this!

What brand is your tie, if I might ask. BoBS sells at least 3 brands.


----------



## kali77

Howard said:


> Very distingushed Kali.


Thank you Howard!


----------



## Howard

kali77 said:


> Thank you Howard!


You're Welcome


----------



## Artisan Fan

Very sharp! I like the suit and shoes-nice combination!


----------



## kali77

thinman said:


> Very nice look! I would add a pocket square, but you've already said you don't wear them to work. I also agree that the shirt stripes are a little close in scale to the suits stripes, but I certainly wouldn't object to appearing in public dressed like this!
> 
> What brand is your tie, if I might ask. BoBS sells at least 3 brands.


Thinman, Thanks. The tie is an Udeshi. I am not all that pleased with the quality of the tie, in comparison to other brands I have listed on the first page. BOBS is a real stand up store though. Everything came nicely wrapped and the ties I ordered were in tie boxes. I also agree a different shirt is in order. Realized this upon arrival to work today. No biggie though. Also switched the knot of the tie upon arrival today.

Gene


----------



## kali77

Artisan Fan said:


> Very sharp! I like the suit and shoes-nice combination!


Thanks Artisan. Great choice on the Santoni's, they are stunning!!


----------



## GMF

*What I wore today 8/10 *PIC**

It's too bad you can't see the plaid pattern in this suit with the wine overpane and faint royal blue stripes. Hickey-Freeman 2 button Boardroom. Pants are flat front with slimmer fitting legs than most of my other suits, so notice how I choose less break for these.


----------



## MrRogers

Nicely put together GMF..... Any reason you prefer a small tie knot??

MrR


----------



## Chuck Franke

Bout time...

LOL

So what'd the OTHER Jury think? Guessing this one will find you not guilty.


----------



## GMF

*What I'm wearing tomorrow 8/11 *PIC**

This is one of Jeff's Firado suits. You can read about him and his suits in this thread.

The suit is a 3 button in Super 130s medium grey pinstripe. The cloth is wonderful with a silky feel and nice hand. Yes, it's fused, but it's a very nice suit for under $175.00, IMO.


----------



## GMF

No court today. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trenditional

Nice looking suit. Have a real sense of "power" to it. Has a bit of the look of, "Hey Joey and Nicky, go break his f'n legs." =)


----------



## Trenditional

Not a bad looking suit, wouldn't have guessed it was $175.00. Then again, more often than not, it's how you wear clothes that make them look expensive. You make this suit look expensive.


----------



## Grayishhues

I really like the suit, but as many others have said. Change your shoes!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Your outfit is ok and don't worry about changing shoes.


----------



## pkincy

Key piece of information....an inexpensive suit worn confidently and with the proper accessories can look very good.

A well accessorized and properly fit fused suit is going to look better than an ill fitting and poorly worn fully canvassed suit.

Perry


----------



## kitonbrioni

A very sober suit.


----------



## rnoldh

*I like it better than the Hickey Freeman!*



GMF said:


> This is one of Jeff's Firado suits. You can read about him and his suits in this thread.
> 
> The suit is a 3 button in Super 130s medium grey pinstripe. The cloth is wonderful with a silky feel and nice hand. Yes, it's fused, but it's a very nice suit for under $175.00, IMO.


I like it better than the Hickey Freeman you recently posted. Which do you like better?


----------



## GMF

rnoldh said:


> I like it better than the Hickey Freeman you recently posted. Which do you like better?


For fit, I prefer the Hickey-Freeman. For material, I prefer the Firado.

(I'd love to have a HF in this cloth.)


----------



## Acct2000

I would not have guessed you were wearing an inexpensive suit.

Well done, again!!!


----------



## RichardS

PLEASE

:crazy: wear other shoes!


----------



## DougNZ

Very nice. Compare this to your first few pics. Again, very nice.

For a different look with no effort, try a wine pocket handkerchief to pick out the wine overcheck and the polka dots on your tie.


----------



## maxnharry

That actually is a very handsome suit and makes me think better of the Baroni stuff on eBay. I do need to be honest and suggest a shoe more befitting that beautiful garment.


----------



## Teacher

Hmmmm...nice _looking_. Of course, please tell us about the construction. I don't doubt it's a nice suit, but is it as well made as has been touted?

(PS - I might have the waist nipped just a tad to emphasize the shoulders a bit more...assuming, of course, that it fits just as it appears in the pic.)


----------



## Acct2000

GMF has explained on another thread that he has a foot problem that makes wearing shoes with laces very difficult.


----------



## GMF

Teacher said:


> Hmmmm...nice _looking_. Of course, please tell us about the construction. I don't doubt it's a nice suit, but is it as well made as has been touted?


Yes, it's very well made. Even the seams in the pants are finished off and "edged." (Sorry, I don't know the correct term.)


----------



## GMF

forsbergacct2000 said:


> GMF has explained on another thread that he has a foot problem that makes wearing shoes with laces very difficult.


Yes, and I'm tired of hearing about the shoes. If it keeps up, I'm not going to bother posting any more pics.

I get the feeling with some on here that the suit could be a piece of crap as long as the "proper" shoes are being worn.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working

GMF said:


> Yes, and I'm tired of hearing about the shoes. If it keeps up, I'm not going to bother posting any more pics.
> 
> I get the feeling with some on here that the suit could be a piece of crap as long as the "proper" shoes are being worn.


No, I would find a pair of really big red clown shoes for wearing in the next picture. That would tell them where to go in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Teacher

I_Should_Be_Working said:


> No, I would find a pair of really big red clown shoes for wearing in the next picture. That would tell them where to go in no uncertain terms.


:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## EL72

GMF said:


> Yes, and I'm tired of hearing about the shoes. If it keeps up, I'm not going to bother posting any more pics.
> 
> I get the feeling with some on here that the suit could be a piece of crap as long as the "proper" shoes are being worn.


I hope you don't take offense and continue posting pics. I am sure posters would not have commented had they known of your foot problem.

That said, it's not that a crappy suit is ok with nice shoes but rather that the most beautiful suit is brought down to some extent with "improper" shoes.


----------



## maxnharry

EL72 said:


> I hope you don't take offense and continue posting pics. I am sure posters would not have commented had they known of your foot problem.
> 
> That said, it's not that a crappy suit is ok with nice shoes but rather that the most beautiful suit is brought down to some extent with "improper" shoes.


I certainly wouldn't have and am sorry if I caused offense.


----------



## GMF

EL72 said:


> I am sure posters would not have commented had they known of your foot problem.


I posted about my health problem several days ago. The shoe comments have continued, even in the same thread in which I posted about my problem.

Ignorance can be excused. Willful ignorance can't be.


----------



## JMatt

GMF said:


> I posted about my health problem several days ago. The shoe comments have continued, even in the same thread in which I posted about my problem.
> 
> Ignorance can be excused. Willful ignorance can't be.


And I posted some sugestions for LOAFERS that would work with your health issues, yet be considerably more appropriate with a suit. I don't know who that last blast was aimed at, but I don't personally believe I ever attacked you.

I gave contructive criticism, listened to your health issues, found examples of more appropriate loafers - AND YOU IGNORED THE POST COMPLETELY.

Are you posting for critique, or are you posting to show off? If it's the former, then perhaps some acknowledgement is in order. If it's the latter, the please stop posting.

Have you never heard quotes like "shoes make the man" or "you can tell everything you need to know about a man by looking at his shoes?"

I'm sorry - they remind me of shoes the rat pack wore in the 60's. There are significantly more appropriate, and more comfortable LOAFERS available - and you can get them in black if you like. I really don't care.

I take offense to your characterization of feedback. No one has made fun of you. No one has made nasty barbs. No one has ridiculed you. No one has been personal. (I think one early post was, perhaps - and it was almost immediately deleted by the mods).


----------



## rkipperman

What company necktie is that?


----------



## GMF

JMatt said:


> And I posted some sugestions for LOAFERS that would work with your health issues, yet be considerably more appropriate with a suit. I don't know who that last blast was aimed at, but I don't personally believe I ever attacked you.
> 
> I gave contructive criticism, listened to your health issues, found examples of more appropriate loafers - AND YOU IGNORED THE POST COMPLETELY.
> 
> Are you posting for critique, or are you posting to show off? If it's the former, then perhaps some acknowledgement is in order. If it's the latter, the please stop posting.
> 
> Have you never heard quotes like "shoes make the man" or "you can tell everything you need to know about a man by looking at his shoes?"
> 
> I'm sorry - they remind me of shoes the rat pack wore in the 60's. There are significantly more appropriate, and more comfortable LOAFERS available - and you can get them in black if you like. I really don't care.
> 
> I take offense to your characterization of feedback. No one has made fun of you. No one has made nasty barbs. No one has ridiculed you. No one has been personal. (I think one early post was, perhaps - and it was almost immediately deleted by the mods).


How on earth could you take offense at what I wrote when it was not directed at you? I didn't characterize the feedback one way or the other. I simply said I was tired of hearing about the shoes, especially given that (1) I said I like my shoe choices, and (2) I had stated a health reason for choosing slip-ons. And I've got to tell you, if your chacterization of my shoes is that they look like something Dean, Frank, and Peter wore...well, that ain't gonna sway me away from 'em. 

I appreciated your feedback about alternate slip-on styles. And the next time I go shoe shopping, I intend to try on some like you mentioned.


----------



## JMatt

GMF said:


> How on earth could you take offense at what I wrote when it was not directed at you? I didn't characterize the feedback one way or the other. I simply said I was tired of hearing about the shoes, especially given that (1) I said I like my shoe choices, and (2) I had stated a health reason for choosing slip-ons. And I've got to tell you, if your chacterization of my shoes is that they look like something Dean, Frank, and Peter wore...well, that ain't gonna sway me away from 'em.
> 
> I appreciated your feedback about alternate slip-on styles. And the next time I go shoe shopping, I intend to try on some like you mentioned.


Then my bad. Accept my apology. I have enjoyed your posts, and felt like I personally tried to be constructive. I thought your prior post was a bit broad, and couldn't tell who it was directed at, but having made "shoe" comments myself, I felt we were all being thrown under the same bus.

The truth is - wear what you like. You're obviously both self-confident and comfortable with your choices. Why change a thing?


----------



## GMF

No problem. :icon_smile:


----------



## pendennis

*What I Wore To Work On Thursday*

The weather here in Dearborn was almost perfect for this outfit.

[img=https://img162.imageshack.us/img162/3869/dscn0514jq2.th.jpg]


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

Looks great! We're keeping Kentucky on the sartorial map, no?


----------



## lee_44106

Very nice blazer, great fit on you and impeccable details. I like the pants also. Looks like you have a penchant for tasseled loafers, like GMF.


----------



## Acct2000

I really like your outfit.

I don't see anything wrong with loafers and a sport coat anyway.

Very sharp!!

Dearborn is in Michigan, just west of Detroit.

You look far nicer than I did yesterday. I had to spend two hours in a sooty warehouse selecting which old record storage boxes to keep and which to discard. I wore an old shirt and shorts and was covered with soot. I went home and showered before I went back to the office! 

No one would have asked you to go into a warehouse looking like that!!


----------



## pt4u67

The tie/shirt offer a bold contrast and the deep blue of the blazer really finishes it off well. I like the FC.


----------



## pendennis

lee_44106 said:


> Very nice blazer, great fit on you and impeccable details. I like the pants also. Looks like you have a penchant for tasseled loafers, like GMF.


Love tasseled loafers. Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell cordovan.


----------



## pendennis

pt4u67 said:


> The tie/shirt offer a bold contrast and the deep blue of the blazer really finishes it off well. I like the FC.


pt4u67 - Psst. Don't tell anyone, but the blazer is bla*k.


----------



## mtf

pendennis said:


> The weather here in Dearborn was almost perfect for this outfit.
> 
> [img=https://img162.imageshack.us/img162/3869/dscn0514jq2.th.jpg]


I'm rarely a fan of a DB jacket. But that may be the finest pictures of a DB jacket in action that I've ever seen. I think you just changed my opinion of them actually.


----------



## Howard

What happened to your face?


----------



## GMF

Very sharp. Your pants look a tad too long. 

I love DB jackets. I can't wait until Chris Despos has worked his magic on my A&S DB blazer so I can wear it. And I've got a Corneliani dark green DB blazer on the way from Chuck. And my two Sanitate DB suits just came back from the tailor and are at the cleaners now.


----------



## Howard

Very nice ensemble


----------



## Howard

Very Nice Suits.


----------



## kali77

Howard said:


> What happened to your face?


The wife is a little weird about it. She thinks all the ladies will be knocking down the door:crazy:LOL

Gene


----------



## kali77

*What I wore today 8/11 *PIC**

Here is what I wore today. More goodies from BOBS and a new pair of shoes from Alanc(thanks!). As always comments and criticism welcome.

Shirt: Hilditch and Key 
Suit: Zegna "Sartorial"
Tie: another Udeshi
Shoes: "Black Cherry" Crockett and Jones for Tom James

https://imageshack.us

Gene


----------



## kali77

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000571ju3.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Fine classic outfit. thanks for posting the picture


----------



## kitonbrioni

A good outfit though it might do with some irony. Freelance some socks?


----------



## Howard

kali77 said:


> The wife is a little weird about it. She thinks all the ladies will be knocking down the door:crazy:LOL
> 
> Gene


Hey give it a shot Gene,you have nothing to lose.


----------



## kali77

kitonbrioni said:


> A good outfit though it might do with some irony. Freelance some socks?


Not sure what you mean? Could you elaborate. Maybe I am just tired and missing something.


----------



## Artisan Fan

Looks great! 

I personally might do a tie with wider stripes on it.


----------



## kali77

Howard said:


> Hey give it a shot Gene,you have nothing to lose.


Heading to NYC on Sunday with the wife and kids. When I return next week, I will post another thread with a whole head shot(hopefully).


----------



## kali77

I think you will all be surprised with my age


----------



## pkincy

Thank you for joining the "what I wore " blog crowd. The pictures are most interesting.

Isn't one of the lower buttons supposed to be unbuttoned on the jacket??

And you definitly need heal protectors on your cuffs if you often put the heels of your shoes inside your pants like that. :icon_smile_wink:

I can see that you have not yet been converted to the AE/Alden/C&J/EG/JL/Kiton/bespoke shoe group. You should grab a pair of the MacKay captoes while they are on sale for that outfit. You will never look back.

I vote for the 96.1th percentile on this outfit. (figured we needed a way to keep score of the photo blogs and the base would be Manton equivalent at 100.0%)

Perry


----------



## jcusey

*What I Wore Today/What I Will Wear Tomorrow*

Given the recent proliferation of threads about what people wore today or are planning on wearing tomorrow, I'm going to sticky this topic for generalized use.

Edit: And merge all the other recent threads about this into this one.


----------



## pkincy

I personally could never do the slim cut trousers (jeans? my monitor needs replacing) but it looks good on you. And I can dig the tie and stripe width given the stovepipe trouser legs.

A bit of Thom Browne.

Perry


----------



## GMF

Combining all these posts was a bad idea, IMO. How is one supposed to know what outfits any given comments are meant for?


----------



## kali77

jcusey said:


> Given the recent proliferation of threads about what people wore today or are planning on wearing tomorrow, I'm going to sticky this topic for generalized use.
> 
> Edit: And merge all the other recent threads about this into this one.


Was confused for a minute. Great idea. Thought we could use one of these threads. I like posting pics here, for the sole reason when I read threads about different styles and brands, I am always pleasnatly surprised when they are acompanied by a picture. Pictures are worth a thousand words!

Gene


----------



## jcusey

GMF said:


> Combining all these posts was a bad idea, IMO. How is one supposed to know what outfits any given comments are meant for?


Yes, I know that at first, it will be a little confusing. However, I couldn't think of a way to get people to start posting on this thread and stop posting on the old threads without locking the old threads, which I didn't want to do. As people post new stuff here, the confusion will diminish, I think.


----------



## pkincy

I agree that they need to be kept separate. But can we do a photoblog with comments and separate folders???

We could have a link from the forum and go to it like kitonbrioni's and Sartorial but look at each main picture and post comments in a side folder.

I am far from technical but obviously this is getting very popular. I am about to break out my camera.

Maybe we will make GQ soon!


Or at the very least each person should title the thread with a specific date time stamp to keep them separate.

Perry


----------



## GMF

jcusey said:


> Yes, I know that at first, it will be a little confusing. However, I couldn't think of a way to get people to start posting on this thread and stop posting on the old threads without locking the old threads, which I didn't want to do. As people post new stuff here, the confusion will diminish, I think.


How so? You get 3 or 4 people posting what they wore on a given day and then you get someone posting "Your shoes suck" five posts later in the thread. How is anyone going to know whom he's talking about? ** Or "The pants are too long." Or "I like the tie." See what I mean?

**I guess we could de facto assume comments like that are addressed to me, but the others could be very hard to discern their targets.


----------



## kali77

pkincy said:


> I agree that they need to be kept separate. But can we do a photoblog with comments and separate folders???
> 
> We could have a link from the forum and go to it like kitonbrioni's and Sartorial but look at each main picture and post comments in a side folder.
> 
> I am far from technical but obviously this is getting very popular. I am about to break out my camera.
> 
> Maybe we will make GQ soon!
> 
> Or at the very least each person should title the thread with a specific date time stamp to keep them separate.
> 
> Perry


Fantastic Idea!! If I had the time to set up a blog I would. However maybe someone will volunteer. I know I would contribute as much as possible to people's pictures, and ofcourse post some of my own.

Gene


----------



## kali77

GMF said:


> How so? You get 3 or 4 people posting what they wore on a given day and then you get someone posting "Your shoes suck" five posts later in the thread. How is anyone going to know whom he's talking about? ** Or "The pants are too long." Or "I like the tie." See what I mean?
> 
> **I guess we could de facto assume comments like that are addressed to me, but the others could be very hard to discern their targets.


GMF. I don't think your negativity will help. If you have a better idea please share. I see Jcusey's point. You don't want the main forum taken up by "what I wore today" threads. It is setup to give guidance and share ideas. Not post your wardrobe.

Gene


----------



## jcusey

GMF said:


> How so? You get 3 or 4 people posting what they wore on a given day and then you get someone posting "Your shoes suck" five posts later in the thread. How is anyone going to know whom he's talking about? Or "The pants are too long." Or "I like the tie." See what I mean?


That's why you specifically address the person whose clothing you're commenting on. In addition, vBulletin 3.6.0, which we will be upgrading to soon, has a feature that automatically links to a post when you quote from it, which should help. In any event, this is how Style Forum has done it for almost four years, and it has worked very well there.

Edit: I don't want to be doctrinaire about this. If this doesn't work, then we'll try something else. If anybody else has ideas, please share them (and thank you for yours, pkincy).


----------



## kali77

jcusey said:


> That's why you specifically address the person whose clothing you're commenting on. In addition, vBulletin 3.6.0, which we will be upgrading to soon, has a feature that automatically links to a post when you quote from it, which should help. In any event, this is how Style Forum has done it for almost four years, and it has worked very well there.


Agreed! Well it is Friday evening. I am getting ready to go out on the town. Everyone have a great weekend!!


----------



## GMF

kali77 said:


> GMF. I don't think your negativity will help. If you have a better idea please share. I see Jcusey's point. You don't want the main forum taken up by "what I wore today" threads. It is setup to give guidance and share ideas. Not post your wardrobe.


I had no idea my "What I wore today" posts were outside the purpose of this forum. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## jcusey

GMF said:


> I had no idea my "What I wore today" posts were outside the purpose of this forum. Please accept my apologies.


No, no, no, please don't misunderstand! I don't think that they're outside the purposes of the forum at all. I am simply trying to improve on the model where we had six active "What I wore today" threads on the first page of the forum. As I said, we'll give this a go and see how it works. If it doesn't work well, we'll try something different.


----------



## kali77

GMF said:


> I had no idea my "What I wore today" posts were outside the purpose of this forum. Please accept my apologies.


First off- Apology accepted. 
Second off- The sarcasm is really helping!
Third off- if you want to be an ass we can be.
Fourth off- "me being an ass" go get some new shoes.
Fifth off- "me being an ass again" You look like your out of the late 70's early 80's
Sixth off- Good night!!


----------



## GMF

kali77 said:


> First off- Apology accepted.
> Second off- The sarcasm is really helping!
> Third off- if you want to be an ass we can be.
> Fourth off- "me being an ass" go get some new shoes.
> Fifth off- "me being an ass again" You look like your out of the late 70's early 80's
> Sixth off- Good night!!


I wasn't being sarcastic. And trust me, you don't want to see me be an ass.

And BTW, "your" is a pronoun or an adjective. You were looking for the contraction "you're" in "your out of the late 70s early 80s."


----------



## Buffalo

wow, it looks great, can't think of a single criticism, now that warrants another wow. It's good to be young, in great shape and have taste..


----------



## kali77

Buffalo said:


> wow, it looks great, can't think of a single criticism, now that warrants another wow. It's good to be young, in great shape and have taste..


GMF, I think this one was directed towards you.


----------



## GMF

kali77 said:


> GMF, I think this one was directed towards you.


Two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## jcusey

kali77 said:


> First off- Apology accepted.
> Second off- The sarcasm is really helping!
> Third off- if you want to be an ass we can be.
> Fourth off- "me being an ass" go get some new shoes.
> Fifth off- "me being an ass again" You look like your out of the late 70's early 80's
> Sixth off- Good night!!





GMF said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic. And trust me, you don't want to see me be an ass.
> 
> And BTW, "your" is a pronoun or an adjective. You were looking for the contraction "you're" in "your out of the late 70s early 80s."


Enough of this, you two (and anyone else who wants to jump into this little affray). Be respectful of one another, or, if you can't, just leave each other alone.


----------



## pkincy

GMF said:


> I had no idea my "What I wore today" posts were outside the purpose of this forum. Please accept my apologies.


It is pretty obvious they are smack dab in the middle of the purpose of the forum which is why they have been so popular as to breed copycats.

Thanks for starting them.

But I can see that success is breeding a need to find away to channel and control the threads and responses.

I would expect the moderators will figure it out pretty quickly and pretty effectively. Particularly given their extremely high rate of pay for being a moderator. 

I do appreciate the pictures and comments. Of course it is apparent that one needs some thick skin once the pictures are posted as some folks seem to have a bottle of Jack Daniels near the computer as they participate late in the day. :icon_smile_big:

Perry


----------



## kali77

pkincy said:


> It is pretty obvious they are smack dab in the middle of the purpose of the forum which is why they have been so popular as to breed copycats.
> 
> Thanks for starting them.
> 
> But I can see that success is breeding a need to find away to channel and control the threads and responses.
> 
> I would expect the moderators will figure it out pretty quickly and pretty effectively. Particularly given their extremely high rate of pay for being a moderator.
> 
> I do appreciate the pictures and comments. Of course it is apparent that one needs some thick skin once the pictures are posted as some folks seem to have a bottle of Jack Daniels near the computer as they participate late in the day. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Perry


Perry,
These threads have been going on before GMF was a member https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53916 and I am sure they were going on before I was a member. As to the Jack Daniels, Cheers!!

GMF,
I would like to apologize for my harsh comments that were way out of context. I think I misunderstood your post. Let's just let this thread move on and hopefully become something that everyone enjoys participating in.

Gene


----------



## pkincy

Kali77 and JCusey.

I found the SF thread that this will probably mimic. I suppose at 178 pages it has been slightly successful. :icon_smile: 

And after reading a couple of pages I see how people do keep their comments straight.

Perry


----------



## jml90

pkincy said:


> Kali77 and JCusey.
> 
> I found the SF thread that this will probably mimic. I suppose at 178 pages it has been slightly successful. :icon_smile:
> 
> And after reading a couple of pages I see how people do keep their comments straight.
> 
> Perry


You press the little quote button I don't see a problem here it's not exactly brain surgery


----------



## petro

jcusey said:


> Yes, I know that at first, it will be a little confusing. However, I couldn't think of a way to get people to start posting on this thread and stop posting on the old threads without locking the old threads, which I didn't want to do. As people post new stuff here, the confusion will diminish, I think.


Or some could just not realize that others are posting their pictures here and not bother to read an old thread. Especailly one that was sticky.

I was going to post some pics, saw this set sticky and spent a good 15 minutes trying to figure out why.

And trying to figure out why GMFs photos were showing up in Kali77s thread.

I'm still trying to figure out why they're pissing on each other.

I also don't think people will dig through tens of pages of replies to find a new pics, which makes posting pictures a waste of time and server space.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys sweater
Earl jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Holdfast

I like the idea of a pinned "what I wore today thread".

It works very well on SF and there isn't any difficulty keeping comments straight.

However, the direction this thread took when topics where merged is definitely unpleasant to read and esp. in a pinned thread sends a very negative message to any new readers.

May I suggest locking this thread and starting a fresh one on the same topic, with the first post by a Moderator with a brief preamble explaining the thread as an opportunity for members to post what they are wearing, hopefully with photos, as an opportunity for constructive criticism, friendly advice and general comment.

Something like that might soothe the bad blood...


----------



## GMF

petro said:


> Or some could just not realize that others are posting their pictures here and not bother to read an old thread. Especailly one that was sticky. ...
> 
> I also don't think people will dig through tens of pages of replies to find a new pics, which makes posting pictures a waste of time and server space.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## jml90

GMF said:


> I couldn't agree more.


Why don't we start posting what we're wearing and quit puttin non sensical bull **** in this thread

Just woke up so 
Yellow old navy tee shirt
Navy Eddie Bauer athletic shorts


----------



## kali77

Cleaning the gutters

Quicksilver shorts
White hanes t-shirt
rainbow flip flops


----------



## JMatt

GMF said:


> I couldn't agree more.


I must disagree.

The similar thread on Styleforum started over 3 1/2 years ago. Over a year of data was lost in a server crash, and the thread still consumes 178 pages. There are currently 2670 posts in that thread, with 270 coming in the past month. The thread has generated 86,768 total views.

It's easy enough to figure out who a comment belongs to. One just says "Nice suit GMF, but I don't like your shoes." (Intended lightheartedly) 

Unless anyone is starved for individualized attention, and has a need to say "Ooh - look at me," a combined thread makes great sense. All of the pictures stay in one place, and over time create a great reference. We can simply tab through pages and get ideas of looks which we may not have thought about, but that others have pulled off successfully.

Here's a hearty vote in support of the combined thread.
(But I acknowledge it's still just my opinion, and not the "right" way or "wrong" way).


----------



## pkincy

So now we need some pictures! Whose going out tonite and has a camera? Who is heading to church tomorrow and has a camera? (I will try the latter)

Perry


----------



## AlanC

pkincy said:


> Who is heading to church tomorrow and has a camera? (I will try the latter)


I'll post my latest seersucker outing tomorrow...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Turnbull & Asser shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
wool socks
a. testoni penny loafers


----------



## AlanC

*Another seersucker Sunday*

Haspel seersucker suit
L.L. Bean blue flap-pocket OCBD
Hermes pink stylized/interlocking 'H' tie
Lehner white cotton pocket square with woven pink dots
J Crew D-ring ribbon belt, blue and white
RL pink crew socks
Brooks Brothers white bucks (really more of a bone color)

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seersucker081306pc4.jpg


----------



## pkincy

Alan,

I love it...Most Southern and makes me fondly remember my times in Atlanta back when it was a much smaller place.

Question..I don't believe I have a shirt with a flap pocket at this time, but in times past I always wondered whether it was appropriate to wear with a suit. It looks good on you, and since you wear it I'll bet you consider it appropriate. :icon_smile_big: 

Any other thoughts on the matter?

And as always since I am a shoe addict I wish the picture could have captured the shoes (and the socks.)

And to KB.......Pictures, we demand pictures! (and I have my camera out as we speak trying to make this technology work.)

Perry


----------



## AlanC

pkincy said:


> Alan,
> 
> I love it...Most Southern and makes me fondly remember my times in Atlanta back when it was a much smaller place.
> 
> Question..I don't believe I have a shirt with a flap pocket at this time, but in times past I always wondered whether it was appropriate to wear with a suit. It looks good on you, and since you wear it I'll bet you consider it appropriate. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Any other thoughts on the matter?


I had been wanting a flap pocket J Press ocbd (in pink, actually) for awhile, but this one fell in my lap whilst thrifting a few weeks ago. I figured it would fill the flap pocket niche nicely until I get around to getting that J Press. I generally don't wear button downs with suits at all, but I'll do it when I'm deliberately drawing from Trad influences. Seersucker seems to go naturally with button downs.

As for the shoes:









Imagine pink socks!

Now, where's that pic of your Sunday attire?


----------



## kitonbrioni

pkincy said:


> And to KB.......Pictures, we demand pictures! (and I have my camera out as we speak trying to make this technology work.)
> 
> Perry


Click on the link below.


----------



## pkincy

OK, here goes nothing.

And I double thank those that have posted pics as it is not easy to do. First taking pictures of myself for posting on a forum is not something I am going to ask my wife to participate in.....she would have me committed!

Try this for Church today.

https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20060813weartoday0001xn8.jpg

I hope this will work. Image Shack is the most difficult website I have ever had the pleasure of working with.

Edit: It looks like it worked...yea! :icon_smile:

Shirt is a bd Borrelli
Jacket is a Bamboo Isaia that is the one that made me decide to go to an R length with them from the L length this is.
Pants are a steel grey Canali
Shoes are EG made RLPLs in Edwardian Antique

Health to you,
Perry


----------



## GMF

pkincy said:


> Shirt is a bd Borrelli
> Jacket is a Bamboo Isaia that is the one that made me decide to go to an R length with them from the L length this is.
> Pants are a steel grey Canali
> Shoes are EG made RLPLs in Edwardian Antique


The jacket looks cranberry in color on my monitor and it looks smashing. A great looking outfit.


----------



## pkincy

And especially for GMF to honor his choice of bright royal blue for his db the other day.

I offer:

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20060813weartoday0016gx1.jpg
which is a Versace Cashmere shawl collar one button that I do wear in the Az winters and quite often with a black mock turtleneck.

And:
https://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20060813weartoday0017ye8.jpg

Which is a Heald sb peak lapel in silk. Too new to know what I will wear it with yet as I haven't worn it yet except for this picture.

Thanks for the pics GMF.

Perry


----------



## GMF

People can poo-poo it all they want, but a royal blue jacket looks good to me. Two thumbs up!


----------



## jcusey

AlanC said:


> Imagine pink socks!


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Harrydog

pkincy said:


> Shirt is a bd Borrelli
> Jacket is a Bamboo Isaia that is the one that made me decide to go to an R length with them from the L length this is.
> Pants are a steel grey Canali
> Shoes are EG made RLPLs in Edwardian Antique
> 
> Perry


Great outfit!

Now if I could just figure out how to use my wife's digital camera!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani Jeans sweater
Barneys pant
Tommy Bahama alligatorbelt
Pantherella socks
Allen Edmonds balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

An eBay purchase from a while back, first outing after alterations. The alterations were actually fairly extensive, involving messing around with the shoulder padding, recutting the front and tidying up one or two other little niggles as well as the usual sleeve and trouser length. I'm happy with the alterations but could use an expert eye too.

In light of other threads on the board, note the longer, US-style DB length. Not my usual choice, but not so bad either.

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14001iz8.jpg
https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14002xh3.jpg

Domenico Spano 100% silk suit. Not quite as shiny as in the photos, but does have a definite sheen to it. Says Custom on the label but on the inside the pocket says custom made for (and in handwriting) Stock 38S. Make of that what you will... Also says Made in USA. Not sure where. Any thoughts?
Austin Reed aqua shirt, silver/grey cufflinks
Stefano Ricci Luxury Collection yellow/blue tie
Tie Rack gold pocket square
Loake 1880 Durhams in tan (antiqued a bit), grey M&S socks

I'm not _entirely_ happy with this look. Not sure if it's the pocket square, the shoes, or I'm just not all that in love with the suit. Thoughts would be appreciated.

In any case, it's definitely more of a "night" suit. I don't think I'll wear it in the daytime much, with the exception of weddings or similar festive occasions.


----------



## culverwood

Holdfast said:


> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14002xh3.jpg
> 
> Austin Reed aqua shirt, silver/grey cufflinks
> Stefano Ricci Luxury Collection yellow/blue tie
> Tie Rack gold pocket square
> Loake 1880 Durhams in tan (antiqued a bit), grey M&S socks
> 
> I'm not _entirely_ happy with this look. Not sure if it's the pocket square, the shoes, or I'm just not all that in love with the suit. Thoughts would be appreciated.


Not sure about the ticket pocket on DB but maybe thats just my own prejudice.


----------



## GMF

Holdfast said:


> An eBay purchase from a while back, first outing after alterations. The alterations were actually fairly extensive, involving messing around with the shoulder padding, recutting the front and tidying up one or two other little niggles as well as the usual sleeve and trouser length. I'm happy with the alterations but could use an expert eye too.
> 
> In light of other threads on the board, note the longer, US-style DB length. Not my usual choice, but not so bad either.
> 
> https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14002xh3.jpg
> 
> Domenico Spano 100% silk suit. Not quite as shiny as in the photos, but does have a definite sheen to it. Says Custom on the label but on the inside the pocket says custom made for (and in handwriting) Stock 38S. Make of that what you will... Also says Made in USA. Not sure where. Any thoughts?
> Austin Reed aqua shirt, silver/grey cufflinks
> Stefano Ricci Luxury Collection yellow/blue tie
> Tie Rack gold pocket square
> Loake 1880 Durhams in tan (antiqued a bit), grey M&S socks
> 
> I'm not _entirely_ happy with this look. Not sure if it's the pocket square, the shoes, or I'm just not all that in love with the suit. Thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> In any case, it's definitely more of a "night" suit. I don't think I'll wear it in the daytime much, with the exception of weddings or similar festive occasions.


I think it's a great looking outfit. Well done.


----------



## mannaman

That is a great outfit. Well combined, nice selection of colors. The shoes add a little spice to the outfit. I really like it a lot.


----------



## pkincy

Thumbs up from me. I agree that it is not a business suit but definitely an evening go out to the whereever suit. 

Lookin good. 

Perry


----------



## Fortinbras

Holdfast said:


> I'm not _entirely_ happy with this look. Not sure if it's the pocket square, the shoes, or I'm just not all that in love with the suit. Thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> In any case, it's definitely more of a "night" suit. I don't think I'll wear it in the daytime much, with the exception of weddings or similar festive occasions.


What gives me pause is the ticket pocket. I think a ticket pocket is more appropriate for a country suit or odd jacket, and that it takes away from the minimalist, more formal quality of a "night suit." That said, ticket pockets are in fashion of late, and one frequently sees them on more formal ensembles. Also, the suit fits you well and you look good in it.


----------



## Holdfast

Thank you gents. I must say, I didn't think about the ticket pocket, but you're quite right.

I was pondering exactly what doesn't work for me and I think it comes down to the pocket square. It doesn't quite mesh with the rest of the outfit - too matchy with the tie and not matchy enough with the shoes.

In hindsight a brownish-gold/bronze or even a burnt orange would pull things together much, much better. Alas I lacked such a square. At least I now know what's next on the shopping list though!


----------



## Tomasso

pkincy said:


> Image Shack is the most difficult website I have ever had the pleasure of working with.


I would suggest that you give Photobucket a try.


----------



## pt4u67

Holdfast said:


> Thank you gents. I must say, I didn't think about the ticket pocket, but you're quite right.
> 
> I was pondering exactly what doesn't work for me and I think it comes down to the pocket square. It doesn't quite mesh with the rest of the outfit - too matchy with the tie and not matchy enough with the shoes.
> 
> In hindsight a brownish-gold/bronze or even a burnt orange would pull things together much, much better. Alas I lacked such a square. At least I now know what's next on the shopping list though!


You're being too hard on yourself. The suit looks like a beautiful fit. I've always believed that with a DB precision is everything and this suit is very precise. I agree with your pocket square assessment. Perhaps something a bit darker. Love the shoes!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
7 jeans
Black Jack belt
Jhane Barnes socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug15001hv7.jpg
https://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug15003fo6.jpg

OK, much happier with today's choice -

E&R blue/blue pinstripe (bespoke)
Zegna blue shirt with red check
Henry Poole paisely tie
Tie Rack olive pocket square
C&J Welbecks, black M&S socks, black Zegna belt
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel.

So much for business, now to decide what to wear out to dinner tonight... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jml90

Black shoes *shudder*


----------



## pkincy

Nice suit.....love the roped shoulders, button stance and lapels. It does look a bit heavy for the season....where do you live??

Perry


----------



## jml90

Any reason you prefer no roll holdfast?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

jml90 - sometimes I like a 3-2 roll, sometimes a true 3B, sometimes a true 2B. I like having different options. E&R make a nice true 3B in my opinion so I chose that. On the bespoke they're making up for me at the moment, I've asked for the roll to extend just a fraction more, so the top button is a little lower. Not much, just a touch, but at first fitting, I think it's enough to make the suit a little more stylish while retaining the overall restrained look. In any case, it's good to have a few options.

pkincy - oxford in the UK. It was around 20C yesterday and overcast, so the weight was just about perfect. I can't remember the exact weight of the fabric, but it's not that heavy, more a year-round choice. Maybe about 11oz.

It remained fairly overcast today, though slightly warmer, but I pulled out an older, flannel (but not heavy) suit for a change anyway. It's MTM, but I was about 12 pounds or so heavier when it was done and only the trousers have been altered since, so the jacket is no longer a precise fit. But I think it's still reasonably wearable.

Thoughts/criticism would be appreciated, as always.
https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug16001lb9.jpghttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug16003gr0.jpg

Austin Reed MTM navy flannel with rope-stripe
Kenneth Cole tie (don't crucify me for having a KC tie!)
Brioni shirt (eBay purchase, about 1/2" too short in the sleeve sadly, but wearable)
Tie Rack p/square
John Lobb Aerson in black suede (2 sins I know - black and they're derbies!  )
Bvlgari Blu Notte

After looking in the mirror, the outfit seemed to lack something so I also added a slanted steel tie-clip for some added interest. Not to everyone's taste I know but the look seemed bland otherwise.


----------



## JMatt

Holdfast said:


> jml90 - sometimes I like a 3-2 roll, sometimes a true 3B, sometimes a true 2B. I like having different options. E&R make a nice true 3B in my opinion so I chose that. On the bespoke they're making up for me at the moment, I've asked for the roll to extend just a fraction more, so the top button is a little lower. Not much, just a touch, but at first fitting, I think it's enough to make the suit a little more stylish while retaining the overall restrained look. In any case, it's good to have a few options.
> 
> pkincy - oxford in the UK. It was around 20C yesterday and overcast, so the weight was just about perfect. I can't remember the exact weight of the fabric, but it's not that heavy, more a year-round choice. Maybe about 11oz.
> 
> It remained fairly overcast today, though slightly warmer, but I pulled out an older, flannel (but not heavy) suit for a change anyway. It's MTM, but I was about 12 pounds or so heavier when it was done and only the trousers have been altered since, so the jacket is no longer a precise fit. But I think it's still reasonably wearable.
> 
> Thoughts/criticism would be appreciated, as always.
> https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug16001lb9.jpghttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug16003gr0.jpg
> 
> Austin Reed MTM navy flannel with rope-stripe
> Kenneth Cole tie (don't crucify me for having a KC tie!)
> Brioni shirt (eBay purchase, about 1/2" too short in the sleeve sadly, but wearable)
> Tie Rack p/square
> John Lobb Aerson in black suede (2 sins I know - black and they're derbies!  )
> Bvlgari Blu Notte
> 
> After looking in the mirror, the outfit seemed to lack something so I also added a slanted steel tie-clip for some added interest. Not to everyone's taste I know but the look seemed bland otherwise.


Some people would say the suit looks gangsterish. I happen to think a chalkstripe suit such as that is one of the best looking suits ever. I had one similar over 15 years ago, but it was cheap (JosABank) and the pants wore out. I've been thinking of a quality replacement ever since.


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> jml90 - sometimes I like a 3-2 roll, sometimes a true 3B, sometimes a true 2B. I like having different options. E&R make a nice true 3B in my opinion so I chose that. On the bespoke they're making up for me at the moment, I've asked for the roll to extend just a fraction more, so the top button is a little lower. Not much, just a touch, but at first fitting, I think it's enough to make the suit a little more stylish while retaining the overall restrained look. In any case, it's good to have a few options.


It's just I never noticed anything other than a true 3 button on you


----------



## JMatt

(singing) Where, oh where, oh where is GMF?


----------



## pkincy

I love the chalk stripe. Great suit and looks to be a great fit.

Perry


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Bullock & Jones pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug17ael5.jpg

E&R purple tramline navy peak lapel suit
H&K lilac shirt, Harrods purple cufflinks
M&S tie (yes, M&S!  )
Tie Rack pocket square, M&S navy socks
Ferragamo Tramezza chestnut monkstraps, Lanvin belt
HOT Always, Bond No9

Can I just make a comment?

While I enjoy posting in this thread and the SF version, it's noticeable that on this thread here, over the past few days only myself and kb have posted new outfits. I'm starting to feel like I'm monopolising the thread and besides, I WANT to see and be inspired by some other members too.

Please, we could do with more combinations and contributions, even if it's just a description without pictures (though of course photos help a lot). As things stand, I'm tempted to restrict myself to the SF version of the thread where at least a few people post something most days.


----------



## kali77

Southwick charcoal light blue pinstripe suit
White jantzen shirt
Trussardi tie
C&J wingtips

I will try to post a pic tomorrow of whatever I decide to wear.

Gene


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug17ael5.jpg
> 
> E&R purple tramline navy peak lapel suit
> H&K lilac shirt, Harrods purple cufflinks
> M&S tie (yes, M&S!  )
> Tie Rack pocket square, M&S navy socks
> Ferragamo Tramezza chestnut monkstraps, Lanvin belt
> HOT Always, Bond No9
> 
> Can I just make a comment?
> 
> While I enjoy posting in this thread and the SF version, it's noticeable that on this thread here, over the past few days only myself and kb have posted new outfits. I'm starting to feel like I'm monopolising the thread and besides, I WANT to see and be inspired by some other members too.
> 
> Please, we could do with more combinations and contributions, even if it's just a description without pictures (though of course photos help a lot). As things stand, I'm tempted to restrict myself to the SF version of the thread where at least a few people post something most days.


Think you have enough purple?


----------



## Dan-

JMatt said:


> (singing) Where, oh where, oh where is GMF?


After all the ribbing he tried on some shoes that weren't ugly loafers and was hospitalized as a result of his medical condition (ugly shoephilia).


----------



## kali77

Dan- said:


> After all the ribbing he tried on some shoes that weren't ugly loafers and was hospitalized as a result of his medical condition (ugly shoephilia).


Not a very good way to introduce yourself to a new forum.

Gene


----------



## Dan-

kali77 said:


> Not a very good way to introduce yourself to a new forum.
> 
> Gene


Sorry, the obvious reply to an unasked 'would it kill you [GMF] to try new shoes' came out wrong.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL shirt
Earnest Sewn jeans
Tafalgar belt
RLP socks
Grenson ankle boots


----------



## Brideshead

*Holdfast's prompt has ....*

...made me realise how rarely I post here. No pics but -

Kenzo Homme navy linen blazer SB 3 button (horn buttons) half lined and single vent with navy pocket square with dark red spots
Oswald Boateng white/pale blue/turquoise checked long sleeve shirt with double button barrel cuffs
John Rochas slightly faded jeans
RL brown leather belt
M&S (yes, I know) light tan 'Italian' derby shoes
Pantherella calico ribbed cotton socks

A more relaxed look for Friday

Scent - one of my most traditional Pino Silvestre


----------



## AlanC

I'll add a "What I Wore Yesterday" for my first day as an adjunct instructor this fall:

Norman Hilton silk-wool wheat herringbone with blue and yellow windowpane
Brooks Bros. ocbd, white
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, red, blue & yellow stripes
Brooks white cotton pocket square/handkerchief
RL Polo Italian cotton British khaki plain front trousers
JCrew brown leather belt, silvertone buckle
RL tan/cream houndstooth socks
Alden 984s, burgundy penny loafers


----------



## Holdfast

jml90 said:


> Think you have enough purple?


Can never have enough purple! 

Today:
https://img468.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug18001uw2.jpghttps://img468.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug18002et0.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Versace tie
Loake 1880 Exeters
M&S socks, River Island belt
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

Nice to read a few extra descriptions today!


----------



## thinman

Holdfast said:


> Can never have enough purple!


I agree. You're lookin' good Holdfast.

I don't post here because (1) I don't yet own a digital camera and I think a picture is mandatory, (2) I'm on sabbatical and dressing very casually, so (3) I don't think you want to know that I'm wearing

stonewash Levis 517s
burgundy/white bengal stripe OCBD from JC Penney
color 8 Alden leisure handsewns
cordovan colored Lands' End calfskin belt
Oris Miles Tonneau watch with stainless strap

again today!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Kiton jeans
NM belt
Paul Smith socks
John Lobb loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Those of a nervous disposition, LOOK AWAY NOW!

https://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug20003uv6.jpghttps://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug20002ft1.jpg

Jacket & Jeans. Plus some fun posing. The horror! :icon_smile_big:

RL Polo silk/wool herringbone 3-2 roll jacket
RL Polo button down
Levi 501s
YSL boots
River Island (I think) belt, Tie Rack pocket square
Eternity, Calvin Klein


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Ferragamo tie
NM belt
Calvin Kleinsocks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## Artisan Fan

Jeff Rose Polo Shirt
Dockers shorts
New Balance snealers


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece 'Makers' suit, blue glen plaid with subtle brown stripe
Meena Bazaar custom fc linen shirt, off white
Drake's 50 oz Royal Twill tie, burgundy field with orange and cream neat pattern
sterling knot cufflinks
Ferrell Reed silk pocket square, cream, tv fold
RL Polo brown leather belt, faux croc pattern
Hugo Boss (!) navy socks with blue mini-windowpane design
AE Fifth Avenues (punch cap), brown
Hermes Rocabar


----------



## kali77

G-Star Jeans
Truzzi shirt
AE Colton in chestnut
Bruno Magli belt chestnut

Gene


----------



## pkincy

Holdfast said:


> Those of a nervous disposition, LOOK AWAY NOW!
> 
> https://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug20003uv6.jpghttps://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug20002ft1.jpg


Hey, I like it. You probably wouldn't wear it to the symphony but than I expect you weren't going to the symphony.

Jeans do have a place in the world (somewhat south of business casual) and just like business casual can be dressed up, casual can be dressed up. And you have done it well.

Perry


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Loro Piana pant
Kleinberg Sherrill belt
Cole Haan socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Brioni charcoal grey suit
RL Polo black/white striped tab collar shirt
Balmain black tie with small white squares
Tie Rack white silk pocket square, TV fold
C&J black Welbeck

Sorry, didn't have time to take a photo today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Burberry jeans
Martin Dingman belt
Nicole Miller socks
Brass Boot loafers


----------



## Brideshead

DAKS dark grey pinstripe suit - 2 button SB with side vents
Jasper Conran pale blue shirt with French cuffs and silk knots
Woven silk tie made for my local outfitter in dark grey, blue, gold stripe
White silk square from same outfitter in puff
Jeff Banks black leather belt
Jasper Conran black cotton sock
Church's Lingfield black toe cap oxfords

Scent - Nino Cerruti PH original


----------



## Holdfast

https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug22001dm2.jpg

Brioni navy/red pinstripe suit
RLPL blue/white narrow striped shirt (new purchase, unlaundered, so a touch loose still).
M&S navy/gold tie
Tie Rack gold p/square
Gold/onyx links from some High Street jeweller or other.
Zegna tan belt (not pictured)
C&J tan Cliffords (not pictured)
Eternity, Calvin Klein


----------



## AlanC

BR (old 'Safari' BR) Irish linen long sleeve button down blue/white plaid shirt
Brooks Brothers stone khakis
JCrew brown leather belt
Old Navy faded navy socks
Alden 984s (burgundy penny loafers)

Atlas wraparound briefcase, natural tan belting, overfilled


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Oxxford pant
Martin Dingman belt
Zegna socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug23002lm9.jpg

E&R navy suit
RLPL grey shirt (again, new & unlaundered so a bit loose)
Versace grey-ish tie
Random jeweller's silver/grey links
John Lobb pewter Bramptons
Zegna black belt, M&S black socks
Tie Rack olive p/square
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## Brideshead

*Another day, another DAKS suit...*

..very similar to yesterday charcoal pinstripe SB 2 button
Christian Dior pale pink checked shirt with barrel cuff
Liberty woven silk tie in pink with tiny black squares
Lehner for Geo F Trumper off-white silk square with paisley design in pink, grey, light blue
Gant black leather belt
Pantherella black cotton ribbed socks
Oliver Sweeney 'Winner' black slip on shoes

Vetiver de Puig


----------



## kali77

Southwick Suit Charcoal Pinstripe
H&K FC shirt
Altea Tie
Baldessarini Brown Cordovan shoes by Crockett and Jones


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
Zegna belt
NM socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni shirt
> Incotex pant
> Zegna belt
> NM socks
> David Eden bluchers


Kitonbrioni-
Your style of dress is not my style of dress; however, you dress very well. It is difficult from your pictures to ascertain the information in regard to cuffs and length of socks. Do you cuff your pants? Do you wear over the calf socks?


----------



## Holdfast

This is what happens when you oversleep, having slept through an alarm, get woken by your secretary calling you on your cellphone and have to dress in 90 seconds and be at work about 8 or so miles away 15 minutes *ago* for a team meeting you happen to be chairing! 

https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug24iz8.jpg

RLPL pink button down
M&S navy wool/cashmere trousers, M&S navy socks
Nicole Farhi brown belt
Oliver Sweeney chocolate brown loafers

No comment about the style/lack of... I'm just glad the shirt's on the right way round! 

Just popped home to grab a jacket!


----------



## GMF

Holdfast said:


> This is what happens when you oversleep, having slept through an alarm, get woken by your secretary calling you on your cellphone and have to dress in 90 seconds and be at work about 8 or so miles away 15 minutes *ago* for a team meeting you happen to be chairing!
> 
> https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug24iz8.jpg
> 
> RLPL pink button down
> M&S navy wool/cashmere trousers, M&S navy socks
> Nicole Farhi brown belt
> Oliver Sweeney chocolate brown loafers
> 
> No comment about the style/lack of... I'm just glad the shirt's on the right way round!
> 
> Just popped home to grab a jacket!


But you still took the time to take a pic for AAAC. Now that's...dedication. Yeah...dedication...that's what it is.


----------



## Holdfast

I took the photo at lunchtime when I went home to get a jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

mcarthur said:


> Kitonbrioni-
> Your style of dress is not my style of dress; however, you dress very well. It is difficult from your pictures to ascertain the information in regard to cuffs and length of socks. Do you cuff your pants? Do you wear over the calf socks?


Just about all my pants are cuffed at 1.75". I have many a pair of over calf socks but I try not to wear them in the heat and humidity.
thanks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna khakis
Fa. Cri. belt
Pantherella socks
David Eden ankle boots


----------



## Brideshead

I should probably be posting on the Trad Forum today....

RL Polo light green cotton V neck sweater with narrow blue hoops 
Polo navy 'custom fit' polo shirt
Statz stone colour single pleat chinos
Giorgio Armani brown leather/fabric webbing belt
Pantherella calico cotton socks
AE dark brown grain beefroll penny loafers
M&S old-fashioned tortoishell reading glasses

Scent - Pour un Homme de Caron


----------



## Holdfast

^ Infected by Traditis? Take 2 darts and come back to see me in the morning.

https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug25001tf1.jpg

Austin Reed suit
RLPL shirt, random MOP links
Brioni tie
Loake Durhams, M&S socks, Zegna belt
HOT Always, Bond No9


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> ^ Infected by Traditis? Take 2 darts and come back to see me in the morning.
> 
> LOL!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Ike Behar shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Cole Haan mocs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Armani shirt
Gucci pant
Kiton tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
NM balmorals


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton b&w glen plaid suit
Meena Bazar custom woven butcher stripe fc shirt
NH 1888 woven tie (Italian made, self-tipped)
vintage Edwardian sterling links, oval with ornate border
Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square
Liberty braces, navy with neat design
Pantherella charcoal socks
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown


----------



## Holdfast

^ Nice look, though I might have been tempted to go for a solid shirt. I like the tie pattern.

I've never quite had the courage to wear glen plaid. Oddly enough, it seems much more popular in the US than the UK.


----------



## 16412

What do you guys think about a chevron striped shirt with that glenplaid jacket?


----------



## Holdfast

^ what, like a herringbone?

I think any strong weave pattern whether herringbone, twill or other, is going to be very difficult to co-ordinate with a glen plaid. The more prominent the weave, the harder it will get.

Not impossible, but I'd definitely think twice. It's something that would require laying out the garments and looking at the combo from a distance and more up close.


----------



## 16412

Holdfast said:


> ^ what, like a herringbone?
> 
> Now you are making it difficult, but exciting. To pull that off you would need a the right tie. Actually a plain tie might pull it all together. But it could be wild with a zaney tie.
> 
> I was thinking the shirt cloth cut on the bais to make the chevron which meets at the buttons. Sort of like the collar of the shirt.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Very nice looking outfit. Nice dimple in the tie. My only suggestion would be a color pocket square instead of the white linen. Also conside wearing your pocket square in a rolled puff pocket square style


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfit, too, Alan. Were you able to find these items at the thrift store? I know you have a lot of luck shopping that way.


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> ^ Nice look, though I might have been tempted to go for a solid shirt. I like the tie pattern.


Well, I thought about that, but I wanted to try a patterned suit, shirt and tie and not wimp out. I felt like it worked out okay.



mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Very nice looking outfit. Nice dimple in the tie. My only suggestion would be a color pocket square instead of the white linen. Also conside wearing your pocket square in a rolled puff pocket square style


Opinion duly noted, but disagreed with. I generally prefer to avoid solid colored silk squares (although I do have some), so if I went with silk I likely would have gone patterned, and I wasn't quite ready to go for a fourth pattern. I would choose the same square again presented in the same way. Thanks, though!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like your outfit, too, Alan. Were you able to find these items at the thrift store? I know you have a lot of luck shopping that way.


Alas, I did not pick up any of the items from thrift other than the Allen Edmonds shoes (excellent shape, $25). The cufflinks and braces were both from ebay. Sometimes I do dress in virtually nothing but thrift, though.

Thanks for the kinds words, all.


----------



## Drag0n

> I've never quite had the courage to wear glen plaid


I think it would look good on you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni Shirt
Zegna pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
David Eden monkstraps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marzotto Lab shirt
Jil Sander jeans
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Drag0n said:


> I think it would look good on you


Dragon - I actually tried on a very dark (and therefore subtle) glen plaid jacket today and it was quite nice looking. Might take the plunge one day.

Something a little different for me today, in the neckwear department. Haven't worn this tie since I bought it about a year ago, but finally decided today was the day. Don't really know if it works or not (I like it, but didn't get any particular comments through the day), so comments very welcome:

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug29001hr0.jpghttps://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug29002sr4.jpg

Brioni charcoal suit
Canali pale pink shirt
RL Polo grey knitted silk tie
JLP black suede Aersons
Zegna black belt, M&S black socks, Tie Rack white silk square
Egoiste Platinum, Chanel.


----------



## AlanC

I like the knit tie with the suit. I did a knit tie with a db blazer and semi-spread awhile back to a few mixed reviews, but I liked it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Armani pant
NM belt
Calvin Klein socks
Michele Loisi ankle boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug30003ur7.jpghttps://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug30002db6.jpg

Austin Reed navy flannel ropestripe
Gieves & Hawkes white shirt
Daniel Hechter tie
Ede & Ravenscroft multi-colour dotted pocket square
Ferragamo chestnut "Daily" (woven leather, smooth captoe)
Engraved (with my initials) gold cufflinks - an old birthday gift, I think my 18th.

Not too happy with the colour coordination today (I thought the square's dots would reflect the tie's colours and background reddish-brown reflect the shoes), but hey, never mind.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Luciano Barberal pant
NM belt
Armani socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## chobochobo

*What I almost wore*

Beige window pane suit (Hugo Boss black label, whatever that means)
Tyrrwhitt white shirt, FC
Kenzo texture silk tie, beige with petal motifs
Brown McAfee 'wholecut' loafers

But I decided that I looked far too good for work 

So quickly changed down:
Charcoal grey Prada suit
same white shirt and tie
Black Marks and Spencers Autograph bicycle toe shoes (made in Rumania)

Still got compliments but I think the first outfit would have been OTT.


----------



## Holdfast

^ I like the sounds of the first outfit (maybe with a pale blue shirt rather than white though). Second outfit sounds decent too... well, not the shoes so much... 

Didn't select an outfit last night as is my norm, so had to choose something quickly this am. I think my half-asleep state affecting my dark colour choices...

https://img439.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31hq8.jpg

E&R suit
RLPL shirt, Harrods links
Lester Bowden tie (Lester Bowden is a gent's outfitter - with a strong equestrian pedigree - in the town I grew up)
Loake 1880 Wells
Nicole Farhi belt, M&S socks, Tie Rack square


----------



## kali77

Navy Bespoke Suit purchased from a Gentleman on Styleforum(fits incredible with no alterations)
Light Blue H&K shirt
Altea Tie
C&J shoes made for Richard James

Will try to post a pic when I get home this evening.


----------



## Soph

*Pics of what I wore today 8/31/06*










Thanks to SF/AA and all the members for all the help.
Big change from just a little less than a year ago.

A 2 Button Borrelli dark navy suit with blue/silver plaid pattern with Rear vents 
Light Blue Borrelli Dress shirt with french cuffs and light blue/white links (Barney's).
Silver Borrelli 7 fold Tie
French Veal Dark Brown RM Williams boots.
Pantherella Navy Socks
Rolex Sub watch
Sutor Belt Dark Brown.
Tailored by Chris Despos


----------



## Wayfarer

Come on, show us your face....I know this is really Pierce Brosnan! Excellent look, fit, colours, etc.


----------



## kali77

Looks great! Any details on the garments and footwear?


----------



## Tomasso

*Love The Trousers!*

Very fashionable. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Soph

kali77 said:


> Looks great! Any details on the garments and footwear?


I updated the photo with a description of details of what I wore today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
John Varvatos pant
Martin Dingman belt
Pantherella socks
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## kabert

Dress for a very rainy, comfortably numb Friday...

Navy with white windowpane Borrelli shirt
Light tan cotton/cashmere Kiton plain front slacks
Brown calfskin Robert Talbott belt
Antiqued brown Allen-Edmonds "Dover" wholecut with rubber soles (During the warmer months, these have become my go-to rainy day shoes. They actually have a slimmer last and pointier toe than any A-E shoes I've seen before. )


----------



## Holdfast

Brioni light grey birdseye DB suit
E&R white shirt/blue pinstripes, gold/onyx links
Valentino yellow tie with blue and orange details
C&J tan Cliffords
Zegna tan belt, M&S grey socks
E&R burnt orange paisley pocket square

Took a pic but haven't got the camera near me right now to upload. Will do so at some point.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
NM pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## AlanC

*A pose for Holdfast in the waning days of summer...*

Brooks Bros blue-white striped OCBD
LE 'vintage' reds
JCrew blue-white ribbon belt
Old Navy washed out navy crew socks
Footjoy white/brown suede saddles

(and Holdfast pose! :icon_smile_wink: )


----------



## GMF

Holdfast tends to have his elbows tucked in closer to his body. :icon_smile_wink:

Nice outfit. :icon_smile:


----------



## Srynerson

Holdfast said:


> Those of a nervous disposition, LOOK AWAY NOW!
> 
> https://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug20003uv6.jpghttps://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug20002ft1.jpg
> 
> Jacket & Jeans. Plus some fun posing. The horror! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> RL Polo silk/wool herringbone 3-2 roll jacket
> RL Polo button down
> Levi 501s
> YSL boots
> River Island (I think) belt, Tie Rack pocket square
> Eternity, Calvin Klein


Love the jacket! :icon_cheers: Not so sure about a pocket square with jeans though (and I'm someone who wears ties with jeans semi-regularly).


----------



## Srynerson

Sophistication said:


> Thanks to SF/AA and all the members for all the help.
> Big change from just a little less than a year ago.
> 
> A 2 Button Borrelli dark navy suit with blue/silver plaid pattern with Rear vents


Could you post a close up of the fabric? It sounds marvelous.


----------



## richstyle

pendennis said:


> My only disagreement is the striped shirt with the bold-striped suit. A little too busy for my taste. However, you are very well turned out.


Yes, the shirt stripes should be thinner--razor thin for a nicer pattern mix.


----------



## Holdfast

GMF said:


> Holdfast tends to have his elbows tucked in closer to his body. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Nice outfit. :icon_smile:


Alan's clearly a more welcoming sort of fellow than I! :icon_smile_big:

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - thank you Alan!

The poses are just my bit of fun to liven up the pics. I get a bit bored of just "straight on" photos. Though clearly better for assessing fit, they convey little of life or joy! :icon_smile:


----------



## Artisan Fan

Not to get all Hefner on ya but right now I'm wearing my super comfy Four Seasons bath robe. 

Tomorrow I have Kiton slacks, a Loro Piana shirt, and Santoni FAMs on deck. Martin Dingman belt to tie things together. Cole Haan Imperial socks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
Brioni belt
Armani socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## AlanC

*September Seersucker Sunday*

Haspel seersucker suit
Brooks Bros white OCBD
Custom Shop silk navy knit tie
Roda cotton blue medallions pocket square
JCrew ribbon belt
BR navy and blue argyle socks
Brooks Bros bucks










Summer '06, RIP


----------



## Holdfast

^ Like the pocket square choice!



> Brioni light grey birdseye DB suit
> E&R white shirt/blue pinstripes, gold/onyx links
> Valentino yellow tie with blue and orange details
> C&J tan Cliffords
> Zegna tan belt, M&S grey socks
> E&R burnt orange paisley pocket square
> 
> Took a pic but haven't got the camera near me right now to upload. Will do so at some point.


As promised, pics from Friday. Weekend was a spent lazily round the house, so nothing sartorially interesting to report! 

https://img466.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep1001yh3.jpghttps://img474.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep1002if9.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Loro Piana shirt
Cavalli jeans
Tommy Bahama belt
Pantherella socks
Tyran Rose loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Experimenting with different jacket/jeans combinations again, with obligatory cheesy posing:

https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep4008ty0.jpghttps://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep4007tj8.jpg

Loro Piana unlined cream linen jacket
Levi 501s, Nicole Farhi dark brown belt
River Island blue shirt
YSL red/brown boots
No pocket square - couldn't find one that would work with this particular combination. If I'd passed a florist today, I'd probably have got a little red or blue boutonniere but alas, one was not en route.

By the way, following up on the earlier discussion about the POW check Paul Smith overcoat I bought, I picked it up today and took a couple of snaps. Forgive the same outfit, I just swapped out the linen jacket for a light tweedy number to take the snap:
https://img374.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep4004ls4.jpg

Can't wait to wear it out for the first time later this year. Sadly, summer is over. But at least we have the sartorial joys of winter to come!


----------



## GMF

Is this your Jerry Mcguire pose? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

SHOW. ME. THE. MONEY.

Say it with me.


----------



## Drag0n

Looks great....much better than the last time you wore a jacket with jeans. I would suggest an even more casual fabric shirt though (it looks too much like a shirt for a suit).



Whoahhhh...nice coat! Interesting silouette with the slanted pockets. I love the colar and fabric choice.


----------



## Soph

Holdfast,

I dress very similarly to you.

For example (Saturday),

I had on a off white linen L. Barbera by Attolini 3 button sportcoat saturday
Olive Green Linen long sleeve shirt ( I don't do white except for interviews or with navy occassionally)

Brown belt, AG jeans, and Vass Ankle boots.

Good Show my friend!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli jeans
Martin Dingman belt
Pantherella socks
John Varvatos boots


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Holdfast,
> I dress very similarly to you.


I'd noticed the similarities when you've posted items (though you prefer/can wear narrow trousers than I do). It's interesting because you certainly have a more athletic build than I do and yet similar items seem to work fairly well on both of us. Convergent evolution applies to style too, it seems! 

First somewhat Autumnal ensemble of the season for me, though it's still fairly sunny here, so I kept bright/light colours in the tie and trousers:

https://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep5001dq5.jpg

Hackett jacket
M&S cords
Zegna shirt
Ferragamo tie
Ferragamo Tramezza monks
Lanvin belt, M&S light brown socks, Tie Rack square
Eternity, CK


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
NM socks
Brass Boot bluchers


----------



## kabert

Light green/navy Battistoni for Barney's cotton dress shirt
Tan lightweight herringbone wool Hickey-Freeman pleated slacks
Tan wool Brioni OTC socks
Burnt pine Edward Green Oundle monkstraps


----------



## DocHolliday

Oxxford not-quite-navy blazer
White shirt with light blue windows from Jantzen
Red, yellow and dark blue rep tie from Kent & Curwen 
Dark khakis from Marshall's (DKNY, I think, and originally $145. Ha.)
Discount store brown belt, maker unknown
Light blue argyle socks, with light and dark brown squares, from Polo
Dirty bucks by Bass
Light blue, navy and yellow linen pocket square by Polo


----------



## Soph

chinaboy said:


> ic12337:
> I think it is good,but without the shoes
> for our orient view,you would better to change the shoes with a leather one.
> 
> just representative view.


Chukkas can be of leather or shell cordovan


----------



## Holdfast

Nothing too special again today (2nd day of my week of nights) - went out for an early dinner with some friends and now in the middle of the night shift:

https://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep8ve2.jpg

Loro Piana "Schooner" suede jacket
RL Polo oxford cloth button-down
Gieves & Hawkes chocolate brown cords, Nicole Farhi belt
Ferragamo chocolate suede bit loafers, M&S brown socks
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Jil Sander pant
Tommy Bahama belt
Pantherella socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep9gu7.jpg

RL Polo silk/wool herringbone jacket
RL Polo OCBD
M&S grey nailhead trousers
M&S grey socks, Lanvin belt
Oliver Sweeney loafers
Edition, Hugo Boss

Sorry, committed a cardinal sin and forgot a pocket square!


----------



## Patrick06790

Didn't actually wear this today, as it is 80 degrees and humid, but I was watching "Jeeves and Wooster" and got inspired.

Thrift shop 6x2 DB (from Barney's originally). Has side vents.
JAB shirt;LE tie; Mulberrywood square
AE McAllister wingtips (black)

In the full-front Madame Tussaud's shot it looks kinda lumpy; in the one my neighbor took as I was fiddling with the DVD player, not so. ALso I notice in the closeup there is an errant thread on the lapel, but I'm not putting it all back on to shoot another one.


----------



## pkincy

Holdfast said:


> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep9gu7.jpg


Looking good. Too good for loafers.

Perry


----------



## pkincy

Patrick06790 said:


>


Nice suit. Unfortunately I find my DBs sitting collecting dust while I wear my SBs.

Perry


----------



## AlanC

What cufflinks, Patrick? Lookin' sharp!


----------



## SCADboy

*great*

Looks great


----------



## SCADboy

I think the shoes make this outfit even more exceptional. They take it from a triple to a home-run


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Massino Bizzocchi tie
Martin Dingman belt
Armani socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## sheik

I give up. Sophistication, you are an ANIMAL! Your suits, shirts, and ties are glorious. PLEASE take full on shots (including shoes) - this is not a competition, but you are killing it. Your sense of style is right on point and I tip my hat to you, sir - you are a true 2006 Gentleman


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> What cufflinks, Patrick? Lookin' sharp!


I freely admit I am a cufflink tyro. However...

I spotted these at the Goodwill, and it seemed that $3.50 was a reasonable price for an experiment.



















It strikes me looking at the photo that the RTW shirt really fails me with French cuffs. I have skinny wrists, and there is a vast expanse of material between the wrist and the link. You could grow okra on that plain.

Venturing into this type of thing from my usual monastic Trad haunts makes me feel like a Trappist who, granted leave to pick up the Sunday papers, returns with a cell phone, a fistful of OTB tickets and a case of tequila...


----------



## AlanC

Nice. Thanks for posting them.

I have the same problem with french cuffs, i.e., skinny wrists, but I don't let that stop me.

Don't worry. I won't tell the Trad guys I saw you over here posting pictures of db suits, french cuffs and cuff links.... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

Same Oxxford suit as a couple of days ago, different accessories:

Joseph Abboud woven stripe shirt
Carlo Franco 7-fold tie
Dunhill paisley linen pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Same Oxxford suit as a couple of days ago, different accessories:
> 
> Joseph Abboud woven stripe shirt
> Carlo Franco 7-fold tie
> Dunhill paisley linen pocket square


AlanC-
Nice outfit!


----------



## Soph

sheik said:


> I give up. Sophistication, you are an ANIMAL! Your suits, shirts, and ties are glorious. PLEASE take full on shots (including shoes) - this is not a competition, but you are killing it. Your sense of style is right on point and I tip my hat to you, sir - you are a true 2006 Gentleman


Thanks! I'll try to figure out how ot get some full sized pics, my poor self pics don't do the suits justice at all.


----------



## Acct2000

Nicely done, both Alan C and Patrick!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Another day, another night shift. I quite like these colours and the mix of textures:

https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep11001zl2.jpghttps://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep11002yr7.jpg

M&S plum chenille jacket
Topman tweedy waiscoat, left unbuttoned
RL Polo brown button-down
M&S charcoal grey trousers, wool/cashmere blend
Oliver Sweeney mock-croc black loafers
Zegna black belt, Tie Rack olive green p/square
HOT Always, Bond No9


----------



## DocHolliday

Check shirt, with dark orange, navy and sky blue checks on cream background
Dark brown narrow-wale cords from Gap
Darkish brown belt with square silver buckle
Dark brown/light brown/green argyle socks
Chocolate suede shoes with mighty hefty soles from Orvis (swapped the laces for a pair in a cream color)

I'm rushing fall a bit, I suppose...


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart (Samuelsohn) medium gray pinstripe suit
Meena custom white twill fc shirt
Faconnable blue and white striped braces
vintage snap cufflinks
Drake's blue plaid tie
Robert Talbott silk pocket square
grey wool ribbed socks
Grenson Masterpiece Oundles, cognac


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenezini shirt
Diesel jeans
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Grenson monkstraps


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button Grey with Blue Pinstripes
Barba Gold Label Light Pink Dress Shirt French Cuff With Navy Silk Cufflinks
Dormeuil Navy Grenadine Tie
Pantherella Navy Over The Calf Dress Socks-I disregard the matching of socks to trousers.
Rolex Sub
Santoni 'Bristol' Oxford


----------



## Tomasso

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli 3 Button Grey with Blue Pinstripes
> Barba Gold Label Light Pink Dress Shirt French Cuff With Navy Silk Cufflinks
> Dormeuil Navy Grenadine Tie
> Pantherella Navy Over The Calf Dress Socks-I disregard the matching of socks to trousers.
> *Rolex Sub*
> Santoni 'Bristol' Oxford


 Press


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Santoni 'Bristol' Oxford


These look sweet. 

For tonight's night shift:

https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep12aof8.jpg

Next tweed jacket - cheap as chips but 100% wool with working cuffs and a nice lightweight tweedy pattern with faint blue windowpane. Didn't photograph very well though
RL Polo blue bengal stripe shirt - an old business shirt that has now been retired to casual wear
M&S navy trousers - yes, navy!
PS Paul Smith light tan loafers, M&S tan socks, River Island tan belt.
HOT Always, Bond No9


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valstar jacket
Kiton shirt
Lucky jeans
Brioni belt
Armani socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Charcoal Base color/Grey/Silver Pinstripe Suit
Luciano Barbera Lavender Solid Shirt
Navy Silk Links
Solid Navy Cesare Attolini Napoli Tie
Vass 3 eyelet chukka on U last














[


----------



## guitone

Tan Majestic double pleats, canali navy double vented sport coat, Nordstroms glen plaid blue shirt and nordstroms paisley yellow, muted with blue accents tie with chili AE's and chili belt. I did look good yesterday, got more compliments than I would have expected..as I am running very late today I have not decided yet..probalby more casual....I have gotten back into sport coats in a bit way, I just bought another HSM double vent, when I went to get my new canali suit tailored.


----------



## pkincy

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli Charcoal Base color/Grey/Silver Pinstripe Suit
> Luciano Barbera Lavender Solid Shirt
> Navy Silk Links
> Solid Navy Cesare Attolini Napoli Tie
> Vass 3 eyelet chukka on U last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Absolutely awesome. Best outfit I have seen on this thread. Please hook up the selftimer on that camera and get us a picture of the outfit down to and including the fabulous shoes.

Perry


----------



## kali77

Sorry it has been so long since I have posted. I have been terribly busy.

Charcoal Zegna 2 button suit
Jantzen Shirt
Massimo Bizzocchi tie
Pantherella socks
Cheaney Chukka Boots
Ray Ban eye goggles

https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000645fc0.jpg


----------



## hockeyinsider

kali77 said:


> Sorry it has been so long since I have posted. I have been terribly busy.
> 
> Charcoal Zegna 2 button suit
> Jantzen Shirt
> Massimo Bizzocchi tie
> Pantherella socks
> Cheaney Chukka Boots
> Ray Ban eye goggles
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000645fc0.jpg


Without the scruff beard or sunglasses, you could pass as a Member of the Parliament of the United Kingdom for the Labour Party.


----------



## Holdfast

hockeyinsider said:


> Without the scruff beard or sunglasses, you could pass as a Member of the Parliament of the United Kingdom for the Labour Party.


Almost! :icon_smile_big: Labour MPs generally wear seem to wear white shirts though, I find (plus their shirts rarely fit as well...)

https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep13pd7.jpg

Hugo Boss slim fit purple shirt
M&S tan narrow-wale cords, Nicole Farhi belt
Loro Piana "Schooner" suede jacket
Ferragamo suede loafers, M&S tan/blue socks


----------



## AlanC

*Gettin' My Trad on...*

Brooks Bros 'Makers' GF 3/2 sack, medium grey
Brooks Bros ecru OCBD
Atkinson's Royal Irish Poplin Brigade of Guards tie
Trafalgar braces, grey
Brooks Bros linen pocket square
grey wool ribbed socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels

Caswell-Massey Newport cologne, just a dab


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
Devecchi belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## whnay.

AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros 'Makers' GF 3/2 sack, medium grey
> Brooks Bros ecru OCBD
> Atkinson's Royal Irish Poplin Brigade of Guards tie
> Trafalgar braces, grey
> Brooks Bros linen pocket square
> grey wool ribbed socks
> AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels
> 
> Caswell-Massey Newport cologne, just a dab


Great look for you Alan, you look like a Bostonian if I've ever seen one.


----------



## AlanC

whnay. said:


> Great look for you Alan, you look like a Bostonian if I've ever seen one.


Hey, you know how to hurt a guy. There's no need to hurl insults at a good Southerner.

Thanks, though!


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button Dark Charcoal Suit
Borrelli Dress Shirt white with blue/tawny stripe
Borrelli 7 Fold Tawny Tie
Vass 3 eyelet U Last Cognac

[/IMG]


----------



## Soph

pkincy said:


> Absolutely awesome. Best outfit I have seen on this thread. Please hook up the selftimer on that camera and get us a picture of the outfit down to and including the fabulous shoes.
> 
> Perry


Thanks!
I downloaded the manual so I should master the self timer soon


----------



## kitonbrioni

Banana Republic shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Cole Haan socks
Zegna bluchers


----------



## jml90

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli 3 Button Dark Charcoal Suit
> Borrelli Dress Shirt white with blue/tawny stripe
> Borrelli 7 Fold Tawny Tie
> Vass 3 eyelet U Last Cognac
> 
> [/IMG]


If the shirt was solid cream that would even better 
I love it but better with solid shirts. I know I'm boring


----------



## Drag0n

> If the shirt was solid cream that would even better
> I love it but better with solid shirts. I know I'm boring


Solid suit, solid shirt, solid tie, solid pocket square, solid shoes, and probably he`s wearing solid socks too...Yes that would be quite boring, but very solid :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Isaia pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

A satisfying moment last night. A former client asked me to give him his one-year coin to note his first year of continuous sobriety. I jumped at the chance to show up looking like one of the Untouchables (or maybe one of Capone's men, you decide).

Polo suit (with side vents, rapidly becoming my favorite); tie and square from David Hober in Colo.


----------



## Holdfast

Patrick06790 said:


> A satisfying moment last night. A former client asked me to give him his one-year coin to note his first year of continuous sobriety.


Very special, very satisfying! 

(you looked good too)

Casual day, just had to pop into town and do some shopping:

https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep16001ai5.jpg

Next jacket
Levi 501s
Marco Polo shirt (random in-store brand)
Ferragamo chocolate suede loafers, M&S black socks, dk. brown River Island belt


----------



## Tomasso

Drag0n said:


> Solid suit, solid shirt, solid tie, solid pocket square, solid shoes, and probably he`s wearing solid socks too...Yes that would be quite boring, but very solid :icon_smile_big:


An ensemble consisting entirely of solids needn't be boring if interesting colors and textures are employed.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mr. Golem

Holdfast said:


> Very special, very satisfying!
> 
> (you looked good too)
> 
> Casual day, just had to pop into town and do some shopping:
> 
> https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep16001ai5.jpg
> 
> Next jacket
> Levi 501s
> Marco Polo shirt (random in-store brand)
> Ferragamo chocolate suede loafers, M&S black socks, dk. brown River Island belt


That is a nice look, I'd wear it without a second though. How much were the loafers?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Truzzi shirt
Chanel silk tie
Brioni belt
Prima socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## sheik

Sophistication, once again, your presentation is absolutely impeccable!

If you don't you mind me asking, where do you purchase most of your Borrelli items?


----------



## AlanC

Mr. Ned db grey sharkskin suit
Meena blue nailhead fc shirt (custom--yeah, right)
vintage 10k white gold double-sided cufflinks
Trafalgar blue silk woven braces
Gieves & Hawkes woven tie (black, blue, gold)
Brooks Bros. white linen pocket square
Pantherella charcoal socks
Grenson Masterpiece Oundles, cognac (from Bennie's)

I was going to post a pic then I went to the Chinese buffet. So maybe next time when the suit gets back from the dry cleaners.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna polo
Gualtier jeans
Nocona belt
Paul Smith socks
Doc Martens


----------



## Holdfast

Mr. Golem said:


> That is a nice look, I'd wear it without a second though. How much were the loafers?


Thanks. I honestly can't remember for sure but I suspect around £100 (outlet price, give or take). They're from the regular Ferragamo range (not Studio, not Tramezza).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Martin Dingman belt
NM socks
Cole Haan loafers


----------



## Brideshead

Jeff Banks London suit - dark blue with very faint blue/grey check, s/b 3 button, side vents
Dior off white shirt with light and darker pink small checks
Turnbull & Asser dark pink tie with 'random' design of leaves, flowers and small bugs in blue, burgundy and green
Linen pocket square in dark navy with white edge
Calvin Klein black belt
Armani plain navy cotton sock
Church's black Diplomats

Vetiver Carven


----------



## kitonbrioni

Loro Piana polo
Touchbase pant
NM belt
RL Polo socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL shirt
Valentini pant
Martin Dingman belt
Zenga socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790

Nice shoes, Mr. Haystack, but where's your pocket square? And what's with the little green ball stage right?


----------



## Haystack

Patrick - 

Shoes are from LE Overstocks and actually pretty nice. 

Green ball is unused ammunition from previous evenings Nerf dart/ball gun war.

Don't wear a pocket square much.

Cheers.


----------



## hockeyinsider

What I wore today to class at university. 

- English Spread Collar shirt from Brooks Brother
- Sweater (jumper) from J. Crew
- Belt from J. Crew
- Chinos from Ralph Lauren Polo


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Solid navy Bhambi suit
Blue/khaki on white tattersall pattern shirt from CEGO
Burgundy H&K tie
Brown Ferragamo tramezzas
Solid navy Thurston braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

Jil Sander sweater
Zenga jeans
Tommy Bahama belt
Cole Haan socks
Doc Martens


----------



## Buffalo

Haystack: Love your suit but why no cuffs on pants? Your sleeve length is excellent.


----------



## Holdfast

hockeyinsider said:


> - English Spread Collar shirt from Brooks Brother
> - Sweater (jumper) from J. Crew
> - Belt from J. Crew
> - Chinos from Ralph Lauren Polo


I actually really like the outfit. I don't think I could wear it myself - this is going to sound a bit wrong, but I think you have to be white to pull that look off well! No offence in any way intended - I just think the colours and the overall impression the outfit projects works best on lighter-skinned individuals.

The tucked in sweater at the front - was that just for the photo to show the belt or do you prefer that style? Not sure what to make of that.

I've been away from the board a few days so here's a couple of recent outfits:

https://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep22001qv0.jpg

E&R suit
RLPL shirt, random blue/silver links
Zegna belt, M&S socks
C&J Welbecks
E&R p/square
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

While I was away on business, I also wore the same suit & shoes with a pink Canali shirt and a navy/burgundy striped Stefano Ricci tie.

One day I was more casual:
Gieves & Hawkes chocolate brown cords
Zegna shirt, white with red/black alternating pinstripes 
chestnut brown Tramezza monks
chestnut brown Lanvin belt
Loro Piana suede jacket

Today:

https://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep22002qj5.jpghttps://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep22004if3.jpg

Austin Reed black(!) rope-stripe suit
E&R shirt, Harrods links
Hermes tie
Loake 1880 Wells, black M&S socks, Tie Rack p/square
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## hockeyinsider

Holdfast said:


> I actually really like the outfit. I don't think I could wear it myself - this is going to sound a bit wrong, but I think you have to be white to pull that look off well! No offence in any way intended - I just think the colours and the overall impression the outfit projects works best on lighter-skinned individuals.
> 
> The tucked in sweater at the front - was that just for the photo to show the belt or do you prefer that style? Not sure what to make of that.


I am 50 percent British and 50 percent Swedish, so I am fairly light-skinned with blond hair and blue eyes. Blue and pinks work well on me.

Regarding the tucked sweater, I did indeed do it for the photo. But I have been known to sport that look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Oxxford pant
Martin Dingman belt
RL Polo socks
David Eden bulchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
David Eden balmorals


----------



## bwep

KB: you remain an inspiration to me. Last evening I wore Crocodile Norwegian split toe bluchers with jeans and a black crepe odd jacket (Vestimenta). Thanks!!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. Makers Golden Fleece blue plaid suit
Robert Talbott butcher stripe shirt
Nicky tie, red with yellow squares
vintage Swiss linen square, white with yellow edging
RL Polo croc pattern belt, brown
Pantherella blue mini-striped socks
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown










Last night to hear my wife sing at a local production of 'The Music Man':
Oxxford suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
Meena custom fc shirt, blue with parquet pattern
vintage sterling double-sided cufflinks, ovals with flower edging
Beretta tie, paisley
vintage Swiss linen square, white with blue edging
black belt
Pantherella socks, charcoal
C&J (Tom James) Masterpiece black semi-brogues


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo polo
Armani jeans
Prada belt
NM socks
Doc Martens laceup boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep25003iy1.jpg

Brioni suit
Sulka shirt
RLPL tie
E&R p/square
Loake 1880 Exeters
Lanvin belt
M&S socks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

Had fun combining the patterns and colours today - solid suit, striped shirt, large paisley tie, small paisley square and lots of autumnal colours.


----------



## The Count

I would also go for a shade smaller knot in the tie otherwise very tasty.


----------



## Notik

Borrelli blue blazer
Liste rouge very thin stripe purple and green shirt (looks like a thin blue stripe from a distance)
(no tie today!)
Brown deerskin Zegna belt
Brown sharkskin Incotex pants
Kiton wholecut antique brown shoes
Brooks brothers brown birdseye socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna polo
Kors jeans
NMbelt
Calvin Klein socks
Doc Martens


----------



## Holdfast

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep26ed3.jpg

E&R suit
Zegna shirt, no-name grey/silver links
Stefano Ricci tie
Tie Rack p/square, M&S socks, Lanvin belt
Ferragamo Dailys


----------



## cuffthis

Holdfast - Bravo! Very nice.


----------



## hockeyinsider

- Lands' End shirt
- Lands' End chinos
- J. Crew belt
- CT suede shoes


----------



## Mr. Golem

Sorry no picture today, the camera is having issues.

Dark jeans
Blue/white striped button down
Chile colored loafers
Tan with navy dots socks
Camel cord blazer


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Dolce & Gabbana pant
Belvedere belt
Brioni socks
Belvedere shoes
Barneys suede jacket


----------



## Holdfast

Two snaps today, what I wore to go out to dinner with friends last night and what I'm wearing today:

https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep27001pj3.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep27002nx8.jpg

Last night:
M&S narrow-wale cords
Loro Piano shirt
M&S chenille jacket
Shoes, socks and belt as previous daytime

Today:
Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, blue links
Zegna belt
Liberty floral pattern tie
JLP Brampton, navy M&S socks, Tie Rack square


----------



## Mr. Golem

Holdfast said:


> Two snaps today, what I wore to go out to dinner with friends last night and what I'm wearing today:
> 
> https://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep27001pj3.jpghttps://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep27002nx8.jpg
> 
> Last night:
> M&S narrow-wale cords
> Loro Piano shirt
> M&S chenille jacket
> Shoes, socks and belt as previous daytime
> 
> Today:
> Austin Reed suit
> Zegna shirt, blue links
> Zegna belt
> Liberty floral pattern tie
> JLP Brampton, navy M&S socks, Tie Rack square


Can you get that collar rolled so it's a 3 roll 2.5?(on the suit) I think that would make it even more fabulous.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford alpaca sportcoat, herringbone weave
Robert Talbott button-down
Hanauer Argyle & Sutherland bowtie
Hanauer pocket square
RL Polo belt
Brooks Bros. charcoal glen plaid flannels
Pantherella charcoal socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


----------



## odoreater

Here's me today:

Hickey Freeman hand-tailored
Cego shirt
bachrach tie
cole haan belt
JL Wallace shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Oxxford pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Fratelli Rossetti loafers


----------



## Holdfast

odoreater said:


> Hickey Freeman hand-tailored


I'm not usually a H-F fan, but that suit, well, suits you very well. Personally, I might have the sleeves a 1/4" longer, but that's a minor quibble. Looks good on you I think. 



Mr. Golem said:


> Can you get that collar rolled so it's a 3 roll 2.5?(on the suit) I think that would make it even more fabulous.


I doubt I could have that changed, at least with a reasonable change of permanent success. I do agree with you though. This and another of my Austin Reed suits bought at about the same time would really look better with a lower roll. Funnily enough, the navy flannel I also got at the same time seems to suit the 3B better.

Today:

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep28dq2.jpg

Brioni suit
RLPL shirt, MOP links
Hermes tie
Zegna belt, M&S socks, Tie Rack p/square
JL suede Aersons
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## kabert

Light blue w/ navy, tan, brown and white Cifonelli button-down shirt
Tan Paul Stuart khakis in fantastically soft brushed cotton
Heathered navy Dore Dore cotton OTC socks
Dark brown suede Yanko derbies (w/ dainite soles)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Banana Republic shirt
Malo pant
Zegna belt
Paul Smith socks
Ferregamo driving moccasins


----------



## Holdfast

A wet day in Oxford:

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29001bo5.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29002fz0.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt & tie
Tie Rack p/square trying to reach freedom. Shortly after this photo was taken, an elite squad was dispatched to recapture it and it is presently being held in a high security breast pocket...
YSL boots
E&R raincoat
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## Fogey

Holdfast said:


> A wet day in Oxford:
> 
> https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29001bo5.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29002fz0.jpg
> 
> Austin Reed suit
> Zegna shirt & tie
> Tie Rack p/square trying to reach freedom. Shortly after this photo was taken, an elite squad was dispatched to recapture it and it is presently being held in a high security breast pocket...
> YSL boots
> E&R raincoat
> Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


Exquisite taste, Holdfast.


----------



## nicksull

*NEW YORK FRIDAY LUNCH ATTIRE*

Dunhill woven polka dot french cuff shirt in light blue
navy mohair/wool dunhill 2sb suit jacket
Heuer Monaco mark 2 on nato grey nylon strap
helmut lang jeans
15 year old EG brown cap toe oxfords (rediscovered last week in my loft in london)
navy wool socks
persol shades

and off to lunch w timothy everest!


----------



## Bertie Wooster

Holdfast said:


> https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep26ed3.jpg
> 
> E&R suit
> Zegna shirt, no-name grey/silver links
> Stefano Ricci tie
> Tie Rack p/square, M&S socks, Lanvin belt
> Ferragamo Dailys


Great look ! Is that the E&R suit you got just recently ? If so, well done. I got the E&R catalogue in the mail this morning, I think you might have just made my mind up for me on where I'm buying my next suit ! Was it MTM or fully bespoke ? Also who is the fabric by ?


----------



## AlanC

nicksull said:


> 15 year old EG brown cap toe oxfords (rediscovered last week in my loft in london)


Not a bad find.


----------



## Holdfast

Bertie Wooster said:


> Great look ! Is that the E&R suit you got just recently ? If so, well done. I got the E&R catalogue in the mail this morning, I think you might have just made my mind up for me on where I'm buying my next suit ! Was it MTM or fully bespoke ? Also who is the fabric by ?


That particular E&R suit is MTM, with fabric by Dormeuil. Got it earlier this year, yes. I'm waiting on a new bespoke but haven't got round to finding time for my second fitting yet.

The new E&R brochure is beautiful (I got it today as well). Some wonderful looks and ideas. The bridle hide briefcase they showcase in one photo is gorgeous too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Loro Piana shirt
RLPL pant
Tommy Bahama belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo ankle boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Fleming belt
Gucci tie
Pantherella socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## Patrick06790

Holdfast said:


> A wet day in Oxford:
> 
> https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29001bo5.jpghttps://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29002fz0.jpg
> 
> Austin Reed suit
> Zegna shirt & tie
> Tie Rack p/square trying to reach freedom. *Shortly after this photo was taken, an elite squad was dispatched to recapture it and it is presently being held in a high security breast pocket...*
> YSL boots
> E&R raincoat
> Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


I often have this problem. It must be a conspiracy. (Possibly masterminded by the L.P.)

Although having the thing really up there, and flopping out, even, is kind of cool in a "Rumpole of the Bailey" fashion.

("Ewww! You're like, y'know, like, so old man, like.")


----------



## jasonpraxis

To the opera last night:

Black cap toe Loakes
Navy w/ brown dot Pantharella socks
Navy 3b suit from Chan
White point collar shirt from Boss (for the last time, as it's not quite reputable for these sorts of events)
Navy and blue Brooks Brothers braces
Purple and blue Carlo Franco seven fold necktie


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart medium grey pinstripe suit
H&K pink shirt
Breuer chocolate woven tie with flowers and dots
Lehner white cotton square with woven pink dots on the border
Liberty braces
medium grey wool socks
Grenson Oundles, cognac


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Diesel jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct2001hl3.jpghttps://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct2002cm5.jpg

Austin Reed suit (black pinstripe - don't shoot)
Sulka shirt (contrast collar, cuffs and placket - ow, I said don't shoot!)
Christian Lacroix tie (I'm just looking like Emmental now...)
C&J Welbecks, random cufflinks, white silk square
HOT Always, Bond No9, very light spritz.


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Dark Charcoal 3 Button suit
Barba Pink Dress Shirt
Attolini Crimson Tie
RM Williams French Veal Dark Brown Ankle boots
Panterella Navy Socks


----------



## Fortinbras

*What I wore today*

https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=andys1co1.jpg

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=andys2bk8.jpg
Second hand Brooks blazer, with Benson & Clegg buttons.

Brooks tie.

Hemrajani shirt.

Barry Bricken trousers.

Alden cordovan bluchers.

Constructive criticism, please!


----------



## Sartorius Rex

Fortinbras said:


> https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=andys1co1.jpg
> 
> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=andys2bk8.jpg
> Second hand Brooks blazer, with Benson & Clegg buttons.
> 
> Brooks tie.
> 
> Hemrajani shirt.
> 
> Barry Bricken trousers.
> 
> Alden cordovan bluchers.
> 
> Constructive criticism, please!


Your bottom button isn't done up, is it?

Holdfast is an inspiration to all of us; however I suspect his wardrobe must be similar, in many ways, to the Doctor's tardis.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Zegna khakis
Traflagar belt
RL Polo wool socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Fortinbras

Sartorius Rex said:


> Your bottom button isn't done up, is it?
> 
> Holdfast is an inspiration to all of us; however I suspect his wardrobe must be similar, in many ways, to the Doctor's tardis.


No, my bottom button is not fastened.


----------



## Holdfast

Sartorius Rex said:


> Holdfast is an inspiration to all of us; however I suspect his wardrobe must be similar, in many ways, to the Doctor's tardis.


Thank you for the comment, but the latter half is untrue! That's *kitonbrioni's* wardrobe (I am staggered by the number of items he has)! 

Mine is actually limited, in the AAAC/SF scale of things (though undoubtedly very broad compared to the average chap on the street). Off the top of my head I reckon I have 12-15 suits (some of which are summer or winter only and some are year round so it's an effective 10 per season I guess), about 30-50 shirts, around 75 ties, and probably about 15-20 pairs of shoes (again, some summer only). So not actually that big. I just like trying new combos and only rarely repeating outfits if I can help it. With those numbers, there is a huge permutation of possible combos, though some obviously would be awful. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't but I have fun playing anyway!

https://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct3ao6.jpg

E&R suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes tie
Zegna belt, M&S navy socks, E&R p/square
C&J Cliffords
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel.


----------



## Trommel

Hmmm ...

Navy worsted two-piece suit made by Raja eek - three-button, waisted, slight angle to the pockets, cuff buttons spaced in a manner which Hackett appear to have now started doing, flat-fronted trousers with frog-mouth pockets, buckle adjusters, tapered slightly military-cut leg, no turn-ups.

Lavender fitted oxford shirt from 40 Savile Row eek:, although it is seven years old) - three-button cocktail cuff, spread collar.

Mid-blue raw silk tie from Favourbrook.

Paul Smith black Derbys (dreadful quality, they have actually split through the leather on a crease - that will teach me not to read "Made in India" until I get home. In the bin this weekend).

White cotton flannel boxers from 2Xist (from Century 21 in bulk, natch).

Navy ribbed wool socks from good old M&S.

Oh, and a splash of Zeste Mandarine Pamplemousse.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
NM loafers


----------



## Brideshead

Travelling to a Conference in the Midlands - very much in pre-AAAC mode!

M&S 'Italian' merinos extrafine sports jacket in lightish blue/grey 'nailhead'

Tie Rack charcoal grey pocket square

Cardin dark grey basket-weave shirt open neck with Oswald Boateng links

John Richmond nearly-black trousers and black belt

Pantherella black ribbed cotton socks

Grenson 'Dean' black plain fronted mocs

Hermes Equipage


----------



## Holdfast

"in the Midlands - very much in pre-AAAC mode!"

Dressing down for the provinces? 

Seriously, sounds a nice outfit, in a cool monochromatic way. 

Coincidentally, I was giving a presentation at a region-wide meeting today myself:

https://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct4vk7.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Pucci tie
Tie Rack square, M&S black socks & Loake 1880 Wells
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## kitonbrioni

Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
David Eden bluchers


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Three piece 3-button peak lapel s/b blue flannel chalkstripe (1950s at a guess)
Blue boxcloth braces (Regent Belt company)
Tyrwhitt poplin shirt - blue shadow stripe on white ground
G&H (house stripe?) blue, white and maroon striped tie
Silver and lapis lazuli double-oval chain link cufflinks
White silk pocket handkerchief
Blue ribbed M&S cotton socks
Cheap heavy black Oxfords (due to the rain)

J.W. Benson 1930s silver half-hunter on single albert chain with agate/bloodstone swivel fob

Pachacuti fedora in taupe
Grey trench-coat


----------



## Holdfast

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct5ut0.jpg

Domenico Spano silk suit - much less shiny in the flesh than the camera's flash indicates, I assure you!
Austin Reed shirt, random grey/silver links
Profuomo tie
Tie Rack p/square, M&S socks
JLP Bramptons in pewter museum calf
Eternity, Calvin Klein

Oh, and my tan raincoat (pictured upthread).


----------



## harrybee

Nice outfit


----------



## Soph

Day:
Borrelli Grey with Blue Pinstripes
Luciano Barbea Blue White French cuff Dress Shirt
Vass U Last Chukka's
Pantherella Socks
SEE Inc. Eyeglasses

Night:
Attolini 100% Cashmere Light Brown 3 Button Sportcoat
Black John Smedley Lightweight Turtleneck
Borrllits medium dark tan Cotton Khaki's
Vass U Last Suede Chukkas
Pantherella Socks
Pinot Noir
Ned Sherman Black and White
Babe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jeans shirt
Zegna jeans
TB belt
Zegnan socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct6yw1.jpg

Brioni suit
Budd shirt, random aquamarine links
Meillard of London tie (some random, unremarkable brand)
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack p/s, M&S socks as usual
Loake 1880 Exeter
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## Newton

Holdfast,

This is my first post here, but browsing through this thread I have enjoyed your wardrobe creations.. and your poses too! 

While I have liked some combinations more than others, your style is consistent which, in my opinion, is what is effective in creating those continued great impressions we all hope to enjoy.

Some people are style schizophrenics, bouncing from look to different look. Not you. Top work!


----------



## harrybee

Holdfast said:


> https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct6yw1.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Budd shirt, random aquamarine links
> Meillard of London tie (some random, unremarkable brand)
> Lanvin belt, Tie Rack p/s, M&S socks as usual
> Loake 1880 Exeter
> Blu Notte, Bvlgari


Holdfast,

Nice combo.


----------



## AlanC

Newton said:


> While I have liked some combinations more than others, your style is consistent which, in my opinion, is what is effective in creating those continued great impressions we all hope to enjoy.
> 
> Some people are style schizophrenics, bouncing from look to different look. Not you. Top work!


'A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds.'


----------



## Newton

"adored by little statesmen and philosophers and divines."

You're quite consistent yourself there, Alan!


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> "in the Midlands - very much in pre-AAAC mode!"
> 
> Dressing down for the provinces?
> 
> Seriously, sounds a nice outfit, in a cool monochromatic way.
> 
> Coincidentally, I was giving a presentation at a region-wide meeting today myself:
> 
> https://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct4vk7.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Zegna shirt & belt
> Pucci tie
> Tie Rack square, M&S black socks & Loake 1880 Wells
> Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


LOL - Dressing down for travelling!

I tried a bit harder at the conference. But today could not get going at all - no appointments till after lunch so spent most of the morning in:
M&S pale blue light cotton gown with white piping on shawl collar and cuff

RL Polo navy pyjamas with random 'dog' design and white piping

Church's dark brown Ajax slipper....

Your outfit as ever looks great - must have wowed the audience!


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> But today could not get going at all - no appointments till after lunch so spent most of the morning in:
> M&S pale blue light cotton gown with white piping on shawl collar and cuff
> 
> RL Polo navy pyjamas with random 'dog' design and white piping
> 
> Church's dark brown Ajax slipper....


You have no idea how tempted I am sometimes to go into work dressed similarly to this.



> Your outfit as ever looks great - must have wowed the audience!


Well, I hope the content did anyway... actually I go by the _Yes, Prime Minister_ Party Political Broadcast advice. Safe but boring speech - jazzy outfit; "Courageous" comments - conservative outfit. Mine had a bit of both, and so did the outfit! 

Hope the conference went well for you.



Newton said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> This is my first post here, but browsing through this thread I have enjoyed your wardrobe creations.. and your poses too!
> 
> While I have liked some combinations more than others, your style is consistent which, in my opinion, is what is effective in creating those continued great impressions we all hope to enjoy.
> 
> Some people are style schizophrenics, bouncing from look to different look. Not you. Top work!


Too kind words, but thank you. The poses are just my way of having a bit of fun with taking the snaps and making them more interesting to the viewer. I know what I think of the fit of all the items and which need tweaking where (and believe me, some need more than others!) so don't need too much advice on that. So I don't need to take a simple straight on pic. It's more about the colour and pattern combinations - the "style" of the outfit if you like. Always interested in advice on this.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton leather blazer
Zegna cotton shirt
Kiton wool pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Zegna loafers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct7in4.jpg

Next jacket
Levi 501s
Zara shirt
Oliver Sweeney loafers
M&S socks, River Island belt
Eternity, CK

I also got to wear the 2nd fitting of a rather nice-looking 3 piece bespoke suit... almost perfect on the jacket and trousers, the waistcoat needs a couple of little tweaks. Should have the final product within a couple of weeks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
AB tie
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Soph

My version of streetwear:

Borrelli Navy 3 Button Cotton Zero Padding Sportcoat patch pockets
( I just threw it on a nabbed this pic I need to get this jacket pressed but it looks great with no padding when pressed) 
BR Grey Stretch Cotton T Shirt
AG Jeans Filmore
Vass Cordovan U last Ankle boots
Pantherella Navy Socks 
Rolex Sub.










Linen Luciano Barbera Off White 3 Button by Attolini
Pocket Square light blue with darker blue fringe
Light Blue Linen Dress shirt by Venanzi
AG Jeans
Zegna C. Ankle Boots


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford Onwentsia 3-button suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
H&K fc shirt, blue and white mini-gingham
Carlo Franco red and gold tie
Belais vintage 14k white gold front cufflinks
Roda cotton pocket square, white with blue medallions
generic black belt
BR charcoal socks
C&J Handgrade (Tom James) black semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Oxxford Onwentsia 3-button suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
> H&K fc shirt, blue and white mini-gingham
> Carlo Franco red and gold tie
> Belais vintage 14k white gold front cufflinks
> Roda cotton pocket square, white with blue medallions
> generic black belt
> BR charcoal socks
> C&J Handgrade (Tom James) black semi-brogues


AlanC-
NIce outfit and also like your dimple in the tie


----------



## Newton

Nice cufflinks! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott jacket
Cruciani sweater
Earl Jean
TL belt
Zegna socks
DM boots


----------



## Soph

Isaia Grey with rope stripe 3 button
Dormeuil Burgundy Tie
Borrelli French Cuff Blue
Vass London 3 eyelet U Last in Cognac


----------



## Holdfast

https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct9of8.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Brioni shirt
Austin Reed tie
Zegna belt, M&S navy socks, Tie Rack square
C&J Cliffords
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## Soph

Hold'em Fast,

I'd go with a white with blue fringe pocket [] or just plain white. or maybe a white with pink fringe that doesn't match the tie.
I like the tie and the dimple is perfectO.
Those Brioni shoulders are powerful.


----------



## Patrick06790

Thank you, Holdfast and Sophistication, for your handy primers on just how brown a shoe to wear in these situations. I am always worried I am going too light.


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Hold'em Fast,
> 
> I'd go with a white with blue fringe pocket [] or just plain white. or maybe a white with pink fringe that doesn't match the tie.
> I like the tie and the dimple is perfectO.
> Those Brioni shoulders are powerful.


Thanks for the tips... in the SF version of this thread, I posted that I really wasn't happy with my look today and a few people there also picked up on the pocket square as the potential problem.

I'm not that happy with the shoulders on this jacket actually (Austin Reed BTW, the shirt's Brioni) - a little TOO built up, even for someone like me who likes a structured shoulder. The angle of the photo emphasises it even more, but still, it's not my favourite suit, by a long way.

Still, better luck tomorrow!


----------



## Soph

Finished the workout and rolling for a cocktail at Topo with Eileena:
Ia bit of a hurry, could of pressed my pants/sweater cuff my Sprezzatura (sp) will be my excuse:
Ceasare Attolini 3 Button tan/camel 100% Cashmere
Smedley Turtleneck lightest weight
Borrelli Tan/Camel Khaki's
Vass Cordovan 3 eyelet
Pantherella Brown socks/orange pattern
I killed a Camel


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott jacket
Brioni shirt
RLPL pant
NM belt
PS socks
a. testoni loafers


----------



## jml90

kitonbrioni said:


> Schott jacket
> Brioni shirt
> RLPL pant
> NM belt
> PS socks
> a. testoni loafers


Who makes the cufflinks?


----------



## emorel98

Bergdorf Goodman linen pocket square
David Chu blue OCBD (great reinterpretation of a classic shirt)
Boglioli Navy 3to2 sportsjacket
Brunello Cucinelli brown melange wool pants
Pantherella cashmere socks
AE Westgates in Chili (thanks to diorshoe)


----------



## Holdfast

Much happier with today's look than yesterday's. Only had to go into work for a few hours, so didn't bother with a suit:

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct10002mb1.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct10003if8.jpg

Brioni cashmere blazer
RLPL shirt, MOP links, E&R pocket square
RL Polo wool tie
M&S cords and navy socks, Zegna belt
Loake 1880 Durhams
HOT Always, Bond No.9


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Charcoal with pinstripes
Borrelli Blue/Silver/White Pinstripes Dress Shirt
Steel Blue Stefano Ricci Tie
CnJ Drummonds







]







[


----------



## Holdfast

Very clean look Sophistication.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Sophistication said:


> Finished the workout and rolling for a cocktail at Topo with Eileena:
> Ia bit of a hurry, could of pressed my pants/sweater cuff my Sprezzatura (sp) will be my excuse:
> Ceasare Attolini 3 Button tan/camel 100% Cashmere
> Smedley Turtleneck lightest weight
> Borrelli Tan/Camel Khaki's
> Vass Cordovan 3 eyelet
> Pantherella Brown socks/orange pattern
> I killed a Camel


That's a Ron Burgundy outfit.


----------



## Soph

Holdfast said:


> Very clean look Sophistication.


Thanks. Looking smashing as always yourself.


----------



## Soph

After Hours:
Luciano Barbera by Attolini Brown/Tan/Black 3 Button Rear vents
Black Smedley Turtleneck lightest weight
Borrelli Cashmere charcoal with light pinstripe
CnJ Black Chelsea Ankle Boots
Tailored by Despos








[














]


----------



## Drag0n

Looking good as always. Interesting combo of pinstripe pants with that jacket though.



















Very nice color combo on the pocket square! Good variation too from the white TV folds. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Newton

Soph, loved this one

Linen Luciano Barbera Off White 3 Button by Attolini
Pocket Square light blue with darker blue fringe
Light Blue Linen Dress shirt by Venanzi
AG Jeans
Zegna C. Ankle Boots

Even if I don't like the cut of the jeans!

And

Isaia Grey with rope stripe 3 button
Dormeuil Burgundy Tie
Borrelli French Cuff Blue
Vass London 3 eyelet U Last in Cognac 

--

Emorel, too much happening in my opinion. Nothing matches anything else? The pocket square would have been a good way to bring it together possibly. But the pants don't work for me either.


----------



## Soph

Well Despos is de flaring my jeans, I didn't realize AG Filmore's flared that much. Too effete or 70's or whatever for my jackets. So that should be fixed shortly. I like Emorel pants as they are balanced with the jacket's cut. Maybe a straight white pocket square, but he's showing flair, so I give him credit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott leather jacket
Brioni shirt
AZ pant
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Luciano Barbera by Attolini Brown/Tan/Black 3 Button Rear vents


Gorgeous jacket. 

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct11002ut2.jpg

E&R suit
Canali shirt
Hermes tie - the rabbits and seals were postiively cooed over by some of the nurses.:icon_smile_big: 
Ferragamo suede loafers - rubber soles and boy did I need them today; we had a virtual moat round the hospital when I arrived and needed to get the fire brigade out to pump it clear!
River Island belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

(not pictured but worn with much gratitude - E&R raincoat, Versace umbrella. Very, very, very wet day....  )


----------



## AlanC

*Shocked! I'm shocked!*



Holdfast said:


> ...Hermes tie - the rabbits and seals were postiively cooed over by some of the nurses.:icon_smile_big:


This is the lowest sort of sartorial pandering...

Good job! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Holdfast

Shallow, vain, and a little pathetic?

Check, check and check. But every man needs an ego boost now and then and I am not immune!

Naturally, I did not tell them the tie's maker. That would have been far too crass, even for me! Plus it gives them a reason to keep playing with it so they can turn it over and find out for themselves.... 

(Fear not, I use my powers for good as well as evil occasionally)


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Dark Charcoal Flannel 3 button with rear vents
Luciano Barbera Lavender Dress Shirt
Kiton Dark Navy/Lavender/white Striped Tie
Vass Cordovan U last


----------



## AlanC

*A little pattern mixing*

Oxxford glen plaid sportcoat
Talbott striped shirt
Holliday & Brown tie with dots
Turnbull & Asser silk paisley square
Barry Bricken charcoal flannels
BR charcoal socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna jeans
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Grenson balmorals


----------



## Soph

Ceasare Attolini 3 Button Navy,light herringbone topcoat
Brown Gloves by LB-one in chest pocket for Spreezature
Barneys's Hand woven? Chenild Burgundy Scarf

(I lighted the photo because it came out dark-still a dig.camera newbie)
Borrelli Dark Charcoal Medium weight 3 Button Rear Vents
Pink Barba Gold Label Dress Shirt French
Dormeuil Tie Burgundy
Zegna couture Dark Brown Ankle Boot


----------



## Holdfast

Work:
https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct12001dy1.jpg

Austin Reed flannel suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt, blue/silver links
Carlo Franco tie
Loake 1880 Wells, M&S socks, white silk square
Blu Notte, Bvlgari

Play:
https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct12002lv8.jpg

Sorry for the slightly-off colour balance:

Zara narrow-wale chocolate brown corduroy jacket
Versace very dark purple velvet trousers
Zara white shirt, light purple stripes
Zegna loafers, M&S socks
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott leather jacket
Barneys sweater
Levis 505 jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
DM boots


----------



## Soph

Luciano Barbera by Attolini Navy Pattern, rear vents 3 button sportcoat
Finamore Pink line with Blue Base striped shirt
Ricci Blue Tie
Incotex Charcoal Pants
RM Williams Boots Tan
Pantherella Socks







]


----------



## Newton

Holdfast - Purple Velvet! Nice. Did you go out looking for them or was it an impulse buy?

Love the latest Soph.


----------



## Holdfast

Newton said:


> Holdfast - Purple Velvet! Nice. Did you go out looking for them or was it an impulse buy?


The purple velvet is part of a suit I bought last year. Couldn't fit into the trousers until this year though! So I guess, yes, you could call it an impulse purchase! 

As it happens, I wore the jacket tonight (see below)

Work:
https://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct13001qo4.jpg

E&R suit
Zegna shirt
M&S tie
Lanvin belt, navy M&S socks, E&R p/square
Ferragamo Tramezza monkstraps
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

Play:
https://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct13003cd9.jpg

Versace purple velvet jacket
Zara red turtleneck, white Gap T-shirt underneath
M&S trousers, Zegna belt
Oliver Sweeney loafers, M&S socks
HOT Always, Bond No9


----------



## Newton

You must have sweat a gallon in outfit #2. I personally couldn't handle that - jacket on a turtleneck. Not just that, a t-shirt underneath!

I feel like fainting!

My camera should be back working soonish, would like to post a photo myself sometime. Am eager to hear what certain forum members think.


----------



## harrybee

Newton said:


> You must have sweat a gallon in outfit #2. I personally couldn't handle that - jacket on a turtleneck. Not just that, a t-shirt underneath!
> 
> I feel like fainting!
> 
> My camera should be back working soonish, would like to post a photo myself sometime. Am eager to hear what certain forum members think.


How soonish (sic)?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tomasso

*I love the drape of your trousers.*



Holdfast said:


> Play:
> https://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct13003cd9.jpg


Even with the absence of cuffs.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott leather jacket
Canali sweater
Lucky jeans
TL belt
Irish socks
DM bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Newton said:


> You must have sweat a gallon in outfit #2. I personally couldn't handle that - jacket on a turtleneck. Not just that, a t-shirt underneath!
> 
> I feel like fainting!


I don't sweat much anyway (thank you Right Guard!  ) and it's a lightweight turtleneck so perfect for layering. Plus there was a definite chill in the air. By the time we left the restaurant, a fairly thick fog had settled in. Autumn is truly here.



> My camera should be back working soonish, would like to post a photo myself sometime. Am eager to hear what certain forum members think.


I for one will be intrigued. 



Tomasso said:


> Even with the absence of cuffs.:icon_smile_wink:


ic12337:

Thanks. I really like the drape on them too. At first I thought it was too much but now I like it, at least as an option to have in the wardrobe.

I'm going to order a couple more pairs in this style (diff. colours) from M&S when they get them in stock again. They're a wool/cashmere blend (only something like 5 or 10% cashmere though) and under £50 so a decent price I think. They never have my size in store though...

Today, on call for work:
https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct14lf8.jpg

M&S "Autograph" Jacket - doesn't fit as well as I thought in store, but as a weekend jacket, it's fine I think. Has some fun details - a besom ticket pocket, one of those tabs on the lapel to button across and a red contrast underside to the collar. Oh, and a rather nice black paisley lining.
M&S cords
RL Polo button-down shirt
E&R square, M&S socks, Zegna belt
C&J Cliffords


----------



## Newton

HF

Can I ask a question.

You work overnight, and you are on call at times. Yet you dress so well.

Do you work in international finance or something?


----------



## Holdfast

Nah, just a shrink. Night shifts/daytime on-calls, I generally wear a reasonably smart shirt and odd trousers and throw on a sportcoat if I need to go into the hospital. Casual but professional looking.


----------



## Newton

It all makes sense now!

(Making presentations etc.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Gucci shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
CH socks
Tod's loafers


----------



## hockeyinsider

I wore the following at my university's football tailgate today, a cold 35 degrees.



Joseph A. Bank Wool/Cashmere topcoat
Lands' End chinos
Chaps canvas shoes
University scarf in school colours
Ralph Lauren Polo sweater
Lands' End button-down Oxford shirt


----------



## Soph

Holdfast said:


> Nah, just a shrink. Night shifts/daytime on-calls, I generally wear a reasonably smart shirt and odd trousers and throw on a sportcoat if I need to go into the hospital. Casual but professional looking.


That's great, because all the doctors I know, and I know too many, dress absolutely horribly.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks Soph! I know what you mean - sometimes I wonder if I skipped the lecture on how to dress while back in med school...

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct15001hb4.jpg

Zara jacket
Levi 501s
Jeff Banks shirt, light blue silk knots
Tie Rack square, M&S socks, River Island belt
YSL boots
Eternity, CK

Cheesy pose, priceless...


----------



## Newton

I'm quite partial to those kinds of shirts Holdfast. Looks great.

Eternity by CK is my only objection to that list.

Nice toy in the background.


----------



## Holdfast

Optimus thanks you for your part in the war against the evil Deceptions... _'Til All Are One_


----------



## hockeyinsider

No comments on my tailgate attire?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
TR loafers


----------



## Soph

Rain Rain Rain forecast
Aqua 5 Aquascutum DB with belt
Very Bogart


----------



## Holdfast

^ VERY cool raincoat.

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct16001ui5.jpg

Brioni suit
RLPL shirt, grey/silver links
Austin Reed or Allders tie (label long since lost)
Tie Rack navy square, Zegna belt, M&S socks
C&J Welbecks

A bit "late-90s" perhaps, and perhaps slightly too busy (I tried to tone down everything else but the shirt and tie). But you know what, I think it came together OK.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP Horsey jacket
Jaegar sweater
Diesel jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Soph

Power Tie Day, although the tie is a bit more scarlett than bright as pictured.

Borrelli Light Pinstripe Navy 3 Button
Anna Matuozzo Dark Red Striped on White spread collar Dress Shirt
Ceasare Attolini Scarlett Tie-1/2 Windsor spread collar


----------



## Holdfast

https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct17tz1.jpg

Austin Reed suit (the more I wear this suit, the more I find the shoulders just way too much. My other AR suits don't seem to "pagoda" as much. Can't figure it out)
E&R shirt, Harrods links
Zegna tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Loake 1880 Exeters
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, to both Holdfast and Sophistication!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pants
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
Aerosole penny loafers


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Charcaol 3 Button Pinstripe
Finamore Blue check pattern Dress Shirt
Ceasare attolini Navy Light blue golden brown striped tie
Zegna C. Leather Chukkas dark brown


----------



## Acct2000

Great choice, Sophistication!! That's an especially nice tie!


----------



## DocHolliday

Corneliani charcoal gray 3-roll-2.5 suit
Tywrhitt white herringbone shirt
Brooks woven tie, navy with silver dots
Random black belt
Navy and dark gray herringbone socks
Grenson Masterpiece black captoes
White linen square in TV fold
Victorian owl-head cufflinks


----------



## Holdfast

Late night yesterday and oversleeping a bit this morning meant I didn't have time to think about what to wear and just defaulted to an easy combination requiring no thought:

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct18gr4.jpg

E&R suit
Zegna shirt
M&S "Collezione" tie
Lanvin belt, M&S socks, Tie rack square
Loake 1880 Durhams
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel.


----------



## [email protected]

today tragedy befell my favorite khakis.

wore open necked Ralph Lauren, slip on desert boot style shoes and khakis. 

Throttle got stuck on my motorbike on the way to work, so stopped at a mechanic who oiled it up, i took off and drops of oil started flying everywhere are the wind rushed through the newly-lubed zone. All over the pants. Soaking now, hoping for the best.


----------



## Soph

Got my new shirt and tie today in the mail:

Barba Gold Label Blue Dress Shirt
Barba 7 Fold Light Blue/Navy/White Stripe


----------



## Mr. Golem

It doesn't look nearly as good as it did in the morning. Shirt's not too crisp. Oh and hair... swim practice.

New clothes, just bought them yesterday at Marshalls(favorite store I've got to say)

Dockers charcoal pants, slight pin stripe $16
Perry Ellis shirt, $10 (70 original)
Old Stacy Adams shoes, need to be replaced. Maybe since my birthday's coming up I'll get a pair.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford grey herringbone alpaca sportcoat
Joseph Abboud textured blue stripe shirt
Thresher & Glenny vintage woven tie
Barry Bricken tan wool trousers
Brooks Bros. brown belt
JCrew brown check socks
JCrew brown monks (made in England, Goodyear welted)


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
Brioni shirt
NM pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Brideshead

Working at home - popping out later on this cooler day. So first chance to wear Mulberry tweed this season (with Atelier Versace paisley square as shown)









Today with:
Mulberry bottle green needlecord shirt with cutaway collar
Paul Smith Fair Isle slipover (present from my wife - first outing today)
John Rocha slightly faded denims
Viyella marled dark green woollen ribbed sock
Church's 'Glen' brown ankle boot with rubber sole and squarish toe

Crabtree & Evelyn Sandalwood


----------



## Brideshead

*Good look Mr Golem*

I especially like the shirt. What belt is that?


----------



## Acct2000

I like your shirt, too, Mr. Golem.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct19001wm6.jpg

E&R suit
Zegna shirt
Austin Reed tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Ferragamo Dailys
Blu Notte, Bvlgari
And a raincoat, also from E&R

Bit of an Ede & Ravenscroft day actually since got to pick up my new 3 piece bespoke too!

Sorry for the very poor lighting in these, but hopefully you get the idea. I just used the same rest of the outfit to take these snaps, but they're actually not a bad match anyway.

Details I've already fallen in love with - the peak-lapel DB waistcoat with 8 buttons, the bottle-green lining, the fabric (charcoal grey, red pinstripe, plus a self-stripe in between, from Dormeuil). I also had the lapel lengthened slightly from the last bespoke from them, and think this makes it a bit more flattering.

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct19003mt6.jpghttps://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct19005mp3.jpg
https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct19006gj4.jpghttps://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct19007ep3.jpg

I love it already, and can tell it's going to get a fair bit of use this winter...


----------



## Soph

Zegna Top Coat Black and charcoal stripe
Borrelli Cashmere Charcoal Pinstripe 3 Button Suit
Barba Gold Label Blue
Barba 7 Fold blue/navy/White
Zegna C. Buckle Boots


----------



## Newton

I'd be interested in seeing the boots Soph.


----------



## Acct2000

A beautiful use of purple! Well done!


----------



## Mr. Golem

Brideshead said:


> I especially like the shirt. What belt is that?


Thanks for the compliments. That is a Kenneth Cole belt. Not the best, but at $12, why not.

Holdfast,

Just out of curiosity, i like the green lining, but is anyone but you going to know about it? I know the general consensus here on the boards is to leave your jacket on as much as possible, but does that differ if you're wearing a waistcoat?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Zegna shirt
AC pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## AlanC

RL button down Yarmouth shirt
Pringle navy wool sweater
BR plain front moleskins
Trafalgar red wool surcingle belt
BR navy/blue argyle socks
Florsheim Kenmoor longwings


----------



## Acct2000

A nice picture, Alan! You always look great in your coats and ties, but this is a nice outfit, too.


----------



## Holdfast

Brioni navy/red stripe 3BSB suit
Zegna blue twill shirt, blue/silver cufflinks
Attolini burgundy tie with navy dots
Zegna belt, M&S socks, E&R orange paisley p/square
Loake 1880 Wells in black


----------



## Connemara

Mom, Dad, and bratty siblings arrived at the university tonight for "Family & Friends Weekend". They took me out to the local Irish pub, which has out-of-this-world shepherd's pie. In addition to what I was wearing earlier;

Pringle (Ballantyne) cashmere v-neck, light camel
T&A blue stripe shirt, 3-button cuff
Express dark blue jeans
Chippewa welted rainboots to combat the torrential downpour.

I put on this St. Jacques tweed sportcoat. Fully lined, two-button, dual vents. A tad tight on me, but I think I can get away with it due to my status as a "Yoot" (to quote the venerable Patrick). The pocket square is a yellow & blue paisley.



Closeup of jacket/sweater:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Trafalgarr belt
Pantherella socks
FR loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni wool suit
Brioni cotton shirt
Ferragamo alligator belt
Ralph Lauren Polo silk tie
Pantherella cotton socks
a. testoni alligator monkstraps


----------



## Mr. Golem

Kitonbrioni, if you had you quantify the worth of your clothes in $ how much would it be?


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart charcoal chalk stripe flannel
Zegna Napoli Couture xxx blue link cuff shirt (single cuff, not French)
Nick Hilton red and silver woven glen plaid tie
vintage snap cufflinks with MOP button design
Faconnable blue striped braces
Brooks Bros white linen pocket square
Pantherella charcoal socks
Nettleton Bedfords, vintage


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

^ 
Looking good AlanC.


----------



## Acct2000

Very tasteful, again, Alan, as usual!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart charcoal chalk stripe flannel
> Zegna Napoli Couture xxx blue link cuff shirt (single cuff, not French)
> Nick Hilton red and silver woven glen plaid tie
> vintage snap cufflinks with MOP button design
> Faconnable blue striped braces
> Brooks Bros white linen pocket square
> Pantherella charcoal socks
> Nettleton Bedfords, vintage


AlanC
Your outfit is very well put together


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
Brioni polo
TB belt
Kiton jeans
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Mr. Golem said:


> Kitonbrioni, if you had you quantify the worth of your clothes in $ how much would it be?


I gotten things over many years and the quality items hold up. I try to edit for style. If you will just get one or two or three good items a year, then when you are at my age you'll have many more fine things than I do.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct23001uz3.jpghttps://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct23002tj3.jpg
https://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct23004eo6.jpghttps://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct23005wq3.jpg

New Ede & Ravenscroft 3-piece bespoke
Sulka shirt
House of Fraser tie
Zegna belt, M&S socks, Tie Rack p/square
C&J Welbecks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

I think in the better light on these photos than the ones I hurriedly took last week, you can see the waiscoat fit is better that it looked. I still will see how it "settles" before adjustment, but you can hopefully see why I'm not too concerned yet.


----------



## Brideshead

Looks great, Holdfast. If I looked that good I certainly would not be concerned!


----------



## Asterix

Brooks Brothers 2BD Plaid Camel Hair Sport Coat
Brooks Brothers Cream Polo Supima OCBD
Hickey Freeman Grey Flannel Pants
Polo Ralph Lauren Brushed Mahogany Calf Belt (Generous gift from Andy :icon_smile_big: )
Johnston & Murphy Mahogany Calf Guffy Venetian Loafers
Polo Ralph Lauren Grey Agyle Socks
Stainless Steel Bracelet Bvlgari Rettangolo


----------



## Acct2000

I really like your outfit, Holdfast.


----------



## imainish

Holdfast,

Looks great! Can we see a pic of the front of the vest? What kind of lapels does it have? 

Imainish


----------



## DocHolliday

Barbour tattersall
Burgundy V-neck sweater from BR
Dark brown flat-front flannels from Nautica (paid $7 new)
Brown herringbone socks
Wright wingtip bluchers in brown

How I love fall clothes...


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC leather jacket
Brioni polo
LP jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Brideshead

Working at home in:
Wolsey navy merino wool cardigan
Tommy Hilfiger Tartan brushed cotton shirt
Statz olive cords with medium wale
Chaps dark brown belt
Jasper Conran navy sock
Church's Glen brown leather ankle boot

Penhaligon's Endymion


----------



## Holdfast

imainish - I'll take a better pic of the front of the waistcoat next time I wear it. It's double-breasted with peak lapels and 8x4 low buttoning.

https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct24yz0.jpg

Brioni suit, E&R p/square
E&R shirt, gold/onyx links
tie
Ferragamo Tramezza monks, Lanvin belt, navy M&S socks
Edition, Hugo Boss

No particular reason for the old school tie, just felt like wearing it!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Asterix

Tan Brook Brother's Corduroy 3BD Coat
Black Brooks Brother's Chino Pants
Black LE turtle neck top
Black Ralph Lauren Penny Loafers
Black Ralph Lauren socks
Black Ralph Lauren belt
Black croc strap Tag Heuer Monaco 69 Watch


...............awaiting the kicks for wearing so much black during the day. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

^ Are you in advertising? 

https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct251na9.jpg

Austin Reed navy flannel chalkstripe suit
Jasper Conran shirt, blue/silver links
Liberty tie
Lobb black suede Aersons, M&S socks
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## Asterix

Holdfast said:


> ^ Are you in advertising?


Self employed nerd but I felt like rebelling against the "black for night time" rules of all my sartorial mentors on AAAC. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

^ What is life without an occasional rebellion?


----------



## Acct2000

Holdfast is on a hot streak. (At least) three great outfits in a row!

(I only recall seeing the last three; I don't always look in this thread.)


----------



## dprof

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Holdfast is on a hot streak. (At least) three great outfits in a row!
> 
> (I only recall seeing the last three; I don't always look in this thread.)


I think he's past streak - moving into always sharp!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers camel hair glen plaid coat
Brooks Brothers ecru ocbd
Land's End cashmere v-neck
vintage paisley bow tie (unmarked other than "The Original AdjustoTie")
Brooks Brothers linen pocket squre
HSM brown cords, full waistband, lined to the knee, made in Italy (very nice)
Brooks Brothers brown belt
JCrew brown check socks
Florsheim Kenmoor longwings in brown cashmere calf

Atlas belting leather briefcase


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton cashmere sportscoat
Kiton cotton shirt
Brioni cotton corduroy pant
Brioni alligator belt
Brioni cotton socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Holdfast

dprof said:


> I think he's past streak - moving into always sharp!


One day, one day. Still learning...

https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct26001la7.jpg

Ede suit
Aquascutum shirt (not a huge fan of the big tie space any more)
Carlo Franco tie
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
John Lobb pewter museum Bramptons


----------



## Connemara

Only one class today. 

H&M cotton sweater, hood, pumpkin orange (first time I've seen a hooded _sweater_)
American Eagle jeans
Pantherella navy socks
Land's End chocolate brown suede loafers (Made in USA, don't know by whom...they're nice, welted with solid oak sole)

Outerwear:
John Partridge quilted coat w/corduroy collar and side vents, olive
Barbour velvet scarf, reversible (tartan on one side, chocolate brown on the other)
Chocolate brown suede gloves...Marshall's I think?

Scarf:


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, both to Holdfast and Alan C.

I like Alan's outfit even though I'm not usually a bow tie fan!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raglan
BC sweater
Earl jeans
TL belt
Zegna socks
Ferregamo bluchers


----------



## Stuttjukken

Sorry, I´ve been away for a long time now. It´s interesting for me to follow this topic. There are many interesting outfits from the members who have post their pics here. I can tell a lot, but I look here at two welldressed young people here. Mr. Golem and Hockeyinsider. Mr. Golem at his nice pics of his outfit at home in the autumn, and Hockeyinsider´s pics of his Lands End-outfits, and his blue and striped suit. Keep up the good work, boys. Your outfits looks very good. Hockeyinsider told he is 50% Swedish, and 50% British. He is a 100% Europhean and 50% Nordic.

My outfit today at work is my bus-uniform. I haven´t any choice, but it´s OK.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct27003dh5.jpg

Twice in one week for the new suit (andfor wearing an old school tie, come to think of it), but I couldn't resist...

Ede & Ravenscroft suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt, grey/silver links
tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, navy M&S socks
Loake 1880 Exeters


----------



## tel star

Great look! Fabulous suit (especially the waistcoat)! What colour is the square, as it's hard to tell from my monitor? Well done ....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin shearling jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni jeans
Nacona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Holdfast

tel star said:


> Great look! Fabulous suit (especially the waistcoat)! What colour is the square, as it's hard to tell from my monitor? Well done ....


A kind of olive green. Thanks for the kind words, too.

https://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct28001hg3.jpg

Levi 501s
RL Polo shirt (an old friend now retired to casual wear only due to excessive fraying)
RL v-neck sweater
Zara cord jacket
River Island belt, M&S socks, YSL boots
Edition, Hugo Boss


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
NM belt
NN socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart pinstripe suit
Drake's fc shirt
Krementz vintage cut MOP disc cufflinks
Beretta paisley tie
blue herringbone pocket square from Shaia's
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella cashmere blend socks
C&J black semi-brogues


----------



## Holdfast

Nicely done Alan (though the tie is VERY strong!) - and a bit different from your usual style; conscious choice?

The square's colour works very nicely too.

I did the housework today so no exciting clothes to report. Not even a French Maid outfit...


----------



## AlanC

It probably is a bit outside my norm, although that paisley tie is one of my favorites, and gets worn all along. I've had that suit and that shirt and have been attempting to figure out what to do with them, so...ta da!

The pocket square is a woven herringbone and brings a lot of textural interest that doesn't quite come through in the pic.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice look, Alan!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Gucci sweater
Oxxford pant
KS belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct30002fp6.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, MOP links
Ferragamo tie
Ede square, M&S navy socks
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely
HOT Always, Bond No.9


----------



## Soph

Full Monty:
Ballantyne 100% cashmere Sweater Blue Turtleneck
Incotex Grey Flannels
Pantherella Socks
Vass U last Suede chukka
Nod to Huntsman: Haliburton Zero Briefcase


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather jacket
Brioni sweater
SR jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots


----------



## Holdfast

Imageshack is playing up today for me, so apologies if the photos don't appear.

https://img288.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct31001ye6.jpghttps://img437.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct31003bv2.jpg

RL Polo cashmere jacket
Topman tweed waistcoat
Gieves & Hawkes tie
Zegna shirt, black/gold links
M&S brown trousers with a very faint check
River Island belt, Tie Rack square, M&S tan socks
Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo monkstraps
HOT Always, Bond No. 9

A friend commented that I looked like Freud today! I took it as a compliment.... 

Less complimentary was the realisation that my clothes OCD is rising; I popped back home for lunch and switched cufflinks because the original blue ones I was wearing just clashed a little too much with the rest of the outfit!


----------



## Asterix

*Today:*

BB 2BD Plaid Camel Hair Sport Coat
RL Tan Tweed pants
J & M Burgundy Loafers
RL Burgundy belt
LE Cream turtle neck
Dunhill Baby facet watch

*Tomorrow:
*
BB 3BD Navy Blue Blazer
Gap Grey mock turtle neck
RL Olive Dress pants
Coach Tan belt
AE Tan Colebrook loafers
Corum Grande Date watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Malo sweater
LB pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Albert

- G&H three-button, two-piece suit, anthracite twill
- White shirt with french blue Burma stripes and spread collar
- Dark blue Ferragamo tie with yellow/gold small whimsical dog print
- Black C&J full brogues
- Bordeaux socks (long)
- Navy blue & white silk cufflinks
- Watch: Longines Flagship Heritage in pink gold
- Gold signature ring with family arms
- White Hermes signature pocket square

Additionally outdoors:
- Night blue covert coat
- Aquamarin Hermes pocket square with lilac water lily print (in the breast pocket of the covert coat)
- Papworth top-frame briefcase in London tan


----------



## Brideshead

^ sounds great, Albert.

I am working at home today in-
M&S 'Italian' blue/grey nailhead SB sports jacket (well, its on the hanger at the mo) plus poppy without leaf!
Lehner off-white silk square with grey, pink, blue paisley
Cardin dark grey roughish weave shirt with black Boateng cufflinks
Nearly black John Richmond wool trousers and black belt
Wolsey black socks
Grenson 'Dean' black slip ons

(discontinued) Monsieur Carven - decant courtesy of a US fellow 'Basenoter'


----------



## Trilby

Holdfast said:


> A friend commented that I looked like Freud today! I took it as a compliment....


Close, but no cigar!


----------



## Holdfast

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov01001ls9.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov01002ln2.jpg

Messing around with odd waistcoats, inspired by recent threads. This one is probably too casual for the striped flannel suit, but I don't mind the occasional near-miss.

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt
Calvin Klein tie
Topman waiscoat
Ferragamo Daily shoes, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
LP polo
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
Brioni belt
CH loafers


----------



## Albert

- MTM brown herringbone tweed suit with bordeaux, green and light brown overcheck; three-button, two-piece
- C&J handgrade Belgrave in chestnut antique calf
- Anthrazit merino wool socks (long)
- MTM French blue shirt in white nailhead (how do you call this kind of fabric for shirts??) with spread collar
- Round golden cufflinks with red-brown stone
- Watch: Longines Flagship Heritage
- Gold ring with family arms
- Forest green tie with brown and medium blue paisley (Budd)
- Light blue Hermés pocket square (whimsical pattern with the children's Paris, no idea about the correct name)
- Classic black flapover briefcase from The Bridge
- Hugo Boss glasses (Amber Liberty frame)
- Fragrance: Floris Santal


----------



## Holdfast

Albert, that sounds a lovely, _warm_-sounding outfit. Very autumnal! Would be marvellous to see a picture of it, if possible.

https://img342.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov02001ap7.jpghttps://img342.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov02002mh9.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt, blue links
Doraemon tie! (my only cartoon character tie, but it's quite nicely made in a decent silk actually)
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Loake 1880 Durhams
Paul Smith overcoat
Ede silk scarf
Eternity, CK


----------



## Albert

Holdfast said:


> Albert, that sounds a lovely, _warm_-sounding outfit. Very autumnal! Would be marvellous to see a picture of it, if possible.


Thank you! 

I will try my best on Sunday - plan is to wear a very similar one to church.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
Brioni polo
ES jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Bob Loblaw

*First post here!*

Went out tonight. I spend money on clothes. Camera and house - not so much.

Corneliani navy with pink pinstripe
Barba seven fold
Bizzocchi pink and white pocket square - puffed so white and pink both face outwardly.
Missoni shirt (I CAN FEEL YOUR BURNING ENVY)
Not pictured: Paraboot dark brown bluchers (thinking of going with something a bit more refined next time I wear this combination)


----------



## Albert

Today is BUSINESS CASUAL DAY!! 

- MTM brown tweed sports coat (three-button) with forest green and bordeaux overcheck
- Vintage Royal Air Force officer's mechanical chronograph (CWC) on 20 mm Nato strap (James Bond stripes)
- MTM white-french blue striped shirt with spread collar and night blue-white silk cufflinks
- Bottle green lambswool sweater from Ralph Lauren
- Corn (i.e. yellowish light brown) cord trousers
- Grey merino wool socks
- Burgundy AE full brogues with matching belt
- Hermés pocket square in light blue with blue, turquoise and brown abstract equestrian pattern ("Eperon d'Or" or something)
- Rectangular Hugo Boss glasses in retro style (60s)
- Red cashmere scarf (light burgundy)
- Fragrance: Penhaligon's Opus 1870 [to undermine the virile appearance ;-) ]

And:
- No tie, no underwear


----------



## Newton

Not bad except for the last line Albert.

Did the pocket square help pull the look together? Sounds like a lot of colours...


----------



## Albert

Newton said:


> Not bad except for the last line Albert.
> 
> Did the pocket square help pull the look together? Sounds like a lot of colours...


Thank you!

Actually I wanted to tease the AAAC community. This is why I decided to put on no undergarments this morning. ;-)

In terms of colours, I basically wear:
- two shades of brown (medium brown and corn)
- burgundy
- light blue
- green.

I think it's not too much for a casual look; on the pocket square, you actually see the light blue and the light brown (I have hidden the turquoise). I think it bridges from the sports coat to the shirt and the trousers. Maybe I can try to make a picture of it tonight. 

[maybe you are right about the colours. I'm wondering whether I might be a closet metrosexual.]


----------



## Asterix

T.G.I.F :icon_cheers: 

RL Black Turtle neck
BB Blue Jeans pants
BB 3BD Tan Corduroy Jacket
Tod's Black Chukka Boots
Black Nautica Belt
Cartier Tank Basculante with Black Ostrich strap


----------



## Soph

3 Button Sportcoat: Luciano Barbera Sartoriale by Attolini (could have straighten the cuff / jacket a bit, but I have to roll)
(Small Check light blue, mediumblue, navy)
Barba Gold Label spread collar Dress shirt
Incotex Flannels (pant leg stuck on boot my bad)
Pantherella over the calf Navy
Zegna Cotoure buckle ankle boots in dark brown
Halliburton Zero Breifcase


----------



## Holdfast

Soph - very clean look as usual. Nice work. 

Bob Loblaw - pink pinstripes? Excellent! :icon_cheers:

https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov03002ay8.jpg

Ede suit
Canali shirt (sleeves are a fraction too short, which bugs me a bit)
Ferre tie (actually a freebie with an eBay purchase. A bit too bold for me, but it's growing on me)
Tramezza monks (can't remember the model name; maybe Coral?)
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Blu Notte, Bvlgari


----------



## tel star

Bob Loblaw - Love the pink stripes. I have a mtm in dark navy with pink stripes and (_pace _the experts) have to confess to wearing it to social events rather than business!!! Will the earth open up and swallow me?

Holdfast - Fabulous tie. I think it works well with that lovely peaked lapel suit. Peak lapels are SO stylish. I visited The City of Spires yesterday and noticed the Ede & Ravenscroft place. There were some wonderful waistcoats on display and some beautiful coats. Alas, price-wise it's really out of my league, but window-shopping was rarely so pleasurable. In fact, nearly as much fun as browsing all the postings on this site!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
NM tie
KS belt
Vanucci socks
JL balmorals


----------



## Stuttjukken

Olive Bison cotton shirt and charcoal Ritex wool trouser. I´m not driving bus today, and I´m free. Just simple casual today.


----------



## Albert

- White RL polo shirt
- Black cashmere sweater
- Watch: CWC Royal Air Force mechanical vintage officer's chronograph
- Joker's denim trousers
- Chestnut C&J Chelsea boots (freshly polished  )
- Valentino Coutoure M65-inspired field jacket
- Poppy
- Contact lenses
- Ferragamo suede belt
- Fragrance: Chanel Allure


----------



## Acct2000

Casual Sweater and jeans today. I'm going to play piano at a nursing home at 5, and I'm catching up on some work (when not posting)


----------



## Asterix

RL Jeans 
RL Jersey Stripe Rugby
Sebago Docksiders
Skagen Chronograph
LE Grosgrain Belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Zegna socks
Barneys loafers


----------



## Albert

- SB navy blazer with silver / black enamel buttons
- MTM white shirt with blue overcheck, spread collar, night blue and white silk cufflinks
- navy blue cashmere sweater
- Polo RL medium grey wool trousers (herringbone pattern)
- Oxblood AE full brogues with matching AE belt
- Watch: Longines Flagship Heritage in pink gold
- Night blue ascot with white dots
- Light blue / white Hermés pocket square
- Night blue Hugo Boss cashmere SB overcoat
- Black leather gloves
- Fragrance: Penhaligon's Douro


----------



## Asterix

*As I head out to drop off my god-daughter's birthday gift.........*

Faconnable Multi-colored corduroy shirt
RL Khaki Pants 
RL Tan Wilfred casual loafers
RL Tan Belt
Panerai Luminor
Aquascutum Overcoat


----------



## AlanC

Hickey Freeman navy pinstripe suit
Carlo Franco white herringbone fc shirt
Etro glen plaid tie
vintage white gold db cufflinks
Drake's 'antique paisley' pocket square
RL Polo brown belt
RL Polo cashmere blend socks
Nettleton Bedfords, burnt umber punch cap oxford


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan. I like the cufflinks.

I accidentally bought a French Cuff shirt and will need to find some cufflinks (although I have to lose 10-15 more pounds before the shirt will fit, so I have time.)


----------



## Holdfast

Lovely outfit Alan - I think of my favourite of yours yet! The links are a very elegant touch.

On call for work and had to go in, plus the odd stroll past a bonfire or two on a chilly Guy Fawkes Night:

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov05ky3.jpg

RL Polo button-down shirt
Pringle cashmere jumper
M&S trousers, Zegna belt
C&J Cliffords, M&S pale pink socks
Loro Piana Barrage jacket
Eternity, CK


----------



## Albert

Holdfast said:


> Albert, that sounds a lovely, _warm_-sounding outfit. Very autumnal! Would be marvellous to see a picture of it, if possible.


I have finally managed to upload the picture. Please note that this picture had been done after 14 hours of work and six pints downed in c. fifty-five minutes. Hence the poor quality. (and you don't see the two best items: shoes and watch! what a shame!)

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=albert01zm4.jpg

All the best,
A.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

That looks fantastic, Albert.


----------



## Albert

Bob Loblaw said:


> That looks fantastic, Albert.


Thank you!


----------



## Holdfast

Simply superb, Albert.

(wish I looked that together after 6 pints...  )


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL leather jacket
Brioni polo
Earl jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Albert

https://imageshack.us

Good morning.

- G&H SB three-button soft flannel suit with light blue pinstripes
- White shirt from Burberry, navy blue-white silk cufflinks
- Watch: Longines Flagship Heritage, pink gold (I need an additional watch)
- White cotton pocket handkerchief
- RLPL black vintage tie with signature lion pattern
- Black AE oxfords
- Burgundy long merino wool socks from Budd
- Prada glasses (kind of retro liberty frame)
- Fragrance: Penhaligon's Endymion

Outerwear:
- Navy blue covert coat
- Turqouise-lilac Hermés pocket square (water lilies) in covert coat breast pocket
- Navy blue cashmere scarf
- Dunhill International on my way from the tube to the office (tube ride was a complete hell this morning)


----------



## Holdfast

Very nice yet again Albert.

Inspired by your post/bravery, the second photo is a rare full shot of me (I'll probably take it down in a few days - for privacy reasons, I'm not entirely comfortable with full shots - EDIT, now removed):

https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov06001xe1.jpg

Ede suit
RLPL shirt & tie, MOP links
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

The tie is a bit bold, but given the dense fog all day today, I figure a little over-brightness about me was rather a good side-effect!


----------



## tel star

A brave - but eminently succesful - combination! I would never have been creative enough to pair that shirt and tie (and include that specific square) and yet it works so very well. Congrats!


----------



## AlanC

Isn't that a rare display of pocket square for you, Matt?

I really like the shirt collar roll.


----------



## iammatt

AlanC said:


> Isn't that a rare display of pocket square for you, Matt?
> 
> I really like the shirt collar role.


Always there, just usually slips down during the day. I'll try to snap a pic tonight of some pocket squares that my shirtmaker does. They are as close to your vintage squares as I have ever seen in a modern day handkerchef.

Thanks, I like the shirt collar as well. I asked for it to be make as soft as possible. It is almost like a buttondown in firmness, but is a spread collar. Not for everybody, I imagine, but if you do not mind looking a little rumpled, it is great.


----------



## Bertie Wooster

Albert, PS in the breast pocket of your covert ! I love it, very HRH Charles !


----------



## AlanC

Albert said:


> - G&H SB three-button soft flannel suit with light blue pinstripes
> - White shirt from Burberry, navy blue-white silk cufflinks
> - Watch: Longines Flagship Heritage, pink gold (I need an additional watch)
> - White cotton pocket handkerchief
> - RLPL black vintage tie with signature lion pattern
> - *Black AE oxfords*
> - Burgundy long merino wool socks from Budd
> - Prada glasses (kind of retro liberty frame)
> - Fragrance: Penhaligon's Endymion


Are AE shoes easily sourced in the UK?


----------



## Albert

AlanC said:


> Are AE shoes easily sourced in the UK?


I have spent some time at the University of Chicago. Great academic and shopping experience!


----------



## AlanC

Ah, I see. Are you satisfied with AE quality and styling vs. English shoes?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS cap
Oxxford overcoat
Brioni sweater
GF jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Sanders boots


----------



## Albert

AlanC said:


> Ah, I see. Are you satisfied with AE quality and styling vs. English shoes?


To be honest: generally, I prefer my C&Js. However, the AEs are so extremely robust, still elegant (bit less elegant than the C&Js, though) and versatile that I would not want to miss them. Especially on a rainy or snowy winter day, they are absolutely indispensable.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov07001ck5.jpghttps://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov07002gw0.jpg

Brioni suit
Sulka shirt
Tie Rack tie (absolve me of my sins!)
Lanvin belt, M&S socks per usual, Ede square
YSL boots
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ Liberty coat, Ede scarf


----------



## Asterix

LE Tattersall Button Down
RL Dress Pants
BB Camel Sport Coat
AE Colebrook Loafers
Montblanc Chronograph watch
Brown Coach belt.


----------



## Albert

Nothing special, really.

- White Burberry shirt, spread collar, navy blue-white silk cufflinks
- Light blue lambswool sweater, v-neck, slightly fitted (J.D. Fielding)
- Navy blue Docker's chinos
- Ferragamo suede belt
- Dark brown handgrade Chelsea boots (made by C&J, but labelled for Dunhill)
- My new oliver green M65-type jacket from Valentino Coutoure
- Watch: CWC Royal Airforce vintage mechanical officer's chronograph
- Joop glasses, nearly rectangular plastic half-frame in stylized 50's-design
- Fragrance: Opus 1870 from Penhaligon's


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni belt
Incotex pant
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Brideshead

^ Sounds pretty special to me, Albert!

Mine is certainly not...
Jeff Banks London Merino wool 3button SB suit in very dark blue/grey with subdued PoW check
Crombie pointed collar white cotton twill shirt with diamond point cuff links
Jasper Conran dark navy woven silk tie with tiny silver points
Lehner crisp white cotton hank (TV fold)
CK matt black leather belt 
CK matt stainless steel watch
Rochas navy woollen sock with tiny red dots
Church's black Diplomats

Creed - Green Irish Tweed


----------



## Albert

Brideshead said:


> ^ Sounds pretty special to me, Albert!


Good morning and thank you! 

Today, I'm in my relatively boring country-look again:

- Hawkes & Curtis white-blue bengal striped shirt with Kent collar
- Antique Farthing cuff links
- Navy blue silk tie from Budd with white pin dots
- Forest green Ralph Lauren lambswool sweater with V-neck
- Corn corduroy trousers
- Burgundy split-toe Norwegian bluchers from Alt-Wien (manufactured by C&J, got them in the factory shop) with dainite rubber sole
- Brown tweed jacket with green/burgundy overcheck
- White-navy blue Hermés pocket square (Brides de Gala) in puff-and-point fold
- Watch: Longines Flagship Heritage
- Joop rectangular plastic half-framed glasses (50's style)
- Fragrance: Endymion by Penhaligon's

The jacket is now starting to acquire a decent patina. I'm really looking forward to spring --- will be interesting how it evolves.

Best,
A.


----------



## harrybee

Holdfast said:


> Very nice yet again Albert.
> 
> Inspired by your post/bravery, the second photo is a rare full shot of me (I'll probably take it down in a few days - for privacy reasons, I'm not entirely comfortable with full shots - EDIT, now removed):
> 
> https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov06001xe1.jpg
> 
> Ede suit
> RLPL shirt & tie, MOP links
> Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
> Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely
> Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
> 
> The tie is a bit bold, but given the dense fog all day today, I figure a little over-brightness about me was rather a good side-effect!


Holdfast,

Very nice 3p suit. Any chance of a close up shot of the waistcoat?


----------



## Holdfast

There are some closer shots from a couple of weeks ago, if you look back some pages, I think. Certainly of the back, and I think some shots without the jacket.

https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov08001dl5.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
M&S tie, River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Tramezza Filosofo monks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Ede raincoat

Actually I noticed the suit had a tear in the inner pocket of the jacket and I had the afternoon off so dropped it off for repairs and getting trousers taken in a touch at the waist too. I kept on the same shirt & tie and square, but threw on some olive trousers and a light brown cashmere jacket to go to the tailors.


----------



## Albert

Holdfast said:


> I kept on the same shirt & tie and square, but threw on some olive trousers and a light brown cashmere jacket to go to the tailors.


That sounds like a marvellous business casual combination. Well done!


----------



## Asterix

Burberry Stripped shirt
Burberry Argyle sweater
LE Olive dress pants
AE Keene suede
RL suede belt
Longines Heritage


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Dunhill sweater
Oxxford pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
NM bluchers


----------



## Albert

Usual business combination (maybe I am able to supply a picture later):

- G&H anthrazit 3B SB twill suit
- White MTM shirt with blue Edinburgh check, navy-blue and red silk cufflinks
- Navy blue Hermés tie with whimsical red anchors
- Longines Flagship Heritage, pink gold
- Black Gibb's full brogues
- Burgundy long merino wool socks (Budd)
- Light blue cotton pocket square
- Contact lenses
- Fragrance: Douro from Penhaligon's

- Dark blue covert coat
- Burgundy cashmere scarf
- Light blue whimsical Hermés pocket square in the covert coat
- London tan Papworth top-frame briefcase

However, on my way to the tube, I spotted a fellow in a stunningly English combination! Navy blue 3B SB pinstripe, conservative tie, tweed jacket or coat, full brogues and tweed cap. Everything with a nice patina, very accomodating to his Roman features. Quite nice.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Very smart*

Did i miss something??? when did brown shoes with a dark suit become the norm??



kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


----------



## Albert

Sir Royston said:


> Did i miss something??? when did brown shoes with a dark suit become the norm??


I think it looks very nice. Wearing chestnut shoes to navy blue suits myself sometimes as well.


----------



## Sir Royston

*I Agree*

It does indeed look wonderful.. if not particularly traditional!


----------



## Albert

Please find below today's pictures (I promise to clean my mirror over the weekend):

https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=albert04lt0.jpg https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=albert03by7.jpg

All the best,
A.


----------



## DocHolliday

3-button tan camelhair sportcoat, w/ patch pockets, from Oxxford
Blue herringbone shirt from Trywhitt
Red tie with small yellow and blue flowers from Brooks
Dark brown whipchord trousers from LL Bean
Dark brown belt
Dark brown socks with pattern in two shades of lighter brown (vaguely similar to tie)
Dark brown wingtip bluchers from E.T. Wright (really like these shoes)


----------



## Asterix

White/Blue Stripes Faconnable dress shirt
RL Beige Dress pants
Johnston & Murphy Mitchum Penny loafers
RL Belt
BB Navy Blue blazer
Dunhill Baby Facet


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys vest
NM sweater
RLP pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
TR loafers


----------



## Bob Loblaw

https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0064xi4.jpg

Zegna khakis
Paraboot split toe bluchers
Hickey Freeman bespoke camelhair sportscoat
Zanetti pink and blue stripe shirt
Allen edmonds tan belt (casual width)
Sorry for the crummy quality.


----------



## Asterix

BB Corduroy 3BTN sport coat
BB Brown Mock turtle neck
BB Jeans
RL Suede Boots
RL Belt
AP Royal Oak


----------



## Holdfast

Nice jacket Bob. The patch pockets suit it I think.

https://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov10003br5.jpg

Austin Reed suit
RLPL shirt (very narrow and dense blue stripes), blue/silver links, Tie Rack square
Allders tie (Allders was a now defunct mid-range department store chain. Had some decent ties occasionally; the silk is quite nice in this one)
Loake 1880 Wells
Blu Notte, Bulgari

Poppy had to be pinned to the lapel instead of placed in a buttonhole - this is one of two AR suits I bought early on that I thought would look better with no buttonhole. A mistake I have not repeated since then!


----------



## Albert

*Pop-Art!!*

- Hawkes & Curtis shirt (white-blue wide stripes), antique Farthing coin cufflinks
- Charcoal Valentino merino wool sweater
- Navy blue Dockers
- Valentino Coutoure M65-type field jacket
- Handmade suede full brogues from a German shoe maker
- CWC Royal Air Force mechanical officer's watch
- Joop plastic rectangular half-frame glasses in stylized 50's style
- Fragrance: Floris Limes

And, matching the outfit, here now the picture in pop-art style:

https://imageshack.us


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BC pant
RLPL polo
MD belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## maxnharry

- Desert Camoflague Uniform by DSCP
- Body Armor by Point Blank
- Helmet by MSA
- Boots by Belleville
- Rifle by Colt
- Sidearm by Beretta
- Spectacles by Oakley
- Fragrance: Dirt and Cordite

https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn00111pc4.jpg


----------



## Albert

Well done, maxnharry! (I hope it's just an exercise...)


----------



## maxnharry

Albert said:


> Well done, maxnharry! (I hope it's just an exercise...)


Unfortunately for me, no - picture was taken enroute to the Middle East


----------



## Soph

maxnharry said:


> - Desert Camoflague Uniform by DSCP
> - Body Armor by Point Blank
> - Helmet by MSA
> - Boots by Belleville
> - Rifle by Colt
> - Sidearm by Beretta
> - Spectacles by Oakley
> - Fragrance: Dirt and Cordite
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn00111pc4.jpg


nO cUFF oR pOCKET sQUARE?
Rock n" Roll! \ Best of Luck, even though you don't need it.
Definitely the one suit that gets/deserves the most respect on this entire thread.


----------



## Albert

Sophistication said:


> Definitely the one suit that gets/deserves the most respect on this entire thread.


I could'nt agree more. Good luck with your tour!


----------



## Holdfast

Indeed!

maxnharry - best of luck to you, sir.


----------



## Asterix

maxnharry said:


> - Desert Camoflague Uniform by DSCP
> - Body Armor by Point Blank
> - Helmet by MSA
> - Boots by Belleville
> - Rifle by Colt
> - Sidearm by Beretta
> - Spectacles by Oakley
> - Fragrance: Dirt and Cordite
> 
> https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn00111pc4.jpg


Stay safe and blessed.


----------



## Newton

Good luck mate. Do everyone proud!


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*

Maxnharry-
God bless
Good luck


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni scarf
Neiman Marcus gloves
Brioni suit
Valentino silk tie
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Mr. Golem

Not today, but worth a mention

Speedo FSI Blue legskin with red stitching
Swedish socket goggles
Latex Cap

On the 3rd place podium in the back with the 400 yard freestyle relay.

(pictures taken at GACs


----------



## Newton

Are the swimming pants worth the effort?


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn for H. Stockton glen plaid 3-button suit (Kent model)
Joseph Abboud shirt
Nick Hilton woven tie
Drake's pocket square
RL Polo belt
Nettleton Bedfords, burnt umber punch cap


----------



## Acct2000

Congratulations, Mr. Golem!

Alan, your suit looks just as nice here as in the trad thread!!


----------



## Mr. Golem

Newton said:


> Are the swimming pants worth the effort?


It depends, in short yes they are. Do they technically make a segnificant time cut, not really, but they give you that positive mental reinforcement that makes you go a bit faster. And personally... they look really cool .

And thank you forsbergacct2000.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY leather sportscoat
Brioni polo
B&J pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## Brideshead

DAKS grey pinstripe suit 2B SB with side vents
Crombie white pointed collar cotton twill shirt with Ozwald Boateng burgundy links
Jasper Conran dark burgundy woven silk tie
W&G pale lilac silk square
CK black leather belt
YSL dark chocolate semi-brogue with pale red punching
Boss dark grey pinstripe socks

Brigg solid ash umbrella

Pour un Homme de Caron (1934)


----------



## DocHolliday

Beloved hacking jacket by Bladen
Barbour tattersall
Random brown belt
Sand/dark tan trousers from Zegna, the official trousers of StyleForum®
Dark/light brown socks by Gold Toe
R.M. Williams Chelseas
Brigg stick-through umbrella with chestnut-bark handle


----------



## Connemara

DocHolliday said:


> Beloved hacking jacket by Bladen
> Barbour tattersall
> Random brown belt
> Sand/dark tan trousers from Zegna, the official trousers of StyleForum®
> Dark/light brown socks by Gold Toe
> R.M. Williams Chelseas
> Brigg stick-through umbrella with chestnut-bark handle


This begs for a picture, Doc.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
Prada sweater
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Barneys sweater
PDC jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Albert

- Nicely ageing brown tweed jacket with forest green and burgundy overcheck
- White TM Lewin shirt with light blue bengal stripes; Kent collar; blue-red silk cufflinks
- Green antique brown-blue paisley tie
- Light blue / light brown Hermés pocket square
- RAF mechanical officer's chronograph
- Navy blue Docker's chinos
- Tan C&J penny loafers
- Fragrance: Blenheim Bouquet, Penhaligon's
- Joop rectangular half-frame glasses
- Brown quilted Barbour jacket, brown cashmere scarf
- Papworth top-frame briefcase in London tan


----------



## pengjr




----------



## Newton

Hey peng

Is that tie blue and cream/off-white or blue and white?

I'm fairly sure that it's white despite the camera's tricks.


----------



## pengjr

It's cream and black. I think the yellow walls in my foyer is playing the tricks. Then again it could be the dirty mirror. I need to get some Windex.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shearling
RLP sweater
Diesel jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## Albert

@pengjr: well done. Very nice outfit.

- SB, 2B MTM navy blazer, silver buttons
- White Hermés signature pocket square
- White MTM shirt, Kent collar, small blue check, red-blue silk cufflinks
- Blue Hermés tie with whimsical red anchors
- Grey flannel trousers
- Black semi-brogues (from my German shoemaker)
- Black Ferragamo belt
- Pink gold Longines Flagship Heritage
- Black Prada glasses (Liberty Frame)
- Papworth top-frame briefcase in London Tan
- Soer umbrella
- Black Hugo from Hugo Boss cashmere overcoat
- Burgundy cashmere scarf


----------



## contactnkm

*Colour is everything*

Nice suit but i found the shirt and ties seemed just normal and didn't do much to raise the overall profile.

Would suggest somethign with a little more daring yet classical colour.

try as they have rich colors but sensibly designed.

hope that helps

let me know you get on


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit Pengjr.

I like white, off-white and yellow in ties.

My tie todays is almost all somewhere between gold and yellow, with a small blue and either black or dark blue design. My navy blazer makes it look blue, I suppose. (I also have a difficult time telling whether something is navy blue or black.)

I'm wearing a light blue shirt, dress khaki colored pants (that are a little too big for me) navy or black socks and brown shoes. (and a gold pocket square in a puff)


----------



## Holdfast

https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov16002nx3.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov16003ml0.jpg

I've been pretty busy recently and didn't get round to taking snaps/posting pics. So here's a photo from Tuesday's outfit as well as today.

Tuesday:
Gieves & Hawkes chocolate brown cords
RL Polo cashmere jacket
Zegna white shirt with red pinstripes
M&S tie, Tie Rack white silk square
Ferragamo Tramezza burgundy monks

Today:
Ede dark navy suit with purple tramlines
Hilditch & Key lavendar shirt, grey/silver links
Marinella navy tie with pink and lilac highlights
Lanvin belt, Ede square
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely in burgundy


----------



## Albert

Holdfast said:


> Today:
> Ede dark navy suit with purple tramlines
> Hilditch & Key lavendar shirt, grey/silver links
> Marinella navy tie with pink and lilac highlights
> Lanvin belt, Ede square
> Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely in burgundy


That outfit looks sharp!


----------



## pengjr




----------



## DocHolliday

Great suit, Peng. I'd like to see it with a blue shirt.

From today:

Corneliani 3 roll 2.5, in navy with fine, light blue pinstripes. No cuffs.
White with light blue windows shirt from Jantzen.
Navy tie with silver dots, from Brooks.
Random black belt.
Navy socks from Pantherella
Old-school, made in U.S. black bals (Rainy weather shoes).
Beloved vintage cotton pocket square with blue edge stitching.

Toyed with brown shoes for a bit, but the black worked much better with all the cool blues. More fuel for my recent black shoe kick. I think my PL EG monks will look great with this combo, once they arrive.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Richards sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE boots


----------



## Albert

*Trad (first time in my life)*

- Ralph Lauren OCDB, white with light blue stripes
- RLPL heavy silk tie, black with white signature lion
- Forest green RL lambswool sweater
- Medium brown-greyish Gant chinos
- Dark brown C&J handgrade Chelsea boots (spit shine )
- RAF mechanical officer's watch
- Dark brown AE belt
- Brown tweed jacket, Hermés pocket square (turquoise with lilac water lilies)
- Joop half-frame glasses
- Fragrance: Knize Zehn of Knize


----------



## Holdfast

peng - love the suit's pattern; what colour are the stripes? They look a very pale lilac on my monitor.

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov17rz5.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
RL Polo tie
Tie Rack square, Zegna belt, blue/silver cufflinks
Lobb Bramptons
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## pengjr

The suit is something I had made for me in Taiwan and the tailor suggested the fabric. I personally don't like it, but get lots of compliments wearing it. It's a Super 130's with cashmere. It feels stiff when I wear it but that could be the canvass interlining although I have two other suits from the same tailor and they don't feel nearly as stiff. 

But for $10,000 NT or roughly $385 at the time, I guess I can't complain. But I agree it does look good with a blue shirt. I will take close up pictures next time.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
NM belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Acct2000

Nice suit, pengjr.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Gucci scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
Lorenzini shirt
Charvet tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Zegna pant
Trafalgar belt
Irish socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Errowen

Pls consider me as an earnest 58 yr old, trying to get fashion in order. The Kali, pkincy and holdfast photos in this thread show great jackets and suits that I would love to add my closet. But the jacket sleeves look short to my eye; they show more cuff than seems visually correct.

Maybe it is my 'eye' that needs correction.

This year -2006- I have noticed jackets have been coming out with narrower sleeve diameters, and they look a little better with 1/2 inch of shirtcuff showing. I think they are shorter because narrower pant legs have to be cuffed higher or will look sloppy, and there is a visual balance between jacket and pants to maintain. But I think regular cut jacket sleeves should show minimal cuff, 1/4- 3/8 inch at most, when hanging straight.

I apologize in advance if I have posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## DocHolliday

You're certainly in the right thread, Errowen. But I think most posters will reply that the amount of sleeve that should be shown is largely personal preference. Some here like very little, almost none. I'm among those who like more, about 1/2 inch. But ultimately, I think that the only hard-and-fast requirement is that some be visible.


----------



## Holdfast

Errowen said:


> Pls consider me as an earnest 58 yr old, trying to get fashion in order. The Kali, pkincy and holdfast photos in this thread show great jackets and suits that I would love to add my closet. But the jacket sleeves look short to my eye; they show more cuff than seems visually correct.


It comes down to personal preference I think. You mention my own suits/odd jackets - actually I have quite a range of sleeve lengths on my stuff from as little as 1/8" to as much as 2/3". My personal ideal is probably around 1/4" but unless all your shirts are by a single maker, it's impossible to achieve this on all your jackets.

Also, don't forget perspective is also skewed by the camera position and even more, by the different poses which can reveal more cuff. If I stood up perfectly straight, the cuff I show is a lot less than the more fun angles I tend to take the photos at.

Anyway, some recent outfits -

From the weekend:
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov20001ai2.jpg

Brioni worsted flannel trousers
GAP shirt
M&S jacket
Tramezza Filosofo monks in variegated dark brown
River Island belt
HOT Always, Bond No9

Today at work:
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov20006dc2.jpg

Ede suit
Stefano Ricci tie
Zegna shirt, gold/onyx links
Zegna belt
Ede square
C&J Cliffords
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

Tonight, going out to dinner:
https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov20007nd0.jpg

Experimenting with a different look here. A bit "fashion" perhaps, but I got some compliments on it tonight, so I think it worked...

Versace dark, dark purple velvet jacket
Zegna shirt, diamond cufflinks (Dubai copy of a Chopard design)
RLPL black tie, loosely tied under top button undone shirt.
Tie Rack white silk pocket square
Levi 501s
YSL dark brown boots, River Island belt
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## DocHolliday

Oxxford navy blazer, with matte gold buttons
Fair Isle sweater in gray, from Banana Republic
White shirt with fine bright blue stripes, from Gap (bought super slim and cheap for wearing under sweaters)
Navy knit tie from Polo
Random brown belt
Tan narrow-wale cords, to tie in with vertical element in shirt (Gap? J. Crew? Not sure about this pair)
Navy socks from Pantherella
R.M. Williams Chelseas
Brigg umbrella


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys shearling
NM scarf
Masterpiece sweater
NM gloves
BS jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
LM boots


----------



## Brideshead

On the subject of cuff, I think your views to some extent reflect the period in which you grew up - in a clothing sense. For me the early 80s (when I was in my mid 20s) was very influential and the look proposed by Armani and others required a slightly longer jacket sleeve that almost obscured the cuff. I had always thought showing more than a hint of cuff was a bit 'extravagant' somehow. AAAC has helped me look at things a bit differently, but I do struggle with more than about 1/4 inch of cuff.

For me it's the last suit I bought before joining AAAC
Ben Sherman nearly black fine herringbone SB 2B with centre vent (bit Mod style, I suppose)
Jasper Conran white cotton twill shirt with cutaway collar
Dolce & Gabbana black chunky woven tie (90% silk/10% acrylic) with small embossed black diamonds with silver points
Lehner crisp white polished cotton square in 'TV fold'
Ozwald Boateng black and stainless steel cuff links
Gant black leather belt
Viyella black wool ribbed sock
Jeffery-West black blucher ankle boot
Armani navy cotton umbrella with black handle

Hermes Equipage edt


----------



## Holdfast

^ Very clean sounding look!

https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov21001nm4.jpghttps://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov21002cr5.jpg

Brioni suit
Canali shirt
Zegna tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Exeters
Eternity, CK
+ Aquascutum overcoat and Ede silk scarf


----------



## Errowen

Brideshead said:


> On the subject of cuff, I think your views to some extent reflect the period in which you grew up - in a clothing sense.


:icon_pale: Aaack! Another reminder of aging - second this week. I received my first ever "Seniors" discount yesterday, paying for a car wash. Cashier announced it nice and loud for the benefit of the whole checkout line-up.

The photos and comments in this thread are extremely useful -- some great looks, well worked-out.


----------



## Brideshead

Thanks Holdfast

It is quite a good look despite the inexpensive main item! Here is a pic of said suit at the August wedding I have referred to before. This time with Gucci tie and pale blue/pink weave Jasper C shirt. Also note homemade boutonniere. Mrs BH has approved the use of the pic on these boards but has asked me to make it clear that her lip gloss was not as bright as it appears in the photo!

We were of course both a little drunk......


----------



## Brideshead

Errowen said:


> :icon_pale: Aaack! Another reminder of aging - second this week. I received my first ever "Seniors" discount yesterday, paying for a car wash. Cashier announced it nice and loud for the benefit of the whole checkout line-up.
> 
> The photos and comments in this thread are extremely useful -- some great looks, well worked-out.


I should have said 'one' and not 'you' - apols. As you can see I am not far behind......


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast - I like your 'fashion' look above. I must admit even at my age I am partial to that louche Italian look. Tie undone? Do you prefer that to no tie, for example?


----------



## pengjr




----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
Hermes polo
NM pant
NM belt
NM scarf
NM gloves
Pantherella socks
NM monk-straps


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> Holdfast - I like your 'fashion' look above. I must admit even at my age I am partial to that louche Italian look. Tie undone? Do you prefer that to no tie, for example?


Generally, I prefer either tie properly done up or no tie, but it seemed right for that particular evening. Since I wore it, I've asked the guys over at Style Forum's streetwear forum for a bit of advice on this sort of look, because it's not something I'm particularly at home with. They've given me lots of tips on how to do it better in future!

That's a good photo - and I think the boutonniere sets your look off nicely. You both have the _ever_-so-slightly glazed expressions of people having a very good time. 

Coincidentally, I happen to be wearing a Gucci tie mysefl today:

https://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov22tc7.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, Harrods purple cufflinks
Gucci tie, Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Wells
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Albert

- Forest green cord trousers
- Medium grey Valentino lambswool sweater
- Blue/white fine stripe TM Lewin shirt, blue/red silk cufflinks
- Antique chestnut semi-brogues from my German shoemaker
- RAF mechanical officer's chronograph
- Brown tweed jacket with forest green and burgundy overcheck
- Blue/white Hermés pocket square, "Brides de Gala"
- Joop half-frame glasses
- Douro from Penhaligons
- Brown scarf
- Papworth top-frame briefcase, London tan


----------



## pengjr

*What I'm wearing the day before Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Acct2000

Nice. Is the tie a solid?


----------



## jml90

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice. Is the tie a solid?


No it's got dots on it.


----------



## gnatty8

sorry,

vintage jeans,

armani collezioni black t-shirt

john varvatos deerskin loafers

it was a quiet night..


----------



## gnatty8

sorry....

vintage levis 501

armani collezioni black t-shirt

john varvatos deerskin loafers

it was an off-night..


----------



## Mr. Golem

pengjr, from what you've said you expressed that your suits aren't that expensive or top of the line, correct me if I am wrong sir. With that said, you look elegant(expensive too, in a good way) and most importantly very dandy. I salute you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schneiders overcoat
JS suit
Lorenzini shirt
T&A tie
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Albert

- Brown tweed suit
- Budd Paisley tie
- Light blue Hermés pocket square
- Light blue MTM shirt, cutaway collar, gold cufflinks with brown stone
- Longines Flagship Heritage
- Antique chestnut C&J handgrade oxfords
- Navy blue merino wool socks
- Horn-rimmed Liberty frame glasses (Boss)
- Ferragamo suede belt
- Blenheim Bouquet, Penhaligon's


----------



## Brideshead

Working at home today:

Mulberry bottle green needlecord shirt with cutaway collar (undone)
M&S mens autograph coffee colour cotton jeans
RL Chaps brown leather belt
CK Argyle sock in beige/burgundy/dark brown/cream
Church's Glen brown leather ankle boots

When I go out later:
Barbour Liddesdale brown quilted jacket
DAKS lambswool house check scarf 
Dents dark tan soft leather gloves with warm wool (70%) and cotton (30%) lining

Sandringham cologne - Crown Perfumery


----------



## kshah

Pal Zileri Navy 3BTN Suit with Gold Window Pane
Charles Tyrwhitt Robin Blue Stripe with Double Cuff
Pink Zegna tie with lavendar flowers
Mont Blanc Cuff links
Coach light brown oxfords
Valentino Small Checkered Pocket Square
Bond No. 9 Nuits de Noho


----------



## Connemara

Happy Thanksgiving, all!

---Polo RL lambswool sweater, mint with embroidered mallards
---Oxxford brown/cream houndstooth (sort of...it's an odd pattern) cashmere & wool trousers, flat-front and cuffed
---Brooks Bros. light blue OCBD
---Wool argyle socks, green & burnt umber
---Alden 986's, burgundy
---Slight hangover.


----------



## RealShakaZulu

Connemara said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, all!
> 
> ---Polo RL lambswool sweater, mint with embroidered mallards
> ---Oxxford brown/cream houndstooth (sort of...it's an odd pattern) cashmere & wool trousers, flat-front and cuffed
> ---Brooks Bros. light blue OCBD
> ---Wool argyle socks, green & burnt umber
> ---Alden 986's, burgundy
> ---Slight hangover.


First off, I am a new member to the site and look forward to many a lively sartorial discussion. I thought I was a member of a dying breed of cuffed trouser, suspended, cuff linked, fedora wearing men but no more.

Second, my comments will not be criticisms as the photos prove that you are all sharp dressers ;-) ... I will simply note things that I would do to make the outfits even better.

With that said, I love the sweater it is a TRUE classic. The only change I would make is the shirt. I tend to have an inordinate number of blue shirts, probably from years spent as a preppy Northeast native. I am consciously trying to de-blue by not buying another one for at least one year. But I digress again... I would like to have seen a pink cross pattern shirt like . I think it would really make the sweater pop and make a nice tonal transition with the trousers and cordovan shoes.

Just My 2 Cents,

RSZ


----------



## Connemara

RealShakaZulu said:


> First off, I am a new member to the site and look forward to many a lively sartorial discussion. I thought I was a member of a dying breed of cuffed trouser, suspended, cuff linked, fedora wearing men but no more.
> 
> Second, my comments will not be criticisms as the photos prove that you are all sharp dressers ;-) ... I will simply note things that I would do to make the outfits even better.
> 
> With that said, I love the sweater it is a TRUE classic. The only change I would make is the shirt. I tend to have an inordinate number of blue shirts, probably from years spent as a preppy Northeast native. I am consciously trying to de-blue by not buying another one for at least one year. But I digress again... I would like to have seen a pink cross pattern shirt like . I think it would really make the sweater pop and make a nice tonal transition with the trousers and cordovan shoes.
> 
> Just My 2 Cents,
> 
> RSZ


RSZ,

I appreciate the comments! I planned on wearing a cream OCBD...I don't think the pink shirt is a good choice, not with the plethora of patterns (I put on a Harris Tweed multi-colored houndstooth jacket as well).


----------



## Holdfast

Connemara - is it duck season already?  Wicked sweater.

On call for work for the next 7 nights and had to go in briefly:

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov23002nx8.jpg

Zara shirt
M&S merino v-neck
PS overcoat
M&S brown with faint check trousers
Oliver Sweeney loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
JM sweater
Cavalli jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## Albert

- Navy blue chinos
- French blue herringbone MTM shirt, cutaway collar, navy-blue silk cufflinks
- Silk tie with my regimental colours (below)
- Brown tweed sport coat with burgundy/green overcheck
- Light blue Hermés pocket square
- Longines Flagship Heritage 
- C&J penny loafers, tan; matching AE belt
- Joop rectangular half-frame glasses
- Endymion, Penhaligon's
- Navy blue covert coat, Hermés pocket square (turquoise, lilac water lilies)


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*

Albert-
I like your dress attire. I would suggest that you try your tassel loafers in lieu of your penny loafers


----------



## Albert

mcarthur said:


> Albert-
> I like your dress attire. I would suggest that you try your tassel loafers in lieu of your penny loafers


Thank you! I suppose you are referring to my imaginary tassel loafers? ;-)

Just kidding. I have been contemplating a purchase for quite some time, but never managed to get hold of some in the C&J factory shop. Maybe I will chip in full retail at some time.

I have, by the way, just managed to make some pictures (pure narcism):

https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=albert0202ms0.jpg

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
A.


----------



## Holdfast

Always an relaxed elegant look from you Albert - nicely done.

By contrast, here's me feeling under the weather, working tonight and feeling ever so slightly disgruntled at some of the useless calls I've had to deal with already:

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov24001rb3.jpg

Loro Piana Barrage coat
M&S black v-neck jumper; quite old now and has a hole or two.
Gap white T-shirt
Gieves & Hawkes chocolate brown cords, River Island belt.
John Lobb black suede Aersons and black socks.


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*



Albert said:


> Thank you! I suppose you are referring to my imaginary tassel loafers? ;-)
> 
> Just kidding. I have been contemplating a purchase for quite some time, but never managed to get hold of some in the C&J factory shop. Maybe I will chip in full retail at some time.
> 
> I have, by the way, just managed to make some pictures (pure narcism):
> 
> https://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=albert0202ms0.jpg
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> A.


Albert-
Looks good! Thank you for the pictures


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BG sweater
Prada jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Newton

I think they call you in for the purpose of being bathed in your sartorial style Holdfast!!

Start dressing like a chav and reclaim your evenings!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
KS belt
BR scarf
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Hilditch & Key fc shirt
Hermes tie
vintage enamel double-sided cufflinks
Roda cotton pocket square
RL faux 'gator belt
Pantherella socks
Grenson Oundles, cognac


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*



AlanC said:


> Oxxford suit
> Hilditch & Key fc shirt
> Hermes tie
> vintage enamel double-sided cufflinks
> Roda cotton pocket square
> RL faux 'gator belt
> Pantherella socks
> Grenson Oundles, cognac


AlanC-
Well done!


----------



## Holdfast

Newton said:


> I think they call you in for the purpose of being bathed in your sartorial style Holdfast!!
> 
> Start dressing like a chav and reclaim your evenings!


Hmm, not quite there tonight...

https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov26002oa3.jpghttps://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov26003yu9.jpg

River Island T-Shirt, M&S black v-neck
Levi 501s, River Island belt
M&S black belted overcoat, Ferragamo cashmere/silk scarf
YSL boots


----------



## anglophile

Out with the dogs all afternoon.










AE Wilbert in Caramel
8 Wale cords
PING Cotton sportshirt
Aussie Outback Waxed jacket
Barbour Tarras bag
Harris tweed cap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton jacket
AV polo
Armani pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
NM loafers


----------



## AlanC

anglophile said:


> Out with the dogs all afternoon.
> 
> AE Wilbert in Caramel
> 8 Wale cords
> PING Cotton sportshirt
> Aussie Outback Waxed jacket
> Barbour Tarras bag
> Harris tweed cap


:thumbs-up:


----------



## Brideshead

anglophile said:


> Out with the dogs all afternoon.
> 
> AE Wilbert in Caramel
> 8 Wale cords
> PING Cotton sportshirt
> Aussie Outback Waxed jacket
> Barbour Tarras bag
> Harris tweed cap


Great look, anglophile. Its a pity your average Englishman doesn't look like that when walking his dogs......


----------



## dprof

anglophile - great dogs!
I know were all into clothes here, but the dogs win in this photo:icon_smile:


----------



## pengjr

*Look what I had on today! (pix)*










I'll show you mine, if you show more yours.


----------



## Briguy

Nice look. Love the tie...


----------



## Holdfast

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov27vd4.jpg

Brioni shirt
Brioni worsted flannel trousers
M&S merino v-neck
Liberty overcoat
Gap scarf
YSL boots (yeah, wearing them a fair bit recently; been in a boot sort of mood).


----------



## AlanC

^ Cool scarf. Good use of a 'common' piece, which really helps make the ensemble.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks Alan - well, I can't afford high-end everything and I'm not ashamed of the M&S, Gap, Tie Rack, etc stuff in my wardrobe. On the contrary, if I can get it to work with the other items, I figure that's a good day's dressing!


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> Thanks Alan - well, I can't afford high-end everything and I'm not ashamed of the M&S, Gap, Tie Rack, etc stuff in my wardrobe.


I hear ya, man!


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
NM sweater
Victornox jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## Albert

Yesterday:
- G&H charcoal flannel chalk stripe two-piece 3B
- Light blue TM Lewin shirt, spread collar, navy-red silk cufflinks
- Hermés navy blue silk tie with red whimsical anchors
- Black Gibbs full brogues, black Ferragamo belt
- French blue linen pocket square
- Longines Flagship Heritage, pink gold
- Signature ring with family arms (matching watch)
- Boss Liberty Frame horn-rimmed glasses
- Blenheim Bouquet, Penhaligon's
- Navy blue covert coat, Hermés Brides de Gala pocket square

Today:
- Brown tweed sports coat, burgundy-green overcheck
- Bottle green Hackett lambswool crewneck sweater
- White shirt, dark blue bengal stripes
- Light green Hermés pocket square with green-yellow whimsical leaves
- Navy blue Docker's chinos
- Oxblood AE full brogues, matching AE belt
- RAF mechanical officer's chronograph
- Prada black Liberty Frame glasses
- Endymion, Penhaligon's


----------



## Brideshead

My oldest suit - DAKS charcoal pinstripe (autumn/winter 01/02) 2B SB side vents (one of the last DAKS Jermyn Street - Made in Gt Britain ones I think)
Dior off-white spread collar shirt with small dark and light pink squares
Liberty pink woven silk tie with small embossed pink and black dots
Lehner for Geo Trumpers off white silk square with pink, grey and blue paisley 
Gant black leather belt with leather covered buckle
Wolsey grey wollen knee length sock
Jeffery-West black square toed ankle boot

Waxed cotton fly front raincoat in airforce blue with some red stitching from (the now defunct?) Jones of Floral Street
Dents black leather gloves with red silk lining
Armani navy cotton brolly (on back seat of car as sun has now come out!)

Vetiver Guerlain


----------



## sustento

Whatever falls out of my drawer first and a funky new scarf I have bought recently...! :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

https://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov28003ng2.jpg

RL Polo jacket
Zegna shirt
M&S v-neck
M&S cords
Ferragamo suede loafers
+ M&S black overcoat
+ Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## pengjr




----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Pengjr-
Great picture


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Zegna polo
NM pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Gravati balmorals


----------



## guitone

Here I am ready to leave..

Brown flannel pants, chili AE Bradely shoes with a chili LE belt. Goldish shirt with some pattern, like spots, very nice, blue and gold/tan tie, gold/brown burberry sportcoat. It took longer than usual (I usually get this together in a few minutes) but the tie selection with the jacket was tough, my yellow paisley, my first choice worked well with the shirt as it has a bit of gold but it was way to light and bright for the muted tones of the jacket. I truly love the fall in the NE, it is my favorite time for dress. Not to forget the pantherella socks, brown patterned with a fleck that matches the chili shoes...too cool. I am going to add some pics, the tie got redone, the best I could do alone..


----------



## Holdfast

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov29vv1.jpg

Hackett jacket
RLPL button-down
Topman tweed waistcoat
M&S trousers
Ferragamo suede loafers
M&S (I think) scarf


----------



## pengjr




----------



## bwep

I am officially off-call and can stay away from my scrubs for a little while. It has been so busy that I have been going to the hospital 5 nights in a row in the early morning/middle of the night to operate and have thus been sartorially challenged.

Today:

Oxxford MTM navy blazer with patch pockets x 3
Chris Despos bespoke flanel odd trousers in charcoal gray
NM brand ivory cashmere/silk turtle neck
soft collections brown leather belt
Mantellassi whole cut loafers in lighter brown with beautiful antique patina
Marcoliani merino plum w/ pink dot socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage overcoat
NM polo
LP jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## anglophile

TM. Lewin Blue Herringbone suit
Lewin Luxury clue check shirt
Burnt orange tie
AE Hancocks in brown
Grey chalkstripe overcoat
Black bowler hat
Rolled umbrella


----------



## pengjr

anglophile - great shirt and tie combination.


----------



## anglophile

pengjr said:


> anglophile - great shirt and tie combination.


Thanks. Its my favorite tie. Bought it for $10 at an end of season earlier this year.


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*



anglophile said:


> TM. Lewin Blue Herringbone suit
> Lewin Luxury clue check shirt
> Burnt orange tie
> AE Hancocks in brown
> Grey chalkstripe overcoat
> Black bowler hat
> Rolled umbrella


Anglophile-
How often do you wear your black bowler fedora?


----------



## anglophile

mcarthur said:


> Anglophile-
> How often do you wear your black bowler fedora?


I will often wear it when the occasion suits it. Usually in the fall or winter, when its cold and rainy. My weekend headwear is normally one of my tweed flat caps, but if I wear one of these to the office I end end up with horrible hat head. The bowler is perfect as its hard form stays well clear of my hair and produces minimal hat-head.

Naturally, the bowler works best with a dark suit, white shirt and a bold tie. I never wear it with an odd jacket or without a tie. Add a rolled umbrella for the full John Steed image.


----------



## guitone

The whole outfit is very nice....orange, wow, great, loud but not loud, goes perfect with the suit and shirt....very nice.



anglophile said:


> TM. Lewin Blue Herringbone suit
> Lewin Luxury clue check shirt
> Burnt orange tie
> AE Hancocks in brown
> Grey chalkstripe overcoat
> Black bowler hat
> Rolled umbrella


----------



## AlanC

And great knot, anglophile (and we'll let the lack of pocket square slide...this time).


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS jacket
Barneys sweater
PDC corduroys
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## pengjr




----------



## anglophile

Quick month end tidy-up at the office, then Christmas shopping....



























Forsyth of Canada OCBD
Cordings mustard yellow wool tie with pheasant's in flight pattern
Hugo Boss green unlined wool sportcoat with patch pockets
Tan Dockers 8 wale cords
AE Wilbert in caramel


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



anglophile said:


> Quick month end tidy-up at the office, then Christmas shopping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forsyth of Canada OCBD
> Cordings mustard yellow wool tie with pheasant's in flight pattern
> Hugo Boss green unlined wool sportcoat with patch pockets
> Tan Dockers 8 wale cords
> AE Wilbert in caramel


Anglophile-
What happen to your fedora?


----------



## anglophile

mcarthur said:


> Anglophile-
> What happen to your fedora?


More of a tweed cap day today.


----------



## jml90

Two weeks ago at school semi formal (Holdfast shout out pose)
Jos A Banks 3pc suit Navy Check
Soft white My Suit Shop shirt with cutaway collar
BCBG Iridescent Paisley tie
Pink Pocket Square 
Pink BB socks
AE Byrons Chili


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford sportscoat
Barneys sweater
nsf corduroys
NM belt
Zegna socks
FW boots


----------



## Holdfast

jml90 said:


> Two weeks ago at school semi formal (Holdfast shout out pose)


Good man!:icon_smile_big:

One hell of a boutonniere you got going there too. 

Tonight, I crashed an old workplace's Xmas party:

https://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec02ad9.jpg

Brioni blazer, Tie Rack p/square
Versace velvet trousers, Lanvin belt
Hugo Boss (very) slim fit shirt
Ferragamo Tramezza burgundy Daniely
HOT Always, Bond No.9

Had a fun time, and everyone made a good sartorial effort I thought.


----------



## pkincy

Interesting combo. I am used to seeing the velvet dinner/smoking jacket over worsted or flannel trousers. It is a bit surprising the other way around.

Go for it.

Perry


----------



## Holdfast

Perry - that's exactly why I did it; glad someone picked up on it so quickly!

The blazer's cashmere rather than flannel, but the effect of inverting the usual wintery/christmassy velvet jacket/wool trousers appealed to me tonight. Besides, I wore my velvet jacket a couple of weeks ago, so didn't want to repeat so soon.

The outfit got a fair few comments - the trouser's had their usual eye (and hand!) catching effect but I also had positive feedback on the pocket square and the shirt. Then again, everyone was somewhat tipsy (yours truly was designated driver), so I guess the comments should be taken with a pinch of salt.

Actually, as I said, I was quite impressed with the sartorial effort all round. Most of the guys wore nice jackets, one or two wore good suits, a couple of pocket squares were in evidence as was a nice bow-tie! And the girls all scrubbed up very nicely too, I'm happiest to say.


----------



## Concordia

Still debating tomorrow. Late afternoon Xmas party (ours), and it's either a blazer (DB) or a DB dark grey suit (flannel). 

In an ideal world, I'd be choosing from a SB grey flannel suit in a slightly lighter shade, or a cashmere jacket of some sort. I do have a suit of that general description, but it's not one I like to wear in my off hours. 

Next year.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Oxxford shirt
CM tie
Etro scarf
NM gloves
Ferragamo belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Albert

*Yesterday...*

https://imageshack.us

- MTM Tweed Suit
- RLPL light blue shirt with contrast collar
- Golden cufflinks with brown stone
- Hermés pocket square
- Budd tie
- C&J handgrade
- Longines Flagship Heritage
- Penhaligon's Douro
- Half a bottle of Macallan, Chablis and five pints


----------



## anglophile

Great look.

What part of London do you live in? Looks like Nottinghill to me.


----------



## whnay.

Fantastic look Albert, love that tie.


----------



## AlanC

Hickey Freeman grey flannel herringbone suit
Robert Talbott BoC tie
Brooks Bros. shirt (barrel cuffs)
Trafalgar braces
vintage linen pocket square
grey ribbed wool socks
Brooks Bros. Peal black wingtips (I suspect they're E. Green)


----------



## Soph

Sunday and me being a 'ham' Cheers!







[








LB Sartoriale by Att Cashmere (Carlo B.)
Dark Brown. Light Brown. Black Check Pattern
Tailored up by Despos
Dark Green Smedley Turtleneck
Borrelli tan cotton moleskin with Button fly
Zegna C. Brown Ankle Boots with Belt


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan.


----------



## Albert

*Today:*

https://imageshack.us

- Boden velvet blazer
- Denim trousers (jeans)
- White TMLewin shirt, white pocket square, silk cufflinks
- Light blue lambswool sweater
- London tan C&J Chelsea boots, AE belt
- RAF mechanical chronograph
- Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet
- White silk scarf
- Hangover


----------



## Albert

anglophile said:


> Great look.
> 
> What part of London do you live in? Looks like Nottinghill to me.


Thank you! Very anglophile look indeed, as I hope. ;-)

My flat is in Princes Square, that's exactly on the border of Bayswater and Notting Hill.


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*



AlanC said:


> Hickey Freeman grey flannel herringbone suit
> Robert Talbott BoC tie
> Brooks Bros. shirt (barrel cuffs)
> Trafalgar braces
> vintage linen pocket square
> grey ribbed wool socks
> Brooks Bros. Peal black wingtips (I suspect they're E. Green)


AlanC-
Well done


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*



Albert said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> - MTM Tweed Suit
> - RLPL light blue shirt with contrast collar
> - Golden cufflinks with brown stone
> - Hermés pocket square
> - Budd tie
> - C&J handgrade
> - Longines Flagship Heritage
> - Penhaligon's Douro
> - Half a bottle of Macallan, Chablis and five pints


Albert-
You are looking good!


----------



## Soph

]PM[]















PM
Dark Brown Velvet Sportcoat 2 button hacking pockets
Tan JSmedley Turtleneck
AG Jeans (de) flared to 15.5 inch
Vass U Last Shell Cordavan


----------



## AlanC

Albert said:


> - MTM Tweed Suit
> - RLPL light blue shirt with contrast collar
> - Golden cufflinks with brown stone
> - Hermés pocket square
> - Budd tie
> - C&J handgrade
> - Longines Flagship Heritage
> - Penhaligon's Douro
> - Half a bottle of Macallan, Chablis and five pints




Albert, everytime I see one of your ensembles I think, 'I wish I looked that good.' First rate!

(I'd love to see a close up of the cufflinks.)


----------



## Soph

Albert's an Engish pimp. Good Show. 
Kick'in the brown in the city. Almost like a classic hollywood vibe. Very cool.


----------



## anglophile

Albert said:


> Thank you! Very anglophile look indeed, as I hope. ;-)
> 
> My flat is in Princes Square, that's exactly on the border of Bayswater and Notting Hill.


In may I stayed at the Pembridge Hotel in Princes Sq.

The hotel is cheap, not much to speak of, but the area is just beautiful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP polo overcoat
RLPL hoodie
Versace jeans
Zegna belt
MJ scarf
NM gloves
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Clovis

anglophile said:


> Quick month end tidy-up at the office, then Christmas shopping....


I love the way the pheasants alternating flight pattern works on that tie


----------



## pengjr




----------



## Soph

*What I Wore Today/What I Will Wear Tomorrow*

Borrelli 3 Button Gray with Blue Pinstripe
Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt
Attolini Navy 7 fold
Borrelli Dark Brown Wingtips
Pantherella Socks
Barney's Linen Pocket Square
Rolex Sub
Overcoat:
Ceasare Attolini Navy 3 button Glove sans pocket square
Scarf Chenille Burgundy by Barneys


----------



## Holdfast

https://img274.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec04mj9.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Gieves & Hawkes tie
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Wells
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

Feels good to be back in a suit after a week of nights and then a few days off.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
Kiton shirt
Lucky jeans
TL belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec05fh1.jpg

Ede suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt, gold/black links
Random-brand tie
SF Tramezza monks
Lanvin belt, tie rack square
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## Mitchell

*Today*

Paul Stuart black w/ chalk stripe DB suit, Harvie and Hudson broad yellow, pink, white shirt, Harvie and Hudson white, stiff "Kent" collar, Paul Stuart tie, socks, and black, cap tip shoes, Thurston braces.


----------



## Sartorius Rex

The angle of pengjr's photos give me a sort of reverse vertigo!


----------



## Soph

7:30 AM
Coffee/Vitamins/SitUps
Borrelli Charcoal Flannel 3 Button with Ticket Pocket
Barba Gold Label French Cuff
Ceasare Attolini Navy/Dark Brown/Light Blue/Harvest Gold Double 4 in hand Tie And Knot
Pantherella OTcalf
CnJ Drummonds 348 Last
Overcoat: 
Zegna: Black/Charcoal Stripe
Barney's Chenille Burgundy Scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP peacoat
Zegna polo
AC pant
NM belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Had to _really_ lighten these photos up so apologies for any artefacts introduced:

https://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec06001qx6.jpghttps://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec06002ul8.jpg

Ede suit, shirt, pocket square
RLPL tie, Zegna belt, grey cufflinks
C&J Welbecks
Edition, Hugo Boss
+ PS overcoat, APC wool/silk reversible scarf


----------



## Sartorius Rex

Je suis très angalias aujourd'hui. J'habillé en chemise rosé et veston bleu-marine avec pantalon noir et cravate bleu avec pois blanc. 

Holdfast est très smart comme d'habitude!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Sartorius Rex said:


> ...avec pantalon noir


Pantalon noir! Sacré bleu!


----------



## DocHolliday

Oxxford three-button camel hair sportcoat
Tyrwhitt blue herringbone shirt
Talbott textured deep red and navy rep tie
Random brown belt
Bean dark brown whipcords
Paul Smith horizontally striped socks of many colors
RM Williams Chelseas in dark brown


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
Brion polo
Diesel jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## Albert

Day before yesterday:
- navy blue MTM suit, french blue linen pocket square
- french blue shirt with vintage stripes (don't know hot to describe that), cutaway collar
- heavy silk orange-burgundy Hermés tie
- black C&J full brogues, black Ferragamo belt
- gold cufflinks, Longines Flagship Heritage
- Blenheim Bouquet
- Liberty Frame horn-rimmed glasses
- EDIT: navy blue covert coat

Yesterday:
- RL OCBD, french blue
- navy blue V-neck cashmere sweater
- Gant chinos, medium brown
- tan C&J penny loafers, tan AE belt
- navy blue pinstriped velvet blazer, white cotton pocket square
- maroon cashmere scarf
- RAF chronograph
- Endymion

Today:
- Gieves & Hawkes charcoal suit, 3B SB, worsted wool
- white herringbone MTM shirt, cutaway collar
- white Hermés signature pocket square
- H&H silver Spitfire / red-white-blue enamel cufflinks
- Light blue silk Hermés tie with whimsical equestrians
- black oxfords from my German shoemaker
- Longines Flagship Heritage
- Douro
- black Prada glasses, Liberty Frame
- EDIT: black cashmere overcoat, Pickett silk lined officer's gloves (dark brown)


----------



## Brideshead

One of my least expensive but still a favourite:
Ben Sherman nearly black fine herringbone suit - 2B, SB centre vent
Armani Collezioni greige finely ribbed shirt and textured silk tie in chocolate, dark grey and white squiggly stripe design
Tie Rack white silk square, Emporio Armani watch
Gant black belt
Armani dark grey cotton sock
Patrick Cox black monkstraps

Jones rubberised cotton raincoat in airforce blue/grey
Dents gloves

Carven Homme


----------



## Holdfast

https://img453.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec07bp6.jpg

Austin Reed worsted flannel suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes tie, Tie Rack square
C&J Cliffords
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ Liberty brown overcoat and multicoloured (inc a bit of burnt orange) M&S scarf


----------



## upr_crust

*Escaping from the Trad Forum, I am posting here . . .*

For a while now, I've felt that, though my tastes are relatively conservative, that I am not quite "trad" enough for the Trad forum (I believe in darted suits and Italian shoes), and I am dressed today in anticipation of a festive evening event (the lighting of the Christmas Tree in the Medieval Court of the Metropolitan Museum), I thought that I would "jump ship", and post in the main Fashion Forum.

Today's attire:

Dark brownish-grey (greyish-brown? the jury is still out on the colour) 3-piece 3-button side-vented mini-herringbone suit (BB)

Blue multi-stripe end-on-end shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB, MTM, several years ago)

Solid scarlet silk ottoman tie (BB - we note a theme here)

14K gold and lapis lazuli cabochon cufflinks

Burgundy leather belt (J & M)

Charcoal OTC graph-patterned socks (BB)

Dark reddish-brown moc-toe bluchers (J & M - Italian-made)

Watch chain (a family heirloom of sorts - value more sentimental than intrinsic) with modern pocket watch (counterweight - a compass)

Red silk pocket square, patterned with small white polka dots

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Double-breasted camel's hair overcoat (BB)

Grey fedora

Solid scarlet oversized cashmere scarf (Barney's Warehouse - a steal at $24!)

Hope that you enjoy . . . .


----------



## AlanC

The weather outside is frightful (well, it's genuinely cold anyway); vintage camelhair polo coat with Drake's scarf from Ben Silver and Brooks Peal underarm folio:










Brooks GF 3/2 sack with Robert Talbott mini-houndstooth tie and Brooks Bros shirt:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel coat
Kiton sweater
Theory pant
TB belt
BR scarf
NM gloves
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## kshah

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli 3 Button Gray with Blue Pinstripe
> Luciano Barbera Dress Shirt
> Attolini Navy 7 fold
> Borrelli Dark Brown Wingtips
> Pantherella Socks
> Barney's Linen Pocket Square
> Rolex Sub
> Overcoat:
> Ceasare Attolini Navy 3 button Glove sans pocket square
> Scarf Chenille Burgundy by Barneys


Impeccable in my book. Well done!


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> The weather outside is frightful...


... did you start a delightful fire when you got home? :icon_smile_big:

https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec08002wy2.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Attolini tie
River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Exeters
Eternity, CK
+ Aquascutum navy wool/angora overcoat and Lester Bowden navy/green wool/cashmere scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Brioni sweater
RLPL pant
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## bwep

Canali black cashmere odd jacket 1/4 lined with patch pockets x 3
Alexander Julian estate argyle V-neck(brown/teal/cranberry on black backround)
white crew neck t-shirt
lucky jeans
soft collections belt with black/brown combo
marcoliani merino socks in gray with lavender polka dots
ferragamo tramezza suede monks in chocolate brown


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Gucci shirt
Bernini belt
Gucci scarf
CH socks
JL balmorals


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart suit
Truzzi shirt
Paul Stuart tie
Dunhill linen square
Trafalgar woven braces
grey wool ribbed socks
C&J/Tom James black half-brogues


----------



## Connemara

Too good, Alan. I love it.


----------



## Soph

Best look I've see by you Alan, well done.
Paul Stuart does a nice cut/shoulders. I might venture for a more navyish/lighter navy tie tie. But well done and a pocket square with redish fringe. But the tie seems rich, I find myself admiring the grenadine fabric moreso than the color of the tie; very nicely understated and refined. Classic grey with dark navy/black tie. Very classic bondish.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart suit
> Truzzi shirt
> Paul Stuart tie
> Dunhill linen square
> Trafalgar woven braces
> grey wool ribbed socks
> C&J/Tom James black half-brogues


AlanC-
The outfit looks good on you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM sweater
RLPL pant
NM belt
NM socks
NM loafers


----------



## bwep

Samuelsohn brown plaid odd jacket
Zimmereli merino blue turtleneck
Samuelsohn banker's gray odd trousers
Pantherella brown merino socks with design
C&J pebble grain brown Norwegian split toe bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec11001ka7.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Tramezza Filosofo
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ brown Liberty overcoat, M&S multicoloured scarf


----------



## Sartorius Rex

Colour my friends! We need colour!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Holdfast said:


> https://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec11001ka7.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Zegna shirt
> Hermes tie
> Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
> Tramezza Filosofo
> Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
> + brown Liberty overcoat, M&S multicoloured scarf


Holdfast-
Your outfit looks good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino jacket
NM sweater
Earl jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots


----------



## bwep

NM navy cashmere V-neck
white crew neck T-shirt Bannana Republic
Chris Despos bespoke gray calvary twill odd trousers
Brown Soft collections Bill Lanvin belt
brown multicolored ovadafut socks
Gravatti tobacco suede norwegian split toe bluchers
White lab coat...


----------



## Haystack

Facconable brown bluchers
Kuhlman shirt and pants
sweater vest from Dillards
Michelangelo jacket from STP

https://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00713qu6.jpg


----------



## Acct2000

Holdfast and especially Alan have done really well here!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton pant
NM sweater
NM belt
Zegna socks
Mui Mui loafers


----------



## Clovis

*Tomorrow will be better*

Cheap cotton trousers from Sierra Trading Post purchased for about $5.00 and cut like they were made for The Gap.
Poorly fitting cotton polyester blend shirt from the bargain bin at JC Penny. The sleeves are too long, collar is funky and its cut like a paper shopping bag.
Possible leather belt showing grey cardboard like material through the many cracks in the surface.
Cheap socks and underwear from Wal-Mart, some serious elastic problems going on here.
Corrected-grain leather Johnson and Murphy shoes resoled halfway with the glued joins coming apart.

I am having a sartorial bummer today.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec13ke0.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Asquith & Fox tie (random dept store brand I think)
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
Lobb Brampton
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## SGladwell

-Luciano Barbera (Saint Andrews made, I think) sportcoat with and orange, blue, and British Racing Green pattern on a camel ground, 3-roll-2, double, vented, Carlo Barbera S100's fabric.
-Sisley sky blue OCBD under an orange Loro Piana cashmere crewneck.
-Paraboot brown belt
-Zanella Platinum flat front heathered olive flannel pants
-C. Harris caramel wingtip bals
-Knize Ten


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage CPS overcoat
NM sweater
Moschino jeans
TL belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Brideshead

*Never mind*



Clovis said:


> Cheap cotton trousers from Sierra Trading Post purchased for about $5.00 and cut like they were made for The Gap.
> Poorly fitting cotton polyester blend shirt from the bargain bin at JC Penny. The sleeves are too long, collar is funky and its cut like a paper shopping bag.
> Possible leather belt showing grey cardboard like material through the many cracks in the surface.
> Cheap socks and underwear from Wal-Mart, some serious elastic problems going on here.
> Corrected-grain leather Johnson and Murphy shoes resoled halfway with the glued joins coming apart.
> 
> I am having a sartorial bummer today.


As Jeeves would say 'Joy cometh in the Morning'!


----------



## bwep

Enrico Isaia rust/green/brown/gold check odd jacket
Hamilton bespoke blue end on end spread collar shirt
RT estate gold brown paisley with labrador head tie
Borrelli maroon silk pocket square
Samuelsohn charcoal gray odd trousers
Marcoliani brown merino socks
C&J brown monks with plain toe


----------



## Holdfast

bwep said:


> Enrico Isaia rust/green/brown/gold check odd jacket


That sounds very pleasant.

https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec14cp5.jpg
Austin Reed suit
RLPL shirt
M&S tie, Tie Rack square, grey/silver links
Tramezza Filosofo
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
+ M&S black belted overcoat and grey plaid APC scarf


----------



## bwep

Holdfast

Thanks. The green and the gold are extremely subtle and really are discreet single thread lines (green horizontal and gold vertical).


----------



## Connemara

Got home from college at 6, changed, at Dad's office Christmas party by 7!

Harris Tweed sportcoat, light gray with blue, red and oatmeal stripes
Zanella charcoal flannels, double pleats & cuffs
Zegna blue w/white windowpane dress shirt, barrel cuffs
Vintage Liberty of London tie, small green and blue dots on a burgundy background with a smattering of gold throughout
Joseph Abboud silk pocket square, tan paisley with red
Polo RL red cashmere socks
AE Chester bals

As usual, my photo skills are subpar. Excuse the blurriness.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
RLPL sweater
Ferre jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
PB boots


----------



## bwep

Alexander Julian Estate teal/brown herringbone button collar sweater
Bespoke Thomas Mason Blue/brown striped shirt
Lucky Jeans
Bill Lanvin soft collections leather belt
Marcoliani merino socks
Lucchese reverse ostrich skin deep brown ropers


----------



## bwep

Loro Piana MTM DB blue 6x2 blazer with horn buttons
Guy Rover Spread collar French cuff purple tattersall shirt
Purple and lime green striped Tino Cosmo tie
Bade sterling silver knott links
Chris Despos bespoke charcoal gray flannels
Marcoliani merino gray purple polka dot socks
Black medallion toe Ferragamo Tramezza oxfords


----------



## AlanC

*Taking Mrs. AlanC to 'Messiah'*

Zegna Taglio Esclusivo suit
Carlo Franco shirt
Bullock & Jones by Charles Hill tie
vintage linen pocket square
vintage db silvertone cufflinks
Pantherella ribbed otc navy socks
C&J black oxfords


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
JS sweater
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## pkincy

Very nice outfit, AlanC!

Perry


----------



## bwep

Cirrius Cashmere odd jacket (rust)
NM argyle merino V neck sweater
ISDA white crew neck
Lucky Jeans
Ovadafut socks
Sutor Mantellassi loafers


----------



## Concordia

Never mind the clothes, Alan. 

You'll let us all know if Mrs. AlanC is ever single?

Hope you enjoyed the performance!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Brioni tie
Zegna belt
PS socks
JL balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

Alan - lovely photo.

kb - nice socks today!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Well done!
Braces or belt?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Holdfast said:


> ...
> kb - nice socks today!


thanks


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Meena Bazaar custom shirt w/ fc
XMI woven tie (slightly askew)
Brooks Bros. snap cufflinks
Roda cotton pocket square
RLP belt
Pantherella socks
Grenson Oundles (straight cap) in cognac

Hermes Equipage










Pic from Brooks Bros website:


----------



## Holdfast

A late upload of Friday's outfit:

https://img268.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec15fz3.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, dept. store cufflinks
Harrods tie
Zegna belt, Ede square
Loake 1880 Durham
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
+ Liberty overcoat and M&S scarf


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Well done
What are the hermes accessories?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Well done
> What are the hermes accessories?


Thanks. Merely cologne (and that from a mini!).

To answer your earlier question on the Friday ensemble, I was wearing braces (although a belt today).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Barneys sweater
Zegna pant
Martin Dingman belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## bwep

Acorn tencel-chambray shirt
Chris Despos olive calvary twill odd trousers
ovadafut socks
C&J burnt pine Norwegian split toe bluchers
white lab coat


----------



## upr_crust

*My ensemble today, minus several hats . . .*

I am the appointed "subject matter expert" on a new piece of software at the office, which makes me busier today than the Shell Answer Man, hence my comment on "several hats" (in addition to this latest travesty, I have my normal work to attend to as well).

In the face of such minor annoyances, I endeavor to dress to please myself, if nothing else.

Solid navy blue worsted D/B Polo suit (courtesy of Syms, several years ago)
Dark blue shirt with white shadow stripe, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt via Internet)
Solid dark red silk tie (BB)
Flat cushioned-shaped sterling silver cufflinks, set with a small round garnet in a 14K gold bezel
Black moc-croc Polo belt (Syms again)
Black patterned Calvin Klein OTC socks (I confess - Syms again)
Black perforated chisel-toed elastic-gored loafers (Astton, Buenos Aires)

Outerwear:
Charcoal grey herringbone wool/cashmere single-breasted overcoat
Grey Borsalino fedora
Cashmere scarf - Lindsay Tartan (red and green - so seasonal)

Trumper's Skye Eau de Toilette


----------



## Holdfast

https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec18001oc0.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Versace tie
C&J Welbecks
Tie Rack pocket square, Zegna belt
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
+ PS overcoat, Ede scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna polo
Mason's pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## yachtie

MTM Brooks Brothers grey chalkstripe *3pc.* DB suit
Matteo di Rota shirt
scarlet nagrani socks
Alden shell madallion toe bluchers
Ricci tie


----------



## Holdfast

https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec19yg7.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Epsom College tie
Loake 1880 Wells
Zegna belt
+ M&S black belted overcoat

Taking this snap revealed an absence of a pocket square and a slightly loose tie, both of which were rapidly corrected!


----------



## Brideshead

DAKS charcoal pinstripe - 2B SB side vents
Crombie pointed collar white twill shirt and 'St George' cuff-links
Tie Rack burgundy woven silk tie with criss-cross lines in pinks and reds and plain white silk square
CK matt black leather belt
Wolsey mid grey ribbed knee-length wollen sock
J-W black square toed ankle boot

Black Crombie style coat from my old-fashioned local outfitter
My dad's 1960s Tootal foulard scarf in burgundy and greens
Dent's unlined black leather gloves with button fastening

(discontinued) Monsieur Carven - decant courtesy of an American Basenoter


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Prada shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals


----------



## upr_crust

*In honour of the Xmas season . . .*

I am treating my consultant at work to lunch today, and have dressed up a bit for the occasion:

Navy multi-stripe two-button suit (BB)
Solid cornflower blue shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)
Magenta, azure and white striped tie (BB)
Sterling silver double-faced bar cufflinks, the ends of the bars (which are cleverly hinged) set with cabochon sapphires (Deakin & Francis - a special trunk show some few years ago)
Black moc-croc Polo belt (Syms - I have no shame)
Black patterned Calvin Klein OTC socks (also Syms)
Black C&J cap-toe monk straps (Barney's warehouse sale, several years ago)
White cotton handkerchief, folded into three points in the jacket breast pocket (call me old-fashioned)

Outerwear
Navy D/B wool overcoat (Ralph Lauren - the cheap variety)
Navy velour fedora
Gold and navy silk jacquard paisley scarf, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason's - a previously rich source for well-priced silk items, now unhappily as dead as the proverbial dodo)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (also unhappily no longer manufactured)


----------



## Holdfast

https://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec20xt8.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Sulka shirt
Kenneth Cole tie
Loake 1880 Exeter
Ede pocket square
Eternity, CK
+ Aquascutum navy overcoat, Lester Bowden green/navy tartan scarf


----------



## SGladwell

Travel garb. I'm flying to somewhere beachy and ~85deg F in the day so this is the warmest I'll dress until early 2007:

-Zegna Su Misura jacket, 3R2/DV, 15milmil15 fabric in a grey birdseye with compound dove grey and sky blue windowpanes
-Cifonelli spread collar linen shirt, yellow and cream plaid
-Milky blue Paper Denim Cloth LTD model bootcut jeans (I think, subject to change if they look dumb with the rest of it)
-burgundy OTC socks, whatever the Italian brand STP carries is
-Testoni rubber-soled black pebblegrain Venetian loafers (the better to remove for Leonid Brezhnev's last devotees, airport "security".)

Other stuff of note: Passport, beat up Samsonite luggage, girlfriend, diamond ring in a little blue box in a jacket pocket 

The plan is for whoever picks us up to bring something warm in the likely event that it's not 60+ when we get back as it has been this week.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec21mi7.jpg

Ede suit
Sulka shirt
Hermes tie
Tie Rack square, dept. store sky blue/silver links
Tramezza Daniely
+ Liberty brown overcoat, brown/ecru dogtooth cashmere scarf.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Holdfast said:


> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec21mi7.jpg
> 
> Ede suit
> Sulka shirt
> Hermes tie
> Tie Rack square, dept. store sky blue/silver links
> Tramezza Daniely
> + Liberty brown overcoat, brown/ecru dogtooth cashmere scarf.


Holdfast-
As usual good looking outfit. In the United States, hermes is now selling matching ties and pocket squares.


----------



## Green Lantern

The combinations I see pictured are bespoke and fitted and all on my wish list, but are quite unremarkable to the eye. For the clothes horse we know items that cost. But, is the question: How much did you spend on what you are wearing, or what names are you wearing, or is what you are wearing stunning. I would like to see/hear responses to the latter question. As for myself, today I am looking and feeling an anticlimatic Christmas spirit so I look bland but feel comforted. Cashmere/wool slacks in soft grey, plaid shirt of grey and tan with steep collar, cashmere argyle sweater of grey, navy and baby blue, split toe double threaded high vamp bluchers in tan, grey patterned cashmere socks. In some of our minds we are looking at people and saying "God, if they knew the names and prices of this outfit I have on..." For me, I simply like to hear "my, you look nice today."


----------



## upr_crust

*For myself, eclecticism rules supreme . . .*

In reaction to Green Lantern's post, I must say that I've always been shameless insofar as mixing items from various price points, or items from high-end venues with items from very low-end ones. All that I insist is that I am pleased with the end result, and that the individual items themselves are attractive and well-made (at least within the context of their price).

Today's outfit:

Black two-button bead-stripe suit (JAB, more than a decade ago, on sale)
Solid blue end-on-end double-cuffed shirt (The Shirt Store, also several years ago)
Gold/red-orange jockey stripe silk tie (BB)
Vermeil BB Golden Fleece cufflinks (nabbed at a 70% discount late one winter)
Yellow braces (BB) 
Calvin Klein black patterned OTC socks (Syms - told you I was shameless)
BB black tassel loafers (on sale)
Multi-colour silk foulard pocket square - navy, with edging patterned in red and gold (Merns - a discounter long gone from the NYC scene)

Outerwear:

D/B camel's hair overcoat (BB, bought early morning on an after-Xmas sale, for maximal discount)
Loden green fedora
Scarlet oversized cashmere scarf (Barney's warehouse sale - discounted some 80%)

Floris Elite (at 50% off - no box, just the bottle)

I hope that people are looking at me and admiring how the whole adds up to more than the sum of the parts, but I am sure that there are those who will simply speculate as to the expense of the items worn. That is something I cannot control.


----------



## bwep

Zegna Navy super 120's blazer
RT estate tatersall spread collar
RT 7 fold tie
Chris Despos gray flannels
Ovadafut brown OTC socks
C&J oxford captoes with medallion


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Carroll sweater
LP jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

Last day at work before Christmas (sorry no photo since I've now left for the break and forgot to upload the pic before leaving, will probably do so when I get back next week):

Brioni charcoal grey suit
Zegna white shirt with faint red/pink pinstripes
Ferragamo gold tie with red and yellow bubbles (sort of look like Christmas baubles)
Tie Rack gold pocket square, Lanvin burgundy belt
Tramezza burgundy monks
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ Aquascutum navy overcoat and multicoloured earthy toned M&S scarf


----------



## Soph

Mid Gray Suit 3 Button Suit, Real vent, By Borrelli
Truzi broadcloath blue Dress shirt
Attolini 7 fold Navy tie
Avon Celli Navy Half Zip
Vass U Last 3 eyelet London in Cognac 2
Suit, Dress shirt all tailored by Despos


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pant
AC polo
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Armani shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
LP scarf
PS socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Sir Royston

*What did i wear to the races??*

Easier to post a link than add images
So here we are..
Bangor on Dee Races yesterday..
https://www.fogeygentleman.co.uk/countrypage2.html


----------



## bwep

very casual:

ll bean jeans
addidas white ls waffle shirt
addidas fleece pullover
lanvin soft collections belt
marcoliani merino socks
lucchese ropers


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Harry & Sons shirt
Robert Talbott tie
Brooks Bros. vest
Drake's pocket square
black belt
Pantherella socks
C&J Handgrade for Tom James black semi-brogues


----------



## westcoaster

*I am cooking today!*

Anybody else not wearing a suit? 










Any comments on the color combination are most welcome!

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## bwep

still casual

LL Bean Jeans
Soft Collections leather belt
another Addidas LS white T shirt
Nat Nast v-neck sweater in reddish-orange
Lucchese ropers
pantherella merino wool otc socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lucky jeans
Brioni polo
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling
Kiton sweater
Versace jeans
TB belt
LP scarf
NM gloves
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni shearling
BR sweater
7 jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
BR scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
LP sweater
Diesel jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## jackmccullough

Quiet day around the office.

Black Levi's 505's
crew-neck seater
Tommy Carcetti for Mayor t-shirt
black Muck boots--low cut.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS peacoat
NM sweater
Zegna pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Barneys chelsea boots


----------



## andrei67

Cantarelli unlined 3B sportcoat with pocket square
Sulka sportshirt
Hackett trousers
Pantherella socks
Lanvin wholecuts

For the evening party would change into a bespoke dinner suit (SB 1B Peak Lapels))


----------



## Holdfast

From last week:
https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec29001ee5.jpg

From today:
https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dec29002eg6.jpg

Brioni blazer
M&S trousers
Ede shirt, grey/silver links
Hermes tie, Tie Rack square
Tramezza Filosofo
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ PS plaid overcoat, dogtooth brown/cream cashmere scarf


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Holdfast-
Well done!


----------



## english_gent

dearest holdfast , when you take a pic of you standing in front of that chair , from the thumbnail image it looks like you are wearing a frock coat heh .


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL peacoat
RLPL sweater
LP jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni tie
Brioni shirt
LPSS overcoat
Fleming belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather jacket
Brioni jeans shirt
Diesel jeans
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

english_gent said:


> dearest holdfast , when you take a pic of you standing in front of that chair , from the thumbnail image it looks like you are wearing a frock coat heh .


Ah, sadly not... though wouldn't it be fun! Sorry for the confusion, it simply happens to be the most convenient place in the room to stand as the camera sits at exactly the right height on the windowsill opposite.

https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan01002oc1.jpg

Having fun with lots of different textures today:

M&S plum chenille jacket
Pringle blue cashmere jumper
Brioni charcoal worsted flannel trousers
John Lobb black suede Aersons
Tie Rack mauve silk pocket square
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

Chenille, cashmere, flannel, suede and silk! :crazy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Prada jeans
LP polo
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan2001uu8.jpghttps://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan2002fw9.jpghttps://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan2004ba1.jpg

Ede & Ravenscroft suit
Zegna shirt, Dunhill cufflinks (exchange from a pair of Montblanc links I got for Xmas)
Frangi (random store brand I think) tie
Zegna belt, M&S socks, Tie Rack silk square
C&J Welbecks
Paul Smith (PS) overcoat, Mongolian cashmere scarf
Ede & Ravenscroft brown leather gloves (not sure of actual maker) 
HOT Always, Bond No.9


----------



## AlanC

^ Nice cufflinks, HF. I won't ask if they're double sided lest I be disappointed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> ^ Nice cufflinks, HF. I won't ask if they're double sided lest I be disappointed. :icon_smile_wink:


_Omne ignotum pro magnifico_ as Tacitus once said... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

I don't dare post this in Trad. I'd be excommunicated.

Not sure what got into me today. Polo three-piece (eBay) with twin vents. I think of it as my John Steed suit. Paisley Bill Blass tie from thrift. Socks from I dunno, square from JAB clearance (or was it Nordstrom's) and AE Fifth Aves. (eBay).

Truck by Ford - 1983 F100 with three-speed column shift. Six cylinders. A real beast. Needs a brake job.

Part of my ongoing series "Why You Should Not Be Your Own Lawyer..._or_ Photographer!"


----------



## ksinc

Nicely done, Patrick. The Fifth Avenues are fantastic!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick-
If it gives you any comfort, I like your outfit.
Change to bow tie.
Do check the tread on your tires?
Did you sprain your ankle?


----------



## Patrick06790

I confess: I cannot figure out how to tie a bow tie.

My ankle's fine. My knee hurts, though.


----------



## paper clip

I like the outfit. 

John Steed is one cool dude. That suit is reminiscent of him - you just need a bowler! 

Can one thrift a Mrs. Peel?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> _Omne ignotum pro magnifico_ as Tacitus once said... :icon_smile_wink:


Did he wear cufflinks? 

Patrick, I'm telling the Trad police.


----------



## gnatty8

Patrick06790 said:


> I don't dare post this in Trad. I'd be excommunicated.
> 
> Not sure what got into me today. Polo three-piece (eBay) with twin vents. I think of it as my John Steed suit. Paisley Bill Blass tie from thrift. Socks from I dunno, square from JAB clearance (or was it Nordstrom's) and AE Fifth Aves. (eBay).
> 
> Truck by Ford - 1983 F100 with three-speed column shift. Six cylinders. A real beast. Needs a brake job.
> 
> Part of my ongoing series "Why You Should Not Be Your Own Lawyer..._or_ Photographer!"


That is a great suit


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG suede jacket
NM sweater
TR jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan3di7.jpg

Brioni suit
RLPL shirt
Zegna tie, Lanvin belt, Ede square
Loake 1880 Exeter

Patrick: nice suit but in the first pic, it may be pulling just a touch at the top button? It might be that a small adjustment may turn a very nice suit into a great one. Still a great look.


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart sport coat
Brooks Bros. cord waistcoat
Brooks Bros. OCBD
Polo wool tie
Ferrell Reed silk pocket square
Polo belt
Barry Bricken grey trousers
BR grey socks
AE Bradleys, chili


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Armani socks
NM bluchers


----------



## BigMac

Ralph Lauren dark gray cashmere overcoat
Polo Ralph Lauren black/white dress shirt with red logo
Polo Ralph Lauren t-shirt
Donald J. Trump solid red tie
IZOD black dress pants
Tommy Hilfiger black dress socks
Giorgio V. black dress shoes


----------



## bwep

Murray Allen chocolate brown cashmere turtleneck
Chris Despos POW check odd trousers
Marcolian merino socks
chocolate brown suede Gravatti peny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



BigMac said:


> Ralph Lauren dark gray cashmere overcoat
> Polo Ralph Lauren black/white dress shirt with red logo
> Polo Ralph Lauren t-shirt
> Donald J. Trump solid red tie
> IZOD black dress pants
> Tommy Hilfiger black dress socks
> Giorgio V. black dress shoes


BigMac-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## BigMac

Thank you sir!


----------



## Holdfast

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan4001yt0.jpg

Brioni suit & tie
Zegna shirt
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, Tramezza Daniely shoes
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Aquascutum navy overcoat, APC charcoal grey/black glen plaid scarf


----------



## gandee

just finished a skate so i am wearing this now. once i get my camera back, i will post the one of my fab new years eve wear. thanks to all the great advice here it worked.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jeans jacket
Brioni polo
Mason's cotton pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan5002yb1.jpg

Ede suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt (a bit too long in the sleeve, as can be seen, unfortunately)
Allders tie
River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Durham shoes
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Liberty brown overcoat, M&S purple scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
PS tie
Zegna belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## jcriswel

*What I wore yesterday*

This is my casual Friday outfit

Oxxford sports jacket - brown window pane
Zanella pants - light olive green
Ike Behar shirt
Zegna tie
Neiman Marcus alligator shoes
Neiman Marcus alligator belt

I know that no linen shows on my sleeves. The sleeves on the shirt are a little too short and the sleeves on the jacket are a little too long. I'm working on that.


----------



## queueball

jcriswel said:


> This is my casual Friday outfit
> 
> Oxxford sports jacket - brown window pane
> Zanella pants - light olive green
> Ike Behar shirt
> Zegna tie
> Neiman Marcus alligator shoes
> Neiman Marcus alligator belt
> 
> I know that no linen shows on my sleeves. The sleeves on the shirt are a little too short and the sleeves on the jacket are a little too long. I'm working on that.


You look Fantastic! I LOVE that jacket and tie combination.


----------



## Financier

way too much break in the trousers, but the outfit looks great!


----------



## Holdfast

jcriswel said:


> Oxxford sports jacket - brown window pane


From what I can tell, the fabric looks lovely. It's difficult from the picture to tell for sure whether there's just natural drape or too much material around the chest area. It may be that a little tweak in that area could tidy things up a bit (but that may just be personal tastes re: amount of drape).

Nice outfit, BTW.

https://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan6zt5.jpg

RL Polo cashmere jacket
M&S cords
Ede shirt, Dunhill cufflinks
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack white silk square, YSL boots
Liberty overcoat, Gap scarf
HOT Always, Bond No.9


----------



## jcriswel

Financier said:


> way too much break in the trousers, but the outfit looks great!


Financier,

You're right! The break is usually just right when I pull my pants up to my natural waist line. Need to make sure I do that before my wife takes the picture. I could have also straightened the cuffs a little so that they drape on the shoes better. Will try harder next time.

jcriswel


----------



## maxnharry

Navy frescoe SB suit jacket (worn as odd jacket)
Blue and yellow stripe Jantzen shirt
J Crew flat front khakis
C&J Tobacco suede 3 eyelet boots


----------



## jcriswel

Holdfast said:


> From what I can tell, the fabric looks lovely. It's difficult from the picture to tell for sure whether there's just natural drape or too much material around the chest area. It may be that a little tweak in that area could tidy things up a bit (but that may just be personal tastes re: amount of drape).
> 
> Nice outfit, BTW.


Holdfast,

Thanks for the observation about the excess fabric around the chest area. I have been admiring your clothes while I've been lurking. Your wardrobe is extraordinary. I hold your wardrobe up as one the most elegant I have ever seen. It's clear that you have worked hard on it.

Regarding my jacket, it's actually a size too large for me - I have lost some weight. I have been debating whether to leave it as is or to have it taken in. The chest on the jacket measures forty-six inches and my natural chest is forty-one inches - five inch difference. Do you think I should have a tailor look at this?

Thanks,

jcriswel


----------



## satorstyle

That is a wonderful jacket if you plan on keeping the weight off a trip to a tailor would be worth while, nice ensemble congrats.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Trafalgar belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

jcriswel said:


> Regarding my jacket, it's actually a size too large for me - I have lost some weight. I have been debating whether to leave it as is or to have it taken in. The chest on the jacket measures forty-six inches and my natural chest is forty-one inches - five inch difference. Do you think I should have a tailor look at this?


Thank you for the very kind words about my wardrobe; I still have a long sartorial journey ahead of me I think though!

Regarding your jacket - 5" is really quite a big difference, (and would be esp. so for me, since I tend to like my coats quite closely cut). There is some personal preference at play here, however... but 5" is probably more than even reasonable personal preference may allow. Given that it is a very good quality jacket, I would think asking a good tailor their opinion would be a reasonable option.

https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan7qw0.jpg

Zara cord jacket, Ede pocket square
M&S wool/cashmere trousers, River Island belt
Ede shirt, gold/onyx links
Topman waiscoat
Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo monks
HOT Always, Bond No.9
+ Ede tan raicoat, Ferragamo cashmere/silk orange paisley scarf.


----------



## tel star

Imaginitive. Succesful. Stylish. What more could you ask?


----------



## pkincy

Financier said:


> way too much break in the trousers, but the outfit looks great!


Great looks folks. Yes the jacket probably could use some attention in the chest area. However I will bet that a little nip and tuck in the waist will hold the slacks up just fine. In fact the most recent pic of Holdfast shows a similar break. However the slacks are draping more evenly over the shoe during the picture event.

Remember you can no break, slight break or more break and all are correct. I happen to like 1.75 inch cuffs with a medium break. That will allow the pants to still work if they do slide down some during wearing.

Thanks for the pics all. (and if the tailor says reducing the chest is not worthwhile I think it would fit me perfectly.....)

Perry


----------



## Holdfast

pkincy said:


> Great looks folks. Yes the jacket probably could use some attention in the chest area. However I will bet that a little nip and tuck in the waist will hold the slacks up just fine. In fact the most recent pic of Holdfast shows a similar break. However the slacks are draping more evenly over the shoe during the picture event.


Well, I generally like less break than pictured, to be fair, but do have this amount on some of my trousers, inc. those pictured. It happens when either I want a more relaxed vibe or I feel the material just "suits" more break. A case-by-case (trouser-by-trouser!) decision.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc shearling
NM sweater
Kiton jeans
NM scarf
Zegna socks
Armani boots


----------



## jcriswel

*Consulting Outfit*

This is one of the suits I wear when I go out on my software consulting gig.

MyTailor.com suit - Charles Clayton Super 150
MyTailor.com shirt 
Turnbull and Asser Tie
Ralph Lauren Benton Cap Toe Balmoral
Martin Dingman Belt


----------



## BigMac

Ralph Lauren charcoal wool/cashmere overcoat
Dockers solid burgundy sport shirt
Ralph Lauren crew neck t-shirt
IZOD black dress pants
Tommy Hilfiger black dress socks
Giorgio V. black dress shoes


----------



## AlanC

Nice look, jcriswell--cool shoes.


----------



## Holdfast

Nice look jcriswel - was that an online ordered suit then? Good result!

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan8ln8.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, diamond/gold cufflinks from Dubai
Carlo Franco tie
Tie Rack square, Loake 1880 Wells shoes
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Ede tan raincoat


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

jcriswel-
nice looking outfit!
Suggestion- pocket square


----------



## jcriswel

Holdfast said:


> Nice look jcriswel - was that an online ordered suit then? Good result!


Holdfast,

I ordered this suit in person - not online. One of Joe's associates, Ram Keswani, regularly comes to Dallas to sell suits and shirts. He measured me back in October. It required one correction - the sleeves were set too far to the rear and I had excessive sleeve rumpling. Joe sent it back to Hong Kong to have the sleeves re-pitched and it came back perfect. I have been extremely happy with the suit. The fit is outstanding. Andy wrote a review of MyTailor.com and in it he recommends that with suits, it is best to have their people measure. It can be done online, but there's just too much risk.

If you look at Joe's website he advertises that he visits the UK. I really don't knoow what the schedule is, but I'm sure you could meet with one of his people and have a suit or shirts made up if you're interested.

The price was right also - approximately 500 GBP for the suit.

jcriswel


----------



## masterfred

Another Rubinacci? Smashing good stuff, in any case. Now, if we can just convince you to wear those trousers higher, we'd be well on the way....


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
NM scarf
KS belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## nikwik

Suit - Hugo Boss (grey, chalkstriped worsted)
Shirt - T & A (Pink w white collar)
Tie - G & H (Royal blue)
Braces - Albert Thurston (Royal blue)
Shoes - Lloyds (Black brogues)


----------



## Holdfast

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan9001pm3.jpghttps://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan9002fk3.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Some random, old tie, I think from Hong Kong; Tie Rack square
JL Brampton
Ede raincoat
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## upr_crust

*Escaping from the Trad Forum again, I am posting here . . .*

. . . I think that today's shoe choice might be a little fashion-forward for the Trad Forum.

Navy multi-stripe two-button suit - super 120's (BB)
White tab-collared double-cuffed shirt (The Shirt Store, some years ago)
Deep purple large-scale graph check tie (BB, again)
Vermeil and navy enamel cufflinks (BB - a trend is setting in, perhaps)
Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (need I say it - BB)
Navy silk patterned braces (oh, not again - BB)
Black double monk-strap cap toe shoes (Heschung, from Barney's warehouse sale, some years back)
White cotton pocket square (origin unknown)

Outerwear - D/B camel's hair overcoat (yes, it's BB)
Solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna, from the 5th Ave. store, many moons ago).

Hermes Equipage.


----------



## Mr. Golem

We were going out to the Fabulous Fox Theater here in St. Louis to see Mamma Mia(we both love ABBA even though we're 17)

I'm wearing dark grey pants with a slight pinstripe, white button down shirt, black derbys not pictured and a grey tie with pink accents. Oh and a black jacket(Christmas present). And of course the most lovely part of the ensemble is on my arm.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
NM sweater
Oxxford pant
NM belt
NM socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Stroller (notch lapel) with matching black waistcoat
Striped morning trousers
Mauve on white striped tunic shirt with soft detachable collar
Purple, mauve, lilac & white striped tie (pink ground)
Pink/purple striped braces (white ends)
MoP double oval cufflinks
Black socks
Black Church's "Thames" oxfords.
J.W. Benson silver half-hunter and single albert chain


----------



## Holdfast

^ Was there a special occasion? Sounds superb.

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan10001kz2.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Hermes tie, Tie Rack square
C&J Welbecks
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
+ Ede raincoat


----------



## pkincy

Anthony Jordan said:


> Stroller (notch lapel) with matching black waistcoat
> Striped morning trousers
> Mauve on white striped tunic shirt with soft detachable collar
> Purple, mauve, lilac & white striped tie (pink ground)
> Pink/purple striped braces (white ends)
> MoP double oval cufflinks
> Black socks
> Black Church's "Thames" oxfords.
> J.W. Benson silver half-hunter and single albert chain


Pix, puhlease, pretty puhlease!

Perry


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> ^ Was there a special occasion? Sounds superb.
> 
> https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan10001kz2.jpg
> 
> Ede suit
> Zegna shirt & belt
> Hermes tie, Tie Rack square
> C&J Welbecks
> Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
> + Ede raincoat


Addressed to me? (If so, my blushes and no, not really - I just tend to wear a stroller on Wednesdays and the tunic shirt just seems to be a suitable accompaniment...) Looking very sharp by the way.

Perry, I dislike having my photograph taken but will see what I can do, just for you...

A.


----------



## kitonbrioni

D&G leather peacoat
NM sweater
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots


----------



## Brideshead

Anthony Jordan said:


> Addressed to me? (If so, my blushes and no, not really - I just tend to wear a stroller on Wednesdays and the tunic shirt just seems to be a suitable accompaniment...) Looking very sharp by the way.
> 
> Perry, I dislike having my photograph taken but will see what I can do, just for you...
> 
> A.


^
A, that outfit sounds superb indeed! Why Wednesday? Is it an official look or just your choice?

Holdfast - looking great. How do you fold your pocket square? I like that look a lot.


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> Addressed to me? (If so, my blushes and no, not really - I just tend to wear a stroller on Wednesdays and the tunic shirt just seems to be a suitable accompaniment...)


It was addressed to you, and I'm all the more delighted there was no special reason for such elegant choices. 



Brideshead said:


> ^
> Holdfast - looking great. How do you fold your pocket square? I like that look a lot.


Thanks, but it's just a regular square fold I think. Fold the whole square into four, then fold both sides in, then fold the result in half to create the sharp, square edge that will show. Lots of folds means there's enough friction for the square not to slip too much (it still does a bit). The silk does tends to puff a little, softening the squareness somewhat; an effect I like. If not, linen squares will result in a sharper effect I would think.

My choices today were utilitarian rather than elegant, I'm afraid. I had a mandatory refresher course in breakaway techniques (sort of like self-defence but adapted), so I was in a Gap T-shirt, Pringle jumper, Nike tracksuit bottoms, Nike Airs. The sole concession to elegance was the Loro Piana Barrage storm system coat I wore on top.


----------



## mclean5

Holdfast wrote, _"My choices today were utilitarian rather than elegant, I'm afraid. I had a mandatory refresher course in breakaway techniques (sort of like self-defence but adapted), so I was in a Gap T-shirt, Pringle jumper, Nike tracksuit bottoms, Nike Airs. The sole concession to elegance was the Loro Piana Barrage storm system coat I wore on top._"

Does Gucci make a Ku-Baton?


----------



## Soph

Sorrow() for the poor pic quality
Borrelli 3 Button Cashmere grey pinstripes tailored despos
Truzi tailored Blue dress shirt by Despos
Dark Green S. Ricci tie. 4 inch;Double wrap 4 in hand
Luciano Barbera White Linen pocketsquare.trian.folded TV fold.
Sutor's for Borrelli Suede wingtips
CnJ suede belt
Panther Navy socks.
Rolex Sub.
Pant leg caught on shooo buy it shows the profile of the shoo nicely


----------



## Neo1824

Hello Everyone. I have only been lurking for a month or so...so please be gentle! :icon_smile_big: 

Armani Collezioni grey & brown pinstripe shirt
Hugo Boss BL slacks in brown
Random black leather belt
Pantherella herringbone socks
C&J Connaught in black


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion sportscoat
NM polo
RLP pant
Justin belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Connemara

Polo RL cashmere & alpaca Fair Isle vest
T.M. Lewin OCBD, cream
Charvet silk knit tie, green (double dimple)
Zanella flannels, charcoal
Dark gray socks
AE Stockbridge, chili


----------



## Holdfast

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan11re4.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Attolini tie
River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Exeter
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Ede raincoat


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Dark Charcoal 3 Button Pinstripe Suit Tailored By Despos 
Truzi Blue Dress Shirt Tailored by Despos
Ceasare Attolini Dark Brown Tie with herringbonesurface pattern
Sutor M's. For Borrelli Brown WingTips
Pantherella Navy Socks over the calf
Luciano Barbera White Linen TV Fold


----------



## Concordia

Friday, so I took the opportunity to air out a few new-ish things whose utility hasn't yet convinced. 

Some wing-tips from Perry Ercolino and a very drape-y serge DB blazer from Steed. The shoes now seem to fit after some adjustments, even if the pleasure is not yet unalloyed. 

The blazer is still a bit odd but might get there. It starts out the morning seeming completely huge and floppy, but as it settles in during the day the chest conforms more neatly and the sleeves do indeed ride up with wear, as the joke has it. A few more Fridays like this and I will possibly be happy. There is a break-in period for soft, as much as for stiff jackets. Much as I like the A&S DB cut, I sometimes find myself wishing for a jacket just a bit looser and jauntier. The trick is not to overshoot in that direction.

Yellow oxford cloth shirt from Dege and trousers (brown herringbone worsted Alsport) from Hitchcock.

Should have worn a tie, as the blazer utterly swamps the shirt front without it.


----------



## ksinc

LE Harris Tweed sport coat, 2-b, sb, cv, gray tick weave (with some blue in it)
No tie
BB ocbd, blue
JAB Siggy flannel trousers, navy
LE seamless toe, wool ribbed socks, navy
AE Lexingtons, black


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci suede jacket
BC sweater
LB pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
testoni loafers


----------



## mclean5

Blue / White / Yellow Check Orvis Shirt.
Orvis KHP Pants.
HS Trask Buffalo-hide shoes.
Brown Belt by Beltmaster[TM]


----------



## kshah

Sophistication said:


> Sorrow() for the poor pic quality
> Borrelli 3 Button Cashmere grey pinstripes tailored despos
> Truzi tailored Blue dress shirt by Despos
> Dark Green S. Ricci tie. 4 inch;Double wrap 4 in hand
> Luciano Barbera White Linen pocketsquare.trian.folded TV fold.
> Sutor's for Borrelli Suede wingtips
> CnJ suede belt
> Panther Navy socks.
> Rolex Sub.
> Pant leg caught on shooo buy it shows the profile of the shoo nicely


My utmost compliments.

You don't happen to be in finance, do you?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suits
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni tie
testoni loafers


----------



## gnatty8

*kitonbrioni's Dolce and Gabbana peacoat*

I loved it, when did you get it? Where did you get it, it looked fantastic.


----------



## Soph

kshah said:


> My utmost compliments.
> 
> You don't happen to be in finance, do you?


I used to be.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry suede jacket
Brioni polo
7 jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

gnatty8 said:


> I loved it, when did you get it? Where did you get it, it looked fantastic.


Thanks you. It's a "D&G Jeans" and I got it at NM.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lamatta suede jacket
Tse sweater
Diesel jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## norcaltransplant

*A tribute to brown...*

- Hickey Freeman Tan & Powder Blue windowpane shirt
- Camel J.Crew Merino Wool Crewneck sweater
- Distressed Coco flat front Marni cotton trousers
- Brown Adam Derrick leather belt with antique nickel buckle
- Brown Church's penny loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather reversible coat
LP sweater
LP jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## andrei67

Cantarelli unlined grey plaid sportcoat (with navy solk pocket square)
Bespoke navy gingham shirt with turnback cuffs
Cantarelli light grey trousers
Navy Pantherella socks
Allen Edmonds black Park Avenues
Cordings dark grey covert coat with velvet collar
Bill Amberg dark brown gloves


----------



## DocHolliday

Barbour tattersall
Generic leather belt
Orvis tweed trousers
Brown socks, maker long forgotten
AE captoe bluchers in brown


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
LP sweater
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE balmorals


----------



## andrei67

Huntsman cashmere and silk charcoal turtleneck
Cantarelli light grey yrousers
Jack Taylor birds-eye sportcoat with navy plaid silk pocket square
Falke charcoal OTC socks
Carven black wholecuts
Cordings dark grey covert coat with velvet collar
Bill Amberg dark brown gloves

PS It's growing to be a beautiful habit with me


----------



## Brideshead

*After two days running a conference...*

...dressing down today:

Dark chocolate quilted jacket with cord collar - Barbour Liddesdale
Moss green cord trousers with single pleats - Statz
Brushed cotton twill shirt in purple shading to navy - Dior
Silk twill paisley tie with dark olive green background and dark reds, blues, purple - John Comfort
Navy wool slipover - Wolsey
Brown moc croc Italian leather belt from my local outfitters
Marled lovatt green OTC woollen sock - Wolsey
Brown lace up ankle boots - Church's Glen
Dark tan warm lined leather gloves - Dents

Dior Homme EDT


----------



## jcriswel

*HSM Suit*

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0675reducedug2.jpg
HSM navy flannel suit
MyTailor.com Purple Blue stripe shirt
James Avery cuff links
Joseph Abboud tie
Mark Shale pocket square
Joseph Abboud belt
Ferragamo black loafers
Cole Haan socks


----------



## viacondotti

*what are your wearing today*

suit: very light grey, white pin stripe, two button, single breasted
suit by Kigour, Savile Row, assorted with a paisley patterned pocket square. brown, blue, purple colors.

shirt: white shirt, spead collar, made to measure by il Portone, Rome.

tie: light grey, subdued dot pattern (light, blue brown color), cashmere tie by Kiton.

shoes: plum, warhol loafers, by Berluti.

watch: IWC classic spitfire UTC, black face, black aligator strap.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Viacondotti,
Welcome to the forum
Your attire sounds good
If you have the opportunity post a picture


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LP polo
Borrelli pant
L'Aiglon belt
Armani socks
DM boots


----------



## andrei67

Turnbull and Asser navy sportcoat
Sulka sportshirt
Hackett charcoal trousers
Paul Stuart OTC (black and navy hoops) socks
Allen Edmonds black Park Avenues


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP suede jacket
LP polo
Energie jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## gnatty8

I love that jacket, but that's a bit more cuff than I would feel comfortable showing, one almost gets the impression that the jacket shrunk somehow. I don't mean to be critical, just my opinion.


----------



## Scoiatilo

3 roll 2 sb dark charcoal wool and cashmere jacket Prada
White two fold 160 shirt Stephen Lachter
Black and white houndstooth wool and angora tie Norton & Sons
White silk pocket square 
Black Silk cuff knots Gieves & Hawkes
Light grey Super 140 trousers Norton & Sons
Black brogue George Cleverley
Charcoal socks Pantherella


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
RLP hoodie
AZ pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DM bluchers


----------



## Mr. Golem

https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0633&f=img_02521.jpg

The color is a bit hard to see, but here's what I wore to school today:

Charcoal pants(they have a slight stripe)
White button down shirt
New Navy sweater, has a bit of purple in the color
Tan colored loafers
Brown pantherella over the calf socks(muted rectangle color on them)

Here's a close up of the top side
https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0633&f=img_02531.jpg


----------



## jcriswel

Mr. Golem,

I like it. You have done well. The sweater is quite becoming on you. I also like the shoes. Wish we could see the pants more clearly - the stripes sound interesting.


----------



## jcriswel

*Hickey Freeman Suit*

Hickey Freeman Madison in gray pinstripe - bought at NMLC
Hemrajani blue shirt
Zegna blue tie
Mark Shale pocket square
AE Clifton in chestnut
AE belt in chestnut
Pantharella wool socks - gray

Hickey Freeman Madison in gray pinstripe

https://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hickeyfreemanjacketzegn1de.jpg

Full Suit

https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hickeyfreemanjacketzegn5bp.jpg

Allen Edmonds Clifton in Chestnut

https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=allenedmondscliftonches3ab.jpg


----------



## Financier

jcriswell - I'm not personally a fan of the grey suit / brown shoe combination, but you look great. Good looking suit, even better that it was clearance priced!


----------



## creat3cp

seems like everyone here loves to know what people are wearing. Can I start a blog for you guys?
you can post the picture of clothes you wearing under your own name. 

I will create catergories so as to keep it organised. it can also serve as your daily catalogue.

just my2cent..


----------



## Khnelben

*What are you wearing*

Italian fur lined overcoat (it's cold in Moscow)
Navy Cord Lewin Sport coat
Lewin purple and pink check shirt with silk knots
Purple Next silk tie
Navy New Hampton chino pants
Gucci horsebit with pressed logo

Andrey


----------



## smlaz

*Bus Cas*

White spread collar shirt, button cuff.
Hunter Green merino wool sweater vest
Blue Cord 8-wale trousers
Blue socks w/ blue dots
Alden modified last brown pebble grain bluchers
Deep brown Cellini fedora
Faconnable brown tweed windowpane shirt jacket
Blue w/ brown squares pocket square
Black knee length wool coat w/ leather collar
1965 Omega Seamaster DeVille


----------



## jcriswel

*Gray Suits Brown Shoes*



Financier said:


> jcriswell - I'm not personally a fan of the grey suit / brown shoe combination, but you look great. Good looking suit, even better that it was clearance priced!


Financier,

Actually, I have thought about this. I have also read the threads here on this subject. I'm probably violating a couple of rules with this shoe/suit combination. First, I'm wearing bluchers with a suit. I know about the "no bluchers with suits rule."

I'm intentionally violating the blucher rule here. I know about it and I know that I am violating it. I don't care... that's the look I want.

The second rule is black shoes with grays or blues. Now as I understand, this is an English convention whereas in the USA brown shoes are considered stylish with gray and blue; but the brown shoes should be dark brown and the grays and blues should be dark.

So it leaves wondering what is appropriate for a medium gray suit worn during the day for a conservative business environment. Most of my colleagues have never heard of the blucher rule and the "black shoes only rule with grays" is way over their head.

One gentleman who dresses well was not aware of the blucher rule and when I brought it to his attention, he proclaimed that might be a rule in England, but it definitely does not apply to Dallas, Texas!

I wonder what your opinion is about the brown shoe/blue suit combination. I sense that the forumites approve of dark brown or black shoes with gray suits.

One aspect of this suit is it is a medium to light gray. I felt I could pull off a light shade of brown shoe (AE chestnut) with a light/medium gray suit. Maybe it doesn't work at all and the shoes should only be worn with odd jackets in earth tone colors. What do you think?

At the end of the day, I'm personally satisfied with the combination although it might irritate the stylish sensabilities of some.

jcriswel


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Usually don't post here as I'm no good at the picture thing, but for what it's worth:

Charcoal suit with blue pinstripes
French blue raised twill shirt with small silver tiki links
Ask Andy Tie
Navy braces
Black plain toe balmorals
Blue/silver mini-houndstooth square
Camel hair polo coat
Christys' Foldaway


----------



## Holdfast

Hello everyone.

For most of the last week, my sartorial limits were a pair of swimming trunks, D&G sunglasses, some factor 15 sunblock and a brightly-coloured cocktail by my side. I figure you don't need to see pics of me on the beach. 

However, I returned from the sun of Barbados to the snow of the UK this week and have these two pics since being back at work:

https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan231cj.jpghttps://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan240013ee.jpg

Feeling a bit lazy to type full descriptions; anything in particular catching your eye, just ask!


----------



## Holdfast

No-one else posting pics today? What is AAAC coming to? 

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan254xz.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt, Dunhill links
RLPL tie, Tie Rack square
Lobb Brampton
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ PS overcoat, Ede scarf


----------



## jcriswel

*Oxxford brown jacket*

Oxxford brown window pane jacket (Gibbons model)
Zanella taupe pants
Zegna blue and brown fine stripe on white shirt
Zegna tie
Allen Edmonds Maxfield shoes in chili

I posted this outfit earlier and Holdfast mentioned that the fit of the jacket was a little on the large side. I agreed and asked Chris Despos to alter it for me. He did an outstanding job.

Here is the jacket after alteration with the rest of the outfit.

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0771reducedwd3.jpg

Here is a close up of the front of the jacket.

https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0778reducedyd1.jpg

Here is a close up of the back of the jacket.

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0774reducedwv5.jpg

Here is a close up of the shoes.

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0776reducedqb0.jpg


----------



## Concordia

Single-digit temperatures in Boston today.

Grey trousers from 13/14oz Minnis flannel.
Reindeer shoes from Cleverly.
Cashmere Lands End sweater that is slowly falling apart. Could be that the good stuff really is worth the investment, in relative terms.
BD from Brooks.
New-ish overcoat made from 28oz Lessers HB.


----------



## Connemara

jcriswel said:


> Oxxford brown window pane jacket (Gibbons model)
> Zanella taupe pants
> Zegna blue and brown fine stripe on white shirt
> Zegna tie
> Allen Edmonds Maxfield shoes in chili
> 
> I posted this outfit earlier and Holdfast mentioned that the fit of the jacket was a little on the large side. I agreed and asked Chris Despos to alter it for me. He did an outstanding job.
> 
> Here is the jacket after alteration with the rest of the outfit.
> 
> https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0771reducedwd3.jpg
> 
> Here is a close up of the front of the jacket.
> 
> https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0778reducedyd1.jpg
> 
> Here is a close up of the back of the jacket.
> 
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0774reducedwv5.jpg
> 
> Here is a close up of the shoes.
> 
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0776reducedqb0.jpg


WOW, that jacket looks outstanding. Despos does it again!


----------



## Holdfast

jcriswel said:


> I posted this outfit earlier and Holdfast mentioned that the fit of the jacket was a little on the large side. I agreed and asked Chris Despos to alter it for me. He did an outstanding job.


I agree, it looks much cleaner. Just please don't forward Mr Despos' bill to me! 

https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan26001oh5.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Ede shirt, blue links
RLPL tie, Tie Rack square
C&J Welbeck
Eternity, CK
+ Aquascutum overcoat, Lester Bowden scarf & Ede gloves


----------



## Holdfast

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan27001ay1.jpg

RL Polo cashmere jacket
River Island shirt
M&S trousers, River Island belt
Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo
HOT Always, Bond No.9
+ solid navy pocket square and snow-white Pringle cashmere jumper added later.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan27001ay1.jpg
> 
> RL Polo cashmere jacket
> River Island shirt
> M&S trousers, River Island belt
> Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo
> HOT Always, Bond No.9
> + solid navy pocket square and snow-white Pringle cashmere jumper added later.


Fantastic jacket!


----------



## eg1

*lazy sunday*

Snowy, but not too cold up here today (-5 C)

Hathaway BD shirt w/ tiny beige and blue open checks on white
Cape Enrage hand-knit (in PEI) shawl-collared, cable-rib sweater with single horn button in a *ridiculously *heavy/hairy heather blue wool (cannot be worn indoors except briefly)
Wenger stainless steel Swiss Army watch/black leather band with exposed stitching
Mid to light grey worsted wool slacks with cuff
Black split-toe bluchers

Will wear same (with green wool/alpaca cap and lined black leather/ brown decorative stitching Italian gloves) skating with my daughter later this afternoon ...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Windsurf

I'm on a one man campaign to bring back the casual suit so today (Sunday) I wore:

Oxxford medium blue 2B suit in a glen plaid 
black turtleneck 
Nunn Bush black plain toe bluchers with rubber soles

It was only 35 degrees here today but after the very cold weather of the last couple of days the light weight Oxxford suit felt just the right weight. Normally I only wear this weight suit in summer. But because the ground was a little slushy from a light snow I wore the rubber soled bluchers. They aren't lug soled so I don't think the shoes had a big negative effect.


----------



## jcriswel

Windsurf said:


> I'm on a one man campaign to bring back the casual suit so today (Sunday) I wore:
> 
> Oxxford medium blue 2B suit in a glen plaid
> black turtleneck
> Nunn Bush black plain toe bluchers with rubber soles


Sounds stylish. Any chance of pics?

jcriswel


----------



## Windsurf

jcriswel said:


> Sounds stylish. Any chance of pics?
> 
> jcriswel


Sorry, no. no digital camera at this time. Stylish but maybe a little dated. I think I'm stuck in the 80's but not sure how to get out. Just not wearing a tie doesn't seem like enough to get me to the 21st century.


----------



## Soph

Isaia 3 Button Light Grey with rope stripe
Barba Gold Label Light blue Barrell cuff
(both suit and shirt tailored by Despos)
Kiton 7 fold Navy blue with light blue dot stripe tie
Pantherella Navy socks OTCalf
Vass on U Last London 3 eyelet Cognac II


----------



## Holdfast

https://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan28jy2.jpg

Ede suit & shirt, blue/silver links
Ben Silver (I think) tie, Tie Rack square
Tramezza monks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Ede tan raincoat


----------



## zegnamtl

A lot of very well put together gents here,
Holdfast, pretty tight ship you are running my dear man!


----------



## Soph

Schott Brown Leather Peacoat
Black Turtleneck by Smedley
AG Fulmore Jeans tapered to 15.5 inch circumference by Despos
RM Williams Dark Brown French Veal Craftsman Ankle Boots


----------



## jml90

Nice look Soph


----------



## shoelovingSwede

*Working from home (ie no classes)*

White and blue striped pyjamas (it is still 10 am herea) Derek Rose
Black slip ons C&J
Blue dotted pocket squre: vintage Dior

coffecup in left hand...


----------



## JamesT

This is my first attempt at posting in this thread. I apologise for the picture quality...


----------



## Soph

[









Playing with the Winter White Jeans Early this AM(Rugged to more Refined)
Helmut Lang White Cotton Jean
Jackets:
Schott Leather Racer in Brown
Luciano Barbera 3 Button Navy Silk/Wool
Zimmerli Navy Turtleneck
RM Williams Tan Ankle Boots


----------



## Holdfast

zegnamtl said:


> A lot of very well put together gents here,
> Holdfast, pretty tight ship you are running my dear man!


Keeping it tight keeps the weight off! :icon_smile_big:

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan29eb7.jpg

Only one face-to-face appointment today so no suit & tie.

Brioni trousers, River Island belt
Aquascutum shirt
Zara cord jacket, Ede pocket square
Oliver Sweeney loafers
Edition, Hugo Boss


----------



## THORVALD

*JamesT Threads?*

JamesT,

Your vest looks interesting is that part of a suit & how about the tie which looks nice also?

THORVALD


----------



## JamesT

THORVALD said:


> JamesT,
> 
> Your vest looks interesting is that part of a suit & how about the tie which looks nice also?
> 
> THORVALD


Thank you.
The vest is not part of a suit - at least to my knowledge. It was purchased as a seperate from harrods some while back. The tie is a Brooks Brothers navy with a white stripe and gold anchors.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling coat
BR sweater
RG jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Drag0n

Sophistication said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with the Winter White Jeans Early this AM(Rugged to more Refined)
> Helmut Lang White Cotton Jean
> Jackets:
> Schott Leather Racer in Brown
> Luciano Barbera 3 Button Navy Silk/Wool
> Zimmerli Navy Turtleneck
> RM Williams Tan Ankle Boots


The jeans look really nice :icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling coat
Malo sweater
Earl jean
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
LM boots


----------



## Soph

Sartorial DisclaimerI need to pull down/straighten my right suit sleeve hence the major cuff/shoulder but I do not want to retake the photo

7 AM, vitamins, coffeeand AA:
Borrelli 3 Button Charcoal Flannel rear vent Suiting (ticket pocket)
Borrelli light blue french cuff dress shirt
Ceasare Attolini 7 fold brown/navy stripe
Panther Navy socks
Ferragamo Dark Brown Ankle boots


----------



## Holdfast

Great tie Soph; love it.

https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan31003xw4.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan31004dp7.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt, Dunhill links
Gucci tie, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Wells
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## Soph

Holdfast said:


> Great tie Soph; love it.
> 
> Thanks, always sharp yourself.
> Here's a closeup:


----------



## eg1

*Lunch with Dad ...*

About -5C and sunny today ...

Custom tailored navy blazer with Rutgers Prep School buttons (no, I did *NOT* attend -- my tailor happened to have them on hand and they look better than brass :icon_smile_big: )
Hathaway french cuff; butcher's stripe blue on white
Egregious costume jewelry monogrammed cufflinks from the Regal catalog (gift from my 4 year old daughter)
Bright red Tino Cosma macclesfield woven tie (suitable for Canadian Liberal Party types :icon_smile_wink: )
Black worsted slacks, cuffed
Black bluchers
Charcoal overcoat
Cream cashmere scarf
Black persian lamb "wedge cap" hat


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart sportcoat
Alan Paine sweater vest
Brooks Brothers shirt
Elliotts tie (Made in Ireland)
Canali trousers, brown
Grenson chukkas, brown


----------



## zegnamtl

Sophistication said:


> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great tie Soph; love it.
> Thanks, always sharp yourself.
> Here's a closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice tie,
> very nice knot.
> 
> I think this is closer to the real color?
> Sadly, when the image is on my screen, the tie is much more vibrant than once posted on the forum.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani leather overcoat
BG sweater
7 jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## kshah

Sophistication said:


> Sartorial DisclaimerI need to pull down/straighten my right suit sleeve hence the major cuff/shoulder but I do not want to retake the photo
> 
> 7 AM, vitamins, coffeeand AA:
> Borrelli 3 Button Charcoal Flannel rear vent Suiting (ticket pocket)
> Borrelli light blue french cuff dress shirt
> Ceasare Attolini 7 fold brown/navy stripe
> Panther Navy socks
> Ferragamo Dark Brown Ankle boots


One day when my wardrobe is as fine as yours, I hope to be able to dress like this. For now, I'll have to stick to Zegna suits, shirts, and ties before I can touch Attolini and Borelli.


----------



## Soph

kshah said:


> One day when my wardrobe is as fine as yours, I hope to be able to dress like this. For now, I'll have to stick to Zegna suits, shirts, and ties before I can touch Attolini and Borelli.


Thanks!
Today:
Borrelli 3 Button Cashmere Charcoal with pinstripe rear vent
Barba Gold Label Pink DS barrell cuff
Zilli Navy/Burgundy/light navy striped Tie 4xinhand DB
Ricci Linen Pocket Square
Pantherella Navy OTC socks
Vass on U last London 3 eyelet Cognac


----------



## SGladwell

Cold and wet/icy today:

-Burberry cashmere scarf, grey plaid
-Vintage Burberry trench coat with wool/camelhair liner buttoned in, wool/camel collar overlay affixed, and collar popped.
-Luciano Barbera (Saint Andrews) camel-ground glen plaid 6x2 DB/DV in a cashmere/wool blend (part of a suit)
-Nicky linen pocketsquare, khaki with olive dot pattern
-Zegna olive mock-turtleneck in a woven 15milmil15 wool (not quite as warm as cashmere, but better for layering) over a piqued silk 2xist long undershirt
-Oxxford medium-grey flannel pants (originally wanted to wear Kiton charcoal cashmere flannels with western-style hip pockets because they're so warm, but they looked too dark in the mirror.)
-Pantherella merino/nylon OTC socks
-Paraboot Avingons in black pebblegrain


----------



## Holdfast

Yesterday's tie looks good in close-up too, Soph. Nice work.

https://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb01002qd1.jpg

Ede suit
H&K shirt, diamond Chopard-copy links
RLPL tie, Tie Rack square
JL suede Aersons
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Mr. Golem

https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img03261ft0.jpg

Express jeans
Tommy Bahama suede loafers
Nautica small checker shirt in blue
H&M grey vest


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
LP sweater
ES jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## eg1

*enjoying local basketball games this afternoon*

-6C right now; high of -3C; a few flurries

3B, side-vented Zegna odd jacket; dark green glen plaid with blue overcheck
Gray/heather Italian merino wool mock turtleneck
olive worsted slacks, cuffed
AE mocha Drydens


----------



## Holdfast

A bright sunny reasonably warm winter Friday... perfect opportunity to wear a new RLPL camelhair suit (one of the ones I picked up for a mere £90 in the sales):

https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb02001gi0.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb02004lj2.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb02003yu7.jpg

RLPL houndstooth suit 
Canali shirt
Liberty tie
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
C&J Cliffords
Eternity, CK


----------



## jml90

Now, you can wear the purple shirt.


----------



## jcriswel

Holdfast said:


> A bright sunny reasonably warm winter Friday... perfect opportunity to wear a new RLPL camelhair suit (one of the ones I picked up for a mere £90 in the sales):
> 
> https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb02001gi0.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb02004lj2.jpghttps://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb02003yu7.jpg
> 
> RLPL houndstooth suit
> Canali shirt
> Liberty tie
> Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
> C&J Cliffords
> Eternity, CK


Holdfast,

I love that RLPL Houndstooth suit. With all of the conservatism in the group and the preference for simple blues and grays, I think your suit really makes a statement. The tailoring is immaculate - no excess cloth or pulling. I like the no-cuff pants too. I assume they are plain front.

The shoes are outstanding as well. It looks like you have a high gloss shine on them. Isn't the Clifford a full wingtip? I thought perhaps you might have worn a sleeker shoe (pershaps a wholecut like the Weymouth) with the sleek suit. But I'm infringing on your personal tastes. Sorry. The entire outfit is stunning. Good job.

jcriswel


----------



## shoelovingSwede

*I am with jcriswel, great one Holdfast!*

I would think about a pale blue shirt but the white is also great. All in all stunning! and at that price...


----------



## Windsurf

Trying to help bring the collar pin back so i wore the following:

Navy DB 4x2 blazer
medium grey slacks
white shirt 
red tie with small white polka dots and gold collar pin
red Abboud cashmere socks
J&M burgundy cap toe oxfords

Oh, I'm trying to bring the Italian custom of socks matching the shirt or tie to America as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP polo coat
Zegna polo
Brioni jeans
Justin belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## JGFine918

For Super Bowl Sunday... 
> Brooks Brothers 346 Non Iron button down collar Sport Shirt I just picked up in a white & light blue framed tattersall, highlighted in navy blue, tangerine orange, and lime green --- Real Sharp shirt :icon_smile_wink: 
(the light blue sorta representing the Colts; navy and orange represented by da Bears, the lime represents the color of the football field I guess LOL)
> Nondescript Khaki pleated, uncuffed chinos and equally nondescript black belt
> Black Clark Bostonian squared toed lace-up dress shoes (waterproof, I might add) 

Good luck to both teams. Happy Super Bowl Sunday to one and all!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## tel star

Holdfast,

That suit is, quite simply, superb!

ts


----------



## Holdfast

jcriswel said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> I love that RLPL Houndstooth suit. With all of the conservatism in the group and the preference for simple blues and grays, I think your suit really makes a statement. The tailoring is immaculate - no excess cloth or pulling. I like the no-cuff pants too. I assume they are plain front.


They are. RLPL tends to fit me very well off the rack, fortunately. Hardly needed much at all - a little nipping in on the waist on the trousers and of course finishing the sleeves (I prefer 2 working, 2 faux buttons) and the trouser length.



> The shoes are outstanding as well. It looks like you have a high gloss shine on them. Isn't the Clifford a full wingtip? I thought perhaps you might have worn a sleeker shoe (pershaps a wholecut like the Weymouth) with the sleek suit. But I'm infringing on your personal tastes. Sorry. The entire outfit is stunning. Good job.


Oh, never apologise for honest criticism; that's the point of this thread. The Clifford is a full brogue/wingtip yes. I figured the relative ornamentation of the shoes matched the busy-ness of the suit. Also, I don't tend to like wholecuts much for some reason. Just a personal thing.



shoelovingSwede said:


> I would think about a pale blue shirt but the white is also great. All in all stunning! and at that price...


I did think about blue - I agree. The shirt in the pic is actually a very pale pink; not white. Apologies for the dodgy photography!:icon_smile:

Today, I wore a new MTM Ede & Ravenscroft jacket for the first time. Fabric is a 12oz Dormeuil from their Dormysport book IIRC. Buttons are stag horn. I really wanted to wear this jacket with jeans today, but my Levi 501s are just a bit too baggy and long for the relatively slim and structured jacket, so I went for cords instead:

https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb03001rh5.jpghttps://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb03004tn3.jpg

Ede jacket & pocket square
Zegna shirt
M&S cords, River Island belt
YSL boots
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

The lack of a decent pair of slimmer, shorter, less distressed dark blue jeans led me to hit the shops and I found a pair of Lee Brooklyn that fit me pretty well. Not a fashionable denim jean I guess, but I liked the fit:

https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb03005jm5.jpghttps://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb03006cv1.jpg

They even give me a little bit of a butt! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eg1

*out to dinner with friends*

-12C this evening and dropping 

Toorallie Aussie crewneck sweater; riot of greens, blues and browns with rather random looking, generally horizontal ridges resulting in patches of various sizes, colours and textures
Light blue barrel cuff shirt
Olive slacks, cuffed
Light brown split-toe bluchers
Charcoal overcoat
Cream cashmere scarf
Green wool cap (with earflaps)
Lined black leather gloves w/ brown trim


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Oxxford shirt
Zegna belt
Zegna tie
NM socks
Kiton monkstraps
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Bob Loblaw

https://imageshack.us

That 70s Suit!
1976 Brooks Brothers Corduroy which was discovered unfinished.
Hermes knit tie
Jantzen yellow herringbone shirt
Trafalgar limited edition braces (safari club)
Paraboot brogues
Panthrella, Sunspell and Zimmerli where applicable.
Also of note: I have problems with gauging length for knit ties.


----------



## Holdfast

^ Interesting suit! How wide are the jacket lapels, out of curiosity?

https://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb04001xc1.jpg

Lee Brooklyn jeans (breaking them in a bit today).
RL Polo shirt
RLPL jacket
M&S scarf, River Island belt
Oliver Sweeney loafers
HOT Always, Bond No.9


----------



## Bob Loblaw

The lapels are the exact width of my more contemporary suits. The suit definitely has a 70s look to it but it doesn't come from the lapels. Other people when told the suit is from the 70s seem to agree it has that look but I am not sure what makes it appear so.


----------



## AlanC

First outing for the Gieves & Hawkes Chesterfield:










Otherwise,

Gieves & Hawkes suit
Hilditch & Key shirt
Charles Hill tie
Brooks Brothers linen pocket square
C&J/Tom James black semi-brogues


----------



## Holdfast

Superb overcoat Alan.


----------



## english_gent

ALANC.. is G&H your favourite savile row tailor and have you had any experience of the others ?

i'm still toying with the idea of having a savile row suit made myself later this year..... but so many choices.

EG


----------



## AlanC

I fear both coat and suit are RTW, EG. I couldn't resist pairing them today. I was able to fight off the urge to wear a G&H tie, too.


----------



## english_gent

AlanC said:


> I fear both coat and suit are RTW, EG. I couldn't resist pairing them today. I was able to fight off the urge to wear a G&H tie, too.


i think the RTW gieves n hawkes suits are fused.

i was discussing this with a tailor who finishes for savile row.

later this year , i'm gonna bite the bullet , get over the intimidating climate of savile row and get a three piece made.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
RLP shirt
Burberry jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb05001am2.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt, MOP links
M&S tie, Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Exeter
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shearling hoodie
Malo sweater
Cavalli jeans
Fa. Cri. belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb06rr9.jpg

RLPL cashmere jacket (one of the bargain haul!  )
Zegna shirt & tie
Gieves & Hawkes cords, Lanvin belt
Tramezza Filosofo monks
Eternity, CK


----------



## eg1

*still freezing around here!*

-16C and worse with the wind-chill ...

custom tailored SB 3pc medium grey flannel with side vents; pants pleated and cuffed
custom tailored french cuff shirt; light blue with diamond weave
titanium piston cufflinks
navy woven silk Dion Signature tie
brown suede Alden plain toe bluchers


----------



## Haystack

Purple mood today. https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc008291hn3.jpg


----------



## kabert

Black herringbone DB wool overcoat, ultraheavy wool (coat seems to weigh about 10 pounds) - bespoke
Homemade dark green wool knit scarf
RLPL cashmere v-neck sweater in dark gray
Paul Stuart shirt of white w/brown/blue and dark green pattern
Mottled brown RLPL St. Andrews heavy wool tweed slacks
Forest green cashmere OTC socks
Dark oak country calf EG Banbury boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb07vc7.jpg

Ede suit, Zegna belt
Zegna shirt, blue/silver links
Hermes tie, Tie Rack square
C&J Welbeck
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## AlanC

Featuring my 'new' Brioni sportcoat and (attempted) Holdfast pose:










Thanks to DocHolliday for the Brioni.


----------



## rip

Oxxford navy blue twill blazer, Daks charcoal gray flannel trousers, Jantzen shirt, bespoke 7-fold tie from Angelo, my tailor (a remarkable find, who used to work for Daks), Thai silk pocket square, powder blue merino wool socks and C&J black scotch grain Harvard loafers, for an evening of champagne cocktails at the club, done the 1930s way with Veuve Cliquot, sugar cubes and 3 drops of bitters.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> Featuring my 'new' Brioni sportcoat and (attempted) Holdfast pose


Lovely jacket; better pose! 

No pic from me today - snow day! Lounging around at home in pyjamas (Derek Rose) & robe, watching the snowfall. 

Only about 4" snow I guess, but the UK transit networks just can't cope with even minor disruption these days. I have a one-hour commute these days; all the routes in were seriously affected this morning - accidents everywhere. Would have taken me 3 hours I'd hazard; not worth it.


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> Lovely jacket; better pose!
> 
> No pic from me today - snow day! Lounging around at home in pyjamas (Derek Rose) & robe, watching the snowfall.
> 
> Only about 4" snow I guess, but the UK transit networks just can't cope with even minor disruption these days. I have a one-hour commute these days; all the routes in were seriously affected this morning - accidents everywhere. Would have taken me 3 hours I'd hazard; not worth it.


Same problem here! Now changed out of my night attire into:

M&S marled grey cashmere crew neck over Armani greige BD
Statz medium wale olive green cord trousers with single pleat and Jasper Conran brown belt
Wolsey OTC ribbed lovatt green wool sock
T Lapidus dark brown suede ankle boot with rubber soles

Geo F Trumper Sandalwood cologne from a sample pack

May venture out later....


----------



## upr_crust

*Formality in frigid temperatures . . . .*

We are still waking up in NYC to temperatures of 15F/-8C (or thereabouts), but, as I am attending a members' reception at the Museum of Modern Art this evening, with dinner afterwards (in the bar section of the Modern's new restaurant space), I decided to dress in layers - a three-piece suit.

Today's attire is as follows:

Navy stripe MTM three-piece suit (BB)
Lavender horizontal pencil-striped shirt, with white collar and white double cuffs (BB)
Navy silk tie with woven silver polka dots (BB)
Navy silk braces woven with the Golden Fleece insignia (God help me, I usually don't like "branded" items, but these braces do the job - BB, of course)
Sterling and aventurine cufflinks (Chas. Tyrwhitt)
Pocket watch, watch chain, and compass (compass and watch chain are family heirlooms of little intrinsic but much sentimental value - watch is modern)
Black patterned Calvin Klein OTC socks (Syms, on a good day)
Black C&J cap-toe monk strap shoes (Barney's warehouse sale, several years ago)

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)
Italian leather gloves, cashmere lined (Century 21, on a good day)
H&K blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (on sale - the little shop in the arcade space in Jermyn St.) 
Black shearling & suede "Russian diplomat" hat
Navy woven wool muffler, two narrow longitudinal lavender stripes (the college scarf of Magdalen College, Cambridge - a present from an old friend from many years ago).

Guerlain Heritage (a scent that will not only last me through the evening, but possibly also through a thermonuclear explosion - it is VERY long-lasting).

For your possible entertainment, then . . .


----------



## Brideshead

upr_crust said:


> We are still waking up in NYC to temperatures of 15F/-8C (or thereabouts), but, as I am attending a members' reception at the Museum of Modern Art this evening, with dinner afterwards (in the bar section of the Modern's new restaurant space), I decided to dress in layers - a three-piece suit.
> 
> Today's attire is as follows:
> 
> Navy stripe MTM three-piece suit (BB)
> Lavender horizontal pencil-striped shirt, with white collar and white double cuffs (BB)
> Navy silk tie with woven silver polka dots (BB)
> Navy silk braces woven with the Golden Fleece insignia (God help me, I usually don't like "branded" items, but these braces do the job - BB, of course)
> Sterling and aventurine cufflinks (Chas. Tyrwhitt)
> Pocket watch, watch chain, and compass (compass and watch chain are family heirlooms of little intrinsic but much sentimental value - watch is modern)
> Black patterned Calvin Klein OTC socks (Syms, on a good day)
> Black C&J cap-toe monk strap shoes (Barney's warehouse sale, several years ago)
> 
> D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)
> Italian leather gloves, cashmere lined (Century 21, on a good day)
> H&K blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (on sale - the little shop in the arcade space in Jermyn St.)
> Black shearling & suede "Russian diplomat" hat
> Navy woven wool muffler, two narrow longitudinal lavender stripes (the college scarf of Magdalen College, Cambridge - a present from an old friend from many years ago).
> 
> Guerlain Heritage (a scent that will not only last me through the evening, but possibly also through a thermonuclear explosion - it is VERY long-lasting).
> 
> For your possible entertainment, then . . .


First-rate formality I should say - makes me feel quite pathetic for giving up and working from home today!


----------



## Mr. Golem

Here's the outfit today:

https://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0338ew8.jpghttps://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0335uv3.jpghttps://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0336sy6.jpg

Dark blue jeans from Kohls(old pair, but still in good shape)
Express shirt(higher end line, 100s 2x2ply)
Grey wool vest from H&M
Kenneth Cole Black Belt(can't see it)
Stacy Adams Black derbys(not pictured)
Nautica wool coat


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schneiders overcoat
RLP polo
Lucky jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb09001px2.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb09003qu1.jpg

One suit; two looks.

Business during the day - Ede suit, Zegna belt, Ede square, RLPL shirt, Harrods links, Gieves & Hawkes tie, Loake 1880 Wells, Eternity (CK).

Off to a wine tasting in the evening, after a quick shower - Same suit, belt, shoes but with Budd shirt, Chopard-copy diamond links, Christian Dior tie, sterling silver tie pin, Tie Rack square, HOT Always (Bond No9). And obligatory super-cheesy pose!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Charvet tie
NM belt
NM scarf
NM gloves
Pantherella socks
JL balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb10003rn9.jpghttps://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb10004cg9.jpg

Ede jacket & pocket square
Loro Piana cashmere long-sleeved polo
Lee Brooklyn jeans, River Island belt
Ferragamo suede bit loafers
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ Liberty overcoat, Ede leather gloves, dogtooth cashmere scarf and a new brown Trilby hat I bought at M&S today and couldn't resist asking the cashier to de-tag so I could wear it with the rest of the outfit today! 

Just £25 for the hat - bargain IMO.


----------



## english_gent

Holdfast said:


> https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb10003rn9.jpghttps://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb10004cg9.jpg
> 
> Ede jacket & pocket square
> Loro Piana cashmere long-sleeved polo
> Lee Brooklyn jeans, River Island belt
> Ferragamo suede bit loafers
> Blu Notte, Bulgari
> + Liberty overcoat, Ede leather gloves, dogtooth cashmere scarf and a new brown Trilby hat I bought at M&S today and couldn't resist asking the cashier to de-tag so I could wear it with the rest of the outfit today!
> 
> Just £25 for the hat - bargain IMO.


a very dandy-ish ensemble in the second pic.

but may i suggest you change your facial moisturiser as it completely wreaks havoc with your features ! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Brioni tie
LP scarf
Gates gloves
Brioni socks
JL balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

english_gent said:


> a very dandy-ish ensemble in the second pic.
> 
> but may i suggest you change your facial moisturiser as it completely wreaks havoc with your features ! :icon_smile_big:


It's getting worse.... 

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb11001az4.jpg

Zara shirt
Topman waistcoat
M&S trousers
Loake 1880 Durham
Loro Piana Barrage coat
M&S trilby, Ede gloves
Edition, Hugo Boss


----------



## AlanC

Brioni suit
Zegna Napoli Couture xxx shirt
Carlo Franco tie
vintage snap cufflinks
Drake's silk square
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown
Floris Santal


----------



## Holdfast

^ Lovely suit and tie Alan! Major thumbs-up. Brioni really suits you.

Are those patch pockets on the DB? Interesting choice on a DB suit.


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, HF. Yes, Brioni does seem to work well. Too bad I can't afford it!

Those are patch pockets, and it is an interesting choice. I wasn't sure about it at first, but after a recent thread showed a db odd jacket with patch pockets from Apparel Arts back in the day, I figured if they could do it so could I.


----------



## Holdfast

I was sceptical in that thread, but it really looks good on that suit Alan. The formal DB, the more casual colour and the patch pockets all mesh together surprisingly well. Nice choice.


----------



## Acct2000

The Brioni suit outfit looks great!


----------



## kshah

AlanC said:


> Thanks, HF. Yes, Brioni does seem to work well. Too bad I can't afford it!
> 
> Those are patch pockets, and it is an interesting choice. I wasn't sure about it at first, but after a recent thread showed a db odd jacket with patch pockets from Apparel Arts back in the day, I figured if they could do it so could I.


I like how you can spin Brioni towards a trad look.

Well done.


----------



## Drag0n

AlanC said:


>


Very nice color and pockets on the DB!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Brioni suit
> Zegna Napoli Couture xxx shirt
> Carlo Franco tie
> vintage snap cufflinks
> Drake's silk square
> AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown
> Floris Santal


AlanC-
Very well done


----------



## rip

Very traditional tonight: BB calvary twill trousers in khaki, Brooks Brothers white oxford cloth button down, Oxxford navy twill blazer, BB rep stripe tie in burgundy/silver, burgundy sox and AE Cole cordovan loafers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Prada turtleneck
Colombo pant
MD belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ons


----------



## upr_crust

*An outfit to face the beginning of the week . . .*

. . . an exercise in multiple stripings.

I have possibly become my own OpArt nightmare, but, here's the attire for today:

Grey lightweight flannel w/tan striping - BB Golden Fleece

French blue ground shirt with narrow yellow Bengal stripes - spread collar, double-button cuffs (BB)

Yellow silk tie with widely spaced, narrow blue stripes (BB, yet again)

Burgundy belt (J&M)

Grey patterned OTC socks (BB)

Deep reddish-brown Italian-made moc toe bluchers (J&M)

White cotton pocket handkerchief

For outerwear - D/B navy overcoat
Blue/green cashmere tartan scarf
Woven wool longitudinally striped scarf

Floris Elite

Hope that this meets with approval.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb12002wd5.jpg

RLPL suit
Sulka shirt, grey/silver links
Attolini tie, Tie Rack square
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## jml90

upr_crust said:


> Deep reddish-brown Italian-made moc toe bluchers (J&M)


I've got those too (I think) very comfortable.


----------



## upr_crust

*If you did, it simply proves our common good taste . . .*



jml90 said:


> I've got those too (I think) very comfortable.


I bought mine in Boston, at the Washington St. store. I had seen them at full price at the 55th St. and Madison branch of J&M - the model name is Westin, I believe, and the sale at the time enabled me to buy a second pair at 50% off the sale price (I bought model name Reegan).


----------



## jml90

upr_crust said:


> I bought mine in Boston, at the Washington St. store. I had seen them at full price at the 55th St. and Madison branch of J&M - the model name is Westin, I believe, and the sale at the time enabled me to buy a second pair at 50% off the sale price (I bought model name Reegan).


These are the ones I have.


----------



## upr_crust

*Mine are somewhat different . . .*

. . .comme ca

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0232anx9.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS jacket
Brioni polo
Earl jeans
KS belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb13gq0.jpg

Next jacket
RL Polo shirt
Brioni trousers, Zegna belt
Lobb Aerson
Eternity, CK

+ Ede yellow paisley silk scarf, M&S brown trilby, Ede brown leather gloves.

Keeping it relatively simple today.


----------



## yachtie

Looks good on you Matt!


----------



## Acct2000

I really like the sport coat. The pocket square looks nice, too. (Someone asked in another thread about pockets squares without a tie.)


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

That is a great coat, Matt. I love the patch pockets and the pattern is matched perfectly. Did you wear your white suede EGs with the pants?


----------



## satorstyle

Nice fit on the jacket. Cool wall sconce too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brion sweater
Lucky jeans
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Holdfast

https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb14ph1.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, gold/onyx links
RL Polo tie
Lobb Brampton
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

Forgot to pop in a square!


----------



## AlanC

*Cold Valentines Day*

Eldridge camelhair polo coat, vintage
Drake's scarf










Oxxford alpaca sportcoat
HSM shirt
Bullock & Jones tie by Charles Hill
Drake's pocket square
Polo wool trousers
AE Lexingtons

Two poses today to make up for the lack of one from Holdfast.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
LP sweater
Zegna jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Haystack

https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00842qg0.jpg


----------



## Holdfast

https://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb15002mj0.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt, Dunhill links
Random dept. store tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Exeter
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ Aquascutum navy overcoat, M&S brown trilby and tartan blue/purple scarf, Ede brown leather gloves.


----------



## AlanC

Haystack said:


> https://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00842qg0.jpg


Haystack, I think that's your best look yet! :icon_cheers:


----------



## SilkCity

Caraceni (Rome), sb 3button, 12oz H&S Charcoal/bead stripe;

Lewin, white popin, French cuffs;

A. Pacinelli (Rome) tie;

Cleverley, black, punch cap toe.

Totes!


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford coat (vintage 1956)
Drake's scarf



Gieves & Hawkes db blazer (US made)
Talbott shirt
Breuer tie
vintage white linen pocket square
Barry Bricken trousers
AE Saratogas

https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gh15feb07dt6.jpg


----------



## DocHolliday

Alan, I really like the collar of that shirt paired with that tie, knot and jacket. Are your shoes black or dark brown?


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, Doc. The shoes are burgundy, in fact.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> Oxxford coat (vintage 1956)
> Drake's scarf
> 
> 
> 
> Gieves & Hawkes db blazer (US made)
> Talbott shirt
> Breuer tie
> vintage white linen pocket square
> Barry Bricken trousers
> AE Saratogas
> 
> https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gh15feb07dt6.jpg


That is a GORGEOUS blazer Alan :icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling
BR turtleneck
Kors jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
NM scarf
Gates gloves


----------



## Holdfast

https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb16001lw7.jpghttps://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb16002vb5.jpghttps://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb16003rx8.jpg

New Ede midnight navy worsted flannel suit - coat is 2BSB, peak lapel, unvented, straight flapped pockets. Trousers are single-forward pleat, side fasteners, no belt loop, uncuffed. Fabric is from Lessers. The first photo is natural light, the second two are under artificial lighting. I've only minimally adjusted brightness so the difference in colour can still be seen. Even if it doesn't show up well in the photos, in real life there's a definite difference. The suit is a rich deep navy in normal light but becomes deepest charcoal under artificial lighting, esp fluorescent lights.

Halfway during the day, I switched to wearing the coat with the flaps tucked in. A sleeker look, but think flaps out works better during the daytime. However, I suspect this suit will get more evening than daytime use and so I'll probably tend to wear it with flaps tucked in more often.

Shirt and pocket square also from Ede & Ravenscroft, Tie is Calvin Klein, cufflinks are gold monogrammed, shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza monks. Today's scent was Platinum Egoiste, Chanel.

Alan - that DB blazer is superb on you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

BB overcoat
Brioni sweater
Borrelli jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
RLP scarf
NM gloves


----------



## [email protected]

checked jantzen shirt with silk knot links
wrangler jeans
ridiculously comfortable zara boots, kinda rm williams styled
belt i bought from some streetside leather maker guy in Thailand

i have no idea what brand of socks i was wearing. They were clean though.

Boxers were Levis if anyone is interested (I kinda hope not)


----------



## kshah

AlanC said:


> Oxxford coat (vintage 1956)
> Drake's scarf
> 
> 
> 
> Gieves & Hawkes db blazer (US made)
> Talbott shirt
> Breuer tie
> vintage white linen pocket square
> Barry Bricken trousers
> AE Saratogas
> 
> https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gh15feb07dt6.jpg


Blazer is great, but I really like your tie knot - great job!


----------



## Holdfast

I feel honoured that you shared that final snippet of information [email protected]! 

https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb17ve3.jpg

Ede jacket, scarf and gloves
Zegna shirt
Lee Brooklyn jeans, River Island belt
YSL boots
M&S hat
HOT Always, Bond No. 9

And in the interests of matching mat's full disclosure, my boxer briefs were M&S. 

Went into London today to meet a friend I hadn't seen in months, for brunch. Resisted the call of the Row and Jermyn Street in the afternoon but was sucked into Liberty and picked up a couple of richly patterned ties (watch out for them in next week's outfits!) and some fun polka dot and checked socks. Does anyone know who makes Liberty's own brand socks? They're not the greatest of materials (20% nylon - the horror!) but the patterns are nice and they're hand-linked and made in England.


----------



## Acct2000

Nicely done to both Holdfast and Alan!!!

If you guys keep it up, I may start to take you for granted!!


----------



## tel star

Holdfast said:


> I feel honoured that you shared that final snippet of information [email protected]!
> 
> https://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb17ve3.jpg
> 
> Ede jacket, scarf and gloves
> Zegna shirt
> Lee Brooklyn jeans, River Island belt
> YSL boots
> M&S hat
> HOT Always, Bond No. 9
> 
> And in the interests of matching mat's full disclosure, my boxer briefs were M&S.
> 
> Went into London today to meet a friend I hadn't seen in months, for brunch. Resisted the call of the Row and Jermyn Street in the afternoon but was sucked into Liberty and picked up a couple of richly patterned ties (watch out for them in next week's outfits!) and some fun polka dot and checked socks. Does anyone know who makes Liberty's own brand socks? They're not the greatest of materials (20% nylon - the horror!) but the patterns are nice and they're hand-linked and made in England.


Great jacket, scarf and hat. But ..... wot, no square?


----------



## Holdfast

The gloves were living in the jacket breast pocket whenever I went indoors (as in the photo); wouldn't have been room for a square!

Even if I didn't pop them in the pocket, I still wouldn't have worn a square - too many other little accents. Plus the jeans knock the overall formality down a bit too. Sacrilege, I know!


----------



## tel star

Holdfast said:


> The gloves were living in the jacket breast pocket whenever I went indoors (as in the photo); wouldn't have been room for a square!
> 
> Even if I didn't pop them in the pocket, I still wouldn't have worn a square - too many other little accents. Plus the jeans knock the overall formality down a bit too. Sacrilege, I know!


AAaahhhh .... Sorry. I hadn't seen the gloves. They didn't appear very clearly on my monitor. Having looked again more closely, that makes complete sense. Great ensemble.

Do you know of the _Oxford Shirt Company_ in Burford, just outside Oxford? I found it by accident after a visit to dine in Oriel College this week and liked what I saw..... They had genuine Liberty ties for *£12.95* :biggrin2: (reduced from £39.95) and - wait for it - pure silk pocket squares (mostly lovely polka dot) for £2.95 :icon_smile_big: (reduced from £12.95). I bagged up big time. They also had some lovely (but very expensive) tweed jackets which were very attractive from an Irish maker named 'Magee': https://www.mageedonegal.com/ Yum yum. What with that and a visit to E&R in Oxford and an Orvis in Burford, I was a very happy bunny.

ts


----------



## Soph

Venazi Sweater Jacket Navy
Ivy John Smedley Turtleneck
Dark Brown Borrelli. Jeans
CnJ Black Chelseas


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni suit
LP shirt
Zegna tie
Brioni belt
Byford socks
Kiton monkstraps
Brioni scarf
Gates gloves


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Holdfast said:


> https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb16001lw7.jpghttps://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb16002vb5.jpghttps://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb16003rx8.jpg


That suit looks terrific! However I think that the tie brings down the outfit.


----------



## Holdfast

tel star said:


> o you know of the _Oxford Shirt Company_ in Burford, just outside Oxford? I found it by accident after a visit to dine in Oriel College this week and liked what I saw..... They had genuine Liberty ties for *£12.95* :biggrin2: (reduced from £39.95) and - wait for it - pure silk pocket squares (mostly lovely polka dot) for £2.95 :icon_smile_big: (reduced from £12.95). I bagged up big time. They also had some lovely (but very expensive) tweed jackets which were very attractive from an Irish maker named 'Magee': https://www.mageedonegal.com/ Yum yum. What with that and a visit to E&R in Oxford and an Orvis in Burford, I was a very happy bunny.
> 
> ts


I had heard of them - was googling for something else and came across their name & address. But haven't visited yet. 3 quid for pocket squares sounds a major bargain - I'll drop in. And my fondness for Liberty means I'll probably end up browsing the ties too.

Thanks for the review/tips!

Glad E&R didn't disappoint either.



Bob Loblaw said:


> That suit looks terrific! However I think that the tie brings down the outfit.


Thank you. Do you think the tie is too light for the rest of the outfit?


----------



## AlanC

Maybe the last time out for the G&H Chesterfield this season. It's supposed to be near 70 by week's end. I remembered the pocket square this time, and pulled out the wool herringbone Stetson:










Oxxford suit
Harry & Sons shirt
Drake's tie
Welch Margetson pocket square, NOS
Grenson Oundles, cognac


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Maybe the last time out for the G&H Chesterfield this season. It's supposed to be near 70 by week's end. I remembered the pocket square this time, and pulled out the wool herringbone Stetson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford suit
> Harry & Sons shirt
> Drake's tie
> Welch Margetson pocket square, NOS
> Grenson Oundles, cognac


AlanC
I like your dress attire today as well as your fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP shearling peacoat
LP shirt
pdc cords
MD belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Holdfast said:


> Thank you. Do you think the tie is too light for the rest of the outfit?


Again I would like to assert that my critism is in the spirit of being helpful - I felt that the tie appeared cheap and shiny. The color is perfectly all right.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB blue suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Bob Loblaw said:


> Again I would like to assert that my critism is in the spirit of being helpful - I felt that the tie appeared cheap and shiny.


Well it IS Calvin Klein...!

Point taken though.

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb19001vr1.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Liberty tie & socks - no apologies for the rather extravagant/mismatched socks! :icon_smile_big: 
Tie Rack square
C&J Welbeck
Eternity, CK

Tie's hanging a bit low because I'm slouching against the chair...


----------



## Daveboxster

Holdfast said:


> Well it IS Calvin Klein...!
> 
> Point taken though.
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb19001vr1.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Zegna shirt & belt
> Liberty tie & socks - no apologies for the rather extravagant/mismatched socks! :icon_smile_big:
> Tie Rack square
> C&J Welbeck
> Eternity, CK
> 
> Tie's hanging a bit low because I'm slouching against the chair...


Are thoses the socks you found at the new Liberty store?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Holdfast said:


> Well it IS Calvin Klein...!
> 
> Point taken though.
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb19001vr1.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Zegna shirt & belt
> Liberty tie & socks - no apologies for the rather extravagant/mismatched socks! :icon_smile_big:
> Tie Rack square
> C&J Welbeck
> Eternity, CK
> 
> Tie's hanging a bit low because I'm slouching against the chair...


Holdfast-
As usual well done
I like to wear my neck tie that length


----------



## Chase Hamilton

Holdfast said:


> Well it IS Calvin Klein...!
> 
> Point taken though.
> 
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb19001vr1.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Zegna shirt & belt
> Liberty tie & socks - no apologies for the rather extravagant/mismatched socks! :icon_smile_big:
> Tie Rack square
> C&J Welbeck
> Eternity, CK
> 
> Tie's hanging a bit low because I'm slouching against the chair...


Holdfast:

That suit is _gorgeous_.

I like the wear you matched the necktie and square with it, as well.

--Chase


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather jacket
Brioni sweater
JS jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Haystack

https://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00847lt3.jpg


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> I like to wear my neck tie that length


I suspect you have the advantage of a few inches height over me. I need my ties to end about an inch or so higher or the proportions become a bit messed up! :icon_smile_big:



Daveboxster said:


> Are thoses the socks you found at the new Liberty store?


They are indeed the ones I bought at Liberty over the weekend, as are today's. I can never resist wearing new stuff fairly soon!



Chase Hamilton said:


> That suit is _gorgeous_.


Ebay purchase; compliments to Ben at honest goods.

Today:

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb20002nx6.jpg

RLPL camelhair suit
Zegna shirt, aquamarine links
Liberty tie
Liberty socks (sky blue with yellow check)
Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo
Lanvin belt
Tie Rack square
Blu Notte, Bulgari

My big concern was not overwhelming the outfit with too many competing points of interest. I think I _just_ kept it the right side of clownish, but comments/critique very welcome.


----------



## SCOTLANDtheBRAVE

shirt - T & A 
suit - Borrelli
socks - Pantherella
tie - Hermes
pocket square - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
shoes - Bally
undies - Calvins - t and bxr-brfs
belt - Ferragamo
watch - vintage Omega
cologne - Terre d' Hermes


i think that about covers it . ..so to speak . ..


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Today:

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb20002nx6.jpg

RLPL camelhair suit
Zegna shirt, aquamarine links
Liberty tie
Liberty socks (sky blue with yellow check)
Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo
Lanvin belt
Tie Rack square
Blu Notte, Bulgari

My big concern was not overwhelming the outfit with too many competing points of interest. I think I _just_ kept it the right side of clownish, but comments/critique very welcome.[/QUOTE]

Holdfast-
Well done
I prefer braces and cuffs


----------



## kitonbrioni

D&G leather peacoat
Brioni sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb21002rx0.jpg

https://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb21003xl2.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Dept. store tie
Ede square, navy M&S socks
Lanvin belt
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely

+ a new watch. An impulse buy - I've been after a reasonably priced slim and elegant automatic watch for some time and happened to browse the Longines selection at the local shop over my lunch break and fell in love with the Longines Conquest. Simple, slim, elegant and a good price. Exactly what I wanted. Not sure if I overpaid a bit (only got 10% off, final price £455), but it's very pretty.


----------



## Daveboxster

They are indeed the ones I bought at Liberty over the weekend, as are today's. I can never resist wearing new stuff fairly soon!

** How about a picture of the scks so we can judge the competing points of interest! I'm curious about liberty's line of socks.

Today:

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb20002nx6.jpg

RLPL camelhair suit
Zegna shirt, aquamarine links
Liberty tie
Liberty socks (sky blue with yellow check)
Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofo
Lanvin belt
Tie Rack square
Blu Notte, Bulgari

My big concern was not overwhelming the outfit with too many competing points of interest. I think I _just_ kept it the right side of clownish, but comments/critique very welcome.[/quote]


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

Holdfast said:


> Today:
> 
> https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb20002nx6.jpg
> 
> ...comments/critique very welcome.


Holdfast, gorgeous suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
NM sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
NM socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## Holdfast

Daveboxster - the socks are in the laundry hamper at the moment! Next time I wear them I'll take a snap.

Sorry for the poor quality photo today:

https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb22qi4.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Epsom College tie
Loake 1880 Wells
Black socks with white pindots from unknown maker, Tie Rack pocket square
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

+ Ede raincoat. Bit of a damp, gloomy day.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb22qi4.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Epsom College tie
Loake 1880 Wells
Black socks with white pindots from unknown maker, Tie Rack pocket square
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

+ Ede raincoat. Bit of a damp, gloomy day. [/QUOTE]

Holdfast-
Well done!


----------



## AlanC




----------



## CPVS

gray flannel chalkstripe double-breasted suit (Calvin Klein Collection, the nice CK that's fully canvassed) purchased from CarloFranco on ebay
faint glen plaid light blue forward-point shirt from Brooks Brothers
red and navy club stripe tie from Brooks Brothers
navy silk pocket square
gray woolen socks with off-white dots


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


>


AlanC,
Good looking attire!
How about a description?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL peacoat
NM sweater
Ferre jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC,
> Good looking attire!
> How about a description?


Two things that matter, Mac: Trafalgar braces, C&J *black* semi-brogues. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Two things that matter, Mac: Trafalgar braces, C&J *black* semi-brogues. :icon_smile_wink:


AlanC,
Thank you! Keep doing it


----------



## Holdfast

At work today, but came in a bit late and decided to dress a bit more casually than usual (it IS Friday, after all!):

https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb23jn3.jpg

RLPL cashmere jacket
RLPL shirt, grey/silver links
RL Polo wool tie
M&S trousers, River Island belt
Ferragamo suede bit loafers, M&S lilac socks
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## upr_crust

*It is always a pleasure to see your postings, Holdfast . . .*

Holdfast, it is always a pleasure to see your daily postings - you are certainly in competition for the most elegantly attired person posting on these fora.

It is also nice to see that you are getting good use out of your RLPL bargains obtained a short while ago - your sports jacket, certainly, was part of that well-chosen haul. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Grey s/b 2-button peak lapel 2-piece by Burton (1954)
White tunic shirt with matching soft detachable collar, T.M. Lewin
Raspberry pink tie with circle pattern, M&S (a present from my daughter)
Pink braces with white leather ends, T.M. Lewin
Vintage MoP double-oval cufflinks
Pink socks, M&S
White silk pocket handkerchief
Loake 1880 "Truro" in chestnut calf

Grey "Mason" fur felt fedora by Herald & Heart/The Susquehana Hat Co.
Camel fly-fronted s/b overcoat, John G. Hardy
Whangee-handle black walking umbrella, vintage M&S


----------



## Cravate Noire

*My first outfit*

Greetings Gentlemen,

my first Outfit on AAAC, I hope you dont mind that I dont give any Brands/Manufacterers, but I think at my age (18) I should be concerned not to give the impression of being a show-off or pretender.
At least I'm afraid that there might occur occasions in which I don't react according to etiquette just because of the lack of life experience, if you know what I mean!

Well, enough philosophy










Corduroy 3B blazer
Cut-away collar shirt with french cuffs
Silver cufflinks with light blue cloth border (i hope anyone can idenfity what I mean with that English)
Unpleated flannel Glencheck trousers 
Brown V-neck slip-over (?) (a pullover without sleeves)
Striped wool tie (i think it harmonises quite nicely with the other fabrics)
Cotton pocket square
Shoes, well "semi-elegant" brown leather sneakers, unfortunately they aren't on the photo, i think they looked better with the outfit than the word "sneaker" suggests^^.

I apologize for the bad English, at least translating sartorial terms isn't always that easy...


----------



## SGladwell

Vintage Chester Barrie for Harrod's 2B/DV blazer with patch pockets (including chest)
Knize white cotton pocket square
Charvet white broadcloth moderate spread/French cuff shirt
Paraboot dark brown leather belt
Rogan original-cut jeans
NM house brand navy OTC socks
Helmut Lang Chelsea boots, dark brown calf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
MF bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> Corduroy 3B blazer
> Cut-away collar shirt with french cuffs
> Silver cufflinks with light blue cloth border (i hope anyone can idenfity what I mean with that English)
> Unpleated flannel Glencheck trousers
> Brown V-neck slip-over (?) (a pullover without sleeves)
> Striped wool tie (i think it harmonises quite nicely with the other fabrics)
> Cotton pocket square
> Shoes, well "semi-elegant" brown leather sneakers, unfortunately they aren't on the photo, i think they looked better with the outfit than the word "sneaker" suggests^^.
> 
> I apologize for the bad English, at least translating sartorial terms isn't always that easy...


Welcome!

Very nice outfit!

But I have to ask: since you are 18, do you get any negative comments for dressing so conservatively? I suppose the sneakers add a fun, younger element to the outfit (I can guess what sort of sneaker you're referring to), but it's basically very conservative. How do your peers react to it?


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thank you Holdfast!

Well, I don't dress up like that everyday of course, I forgot to mention that it was for a certain occasion (so in fact I didn't wear it yesterday, i hope that's also ok).
My surrounding somehow is divided in people who don't care much (or even at all) how they look like, and some who share the same penchant like me (funnily enough they are, including me, a little anglophile:icon_smile_wink.
The interesting thing about it, is that the young people with a similar view of (life)style aren't that easy to find here, so they are spread all over the country...at least some of them exist.
But if everybody is tolerant, things like that are seen as personal preferences just as I would see very fashion forward style as a personal preference.

Here I have another (maybe 1 week old) outfit, rather "smart casual"










2B Blazer
Two-ply batiste shirt with french cuffs 
Rectangular silver/onyx cufflinks
Again the brown V-neck slip-over (well, is that the correct term?)
A slightly slim-fitting jeans
The same (again not visible) sneakers like in the last outfit
God knows why I didn't wear a white pocket square


----------



## Soph

Schott Black Cafe Racer
Smedley Dark Green Turtleneck
Levi's 514 Slim
RM Williams French Veal Chelseas


----------



## Acct2000

Nice Saturday Winter Look!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Charvet tie
Brioni belt
RT cufflinks
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

CK jacket
RLPL sweater
Earl jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb26zs0.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb26001gs1.jpg

RLPL suit
Sulka shirt
Zegna tie
Tie Rack square
Liberty socks - close-up picture as requested by Daveboxster
JL Brampton
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

Spring is on its way!


----------



## AlanC

Harrison James by Isaia suit
Nick Hilton tie
Brooks Bros linen pocket square
Harry & Sons shirt
Pantherella socks
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Harrison James by Isaia suit
Nick Hilton tie
Brooks Bros linen pocket square
Harry & Sons shirt
Pantherella socks
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown[/QUOTE]

AlanC,
A good looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Dunhill sweater
LP jeans
DeVecchi belt
Zegna socks
LM boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb27002it3.jpg

Ede suit
RLPL shirt, MOP links
Liberty tie
Lanvin belt, M&S grey socks, Tie Rack square
Ferragamo woven leather captoes
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ brown Liberty overcoat


----------



## AlanC

Brioni sportcoat
HSM blue microcheck shirt
T&A tie
Dunhill linen square
Canali trousers
Brooks Brothers by Alden full strap loafers, burgundy calf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni polo
Oxxford pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Brideshead

Nearly-black suit with a very fine herringbone, 2B SB centre vent - Ben Sherman
White cotton shirt with light and darker grey pinstripe - Dior
Black silk tie with off-white small dots - Benjamin James
Salmon pink silk twill pocket square - Armani (c.1983)
Black belt with black buckle - NewMan (c.1982)
Dark grey pinstripe sock - Boss; supported by grey garter from Woods of Shropshire
Black monkstraps - Patrick Cox

Brolly in navy cotton - Armani
Traditional dark tan briefcase - Dents

cologne - M. Carven (discontinued)


----------



## upr_crust

*Just because it's Wednesday . . . .*

. . . it is not raining, and it's above freezing in NYC.

Navy pinstripe three-piece suit (BB, MTM)
H&K French blue shirt, with bold red and white stripes, white spread collar, white double cuffs (vintage 1984)
Solid burgundy satin tie (maker best left unmentioned)
Navy, red and gold enamelled "dumbbell" cufflinks
Vintage gold watch chain (family heirloom, with replacement modern pocket watch)
Black moc-croc Polo belt
Navy patterned OTC socks
BB black tassel loafers

For outerwear:
Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat 
Navy & gold silk brocade scarf, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason)
Grey fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (now truly non-pareil, as it has been discontinued - a shame, as it is my favourite cologne).


----------



## jcriswel

*Warming up a little in Dallas*

It's a nice day today in Dallas, 68 and cloudy skys - no rain.

MyTailor.com suit - charcoal gray pinstripe (Dormeuil S-120)
MyTailor.com shirt - white with blue checks
Dormeuil tie - Chris Despos sold me this tie. I really like it!
C&J shoes - Belgrave
Pantharella OTC socks

Please excuse the lack of a pocket square. I have a limited inventory and I could not find one to coordinate with the rest of the outfit. I'm searching for a PS to go with this outfit. Any suggestions? Perhaps a solid blue to pick up the blue in the shirt stripes.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

jcriswel,
Nicely done
Could use a pocket square
Thank you for posting the picture


----------



## Cravate Noire

jcriswel:

Very nice combination!
I would stick to a simple white pocket square, but blue solid also sounds good.

The picture is a bit older, I hope this isn't the wrong place for posting it.
I apologize for the poor quality and small size.










Grey 3B pin-stripe suit
White-blue striped shirt with white collar/cuffs and pin-collar (cant be seen seen unfortunately)
Black necktie with small white dots
White cotton pocket square
Rectangular silver/onyx cuff links


----------



## Acct2000

Alan C, Monday and Tuesday's pictures are both really nice.

I really like the Tuesday tie!


----------



## emorel98




----------



## kitonbrioni

Valstar jacket
Brioni polo
Moschino jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## jdldore

Charcoal gray pinstripe suit (Master & Co., HK MTM)
Blue shirt (John W. Nordstrom)
Red, blue, ecru repp tie (Ede & Ravenscroft)
Navy and gold enamelled cufflinks (gift from ex, probably purchased from Satan)
Steel and gold Rolex Sub with blue face
Black belt (Polo)
Black socks (dunno...Costco maybe?) 
Black oxfords (AE)


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire - lovely shirt in that last photo.

Wearing my least favourite suit today. Should probably donate it at some point since the jacket really is too big for me now, but I can't help feeling it has useful life still!

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar01002wa6.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Canali shirt
Stefano Ricci tie, Tie Rack square 
River Island belt, M&S navy socks
JL Aerson shoes


----------



## DocHolliday

Three piece flax-silk suit from Polo, super slim
Blue herringbone shirt from Tyrwhitt (talk smack about Tyrwhitt if you like, but this is one of my favorites)
Brooks rep stripe
Paul Smith striped socks of many colors
RM Williams boots
Floral pocket square made by Kent Wang

I like this suit because it's appropriate for nothing.


----------



## AlanC

And Doc comes out guns a-blazin'! Great look. Have you posted a pic before? If so, I either missed it or it's been too long.

I'm awaiting my own Kent Wang white floral pocket square. Of course, that ensemble might have looked better with a handrolled plain white linen... :biggrin2:


----------



## Cravate Noire

DocHolliday: I would rather say that this suit is appropriate for absolutely everything ! Really nice in my oppinion.

Looking-out in the city for things I probably can't afford!










Outerwear (finally I managed to take a picture of it):









DB Trenchcoat
2B Blazer
Light-blue shirt, cut-away collar, discreet woven-check, french cuffs
Grey silk knots as cufflinks
Grey flannel trousers
Woven white-turquoise check tie 
Light-blue silk pocket square
Black derbies


----------



## simj

A big pair of pants. Nothing else just pants.


----------



## DocHolliday

AlanC said:


> And Doc comes out guns a-blazin'! Great look. Have you posted a pic before? If so, I either missed it or it's been too long.
> 
> I'm awaiting my own Kent Wang white floral pocket square. Of course, that ensemble might have looked better with a handrolled plain white linen... :biggrin2:


I posted a casual pic a long time ago over at SF. Just flannels and a sweater, nothing memorable. I actually toyed with the handrolled plain white linen for this suit, but you're sold out and Kent is still selling. :laugh:

CN, is that a metal button on your blazer? If so, props for that. Too many guys have been scared off metal buttons by the abundance of bad blazers out there. But good metal buttons are beautiful.

Thanks for the kind words, guys.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Doc:
Yes, it is! 
For the first time, I chose one with silver Buttons, when I buy one day another one (3B then, and I'd like to have a DB blazer too...) I maybe try plain gold.
I see that the pics aren't so good again, next time I try to take them at daylight.


----------



## AlanC

I can't compete with Doc today, but here it is, anyway...










Samuelsohn suit
Zegna Napoli Couture xxx shirt
Etro tie (although made in the US)
Liberty braces
vintage linen pocket square
vintage snap links
AE Fifth Avenues


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
I like your attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Brioni sweater
Levi 505
FC belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## jcriswel

*Chris Despos jacket*

In November I took the bespoke plunge for the first time with Chris Despos. I asked him to make a sports jacket for me. Here it is. It is made from a beautiful Zegna blue with a faint light brown window pane. I have been enjoying it.

Jacket - Chris Despos
Pants - Zanella (chocolate brown with faint blue checks)
Tie - Scabal (bought from Chris Despos)
Shirt - Lorenzini
Shoes - AE Clifton (Chestnut)
Belt - AE (Chestnut)
Socks - Pantharella OTC


----------



## william76

Looks great jcriswell! 

Do you happen to have any more pics of you wearing the jacket? I'd love to see it from the front to check out the silhouette.


----------



## Soph

Playing Spy in the Rain yesterday
Classic Aqua 5 Khaki
Zero Haliburton Silver Case
--3 button flannel borrelli underneath, tailored ds barba gold label, ricci steel blue tie..


----------



## jcriswel

*Full frontal*



Chris Rimby said:


> Looks great jcriswell!
> 
> Do you happen to have any more pics of you wearing the jacket? I'd love to see it from the front to check out the silhouette.


Chris,

I think this is what you want. It's not the best picture. I'm still training my photographer (wife) to tell me when my shirt sleeves need to be pulled down and my jacket sleeves need to be straightened. The jacket looks more elegant than the picture portrays.

I will try to replace this picture with a better one later. Chris did a fabulous job with this jacket.

jcriswel


----------



## Holdfast

Soph and Cravate - loving the DB trenches.

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar02cj6.jpg

Ede jacket, Tie Rack gold square
Zegna shirt
Ricci tie
Brioni trousers, Zegna belt
Zegna loafers, M&S navy socks
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake
+ Paul Smith overcoat and Ede scarf & gloves


----------



## Soph

Afternoon
Zanella Brown Cotton Peacoat (actually warm, rich and a tad velvet like)
Smedley Ivy Turtleneck
Levi's 514 slims
Zegna Couture jodhpur Ankle boots


----------



## Bertie Wooster

Doc & Holdfast, simply outstanding ! Quite, quite wonderfull choices on both your parts. Doc, if I can get my ongoing summer suit project to come out anywhere near half that good I'll be a happy man indeed !


----------



## william76

jcriswel said:


> Chris,
> 
> I think this is what you want. It's not the best picture. I'm still training my photographer (wife) to tell me when my shirt sleeves need to be pulled down and my jacket sleeves need to be straightened. The jacket looks more elegant than the picture portrays.
> 
> I will try to replace this picture with a better one later. Chris did a fabulous job with this jacket.
> 
> jcriswel


Thanks for posting! It still looks very, very good.

I've always heard that Despos does fine work. Everything is in proportion on your coat and the cloth looks fantastic. Good choice there.

I've got two bespoke suits in the works as we speak (with Thomas Mahon, Desmond Merrion). I'll be posting pics when they're done.

Are you a member of the London Lounge yet?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani suede
Brioni jeans
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar03001ly0.jpg

Lee Brooklyn jeans
RL Polo shirt
Topman waistcoat
Loro Piana Schooner suede jacket
YSL boots
HOT Always, Bond No. 9


----------



## ABS

*my style*

CK Shirt
CK Suit
Kenneth Cole Shoes
Kenneth Cole Watch

Check out the site below with some nice products.

This website has a great selection of products for the modern man. From accessories to clothes. Check it out.

*https://metrosexual.zlio.com*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni suit
Kiton shirts
Brioni scarf
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
PS socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Cravate Noire

Sophistication:
I have to admit, that I like your trenchcoat more than mine!
I'm a little unsure how to arrange it so that it looks the best, not that much experience with trenches...

Holdfast: The outfit with the gloves in your breast-pocket is great!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna polo
Diesel jeans
RLPL belt
Zegna socks
Olathe anteater boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar05001uz9.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt & belt
M&S tie and navy socks, Tie Rack square
C&J Welbecks
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Cravate Noire

City again, I hope it'S not too much of unnecessary details...




























Quilted brown jacket with velvet collar
Brown v-neck slip-over
White twill-structured shirt with fine black and beige pencilstripes, french cuffs
Silver cuff links with black satin border
Beige tie with shaded stripes and paisleys
Charcoal wool pants
Black derbies


----------



## Soph

Cesare Attolini Overcoat
Barney's Burgundy Scarf
3 Button Dark Charcoal Flannel Suit tailored by Despos
Pink tailored by Despos Barba Gold Label Pink DS FC
Navy Silk Links
Pantherella Navy OTC socks
Vass U Last Cognac London 3 eyelet


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin shearling
NM sweater
AG jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## upr_crust

*When dressing for the cold, wear layers . . .*

. . . which, today, meant wearing a three-piece suit.

Today's ensemble:

Navy striped three-piece MTM suit (BB)
Blue track striped shirt, white spread collar and white double cuffs (H&K)
Deep solid red silk tie (BB) 
Oval enamel cufflinks - deep red center, edged in navy (BB)
Gold watch chain (family heirloom, with modern replacement watch)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points
Black moc-croc Polo belt
Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
Black Church's semi-brogues

For insulation for the frightful cold outside today (it is about 12F/-11C here in NYC this morning)

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)
Oversized blue tartan cashmere scarf (for under the coat) (H&K)
Woven wool UK-university style striped muffler (for over the coat) (BB)
Black shearling and suede "ambassador's" hat

Penhaligon's Douro (not my usual scent, but hefty enough to make one feel a bit warmer while outside).


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## dag2000

Nordstrom Smartcare Classic Dress Shirt (white, straight collar)
Paul Stuart foulard tie - purple with gold, green, and tan triangles
Black and white houndstooth two button suit by Kilgour, French, and Stanbury for Barney's
Black, split toe Cole Haans that wear like a flesh eating virus (I'm awaiting delivery of a pair of AE Park Avenues in 13 E; the Cole Haans are a stiff and unforgiving 13 D).
Black wool cashmere blend overcoat made by (or at least the says) di Silver. Never heard of them. Got the coat 13 years ago and it's still in great shape.
Black Aquascutum cashmere scarf


----------



## jml90

upr_crust said:


> . . . which, today, meant wearing a three-piece suit.
> 
> Today's ensemble:
> 
> Navy striped three-piece MTM suit (BB)
> Blue track striped shirt, white spread collar and white double cuffs (H&K)
> Deep solid red silk tie (BB)
> Oval enamel cufflinks - deep red center, edged in navy (BB)
> Gold watch chain (family heirloom, with modern replacement watch)
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points
> Black moc-croc Polo belt
> Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> Black Church's semi-brogues
> 
> For insulation for the frightful cold outside today (it is about 12F/-11C here in NYC this morning)
> 
> D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)
> Oversized blue tartan cashmere scarf (for under the coat) (H&K)
> Woven wool UK-university style striped muffler (for over the coat) (BB)
> Black shearling and suede "ambassador's" hat
> 
> Penhaligon's Douro (not my usual scent, but hefty enough to make one feel a bit warmer while outside).


I demand a picture!


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


Wow, that's bright! Who needs spring sunshine? :icon_smile_big:

https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar06001yt1.jpg

Brioni blazer
Sulka shirt
Some random tie from Hong Kong, gold tie clip
M&S trousers, River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Exeter
Edition, Hugo Boss
+ brown/white dogtooth cashmere scarf

A slight 80s vibe to bits of the outfit today, I think.


----------



## Soph

Flash makes this brighter in the center pic than it really is, it's more like the pant:
Sunglasses by SEE Inc.
Borrelli 2 Button Plaid Navy/blue/silver 
Barbra Gold Label FC blue shirt
both tailored by Despos Inc.
Hunter surface pattern Ricci Tie
Silk Navy links
Pantherella OTC Navy socks
Sutor Handgrade wingtips


----------



## jdldore

Light gray suit with light blue/ecru multistripe (Lubiam)
Ecru shirt with spread collar (Nordstrom Smartcare)
Foulard tie with red base, and navy, gold, gray, ecru (Robert Talbott) 
Gold and stainless Rolex sub with blue face
Black belt (Polo)
Gray socks (Costco)
Black oxford lace-ups (AE)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
Armani socks
MM loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*Sorry - no picture for yesterday's attire, but . . .*

I beg forgiveness for not being able to provide a photo of yesterday's attire (and, believe me, there are days when I would like to have a photo of myself well-attired, as a small visual antidote to the quotidien annoyances that plague us all in this life), but, take heart. I expect to pick up my latest sartorial indulgence (a new three-piece suit from BB) tomorrow or Friday, and hope to have an entire set of photos of the item on the "model" taken soon thereafter. Those photos I will be happy to post for the general entertainment of the viewers of these fora (including yourself, jml).

I am flattered that you would think to ask for photographic proof of attire :icon_smile: .



jml90 said:


> I demand a picture!


----------



## Holdfast

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar07vx3.jpg

Brioni suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt, Dunhill links
Dept. store tie, Tie Rack square
Tramezza monks, blue Liberty socks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast;
Brioni suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt said:


> Holdfast,
> As usual, well done


----------



## Soph

[[







[
Borrelli 3 Button Navy Sharkskin like Suit
Truzzi Blue Dress Shirt
Both tailored by Despos Inc.
Ceasare Attolini 7 fold Navy/harvest gold/light blue Tie


----------



## mcarthur

Sophistication,
Today's dress attire looks good


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn sportcoat
Talbott shirt
Marathon tie--vintage 1930s
Brooks Bros linen ps
Barry Bricken trousers
Brooks Bros by Alden full strap loafers

Brooks Bros 'Made in England' top frame briefcase

Detail with tie:


----------



## kshah

Sophistication said:


> [[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Borrelli 3 Button Navy Sharkskin like Suit
> Truzzi Blue Dress Shirt
> Both tailored by Despos Inc.
> Ceasare Attolini 7 fold Navy/harvest gold/light blue Tie


Great suit, tie looks nice. I'm sure if I saw that tie on the rack it wouldn't impress me - great job.

I'm giving myself a few years to look this good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
HF sweater
Oxxford pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
testoni loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Nice tie Alan - and the really small knot goes well with that style collar I think. Nice jacket too.

Soph - the finish on the fabric of the suit adds a nice bit of visual interest and I suspect works even better "in the flesh".

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar08ez3.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt
M&S tie, Tie Rack square
C&J Welbeck
Eternity, CK

Got a nasty cold and somehow all the black & white seemed appropriate. I'm getting a lot of use out of the white linen handkerchief in my trouser pocket too.


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> Nice tie Alan - and the really small knot goes well with that style collar I think. Nice jacket too.


Thanks. A small knot is all this tie is capable of. Vintage ties simply don't have the heft to do anything very large, or even average, by today's standards. They also tend to be quite short--this one is under 52"--so you can't do anything that takes too much length, either. After this picture I did try a Prince Albert, which gave me a knot that I liked better (it usually does) than the pictured FIH, and the tie length still worked.


----------



## tripreed

Are thoe "jazz hands" in that picture, Alan? Looks nice anyways.


----------



## Cravate Noire

It was about art today...
Photo quality is the worst ever, I'm sorry about it.



















2B dark-bown jacket, Prince of Wales Check with blue plaid
Light blue collar shirt, cut-away collar with french cuffs
Woven tie in chequered shades of white, brown and blue 
Light blue silk pocket square
Grey silk knots as cufflinks
Dark-grey pants
Black derbies


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
A sharpe looking outfit. Good to see that you are utilizing your new briefcase.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL ocbd
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## jml90

What's the black thing hanging from behind the tie?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna polo
Borrelli pant
NM belt
CK socks
testoni loafers


----------



## Bob Loblaw

https://imageshack.us
End of a long day so pardon the wrinkles.

Pringle lambswool sweater vest
Ike Behar light pink shirt
Bill's Kakhis twill (Twill Bill)
AE Coltons
Hermés knit tie (I really have to find more casual ties lest I wear this one to death)


----------



## Holdfast

I like it Bob! (and are you about to do the Twist?  )

I'm still feeling ill, so I thought I'd brighten up my Friday outfit a bit to distract others from my red, runny nose!

https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar09002xg5.jpg

RL Polo jacket, Ede & Ravenscroft pocket square
Zegna shirt
Turnbull & Asser tie
Marks & Spencers trousers, Lanvin belt
Loake 1880 Exeter, Marks & Spencers socks
Liberty overcoat (overarm)
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast,
You definitely brighten my day! I hope you get better. Do you wear braces?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the get-well-soon! 

As for braces - almost never (black tie being the sole, occasional exception since the trousers have only side adjusters and are a touch too big for me). Whenever I wear braces, I'm quite conscious of them and worried they'll slip over my shoulders. So I tend to overtighten them and/or tense my shoulders unconsciously, giving me back pain.

I'll have to stick to belts or side-adjusters for now I think.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna suede
Barneys sweater
Zegna jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Like that T&A tie quite a bit, Holdfast!

Once again at the end of a busy day - wrinkled and tie slightly askew:

https://imageshack.us

Belvest blazer
Ferragamo tie - blue with bee detail (pre AAAC)
T&A navy with yellow dot square
Hilditch and Key blush colored shirt
Zanella Outdoor cotton trousers
Paraboots plain toe derby shoes.

I think next time I will chose a better tie and attempt more contrast. I am new at wearing a blazer and trying to find elements that work well with it.


----------



## cgc

First Saturday in a long while that one can go without an overcoat (or parka) here in Chicago. I still wore heavier wieghts but it was a perfect match for the day:

Mid Grey Vintage Oxxford Onwentsia Cashwool jacket
Houndstooth Charcoal Brooks Golden Fleece trousers
White Brooks shirt
Red with grey stripe Pal Zileri tie bought from forum member EL72
Dark burgandy AE cap toe

I don't have any sort of camera to take a picture, but I'm not much to look at anyway.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys'
dark green sports jacket
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Prada belt
DS tie
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## Walzac

Courtot shirt
Marc Guyot brown Prince of Wales covercoat and wool suit
Dimitri Gomez shoes


----------



## AlanC

Welcome, Walzac, very nice. Is that tie knit? Who made the fedora?


----------



## Holdfast

Interesting coat, Walzac.

And welcome!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Walzac,
Welcome to the forum. Thank you for posting the picture. Keep it up


----------



## Soph

Walzac,

Nice shoes.


----------



## Walzac

Many thanks!
Yes, Brooks Brothers knit tie
Other view of a Prince of Wales from Marc Guyot:

Other picture of my shoes:


----------



## AlanC

^ The covered waistcoat buttons are nice. Lovely shoes. All very elegant.

All the above makes me skittish about posting my own effort today. Consider it my effor to make Walzac look even better by comparison:










Brooks Bros GF suit
Lewin shirt
no name pointy ended silk knit tie (made in Italy)
Kent Wang pocket square
Trafalgar braces
vintage MOP 'button' double-sided cufflinks
Crockett & Jones for Tom James black semi-brogues

Cufflink close-up:


----------



## Holdfast

I think you hold your own, Alan. Actually, I've noticed your look gradually evolving in small, subtle ways over the past few months. Little details like fresher colour combinations, more textures and tie knots being slightly different. Is this conscious, or a natural AAAC response? 

It's a positive move, regardless, in my opinion.

Walzac - what fabric and weight is that on the suit, if I may ask? I was looking for something similar last year and couldn't find one I really liked. I think yours may also have too bright a windowpane for me, but the scale and colour of the plaid is better than I've seen before and I'd like to track it down in the flesh to compare. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC,
Your dress attire is very nicely done


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> I think you hold your own, Alan. Actually, I've noticed your look gradually evolving in small, subtle ways over the past few months. Little details like fresher colour combinations, more textures and tie knots being slightly different. Is this conscious, or a natural AAAC response?


Thanks, HF. I have been trying more pattern matching (you should have seen the shirt and tie I almost wore today!) as well as added texture through grenadines, etc. (the tie pictured is a true knit rather than a grenadine, though, even though shaped like a traditional tie). I guess you could say it's a natural conscious AAAC/SF response.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> vintage MOP 'button' double-sided cufflinks
> Cufflink close-up:


I hate you....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suede
Barneys sweater
JV pants
NM belt
Zegna socks
Timberland boots


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Stunning look, Walzac. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Walzac

AlanC said:


> Welcome, Walzac, very nice. Is that tie knit? Who made the fedora?


It's a trilby actually, slightly narrower than a fedora!
Made by Gelot, Paris, 14 years ago. Gelot was integrated to the Lanvin Shop in Paris. I think they're out of business now. Try Motsch By Hermes.


----------



## Walzac

Holdfast said:


> Walzac - what fabric and weight is that on the suit, if I may ask? I was looking for something similar last year and couldn't find one I really liked. I think yours may also have too bright a windowpane for me, but the scale and colour of the plaid is better than I've seen before and I'd like to track it down in the flesh to compare. Thank you in advance.


The "Prince of Wales" check is a worsted flannel from JJ Minnis (Huddersfield).
Weight is about 13 Oz. Marc loves working with heavyweight or middleweight fabrics. He's got an incredible selection and if you share his tastes, you'll become crazy instantly!!!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Hickey Freeman blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's ensemble - described today, pictures to follow . . .*

Feeling a tinge of regret that I did not have pictures of my outfit described last week for jml (as per his request for a photo), I wore a slight variation of last week's outfit today, and was fortunate enough to importune one of my co-workers to photograph it. Pictures should be available by Wednesday.

In the interim, here are the ingredients of today's ensemble:

Navy stripe MTM three-piece suit (BB)
Blue-and-white striped shirt, spread collar, double/French cuffs (Pink)
Purple silk tie with small lavender spots (Pink)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, in a rough set of points (see photo when posted)
Sterling and sapphire double-faced bar cufflinks (Deakin & Francis)
Vintage watch chain
Black calf belt (Polo, via Syms - thrift is a virtue)
Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms - see above)
New & Lingwood black brogues (whether or not apropos of the ensemble I leave to the judgment of the viewer)

Not shown:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)
Silk jacquard fringed scarf - blue/green, with purple fringe
Grey fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets

I hope that the pictures come out OK. More news as it happens . . .


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button Rear Vent Grey/blue stripe Suit
Truzzi Light Blue DS Barrell Cuff
Attolini navy/gold/light blue 7 fold 4 inch width
Both tailored by Despos Corp.
Pantherella Navy Blue socks OTCalf
Sutor Suede handgrade wingtips


----------



## AlanC

Walzac said:


> It's a trilby actually, slightly narrower than a fedora!
> Made by Gelot, Paris, 14 years ago. Gelot was integrated to the Lanvin Shop in Paris. I think they're out of business now. Try Motsch By Hermes.


Thanks for the information on the trilby. It has a profile more akin to the traditional fedora look than what I would expect in a trilby, but it might simply be a matter of angle or your personal preference in shaping the hat. Either way, I like it!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Sander jacket
Brioni jeans shirt
Earnest jeans
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Pirelli driving mocs


----------



## Holdfast

Walzac said:


> The "Prince of Wales" check is a worsted flannel from JJ Minnis (Huddersfield).
> Weight is about 13 Oz. Marc loves working with heavyweight or middleweight fabrics. He's got an incredible selection and if you share his tastes, you'll become crazy instantly!!!


Thank you Walzac. A trifle heavier than I am seeking for my own current needs, but it certainly looks superb.


----------



## upr_crust

*Yesterday's attire, shown today . . .*

As previously promised, pictures of yesterday's attire, a minor variation on a previous outing for this particular suit. JML, this one's for you . . .

As a reminder, here is a description to go with the photos:

Navy stripe MTM three-piece suit (BB)
Blue-and-white striped shirt, spread collar, double/French cuffs (Pink)
Purple silk tie with small lavender spots (Pink)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, in a rough set of points (see photo when posted)
Sterling and sapphire double-faced bar cufflinks (Deakin & Francis)
Vintage watch chain
Black calf belt (Polo, via Syms - thrift is a virtue)
Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms - see above)
New & Lingwood black brogues (whether or not apropos of the ensemble I leave to the judgment of the viewer)

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01313aip9.jpg

https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01515uh9.jpg

https://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01717zm1.jpg

https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02020dz7.jpg

https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02423aazm2.jpg


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

Chris Despos suit
https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0703&f=third_best.jpg

https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0703&f=second_best.jpg

https://paintedover.com/uploads/show.php?loc=0703&f=best.jpg

Pardon the tough guy look, I've got a pinch b/w my cheek and gum. Also, pardon the banner at the top of the image page, I had no idea "paintedover" also accepted advertising from what appear to be lonely gals in search of a good time.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

upr crust and Lotharofthehillpeople,
Thank you for posting pictures. Your attire looks nice


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## yachtie

Mac-
I'm not a bow tie wearer but that's a very nice look!


----------



## jdldore

On Friday, in advance of a pitch meeting to do the corporate and procurement work for a company founded by two young women in their early twenties, I wore a 3B mid-gray sharkskin suit, a black shirt, a pink tie with a gray and black geometric pattern, and a pair of black square toed dress casual shoes. Much to my surprise and dismay, the two founders decided to cede their meeting responsibilities to their 55-year old CFO, who looked like he had walked into the meeting straight from BB corporate. Needless to say, he was not impressed. Lessons learned: (1) nobody expects their lawyer to dress like a poor man's Alfie and (2) the twenty-somethings probably would have thought I looked ridiculous anyway (which, of course, I did). 

So, today I came back to reality:

Mid-gray suit with blue rail stripes and ecru pinstripes (JAB SG -- on sale)
Light Blue shirt (HK MTM)
Check tie with yellow ground and mid-blue, white, and navy stripes (Pink)
Silver and black cuff links (Donahue)
Black belt (Polo)
Mid-gray socks (The Gap)
Black oxfords (AE)


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Mac-
> I'm not a bow tie wearer but that's a very nice look!


Yachtie,
Thank you. We will try to convert you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Barneys sweater
Lucky jeans
TB belt
Zegna wool socks
DM wingtips


----------



## Holdfast

jdldore said:


> On Friday, in advance of a pitch meeting to do the corporate and procurement work for a company founded by two young women in their early twenties, I wore a 3B mid-gray sharkskin suit, a black shirt, a pink tie with a gray and black geometric pattern, and a pair of black square toed dress casual shoes. Much to my surprise and dismay, the two founders decided to cede their meeting responsibilities to their 55-year old CFO, who looked like he had walked into the meeting straight from BB corporate. Needless to say, he was not impressed. Lessons learned: (1) nobody expects their lawyer to dress like a poor man's Alfie and (2) the twenty-somethings probably would have thought I looked ridiculous anyway (which, of course, I did).


An instructive tale! Sorry to hear about the inadvertant bait & switch they pulled on you!

I do modify my outfits depending on who I'm likely to encounter, but within a range I'm comfortable with. I think it's the "sartorial dissonance" people pick up on - when you're dressed in a way that is either completely inappropriate or perhaps, more relevant to this thread, when you're making such an effort to dress correctly that you feel uncomfortable as a result. My belief is that people tend to view others as stylish when they're comfortable in what they're wearing because the confidence shines through.

That doesn't mean not trying anything new, of course (or we'd never be able to encourage the jeans & T brigade to try dressing a bit smarter occasionally) but making sure that whatever new you do try fits in with your personal lifestyle and your character.


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button Charcoal Mid weight rear vent Suit
Borrelli Burgundy, Blue, Whie Stripe DS
Both Tailored by Despos Tailoring Empire Corp.
Dormeuil Burgundry Grenadine Tie
pantherella Socks
Gato Tramezza Oxblood ankle boot


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford blazer
Brooks OCBD
Hermes tie
Brooks silk square
Jeff Rose cotton trousers
Grenson Masterpiece strap captoe loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suede
Carroll sweater
Borrelli pant
MD belt
PS socks
JL loafers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
A good looking outfit. Compliments on your hermes neck tie


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Brian13

i am wearing today

black pants
blue dress shirt.
navy windbreaker (from my work)
black wingtips
BRIGHT ORANGE NAGRANIS YEAH!

i wish i can take a photo of my ensemble. but i feel sort of embarrassed to ask one of my coworkers to take my picture.


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Brioni polo
Energie jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS coat
Brioni sweater
Kiton jeans
KS belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Gucci shirt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Meena Bazaar shirt
Ben Silver tie (in Kentucky blue and white--Go Cats!)
Brooks Bros. white linen ps
vintage enamel cufflinks (blue and white)
Pantherella OTC wool socks with clocks
Grenson Oundles in cognac

detail of cufflinks:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
Very sharp!
Keep it up


----------



## Acct2000

Great outfit, Alan!!


----------



## AlanC

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Great outfit, Alan!!


Alas, the Kentucky blue tie was for naught.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Alas, the Kentucky blue tie was for naught.


AlanC,
Remember the old saying- "wait to next year"


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani suede
AJ sweater
D&G pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Khnelben

*Today*

I decided to go for something strict - it's my Mother's birthday

Paul Smith pinstripe suit 2 buttons, slanting pockets, ticket pocket
T&A blue shirt with contrasting collar
Melliard of London tie - paisley print/red
dark red pocket square (Tie Rack)
red silk knots (H&C)
red socks (Hilfiger)
black loafers (D&G)
braces with prints of Hong Kong (cousin present I think from John Lewis)

Andrey


----------



## Brideshead

^ Sounds sharp, Andrey. I like the sound of red socks with a pinstripe suit. Is that look big in Russia?


----------



## Daveboxster

*Red socks*

Agreed! That look merits a picture!


----------



## Haystack

Last day for the orange pants and then I'll retire them until Fall.

https://img461.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00880vc4.jpg


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 / 2 roll Button Charcoal Flannel rear vent ticket pocket
Luciano Barbera Light Blue Dress shirt barrell cuff
Both tailored By Chris Despos Enterprises Inc.
Ceasare Attolini Copper 7 fold
Pantherella OTCalf Navy Blue Dress Socks
Kiton Whiskey Dual Cacao 040 Antiqued Brown Captoe


----------



## Holdfast

Love the colour and general shape of those shoes, Soph. Very elegant.

I have been most remiss in this thread of late, so here are a couple of recent outfits, the latter being today's:

https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar19001mg8.jpghttps://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar19002hp2.jpg


----------



## Soph

Holdfast said:


> Love the colour and general shape of those shoes, Soph. Very elegant.
> URL]


Thanks HF, you always remind us to apply our knowledge and to keep our game on.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni sweater
7 jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna wool socks
PB boots


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Thanks HF, you always remind us to apply our knowledge and to keep our game on.


You too mate, you too.

In fact, I took a posing cue from you today with the shoes, though I sinned and wore derbies rather than oxfords with my suit. :icon_smile_big:

Today's outift was a lot of fun to put together. Cold spring day today, so I thought a bit of flannel was in order to stay warm, with some brightness in the outfit to brighten the skies!

https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20008xz7.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20002ft1.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20003oy2.jpg
https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20004pw4.jpghttps://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20006yj6.jpg

Ede & Ravenscroft worsted flannel suit
Ralph Lauren Purple Label shirt, diamond/gold/white gold cufflinks
Valentino tie
Liberty socks
John Lobb Brampton
Tie Rack pocket square
Longines Conquest Automatic, black leather strap
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Tom Rath

Domenico Spano half Norfolk jacket, 19 oz donegal tweed. Wears like iron. Owned it 5 years and looks brand new

Brooks pink end on end buttondown

RL navy blue tie with snakes

Brooks charcoal cashmere sweater

Levi 501s

RL macallum shell cordovan boots

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Brideshead

Working at home: 

Marled charcoal v neck sweater over
Charcoal Nigel Hall shirt with blue, silver and black stripes
Black cotton jeans - all from Mens Autograph from M&S last winter
Black belt - NewMan c.1983
Black cotton sock - Wolsey
Black Italian slip ons - Patrick Cox

1950s mechanical Swiss watch 
cologne CK Obsession


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> cologne CK Obsession


Off topic, I guess, but I find CK Obsession a really weird scent. I have a sniff of it every now and then at the perfume counter and have never quite plucked up the courage to buy. Sometimes it smells fantastic, but when I go to have another sniff a few minutes later, I can't stand it. Weird.

Does it dry-down nicely?


----------



## Connemara

Just got back from lunch & shopping with grandma in downtown Saratoga.

For the outdoors, Gloverall duffle coat in mid-grey.

Ballantyne cashmere v-neck, tan
Paul Stuart double forward pleat flannel trousers, chocolate brown with a subtle orange heather
Pantherella wool OTC socks, tan with brown, red and light brown stripes
RLPL spread collar french cuff shirt (made in England...anyone know by whom?), blue/white check
Paul Stuart necktie, sad attempt at a double dimple (I decided to keep this one)
Vintage double-sided MOP cufflinks
Crockett & Jones Whitehall (Handgrade), tan. Just polished these last night.


----------



## DocHolliday

These pictures don't really give you a sense of it, but I'm too lazy to take more.



















World's best blazer, from Oxxford
Tall-collared pinstripe/contrast collar shirt from Polo
Navy knit tie, also from Polo
Thin burgundy sweater -- Banana Republic, I think
Random brown belt
Tan Zegna trousers -- the official trousers of SF
Navy socks from Pantherella
PS monks, from Bennies


----------



## Soph

Phil said:


> Domenico Spano half Norfolk jacket, 19 oz donegal tweed. Wears like iron. Owned it 5 years and looks brand new
> 
> Brooks pink end on end buttondown
> 
> RL navy blue tie with snakes
> 
> Brooks charcoal cashmere sweater
> 
> Levi 501s
> 
> RL macallum shell cordovan boots
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php





DocHolliday said:


> These pictures don't really give you a sense of it, but I'm too lazy to take more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's best blazer, from Oxxford
> Tall-collared pinstripe/contrast collar shirt from Polo
> Navy knit tie, also from Polo
> Thin burgundy sweater -- Banana Republic, I think
> Random brown belt
> Tan Zegna trousers -- the official trousers of SF
> Navy socks from Pantherella
> PS monks, from Bennies


Phil that's a steller jacket and Doc love the combos on this one.


----------



## rip

Navy blue suit by Oxxford, 2ply-140s ivory-white shirt by Burberry w/ french cuffs, lilac enamel and silver cufflinks, yellow and white striped 7-fold tie (unnamed, bought in China), Thurston for Paul Stuart suspenders, Pantherella blue with yellow trim socks and vintage tan on white spectators.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada leather
RLPL sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> Off topic, I guess, but I find CK Obsession a really weird scent. I have a sniff of it every now and then at the perfume counter and have never quite plucked up the courage to buy. Sometimes it smells fantastic, but when I go to have another sniff a few minutes later, I can't stand it. Weird.
> 
> Does it dry-down nicely?


It does dry-down very nicely IMO.

I would not normally have bought it myself but fellow Basenoters have always loved it as a winter scent. The weirdness comes from a not dominant but persistent 'green note' that is arguably at odds with the scent's oriental character. But for me that in fact lifts it above the likes of later market entries such as Dior Homme, Visit, etc. Some argue that it is not as potent as in the past but I find it has good longevity all the same.


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Navy Sharkskin(ish) 3/2 roll Button Rear Vent 
AM Burgundy White Striped spread collar button cuff
Navy/Burgundy/light shine navy Tie
Pantherella OTC Navy socks
CnJ Drummond Antique Brown Wingtips 337 last -a tad smudge from out this am.my sprettz.
Rolex Sub datej


----------



## upr_crust

*The pleasures of redundant style . . .*

Since I am the type of person who likes to "play" with his "new toys" a lot, my ensemble for today, a minor variant from the ensemble photo'ed in my thread "Lead me into temptation, or not . . ."

Brown stripe three-piece BB Golden Fleece suit, lapelled waistcoat, three-button jacket, side vents
BB MTM solid light French blue straight-collar shirt, double cuffs
Orange-red printed Ferragamo tie (pattern of saddles)
Oval enamel on sterling cufflinks - lattice pattern, navy lattice against yellow background
Vintage watch chain (family heirloom, with replacement modern pocket watch)
Brown Coach belt
Brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB, as in previous photos)

Outerwear:

BB D/B camel's hair overcoat (it's still cold in NYC)
Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)
Loden green fedora

Guerlain Heritage (a scent suited only for the coldest of days - it is very powerful)

Excellent recent postings, Sophistication and Holdfast (as usual).


----------



## Stuttjukken

Olive Bison cotton shirt.
Charcoal Ritex wool trouser.
This is my casual style.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar21te2.jpg

RLPL jacket & shirt
Brioni trousers
Lobb Aerson
Hermes tie (Allegedly. eBay purchase 2nd hand for knockdown price and I'm not entirely convinced.)
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## JamesT

Holdfast, I like the look here. I have a shirt in almost the exact same pattern and colour and I was never sure just what to pair with - very inspiring.


----------



## upr_crust

*Excellent monks, Doc . . .*

Congrats on the monks - they look new. Wear them in good health.



DocHolliday said:


> These pictures don't really give you a sense of it, but I'm too lazy to take more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS monks, from Bennies


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Another great, fun look mcarthur! My monitor reveals a subtle pin or chalk stripe on that suit but I can't quite make it out; and is it pink or white?

JamesT - I've been experimenting with this shirt a fair bit since I got it about 6 months ago. I think today's look is probably my favourite for it, so far. You're right, it's very difficult to work into an outfit.


----------



## Daveboxster

*Great socks*

Like the liberty socks!



Holdfast said:


> You too mate, you too.
> 
> In fact, I took a posing cue from you today with the shoes, though I sinned and wore derbies rather than oxfords with my suit. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Today's outift was a lot of fun to put together. Cold spring day today, so I thought a bit of flannel was in order to stay warm, with some brightness in the outfit to brighten the skies!
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20003oy2.jpg
> https://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar20006yj6.jpg
> Ede & Ravenscroft worsted flannel suit
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label shirt, diamond/gold/white gold cufflinks
> Valentino tie
> Liberty socks
> John Lobb Brampton
> Tie Rack pocket square
> Longines Conquest Automatic, black leather strap
> Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## jml90

mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


I love how you fold you squares. How do you do it?


----------



## AlanC

^ Good question, jml90.










Oxxford coat
Brooks Bros shirt (I don't know why the collar is funky there)
Paul Stuart tie 
Roda cashmere pocket square
Barry Bricken tan wool trousers
RL Polo/C&J tan captoes (first time out)


----------



## Chase Hamilton

AlanC said:


> ^ Good question, jml90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford coat
> Brooks Bros shirt (I don't know why the collar is funky there)
> Paul Stuart tie
> Roda cashmere pocket square
> Barry Bricken tan wool trousers
> RL Polo/C&J tan captoes (first time out)


_Very_ striking square, Alan--never heard of the 'Roda' brand before. Where did you purchase it, and are squares in cashmere easy to obtain?

--Chase


----------



## AlanC

Chase Hamilton said:


> _Very_ striking square, Alan--never heard of the 'Roda' brand before. Where did you purchase it, and are squares in cashmere easy to obtain?


Thanks, Chase. Roda is an Italian brand carried by Saks and some independent men's stores. I purchased this one from edmorel at Style Forum, who apparently sourced them from an Off 5th store. If you're near one you might check there. I know that Sam Hober offers some wool pocket squares, but I don't know about cashmere.


----------



## jml90

Alan when lacing your shoes try crossing the other way or flipping it under the other way (Both in the first step) they'll come out striaght.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
JL sweater
BC pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
BB bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

No imagination today, I'm afraid. Got dressed in a bit of rush after a night on-call (didn't lay out what I wanted to wear today like I usually do), so just picked out stuff I knew would be OK though fairly uninspired.

https://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar22xj3.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes tie
Tie Rack square
CJ Welbeck


----------



## Chase Hamilton

Holdfast said:


> No imagination today, I'm afraid. Got dressed in a bit of rush after a night on-call (didn't lay out what I wanted to wear today like I usually do), so just picked out stuff I knew would be OK though fairly uninspired.
> 
> https://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar22xj3.jpg
> 
> Ede suit
> Zegna shirt
> Hermes tie
> Tie Rack square
> CJ Welbeck


Holdfast--That necktie is truly one of the nicest I have ever seen.

--Chase


----------



## Holdfast

Chase Hamilton said:


> Holdfast--That necktie is truly one of the nicest I have ever seen.


Rabbits and seals living in peaceful harmony. It's a sick, sick world those Hermes designers live in.... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> Another great, fun look mcarthur! My monitor reveals a subtle pin or chalk stripe on that suit but I can't quite make it out; and is it pink or white?
> 
> Holdfast,
> The chalk strip is white


----------



## mcarthur

jml90 said:


> I love how you fold you squares. How do you do it?


jml90,
The pocket square is puff mountain with free style


----------



## jml90

mcarthur said:


> jml90,
> The pocket square is puff mountain with free style


What?


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Charcoal pinstripe 3b rear vent Suit
Barba Gold Label Pink/White DS FC Navy Silk Knot
Ceasare Attolini 7 fold Navy tie
Pantherella Navy OTCalf Socks
Kiton Antiqued Brown Cap Toe Shoes
(just got them had to wear them twice this week)


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC suede
Brioni polo
Brioni jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## kshah

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli Charcoal pinstripe 3b rear vent Suit
> Barba Gold Label Pink/White DS FC Navy Silk Knot
> Ceasare Attolini 7 fold Navy tie
> Pantherella Navy OTCalf Socks
> Kiton Antiqued Brown Cap Toe Shoes
> (just got them had to wear them twice this week)


Nice tie. Where did you get it from? I found a copper one here:
?


----------



## yachtie

BB MTM 6x3 DB cashmere/wool suit
Matteo di Rota shirt
Missoni tie
Sam Hober square
brown Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips


----------



## Holdfast

^Very nice pocket square puff and the suit looks good too (quite a high "crossover point" on the lapels? Edit - just realised it's a 6x*3*, now it makes sense!). Not so keen on the tie, but it certainly adds some panache and sparkle! 

https://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar23yg9.jpg

RLPL suit
Zegna shirt
Liberty tie
Ede square
Tramezza monks
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## yachtie

Holdfast said:


> ^Very nice pocket square puff and the suit looks good too (quite a high "crossover point" on the lapels? Edit - just realised it's a 6x*3*, now it makes sense!). Not so keen on the tie, but it certainly adds some panache and sparkle!


It's one of my "bright" ties. Very nice pic, Holdfast.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

yachtie,
Very nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast,
As usual, you are looking well


----------



## Acct2000

Your tie is good, Yachtie, but the pocket square is really, really well done!!

Sophistication, I love your tie!!

Nice outfits - - both of you!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
BR sweater
AC pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Cravate Noire

Alan, your new shoes :icon_hailthee:

Yesterday, no tie, no sports jacket, but would you wear french cuffs like this in casual outfits?










Argyle pullover
White shirt with black pencil stripes
Grey silk knot cufflinks
Jeans and black derbies
Quilted jacket and a cashmere scarf in certain beige-red check pattern...


----------



## shoelovingSwede

Cravate Noire said:


> Alan, your new shoes :icon_hailthee:
> 
> Yesterday, no tie, no sports jacket, but would you wear french cuffs like this in casual outfits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argyle pullover
> White shirt with black pencil stripes
> Grey silk knot cufflinks
> Jeans and black derbies
> Quilted jacket and a cashmere scarf in certain beige-red check pattern...


I have French cuffs on most of my shirts even those I use with knitwear. I do how ever take the cuf if the sweater above the french cuff. making sure the cuff of the shirt "folds/roll in over it self" (bad description but you can't go wrong, just pull the sweater arm over the shirt and make shure the cuff is a neat as possbile, sticking out just an inch or so.

Great knitwear BTW!


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> Yesterday, no tie, no sports jacket, but would you wear french cuffs like this in casual outfits?


Personally, I wouldn't, but I think it works for you. It's a nice, young look.

Nice jumper; pattern looks familiar too - Pringle?


----------



## jml90

Cravate Noire said:


> Alan, your new shoes :icon_hailthee:
> 
> Yesterday, no tie, no sports jacket, but would you wear french cuffs like this in casual outfits?
> ]https://i3.tinypic.com/4igk8zp.jpg
> 
> Argyle pullover
> White shirt with black pencil stripes
> Grey silk knot cufflinks
> Jeans and black derbies
> Quilted jacket and a cashmere scarf in certain beige-red check pattern...


I like it but, I'm young too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Nice spring like weather after a heat wave here.

https://imageshack.us

Jantzen shirt (lemon something color - nice off-white in person)
Brooks brother linen jacket
Hickey Freeman silk trousers
Allen Edmonds Mclains
Allen Edmonds belt
ebay ascot and silk square

Also I promise to clean my cabinets this week. I have been busy!


----------



## Holdfast

^ Awesome look. I really love it. Very spring-like!

PS. your shirt's coming slightly untucked on your left side.


----------



## YoungEconomist

Bob Loblaw, those shoes look great. Top notch.


----------



## AlanC

Harrison James by Isaia suit
Joseph Abboud shirt
Drakes 50 oz twill tie
vintage linen pocket square (probably my favorite)
Pantherella socks
Grenson Oundles, cognac


----------



## Chase Hamilton

Bob Loblaw said:


> Nice spring like weather after a heat wave here.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Jantzen shirt (lemon something color - nice off-white in person)
> Brooks brother linen jacket
> Hickey Freeman silk trousers
> Allen Edmonds Mclains
> Allen Edmonds belt
> ebay ascot and silk square
> 
> Also I promise to clean my cabinets this week. I have been busy!


Bob, I love the jaunty angle of your square--really sets off the outfit quite nicely. Also, you once again demonstrate that you have all the flair and then some to wear an ascot. Well done!

--Chase


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
Today your attire is looking good


----------



## satorstyle

Bob great looking specs way to bring in spring.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shirt
D&G chinos
NM belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thanks for your adive guys, but I made a terrible mistake, actually I meant Sophistication's new Kiton's...sorry Alan, though I have to join mcarther, great attire!

Bob (arghhh!!): wonderful shoes and overall very nice, creates good weather!
I'm so confused today...mixing up everything and everyone


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear when one is asleep on a Monday . . .*

. . . zzzzzzzzzz

Light grey pinstripe two-button SB suit, super-150's fabric (BB)
Double-cuffed shirt, spread collar, bold yellow stripes against French blue (Lewin)
Yellow silk foulard tie, pattern of navy diamonds outlined in white (Polo, via Syms)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points
Silver-gilt Golden Fleece cufflinks (BB - where else?) 
Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms, yet again)
Dark grey patterned OTC socks
Black Fratelli Peluso buckled moc-toe loafers

Olive Burberry raincoat
Brown microsuede trilby (a very faux material, but practical with threat of rain)

Christian Dior Eau Sauvage Extreme


----------



## Holdfast

^ tough day, upr crust? 

https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar26lv2.jpg

RLPL suit
Aquascutum shirt
RL Polo tie
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Durham
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## Henry

Is that the suit you bought in the RL Bicester firesale, Holdfast? It looks very smart. A very nice way to celebrate the improved weather and onset of BST!


----------



## Holdfast

Yep, one of the suits that filled the swag bag that merry day! 

It's a lovely spring day today so the brighter colours seemed appropriate.


----------



## upr_crust

*Not so much tough, as . . .*

. . . simply hard to wake up for - the application of much caffeine to the central nervous system has ameliorated this to a degree - maybe I'll wake up in time to leave the office :icon_smile_big: .



Holdfast said:


> ^ tough day, upr crust?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
LP jeans
NM belt
Armani socks
Tod's driving moc


----------



## Holdfast

Just afternoon appointments for me today, so more casual:

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar27002on0.jpg

M&S jacket
RL Polo button-down
M&S trousers
River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Oliver Sweeney loafers
Edition, Hugo Boss

Ah, spring sunshine!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Chase Hamilton

mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


mcarthur--

Very striking square. And the fold--that fold is just incredible. I have never seen a square folded with such panache before. Please tell us how you did it.

--Chase


----------



## Brideshead

*Some great Spring looks, Gents*

Holdfast, that Purple Lable suit is wonderful. One of your very best looks so far IMO.

I am a bit springlike today in:

Wool sports jacket (Tollegno merinos extrafine) in pale blue/grey nailhead 3B, SB - M&S Italian range
Charcoal shirt shading to slate grey with very pale lilac stripe
Nearly black trousers (look midnight blue) - both by John Richmond
Pale lilac silk square - Williams & Griffin
Black belt - Gant
Marled lavender ribbed sock - Viyella
Black slip-ons - Grenson Dean

EDT - Dior Eau Sauvage


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button rear vent grey/blue pinstripe
Truzzi Light Blue DS Barrell 
Both tailored by Despos Inc.
Ricci Navy with white striped 4 inch Tie
Linen pocket square
Pantherella Navy OTC socks
Borrelli Sutor Man. Brown Wintipes Handgrades


----------



## jml90

Are you an assassin?


----------



## AlanC

Chase Hamilton said:


> Please tell us how you did it.


We've been trying to get that out of him.


----------



## Cravate Noire

My closet misses light grey pants, so I went downtown to order some. Weather is getting better and better, but quite cold wind, so took the (maybe) last chance to wear that blazer.
I didn't repeat the blue plaid on the jacket with another piece, so I'm still not so sure...



















That you know what I do when I say that I wear sneakers (and patterned socks for once in my life...) with such an outfit ...










And finally, maybe it's worth a photo, but probably not, haha










2B dark-bown jacket, Prince of Wales Check with blue plaid
Textured lilac shirt with french cuffs
Lilac tie with paisleys
Double sided silk pocket square violet/black
Round silver cufflinks, covered with black satin
Beige cotton gabardine trousers
Dark brown sneakers (I like them very much, so I gave them preferenceto chocolate brown derbies)


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> We've been trying to get that out of him.


It seems to be as Top Secret as our _sources_.


----------



## mcarthur

jml90 said:


> It seems to be as Top Secret as our _sources_.


Gentlemen,
The pocket square is folded in a puff mountain design and then some free design flair


----------



## jml90

mcarthur said:


> Gentlemen,
> The pocket square is folded in a puff mountain design and then some free design flair


Puff mountain?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Diesel jeans
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Grenson boots


----------



## jojo

Black Banana Republic Trousers.
Grey Banana Republic Dress Shirt.
Brown Clarks Shoes.
Black Trendy Banana Republic Jacket.
Kenneth Cole Belt (Black).

I'm a walking GQ ad. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Khnelben

*Today*

sky blue cotton weave shirt double cuff, with dark blue knots
silk knit tie, navy
navy chinos, Timberland
gucci monogramed navy loafers
Jaeger sport coat

wedding band, signet ring, submariner

Andrey


----------



## SCOTLANDtheBRAVE

zegna light grey suit.

pink TandA gingham shirt.

hermes houndstooth/diag stripe tie.

black ferragamo laceups/paul smith socks.

black vintage leather bracelet omega bumper automatic.

black ferragamo gancini belt.

black ck boxr briefs and polo undershirt.

creed's "green irish tweed".


----------



## Daveboxster

*Great Socks*



Cravate Noire said:


> My closet misses light grey pants, so I went downtown to order some. Weather is getting better and better, but quite cold wind, so took the (maybe) last chance to wear that blazer.
> I didn't repeat the blue plaid on the jacket with another piece, so I'm still not so sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you know what I do when I say that I wear sneakers (and patterned socks for once in my life...) with such an outfit ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, maybe it's worth a photo, but probably not, haha
> 
> 2B dark-bown jacket, Prince of Wales Check with blue plaid
> Textured lilac shirt with french cuffs
> Lilac tie with paisleys
> Double sided silk pocket square violet/black
> Round silver cufflinks, covered with black satin
> Beige cotton gabardine trousers
> Dark brown sneakers (I like them very much, so I gave them preferenceto chocolate brown derbies)


I like the socks... good look and pattern. We wouldn't call those shoes "sneakers" in the United States... they look like dress shoes, but casual ones that are appropriate for a sport jacket. Nice look!


----------



## upr_crust

*Pourquoi me reveiller, o souffle du printemps . . .*

. . . times 2.

In response to the fair and warm weather that has hit NYC this week, yesterday's attire, followed by today's. (Yesterday's outfit was admired, but unfortunately, only within the precincts of Lenox Hill Hospital's ER - a mission of mercy for my partner, who had something of a medical scare, which happily turned out to be a false alarm.)

Yesterday:

Black & white POW plaid two-button suit (Paul Stuart - some 15 years ago)
Deep solid lilac shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
Silk jacquard tie - tiny geometric pattern in three shades of lilac/purple (Lewin)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points
Oval lapis, silver, and silver-gilt cufflinks (Pink)
Black moc-croc belt (Polo)
Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein) 
Black chisel-toed double-monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale, some years back)
Grey Fedora

Asprey's Purple Water

Today:

Navy rope stripe six-button, two-to-button D/B suit, side vents, ticket pocket, trousers without belt loops - side tabs and brace buttons (St. Laurie, circa 1993)
Lavender and bold white striped shirt, white spread collar and double cuffs (H&K)
Navy silk jacquard tie, silver spots (BB)
Navy silk jacquard braces, gold Golden Fleeces (BB - of course)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points
Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)
Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood - sale at Jay Kos)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (sadly out of current production - from my dwindling stock of the stuff)


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> (Yesterday's outfit was admired, but unfortunately, only within the precincts of Lenox Hill Hospital's ER - a mission of mercy for my partner, who had something of a medical scare, which happily turned out to be a false alarm.)


I am relieved for you and your partner that it was nothing serious!

https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar28001cb4.jpg

Austin Reed suit (with the upturn in the weather, probably the last time this will get worn until autumn)
Zegna shirt
Marinella tie
Liberty socks, Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Wells
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for your concern, holdfast . . .*

Thank you for your expressed concern, and, as always, thanks for the handsome posting of your daily ensemble.

I received two compliments on my attire while in the ER - the first from the nurse's aide who was setting my partner up on the gurney (attaching heart monitor leads, etc.), who, in the midst of giving instructions and explanations to my partner, turned to me and said "You dress really well".

The second compliment came from a male Fire Department EMS worker, who first rashly pulled back the curtain of my partner's area in the ER, just at the moment when he was in a state of considerable deshabille. In proferring his apologies to my partner afterwards (he had a man on a gurney who needed immediate medical attention, hence his haste), he then turned to me and said, "Great tie". Compliments such as that helped a bit to relieve the boredom of being the "patient advocate" for the day.



Holdfast said:


> I am relieved for you and your partner that it was nothing serious!


----------



## Cravate Noire

Daveboxster said:


> I like the socks... good look and pattern. We wouldn't call those shoes "sneakers" in the United States... they look like dress shoes, but casual ones that are appropriate for a sport jacket. Nice look!


Thanks, I like this check (and its varations in different coulors) very much, although I'm sometimes a little afraid that it is too "obvious", but I think it's still classic, at least when you don't don't have it on your ambrella, tie, belt and underwear simultaneously!


----------



## Soph

[









Borrelli 3 Button Charcoal and Silver Pinstripe rear vent
Brioni Silverish Spread Collar DS French Cuff
Both Tailored by Mob Boss C. Despos
Ceasare Attolini Navy/Orangishbrown/silver stripe 7 fold Tie
Pantherella OTC Navy striped socks
Tramezza Gee Ankle Boot in Dark Cherry


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford perfect blazer
Bullock & Jones shirt
Breuer tie
Marinella pocket square
Land's End chinos
Alden for Brooks Brothers full strap burgundy loafers


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC,
Nice blazar


----------



## Soph

Nice blazer, but you gotta work on that dimple man


----------



## shoelovingSwede

Sophistication said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrelli 3 Button Charcoal and Silver Pinstripe rear vent
> Brioni Silverish Spread Collar DS French Cuff
> Both Tailored by Mob Boss C. Despos
> Ceasare Attolini Navy/Orangishbrown/silver stripe 7 fold Tie
> Pantherella OTC Navy striped socks
> Tramezza Gee Ankle Boot in Dark Cherry


Very nice! That just what I needed to get inspired for today, thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
Ferragamo belt
CH socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Cravate Noire

To add some colour....

(photo was taken when I came back home, so the pocket square shifted a bit and the tie doesn't hang straight as it should)





































2B Blazer
Pink with white stripes,collar and cuffs shirt
Navy tie with white/raspberry stripes (or just darker pink?)
Silk pocket square, subdued pink/pink stripes
Silver cufflinks with pink jewels
Beige cotton gabardine trousers
Chocolate brown derbies


----------



## upr_crust

*Another day, another outfit . . .*

First off, Cravate Noire, you are something of a prodigy in terms of your attire - a precocious taste for dress clothing that sets you apart from most of your generation - very nice to see.

Today's attire is a bit "relaxed" for office wear (if only in the minds of those for whom brown is not a business suit colour)

Medium brown check 3-button side-vented suit (BB)
Light blue glen plaid shirt, with darker blue large-scale tattersall pattern, spread collar and double cuffs (Tyrwhitt, super-180's - sale via Internet)
Textured weave dark red silk tie (BB)
Light blue silk foulard pocket square, folded into three very floppy points (vintage hand-me-down)
Oval enamel cufflinks, dark wine-red, edged in navy (BB)
Burgundy belt (J&M) 
Brown patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms or Century 21)
Brown suede wing-tip balmorals (Trafalgar, via Syms, some 20+ years ago)

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat
Light grey Borsalino fedora
Multi-colour plaid cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, London - my last purchase before the shop in Great Russell St. closed and moved to Madrid)

Penhaligon's Racquets (happily, a scent still in production)


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> To add some colour....


I like the shirt/tie combo. Very jaunty! :icon_smile_big:

https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar29nn5.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt
Liberty tie
Zegna belt
Ede square
Loake 1880 Durham
Eternity, CK

I think it's time to give this suit away... it just doesn't fit that well any more (I got it in the middle of losing weight and have kept it since, despite the fit problems). Too big around the chest and shoulders, baggy in the legs. It would require a total recut to fit correctly now, and I can't justify the cost on an unremarkably constructed suit. I hate giving something away that still has plenty of useful life left in it, but I don't enjoy wearing it any more because it doesn't feel smart.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thank you for the compliment upr_crust, I feel encouraged to carry on like that!
Holdfast, I happy that you mention the combo, it's one of my favourites!


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Navy 3 Button 
Navy Burgundy Blue Striped Tie
Borrelli Spread Striped burgundy/blue/white DS Barrell Cuff
Vass U last London Congac


----------



## Daveboxster

Cravate Noire said:


> To add some colour....
> 
> (photo was taken when I came back home, so the pocket square shifted a bit and the tie doesn't hang straight as it should)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B Blazer
> Pink with white stripes,collar and cuffs shirt
> Navy tie with white/raspberry stripes (or just darker pink?)
> Silk pocket square, subdued pink/pink stripes
> Silver cufflinks with pink jewels
> Beige cotton gabardine trousers
> Chocolate brown derbies


Crav, like the tie/shirt a lot. Shoes as well. Try some patterns socks with some color and pattern in them.


----------



## odoreater

Suit: bespoke
Shirt: Random internet MTM
Tie: BB University
Shoes: EG Monmouth


----------



## yachtie

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli Navy 3 Button
> Navy Burgundy Blue Striped Tie
> Borrelli Spread Striped burgundy/blue/white DS Barrell Cuff
> Vass U last London Congac


You're golden Soph- and I don't mean the palette.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather
Brioni sweater
Oxxford pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE

Cravate Noire - 
What a combo, extremley smart indeed! thats an outfit that will take you places, I agree though the angle of your tie isnt as straight as it ought to be, the cut of your shirt is perfect.

Keep up the look and stay smart, your socks are great!


----------



## Brideshead

Cravate Noire - great look. What shoes are they?

Some other lovely shoes above as well.

Holdfast - I cannot see what is wrong with the suit...

I have just got my DAKS grey pinstripe back from a slight re-tailoring to shorten sleeves half an inch and take in the jacket very slightly - but what a difference it makes to the feel as much as the look. I am wearing it today with:

White cotton twill shirt - Crombie
Square MOP links with diamond points on reverse - Jasper Conran
New matt silk tie in blues, greys with a sort of leafy design - Altea from TK Maxx (£9.99!)
White silk square in puff - Tie Rack
Black belt reversible to brown - CK
Black sock - Wolsey
Black ankle boots - Jeffery West Kriss

Navy cotton brolly - Armani

Penhaligon's Endymion


----------



## Soph

yachtie said:


> You're golden Soph- and I don't mean the palette.


Thanks Yachtie! Burgundy always comes out bright red with my dig.; so that's the best I could do to capture that true hue.


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> Holdfast - I cannot see what is wrong with the suit...


Maybe it's all psychological (shrink, analyse thyself), but regardless, I wasn't enjoying wearing it anymore... so off to the charity shop it went today! Hopefully someone else will find it a joy to wear.

Feeling much smarter today:

https://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar30sm5.jpg

Brioni suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt and tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Ferragamo Tramezza monks
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Chase Hamilton

Holdfast said:


> Maybe it's all psychological (shrink, analyse thyself), but regardless, I wasn't enjoying wearing it anymore... so off to the charity shop it went today! Hopefully someone else will find it a joy to wear.
> 
> Feeling much smarter today:
> 
> https://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar30sm5.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Gieves & Hawkes shirt and tie
> Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
> Ferragamo Tramezza monks
> Blu Notte, Bulgari


Holdfast--

That suit's pattern appears to be a windowpane plaid on my monitor. Am I correct?

--Chase


----------



## Holdfast

Chase Hamilton said:


> Holdfast--
> 
> That suit's pattern appears to be a windowpane plaid on my monitor. Am I correct?


Solid charcoal grey. It was a gloomy morning and even the flash didn't brighten the pic enough, so I had to digitally brighten it, which has probably created some artefacts.


----------



## Haystack

https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00884ku0.jpg
https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00886gr1.jpg

Jacket and shoes from LE.
Shirt from BB.
Pants from Kohls.
Socks from Gap.
Tie from Target.


----------



## satorstyle

Haystack said:


> https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00884ku0.jpg
> https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00886gr1.jpg
> 
> Jacket and shoes from LE.
> Shirt from BB.
> Pants from Kohls.
> Socks from Gap.
> Tie from Target.


Nice pull with the tone on tone (shirt and tie) It goes to show you don't have to spend a ton to look good.


----------



## Patrick06790

Extremely minor league public speaking engagement tonight. Can't post this in Trad; they'd form a hollow square and snip the buttons off my collar.

Thrifted blazer with twin vents and plain silver buttons - a medium weight that's perfect for this sort of weather.
CT shirt
Hober tie - Denison Univ.
Thrifted square
Bill's M1 pleated.
AE Hancocks - STP
Watch band from Central
BB outlet socks

I need a haircut.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

I like the look, Patrick. I just read some of your blog for the first time, I have no idea why I had not before. I have not laughed that hard in a long time. Thanks for sparing me from Joe Estevez and SanFranPyscho.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL leather
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
TB belt
PS socks
Caporicci bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> I like the look, Patrick. I just read some of your blog for the first time, I have no idea why I had not before. I have not laughed that hard in a long time. Thanks for sparing me from Joe Estevez and SanFranPyscho.


Thanks, glad you enjoyed it.

According to a pal of mine, Joe is a very nice guy. Not much in the acting dept., but a pleasant neighbor.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Haystack, very bright, especially the jacket and shirt.

Yesterday, picking up a pair of trousers in the city.
Suddenly the weather became quite cold and rainy, so it maybe was the last occasion to wear a corduroy jacket for a long time.



















3B corduroy jacket
White/blue checked shirt with cut-away collar, french cuffs
Tie with this huge check-pattern...
Solid blue silk pocket square
Silver cufflinks with blue satin cover (texture fits quite well with the corduroy as i realized later)
Dark grey trousers
Black derbies

P.S. 
Thanks to all the nice commets concerning my a-lot-of-pink-outfit!


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> Suddenly the weather became quite cold and rainy, so it maybe was the last occasion to wear a corduroy jacket for a long time.


We are on the same wavelength it seems!

https://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mar31001ch9.jpg

Zara cord jacket
River Island shirt
RL Polo white flannels
Nicole Farhi belt
Kent Wang pocket square - ivory cotton with subtle leaf design. Very nice!
Ferragamo suede loafers
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Martegani bluchers


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast, I never thought that the weather in continental Europe could be similar to that in the UK!
Mr. kitonbrioni, you forgot the interesting cufflinks in your description!

Finally nice weather!



















To provoke you, haha, the most comfortable shoes that exist...(well I have them, and I think they're very nice for summer, so what?^^)










2B Blazer
Striped button-down shirt 
Solid beige silk twill pocket square
Beige/almost off-white chinos
Those "kind-of slip-ons"


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Aquascutum shirt
Charles Hill for Bullock & Jones tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Boss socks
C&J for Tom James black semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
I like your attire. Keep it up!


----------



## Acct2000

Another truly sharp outfit, Alan!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Truzzi shirt
Kiton jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Gucci boots


----------



## upr_crust

*A grey Monday in NYC, with suit to match . . .*

Today's ensemble:

Light grey two-button pinstripe super-150's suit (BB)
Solid French blue shirt with white spread collar, French blue double cuffs (Lewin, circa 1989)
Red silk foulard tie, scattered pattern of geometric figures in navy, green, and ochre (Paul Stuart)
Red oval enamel cufflinks, with gold stars - stud backs (BB)
Black moc-croc belt (Polo)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points
Charcoal patterned OTC socks (Polo)
Black calf tassel loafers (BB)

Loden green fedora
Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat
Solid royal blue cashmere scarf

Trumper's Skye


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC,
> I like your attire. Keep it up!





forsbergacct2000 said:


> Another truly sharp outfit, Alan!!


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr02pd3.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Hechter tie
Kent Wang square
C&J Welbeck
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## DocHolliday

With spring on the way:


----------



## AlanC

Doc, you did a really good job highlighting the cap stitching with your polishing. Those just look really good.


----------



## DocHolliday

AlanC said:


> Doc, you did a really good job highlighting the cap stitching with your polishing. Those just look really good.


Thanks, Alan. I hit the toecaps and the strap with chestnut, then used dark brown/mocha around the stitching. When that didn't darken them enough, I tried alternating black and brown. It's not EG antiquing, but I thought it added some depth. I was pretty pleased with the results. Some of my previous attempts have been ... less successful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Burberry jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr03wh4.jpg

RLPL jacket
H&K shirt
RL Polo tie
M&S trousers
Zegna loafers


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE

Cravate Noire.

Another cool look, its amazing in one so young to have found a style that suits them.

I prefer a tie though and that just a personel prefrence.

(understanably it was a sunday)


----------



## johnjack11

Nice shoes!



DocHolliday said:


> With spring on the way:


----------



## upr_crust

*A sunnier day in NYC, before a day of predicted rain . . .*

Today's ensemble - a relatively warm spring day, prior to rain, and a predicted cooling trend.

Navy rope stripe D/B suit (6x2), pleated trousers without belt loops (St. Laurie)
Lavender end-on-end multi-stripe shirt, white spread collar and white double cuffs (Pink)
Solid deep purple silk tie (Hackett)
White cotton pocket handkerchief, three points
Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks (Museum of Fine Arts, Boston)
Navy silk braces, woven with Golden Fleece insignia (BB - who else?)
Navy striped OTC socks (Calvin Klein)
Black wing-tip tassel loafers, smooth toe caps, grained vamp (Alan McAfee - hand-me-downs from my partner)

Outerwear is merely a grey fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets

P.S. - Ditto on the nice shoes comment, Doc H!


----------



## Haystack

https://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00892oz7.jpg

Arnold Brant jacket.
JC Penney shirt.
LE navy tie.
Express wool flannels
AE monks.


----------



## klhorne

*Brown Suede*



Mad4Madras said:


> Great look, and I especially like the brown suede shoes, and the knot. You've nailed what I would call a prototypical Italian look; slim, smart and well tailored. Shirt looks good, and although the collar is wider than I would wear, you do a good job of filling it up with the tie.
> 
> One imagines your Vespa is idling outside... Ciao!


Those brown suede shoes say alot about the well
dressed man.
FYI:
There is a free resource for you "fashion horses" at
www.sixfigureimage.com

KLH


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton leather
RLPL polo
Barneys cords
Prada belt
Zegna socks
DM's


----------



## Holdfast

No pic today, sorry.

Austin Reed black rope-stripe 3BSB
Zegna pink twill shirt, Harrods pink/purple cufflinks
Brioni purple slightly iridescent tie with leaf design
Kent Wang pink floral pocket square
Loake 1880 Exeter dark brown burnished calf
Eternity, CK


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE

Holdfast said:


> No pic today, sorry.
> 
> Austin Reed black rope-stripe 3BSB
> Zegna pink twill shirt, Harrods pink/purple cufflinks
> Brioni purple slightly iridescent tie with leaf design
> Kent Wang pink floral pocket square
> Loake 1880 Exeter dark brown burnished calf
> Eternity, CK


GIEVES & HAWKES single breasted 3 button pinstripe in navy 
Blue Thomas Pink shirt - Semi cuttaway collar d/cuffs in sky blue
Pink/purple/blue 7 fold striped tie.
Black otc's - as always
purple stone links gold
black belt - burton menswear
Black slip on loafers in patent leather

Feeling really smart today want to post a picture but digital camera on the blink


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## AlanC

Oxxford blazer
Robert Talbott shirt
Thresher & Glenny tie
Roda pocket square
Facconable braces
Barry Bricken tan wool trousers
Sanders & Sanders for E.T. Wright double monks (flash washed them out a little)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
RLPL sweater
Malo corduroy
KS belt
Armani socks
TR loafers


----------



## Acct2000

Mac, Doc, and Alan all look nice.

Mac, I especially like how you mix the orange and blue and tie it together with your square. Truly well done!!!

I went casual today and wore a cream colored polo with a maroon crew neck sweater. I am doing desk cleaning (at least when not posting.) I'm wearing grey slacks, and walking shoes with white socks (that are not really visible).

Tomorrow I'm on duty at church and will wear a coat and tie.


----------



## Holdfast

Love the shirt/tie combo Doc.

Alan - I really like the blazer/tie contrast in that pic.

https://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr05002sx0.jpg

Ede suit and square
Zegna shirt, Dunhill links
Lester Bowden tie (not sure who makes for them, but it's a damn decent tie)
C&J Welbeck
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

I also bought and wore a new Panama hat with black band from a market stall in Henley today (passed through and decided to stop for lunch and a browse of the market). £20 and it's very decent panama, certainly better than the M&S one I got last year for probably a fiver or so more!

A panama with a 3pc suit was somewhat incongruous... but in today's warm sunshine, just before a long weekend, it actually worked I think!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
Brioni polo
Earl jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## upr_crust

*In NYC today, one's Easter bonnet had better have fur upon it . . .*

. . . it is predicted to get not much above 45F for the weekend, with freezing temp's at night.

Nonetheless, my spring-like attire for today:

Navy blue D/B blazer, six-button, unvented (JAB)
Blue and yellow multi-stripe cutaway collar shirt, double cuffs (New & Lingwood, via Selfridge's, on sale)
Solid yellow silk tie (BB)
Round enamel cufflinks, gold enamel over guilloche, edged in white
Multi-colour silk foulard pocket square (navy, red, and gold)
Tan gabardine wool trousers, pleated (Polo via Syms)
Light brown mid-calf socks
Dark reddish brown moc-toe bluchers (Italian-made for J&M)

Loden green fedora
D/B camel's hair overcoat (BB - it's cold out there today!)
Solid scarlet oversized cashmere scarf (Barney's warehouse sale)

Floris Elite

Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## Haystack

https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00894ho2.jpg

Unstructured unknown name cord jacket - short but not quite Thom Brown short.
BB Shirt.
Polo tie.
Cotton twill pants.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr07004mw2.jpg

RL Polo silk/wool jacket
RL Polo trousers, Lanvin belt
Ferragamo woven captoe oxfords
Zegna shirt
Kent Wang square


----------



## hockeyinsider

Well, we have received about 10 inches of snow in the last day or two at my cottage, while other parts of Michigan have received upwards of 35 inches. This has thrown a wrench into my Easter plans, and I won't be wearing seersucker tomorrow when it's 15-20 degrees Fahrenheit at the 7:30 a.m. service.


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast,
Your dress attire is looking good.


----------



## mcarthur

Hockeyinsider,
Your decision to not wear your seersucker to Easter services makes a lot of sense. It is interesting to note that the report on global warning came out this week.


----------



## Acct2000

I'm dreaming of a white Easter here in Lansing, too.


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

Marzotto suit, Coles shirt, Zegna tie, Nordstrom pocket square, BR enamel
cuff links and Italian oxfords.


----------



## Acct2000

Very sharp. The green with the grey is really imaginitive, to me at least!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
Charvet tie
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Cravate Noire

Happy Easter!
Finally I found my old avatar...it's me btw!

I tried the Holdfast pose





































3B smoke-grey pinstripe suit
Light blue shirt with textured check, spread collar, french cuffs
Pink tie with a modern, textured check
Silk pocket square, pink/white stripes
Silver cufflinks with pink jewels
Black derbies and very light bamboo socks!


----------



## gnatty8

Cravate Noire, good for you! When I was 18 I was wearing blue Chuck Taylors, baggy Levis, and a t-shirt advertising some skateboard company or other. Well done!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece suit
Brooks Bros. fc shirt
Charvet twill tie
Brooks Bros. linen handkerchief
Trafalgar braces
vintage white gold front cufflinks
AE Park Avenues, black

Gieves & Hawkes Chesterfield
Lee fedora, grey (vintage)

Floris 'JF'

Detail of cufflinks:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
Your dress attire is looking outstanding


----------



## dag2000

I really like that Charvet tie. I need some textured, solid (color) ties.


----------



## Holdfast

Very snappy links Alan.

cravate noire - gorgeous pocket square; may I ask the maker? Oh, and keep working on the pose...


----------



## 16412

Holdfast said:


> https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr03wh4.jpg
> 
> RLPL jacket
> H&K shirt
> RL Polo tie
> M&S trousers
> Zegna loafers


I like that jacket. It has a nice loose fit. Looks comfortable.

The outer edge of the lapel looks concave instead of convex. Generally I don't like those, but this one looks nice.


----------



## jml90

Jay_Gatsby said:


>


Not a fan of the shoes.
Caravatte I think I need to start posting pics.


----------



## yachtie

Charcoal w grey pinstripe E. Zegna DB suit.
Tan spread collar shirt
Gold/tan/black woven tie
Nagrani socks
Alden whiskey shell medallion toe bluchers
Camel Biltmore fedora
loden trench coat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM shearling
LP sweater
Versace jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## dag2000

Linea (S. Cohen made for Rochester Big & Tall) Galtes style (2b, sb) suit, charcoal grey with subtle blue and copper pinstripes
Nordstrom Smartcare point collar blue shirt
AE Clifton, black
Hermes giraffes tie (given to me yesterday by my 11 year old daughter for my birthday)


----------



## Acct2000

Wonderfully done, to both Caravat Noire and Alan C!!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



dag2000 said:


> Linea (S. Cohen made for Rochester Big & Tall) Galtes style (2b, sb) suit, charcoal grey with subtle blue and copper pinstripes
> Nordstrom Smartcare point collar blue shirt
> AE Clifton, black
> Hermes giraffes tie (given to me yesterday by my 11 year old daughter for my birthday)


dag2000,
You should be very proud of your daughter because she has excellent taste


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

jml90 said:


> Not a fan of the shoes.


What don't you like about them?


----------



## Holdfast

https://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr09001bf7.jpg

Loro Piana shirt and jacket
Lee Brooklyn jeans
YSL boots


----------



## Harrydog

Suit by Isaia
Shirt by Eugenio
Tie by Kolte Koture
Square by Lanvin Paris
Shoes RLPL Grant

(the damn cuff on my left arm slid up!) Love this suit though.


----------



## satorstyle

Wow Harrydog great ensemble. Is the windowpane a gold color? The tailoring looks spot on, very nice.


----------



## Harrydog

satorstyle said:


> Wow Harrydog great ensemble. Is the windowpane a gold color? The tailoring looks spot on, very nice.


Thanks!

The windowpane is lime green on navy. I love the fit of the Isaia Cary G. model.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Harrydog
Your dress attire looks good


----------



## LSeca

Harrydog, nicely done!

Zegna navy 3btn suit
Nordstrom ivory label shirt
Canali tie
Trafalgar belt
Bontoni wholecut shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather
Brioni sweater
Earl jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Cravate Noire

Wow, very nice posts the last two days!

Especially the windowpane suit and those stunning wholecuts.
May I ask in which price range they can be found, LSeca?
They look to me even more elegant than Santoni!


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE

Having a day off today away from the office.

Navy blue DB blazer
Charcoal slacks
White city shirt - superfine cotton f/c's and semi cuttaway collar.
Red and white reps tie
Gold knot links
Black brouges
charcoal otc's 
Sock Suspenders in navy. - first time worn recent purchase from ebay.


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire - the right suit, with, perhaps . . .*

. . . the wrong shoes.

Navy rope stripe D/B side-vented (and ticket-pocketed) suit, with trousers with side tabs - no belt loops (St. Laurie)

Navy and white narrow Bengal striped shirt, white tab collar and white double cuffs (Paul Fredrick, on sale)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Dark red silk brocade braces (Barney's)

Chamfered rectangular enamel cufflinks - orange-red, edged in navy (BB)

Silk foulard pocket square - navy, edged in red, ochre and white

Black OTC patterned socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

and finally,

Black square-toed (but not THAT square-toed) Mezlan bluchers (C21, in a moment of folly)

Navy wool D/B overcoat (Syms, bought in the distant mists of time . . .)

Navy velour fedora

Yellow silk foulard fringed scarf, lined in solid navy cashmere/wool blend (Fortnum & Mason, from when they had a menswear department - alas and alack, a thing of the past).

Christian Dior Eau Sauvage Extreme


----------



## yachtie

Brooks MTM mid-grey flannel DB suit w/ lt. grey chalkstripe
white broadcloth shirt- some Italian make I can't remember
blue on burgundy Abboud tie-looks purple from a distance
black shell Alden captoe oxfords
Greenish grey Worth & Worth fedora


----------



## AlanC

^From the glimpse of the suit in the shoe thread, it looked mighty sharp. As a DB I'm sure it's a stunner.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

^ You are in good shape because AlanC like your suit and I Like your fedora and shoes. Keep it up


----------



## yachtie

Thank you, gentlemen. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

Loro Piana unlined linen jacket
River Island T-shirt
Levi 501s
YSL boots
Panama hat

Perfect for a drink and meal by the river.

No pic, sorry.


----------



## LSeca

Canali 3btn SC
Robert Talbott mtm shirt
Massimo Bizzocci tie
AE tan belt
Zanella brown pants
Bontoni monks


----------



## jml90

Jay_Gatsby said:


> What don't you like about them?


I don't want to put you down, but I don't like the entire style of the shoe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Prada sweater
TB belt
Zegna pant
Zegna socks
DE balmorals


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressed for an evening out . . .*

It is my pleasure (and duty) to take my partner out to dinner this evening (a belated birthday celebration). We are trying, for the first time, Mario Batali's new Chelsea venue, DelPosto.

My attire for the occasion:

Brown track-stripe three-piece suit - side-vented, with lapelled waistcoat (pictures of it are on one of my other threads - BB)

Blue end-on-end shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store)

Gold and orange-red silk repp stripe tie, narrow stripings (BB)

Sterling and aventurine cufflinks (Tyrwhitt)

Navy silk foulard pocket square, edged in red, ochre, and white

Gold watch chain (heirloom, with modern pocket watch)

Dark red-brown belt (J&M)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks

Brown monk strap ankle boots (BB)

Outerwear is:

D/B camel's hair overcoat (BB)
Grey fedora
Oversized solid scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (which I hope they will bring back into production soon - I'm running low)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

^ awesome braces. I have the regular tie version of that bowtie. It's a lovely pattern and very vibrant.

https://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr11002gn7.jpg

Zegna suit & belt
RLPL shirt & tie 
Harrods links, Tie Rack square
Tramezza double monks
Eternity, CK


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

jml90 said:


> I don't want to put you down, but I don't like the entire style of the shoe.


I asked because I was curious to know whether it was sartorial suicide to wear them or just a matter of your personal taste.


----------



## jml90

Jay_Gatsby said:


> I asked because I was curious to know whether it was sartorial suicide to wear them or just a matter of your personal taste.


I think most would agree with me though.


----------



## Cravate Noire

I also have some square-toed shoes and I have to say, that they are far less elegant than my "rounded" shoes.


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

Cravate Noire said:


> I also have some square-toed shoes and I have to say, that they are far less elegant than my "rounded" shoes.


I bet you they're not as hideous as mine


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Jay_Gatsby said:


> I bet you they're not as hideous as mine


Jay Gatsby,
The monk shoes you are wearing are not my style; however, IHHO they are good looking shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni polo
NM socks
NM loafers


----------



## Cravate Noire

Jay_Gatsby said:


> Marzotto suit, Coles shirt, Zegna tie, Nordstrom pocket square, BR enamel
> cuff links and Italian oxfords.


mcarthur, monk shoes?
Maybe you mixed that up with LSeca's Bontonis (which are quite beautiful)?


----------



## Holdfast

Weather continues to stay wonderful, so I get to keep wearing brighter accent colours!

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr12002oq4.jpg

Brioni suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt, grey/silver links
RLPL tie
Lanvin belt
Kent Wang square
Zegna Couture oxfords
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## yachtie

Some OBTC for manton- for me, standard business faire (SBF)

Navy nailhead DB suit
white ground shirt with burgundy and blue overchecks
Burgundy macclesfield tie w/ navy paisley accents
scarlet nagrani socks
dk blue PS square w/sky blue contrast edge (showing)
Alden medallion toes in #8 shell

should post a pic...:idea: maybe later.


----------



## brandonmichelt

yachtie said:


> Some OBTC for manton- for me, standard business faire (SBF)
> 
> Navy nailhead DB suit
> white ground shirt with burgundy and blue overchecks
> Burgundy macclesfield tie w/ navy paisley accents
> scarlet nagrani socks
> dk blue PS square w/sky blue contrast edge (showing)
> Alden medallion toes in #8 shell
> 
> should post a pic...:idea: maybe later.


Paisley!?, Checks!?, Contrasting edges!?

Sounds like a great (O)BTC look, probably something I would wear.:icon_smile_wink:

Holdfast,
Great look as always, I really need to pop in to complement you gentlemen more often.

Living in the middle of the good ole Missoura(intentional mis-spelling) valley can make one feel satorially isolated. It's nice to see I'm in good company here.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## LSeca

Everyone looks great, I am seeing alot of style her I really like.

Canali 2.5btn
Canali shirt
Z Zegna tie
Ike behar PS
Trafalgar braces
Sutor Mantellasi shoes


----------



## Holdfast

yachtie said:


> Some OBTC for manton- for me, standard business faire (SBF)


I like it.

LSeca - the purple/grey is a classic combo that works very well indeed.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast: Indeed, perfect weather, summer said hello today.
I paid attention to your tie colour btw. as you will see!

LSeca: I'm a fan of stripes on stripes combos, so you have me.
And your shoes are really nice!

That was almost summer today



















Some details, because of those tiny stripes...










And then the big "ohhhhhh, what?" (guess which one is not the belt)










2B cotton-jacket from a suit, off-white with fine white and light blue pencilstripes
Beige cotton-gabardine trousers
White batiste-shirt with french cuffs
Silver cufflinks
Turquoise tie with woven-check pattern
Beige pcoket square with light blue edges
Striped silk belt (wohoo) (edit: OBTC³)
Hm, "semi elegant" sneakers (edit: OBTC ²³)


----------



## Holdfast

I'm not sure I'd pair that suit jacket with beige trousers; not quite enough contrast for them to obviously be deliberate spezzato and instead comes off as a mismatched attempt at a suit (at least in the photo; the colours might be different in the flesh). I do love to see a bit of experimentation with different looks though so much kudos. For someone more stuck in his ways like me, I'd have used the whole cotton suit, especially with the added fun of the tie belt... which I must say is all kinds of awesome. 


(nice main necktie colour choice too...  )


----------



## Cravate Noire

I didn't want to take the whole suit, but wasn't sure about the trousers, so that came out of it...
What colours would you recommend?
I'm thinking of a light blue chino maybe for more casual wear, but shades of grey, which are the most common among my more elegant trousers somehow wouldn't really fit, so I'm open for recommendations!


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC leather
HF sweater
7 jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots


----------



## Daveboxster

*Would dark pants of been perfect?*



Cravate Noire said:


> Holdfast: Indeed, perfect weather, summer said hello today.
> I paid attention to your tie colour btw. as you will see!
> 
> LSeca: I'm a fan of stripes on stripes combos, so you have me.
> And your shoes are really nice!
> 
> That was almost summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe black slacks would be perfect. I really like the blazer, shirt and tie.


----------



## Daveboxster

yachtie said:


> Some OBTC for manton- for me, standard business faire (SBF)
> 
> Navy nailhead DB suit
> white ground shirt with burgundy and blue overchecks
> Burgundy macclesfield tie w/ navy paisley accents
> scarlet nagrani socks
> dk blue PS square w/sky blue contrast edge (showing)
> Alden medallion toes in #8 shell
> 
> should post a pic...:idea: maybe later.


Great suit/shirt/tie. As a fan of Nagrani's socks, I'd love to see a pic of them if you have one next time.


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE

yachtie said:


> Some OBTC for manton- for me, standard business faire (SBF)
> 
> Navy nailhead DB suit
> white ground shirt with burgundy and blue overchecks
> Burgundy macclesfield tie w/ navy paisley accents
> scarlet nagrani socks
> dk blue PS square w/sky blue contrast edge (showing)
> Alden medallion toes in #8 shell
> 
> should post a pic...:idea: maybe later.


Graet look, really smart - would have prefered to see the top button done up - it lets it down slightly, but thats me being picky.


----------



## upr_crust

*As a respite from coding a programming change . . .*

. . . my attire for the day.

The sun has finally returned, temporarily, to NYC.

Brown three-button S/B check suit, side-vented (BB)

Light blue shirt with bold navy graph check (Tyrwhitt Sea Island Grade)

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's - warehouse sale several years ago)

Oval enamel cufflinks - dark green, edged in navy blue, gold dot in the center, over radiating striations under the enamel (New & Lingwood)

Burgundy belt (J&M)

Brown patterned OTC socks (Syms)

Burgundy split-toe penny loafers (J&M)

Outerwear:

Light brown cashmere D/B coat
Blue/green cashmere tartan scarf
Loden green fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enjoy your weekend, everyone.


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> I didn't want to take the whole suit, but wasn't sure about the trousers, so that came out of it...
> What colours would you recommend?
> I'm thinking of a light blue chino maybe for more casual wear, but shades of grey, which are the most common among my more elegant trousers somehow wouldn't really fit, so I'm open for recommendations!


I like the idea of light blue. Navy might also work well. Like you, I would struggle to pair them with grey.

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr13re5.jpg

Brioni suit (pattern is actually a very small birdseye though it's difficult to see in the photo)
Zegna shirt
Allders tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Tramezza Daniely
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## Cravate Noire

Really nice DB suit, I'm getting more and more motivated to get one myself...
Does the colour of the tie fit with the shoes?


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> Really nice DB suit, I'm getting more and more motivated to get one myself...
> Does the colour of the tie fit with the shoes?


Shoes are burgundy, tie is an iridescent purple/blue-ish. I thought it was a reasonable combo this morning, but looking at the overall effect in the photo, I'm not sure.


----------



## yachtie

Holdfast said:


> Shoes are burgundy, tie is an iridescent purple/blue-ish. I thought it was a reasonable combo this morning, but looking at the overall effect in the photo, I'm not sure.


I see no problem. Great look Holdfast.


----------



## yachtie

It's Friday and in a sea of charcoal suits I'm wearing:

Forest green 2B SB with faint sky blue pinstripe
Sage shirt
navy/silver/gold tie woven in a pattern of small random squares
mid green nagrani socks
Alden whiskey shell monkstraps


----------



## Cravate Noire

Sounds very cool yachtie.
Like me being the only one on a birthday party wearing a pocket square!

Holdfast, why do you doubt the combo? I find the tie-shie effect on the photo interesting and very nice.


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

Cravate Noire said:


> mcarthur, monk shoes?
> Maybe you mixed that up with LSeca's Bontonis (which are quite beautiful)?


I am planning to post a picture of a pair of monk boots that I'll be wearing tomorrow... can't wait to see how _that_ will go over


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY leather 
BC sweater
Diesel jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> Sounds very cool yachtie.
> Like me being the only one on a birthday party wearing a pocket square!
> 
> Holdfast, why do you doubt the combo? I find the tie-shie effect on the photo interesting and very nice.





yachtie said:


> I see no problem. Great look Holdfast.


A passing moment of self-doubt, I guess. I wasn't convinced by the way the iridescence of the tie contrasted with the suit and the shoes. But nobody pelted me with rotten eggs on the way home yesterday so I suppose it was fine. :icon_smile_big:

Casual today:

https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr14002la2.jpg

Loro Piana polo
Loro Piana trousers
Lanvin belt
YSL boots


----------



## Acct2000

Nothing wrong with your outfit, Holdfast!! Not as creative as some of the things you do, but certainly nothing to be ashamed of!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
DY cufflinks
Gucci scarf
Armani socks
Lobb balmorals


----------



## yachtie

ash-brown 3btn. sportcoat
tan and black patterned polo
charcoal wool slacks
dark grey socks with black herringbone pattern
LHS in #8 shell
Grey W&W fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
Brioni sweater
TR jeans
YB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## yachtie

Brooks MTM 6x3 DB in dark blue herringbone
Steel grey twill shirt
charcoal, lt blue and sky blue diamonds tie
grey blue nagrani socks(surprisingly plain)
burgundy J&M monks -US made


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



yachtie said:


> Brooks MTM 6x3 DB in dark blue herringbone
> Steel grey twill shirt
> charcoal, lt blue and sky blue diamonds tie
> grey blue nagrani socks(surprisingly plain)
> burgundy J&M monks -US made


Yachtie,
You dress affair sounds good and when you have an opportunity please post a picture


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

^ Is that a Martin Greenfield suit?


----------



## Holdfast

https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr16001gf5.jpg

RLPL flax suit
Ede shirt, Dunhill links
Liberty tie
Kent Wang square
M&S paisley socks
C&J Cliffords
Eternity, CK

+ black-band panama hat


----------



## AlanC

^ Love that suit, HF.

PS It would look great with a bow tie!


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> ^ Is that a Martin Greenfield suit?


I believe so. We're they doing the "custom" work in '95? I'll try to post a pic this evening.


----------



## english_gent

Holdfast said:


> https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr16001gf5.jpg
> 
> RLPL flax suit
> Ede shirt, Dunhill links
> Liberty tie
> Kent Wang square
> M&S paisley socks
> C&J Cliffords
> Eternity, CK
> 
> + black-band panama hat


my dearest holdfast ;

could you PLEASE stop flaunting your 90 quid RLPL suits in front of people (myself) who couldnt get one in their (my) size.

this is the worst kind of cruelty !

i wont tell you again ;

love n lollipops , EG .


----------



## Holdfast

I think that one was from an earlier haul and was £190 instead. Does that make you feel better?


----------



## english_gent

Holdfast said:


> I think that one was from an earlier haul and was £190 instead. Does that make you feel better?


not much , no.


----------



## yachtie

yachtie said:


> Brooks MTM 6x3 DB in dark blue herringbone
> Steel grey twill shirt
> charcoal, lt blue and sky blue diamonds tie
> grey blue nagrani socks(surprisingly plain)
> burgundy J&M monks -US made


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



yachtie said:


> I believe so. We're they doing the "custom" work in '95? I'll try to post a pic this evening.


Yachtie, 
Martin Greenfield has been doing it with BB since around 1980


----------



## JamesT

From a few nights ago.



Scarf: silk, pink with white polka dots: Hilditch & Key
Shirt: Pink with white collar and cuffs: Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks: Gold with MOP inlays: Harvie & Hudson
Trousers: Chinos: J Crew (I think)
Waistcoat: Five button wool: Harrods (used)
Coat: Midnight Blue, two button, brass buttons: J Crew
Shoes: Light brownish colour: Allen Edmonds Fairfax
Tambourine: Light wood (spruce?): Zildjan
Expression: Tired: International flight earlier that week


----------



## jml90

yachtie said:


>


Coat looks long.


----------



## yachtie

jml90 said:


> Coat looks long.


It is- something of an experiment from my youth I'm afraid.


----------



## jml90

yachtie said:


> It is- something of an experiment from my youth I'm afraid.


Oh, It's supposed to be long?


----------



## JamesT

yachtie, I like the 6x3 on the coat. The coat does look a bit long, although, on the bright side, not long enough to be confused for a zoot suit.


----------



## yachtie

JamesT said:


> yachtie, I like the 6x3 on the coat. The coat does look a bit long, although, on the bright side, not long enough to be confused for a zoot suit.


Another little job for Mr. D. I think I can lose an inch or two without throwing the balance off. Word to the wise- don't ask for an "english cut" at Brooks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni sweater
Prada jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## upr_crust

*A short description of my attire today . . .*

. . . while the computer generates code.

Black and white POW plaid suit, two-button, center vent (Paul Stuart)

Burgundy pencil stripe shirt, double cuffs, spread collar (Tyrwhitt)

Dark blue silk jacquard tie, shot through with a random patterned of red horizontal and vertical lines (Paul Stuart)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Plain goldtone oval cufflinks (Trevelyan, some 20+ years ago)

Plain black calf belt (Polo, via Syms)

Charcoal graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black cap-toe double-monk strap loafers (Santoni, via C21)

Outerwear:

Olive Burberry raincoat, navy wool collar
Solid navy oversized cashmere scarf (Zegna, on sale at Zegna - miracles never cease)
Brown microsuede trilby (faux material, but waterproof - an asset in NYC of late)

Trumper's Skye


----------



## bwep

KB

the true religion jeans look very nice. how is the fit? how is the rise?

thx
b


----------



## Holdfast

Feeling eccentric in the sunshine:

https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr17jw9.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, blue/silver links
Versace tie
River Island belt, Tie Rack square
Tramezza monks

+ black band panama.

It is perhaps a measure of how used my colleagues are to my tastes now, that the cream suit got barely more comment the occasional "nice suit". The waitress at my local cafe thought it was a very fun outfit however...


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## yachtie

As usual, the pic will come later:

2b.SB greenish tan suit with copper/tan/blue triple windowpane (fairly subtle though)
Sage green shirt
green to yellow green Jhane Barnes tie
tan socks with brown diamond clocking
Alden whiskey shell medallion bluchers

clearly CBD! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LSeca

Canali navy 2.5btn/side vent
Canali check shirt (close-up for detail)
Talbott boc tie
AE chili belt
Zanella camel colored pants
Bontoni cognac wholecuts


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> Feeling eccentric in the sunshine:
> 
> https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr17jw9.jpg
> 
> Austin Reed suit
> Zegna shirt, blue/silver links
> Versace tie
> River Island belt, Tie Rack square
> Tramezza monks
> 
> + black band panama.
> 
> It is perhaps a measure of how used my colleagues are to my tastes now, that the cream suit got barely more comment the occasional "nice suit". The waitress at my local cafe thought it was a very fun outfit however...


I don't like the black shoes with it.


----------



## Holdfast

^ They're dark brown not black, but I guess your point about there being a high contrast between suit & shoe stands.


----------



## kitonbrioni

thanks
They low-rise and they fit well.


bwep said:


> KB
> 
> the true religion jeans look very nice. how is the fit? how is the rise?
> 
> thx
> b


----------



## bwep

KB

You are welcome. I am still trying to get comfortable with lower rise pants, as I have preferred a long rise.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast, I love that suit and also the contrast with the shoes, only the tie ...but it's a good company for the solid suit/shirt.

Lseca, if you have the same size as me, hide those wholecuts well...nice shirt, one of the few yellow shirts I like!

mcarthur, did you wear this bow-tie/shirt combo some time ago? It lasted in my mind, makes me want to buy bow ties...

The overall pic is of bad quality









One of my favourite stripes-on-stripes combos


















2B Blazer
Lighter grey trousers
Bengal-striped shirt white/and a very subtle brown-tone, french cuffs
Striped tie, lilac with brown elements
White cotton pocket square
Silver/Onyx cufflinks
Darkest cholate-brown derbies 
Chocolate-brown suede-belt


----------



## JamesT

Holdfast, 

At first glance, I thought your tie depicted a series of turtles swimming towards your neck...


----------



## jml90

You look good Alan.
Suit?
Sander and Sanders shoes
Zegna shirt
BB square
Tie?


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, jml; you've got an eagle eye. The suit is a Harrison James by Isaia; the tie is a Nicky. The cufflinks are vintage snappers from ebay.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> Thanks, jml; you've got an eagle eye. The suit is a Harrison James by Isaia; the tie is a Nicky. The cufflinks are vintage snappers from ebay.


I try my best! My father instills observance on me. I guess that was something positive he got out of Nam.

Vintage snappers from ebay are my favorites!


----------



## yachtie

yachtie said:


> As usual, the pic will come later:
> 
> 2b.SB greenish tan suit with copper/tan/blue triple windowpane (fairly subtle though)
> Sage green shirt
> green to yellow green Jhane Barnes tie
> tan socks with brown diamond clocking
> Alden whiskey shell medallion bluchers
> 
> clearly CBD! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

[QUOTE=Cravate Noire;

mcarthur, did you wear this bow-tie/shirt combo some time ago? It lasted in my mind, makes me want to buy bow ties...

Cravate Noire,
I am sure that I have worn this combination many times because my wife only likes certain of my bow tie collections. I am color blind and she puts my clothing attire together.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Valentini corduroy pant
NM belt
CH socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*A tried-and-true combo, and some observations . . .*

First off, beautiful suit and shoes (and rest of combo) Alan C. I have a suit in a similarly striped fabric, from BB, which I should dig out of the closet, as soon as the monsoon season ends in NYC (allegedly by the weekend . . .)

As titled, my attire for today is something of a mid-season re-run, and is, in the case of the suit, a last wearing prior to its maiden voyage to the dry cleaners. (With dinner out with friends scheduled for tonight, and unsettled weather predicted for today, a handsome and somewhat rumpled suit would seem to fit the bill perfectly for today.)

Brown striped three-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented, three-button (BB)

Blue end-on-end multi-stripe shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB, MTM)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Silver octagonal cufflinks, black enamel, set with CZ, double-faced (Tyrwhitt, and yes, I realize that they do not go with the rest of the outfit, but they just arrived, and I like to play with my new "toys" as soon as is possible).

Red silk pocket square, white pindots

Brown belt (Coach, via Syms)

Heirloom watch chain, modern replacement pocket watch

Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB)

Outerwear:

Olive Burberry raincoat (the weather is still overcast here in Monsoon Central)
Solid scarlet oversized cashmere scarf (Barney's, via warehouse sale)
Brown microsuede trilby (looks better than it sounds, and it is waterproof)

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE

Scruffy old smartbychoice today

Havent shaved, havent left the house, had a drink last night. Infact I drunk so much last night I shouldnt be thirsty!

Am wearing
Skinny cut jeans from topman with turnups
white t shirt with horizontal blue stripes.
A collection of beads and other tack accumilated over the years round my neck and wrists
A white airplane style belt
bare feet

sorry to let you all down chaps but am feeling formally challenged.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr18tu2.jpg

Brioni suit
Sulka shirt, grey/silver links
Versace tie
Zegna belt, Tie Rack square
Tramezza double monks


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast, I love todays outfit!
The whole outfit paired with monks is really super, one of my favourites.


----------



## yachtie

Here we go, some fun w/ patterns:




























If you include the shoes, that makes six.

E.Zegna DB- charcoal w/grey pinstripe
Lt.gold/black/grey square
Tan/blue pic&pic on white ground shirt w/black overcheck
Lt gold/dove/steel blue/black tie
Charcoal and grey diamond pattern socks
AE Hampsteads in Chili ( note, I want Summer here ASAP)


----------



## larsrindsig

yachtie said:


> Here we go, some fun w/ patterns:
> If you include the shoes, that makes six.


I'm not personally a big fan of DB's but you do look very good; that many patterns obviously require some skill to not look like horribly. And you don't. If I may venture a small _but_, though: the pocket square and tie look mighty similar in colour and pattern - certainly at a glance. More substantial difference would have been a plus.


----------



## Bertie Wooster

Alan: Those monks look great. Which model are they ? Is that Sanders as in Sanders that do all the military uniform shoes ( carried by Pediwear ) ?


----------



## AlanC

Bertie Wooster said:


> Alan: Those monks look great. Which model are they ? Is that Sanders as in Sanders that do all the military uniform shoes ( carried by Pediwear ) ?


Thanks. They're made for E.T. Wright, which is a fairly non-descript US brand, but these were done by Sanders & Sanders for a better line of Wright's. I got them from a guy at Style Forum who found some at a clearance/discount store. I assume it's the same Sanders & Sanders that's on Pediwear, although I've not looked at their offerings there.


----------



## Bertie Wooster

AlanC said:


> Thanks. They're made for E.T. Wright, which is a fairly non-descript US brand, but these were done by Sanders & Sanders for a better line of Wright's. I got them from a guy at Style Forum who found some at a clearance/discount store. I assume it's the same Sanders & Sanders that's on Pediwear, although I've not looked at their offerings there.


Ahhhh, that explains why I couldnt find them offered under Sander's brand. IIRC Sanders make a lot of own label offerings for other retailers as well as military contracts. Cracking shoe in any event !


----------



## AlanC

Bertie Wooster said:


> Ahhhh, that explains why I couldnt find them offered under Sander's brand. IIRC Sanders make a lot of own label offerings for other retailers as well as military contracts. Cracking shoe in any event !


Amazon has them, although I don't know if they ship to your side of the pond. If they do, with the strong pound it would be a good time to buy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna suede
Borrelli shirt
D&G pant
MD belt
Brion socks
Tod's mocs


----------



## Holdfast

https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr19qw8.jpg

Ede & Ravenscroft suit & pocket square
Zegna shirt & belt
Gieves & Hawkes tie
Loake 1880 Wells
Eternity, CK


----------



## yachtie

BB MTM 3pc.DB
Lt grey herringbone shirt
Abboud tie
Sam Hober square
Alden captoe bals in black shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast and Yachtie,
You all are looking well! Keep it up


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna suede
Brioni shirt
Mason's pant
FC belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Keeping the DB theme with yachtie...

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr20002ex0.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Lincoln College tie
C&J Welbecks
Kent Wang square
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake

And yesterday evening, going out:

https://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr20001qr9.jpg

RL Polo jacket & shirt
Lee Brooklyn jeans
Lobb Aerson
River Island belt
Edition, Hugo Boss


----------



## upr_crust

*Spring is here, spring is here, life is skittles, life is beer . . .*

. . . (a little Tom Lehrer for your morning's entertainment - the starting lyrics of "Poisoning Pigeons in the Park").

In keeping with the theme of D/B set by holdfast and yachtie . . .

Navy blue 6x2 D/B blazer, ventless (JAB - well, at least it's Signature)

Blue end-on-end shirt with yellow and white stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid yellow silk tie (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks, yellow, edged in royal blue over engraved silver (Penhaligon's, made by Deakin & Francis)

Brown Coach belt (Syms)

Light blue silk foulard pocket square (hand-me-down from my partner)

Beige wool gabardine trousers, pleated and cuffed (Polo via Syms)

Olive patterned OTC socks

Brown wing-tip kiltie tassel loafers (BB - Aldens)

Straw fedora, medium brown hat band (since the sun is shining, and spring FINALLY has arrived, meteorologically, in NYC)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet


----------



## yachtie

:icon_smile_big: Like those DB's! Good going Holdfast and Upr Crust!


----------



## Patrick06790

Can't post this in Trad - jacket's darted, Bill's are pleated, and shirt has a moderate spread collar:

thrifted Burberry jacket, nice and light for this first actual day of spring
cheerful LE tie
that "Ergoni" shirt everybody made fun of
Bill's that I actually bought new
Orvis khaki-colored suede shoes from STP
strap from Central

It's all about color today. I think the surface rust on the truck's hood goes well with my ruddy complexion


----------



## AlanC

I really like that Burberry sportcoat, Patrick. You'll have to get together with Mcarthur in one of his Burberry blazers.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









In accordance with AlanC request
Burberrys' blazar
Rl lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Borrelli shirt
RLPL pant
MD belt
CH socks
DE bluchers


----------



## arnach

Penn State T-shirt in VT colors. Bought it this morning in State College, PA.

https://www.centredaily.com/116/story/75235.html


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
T&A tie
NM belt
CH socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## bwep

KB

Smashing!! Love the combo. Love the colors and the pattern on pattern.


----------



## Holdfast

Casual sunday:

https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr22xf2.jpg

RL Polo shirt
Levi 501s
Paul Smith loafers
Nicole Farhi belt
Eternity, CK


----------



## Daveboxster

*Great Outfit*



arnach said:


> Penn State T-shirt in VT colors. Bought it this morning in State College, PA.
> 
> https://www.centredaily.com/116/story/75235.html


Arnach, This Hokie Alumn thanks you for posting this, and remembering the tragedy!


----------



## yachtie

Jhane Barnes tan pettern sportcoat
blue on blue stripe shirt
Paul Stuart blue/white glen plaid square
Negrani socks
Alden whiskey shell monks










And Introducing---
Tradboy:









BB blazer
Blue Gingham shirt
tan chinos
suede bucs
( all chosen by TRADBOY!)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Yachtie,
Father and son looking good.
You have started the trad


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Brideshead

^ Love the shirt Holdfast. I also happened to wear a Polo RL shirt yesterday (half sleeve OMG!) in baby blue and white seersucker with pale lemon Pringle slipover, Polo RL khaki chinos, M&S tan belt and burgundy brown Bass pennies. We went to a garden centre and I think I had more items of clothing on than all the other men put together.....puffy pink flesh everywhere!


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> ^ Love the shirt Holdfast.


It's quite fun watching people's reactions to it.



> I also happened to wear a Polo RL shirt yesterday (half sleeve OMG!) in baby blue and white seersucker with pale lemon Pringle slipover, Polo RL khaki chinos, M&S tan belt and burgundy brown Bass pennies. We went to a garden centre and I think I had more items of clothing on than all the other men put together.....puffy pink flesh everywhere!


The lobsters were out in force over the weekend... :icon_smile_big:

Bit dark today, matching the more gloomy weather and my mood on a Monday morning:

https://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr23ht7.jpg

Ede suit
Sulka shirt
RLPL tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square
Zegna Couture shoes


----------



## Harrydog

Isaia Suit
Tyrwhitt Sea Island Shirt (Peach in color)
Brooks Bros. Silk/Linen Tie
Martegani Shoes


----------



## AlanC

^ Nice tie. I wore a Brooks linen tie today as well. I'm big on linen ties right now.


----------



## satorstyle

Harrydog your tailor does a great job on your clothing, is the square silk? and what color. Bravo again.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Diesel jeans
KS belt
Zegna socks
Varvatos boots


----------



## Bob Loblaw

This doesn't fall under the clothing discussed in this topic - but










Old German coat arrived from Paris today. Tag reads "Lederbekleidung, Tschache + co., Dresden-A"
Lining feels like silk, has a dagger holder inside on the right, a closure system inside so the jacket need not be buttoned. Leather covered buttons attached through metal eyelets in the leather and held in place on the inside by thick metal wire covered by a leather piece (not just sewn on the leather, all orginal, sturdy, and all in place), snap bottons on the collar with adjustable storm flap, zig zag stitching on the collar and stitched collar stand, collar hook, faux belt with two buttons on the back, snap buttons on the back vent, a glove pocket opening on the left hand sleeve fold (pictured) which is good for stashing some cash for quick retrieval, two side slant pockets with flaps lined in dark grey moleskin cotton, shoulder epaulette / shoulderbord holders.

I wore it today and worried about being turned out of the grocery store, but my fears were unfounded. I got a few comments and questions from a couple of people and I just offed a vague "It is just an old jacket" in reply.

If anyone knows more about the history of this coat - I would be interested to hear. Yes I understand it was probably associated with the well-documented mayhem that Germany caused in the early part of the last century - but I don't believe in karma.

Also agave jeans, paraboot chukkas, ike behar shirt.


----------



## Harrydog

satorstyle said:


> Harrydog your tailor does a great job on your clothing, is the square silk? and what color. Bravo again.


Thanks! Pretty much an OTR Isaia...I have them take the jacket in to nip the waist, take in the trousers a bit, and I am good to go. The fellow I go to (*Fairfield Men's Store in Fairfield CT* - here at Andy as *Suit Yourself* on the main page) is one of the only I have seen do jacket sleeves referencing the sleeve length to the little hollow indentation on the side of the wrist instead of measuring up from the thumb. Works great for getting the sleeves the right length for showing cuff.

Pocket square is silk - dark orange ground, green border, green and gold paisley design.


----------



## upr_crust

*If only my consciousness would be revived by my attire . . .*

In an attempt to clear the fog that seems to be clinging to my brain at the moment, a description of today's attire. I am supposed to attend a large party of financial types early this evening - let us hope that caffeine and mental activity wake me up for the event.

Navy rope stripe D/B 6x2 suit, side-vented, with trousers having no belt loops (I am a gentleman today, and am wearing braces) (St. Laurie)

Lavender shirt, with widely spaced white stripes outlined in dark blue, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Navy silk jacquard tie with silver spots (BB)

Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with Golden Fleeces (BB - what else?)

Octagonal silver cufflinks, black enamel, set with CZ in the center (Tyrwhitt, at deep discount)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black patterned OTC socks

Black Church's semi-brogues

No outerwear (it's to reach the 70'sF/20'sC here today)

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## Holdfast

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr24001br6.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Zegna shirt, grey/silver links
House of Fraser tie
Tramezza double monks
Kent Wang square
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

Feeling monochromatic....


----------



## LSeca

Zegna window pane 2.5btn/dv
Canali lavender with purple stripe shirt
Rober Talbott 7 fold
Ike Behar PS
AE merlot belt
Alden shell cordovan monks








The more wear these get, the better I like them. Black AE cream really gives them a deep finish.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Bob Loblaw said:


> This doesn't fall under the clothing discussed in this topic - but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old German coat arrived from Paris today. Tag reads "Lederbekleidung, Tschache + co., Dresden-A"
> Lining feels like silk, has a dagger holder inside on the right, a closure system inside so the jacket need not be buttoned. Leather covered buttons attached through metal eyelets in the leather and held in place on the inside by thick metal wire covered by a leather piece (not just sewn on the leather, all orginal, sturdy, and all in place), snap bottons on the collar with adjustable storm flap, zig zag stitching on the collar and stitched collar stand, collar hook, faux belt with two buttons on the back, snap buttons on the back vent, a glove pocket opening on the left hand sleeve fold (pictured) which is good for stashing some cash for quick retrieval, two side slant pockets with flaps lined in dark grey moleskin cotton, shoulder epaulette / shoulderbord holders.
> 
> I wore it today and worried about being turned out of the grocery store, but my fears were unfounded. I got a few comments and questions from a couple of people and I just offed a vague "It is just an old jacket" in reply.
> 
> If anyone knows more about the history of this coat - I would be interested to hear. Yes I understand it was probably associated with the well-documented mayhem that Germany caused in the early part of the last century - but I don't believe in karma.
> 
> Also agave jeans, paraboot chukkas, ike behar shirt.


At first glance I thought it could be a Gestapo-Coat, but then only a line in google was enough to find this, do you think it's similar? .

P.S. 
The trade with militaria from the time of the third Reich is mostly forbidden for in Germany, on ebay e.g. you should only find iron crosses that conform with the 1957 law, what means they are replicas where swastikas etc. have been removed.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
PS socks
CH driving mocs


----------



## upr_crust

*So far, a pleasant Wednesday . . .*

. . . and a fairly "sportif" mode of attire.

Navy D/B 6x2 blazer (JAB)

Blue and white mini-check shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Orange silk repp stripe tie, narrow alternating stripes of gold and light blue (BB)

Chamfered rectangular enamel cufflinks, red-orange, edged in navy (BB)

Solid aqua silk pocket square

Tan gabardine trousers (Polo, via Syms)

Tan patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms yet again)

Burgundy "faux Alden" loafers

My partner, the soi-disant Tsar of Taste, gave his stamp of approval to this ensemble before I departed home this AM, such that I can walk the streets of NYC without entirely fearing the ridicule of the general public - perhaps . . . :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
Zegna Shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . and a fairly "sportif" mode of attire.
> Navy D/B 6x2 blazer (JAB)
> Blue and white mini-check shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)
> Orange silk repp stripe tie, narrow alternating stripes of gold and light blue (BB)
> Chamfered rectangular enamel cufflinks, red-orange, edged in navy (BB)
> Solid aqua silk pocket square
> Tan gabardine trousers (Polo, via Syms)
> Tan patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms yet again)
> Burgundy "faux Alden" loafers


Sounds good to me!

Feeling vertically integrated today...

https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr25002bv1.jpg

Zegna suit, shirt & tie
Tramezza monks (Ferragamo maybe, but since they also make for Zegna, sort of still Zegna)
Tie Rack square, Lanvin belt (OK, so not everything is Zegna)
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## upr_crust

*Vertically integrated or not . . . .*

. . . as always, the height of elegance, Holdfast. The lush pink of your tie sets off the otherwise sober colouring of the rest of your ensemble, and that's a lovely windowpane graph pattern to your suit.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast,
Well done!


----------



## OmegaBlogger

This is harder than it looks!



Dormeuil Suit
Turnbull & Asser Shirt
Barba Tie
Bridge Belt
John Lobb Sutton Shoes


----------



## yachtie

Charcoal Zegna DB
Tan self pattern shirt
copper and black woven tie
Alden whiskey medallion captoes
Camel Biltmore fedora

Pic to come.


----------



## mcarthur

OmegaBlogger said:


> This is harder than it looks!
> 
> OmegaBlogger,
> Welcome to the forum. Thank you for posting the picture of your dress attire


----------



## satorstyle

OmegaBlogger said:


> This is harder than it looks!
> 
> Dormeuil Suit
> Turnbull & Asser Shirt
> Barba Tie
> Bridge Belt
> John Lobb Sutton Shoes


Very clever photo, nice ensemble


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

OmegaBlogger - welcome! A very fine outfit for your first (I think?) photo here. I've seen this tan/sky blue/orange combo a fair bit over the past year (used it myself too) and think it's a bit of a modern classic now. Good work!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros suit
Truzzi shirt
Nicky linen tie
Marinella pocket square
Trafalgar braces
Hugo Boss stripey fun sock
AE Park Avenues, black


----------



## Acct2000

Very sharp, Alan!! I like that little trace of the pink from the shirt in your pocket square.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Borrelli pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
AE balmorals


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Feeling vertically integrated today...
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr25002bv1.jpg
> 
> Zegna suit, shirt & tie
> Tramezza monks (Ferragamo maybe, but since they also make for Zegna, sort of still Zegna)
> Tie Rack square, Lanvin belt (OK, so not everything is Zegna)
> Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


Tie = :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC,
Looks very well. Keep it up


----------



## Holdfast

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr26li0.jpg

Domenico Spano silk suit
Zegna shirt
RL Polo tie
Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Wells
Eternity, CK


----------



## Acct2000

Holdfast, your taste is usually excellent, but this might be my favorite of all the things you have posted. It is just a wonderful outfit!


----------



## yachtie

I have to agree with Forsberg- That's OUTSTANDING,Holdfast. Well done,sir.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Brioni jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## JamesT

I wish I could wear a db as well as Holdfast and Yachtie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Rain, rain, go away, and let my suits . . .*

. . . come out and play :icon_smile_wink: .

The weather is dreadful in NYC - an ever-increasing volume of rain accompanied the morning commute, and wetness is predicted until sometime tomorrow.

In view of this, my very casual attire for the day  .

Blue mini-houndstooth and large-scale graph check B/D shirt (BB)
Yellow cotton V-neck sweater (BB)
Black flat-front cords (BB - I smell vertical integration here . . .)
Black mid-calf socks
Black split-toe rubber-soled bluchers (Martin Dingman, via Daffy's)
Hand-me-down brown leather jacket (a bow to the weather, rather than fashion).

Let me join the chorus of admiring comments about holdfast's latest D/B suit - superbly cut, and perfectly accessorized (but we knew that - it's holdfast!)


----------



## Holdfast

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Holdfast, your taste is usually excellent, but this might be my favorite of all the things you have posted. It is just a wonderful outfit!





yachtie said:


> I have to agree with Forsberg- That's OUTSTANDING,Holdfast. Well done,sir.





JamesT said:


> I wish I could wear a db as well as Holdfast and Yachtie.





upr_crust said:


> Let me join the chorus of admiring comments about holdfast's latest D/B suit - superbly cut, and perfectly accessorized (but we knew that - it's holdfast!)


Thanks guys - a bit of background to this suit, since it's garnered a few comments: got it off as an off-eBay purchase for a steal of a price, which the seller initially forgot to post for a month or so! Then when it arrived, I was quite unhappy with the fit - took it to Ede and they performed some fairly extensive surgery including adjusting the amount of shoulder padding and dealing with some balance issues. First time I wore it out, I still wasn't entirely happy with the fit, but somehow after sitting in my wardrobe for a few months it's become pretty damn decent. Weird... but definitely appreciated! And so are your comments. :icon_smile_big:

https://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr27aq7.jpg

Ede suit & shirt
Ben Sherman tie
Kent Wang square
Zegna belt
Tramezza double monks
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Cravate Noire

Alan, that are my colours you wore on the 26th, very nice!

Holdfast, that pink Zegna tie can compete with Duchamp concerning ("special") design, I love it. Just as the silk db.

In that heat who wears coat and tie?
It is Cravate Noire who wants to get fried!

It wasn't that bad, but I had the impression of being the only one who stayed that "high-necked" today.




























2B Blazer
Light blue shirt with woven white stripes, barrel cuffs this time
Green tie with white polkadots
Solid light blue silk ps
Grey worsted trousers
Black derbies


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada tux
T&A shirt
Brioni bowtie
JA socks
RT cufflinks


----------



## bwep

KB

Very nice. The "experts" may take issue with notched lapels...


----------



## Cravate Noire

And with the missing cummerbund/waistcoat!


----------



## zegnamtl

Holdfast wore:

Domenico Spano silk suit
Zegna shirt
RL Polo tie
Tie Rack square
Loake 1880 Wells
Eternity, CK

~~~~~


Looking great, again!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



kitonbrioni said:


> Prada tux
> T&A shirt
> Brioni bowtie
> JA socks
> RT cufflinks


Kitonbrioni-
Your attire looks outstanding


----------



## kitonbrioni

And also the gray bowtie.
thanks


bwep said:


> KB
> 
> Very nice. The "experts" may take issue with notched lapels...


----------



## kitonbrioni

The wife nixed it.


Cravate Noire said:


> And with the missing cummerbund/waistcoat!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Thank you very much. 


mcarthur said:


> Kitonbrioni-
> Your attire looks outstanding


----------



## jml90

kitonbrioni said:


> Prada tux
> T&A shirt
> Brioni bowtie
> JA socks
> RT cufflinks


I like the shoes a lot. They're like opera pumps except for men.


bwep said:


> KB
> 
> Very nice. The "experts" may take issue with notched lapels...


If Bond can do it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
Gucci tie
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## jml90

kitonbrioni said:


> Oxxford suit
> Lorenzini shirt
> Gucci tie
> MD belt
> Pantherella socks
> Kiton monkstraps


Another knock out.


----------



## kitonbrioni

jml90 said:


> Another knock out.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Cavalli jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Gravati chelsea


----------



## Holdfast

https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=apr30001xk3.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Random red/navy pindot tie
Lanvin belt
Tramezza monks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ a scarlet pocket square added after the pic was taken


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna chinos
RLPL belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

It's May, it's hot, it's sunny... so it must surely be OK for the seersucker to emerge from hibernation -

https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may01eg7.jpg

RL Polo jacket
Kent Wang square
Zegna shirt
M&S trouser, River Island belt
Loake 1880 Durham, pink socks


----------



## Duck

Holdfast said:


> It's May, it's hot, it's sunny... so it must surely be OK for the seersucker to emerge from hibernation -
> 
> https://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may01eg7.jpg
> 
> RL Polo jacket
> Kent Wang square
> Zegna shirt
> M&S trouser, River Island belt
> Loake 1880 Durham, pink socks


Great outfit Holdfast and I love the Optimus Prime on your desk.

Cheers


----------



## kabert

Ultralight brown/black Saint Andrews sportcoat
Beige cotton Paul Stuart button-down shirt
Dark grey Tom James "fawnskin" wool slacks
Antiqued dark brown Saint Crispin's austerity brogues


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Armani socks
CH loafers


----------



## Cravate Noire

This morning quite early in the city. It was a little cold so I decided to take this sports coat instead of a pullover and a quilted jacket or so.



















2B Dark brown glencheck sports coat with blue plaid
Striped button-down shirt with high two-button collar 
Beige silk twill ps with light blue edges
Beige twill chinos
Dark brown sneakers


----------



## upr_crust

*"The stormy clouds have rolled away . . ."*

. . . or just about so, here in NYC.

In honour of the impending good weather . . .

Light brown tropical-weight tickweave S/B two-button suit (BB)

Deep pink (or light red, depending on one's point of view) end-on-end shirt, straight collar, button cuffs (BB)

Green silk tie, printed in a scatter pattern of multicoloured pennants (Burberry)

Solid gold-coloured silk pocket square, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Burgundy leather belt (J&M)

Brown patterned OTC socks

Red-brown (not quite cordovan coloured) moc-toe bluchers, Italian-made (J&M)

Straw fedora, medium brown band (found at my local hatter in lower Manhattan - online, it is Hats-CapsOnline.com).


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## tntele

*Hermes Bowtie*

Mac,

I admire your collection of Hermes bowties, almost as much as your collection of shell cordovan from Alden! Where do you get your Hermes bowties? No one locally sells Hermes anymore (I live in Memphis) and would like to find one or two. Any internet sources? BTW, I looked at the Hermes website and they only offer long ties for sale via the internet.

Thanks


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


Great bow tie. I'm not entirely convinced the square complements it well, but a very nice overall look nonetheless. 



upr_crust said:


> In honour of the impending good weather . . .


Sounds wonderful - I'd love a pic!



Duck said:


> Great outfit Holdfast and I love the Optimus Prime on your desk.


Prime thanks you and hopes you buy a ticket to the Transformers movie this summer. :icon_smile_big:

More unbelievably good weather:

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may02001ds5.jpg

RLPL flax suit
Zegna shirt
Kent Wang square
Doraemon tie
M&S beige socks
C&J Cliffords
Blu Notte, Bulgari (bit of an odd choice with such a summery outfit, but I felt it suited somehow)
+ panama hat with black band.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

RLPL flax suit
Zegna shirt
Kent Wang square
Doraemon tie
M&S beige socks
C&J Cliffords
Blu Notte, Bulgari (bit of an odd choice with such a summery outfit, but I felt it suited somehow)
+ panama hat with black band.[/QUOTE]
Holdfast-
Well done! Glad to see that you do not follow the calender in regard to wearing a straw hats. When you get the opportunity please post a picture of your Panama hat


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys shirt
Malo pant
FC belt
Pantherella socks
NM monkstraps


----------



## upr_crust

*Now that the sun has returned to NYC, so have . . .*

. . . my spring/summer suits.

As an effort to maintain my "image" (such as it is), now that I've entered the Esquire contest, here's today's attire, for your consideration:

Olive S/B two-button suit (BB)

Pale beige-pink shirt, with white stripes, white straight collar, self button cuffs (hand-me-down from partner)

Silk foulard tie, dominant colours being dark green, deep red, with accents of light ochre yellow.

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Gold collar pin

Brown belt (Coach, via Syms)

Dark green patterned OTC socks (Syms)

Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's, via the warehouse sale several years ago)

Straw fedora (same as yesterday - I only have the one)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (from my fast-dwindling stock of the discontinued scent).


----------



## Holdfast

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may03cx4.jpg

Brioni suit
H&K shirt
M&S tie
Lanvin belt
Kent Wang ivory leaf square (added after photo)
Tramezza monks
Eternity, CK


----------



## bwep

Eton shirt
Rafael Carusso blazer
AG jeans
James Reid sterling buckle and hand carved rewards belt
Patharella socks
Paraboot pebble grain double monk strap


----------



## jcriswel

bwep said:


> Eton shirt
> Rafael Carusso blazer
> AG jeans
> James Reid sterling buckle and hand carved rewards belt
> Patharella socks
> Paraboot pebble grain double monk strap


bwep,

How about a pic? Would love to see this. Is this work attire?

jcriswel


----------



## bwep

jcriswell

One of these days I will get around to posting pics. I would love to show off my Despos stuff. My wife has the good digital camera though. I will try to post more often on this thread, as well. 

It is work attire, believe it or not. Late in the week, coming off-call, I tend to dress with a casual flare. My patients, or their parents, have not seemed to mind or think anything less. I am not sure it would be considered "gentlemanly." I tend to sway between very trad and somewhat more fashion forward. Right now, I really like the dress of KB. I am tending to go a little more in his direction.


----------



## yachtie

*TOTAL CBD*

Charcoal w/grey pinstripe Zegna DB
White Ike Behar shirt
Midnight blue w/royal blue pindot Venanzi tie
White linen square with royal blue edge and dots
Black shell Alden cap toe bals


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Yachtie-
Your dress attire sounds good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Diesel jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*Making the metaphorical sartorial hay while the sun is shining . . .*

. . . and the temperatures are pleasant.

Navy S/B two-button suit, subtle cobalt windowpane overplaid (JAB)

Cerulean blue and white Bengal striped shirt, white straight collar, white button cuffs

Red silk jacquard tie, interlaced rope pattern in dark blue (Paolo Gucci, via C21)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black moc-croc Polo belt (via Syms)

Navy striped OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black BB tassel loafers (Aldens, not Peal)

Trumper's Skye (a light clean scent for a balmy spring day).


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Experimenting today - 

green/brown two piece, tailored in the late 1950s/early 1960s (?) by John Collier. 2-button notched lapel, 4-button cuff, 3" lapels, ventless, trousers buttoned for braces with a slight fishtail back and 1 3/4" turn-ups. Experimental both as to colour and cut; my first 2-button notched lapel.

lemon yellow oxford semi-spread double-cuff shirt from Catto & Carter

vintage Gieves and Hawkes geometric patterned tie

khaki silk handkerchief (picking up a colour in the tie)

art deco sun ray gold cufflinks

mustard boxcloth Thurston braces

chestnut Oxford "Twyning" brogues from Loake

green velour "Hannay" fedora from Herald & Heart


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> Experimenting today -
> green/brown two piece
> lemon yellow oxford semi-spread double-cuff shirt from Catto & Carter
> vintage Gieves and Hawkes geometric patterned tie
> khaki silk handkerchief (picking up a colour in the tie)
> art deco sun ray gold cufflinks
> mustard boxcloth Thurston braces
> chestnut Oxford "Twyning" brogues from Loake
> green velour "Hannay" fedora from Herald & Heart


The colours sound marvellous.

https://img251.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may04no9.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Pucci tie, Tie Rack square
C&J Welbecks


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Thanks! Here's an idea of how it looks:



















Thanks to Tutee for ideas on how to work with green suits from his "on university styles from the golden era" post.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Malo jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
Ferragamo balmorals


----------



## jml90

Anthony Jordan said:


> Thanks! Here's an idea of how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tutee for ideas on how to work with green suits from his "on university styles from the golden era" post.


I think a bright square would have worked out better.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

jml90 said:


> I think a bright square would have worked out better.


I thought of one in burnt umber to pick out the same shade in the tie - next time perhaps?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Armani tie


----------



## jml90

Anthony Jordan said:


> I thought of one in burnt umber to pick out the same shade in the tie - next time perhaps?


Yeah, I try to wear different square with the same ties and shirts just so it doesn't become to rote.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may05001sh9.jpg

Loro Piana jacket
Loro Piana polo
Lee Brooklyn jeans
Nicole Farhi belt
Ferragamo loafers
Eternity, CK


----------



## AlanC

Zegna Taglio Esclusivo suit
Brooks Brothers shirt
Brioni tie
Trafalgar braces
vintage Swiss linen square
vintage 14k white gold front cufflinks
Pantherella socks
C&J for Tom James black half brogues


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Today's dress attire looks very good


----------



## bwep

PZ Sartoriale linen Blue pinstripe 
Eton minicheck
Bill Lavin croc belt
Pantharella sea island cotton socks
Taryn Rose brown calf cap toe oxfords


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan!!


----------



## yachtie

Camel Biltmore fedora
Mostly brown sportcoat ( has blue and tan threads)
Mustard shirt
Cream/lt green tie
Charcoal wool twill slacks
Alden whiskey shell madallion bluchers


----------



## rkipperman

AlanC said:


> Zegna Taglio Esclusivo suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt
> Brioni tie
> Trafalgar braces
> vintage Swiss linen square
> vintage 14k white gold front cufflinks
> Pantherella socks
> C&J for Tom James black half brogues


As usual, very nicely done.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Kiton jeans
KS belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## zegnamtl

https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/7563/p1010438gr6.jpg

Very nice links Alan!


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather continues to be temperate . . .*

. . . and I continue to dress to take advantage of it.

Today's ensemble:

Brown tickweave tropical-weight S/B two-button suit (BB)

Raspberry pink tab-collared pinpoint oxford shirt, button cuffs (LE, some years ago)

Silk foulard tie, in red, blue and buff, diaper and lozenge pattern (a boutique on the Blvd. St. Germain, Paris, long since out of business)

Silk pocket square, in navy, red, and ochre, casually stuffed and puffed

Brown belt (Coach, via Syms)

Brown patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms)

Burgundy loafers (J&M, style name Reegan)

Straw fedora, brown band

BTW, excellent choices all round, Alan C. - great suit, tie, cufflinks and shoes!


----------



## Acct2000

Yachtie's ensemble is a nice, sporty spring look, too!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Harrydog

Brooks Bros. 1818 Suit
Tyrwhitt Sea Island Shirt
Vest by Andover Shop
Tie by Andrew's Ties
John Lobb Sutton


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

^ Harrydog-
You are looking good


----------



## satorstyle

mcarthur said:


> ^ Harrydog-
> You are looking good


I second that! What colors are in the vest?


----------



## bwep

PZ Sartoriale Brown with blue plaid odd jacket
Eton Navy blue with French cuffs
Duchamp links
Red Eight jeans
Bill lavin belt
Harris brown calf monk straps
Pantharella socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Prada jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Daniele

More or less, this (I'm the one on the right):

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=editedchattg9.jpg

Grey-blue bespoke suit in wool-mohair, 2 buttons, natural shoulders, short side vents; slim straight legged trousers, uncuffed. Neither belt loops nor adaptors.
White MTM BB shirt, club collar and French cuffs.
Navy with white prints bespoke Marinella tie (slimmer than it seems in the photo).
Pantherella avio blue cotton socks.
Bespoke dark brown suede (with dark brown leather details) chisel-toed laceups.
Pristine haircut.
A smile

Have a nice day ya all,

D.


----------



## Harrydog

satorstyle said:


> I second that! What colors are in the vest?


A tattersall with yellow, light blue, grey, and olive on a cream background.


----------



## Brideshead

Daniele said:


> More or less, this (I'm the one on the right):
> 
> https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=editedchattg9.jpg
> 
> Grey-blue bespoke suit in wool-mohair, 2 buttons, natural shoulders, short side vents; slim straight legged trousers, uncuffed. Neither belt loops nor adaptors.
> White MTM BB shirt, club collar and French cuffs.
> Navy with white prints bespoke Marinella tie (slimmer than it seems in the photo).
> Pantherella avio blue cotton socks.
> Bespoke dark brown suede (with dark brown leather details) chisel-toed laceups.
> Pristine haircut.
> A smile
> 
> Have a nice day ya all,
> 
> D.


Great look, Daniele! Reminds me of Saturday night under the plastic palmtrees at Ilford Palais all those years ago!


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather continues to be temperate . . .*

. . . and I am continuing to be suited.

First off - excellent ensemble, harrydog - makes me want to try one of Andrew's ties. I've walked by the Madison Ave. shop several times, but have yet to enter.

Today's ensemble:

Olive S/B two-button suit (BB)

Plaid shirt - black, white, grey-green and yellow - a bold pattern, with white spread collar and white button cuffs (H&K - vintage 1985)

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Light brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Dark olive patterned mid-calf socks

Brown suede wing-tip balmorals (Trafalgar, via Syms, sometime in pre-history, i.e. the early 80's)

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## yachtie

Zegna charcoal pinstripe suit
Matteo di Rota white twill shirt
Vanzani tie
Dk. yellow w/ blue edge Talbott square
Alden shell monks in #8


----------



## Cravate Noire

Harrydog, very remarkable, that's pretty nice!

Oral examinations (no schooluniform in Germany for those who don't know, but it seemed appropriate to me to dress up a bit, though blazer was quite special and nobody else wore a tie).
However my results were really good !



















2B Blazer
Grey worsted trousers
White cotton-batiste shirt with point-collar, french cuffs
Striped tie
Cotton pocket square
Rectangular silver/onyx cufflinks
Black derbies
DB trenchcoat and walking stick umbrella (downpour for almost 3 hours!!!)


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, gentlemen, for posting your pictures . . .*

Yachtie - very tasteful ensemble - great Aldens

Cravate Noire - excellent ensemble, and a great tie to bring it all together.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Yachtie-
You are looking good


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo necktie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Harrydog

upr_crust said:


> . makes me want to try one of Andrew's ties. I've walked by the Madison Ave. shop several times, but have yet to enter.


Andrews Ties on Madison has cute saleswomen, and, at $49.00, the ties are a very good deal.


----------



## rkipperman

Harrydog said:


> Andrews Ties on Madison has cute saleswomen, and, at $49.00, the ties are a very good deal.


Quality wise, to which other companies would you compare them to?


----------



## kshah

mcarthur - Personally, I think your necktie ensembles look a bit nicer. 

Cravate Noire's last look was great as well.

harrydog, always sharp.


----------



## Harrydog

rkipperman said:


> Quality wise, to which other companies would you compare them to?


I find them similar to the Altea ties I have.

They are heavier than Brooks Bros. Stop in and try on on. They tie a nice knot and they have some colorful patterns.

The thing I like best is that at that price point I don't agonize about damaging or soiling the tie. Can't say the same with a $150 Brioni.


----------



## bwep

consumer guide blue/white bengal stripe oxford ("vintage selection")
Bill's M1 Khakis
pantharella sea island socks
shot shell belt
alden penny loafers in 8 cordovan

in a bit of a trad stage, but the shirt updates the image as it has CG's wrinkle of adding color touches throughout the shirt. sleeves rolled uphigh.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Malo corduroy
Justin belt
Zegna socks
DMs


----------



## Daniele

Brideshead said:


> Great look, Daniele! Reminds me of Saturday night under the plastic palmtrees at Ilford Palais all those years ago!


Thanks for your kind comment Brideshead.. I'm glad for the comparison (btw, also the club where the pic was taken had plastic small palmtrees!

Today is a navy kid mohair suit (3 buttons, 8 inches side vents, ticket pocket), white plain shirt, navy with red dots silk knitted slim tie, white linen hanky (2 points folded), navy with red dots (smaller than the ones on the tie) sea island cotton socks and black Tassel Weejuns.
And Persol 649 shades.


----------



## upr_crust

*Intimations of upcoming summer weather in NYC . . .*

The day is warmer than it has been in NYC, a hint of the unbearable heat and humidity to come. Yet, I remain (for the moment, at least) a gentleman, and remain suited for work.

Navy S/B two-button suit, cobalt overplaid (a "deco", I believe, in BB-speak) (JAB)

White shirt with lavender multi-stripes, white collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, somewhere in the mists of time)

Solid purple silk tie (Hackett)

Royal blue silk braces, large-scale pattern of stars and crescent moons in gold (New & Lingwood)

Round mother-of-pearl cufflinks, set with a single cabochon of iolite in a vermeil bezel, sterling stud backs (Tyrwhitt)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, three points

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, when they were getting rid of N&L in favour of EG)

Penhaligon's Castile


----------



## yachtie

*Lotta Navy today*

Sounds like a nice rig, Upr Crust.

I'm in navy today as well

Navy nailhead DB
Matteo di Rota sky blue with burgundy and white overcheck shirt
burgundy and navy Macclesfield tie
grey blue Jhane Barnes socks
brown Florsheim Royal Imperial wingtips

No square today


----------



## Brideshead

*Not quite up to Daniele's standards..*

...'Mod' style nearly black suit with a fine self herringbone, 2B, small centre vent by Ben Sherman
Waistcoat SB with small lapels in a morning stripe
White twill shirt with FC - Crombie
Taupe, off-white and dark grey tie - Armani for gm (c.1988) and white silk square
Square MOP links with diamond point on reverse - Jasper Conran
Black cotton rib sock - Pantherella (+ suspenders)
Black rather pointy squarish toe Italian ankle boot - Jeffery-West

EDT - Pour un Homme de Caron (1934)


----------



## Holdfast

Harrydog said:


> Brooks Bros. 1818 Suit
> Tyrwhitt Sea Island Shirt
> Vest by Andover Shop
> Tie by Andrew's Ties
> John Lobb Sutton


This is excellent. I love, love, love it.



Daniele said:


> Grey-blue bespoke suit in wool-mohair, 2 buttons, natural shoulders, short side vents; slim straight legged trousers, uncuffed. Neither belt loops nor adaptors.
> White MTM BB shirt, club collar and French cuffs.
> Navy with white prints bespoke Marinella tie (slimmer than it seems in the photo).
> Pantherella avio blue cotton socks.
> Bespoke dark brown suede (with dark brown leather details) chisel-toed laceups.
> Pristine haircut.
> A smile


Cool looking photo.



Cravate Noire said:


> 2B Blazer


I really like the fit on this blazer.



mcarthur said:


> Ferragamo necktie


Spooky. My boss wore exactly the same - very nice - tie today. At one point in a meeting, I tried to sneak a peek at the label when it flipped over, but I couldn't tell and forgot to ask later on. Then I log on here and find the answer!

OK, first off for me, yesterday's outfit:

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may09001ws3.jpg

RL Polo jacket
Gieves & Hawkes shirt
Zegna tie, random steel tie clip 
M&S trousers, River Island belt
Tie Rack square
Lobb Aersons
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel

And now, today:

https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may09002vq5.jpg

Zegna suit, shirt & belt
Carlo Franco tie
Tie Rack square
Ferragamo Tramezza double monks
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast-
You are looking good! Nice dimple in your ties


----------



## bwep

Paul Stuart Yellow mini check spread collar
R Carrusso s140's navy blazer
SealKay jeans
Bill Lavin croc belt
S Mantellasi whole cut loafers
Patharella socks (gray w/purple polka dots)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast-
Your boss has good taste.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL loafers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may10001sl1.jpg

Had an interview today... but I didn't follow forum rules precisely. To be honest, I felt more comfortable and confident in the above than in the forum's consensus wisdom and think it reflected in my answers. I guess the proof of the pudding will be whether I get an offer (won't find out for ages, though). 

Brioni charcoal grey suit
Zegna plain white button-cuff shirt, no pocket
Liberty red/gold/blue floral tie
Zegna black belt
Tie Rack plain white silk square in a conservative fold
M&S black socks
C&J black Welbecks, near-mirror shine on the medallion captoe
The faintest whiff of Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## AlanC

^Love the Liberty. I ran across a Liberty tie the other day that was made in the USA of imported Italian silk. Now who would want a Liberty tie like that? Give me English Liberty, or give me...

Anyway, how did it feel to outdress your interviewers so badly?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast-
You are looking good. Rules are meant to be broken. Your presentation of your abilities will get you to the second interview. Your dress attire for the interview is appropriate


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> Anyway, how did it feel to outdress your interviewers so badly?


There were 2 panels with 2 interviewers on each and I knew them all (2 fairly well, 2 by face rather than in person) and so they know how I dress anyway. So my rule-breaking with the tie and square wasn't really the major transgression I suggested it may be. One of the ladies on the second panel had really made an effort though. She actually looked quite glamorous. Everyone else was typical business professional, though both men on both panels had removed their ties by the time I got to them (towards the end of the scheduled interview slots, at around lunchtime). Guess they were feeling the pressure as much as us interviewees! :icon_smile_big:



mcarthur said:


> Holdfast-
> You are looking good. Rules are meant to be broken. Your presentation of your abilities will get you to the second interview. Your dress attire for the interview is appropriate


Thank you mcarthur. This was actually the final pair of interviews for this particular job, but I won't know the result for a while. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tonyp

*feeling good*

Battistone grey suit with lavnder stripe,
Canali medium blue shirt barrel cuff,
Drake lavender foulard tie,
To Boot black belt,
grey pantharella long socks
StefanObi Derby 2 eyelet antique purple shoes.

I would love to find a belt to match these shoes.:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Holdfast-
What kind of job are you interviewing for?


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may10001sl1.jpg
> 
> Had an interview today... but I didn't follow forum rules precisely. To be honest, I felt more comfortable and confident in the above than in the forum's consensus wisdom and think it reflected in my answers. I guess the proof of the pudding will be whether I get an offer (won't find out for ages, though).
> 
> Brioni charcoal grey suit
> Zegna plain white button-cuff shirt, no pocket
> Liberty red/gold/blue floral tie
> Zegna black belt
> Tie Rack plain white silk square in a conservative fold
> M&S black socks
> C&J black Welbecks, near-mirror shine on the medallion captoe
> The faintest whiff of Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


That looks good. What's more important than being sartorially correct is sartorially comfortable.


----------



## yachtie

Greenish gold fine windowpane suit
Gold shirt
Paul stuart square
green and fine yellow macclesfield tie
Alden whiskey medallion toe bluchers
one flap in (oops!)


----------



## jcriswel

Holdfast said:


> https://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may10001sl1.jpg
> 
> Had an interview today... but I didn't follow forum rules precisely.


Holdfast,

You always looking stunning. I'm sure your appearance alone made a powerful impression. Undoubtedly, you impressed them equally well with your credentials and your responses to their questions. Overall, it's a complete and impressive package. Good luck.

jcriswel


----------



## bwep

Guy Rover minicheck French Cuff
W Kleinberg links
PZ Sartoriale Blue Blazer
Red eight jeans
Pantharella socks
Bill Lavin belt
Lucchese ostrich ropers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Barneys pant
DeVecchi belt
CH socks
testoni loafers


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> Holdfast-
> What kind of job are you interviewing for?


Promotion (sort of; broader role might be more accurate) within my current workplace.

Thanks for the good wishes everybody.

Today:

https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may11ap0.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Lanvin belt
Stefano Ricci tie
Loake 1880 Exeter
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel
+ Tie Rack blue square added later


----------



## mcarthur

^ Holdfast-
You are looking good. Very nice dimple on your necktie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
NM loafers


----------



## bwep

RunTex red tee
Nat nast shorts
Thomas Bates belt
Chaco flip flops

not sure about tonight
I bet a few out here would have problems with the attire, but it is hot, humid and I had teeBall duty this morning


----------



## Holdfast

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may12001fn1.jpg

Loro Piana coat
RL Polo shirt
Levi 501s, River Island belt
Nike Airs
2 days stubble

Not my most sartorially elegant outfit....


----------



## Scott

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


Fantastic tie and shirt combination. Also the yellow walls and red door, very nice.

Scott


----------



## yachtie

*What we're wearing today*

Zegna charcoal DB................................ Hickey Freeman navy 3 roll 2
Tan Talbott shirt................................... Nordstrom pale blue shirt
Black/brown/silver tan Pancaldi tie.................... Red/blue paisley Perry Ellis tie 
Alden whiskey monkstraps..................... Kenneth Cole burgundy wingtips
Sam Hober square................................Talbott square


----------



## jcriswel

yachtie said:


> Zegna charcoal DB................................ Hickey Freeman navy 3 roll 2
> Tan Talbott shirt................................... Nordstrom pale blue shirt
> Black/brown/silver tan Pancaldi tie.................... Red/blue paisley Perry Ellis tie
> Alden whiskey monkstraps..................... Kenneth Cole burgundy wingtips
> Sam Hober square................................Talbott square


Very cool. Who is the short guy in the picture? He looks extraordinary!

jcriswel


----------



## yachtie

jcriswel said:


> Very cool. Who is the short guy in the picture? He looks extraordinary!
> 
> jcriswel


My oldest son (8 going on 30) :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Yachtie-
Trad from father to son


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie-
> Trad from father to son


You bet, Mac! He makes his dad proud.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## bwep

Oxxford Suit
Eton Shirt
Kleinberg cuff links
Pantharella socks
JL brown oxfords
Bill Lavin belt


----------



## Renty

*Stripes Galore*

I wore this to work on Friday. Waist needs to come in on the jacket, but I think I pulled off the excessive stripes fairly well.

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=081107ky9.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirts
7 jeans
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
TR loafers


----------



## kshah

Renty - thats a Ferregamo tie from Saks, correct? If so, I have the same one!


----------



## Renty

kshah said:


> Renty - thats a Ferregamo tie from Saks, correct? If so, I have the same one!


It's actually a Talbott best in class tie. I'd be interested to see a picture of your tie though if you have one.


----------



## bwep

Hamilton shirt, link cuffs
yellow ball links
Canali POW odd jacket
AG jeans
Ovadafut socks
Bill Lavin soft collections belt
Alden Norwegian split toe bluchers


----------



## Cravate Noire

It was my birthday yesterday (see updated signature).
I hope that aren't too many pics!

































Maybe charcoal was too dark for the suit, but I liked the effect of the pinstripes and the ribbed socks.








A gift from a friend...(I do not smoke and hate cigarettes, but cigars and pipes are quite nice)








Usually we go to restaurant for those occasions, but as I have met M.Bocuse personally in Lyon so I felt obliged to take care of that myself ...(my mother and I spent 2 days in the kitchen, I didn't wear a suit while cooking, but did so when arranging the plates).








Seafood as starter








Vichyssoise soup








Canard breast with red wine-butter sauce 








Poire á la Beaujolaise









Ah, I have worn
3B smoke-grey pinstripe suit
Bengal-striped white/brown shirt, french cuffs
Navy tie with woven brwon flowers
White cotton-square
Rectangular silver-onyx cufflinks
don't punch me, no dress shoes because I was at home^^.


----------



## upr_crust

*Happy Birthday, Cravate Noire, and many more . . .*

. . . and now, my more modest attire for the day.

Sartorial splendour will be rather in abeyance in advance of my departure for Berlin on Thursday night, but, today's attire may possibly be of interest.

Navy S/B two-button suit, cobalt windowpane overplaid (JAB)

French blue shirt with large white graph check - straight collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store)

Dark red solid silk tie (BB)

Square damascened iron cufflinks, Moorish star pattern (a souvenir of Madrid - damascened iron is a Toledo specialty)

Multi-colour silk pocket square (navy, red, gold, white)

Black Polo belt

Navy striped OTC socks (Calvin Klein)

Black cap-toe double monk-strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's via the last gasping days of the warehouse sale)

Straw fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Renty-
Welcome to the forum! Nice looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Cravate Noire-
Happy Birthday
Your were well dressed for your birthday party. The presentation of the meal is very good


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
NM pant
NM belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Belated happy birthday to Cravate Noire.

I'm on study leave this week, so am only posting intermittently and not wearing particularly interesting items -

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may15001xu7.jpg

M&S jacket
Lee Brooklyn jeans, River Island belt
Jeff Banks Studio shirt, MOP links
Lobb Aerson (black suede)


----------



## Henry

Holdfast - your shoes always sound very nice, but your photos don't really do them justice.

Would it be possible to have a secondary shot of your shoes, too?

ps Not just today - everyday!
pps You're on study leave, so don't pretend you haven't got time


----------



## Holdfast

Henry said:


> Holdfast - your shoes always sound very nice, but your photos don't really do them justice.
> 
> Would it be possible to have a secondary shot of your shoes, too?
> 
> ps Not just today - everyday!
> pps You're on study leave, so don't pretend you haven't got time


:icon_smile_big:

I do have a couple of snaps of the Aersons; I'll upload them. The first used the flash and then a hefty dose of image adjustment to try to get them the right colour; the second is in natural lighting with no flash. Suede is really difficult to photo right.

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aerson001vf5.jpghttps://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aerson002gm8.jpg


----------



## bwep

Zegna Navy blazer
Hamilton MTM blue end on end barrel cuffs, 2B
Samuelsohn banker's bray odd trousers
Bill Lavin Belt
Marinella red repp tie
ovadafut socks
Harris Brown monks


----------



## Henry

Very nice! Please make this a permanent addition to the Holdfast 'What Are You Wearing Today' postings!

(just don't call them shoe porn)


----------



## kitonbrioni

ON shirt
AZ corduroy
Justin belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Patrick06790

*From mega- to negatrad*

Pulling out some stops in these last couple of days at the paper. At the new gig it's going to be chinos, bd, boat shoes and maybe a sport coat, at least at first.

Corneliani suit I bought on a whim (and on eBay).
BB shirt
CT links
Hober tie - the very first one I got from them
CT boots

Can't be Ivied out all the time.

I am standing funny, it seems upon further review, and that's why my left leg is like that.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
You are going out in a big bang


----------



## zegnamtl

Looking good Patrick.


----------



## zegnamtl

Cravate Noire said:


> It was my birthday yesterday (see updated signature)........


CN

Happy birthday,
looking very well put together for a young man!
Well done.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Patrick!


----------



## bwep

Olive Samuelsohn linen/silk suit
Luciano Barbera shirt
Bill Lavin belt
ovadafut socks
C&J handgrade brown double strap monks


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers sportcoat
Aquascutum shirt
Nicky tie
Kent Wang leaf pocket square
no name braces
Barry Bricken trousers
Pantherella otc socks
Polo tan captoes

Lee stingy brimmed fedora, vintage


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like your attire from head to toe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Cavalli jeans
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## bwep

RT MTM purple striped shirtshirt
Altea purple/lime green repp tie
Zegna coutre chocolate brown suit
Bill Lavin belt
C&J handgrade captoes
ovadafut socks


----------



## BobGuam

Cool Tie and cuff links Patrick! And you are looking pretty snappy there was well Alan. It is graduation time out here in Guam. We are wearing regalia, white shirts and ties. Yeah that is dressing up here in Guam.


----------



## Acct2000

Alan, you look great today!


----------



## fritzl

AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers sportcoat
> Aquascutum shirt
> Nicky tie
> Kent Wang leaf pocket square
> no name braces
> Barry Bricken trousers
> Pantherella otc socks
> Polo tan captoes
> 
> Lee stingy brimmed fedora, vintage


OMG, there are still this laces :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## OmegaBlogger

AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers sportcoat
> Aquascutum shirt
> Nicky tie
> Kent Wang leaf pocket square
> no name braces
> Barry Bricken trousers
> Pantherella otc socks
> Polo tan captoes
> 
> Lee stingy brimmed fedora, vintage


That's a great look, almost European [Northern]. Too much pocket square for my tastes but outstanding overall.


----------



## bwep

RLPL blue windowpane cashmere odd jacket
CP and company olive v-neck cotton sweater
Mod-O-Doc white tee
AG jeans
same ovadafut socks as this am
Rewards belt
RM Williams whole cut boots


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!
Uploading/resizing the pics took quite long so I didn't comment on anything what I will catch up now.

Yachtie, the pic with your son is impressive. I wish I could have such a pic with my casual-fanatic father too!
McArthur, my my new favourite bowtie in your collection, but this time you tied it so perfectly that it would look good with a Kleenex (if that are chicken, I saw at Hermès today the a necktie with the same pattern!).
Holdfast, I wish you the best for the promotion! (I had an intern/apprenticeship interview for corporate finance some time ago, so I can feel with you although your application was for a much higher level in business). You looked correct and very reliable, but with an individual note that suggests an adequate amount of independance IMO.
Patrick, the boots and cufflinks look very cool. But I like the combination of the classic sunglasses and the summerly suit.
Alan, constant quality I'd say. Does the ferdora's colour match with the coat and its flap with the trousers and the tie? Then I regret that you didn't post it with hat on yout head!

Nothing special, but maybe one controversial thing:
Fench cuff without a tie nor coat, do you think that's (very) unappropriate?


























White shirt with woven beige/black pencilstripes, french cuffs
Blue plait-patterned crewneck, pure silk
Silver cufflinks with blue border
Dark grey slacks
Brown quilted jacket
Brown sneakers
Brown quiltd jacket with velvet collar


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick, you've morphed from Spencer Tracy into Marcello Mastrioanni!

Give my regards to Sophia.

A humble 'murican trad,

Brownshoe



Patrick06790 said:


> Pulling out some stops in these last couple of days at the paper. At the new gig it's going to be chinos, bd, boat shoes and maybe a sport coat, at least at first.
> 
> Corneliani suit I bought on a whim (and on eBay).
> BB shirt
> CT links
> Hober tie - the very first one I got from them
> CT boots
> 
> Can't be Ivied out all the time.
> 
> I am standing funny, it seems upon further review, and that's why my left leg is like that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Menichetti pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## bwep

ultra trad today:

Bill's poplin in Nantucket red
David Chu Blue white striped LS linen
shot shell belt
pantharella sea island cotton socks
Alden penny loafer in 8 cordovan


----------



## Renty

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=51807xu3.jpg

Jones New York Suit :crazy:
Lands End Custom Shirt
Luciano Barbera Tie
Mark Pendleton Pocket Square
Cheap Shoes


----------



## satorstyle

Nice look with out breaking the bank, Holdfast is going to have to copyright his pose, he could be making millions off of it.


----------



## Renty

satorstyle said:


> Nice look with out breaking the bank, Holdfast is going to have to copyright his pose, he could be making millions off of it.


Not from people at my pay scale.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
CH balmorals


----------



## bwep

navy blue Mod-O-Doc Tee
Tailor Vintage patch madras cargo shorts
Chaco flip flops


----------



## eagle2250

The grandkids have a soccer game this AM, so it's

an Izod polo, light grey
Levi 501 Originals, in Indigo (I think...any way, they are dark blue)
Quoddy Trail boatshoes, in Amaretto calf
and a G9 Baracutta, in British khaki (it is a bit chilly outside)!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons


----------



## Cravate Noire

That was really difficult to take some good pics...a Remy Martin too much that evening.


































2B Blazer
Grey worsted trousers
Striped shirt with contrast pin collar, french cuffs
Brown/blue chequered tie
White cotton ps
Grey silk knot cufflinks
Black derbies
Blue socks (first time I quoted a colour from above with my hosiery)


----------



## Holdfast

satorstyle said:


> Nice look with out breaking the bank, Holdfast is going to have to copyright his pose, he could be making millions off of it.


Zoolander's "Blue Steel" lives on!

Been off the board for a few days (away for work), so here's a snap from the middle of last week, with the original Holdfast pose. 

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may16001fv5.jpg

Zegna suit, tie & belt
Ede shirt, Dunhill links
Ferragamo Tramezza double monks
Tie Rack square
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## bwep

Belvest cashmere odd jacket
Eton cutaway
Arnys tie
Samuelsohn odd trousers
W Kleinberg croc belt
pantharella socks
Taryn Rose oxfords


----------



## Holdfast

https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may21or0.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt, blue/silver links
Austin Reed tie
Kent Wang square
Zegna belt
Zegna Couture oxfords
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## bwep

Caruso navy blazer
G Isaia shirt
Paul Smith
Samuelsohn odd trousers
pantharella cotton argyles
C&J handgrade double monks


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML shirt
Lucky jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Mui Mui balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

Only working this afternoon, so off out for a bite to eat with friends for lunch before heading into the office...

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may22007wv9.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may22006il4.jpg

Brioni blazer
Zegna shirt
Attolini tie
Ede & Ravenscroft pocket square
Zegna belt
RL Polo trousers
M&S socks
Crockett & Jones Cliffords
Panama hat bought at a market in Henley


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

^ Holdfast
Nice looking outfit including your Panama fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Oxxford pant
NM belt
JB socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Bog-standard business look today. Didn't lay anything out last night and too sleepy this am to think about what I was wearing too much.

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may23002mu6.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt & belt
Harrods tie
Loake 1880 Wells
Kent Wang square
Eternity, CK


----------



## bwep

The Hartford shirt (French "Fly" front)
Red Eight jeans
W Kleinberg hornback belt
marcoliani socks
Lucchese ostrich ropers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Incotex pant
Bernini belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Daniele

Medium grey mohair double breasted (6/3) suit (covered buttons, side vents); white shirt with collar holder; gold yellow silk hanky with brown-purple-navy paisley prints; vintage dark brown/copper slim vintage jaquard tie; striped socks in maroon, rust on navy background; dark brown shoes (chiseled toe, side lacing); vintage Rayban shades (well, not now actually).

Ah, a pop art mood and a not too busy morning at the office...;-)

https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=popartmoodvy3.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Ferragamo neck tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Went to the Chelsea Flower Show this afternoon and later ended up over at St James Park for a walk before dinner, which was were these snaps were taken.

https://img473.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chelseaflowershow067za3.jpghttps://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chelseaflowershow066fd8.jpg

Loro Piana jacket (yeah, it's a bit long, but I still like it)
Zegna shirt (+ MOP links) & belt
Kent Wang pink floral square
M&S trousers & socks (used to be beige; now pink after ending up in the wrong laundry load)
Ferragamo Tramezza Tallin loafers (recent new purchase so figured a close-up was in order)
Emporio Armani (I think) sunglasses
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## Henry

Great outfit - but where's the Holdfast pose?!


----------



## AlanC

No Panama today, HF? I like the new Tramezzas. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Holdfast

Henry said:


> Great outfit - but where's the Holdfast pose?!


I try not to over-use it. It's powerful stuff, you know! :crazy:



AlanC said:


> No Panama today, HF? I like the new Tramezzas. :thumbs-up:


I thought about it, but I didn't really want to take it into London. Either it would have got squashed/crushed on the Tube, or I'd have forgotten it somewhere...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Connemara

Brooks Bros. "Brooks-Aire" cotton/linen coat, light gray heather with blue/red windowpane
T&A three button-cuff shirt, blue stripe
Zanella tropical weight medium-gray trousers
Blood red socks
Tan belt (some random Marshall's brand)
C&J Whitehalls in tan
Charvet silk PS

Sorry 'bout the craptastic photography.


----------



## WinstonSpencer

*Andy Please!!!*

I think this thread might deserve its own forum. It might drive us loyal fashion forum only members into new territory.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Cale belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## tel star

Holdfast,

I think your willingness to 'do your own thing' is great .... acknowledging that the jacket is a little long, but liking it anyway. You seem to have heaps of self-confidence to wear what you feel comfortable in and, where necessary, not let the 'rules' worry you. Bravissimo!


----------



## Holdfast

tel star said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> I think your willingness to 'do your own thing' is great .... acknowledging that the jacket is a little long, but liking it anyway. You seem to have heaps of self-confidence to wear what you feel comfortable in and, where necessary, not let the 'rules' worry you. Bravissimo!


Self-confident or pig-headed. One of the two, anyway...:icon_smile_big:

Thanks mate. I'm more rule-bound today though...

https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may25jp1.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Austin Reed Tie
Tie Rack square
Lanvin belt
Tramezza monks
Blu Notte, Bulgari


----------



## Cravate Noire

mcarthur, the colour scheme of your necktie outfit is just perfect,the shade of blue of the shirt goes extremely well with the tie and the ps (anyway those seem to be your speciality)!
Holdfast, whatever you did to improve the quality of the picture in London, keep doing it! You probably don't have enough time for that, but then again some of your pieces would deserve a closeup. 
The Chelsea outfit is very cool, the longer jacket somehow fits in perferctly in the overall casuality, it doesn't stick out negatively at all in that combo.
Connemara, I love the coat (patch pockets with flaps? very cool for a sportscoat!) and ps.

Nothing interesting from me...I had something much better on way, but then the occasion was blown off, so it's a boring shopping outfit:









My favourite sportscoat (the 2B blazer)
Light blue shirt with woven white stripes, barrel cuffs
Solid pink ps
Tie, striped in shades of pink and grey
Dark grey, almost charcoal trousers
Black derbies
Walking-stick umbrella for the potential tempest (I could leave it unused in the car, but it was damn sticky though)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
RLP pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
Tod's driving mocs


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> Holdfast, whatever you did to improve the quality of the picture in London, keep doing it! You probably don't have enough time for that, but then again some of your pieces would deserve a closeup.


I didn't do any photomanipulation on either London pic (apart from cropping and letting imageshack resize them). I think the difference is purely down to better lighting.



> The Chelsea outfit is very cool, the longer jacket somehow fits in perferctly in the overall casuality, it doesn't stick out negatively at all in that combo.


Thanks, that's sort of what I figured too.

Even more casual today... I'd post it in SW&D but they'd probably shred me for the boring jeans!

https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may26001wc0.jpg

Loro Piana polo
Lee Brooklyn jeans
River Island belt
Tramezza Tallin loafers again
HOT Always, Bond No9


----------



## Cravate Noire

Actually I meant that you maybe found out which config for your cam is the best, not that you have rworked contrast or so on the photo afterwards.
(If it sound offending, I'm sorry, that's not what I meant)
I needed quite long to find out that there is a close up modus in the cam I use for example.
Btw. I'm not a fan of jeans with extreme "used effects", a lot of waxing, painting or whatever too!
Might look good of course on the right person, but on me it wouldn't.


----------



## bwep

VV navy pique polo
Bill's M1 khaki's ( about 12 years old)
Bill Lavin soft collections belt
Alden #8 shell pennies

earlier to day
VV navy pique polo
Nat nast shorts
trafalgar weave belt
To Boot moc loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Lorenzini shirt
DK tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## bwep

just got done with a 12 miler in the rain. changed and taking it easy:

post-run attire:
Victorinix pinwhale shorts
Nike Tee
belagra ankle socks
saucony trigon4 guide with custom inserts (not what I run in)
patagonia LS
basenote: Frank


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Meena Bazar linen shirt
Seaward & Stearn 'VII Fold' tie (not actually a seven-fold)
Faconnable braces
Jim Thompson elephant pocket square (elephant hidden)
Pantherella socks
E.T. Wright/Sanders & Sanders double-monks
vintage snap links

Adam grey fedora, vintage restored by Art Fawcett


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Earl jeans
Zegna belt
CH driving mocs


----------



## bwep

poloRL olive cargo shorts
VV pique polo shirt
VV D-ring belt
gucci choc suede bit loafers

Happy Memorial's Day!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Earl jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Belvedere loafers


----------



## SoutherWinds

RL polo
My favorite Lacost jeans.
My favorite white sneaks!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may29iw4.jpghttps://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may29002ot1.jpghttps://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may29001ph3.jpg

Ede suit
RLPL shirt, Harrods pink/purple links
Hermes tie
Kent Wang square
Lanvin belt
Tramezza Filosofo
Liberty socks
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Corneliani navy pin
Blue BB slim fit
Red VV bull & bear tie
Black AE oxfords


----------



## upr_crust

*What I am wearing today is something of a bore . . .*

. . . what I wore a week ago Sunday was more interesting.

Today's attire reflects the fact that a). my office is "business casual" and b). it's my first day back to work after vacation.

Yellow polo shirt (BB)
Tan khakis (JAB) 
Beige patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms)
Brown suede horse-bit loafers

My attire from the evening of the 20th was rather more to the tastes of this message board:

Navy multistripe 2B single-breasted suit (BB)
White straight collar double cuffed shirt (BB)
Lavender silk satin tie (Battistoni, via C21)
Navy silk braces (BB) 
Sterling, black enamel and CZ double-faced cufflinks (Tyrwhitt)
Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
Heschung double monk-strap shoes (Barney's)

https://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0762yl9.jpg

https://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0768dy9.jpg


----------



## rip

For this evening, at a casual bar with jazz, cream linen slacks, untucked silk Hawaiian shirt with pale blue ground and cream hibiscus flowers (coconut shell button, of course), pale blue socks with cream clocks atop AE tan and white spectators. The obligatory hand crafted Myers rum daquiri will be the drink of choice.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Welcome back upr_crust! (though you were "here", haha).
I hope you liked it, I assume that for somebody from NY Berlin was rather interesting for sight seeing and local culture than for shopping!
You look very good btw., the especially the shoes are wohoooo!
Do you go to the barber or is the beard self-made? It looks extremely professional and neat!

Holdfast, I just tell you to compare your 1st and the 2nd pic...the closeup was really valuable, one can see the graphic/pattern effect of the tie for example and the second pic makes the ensemble really look impressive!
I hope you don't mind if take some inspiration if you continue to make closeups!

Well, the suit is black...I really dislike black solids, but I think with pinstripes it's ok.
Still I don't like that special suit so much.

























3B black pinstripe suit
Lilac twill shirt, french cuffs
Solid purple tie
Striped silk ps in shades of black/lilac
Silver links with black satin border
Black derbies
DB beige trenchcoat
Black walking-stick umbrella


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jeans shirt
Zegna chinos
MD belt
Zegna socks
DMs


----------



## tel star

Cravate Noire,

You seem to be a Holdfast in the making .... _although, having said that, maybe you could include a little more variety in the colour choices today?_ Invariably, you dress very well - and hopefully, more folk your age will follow your fine example. Cheers! :drunken_smilie: :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Cravate Noire is making me rethink my no-go stance on lavender shirts.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Cravate Noire . . .*

Thanks for the "welcome back", though I was in your native land (though apparently not in your native city, from your previous comments).

You are quite correct in your assumption that I was much more attuned to enjoying the cultural riches of Berlin (a considerable thing) rather than the shopping opportunities (the shopping opportunities were there - I did see KaDeWe, Galeries Lafayette and Quartier 206 - but the prices in Euros were disadvantageous for someone with USD to spend).

Thanks also for the compliments on my attire - I thought the ensemble would appeal to a European audience (apparently it did!).

As for the beard, I trim (and dye) that particular piece of personal facial topiary all by mine own fair hand - evenness of trim is a sometimes elusive thing.

As for your own attire, Cravate, you do make a winning argument for lavender accessories with black suits - very nice, indeed.



Cravate Noire said:


> Welcome back upr_crust! (though you were "here", haha).
> I hope you liked it, I assume that for somebody from NY Berlin was rather interesting for sight seeing and local culture than for shopping!
> You look very good btw., the especially the shoes are wohoooo!
> Do you go to the barber or is the beard self-made? It looks extremely professional and neat!
> 
> Holdfast, I just tell you to compare your 1st and the 2nd pic...the closeup was really valuable, one can see the graphic/pattern effect of the tie for example and the second pic makes the ensemble really look impressive!
> I hope you don't mind if take some inspiration if you continue to make closeups!
> 
> Well, the suit is black...I really dislike black solids, but I think with pinstripes it's ok.
> Still I don't like that special suit so much.
> 
> 3B black pinstripe suit
> Lilac twill shirt, french cuffs
> Solid purple tie
> Striped silk ps in shades of black/lilac
> Silver links with black satin border
> Black derbies
> DB beige trenchcoat
> Black walking-stick umbrella


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> Hermes pocket square


What pattern is the square? It looks quite striking.

https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may30001ib6.jpghttps://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may30003yl2.jpghttps://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may30005fw0.jpg

Zegna suit & shirt & belt
Debenhams cufflinks
Christian Lacroix tie
Kent Wang square
Lobb Aersons
Eternity, CK


----------



## jdldore

Yesterday:

Mid-gray ecru and light blue multistripe 2B single-breasted suit (Lubiam)
Light blue shirt (Nordstrom)
Silk print tie with red ground and navy and ecru pattern (Robert Talbott) 
Solid mid-gray OTC socks (Not sure)
Chestnut belt (Polo, via Saks off Fifth)
Chestnut monk strap shoes (AE)

The shoes made me feel a little forward-leaning and the tie, purchased by my father in the early 80s, might have looked a little art nouveau. I usually get one or two compliments a day, but I was surprised by the large number I received yesterday. 

Today, I was not so lucky. I opted for business casual, as I was at a satellite office:

Blue striped shirt (Some outlet where I got a buy-one-get-two-free going-out-of-business sale)
Tan Dockers
Cordovan-colored belt (Polo, via Saks off Fifth)
Brown and light brown striped socks (Gap)
"Bone" and "bourbon" spectators (AE - perhaps McNeil?)

I got a bunch of comments along the lines of "wow!...now THOSE are shoes!..." The shoes overpowered the outfit and just didn't match. I am now convinced they are not to be worn during the workday. Ah well, can't learn without getting it wrong sometimes.


----------



## bwep

Vestimenta chocolate linen odd jacket w/ patch pockets
Alberto jeans
Luciano Barbera shirt
W Kleinberg hornback belt
Marcoliani socks
Harris monk straps


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford (Perfect™) blazer
Land's End shirt
RL Polo seersucker tie
Brooks Brothers pocket square
braces of unknown provenance
Barry Bricken trousers
Pantherella OTC socks
Grenson Masterpiece Cromwells


----------



## DocHolliday

Alan, I might not have gone for those shoes, had I just seen a pic of them. But they look good on the feet.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Barneys pant
Ferragamo belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## SoutherWinds

Old pair of Rockports
RL Khakis
yellow lacoste polo


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Alan, I might not have gone for those shoes, had I just seen a pic of them. But they look good on the feet.


I agree, the look quite natty on the feet.

https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may31001hw9.jpghttps://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may31003gm0.jpghttps://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=may31005fr1.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Stefano Ricci tie
Kent Wang square
Zegna belt
Loake 1880 Wells
Edition, Hugo Boss


----------



## mcarthur

^








Holdfast,
Yesterday pocket square is named "Hermes Paris"


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the close-up of the pocket square mcarthur - it looks wonderful. 

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun01001ju7.jpghttps://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun01002lb1.jpghttps://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun01003bt2.jpg

Brioni suit
Ede shirt, gold/onyx links
T&A tie
Tie Rack square
Lanvin belt
Ferragamo shoes
Eternity, CK

PS. is it worth persisting with the close-ups? The tie/square one especially is a bit tricky to get right, and the suit looks creased a bit because my arm is raised to take the snap. If people like them, I'll keep doing them but if there's not much demand, I'll go back to the single full-length shot.


----------



## satorstyle

I enjoy the full-length shot, and the up close shoe shot is a plus. Great shine by the way.


----------



## Henry

I'm a fan of the close-ups. Even if it doesn't show the suit in its best light, the tie shot really shows up the colours very well.


----------



## mcarthur

^
You should do that is best for you. I would suggest that the length of your necktie,which looks good,should be longer.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## jasonels

I'm lazy (and warm) today.

RL Pink pinstripe buttondown seersucker short-sleaved shirt with B² oxford boxers and my beloved Trimmingham's madras Bermuda shorts.

... with white cotton sports socks and Reeboks because the ticks here are insane.


----------



## JamesT

Suited up
(minus the coat)
The true colour of the items is somewhere between the first two pictures



























Suit: Brooks Brother MTM
Shirt: Nordstrom house brand
Tie: Dormeuil
Shoes: AE Fairfax


----------



## Cravate Noire

As one of those who demanded the close-ups from Holdfast I have to say that it's definitely worth it!
I'd say we would miss a lot if without them, but of course you should only continue if you don't have to invest too much time in it!
Your tie collection is incredible btw.!

mcarthur, are the Hermes pocket squares hand-painted? Looks always so nice that I'm sad about their student-unfriendly prices^^.

JamesT, I like like the lapelled waistcoat...the colours are some of my favourites anyway!


----------



## mcarthur

^
The hermes pocket squares are not hand painted. Keep your nose to the grindstone and if are are successful in your future endavors the cost will not be an issue for you


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> ^
> You should do that is best for you. I would suggest that the length of your necktie,which looks good,should be longer.


I agree - I adjusted it after I took the photo and noticed the problem!



jasonels said:


> RL Pink pinstripe buttondown seersucker short-sleaved shirt... my beloved Trimmingham's madras Bermuda shorts.
> (


Sounds pretty cool.

Thanks all on the feedback re: my photos - I'll keep going with close-ups, at least for a while. 

PS. you may recall I had a job interview for a slightly different role/promotion a while back and broke one or two of the "classic" interview rules by wearing a floral Liberty tie and a pocket square; fortunately I found out today that I got the job! Phew, my sartorial excesses were forgiven! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## satorstyle

Congrats. One can never look too good, interview or otherwise.


----------



## Soph

Okay, after requests I'm back on board
Casual for the heat:
Ceasare Attolini Navy Linen Dress shirt
(Tailored by Despos)
Zegna Linen/Cotton Jeans
Ferragamo Ivory Suede Sneakers


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast,
Congratulations!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Zegna jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo ankle-boots


----------



## tel star

Holdfast said:


> Thanks for the close-up of the pocket square mcarthur - it looks wonderful.
> 
> https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun01001ju7.jpghttps://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun01002lb1.jpghttps://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun01003bt2.jpg
> 
> Brioni suit
> Ede shirt, gold/onyx links
> T&A tie
> Tie Rack square
> Lanvin belt
> Ferragamo shoes
> Eternity, CK
> 
> PS. is it worth persisting with the close-ups? The tie/square one especially is a bit tricky to get right, and the suit looks creased a bit because my arm is raised to take the snap. If people like them, I'll keep doing them but if there's not much demand, I'll go back to the single full-length shot.


The close-up's are good. That tie looked entirely different on closer inspection. It's a stunner, by the way. And as for those shoes ......


----------



## bwep

VV polo pique
Bill's Khakis
Tardini Mississppi Alligigator belt
Pantharella Sea Island cotton socks
Polo Bucks ( nice and dirty,I have worn them in surgery, camping, etc-probably 15 years old)

BTW, Soph-nice to see you out here.


----------



## Holdfast

Nice to see you popping back in Soph - looking composed, as usual.

Working on-call today:

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun02004ns0.jpghttps://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun02002bz1.jpghttps://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun02003mx3.jpg

Loro Piana jacket
Aquascutum shirt
RL Polo trousers
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Loake 1880 Exeter
Blu Notte, Bulgari
+ panama w/ paisley band


----------



## bwep

Holdfast,

I too am on call, but definitely not as natty. You certainly know how to work it. I am wearing the same basenote, however.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Oxxford shirt
MD belt
CH socks
JL balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your outfit looks very good


----------



## bwep

earlier today"

Mason's linen LS shirt
Lucky's stone unpleated chinos/jeans
Tardini alligator belt
Marcoliani socks
Carmina loafers
Bulgari-Extreme


Now:

Gramicci plaid shorts
Mod-O-Doc tee
Thomas Bates belt
belagra running anklets
Saucony Trigon4guides


----------



## SoutherWinds

^^^ very nice Sunday outfits! better than my sweats and undershirt


----------



## Benjamin E.

For my high school graduation, I went with:
Black 3-button side vented suit
Ike Behar spread collar, double cuff white shirt
Polo by Ralph Lauren Glen plaid tie
Bamboo/nylon(?) black OTC socks
Bostonian split toes
Round gold filled cufflinks
Black braces
Waltham pocket watch (circa 1903)

I would have gone black tie, but it was at 2:00 pm.


----------



## AlanC

^Good man on not going black tie. I would chide you on the black suit except that I remember all too well what I wore to my HS graduation, and it doesn't touch what you wore.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Zegna loafers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun04001zv2.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun04002fh1.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun04003lo3.jpg

Domenico Spano suit
RLPL shirt, Dunhill links
Ben Sherman tie
Kent Wang square
JL Brampton
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## Soph

Borrelli dark charcoal 3 button pinstripe
Light Pink Dress Shirt
Tailored Despos
Ceasare Attolini Tie
Panthrella OTC
Vass U last shell Cordovan Chukka (rainy day)


----------



## DocHolliday

Trousers have less break than it looks like ... had to bend over to take the pic.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

That's a great jacket Doc. Is it an Oxxford?


----------



## socal80

Doc I really like the color of that jacket. Where did you get that jacket?


----------



## kitonbrioni

BR shirt
AB pant
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
DMs


----------



## Holdfast

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun05001cs4.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun05004pu0.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun05003xt5.jpg

Austin Reed suit
Sulka shirt
M&S tie
Kent Wang square
Loake 1880 Durham
HOT Always, Bond No9

I had to mess around with the colour balance a lot in the close-up to even approximate the right colour (the suit is black, for reference); apologies for any artefacts introduced by that.


----------



## satorstyle

Now that's a pinstripe suit, gorgeous.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing today*









BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Saddle Tan full-quill ostrich custom made by Tex Robin Boots, Abilene TX
denim cowboy cut Wranglers jeans
Tan Wrangler Painted Desert shirt
Chocolate Black Jack Ranger Belt
Chet Vogt Filagree Ranger Buckle set 1 inch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JB bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Ferragamo necktie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## upr_crust

*Coolness returns to NYC, and . . .*

. . . I return to wearing proper suits (or some variant thereof)

Tropical weight two-button SB light brown tickweave suit (BB)

Super-180's fabric, pale yellow glen plaid with bold light blue graph check overplaid, double-cuffed shirt, spread collar (Tyrwhitt)

Solid electric blue ribbed silk tie (Polo Purple Label, via Syms)

Cushion-shaped lapis and gold-filled cufflinks

Cordovan-coloured belt (J&M)

Brown ribbed OTC socks

Red-brown moc-toe bluchers (Italian-made for J&M)

Penhaligon's Racquets

It certainly beats polo shirts, shorts, and no socks (the weekend uniform this past weekend, and possibly many to follow . . . )


----------



## SoutherWinds

Eddie Bower Baby Blue Polo
Grant Thomas Khakis
Sperry Seaport Pennys


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Made to measure James Leddy Boots, tan kangaroo vamps, yellow tops
with flame stitch pattern.










Stonewashed Wranglers, Cowboy cut
Gold Wrangler Painted Desert shirt
Two Moons tooled tapered belt
Two Moons 3 piece SS Ranger buckle set


----------



## Holdfast

https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun06001cf1.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun06002xr0.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun06003sz5.jpg

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
DKNY tie
Lanvin belt, Tie Rack square, M&S socks
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely
Platinum Egoiste, Chanel


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## bwep

R Carrusso tan POW check odd jacket
Despos bespoke grey doe skin odd trousers 
Eton shirt
Altea Milano tie
pantharella socks
Tardini gator belt
C&J handmade captoes


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## upr_crust

*In advance of the sultry heat due for NYC tomorrow . . .*

. . . I am dressed like a gentleman one more time this week, before the onslaught of cotton khakis and polo shirts.

Tropical weight solid olive two-button SB suit (BB)

Striped shirt - thin multistripes of pink and brown against white, white spread collar and white double cuffs (BB)

Flat round swivel-back malachite cufflinks

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's - via warehouse sale)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Syms - I am shameless)

Patterned olive mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms - worn with sock suspenders - saves on pulling them up my massive calves)

Burgundy split-toe penny loafers (J&M)

BTW, thanks Holdfast for the detailed photos - they add a great deal of viewing pleasure and insight into your most considerable sense of style.


----------



## Holdfast

No probs, upr crust, and thank you for the compliment. Glad you like them.

https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun07001xc9.jpghttps://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun07002rc0.jpghttps://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun07003hx2.jpg

Zegna suit, shirt and belt
Ferragamo tie
Kent Wang square (I tucked it in a bit more before going out!)
Loake 1880 Wells
Eternity, CK


----------



## mcarthur

^
I like your Ferragamo neck tie with a good dimple


----------



## Soph

Later in the workday beating the heat:
Borrelli 3 Button Khaki Cotton Summer Suit with full patch pockets (linosa)
Barba Gold Label Blue Dress Shirt 
(tailored by Despos)
Ceasare Attolini 7 fold Copper Tie
OTC Pantherella Navy Socks
Sutor M. Suede Wingtips for Borrelli


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Made to Measure Tex Robin Black Bullhide boots










Navy Blue Wrangler Riatta slacks
light blue Larry Mahan shirt
Black basket stamped Vogt ranger belt
Vogt 4 piece luck horse shoe SS ranger buckle set.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Very nice boots. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
JB socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking boots


----------



## BobGuam

Nice looking boots cowboybootnut. Here is a dumb question, time to educate the librarian. How is that cowboy boots have all that decorative stitiching on the shafts. You never get to see it yet it is really fascinating to see.


----------



## Tonyp

Isaia Napoli brown/green linen, silk, wool sport coat.
Barneys NY white/with green pencil stripe shirt
Incotex tropical wt. wool olive slacks
Brown Belt
Polo Olive socks
EG Spectator shoe from RL Purple label line.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun08001lz2.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun08002ms5.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun08003ib5.jpg

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Stefano Ricci tie
Lanvin belt
Tramezza monks
Eau d'Issey, Issey Miyake


----------



## bwep

RLPL biscuit linen odd jacket
Fray shirt
Jake Agave linen/denim jeans
Tardini gator belt
Gravatti split toe Norwegian bluchers
Marcoliani socks

Enemy bassenote


----------



## Cowboybootnut

BobGuam,

There are cowboy boots with decorative stitching on the vamps (bottoms). I don't have a pair of those yet. There are also boots that will have different color and pieces of leather on the vamps and tops, like these (yes, I have worn these to work).










There are several books with photos of cowboy boots, "Texas Boots," " The Cowboy Boot," "Art of the Boot" etc. They have a lot of information on the history, how to build, and photos.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

^ 
Wow, those are all pretty cool. I know nothing about cowboy boots, but I can imagine that's quite an investment. How many pairs of boots do you own?


----------



## Cowboybootnut

LotharoftheHillPeople,

I collect them as a hobby, primarily made by custom makers in Texas. I have around 200 pairs, of various sizes. Of those, I wear about 40-50 pair in rotation. I also collect old boot boxes, boot catalogs, and read a lot about the history of the cowboy boot. Several pairs of my boots have been photographed for a recent book.

200 hundred may sound a lot but there are collectors with more, much more. My wife is kind enough and tolerates my hobby.


----------



## BobGuam

Cowboybootnut, A friend from home (Colorado) sent a link to me about cowboy boots and Congressmen wearing them here is a link. Thought you and other might be interested.

https://origin.denverpost.com/extremes/ci_6061483


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

Cowboybootnut said:


> LotharoftheHillPeople,
> 
> I collect them as a hobby, primarily made by custom makers in Texas. I have around 200 pairs, of various sizes. Of those, I wear about 40-50 pair in rotation. I also collect old boot boxes, boot catalogs, and read a lot about the history of the cowboy boot. Several pairs of my boots have been photographed for a recent book.
> 
> 200 hundred may sound a lot but there are collectors with more, much more. My wife is kind enough and tolerates my hobby.


Wow, that's intense. I imagine there are some guys posting here that have 200 bespoke suits or 200 bespoke shoes, I just never really thought about a guy having 200 bespoke cowboy boots. If I thought I could get away with wearing them, then I most likely would. I really like the pair with the Chief in headress.
I don't want to embarrass you, but what could a guy expect to pay for your average, non-exotic-skinned, custom cowboy boot?


----------



## Cowboybootnut

The prices vary from maker to maker. but they can range from $400 to $1,000 or more. That is with calf or kangaroo skin, and minimal top stitching. Some are even way more. Exotic skins are real expensive.

I have purchased 75% of my boots on Ebay, used, so they were not at those prices. They were much less. They were collected as "artwork." To have a Stewart Romero (or others) boots is like having DaVinci.

I think I have about 25 "bepoke" (I don't use that term, most bootmakers don't like it either) boots that range from $400 - $1,000.

Why can't you get away with it?


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

Cowboybootnut said:


> ...I think I have about 25 "bepoke" (I don't use that term, most bootmakers don't like it either) boots that range from $400 - $1,000.
> 
> Why can't you get away with it?


I guess I can understand the aversion to being known as a bespoke bootmaker, sounds a bit high falutin'. 
I don't think I can pull them off because it's never been part of my culture and if I wore them I would feel like I wasn't the real deal. Same thing goes with a cowboy hat: I just wouldn't feel like I was doing you all justice. Keep posting pictures of the boots if you get a chance. 
As a side note, I used to date a gal whose father was the real McCoy. Honest to God, he was known to wear cowboy boots on the beach with cut off Wranglers.


----------



## jdldore

Charcoal gray Glen plaid/blue line 2B single-breasted with ticket pocket(Hemrajani)
Light blue shirt (Ede & Ravenscroft)
Red and silver enamel cuff links (TM Lewin)
Silk geometric print tie with red ground and navy blue pattern (Zegna) 
Solid charcoal gray OTC socks (Not sure)
Black belt (Polo, via Saks off Fifth)
Black oxford shoes (AE)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Earl jeans
Prada belt
CK socks
DE bluchers


----------



## taillfuzz

Brioni solid navy 180s suit;
Charvet navy pinstripe shirt, French cuff;
Charvet tie w/small blue pattern;
Lobb black shoes;
Navy socks;
White pocket square.


----------



## neyus

Cowboybootnut said:


> The prices vary from maker to maker. but they can range from $400 to $1,000 or more. That is with calf or kangaroo skin, and minimal top stitching. Some are even way more. Exotic skins are real expensive.
> 
> I have purchased 75% of my boots on Ebay, used, so they were not at those prices. They were much less. They were collected as "artwork." To have a Stewart Romero (or others) boots is like having DaVinci.
> 
> I think I have about 25 "bepoke" (I don't use that term, most bootmakers don't like it either) boots that range from $400 - $1,000.
> 
> Why can't you get away with it?


What do you think of RM Williams Boots?


----------



## Cowboybootnut

I have heard of him, but I have never seen any of his work. Most of my boots are from the Texas area.


----------



## BobGuam

Neyus, I have a pair of the RM Williams boots. I bought them in Australia about 3 years ago. The are made of Kangaroo and looks great with jeans or Trousers. I have the rounded toe and flat walking heel. I think you can get them on the mainland of the US. But I am not sure.


----------



## bwep

Tailor Vintage cargo shorts
VV pique polo
Martin Dingman canvas D-ring belt
To Boot mocs
basenote: Frank LA


----------



## Holdfast

Sounds very chilled out and relaxed bwep.

Out and about town and the river this afternoon -

https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun09004ah8.jpghttps://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun09005sn4.jpghttps://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun09003dz0.jpg

One slight change to my posts - I think I've been posting long enough that you guys know the makers I tend to wear, and besides, how they look is more important than the label inside, so I'm probably not going to list makers in future. Any specific questions on items though, please do feel free to ask and I'll reply ASAP.


----------



## Financier

Holdfast - that jacket looks to be several inches long, but it's not a bad look. Is the jacket long by design? Those shoes rock.


----------



## Holdfast

Financier said:


> Holdfast - that jacket looks to be several inches long, but it's not a bad look. Is the jacket long by design? Those shoes rock.


It's an "R" that I got tailored (sleeve-wise) to fit me, an "S". I didn't bother to get the jacket length done, because I think the extra length is fine on such a casual garment (it's unlined linen with only a little padding). So not exactly a "by design" choice, but I rolled with it as a "happy accident". :icon_smile_big:

Long story short - yeah it's longer than it strictly should be, but I'm pleased with the general effect.

Thanks for the kind words about the shoes.

PS. I forgot to mention I added a blue paisely silk square in a puff fold after the photos were taken.


----------



## bwep

Holdfast

I still like to know which shoes are which. You are one of the few that seems to enjoy Tramezzas, which I do like.


----------



## Cravate Noire

OK, I finished school and am afraid that real life might give me a punch from behind every moment,haha.

I will post three outfits in today and tmorrow, today it will be what I wore at the diploma awarding.
I was at 11 a.m. and the weather showed no mercy - about 30°C (90°F) and inside the assembly it was bestially sticky and sultry.
The pictures were taken afterwards, so forgive suboptimalities that I didn't correct for the poto.
The interesting (maybe controversial) point is, that the outfits consists almost exclusively of light blue and beige/tan.








Look at the trees in the backround. They are something exotic that should look like that at the beginning of july if grown in German climate. Climate change?...
































(Match whatever can be matched!)

2B fine-striped cotton suit
Light blue shirt with textured check, french cuffs, cutaway collar
Cream/beige tie with tone-in-tone stripes, paisleys
Beige/light blue ps
Silver cufflinks with light blue satin border
To break the colour-based coherence brown sneakers (the pair I call "semi-elegant")
Contacts so that I could wear sunglasses (not possible to make sunglasses with -7 dioptres without making them thick as bulletproof glas!)
Titanium sunglasses

P.S. 
Holdfast, the Brioni suit shows again the value of the close ups - the texture (which is very nice btw.) is revealed for example!
The bd shirt is one of the coolest (including also worn the coolest way) that I've seen!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL polo
No name pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
SR tie
KS belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## neyus

BobGuam said:


> Neyus, I have a pair of the RM Williams boots. I bought them in Australia about 3 years ago. The are made of Kangaroo and looks great with jeans or Trousers. I have the rounded toe and flat walking heel. I think you can get them on the mainland of the US. But I am not sure.


Do you have a pair of the chelsea boots? Or do you have a cowboy boot? I have sold mine, because I would like to get a jodphur boot.

Ben Silver I believe sell them and there is an RM Williams store in NYC.


----------



## bwep

just got done with a long run in the heat and humidity. gonna be out at the pool with the children:

kelly green birdwell beach britches
navy VV pique polo (collar popped to protect the neck...)
Chaco flip flops
bassenote: Off (the mosquitoes are out in full force, even after bombing the backyard)

Holdfast: even more laid back....


----------



## Holdfast

bwep said:


> Holdfast
> 
> I still like to know which shoes are which. You are one of the few that seems to enjoy Tramezzas, which I do like.


The pair from yesterday were Zegna Couture oxfords - probably Tramezzas.



Cravate Noire said:


> The interesting (maybe controversial) point is, that the outfits consists almost exclusively of light blue and beige/tan.


I like everything about this outfit bar the tie. The sheen just doesn't complement the rest of it, in my opinion. But in general, a very nice look - I'm sure you were one of teh best dressed there.



> P.S.
> Holdfast, the Brioni suit shows again the value of the close ups - the texture (which is very nice btw.) is revealed for example!
> The bd shirt is one of the coolest (including also worn the coolest way) that I've seen!


I'm glad the shirt looks good - I'd never spent the same amount on a casual linen shirt before this one, but it just looked so great in the shop (Loro Piana) that I couldn't resist. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Cravate Noire

Graduation ball, same day on which I wore the cotton suit.
It was incredibly hot and in the ballroom it was slightly over 100°F, so I was the only freak who didn't take off his coat.

The trousers do not flare out at all in reality, I don't know why it looks that stupid here.








Again something uncommon, shawl lapels with wing-collar shirt.
I was quite surprised that it looks so good (IMO) that I choose the wing-collar shirt.
























And I was really happy with my hair that evening...I usually wear glasses, but had contacts in that day btw. (probably I look like a drunk dosser anyway)









I have to repeat that some things maybe don't look that "fresh" after sweating in a kind of sauna ballroom for several hours and a considerable number of drinks.
P.S.
I was the only one wearing dinner jacket/tux.


----------



## Degendorff

Cravate Noir,

nice look, but imo a soft turn down collar would have been the better choice with the shawl collar.

But you bear resemblance to Tim Roth in Invincible: 


P.S. Hätte ich damals zu meinem Abi-Ball doch auch nur einen Smoking getragen... Respekt dafür!


----------



## satorstyle

Degendorff said:


> Cravate Noir,
> 
> nice look, but imo a soft turn down collar would have been the better choice with the shawl collar.
> 
> But you bear resemblance to Tim Roth in Invincible:
> 
> P.S. Hätte ich damals zu meinem Abi-Ball doch auch nur einen Smoking getragen... Respekt dafür!


He's only 19 don't shoot him for wearing that. :icon_smile_big:

Nice pull very distinguished look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Prada pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
FR loafers


----------



## Degendorff

@satorstyle

CravateNoire looks very good in his dinner jacket and I wanted to laud him with the comparison.I wish, I would have worn a dinner jacket at my graduation ball... It's very unusual in Germany, but we don't have to fear those terrible prom night outfits!


----------



## satorstyle

Degendorff said:


> @satorstyle
> 
> CravateNoire looks very good in his dinner jacket and I wanted to laud him with the comparison.I wish, I would have worn a dinner jacket at my graduation ball... It's very unusual in Germany, but we don't have to fear those terrible prom night outfits!


Agreed I didn't look half as good at that age, can you imagine this guy at 30


----------



## bwep

R Caruso navy blazer
Hamilton bespoke navy on light blue gingham
M Bizzocchi rep tie
Despos bespoke grey trousers
Tardini gator belt
Kleinberg links
Pantharella sea island cotton socks
Taryn rose cap toes


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thx a lot for the compliments so far for the black tie outfit.
I hope there will come enough occasions to use it!
Degendorff, vielen Dank! Kurzarmhemd und Krawatte war bei fast der Häfte der Herren das "dressing up" für den Ball...

My outfit from saturday,late morning/midday:

































The Blazer should be know from other outfits, the belt is silk, the trousers cotton gabardine, the square cotton.

Finally I marched in the local (lol that we have one) Hermes store and bought my first Hermes tie there. Indeed some of their styles are almost magic (prooved by Holdfast and mcarthur)!
And they have JL Paris shoes there I discovered, an atrocity (I mean $€) if I consider the price and the fact that I need (want) new shoes.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun11001fq4.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun11003gv9.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun11004ff1.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## SoutherWinds

Cravate Noire said:


> Graduation ball, same day on which I wore the cotton suit.
> It was incredibly hot and in the ballroom it was slightly over 100°F, so I was the only freak who didn't take off his coat....
> 
> I have to repeat that some things maybe don't look that "fresh" after sweating in a kind of sauna ballroom for several hours and a considerable number of drinks.


Wow... over 100 and you keep your jacket on! I couldn't do it! I would have been at the ball in my birthday suit:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

BR shirt
Borrelli pant
Zegna socks
Nocona belt
DM boots


----------



## Renty

*Student budget again*

https://img478.imageshack.us/my.php?image=061107mj9.jpg

Gray Pinstripe HSM Suit
White Mens Wearhouse shirt (before I knew better)
Blue w/ Red Squares Hugo Boss tie
Red/Blue Paisley Imperial pocket square
Black Allen Edmonds Park Avenue shoes


----------



## Holdfast

Messing around with patterns for the SF contest:

https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12001fm9.jpghttps://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12004ai6.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12002ey8.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12003mq1.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12005td4.jpg


----------



## satorstyle

Holdfast said:


> Messing around with patterns for the SF contest:
> 
> https://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12001fm9.jpghttps://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12004ai6.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12002ey8.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12003mq1.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun12005td4.jpg


The bow tie really makes a nice change. Well appointed as always.


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
The bow tie is a nice change of pace


----------



## upr_crust

*Excellent attire, as always, Holdfast . . .*

. . . but what's the deal with SF? I tried to look at the website, but find it inaccessible from my office, as if the site were down. As I've seen this happen before, I assume that SF is having technical difficulties.

BTW, excellent double monks, HF, and the bow tie adds a certain jaunty dash to your look for today.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button Straight Navy Sharkskinnish lightweight for the heat
Tailored by the Despos Corp. in the 3rd largest city in the US :laugh: 
Charvet Red/White/Blue Stripe FC
Ricci Navy Tie double four in hand
Panthrella Navy otc socks
Sutor Wings.


----------



## Renty

https://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=061207ir4.jpg

Charcoal Grey/Orange Striped Samuelsohn suit
Gray Shirt
Green w/ Orange and White Hickey Freeman Hand Tailored tie
Gray pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking very well!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Agnona shirt
Brioni chinos
NM belt
PS socks
DE ankle boots


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## bwep

Canali POW check odd jacket
Hamilton bespoke (yellow with navy pin stripes/ link cuffs)
R Tattossian links
Canali repp tie
Despos bespoke odd trousers
Kleinberg hornback belt
Venanzi yellow cotton socks
A Testoni black label blucher cap toes

bassenote: Frank LA


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Borrelli 3 Button Straight Navy Sharkskinnish lightweight for the heat
> Tailored by the Despos Corp. in the 3rd largest city in the US :laugh:
> Charvet Red/White/Blue Stripe FC
> Ricci Navy Tie double four in hand
> Panthrella Navy otc socks
> Sutor Wings.


I like the shirt a lot.

Barely in the office today and it was a lovely sunny day, so...

https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun13001jt0.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun13002yh4.jpghttps://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun13003ks3.jpg


----------



## Soph

Holdfast said:


> I like the shirt a lot.
> URL]


Thanks dude!  Special from Andrew Portney the EG God

Today to keep it cool

















Boglioli Cotton/Lana Blend 3 patch pocket Light Grey Suit
-Tailored by Senor Despos
Dormeuil Navy Grenadine Tie
Borrelli Blue / White Patch FC Dress Shirt
OTC Navy Pantherellas
CnJ Drummond Brown Calf WingTips


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather has returned to a temperate state . . .*

. . . and I have returned to wearing a suit.

Before this outfit goes to the dry cleaners . . .

Light brown S/B 20-button tickweave suit (BB)

Pink herringbone weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC, silghtly customized)

Silk satin tie in a woven pattern of alternating tiny squares of yellow and light blue (Lewin)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square

Round enamel double-faced cufflinks - translucent emerald green over striated metal, edged in white on the front face.

Brown Coach belt

Brown patterned OTC socks

Brown perforated cap toe bluchers (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

BTW, great Charvet shirt from the other day, Soph, and amazing shoes today, Holdfast (though Holdfast's shoe closet is always of sartorial interest).


----------



## emorel98

Put this together to take a pic for the pattern thread, decided to wear it today:


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

^ Looking good. Are you wearing brown trousers with it?


----------



## emorel98

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> ^ Looking good. Are you wearing brown trousers with it?


Thanks, khaki wool trousers, brown monks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
RLP chinos
TB belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun14001mr3.jpghttps://img487.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun14002hc3.jpg


----------



## bwep

PZ Sartoriale blazer
Vestimenta LS shirt (older company)
Red Eight Jeans
Tardini elephant skin belt
Marcoliani socks
Lucchese reverse ostrich ropers
bassenote Enemy-Nickel


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

Chris Despos bespoke grey pin peak lapel suit 
Oxxford shirt (Kiton era)
Thurston purple box cloth gut ends 
Robert Talbott Best of Class Tie
EG Plymouth MTO in chestnut on 888

Now off to the character and fitness review portion of my bar application - wish me luck.


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather in NYC stays cool, and I . . .*

. . . have stayed suited.

For the viewing pleasure of your mind's eye (in lieu of my ownership of a digital camera) . . .

Navy S/B two-button suit, cobalt windowpane overplaid (JAB, sometime in the early 90's)

French blue shadow stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Silk pocket square - multi-coloured (navy, red, ochre, white)

Oval enamel cufflinks, patterned with gold stars, stud backs (BB)

Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black brogued chisel-toed slip-ons, elastic gored sides (Astton, Buenos Aires)

In the meantime, I am two ties heavier in my collection - a green silk repp stripe, and a green silk jacquard, courtesy of an idle moment at lunch and a convenient branch of BB.


----------



## Cravate Noire

ed, why don't post more outfits in this thread? The more teachers, the faster I learn!

Today, "visiting" potential new shoes.

















I think everybody LOVES the Nova Check,haha.


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Chocolate calfskin boots by Texas Traditions, Austin Texas
Indigo Wrangler Cowboy-cut jeans
Tan Wrangler Painted Desert Shirt
Vogt light brown tapered floral tooled belt
Sunset Trails 4 piece buckle


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Ferragamo necktie
H pocket square


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Khaki Suit #2 non patch 3 button Cotton Suit
(Kiton Pose)
Truzzi DS 
(Tailored by Despos)
Ceasare Attolini 7 fold
Panthrella Navy OTC socks
Sutor Suede Wingtips


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cowboybootnut said:


> Chocolate calfskin boots by Texas Traditions, Austin Texas
> Indigo Wrangler Cowboy-cut jeans
> Tan Wrangler Painted Desert Shirt
> Vogt light brown tapered floral tooled belt
> Sunset Trails 4 piece buckle


Very nice boots. I hope you continue to post pictures. Thanks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monk-straps


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, Sophistication!! I really like the tie!

(Your outfits are always nice, and you seem to really have an eye for great ties.)


----------



## upr_crust

*Green ties seem to be a trend . . .*

. . . first, Cravate Noire, now me.

An outfit to finish off the week (since it's still cool enough to dress like a gentleman - for me, some might maintain that "gentleman" is a disguise, but I digress . . )

Navy 6-button D/B blazer (JAB)

Light blue with large-scale white graph check shirt, buttondown collar, button cuffs (BB)

Light green silk repp stripe tie (BB, circa yesterday)

Pale yellow silk pocket square

Burgundy belt (J&M)

Khaki-coloured wool gabardine trousers (Polo via Syms)

Beige mid-calf socks

Burgundy loafers (J&M model name Reegan)

Asprey Purple Water


----------



## bwep

Ibiza blazer
Eton shirt
SealKey jeans
Tardini elephant belt
Marcoliani socks
TO Stanley boots
bassenote: extreme bulgari


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

I like today's ensemble mcarthur. The shirt and pocket square are both very jaunty.

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun15004se6.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun15002ub0.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun15003fs6.jpg


----------



## Soph

Boglioli 3 Button full patch pocket Chocalate Brown Cotton Suit
Borrelli 7 fold Brown/Blue Stripe
Barba Gold Label FC dress shirt
(both tailored by Despos)
Panthrella OTC
Vass U last Black Cap Toes with Medallion


----------



## mcarthur

Thank you. I will pass your comments to my wife who buys all my clothing. A good dimple in your tie. Good looking outfit


----------



## PittDoc

Holdfast said:


> https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun15004se6.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun15002ub0.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun15003fs6.jpg


Great suit. Perfect shoe choice. Please tell us more about it.


----------



## Holdfast

PittDoc said:


> Great suit. Perfect shoe choice. Please tell us more about it.


Happy to provide details -

The suit is made-to-measure from Ede & Ravenscroft, with a bit of extra tailoring by Ede after initial delivery. Fabric is a 12oz, S120 from Dormeuil's Royal12 book.

The shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza monks but I'm sorry to say I forget the model name.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Gravati monk-straps


----------



## Cravate Noire

Picking up a pair of shoes:










Somehow that enseble worked with dark grey/almost charcoal trousers, the jacket is from a cotton suit.


----------



## bwep

extreme casual saturday:

addidas tee
patagonia capilene LS
brooks seattle shorts
belagra anklets
asics gel fortitude
bassenote: bond 9 coney island


----------



## AvariceBespoke

*out to dinner*


----------



## AvariceBespoke

casual wear


----------



## AvariceBespoke

AvariceBespoke said:


> casual wear


@ grand in NY


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Cravat, Holdfast and Sophistication!!

Avarice, you and your lady are looking good!


----------



## AvariceBespoke

*2001 @ the roxy on friday (what an idiot i was)*

this was me at 18+ night at the roxy (no not gay night)


----------



## AvariceBespoke

*i love corn hahaha*


----------



## bwep

going out with the Mrs. tonite. Neither of us is on call:

Bernard Zinn unconstructed odd jacket
Zegna white shirt
AG jeans
Tardini belt
no socks
To Boot mocs

Bassenote: Bond9 HOT in NY

Have a great day tomorrow all of you Daddy's


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
RT cufflinks
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## bwep

RLPL linen blazer
Zegna shirt
Red Eight jeans
Tardini belt
S Mantellassi wholecut loafers
Marcoliani socks
bassenote: Bond9 Coney Island


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Barbera pant
MD belt
PS socks
Gravati bluchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Barbera pant
MD belt
PS socks
Gravati bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur - you are certainly amoritizing the cost of that Burberry's blazer well. It appears very versatile.

https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun18001bs1.jpghttps://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun18002op6.jpg

The tie is Ferre, in honour of his passing.


----------



## mcarthur

^
In accordance with total transparency I have more than one


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP shirt
Theory pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## Holdfast

https://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun19001it8.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun19002xy3.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun19003ku4.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## k.diddy

Very nice! Is that a Rubinacci? Also, who made the shoes?


----------



## iammatt

Yes, and the shoes are Vass U-last.


----------



## Karl89

iammatt,

Perfect! And who makes the tie?

Karl


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Ramano bluchers


----------



## Geoff Gander

- John Francomb pink, blue and white striped shirt
- taupe casual slacks
- black Loake captoe Oxfords


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Truzzi shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## clemsontiger

In Honor of the 2nd Annual AA Seersucker Day:

Tan Corbin seersucker pants with alternating green and brown stripes.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## bwep

R Caruso navy blazer
Eton mini check spread collar shirt
RT Estate seven fold paisley tie
Tardini belt (elephant)
Despos dark gray bespoke trousers
Marcoliani socks
JL II tobacco suede 2 eyelet bluchers

bassenote Bond 9 coney island


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Gucci pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## bwep

RLPL cashmere navy window paine odd jacket
The Hartford shirt
Red Eight jeans
W Kleinberg hornback belt
Marcoliani socks
Lucchese ropers
Bassenote: Bond 9 coney island


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
VV-pocket square


----------



## Cravate Noire

No jacket but tie and trench...the rain/sunshine-every-15 minutes change weather irritated me a bit!
Today I striked a number of socks bolder than the rainbow btw.!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Zegna reversible pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
TR monkstraps


----------



## bwep

Just got back from a long run. Taking our daughter to camp and trying to make Kent Wang's Austin get together. Very sporty casual for the drive south:

Patagonia pique
Brooks seattle shorts
belagra anklets
Saucony trigon guide 4


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









RL polo
RL tan khakis


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni tie
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Byford socks
JL balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
BB linen-cotton shirt
Liberty tie
Boss socks
Wright/Sanders double monks

Panama Cuenca


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice (as usual, of course) Alan!


----------



## AlanC

Thanks! It was a little fun for the SF pattern matching contest.


----------



## Acct2000

I see. I almost always treat a shirt like the one you are wearing almost like a solid.

Do you do that, too? (I guess I don't have a lot of coats or ties with small checks on them; that might be why I casually say that.) I do have one shirt, although I have shrunk to the point where the neck is too large for me to wear it with a tie.


----------



## mcarthur

^
AlanC,
From head to tie well done. A very nice dimple in your neck tie


----------



## bwep

patagonia pique polo
horny toad pincord bermudas
Martin Dingman D-ring belt
Chaco flip flops

Bassenote: Frank LA


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
RLPG pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
NM loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun25001hi3.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun25002bj2.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Gaultier jeans
TL belt
Zegna socks
DM's


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
H- bow tie
H- pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Excellent bowtie mcarthur.

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun26001pj5.jpghttps://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun26002hl1.jpghttps://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun26003pi5.jpg


----------



## bwep

Rufus shirt
Red Eight Jeans
James Reid sterling Buckle and hand carved leather belt
Lucchese ropers
bassenote: Bond9 Hamptons


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! Good outfit for the matches at Wimbledon


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun26001pj5.jpg


Really nice sportcoat--RLPL?


----------



## Holdfast

RL yes, but it's Polo. One of their more "English" cuts so I can understand you thinking it was Purple Label. It's a very comfortable jacket - silk/cashmere blend if I remember correctly.


----------



## Soph

Here's Monday and Tuesday of this week:
You guys rock!









Borrelli 2 Button check side vent
Charvet white red/blue stripe FC
-Tailored by Master Chef Despos-
Panthrella otc Navy
CnJ Drummond










I do not think of posted this suit before, it's one of my more formal to do.
Borrelli 3 Button Navy Pinstripe side vent
Borrelli check blue/white
--Tailored by Despos Inc.---
Ceasare Attolini Tie
Sutor Calf Wingtips Dark Brown


----------



## Holdfast

Gorgoous blue/white check shirt Soph. I've been looking for a similar pattern shirt for a while; it looks great on you.


----------



## Acct2000

Nicely done, Sophistication!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Well looking outfit


----------



## Soph

Holdfast said:


> Gorgoous blue/white check shirt Soph. I've been looking for a similar pattern shirt for a while; it looks great on you.


Thanks, I saw it via aportney and really wanted as I too had nothing like it.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nicely done, Sophistication!





mcarthur said:


> ^
> Well looking outfit


Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
D&G pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Off work today, but had a few errands to run:

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun27004dq1.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun27002au9.jpghttps://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun27003ia6.jpg


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Green linen Belvest suit
White slim fit BB
Orange and white CT repp tie
Chestnut C&J cap toes
White Ben Silver linen pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
What kind of trousers are you wearing?


----------



## Holdfast

Lee Brooklyn jeans, mcarthur.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! Do you wear boots with your jeans?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Not always, but today yes - those are YSL ankle boots in the close-up pic. I have to say, I like the extra half-inch or so or height they offer compared tp regular heels!


----------



## SoutherWinds

I like the shirt mcarthur :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 Button Cotton Khaki Suit side vent
Truzzi Blue Dress Shirt
-Tailored by tailor Despos-
Panthrella Navy OTC
Lattanzi Brown Derbies 
-rain hit later in the day-


----------



## mcarthur

Southerwinds,
Thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
KS belt
PS socks
Zegna bluchers


----------



## Dickie Bow

Holdfast



Respect for the knitted tie... looks great!!

DB


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Dickie Bow said:


> Holdfast
> Respect for the knitted tie... looks great!!


Thank you, and welcome.

https://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun28001ya1.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun28003uc5.jpghttps://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun28002qi1.jpg


----------



## Acct2000

Great pose, Sophistication!!!

Nice outfits for Holdfast, Soph and Mac!!


----------



## Soph

Had a more formal lunch today hence the black shoes, with the conservative haircut:eh: :









Borrelli Mid-Night:marchal: Navy 3 Button side Vent
Charvet Blue/Whie Stripe FC
-Tailored by DJ Despos and the Funky Bunch-
Panthrella Navy OTC 
Vass U last Black Medalion Captoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers


----------



## Soph

I just got in from dinner and a mooooovie:
(Disclaimer: Nothing I have on is *black* )
I think Despos did a nice job with this jacket. I've got one in blue too.
I love linen sportcoats.

Here's darker jeans for night.









Borrelli Linen Tawny Brown 3 Button Patch/Rear Vent
Ceasare Attolini Navy Linen Shirt
-Tailored by Despos-
Earnest Sewn Jeans
Sutor Buckle Boots


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Acct2000

Great looks once again, Soph and Mac!!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> I think Despos did a nice job with this jacket. I've got one in blue too.


I agree - looks very nifty. One question - is the middle button position higher than average, or are the jeans a bit lower rise than standard? Doesn't throw the look off at all, but the bigger than average gap between button and trouser top is noticeable and I wondered whether it's down to the jacket or the jeans.

Got to try out a new tie and pocket square today, which I felt deserved going back to the classic "Holdfast pose"... 

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun29002ce4.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun29004ux9.jpghttps://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun29003or1.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL shirt
Borrelli pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Magnanni loafers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun30001el9.jpghttps://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun30003hz3.jpg


----------



## Acct2000

Great tie in your earlier post!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL polo
Hermes pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS suit
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Good looking outfit


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton suit
Robert Talbott shirt
Trafalgar braces
Kent Wang pocket square
Ben Silver tie
Hugo Boss socks
Peal shoes (old, probably E. Green)










Panama Cuenca


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking outfit from your Panama hat to your black Peal shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Moschino jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## Holdfast

^ Very nice hat mcarthur. I wish we had some panama weather over here. Sadly, just lots of rain instead.

https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul02001bd1.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul02003cr8.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul02002oh5.jpg

+ a much-needed Versace umbrella.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you! It always seem to rain during the tennis tournment. Tingley rubbers provide protection for your outstanding shoe wardrobe


----------



## Acct2000

Sharp outfit, Alan!

Is the suit light blue, grey or black?


----------



## SoutherWinds

I love that shirt!


----------



## pierres

a loro piana baby cashmere sweater ( really soft) and a la martina polo...
for the jeans, i bought it in Ecuador in an indian typical storebut made in CHINA!!! ( ugly but resistant )
the loafers are Lobb and have a buckle and a really nice chestnust colour..


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Navy sharkskin 3 Button side vent 
AM burgundy/white stripe
-tailored by Despos
Navy/Burgundy Stripe Tie
Sutor Wingtips


----------



## Marty M

*Rookie.*

Please excuse me as I'm a rookie to your site. I have to say that I'm overwhelmed with the amount of sophistication and elegance that I am seeing on this site. I do post now and then on another site. I do look forward to not only posting, but also viewing and learning from some of your splendid "Sartorial" pictures. Thanks.
Marty Mathis


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your posts


----------



## satorstyle

Marty M said:


> Please excuse me as I'm a rookie to your site. I have to say that I'm overwhelmed with the amount of sophistication and elegance that I am seeing on this site. I do post now and then on another site. I do look forward to not only posting, but also viewing and learning from some of your splendid "Sartorial" pictures. Thanks.
> Marty Mathis


Be careful these guy's are some of the best of the best. If you're not careful you'll find yourself working overtime to keep up. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Zegna jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
VV-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul03001hb9.jpghttps://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul03003jg1.jpghttps://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul03002pp1.jpg


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Panama Montecristi


That's a sharp hat, Mac. Are you in a hat everyday of the year?


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for your kind comment. I am a daily hat wearer


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
BC cotton pant
Zegna belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## Holdfast

My dual nationality was showing in the colour choices today... 

https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul04001gt2.jpghttps://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul04003aq4.jpghttps://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul04002gc1.jpg


----------



## bwep

Happy fourth. going casual!

Mason's Egyptian cotton paisley LS (sleeves rolled up)
Bannana Republic tee
Save Khakis British khaki colored cargos
Martin Dingman canvas D-ring
Chaco flip flops


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
Very appropriate outfit for July 4th


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
LP pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T & A shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## bwep

R Caruso POW check odd jacket
Eton Shirt
Altea milano tie
Despos bespoke odd trousers
Tardini alligator belt
Marcoliani socks
Taryn Rose oxford captoes
bassenote: Bond 9 Hamptons


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Mason's pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Kallun

*tie and shorts *

https://tklflair.wordpress.com/

ACNE peak lapel one-button jacket
Spencer Hart club collar textured cotton shirt
Spencer Hart silk tie
Missoni cotton shorts
Buddhahood Saville Row, distressed and painted boots
Jaeger LeCoultre MUT


----------



## bwep

Mason's LS shirt
Red eight jeans
Tardini elephant belt
Pantharella sea island socks
Gravati tobacco suede bluchers
Bassenote Fresh LA


----------



## mcarthur

^
Kallun,
Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your continuing posts


----------



## Holdfast

Kallun said:


> https://tklflair.wordpress.com/
> 
> ACNE peak lapel one-button jacket
> Spencer Hart club collar textured cotton shirt
> Spencer Hart silk tie
> Missoni cotton shorts
> Buddhahood Saville Row, distressed and painted boots
> Jaeger LeCoultre MUT


Interesting..... keep the posts coming.

Working today - together with a colleague, several times a year I run a course aimed at guiding potential applicants to medical school through the application/interview minefield as it currently exists in the UK. Participants really seem to value the course... and we have lots of fun running it. Plus we like to think it provides a good service. Anyway, what I wore:

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul07001rl8.jpghttps://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul07003hw2.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
You are looking good


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
Tan surcingle belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Chanel tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## Kallun

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Kallun,
> Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your continuing posts





Holdfast said:


> Interesting..... keep the posts coming.
> 
> Working today - together with a colleague, several times a year I run a course aimed at guiding potential applicants to medical school through the application/interview minefield as it currently exists in the UK. Participants really seem to value the course... and we have lots of fun running it. Plus we like to think it provides a good service. Anyway, what I wore:
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul07001rl8.jpghttps://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul07003hw2.jpg


Hello and thank you both!

I am often dressing towards streetwear but dress up in suits and the like whenever possible. Daily updates on https://tklflair.wordpress.com/ but I will try to post pics here when my costume is potentially in the taste of the AAAC audience.:icon_smile:

/TKL


----------



## Cravate Noire

First post after coming back from vacation.
Yesterday's attire:
















(yes, I have that many bones im my feet)








Later I saw that the tie matches with the shoes^^









2B Blazer
Bengal striped brown/white shirt, french cuffs
Copper tie with navy/light blue diagonally arranged rhombi (lol, that's what it is)
Cotton ps with porno check
Beige cotton twill trousers
Light brown monks
Beige socks with white "shadow stripes"


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice dimple in your tie. You are looking good


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, C.N!!!!


----------



## bwep

got done with a long run and went to the hospital very casual, perhaps, too casual. Kept the white coat on. 

RenoeTahoe Odyssey tee shirt
Mountain Khakis
Tardini elephant belt
Sole anklets
Saucony trigon guide sneakers

sorry guys...


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
Drake's tie
vintage linen pocket square
RL Polo shoes

VS custom fedora by Art Fawcett


----------



## mcarthur

^
Looking good from head to toe


----------



## Acct2000

Wonderfully done, Alan!


----------



## Holdfast

bwep said:


> got done with a long run and went to the hospital very casual, perhaps, too casual. Kept the white coat on.
> 
> RenoeTahoe Odyssey tee shirt
> Mountain Khakis
> Tardini elephant belt
> Sole anklets
> Saucony trigon guide sneakers
> 
> sorry guys...


never fear, I too have been known to venture in wearing a T-shirt at weekends, esp. if it's overnight. No sin committed. Or at least, no mortal ones!



AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> BB shirt
> Drake's tie
> vintage linen pocket square
> RL Polo shoes


Alan - seriously, one of my favourite outfits of yours. Excellent. :teacha:


----------



## Cravate Noire

Alan, lovely overall outfit, but I really really dig the shirt - contrast-clubcollar is one of the things I'd like to own myself, but what is almost impossible to find here.
For tomorrow I plan to check a (the only...) higher end haberdasher here who had a reasonably priced panama hat (even made in Ecuador) that is very probably on sale.
I guess they had it as a "try out" and to my estimation almost nobody here was interested, so I hope to find one in my size.
The only thing that lets me hesitate, is the fact that I might be faaaaaaar to young for hats...


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> Alan - seriously, one of my favourite outfits of yours. Excellent. :teacha:


Thanks for the very kind comments, everyone, especially HF's effusive praise (or is it? hmmm...).

Cravate Noir, I think that a Panama is a good gateway hat as they're viewed as a bit more 'fun', but also very clearly utilitarian. General consensus is that the more of my head that is covered the better off everyone else is. :biggrin2:


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople

You looked great today, Alan. I especially like the club collar, shoes, and custom fedora.


----------



## SoutherWinds

Wow, I love that suit!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
CH tan surcingle belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
TB belt
RLP socks
CH loafers


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> Thanks for the very kind comments, everyone, especially HF's effusive praise (or is it? hmmm...).


It was. 

Can you tell I'm not working today? :icon_smile_big:

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul09002cl4.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul09004fr2.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul09003ui8.jpg

The loafers have a very low heel, so the trousers have more break than with other shoes... but the general slight shabbiness of the look was fine for me today.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
You have my approval


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## Cravate Noire

There were no fitting Pananms left for me....
Maybe they didn't like how I dressed:
(Sometime I like to wear a tie sans coat, but never with jenas if one might think so)
















(note: pullover - socks)









Agryle Pullover
Grey shirt, button cuffs
Woven tie, fiiting with the bleu in the Agryle
Charcoal slacks
(my favourite) Brown sneakers
Agryle socks
Brown quilted jacket


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
DKNY pant
Flemings belt
Pantherella socks
Converse All-stars


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
VV-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul10001oz0.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul10003ef3.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul10002mt1.jpg


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> https://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul10001oz0.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul10003ef3.jpghttps://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul10002mt1.jpg


I like that shirt!


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Navy Sharkskin 3 Button Side Vent
Charvet White/Red/Blue FC DS
-Both Tailored by Despos-
Dormeuil Burgundy Grenadine--Tie isn't quite as bright as pictured...
Panthrella Navy OTC
Sutor Monks


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking outfit


----------



## 16412

Who makes the cloth for that coat? It is really nice.

Do you own a clothing store? Otherwise, your palace must be full of suits and nothing else, because I never see any pictures of you wearing the same thing twice.



Holdfast said:


> My dual nationality was showing in the colour choices today...
> 
> https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul04001gt2.jpghttps://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul04003aq4.jpghttps://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul04002gc1.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
McQueen pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Kallun

Scarf from street vendor in Amsterdam
YSL Rive Gauche V-neck sweater
British Military surplus Tee
ACNE MIC beige jeans
Nicholas Deakins shoes
Grand Seiko SBGR 023


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> I like that shirt!


Thank you - I'm very fond of Loro Piana for casual summer clothes, and that linen shirt with camp collar (they call it an Andre collar) is no exception.



WA said:


> Who makes the cloth for that coat? It is really nice.


It's an RL Polo seersucker jacket, but I'm not sure where they source their fabrics from. The jacket claims Made in Italy, but as for the fabric's origin, who knows... 



> Do you own a clothing store? Otherwise, your palace must be full of suits and nothing else, because I never see any pictures of you wearing the same thing twice.


Ha ha - I wish. There are _plenty_ of regular item repeats, but I try not wear the same whole ensemble often. As you can see, it creates the illusion of a larger wardrobe than I actually have, and also means I have more fun experimenting with what to wear. My "palace" (if only) does have a spare bedroom however - I use the wardrobe there to house off-season items.

Last day of my short break, before having to go back to work tomorrow for a couple of days -

https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul11001dq4.jpghttps://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul11002vb0.jpg

Had lunch in the the botanic gardens, dropped past my solicitor to sign a few papers and then popped into Ede and picked up a new shirt sky-blue check shirt and a rather fancy mint green/pink paisley bow tie in their summer sale. I was inspired by some wonderfully vibrant colours in the botanic gardens and managed to find an almost exact match in the bow tie.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I hope you read the documents before you signed (wink)


----------



## AlanC

Hickey Freeman sportcoat
BB shirt
Nicky tie
vintage linen square
BB linen trousers
Nagrani socks
AE Saratogas










Cuenca Panama


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Very nice


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Menichetti pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE loafers


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> ^
> I hope you read the documents before you signed (wink)


More or less... 

The light was really bad today, sorry. I've tried my (very amateur) best to adjust the balance -

https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul12002ce3.jpghttps://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul12003eb6.jpg


----------



## Acct2000

I have always been partial to gold ties. Your outfits always look nice, but today, you have merged your rountinely excellent taste with my (illogical, but real to me) preference!!


----------



## upr_crust

*A break in the weather, and an opportunity to . . .*

. . . "test-drive" a few new purchases.

Today's attire was chosen with the pleasantly warm temp's of NYC in mind (as opposed to the previous three days of high heat, followed by monsoon rainstorms last evening), and motivated by recent purchases.

Navy S/B two-button suit, cobalt windowpane overplaid (JAB)

Blue twill-weave spread collar double-cuffed shirt (Lewin, through the recent sale - new item #1)

Light green silk jacquard woven tie (BB - new item #2)

Round double-faced green enamel cufflinks - emerald enamel over striated metal, edged in white on the front face

White cotton handkerchief folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black moc-croc belt

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black perf'ed cap toe monk straps (C&J)

Asprey's Purple Water

Today's attire makes a welcome change from the otherwise constant diet of polo shirts and khakis - the uniform of those of us condemned to ride the subway in summer heat.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Cravate Noire

mcarthur, that is really nice! 
The few necktie outfits you have are all very sharp. Are that fishes on the necktie? If yes, they make a very interesting graphic pattern effect.


----------



## Acct2000

I like that tie with the blazer, MacArthur.


----------



## bwep

R Caruso navy blazer
Despos gray doeskin bespoke odd trousers
Guy Rover Shirt
Battistoni brown floral tie
Kleinberg links
Kleinberg hornback belt
Marcoliani socks
Harris single monk starps
bassenote: Viktor & Rolf's Antidote


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> Zegna shirt
> Ferragamo neck tie
> H-pocket square


Do all the BB MTM suits have the same lapels. I am going for my second fitting today. I have noticed that your lapels seem wide. maybe it is just the camera angle or are you not buttoning the jacket?


----------



## yachtie

*No one to take a picture, but...*

Chris Despos DB suit in dk green/black Dormeuil mohair
Matteo di Rota taupe shirt
Carlo Franco burnt orange tie
Nagrani socks- Dk green w/ pistachio clocking
Alden whiskey shell medallion tip bluchers
Sam Hober gold/red saiphone silk square

And THAT's what happens from hanging around you guys! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000

- - - - and the rest of us can but try to imagine the wonderful picture it would have been - - - - -


----------



## AlanC

Very nice, mac.

Yachtie, you tease us.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Tonyp-
It is a combination of the camera angle and the jacket is not buttoned. Good luck on your fitting. The cheapest advise I can give you is to have another pair of eyes as you go to the fittings. Do not reply on the salesman


----------



## mcarthur

^
Yachtie,
Your outfit sounds good. Please post a picture


----------



## mcarthur

^
AlanC,
Thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
BJ pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Kallun

I guess many of you will not be huge fans but I thought I should share the pic as the Tee really is made out of a beautiful knittet fabric. 

Godis: Knitted Tee
Julian Red Hobo. Sugar
Leather and wood clogs
Vintage Grand Seiko


----------



## GenS

*Here we go, today!*

Here's my first What I'm Wearing Today post. Comments and criticisms welcome.

The shirt is an alternating blue/lavender stripe, the suit is grey, striped, the tie is a charcoal diamond pattern with shades of silver, and small blue and red bars.

This is my attempt at a combining two stripes and a pattern. What do people think? Too monochromatic?

Thanks everyone for their commentary.

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo2qh1.jpg

https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo3bz6.jpg


----------



## Holdfast

Kallun said:


> I guess many of you will not be huge fans but I thought I should share the pic as the Tee really is made out of a beautiful knittet fabric.


Looks good, but difficult to see the knit from such a small pic.



GenS said:


> This is my attempt at a combining two stripes and a pattern. What do people think? Too monochromatic?


Perhaps slightly - I sometimes find that shade of lavender a bit "draining" on my skin tone so tend to avoid using too much of it... but everyone varies on what colours look good. In terms of the pattern co-ordination, I like it. Welcome to the board.

A classic British summer colour combo of green and purple for me today (to go with the classic British summer rainy day), even if it's a week or so late for Wimbledon! 

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul13001xt9.jpghttps://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul13002yz3.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## Kallun

Holdfast said:


> Looks good, but difficult to see the knit from such a small pic.


Yes my thumbnails does not expand I shall try to solve that.

/TKL


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Tonyp-
> It is a combination of the camera angle and the jacket is not buttoned. Good luck on your fitting. The cheapest advise I can give you is to have another pair of eyes as you go to the fittings. Do not reply on the salesman


Went for the fitting yesterday. suprisingly good. the jacket was a little to suppressed in the waist so I had them let it out. The pants need the Crotch worked on which I always have to have done. The fabric is Barbaris 9.5 oz midnight blue SB 3 button side vents and a ticket pocket. the Roll of the lapel also needed to be lowered toward the middle button. They have to send the coat back to NY for the working buttonholes. I can't believe a tailor at BB in Beverly Hills doesn't do that. I have all my coats with working buttonholes. NM, Barneys or my own tailor does this.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for the update. I like the color and weight of your fabric. Do you have the crotch reinforced? When do they expect the jacket back. Is your suit being made by the Martin Greenfield factory?


----------



## mcarthur

GenS
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Acct2000

Gen S, your shirt, tie and suit look nice together.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Thank you for the update. I like the color and weight of your fabric. Do you have the crotch reinforced? When do they expect the jacket back. Is your suit being made by the Martin Greenfield factory?


I don't now about reinforced. What does that mean exactly? The jacket was sent back to the Martin Greenfield Factory for the buttonholes. Yes His company made the suit. They said they would call me. I would say 2 weeks.


----------



## yachtie

*"Casual Friday"*

Lt tan herringbone Jhane Barnes 2btn SBNL sportcoat
sky blue on white butcher stripe Gigli shirt
sky blue Brioni linen pants
blue and white Paul stuart socks
Alden Whiskey shell monkstraps
Dobbs Panama


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
FR loafers


----------



## Kallun

Top to ankles: Spencer Hart (except pocketroll which is Linneverket)
Ankles and down: Pantharella and Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## mcarthur

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
DB surcingle belt


----------



## Holdfast

Kallun said:


> Top to ankles: Spencr Hart
> Ankles and down: Pantharella and Dolce & Gabbana


Interesting way to sport the pocket square - kind of works with the slim tie and lapels. I think I like it. I'd get those trouser hems looked at if I were you, though. :icon_smile_big:

Went to the RHS Gardens at Wisley today. Fortunately, the weather turned sunny enough that I could leave the pictured jacket in the car and wander the beautiful grounds in shirt-sleeve order. The gardens were looking lovely - great time of year to visit. 

https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul14001aa8.jpghttps://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul14002bb7.jpg


----------



## Kallun

Holdfast said:


> Interesting way to sport the pocket square - kind of works with the slim tie and lapels. I think I like it. I'd get those trouser hems looked at if I were you, though. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Went to the RHS Gardens at Wisley today. Fortunately, the weather turned sunny enough that I could leave the pictured jacket in the car and wander the beautiful grounds in shirt-sleeve order. The gardens were looking lovely - great time of year to visit.
> 
> https://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul14001aa8.jpghttps://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul14002bb7.jpg


Thank You!

I always roll my squares!

I agree that the trousers look to long in the pic. Hmm maybe they are, but I did specify the lenght when ordering and I think they look better when I am not "kneeing" as in the pic. Will consider to hem them further though.

Great look yourself (as always)

/TKL


----------



## Henry

Holdfast said:


> Went to the RHS Gardens at Wisley today. Fortunately, the weather turned sunny enough that I could leave the pictured jacket in the car and wander the beautiful grounds in shirt-sleeve order. The gardens were looking lovely - great time of year to visit.


My great great grandfather was president of the RHS - good choice (on the outfit as well as the location!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
NM belt
Zegna socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

^
Very nice!


----------



## bwep

Mason's pailsley LS
mod-o-doc blue tee
Save Khaki's cargo shorts
Britches' braided leather belt (circa 1985)
To Boot mocs


----------



## bwep

Mason's pailsley LS
mod-o-doc blue tee
Save Khaki's cargo shorts
Britches' braided leather belt (circa 1985)
To Boot mocs
bassenote: Mark Birley


----------



## AlanC

Hickey Freeman suit (micro-herringbone)
Brooks Bros. shirt
Hermes tie
Dooney & Bourke braces
vintage cufflinks
Kent Wang leaf pocket square
BR self-argyle socks
AE Fifth Avenues
Art Fawcett Tropic-Aire fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
SB needlepoint belt
Alden 986


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good looking outfit


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## GenS

So, I'm bringing this new pink tie (small pattern with white, tan, brown) into light with a light blue shirt and a solid navy suit.

Black belt, black shoes (not the most stylish, but the standard on an important day where I work).

I like the light pink on the light blue. Thoughts? Comments? Tips?

https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo5yy7.jpg

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo4bf8.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## AlmostSmart

GenS said:


> So, I'm bringing this new pink tie (small pattern with white, tan, brown) into light with a light blue shirt and a solid navy suit.
> 
> Black belt, black shoes (not the most stylish, but the standard on an important day where I work).
> 
> I like the light pink on the light blue. Thoughts? Comments? Tips?
> 
> https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo5yy7.jpg
> 
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo4bf8.jpg


My thoughts: you look very smart indeed.... imho the pink tie and the blue shirt go extremely well together, and against the dark suit, the whole outfit is complemented. Well done!


----------



## Andy-Flashie

Holdfast said:


> More or less...
> 
> The light was really bad today, sorry. I've tried my (very amateur) best to adjust the balance -
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul12002ce3.jpghttps://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul12003eb6.jpg


Very Nice Suit Indeed!
Love the tie, really stands out.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Alan, that is simply :icon_hailthee:!
But one thing, on my monitor the micro-herringbone looks rahter like an micro-check.
GenS, light blue/pink rules always IMHO^^. Personally I would add a pocket square, but maybe that might be too much for your business.

F*** the heat. But there are still crazy guys who wear ties.










































2B Blazer, this one summerly (half-)lined as you can see in the last pic^^
Light blue spread collar shirt, french cuffs
Linnen/silk tie
Cotton Square
Unlined striped cotton trousers (from suit)
Chestnut monks
Light blue socks
Missing a Panama or a fedora like Alan wear's it^^


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Nicely done!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Cravate Noire makes me sad that I was shopping at Chess King when I was his age.


----------



## GenS

Cravate Noir, MacArthur both looking extra sharp today!

Alan. Alan. Those cufflinks!!! What style! 

I don't actually own any pocket squares . . . I've never seen anyone at work (I work for a major medical center) with one, but I can't imagine that it wouldn't be a hit. 

I'm still trying to get the suit/shirt/tie combo down, so I'll add pocket squares in a bit.

Cravat: your pocket square is striking, great contrast, but I can't make up my mind about the vertical stripes . . . not sure if I like them or not. The color is great, though. Very well coordinated.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you! Your attire looks good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
LP pant
FC belt
Armani socks
MM loafers


----------



## GenS

Not the best image quality thanks to my webcam.

Solid charcoal gray suit
Blue shirt with white stripes
Gold tie with a box pattern (baby blue, navy blue, and one blue in the middle)
Brown belt
Brown cap toe shoes

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo6ge2.jpg


----------



## satorstyle

GenS said:


> Not the best image quality thanks to my webcam.
> 
> Solid charcoal gray suit
> Blue shirt with white stripes
> Gold tie with a box pattern (baby blue, navy blue, and one blue in the middle)
> Brown belt
> Brown cap toe shoes
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo6ge2.jpg


Now throwing a square in with that outfit would be simple, because you are doing pattern on pattern a solid square would go great. Nice job!


----------



## GenS

Hmmm . . . I'm intrigued. So what type of pocket square would go with what I'm wearing (color, texture)?

Thanks for the comments! This is really helpful.


----------



## mcarthur

^
You would want to match your pocket square with your necktie


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

GenS - some nice looks you're sporting. Very neat, professional, tidy and trustworthy. For my tastes, perhaps lacking a bit of "sparkle" or joie de vivre but given your work environment (I work in a somewhat more eccentric medical field I suspect!), I can understand needing to keep it slightly toned down. If you did want to introduce a pocket square occasionally, you could start with a simple white linen, folded square. Quite unobtrusive yet elegant.

Not working again today, but had to do a little business around town. Oh, and I met a friend for lunch and nicked a flower from their garden to use as an impromptu boutonniere for the rest of the day (last pic) -

https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17001wb1.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17002qi0.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17004ou8.jpg


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> Not working again today, but had to do a little business around town. Oh, and I met a friend for lunch and nicked a flower from their garden to use as an impromptu boutonniere for the rest of the day (last pic) -
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17001wb1.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17002qi0.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17004ou8.jpg


Wow! I love the boutonniere Holdfast. That's BIG. Did it get many compliments/comments?


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> Wow! I love the boutonniere Holdfast. That's BIG. Did it get many compliments/comments?


It got a few compliments and one negative comment. The compliments were from a sales girl, a waitress and an attractive secretary. The negative comment was shouted by a fat drunken oik from his bike. I'm happy with the ratio and, more importantly, the gender breakdown.... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Great boutonniere, HF!

I really like the collar on that Zegna, Mac.


----------



## bwep

CP & Co. silk v-neck
bannana republic white tee
red eight jeans
tardini belt
marcoliani socks
lucchesse ropers
bassenote: mark birley


----------



## Jakeway

Holdfast said:


> Not working again today, but had to do a little business around town. Oh, and I met a friend for lunch and nicked a flower from their garden to use as an impromptu boutonniere for the rest of the day (last pic) -
> 
> https://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17001wb1.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17002qi0.jpghttps://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul17004ou8.jpg


I feel the need to tell you that you're my hero Holdfast! You're always dress so well! (Forgetting the bow tie)

Funny just last week during a walk, nicked a small flower from a garden. But it was soon removed, as I just didn't have the confidence to keep it. I must say I am shocked you only had one negative comment.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thx to all who liked my combo!
Holdfast, I love that blazer and with the "natural" accessoire you gain a lot of extra points!

Today I look more like a 19 year old^^
Quite simple:


















Jeans
White/blue striped bd shirt
Brown Sneakers
Brown Suede Belt with brushed buckle
Horizontally striped socks


----------



## Soph

-Serious business meeting early, date in afternoon so I lighten up the tie-
Borrelli Dark Charcoal 3 Button with silver pinstripe rear vent
Barba Violet/White Stripe Spread Collar
-tailored by Despos-
Ricci Navy and then Later Light Blue 4 inch / Tie 2x 4 in hand
Panthrella Navy OTC striped socks
Sutor Man. Wingtips for Borrelli


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, both ways.


----------



## GenS

A good looking 19 year old, for sure, Cravate! = )

Sophistication, your outfit works great with both.

So, question: what ground color on ties go well with a light pink shirt?

Red?
Navy?
Light blue?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Thank you
Sophistication-
Good looking attire


----------



## Soph

GenS said:


> A good looking 19 year old, for sure, Cravate! = )
> 
> Sophistication, your outfit works great with both.
> 
> So, question: what ground color on ties go well with a light pink shirt?
> 
> Red?
> Navy?
> Light blue?


Navy works best to my eye, but as you can see light blue works and I've done burgundry with pink also. This shirt is violet/white stripe, but I've I do a pink/white stripe just like it.


----------



## GenS

Solid Navy Blue Suit
Shirt has alternating 2 blue stripes/1 orange stripe
The tie has orange and blue gray-- is this pattern called grenadine?
Brown belt, brown shoes

So, this would work with, say, a creamish pocket square?

https://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo7sa5.jpg

https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo8ac4.jpg

Thanks
------------------

"Trying to look the best I can at 23."


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Jakeway said:


> I feel the need to tell you that you're my hero Holdfast!


Thank you for the effusive praise!

I accept VISA, Mastercard and American Express if you're considering donations to these ongoing heroic efforts... :icon_smile_big:

(I kid, I kid, before someone gets on their high horse claiming I'm soliciting!)



> Funny just last week during a walk, nicked a small flower from a garden. But it was soon removed, as I just didn't have the confidence to keep it. I must say I am shocked you only had one negative comment.


I live in a fairly genteel part of the world, I guess... sounds like you had a bad experience though? Did you get some comments then?

Today, just lounging around, meeting a few friends, enjoying the sunshine, etc, etc -

https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul18004ox1.jpghttps://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul18002ug6.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

GenS-
With a solid navy blue suit, I would wear either black or burgundy shell cordovan shoes


----------



## ChicagoTrad

[/PHP]Today:
Old USA Black Florsheim Kenmoors
Eddie Bauer Grey/Olive check wool slacks
Joseph Abboud striped yellow/beige shirt
Oxxford Navy blazer


----------



## Jakeway

Holdfast said:


> Thank you for the effusive praise!
> 
> I accept VISA, Mastercard and American Express if you're considering donations to these ongoing heroic efforts... :icon_smile_big:
> 
> (I kid, I kid, before someone gets on their high horse claiming I'm soliciting!)
> 
> I live in a fairly genteel part of the world, I guess... sounds like you had a bad experience though? Did you get some comments then?


 Not as such... but I had a few funny looks from a few people in a short space of time. So it made me feel more than a little self conscious, and no doubt it was only a matter of time before some bounder added me to his quota.

 I am from Portsmouth, England, so I am not so far away, but I wouldn't use the word 'genteel' to describe it.


----------



## satorstyle

> _Indeed, it is considered spam. --AlanC_


Posting in the wrong place, this could be considered spam!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
JS pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Jakeway said:


> I am from Portsmouth... but I wouldn't use the word 'genteel' to describe it.


Would you say Southampton is better? :devil: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTN suit
Zegna shirt
H-neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## bwep

Despos bespoke black blazer
Eton micro check
Seal Kay jeans
black hornback belt/ sterling silver buckle
marcoliani socks
gravatti tobacco suede bluchers
bassenote: mark birley


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Gravati balmorals


----------



## GenS

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo10om5.jpg

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo9ss1.jpg


----------



## AlmostSmart

GenS said:


> https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo10om5.jpg
> 
> https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo9ss1.jpg


You look really very smart indeed. I am taking this to be a white shirt? I love the windsor knot tie!

Very very smart..... well done :icon_smile_big:


----------



## GenS

Striped blue suit, light pink shirt, actually.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Very nice looking


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Acct2000

Nothing Almost about the Smartness today!!

Great outfit!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci shirt
Agnona pant
KS belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
DB tan surcingle belt
BB white bucks
BS argyles OTC


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Ferragamo tie
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo belt
Brioni socks
Lobb balmorals


----------



## Kallun

Hat: Nordiska Kompaniet
Shirt: Spencer Hart
Trousers: Spencer Hart
Distressed suede boots by Mentor
Wool knit tie by Amanda Christensen


----------



## Holdfast

Is that a bowler hat I spy?

Excellent effort. I like how the slim-fit shirt/trousers (and the first pose, actually) echo Clockwork Orange, but the colours prevent it become pastiche. I think I prefer the sans-tie version, but both are very fun.

May I ask where you wore that outfit to?


----------



## Kallun

Holdfast said:


> Is that a bowler hat I spy?
> 
> Excellent effort. I like how the slim-fit shirt/trousers (and the first pose, actually) echo Clockwork Orange, but the colours prevent it become pastiche. I think I prefer the sans-tie version, but both are very fun.
> 
> May I ask where you wore that outfit to?


Thank You!

It is indeed a bowler. I am of the opinion that clothing shoul be a little fun so your remark is appreciated.

I wore the outfit to a gathering of friends with subsequent clubing.
Thanks again,

/TKL


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. GF suit
Plain Clothes label shirt (local men's store)
unknown silk knit tie
unknown braces
Roda cotton square
vintage tie bar
BR socks
ET Wright/Sanders & Sanders tan doublemonks


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis 
CH tan surcingle belt
Alden burgundy shell cordovan tassel loafers


----------



## SoutherWinds

^^ See, those are the polo logos I like. i can't stand these super huge logos at all these days.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I agree


----------



## 16412

Looks like your tailor is getting your clothes down really nice. Proportions and all.

Much better than your first one.


----------



## dee_dub

Black pinstripe Arnold Brant suit
Pink and green pastel stripe Paul Smith shirt (my "ice cream" shirt)
Pink/silver Hugo Boss tie
black shoes


----------



## Holdfast

Back at work... though only for today, then another 3 days off. After a week off, unsurprisingly I spent half of today catching up on paperwork. 

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul23001oo5.jpghttps://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul23004sj1.jpghttps://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul23002vk5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Who is maker of pocket square? Is that your version of four peaks? It is very nice


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Who is maker of pocket square? Is that your version of four peaks? It is very nice


Thank you. It's a humble Tie Rack square, I'm afraid. I call the fold "four snow-covered peaks melting rapidly in spring". :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast, your're back with fanfares^^.
Very nice indeed, I like especially the co operation between square and tie!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jeans shirt
Kiton jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Holdfast

Back in the casual groove today.

https://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul24001vg1.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 2 Button Check dark navy,silver, light blue side vent
-tailored by Despos-
Barba Pink/White striped twill spread collar barrell cuff
--shirt will be cleaned up by Despos shortly--too much cuff currently
Ricci Navy Tie and linen/cotton square
Panthrella Navy Striped OTC socks
Vass U last Cognac Londone 3 eyelet
Sutor Belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Malo jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Kallun

Denis Simachev Waxed jacket (The jewlry at the back of the neck does not show when the collar is down)
Gucci L/S Tee
Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche jeans (From season one (I think) of Hedi Slimane)
German army sneaks


----------



## Holdfast

Holdfast said:


> Back in the casual groove today.


And today. Sorry to be dull! 

https://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul25001dp8.jpg


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3 button Navy Sharkskin side vent
Barba light blue/white stripe spread collar barrell cuff
-tailored by crazy and drunk tailor Despos-:laugh: 
Ricci Harvest green textured striped 4 fold Tie
Pantherella Navy solid otc socks
CnJ suede belt
Sutor M. Suede wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z-shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## Kallun

Brioni Jacket
Gucci Pocket square
APC Tee
Ande Whall Grifters V2.
RBK Leather Roman wrestler shoes


----------



## Cravate Noire

Today:


























2B Blazer
Cotton twill trousers
White shirt with woven beige/black stripes, french cuffs
Bold striped white/yellow tie
Huge yellow gingham cotton ps
Chocolate brown derbies
Whatever pattern beige socks


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie 
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL shirt
KL jeans
BJ belt
CH socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD shirt
H-pocket square


----------



## Kallun

Taking farewell today.

Spencer Hart suit
Spencer Hart shirt
Fendi Cordowan leather shoes
Amanda Christensen Tie.


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> https://i18.tinypic.com/68a4z00.jpg
> HF MTM suit
> T&A shirt
> H-bow tie
> H-pocket square


Very nice indeed.

Another day in the office...

https://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul27001yl8.jpghttps://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul27002xp0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you!
I will return the compliment on your attire
Why no cuffs on any of your trousers?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
RLPL pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
CH brown surcingle belt
BB LHS in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
CH socks
Lobb balmorals


----------



## Kallun

Spencer Hart fishbone textured shirt (see thumbnail for closeup)

Julian Red Hobo. jeans

Nicholas Deakins shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Kitonbrioni,
Very nice!


----------



## AlanC

(sorry for the bad pic)

Oxxford suit (I confess to wearing this suit/shirt combo frequently)
H&K shirt
Sak's label linen tie (vintage, RN traces it to Ferrell Reed/Superba)
BB silk pocket square
Krementz cut MOP cufflinks, double-sided, vintage

Hugo Boss socks
C&J for Tom James semi-brogues










Panama Cuenca


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking very well!
Who is the maker of the neck tie?


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni cotton shirt
PS tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Lobb bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> https://i16.tinypic.com/6bc76s9.jpg
> Optimo Montecristi Superfino


This hat always looks very fine.

We got a rare glimpse on the sun today -

https://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul30001gi2.jpghttps://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul30003af9.jpghttps://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul30004rl3.jpg


----------



## dee_dub

AlanC said:


> Krementz cut MOP cufflinks, double-sided, vintage


 I like those cufflinks! Looks almost like a flat metallic finish in the picture - are they more iridescent in different light?


----------



## AlanC

dee_dub said:


> I like those cufflinks! Looks almost like a flat metallic finish in the picture - are they more iridescent in different light?


Here's a better (?) picture of them with their mother of pearl brethren:


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast,
Thank you!
I am happy to learn that the rain has stopped and the sun is out. I like your cuffs on your trousers


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting a picture of your cufflinks. The cufflinks are very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Young Ruffian

As promised, here are some pictures of my dinner suit as promised a week ago. Apologies for the bad pictures/lack of shoe/pant break pictures. My trousers have minimal break and I was wearing black cap-toes. I was running quick on time, so I didn't get to pose for any shots. It was a marvelous evening, and only 3 of about 150 men wore tuxedos, though the ladies were mostly dressed to the nines. For those of you who did not read my thread the other week, I am only 19, so bear that in mind. I thoroughly enjoy the experience of putting on and wearing black tie, as well as the satisfaction of untieing the bow at the end of the evening.



The obligatory Bond pose. The ID tag on the side somewhat ruins it. I am on the right



and finally with one of my friends and my well-dressed fashion accessory I am once again on the right, and this is a good cummerbund shot. 



Thanks to all of you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF sweater
Kors jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Khnelben

*Today ...*

- Paul Smith 2 B slanting pocket, ticket pocket suit, pinstripe
- M&S blue/navy striped shirt, with knot links and 
- Tie dark blue, with small patches matching shirt stipes (all part of old Limited Edition series)
- Black Austin Redd caps with brogue medallion

Andrey


----------



## Kallun

G-star shirt
You Must Create chinos
Nilsson suede boots


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
RL OCBD
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Acct2000

Nice, mac!!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you!


----------



## Holdfast

https://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul31001pc9.jpghttps://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jul31002rf2.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

BG shirt
Brioni jeans
KS belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Holdfast

https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug01001ya0.jpghttps://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug01003tz1.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice outfit


----------



## bwep

R Carusso blue blazer
Eton pink/white stripe spread collar
Samuelsohn khaki tropical wool odd trousers
Andover Shop Green club tie with pink flamingos
Tardini Alligator belt
Pantharella sea island cotton socks
C&J handgrade captoes
bassenote: Mark Bireley


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford blazer
BB OCBD
Ferrell Reed bowtie
Marinella pocket square
Cole Haan belt
Barry Bricken trousers
Alden spectators

Panama Cuenca


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking good


----------



## Mattdeckard

This again.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Riga socks
Gravati monkstraps


----------



## Holdfast

https://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug02001jc4.jpghttps://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug02002jw7.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice dimple in your neck tie


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## Soph

Ceasare Attolini Brown / Light Blue Pinstripe 3 Button Side Vent Suit
Barba Light Blue/light brown Stripe spread barrell cuff
-tailored by Sartor Despos-
Ceasare Attolini 7 fold herringbone pattern Tie
Panthrella OTC Socks
CnJ Drummond Antique Brown Wingtips


----------



## bwep

zegna navy blazer
eton white spread collar
R Talbott estate repp tie
Tardini gator belt
Samuelsohn pinwheel odd trousers
Marcoliani socks
C&G handgrade monk strap bluchers
bassenote: Bond9Hamptons


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
NM pant
TB belt
RLP socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## Holdfast

https://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug03003kv7.jpg https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug03002tu0.jpg https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug03001uf9.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Young Ruffian

The shirt is pink, alternating two shades in vertical half-inch stripes. The tie is a vintage YSL.


----------



## Acct2000

Sophistication, Mac, and Holdfast are all continuing their streak of well-done clothing choices. (I try not to take you for granted, of course.)

Young guy, you look pretty nice, too.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you
Keep up the good work on the diet


----------



## bwep

Vestimenta chocolate brown linen sack odd jacket
Coast LS shirt
Red Eight jeans
W Kleinberg alligator belt
Pantharella cotton argyles
Harris monk straps
bassenote: Mark Birley


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Kiton jeans
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
PS bluchers


----------



## Cravate Noire

Nice to have you here, Young Ruffian!
Did you have to wear that identity thing around your neck all day long?
If yes, that's a case for Amnesty Int.^^.


































Half-lined 2B Blazer
Lavender/white diagonal striped shirt, french cuffs
Navy/raspberry striped tie (7cm)
Striped ps in pink
Beige cotton twill trousers
Chestnust monks
Raspberry sea-island socks


----------



## Holdfast

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sophistication, Mac, and Holdfast are all continuing their streak of well-done clothing choices. (I try not to take you for granted, of course.)


Very nice of you to say it! :icon_smile_big:

https://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug04001jk6.jpghttps://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug04002kj8.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your pocket square fell into the bottom of your jacket pocket


----------



## bwep

a bit schizophrenic:

Andover Shop yellow gingham LS BD
Red Eight jeans
W Kleinberg hornback belt
Pantharella sea ilsand cotton socks
Prada suede penny loafers
bassenote: Antidote


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL whale khakis
BB LHS in burgundy shell
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## Young Ruffian

The shirt is pretty cool, it's from zara (as is the suit) the quality of the fabric is amazing, alternating weave of a pale blue and a sort of ecru, ends up looking cream or tan coloured and matched with just about anything.




the shoe's toe isn't as square as it looks in this picture. I really like the last, hard to see from this angle, but it elegantly elongates the foot, without looking out of place on a narrow foot such as mine (A/C). I'm trying to antique them a bit, original colour was cognac, but I've been polishing them with dark brown. They contrast nicely with this suit.


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo 
RL crab khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassels in burgundy shell


----------



## Holdfast

You have a veritable menagerie.

Very fun attire.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Malo jeans
CF belt
RLP socks
Aerosole penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square
Alden U-Tip blucher oxford in cigar shell


----------



## Holdfast

I was a blur of motion today...

https://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug06003mb1.jpg https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug06002jc4.jpg https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug06001qr5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Lucky jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug07003lq3.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug07002xg9.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug07001ch4.jpg


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug07003lq3.jpg https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug07002xg9.jpg https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug07001ch4.jpg


Gorgeous shoes, may I ask what they are?


----------



## TMMKC

It's 100 today and I'm not seeing clients....

Cole Haan driving mocs
Nat Nast linen camp shirt
Banana Republic cargo shorts


----------



## Holdfast

jml90 said:


> Gorgeous shoes, may I ask what they are?


Thanks, they're from Dune, believe it or not!


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> Thanks, they're from Dune, believe it or not!


Dune?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Prada pant
Cale belt
CH socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## Holdfast

jml90 said:


> Dune?


Dune

https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug08001ms8.jpghttps://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug08002ek0.jpghttps://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug08003el5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Grenson balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## yachtie

*Sneaking in a sportcoat*

My office attire is usually suits M-Th with "tieless Fridays"
I figured I'd try out wearing a sportcoat w/ tie today to see if it'd fly- so far, so good:

Despos 4x2 DB sportcoat (3 patch pockets) in P&H gold herringbone w/sky blue and wine pencil overcheck (rolled to bottom button)
Matteo di Rota sky blue twill shirt
Grey-beige microfiber slacks
Wine and sky blue Charvet tie
Alden medallion toe bluchers in #8 shell
Pantherella maroon/grey socks


----------



## mcarthur

^
Sounds good. Please post picture


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Sounds good. Please post picture


Promised Chris no pictures prior to the final tweaking ( will do next week)


----------



## Holdfast

https://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug09001rv5.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug09002eu1.jpghttps://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug09003pn3.jpg


----------



## jholbrook

You guys GOTTA start usinging Photobucket instead of Imageshack...these images take forever to open!:crazy:


----------



## jholbrook

Here's what I'm sporting today...with my suit..for shame...


----------



## jml90

jholbrook said:


> Here's what I'm sporting today...with my suit..for shame...


Bond did it, you can too!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
HB pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I really like that jacket, holdfast. Is that the LP unconstructed?


----------



## Holdfast

Loro Piana, yep. That one's cotton rather than the other linen one I have.

https://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug10001ow4.jpghttps://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug10002gv7.jpghttps://img103.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug10003zl8.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice attire! I like your bow tie. Have a good weekend


----------



## Cravate Noire

I agree on your specs Holdfast, they look very good. I also hear of Dune for the first time btw.
Lovely paisley on your bowtie btw.!

Yesterday, at mom't birthday dinner:
















On the other pics the woven paisley on the ps almost disappears, so a closeup here:








Because I love them so much 3 pics of the shoes^^. Somehow the photos taken yesterday killed the shine....
















That's it...(natural light without flash seems to be better for shoe porn than artificial light with flash in my experience).









Black 3B pinstripe suit
Diagonal striped white7lavender shirt, french cuffs
Round silver cufflinks with black satin facing
Black tie with white dots
Woven paisley square
Buffalo brown db monks
Striped socks


----------



## Holdfast

Awesome shoes. I've never been convinced by the buffalo texture when just seeing the shoes on their own, but I see I was wrong to doubt. They work very well indeed in your overall smart ensemble.

mcarthur - thank you! Have a good weekend yourself.


----------



## maxnharry

Cravate Noire said:


> I agree on your specs Holdfast, they look very good. I also hear of Dune for the first time btw.
> Lovely paisley on your bowtie btw.!
> 
> Yesterday, at mom't birthday dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other pics the woven paisley on the ps almost disappears, so a closeup here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I love them so much 3 pics of the shoes^^. Somehow the photos taken yesterday killed the shine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it...(natural light without flash seems to be better for shoe porn than artificial light with flash in my experience).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black 3B pinstripe suit
> Diagonal striped white7lavender shirt, french cuffs
> Round silver cufflinks with black satin facing
> Black tie with white dots
> Woven paisley square
> Buffalo brown db monks
> Striped socks


who made the suit-very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## WinstonSpencer

maxnharry said:


> who made the suit-very nice


Overall great. Not sure about those socks. A little contrast maybe?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Cucinelli pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
DE balmorals


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Holy wow, Iammatt - that is fantastic. Details?


----------



## bwep

RLPL biscuit linen blazer
Zegna plaid shirt (purple, brown orange)
Red Eight jeans
Tardini hornback belt
ovadafut socks
prada distressed suede loafers
jewelry: bracelets: combination of David Yurman x2 and Col. Littleton)
bassenote: Antidote


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
B&S needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni pant
Brioni tie
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
CH socks
Lobb bluchers


----------



## yachtie

Looks even better on you than on the hanger! Well done.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## bwep

Mason's egyptian cotton LS paisley 
Save Khaki's cargo shorts
Mododoc olive tee
Britches leather braided belt
Chaco flip flops
bracelets (just b/c the Gabba Goul would appreciate them!!)
bassenote: Mark Birley


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Zegna shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
AE balmorals


----------



## Cravate Noire

matt, I like that coat a lot, wonderful piping, but personally I would have gone with different trousers

mcarthur, that belt is verrrrrry !

Week-end trip to Cologne:
Probably Germany's most famous building
https://i15.tinypic.com/4yjfxpz.jpg

Excuse anything like dusty shoes or so...I walked around for almost 9 hours that day^^.

































Smoke-grey 3B pinstripe suit
Light blue self-check shirt, french cuffs
Navy tie with abstract paisley
Two (!) squares to match that tie...solid light blue and orange micro check with light blue lizards that almost look like paisleys (Kent Wang Constest 3rd place prize, sponsored by edmorel)^^. I heard it's illegal in some states to wear two squares at once.
Buffalo brown db monks
Light blue/lavender "shadow" striped socks


----------



## Holdfast

https://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug13001oh3.jpghttps://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug13002te2.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo
H-pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
JS jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## Kallun

Nordiska Kompaniet Borsalino 
Dykhoff Corduroy jacket
Filippa K linen longsleeve
Carin Wester dropped crotch trousers
Gram 319g Shoes
Rogan bag


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14001ki5.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14004vz7.jpghttps://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug14002bz5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nicely done


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
TB belt
Armani socks
Windport penny-loafers


----------



## Bob Loblaw

iammatt - talk a little about that shirt collar.


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z-shirt
H-neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice choice of the light blue tie, Matt!!

(And your tie most assuredly is NOT dated!!! LOL)

I really like your outfit.

Nice job, too Mac and CN.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you


----------



## Holdfast

Matt - liking the two-tone iridiscent thing that suit's fabric has. Very cool.

Sorry, forgot to take a full-length snap today so you'll have to make do with just the close-ups.

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug15001cl6.jpghttps://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug15002db2.jpg


----------



## AlmostSmart

Holdfast

From which store do you purchase your shirts? They always look smart.

I like the shape of the collar.... in between a 'spread' and an 'ordinary'

You always look stunnning....


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks mate.

Most of my shirts are Zegna, some are Ede & Ravenscroft (like today's) and there are a few other makers (Sulka, Hilditch & Key, RLPL amongst others).


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> Matt - liking the two-tone iridiscent thing that suit's fabric has. Very cool.
> 
> Sorry, forgot to take a full-length snap today so you'll have to make do with just the close-ups.
> 
> https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug15001cl6.jpghttps://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug15002db2.jpg


Nice tie, I have a similar Altea in green.


----------



## AlanC

Hickey Freeman sportcoat
Brooks Brothers shirt
Brooks Brothers hand woven in India silk tie, vintage
vintage linen pocket square
Brooks Brothers linen trousers
AE Lexingtons, chili


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
enameled buffalo nickel cufflinks
Barbera pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gravati balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## bwep

R Caruso blue crepe 3B blazer
Zegna barrel cuff mini-check shirt
Canali repp tie
Despos bespoke gray trousers
tardini gator belt tan
Venanzi private label sea island cotton socks (yellow)
EG double monk strap cap toes
bassenote: Mark Birley


----------



## mcarthur

^
Sounds very nice. Please post picture when you have the opportunity?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Tod's balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Orgetorix

*8/17/07*

It's a stiff collar day.
























Luke Eyres collar
Moville Clothing shirt
BB linen vest
Suit and tie of no make worth noting
AE Park Avenues


----------



## philm

JAB navy blue blazer
J&M two tone arrowheads
Principessa extra long tie, burgundy and white stripe
J&M Aztec belt
Bills MP1's with great cuff
Black and silver argyll socks
Silver pocket tie


----------



## TMMKC

It's hot again and I'm feeling very neutral (much like Switzerland)....

Polo tan linen shirt (sleeves rolled up)
Crookhorn leather web belt
Tan/white seersucker shorts
Born tan leather sandals
A very cool cheap watch I bought on a street corner in NYC
My wedding band and signet ring


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli jeans
TB belt
CH socks
TBNY chelsea boots


----------



## Cravate Noire

Yesterday:
Are the charcoal trousers OK, or should they be always replaced with lighter grey tones?

























2B Blazer
Black striped shirt, french cuffs
Grey silk knot links
Turquoise woven micro check tie
Turquoise multicolour striped cotton ps
Charcoal trousers 
Chocolate brown derbies/bluchers
Turquoise argyle socks


----------



## TMMKC

Cravate Noire said:


> Yesterday:
> Are the charcoal trousers OK, or should they be always replaced with lighter grey tones?


You've done well, Young Jedi. I like charcoal, but in this combination I'd go with a lighter shade of gray (it would help scale back the impact of the socks a little too...which I think is a good thing). Also, you might want to re-think wearing a French Cuff shirt with a blazer and slacks...FC shirts are too "dressy" for a blazer. Otherwise, all good.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Ah, most of my pics from this thread suddenly disappeard .
edit: as suddenly as they went for a walk, they are back again...
Anyway thanks for you reply TM!
IMO french cuffs aren't a problem with a blazer, sometimes I wear them even with a sportscoat. Actually I like french cuffs much more than barrel cuffs!


----------



## jml90

Cravate Noire said:


> IMO french cuffs aren't a problem with a blazer, sometimes I wear them even with a sportscoat. Actually I like french cuffs much more than barrel cuffs!


I agree with this. Maybe it's because we're young?


----------



## TMMKC

jml90 said:


> I agree with this. Maybe it's because we're young?


Possibly. I have no problem at all with FC shirts...own several myself and have a bad weakness for cufflinks. I was just taught many years ago that sports coats and blazers are too casual for the shirts, that's all...strictly IMO. The so-called "rules" of fashion change too fast. I can't keep up.

I do like the shirt, and it works because it's a stripe. A white FC shirt, for example, would be way too "formal" for that outfit...again, IMO. You're making me feel old...and I'm only 42!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

B-polo
RL khakis
B&S needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
T&A shirt
NM belt
DY cufflinks
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Zingari

Bedford cord breeches
Regent long riding boots
Coldface vest
DPM smock

...............Its a riding day..........hurrah


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> B&S needlepoint belt


I honestly don't know if I love it or loathe it, but it sure is individual!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for your good wishes. Check our Harrods, they should have the B&S merchandise.


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton suit
Robert Talbott shirt
Nicky tie
vintage linen pocket square
Trafalgar braces
Boss socks
Peal by E. Green brogues (black)


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Very well done!


----------



## bwep

Mason's shirt gray/olive with red pic stitching
sealkay jeans
kleinberg hornback belt
no socks
prada weathered suede loafers
bassenote: Viktor and Rolf Antidote


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z-shirt
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Colombo pant
Tiffany cufflinks
Zegna belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## yachtie

Charcoal Zegna DB w/grey pinstripe
Tan herringbone shirt
black grenadine tie
Dk brown vintage Florsheim wingtips
Orange/black Jhane Barnes socks :icon_smile_big: 
Gold/red saiphone Sam Hober square


----------



## mcarthur

^
Sounds good. Please post picture


----------



## DocHolliday

Had trouble getting the colors to come out correctly ... The tie is more of a deep gold/mustard.


----------



## yachtie

*What am I wearing tonight*

I'm varnishing ceilings so...









BTW, that's a very nice rig, Doc!

Sorry, couldn't resist :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## mcarthur

^
I would out source the job. I hope you are having fun


----------



## yachtie

One of my favorite jobs ( usually), but overhead is not as much fun. If you own a wooden boat, you gotta love varnishing. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Watanabe shirt
B&J pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
VS slip-ons


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Milan Straw


Is that one of Graham's? Very nice.

For me:
Greyish brown Oakloom 2b. SBNL suit
Cream shirt
Burgundy/blue/tan tie
PS square (mostly gold)
Alden cap toe bluchers in #8 shell
( Yes Mac, I'll try to post a pic at lunch.:icon_smile_big: )


----------



## mcarthur

^
The Milan Straw is from Graham. Looking forward to your picture. Stay dry today


----------



## Orgetorix

Convocation ceremony at school today, so I wore a stroller.


----------



## yachtie

Home for lunch- ignore the water spot ( everything's wet here today). 
Yes, the shirt is too short :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking outfit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
skull cufflinks
Borrelli pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Grenson monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## upr_crust

*In light of the cessation (however temporary) of summer weather . . .*

. . . I "suited up" for work.

Today's ensemble (outfit, getup . . . )

Charcoal grey stripe 2-button SB suit (JAB)

French blue shirt with bold white stripes, white tab collar and white double cuffs (the shirt was bought in Paris, in 1989, the collar and cuffs are replacements, after the originals shrank to the point of making the shirt unwearable - a phenomenon that I've experienced more than once with French shirts).

Solid dark purple-red silk tie (BB)

Dark red silk jacquard braces (Barney's - a gift from my partner some years ago)

Red oval enamel cufflinks, stud backs (BB)

White cotton handkerchief folded into three points in the jacket breast pocket

Grey OTC socks

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee, circa 1985)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Barneys pant
BJ belt
Zegna sock
Gucci loafers


----------



## trimaldo

McArthur,

You just have the nicest looking Mantecristi hats I have ever seen. Which vendors do you find to be the best?


----------



## mcarthur

trimaldo said:


> McArthur,
> 
> You just have the nicest looking Mantecristi hats I have ever seen. Which vendors do you find to be the best?


Thank you. The hat was made by Graham Thompson of Optimo Hat Company. IMHO he is an outstanding hat maker


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-ps


----------



## trimaldo

mcarthur said:


> Thank you. The hat was made by Graham Thompson of Optimo Hat Company. IMHO he is an outstanding hat maker


I have heard many times that he is really in a league of his own nowadays. Somebody once told me that you could just sense the quality of his felts like it was almost palpable.

You seem to have a lot of straws of varying finenesses. Do you like the various grades equally, or do you prefer the finer ones. I have been told that there is truly room for both in a man's wardrobe and that the decision is not so much one of quality but of appropriateness for the task at hand. Can you give some of your insights since you seem to have quite a collection? Thanks.


----------



## yachtie

Olive/blue/tan SBNL suit (threads interwoven- slightly iridescent )
Fine stripe blue Gigli shirt
Lt gold and blue CF tie
PS square:navy with lt blue edge 
navy and tan socks
Alden whiskey shell monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking! Belt or braces? Hat?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL shirt
Lagerfeld jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Gravati ankle boots


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nice looking! Belt or braces? Hat?


Belt and Dobbs panama :icon_smile_big: These may be on the list to convert to Braces. I'm going to have to ask Graham about the color of the band on your Milan. It's great !


----------



## On the Rocks

*good look*


----------



## yachtie

^^^ Thanks, On the Rocks! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## yachtie

*Breakin' the rules*

Despos 4x2 DB tan herringbone sportcoat
Gigli white and sky blue butcher stripe shirt
Gold/blue Talbott square
Lt blue Brioni linen slacks
Sky blue Nagrani socks
Alden Whiskey medallion toe bluchers

 No tie

Pic coming later.


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Belt and Dobbs panama :icon_smile_big: These may be on the list to convert to Braces. I'm going to have to ask Graham about the color of the band on your Milan. It's great !


 ^
Thank you! Do talk to Graham


----------



## yachtie

*here 'ya go...*












> Despos 4x2 DB tan herringbone sportcoat
> Gigli white and sky blue butcher stripe shirt
> Gold/blue Talbott square
> Lt blue Brioni linen slacks
> Sky blue Nagrani socks
> Alden Whiskey medallion toe bluchers
> 
> No tie


----------



## Tonyp

I never post my outfits because my girl friend doesn't think I should post Pics. She loves my sartorial splendor but thinks its goofy to post pics. So w/o pics today:

Belvest SB 2 button navy blazer
Navy & white polka dot PS
Massimo Bizocchi indigo blue shirt
BB Cream/blue pencil stripe silk/wool/linen slacks FF
Barrett antique brown belt w/white stiching silver buckle
Polo Cream OTC socks
Gravati spectators cognac and cream
Friday so no tie.


----------



## DocHolliday

Tonyp said:


> I never post my outfits because my girl friend doesn't think I should post Pics. She loves my sartorial splendor but thinks its goofy to post pics. So w/o pics today:
> 
> Belvest SB 2 button navy blazer
> Navy & white polka dot PS
> Massimo Bizocchi indigo blue shirt
> BB Cream/blue pencil stripe silk/wool/linen slacks FF
> Barrett antique brown belt w/white stiching silver buckle
> Polo Cream OTC socks
> Gravati spectators cognac and cream
> Friday so no tie.


Oh, don't let her stop you. Sure, it's goofy, but we're all here for the same reason. And it's no goofier than posting what you're wearing without letting us see it, especially when it's such nice stuff.


----------



## DocHolliday

As a nod to the autumn days of summer, my attempt at Trad, Italian style:










You can see a hint of the coat's flapped patch pockets near the bottom:










And, for a Tradly finish, a green watchband:










I even threw in one of those red ties Manton dislikes so much.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## mcarthur

DocHolliday said:


> Oh, don't let her stop you. Sure, it's goofy, but we're all here for the same reason. And it's no goofier than posting what you're wearing without letting us see it, especially when it's such nice stuff.


 ^
+1 on both posting the picture and your attire
In addition, DH your attire is nice


----------



## mcarthur

Yachtie,
Your outfit looks nice and more important your home survived the storms


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix,
Nice attire. Can you give a description of what you are wearing?


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> Your outfit looks nice and more important your home survived the storms


Thanks Mac- now it's sunny :icon_smile: more rain tonight


----------



## Tonyp

DocHolliday said:


> As a nod to the autumn days of summer, my attempt at Trad, Italian style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a hint of the coat's flapped patch pockets near the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, for a Tradly finish, a green watchband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even threw in one of those red ties Manton dislikes so much.


Nice shoes DH. Whose make are they and what is the style?
I am not even sure how to post pics but will try next time.


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
BC pant
KS belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## Orgetorix

mcarthur said:


> Orgetorix,
> Nice attire. Can you give a description of what you are wearing?


Thanks!

Polo RL bowtie
Lauren RL blazer
JAB shirt
JAB linen pants
AE brandy Westgates, antiqued with various shades of brown cream and wax.


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## DocHolliday

Tonyp said:


> Nice shoes DH. Whose make are they and what is the style?
> I am not even sure how to post pics but will try next time.


Thanks, Tony. They're Marteganis, from Ron Rider over at SF.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Kiton tie
RT cufflinks
NM belt
PS socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking outfit! Consider adding a pocket square


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Truzzi shirt
Nicky tie, linen and silk
Marinella pocket square
Wright/Sanders double monks, tan


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking outfit. Dimple in your necktie and spread collar shirt.


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps


----------



## Orgetorix

Hat by Panama Hatworks of Montecristi 
Haspel suit
JAB shirt
Polo RL bowtie
Pocket square from Stein Mart...don't remember the brand
BB socks
Brown AE Park Avenues


----------



## kshah

^^^I like your style, bowtie would probably be most appropriate for a light colored suit. The AE's are developing nice patina.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
NM socks
Barneys loafers


----------



## LoveFashion

I enjoy wearing the same pattern of silk tie, handkerchief and cuff links together.


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather has returned to a temperate state . . .*

. . . yet again, and I preview my suited self for fall:

Today's attire:

Super-150's light grey pinstripe 2-button suit (BB)

Pink end-on-end shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Hermes tie, printed in a pattern of stylized stirrups in two shades of blue-green, with yellow as an accent colour

Sterling and aventurine cufflinks (Tyrwhitt)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black moc-croc belt (Polo)

Charcoal grid-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale several years ago)

Trumper's Skye

Enough style for an early-starting Monday, no?


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## yachtie

*Totally CBD!*










Well, almost...










Navy nailhead DB
White Matteo di Rota twill shirt
Midnight blue Venanzi tie w/royal blue pindots
White linen square-blue edge
Alden #8 shell monkstraps

Scarlet Nagrani socks







(almost made it....)


----------



## TMMKC

yachtie said:


> Well, almost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy nailhead DB
> White Matteo di Rota twill shirt
> Midnight blue Venanzi tie w/royal blue pindots
> White linen square-blue edge
> Alden #8 shell monkstraps
> 
> Scarlet Nagrani socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (almost made it....)


Very nice! Like the suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
RG jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Cravate Noire

Very nice Yachtie!

Yesterday:

































It's the angle that makes the liner band look assymetric.


----------



## TMMKC

Cravate Noire said:


> Very nice Yachtie!
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the angle that makes the liner band look assymetric.


I really like your pocket square. What's the brand?


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Z-shirt
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## AlanC

All dressed up today, Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you. Big day breakfast and lunch meetings


----------



## yachtie

Cravate Noire said:


> Very nice Yachtie!
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the angle that makes the liner band look assymetric.


Thank you and very nicely done! Scarlet socks+1!


----------



## upr_crust

*First off, Cravate Noire, you are a prodigy of taste . . .*

. . . your sensibilities are well-developed beyond your years.

I cannot compare with our youngest (or nearly youngest member), but here's today's attire, since the weather permits (just barely) the wearing of suits today in NYC.

Black two-button bead-stripe suit, super-100's fabric (JAB, a decade or more ago, and due to dietary reform, it fits properly again)

Blue and white multi-stripe shirt, white spread collar, self two-button cuffs (the last clearance sale at BB)

Pink silk jacquard tie, grid of tiny polka dots (Polo, via L & T, last summer in Boston)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals, New & Lingwood (from Jay Kos, NYC, on clearance, before they upgraded to Edward Green).

For your possible entertainment, then . . .


----------



## Holdfast

I like the red sock trend. Are the communists taking over? 

I'm back in proper clothes after a week or so of nights and holiday.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug28001zl0.jpghttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug28002ga2.jpghttps://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug28003pc6.jpg


----------



## yachtie

Holdfast- Love those lapels! Who's the maker?


----------



## yachtie

Zegna charcoal DB w/ grey pinstripe
Matteo di Rota blue twill shirt
Bright red tie w/ blue and grey rosettes
Grey/Black shepard's check PS square w/ lt purple edge
Alden medallion toe bluchers in #8 shell
Grey socks- sorry to break the trend


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice attire! You didnot break the trend because you have red in your neck tie


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice pictures, Alan, CN, Yachtie and Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you


----------



## Holdfast

yachtie said:


> Holdfast- Love those lapels! Who's the maker?


Thank you. Ede & Ravenscroft, to answer your question.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
NM pant
Ferragamo belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug29001rp5.jpghttps://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug29005lk0.jpghttps://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug29003hd3.jpghttps://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug29002za9.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps


----------



## yachtie

*Fun w/ ties*










Konen grey sharkskin suit
Soprani shirt, white w/ black stripes
Purple PS square
Pancaldi tie ( 'nuf said)
Alden black shell captoe bals.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking outfit! You look a lot better in SB than DB


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nice looking outfit! You look a lot better in SB than DB


LOL- My wife thinks the opposite ( I guess I'll have to wear both!)


----------



## Acct2000

I like both your SB and DB suits, for what it's worth.

Another nice outfit!


----------



## yachtie

Thanks, Fors!


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> LOL- My wife thinks the opposite ( I guess I'll have to wear both!)


 ^
From my experience your wife is always right


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> ^
> From my experience your wife is always right


Amen, Brother! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

I like the Pancaldi tie. They're indubitably tacky, but in my opinion are just the right side of the line to be worn with knowing irony.


----------



## yachtie

Holdfast said:


> I like the Pancaldi tie. They're indubitably tacky, but in my opinion are just the right side of the line to be worn with knowing irony.


:icon_smile_wink: Yep.


----------



## Tonyp

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nice looking outfit! You look a lot better in SB than DB


I agree. I think the SB's are much more flattering on you.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Mrs Yachtie has the final say on this matter


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Levi 501s
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## Holdfast

https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug30001rv0.jpghttps://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug30004tl5.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug30002rm3.jpg


----------



## bwep

caruso blue crepe blazer
eton mini check
altea milano tie
despos bespoke grey odd trousers
tardini elephant belt (olive)
venanzi grey silk stockings
taryn rose dark tan cap toes
bassemote: Mk Birley


----------



## yachtie

Despos DB in green/black Dormueil mohair
Taupe Matteo di Rota twill shirt
Burnt orange CF tie
No-brand silk square: black-silver-gold print
Alden whiskey shell monks

Running around today- needs a press.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking attire.
On another note it looks like you have weeds in your garden


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nice looking attire.
> On another note it looks like you have weeds in your garden


Thank you- the rain had really made them spring up. I'll get to them this weekend


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
SF-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

OC shirt
Menichetti pant
Bernini belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*A singularly "low-energy" day at the office . . .*

. . . hence I have the time to describe my attire for the day.

In light of the fact that today is the last day before the Labor Day weekend, I am casually dressed, but perhaps not without total disinterest to readers of these fora.

Lightweight light brown textured-woven sports jacket (BB)

Buttondown plaid shirt, dominant colours of green and white, accents of dark blue and pink (BB)

Solid green silk pocket square, folded into three points (BB - I sense a trend)

Navy lightweight wool trousers (JAB)

Burgundy belt (J&M)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Cordovan-coloured loafers.

Enough style for a quiet Friday before Labor Day, no?


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your dress attire sounds very nice. Have a wonderful long weekend


----------



## Holdfast

I suspect this will be too matchy-matchy for some, but what the hell...

https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31001tk6.jpghttps://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31002qy5.jpghttps://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31004kl8.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31005ry1.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31003nm6.jpg

The trousers have just a whisper of a break, but aren't really as short as they appear in the 4th photo. I exaggerated it so you could see the socks.


----------



## AlmostSmart

Not too matchy-matchy for me, HF 

There's a hint of a dimple in your tie... more difficult to get dimples in knitted ties.

I can imagine you were saying.... "come on, come on.... DIMPLE" :icon_smile_big: 

You look good, as always... very smart!


----------



## mcarthur

O-Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OC sport shirt
H-ps


----------



## Tonyp

*End of Summer Casual*

HoldFast:
Very nice. You have a very nice selection of suits. Always well put together.

Today as it is a Friday before a holiday and Friday is a casual dress day. It is a bit warmer than usual about 83 degrees in West Los Angeles.

No jacket, see below,
Coast Tan Linen shirt with yellow stitching along sleeves, cuffs and front placket and collar,
RLPL cream cotton pants FF,
Borrelli Dark Oak woven belt purchased in Rome, Italy last Oct.,
Polo Cream/tan houndstooth socks,
EG for RLPL Brown oak with white Buck vamp three eyelets.(I guess it is a spectator shoe?)

Feeling good about my attire sans jacket which I forgot at the house. It was a Loro Piana linen unconstructed 3button, notch lapel side vents intannish brown.


----------



## yachtie

Jhane Barnes tan sportcoat
Slate color shirt
Ice white Brioni slacks
Alden of Carmel cigar/black saddle bluchers


----------



## jml90

Holdfast said:


> I suspect this will be too matchy-matchy for some, but what the hell...
> 
> https://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31001tk6.jpghttps://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31002qy5.jpghttps://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31004kl8.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31005ry1.jpghttps://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aug31003nm6.jpg
> 
> The trousers have just a whisper of a break, but aren't really as short as they appear in the 4th photo. I exaggerated it so you could see the socks.


Should've worn that purple RL shirt and tramline suit. :devil:


----------



## rip

Tonight I'm attending a casual affair, so I'm wearing dark tan Zanelli slacks topped with a Janzen blue striped shirt under an Oxxford light tan silk jacket, accented with a yellow and blue pocket square. For neckwear, a lighter blue ascot with navy and yellow pin dots (since I'm rather much the resident dandy, I can manage the ascot without issue). All of this atop AE Stanford chukka boots in dark brown suede over pale blue sox (actually, at the moment of writing this, it's a tossup between the Stanfords and AE Lauderdales in tan and chili).


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM shirt
Barneys pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
TR monkstraps


----------



## bwep

save kakhis green bermuda cargos
britches brown braided leather belt (gotta be one of the oldest pieces of clothing I own, circa 1984)
VV navy pique polo
Chaco flip flops
bassenote: bulgari


----------



## Holdfast

A definite autumnal feel in the air today -

https://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep01zl9.jpghttps://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=piddington005anoneg4.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Panama


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
NM socks
JL loafers


----------



## Holdfast

I'm a disgrace to AAAC today. But thought it's worth showing you what an unshaven mess I can be sometimes... 

https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep02001no4.jpghttps://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep02002hs0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
"the phantom of the opera"


----------



## AlanC

Luciano Barbera suit
Meena Bazaar custom shirt
Beretta tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Thurston for Barney's braces
Pantherella socks
Grenson Oundles in cognac


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shirt
Brioni pant
FC belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Cravate Noire

Thanks for the kind comments on the last outift!

Today's funky attire:
























Worn with a brown quilted jacket.

Pink cashmere v-neck
Bizarre patterned/coloured shirt
Jeans
Brown sneakers
Pink socks


----------



## AZTEC

Holdfast said:


> I'm a disgrace to AAAC today. But thought it's worth showing you what an unshaven mess I can be sometimes...


we all sin from time to time....but I like the halo...where did you get it? 

AZTEC


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on, burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
RL OCBD
H-neck tie
H-ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to work after Labor Day, and dressed for it . . .*

I am having lunch with an Internet acquaintance from Brisbane, Australia - our second meeting in as many years. I dressed for the occasion:

Charcoal grey rope stripe two-button single-breasted suit (JAB)

French blue tab-collared double-cuffed shirt, MTM from Brooks Bros.

Bright green repp stripe tie (also BB)

Navy silk braces, woven with the Golden Fleece logo (BB - a present from a UK friend who used my "Friends and Family" discount to purchase them for me when he was last in NYC).

Rectangular green malachite cufflinks

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Grey ribbed OTC socks

Black Crockett & Jones monk-strap cap-toe loafers.

I hope that my lunch appointment will approve of today's selection.


----------



## TMMKC

My Ascis TN608s, basketball shorts and a Race for the Cure t-shirt (I ran this morning and got stuck in "e-mail hell" with clients when I got back home...I swear I'll shower, shave and put on something more worthy of AAAC a little later).:aportnoy:


----------



## Holdfast

Scruffy day again, but I did go shopping and pick up some cool stuff -

RM Williams boots:

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04001vm0.jpghttps://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04004qf9.jpghttps://img473.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04003la0.jpghttps://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04005qt7.jpg

Zara military style cotton jacket:

https://img470.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04008uq2.jpghttps://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04009xo7.jpghttps://img470.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep04011cn8.jpg

Zara's new collection is STUNNING, by the way - there were about 5 or 6 things I wanted to buy. Outerwear especially is an embarassment of riches - cool double-breasted short coat/jackets, wonderful grey herringbone casual overcoats (would have bought if they'd had my size), more formal plaid overcoats, a great cotton sportcoat with detachable zip-vest.

Great, great stuff. Yes it's all made in some foreign land, and probably all by machine... but when it looks this good, I stop caring too much.


----------



## bwep

Caruso navy blazer
Samuelsohn banker's gray odd trousers
Paul Stuart Blue/lilac striped 2B barrel cuff and spread collar
T & A purple tie
marcoliani socks
tardini belt
C & J tobacco suede cap toes
bassenote: Frank Los Angeles


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shirt
BC pant
TB belt
CK socks
JV loafers


----------



## indylion

mcarthur said:


> O-Montecristi Superfino


very nice!!! how wide is the brim?


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you. The brim is 2 5/8 inches


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford ravello shell


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather is holding temperate, and the city . . .*

. . . awakens to the first day of school. This means that the subways are now crowded at commutation time with students, one of whom had an ear-splitting confrontation with another this morning on my train - an aural reminder that fall is upon us. 

Despite this, today's attire:

Light grey super-150's pinstripe suit, two-button (BB)

White straight collar shirt, double cuffs ("Vintage" Paul Stuart, i.e. a hand-me-down from its previous owner, who outgrew it)

Light blue Ferragamo tie, patterned with a fanciful pattern of horses and vines in shades of lighter blue and greens.

Silk woven braces, in blue and gold, pattern of the NYC skyline (the Chrysler Building figures prominently in the pattern) - Trafalgar, via J Press

Oval sterling cufflinks, design based on a 6th century Byzantine wedding ring depicting clasped hands (the Metropolitan Museum)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Grey ribbed OTC socks

Black BB tassel loafers.

Enough style to face "hump day", no?


----------



## Holdfast

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep05qn5.jpg


----------



## jbmcb

Marshall Field's Red cashmere/silk blend polo (RIP Hudson's/Marshall Fields!)
Navy BB chinos
Medium brown suede Cole Haan belt
Medium brown suede Born bluchers

The silk polo is due to the fact that it's 91F at 55% in south-eastern Michigan today.


----------



## Tonyp

Borrelli thin light blue striped spread collar,
Incotex navy FF slacks no cuff, 
Barrett sandalwood tan belt,
Pantharella otc navy socks,
JLP 2004 lace up oxfords in Sandalwood Brown,
Brioni rust brown w/sky blue windowpane in wool, linen and silk 70/20/10

No tie!


----------



## Cravate Noire

A bit of sunshine and probably the last day for a cotton sportscoat:

























2B Cotton jacket from suit
Dark blue bengal-stripe shirt, french cuffs
Metallic-blue ps in diagonal weave
Jeans
Buffalo meleeze (experts say brown) db monks


----------



## TMMKC

Cravate Noire said:


> A bit of sunshine and probably the last day for a cotton sportscoat:
> 
> 2B Cotton jacket from suit
> Dark blue bengal-stripe shirt, french cuffs
> Metallic-blue ps in diagonal weave
> Jeans
> Buffalo meleeze (experts say brown) db monks


Excellent, Cravate. I like your style.


----------



## Tonyp

Cravate Noire said:


> A bit of sunshine and probably the last day for a cotton sportscoat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B Cotton jacket from suit
> Dark blue bengal-stripe shirt, french cuffs
> Metallic-blue ps in diagonal weave
> Jeans
> Buffalo meleeze (experts say brown) db monks


Nice coat. hard to believe it is cotton. BTW is it sportscoat or sportcoat? I am not 1005 sure.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Vestimenta pant
MD belt
CH socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## upr_crust

*The last day of this week in which . . .*

. . . the weather will afford me the luxury of dressing up.

Today's "get-up":

Black SB two-button bead-stripe suit, center vent, super-100's fabric (JAB)

Lilac horizontally pencil-striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Deep purple silk jacquard tie, large graph pattern in silver and lighter purple (BB)

Enamelled silver sixpence cufflinks (Ben Silver)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black moc-croc belt (Polo via Syms)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport, via Syms)

Black Alan McAfee wing-tip tassel loafers

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your dress attire sounds nice. A good day for tassels


----------



## Soph

Feeling the J Pocket and temp is down a bit today. Bus. Casual
LBarbera / Attolini 3B side vent 3 patch light cashmere Ivy plaid
Barba Blue/White stripe DS
Borrelli Moleskin pant with J pocket
-Tailored by Despos
Vass Suede Chukka U last
Zegna silk square


----------



## Acct2000

Nice look, Soph!!!

Congratulations on your new job, too!!


----------



## bwep

belvest summer weight cashmere
eton spread collar
arnys tie
despos trousers
marcoliani socks
lobb suede bluchers
j reed silver buckle, hand carved leather belt
bassenote: antidote


----------



## jcusey

bwep said:


> despos trousers


Great minds think alike. It was good to meet you today, bwep.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Malo pant
Tiffany belt
NM socks
Gravati loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Not working this week, and keeping it simple -

https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep07ct9.jpg


----------



## Kallun

Tiger of Sweden coat
Burberry scarf
Dior Homme 21cm
Gram 319g


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
I hope you enjoyed your week off.


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps
Alden U-Tip blucher oxford cigar shell


----------



## Cravate Noire

Soph and Kallun I really dig your coats.

Autumn began for me today...(the jacket is brown, it came out much darker on the pics than it really is)

































3B cord jacket
Charcoal trousers
Beige/Black pencil striped shirt, french cuffs 
Mini-check tie 
p0Rn cotton ps
Chocolate brown derbies/bluchers
p0Rn socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
RLP pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Kallun said:


> Tiger of Sweden coat
> Burberry scarf
> Dior Homme 21cm
> Gram 319g


Nice look.



mcarthur said:


> HF,
> I hope you enjoyed your week off.


So-so, had some other stuff to do which has kept me busy! 

Running a course with a colleague for prospective applicants to med school today -

https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep08004oq6.jpghttps://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep08001nx6.jpghttps://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep08002jz7.jpg

(it's also another birthday, but I'm trying to forget that!  )


----------



## williamson

Holdfast said:


> (it's also another birthday, but I'm trying to forget that!  )


Congratulations!
Don't lament these events - celebrate them!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nim9todayxs8.jpg

Oxford unlined linen jacket
Hilditch and Key "blush" shirt
Hermes knit tie.
Panama Bob hat
Savinelli pipe.
Bill's
Bathroom mirror debris.


----------



## IP Guy

Bob,

I love the Panama. What is the color and model?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

IP Guy said:


> Bob,
> 
> I love the Panama. What is the color and model?


It is a cuenta in cocoa with a c-crown purchased from panama bob (a fedora lounge contributor).


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> (it's also another birthday, but I'm trying to forget that!  )


Happy Birthday!


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Kiton tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Brooks Bros. shirt
Zegna tie
Kent Wang square
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella socks
AE Fifth Avenues (brown)

Adam fedora


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking attire.


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Zanella pant
TB belt
RLP socks
JB bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' Blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barba shirt
Brioni jeans
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Well, I knew that I was going to NikeTown today, then when I got back in town, I was going to meet up with somebody and grab some Popeyes...then later I was going to go home and BBQ for the game, so it was a tough choice for me...I narrowed it down to my favorite tailcoat with my silk top hat, or my eventual choice...









Red Distortion 2 Static T-Shirt with some sanded black denim shorts...wife beater and boxers by Polo (if anybody cares)...belt by Coach...and the scent of the day was 2 Man by CDG...









Air Jordan I lowtops (yeah, they're a little worn out, because I actually play ball in them, but I still wear them because they're cool), with anklesocks by Underarmor...man my rug needs vaccuumed...









...and these three rings...left to right, diamond, YG with a WG insert, and lapis lazuli...no watch today, as I didnt want to come off as ungentlemanly :icon_smile_big:...

lol...sorry...I had to...now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF-necktie
H-ps


----------



## bwep

PZ sartoriale brown with blue window pane odd jacket
RT estate blue herringbone spread collar
Zegna tie
Despos gray odd trousers
Kleinberg hornback belt
ovadafut socks
Harris brown single monk
bassenote: Nickel-enemy


----------



## EL72

The Gabba Goul said:


>


 The jorts down past the knees, the bling... the horror... the horror...


----------



## Acct2000

Gabba, is that a Brioni??


----------



## The Gabba Goul

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Gabba, is that a Brioni??


I bought that shirt from some kind of gangsta/hippie girl (who was actually really good looking) who was working in the Distortion 2 Static promotion booth at a hiphop event that D2S was sponsoring...It actually just has a generic XL tag on the inside...couldnt tell you who made it...


----------



## Acct2000

Tres Chic!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul

yeah well..._***Reclines back, puts his "uptowns" up***_...it's what I do...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Truzzi shirt
Armani pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H-bow
H-ps


----------



## upr_crust

*McArthur, you've outdone Hemingway for . . .*

. . . economy of verbiage in your descriptions :icon_smile: .

Very nice ensemble, very tersely described - but with photos, which I will not be able to provide today.

But, being prolix by nature, here's today's "get-up":

Light grey pinstripe two-button SB suit, super-150's fabric (BB)

White shirt with narrow framed blue stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Salmon pink solid silk ottoman tie (Church's, via Century 21)

Oval enamelled cufflinks - navy center, edged in pink, grid pattern of tiny gold dots (Turnbull & Asser)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black moc-croc belt (Polo via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks

Black Church's semi-brogues

Magno eau de toilette

Enough style to face the beautiful late summer/early fall weather of NYC, after a foul couple of days of heat, humidity, and torrential rain.


----------



## bwep

Jhane Barnes SB peak lapel (full canvas) gray suit (straight leg trousers-new for me)
Eton white spread collar shirt
Charvet tie burgundy-white polka dots
Marcoliani socks
Black alligator belt with JReed silver buckle set
JL perforated oxfords
bassenote: Antidote

Happy New Year


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci ankle-boots


----------



## Geoff Gander

Grey, two-piece Baracuta suit (four-buttoned)

Stanley Ley blue pinstripe tunic shirt with Luke Eyres double-round collar

Joseph & Feiss indigo silk tie with small purple squares (with tiny blue and purple flowers in them)

Vintage gold-plated push-through cufflinks

Grey socks

TM Lewin brown semi-brogues


----------



## Holdfast

Playing with combining checks and dots.

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep13002df1.jpghttps://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep13004fa2.jpghttps://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep13003hx6.jpg


----------



## Geoff Gander

Love the shoes. What maker?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks!

Fairly recent Zegna Couture (therefore presumably made by Ferragamo).


----------



## bwep

Olive Despos bespoke suit
RT MTM shirt red/white bengal stripes.
Altea Milano stripe tie ( yellow, browns, blue, orange)
Venanzi cotton plaid square
Marcoliani socks
C&J handgrade suede perorated cap toe oxfords
bassenote: Frank Los Angeles


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> Playing with combining checks and dots.
> 
> Nice bow tie


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry shirt
LP pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

Still bright and sunny here, but I'm slowly working in a few autumnal elements - dark green in the tie, suede shoes, dark orange square, etc.

https://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep14001ct8.jpghttps://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep14003ib9.jpghttps://img472.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep14002rk4.jpg


----------



## AlmostSmart

Holdfast:

You always look so well turned out. I particularly like the look when you're wearing plain white shirts. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Gurdon

Tan EG Chelsea's
Jonathon Behr custom made two button plaid cashmere jacket in fall colors
Levi 505's
Old pale blue LL Bean OCBD with the collar turned and resewn
Alpine Club tie (Maroon with gold colored things on it)

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV-ps


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast, I really dig the bow tie outfit :aportnoy:!

Today:

























2B brown check coat with blue overplaid
Blue striped bd shirt
Brown vest
Charcoal slacks
White/blue border ps (silk!)
Blue socks
Black derbies/bluchers
A brown wool scarf in the morning


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys shirt
RLPL pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Just a simple shopping oufit...

https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep15002pc5.jpghttps://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep15001rq2.jpg


----------



## bwep

Ibiza multi stripe (earth tones)blazer
eton blue spread collar
AG jeans
sans socks
tardini elephant belt
prada brown suede penny loafers
bassenote: jo malone black vetyver (my son's choice)


----------



## mcarthur

Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
Oxxford shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Good looking outfit!


----------



## Cravate Noire

The weather is getting tricky...2 days ago I needed a woolen scarf in the early morning, today I have worn trousers that were supposed to guard the closet until spring...









I don't get it how to make those pics...either








or


----------



## Holdfast

Experimenting with different buttoning on a military-style jacket I got from Zara. It's a 4 button jacket (if you include the collar one right at the top), but I think looks better when I do just the bottom two buttons up, breaking the usual rule. Apologies for the worse photos than usual!

https://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep16001wg8.jpg


----------



## jml90

I agree, bottom two looks better.


----------



## mcarthur

Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci shirt
RLPL pant
KS belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Holdfast

I like the little feathers in your fedoras mac.

Autumn's here, so the flannel suits are out, but it's sunny enough to stay light in colour -

https://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep17001gj0.jpghttps://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep17003fb3.jpghttps://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep17002te1.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! As usual you attire is well done


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Borrelli pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Tod's driving mocs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H-bow
H-ps


----------



## Holdfast

More autumnal stuff working its way in. Including a pure cashmere tie being worn for the first time since I bought it months ago in the height of summer! 

https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep18001bh0.jpghttps://img256.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep18004tn7.jpghttps://img482.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep18002sg5.jpg


----------



## rssmsvc

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RL OCBD
> H-bow
> H-ps


I love your pics.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you!


----------



## kali77

Been a while since I have posted here, so I figured I was long over due....

https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0868jk7.jpg

https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0855bi6.jpg

https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0857zs8.jpg


----------



## DocHolliday

Cravate Noire said:


>


I really like how that polo fits through the torso. Nice monks, too.


----------



## Tonyp

kali77 said:


> Been a while since I have posted here, so I figured I was long over due....
> 
> https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0868jk7.jpg
> 
> https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0855bi6.jpg
> 
> https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0857zs8.jpg


Nice shoes and slacks. I would love to know the make of both. I am looking for a new pair of grey flannels. Those look great. they seem to be a much narrower leg. More slimming. I like that cut.


----------



## kali77

Tonyp said:


> Nice shoes and slacks. I would love to know the make of both. I am looking for a new pair of grey flannels. Those look great. they seem to be a much narrower leg. More slimming. I like that cut.


Tonyp,

The trousers are David Chu. The shoes are C&J for Polo model "telman".


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Zegna khakis
Nocona belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino marco fedora brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Holdfast

There are some truly superb outfits in this thread recently. I am in awe. It seems the changing of the seasons has brought out the best in members' choices.

Today, I think I may have misjudged tie width. I thought that since the blazer and trousers are quite slim-fitting, a slim tie would also be appropriate. However on review, I think the wide lapels and high crossover of the lapels may be overwhelming the tie. Ah well, live and learn.

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep19002hy5.jpghttps://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep19003wu5.jpghttps://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep19004vx1.jpg


----------



## Soph




----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, Sophistication!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
vintage cufflinks
Incotex pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Today I got to wear the midnight navy flannel suit I bought at the start of the year and hardly got the chance to wear then before the weather became too warm. First pic is relatively bright natural light, and the suit appears navy, the second pic is much worse natural light and more areas appear darker. If I were to turn the lights on, it does indeed acquire a deeper black. Magic! 

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep20001un5.jpghttps://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep20003rt7.jpghttps://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep20002bg2.jpg

The right shoulder looks weird in the second snap because I'm leaning over at a highly improbably angle. The first pic shows it's actually a great fit!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nicely done.


----------



## mcarthur

GT-midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Hmm, this cashmere jacket seems slightly crumpled still from being in storage over the summer, but I think it should shake out well after a wearing or two.

https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep21001ca1.jpghttps://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep21002dc8.jpg


----------



## english_gent

is that a lilac shirt holdfast ??

im considering having one made to wear with a dark suit and dark tie.


----------



## Holdfast

More pink than lilac, but certainly in that spectrum. It has a nice royal oxford type weave to add some surface interest. Lilac works very well with charcoal grey and a dark tie - if it's a pale enough lilac, I think.



english_gent said:


> is that a lilac shirt holdfast ??
> 
> im considering having one made to wear with a dark suit and dark tie.


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
Outstanding dimple in your tie


----------



## mcarthur

GT-buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV-ps


----------



## jackmccullough

I had a trial yesterday but not today.

Blue jeans
black polo shirt
white K-Swiss sneakers.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Black cotton brocade 2-button peak lapel jacket
Grey pick-and-pick trousers (M&S)
White New & Lingwood semi-spread collar shirt
Silver and black onyx double-round chain-links
Black and silver self-tipped bold herringbone tie
Silver handkerchief
Black toecap oxfords

Holdfast - I thought before that I wanted a midnight blue flannel peaked-lapel suit - now I know I do!


----------



## Soph

Ceasare Attolini Darkbrown with light blue pinstripe suit
Barba Twill Blue/White diagonal Dress shirt
(Tailored by Despos)
White Linen pocket square
Ricci Navy patterned tie
CnJ Drummond Brown Wingtips
Pantherella otc Navy Socks


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Well...I went to dinner at a casual Medeteranian restaurant in town tonight, a little bit later on, I'm going to go to join a small informal group at a friend's house to play dominoes, drink brews, and just hang out...sence my favorite opera cape was still at the cleaners, I decided to wear...










T-Shirt by Shalom CPP, Jeans by G Unit...



















Air Jordan XI IE's with no-show socks by Nike...gives you that "sockless" look that's so popular without actually having to worry about smelling up my kicks...for my bling, I wore the same rings as last time I posted an outfit...well...off to slam some very gentlemanly bones...and pound some very gentlemanly brews...and maybe hook up with some (hopefully not gentlemanly) ladies...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## bwep

GG

Nice casual look. Love Grady up there in the corner (That's him is it not?)

Ghiradelli black/silver LS with turnback cuffs
Lucky gray-blacke denims
Marcoliani socks
hornback belt (local maker)
Dansko black clogs

Last night at Temple:

Canali sharkskin gray suit
Zegna barrel cuff
Nicky tie (forward take on grenadine in royal blue)
RLPL navy polka dot pocket square
hornback belt
pantharellas socks
Ferragamo Tramezza peforated toe oxfords

Easy fast to everyone celebrating Yom Kippur


----------



## Cravate Noire

Nice holdfast, very sharp. Cool ps too!

Weather is totally:crazy:, people running around with their summer gear and sunglasses eating loads of ice cream...


































Half-lined (!!!) 2B blazer
Cotton twill trousers (which used to hang where the flannells are right now)
Dark blue bengal triped shirt, french cuffs
Light tan tie with blue geom. pattern (and woven leaves from the close)
Dark blue paisley silk ps
Chestnut monks
Beige ribbed socks


----------



## The Gabba Goul

bwep said:


> GG
> 
> Nice casual look. Love Grady up there in the corner (That's him is it not?)


Yeah, that's Grady...I chose him as my new avatar, because somebody told me that i walked like him the other day, I suppose it wasn't a compliment...but it made me laugh none-the-less...


----------



## bwep

iammatt: beautiful jacket. love the stitching on the lapels! love the addition of the color with the pants!


----------



## rip

Tonight,meeting a friend at the local watering place, I wore a tan no-logo polo atop Paul Stuart Italian Khakis, with Paul Stuart argyle socks and Sperry saddle oxfords.


----------



## jml90

I'm digging the pockets the scarf I'm unsure about.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' polo
RL tan khkais
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## jml90

I went GTH tonight 
Light blue Old Navy polo
Marine LE Chinos
White topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Borrelli shirt
NM tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals


----------



## Patrick06790

*From the Potzrebie Collection*

Went anti-trad the other night. A lady at the rehab asked me what my other job was. "World Domination," I replied.

Thrifted Corneliani suit, Hober tie, BB specs, lotsa laffs.


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
H&K shirt
Alexander Julian tie
vintage linen square
Trafalgar braces
Boss socks
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy punch caps










Art Fawcett Tropic-Aire fedora in natural beaver


----------



## jml90

Alexander Julian?


----------



## AlanC

jml90 said:


> Alexander Julian?


His couture line, _not_ 'Colours'.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Alan - I like the hat very much.

Patrick - nice specs!


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Nice outfit


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC,
I like your fedora. Nice attire looking good from head to toe


----------



## Holdfast

Yesterday, visiting my father for the weekend and supplying copious quantities of good wine for an end-of-summer BBQ he was hosting. The rain held off, a good time was had by all and the wine (a nice array of Malbec, Rioja Crianza, Albarino and Chardonnay, with a decent Sauternes for after) went down with a decided glug.

https://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep22001mf9.jpghttps://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep22002si0.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Anthony Jordan said:


> Alan - I like the hat very much.





mcarthur said:


> AlanC,
> I like your fedora. Nice attire looking good from head to toe


Thanks to both of you kind gentlemen.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino- Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' polo
RL tan khakis 
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> His couture line, _not_ 'Colours'.


Those are good?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Isaia pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps


----------



## Holdfast

First time of the season for this 3pc -

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep24001pf2.jpghttps://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep24004va5.jpghttps://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep24005gh1.jpghttps://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep24006yg5.jpg


----------



## english_gent

holdfast , sweetie !!

from the pics i can't tell if you have the jacket unbuttoned.

if you wear a 3 piece , unbutton the jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
Your attire looks good. You should comsider a pocket watch and chain


----------



## Holdfast

english_gent said:


> holdfast , sweetie !!


Yes, dahling? 



> from the pics i can't tell if you have the jacket unbuttoned.
> 
> if you wear a 3 piece , unbutton the jacket.


Good advice, will remember for next time. I'm out of practice with the 3pc, clearly!



mcarthur said:


> HF,
> Your attire looks good. You should comsider a pocket watch and chain


I know, a pocket watch is definitely on my wish-list.


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- necktie
H- ps


----------



## Clovis

*New Bota Shoes from Paul Stuart*

Are they the greatest shoes in the world? Nope
Are they lots of fun? You Betcha!


----------



## Holdfast

^ They look cool.

I always have a little trouble with shoes/boots that end just above the ankle - they really dig into me for some reason. Does anyone else have that problem or is my flesh just too weak? 

A tad haphazard today -

https://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep25001ep9.jpghttps://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep25002tk2.jpg


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast - the throatlatch on the jacket is an interesting touch - was the jacket bespoke?


----------



## upr_crust

*Better late than never . . .*

Despite the weather being unfavourably warm for suit-wearing today, due to a rather grand dinner this evening, I am suited up for the day.

Black S/B two-button bead stripe suit (JAB)

Blue pick on pick spread-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Celadon green silk jacquard tie (BB)

Sterling and aventurine cufflinks (Tyrwhitt)

Plain black Polo belt

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein)

Crockett & Jones black cap-toe monk straps (Barney's, via a warehouse sale several years ago)

Enough style to pay high prices for small portions, I hope . . .


----------



## nicksull

Navy etro high twist wool suit (2sb) with crisp 2" windowpane in white. Blue Robert Talbot cotton double cuff shirt (light blue white navy stripes), brown santoni oxfords, navy pantherella socks, montblanc timewalker auto chrono w alligator strap.


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> Holdfast - the throatlatch on the jacket is an interesting touch - was the jacket bespoke?


I would have thought the (sadly rather imperfect) fit would be a giveaway that it isn't, but thank you anyway. The fit on the shoulders and chest is OK but the sleeves are a touch too long and the waist really needs some suppression. I'll get it sorted at some point. 

The jacket is a year or two old, from M&S' Autograph Collection (I think that's the Timothy Everest designed one, but I'm not sure).



nicksull said:


> Navy etro high twist wool suit (2sb) with crisp 2" windowpane in white. Blue Robert Talbot cotton double cuff shirt (light blue white navy stripes), brown santoni oxfords, navy pantherella socks, montblanc timewalker auto chrono w alligator strap.


Feeling blue? 

Seriously, sounds nice. I'd love to see the suit - and hear your thoughts on etro suits in general. I've never examined them too closely, but they seem to have some nice colours every season.


----------



## nicksull

Sorry the images are so huge. First ones a bit blown out too.










Took the pics on a bustform because im not feeling particularly photogenic today.....










The second one is in the Esquire Fashion Closet


----------



## nicksull

*Etro.....*

I find the shape is excellent for someone like me who is not particularly large but defnitely not on the skinny side, the shoulder is natural, the slope good (in an English way), the waist pleasingly suppressed and the fabrics for the most part interesting. The make is of a satisfactory level (particularly when semi- or unlined). If you only look at the Style.com pics you get the impression of an explosion in a fancy dress factory. But its really very wearable stuff. 
Its certainly not Kiton or Brioni. But i dont think it wants to be....its fun.
I get compliments on the subway for this suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Barbera pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
DE loafers


----------



## Holdfast

nicksull said:


> If you only look at the Style.com pics you get the impression of an explosion in a fancy dress factory.


I'm glad you said it, not me! 



> But its really very wearable stuff.


I'll take a closer look next time I see it on the racks.

Definitely a bit chilly today, but the bright sunshine called for winter whites! :icon_smile_big:

https://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep26001bu3.jpghttps://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep26003aj0.jpg


----------



## Vita Su Misura

*New to the forum...I like this thread!*










Shirt - Brioni
Tie - Nicky
PS - Zegna
Shoes - Gravati
Trousers - Brioni
Sport Coat - Kiton

Weather is changing in my neck of the woods...fall is nearly here.

-M


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum. Thank you for posting. Your attire looks nice.


----------



## zegnamtl

Vita Su Misura said:


> Shirt - Brioni
> Tie - Nicky
> PS - Zegna
> Shoes - Gravati
> Trousers - Brioni
> Sport Coat - Kiton
> 
> Weather is changing in my neck of the woods...fall is nearly here.
> 
> -M


The manner in which the shirt, jacket and tie are laid out, with the knot done the way it is, leads me to believe you work in the garment biz.

Are you in retail?

Welcome to AAAC, nice jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
T&A shirt
H- bow tie
H- ps


----------



## Holdfast

Vita Su Misura said:


> Sport Coat - Kiton


Cool jacket.


----------



## Vita Su Misura

zegnamtl said:


> The manner in which the shirt, jacket and tie are laid out, with the knot done the way it is, leads me to believe you work in the garment biz.
> 
> Are you in retail?
> 
> Welcome to AAAC, nice jacket.


I am indeed. Glorious retail.

-M


----------



## zegnamtl

Vita Su Misura said:


> I am indeed. Glorious retail.
> 
> -M


Well, if you are wearing Kiton.....it is indeed glorious retail !! 
(I can't help myself! That will draw a few friendly hisses,)


----------



## jml90

Awesome, pocket square tie, everything. :aportnoy:


----------



## zegnamtl

Your timing is impeccable!
So is the look! 
Very well done sir!


----------



## kitonbrioni

IB shirt
Borrelli pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

matt - one of your best yet, without doubt. I love the tie, the suit and the shirt. The pocket square, I'm slightly on the fence about, but overall, killer combo. The tie especially is different enough to draw the eye in. Excellent!

Today, I'm wearing a cutaway (though not an extreme one) collar with a bowtie. I rather prefer this to a regular spread, I think.

https://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep27001uy6.jpghttps://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep27002nb5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
Nice bow tie. Did you get a felt fedora?


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> HF,
> Nice bow tie. Did you get a felt fedora?


Actually yes! Brown felt fedora. Nothing special, just from Marks & Spencers... but it goes rather well with a lot of autumn outfits.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> Actually yes! Brown felt fedora. Nothing special, just from Marks & Spencers... but it goes rather well with a lot of autumn outfits.


Good; we'll draw you-in yet.


----------



## Vita Su Misura

It's a lazy day...so no efforts on major envelop-pushing ensembles today.

Shirt & Tie: Kiton
Jacket: Kiton
PS: Zegna
Trousers: Loro Piana
Shoes: Stefano Bi

-M


----------



## Holdfast

^ You have a relaxed, comfortable but very professional and composed style it seems.

I have one question regarding the lengths of the coat and the trousers - it seems like the jacket is relatively long, but the trousers hemmed relatively short. Is this a bit of an optical illusion crated by the angle of the photo/pose or a deliberate choice?


----------



## Vita Su Misura

Holdfast said:


> ^ You have a relaxed, comfortable but very professional and composed style it seems.
> 
> I have one question regarding the lengths of the coat and the trousers - it seems like the jacket is relatively long, but the trousers hemmed relatively short. Is this a bit of an optical illusion crated by the angle of the photo/pose or a deliberate choice?


It is a bit of an illusion due to the camera angle, although I tend to have my trousers hemmed on the shorter side, (especially given the narrower calf and ankle of Piana pants.)


----------



## Holdfast

Thank you for the reply. I must admit I tend not to look at Loro Piana for autumn/winter (outside of their wonderful overcoats, of course). Almost everything I own from them is summer-wear, which I feel they absolutely excel in. I may pop in this weekend and see their autumn range. The trousers look good.


----------



## trimaldo

Vita Su Misura said:


> It's a lazy day...so no efforts on major envelop-pushing ensembles today.
> 
> Shirt & Tie: Kiton
> Jacket: Kiton
> PS: Zegna
> Trousers: Loro Piana
> Shoes: Stefano Bi
> 
> -M


VSM, the shoulders on that jacket are too narrow. There should not be so much bunching through the upper arm. I would also suggest darker shoes.


----------



## Vita Su Misura

trimaldo said:


> VSM, the shoulders on that jacket are too narrow. There should not be so much bunching through the upper arm. I would also suggest darker shoes.


I actually prefer narrow shoulders, almost to the point that they look too narrow. Just a preference...


----------



## trimaldo

Vita Su Misura said:


> I actually prefer narrow shoulders, almost to the point that they look too narrow. Just a preference...


Understood. Can I ask why you have this preference and where you picked it up from?


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
Thank you! I am pleased that you have acquired fedora.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
RLP chinos
TB belt
Armani socks
CH balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> HF,
> Thank you! I am pleased that you have acquired fedora.


Thank you, I needed it in the rain today!

https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep28001tu3.jpghttps://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep28002vy1.jpg

And a rare full-shot of me, to show the rain-sodden hat & trenchcoat (and slightly sour expression!) after I got back home.

https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep28016mj1.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Thank you for posting pictures. You are looking good. For the rain you will now need to get tingley overshoes


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna chinos
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Holdfast

What fabric is that AldenPyle? Some silk/linen blend? Looks very interesting!

Casually dressed to do a little shopping -

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29001lb5.jpghttps://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep29020ka1.jpg


----------



## AldenPyle

Some great looks here. I will have to read more often.

Holdfast: Label says E. Thomas Silk-Wool (50-50)


----------



## mcarthur

Remodel Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
T & A tie
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals
sterling silver & enamel cufflinks


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Your dress attire looks good. You should consider a pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Walking in the park and around some college gardens -

https://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep30002oz5.jpghttps://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sep30001xq3.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. GF suit coat
Brooks Bros. buff linen waistcoat
Brooks Bros. shirt
Harold Powell tie
Trafalgar braces
vintage linen pocket square
Corbin houndstooth trousers
BR socks
AE Park Avenues

vintage 10k white gold links


----------



## Soph

Cheers, costume party!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino made in Italy Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
Bills Khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel motorcycle jacket
LP shirt
RLPL pant
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- pocket square


----------



## Geoff Gander

White tunic shirt with stiff collar very similar to what this gentleman is wearing:










Vintage gold plated cufflinks
Black suit (2 piece, 3-button)
Red silk Armani tie with Oriental dragons in gold
Black Loake Oxford balmoral dress shoes


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather has returned to a temperate state . . .*

. . . and I return to suits.

Today's ensemble:

Grey pinstripe D/B Polo suit (6 x 2)

Blue and white block stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - its first wearing)

Silver-gilt cufflinks - BB's Golden Fleece

Red silk jacquard tie, pattern of interlaced horse bits in royal blue (Paolo Gucci)

Silk foulard pocket handerchief (predominantly navy, with accent colours of red and gold)

Polo moc-croc belt

Charcoal graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

BB black tassel loafers

Asprey Purple Water


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Binge drinking session in cologne yesterday with our beloved member Albert.

It started all pretty slowly with 3 bottles of sparkling wine, then the two of us took a nice glass of scotch. Fourtimes.


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Then we went to Brauhaus Früh, got some delicios beer and got really drunk, after this my memory stops, but I believe we went through the streets singing old German tunes quite loud


----------



## DOn_Gotti

first link of second post doesn't work


----------



## Albert

You have forgot to post the best picture of 'em all, Donnie!


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Which one?

"The day after"??


----------



## DOn_Gotti

The day after


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Think I got it wrong with picture posting


----------



## Holdfast

^ It seems you both had a fun time! 

Wasn't sure about black suede shoes with today's outfit, but I rather like the contrast -

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct01002oo7.jpghttps://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct01003kr3.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking attire


----------



## english_gent

no pics cuz i can't find my two pin euro adapter to charge up my camera battery ;

two button chester barrie , midnight blue with beige pinstripes ,
white herringbone boateng shirt (french cuffs)
black n beige gucci tie
sterling silver cufflinks
white pocket square (tv fold)
grenson brogues
dents cashmere lined leather gloves
brigg malacca (thanks AQG :icon_smile_big: )


----------



## Soph

Weather: Rainy 
Event: Business
Oliver Peoples Nitro Sunglasses gunmetal frame and grey lens
L. Borrelli Navy 3 Button Raincoat with ticket pocket/dark brown antiqued buttons
Borrelli midnight Navy 3 button rear vent mid weight
Barba Pink/White Stripe Twill Dress Shirt
(Suit and Shirt tailored by Despos)
Ceasare Attolini Light Blue Patterned 7 fold - 4 in hand x2
Sutor brown Belt
Panthrella Navy OTC socks
CnJ Drummond Wingtips in antique Brown Shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry suede jacket
Borrelli shirt
Barbera pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF neck tie
H- ps


----------



## upr_crust

*Another day of temperate weather, another day . . .*

. . . to horrify the purists.

My attire today will most likely horrify the purists - I'm wearing a black suit before evening, and, I am told, my face is too wide for shirts with cutaway collars. Oh, well, the public must have its scandals . . . .

Solid black D/B suit (6 x 2, Polo)

Blue track-striped shirt, edged in red against white, cutaway collar, double cuffs (a new indulgence from Lewin)

Solid navy silk satin tie (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black moc-croc belt (Polo)

Black patterned OTC socks

Black Church's semi-brogues

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## Holdfast

Messing around with more autumn stuff today -

https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct02001ey7.jpghttps://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct02002yk9.jpg


----------



## Soph

Weather: 70 or so cloudy Event: Business Attire
Ceasare Attolini Dark Brown with Light Blue Pinstripe Suit rear vent
Barba Light blue striped DS
(Both Tailored by Despos)
Ceasare Attolini brown/blue stripe 7 fold Tie
Sutor Brown Belt
Pantherella OTC Navy Socks
Sutor for Borrelli Dark Brown Leather Wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking outfit


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci suede jacket
Zegna shirt
Agnona pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*Nice outfit, Sophisticated - very elegantly understated . . .*

. . . oh, that I should take your visual advice.

Not seeing Sophisticated's ensemble from yesterday until this morning, I could not have taken his visual advice and tone my own look down a notch. Oh, well, here's my contribution for the morning . . .

Grey two-button rope-stripe suit (JAB)

Pink end-on-end shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (BB, MTM)

Natte weave tie, predominant colour dark blue, with accents of dark green and yellow (Turnbull & Asser, before the dollar totally tanked )

Royal blue silk jacquard braces (New & Lingwood)

Oval enamel cufflinks, navy edged with pink, grid of tiny gold dots (T & A)

Charcoal grey ribbed OTC socks

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (hand-me-down vintage Alan McAfees)

Trumper's Skye


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford, burgundy shell


----------



## JibranK

Before you all criticize - I'd like to point out that I'm currently a student at a public high school.

High-waisted dark grey flannels, with Thurston (navy with green dots) braces
White, point-collar shirt (before you suspect me of one of my generation's greatest follies, let me say that it was tucked in!) with concealed button placket and double cuffs (fastened with royal blue/navy silk knots).
Charcoal Argyle lambswool sweater
Barbour waxed cotton Newhampshire jacket
Black Converse All-Stars


----------



## Acct2000

Very, very sharp, Sophistication!!


----------



## Soph

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very, very sharp, Sophistication!!


You can blame Despos and some guns n roses fran from San Francisco for my inspiration.


----------



## Acct2000

The tie and the suit seem like they were made for each other. It's done neatly with the shirt and other accessories, too. I really like your outfit. (I like most of them, actually. Even with the nice Despos suits, you still have to pull the outfit together, tie the tie nicely, etc.)


----------



## Soph

forsbergacct2000 said:


> The tie and the suit seem like they were made for each other. It's done neatly with the shirt and other accessories, too. I really like your outfit. (I like most of them, actually. Even with the nice Despos suits, you still have to pull the outfit together, tie the tie nicely, etc.)


Thanks, here's today's effort.
I've got to run to dinner, but here's a quick pick of today, some great efforts by all and some have really upped their game. Please excuse the poor sock fit (haha)


----------



## iammatt

Feels not very me, but I kind of like it anyway...


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Definitely not your usual image matt - I think it's the suit fabric. I'm not sure if we've seen you in this thread in navy (esp. navy stripes) before. But it would be dull indeed if we could never try out different looks. I like it, anyway, and it shows that the suit's cut can work with a more formal (or rather, dressy) fabric/pattern - there's a certain "tension" between the cut and the fabric but that does draw the eye in.

And not to restart an old, rather pointless argument, but while your shirts may not always pattern-match at the shoulder, it's interesting to note that your suit collar and lapel stripes are near-contiguous.  

I didn't think that was possible consistently.


----------



## Acct2000

Perhaps different, Matt, but it still looks sharp (like all your pictures do)


----------



## k.diddy

Iammatt, does the fabric have some cashmere in it?


----------



## Cantabrigian

Sophistication said:


> You can blame Despos and some guns n roses fran from San Francisco for my inspiration.


Will likes Guns N Roses?


----------



## iammatt

k.diddy said:


> Iammatt, does the fabric have some cashmere in it?


No, I believe it is a super 100. The full body pic caught a lot of flash and light, the closeup is a better image of the cloth.



Cantabrigian said:


> Will likes Guns N Roses?


Dude, you ain't never been welcomed to the jungle 'til you met Will.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL Shirt
SF- neck tie
H-ps


----------



## Soph

]








Borrelli 3 Button Navy Pinstripe Suit rear vent
Barba Napoli Blue/White Bold Stripe DS 
(Both personally tailored by Despos)
Ricci Steel Blue Silk Tie
Pantherella Navy Striped Socks
Sutor Mantellassi Dark Brown Monk Strap Ankle boots with medallion


----------



## Patrick06790

*Ixnay On the Ad-Tray Day*

It's hot and humid again. I forgot I had this BB suit - I think this fabric is called fresco. If not it should be, as it's cool.

But hardly Trad, with the darts, the regular 3-button front, the side vents, and the pleats. Throw in the CT shirt and there ya go.

Tie, watch strap and AEs are still in the usual camp, though. Pocket square by the Hobers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani BL sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Zegna chinos
NM belt
Zegna socks
Belvedere penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Very nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Holdfast

Patrick06790 said:


>


This photo rocks.


----------



## Soph

Borrelli 3B Grey/Blue stripe Herringbone side vent Suit
Barba Gold Label Pink/White melange FC DSwith Anna M. Navy Button Cufflinks
(Both professionally tailored by Despos)
Ceasare Attolini Blue Patterned 7 fold Tie
Sutor M. Brown Belt
Panthrella Navy OTC striped socks
Vass U last Suede Chukkas


----------



## Tonyp

Nice combination Sophistication. Can't tell if the tie matches as well. I would go with a darker blue repp tie. But maybe it was just the camera angle or the light that throws off the color. You have a very keen eye for color. I like you outfits.

Today I am wearing an Oxford brown and pink gingham plaid sportcoat tailored by wilkes, Pink and blue check Borrelli shirt barrel cuff, dark charcoal grey FF incotex slacks, Bontoni Wholecut monk strap in a musem brown/tan calf. Barrett belt that matches the shoe color and grey pantharella OTC socks. pink patterned square, no tie as it is Friday.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valstar windbreaker
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct06001kk0.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct06003ru2.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## Acct2000

Very sharp, Patrick and Sophistication!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni silk tie
Kiton shirt
Zegna belt
JB socks
Barneys monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
Bills khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS Burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

Harrison James by Isaia suit
Turnbull & Asser shirt
Dunhill tie
RL Polo pocket square
RL Polo belt
Pantherella socks
Grenson Masterpiece Oundles



Tropic-Aire fedora by Art Fawcett


----------



## 18677

*.*

I knew that was one of Art's creations even before I read the caption. I have one of his in the name color felt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

D&G blazer
Brioni shirt
Ammonite cufflinks
Armani pant
TB belt
Armani socks
BB bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

kitonbrioni said:


> Ammonite cufflinks


I like these. I'd like them even more without the metal frame (ie if they were just ammonite shaped into a miniature spiral shell shape). But still very cool.

https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct08001gq9.jpghttps://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct08002uw0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## upr_crust

*A very short natural history lesson . . .*

In the game "Animal, vegetable, mineral", kitonbrioni's ammonite cufflinks qualify in two categories - animal and mineral. Ammonites were pre-historic mollusks, and the cufflinks are the fossilized remains of sea creatures which finally went extinct some 65 million years ago.

Who needs carving when you can just fossilize? :icon_smile_big:



Holdfast said:


> I like these. I'd like them even more without the metal frame (ie if they were just ammonite shaped into a miniature spiral shell shape). But still very cool.
> 
> https://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct08001gq9.jpghttps://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct08002uw0.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Kiton shirt
PD&C jeans
BJ belt
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Who needs carving when you can just fossilize? :icon_smile_big:


It is a little quicker though. Well, maybe not compared to waiting for a bespoke suit.... 

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct09001bp9.jpghttps://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct09002gv7.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z shirt
H- necktie
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Theory pant
KS belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Stop88

*Sportswear*

I've just went back from fitness:
Reebok trainers
Nike trousers
and again Rbk T-shirt


----------



## macht80

Zara shirt
Kiton cotton slacks
A&S shoes
Coach belt


----------



## Holdfast

https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct10001mo1.jpghttps://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct10002lg0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Again binge drinking session, also called business lunch!


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Just don't know how to post these damn pictures


----------



## jml90

Take out the lowercase imgs.


----------



## Holdfast

DOn_Gotti said:


> Just don't know how to post these damn pictures


You're using the wrong imageshack link.

Either copy/paste the code for the thumbnails or if you want to insert the full-size image use the code for "Direct Link to Image" not the one for "Share this Image with Friends". That's probably not verbatim, but you get the idea.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora remodel by GT


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
SF necktie
H- ps


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather has cooled, and I am suited again . . .*

Without further ado . . .

Black 2-button bead stripe SB suit (JAB)

Lavender multi-striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (Pink)

Purple tie with woven lavender spots (Pink)

Sterling cufflinks, mounted with round disk of mother-of-pearl, surmounted by a small cabochon of iolite in a silver-gilt bezel (Tyrwhitt)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three point in jacket breast pocket.

Black moc-croc belt (Polo)

Black patterned OTC socks

Black cap-toe Santoni double-monk strap shoes

Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet


----------



## Santito

*Today...*

as my first post, here is my attire for the day:

navy/tan Cole Hann loafers
navy socks w/ subtle grey birdseye
grey gabardine slacks
brown leather belt
blue check OCBD from Polo
navy bespoke blazer from Ralph Lauren
red ground equestrian tie by Polo
puffed hanky w/ a maroon ground & navy/green paisleys


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your continuing posts


----------



## Orgetorix

Loving the fact that autumnal weather is finally here.

Gray vintage Lee fedora
Polo RL DB gray-brown flannel suit
Stafford shirt
BB tie
White linen square
Brooks Peal (Sargent) snuff suede semi-brogues (how's that for alliteration?)


----------



## mcarthur

^
Very nice from head to toe. Post picture of fedora. Belt or braces?


----------



## Orgetorix

Braces. No-name thrifted blue-and-red striped ones.

Here's the hat:









Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for sharing. Consider a feather for your fedora


----------



## Orgetorix

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Thank you for sharing. Consider a feather for your fedora


I have considered it. While yours look nice, I prefer mine plain.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct11hr9.jpghttps://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct11001jp5.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Kiton shirt
CF belt
Zegna chinos
Armani socks
CH loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*After yesterday's weather took its toll on my attire . . .*

. . . I attempt civilised dressing to end the week.

Yesterday's ensemble was a soggy mess by the time that I got home last night, due to a combination of October monsoon in the Big Apple, and a police investigation at the W. 72nd St. IRT West Side station, causing the diversion of local trains onto the express track, and much traffic congestion on the re-routed trains.

Let us hope that the sun will shine today.

In any event, today's attempt at looking good:

Black D/B Polo suit

Blue and white large-scale graph-patterned shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid fuschia silk repp weave tie (Burberry)

Royal blue and gold silk jacquard braces, patterned with crescent moons and stars (New & Lingwood)

Gold and lapis cufflinks

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black ribbed OTC socks

Black wing-tip oxfords (New & Lingwood)

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enough style to another anniversary of my impending decrepitude, no?


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## Albert

Tweed, Moleskin etc.

Some pictures:







Unfortunately, I forgot the Union Jack in the hotel before climbing on the mountain. Anyway, complete pictorial to follow.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino-Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Bills' khakis
RL polo
S&B neesdlepoint belt-bow ties
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Fossil cufflinks
Trafalgar belt
DS tie
PS socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Fantastic pictures, Albert.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great tie, McArthur . . .*

. . . I always like SF in good colours.

Today's ensemble:

Lightweight mid-grey flannel suit, ocher track stripes (BB Golden Fleece)

Mini-tattersall shirt, dark blue on white, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Silk pocket square - patterned in red, ocher, and dark blue

Cordovan coloured belt (Polo)

Grey patterned OTC socks

Red-brown Italian-made moc-toe bluchers (J&M)

Trumper's Wellington

Enough attire to face the world and the weather for today, I hope.


----------



## Holdfast

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct16001rx0.jpghttps://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct16002wn4.jpg

And a dark brown fedora.


----------



## mcarthur

upr crust,
Thank you. Your attire always sounds very nice. Please post picture


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Who is the maker of your brown fedora?


----------



## Holdfast

^ Marks & Spencer's!

One day I'll get one from a decent maker, but for now, it will suffice.


----------



## Rossini

z mtm jacket
church's
pantherella sea islands
h&k sea island stripe
canali trousers
fullum & holt belt


----------



## suit yourself

mcarthur said:


> Bills' khakis
> RL polo
> S&B neesdlepoint belt-bow ties
> BB LHS burgundy shell


I love that belt. Where did you find it?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Kiton cotton shirt
RLPG cotton pant
Tiffany belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*There will be pictures of today's ensemble, but on time delay . . .*

. . .Luddite that I am, I've not yet "pulled the trigger" on a digital camera, and with film, there's always a time delay.

Thanks for the compliment, mcarthur.

I hope that you all will not have to use your imaginations with today's ensemble for more than a few days.

Brown check, 3-button S/B suit, side vents (BB)

Blue glen plaid shirt w/ blue windowpane overplaid, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt, super-180's fabric)

Solid textured-weave crimson silk tie (BB)

Oval enamelled cufflinks - crimson, edged in navy and gold(BB)

Silk foulard pocket square, navy, with red and deep yellow as accent colours

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo)

Brown patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured loafers (J&M)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil



mcarthur said:


> upr crust,
> Thank you. Your attire always sounds very nice. Please post picture


----------



## Acct2000

It sure reads like a nice outfit!!


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## Holdfast

Last chance to wear a suit for a week or so (about to start a set of night shifts from tomorrow), and I sloped off work in the afternoon to have a wander round Blenheim Palace.

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct17001pf1.jpghttps://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct17002xc0.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*Condolences on having to work nights, but . . .*

. . . I am quite sure you were the most elegantly subdued "tourist" at Blenheim today - your attire, I am sure, went well with the grand Baroque surroundings (the dark blues of your attire would look excellent contrasted against the paleness of the Long Library).

I hope that you enjoyed your session of "hooky", and look forward to your return to regular hours - this forum with be less interesting without your daily (or near-daily) posts.



Holdfast said:


> Last chance to wear a suit for a week or so (about to start a set of night shifts from tomorrow), and I sloped off work in the afternoon to have a wander round Blenheim Palace.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

hmmmmm...went out for pizza, then to a very low key awards presentation for an art project that I did, then finally to the grocery store...I searched my house from top to bottom, but couldnt find my favorite silk topper, so I had to settle for...

(sorry about the grainy cell phone pics)









Shirt by Brioni (and yes that is a really big monogram on the sleve...I like to do that on some of my "clubbin" shirts)
Tie By Canali
Sweater Vest by Polo
Jeans by Mecca Denim
Bling by Movado and Whitehall jewelers (sp?)
Scent by Canali...
Shoes??? Why I'm glad you asked...








Nike Air Max 90 Premes in all leather, with no show socks by Nike...


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . I am quite sure you were the most elegantly subdued "tourist" at Blenheim today - your attire, I am sure, went well with the grand Baroque surroundings (the dark blues of your attire would look excellent contrasted against the paleness of the Long Library).


Well, technically I was there for an investment seminar but frankly I didn't learn much I didn't already know, so quickly disappeared off to have the free scones & tea and then walk around the grounds. :icon_smile_big:

Not my first visit to the place, but it did look particularly beautiful in the late afternoon autumn light.



> I hope that you enjoyed your session of "hooky", and look forward to your return to regular hours - this forum with be less interesting without your daily (or near-daily) posts.


Thank you... it's always nice to put some proper clothes back on after a set of nights.



The Gabba Goul said:


> Sweater Vest by Polo


Hey, that's the same one I wore yesterday in this post. Interesting to see it worn two different ways over just a couple of days.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Holdfast said:


> Hey, that's the same one I wore yesterday in this post. Interesting to see it worn two different ways over just a couple of days.


Ha Ha...Very cool...it's neat to see how different people can put their own spin on the exact same thing...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
MD belt
Armani socks
NM monkstraps


----------



## Khnelben

*Suit today*

Paul Smith 2 button, ticket pocket slanting pockets suit
Pink Crombie extreme cutaway
Blue and Navy tie, Hermes style, with small horsebits
Lewin links-knots - navy and blue
Austin Reed medallion captoes

[came to work in navy cord trousers, RL thick cricket sweater and brown Dexter shoes]

Andrey


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H- necktie
H- ps


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Bob Loblaw

I really like that look, Doc, especially the trousers and shoes - care to tell us about it?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## SilkCity

A&S suit, Budd shirt, Ede & R tie, Cleverley cap toes; Longmire links--going to
a restaurant later in NYC owned by a Londoner!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
VV-ps
Alden straight tip boot in cigar shell


----------



## DocHolliday

As close as I get to the black suit:


----------



## Holdfast

^ Brilliant. Just brilliant.

What jacket is that?


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> ^ Brilliant. Just brilliant.
> 
> What jacket is that?


Thanks, H. Such a comment coming from you is quite the compliment. It's a vintage herringbone sack I had waisted and velvet-collarized. I don't know who made it, but it's really a testament to the quality of U.S. tailoring in the years gone by. Fully canvassed, hand set sleeves, just nice work overall.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, H. Such a comment coming from you is quite the compliment.


Well I don't know about that, but thanks anyway! 

The only slight change I might make on closer look would be to choose either a slightly lighter or slightly darker tie. But apart from that, my first gut reaction holds, and I love the look. It's amazing how much the whangee adds too.



> It's a vintage herringbone sack I had waisted and velvet-collarized. I don't know who made it, but it's really a testament to the quality of U.S. tailoring in the years gone by. Fully canvassed, hand set sleeves, just nice work overall.


Wow, even better.


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> The only slight change I might make on closer look would be to choose either a slightly lighter or slightly darker tie. But apart from that, my first gut reaction holds, and I love the look. It's amazing how much the whangee adds too.


The tie looks washed out in the pic, but it's really a black knit. Can't go much darker.  I liked the texture contrast with the velvet collar.

The outfit has more than a tip of the hat to John Steed, so the whangee seemed appropriate.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> The tie looks washed out in the pic, but it's really a black knit. Can't go much darker.  I liked the texture contrast with the velvet collar.


Ah, it looks like a dark navy knit on my monitor. Either a black or light grey knit is exactly what I would have worn with that outfit.



> The outfit has more than a tip of the hat to John Steed, so the whangee seemed appropriate.


I did get a strong Steed vibe... but where is Mrs Peel? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

DH-
Consider adding a pocket square


----------



## DocHolliday

mcarthur said:


> DH-
> Consider adding a pocket square


Thanks for the suggestion, mcarthur. I had a similar thought -- seemed like a white pocket square in a TV fold would be the perfect finishing touch. But when I tried it, the square added a horizontal element that I thought competed with the vertical lines of the narrow lapels and skinny tie. Maybe next time I should try a different fold?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brion shirt
Oxxford pant
Bernini belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati chelsea boot


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, mcarthur. I had a similar thought -- seemed like a white pocket square in a TV fold would be the perfect finishing touch. But when I tried it, the square added a horizontal element that I thought competed with the vertical lines of the narrow lapels and skinny tie. Maybe next time I should try a different fold?


I wondered about a square, but I believe you've chosen right to abstain for that particular combination. Possibly a point fold might work... but I think that might look too precise, tipping the look over into a bit too nerdy. A puff fold would definitely be wrong in my opinion.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
How about a four point point square


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Lido brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt (bow ties)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
Brioni tie
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Biella socks
JL bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino-Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt-sailboats
BB tassel burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Talbott shirt
Ben Silver tie
Holliday & Brown 'Special Re-edition' pocket square
Liberty braces
Pantherella socks
Wright/Sanders doubl-monks
Vintage Silhouettes fedora


----------



## Holdfast

Nice, Alan. The square is a bit eccentric, but because everything else is fairly simple, I think it works.


----------



## Rossini

Athletic clothing, for competition purposes. HH and balin on court, what a combination!


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> Nice, Alan. The square is a bit eccentric, but because everything else is fairly simple, I think it works.


Hey, I've got to wear it with something! :biggrin2:

Better with an odd jacket, you think?


----------



## Holdfast

Possibly. But I also like it the way you wore it today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott warm-up jacket
JV sweater
KL jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## upr_crust

*After a weekend of minor annoyances, some style . . .*

My weekend, an otherwise pleasant respite from the work week, was marked with two minor annoyances (well, three, actually, extending to this morning).

The first was an interruption in home Internet access, which continued for nearly a day, and was cured, almost my accident, by a re-booting of the TV cable box, which restored the cable Internet access (not that the cable company suggested it, mind you).

The other two annoyances were mice. The apartment above mine is being extensively re-configured, which always causes the mouse population of the building to flee the noise. My apartment has a number of glue traps in obscure places, and both Saturday evening and this morning they did their job. (Mouse removal is the job of my building's porters - a task I do not envy them, and for which I am grateful that they do it).

But, what does that have to do with style?

Today's attire - a respite from daily annoyances, perhaps.

Grey pinstripe 6-button D/B suit (Polo)

White tab collar shirt, double cuffs

Red-purple silk repp stripe tie, stripes in light blue edged in white (BB)

Antiqued sterling and partially enamelled cufflinks, style of Charles Rennie Mackintosh (Metropolitan Museum - created in conjunction with a Mackintosh retrospective)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars in gold (New & Lingwood)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points in jacket breast pocket

Black OTC patterned socks

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood)

Givenchy Gentleman (an attempt to use up aging colognes still lingering in the medicine cabinet)


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Acct2000

Your outfit reads wonderfully, Upr crust!!

Alan, I like that square with that outfit.


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Today to work an a couple of drinks afterwards:

Brown 3-button S/B herringbone jacket, Burberry's

White Shirt with French cuffs, John Crocket

Cheap, but good looking brown-blue-white striped tie, Abrams

Tan Cavalry Twill trousers, Charles Tyrwhitt

Light blue pocket square, don't remember the maker

Tan over the calf socks, Gallo

Brown suede wingtips, Raphael Cologne

Brown belt with brass buckle, SOR

gold and blue cufflinks, cheap Seiko watch and pinky signet ring


pictures may follow tommorow


----------



## 16412

Like that tie.:icon_smile:

That picture has a very nice color balance. It seems to all pull together.:icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

JD leather jacket
HF sweater
Mason's pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Forsberg, though I fear that today's outfit . . . .*

. . . would barely register on the fashion Richter scale (dressed down at the office today) . . .



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Your outfit reads wonderfully, Upr crust!!
> 
> Alan, I like that square with that outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
SF- necktie
H-ps
Alden straight tip bal oxford


----------



## Soph

Temp: Cool and overcast 60f 
Event: Business Dress 
Borrelli 3 Button Charcoal Flannel Suit with ticket pocket side vent
Barba Pink/White Stripe Twill DS
(Tailored by Despos Inc.)
Borrelli Brown/pink dot/Light Blue Stripe 7 fold tie
CnJ suede belt
Panthrella Navy otc socks
Sutor M. for Borrelli Suede Wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

^
A nice looking outfit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Borrelli shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
JB socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV-ps
A- NST burgundy shell


----------



## upr_crust

*Contravening my usual habits, I dress up, though . . .*

. . . . the weather is inclement.

Today's attire, despite the periodic rains . . .

Solid black six-button D/B suit (Polo)

Solid lilac shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Silk jacquard tie - a pattern of tiny squares of colour, predominantly navy, with accents of lighter blue, yellow and dark green (T&A)

Silk jacquard braces - pattern of the New York skyline in blue and gold (Trafalgar, via J. Press)

Enamelled silver six-pence coin cufflinks

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black patterned OTC socks

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (vintage Alan McAfee)

Monsieur Balmain EDT

I hope to get a few photos taken of this attire today, then to ship the roll of film (I am a primitive person - no digital camera - yet) to the developers. Once the picture CD is produced, I will see if there are any exposures worthy of your attention.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your attire reads well


----------



## Acct2000

You are wearing some wonderful prose today, Upr crust!!

Today, I'm wearing my brown tweed jacket for the first time this fall. (Brown, Black and Light Brown are the tweed colors.) I'm wearing olive slacks, a light olive tie and a light yellow shirt bought from the clearance rack at Sears. (While I'm losing weight, I'm not too proud to snatch up a bargain!) My square is a multi-colored silkish thing from Sears (with a matching tie that I don't wear with the square.)

Mac, you and Sophistication are wearing nice stuff today.


----------



## mcarthur

forsbergacct2000 said:


> You are wearing some wonderful prose today, Upr crust!!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my brown tweed jacket for the first time this fall. (Brown, Black and Light Brown are the tweed colors.) I'm wearing olive slacks, a light olive tie and a light yellow shirt bought from the clearance rack at Sears. (While I'm losing weight, I'm not too proud to snatch up a bargain!) My square is a multi-colored silkish thing from Sears (with a matching tie that I don't wear with the square.)
> 
> Mac, you and Sophistication are wearing nice stuff today.


Thank you! More importantly you are suceeding in your goal. Keep it going


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Forsberg, and I hope that my prose . . .*

. . . will be supplanted by pictorial evidence sometime in the very near future.

Meanwhile, as someone who has fought with weight control issues my entire life, more power to you in your weight loss program.

And yes, mcarthur and Sophistication are both quite well-attired today, though this is hardly a new phenomenon - more of a near-daily pleasure to see . . .

Your attire reads well today as well, Mr. F.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> You are wearing some wonderful prose today, Upr crust!!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my brown tweed jacket for the first time this fall. (Brown, Black and Light Brown are the tweed colors.) I'm wearing olive slacks, a light olive tie and a light yellow shirt bought from the clearance rack at Sears. (While I'm losing weight, I'm not too proud to snatch up a bargain!) My square is a multi-colored silkish thing from Sears (with a matching tie that I don't wear with the square.)
> 
> Mac, you and Sophistication are wearing nice stuff today.


----------



## Acct2000

Thank you so much, Mr. U!!!!

I don't own a digital camera, and even if I did, I'm afraid my related skills necessary to post this are somewhere between the Luddite and Internet Gilligan levels. I should probably be more understanding of you, but your outfits sound like they are truly magnificent!!


----------



## AlanC

Brioni camelhair sportcoat
HSM shirt
Etro wool/silk tie
Marinella pocket square
Trafalgar braces
Canali trousers
Eddie Bauer brown herringbone socks
Grenson chukkas with crepe soles (rainy today)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lamatta suede jacket
Dunhill sweater
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## mcarthur

Lock & Company-grouse fedora-pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
T & A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
A-plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

^That's a great shirt, Mac.


----------



## Rocker

AlanC said:


> ^That's a great shirt, Mac.


Yeah it is - would like to see more of that shirt. Strikes me as a color scheme I wouldn't have opted for, but seeing it pulled together as you've done - it looks great.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Rocker-
I am color blind. My valet puts my clothes together. A very sharp eye in coordinating the outfit


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur

Shirt: LE custom French blue, white spread collar (open  ) and white French cuffs;
Slacks: charcoal gray wool;
Belt and shoes: black;
Jacket: navy blazer.

I know... gadzooks! An open collar French cuff shirt with a blazer!  

Meh, I like the look. :devil:


----------



## Holdfast

I did something a bit different today.

Possibly a bit stupid.

But what's life without adventure? 

I wore a woman's scarf! It belonged to an ex and I found it recently and decided to wear it as a tie/ascot. Thoughts? Too much?

https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct25001wu6.jpghttps://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct25003yp2.jpg

A couple of people mentioned I looked good, and I got one or two extended looks... but no negative comments. Obviously not something for work, but I was just out shopping today.


----------



## DocHolliday

Props for trying something new, Holdfast. I like how the cloth falls, but I'm not sure I'm sold on the open-necked shirt combo. Love the buttons on the coat.

Here's mine:


----------



## upr_crust

*A la recherche des ensembles perdu - le 17 Octobre*

Pictures of ensembles worn in the recent past . . .

Hope that the pix match the prose . . .

https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0012aey5.jpg

https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0056aga4.jpg


----------



## Jakeway

I actually think it looks _alright_ Holdfast. I don't know why I do&#8230; I probably shouldn't.

From the thumbnail I thought it was some sort of 7inch wide 70's tie. But then looking at the full image, seeing the looseness and stubble, it's screaming 'modern' and 'fashionable' to me. But I don't think there is a word for this sort of style, so I'll have to make on up... how is 'cravattitude' ?

DocHoliday is looking pretty good. The perfect tie for the outfit, but no cotton hanky?


----------



## upr_crust

*Encore, pour le 23 Octobre . . .*

Forgive the photo quality - mirrors and flashbulbs do not mix . . .

https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01516ase4.jpg

https://img457.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01617apw8.jpg

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01718aoo2.jpg

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01314ca3.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*Finalement, le 24 October . . .*

. . . with much better pictures.

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02021atb2.jpg

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02223amx7.jpg

Enjoy, if possible . . .


----------



## Holdfast

Great to see pics, upr_crust - it adds SO much. Looking good.



DocHolliday said:


> Props for trying something new, Holdfast. I like how the cloth falls, but I'm not sure I'm sold on the open-necked shirt combo. Love the buttons on the coat.


Thanks - they're stag horn buttons.

I'm not sure about the whole look either. But anyway, a bit of fun.



Jakeway said:


> I actually think it looks _alright_ Holdfast. I don't know why I do&#8230; I probably shouldn't.
> 
> From the thumbnail I thought it was some sort of 7inch wide 70's tie. But then looking at the full image, seeing the looseness and stubble, it's screaming 'modern' and 'fashionable' to me. But I don't think there is a word for this sort of style, so I'll have to make on up... how is 'cravattitude' ?


I like that! 

I rediscovered the scarf yesterday and had the idea to wear it while I was getting ready this morning. I deliberately didn't shave - I figured if I was going to wear a girl's scarf, I sure as hell was going to appear more masculine in every other regard! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Soph

Ceasare Attoini dark Brown overcoat herringbone with brown/black
Borrelli Navy Pinstripe 3 button Suit
Charvet Blue/White Striped FC dress shirt
(all tailored by Despos)
Panthrella Navy otc socks
Sutor dark brown boots

Ceasare Attolini light camel cashmere sportcoat
Tailor Despos
NAVY/Celestial blue Smedley turtleneck (it's not black)
Dark Brown Zegna Cord Jeans
Vass U last Suede Chukkas


----------



## Jakeway

Holdfast said:


> I rediscovered the scarf yesterday and had the idea to wear it while I was getting ready this morning. I deliberately didn't shave - I figured if I was going to wear a girl's scarf, I sure as hell was going to appear more masculine in every other regard! :icon_smile_big:


 You remain an inspiration to me.

Did you actually go out with it on? Did you receive any unkind comments? Will you be doing it again?


----------



## Holdfast

Jakeway said:


> You remain an inspiration to me.




How unwise!



> Did you actually go out with it on? Did you receive any unkind comments? Will you be doing it again?


Sure, I went out like that - went clothes shopping in it! 

I got a couple of nice comments - one from a guy, one from a girl, and a couple of smiles and conversation in shops where I wouldn't normally expect to have a friendly chat with strangers... and admittedly, a couple of long slightly quizzical stares with raised eyebrows, but overall I found it a positive experience. I didn't take the jacket off except in the car, so it's wasn't completely obvious it was a ladies' scarf most of the time.

Would I do it again? Maybe - I might refine the knot a little, or maybe tuck it in a bit. Not sure.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Gucci shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
NM socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## Concordia

Wore a sport jacket tonight in its intended use-- observing a sporting event. As it was well below 50F, we exhumed the 20oz tweed and layered over a single-ply vest. 16oz flannels. Feet kept warm by Alden Norwegians in shell cordovan, and cashmere socks. Red socks, naturally.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z- shirt
SF- Necktie
H- ps
A- long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## PJC in NoVa

olive-brown BB featherweight tweed 2btn w/ slanted pockets & ticket pocket
dark-brown goatsuede postboy vest
straight-collar eggshell poplin shirt w/ button cuffs
RL Polo 3.5" silk tie in deep red madder w/ green & gold small diamond pattern
wine, gold & olive silk pocket square I've owned since 1978
charcoal 10-oz. wool panama trousers from Pakeman, Catto & Carter
burgundy/blue/gold striped Paul Stuart elastic braces
dark-brown suede Lands' End brogues
cordovan (deep wine) wool-blend OTC socks from LE
Burberry sb olive balmacaan w/ navy wool liner
burgundy foulard silk scarf 
Brigg malacca-handled black-nylon canopy umbrella


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Borrelli shirt
Large cent cufflinks
Valentini corduroys
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Loro Piana long sleeve cashmere polo in cream
Lee Brooklyn dark-coloured jeans
Next tweed jacket
RM Williams chestnut boots

Sorry, no pic today.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RL polo
S&B needlepoint belt-sailboats
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
T&A tie
LP shirt
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Looks very nice


----------



## AlanC

Neiman Marcus 'Marcus' suit
BB shirt
Hermes tie
Holland & Holland pocket square (thanks, RSS!)
Grenson Oundles in cognac

Art Fawcett 'Faulkner'


----------



## Soph

Weather: Fair_Feels Like: 52° 
Event: Casual, weekend about city

*Moleskin Green casual jacket
Malo cashmere green scarf
BR open button green sweater
Earnest Sewn Fulton MD 3d
RM Williams French Veal dark brown boots*


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Very nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL khakis
RL polo
S&B needlepoint belt-bow ties
BB tassel burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Kiton jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## upr_crust

*In honour of the cold weather, I've done the "full Monty", only . . .*

. . . in reverse.

The weather in NYC today is sunny and finally seasonable (i.e. cool), hence the following ensemble:

Grey lightweight flannel suit, ocher track stripes, 2-button S/B (BB Golden Fleece)

Blue multi-stripe shirt, white background, with white straight collar and white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, sometime in pre-history)

Orange ottoman-weave solid silk tie (Andrew's Ties - a new acquisitions)

Chamfered rectangular enamel cufflinks - red-orange center, edged in navy (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo)

Charcoal ribbed OTC socks

Red-brown moc-toe lace-up bluchers (J&M, Italian-made)

Asprey Purple Water

For protection outside:

Grey fedora

Grey herringbone raglan-sleeve S/B overcoat, wool/cashmere blend (Lauren, a.k.a. cheap Ralph)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined with solid navy cashmere/wool blend, silk fringe (Fortnum & Mason, before their men's department became history).

Hope that the attire meets with your collective approval.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Your attire sounds good.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

upr_crust said:


> . . . in reverse.
> 
> The weather in NYC today is sunny and finally seasonable (i.e. cool), hence the following ensemble:
> 
> Grey lightweight flannel suit, ocher track stripes, 2-button S/B (BB Golden Fleece)
> 
> Blue multi-stripe shirt, white background, with white straight collar and white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, sometime in pre-history)
> 
> Orange ottoman-weave solid silk tie (Andrew's Ties - a new acquisitions)
> 
> Chamfered rectangular enamel cufflinks - red-orange center, edged in navy (BB)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo)
> 
> Charcoal ribbed OTC socks
> 
> Red-brown moc-toe lace-up bluchers (J&M, Italian-made)
> 
> Asprey Purple Water
> 
> For protection outside:
> 
> Grey fedora
> 
> Grey herringbone raglan-sleeve S/B overcoat, wool/cashmere blend (Lauren, a.k.a. cheap Ralph)
> 
> Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined with solid navy cashmere/wool blend, silk fringe (Fortnum & Mason, before their men's department became history).
> 
> Hope that the attire meets with your collective approval.


I think you and I are wearing the same BB GF suit today--is the flannel a Loro Piana Super 130s?

I'm wearing mine with:

--white 'Windsor' spread collar Paul Fredrick 140s FC shirt
--goldtone metal dbl-sided links I got off eBay
--no-name burgundy silk ps w/ ecru pindots and rolled border 
--solid burgundy Trafalgar braces w/ cordovan-colored leather tabs
--a deep-burgundy Echo tie with gray-green and tan diamond print
--burgundy OTC wool-blend socks from LE
--chestnut C&J 'Berkeley' half-brogues
--solid light burgundy Versace silk/wool scarf
--olive sb Burberry balmacaan in cotton/poly gab, and it's just cool enough today for the navy wool liner


----------



## upr_crust

*God, you ARE good - it is indeed a Loro Piana super-130's . . .*

. . . purchased (in my case) on sale after the season. I hope that you made as good a purchase as I did.

Wear it well, and I am sure that it co-ordinates with burgundy as least as well as it does with orange (most likely much better!).



PJC in NoVa said:


> I think you and I are wearing the same BB GF suit today--is the flannel a Loro Piana Super 130s?
> 
> I'm wearing mine with:
> 
> --white 'Windsor' spread collar Paul Fredrick 140s FC shirt
> --goldtone metal dbl-sided links I got off eBay
> --no-name burgundy silk ps w/ ecru pindots and rolled border
> --solid burgundy Trafalgar braces w/ cordovan-colored leather tabs
> --a deep-burgundy Echo tie with gray-green and tan diamond print
> --burgundy OTC wool-blend socks from LE
> --chestnut C&J 'Berkeley' half-brogues
> --solid light burgundy Versace silk/wool scarf
> --olive sb Burberry balmacaan in cotton/poly gab, and it's just cool enough today for the navy wool liner


----------



## Holdfast

Back in proper clothes now a week of night shifts is behind me... 

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct29001jn8.jpghttps://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct29002vp5.jpg


----------



## PJC in NoVa

upr_crust said:


> . . . purchased (in my case) on sale after the season. I hope that you made as good a purchase as I did.
> 
> Wear it well, and I am sure that it co-ordinates with burgundy as least as well as it does with orange (most likely much better!).


Thanks.

Yes, I got it a few seasons back for 25% off a markdown price of $498, so it came to about $420 after taxes and alterations fees--a very smart buy, I like to think :teacha:

I actually own some burgundy and orange (or rust) ties and enamel cufflinks that I bought to wear with this suit. It does indeed work well with orange, rust, and coppery shades, and cream or ecru shirtings, also with a pair of deep-orange and hunter-green striped Thurston braces that I picked up last year. Excellent rig for falling-leaf season, all around.


----------



## Albert

My new navy blazer in action:

https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0191lu1.jpg https://img248.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0192fu0.jpg https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0204vl1.jpg

Cheers,
A.


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Alber alte Buxe!


----------



## Albert

DOn_Gotti said:


> Alber alte Buxe!


You better check your own buxy pictures in my latest pictorial, ol' camel!


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Quite buxy, yes, but wait until tommorow, your eyeballs will fall out because of smutchy old Donnie!
I give you a hint, did you ever see Wall Street?
To bad I've got some work appointment before drinking session!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Albert

Just found this one by the way: my good lady and me (in a M65 field jacket) yesterday

https://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf2016eq7.jpg


----------



## DOn_Gotti

Very nice Albert, looking great as always, but Miss K. is even nicer! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
NM sweater
Versace jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- V-Tip blucher oxford cigar shell


----------



## Rossini

^ any chance you could post a different angle or combination or something!?


----------



## Holdfast

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct30001hu5.jpghttps://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct30002md7.jpg


----------



## Soph

Weather: 64 partly sunny Event: Business dress
Borrelli 3 Button Dark Charcoal Flannel Suit with ticket pocket
Borrelli Blue/White check FC
(tailored by Despos)
Kiton 7 fold dark navy/lavender/white stripe tie
CnJ Suede Belt
Pantherrella navy otc socks
Sutor M. for Borrelli suede wingtips
Briggs & Riley wheel cases with messanger bag attachment


----------



## DonV

-Austin Reed 3-button navy blazer
-Olive wool trousers, plain front.
-Pale yellow shirt with blue windowpane, spread collar (Hemrajani)
-Light blue BB tie with navy/white stripes.
-White linen PS
-Black AE Park Avenues (yes, a bit of disconnect here, but I know I need more casual shoes. Burgundy would have been best here, I think).


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
NM polo
Malo corduroys
Brioni belt
PS socks
Zegna loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*No pictures, but some evocative words, I hope . . .*

I am attending a benefit preview of the International Fine Print Dealers Association's annual show here in NYC, and am therefore a bit more over-dressed than normal for my office. For your potential entertainment, then . . . .

Navy chalkstripe three-piece suit - 2-button jacket, 6-button waistcoat (BB MTM)

Blue end-on-end multi-stripe shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)

Crimson silk satin tie

Octagonal silver and black enamel double-faced cufflinks (probably more apropos for a tuxedo, but I've never been orthodox in my usage of wardrobe accessories)

Vintage gold watch chain, with modern pocket watch

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black moc-croc belt (the logistics of excretion while wearing braces and a waistcoat being beyond me today).

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black Church's semi-brogues

Penhaligon's Racquets

For external insulation, a navy velour fedora

Hope that this meets with your collective approval . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^ Sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
A-plain toe boots burgundy shell


----------



## Holdfast

Had a migraine this morning, so stayed in late and didn't make much effort when I had to eventually go into work. And yet, I still took photos... I guess it's become habit. 

https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct31001ti5.jpghttps://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct31003kd9.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^ I hope you are feeling better. It is a good habit to share your pictures


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> Had a migraine this morning, so stayed in late and didn't make much effort when I had to eventually go into work. And yet, I still took photos... I guess it's become habit.
> 
> https://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct31001ti5.jpghttps://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oct31003kd9.jpg


Great overcoat. Love the plaid. What Make?


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> ^ I hope you are feeling better. It is a good habit to share your pictures


I guess so! Thank you for the well-wishes; yes, considerably better.



Tonyp said:


> Great overcoat. Love the plaid. What Make?


Paul Smith. I'm pretty sure it's the PS line, from memory.


----------



## yachtie

Tan w/ blue pencil overcheck Despos DB sportcoat
Ecru M di R spread collar shirt
Dark charcoal BB wool twill trousers
blue/burgundy Abboud tie
Alden of Carmel Cigar/black saddles
Tan & black Pantherella socks
Borsalino brown casual fedora


----------



## mcarthur

^ Sounds very nice


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Rossini

Nobody dressed up for Hallowe'en then? Shame!


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
RL shirt
SF- necktie
H- ps
BB- navy braces
BB- tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## Holdfast

A bit of winter white today, plus I haven't worn the shoes or tie in a while...

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov01001kv7.jpghttps://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov01002zf6.jpghttps://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nov01003pq2.jpg


----------



## Rossini

nice holdfast, like this one.


----------



## DocHolliday

I've very jealous of your winter white flannels, Holdfast.

My pics for today aren't the greatest. The sun wouldn't cooperate, and I lack the elementary photography skills necessary to compensate. So here's a closeup for detail:










And the usual angle, which proved unusually troublesome:


----------



## AlanC

Good grief, Doc--fantastic! :thumbs-up:


----------



## penguin vic

AlanC said:


> Good grief, Doc--fantastic! :thumbs-up:


I agree - that is sharp!


----------



## Tonyp

DocHolliday said:


> I've very jealous of your winter white flannels, Holdfast.
> 
> My pics for today aren't the greatest. The sun wouldn't cooperate, and I lack the elementary photography skills necessary to compensate. So here's a closeup for detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the usual angle, which proved unusually troublesome:


Nice coat DH, Isaia? cashmere and wool? I love choclate brown! What shoes are you wearing?


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks, guys. The coat's a wool/cashmere Hickey Freeman, and I'm wearing dark brown RM Williams chelsea boots.


----------



## TMMKC

I am humbled...excellent, Doc.


----------



## JayJay

Nice.


----------



## Eustace Tilley

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, guys. The coat's a wool/cashmere Hickey Freeman, and I'm wearing dark brown RM Williams chelsea boots.


That's a very nice coat Doc.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoats
Kiton shirt
Kiton jeans
Zegna belt
CH socks
CH loafers


----------



## Soph

Weather: 61 Event: Business
Borrelli cashmere dark grey pinstripe suit
Anna M Brick/White striped DS
(tailored by Despos)
Zilli Navy/Red Texture Tie
CnJ suede belt
Panthrella otc navy socks
Sutor M. Suede Wingtips


----------



## Holdfast

Following a couple of requests on SF, I'm posting my images in-line rather than thumbnailed.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Sophistication. I like your idea Holdfast, but personally, I like turtlenecks rolled more neatly around the neck. I guess there is some room for style variation, though.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:


----------



## Holdfast

I like the safety pin collar. Nice touch.


----------



## upr_crust

*Report of a small but odd incident, with a side order . . .*

. . . of what I'm wearing today.

My day has been busy, though not, fortunately from the perspective of the demands of my employer (those have been very light indeed - apropos of a Friday).

I am preparing for a European jaunt (Paris, then London) next week, and spent much of my early morning juggling money of various denominations, through several different financial institutions.

For relaxation, then, this lunchtime, after perusing the local BB (it's the first day of their "use our charge card, get 25% off" sale), I went to get a shoeshine, at one of the local shoe repair places. While I was on the chair, having my shoes shined, the shop (and the shoe shine stand) was the photo subject of not one, but two separate European tourists (both women, both over 35, I would say). One was so bold as to step inside the shop, and take several shots - the other, more circumspect, took only a few shots from the open door of the shop. In some small way, then, I am a part of two tourists' NYC holiday.

So glad that I dressed (sort of) for the occasion:

Blue-grey herringbone sports jacket (BB)

Deep cerise herringbone-weave shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Light blue silk foulard tie, printed with a fanciful design of horses among foliage, in shades of yellow and green (Ferragamo)

Blue enamelled five-pence piece cufflinks, accent colours of red and green (Benson & Clegg, or Ben Silver, I can't remember which)

Black gabardine trousers (Riviera brand)

Black moc-croc belt

Charcoal patterned OTC socks

Black Fratelli Peluso buckled moc-toe loafers

Green Water, by Jacques Fath

For outerwear, a single-breasted navy cashmere overcoat, snagged at a most advantageous price from Syms.


----------



## BobGuam

Upr Crust, you always give awesome verbal descriptions of what you are wearing that I can almost imagine in my minds eye what others have seen in person. Thanks for the mental pictures!


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix,
Nice look!


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- necktie
BB- braces
H- ps
A-tassel loafers black shell


----------



## MrRogers

mcarthur said:


> GT- Midnight blue fedora


Mcarthur, may I ask, how many hats do you own?

You are always well turned out btw.

MrR


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Nothing dramatic today. On call until the evening, then will be off to a friend's for a quiet dinner.






M&S plum chenille jacket
Kent Wang cotton square
Pringle cashmere sweater (I'm on a white/cream kick recently)
Levi 501s
YSL boots


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco-brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps
B-khakis
A-plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> Nothing dramatic today. On call until the evening, then will be off to a friend's for a quiet dinner.


This is an interesting variation on your usual stuff, Holdfast. Nice to see a variety of looks.


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's my favorite casual coat:


----------



## Soph

Nice jacket Doctor.^^^^









55f Clear Blue sky
Schott Navy Peacoat
Ballantyne Blue cashmere turtleneck
Earnest sewn Fulton 
Zegna buckle boots


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> This is an interesting variation on your usual stuff, Holdfast. Nice to see a variety of looks.


Thanks Doc. I try to mix it up occasionally, but I think I'm too set in my ways. :icon_smile_big:

Your coat is tres cool - love the pockets.

Loro Piana suede jacket
Lester Bowden cashmere scarf
River Island shirt
Topman waistcoat
M&S trousers
Loake 1880 Exeters


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice outfit for a Sunday walk in the park


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt- brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry' blazer
RL OCBD
Bills khakis
H- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni polo
Zegna chinos
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
A- straight tip boot burgundy shell


----------



## upr_crust

*Counting down the days until I am off on vacation . . .*

I will be off on vacation starting Wedneday evening, travelling first to Paris for five nights, then to London for six nights. I am bringing my camera, and a reasonably stylish fraction of my wardrobe, so there should be pictures, and they may be of interest to you all.

Meanwhile, to face Monday, here's my attire for the day

Grey pinstripe 6-button D/B, pleated trousers, side vents (Polo, via Syms)

Deep pink royal oxford shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Yellow, gold and navy silk jacquard tie, small geometric pattern (Pink)

Navy braces, woven with the Golden Fleece emblem in gold (BB - who else?)

Double-faced oval enamel cufflinks - navy, with a grid of tiny gold dots (London Badge and Button Co.)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points in jacket breast pocket

Charcoal graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Red-brown moc-toe bluchers (J&M, Italian-made, and yes, on occasion I wear brown shoes with a grey suit - though not often)

Grey fedora

Navy single-breasted cashmere overcoat (Syms - too good a discount to pass up)

Trumper's Skye


----------



## Holdfast

RLPL suit
Zegna shirt
Gieves & Hawkes tie
C&J Welbecks
Aquascutum overcoat
Ede scarf
Ede gloves, not pictured


----------



## Soph

Ceasare Attolini Dark Brown/Black Herringbone topcoat
Malo cashmere Green scarf, actually darker than pic
Borrelli 3 button side vent charcoal pinstripe
Truzzi Blue DS
(Coat, Suit, dress shirt tailored by Despos)
Borrelli dark brown / blue stipe tie 4 in hand x 2
Panthrella Navy otc socks
Vass U last chukkas in shell cordavan for potential rain


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## Kallun

Macabre coat
Donna Karen scarf
Yves Saint Laurent rive gauche ongsleeve
Julian Red cali denim
MiuMiu brogues


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
HF-gray trousers
A-NST burgundy shell


----------



## Holdfast

Zara jacket
Zegna shirt
Lee Brooklyn jeans
Oliver Sweeney shoes (just to give you all palpitations from horror)


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> Oliver Sweeney shoes (just to give you all palpitations from horror)


----------



## Holdfast

It's working, I see! :devil: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Soph

45F Cold and Windy 
Attire: Business Dress

Ceasare Attolini Navy herringbone 3 button topcoat
Barney's Blue cashmere scarf
Borrelli Charcoal flannel 3 button with ticket pocket
Barba Lavender white stripe dress shirt
(all tailored by despos except topcoat)
Ricci Navy Tie and linen pocket square
John Smedley V neck wool sweater (the sweater adds needed warmeth today but can make the jacket a bit snug)
Sutor belt
Panthrellea navy otc socks
Hermes by Lobb Ankle Buckle boots (Brown
Oliver Peoples Lance Model prescription eyewear


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice last couple days for Sophistication and Holdfast!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Incotex chinos
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^As usual nice looking attire.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
RL khakis
VV-ps
A-long wing blucher oxford ravello shell


----------



## upr_crust

*On the plane-wear today . . .*

. . . for flying cattle-class.

Blue/white pencil-striped buttondown shirt (BB)

Blue jeans (BB)

Brown monk-strap boots (BB)

The shirt is non-iron, so maybe it won't be a wrinkled mess by the time I make it through Charles de Gaulle and the RER to the 6th arrondisement . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^ Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## DocHolliday

Not the best of pics today, but whatever ...


----------



## rip

Today I'm wearing Oxxford dark charcoal gray cavalry twill trousers, white BB OCBD shirt, vintage BB ancient madder paisley tie, herringbone gray Scottish tweed jacket with red and blue lifts from Paul Stuart, navy with red pocket square, C&J black pebble-grain loafers with coral socks.


----------



## Holdfast

Brioni suit
RLPL shirt
Stefano Ricci tie
Wang square
Zegna shoes
M&S raglan overcoat
APC scarf


----------



## Tonyp

Sorry but no pictures. I wil figure out how to post them one day soon.

Isaia Napoli Charcoal Gray Super 100's pinstripe 3 button side vents;
RLPL white double cuff shirt;
Deschamps mosaic turquoise blue cufflinks;
Brioni Paisley tie;
Pantharella OTC charcoal Gray socks;
Brown Alligator Mat finish belt Wilkes Bashford;
Bontoni Oxford Brown with borgueing around the shoe.


----------



## Soph

38f cold and I'm sick 
photo quality is an oxymoron for me today:laugh:

Schott Navy wool peacoat
Barney's light blue cashmere scarf
BR t shirt and green sweater
Sutor Leather belt
Zegna 5 pocket dark brown cord jeans
Hermes by John Lobb buckle ankle riding boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z- shirt
SF- necktie
H- ps
A-NST black shell


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> 38f cold and I'm sick


I see you've fallen into the same trap as me a little while back and still take photos for posting, out of pure habit, even when not feeling great. We suffer from a _disease _dude. :icon_smile_big:

RL Polo jacket
Gieves & Hawkes shirt & cords
RLPL tie
Liberty coat
M&S scarf
Tramezza monks

A poppy was added halfway through the day (finally found time to get one).


----------



## Acct2000

Holdfast, there is nothing sick about that outfit!!!

Another success!!!


TEN!!!!!


----------



## AldenPyle

^You should run that one by the Trad forum.


----------



## 16412

Nice pants. Who makes the cloth?

Reminds me of the early 70's in high school.


----------



## 16412

DocHolliday said:


> Not the best of pics today, but whatever ...


That coat looks well proportioned. I haven't seen a coat that well proportioned since 1969. Lapel width and lenght, button stance look just right.

The muted colors look nice, too. (I rarely like muted colors). What cloth is that?


----------



## iammatt

WA said:


> Nice pants. Who makes the cloth?
> 
> Reminds me of the early 70's in high school.


Thanks. Scabal.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather jacket
Prada sweater
JS pant
MD belt
Irish socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
T&A- shirt
H-bow tie
H- ps
A-wing tip bal oxford black shell


----------



## DocHolliday

WA said:


> That coat looks well proportioned. I haven't seen a coat that well proportioned since 1969. Lapel width and lenght, button stance look just right.


That's probably about when it was made.  I bought it off Bookster1UK, the eBay tweed specialist. I liked both the cloth and proportions of it. The pic, though, makes the colors look more muted than the really are, I think.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Soph

New Borrelli Herringbone Safari jacket with suede elbow patches
(still needs a bit of tailoring but hot bad out of the box)


----------



## Holdfast

Conservative Business Dress for me today (well, as close as I come to it), pitching for one of my little side-businesses.



Ede & Ravenscroft suit
Zegna shirt
Valentino tie
Tramezza monks


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
RLP shirt
Brioni wool pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Cool Cal

BB camel hair blazer
BB blue button down
LE heather brown v-neck sweater
LE chocolate slacks


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Very nice, Doc. Is that a Sam Hober tie by any chance?


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Soph

Saturday in the park:
Cold and Windy:

Borrelli Wool with suede and suede elbow patch pockets
(needs to be tailored and it's so new I wore it again Saturday)
Avon Celli Blue zip sweater
BR Grey cotton/stretch t shirt
Earnest Sewn Fultons (Patriot I believe)
Pantherella Navy socks
Hermes by Lobb ankle buckle boots
Sunglasses by Oliver Peoples Lykos in gray/black


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps
A- dark brown suede


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart/Samuelsohn suit
Guy Rover shirt
Marinella tie
RL Polo pocket square
Trafalgar braces
generic Italian houndstooth wool socks
C&J semi-brogues for Tom James


----------



## mcarthur

^Nicely done


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
BC sweater
Kiton jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sports shirt
H-ps
B-khakis
A-indy boots cigar


----------



## Holdfast

Ede & Ravenscroft suit
RLPL shirt
Holliday & Brown tie
Kent Wang square
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely
PS coat
Ede scarf & gloves


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Pringle sweater
Zegna chinos
Bloomingdales belt
NM socks
Barneys loafers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB-gray trousers
A-straight tip boot cigar


----------



## DocHolliday

Couple notes about today's combo:

1. The shirt is from Sulka, part of a lot of deadstock shirts I recently acquired. It is incredible. Very sheer, and feels like silk, though it's cotton. Probably from the early '60s, I'd guess? One of the shirts in the lot has very cool shirred shoulder pleats.

2. The tie has a velvet texture, to coordinate with the fuzzy fine-wale cords and suede boots.


----------



## Acct2000

Holdfast, you look nice.

Is that the pinstriped suit you posted about when it was being made?


----------



## Holdfast

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Is that the pinstriped suit you posted about when it was being made?


Yes, I think that was the one I posted about.

Ede & Ravenscroft suit
Zegna shirt
Versace tie
Tramezza monks
Liberty coat, RDS* cashmere scarf, Ede gloves

*random department store


----------



## Acct2000

I don't think the pinstriped suit is gaudy. It might not be a go to board meeting suit for a banker, but it is easily wearable.

Your latest post looks great, too!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
CH loafers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB-gray trousers
A- V-Tip blucher oxford cigar shell


----------



## Holdfast

Ede & Ravenscroft jacket
Zegna shirt
RLPL tie
Brioni trousers
Ede square
C&J Cliffords
Ede raincoat, Ferragamo scarf


----------



## 2.mark

DocHolliday said:


> Couple notes about today's combo:
> 
> 1. The shirt is from Sulka, part of a lot of deadstock shirts I recently acquired. It is incredible. Very sheer, and feels like silk, though it's cotton. Probably from the early '60s, I'd guess? One of the shirts in the lot has very cool shirred shoulder pleats.
> 
> 2. The tie has a velvet texture, to coordinate with the fuzzy fine-wale cords and suede boots.


Can you post a pic of the shirred pleats? And further description of that curved-handled device in the pic?

..Mark


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS coat
Prada sweater
Brioni pant
DeVecchi belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora modified by GT


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- necktie
H-ps
BB- braces


----------



## Holdfast

^ Interesting tie!





M&S jacket
Zegna shirt
RL Black Label tie
RL Polo trousers
Ferragamo loafers
M&S overcoat, APC scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling jacket
Gucci sweater
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
JB socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Hard2Fit

Holdfast said:


> ^ Interesting tie!
> 
> M&S jacket
> Zegna shirt
> RL Black Label tie
> RL Polo trousers
> Ferragamo loafers
> M&S overcoat, APC scarf


Nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H- bow
H-ps
BB braces


----------



## Holdfast

Last pics from me for a few days (off on a short holiday from Sunday).

Going slightly retro today - 



Ede & Ravenscroft suit & shirt
No-name tie
Loake 1880 Wells
Ede raincoat (not pictured)


----------



## mcarthur

^ Have a nice weekend


----------



## DocHolliday

2.mark said:


> Can you post a pic of the shirred pleats? And further description of that curved-handled device in the pic?
> 
> ..Mark


I tried to take a pic of the shirring, but my camera lacks the resolution. Or the photographer lacks the basic photography skills.  The mystery device is just an umbrella.

Here's today's bad photography. The colors are off, but I could do no better in the winter sun. The shirt is white, blue and navy, the sweater is gray and the tie is pink.


----------



## 2.mark

Does the shirring look like several small pleats?

..Mark


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> ^ Have a nice weekend


Thanks mac - after the evening on call for work that I've just had, I need the break! 



DocHolliday said:


> The colors are off, but I could do no better in the winter sun. The shirt is white, blue and navy, the sweater is gray and the tie is pink.


I like the tie - really draws the eye in. Some might say too much so, but it works great for me!


----------



## Soph




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Armani socks
JL Balmorals


----------



## fullgrain

Sophistication said:


>


Love the sport coat. Can I ask the source?


----------



## Gurdon

*It's Saturday*

Magee Donegal tweed jacket from Stollery's in Toronto. The jacket is black and grey with flecks of various bright colors. I had it altered at the collar and in the shoulders and body to fit properly.

Custom made chambray work shirt. The same tailor who reworked the jacket makes shirts. The shirt is somewhat like the ones LL Bean used to sell (two pockets, spread collar rather than button down) but fits better than the originals and is really well made.

Levi 501's with a plain brown belt. The Levis are "rinsed" to look somewhat worn. I know some favor the untreated indigo colored ones, but by the time they are properly broken in, they fall apart.

Lightweight Smartwool gargoyle sox in darkish blue and grey.

EG Cardiffs in burgundy.

Seems to me a good outfit for "casual Saturday."

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Soph

fullgrain said:


> Love the sport coat. Can I ask the source?


Source: Gabor Holmes and Andrew Harris (A.Harris) are where I typically pick up these items. I watch their ebay accounts closely
Maker: Luciano Barbera by Attolini design sportcoat
Tailor: Despos, without a master tailor these items wouldn't look sharp on me.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
RL OCBD
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
BB tassels burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Etro scarf
Brioni suit
Truzzi shirt
Kiton tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Orgetorix

PRL blazer
Hilfiger cords
Stafford OCBD
BB tie
Churchill dirty bucks


----------



## Cravate Noire

Bahhh, moving because of education takes time one could spend on looking sharp...


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer 
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Guy Rover shirt
Zegna tie
RL Polo square
Beltmaster belt with sterling buckle
BR socks
ET Wright/Sanders double monks










Art Fawcett custom fedora (felt w/ optimo crease)


----------



## Twinspeare

That's a splendid look, AlanC! I particularly like the shirt with spread collar and relatively thin interlining (as it appears, I may be mistaken though). I have never heard of Guy Rover. I wonder whether you can get their shirts in Europe?!


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you very much, Twinspeare. Guy Rover is an Italian company. I know they are carried at Al Bazar in Milan, apparently around the 105Euro price range. Surely they are elsewhere as well.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nicely done


----------



## bwep

Guy Rover can be had via Barney's. One of my favorite RTW b/c of fit and price.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
NM polo
Theory pant
Cale belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## bwep

Rafael Caruso blue crepe odd jacket
Zegna blue/black mini check spread collar
Nicky blue tie
Samuelsohn gray trousers
pantharella socks
ferragamo tramezza black oxfords with medallion
black alligaor hornback belt
Mar Birley cologne


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
A-long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## Soph

55f cloudy Event: Business Dress
Ceasare Attolini Dark Brown TopCoat Herringbone
Malo Green Cashmere Scarf
Barba Blue/White stripe dress shirt 
Ceasare Attolini Dark Brown/Navy Stripe 7 fold tie 4 in hand x2
Sutor Brown Belt
Borrelli 3 Button Midnight Navy Suit side vent
Pantherella OTC Navy socks
Sutor for Borrelli calf wingtip dress shoes


----------



## StephenRG

Ralph BD, Carhartt jeans, M&S socks, green Timberland boots, Weatherproof leather coat...No I didn't have any business meetings today...


----------



## stankyfish

*My first post to this thread*

And probably one of very, very few going forward, as I don't get to dress up quite this much for work on any sort of a regular basis.

Camera not great, but I think it's decent enough...










Suit - Canali (Super 120s, brown with very faint blue stripes)
Tie - Zegna
Shirt - nothing special, bought in an emergency (damn extended sizes!) but serves it purpose

Go easy on me


----------



## Bob Loblaw

stankyfish said:


> And probably one of very, very few going forward, as I don't get to dress up quite this much for work on any sort of a regular basis.
> 
> Camera not great, but I think it's decent enough...
> 
> Suit - Canali (Super 120s, brown with very faint blue stripes)
> Tie - Zegna
> Shirt - nothing special, bought in an emergency (damn extended sizes!) but serves it purpose
> 
> Go easy on me


Very nice. Welcome aboard!


----------



## mcarthur

Stankyfish-
Welcome to the forum. Thank you for posting a picture of your nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

sophistication-
Very nicely done


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
JS sweater
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- full strap slip on burgundy shell


----------



## yachtie

Despos dark tan herringbone DB sportcoat
blue/white striped Gigli shirt
Wine/blue Abboud tie
Brooks dark charcoal twill slacks
grey stripe pantherellas
Alden whiskey shell medallion toe bluchers
Borsalino brown casual fedora


----------



## Soph

Borrelli Rain coat ticket pocket Navy Blue
Barney's blue cashmere scarf
Borrelli Flannel Suit with ticket pocket 3 button to the roll
Barba Pink shirt with french cuffs and thanks to Matt for the AM button cuff links 
tailored by Despos
Kiton Navy with light blue dot tie 7 fold 4inhand x2
Sutor belt brown
Pantherella Navy otc socks
Vass U last Shell Cordovan - muddy shoe after a day in the rain
Ostentatious and wannabe Status seeking Rolex Submariner:laugh:


----------



## philosophe

mcarthur said:


> Rust fedora


Love that hat!


----------



## Acct2000

Stanky, I like your outfit!


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Despos dark tan herringbone DB sportcoat
> blue/white striped Gigli shirt
> Wine/blue Abboud tie
> Brooks dark charcoal twill slacks
> grey stripe pantherellas
> Alden whiskey shell medallion toe bluchers
> Borsalino brown casual fedora


^ Sounds very nice. Post picture when you have the opportunity. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mcarthur

philosophe said:


> Love that hat!


^ Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Sophistication-
As usual nicely done


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
JL penny loafers


----------



## Soph

mcarthur said:


> Sophistication-
> As usual nicely done


Thanks.










Ceasare Attolini topcoat Navy
Barney's Cashmere Blue scarf
Luciano Barbera Attolini design navy patterned sport coat 3 button roll SC
Barba Napoli DS light stripe blue 
Ceasare Attolini navy/brown stripe tie
Incotex light grey wool pants
Sutor M Buckle boots with medallion
Pantherella navy otc socks
white linen ps


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

stankyfish said:


> And probably one of very, very few going forward, as I don't get to dress up quite this much for work on any sort of a regular basis.
> 
> Camera not great, but I think it's decent enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit - Canali (Super 120s, brown with very faint blue stripes)
> Tie - Zegna
> Shirt - nothing special, bought in an emergency (damn extended sizes!) but serves it purpose
> 
> Go easy on me


This is a great look... a pocket square would finish it off quite nicely.


----------



## Acct2000

Sophistication, you NAILED it again!!! Great outfit!

I really, really like that tie. I know it's not the first time, but it's a great tie.


----------



## Soph

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sophistication, you NAILED it again!!! Great outfit!
> 
> I really, really like that tie. I know it's not the first time, but it's a great tie.


Thanks! I hope you are well.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Navy doeskin Chester Barrie 6x2 DB SV blazer w/ gold buttons
H&K pale-blue poplin shirt refurbed by Carl Goldberg w/ white dbl cuffs and white club collar w/ pinholes
gold safety-pin type collar pin
gold dbl-sided chainlink cufflinks w/ light-blue enamel inlay
RL Polo cotton/silk mogador striped tie in rose, navy, gold, and midblue stripes
dark gray Van Laack 120s wool-twill trousers
sized black OTC cotton-blend Gold Toe socks (Syms, $2.99 BASH price)
black-calf Alden monkstraps
Burberry tan cotton/poly gab DB trench w/ wool liner and overcollar
silk/wool reversible Dion of Canada scarf in solid-black wool and rust on black silk foulard print
Lock Voyager hat in brown
nondescript leather gloves (FB, IIRC)
tan Barantani briefcase


----------



## Rossini

I like this look. Shoes especially. Good show.



Sophistication said:


> Ceasare Attolini topcoat Navy
> Barney's Cashmere Blue scarf
> Luciano Barbera Attolini design navy patterned sport coat 3 button roll SC
> Barba Napoli DS light stripe blue
> Ceasare Attolini navy/brown stripe tie
> Incotex light grey wool pants
> Sutor M Buckle boots with medallion
> Pantherella navy otc socks
> white linen ps


----------



## Rossini

This is absolutely great. Let down, if not ruined by the turn-ups on your trousers. I guess that's your style and fashion culture so I won't argue but, to my eye, it would be sleek, elegant, and perfectly done without them. Great look, in any case.



AlanC said:


> Oxxford suit
> Guy Rover shirt
> Zegna tie
> RL Polo square
> Beltmaster belt with sterling buckle
> BR socks
> ET Wright/Sanders double monks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art Fawcett custom fedora (felt w/ optimo crease)


----------



## philosophe

Alan,
That Zegna paisley tie is just beautiful. And I like the cuffs.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
RT- ps
A- longwing blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Kiton suit
MB tie
Truzzi shirt
NM belt
Pantherella socks
TBNY chelsea boots


----------



## maxnharry

Rossini said:


> I like this look. Shoes especially. Good show.


This is spectacular and proves that the old flannels and blazer does not make one look like a security guard. Well done!


----------



## bwep

R Carusso cashmere rust with green plaid odd jacket
Zegna button cuff blue with lilac stripes
Loro Piana cashmere zip sweater in green
Levi's 501's
M Kielty T2 with Wm Julian gator belt in brown
Marcoliani merino wool socks
Harris brown monks
bassenote: Antidote


----------



## philosophe

Anyone else dressing lightly for this warm Thanksgiving on the east coast? It's 70 here in Philadelphia. People out for walks in my neighborhood are wearing shorts. Frankly, it seems too warm even for corduroys, the idea of wearing lightweight wool in November seems silly.


----------



## Rossini

maxnharry said:


> This is spectacular and proves that the old flannels and blazer does not make one look like a security guard. Well done!


so true it should be a sticky :icon_smile:


----------



## Soph

Rossini said:


> I like this look. Shoes especially. Good show.





maxnharry said:


> This is spectacular and proves that the old flannels and blazer does not make one look like a security guard. Well done!





Rossini said:


> so true it should be a sticky :icon_smile:


Thanks, that's quite a compliment(s).
The ankle boots are Sutor. I llke boots in general for casual and occassionally with a suit especially when rain comes calling.


----------



## jml90

i like the four arm effect you have going on Dr. Octavius.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Perfect. If you posted that on the trad forum, you'll convert the whole place to darted jackets. BTW, is the shirt collar 3.75"?


----------



## mcarthur

iammatt-
Nice looking attire. Also, I like your fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A-plain toe boot


----------



## Holdfast

I see standards have not slipped in my brief absence:

Today -



Past few days -


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Welcome back. Looks like you had a good mini-vacation


----------



## bwep

Luciano Barbera gray, orange dot sweater (reversable-brown) mock with buttons, not zipper
RT MTM blue orange mini check barrel cuff
Levis's 501s
W Kleinberg wild boar belt
pantharella socks
Dansko brown leather clogs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
LP scarf
RLP polo
Kiton jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## bwep

community gray cashmere sweatshirt
Mason's liberty print LS
Levis 501s
W Kleinberg hornback gator
Lucchese ostrich ropers
pantharella socks


----------



## eyedoc2180

bwep said:


> community gray cashmere sweatshirt
> Mason's liberty print LS
> Levis 501s
> W Kleinberg hornback gator
> Lucchese ostrich ropers
> pantharella socks


ostrich ropers! I am wearing Lucchese ropers in black ranch hand leather. You just can't beat the comfort of a Lucchese boot. Otherwise:

BB Prince of Wales sport coat
BB black gabardine plain fronts
BB black mock turtle


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> HF-
> Welcome back. Looks like you had a good mini-vacation


Thank you! Yes, definitely a nice short break.

RLPL jacket
Zegna shirt & tie
Brioni trousers
Lobb shoes


----------



## bwep

eyedoc:

The Lucchese ostrich ropers are from the belly, so very few bumps. They are extremely comfortable. Recently, had them resoled by Lucchese for 150 dollars as I wore a hole in the soles after 9 years. Completely refurbished like brand new boots!


----------



## Cravate Noire

I hope you had a nice vacation Holdfast.
Shoes (coulour and finish :aportnoy and Coat are quite spectacular!

Dinner:


















(What a pic sorry...)

















Like it too much, sorry again...

























3B Blazer
Charcoal PoW Check overcoat
Light blue chevron check shirt, french cuffs
Regimental striped tie
White linnen square with red border
Grey flannells with light PoW chech and reddish windowpane
Red socks
Chocolate brown derbies
Cashmere Scarf


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM Camel hair sports jacket
RL OCBD
VV- ps
BB plain toe blucher oxford


----------



## eyedoc2180

bwep said:


> eyedoc:
> 
> The Lucchese ostrich ropers are from the belly, so very few bumps. They are extremely comfortable. Recently, had them resoled by Lucchese for 150 dollars as I wore a hole in the soles after 9 years. Completely refurbished like brand new boots!


Bwep, you answered a question that I had. You seem happy with Lucchese's recrafting service, and I will take advantage of it when the time comes. Law school tuition will keep me away from Lucchese ostrich boots (as well as the long-coveted Alden shell cords). I bought the boots at Leddy's in Fort Worth, paying full retail but appreciating the service and advice. Enjoy those boots! Regards, Bill


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Oxxford suit
Gucci scarf
Kiton shirt
NM tie
Buffalo nickel cufflinks
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Going shopping today - 



Zara jacket, M&S scarf
Jeff Banks shirt
Lee Brooklyn jeans
Oliver Sweeney shoes


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm back to work tomorrow, but for today . . .*

. . . . a remembrance of a recent holiday.

Here I am, just after my lunch at Les Ambassadeurs at the Crillon (2007/11/09), poorer by some number of Euros, but otherwise fat and happy - it was a great day. the photo was taken by a friend in the courtyard of the Palais-Royal, during our post-luncheon stroll.

https://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf04082le4.jpg


----------



## Rossini

Cravate Noire said:


>


Very nice coat, Cravate Noir. The scarf isn't my cup of tea but I do like the coat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS coat
Brioni polo
Zegna chinos
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## fullgrain

Holdfast, 

I'm jealous of your vacation. Aya Sophia and the Blue Mosque? and ... is that Efes?

While you were there, did you check out any clothing shops?


----------



## Brideshead

*Seems this is the time of year to holiday...*

..and some great looks, gentlemen! Also love the red socks CN - will have to dig mine out.


----------



## Holdfast

fullgrain said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> I'm jealous of your vacation. Aya Sophia and the Blue Mosque? and ... is that Efes?
> 
> While you were there, did you check out any clothing shops?


Ayia Sofia, the Blue Mosque, and Pergamon (modern day Bergama). I've been to Ephesus/Efes too, but many years ago now. Stunning places, really.

I was only there for about 5 days, so didn't have a lot of time to visit clothes shops. Did try on a cheap tourist fez and other similar "fancy-dress" style hats, but resisted the temptation! Might have been interested in a well-made fez, but didn't see one.



upr_crust said:


> . . . . a remembrance of a recent holiday.
> 
> Here I am, just after my lunch at Les Ambassadeurs at the Crillon (2007/11/09), poorer by some number of Euros, but otherwise fat and happy - it was a great day. the photo was taken by a friend in the courtyard of the Palais-Royal, during our post-luncheon stroll.
> 
> https://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf04082le4.jpg


My turn to be envious now! 

Hope you had a great time; you certainly look happy!



Brideshead said:


> ..and some great looks, gentlemen! Also love the red socks CN - will have to dig mine out.


I had a similar thought....

RLPL suit & shirt
Austin Reed tie
Nagrani socks (courtesy chorse)
Brioni pocket square (via chorse also)
Loake 1880 Wells


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Holdfast, for the kind comments . . .*

. . . though, with your sense of style, I assume that your jealousy would only extend to my luncheon, and not to my attire - you have equal if not superior attire of your own.

You are quite correct, however, as to my happy appearance - it was an exceedingly pleasant afternoon, and I was very happy indeed when the photo was taken.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rusk fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- straight tip boot burgundy shell


----------



## iammatt

A rarely seen shot in these parts:


----------



## bwep

Gran Sasso cashmere sweater (rust)
Orian LS dark green w/rust stripes
Samuelsohn grey tweed trousers
Nagrani socks
Kielty M2 w/Julian gator belt
JL oxfords


----------



## montgomery

iammatt said:


> A rarely seen shot in these parts:


The jacket front is a little short in my opinion.Pattern matching is good but not sure there are darts there.It looks like the shoulers are extra wide which we call them fake shoulders.I know some houses like to make extra wide shoulders which they believe is masculine but I prefer them only for narrow shoulder people.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL peacoat
RLPL sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Connemara

montgomery said:


> The jacket front is a little short in my opinion.Pattern matching is good but not sure there are darts there.It looks like the shoulers are extra wide which we call them fake shoulders.I know some houses like to make extra wide shoulders which they believe is masculine but I prefer them only for narrow shoulder people.


What are you talking about? It's perfect Neapolitan drape.


----------



## MrRogers

montgomery said:


> The jacket front is a little short in my opinion.Pattern matching is good but not sure there are darts there.It looks like the shoulers are extra wide which we call them fake shoulders.I know some houses like to make extra wide shoulders which they believe is masculine but I prefer them only for narrow shoulder people.


um......yeah......his jacket fits perfectly by anyones standards.

mrr


----------



## montgomery

MrRogers said:


> um......yeah......his jacket fits perfectly by anyones standards.
> 
> mrr


Yes,I agree that it fits.But I insist that shoulders are wider,look at the connection angle between body and sleeves.I'm afraid the sleeves were cut in vintage methods,they look different and IMHO not as good as mordern cutting but difficult to explain why.


----------



## penguin vic

This is why he thinks the shoulders are "extra wide": https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=75165&page=3


----------



## upr_crust

*Unhappily, no pic for today, but perhaps . . .*

. . . a vivid description.

Today's attire:

Navy stripe three-piece suit (BB, MTM)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Purple silk repp tie, light blue stripes with white edges (BB)

Rectangular blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of coronet set with tiny crystals (Thompson London, via Harrods duty-free, Heathrow)

Vintage gold watch chain (vintage compass, modern pocket watch)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Silk jacquard braces, pattern of NYC skyline in blue and gold (Trafalgar, via J. Press, many moons ago)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black whole-cut balmorals, perforations on the toes (Bexley, just off the Blvd. Raspail, Paris - sold in Paris, made in Portugal - model name Broadway, I believe)

For outerwear:

Navy single-breasted overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms - a cheap indulgence)

Grey fedora

Silk jacquard scarf, navy and gold brocade, lined with navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason)

I hope that this stimulates the mind's eye, or at least entertains the imagination.


----------



## Acct2000

Simply dashing!!! (Since I don't post pictures, I won't moan about you not posting one.)

I'll bet you look great!!


----------



## mcarthur

^ upr-
Your attire sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps
A- NST blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## montgomery

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL OCBD
> VV- ps
> A- NST blucher oxford burgundy shell


Most OTR jackets this year like a keyhole buttonhole on lapel and most guys here don't like it and call it lollipop.


----------



## Holdfast

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Liberty tie
Tramezza monks
Kent Wang linen square
+ M&S black belted overcoat & APC grey glen plaid scarf

Had to go to London today. The nuisance was much ameliorated by the purchase of a new one-piece polished maple umbrella from James Smith...


----------



## iammatt

montgomery said:


> Most OTR jackets this year like a keyhole buttonhole on lapel and most guys here don't like it and call it lollipop.


Most people here, in fact, do not like a keyhole buttonhole on the lapel as it is traditionally not done on better clothing. I personally prefer a keyhole, but it needs to be very well done. There does not seem to be anything wrong with MacArthur's, but yours is hideous.

If you want to find out what people think about them, you should start a thread.


----------



## montgomery

iammatt said:


> Most people here, in fact, do not like a keyhole buttonhole on the lapel as it is traditionally not done on better clothing. I personally prefer a keyhole, but it needs to be very well done. There does not seem to be anything wrong with MacArthur's, but yours is hideous.
> 
> If you want to find out what people think about them, you should start a thread.


Am I not allowed to make comments here?

What is your standard of a well done keyhole?A roughly hand made one so that easy to be recognized or a machine made one?

I believe his is a machine made one which seems good to you,mine was made by hand but you suspected it was made by machine,why do you think his is better?Are you using double standards?

I was commenting here his clothes,it is nothing about mine,and I believe I am free to do that.If you want to discuss mine,you should go to my thread instead of here,I never posted pics here for comments.And I always want to read objective comments instead of subjective ones.


----------



## montgomery

Holdfast said:


> Ede suit
> Zegna shirt
> Liberty tie
> Tramezza monks
> Kent Wang linen square
> + M&S black belted overcoat & APC grey glen plaid scarf
> 
> Had to go to London today. The nuisance was much ameliorated by the purchase of a new one-piece polished maple umbrella from James Smith...


Did not see many guys as well dressed as you in London:icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RB overcoat
Brioni polo
Oxxford pant
Flemings belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Orsini

I fancy this! 

What is the color of the suit called? It is some kind of blue, is it not? 

The red socks are wild! Can you wear them to the office without censure? 

All very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

*Less formal and more colourful today . . .*

After the formality of yesterday, I needed a dash of colour . . .

Grey two-button two-piece suit, w/ ochre track stripes (BBGF)

French blue shirt w/ bold pale yellow stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin, several years ago)

Solid yellow silk ottoman tie (BB)

Oval enamelled sterling cufflinks - "spider-web" striated base, with yellow translucent enamel, edged in royal blue (Penhaligon's)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points]

Brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Charcoal graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Brown wing-tip monk straps (Finsbury - bought on my recent trip to Paris)

Outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass - yet another cheap indulgence from Syms . . . )

Solid royal blue cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, for those of you who remember that fine source for discounted cashmere in London, alas, no more . . .)

Dark green fedora

I hope that the ensemble meets with your approval . . .


----------



## dandypauper

*in class*

Sitting in class, a little bored, but mostly tired. The conversation is fascinating, actually. (A little gorey, though.)
My first post to this thread and perhaps better for Trad What Are You Wearing...








1. a lightweight tweed, I think it's Prince of Wales check, brown and blue on sand with an orange overcheck and a ticket pocket- H&M!
2. joseph&lyman non-iron spread collar shirt, basically a university stripe.
3. izod floral tie
(you can't see the tan cords from gap or the Nordstrom brown suede bucks that i bought at the Rack for $26. and hanging on a rack by the door to the classroom is my houndstooth tweed overcoat with yet another ticket pocket.)

Good day, gents.


----------



## Holdfast

Orsini said:


> I fancy this!
> 
> What is the color of the suit called? It is some kind of blue, is it not?
> 
> The red socks are wild! Can you wear them to the office without censure?
> 
> All very nice.


I don't know if this was directed at me or Cravate_Noire, since we've both worn red socks recently. For mine, the suit paired with the red socks light grey and yeah, I can get away with red socks at work occasionally. 

I wore polka dot socks today...

Ede suit & square
Sulka shirt
Brioni tie
Zegna shoes
new Smith brolly!


----------



## Hard2Fit

Very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- longwing blucher oxford ravello shell


----------



## bwep

Sartorio Cashmere plaid odd jacket
RT MTM denim 2B barrel cuff
Nicky tie
Kielty/Julian belt
Samuelsohn gray odd trousers
C&J norwegian bluchers
marcoliani socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Zegna polo
Incotex pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Zegna slip-ons


----------



## Kent Wang

Warm spell - 72°F

Corneliani sportcoat
WW Chan shirt
Kent Wang 
Holliday & Brown tie
J. Crew chinos



Kent Wang glass cuff links
Central watch strap



Moreschi spectators
Corgi socks


----------



## Holdfast

Weird but great to see all those bright colours given the cold and wet over here! 



Ede suit
Sulka shirt
M&S tie
C&J Welbecks
+ much needed tan Ede raincoat


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps
A- straight tip boot cigar shell


----------



## iammatt

[


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino suede coat
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## tazmaniac

love your knit ties, matt!


----------



## Holdfast

RLPL jacket & shirt
M&S trousers
Ferragamo Filosofos
Paul Smith coat, M&S scarf


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
A- V-Tip blucher cigar shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin jacket
AC polo
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
RL sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
VV- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## bwep

Despos black blazer 2B peak lapels
Armani LS
Despos grey trousers
black hornback alligator belt
ferragamo tramezzas


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
NM scarf
Brioni suit
Charvet tie
Gucci shirt
NM belt
JB socks
Kiton monkstraps
Gates gloves


----------



## Holdfast

Next jacket
Topman waiscoat
RL Polo shirt
House of Fraser tie
Kent Wang square
Lee Brooklyn jeans
Pantheralla socks
Loake 1880 Durhams


----------



## AlanC

Harrison James by Isaia suit
Guy Rover shirt
Nicky tie (thanks, ap!)
Drake's pocket square
Beltmaster belt
Pantherella socks
Grenson Oundles (captoes in cognac)


----------



## mcarthur

Lock & Co grouse fedora pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL khakis
S & B needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton coat
Brioni sweater
Zegna pant
BJ belt
RLP socks
Timberland boots


----------



## bwep

Jhane Barnes odd jacket (burgundy/brown minicheck with muted golds/green)
RT MTM 2B barrel cuff
RT grenadine tie
Samuelsohn trousers gray
T2 Kielty/Julian alligator belt
marcoliani socks
C&J suede captoes


----------



## Holdfast

Nice tie Alan.




RLPL jacket
Zegna shirt
Gucci tie
M&S trousers
Lobb shoes
M&S overcoat
APC scarf


----------



## Acct2000

Bon outfit!!! to Alan C and Holdfast!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Tonyp

very nice DH. what make is your SC. Chelsea's or Derby's today?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat CO- Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps
A- Indy boots cigar shell


----------



## DocHolliday

Tonyp said:


> very nice DH. what make is your SC. Chelsea's or Derby's today?


Thanks, Tony. It's a Zegna, and the shoes are actually tobacco brown semibrogue bals.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
RLPL sweater
Zegna chinos
BJ belt
CH socks
Varvatos Converse All-Stars


----------



## Holdfast

Great jacket Doc.




M&S jacket & trousers
Zegna shirt
YSL boots


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
BB- plain toe blucher burgundy shell


----------



## Soph

Attolini Top coat brown/black herringbone 3 button
Barney's Scarf: Brown/Blue/Black
Borrelli 3 button multi-pinstripe navy with silver Suit
(nothing wrong with the lapel in the real world just the photo is showing rumpling)
Barba Violet/white twill stripe ds
Kiton darknavy lavender/white stripe 7 fold tie 4inhand x2
-all tailored by Despos sans scarf-
Pantherella otc Navy socks
Vass U last cognac wingtips
JnM Brown brief/computer case


----------



## Hard2Fit

Good stuff.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Caporicci bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Sophistication said:


> Attolini Top coat brown/black herringbone 3 button
> Barney's Scarf: Brown/Blue/Black
> Borrelli 3 button multi-pinstripe navy with silver Suit
> (nothing wrong with the lapel in the real world just the photo is showing rumpling)
> Barba Violet/white twill stripe ds
> Kiton darknavy lavender/white stripe 7 fold tie 4inhand x2
> -all tailored by Despos sans scarf-
> Pantherella otc Navy socks
> Vass U last cognac wingtips
> JnM Brown brief/computer case


Nice look overall, but I especially like the scarf and the tie.

Keeping it neat today -

Brioni suit
Zegna shirt
Marinella tie
Kent Wang square
Loake 1880 Wells
+ Ede tan raincoat and Smith black brolly

I think I'm going to get the suit jacket taken in just a little at the chest and waist. Not much at all, but a trifle more suppression might make it work a little better.


----------



## upr_crust

*Repeating myself, to a degree, in a colder climate . . .*

It's gotten quite cold here in NYC, and there are chances of snow showers today and tonight, thus affecting my choice of shoes and hat. Otherwise, my attire is similar to that of 11/27, but, so as not to cause you all to flip back on this long thread . . .

Navy stripe 3-piece suit (BB MTM)

Blue track stripe on white shirt, white collar and white double cuffs (H&K)

Red silk jacquard tie, with pattern in dark blue of interlaced horse bits (Paolo Gucci, via C21)

Rectangular blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of coronets set with tiny crystals (Thompson London, via Harrods duty-free, Terminal 3, Heathrow)

Vintage watch chain, with modern pocket watch, and vintage compass as counterweight

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points of jacket breast pocket

Black Polo belt

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Oversized navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Charcoal microfiber (imitating, quite convincingly, suede, and touted as waterproof) trilby (Syms)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

I hope that this description proves to be of some interest . . .


----------



## jackmccullough

Blue jeans
flannel shirt
white socks
low-cut muck boots.

I just got a decision on a commitment case, and it made me think I might have to run over to Superior Court for a writ of habeas corpus. Luckily, I won't have to do that now. Under the circumstances I don't think the judge would mind, but I try to avoid going to court dressed as casually as I am today.


----------



## Soph




----------



## Tonyp

Sophistication said:


>


Love the pose. I like the shoes. What color and whose make?


----------



## Soph

Tonyp said:


> Love the pose. I like the shoes. What color and whose make?


Thanks. The shoes are Vass U last Italian Oxfords/medallion in dark brown.


----------



## Financier

DocHolliday said:


>


Although I can't exactly tell you why, that may be the best looking outfit I have ever seen posted here. Well done.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani suede jacket
RLPL sweater
Prada pant
NM belt
CK socks
Martegani bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*Clothes for a very cold NYC morning . . .*

Today's ensemble:

Grey w/ochre track stripe flannel suit, 2-button SB (BB GF)

Red pencil-striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (CT)

Navy silk tie with large-ish, widely spaced woven silver spots (polka dots in American parlance - BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points in jacket breast pocket

Enamelled silver six-pence piece cufflinks (Ben Silver)

Black Polo belt

Charcoal graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals, perforated toe cap (Bexley - Paris)

For outdoors:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo via Syms - cheap but attractive enough)

Italian-made oversized scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Navy velour fedora

Guerlain Heritage (a scent so strong that I wear it only in the meteorlogical equivalents of the dead of winter - any temp's above 32F/0C make it rather overly strong).

I had occasion to visit Ralph Lauren's shop on Madison Ave (the mansion), and tried on the jacket of a three-piece suit, which was quite sharp-looking, though very close-fitting (at BB, I'm a 43 R - this was a 44R and snug). At 30% off, it was still $2940 - understandably (at least to me), I demurred purchase.


----------



## Holdfast

Ede suit & square
Zegna shirt
T&A tie
Loake 1880 Exeter
+ Ede tan raincoat & yellow/brown paisley scarf & Smith brolly.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
RLPL polo
Oxxford pant
NM belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## cjmewett

*Loake 1880 Exeter*

This might not be the most appropriate place to ask this question, but I was hoping that Holdfast might be able to address it: I assume that you're happy with your Loake 1880 Exeters, as they're present in a number of the "What Are You Wearing Today?" posts -- would you rank them among the best comfort/style values in the ~$300 range for reasonably versatile brown shoes? I must admit that I've been swayed in a positive direction by the fact that your shoes are shining absolutely brilliant in nearly every photo that I've seen, and a shoe that can take a shine goes a long way with me.


----------



## Holdfast

cjmewett said:


> This might not be the most appropriate place to ask this question, but I was hoping that Holdfast might be able to address it: I assume that you're happy with your Loake 1880 Exeters, as they're present in a number of the "What Are You Wearing Today?" posts -- would you rank them among the best comfort/style values in the ~$300 range for reasonably versatile brown shoes? I must admit that I've been swayed in a positive direction by the fact that your shoes are shining absolutely brilliant in nearly every photo that I've seen, and a shoe that can take a shine goes a long way with me.


I paid about the equivalent of $220 per pair (at today's exchange rate, probably about $170 per pair at time of purchase) via the online store pediwear. At that price, I think the 1880 range is a very decent workhorse shoe, esp. in wet weather (which is why I've been wearing them a fair bit recently, but less over summer). They do shine up nicely, it's true. Others would say that Allen Edmonds at discount is a better proposition, esp. for stateside buyers. /shrug. I'm happy with the Loakes.

I know some people will hate today's outfit for mixing casual/formal stuff -

RL Polo jacket
Ede shirt, Dunhill links
Hermes tie
Gieves & Hawkes cords
Tramezza loafers
+ chocolate brown Liberty overcoat + brown/cream houndstooth scarf


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Holdfast and Mac!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## Soph




----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Brioni polo
Oxxford pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
AE balmorals


----------



## bwep

Sartorio cashmere odd jacket
Zegna barrel cuff
Levi's 501s
Kielty/Julian buckle/belt
marcoliani socks
Lucchesse classics ropers


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt Indy fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## Holdfast

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very nice, Holdfast and Mac!


Thanks! We need pics from your good self at some point, you know!


----------



## mcarthur

^ +1- Totally agree


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Sterling silver cufflinks
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## yachtie

Despos sportcoat
Talbot Estate shirt
CF tie
Brooks slacks
Alden captoe bluchers
Paul Stuart square


----------



## Bob Loblaw

yachtie said:


> Despos sportcoat
> Talbot Estate shirt
> CF tie
> Brooks slacks
> Alden captoe bluchers
> Paul Stuart square


That is an incredibly nice looking coat. Though personally I would wear lighter colored trousers and avoid such stark contrast with the legs.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF-necktie
H- ps


----------



## Reddington

Snow day.....so it's:

LLB crewneck ragg wool sweater, dark green or loden
LE white OCBD
501's
Bean Boots


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> https://i8.tinypic.com/80q0lli.jpg
> BB MTM
> RL OCBD
> SF-necktie
> H- ps


Nice braces.


----------



## Cravate Noire

> That is an incredibly nice looking coat.


+1



> RL Polo jacket
> Ede shirt, Dunhill links
> Hermes tie
> Gieves & Hawkes cords
> Tramezza loafers
> + chocolate brown Liberty overcoat + brown/cream houndstooth scarf


That's just perfect!

Dinner:

















That's the question here:
Red dogtooth with a pink micro check...









Useful and almost as elegant like certain Designer shoes...









POW check charcoal overcoat
Plaid scarf
3B black pinstripe suit
Plain white shirt with french cuffs
Micro check pink (relatively) skinny tie
Red linnen dogtooth ps
Chestnut monks
Charcoal/light grey dogtooth socks


----------



## Reddington

Holdfast said:


> I know some people will hate today's outfit for mixing casual/formal stuff -


I like it and think it looks very sharp. Good eye and well done.


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM sweater
Isaia pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton bluchers


----------



## bwep

Andover Shop plaid 3-2 odd jacket
NM cashmere zip sweater
Zegna barrel cuff
Levis 501s
tardini belt
pantharella socks
Lucchesse goatskin ropers


----------



## Holdfast

Ede jacket & square & gloves
Brioni shirt & trousers
Ferragamo tie & shoes
Paul Smith coat
M&S scarf


----------



## mcarthur

^ Very nice


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> Ede jacket & square & gloves
> Brioni shirt & trousers
> Ferragamo tie & shoes
> Paul Smith coat
> M&S scarf


Very nice. Battistone makes a SC very similar to the Ede. I am tempted to get it when it is reduced on final markdown. Looks good on you!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## Holdfast

Tonyp said:


> Very nice. Battistone makes a SC very similar to the Ede. I am tempted to get it when it is reduced on final markdown. Looks good on you!


Thank you!

The fabric is from Dormeuil's Dormysport book, if I recall correctly, but no doubt there are many similar fabrics around. Good luck getting it on sale!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys vest
Richards sweater
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

Brioni blazer
M&S cords
Zegna shirt
Polo sweater-vest & bowtie
Loake 1880 Durhams
Liberty coat, Lester Bowden scarf, Ede gloves


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice bow tie


----------



## Hard2Fit

mcarthur said:


> ^ Nice bow tie


Agreed. I think its a little too large though.


----------



## mcarthur

Hard2Fit said:


> Agreed. I think its a little too large though.


Per personal taste, I like large bow ties.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RL sport shirt
HF- brown cords
H- ps


----------



## yachtie

Dark navy nailhead DB
blue grey jaquard basketweave shirt
Obnoxious yellow/grey Pancaldi tie
silver square
Alden #8 captoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Barneys sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
FR loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Hard2Fit said:


> Agreed. I think its a little too large though.


Possibly; though I kinda like it being a bit big/flashy. If I'm going to wear a bowtie, I want the world to see it! 

RLPL suit & tie
Zegna shirt
Kent Wang square
Tramezza shoes
M&S overcoat, APC scarf


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RL sport shirt
HF-brown cords
H- ps


----------



## yachtie

Zegna charcoal w/grey pinstripe DB
White M de R twill shirt
Silver w/black pindot Brioni tie
Grey w/ black houndstooh PS square- rose edge
Scarlet/grey Nagrani socks
Black shell Alden captoe bals.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
AC polo
Kiton pant
TB belt
Armani socks
Zegna loafers


----------



## AlmostSmart

Holdfast.... you look great in yesterday's pic.

I always like you in white shirts!


----------



## mcarthur

Lock & Co- grouse fedora pur wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
Corbin brown cords
SF- ps


----------



## Holdfast

Ede suit, scarf & gloves
Zegna shirt & square
Carlo Franco Tie
Tramezza monks
Paul Smith overcoat


----------



## mcarthur

^ Very nice ps


----------



## bwep

RT Estate cashmere zip
RT Estate MTM LS barrel cuff
Levis' 501s
Kleinberg hornback belt
marcoliani socks
Lucchesse goatskin ropers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM sweater
7 jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
LM boots


----------



## Holdfast

New suit, overcoat & cufflinks today.




RLPL suit & overcoat
Ede shirt, scarf & gloves
Hermes tie
Hackett double-link cufflinks (on sale, these are a real bargain)
Tramezza Daniely


----------



## mcarthur

^ very nice shopping. I like your cuffs on your trousers. You need hermes pocket square. Have a great weekend


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF brown cords
VV- ps


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> New suit, overcoat & cufflinks today.
> 
> RLPL suit & overcoat
> Ede shirt, scarf & gloves
> Hermes tie
> Hackett double-link cufflinks (on sale, these are a real bargain)
> Tramezza Daniely


Mac suggested a hermes PS but your jacket has a flap over the breast pocket. How do you wear a PS in that type of pocket. What is the significance of a flap over the pocket? Beautiful outfit btw, Love the overcoat and the tie.


----------



## Holdfast

Tonyp said:


> Mac suggested a hermes PS but your jacket has a flap over the breast pocket. How do you wear a PS in that type of pocket. What is the significance of a flap over the pocket? Beautiful outfit btw, Love the overcoat and the tie.


The flap is a bit of a "country" touch, like the ticket pocket and the throat latch on the lapel. Just Ralph being his usual extravagant self, which I love.

The flap is jetted, so I guess I could tuck the flap in and then stick a square in. I think mac just wants me to buy more Hermes squares in general! 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## topbroker

At a regional economic development conference today.

Light grey/blue plaid ventless single-breasted Jos. Bank Signature suit (new purchase)
French blue French-cuff point collar shirt
Navy tie w/silver circle pattern
Silver tie chain
Navy pocket square w/white polka dots, puff fold
Square stone cufflinks in navy and silver pattern, silver setting
Blue-gray OTC socks
Black crocodile belt
Black crocodile tassel loafers (new purchase)
Vermeil American flag lapel pin
Capped Waterman pen in red marble pattern (front shirt pocket)
Black double-breasted Nautica topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy patterned scarf
Black wide-brim fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Brioni pant
Black Jack ostrich belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AlanC

From last night...










Oxxford db dj
Zegna shirt
Hanauer tie
red silk pocket square
Park Roger dress set
Pantherella silk hose with white pindots
AE Park Avenues (I know, I know--give me time)
white silk opera scarf (not pictured)


----------



## mcarthur

^Very sharp


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM- Camel hair sport jacket
RL BD sport shirt
HF- navy blue cords
H- ps


----------



## bwep

smart wool sweater/sweatshirt
sport science LS mock turtle tee
Tardini belt
Levis 501s
Lucchese goatskin ropers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni suit
LP scarf
Charvet tie
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna belt
NM gloves
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers


----------



## Holdfast

kitonbrioni said:


> LP scarf


I like your scarf today.


----------



## mcarthur

KB-
Nice attire!
Consider a pocket square and braces


----------



## Holdfast

Scruffy on call. Got woken up by work at an unholy hour for a Sunday, had a quick shower but didn't shave, as the close-up pic reveals... 



Loro Piana jacket
Levi 501s
RL Polo buttondown
Gap scarf
YSL boots
2 day stubble


----------



## AlanC

The cold winds were blowing in Dixie today so it was a good excuse to pull out the polo coat:










Eldridge/Rothman camelhair polo coat
Drake's scarf
VS/Fawcett fedora

Brooks Brothers herringbone suit
Talbott shirt
Nick Hilton tie
RL Polo wool square
Calzificio Italiano wool socks (from TJ Maxx)
BB Peal/EG brogues


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nicely done from head to feet


----------



## Cravate Noire

Holdfast and Alan, your overcoats are to die for^^.

Dinner today:
(one of my favourite winter/autaumn combos)

















































3B Corduroy Coat
Blue check shirt, french cuffs (I'm young, eh?)
Silver cuddlinks with light blue facing
Rust striped wool tie
Wool/Silk abstract paisley ps
Grey PoW check trousers with reddish overplaid
Buffolo meleeze db monks
Fuchsia sea island socks


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie shearling coat
LP polo
Zegna pant
NM scarf
Portoland gloves
Brioni belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Holdfast

RLPL jacket
Hilditch & Key shirt
Liberty tie
Gieves & Hawkes cords
Loake 1880 Exeter
Aquascutum coat
M&S scarf
Ede gloves


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co-rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF- brown cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

My outfit today is a bit "late 80s Wall Street guy":

Tommy Hilfiger navy pinstripe single-breasted single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
Bright yellow shirt w/white stripes, white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
Blue Polo tie with silver squares pattern
Blue patterned pocket square
Blue textured braces
Navy OTC socks
Johnston & Murphy antique tan/woven leather captoes (new Ebay purchase) 
Silver tie chain
Silver collar bar (through eyelets)
Fossil watch with silver and gold band
Vintage silver snap cufflinks w/mother-of-pearl insets 
Black double-breasted Nautica topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy striped scarf
Black wide-brim fedora


----------



## mcarthur

^ Sounds nice


----------



## 16412

Cravate Noire said:


> Dinner today:
> (one of my favourite winter/autaumn combos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3B Corduroy Coat


That brown cord looks really nice.

I like the blue check shirt, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling coat
Malo sweater
LP jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## upr_crust

*The stormy clouds have rolled away . . .*

. . . now it is merely cold in NYC.

In honour of the fact that the weather has improved to the point where the sun is visible, today's ensemble:

Umber brown three-piece mini-herringbone weave suit (BB)

Blue end-on-end shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store)

Red silk foulard tie, printed in yellow and green with a pattern of parrots against an interlacing pattern of vines (Ferragamo)

Silk pocket square, shades of dull ochre, red, and navy

Vintage gold watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)

Faceted aventurine cufflinks, set in sterling silver (CT)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Brown ribbed OTC socks

Brown wing-tip monk strap shoes (Finsbury, Paris)

Outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Grey fedora (brand name Scala)

Solid scarlet oversized cashmere scarf (Barney's via their warehouse sale of a few years ago)

Floris Cefiro

The effect must be OK - I garnered a spontaneous compliment from a gentleman on the subway, who indicated his pleasure at seeing someone take the time and effort to dress well. It started my day off most pleasantly - I hope that it will be a good omen for the day.


----------



## topbroker

Today's outfit is corp casual. 

Dark grey flannel cuffed trousers
Single-breasted ventless navy blazer with brass buttons
Dockers dark grey cotton button-neck long-sleeved knit (crisp white tee underneath)
White pocket square with blue-gray edge cross-hatching
Dark grey OTC socks
Burgundy striped garters
Johnston & Murphy black monk-straps
Swiss Army watch w/black leather band
Black double-breasted Nautica topcoat
Black leather gloves
Brown/grey tweed cap (authentic Scottish)
Dark green plaid scarf


----------



## Holdfast

Decided to bring a bit of spring pastels into midwinter!




RLPL suit
Gieves & Hawkes shirt
Austin Reed tie
Liberty socks
Kent Wang square
C&J Clifford
Aquascutum coat, Ede gloves, APC scarf


----------



## Soph

Cesare Attolini Navy topcoat, herringbone, 3 button in wool cashmere (easy to get on and off)
George Greene Blue/Gray Cashmere Scarf (loop knot)
Borrelli gray pinstripe cashmere suit, 3 button side vent
Barba Gold Label Pink/White Twill DS french cuff
Button cufflinks in navy from Anna Matuozzo Napoli nod to IamaMatador)
(tailored by Despos)
Ricci Navy Tie with subtle stripe 4 in hand x2 knot
Sutor Belt brown belt
Pantherella Navy otc socks
Vass U last shell cordovan chukka boot in dark brown
(slushy sidewalks)
Oliver Peoples Zed Sunglasses in Dark Brown/Gold highlight


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nicely done. Your shells deserve Tingley overshoes


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z- shirt
H- necktie
H- ps


----------



## OscarTheWild

*Time for joy and colour!*

Christmas party & cello recital for child.

Tis the season to be colourful and joyful.

Green plaid shirt (FC) with pink, orange, brown, purple and blue lines. (Custom - where else?)
Pink cashmere sweater ( 1 or 2 ply italian)
Green socks with pink light argyle? (J.Crew) 
Yellow RL Cashmere tie (2000 or earlier)


----------



## OscarTheWild

Holdfast said:


> Decided to bring a bit of spring pastels into midwinter!
> 
> RLPL suit
> Gieves & Hawkes shirt
> Austin Reed tie
> Liberty socks
> Kent Wang square
> C&J Clifford
> Aquascutum coat, Ede gloves, APC scarf


Love that suit. Is it RLPL england or Italy?


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
BG sweater
Kiton pant
KS belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather has returned to a temperate state . . .*

. . . at least in terms of lack of precipitation.

I am taking my consultant out for Christmas lunch today, and have dressed as though this were to be a festive occasion (which I intend it to be).

Grey six-button D/B pinstripe suit (Polo, via Syms)

Lavender shirt, w/ bold white stripes outlined in dark blue, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Navy silk jacquard tie, woven with widely spaced silver polka dots (BB)

Oval navy enamelled double-faced cufflinks, patterned with a grid of tiny gold dots (attractive "junk" from a London emporium sadly gone from Jermyn St.)

White cotton pocket handkerfchief, folded into three points

Black belt (Polo, via Syms again)

Charcoal patterned OTC socks

New & Lingwood black wing-tip balmorals (Jay Kos, on closeout - they now sell only Edward Green)

For outerwear:

Navy cashmere single-breasted overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms - I am nothing if not cheap, er, thrifty)

Navy and gold silk brocade scarf, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum's)

Navy velour fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil


----------



## Holdfast

OscarTheWild said:


> Love that suit. Is it RLPL england or Italy?


St Andrews, Italy. Your own colourful outfit is eye-poppingly good. 

Ede suit
Canali shirt
Hermes tie
C&J Welbecks
Paul Smith overcoat
Lester Bowden scarf
RL Polo gloves


----------



## Acct2000

Matt, I really like your suit. Your pictures are always nice, but this is my favorite. (I can see where the bumblebee pattern would not work in your closet!)


----------



## Holdfast

You sometimes get some good-natured stick for your ties, matt, but I really like that one. Works very well with the suit.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RL BD sport shirt
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Sage single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Brooks Bros. button-down, burgundy ground with white stripes, open neck (back to tie tomorrow!)
Burgundy pocket square
Sage patterned OTC socks
Bally black penny loafers (sleek style w/o beefrolls)
Black lizard-skin belt with gold tip
Swiss Army watch
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Red and black scarf
Dark grey fedora with black band


----------



## mcarthur

^ Sounds nice


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> ^ Sounds nice


Thank you for your kind comments! One of these days I will develop some photographic capacity to provide the illustrated versions....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
LP sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## upr_crust

*The holiday season continues, and I continue . . .*

. . . to dress for it.

Today's ensemble:

Navy two-piece two-button multistripe suit, center vent (BB)

Lavender end-on-end shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Cerulean blue silk jacquard tie, patterned with tiny squares of lavender (Lewin)

Royal blue silk braces, patterned with cresent moons and stars (New & Lingwood)

Solid dark blue silk pocket square, stuffed casually into the jacket breast pocket (Syms)

Chamfered rectangular blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of coronet set with tiny white crystals (Thompson London, via Harrods, Terminal 3, Heathrow)

Navy diamond patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass - a cheap indulgence from Syms)

Dress Stewart cashmere scarf (Burberry)

Forest green fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Hope the entry has been of interest.


----------



## Holdfast

Down with a cold/fever so wearing a blue M&S dressing gown accessorised by elegantly strewn white kleenex, half empty mugs of hot tea and lovely red throat.

Scent of the day - a delicate whiff of eucalyptus...


----------



## Brideshead

uc - I like the sound of all the blues and the lavender and still eking out the Eau Sans Pareil, I see.

Following an inspiring thread on Film Noir Buff about taking a small accessory and building an outfit around it, today I gave it a try.

Starting point - dark burgundy ribbed sock - Pantherella

Charcoal grey pinstripe suit 2B SB two vents - DAKS

Off white shirt with light and darker pink squares (open neck) - Dior

Cream silk ps with pale blue, grey and pink muted paisley design - Lehner from Trumper

Black leather belt - Versace

Black derby ankle boot, slightly pointy - Jeffery-West

Outer wear

Black SB Crombie style coat from my local outfitter

Black unlined leather gloves with button on wrist - Dents

Paul Smith London edt.

Would I have arrived at the same outfit if I had started with the suit? Probably.

Sorry to hear you are not too well - HF.


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> Down with a cold/fever so wearing a blue M&S dressing gown accessorised by elegantly strewn white kleenex, half empty mugs of hot tea and lovely red throat.
> 
> Scent of the day - a delicate whiff of eucalyptus...


Drink lots of fluids. Feel better


----------



## mcarthur

Brideshead and uprcrust-
Sounds very nice. Have a good day


----------



## upr_crust

*It's good to see that a cold/fever has not dampened . . .*

. . . your wit.

Feel better soon - we look forward to seeing your elegance again.



Holdfast said:


> Down with a cold/fever so wearing a blue M&S dressing gown accessorised by elegantly strewn white kleenex, half empty mugs of hot tea and lovely red throat.
> 
> Scent of the day - a delicate whiff of eucalyptus...


----------



## upr_crust

*I had to bust open . . .*

. . . the last bottle in reserve of Eau Sans Pareil, but, on my last visit to Penhaligon's, the salesperson indicated that a re-issue "limited edition" of some of Penhaligon's classic scents was in the works, and the first one in the queue is supposed to be Eau Sans Pareil. Let us hope . . .

Meanwhile, excellent choices all round for you today, and thanks for the compliment.



Brideshead said:


> uc - I like the sound of all the blues and the lavender and still eking out the Eau Sans Pareil, I see.
> 
> Following an inspiring thread on Film Noir Buff about taking a small accessory and building an outfit around it, today I gave it a try.
> 
> Starting point - dark burgundy ribbed sock - Pantherella
> 
> Charcoal grey pinstripe suit 2B SB two vents - DAKS
> 
> Off white shirt with light and darker pink squares (open neck) - Dior
> 
> Cream silk ps with pale blue, grey and pink muted paisley design - Lehner from Trumper
> 
> Black leather belt - Versace
> 
> Black derby ankle boot, slightly pointy - Jeffery-West
> 
> Outer wear
> 
> Black SB Crombie style coat from my local outfitter
> 
> Black unlined leather gloves with button on wrist - Dents
> 
> Paul Smith London edt.
> 
> Would I have arrived at the same outfit if I had started with the suit? Probably.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are not too well - HF.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Company rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
RL BD sport shirt
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## 18677

*.*



mcarthur said:


> Optimo Hat Company rust fedora


Which weight did Graham use for that one? I am surprised that you left the feather in. Most guys loose that the moment they receive their hat.


----------



## Brideshead

mcarthur - interesting pocket square

I like the feather BTW

upr_crust - that is good news from Penhaligon's - please keep me posted on this re-issue.

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## Holdfast

Thank you all for the well-wishes.

Everyone looks/sounds very dapper, as per.


----------



## mcarthur

MK said:


> Which weight did Graham use for that one? I am surprised that you left the feather in. Most guys loose that the moment they receive their hat.


The rust fedora is a winter weight felt. I like a feather in the fedora and I have requested that Graham add the feather before shipping the hat. He also includes a few extra in case the feather is losted or damaged.
Keep up the good work on your magazine


----------



## mcarthur

Brideshead-
Thank you


----------



## topbroker

Stepping out in a new suit today. Va-va-voom!

Jos. Bank Signature light gray/blue plaid two button ventless suit with plain-bottom trousers (I usually go with cuffs, but thought this would be nice for a change)
Robert Talbott blue horizontal stripe French cuff shirt
Four-color slant-stripe tie (royal blue, white, gold, rust)
Silver tie bar (at a slant)
Multi-color tropical palm pattern pocket square
Red crocodile belt
Blue-gray OTC socks
Cole-Haan burgundy crocodile kiltie tassel loafers
Fossil watch with gold and silver band (right wrist)
Stainless steel designer link bracelet (left wrist; I wear this every day)
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Red and black scarf
Black wide-brim (3') fedora


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's picture is terrible. All the detail is lost and the colors look off. Ah well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Gucci sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*Unsurprisingly, a very slow day at work . . .*

. . . and a somewhat casual approach to attire today.

Blue-grey herringbone 2-button sports jacket (BB)

Sky blue shirt, white graph pattern, straight collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store)

Solid orange silk tie (Andrew's Ties)

Chamfered rectangular enamelled cufflinks - orange-red, edged in navy blue (BB)

Black belt (Polo)

Black gabardine trousers (brand name Riviera - from Frank Stella, NYC)

Black patterned OTC socks

Black Italian-made Chelsea boots (Barney's, via the warehouse sale)

Outerwear:

Dark grey wool/cashmere herringbone S/B overcoat (some form of cheap RL, via Syms)

Blue/green tartan cashmere scarf (Burberry)

Charcoal grey microsuede hat (Syms - it's very overcast, and threatening a drizzle or a flurry)

Jacques Fath Green Water.

Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Merry Christmas


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
Bellin brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Zingari

I enjoy this and the Trad thread but I do question why the same entries should go in each one? 

Yes I know what you wear today might also be Trad but is this not duplicity?


----------



## Holdfast

Still feeling grotty, but had to pop out to the shops to get fresh provisions...




RL Polo button-down
Pringle cashmere jumper
Lee Brooklyn jeans
RM Williams boots
RLPL overcoat
Ferragamo scarf
Ede gloves
M&S hat


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> RM Williams boots


One thing I love about RM Williams, and chelseas in general, is that they're perfect for pulling on when you're low on steam or just need to pop out to the store.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> One thing I love about RM Williams, and chelseas in general, is that they're perfect for pulling on when you're low on steam or just need to pop out to the store.


Exactly. And they still look decent and smart. Great boots.


----------



## Bama Mike

My first attempt at a What are you wearing today? thread with a self-taken picture.

*Shirt*: 100% Cotton, purple, french cuffs
*Cufflinks*: Bar style by Meeting Street
*Tie:* Silk, by Countess Mara, Silver Tie Clasp by Meeting Street
*Pants*: Charcoal Grey by Perry Ellis
*Jacket*: Dark Grey, wool, by Tommy Hilfiger with white cotton pocket square - with one point fold.
*Shoes: * Black leather lace up by Nunn Bush - with a fresh shine by my nearest shoeshine stand.
Modest but I'm progressing hopefully.


----------



## 16412

DocHolliday said:


> Today's picture is terrible. All the detail is lost and the colors look off. Ah well.


That is a nice color combination.

Good for a sunny winter day.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
RLPL shirt
Brioni pant
TB belt
RLP socks
CH loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Bama Mike said:


> My first attempt at a What are you wearing today? thread with a self-taken picture.


Welcome to the forum, and to the thread. It's always great to see new members posting in here.

I like your outfit, esp. the tie, its clip and the colour of shirt.

The spread on your collar looks a little narrow to my eyes, but that's more a personal choice than anything else.

It's also tricky to combine dark grey jacket and dark grey trousers when they aren't a suit. When there isn't much contrast it can look like a mismatched suit rather than a deliberate jacket/trouser combo... but I can't see enough from the photo to know how it all works together.

One other tiny little point - your belt buckle appears a little worse for wear (could just be the photo). It might just need a quick polish. It's noticeable because your other accessories are so shiny (the tie clip and the cufflinks). Your other "accessory" on your belt also makes the buckle look dull in comparison! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

Zingari said:


> I enjoy this and the Trad thread but I do question why the same entries should go in each one?
> 
> Yes I know what you wear today might also be Trad but is this not *duplicity*?


'Duplicity' seems a bit harsh, don't you think? Redundant, perhaps?

There is something a wall that separates the two subfora. Although some of us are ecumenical and move easily between the two, there are Trads who never venture outside, and non-Trads who find a visit to the Trad forum beneath them.

Can't we all just get along? :biggrin2:


----------



## Bama Mike

Holdfast said:


> Welcome to the forum, and to the thread. It's always great to see new members posting in here.
> 
> I like your outfit, esp. the tie, its clip and the colour of shirt.
> 
> The spread on your collar looks a little narrow to my eyes, but that's more a personal choice than anything else.
> 
> It's also tricky to combine dark grey jacket and dark grey trousers when they aren't a suit. When there isn't much contrast it can look like a mismatched suit rather than a deliberate jacket/trouser combo... but I can't see enough from the photo to know how it all works together.
> 
> One other tiny little point - your belt buckle appears a little worse for wear (could just be the photo). It might just need a quick polish. It's noticeable because your other accessories are so shiny (the tie clip and the cufflinks). Your other "accessory" on your belt also makes the buckle look dull in comparison! :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks for the welcome and the suggestions.:icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> My first attempt at a What are you wearing today? thread with a self-taken picture.
> 
> *Shirt*: 100% Cotton, purple, french cuffs
> *Cufflinks*: Bar style by Meeting Street
> *Tie:* Silk, by Countess Mara, Silver Tie Clasp by Meeting Street
> *Pants*: Charcoal Grey by Perry Ellis
> *Jacket*: Dark Grey, wool, by Tommy Hilfiger with white cotton pocket square - with one point fold.
> *Shoes: *Black leather lace up by Nunn Bush - with a fresh shine by my nearest shoeshine stand.
> Modest but I'm progressing hopefully.


I like your style very much. Welcome to the Forum! How's the style quotient of businessmen in Mobile, on average?


----------



## topbroker

Very casual today. It's a soupy, gloomy Saturday here in Wisconsin.

Oshkosh B'Gosh dark denim jeans (21' leg openings) (a little Wisconsin flavor here, and they're actually nice jeans)
Blue button-down
Jos. Bank Fair Isle sweater
Black jeans belt
Black casual socks
Black and tan Camper lace-ups (look inspired by athletic shoes)
Black leather car coat
Black leather gloves
Black leather driving cap


----------



## topbroker

Zingari said:


> I enjoy this and the Trad thread but I do question why the same entries should go in each one?
> 
> Yes I know what you wear today might also be Trad but is this not duplicity?


When I feel I'm dressed at least semi-trad, I post the outfit over there; when not, over here; but not in both places. I just figure that's polite; no one needs *that *much of me, to see the same post twice.


----------



## bwep

piacenza cashmere zip sweater
g isaia barrel cuff LS
tardini belt
pantharella socks
levi's 505s
lucchese goat skin ropers


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> I like your style very much. Welcome to the Forum! How's the style quotient of businessmen in Mobile, on average?


Thanks. I've seen some businessmen well dressed and some not so. By well dressed I mean wearing what looks like a nice suit - not necessarily fitting just right. Many here, like most places, wear their jacket sleeves too long or their pants don't break right on their shoes or they wear the wrong kind of shoes with a nice suit, etc. Because the weather is so hot during most of the year and with the relatively mild winters you often see men without jackets and with the sleeves of their dress shirts rolled up like a politician on the campaign trail. Most lawyers here sport the Trad look. A few that I encounter at the courthouse are very sharp dressers. As far as the police department, where I work, a detective who can tuck in his shirt correctly is considered a sharp dresser. It's really kind of sad. It doesn't take too much for me to be one of the best dressed detectives. I've come to this forum to learn how to be better dressed among men who really know how to dress properly. Did I answer the question or did I just ramble all over the place?


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> Adventurebilt brown


I really like that hat. I just ordered a new fedora (grey/Akubra ) online. I'll share pictures when it arrives.


----------



## AlanC

^Akubra is a good choice, very good quality for the money. Which style did you order?


----------



## mcarthur

BamaMike-
Thank you.
Please post picture of your Akubra


----------



## Bama Mike

AlanC said:


> ^Akubra is a good choice, very good quality for the money. Which style did you order?


I ordered an Akubra - Imperial Quality "Squatter." I believe this was one recommended by Matt Decker.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni suit
Ferragamo tie
Oxxford shirt
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Thanks. I've seen some businessmen well dressed and some not so. By well dressed I mean wearing what looks like a nice suit - not necessarily fitting just right. Many here, like most places, wear their jacket sleeves too long or their pants don't break right on their shoes or they wear the wrong kind of shoes with a nice suit, etc. Because the weather is so hot during most of the year and with the relatively mild winters you often see men without jackets and with the sleeves of their dress shirts rolled up like a politician on the campaign trail. Most lawyers here sport the Trad look. A few that I encounter at the courthouse are very sharp dressers. As far as the police department, where I work, a detective who can tuck in his shirt correctly is considered a sharp dresser. It's really kind of sad. It doesn't take too much for me to be one of the best dressed detectives. I've come to this forum to learn how to be better dressed among men who really know how to dress properly. Did I answer the question or did I just ramble all over the place?


No, your answer was great. I like your comment that "It doesn't take much for me to be one of the best dressed detectives"; I've been in environments like that!

Part of the reason I asked was that I'm kind of interested in how different parts of the country are holding the line on classic style. I used to think that the South was generally better on this until I learned that executives at financial institutions in Dallas don't typically wear ties; that threw me. All bankers in Wisconsin wear ties.

However, I have heard that the Jos. A. Bank store in Atlanta is one of the chain's topmost performers, so that would seem to indicate classic strength in that market.

I would envision Mobile businessmen looking stylish in the summer in their seersucker suits and rep ties, but this is probably a fantasy.


----------



## topbroker

Snowy, windy Sunday here in Wisconsin; I'm dressing accordingly.

Wide-wale dark tan cuffed corduroys with wide leg openings
Blue button-down
Nautica navy patterned crewneck sweater
Black jeans belt
Oatmeal boot socks
Italian make (I forgot whom) winter boots in black with tan "spats" (I did a double-take the first time I saw someone else wearing these, thinking they *were* spats); about 8' high; zipper closure; trendy but interesting
Woodsman beige barn coat with dark brown corduroy collar and cuffs
Brown leather gloves
Brown corduroy driving cap
Navy patterned scarf


----------



## AlanC

Bama Mike said:


> I ordered an Akubra - Imperial Quality "Squatter." I believe this was one recommended by Matt Decker.


Looks nice. Matt's a good one to listen to for hat advice.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers suit coat
Brooks Brothers buff linen waistcoat
Brooks Brothers fc shirt
Dormeuil tie
Kent Wang pocket square, white woven jacquard silk paisley
vintage snowflake-esque double-sided cufflinks
Corbin houndstooth trousers
Trafalgar braces
black with grey dots wool socks
AE Park Avenues, black


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## suitntieguy

AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers suit coat
> Brooks Brothers buff linen waistcoat
> Brooks Brothers fc shirt
> Dormeuil tie
> Kent Wang pocket square, white woven jacquard silk paisley
> vintage snowflake-esque double-sided cufflinks
> Corbin houndstooth trousers
> Trafalgar braces
> black with grey dots wool socks
> AE Park Avenues, black


Alan, Nice as always, but where do you buy your cufflinks? I am always impressed by your CL.
Thanks,
JOrdan


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks for the kind words. Those, like almost all of my links, came from ebay. Those are unmarked, likely base metal, links that I doubt I paid more than $10 for.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP shearling overcoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni corduroy pant
TB belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers


----------



## Mahler

*First time!*

My first time on this thread, but I'm feeling adventurous since today was the first time I've ever worn braces, which I'm showing off on one of the pictures.

You will notice that my choice of footwear (Church's opera pumps) may be inappropriate for the occasion (Christmas eve dinner) and does not fit with the rest of the outfit, but I'm going to wear these to a wedding in a few days with a tuxedo, and had to break them in first.

The rest is:

RLPL shirt
Paul Stuart 2B SB suit (bought recently at NYC's Gentleman's Resale for $100)
Battistoni tie
BB pocket square

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1km1.jpg

https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p2wn3.jpg


----------



## e90cruiser

Ralph Lauren suit
AE Cliftons (rocking the bluchers on a less formal day)
RL Purple Lable tie


----------



## Hard2Fit

Mahler said:


> Paul Stuart 2B SB suit (bought recently at NYC's Gentleman's Resale for $100)


Nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur

e90cruiser & mahler-
Looking nice


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co buckskin


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> Ralph Lauren suit
> AE Cliftons (rocking the bluchers on a less formal day)
> RL Purple Lable tie


That's a great picture!


----------



## topbroker

I headed out for errands this Christmas Eve more dressed up than I would usually be on a day off. I guess I wanted to look good amidst the crowds!

J. Peterman light brown windowpane single-vent sportcoat (recent Ebay find)










Taupe cuffed trousers
Enro light blue point collar shirt
XMI bright red patterned tie (some shine to the silk)
Red Christmas pocket square with green holly leaves
Gold collar safety pin (from Broderick.com)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band
Taupe OTC socks
Cole-Haan burgundy "Pinch Buckle" kiltie monkstrap loafers
Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat
Dark green patterned scarf
Brown leather gloves
Scala brown fedora

Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice shopping attire. Wishing you a Merry Christmas


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> That's a great picture!


Thanks, Topbroker.


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> ^ Nice shopping attire. Wishing you a Merry Christmas


Thanks, and a Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni shearling jacket
NM sweater
Versace jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## e90cruiser

Guys, I need your opinion on this suit, shoes, and tie ensemble. Does it work? My first brown tie. And do the AE Park Avenues in merlot work with it?


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> Guys, I need your opinion on this suit, shoes, and tie ensemble. Does it work? My first brown tie. And do the AE Park Avenues in merlot work with it?


It works for me! Couldn't be classier.


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> It works for me! Couldn't be classier.


Great. I've never worn a brown tie. And I am conservative as all get out. Glad it works.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> Great. I've never worn a brown tie. And I am conservative as all get out. Glad it works.


Among other beautifully realized aspects of the outfit, the trouser break is just exquisite.


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> Among other beautifully realized aspects of the outfit, the trouser break is just exquisite.


Much appreciated. Always nice when someone notices the small things. Makes it all worthwhile. Most people wouldn't have noticed. The fellas here on this site do, though.

Thanks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
LP shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressed and ready to spend at the BB post-Xmas sale . . .*

It will be a very quiet day at the office today, but a rather more active one for my charge card, as I've got my eye (and soon will have my hands) on a few things at the Brooks Bros. post-Xmas sale.

I was pre-sold one of the grey glen plaid three-piece suits (I demurred on the grey pinstripe Golden Fleece - even at a healthy discount, the price would be a bit too much for me), and am going to try on one of the sports jackets on sale - the olive with windowpane overplaid.

For this expedition into uncharted waters of indebtedness, I dressed appropriately:

Brown mini-herringbone three-piece suit (BB)

Mauve and light brown pencil-striped shirt (against a cream background, with cream spread collar and double cuffs - BB again)

Mauve silk jacquard tie, woven with alternating tiny squares of silver grey and dull gold (BB)

Cream silk pocket square, folded into three points, and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Vintage gold watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)

Faceted aventurine cufflinks, set in sterling silver (CT)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB)

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry raincoat (it's rumoured to be showery, later)

Cashmere tartan scarf (Scotch House, when it was affordable by US citizens - pattern is Muted Hunting Cameron)

Brown microsuede trilby (practical in wet weather, cheap, and not ugly)

Floris Cefiro


----------



## Cravate Noire




----------



## topbroker

Back to work today. The only thing I really like about winter is getting to wear my topcoats and scarfs!

Navy cross-hatch double-breasted ventless suit
Ike Behar medium blue (subtle) mini-check shirt with white rounded spread collar and white French cuffs
Green/gold patterned tie
Gold/diamond tie tack
Navy pocket square with white striping, rectangular fold
Silver pocket watch with silver chain clipped to trouser waist (left side)
Gray/green rectangular cufflinks
Navy OTC socks
Allen Edmonds black "Cody" kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Calvin Klein "Truth" cologne 
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Blue patterned scarf
Black wide-brim fedora


----------



## topbroker

Cravate Noire said:


>


What's the make on the tie? It's lovely.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> It will be a very quiet day at the office today, but a rather more active one for my charge card, as I've got my eye (and soon will have my hands) on a few things at the Brooks Bros. post-Xmas sale.
> 
> I was pre-sold one of the grey glen plaid three-piece suits (I demurred on the grey pinstripe Golden Fleece - even at a healthy discount, the price would be a bit too much for me), and am going to try on one of the sports jackets on sale - the olive with windowpane overplaid.
> 
> For this expedition into uncharted waters of indebtedness, I dressed appropriately:
> 
> Brown mini-herringbone three-piece suit (BB)
> 
> Mauve and light brown pencil-striped shirt (against a cream background, with cream spread collar and double cuffs - BB again)
> 
> Mauve silk jacquard tie, woven with alternating tiny squares of silver grey and dull gold (BB)
> 
> Cream silk pocket square, folded into three points, and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket
> 
> Vintage gold watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)
> 
> Faceted aventurine cufflinks, set in sterling silver (CT)
> 
> Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> 
> Brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB)
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Olive Burberry raincoat (it's rumoured to be showery, later)
> 
> Cashmere tartan scarf (Scotch House, when it was affordable by US citizens - pattern is Muted Hunting Cameron)
> 
> Brown microsuede trilby (practical in wet weather, cheap, and not ugly)
> 
> Floris Cefiro


Love your descriptions. Also the phrase "uncharted waters of indebtedness."


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust
Good luck at BB sale


----------



## DOn_Gotti

The tie is Robert Talbott


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment . . .*

. . . I occasionally need reassurance that I'm not totally babbling like an idiot :icon_smile_big:



topbroker said:


> Love your descriptions. Also the phrase "uncharted waters of indebtedness."


----------



## upr_crust

*I survived the BB sale, but just barely . . .*

The Liberty Plaza branch of BB was awash in people at 11:40 AM, and my salesperson was tied up for some several moments with his previous sale, which included several discount or gift cards, along with sale prices, and the extra 15% discount.

Finally, he was able to retrieve the sports jacket that he had ordered in for me, and it fit perfectly (if a shade snugly) - no need for alterations of the sleeves, at the very least.

I am sure that now, with the witching hour of 1:00 PM past, that the hysteria level is down to a murmur. As it was, the place was so crazed that I demurred on picking up a pair of shoes (fiscal probity and my already considerably-sized collection of footwear also had a hand in this), though when BB's cordovans will be discounted 25% again remains to be seen (most probably not often in the near future).



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust
> Good luck at BB sale


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF gray wool trousers
SF- ps


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> What's the make on the tie? It's lovely.


Love Robert Talbott ties. I have a few myself. Vivid colors.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rizal coat
NM sweater
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
VV- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS jacket
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## upr_crust

*In the wake of the post-Xmas sales, I have the chance . . .*

. . . to "play with my new toy", sartorially, as it were.

Today's ensemble:

Olive Saxxon wool 3-button sports jacket, side-vented, with a subtle windowpane overplaid of dark red and red-orange (BB - picked up 12/26)

Deep French blue twill shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (CT)

Printed silk twill tie, scarlet background, printed with small figures in yellow and green (Paul Stuart)

Double-sided enamelled sterling cufflinks, in blue and yellow, eight-sided star pattern over incised silver (Barney's - from Deakin & Francis)

Brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Dark brown wool trousers (BB)

Brown patterned OTC socks (origins too humble to mention)

Red-brown Italian-made moc-toe bluchers (J&M)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms - a moment of fiscal probity overcoming qualms about quality, i.e. it was a bargain at the time).

Solid light green cashmere scarf (Polo - from little Ralphie's palazzo on Madison & 72nd, a relic of retail therapy during a stressful time in my life)

Grey fedora

Floris Elite

Enough style to face a half-empty office on my last working day of the year, no?


----------



## Holdfast

Feeling slightly becalmed in the halcyon days between Christmas and New Year...



M&S trousers & scarf
RL Polo shirt
Topman waistcoat
Liberty overcoat
YSL boots


----------



## topbroker

Today I wanted to look like a British banker with Euro flair. 

Dark grey single-breasted ventless suit
T.M. Lewin mini-check shirt (blue and pink tones), with cutaway spread collar and French cuffs
Midnight blue and silver wave pattern tie
Navy braces
Dark blue patterned pocket square, rectangular fold
Round silver cufflinks with inset translucent stones
Swiss Army watch with black band
Jos. Bank dark grey OTC socks with subtle argyle pattern
Black wingtips
Burberry cologne 
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Blue patterned scarf
Fawn fedora with black band


----------



## Cravate Noire

Nice casual Outfit Holdfast!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> https://i19.tinypic.com/8fmhb7o.jpg
> https://i2.tinypic.com/8eranhc.jpg
> https://i6.tinypic.com/8bf66mo.jpg
> https://i7.tinypic.com/8g57jgm.jpg


Cool pocket square and the coat looks nice too.

The shoes are very old-fashioned to my eye, but if you enjoy wearing them, kudos. I'd feel about 70 wearing them, I think!


----------



## Soph

Steven Seagal hijacked my casual


----------



## e90cruiser

Holdfast said:


> Feeling slightly becalmed in the halcyon days between Christmas and New Year...
> 
> M&S trousers & scarf
> RL Polo shirt
> Topman waistcoat
> Liberty overcoat
> YSL boots


I always enjoy checking out your posts, Holdfast.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni polo
BJ corduroys
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tabacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Z-shirt
SF- neck tie
H- ps
BB- red braces


----------



## topbroker

I paid a visit to Jos. A. Bank today to try on a sportcoat I had ordered -- a blue-brown plaid Signature wool that went to $99 from $595 during a two-day "Doorbuster" sale last week (they are really giving away the farm at JAB these days). So I dressed up more than usual on a Saturday for the try-on.

Light gray checked sportcoat with black tones
Black gabardine cuffed trousers
French blue point collar shirt with French cuffs
Navy patterned tie
Navy patterned pocket square
Silver and navy square cufflinks
Black leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Black patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan black snaffle-bit loafers
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black and gold scarf
Short-brimmed Champ brown fedora with black band and feather


----------



## topbroker

Cravate Noire said:


>


*Love *the shoes. And I'm not 70.


----------



## Soph

Brad Pitt Hijacks my casual today








Malo Navy Cashmere Scarf
BR Tshirt under sweater
Smedly Celestial Blue Turtleneck
Too much on under this jacket for best fit but I'm warm
Borrelli Tweed with Suede shoulder and elbow patches, 3 button Safari Style Jacket
Sutor Brown Belt
Earnest Sewn Fulton Jeans
Prada Jodhpur Tan Ankle Boots


----------



## english_gent

Sophistication said:


> Brad Pitt Hijacks my casual today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malo Navy Cashmere Scarf
> BR Tshirt under sweater
> Smedly Celestial Blue Turtleneck
> Too much on under this jacket for best fit but I'm warm
> Borrelli Tweed with Suede shoulder and elbow patches, 3 button Safari Style Jacket
> Sutor Brown Belt
> Earnest Sewn Fulton Jeans
> Prada Jodhpur Tan Ankle Boots


its nice to see brad pitt dressing with style for a change !


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM scarf
NM belt
Portoland gloves
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nicely done. Consider OTC socks and a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD 
SF shirt
Talcott-ps
BB navy blue braces


----------



## AlanC

^All dressed up today, Mac--nice!

My efforts:



Samuelsohn suit
Robert Talbott tie, silk-wool blend (a bit more muted in person)
Brooks Brothers shirt
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy (protected from the elements by Tingley rubber overshoes)


----------



## Holdfast

I like both of your ties, Alan & mcarthur.


----------



## topbroker

Pretty mucky day here in Wisconsin, so I went for a kind of hybrid outfit.

Brooks Bros. vintage tan single-vent camel hair sportcoat
Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck
Nautica carpenter style jeans (22' leg openings)
Black jeans belt
Maroon pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black boot socks
Skecher 7-eyelet black engineer boots (pretty heavy, but matches the heaviness of the jeans -- and provides solid footing in the muck!)
Tan single-breasted wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Navy patterned scarf
Broner tan plaid driving cap


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC & HF-
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
LP sweater
Mason's pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Barney's ankle-boots


----------



## Holdfast

Decided on a darker shirt than usual today:




RLPL suit
Zegna shirt
Versace tie
Zegna Couture shoes
Liberty overcoat
Ede scarf & gloves


----------



## Rossini

nice shoes Holdfast. I presume those Zegnas are made by Ferragamo?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Today's outfit is a reprise/slight variation of what I wore for a couple hours "out" on Saturday. Because I liked it the first time and had it on so briefly. 

Light gray checked sportcoat with black tones
Black gabardine cuffed trousers
Marshall Field's French blue French cuff point collar shirt
Navy patterned tie with light blue, gold, and white tones
Black leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Navy patterned pocket square
Egg-shaped cufflinks with scalloped silver edge and blue striated stones 
Swiss Army watch with black band
Armani Mania cologne
Black paisley OTC socks
Black kiltie tassel loafers
Black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. Bank black and gold scarf
Black wide-brim fedora
5-eyelet Bean duck boots for the muck (these have brown uppers, as opposed to my 6-eyelet and 3-eyelet Beans, which have tan uppers)


----------



## Bama Mike

Black stingy brim hat by Bailey
White French Cuff shirt by Jos. A. Bank
Silver collar bar by Dillards
Blue silk tie by Nicole Miller
Silver Tie bar by Meeting Street
Grey/black check pants by Stafford
Dark grey jacket by Tommy Hilfiger
Blue linen pocket square (2 point fold) by Jos A. Bank


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nicely done


----------



## mipcar

Agree, very nice. Like the way the tie knot fills the collar. Only thing missing is the dimple in the tie itself. Maybe not so important when using a tie bar.

Mychael


----------



## Bama Mike

Thanks guys. I recently bought some new shirts and ties - look forward to wearing them later this week and next. I'm trying to play around with different color combinations and that is what I focused on during my last round of shopping. I'll post some pics of those later this week.


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Black stingy brim hat by Bailey
> White French Cuff shirt by Jos. A. Bank
> Silver collar bar by Dillards
> Blue silk tie by Nicole Miller
> Silver Tie bar by Meeting Street
> Grey/black check pants by Stafford
> Dark grey jacket by Tommy Hilfiger
> Blue linen pocket square (2 point fold) by Jos A. Bank


Absolutely smashing, Mike! I really like the fold of the pocket square and the way the color harmonizes with the tie. The contrast between the linen and silk is also very nice. And the French cuffs are perfect.

It would be great to see the pants with the jacket; sounds like a nice combo.

The hat adds a terrifically dapper touch, dashing without being dated (although in black and white, you'd be an excellent film noir detective). You wear it with a confident air, which is what makes all the difference. Can't be sheepish about a fedora -- you have to mean it!

Question about the collar pin: Is it one of those that slides onto the points of the collar? I like the look but have had bad luck with one side or the other of the pin slipping off.

So I've approached the issue in a couple of ways. One is to have eyelet collars made for me. When my shirt collars and cuffs wear out, I have them replaced with white collars and cuffs by Maldonado of San Antonio (for a mere $25.00 with shipping). He can do any collar or cuff style that you like, so I've converted many barrel cuff shirts to French cuffs this way, and have also converted many ordinary point collars to eyelet or tab or club collars, all of which are hard to find these days. I have a number of collar bars from Broderick.com, in both gold and silver, that are made for use with eyelet collars.

It's true that for this approach you have to like contrasting collars and cuffs, but I do so that's not a problem for me. Collars and cuffs always wear out before the rest of a shirt and were originally detachable for that reason, so this is an eminently practical approach to lengthening the life of favorite shirts.

Another way I've approached this collar bar issue is to use traditional gold and silver safety pin collar bars, also available through Broderick. I use these on regular point collars, but I carefully select which shirts I want to employ in this way, because once the safety pin holes are made, they *will* be visible, and I always have to use the pins with those shirts. I think the safety pin look is very sharp.

I also like your tie bar. One appropriate option with tie bars which not everyone is aware of is to wear them at a downward angle instead of straight across. If I am recalling correctly, menswear maven Alan Flusser likes that manner of wearing them -- although it works best with thinner tie bars. Thick or vintage tie bars often work better straight across the tie, as you're wearing yours here.

Forgive the lengthy discourse!


----------



## Holdfast

Rossini said:


> nice shoes Holdfast. I presume those Zegnas are made by Ferragamo?


I _think_ so. They're too new to be Sutors at any rate. But I'd argue they're a step up from normal Tramezzas in terms of neatness of finish and waist treatment. Neat shoes, for sure.



Bama Mike said:


> Black stingy brim hat by Bailey
> White French Cuff shirt by Jos. A. Bank
> Silver collar bar by Dillards
> Blue silk tie by Nicole Miller
> Silver Tie bar by Meeting Street
> Grey/black check pants by Stafford
> Dark grey jacket by Tommy Hilfiger
> Blue linen pocket square (2 point fold) by Jos A. Bank


Very swish, dude. :aportnoy:


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> Absolutely smashing, Mike! I really like the fold of the pocket square and the way the color harmonizes with the tie. The contrast between the linen and silk is also very nice. And the French cuffs are perfect.
> 
> It would be great to see the pants with the jacket; sounds like a nice combo.
> 
> The hat adds a terrifically dapper touch, dashing without being dated (although in black and white, you'd be an excellent film noir detective). You wear it with a confident air, which is what makes all the difference. Can't be sheepish about a fedora -- you have to mean it!
> 
> Question about the collar pin: Is it one of those that slides onto the points of the collar? I like the look but have had bad luck with one side or the other of the pin slipping off.
> 
> So I've approached the issue in a couple of ways. One is to have eyelet collars made for me. When my shirt collars and cuffs wear out, I have them replaced with white collars and cuffs by Maldonado of San Antonio (for a mere $25.00 with shipping). He can do any collar or cuff style that you like, so I've converted many barrel cuff shirts to French cuffs this way, and have also converted many ordinary point collars to eyelet or tab or club collars, all of which are hard to find these days. I have a number of collar bars from Broderick.com, in both gold and silver, that are made for use with eyelet collars.
> 
> It's true that for this approach you have to like contrasting collars and cuffs, but I do so that's not a problem for me. Collars and cuffs always wear out before the rest of a shirt and were originally detachable for that reason, so this is an eminently practical approach to lengthening the life of favorite shirts.
> 
> Another way I've approached this collar bar issue is to use traditional gold and silver safety pin collar bars, also available through Broderick. I use these on regular point collars, but I carefully select which shirts I want to employ in this way, because once the safety pin holes are made, they *will* be visible, and I always have to use the pins with those shirts. I think the safety pin look is very sharp.
> 
> I also like your tie bar. One appropriate option with tie bars which not everyone is aware of is to wear them at a downward angle instead of straight across. If I am recalling correctly, menswear maven Alan Flusser likes that manner of wearing them -- although it works best with thinner tie bars. Thick or vintage tie bars often work better straight across the tie, as you're wearing yours here.
> 
> Forgive the lengthy discourse!


Thanks for the great response. My collar bars are the kind that attach to the collar on both sides. I don't have any shirts yet that have the eyelets, though I'm looking for some. No problems yet with the bar slipping off. Hopefully there won't be any. I recently purchased Flusser's "Dressing the Man" and noticed the advice about the downward angle of the tie bar. It looks great in the pictures I've seen, but I just haven't been able to go with it yet. Perhaps it's the military in me that makes me think it all has to be lined up perfectly. I'll get there. Thanks again for taking the time to respond.

Mike


----------



## Rossini

Bama Mike said:


> Black stingy brim hat by Bailey
> White French Cuff shirt by Jos. A. Bank
> Silver collar bar by Dillards
> Blue silk tie by Nicole Miller
> Silver Tie bar by Meeting Street
> Grey/black check pants by Stafford
> Dark grey jacket by Tommy Hilfiger
> Blue linen pocket square (2 point fold) by Jos A. Bank


A tad too regimented. Nice hat, but the pocket square and tie are too stiffly presented. Even if you went for a normal shirt collar, it would help.


----------



## topbroker

Rossini said:


> A tad too regimented. Nice hat, but the pocket square and tie are too stiffly presented. Even if you went for a normal shirt collar, it would help.


Speaking from my third party perspective, I couldn't agree less. All a matter of taste (as these matters usually are). Business formal wear is naturally "regimented"; that's part of its appeal. I think that all the parts of this presentation work together well, including the collar (what's "normal"?).

On one day, one looks one way; on another day, one looks another way. Outfits are not appeals to a Platonic ideal of dress, but an expression of a certain sensibility in a certain mood on a certain day. We change our outfits to suit our feelings; that's one of the great things about outfits! This particular outfit of Bama Mike's has aesthetic coherence; you may read it as stiffness and regimentation, but I read it as precision and professionalism.

Besides, maybe 0.01% (or 1/10,000) American males bother to look this good on a given day.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling coat
BG hoodie
PDC cords
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Armani boots


----------



## Simon Myerson

Bama Mike - a genuinely individual look. Like the nod to the mods and the positioning of the tie pin to exactly reflect the bar on the shirt. I would never dare to do this, but I think it looks great.


----------



## satorstyle

Mike nice look! Is the the sport coat a flannel material?


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy blue cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Happy New Year, everyone!

Black/white houndstooth single-breasted three-button ventless sportcoat
Marshall Field's Field Gear black cuffed chinos (slightly wide leg opening)
Alain Figaret button-down, white ground with red and gray stripes, open neck
Lis Claiborne black belt, slightly wide, with prominent silver buckle (rectangular frame with thick bar across middle and open spaces above and below)
Black pocket square, puff fold
Black diamond pattern OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups, high shine
Swiss Army watch with black band
Black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. Bank black and gold scarf
Black/white tweed driving cap


----------



## Soph

Since we've been discussing Turtlenecks over at SF and alot of people say I look like Daniel Criag I let him hijack my casual today 
Luciano Barbera by Attolini Design Brown Check Cashmere 3 button side vent SC
Ballantyne cashmere Turtleneck Sweater
Sutor Belt/Earnest Sewn Fulton
RM Williams Boot
2nd pic:
Ceasare Attolini Cashmere sportcoat
Smedley wool turtleneck


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR sweater
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Portoland gloves
Brioni scarf


----------



## Bama Mike

Blue contrast shirt with french cuffs by Eagle
Silver and mother of pearl cufflinks
Yellow tie with blue and red checks by Royal Tie Club
Silver tie bar only slightly off center (not ready for the full slant yet)
Blazer by S&K
Pale yellow silk pocket square by Jos A Bank, in a puff and pointing towar left shoulder
SS Rolex Submariner watch (Anniversary edition)
Black leather belt with silver buckle 
Dark grey pants with cuff by Perry Ellis
Black leather lace up shoes with high shine
Black fedora with 2 1/2" brim
Tan overcoat
Black leather gloves


----------



## Bama Mike

Sophistication said:


> Since we've been discussing Turtlenecks over at SF and alot of people say I look like Daniel Criag I let him hijack my casual today
> Luciano Barbera by Attolini Design Brown Check Cashmere 3 button side vent SC
> Ballantyne cashmere Turtleneck Sweater
> Sutor Belt/Earnest Sewn Fulton
> RM Williams Boot
> 2nd pic:
> Ceasare Attolini Cashmere sportcoat
> Smedley wool turtleneck


I like the look.


----------



## Holdfast

Great work Soph & Mike.




RLPL suit
Zegna shirt
Versace tie
Loake 1880 Exeter
Paul Smith overcoat
Lester Bowden scarf
Ede gloves


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear while coming down with a cold . . .*

I will beg your collective indulgence in advance, as the combination of having been out of the office for the past four days, and the blossoming of some form of sinus infection may make my deathless prose a bit more deadly, but, here goes - today's ensemble:

Grey six-button pinstripe D/B suit (Polo, via Syms)

French blue shirt, with bold white and red stripes, white collar, and white double cuffs (H&K)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Scarlet silk pocket square, pattern of tiny polka dots/spots in white (Ashear, via Syms)

Black Polo belt (via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms - I sense the theme of cheapness, er, I mean thrift, in today's attire)

Black cap-toe double monk-strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Oversized navy cashmere scarf (Zegna - from Zegna itself)

Navy longitudinally-striped woven wool scarf,,stripes of bright blue and scarlet (BB)

Grey fedora

Guerlain Heritage (it's cold enough in NYC to safely wear it)

Now, to see about starting 2008 in earnest . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^Nicely done. Drink lots of water for your cold


----------



## mcarthur

HF & Mike
Looking good


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Bama Mike

McArthur, where do you get most of your hats? You must have one for every occasion. They look great.


----------



## topbroker

Looking good, Mike!

Here's my first business outfit of 2008:

Olive single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Brooks Bros. burgundy/white candy stripe button-down
Brooks Bros. black patterned tie with burgundy tones
Gold tie bar, angled down
Black pocket square, points up
Black braces
Olive patterned OTC socks
Bally black plaintoe lace-ups (very sleek)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band
Black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. Bank silk/wool black and gold scarf
Champ vintage black velour fedora with gray patterned band and one outrageous feather (new Ebay purchase)


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> Looking good, Mike!
> 
> Here's my first business outfit of 2008:
> 
> Olive single-breasted three-button ventless suit
> Brooks Bros. burgundy/white candy stripe button-down
> Brooks Bros. black patterned tie with burgundy tones
> Gold tie bar, angled down
> Black pocket square, points up
> Black braces
> Olive patterned OTC socks
> Bally black plaintoe lace-ups (very sleek)
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band
> Black double-breasted topcoat
> Black leather gloves
> Jos. Bank silk/wool black and gold scarf
> Champ vintage black velour fedora with gray patterned band and one outrageous feather (new Ebay purchase)


Thanks, buddy. You and others sporting those nice scarfs makes me really want to run out and get one. Our winters are rather mild here but every now and then it is cold enough to justify one. It's that cold right now. Sounds like a great ensemble you have there.


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Thanks, buddy. You and others sporting those nice scarfs makes me really want to run out and get one. Our winters are rather mild here but every now and then it is cold enough to justify one. It's that cold right now. Sounds like a great ensemble you have there.


About the only thing I like about winter is the seasonal wardrobe aspect of it.  In fact, knowing that I can wear my winter gear gets me through those cold Wisconsin mornings, not just practically but emotionally.

As with just about every type of garment in my wardrobe, I've scored some nice scarf finds on Ebay. Also had luck buying seasonal stuff as it goes out of season (I bought this Bank scarf two Aprils ago at half-off).


----------



## I'm Pelham

*here goes...*

I love this thread but never had a go before... I doubt I'll ever post photos - or if anyone would want me too... but you never know!

Frank Foster pink/white candy stripe shirt with white collar
Pink/cream barred Hayward tie
Naby 2sb Hayward Blazer
Harvie & Hudson charcoal flannels
Brioni dark grey socks
Brioni Brown belt
Ferragamo Brown laceups
Black Harrods Raincoat
Brown leather Crombie Gloves


----------



## Bama Mike

I'm Pelham said:


> I love this thread but never had a go before... I doubt I'll ever post photos - or if anyone would want me too... but you never know!
> 
> Frank Foster pink/white candy stripe shirt with white collar
> Pink/cream barred Hayward tie
> Naby 2sb Hayward Blazer
> Harvie & Hudson charcoal flannels
> Brioni dark grey socks
> Brioni Brown belt
> Ferragamo Brown laceups
> Black Harrods Raincoat
> Brown leather Crombie Gloves


I'd love to see a picture of that combination. It sounds great.


----------



## mcarthur

Bama Mike said:


> McArthur, where do you get most of your hats? You must have one for every occasion. They look great.


Thank you. Most of my fedoras come from Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat Company in Chicago


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> Thank you. Most of my fedoras come from Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat Company in Chicago


I just looked them up and discovered they have a nice website displaying many of their models. It would be so nice to have a company like that locally. I guess there aren't many of those left anywhere now. I might try to do business with them in the future. We need to keep places like that open and prosperous.


----------



## mcarthur

Bama Mike said:


> I just looked them up and discovered they have a nice website displaying many of their models. It would be so nice to have a company like that locally. I guess there aren't many of those left anywhere now. I might try to do business with them in the future. We need to keep places like that open and prosperous.


Check with the company I believe that might have a showing in Birmingham


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> Check with the company I believe that might have a showing in Birmingham


Will do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel coat
Zegna polo
DG pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
BJ boots
BR scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## mipcar

Bama Mike said:


> Blue contrast shirt with french cuffs by Eagle
> Silver and mother of pearl cufflinks
> Yellow tie with blue and red checks by Royal Tie Club
> Silver tie bar only slightly off center (not ready for the full slant yet)
> Blazer by S&K
> Pale yellow silk pocket square by Jos A Bank, in a puff and pointing towar left shoulder
> SS Rolex Submariner watch (Anniversary edition)
> Black leather belt with silver buckle
> Dark grey pants with cuff by Perry Ellis
> Black leather lace up shoes with high shine
> Black fedora with 2 1/2" brim
> Tan overcoat
> Black leather gloves


hmm, maybe just me but that color combination does not work for me. For some reason I also feel that the particular color tie would look better without the clip.

Mychael


----------



## stcolumba

3 piece DB Hickey Freeman suit charcoal gray with blue chalk stripe
Robert Talbott white shirt, wide English spread collar, double cuff
dark blue patterned Hickey Freeman tie
AE black Clifton shoes


----------



## upr_crust

*Co-ordinating one's attire to one's fast-reddening nose . . .*

Maintaining standards of attire during an upper-respiratory infection is something of a labour of love (or an obsession), but, for what it's worth, today's attire:

Navy S/B two-button multi-stripe suit (BB)

Lavender shirt, w/ bold white stripes, white spread collar, and white double cuffs (H&K)

Navy silk jacquard tie, woven with silver spots/polka dots - 1/4 inch, widely spaced (BB)

Sterling silver turned double-bar cufflinks, the ends of the bars set with cabochon sapphires (Deakin & Francis, bought at a trunk show of their wares)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black Polo belt

Black ribbed OTC socks

Black New & Lingwood wingtip balmorals

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair overcoat (BB, and quite necessary for today's weather - when last I looked, it was 12F/-11C in NYC, and it's windy)

Oversized black, blue and green tartan cashmere scarf (Aquascutum)

Navy wool longitudinally-striped scarf, stripes of bright blue and scarlet (BB)

Patou for Men (a heavy scent for a cold day - at least one smells warm)

One fast-reddening nose, one congested set of sinuses . . .  (and yes, mcarthur, I am drinking lots of liquids, thanks for the advice).


----------



## Acct2000

It looks like you have an outfit that will complement your nose nicely!! 

Actually I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling well.


----------



## Bama Mike

upr crust - I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## jackmccullough

Today--long johns!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Forsberg and Bama . . .*

. . . for your well-wishes.

Fear not - I am usually a stubbornly germ-resistant critter, and I normally recover from minor things like colds fairly quickly, and I am resolute in maintaining my sense of humour throughout the whole experience.



Bama Mike said:


> upr crust - I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Holdfast

upr crust - I'm sorry that it appears to be your turn to fall ill. May I return the well wishes you offered me a week or so ago! 

Decided to go tieless today. Not sure why - call it a whim!




Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Loake 1880 Wells
Aquascutum coat
M&S scarf
Polo gloves


----------



## bwep

Ravazollo cashmere odd jacket
Zegna barrel cuff LS
Nicky tie
Borreli PS
Samuelsohn gray odd trousers
Kielty/Julian buckle and belt
pantharella socks
EG bespoke captoes


----------



## mcarthur

stcolumba said:


> 3 piece DB Hickey Freeman suit charcoal gray with blue chalk stripe
> Robert Talbott white shirt, wide English spread collar, double cuff
> dark blue patterned Hickey Freeman tie
> AE black Clifton shoes


Sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
You attire should have a neck tie


----------



## topbroker

The outfit is business casual today, for my resolutely casual CEO.

Jos. Bank Signature British tan single-breasted two-button single-vent suit
Jos. Bank cobalt blue silk long-sleeve polo, buttoned all the way up
Brown leather belt with vertical scoring
Tropical themed pocket square with light blue and white tones
Jos. Bank tan argyle OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Fossil watch with gold/silver band
Burberry cologne
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Navy scarf with burgundy striping
Scottish brown tweed driving cap


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> The outfit is business casual today, for my resolutely casual CEO.
> 
> Jos. Bank Signature British tan single-breasted two-button single-vent suit
> Jos. Bank cobalt blue silk long-sleeve polo, buttoned all the way up
> Brown leather belt with vertical scoring
> Tropical themed pocket square with light blue and white tones
> Jos. Bank tan argyle OTC socks
> Allen Edmonds dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band
> Burberry cologne
> Tan single-breasted topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> Navy scarf with burgundy striping
> Scottish brown tweed driving cap


That's how a stylish man dresses casually. Sounds nice. That cologne - is it Burberry London? I recently purchased a bottle of that and really like it.


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> That's how a stylish man dresses casually. Sounds nice. That cologne - is it Burberry London? I recently purchased a bottle of that and really like it.


Thanks, Mike! It's the "standard" Burberry cologne. They make quite an array of scents, it seems.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy blue cords
H- ps


----------



## Capt Ron

*Do we match or clash?*










Please meet my number one haram princesss!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
Agnona sweater
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DE loafers
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## stcolumba

3 piece Oxxford DB grey suit with a light blue window pane
light blue Clarke and Daw double cuff shirt, wide English spread collar
Robert Talbott blue square cufflinks
light yellow Stefano Ricci silk tie with blue foulard pattern
blue Trafalgar braces
black Vass Budapest shoes
Schneider dark navy duffel coat (Another deep freeze day in Michigan.)


----------



## upr_crust

*The effect of nasal distress and cold weather . . .*

. . . on one's sense of sartorial splendour.

Thanks, first, holdfast, for the well-wishes.

The cold gripping the Northeast has continued, and my sinus cavities still seem to be filled with Silly Putty, thus I've opted for a casual look today.

Black and white wool/cashmere Fair Isle patterned sweater (BB)

Blue and white mini-check buttondown shirt (BB)

Black flat-front corduroys (BB)

Black Dan Post cowboy boots (I'm having a retro-80's moment)

For outerwear:

Brown 3/4 length D/B leather jacket, shearling collar (BB)

Oversized solid scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Yesterday's navy longitudinally-striped woven wool scarf, stripes of bright blue and red (BB)

Penhaligon's Douro

My apologies for the drop in sartorial standards - with less congestion or higher temperatures outside, things will improve.


----------



## Holdfast

Tieless two days in a row. I think I'm still on holiday mentally. And from Monday, I'm off work for another 2 weeks (going to be very non-sartorial on a warm beach). But for now, still in the cold and the wet -




Zara jacket
Aquascutum shirt
Polo sweatervest & gloves
Brioni trousers
Tramezza monks
M&S coat
APC scarf


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Have a wonderful vacation


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Tonyp

Very Casual Friday. Its raining in LA.

Etro Multi color striped shirt,
1921 Olive bootcut cords,
Farragamo oval silver buckle/brown leather belt,
Paul Smith dirty brown suede boots,
Burberry gray cashmere pea coat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist overcoat
Malo sweater
AC pant
Tiffany belt
Zegna socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Lauriston

Holdfast said:


> Decided to go tieless today. Not sure why - call it a whim!
> 
> Ede suit
> Zegna shirt
> Loake 1880 Wells
> Aquascutum coat
> M&S scarf
> Polo gloves


I really feel like a solid tie would of pulled this ensemble together and made it overall a more professional look.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Z-shirt
SF- necktail
BB navy blue braces
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Gucci scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Holdfast

Lauriston said:


> I really feel like a solid tie would of pulled this ensemble together and made it overall a more professional look.


You're probably right, in retrospect.



mcarthur said:


> HF-
> Have a wonderful vacation


Thank you! I'm off tomorrow. Had to run a lecture course today:

Ede suit, shirt & scarf
Holliday & Brown tie
Kent Wang linen square
Loake 1880 Wells
Aquascutum coat
Polo gloves

The perils of leather soles on icy pavements (sidewalks) was brought home today with an acrobatic landing onto my right hip. No damage apart from a little bruising and to my pride!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
SF- necktie
BB red braces
H- ps


----------



## tricota

^^Another tie? That two days in a row...I am impressed.


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> T&A shirt
> SF- necktie
> BB red braces
> H- ps


I love that tie and the way you always display your pocket squares.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Sorry, that it's so much^^.


































































Tan Overcoat
Navy/gold paisley silk scarf
3B Blazer
Brown bengal striped shirt, fench cuffs
Navy small patterned tie
Abstract paisley wool/silk ps
Grey/blue glenplaid trousers
Brown suede tassels
Light blue socks


----------



## Flaoutlet

Wow, Cravate noire, that is a beautiful outfit.

TM


----------



## mcarthur

BamaMike-
Thank you


----------



## bwep

Samuelsohn odd jacket
RT MTM/estate 2B barrel cuff
Incotex flatfront cords
tardini belt
pantharella socks
JLP tobacco suede oxfords


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc leather jacket
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
DeVecchi belt
Armani socks
TR penny loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*With the advent of warmer weather and . . .*

. . . less clogged nasal passages, I dress for the day.

Today's ensemble:

Brown mini-herringbone three-piece three-button side-vented suit (BB)

Vivid pink shirt, with narrow multi-stripes in white, yellow and green (H&K)

Solid forest green silk tie (Barney's via warehouse)

Round flat malachite cufflinks, edged in gold-tone metal(The Custom Shop)

Vintage watch chain

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Brown ribbed OTC socks

Brown monk-strap wing-tip shoes (Finsbury, Paris, Nov. 2007)

For outerwear:

D/B light brown cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Cashmere Burberry scarf, classic Burberry check

Brown microsuede trilby

Trumper's Skye


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat-buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
RL OCBD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray trousers
BB gray braces
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Monday's outfit is usually my most formal outfit of the week:

Medium grey pinstripe double-breasted ventless suit
Burberry navy/white striped shirt with white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
Iridescent red patterned tie
Red/navy patterned pocket square
Gold tie bar, angled down
Gold collar bar
Silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain clipped to trouser waist
Light grey OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black captoes, newly refurbished and extremely shiny 
Burberry cologne
Bostonian black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank silk/wool gold and black patterned scarf
Black wide-brim fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Gucci sweater
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*What outfit looks best when one has bags under one's eyes?*

Yesterday afternoon, I has the good fortune of an offer of a free opera ticket for the Metropolitan Opera, complete with dinner in the patrons' dining room, and access to the patrons' lounge during intermission, along with the exceedingly pleasant company of the gentleman who acted as my host at the opera yesterday evening.

The only unfortunate downside to this arrangement was that the opera being given was "Die Walkure", which started at 6:30 PM, and did not end until nearly 11:45 PM, meaning that I did not get a full night's sleep last night.

That being said, here's what I co-ordinated to the satchels under my eyes.

Grey pinstripe 6-button D/B suit (Polo, via Syms)

Purple and white multi-stripe shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store)

Solid deep purple silk poplin tie (Hackett)

Navy silk braces, woven with the pattern of the Golden Fleece in dull gold (BB, of course)

Oval enamel cufflinks, solid stud backs, purple enamel over striated metal, edged in white (Burberry)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black BB/Alden tassel loafers

With the temperatures as high as they are today in NYC (currently 57F/14C), outerwear consists only of a grey fedora.

Jacques Fath Green Water (the fast-dwindling supply of a defunct brand of cologne)

Wake me when the day is over . . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^ Even by New York standards the food is good in the patrons dining room


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## upr_crust

*On that point we do agree . . .*

. . . dinner was quite good, and all laid out for us when we arrived, just after the first act, and still warm when we ate the main course.



mcarthur said:


> ^ Even by New York standards the food is good in the patrons dining room


----------



## topbroker

Here's today's "picture":

Navy single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Paul Fredrick blue/yellow plaid reverse button-down shirt (love the reverse style)
Brooks Bros. pale gold tie with subtle white dots
Vintage pocket square with elaborate blue, yellow, and red pattern, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Vintage blue-enamel-and-silver tie clip, straight across tie
Coach British tan belt with silver buckle
Lorus watch with tan band
Navy patterned OTC socks
Allen Edmonds Colton perforated captoes in chestnut color
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Blue horizontal-striped scarf
Fawn fedora with black band


----------



## Lauriston

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> RL BD sport shirt
> RL lambs wool sweater
> HF brown cords
> H- ps


I realize you are going for a casual look but I don't find this combination of colors to be flattering.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo suede jacket
Brioni polo
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Brideshead

upr_crust said:


> Jacques Fath Green Water (the fast-dwindling supply of a defunct brand of cologne)
> 
> Wake me when the day is over . . . .


Sounds great, upr_crust. BTW Green Water is also one of my favourites and according to Basenotes.net still in production!

https://www.basenotes.net/ID26120721.html


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Brideshead, for the info . . .*

I only assumed that Green Water was out of production as I've not seen it sold anywhere in NYC, but I will have to check out the suppliers listed with the basenotes URL.

It is expected to rain and be quite windy in NYC today, so I will spare the populace from hearing of my very downmarket attire for the day (hang my head in shame . . . )



Brideshead said:


> Sounds great, upr_crust. BTW Green Water is also one of my favourites and according to Basenotes.net still in production!
> 
> https://www.basenotes.net/ID26120721.html


----------



## Brideshead

upr_crust said:


> I only assumed that Green Water was out of production as I've not seen it sold anywhere in NYC, but I will have to check out the suppliers listed with the basenotes URL.
> 
> It is expected to rain and be quite windy in NYC today, so I will spare the populace from hearing of my very downmarket attire for the day (hang my head in shame . . . )


I am fairly sure I got mine from Strawberrynet.

I am wearing one of my favourite things on a mild and sunny day

Classic toffee colour tweed slim fitting jacket by Mulberry









With 
Dark olive single pleat med. wale cords - Statz

Brown leather belt from local outfitter

Lilac shading to navy brushed cotton twill shirt with spread collar - Dior

Olive green tie with small regular paisley pattern in reds, blues, cream - J Comfort

Salmon pink silk twill ps - Armani (1983 vintage) - not the Versace one pictured

Lilac wool mix fine rib sock - Viyella

Dark brown grain Derby style brogues - Cheaney made for James Finch (my local Church's etc shop and a Christmas present)

So mild that only outerwear are dark brown gloves that I got in Edinburgh in the autumn and Brigg brolly just in case....like this one










and EDT - DR Harris Arlington


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray trousers
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

At a conference today:

Olive check three-piece single-breasted two-button ventless suit
Jos. Abboud ecru spread-collar French cuff shirt
Nino Cerruti light green patterned tie
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Black crocodile belt
Green and gray rectangular cufflinks
Swiss Army watch with black band
Olive/maroon microdot OTC socks
Burgundy striped garters
Black crocodile tassel loafers
Black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank silk/wool black and gold scarf
Black wide-brim fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings mackintosh
Barneys sweater
Kiton jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Cravate Noire

A bit of pattern matching...for the fun it^^.


























2B sportcoat
Pencil-striped shirt
Geo. patterned silver/blue tie
Paisley silk ps
Charcoal trousers
Chestnut monks
Nothing interesting concerning hosiery today...
Charcoal light chequered overcoat
Charcoal/orange silk scarf


----------



## upr_crust

*Simple and severe is, apparently, the aesthetic of the day . . .*

For whatever reason, today's ensemble is very simple and more than a bit severe in its pretensions towards elegance . . .

Navy multi-stripe two-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

White tab-collared double-cuffed shirt (JAB)

Ancient madder paisley tie, predominant colours gold, scarlet, and dark blue (BB - from the latest sale)

Red, blue, and gold enamelled "dumbbell" cufflinks

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Solid red braces (Polo, via Bloomingdales, in the distant mists of time)

Navy ribbed OTC socks

Black perf cap toe monk strap shoes (C&J, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear (now that temp's are seasonal here in NYC)

Navy cashmere S/B coat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Oversized solid scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Navy velour fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## Brideshead

Some great looks and great-sounding looks. kb I love the Cordings coat.

CN - what a result! All the patterns look as if they were meant to go together! What ps is that? Looks very much like a Lehner one I got from Trumper.


----------



## Lauriston

Cravate Noire said:


> A bit of pattern matching...for the fun it^^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B sportcoat
> Pencil-striped shirt
> Geo. patterned silver/blue tie
> Paisley silk ps
> Charcoal trousers
> Chestnut monks
> Nothing interesting concerning hosiery today...
> Charcoal light chequered overcoat
> Charcoal/orange silk scarf


The material of there shoes look plasticy. Would they happen to be an Italian brand?


----------



## tricota

@ Cravate noire. 

Very nice. I especially like the sports coat. Any chance of a full profile shot of that? 

Pretty please...


----------



## NewYorkBuck

To work today -

Navy w royal windowpane suit - Lessor fabric, made by Raphael
Chocolate Lobb lace ups
Blue and white Thurston braces
Brown Drakes tie w blue florettes
CEGO blue birdseye pattern shirt


Dont know why, but seemed to have put most of my Sunday best together today!


----------



## Haruspex

*"...simple and severe..."*



upr_crust said:


> For whatever reason, today's ensemble is very simple and more than a bit severe in its pretensions towards elegance . . .


*upr_crust*, that sounds really well assembled - something I'd like to wear. Any chance for a picture?


----------



## upr_crust

*Luddite that I am, I am afraid that there will be . . .*

. . . no photos of today's attire - my camera is a film camera!

I hope to have photos taken of me sometime in the near future, to record some of the latest swag taken from BB's post-Xmas sales. When those pictures are developed (onto a CD as well as the old-fashioned way), I'll make it a point to post them.



Haruspex said:


> *upr_crust*, that sounds really well assembled - something I'd like to wear. Any chance for a picture?


----------



## Acct2000

Nice today, Cravat.

To me, the plaid pants from a couple days ago are a bit loud, but I like today's outfit a lot.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF gray trousers
H- ps


----------



## bwep

Caruso chocolate cashmere odd jacket
Canali blue/brown mini check barrel cuffs
Despos bespoke gray trousers
Nicky rust repp tie
Kielty/Julian buckle/belt
marcoliani socks
C&J tobacco suede brogues


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Tse sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Brideshead

*Just catching up on back posts...*



AlanC said:


>


Alan, is this the 'stealth stroller' you have been assembling? Looks very good to me. A bit of colour helps a lot I think.


----------



## topbroker

I'm mixing patterns with a vengeance today, on an un-casual Friday:

Jos. A. Bank single-breasted two-button ventless light gray/blue plaid suit, plain bottom trousers (my newest suit)
Banana Republic spread-collar shirt with aggressive red and gray stripes of different widths and spacings between them
Brooks Bros. cherry red patterned tie
Red patterned pocket square, triangular fold
Black lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Jos. A. Bank black paisley OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Fossil watch with gold/silver band
Armani Mania cologne
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Red/black patterned scarf
Black wide-brim fedora
6-eyelet LL Bean boots (tan uppers) for slush

This doesn't sound as if it should work, but I've already had one person say "You look really nice today!" I think the shirt is a "grabber."


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> I'm mixing patterns with a vengeance today, on an un-casual Friday:
> 
> Jos. A. Bank single-breasted two-button ventless light gray/blue plaid suit (my newest suit)
> Banana Republic spread-collar shirt with aggressive red and gray stripes of different widths and spacings between them
> Brooks Bros. cherry red patterned tie
> Red patterned pocket square, triangular fold
> Black lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
> Jos. A. Bank black paisley OTC socks
> Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band
> Armani Mania cologne
> Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
> Black leather gloves
> Red/black patterned scarf
> Black wide-brim fedora
> 6-eyelet LL Bean boots (tan uppers) for slush
> 
> This doesn't sound as if it should work, but I've already had one person say "You look really nice today!" I think the shirt is a "grabber."


I like the way you described the shirt. I can imagine what it looks like with the tie and pocket square. Sounds like an "original" combination and I bet it does look great together.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy cords
H- ps


----------



## Marty M

*Friday casual wear.*

Taking a break today at work from wearing a suit and tie. Thanks for viewing.
Marty Mathis

Sport Coat: Charcol blue plaid 120's wool and cashmere blend.
Roll Neck Sweater: Merlot color Cashmere.
Trouser: Deep Char. Blue wool/cashmere blend.
Belt: Lt. Tan Matted Allagator.
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Lt. Tan Loafers.
Cap: Wool by Bosolino


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM sweater
Brioni cords
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
NM loafers


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> I like the way you described the shirt. I can imagine what it looks like with the tie and pocket square. Sounds like an "original" combination and I bet it does look great together.


Thanks, Mike! What has Mobile's finest detective been wearing lately?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
RL shirt
BB navy braces
SF necktie
SF- ps


----------



## bwep

Ravazallo cashmere gray odd jacket
Brioni turtleneck
Samuelsohn gray odd trousers
kielty/julian bespoke buckle belt
borrelli pocket square
marcoliani socks
JLP suede oxfords

taking my parents out for diner at the redone restaurant at the Mansion


----------



## topbroker

Ensemble for another dreary Wisconsin winter Saturday (I know, I sound like a broken record)

Vintage Brooks Bros. single-breasted three-button single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
Levi's 529 light denim low-rise "straight leg" jeans (although these are called straight leg, the leg openings are actually a wide 22")
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck (bring back Marshall Field's! Chicago is still mourning)
Brown jeans belt
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Light blue cotton pocket square, puff fold
Lous watch with tan band
Brown OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown Saxon bicycle toe lace-ups
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew wool/cashmere green/orange horizontal-striped scarf (very striking, new purchase)
Broner wool/rayon tan plaid cap


----------



## Bama Mike

Very, very casual today, but considering that the highlight of my day was eating supper at my brother's apartment I thought I looked pretty good. 

Shirt: OCBD in a Houndstooth style pattern of red,black,and blue (not a good description, but a pretty conservative shirt).
Pants: Dark blue denim jeans by Levis.
Boots: Dark maroon, zip-up with a high shine by Laredo.
Belt: Dark brown leather belt with a sliver "western" style buckle - very small and suitable for the golf course.
Jacket - Brown, two button, corduroy sport jacket with the sleeves perfectly tailored and showing just the right amount of cuff
I even added a nice pocket square that was of a similar tone to the shirt. It seemed to add a little something extra to the jacket without looking out of place.


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> RL shirt
> BB navy braces
> SF necktie
> SF- ps


Ok, I asked about your hats before, but do you have a favorite retailer for your pocket squares?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton tie
Ferragamo belt 
BR scarf
NM gloves
Armani socks
JL bluchers


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Very, very casual today, but considering that the highlight of my day was eating supper at my brother's apartment I thought I looked pretty good.
> 
> Shirt: OCBD in a Houndstooth style pattern of red,black,and blue (not a good description, but a pretty conservative shirt).
> Pants: Dark blue denim jeans by Levis.
> Boots: Dark maroon, zip-up with a high shine by Laredo.
> Belt: Dark brown leather belt with a sliver "western" style buckle - very small and suitable for the golf course.
> Jacket - Brown, two button, corduroy sport jacket with the sleeves perfectly tailored and showing just the right amount of cuff
> I even added a nice pocket square that was of a similar tone to the shirt. It seemed to add a little something extra to the jacket without looking out of place.


This whole outfit sounds way cool. My compliments.


----------



## Lauriston

[iammatt]

I feel that the color red is not flattering for your pigmentation; I only say this to be constructive.


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> This whole outfit sounds way cool. My compliments.


Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

Bama Mike said:


> Ok, I asked about your hats before, but do you have a favorite retailer for your pocket squares?


Hermes store in New York City


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
H- bow tie
H- ps
BB red braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

vintage overcoat
NM sweater
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Pirelli driving mocs
BR scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## Marty M

*Well, not today. But.....*

I couldn't post what I wore all day today at my Daughter's basketball tournament. So I thought I'd post what I wore last year at the Custom Tailors and Designers Assc. Convention. It was my rendition of a '60's Vegas entertainers outfit. Thanks for viewing.
Marty Mathis

Suit: Lt. Gray 120's wool and silk sharkskin weave suit. Very trim fit.
Lining & Tie: Matching orange paisley pattern 100% silk.
Shirt: White cotton herringbone weave. French cuffs trim fit.
Shoes: Heavy black wingtip blutchers by Allen Edmonds.


----------



## The Other Andy

RL Purple label 3 piece cashmere suit (actually cold enough to wear it for a change).

Brooks Bros. blue end-on-end french cuff mtm shirt

Brooks socks

AE Seneca dark brown lace ups

Old Brooks tie


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## topbroker

Meeting with my casual CEO again:

Jos. A. Bank Signature blue/brown plaid single-breasted two-button single-vent sportcoat (new purchase, just picked up from tailor Sunday)
Medium blue flannel (not navy) cuffed trousers 
Enro blue point-collar shirt, open neck
Braces with purple/light blue/gold pattern
Light blue cotton pocket square
Fossil watch with gold/silver band
Blue-gray OTC socks
Johnston & Murphy antique tan captoes with woven leather insets
Burberry cologne
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
Scala brown fedora
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes with tan uppers for slush


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM polo
Prada jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## upr_crust

*The sun has returned temporarily, and so has . . .*

. . . an attempt on my part to dress like a civilised person.

Today's attire:

Olive/brown Saxxon wool sports jacket w/ subtle red windowpane overplaid (BB)

Azalea pink pinpoint oxford shirt, tab collar, button cuffs (LE)

Green silk foulard tie, pattern of elephants with saddles, accent colours of light brown, red, yellow and blue (Burberry, before they went into imitation Prada mode)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown worsted wool odd trousers (BB)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks

Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat

Cashmere tartan scarf, pattern Dress Stewart (Burberry)

Brown microsuede trilby (there is still a threat of rain this PM)

Floris Cefiro

I may have the good luck to have pictures taken today. If this comes to pass, I will post - better late than never . . .


----------



## The Other Andy

RL Purple Label tan nailhead windowpane SB suit

BB blue-striped shirt with white contrast collar and cuffs

Burberry cufflinks

Nordstrom argyle socks

AE Seneca shoes

Drake's tie

Tweed driving cap

Nordstorm scarf

Talbott Pocket Square that is waaaayyy too big - cant seem to get the dang thing into my pocket correctly, so I just wear it in a giant puff


----------



## bwep

Isaia odd jacket (maroon/brown with green and chocolate window paine)
RT estate MTM 2 B barrel cuff blue minicheck)
Dion silk grenadine gold
Despos bespoke gray trousers
hornback belt
marcoliani socks
JLP suede brogues


----------



## topbroker

Businessy in mid-week:

Dark grey pinstripe single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Robert Talbott French cuff shirt, white ground, blue-grey stripes, white spread collar
Hermes black bow tie with yellow leaf pattern (new pick-up)
Ashear multi-color pocket square, points up
Vintage round copper-colored cufflinks with sailboat design (new pick-up)
Black lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Black OTC socks
Black captoes
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank wool/silk black and gold scarf
Black wide-brim fedora


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, especially the square!!!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H ps


----------



## jcriswel

Complete outfit:





Chris Despos Blue Jacket with Brown Windowpanes:







AE Byron's in Chili:




Lorenzini shirt:



JAB Pants:



jcriswel


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel coat
BR turtleneck
Kiton jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
BB scarf
NM gloves


----------



## upr_crust

*The premiere for a new suit . . .*

This evening, I am playing host to a very dear friend, whom I am treating for dinner in honour of his birthday. This occasion coincides with fair (if cold) weather, and the receipt of my latest indulgence from Brooks Bros., so I am wearing the byproduct of my fiscal folly of last month to the scene of my fiscal folly for this month :icon_smile:.

Towhit, my attire for the day:

Grey glen plaid three-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, flat-front trousers (BB)

Solid French blue spread collar shirt, double cuffs (CT)

Light red silk jacquard tie, pattern of tiny dashes in white (BB)

Gold and lapis lazuli cufflinks, cushioned-shaped stones.

Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with golden fleece emblems in gold (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain (modern pocket watch)

Grey graph pattern OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals with punch decoration on the toes (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (H&K)

Navy velour fedora

Floris Elite

Enough festive attire for a night out, no?

BTW, photos were taken of the ensemble at lunchtime - when developed, I will post.


----------



## bwep

RT black cable knit cashmere zip
Zegna herringbone SB barrel cuff
Despos bespoke grey flannels
hornback belt
marcoliani socks
alden split toe norwegian bluchers


----------



## PJC in NoVa

black H-F "Madison"-model 2btn SB suit in lightweight flannel w/ pale chalkstripes

white fine-twill spread-collar cotton Louis Dell'Olio shirt w/ btn cuffs

deep wine RLPL tie w/ silver-white small embroidered squares

burgundy boxcloth Thrurston braces w/ white gut ends

black New & Lingwood half-brogues

black OTC wool-blend dress socks from Nordie's

white cotton p.s.

dark gray BB heavy wool melton chesterfield w/ peak lapels

gray Stetson Temple snap-brim fedora

silk-twill scarf in navy paisley by Frangi of Italy (a gift)

black Fownes cashmere-lined gloves


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Bama Mike

Very straightforward and simple approach today. It's rainy and miserable here this week. I look a little disheveled in the picture as I was home for a lunch break.

Coat: Dark grey wool by Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Blue, black, and gold stripes by Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Blue, 100% Cotton, French Cuffs
Cufflinks: Dark and light blue checks (more modest than it sounds)
Pants: Light grey plaid by Stafford
Shoes: Black lace up with high shine (or at least it was until I left the house)
Pocket Square: Blue Silk by Jos. A Bank
Tan trench/rain coat
Hat: Grey Akubra Squatter with 3" brim


----------



## Acct2000

Criswell, Matt, Mike - I like all your outfits.

Matt, that is a great pocket square!! I really like your suit and how it fits, too.


----------



## Rossini

Tomorrow: 

Dark Grey Zegna Trofeo Silk Herringbone suit
Edward Green Chelsea 888 in Dark Oak
Gallo OTC Socks from French-gentleman.com
Zimmerli Boxers from Customshirt1.com
Emma Willis Sky Sea Island Shirt
Marinella Black & White Polka Dot Tie from fourinhand.com

Thanks to all!


----------



## Tonyp

upr_crust said:


> This evening, I am playing host to a very dear friend, whom I am treating for dinner in honour of his birthday. This occasion coincides with fair (if cold) weather, and the receipt of my latest indulgence from Brooks Bros., so I am wearing the byproduct of my fiscal folly of last month to the scene of my fiscal folly for this month :icon_smile:.
> 
> Towhit, my attire for the day:
> 
> Grey glen plaid three-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, flat-front trousers (BB)
> 
> Solid French blue spread collar shirt, double cuffs (CT)
> 
> Light red silk jacquard tie, pattern of tiny dashes in white (BB)
> 
> Gold and lapis lazuli cufflinks, cushioned-shaped stones.
> 
> Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with golden fleece emblems in gold (BB)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Vintage watch chain (modern pocket watch)
> 
> Grey graph pattern OTC socks (BB)
> 
> Black wholecut balmorals with punch decoration on the toes (Bexley, Paris)
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)
> 
> Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (H&K)
> 
> Navy velour fedora
> 
> Floris Elite
> 
> Enough festive attire for a night out, no?
> 
> BTW, photos were taken of the ensemble at lunchtime - when developed, I will post.


very nice description. What restaurant are you going to so dressed up?


----------



## Tonyp

Nice suits on both days iammatt. What make. MTM? Are your cuffs 2 inches or more. are they buttoned or standard cuffs. I have toyed with a bigger cuff on my neopolitan suits but still do 1.75. I am also doing it on my FF suit pants now as well.


----------



## iammatt

Tonyp said:


> Nice suits on both days iammatt. What make. MTM? Are your cuffs 2 inches or more. are they buttoned or standard cuffs. I have toyed with a bigger cuff on my neopolitan suits but still do 1.75. I am also doing it on my FF suit pants now as well.


1. Thank you.
2. Rubinacci
3. No
4. 5 cm
5. No buttons


----------



## topbroker

Today, a symphony in grey:

Dark grey single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Paul Fredrick medium grey spread collar shirt with subtle line pattern, barrel cuffs
Grey-green geometric pattern tie
Silver tie bar, straight across
Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold (black portion visible)
Black braces
Swiss Army watch with black band
Burberry cologne
Jos. A. Bank dark grey argyle (very subtle) OTC socks
Alen Edmonds black Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Dark green plaid scarf
Churchill grey fedora with black band, 2.5" brim, company pin, late 1980s vintage (new Ebay pick-up)

My Birman cat Claire, who has grey tones in her fur, is purring vigorous approval of this outfit as I type.


----------



## jcriswel

Isaia Jacket Beige Donegal Tweed



Isaia Jacket with Hickey Freeman Shirt



JAB Navy Blue Tick Weave Pants with Siamese cat in lower right corner





Edward Green Fawsley - Burnt Pine


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice attire


----------



## mcarthur

bama mike-
try a fedora with 2 3/4 brim


----------



## zegnamtl

jcriswel said:


> Edward Green Fawsley - Burnt Pine


Sweet!


----------



## robin

​


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> Today, a symphony in grey:
> 
> Dark grey single-breasted three-button ventless suit
> Paul Fredrick medium grey spread collar shirt with subtle line pattern, barrel cuffs
> Grey-green geometric pattern tie
> Silver tie bar, straight across
> Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold (black portion visible)
> Black braces
> Swiss Army watch with black band
> Burberry cologne
> Jos. A. Bank dark grey argyle (very subtle) OTC socks
> Alen Edmonds black Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
> Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
> Black leather gloves
> Dark green plaid scarf
> Churchill grey fedora with black band, 2.5" brim, company pin, late 1980s vintage (new Ebay pick-up)
> 
> My Birman cat Claire, who has grey tones in her fur, is purring vigorous approval of this outfit as I type.


As long as Claire approves then you certainly do not need the approval of others. However, I'll add that it sounds like a great look.


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> Today, a symphony in grey:
> 
> Dark grey single-breasted three-button ventless suit
> Paul Fredrick medium grey spread collar shirt with subtle line pattern, barrel cuffs
> Grey-green geometric pattern tie
> Silver tie bar, straight across
> Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold (black portion visible)
> Black braces
> Swiss Army watch with black band
> Burberry cologne
> Jos. A. Bank dark grey argyle (very subtle) OTC socks
> Alen Edmonds black Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
> Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
> Black leather gloves
> Dark green plaid scarf
> Churchill grey fedora with black band, 2.5" brim, company pin, late 1980s vintage (new Ebay pick-up)
> 
> My Birman cat Claire, who has grey tones in her fur, is purring vigorous approval of this outfit as I type.


As long as Claire approves then you certainly do not need the approval of others. However, I'll add that it sounds like a great look.


----------



## The Other Andy

jcriswel said:


> Isaia Jacket Beige Donegal Tweed
> 
> Isaia Jacket with Hickey Freeman Shirt
> 
> JAB Navy Blue Tick Weave Pants with Siamese cat in lower right corner
> 
> Edward Green Fawsley - Burnt Pine


Really nice - esp. the jacket and shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
LP sweater
Brioni pant
BK belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
BR scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## upr_crust

*Last night's restaurant venue was . . .*

. . . Le Bernardin - very good food, exquisite service, handsome, comfortable surroundings, astronomical prices - a perfect venue for a birthday dinner (so long as the guest of honour likes fish).



Tonyp said:


> very nice description. What restaurant are you going to so dressed up?


----------



## upr_crust

*A more somber reason to be dressed up today . . .*

Yesterday's attire was for a festive occasion - today's is for a much more somber one, the funeral of a family patriarch of long-time friends of mine. A sad occasion, but not entirely unexpected, as the gentleman in question was 97 when he died, and led an active life quite nearly up to the time of his passing.

But, I digress.

Today's attire:

Navy multi-stripe 2-button center vent suit (BB)

White luxury twill shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Red-purple silk repp tie, stripes of light blue edged in white (BB)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars (New & Lingwood)

Silver cufflinks - round discs of MOP, surmounted by a small cabochon of iolite set in a silver-gilt bezel (Tyrwhitt)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (J&M, also via Syms - my "beater" shoes, as it is to rain later today)

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat

Cashmere tartan scarf in blue & green (clan Johnston - Burberry as well, I believe)

Brown microsuede trilby (Syms - cheap, attractive and practical - it's waterproof)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (from my dwindling stock of the out-of-production scent)


----------



## The Other Andy

It is cold and raining / sleeting here today, so:

Black Kangol Cap

Glasses I got in Moscow when mine broke

RL Polo Chesterfield topcoat

Chester Barrie Charcoal Suit

Blue RL Polo sweater

Brooks MTM white / blue Shirt

Vintage Brooks tie purchased at a thrift shop in Palm Beach (the Church Mouse - highly recommended)

Hermes belt

The ever-present dual-zone watch

Nordstrom's wool knee socks

Otabo custom shoes with rubber soles (I wear them when the weather is nasty)

Here is a bad pic. Thankfully the office I'm in is getting painted tomorrow.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . Le Bernardin - very good food, exquisite service, handsome, comfortable surroundings, astronomical prices - a perfect venue for a birthday dinner (so long as the guest of honour likes fish).


^you have excellent taste


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice again!!! (Maybe I should go to California and have you pick out my new wardrobe if I ever get to my target weight.)

Tres sharp!!!!


----------



## Hard2Fit

The Other Andy said:


>


Nicely done.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray trousers
H- ps


----------



## Bama Mike

I decided to channel my inner Charlie Wilson today with a contrast collar and boots. I did, however, leave the epaulettes alone. I know the strict constructionists here will frown on wearing boots with a jacket and tie but sometimes you just gotta break the rules.

Jacket: Navy blue blazer
Shirt: Blue/White stripes with contrast white collar by Eagle
Tie: Pink, by Eagle
No tie bar today
Pocket square: White linen with blue stripes
Cologne: Woods of Windsor
Watch: My new DateJust - just received today


----------



## The Other Andy

Love the suit. Who makes it?


----------



## The Other Andy

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> BB gray trousers
> H- ps


I have never been able to pull off the turtleneck under the polo - something about the freakish proportions of my neck vs. the width of my shoulders. Nice to know someone can make it look good


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## mcarthur

bama mike
nice attire. I have no problem wearing boots with a suit. What fedora did you wear today?


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> bama mike
> nice attire. I have no problem wearing boots with a suit. What fedora did you wear today?


Thank you. I went with a black fedora - about a 2 1/2" brim. I really haven't figured out a rule with the hats yet - what color hat to wear with what. Sometimes it's obvious to me and sometimes it's not. (BTW - I agree that you wear that turtleneck well)


----------



## Orsini

*The Real Business Casual*



mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL BD sport shirt
> RL lambs wool sweater
> BB gray wool trousers
> H- ps


This is what "business casual" _*should*_ be! Very nice!


----------



## Bama Mike

Orsini said:


> This is what "business casual" _*should*_ be! Very nice!


I agree. It looks great.


----------



## topbroker

If yesterday I was very grey, today I am very brown:

Gold/brown houndstooth single-breasted three-button ventless sportcoat
Brown flannel cuffed trousers
Jos. A. Bank brown long-sleeve merino wool polo, buttoned to top
(The trousers and shirt are very close in color)
Brown pocket square, puff fold
Brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines
Brown OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown Grayson tassel mocs
Lorus watch with tan band
Armani Mania cologne
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Navy scarf with burgundy stripes
David Hanna speckled brown tweed cap
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots with tan uppers


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> I decided to channel my inner Charlie Wilson today with a contrast collar and boots. I did, however, leave the epaulettes alone. I know the strict constructionists here will frown on wearing boots with a jacket and tie but sometimes you just gotta break the rules.


I like the Western style boots with the jacket and tie. It's a very occasional look for me here in Wisconsin, but when I visit Dallas on business (not in a while, unfortunately), I'll wear dress cowboy boots with suits every day. I've got Dan Posts in black teju lizard that I think look real spiffy with a navy suit.


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> I really haven't figured out a rule with the hats yet - what color hat to wear with what. Sometimes it's obvious to me and sometimes it's not.


Well, in old movies and magazine ads they mix it up every which way -- light hats with dark suits, dark hats with light suits. And it all looks great. I sometimes roughly match my hat to my topcoat or suit, but very often I don't (although I do always try to pay attention to complementary tones even when I'm contrasting).


----------



## Tonyp

upr_crust said:


> . . . Le Bernardin - very good food, exquisite service, handsome, comfortable surroundings, astronomical prices - a perfect venue for a birthday dinner (so long as the guest of honour likes fish).


Sounds good. Hope dinner was as good as you made it sound.


----------



## Tonyp

iammatt:

Another nice suit. Rubinacci? I know you have commented on other threads regarding 4 in hand knots as the preferable knot when wearing a tie. I like them as well but I also will use a half windsor when the collar space requires the need to fill the space. your knot tends to look a little small with so much collar space. have you tried to use a double 4 in hand? I tend to use 4 in hand knots with point collars rather than spread. What is your opinion?


----------



## Tonyp

Bama Mike said:


> I decided to channel my inner Charlie Wilson today with a contrast collar and boots. I did, however, leave the epaulettes alone. I know the strict constructionists here will frown on wearing boots with a jacket and tie but sometimes you just gotta break the rules.
> 
> Jacket: Navy blue blazer
> Shirt: Blue/White stripes with contrast white collar by Eagle
> Tie: Pink, by Eagle
> No tie bar today
> Pocket square: White linen with blue stripes
> Cologne: Woods of Windsor
> Watch: My new DateJust - just received today


I like boots on occasion with a suit but I prefer a Chelsea or ankle boot. Yours would look butter with jeans. They are a little to cowboyish for my taste. However I do note that you are in the southern part of the country so maybe that is a more acceptable look. I know that in parts of So. Ca. they wear cowboy boots with suits.


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> Well, in old movies and magazine ads they mix it up every which way -- light hats with dark suits, dark hats with light suits. And it all looks great. I sometimes roughly match my hat to my topcoat or suit, but very often I don't (although I do always try to pay attention to complementary tones even when I'm contrasting).


Good advice


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> If yesterday I was very grey, today I am very brown:
> 
> Gold/brown houndstooth single-breasted three-button ventless sportcoat
> Brown flannel cuffed trousers
> Jos. A. Bank brown long-sleeve merino wool polo, buttoned to top
> (The trousers and shirt are very close in color)
> Brown pocket square, puff fold
> Brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines
> Brown OTC socks
> Allen Edmonds dark brown Grayson tassel mocs
> Lorus watch with tan band
> Armani Mania cologne
> Tan single-breasted topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> Navy scarf with burgundy stripes
> David Hanna speckled brown tweed cap
> LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots with tan uppers


Being an alumnus of Bama I'm partial to anything houndstooth (Bear Bryant):icon_smile_big:. I love the brown look and I bet that sportcoat looks great. I have a houndstooth sportscoat also that I love. I need to post pictures of it soon. Sounds like an overall great look especially with the tweed cap.


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Being an alumnus of Bama I'm partial to anything houndstooth (Bear Bryant):icon_smile_big:. I love the brown look and I bet that sportcoat looks great. I have a houndstooth sportscoat also that I love. I need to post pictures of it soon. Sounds like an overall great look especially with the tweed cap.


Thank you, Mike! The cap, made in Donegal Town, Ireland, is easily the garment I have owned the longest, and is much beloved by me, not least because it is so well made that you wouldn't know I didn't buy it yesterday. IIRC, I bought it at an Irish shop in Seattle in 1980.


----------



## mcarthur

orsini and bama mike-
thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Borrelli shirt
JS pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
BR scarf
BR gloves


----------



## marlinspike

Bama Mike said:


> Thank you. I went with a black fedora - about a 2 1/2" brim. I really haven't figured out a rule with the hats yet - what color hat to wear with what. Sometimes it's obvious to me and sometimes it's not. (BTW - I agree that you wear that turtleneck well)


I remember the last time I saw a post of one of your hats there were comments on the brim size. I remember thinking it was a little short-brimmed but I thought it was fine, but I don't remember how big it was.

This is your brim size. You could do a little bigger too, but I'd say 2-1/2 inch brim works for you.


----------



## Bama Mike

marlinspike said:


> I remember the last time I saw a post of one of your hats there were comments on the brim size. I remember thinking it was a little short-brimmed but I thought it was fine, but I don't remember how big it was.
> 
> This is your brim size. You could do a little bigger too, but I'd say 2-1/2 inch brim works for you.


Thanks for the comments. I still have the stingy brim hat, but rarely wear it - mainly just with casual clothes. The Akubra Squatter I bought has a 3" brim and at first looked a little too big, but it just took a while to get used to the larger hat. I like the look of it now. I'm looking to buy another, perhaps an Akubra Bogart, and I believe it has a 2 1/2" brim or better.


----------



## Acct2000

Mike, the hat's okay. (On some younger guys, it can be really jarring; yours is okay.)

I like the rest of your outfit; especially the tie. You tie it very nicely and obviously pay attention to your details.


----------



## topbroker

Today's outfit is a little different. Not only is it Casual Friday at work, it's Packers Casual Friday here in Green Bay because of the game Sunday. Which I hate, because people wear all this tacky green and gold sportswear. But today, I decided to participate in my own way. 

Jos. A. Bank black cuffed corduroys
Tommy Hilfiger kelly green shirt with contrasting white button-down collar and white barrel cuffs, altered for me by Maldonado Shirtmakers
(No sportcoat because none of mine really works with this shirt, and the shirt deserves to speak without competition)
Jos. A. Bank gold tie with black and white rep stripes
Gold collar bar angled down
Black braided leather belt
Swiss Army watch with black band
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black patterned OTC socks
Bostonian black kiltie tassel mocs

And for outerwear:

Adler black leather car coat
Black leather gloves
Black leather driving cap
(All of which makes me look a little like an Irish gangster )


----------



## Bama Mike

But a well-dressed Irish gangster, which is even more intimidating:icon_smile_big:


----------



## penguin vic




----------



## Grayland

Penguin Vic,
Great jacket, great tie, great shirt, great watch. Damn, you look...great. Seriously, that's very elegant.


----------



## Bama Mike

Grayland said:


> Penguin Vic,
> Great jacket, great tie, great shirt, great watch. Damn, you look...great. Seriously, that's very elegant.


I agree. It looks great.


----------



## Bama Mike

In keeping with TopBroker's recent color themes, today was an adventure in purple for me. I went with the navy blazer again but the shirt, tie, and pocket square were all purple(ish). I went with the collar bar, but no tie bar. Simple silver cufflinks, no hat today. That spot on the lapel of my jacket is actually a spot on the mirror. I had to go check. The tie and pocket square might look like they were part of a set, but please don't accuse me of such. They were not purchased together.


----------



## bwep

carusso chocolate brown cashmere odd jacket
T&A pink end on end barrel cuff
Despos bespoke POW check brown flannels
marcoliani socks
C&J single monk strap
hornback belt


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Z shirt
H necktie
H ps
BB navy braces


----------



## Bama Mike

I really like that combination and I love the length of the jacket sleeves.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS Horsey jacket and vest
Malo sweater
Lucky jeans
TB belt
Zegna sock
DM boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Holdfast

Some really nice looks over the past week or two while I've been away. I always like to see members with an individual, consistent style (though putting new spins on it) and reviewing a couple of weeks in one go really lets those posters shine. Matt is always spot on and Mike style, though obviously much more "aggressive" (solely for want of a more appropriate word that eludes me due to jet lag), is also very consistent and impressive. Good stuff from all!

I've been mainly wearing swimming trunks, which you definitely _don't_ need to see, and a variety of stuff from Loro Piana (nearly all my summerwear is from them), a small selection of which is below. Hat is by M&S, shoes are by Ferragamo, sunset is by Mother Nature.


----------



## Bama Mike

Holdfast,
That's how a gentleman with taste vacations and experiences the world. Nice looks and a nice looking family also. Great pictures.


----------



## penguin vic

Grayland said:


> Penguin Vic,
> Great jacket, great tie, great shirt, great watch. Damn, you look...great. Seriously, that's very elegant.





Bama Mike said:


> I agree. It looks great.


... great!  Thanks guys.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice, Matt! You have been on a roll. Usually, I don't care for knit ties much, but your overall outfit is wonderful (obviously including that specific tie). You have a really nice pocket square again, too.

Your coats always fit really well, too.


----------



## The Other Andy

In NYC at the Dylan hotel - damn nice bathroom! 

MTM End-on-end french cuff shirt

Silver Onyx links my wife gave me for our wedding

RLPL Cashmere 3 piece suit

Norstrom scarf

Old tweed flat-cap

Vintage Brooks tie from thrift shop

Russian glasses

P.S. - I should add that wearing a brown cashmere suit out at night in NYC, where everyone wears black, was a huge icebreaker. Got a lot of attention from the statuesque Ukrainian model / actress / waitresses at my favorite Russian bar. Lots of fun, though I'm feeling it today


----------



## 2UFU

*Nice tie!*

Where did you get the tie in the second photo?


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
HF gray trousers
RL OCBD
H bow tie
SF- ps
BB red braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc shearling jacket
Mastermind sweater
Malo cords
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Grenson boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Holdfast

The light is really cool in this photo. Nice outfit too. 

Went shopping for new stock to sell to you guys today -

M&S Autograph jacket
Zegna shirt
Polo cashmere tie
Polo v-neck
Gieves & Hawkes cords
Tramezza monks


----------



## Adagio

*First post to this thread*

Hi Guys,

This is my first post to this thread, so go easy please!

I went to a white tie event last night. Sorry about the quality of the image. The real camera didn't work so this was taken with a cell phone. 
- Coat, trousers and waistcoat: bespoke from 1935 by a tailor in Manchester UK, courtesy of Ebay.
- Shirt and bowtie: Budd
- Pocket square: RLPL linen
- Shoes: JL Tilbury
- Cufflinks: black MOP circa 1930.
- Watch and chain: rose gold circa 1930.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Z shirt
H bow tie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> M&S Autograph jacket
> Zegna shirt
> Polo cashmere tie
> Polo v-neck
> Gieves & Hawkes cords
> Tramezza monks


Nice combo, HF. For the colorblind among us, what color are the tie and V-neck?


----------



## topbroker

Bitterly cold again today in Wisconsin, but pleasantly sunny to compensate.

Navy single-breasted three-button ventless blazer
Tommy Hilfifer blue-gray point collar shirt, open neck
Jos. A. Bank Fair Isle sweater with beige base color
Nautica wide-legged carpenter-style dark denim jeans
Light blue-green cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Navy diamond pattern OTC socks
Cole-Haan navy and tan leather saddle shoes
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
J. Crew green/orange horizontal striped scarf
Black/white speckled tweed cap


----------



## Holdfast

Adagio said:


> I went to a white tie event last night. Sorry about the quality of the image.


Not often we get to see white tie in the thread!



DocHolliday said:


> Nice combo, HF. For the colorblind among us, what color are the tie and V-neck?


Thanks - the shirt is very pale blue with a rust-coloured check, the tie is lavender, the v-neck is a rather pastel shade of pink. Wacky combo, but it sort of worked. I think the grey jacket and dark trousers helped neutralise it a bit tonally.


----------



## jcriswel

Zegna houndstooth jacket. Color unknown to me. Any help would be appreciated. Jacket bought on eBay. 1980's vintage. It's a little old, but I like it. Gray Hemrajani shirt. Taupe JAB pants.



Zegna jacket with funky green polka dot pocket square:



Close up of pattern on Zegna jacket. Again, any help on describing the color will be greatly appreciated:



Ralph Lauren Benton captoe oxfords in dark brown - AKA Crockett and Jones Belgrave:



Shined up captoes:



I feel like the overall outfit is a little muted colorwise. It works with my coloring/complexion. I would like to have a little more panache with color and pattern. However, this works for me considering my age and appearance. It's conservative and not flashy. My preference is for a little more color and striking combinations of patterns. I just don't think that would work for me. Also, I am intentionally not wearing a tie. This is for a customer's place of business where the code is business casual.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni sweater
Zanella pant
KS belt
PS socks
testoni bluchers
LP scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Holdfast

According to the news today, the 21st January is being called the saddest day of the year. So it's appropriate to be blue today....

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan21001ag3.jpghttps://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan21005fh6.jpghttps://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan21007lz7.jpghttps://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan21003dx6.jpghttps://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jan21mz1.jpg

Click the thumbnails to enlarge.

Zegna Couture 15mil15 navy suit, blue shirt, but only dark brown/red shoes
M&S navy socks
Lanvin dark brown/reddish belt
Versace navy/gold/red tie
Kent Wang blue square
Ede & Ravenscroft tan raincoat and blue/red paisley scarf


----------



## The Other Andy

Looks great, but that stained glass window effect on your face is distracting. Why not the simple blur or, better yet, the black bar over the eyes


----------



## topbroker

The Other Andy said:


> Looks great, but that stained glass window effect on your face is distracting. Why not the simple blur or, better yet, the black bar over the eyes


I'd concur with that.


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
I have no problem with the stained glass to block your face


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
H necktie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## jcriswel

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> RL OCBD
> H necktie
> H- ps
> BB navy braces


I like the Hermes tie and pocket square. Good selection. What is the character on the tie? One other question... I thought a tie and pocket square from the same material was a rule violation. Is this unintentional or did you do it because you know when to break the rules?

jcriswel

EDIT: I just noticed that your other pictures also have matching ties and pocket squares. Does anyone ever mention this to you besides your friends here at AAAC?


----------



## mcarthur

jcriswel said:


> I like the Hermes tie and pocket square. Good selection. What is the character on the tie? One other question... I thought a tie and pocket square from the same material was a rule violation. Is this unintentional or did you do it because you know when to break the rules?
> 
> jcriswel
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that your other pictures also have matching ties and pocket squares. Does anyone ever mention this to you besides your friends here at AAAC?


It is reindeer on the tie and pocket square. It is in honor of the season and the deer that live on my property. I was not aware that the matching of a tie and pocket square is against the rules. If it is, I will break the rule. Also, it is possible that the house of hermes is not aware of this rule


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> If it is, I will break the rule.


A man after my own heart.


----------



## jcriswel

mcarthur said:


> I was not aware that the matching of a tie and pocket square is against the rules. If it is, I will break the rule.


Look it up in Andy's CD. It's in there somewhere. It's OK with me if you break the rule. Hermes is catering to rule breakers.

jcriswel


----------



## suitntieguy

It is one of those semi-rule things. There is been much posted on this. However, it applies less to hermes i would think, lol. If I was into hermes ties I would like the set, but I just can relate to the whole hermes and ferragamo designs.


----------



## AlanC

Brideshead said:


> Alan, is this the 'stealth stroller' you have been assembling? Looks very good to me. A bit of colour helps a lot I think.


A late reply to yours, yes, stroller is what I'm going for. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Lauriston

Sorry if I am mistaken but are the bottom of your trousers rolled?


----------



## Dhaller

Today was a holiday, but I met with some students earlier in the day for a discussion over coffee... I wore an pretty old Navy cashmere crew-neck sweater (Murray Allan) - with two small holes in it, courtesy of having been stored a year at my lake house - over a striped Lorenzini dress shirt (untucked with the tails hanging out under the sweater), along with well-worn dark indigo Levi jeans, some old brown Puma sneakers, and a red Loro Piana scarf to help brave the cold.

I was absurdly comfortable!

DCH


----------



## jcriswel

Dhaller said:


> Today was a holiday, but I met with some students earlier in the day for a discussion over coffee... I wore an pretty old Navy cashmere crew-neck sweater (Murray Allan) - with two small holes in it, courtesy of having been stored a year at my lake house - over a striped Lorenzini dress shirt (untucked with the tails hanging out under the sweater), along with well-worn dark indigo Levi jeans, some old brown Puma sneakers, and a red Loro Piana scarf to help brave the cold.
> 
> I was absurdly comfortable!
> 
> DCH


How was the meeting with the students? Was their attire radically different than yours. Was it obvious from the dress that you were faculty and they were students? How did it make you feel? Did you have a good meeting -- i.e. fruitful and engaging discussion? I know I'm being too nosey, but I was wondering about how academic interactions between faculty and students are these days. What role in the interaction do you think attire played, if any? The untucked shirt, Navy sweater, and the jeans sound like student attire, but I have been away from college so long I just don't know. Please enlighten me.

Thanks,

jcriswell


----------



## Dhaller

jcriswel said:


> How was the meeting with the students? Was their attire radically different than yours. Was it obvious from the dress that you were faculty and they were students? How did it make you feel? Did you have a good meeting -- i.e. fruitful and engaging discussion? I know I'm being too nosey, but I was wondering about how academic interactions between faculty and students are these days. What role in the interaction do you think attire played, if any? The untucked shirt, Old Navy sweater, and the jeans sound like student attire, but I have been away from college so long I just don't know. Please enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jcriswell


Interesting questions!

Very pleasant - and productive - discussion. These are graduate students, mid-twenties, so by no means "kids", but of course they have low incomes and their clothes tend to reflect this - if they have a "uniform" it's probably jeans and a sweatshirt. Compared with other professors, I "blend" very well with students because I've always remained rather "studentish" myself, and I'm sure clothing is a factor. I generally dress comfortably, perhaps a step or two more dressy than students (chinos or cords, "casual" leather shoes like Campers, dress shirt with no tie, rarely casual blazer like tweed or corduroy or more commonly a sweater). In this case, dressing down to precisely student level, plus an informal setting, pretty well erases any barrier between myself and the students - which I like, actually.

I'm a fan of what I like to call "stealth luxury", and like to wear well made clothes of luxurious hand that isn't so obvious to the (uninformed, at least) viewer. The sweater for example, was "old" and "navy", but it was a Murray Allan cashmere crew neck (one of the finest makers of cashmere, IMO) - not "Old Navy", the brand - but of course it has no logo and no one would realize how "high end" it is. Indeed, I never, ever wear a displayed logo - I've just never liked them - so I tend to go for subtler or less-well known brands that eschew on external marker.

University "style", though, tends to remain as utilitarian as it has always been (well, since the Seventies when dress first started to really deformalize with a vengeance), especially, I think, in the sciences and engineering (I'm a physicist).

The raw exceptions to casualness in academia are MBA programs, where faculty commonly "dress for business" and students often do too - this is especially the case, I think, since the advent of "executive MBA programs", where existing professionals and business executives import their professional style into the classroom... it rubs off around them.

DCH


----------



## iammatt

Lauriston said:


> Sorry if I am mistaken but are the bottom of your trousers rolled?


Cuffed.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
RLPL sweater
PDC jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Holdfast

Zegna jacket & shirt & pocket square
Polo tie
Lee Brooklyn jeans
YSL boots


----------



## bwep

Kiton cashmere odd jacket
LP cashmere zip sweater
Zegna barrel cuff
Incotex wide whale cords
hornback belt
Single buckle monks
pantharella socks


----------



## Geoff Gander

Vintage fine grey pinstripe Stephens Brothers tunic shirt
Vintage Van Heusen collar
Vintage MOP cufflinks
Hathaway green and beige tie
Navy trousers
AE Fairfaxes (chestnut), with matching belt

Geoff

Hey, 200th post!


----------



## Bama Mike

Since I began posting my full face long ago without blocking it out there is no reason for me to start now that I know how to. Today's outfit has sort of a brown and gold theme. The lapel pin is not quite as loud in person as it shows in the picture. It's kind of a nice conversation piece and I liked it so I pinned it to my jacket today.


----------



## jcriswel

Bama Mike said:


> Since I began posting my full face long ago without blocking it out there is no reason for me to start now that I know how to. Today's outfit has sort of a brown and gold theme. The lapel pin is not quite as loud in person as it shows in the picture. It's kind of a nice conversation piece and I liked it so I pinned it to my jacket today.
> 
> [/IMG]


Mike,

Wonderful color and pattern combinations between the jacket, tie, and pocket square. I like how the ground in the tie works with the pocket square. The french cuffs on the shirt look nice also. We can't see the pants. I assume the jacket and pants are not of the same material. If you bought a full length mirror and put it on the door of your closet you could take a full length photo. That way we could see the pants and the shoes.

The jacket is sublime though. It fits you quite well and the color and pattern look elegant. Who made the jacket?

jcriswel


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Since I began posting my full face long ago without blocking it out there is no reason for me to start now that I know how to. Today's outfit has sort of a brown and gold theme. The lapel pin is not quite as loud in person as it shows in the picture. It's kind of a nice conversation piece and I liked it so I pinned it to my jacket today.


The outfit looks great. What *is* the lapel pin? I have a bunch of different ones that I sometimes wear (the City of Green Bay official pin when I'm going to a Green Bay event, a vermeil American flag pin when I'm feeling my patriotic vibe strongly, and so on).


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF cords


----------



## topbroker

Wicked winter driving here in northeast Wisconsin: 237 accidents in Green Bay and Brown County in the past 24 hours alone. Apparently salt isn't working on the ice because of the low temperatures. I've heard that some states use beet juice on ice, which sounds interesting but I'd be careful of my shoes!

Muted black/white glen plaid single-breasted two-button single-vent suit
Bullock & Jones white spread collar French cuff shirt
Silver and black slant-striped patterned tie with maroon accents (very "rich" looking)
Vintage bronzey lion cufflinks (the lions even have curled tails!)
Silver tie bar, angled down
Black patterned pocket square, points up
Black braces
Silver pocket watch with silver chain clipped to trouser waist (left side) Polished stainless steel bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black paisley OTC socks
Bally black plain-toe lace-ups (ultra sleek).
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Red and black patterned scarf
Black wide-brim fedora
LL Bean 5-eyelet duck boots with brown uppers (for the snow)


----------



## Lauriston

I think that a dark blue or medium solid gray sport jacket would make this a lot dressier looking.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
RLPL hoodie
Kiton pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Brideshead

*Oh for some winter weather....*



topbroker said:


> Wicked winter driving here in northeast Wisconsin: 237 accidents in Green Bay and Brown County in the past 24 hours alone. Apparently salt isn't working on the ice because of the low temperatures. I've heard that some states use beet juice on ice, which sounds interesting but I'd be careful of my shoes!


...it's been mild and unsettled all through January so far in southern England. Meant to be 55F today.

Grey pinstripe 2B SB suit with double vents - just had a little re-tailoring - DAKS

Pink cotton twill shirt with self herringbone and black broken fine stripe - Oswald Boateng

Pink woven silk tie with tiny pink and black points - Liberty

Black cufflinks - Armani

Off-white silk square with muted paisley in greys, blues, pink - Lehner from Trumper

Black leather belt - Gant

Black cotton sock with a small silvery paisley design - Pringle

Black high fronted slip-on - Grenson Dean (recent FNB article on this type of shoe persuaded me to try them after a long gap)

Outerwear

Unlined airforce blue short fly fronted raincoat with some red sticthing - Jones in Covent Gdn (now gone I think)

Black gloves with red silk lining - Dents

EDT - Penhalligon's Endymion


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> ...it's been mild and unsettled all through January so far in southern England. Meant to be 55F today.
> 
> Grey pinstripe 2B SB suit with double vents - just had a little re-tailoring - DAKS
> 
> Pink cotton twill shirt with self herringbone and black broken fine stripe - Oswald Boateng
> 
> Pink woven silk tie with tiny pink and black points - Liberty
> 
> Black cufflinks - Armani
> 
> Off-white silk square with muted paisley in greys, blues, pink - Lehner from Trumper
> 
> Black leather belt - Gant
> 
> Black cotton sock with a small silvery paisley design - Pringle
> 
> Black high fronted slip-on - Grenson Dean (recent FNB article on this type of shoe persuaded me to try them after a long gap)
> 
> Outerwear
> 
> Unlined airforce blue short fly fronted raincoat with some red sticthing - Jones in Covent Gdn (now gone I think)
> 
> Black gloves with red silk lining - Dents
> 
> EDT - Penhalligon's Endymion


This description is entrancing, seriously.


----------



## Brideshead

topbroker said:


> This description is entrancing, seriously.


Thank you, but my cuff links cannot compare with your lions with curled tails. They sound fascinating!


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> Thank you, but my cuff links cannot compare with your lions with curled tails. They sound fascinating!


Thank you so much. I can satisfy your curiosity with a photograph that I saved from the Ebay listing. The seller described the metal as "burnished copper." I'm not going to risk cleaning the metal; these look very nice and vintage as is.


----------



## Holdfast

topbroker said:


> I've heard that some states use beet juice on ice, which sounds interesting but I'd be careful of my shoes!


This is just bizarre... :crazy:

RLPL suit
Sulka shirt, Polo dark red braces
Marinella tie
Nagrani socks (courtesy chorse)
Loake 1880 Exeters
+ tan Ede & Ravenscroft raincoat


----------



## upr_crust

*Excellent stylings, gentlemen, one and all . . .*

. . . you made me more ashamed of my own poor attire for the day.

Thanks, topbroker, brideshead, and holdfast, for the latest contributions -those cufflinks are quite a conversation piece, topbroker.

For myself, though the sun is shining, and it's relatively mild outside, I am stuck in an all-day training class, the physical circumstances of which pretty much precluded my dressing like a gentleman - so here I am, "unplugged" as it were.

Yellow buttondown shirt, large-scale graph check in blue and white (BB)

Cadet blue polo neck merino sweater (Brand X, from Filene's Basement)

Black moc-croc Polo belt

Navy flat-front khakis (BB - purchased after a modest weight reduction, essentially to prove that I could wear flat-front trousers without having the front pockets billow out)

Black patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via C21)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Santoni, via C21 - marked down)

Outerwear:

Brown leather D/B 3/4 length jacket, shearling collar (BB)

Cashmere scarf, tartan pattern of multiple shades of green and pink (the clan is Muted Hunting Cameron - from Scotch House, London - see, I do occasionally pay full retail)

Tan cashmere/wool flat cap, belted back (BB)

Trumper's Skye (even "dressed down", I do have a few standards . . .)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
RL cords


----------



## topbroker

Lauriston said:


> I think that a dark blue or medium solid gray sport jacket would make this a lot dressier looking.


Wow. I look at the outfit and think, any more consummately dressy looking and I may have a heart attack.


----------



## topbroker

Feeling bummed out about Heath Ledger...but still gotta dress for work.

Sage single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Brooks Bros. maroon/white candy-striped button-down, open neck
Maroon pocket square with white pattern and white edging
Burgundy belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Sage patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan burgundy "pinch buckle" (kiltie monkstrap) loafers
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned wool scarf
Black/white speckled tweed cap


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> This is just bizarre... :crazy:


"Beet juice is useful as a de-icer for streets. Road crews in Cincinnati, Ohio will dump a slurry of 10 percent beet juice, salt, and calcium chloride on streets during the coming snowstorms. According to an Associated Press from last month, beet juice is now becoming a popular deicer in the Midwest because of the liquid's low freezing temperature and harmlessness to roads and cars."

In addition to staining everything in sight -- ready for red roads? -- I'm thinking this would be awfully sticky, since beet juice is way high in sugar. But what do I know. (The linked article answers both my objections.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Tse sweater
Oxxford pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
JL bluchers
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to some form of civilised attire, at least . . . .*

. . . in my own mind.

Though there are threats of snow showers this afternoon, I have dressed up (though not all the way up), for the entertainment of myself (and possibly others).

Olive/brown Saxxon sports jacket, subtle red windowpane overplaid (BB)

Light brown suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Azalea pink pinpoint oxford shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (LE)

Light green silk repp stripe tie (BB)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square, casually folded into points and stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Round flat malachite cufflinks, goldtone setting

Dark brown worsted odd trousers (BB)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks

Brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury of England - a French brand, shoes bought in Paris 11/07)

For outerwear:

Charcoal grey herringbone S/B overcoat (cheap Ralphie Lipshutz, via Syms)

Solid light green cashmere scarf (high-end Ralph - Purple Label)

Charcoal microsuede trilby (a practical topper for a day threatening snow, via Syms)

Hermes Equipage

I hope to have photos taken later today - when (and if) they are fit to be seen, I will post.


----------



## Holdfast

topbroker said:


> "Beet juice is useful as a de-icer for streets. Road crews in Cincinnati, Ohio will dump a slurry of 10 percent beet juice, salt, and calcium chloride on streets during the coming snowstorms. According to an Associated Press from last month, beet juice is now becoming a popular deicer in the Midwest because of the liquid's low freezing temperature and harmlessness to roads and cars."
> 
> In addition to staining everything in sight -- ready for red roads? -- I'm thinking this would be awfully sticky, since beet juice is way high in sugar. But what do I know. (The linked article answers both my objections.)


Fascinating; thanks for the link. Well, if it works! :teacha:

Ede suit & square
Zegna shirt
Loro Piana tie
Lobb shoes
+ tan Ede raincoat


----------



## The Other Andy

Holdfast said:


> This is just bizarre... :crazy:
> 
> RLPL suit
> Sulka shirt, Polo dark red braces
> Marinella tie
> Nagrani socks (courtesy chorse)
> Loake 1880 Exeters
> + tan Ede & Ravenscroft raincoat


Love this combo. Really looks great.


----------



## topbroker

It is unpleasantly cold here today -- 10 below at drive time, 25 below wind chill.

Olive minicheck single-breasted two-button ventless suit (three-piece, but I skipped the vest today)
Jos. Abboud beige herringbone spread collar French cuff shirt
Black/gold patterned tie
Gold tie chain
"Roman statesmen" cufflinks, white cameo on black oval ground, "textured" gold edge
Black pocket square, points up
Black belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Olive patterned OTC socks
Allen Edmonds black Grayson tassel mocs (my favorite shoes of all time)
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black/gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Black wide-brim fedora
Polartec Arctic 180s black wrap-around ear warmers (looks less dorky with the hat than I would have thought)

I just love the Graysons. When I was a young buck in the Eighties, I thought they were the sexiest business shoes out there, and I still think that.


----------



## Bama Mike

Navy blue two button suit
Light blue stripe tie 
Light blue silk pocket square with dark blue and black interlocking rings
White French cuff shirt with silver cufflinks
Black leather belt with silver buckle
Black lace up leather shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF navy cords


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> Navy blue two button suit
> Light blue stripe tie
> Light blue silk pocket square with dark blue and black interlocking rings
> White French cuff shirt with silver cufflinks
> Black leather belt with silver buckle
> Black lace up leather shoes.


Distinguished. Different outfits have different vibes, and this has a very bankerish vibe, in a good way.


----------



## Marty M

*Yesterday's outfit.*

Here is yesterday's outfit (plus a haircut). Thanks for viewing.
Marty Mathis



























__________________


----------



## AlanC

Good to have you posting here, Marty. I love the tie and the braces.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfits, Bama and Marty!


----------



## Tonyp

Bama Mike said:


> Navy blue two button suit
> Light blue stripe tie
> Light blue silk pocket square with dark blue and black interlocking rings
> White French cuff shirt with silver cufflinks
> Black leather belt with silver buckle
> Black lace up leather shoes.


 Bama Mike:

You definitely know how to match your outfits. The tie would look better with a dimple below your knot. try a 4 in hand knot. I think it will soften your look and bring a little more pizazz to your tie shirt ensemble.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Casual day for Bob:

https://imageshack.us


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP sweater
Comfort cords
TB belt
BM socks
testoni loafers
NM scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## stcolumba

Oxxford MTM 3 piece DB suit, charcoal gray
Clarke and Daw white English spread collar white shirt, double cuff
BB dark blue silk knots
Burgundy with small white dots tie, Hickey Freeman
Black Trafalgar braces
Vass black Budapest shoes


----------



## mcarthur

^sounds very nice


----------



## Brideshead

*Today I started with a small accessory...*

....a pocket square that I had for Christmas and have not had chance to wear







(Woods of Shropshire)

To this I added -

Toffee colour tweed sports jacket 3B SB deep side vents - Mulberry

Olive cord trousers with single pleat and narrowish leg - Statz

Light blue chambray shirt BD - Polo RL

Fudge colour suede belt - George Collection (OMG!)

Stone, dark green and airforce blue Argyle sock - Pringle

Ancient Dark Brown Clarks Dessies

Cologne - Trumper's superb Eucris

Only 'outerwear' on another very mild day is dark brown leather gloves that I bought in Scotland before Christmas and solid ash Brigg as showers are forecast! Yesterday I had to drive out to the nearby village and spotted daffodils in full bloom by the roadside!


----------



## topbroker

Bob Loblaw said:


> Casual day for Bob:
> 
> https://imageshack.us


The fit of the sweater is delightful, as is the whole outfit.


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> ....a pocket square that I had for Christmas and have not had chance to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Woods of Shropshire)
> 
> To this I added -
> 
> Toffee colour tweed sports jacket 3B SB deep side vents - Mulberry
> 
> Olive cord trousers with single pleat and narrowish leg - Statz
> 
> Light blue chambray shirt BD - Polo RL
> 
> Fudge colour suede belt - George Collection (OMG!)
> 
> Stone, dark green and airforce blue Argyle sock - Pringle
> 
> Ancient Dark Brown Clarks Dessies
> 
> Cologne - Trumper's superb Eucris
> 
> Only 'outerwear' on another very mild day is dark brown leather gloves that I bought in Scotland before Christmas and solid ash Brigg as showers are forecast! Yesterday I had to drive out to the nearby village and spotted daffodils in full bloom by the roadside!


What a great pocket square! "Woods of Shropshire" -- the Anglophile in me is swooning!

Also a good point here, you can build up an entire outfit from any item, no matter how small. Sometimes I start with the cufflinks and work backwards.


----------



## Brideshead

topbroker said:


> What a great pocket square! "Woods of Shropshire" -- the Anglophile in me is swooning!
> 
> Also a good point here, you can build up an entire outfit from any item, no matter how small. Sometimes I start with the cufflinks and work backwards.


Yes, I would not wear it on a normal 'business' day - but it's Friday and I am just hanging out at the little office of my associates, so why not?

I agree that taking a small item and working backwards is good and can lead to a different kind of look.


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> I agree that taking a small item and working backwards is good and can lead to a different kind of look.


I read FNB occasionally and came across a suggestion there (must have been some time ago) to try this. I haven't got round to it yet, but it's an interesting challenge. Will try soon. 

Not sure what kind of pose I was going for in the second full-length pic, but hey...

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Stefano Ricci tie
Kent Wang square
Loake 1880 shoes
PS overcoat
Lester Bowden scarf
Polo gloves + braces


----------



## Rossini

^ This is really nice Holdfast. I could almost be converted to waistcoats!


----------



## Holdfast

Rossini said:


> ^ This is really nice Holdfast. I could almost be converted to waistcoats!


You know, I like it on balance, but I'm still a bit 50-50 about this suit in general. Sometimes a suit doesn't quite emerge the way you visualise it in your mind's eye. That's definitely the case with this one. I've had it for well over a year now so have formed my impression fully - it's a good suit, and I like wearing it, but it's not _quite_ what I hoped for in some way I can't quite put my finger on. It's 90% there, but _something_ elusive is missing or inappropriate.

Thank you for the compliment though!


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> You know, I like it on balance, but I'm still a bit 50-50 about this suit in general. Sometimes a suit doesn't quite emerge the way you visualise it in your mind's eye. That's definitely the case with this one. I've had it for well over a year now so have formed my impression fully - it's a good suit, and I like wearing it, but it's not _quite_ what I hoped for in some way I can't quite put my finger on. It's 90% there, but _something_ elusive is missing or inappropriate.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment though!


It seems to oooze class and style to me! What style of lapel does the waistcoat have?


----------



## Rossini

I like the combination of the rich grey material pattern and interesting stripe pattern complemented by purple/lilac. Plus it looks like it fits well.


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> It seems to oooze class and style to me!


I think so too.

The relationship between the trousers, socks, and shoes in the outfit is exquisite.


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> It seems to oooze class and style to me! What style of lapel does the waistcoat have?


Peak lapels. The one thing I knew going into this suit was that I wanted the peak lapel DB waistcoat.



Rossini said:


> I like the combination of the rich grey material pattern and interesting stripe pattern complemented by purple/lilac. Plus it looks like it fits well.


The fit is what I wanted - very trim (almost too trim round the waist but still OK) and retaining a typically English shoulder/chest area. I think I got that. The material is perhaps where I might have chosen better. It's got both a red pinstripe and a shadow stripe in between. I think either/or might have been better than both. Probably just the red pinstripe.



topbroker said:


> The relationship between the trousers, socks, and shoes in the outfit is exquisite.


It's rare my faded-in-the-wash M&S socks garner any praise so I will accept this gracefully! :icon_smile_big:

And thank you all.


----------



## The Other Andy

RLPL Purple Label Shirt (that is too big because I lost some weight)

Chester Barrie Grey Flannel Pinstripe SB Suit

Tie of unknown origin (no label)

RL Polo Bleeker Chesterfield Coat

Cole Haan wool socks

Chocolate AE Seneca lace-ups

Talbott pocket square


----------



## Hard2Fit

Nicely done.
Love the coat.
Almost ordered it from the PRL website for myself.
I hesitated and my size was no longer available when the sales hit.


----------



## topbroker

The Other Andy said:


> RLPL Purple Label Shirt (that is too big because I lost some weight)
> 
> Chester Barrie Grey Flannel Pinstripe SB Suit
> 
> Tie of unknown origin (no label)
> 
> RL Polo Bleeker Chesterfield Coat
> 
> Cole Haan wool socks
> 
> Chocolate AE Seneca lace-ups
> 
> Talbott pocket square


Outstanding in every respect!


----------



## topbroker

Casual Friday here, but I'm OK with it today because I'm wearing three (count 'em) newly obtained items, all pictured below.

Navy single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Ted Baker charcoal gray-blue check modal reverse button-down shirt, open neck



Medium blue pocket square, puff fold (very subtle against the suit)
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Medium brown belt (nice line of demarcation between dark shirt and dark trousers)
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks (splash of contrast at foot level)
Mezlan chocolate brown suede lace-ups with tassel laces, interesting banding across suede



Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy scarf with burgundy striping
Stetson blue-gray fedora with black band and feathers


----------



## The Other Andy

Hard2Fit said:


> Nicely done.
> Love the coat.
> Almost ordered it from the PRL website for myself.
> I hesitated and my size was no longer available when the sales hit.


I just got it and get more comments on it than anything else I own.

Got it on double-super-clearance at the Polo store in Palm Beach. Someone returned it and they don't sell many chesterfield coats down there


----------



## weckl

Cravate, that looks fantastic. I love the buttons on the jacket. Who makes it?


----------



## weckl

Holdfast, LOVE that jacket--perfectly tailored (unless you're one of the lucky ones on whom OTR fits like a glove). The whole outfit is amazing. Well done, sir.


----------



## upr_crust

*You've read the book, now see the movie . . .*

. . . metaphorically speaking, of course.

Photos to go with the description as below, from 2008/01/16:

This evening, I am playing host to a very dear friend, whom I am treating for dinner in honour of his birthday. This occasion coincides with fair (if cold) weather, and the receipt of my latest indulgence from Brooks Bros., so I am wearing the byproduct of my fiscal folly of last month to the scene of my fiscal folly for this month :icon_smile:.

Towhit, my attire for the day:

Grey glen plaid three-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, flat-front trousers (BB)

Solid French blue spread collar shirt, double cuffs (CT)

Light red silk jacquard tie, pattern of tiny dashes in white (BB)

Gold and lapis lazuli cufflinks, cushioned-shaped stones.

Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with golden fleece emblems in gold (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain (modern pocket watch)

Grey graph pattern OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals with punch decoration on the toes (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (H&K)

Navy velour fedora

Floris Elite

Enough festive attire for a night out, no?

https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0033yb0.jpg

https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0066ew7.jpg

https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0055uw4.jpg

https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0099al5.jpg

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01010qh0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^topbroker-
Nice fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## Holdfast

weckl said:


> Holdfast, LOVE that jacket--perfectly tailored (unless you're one of the lucky ones on whom OTR fits like a glove). The whole outfit is amazing. Well done, sir.


If you're talking about today's Ede suit, it's bespoke. Thanks for the kind words!



upr_crust said:


> Photos to go with the description as below, from 2008/01/16:


It's always great to see photos of your outfits - I really like both the suit and shoes. The pocket watch is a lovely touch; I could have used one with my own suit today.


----------



## upr_crust

*Since a photo is worth a thousand words . . .*

. . . yet more "thousands of words".

I leave it for the members of these fora to comment on whether or not my words are accurate or inaccurate, in comparison to the photographic evidence of my attire - listed below was the description I posted yesterday (2008/01/24).

Olive/brown Saxxon sports jacket, subtle red windowpane overplaid (BB)

Light brown suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Azalea pink pinpoint oxford shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (LE)

Light green silk repp stripe tie (BB)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square, casually folded into points and stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Round flat malachite cufflinks, goldtone setting

Dark brown worsted odd trousers (BB)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks

Brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury of England - a French brand, shoes bought in Paris 11/07)

For outerwear:

Charcoal grey herringbone S/B overcoat (cheap Ralphie Lipshutz, via Syms)

Solid light green cashmere scarf (high-end Ralph - Purple Label)

Charcoal microsuede trilby (a practical topper for a day threatening snow, via Syms)

Hermes Equipage

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01111nt1.jpg

https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01717js0.jpg

https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01818jo3.jpg


https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02121gj9.jpg

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02322abd1.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^upr-
Nice looking attire. Have a good dinner at Le Bernardin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF cords


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, holdfast - compliments from you are . . .*

. . . very high praise indeed.

As for the watch chain, it was, apparently, my great-grandfather's. It was found among my late father's effects, and his brother (my uncle), has no recollection of my father or grandfather ever wearing it.

It is a great excuse to buy three-piece suits, however :icon_smile:.



Holdfast said:


> It's always great to see photos of your outfits - I really like both the suit and shoes. The pocket watch is a lovely touch; I could have used one with my own suit today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling coat
RLP hoodie
WSBJ cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## tricota

upr_crust said:


> . . . yet more "thousands of words".
> 
> I leave it for the members of these fora to comment on whether or not my words are accurate or inaccurate, in comparison to the photographic evidence of my attire - listed below was the description I posted yesterday (2008/01/24).
> 
> https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01818jo3.jpg


Love everything but the hat. But then I am not a "hat guy"...Everything else is perfect.


----------



## topbroker

Appreciably warmer here today, but that also means it's very slushy and mucky out there. I dressed accordingly;

Vintage Brooks Bros. tan camel-hair single-breasted three-button single-vent sportcoat
Bill Blass blue plaid heavy cotton casual button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (interesting and varied mix of tones in the plaid)
Eddie Bauer straight-leg light denim jeans 
Light blue cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black jeans belt
Wire-rim glasses, Polo frame (instead of my usual contact lenses)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Oatmeal boot socks
Black and tan zip-up winter boots with "spats" effect (Italian make)
Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat 
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue (British make)
David Hanna speckled brown tweed cap (shares enough tonally with the shirt to harmonize well with it)

However, the "big news" today is not my outfit, but an outfit that I saw. When I was at Atlanta Bread Company having my morning coffee and reading Dickens's _Martin Chuzzlewit_, I saw a man dressed in the *perfect* Green Bay outfit which is also the *perfect* anti-AAAC outfit. It took my breath away. If I had been using all my ingenuity to design an outfit calculated to provoke distress in the sartorially sensitive, I couldn't possibly have done a better job. Here it is:

Green and gold Green Bay Packers v-neck nylon pullover
Gold hoodie
Nike black nylon sweatpants with white side stripes
Tan baseball cap, worn backwards, with "Cool as a Moose" printed on back adjustable strap, and front-panel graphic of a moose giving the finger
Crocs


----------



## jcriswel

upr_crust said:


> . . . yet more "thousands of words".
> 
> I leave it for the members of these fora to comment on whether or not my words are accurate or inaccurate, in comparison to the photographic evidence of my attire - listed below was the description I posted yesterday


upr_crust,

Man... you got it going. Great look. Keep it up. You've making us all look bad. Outstanding job.

jcriswel


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
BB gray trousers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schneider overcoat
Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals
LP scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Cravate Noire

upr_crust, that thread is enourmesly improved when you can take photos on a regular basis!
Both looks are fantastic and the casual one confirms my own preference of wearing french cuffs with sportcoats^^.

Again a bit too any pics...









Sorry, but that pic was too nice to size it down^^


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> https://i30.tinypic.com/2qwodah.jpg
> HSM camel hair sport jacket
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> H- ps
> BB gray trousers


Cool jacket!

Keeping it neutral today...

RLPL jacket
Pringle cashmere v-neck
Gap T-shirt
Levi 501s
YSL boots


----------



## Bama Mike

A very, very casual day for me. No church today, but my parents were visiting so it was off to the local IHOP for breakfast. I don't know how it is around the rest of the country, but here this can actually qualify as formal wear at IHOP since most arrive dressed in sweat pants and wrinkled t-shirts.

Brown Corduroy Jacket with silk pocket square
Houndstooth pattern OCBD
Brown leather belt of conservative western style, silver buckle
Blue jeans by Levis
Marroon colored boots, high shine by Laredo
Hamilton pocket watch on silver chain


----------



## Bama Mike

upr_crust said:


> . . . metaphorically speaking, of course.
> 
> Photos to go with the description as below, from 2008/01/16:
> 
> This evening, I am playing host to a very dear friend, whom I am treating for dinner in honour of his birthday. This occasion coincides with fair (if cold) weather, and the receipt of my latest indulgence from Brooks Bros., so I am wearing the byproduct of my fiscal folly of last month to the scene of my fiscal folly for this month :icon_smile:.
> 
> Towhit, my attire for the day:
> 
> Grey glen plaid three-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, flat-front trousers (BB)
> 
> Solid French blue spread collar shirt, double cuffs (CT)
> 
> Light red silk jacquard tie, pattern of tiny dashes in white (BB)
> 
> Gold and lapis lazuli cufflinks, cushioned-shaped stones.
> 
> Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with golden fleece emblems in gold (BB)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Vintage watch chain (modern pocket watch)
> 
> Grey graph pattern OTC socks (BB)
> 
> Black wholecut balmorals with punch decoration on the toes (Bexley, Paris)
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)
> 
> Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (H&K)
> 
> Navy velour fedora
> 
> Floris Elite
> 
> Enough festive attire for a night out, no?
> 
> https://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0033yb0.jpg
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0066ew7.jpg
> 
> https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0055uw4.jpg
> 
> https://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0099al5.jpg
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01010qh0.jpg


Just fantastic! I love that look especially with the addition of the pocket watch chain. I just rented the original Thomas Crown Affair with Steve McQueen who sports this look quite well.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford coat, vintage 1956
Drake's scarf



Paul Stuart suit
Guy Rover shirt
Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
Trafalgar braces
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Thank you


----------



## Lauriston

AlanC said:


> Oxxford coat, vintage 1956
> Drake's scarf


I don't know about so many patterns together but I do think that the color combination is a very professional look.


----------



## topbroker

Bama Mike said:


> A very, very casual day for me. No church today, but my parents were visiting so it was off to the local IHOP for breakfast. I don't know how it is around the rest of the country, but here this can actually qualify as formal wear at IHOP since most arrive dressed in sweat pants and wrinkled t-shirts.
> 
> Brown Corduroy Jacket with silk pocket square
> Houndstooth pattern OCBD
> Brown leather belt of conservative western style, silver buckle
> Blue jeans by Levis
> Marroon colored boots, high shine by Laredo
> Hamilton pocket watch on silver chain


I like dressy Western on the weekends too. Nice look. Very cool to include the pocket watch in the ensemble.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Upper Crust. Your pictures truly back up and validate your prose!!!

Matt, you truly have an eye for pocket squares and stuff them nicely.

(About 25% of the time, I have trouble keeping mine from either falling in the pocket or spontaneously growing too far our ot it.)


----------



## cdcro

pants: bills
shirt: notre dame sweatshirt
shoes: sperrys topsiders


----------



## mcarthur

^ welcome to the forum


----------



## cdcro

mcarthur said:


> ^ welcome to the forum


thank you, i've been lurking for a while and decided to contribute


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF cords


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Kiton jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## Bama Mike

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> H- ps
> HF cords


McAruthur,
You are a master at coordinating colors. Always very impressive and original looking.


----------



## topbroker

Breaking out a few new or recent purchases today:

Navy pinstripe single-breasted two-button ventless suit
Unique Savile Row spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with "barrel" pattern (first wearing, not with pictured tie; that's an Ebay shot)



Brown and cream patterned tie
Brown pocket square, points up
Vermeil American flag lapel pin (people always take me for a staunch Republican when I wear this, as if liberals couldn't be patriotic. I'm not telling one way or the other )
Vintage scrolled gold-tone cufflinks (first wearing)



Polo brown braided leather braces
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy patterned OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown "Winhall" captoes (second wearing; love these)



Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
Scala brown fedora with brown strap, "Scala" pin


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, one and all, for the compliments . . .*

My thanks to Holdfast, Jcriswel, Bama, Forsberg, Mcarthur, Cravate Noire, and Tricota for the favourable comments on my latest postings.

Cravate, I had thought about wearing a button-cuffed shirt with the "casual" outfit, but thought that the shirt that I wore worked well from a colouristic point of view, and threw caution to the winds.

Tricota, in looking at the photos, the hat goes with the overcoat, but not with the outfit underneath it, which may add to your distaste for hats in general - I will note this for future photo shoots.

Bama, as I told to holdfast in my previous response to him, the watch chain is a family heirloom (though of only sentimental value - I am sure that intrinsically, it is worth very little). Full points, BTW, on your casual outfit for a family outing to IHOP - I am sure that you were the best-dressed person there, and the look suited you well.


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear to a Monday full of annoyances . . .*

My day has been something of a headache so far, and my only escape has been posting to these fora, so thanks for the therapy.

Without further ado . . .

Grey pinstripe D/B suit, six-button, side-vented (Polo via Syms)

Pink and white block stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - my latest purchase from them)

Deep cerulean blue solid silk tie, textured weave (Andrew's Ties - also a recent purchase)

Oval enamel cufflinks, navy center, edged in pink, grid of tiny gold dots (T&A)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (C&J, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Cashmere scarf - tartan pattern in green, shades of pink and red, navy (Westaway and Westaway, London - now defunct in the UK)

Grey fedora

Floris Cefiro

Sorry for the lack of photos, but I hope that the description is enough to evoke images in the imagination.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> Sorry for the lack of photos, but I hope that the description is enough to evoke images in the imagination.


It certainly does in mine! Thank you.


----------



## The Other Andy

Older RLPL suit (made by Chester Barrie)

Polo Tie

Polo Shirt

BB Cashmere socks

AE McClain (Chili)

Coach belt

Check the detail on the suit below . . . I have not seen this fabric anywhere else - if I could find it I'd get another suit made as this one's getting a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## Holdfast

Ede suit & square
H&K shirt
Daniel Hechter tie
Loake 1880 shoes
Holland Esq/Liberty overcoat & Ede scarf


----------



## Adagio

Holdfast said:


> I read FNB occasionally and came across a suggestion there (must have been some time ago) to try this. I haven't got round to it yet, but it's an interesting challenge. Will try soon.
> 
> Ede suit
> Zegna shirt
> Stefano Ricci tie
> Kent Wang square
> Loake 1880 shoes
> PS overcoat
> Lester Bowden scarf
> Polo gloves + braces


Holdfast- exceptional looking suit. I particularly like the wasitcoat. I'm meeting my tailor on Thursday to pick up his latest creation for me-a two button peak lapel with double breasted waitscoat. Seeing yours just reinded my why I ordered as I did. Outstanding!!

Adagio


----------



## mcarthur

Bama Mike said:


> McAruthur,
> You are a master at coordinating colors. Always very impressive and original looking.


I take no credit because I am colorblind. I will pass your complementary comments to my valet.


----------



## Lauriston

The Other Andy said:


>


I generally don't find windowpane patterns to be professional looking but I think that your ensemble is a great example of snappy conservative business dress.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Z shirt
H neck tie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## mambo

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> Z shirt
> H neck tie
> H- ps
> BB navy braces


Your valet really screwed up big time today!

Even a newbie like me can tell you that a bright radioactive (Chernobyl) green with pink pinstripes blazer does not go with a pink tie and loud yellow shirt! The blue orange and wine pocket square certainly doesn't help either.

Methinks your valet is playing tricks on you:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cravate Noire




----------



## The Other Andy

Great look - really like the shoes


----------



## AlanC

Very regal, whnay.



Holdfast said:


> Ede suit & square
> H&K shirt
> Daniel Hechter tie
> Loake 1880 shoes
> Holland Esq/Liberty overcoat & Ede scarf


That splendid Ede scarf more than makes up for the Hechter tie. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bama Mike

topbroker said:


> Breaking out a few new or recent purchases today:
> 
> Navy pinstripe single-breasted two-button ventless suit
> Unique Savile Row spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with "barrel" pattern (first wearing, not with pictured tie; that's an Ebay shot)
> 
> Brown and cream patterned tie
> Brown pocket square, points up
> Vermeil American flag lapel pin (people always take me for a staunch Republican when I wear this, as if liberals couldn't be patriotic. I'm not telling one way or the other )
> Vintage scrolled gold-tone cufflinks (first wearing)
> 
> Polo brown braided leather braces
> Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Armani Mania cologne
> Navy patterned OTC socks
> Allen Edmonds dark brown "Winhall" captoes (second wearing; love these)
> 
> Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
> Scala brown fedora with brown strap, "Scala" pin


You definitely follow your own rules and are not a slave to any predetermined standard. I mean that as an absolute compliment. Also, I love those vintage cufflinks.


----------



## Bama Mike

Great look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino jacket
Brioni polo
Malo pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Holdfast

The shoes may catch the eye at first, but the entire ensemble works surperbly! :aportnoy:



AlanC said:


> That splendid Ede scarf more than makes up for the Hechter tie. :icon_smile_wink:


Would you believe I co-ordinated the entire outfit around the tie? :icon_smile_big:

A little different today....

Ede jacket
Zegna shirt
Polo trousers
Ferragamo shoes


----------



## upr_crust

*A better day, a bolder ensemble . . ..*

So far, my day is going better today than yesterday - the problems of yesterday are being resolved as I write.

With that, today's ensemble:

Grey glen plaid three-piece suit, side vents, flat-front trousers, lapelled waistcoat (BB - recently pictured in this thread)

Blue/white mini-check shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (CT)

Pink silk tie, woven grid of tiny dots in pale silver (Polo via L&T)

Rhodochrosite and sterling silver cufflinks (from a craft fair in the Parque des Recoletas, Buenos Aires, Argentina)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage gold-tone watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Grey striped OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Black moc-toe buckled loafers (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Navy oversized cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Forest green fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enough attire to face Tuesday, perhaps?


----------



## Rossini

Bama Mike said:


> Great look.


+ 1 works really well.


----------



## topbroker

Navy check double-breasted ventless suit
Eagle spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground, blue stripes of different shades and widths
Deep blue "power tie" with pattern of silver and blue circles
Silver tie chain (thin)
Navy polka-dotted pocket square, puff fold
Egg-shaped cufflinks with stones in blue striations of different shades, scalloped silver edges
Silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain clipped to trouser waist (this chain "rhymes" with the tie chain)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Navy patterned OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown suede "Delray" split-toe lace-ups



Nautica double-breasted black topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy scarf with burgundy striping
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumboots with tan uppers for slush


----------



## The Other Andy

Chester Barrie suit

RLPL shirt

RL Polo Bow tie

Pocket Square of unknown origin (think it came from J. Crew Outlet)

JLC Master Comp Geo watch

Russian eyeglasses

Nordstroms socks

Otabo MTM shoes with rubber soles (rain forecasted today)


----------



## tricota

^^Very nice. I always admire anyone who can wear a bow tie...


----------



## iammatt

I apologize for the patterns on my shirt not matching perfectly.


----------



## Hard2Fit

Good stuff.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
H neck tie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM coat
Banana Republic sweater
Zegna pant
Bernini belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Gucci scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

from my series "Great Men and Their Electric Stoves," which usually appears in the Trad section. Today's darts and pleats ruled that out.

The grey jacket and olive/black micro check trousers have more contrast than it appears in my crummy kitchen light.


----------



## jcriswel

Patrick06790 said:


> from my series "Great Men and Their Electric Stoves," which usually appears in the Trad section. Today's darts and pleats ruled that out.
> 
> The grey jacket and olive/black micro check trousers have more contrast than it appears in my crummy kitchen light.


You still look a little trady but that's OK. You look great! I like the jacket, pants, and shoes. Don't like the bow tie. I would prefer a straight or none. Even the argyle socks look OK to me for some strange reason. I still don't see the fascination with argyle socks though. Why?

jcriswel


----------



## jcriswel

Holdfast said:


> The shoes may catch the eye at first, but the entire ensemble works surperbly! :aportnoy:
> 
> Would you believe I co-ordinated the entire outfit around the tie? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> A little different today....
> 
> Ede jacket
> Zegna shirt
> Polo trousers
> Ferragamo shoes


As usual the whole thing is fabulous. One question though. In the action photo, are you dancing or boxing?


----------



## topbroker

jcriswel said:


> You still look a little trady but that's OK. You look great! I like the jacket, pants, and shoes. Don't like the bow tie. I would prefer a straight or none. Even the argyle socks look OK to me for some strange reason. I still don't see the fascination with argyle socks though. Why?
> 
> jcriswel


I respectfully disagree. Love the bow tie!! Love the argyles!!


----------



## Holdfast

jcriswel said:


> Even the argyle socks look OK to me for some strange reason.


Argyles are cool. I used to wear them loads, but haven't for years. Not sure why I stopped... clearly I need to restart! 



jcriswel said:


> As usual the whole thing is fabulous. One question though. In the action photo, are you dancing or boxing?


Ha ha ha! I'm not sure there's a safe answer to that question! Like all artists, I leave much to the viewer's interpretation.... :crazy:

Zegna jacket
Zegna couture shirt
Polo bowtie
M&S trousers
Ferragamo shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick and HF-
Looking good! Have a very good day


----------



## Georgia Boy

That tie is fantastic!


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> Polo bowtie


Loving the bow tie here, too. Clearly, it's a bow tie moment at AAAC. I'd join in, but have a different concept for the day...


----------



## weckl

Holdfast, awesome as always. Are the trousers gray or blue? Either would work.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks all. The trousers are mid-grey, but have a very slight shimmer in the weave, so can turn a sort of faint steel blue in brigther light. Grey most of the time though! 

Oddly enough, I don't think I have any blue trousers apart from jeans. I used to. Just must have never replaced older pairs at some point; changing tastes...


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
H bow tie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## rgrossicone

This forum is terrific...I'm glad I found it...today was:
Armand Basi mid-light grey 3 button center vent suit (Cent 21)-sans belt
Hugo Boss blue and white checked shirt (Cent 21)
PS Floral tie and Pocket Square (PaulSmith.com sale)
H&M blue socks
Banana Republic black wingtip boots
Lucien Picard blue faced silver watch (Cent 21)
Guy Laroche purplew paisley scarf (Cent 21)
JCrew grey herringbone overcoat
RL black leather gloves (Cent 21)
Bailey's black Fedoroa (L&T)
Creed Erolfa EDP (Neiman Marcus)

Once I figure out how to get the photos working, I'll post. On a public school teachers salary, Century 21 here in NY is a godsend!


----------



## topbroker

The temperature plummeted in Wisconsin, from 40 above yesterday to 40 below wind chills today. Yikes!

I 'm a bit of a lounge lizard today:

Black/white houndstooth wool/silk single-breasted three-button ventless sportcoat
Black gabardine cuffed trousers
Paul Fredrick black point collar French cuff shirt, silver monogram on left cuff, open neck, teeshirt not visible
Black pocket square, points up
Square silver and black cufflinks
Black belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
All-black OTC socks with subtle woven diamond pattern
Allen Edmonds black Grayson tassel mocs
Black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton rayon chenille red/black scarf
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin
Polartec Arctic 180s black wrap-around ear warmers


----------



## topbroker

rgrossicone said:


> This forum is terrific...I'm glad I found it...today was:
> Armand Basi mid-light grey 3 button center vent suit (Cent 21)-sans belt
> Hugo Boss blue and white checked shirt (Cent 21)
> PS Floral tie and Pocket Square (PaulSmith.com sale)
> H&M blue socks
> Banana Republic black wingtip boots
> Lucien Picard blue faced silver watch (Cent 21)
> Guy Laroche purplew paisley scarf (Cent 21)
> JCrew grey herringbone overcoat
> RL black leather gloves (Cent 21)
> Bailey's black Fedoroa (L&T)
> Creed Erolfa EDP (Neiman Marcus)
> 
> Once I figure out how to get the photos working, I'll post. On a public school teachers salary, Century 21 here in NY is a godsend!


There have been debates on some of the menswear boards about a declining standard of dress among teachers, but man, you are doing your part to counter-act that! Bravo! And welcome.


----------



## Beefeater

jcriswel said:


> You still look a little trady but that's OK. You look great! I like the jacket, pants, and shoes. Don't like the bow tie. I would prefer a straight or none. Even the argyle socks look OK to me for some strange reason. I still don't see the fascination with argyle socks though. Why?
> 
> jcriswel


Why? Because this man is Trad. Not a trad, but Trad. God bless 'em.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP peacoat
Armani polo
AG jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## rgrossicone

Had an ice hockey game last night, so I made sure got my outfit out early...today is:
light blue with thin grey and navy blue stripe shirt (Turnbull & Asser vintage via eBay)
mid grey Hugo Boss flat front trousers (Nordstroms Sale)
white skinny Hugo Boss tie (Nordstroms Sale)
APC grey pin dot 2 button double vented sport coat
gold toe Navy socks (Cent 21)
light brown leather belt (Aber and Fitch- a holdover from my college days)
light brown leather sole cap toe shoes (Banana Republic)
Creed Erolfa EDP (NM)
black Casio calc watch (Cent 21)
Outerwear-
Double breasted vintage Camel Hair overcoat (hand me down from my uncle)
RL brown leather gloves (Cent 21)


----------



## upr_crust

*Not to be too evocative of "The Sound of Music", these are a few . . .*

. . . of my favourite things to wear.

My week has calmed down significantly, but, as a balm to my fragile ego, I picked out an ensemble for today containing several things of which I am inordinately fond (and Lord knows, maybe they even look OK together :icon_smile.

Navy multi-stripe 2-button center vent suit (BB)

Lavender horizontal pencil stripe shirt, slim fit, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Navy silk jacquard tie, woven pattern of white polka dots (BB)

Sterling silver double-sided turned bar cufflinks, the ends of the bars set with small cabochon sapphires (Deakin & Francis, from a trunk show)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black Polo belt (via Syms)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black double monk strap cap toe shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Navy and gold silk brocade scarf, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason - I should have bought more like this scarf at 99 GBP, when the pound was at $1.60 - arghhhhhh)

Navy velour fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough style to make it through a Thursday, perhaps.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> I picked out an ensemble for today containing several things of which I am inordinately fond (and Lord knows, maybe they even look OK together :icon_smile


Always a reassuring thing to do. Sort of like comfort-eating, but with the opposite effect as one becomes more determined to still fit into them...

Ede suit
RLPL shirt
Hermes tie
Loake 1880
RLPL overcoat, unknown label scarf, Ede gloves
+ navy Versace umbrella; a very wet and windy day!


----------



## AlmostSmart

Holdfast said:


> Always a reassuring thing to do. Sort of like comfort-eating, but with the opposite effect as one becomes more determined to still fit into them...
> 
> Ede suit
> RLPL shirt
> Hermes tie
> Loake 1880
> RLPL overcoat, unknown label scarf, Ede gloves
> + navy Versace umbrella; a very wet and windy day!


Hope your umbrella was 'storm proof', as if London was anything to go by, it was pretty gusty over lunchtime!

Really nice look, Holdfast. Great shirt and tie combination, and as for that coat....... superb!


----------



## upr_crust

*As always, an insightful observer of human behaviour . .*

As always, holdfast, insightful. BTW, I really like your selection for today's suit and tie, though I am unsure whether I could carry off such a bold striped fabric for myself. You do make quite a case for the single-breasted suit with peaked lapels, however . . .

Ironically enough (or at least ironic to me, I, with the appetite of a horse when presented with food) the slim-fit shirt fits me better (i.e. is looser) than when I first purchased it (both for the look of it, and also as a challenge to my waistline to remain in shape . . .). Ah, the things we do to appear fashionable . . .



Holdfast said:


> Always a reassuring thing to do. Sort of like comfort-eating, but with the opposite effect as one becomes more determined to still fit into them...


----------



## topbroker

Another meeting with my casual CEO, so a tieless day for me:

Jos. A Bank Signature light gray plaid single-breasted two-button ventless suit
Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck (on which I dribbled coffee this morning, but water got it out )
Red pocket square with blue edging, points up
Cole-Haan red genuine lizard dress belt with small brass buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Light gray OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial burgundy captoes
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned scarf
Champ light brown fedora with wide black band, feather


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
HL sweater
JV pant
FC belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Amicale scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## Holdfast

AlmostSmart said:


> Hope your umbrella was 'storm proof', as if London was anything to go by, it was pretty gusty over lunchtime!


Fortunately I was indoors during the worst of it so escaped needing to test the brolly to destruction.



upr_crust said:


> Ironically enough (or at least ironic to me, I, with the appetite of a horse when presented with food) the slim-fit shirt fits me better (i.e. is looser) than when I first purchased it (both for the look of it, and also as a challenge to my waistline to remain in shape . . .). Ah, the things we do to appear fashionable . . .




A very casual Friday -

Polo jacket & trousers
Zegna square
Pringle jumper
RM Williams boots
2 days stubble (bit of a late night yesterday...)


----------



## topbroker

Management said, dress in red today, this being the start of Heart Health Month, and ours being a health company (nutraceuticals). This also being "Casual Friday" in an already business casual workplace, that meant lots of red sweatshirts, hockey shirts, etc. My take on red was, of course, somewhat different:

Jos. A. Bank brick red single-breasted three-button single-vent blazer
Winter white cuffed gabardine trousers
Jis. A. Bank white button-down
XMI red patterned tie
White pocket square, triangular fold
Trafalgar red patterned braces
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank black paisley OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups, high shine
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton rayon chenille red/black patterned scarf
Vintage Champ black velour short-brim fedora with patterned gray band and large feather, very "Tyrolean" in style (organizational pins in photo have been removed)


----------



## Bull

*Red bow tie on Macarthur's post*

To Macarthur on your red bow tie: might I suggest a somewhat narrower bow horizontally? I feel that when the lines of the bow extend out beyond the band of linen showing at the neck (and certainly beyond the width of the neck itself), it makes a man look, in Flusser's words, "gift-wrapped." I do like your jacket though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni polo
DG pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
DE monkstraps
LP scarf


----------



## Simon Myerson

Shipton & Heanage Paris Brown leather boot with dainite sole (snow on the ground here)
T & A gray cashmere socks
Pakeham Catto and Carter West of England Gray Flannels (with button fly)
MTM white herringbone shirt with gold cufflinks
Burgundy tie with v thin alternating tan/sky blue stripe
Smedley burgundy slip over
Samuelson blue/tan small check jacket
Bates brown racing trilby
Hand crotcheted kippa (skullcap - it was Shabbat) in white and multi coloured border
Ackerman houndstooth black/white/blue vintage overcoat


----------



## topbroker

It's snowing!...again. All the snow that didn't fall in NE Wisconsin the past five years I've lived here was saved up for this season, apparently. Today the snow is coming down just like it does in the great movie..._Groundhog Day_! Got to love a holiday and a movie inspired by a small mammal. Have a happy one, but wake up to a different song on your clock-radio tomorrow! 

Vintage blue-gray Harris tweed single-breasted two-button double-vent sportcoat by Hector Russell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland (earlier misread by me as "Hector Buzzell" because of the stylized font!)

Tommy Hilfiger blue-gray point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
US Polo Assn light denim jeans, slightly wide leg opening
Plain white cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel 
Brown jeans belt with silver buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Navy OTC socks
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes with tan uppers
Tan single-breasted wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew wool/cashmere navy scarf with kelly green stripes (new acquisition; I'm becoming quite a scarf queen!)
Scala dark tan fedora with tan band, feather, Scala pin


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Kiton suit
Kiton tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci chelsea boots
Brioni scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## stcolumba

For church..... MTM gray Oxxford SB suit
BB white straight collar shirt
Breuer dark burgundy tie
black Trafalgar braces
black Pantherella socks
black Vass Budapest shoes

Later...
blue Barbour lambswool crew sweater
BB OCBD
LL Bean jeans
gray Smart Wool socks
Montrail Comp shoes
Barbour Beaufort jacket


----------



## EAP

For church:

J Press 3/2 houndstooth jacket
J Press ecru OCBD
BB green w/red-blue-yellow stripe "regimental" tie
BB brown slacks
BB brown socks
AE chili Byron's


----------



## The Gabba Goul

nobody's posting what they'll be wearing to their Superbowl parties???

anyways...










this very ungentlemanly ensemble consists of a $5 Giants T-shirt I boght off ebay (win lose or draw, I doubt I'll wear a Giants shirt on any other day, so why not just get a cheap one?), Jeans by Pelle Pelle, sweatbands by Nike, and Cap by New Era... on my feet??? well I'm glad you asked...










Philly supreme uptowns...I know I know Philly...but at least they're Giants colors...

...anyways...off to the festivities...

GO G-MEN!!!


----------



## topbroker

No one is too excited about Super Bowl Sunday here in Greater Green Bay, understandably.

Light gray check single-breasted two-button ventless sportcoat
Claiborne pearl grey cuffed trousers, slightly wide leg opening
Chaps point collar shirt, white ground with gray stripes in multiple shades and spacings, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White pocket square with grey pattern and grey edging, points up
Black lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with subtle pattern
Johnston & Murphy black monkstraps
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool/cashmere scarf with kelly green stripes
Churchill grey fedora with grey band, Churchill pin


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
RLPL sweater
NSF cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## rgrossicone

A late night last night here in NY...but all the more reason to be well dressed today at school...
grey Finamore spread collar shirt (shopthefinest.com)
grey theory pindot tie (nordstrom sale)
grey small stripe theory sportcoat (cent 21) single vent, significantly shortened by my tailor (Carmine at Manor Tailors on SI)
white linen pocket square (J Crew)
JL black pants (Cent 21)
Missioni black leather belt (Cent 21)
grey argyle socks (H&M)
black Banana Republic oxfords
bright orange SWIMS (SWIMS.com)
JCrew Grey Herringbone overcoat
Black leather gloves (Cent 21)
Creed Erolfa EDP

I'd say I look _almost_ perfect...just like that football team from NE...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## stcolumba

Paul Cichinni DB bespoke suit, dark navy with blue pinstripes, side vents, working buttons
Trafalgar blue braces
White spread collar shirt, double cuff, Clarke and Dawe
Talbott silver cufflinks
Dark burgundy Breuer tie
black Pantherella socks
AE Clifton shoes

BB storm chaser dark navy topcoat


----------



## topbroker

Another winter storm expected today in NE Wisconsin...

I usually try to start the week on a high "business formal" note, unless I have some reason for *not* doing so.

Medium gray SB 3B ventless suit
Medium blue shirt with light blue and white stripes, white point collar, white French cuffs
Deep green/light gray/black patterned tie
Silver tie bar, angled down
Green/grey rectangular cufflinks
Black braces
Ashear multi-colored pocket square, puff fold, black mainly visible
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Fossil watch with silver/gold band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Medium grey ribbed OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black wingtips, high shine
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Dark green plaid scarf
Churchill grey fedora with grey band, Churchill pin


----------



## Brideshead

Topbroker - sounds suitably formal to me! What's a Churchill pin?

I am affecting a stealth stroller look today - quite formal too.

Nearly black very fine herringbone suit jacket, SB 2B Centre vent – a slim Mod-ish style

Black and white dogtooth trousers with side adjusters, plain bottoms – Men’s Autograph M&S

1980s rather unusual morning stripe waistcoat – SB notched lapel

White cotton twill shirt with French cuffs – Crombie

Square MOP links with diamond points on reverse – Jasper Conran

Black tie with small geometrical ‘loops’ in lilacy/grey and white – Gucci

Starched white cotton square in TV fold

Pale lilac ribbed sock – Viyella

Black ankle boots – Jeffery-West ‘Kriss’

Outer wear:

Black Crombie-style overcoat from my local outfitter with vintage Tootal scarf in dark reds, greys (was my dad’s) and black silk lined leather gloves by Dents

EDT – Vetiver Carven


----------



## Holdfast

New suit from Ede
Zegna shirt
Attolini tie
Ede square
Tramezza monks
Aquascutum overcoat
Lester Bowden scarf
Ede gloves


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> Topbroker - sounds suitably formal to me! What's a Churchill pin?


The pin of the hat-maker (Churchill hat, Churchill pin). Lots of hats come with them; I generally leave them on as a nice accent.

Your outfit sounds smashing!


----------



## Brideshead

Churchill pin with Churchill hat - yes I see! Must learn more about hats!

Holdfast - another Ede suit! I love the broken stripe. Is it chalk or pin?


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> Holdfast - another Ede suit! I love the broken stripe. Is it chalk or pin?


Pinstripe - the close-up photo is a bit over-compressed, sorry.


----------



## The Other Andy

Should have posted what I wore yesterday to clear some land in Western NC. Now that was an ensemble . . . .

Today, I am wearing:

RLPL Cashmere suit

AE Senecas (Dk Brown)

Polo Tie

MTM shirt from Brooks Bros

Nordstrom Socks

Wool Polo pocket square that needs to be cut down

Persol shades

Coach belt


----------



## topbroker

The Other Andy said:


> Should have posted what I wore yesterday to clear some land in Western NC. Now that was an ensemble . . . .
> 
> Today, I am wearing:
> 
> RLPL Cashmere suit
> 
> AE Senecas (Dk Brown)
> 
> Polo Tie
> 
> MTM shirt from Brooks Bros
> 
> Nordstrom Socks
> 
> Wool Polo pocket square that needs to be cut down
> 
> Persol shades
> 
> Coach belt


What an excellent look!


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Other Andy!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Brioni shirt
Burberry jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## upr_crust

*The happy barbarians are at the gate, the weather threatens foul . . .*

. . . yet I dressed up for the day - am I nuts?

Lower Manhattan is currently awash in rather oversized men (or rather oversized superannuated teenagers) in New York Giants' shirts, awaiting the ticker tape parade for the victorious winners of the Super Bowl. It seems that most of them have parked themselves directly outside of my office building.

It is Super Tuesday, with primaries in 24 states (including NY), and, ironically enough, it is also Mardi Gras (is this a cosmic comment on the primary process?)

The weather is threatening rain all day, though it is not supposed to be a great deal of accumulated wetness.

Yet, with all of this, I still got up and got dressed up - and it still feels good (seemingly rather the point).

Grey pinstripe six-button D/B suit (Polo, via Syms)

Cornflower blue shirt, with bold white stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - my last bit of post-Xmas retail madness)

Sterling silver double-faced cufflinks - octagonal, enamelled in yellow, edged in royal blue (M. P. Levene, Thurloe Place, London)

Yellow silk jacquard tie, woven with royal blue spots (Tyrwhitt)

Yellow braces (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Charcoal patterned OTC socks (origin unknown)

Black cap-toe double monk-strap shoes (Santoni, via C21)

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry raincoat, navy wool collar (Syms)

Blue and green tartan cashmere scarf (Burberry, via Burberry)

Brown microsuede trilby (Syms)

Asprey Purple Water

Enough style for voting, cheering (my office windows face Broadway), and avoiding raindrops, no?


----------



## Holdfast

Had to appear a bit more conservative than usual at work today (well, as conservatively dressed as I get)...



Zegna Couture suit
Zegna shirt
Valentino tie
C&J Welbeck
Kent Wang square


----------



## Hard2Fit

Nicely done!


----------



## iammatt

Today's shirt has perfectly matching patterns FYI...


----------



## manton

iammatt said:


> Today's shirt has perfectly matching patterns FYI...


:Tomasso:


----------



## Acct2000

Very subtle pattern!!

Very nice outfit, though, Matt!


----------



## Acct2000

Matt, you dress very nicely each day. If it's not too personal to ask, what do you do??


----------



## topbroker

Ferociously busy day at work, which is why I'm posting later in the day than usual.

Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit
Brooks Bros. pink spread collar shirt with blue windowpane pattern
Tie with slant stripes in royal blue, rust, gold, and white (striking)
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold (picks up on white in tie without competing with tie)
Royal blue braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Medium brown captoes
Tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
Scala tan fedora with 2 1/4" brim, tan band, feather, Scala pin


----------



## mipcar

iammatt said:


> Today's shirt has perfectly matching patterns FYI...


I have a bit of a problem with the texture of the tie when you see it up close. IMHO I would have gone for a tighter weave.

Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
JS sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

topbroker said:


> Ferociously busy day at work, which is why I'm posting later in the day than usual.
> 
> Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit
> Brooks Bros. pink spread collar shirt with blue windowpane pattern
> Tie with slant stripes in royal blue, rust, gold, and white (striking)
> White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold (picks up on white in tie without competing with tie)
> Royal blue braces
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Armani Mania cologne
> Navy ribbed OTC socks
> Medium brown captoes
> Tan SB topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
> Scala tan fedora with 2 1/4" brim, tan band, feather, Scala pin


Fantastic- as always!!!!


----------



## yachtie

See the "Snow" thread on the Interchange.
Brooks MTM 3pc grey chalkstripe flannel DB
Blue twill shirt
Burg/blue tie
Borsalino wide brim fedora
Alden black shell captoes
NEOS!


----------



## topbroker

Thanks, LoneSuit! It's good to have you aboard.

I'm doing a college career fair today, trying to convince students that my company offers the internships of choice. I wanted to look crisp but not overwhelming. Therefore...

Brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat (Palm Beach brand, bought at Zegers Clothiers in De Pere, Wisconsin, a store that I like)
Taupe gabardine cuffed trousers
Enro blue point-collar shirt, barrel cuffs
Brown and cream patterned tie (a trade from LoneSuit for a suede vest that didn't fit me)
Gold safety pin collar pin
Brown pocket square, puff fold (subtle against jacket)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
Vintage burgundy striped garters (because these socks are a bit slippy)
Brown AE Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Navy scarf with burgundy stripes
Vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with band in same material, feather, blue jewel pin


----------



## Holdfast

Unusual hat!

I call this my "space invaders tie" - the weave isn't quite a typical houndstooth, it's more shaped, well, like a space invader.




Ede suit & tie
Zegna shirt
Tramezza double monks


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast, you've always got great socks!


----------



## Siwash

Holdfast said:


> Unusual hat!
> 
> I call this my "space invaders tie" - the weave isn't quite a typical houndstooth, it's more shaped, well, like a space invader.
> 
> Ede suit & tie
> Zegna shirt
> Tramezza double monks


Great look the last couple of days..2 questions I notice you wear a lot of Ede..what and or where is that? And also what type of knot are you wearing on your tie the last couple of days?

Thanks!


----------



## Holdfast

Siwash said:


> Great look the last couple of days..2 questions I notice you wear a lot of Ede..what and or where is that? And also what type of knot are you wearing on your tie the last couple of days?


Thank you.

Ede & Ravenscroft are tailors here in England. As well as their Burlington Gardens/Savile Row shop, they have a handful of other outposts across the UK. I use their Oxford branch predominantly.

The tie knot is basically a half-windsor with an extra turn to shorten the tie a bit more. Don't know if it has a special name.


----------



## Siwash

Holdfast said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Ede & Ravenscroft are tailors here in England. As well as their Burlington Gardens/Savile Row shop, they have a handful of other outposts across the UK. I use their Oxford branch predominantly.
> 
> The tie knot is basically a half-windsor with an extra turn to shorten the tie a bit more. Don't know if it has a special name.


 Thank you!


----------



## philweicker

*a casual(ish) day at the office and dinner on the town...*

Maybe too much purple? Too safe? This was put together kind of hastily...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JV ankle boots


----------



## rgrossicone

back to work after two days at home sick...this was kind of thrown together last minute...hope it looks alright:
light blue slim fit Banana Republic oxford dress shirt(French Cuff)
navy blue knotted cufflinks (Ben Sherman)
pale yellow Brooks Brothers tie with pink, dark and light blue flowers (slimmed to 2 1/2 inches by my tailor) BB Outlet
navy blue w/ gold patterned design Armand Basi trousers (flat front) C21
black Banana Republic 1 inch belt
black Deisel boots (Deisel outlet)
Banana republic navy two button blazer (double vented)
yellow RL pocket square (polo.com)
gold Lucien Picard watch
Grey J Lindberg Trench coat


----------



## rgrossicone

philweicker said:


> Maybe too much purple? Too safe? This was put together kind of hastily...


purple is great...so is that jacket!


----------



## upr_crust

*After a day of foul weather, a fashion caprice of sorts . . .*

Time to wear a suit again, after yesterday's foul weather.

In a fit of caprice, I decided to try wearing only things from Brooks Brothers today, but I've failed in some of the smaller details. However, I think that the overall effect will be pleasing to the viewer, and definitely BB.

Grey glen plaid three-piece suit (three-button, side-vented jacket, flat-front trousers, cuffed), my latest from BB

Blue striped on white shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB, Golden Fleece - my first at that price level)

Ancient madder tie - large-scale paisley pattern, predominant colours gold and red (BB again)

Oval enamel cufflinks, stud backs, red enamel spangled with tiny stars (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (not BB - sorry)

Navy silk jacquard braces, patterned with Golden Fleece emblems in dull gold (BB)

Grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black calfskin BB tassel loafers

For outerwear, I vary - it is to be too warm for me to wear my only overcoat from BB, a camel's hair D/B, so I opted for my navy S/B cashmere (Adolfo, via Syms - so far, a bargain, as it looks great, feels nice, and was quite inexpensive for the quality)

Solid scarlet cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, London, in the distant mists of the past)

Grey fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough style to sustain me through a Thursday, one hopes.


----------



## topbroker

rgrossicone said:


> back to work after two days at home sick...this was kind of thrown together last minute...hope it looks alright:
> light blue slim fit Banana Republic oxford dress shirt(French Cuff)
> navy blue knotted cufflinks (Ben Sherman)
> pale yellow Brooks Brothers tie with pink, dark and light blue flowers (slimmed to 2 1/2 inches by my tailor) BB Outlet
> navy blue w/ gold patterned design Armand Basi trousers (flat front) C21
> black Banana Republic 1 inch belt
> black Deisel boots (Deisel outlet)
> Banana republic navy two button blazer (double vented)
> yellow RL pocket square (polo.com)
> gold Lucien Picard watch
> Grey J Lindberg Trench coat


Sounds very nice indeed. I love the fact that something that was "thrown together last minute" by an Ask Andy-ite is superior to what 99.99% of American businessmen are wearing to the office today!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## topbroker

Fresh from a brutal debate on the death of Heath Ledger on another board...

Black/white nailhead DB ventless suit
Thomas Pink green/blue plaid shirt with white spread collar and white French cuffs (fancy)
XMI fiery red patterned tie
Vibrantly patterned pocket square incorporating white, red, gold, and royal blue
Unusual polished wood cufflinks (new purchase)

Black lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Black ribbed OTC socks
Florsheim burgundy/black dress saddle oxfords (absolutely *love* these!)
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton rayon chenille red/black patterned scarf
Vintage Dobbs grey tweed fedora (new purchase)


----------



## Holdfast

Now, something to truly offend all those who love understated elegance...



Brioni suit
Sulka shirt
Pucci tie
Lanvin belt
Tramezzas
Holland Esq. for Liberty coat


----------



## topbroker

^ You go, Fellow Flamboyant! Rock the house!


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast, with that shirt and tie, you seem to be . . .*

. . . channeling your inner pimp :icon_smile_big:.

Everyone needs a day or two (or twelve, or twenty) to have fun with his style, and today was your day. As much as I am given to bright colours and combinations of patterns, today you have outgunned me in this matter - I am sure that I'd look downright dowdy with my outfit today in comparison to yours.

I've always felt that the style continuum runs from sleazy to dowdy, with a very narrow strip in the middle that is actually "tasteful". Whatever you've done with yourself today, "dowdy" does NOT describe it. Enjoy your day of bright colours and vivid patterns, and thanks, as always, for sharing.


----------



## AlanC

Nice blazer, DocH.

Holdfast, love the scarf. Perhaps your tie would work better if you emulated DocHolliday's look. :icon_smile_wink:

philweicker, I like that sportcoat.


----------



## AlanC

*Looking back at what I missed...*

Unbelievable overcoat!

But you need to wear it with this sportcoat:


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . channeling your inner pimp :icon_smile_big:.
> I've always felt that the style continuum runs from sleazy to dowdy, with a very narrow strip in the middle that is actually "tasteful". Whatever you've done with yourself today, "dowdy" does NOT describe it.


A sleazy pimp. Awesome.... :icon_smile_big:

No jewellery tho'... 



AlanC said:


> Unbelievable overcoat!
> 
> But you need to wear it with this sportcoat:


Plaid overload!


----------



## upr_crust

*Give me an address. . . .*

. . and I'll mail you some bling (if only I can get it past HM Customs and Excise!) :icon_smile_wink:



Holdfast said:


> A sleazy pimp. Awesome.... :icon_smile_big:
> 
> No jewellery tho'...
> 
> Plaid overload!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Prada sweater
RR jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Beautiful tailoring on the blazer, Doc. Also the light blue/pink is a very good choice.


----------



## rgrossicone

yes DocH, very nice blazer...I need a new navy as well, mine from yesterday is a bit big and can't be taken in anymore...

On to today's wardrobe:
Jhane Barnes white with blue stripe dress shirt (C21)
Silver Ben Sherman Cufflinks (C21)
Etro wool brown plaid tie (Etro outlet)
Banana Rep two button double vented brown herringbone tweed jacket (one of my older items-8 years from when I started working)
Light blue silk pocket square (Nordstrom)
Deisel dark blue straight leg jeans (Levan) (Nordstrom sale)
Jcrew brown silver swuare buckle 2 inch belt
Banana Republic brown penny loafer
Lucien Picard gold watch (C21)
Creed Erolfa EDP (NM)
and on the outside:
vintage db peaked lapel made in UK camel coat (L&T through my uncle's closet- must be from the 1970's)
Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## upr_crust

*Something more relaxed for the end of the week . . .*

For the end of the week, I'm not quite so formal as yesterday, but maybe dressed-up enough to entice your interest.

Olive-brown sports jacket, subtle red windowpane overplaid (BB)

French blue shirt with narrow yellow stripes, button cuffs (BB)

Solid pale yellow silk tie (BB)

Dark brown worsted wool trousers (BB)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms - a bargain!)

Brown ribbed OTC socks

Red-brown highly polished ankle monk strap boots (BB)

For outerwear:

Light brown double-breasted cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in navy cashmere, with silk fringe (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Forest green fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets

I hope that this is enough attire to get me through the day.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> I hope that this is enough attire to get me through the day.


I shouldn't worry!


----------



## Holdfast

More straightforward today! 



Ede suit
Canali shirt
Liberty tie
C&J Welbecks

The colour balance in the photos is seriously blue, apologies... for reference, the suit is midnight blue, the shirt is palest pink and the tie is red/white/gold.


----------



## topbroker

^ It is interesting that we Flamboyants vary the effects quite a bit...take it up a notch one day, down a couple the next...shift from Wall Street to Trad to Brit to Euro.


----------



## topbroker

Good to have arrived at Friday -- it's been a long week at the office. 

I'm mixing materials and textures today...

Black/white houndstooth silk/wool SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" black cotton cuffed chinos, slightly wide leg openings
Polo "Blake" casual light gray brushed cotton button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (new purchase)
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Claiborne shiny black leather dress belt with large rectangular silver buckle, bar across the rectangle with cut-outs above and below (the belt buckle is a focal point of the outfit today)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical striping
Bostonian black kiltie tassel moccasins, high shine ("rhymes" with the belt well)
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Dark green plaid lambswool scarf
Vintage Dobbs grey tweed fedora (new purchase)

A word on the shoes. They're not the "highest end" shoes in my closet, and they are corrected grain leather. But they look spiffy as heck, and they're mucho comfortable. I get emotionally attached to all my shoes and other clothing items, "high" and "low." If it's in my closet, I'm fond of it and find a use for it. Every piece has a different resonance.


----------



## Holdfast

I'm not at all certain I like the idea of being categorised as "a Flamboyant"...!

Colourful and occasionally eccentric, sure. I'll even take pimptastic once in a while! Capital F Flamboyant, not so much. :crazy:

I prefer to carve out my own uniquely insane furrow.


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> I'm not at all certain I like the idea of being categorised as "a Flamboyant"...!
> 
> Colourful and occasionally eccentric, sure. I'll even take pimptastic once in a while! Capital F Flamboyant, not so much. :crazy:
> 
> I prefer to carve out my own uniquely insane furrow.


I've been using the terminology "Flamboyants" and "Subdueds" on several boards for a little while now, as a shorthand for discussing what I perceive as two major camps in menswear (not that there isn't a spectrum, but most guys tilt one way of the other).

Just my coinage. You're clearly not "Subdued," therefore...


----------



## topbroker

Pimptastic? Even I've never been called that, and I *do* have some bling. No goldfish platforms, though...


----------



## Holdfast

topbroker said:


> Pimptastic? Even I've never been called that, and I *do* have some bling. No goldfish platforms, though...


I do have a dark purple velvet Versace suit. 

Only worn once as an entire suit though marginally more frequently as a jacket alone. The jacket length is a bit longer than average too, which gives it a slight frock-coat vibe. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> I do have a dark purple velvet Versace suit.
> 
> Only worn once as an entire suit though marginally more frequently as a jacket alone. The jacket length is a bit longer than average too, which gives it a slight frock-coat vibe. :icon_smile_big:


And he's claiming he's not Flamboyant.


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> This forum is terrific...I'm glad I found it...today was:
> Armand Basi mid-light grey 3 button center vent suit (Cent 21)-sans belt
> Hugo Boss blue and white checked shirt (Cent 21)
> PS Floral tie and Pocket Square (PaulSmith.com sale)
> H&M blue socks
> Banana Republic black wingtip boots
> Lucien Picard blue faced silver watch (Cent 21)
> Guy Laroche purplew paisley scarf (Cent 21)
> JCrew grey herringbone overcoat
> RL black leather gloves (Cent 21)
> Bailey's black Fedoroa (L&T)
> Creed Erolfa EDP (Neiman Marcus)
> 
> Once I figure out how to get the photos working, I'll post. On a public school teachers salary, Century 21 here in NY is a godsend!


https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/?action=view&current=IMG_2513.jpg

Did I do the picture thing correctly? One way to find out...here's the outfit from my first post...


----------



## topbroker

rgrossicone said:


> https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/?action=view&current=IMG_2513.jpg
> 
> Did I do the picture thing correctly? One way to find out...here's the outfit from my first post...


What grade level and/or subject do you teach?

Your outfit looks great, BTW...there's probably a way through PhotoBucket to have the picture appear directly, instead of the link.


----------



## DocHolliday

If you copy and paste the link that has IMG in brackets, the picture should show up in the thread.


----------



## rgrossicone

topbroker said:


> What grade level and/or subject do you teach?
> 
> Your outfit looks great, BTW...there's probably a way through PhotoBucket to have the picture appear directly, instead of the link.


Thanks...8th grade US History...imagine trying to keep the attention of 35 people who care nothing at all for anything you have to say...thats my job!:aportnoy:


----------



## topbroker

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks...8th grade US History...imagine trying to keep the attention of 35 people who care nothing at all for anything you have to say...thats my job!:aportnoy:


My sympathies. I've been there.

I've had the parallel experiences of teaching the U.S. Constitution to high school Civics class freshmen, and to an adult class. Amazing difference. The high schoolers couldn't relate to the document or its history: too abstract for them, too much related to matters that as kids they were still completely isolated from.

The adult class was *thrilled *by the material. As we went through the Constitution and amendments line by line, I saw a growing realization in them that *this *was the document that governed their lives. Understanding that, they simply couldn't get enough of it. What a gratifying experience.


----------



## rgrossicone

Having a tough time getting the other photos to just "appear". I'm not the most technically savvy...especially on a Friday night after a few glasses of red wine.

Here's links to my outfit from today...I decided not to go with the gold watch, but a silver one with a blue face...

https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/?action=view&current=IMG_2545.jpg

https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/?action=view&current=IMG_2546.jpg

https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/?action=view&current=IMG_2547.jpg

Not sure, but you may be able to go look at the entire album through here...like my ill fitting, but today replaced Navy blazer...


----------



## rgrossicone

topbroker said:


> My sympathies. I've been there.
> 
> I've had the parallel experiences of teaching the U.S. Constitution to high school Civics class freshmen, and to an adult class. Amazing difference. The high schoolers couldn't relate to the document or its history: too abstract for them, too much related to matters that as kids they were still completely isolated from.
> 
> The adult class was *thrilled *by the material. As we went through the Constitution and amendments line by line, I saw a growing realization in them that *this *was the document that governed their lives. Understanding that, they simply couldn't get enough of it. What a gratifying experience.


Tell me about it...with most of my classes an assignment like creating 10 basic laws for your society based on what we learned about the Constitution and Bill of Rights (after breaking the kids into "countries" of 7 or so students) ends up with having every country's first law that there should "never be any homework" followed with the second law of "gym every day of the week" with "no more crappy lunches" standardly in the third position. I know better now, and we just create skits based on the individual amendments. There's laughter, fun, and Brooklyn kids trying to pull of the Southern twang (2nd Amendment) with not much success...its also amazing what they think is "cruel and unusual punishment" (No PSP for a week). I just hope by the time they're of voting age they do a little reading on the subject. I can't believe I love what I do so much....


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Dunhill sweater
DS jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Having a tough time getting the other photos to just "appear".


There should be a link available on photobucket with image tags. That will allow you to have the images appear inline. Alternatively, you can use the tags yourself -[ img ] before the url and [ /img ] after (no spaces between the square brackets and the code, I had use them to show you).

Zegna
Pringle
Kent Wang
Lee
YSL


----------



## manton

This is actually what I wore yesterday, but who's counting:


----------



## cquer

*new to thread*

I really like this look. However, there are a couple of comments: the windsor knot is cool but dose the tie's point end at your sternum? and is this why the collar bows out or do you not have stays or is the shirt too tight? The brown suede is excellent ( I've gotta do that one day) Is the shirt french cuffs? YOu've gotta b in the states as you have cuffs in your pants, abd lastly, I do not like the laminate flooring:icon_smile:


----------



## Absolute Beginner

HF,

Re: your pocket square. What is this fold called and how do you achieve it? I really like it. It's subtle like a tv-fold, but more interesting.



Holdfast said:


> More straightforward today!
> 
> Ede suit
> Canali shirt
> Liberty tie
> C&J Welbecks
> 
> The colour balance in the photos is seriously blue, apologies... for reference, the suit is midnight blue, the shirt is palest pink and the tie is red/white/gold.


----------



## topbroker

Casual for erranding around slushy Appleton today; headed up to Green Bay for my company's "holiday dinner" (in February?) tonight. I'll post that outfit later.

Wrangler dark heavy denim boot cut jeans
Paul Fredrick blue/yellow plaid reverse button-down shirt
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Brown ribbed OTC socks
Lucchese 3000 light brown calfskin cowboy boots (love these)
Brown leather jacket (bought at J.C. Penney for all of $99.00, and it's a *great* jacket)
Brown leather gloves
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) speckled brown tweed cap


----------



## Holdfast

Absolute Beginner said:


> HF,
> 
> Re: your pocket square. What is this fold called and how do you achieve it? I really like it. It's subtle like a tv-fold, but more interesting.


I don't know if it's a widely known fold or if it has a special name. I folded it a bit by accident a couple of weeks ago, but liked it and have used it a few times recently. It seems to go well with peak-lapel jackets especially.

It's really simple to fold. Lay the square flat and fold it in half and in half again to create a smaller square. Then fold it in half so you have a rectangle. Then fold the rectangle up into a triangle (eg bottom edge folded towards right side, then right side up to horizontal, then horizontal over). That's it - place it at an angle in the pocket so one side of the triangle and it's corner peeks out. Fluff it out as needed. It seems to stay put during the day without much need for readjustment.


----------



## rgrossicone

My outfit for today...dog food at Target, wife had returns at the mall, but no time for Bed Bath and Beyond...but my Rangers won!


----------



## rgrossicone

ok, what went wrong there? jcrew half zip wool argyle sweater (browns), blue slouchy Nudie jeans, LLBean mocs.


----------



## topbroker

rgrossicone said:


> ok, what went wrong there? jcrew half zip wool argyle sweater (browns), blue slouchy Nudie jeans, LLBean mocs.


Interesting, the image URL showed up in my thread subscription notification email, but I can't see it on the board.

By the way, I am still trying to figure out out you can have a wife, a dog, dress well, and live under a roof, on a public school teacher's salary in New York City. Please advise. 

(Just kidding really, but it is remarkable.)


----------



## The_Foxx

manton said:


> This is actually what I wore yesterday, but who's counting:


Manton, that's a great suit-- I think I read in the other forum that this was one of your oldest suits? I wondered, what is the average-- and the most-- number of years you've gotten out of a suit (*that has but one pair of trousers, that is)?

A friend of mine has been asking a lot about my clothing lately, and is considering spending much more on his wardrobe than he has in the past-- I'd like to help him see the value and longevity of fine tailored clothing. [My clothes aren't a very good case study, given the time I've spent overseas in the last few years / put my clothing in controlled storage for long periods of time].


----------



## rgrossicone

topbroker said:


> Interesting, the image URL showed up in my thread subscription notification email, but I can't see it on the board.
> 
> By the way, I am still trying to figure out out you can have a wife, a dog, dress well, and live under a roof, on a public school teacher's salary in New York City. Please advise.
> 
> (Just kidding really, but it is remarkable.)


Easy, two words, credit cards...half kidding there...my wife is probably more of the man in our relationship (take that as you will)...she doesn'r care much for clothing or fancy stuff...she's an artist (actually, an art teacher now) and our two incomes provide us with some nice things. We actually have two dogs, a beagle named Lucrezia and a mutt named Reilly...and they're a lot cheaper and a lot more time consuming than one would think. We live in a very small apartment (that we thankfully own) but its not in a trendy neighborhood...but its still Brooklyn.

I get that a lot though, but we make sacrifices...actually she makes sacrifices for me...we don't travel much, and if we do, we drive. Our commute is about 30 seconds (literally, we live 1/2 mile from the school we both teach at) so all in all it works out. We've only had to hold up a few banks to keep my wardrobe updated...and oh, Century 21.


----------



## topbroker

Back from my office party. Sort of ho hum. But I gave it my sartorial best...

Black pinstripe DB ventless suit
Paul Fredrick gold shirt with white striping, white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
Kenneth Cole black tie with white diamond pattern
Gold pocket square, puff fold
Black braces
Gold collar bar with barrel ends
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
"Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" large circular gold cufflinks (paging Marty Mathis)



Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
All-black OTC socks with woven diamond pattern
Dan Post black Teju lizard dress pointy-toe cowboy boots
Bostonian black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
White silk formal scarf
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton tie
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada ankle-boots
Etro scarf
NM gloves


----------



## manton

Foxx:

I've never had a suit die on me. The very earliest suits I had made (three of them) no longer fit. I actually weigh about the same, but it's distributed a little differently, I guess.  Some other suits I've gotten tired of for one reason or another and stopped wearing.

I've never gotten a second pair of trousers with any suit, not even flannel. The suit in the pic is a woolen flannel, ten years old. The trousers are little baggy, and slightly threadbare in certain spots, but perfectly fine to wear. The canvas has practically melted away. The cloth is so soft it's like a kiddie blankie.


----------



## Holdfast

This is not going to be popular.......



M&S cords
Random dept. store shirt
Polo sweater-vest
Tramezzas
Loro Piana jacket

I did buy a nice new green wool Polo tie too -


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> This is not going to be popular.......


Not a fan of untucked, but hey. Like it otherwise.


----------



## Twinspeare

manton said:


> This is actually what I wore yesterday, but who's counting:


Manton,
why (unless I'm mistaken) are you wearing a tie-clip under your waistcoat? Just curious. (Is it to make your tie stand up?)
Anyway - great suit!


----------



## manton

Twinspeare said:


> (Is it to make your tie stand up?)


Mostly, yes. I'm sure part of it is also habit.


----------



## Twinspeare

manton said:


> Mostly, yes. I'm sure part of it is also habit.


May I ask, does that mean that personally, you do not object to wearing a tie-bar even when not wearing a waistcoat? Again, I'm just curious because I do not really like the look of tie-bars so much but think they are simply very practical - apart from possible damaging one's tie.


----------



## manton

I wear one every day, and I like showing it. It has never harmed one of my ties.


----------



## Cravate Noire

Yesterday:


























I always liked the idea of a shawl labep tux with a wing collar shirt, I think that collar is optimum for that.
The shirt has a boiled front and single link cuffs, the collar stiff detachable.
The front of the shirt was a self-straching try here, though it has still quite some (sitffness )potential I think it doesn't look too bad.
Dress studs are round silver/onyx.


----------



## topbroker

manton said:


> I wear one every day, and I like showing it. It has never harmed one of my ties.


I love tie bars, too, especially vintage ones, which I am collecting. (But then, there's very little in classic style that I am not collecting.)


----------



## topbroker

Today's outfit is exceptionally understated for me , and quite trad:

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer with brass buttons
Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue cotton pocket square, points up
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo wire-frame eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses) 
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black captoes
Tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
1970s vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin
Fresh haircut


----------



## rgrossicone

My outfit for today is:

JCrew beagle boxer shorts
red CCCP tee shirt (hammer and sickle logo)

For the benefit of all on this forum, pictures will NOT be included! I love Sundays. Run in the morning and relax all day at home with the pooches, television and a book...ahhhhh


----------



## e90cruiser

Wore braces (Albert Thurston boxcloth; thanks for the tip, guys) today for the first time.

First impression? Very comfortable. I like them a lot better than a belt. The only downside is that I was sitting in a chair (a hard one) this afternoon and I could feel the back of the braces pushing into my back. Just enough to make me know that I was wearing something that's not normally there.

That said, I will be getting some more.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> Wore braces (Albert Thurston boxcloth; thanks for the tip, guys) today for the first time.
> 
> First impression? Very comfortable. I like them a lot better than a belt. The only downside is that I was sitting in a chair (a hard one) this afternoon and I could feel the back of the braces pushing into my back. Just enough to make me know that I was wearing something that's not normally there.
> 
> That said, I will be getting some more.


Well done. The braces look great, and they suit your look.


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> Well done. The braces look great, and they suit your look.


Thanks, Topbroker. I'm about as conservative as they come.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> Thanks, Topbroker. I'm about as conservative as they come.


I know, and I'm about as "out there" in classic business dress as they come,and yet I *greatly admire *your style.


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> I know, and I'm about as "out there" in classic business dress as they come,and yet I *greatly admire *your style.


I'm gonna have to check to see how "out there" you are. I'm going to look at some of your old posts.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> I'm gonna have to check to see how "out there" you are. I'm going to look at some of your old posts.


No full outfit pics -- some of individual items -- but very detailed descriptions. I run the gamut of classic Wall Street, "Gordon Gekko" Wall Street, flashy American salesguy, trad, British, Euro, and vintage of various eras. I'm very experimentalist, frequently mixing things to see if I can pull it off. Lots of detail, lots of signature flourishes (double-breasted suits, fedoras, spectator shoes, bow ties, unusual cufflinks).


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> No full outfit pics -- some of individual items -- but very detailed descriptions. I run the gamut of classic Wall Street, "Gordon Gekko" Wall Street, trad, British, Euro, and vintage of various eras. I'm very experimentalist, frequently mixing things to see if I can pull it off. Lots of detail, lots of signature flourishes (spectator shoes, bow ties, unusual cufflinks).


I just checked your posts. I'd love to actually see some pictures. The details that you post certainly can't do the actual look justice. If you ever get a chance, it would be great to see what the entire ensemble looks like.

Regardless, you're eclectic to say the least. I like it.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> I just checked your posts. I'd love to actually see some pictures. The details that you post certainly can't do the actual look justice. If you ever get a chance, it would be great to see what the entire ensemble looks like.
> 
> Regardless, you're eclectic to say the least. I like it.


Thanks! I've been "photographically challenged" for a while -- admittedly a little bit on purpose.  Not that I'm shy -- far from it -- I just like writing better than taking pics. Also, on all the menswear boards, written descriptions pass largely without challenge, but pic-posters can sometimes be grilled on their choices and forced either to defend themselves, ignore the comments, or stop posting (the pics, or altogether). I know some who, bruised, have taken the latter course. It just stopped being fun for them.

It's particularly bad over at the chief competitive board that shall remain nameless -- there's a bunch of vultures over there.


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> Thanks! I've been "photographically challenged" for a while -- admittedly a little bit on purpose.  Not that I'm shy -- far from it -- I just like writing better than taking pics. Also, on all the menswear boards, written descriptions pass largely without challenge, but pic-posters can sometimes be grilled on their choices and forced either to defend themselves, ignore the comments, or stop posting (the pics, or altogether). I know some who, bruised, have taken the latter course. It just stopped being fun for them.
> 
> It's particularly bad over at the chief competitive board that shall remain nameless -- there's a bunch of vultures over there.


I haven't been around this board for very long, but one thing I have noticed: this is a collegial board. Everyone seems to respect everyone else -- even though they may not like what the person is wearing.

You, by the way, don't seem like the type who has a thin skin. I imagine that you could handle any type of constructive criticism just fine.

I love the written word as much as anyone (journalist for a decade-and-a-half), but it would be great to see your outfits in all of their pictorial splendor.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> I haven't been around this board for very long, but one thing I have noticed: this is a collegial board. Everyone seems to respect everyone else -- even though they may not like what the person is wearing.


Generally true, with the inevitable exceptions.



> You, by the way, don't seem like the type who has a thin skin. I imagine that you could handle any type of constructive criticism just fine.


You're pretty correct. I sort of go my merry way. I avoided a confrontation on SF recently by humorously (I hope) pointing out that the other poster and I had such very intents in our fashion choices that criticism from either side would amount to apples and oranges.

That said, I have been involved in my share of dust-ups. I'm an old high school debater -- the thrill of the argument sometimes appeals to me. 



> I love the written word as much as anyone (journalist for a decade-and-a-half), but it would be great to see your outfits in all of their pictorial splendor.


Well, now you've got me. On the basis of your pics, I *so* had you pegged as a banker or an attorney.  Life is full of surprises!


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> Generally true, with the inevitable exceptions.
> 
> You're pretty correct. I sort of go my merry way. I avoided a confrontation on SF recently by humorously (I hope) pointing out that the other poster and I had such very intents in our fashion choices that criticism from either side would amount to apples and oranges.
> 
> That said, I have been involved in my share of dust-ups. I'm an old high school debater -- the thrill of the argument sometimes appeals to me.
> 
> Well, now you've got me. On the basis of your pics, I *so* had you pegged as a banker or an attorney.  Life is full of surprises!


Currently in law school. It will be a second career.


----------



## topbroker

e90cruiser said:


> Currently in law school. It will be a second career.


You will be a sartorial honor to the profession. You're what I want my attorney to look like, when I need one. (Although here in Northeast Wisconsin, I think my chances of finding a lawyer-slash-stylemaster are slim.)


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> You will be a sartorial honor to the profession. You're what I want my attorney to look like, when I need one. (Although here in Northeast Wisconsin, I think my chances of finding a lawyer-slash-stylemaster are slim.)


I searched this Web site before I started building my wardrobe. I cherry picked all of the best styles and started accumulating.

Before finding AA, I was walking around in the dark, though I managed to look halfway decent.

Now I know what I'm doing.

Thanks, AA.


----------



## Absolute Beginner

Holdfast said:


> I don't know if it's a widely known fold or if it has a special name. I folded it a bit by accident a couple of weeks ago, but liked it and have used it a few times recently. It seems to go well with peak-lapel jackets especially.
> 
> It's really simple to fold. Lay the square flat and fold it in half and in half again to create a smaller square. Then fold it in half so you have a rectangle. Then fold the rectangle up into a triangle (eg bottom edge folded towards right side, then right side up to horizontal, then horizontal over). That's it - place it at an angle in the pocket so one side of the triangle and it's corner peeks out. Fluff it out as needed. It seems to stay put during the day without much need for readjustment.


If I'm understanding correctly, it's folded like Americans fold their flag? (This may be how many countries beside my own fold their flags. I have to plead cultural ignorance - my apologies).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford blazer
RLPL sweater
Barbera pant
Trafalgar braces
Armani socks
MN bluchers


----------



## rgrossicone

Today's weather in NY (and most of the USA) is very cold...layering it up with:
Undersilk long undergarments (C21)
Blue with red and white thin stripe BCBG dress shirt (C21)
Banana Republic Heritage goldish brown wool tie (3 inches)
Banana Republic Monogram Cream cashmere V neck
Banana Republic brown with faint stripe three button blazer (dual vents)
Lanvin Brown slacks (flat front, beltless-no belt loops) (C21)
Banana republic maroonish brown socks
Banana Republic Brown Wingtips
OUTERWEAR:
Turnbull & Asser Vintage (seems ancient) raglan sleeve red/cream houndsooth overcoat (eBay)
MCFC sky blue with maroon stripes scarf (who the **** are Man Utd?)
I'd love to top it off with a brown or red cashmere took, but i don't have one, so its gotta be grey- Banana Republic Grey Cashmere Took

I will post pictures later and would appreciate some feedback on the fit of my blazer...I feel its a touch big, but am paranoid about those things...also comments/suggestions about what I can wear this coat with would be helpful....stay warm...


----------



## upr_crust

*More fashion from the frozen tundra that is NYC today . . .*

After a weekend spent mostly indoors (and in bed - the flare-up of a head cold), I return to work, facing the bracing temperatures of a frigid New York (lows last night were listed as 14F/-11C).

The attire for the day:

Navy six-button double-breasted rope-stripe suit, side-vented, with high-waisted trousers without belt loops. (Saint Laurie - my first experience with MTO)

White shirt with multi-stripes - narrow light blue stripes, edged with equal-sized red stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Crimson silk satin tie (Century 21)

Crimson silk jacquard braces (Trafalgar, via Barney's)

Sterling silver rectangular cufflinks, set with tiny garnets (DVVS, a boutique jeweler in Chelsea, NYC)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC)

For outerwear:

Double-breasted camel's hair overcoat (BB)

Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (Hilditch & Key)

Wool longitudinally striped scarf - navy, with stripes of royal blue and red (BB)

Black shearling and suede ambassador's hat (Century 21)

Patou for Men

Enough style to face bitterly cold temperatures, I hope.


----------



## penguin vic

The tie was a gift. Not really my thing - should I keep it ..?


----------



## topbroker

penguin vic said:


> The tie was a gift. Not really my thing - should I keep it ..?


If you don't, I will so buy it off you. Dibs!


----------



## Simon Myerson

Not to cast a damper or anything, but does anyone know if Macarthur is ok? Not seen the Alden cordovans or the hats for a while...


----------



## tricota

topbroker said:


> Thanks! I've been "photographically challenged" for a while -- admittedly a little bit on purpose.  Not that I'm shy -- far from it -- I just like writing better than taking pics. Also, on all the menswear boards, written descriptions pass largely without challenge, but pic-posters can sometimes be grilled on their choices and forced either to defend themselves, ignore the comments, or stop posting (the pics, or altogether). I know some who, bruised, have taken the latter course. It just stopped being fun for them.
> 
> _It's particularly bad over at the chief competitive board that shall remain nameless -- there's a bunch of vultures over there._


I think you held your own in that argument, if I may say so...But yeah, people can be rough. Personally I prefer pics aswell, but that is just because I was born without an imagination. When I read your describtion, I just cant imagen how it all looks put together...

But I am still glad that you and others take the time to write.


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Cold in NYC today. Burr.....

Navy 11.5 oz Lesser pinstripe (Raphael)

Solid white H&K w french cuffs

Dk brown Ferragamo Tremezzas

CF seven fold (antique gold w burgundy accents)

Thurston burgundy & white braces


----------



## topbroker

tricota said:


> I think you held your own in that argument, if I may say so...But yeah, people can be rough. Personally I prefer pics aswell, but that is just because I was born without an imagination. When I read your describtion, I just cant imagen how it all looks put together...
> 
> But I am still glad that you and others take the time to write.


Thank you! I shall not let you down -- the descriptions will keep coming. 

(Although I do know what you mean about "how it all looks put together" -- sometimes the individual items sound *so *disparate -- but the outfits do pass my "mirror test" before I walk out the door...)


----------



## Holdfast

RLPL suit
Ede shirt
Hermes tie
Lobb shoes
Wang square

The tie never fails to get people coming up and having a look to see what the animals are (seals & rabbits) - it puts everyone in a good mood!


----------



## topbroker

Bold ties are easy enough to frame with solid colored shirts, but finding just the right tie for a boldly patterned and colored shirt is a bit trickier. Today I'm wearing one of my very boldest shirts, in an outfit that overall, to paraphrase Holdfast, constitutes an outrage to decency:

Navy SB 3B ventless suit (a neutral suit frame)
Burberry *screaming* navy/white plaid shirt with white spread collar, self French cuffs
Giorgio Armani light orange tie, textured with subtle, small-scale cross-hatching (got the dimple perfect today)
Navy patterned pocket square
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
"Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" large circular gold-tone cufflinks (vintage, outrageously scaled, from a distinctive and now defunct organization; what's not to love about these? )

Brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines, silver buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Blue patterned OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown Grayson tassel mocs
Bostonian black leather trenchcoat (my warmest coat, it's wicked out there today)
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank silk/wool black/gold patterned scarf
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin

So let's see, I'm mixing brown and black, gold and silver, vintage and modern, wearing tassel mocs with a suit, wearing a Gordon Gekko shirt, wearing a neon tie...how else may I offend?


----------



## The Other Andy

Holdfast, that is a great look

I am wearing a suit you've all seen before - it gets a lot of wear this time of year, because I can only wear it when the temp is 50 degrees or less 

RLPL Cashmere suit, this time with the waistcoat

Brooks Bros shirt

RL Polo tie

AE Seneca's

Polo wool square

JLC Watch

no-name merino socks I got in NZ


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast - love today's suit/shirt/tie combo . . .*

Holdfast - the colour balance of today's outfit is great, and I am quite fond of ties the colour of yours (too bad we really can't see the pattern). When next I have the chance to wear my light grey suit, I'll remember your choices, and will try to reproduce them

Topbroker - you've planted a devilish thought in my head to wear something "challenging" quite soon - a combination of patterns or colours that treads the line between flashily stylish and downright used car salesman. (The vintage links are quite a hoot, as they do say).


----------



## 16412

penguin vic said:


> The tie was a gift. Not really my thing - should I keep it ..?


Awesome tie.

Who made it?


----------



## penguin vic

WA said:


> Awesome tie.
> 
> Who made it?


According to the tag it's a Dunhill made in Italy.


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> RL Polo tie


Has it got ducks on it? Cool.



upr_crust said:


> Holdfast - the colour balance of today's outfit is great, and I am quite fond of ties the colour of yours (too bad we really can't see the pattern). When next I have the chance to wear my light grey suit, I'll remember your choices, and will try to reproduce them


Praise indeed! Thank you. I'll see if I can take a close up shot of the tie. The suit is flannel - it's nice to wear light grey in winter. I don't think I'd be happy wearing it if it was a same-weight worsted.

EDIT - the tie (click thumbnail to enlarge):

https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feb11006hd7.jpg


----------



## manton

@#%$ it's cold out today.



Vest:



Shoes (flash also gives a truer depiction of the suit cloth color):



Not pictured: BB RTW camel hair polo from my college dayz, Dent brown shearling lamb gloves, blue Drake cashmere scarf, Russian winter hat (I look like a total idiot in this, but it keeps my ears attached to my head).


----------



## rgrossicone

Today's outfit...the undersilk was awesome...kept me warm outside and comfy (not sweaty) inside. Whaddya think of the coat? The blazer seemed to fit better than usual, prob because of all the layers. Sorry. apparently I'm a picture idiot.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> Topbroker - you've planted a devilish thought in my head to wear something "challenging" quite soon - a combination of patterns or colours that treads the line between flashily stylish and downright used car salesman. (The vintage links are quite a hoot, as they do say).


Thank you! I walk that line a lot.


----------



## Rossini

penguin vic said:


> According to the tag it's a Dunhill made in Italy.


It's a lovely, interesting tie. Keep it.


----------



## Rossini

Holdfast said:


> RLPL suit
> Ede shirt
> Hermes tie
> Lobb shoes
> Wang square
> 
> The tie never fails to get people coming up and having a look to see what the animals are (seals & rabbits) - it puts everyone in a good mood!


Great tie - bring back check shirts!


----------



## topbroker

Rossini said:


> It's a lovely, interesting tie. Keep it.


Don't try to persuade him! I want that tie!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Canali sweater
Nudie jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## rgrossicone

another balmy day in NYC:

Black flannel flat front Armand Basi pants (C21)
White Versace spread collar shirt FC (C21)
Banana Republic Silver rectagular cufflinks
Red w/white Borrelli 7 fold (eBay)
Burberry 2B grey birdseye sportcoat with red pin stripe (double vented) (Burberry Sample Store)
Polo yellow and red pocket square (puffed) (polo.com)
Brick red cashmere v-neck sweater (Jcrew)
Brick Red wool socks (Gap)
Paul Smith Drip dry black wingtips (Paul Smith NYC)
for later - Bright orange SWIMS (swims.com)
Outerwear
Black 100% Cashmere Nicole Farhi fur collar overcoat (C21- a steal!)
Black and white houndsooth scarf (H&M)
Black Polo leather gloves (C21)

Creed Erolfa EDP
Casio Calculator Watch


----------



## stcolumba

Cravate Noire said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked the idea of a shawl labep tux with a wing collar shirt, I think that collar is optimum for that.
> The shirt has a boiled front and single link cuffs, the collar stiff detachable.
> The front of the shirt was a self-straching try here, though it has still quite some (sitffness )potential I think it doesn't look too bad.
> Dress studs are round silver/onyx.


That collar and overall look is outstanding!


----------



## upr_crust

*Okay topbroker, today's shirt selection was made . . .*

. . . with you in mind - it's rather on the loud side. We'll see if I fall on the "flashily stylish" or "used car salesman" side of the sartorial fence. :icon_smile:

In terms of personal health, the application of some antibiotics to the body, and a restful evening seem to be making the bad germs go away.

Unhappily, it won't make the bad weather go away - at least not yet - but I dress in the face of impending snow (it's only supposed to be a little, anyway). It's still quite cold here in NYC - 17F/-8C as I write.

Today's ensemble:

Navy two-button multistripe suit, center vent (BB)

White shadow stripe on French blue shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Oval carnelian cufflinks, goldtone metal settings (Liberty of London, circa 1984)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black rubber-soled split-toe bluchers (Martin Dingman, via Daffy's - a nod to impending snowfall on the ground)

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms)

Oversized scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Navy wool longitudinally striped scarf, stripes of royal blue and red (BB)

Brown microsuede trilby

Guerlain Heritage

Enough coverage to ward off both cold and snow, I should hope.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> . . . with you in mind - it's rather on the loud side. We'll see if I fall on the "flashily stylish" or "used car salesman" side of the sartorial fence. :icon_smile:


In the words of that great American institution, McDonald's: I'm lovin' it!


----------



## stcolumba

Ike Behar blue and white stripe shirt
R. Talbott red paisley tie with blue/black pattern
Hickey Freeman MTM 3 piece Gray herringbone suit/ side vents/ working
dark navy pocket square with white dots
buttons/ vest with collar
blue Trafalgar braces
dark charcoal Pantherella socks
black Vass Budapest shoes


----------



## Holdfast

Bit too matchy today, but hey...



RLPL suit
Polo tie (tidied up a bit after the photo was taken!)
Ede shirt
YSL boots


----------



## Brideshead

We happened to have a brief photo session at the office of my associates yesterday (for an upcoming event) when I was wearing one of my least favourite outfits (pre-AAAC). Only thing of note is the Atelier Versace square really.....


----------



## Prepstyle

*yesterday*

BB Blue Slim-Fit OCBD
PRL Navy/Yellow Guard Stripe Tie
BB Navy Shetland Vest
Orvis Brown H'bone Sack
Lucky Jeans
JCrew Argyles
CH Saddle Tan Adrien Penny


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> We happened to have a brief photo session at the office of my associates yesterday (for an upcoming event) when I was wearing one of my least favourite outfits (pre-AAAC). Only thing of note is the Atelier Versace square really.....


Simple, elegant, nice!


----------



## Holdfast

I love that tie.


----------



## Cordovan

iammatt - I think we've seen that suit from you before to demonstrate something. At the moment, cannot recall under which post.

Cordovan


----------



## DocHolliday

I have a similar tie from Purple Label, I think it is, with a heavily textured surface. I love it, but don't get to wear it often.


----------



## manton

West End Almost Semi Formal Day Wear

Gray suit; gray shirt; black, white & gray shepard's check tie:



DB vest with grandfather's watch:



Gray boxcloth suspenders:



Gray & gray houndstooth socks, black punch caps:


----------



## iammatt

Holdfast said:


> I love that tie.


Back at you!


----------



## jcriswel

manton said:


> West End Almost Semi Formal Day Wear
> 
> Gray suit; gray shirt; black, white & gray shepard's check tie:
> 
> DB vest with grandfather's watch:
> 
> Gray boxcloth suspenders:
> 
> Gray & gray houndstooth socks, black punch caps:


Manton,

Thanks for the post. All I can say is wow. You look great. Your outfit looks great. It's nice to see examples of your written word.

Keep it up.

jcriswel


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Snowy Day*

Navy Blue Nautica Suit
RLP French Blue Striped Tie
Orange DKNY Tie
Black Bass lace ups

Blue wool overcoat for a snowy day


----------



## Cordovan

manton said:


> West End Almost Semi Formal Day Wear
> 
> Gray suit; gray shirt; black, white & gray shepard's check tie:


manton,

A couple of observations. You look smashing (please take it the way I mean it - not any other). However, I have a couple of questions. Firstly, do you always have your breast pocket placed on the right side of the jacket? It also looks as if you only have a button hole on that same side (I would normally do, and assume it is traditional to have them both on the left side alone). Lastly, it does not seem like your suit has working button holes on the sleeves. I cannot tell for sure, but that is what it looks like from the picture.

I look forward to hearing your feedback.

Cordovan


----------



## jcriswel

Cordovan said:


> manton,
> 
> A couple of observations. You look smashing (please take it the way I mean it - not any other). However, I have a couple of questions. Firstly, do you always have your breast pocket placed on the right side of the jacket? It also looks as if you only have a button hole on that same side (I would normally do, and assume it is traditional to have them both on the left side alone). Lastly, it does not seem like your suit has working button holes on the sleeves. I cannot tell for sure, but that is what it looks like from the picture.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your feedback.
> 
> Cordovan


Cordovan,

I'm going to get in trouble here speaking for manton, but do you realize he is taking a picture of his image in a mirror -- everything is reversed!

jcriswel


----------



## manton

That's a self-taken picture, in a mirror. Real life = breast pocket and buttonholes on the left.

I don't get the buttonholes cut until I know the sleeve length is right. Lately, I have been lazy about taking my coats back and getting this done.


----------



## Cordovan

My mistake! Well either way, I'm glad I learned (and clearly am still learning) to pick out observations from pictures. Either way though, I should have picked up the mirror and camera from the hand position, and particularly from manton's 'right' over 'left' with the jacket.

One last comment though, did you leave out pocket flaps for this jacket alone? Where do you wear this suit as opposed to a regular business suit that requires such a slight step up in formality/

Thanks

Cordovan


----------



## topbroker

A long, long day at the office...

Dark brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
Light brown shirt with white tab collar, white French cuffs
Ralph Lauren solid dark brown tie
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Gold and rhnestone flying insect tie tack (Yes, you read correctly. This got me many delighted comments throughout the day!)
Hickok glass cufflinks



Brown braided leather braces
Silver pocket watch, left pants pocket, silver chain attached to trouser waist (chosen today because the French cuffs on the above shirt are very tight, too much so for a wristwatch)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Tan patterned OTC socks
AE brown Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather inset
Tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy lambswool/cashmere scarf with kelly green stripes
Scala dark tan fedora with matching band, feather, Scala pin


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
RLPL shirt
Brioni pocket-square
Oxxford pant
Gucci scarf
NM belt
Brioni socks
testoni loafers
NM gloves


----------



## rgrossicone

What a beautiful morning here in Brooklyn (sarcasm doesn't travel the internet well)

Tan Costume National two button peak lapel double vented synthetic sportcoat (slanted pockets) C21
White w/navy trim pocket linen pocket square c21
Tan and white plaid Ben Sherman shirt C21
Brown Tan Navy vintage nordstrom Tie (2 1/2 inches) Ebay
Ted Baker Peat colored wool pants
2boot New York Damian brown shoes (with the map of NYC on the soles) (Nordstrom-my first non discounted/sale clothing purchase)
Vintage double breasted Camel coat
bright orange Swims (I wore those to a high school open house yesterday in Manhattan-got tons of comments from students there, teachers and administrators there, as well as a guy on the train who asked where he could pick them up!) Swims.com
JCrew Plaid Umbrella
RL brown leather gloves


----------



## stcolumba

Paul Cicchini MTM SB gray with charcoal and blue pinstripes, side vents, working buttons

white Talbott wide spread collar shirt, double cuff
BB blue and white silk knots

light blue with gold paisley pattern silk pocket square
Breuer navy tie with light blue dots

blue Trafalgar braces
dark gray pinstripe socks
brown Peal monk strap shoes
Tingley galoshes

navy Schneiders duffel coat


----------



## Brideshead

*Some great tie, pocket square, shirt combinations....*

....quite inspiring.

Topbroker, you have some lovely cufflinks. Where do you normally get 'em?


----------



## topbroker

Brideshead said:


> ....quite inspiring.
> 
> Topbroker, you have some lovely cufflinks. Where do you normally get 'em?


I've been very active on Ebay, mainly. Always open to hearing about other good sources. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## The Other Andy

Sorry about the crappy phone pics.

Today:

Dunhill Single Button suit

Nordstrom's shirt

Faconnable tie

Thrift shop square

Polo Overcoat

Kangol flat cap

AE Brentwood shoes

Coach belt

Generic eyeglasses from mother Russia


























As an aside, I started tying my ties differently - just a four-in-hand, but wrapping around twice instead of once. Probably has a real name, but I just call it the "Italian Four-in-Hand" since I first noticed it in Italy. I like the little overlap it provides at the bottom of the knot - what do you think?:


----------



## greekonomist

Great ensemble, Other Andy. You knot looks good, but the knot seems just a bit too large for the collar.

By the way, I also sometimes do a double wrap on my FIH--out of necessity to keep the tie blades falling at my waistband instead of below.


----------



## Acct2000

I think it looks nice and the knot does not look unwieldy to me.


----------



## upr_crust

*For those not in the Metro NYC area . . .*

. . . it is pouring rain, and has been all day, with no end in immediate sight.

You're a better man than I, rgrossicone, for attempting to dress well today - I am in what could best be described as "schmutz", and, after a lunch outside my office, it is now "damp schmutz".

"Swims" is an altogether too apropos term for strolling in today's weather.



rgrossicone said:


> What a beautiful morning here in Brooklyn (sarcasm doesn't travel the internet well)
> 
> Tan Costume National two button peak lapel double vented synthetic sportcoat (slanted pockets) C21
> White w/navy trim pocket linen pocket square c21
> Tan and white plaid Ben Sherman shirt C21
> Brown Tan Navy vintage nordstrom Tie (2 1/2 inches) Ebay
> Ted Baker Peat colored wool pants
> 2boot New York Damian brown shoes (with the map of NYC on the soles) (Nordstrom-my first non discounted/sale clothing purchase)
> Vintage double breasted Camel coat
> bright orange Swims (I wore those to a high school open house yesterday in Manhattan-got tons of comments from students there, teachers and administrators there, as well as a guy on the train who asked where he could pick them up!) Swims.com
> JCrew Plaid Umbrella
> RL brown leather gloves


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a253/supermax211/IMG_0164.jpg
> 
> As an aside, I started tying my ties differently - just a four-in-hand, but wrapping around twice instead of once. Probably has a real name, but I just call it the "Italian Four-in-Hand" since I first noticed it in Italy. I like the little overlap it provides at the bottom of the knot - what do you think?:


Great colours. The tie knot is called a Prince Albert knot I believe.

RLPL jacket & shirt
No-name tie
M&S trousers
Lobb shoes


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I think it looks nice and the knot does not look unwieldy to me.


I agree. The knot looks to be nicely proportional to the collar


----------



## topbroker

Mr. Earth Tones today.

J. Peterman light brown patterned SB 3B single-vent sportcoat with dark green windowpanes

Dark brown flannel cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with my CEO today, which means going tieless, as long-time readers know)
Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
Dark brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Medium brown dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos. A. Bank tan argyle OTC socks (I'm going for the splash of contrast at foot level a lot these days, inspired by Dana Andrews in _Laura_ and other gents in Forties films)
AE Winhall captoe lace-ups

Tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy lambswool/cashmere scarf with kelly green stripes
Vintage (60s-70s?) Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin


----------



## e90cruiser

topbroker said:


> Mr. Earth Tones today.
> 
> J. Peterman light brown patterned SB 3B single-vent sportcoat with dark green windowpanes
> 
> Dark brown flannel cuffed trousers
> Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with my CEO today, which means going tieless, as long-time readers know)
> Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
> Dark brown silk pocket square, puff fold
> Medium brown dress belt
> Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Burberry cologne
> Jos. A. Bank tan argyle OTC socks (I'm going for the splash of contrast at foot level a lot these days, inspired by Dana Andrews in _Laura_ and other gents in Forties films)
> AE Winhall captoe lace-ups
> 
> Tan SB topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> J. Crew navy lambswool/cashmere scarf with kelly green stripes
> Vintage (60s-70s?) Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin


Very nice, TB.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
SR pocket-square
NM sweater
Oxxford pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## metaphacts

First post in this thread. 

Yesterday

Gray Nailhead Brioni SB Suit
Light Blue Borrelli Shirt
Blue & Silver Charvet Tie
White, Pink & Blue Vintage (1933) Japanes Silk Square 
Grey Pattern OTC NM socks
Black Cayce Cap Toe (Nordstrom shined before my lunch meeting.)


Today

Navy Blue Brioni SB Suit
Blue with Pink Pin Stripes H&K French Cuff
Paul Simon Pink Glass Bead Cuff Links (Somehow managed to forget to put cuff links in my suitcase this trip)
Deep Pink Medallions - Charvet Tie
Gray Pindot Silk Pocket Square Thrift
Blue Scalloped Pattern OTC NM Socks
CH Brown Cap Toe (Nordstrom shined before my first meeting today.)
Tan Burberry Trench

bp


----------



## penguin vic

topbroker said:


> AE Winhall captoe lace-ups


Nice shoes! Nice pics. I suspect soon we'll be seeing you in the pics too :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## topbroker

Thanks for the kind thoughts, guys!


----------



## rgrossicone

finally no rain...
very Thom Browne inspired look today
Thom Browne greay flannel white striped 3 bt sp coat (double vents) ebay
black and white striped oxford button down shirt (unbuttoned down) Jcrew
Polo black, silver red pirate tie (polo.com)
Armand Basi black moleskin pants (c21)
John Varvatos black oxfords (JV NYC)
red nautica socks (C21)
black Casio calculator watch (C21)

Black cashmere Nicole Fahri coat (db-C21)
black and white houndsooth scarf (HM)
black leather polo gloves (c21)


----------



## upr_crust

*The stormy clouds have rolled away, yet again . . .*

Prior to the attire of the day, a few comments - compliments to all those who have posted pictures of late, particularly manton and Iammatt, who are less frequent picture-posters, but whose photos prove that they not only talk the talk, but walk the metaphorical walk as well.

But I digress . . .

Today, the weather has done a total "volte-face" from yesterday - it is now pleasantly above freezing outside, and sunny. For this reason, I've decided to revert to dressing at least somewhat in the manner of a civilised creature.

Grey pinstripe six-button D/B suit, side vents (Polo, via Syms)

Pink herringbone-weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC - the tab collar was a replacement for the original)

Deep purple silk jacquard tie, large-scale graph check in lighter shades of purple and silver (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks - deep blue background, with pale pink spots (Pink)

Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with golden fleece motifs in dull gold (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded in three points, jacket breast pocket.

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee - a vintage hand-me-down)

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Grey fedora

Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet.

For your possible entertainment, then . . .


----------



## topbroker

I thought I should share this very funny piece from _The Onion_, which describes my company to a tee.



In fact, I was supposed to be headed to a half-day offsite meeting about "leadership issues" today (oh joy), but we're having a blizzard in NE Wisconsin and the roads were just too bad to try to make it from Appleton to Green Bay (as I discovered when I got on the highway briefly and nearly got sideswiped by a weaving semi). So I'm working from home instead, but still dressed up:

Jos. A. Bank British tan SB 2B single-vent suit
Marshall Field's navy and white candy-striped button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (Mr. Casual CEO was going to be at the offsite)
Navy patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint, shirt breast pocket
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt
Fossil watch with silver/tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band (new purchase)


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> For your possible entertainment, then . . .


Indeed! I love your descriptions, so much better than mine w/r/t colors and patterns. I haven't your painterly eye. Although I'm a good prose writer, I can't describe visual impacts in quite that way.


----------



## Holdfast

Ede suit
Zegna shirt
Polo tie 
C&J shoes
Red rose for Valentine's Day


----------



## stcolumba

A Hugo Boss dark charcoal 3 button SB suit, side vents. Flat front trousers. I've never owned a Boss suit, but it was on sale after Christmas (at Saks) at a ridiculously low price. And it was a perfect fit. My preference is usually for a 2 button suit. For the price and the great fit, I could not go wrong. I wish, however, that I had not had cuffs put on the trousers. Oh well.

Multi colored silk pocket square--gold, red, blue, light green

Talbott English collar spread, double cuff white shirt.

Brooks Bros light blue tie and BB silk blue knots.
black Vass Budapest shoes

Tingley rubber overshoes.


----------



## upr_crust

*"Painterly"? How insightful you are of my past history . . .*

. . . I was two years at the Rhode Island School of Design, majoring in painting.

As far as looking at things from an aesthetic perspective, I had two years of intensive training in this regard (ending only when reality struck - I realized that my skills were not professional-grade in this regard).

As for the verbal skills, I can only ascribe them to too much reading in early childhood, in an education-intensive household (both parents were schoolteachers) :icon_smile_big:.



topbroker said:


> Indeed! I love your descriptions, so much better than mine w/r/t colors and patterns. I haven't your painterly eye. Although I'm a good prose writer, I can't describe visual impacts in quite that way.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> . . . I was two years at the Rhode Island School of Design, majoring in painting.


Can't say as I'm surprised. It shows!


----------



## The Other Andy

Chester Barrie suit

Nordstrom's shirt

BB tie

Unknown pocket square

Polo socks

AE Lambert shoes (black)

Coach belt

Banana Republic 3/4 wool coat (an awesome coat - can't recommend it enough)

Last but not least, a new "dressier" watch for those who thought the JLC Master Geo Compressor was too "sporty" - A JLC Reverso Duo!


----------



## topbroker

The Other Andy said:


> Chester Barrie suit
> 
> Nordstrom's shirt
> 
> BB tie
> 
> Unknown pocket square
> 
> Polo socks
> 
> AE Lambert shoes (black)
> 
> Coach belt
> 
> Banana Republic 3/4 wool coat (an awesome coat - can't recommend it enough)
> 
> Last but not least, a new "dressier" watch for those who thought the JLC Master Geo Compressor was too "sporty" - A JLC Reverso Duo!


You are awesome, TOA! Great look.


----------



## Tonyp

TOA:

Can't see the watch? let's see it!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Outfit*



















Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong with the pictures...I'm utterly lost


----------



## topbroker

rgrossicone said:


> Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong with the pictures...I'm utterly lost


I think it might be a Photobucket issue...Try Webshots. I've been very pleased with their service. My favorite feature: being able to choose how many pixels (and hence how large) a photograph should be.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Yesterday's Rainy Day Outfit*


----------



## rgrossicone

topbroker said:


> I think it might be a Photobucket issue...Try Webshots. I've been very pleased with their service. My favorite feature: being able to choose how many pixels (and hence how large) a photograph should be.


I'll give it a go


----------



## Scrumhalf

rgrossicone said:


> Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong with the pictures...I'm utterly lost


The photobucket IMG codes always start with https://img.xxx You are copying the wrong code over.

Under your picture in photobucket, there will be an IMG code box. Simply click in the box and the entire code will be copied to your clipboard. You can then simply do a Ctrl-V in your AAAC message and the IMG code will be copied over.


----------



## rgrossicone

https://community.webshots.com/photo/2498070470103029505plFNCm
WORD! This is from yesterdays rainsoaked adventure...check out the SWIMS...love em
https://community.webshots.com/photo/2725884500103029505HhCVJE

and here is today's Thom Browne-ish outfit
https://community.webshots.com/photo/2793771780103029505LFSsrO

https://community.webshots.com/photo/2253433150103029505pdFnem


----------



## greekonomist

The Other Andy said:


> Chester Barrie suit
> 
> Nordstrom's shirt
> 
> BB tie
> 
> Unknown pocket square
> 
> Polo socks
> 
> AE Lambert shoes (black)
> 
> Coach belt
> 
> Banana Republic 3/4 wool coat (an awesome coat - can't recommend it enough)
> 
> Last but not least, a new "dressier" watch for those who thought the JLC Master Geo Compressor was too "sporty" - A *JLC Reverso Duo*!


If you have time, I'd love to see a photo of the watch too.


----------



## The Other Andy

greekonomist said:


> If you have time, I'd love to see a photo of the watch too.


I left it at home when I went to the gym, but I'll post it tomorrow - it is bee-you-ti-ful.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*On Valentine's Day*

On Valentine's Day


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
Brion polo
Brioni cords
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## mipcar

*The Malighned "black Suit"*

Ok, here is my first go at sartorial glory.:icon_smile_big:

Dinner with friends at one of the better local restaurants.

The detail of the pocket square is not very good but it was a "puffy" fold, not a TV square as it appears in the pic. It had a tight check pattern to it.

Mychael


----------



## stcolumba

Cicchini MTM gray pinstripe 3 piece suit
Clarke and Dawe (Belfast) white shirt, double cuff, spread collar
burgundy BB silk knots
Trafalgar black braces
Breuer dark burgundy tie with white dots
dark blue pocket square with velvet and green paisley
Nordstrom pinstripe socks
Allen Edmonds Mora double strap monks, chestnut brown

Tingley rubber overshoes
Schneider blue duffel coat


----------



## upr_crust

*The happy end to the work week (well, sort of . . .)*

The week ends with a bang, socially. I am planning an early-evening foray to a cocktail party given by a professional group to which I belong, at an Upper East Side cultural venue. This will be followed by dinner out with friends. (This may make up for the fact that I'll be spending most of Sunday afternoon logged into the computer system at work, checking out a system conversion - feh!)

These being the cases, I thought that I'd dress for today's occasion.

Grey glen plaid three-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, flat-front trousers (BB)

Blue and white block-striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid crimson textured weave silk tie (BB)

Cushion-shaped gold and lapis lazuli cufflinks

Vintage pocket watch chain (modern replacement watch)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Navy and gold silk brocade scarf, silk fringe, navy cashmere lining (Fortnum & Mason)

Navy velour fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough style to end the week, and start the weekend, no?


----------



## Holdfast

Nice tie!



upr_crust said:


> Navy and gold silk brocade scarf, silk fringe, navy cashmere lining (Fortnum & Mason)
> 
> Enough style to end the week, and start the weekend, no?


Definitely; the scarf esp. sounds lovely.

RLPL suit
Sulka shirt
Polo tie
Tramezza shoes
Looking forward to spring with a tulip!


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> Looking forward to spring with a tulip!


I am giddy with admiration. Nice touch!


----------



## rgrossicone

today:

Grey flannel DKNY shirt (C21)
vintage grey patterned Versace tie - 1980's (eBay)
Black cotton corded three button sports coat (double vents-banana rep)
APC New Standard Jeans (4 inch turned up cuff)
Black belt (GAP)
solid black adidas stan smiths (zappos)
black pirate socks (H&M)
grey Jcrew herringbone overcoat
grey cashmere scarf

pics later...


----------



## Holdfast

topbroker said:


> I am giddy with admiration. Nice touch!


Thank you. It's been nice wearing boutonnieres the last couple of days - people seem to appreciate them. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Other Andy

Holdfast said:


> Nice tie!
> 
> Definitely; the scarf esp. sounds lovely.
> 
> RLPL suit
> Sulka shirt
> Polo tie
> Tramezza shoes
> Looking forward to spring with a tulip!


Where do you find all of those amazing RLPL suits?


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> Where do you find all of those amazing RLPL suits?


Outlet that sometimes gets overflow from Bond Street. :devil:


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast – what a great look – lovely colours. No Spring in the air here today – very cool and dull.

Navy suit with light grey pinstripe and darker navy ‘shadow stripe’ 2B SB and deep side vents – Magee

Pale blue cotton twill shirt with tiny pink dots and shades to creamy colour in some lights – Jasper Conran

Pink silk knots

Navy satin tie with small repeated design of stirrups in pink and light gold and pink pocket square in pointed fold – both Frangi and a little Valentine’s Day gift!

Black leather belt with white stitching – UNIQLO (an early US made example)

Dark navy cashmere sock with muted hoops in greys and blues – Pantherella

Black slip-on shoes – O Sweeney ‘Winner’

Outerwear – air force blue short mac with red stitching around fly front – Jones, with black silk lined Dents gloves and vintage Tootal foulard scarf (was my dad’s) in dark reds, greys, cream.

EDT – Lancome’s elusive Balafre


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's Pics from Brooklyn...*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2093499420103029505DqKDDF

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2144058210103029505gELSmf

I thought twice about the vest and eventually changed it to the grey overcoat...any opinions on the vest look? I know its not the most traditional, but it looks funky...imho


----------



## 16412

manton said:


> West End Almost Semi Formal Day Wear
> 
> Gray suit; gray shirt; black, white & gray shepard's check tie:
> 
> DB vest with grandfather's watch:
> 
> Gray boxcloth suspenders:
> 
> Gray & gray houndstooth socks, black punch caps:


Those are some of the nices jacket lapels I have ever seen.

That whole suit is really nice.


----------



## The Other Andy

Casual Friday today, since I felt like crap this morning but had to drag ass into the office anyway today.

J Crew Shirt

RLPL sweater

AE Wilbert shoes

Wiild about Cashmere Cords from S5A (not sure why the emphasis on cashmere since they are about 95% cotton)

J. Crew socks

Persol shades

Also, I wore the JLC Reverso today. I don't have a good close-up camera at work so the pics are blurry


----------



## penguin vic

rgrossicone said:


> https://community.webshots.com/photo/2498070470103029505plFNCm


I really like the tones. Nicely understated and very classic. Works well.



rgrossicone said:


> https://community.webshots.com/photo/2793771780103029505LFSsrO


Whoa, you stealing jackets from small children (or the missus)?  I know there's the whole extra short / slim fitting style but that's just too small ...

BTW, you drink a lot of water?


----------



## penguin vic

mipcar said:


> Ok, here is my first go at sartorial glory.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Dinner with friends at one of the better local restaurants.
> 
> The detail of the pocket square is not very good but it was a "puffy" fold, not a TV square as it appears in the pic. It had a tight check pattern to it.
> 
> Mychael


Go the pocket square! Good to see more Melburnians sporting them - spotted 4 in one day the other day (and not just on old codgers) which must be a record.

The jacket has some rather closed quarters though.


----------



## rgrossicone

penguin vic said:


> I really like the tones. Nicely understated and very classic. Works well.
> 
> Whoa, you stealing jackets from small children (or the missus)?  I know there's the whole extra short / slim fitting style but that's just too small ...
> 
> BTW, you drink a lot of water?


I really like the jacket...I know its a bit tight (a bit being an understatement) but unbuttoned its not as dramatic...as for the H2O, yes, I try and drink at least 250 oz a day. It really cleans my body of anything it shouldn't have. I'll wake up and down 4 24oz, then drink about 150oz throughout the day at work...keeps me slim and "watering the plants" every hour.


----------



## mipcar

penguin vic said:


> The jacket has some rather closed quarters though.


Thanks. I'm not familiar with the terminology "closed quarters", could you explain that please?

Mychael


----------



## rgrossicone

mipcar said:


> Thanks. I'm not familiar with the terminology "closed quarters", could you explain that please?
> 
> Mychael


I could be wrong, I think it refers to how the bottom front of each half of the suit jacket sits at two 90 deg angles...I think the outfit looks great!


----------



## mipcar

rgrossicone said:


> I could be wrong, I think it refers to how the bottom front of each half of the suit jacket sits at two 90 deg angles...I think the outfit looks great!


Ok, could be as I'm a bit of a "beanpole" build, not much hip or gut to flare out the jacket. Or, it might just be the way it's cut.

Mychael


----------



## topbroker

Brutal work week; glad it's over.

Navy SB 3B single-vent blazer
Dark tan wide-wale corduroys with slightly wide leg opening
Old Navy light denim button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Jos. A. Bank Fair Isle sweater with strong beige base tone
Light green cotton pocket square, puff fold (picks up on one of the hues in the sweater)
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Dark tan non-ribbed OTC socks
Lucchese 3000 datk brown dress cowboy boots
Stanley Blacker tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew lambswool scarf with horizontal green and orange stripes (the checkout woman at the supermarket tonight thanked me for brightening the gloomy winter with this neon scarf! I aim to please)
Scala dark tan fedora with dark tan band, feather, "Scala" pin


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM sweater
Borrelli pant
Brioni pocket-square
KS belt
NM socks
DE ankle-boots


----------



## penguin vic

rgrossicone said:


> I could be wrong, I think it refers to how the bottom front of each half of the suit jacket sits at two 90 deg angles...I think the outfit looks great!


Yep that's it. I prefer open quarters. Closed quarters are blocky and unflattering on most people IMO. Crossed quarters are evil ...



mipcar said:


> Ok, could be as I'm a bit of a "beanpole" build, not much hip or gut to flare out the jacket. Or, it might just be the way it's cut.
> 
> Mychael


Most likely the cut.

Here's some brief discussion about it: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=703321


----------



## topbroker

A bit of a spring-like thaw in Northeast Wisconsin today -- warmer temperature and sunshine. It can't last. 

Gray minicheck SB 2B ventless sportcoat, with black accents
Dark grey cuffed trousers
Polo tan button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tan cotton pocket square, points up
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt, gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Burgundy genuine snakeskin tassel loafers (Mr. Flashy Salesguy strikes again!)
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton rayon chenille red/black patterned scarf
Speckled black/white tweed newsboy cap


----------



## rgrossicone

For my Saturday running errands...dropping the folks off at the airport, a few shopping stops (Century 21 in Paramus, APC in Williamsburgh, and Brooklyn Industries in Park Slope) I went pretty "Trad" I think?

Grey/brown tweed 3 btn JCrew single vented blazer and matching waistcoat
Navy and Burgandy plaid Jcrew button down
Solid Navy Jcrew knit tie
APC New Standard jeans (5 inch cuff)
Brown brass buckle belt (unsure of its origin-but it fits!)
Brown LLBean mocs (w/out socks)
Double breasted camel hair peaked lapel overcoat

Got myself a sweet Armand Basi suit at C21 for $300 and a whole bunch of socks and underwear (that time of year) mostly black, brown, and navy. Thought about a pair of black Nudie jeans, but for the $100 they weren't exactly what I wanted. For another $100 I can go to Earnest Sewn and get EXACTLY what I want. Thats for later this week.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2781879220103029505jesflD

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2084650970103029505hKtght


----------



## Holdfast

I went to a work "do" that specified "dress smart". So two guys bothered to wear suits, me one of them. Of course, I've been to enough work parties to know the dress code is actually "we don't care, come and get drunk and dance badly", so decided to have fun and wear this:




Versace dark purple velvet suit
Zegna shirt
Ede tie
Zegna loafers
Kent Wang square.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> I went to a work "do" that specified "dress smart". So two guys bothered to wear suits, me one of them. Of course, I've been to enough work parties to know the dress code is actually "we don't care, come and get drunk and dance badly", so decided to have fun and wear this:
> 
> Versace dark purple velvet suit
> Zegna shirt
> Ede tie
> Zegna loafers
> Kent Wang square.


Man, that is so cool...velvet is like butta!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
NM belt
JB socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## mipcar

*Maybe more Trad.?*

This is a get up I experiment a bit with, sometimes with tie and sometimes without. I am a bit ambivalent about it. My feelings about it vary from time to time.
Lighting plays a big part, the trousers are a dark navy.

Sometimes I feel it makes my proportions look wrong and makes me look too long in the leg, the jacket is actually an okay length (pure wool) I don't know how much the weather effects it but sometimes it sits great and other times it doesn't.

In any case, here it is for your viewing pleasure and critique.

Mychael


----------



## Bob Loblaw

mipcar, when wearing odd jackets, I try to create heavy contrast which comes usually in the form of light colored pants and a darker jacket. In colder months, "winter white" cream flannel trousers and a blazer would look great on you. Also - a two-button camelhair with a bow tie (if culturally accepted) would be very flattering.

Odd dark navy trousers are hard to coordinate. An odd jacket with the type of pattern such as the one that you are wearing even moreso. The shape of the jacket models your torso as an elongated rectangle. A two button with a lower button stance would be much more flattering. The lapels look a bit flimsey and lifeless and appear almost as if they want to roll down to the middle button. Try only buttoning the middle to see if that takes some of the pressure off. Here is an example of a three button jacket with a lapel rolled down to two:
https://imageshack.us


----------



## mipcar

Bob Loblaw said:


> mipcar, when wearing odd jackets, I try to create heavy contrast which comes usually in the form of light colored pants and a darker jacket. In colder months, "winter white" cream flannel trousers and a blazer would look great on you. Also - a two-button camelhair with a bow tie (if culturally accepted) would be very flattering.
> 
> Odd dark navy trousers are hard to coordinate. An odd jacket with the type of pattern such as the one that you are wearing even moreso. The shape of the jacket models your torso as an elongated rectangle. A two button with a lower button stance would be much more flattering. The lapels look a bit flimsey and lifeless and appear almost as if they want to roll down to the middle button. Try only buttoning the middle to see if that takes some of the pressure off. Here is an example of a three button jacket with a lapel rolled down to two:
> https://imageshack.us


Thanks for the helpful comments. Normally when wearing that jacket I would leave the top button open but today for some reason it wanted to gape open at the top. So I was trying it another way.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

I tried your advice and did a rough fit with moleskin trousers. The lightest coloured thing I possess. It did make a difference.

Grey trousers don't work but slacks in the olive range seemed like they might be okay if I chose the shirt carefully.

Might also work better if I was to wear the jacket as a casual rather then trying to dress it up with tie and pocket square.

Mychael


----------



## Bob Loblaw

mipcar said:


> I tried your advice and did a rough fit with moleskin trousers. The lightest coloured thing I possess. It did make a difference.
> 
> Grey trousers don't work but slacks in the olive range seemed like they might be okay if I chose the shirt carefully.
> 
> Might also work better if I was to wear the jacket as a casual rather then trying to dress it up with tie and pocket square.
> 
> Mychael


Is the jacket you're wearing from a suit?


----------



## mipcar

Bob Loblaw said:


> Is the jacket you're wearing from a suit?


No, just a stand alone jacket.

Mike


----------



## Holdfast

mipcar said:


> In any case, here it is for your viewing pleasure and critique.


My thoughts are similar to what Bob posted above - I can see what you're trying to achieve, but your jackets do not flatter you hugely. Try out a few different silhouettes and buttoning styles and see if any work better with your figure (did you play rugby by any chance?). There's no substitute for actually trying on different styles, but if I was in store with you, I'd probably suggest starting with 2 button or 3-2 roll jackets, possibly with softer shoulders. Different materials might also help soften your upper body a bit - maybe for an Aussie climate, a heavy linen might do the trick of draping nicely without being hot.

Have fun!



rgrossicone said:


> Man, that is so cool...velvet is like butta!


Thanks. In that case, I hope I wasn't too slippery last night. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

mipcar said:


> Might also work better if I was to wear the jacket as a casual rather then trying to dress it up with tie and pocket square.


Even when I go tieless, I include a pocket square. Pocket squares are not negotiable!


----------



## marlinspike

mipcar said:


> Sometimes I feel it makes my proportions look wrong and makes me look too long in the leg, the jacket is actually an okay length (pure wool) I don't know how much the weather effects it but sometimes it sits great and other times it doesn't.


It looks to me like those pants have no cuffs, is that right? If so, put some 1.75" cuffs on it and you'll no longer look too long in the legs in it.


----------



## topbroker

Blizzard in progress...Even the huge Fox River Mall here in Appleton shut down for the day -- commerce has ground to a halt! I did manage to have my usual Sunday morning coffee at Atlanta Bread Company and my "naked burrito" lunch at Qdoba (yum), but most stores are closed.

Vintage Brooks Bros. SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
Marshall Field's Field Gear black cuffed chinos with slightly wide leg opening
Jos. A. Bank white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold, black mainly visible
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black boot socks
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan wool/cashmere SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid wool scarf
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) speckled brown tweed newsboy cap


----------



## rgrossicone

topbroker said:


> Blizzard in progress...Even the huge Fox River Mall here in Appleton shut down for the day -- commerce has ground to a halt! I did manage to have my usual Sunday morning coffee at Atlanta Bread Company and my "naked burrito" lunch at Qdoba (yum), but most stores are closed.
> 
> Vintage Brooks Bros. SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
> Marshall Field's Field Gear black cuffed chinos with slightly wide leg opening
> Jos. A. Bank white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
> Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
> Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold, black mainly visible
> Vintage trout fly in left lapel
> Black jeans belt
> Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Black boot socks
> LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots, tan uppers
> Stanley Blacker tan wool/cashmere SB topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> Pendleton dark green plaid wool scarf
> Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) speckled brown tweed newsboy cap


Top, you inspire me to be a better dressed man on the weekends...my excuse is that I'm just lounging around on Sundays...but looking that good in a blizzard must be hard!

Today I'm fairly dressy compared to last Sunday's outfit of boxers and tee shirt...lol

Hickey Khaki pants (C21)
fitted black Puma crew neck tee (C21)
LLBean mocs no socks


----------



## mipcar

Holdfast said:


> My thoughts are similar to what Bob posted above - I can see what you're trying to achieve, but your jackets do not flatter you hugely. Try out a few different silhouettes and buttoning styles and see if any work better with your figure (did you play rugby by any chance?). There's no substitute for actually trying on different styles, but if I was in store with you, I'd probably suggest starting with 2 button or 3-2 roll jackets, possibly with softer shoulders. Different materials might also help soften your upper body a bit - maybe for an Aussie climate, a heavy linen might do the trick of draping nicely without being hot.
> 
> Have fun! :icon_smile_big:


A think a Rugby player would kill me:icon_pale:. It's just that I am tall 5'11" with not very wide hips in proportion to my shoulders, but I am slim build only weighing in at 75k.

Jeans also don't work with that jacket so I think i might try a totally different approach and do with it unbuttoned, very light coloured slacks and a shirt with out button down collars.
The shoulders in that jacket are pretty heavily padded.

Stay tuned for the mark IV version lol.

Mychael


----------



## e90cruiser

Today's outfit. My normal conservative self. Hickey Freeman suit; Facconable tie; AE Park Avenue; Ike Behar (baby blue) shirt:


----------



## kogvos

e90cruiser said:


> Today's outfit. My normal conservative self. Hickey Freeman suit; Facconable tie; AE Park Avenue; Ike Behar (baby blue) shirt:


Nice sharp look, but I feel your shirt collar is too big - looks like it overlaps a bit.


----------



## e90cruiser

kogvos said:


> Nice sharp look, but I feel your shirt collar is too big - looks like it overlaps a bit.


I agree. The wife bought it. I had to wear it once. Today was that once. I'll be retiring it until my neck gets a bit bigger. :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM sweater
Kiton jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## mipcar

*Cool & Comfy for a hot day.*

Cotton/Linen shirt. 100% cotton for trousers, jocks & socks.










Mychael


----------



## Holdfast

^ It's good to see a pic where we can tell what your shoulder build is like - I think my earlier comments about trying a softer shoulder may well help you when picking jackets. The proof is in the pudding, of course, but that's where I would start. Nice shirt today, too.


----------



## topbroker

Just another manic Monday...

Dark grey SB 3B ventless suit (banker vibe)
Light blue shirt with white and light red striping, white spread collar, white French cuffs with dark blue monogram on left cuff
Tie with slant stripes in orange, rust, deep purple, and blue-gray
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold, blue-gray mainly visible (this is one versatile square because of all the different solid colors)
Red braces
Vintage silver and black zebra cufflinks



Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Light gray paisley OTC socks
Vintage burgundy striped garters
AE black Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Bostonian black leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy lambswool scarf with burgundy striping
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## The Other Andy

Holdfast said:


> I went to a work "do" that specified "dress smart". So two guys bothered to wear suits, me one of them. Of course, I've been to enough work parties to know the dress code is actually "we don't care, come and get drunk and dance badly", so decided to have fun and wear this:
> 
> Versace dark purple velvet suit
> Zegna shirt
> Ede tie
> Zegna loafers
> Kent Wang square.


You are seriously my hero . . . .


----------



## The Other Andy

Chester Barrie suit

Nordstrom Shirt

Talbott tie

Talbott square

Hermes belt

Banana Republic socks

AE Senecas (Black)

JLC Reverso Duo

Generic eyeglasses


----------



## manton

Brown flannel DB, suit is actually three piece, but I skipped the vest; unseasonably warm today. The shirt is a complex pink stripe (two shades of pink on a white ground); sorry the pic is not better. Tie is light gray wool/cashmere:



Pants up to my boobies:



Vass F last wing tip blucher boots in burgundy shell (it's rainin' out there!):


----------



## mipcar

I like the look of that suit. Really must get a brown one for myself.
Roll on winter so I can actually wear the stuff without melting.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

Are they matching trousers for the jacket? Bit hard to tell from the pic.
Overcoat looks warm, fabric?

Mychael


----------



## rip

As we were dining out casually tonight, I wore:
Paul Stuart Italian cotton slacks in tan.
BB OCBD white shirt.
Sebastian Cooper cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater in chocolate brown.
Oxxford brown/green blue/gold tweed 3-button double-vent jacket
AE Walden British tan loafers
Pantherella tan/willow green socks with green clocks.


----------



## jcriswel

manton said:


> Brown flannel DB, suit is actually three piece, but I skipped the vest; unseasonably warm today. The shirt is a complex pink stripe (two shades of pink on a white ground); sorry the pic is not better. Tie is light gray wool/cashmere:
> 
> Pants up to my boobies:
> 
> Vass F last wing tip blucher boots in burgundy shell (it's rainin' out there!):


Fabulous outfit, Manton. I like how the pocket square picks up the pink in the shirt. The solid colored yet textured tie adds a dimension but keeps it on the conservative side. The suit is amazing. Please tell us the origin of the suit. This must be a Saville Row product. The shoes are really nice also. I like the boot like style with the brogueing of a classic English shoe design. The whole package again demonstrates the wisdom of your written word.

Please keep up the good work.

jcriswel


----------



## manton

The suit is actually from New York, by Raphael. Three years old now. Made from H&S woolen flannel that (no joke) I won in a raffle. Or sort of. I actually won this really gaudy worsted stripe that I couldn't stand, but the good people at H&S kindly let me trade it for that flannel.


----------



## Cordovan

I apologize that this is not in a new thread or in some other proper place, but I looked for a good description of blucher boots (such as the ones that manton is wearing)and could not find anything consistent. Any help? and - are they always waterproof or suitable for wet weather?

Cordovan


----------



## manton

Cordovan said:


> I apologize that this is not in a new thread or in some other proper place, but I looked for a good description of blucher boots (such as the ones that manton is wearing)and could not find anything consistent. Any help? and - are they always waterproof or suitable for wet weather?
> 
> Cordovan


No, it's the style of construction. It means the quarters are sewn over the vamp.


----------



## Cordovan

Just trying to clarify: 

So, the fact that they are bluchers should have no bearing on whether or not they are weather appropriate - if all it means is to have the 'quarters sewn over the vamp.' So what in fact made them suitable for foul weather?

Cordovan


----------



## manton

The fact that they are shell, which is more waterproof than calf. And the fact that they are boots.


----------



## Cordovan

Sorry for the barrage of questions- but here goes-

Do they have leather soles, or did you have rubber attached to the bottom? Would today's rain (if in NY - it was just light rain here and there) or a heavier rain posed a problem for leather soles? 

Do you ever wear galoshes?

How do you protect your lower leg from the rain (mainly concerned about losing the crease)?

Thanks

Cordovan


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots


----------



## stcolumba

Hickey Freeman blue SB 2 button suit, side vents
Clarke and Dawe light blue/white fine stripe shirt, double cuffs, cutaway collar
BB blue silk knots
Breuer olive/purple/blue/gold paisley tie 
Black Trafalgar belt
Black Budapest shoes 
Dark blue Pantherella houndstooth socks
Tingley overshoes
Schneider navy duffel coat


----------



## upr_crust

*Making up for a "lost" weekend . . .*

Though my weekend was three days long, it was less restful than many two-day weekends, as I had to work from home on Sunday (from 1:00 PM until 8:00 PM), and other annoyances added to the general lack of rest and relaxation.

However, the prospect of dressing well (always a spirit booster) comes this AM, and here's what I've chosen to make my exterior (at least) brighter.

Navy rope-stripe D/B suit, side-vented, with high-rise trousers w/o belt loops (St. Laurie)

Blue-and-white narrow Bengal striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Silk crepe de Chine tie, printed pattern of overall arabesques in red, with accent colours of blue and yellow (Bert Pulziter, Bloomingdales)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars in dull gold (New & Lingwood)

Oval double-faced enamel on sterling cufflinks, pattern of eight-sided star in royal blue and yellow (Barney's - Deakin & Francis)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded in three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecuts, with broguing on the toes (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms - cheap and cheerful, as they do say)

Royal blue cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, London)

Grey fedora (Scala, via the Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough style to take a conference call at 9:00 AM, I hope.


----------



## Holdfast

The overcoat looks great. Sharp look throughout, too.


----------



## EAV

mipcar said:


> Are they matching trousers for the jacket? Bit hard to tell from the pic.





> Overcoat looks warm, fabric?


It's half-lined 43% lana, 47% alpaca, 10% poly


----------



## penguin vic

^ oh wow, love the jacket, tie and pocket square combination.


----------



## rgrossicone

*First Day of Vacation*

Not going anywhere...apartment needs to be "babified" by June...so we went and looked for furniture today...
JCrew navy gingham shirt
Skinny white Boss tie (Nordstroms)
Guess navy pinstripe unconstructed sports coat (Guess outlet)
Red APC "Addicted to Oil" lapel pin (apc.fr)
Nudie reg ralf jeans (C21)
H&M white belt w/navy stripes
Converse navy and white chuck taylor hightops (converse.com)
Abercrombie & Fitch olive coat
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2115869820103029505sYTFuq
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2444823690103029505TrGXuk


----------



## The Other Andy

All stuff you guys have seen before (except maybe the socks) in a different combo:

RLPL suit

Brooks blue / white check MTM shirt

Polo tie

Mystery square

AE Senecas in chocolate brown (in sore need of a polish after slogging through a construction site today)

Brooks Cashmere socks

Persol shades


----------



## mipcar

The Other Andy said:


> All stuff you guys have seen before (except maybe the socks) in a different combo:
> 
> RLPL suit
> 
> Brooks blue / white check MTM shirt
> 
> Polo tie
> 
> Mystery square
> 
> AE Senecas in chocolate brown (in sore need of a polish after slogging through a construction site today)
> 
> Brooks Cashmere socks
> 
> Persol shades


I am wondering how a straight tie in the same colour would have looked. Maybe just my eyes this time in the morning but your shirt seems to jump out a bit from the jacket like a bright light.
A long tie might pull the jacket and shirt together more and also lengthen your body line. Just a thought.

Mychael


----------



## topbroker

mipcar said:


> I am wondering how a straight tie in the same colour would have looked. Maybe just my eyes this time in the morning but your shirt seems to jump out a bit from the jacket like a bright light.
> A long tie might pull the jacket and shirt together more and also lengthen your body line. Just a thought.
> 
> Mychael


I, for one, am loving the bow tie.


----------



## topbroker

At an economic development event this morning:

Black/white nailhead DB ventless suit
Forsyth blue lines/white ground mini-crosshatch shirt with white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
Jos. A. Bank gold tie with navy and white slant striping
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
Gold collar bar with barrel ends
Gold pocket square, points up
"NEW North" lapel pin (that's what Northeast Wisconsin [acronymically NEW] is now, the NEW North)
Vintage black glass and gold cufflinks with gold and turquoise flecking in the glass (ran a pic of these the other day)
Navy braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with really subtle vertical striping
Florsheim Imperial black captoes
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black/gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Vintage Churchill grey fedora with grey band, "Churchill" pin

I felt especially "on" in this outfit, put together for hobnobbing with local politicians. I like public life here in the NEW North and I'm pretty deeply involved in it (although I resist running for office myself).


----------



## Canadian

Took off the trenchcoat and blazer when I got home (no use spilling casserole all over a nice plaid blazer).

Bow tie, generic black
Cardigan (Arnold Palmer)
Brown cords (Arnold Palmer)
White Shirt (Arrow)
Belt (Black, money belt)
Socks, black


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
CH socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*More casual than usual, but perhaps acceptable . . .*

A somewhat more casual approach to dressing for the office today, and rather low-key in style.

Olive-brown Saxxon sports jacket, subtle red windowpane overplaid, three-button, side-vented (BB)

Cream-coloured pinpoint oxford shirt, white straight collar (Paul Stuart - a vintage hand-me-down)

Silk foulard tie, a complex pattern of ovals in dark green and dark red, accents in yellow and white (Addison on Madison, a shop long since gone)

Gold collar bar (a very retro touch)

Cordovan coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown wool odd trousers (BB)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks (Syms)

Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's via warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Grey herringbone S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf - clan Lindsay (dark red and dark green) - (W. Bill, a long defunct Bond St. shop)

Charcoal microsuede trilby (Syms - chance of a shower later today)

Maybe just enough style to crawl through "hump day", perhaps?


----------



## topbroker

^ Enough style to get through any day!

Liking the collar bar. Is it one of those that slide onto the collar points? As I've mentioned to Bama Mike, I always worry that those will slide off; but maybe I'm being over-cautious. I do like eyelet collars (which I have made specially) with which I use the collar bars that have ends that screw off; with regular point collars, I use a safety pin style collar bar. Many days I'm wearing a spread collar and therefore no collar bar at all; but I like collar bars. Never one to pass up a detail!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the vote of confidence . . .*

My collar bar is one that slips onto the edges of the collar, and is, so far, tight enough to stay in place (and has for many years - it's been years since collar bars have been available at all, at least here in NYC).

I have had eyelet collars in the past, but currently have no shirts made that way, but perhaps that can be fixed by BB's Made-to-Measure event (which starts today, FWIW), though shirts are exactly what I do not need at the moment (desire is another issue, however).

I've never been one to pierce my regular collars with collar pins, and with my recent appetite for English-made shirts (with spread collars), I've been unable to wear collar bars or pins at all.



topbroker said:


> ^ Enough style to get through any day!
> 
> Liking the collar bar. Is it one of those that slide onto the collar points? As I've mentioned to Bama Mike, I always worry that those will slide off; but maybe I'm being over-cautious. I do like eyelet collars (which I have made specially) with which I use the collar bars that have ends that screw off; with regular point collars, I use a safety pin style collar bar. Many days I'm wearing a spread collar and therefore no collar bar at all; but I like collar bars. Never one to pass up a detail!


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> Polo tie


Nice to see how you're using this bowtie. I've picked it up with intention of purchase twice in a Polo store and both times chickened out of buying at the last minute.



> AE Senecas


Seneca is an interesting name for a shoe. Whenever I think of Seneca, I can't help thinking of his botched, prolonged suicide. I hope the shoes don't make you contemplate the same fate. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Other Andy

Seneca is an interesting name for a shoe. Whenever I think of Seneca, I can't help thinking of his botched, prolonged suicide. I hope the shoes don't make you contemplate the same fate. :icon_smile_big:[/quote]

Funny you mention that about the shoe - my wife and I had that discussion since I just bought my third pair of them - her comment was "I hope you don't keep buying Senecas because you're contemplating suicide"


----------



## rgrossicone

The Other Andy said:


> Seneca is an interesting name for a shoe. Whenever I think of Seneca, I can't help thinking of his botched, prolonged suicide. I hope the shoes don't make you contemplate the same fate. :icon_smile_big:


Funny you mention that about the shoe - my wife and I had that discussion since I just bought my third pair of them - her comment was "I hope you don't keep buying Senecas because you're contemplating suicide"[/quote]

I think of Womens Rights when I hear Seneca (Seneca Falls Convention), but thats just because I'm a dork.


----------



## topbroker

New suit and tie today.

Jos. A. Bank Signature olive plaid SB 2B single-vent suit, plain bottom trousers (I'm on a plain bottoms kick lately, since I have so many cuffed trousers in my closet)
Joseph Abboud ecru spread-collar French cuff shirt
Jos. A. Bank cream tie with slant stripes in two shades of green (striking; suggested for this suit by LaShawn at JAB in Appleton, a very good salesman with a trustworthy eye)
Slender gold tie bar, angled down (getting a lot of use this week)
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen in breast pocket
Cream cotton pocket square, puff fold
Large circular gold "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" vintage cufflinks
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold Toe cream patterned OTC socks (also new, and nice)
AE black Grayson tassel mocs
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
J. Crew navy scarf with kelly green stripes
Vintage Champ light brown stingy-brim fedora with wide black band, red feather


----------



## rgrossicone

*Day off #2*

Getting a bit more dressed today...heading into Manhattan with my pregnant wife...then checking out some Day Care facilities in the neighborhood before a 9:30 hockey game.

Blue/Brown/White striped Ike Behar shirt (C21)
Polo skinny (2.75") brown/blue paisley tie (polo.com)
JCrew brown cardigan
A&F Brown belt
Hugo Boss dark brown pants
Banana Republic brown socks
Banana Republic light brown (sure there's a real name for the color) cap toes
AND A NEW HAIRCUT...

although 25 degree weather probably wasn't the best time to cut my hair...but it had to be done this week, to quell any major reaction from students upon my return.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2714706640103029505cxCooY

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2853419590103029505NofqFP


----------



## Brideshead

One of my oldest but still favourite outfits today -

Dark grey pinstripe suit 2B SB side vents and a fairly pronounced 'skirt' - DAKS (when still made in Gt Britain - Scotland I believe)

White cotton twill shirt with FC - Crombie

Dullish red crepe tie - Donna Karan Signature

Pale lemon silk twill square with reddish brown guns and pheasants - Woods of Shropshire









Gold oval cufflinks - Benson and Clegg

Black leather belt with white stitching and brass buckle - UNIQLO

Black cotton sock with silver dots and silver and gold small paisley design - Pringle

Black Diplomats









Outerwear -

Airforce blue short mac - Jones

Black silk lined gloves - Dents

EDT - the outré Moustache de Rochas


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> Pale lemon silk twill square with reddish brown guns and pheasants - Woods of Shropshire


Great pattern.



> Black Diplomats


How old are these? They look great!



The Other Andy said:


> Seneca is an interesting name for a shoe. Whenever I think of Seneca, I can't help thinking of his botched, prolonged suicide. I hope the shoes don't make you contemplate the same fate. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that about the shoe - my wife and I had that discussion since I just bought my third pair of them - her comment was "I hope you don't keep buying Senecas because you're contemplating suicide"
Click to expand...

I think I like your wife's style! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Brideshead

Holdfast said:


> Great pattern.
> 
> How old are these? They look great!


Actually the shoes and the pocket square are not very old. The shoes were originally purchased in March 2000 and were 'damaged' by Church's just over a year ago when they were giving them their second overhaul. This pair were their 'peace offering' for £80!


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> This pair were their 'peace offering' for £80!


Diplomats indeed! :icon_smile_wink:

Casual day today (jeans, red v-neck, white T-shirt plus the coat & scarf below), and just going out to meet a friend for dinner later:


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Another perfectly executed look Topbroker!


----------



## DocHolliday

That coat has a natural drama to it, Holdfast. I like it.

Here's a terrible pic from yesterday:


----------



## manton

Dinner party tonight:



Vest to keep out the chill:



Obligatory black stitch caps:


----------



## Cordovan

Manton, is that knot a FIH? I can never seem to get mine without one of the sides being straight vs diagonal. I tend to tie another knot that I have not seen around really, but has the desired asymetrical look of the FIH, but a little better balance and weight.

Cordovan


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> That coat has a natural drama to it, Holdfast. I like it.


Drama? I'm nothing if not histrionic and narcissistic... :devil:

Your look is chilled-out style. 



manton said:


> Dinner party tonight:


Seriously, and I know the white balance in my own photos is often pretty damn awful, but you really need to take your snaps under a better light. I never know what colour your stuff is. Is it grey, black (  ) or blue??


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton sweater
Kiton pant
Cartier belt
CK socks
Ferragamo penny-loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Thursday, and freezing in NYC . . .*

With the weather expected to be foul on Friday, I am taking my opportunity today to dress well, as tomorrow may be a day of "defensive dressing".

Without further ado, then . . .

Navy multi-stripe 2-button center-vented suit (BB)

Cerulean blue and white Bengal striped shirt, white straight collar, white button cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Solid fuschia silk repp tie (Burberry)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black chisel-toed side-gored slipons, with broguing on the toes (Astton, Buenos Aires)

It'll be cold out there today in NYC - the outerwear reflects this

D/B camel's hair overcoat (BB)

Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (H & K)

Grey fedora (brand name Scala - the Hat Corner, NYC)

It's to be such a cold day, I can wear a heavy cologne - Guerlain Heritage, which is so hefty a scent I never wear it when the weather goes much above freezing.

Enough attire to face the day, I hope . . .


----------



## stcolumba

Michigan....the land of cold, wind, and ice.

Oxxford charcoal gray 3 piece DB suit
Breuer dark wine red paisley tie
Ike Behar white shirt, spread collar
dark blue pocket square
Dark gray Pantherella houndstooth socks
Black AE Mora double strap monks

Tingley overshoes
Schneider navy duffel coat


----------



## topbroker

stcolumba said:


> Michigan....the land of cold, wind, and ice.
> 
> Oxxford charcoal gray 3 piece DB suit
> Breuer dark wine red paisley tie
> Ike Behar white shirt, spread collar
> dark blue pocket square
> Dark gray Pantherella houndstooth socks
> Black AE Mora double strap monks
> 
> Tingley overshoes
> Schneider navy duffel coat


Very classy outfit! AE has discontinued the Mora, but I will not rest till I've found a pair in black at a reasonable price...


----------



## topbroker

Taking a walk on the Trad side today:

Vintage Brooks Bros. SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat (has become a real favorite of mine)
Jos. A. Bank cuffed black corduroys, medium wale, slightly narrow leg cut (sharp!)
Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with Casual CEO twice today, Lord help me)
White cotton pocket square with brown and light blue cross-hatching, points up
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black braided leather belt with brass buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos. A. Bank black/blue OTC argyle socks
Florsheim burgundy/black saddle lace-ups
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned wool scarf
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange tweed fedora with matching band, orangey feather (new purchase; really adding to the hat collection lately)


----------



## Holdfast

The full-length pic looks like it's pulling on the top button. I haven't put on that much weight, it's just the way I'm standing.


----------



## DocHolliday

This is from yesterday. Boy, my camera hates winter sun:










The tie's actually a deep metallic gold knit. The shirt is old-school Brooks, part of a vintage lot I bought.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Doc and Holdfast!


----------



## manton

Holdfast said:


> Seriously, and I know the white balance in my own photos is often pretty damn awful, but you really need to take your snaps under a better light. I never know what colour your stuff is. Is it grey, black (  ) or blue??


If I use the flash, the reflection in the mirror ruins the picture. No flash is better, though the colors don't look quite right. That suit is navy.


----------



## stcolumba

Topbroker: Many thanks for your kind words. High praise indeed coming from a well attired gent as you. 

The AE Mora double strap monk is available from Hansen's Clothing at a slightly reduced price.

I do not know why AE discontinued the Mora model. It is/was a great shoe. In my humble opinion, their current monk, the "Thayer", is an ugly shoe.


----------



## Rossini

DocHolliday said:


> This is from yesterday. Boy, my camera hates winter sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie's actually a deep metallic gold knit. The shirt is old-school Brooks, part of a vintage lot I bought.


Doc, if you don't mind, I'm kind of curious about that jacket. It works very well and obviously has been tailored to fit you well. I can't work out much more about it... Can you share any details?


----------



## DocHolliday

Rossini said:


> Doc, if you don't mind, I'm kind of curious about that jacket. It works very well and obviously has been tailored to fit you well. I can't work out much more about it... Can you share any details?


It's an odd duck. It's from Polo blue label and was made in Italy, yet it's fully canvassed -- unlike every other Italian-made BL coat I've seen. I know blue label was full canvas back when it was made in the U.S., but I had thought that Ralph stopped that once he shipped production overseas. This one, though, even has the model name of "Canvas."

Overall, it's far nicer than any coat I've seen from the Italian blue label line. It's all cashmere, with handset sleeves, and has more in common with mainline Corneliani than with normal blue label. Someone speculated on SF that it might have been a forerunner to Ralph's full-canvas "Signature" line, but I dunno.


----------



## Rossini

^ Cheers. 'Tis rather nice indeed.


----------



## Mattdeckard

I'm really glad you posted that Double Breasted Manton. It's tailored to perfection when it comes to fit. Hope to see more. Also I hope you can take some pics at a better distance so we can see the fit better.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Pleased to meet you! This is me in the middle, though not today (alas).










Two more:



















Taken in a building's outdoor lobby -- hence the hat un-doffed:










And one more:


----------



## AlanC

A&O, you look familiar...


----------



## topbroker

stcolumba said:


> Topbroker: Many thanks for your kind words. High praise indeed coming from a well attired gent as you.


Thank you, my fellow Midwesterner! Your outfits are *always* a pleasure to read.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
Mason's pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## fullgrain

Holdfast, that pink tie is inspirational.

Doc, love the sportcoat--fit is perfect--but what are the trousers? I have a hard time finding good solids.

D


----------



## misch.chief

That is one smooth suit!! The tie looks far too wide - it's nice with suits like that to have wide knots, but that is fairly wide! Agreed, collar is wide-design, but perhaps another option could be used - A cravate?!!!


----------



## EAV

Yesterday


----------



## EAV

Today


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> It's an odd duck.


The roping is quite dramatic for Polo too.



EAV said:


> Today


This reminds me of Steve McQueen. A Good Thing, by the way. 

With hindsight, I probably should have chosen a scarf with a less similar pattern to tie. They're actually quite different close-up, but from a distance they probably look too similar.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Wearing a suit, two friends, and my own uncovered face.










.


----------



## DocHolliday

fullgrain said:


> Doc, love the sportcoat--fit is perfect--but what are the trousers? I have a hard time finding good solids.


Sale rack at Banana Republic. Outrageously overpriced at original retail of $130, not too bad at $30.

Thanks for the kind words, guys.


----------



## topbroker

I actually taught a half-day seminar with Casual CEO today, and had lunch with him as well. So:

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer (my workhorse, soon to be supplemented by more SB navy blazers -- watch this space! )
Light grey wool cuffed trousers (not super-light grey, more of a medium light grey)
Brooks Bros. maroon and white candy-striped button-down, crisp white tee underneath
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint, shirt breast pocket (no fountain pens, gel or ink rollers in a shirt pocket -- I learned that the hard way!)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers (the box in the photo says "Dobbs," but it's not)


----------



## topbroker

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Wearing a suit, two friends, and my own uncovered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A&O, you're classing up the joint!


----------



## KCE

Channeling my inner Astaire:

https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0293sj5.jpg

https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0295vz2.jpg

https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0299lt2.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
Dunhill sweater
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## dcdapper

DocHolliday said:


> It's an odd duck. It's from Polo blue label and was made in Italy, yet it's fully canvassed -- unlike every other Italian-made BL coat I've seen. I know blue label was full canvas back when it was made in the U.S., but I had thought that Ralph stopped that once he shipped production overseas. This one, though, even has the model name of "Canvas."
> 
> Overall, it's far nicer than any coat I've seen from the Italian blue label line. It's all cashmere, with handset sleeves, and has more in common with mainline Corneliani than with normal blue label. Someone speculated on SF that it might have been a forerunner to Ralph's full-canvas "Signature" line, but I dunno.


I love the jacket and regret that the canvased RL blue label is a dying breed. I like the style of many RLBL sport coats but refuse to pay $1,000+ for a fully fused coat. A sales woman at the Chevy Chase store tried to convince me that at the BL price point practically all sport coats are fused.


----------



## topbroker

A typical Saturday of morning coffee at the Atlanta Bread Company near the Fox River Mall; various errands including an oil change for the car; and my usual trip to the excellent Appleton Public Library to stock up on books, DVDs, and CDs (in addition to the all the ones I buy, or rent elsewhere [Netflix]). I always have the allowed maximum of 75 items out!

Brown/gold houndstooth SB 3B ventless 50% wool/50% mohair sportcoat (no make indicated, but it's a quality piece I bought a number of years ago at a clearance center)
Levis 529 light denim "low rise straight leg" jeans, slightly wide leg openings (doesn't really look "straight leg," but whatever)
Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Red patterned silk pocket square, points up
Brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
Bostonian medium brown captoes
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Broner tan plaid 70% wool/30% rayon newsboy cap


----------



## Mattdeckard

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Wearing a suit, two friends, and my own uncovered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to see you gracing these boards AO....

He's probably one of the best historians and knowledgeable people when it comes to clothing today.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

.
Thanks, Matt! Although I'm already beginning to question this forum's sanity. Exhibit 'A': https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=79153

.


----------



## bwep

Despos black 2B SB peak lapel blazer
Borreli white French cuff
AG denim
black hornback belt
David Yurman links
marcoliani socks
zegna black wholecuts


----------



## Mattdeckard

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> .
> Thanks, Matt! Although I'm already beginning to question this forum's sanity. Exhibit 'A': https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=79153
> 
> .


Don't worry.... nowadays they make it with a zipper hidden by the buttons for those in a hurry.

What I'm wearing today


----------



## topbroker

^ Holy City on the Edge of Forever!

"Let's get the hell out of here."


----------



## Mattdeckard

What can I say... I like to travel.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Mattdeckard said:


> Don't worry.... nowadays they make it with a zipper hidden by the buttons for those in a hurry.


Very funny, Captain. I was referring to that thread's battle royal. ic12337:

.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Robert Talbot sterling silver cufflinks
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Dark navy pinstripe 3 piece suit--my only "true" bespoke made by a tailor in Ann Arbor when I was a student

Breuer tie: light purple with dark blue pattern
Clarke and Dawe white shirt, spread collar, double cuff
Dark navy pinstripe Pantherella socks
AE black Mora double strap monks

Schneider navy duffel coat
Tingley overshoes


----------



## Holdfast

Mattdeckard said:


> https://a445.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/101/l_19e10ca58be185d96574bc25b8398574.jpg


Favourite pic of the thread. :crazy:


----------



## e90cruiser

RL Polo II
AE Clifton
Mark Pendleton tie


----------



## haruki

e90cruiser said:


> RL Polo II
> AE Clifton
> Mark Pendleton tie


I like it.

The top button looks like it wants to be free - I'd let it.


----------



## haruki

I love the tie and jacket combo.


----------



## e90cruiser

haruki said:


> I like it.
> 
> The top button looks like it wants to be free - I'd let it.


Perhaps I will let it wander around a bit.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## topbroker

Another weekend day of errand-running. Today's sartorial theme is "items purchased for around $10.00 (or less)." Among the tools you use to construct a wardrobe, the wallet comes in second; the eyes come in first. 

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Dark tan wide-wale corduroys, slightly wide leg openings (unearthed at Burlington Coat Factory for around $10.00. Not simply wide-wale -- very textured cords. Nice pants)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down (purchased during close-out of Marshall Field's brand for around $10.00)
Cotton Emporium beige cotton sweater-vest with black and red striping toward bottom (purchased at a clearance center eons ago for around $10.00. A dependable source of compliments ever since)
Light blue cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank tan paisley OTC socks (purchased on clearance for less than $5.00)
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy scarf with kelly green stripes (Ebay purchase for around $5.00)
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange wool fedora with matching band, orangey feather (Ebay purchase for around $5.00)


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
Altea tie
Trafalgar Limited Edition braces (forgot to take a pic)
Seize sur Vingt horn cufflinks
RLP pocket square
Carolina Artisans socks
Grenson Oundles
Art Fawcett 'Faulkner' (custom felt fedora in Optimo shape)




























Tie detail:


----------



## jml90

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Very funny, Captain. I was referring to that thread's battle royal. ic12337:
> 
> .


Who's gettin' thrown over the top rope?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Isaia pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
NM loafers


----------



## balder

Brand new pair of Brooks Brothers shell cordovan tasseled loafers,half price in BB's sale!Going to grit my teeth and walf to post box(300 m each way!)as the first step of the breaking in process!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Back to work after a week off...*

CK navy two sliver button.double vented blazer (C21)
Borrelli grey and white checked shirt (ebay)
Barneys NY navy/sky/white striped tie (Barney's Outlet)
Dunhill dark grey flannel pants (ebay)
Black Banana republic belt (1 inch)
Dark grey socks (H&M)
Black Banana Republic Oxfords-just shined
Georgio Armani Sky blue square(Armani GeneralStore)
Grey JCrew herringbone coat
Grey Cashmere fedora (Bailey's I think-C21)


----------



## upr_crust

*To continue the "back in harness" theme . . .*

The sun is supposed to make an appearance this morning, and with temperatures predicted to be well above freezing, I will make the effort to dress like a civilised creature (which may or may not be false advertising - I leave that to the reader to decide).

Grey six-button D/B pinstriped suit, two-to-button, side-vented (Polo, via Syms)

Pink end-on-end weave shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Blue-green silk jacquard tie, ogival lattice pattern in light blue (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks, deep emerald green edged in dark blue, tiny gold dot in the center (new & Lingwood)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Brooks Bros./Alden tassel loafers

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Tartan cashmere scarf, pattern - clan Ancient Lindsay (shades of cerulean blue and coral) - Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough attire with which to start the week, I hope.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> Art Fawcett 'Faulkner' (custom felt fedora in Optimo shape)


Great hat Alan - I love lighter coloured fedoras; they seem unseasonably jaunty, esp. when blocked into that shape. :icon_smile_big:

We had some nice sunshine first thing, and I think I got a bit carried away with a spring-ish sort of vibe...


----------



## topbroker

I had a hard time getting excited about going to the office today, but dressing for the day helped me through my reluctance, as it usually does. My workplace has not been a festival of fun lately. 

Sage SB 3B ventless suit
Marshall Field's French blue point-collar French cuff shirt
Black and silver patterned tie
Rectangular silver tie tack
Custom-made silver pocket square with black cross-hatching, triangular puff fold
Black braces
Mercury dime cufflinks
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Dark tan OTC socks (tonally close enough to the sage of the suit that it looks like a near-match)
Florsheim Imperial black wingtips
Bostonian black leather DB trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black and gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Black wide-brim fedora, with black band, pearl hatpin, feather


----------



## haruki

I like how the windowpane really pops. Well done.


----------



## kdm57

*Request your ideas/comments*

I just bought a sharp-looking Baroni suit from an eBay vendor (Jeff of Wizard of Aahs, who is a member of this forum) with the unique color of "banana". Go to eBay and do a search under "baroni banana suit" and you'll see it. It's akin to a light buttery yellow. Somewhat trickier than buying a suit in a tan, khaki, taupe or stone color. Thus I thought I'd run a question by this esteemed forum.

I'm interested in members' ideas regarding various combinations of shirts, ties, and shoes that might match well with this "banana" suit color. Thanks in advance!

P.S. I'm finding some superb buys on ties out there on several web auctions. Recently picked up two new Brioni ties (each listing for $135 retail on the tags), sold as a pair, for $66 total (plus shipping) from one seller.


----------



## rgrossicone

rgrossicone said:


> CK navy two sliver button.double vented blazer (C21)
> Borrelli grey and white checked shirt (ebay)
> Barneys NY navy/sky/white striped tie (Barney's Outlet)
> Dunhill dark grey flannel pants (ebay)
> Black Banana republic belt (1 inch)
> Dark grey socks (H&M)
> Black Banana Republic Oxfords-just shined
> Georgio Armani Sky blue square(Armani GeneralStore)
> Grey JCrew herringbone coat
> Grey Cashmere fedora (Bailey's I think-C21)


Here are the pics:








[/URL]
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2973316660103029505BrZfSs

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2414827290103029505DIGjXi


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Guy Rover shirt
Robert Talbott wool/silk tie
Massimo Bizzocchi pocket square
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist overcoat
RLPL sweater
DS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## haruki

AlanC said:


> Oxxford suit
> Guy Rover shirt
> Robert Talbott wool/silk tie
> Massimo Bizzocchi pocket square
> AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


Love the jacket and the PS. Very nice.


----------



## haruki

rgrossicone said:


> Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> [URL="https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2973316660103029505BrZfSs"][/URL]
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> I love the flannel pants. They look very luxurious!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Rainy day in the city...*

so I'm not wearing my new boots...
but alas, I will wear:
Brand new RL 100% Cashmere Brown check thee button double vented sports coat ($141 at Saks!!!-marked down from $2k)
BCBG Off White and Brown stripe dress shirt (C21)
Etro Brown plaid wool tie (Etro outlet)
Nudie Slim Jim very dark Blue jeans (Blue Bee)
Adam Derrek To Boot NY Brown wingtips (Nordstroms)
SWIMS Orange overshoes (swims.com)
DB Camelhair peak lapel overcoat (hand me down from my uncle)
Grey Cashmere short brimmed fedora (C21)
JCrew patchwork plaid umbrella
RL brown leather cashmere lined gloves


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Here are the pics:


Nice outfit, but what's happening with your door/wall - looks like fire damage?


----------



## e90cruiser

Holdfast said:


> Nice outfit, but what's happening with your door/wall - looks like fire damage?


It looks like a little kid is actually present in the home. About the right height.


----------



## misch.chief

Pierre Cardin cream suit,
Brown leather moccasins
Gold silk tie


----------



## cdcro

BB dark grey Glen Plaid 2 button suit
BB "daddy blue" OCBD
Stafford Red patterned fat boy xl tie
Lucchese ostrich cowboy boots (yeah you heard me)
i look like a texas lawyer( which i'm not)


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Nice outfit, but what's happening with your door/wall - looks like fire damage?
> quote]
> 
> Thats our 3 year old beagle's doing...whenever we leave, she jumps and scratches at the door (what can I say, she loves us that much)...not the easiest to clean either.-the wall not the dog.


----------



## cdcro

rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit, but what's happening with your door/wall - looks like fire damage?
> quote]
> 
> Thats our 3 year old beagle's doing...whenever we leave, she jumps and scratches at the door (what can I say, she loves us that much)...not the easiest to clean either.-the wall not the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> i've got a door frame that looks very similar, due to my wifes min pins, my lab doesn't care and can hold it for days
Click to expand...


----------



## topbroker

Recruiting for summer interns at a college fair today:

Pearl gray SB 2B ventless suit with white and light blue pinstripes (the lightest gray of any suit I own; quite a nice color); plain bottom trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton spread-collar French cuff shirt
Square gold cufflinks with pattern of three black lines
Jos. A. Bank gold and white textured slant-stripe tie
Gold silk pocket square, puff fold
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold and silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with subtle vertical striping
Bally sleek black whole-cut laceups
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos.A. Bank black and gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Vintage Churchill dark gray fedora with gray band, "Churchill" pin
Oakley sunglasses (actually bright out today)


----------



## upr_crust

*You put me to shame, rgrossicone - I'm . . .*

. . .jacket-less and tie-less today.

Same anticipated weather pattern - Brooklyn and Manhattan, but with less formality in Manhattan (or my tiny section of it), due to the luxuries of "business casual" offices.

Red and white Bengal striped shirt, two-button cuff, straight collar (Lewin, circa 1984 - a hand-me-down)

Cadet blue polo-necked lightweight merino sweater (Filene's Basement)

Grey-brown (taupe? mouse?) corduroys, flat front, no cuffs (BB)

Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Taupe patterned mid-calf socks (Polo via C21)

Black Dan Post cowboy boots (freshly shined, courtesy of Stanley's on Thames St. - the alley between 111 and 115 Broadway)

For outerwear:

Black 3/4 length leather jacket (Syms)

Blue/green tartan cashmere/wool scarf (Burberry, London, circa 1984/1985)

Charcoal grey (near to black) microsuede trilby (Syms - waterproof!)

Trumper's Skye (I have to have one civilised detail - it might as well be cologne)

I promise to do better tomorrow, assuming that the weather isn't foul.



rgrossicone said:


> so I'm not wearing my new boots...
> but alas, I will wear:
> Brand new RL 100% Cashmere Brown check thee button double vented sports coat ($141 at Saks!!!-marked down from $2k)
> BCBG Off White and Brown stripe dress shirt (C21)
> Etro Brown plaid wool tie (Etro outlet)
> Nudie Slim Jim very dark Blue jeans (Blue Bee)
> Adam Derrek To Boot NY Brown wingtips (Nordstroms)
> SWIMS Orange overshoes (swims.com)
> DB Camelhair peak lapel overcoat (hand me down from my uncle)
> Grey Cashmere short brimmed fedora (C21)
> JCrew patchwork plaid umbrella
> RL brown leather cashmere lined gloves


----------



## dcdapper

Great look. I especially love the tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . .jacket-less and tie-less today.
> 
> Same anticipated weather pattern - Brooklyn and Manhattan, but with less formality in Manhattan (or my tiny section of it), due to the luxuries of "business casual" offices.
> 
> Red and white Bengal striped shirt, two-button cuff, straight collar (Lewin, circa 1984 - a hand-me-down)
> 
> Cadet blue polo-necked lightweight merino sweater (Filene's Basement)
> 
> Grey-brown (taupe? mouse?) corduroys, flat front, no cuffs (BB)
> 
> Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Taupe patterned mid-calf socks (Polo via C21)
> 
> Black Dan Post cowboy boots (freshly shined, courtesy of Stanley's on Thames St. - the alley between 111 and 115 Broadway)
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Black 3/4 length leather jacket (Syms)
> 
> Blue/green tartan cashmere/wool scarf (Burberry, London, circa 1984/1985)
> 
> Charcoal grey (near to black) microsuede trilby (Syms - waterproof!)
> 
> Trumper's Skye (I have to have one civilised detail - it might as well be cologne)
> 
> I promise to do better tomorrow, assuming that the weather isn't foul.


The foulness was quite overrated today...up until the past hour or so...tomorrow is supposed to be quite miserable...


----------



## Rossini

Holdfast said:


> Nice outfit, but what's happening with your door/wall - looks like fire damage?


Holdfast, I think this is exceptional. I might have done something different with the neckerchief but overall, I love how it fits together. Could you share any details?


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Pictures*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2546714630103029505ylhXSq

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2135361890103029505mUtpiu


----------



## Holdfast

Rossini said:


> Holdfast, I think this is exceptional. I might have done something different with the neckerchief but overall, I love how it fits together. Could you share any details?


Thank you. As for details, I'm afraid you won't be impressed much longer...

M&S plum-coloured chenille jacket and grey trousers 
Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely burgundy captoes
Zegna blue shirt
Ferragamo ladies ochre silk shawl with leopard and pink and white flower design, folded up and used as an ascot.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP polo
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## rgrossicone

*Grey day in NYC*

Going quite basic today:
Navy solid & (D&G Suit line) three button double vented suit (eBay)
White Nautica dress shirt (C21)
Pink mini-egg shape design Phillipe Vendome tie (gift from parents in Paris) 2.5 inches (cut down by tailor from 3.75)
Black Paul Smith Starr shoes
Black Nicole Farhi 100% Cashmere overcoat (C21)
Yellow 100% Cashmere Guy Laroche scarf (C21)
Black 100% Cashmere winter hat (Jcrew)
Black leather gloves (C21)


----------



## upr_crust

*A return to more usual form after yesterday's aberration . . .*

After a day in which predictions for dire weather conditions were made (but only partially fulfilled), the weather prognosticators have relented a bit, and so I am dressing up to meet the challenge of an average Wednesday.

Navy rope-stripe six-button D/B suit, side-vents, trousers without belt loops (St. Laurie)

White shirt with narrow blue stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Ancient madder tie, larges-scale pattern of paisley in shades of gold, red, and dark blue (BB)

Scarlet braces (Polo via Bloomingdales)

Multi-colour silk pocket square, a pattern different than the tie, but picking up all of the major colours of it (hand-me-down)

Square enamelled cufflinks, pattern of clock faces in yellow and blue (Liberty)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Oversized solid scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Floris Cefiro

Enough style to ward off the mid-week blues, perhaps?


----------



## DocHolliday

Unusual piece of vintage today ...










Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with navy piping on the pockets. I'll eventually get the buttons replaced, but will have to find something suitable.


----------



## Holdfast

Where IS everybody? The rate of postings in this thread has really slowed up. Of course, the quality of what is being posted is still high. Doc - love the navy pocket piping!


----------



## dcdapper

+1 I agree. It's an excellent combination.


----------



## Rossini

Holdfast said:


> Thank you. As for details, I'm afraid you won't be impressed much longer...
> 
> M&S plum-coloured chenille jacket and grey trousers
> Ferragamo Tramezza Daniely burgundy captoes
> Zegna blue shirt
> Ferragamo ladies ochre silk shawl with leopard and pink and white flower design, folded up and used as an ascot.


I have seen those trousers before and admired them. Nothing wrong with a bit of M&S as long as it fits well. Anyway, it was a very smart colour combination overall.

I like Doc's picture too with the grey jacket. Its both interesting and instructive to see good colour combinations of odd jackets and trousers.

Cheers.


----------



## topbroker

DocHolliday said:


> Unusual piece of vintage today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with navy piping on the pockets. I'll eventually get the buttons replaced, but will have to find something suitable.


That is one terrific looking jacket. The rest of the outfit is first rate, as well. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Pictures*

What can a tailor do to make the jacket look a little better...it has already been worked on, but doesn't seem to fit quite right, can't put my finger on it...agree? Disagree? Suggestions, criticisms, and adulation would be graciously accepted...

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2535545410103029505dytOfY
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2384590640103029505qKzjKB
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2481485850103029505FAIpEw
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2493779410103029505LoffUt

The last one is me not knowing better...:aportnoyreference to Buttoning Cuffs Thread)


----------



## rgrossicone

DocHolliday said:


> Unusual piece of vintage today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with *navy piping on the pockets..[/*quote]
> 
> That is so cool, I love it!


----------



## haruki

DocHolliday said:


> Unusual piece of vintage today ...
> 
> Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with navy piping on the pockets. I'll eventually get the buttons replaced, but will have to find something suitable.


It looks very good. If I had just read the description, I would have guessed I wouldn't like the piping. But looking at it, I do.


----------



## haruki

rgrossicone said:


> What can a tailor do to make the jacket look a little better...it has already been worked on, but doesn't seem to fit quite right, can't put my finger on it...agree? Disagree? Suggestions, criticisms, and adulation would be graciously accepted...


On my monitor, it's very difficult to see any details. It does look like the collar is pulled away from the shirt on your right side. Does it normally do that?


----------



## topbroker

At another college fair today, recruiting interns.

Although I've mentioned Casual CEO often enough, I don't think I've mentioned my direct boss, the company attorney. He's in his early 30s but dresses like he was 12. Casual CEO at least wears expensive grey trousers and sweaters; it's boring, but not classless. The 12 Year Old is about fifteen rungs down the business casual ladder from that. Docker knockoffs (not even the real thing!); shapeless v-neck sweaters with undistinguished white teeshirts underneath; styleless rubber-soled shoes you could find at Target. 
I was thinking about this because at the college fair yesterday, I was in a suit, the IT director was in a smart trouser, sportcoat, and starched button-down combination, the female recruiter was in a professional skirt and blouse outfit -- and the 12 Year Old conspicuously wrecked our overall impression by being worse-dressed than the worse-dressed student at the fair. I was embarrassed. But things are touchy enough with the 12 Year Old (he's a crappy manager), so I can't say anything about this...

Medium grey SB 3B ventless suit
Brooks Bros. bold navy/white striped point collar shirt (new purchase, first wearing)
Armani pale yellow tie with light blue curved-lines pattern
Pale yellow patterned cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage round tie bar with white cameo Roman chariot design on blue background (new purchase, first wearing)
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (right wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Medium grey ribbed OTC socks
AE black Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Horizontal-striped lambswool scarf in different shades of blue
Vintage Champ black velour short-brim fedora with distinctive grey patterned band, large fan-shaped feather (my "Tyrolean" hat)


----------



## The Other Andy

Been a while . . . .

same grey suit you've seen a bunch of times

RLPL shirt

Banana Republic tie

Brooks Bros merino sweater

Pantherella socks

AE Senecas (Black)

Hermes belt

Talbott square

Generic glasses

JLC Reverso (now my "go to" everyday watch for some reason)


----------



## rgrossicone

haruki said:


> On my monitor, it's very difficult to see any details. It does look like the collar is pulled away from the shirt on your right side. Does it normally do that?


I guess thats what it is, it just doesn't sit right on my torso...what can be done to fix that?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
Malo sweater
Valentini cords
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## haruki

rgrossicone said:


> I guess thats what it is, it just doesn't sit right on my torso...what can be done to fix that?


I'd take that specific complaint (and the jacket) to a good tailor. He'll figure it out.


----------



## rgrossicone

*As Placid As I was Yesterday*

...I'm bold today. Its below freezing all day in NYC, so I've wipped out the heavy weights.

Vintage Turnbull & Asser Houndsooth Check 2 button double vented suit (black white houndsooth/blue green checks) with 2 inch cuffs on the flat front pants- eBay
Abercrombie & Fitch Tan leather belt
Valentino French Cuff solid grey shirt (C21)
Banana Republic Grey Tie
Ben Sherman (target logo) silver cuff links (C21)
and finally, making their world debut...
Trickers Malton tan boots

Outerwear:
Camel Hair vintage d/b overcoat
Manchester City Scarf
Grey Cashmere Winter Hat


----------



## Brideshead

^ Manchester City? I know it's cold but.......

Just the opposite here. In fact it is now becoming so mild I may not be wearing this again until the autumn

Tweed jacket with flecks of gold, red, navy, cream, etc - Mulberry










Dark olive cord trousers in medium wale with single pleat and plain bottoms - Statz

Brown leather belt - Daniele Marinelli

Lightish blue chambray BD shirt - Polo RL

Dark green pocket square with pheasants - Woods of Shropshire (not the Versace one in the pic)

Marled heather mix OTC fine ribbed wool sock - Wolsey

Dark brown grain derby brogue with Dainite sole - exclusively for James Finch (my local shop) by Cheaney

Brown leather gloves from Edinburgh TK Maxx

Yardley English Lavender


----------



## Brideshead

topbroker - sorry to learn of your experience, its painful. One I can relate to. Being self employed I cannot dictate to my clients or associates how they should dress!!


----------



## upr_crust

*The fashions of the day, from Frostbite Falls, a.k.a. NYC . . .*

The weather is clear in NYC today, but has reverted to sub-freezing temperatures. It's a perfect day for "layers" - doesn't a three-piece suit qualify in that regard?

Today's ensemble:

Grey glen plaid three-piece suit - side-vented, flat-front trousers (BB)

Light blue pique-on-pique weave shirt (imagine a reverse image of an end-on-end weave), spread collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Silk foulard tie, large-scale pattern of scattered figures in navy with yellow accent colour, against a scarlet background (Paul Stuart)

Boldly striped braces - red and yellow, edged in navy blue (BB)

Silk foulard pocket square - small red dots against navy blue

Oval sterling silver enamelled cufflinks, lattice pattern of navy blue against a yellow background 
(Penhaligon's)

Vintage gold watch chain (modern replacement watch)

Grey graph-pattern OTC socks (BB)

Red-brown Italian-made moc-toe bluchers (J&M - I needed to wear something other than black shoes today)

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B overcoat (BB)

Solid navy cashmere oversized scarf (Zegna)

Wool longitudinally-striped woven scarf - navy edged, with royal blue and scarlet stripes (BB)

Black shearling and suede ambassador's hat (C21)

Patou for Men

Enough layers to keep me from freezing, I hope.


----------



## topbroker

Meeting with Casual CEO this morning, therefore:

Palm Beach dark brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat (purchased at Zegers Clothiers in De Pere, Wisconsin, a nice store)
Dark brown flannel cuffed trousers
Jos. A. Bank dark brown merino wool long-sleeved polo, buttoned up to top, crisp white tee peeping out a bit
Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold, dark earth tones visible
Medium brown belt with gold buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Gold Toe cream patterned OTC socks
Johnston & Murphy sleek two-tone loafers, medium brown with black inset
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid wool scarf
David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) brown speckled tweed cap
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> Been a while . . . .
> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a253/supermax211/Photo22-1.jpg


Long day in the office?



Brideshead said:


> Tweed jacket with flecks of gold, red, navy, cream, etc - Mulberry
> 
> https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i60/Samgrass/MulbAut0607.jpg


Fab jacket; love the lining. :aportnoy:

PS. where are the wardrobes from?


----------



## Brideshead

HF - I see you are anticipating spring! A slight gangster look perhaps!?

The wardrobes came from a local pine shop in nearby village - they are slightly more muted in the flesh.


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> HF - I see you are anticipating spring! A slight gangster look perhaps!?


I _knew_ I'd get a gangster comment! :icon_smile_big:

Yes, maybe a little. I never could sit down and stop rocking the boat... :icon_smile_wink:



> The wardrobes came from a local pine shop in nearby village - they are slightly more muted in the flesh.


I love those slightly obscure little pine shops with furniture stacked up to the ceiling. I always wonder how they stay in business. Then I remember how much stuff I've bought from places like that, and it all makes sense.


----------



## cdcro

Lands end OCBD "daddy blue"
Bills m2 plain front khakis
Marcoliani argyles
AE Strand wing-tips
​


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Photos*

Blustry out there today...wooof

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2533940710103029505hyJdku
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2360094650103029505BtwUBg
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2843727350103029505GdyCrc
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2609055410103029505RRvmyp


----------



## The Other Andy

Love the suit and jacket, think I would go for a shirt tie combo with a little more pop

The suit pattern is very prevalent - you want a shirt to balance it out, not disappear. 

Just my opinion, however - I like it a lot overall


----------



## kogvos

The Other Andy said:


> Love the suit and jacket, think I would go for a shirt tie combo with a little more pop
> 
> The suit pattern is very prevalent - you want a shirt to balance it out, not disappear.
> 
> Just my opinion, however - I like it a lot overall


I agree - lovely combo, but a louder shirt would perhaps be nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
NM pocket-square
RLP shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gravati loafers


----------



## rgrossicone

The Other Andy said:


> Love the suit and jacket, think I would go for a shirt tie combo with a little more pop
> 
> The suit pattern is very prevalent - you want a shirt to balance it out, not disappear.
> 
> Just my opinion, however - I like it a lot overall


I was tearing my closet apart looking for a shirt and tie...what do you think would look good (color wise and pattern wise)...I also would have liked the tie to be wider than it was...


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday and its still*

freezing cold. But still, Friday.

Brown houndsooth APC two dutton double vented jacket (APC winter sale)
Grey Finamore Napoli shirt cutaway collar (shopthefinest.com)
Grey/Brown (not quite sure of the actual color, neither is my wife) Valentino wool tie (tag said Brown, wife said "grey?") C21
Earnest Sewn straight leg jeans (ES Company store Manhattan)
1.5" Banana Republic brown belt
Tobbaco suede C&J Westfields (pediwear)

JCrew grey herringbone overcoat
Grey cashmere Fedora


----------



## upr_crust

*Month-end, and the last sightings of post-Xmas swag for a while . . .*

is the last day of February, and the last day for me to wear some of the swag purchased in the post-Xmas sales before it goes to the dry cleaner's for a bit of tidying-up. For March, I need to open up a few new dry cleaner bags in my closet, and break out some new togs.

To end the week and month, then . . .

Olive-brown Saxxon wool sports jacket, subtle large-scale red overplaid (BB)

Blue glen plaid shirt, with a slight yellow overplaid, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Yellow silk repp stripe tie, stripes in light blue (BB)

Oval sterling silver cufflinks, enamelled in yellow with a royal blue edge (Penhaligon's)

Light brown lambsuede lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Cordovan-coloured plain leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown wool odd trousers (BB)

Black/brown lattice-patterned OTC socks (origin forgotten)

Cordovan-coloured split-toe penny loafers (J&M, model name Reegan)

For outerwear:

Dark grey herringbone S/B wool/cashmere overcoat (cheap Ralphie Lipshutz, via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf, Dress Stewart pattern (Burberry)

Charcoal microsuede trilby (Syms)

Hermes Equipage

Enough attire to ward off the attentions of unattached ladies on Sadie Hawkins Day, no?


----------



## The Other Andy

rgrossicone said:


> I was tearing my closet apart looking for a shirt and tie...what do you think would look good (color wise and pattern wise)...I also would have liked the tie to be wider than it was...


I'm thinking something light blue for the shirt, with a darker tie. Or maybe just a more colorful tie.


----------



## The Other Andy

Polo cord blazer

grey windowpane polo slacks

Brooks shirt

RLPL sweater

Polo tie

an old pair of double-soled heavy black calf shoes from AE (so old the name has worn off the inside)

Generic glasses

Cashmere socks from Nordstroms

JLC Master Geo


----------



## DocHolliday

Not much call for the full rig, usually, but today I had to dress for an evening event.


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> I'm thinking something light blue for the shirt, with a darker tie. Or maybe just a more colorful tie.


Yes, that sounds nice. Cool suit anyway.



DocHolliday said:


> Not much call for the full rig, usually, but today I had to dress for an evening event.


Very nice! What's the emblem on the scarf?


----------



## penguin vic

Doc - very sharp as usual. That coat looks great.


----------



## Thecountofcount

Hong-Kong-traveling-tailor-made "pipe", black cap-toe C&Joneses, black Falke knee-length socks (or pink ones from New & Lingwood), TML "fitted" (slimline) odd-striped shirt, mismatched H tie, formely-white silk square (near retirement age), floppy H Grant haircut, Fox Umbrella whangee, SABrigg briefcase, very vintage plain R Oyster (black leather strap) or rose gold PP calatrava and a Hello Kitty notecase (wallet to the unwashed). Cufflinks are bought for a few quid on ebay (silver-plated ugly 1960ies style).


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast, I especially liked your outfit yesterday -- the one that got the "gangster" comment. It's good to be a gangsta! 

Doc Holliday, that's a great scarf.

As for me, it's been a long work week...but that's no reason to slack off sartorially on Friday!

Jos. A. Bank olive plaid SB 2B single-vent suit (new purchase)
French blue point collar French cuff shirt
Alan Lawrence vibrantly patterned tie in maroon, purple, and gold (really "pops" against the French blue of the shirt)
Slender gold tie chain 
Maroon silk pocket square, points up 
Vintage "Roman stateman" cameo cufflinks, white cameo on black ground with textured gold edge
Patterned braces with tiny gold and light blue squares on deep purple ground
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Olive patterned OTC socks
Florsheim burgundy/black saddle lace-ups (equivalent to AE Sheltons; I love these!)
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Vintage Champ short-brim black velour fedora with distinctive grey-patterned band and fan-shaped feather (my "Tyrolean" hat)


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Rgrossicone's pics...*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2221346220103029505bTwewb

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2445247350103029505OKpHCp

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2154372910103029505PMwqLC

I wish I can have a "floppy Hugh Grant haircut"  Even my frown in balding...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thecountofcount

Then again - your frown would be perfect for a Peter Luger waiter.


----------



## haruki

rgrossicone said:


> I wish I can have a "floppy Hugh Grant haircut"  Even my frown in balding...:icon_smile_big:


I like the shoes+jeans combination very much. The jacket looks a bit tight at the button for my tastes, but the overall look is very good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## topbroker

Sunny and low 30s here in Wisconsin today, so of course I saw guys wearing flip-flops.  It's practically summer!

Me, I still had a topcoat on:

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer (the "workhorse")
Oshkosh B'Gosh dark denim jeans, narrow cut with slightly wider leg openings (somewhat frayed bottoms because, hey, I've owned these for a while)
Brooks Bros. pink spread collar shirt with light blue windowpanes, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue cotton pocket square, twist fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Waterman red-marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast povket
Black jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo wire-frame glasses (in place of usual contact lenses)
Gold Toe navy ribbed OTC socks
Dan Post black calfskin pointy-toe cowboy boots (new acquisition)
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
Black leather flat cap
New haircut (by Roger of El Franz, *the* barber in Green Bay)

I have mixed feelings about jeans. On the one hand, I like them just fine: they're a versatile, indigenous American classic, I think they look good on me, and as a result I've got eight pairs in my closet and am not immune to buying more (in fact, I need a pair of black Wrangler bootcuts). On the other hand, I think jeans are way too ubiquitous, the sartorial default position for a huge number of Americans, and I feel a little contributing to that ubiquity even on weekends. The odd thing of it is, a lot of people aren't especially flattered by jeans; they are far from a "universal solvent."

But Holdfast ^ looks great in jeans and a sportcoat!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM cufflinks
MD belt
CK socks
JB balmorals


----------



## topbroker

I was able to forego the outerwear today, with the temperature in Wisconsin hitting the high 30s/low 40s.

Jos. A. Bank Signature British tan SB 3B single-vent suit
Ted Baker deep purple, subtle black windowpane, modal fabric, reverse button-down shirt, open neck 
Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold, dark purple visible
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank tan paisley OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers


----------



## tricota

topbroker said:


> I was able to forego the outerwear today, with the temperature in Wisconsin hitting the_ *high 30s/low 40s*_*.*


Fahrenheit, one hopes?

Sounds great otherwise...:icon_smile:


----------



## Zingari

rgrossicone said:


> Blustry out there today...wooof
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2609055410103029505RRvmyp


My word a Manchester City fan in New York!


----------



## topbroker

tricota said:


> Fahrenheit, one hopes?


Oh yes. It's funny how a high 30s/low 40s day in midsummer would have me grabbing for my topcoat, while in March those temps have me flinging the coat aside. Everything is relative...


----------



## rgrossicone

Zingari said:


> My word a Manchester City fan in New York!


There are a handful of us...most ex pats though, I may be the only yank.


----------



## zegnamtl

Holdfast said:


> /////////


Holdfast,

May I be a little indiscreet and ask what the jacket is, I once saw a Borrelli that looked to have the exact same cloth.


----------



## Holdfast

A little indiscretion is never a problem! 

It's Zegna, from their main line. Do they supply Borrelli with cloth? That might explain the similarity.


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
H&K shirt
Nicky cashmere-wool tie
Talbott madder square (from chorse)
Kent Wang gingerbread cufflinks
Liberty braces
Pantherella socks
Cheaney suede semi-brogues (bad picture)


----------



## zegnamtl

Holdfast said:


> A little indiscretion is never a problem!
> 
> It's Zegna, from their main line. Do they supply Borrelli with cloth? That might explain the similarity.


I do not think Borrelli sources from the Zegna mills, but they play their cards close to their chest when it comes to naming mills.

Nice jacket!


----------



## zegnamtl

AlanC said:


> ........


Nice Alan!


----------



## Mark from Plano

Charcoal brown glen plaid 3-piece suit with blue overcheck (Hickey Freeman MTM).
Cream colored custom cotton twill dress shirt with french cuffs
Robert Talbot Best of Class tie
Norstrom light blue silk twill pocket square
JAB Braces (not visible)
Robert Talbott cufflinks (not visible)
BB mottled brown socks
AE Byron oxfords in chili


----------



## Cordovan

Alan,

Looking Sharp!

Cordovan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Incotex pant
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday's come faster than you'd think...*

and Friday's come all too slow. But if its going to be a Monday, at least a 57 degree one is pallatable. Here's what I'll be taking out into today's springlike temps in New York:

Armand Basi 2B SB peaked lapel navy wool, silk suit (double vents) C21
Kent Wang blue white green gingham square (tv fold)
Versace light blue spread collar french cuff shirt C21
Kent Wang flower cuff links
Etro blue white green yellow thin striped tie (about 3.25 inches wide) Etro Outlet
Banana Republic rev black belt
Paul Smith black wingtips
JLind. Grey trench coat C21
Grey cashmere fedora C21

As always, pics to follow later in the day


----------



## upr_crust

*Another take on the spring-like conditions here in NYC . . .*

It's a new month, and time to break a new suit out of its plastic dry cleaner's chrysalis.

The weather in NYC has warmed up a bit, and the days are getting a bit longer, so my attire today reflects the intimations of spring chronologically not quite yet here.

Light grey pinstripe 2-button suit, center vent, super-150's fabric (BB)

MTM solid French blue shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (BB)

Orange silk repp tie, alternating pinstripes in gold and pale blue (BB)

Orange-red chamfered rectangular enamelled cufflinks, edged in dark red (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Mid-grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M via Syms)

Black moc-toe buckled loafer (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf, main colours royal blue and light green (Burberry)

Light tan fedora (C21 - the colour is not one that I would wear everyday, but for a change, it will be, if not tasteful, at least amusing)

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to face Monday morning, one hopes.


----------



## topbroker

Alan C, Mark from Plano, upr_crust, you're all inspirational.

When I look in the mirror today (with the topcoat and hat on), I see: a businessman of the 1950s. Which pleases me.

Jos. A. Bank SB 2B single vent glen plaid sportcoat (grey and black tones predominant) (bought for all of $29.00 [50% off clearance] two weeks ago ; this is the first wearing after I had the sleeves lengthened a bit)
Black gabardine cuffed trousers
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt
White/black contemporary rep-striped tie
Silver tie bar, angled down
Black silk pocket square, points up
Waterman blue marble silver-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black silk braces
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos.A. Bank black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical stripes
Johnston & Murphy black monkstraps
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black/gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Vintage Stetson grey fedora with black band, two feathers (one dark, one light)


----------



## Holdfast

Freezing cold day today.



+ a navy overcoat, navy/green tartan scarf and black leather gloves.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF brown cords


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Mark from Plano said:


>


:thumbs-up: Very handsome suit, Mark! I have to ask: did you reverse the photo image, or did you did a picture of a mirror?

.


----------



## rgrossicone

Pictures from today's Basi suit.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2760454190103029505BIBdIr

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2777743140103029505MiWaEK

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2652305230103029505pXRATP

Kent Wang supplied the cuff links and pocket square...very nice.


----------



## quazartkid

Gray dog ear collar shirt
red crew neck sweater
type 3 levi's denim jacket
shrink to fit 501 levi's jeans w/ half inch turn ups
red RL socks
Black wingtip brogues


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> H- ps
> HF brown cords


Welcome back!










Luciano Barbera Sartoriale suit
Plain Clothes store branded shirt
silk knit tie
Massimo Bizzocchi pocket square
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella socks
C&J for Tom James black semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

^Thank you


----------



## Soph

Since we are talking casual. Here's some casual.









Belstaff Antique Brown Peacoat
Vanson Model J Belt removed in Octagon Brown
Malo Cashmere Green Scarf
Smedley Green Turtleneck
Big BR Brown Belt
Earnest Sewn Fulton in MD 3d
Panthrella Navy Socks
Prada (omg) Bucke Ankle boots in chestnut Brown


----------



## 96Dore

Holdfast,

I like your choice in pocketsquare fold. What kind of fold did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
NM sweater
Cavalli jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## rgrossicone

*Long day today...*

First a full day at work, then taking in the Rangers and Islanders at the Garden...hopefully I'll have enough time to get home and change quickly for the game...

Banana Republic Heritage 3b Brown subtle checked suit-double vent
Tommy Bahama Ecru with Brown stripes point collar shirt (C21)
Canali Magenta tie with pink and blue diamonds (Saks off 5th)
Kent Wang Magenta paisley silk square (my best attempt at a Holdfast fold)
Brown Banana Republic Cap Toe
JCrew Sutherland Trench Coat

for later:
Asics Rainbow colored Osasuka Tigers
Earnest Sewn jeans
Authentic Marc Staal #18 blue Rangers jersey
Lets Go Rangers!


----------



## topbroker

When I look in the mirror today, I see: Slick Salesguy Deluxe. Catch me in the bar after work. 

Dark olive SB 3B ventless suit
Paul Fredrick black point-collar French cuff shirt with silver monogram on left cuff
Black patterned Euro-style tie with dark green and red tones
Silver tie chain
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage Mexican silver circular cufflinks with swirl pattern
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Jos. A. Bank black patterned OTC socks
Black genuine crocodile tassel loafers
Bostonian black DB leather trenchcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black/gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## DocHolliday

A tip of the hat to a recent entry from Will's fine blog:

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2008/02/patterns-of-spring.html


----------



## Holdfast

Soph said:


> Since we are talking casual. Here's some casual.


Cool jackets.



96Dore said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> I like your choice in pocketsquare fold. What kind of fold did you use?


Tricky to describe. Fold in half, fold in half again and then again to obtain a thickish rectangle. Then fold up from a bottom corner to the opposite vertical side and keep folding to create chunky triangle. Stuff it in and fluff it out.



DocHolliday said:


> A tip of the hat to a recent entry from Will's fine blog:


Great concept. :aportnoy:

Playing around with a few poses today.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Pictures*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2071567360103029505dspPUT

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2894290810103029505MlqKJI

My right sleeve isn'treally thatshort, it was just caught up for the photo and my better half thought nothing of it...


----------



## rgrossicone

*and for this evenings festivities...*

a Garden party with a healthy serving of all you can eat Fishsticks! Lets Go Rangers!

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2515967350103029505QGvVsV

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2371020980103029505FSzzgu

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2592244110103029505wkdoNB

:aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy cords
SF- ps


----------



## AlanC

Following Doc's topcoat lead, my vintage 1956 Oxxford:










Brooks Bros. sportcoat
BB OCBD
RL Rugby tie
Kent Wang pocket square made of vintage Viyella
Barry Bricken trousers
Nagrani socks
AE Saratogas


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
LB pant
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*After a day's absence, back in the sartorial fold . . .*

After a day conceding sartorial splendour to the practicalities of late winter New York weather (it was periodically quite foully wet yesterday, and I dressed for such eventualities), I am back in my more normal state of being, i.e. fully ornamented, as I've a members' viewing of the new Courbet retrospective at the Metropolitan Museum of Art to attend this evening.

Today's get-up:

Grey pinstripe six-button D/B suit, side- vented (Polo via Syms)

Blue and white multi-track stripe shirt, white spread collar, two-button cuffs (BB)

Pale pink silk jacquard tie, grid of pin dots in silver (Polo, via Lord & Taylor)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Plain black leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms)

Solid navy oversized cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Syms)

Hermes Equipage

One hopes that the above is enough attire to make it through the day and evening.


----------



## topbroker

^ I envy you the Courbet retrospective! We don't get such pleasures in little Appleton, Wisconsin. But as much as I miss all of that -- the art museums, the opera, the symphony, the theater, the bookstores, the clothing stores, etc. -- I don't think my nervous system could take big-city life anymore. I've adjusted to the pokier pace (and the much lower cost of living!) of small-city America. It's amazing how overwhelming a New York or Chicago seems once you've been removed from that context for a while.


----------



## upr_crust

*I have alway maintained that living on the island of Manhattan is rather like . . .*

. . . taking amphetamines all day, every day.

I can fully appreciate your preference for slower, "pokier"-paced places - I need relief from Manhattan periodically, though almost any place is more relaxing - switching even to London or Paris will have the desired effect (so long as I'm vacationing!).

If anyone is interested, I will comment on the exhibition "apres le spectacle".



topbroker said:


> ^ I envy you the Courbet retrospective! We don't get such pleasures in little Appleton, Wisconsin. But as much as I miss all of that -- the art museums, the opera, the symphony, the theater, the bookstores, the clothing stores, etc. -- I don't think my nervous system could take big-city life anymore. I've adjusted to the pokier pace (and the much lower cost of living!) of small-city America. It's amazing how overwhelming a New York or Chicago seems once you've been removed from that context for a while.


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sports jacket
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> HF navy cords
> SF- ps


Welcome back mcarthur - hope you are well!


----------



## Cravate Noire




----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> If anyone is interested, I will comment on the exhibition "apres le spectacle".


I'm definitely interested. Courbet is a giant, and I've never had the good fortune to attend an all-Courbet show.

Maybe an art thread in The Interchange? I know I'd contribute to it.


----------



## topbroker

I had a variety of commitments to keep in mind in dressing today: giving a portion of a new hire orientation; meeting with an associate for a one-on-one professional development planning session; having lunch with a lawyer friend; recruiting interns at a college career fair in the afternoon.

So this is what I came up with. When I look in the mirror today, I see: Mr. Approachable.

Jos. A. Bank British tan SB 2B single-vent suit
Marshall Field's point collar shirt, white ground with intricate light blue line pattern (hard to describe, but it's sprightly!)
Vintage light blue narrow wool knit tie with square bottom 
Vintage circular tie clasp, white Roman chariot cameo design on light blue ground



Light blue silk pocket square
Light blue silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
Stanley Blacker SB tan wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band (boy, did I look high and low for a good navy-colored hat!)


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> Welcome back mcarthur - hope you are well!


Thank you
All is well


----------



## charlie2

*today*

i had to suit up today, so here it is:

Brooks Brothers Madison two button navy herringbone stripe suit
Charles Thyrwitt light blue dress shirt, with yellow silk knots
Oxxford yellow tie
BB navy socks
Brown AE Byron shoes (note to self, save brown for the grey suits, get chilli for the navy)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers


----------



## rgrossicone

*Thursday's Attire*

kind of sums up my personality at work...serious with a touch of whimsy.

Borrelli black and white stripe dress shirt
RLP Black and white with red pirate skinny tie
Boss mid-Grey flat front dress pants
Paul Smith rainbow stripe belt
APC double vented black patch pocket 2 button blazer
Paul Smith rainbow striped socks
John Varvatos black oxfords

enough whimsy to keep 13 year olds motivated to listen carefully about the graduated income tax and the 19th amendment...I have a feeling I won't need the attire to get them to pay attention to Prohibition...


----------



## upr_crust

*An ensemble "apres le spectacle" . . .*

First off, the Courbet exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum was large, well-organized and interesting from a historical perspective, but Courbet was not an artist whose works blow one away with his skill - it was more th audacity of his subjects and the directness of his technique as an artist that put him in the history books.

That aside, here's my artistic attempt to insulate myself from the elements.

On occasion, one's ensemble is pre-determined by one item of attire. So it is for me today - my shirt today is so bold as to require all the other articles of clothing to "sing back-up", as it were.

The shirt, from Lewin, has bold sets of blue track stripes on white, the sets of stripes edged in bright scarlet, with a cutaway collar and double cuffs.

The rest of my attire has to follow suit, and though I am not usually one to take my design cues from the American flag, the colour scheme is definitely "red, white and blue".

Navy rope-stripe six-button D/B suit, side vented, with high-rise trousers without belt loops (St. Laurie, circa 1993).

The shirt, as noted above.

A solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Solid scarlet braces (Polo, via Bloomingdale's)

Oval sterling silver enamelled cufflinks, royal blue edged in red (Penhaligon's)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

BB black tassel loafers (yes, I know, too informal for a D/B suit, but there it is)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Solid scarlet cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, London)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil


----------



## topbroker

I have a bit of a submerged nautical theme going on today...

Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit (striping in light blue and subtle red)
Paul Fredrick light blue plaid shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs
Burgundy tie in abstract dolphin pattern 
Vintage brass-toned tieclip with mother-of-pearl sailboat, straight across tie
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Burgundy silk braces
Vintage large circular gold-toned "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks
Large sillver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain clipped to trouser waist
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Nautica black DB topcoat
Navy lambswool scarf with burgundy striping
Stetson blue-gray wool fedora with matching band, metal decoration


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni sweater
Mason's cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's come and go so quickly...*

and here's what I'll be wearing this one:

Black Versace spread collar shirt (FC) C21
My "Godfather" black and gold Horsehead round cufflinks (ebay)
Black Theory 3 inch wide tie (Bloomingdales)
Grey with white pinstripe Thom Browne 3 Button double vented jacket (ebay)
Dark Blue Rogan jeans (Barmey's.com sale)
Creative Recreation pristine white with grey sneakers
Grey cashmere fedora
Purple paisley scarf (silk/wool)

Not your most traditional outfit


----------



## upr_crust

*Practicing "less is more" with a specific purpose . . .*

After yesterday's rather flamboyant attire (well, at least the shirt), I am attired in a quieter mode, if only because I will be attending a kick-off meeting for a new affinity group within my place of employment (a large bank), and the meeting will be attended by some number of the high muckymucks, by whom I might wish to be noticed, but in a positive way.

Therefore, today's subtler attire:

Navy multistriped 2-button suit, center vent (BB)

Blue luxury twill shirt, spread collar, double cuff (Lewin)

Light green silk jacquard tie, small-scale geometric pattern (BB)

Sterling silver cufflinks, set with square faceted aventurines (a green stone - Tyrwhitt)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee - a happy hand-me-down)

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms - a lucky purchase)

Solid navy oversized cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Syms - we're expecting a monsoon by this evening in NYC)

Asprey Purple Water (a cologne equally notable for its lightness and its expense - a clean scent, and subtle)


----------



## topbroker

The next twelve months here in Wisconsin will be devoted to sharing our Brett Favre memories. Those of us without any are going to have to make some up.

Jos. A. Bank SB 2B single-vent bold blue plaid sportcoat 
Heather blue cuffed trousers
Paul Fredrick grey herringbone spread collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (slight concession to Friday)
Light gray-green cotton pocket square, points up
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos. A, Bank navy/black argyle OTC socks
AE Grayson black tassel mocs
Nautica black DB wool topcoat 
Black leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
Vintage Stetson blue-gray fedora with matching band, metal decoration


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## TheBigOne

Shoes: Paul Stuart/Church's Double Buckle brown
Socks: Paul Stuart argyles (red and yellow)
Trousers: Armani herringbone wool beige
Shirt: cashmere purple long sleeve polo from Zegna
Sport coat: Zegna cashmere and wool hopsack

Feeling mighty fine, thank you very much


----------



## mcarthur

^Welcome to the forum. Your attire sounds nice


----------



## Fadi Q.

Nice Duds!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM pocket-square
Malo sweater
DG pant
NM gloves
BJ belt
CK socks
JL slip-ons


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Experimenting with shades of tan today; also multiple plaids and windowpanes.

J. Peterman dark tan windowpane SB 3B single-vent sportcoat



Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed cotton trousers, fullish leg opening
Polo tan button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, puff fold
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Johnston & Murphy Italian-style spectator loafers in interesting combo of dark brown leather and natural woven leather



Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid scarf
Broner tan plaid 70% wool/30% rayon newsboy cap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Kiton suit
LP scarf
Kiton tie
Brioni shirt
Cartier belt
Buffalo nickel cufflinks
NM gloves
Pantherella socks
Kiton bluchers


----------



## rgrossicone

*What I wore yesterday, and the day before that, and the day before that, and...*

My monitor at home is on the fritz, just uploaded some photos from this week onto my wife's laptop...here goes:
WEDNESDAY
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2749964150103029505zvDtXW
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2720168090103029505OoOECU
THURSDAY
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2145208430103029505SplHyr
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2339898760103029505lEpyaR
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2661011690103029505ImAUyD
and FRIDAY, again, not the most traditional outfit, but I think I pulled it off well...do you?
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2955062090103029505ywWqVr
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2530113000103029505LbbxYk
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2914731650103029505bDLZne


----------



## Preu Pummel

*Sunday, Comfy Sunday.*

I was laying out the Sunday spread and thought it looked nice, so decided to post. Sadly, my camera is awful; flash too harsh, or lighting too dull without flash whatever I do.

Bookster Buie tweed suit, matching fishtail pants not seen.
Pale yellow name brand button cuff shirt.
Principesia tie with yellow dots.
Thurston suspenders.
Harrod's cashmere scarf.
Bailey's tweed trilby.
Green-Yellow-Brown pocket square from unknown maker/source.

I'll wear it with my relatively new Loake boots...

Very British. I will look like I should be horsing around, maybe taking bets at the track.

While getting that together I began to lament the cold, and wish for the warm. I have a seersucker from Jos. Banks I purchased in December on sale. Dreaming of something above freezing outside I put together a combo...

Dark shirt, against common recommendation, and the ribbon belt (wrapped up top) actually works with the suit, I think. Summer colors; so nice. That's a rollable straw hat. When matching up shoes, despite having white bucs, I found with a matching pocket square I could wear light brown chukkas:

Awful photos for color, but in person it works really well. My brown hair, pocket square and chukkas balance nicely without contrasting too strongly to the seersucker. Might be even better with a tan-brown stripe seersuit. Ah, summer.

Darted seersucker - cry, trads.


----------



## topbroker

^ Nice stuff, all of it.


----------



## J.L

I love the first picture... not only is the outfit wonderful, the setting is matching-ly classic. well thought out on two levels.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

A pleasant sunny Sunday here in Wisconsin -- a smidge warmer than it has been, but still topcoat weather.

Navy SB 3B single-vent blazer
Taupe cuffed wool trousers
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tropical palm-leaf pattern pocket square in white, light blue, and red, points up (to urge the seasons forward)
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt with brass buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band, "sprung forward" (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
Burgundy genuine snakeskin tassel loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
J. Crew scarf in horizontal orange and green stripes
Black/white speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada sweater
Brioni pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## rgrossicone

*Here's hoping this will be the last cool day...*

and that my kids do well on the NY State Math Test...

Ben Sherman Brown Plaid shirt
Psycho Bunny Brown Teddy Bear Tie
Lanvin speckled brown trousers (beltless)
Calvin Klein Brown Velvet Jacket (O yea, mackin' the velvet on a test day!)
Brandy New Brown AE Lindens (split toe oxford)
DB Camel Hair overcoat
Grey cashmere Trilby (all this time I've been callin it a fedora)


----------



## upr_crust

*Cool but allegedly sunny - a perfect day to dress up . . .*

It's a new week, and it's predicted to be a pleasant (albeit cold) day today, meteorologically, so I have again delved into the archives of attire, and dragged out something new (for the season, at least) to don today.

Brown track stripe three-piece suit, 3-button jacket, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented (BB-GF)

Light blue glen plaid shirt, with large-scale blue graph pattern, super-180's cotton (Tyrwhitt)

Solid crimson silk tie (BB)

Dark red silk jacquard braces, patterns of small paisleys, accent colours gold and blue (Barney's)

Square enamelled cufflinks, clock-face pattern in blue and gold (Liberty)

Multi-colour silk pocket square, folded into three point, jacket breast pocket, exposed colours white, gold, red, and dark blue.

Vintage gold watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch, in dire need of battery)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (C21)

Brown wing-tip monk strap shoes (Finsbury, Paris)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf (Clan Muted Hunting Cameron) - Scotch House, London

Forest green fedora

Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet

Enough attire to cause me to wake up on a chilly Monday, perhaps?


----------



## topbroker

"Premiering" three items today, all pictured below. Good way to greet a Monday, with new clothes!

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
French blue French cuff point collar shirt
Tommy Hilfiger patterned tie in dominant tones of burgundy and royal blue
Slender gold tie chain
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage Swank novelty "Hole in One" cufflinks



Medium brown leather belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Brown ribbed OTC socks
Bally brown captoe ankle boots



Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned wool scarf
Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers (distinctive hat, smart-looking with this coat)


----------



## Preu Pummel

topbroker said:


> Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers (distinctive hat, smart-looking with this coat)


All very nice. That hat, though: hot. If it coordinates, it can nicely spice up the whole look.


----------



## topbroker

Preu Pummel said:


> All very nice. That hat, though: hot. If it coordinates, it can nicely spice up the whole look.


Thank you! I thought it was a very interesting find.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Pictures Depict*

a change in mind for my outerwear. From the DB Camel coat to the VERY vintage Turnbull & Asser colorful houndsooth (god, I love that pattern!).

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2662895070103029505jhEzwc

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2753285070103029505WOmEnw


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM polo
RR jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## rgrossicone

*Math Test #3*

Well, after a 90 minute state Math Test that decides promotion for my kids, today is Part 3...another 70 minutes...lets hope they do well. And to do my part I've *added* houndsooth to my outfit, and *subtracted* it from my outerwear. Hopefully my result will *equal* looking good...:icon_smile_big:

Burberry Black White houndsooth with blue undercheck 3B Double Vented jacket
Borrelli *squared* - blue and white checked shirt, blue tie
4You grey herringbone pants
Gold Toe black OTC socks
C&J Westfield black calf (*multiplied by 2 of course*)

Outerwear
JCrew Herringbone overcoat
Grey Trilby

...and thats as far as my math skills will take me.


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire - additive, but not exponential . . .*

. . . and hopefully not too squared (with reference to the previous posting).

A second day for delving into the archive of suits to pull out something unworn for a long time. Today's suit has the distinction of being one that I bought well over a decade ago, for very little cash, and not only does it still look well, it also still fits (if anything, the waistband may be a bit loose.)

Without further bragging, then . . .

Black bead stripe 2-button S/B suit, super-100's fabric (JAB)

Solid deep lilac shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Peacock blue silk jacquard tie, with pattern of tiny scattered lavender squares (Lewin)

Oval sterling silver cufflinks, image of clasped hands, from a Byzantine wedding ring, circa 600 AD (Metropolitan Museum)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wholecut balmorals, broguing on the toe caps (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Solid royal blue cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, London, circa 1985)

Grey fedora

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enough clothing to make it through the day, perhaps (even without perfect math skills - and my father taught math, even more galling)?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

At a Chamber of Commerce Business Expo this afternoon:

Medium grey pinstripe double-breasted ventless suit
Light blue striped shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs with royal blue monogram on left cuff
Slant-striped tie in rust, blue-gray, orange, deep purple
Silver tie bar, angled down
Violet patterned pocket square, points up
Vermeil American flag pin, left lapel 
Deep purple silk braces with design of light blue and gold mini-squares
Gold oblong cufflinks with inset black glass flecked with gold and turquoise
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Grey Flannel cologne (just got in a new bottle. Always liked this scent)
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## rgrossicone

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2380561210103029505JTGGue


----------



## The Other Andy

I need a better camera . . . .

Polo Signature 3pc suit (didn't wear the vest today)

AE Senecas (black)

Nordstrom shirt

Nordstrom tie

Smartwool socks

Persol sunglasses

Talbott square

JLC Reverso


----------



## Wizard

The Other Andy said:


> I need a better camera . . . .
> 
> Polo Signature 3pc suit (didn't wear the vest today)
> 
> AE Senecas (black)
> 
> Nordstrom shirt
> 
> Nordstrom tie
> 
> Smartwool socks
> 
> Persol sunglasses
> 
> Talbott square
> 
> JLC Reverso


Did you take this picture in a mirror or is your breast pocket on the right? I like the shirt. I've been looking at one like that for myself.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
NM socks
MF slip-ons


----------



## rgrossicone

*Meeting today so...*

I'm wearing a suit:

Grey birds's eye Theory two button single vented suit
Jhane Barnes fc white w/blue stripe shirt
Kent Wang glass blue red and white cufflinks
Pattelli Navy tie with sky and red stripes
Red and navy square
Light brown belt
Tan Trickers brogued boots

My boss makes me nervous...like going to the principal's office nervous...oh, wait a minute...


----------



## upr_crust

*Again, an ensemble pre-determined by one accessory . . .*

. . . again, a loud shirt runs the show.

As last week, I am wearing a shirt that is bold enough to pre-determine much of the rest of my attire for today.

I also want to look good, as my services as an expert (allegedly, at least) set of eyes have been requested. The son of one of my colleagues is coming to meet his father and myself this afternoon for help in the building of the son's wardrobe (he's in his early to mid-20's, and is finishing up with college, after a year's interruption for a major life-threatening disease, which, so far, he seems to have beaten).

But, I digress.

Today's ensemble:

Navy rope-stripe six-button D/B suit, ticket pocket, side-vented, trousers without belt loops (St. Laurie, NYC)

French blue shirt, with bold white stripes, white tab collar and white double cuffs (a boutique in the Rue Cambon, Paris, 1988, with replacement collar and cuffs, as the originals shrank outrageously)

Solid maroon silk satin tie (C21)

Dark red silk jacquard braces (Barney's)

Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks (MFA, Boston)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black chisel-toed side-gored slipons, broguing on the toes (Astton, Buenos Aires)

For outerwear (a slight chance of rain in NYC this AM)

Olive Burberry trenchcoat

Cashmere tartan scarf (clan Lindsay - dark red and dark green - W. Bill, formerly of the Royal Arcade, Bond St., London)

Brown microsuede trilby (Syms)

Penhaligon's Castile

Enough attire to play style consultant, perhaps?


----------



## topbroker

New sportcoat today!

Joseph Abboud SB 3B ventless charcoal plaid sportcoat, slant breast pocket



Taupe wool cuffed trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton point collar French cuff shirt
Geoffrey Beene geometric patterned tie, predominantly red
Slender silver tie chain
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage sailing ship cufflinks



Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines
Fossil watch with silver/gold band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Brown ribbed OTC socks
Bally dark brown captoe ankle boots
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers


----------



## upr_crust

*Nice combo, Other A . . .*

. . . subtle and stylish. Thanks for sharing



The Other Andy said:


> I need a better camera . . . .
> 
> Polo Signature 3pc suit (didn't wear the vest today)
> 
> AE Senecas (black)
> 
> Nordstrom shirt
> 
> Nordstrom tie
> 
> Smartwool socks
> 
> Persol sunglasses
> 
> Talbott square
> 
> JLC Reverso


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat- rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- pocket square


----------



## yachtie

Sportcoat today:


----------



## Cordovan

Ah! with the DB again! That is an interesting collar you have on your shirt.

It appears though that I have the unfortunate news for you that your front left pant turn-up is in the down position.

Cordovan


----------



## yachtie

Cordovan said:


> Ah! with the DB again! That is an interesting collar you have on your shirt.
> 
> It appears though that I have the unfortunate news for you that your front left pant turn-up is in the down position.
> 
> Cordovan


The risk of the candid shot rather than a posed one. As you can guess, I like DB's.


----------



## Cordovan

I'd be happy to. Quite nice actually. I like the colors you used and brought together, although I'd like a better shot of your shoes, though they clearly fit your outfit well.

The 4 x 2 with the patch pockets are all nice changes, and I particularly like the hat, which I'd also like to see up close.

I was about to post this comment and then had another look. I am intrigued by the collar, but find it a little distracting. 

Thanks for the pic :icon_smile_wink:

Cordovan


----------



## yachtie

Cordovan said:


> I'd be happy to. Quite nice actually. I like the colors you used and brought together, although I'd like a better shot of your shoes, though they clearly fit your outfit well.
> 
> The 4 x 2 with the patch pockets are all nice changes, and I particularly like the hat, which I'd also like to see up close.
> 
> I was about to post this comment and then had another look. I am intrigued by the collar, but find it a little distracting.
> 
> Thanks for the pic :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Cordovan


Shoes are easy- but the pic is old










They're getting more reddish with age.


----------



## Cordovan

Well, I like reddish and I like shoes like those monks with a semi-worn look. I think I prefer how they look when being worn.

Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

^Great looking shoes. Keep out of the snow


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
KS belt
NM socks
BJ boots


----------



## kogvos

yachtie said:


> Sportcoat today:


Great look yachtie. Well brought together. The shirt collar is particularly unique, and I like it a lot (which surprises me as I'm usually very conservative).


----------



## Khnelben

*Today ...*

I am thinking of going to a stylish birthday so ...

a Harvie & Hudson pink, white and blue stripe shirt
silver Montblanc links with small blue stone inserts (mother in law present)
navy cord sport coat, 2 Bbutton, slanting pockets, pink pocket square
jeans (not slim or relaxed - just perfect) 
brown suede sport shoes from Paul Smith

Andrey


----------



## upr_crust

*In NYC there is a slight thaw in the weather . . .*

My commission to assist in the proper clothing of a 20-something was postponed until tomorrow afternoon, which will be the pleasant end to what seems to have been a long week.

The temperatures in NYC are gradually warming up, and the colour scheme of my attire today reflects my desire for spring to make its arrival soon (meteorologically as well as chronologically).

Light grey pinstripe 2-button S/B suit, center vent, super-150's fabric (BB)

Pink end-on-end tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Light blue Ferragamo tie, fanciful pattern of horses against a background of stylized flowers in greens and ochre yellows.

Solid gold-coloured silk pocket square, in a very discreet "television" fold.

Cerulean blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of a coronet set with tiny crystals (Thompson, via Harrods, via Terminal 3 duty-free, Heathrow)

Plain black Polo belt (via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes, chisel toe (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Tartan cashmere scarf, pattern in shades of green, coral, and navy blue (Westaway & Westaway, London, just before their demise)

Navy velour fedora

Hermes Equipage

A wintry outside, hiding an interior hinting (broadly) at spring.


----------



## mcarthur

^ sounds very nice. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Lunch with a Green Bay City Councilwoman today:

Jos. A Bank Signature light blue-gray plaid SB 2B ventless suit, with plain bottom trousers
French blue point collar French cuff shirt
Brooks Bros. pale gold tie with subtle white dots (really "pops" against the shirt; definitely the focal point of the outfit)
Gold silk pocket square, puff fold
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Vintage (1950s?) cufflinks in interesting abstract design



Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Navy pindot OTC socks
Cole-Haan black bit loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Jos. A. Bank black/gold patterned silk/wool scarf
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## Tonyp

yachtie said:


> Sportcoat today:


Can't believe you still have all that snow. What part of the country/world are you in? 75 and sunny here in So.Cal.


----------



## yachtie

Tonyp said:


> Can't believe you still have all that snow. What part of the country/world are you in? 75 and sunny here in So.Cal.


Chicago's beautiful (brrr) North Shore. Back into the 20's over the weekend.


----------



## Cordovan

I'll take the cold - at least you can layer up (and wear a waist coat :icon_smile_wink plus wear heavier fabrics. When it's hot, you can only take off so much.

So here is to Chicago :icon_cheers:!

Cordovan


----------



## Simon Myerson

DocHolliday said:


>


Excellent.


----------



## yachtie

Blue suit:


----------



## Cordovan

I like it, does the jacket fit better than your sportcoat?

Man, you really dig DB.

I should mention that I was at Paul Stuart earlier this week and tried on a bird's eye medium gray DB suit that was quite nice. Wanted to try it out - will have to get a DB one of these days.

Cordovan


----------



## Tonyp

yachtie said:


> Blue suit:


Does this suit have side vents or ventless? I like a DB with a little more flair. What make is yours. I think something from an italian maker would look better. Maybe an Oxxford would be the call!


----------



## yachtie

Tonyp said:


> Does this suit have side vents or ventless? I like a DB with a little more flair. What make is yours. I think something from an italian maker would look better. Maybe an Oxxford would be the call!


This one's ventless, and yeah I like a more flared skirt too. It's an older off brand italian OTR whose name I don't recall. I've thought about Oxxford, but Samuelsohn is a better value IMO in OTR/MTM.

Re Cordovan's Q, There's no comparison between this one and the tan sportcoat regarding fit or cloth. Sportcoat and the green DB are much better.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Outfit for the Big Day...*

was a success. The oufit and the day:

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2774314780103029505rpocpF

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2042694250103029505BOkMbG

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2877465550103029505shGCdG


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Barneys sweater
Zegna chinos
FC belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## kogvos

rgrossicone said:


> was a success. The oufit and the day:


Congrats - a great look. Glad it turned out so well.


----------



## upr_crust

*The end of a seemingly long week . . .*

Ah, to dress for the end of the week. The weather here in NYC promises to be unsettled, with some form of wetness by evening, so the temptations to break out something new for the season are muted, and, it being Friday, the desire for something somewhat more casual makes itself known.

However, I am scheduled (or re-scheduled) to advise my colleague's son on his first purchases of "real" (i.e. non-casual, "adult") clothes, and I would like to have some sartorial credibility for this exercise. Hence, below . . .

Olive-brown Saxxon wool sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented (BB)

Blue pencil-striped button-down shirt (BB)

Green silk repp stripe tie, stripes in various shades of blue, edged in gold (BB)

Pale solid yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Cordovan-coloured plain Polo belt (via Syms)

Dark brown worsted odd trousers (BB)

Brown patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms)

Cordovan-coloured wing-tip brogues (MacGill, via Botticelli, NYC)

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat, navy wool collar (via Syms)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Syms)

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to get me through the day, one hopes - now if I can just find some caffeine . . .


----------



## LD111134

yachtie said:


> Sportcoat today:


Great DB jacket. Who made it?

Also love the DB navy suit. Who made that?

For me:

SB peak lapel Dunhill navy blazer (re-tailored from a DB jacket that I bought on eBay but was too tight)
Sky blue silk pocket square
Suede Paul Frederick notch lapel postboy vest from Paul Frederick
Robert Talbott spread collar barrel cuff shirt with horizontal blue and black micro-stripes
Orange/gold tie (Nick Hilton, I believe)
Black coach belt
Black Brooks Brothers/Peal & Company/Crockett & Jones monk straps
dark tan gabardine dress pants (unknown manufacturer)


----------



## topbroker

Look, ma -- no outerwear! It's in the forties in Northeast Wisconsin today.

Jos. A. Bank SB 2B single vent glen plaid sportcoat (grey and black tones predominant) 
Black gab cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down shirt
Kenneth Cole black tie with white cross-hatching (very thin silk)
Black silk pocket square, points up
Claiborne black leather dress belt, slightly wide, high gloss, bold rectangular silver buckle with cutouts
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with subtle pattern
AE Broadstreet black/white spectator wingtips (lots of positive comments on these as usual)
Vintage (1980s) Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## JDJ

rgrossicone said:


> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2042694250103029505BOkMbG


Nice shoes. What make and color?


----------



## yachtie

LD111134 said:


> Great DB jacket. Who made it?


Chris Despos



> Also love the DB navy suit. Who made that?


OTR off brand Italian- starts with an "M" IIRC.

Thanks! Post of pic of yours, sounds nice.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Hat oxblood


Classic as always, Mac. :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
RL cords
H- ps


----------



## LD111134

*Dunhill Navy Blazer*

https://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/?action=view&current=DunhillBlazer.jpg

As requested by Yachtie, a photo of my Dunhill navy blazer - originally a "gently used" DB that I bought on eBay; it was way too tight and there wasn't enough material to let-out, so my tailor converted it into a peak-lapel SB with almost unnoticeable alterations.

Underneath the blazer is my suede Paul Frederick notch lapel postboy vest

Although you can't see it from this rather crude photo (taken with my PDA), the blazer has working sleeve buttons.


----------



## Cordovan

yachtie said:


> This one's ventless, and yeah I like a more flared skirt too. It's an older off brand italian OTR whose name I don't recall. I've thought about Oxxford, but Samuelsohn is a better value IMO in OTR/MTM.
> 
> Re Cordovan's Q, There's no comparison between this one and the tan sportcoat regarding fit or cloth. Sportcoat and the green DB are much better.


Don't you find that the suit pictured above is more flattering on your body than the sport coat with the flared skirt?

Cordovan


----------



## yachtie

Cordovan said:


> Don't you find that the suit pictured above is more flattering on your body than the sport coat with the flared skirt?
> 
> Cordovan


Not IRL; the jacket really sits better (which is why I generally don't post pics). A static image in one position isn't a really good representation of a garment being worn. The posted pic makes the flare more apparent than if I had my arms positioned otherwise.

Anyway, it boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Holdfast

One of my oldest sweaters - got to be about 15-20 years old and I hardly wear it these days. I was a lot rounder back then so it's at least one or two sizes too big for me. You can't really see this in the pic because of the jacket. But it looks kind of cool in a baggy/slouchy sort of way. 

In case you're wondering at the casual look - I'm working nights!


----------



## topbroker

yachtie said:


> A static image in one position isn't a really good representation of a garment being worn.


:thumbs-up::thumbs-up::thumbs-up::thumbs-up:

(I don't post pics of myself for that reason among others.)


----------



## Holdfast

topbroker said:


> :thumbs-up::thumbs-up::thumbs-up::thumbs-up:
> 
> (I don't post pics of myself for that reason among others.)


yachtie's statement is accurate in itself, but any picture is better than no picture at all in terms of giving an overall impression of an outfit. I can respect yours and other posters reasons for not posting pics, but it does make it a LOT harder for others to really appreciate the overall aesthetic of what you're wearing... which is sort of the point of these threads I'd say.


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> yachtie's statement is accurate in itself, but any picture is better than no picture at all in terms of giving an overall impression of an outfit. I can respect yours and other posters reasons for not posting pics, but it does make it a LOT harder for others to really appreciate the overall aesthetic of what you're wearing... which is sort of the point of these threads I'd say.


Some reasons I don't post pics myself (although I enjoy those of others, let that be clear):

Pics don't represent outfits that well (yachtie's point). Case in point: I'm fairly certain that many of the trousers without any break that are common in the parallel thread in a certain other forum (that both you and I contribute to) look fairly ghastly in motion. The photographs don't reveal that.

Posting pics strikes me as a lot of work that I'm not interested in doing.

I don't own a digital camera and don't plan to.

My narcissism -- which exists! -- simply doesn't take that form.

I'm a prose guy more than an image guy.

Pics invite critiques which I have absolutely no interest in. I can't stress that point enough. By posting, I'm not intending to submit my outfits for approval or disapproval. I don't cotton to the "panel of experts" idea.

If pics were required, I'd simply stop posting and think, "Well, it's been fun."


----------



## topbroker

And, to be as transparent as I know how to be, I will say that I cannot offer *any *philosophically respectable rationale as to why I should post at these menswear forums; especially given that there are a dozen or more philosophically respectable rationales why I should *not*.

It seems to bring me pleasure on some level, is all I can say. Although that pleasure is easily brought into question, and that *frequently* happens (as with your post). One day I'll just disappear.


----------



## mcarthur

^have a good weekend and keep up the outstanding prose


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni polo
Kiton jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
Tricots ST. Raphael merino wool
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## manuduenas

@kali

I really like your suit a lot, I think the ensemble of the suede shoes and the suit is great!! 
Only one minor criticism, even though I actually like big tie knots, I think somehow it doesn't really fit in your case.

manuduenas


----------



## topbroker

Thanks, mcarthur! The show goes on...

A touch warmer, a touch brighter, as Wisconsin inches toward spring. Second day in a row without outerwear! (Not that I dislike outerwear, but after a long winter it's nice not to need it. )

Golden brown houndstooth SB 2B ventless wool/mohair sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed chinos, slightly wide leg opening
Light blue button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White/light blue patterned cotton pocket square, points up
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan tan suede/white suede spectator penny loafers (I've been waiting for a spring-like day to wear these!)
Scala dark tan fedora with marching band, feather, "Scala" pin


----------



## Preu Pummel

*What I WASN'T wear today...*

Took this a few days ago when a couple seersucker suits arrived ...

I was checking out what worked with a tan striped suit.
Won't be wearing that for about 3 months. ;-;

Instead of the tweed cap I would probably wear the traditional rollable panama straw, and replace the yellow ribbon belt with a saddle tan belt. Originally I used a grey shirt which gave it all the appearance of a warm, cloudy, summer day, with sunshine in my pocket.

Cabin fever - you now see the fruits of its utter boredom.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers


----------



## clothesboy

Preu,

Tres bien!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
SF tie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## DocHolliday

That is a bold pocket square, mcarthur! Looks like a pretty print too. Interesting how the tiger is peering over the edge of your pocket.

In contrast, some Sunday afternoon casual:


----------



## Rossini

Doc, not keen on the BD aspect of the shirt but those are brave trousers, and I mean in a good way.

Preu Pummel, that's an entertainingly eclectic photograph!


----------



## topbroker

A tad colder today; back to the topcoat.

...although, with the temperature at 28, I saw one young guy outside the mall in shorts, teeshirt, and flip-flops. Mind over matter -- create your own reality by what you wear! 

Jos. A. Bank brick red SB 3B single-vent wool blazer
Nautica light gray cuffed wool trousers
Brook Bros. navy/white striped point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square, ponts up
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical stripes
Cole-Haan black bit loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Black/white tweed newsboy cap


----------



## The Other Andy

Spent the end of last week in Tampa and Palm Beach for work & play . . . . bought some nice shoes at Neiman's in Tampa (Barker Black) -- that store truly has stuff you can't find anywhere else.

Thursday -- meeting with investors in Tampa, then flew to Palm Beach. In the pic I am in my room at the Bradley Park Hotel -- nice little place I used to live in back when it was apartments . . . .

RLPL Charcoal suit
RLPL Windowpane shirt
Faconnable Tie
Trafalgar braces (I think)
Pantherella Socks
AE Seneca (black)
Generic pocket square (think I got it at Marshalls)










Friday during the day, at another biz meeting:

RL Signature black pinstripe suit
Nordstrom's shirt
Talbott tie
Talbott pocket square (I think)
Generic braces
Pantherella socks
The same AE Senecas as Wed -- hey, I was traveling!
Talbott square










Friday night - fundraiser for the Make a Wish Foundation at Mar a Lago in Palm Beach (photo was in the bathroom -- Trump has a nice decorator!)

H by Hilfiger Tuxedo with grosgrain notch lapels
Neiman Marcus grosgrain bow tie
RL Polo formal shirt
Sterling vintage art deco studs and links my wife gave me for our wedding
Brioni grosgrain cummerbund
Neiman Marcus formal silk socks
Ferragamo "Party II" calf slip-ons I bought the day before
Irish linen pocket square
The same generic braces from Thursday










A note about the lapels -- I'm not sure what the big deal is about notch lapels on a tux - the style has been around for about 150 years, so I think it is acceptable. As for people who say it isn't "formal" enough: technically, if you are wearing a modern tux as opposed to tails, you really aren't "formal" anyway -- you're dress is semi-formal. Maybe I'm too defensive, but I have never understood the cause for the distinction.


----------



## mafoofan

I'll put some more, higher-resolution photos on my blog shortly. In the mean time, what do you think?


----------



## Cordovan

yachtie said:


> Not IRL; the jacket really sits better (which is why I generally don't post pics). A static image in one position isn't a really good representation of a garment being worn. The posted pic makes the flare more apparent than if I had my arms positioned otherwise.
> 
> Anyway, it boils down to personal preference.


A couple of items:

I have no idea what 'IRL' stands for.

I do agree that a single photo does not do justice and that viewers can walk away with a misinterpretation of what they see.

Lastly, clearly you are the regular DB wearer and I will defer to your expertise and preference. I was just stating how things appeared to me.

Cordovan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Vestimenta pant
TB belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## satorstyle

mafoofan said:


> I'll put some more, higher-resolution photos on my blog shortly. In the mean time, what do you think?


Very nice look,a great fit on the jacket. Is that one of the Rubinacci's we've been waiting to see?


----------



## mafoofan

satorstyle said:


> Very nice look,a great fit on the jacket. Is that one of the Rubinacci's we've been waiting to see?


Yessir, that would be the Rubinacci.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Top O Tha Mornin' To Ya!*

Well, for the first time on St Paddy's Day I have chosen to bow to peer pressure and wear green...loudly. My Italian grandmother is probably rolling in her grave.

Vintage Turnbull & Asser Green Sport Coat (2 button double vent)
Ralph Lauren solid blue spread collar shirt
Pierre Cardin (YUCK! but $8 tie for wearing once a year) LIME green tie
Deisel dark jeans
Brown JCrew belt
Tobacco Suede C&J Westfields
DB Camel overcoat
Grey Cashmere trilby


----------



## upr_crust

*St. Patrick's Day from a less-than-merry New York City . . .*

It's St. Patrick's day here in NYC, though whether it will be a merry one remains to be seen, between the major crane accident this weekend (killing at least four, and damaging several surrounding buildings, a four-story townhouse almost completely destroyed), and news of the Bear Stearns buyout (at such fire sale prices that world markets are shaken).

That being said, today's attire will not be featuring green today, as I've worn green several times of late, and I am also not Irish by ancestry (my ancestors all came from that "other" island due east of the Emerald Isle). Now, I hope not to be offensive in my attire today (not a hint of orange, thank you), but let me politely demur from the general hubbub with the attire as listed below:

Black 2-button bead-stripe suit, center vent (JAB)

Blue multi-stripe shirt, white straight collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Purple silk jacquard tie, lavender spots (Thomas Pink)

Royal blue and gold silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars (New & Lingwood)

Gold-coloured collar bar

Enamelled silver six-pence piece cufflinks, dated 1959, with the emblems of the United Kingdom (including the shamrock) - (Ben Silver)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black patterned midcalf socks

At my office, my newest possible indulgence - a pair of black split-toe bluchers, bought at discount, which I've yet to decide to keep or return (Mezlan, via C21). I will wear them around the office a bit (on the carpeting), to decide whether I wish to keep them. Otherwise, I'll be wearing a pair of black J&M wingtip brogues (via Syms, many years ago).

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Solid purple cashmere scarf (Johnstons of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enough attire to face a mournful Wall St., perhaps . . .


----------



## Holdfast

Breaking lots of rules today....


----------



## The Other Andy

Holdfast said:


> Breaking lots of rules today....


I like that jacket / blazer a lot. What brand is it?


----------



## yachtie

Cordovan said:


> A couple of items:
> 
> I have no idea what 'IRL' stands for.
> 
> Cordovan


IRL= In Real Life. I'm acronym adverse generally as well.

Today:
Green DB suit
Green stripe shirt
Green rep tie
Green socks
Whiskey (tan) shoes ( Need those green Carmina shells for next year!)

And NO, I'm not Irish, but I have friends that are.


----------



## yachtie

mafoofan said:


> I'll put some more, higher-resolution photos on my blog shortly. In the mean time, what do you think?


Nice fit , Matt. Does it wear comfortably?


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> I like that jacket / blazer a lot. What brand is it?


Thanks, it's from Zara.

Made in Romania I think, of all places, but it's a nice trim fit and the price was good too.


----------



## capitalart

yachtie said:


> Shoes are easy- but the pic is old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're getting more reddish with age.


I also like the reddish, looking very nice.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Holdfast said:


> Breaking lots of rules today....


Not crazy about the jacket, but totally jealous over the rest of that outfit. Very Nice!!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## mafoofan

yachtie said:


> Nice fit , Matt. Does it wear comfortably?


Extremely. The jacket actually gives me quite a bit of room.


----------



## Rossini

mafoofan said:


> Yessir, that would be the Rubinacci.


Very nice Mafoofan. I also think the trousers/shoe combination works really well. Two rich complementary colours.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Breaking lots of rules today....


After I die, I want to come back as Holdfast...awesome look man. I especially love that you're usually dressed so formally, so not only does that look good, but as refreshing as cool citrus water on a warm day! Bravo!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Going Green*

Some hideous green combos today...here are the pictures...I don't think I'll wear that jacket again until next March 17. The tie, maybe never again.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2761277990103029505plbaTy

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2800970610103029505MYwawm

I told my kids that if they didn't behave well today, I'd wear the jacket and tie for the rest of the year...they shut up, and quickly!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

I have Irish on both sides of my family, so today is a day that I enjoy (although I avoid the idiots at the bars).

Vintage Pendleton green/navy/black plaid SB 2B single-vent wool sportcoat (new addition)

Jos. A. Bank black cuffed corduroys
White-on-white point collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (I looked among my ties for one that worked with the jacket, didn't quite find one, so exercised the business casual option)
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Green carnation, right lapel (my first bouttoniere of the year, but assuredly not the last )
Gold shamrock cufflinks (yes, I go all out)
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Grey Flannel cologne
Cream patterned OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black wingtips
Burberry olive DB trenchcoat with tan wool collar (purchased near-new on Ebay for an outrageously low bid -- one of the best auctions ever)
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) brown speckled tweed newsboy cap
Nike green/black umbrella (bought this 15+ years ago when it got a superlative rating from the _Wall Street Journal_; still working great for me)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna silk polo
Kiton jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## rgrossicone

*Chilly and Grey Today*

So much of my outfit agrees.

Brown and tan houndsooth 2 bt 2 vented sportcoat APC
Tan versace spread collar dress shirt
Brown Hugo Boss slacks (flat front)
Brown jCrew belt
Brown Banana Rep Wingtips

and then the splash of color

Magenta, yellow blue Ede tie
Pink and yellow sunflower pocketsquare by Kent Wang

DB Camel overcoat
Grey Cashmere trilby


----------



## LD111134

Christian Dior "Le Connaisseur" cotton/microfiber raincoat
SB Hickey-Freeman suit - Light Gray "fishscale"-pattern
Zegna pocket square - medium blue and red
Charles Tyrwhitt shirt with french cuffs, cutaway collar - white, navy and blue/gray tattersall check
XMI necktie - Navy/red shantung silk
Blue/gray socks with gold and white check
Alden shell cordovan bluchers


----------



## The Other Andy

rgrossicone said:


> Some hideous green combos today...here are the pictures...I don't think I'll wear that jacket again until next March 17. The tie, maybe never again.
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2761277990103029505plbaTy
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2800970610103029505MYwawm
> 
> I told my kids that if they didn't behave well today, I'd wear the jacket and tie for the rest of the year...they shut up, and quickly!:icon_smile_big:


Awesome! Love the tie


----------



## Rossini

rgrossicone said:


> Some hideous green combos today...here are the pictures...I don't think I'll wear that jacket again until next March 17. The tie, maybe never again.


RGrossicone, if the mood ever strikes you again, just say no.

A footnote: Men in Ireland, with rare exceptions, would never dream of going out of their way to wear green on St, Patrick's Day. Why does everyone else take it upon themselves?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Rossini said:


> Men in Ireland, with rare exceptions, would never dream of going out of their way to wear green on St, Patrick's Day. Why does everyone else take it upon themselves?


Because it's fun?

It's the rare holiday that American men celebrate sartorially. I think that's rather cool.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Pics from a dreary day*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2908023720103029505dDjvJp

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2250087950103029505MvBueP

I'm not sure about the size of the chest pocket on the sport coat...too small for a square? Or does it look alright?


----------



## topbroker

A little leftover St. Patrick's spirit today! One of my more "bond trader" outfits overall.

Black pinstripe double-breasted ventless suit
Joseph Abboud multi-colored multi-width striped spread collar French cuff shirt, green striping predominant
Brooks Bros. black patterned tie with burgundy tones
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Green carnation, right lapel
Vintage Hickok gaudy-as-all-get-out "Rat Pack"-style wrap cufflinks  (harmonized surprisingly well with the shirt)



Black silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black patterned OTC socks
AE Grayson black tassel mocs
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## capitalart

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Hat rust


Nice looking hat, love the color.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Barneys sweater
BC pant
NM belt
CH socks
Grenson balmorals


----------



## mcarthur

capitalart said:


> Nice looking hat, love the color.


Thank you


----------



## Holdfast

Weird colour/light issues happening in today's snaps - the shirt is actually a pale grey (with the slightest hint of green) houndstooth; and no, the trousers aren't a different colour to the jacket (both are a navy pinstripe)


----------



## topbroker

I'm going to be a college career fair at the University of Wisconsin - Oshkosh this afternoon, recruiting interns and entry-level hires. It's hitting the 40s in Wisconsin today -- which really does feel warm after a long winter -- so I'm foregoing the topcoat, but not the hat. That's when people really start to notice your hats, when you wear them with suits but without overcoats, as businessmen in the Forties and Fifties did.

You'll also note that I'm a boutonniere guy from spring through fall. This stems (pardon the pun) from my long-ago viewing of a 1989 movie called _Worth Winning_, in which Mark Harmon plays a TV weatherman who is irrresistible to the ladies, and no wonder -- he's a natty suit, tie, and braces guy, and on top of that, he sports a flower in his lapel every day. This made a deep impression on the young businessman that I was, and I've enjoyed adding a flower to my outfits ever since.

Has anyone read this book on the subject? I'm ordering it from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0789303884/

Navy pinstripe SB 2B venless suit (two shades of stripe)
Marshall Field's light blue shirt with barrel cuffs, white point collar
Tommy Hilfiger navy tie with gold pattern
Vintage scissors tie clip

Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Coach tan belt with silver buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
AE Pembrooke tan split-toe tassel mocs with braid trim

Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## rgrossicone

*St Joseph's Day*

In an odd attempt to compete with the Irish (and we always compete with the Irish) we Italian-Americans have come up with the notion to celebrate St Joseph's Day (2 days following St Paddy's) by wearing the color red. Today's outfit speaks to that "tradition" and our inferiority complex.

Grey 2b double vented APC sport coat
White T&A button down shirt
Burgandy (the red) navy and gold BB repp tie
Burgandy and gold pocket square, puff fold
Navy Hugo Boss trousers
Black Banana Republic wingtip boots

Ciao!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
RL cords
H- ps


----------



## rgrossicone

*San Giuseppe Pics*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2041749410103029505JeMUgX
https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2926952420103029505WSlfYy


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
NM sweater
Etro pocket-square
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mipcar

rgrossicone said:


> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2908023720103029505dDjvJp
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2250087950103029505MvBueP
> 
> I'm not sure about the size of the chest pocket on the sport coat...too small for a square? Or does it look alright?


I don't think it looks bad. You could try some other pocket square folds, maybe something with a bit more of a point or try for that "just stuffed in natural look".
Mychael


----------



## rgrossicone

*Another Beautiful Day in New Amsterdam*

After watching parts 1 and 2 of the John Adams mini series on HBO, my anti-British attitude has peaked (sorry mates) so for the time being I will refer to my hometown as its original conquerors did, New Amsterdam, and abandon the foul and heinous Anglicized name of "New York". Haven't felt this strongly since watching "The Patriot" or reading Red Coats and Rebels. Anyway...weather here in New Amsterdam, or more specifically Breukelen, is wet, dreary, and cool, so my outfit today consists of boots and denim below the waist, and shirt, tie, sport coat above. All Made OUT of the UK.

Van Laack blue with small white check button down dress shirt (Ger)
Psycho Bunny Blue tie (USA)
Black APC 2 button double vented jacket (Fra)
RL Polo skinny leg jeans (Italy)
Deisel boots (Italy)

To my British friends, I'll be back in my C&J's soon enough. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Attire in which to face the first day of spring . . .*

After a two-day sartorial hiatus due to inclement weather (anticipated on Tuesday, fully realized on Wednesday), I've taken up the challenge of clothing myself in an attractive manner (one hopes) once again.

On this first day of spring, I have chosen a spring-like colour palette - blue and yellow - I am my own Easter egg.

Navy rope stripe six-button D/B suit, side vents, high-rise trousers without belt loops (St. Laurie)

Yellow and blue multistripe shirt, cutaway collar, double cuffs (New & Lingwood, via Selfridges)

Solid yellow silk tie (BB)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Octagonal sterling silver enamelled cufflinks, double-faced, yellow field over engraved center, edged in royal blue (M.P. Levene, Thurloe Place, London)

Solid yellow braces (BB)

Navy diamond patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black Church's semi-brogues

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf (clan Johnston - blue and green, accent colour of yellow - Burberry)

Cashmere/wool tan flat cap (BB - too windy today for a fedora - I would either have it blown off my head, or I'd become the Wall St. equivalent of the Flying Nun, as winds are anticipated at some 40 mph).

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough attire to face the vernal equinox, one hopes.


----------



## mcarthur

^sounds very nice. Have a good day


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the good wishes . . .*

. . . and you have a good day as well.



mcarthur said:


> ^sounds very nice. Have a good day


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I'm celebrating spring today as well (despite the fact that they are predicting snow here in Ann Arbor tomorrow)

Navy blue 3 button suit
white point collar shirt
white and periwinkle striped tie
Black lace ups
Taupe trench coat

Happy Spring! :icon_smile:

By shirtsandties_98


----------



## topbroker

At a leadership conference later today -- one way to get out of the office!

Pearl-gray pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit, with plain bottom trousers
White on white point collar French cuff shirt
Black/silver/burgundy slant-stripe patterned tie
Silver tie bar, angled down
Black silk pocket square, points up
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Square silver cufflinks with black insets
Black silk braces
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Light grey paisley OTC socks
Vintage burgundy striped garters (the socks have lost some of their stay-uppiness)
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## couch

topbroker said:


> Has anyone read this book on the subject? I'm ordering it from Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Boutonniere-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1205938680&sr=1-1


I have it. It's well worth the cost; some nice clothing shots as well as the flower lore.


----------



## DocHolliday

Ever elegant, HF.

Here's today:










Very windy!


----------



## Holdfast

LOVE the tie & pocket square. Especially the pocket square! Source?


----------



## DocHolliday

It's from Jonathan at FIH. One of his vintage Italian squares. He might still have some.


----------



## Cordovan

HF and Doc - like both your outfits!

HF- what color chalk stripes are those on your suit?

Doc - I also like the pocket sq very much

Cordovan


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> It's from Jonathan at FIH. One of his vintage Italian squares. He might still have some.


Thanks! I'll check out his site later and see prices.



Cordovan said:


> HF- what color chalk stripes are those on your suit?


On today's suit?

They're actually tramlines, not chalkstripes - purple tramlines, either side of a blue (IIRC, no longer wearing it to check) pinstripe. Jazzy. 

From distance, the effect is much more subtle that you'd expect based on that written description. But not TOO subtle! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Evil Easter Bunny*

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2004643870103029505NkjHBD

...and Doc, the square is awesome!


----------



## capitalart

I love the pocket squate, very nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
NM polo
Mason's cords
NM belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## upr_crust

*A quiet day in the concrete canyons of Lower Manhattan . . .*

It is good that it's Friday, and it's also Good Friday, a day in which the financial markets in the US are closed, though the banking system is still open. Wall St. will be a relative ghost town today, save for the hordes of European tourists clutching guide books and Century 21 shopping bags (bless them for the additions to the NYC economy).

As it's Friday, and a slow work day to boot, my attire is a little more casual today, though it's also still very windy here in NYC, so no fedora.

Blue-grey herringbone sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Luxury twill, bold blue graph patterned shirt on white, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid fuschia silk repp tie (Burberry)

Solid blue-green silk pocket square, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Oval enamel cufflinks - red-purple center, edged in navy blue (BB)

Charcoal grey odd worsted trousers (JAB - I think)

Grey striped OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21, marked down even there -how could I resist?)

For outerwear:

Charcoal wool/cashmere S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Blue/green silk jacquard scarf (Frank Stella, NYC)

Cashmere/wool flat cap (BB)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

Enough attire to make it through a slow Friday, perhaps . . .


----------



## Zingari

Holdfast said:


> Breaking lots of rules today....


What make are the jeans. After several visits and countless recent fitting room experiences I have nearly given up trying to find a good quality and well fitting pair!


----------



## Holdfast

Zingari said:


> What make are the jeans. After several visits and countless recent fitting room experiences I have nearly given up trying to find a good quality and well fitting pair!


Lee Brooklyns, from memory.



capitalart said:


> I love the pocket squate, very nice.


Thanks, Brioni, at a great price courtesy of SF member *chorse* (not sure if he's registered here too).


----------



## topbroker

Overcast in Northeast Wisconsin today, threatening rain? snow? Something.

Palm Beach brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat 
Taupe cuffed wool trousers
Nicole Miller white-with-light-blue-cross-hatching spread collar shirt
Jos. A. Bank gold/navy/white rep stripe tie
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
Gold silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Medium brown leather belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Grey Flannel cologne (which my cat Claire seems to like very much!)
Cream patterned OTC socks
AE Winhall dark brown captoes with contrasting pebble-grain insets
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar 
Scala dark tan fedora with matching band, feather, "Scala" pin


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## stcolumba

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I'm celebrating spring today as well (despite the fact that they are predicting snow here in Ann Arbor tomorrow)
> 
> Navy blue 3 button suit
> white point collar shirt
> white and periwinkle striped tie
> Black lace ups
> Taupe trench coat
> 
> Happy Spring! :icon_smile:
> 
> By shirtsandties_98


What a great tie!


----------



## Rossini

stcolumba said:


> What a great tie!


+FWIW, you may need a collar stiffener and to pull your shirt cuffs down a little so they show under the jacket sleeves.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
RLPL sweater
Kiton jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

I have to do both my usual Saturday and Sunday errands today, because not much is open on Easter in Northeast Wisconsin. No special plans for tomorrow. I belonged to a United Church of Christ here for a while because my then-partner did, and it was a pleasant church where I made many nice connections; but I never really engaged with it religiously, and now that I'm on my own again I feel no urge to return there. So this is a non-eventful weekend for me.

Medium gray wool cuffed trousers
Marshall Field's spread collar shirt, white ground with intricate light blue line pattern, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses)
Jos. A. Bank black/navy argyle OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Black leather jacket (medium weight lining, just right for this 40s weather)


----------



## capitalart

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambswool sweater
> RLP cords
> H- ps


Thats a nice pocket square, looks good.


----------



## rgrossicone

*As Yankee Leadoff Man Billy Crystal Says...*

EASTER WEKEND!

Just lounged around in my sweats after a 4 mile run yesterday. Today, did a 9 miler, and now I'm in:

Earnest Sewn straight leg destroyed blue jeans
David and Goliath "You're Awesome" black tee (written backwards for mirror reading-a gift from my wife-guess she thinks I think highly of myself?)
Yellow Green Asics sneaks, untied, sockless
Brown Theory hooded thin sweat shirt
Brown H&M military jacket

Tomorrow I'm bustin' out the pink tie and pink socks for a trip to my uncle's. As a non-practicing (aka will burn in hell for all eternity) Catholic, I get to participate in all the eating and drinking festivities without the boredom, hypocracy and condescention of mass...I guess I really am awesome!

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2065449370103029505GKLtfQ

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2194183570103029505oAINtU

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2547235580103029505tbFPSt


----------



## mcarthur

capitalart-
Thank you


----------



## DocHolliday

From earlier today, for a bit of SF fun:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
Cartier belt
NM socks
JL balmorals


----------



## NiFTY

DocHolliday said:


> Ever elegant, HF.
> 
> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very windy!


what make are those shoes, i love that medallion design on the toe, very elegant.


----------



## rgrossicone

Doc, I love the roll on your jacket's shoulders...nice look.


----------



## topbroker

No church for me today, just morning coffee at Starbuck's, one of the few establishments open in my neighborhood.

Vintage Brooks Bros. tan camelhair SB 3B single-vent sportcoat
Jos. A. Bank blackwatch plaid cuffed wool trousers
Nicole Miller spread collar shirt, white ground with light blue cross-hatching, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White/light blue patterned cotton pocket square, points up
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black woven leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainbless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo wireframe eyeglasses
Black ribbed OTC socks
AE Cody black kiltie tassel mocs with woven vamps


----------



## DocHolliday

NiFTY said:


> what make are those shoes, i love that medallion design on the toe, very elegant.


They're by Martegani.

Thanks for the kind words, guys.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## Cravate Noire

Doc, you rule:aportnoy:

A bit of snow and ice at easter...wohoo.











































Those are exactly 1,96"^^ (5cm).
The pants appear less "winish" than they really are in that pic, the last detail shot capture the colour most realistical.


----------



## AlanC

Trying to Easter it up a little.










Vintage Silhouettes custom hat by Art Fawcett
BB GF suit
BB shirt
vintage enamel cufflinks
Hermes tie
Kent Wang pocket square (Trad contest prize)
Dooney & Bourke braces
Boss socks
Grenson Oundles on carpet with cat hair


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Incotex gray heather pants
BB pink OCBD
Drakes multi-color tie
Press green-blue-white houndstooth jacket
Light blue thurston braces
Pink pocket square
Loakes brown suade shoes


----------



## Orgetorix

Trousers are a large (5") glen plaid.


----------



## AlanC

Nice stroller. I was torn, but ultimately went springy. What are the trousers?


----------



## AlanC

DocHolliday said:


>


Love the lacing/laces on the shoes, Doc. :thumbs-up:



mcarthur said:


> Optimo Hat midnight blue


A new hat background!



Cravate Noire said:


>


The socks made me smile. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rossini

AlanC said:


> The socks made me smile. :icon_smile:


Although, to be frank, the ensemble doesn't quite work truth be told.


----------



## Cravate Noire

> _The socks made me smile. :icon_smile:_
> Although, to be frank, the ensemble doesn't quite work truth be told.


It would be helpful if you could elaborate that:icon_smile:!
Colour and pattern coordination is somewhat subjective anyway to a certain degree I think, but it would interesting to know if the whole ensemble or especially the "ankle area" strikes as non working to you?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Thank you


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Nice stroller. I was torn, but ultimately went springy. What are the trousers?


It's still too cold in Yankee-land for springy. The trousers are Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans.


----------



## Rossini

Cravate Noire said:


> It would be helpful if you could elaborate that:icon_smile:!
> Colour and pattern coordination is somewhat subjective anyway to a certain degree I think, but it would interesting to know if the whole ensemble or especially the "ankle area" strikes as non working to you?


Yes, and of course it's subjective. My view was that balance was missing - the top and bottom half looked like two separate outfits. The bottom part - obviously very twee, informal, and 'light' - doesn't balance the top, which is quite formal, sharp, and conservative. There's nothing terribly wrong with the trousers in of themselves. While I don't like the socks personally, the main problem I think with them is that the shoes and socks combined make the trousers look too short, again causing imbalance in the ensemble as a whole.


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


> It's still too cold in Yankee-land for springy. The trousers are Kenneth Gordon of New Orleans.


Well, you _are_ on the right side of the river, don't forget, the home of the Derby itself.

I remember now that we discussed those before.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Well, you _are_ on the right side of the river, don't forget, the home of the Derby itself.
> 
> I remember now that we discussed those before.


Indeed, but I was in Columbus for the holiday.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM sweater
Oxxford pant
MD buckle
NM socks
testoni penny-loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*Easter Monday, and none too awake for the day . . .*

It may be the Easter Monday holiday in much of Western Europe and Australia, but it's just another working day here in the US. The weather promises to be fair here in NYC, and I will dress accordingly, though I am barely awake for the experience.

Brown track-stripe three-piece suit, side-vented, three-button, with lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Salmon pink shirt, in a tiny houndstooth check, straight collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Round enamel cufflinks - translucent emerald green center over striated metal edged in white, double-faced.

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Vintage gold watch chain, modern replacement watch

Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Brown suede wing-tip balmorals (Trafalgar, via Syms)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf (clan Muted Hunting Cameron - shades of green, pink and beige - Scotch House, London)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to sleep-walk through one's morning, perhaps?


----------



## mcarthur

^ sounds very nice. Have a good day


----------



## topbroker

My new avatar is the great lawman Eliot Ness, a hero of mine. I've been watching the first season of _The Untouchables_ on DVD with great pleasure.

Interestingly, Ness, although he never had a total Eliot Spitzer-like meltdown, did not get through life without troubles -- marital discord with several wives, alcoholism (ironic in the light of his role during Prohibition), drunk driving. Even this "untouchable" is not unassailable (but then I don't know who is).

I'm dressed in his style today (although without Robert Stack's signature vest).

Medium grey SB 3B ventless suit
Light blue shirt with white and red striping, white spread collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
Jos. A. Bank white tie with rep stripes in light blue and royal blue
Heavy silver tie chain
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Lemon-colored carnation, left lapel
Vintage round silver snap cufflinks with mother-of-pearl insets
Blue marble capped Waterman ballpoint pen with silver accents, shirt breast pocket
Large silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, silver chain attached to waistband
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank dark grey argyle OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage 1980s Churchill dark grey fedora with dark grey band. "Churchill" pin


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## S. Kelly

Tan Sperrys, Nantucket (or barn) red Polo chino shorts (distressed and faded), faded blue Sperry T-shirt, VV anchor and waves belt and a long sleeve LE rugged mesh polo in navy blue. Topped off with a Polo US Open baseball cap. I feel like Summer at the beach!


----------



## Cruiser

*Today was one of those infrequent days*

to wear a suit. I've never posted in this thread (I've also never taken a picture of myself in a mirror), but what the heck. It was in the 30's and spitting snow this morning. The suit and shirt are both charcoal while the tie is dark grey with a bluish sheen. There is more contrast than shows up in the picture, although not a lot by this forum's standards, for sure.

Let the "gangster" and "hitman" comments begin. It is all in fun isn't it? :icon_smile_big:

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=myfoldercays5.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC

Cruiser said:


> to wear a suit. I've never posted in this thread (I've also never taken a picture of myself in a mirror), but what the heck. It was in the 30's and spitting snow this morning. The suit and shirt are both charcoal while the tie is dark grey with a bluish sheen. There is more contrast than shows up in the picture, although not a lot by this forum's standards, for sure.
> 
> Let the "gangster" and "hitman" comments begin. It is all in fun isn't it? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=myfoldercays5.jpg
> 
> Cruiser


...and you're the consigliere for which family? I forget.:icon_smile_wink: Seriously, though it's not my particular style, it looks good.

Side note...has anyone ever told you that you look a little like Elmore Leonard (which is a good thing...he's one of my favorite fiction writers)?


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
NM sweater
Kiton jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## rgrossicone

*New Day, New Avatar, REALLY OLD JACKET*

Ok, so I've been lazy the last few days and haven't posted in WAYWT...lets get back in the mix here:

Cream, Brown, Blue Houndsooth Cashmere T&A 2b double vented Sportcoat-1960's vintage
Brown Boss pants
Brown Polo belt
White Jhane Barnes FC spread collar shirt
Beagle Cufflinks (I love my Lulu)
Blue Borrelli tie
Brown/Orange Argyle socks
Trickers Tan brogued boots

Chilly mornings followed by milder afternoons are difficult to dress for.


----------



## upr_crust

*More awake than yesterday, and spring-ier in one's mode . . .*

It promises to be a fair day here in NYC yet again, and with temperatures moderating a bit in anticipation of meteorological spring (the chronological season has already begun - so they say), I am dressing today in a spring-like mode.

Light grey pinstripe super-150's suit, S/B, two-button, center vent (BB)

Solid deep pink shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, grid of small spots in white (Polo, via Syms)

Oval enamel cufflinks, navy with pattern of seven spots in pink (Pink, via Heathrow duty-free)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Solid grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21 - not the greatest shoes, but I liked the style, and they were marked down even further than the usual discount at C21)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in navy cashmere/wool, silk knotted fringe (Fortnum & Mason)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough style, certainly, to see me through my 9:00 AM conference call (feh!)


----------



## topbroker

It was snowing (since turned to rain) when I headed out to work this morning, so a boutonniere didn't seem quite appropriate today...

J. Peterman dark tan windowpane SB 3B single-vent sportcoat
Brown wool cuffed trousers 
Polo tan button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with Casual CEO today)
Tan cotton pocket square, puff fold
Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Tan patterned OTC socks
Johnston & Murphy dark brown spectator captoes with woven leather contrast
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys, blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Holdfast

Back at work after the Easter break....


----------



## Cordovan

HF,

I think that is the first bow I've seen you wear since I've joined the fora. Quite nice. I don't think that I would have chosen that shirt/ bow combo (and I still would not...), but it looks good on you.

My only complaint is that the white pocket sq. kind of sticks out. I probably would have gone for one with some color.

Cordovan


----------



## weckl

Holdfast, that's one of the most sophisticated ensembles I've seen on this site. Amazing.


----------



## Rossini

weckl said:


> Holdfast, that's one of the most sophisticated _ensembles_ I've seen on this site. Amazing.


I presume you mean the transformer, of course.


----------



## Holdfast

Cordovan said:


> HF,
> 
> I think that is the first bow I've seen you wear since I've joined the fora. Quite nice. I don't think that I would have chosen that shirt/ bow combo (and I still would not...), but it looks good on you.
> 
> My only complaint is that the white pocket sq. kind of sticks out. I probably would have gone for one with some color.
> 
> Cordovan


Thanks. It's an idiosyncratic choice (Conne over on SF has dubbed it an early April Fools.  ) but hey, I like wearing odd combos occasionally. Besides, I wanted to use that shirt for Kent's "brown contest". I was going to wear a cream/russet-striped regular tie instead. But when getting ready this morning, the bowtie just leapt out at me......

The white square is there because I just wanted something with a bit of contrast against all that brown and maroon.



Rossini said:


> I presume you mean the transformer, of course.


What else!


----------



## Cordovan

How have others who have actually seen you reacted to the shirt/ tie combo? I like it better in the pic from the distance than up close, not sure which is more accurate.

I think a burnt orange sq would do the trick.

Cordovan


----------



## Holdfast

Cordovan said:


> How have others who have actually seen you reacted to the shirt/ tie combo? I like it better in the pic from the distance than up close, not sure which is more accurate.


I think the overall effect is more accurate, as people tend to see a person rather than a torso. A close friend mentioned that he thought it looked good. As for everyone at work - no major compliments, no major quizzical looks; just a normal day. Went to do some grocery shopping at the end of the day; again no unusual reactions. I don't think it's as eccentric as it appears, really. Mind you, I live in what can be a rather eccentric city at times so I guess the baseline is different! 



> I think a burnt orange sq would do the trick.


Funnily enough, exactly that was absolutely my second option.


----------



## Cruiser

*Today was the last day---*

to wear a winter tweed jacket for awhile.

https://imageshack.us

Note to self: If you're going to keep doing this get a better camera, better mirror, and better technique at taking your own picture. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Cordovan

If you start doing this regularly, get a better camera with a self timer, a tripod, and a good spot to leave them set up in the same position every day.

Cordovan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Dunhill sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*Attire as comfort . . .*

Why does one bother to dress up? This question came to me as the result of some shocking news with which I was greeted late yesterday afternoon - the unexpected death of a long-time co-worker, a person of whom I was very fond.

The answer to the question, so far, is - to maintain the rhythms of life in the face of chaos, to affirm order, even of such a miniscule nature as one's attire, in the face of all that life can throw at one. It may be vain, it may well be foolish, but it is a small comfort, and comfort is a commodity of which I shall be in need for the nonce.

Well, then, how shall I bring order to my small piece of the universe today?

Navy rope stripe six-button D/B suit, side-vented, ticket pocket, trouser without belt loops (side adjusters and brace buttons) (St. Laurie, NYC)

Lavender end-on-end multi-stripe shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (Pink)

Purple silk tie, small woven spots of lavender (Pink)

Cushioned-shaped lapis lazuli cufflinks, gold-filled mountings

Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with golden fleece emblem (BB - where else?)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport, via Syms)

New & Lingwood black wing-tip balmorals (Jay Kos, NYC)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Tan cashmere/wool flat cap (BB - winds are predicted to be 25-35 mph today, and I don't want to chase a fedora down Wall St.)

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enough ensemble to face the world one more day, perhaps?


----------



## topbroker

^ Very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you . . .*

. . . the shock of it all is still sinking in . . .



topbroker said:


> ^ Very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


----------



## Brideshead

weckl said:


> Holdfast, that's one of the most sophisticated ensembles I've seen on this site. Amazing.


I agree and don't have a problem with the white hank. Very cool look.

As it is a little more Spring-like today (still damp but mild and calm) I thought I would break out a new variation on the semi formal theme. I was also emboldened by the fact that there are very few people in the office this week and I am only spending half a day there, so any 'wardrobe malfunction' would be less likely to be spotted!

The jacket has been seen/described often before - nearly black suit jacket with a very fine self-herringbone, 2B SB centre vent, worn today with:

Newer of my two Crombie white cotton twill shirts - pointed collar and FC

New brushed gilt cufflinks, round with a dull red stone in the centre with a Fifties look IMO - Stratton

Woven silk tie with blue/grey stripe on silvery background and little dark red points (bought for a wedding in 1981 when I was best man) - Armani

Black and gold tie clip to keep the tie 'pushed up' a bit - Dunhill from the late 80s

Pale lavender pocket square - Williams and Griffin, Colchester

New buff colour lightweight wool waistcoat, SB - Moss Bros Royal Ascot Collection

New morning stripe trousers, double pleat and plain bottoms, bought last spring but just had a bit of re-tailoring - M&S Autograph from their 'Bridal' range

Pale marled lilac wool mix ribbed sock - Viyella

Classic black plain toe cap Oxfords - the fairly rare, I think, Church's Lingfield (108 last) shown here on another occasion-









For outerwear it is still cool enough for black Crombie style coat, unlined black Dents and dark navy cotton brolly by Armani.

EDT- Sandalwood by Crabtree and Evelyn


----------



## Brideshead

upr_crust said:


> Why does one bother to dress up?
> 
> Enough ensemble to face the world one more day, perhaps?


....and a lot more days, I am sure. Sorry to hear about your loss.

I remember reading about Audrey Hepburn and was interested to learn that with all her talent she still needed that Givenchy ensemble to make her feel comfortable and give her confidence to go on set.


----------



## topbroker

I skipped the hat today because I am way overdue for a haircut and am using Brylcreem to maintain some sense of order up there; don't want to muss it up.

Dark grey pinstripe SB 3B ventless suit
Alain Figaret button-down shirt, white ground with red and grey striping
Brooks Bros. tie, black with burgundy and white pattern
Vintage scissors tie slide
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, left lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Burgundy silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Burgundy snakeskin tassel loafers (these play against the banker-ishness of the suit, but look surprisingly good with it)
Nautica black DB topcoat, unbuttoned, for extra layer of warmth in morning and evening only; not needed at mid-day


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Why does one bother to dress up? This question came to me as the result of some shocking news with which I was greeted late yesterday afternoon - the unexpected death of a long-time co-worker, a person of whom I was very fond.


My condolences. So very sorry for your loss.

Not my best fitting suit today. But for such a damp day when it's been hidden by a raincoat most of the time, I don't mind too much...


----------



## mcarthur

upr-crust
My condolences on the loss of your friend


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB MTM trousers
H- ps


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you all, for your condolences, and yes . . .*

. . . clothing is armour, whether it be physical or metaphysical.



Brideshead said:


> ....and a lot more days, I am sure. Sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> I remember reading about Audrey Hepburn and was interested to learn that with all her talent she still needed that Givenchy ensemble to make her feel comfortable and give her confidence to go on set.


----------



## Northeastern

*The tie gets noticed...*


----------



## LD111134

Navy Joseph Abboud sportcoat
White Paul Frederick shirt with tab collar and French cuffs
Black Paul Frederick silk/cotton cardigan vest
Navy/red Hermes tie
Red/blue/gold paisley pocket square
Medium gray Jack Victor wool trousers
Patterned blue socks
Black Allen Edmonds Bruzzano horse bit loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Malo sweater
Valentini cords
Zegna belt
Armani socks
AE balmorals


----------



## topbroker

I've been watching the BBC series _Monarch of the Glen_, so I am feeling a wee bit Scottish...

I realize I've been listing my boutonnieres as being in the left lapel, when I've actually been wearing them in the right lapel, so as not to have them on the same side as the pocket square. Chalk up the confusion to right/left dyslexia (which I do suffer from a bit).  Since there are no buttonholes on the right side of my jackets, I use a pin to fasten the flower.

I got that book _The Boutonniere_ in the mail yesterday. Looks very nice. Great photos with ideas I want to try.

Vintage blue-grey two-button double-vented Harris tweed sportcoat from Hector Russell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
AE brown suede Delray split-toe lace-ups


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## DocHolliday

Another flapped-pocket coat. How cruel.

Really dig this ensemble, Holdfast. What are the shoes?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Another flapped-pocket coat. How cruel.


Cruel to be kind, to remind you to get some. 



> Really dig this ensemble, Holdfast. What are the shoes?


Thanks, the shoes are Lobb Paris - Bramptons from memory, in pewter museum.


----------



## kogvos

Holdfast, I wish I had your wardrobe. I'm thoroughly impressed (and suitably envious!).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## rgrossicone

*First Day Back At Work...*

after two days home with a wicked virus. Felling better but the weather isn't. Supposed to be cold and rainy today. So...

Earnest Sewn straight leg jeans
Blue red and white plaid JCrew flannel shirt
Red and blue and white JCrew tie
Black APC 2b 2 vented jacket
black deisel boots
black JCrew overcoat
Black Baileys Fedora and my trusty umbrella at my side


----------



## mcarthur

^ I hope you feel better


----------



## Orgetorix

Samuelsohn suit
JAB shirt
Brooks Bros. tie
Mulberry monks
Not seen: burgundy/navy Trafalgar braces


----------



## Rossini

DocHolliday said:


> Another flapped-pocket coat. How cruel.
> 
> Really dig this ensemble, Holdfast. What are the shoes?


I actually really like the jacket. Don't tell me it's M&S!?


----------



## topbroker

Orgetorix said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> JAB shirt
> Brooks Bros. tie
> Mulberry monks
> Not seen: burgundy/navy Trafalgar braces


Really nice!


----------



## Holdfast

Rossini said:


> I actually really like the jacket. Don't tell me it's M&S!?


RLPL, though I must admit to paying close to M&S prices for that particular jacket. I bought 2 jackets and 2 suits that day, all at Bear Stearns, never to be repeated, sort of prices; in hindsight I should have bought more! :icon_smile_big:



kogvos said:


> Holdfast, I wish I had your wardrobe. I'm thoroughly impressed (and suitably envious!).


It's not as broad as it sometimes appears. I try not to repeat combinations often, which gives the illusion of a wider wardrobe. I wish I had some of the wardrobe of a few other members here, because the depth of items some have is astounding.

Anyway, bringing some more flap-pocket pain for the Doc today -


----------



## topbroker

Delighted to see the weekend upon us.

Medium grey SB 3B ventless suit (second time wearing this week, but it seemed a suitable frame for this shirt --)
Ted Baker charcoal gray-blue check modal reverse button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black silk pocket square, points up
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black OTC socks with subtle woven diamond pattern
Bostonian black kiltie tassel mocs (just a few wearings left in these; rather than resoling, I'll spend that money on an upgrade)


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix-
Nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
Levi's 501
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

Here's my first WAYWT post. Sorry about the photo quality, I'll get it together at some point. 




Ben Silver tie
Lands' End shirt
Hickey Freeman for Neiman Marcus, an older navy plaid
Johnston & Murphy captoes
reversible leather belt from some boutique in Italy (black side)

Disclaimer -- this was at the end of a loooong day. Please excuse the sloppiness!


----------



## topbroker

^ Nicely done! Welcome to AAAC.


----------



## stcolumba

In Toronto, giving a lecture/clinic...

Dark Navy blue with sky blue pinstripe MTM DB suit, functional buttons (all buttoned up, of course!) White linen pocket square

Clarke and Dawe (Belfast) light blue English spread collar shirt, double cuff

Beuer light gold tie with light blue dots

Dark blue Pantherella socks

Black AE Mora shoes


While walking around the city/ shopping...

Spirit of Scotland crewneck sweater (color: Moorgrass)
BB French blue straight collar slim fit shirt
Bill's Khakis (British tan)
Trafalgar brown beaded belt
Brown Mephisto walking shoes
Barbour Beaufort coat


----------



## YYZ-LHR

My first contribution to this thread... Friday's work kit. Comments very welcome.

https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=waywt2mc5.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=waywt1dx5.jpg


----------



## Zingari

YYZ - Very nice suit. where from?


----------



## Holdfast

aboutsomeoneelse said:


> Here's my first WAYWT post. Sorry about the photo quality, I'll get it together at some point.
> 
> Ben Silver tie
> Lands' End shirt
> Hickey Freeman for Neiman Marcus, an older navy plaid
> Johnston & Murphy captoes
> reversible leather belt from some boutique in Italy (black side)
> 
> Disclaimer -- this was at the end of a loooong day. Please excuse the sloppiness!


Looks good!



YYZ-LHR said:


> My first contribution to this thread... Friday's work kit. Comments very welcome.
> 
> https://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=waywt2mc5.jpg https://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=waywt1dx5.jpg


I love the cut of the trousers. Source?

Fabric is interesting & cool too.


----------



## YYZ-LHR

Holdfast said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I love the cut of the trousers. Source?
> 
> Fabric is interesting & cool too.


Thanks! Funny that you highlight the trousers -- they're the aspect I'm least keen on. The suit is my first MTM from Jasper Littman -- I liked it so much that I've had two more made on the same block. Fabric is a funny grey herringbone + light blue stripe from Holland & Sherry.


----------



## Holdfast

YYZ-LHR said:


> Thanks! Funny that you highlight the trousers -- they're the aspect I'm least keen on.


Really?

It looks pretty clean through the leg to me. The waist is slightly high I guess, but through the leg and in terms of break, it looks very tidy to me.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Simon Myerson

YYZ - great watch.


----------



## topbroker

I woke up today thinking that the weather would be perfect for my barn coat, which I haven't worn since the fall. So:

Woodsman tan barn coat with plaid lining, brown corduroy collar and sleeve trim
Levi's 529 light denim low-rise "straight leg" jeans (although these are called straight leg, the leg openings are actually a wide 22")
Old Navy blue plaid button-down shirt (had this for years, still looks nice)
Black jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (Left wrist)
Black ribbed OTC socks
Dan Post black leather pointy-toe cowboy boots

I thought of maybe wearing one of my cowboy hats to top the outfit off, but that was a little more theatric than I wanted to be on a low-key Saturday.


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## playdohh22

DocHolliday said:


>


Nice fit, Mr.Holliday :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


>


Not your usual style Doc (but still as cool as always); special occasion?

Casual dinner out -


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambswool sweater
> HF cords
> H- ps


Very nice look. I especially like the ps with the shirt.


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni pocket-square
JS suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
NM socks
testoni tassel loafers


----------



## manuduenas

@Holdfast:

Usually I don't like collarless sweaters beneath a SC but it looks pretty good in your case.

manuduenas


----------



## Holdfast

manuduenas said:


> @Holdfast:
> 
> Usually I don't like collarless sweaters beneath a SC but it looks pretty good in your case.
> 
> manuduenas


Thanks! I tried it again today...


----------



## Rossini

Looks quite good - the only problem of course is that your jacket collar will get dirty (and will wear) much more quickly as there's no protection between it and your neck. I wouldn't do it with your best jacket. 

After two hard days of matches on court, I'm sore and bruised so totally casual today - replay jeans, trovata t-shirt, ever hoodie, tods shoes. May I be struck down!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II


----------



## Holdfast

Rossini said:


> Looks quite good - the only problem of course is that your jacket collar will get dirty (and will wear) much more quickly as there's no protection between it and your neck. I wouldn't do it with your best jacket.


Didn't think of that; good point. I do it only rarely in general; just a bit of coincidence that it's two days running.


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

A very typical Sunday morning/early afternoon for me (I am a creature of routine):

Picked up Snackwells at local MotoMart
Coffee (Seattle Roast) for an hour at Atlanta Bread Company (reading Trollope's _Can You Forgive Her?_)
Lunch at Qdoba ("Naked Burrito" -- simply rice, chicken, mixed beans -- no cheese, sauce, etc.) (switch book to Fitzgerald's _Tender Is the Night_)
Visit to my pals at Appleton's Joseph A. Bank store (picked up two pairs of clearance OTC socks today) 
Visit to my tanning place to improve my coloration

Here's the outfit for that agenda:

Pendleton dark green blackwatch plaid SB 2B single-vent sportcoat
Pal Zileri black gabardine dress trousers, plain bottoms
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Black diamond-patterned OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers


----------



## AlanC

Adam hat restored by Art Fawcett (my grandfather's hat)
Norman Hilton suit
Brooks Bros shirt
Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
Trafalgar LE braces
Abboud Desert Jasper cufflinks
Wright/Sanders & Sanders double monks


----------



## Holdfast

Wow, excellent outfit today Alan. Love it.


----------



## Rossini

+1 that's cool. A pictorial answer to all those threads about braces and belt loops. The pocket square is clever.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan!!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Great job done by Art on your grandfather fedora. I like your attire. You will be soon wearing bulls and bears braces


----------



## AlanC

Thank you for the kind words, everyone.



mcarthur said:


> You will be soon wearing bulls and bears braces


It won't be long. Here are my recent Trafalgar LE acquisitions:


----------



## mcarthur

^ very nice collection


----------



## TMMKC

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very nice, Alan!!


Here, here! Well done.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
pocket-square
RLP sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Many great looks, but one of AlanC's best efforts (and that is saying something)!


----------



## topbroker

One of Green Bay's last reputable men's clothiers, The Haberdasher, has been holding a "going out of business" sale (now in its "final week," but who knows?). Last week I picked up two sportcoats, two pair of dress trousers, and one pair of Pantherella socks for a mere $200.00 (I used my bargaining skills). First fruit of that purchase on display today, top item:

Bill Kaiserman rough-textured SB 3B ventless brown sportcoat with tan and black windowpanes, 85% baby alpaca/10% silk/5% nylon ($60.00!!)
Jos. A. Bank British tan cuffed trousers (borrowed from full suit)
Enro light blue point collar shirt
Cape Cod brown/cream patterned tie
Gold collar safety pin
Vintage brass tie slide with mother-of-pearl sailboat
Brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Brown leather dress belt with silver buckle, vertical score lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Sand-colored patterned OTC socks
Brown suede snaffle-bit loafers
Scala dark brown fedora with matching leather band, "Scala" pin
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar, at the ready (supposed to rain)
LL Bean 5-eyelet duck boots, brown uppers, also at the ready
Nike green/black umbrella, ditto


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Preu Pummel

AlanC said:


>


Wow. I really loathe braces with images on them, but THOSE are really great. Your whole look is brilliant.
You always put together great combinations. I would have never had the stones to get a purple chalkstripe, then to combine it with the bright orange tie. Sometimes you take it right up to the edge and leave it hanging there, but it never falls off. Sharp.


----------



## Acct2000

Great Outfit, Holdfast! (It's getting hard not to take it for granted! LOL)


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> Many great looks, but one of AlanC's best efforts (and that is saying something)!


Thanks, AP, and everyone else for your kind words.



Preu Pummel said:


> Wow. I really loathe braces with images on them, but THOSE are really great. Your whole look is brilliant.


Thanks (I think :icon_smile_wink!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Back to the grind*

CK 2 silver button, double vented Navy blazer
Blue Armani pocket square
light blue Anna Mattuozzo shirt
blue Borrelli tie
Grey plaid Hugo Boss pants
Duchamps purple striped socks
C&J semi brogues black

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2059429180103029505WRAnSi

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2023160610103029505eaegwE

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2002770030103029505mTRuUF


----------



## Rossini

Zegna Trofeo Silk Grey Herringbone suit
H&K White Cutaway Shirt
Drake's Lilac tie with white flowers
Pantherella socks
C&J Weymouth


----------



## rgrossicone

Rossini said:


> Zegna Trofeo Silk Grey Herringbone suit
> H&K White Cutaway Shirt
> Drake's Lilac tie with white flowers
> Pantherella socks
> C&J Weymouth


Happy 2000 Rossini!


----------



## kitonbrioni

CK jacket
RLPL sweater
DS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## YYZ-LHR

AlanC, the whole getup is spectacular. Is that everyday work kit?

My less-worthy contribution:

















Another Littman suit (this one, i realise, in need of a press) and Russell & Hodge shirt. A little bit too much cuff?


----------



## Cravate Noire

> Wow. I really loathe braces with images on them, but THOSE are really great. Your whole look is brilliant.


+1

Holdfast, I really like that chalkstripe suit!

The (dark) red cords I have worn last time were quite subdued in comparison to these:icon_smile_big:








​_








































_


----------



## Daveboxster

rgrossicone said:


> CK 2 silver button, double vented Navy blazer
> Blue Armani pocket square
> light blue Anna Mattuozzo shirt
> blue Borrelli tie
> Grey plaid Hugo Boss pants
> Duchamps purple striped socks
> C&J semi brogues black
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2002770030103029505mTRuUF


Great bold socks with a rather traditional outfit.


----------



## The Louche

No such thing as too much cuff! Is Littman a bespoke tailor - I like that suit very much...

Louche



YYZ-LHR said:


> AlanC, the whole getup is spectacular. Is that everyday work kit?
> 
> My less-worthy contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Littman suit (this one, i realise, in need of a press) and Russell & Hodge shirt. A little bit too much cuff?


----------



## YYZ-LHR

The Louche said:


> No such thing as too much cuff! Is Littman a bespoke tailor - I like that suit very much...
> 
> Louche


Thank you. I think it may be at the upper end of the acceptable amount of cuff, but I'm pleased that no one has expressed shock/horror yet. Jasper Littman is a travelling tailor in London, doing bespoke and (very good, I think) MTM. So far I've only sampled the MTM.


----------



## Holdfast

YYZ-LHR said:


> Thank you. I think it may be at the upper end of the acceptable amount of cuff, but I'm pleased that no one has expressed shock/horror yet.


That's because it looks great. 



Cravate Noire said:


>


Very nice!

Got a "you look very smart", "I love your jacket" and a "I want to find a women's jacket with that kind of pattern" from the lady I was having lunch with, which can't be bad. Well, unless she was suggesting it looks like a women's jacket.... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

We're starting "Dress for Success" month at my company (a cancer fund-raiser), so there are actually some other guys in suits and ties today. Refreshing.

Navy pinstripe SB 2B single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
Brooks Bros. navy/white stripe point collar shirt
Jos. A. Bank yellow-gold tie with navy and white rep stripes
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
Navy patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Trafalgar burnished gold/light blue patterned silk braces
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos. A. Bank navy patterned OTC socks
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe laceups in black calf and black deerskin
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Fresh haircut, short and sharp


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
nicely done!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Simon Myerson

HF - really great choice of pocket square. Bold and sets the whole thing off.


----------



## LD111134

Polo navy flannel 6-button DB blazer
Generic white cotton pocket square/hank
White-and-blue gingham Paul Frederick shirt
Yellow repp BB tie with white and sky blue stripes
Charcoal wool/cashmere Jack Victor trousers
Black Alden full-brogue kiltie slip-ons


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Polo navy flannel 6-button DB blazer
> Generic white cotton pocket square/hank
> White-and-blue gingham Paul Frederick shirt
> Yellow repp BB tie with white and sky blue stripes
> Charcoal wool/cashmere Jack Victor trousers
> Black Alden full-brogue kiltie slip-ons


This sounds excellent.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
JS sweater
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*It's good to be back in "real clothes" again . . .*

It 's been frustrating for my inner peacock the last several working days, with dire predictions of bad weather making my attire for work an entirely practical matter, but, with ample sunshine predicted for today, I again take up the challenge of looking well-outfitted.

Brown track-striped three-piece suit, three-button jacket, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat (BB GF)

Light blue shirt w/ bold dark blue graph pattern, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt Sea Island)

Solid dark red silk tie (BB)

Oval enamel double-faced cufflinks, dark red w/ small rhomboid in the center in gold

Medium blue silk foulard pocket square, accent colour red, folded into three points, and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo via Syms)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via Syms)

Red-brown Italian-made moc-toe bluchers (J&M)

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Blue-green silk jacquard scarf, overall pattern of interlaced circles (Frank Stella, NYC)

Grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, NYC)

Hermes Equipage

I feel better already, just from describing my planned ensemble.


----------



## topbroker

Starting to feel more spring-like in Wisconsin! 

Going this evening to the "Welcome Home" dinner for the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers Class A minor league baseball team, a Seattle Mariners affiliate here in Appleton. I'm a "team owner," as the team has a public ownership model (like the Green Bay Packers). A share goes for $50.00. The atmosphere at Fox Cities Stadium is very pleasant and I go to games frequently during the summer. When I go to night games straight from work, I go in my business attire (Marty Mathis will approve). I enjoy being the only one in the stadium dressed that way. On weekends I might be a little more casual.

As a team owner I know everyone in the front office, the radio announcer, the board of directors, and so on. That's something nice about small-city America, the "where everyone knows your name" effect. One can position oneself so much closer to institutions. If I were still in Chicago, I assure you that no one in the Cubs organization would care who I was. Nor would I be likely to be on a first-name basis with area mayors and other politicians, CEOs, museum directors, symphony conductors, and so on. Big cities have many attractions, but they are truly more impersonal; the machinery of things is at a greater distance unless one has considerable money, power, or family connections to begin with. Here in Wisconsin, to be involved at a high level, you just show up.

Black/white houndstooth silk/wool SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Pal Zileri black gabardine trousers, plain bottoms
White-on-white point collar French cuff shirt
Black/white slant-striped tie
Silver tie bar, angled down
Black silk pocket square, points up
White pom flower, right lapel
Checkerboard cufflinks
Black leather dress belt, silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical stripes
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe lace-ups in black calf and black deerskin (pretty jazzy!)
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin
Nautica black DB topcoat (for extra warmth morning and evening only)


----------



## satorstyle

I see the Zegna's make their debut, great looking shoes. Nice choice.


----------



## topbroker

What's the skin and maker of the shoes? Ultra-sharp!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H-ps


----------



## Holdfast

^ I think you must have a very nice selection of Hermes squares. Sometimes I'm curious what the patterns on each actually are. I like some of the more whimsical 80s designs.



satorstyle said:


> I see the Zegna's make their debut, great looking shoes. Nice choice.





topbroker said:


> What's the skin and maker of the shoes? Ultra-sharp!


As satorstyle says, they're Zegna. Limited Edition (a run of about 600-ish I think) and in crocodile. Fun shoes. Thank you for both your kind comments.


----------



## J Jarvis

*What are you wearing today*

A pair of nicely faded black 501s, A black polo shirt with collar up and black cotton polo sweater over, and a pair of Black Label medium-brown cowboy boots (really comfortable). In my profession (English Professor) this manner of attire is predominate and, believe it or not, considered academic. Go figure.


----------



## Holdfast

J Jarvis said:


> ... a pair of Black Label medium-brown cowboy boots


I don't think I've seen Black Label cowboy boots. I'm trying to reconcile the city-slicker RL Black Label image with cowboy boots. Any pics? Sounds very interesting!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today at PS 104...*

...I wore an Armand Basi 2 bt rounded peak lapel navy w subtle stripe 2 vent suit
Pink Anna Matt. cutaway collar shirt
2" Yellow Burberry tie
Pink and Yellow Kent Wang square
Black John Varvatos Oxfords

My first picture for the forum taken in my classroom...

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2201072570103029505omRqrv

...and the second n front of my under construction belletin board in the hallway outside my room.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2547041280103029505czJovM


----------



## playdohh22

rgrossicone, where do you teach ?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
JS sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons


----------



## davidhm

*Why the obscured faces?*

It's like an escort or swinger board!


----------



## balder

MIT t-shirt(from a visit,unfortunatly did not attend!) 
Levi 501's 
Rieker dark blue slippers.

I will be in front of the computer most of the day trying to finish some work and wife has gone of with the car-hence reason for dress!!


----------



## rgrossicone

playdohh22 said:


> rgrossicone, where do you teach ?


8th Grade Social Studies in Bay Ridge...


----------



## upr_crust

*Whatever was I thinking . . .?*

With the inclement weather (or threat of it) of late, I'm rather out of practice for dressing well, which may explain today's ensemble, which is rather "Wall St. meets the Russian Mafia".

Black bead-stripe 2-button suit, center vent (JAB)

Deep cerise spread collar shirt, herringbone weave fabric, double cuffs (Pink)

Royal blue silk foulard tie, pattern of tiny snails and hedgehogs in blue and yellow (Pink)

Enamelled wren farthing cufflinks, enamelled background in deep blue (Benson & Clegg, London)

Plain black leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black BB tassel loafers (BB)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Grey fedora (second day in a row - a strange phenomenon)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Certainly an eccentric combo, but it entertains my sense of whimsy.

FWIW, Holdfast, the new shoes are quite handsome, but I would tremble to see the price tag (crocodile from Zegna - the gross national product of a small nation comes to mind . . .). Wear them well, in any case.


----------



## playdohh22

rgrossicone said:


> 8th Grade Social Studies in Bay Ridge...


Oh really ? I use to go to school around that area.


----------



## Holdfast

playdohh22 said:


>


Nice. Love the colour contrasts.

First mild & sunny day for a while here -


----------



## topbroker

The Red and the Grey today.

Jos. A. Bank SB 2B ventless light gray/blue plaid suit, plain bottom trousers
Paul Fredrick grey herringbone spread collar shirt
Geoffrey Beene red/silver/black slant-striped tie
Thick silver tie chain
Maroon silk pocket square with white polka dots
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Burgundy snakeskin tassel loafers
Churchill grey fedora with black band, 2.5" brim, company pin, late 1980s vintage
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Chilly Thursday...*

calls for bright, warm colors:

Ecru Finamore Napoli Shirt
Orange Floral E Zegna Tie
Red and Yellow Pocket Square
Brown Banana Republic (for shame!) wool dress pants
JCrew Brown Belt
100% Cashmere Polo Brown Plaid Sportcoat (2 vents-an eBay beauty!)
To Boot NY Brown Wingtips
Tangerine Socks (the kids loved those!)

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2375425280103029505MCFvaN

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2219594220103029505AJEZgP

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2708906460103029505dmSLcy


----------



## satorstyle

rgrossicone said:


> calls for bright, warm colors:
> 
> Ecru Finamore Napoli Shirt
> Orange Floral E Zegna Tie
> Red and Yellow Pocket Square
> Brown Banana Republic (for shame!) wool dress pants
> JCrew Brown Belt
> 100% Cashmere Polo Brown Plaid Sportcoat (2 vents-an eBay beauty!)
> To Boot NY Brown Wingtips
> Tangerine Socks (the kids loved those!)
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2375425280103029505MCFvaN
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2219594220103029505AJEZgP
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2708906460103029505dmSLcy


Now that outfit is too "cool for school". Well done!


----------



## rgrossicone

satorstyle said:


> Now that outfit is too "cool for school". Well done!


Thank you! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Mason's pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## The Other Andy

rgrossicone said:


> calls for bright, warm colors:
> 
> Ecru Finamore Napoli Shirt
> Orange Floral E Zegna Tie
> Red and Yellow Pocket Square
> Brown Banana Republic (for shame!) wool dress pants
> JCrew Brown Belt
> 100% Cashmere Polo Brown Plaid Sportcoat (2 vents-an eBay beauty!)
> To Boot NY Brown Wingtips
> Tangerine Socks (the kids loved those!)
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2375425280103029505MCFvaN
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2219594220103029505AJEZgP
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2708906460103029505dmSLcy


awesome look - I love the socks. Nothing wrong with BR pants - own some myself


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RPL lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

This morning at a gas station a fellow saw me in my full outfit including hat and sunglasses and asked: "FBI agent?" Which kind of made my day (especially considering my Eliot Ness avatar). 

Burberry DB ventless navy blazer with gold buttons
Light gray cuffed wool trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton spread-collar French cuff shirt
Jos. A. Bank zig-zag patterned tie in gold and brown
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Trafalgar dark gold patterned braces
Vintage cufflinks, intricately etched squares on plain gold circle background



Silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, silver chain attached to trouser waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank charcoal patterned OTC socks
AE Delray brown suede split-toe lacups
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers
Oakley sunglasses
Lawman attitude, apparently


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> calls for bright, warm colors:
> https://inlinethumb22.webshots.com/42069/2375425280103029505S600x600Q85.jpg


I think this is one of your best outfits so far. Nice one.

Last day of the week (though I'm working on call on Sunday)!


----------



## il vecchio

Thought spring had arrived in London. So wrong back to winter this weekend, so dug out 15 year old cheviot. Long retired nowhere to go but planning to be a flaneur today.


----------



## AlmostSmart

HF I always like your look, as you wear such great clothes.

I particularly like you in white shirts. Can anyone tell me why I like the look of white shirts more than other colours?


----------



## Holdfast

il vecchio said:


> Thought spring had arrived in London. So wrong back to winter this weekend, so dug out 15 year old cheviot. Long retired nowhere to go but planning to be a flaneur today.


Already posted my compliments on this superb ensemble on SF, but it's truly great. I love the relaxed but controlled and confident vibe to it all. Works very well indeed.



AlmostSmart said:


> Can anyone tell me why I like the look of white shirts more than other colours?


Repressed memories from school?  Or a deep subconscious desire to purify yourself? :icon_smile_big:

I don't actually wear white shirts much, but they have their place. I wanted a brisk look today so it seemed appropriate. /shrug.


----------



## Cravate Noire

A bit wider than usual...


----------



## dcdapper

rgrossicone said:


> calls for bright, warm colors:
> 
> Ecru Finamore Napoli Shirt
> Orange Floral E Zegna Tie
> Red and Yellow Pocket Square
> Brown Banana Republic (for shame!) wool dress pants
> JCrew Brown Belt
> 100% Cashmere Polo Brown Plaid Sportcoat (2 vents-an eBay beauty!)
> To Boot NY Brown Wingtips
> Tangerine Socks (the kids loved those!)
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2375425280103029505MCFvaN
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2219594220103029505AJEZgP
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2708906460103029505dmSLcy


Sublime! I love everything about the outfit, especially the sports coat. The tie and pocket square set it off brilliantly.


----------



## dcdapper

il vecchio said:


> Thought spring had arrived in London. So wrong back to winter this weekend, so dug out 15 year old cheviot. Long retired nowhere to go but planning to be a flaneur today.


Love the tie. It works really well with the suit. If I may ask, what is the brand of the suit?


----------



## Justin

Well, I decided to bust out one of the suits I've never worn. Decided to keep the getup conservative to start until I decide how I like it.

Suit is grey window pane with the vertical lines being medium blue and the horizontal lines in pink. Shirt is a pink OCBD (if I decide to keep wearing this suit it's going to be replaced with a point collar), tie is 2 tone patterened grenadine- black and a really, really dark red (more black with a touch of red than red with alot of black). 
Pants need taken in 2", but i really like the fit of the jacket.










Justin


----------



## miamimike

*HoldFast*

Your outfit looks great. I really like the chili color shoes (chili right?) those look so good with navy I think I might have to get a pair. The only thing I dont like about the suit is the shoulders. In the picture it looks like you have very narrow shoulders and a wide waist. I dont know if thats you or just how the suit drapes on you. The thing I would suggest is maybe some thicker or longer shoulder padding to make your shoulders look more defined and/or more waist supression

I have lots of problems with my suits fitting my shoulders since they are wide,muscular, and thin waist.

Remember its just a suggestion but overall the whole suit looks great. Personally the everyday person at work or in the street wont notice any flaws in your suit unless they are askandy members. If people do then watch out cause they are checking you out far to long.


----------



## Holdfast

miamimike said:


> Your outfit looks great. I really like the chili color shoes (chili right?) those look so good with navy I think I might have to get a pair. The only thing I dont like about the suit is the shoulders. In the picture it looks like you have very narrow shoulders and a wide waist. I dont know if thats you or just how the suit drapes on you. The thing I would suggest is maybe some thicker or longer shoulder padding to make your shoulders look more defined and/or more waist supression
> 
> I have lots of problems with my suits fitting my shoulders since they are wide,muscular, and thin waist.
> 
> Remember its just a suggestion but overall the whole suit looks great. Personally the everyday person at work or in the street wont notice any flaws in your suit unless they are askandy members. If people do then watch out cause they are checking you out far to long.


Thanks for the advice - my shoulders aren't very wide and my hips are a bit wider than they "should" be according to classical proportions. I do like my suits to idealise my figure somewhat... but at the end of the day, my figure is what it is and even a good suit can only do so much. My arm position in the photos is a bit more splayed than normal for me though, which I think enhances the appearance of a "carrying angle"! 

I think more shoulder padding/extension would make me feel too uncomfortable in myself and while I understand where you're coming from, I'm more or less happy with the degree of idealisation this suit offers me. I'm more tolerant of heavier extension/padding in DBs, and do have one or two that do this.


----------



## DocHolliday

It's nice to see more folks posting pics. Good work, guys.


----------



## miamimike

*HoldFast*

Thats true, a suit can only do so much. Trust me I know, but as long as your confy and happy with the way it looks on you then thats what counts. Your other pics looks good also.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Oxxford pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
MN loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck 
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## The Other Andy

Yesterday at the Tampa Airport:

RL Signature Suit
Kiton Shirt
Hermes tie and square
(note: there is some green in the tie that goes with the square, you just can't see it in the pic)

Neiman Marcus charcoal/orange house brand socks
AE Senecas (black)
Trafalgar braces
no-name glasses
JLC Master Geo Comp


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice attire


----------



## topbroker

Northeast Wisconsin's best weather so far in 2008 -- sunny, 60s, light breeze, lovely. Ran all my Saturday errands, now listening to my minor league Wisconsin Timber Rattlers on the road (Quad Cities) on the Internet while I type this. Chris Mehring, the Rattlers radio announcer, is a great guy, friend of mine, and writes the best baseball blog that I've seen: check it out if you're a fan.

https://rattler-radio.blogspot.com/

Palm Beach dark brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Taupe cuffed wool trousers
Jos. A. Bank dark brown merino wool long-sleeved polo, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Brown silk pocket square, points up
Medium brown leather dress belt with gold buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Vintage Dobbs cognac felt fedora, matching band with buckle, feather (first wearing!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni pocket-square
NM tie
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Patrick06790

I should have Ralphus snap these before, not after. Way off the Trad reservation today with pleats and darted side-vented blazer. Overdressing for work came in very handy today; I had to take a med-seeking resident to two different hospitals and was met with a welcome degree of cooperation from the staff people at both venues.

And I had the dubious pleasure, in the course of a thoroughly futile and exasperating evening, of this exchange:

Nurse: Are you the director at Space Camp?
Self: Hell, no. I'm a sportswriter.

Watch is an old Waltham auto. Shoes are Faconnable/AEs that appeared on eBay a while back and got snapped up right quick.

BB outlet shirt; no-name eBay blazer; Berle flannels; Hober square; thrifted tie; grey/blue SmartWool argyles (not shown).

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?9330c0ebc5.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1d6c2691ca.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c754c71fc9.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?887f979cdf.jpg


----------



## il vecchio

dcdapper said:


> Love the tie. It works really well with the suit. If I may ask, what is the brand of the suit?


Thanks for your comments. Suit is bespoke,as I say about 15/16 years ago.
Guy who made all my clothes for the last 25 years passed away recently so
no more for either of us.


----------



## Holdfast

Patrick - looking great.


We had about 5-6" snow overnight. Yeah, in April. Very pretty to wake up and see it thick on the ground though. Well, until I remembered I'm on call for work today...


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good day for Tingley overshoes


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Corbin cords
H- ps


----------



## Slim Portly

DocHolliday said:


> From earlier today, for a bit of SF fun:


What a beautiful pocket square.


----------



## spectre

Self: Hell, no. I'm a sportswriter.

Me too

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?9330c0ebc5.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1d6c2691ca.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c754c71fc9.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?887f979cdf.jpg[/quote]


----------



## topbroker

Another lovely day in Northeast Wisconsin, although that does mean an early start to the familiar sartorial sins of summer. I was reminded, for example, as if I needed the reminder, that 55-year-olds do not look good in flip-flops, especially away from the beach.  

All I can do is lead by example:

Bill Kaiserman rough-textured SB 3B ventless brown sportcoat with tan and black windowpanes, 85% baby alpaca/10% silk/5% nylon
JAB British tan cuffed wool trousers (borrowed from suit; they go with this sportcoat well)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Burgundy leather dress belt with silver buckle (I meant to grab the medium brown belt, but what the heck)
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
Bass medium brown tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Vintage 1980s Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton jacket
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
NM belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## topbroker

I am deliberately de-formalizing the double-breasted suit I'm wearing today by pairing it with a button-down shirt and Euro-loafers. Contrarian me! I'm going to the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers opening game after work tonight, in suit and tie of course, although I'll replace my fedora with a Timber Rattlers cap. 

Navy mini-check double-breasted ventless suit
Polo white button-down
Purple patterned tie
Buzzing fly tie tack (not sure of the vintage, but people love this piece; a real conversation starter!)
Purple patterned silk pocket square, points up
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Baseball lapel pin, left lapel
Purple patterned braces with gold and light blue mini-squares
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
JAB navy patterned OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Wisconsin Timber Rattlers cap for later
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar (slight chance of rain, but I also might need this for warmth at the ball park tonight)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Nice attire


----------



## LD111134

A wonderfully sunny day here in Chi-town.

Pal Zileri marine blue birds-eye SB sportcoat with dual vents
Paul Frederick gray/white stripe end-on-end weave shirt
RL Polo woven burgundy (?) tie with black pattern
Lubiam triple pleated light gray nailhead trousers (orphaned from an old suit)
Brooks Brothers dark violet/electric blue pocket square
Black socks
Allen Edmonds black Bruzzano horse-bit loafers


----------



## BLFancher

*Tell me...*

about that tie, Holdfast. I've been looking for similar.


----------



## playdohh22

Holdfast, looks nice.


----------



## Kregg

playdohh22 said:


> Holdfast, looks nice.


J.Crew hoodie I assume? If so, I have the same one in hunter green. =)

And HoldFast, which Burberry cologne do you wear? I'm thinking of buying the London, but I haven't quite decided.


----------



## Cordovan

Kregg said:


> And HoldFast, which Burberry cologne do you wear? I'm thinking of buying the London, but I haven't quite decided.


I thought I was perceptive until Kregg comes along and can smell cologne thru a picture :icon_smile_big:.

Cordovan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## LD111134

Joseph Abboud (I know, not a lot of love on AAAC!) navy pinstripe suit - 2-button SB double vents.
Paul Frederick pale pink spread collar french cuff shirt
RL Polo teal repp tie with narrow purple stripes
Square swivel-back cufflings with moonstones (purchased from a craftswoman at a flea market)
Yellow and sky blue gingham linen pocket square
Armani tank watch with black band
Coach burgundy belt
black socks
Alfred Sargent burgundy tassel slip-ons


----------



## Holdfast

BLFancher said:


> about that tie, Holdfast. I've been looking for similar.


I don't think I can help you much - it's a random no-name department store tie, "Meillard of London" on the label if I remember rightly. It's a skinny tie that was bought the LAST time skinny ties were popular. 



Kregg said:


> And HoldFast, which Burberry cologne do you wear? I'm thinking of buying the London, but I haven't quite decided.


I think you're confusing me with *topbroker*. Of course, if I did wear Burberry, I'd have been really freaked out. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## playdohh22

Kregg said:


> J.Crew hoodie I assume? If so, I have the same one in hunter green. =)


Yes, J.crew shirt too. :icon_smile_big:



Kregg said:


> And HoldFast, which Burberry cologne do you wear? I'm thinking of buying the London, but I haven't quite decided.


And how would you know ? Are you stalking Holdfast !? :crazy:


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Joseph Abboud (I know, not a lot of love on AAAC!) navy pinstripe suit - 2-button SB double vents.
> Paul Frederick pale pink spread collar french cuff shirt
> RL Polo teal repp tie with narrow purple stripes
> Square swivel-back cufflings with moonstones (purchased from a craftswoman at a flea market)
> Yellow and sky blue gingham linen pocket square
> Armani tank watch with black band
> Coach burgundy belt
> black socks
> Alfred Sargent burgundy tassel slip-ons


You're gracing your fair city.


----------



## topbroker

Holdfast said:


> I think you're confusing me with *topbroker*. Of course, if I did wear Burberry, I'd have been really freaked out. :icon_smile_big:


I wear the standard Burberry.

Nice shoes and socks! Do tell us more.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks - shoes are Ferragamo (regular line), socks are probably M&S (can't remember for sure though).


----------



## topbroker

I'm working from home today because I was suddenly hit by a bug last night at the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers game. I toyed with the notion that it might have had something to do with the two burgers I ate at the game, but those babies were very well-done (as I like them) so I don't think it can have been that. And stomach involvement has been fairly mild. The main symptom was a sudden case of the chills, followed by restless fitful sleep and a 100 degree temperature this morning. 

So I'm taking it easy today, catching up on my work email and other light remote tasks, eating bland rice and ginger ale. Nonetheless, I did get dressed, because I had to leave the apartment briefly to get my morning coffee and Snackwells. I also might go to a meeting of a local professional aliance later this afternoon, if I'm feeling up to it. 

As always, my cat Claire is visibly delighted to have me home for the day.

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
JAB grey herringbone cuffed cotton trousers (new purchase, first wearing; the trousers have a medium heaviness and are very nice for business casual purposes)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down
Green/grey geometric-patterned tie
Green silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black leather dress belt, silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
JAB charcoal grey patterned OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Polo wireframe eyeglasses (couldn't be bothered putting in my contacts today)

Overall, the outfit is jauntier than I feel!


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> You're gracing your fair city.


You are quite the gentleman and boulevardier, TB. You do A-town proud!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## The Other Andy

Feeling blue today?


----------



## DocHolliday

Kinda shoddy pic -- didn't have much time to fool with it.


----------



## manuduenas

Wow great shoes (what kind??)!!! I like the shoelaces!!


----------



## Cordovan

Doc,

Is that collar as big as it seems to be (wide?)?

Cordovan


----------



## DocHolliday

manuduenas said:


> Wow great shoes (what kind??)!!! I like the shoelaces!!


They're EG Cardiffs. The crazy shoelaces, though, are my doing, and I appreciate the kind words.

Cordovan, does the collar strike you as particularly wide? It's a spread, but not a cutaway.


----------



## The Other Andy

Doc,

what color are the pants? they look blue in the first pic, grey in the next. I really like the coat as well who makes it?


----------



## Cordovan

DocHolliday said:


> Cordovan, does the collar strike you as particularly wide? It's a spread, but not a cutaway.


I know that it's a spread but the flaps look kind of big to me with that knot. I do like that knot - and I'm not saying I dislike anything here, but everytime I look at your pic, the collar sticks out to me.

BTW- I too don't insist on tying my laces the stylish way (where it looks like a line on top of line, etc - name?). I find it too impractical for when I want to loosen and tighten. I'm anal and neurotic in too many other ways to care about that. So basically, nice laces.

Cordovan


----------



## Kregg

Wow, sorry about the mix up.

Nothing special about today's ensemble:

RLP Polo Shirt, white
Lucky Brand Jeans, dark wash
Puma Speed Cats

Weather in the 60's, and I'm loving it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM silk pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Grenson monkstraps


----------



## upr_crust

*After a short hiatus, I return to the working world . . .*

After setting aside the last two days for the prep for a routine medical exam, and then the exam itself, I am actually happy to be returning to work, and something approximating a normal working day. (As unpleasant as the prep was for the procedure, the procedure itself went well, and proved that I am still healthy as a horse.)

With an eye for the upcoming weather patterns, in conjunction with what's currently in use in my suit closet, here's my attire to start my week on a Wednesday:

Brown three-piece, three-button track-striped suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented (BB GF)

Solid pale pink super-180's fabric shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Vivid gree silk foulard tie, pattern of tiny Chinese acrobats in yellow, red and blue (Ferragamo)

Silk pocket square, overall arabesque pattern in subtle shades of green and taupe (Talbott, via C21 - a whopping $7.99 investment made last week)

Gold vintage pocket watch chain, modern pocket watch replacement

Sterling silver cufflinks, set with faceted aventurines (a celadon-green stone) (Tyrwhitt)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown OTC ribbed socks (Syms)

Dark brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in solid navy cashmere/wool (Fortnum & Mason)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

An ensemble celebratory enough for a Wednesday, no?


----------



## LD111134

Fairly cold day in our fair city - now in the high 30's but supposedly will warm up to the low 50's (3 degrees to 11.5 degrees for our celsius-oriented colleagues). Probably one of the last day to wear flannel (sans overcoat):

Polo by RL solid navy DB wool-cashmere flannel suit (side tabs, so no belt)
Paul Frederick maroon bengal stripe shirt with white tab collar and white french cuffs
Monogramed sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks (from dear old Dad, with whom I share initials)
Robert Talbott copper-brown glen plaid pocket square
Mark Shale cashmere blue-gray glen plaid tie
Navy socks with light blue ropes
Alden shell cordovan balmoral wing tips
Armani tank watch with black leather band


----------



## radix023

As the Olympic flame is in America today, I'm wearing this beauty:

https://www.rsf.org/article.php3?id_article=25057


----------



## Rossini

radix023 said:


> As the Olympic flame is in America today, I'm wearing this beauty:
> 
> https://www.rsf.org/article.php3?id_article=25057


I thought the link was going to take me to that monk outfit in the orange shirt thread. :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

^ The Beijing Olympics are going down the tubes. I wouldn't want to be anywhere nearby this summer.


----------



## topbroker

So I would have stayed home today, and I might not even have gotten dressed up today, because my temperature is actually running a degree higher than yesterday. But yesterday afternoon I got a call from a veep who said the CEO had requested me to help with training sessions at 6:00 AM (for 3rd shift manufacturing) and 1:00 PM today. What can one say? I have a moody CEO who once went ballistic on me for missing a meeting in the middle of a blizzard. I don't want to risk his wrath if I can help it. So I pulled myself out of bed at an ungodly hour and somehow made the 45 minute drive to arrive by 6:00. The only consolation is, I'll be out of here promptly at 2:00, since I'll be at low ebb by then (actually, I am already) and will have put in eight hours by that point anyway.

That's my sob story, and I'm sticking to it!

Vintage BB SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
JAB cuffed black corduroys
BB red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Wide black leather belt with silver buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
JAB black/navy argyle OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Nautica black DB wool topcoat (It got wintry again)
Black leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
Black/white speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## LD111134

Very sporty, TB. Fishing for muskies on the Fox River today? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Very sporty, TB. Fishing for muskies on the Fox River today? :icon_smile_big:


I got the vintage trout fly idea from Marty Mathis, estimable clothier of Minneapolis. Great conversation pieces!


----------



## Haystack

AE shoes
Levi's ECO 539 Vintage Straight Jean
Target shirt
Polo Tie
Bandana as PS
Michelangelo jacket

https://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01285bq4.jpghttps://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01286ob9.jpg


----------



## Holdfast

Bit blurry today.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## Rossini

mcarthur, may I just say that your posts are completely bonkers. :icon_smile:


----------



## BLFancher

*Hmmmm...*

I, for one, would like to see McArthur vary his look more. I like the hats. I like the coat every day. But the turtleneck and polo collar look EVERYDAY gets boring...no matter how nice the components of the look are.

That said...I'd prefer your look everyday, McArthur, to most of the folks I work around.

Do you have dress shirts? Even an open collar dress shirt with the jackets would vary the look enough.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM pocket-square
Carroll sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Frye boots


----------



## upr_crust

*Spring strikes New York, and I react - positively, one hopes . . .*

Spring is asserting itself here in NYC today, with temperatures alleged to be reaching the 70F/21C mark. With that in mind, here's today's attire:

Light grey two-button pinstripe suit, super-150's fabric, center vent (BB)

White straight-collar shirt, double cuffs (Paul Stuart)

Medium purple tie, with large-scale pattern of chamfered boxes in green and light ochre (Paul Stuart)

Purple silk pocket square, small-scale geometric scatter pattern in two shades of light brown (Robert Talbott, via C21 - another $7.99 special)

Retangular enamelled cufflinks - pattern of Indian elephant with howdah in shades of dark blue with gold outlines (Wedgwood, London)

Plain black leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Charcoal graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals with brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear, a simple grey fedora should be enough insulation to face the outdoors today.

Penhaligon's Racquets

Happy Thursday to us all.


----------



## Holdfast

Paying a little homage to Augusta National...


----------



## LD111134

Rainy day in the Windy City:

Christian Dior "Le Connaisseur" microfibre trench coat
Chester Barrie black 6x2 DB blazer (bought "gently used" on eBay)
Etro navy, sky blue and red paisley cotton pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitt pale pink spread collar french cuff shirt with cornflower blue stripes
Brooks Brothers cornflower and sky blue silk knots
Brooks Brothers azure repp tie with white stripes
Zanella slate blue dress pants
Coach black leather belt
Cerulean socks with white and gold windowpane check
Peal & Company black monk strap shoes


----------



## topbroker

Health update: Still running a temperature. Came to work anyway. But I should be at home in bed hugging a teddy bear.

Navy SB 3B ventless suit
BB navy/white striped spread collar shirt
BB navy patterned tie
Vintage scissors tie slide
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Medium brown leather belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Medium brown split-toe lace-ups
Nautica black DB wool topcoat (still cold in Wisconsin)
Black leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin

These medium brown shoes with the navy suit have always drawn favorable reactions: I was once told flat-out, "That's very attractive." The shoes are no-names, but they do indeed look nice.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> Paying a little homage to Augusta National...


Holdfast, another great outfit. Wow, your sense of style is impeccable! I especially love the pocket square and the way you have folded it.


----------



## mcarthur

TB- 
When you have the opportunity can you post a picture of your fedora?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
ST Raphael wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## The Other Andy

First day that feels like spring in North Carolina . . . .

tie color is more accurate in the second pic

RLPL suit
Brooks Bros shirt
Kiton tie
Lilly Pulitzer pocket square
Neiman's socks
AE Delray in Chili
JLC Master Geo
Hermes belt
No-name specs


----------



## Simon Myerson

Keep up the look McArthur - change nothing. It's you and I like it


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> TB-
> When you have the opportunity can you post a picture of your fedora?


I don't have a picture of that one, and frankly, it's not one of my better _quality _fedoras -- but it has its uses because of the wide brim, which people seem to like the look of.


----------



## MjM

BB-Fitzgerald suit.
BB university tie
RL Black Label shirt
Peal shoes


----------



## topbroker

^ Simple, elegant, terrific.


----------



## mcarthur

Simon Myerson said:


> Keep up the look McArthur - change nothing. It's you and I like it


Thank you


----------



## Preu Pummel

Some old, light grey plaid, light weight wool suit by Versini (it's slightly large on me now)
Gold Al-Thurston suspenders
Sea Foam sateen shirt by Beene
Rust colored, patterned tie with tads of blue, silver and black
Black Socks by Vernucci
Tan Loake chukkas

It's nice, but not sartorially high brow.
Got the chix smiling at me, though.
Felt like a million for only a few hundred.


----------



## Cordovan

The Other Andy said:


>


Very nice, but which picture has the accurate colors?

Cordovan


----------



## Preu Pummel

Cordovan said:


> Very nice, but which picture has the accurate colors?


Hah. I assumed the upper picture had serious orange overload from the background. That lower pic looks like it would be accurate.

Unless that's a mood tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
CH loafers


----------



## satorstyle

The Other Andy said:


> First day that feels like spring in North Carolina . . . .
> 
> tie color is more accurate in the second pic
> 
> RLPL suit
> Brooks Bros shirt
> Kiton tie
> Lilly Pulitzer pocket square
> Neiman's socks
> AE Delray in Chili
> JLC Master Geo
> Hermes belt
> No-name specs


I'm a pattern and color guy, and if no one has said it I think you nailed it with this one. Nice job!


----------



## LD111134

satorstyle said:


> I'm a pattern and color guy, and if no one has said it I think you nailed it with this one. Nice job!


+1! Nice day today - quite warm.

RL Blue Lapel DB 6x2 navy suit with alternating gray chalk and blue bead stripes (no belt -side tabs)
Brooks Brothers Blue shirt with white stripes, white cutaway collar and white french cuffs
Monther of pearl cufflinks (from a local artisan)
RL Polo lavender tie with white polka dots
Armani watch with black leather wristband
Teal pocket square with multi-colored roundels
Navy/gray patterned socks
AE Mora shoes - chestnut brown with double monks straps.


----------



## The Other Andy

Cordovan said:


> Very nice, but which picture has the accurate colors?
> 
> Cordovan


The second is more accurate - the tie is pink and green


----------



## The Other Andy

Excuse the fish-eye effect of the mirror shot - until I get a decent camera, I am stuck with the oldest operating Canon Elph in existence, the Iphone and the Isight on my mac . . . .

EDIT: the Elph timer has a mind of its own, caught me buttoning my jacket, but you get the idea. Deleted the mirror shot.

RLP 1/2 lined linen jacket (based on the tags I think Corneliani made it)
Nordstrom shirt
Vinyard Vines tie
Brioni cotton pants
Talbott Square
AE Delray 
RLP belt
Nordstrom socks
JLC Reverso watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Nice ensembles the last two days, Other A, but . . .*

. . . shall we postulate that the colour of today's tie is more accurately reflected in the second photo, rather than the first, as with yesterday's posting?

As it happens, your attire today would be equally well-complemented by either an orange or a fuschia tie (yesterday's ensemble, the pink and green of reality was better than its very orange/brown counterpart), but, in the interest of accuracy, which photo is closer to the actual colours?

Your watch is also most handsome.


----------



## topbroker

What a week...glad it's about over. I suppose I'm on the mend, since my temp is down to 99.2, but I'm very weak and worn out. I've had no appetite all week (lost about 6 pounds), and no energy for reading or watching movies (which can be the saving distractions of a milder illness). When I haven't been lumbering at work, I've been zonko.

Today's outfit is business casual comfort food.

JAB SB 2B single-vent bold blue plaid sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" cuffed tan chinos, slightly wide leg opening
Tommy Hilfiger blue-gray point collar shirt, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square, points up
Black braided leather belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
JAB navy patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan navy/light green saddles
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) brown speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Nice attire


----------



## WestIndianArchie

HF, what are the shoes?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
SF- ps


----------



## video2

Belstaf sunglasses
Pal Zileri Jacket
Etro shirts
Joop! Tie
Prada pants
Borsalino belt
Pierre Cardin silk soaks
Quarvif hand made loafres


----------



## rgrossicone

*What I Wore This WEEK*

I've been absent from this thread for a reason this week. I thought it would be interesting to see the progression from Monday to Friday all in one place.

The weather started out cool and damp this week in NY, so I started with a Navy Flannel Chalk Stripe suit with a solid navy tie and grey FC shirt. I topped it with a Black Kangol derby style hat (in hand in the photo).

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2980135560103029505zAcMba

Then the weather started to warm up. I failed to take photographs for Tuesday, but Wednesday I wore a short grey sportcoat with beige pants and a pink/blue and grey stiped shirt (with a pink patterened tie). Getting springy!

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2987940080103029505QlgmDB

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2191657790103029505VhLLok

On thursday the mercury climbed into the 70's for the first time this year. I figured what a great time to break out a real spring suit, and my new straw Bailey's Fedora! (First one of mine with a feather in it)

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2720494380103029505YzYfGG

It was also convenient that I got to meet John McCain who was across the street from my school to talk about supporting small business. After he spoke, he went next door to a diner, and without purchasing anything asked the proprietor if he could use the bathroom. He didn't even buy a cup of coffee to go (75 cents)...so much for his support for small businesses. I would have told him to buy something or piss in the street like everyone else.

Finally, Friday arrived like a speeding train (other times it arrives like an American Airlines flight) and the weather cooled and dampened. What wasn't dampened however was my love for my hometown Blueshirts, slated to play the Devils in Game 2 of their first round playoff series tonight at The Rock in Newark.

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2948329290103029505RnVWvP

I sported Earnest Sewn dark jeans, black painted converse JV Chuck Taylors with a blue, white and red gingham shirt and white tie. Over the shirt and tie was my Marc Staal Rangers jersey with a black 2 button blazer over that. Lets Go Rangers!

https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2342697260103029505XRaNRY


----------



## Holdfast

WestIndianArchie said:


> HF, what are the shoes?


EG for RLPL - I forget the model name though.



video2 said:


> https://www.tqpix.com/d/31053-1/sr.JPG
> 
> Belstaf sunglasses
> Pal Zileri Jacket
> Etro shirts
> Joop! Tie
> Prada pants
> Borsalino belt
> Pierre Cardin silk soaks
> Quarvif hand made loafres


I feel like I shouldn't like it, but I pretty much do. Nice shoes, esp.


----------



## The Other Andy

rgrossicone said:


> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2720494380103029505YzYfGG
> 
> https://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2342697260103029505XRaNRY


Great looks. I especially like these two


----------



## The Other Andy

video2 said:


> Belstaf sunglasses
> Pal Zileri Jacket
> Etro shirts
> Joop! Tie
> Prada pants
> Borsalino belt
> Pierre Cardin silk soaks
> Quarvif hand made loafres


Stuff like this can go horribly wrong. You nail it - well done!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Preu Pummel

I agree with the OTHER Andy; you took it right up to the edge and stopped so it looks good.


----------



## bwep

Sartoria (Kiton) POW check suit with blue accent (light weight cashmere)
L Barbera SB barrel cuff stripe
Roda navy knit tie
Marcoliani socks
black hornback belt
black single buckle RLPL monk straps
T & A silk pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

... casually dressed to hit the shops.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Feeling a little better today, but the weather continues to be gloomy in Wisconsin. My pals in the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers front office are freaking out because they have had five consecutive rain/snow-outs including today (a record). Rattlers announcer/blogger Chris Mehring has adddressed this by introducing two animal spokesmen, Carl the Rain-Hating Camel and Brick the Bad Weather-Hating Bactrian, who curse the weather and debate the meaning of rock lyrics. Funny stuff:

https://rattler-radio.blogspot.com/

I decided to dress up a little more than usual on a Saturday, no special reason other than I'm not quite feeling half-dead. 

Corneliani black tweed SB 1B ventless sportcoat (indistinguishable from brand new, a ridiculous steal on Ebay)
Dark grey cuffed wool trousers
Jos. Abboud ecru spread collar French cuff shirt
Black/silver geometric patterned tie
Viintage cufflinks, etched squares on circular gold background
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black silk braces
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
AE Cody black kiltie tassels with woven leather vamps
Nautica black DB wool topcoat (it's snowing!)
Black leather gloves
Pendleton dark green/black plaid wool scarf
Black/white speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers


----------



## mipcar

The Other Andy said:


> Great looks. I especially like these two


.

Looking at all your latest pics it would seem to me that lighter colours work very well for you. Darker not so much. The pinstripe suit I thought was the least effective.

Mychael


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Sunshine in Wisconsin! The Timber Rattlers are playing a double-header!

My outfit is a variation on yesterday's:

Corneliani SB 1B ventless black tweed sportcoat
Pal Zileri black gabardine plain-bottom trousers
Polo tan button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Black woven leather belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black patterned OTC socks
J&M black monkstraps


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
BB twill shirt
Holland & Holland tie
Massimo Bizzocchi pocket square
Liberty braces
Pantherella socks
Grenson Oundles, cognac

My 'new' Schoble fedora, ca. 1940s


----------



## Cravate Noire

Alan, thats amazing!

A bit of pattern matching from a few days ago...


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Congratulations on your fedora. Did Art do the restoration on the fedora?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## AlanC

Cravate Noire, thanks.



mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Congratulations on your fedora. Did Art do the restoration on the fedora?


Mac, the fedora is vintage deadstock, never worn. It came to me open crown and pristine.


----------



## upr_crust

*The beginning of a sunny week in NYC . . .*

After a week in which there were meteorological mishaps, or rumours of inpending meteorological mishaps, this week, so far, looks to be sunny and increasingly warm all week. We shall see, then, whether or not I am able to dress in line with the sunniness of the season.

Today's ensemble - wintry in its insulative qualities, as it is not to get much about the mid-50's F/12 C today.

Brown three-piece track-striped flannel suit, lapelled waistcoat, three-button jacket, side-vented (BB GF)

French blue end-on-end multi-stripe shirt (narrow stripes of white and red), white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Scarlet silk pocket square, white edge, field of tiny white polka dots (Syms)

Square damascened iron cufflinks, eight-pointed star pattern (a souvenir of Madrid, though the links were made in Toledo - damascened (gilded) iron is a centuries-old specialty of the town).

Cordovan-coloured plain leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Vintage gold watch chain

Solid dark brown OTC socks (Syms)

Dark brown wing-tip kiltie tassel loafers (BB - Alden-made)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Tartan cashmere/wool blend scarf, shades of blue, green, and black, with red accent (Burberry, London)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC).

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to make it through a Monday, no?


----------



## LD111134

Back in tailored clothing after two Widespead Panic shows this weekend:

Corneliani brown SB side-vented sport coat with rust and light blue windowpane
Sky blue pocket square
Paul Frederick notch lapel "postboy" suede vest
Paul Frederick blue pinpoint button-down shirt
Nick Hilton orange/rust necktie with maroon/lighjt blue pattern
Alan Flusser light brown dress pants
Khaki socks with dark brown check
Peal & Company British tan bluchers
Armani watch with black wristband


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Back in tailored clothing after two Widespead Panic shows this weekend:
> 
> Corneliani brown SB side-vented sport coat with rust and light blue windowpane
> Sky blue pocket square
> Paul Frederick suede vest
> Paul Frederick blue pinpoint button-down shirt
> Nick Hilton orange/rust necktie with maroon/lighjt blue pattern
> Alan Flusser light brown dress pants
> Khaki socks with dark brown check
> Peal & Company British tan bluchers
> Armani watch with black wristband


Love the vest, been meaning to get one from PF or BB (or Ebay, and I've actually won two suede vest auctions, but neither purchase worked out ).


----------



## LD111134

Thanks, TB!

I love the way that a notched lapel "postboy" vest looks with a single breasted suit or odd jacket. I have three from Paul Frederick - a yellow suede, a navy wool/cashmere and a beige linen/silk/wool. They are very versatile.

However (as I've mentioned in a couple of previous posts), whenever I sport the vest plus suit/sport coat look, my girlfriend tells me that I look like the Oliver Wendell Douglas character that actor Eddie Albert portrayed on the old TV show "Green Acres": https://www.maggiore.net/greenacres/images/cast_oliver.jpg :icon_smile_wink:

LD


----------



## The Other Andy

For some reason I look 20 lbs heavier in this pic. I blame the photographer . . . .

RL Sig suit
Nordstroms shirt
Faconnable tie
Saks square
Trafalgar braces
JLC Reverso

Nordstroms socks
AE Senecas (black)


----------



## topbroker

Pretty much 100% back from illness today, as I predicted! The weekend did me good, but was of course too short. 

Sage SB 3B ventless suit
Jos. Abboud multi-colored striped spread collar French-cuff shirt (green predominant)
XMI bright flame-red patterned tie
Slender gold tie chain
Red/gold patterned silk pocket square, points up
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Vintage Hickok gold wrap cufflinks (pretty "Rat Pack"!)
BB navy/red striped braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
JAB navy patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan burgundy pinch-buckle loafers
Vintage Champ light brown short-brim fedora with wide black band, feather
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> Saks square


Cool suit, but the square is particularly nice!


----------



## balder

The Other Andy said:


> For some reason I look 20 lbs heavier in this pic. I blame the photographer . . . .
> 
> RL Sig suit
> Nordstroms shirt
> Faconnable tie
> Saks square
> Trafalgar braces
> JLC Reverso
> 
> Nordstroms socks
> AE Senecas (black)


Really love that suit who are RLSig?(forgive my transatlantic ignorence!!)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## The Other Andy

balder said:


> Really love that suit who are RLSig?(forgive my transatlantic ignorence!!)


Ralph Lauren Signature label (blue label) is a bit of an odd duck somewhere between Polo and Purple Label. I'm pretty sure it was replaced by Black Label. The suits are made by Corneliani judging by the label, but are fully canvassed as far as I can tell. Nice buy if you can find one -- they tend to be "new/old stock"


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> Ralph Lauren Signature label (blue label) is a bit of an odd duck somewhere between Polo and Purple Label. I'm pretty sure it was replaced by Black Label. The suits are made by Corneliani judging by the label, but are fully canvassed as far as I can tell. Nice buy if you can find one -- they tend to be "new/old stock"


If this is one of the one's with a blue label just saying "RALPH LAUREN", it hasn't been replaced by Black Label AFAIK, but exists alongside it. Very nice suits indeed, a cut above the regular Polo ones and similar to Black Label, though a little below Purple Label.


----------



## MjM




----------



## svb

How does the tie width / lapel width matchup here look to you guys?

As always, comments/criticism welcome.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
NM sweater
DG pant
MD belt
NM socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## upr_crust

*Another sunny day, another ensemble . . .*

The weather is alleged to become less wintry as the week progresses, and my attire should reflect this trend. Yesterday marked the last outing for the flannel three-piece for a while, and today's suit will also find its way to the dry cleaner's after today's exposure to the elements.

Navy six-button rope-stripe D/B suit, side vented, with trousers that have no belt loops, merely brace buttons (St. Laurie, NYC)

French blue shirt with bold yellow stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid yellow silk tie (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Round flat enamel cufflinks, fields of striated metal enamelled in translucent deep yellow, white and gold edging (a little shop, now long gone, in Duke of York St, just off of Jermyn St.)

Solid yellow braces (BB)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Navy single-breasted cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Blue-green silk jacquard scarf, red ends, with purple fringes (sounds strange, but it works - Frank Stella, NYC)

Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC).

Hermes Equipage

Enough attire to face the onslaught of a normal Tuesday, no?


----------



## topbroker

Expected to hit the sixties today! Oh boy!

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
Paul Fredrick gold-with-white-stripes shirt with white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
Cape Cod brown/cream patterned tie
Gold collar bar with cubical ends
Vintage brass tie slide with mother-of-pearl sailboat
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Vintage brown equestrian linen pocket square (horses's head), triangle fold (delicate)
Vintage carved wooden cufflinks



Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Brown ribbed OTC socks
AE Belmont spectator split-toe lace-ups, mahogany brown/white



Vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin



Brylcreem to control unruly hair (a little dab'll do ya)
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Holdfast

Spring has arrived for me - there was a brightness and blossom scent in the air that convinced me to rotate my wardrobe.


----------



## LD111134

Beautiful day. Spring might be here at last.

Hickey-Freeman SB dual vent suit with flat-front pants - solid light gray "fish scale" pattern
Echo woven silk necktie - cerulean with white pattern
White cotton pocket square
F. A. McSomething-or-other shirt - White collar with french cuffs (which aren't white) with alternating navy, blue-gray and taupe stripes
Burgundy belt
Gray socks with brown and navy windowpane pattern
Alden cordovan bluchers
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband (as usual)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BC sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## Slim Portly

Black wool 2-button suit
Black braces
Brocade vest with filigreed buttons
Red-on-red paisley tie
Crystal tie tack
Crystal cufflinks
Homemade cotton pocket square





I'm aware the shirt collar is too big. I'm in the office for eleven to twelve hours on my work days, therefore an extra inch of collar is a sacrifice for the sake of comfort (and sanity) that I am forced to make.


----------



## upr_crust

*Le souffle de printemps . . .*

As the weather gets progressively warmer this week,my attire becomes more spring-like as well, and, as I am hosting a small dinner for an ex-boss of mine this evening (it's her birthday), I hope to have at least a few photos taken of my attire for the day, so that you all can see what I've written about today, and make your own judgments as to its quality of style.

Light grey S/B pinstripe suit, super-150's fabric, two-button, center vent (BB)

Solid light blue herringbone weave shirt, sea island cotton, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Large paisley-patterned ancient madder silk tie, predominant colours gold and red (BB)

Silk pocket square, predominant colours of red, dull ochre, and navy blue

Silver-gilt cufflinks, emblems of the Golden Fleece (BB - as if you had to ask . . .)

Charcoal grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21 - a "crime of opportunity", as they were marked down even from Century 21's prices)

Straw fedora, solid ochre-coloured banding (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Let us hope that today's ensemble is stylish enough to please you all and the birthday girl. If and when photos are taken and developed (yes, Luddite that I am, the camera is a film camera - a situation that may nee to change soon, as film is becoming harder to find), I will endeavor to post them, assuming that they come out OK.


----------



## LD111134

Wonderful weather today.

Hickey Freeman Charcoal 6x2 DB with light blue bead stripes
Zegna silk pocket square - white with light green and medium blue trim
Paul Fredrick french blue shirt with french cuffs and rounded "varsity spread" collar
Woven silk tie with french blue and silver lattice pattern
Paul Frederick silver and blue cuff links
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband
Coach black leather belt
Charcoal socks with light gray lattice pattern
AE Westgate wholecuts - black calfskin.


----------



## The Other Andy

Maybe today is the last cold day in NC?

RLPL Cashmere Suit
Brooks Bros shirt
Tommy Bahama (!) tie
Neiman Marcus socks
Saks square
AE Senecas
JLC Master Geo Comp
Persol shades

My assistant snapped the first one of me walking through the parking lot for some reason:


----------



## topbroker

I like the parking lot shot quite a bit. You look purposeful and energetic.


----------



## topbroker

As the temperature approaches 70 here in Northeast Wisconsin, a guy's fancy turns to his summer threads...

Nautica blue/white SB 2B single-vent seersucker jacket (borrowed from suit)
Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
Light blue striped shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
Pierre Balmain solid royal blue tie
Vintage abstract tie clip in royal blue



Royal blue patterned silk pocket square
Cole-Haan royal blue/white striped braces
Oval royal blue cufflinks
Fosssil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Navy patterned OTC socks
J&M Brennan white nubuc wingtips



Vintage BB straw boater with red/black band



Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses

My outfit has so many royal blue accents today, I should be styled "HRH"!


----------



## Helvetia

^ Parking Lot shot is like your own personal Reservior Dogs walk....


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> As the temperature approaches 70 here in Northeast Wisconsin, a guy's fancy turns to his summer threads...
> 
> Nautica blue/white SB 2B single-vent seersucker jacket (borrowed from suit)
> Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
> Light blue striped shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
> Pierre Balmain solid royal blue tie
> Vintage abstract tie clip in royal blue
> 
> Royal blue patterned silk pocket square
> Oval royal blue cufflinks
> Fosssil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Burberry cologne
> Navy patterned OTC socks
> J&M Brennan white nubuc wingtips
> 
> Vintage BB straw boater with red/navy band


Love the tie clip and boater!


----------



## Holdfast

Slim Portly said:


> Brocade vest with filigreed buttons


LOVE the waistcoat. May I be nosy, and ask what field you work in? I can wear just about anything into work and would still have to think several times before daring to wear anything like that! Very cool.



The Other Andy said:


> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a253/supermax211/IMG_1978-1.jpg


Ralph Lauren meets Reservoir Dogs. :aportnoy:

Silk for spring -

Apologies for the oversized tie knot!


----------



## Cordovan

The Other Andy,

Love that suit.

Holdfast-

I keep wanting to think about your clothes, but your tie knot keeps getting in the way. Thoughts so far: The jacket keeps grabbing my attention, not sure what about it, but I like it. Are the pockets higher than in general? Perhaps that + your longer jacket + the button placement + DB. I think though, that it would look better with a higher peak lapel.

Cordovan


----------



## topbroker

I tell you, people really responded favorably to the classic summery elements in my outfit today: the seersucker jacket, the straw boater, the white buck wingtips, the bright blues. I was fielding compliments all day, both at work and out in public; it was very pleasant (yes, I have an ego ). A young girl in my apartment complex just smiled and said, "You look very handsome!" That's a kick for a 49-year-old to hear.


----------



## dcdapper

Love the peak lapels and the shine of the silk. Also, the shoes are great. What are the brands of the suit and shoes?


----------



## Holdfast

Cordovan said:


> Holdfast-
> 
> I keep wanting to think about your clothes, but your tie knot keeps getting in the way.


Yeah, pretty mahoosive today. 

This tie always gets too big. Will have to remember and use a smaller knot next time I wear it.



> Thoughts so far: The jacket keeps grabbing my attention, not sure what about it, but I like it. Are the pockets higher than in general? Perhaps that + your longer jacket + the button placement + DB. I think though, that it would look better with a higher peak lapel.
> 
> Cordovan


It's a very stylized look. Perhaps too stylized. But fun.



dcdapper said:


> Love the peak lapels and the shine of the silk. Also, the shoes are great. What are the brands of the suit and shoes?


Suit is Domenico Spano, Saks Fifth Avenue. Bought new/unaltered on eBay. The inside pocket tag is a bit odd - has the Spano "custom-made" label with a place for the person's name but instead it has a handwritten "stock 38S". Not quite sure its provenance.

Shoes are Zegna Couture.


----------



## Slim Portly

Holdfast said:


> LOVE the waistcoat. May I be nosy, and ask what field you work in? I can wear just about anything into work and would still have to think several times before daring to wear anything like that! Very cool.


Thank you. From you especially that means a lot.

I work for my state government in an office where we deal with members of the public. Considering how poorly the average American dresses these days even when doing business with a government agency, it is even more disappointing how lax our employee dress code is. My male co-workers are considered appropriately attired if they are wearing blue jeans, sneakers, and untucked t-shirts, basically one very small step above what they might wear to the gym. My male supervisors are more likely to wear collared knit shirts, but even they would be considered "dressed up" if they were to so much as wear a shirt with more than three buttons.

I am somewhat fortunate in that, along with a few others here and at the Style Forum, I am considered a bit of an eccentric at my workplace, the "office dandy." Because of my perceived eccentricity and the fact that it is beyond unusual for a man to dress as I do, I could wear anything short of a white tailcoat and a monocle while walking a brace of mastiffs down the hallway before anyone would question my mental health.

This gives me freedom to dress exactly as I please, and as long as I do it with any amount of taste at all I know that those who actually are aware of these matters and are in a position to take it into consideration are paying attention and making note. In addition, I receive very nice compliments from my clients (who I refer to as my "guests"), who, without exception, are pleased to see that a public servant has bothered to greet them dressed as though they actually cared about what they do and for whom.

I work four days each week, and in a typical week I'll wear a shirt and tie two days, a 2-piece suit one day, and a 3-piece suit one day. All of my shirts have french cuffs and I wear cufflinks every day, even when I am not wearing a jacket. After all, it's not likely that any of my co-workers is going to quote Flusser to me chapter and verse.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camem hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## stcolumba

Holdfast:

I think your tie knot with that wonderful DB suit is just fine.


----------



## upr_crust

*The sun keeps shining, and I keep dressing up for it . . .*

The weather has warmed up, for the time being at least, here in NYC to the point where even a hat is superfluous outerwear, so today's attire is "stripped down" to the essentials.

Black bead stripe two-button center-vented suit, super 100's fabric (JAB)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Purple tie, with large graph check pattern in various shades of purple/lavender (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Sterling silver double-faced turned bar cufflinks, the end of each bar set with a small sapphire cabochon (Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC)

Navy silk jacquard braces woven with the Golden Fleece emblem (BB)

Black patterned OTC socks

Black wholecut balmorals, with brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)

Asprey Purple Water

A simple outfit for what I hope will be a simple day at the office. I hope, perhaps, to get some photos taken today of this attire, for your potential enjoyment.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> The weather has warmed up, for the time being at least, here in NYC to the point where even a hat is superfluous outerwear, so today's attire is "stripped down" to the essentials.


I hold your fashion sense in the highest esteem; however, I must demur from the point that a hat is ever "superfluous." Although I do not wear a hat or cap quite every day during finer weather, I do tend in that direction. I get the most (favorable) comments about my hats when I wear them with a suit or sportcoat combo but* without* a topcoat, as gents did in the "Mad Men" era. That really puts the focus on hat as fashion statement rather than hat as protection.


----------



## upr_crust

*There is a practical reason for the lack of "lid" . . .*



topbroker said:


> I hold your fashion sense in the highest esteem; however, I must demur from the point that a hat is ever "superfluous." Although I do not wear a hat or cap quite every day during finer weather, I do tend in that direction. I get the most (favorable) comments about my hats when I wear them with a suit or sportcoat combo but* without* a topcoat, as gents did in the "Mad Men" era. That really puts the focus on hat as fashion statement rather than hat as protection.


I agree that a hat should be as much a statement of style as protection from the elements, but, as it is to warm up into the low 70's this afternoon, and that I expect to be running errands on the way home, on foot (a proud user of public transport), a felt fedora would result in a very sweaty head by the time that I arrive home, and the straw fedora from yesterday's ensemble doesn't really go well with the rather severe and wintry look of today's attire. (I am cycling through the last round of more wintry suits, and will be breaking out the lighter weight and coloured ones next week.)


----------



## Holdfast

Slim Portly said:


> In addition, I receive very nice compliments from my clients (who I refer to as my "guests"), who, without exception, are pleased to see that a public servant has bothered to greet them dressed as though they actually cared about what they do and for whom.


Thanks for your answer - I know if I was a client I would be very happy to see someone as well-dressed as you.

Today's suit is a little long. I keep wearing it... but at some point I can see myself selling it on because I don't think the rest of the styling cues will allow me to shorten the jacket length much...


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Holdfast said:


> Silk for spring -


Holdfast, if I may be so bold, in what type of work are you employed? Some people may dream of Jeannie; I dream of a) having a wardrobe of your extent, and b) being able to wear it to work.


----------



## Holdfast

HISMES PARIS said:


> Holdfast, if I may be so bold, in what type of work are you employed?


I'm a shrink. Means I can dress eccentrically and still be considered normal range.


----------



## mcarthur

^ the best dressed


----------



## Anthony Jordan

cross-posted from the "stroller day" thread, apologies for poor quality pictures...










3-button s/b notched lapel ventless jacket with matching waistcoat, Co-Operative Wholesale Society, Newport, Monmouthshire

White poplin tunic shirt with matching soft collar, T.M. Lewin

Silk shepherd's check tie, Polo, Ralph Lauren

Silver double-oval cufflinks

White silk pocket square, Turnbull & Asser

Black barathea braces with white leather ends, Thurston

J.W. Benson half hunter and chain










Black and white striped trousers on a grey ground, Hope Bros.

Black mercerised cotton socks, M&S (held up by sock suspenders, naturally...)

Plain black calf Oxfords, Charles Tyrwhitt

and (not illustrated) light grey fur felt fedora, Susquehana Hat Co.


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> cross-posted from the "stroller day" thread, apologies for poor quality pictures...


This is amazingly impressive. I wish I had the items to have participated. Maybe next year?


----------



## topbroker

The arrival of spring continues to gladden hearts hereabouts.

Geoffrey Beene olive minicheck SB 2B ventless three-piece suit
Charles Tyrwhitt pink-with-light-blue-windowpane spread collar French cuff shirt
Tommy Hilfiger navy/gold patterned tie
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Navy braces
Vintage glass cufflinks in black and white cloud pattern
Large silver pocket watch, left vest pocket, with silver chain clipped to vest, next to top button
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Olive/maroon interwoven OTC socks
AE Pembroke tan split-toe tassel mocs
Vintage Dobbs grey tweed fedora with marching band, buckle
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses

I was told I look like one of the Blues Brothers today. Yesterday, in the seersucker jacket, I was told I looked like a Southern plantation owner; earlier in the month, like an FBI agent. I ring different bells on different days.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> I wish I had the items to have participated. Maybe next year?


Think of it as a project...


----------



## LD111134

Marco Valentino navy Black Watch plaid peak lapel suit with dual vents
Charles Tyrwhitt white cutaway collar shirt with french cuffs
Brooks Brothers Violet woven tie with horizontal lime green stripes
Robert Graham light blue/yellow check cotton pocket square
Dolan-Bullock sterling silver swivel-back cuff links with ivory/onxy checkerboard inlay
Navy socks with brown roping
Peal & Company black monk strap shoes
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
LB pant
Trafalgar braces
NM socks
testoni tassel loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*The end of what seemed to be a long week . . .*

The week is coming to a close, and it is another fair day - sunny, with rumours of pleasant temperatures from the weather prognosticators. It being Friday, my attire will be a bit more relaxed than previously this week, but, I hope, not too shabby.

Blue-grey herringbone sports jacket, two-button, center vent (BB)

Blue and white graph-patterned buttondown shirt (BB)

Purple silk pocket square, folded into three points, and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (RLPL, via C21)

Cordovan coloured belt (J&M)

Charcoal grey wool dress trousers (JAB)

Black patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured penny loafers (J&M - model name Reegan)

Hermes Equipage

I did manage to get a few pictures taken of my attire from the last couple of days. I will try to post the pictures whenever I am able.

A casual end to a formal week.


----------



## LD111134

Looking forward to the weekend!

Oxxford linen/silk/merino wool glen plaid sport coat - single vented with patch pockets
BB pink OCBD
Paul Frederick azure repp tie with lime green stripes
BB Cobalt blue and olive paisley pocket square
Cole Haan brown pebble-grain leather belt
Jos. A Bank tan gabardine pants
Steel blue socks
Peal & Company brown suede perforated cap-toe oxfords
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband (as usual)


----------



## Holdfast

Feeling a trifle down & dowdy today, though trying not to let it reflect in my clothes... I'm seriously looking forward to the weekend though.


----------



## topbroker

LD, I enjoy reading your outfits every day. Just wanted you to know that.

Today is my tribute to the businessmen of Dallas -- or at least the ones of the 1980s, when I often saw outfits of this kind. Probably Mark from Plano can tell me I'm living in the past, but I kind of know that. 

Navy pinstripe SB 2B single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
White-on-white spread collar French cuff shirt
Tommy Hilfiger maroon/light blue/gold patterned te with horizontal banding
Vintage roadrunner tie clip (wish I had a pic, he's adorable, and Western!)
Maroon silk pocket square, point up
Vintage large round gold "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (another nod to the West)
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Vintage cream garters (since these socks are getting a little slouchy)
Lucchese 3000 light brown dress cowboy boots
Tan straw cowboy hat with multi-colored band, feather (very nice hat, had it for years)

It's a pretty manly look, if I do say so myself.


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> LD, I enjoy reading your outfits every day. Just wanted you to know that.


Likewise, TB! I enjoy your level of detail. Plus, you all show us that it's not necessarily how much money you spend but how you put your outfit together. It's great that you fly the flag of sartorial excellence in northeast Wisconsin.

I look forward to pulling out the silk and linen for a trip with the girlfriend to Door County this summer.


----------



## upr_crust

*Pictures (such as they are) from Wednesday . . .*

My apologies for the quality of the suit picture . . .



upr_crust said:


> As the weather gets progressively warmer this week,my attire becomes more spring-like as well, and, as I am hosting a small dinner for an ex-boss of mine this evening (it's her birthday), I hope to have at least a few photos taken of my attire for the day, so that you all can see what I've written about today, and make your own judgments as to its quality of style.
> 
> Light grey S/B pinstripe suit, super-150's fabric, two-button, center vent (BB)
> 
> Solid light blue herringbone weave shirt, sea island cotton, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)
> 
> Large paisley-patterned ancient madder silk tie, predominant colours gold and red (BB)
> 
> Silk pocket square, predominant colours of red, dull ochre, and navy blue
> 
> Silver-gilt cufflinks, emblems of the Golden Fleece (BB - as if you had to ask . . .)
> 
> Charcoal grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)
> 
> Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21 - a "crime of opportunity", as they were marked down even from Century 21's prices)
> 
> Straw fedora, solid ochre-coloured banding (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> Let us hope that today's ensemble is stylish enough to please you all and the birthday girl. If and when photos are taken and developed (yes, Luddite that I am, the camera is a film camera - a situation that may nee to change soon, as film is becoming harder to find), I will endeavor to post them, assuming that they come out OK.


https://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0088ara3.jpg

https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0099gs5.jpg

https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01010zz6.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*Better pictures from Thursday . . .*



upr_crust said:


> The weather has warmed up, for the time being at least, here in NYC to the point where even a hat is superfluous outerwear, so today's attire is "stripped down" to the essentials.
> 
> Black bead stripe two-button center-vented suit, super 100's fabric (JAB)
> 
> White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)
> 
> Purple tie, with large graph check pattern in various shades of purple/lavender (BB)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Sterling silver double-faced turned bar cufflinks, the end of each bar set with a small sapphire cabochon (Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC)
> 
> Navy silk jacquard braces woven with the Golden Fleece emblem (BB)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks
> 
> Black wholecut balmorals, with brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)
> 
> Asprey Purple Water
> 
> A simple outfit for what I hope will be a simple day at the office. I hope, perhaps, to get some photos taken today of this attire, for your potential enjoyment.


https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01111afn6.jpg

https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01818ok8.jpg


----------



## RightInDC

Warm weather has arrived! Italian 2B tan linen suit, TMLewin blue check luxury shirt, purple HSM tie and cognac AE Niles.


----------



## mcarthur

upr-
Looking good and thank you for sharing. Have a nice weekend


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, mcarthur . . .*

. . . and you have an enjoyable weekend as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Malo polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals


----------



## Holdfast

A cool Saturday with damp in the air... but I had fun shopping!


----------



## a tailor

Anthony Jordan said:


> cross-posted from the "stroller day" thread, apologies for poor quality pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-button s/b notched lapel ventless jacket with matching waistcoat, Co-Operative Wholesale Society, Newport, Monmouthshire
> 
> White poplin tunic shirt with matching soft collar, T.M. Lewin
> 
> Silk shepherd's check tie, Polo, Ralph Lauren
> 
> Silver double-oval cufflinks
> 
> White silk pocket square, Turnbull & Asser
> 
> Black barathea braces with white leather ends, Thurston
> 
> J.W. Benson half hunter and chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white striped trousers on a grey ground, Hope Bros.
> 
> Black mercerised cotton socks, M&S (held up by sock suspenders, naturally...)
> 
> Plain black calf Oxfords, Charles Tyrwhitt
> 
> and (not illustrated) light grey fur felt fedora, Susquehana Hat Co.


cant quite make it out but are the trousers traditional hickory stripe?
love them. thats a great combo.


----------



## topbroker

A simple look for a spring Saturday. No hat today.

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Nautica light grey wool cuffed trousers
BB maroon/white candy-striped button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square with grey cross-hatching, points up
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Light grey paisley OTC socks
Burgundy striped garters
Brown suede snaffle-bit loafers


----------



## Anthony Jordan

a tailor said:


> cant quite make it out but are the trousers traditional hickory stripe?
> love them. thats a great combo.


Thanks! I think they are a variant form - the black stripes are bisected by a fine white stripe. This may give a better idea:


----------



## LD111134

Big party at home today...hope the weather holds out! 
Oxxford 2-button dual-vented yellow linen/silk/merino wool sport coat
Red/yellow/blue paisley pocket square
St. Croix Knits cotton multicolored stripe shirt with hidden button-down collar
Coach black leather jeans-style belt
Tommy Bahama taupe silk pleated pants
Navy patterned socks
AE Bruzzano black Italian horse-bit loafers


----------



## bwep

R Carusso deep blue cashmere odd jacket
Eton linen barrel cuff white
Despos bespoke gray doeskin trousers
marcoliani socks
hornback belt
E Green (Gaziano) bespoke oxfords


----------



## Acct2000

Very Nice!! Upr Crust. You nailed it!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Making a rare FF appearance*

Today I strayed from the Trad with a Paul Stuart suit that is extremely comfortable, darted, and has forward pleats. If it had twin vents it would be perfect.

AE Niles down below.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni tie
SR pocket-square
Armani shirt
silver cufflinks
MD belt
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers


----------



## video2

Giorgio Armani total look:


----------



## dcdapper

Patrick06790 said:


> Today I strayed from the Trad with a Paul Stuart suit that is extremely comfortable, darted, and has forward pleats. If it had twin vents it would be perfect.
> 
> AE Niles down below.


The suit is a great color for you. I Love the suit's pattern and the tie.


----------



## dcdapper

Great job mixing patterns! It works.


----------



## dcdapper

Cravate Noire said:


> Alan, thats amazing!
> 
> A bit of pattern matching from a few days ago...


 I love it all. What are the brands? You are perfecting the art of pattern mixing.


----------



## Holdfast

Patrick06790 said:


>


I want to be as cool as this when I grow up. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cravate Noire

One of the last days to wear cords I think...









(single pic for the pants this time)


----------



## Camlot

Cravate Noire said:


> One of the last days to wear cords I think...
> 
> (single pic for the pants this time)


If I had been in your shoes (very nice, btw  ) on that very day, there wouldn't have been a question about cords on my mind. But grey or rusty red flannels....and, maybe, a CCM-Shirt with matching vertical stripes on the collar band to show only the turndown impeccably white. And: in this ensemble the plain white handkerchief is the perfect choice for the breast pocket, mon chèr. :thumbs-up:

C you , 
CAMLOT


----------



## LD111134

Gorgeous day today...
Joseph Abboud yellow-green SB unvented sportcoat with multi-color mini-houndstooth overcheck
Hugo Boss cream yellow linen pocket square
Brooks Brothers white and pink gingham straight collar shirt (no tie)
Façonnable slate blue-gray jeans-style pinwale corduroys
Cornflower blue socks
AE Stockbridge chili rubber-soled Norwegian split-toe reverse bluchers
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## Slim Portly

Gray pinstripe wool suit, SB 2-button notch collar, single back vent [Merona]
Pink tonal horizontal stripe silk tie [Pierre Cardin]
Pink/white patterned silk pocket square [Brent Morgan]
Gray braces with black ends [Vesuvio Napoli]
Brown and gray argyle socks
Brown suede shoes [David Taylor]
Pink broadcloth cotton/poly blend shirt [Stafford]
Gray and white silk knot cuflinks [Principessa]


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Patrick06790 said:


> Today I strayed from the Trad with a Paul Stuart suit that is extremely comfortable, darted, and has forward pleats. If it had twin vents it would be perfect.
> 
> AE Niles down below.


Stray from trad more often. That looks excellent. The only quibble (and it is minor, and maybe I am just crazy) - is that the gorge seems a bit too low for you and it brings your midpoint down too far. But I could not imagine a better suit/tie color for you.


----------



## video2

^ I like your tie and I like your combination of colors.


----------



## Slim Portly

video2 said:


> ^ I like your tie and I like your combination of colors.


If that was for me, thank you. I like horizontal stripes on ties, and I also like tonal stripes as opposed to always using distinct contrasts in colors or hues. And of course pink and gray is a classic combination (that perhaps I use too much... oh well). I never would have thought to wear brown shoes with a gray suit were it not for some of the outstanding sartorial examples that I have been exposed to here and at SF. You gentlemen have inspired me to push my boundaries even though my budget is quite limited.


----------



## topbroker

Lovely day here in Wisconsin, although for some reason the Middle American-ness of Middle America has got me down today. Of course that could partly be because I live in Appleton, Wisconsin, which is practically an epicenter of that Middle American quality. It's a nice, affordable city in the nice, affordable Northeast Wisconsin region, but there are times I feel out of whack with my surroundings -- single in the land of the coupled, childless in the land of the prolific (really, four kids around here is nothing), intellectual in the land of...well, the non-intellectual, gay in the land of the straight, summer-lover in the land of long winters, etc., etc. (Of course, I'm largely out of whack with my _era_, too, and I know that.)

All that said, I've lived all over America, and I don't know of a _better_ place to live in America: the bigger cities have certainly priced themselves out of my market. I rather think my next move is going to take me away from the United States, permanently, to spend the second half of my life elsewhere. Puerto Vallarta, perhaps? (a city I just love). I turn 50 in August and I'm thinking about such things.

On to the outfit...

Aquascutum navy SB 2B double-vent blazer (recent Ebay purchase; lovely jacket)
Asher gray windowpane cuffed wool trousers (also a new acquisition, from the closing store The Haberdasher in Green Bay)
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Vintage Japanese silk pocket square in white, blue, and gold, marked "1933," points up (very delicate piece)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Black genuine crocodile tassel loafers
Vintage Churchill dark grey fedora with black band, "Churchill" pin


----------



## Slim Portly

topbroker said:


> ...single in the land of the coupled, childless in the land of the prolific (really, four kids around here is nothing), intellectual in the land of...well, the non-intellectual, gay in the land of the straight, summer-lover in the land of long winters, etc., etc. (Of course, I'm largely out of whack with my _era_, too, and I know that.)


Manly hugs to you amigo, from my fun-but-culturally-destitute city in the desert. Do you have a picture of the pocket square?


----------



## topbroker

Slim Portly said:


> Manly hugs to you amigo, from my fun-but-culturally-destitute city in the desert. Do you have a picture of the pocket square?


Afraid I don't have a picture of the pocket square, but it's a beauty.

Ah, Las Vegas. I've lived there too. It was...an interesting experience.


----------



## bwridge

For a night out to dinner with my wife and parents.

Corduroy sports jacket and dress shirt from Mercury Tailor in Seoul, Korea.
Izod JEans
Allen-Edmonds Park Ave shoes
Brown leather belt

The jacket and jeans are a bit snug becuase I've been putting on weight lately. I do like the look of the shoes with the dark jeans... dressy, but not too dressy.

Brian


----------



## Slim Portly

Brian, I like the look. It may just be the photo, but the shoes and belt bring out the dark color of the shirt buttons nicely. 

On a side note, I recently acquired a couple of dark shirts with thin stripes like the one you are wearing, and I'm having a heck of a time trying to match them with ties. Or pretty much anything else.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
AC polo
Brion pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## bwridge

Slim Portly said:


> Brian, I like the look. It may just be the photo, but the shoes and belt bring out the dark color of the shirt buttons nicely.
> 
> On a side note, I recently acquired a couple of dark shirts with thin stripes like the one you are wearing, and I'm having a heck of a time trying to match them with ties. Or pretty much anything else.


Slim,

I gave up on trying to match that shirt with a tie... it was too difficult. The shirt is sorta a burgundy color with gold-ish stripes... very hard to find the right tie for it. That's pretty much the only outfit I have that that shirt will work with.

Thanks for the compliments!

Brian


----------



## Distino

*Great Looking Silk Tie That Might Work*

I think I might have just the tie to go with that burgundy outfit of yours (?). There might be a bit much vertical stripe going on for that particular shirt however for men out there with a red/burgundy shirt, this could be the winning tie. It also has subtle navy blue stripes which will work in well with that navy suit! It's an obvious plug for our great products....but why not?

*****************************************************
www.distino.com.au


----------



## mipcar

Distino said:


> I think I might have just the tie to go with that burgundy outfit of yours (?). There might be a bit much vertical stripe going on for that particular shirt however for men out there with a red/burgundy shirt, this could be the winning tie. It also has subtle navy blue stripes which will work in well with that navy suit! It's an obvious plug for our great products....but why not?
> 
> *****************************************************
> www.distino.com.au


I've seen your stuff advertised on e-bay for a while. Just took a look at your web site. You don't say where your ties and shirts are made. Also do you have a point of sale/retail outlet where we can actually see the items before buying.?


----------



## LD111134

*A hint of summer comes to Chicago...*


Dunhill SB navy peak lapel double-vented navy blazer
Paul Frederick blue pinpoint oxford straight collar shirt with french cuffs
BB Stewart tartan pattern cufflinks
Paul Frederick beige silk/linen notch lapel postboy vest
Dominique Morlotti green/silver/gold tie with interlocking dove pattern (kind of M.C. Escher-like)
Bloomingdale's cerulean/gold/red/silver pocket square
Lubiam flax (?) glen plaid triple-pleated pants
Forest green pattern socks
AE Hastings chili wholecuts
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband
"Waste-not-want-not" notes: 

The blazer was originally a DB model purchase second hand on eBay. It's construction is terrific (ticket pocket, functioning sleeve buttons, gold/black (onyx?) buttons, pick stitched lapels and pockets). When I received it, I discovered that it was too small and there wasn't enough material to let out. Nevertheless, my talented tailor successfully converted the jacket into a single-breasted peak lapel blazer with no trace of its former DB design.

The pants are salvaged from an old DB Lubiam suit from the early-/mid-90s. I really like the pattern and color and the most outward third pleat is not all that noticable, so I tossed the worn-out jacket and kept the pants (which are still in good shape).


----------



## upr_crust

*A new week, without a prediction of rain, therefore . . .*

. . . I continue to dress in a civilized manner (perhaps, though I'm wearing "brown in town" and monk straps with a suit - I do like a little violation of the "rules" now and again . . .).

Although the morning temperatures in NYC are a shade frosty (the upper 40'sF/below 10C), I have decided to switch over to the more summery suits in my modest collection. Here's today's ensemble:

Brown two-button tickweave center vent suit (BB)

Light blue shirt, large-scale graph pattern in white, outlined in single threads of navy blue, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Yellow silk repp stripe tie, narrow blue stripe edged in white (BB)

Oval sterling silver enamel cufflinks, bascule backs, field engraved in a concentric "spider-web" pattern, with translucent yellow enamel edged in royal blue (Penhaligon's - on closeout)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square

Brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks

Medium brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury, Paris)

Straw fedora, light brown hat band (The Hat Corner, NYC)

Enough style to hint at the coming of warmer weather, one hopes?


----------



## LD111134

Impressive as usual, UC. You are the quintessential boulevardier. :icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*Alienation is not limited to smaller cities in the Midwest . . .*



topbroker said:


> . . there are times I feel out of whack with my surroundings -- single in the land of the coupled, childless in the land of the prolific (really, four kids around here is nothing), intellectual in the land of...well, the non-intellectual, gay in the land of the straight, summer-lover in the land of long winters, etc., etc. (Of course, I'm largely out of whack with my _era_, too, and I know that.)
> 
> All that said, I've lived all over America, and I don't know of a _better_ place to live in America: the bigger cities have certainly priced themselves out of my market. I rather think my next move is going to take me away from the United States, permanently, to spend the second half of my life elsewhere. Puerto Vallarta, perhaps? (a city I just love). I turn 50 in August and I'm thinking about such things.


The description of your cultural dislocation sounded like myself at my place of business. The only part of your dislocation that I do not identify with is the "summer-lover" - I am much more in favour of the cooler months (all the better to layer on more clothes!).

Your musings may be a byproduct of your age as well - I am only two years your senior, and am noticing the same yens in my own life.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> The description of your cultural dislocation sounded like myself at my place of business. The only part of your dislocation that I do not identify with is the "summer-lover" - I am much more in favour of the cooler months (all the better to layer on more clothes!).
> 
> Your musings may be a byproduct of your age as well - I am only two years your senior, and am noticing the same yens in my own life.


Thank you for your kind response! I was worried that my musings might sound self-pitying or maudlin, but I figured, whatever, let it rip. I use these daily entries somewhat diaristically, and by letting those thoughts out, I actually made myself feel better. My life in Northeast Wisconsin is certainly not bad, but it does have its limitations (as what life doesn't?). I am thinking about "moving forward" options partly because work feels so tenuous and temporary these days -- economic dislocations and other developments could eliminate my position in a heartbeat. Should that happen, I'm not glued to my current location, and it makes sense for me to think about where I would _like _to be. I go through this malaise about America periodically, as well.

Your outfit today sounds delightfully seasonal. And LD, you are a man of infinite resource!


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> And LD, you are a man of infinite resource!


Thank you (again) for your kind words, TB. The fabric of the Dunhill blazer has such a find hand and it arrived in pristine condition, I was upset when it didn't fit me. Although the eBay seller told me that there was plenty of extra fabric to let out, my tailor advised me that there wasn't much room - which is when she hit upon the SB conversion. I now have a totally unique garment that always draws compliments, especially when teamed with an odd vest.

I, too, appreciated your musings. In the words of the great Professor Cornel West (himself a man of unique style), "Be strong, my brother!"


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, LD, and many kudos on imaginative re-use . . .*

. . . of wardrobe components.

My Yankee Calvinist ancestors would be proud of your imaginative re-use of otherwise under-used or unusable wardrobe components - waste not, want not indeed-y (though the availability of a clever tailor was an essential to this transformation).

As for being a boulevardier, it would be more fun to be so somewhere where there were actual boulevards (i.e. Paris), but one must make the lucre in order to support the clothing "habit" (i.e. jones, addiction, compulsion, etc.).



LD111134 said:


> Impressive as usual, UC. You are the quintessential boulevardier. :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

I agree about the need for dollars to support my clothing and book habits! Otherwise, my needs are pretty simple. I consider myself lucky in my addictions: not harmful to body or soul, not ridiculously but only moderately extravagant.

Bernard Allen ecru tic weave SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers (new purchase from the closing Green Bay store The Haberdasher; $800 suit for $99 )
French blue point collar French cuff shirt
BB black tie with cream and burgundy rope pattern
Vintage scissors tie slide
Black sik pocket square, points up
White daisy, right lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpioint pen, shirt breast pocket
Vintage circular concave copper cufflinks, abstract enamel design in white and gold, very large (1 1/4" diameter)
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle toe lace-ups
Scala dark brown fedora with matching band, "Scala" pin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## tricota

topbroker said:


> Lovely day here in Wisconsin, although for some reason the Middle American-ness of Middle America has got me down today. Of course that could partly be because I live in Appleton, Wisconsin, which is practically an epicenter of that Middle American quality. It's a nice, affordable city in the nice, affordable Northeast Wisconsin region, but there are times I feel out of whack with my surroundings -- single in the land of the coupled, childless in the land of the prolific (really, four kids around here is nothing), intellectual in the land of...well, the non-intellectual, gay in the land of the straight, summer-lover in the land of long winters, etc., etc. (Of course, I'm largely out of whack with my _era_, too, and I know that.)
> 
> All that said, I've lived all over America, and I don't know of a _better_ place to live in America: the bigger cities have certainly priced themselves out of my market. I rather think my next move is going to take me away from the United States, permanently, to spend the second half of my life elsewhere. Puerto Vallarta, perhaps? (a city I just love). I turn 50 in August and I'm thinking about such things.


Well, as long as you dont stop posting here too...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## topbroker

tricota said:


> Well, as long as you dont stop posting here too...:icon_smile_wink:


Oh no, I wouldn't stop posting here; I like AAAC very much (as I also like The Fedora Lounge). I am glad that these are _civilized _boards. One tends to rise or fall to the level of one's surroundings, and I like the gentlemanliness here.

(I edited some additional comments out because...well, because. )


----------



## video2

Slim Portly said:


> If that was for me, thank you. I like horizontal stripes on ties, and I also like tonal stripes as opposed to always using distinct contrasts in colors or hues. And of course pink and gray is a classic combination (that perhaps I use too much... oh well). I never would have thought to wear brown shoes with a gray suit were it not for some of the outstanding sartorial examples that I have been exposed to here and at SF. You gentlemen have inspired me to push my boundaries even though my budget is quite limited.


Remember, you are in Las Vegas:icon_smile:


----------



## Slim Portly

video2 said:


> Remember, you are in Las Vegas:icon_smile:


Unfortunately all that means is that there are no cultural rules, seeing as there is effectively no culture (at least not at my low income level), and therefore I am free to dress as I please. I cannot imagine that I would get away with what I do were there anyone to throw a yellow flag on the field of play.

And allow me to take a moment to echo the recent praise for this board and its members. I am new to these shores and still in awe that such a fine group of gentlemen gathers together on a regular basis for this purpose.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Stroller for the Queen's Birthday:



















(1950s?) Suit jacket
Hope Bros morning trousers
white poplin T.M. Lewin shirt (attached collar)
Black & silver herringbone tie
Carved MoP solid links
Silver grey pocket handkerchief
Grey hoop stripe socks
Church's "Thame" black Oxfords


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
I like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Slim Portly

Black wool suit, SB 2-button, notch collar, side vents [Merona]
Taupe shirt, cotton/poly blend [Serge Platini]
5-button 3-pocket vest, multi-tone pinstripe [Keanan Duffty]
Gold and black silk tie, "bow tie" pattern [Croft & Barrow]
Gold collar bar [Colibri]
Wood inlay cufflinks with cubic zirconia and gold filligree frame
Home-made cotton pocket square
Black canvas braces with elastic tail and black ends [Gentleman's Emporium]
Black windowpane socks
Black half-brogues [Croft & Barrow]


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## upr_crust

*A small fashion experiment designed to please the "brown shoe Mafia" . . .*

I am going to try an experiment this week, co-ordinating my attire for the week with non-black shoes (my usual tendency is to wear black with navy or grey suits). We shall see if this is a look that I will stay with, or whether I will revert to type (and a shoe closet more heavily canted towards black).

Today's ensemble, then:

Navy six-button D/B suit, solid, side-vented (Polo, via Syms)

Blue end-on-end weave shirt, with alternating pink and white pencil stripes, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)

Pink silk jacquard tie, woven dots of palest silver (Polo, via L & T)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of stars and crescent moons in dull gold (new & Lingwood)

Oval enamel cufflinks, navy blue center edged in pink, overlaid with a grid of tiny gold dots (Turnbull & Asser)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Deep red-brown moc-toe bluchers, Italian-made (via J & M)

Straw fedora, light brown hatband (The Hat Corner, NYC)

Floris Cefiro

We shall see if a navy suit with brown shoes is a fashion faux pas, or a pleasant alternative for a sunny spring day.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Slim. Upr, I'm sure you look great; it certainly reads nice!


----------



## topbroker

Navy suits are the most versatile when it comes to shoe pairings. I'll wear navy with black, with burgundy, with brown leather or suede, with tan.


----------



## LD111134

*Summer-like weather at last - 70 F, 21 C*


Joseph Abboud 2-button SB double-vented charcoal suit with faint rust/cobalt blue windowpane overlay and plain-front pants
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar french cuff shirt - white/navy/blue-grey gingham
Richel solid tangerine orange tie with woven self repp stripes
Robert Talbott copper-brown glen plaid pocket square with multi-colored edging
Artisan-made swivel-back pewter (?) cufflinks with moonstones
Grey socks with black and light brown windowpane overlay
Alfred Sargent black balmorals
Armani tank watch with black leather wristband
UC, I have a 6-button solid navy Polo DB (wool-cashmere flannel) and a navy RL Blue Label DB with grey/maroon chalkstripes (a lighter-weight worsted) - I like that you can button both of them as either a 6x2 or 6x1 ("Duke of Kent"-style). They are two of my favorites and always draw compliments.


----------



## Holdfast

Gloriously sunny & warm spring day today. No work in the morning, lunch on the terrace of one my fave restaurants and just a little light work in the afternoon.


----------



## HISMES PARIS

^ Now THAT is a looker. Holdfast, I may be inspired to put together a compilation "ode" to your wardrobe. Awesome white sleeve placket on your shirt.


----------



## topbroker

^ I like the design of the shirt, with the white plackets. Custom?


----------



## LD111134

Great navy windowpane suit, Holdfast. Is that RL Polo or another RL line? I like the combination of the suit with the medium blue stripe white collar/french cuff shirt.


----------



## topbroker

Airing some new items for the first time at work. 

Aquascutum navy SB 2B double-vent blazer
Asher gray windowpane cuffed wool trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton point collar French cuff shirt
Purple/blue patterned tie
White cotton pocket square, monogrammed, rectangular fold with lettering visible 
Pink carnation, right lapel
Vintage egg-shaped stone cufflinks with striations in different shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
Claiborne black leather dress belt, slightly wide with bold "cut-out" silver buckle 
Large silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain attached to trouser waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe lace-ups in black leather and black deerskin
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Holdfast

HISMES PARIS said:


> ^ Now THAT is a looker. Holdfast, I may be inspired to put together a compilation "ode" to your wardrobe.


:icon_smile_big: Should I be worried what it will say?



> Awesome white sleeve placket on your shirt.





topbroker said:


> ^ I like the design of the shirt, with the white plackets. Custom?


Sulka deadstock, bought for around $15 off eBay a few years back. A bit flashy, but you all know by now that I like the flashiness. 



LD111134 said:


> Great navy windowpane suit, Holdfast. Is that RL Polo or another RL line? I like the combination of the suit with the medium blue stripe white collar/french cuff shirt.


Yikes, the colour balance in my photos must be horribly off. The suit is actually a dark grey not navy (not quite charcoal, not quite mid-grey; in between). The shirt isn't blue/white, but purple/white. 

It's a Zegna suit, but with a fair bit of tailoring done to it to give it the shape & style I wanted.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP khakis
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons


----------



## LD111134

Another wonderful day here in the Second City...

Hickey Freeman navy multistripe 6x2 DB suit
Paul Frederick white with golden-yellow stripes, white straight collar and white french cuffs
Artisan-made sterling silver cufflinks with mother-of-pearl inlay
Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square with navy and light blue borders
Robert Talbott "Best in Class" woven red silk tie
Mark Shale burgundy leather belt
Navy and blue-grey pattern socks
Alden shell cordovan balmoral wing-tips
Armani silver tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## upr_crust

*Sunshine seems to be abounding in the US this morning . . .*

. . . certainly it is abounding here in NYC

A sunnier interpretation of how to dress for the office this morning, which garnered only glancing sniffs of disapproval from my partner, the self-made Tsar of Taste, this AM, as I left home. Considering his talent for criticism, I remain virtually unscathed.

My ensemble, then:

Black-and-white Prince of Wales glen plaid suit, two-button, center vent (Paul Stuart - about 15 years ago, and gratifyingly, it fits as well today as when I purchased it - not a statement that I could have made several years ago)

Deep pink end-on-end shirt, spread collar, button cuff (BB)

Navy silk foulard tie, pattern of tiny stylized rosettes in red and cream (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Mid-grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Cordovan-coloured "faux Alden" low-vamped loafers (brand name MacGill, via Botticelli, NYC)

Straw fedora (The Hat Corner, NYC)

Penhaligon's Castile (a light scent suitable for a day with high temp's predicted to be around 77F/25 C)

Enough style to face "hump day", and a full slate of meetings, one hopes.


----------



## LD111134

+1 on the deep pink shirt, UC!

Like the pocket square description too. I've been experimenting with different folds for silk, cotton and linen squares (e.g. today I have a three point with part of the fold-over showing; I've started to fold rather than puff-and-stuff my silk squares).


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
Your attire sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

UC-
+1 for straw fedora. You are a rule breaker


----------



## LD111134

Thank you and right back at you, McA! I truly enjoy your daily photos.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, McArthur and LD . . .*

I live in Manhattan, a place that encourages both fine and extravagant "plumage", and the breaking of rules - thanks for the support in both endeavours. :icon_smile_big:



mcarthur said:


> UC-
> +1 for straw fedora. You are a rule breaker


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

I'm off to the Michael Buble concert at the Resch Center in Green Bay tonight, so the goal for the outfit today is -- Maximum Slick!

JAB SB 2B ventless light gray/blue plaid suit, plain bottom trousers
Paul Fredrick black point collar French cuff shirt with silver monogram on left cuff
Slant-striped tie in black/silver/maroon
Silver tie bar, slanted down
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Silver and black wrap cufflinks
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Stainless steel grooved ring (left ring finger)
JAB black striped OTC socks
Bally sleek black wholecut lace-ups
Oakley sunglasses
Fresh haircut (no hat today, showing off the cut)
A good tan


----------



## Holdfast

Got about half a dozen nice comments on the pocket square. Weird... must have been the flouncy fold or something!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
MM sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*In the face of ever-increasing heat . . .*

It continues to be sunny and warm, and I continue to dress up, perhaps as a final hurrah before it becomes too hot to don a suit and face the oven that subway stations become once the air-conditioning is turned on in the trains.

Extending my weekly theme of "no black shoes", then . . .

Solid olive green suit, two-button, center vent (BB)

Navy mini-graph check on white shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Horizontally striped tie - bold stripes of coral edged in gold against a navy background (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks, chain backs - upon first glance, a yin/yang pattern of emerald green and orange-red enamel, but, upon further examination, a fanciful fish (the orange-red) in a sea of emerald green (a shop in London, now unhappily defunct, which was a wellspring of inexpensive and attractive enamel cufflinks).

Solid gold-coloured silk pocket square, folded into three points and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket.

Brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Olive diamond-patterned OTC socks (origins lost due to aging brain)

Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's house brand, via warehouse sale)

Straw fedora (a record for me to wear the same hat four days in a row)

Monsieur Balmain (Paris, though occasionally available in this country)

Enough style to face another day full of interminable meetings, perhaps - it won't make the meetings any shorter, but maybe my mental attitude will be improved.


----------



## LD111134

*A study in green and blue*

Pushing the color and pattern envelope today...

Zegna SB dual vented sportcoat with - olive micro-nailhead with light blue (periwinkle? lavender?) and navy windowpane overlay

Solid Carolina blue pocket square

Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar french cuff shirt - white/periwinkle/forest green multi-stripes with Tiffany sterling silver cufflinks

Richel lime green tie with woven yellow-green horsebit pattern

Zanella double reverse pleated pants - cerulean wool fresco (I'm not sure what to call this fabric; it has a perceptable diagonal pattern so it might be gabardine?)

Torino tan leather belt

Solid olive socks

Peal & Company British tan captoe bluchers

Armani silver tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## upr_crust

*Too bad no photos - the colours sound great . . .*

. . . and pushing the pattern-mixing envelope is very au courant - see the posting from medwards in re: today's NY Times Style section.



LD111134 said:


> Pushing the color and pattern envelope today...
> 
> Zegna SB dual vented sportcoat with - olive micro-nailhead with light blue (periwinkle?) and navy windowpane overlay
> 
> Solid Carolina blue pocket square
> 
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar french cuff shirt - white/periwinkle/forest green multi-stripes
> 
> Richel lime green tie with woven yellow-green horsebit pattern
> 
> Zanella double reverse pleated pants - cerulean wool fresco (I'm not sure what to call this fabric; it has a perceptable diagonal pattern so it might be gabardine?)
> 
> Torino tan leather belt
> 
> Solid olive socks
> 
> Peal & Company British tan captoe bluchers
> 
> Armani silver tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> . . . and pushing the pattern-mixing envelope is very au courant - see the posting from medwards in re: today's NY Times Style section.


Thanks for the heads-up, UC

Good story in today's _New York Times, _but the accompanying photos are hideous...and I have a very high threshold for "fashion forward" looks.


----------



## Holdfast

Was in a bit of an odd mood when I got dressed this AM...


----------



## topbroker

I went to the Michael Buble concert last night at the Resch Center in Green Bay. After seeing Buble live, there is certainly no doubting his star quality! He and his impressive 13-member big band put on a terrific show given the limitations of the arena format. But those limitations are considerable, and I wish I could someday hear Buble in a more intimate setting, although fat chance of that. Once an arena artist, it becomes very difficult (for economic reasons alone) to ever revert to smaller venues, except as a lark. (Springsteen has been known to "sneak" into small clubs to play sets for no doubt stunned patrons -- Toad's Place in New Haven being one such club.)

Buble has good audience rapport, and a line of banter that recalls Chris Isaak's (from whom he no doubt learned much when he was opening for him). 

On his last encore, Buble went mike-less and sang unamplified to an arenaful of 8,000 people -- a coup de theatre, needless to say, and darned effective.

Today's outfit:

JAB Signature olive plaid SB 2B single-vent suit, plain bottom trousers
Grey shirt with white point collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
Black/blue-grey patterned tie
Gold trumpet tie bar, angled down
Macclesfield navy pocket square with water nymph pattern, points up
Pink carnation, right lapel
Vintage lion cufflinks
Blue silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Groved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Olive patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage Stetson olive fedora with black band, feather


----------



## mcarthur

UC and LD-
Nice sounding attire


----------



## Simon Myerson

HF - pattern matching excellent.


----------



## LD111134

*Thanks, McA!*



mcarthur said:


> UC and LD-
> Nice sounding attire


McA, I apprecieate your ongoing encouragement. Where did you buy that wonderful pocket square?


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


> McA, I apprecieate your ongoing encouragement. Where did you buy that wonderful pocket square?


Purchased by my wife at the Hermes store on Madison Avenue in NYC


----------



## LD111134

Danke schoen, MMMM IV. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
Viyella BD sport shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
KS belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## andrei67

I am very Friday casual:
1. Black shirt by Souvenirs and gallery
2. Grey jeans by Mishiko Kochino
3. Black coat by Nice Collective
4. Black Allen Edmonds tassel loafers.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Friday, and it's warm . . . .*

It is the final day of a sunny and warm week, and in honour of Friday, my attire is more relaxed than it has been for this week so far, but still possibly of some small visual interest.

Wheat-coloured textured-weave sports jacket, two-button, center vent (BB)

Blue and white gingham check butttondown shirt (BB)

Silk pocket square, pattern of stylized rosettes in shades of greens, blues, and beiges (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Khaki-coloured wool gabardine trousers (BB)

Tan patterned midcalf socks (Polo, via C21)

Medium brown suede loafers, a knockoff of Alden's full-strap low-vamped style (Tyrwhitt)

Trumper's Skye

Little enough attire about which to write, but perhaps enough to get me through a quiet Friday.


----------



## mcarthur

^What happen to fedora? Have a good weekend


----------



## LD111134

I am so glad that this workweek is coming to a close...

Paul Stuart 2-button SB suit with dual vents and flat-front pants with side tabs (no belt) in a lighter shade of navy with light blue bar stripes (actually, sets of three closely-spaced pinstripes);
Paul Frederick straight collar shirt with french cuffs in white cotton dobby with raised self satin rope stripes;
Zenga light sea foam green (tea green?) tie with navy/white pattern;
Paul Frederick sterling silver and navy blue crystal cufflinks;
Bloomingdales pocket square in persian green with gold/silver/red paisley;
Navy blue socks with light blue rope pattern;
Alden cordovan cap-toe bluchers; and
Armani silver tank watch with black leather wristband.


----------



## AlmostSmart

LD111134 said:


> I am so glad that this workweek is coming to a close...


I don't believe you 

PS.... so am I


----------



## Holdfast

Some of us have to work tomorrow...

I tried to encourage the sun to shine today, with my clothes. Barring a half-hour over lunch, the gambit failed...


----------



## LD111134

Very Bryan Ferry-like, Holdfast!


----------



## Holdfast

Bryan Ferry? I'll definitely take that! Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T & A shirt
H- bow tie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## Holdfast

One of your nicest looks in some days *Mcarthur*. Nicely done. The pocket square is especially nice - the folds enhance its pattern.


----------



## Kregg

Beautiful, Mcarthur. I love the bow tie. It goes great with the shirt.


----------



## dcdapper

That's a wonderful tie and a great example of how to coordinate stripes with stripes. What is the brand of the tie?


----------



## mcarthur

Kregg and HF-
Thank you


----------



## Holdfast

dcdapper said:


> That's a wonderful tie and a great example of how to coordinate stripes with stripes. What is the brand of the tie?


Thanks. It's RLPL, from memory.


----------



## topbroker

A long, long work week comes to an end...

JAB SB 2B single vent grey-dominant glen plaid sportcoat
Nautica light grey cuffed wool trousers
JAB white button-down
Black/dark green patterned tie
Ashear multi-colored silk pocket square, puff fold
Vermeil American flag lapel pin (in case an ABC newscaster should question me)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean gumshoes, tan uppers 
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage stetson olive fedora with black band, feather

I brought a pair of black loafers intending to change shoes at work, but I never did; I kept the gumshoes on and stayed New England-y all day.


----------



## upr_crust

*A minor note of annoyance . . .*

My employer, in an effort to squeeze more labour out of me, seems to have taken away my access to AAAC from the office. Bah, humbug, and arghhhhhhh.

I will continue to post from home when I am wearing something of interest.


----------



## LD111134

*Great bow tie!*



Kregg said:


> Beautiful, Mcarthur. I love the bow tie. It goes great with the shirt.


+10...Excellent look McA!


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> A long, long work week comes to an end...
> 
> JAB SB 2B single vent grey-dominant glen plaid sportcoat
> Nautica light grey cuffed wool trousers
> JAB white button-down
> Black/dark green patterned tie
> Ashear multi-colored silk pocket square, puff fold
> Vermeil American flag lapel pin (in case an ABC newscaster should question me)
> Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Gold college ring (right ring finger)
> Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
> Calvin Klein Truth cologne
> Light grey ribbed OTC socks
> LL Bean gumshoes, tan uppers
> Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
> Vintage stetson olive fedora with black band, feather
> 
> I brought a pair of black loafers intending to change shoes at work, but I never did; I kept the gumshoes on and stayed New England-y all day.


Great look TB, especially with the gumshoes (are they the same as LL Bean's famous Maine Hunting Shoe?).

Have you gotten anything at Kohl's? I have a couple of their "Croft & Barrow" ties - maybe not up to Robert Talbott or Brooks Brothers level of construction, but the colors are great and always draw compliments.


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
NM socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## LD111134

*A long awaited weekend!*


Zegna 3-button SB dual-vented charcoal sport coat
Bugatchi sea foam green pattern sport shirt with hidden buttondown collar
Robert Graham sky blue/canary yellow tattersall cotton pocket square
JAB olive gabardine double reverse pleated dress pants
Greenish-taupe solid socks
Alden black kiltie wingtip slip-ons
Armani silver tank watch with black wristband


----------



## AlanC

Last night to hear my wife sing in 'Porgy & Bess'

Zegna Taglio Esclusivo suit
BB shirt
RLPL tie

Trafalgar braces
Pantherella ribbed OTC hose
C&J for Tom James black semi-brogues
Swift gray homburg (vintage 1930s)


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
You attire sounds nice


----------



## Holdfast

Great to see these links in action; I've been thinking about them myself. They look fab.

A lovely sunny day here -


----------



## topbroker

The Northeast Wisconsin weather reverted to semi-wintry in the past 24 hours, with temperatures in the 30s and high winds up to 60 mph -- there was even a tornado warning last night. Out comes the overcoat...

Claire my Birman cat is exceptionally cuddlesome today. She loves the extra time with me on weekends.

Vintage BB SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
Corbin brown houndstooth cuffed wool trousers (first wearing)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Brown ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean gumshoes, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid scarf
1970s vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Nicely done


+1, Alan C. What role is the missus singing?

Kudos to both McA and TB!


----------



## AlanC

Thanks for the kind words.



LD111134 said:


> What role is the missus singing?


She's in the choir. She's off for another performance tonight and I'm managing the children.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP khakis
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## LD111134

*Day trip out of town...*


Corneliani 3-button SB dual-vented sport coat in ochre brown with orange-rust/light blue windowpane
Scott Barber hidden buttondown sport shirt in sky blue with brown/white windowpane
Mark Shale - zip-up mock turtleneck cashmere sweater in chocolate brown
Christian Dior pocket square in grey/gold/orange-rust paisley
Mark Shale flat-front pants in old gold
Mark Shale burgundy leather belt
Santoni moc-style bluchers in chili
Armani silver tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Great look TB, especially with the gumshoes (are they the same as LL Bean's famous Maine Hunting Shoe?).


Yes indeed!



> Have you gotten anything at Kohl's? I have a couple of their "Croft & Barrow" ties - maybe not up to Robert Talbott or Brooks Brothers level of construction, but the colors are great and always draw compliments.


Kohl's is everywhere around here, but I don't think I've gotten anything there. I used to shop at our local Marshall Field's a lot, before it sadly and unnecessarily became a Macy's. As a Chicagoan, you know all about this!


----------



## topbroker

Back to spring-like conditions in Wisconsin today. Temperature hovering around 50, so a Harris tweed jacket provides exactly the right level of warmth.

Vintage blue-gray Harris tweed SB 2B double-vent sportcoat by Hector Russell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland
Dark grey cuffed wool trousers
Marshall Field navy/white candy-stripe button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black woven leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB dark grey patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan saddles in navy/light green
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, feathers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni sweater
Mason's pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## LD111134

*Cooler weather in Chicago today...back to wool/cashmere*


Hickey Freeman 2-button center vent wool-cashmere SB sport coat in cobalt blue with light blue-grey windowpane
Brooks Brothers pocket square in azure/navy paisley with navy border
Robert Talbott spread collar button-cuff shirt in white with horizontal cornflower blue and charcoal microstripes
Emilio Romano (some "no-name" brand) repp tie with cornflower blue, marine blue, charcoal and silver blue stripes
Paul Frederick notch lapel wool-cashmere postboy vest in navy
Jack Victor wool-cashmere dress pants in charcoal
Coach calfskin belt in black
Cornflower blue textured cotton socks
Cole-Haan Dennehy penny loafers in black


----------



## Holdfast

No nice outfits from me this week - on 4 "days" of night shifts. Oh well...


----------



## WhaleinaTeardrop

Bespoke Black Herringbone suit. 2-button, Peak lapel, side vented, 1.5-inch cuff on trousers
Eton White, light blue and dark blue windowpane shirt (19 x 40.5!), my only shirt with perfect sleeves...
Silver Links(66") 7 fold tie. Dark blue with light blue and silver stripes. FAT half-Windsor
White Silk Pocket square. TV fold.
Bruno Magli black cap toe oxfords.
A Devilish Smile - the MOST important accessory!


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> No nice outfits from me this week - on 4 "days" of night shifts. Oh well...


I hope your work week goes fast


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF khakis
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

It was snowing in Appleton when I woke up this morning, and on the drive into work, too. That settles it; I'm moving to Mexico. 

Although actually, any move at this time is dicey. It is a very strange time in the world; I think we are going to look back at 2008 and say, "That is the year that a lot of things changed." Gas prices, Peak Oil, climate change, credit crises, total off-the-playbook moves at the Fed, global food riots, housing in turmoil, airlines in turmoil, etc., etc. -- it's all happening really fast, and who knows where it's headed? Hard not to feel uneasy about this...

Bernard Allen ecru tic weave SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
Joseph Abboud blue stripes on white ground spread collar French cuff shirt
Navy/royal blue/gold patterned "power" tie
Slender gold tie chain
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Egg-shaped stone cufflinks with striations in different shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Vannucci taupe patterned OTC socks
J&M spectator captoe lace-ups in dark brown and light woven brown leather
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Trafalgar braces
Brioni polo
Isaia pant
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear while sleepwalking . . . .*

The climatic conditions of late in the metropolis of Gotham have made sleep a sometimes thing - too cold for air-conditioning to work, yet too warm and too humid for opened windows to cool one's sleeping quarters. Hence, my mien today is like unto that of a character from a George Romero movie ("Night of the Living Dead", perhaps), but, one hopes, better upholstered.

Black bead-stripe two-button center-vent suit (JAB)

Red pencil-striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (both murdered by my shirt laundry, unhappily) (Tyrwhitt)

Navy silk jacquard tie, textured weave, with alternating tiny dots of white, red, light blue and gold (Lewin)

Enamelled silver sixpence cufflinks, dated 1959, green and red enamel, black enamel background (Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg - can't remember which)

Dark blue silk braces, printed with a large-scale pattern of butterflies (Perry Ellis, via Bloomingdales, some millenia ago)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport, via Syms)

Black buckled loafers (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

Enough attire in which to go through the motions, one hopes.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF khakis
H- ps


----------



## LD111134

*Very brown today...*
Hickey Freeman 2-button dual-vented SB suit in medium-brown nailhead with rust windowpane
Paul Frederick buff suede notch lapel post boy vest
Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square with greyish-brown borders
Thomas Pink ice blue shirt with spread collar and french cuffs
Brooks Brothers sterling silver cufflinks with enamel inlay red/dark brown Stewart tartan pattern
Paul Frederick repp tie with chocolate brown, lavender, gold and white stripes (sounds over-the-top but it works :icon_smile
Cole Haan medium brown pebble leather grain belt
Greenish-blue socks with white and rust windowpane
AE Mora captoe double monk straps in chestnut brown
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## topbroker

I'm momentarily discombobulated here because I just lost an Ebay auction that I really wanted to win -- an authentic Donegal tweed suit with both jacket and trousers in correct sizing for me. I had set my automatic bid as high as I wanted to go (I adjusted it upward yesterday), but someone else went higher still. Oh, well. Can't win them all, but a nice _All Creatures Great and Small_-type tweed suit is still on my "holy grail" list.

BTW, I now use a checklist to make sure I capture all the elements of my outfits in these postings. I was always forgetting something like cufflinks and having to go back and edit. Yes, I'm anal. 

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit 
BB red mini-check button-down
Geoffrey Beene red/green patterned tie
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
Red silk patterned pocket square, points up
Large pink carnation, right lapel
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
AE Belmont spectator split-toe lace-ups, dark brown and white

Vintage Dobbs Golden Coach "cloud" (grayish tan) fedora with black band, feather (new find; love the color!)

Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## kdm57

Today...pics of the actual suit/tie/shoes shown below
Baroni "floating canvas" 3-button suit (solid olive color)
White shirt (Papale brand...from Naples) with point collar
Cinn Kediaoni silk tie ("blue with tan and yellow design throughout")
Burgundy belt with gold buckle (Perry Ellis)
Burgundy oxfords (Cole Haan)



Yesterday's clothing...received a number of compliments and also caught a lot of stares and snide comments from a table of 20-something guys at a sports bar last evening...why such an attitude???...I work at a very dressy office, by the way...

Nautica tan suit...great color and nice drape for ~$160 (actual suit/shoes shown below...except shoes I wore are black)
Blue/white Geoffrey Beene striped shirt with point collar (looks somewhat similar in color to shirt shown below)
Black belt (Cole Haan)
Nino Cerutti silk tie (black/blue/red/green...a mainstream flowery motif)
Black oxfords (Bruno Magli "Maioco" shoes)


----------



## LD111134

Great outfit, TB! Love the AE Belmont spectators (you're a braver man than I :icon_smile_wink, and the combination of a red plaid [sport?] shirt and red-green tie. Who made the suit?


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Great outfit, TB! Love the AE Belmont spectators (you're a braver man than I :icon_smile_wink, and the combination of a red plaid [sport?] shirt and red-green tie. Who made the suit?


Thanks, LD! The shirt is what I would call a mini-check dress button-down, rather than a plaid. (Or maybe I should say that it's a light red shirt with fine-line, darker red cross-hatching? My technical vocabulary for this stuff is weak.) As for the suit -- a Jeffrey Banks that I picked up for about $100 on half-off clearance at J.C. Penney, of all places (*not* my first choice in suit-shopping ), and then had well altered by my tailor. Nice for the price! I've been very happy with the suit -- good color and pattern, sharp lines, pleasant medium-weight wool.

You can see why I stopped posting at Style Forum, where it's Kiton this, Brioni that.  I can't afford to be a label snob, and I'm not one (although I'm always happy to find high-end pieces at deep discounts or in the second-hand markets). My splurges are those guys' casual lunch-hour purchases. But I have a good eye for how things will look, and I think I pass muster in Northeast Wisconsin.


----------



## LD111134

*I like your attitude, TB*

As I posted a while back, I admire you because you understand that it's not about spending outrageous amounts of money on clothes - it's truly a matter of chosing the right clothes, knowing how to put them together in combination and wearing them with style.

I rarely post on StyleForum and I might have posted once on Film Noir Buff, although I do view both of those message boards with regularity.


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> As I posted a while back, I admire you because you understand that it's not about spending outrageous amounts of money on clothes - it's truly a matter of chosing the right clothes, knowing how to put them together in combination and wearing them with style.
> 
> I rarely post on StyleForum and I might have posted once on Film Noir Buff, although I do view both of those message boards with regularity.


Thanks again! I look occasionally at all the menswear boards I know of, which are six:

Ask Andy (I like both the "Fashion Forum" and the "Trad Forum")
Style Forum (although I never venture into "Streetwear and Denim")
Film Noir Buff (kind of a grumpy crew!)
Club Cad (underpopulated)
Fedora Lounge (great vintage board; co-ed)
London Lounge (probably looked at this one the least; upper-crusty)


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> Thanks again! I look occasionally at all the menswear boards I know of, which are six:
> 
> Ask Andy (I like both the "Fashion Forum" and the "Trad Forum")
> Style Forum (although I never venture into "Streetwear and Denim")
> Film Noir Buff (kind of a grumpy crew!)
> Club Cad (underpopulated)
> Fedora Lounge (great vintage board; co-ed)
> London Lounge (probably looked at this one the least; upper-crusty)


I've only viewed Fedora Lounge and London Lounge a few times and I've never viewed Club Cad. I view AAAC's Fashion Forum regularly and the Trad Forum on occasion. I've like Style Forum's main board but I too never look at the "Streetwear and Denim" board. Film Noir Buff is a law unto itself.


----------



## DocHolliday

I got to thinking about how often I reach for my beloved white buttondowns, so today I am rocking five patterns.



















I really like the square -- it's old-school YSL with a seashell pattern.

In an odd coincidence, BigBris is selling a tie that appears to be identical to the one I'm wearing. It's a pointy end knit -- certain to delight Manton, I'm sure.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=64226


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> I've only viewed Fedora Lounge and London Lounge a few times and I've never viewed Club Cad. I view AAAC's Fashion Forum regularly and the Trad Forum on occasion. I've like Style Forum's main board but I too never look at the "Streetwear and Denim" board. Film Noir Buff is a law unto itself.


Club Cad is sort of an offshoot of the Fedora Lounge -- some of the same guys -- and is tied into The Cad webzine. For those with any liking at all for vintage/retro/nostalgia/deco, Fedora Lounge is highly recommendable; it's the friendliest of the boards, no doubt because of the high population of women. Not meaning to be reductionist in any sexist kind of a way, but all-male boards on *any* subject tend, in my experience, to turn snarly and competitive pretty quickly. Ask Andy is one of the most gentlemanly male-dominated boards I have ever run across (as logically it ought to be, given its subject matter).


----------



## topbroker

DocHolliday said:


> I got to thinking about how often I reach for my beloved white buttondowns, so today I am rocking five patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the square -- it's old-school YSL with a seashell pattern.
> 
> In an odd coincidence, BigBris is selling a tie that appears to be identical to the one I'm wearing. It's a pointy end knit -- certain to delight Manton, I'm sure.
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=64226


Doc, you are stylin' today! Tell us about the components.


----------



## DocHolliday

topbroker said:


> Doc, you are stylin' today! Tell us about the components.


Thanks, TB! The coat's linen, by Polo. Shirt's H&K, trousers J. Crew, chelseas RM Williams.


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> Doc, you are stylin' today! Tell us about the components.


+1! I really like the outfit, Doc. You're the pride of the Arizona Territory.


----------



## topbroker

topbroker said:


> The shirt is what I would call a mini-check dress button-down, rather than a plaid. (Or maybe I should say that it's a light red shirt with fine-line, darker red cross-hatching? My technical vocabulary for this stuff is weak.)


I checked the BB website, and this shirt is described as a mini-check there. So I was on target after all. 

My descriptions are pretty rudimentary next to LD's or upr_crust's; I don't have their visual or sartorial vocabulary or their fine sense of color discrimination. I have some red/green color blindness, which in my case leads to difficulties distinguishing between some greens and some browns; also between blues and purples. But I ask for salespeople's help, and I memorize what colors items have been identified for me as, and I manage not to make a fool of myself. 

Color "blindness" is weird. It's not the same as monochromatic vision. You can *see *the colors, you just can't always see them against each other (as in those color cards at the eye doctor's) or call them by their right names.


----------



## HISMES PARIS

No Holdfast today? I hope he's ok


----------



## mcarthur

HISMES PARIS said:


> No Holdfast today? I hope he's ok


HF is on the night shift this week


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> My descriptions are pretty rudimentary next to LD's or upr_crust'squote]
> TB, I'll fess-up that Wikipedia helps me identify precise color shades - simply look up "blue", "green", "brown", etc. and you will see examples of different shades (for example: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green). I'm sure you more than cope with any colorblindness.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Smedley sweater
Barbera pant
Zegna braces
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

*The sun has finally returned to NYC . . .*

The weather in NYC is bright and sunny today, as is the colour scheme for my attire - so much so that I fear that I may be mistaken for a Fisher-Price toy, but I leave that judgment to you all.

Solid navy six-button D/B suit, side-vented (Polo, via Syms)

Yellow glen-plaid with large light blue graph check shirt, spread collar, double cuffs, super 180's fabric (Tyrwhitt, on sale)

Cerulean blue solid textured-weave tie (Andrew's Ties)

Oval enamel cufflinks - translucent royal blue, edged in red, on engraved sterling silver, a radiating "spider's web" pattern of striations (Penhaligon's)

White pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
Solid plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black cap-toe double-monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, NYC)

Penhaligon's Racquets

Enough attire to face a sunny, but cool, "hump day", I hope.

FYI, topbroker, I too have problems distinguishing purple from blue on occasion, so be not abashed about colour perception difficulties - it happens to all of us.


----------



## LD111134

*Great minds think alike...*

Upr_crust and I must be communicating telepathically:

RL Polo wool/cashmere flannel 6x2 suit with double vents in navy (still chilly in Chicago; today's high temperature will only be 60° F/15-1/2° C) - pants have side tabs, so no belt
Red/gold/electric blue paisley pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar french cuff shirt - large scale gingham check with white ground and cornflower blue/pale blue pattern
Artisan-made sterling silver cufflinks with mother-of-pearl inlay
Saks Fifth Avenue herringbone textured silk necktie - red ground with medium blue and white roundel patterns

Navy blue pattern socks

Allen Edmonds "Westgate" wholecuts in black

Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## mcarthur

LD and UPR-
Nice sounding attire. Have a good day


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> LD and UPR-
> Nice sounding attire. Have a good day


Right back at ya, McArthur!


----------



## Holdfast

HISMES PARIS said:


> No Holdfast today? I hope he's ok


As mac says, I'm having to working a few nights this week, so no opportunity to dress up. One of the nurses commented she hardly recognised me turning up on the ward dressed so casually. It's not healthy, you know. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> As mac says, I'm having to working a few nights this week, so no opportunity to dress up. One of the nurses commented she hardly recognised me turning up on the ward dressed so casually. It's not healthy, you know. :icon_smile:


Be careful, they could place you in isolation


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM MTM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H- ps


----------



## upr_crust

*That IS ironic . . .*

. . to be wearing D/B Polo and a Tyrwhitt shirt on the same day.

Great minds do think alike, and LD and mcarthur - have a fine day as well.



LD111134 said:


> Upr_crust and I must be communicating telepathically:


----------



## topbroker

A beautiful day in the neighborhood, as Mister Rogers used to say.

Nautica pearl gray pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers (I love this very light shade of grey)
French blue spread collar French cuff shirt, yellow monogram on left cuff
Paul Fredrick gold/maroon/light blue slant-stripe tie (eye-popper)
Gold silk pocket square, points up
Square gold cufflinks with black bars
Burgundy silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Vannucci black patterned OTC socks
AE Grayson black tassel mocs
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## LD111134

How do you like the Nautica suit, TB? GQ had a feature on suits under $500 and I belive that one of the featured garments was from Nautica.


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> How do you like the Nautica suit, TB? GQ had a feature on suits under $500 and I belive that one of the featured garments was from Nautica.


I've got two Nautica suits, this pearl gray pin and and a solid charcoal, that serve my needs just fine; I picked up both at the dread Men's Wearhouse. They are fused suits, of course, but I'm not fussy about that (or about shoulder padding, or other things that give many guys at these boards the hives ). My major criterion besides the overall look of the suit is, does it fit me well off the rack? I prefer to have a minimum of alterations done. Nautica suits, along with several other brands (Hugo Boss, notably), pass that test for me.

It is true that the wool, although quite acceptable to me, is not of as high a quality as the wool of my more expensive suits ("expensive" is a relative word in this context; I don't currently have any suits or sportcoats that would retail over $1,000.00). But on the flip side of that, if something happens to any of these suits, they are replaceable at a reasonable cost. If I ever had the budget to buy a $4,000.00 ready-to-wear suit (as iammatt spoke of doing at SF), I still wouldn't, because I would live in fear of spritzing it with olive oil or something.


----------



## kdm57

What I wore today...the highlights:

White Papale (of Napoli) dress shirt (point collar)

Charcoal suit (100% wool; Armani black label)

Tyrwhitt silk tie (superb-looking Iris color..rather rare to find; I currently see the exact same tie in this Iris color for sale on the web that can probably be had for a fairly low price; PM me for details if you can't find it)

Johnston & Murphy black dress oxfords

Influences on my choices in attire?: my ex and her mother (both originally from France)...and particularly the overall look and style that Italian film great Rossano Brazzi showed in his wardrobe.

As an aside, I pass along some of my suits, sportcoats, shoes, and shirts to a cousin who wears slightly smaller sizes...I'm sort of in-between sizes on various items. He's a trained Shakespearean actor...he's had a few plum "character actor" roles along the way...and has to compete in the many "cattle calls" for parts. In his words, "curb appeal" through one's attire makes a difference in those competitions.

As for the Nautica suit (fused, as one noted), it's a basic suit that fits me well...feels very comfortable...and gets many kudos.


----------



## marka

Hello all... This is my first time posting here so I hope I get it right. I've enjoyed browsing through the posts and photos for a while now, so I thought it was time to share. Here's today - let me know what you think. Best, Mark


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
JB polo
Brioni pant
MD belt
CH socks
Gravati bluchers


----------



## video2

Labour party :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps


----------



## LD111134

Chester Barrie 6x2 DB blazer in black
Mark Shale solid basket weave silk pocket square in silver
Charles Tyrwhitt "Sea Island Quality" spread collar french cuff shirt in white
Sterling silver cufflings - oval swivel-backs with half-moons cut in
Alan Flusser necktie - pear green with brown and silver pattern
Joseph A. Bank dress trousers in olive green glen plaid
Mark Shale calfskin belt in British tan
Black patterned socks
Allen Edmonds "Hastings" wholecuts in chili
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## topbroker

A somewhat daring mix of elements today. I can't recall pairing a patterned sportcoat with differently patterned trousers before. Living on the edge!

Corneliani black tweed SB one-button ventless sportcoat
JAB blackwatch plaid cuffed trousers (not too loud)
White-on-white spread collar French cuff shirt
Modernist patterned tie in black and taupe (with touch of maroon)
Black silk pocket square, points up
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Cameo cufflinks, white Roman centurion on black background with gold border
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
JAB black OTC socks with subtle woven diamond pattern
Cole-Haan black snaffle-bit loafers
1980s vintage Churchill grey fedora with black band, "Churchill" pin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Preu Pummel

video2 said:


> Labour party :icon_smile_big:


Dude. Rock and Roll.


----------



## DocHolliday

This is from yesterday. It was for the green contest over at StyleForum, but I don't own much green, and I'm colorblind, so it basically consisted of me wearing all my green all at once. What can I say? It ain't easy being ... colorblind.


----------



## AlanC

^Love the shoes.


----------



## LD111134

AlanC said:


> ^Love the shoes.


+1...great shoes, Doc.

Note to self: Post photos for SF's green competition.


----------



## video2

marka said:


> Hello all... This is my first time posting here so I hope I get it right. I've enjoyed browsing through the posts and photos for a while now, so I thought it was time to share. Here's today - let me know what you think. Best, Mark


Welcome, you look nice:icon_smile:


----------



## dcdapper

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> HF khakis
> H- ps


Very nice pocket square, McArthur.


----------



## Holdfast

Went to vote in the local elections and then had dinner at a friend's before going on to my final night shift.


----------



## marka

shades of brown today


----------



## Cruiser

Casual day at the office today. Lands End long sleeve polo and Dockers cotton pants.

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0019bj5.gif

Cruiser


----------



## mcarthur

dcdapper-
Thank you


----------



## LeonS

AlanC said:


> ^Love the shoes.


Great shoes :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
Armani pant
Cartier belt
NM socks
TR loafers


----------



## Lucky Strike

Today:










































Turnbull & Asser shirt, three-button cuff
RL tie, silk knit
Hackett jacket, part of suit
Gucci pocket square
Esedra trousers, part of suit
Bally pseudo-brogues
Omega watch, red gold
Burberry mac

Not shown:
Swims galoshes
Umbrella, giveaway from Hotel Adlon-Kempinski, Berlin (huge golf thing)


----------



## upr_crust

*Something with which to end the week . . .*

After a day's sartorial hiatus, due to the dire predictions of the weather prognosticators (which came true only after dark last night), I am back to being attired in something approximating civilised fashion.

It is still cool in the mornings in NYC, which I like, actually - I am much more a fan of spring or fall (fall particularly) than the heat of summer. However, with the change of seasons, my nose has decided to acquire the first cold of the year - arghhhhh. Let us hope that my ensemble matches my red nose . . .

Blue-grey herringbone sports jacket, two-button, center vent (BB)

Deep crimson pinpoint oxford shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (BB)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, grid of tiny spots in pale silver (Polo, via L&T)

Silver cufflinks, antiqued, from a design of Charles Rennie Mackintosh, a Scottish Art Nouveau designer/architect, partly enamelled in royal blue (The Metropolitan Museum, NYC)

Solid deep blue silk pocket square, casually stuffed and puffed.

Solid charcoal grey wool trousers (JAB, I think)

Reddish brown leather belt (Coach, via Syms)

Dark brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB Peal & Co)

Brown microsuede trilby (there is still a threat of rain, and I can use the insulation otherwise this AM)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

Enough attire in which to face the end of a week, one hopes.

FYI, possibly off-topic, but I received notice from Brooks Bros. that their on-line service was having a clearance sale, which was poor for suits, but the boots that I am wearing today were more than 50% off I believe, along with some other bargains in shoes and shirts - if anyone is interested.


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire


----------



## LD111134

*Thanks for the Brooks Brothers Heads-up, Upr_Crust!*

Nice temperatures now but rain in today's forecast...today I'm going for the "Ari Gold" look

Marco Valentino peak lapel side-vented 2-button SB suit - faint grayish-navy/cerulean Black Watch plaid (from Jeff at the Wizard of Aahs)
Teal pocket square with violet/fuchsia/sky blue roundels
Brooks Brothers straight collar french cuff shirt - white with light blue and navy graph check
Paul Frederick purple repp tie with Carolina blue stripes with yellow borders
Sterling silver monogramed swivel-back cufflinks
Coach calfskin belt in black
Navy/grey patterned socks
Brooks Brothers plain toe monk straps in black
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## topbroker

Stormy and wet today.

Pendleton dark green plaid SB 2B single-vent sportcoat
JAB black cuffed corduroys
Tommy Hilfiger blue-grey point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (partly because it's Friday, partly because I couldn't find a tie that worked, but the open neck looks good with this outfit)
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Black braided leather belt with brass buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
JAB black/blue argyle OTC socks
(For the indoors) Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
(For the outdoors) Italian make (I forgot whom) winter boots in black with tan "spats" (I did a double-take the first time I saw someone else wearing these, thinking they were spats); about 8' high; zipper closure; trendy but interesting
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Champ black velour short-brim fedora with distinctive grey patterned band, large fan-shaped feather (my "Tyrolean" hat)
Nike green/black golf umbrella


----------



## dcdapper

Lucky Strike said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnbull & Asser shirt, three-button cuff
> RL tie, silk knit
> Hackett jacket, part of suit
> Gucci pocket square
> Esedra trousers, part of suit
> Bally pseudo-brogues
> Omega watch, red gold
> Burberry mac
> 
> Not shown:
> Swims galoshes
> Umbrella, giveaway from Hotel Adlon-Kempinski, Berlin (huge golf thing)


I like the total look. The shoes are beautiful. I'm going to have to take another look at Bally's.


----------



## Slim Portly

marka said:


> shades of brown today


Very nice. I'm not quite bold enough (yet) to try bow ties at the office, but you pull it off quite well.


----------



## marka

Slim Portly said:


> Very nice. I'm not quite bold enough (yet) to try bow ties at the office, but you pull it off quite well.


Thanks. Be brave and try one out - maybe we can start a trend  I was hesitant at first, but now I hardly ever wear a necktie - unless I'm at an occasion that requires more conventionality (whatever that may be?)


----------



## baloogafish

Lucky Strike said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnbull & Asser shirt, three-button cuff
> RL tie, silk knit
> Hackett jacket, part of suit
> Gucci pocket square
> Esedra trousers, part of suit
> Bally pseudo-brogues
> Omega watch, red gold
> Burberry mac
> 
> Not shown:
> Swims galoshes
> Umbrella, giveaway from Hotel Adlon-Kempinski, Berlin (huge golf thing)


Like the look - esp. the shoes!


----------



## baloogafish

marka said:


> shades of brown today


Bowtie? Isn't that a bit out there?


----------



## marka

Here's today's outfit for the workday, but I'll need to change soon for a night at the opera. This Hugo Boss jacket is probably the most "trendy" piece I own - the rest of the wardrobe is pretty old-school traditional.


----------



## marka

baloogafish said:


> Bowtie? Isn't that a bit out there?


Perhaps, but who cares? Why not give it a try... you might like it!


----------



## The Other Andy

Hi gents . . . .

Two weeks of hard traveling to Dubai, Qatar, and Mozambique left me little time to post, but now I am back in the states. Spent the last two days in Palm Beach, went to Maus & Hoffman today and got some goodies, and one big present - the fruit of my labors, so to speak.

First, me this morning:

RL Signature suit
Ferragamo Tie
Brioni square (weird crease from the suitcase)
Nordstrom's Shirt
Maus & Hoffman braces
Nordstroms socks










A close up of the shirt tie suit . . .


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Shoes bought at Maus & Hoffman this morning on sale - AE Steen slip ons (easier for airport security)










My new look after spilling coffee on the Ferragamo tie in the Tampa airport - same shirt with a Hermes tie, also purchased today










And finally, my extremely generous present to myself for the close of a successful multilateral deal: A Ulysse Nardin 1 in platinum:










This may be my last post ever. It's even money that my wife kills me when she sees this watch.


----------



## Tonyp

Beautiful UN. I like UN watches. I hope it didn't set you back as much as I think it did. Nice Shoes as well. I usually don't like AE's but those slip-ons are nice.


----------



## Cruiser

marka said:


> Here's today's outfit for the workday, but I'll need to change soon for a night at the opera. This Hugo Boss jacket is probably the most "trendy" piece I own - the rest of the wardrobe is pretty old-school traditional.


I like your style. It isn't me, but I like it. One thing though, your profile says you're in Tulsa. I just don't see Oklahoma in you. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## mcarthur

the other andy-
Very nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF khakis
H- ps


----------



## DocHolliday

I like that sweater, Mcarthur.


----------



## mcarthur

DocHolliday said:


> I like that sweater, Mcarthur.


Thank you


----------



## marka

Cruiser said:


> I like your style. It isn't me, but I like it. One thing though, your profile says you're in Tulsa. I just don't see Oklahoma in you. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Very astute! I've landed down here in the south for the past few years - but grew up in New England - small town in VT. Make a little more sense?


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Trafalgar belt
NM socks
DE bluchers
PS cologne


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like your attire


----------



## Holdfast

Finished my set of nights, the sun is shining and so is my shirt!


----------



## dcdapper

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> HF khakis
> H- ps


Beautiful sweater! It looks great with the jacket and the pocket square.


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> Finished my set of nights, the sun is shining and so is my shirt!


Holdfast, I love the wild shirt! It goes great with the jeans. You carry it off with aplomb.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks - I always get a few surprised/smiling glances when walking around looking like that.


----------



## playdohh22

HF - I like the shirt very much. :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

Uncommonly casual today. A drizzly spring day in Wisconsin.

Vintage BB tan camelhair SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Levi's 529 light denim jeans, wide leg openings
Blue plaid casual button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square with light blue design, points up
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Wide black belt with stainless steel buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Joe Boxer black quarter-socks
Black and tan Camper casual lace-ups


----------



## marka

Saturday's fare - courtesy of Brooks Brothers and Jones New York (mostly:icon_smile


----------



## LD111134

Last night after work - went downtown for Chicago's "Looptopia" arts celebration:

Joseph Abboud midnight navy 2-button SB side vented sportcoat (no metal buttons, thus not a blazer)
Bugatchi cobalt blue spread collar sports shirt
Zegna white silk pocket square with chartreuse green border and medium blue polka dots
RL Polo cream pincord courduroys
Coach jeans-style black leather belt
Navy/grey pattern socks
Allen Edmonds "Warren" rubber soled, bicycle toe black bluchers
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband
Lazy Saturday after a late night...

H. Freeman 2 button center vent SB moss green wool/cashmere sportcoat with black houndstooth and greenish windowpane overlay
Robert Talbott brown/copper glen plaid pocket square with red and green borders
Bugatchi light blue end-on-end hidden buttondown sport shirt
Brooks Brothers "346" navy and brown houndstooth v-neck sweater vest
Mark Shale chocolate brown plain front trousers
Jos. A. Bank medium brown socks with lattice pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Co. brown suede perforated cap toe balmorals
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## topbroker

LD, your posts make me nostalgic for Chicago (where I lived from 1989 to 1994, and again from 2000 to 2002). 

Something I notice every time I visit Chicago now: not only are there many more well-dressed people than in NE Wisconsin (which one would expect), but there are far more sheerly beautiful and handsome people, period. I've often said than I see more gorgeous people in one day in Chicago than I do in one year in NE Wisconsin, and I'm not exaggerating, either. I wonder if there is a Darwinian imperative that drives the beautiful toward bigger cities, where their opportunities of certain kinds  may be maximized.


----------



## Holdfast

Cool shades dude.


----------



## mcarthur

dcdapper-
Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Truzzi shirt
NM tie
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
ADP cologne


----------



## sperrytopsider

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> Bills khakis
> H-ps


Like OMG! That blazer is soooo cute! Do you have a myspace?!

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## marka

Holdfast said:


> Cool shades dude.


Thanks! Need to get a couple new pairs... any recommendations?


----------



## mcarthur

sperrytopsider said:


> Like OMG! That blazer is soooo cute! Do you have a myspace?!
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Welcome to the forum. Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP khakis
H-ps


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome to AAAC, and your style is definitely distinctive . . .*

. . . an interesting contrast between the shoulder-length hair and the conservative (even slightly retro) attire.

The shades are cool, BTW, and the VT connection is cooler - I've got three cousins spread across the state - outside of Chester, Montpelier/Randolph, and St. J.



marka said:


> Saturday's fare - courtesy of Brooks Brothers and Jones New York (mostly:icon_smile


----------



## topbroker

A very pleasant, sunny spring Sunday.

Hart, Schaffner & Marx tan patterned 100% silk SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (new find)
Ballin Classic taupe wool cuffed trousers
Enro light blue point collar shirt (new red monogram above pocket), open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Macclesfield navy silk pocket square with water nymph pattern (recent find)
Black genuine crocodile dress belt with gold buckle
Vintage (1930s) Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (newly restored, first wearing after repairs) (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB black patterned OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Vintage Dobbs cloud-colored (grayish tan) fedora with black band, feather (recent find)


----------



## playdohh22

sperrytopsider said:


> Like OMG! That blazer is soooo cute! Do you have a myspace?!
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


:icon_scratch:


----------



## marka

upr_crust said:


> *Welcome to AAAC, and your style is definitely distinctive . . .*
> 
> . . . an interesting contrast between the shoulder-length hair and the conservative (even slightly retro) attire.
> 
> The shades are cool, BTW, and the VT connection is cooler - I've got three cousins spread across the state - outside of Chester, Montpelier/Randolph, and St. J.


Hi... Thanks for the great welcome! The shoulder-length hair is fairly new - the conservative wardrobe goes back a few years.

I miss VT; haven't been back for a few years. It tends to get a little hot down here for sweaters, but that usually doesn't stop me :icon_smile: I'm planning a trip back to VT in July. I'll have to make a trip through Chester - such a great town with all the old stone houses. Take care... Mark

BTW... here's today... more of my same standard, but in gray :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134

*A slow day today*


Oxxford single vent 2-button SB glen plaid sport coat
Robert Talbott brown/copper glen plain silk pocket square with multi-colored border
Brooks Brothers "346" white broadcloth button down with navy and red tattersall check
Ballin wool and silk tan pinwale plain-front corduroys
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Medium brown roped socks
Allen Edmonds "Slayton" four-eyelet bluchers in British tan
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## HISMES PARIS

The Other Andy said:


> Hi gents . . . .
> 
> Two weeks of hard traveling to Dubai, Qatar, and Mozambique left me little time to post, but now I am back in the states. Spent the last two days in Palm Beach, went to Maus & Hoffman today and got some goodies, and one big present - the fruit of my labors, so to speak.
> 
> First, me this morning:
> 
> RL Signature suit
> Ferragamo Tie
> Brioni square (weird crease from the suitcase)
> Nordstrom's Shirt
> Maus & Hoffman braces
> Nordstroms socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the shirt tie suit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes bought at Maus & Hoffman this morning on sale - AE Steen slip ons (easier for airport security)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new look after spilling coffee on the Ferragamo tie in the Tampa airport - same shirt with a Hermes tie, also purchased today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, my extremely generous present to myself for the close of a successful multilateral deal: A Ulysse Nardin 1 in platinum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be my last post ever. It's even money that my wife kills me when she sees this watch.


Sounds great, how was Dubai? I'm itching to go there. The Ferragamo and Hermes both look amazing; I'm glad someone else on this forum likes whimsical ties. And finally, what an awesome watch. You're very lucky to be getting presents like that :icon_smile_big:. One quick question: Are you in finance? Talk of multilateral deals plus your location makes me think Wachovia or BoA.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
REI sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*"Squaring off" to face a Monday . . .*

The week begins again, and at least the weather appears to be fair for the next couple of days, such that I can dress without fear of reprisals from Mother Nature at least. (Armor against human critics I have not yet acquired {).)

In today's ensemble, I've gone rather "square".

Black and white Prince of Wales glen plaid suit, two-button, center vent (Paul Stuart)

Light blue shirt, with lighter blue quarter-inch size graph check, straight collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Gold-coloured silk jacquard tie, patterned with a regular grid of small squares in cobalt blue.

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Oval enamel cufflinks, yellow enamel over striated metal, with a pattern of six dots in dark blue (Pink)

Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Grey striped OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Black BB Alden-made tassel loafers

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to face a fine spring day (even if it is Monday).


----------



## mcarthur

^your attire sounds very nice. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H- ps


----------



## LD111134

*Very nice attire, McA and Other Andy!*


Joseph Abboud peak lapel center vent SB suit - medium grey with alternating pearl and very faint blue pinstripes
Zegna cobalt blue pocket square with bright red trim
Charles Tyrwhitt white/cornflower blue bengal stripe shirt with spread collar and french cuffs
XMI Platinum red silk crepe (?) necktie with small diamond-shaped white/grey pattern
Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with moonstones
Jos. A. Bank navy socks with blue and maroon lattice pattern
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
Alden shell cordovan balmoral wingtips
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband
Edit...nice look Upr_Crust also!


----------



## topbroker

Business Formal Over-the-Top Monday. 

Nautica dark grey SB 3B ventless suit
Burberry bold navy/white check shirt with self French cuffs, white spread collar
BB yellow gold tie with small white dots
Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Cloud-pattern cufflinks with gold edges
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Vintage 1930s Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
AE Grayson dark brown tassel mocs
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, feathers
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## upr_crust

*God bless OTT . . .*

Your attire sounds most excellent today - I like the fact that you're not afraid to pull out all the stops to start the week.

(Not to ignore LD either - thanks for the edited posting, and to quote Fernando - "You look mahlevous").



topbroker said:


> Business Formal Over-the-Top Monday.
> 
> Nautica dark grey SB 3B ventless suit
> Burberry bold navy/white check shirt with self French cuffs, white spread collar
> BB yellow gold tie with small white dots
> Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
> Cloud-pattern cufflinks with gold edges
> Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
> Vintage 1930s Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Gold college ring (right ring finger)
> Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
> Burberry cologne
> Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
> AE Grayson dark brown tassel mocs
> Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, feathers
> Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Holdfast

It's a long Bank Holiday weekend and I've enjoyed the sunshine we got today to go visit one of the pretty local villages with a friend, walk around the countryside a bit and then tour the Abbey before having a well-deserved cream tea in a very picturesque garden. All very lovely, but sadly I forgot to take my camera despite having it in my hand to take the photos below 5 minutes before walking out. Doh!


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> (Not to ignore LD either - thanks for the edited posting, and to quote Fernando - "You look mahlevous").


Thanks (as always), Upr_crust.

While I sometimes hestitate to admit that I wear Abboud (which is regularly slammed on AAAC, SF and FNB), I get as many compliments about two of my Abboud suits (this grey peak lapel number plus a tropical weight charcoal windowpane suit) as I do for my RL, HF and Paul Stuart suits. Maybe I'm unduly self-conscious and should take my own advice about not being overly concerned with labels as long as you look good!


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> It's a long Bank Holiday weekend and I've enjoyed the sunshine we got today to go visit one of the pretty local villages with a friend, walk around the countryside a bit and then tour the Abbey before having a well-deserved cream tea in a very picturesque garden. All very lovely, but sadly I forgot to take my camera despite having it in my hand to take the photos below 5 minutes before walking out. Doh!


Very nice casual look, Holdfast. I've visited a mate who lives in Oxford and I'm sure that it must be lovely this time of year.


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


> Joseph Abboud peak lapel center vent SB suit - medium grey with alternating pearl and very faint blue pinstripes
> Zegna cobalt blue pocket square with bright red trim
> Charles Tyrwhitt white/cornflower blue bengal stripe shirt with spread collar and french cuffs
> XMI Platinum red silk crepe (?) necktie with small diamond-shaped white/grey pattern
> Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with moonstones
> Jos. A. Bank navy socks with blue and maroon lattice pattern
> Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
> Alden shell cordovan balmoral wingtips
> Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband
> Edit...nice look Upr_Crust also!


^nice attire. Are your shell in burgundy color?


----------



## mcarthur

TB-
Very nice attire. I hope your meetings when well


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> ^nice attire. Are your shell in burgundy color?


Yes, McA. I just got them shined at this great place here in town where I'm a member: https://www.316barberspa.com/


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> It's a long Bank Holiday weekend and I've enjoyed the sunshine we got today to go visit one of the pretty local villages with a friend, walk around the countryside a bit and then tour the Abbey before having a well-deserved cream tea in a very picturesque garden. All very lovely, but sadly I forgot to take my camera despite having it in my hand to take the photos below 5 minutes before walking out. Doh!


I love the shirt, blazer, and shoes. May I ask, what is the brand of the shirt you are wearing today, and the multi-colored one you wore a day or two ago?


----------



## The Other Andy

HISMES PARIS said:


> Sounds great, how was Dubai? I'm itching to go there. The Ferragamo and Hermes both look amazing; I'm glad someone else on this forum likes whimsical ties. And finally, what an awesome watch. You're very lucky to be getting presents like that :icon_smile_big:. One quick question: Are you in finance? Talk of multilateral deals plus your location makes me think Wachovia or BoA.


Dubai was hot, and I lived in Miami for a while! People always give you the line about "dry heat" (i.e., it's not as bad, it's dry heat) - well, I've got news - an oven is dry heat as well.

I am in finance, but I don't work for a big bank. I was securing investors for a big infrastructure project in South America, so I had to fly to various meetings to finalize the details (except for Mozambique, which was a different project - I find people appreciate it if you meet on their home turf, and I was in the area - in the most general sense - anyway).


----------



## Holdfast

dcdapper said:


> I love the shirt, blazer, and shoes. May I ask, what is the brand of the shirt you are wearing today, and the multi-colored one you wore a day or two ago?


Today is Loro Piana, in linen.

Yesterday was Ralph Lauren Polo, in cotton.



LD111134 said:


> I've visited a mate who lives in Oxford and I'm sure that it must be lovely this time of year.


Stunning really. Rained in the morning, then brightened up and was really warm and sunny for the rest of the day (I had to take that jacket off to walk around in the sun).


----------



## HISMES PARIS

The Other Andy said:


> Dubai was hot, and I lived in Miami for a while! People always give you the line about "dry heat" (i.e., it's not as bad, it's dry heat) - well, I've got news - an oven is dry heat as well.
> 
> I am in finance, but I don't work for a big bank. I was securing investors for a big infrastructure project in South America, so I had to fly to various meetings to finalize the details (except for Mozambique, which was a different project - I find people appreciate it if you meet on their home turf, and I was in the area - in the most general sense - anyway).


Very cool, sounds like fun. I just took a job in Miami, so I will be outfitting my wardrobe accordingly. Any suggestions for attire that won't cook me alive?


----------



## The Other Andy

HISMES PARIS said:


> Very cool, sounds like fun. I just took a job in Miami, so I will be outfitting my wardrobe accordingly. Any suggestions for attire that won't cook me alive?


I had luck with lightweight wool suits and various forms of seersucker (but not blue / white). At the time, I was too large for OTR (that looked good on me) so I had the suits made, and I got the jackets 1/2 lined when possible. Cotton and linen always got really wrinkled because it was so humid. Polo's stuff made from "flax 100" did better for me - whatever it is, it feels like linen but I don't think it wrinkles as much. Really, it is so casual in Miami you can get away with a guabayera, a linen (or flax) jacket, and some lightweight wool pants. Sacrilege here, I know, but hardly anyone wears suits unless you are a lawyer. Another cool thing about Miami is that lots of men wear hats, so you can get away with it more easily down there if that's your thing. I'm talking about open weave panama type hats here, not felt or beaver or whatever. Not to mention that anything other than a woven hat will fry your brain. Finally, go to the southernmost end of Miami Beach, right near Government Cut (the inlet the cruise ships go in and out of) and lounge among the models. That's where most of them go to avoid the crowds further up the beach. There are worse ways to spend a day . . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Spring is here, spring is here, life is skittles, life is beer . . .*

The day here in NYC is to be quite warm and sunny, and I hope that the vernal spirit inspires my attire for the day.

Light brown tickweave 2-button center-vent suit (BB)

Shirt - alternating pencil stripes in lavender and brown on a cream background, with a solid cream-coloured collar and double cuffs (it's quite a bit less an odd colour combo than it sounds) (BB)

Mauve silk jacquard tie, woven with alternating tiny squares of siver grey and dull gold (BB)

Round flat cufflinks, set with malachite in gold-coloured metal

Solid celadon green silk pocket square, folded into three points and casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (BB)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured faux-Alden loafers (brand name Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC)

Penhaligon's Castile

Enough attire to face a warm spring day, no?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A tassel slip-on


----------



## The Other Andy

Election day here in NC!

RL Linen blazer
Kiton tie
Brooks Bros shirt
Banana Republic pants
Lilly Pulitzer square
Cole Haan suede loafers
Persol "007" shades
JLC Master Geo Comp


----------



## topbroker

^ Nice ensemble as usual, TOA.

I'm repeating some elements from what I wore on Sunday -- new combo that I'm wearing to work for the first time.

Hart, Schaffner & Marx tan patterned 100% silk SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (new find)
Ballin Classic taupe wool cuffed trousers
Enro light blue point collar shirt (new red monogram above pocket)
Tommy Hilfiger navy/gold patterned tie
Gold "safety pin" collar pin
Macclesfield navy silk pocket square with water nymph pattern, puff fold (recent find)
Navy braces
Vintage (1930s) Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (newly restored) (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
Brown suede snaffle-bit loafers
Vintage Dobbs cognac felt fedora, matching band with buckle, feather 
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> Kiton tie


Tie looks tres cool. 

Warmest day of the year here so far - bright sunshine and 26C. Hey, don't laugh, it's hot for us! 

Boring meetings in the morning but then managed to escape for a long lunch and walk in the countryside. No pics of the latter yet (a friend should be emailing those to me a bit later) but I did enjoy dressing for the weather -

+ a panama, of course!


----------



## LD111134

*A beautiful day in Chicago today*


Hickey Freeman 6x2 DB suit - charcoal with light blue pinstripes
J. S. Blank & Company (?) violet pocket square with mauve and white roundels
Mark Shale pink repp necktie with black (with white borders) and lime green stripes
Paul Frederick French blue shirt with French cuffs and "varsity" rounded spread collar
Cole Haan burgundy calfskin belt
Charcoal socks with medium grey lattice pattern
Alden #8 shell cordovan captoe bluchers
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## HISMES PARIS

The Other Andy said:


> I had luck with lightweight wool suits and various forms of seersucker (but not blue / white). At the time, I was too large for OTR (that looked good on me) so I had the suits made, and I got the jackets 1/2 lined when possible. Cotton and linen always got really wrinkled because it was so humid. Polo's stuff made from "flax 100" did better for me - whatever it is, it feels like linen but I don't think it wrinkles as much. Really, it is so casual in Miami you can get away with a guabayera, a linen (or flax) jacket, and some lightweight wool pants. Sacrilege here, I know, but hardly anyone wears suits unless you are a lawyer. Another cool thing about Miami is that lots of men wear hats, so you can get away with it more easily down there if that's your thing. I'm talking about open weave panama type hats here, not felt or beaver or whatever. Not to mention that anything other than a woven hat will fry your brain. Finally, go to the southernmost end of Miami Beach, right near Government Cut (the inlet the cruise ships go in and out of) and lounge among the models. That's where most of them go to avoid the crowds further up the beach. There are worse ways to spend a day . . . .


Thanks for the advice. I've been told that my dress code is suits M-Th and sport coat/tie F, so I'll have to figure something out. I'll definitely look into 1/2 lining, and even 1/4 lining if I can find anything that has it. I will be sure to check out the area near Government Cut, it's only a few blocks from my work and it sounds great :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Tie looks tres cool.
> 
> Warmest day of the year here so far - bright sunshine and 26C. Hey, don't laugh, it's hot for us!
> 
> Boring meetings in the morning but then managed to escape for a long lunch and walk in the countryside. No pics of the latter yet (a friend should be emailing those to me a bit later) but I did enjoy dressing for the weather -
> 
> + a panama, of course!


Very colonial looking, Holdfast. You look like you should have been in "A Jewel in the Crown" or "Heat and Dust"n (which is a compliment BTW!). :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati monk-straps
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Something bright, for a sunny day . . .*

The weather continues to be fair, for the nonce, here in NYC, and, in anticipation of a very dressy and sober outfit for tomorrow, I've decided to wear something a bit loud today - a celebration of surviving another Tuesday (my theory is that if one can survive your average Tuesday, one can survive anything).

Olive green tropical-weight two-button center-vent suit (BB)

Salmon pink shirt, with alternating stripes in white, and yellow and dark green, with spread collar and double cuffs - a shirt for which the word "loud" was specifically coined (H&K, circa 1985)

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Round flat goldtone cufflinks, in the form of Han Dynasty roof tiles, complete with archaic forms of Chinese ideographs (Museum of Fine Arts, Boston)

Pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Light brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Dark green diamond-patterned OTC socks

Medium brown wing-tip monk strap shoes (Finsbury, Paris)

Floris Cefiro

Enough attire in which to witness a pleasant "hump day".


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
h-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## topbroker

A fellow suit-wearer at my company (one of the few) really likes today's suit:

Tommy Hilfiger navy pinstripe SB 2B single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
Jos. Abboud ecru point-collar French cuff shirt
Navy/maroon/gold patterned tie
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Egg-shaped glass cufflinks, turquoise and flecked gold, with gold edge
Dark blue silk braces
Vintage Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Pantherella black/cream patterned OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black wingtips
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Steson olive fedora with black band, feather


----------



## harvey_birdman




----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Very colonial looking, Holdfast.


Thank you for the kind intent behind the words. 

Another sunny, sunny day...


----------



## Cordovan

HF,

Like that much more than the previous day's. BTW, what material is this suit? Looks kind of heavy.

Cordovan


----------



## Holdfast

Linen ("flax" according to the label) - heavier weight and slubbier than the typical tightly woven linen, but the open weave makes it very breathable and so I stay very cool even in the heat. Plus the heavier weight means it doesn't wrinkle like the way most linen does. I love this suit on very hot days. RLPL hit on a winning combination with the heavier linen but more open weave, I think.


----------



## Rossini

^ A great fabric for days like today, I would suspect.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
MK cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear when in disguise among one's social "betters" . . .*

I am attending a museum benefit party this evening, at the Park Avenue Armory, and will be among my "social betters" (or at least my economic superiors). As I wish to be a "fly on the wall" of the haute monde of New York, and the invitation to the event said "business attire", I opted for the following ensemble. I started a thread to discuss my attire, and its possibilities, earlier this week, and the suggestions posted were much in line with the results as shown below:

Navy striped three-piece suit, in a super-130's fabric, two-button jacket, center vent (BB MTM)

White straight-collared shirt, double cuffs (BB)

Blue-green silk jacquard tie, overall pattern of an ogival latticework in light blue, with accents of tiny rectangles of pale silver at the interstices of the lattice (BB)

Silk jacquard braces, in dark blue and gold, a pattern of the NYC skyline (the Chrysler Building is a prominent motif) (Trafalgar, via J. Press)

Cufflinks of square faceted aventurines, set in sterling silver, toggle backs (Tyrwhitt)

Vintage gold watch chain, modern replacement pocket watch

White hem-stitched linen pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black wholecut balmorals, brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Umbrella (showers are predicted on and off all day - feh).

I think that this outfit is enough "disguise" for me to pass in the crowd, no?


----------



## playdohh22

Holdfast said:


> Thank you for the kind intent behind the words.
> 
> Another sunny, sunny day...


Very nice, HF. :icon_smile:

Does anyone see a resemblance with this picture -

And this picture ?


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

upr_crust said:


> I am attending a museum benefit party this evening, at the Park Avenue Armory, and will be among my "social betters" (or at least my economic superiors). As I wish to be a "fly on the wall" of the haute monde of New York, and the invitation to the event said "business attire", I opted for the following ensemble. I started a thread to discuss my attire, and its possibilities, earlier this week, and the suggestions posted were much in line with the results as shown below:
> 
> Navy striped three-piece suit, in a super-130's fabric, two-button jacket, center vent (BB MTM)
> 
> White straight-collared shirt, double cuffs (BB)
> 
> Blue-green silk jacquard tie, overall pattern of an ogival latticework in light blue, with accents of tiny rectangles of pale silver at the interstices of the lattice (BB)
> 
> Silk jacquard braces, in dark blue and gold, a pattern of the NYC skyline (the Chrysler Building is a prominent motif) (Trafalgar, via J. Press)
> 
> Cufflinks of square faceted aventurines, set in sterling silver, toggle backs (Tyrwhitt)
> 
> Vintage gold watch chain, modern replacement pocket watch
> 
> White hem-stitched linen pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Navy ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)
> 
> Black wholecut balmorals, brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> Umbrella (showers are predicted on and off all day - feh).
> 
> I think that this outfit is enough "disguise" for me to pass in the crowd, no?


I think it sounds great! Picture please 

By the way, this entire thread cracks me up...I am lucky if I get showered, dressed and out the door on time...I think it is hilarious that you guys also take pictures and post them before getting out the door!


----------



## mcarthur

^upr-you have achieved your objective


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A wing tip boot


----------



## Holdfast

playdohh22 said:


> Very nice, HF. :icon_smile:
> 
> Does anyone see a resemblance with this picture -
> 
> And this picture ?
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/SF.jpg


WTF? Oh great.....:icon_pale:

:icon_smile_big:



TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I think it sounds great! Picture please
> 
> By the way, this entire thread cracks me up...I am lucky if I get showered, dressed and out the door on time...I think it is hilarious that you guys also take pictures and post them before getting out the door!


I take the pics before leaving, but don't post them until I get home. Believe me, I'm also always running late in the mornings.... but I try not to book anyone in before about 10 or 11 on most days, so I can get away with it!

"Just doing some admin at home this morning; will be in later..."


----------



## topbroker

I'm going tieless at the office less and less often, but today was a designated "casual" day because of an associate bowling outing tonight, so I dressed down just a smidge. I'm not going bowling, though; horrible bowler.

I mixed patterns a little today.

Aquascutum SB 2B double-vent navy blazer with flat gold buttons
Corbin brown houndstooth cuffed wool trousers
Burberry point collar barrel cuff shirt, white ground, red and gray stripes, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square with grey pattern, points up
Coach tan belt with silver buckle
Silver and black pocket watch, left trouser pocket, silver chain clipped to trouser waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
J&M spectator lace-ups, dark tan calf and woven leather
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange wool fedora with matching band, feather
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
very nice straw fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Barbera pant
Trafalgar braces
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## The Other Andy

Yesterday and today . . . .

Yesterday:



















Today:










Not sure why the cuff looks so odd in this one


----------



## topbroker

A couple of people at work today have said, "Wow! Pretty fancy!" That made me feel good because it takes a bit for anyone to notice effort beyond my usual dress-up mode. 

Black pinstripe double-breasted ventless suit
Savile Row spread collar French cuff shirt in unique design, white ground with red barrel pattern
Black/gold patterned tie
Slender gold tie bar, straight across
Red patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Black and silver square cufflinks
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Bold black patterned OTC socks
Burgundy snakeskin tassel loafers
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## topbroker

By the way, TOA, you're one of my favorite dressers in this or any other forum. Or, translated into Keith Richard-speak, you rock, dude!

One reason I say that is that your outfits are vigorous, confident, inventive, and powerful *without *being overly finicky (in my eyes). There are certain guys at Style Forum who are undoubtedly very fine sartorialists, but I find their Platonic quest for the perfect fit, the perfect fabric, the perfect color harmony, and so on, to be constricting and maybe even overly precious. I'm not a Platonist. I believe in good outfits, but not in ethereal "ideal forms."


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A burgundy shell wing tip


----------



## The Other Andy

topbroker said:


> By the way, TOA, you're one of my favorite dressers in this or any other forum. Or, translated into Keith Richard-speak, you rock, dude!
> 
> One reason I say that is that your outfits are vigorous, confident, inventive, and powerful *without *being overly finicky (in my eyes). There are certain guys at Style Forum who are undoubtedly very fine sartorialists, but I find their Platonic quest for the perfect fit, the perfect fabric, the perfect color harmony, and so on, to be constricting and maybe even overly precious. I'm not a Platonist. I believe in good outfits, but not in ethereal "ideal forms."


Thanks! Actually, I'm too lazy to be extremely fastidious with that stuff - after a while I just can't think about it anymore


----------



## dcdapper

*Extraordinary!*



Holdfast said:


> WTF? Oh great.....:icon_pale:
> 
> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I take the pics before leaving, but don't post them until I get home. Believe me, I'm also always running late in the mornings.... but I try not to book anyone in before about 10 or 11 on most days, so I can get away with it!
> 
> "Just doing some admin at home this morning; will be in later..."


Today's look is extaordinary. I especially love the blazer. Is it RLPL? The hat, shoes, and even the socks are well chosen.


----------



## Cruiser

topbroker said:


> By the way, TOA, you're one of my favorite dressers in this or any other forum.


Let me agree with this. For some strange reason even if you are wearing something that I would not care to wear myself, it still looks good. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Holdfast

The Other Andy said:


> https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a253/supermax211/Photo38.jpg


Very tidy indeed - like this look a lot.



dcdapper said:


> Today's look is extaordinary. I especially love the blazer. Is it RLPL? The hat, shoes, and even the socks are well chosen.


Thanks - that jacket's from Loro Piana. Unlined linen, almost no padding, very simple in many ways but fun to wear.


----------



## topbroker

^ HF, I'm sincerely admiring of your summer wardrobe.


----------



## penguin vic

Feeling the lilac ...


----------



## playdohh22

^ Very well put together. May I ask who is the shirt by ?


----------



## penguin vic

It's a plain old TM Lewin. It's also the shirt that seems to consistently garner compliments from women for some reason.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Oxxford shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
AOS cologne


----------



## video2

Sunny day, casual look. yes, this is Emporio Armani and Ted Lapidus, but I like it :icon_smile:


----------



## mipcar

*I nearly fell over.*

I was out shopping today in this outfit and an elderly well dressed gentleman came up to me in the street and made the remark that I looked "very smart".

First time that has ever happened to me, by a stranger. I was quite pleased as this was my first wearing out of this collection.
I thought I looked okay but was not expecting on having it noticed in the street..
So anyway here it is for forum feedback.

















Shirt was a tattersall check of light green and blue stripes, the tie was a woolen one of olive green with red and grey stripes.Shoes were a dark tan and the jacket a broen herringbone Harris Tweed. Slacks were taupe colour.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

*Catching up with pics.*

Now my pc is up and running correctly again I have a backlog of pics to subject you all to. lol. Enjoy, contructive critism always welcome.










Dark blue Harris Tweed jacket. Shirt was a close check with yellow and blue stripes. Pocket square blue and white. Trousers were RM Williams moleskins and not as white as they appear in the photo, more a bone colour.
Shoes were broughed tan.

Mychael


----------



## Holdfast

mipcar said:


> Dark blue Harris Tweed jacket.


Great jacket.


----------



## topbroker

Slightly casual for Saturday errand-running.

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Oshkosh B'Gosh dark denim jeans with wide leg openings
Polo "Blake" casual light gray brushed cotton button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Grey-green cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black leather jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left finger)
Black ribbed OTC socks
Dan Post black calf pointy-toe cowboy boots


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
AB tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Guerlain cologne


----------



## topbroker

An entirely typical Sunday: coffee, reading, catching up on email and RSS, working on my new blog (link below), listening to the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers game over the Internet (I'm going to the stadium tomorrow night). Tonight I'll watch the second half of the Kevin Costner version of _The Untouchables _(reasonably entertaining, but the Robert Stack TV series is much better).

J. Peterman dark tan windowpane SB 3B single-vent sportcoat
Brown wool cuffed trousers
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue cotton pocket square, points up
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Brown ribbed OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Brown corduroy newsboy cap


----------



## Cravate Noire

A bit of summer...


----------



## satorstyle

^

Great ensemble!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-pc
BB LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
JS cologne


----------



## LD111134

*Back after a business trip...*


Hickey Freeman solid taupe grey "fishscale" pattern 2 button SB suit with flat front pants
RL Polo corn yellow silk pocket square with maroon pattern
Paul Frederick shirt - cornflower blue glen plaid with burgundy window pane pattern and white spread collar and white french cuffs
Gold plate cufflinks with light grey ceramic "stone"
RL Polo woven silk burgundy tie
Slate grey socks with black and light brown window pane pattern
Alfred Sargent black captoe balmorals
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## Holdfast

Cravate Noire said:


> A bit of summer...


Very Nice!

Tomorrow is forecast to rain, but today is bright & hot so I managed to sneak in one more really summery outfit. Bought this well over a year ago, but this is the first time I've actually worn it -

+ the obligatory panama.


----------



## Cruiser

Cravate Noire said:


> A bit of summer...


Hey, I'm 59 and I like it. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Cravate Noire

It takes only a few hours and I will update mig sig...:icon_smile:


----------



## tiealign

Oxxford Alpaca Sport Coat
Borrelli Shirt
NC Soft Yellow & Blue Squares on Deep Red Necktie
Incotex Chinos
Needlepoint Belt
Pantherella socks
Alden Split Toe on Barrie Last
Movado Watch

Mostly a mix of browns and blues today so not a very spring looking outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A indy boots


----------



## topbroker

I'm taking Monday through Wednesday off from work this week -- the first vacation time I've had since starting the job last November 12. Not doing anything special, just puttering. 

Vintage BB SB 3B ventless tan camelhair sportcoat
JAB blackwatch plaid wool cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle, tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB black striped OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Wisconsin Timber Rattlers pinstriped baseball cap (at game tonight)


----------



## dcdapper

Cravate Noire said:


> A bit of summer...


Love the shoes and pocket square. What are the brands?

I wouldn't do the no-sock look, mainly because I don't like the feel, but to each his own.


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
Prada belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*After the plaster dust has settled, and the monsoon rains and winds subside . . .*

After a weekend that started with the supervision of home repairs on Friday (all day), and ended with monsoon-like rain (and wind) yesterday, to start the new work week, I am just as happy to see the sun come out this morning, and to dress in a civilised manner to greet the day.

Black 2-button bead stripe suit, center vent, super-100's fabric (JAB)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (JAB)

Purple silk tie, printed with large geometric figures in buff and blue-green(Paul Stuart)

Silk jacquard braces - overall colour silver grey, with accent colours of teal, blue and golden brown, large-scale pattern of antique cars (The Custom Shop, long, long ago)

Oval enamel cufflinks, deep translucent emerald green over metal engraved in a radiating pattern, edged in dark blue (New & Lingwood)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points jacket breast pocket

Black patterned OTC socks

Black Church's semi-brogues

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to face a sunny Tuesday, perhaps?


----------



## Distino

*Australian Style*



penguin vic said:


> Feeling the lilac ...


Love the gear penguin... it would seem us Aussies are giving these Yanks and Poms a run for their money in the fashion stakes!:icon_smile_wink:

The shirt in particular is a winner!

Look forward to seeing the next inclusion.


----------



## penguin vic

*@Distino*: Thanks!

Seeing as you're a tie man, here's my current favourite:


----------



## LD111134

*Back to true springtime weather in Chicago...*


Dunhill navy peak lapel SB blazer (converted from a 6x2 DB)
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar french cuff shirt with white/forest green/cornflower blue multi-stripes
Monogramed sterling silver cufflinks (a gift from my father)
Zegna white silk pocket square with chartreuse borders and azure polka dots
Richel lime green necktie with woven light green horsebit pattern
Jos. A. Bank light grey odd trousers with multicolored interwoven threads (I don't know the technical term; the predominant color is light grey)
Jos A. Bank navy patterned socks
Alden black brogued wingtip kiltie slip-ons
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband (as per usual)


----------



## LD111134

penguin vic said:


> *@Distino*: Thanks!
> 
> Seeing as you're a tie man, here's my current favourite:


+1...I especially like the solid woven tie teamed with the check shirt and pinstripe suit. Very sharp pattern-mixing!


----------



## Holdfast

Wearing probably my worst fitting suit today. From my days of buying Austin Reed and I was a bit heavier then too, so it's really a bit big everywhere... but the weather continues to be fine and it's nice to have another second cream suit in the summer rotation, even if I don't wear it frequently:


----------



## tiealign

- Isaia sport coat
- Borrelli Shirt 
- RLPL Pocket Square
- NC Necktie
- Incotex Chinos
- Pantherella Socks
- AE Troy Shoes


----------



## topbroker

Enjoying another day of my mini-vacation. Staying close to home, because gas is climbing by the day here -- our new high is $3.75 (I know a lot of the country has us beat). I may need to re-think my 80 mile daily back and forth commute and request to work one day a week from home. 

Palm Beach dark brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed chinos, slightly wide leg opening
BB red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Royal blue patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Royal blue silk braces
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Cole-Haan suede spectator loafers in tan and white (no socks)
Broner tan plaid 70% wool/30% rayon newsboy cap


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
Robert Talcott-ps
A VTIP blucher


----------



## Cruiser

Attended a ribbon cutting ceremony with the boss. He was tieless, so I was also. My top button is actually unbuttoned.

Stafford Executive navy blazer
Lands End button down blue striped pinpoint shirt
Medium grey pants from Ravistailor in Bangkok

https://imageshack.us

Cruiser


----------



## penguin vic

Not sure about the red tie ...










Quite fond of the metal knots at the moment though:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather continues to be perfect . . .*

The weather continues to be beautiful here in NYC, and I continue to take advantage of it.

Today's ensemble, I hope, exemplifies a spring-like attitude.

Black-and-white Prince of Wales glen plaid suit, two-button, center vent (Paul Stuart)

Blue end-on-end weave shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Pink silk jacquard tie, grid of tiny woven spots in pale silver grey (Polo, via L&T)

Silver and rhodocrosite cufflinks (a craft fair outside of the Cemetario de la Recoleta, Buenos Aires, Argentina - rhodocrosite, a massive pink stone, is Argentina's national gemstone)

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black moc-toe buckled loafers (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

Straw fedora, light brown hatband (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (my dwindling stock of this out-of-production scent)

I may have the chance to have photos taken of me in this outfit today - if so, I will endeavor to post them when they become available.


----------



## mcarthur

^ sounds very nice. Have a good day and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## LD111134

Jack Victor 3-button SB black-charcoal suit with faint alternating grey and maroon pinstripes
Pierre Cardin solid wine-colored silk pocket square
Paul Frederick spread collar french cuff white poplin shirt
Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with inset moonstones
Brooks Brothers woven silver and black mini-houndstooth necktie
Cole Haan burgundy calfskin belt
Black socks
Alden number 8 shell cordovan captoe bluchers
Armani stainless steel tank watch with black leather wristband


----------



## LD111134

Beautiful windowpane pattern suit, Holdfast. Who makes it?

Its the base colour navy or a lighter shade of blue?


----------



## Holdfast

Zegna main line suit, but it's had a fair bit of tailoring done to it including slimming down the silhouette and shortening the jacket length a fraction if I remember rightly.

The blue skies outside have clearly thrown the colour-balance a bit. The suit is actually mid-grey, though in bright light it does indeed have a slightly blue sheen to it.


----------



## topbroker

The last day of my mini-vacation, alas; but of course it will be weekend again in a couple of days, and I'm taking another five-day weekend over Memorial Day (May 24-28). The weather has been lovely these past days.

Corneliani black tweed SB 1B ventless sportcoat
Pal Zileri black wool trousers, plain bottoms
Polo tan button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tan cotton pocket square, points up
Black genuine crocodile dress belt
Swiss Army Watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Black patterned OTC socks
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe lace-ups in black calf and black deerskin


----------



## harvey_birdman




----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## Cravate Noire

Yesterday, dinner for bday, pics are bad what might has to do with certain liquids etc. (+ I was limited in my selection as I returned home for a few days).


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
VV-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## topbroker

Cravate Noire said:


> Yesterday, dinner for bday, pics are bad what might has to do with certain liquids etc. (+ I was limited in my selection as I returned home for a few days).


I give up. You're the best-dressed 20-year-old in the world. Happy birthday!


----------



## penguin vic

topbroker said:


> I give up. You're the best-dressed 20-year-old in the world. Happy birthday!


+20


----------



## dcdapper

Cravate Noire said:


> Yesterday, dinner for bday, pics are bad what might has to do with certain liquids etc. (+ I was limited in my selection as I returned home for a few days).


Great outfit! You keep getting better.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Prada pant
TB belt
NM socks
DE monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear while the sun is still shining . . .*

The weather continues fair, and I continue to dress for it, although today's attire, or more specifically its colour scheme, seems more apropos of Easter (or at least an Easter egg).

Light brown tickweave 2-button center vent suit (BB)

Blue end-on-end shirt, with yellow stripes bordered with white (Tyrwhitt)

Solid light yellow silk tie (BB)

Solid yellow braces (BB)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Octagonal double-faced sterling silver cufflinks, yellow enamel edged in royal blue, over striated metal (M. P. Levene, Thurloe Place, London)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (C21)

Burgundy split-toe penny loafers (J&M, model name Reegan)

Penhaligon's Castile

Enough attire to face a day of meetings and mindless work, with the temptations of spring fever just outside, yes?


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> Enough attire to face a day of meetings and mindless work, with the temptations of spring fever just outside, yes?


My first day back to work after my mini-vacation; don't remind me!


----------



## penguin vic

Feeling crabby:










First pair of eBay cuff links I ever bought:


----------



## upr_crust

*Pictures (such as they are) from yesterday . . .*

Photographs of varying quality, but maybe a sense of my attire from yesterday can be discerned.

https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0076ayd7.jpg

https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0087aaic3.jpg

https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01918aalu5.jpg

https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02423aix1.jpg


----------



## Holdfast

^ Simply superb! I love the summery colour palette.



Here, the heavens opened after more than a week of great weather. Thunder, storms and rain all day. But I guess the gardens need it.


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> Photographs of varying quality, but maybe a sense of my attire from yesterday can be discerned.
> 
> https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0076ayd7.jpg
> 
> https://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0087aaic3.jpg
> 
> https://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01918aalu5.jpg
> 
> https://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02423aix1.jpg


Wonderful attire, Upr_crust (and Holdfast, you set the sartorial standard in Oxfordshire:icon_smile.

Corneliani grey glen plaid 6x2 DB unvented drape-style suit (slightly longer jacket; this was originally a 6x1 with heavily padded shoulders but I had it extensively re-tailored)
Thomas Pink ice blue spread collar french cuff shirt
Lorenz Nicola beige and crimson shantung silk striped tie
Brooks Brothers sterling silver cufflinks with ceramic red and black Stewart tartan inlay
J.S. Blank & Company cream silk pocket square with navy border and navy and red foulard pattern
Coach black calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank black socks with minature grey chevron pattern
Allen Edmonds "Westgate" black wholecuts
Breitling Chrono Colt Automatic watch with stainless steel bracelet (just purchased today!)


----------



## topbroker

Premiering a new suit today, an Ebay NWT find that with just a little tailoring fits like a dream.

Hugo Boss grey herringbone SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
Robert Talbott shirt, white with grey and red stripes, white spread collar, self French cuffs
Navy/red/gold patterned tie
Vintage brass tie bar with mother-of-pearl sailboat, worn straight across
Navy silk pocket square with white polka dots, puff fold
Vintage oblong black glass cufflinks, gold and turquoise-flecked, gold scalloped edges
Black genuine crocodile dress belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey patterned OTC socks
Black genuine crocodile tassel loafers
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, holdfast and LD, for the kind comments . . .*

. . . you both either look (holdfast) or sound (LD) quite spiffy yourselves today.


----------



## The Other Andy

Before you yell at me, I'm wearing the hat inside for the pic only 

RLPL Suit
BB Shirt & tie
Talbott Square
Penguin hat
No-name glasses
UN Ulysse 1
Coach Belt
AE Delray (Chili)










Belt detail:










Watch detail (sort of)


----------



## Acct2000

I don't know about that hat with a suit, but otherwise, as always, you look really sharp.

(People more knowledgeable than I may dispute my thought about the hat, too! LOL)


----------



## Lucky Strike

Today:


----------



## dcdapper

The Other Andy said:


> Before you yell at me, I'm wearing the hat inside for the pic only
> 
> RLPL Suit
> BB Shirt & tie
> Talbott Square
> Penguin hat
> No-name glasses
> UN Ulysse 1
> Coach Belt
> AE Delray (Chili)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belt detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch detail (sort of)


Cool Watch. You have a great collection.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Tod's loafers
Kiton cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*The transgressive end to a busy work week . . .*

Today is Friday, the end of a busy week, and a perfect time to break a few rules. The first rule that I'm breaking is dressing up on a rainy day (and a Friday no less), though I've a good reason for doing so. I'm seeing a new tailor this afternoon, and will be trying on an older suit of mine that was in dire need of refitting, and I wished to have a proper shirt and tie on while seeing the tailor's handiwork.

Here's today's ensemble:

Blue-grey herringbone sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Dark blue luxury twill shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt - double cuffs with sports jacket - another broken rule in some people's books)

Scarlet and gold horizontally striped tie, 1/2 inch stripes (BB)

Square multi-coloured enamelled cufflinks (Tyrwhitt)

Charcoal grey worsted wool trousers (BB)

Black moc-croc belt (Polo via Syms)

No pocket square (more broken rules . . .)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Santoni double monk strap cap toe shoes (via C21)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet (at least the scent is proper)

Charcoal microsuede trilby (waterproof and not unattractive - Syms)

Have a fine weekend, all.


----------



## mcarthur

^ good luck at the tailor and have a good weekend


----------



## video2

Later today:


----------



## LD111134

*Looking forward to the weekend...*


Chester Barrie black 6x2 DB dual vented blazer
Polo RL teal pocket square with violet and magenta roundels
Paul Frederick pale pink shirt with spread collar and french cuffs
Brooks Brothers lavender silk knots
Brooks Brothers purple silk necktie with horizontal lime green stripes
Coach black calfskin belt
Jack Victor medium grey trousers
Solid cornflower blue socks
Cole Haan "Dennehy" black Italian half strap slip-ons (may switch later in the day to Alden black semi-brogue balmorals which just arrived in the mail)
Breitling stainless steel Chrono Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Holdfast

video2 said:


> Later today:


I like the contrast between the dark blue tie and light blue jacket.

Was told that my "Rupert the Bear jacket" was nice by one of the secretaries. After the usual thank yous, etc, etc, I pointed out that Rupert the Bear had a checked pair of trousers not jacket... hmm, I sense a gap in my wardrobe...


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> Was told that my "Rupert the Bear jacket" was nice by one of the secretaries. After the usual thank yous, etc, etc, I pointed out that Rupert the Bear had a checked pair of trousers not jacket... hmm, I sense a gap in my wardrobe...


I really like the color blocks here -- the trousers contrast nicely with the coat. I wonder if a mid-brown suede shoe wouldn't look nice too.

I note, and approve, of the French cuffs with the sportcoat. I've about abandoned the notion that FC are for suits only, though I used to be a stickler for that.

Holdfast, I'm shocked at the very suggestion you don't have checked trou. I love 'em!


----------



## topbroker

Second new suit of the week! This poplin was purchased on sale at JAB for the quite ridiculous price of $99.00. 

The outfit today is an hommage to a newspaper ad for The Hound men's clothier in San Francisco, circa 1985: a guy in a tan poplin suit worn with black and white spectators. I had just moved to San Francisco from the east coast. I had always liked clothing, but I looked at that ad and thought, "Now *that's* how I want to look." The rest is history... 
JAB tan poplin SB 2B single-vent suit
Nicole Miller spread collar shirt, white ground with light blue cross-hatching
Tommy Hilfiger navy/green/gold diamond pattern tie (creating a diamonds on squares effect with the shirt)
Navy silk patterned pocket square, puff fold
Vintage round silver tie clip with with blue and silver design
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Black patterned OTC socks
AE Broadstreet black and white spectator wingtips
Oakley sunglasses
Vintage Champ grey straw fedora with black striped band (pristine, never worn)

The hat arrived yesterday and although clearly marked my size, 7' 1/4", is just a smidge too snug if I try to wear it straight across. So, experimenting, I tilted it back a bit and was then very pleased with the fit and the effect. I look a bit like a 1930s newspaper guy.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> I really like the color blocks here -- the trousers contrast nicely with the coat. I wonder if a mid-brown suede shoe wouldn't look nice too.


Yeah... mid-brown chisel-toe suede oxfords have been on my wishlist for ages now. They'd have gone very nicely indeed. But the black suede creates a dramatic contrast, which I liked too (come to think of it; the dramatic colour blocks are probably what made the secretary I mentioned think of Rupert the Bear)



> I note, and approve, of the French cuffs with the sportcoat. I've about abandoned the notion that FC are for suits only, though I used to be a stickler for that.


I think the key is how you wear them with more casual outfits. If it's REALLY casual, then they don't work. If it's smart casual, I think you can get away with them as long as the links also drop down the formality scale. Not the cheesy "fun" links, but not as simple and formal as the typical ones worn with a suit.



> Holdfast, I'm shocked at the very suggestion you don't have checked trou. I love 'em!


You know, apart from suit trousers, all my other trousers are solids. No checks, stripes or anything. I really must correct this, you're right to scold! But it's tricky to find NICE checks in a scale that suits my shorter height, esp. in a 30 waist. I keep looking...


----------



## LD111134

Wonderful story (and great attire), Top Broker!


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> I like the contrast between the dark blue tie and light blue jacket.
> 
> Was told that my "Rupert the Bear jacket" was nice by one of the secretaries. After the usual thank yous, etc, etc, I pointed out that Rupert the Bear had a checked pair of trousers not jacket... hmm, I sense a gap in my wardrobe...


Great look HF, but the sports coat looks blue in the closeup and brownish or dark tan in the longer shot. Of course, this may be my monitor. What is the more accurate picture as far as color?


----------



## Holdfast

dcdapper said:


> Great look HF, but the sports coat looks blue in the closeup and brownish or dark tan in the longer shot. Of course, this may be my monitor. What is the more accurate picture as far as color?


Mid-brown, with a sky-blue check. Yeah, the close-ups always seem very heavy on the blue in the colour balance. Maybe I'll mess around in post a bit in the future.


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Wonderful story (and great attire), Top Broker!


Thanks, LD! I wish I had the pic in question -- it is buried in the backfiles of the _San Francisco Chronicle_. The thirty-ish guy is seated on a bench intently reading a newspaper. I thought the tan poplin and specs together were the sharpest thing I had ever seen.

This Bostonian ad is somewhat similar, if you imagine the specs in place of these shoes:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys vest
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ boots
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne


----------



## mipcar

*First outing with new suit.*

I say "new" but really an op-shop item that I aquired for a very good price.
Made by Charles Maimone of Melbourne, super 100, English fabric.
Working cuffs.
Charcoal pinstripe, shirt pinpoint oxford with French cuffs.Gold cufflinks with mother of pearl inserts.
Very comfy to wear.. Thoughts?










And in a rare occasion it was cold wet and windy. So got to go the whole bit with overcoat and gloves.









Mychael


----------



## Pengranger

*Casual, it's the weekend*

Burberry blue house check shirt
Blue Levi jeans
John Lobb Vale

I really like the look of casual dress with a pair of serious shoes...


----------



## Orgetorix

Thrifted JAB sportcoat
Haspel poplin trousers
BB shirt
Michael Kors tie
Mezlan canvas and linen spectators


----------



## Holdfast

Nice looks today, everyone.


----------



## topbroker

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted JAB sportcoat
> Haspel poplin trousers
> BB shirt
> Michael Kors tie
> Mezlan canvas and linen spectators


Great outfit! Seems very "Louisville," too, in a classic way.


----------



## topbroker

It's getting positively summery here in Northeast Wisconsin -- sunny, temperatures in the 70s, birds twittering.

Corbin multi-color (brown/tan/red) houndstooth SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (new purchase, first wearing)
Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
BB yellow point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Yellow cotton pocket square, points up
Black braided leather belt 
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB tan argyle OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Scala dark tan fedora with matching band, feather, "Scala" pin


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
NM tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Keeping it simple for Sunday -


----------



## topbroker

Unusually casual today.

Eddie Bauer light denim straight-leg jeans (no belt)
HiBall Lounge Collection two-tone (tan/cream) retro-style bowling shirt, untucked, no undershirt (recent purchase, first wearing) 
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Classic brown Sperry Top-Siders (no socks)
Covington dark brown windbreaker (temps more 50s than 70s today)


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Slightly less formal than I might favour for a Sunday, but the weather here was fine, and there was an off-chance after Mass that I might join my wife and daughter on their sponsored walk, so I thought light was the order of the day.










Austin Reed Kensington linen suit
Charles Tyrwhitt cream shirt
Floral pattern Liberty Tana Lawn tie
Gold barathea braces, Thurston
Vintage macclesfield silk pocket square










Vintage carved Mother of Pearl cufflinks










Brown Loake for Charles Tyrwhitt Oxford brogues
cheap striped cotton socks










Christy's caramel Knightsbridge fedora.


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice fedora


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Truzzi shirt
Les Copains tie
Kent Wang snowflake pocket square
Boss socks
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy
Art Fawcett 'Faulkner' custom fedora


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire


----------



## Distino

mipcar said:


> I say "new" but really an op-shop item that I aquired for a very good price.
> Made by Charles Maimone of Melbourne, super 100, English fabric.
> Working cuffs.
> Charcoal pinstripe, shirt pinpoint oxford with French cuffs.Gold cufflinks with mother of pearl inserts.
> Very comfy to wear.. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a rare occasion it was cold wet and windy. So got to go the whole bit with overcoat and gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mychael


Initially the kookaburras took most of my attention but the suit does look smart and comfortable..... looks a good fit for a 2nds suit too!

Good pick up.:thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS jacket
Borrelli shirt
BJ belt
Brioni pant
JB socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## mipcar

Distino said:


> Initially the kookaburras took most of my attention but the suit does look smart and comfortable..... looks a good fit for a 2nds suit too!
> 
> Good pick up.:thumbs-up:


Thanks, I did invest some money for alterations. It was very comfortable to wear. The photo's make it look a little dark but they were taken at night under artifiical light.
Yes, I love that painting, everyone that has seen it passes comment on it.

Mychael


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> ^ nice looking attire


Thank you, mac.


----------



## topbroker

Today I look like a corporate raider catching a flight at O'Hare (especially with the shades); or perhaps like college basketball coach Tony Bennett, he of the jacket and no tie (but I'm definitely grayer up top).

Navy SB 3B ventless suit
BB pink spread collar shirt with blue cross-hatching, royal blue monogram above pocket, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square with polka dots, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Navy braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Navy OTC socks with diamond pattern
AE Pembroke tan split-toe tassel mocs
Oakley sunglasses
New haircut, short and sharp, hence no hat today


----------



## upr_crust

*It's mid-May, but with early April's weather . . .*

It's a rather bracing day, temperature-wise in NYC today, with highs only in the lower 60's, but that simply makes wearing a suit that much more sensible from an insulative perspective. From what I can tell, the weather this whole week will be cooler than normal, but dry, I hope, giving my license to be over-dressed for most of the activities of the week (a large part of my week will be taken up in corporate classes, taken slightly off-site).

In any event, my attire:

Black bead-stripe 2-button center vent suit, super-100's fabric (JAB)

Lavender end-on-end weave stripe shirt, white background, white spread collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Solid purple silk tie (Hackett, London)

Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks, post backs (Museum of Fine Arts, Boston)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee - hand-me-downs, and at this point vintage, bought in '85)

Grey fedora (Scala, from the Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to face four hours of Webex meetings and conference calls, no?


----------



## Holdfast

Fell asleep in a meeting today. Must be the boring outfit...


----------



## upr_crust

*The outfit is less flamboyant than usual, but . . .*

. . . just as elegant as is normal. It couldn't be the meeting content (or lack thereof) that was the soporific????? A meeting in which I don't talk is one of which I normally zone out (a dangerous hypnotic state in which my imagination grasps hold of all sorts of untoward images - most un-businesslike . . .)

My condolences on the nodding-off, in any event.



Holdfast said:


> Fell asleep in a meeting today. Must be the boring outfit...


----------



## LD111134

Marco Valentino (from the "Wizard of Aahs") 2 button peak lapel SB suit with flat front pants - navy Black Watch plaid
Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square with navy and light blue trim
Paul Frederick straight collar French cuff shirt - white and medium blue gingham check
Aquascutum purple repp tie with white stripes
Jos. A. Bank onyx and sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks
Paul Frederick natural suede notch lapel postboy vest
Coach black calfskin belt
Navy and grey pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black monkstraps
Breitling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Marco Valentino (from the "Wizard of Aahs") 2 button peak lapel SB suit with flat front pants - navy Black Watch plaid
> Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square with navy and light blue trim
> Paul Frederick straight collar French cuff shirt - white and medium blue gingham check
> Aquascutum purple repp tie with white stripes
> Jos. A. Bank onyx and sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks
> Paul Frederick natural suede notch lapel postboy vest
> Coach black calfskin belt
> Navy and grey pattern socks
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black monkstraps
> Breitling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch


Terrific-sounding outfit!


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> Terrific-sounding outfit!


Thanks! :icon_smile:


----------



## Preu Pummel

Anthony Jordan said:


> Brown Loake for Charles Tyrwhitt Oxford brogues
> cheap striped cotton socks


I love the look of Loakes; have 4 pairs myself. Always delightful. Looks great with the linen suit!


video2 said:


> Later today:


Are you saying you wore nothing later?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL slip-ons
Gucci cologne


----------



## mipcar

*Week day lunch with friends.*

Fletcher Jones navy wool blazer SB.Single Vent.
Ingram shirt. I know it should have a tie with that shirt but I wanted a bit less formal.
Hugo Boss cotton slacks. Creased very early on in the wearing.









Blazer buttons. Got these at a specialist button place.









Mychael


----------



## balder

LD111134 said:


> Marco Valentino (from the "Wizard of Aahs") 2 button peak lapel SB suit with flat front pants - navy Black Watch plaid
> Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square with navy and light blue trim
> Paul Frederick straight collar French cuff shirt - white and medium blue gingham check
> Aquascutum purple repp tie with white stripes
> Jos. A. Bank onyx and sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks
> Paul Frederick natural suede notch lapel postboy vest
> Coach black calfskin belt
> Navy and grey pattern socks
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black monkstraps
> Breitling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch


 Not being fully awake.I read your description as "Colt Automatic"!!And thought to myself-thats style!It certainly woke me up!


----------



## Daniele

This was last Saturday's outfit, out for a wedding; not very different from what I'm wearing today: 3 buttons suit instead of 4, a different style white shirt (pinned collar instead of plain forward), slim repp tie instead of printed slim Marinella, brogues intead of slipons, and left the car in the garage

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=246&i=vintagefulviamemodifiedoy8.jpg


----------



## LD111134

Daniele said:


> This was last Saturday's outfit, out for a wedding; not very different from what I'm wearing today: 3 buttons suit instead of 4, a different style white shirt (pinned collar instead of plain forward), slim repp tie instead of printed slim Marinella, brogues intead of slipons, and left the car in the garage


Daniele - Great outfit...and great car (is it a Fiat?)


----------



## Holdfast

Daniele said:


> This was last Saturday's outfit, out for a wedding


Fab. Looks like you just stepped out of the Avengers. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

RL Polo 6x2 DB dual vent navy blazer
Brooks Brothers navy and cobalt blue silk pocket square
Paul Frederick French blue "varsity" rounded spread collar French cuff shirt
Burberry pink foulard necktie
Gold plated swivel-back cufflinks with inset white ceramic (?) "stone"
Cole Haan burgundy calfskin belt
Jack Victor charcoal wool-cashmere trousers
Navy socks with cornflower blue roping
Alden #8 shell cordovan balmoral wingtips
Breitling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch
Nice shoes, Holdfast!


----------



## Daniele

LD111134 said:


> Daniele - Great outfit...and great car (is it a Fiat?)


Cheers, it's a Lancia Fulvia Coupe 1.3S, 1971.


----------



## Daniele

Holdfast said:


> Fab. Looks like you just stepped out of the Avengers. :icon_smile_big:


)

Btw, nice shoes and jacket in your pic, I like slim lapelled 2 buttons.


----------



## video2

Daniele said:


> This was last Saturday's outfit, out for a wedding; not very different from what I'm wearing today: 3 buttons suit instead of 4, a different style white shirt (pinned collar instead of plain forward), slim repp tie instead of printed slim Marinella, brogues intead of slipons, and left the car in the garage
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=246&i=vintagefulviamemodifiedoy8.jpg


Fantastic car. I love it:icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

Daniele said:


> Cheers, it's a Lancia Fulvia Coupe 1.3S, 1971.


Ahhh, a Lancia. I thought that it was manufatured by a marque owned by Fiat but could not recall the name. Thanks. I love the car.


----------



## topbroker

Going for a very summery look today. (For various reasons, this will be a somewhat tieless week for me at work, although I do plan to wear a tie tomorrow and Thursday.)

Ibiza robin's egg blue cotton/cashmere SB 3B double-vented blazer (new puchase at a ridiculous price; first wearing)
Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton spread collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
White mini-carnation, right lapel
Large round gold cufflinks with leaf pattern
Claiborne wide black dress belt with cut-out stainless steel buckle
Silver pocket watch, left trousers pocket, silver chain clipped to waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Vannucci navy patterned OTC socks
J&M Brennan white nubuck wingtips
White panama straw hat with black band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## ilikeyourstyle

My first ever suit and tie combination at this job. After two years of following the business casual heard, I decided to step out of the box with an admittedly budget-conscious ensemble:

- Pale blue Tyrwhitt dress shirt, double cuffs
- Square mother of pearl cufflinks
- Crimson CK tie with pale blue stripes
- AE Park Avenues in black
- Charcoal 3-button CK suit (which actually fits really well and has a terrific fabric for a cheap suit)


----------



## Lucky Strike

Daniele said:


> This was last Saturday's outfit, out for a wedding; not very different from what I'm wearing today: 3 buttons suit instead of 4, a different style white shirt (pinned collar instead of plain forward), slim repp tie instead of printed slim Marinella, brogues intead of slipons, and left the car in the garage
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Brilliant!

Here's the last three days in one go.

Sunday; hung-over, shopping and pavement café:

































Monday; dusty and rip-prone day at work:



































Tuesday, equally dusty, and including longish drive (no "meetings"):


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## LD111134

Hickey Freeman russet brown nailhead with rust windowpane 2-button SB dual vented suit;
Hugo Boss pale yellow linen pocket square
Paul Frederick beige silk/linen/wool notch lapel postboy-style vest
Charles Tyrwhitt white cutaway collar French cuff shirt
Tiffany & Company sterling silver cufflinks
Steven Land tangerine silk necktie with pink and pale yellow circular design
British tan calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank chocolate brown socks with tan lattice pattern
Allen Edmonds chili "Hastings" wholecuts
Breitling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Hickey Freeman russet brown nailhead with rust windowpane 2-button SB dual vented suit;
> Hugo Boss pale yellow linen pocket square
> Paul Frederick beige silk/linen/wool notch lapel postboy-style vest
> Charles Tyrwhitt white cutaway collar French cuff shirt
> Tiffany & Company sterling silver cufflinks
> Steven Land tangerine silk necktie with pink and pale yellow circular design
> British tan calfskin belt
> Jos. A. Bank chocolate brown socks with tan lattice pattern
> Allen Edmonds chili "Hastings" wholecuts
> Breitling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch


I like the Hastings in chili very much; although it's been discontinued, I intend to buy a pair soon. I currently have a line on a pair of the black double-monkstrap Moras, also discontinued, a transaction I should complete by the end of the week. I guess I'm an AE collector!


----------



## topbroker

Back to full business formal today. I'm meeting with some of our incoming interns: I want to show them how proper dressing is done. 

Nautica pearl grey pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit
Jos. Abboud spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with light/dark blue stripes
Gold and navy rep-striped tie
Slender gold tie bar, slanted down
Gold silk pocket square, puff fold
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Vintage large round gold "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (I think these are my new favorite links)
Trafalgar gold "confetti" pattern braces (new purchase, first wearing)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Forgot cologne this morning, oh well
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan black snaffle-bit loafers
Vintage Champ grey straw fedora with black striped band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear while awaiting the monsoon . . .*

The weather in NYC is alleged to become unsettled this afternoon and evening, but after yesterday's monsoon, for which I dressed "down", combined with fatigue due to taking a four-hour class every day this week so far, starting at 8:30 AM, as mental compensation for it all, I decided to dress - if not "up", at least in a civilised manner (well, sort of).

Blue-grey herringbone tweed sports jacket (BB)

Azalea pink (don't blame me, that's the maker's name for the colour) pinpoint oxford tab-collared shirt, buitton cuffs (LE)

Dark blue paisley tie, accent colours of slightly lighter blue and various shades of darker and lighter reds (Paul Stuart)

Solid dark red silk pocket square

Light brown moc-croc belt (JAB)

Charcoal grey worsted wool trousers (BB - I think - no label)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Brown perforated cap-toe bluchers (Italian-made, via Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Hermes Equipage

For a day in which monsoons are expected, the weather is quite lovely - I intend to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Holdfast

Lucky Strike said:


>


Nice loafers - provenance?


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> Nice loafers - provenance?


The shoes, the shoes, tell us about the shoes!


----------



## Holdfast

Zegna Limited Edition crocodile oxfords.


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> I like the Hastings in chili very much; although it's been discontinued, I intend to buy a pair soon. I currently have a line on a pair of the black double-monkstrap Moras, also discontinued, a transaction I should complete by the end of the week. I guess I'm an AE collector!


I enjoy the punchwork on the Hastings, and the chili color looks great with brown or navy. I also have a pair of chestnut brown Moras, which I wear with navy, brown or tan.


----------



## LD111134

*TB: *I like you blog, by the way!

My girlfriend and I are traveling up to northeast Wisconsin this weekend - headed to Door County.


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> *TB: *I like you blog, by the way!
> 
> My girlfriend and I are traveling up to northeast Wisconsin this weekend - headed to Door County.


I'm glad you like the blog! Kind of fun for me to work on.

I like Door County a lot. It's got a real retro charm. There are some great bookstores up there -- Peninsula Bookman (Fish Creek), Novel Ideas (Baileys Harbor), Passtimes (Sister Bay), Wm. Caxton Ltd. (Ellison Bay).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
LP pant
enameled quarters cufflinks
TB belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
RL cologne


----------



## YYZ-LHR

Lucky Strike said:


> Brilliant!


Excellent. The Omega on Monday looks very much like one of mine, a late-50s manual that I'm very keen on but worry is a bit delicate. How long have you had it?


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressed in defiance of weather prognostications . . .*

It's another day in which rain is threatening to fall, but the percentages and the total rain expected are low, so I'm taking a chance on it, and am dressing up for the day.

Solid olive 2-button center-vent suit (BB)

Blue and white mini-checked shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Orange silk repp tie, narrow alternating stripes of light blue and light tan (BB)

Orange silk pocket square, overall pattern of circles in a lighter shade of orange, edged in light blue (Robert Talbott, via C21 - a purchase from yesterday)

Oval double-faced cufflinks, set with tiger eye, gold-tone metal setting (Liberty of London)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via C21 - also purchased yesterday)

Solid olive ribbed mid-calf socks (C21)

Brown wing-tip kiltie tassel loafers (BB)

Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet

Enough attire in which to be shut up in a computer lab, learning new programming language, no?


----------



## LD111134

Paul Stuart 3-button SB suit with flat front side-tab pants (no belt) - navy/marine blue with lavender bar stripes
Sky blue silk pocket square
Paul Frederick white/corn yellow striped shirt with white spread collar and French cuffs
Dolan & Bullock sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset mother-of-pearl and onxy checkerboard pattern
Croft & Barrow (Kohl's (!) house brand) royal blue repp tie with lime green/white border stripes - I get a lot of positive comments about this tie, which just goes to show you that you can pick up some great items in the most unexpected places
Yale blue socks with white and beige windowpane pattern
Alden black cap toed semi-brogues
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Paul Stuart 3-button SB suit with flat front side-tab pants (no belt) - navy/marine blue with lavender bar stripes
> Sky blue silk pocket square
> Paul Frederick white/corn yellow striped shirt with white spread collar and French cuffs
> Dolan & Bullock sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset mother-of-pearl and onxy checkerboard pattern
> Croft & Barrow (Kohl's (!) house brand) royal blue repp tie with lime green/white border stripes -* I get a lot of positive comments about this tie, which just goes to show you that you can pick up some great items in the most unexpected places*
> Yale blue socks with white and beige windowpane pattern
> Alden black cap toed semi-brogues
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


I completely agree with what you say! In this hobby of ours, the eyes are even mightier than the wallet.


----------



## LD111134

topbroker said:


> I completely agree with what you say! In this hobby of ours, the eyes are even mightier than the wallet.


Absolutely right, Patrick. I have a couple of these neckties from Kohl's that draw more positive feedback that my ties from Robert Talbott, Brooks Brothers, Charles Tyrwhitt, etc. Both of the Kohl's ties are (to my eye) well-constructed, knot beautifully and have truly eye-popping colors.


----------



## playdohh22

Well put together. I really like the jacket.

Today-


----------



## Holdfast

^ Thanks. It's one of my favourite summer jackets.

Cool socks, by the way.


Felt vaguely 1970s today... actually thought about going tieless and placing the shirt collar outside/over the jacket lapels. Then instead put on one of my most garish ties...


----------



## topbroker

Frenetic day here at work...One of the interns said "You always look so nice!", which made me beam. 

Charcoal grey SB 3B ventless suit
French blue spread collar French cuff shirt
JAB white tie with light blue and dark blue slant stripes (really "pops" against the shirt)
Silver tie bar, angled down
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Cole-Haan white/royal blue vertical-striped braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey patterned OTC socks
AE Grayson black tassel mocs
Vintage Dobbs Golden Coach "cloud" (grayish tan) fedora with black band, feather
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## harvey_birdman




----------



## The Other Andy

I finally got a decent camera - for vacation, of course, not for WAYW.

Today I am wearing a bit of an odd suit - a BB Golden Fleece sample I got on eBay.

Navy BB pinstripe Golden Fleece (Greenfield) suit
BB lux fit shirt
Ferragamo tie
AE Birminghams (Chili)
RL Socks
Barker Black square
JLC Reverso



















Detail on the square, which I love:










Shoes were $100 at the tent sale last week.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Barba shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
MJ cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Both that tie & square are pretty cool, Andy.


Looking rather less than stellar today (was up late last night...)


----------



## upr_crust

*Finally, the sun appears, just in time . . .*

The weather in NYC has finally cleared up, just in time for the Memorial Day weekend. My office has declared a "casual" day (something even more casual than "business casual"). As much as I'd like to give my newly re-fitted navy Polo double-breasted suit a wearing (its re-fitting to the somewhat svelter me went quite well), I think that I'll play at being casual - sort of . . .

Wheat-colored textured-weave wool sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Deep pink dobby weave shirt, spread collar, button cuffs (BB)

No tie (that's the casual part)

Silk pocket square, in a large-scale paisley pattern in vivid shades of red, light blue and gold (a deliciously lurid colour combo, Robert Talbott, via C21)

Plain cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Taupe wool gabardine trousers (BB)

Tan midcalf socks, patterned with tiny diamonds in darker brown (Polo, via C21)

Burgundy split-toe penny loafers (J&M, model name Reegan)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough casual style to breeze through the Friday before a major holiday, one hopes


----------



## Il camiciaio

I would like to share my traditional costume jacket with you, as we wear it to folk festivals in Austria (I know the right sleeve is ~1.5cm too short, I'll alter it soon):

https://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02118ke1.jpg

Gollhofer Salzburg traditional jacket
Rudolph Moshammer München striped shirt
brown leather belt
Zara jeans
blue dotted silk pocket square
brown Prada loafers

https://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mypradashoesig7.jpg


----------



## LD111134

*Chilly run-up to the Memorial Day weekend...*


Brooks Brothers dark cobalt blue bird's eye windowpane 2-button center vented wool/cashmere SB sport jacket
J. S. Blank & Company lavender silk pocket square with magenta and white roundels
Charles Tyrwhitt lilac spread collar French cuff shirt with baby blue stripes
Mark Shale red-violet repp tie with light blue and lime green stripes
Brooks Brothers "346" merino wool navy and blue-gray houndstooth v-neck sleeveless pullover
Brooks Brothers cerulean and white silk knots
Mark Shale brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank khaki gabardine trousers
Jos. A. Bank khaki pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company brown suede perforated cap toe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## video2




----------



## LD111134

The Other Andy said:


> I finally got a decent camera - for vacation, of course, not for WAYW.
> 
> Today I am wearing a bit of an odd suit - a BB Golden Fleece sample I got on eBay.
> 
> Navy BB pinstripe Golden Fleece (Greenfield) suit
> BB lux fit shirt
> Ferragamo tie
> AE Birminghams (Chili)
> RL Socks
> Barker Black square
> JLC Reverso
> 
> Detail on the square, which I love:
> 
> Shoes were $100 at the tent sale last week.


Awesome watch, Andy. Love the pocket square and the chili Birminghams, too.


----------



## The Other Andy

Pretty muted for me today - had to meet with the money men, didn't want to startle them with bright colors.

Also, my fancy new camera ran out of battery juice so one pic is from the old iMac.

RLPL suit
BB lux fit shirt
no-name bow tie (my first bow tie, purchased in 1991 at Syms Discount men's store)
Talbott square
AE Delrays in chili
JLC Master Comp Geo


----------



## tiealign

Holdfast said:


> Both that tie & square are pretty cool, Andy.
> 
> Looking rather less than stellar today (was up late last night...)


What brand and model are the jeans. I have been thinking about getting a pair of jeans but I haven't decided on anything yet. I am thinking about trying a pair of Samurai or Nudie.


----------



## Holdfast

^ just a humble pair of Lee Brooklyns; I like how they fit.


----------



## topbroker

Headed into an extended five-day holiday weekend, looking forward to reading, movie-watching, puttering on my blog.

Hart, Schaffner & Marx tan patterned 100% silk SB 2B single-vent sportcoat 
Ballin taupe wool cuffed trousers
JAB dark brown merino wool long-sleeve polo, top button open, crisp white tee underneath
Dark brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Taupe patterned OTC socks
J&M spectator penny loafers in light and dark brown
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Rossini

Other Andy, that square, tie and shirt posted earlier this week are great. 

Birdman, a lighter shirt might work a little better perhaps?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni raincoat
Kiton shirt
large cent cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Burberry cologne


----------



## mipcar

*An evening out with a younger crowd*

So I dressed up a bit different. I would have preffered lighter coloured trousers, they would have worked better but as they were in the wash I made do with what I had.

















Mychael


----------



## topbroker

A lovely Saturday to kick off Memorial Day weekend.

Brooksgate blue madras SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (love the looks I get when I wear this!)
Heather blue wool cuffed trousers
Bullock & Jones Sea Island cotton white spread collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Blue cotton pocket square, points up
Gold "Hole in One" golf cufflinks
Burgundy leather dress belt with pewter-colored buckle
No watch today
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Heather blue ribbed OTC socks
Mezlan burgundy kiltie tassel loafers (new purchase, first wearing, pretty sharp!)
Eyeglasses with Polo frames (in place of usual contact lenses)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni wool suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni tie
Lorenzini shirts
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps
Darphin cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Wet Sunday...


----------



## topbroker

Cool and cloudy today, with rain threatening (but none fallen yet).

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Dark tan wide-wale corduroys, slightly wide leg openings
Nicole Miller spread collar shirt, white ground with light blue cross-hatching, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Dark brown jeans belt with stainless steel buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes, tan uppers


----------



## Cravate Noire

_
_


> Well put together. I really like the jacket.


+1

Other Andy, I do really like each of your outfits, wonderful pattern matching!

Okidoki, serveral outfits worn at several cohenrent events will follow soon...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
RLPL shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Magnanni loafers
Armani cologne


----------



## Cravate Noire

Part two...the next blazer^^.

It was rather cold day and so I pulled some pants made of a bit heavier wool.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire!


----------



## topbroker

A sparkling, sunny, and altogether delectable Memorial Day. When days like this come, I sometimes feel that it's our version of Summer 1914 -- the last "normal" times we shall know. If gas prices are above $6.00 a year from now, then the American Way of Life we have known, and which the elder George Bush once famously said is "non-negotiable," will be quite over (see under: James Howard Kunstler). But I wax philosophical...

I thought of going with a bow tie and straw boater today, but as I wasn't going to any "events," thought I would tone it down just a notch. Save the full statements for when you'll be seen. 

Nautica blue-white SB 2B single-vent seersucker suit
JAB white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square, combined puff fold / points up
Cole-Haan royal blue/white vertical-striped braces
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Navy diamond-pattern OTC socks
J&M Brennan white nubuck wingtips


----------



## Cravate Noire

*CRAVATE NOIRE* incoming...


































The more :cheers: , the better pics are getting...


----------



## mipcar

Cravate Noire said:


> *CRAVATE NOIRE* incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more :cheers: , the better pics are getting...


You had fun and that's the main thing.:icon_smile_wink:

Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Burberry shirts
DS jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Scruffy & unshaven from over the holidays (didn't really have to go into work today either, apart from an hour or so...)


----------



## The Louche

Good work!



Cravate Noire said:


> Part two...the next blazer^^.
> 
> It was rather cold day and so I pulled some pants made of a bit heavier wool.


----------



## topbroker

Extending Memorial Day weekend by a couple of PTO (Paid Time Off) days to make another five-day weekend, such as I had a couple of weeks ago. Can't get enough of these!

I've put in a lot of time on the blog this weekend.

JAB brick red SB 3B single-vent blazer
Levis 529 light denim jeans, wide leg openings
Blue plaid casual button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, points up
Vermeil American flag lapel pin, left lapel
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Tan suede cowboy boots with gold heel and toe guards


----------



## Steve_C

Cravate Noire said:


> *CRAVATE NOIRE* incoming...
> The more :cheers: , the better pics are getting...


:icon_cheers:

Cravate Noire - at your age (our age, really), what occasions allow you to wear such great clothing?


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Lorenzini shirt
HF pant
TB belt
CH socks
testoni loafers
Tommy cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Sport ye flashy duds while ye may . . .*

The weather and the work week has conspired yet again to make it possible to dress in an (allegedly) civilised manner yet again in NYC, without sweltering (even while taking public transport). To that end, and for no other reason (other than my overweening personal vanity), here's today's attire:

Navy three-piece striped suit - 2-button, center vent (BB MTM)

Navy and white Bengal striped shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (Paul Fredrick)

Solid fuschia silk repp tie (Burberry)

Navy silk jacquard braces, patterned with small Golden Fleeces (BB - where else?)

Gold and navy enamel Golden Fleece cufflinks (again, BB)

White linen hem-stitched pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain, modern pocket watch replacement

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB - I sense a trend here)

Black split moc-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21 on sale - a bit casual for this outfit, but, it's nearly summer, a little liberty might be in order).

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Another wearing for this suit before the weather in NYC makes suit-wearing torture . . .


----------



## LD111134

*I don't know when spring will arrive in Chicago...*


Jack Victor 3-button side vented dark grey (almost charcoal) SB suit
Paul Frederick wool/cashmere notch lapel postboy vest
White cotton pocket square
Brooks Brothers cornflower blue shirt with white/navy stripes and white cutaway collar and white French cuffs
Paul Frederick sterling silver and dark blue ceramic cufflinks
RL Polo ultramarine blue repp tie with pink stripes
British tan calfskin belt
Medium grey pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company British tan bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's today. I initially thought I'd go with a more summery vibe, with lighter trou and maybe white bucks, but the weather didn't really cooperate and I decided the idea was too garden party. So, instead:



















The tie's a silk knit.


----------



## Holdfast

^ very nice; I like the bold jacket against the more muted other items. I can also commiserate with the poor weather. Very damp and misty here so I tried to brighten things up with the sunny tie.


----------



## topbroker

Doc, great outfit, tell us about the pocket square.

LD, I like the idea of the tan shoes and belt with the grey suit!

Holdfast, diggin' the shoes very much. 

I'm still off today. I did go for a summery vibe:

Vintage Hickey-Freeman SB 2B single-vent white/cream/blue/yellow checked sportcoat (new purchase, first wearing)
Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
BB yellow point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Medium brown leather dress belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
Tommy Hilfiger brown leather/tan suede saddles
Cream panama with black band


----------



## Acct2000

Really nice outfits, Doc and Holdfast!!

Topbroker's outfit reads pretty sharp (But no tie, Sacrilege!!!!!) (OK, OK, I don't wear a tie every day either.)


----------



## video2

Holdfast said:


> ^ very nice; I like the bold jacket against the more muted other items. I can also commiserate with the poor weather. Very damp and misty here so I tried to brighten things up with the sunny tie.


I like your robot:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Really nice outfits, Doc and Holdfast!!
> 
> Topbroker's outfit reads pretty sharp (But no tie, Sacrilege!!!!!) (OK, OK, I don't wear a tie every day either.)


I do sometimes wear ties on days off, especially during the cooler months. I wear a sportcoat on days off probably 95% of the time. The exceptions are the rare days when I go with a casual look that doesn't call for the coat -- such as wearing a bowling shirt and jeans a couple of Saturdays ago.

As I move into my AARP years (turning 50 in August), I gravitate to full-tilt casual less and less. Although I think I can still get away with shorts, I haven't worn them once yet this year. And ten years from now, I will not consider myself able to get away with them.

In my opinion, older people wind up looking just terrible when they attempt more casual youthful garb -- but that's mostly what you see. I aspire to dignity in the second half of my life.


----------



## LD111134

Doc and Holdfast - Really like the navy and charcoal (?) windowpane looks. What is the provenance?

Topbroker/Patrick - you must look splendid today in cream and white (a very optimistically summer-y look, given the weather in northeast Wisconsin, which I just experienced this past weekend).


----------



## topbroker

LD111134 said:


> Doc and Holdfast - Really like the navy and charcoal (?) windowpane looks. What is the provenance?
> 
> Topbroker/Patrick - you must look splendid today in cream and white (a very optimistically summer-y look, given the weather in northeast Wisconsin, which I just experienced this past weekend).


Hope you had a great time in Door County! It's about 59 degrees here today, not too bad.


----------



## LD111134

A consumed lot of cherry condiments and whitefish!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Trafalgar braces
Barbera pant
CH socks
Barneys balmorals
Hermes cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*As the temperature goes up, the formality factor goes down . . .*

Without further ado, in the face of temp's to reach the upper 70's today in NYC, the attire du jour:

Light brown tickweave 2-button center vent suit (BB)

Rose-beige shirt, with lighter narrow stripings, white straight collar, white button cuffs (Latham House - a small clothing venue long gone from NYC)

Silk foulard tie, repeating geometric pattern in dark green and dark red, accent colour yellow (Addison on Madison, another defunct NYC clothier)

Patterned silk pocket square, closely matched tones of beige, green, and light blue (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Brown patterned OTC socks (Syms)

Brown suede wing-tip balmorals (Trafalgar, via Syms some two decades ago)

Floris Cefiro

Enough attire to face a sunny Thursday, one hopes.


----------



## LD111134

Zegna solid navy 3-button side vented SB suit
Red/gold/navy paisley pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitt white/navy/blue-grey gingham check spread collar shirt with French cuffs
Brooks Brothers woven necktie - rose with cardinal red polka dots
Brooks Brothers sterling silver cufflinks with inlayed red/dark brown Stewart tartan pattern ceramic
Cole Haan chestnut brown pebble grain belt
Navy socks with light blue roping
Allen Edmonds chestnut brown "Mora" double monkstraps
Breitling sterling silver Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Doc and Holdfast - Really like the navy and charcoal (?) windowpane looks. What is the provenance?


Mine is Zegna (mid-grey, rather than charcoal, I'd say). Doc's navy one, I'm not sure, but I know Polo did some similar ones a while back, so it's possible they're the source. Very nicely tailored to fit Doc exceptionally well.


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> Mine is Zegna (mid-grey, rather than charcoal, I'd say). Doc's navy one, I'm not sure, but I know Polo did some similar ones a while back, so it's possible they're the source. Very nicely tailored to fit Doc exceptionally well.


Yes, that's right -- Polo blue label. I liked the look such that I have one in navy and one in brown.


----------



## LD111134

I like the windowpane look a lot. I saw Chris Gardner (portrayed by Will Smith in _The Pursuit of Happyness_) in a navy SB windowpane suit a few weeks ago, and it looked sharp - I surmise that is was tailored by Richard Bennett here in Chicago, which lists him as a regular customer.


----------



## topbroker

Back to work for a blissfully short two day week. Today is one of my color theme days -- various shades of red.

Dark grey pinstripe SB 3B ventless suit
Charles Tyrwhitt *deep red* with blue windowpane spread collar French cuff shirt (new purchase, first wearing)
*Burgundy *patterned tie (abstract dolphin design)
*Bright red* patterned silk pocket square, points up
Vermeil *American flag* pin, left lapel
Television-screen shaped cufflinks in *cherry red*, black, and silver
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage Churchill dark grey fedora with black band, "Churchill" pin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## dcdapper

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today. I initially thought I'd go with a more summery vibe, with lighter trou and maybe white bucks, but the weather didn't really cooperate and I decided the idea was too garden party. So, instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie's a silk knit.


Doc, that's a great spring look. The pocket square is wild. I love it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Kiton shirt
Zegna chinos
KS belt
Armani socks
testoni slip-ons
Cartier cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*An unexpectedly less formal day . . .*

Originally, I had hoped that today would have been a formal day, as I was expecting to be dining out at one of New York's newest haute cuisine restaurants this evening, but the date has turned into dinner at friends' apartment, which doesn't carry with it the same level for formal attire.

Thus, this "rig" to end the work week . . .

Wheat-coloured textured weave sports jacket, 2-button center vent (BB)

Blue and white check buttondown shirt (BB)

Light blue silk pocket square, overall pattern of small dots, save for a void outlining the square's shape, one inch in from the edges (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Burgundy plain leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Taupe wool gabardine trousers (BB)

Taupe ribbed mid-calf socks (Polo, via C21)

Red-brown Italian-made moc-toe bluchers (Johnston & Murphy, model name Westin)

Trumper's Skye

Enough style to face a home-cooked meal with friends, no?

As a prelude, I am picking up the second of my Polo D/B suits from the tailor, having been re-fitted for my slightly more svelte self - let's hope that the second one was done as well as the first.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Enough style to face a home-cooked meal with friends, no?


I think you'll survive.


----------



## LD111134

*Great description of today's attire (as usual), Upr_crust!*


Hickey Freeman charcoal with blue/grey pinstripes 6x2 DB side vented suit
Mark Shale old gold basket weave silk pocket square
White spread collar shirt with white collar, self French cuffs and 1/8 inch pale navy and pale olive stripes
Holland & Sherry dark purple woven silk necktie with gold and lavender mini-paisley foulard pattern
Sterling silver monogramed swivel-back cufflinks
Cole Haan burgundy calfskin belt
Charcoal socks with light grey lattice pattern
Alden #8 cordovan captoe bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, and your attire for today sounds . . .*

. . . most excellent - the tie sounds particularly nice.



LD111134 said:


> Hickey Freeman charcoal with blue/grey pinstripes 6x2 DB side vented suit
> Mark Shale old gold basket weave silk pocket square
> White spread collar shirt with white collar, self French cuffs and 1/8 inch pale navy and pale olive stripes
> Holland & Sherry dark purple woven silk necktie with gold and lavender mini-paisley foulard pattern
> Sterling silver monogramed swivel-back cufflinks
> Cole Haan burgundy calfskin belt
> Charcoal socks with light grey lattice pattern
> Alden #8 cordovan captoe bluchers
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## mcarthur

upr-
You may hopefully be surprised that your host is bring in a chef to cock in your host's kitchen


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
Sounds like a nice attire


----------



## upr_crust

*I would be more shocked than surprised by a hired chef . . .*

. . . as the gentleman of the house prides himself on his cuisine, and, having had said cuisine previously, I can attest to its high quality.

As for the ambience, the home, in its current incarnation, was a four-page colour spread in Architectural Digest several years ago, so, missing out on Adour will not be such a stretch.



mcarthur said:


> upr-
> You may hopefully be surprised that your host is bring in a chef to cock in your host's kitchen


----------



## topbroker

A variation of the outfit I wore on Wednesday during my mini-vacation, but this time for work. I run the internship program at my company and today was a big orientation day for the 18 interns, including a fun luncheon with upper management.

Vintage Hickey-Freeman SB 2B single-vent white/cream/blue/yellow checked sportcoat (new purchase, first wearing)
Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Medium brown leather dress belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Cream patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan brown and white spectator wingtips
Cream panama with black band


----------



## The Other Andy

Here is my best WAYWT entry (it was actually a couple of days ago, but who's counting?):

From the beach in Mexico (with my son):
Shirt: Gap polo shirt
Pants: Penguin Bathing suit
Shoes: Reef flip-flops
Watch: None
Cell phone: None
Accessory: Sunscreen
Accessory: Margarita










Today, crappy iPhone pic - left the good camera at home. The jacket looks skewed because of the way I am holding the camera. Oh yeah, AND I forgot the collar stays, which is why the collar looks so screwy. Also, I realize the pocket square is completely out of control. Too much sun, I guess. And really, who gives a damn? 



















Suit: BB Golden Fleece
Shirt: Nordstroms
Tie: Hermes
Square: Barker Black
Socks: Nordstroms
Shoes: AE Birmingham (Chili)
Watch: Ulysse 1


----------



## Holdfast

Also had dinner at a friend's place, though decidedly more casual than upr (even the champers was NV...)


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> LD-
> Sounds like a nice attire


Thanks, McA!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
NM shirt
NM belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## balder

mcarthur said:


> upr-
> You may hopefully be surprised that your host is bring in a chef to cock in your host's kitchen


He's bringing in a chief to do what!!!


----------



## topbroker

I had a great response to my outfit at work yesterday -- had lots of positive comments on both the cream checked sportcoat and the brown and white spectators. So the effort does not go wasted. 

Aquascutum SB 2B double-vent navy blazer with flat gold buttons 
Blue/white seersucker cuffed trousers (borrowed from suit)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue silk pocket square, points up
Royal blue braces
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan navy/light green saddles 

"Wherever you go, look like Joe CEO"


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Kiton cologne


----------



## topbroker

Enjoying my new poplin suit today...

JAB tan poplin SB 2B single-vent suit
Gary Player black nailhead-pattern short-sleeved golf shirt, buttoned up to neck
Black silk pocket square, points up
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
CH spectator penny loafers in tan and white suede, no socks


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Graduation day a few weeks ago, so I decided I could go a little wild. Hugo Boss suit, Lewin shirt, Hermes tie, AE cap toes (out of the picture).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
MF bluchers
JV cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Something old, some things new . . .*

. . . nothing borrowed, many things blue.

Forgive the doggerel, it's still early yet . . .

Today is the first opportunity for me to wear one of my doublebreasted Polo suits that I've had for several years, and which I've only recently had taken in, in line with the loss of excess avoirdupois over the last several years. With this, I am wearing a shirt just snatched up from the latest online sale at Lewin (yes, I know, great shirts they are not, but they are more than acceptable at the price at which I bought them - four shirts in total, with shipping just under 86 GBP.)

Without further fanfare, then . . .

Solid navy six-button, two-to-button suit, side-vented (Polo, via Syms)

Blue shirt, with alternating orange and grey pencil stripes edged in white, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid orange silk tie (Andrew's Ties, Nassau St., NYC)

Silk pocket square, large-scale paisley pattern in shades of orange, red, and light blue (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Goldtone metal stud cufflinks, the head being a hemisphere sliced through several times with parallel horizontal cuts - the design reflects light depending on the angle at which the links are seen (Museum of Art, the Rhode Island School of Design - very clever RISD design)

Highly polished black belt, perforated edges (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy striped OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough attire to celebrate a bit of weight loss in a tangible manner, no?


----------



## LD111134

Marco Valentino navy/grey-blue (cerulean?) plaid (almost Black Watch tartan) 2-button peak lapel SB suit (via "The Wizard of Aahs" on eBay).
Brooks Brothers white linen pocket square with navy and light blue trim
Paul Frederick white tab collar shirt with French Cuffs
Bullock & Dolan sterling silver cufflinks with onyx and mother-of-pear checkerboard-pattern inlay
Thomas Pink violet necktie with minature lavender and grey-blue elephant (!) pattern
Black calfskin belt (unknown provenance)
Jos. A. Bank black socks with small medium grey polka dots
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black monkstraps
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## topbroker

Bought olive socks on clearance at JAB yesterday, so built today's outfit from the ankles up.

Olive SB 3B ventless suit
Jos. Abboud spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with light blue stripes framed in dark blue
Green/grey geometric tie
White cotton pocket square with silver monogram, rectangular fold
White mini-carnation, right lapel
Large vintage circular concave cufflinks, abstract enamel design in white and gold on copper (recent purchase)
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Forgot cologne today
Aforementioned JAB olive patterned OTC socks (first wearing)
AE black Mora double-monkstraps (new purchase, first wearing)
Vintage olive Stetson fedora with black band, feather
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## The Louche

topbroker said:


> Bought olive socks on clearance at JAB yesterday, so built today's outfit from the ankles up.
> 
> Olive SB 3B ventless suit
> Jos. Abboud spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with light blue stripes framed in dark blue
> Green/grey geometric tie
> White cotton pocket square with silver monogram, rectangular fold
> White mini-carnation, right lapel
> Large vintage circular concave cufflinks, abstract enamel design in white and gold on copper (recent purchase)
> Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Gold college ring (right ring finger)
> Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
> Forgot cologne today
> Aforementioned JAB olive patterned OTC socks (first wearing)
> AE black Mora double-monkstraps (new purchase, first wearing)
> Vintage olive Stetson fedora with black band, feather
> Oakley sunglasses


Topbroker,

I am regularly intrigued by your ensembles; it sounds as if you dress with great flair - I'd love to see photos. I have a question for you, however - you don't seemed concerned about mixing your metals (wearing a gold belt bucle with silver bucles on your monks). What's your take on this - what do others think?


----------



## EAV

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image081sm7.jpg
https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image087kv3.jpg
https://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image083zo5.jpg
https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image088aos7.jpg
https://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image090bnn2.jpg
https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image092ke7.jpg


----------



## topbroker

The Louche said:


> Topbroker,
> 
> I am regularly intrigued by your ensembles; it sounds as if you dress with great flair - I'd love to see photos. I have a question for you, however - you don't seemed concerned about mixing your metals (wearing a gold belt bucle with silver bucles on your monks). What's your take on this - what do others think?


Thank you!

This is an interesting point about the metals, which I have given some thought to. Sometimes I will switch out an item to bring metals into alignment, but sometimes it doesn't seem that big a deal to me. The belt buckle/tip and the shoe buckles aren't close visually, so I wasn't stressing about that one. But I will generally keep the metal of a tie bar aligned with the metal of a belt buckle, since they are in the same visual field.

I also generally avoid silver tie or collar bars with gold-colored ties; and I often favor silver jewelry with black clothing, since I like that combination.

As you'll note from the jewelry descriptions, I have a gold college ring on my right hand and stainless steel bracelet and ring on my left, so I do in that sense mix metals every day. My watches are all worn on the right, but some of them favor silver, so I even mix metals on the same hand. Cufflinks will match one side but not the other.

I'm not a perfectionist.


----------



## mcarthur

TB, LD and UPR-
sounds like nice attire today


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> TB, LD and UPR-
> sounds like nice attire today


Thank you! We're the Photo-less Threesome.


----------



## mcarthur

topbroker said:


> Thank you! We're the Photo-less Threesome.


Your descriptions are topnatch


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> Your descriptions are topnatch


I add to the kudos to Topbroker! Thanks, McA!


----------



## The Other Andy

stuff youve seen before:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
RLPL shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
MM loafers
RS cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Hey, I occasionally post pix . . . .*

. . . just not as often as I wield my mighty pen (well, keyboard) . . .

Nothing to report today - it's business casual in the face of mid-80's weather here in NYC - more sartorial splendour whenever it next occurs.

It's an honour to be associated with TB and LD.



topbroker said:


> Thank you! We're the Photo-less Threesome.


----------



## LD111134

*Dressing for an evening lecture at the Art Institute of Chicago...*


RL Blue Label 6x2 DB double vented navy suit with light blue pinstripes alternating with medium grey chalk stripes, forward pleated trousers with side tabs (no belt)
Hugo Boss pale yellow linen pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitt white spread collar shirt with fire engine red, navy and pale navy check and French cuffs
Artisan-made pewter swivel-back cufflinks with inset moonstones
XMI shantung silk repp tie with scarlet and navy stripes with yellow and white borders
Jos. A. Bank navy socks with lavender lattice pattern
Alden #8 shell cordovan balmoral wing tips
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch
Other Andy - terrific looking attire (especially the tie/pocket square combination and the JLC watch).


----------



## Acct2000

Very nicely done, Other Andy!!


----------



## EAV

Yesterday
https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image081sm7.jpg
https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image087kv3.jpg
https://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image083zo5.jpg
https://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image088aos7.jpg
https://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image090bnn2.jpg
https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image092ke7.jpg

Today
https://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image093jd8.jpg
https://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image104gh9.jpg
https://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image105akc6.jpg
https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image109ff5.jpg
https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image110ls3.jpg


----------



## topbroker

A rainy one in Wisconsin today. Hopefully will clear so I can go to the Timber Rattlers game tonight.

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
Light blue shirt with narrow red stripes, white spread collar, white French cuffs with navy monogram
Tommy Hilfiger navy and gold geometric patterned tie
Slender gold tie chain
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Egg-shaped cufflinks with stones in striated shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
Brighton dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
Bally dark brown lace-up ankle boots
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar 
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange tweed fedora with matching band, orangey feather


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
very nice shells


----------



## SimonTemplar

Shirt- hot pink Lacoste polo
Slacks- Zanella in greenish grey
Shoes- Bruno Magli(black) loafers
Watch- Rolex Submariner
Cologne- Escape


----------



## Holdfast

Dinner at a friend's for his birthday -


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne


----------



## topbroker

I did make it to the Timber Rattlers baseball game last night. Overcast again today.

Sage SB 3B ventless suit
Marshall Field's navy/white candy-striped button-down
BB yellowish gold tie with faint small subtle white dots 
Yellow patterned cotton pocket square, puff fold
White mini-carnation (right lapel)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
AE Mora black double monkstraps
Polo silver wire-frame eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses; going to eye doctor today)
Nike black/green golf umbrella (in case)


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
CH socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*A temporary reprieve from the weatherman . . .*

Yesterday's weather in NYC was unsettled enough such that I skipped dressing well, and opted for dressing defensively (i.e. nothing that I minded getting rained upon).

Today, though not fair, is at least not predicted to be too hot or wet, and hence today's ensemble:

Black and white Prince of Wales glen plaid suit, 2-button, center vent (Paul Stuart)

Lilac end-on-end weave shirt, straight collar, double cuff (BB MTM)

Peacock blue silk jacquard tie, patterned with tiny squares of lavender (Lewin)

Oval sterling silver cufflinks, pattern derived from a sixth-century Byzantine wedding ring - a pair of clasped hands (Metropolitan Museum of Art)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black belt, high-gloss finish, channelled and perforated decoration (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21)

Enough attire to keep me decent and out of trouble, perhaps . . .


----------



## topbroker

Wild and wet here today.

Hugo Boss grey herringbone SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers 
Enro light blue point collar shirt, barrel cuffs, red monogram above breast pocket
Gold/black geometric pattern tie
Gold safety pin collar pin
Black silk pocket square, four points up
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black silk braces
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Black ribbed OTC socks
J&M black monkstraps (not as nice as my AE Moras, but the part-rubber soles make them better for this weather)
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Stetson blue-gray tweed wool fedora with matching band, metal clasp decoration


----------



## LD111134

*Yesterday:*

Joseph Abboud midnight navy sportcoat (not technically a blazer)
Paul Frederick cream/white shirt with small rust/light blue patterning and double-button cuffs
Robert Talbott rust silk knit tie with straight bottom (no blade)
Robert Talbott brown glen plaid pocket square with rust and lavender borders
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Mark Shale old gold whipchord flat front trousers]
Olive socks with gold paisley pattern
Allen Edmonds "Slayton" four-eylet moc-style blucher
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch
*Today*

Hickey Freeman solid light grey "fishscale" weave 2-button side vented SB suit with flat front pants
Robert Graham lemon yellow and cornflower blue gingham check cotton pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitt pale pink spread collar shirt with medium blue bar stripes and French cuffs
Stainless steel swivel-back cufflinks with crescent carve-outs
Versace amethyst foulard necktie
Coach black calfskin belt
Medium grey socks with light brown windowpane pattern
Alden black wingtip kiltie slip-ons
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## mcarthur

^ very nicely done


----------



## LD111134

^Thank you, McArthur!


----------



## tiealign

Today:
Sky Blue Borrelli Shirt
Navy Incotex Chino Linos
Burgundy & White Needlepoint Belt
Pantherella socks
Toshi M1 Driving Mach 
Movado Watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
AC pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati balmorals 
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Defiant in the face of rather grim-looking weather . . .*

The weather in NYC so far this AM looks grim and threatening, but so far dry, and at least mild, not hot, so, in anticipation of the sudden onset of blazing summer set for this weekend, I dress for my own entertainment (and perhaps for the pleasure of those who view me, or read this posting).

Solid olive 2-button suit, center vent (BB)

Deep pink (the seller called the colour "azalea") pinpoint oxford shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (LE)

Horizontally striped silk repp tie, 1/2 inch stripes of coral, edged in gold, widely spaced against a field of navy blue (BB)

Solid gold-coloured silk pocket square, casually folded into points, jacket breast pocket

Oval lapis lazuli cufflinks, the ovals bound across the middle with a ribbed silver-gilt band (Pink)

Brown moc-croc leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Grey OTC socks, boldly patterned with a diamond-shaped lattice in beige (Syms)

Brown wing-tip monk strap shoes (Finsbury, Paris)

Considering that the weather is predicted to hit the 90's F/33C in NYC by tomorrow, and stay there for several days, I felt that the chance of dampness was not the impediment it usually is to dressing in a civilised manner.

Enough attire to face the weekend, no?


----------



## mcarthur

^sounds like nice attire. Consider straw hat


----------



## LD111134

*Very summer-y today*



mcarthur said:


> ^sounds like nice attire. Consider straw hat


+1, Upr_crust and McArthur. UC should wear a straw boater given his love of hats!

Oxxford corn yellow silk/linen/wool herringbone-pattern 2-button SB side vented sport coat
Teal silk pocket square with magenta and violet roundels
Harvie and Hudson spread collar French cuff shirt - white ground with cornflower blue and lemon yellow check
Artisan-made sterling silver cufflinks with mother-of-pearl inlay
Paul Frederick azure repp tie with lime green stripes
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank khaki gabardine trousers
Jos. A. Bank khanki socks with small medium brown lattice pattern
Allen Edmonds "Hastings" chili wholecuts
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## upr_crust

*McArthur, you've been reading my mind . . .*



mcarthur said:


> ^sounds like nice attire. Consider straw hat


I had considered wearing my straw fedora this morning, but decided against it with the threat of rain. Still, if the urge for a covered head becomes overwhelming, the local Syms has a most attractive straw trilby (or a more casual fedora) for a mere pittance.

As for LD's suggestion of a boater, I fear that my face and my skull both balk at the idea - my face is too round for a boater to complement my features, and my cranium too thick for any boater that I've ever tried on to sit comfortably upon it. I'm a fedora/trilby kind of person (kinder to those with broader features).


----------



## LD111134

Point well taken, UC. As for me, my girlfriend tells me that I look bad in hats with the possible exception of a black leather driving cap that I occasionally wear backwards.


----------



## topbroker

Seemed like a long time getting to Friday this week.

Gianni Manzoni SB 3B ventless cream mini-check sportcoat with green windowpane, slant breast pocket (first wearing, I think) 
JAB light blue Oxford cloth cuffed summer trousers (new purchase, first wearing)
JAB white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tropical palm-leaf pattern silk pocket square in blue, white, and red, points up
Yellow mini-carnation, right lapel
Waterman blue marble silver-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black woven leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Black patterned OTC socks
Hugo Boss black longwing split-toe lace-up (new purchase, first wearing)
Cream panama with black band 
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


> Point well taken, UC. As for me, my girlfriend tells me that I look bad in hats with the possible exception of a black leather driving cap that I occasionally wear backwards.


You have a big advantage because in Chicago you have an outstanding hat maker in Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat. Go visit your girlfriend may change her mind


----------



## The Louche

*Yes, but...*



kitonbrioni said:


> Lorenzini shirt
> Brioni pant
> NM belt
> PS socks
> DE bluchers


KB,

No offense, but you never actually describe your outfits. Simply telling what brand name each article of clothing represents doesn't allow us get any idea of how your outfit looks. Maybe you could post some descriptions inthe future...


----------



## LD111134

The Louche said:


> KB,
> 
> No offense, but you never actually describe your outfits. Simply telling what brand name each article of clothing represents doesn't allow us get any idea of how your outfit looks. Maybe you could post some descriptions inthe future...


Check out his blog - it has photos of each day's outfits: https://whatareyouwearingtoday.blogspot.com/


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> You have a big advantage because in Chicago you have an outstanding hat maker in Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat. Go visit your girlfriend may change her mind


Good idea, McA. Maybe I'll make the pilgrimage to the South Side!


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


> Good idea, McA. Maybe I'll make the pilgrimage to the South Side!


It is a good idea!


----------



## topbroker

The Louche said:


> KB,
> 
> No offense, but you never actually describe your outfits. Simply telling what brand name each article of clothing represents doesn't allow us get any idea of how your outfit looks. Maybe you could post some descriptions inthe future...


I am of the firm belief that kb is (more than most of us) a fiction. You could also say he is a troll, but of an unusual species.


----------



## indylion

topbroker said:


> I am of the firm belief that kb is (more than most of us) a fiction. You could also say he is a troll, but of an unusual species.


I hope you are not serious?


----------



## upr_crust

*His blog contains incontrovertible proof of his attire . . .*

. . . and of late he has taken to displaying a photo of himself IN all of the items of attire that are so carefully inventoried via photo on his blog.

His tastes may not be everyone's (his are, at times, significantly at variance with mine), but he does quite accurately display all of the items (and all of the labels from said items) listed on his postings in AAAC.

As for "fiction", I live on the island of Manhattan, wherein all of the inhabitants (certainly all of those not born on this blessed piece of rock) have re-invented themselves from whomever they were prior to living here, so fiction is a very flexible concept.



topbroker said:


> I am of the firm belief that kb is (more than most of us) a fiction. You could also say he is a troll, but of an unusual species.


----------



## topbroker

indylion said:


> I hope you are not serious?


Not meaning to set anyone off -- but yes, completely serious.

No matter that the blog provides photos (and now a human in the photos), I have always found the listing of simply the labels and types of apparel -- no colors or other details -- that kb provides in Ask Andy Fashion, Ask Andy Trad, and Style Forum to be a completely obnoxious display of fashion snobbery at its worst. I mean, even that name -- kitonbrioni! This is so much the case that I have suspected a parodic intent, which is partly what I mean by labeling kb a "fiction" -- the whole project could be a kind of sly satire. But who knows.


----------



## topbroker

upr_crust said:


> His tastes may not be everyone's (his are, at times, significantly at variance with mine), but he does quite accurately display all of the items (*and all of the labels from said items*) listed on his postings in AAAC.


Well, yes. This is part of what I mean by "obnoxious." (Of course there are people who find me obnoxious too -- believe me, I've heard from some of them. Left Style Forum for that reason.)

I've probably performed the equivalent of tossing a grenade into the room here. Never one to duck controversy...


----------



## The Other Andy

Please excuse my sad excuse for a goatee.

This outfit screams "It's 100 degrees outside!"

TailorByrd cotton jacket (1/2 lined)
Nordstrom's shirt
Vinyard Vines tie
Michael Kors seersucker pants
Talbott square
Cole Haan suede loafers 
Coach fabric & leather belt
Ulysse 1 ltd. ed.
invisible socks

Not pictured: Penguin Hemp hat


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Ulysse Nardin! If it is 100 degrees there, that's the perfect watch for taking a swim with (never mind all the crap Omega spews about being nautically focused, they don't hold a candle to Ulysse). Also, love the tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Gucci shirt
Brioni pocket-square
Gucci pant
MD belt
CH sock
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne


----------



## EAV

Wednesday
https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image116zv5.jpg
https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image120xx9.jpg
https://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image111abl8.jpg
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image130ex1.jpg

Thursday
https://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image145vk3.jpg
https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image141mb5.jpg
https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image148amq3.jpg
https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image149xg2.jpg
https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image150lf6.jpg

Friday
https://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=78543175cc9.jpg
https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image163rl6.jpg
https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image157zv4.jpg


----------



## topbroker

Summer has truly arrived in Wisconsin -- it's a hot, sweaty, overcast day, with distant (approaching?) thunder and lightning, and a generally charged atmosphere. I like days like this as long as I'm not caught in the storm without an umbrella.

I'm repeating a couple of items from yesterday because I enjoyed them. The outfit overall is pretty Holdfastian.

Gianni Manzoni SB 3B ventless cream mini-check sportcoat with green windowpane, slant breast pocket 
Levis 537 "rusted denim" boot-cut jeans 
Tommy Hilfiger blue-grey point collar shirt
BB fire engine red/royal blue geometric patterned tie
Tropical palm-leaf pattern silk pocket square in blue, white, and red, points up
Waterman blue marble silver-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black jeans belt with stainless steel buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Heather blue ribbed OTC socks
CH black split-toe lace-ups

My new Hugo Boss black split-toes, worn yesterday, are the replacement for these Cole-Haans, and are of higher quality. But the Cole-Haans still have some life in them, and are perfectly acceptable for weekend wear until the soles go. The bright corrected grain leather actually looks kind of sharp with the jeans.


----------



## topbroker

Here are the Hugo Boss split-toes, by the way. I felt very studly with these on.


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM crocodile belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals
PS cologne


----------



## Kregg

The Other Andy said:


> Please excuse my sad excuse for a goatee.


Did you win your bet?

Looks better, regardless.


----------



## Holdfast

Went to a local village for tea and a walk around the abbey & the countryside:

https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun03009smallvq5.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun03003smallap7.jpghttps://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun03011smalloe7.jpg


----------



## topbroker

On my Sunday morning rounds today, which took in Atlantic Bread Company, Qdoba, the Fox River Mall including Jos. A. Bank, and Barnes & Noble, I noticed (and counted) that despite dismally wet and initially cool weather, flip-flops outnumbered other male footwear (including other styles of sandal) by about three to one on guys of all ages. Time for a Memo to the Male American Nation: Fellas, this has gotten completely out of hand. Your toes just aren't that appealing. And for those of you over 40, this is outright undignified; save it for the beach (and then avoid the beach: very few males over 40 look good there). 

I own a couple of pairs of sandals myself, although I don't get much use out of them unless I'm in Mexico: a pair of black leather slides from Lord & Taylor, and a pair of brown closed toe "dress" sandals from Kenneth Cole. I hold onto these in case of a need arising; they both look fairly decent for footwear of this kind.

But the sudden ubiquity of cheap flip-flops in every possible situation -- spare me.

Because of the weather, I did dress down today in a vaguely preppy/trad way.

Marshall Field's "Field Gear" cuffed cotton chinos
JAB brown merino wool long-sleeve polo, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
JAB white button-down, open neck, work as a overshirt
Brown jeans belt with stainless steel buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Tan ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots, tan uppers
Covington dark brown windbreaker
Maroon "Yale" baseball cap
Polo silver wire-frame eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses)

I ditched the button-down and windbreaker later, when it got warmer.

UPDATE: It just got warmer and warmer, so I redid the outfit still further. Substituted a black short-sleeve polo for the long-sleeve brown polo; switched my belt and watch to match the black; took off the Bean boots and socks and substituted spectator penny loafers in black and brown, no socks.


----------



## video2

Holdfast said:


> Went to a local village for tea and a walk around the abbey & the countryside:
> 
> https://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun03009smallvq5.jpghttps://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun03003smallap7.jpghttps://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jun03011smalloe7.jpg


For good promenade choose something less civilised :icon_smile:
Here my choice:


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
nice straw hat


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
RLP socks
DE balmorals
VW cologne


----------



## LD111134

*Nice photos of the Oxfordshire countryside, Holdfast*

A good friend of mine is a CFO for a local firm in Oxford and he showed me around. I can testify to the beauty of Oxford and its surroundings.

*YESTERDAY (for a theatre company's fund raiser)*

Zegna solid navy 3-button side vented SB suit
Crimson red/gold/medium blue paisley silk pocket square
Charles Tywhitt white cutaway collar French cuff shirt
Bullock & Dolan sterling silver cufflings with mother-of-pearl and onyx checkerboard-pattern inlay
Brooks Brothers navy woven silk tie with white dots
Coach black calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank navy socks with light blue lattice pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black monkstraps
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch
*TODAY*

Hickey Freeman 6x2 DB side vented navy suit with faint blue-grey and rust multistripes
J.S. Blank & Company cream foulard silk pocket square with fire engine red and navy pattern and navy border
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar shirt with french cuffs - white ground with large cornflower blue and pale Carolina blue check
Paul Frederick sterling silver cufflinks with navy ceramic inlay
Paul Frederick wine red repp necktie with alternating lime green, greyish blue, pale orange, navy and deep pink stripes
Coach black calfskin belt
Navy socks with light blue ropes
Alden black semi-brogue captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## dcdapper

Love the outfit, especially the hat. Looks like a beautiful walk.


----------



## EAV

https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image189vj5.jpg
https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image185wp7.jpg
https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image182gv8.jpg
https://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image191abt7.jpg
https://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image180ex5.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
Your attire sounds very nice. Consider braces in lieu of belts


----------



## LD111134

*Braces...*

I might just wear braces for my suits that have side tabs rather than belt loops (three RL, one Paul Stuart); each of them has brace buttons already sewn into the waistband.


----------



## Holdfast

video2 said:


> For good promenade choose something less civilised :icon_smile:
> Here my choice:


Nice! I think I'd need some tougher clothes though! 



LD111134 said:


> A good friend of mine is a CFO for a local firm in Oxford and he showed me around. I can testify to the beauty of Oxford and its surroundings.


Yes, it's a lovely part of the world - I can't see myself moving away any time soon. Your friend shows good taste working here... even if I do say so myself! 

(any firm I might know, purely out of idle curiosity?)


----------



## topbroker

I had lunch today with the State Assemblyman who represents my company's district. For some reason, I really like politicians -- or at least Northeast Wisconsin politicians. I have friends on both sides of the aisle. I'm a Democratic-leaning independent who frequently votes Republican; I'm probably in essence a Rockefeller Republican who missed my era. I tend to get along well with libertarians as well. 

Nautica pearl gray pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
Charles Tyrwhitt light, subtle pink with light blue windowpane spread collar French cuff shirt
Robert Talbott tie in abstract "modern art" design, rust, silver, and black
Thick silver tie chain
Ashear multi-color pocket square, points up
White mini-carnation, right lapel
Square grooved silver cufflinks
Claiborne wide black dress belt with cut-out silver buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Hugo Boss black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage Champ grey straw fedora with black striped band


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
BR socks
Sperry Top-Sider
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*In the midst of a sartorial desert, a small oasis . . .*

The weather in NYC has precluded (me, at least) from anything more than defensive dressing (i.e. polos and khakis for work), as the temperatures have hit 96F/35C so far this week, and today will be another scorcher.

However, this evening, for my sins, I have agreed to attend (and have paid to attend) the Museum of Modern Art's Party in the Garden, a major fundraising event done every year, though seemingly always on the hottest day of the year so far. My participation doesn't start until after dark, which is fortunate, as the party is, as its title sounds, held outdoors in the Modern's sculpture garden. Now, for those who have excess cash, they can opt for dinner inside - at $2000 a plate. I have relegated myself with the relative peons, the "dress extras" who populate the garden at $250/person.

For this extravaganza, I have cobbled together the following ensemble, which I hope will win some approval in these quarters.

Black 2-button notch-lapel tuxedo (bought before I knew that peaked lapelled tuxes were preferable - JAB Signature)

Pleated-front tuxedo shirt, laydown collar (Joseph Abboud, via C21)

Black silk bowtie (pre-tied - forgive me, but bow-tying is not in my skill set - BB)

Silk black watch plaid braces (BB)

Silk black watch plaid cummerbund (Savile Row Co., via Syms)

Stud set - square studs engraved in a radiating pattern, enamelled in yellow enamel, stud cufflinks to match (BB)

White hem-stitched linen pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Silk OTC socks (BB)

Black patent-leather cap-toe balmorals (J&M, model name Tropa)

Penhaligon's Castile

I hope to have reports for you all of the style and suavity amongst the sweltering of this evening's festivities "apres le spectacle".

If I have the opportunity to have "prom pictures" taken, I will endeavor to do so.


----------



## mcarthur

^have a wonderful evening


----------



## LD111134

*Very elegant, Upr_crust*

*My "30's Hollywood" look today* :icon_smile_wink:

Corneliani grey glen plaid 6x2 DB unvented suit - I purchased this in the mid 90s and it originally was a 6x1 with heavily padded shoulders; my wonderful tailor reduced the padding, raised the shoulders, moved the stance of the front buttons (no longer "keystone" pattern) and hand-sewed a new button hole permitting 6x2 closure (this gave new life to a garment that I might have otherwise discarded)
White cotton pocket square
Harvie & Hudson pale blue end-on-end weave spread collar shirt with French cuffs
Sterling silver monogrammed cufflinks (a present from my father many years ago)
RL Polo pale lilac tie with white polka dots
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Cobalt blue socks with meidum grey and rust window pane pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company British tan captoe bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, LD, though you'd be horrified to see me now . . .*

. . . dressed best only from a climactic point of view.

Many congrats to you and your tailor on the remake of your Corneliani - the ensemble sounds superb.



LD111134 said:


> *My "30's Hollywood" look today* :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Corneliani grey glen plaid 6x2 DB unvented suit - I purchased this in the mid 90s and it originally was a 6x1 with heavily padded shoulders; my wonderful tailor reduced the padding, raised the shoulders, moved the stance of the front buttons (no longer "keystone" pattern) and hand-sewed a new button hole permitting 6x2 closure (this gave new life to a garment that I might have otherwise discarded)
> White cotton pocket square
> Harvie & Hudson pale blue end-on-end weave spread collar shirt with French cuffs
> Sterling silver monogrammed cufflinks (a present from my father many years ago)
> RL Polo pale lilac tie with white polka dots
> Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
> Cobalt blue socks with meidum grey and rust window pane pattern
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company British tan bluchers
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Acct2000

Aha!!! So that's where our Michigan heat and humidity went. I'm not wearing a coat today; I probably should not post because I'm wearing the dreaded black dress shirt with a beige tie (with small brown dots.) Khaki trousers.

Just to rub it into our New York posters, I COULD HAVE worn a coat if I wanted.


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> . . . dressed best only from a climactic point of view.
> 
> Many congrats to you and your tailor on the remake of your Corneliani - the ensemble sounds superb.


Thank you Upr_crust! When I was waiting in line at the cafeteria, a guy said "nice tie". As for the suit, "waste not, want not"!


----------



## topbroker

^ LD, as a cinema buff I must say, well done! I love double-breasted suits.


----------



## upr_crust

*Just remember that what is your weather today . . .*

. . . becomes our weather tomorrow (or the next day . . .)

As for the dreaded black shirt, I can't throw stones - a lavender BB polo is comfortable, but hardly post-worthy.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Aha!!! So that's where our Michigan heat and humidity went. I'm not wearing a coat today; I probably should not post because I'm wearing the dreaded black dress shirt with a beige tie (with small brown dots.) Khaki trousers.
> 
> Just to rub it into our New York posters, I COULD HAVE worn a coat if I wanted.


----------



## topbroker

Continuing the political theme from yesterday, the Mayor of Green Bay is coming to my company today to do a Lunch & Learn with my intern cohort.

Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit (striping in light blue and subtle red)
Paul Fredrick blue/yellow plaid reverse button-down shirt
Marshall Field's red knit tie, square bottom (new find, first wearing)
Buzzing fly tie tack (gets lots of comments!)
Red patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt with brass buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy OTC socks with light blue cross-hatch pattern
Burgundy snakeskin tassel loafers
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses (calling Tom Cruise!)


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Corneliani grey glen plaid 6x2 DB unvented suit - I purchased this in the mid 90s and it originally was a 6x1 with heavily padded shoulders; my wonderful tailor reduced the padding, raised the shoulders, moved the stance of the front buttons (no longer "keystone" pattern) and hand-sewed a new button hole permitting 6x2 closure (this gave new life to a garment that I might have otherwise discarded)


That's quite an extensive bit of surgery. If it turned out well, never lose your current tailor!

More fun in the sun...


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> That's quite an extensive bit of surgery. If it turned out well, never lose your current tailor!
> 
> More fun in the sun...


Nice Shoes Holdfast: are they the EG Asquith that RLPL call something else. if so I have the exact shoe in the Antique chestnut. Great shoe.


----------



## Acct2000

upr crust, I just hope the New York version does not include the destructive- near tornado strength winds. Seven people were killed in Michigan on Sunday and a lot of people still don't have electricity. 

(If they include anyone from AAAC, the poor souls are going about without ironing today's clothing.)

I imagine you will get some relief tomorrow, although I did sweat some taking my lunchtime walk wearing my black shirt.


----------



## Holdfast

Tonyp said:


> Nice Shoes Holdfast: are they the EG Asquith that RLPL call something else. if so I have the exact shoe in the Antique chestnut. Great shoe.


You have a very good eye! Yes, they're EG for RLPL, though I can't remember the RLPL name for them.


----------



## indylion

topbroker said:


> Not meaning to set anyone off -- but yes, completely serious.
> 
> No matter that the blog provides photos (and now a human in the photos), I have always found the listing of simply the labels and types of apparel -- no colors or other details -- that kb provides in Ask Andy Fashion, Ask Andy Trad, and Style Forum to be a completely obnoxious display of fashion snobbery at its worst. I mean, even that name -- kitonbrioni! This is so much the case that I have suspected a parodic intent, which is partly what I mean by labeling kb a "fiction" -- the whole project could be a kind of sly satire. But who knows.


Fiction? It took you almost 2 years to come to that conclusion? At least KB has pictures to go with his "labels". You have no pictures to go with your "essays/short stories". Now that sounds more like fiction ( pulp fiction if wearing your KC shoes:icon_smile_big.


----------



## topbroker

indylion said:


> Fiction? It took you almost 2 years to come to that conclusion? At least KB has pictures to go with his "labels". You have no pictures to go with your "essays/short stories". Now that sounds more like fiction ( pulp fiction if wearing your KC shoes:icon_smile_big.


Who says it took two years? I've thought that for a long time. Nor am I the first one to make such suggestions about that poster, if you search the archives. It's not that big a deal, really, but since the subject came up...I would further note that part of the reason that kb comes across to me and some others the way he does is his non-contribution to "the conversation." Oh, I know he makes a very short post occasionally, but essentially he is pretty much of a sphinx. (And now that he is posting "human" photos, I have come to doubt whether those clothes are really "his" -- they often don't fit well, the other day he was wearing pants about three inches too long.)

I'm not the only one who chooses not to post photos, either, although I seem to take the most heat for it. But in the immortal words of Eric Cartman, "Whatevah! I do what I want!"

If my "essays/short stories" offend you (whoever you are), please set my posts to "Ignore" -- as I shall *certainly* do with yours.


----------



## LD111134

Indylion, the Jazz Showcase reopens in the South Loop this coming Thursday. Here's information on upcoming gigs:


----------



## indylion

LD111134 said:


> Indylion, the Jazz Showcase reopens in the South Loop this coming Thursday. Here's information on upcoming gigs:


Thanks for the update. I'll check it out later this month.:icon_smile:


----------



## moritat

Good afternoon,

Been watching on the side lines for awhile now ( thank you all for posting your wonderful pictures). i figured today is a good day to jump in.

Weather in Seattle is wet and cold. To dress as one would like downtown, one often gets asked to fetch some shoes when passing through a department store. That is the sad day to to day, of our town. 
Difficult to shop here in town as well.

attached picture is the following.

Boss linen sport coat
Zara cardigan
Zenga shirt 
Cole haan shoes 
the rest Polo

Watch in the shop.










I just noticed there is a manx kitten in the background.


----------



## dcdapper

I love the shoes HF.


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> You have a very good eye! Yes, they're EG for RLPL, though I can't remember the RLPL name for them.


I think it is the Mckay? if I remember correctly. beautiful shoes. I always look forward to wearing mine.


----------



## mcarthur

Moritat-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DG pant
TB belt
Arman socks
JL bluchers
AS cologne


----------



## Preu Pummel

Haven't gotten dressed yet, but it is 50ºF here and raining heavily.

I suspect it will be a tweed day with some fairly well used shoes I don't mind getting wet and dirty. This year hasn't been very warm yet up here.


moritat said:


> Been watching on the side lines for awhile now ( thank you all for posting your wonderful pictures). i figured today is a good day to jump in.
> 
> Weather in Seattle is wet and cold.


Looks extremely amiable. I like it.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> That's quite an extensive bit of surgery. If it turned out well, never lose your current tailor!


It was a superb job, Holdfast. She is a real gem, a lovely, vivacious lady from Sparta, Greece (she could pass for Arianna Huffington's older sister). I've referred several AAAC and SF posters to her.

Joseph Abboud charcoal with very faint, thin rust and sky blue windowpane 2-button side vented SB suit with flat front pants
Zegna persian (medium) blue pocket square with red borders
Paul Frederick - white ground with narrow horizontal maroon stripes and white tab collar and white French cuffs
Brooks Brothers sterling silver cufflinks with dark orange-red and black Stewart tartan pattern ceramic inlay
Paul Stuart tie with purple ground with closely-space red/orange/forest green pattern
Coach black calfskin belt
Cambridge grey socks with light grey lattice pattern
Alfred Sargent black captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## harvey_birdman

It was brutally hot and humid here yesterday, so I went sans jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*There were Gen-Xers in the bottom of my garden . . .*

. . . a recounting of my evening last evening, wearing the attire already described by my posting of yesterday.

Last night, it was my pleasure to attend the Museum of Modern Art's "Party in the Garden" benefit fundraiser, an annual event that confirms that glamourous evening activities still do occur in New York, and that there is a pool of suitably attractive party attendees out there to keep this tradition alive.

Now, this event is really two parties in one. The first, a dinner, normally with two honorees, one a patron of the Museum, the other a person with some stature in the public eye (this year's "name" honoree was Mike Nichols), is a very expensive affair - admission was $2000/person this year, with a discount for those 39 years of age or under. (Unhappily, I no longer qualify for that discount.) The discount was instituted, I am sure, to attempt to attract younger people to the joys of museum patronage at a higher level, and also to leaven the appearance of the party - younger, potentially prettier guests make for a more festive atmosphere.

The other event is the "after" party, a reception/dance in the garden itself, that starts later than the dinner (9:00 PM), and runs simultaneously with the latter part of the dinner. Admission to this event this year was $250/person, and, unsurprisingly, the guest list for this event is indeed younger than that of the indoor party.

One notable quality of this event is the time of year for which it is planned. By June, New York can be quite hot, and it seems that, every time that I've attended this event, the weather has turned precipitously warm just prior to the event itself. This year was no exception.

In years past, the garden has been covered in tents. This year, there was one main tent, and a bar under large overhangs at each end of the garden, but two of the bar stations, and at least two of the dessert tables (6-foot long stepped Lucite shelves, lined in marshmallows, with plates of minature desserts atop them) were out in the open.

This made for a rather comic situation. The guests arrived promptly at 9:00 PM, the thunderstorm promptly at 9:30. Within minutes, I was treated to the vision of partygoers carefully making their way across the white marble tiles of the garden very slowly, as the tiles, with the addition of rainwater, became slick as ice. Strangely enough, no one seems really bothered by the rain - the bars open to the sky continued to serve drinks (albeit with shorter lines), and, enterprising gent that I am, I had not surrendered my umbrella at the coat check, making my passage across the garden drier and more comfortable (though no faster - I found that my patent leather shoes became ice skates on the marble flooring - my walking was deliberate and careful as a geisha's).

From a style perspective, the guests made quite considerable efforts to attire themselves in a festive manner, though the expression of that festive spirit took many forms. For the men, the range of attire was from properly accessoried tuxedoes (complete with cummerbunds or vests, studs, and patent leather shoes), to those who opted for dark suits (solid navy was the choice of most of that group, half worn with dark ties, the other half worn tieless), to those who opted for something more colorful (one gent showed up in a white shirt, a color-block skinny square-ended tie, slim-legged Bermuda shorts, and brown balmorals, worn sockless - a look that only the young and slender can get away with, for which the gentleman in question qualified on both counts).

The women at this event were almost uniformly young and attractive (a notable feature of event at the Modern is that the parties tend to take on the air of a very high-end singles bar, and this party was a heightened example of this tendency). Their look was that of women who took the recent "Sex and the City" movie not as fiction but as a combination of documentary and instruction guide. In line with the weather, the dresses were often backless, shoulder-less, or otherwise revealing or well-ventilated, worn with high-heeled strappy sandals, which, during the rainy period of the party, made the progress of these young ladies across the garden very slow and careful. Remarkably enough, the rain didn't stop foot traffic, and, save for myself, I saw no one else armed with a folding umbrella (a lady inveigled me to accompany her across the garden at one point, possibly with the intent of starting a conversation, a hint to which I was insensible until well after her departure from my company - I am occasionally quite dense, socially).

Eventually, the rain stopped, and the open bars became more crowded, and the circulating waiters kept bringing un-rained-upon petit fours and other miniature delicacies (when the rains first started, the desserts that were laid out were immediately drenched, thougn not much less popular for the addition of rainwater).

Being of an age in which my party endurance is somewhat reduced, I left the scene, just as diners from inside were making their way outside, to see the live entertainment scheduled for the evening (a group called MIA, I think). As demand for taxis far outstripped the supply near the museum with the exodus of the less adventuresome diners, I walked westward, in the general direction of home. There is something quite raffish about walking late at night in a city while wearing evening clothes - it evokes the idea that the evening is not yet over, and that there is the potential for glamourously foolish behaviour, fueled by excessive alcohol consumption or something equally decadent. In my case (not being drunk enough, perhaps), I did nothing more foolish than return home, eventually finding a taxi after several blocks.


----------



## topbroker

Jeez, you would think that if I flame someone (meaning kb) he would* respond.* I don't like Style Forum much, but there at least, combatants come out of their corners and put on a show. Oh well...

The dispute (can a dispute have one party?) is not entirely gratuitous, in my opinion. kb represents the absolute antithesis of my clothing and style philosophy, and it was perhaps to be expected that I would eventually air that dissenting opinion, not being an above-the-fray kind of guy. Again, at SF these skirmishes over matters of taste are practically daily events, so I don't see this one as that big a deal as these things go.

But here I am, writing my essays and short stories again!


----------



## topbroker

On to today's quite summery outfit:

Nautica blue/white seersucker SB 2B single vent suit
French blue spread collar French cuff shirt with yellow cuff monogram
JAB white tie with light blue and navy slant stripes
Silver tie bar, angled down
Light blue silk pocket square, points up
Vintage square abstract art design cufflinks, white background
Braided black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
J. Crew white suede bucks (new purchase, first wearing, awesome shoes!)
Vintage BB straw boater
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

upr-
Thank you for the narrative of your adventures at MOMA


----------



## indylion

replied in error


----------



## Holdfast

moritat said:


> Been watching on the side lines for awhile now ( thank you all for posting your wonderful pictures). i figured today is a good day to jump in....
> 
> I just noticed there is a manx kitten in the background.


Welcome. The bugs on the wall scare me more! 



Tonyp said:


> I think it is the Mckay? if I remember correctly. beautiful shoes. I always look forward to wearing mine.


Indeed! They improve with every wearing, too.

I must have been doing something right (or wrong) today... several people complimented "the suit" (which usually means the overall outfit, I find).


----------



## mcarthur

indylion-
I find your comments totally out of place. Grow up!


----------



## topbroker

indylion said:


> Am I the only one reading this?? When did J Crew white bucks get to be awesome shoes? Nautica blue/white seersucker SB 2B single vent suit? Are you serious? I rarely have negative replies, but you are a different animal. You are right, SF would not put up with your bullsh*t.
> I think you are jealous of KB? If you added up everything on this list, you still couldn't buy a used pair of Lobbs. I'll even let you add on your "genuine" lizard belt. You do have some gator or croc belts? The entire forum (and your mayor:devil is waiting for you to post one picture of yourself in one of your costumes. I will give you credit, you did post a picture of your black split-toes shoes. I forgot the brand, were they EG, JL, Weston,etc.? A picture is worth a 1000 words or in this case a 1000 laughs:icon_smile_big:


You're only serving to illustrate the fact that the philosophies in play *are* different. So sorry that I don't meet your rarefied standards. For me it is not all about the labels and the expenditures. I don't have anything against the labels; Lobbs are nice shoes (although the question of whether the degree to which they are nicer justifies the enormous additional expense is a topic that has been take up at AAAC and SF fairly frequently). But I exited SF (I wasn't booted) because I felt it ultimately was a p***ing contest about *paycheck size*, not about sartorial taste.

Your post here is revealing in so many ways that I don't think I need to take it up point by point; it really speaks for itself. But it has helped me ponder something. I always start my engagement in Internet forums of interest to me with a level of hopefulness that the exchanges will be engaging -- and occasionally quite spirited, that's OK. I can mix it up. But ultimately I almost always come to the conclusion that the headaches outweigh the benefits, and I fear that's where I have arrived here at Ask Andy too. So I'm not sure I'll post in this thread again, and I am weighing whether I should maintain my presence in the Trad Forum or exit that one as well. Maybe I'll get over this train of thought (as indicated by the fact that I've already edited the initial text of this paragraph, which was more unequivocal).

With respect to the silent kb, I was expressing a strenuous philosophical disagreement; and airing doubts about the genuineness of his project (doubts which he -- but no one else -- could have addressed). My language wasn't weak on these points. But...[and here I said something *really* intemperate, which I'll edit out of the record although no doubt many of you read it. I vented; its served its purpose.]

EDIT: By the way, about those shoes...

They're *white bucks*. How complicated is that? They're classic, they feel great, they look smashing with the seersucker. In my world, that's awesome, bucko. But judge for yourself:

ANOTHER EDIT: I'm perfectly well aware that in this exchange, I threw bait out, more than once, and *said* that I was doing so. So certainly in a sense, I asked for what I got. And that was quite a flame on indylion's part, no question. Whether it says more about me or about him is an open question.

It is possible, too, that indylion was play-acting and giving the reply that a label-and-pricetag-obsessed "kb" *would* give if he deigned to reply to my critique. But that level of twistedness makes my head hurt.

Or maybe indylion *is *kitonbrioni...


----------



## indylion

mcarthur said:


> indylion-
> I find your comments totally out of place. Grow up!


And Topbroker's comments are OK?

I'm finished with the subject.


----------



## LD111134

TB,

I hope that you continue to post. I've enjoyed your unique style and I've appreciated your kind remarks toward me. Nuff said.

LD


----------



## upr_crust

*You're welcome - I'm glad that at least . . .*

. . . someone enjoyed the narrative (other than myself, of course).



mcarthur said:


> upr-
> Thank you for the narrative of your adventures at MOMA


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
RLP shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Riga socks
Prada bluchers
Armani cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing to work a tough room . . .*

This evening, I will be attending a large metworking party for a consortium of gay and lesbian professional organizations here in NYC. This promises to be a great event, but one for which the standard for excellent attire wiil be set very high, I suspect.

Here's what I'm wearing, which, I hope, will past muster, both at the event, and with you fellow posters.

Solid black 6x2 double-breasted suit, recently re-tailored to my somewhat svelter self (Polo, via Syms)

Lavender shirt with white stripes edged in blue, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Navy silk jacquard tie, widely-spaced pattern of white polka dots (BB)

Rectangular enamelled cufflinks, image of an elephant in dark blue, outlined in gold, toggle backs (Wedgwood, London)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black highly polished belt, edged in decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Floris Cefiro

The ensemble is not apropos my office (black during the day, and in an office with a "business casual" dress code), and the monk straps may be not strictly de riguer with such a formal suit, but I think that it all works together. We shall see what the results will be, in any case.


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, I imagine that you will exceed even this high standard!! Your outfit sounds really nice!


----------



## LD111134

*Today will climb into the high 80s F/low 30s C*


Paul Stuart Prussian (?) blue 3-button side vented SB suit with sets of three narrowly-spaced light blue stripes (I don't know the technical term) with flat front pants and side tabs (no belt)
J.S. Blank & Company deep lilac silk pocket square with pink and white roundels
Harvie & Hudson pink herringbone weave shirt with spread collar and French cuffs
Artisan-made swivel-back pewter cufflinks with inset moonstones
Woven silk tie - cerulean blue ground with red-violent/navy pattern
Jos. A. Bank black socks with grey dots
Alden black wing tip kiltie slip-ons
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## upr_crust

*I believe that the term for your stripings is . . .*

. . . "track stripes", though with three, that would be superfluous for running a locomotive along them (maybe your stripes are from the subway, with the third rail? :icon_smile_big

But seriously, your suit sounds superb, and I am jealous that you are in good enough shape to wear side-tabbed trousers without belt or braces. If only my body shape and the size of my checkbook fit into the Paul Stuart model . . .



LD111134 said:


> Paul Stuart Prussian (?) blue 3-button side vented SB suit with sets of three narrowly-spaced light blue stripes (I don't know the technical term) with flat front pants and side tabs (no belt)
> J.S. Blank & Company deep lilac silk pocket square with pink and white roundels
> Harvie & Hudson pink herringbone weave shirt with spread collar and French cuffs
> Artisan-made swivel-back pewter cufflinks with inset moonstones
> Woven silk tie - cerulean blue ground with red-violent/navy pattern
> Jos. A. Bank black socks with grey dots
> Alden black wing tip kiltie slip-ons
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> . . . "track stripes", though with three, that would be superfluous for running a locomotive along them (maybe your stripes are from the subway, with the third rail? :icon_smile_big
> 
> But seriously, your suit sounds superb, and I am jealous that you are in good enough shape to wear side-tabbed trousers without belt or braces. If only my body shape and the size of my checkbook fit into the Paul Stuart model . . .


That's the term, track stripes! What are "rope" stripes, then (I've seen it used on Sierra Trading Post's descriptions)?

I had planned to wear a mid-weight navy pinstripe Joseph Abboud 2-button side vented SB suit (I really like how I look in it, even though JA is regular slammed on the fora). However, it was just too heavy for today's temperatures. I got the Paul Stuart on eBay for a relative song - it's lightweight, 1/4 lined and made in Italy (a little more sylish that Stuart's Samuelson-made stuff).


----------



## upr_crust

*So long as we're doing vocabulary today . . .*

. . . rope stripes are stripings wider than pinstripes, in which the pattern of the weave of the stripe creates a diagonal where the warp and the weft meet, like this, where the "x"'s are the stripe:

----xxx----
----xx-----
----x-x----
----xxx----
----xx-----
----x-x----
----xxx----
----xx-----
----x-x----

Forgive my poor illustration, but I am sure you sort of get the idea.

As for JA, or any other brand name, if the suit fits and is attractive, wear it in good health.



LD111134 said:


> That's the term, track stripes! What are "rope" stripes, then (I've seen it used on Sierra Trading Post's descriptions)?
> 
> I had planned to wear a mid-weight navy pinstripe Joseph Abboud 2-button side vented SB suit (I really like how I look in it, even though JA is regular slammed on the fora). However, it was just too heavy for today's temperatures. I got the Paul Stuart on eBay for a relative song - it's lightweight, 1/4 lined and made in Italy (a little more sylish that Stuart's Samuelson-made stuff).


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> . . . rope stripes are stripings wider than pinstripes, in which the pattern of the weave of the stripe creates a diagonal where the warp and the weft meet.
> 
> As for JA, or any other brand name, if the suit fits and is attractive, wear it in good health.


Actually, that was very helpful, Upr_crust. The stripes literally look like rope...now I get it.

BTW, really enjoyed your narrative yesterday!


----------



## Holdfast

Summer's over temporarily; the rain returned.


----------



## tiealign

Powder Blue Borreli Shirt
British Khaki Incotex Pants
Blue & Burgundy Needlepoint Belt
Powder Blue Pantherella Socks
Black Prada Driving Mach
Movado Museum Watch


----------



## topbroker

The time has come to move on, and this is my last post at Ask Andy. I want to thank (most of) the guys in the Fashion Forum; you've been great. I'll continue to post at my blog, and will look in on what goes on here; but I won't post anymore (as I have also stopped posting at Style Forum, Fedora Lounge, and Club Cad; and I never much got started at Film Noir Buff or London Lounge).

Web forums are, for me, what looks like a good idea, hiding a very bad idea. The impulse to reach out to others to share your interests is, naturally, strong for many of us. And the Internet appears to provide a miraculous way of doing that across all boundaries of geography and other limitations. So far, so great.

But there are catches. Forums are for the expression of opinions, of course, but those who share interests are hardly likely to share the same opinions. So there will be disputes. Email is famously lacking in the cues that sustain us through conversations-over-a-beer with friends whose opinions differ from our own; email often brings out the worst in people. When you add to that the anonymity of hiding behind handles and often-to-some-extent-created personas, the risks grow greater.

Certainly I am susceptible to those difficulties, and forums do not always bring out my best. I'd say that many men, in particular, fare poorly in that regard, because of a competitive and combative streak (which I share); and of their nature most forums that interest me will be male-dominated. They will also frequently descend to p***ing contests.

So almost always at some point in time, a given forum stops being fun for me. A spirited debate, sometimes one I've started, can get nastier and nastier, until I wonder, how did we get here? (knowing full well that I own my part of the mess).

On every menswear board I've been on, I've wound up being insulted in ways that I just don't need to expose myself to. I'm said to buy inferior brands (thus raising the implication that my paycheck is not in the six figures [true], and I'm hence inadequate as a man and have no standing to speak). I'm said to have no taste. I am constantly pressured to post pictures when I don't feel like doing so and have said that more than once; this is a *constant*.

So it gets old. And I can tell when I'm not having fun anymore. It's time. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## mcarthur

upr and LD-
your attire sounds very nice


----------



## LD111134

*So sorry to see you go, Topbroker*

TB, I've really enjoyed communicating with you over these past few months, even if through the rather artificial environment of an internet message board. I've enjoyed reading about your unique style choices and you show that you can dress like a gentlemen without spending boatloads of cash.

I, for one, will miss you.

As Dr. Cornell West would say, "You be strong, my brother."

LD111134


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> upr and LD-
> your attire sounds very nice


Thanks once again, McA. What happened to your photos (I might have missed any post by you in that regard).


----------



## The Other Andy

I am late to this pissing contest, but there have been folks (especially at SF) who questioned whether Kitonbrioni was real. I think that has stopped since he started posting pics of someone wearing the clothes.

As for TB, I enjoyed reading your posts, sorry to see you go, but I certainly understand. I usually burn out on message boards after a while too. It can get tiring - responding to stuff people would never dare say to your face.

In other more relevant news, this is wat I'm wearing, and yes it is too "matchy" and will be disliked but I just really, really wanted to wear blue socks today . . . go figure.

Also, didn't realize until now my square had disappeared into my jacket. Oops.


----------



## TMMKC

The Other Andy said:


>


THAT is one fine looking watch, sir. What brand is it? I can't make it out.


----------



## The Other Andy

TMMKC said:


> THAT is one fine looking watch, sir. What brand is it? I can't make it out.


JLC Reverso


----------



## Tonyp

*To Top Broker*

I frankly don't understand why people like to belittle someone else for their choices or opinions. Spending money doesn't automatically give that person good taste. The purpose of this forum as far as I am concerned is getting information about dressing, wear to buy things and sharing thoughts about the art of dressing and that of being a gentlemen. Insulting comments are ridiculous. As someone once said :"don't judge others lest you be judged."

I am sorry that you are leaving. Maybe you will reconsider. There is always one jerk out there that ruins it for everyone. Don't let that happen.


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> Welcome. The bugs on the wall scare me more!
> 
> Indeed! They improve with every wearing, too.
> 
> I must have been doing something right (or wrong) today... several people complimented "the suit" (which usually means the overall outfit, I find).


Beautifully done! Everything comes together so well. What brands are the pocket square and the shoes?


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


> Thanks once again, McA. What happened to your photos (I might have missed any post by you in that regard).


the pictures are posted on the trad forum


----------



## trentblase

Today I'm wearing my Target special, which is surprisingly comfortable and well made. But I am seriously wary of crossing the Ask Andy forum members.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
JV pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Tod's balmorals
Hermès cologne


----------



## LD111134

trentblase said:


> Today I'm wearing my Target special, which is surprisingly comfortable and well made. But I am seriously wary of crossing the Ask Andy forum members.


I got your back, Trent. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

*A respite from the intense heat today...*


Dunhill peak lapel 2-button side vented SB navy doeskin blazer (the former 6x2 DB that was re-tailored)
Brooks Brothers white cotton pocket square with navy borders and pale blue trim
Paul Frederick Imperial 100s white "varsity" rounded spread collar shirt with French cuffs
Brooks Brothers lavender silk knots
Croft & Barrow (yes, Kohl's house brand) repp necktie with pink, lilac, lavender and rose stripes
Coach black calfskin belt
Zanella grey/black mini-herringbone check (there's a term for this, I think) with tan windowpane flat front pants
Solid black ribbed socks
Allen Edmonds "Bruzzano" black Italian horsebit loafers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## upr_crust

*If Topbroker is still reading posting in these fora . . .*

. . . please note that I will personally miss his postings, which were enjoyable to read and of sartorial interest.

Do as you feel that you must TB, but note that the Internet, by its nature, often invites (or at least does little to inhibit) bad behaviour, but that does not mean that one should cease to assert one's own self in the face of that behaviour.


----------



## LD111134

+1, UC!


----------



## Holdfast

dcdapper said:


> Beautifully done! Everything comes together so well. What brands are the pocket square and the shoes?


Thanks - the square is by Kent Wang and superb value for money. The shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza Danielys.

A bit of different look today... hey, gotta mix it up sometimes:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Aerosoles penny loafers
Guerlain cologne


----------



## LD111134

*A quick day trip to Michigan's "Harbor Country"*

A chance to take out my motor and let out the throttle a bit...


Tailorbyrd orchid sports shirt with mauve, yellow and light blue check and double-button cuffs
Coach jeans-style black leather belt
Nautica white cotton trousers
Solid cornflower blue socks
Allen Edmonds "Warren" black bicycle toe rubber soled bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband (a link came loose from the stainless steel bracelet, thus necessitating a temporary solution!)
Maui Jim plastic lens sunglasses


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MB tie
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## LD111134

*Up to Wisonsin for Father's Day*


Joseph Abboud yellow green 3-button SB unvented sport coat with multicolored houndstooth check overlay
RL Polo spring green broadcloth button-down sport shirt
Robert Graham lemon yellow and sky blue check pocket square
Gap flat front khakis
Mark Shale dark brown jeans style leather belt
Tan socks with diagonal pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company brown suede perforated captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
CH socks
Gucci balmorals
JS cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Monday... zzzzz.....


----------



## LD111134

Very sweet navy track stripe. It looks a lot like my Paul Stuart that is a light navy/marine blue.

Hickey Freeman medium brown nailhead 2-button side vented SB suit with rust windowpane overlay
Pierre Cardin solid wine red silk pocket sqare
Paul Frederick herringbone weave ice blue shirt with white tab collar and white French cuffs
Gold-plated cufflinks with white ceramic insets
"G. J. Cahn" (?) gold woven silk tie with maroon pin dots
Mark Shale medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Solid light brown socks with white/dark brown roping
Allen Edmonds chestnut brown "Mora" double monk strap captoes
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile writstband


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Susquehana Hat Co. "Mason" grey fedora










Loake for Charles Tyrwhitt black calf Oxfords










Charles Tyrwhitt double-cuff cutaway collar shirt with Golden Jubilee hallmark silver double-oval cufflinks










Ravi 1-button notched lapel wool/cashmere mix suit (new!), silver grey pocket handkerchief, Ravi grey pattern tie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni polo
HB pant
NM belt
NM socks
Tod's loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Grabbing the last opportunities to dress well . . .*

. . . before the onslaught of summer weather makes that unbearable.

The disadvantage of public transport is that it is not air-conditioned to the same degree as one's own car, hence it becomes burdensome to dress up in the heat of summer living in New York, and depending on the MTA.

But, in the interim, here's today's ensemble:

Black 2-button bead-stripe suit, center vent, super-100's fabric (JAB)

Solid French blue shirt, white collar, self double cuffs (Lewin, circa 1989)

Deep cerise silk jacquard tie, overall grid of tiny dots in white, green and light blue (T&A)

Oval enamel cufflinks, field of crimson over engine-turned striped striations, edged in navy and gold (BB)

Silk jacquard braces, overall colour grey, with large-scale motif of street scenes from early 20th century (The Custom Shop)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin klein, via Syms)

Black side-gored slip-ons, chisel-shaped toe with broguing (Astton, Buenos Aires)

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to make it through a Tuesday, perhaps . . .


----------



## The Other Andy

Holdfast said:


> Thanks - the square is by Kent Wang and superb value for money. The shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza Danielys.
> 
> A bit of different look today... hey, gotta mix it up sometimes:


Great casual look


----------



## Orgetorix

Samuelsohn suit
Brooks Brothers shirt and pocket square
Tommy Hilfiger tie
Brown AE Park Avenue shoes


----------



## LD111134

Jack Victor charcoal/black 3-button SB suit with faint pearl pinstripes and maroon track stripes
Bloomingdales cerulean blue/copper/silver/red paisley silk pocket square
Paul Frederick white/burgundy bengal stripe shirt with white tab collar and white French cuffs
Sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset green malachite
Dominique Morlotti kelly green/silver/chartreuse yellow tie with interlocking dove pattern
Cole Haan burgundy calfskin belt
Mezlan black patterned socks
Alden #8 shell cordovan captoe bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## dwebber18

Today I'm wearing a navy sportcoat, blue tone on tone tattersall button down shirt, charcoal grey Burberry gabardine slacks, and my comfy black balmorals, as well as, my blue Tag Heuer aquaracer.


----------



## Holdfast

Orgetorix said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt and pocket square
> Tommy Hilfiger tie
> Brown AE Park Avenue shoes


Looks great!



The Other Andy said:


> Great casual look


Thanks; that was what I was shooting for - slack day at work and then dinner out with friends in the evening.

Today, I was a bit preppy, I guess... got several "you look very dapper" comments, which usually means I stuck out like a sore thumb amongst the sea of grey and navy, but with seersucker, that tends to come with the territory! 

The rosebud was added half-way during the day, nicked from a friend's garden, but the close-up photo was done when I got back home in the afternoon so it wilted a bit in the meantime.


----------



## dcdapper

Orgetorix said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt and pocket square
> Tommy Hilfiger tie
> Brown AE Park Avenue shoes


Very nice. I'm glad you posted a closeup; the pattern of your suit is beautiful.


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Thanks; that was what I was shooting for - slack day at work and then dinner out with friends in the evening.
> 
> Today, I was a bit preppy, I guess... got several "you look very dapper" comments, which usually means I stuck out like a sore thumb amongst the sea of grey and navy, but with seersucker, that tends to come with the territory!
> 
> The rosebud was added half-way during the day, nicked from a friend's garden, but the close-up photo was done when I got back home in the afternoon so it wilted a bit in the meantime.


The rosebud adds a very nice touch.


----------



## fitzwright

My first WAYWT post:

BB light tan sport coat
Blue herringbone shirt
Charcoal gray pants with a light pinstripe
Ecco New York Bicycle Toe shoes

I have a long way to go until I look as good as the rest of you who post regularly!


----------



## LD111134

Great seersucker jacket, HF!


----------



## playdohh22

HF - +1 on the seersucker jacket. Looks nice.
Orgetorix - Great suit and very well fitted.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton cotton shirt
LP pant
Brioni belt
JB socks
Gravati chelsea boots
ADP cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Today, an outfit brought together by the happy accidents of . . .*

. . . wardrobe, meteorology, and occasion.

This evening, I am to attend a networking party for a new affinity group within my company (a large bank). Add to that the fact that the weather has cooled off enough for the wearing of a proper suit, and the fact that one of my favourite suits is still available for wearing before it goes into dry-cleaning hibernation for the summer, and here's today's ensemble.

Navy stripe three-piece suit, super-130's fabric (Vitale Barberis Canonico), 2-button jacket, center vent, pleated trousers (BB MTM)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Red-purple silk repp stripe tie, stripes of light blue edged in white (BB)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of cresent moons and stars in dull gold (New & Lingwood)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Sterling silver double-faced turned bar cufflinks, bar ends capped with small sapphire cabochons (Deakin & Francis, Birmingham, UK)

Vintage gold pocket watch chain (modern replacement watch)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

A sartorial "au revoir" to spring-like temperatures, befor the true onset of summer weather.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> upr-
> Thank you for the narrative of your adventures at MOMA


Concur. I enjoyed your narrative and especially its self-deprecating humor. Good stuff!


----------



## LD111134

Zegna solid navy 3-button side vented SB suit
White cotton pocket square
Harvie & Hudson pink and white cotton gingham check shirt with spread collar and French cuffs
Jos. A. Bank rhodium-plated swivel-back cufflinks with catseye inlay
RL Polo teal repp necktie with magenta stripes
Coach black calfskin belt
Navy pattern socks
Alden black semi-brogue captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## Holdfast

First day of a few days off work, but I had LOTS of errands to run around town... been putting off doing lots of things recently...




I also collected a new Zegna Couture jacket, having had some alterations done to it. I just threw it on top of what I was wearing at the end of the day, for pics...


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Windport penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*After yesterday's rather severe attire, something more relaxed . . .*

Why is it that I feel more relaxed wearing a brown suit than a blue one? (Obviously a question for the ages.)

But, in the interim, while I ponder the inner recesses of my psyche, here's my attire for the day:

Light brown tropical weight tickweave 2-button suit, center vent (BB)

French blue spread collar shirt, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Light green silk repp stripe tie, stripes in three shades of blue, edged in gold (BB)

Light blue silk pocket square, overall pattern of small white dots, save for a void of them, making a square solid stripe, 1" inside from the edge (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Round flat enamel cufflinks, double-faced, center of translucent emerald enamel over striated metal, edged in white and gold (a London venue long since out of business, sadly)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via C21)

Brown ribbed OTC socks

Brown monk strap ankle boots (BB)

Floris Cefiro

Attire enough to face sunshine and pleasant temperatures on the penultimate day of the work week, no?


----------



## LD111134

*^Nicely done (as usual) Upr_crust*


Oxxford light grey glen plaid 2-button SB unvented wool/silk blend sport coat (it originally had a small single vent which my tailor closed)
Christian Dior dark grey/rust/gold paisley silk pocket square
Paul Frederick spread collar double-button cuff shirt - cream white ground with brown/beige/cornflower blue pattern overlay
Mark Shale solid mustard yellow cashmere necktie
Coach black calfskin belt
Zanella cobalt blue fresco trousers
Navy/light grey patterned socks
Cole Haan "Dennehy" black half-strap loafers (these: https://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/c...ctId=4203&categoryId=303857&productGroup=1215)


----------



## Holdfast

Chilling out with an early gin & tonic before the sun disappears today...


----------



## playdohh22

HF - Very casual. I believe this is the first time, I've seen you dressed like that - Looks nice.

And above, you posted both really nice jackets.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Richards sweater
AM pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
MK cologne


----------



## Holdfast

playdohh22 said:


> HF - Very casual. I believe this is the first time, I've seen you dressed like that - Looks nice.
> 
> And above, you posted both really nice jackets.


Thanks.

Not working today either, so jeans & a polo today too. Will probably throw on a jacket to go out later. I know, I know... :devil:


----------



## LD111134

*Finally, the weekend approaches...*


Samuelsohn solid olive drab 3-button side vented wool/cotton suit with patch pockets
RL Polo red/yellow/green paisley pocket square
Paul Frederick straight collar button cuff shirt - white with red/rose check
Mark Shale cashmere glen plaid necktie - blue-grey with cornflower blue/cobalt blue/gold
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Forest green pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company brown suede perforated captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband
Holdfast, good to see you chillin'. Going anywhere special on your days off?


----------



## upr_crust

*Practicing the sartorial equivalent of "refrigerator cleanout" . . .*

With the weather holding cool-ish in NYC, I had hoped to get one more outing for my tweed sports jacket for the season, but on donning it this morning in an un-airconditioned apartment convinced me that the jacket's season is definitely over until fall, so to the dry cleaners it goes.

That being said, here is today's attire, with a replacement jacket:

Grey/black mini-houndstooth lightweight sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Tattersall shirt - navy and red graph lines on white, buttondown collar (BB)

Red-purple ancient madder silk pocket square, foulard print, accent colours of soft blue and green (RLPL)

Black high-gloss belt, channelled and blind-perforated edging (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey worsted wool trousers (BB, I think - or JAB - no label)

Grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black Chelsea boots (Barney's own brand, via warehouse sale)

Straw trilby in natural, woven canvas band in medium brown (Woolrich, via Syms - a steal at $9.99)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

A relaxed ensemble to end the work week (no tie - quel scandal!)


----------



## harvey_birdman

I rode my motorcycle into work today because it is simply beautiful out and I get ridiculous gas mileage. Accordingly, I had to switch out my regular jacket for a jean jacket, and I'm wearing my slightly-heavier-weight wool pants.










Of course, I keep a sport coat at the office in case anything comes up.


----------



## SimonTemplar

White Linen Cubavera Pleated Pants.
Hot Pink Dressy T-Shirt
Off-White Sperry top sider pilot driver loafers
Solid Gold Movado Watch
Escape Cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Zegna reversible pant
NM belt
CH socks
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne


----------



## charlie2

went to temple today (which i do every Saturday).

navy blue SB three button burberry suit,
light blue alternating stripe shirt from CT
Yellow tie with diagonal blue stripe (daniel?) from CT
navy and gold silk knots
navy BB socks
Chili AE BYrons

and then my 18 month old son :devil: grabbed a chocolate ice cream sandwich, got his fingers covered in the chocolate cookie sandwich, and grabbed a fistful of my shirtsleeve.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Etro pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

charlie2 said:


> ... and then my 18 month old son :devil: grabbed a chocolate ice cream sandwich, got his fingers covered in the chocolate cookie sandwich, and grabbed a fistful of my shirtsleeve.


Give the shirt a good funeral. :icon_smile_big:

Start of the day:

End of the day (running a lecture course, followed by half a bottle of Bolly):


----------



## mcarthur

^ +1 for braces


----------



## Preu Pummel

Agreed.

You always choose compelling ties, Holdfast.
When you go without you look incomplete.
Especially since your suits and shirts are generally less gregarious or rousing fabrics / colors that are brought forward and made cohesive with your choice of ties.


----------



## ilcatex

My first WAYWT post...

Sunday is a work day (pastor) - 

Brooks Brothers 1818 Navy Blazer
Nieman Marcus Blue Egyptian Cotton Shirt (half spread collar)
Polo Indigo Straight Leg Jeans
AE captoes in black

I work in a VERY contemporary church... I am the only person in a jacket in a church of 1000 (hence the jeans).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
JW shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
VS loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
CH socks
JL slip-ons
Gucci cologne


----------



## miamimike

Quicksilver board shorts
reef sandals
spf 15
Hurricane 16oz drink.
Armani glasses

Yes its a beach day


----------



## TMMKC

miamimike said:


> Quicksilver board shorts
> reef sandals
> spf 15
> Hurricane 16oz drink.
> Armani glasses
> 
> Yes its a beach day


I'm envious. I love Reef sandals, BTW...because you never know when you're going to need a bottle opener!


----------



## Holdfast

No beach here. But lovely & sunny!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H- ps
A PTB


----------



## LD111134

*Yesterday*

Marco Valentino 2-button peak lapel side vented coblat blue Black Watch plaid suit (from the "Wizard of Aahs")
White cotton pocket square
Brooks Brothers white straight collar French cuff shirt with navy and medium blue graph check
Brooks Brothers royal blue repp tie with white stripes
Bullock & Dolan sterling silver cufflinks with inlayed onyx and mother-of-pearl in a checkerboard pattern
Coach black calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank black socks with medium grey pin dots
Allen Edmonds "Westgate" black wholecuts
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband
*Today*

Canali 3-button SB side vented solid charcoal brown suit
Brooks Brothers white cotton pocket square with chocolate brown trim
Paul Frederick white straight collar white French cuff shirt - white with golden yellow stripes
Artisan-made sterling silver cufflinks with inlayed mother-of-pearl
Barneys copper brown necktie with magenta/grey-blue pattern
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Khaki socks with diagonal brown stripes
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company British tan captoed bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
AS cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Half an ensemble is better than none, and certainly . . .*

. . . more attire than I've worn in days.

The weather in NYC is such that the idea of getting suited up is one that fills me with the dread of anticipated sweat, and the last several days have been filled with dire predictions of precipitation (mostly unfulfilled).

However, as warm and humid as late June can be in NYC, a person cannot survive, sartorially, on a diet of khakis and polo shirts, so here's today's attire - not quite an ensemble, but at least half of one.

Spread-collar shirt with double cuffs, in a pattern of light blue stripes, edged in white, against a brilliant red background (H&K)

Oval enamel double-faced cufflinks, red enamel over striated metal, edged in black, a gold diamond shape in the center of the red enamel field

Navy tropical-weight dress trousers (BB)

Black high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind peforations on each edge (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein via Syms)

Black split-toe moc bluchers (Mezlan, via C21)

Trumper's Skye

Barely enough attire about which to write . . .


----------



## Holdfast

Still chilling out on my short break from work. End of breezy afternoon, so apologies for the flyaway hair and general rumpledness...



Going out in the evening, so need to change beforehand. Pics later/tomorrow if I remember them!


----------



## Holdfast

Holdfast said:


> Going out in the evening, so need to change beforehand. Pics later/tomorrow if I remember them!


Just time to post them before going out:


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
H- ps
A chukka


----------



## SimonTemplar

Summer weight olive zanella double-pleated pants(cuffed)
Burgundy crew neck shirt
Burgundy AE Wingtips
Olive Express socks
Gold Movado watch
Gold money clip
Polished gold zippo(along with my malboro reds)
CK be cologne


----------



## LD111134

*A very, very long work day*


Corneliani grey glen plaid unvented 6x2 DB suit
Brooks Brothers purple/royal blue silk foulard pocket square
Paul Frederick white pinpoint oxford spread collar French cuff shirt
Brooks Brothers sterling silver swivel back cufflinks with ceramic orange-red/dark brown Stewart tartan inset
Robert Talbott cardinal red/copper orange/steel blue/lime green paisley necktie
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Navy socks with grey-blue roping
Allen Edmonds "Mora" chestnut brown captoe double monkstraps
Breitling sterling silver Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Another conservative day at the office... One day I'll be able to dress like Holdfast without being reprimanded.



















Bespoke navy suit and blue awning-stripe shirt, Polo tie, Allen Edmonds wholecuts in Brandy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
JS sweater
Theory pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## base615

Hi, it's my first time posting here.

Yesterday:

https://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=250608id5.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - Charles Nakhle Bespoke
Tie - Handmade by a friend of mine
Pocket Square - Henry Bucks
Shoes - Florsheim

Today:

Sorry about the flash reflection on the tie.

https://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=260608hs3.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - Charles Nakhle Bespoke
Tie - Pierre Cardin
Pocket Square - Henry Bucks
Shoes - Julius Marlow


----------



## mcarthur

base615-
welcome to the forum! nice attire


----------



## mcarthur

hismes paris-
nice attire! consider a pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

HISMES PARIS said:


> Another conservative day at the office... One day I'll be able to dress like Holdfast without being reprimanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bespoke navy suit and blue awning-stripe shirt, Polo tie, Allen Edmonds wholecuts in Brandy.


You don't need to dress like me, when you're already dressing like that.


----------



## DocHolliday

Glad to see some new folks posting. Looking sharp, guys.

Here's my attempt at putting a more youthful spin on seersucker:




























Couldn't get the colors to come out quite right. The tie is a bright, gaudy red. Trust me, it's bright.


----------



## Tonyp

Nice ensemble DH. What make is that jacket. Nice. not you usual seersucker. Looks good with those pants. I like the way it works.


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks, Tony. The seersucker is a Haspel.


----------



## AlanC

^Nice, Doc. I may have to steal some of those ideas.


----------



## PurpleLabel82

Account just got activated today so I figured I'd post.....

Purple label sunglasses - tortoise shell 
Powder blue bdown shirt - RL
Tie - Brown with Crests from Australia
Jacket - Navy blue with thin, faint stripes by Halston 
Pocket Watch - Gold with Elk on one side, hounds on the other, pheasant on the inside 
Pants - Cream/Brown/Beige mini dogs tooth in a Nylon by Burberry
Shoe - Vans authentic brown lace ups 

- Ari


----------



## Rossini

^ nice shoes Doc!


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Here's my attempt at putting a more youthful spin on seersucker:


Very nice indeed! Definitely looks fresh!

Was going to go on the river this evening, then it started to rain, so we had to settle for having the picnic we prepared at home instead.... still, the champers stayed cooler in the ice bucket rather if it had been sitting in the boat, so there was an upside! 

PS. for anyone in the UK, head down to your Tesco's and you'll find 2000 Chanoine champagne at half-price: £18 a bottle. Very nice bottle of bubbly at that price, though demands a bit more attention than many lighter fizzies. Worth stocking up on a little, I think (I did).


----------



## LD111134

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, Tony. The seersucker is a Haspel.


Haspel? That's a blast from the past, Doc. Great pattern mixing, by the way.

Joseph Abboud yellow-green 3-button unvented SB sport coat with dark brown/red/medium blue mini-houndstooth check overlay
Paul Frederick blue pinpoint OCBD shirt
Gitman Brothers purple woven silk necktie with small lilac/magenta/lime green square pattern
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
Jos A. Bank medium brown gabardine trousers
Jos A. Bank khaki pattern socks
Alfred Sargent burgundy tassel moccasin slip-ons
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## HISMES PARIS

mcarthur said:


> hismes paris-
> nice attire! consider a pocket square


Thanks! You know, funny you say that; I have a Jim Thompson silk ps with both navy and royal blue in it that would've gone well, but I rushed out the door before putting it in. When I have a nice collection of Hermes like you, I'll be sure not to forget it


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Menichetti pant
Cartier belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Something to horrify sartorialists everywhere . . .*

It must be the heat - Temp's in NYC are predicted to reach 90F/32C . . .

Hawaiian shirt - background colour of orange-red, printed with a large-scale pattern of anthuriums in shades of yellow and purple, a colour combination bold, loud, and more than a little lurid, in the finest of rayons (Kamehameha Shirt Co., Honolulu)

Stone pleated khakis (BB)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo via Syms)

Taupe patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms)

Brown suede full-strap penny loafers (Tyrwhitt)

Casual straw fedora, brown canvas webbing band (Woolrich, via Syms - a bargain at $9.99)

Floris Cefiro (light but long-lasting - one must maintain a FEW standards in this heat and humidity)

Playing the sartorial leper today, then . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^I would like to see a picture


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Playing the sartorial leper today, then . . .


Don't worry, I'll join you -


----------



## LD111134

*It's going to be 90 degrees F today in Chicago...*


Samuelsohn solid olive drab 3-button side vented SB suit
J.S. Blank & Company cream silk pocket square with red and navy foulard pattern and navy borders
Paul Frederick maroon and pale pink stripes with straight collar and single button cuffs
Robert Talbott navy and kelly green and navy repp necktie
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank olive drab socks
Allen Edmonds "Hastings" chili wholecuts
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## upr_crust

*It's nice to see that Chicago maintaining standards . . .*

. . . even when New York and Oxford have gone to the dogs! :icon_smile_big:

(Holdfast, I couldn't think of a nicer person with whom to be cast out as a sartorial leper than yourself - I am honoured by the association.)

LD, you've put us all to shame . . .



LD111134 said:


> Samuelsohn solid olive drab 3-button side vented SB suit
> J.S. Blank & Company cream silk pocket square with red and navy foulard pattern and navy borders
> Paul Frederick maroon and pale pink stripes with straight collar and single button cuffs
> Robert Talbott navy and kelly green and navy repp necktie
> Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
> Jos. A. Bank olive drab socks
> Allen Edmonds "Hastings" chili wholecuts
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## upr_crust

*Alas, no digital camera, so . . .*

. . . no incriminating evidence.



mcarthur said:


> ^I would like to see a picture


----------



## mcarthur

^have a good weekend


----------



## dcdapper

DocHolliday said:


> Glad to see some new folks posting. Looking sharp, guys.
> 
> Here's my attempt at putting a more youthful spin on seersucker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the colors to come out quite right. The tie is a bright, gaudy red. Trust me, it's bright.


Perfect! I would never think to pair the jacket and pants, but it works brilliantly. That's about the nicest Seersucker jacket I've ever seen. What is the brand?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
FC belt
PS socks
RL cologne


----------



## mipcar

*Weekend dress.*

Really more "trad' in style although 'trad' in the forum sense is more of an American thing then an Aussie one.

Harris Tweed (what else) jacket.
Dark Green cords.
Knitted woolen 'sock' tie
Florshiem 'comfortech' shoes.










Mychael


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Just another Friday at the office...










Bespoke suit, but I don't think anyone at the office realizes what the unbuttoned cuff button means.










Regular AE cap-toes


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
BB braces


----------



## mipcar

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> T&A shirt
> H-bow tie
> H-ps
> BB braces


Nicely done Mac.
Could the tie have been a smidge smaller perhaps? I just noted how it overlaped the jacket lapels slightly.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

*Sunday Lunch.*

Not sure if this has worked quite so well. Maybe the coarseness of the Tweed clashes a little with the smoother trousers.
Shirt is from Henry Bucks of Melbourne, Harris Tweed Jacket by Fletcher Jones. 

















Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Atkinson tie
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
MJ cologne


----------



## rgrossicone

DocHolliday said:


> Glad to see some new folks posting. Looking sharp, guys.
> 
> Here's my attempt at putting a more youthful spin on seersucker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the colors to come out quite right. The tie is a bright, gaudy red. Trust me, it's bright.


Doc that outfit is amazing...is it custom made? What is the material used for the pants? Smashing, very well done!


----------



## DocHolliday

rgrossicone said:


> Doc that outfit is amazing...is it custom made? What is the material used for the pants? Smashing, very well done!


Thank you, r. It's proved quite divisive, and it's been interesting to see the reactions. It's all RTW -- the coat's a Haspel, and the trou are cotton from Express.


----------



## AlanC

^Troublemaker.

Too much mid-day sun for a good picture...

Samuelsohn suit
BB linen-cotton shirt
Zegna tie
Roda square
Beltmaster belt with engine turned sterling buckle (vintage)
Pantherella OTC socks
Polo by C&J captoes


----------



## dcdapper

mipcar said:


> Really more "trad' in style although 'trad' in the forum sense is more of an American thing then an Aussie one.
> 
> Harris Tweed (what else) jacket.
> Dark Green cords.
> Knitted woolen 'sock' tie
> Florshiem 'comfortech' shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mychael


Love it! I wish it was fall (in the Northern Hemisphere) so I could break out my Harris Tweed. I much prefer fall and winter clothing.


----------



## Diggy18

DocHolliday said:


> It's proved quite divisive, and it's been interesting to see the reactions.


What's divisive about it? I think the colors and patterns all work really well together, and I think it's creative. It's pretty awesome, actually. Some people just aren't liking the look in general? Or they are thinking the pieces don't work together?


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&S shirt
H-neck tie
H-ps
BB braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Colombo pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Gravati balmorals
TH cologne


----------



## xcubbies

Members Only jacket
Jordace jeans
Brioni shirt
Robert Hall vest
Fubu sox
Nike authentic Addidas Baskets
Calvin Klein tiny briefs
Leopardskin pillbox hat
Armani belt


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Tan Moreschi chelsea boots
Midnight blue Brioni trousers
Blue and white striped Bergdorf house-brand button down shirt


----------



## tobbe222

Shirt: Stenströms
Tie: Kiton
Coat and accessories: Provided by the hospital

https://fredagsstil.blogg.se


----------



## figliachepiange

For gods sake people, what does it matter what brands you are wearing if you don't even post a picture? What are you trying to prove?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Carroll sweater
Ferre pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
MM balmorals
ADP cologne


----------



## DocHolliday

Diggy18 said:


> What's divisive about it? I think the colors and patterns all work really well together, and I think it's creative. It's pretty awesome, actually. Some people just aren't liking the look in general? Or they are thinking the pieces don't work together?


Thanks for the kind words. The chief complaint is that it's too busy, which I can understand and, depending on my mood, agree with entirely. Of course, it's meant to be a fun combo, so I'm not surprised it's not to everyone's taste. A little more flamboyant than my usual stuff, but nice for a change.


----------



## CW Psmith

tobbe222 said:


> Shirt: Stenströms
> Tie: Kiton
> Coat and accessories: Provided by the hospital
> 
> https://fredagsstil.blogg.se


:aportnoy: I like the Friday-tie stance you've taken according to your blogg. Do you wear dress shoes or are you forced to wear something "sensible"?


----------



## tobbe222

CW Psmith said:


> :aportnoy: I like the Friday-tie stance you've taken according to your blogg. Do you wear dress shoes or are you forced to wear something "sensible"?


Thank you for your support.. :icon_smile:

I also wear dress shoes and a suit (or pants and blazer) when travelling to and from work and also when going to lunch. At the hospital it is unfortunately not practical to wear dress shoes so I wear dark "clogs"..

Are you Swedish? If not maybe you don't know how unusual it is for a doctor to dress up a bit here.. Almost everybody wear hideous scrubs all day long! So I am really quite a rebel..:aportnoy:


----------



## CW Psmith

*Resistance*



tobbe222 said:


> Almost everybody wear hideous scrubs all day long! So I am really quite a rebel..:aportnoy:


I'm Swedish so I fully support your rebellious act since since I've seen what is usually worn at the hospitals :icon_smile_big:

In contrast I'm happy that my wife changes her clothes at work: she is a veterinary surgeon at an animal hospital for dogs and cats. Last week she had to leave the room to throw up, not because of how the dog smelled but the dog owner


----------



## xcubbies

Jordache striped jeans with stressed knees and frayed hem
Members Only Wet Look jacket
Genuine Replica Michael Jordan jersey (Away)
Nike Slamdunk hightops, red, black and blue
Calvin Klein Utrou
Nike hightop sox (white)
Pittsburgh Steelers cap


----------



## Holdfast

Hottest day of the year. So of course, by someone's perverse sense of humour, I had to go into the muggiest place in the UK - London - for a conference and being a national thing, I figured I ought to look presentable so no linens, etc; just lightweight wool. Despite being a DB, this suit usually manages the heat pretty well because of its lightness. Today it struggled a bit and I wilted as the day progressed.... I shouldn't have bothered really - only a small minority (say 10-20%) bothered to dress reasonably well, and I left not long after lunch anyway.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks - it wasn't looking quite so sharp by the end of the hot day!


----------



## tobbe222

CW Psmith said:


> Last week she had to leave the room to throw up, not because of how the dog smelled but the dog owner


Well those thing do happen and at then the scrubs aren't such a bad idea.. As long as you change back to something nicer afterwards!


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Thanks - it wasn't looking quite so sharp by the end of the hot day!


Who made the suit, Holdfast? It looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
PS cologne


----------



## khetchup

i don't like to bring my nice clothing to work. i wear white or light-blue 15 dollar wal-mart shirts and "city of london" ties, stuff i can chuck on a monthly basis. last thing i want to do is bring MRSA or VRE home.



tobbe222 said:


> Thank you for your support.. :icon_smile:
> 
> I also wear dress shoes and a suit (or pants and blazer) when travelling to and from work and also when going to lunch. At the hospital it is unfortunately not practical to wear dress shoes so I wear dark "clogs"..
> 
> Are you Swedish? If not maybe you don't know how unusual it is for a doctor to dress up a bit here.. Almost everybody wear hideous scrubs all day long! So I am really quite a rebel..:aportnoy:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Santoni Hillards (black)
Black Zanella trousers (the HORROR!! :devil
Brioni white windowpane shirt w/ bits of black and red
My grandfather's silver Mido Ocean Star watch


----------



## upr_crust

*When the impulse to ornament overcomes . . .*

. . . common sense, meteorology, and fatigue.

After several days of polo shirts and chinos, I have dressed up today, ostensibly because I've got a museum members' viewing to attend this evening, but more just because a strict diet of casual clothes makes for a very comfortable but boring sartorial existence. This is despite the fact that I've gotten less than a good night's sleep - the side effect of strenuous aerobic stimulation too late the previous evening (good sleep, but too little of it).

Even though it is expected to reach the mid-80'sF/around 30C today, here's today's fairly impractical ensemble.

Solid black tropical weight wool six-button D/B suit (Polo, via Syms, with a side trip to the local tailors to re-fit after a recent weight loss)

Lavender horizontally pencil-striped shirt, with white spread collar and white double cuffs, slim-fit (BB)

Deep purple silk jacquard tie, large-scale graph pattern in silver and lighter shades of purple (BB)

Octagonal sterling silver cufflinks, double-sided with chain, black enamel faces, set in the center with small CZ's (Tyrwhitt)

Black high-gloss finish belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black patterned OTC socks (Polo, via Syms, most likely)

Black wholecut plaintoe balmorals, broguing on the toe caps (Bexley, Paris)

Floris Cefiro (a cologne light enough for summer, long-lasting enough to survive at least two bouts of subway travel)

Now, if I could just wake up . . .


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Who made the suit, Holdfast? It looks great.


Thank you. It's Brioni.


----------



## mipcar

khetchup said:


> . last thing i want to do is bring MRSA or VRE home.


Hang them outside on some bright sunny days. Ultraviolet is a great steralisor. haha.

Mychael


----------



## HISMES PARIS

For some reason, the short week makes me feel like I can be more adventurous with my office wear. However, did I go overboard? Is the shirt/tie combo too busy? I was hesitant but went with it anyway because I like blue and yellow together so much. What's your opinion?


----------



## Tonyp

Great looking combo. I love check shirts and am wearing a pink check exactly like the one you are wearing with a Paisley tie in a dark pink/magenta. Navy suit. I love these kinds of pairings. Very daring!


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Who is the maker of your shoes you are wearing today


----------



## mipcar

Nice combintation HF. I actually saw a jacket very much like that one you are wearing, thought I might not get enough use from it so passed it up. You've got me thinking again now.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

HISMES PARIS said:


> For some reason, the short week makes me feel like I can be more adventurous with my office wear. However, did I go overboard? Is the shirt/tie combo too busy? I was hesitant but went with it anyway because I like blue and yellow together so much. What's your opinion?


 I like it, lot of contrast with shirt and tie, as that was the intention I reckon you've done it very well.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

*Tweed for today.*

Todays choice, a new aquisition. Not in top notch order but only cost a fiver.
Harris Tweed of course and knitted sock tie in wool.

















Mychael


----------



## base615

https://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=030708iz7.jpghttps://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0307082ra9.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - John Cutler Bespoke
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna
Pocket Square - Henry Bucks
Shoes - Florsheim

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers
Kiton cologne


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Tonyp said:


> Great looking combo. I love check shirts and am wearing a pink check exactly like the one you are wearing with a Paisley tie in a dark pink/magenta. Navy suit. I love these kinds of pairings. Very daring!





mipcar said:


> I like it, lot of contrast with shirt and tie, as that was the intention I reckon you've done it very well.


Thank you! I was expecting a tepid response, so I'm pleasantly surprised that you guys like it.


----------



## Rossini

Hismes, very nice, where did you get that Gingham shirt from?


----------



## mcarthur

^Base615-
Welcome to the forum. Good looking attire


----------



## base615

mcarthur said:


> ^Base615-
> Welcome to the forum. Good looking attire


Thanks mate, much appreciated.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Holdfast

HISMES PARIS said:


> For some reason, the short week makes me feel like I can be more adventurous with my office wear. However, did I go overboard? Is the shirt/tie combo too busy? I was hesitant but went with it anyway because I like blue and yellow together so much. What's your opinion?


It looks fine, but the pattern of the gingham and the pattern of the tie are too similar in scale for me and so they do appear a trifle busy together. A micro/graph-check on the shirt would probably work better.



mcarthur said:


> HF-
> Who is the maker of your shoes you are wearing today


EG Malvern on the 202 last, in mink suede. New purchase in the current sale. 



mipcar said:


> Nice combintation HF. I actually saw a jacket very much like that one you are wearing, thought I might not get enough use from it so passed it up. You've got me thinking again now.
> 
> Mychael


It's a pretty versatile jacket I think - good with dark jeans, and dress trousers of almost any shade.


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Thank you for the information. Outstanding looking shoe. Enjoy wearing


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Rossini said:


> Hismes, very nice, where did you get that Gingham shirt from?


Thank you. It's a TMLewin :icon_smile_big:



Holdfast said:


> It looks fine, but the pattern of the gingham and the pattern of the tie are too similar in scale for me and so they do appear a trifle busy together. A micro/graph-check on the shirt would probably work better.


That was my concern HF. Ideally, I would've worn a yellow tie with a larger pattern or a shirt with a smaller check, but I have neither...yet.


----------



## playdohh22

Looks very nice! And I love the shoes. :thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys hoodie
Brioni shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## manuduenas

Here's my first WAYW post:



Sorry for the bad picture....

Emanuel-Berg MTM shirt with ultra spread collar (Udeshi-like)
Marks and Spencer tie 
Olymp leather belt
Hiltl trousers
Falke Sea Island OTC-socks
Bally shoes

manuduenas


----------



## dcdapper

HISMES PARIS said:


> For some reason, the short week makes me feel like I can be more adventurous with my office wear. However, did I go overboard? Is the shirt/tie combo too busy? I was hesitant but went with it anyway because I like blue and yellow together so much. What's your opinion?


It looks fine, but I agree with Holdfast that the patterns are a little too close in scale.


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> It looks fine, but the pattern of the gingham and the pattern of the tie are too similar in scale for me and so they do appear a trifle busy together. A micro/graph-check on the shirt would probably work better.
> 
> EG Malvern on the 202 last, in mink suede. New purchase in the current sale.
> 
> It's a pretty versatile jacket I think - good with dark jeans, and dress trousers of almost any shade.


It looks pretty darn cool. I mean that in both senses of the word.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
DG pant
MD belt
CH socks
MN loafers
Armani cologne


----------



## Holdfast

dcdapper said:


> It looks pretty darn cool. I mean that in both senses of the word.


Thanks! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

On call tonight, and had to go into work. Warm, but a bit drizzly - the perfect chance to try out my new short & light raincoat -


----------



## mipcar

Holdfast said:


> On call tonight, and had to go into work. Warm, but a bit drizzly - the perfect chance to try out my new short & light raincoat -


H/F you generally have good taste from what I've seen and although I hate to be the harbinger of negative opinions I'm afraid I've got to say that it does not work for me.
Maybe it's the choice of shirt colour, I dunno but the raincoat looks a bit "girlie" to me. Sorry mate. No offence intended.

Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Gucci shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## mipcar

*Keeping out the Winter Chill.*

Coat = Heritage Raincoats, made in N.Z from Sunnybank Thornproof Tweed from England.
Trousers = Hugo Boss
Tie = Woolen knitted
Jumper = Robert Mackie of Scotland pure wool knit
Shoes = Florsheims Comfortech.


















Mychael


----------



## PedanticTurkey

HISMES PARIS said:


>


The problem isn't that the patterns are too close in scale-- it's that the tie is almost exactly twice the scale of the shirt-- it's a very uncomfortable symmetry.


----------



## khetchup

love the loafers


----------



## tobbe222

Shirt: Pelote (mtm)
Tie: Profuomo
Pants: Light grey suit pants, J. Lindeberg
Shoes: Black dress shoes, Bianco
Coat: the usual..

https://fredagsstil.blogg.se


----------



## dcdapper

Holdfast said:


> On call tonight, and had to go into work. Warm, but a bit drizzly - the perfect chance to try out my new short & light raincoat -


Love the coat. What is the brand?


----------



## Rossini

Clearly an Inspector Gadget original! :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

dcdapper said:


> Love the coat. What is the brand?


Aquascutum. You might find it tricky to get in stores though - this one was acquired as a sample, so may or may not have gone into full production. I don't know for sure.



mipcar said:


> H/F you generally have good taste from what I've seen and although I hate to be the harbinger of negative opinions I'm afraid I've got to say that it does not work for me.
> Maybe it's the choice of shirt colour, I dunno but the raincoat looks a bit "girlie" to me. Sorry mate. No offence intended.


None taken. Can't please everyone all of the time! 

Actually, to be fair, I thought twice about the raincoat for exactly the same reasons - it is a bit "girly" both in terms of colour, length and buttons. However, I do love it, so couldn't resist! 



Rossini said:


> Clearly an Inspector Gadget original! :icon_smile:


Sadly, it lacks the built-in helicopter feature. 

Used it again today, and took some better pics:


----------



## mipcar

*Aquascutum Raincoat.*

H/F Better with the blue shirt. Looks fine when coat opened (which sort of defeats it's purpose). I'd still pass on it for myself though.

I only know of Aquascutum by reputation I understand they are a good brand.

Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
RLPL shirt
Borrelli pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## base615

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0707082za0.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - JH Cutler Bespoke
Tie - Michael Rouen
Pocket Square - Can't remember where I got it but it's dark blue with sky blue and yellow flowers


----------



## upr_crust

*Due to meteorology, I've reverted to type, and since I'm a programmer (of sorts) . . .*

. . . that means khakis and a polo shirt.

The weather in NYC is warm, though more humid than warm (the percentage humidity is higher than the temperature in Fahrenheit), and the combo makes for a listless populace (or at least it makes me listless).

As it is threatening rain this PM, this is what I'm wearing - defensive dressing at its laziest.

Bright red polo shirt, with bold white stripes (Polo)

Flat front khakis (BB)

Moc-croc brown belt (Polo, via Syms)

Light tan patterned mid-calf socks (Polo via C21)

Aged Cole-Haan penny loafers (my "beater" shoes)

Trumper's Skye

Barely enough attire to mention, but man does not live by suited ensembles alone (at least not riding the IRT West Side in a New York July).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
Cartier cologne


----------



## base615

https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=080708mk3.jpg

Suit - Escena (Navy Pinstripe)
Shirt - JH Cutler Bespoke (Sky Blue)
Tie - Hansard (White, Blue, Purple, Green, Pink)
Pocket Square - Baubridge & Kay (Pink)
Shoes - Julius Marlow (Black)


----------



## LD111134

*Hot, muggy with thunderstorms in Chicago today*


Samuelsohn cotton/wool solid olive drab 3-button side vented "casual" suit with patch pockets
Brooks Brothers white cotton pocket square with charcoal borders and trim
Paul Frederick navy end-on-end shirt with white bengal stripes, straight collar and double-button cuffs
Mark Shale solid black knit silk necktie
Coach black calfskin belt
Solid olive drab socks
Alden black wingtip kiltie slip-ons
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Holdfast

Last day of my holiday. Back to work tomorrow. The one upside is I'll be back in suits.


----------



## upr_crust

*Making partial amends for yesterday's slobbery . . .*

The weather in NYC still remains warm and humid, but the need to ornament overtakes basic comfort, to a degree today, though I am sure the combo will offend the purists.

French blue with white shadow striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Sterling silver cufflinks, yellow enamel over "spider web" radiating striations, royal blue edge (Penhaligon's - made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham, UK)

No tie (hence the comment above)

Navy tropical wool odd trousers (BB)

Black high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black BB tassel loafers

Asprey's Purple Water

Not a full ensemble, but better than a polo and khakis, perhaps, though not exhibiting LD's bravery for wearing a suit in equally warm, humid weather in the Windy City.


----------



## base615

https://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=090708rb8.jpg

https://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0907082iz7.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - Charles Nakhle Bespoke
Tie - Herringbone
Pocket Square - Herringbone Linen Hawaiian Print
Shoes - Florsheim


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Oxxford pants
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfits, Base!!!


----------



## Holdfast

Don't like the shoulders on this suit of mine. They fit OK when I first got it, but my body's changed shape a bit since then, so I'm thinking of selling it soon and getting another similar fabric suit instead. I don't wear a solid charcoal often though, so it's a bit difficult to get round to doing it...


----------



## LD111134

*A break from the heat and humidity...*


Marco Valentino (Wizard of Aahs on eBay) pale navy Black Watch plaid 2-button side vented peak lapel SB suit with flat front pants
Brooks Brothers silk navy and royal blue paisley pocket square
Paul Frederick lavender herringbone weave shirt with white tab collar and white French cuffs
Artisan-made pewter cuff links with inset moonstones\
Navy/silver/royal blue diagonal woven silk pattern tie (unknown maker)
Coach black calfskin belt
Navy pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black plain toe monkstraps
Stuhrling Original stainless steel tank watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## Jovan

-Brown with white tipping Original Penguin "Earl" polo
-Charcoal trousers
-Black wholecuts


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
I think you are a little to harsh on yourself. Your shoulders like fine to me


----------



## khetchup

base615 said:


> Pocket Square - Herringbone Linen Hawaiian Print


you must get a lot of compliments on your pocket square


----------



## base615

Looking a bit drab today;

https://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100708ir2.jpg

Suit - Escena (grey pinstripe)
Shirt - Charles Nakhle Bespoke (sky blue with wider white stripes)
Tie - Nicholby & Harvard (dark blue)
Pocket Square - White linen from needlecraft store
Shoes - Julius Marlow bluchers


----------



## base615

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like your outfits, Base!!!


Thanks very much, much appreciated.



khetchup said:


> you must get a lot of compliments on your pocket square


This is Australia, mostly I get the piss taken out of me  At least I used to, now they're used to it so they just ignore it.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> HF-
> I think you are a little to harsh on yourself. Your shoulders like fine to me


Thanks mac, but they've become a bit too "blocky" for me. Today's suit shows the difference to how I currently like them to look - still structured and clean, but not quite as squared off.

Shirt is actually a pearl-grey check (almost a houndstooth but not); it didn't photograph particularly well.


----------



## LD111134

*Very distinguished attire, Holdfast!*


Dunhill navy 2-button SB peak lapel side vented blazer
Robert Graham sky blue and lemon yellow check cotton pocket square
Paul Frederick white/navy/cornflower blue gingham check shirt with straight collar and French cuffs
Gold plated swivel-back cuff links with inset white ceramic
RL Polo pale lavender silk crepe necktie with white polka dots
Jos. A. Bank medium brown odd trousers
Cole Haan brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Jos A. Bank chocolate brown socks with lattice pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company brown suede perforated captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## video2

Armani jacket, DG pants, HB tie, pal Zileri shirts


----------



## base615

Casual day in the office and looking a bit disheveled...

https://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=110708mk7.jpg

Jumper - DKNY (chocolate with green & maroon stripe down side)
Shirt - JH Cutler Bespoke (white herringbone)
Trousers - Calibre (Greyish glen check)
Shoes - Florsheim (brown)


----------



## mipcar

*Retirement dinner for workmate.*

There were only 2 of us wearing ties. I was one. I was the only one in a jacket. Got stirred but got compliments as well.

Jacket - Fletcher Jones Pure wool navy blazer, 3 button rolled into 2.
Tie - Brooks Brothers. Oddly the only tie in my collection that I Cannot
get to dimple how I want.
Shoes - Windsor Smith Comfort Style
Shirt - Arthur Garstang of Blackburn. First outing with this shirt and I go 
bleed on it after shaving.. Damm Damm.
Trousers - Fletcher Jones Cotton Casuals.


























Mychael


----------



## Holdfast

video2 said:


> Armani jacket, DG pants, HB tie, pal Zileri shirts


Bold, but not too much so. I like it.



base615 said:


> Casual day in the office and looking a bit disheveled...


Everyone's allowed a more relaxed day occasionally.



mipcar said:


> There were only 2 of us wearing ties. I was one. I was the only one in a jacket. Got stirred but got compliments as well.


Very classic. And the ribbing you got just meant they liked it really!

I wouldn't button the lowest button of a jacket, personally.

Decided to be cheerful for Friday, despite having to get up earlier than usual to get into work. It's always fun wearing a bowtie to work - you always get some good comments and everyone cheers up around you too. This one's new; picked it up in the Ede sale earlier this week.


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> Bold, but not too much so. I like it.
> 
> Everyone's allowed a more relaxed day occasionally.
> 
> Very classic. And the ribbing you got just meant they liked it really!
> 
> I wouldn't button the lowest button of a jacket, personally.
> 
> Decided to be cheerful for Friday, despite having to get up earlier than usual to get into work. It's always fun wearing a bowtie to work - you always get some good comments and everyone cheers up around you too. This one's new; picked it up in the Ede sale earlier this week.


Beautiful Bow tie HF and you are wearing our shoes. (RLPL Mckay in antiqued chestnut, aka EG Asquith!)


----------



## mcarthur

^I like the look


----------



## LD111134

Zegna solid navy 3-button side vented SB suit
Brooks Brothers white cotton pocket square with navy and light blue trim
Brooks Brothers sky blue shirt with white/navy stripes, white cutaway collar and white French cuffs
Burberry pink necktie with navy/cornflower blue/white roundels
Bullock & Dolan sterling silver swivel-back cuff links with inset onyx and mother-of-pearl
Coach black calfskin belt
Blue/blue-grey pattern socks
Allen Edmonds "Westgate" black plain toe wholecuts
Stuhrling Original stainless steel automatic tank watch with black crocodile wristband


----------



## mipcar

Looks good in the full length shot. Pity it looses the suiting colour. Love the shoes.

Re: My blazer: Did up both buttons to better show of the buttons for the pic,I was wondering though that considering the top button is rolled into the lapel is it still correct to only have the middle button done -up?

Mychael


----------



## Tonyp

Mychael:

I agree w/HF. don't need to button the bottom button, even if rolled into the second. Just like a 2 button jacket.


----------



## mipcar

*This evenings effort*

Something new.
This is the jacket I mentioned that has the collar that does not sit properly.
It's a linen blend, bit light for a winters evening.
Mainly wanted to try the colour combinations.

The trousers are dark navy and the shirt was grey, colour of tie and jacket pretty accurate.
I would have preferred a fuller tie knot to better suit the collar spread.

Brown shows, brown belt.









Mychael


----------



## Holdfast

mipcar said:


> Looks good in the full length shot. Pity it looses the suiting colour. Love the shoes.


The lack of colour is down to the poor light/bad photography! 

In the flesh, it retains more of the close-up colour.



> Re: My blazer: Did up both buttons to better show of the buttons for the pic,I was wondering though that considering the top button is rolled into the lapel is it still correct to only have the middle button done -up?


I would still only button the middle, personally.



mipcar said:


> Something new.
> This is the jacket I mentioned that has the collar that does not sit properly.
> It's a linen blend, bit light for a winters evening.
> Mainly wanted to try the colour combinations.


I like the colour palette a lot - very nice choices.

I would consider fine-tuning the fit of the jacket - it looks a bit big all round. Did you try on the next size down? It may fit a little better. If that size is too tight, it may be an idea to see what a tailor can do to create some shape/fit to the size you have.

No photo from me today - just wearing Levi 501s and a white T with random meaningless vintage-esque scribble, from River Island.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> I would consider fine-tuning the fit of the jacket - it looks a bit big all round. Did you try on the next size down? It may fit a little better. If that size is too tight, it may be an idea to see what a tailor can do to create some shape/fit to the size you have.


+1...I was just thinkning the same exact thing as I saw the pic...I've had my alterations guy turn suits and sport coats as large as three sizes too big into garments that fit, with out compromising much of the garment (of course taking something in that much made them loose something) but only I was able to tell the difference.


----------



## rgrossicone

*First Post In a While*

OK, so I've been dressing like a **** lately, being the first two weeks of vacation and also trying to avoid nice clothes getting spit up on (and very hot temps), but two nights ago, the wife, baby and another couple hit the local Spanish Restaurant for dinner. It was nice to get dressed up again. Dinner was also good, after some cheese, crackers, and a bottle of Meursault (delicious Chardonnay grape from the region of France that shares its name) we had a few Margherittas, some tripe (if you don't know, you may not want to), squid in ink sauce, and chorizzo followed by a main course of rabbit in garlic sauce...absolutely delicious! I wasn't crazy about the way my shirt billowed out on the sides, didn't notice until I saw the pic on the computer...perhaps my belt was a bit too tight but the clothing was:

JCrew cotton shirt
Theory skinny tie (from my recent outing to Woodbury Commons)
Leather belt H&M
4You lightweight khakis
JCrew suede driving loafers

sans jacket as the temps were well above 80 and I sweat like a whore in church.


----------



## mipcar

rgrossicone said:


> +1...I was just thinkning the same exact thing as I saw the pic...I've had my alterations guy turn suits and sport coats as large as three sizes too big into garments that fit, with out compromising much of the garment (of course taking something in that much made them loose something) but only I was able to tell the difference.


.

Agreed on the fine tuning. Already had it taken in to some degree. I'd like to get more waist suppression and fix that collar issue.
I hope to get it to work as it will be a great summer weight suit.

Mychael


----------



## AlanC

VS Montecristi
BB GF suit
BB linen square
Saks label linen tie (uh oh--too much linen!)
H&K shirt
Hermes links
Trafalgar LE braces
Carolina Artisans (RIP) socks
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Dinner was also good... a bottle of Meursault


A friend of mine absolutely loves white Burgundy and in particular Meursault, so almost always has a bottle around. Very nice stuff, I agree.



AlanC said:


> VS Montecristi
> BB GF suit
> BB linen square
> Saks label linen tie (uh oh--too much linen!)
> H&K shirt
> Hermes links
> Trafalgar LE braces
> Carolina Artisans (RIP) socks
> AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


Alan, this is one of my favourite looks of yours recently. Great!


----------



## CW Psmith

AlanC said:


> VS Montecristi
> BB GF suit
> BB linen square
> Saks label linen tie (uh oh--too much linen!)
> H&K shirt
> Hermes links
> Trafalgar LE braces
> Carolina Artisans (RIP) socks
> AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


Nice, very nice!
And the paisley is just right.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Very well done


----------



## Orgetorix

*Yesterday*










More photos here.


----------



## Jovan

Experimenting with a more casual, tieless look.


















































Let me know what you think.

Orgetorix: Full morning wear, full evening wear... is there anything you CAN'T do exceptionally well?


----------



## mipcar

Jovan said:


> Experimenting with a more casual, tieless look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I think I would have tried for a more colourful shirt. Socks are, interesting.

Mychael


----------



## Jovan

I've developed a thing for crazy socks. What did you have in mind for a more colourful shirt?


----------



## mipcar

Jovan said:


> I've developed a thing for crazy socks. What did you have in mind for a more colourful shirt?


.

I'm thinking either a pink or blue with wider stripe.

Mike


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Jovan said:


> Experimenting with a more casual, tieless look.
> 
> [
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Subtracting the tie from what appears to be a solid dark grey suit makes you appropriate for nowhere. It looks like you achieved half of a "Rude Boy" ska outfit.I would try to experiment with more off-the-beaten-track suitings such as houndstooth, linen, punchy pinstriping, etc to achieve a casual look with a suit.


----------



## Jovan

I was hoping you could help me using the suits I have... but I'll keep it in mind. I think rude boy is a stretch, though.


----------



## AlanC

Jovan, I like the socks.


----------



## Sockless1

*what are you wearing today*

Dark blue suit, white shirt, red & blue checkered tie, with Tommy Bahama mules without socks


----------



## Holdfast

Orgetorix said:


> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF5198.jpg


Looks great!



Jovan said:


> Experimenting with a more casual, tieless look.


Looks pretty cool.


----------



## LD111134

Hickey Freeman solid light grey "fishscale" weave 2-button SB suit
Etro navy/royal blue/red paisley cotton pocket square
Burberry white/navy/sky blue bengal stripe shirt with white spread collar and French cuffs
Artisan-made pewter swivel-back cuff links with inset moonstones
Burberry dark navy necktie with Carolina blue lattice overlay
Coach black calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank navy socks with blue-grey lattice pattern
Alfred Sargent black captoed balmorals
Sturling Original automatic tank watch with crocodile wristband


----------



## Jovan

Thanks AlanC, Holdfast.

That is a stunning double breasted. I have to get myself a classic 6x2 someday.


----------



## mipcar

Holdfast said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Looks pretty cool.


Nice look H/F


----------



## rgrossicone

mipcar said:


> Nice look H/F


Hold, you must get tired of being complimented! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mipcar

rgrossicone said:


> Hold, you must get tired of being complimented! :icon_smile_wink:


Just so he does not get too swelled a head , let us not forget the 'girlie' raincoat incident. :devil::icon_smile_big:

Mychael


----------



## adamsnez

AlanC said:


> VS Montecristi
> BB GF suit
> BB linen square
> Saks label linen tie (uh oh--too much linen!)
> H&K shirt
> Hermes links
> Trafalgar LE braces
> Carolina Artisans (RIP) socks
> AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


this is a VERY nice picture, awesome.
Correct me if im wrong, but i thought if your pants had brace-buttons, you shouldnt have belt loops. Ehh?Ehh?


----------



## BobGuam

Pastor Alan, you have some really fancy braces. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Peak and Pine

adamsnez said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but i thought if your pants had brace-buttons, you shouldnt have belt loops. Ehh?Ehh?


Mostly I carry my bags inside the car, so I should pry off the roof-top luggage rack?


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sunday's BBQ*

Not exactly today, but this was what I wore to the BBQ for my aunt's 91st birthday on Sunday...and it was a beautiful day.

JCrew Patchwork plaid newsboy cap
JCrew Vintage fit polo
JCrew Patchwork plaid shorts
JCrew slip on loafers
Ray Ban Aviators


----------



## Holdfast

mipcar said:


> Just so he does not get too swelled a head , let us not forget the 'girlie' raincoat incident. :devil::icon_smile_big:


I have to keep you all on your toes somehow... :icon_smile_big:



adamsnez said:


> this is a VERY nice picture, awesome.
> Correct me if im wrong, but i thought if your pants had brace-buttons, you shouldnt have belt loops. Ehh?Ehh?


Ideally, that's true, but it's not the end of the world if the loops are still there. Well, I have to say that, since my suit today suffers from the same problem (my more recent suits don't, since I now specify side adjusters when I opt for braces buttons).

Using braces _with _a belt - now _that's _a cardinal sin! 



rgrossicone said:


> Not exactly today, but this was what I wore to the BBQ for my aunt's 91st birthday on Sunday...and it was a beautiful day.


I think this is pretty cool, esp. for a BBQ. Chilled but still stylish.

Work today, though I spent a good hour or so over lunch hanging around the local Audi dealership, only to be told that they didn't have the part I needed in stock. Grumble, grumble, grumble... I thought I'd be really efficient, drop the car off myself, run a few errands on foot in town, then pick it up half an hour later and be done with it. Oh well, collect and delivery next week it is instead...


----------



## Picolino

I'm surprised at how well that tie works with the works with the purple pin(?) stripes. Though, I don't really like the socks.


----------



## Kraken

Holdfast, do you have hacking pockets on the last suit you are wearing? Looks good and very energetic.


----------



## Runfellow

*First Try...*

Hey guys, first try on WAYW, so any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.

Armani jacket and pants
Paul Stuart Shirt
Talbott BOC tie
Pantherella socks
AE Sanford shoes
Yves Saint Laurent pocket square

If you hate Armani, that's okay, but you don't really need to tell me, thanks. And no, I paid nowhere near full price for any of these things. Complete outfit cost around $132.


----------



## rgrossicone

Runfellow said:


> Hey guys, first try on WAYW, so any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Armani jacket and pants
> Paul Stuart Shirt
> Talbott BOC tie
> Pantherella socks
> AE Sanford shoes
> Yves Saint Laurent pocket square
> 
> If you hate Armani, that's okay, but you don't really need to tell me, thanks. And no, I paid nowhere near full price for any of these things. Complete outfit cost around $132.


Nice score! All that for $132...sweet!

Ok, here's what I see:
1. I hate Armani (just kidding :icon_smile_big
2. I really like the way the colors play off one another...maybe the pants are a bit too dark, and I'd love to see the detail of the tie, but from what it seems nice.
3. For me, the jacket is too long, but I love my jackets short, some think I wear them too short.
4. Very nice silhouette on the jacket.

Good job, and welcome to WAYWT! BTW, how many miles a week do you log? I assume that Runfellow is a running thing? I've been getting about 50 per week since the beg of June...what a feeling!


----------



## Holdfast

Runfellow said:


> Hey guys, first try on WAYW, so any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.


Love the colours, love the concept... would prefer a smaller/tighter tie knot. But overall, very nice... and welcome!



Kraken said:


> Holdfast, do you have hacking pockets on the last suit you are wearing? Looks good and very energetic.


Yes... funnily enough it's the only suit I own with them. Maybe I should consider them more often.



Picolino said:


> I'm surprised at how well that tie works with the works with the purple pin(?) stripes. Though, I don't really like the socks.


They're purple tramlines, with a turquoise pinstripe in between - that's probably why the similar tie works with it, even though even in real life the middle pinstripe is almost invisible.

The socks are a little outre, it's true!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Valentino shirt
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Zegna loafers
RLP cologne


----------



## Runfellow

rgrossicone said:


> Nice score! All that for $132...sweet!
> 
> Ok, here's what I see:
> 1. I hate Armani (just kidding :icon_smile_big
> 2. I really like the way the colors play off one another...maybe the pants are a bit too dark, and I'd love to see the detail of the tie, but from what it seems nice.
> 3. For me, the jacket is too long, but I love my jackets short, some think I wear them too short.
> 4. Very nice silhouette on the jacket.
> 
> Good job, and welcome to WAYWT! BTW, how many miles a week do you log? I assume that Runfellow is a running thing? I've been getting about 50 per week since the beg of June...what a feeling!


Yeah the tie color didn't come out very well, because it's a rather nice one (imo) and it's a far shinier maroon, as is the pocket square. Interesting that you should mention the jacket length. I was thinking along with those same lines and asked my tailor about it when I was there. He said the length was fine, but said it could be shortened for an extra $30. I passed, but may get it done in the future sometime. It does make me feel a bit better that I'm thinking along the right lines though.

Right now I do minutes instead of miles, but since I'm at a certain pace, (a bit faster than 6:20 usually) I'm thereabouts near 50 too, but I've never been a big mileage guy. I've always been a quality rather than quantity runner. When you're in Texas and have to get done before 8:00 else it gets too hot, that's kind of what happens. But yeah, 50 is a fine number to be at for sure, so consider yourself in the zone.


----------



## rgrossicone

Runfellow said:


> Yeah the tie color didn't come out very well, because it's a rather nice one (imo) and it's a far shinier maroon, as is the pocket square. Interesting that you should mention the jacket length. I was thinking along with those same lines and asked my tailor about it when I was there. He said the length was fine, but said it could be shortened for an extra $30. I passed, but may get it done in the future sometime. It does make me feel a bit better that I'm thinking along the right lines though.
> 
> Right now I do minutes instead of miles, but since I'm at a certain pace, (a bit faster than 6:20 usually) I'm thereabouts near 50 too, but I've never been a big mileage guy. I've always been a quality rather than quantity runner. When you're in Texas and have to get done before 8:00 else it gets too hot, that's kind of what happens. But yeah, 50 is a fine number to be at for sure, so consider yourself in the zone.


I had my tailor take up almost all of my jackets...$30 is a good price too.

6:20 is fantastic! I've just taken my miles to below 7...so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## coogie

Only casual meetings, so not so formal.

Dark blue jeans, Fulton cut Ernest sewn 
Blue white striped tailored shirt - www.nialma.com
Brown loafers - Cole haan
Patek watch
Persol sun glasses - black/silver frame (I can rarely wear these in England!)


----------



## Holdfast

Work, segueing into a very pleasant dinner...


----------



## Impeccable Tailoring

Holdfast said:


> Thanks mac, but they've become a bit too "blocky" for me. Today's suit shows the difference to how I currently like them to look - still structured and clean, but not quite as squared off.


I really like the tie. It's very baroque and a creative choice. I think men's fashion is so often a matter of details that require extensive knowledge to be recognized. Yet you have managed to wear something that is virtuous on an aesthetic level. And it's still masculine.

Bravo


----------



## rgrossicone

*Day of Errands*

After my trip to my tailor, I had to hit the Menlo Park Mall so my wife could return some baby gifts that were duplicated, and then an enthralling stop at Babies R Us...figured the day could use a little spice with some neat attire, rather than the typical errand clothing in 90 degree heat (shorts and tee with the dreaded flip flop).

Today was:
Polo custom fit white shirt
Banana Republic lightweight cotton navy striped pants
Brown Coach leather belt
Banana Republic Brown Penny Loafer










and my favorite new accessory...










my daughter Breuckelen. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford Perfect® blazer
BB button down
Polo tie
Drake's square
BB belt
Barry Bricken trousers
Nagrani socks
Alden shell NST


----------



## rgrossicone

Awesome shoes and socks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Zegna shirt
BJ belt
Zegna chinos
Riga socks
JL penny loafers


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone: I'm not sure the pink coordinates with the rest of your outfit. :devil:


----------



## Holdfast

Impeccable Tailoring said:


> I really like the tie. It's very baroque and a creative choice. I think men's fashion is so often a matter of details that require extensive knowledge to be recognized. Yet you have managed to wear something that is virtuous on an aesthetic level. And it's still masculine.
> 
> Bravo


Extremely kind words - thank you!



rgrossicone said:


> and my favorite new accessory... my daughter Breuckelen. :icon_smile_big:


Do I spy a pony on her top? Is she wearing Polo kids? 

Late but very fun night last night = slightly hungover and overcast morning = muted, simple clothes choices...


----------



## LD111134

*Great looks this week, Holdfast!*

HF, I am envious at the variety and quality of your attire! I especially like the navy peak lapel track stripe suit from Wednesday and the grey double breasted suit from Tuesday.

*Yesterday*

Canali charcoal brown 3-button side vented SB suit
Hugo Boss solid lemon yellow linen pocket square
Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt with French cuffs - white ground with light blue and yellow check pattern
Stainless steel monogramed swivel-back cuff links
Kenar royal blue necktie with very faint (almost invisible) dark blue repp stripes
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank medium brown socks wtih light brown lattice pattern
Alden #8 shell cordovan captoe bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch
*Today*

Paul Stuart navy 3-button side vented SB suit with light blue track stripes and plain front trousers with side tabs (no belt today)
Solid light blue pocket square
Paul Frederick medium blue shirt with narrowly-spaced light blue pinstripes, white spread collar and white French cuffs
Mark Shale sea foam green necktie with charcoal and white patten
Artisan-made sterling silver cuff links with mother of pearl inset
Cobalt blue socks with medium brown and medium grey windowpane pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company dark brown captoe balmorals (still feeling a bit tight - first wearing; thanks to FD'A for alerting me to the online sale!)
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> HF, I am envious at the variety and quality of your attire! I especially like the navy peak lapel track stripe suit from Wednesday and the grey double breasted suit from Tuesday.


Thanks - I put a bit more thought into my choices this week than in previous recent weeks and it probably shows. Today was "default mode" though. Last night's chianti dulled my sartorial wits a bit... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Thanks - I put a bit more thought into my choices this week than in previous recent weeks and it probably shows. Today was "default mode" though. Last night's chianti dulled my sartorial wits a bit... :icon_smile_big:


Who made the suits that you wore this week, HF? They look killer.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks. Looking back:

Monday's mid-grey silk DB - Domenico Spano
Tuesday's navy with purple tramline - Ede & Ravenscroft MTM
Wednesday's navy multistripe - Zegna Couture 15mil15
Thursday's charcoal shadowstripe with red pinstripe - Ede & Ravenscroft bespoke


----------



## rgrossicone

*Life's A Beach!*

Hit the beach today in Deal, NJ. I saw some houses that would rival any of the British Royal Family there...sick. 95 degrees in brooklyn...temp at the beach...85...so nice.

Anyway, my attire was in two parts:
JCrew Straw Hat
Ray Ban Aviators
Classic Banana Republic white tee
Bang Bang white cotton pants (anyone lese here know this place, on 8th street in the village?)

Bathing Suit- Etro...I love this thing, very fast drying.

JCrew Madras Flip Flops


----------



## Picolino

AlanC said:


>


That is a really great tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
RLP cologne


----------



## Jovan

Nothing terribly special tonight... just a charcoal suit, white shirt, dark red textured tie, and black wholecuts. Just got back from _The Dark Knight_'s midnight premiere a while ago.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. Looking back:
> 
> Monday's mid-grey silk DB - Domenico Spano
> Tuesday's navy with purple tramline - Ede & Ravenscroft MTM
> Wednesday's navy multistripe - Zegna Couture 15mil15
> Thursday's charcoal shadowstripe with red pinstripe - Ede & Ravenscroft bespoke


I especially love the E&Rs. 

Oxxford wool/linen/silk grey glen plaid 2-button SB unvented sport coat
Solid white cotton pocket square
Brooks Brothers yellow non-iron OCBD
Paul Frederick royal blue and white repp necktie
Coach black calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank olive drab odd trousers
Jos. A. Bank black socks with medium grey dots
Cole Haan black "Dennehy" half-strap moccasin loafers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## dentistology

I wore my regular casuals to my office. friday is casual clothing day at my work. Mon to thurs its formals. The most comfortable day is friday.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> I especially love the E&Rs.


Thanks. I wish I could see some of your outfits; they always sound interesting.

Woke up late again, no time to think what to wear so defaulted to a casual look:


----------



## mcarthur

^in order to avoid that problem, your valet should put your clothes out for the next day wearing. Have a great weekend!


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. I wish I could see some of your outfits; they always sound interesting.


Thanks, Holdfast. That's a true compliment coming from the right honourable gentleman from Oxford.

I would post photos but I just don't have the time during the week. I have to be in the office around the time that the financial markets open in New York (I'm at my desk by 7:15 a.m. or so) and it's pretty much non-stop thereafter. My descriptions are usually typed piecemeal between calls, memo writing etc. rather than in a single sitting. Basically, I'm too lazy to get up early enough to take a photo and post it to the site before coming to the office!

I'll try to take pictures of me wearing some of my nicer weekend outfits - but not this weekend, when I'll be wearing sandals, shorts and untucked shirts for a rock festival. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Green Lantern

*It is the fit.*

You are always brilliantly coordinated; I love your choices. Go down one size in jacket. It is my humble opinion that men will take in the waist to create a tailored look and have an "unfitted look" across the shoulders and chest. I hate it when salespeople tell me I need a little room here or there. The garment should fit my body to be tailored. The garment is not a corset or armor. The garment is "tailored" when it closely silhouettes my frame.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-cigar tassel slip on


----------



## The Louche

Jovan said:


> rgrossicone: I'm not sure the pink coordinates with the rest of your outfit. :devil:


Pink and navy go smashingly!


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> ^in order to avoid that problem, your valet should put your clothes out for the next day wearing. Have a great weekend!


I used a variant of that joke myself at work today when someone commented that I looked more casual than they'd come to expect from me - "Yes, I gave Jeeves the day off today". :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Ferragamo belt
NM socks
testoni monkstraps
Lalique cologne


----------



## Picolino

Just lounging around today in a pair of soccer shorts. Nothing special today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DY cufflinks
NM tie
KS belt
Falke socks
JL bluchers
Zegna cologne


----------



## Holdfast

On call today, but so far, not too bad...



Controversial choice to wear black socks I know, but somehow they felt the right colour.


----------



## Jovan

With all the things people wear here that might be called "boring" or "old fogey" by some fashion snobs, I hardly think black socks are the most controversial.


----------



## AlanC

Blistering hot today...

VS Montecristi
Norman Hilton Glen Plaid suit
H&K shirt
Brooks Brothers silk-cotton tie
Dunhill square
Facconable braces
Pantherella socks
ET Wright/Sanders double monks


----------



## base615

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2107081oa4.jpg

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2107082ko5.jpg

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano 
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle 
Tie - Geoffrey Beene
Pocket Square - Ermenegildo Zegna
Shoes - Florsheim Imperial


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
JS sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
Chanel cologne


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfits, Base and Alan!!


----------



## LD111134

*An experiment with posting a photo today.*










Granted, it was taken with the digital camera on my mobile device so the resolution is lousy, but I'm too lethargic to take a proper photo with my digital camera. Photo taken in my downstairs bathroom...my girlfriend created the lovely mosaic vase in the right hand corner.

Joseph Abboud dark charcoal 2-button side vented SB suit with faint rust and grey-blue windowpane pattern
Zegna white pocket square with medium blue dots and light green borders
Brooks Brothers white shirt with navy and light blue graph check, straight collar and French cuffs
Tiffany & Company sterling silver cuff links
Robert Talbott purple necktie with orange/green pattern
Coach black calfskin belt
Charcoal socks with light grey lattice pattern
Alden black semi-brogue captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


>


Look great and good to get on overall impression of the look. Very nice indeed!

Busy Monday...

(spot the entirely deliberate mistake; I think it looks OK though)


----------



## wgiceman

Holdfast said:


> Look great and good to get on overall impression of the look. Very nice indeed!
> 
> Busy Monday...
> 
> (spot the entirely deliberate mistake; I think it looks OK though)


Loafers with a suit?


----------



## Holdfast

Bingo!


----------



## LD111134

Thanks, Holdfast!

I like your look today. And I often wear that type of tasselled loafers with suits - perfectly appropriate in my book.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Nice suit and tie Alan.

Holdfast - I like the look.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP shirt
BB braces
SF-neck tie
H-ps
A-PTB-black shell


----------



## khetchup

Holdfast said:


> Bingo!


where is starscream?


----------



## Holdfast

khetchup said:


> where is starscream?


He's too busy plotting to usurp the leadership to pose for pics.


----------



## LD111134

khetchup said:


> where is starscream?


The Transformer Starscream?


----------



## Jovan

-Charcoal two button suit -- the label reads, "Tudor Collection; exclusive with Lewis & Thos. Saltz; Washington, D.C."
-BB blue candy stripe OCBD
-Vintage '50s Sulka tie
-Kent Wang pocket square
-Aniksdal silver tie clip
-Old Navy leather plaque belt
-Old Navy socks
-Allen Edmonds wholecuts


----------



## base615

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2207082yh3.jpg

https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2207081cn5.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle
Tie - Silk Knit by Michelsons
Pocket Square - Ermenegildo Zegna
Shoes - Julius Marlow
Dog - Crazy Dachshund

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## cvac

Craig, that is great looking color on that knit tie. 

Jovan, great tie but looks a little too fancy for your suit and shirt, IMHO. I'd like to see it with a plain white shirt with forward point collar, maybe even with french cuffs and some sterling or MOP links. I think it would look great with a sb solid navy suit with narrow peak lapels.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. I was thinking the same thing, but just experimenting a bit. I'll try it on my point collar shirt and take a pic sometime.


----------



## base615

Thanks Cvac, It's the first time I've ever worn a knit. Might make it a bit more of a habit.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
BC sweater
Zegna chino
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
FM cologne


----------



## Picolino

Jovan said:


>


This looks like a "trying too hard to be hip" advertisement for T-Mobile


----------



## rgrossicone

*Another Summer Sunday, Another BBQ*

Sunday was another great (but steaming hot) BBQ. I knew I needed to be dressed slightly different than the last one as keeping cool was my number one priority. So, I found a Roberto Collina polo (marked down from $200 to $39 at Century 21), a pair of cut off khaki shorts by 24 standard, JCrew driving shoes, a Brooklyn Industries flat cap, and my Ray Ban Aviators. Thank god the polo was practically see through, so the sweat from chilling in the yard didn't show through.










I also made the antipasto for the BBQ with all ingredients from Lioni's on 15th Ave. The Jersey folks go nuts for this fresh Italian stuff, and I get to eat it as I put it all together. Prosciutto, sopressato, salami, stuffed peppers (with provelone and prosciutto), mushrooms, so many olives (some stuffed with feta or prov, calamata, garlic), carbonata, imported provelone, and the best homemade mozz in the world (Lioni's ships this stuff everywhere-but its never fresher than from their crates in house). This was all topped with some fresh basil and tomatos from the garden. I know you don't exactly wear this, but its is pretty aesthetically pleasing to look at it all in a plate!










Hungry anyone?


----------



## LD111134

*You are a true Italian, rgrossicone!*



rgrossicone said:


> Hungry anyone?


Looks like a wonderful spread, RG!








- Unfortunately, the digital camera on my wireless PDA/mobile phone doesn't take photos as well as Jovan's phone.

Samuelsohn solid olive drab cotton/wool 3-button SB side vented suit with patch pockets
Robert Graham lemon yellow/sky blue check cotton pocket square
Paul Frederick spread collar, double-button cuff shirt - cream white ground with dark brown, beige and cornflower blue check
Brooks Brothers corn yellow tie with white and cornflower blue stripes
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank beige socks with light brown dots
Allen Edmonds "Mora" chestnut brown double monk straps
Sturhling Original stainless steel tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
Burberry polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-whiskey LHS


----------



## Holdfast

Sunny day - morning at work, afternoon managed to be rather more relaxed.


----------



## Acct2000

Grossicone, nice spread!! (I do think it clashes with your shirt, though. Maybe a solid would have coordinated better with the multi-colored spread, at least in the picture.)


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Grossicone, nice spread!! (I do think it clashes with your shirt, though. Maybe a solid would have coordinated better with the multi-colored spread, at least in the picture.)


You know I thought that myself...and I did bring a solid blue tee, but by the time I got around to changing, all the food was gone! :icon_smile_big:

It is amazing though how very similar food preparation and dressing is. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Holdfast

I just saw the food pics above. Now I'm starving again.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
Chanel cologne


----------



## LD111134

*Sorry for the blurry photo!*










My PDA/Mobile phone/digital camera is very light and hard to keep stable! 

Hickey-Freeman navy blue 6x2 DB side vented suit with variegated grey, cornflower blue and rust stripes
Red/gold/royal blue paisley silk pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitee Sea Island-quality spread collar French cuff shirt - white ground with navy and red check
Jos. A. Bank sterling silver swivel-back cuff links with inlayed onyx and mother-of-pearl
XMI shangtung silk red/navy repp stripe shirt with yellow and white borders
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
Navy socks with light blue ropes
Alden #8 shell cordovan wing-tip balmorals
Breitling sterling silver Colt Automatic watch


----------



## rgrossicone

LD111134 said:


> My PDA/Mobile phone/digital camera is very light and hard to keep stable!
> 
> Hickey-Freeman navy blue 6x2 DB side vented suit with variegated grey, cornflower blue and rust stripes
> Red/gold/royal blue paisley silk pocket square
> Charles Tyrwhitee Sea Island-quality spread collar French cuff shirt - white ground with navy and red check
> Jos. A. Bank sterling silver swivel-back cuff links with inlayed onyx and mother-of-pearl
> XMI shangtung silk red/navy repp stripe shirt with yellow and white borders
> Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
> Navy socks with light blue ropes
> Alden #8 shell cordovan wing-tip balmorals
> Breitling sterling silver Colt Automatic watch


I like the choice of shirt! Cool colors and pattern.


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> I like the choice of shirt! Cool colors and pattern.


Grazie, RG! The shirt is one of my favorites and I like to pair it up with this particular suit...the photo doesn't do justice to the suit's subtle striping which contrast nicely with the busy pattern of the shirt.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/IMAG0036-1-1.jpg


Very nice combo!

Hot, muggy and overcast most of the day... though by tea-time the sun burst through to accompany my much-needed citron presse and cheesecake.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Very nice combo!
> 
> Hot, muggy and overcast most of the day... though by tea-time the sun burst through to accompany my much-needed citron presse and cheesecake.


Thanks for the compliment, Holdfast. I am astounded at (and, to be truthful, envious of) the depth and breadth of your wardrobe! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Holdfast. I am astounded at (and, to be truthful, envious of) the depth and breadth of your wardrobe! :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks - I think it's more that I don't need so many "basics" given I don't _have_ to wear a suit to work and don't work in a particularly conservative field so can spread out the range a little. Someone working in a more conservative field would need more standard stealth suits so naturally the breadth would narrow given finite resources!


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Thanks - I think it's more that I don't need so many "basics" given I don't _have_ to wear a suit to work and don't work in a particularly conservative field so can spread out the range a little. Someone working in a more conservative field would need more standard stealth suits so naturally the breadth would narrow given finite resources!


Yes, I have a lot of navy and grey suiting variants with a couple of brown suits and a "casual" summer suit in olive.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
DG pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## LD111134

*A wonderful morning in Chicago...*










Corneliani grey glen plaid 6x2 DB unvented suit (this was originally a mid-1990s vintage 6x1 suit with heavily padded shoulders; my alterations tailor removed most of the padding, raised the shoulders, added a button hole to permit 6x2 closure and reconfigured the front buttons' pattern from a "keystone" configuration to a more contemporary stance)
Brooks Brothers deep purple silk pocket square with royal blue foulard pattern (this is reversable, with a royal blue ground and deep purple patten on the reverse side)
Thomas Pink ice blue spread collar French cuff "Sea Island Quality" shirt (this looks suspiciously like a Charles Tyrwhitt garment; the "Jermyn Street - London" and "Sea Island Quality Labels" look very similar to Tyrwhitt's labels, and this shirt also features two cuff holes on the inside of each cuff, as do Tyrwhitt's shirts)
Nick Hilton kelly green/yellow-green/purple woven paisley necktie
Sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset green malachite
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Solid olive drab ribbed socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company British tan captoe bluchers
Stuhrling Original stainless steel tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## The Louche

LD,

Can't help but notice that the lapels seem quite uneven. Is this due to the alterations or the picture?

Cheers


----------



## LD111134

The Louche said:


> LD,
> 
> Can't help but notice that the lapels seem quite uneven. Is this due to the alterations or the picture?
> 
> Cheers












Louche,

Good eye.

Here's a photo of the jacket on a hanger - the lapels look even to me. The uneven appearance in the first photo was probably due to my raising my right arm at a 45-degree angle to hold my PDA/mobile/camera.

Cheers,
LD


----------



## Holdfast

The Louche said:


> LD,
> 
> Can't help but notice that the lapels seem quite uneven. Is this due to the alterations or the picture?


I love the pattern and colours, but noticed this too. I wonder if one lapel still rolls (or internally buttons) to 6x1 level, whereas the other now buttons at 6x2?

Boiling hot day today. I rolled up the shirt sleeves and slung the jacket over my shoulder in short order once I got out and about...


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> I love the pattern and colours, but noticed this too. I wonder if one lapel still rolls (or internally buttons) to 6x1 level, whereas the other now buttons at 6x2?


That is exactly the case. The inside button still buttons 6x1. This just goes to show the perceptiveness my fellow AAAC forumites. However, I myself don't notice this issue but will investigate further and perhaps have my tailor sew a new interior buttonhole (although it probably won't be at the top of my "hit parade").

Nice look, Holdfast...the personification of casual elegance.


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> I love the pattern and colours, but noticed this too. I wonder if one lapel still rolls (or internally buttons) to 6x1 level, whereas the other now buttons at 6x2?
> 
> Boiling hot day today. I rolled up the shirt sleeves and slung the jacket over my shoulder in short order once I got out and about...


Love the hat. What brand and style is that. Have been looking for something similar.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> That is exactly the case. The inside button still buttons 6x1. This just goes to show the perceptiveness my fellow AAAC forumites. However, I myself don't notice this issue but will investigate further and perhaps have my tailor sew a new interior buttonhole (although it probably won't be at the top of my "hit parade").


I have a Brioni DB with the reverse issue - it can be buttoned either to 6x1 or 6x2 but internally goes to 6x2, so only really look _right_ when done 6x2.



> Nice look, Holdfast...the personification of casual elegance.





Tonyp said:


> Love the hat. What brand and style is that. Have been looking for something similar.


Thanks both. The hat is from Marks & Spencers, with a rather funky paisley band. It's been dunked in both the Caribbean and Indian oceans at various times, so has lost some of its original shape, but it's still a nice casual hat. I have a smarter looking genuine Panama I picked up from a market stall in Henley last year, which I wear with smarter outfits.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> I have a smarter looking genuine Panama I picked up from a market stall in Henley last year, which I wear with smarter outfits.


Did you buy it for the Regatta, Holdfast?


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Did you buy it for the Regatta, Holdfast?


Not really. Henley was the half-way point of my commute for a period of time last year, so I'd sometimes stop and have a quick coffee or walk by the river if I had time. Once I happened to be there around market-time, so I had a browse and got the hat. Good fortune, that day.


----------



## base615

https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=250708od1.jpg

Tweed Jacket - Thrifted for $6
Shirt - Bespoke by JH Cutler
Jeans - Diesel
Belt - Diesel
Pocket Square - Hardy Amies
Shoes - Puma (I know this is unnaceptable but they are brown leather and just too comfy)

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Runfellow

base615 said:


> Shoes - Puma (I know this is unnaceptable but they are brown leather and just too comfy)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig


Perhaps to some of the more trad guys on here, yes, but I'll support your (and my) pumas any day. Yeah, a few of their shoes are laughable (the "5000M" shoes get me every time) but they have a number of casual shoes that just look and feel great, like the Romas or a pair that I have but can't remember the name of. They're brown and have lasted forever. A little too fashion forward at times, but Puma just makes some cool casual shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Isaia pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Puig cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Not exactly conservative AAAC mode today...



It's going to be a hot day, I think!


----------



## LD111134

*Leaving early to go to the Cubs game...*










Joseph Abboud 3-button unvented SB sport coat - yellow-green with red/medium blue/brown mini-houndstooth check overlay
RL Polo red/lime green/yellow paisley silk pocket square
Brooks Brothers non-iron pink oxford cloth button-down shirt
Brooks Brothers royal blue repp tie with white stripes
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Brooks Brothers ecru/tan linen odd trousers
Jos. A. Bank dark brown socks with burgundy pattern
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company brown suede perforated captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Picolino

base615 said:


> https://img75.imageshack.us/my.php?image=250708od1.jpg
> 
> Tweed Jacket - Thrifted for $6


Nice thrift find. Looks like the one I passed up for about $280


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
Looks very acceptable for summer day
LD-
Nice looking attire


----------



## LD111134

Thanks, McA!


----------



## cjmewett

*hot DC Friday*

First WAYWT post, and probably last for a while as I rarely have occasion to photograph myself.

Cheap eBayed seersucker, Thomas Pink pinpoint white shirt, no-name bow, and brandy/linen AE Ramseys.

EDIT: This isn't showing up on my screen, but I don't know if that's because of the crazy filters at my office. Working for anyone else?


----------



## Holdfast

^ Not showing, I'm afraid.

Facebook links don't always work right. Make sure you're using the right link.


----------



## cjmewett

Think I fixed it (I hope!) All that for a poorly-executed mobile shot!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A- cigar chukkas


----------



## Holdfast

^ nice as usual, mac.



cjmewett said:


> Think I fixed it (I hope!) All that for a poorly-executed mobile shot!


Glad you persisted with getting the image up. Very dapper!


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you!


----------



## LD111134

*Good show, McA*

Love the look, McA. Is that a linen blazer? The pocket square is slammin'


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


> Love the look, McA.  Is that a linen blazer? The pocket square is slammin'


Thank you! The blazer is wool


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DG pant
BJ belt
Pantherella cotton socks
DE bluchers
Kenzo cologne


----------



## Preu Pummel

JAB seersucker suit
Light sherbet blue solid tie
AE Brandy Westgates
Olive argyle socks
White Sam's Club button down dress shirt (It's actually a great summer dress shirt for $12!)
Thurston braces
Paul Frederick tan linen vest with lapels
Bailey's rollable panama hat when outdoors


----------



## Holdfast

Too hot for anything else...


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RLP OCBD
H-neck tie
H-ps
BB braces
A-NST


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Prada shirt
Etro pant
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Perfecting my barefoot hobbit look...


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
H&H tie
BB linen square
Trafalgar LE braces
Pantherella socks
Cheaney suede semibrogues


----------



## Holdfast

Very smart as always Alan. I like the "Barker Black-esque" lacing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

CK jacket
Brioni shirt
DG pant
Brioni belt
RLP socks
Ramano bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Jovan

-reddish brown Original Penguin "Earl" polo
-black casual leather belt
-Gap selvage jeans
-Banana Republic black and grey striped socks
-Airwalk brown/white/black madras slip on sneakers


----------



## base615

Looking very dishevelled after running through the rain and then sitting wet in a traffic jam;

https://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2807082qg5.jpg

https://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=280708qv5.jpg

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle
Tie - Nicholby & Harvard
Pocket Square - Nodopiano
Shoes - Florsheim Imperial

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=53431719zw6.jpg
https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=292&i=53431719zw6.jpg


----------



## Preu Pummel

Nice suit as usual, sir.

....I'm thinking of hamburgers.


----------



## manuduenas

cjmewett said:


> First WAYWT post, and probably last for a while as I rarely have occasion to photograph myself.
> 
> Cheap eBayed seersucker, Thomas Pink pinpoint white shirt, no-name bow, and brandy/linen AE Ramseys.
> 
> EDIT: This isn't showing up on my screen, but I don't know if that's because of the crazy filters at my office. Working for anyone else?


Very, very nice!!! Ilove seersucker with bow ties, such a classic look!

manuduenas


----------



## Picolino

Preu Pummel said:


> Nice suit as usual, sir.
> 
> ....I'm thinking of hamburgers.


That's hilarious.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Barneys shirt
JV pant
Cartier belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
JV cologne


----------



## khetchup

Picolino said:


> That's hilarious.


that's five minutes of his life he can't get back


----------



## brendon

today im trying out my coustume for my fancy dress party its based on james mcavoy in attonement what do you think?
https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031489av7.jpg
https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031490ze9.jpg
https://img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collaruplargetielm8.jpg
https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collarupsmalltieyw8.jpg
https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collarupsmallcollarkf6.jpg
https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collardownsmallcollardf0.jpg
https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collardownsmaltierk4.jpg
https://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=collardownlargetiexc1.jpg
https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031491no8.jpg


----------



## dingbat

First time poster here...

- navy Ted Baker suit
- sky blue Lewin (John Francomb) shirt
- burgundy Zara tie (very subtle squared inlay pattern)
- black half-brogues
- black belt


----------



## LD111134

Hickey Freeman solid light grey "fishscale" weave 2-button SB side vented suit with flat-front pants
Teal foulard silk pocket sqare with magenta, royal blue and dark orange roundels
Charles Tyrwhitt pale pink spread collar French cuff shirt with cornflower blue bar stripes
Artisan-made pewter swivel-back cuff links with inset moonstones
Versace lavender foulard tie with white/cobalt blue/rust pattern
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
Charcoal socks with light grey lattice pattern
Alfred Sargent burgundy tassel moccassin slip-ons
Stuhrling Original stainless steel tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## Holdfast

brendon said:


> today im trying out my coustume for my fancy dress party its based on james mcavoy in attonement what do you think?


I prefer turn-down collars with black tie, but it looks fine anyway. Have fun!


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice suit, Preu. Do you think a good plastic surgeon could help you with that nose??


----------



## brendon

Holdfast said:


> I prefer turn-down collars with black tie, but it looks fine anyway. Have fun!


yes turn down might be better but if you watch attonement its set in the 30's and hes wearing a stiff wing collar


----------



## mcarthur

dingbat said:


> First time poster here...
> 
> - navy Ted Baker suit
> - sky blue Lewin (John Francomb) shirt
> - burgundy Zara tie (very subtle squared inlay pattern)
> - black half-brogues
> - black belt


^welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
Burberry polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-wing tip boots


----------



## LD111134

*Another hot day in Chicago...*










Paul Stuart 3-button SB side vented suit in navy with grey-blue track stripes and flat front pants with side tabs (no belt today)
Bloomingdales emerald green/silver/copper/red paisley silk pocket square
Paul Frederick French blue shirt with "Varsity" rounded spread collar and French cuffs
Alâra silver necktie with grey-blue check pattern
Dolan & Bullock sterling silver cuff links with mother-of-pearl and onyx checkerboard pattern inlay
Jos. A. Bank navy socks with medium blue lattice pattern
Alden black semi-brogue captoe balmorals
Stuhrling Original stainless steel tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## Holdfast

Very nice! I like the use of the french blue shirt against the suit. It doesn't work for my skin tone, but it looks cool on you. The silver necktie is great contrast too. Very nice indeed.


----------



## LD111134

*Thanks, Holdfast!*



Holdfast said:


> Very nice! I like the use of the french blue shirt against the suit. It doesn't work for my skin tone, but it looks cool on you. The silver necktie is great contrast too. Very nice indeed.


Thanks, Holdfast! I wish that I had the time to use my "real" digital camera, but in lieu of that here are two additional photos with better resolution that show the shirt, tie, suit and pocket square combination in greater detail. Sorry for the size of the photos!

I have olive toned skin (and right now I also have a tan) so the French blue works well for me.


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
Nice looking attire. Consider braces


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-whiskey long wing blucher


----------



## Jovan

mcarthur said:


> Consider braces


Actually, I'm surprised no one's spoken out about the atrocity of his shirt pocket.


----------



## LD111134

Jovan said:


> Actually, I'm surprised no one's spoken out about the atrocity of his shirt pocket.


What that I have a pocket? Many of my shirts (Charles Tyrwhitt, Brooks Brothers, Harvie & Hudson) don't have pockets but they're pretty much the norm with Paul Frederick's goods...pockets are a convenient place to put my company badge which I need to use whenever I leave my office (even to go to the gents).  In any event, I wear my jacket whenever I leave the floor.

I wore braces back in the '90s and got a lot of grief - I was in capital markets and braces were viewed as an investment banking affectation and were thus ridiculed.


----------



## Jovan

Oh, I was just making fun. A lot of members have some... really strong opinions on shirt pockets here. I think it's perfectly fine whether or not you have one, though going without _does_ looks cleaner, just like flat front in comparison to pleats.


----------



## LD111134

Jovan said:


> Oh, I was just making fun. A lot of members have some... really strong opinions on shirt pockets here. I think it's perfectly fine whether or not you have one, though going without _does_ looks cleaner, just like flat front in comparison to pleats.


I knew that, Jove...sorry for not being more clear in acknowledging that you were ribbing me.:icon_smile_wink: But what I said about shirt pocket utility is true when it comes to ID badges!


----------



## Tonyp

No shirt pockets for me. After I ruined an expensive shirt the first time I wore it and for got to put the cap on my fountain pen I decided no shirt pocket, no pen, no pen ink on the shirt. If you have a need or use then get a pocket.


----------



## mcarthur

^ shirt pockets and fountain pens are not a good combinations


----------



## marmer

mcarthur said:


> ^ shirt pockets and fountain pens are not a good combinations


Neither are jacket pockets and fountain pens. I finally gave up and decided to leave the fountain pen on my desk for note-taking and signature. Just no way to carry it safely. Not a question of if but rather when.


----------



## kogvos

marmer said:


> Neither are jacket pockets and fountain pens. I finally gave up and decided to leave the fountain pen on my desk for note-taking and signature. Just no way to carry it safely. Not a question of if but rather when.


I regrettably concur. I ended up giving up on the fountain pen altogether. I was romantically attached to it, but realistically I was infuriated at its ability to ruin everything from pocket to jacket to attache case. The various incarnations rolled around the drawer for a while before being officially retired.


----------



## LD111134

*A very nice day in the "Second City" today...*


















Dunhill peak lapel 2-button SB side vented navy blazer (I've mentioned this before - This was originally a 6x2 DB blazer that I bought this used on eBay, but it was too small so I my alterations tailor transformed it into a single breasted jacket; while it has a relatively low gorge, it still looks great with pick stitching, functioning sleeve buttons and a ticket pocket)
J. S. Blank & Company cream-yellow foulard silk pocket square with navy and red pattern
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar French cuff shirt - white ground with large cornflower blue check
Gold-plated swivel-back cuff links with inset white ceramic
Charles Tywhitt navy and cardinal red repp necktie
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank khaki gabardine trousers
Navy patterned socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company dark brown captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Jovan

kogvos said:


> I regrettably concur. I ended up giving up on the fountain pen altogether. I was romantically attached to it, but realistically I was infuriated at its ability to ruin everything from pocket to jacket to attache case. The various incarnations rolled around the drawer for a while before being officially retired.


"You've got red on ya." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Simon Myerson

LD111134,

Great look with the tie and shirt combination. I wish I had your vision.


----------



## LD111134

*Thank you, Simon!*

I appreciate the kind words. No magic - just a feel of what goes with what.


----------



## Picolino

LD111134 said:


> Dunhill peak lapel 2-button SB side vented navy blazer (I've mentioned this before - This was originally a 6x2 DB blazer that I bought this used on eBay, but it was too small so I my alterations tailor transformed it into a single breasted jacket; while it has a relatively low gorge, it still looks great with pick stitching, functioning sleeve buttons and a ticket pocket)
> J. S. Blank & Company cream-yellow foulard silk pocket square with navy and red pattern
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar French cuff shirt - white ground with large cornflower blue check
> Gold-plated swivel-back cuff links with inset white ceramic
> Charles Tywhitt navy and cardinal red repp necktie
> Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
> Jos. A. Bank khaki gabardine trousers
> Navy patterned socks
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company dark brown captoe balmorals
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


I like this look, good mix of patterns.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/IMAG0017-1.jpg


This is very fun!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
BB-burgundy shell PTB


----------



## LD111134

*Thanks Picolino and Holdfast!*



Holdfast said:


> This is very fun!


I'm meeting my girlfriend after work and going to an outdoor jazz concert at Millennium Park, where we'll picnic on the lawn, and I thought that this outfit would be more fun than changing into ultracasual attire such as shorts and a polo shirt.








(Bandshell designed by renowned architect Frank Gehry).


----------



## Simon

White Rock sun hat (white)
Lacoste polo shirt, untucked (pink)
Boden single-breasted linen jacket (faded blue/grey pinstripe)
M&S linen flat-front trousers (faded blue)
Wolsey socks (pink)
Sebago boat shoes (tan)
Large bandana as handkerchief (pink)


----------



## khetchup

LD111134 said:


> I'm meeting my girlfriend after work and going to an outdoor jazz concert at Millennium Park, where we'll picnic on the lawn, and I thought that this outfit would be more fun than changing into ultracasual attire such as shorts and a polo shirt.


how old are you and when do you intend to pop the question


----------



## LD111134

khetchup said:


> how old are you and when do you intend to pop the question


A. Old enough to know better (40s). B. That's opening up a Pandora's Box :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*A casual day, with perhaps one item of interest . . .*

With the heat and humidity of a New York August, I could not bring myself to wear a suit today, but included in my casual attire of the day is an object of possible interest to the more Trad-ly disposed of you all

Framed-stripe short sleeve polo - white background, stripes of pink framed in light blue (BB)

British tan khakis - pleated (BB)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Perry Ellis, via Syms - cheap and cheerful)

Dark brown patterned midcalf socks (Polo, from some discounted source)

and, the object (or objects) of potential interest

Cole-Haan loafers - USA-made, with real leather soles and combination heels, bought several years ago, and laid away "in reserve" until their predecessors had given up the ghost after years of wear. These are the last of their breed in my possession - I'll be wearing the Indian-made imitations after these wear out.

Casual straw fedora - green cotton web band

Penhaligon's Castile

It's been so long since I've posted on this thread, it feels very odd to be "back", as it were.


----------



## LD111134

Welcome back, Upr_Crust!


----------



## Holdfast

Off out to dinner soon!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-Indy boots


----------



## Zebulon Pike

Bad camera-phone shots in a taxi.

















Navy twill 3B suit
Sky blue prince of Wales check with white windowpane shirt
Purple tie with royal and white pindots in a square pattern
Silver knot links
Loake 1880 Exeters, dark brown
Navy cotton socks
White linen handkerchief

(On thinking about it, this was -- unintentionally -- an almost all-Tyrwhitt day!)


----------



## mcarthur

Nice looking attire. Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitonbrioni

Wednesday, July 30, 2008
Zegna jacket
Brioni polo
Levis 501
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
JV Converse All-Stars
Prada cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

Thursday, July 31, 2008
Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Theory pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati loafers
AOS cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

August 1, 2008
JC coat
LP shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Grenson ankle-boots
Guerlain cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

August 2, 2008
Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
RLP socks
DE monkstraps
Creed Cologne


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Off out to dinner soon!


A very sleek look, Holdfast. BTW, I saw Oxford's favourite sons Radiohead tonight - a marvelous show.


----------



## gnatty8

From the other forum. I'll try and cross post once in a while..


----------



## Acct2000

Nice, Gnatty!!


----------



## mcarthur

Gnatty-
Nice looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Michael cologne


----------



## Acct2000

Nice components! I did not see a picture of them together. I'll bet they looked nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Berle khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt-bow ties
BB LHS


----------



## Holdfast

^ fun belt!

Different angle to usual, secondary to chaos at home (long story...)

https://imageshack.us


----------



## satorstyle

Holdfast said:


> ^ fun belt!
> 
> Different angle to usual, secondary to chaos at home (long story...)
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Holdfast who is the maker of the jeans you typically wear? I have a hard time finding nice dark denim jeans here in the states.


----------



## LD111134

Satorstyle,

I have a pair of Levi's in that very rich, dark denim. I bet you can get them at any Levi's company store.

LD111134


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Barneys shirt
BJ pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
JS cologne


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Satorstyle,
> 
> I have a pair of Levi's in that very rich, dark denim. I bet you can get them at any Levi's company store.


I agree. Those in the snap are actually Lee, but I also have a pair of Levis in a similar shade. They're widely available.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.
javascript:void(0);


----------



## mcarthur

^ nicely done


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> ^ nicely done


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Driving in Arizona with no air conditioning in August!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY leather sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Zegna shirt
LP pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Tommy cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Reddington said:


> https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm147/CDH2000/IMG_1859.jpg?t=1217901734





Bob Loblaw said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2716483124_ef3a681a5e.jpg?v=0


LOVE the colours on both of these summery outfits.

On the other hand, it's a wet and humid day over here...


----------



## mcarthur

I like your attire. It is nice to see you back in your study


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-cap toe boot


----------



## The Louche

satorstyle said:


> Holdfast who is the maker of the jeans you typically wear? I have a hard time finding nice dark denim jeans here in the states.


Sator,

Many here will dissaprove, but you may want to look at some of the designer denim labels. I too like very dark jeans and have found limited success with non-designer lines. Don't be fooled though, three are definitely toned-down, regular cuts available from these makers. And many at a reasonable price too - about $100. Depending on where you are in MD, try Denim Bar (locations in Bethesda and Arlington, VA). They have an insane selection of jeans - most very dark. You may want to try J. Crew as well. They have seem to keep a dark wash around at all times and they are usually offered in very standard cuts. Dunno about the quality, but I'd assume you could do much worse.


----------



## LD111134

*Multiple photos today...*


























Marco Valentino pale navy/cerulean "Black Watch"-style plaid peak lapel 2-button SB suit (from Jeff at the "Wizard of Aahs" on eBay; this suit was a relative steal - pick stitching, ticket pocket, super 150s Marzatto fabric; nice cut)
J. S. Blank & Company lavender foulard silk pocket square with mauve and white roundels
Charles Tyrwhitt cutaway collar shirt with French cuffs - white ground with navy/blue-grey check
Solid magenta necktie with horizontal ribs (unknown provenance)
Paul Frederick sterling silver cufflinks with navy ceramic inlay
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Solid navy socks with light blue ropes
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company dark brown captoe balmorals
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> ^nice looking attire


Thanks, McA!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Magli jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
CH socks
JL balmorals
Cartier cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Experiencing the sartorial equivalent of cabin fever . . .*

. . . I've dressed up a bit, though the day, meteorologically, is not promising for such an endeavour.

Though it rained overnight, and the air is still humid, if not tropical in temperature, I have dressed up (a bit, at least), finding the comfortable but dull solution of khakis and polo shirts for my business-casual office just too damn dull.

For better or worse, today's ensemble:

Grey and black mini-houndstooth sports jacket - 2-button, center vent (BB)

Pink and white block stripe shirt, double cuffs (Lewin)

Deep cerulean blue solid natte silk tie (Andrew's Ties)

Deep royal blue rectangular cufflinks, "stone" encased in a white-metal grid (Kenneth Cole - a gift from a favourite cousin - not my general taste, but entertainingly odd for today's ensemble).

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy tropical-weight wool trousers (BB)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Dark brown cap-toe bluchers (Italian-made for Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Better than a polo shirt, no?


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice. Just try to stay indoors, and remember that if you sweat a bit, at least you look resplendent!! (And it is better than a polo shirt!!)


----------



## rgrossicone

The Louche said:


> Sator,
> 
> Many here will dissaprove, but you may want to look at some of the designer denim labels. I too like very dark jeans and have found limited success with non-designer lines. Don't be fooled though, three are definitely toned-down, regular cuts available from these makers. And many at a reasonable price too - about $100. Depending on where you are in MD, try Denim Bar (locations in Bethesda and Arlington, VA). They have an insane selection of jeans - most very dark. You may want to try J. Crew as well. They have seem to keep a dark wash around at all times and they are usually offered in very standard cuts. Dunno about the quality, but I'd assume you could do much worse.


+100

I usually have to spend at least $150 to get nice dark denim. Nordstrom usually has a pair or two in their sales, but usually with a wider leg. Check out the barneys website for their sale denim as well. I picked up a pair of Rogans for around 90$. Other than those I got a pair of Polo Ralph Lauren when they came out a few years back and a pair of Nudie. My favorite though, are my Earnest Sewns...but at almost $250, thats a lot.


----------



## LD111134

*In green and red today...perhaps Christmas in August?*

























Samuelsohn wool/cotton solid olive drab 3-button side vented SB suit with patch pockets
Robert Talbott medium brown glen plaid pocket square with orange/lavender/lime green/copper trim
Paul Frederick straight collar button cuff cotton dobby shirt - white with cardinal red check
Dominique Morlotti silk print tie - kelly green/yellow-green ground with interlocked silver dove patterns (!)
Coach black calfskin belt
Olive drab solid ribbed socks
Allen Edmonds "Bruzzano" black horsebit loafers
Stuhrling Original stainless steel automatic tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
Lilly Pulitzer-ps
Bills khakis
A-NST blucher


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134;798724[* said:


> Dominique Morlotti silk print tie - kelly green/yellow-green ground with interlocked silver dove patterns (!)


Nice tie.



mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> BJ BD sport shirt
> Lilly Pulitzer-ps
> Bills khakis
> A-NST blucher


Looking smart, as always.

First day working in a different place, about half an hour or so further away and part of the same overall organisation. It's a promotion and also only four days a week, so I can't really complain about the longer commute. Amusingly, several different people in the new place mentioned they'd been told by others to expect that "I would always look smart, wearing designer suits". My reputation preceeds me... :biggrin2:


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Nice tie.


Thanks, Holdfast!



Holdfast said:


> It's a promotion and also only four days a week, so I can't really complain about the longer commute


Congratulations on the promotion! Well deserved, I'm sure. I'm envious of your four day work schedule.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion! Well deserved, I'm sure.


Not sure about well-deserved, but thank you!


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> BJ BD sport shirt
> Lilly Pulitzer-ps
> Bills khakis
> A-NST blucher


McA, you prove that one can in fact wear a button-down shirt with a double breasted jacket (just like Cary Grant did in a photo included in Alan Flusser's _Dressing the Man_). Very suave, as usual.


----------



## mcarthur

LD and HF-
thank you
HF-
Congratulations on your promotion. I am sure it was well deserved. Nice attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
OC shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Darphin cologne


----------



## Zebulon Pike

Navy linen/bamboo 2B jacket (Ted Baker)
Tan gabardine trousers (?)
Large pink on white check shirt (T.M. Lewin)
Bright pink herringbone tie (thetiebar.com)
Light brown cap-toe oxfords (Tyrwhitt)
Silver faux-button links (Nordstrom)
White linen pocket square
Light tan socks










https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f185/pikezebulon/06aug08shoes.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing


----------



## LD111134

*A very lovely day today in Chicago...*


























Zegna solid navy 3-button side-vented SB suit
Teal foulard silk pocket square with magenta/burnt orange/purple roundels
Harvie & Hudson spread collar French cuff shirt - white ground with large pink check
Artisan-made sterling silver cufflinks with mother-of-pearl inlay
MW Collection (?) silk crepe print necktie - dark blue/cornflower blue/copper/gold wavy pattern
Cole Haan medium brown pebble grain calfskin belt
Navy socks with blue-grey check
Allen Edmonds "Mora" chestnut brown burnished calf double-monkstraps
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Jovan

Check shirt with double cuffs. Very British. :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

LD-
Very nice attire!


----------



## LD111134

Thanks Jovan and McA!


----------



## Holdfast

Zebulon Pike said:


> Large pink on white check shirt


Welcome to the board; I like the shirt's pattern a lot!


----------



## Jovan

When I see you in these poses I sometimes think, "'EEEEEY!"

Is that a bad thing? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## yachtie

Yesterday


----------



## LD111134

yachtie said:


> Yesterday


Very nice, Yachtie. Beautiful suit...is bespoke? From Despos?

Did you participate in the Mackinac race this year?


----------



## yachtie

LD111134 said:


> Very nice, Yachtie. Beautiful suit...is bespoke? From Despos?
> 
> Did you participate in the Mackinac race this year?


Thank you 
Yep, it's from Chris. No Mac this year  all local puttin' around.


----------



## Holdfast

Jovan said:


> When I see you in these poses I sometimes think, "'EEEEEY!"
> 
> Is that a bad thing? :icon_smile_big:


I'm chanelling my inner Fonz. Hopefully I won't jump the shark too soon!


----------



## mcarthur

Yachtie-
Looking good as usual!


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie-
> Looking good as usual!


Thank you, Mac


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-NST boots


----------



## Tonyp

Zegna mainline tan pinstripe two piece two button, side vent suit,
RLPL light lavender FC shirt,
Massimo bizzochi print foulard tie,
Kent Wang lavender linen PS,
Pantherella cocoa OTC socks,
Stefan Obi, Calf Chestnut color belt,
EG wholecuts in Antique Chestnut,
IWC perpetual calendar rose gold watch

One of these days I will post the pictures.

Got lots of compliments on the color combo today.


----------



## Jovan

Beach day...

-Slate grey Original Penguin short sleeved polo
-Red with white side stripe board shorts
-White/brown/black madras slip on sneakers


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
CC cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Feeling very uninspired today. Yawn...


----------



## LD111134

*A particularly summer-y look today...*


























Oxxford corn yellow linen/wool/silk blend 2-button side vented sport coat
Brooks Brothers navy/royal blue silk paisley pocket square
Mark Shale light blue ground shirt with cornflower blue/navy/white stripes and button cuffs
RL Polo lavender silk crepe necktie with white polka dots
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Zanella cobalt blue fresco (?) odd trousers
Jos. A. Bank tan socks with medium brown lattice pattern
Allen Edmonds "Hastings" chili brouged wholecuts
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A-VTIP blucher


----------



## Zebulon Pike

Tan with grey check linen/wool 3B odd jacket (Polo University Club)
White cutaway collar shirt (CT)
Mauve (?) shirt with cream-gold stripe (Zegna)
Chocolate brown gabardine trousers (?)
AE Ramseys in brandy/linen
White linen handkerchief
Light tan socks

















I don't feel that great about the very light-colored shoes with the very dark trousers, but I thought I'd try something different. It seems like it draws an awful lot of attention to my feet, though, which is not a good thing.

Reckon there are some who would give me flak about wearing a cutaway collar and double cuffs with an odd jacket, but it's something I frequently do (and with few qualms).


----------



## Jovan

i am the man said:


> a D&G suit.


That's all? I bet you've gotten a lot of stares. 

But seriously, what else? What shirt, tie (if any), shoes, belt?


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> https://i33.tinypic.com/r0yyqf.jpg
> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP polo shirt
> Berle khakis
> H-ps
> A-VTIP blucher


Great to see a fuller-length pic! Looking good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
LP shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Barneys ankle boot
Armani cologne


----------



## welldressedfellow

Pajamas.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## BobGuam

I think it looks pretty snappy, Zebulon Pike. but the Fashion police here might say something different.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## JordanH.

earlier at a wedding


----------



## Calle

Hugo Boss Silk/Wool jacket
Navy French Bengal shirt from H&H
Linnen slacks from Sunwill
Brown Yard Boots from RM Williams

Beer drinking outfit


----------



## Holdfast

JordanH. said:


> earlier at a wedding
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/JordanHooker/IMG_0740.jpg


Two great outfits. Jordan's is particularly instructive in showing a) how tailored clothing can be flattering to larger guys; and b) windowpanes aren't necessarily a no-no for those guys either.

(I'm assuming the shirt actually fits well, and the collar has just been loosened by that stage of the evening).

Good stuff!


----------



## JordanH.

thanks bro, i appreciate it. the only problem with the shirt is that i wore suspenders. it was my first time (i probably should have found a belt to go with my shoes) and i don't think i loosened them up enough and they pulled the shirt down. i'm big but i'm also tall so i think that was the problem. hopefully i'll be able to fix it next time.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Ralph Lauren Polo

Linen shorts (JAB)

Golf shoes (BB)


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> Two great outfits. Jordan's is particularly instructive in showing a) how tailored clothing can be flattering to larger guys; and b) windowpanes aren't necessarily a no-no for those guys either.
> 
> (I'm assuming the shirt actually fits well, and the collar has just been loosened by that stage of the evening).
> 
> Good stuff!


Yes, I agree. Jordan's, in particular, looks like something I'd wear.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne


----------



## indylion

JordanH. said:


> earlier at a wedding


3 button suit jacket? Never button just the top button. Button the top and the middle, or just the middle button.


----------



## Holdfast

Continuing trying to look vaguely respectable & serious for my first few days in the new job (my natural flamboyance is crying out to emerge but will have to wait a few more days I think)...


----------



## stfu

Zebulon Pike said:


> Tan with grey check linen/wool 3B odd jacket (Polo University Club)
> White cutaway collar shirt (CT)
> Mauve (?) shirt with cream-gold stripe (Zegna)
> Chocolate brown gabardine trousers (?)
> AE Ramseys in brandy/linen
> White linen handkerchief
> Light tan socks
> 
> I don't feel that great about the very light-colored shoes with the very dark trousers, but I thought I'd try something different. It seems like it draws an awful lot of attention to my feet, though, which is not a good thing.
> 
> Reckon there are some who would give me flak about wearing a cutaway collar and double cuffs with an odd jacket, but it's something I frequently do (and with few qualms).


I like it all ZP. I don't mind the dark trousers with the brandy shoes at all. I have the same tone shoes and I find they work very well with chocolate pants, despite the 'lighter than' rule. (I love those specific shoes and have been tempted by them on ebay several times.). I do note you wear your slacks too long perhaps (just like I do).


----------



## Jovan

Holdfast: As always you look great, but there will probably be a few chuckleheads who think any pocket square, even if it were a white sliver, is foppish.


----------



## gng8

Holdfast,

What brand of shoes are those? BTW, the whole outfit looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
MJ cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Jovan said:


> Holdfast: As always you look great, but there will probably be a few chuckleheads who think any pocket square, even if it were a white sliver, is foppish.


Eh, well, there's no accounting for _every_body. 



gng8 said:


> What brand of shoes are those?


Lobb Chelmers, courtesy zjpj on SF.


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Truzzi shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
RLP socks
DE ankle boots
Boucheron cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Inappropriate for daywear, but I just have to wear it . . .*

In a previous posting on a separate thread, I described my day last month of sartorial tutelage performed for a friend of mine in Boston. A byproduct of that day was a new suit for me as well, and though it is by all means too formal for a day at the office, because I've just gotten it back from the tailors (at Brooks), I've got to give it a "test ride"

Today's ensemble, then:

Black two-button suit with dark blue track stripes (BB Golden Fleece Regent - who knew such a thing was made?)

Blue-and-white striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB GF)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, the fabric shot through with a random pattern of vertical and horizontal threads of scarlet (Paul Stuart)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, edged in decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Rectangular silver cufflinks, flat croc-patterned surface, set with a small garnet in a gold bezel (DVVS, a jeweler in NYC)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wholecuts with brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

More than enough attire to face a day at the office, but perhaps barely enough to cause me to have pictures taken. If pictures are successful, I'll post them, assuming there is interest.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
BC pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Gucci ankle boots
MS cologne


----------



## brokencycle

Holdfast said:


> Continuing trying to look vaguely respectable & serious for my first few days in the new job (my natural flamboyance is crying out to emerge but will have to wait a few more days I think)...


I like it a lot. Although I must say, you look a lot like my congressman (Wisconsin's 1st) with your face blurred.


----------



## Holdfast

brokencycle said:


> Although I must say, you look a lot like my congressman (Wisconsin's 1st) with your face blurred.


Never could be a politician - wouldn't get through the vetting... :devil: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Zebulon Pike

*Thursday*

Navy twill 3B suit (CT)
Royal, lilac, and green multi-stripe double-cuff shirt (CT)
Lavender tie with small silver fleurs-de-lis (Tie Rack?)
Dark brown Loake Exeter full brogues
Dark brown belt
Silver knot links (CT)
White linen handkerchief


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0113xb6.jpg

I'm the left


----------



## brokencycle

Holdfast said:


> Never could be a politician - wouldn't get through the vetting... :devil: :icon_smile_big:


I love the jacket - it looks similar to a HF I just bought at Nordstrom Rack. Except mine is in navy with a light blue check, who made your's?


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
CK socks
testoni monkstraps
Kiton cologne


----------



## Holdfast

brokencycle said:


> I love the jacket - it looks similar to a HF I just bought at Nordstrom Rack. Except mine is in navy with a light blue check, who made your's?


Zegna Couture.

I don't know if Zegna either provide fabric or make for HF - it's possible!


----------



## Holdfast

Planning to go "messing around on the river" this afternoon.


----------



## Geoff Gander

Brown & white Stuart's choice spectators
Tan linen H&M straight front trousers
Blue & white striped short sleeved casual shirt (CT)
Green/brown/tan houndtooth check sport coat


----------



## upr_crust

*Wearing a tie for the second time this week . . .*

. . . which for August, should be a record of some sort.

Summer is a fallow time for my sartorial excesses, for the most part, but the occasion of a grand dinner out (Adour at the St. Regis - Alain Ducasses's new NYC venue) has caused me to adorn myself, within the constraints of a warm, humid summer's day, with threats of thunderstorms.

Cream/black mini-houndstooth sports jacket, lightweight wool, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Blue "pique-on-pique" (the opposite of an end-on-end weave) shirt - spread collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Orange silk repp stripe tie, alternating narrow stripes in light gold and pale blue (BB)

Round flat enamel cufflinks - gold-coloured translucent enamel over striated metal with white edge (London - a venue of cheap, attractive cufflinks long gone from the scene)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy tropical-weight trousers, pleated and cuffed (BB)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Dark brown Italian-made cap-toe bluchers (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Floris Elite

Enough attire to face a potential storm, and a full set of gustatory delights, perhaps.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
Brioni shirt
Earl jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Gravati boots
PS cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Pictures to go with the descriptions . . .*

Below please find some photos to go with the description as given. The photos are a bit overly light - the true colour of the suit only is seen in the detail photos.

https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=013132sd9.jpg

https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=015152py7.jpg

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01717bz5.jpg

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=018182qy7.jpg

https://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=02121gr7.jpg



upr_crust said:


> In a previous posting on a separate thread, I described my day last month of sartorial tutelage performed for a friend of mine in Boston. A byproduct of that day was a new suit for me as well, and though it is by all means too formal for a day at the office, because I've just gotten it back from the tailors (at Brooks), I've got to give it a "test ride"
> 
> Today's ensemble, then:
> 
> Black two-button suit with dark blue track stripes (BB Golden Fleece Regent - who knew such a thing was made?)
> 
> Blue-and-white striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB GF)
> 
> Royal blue silk jacquard tie, the fabric shot through with a random pattern of vertical and horizontal threads of scarlet (Paul Stuart)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Black high-gloss belt, edged in decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Rectangular silver cufflinks, flat croc-patterned surface, set with a small garnet in a gold bezel (DVVS, a jeweler in NYC)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> 
> Black wholecuts with brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> More than enough attire to face a day at the office, but perhaps barely enough to cause me to have pictures taken. If pictures are successful, I'll post them, assuming there is interest.


----------



## StrayanPom

Holdfast said:


> Planning to go "messing around on the river" this afternoon.


ON the yucky smelly Cherwell? Hope you didn't mess those lovely shoes!

Actually I'm after some local knowledge:

I'll be visiting Oxford in a week or so and want to get some English shoes (up to GBP350, ex VAT) as they're about twice that over here (if you can find them).

From what I remember, there's MAximillians in covered market, Russell and Bromley (Ship St?) and Duckers. Do Duckers actually still make their own floor stock (as opposed to their bespoke?).

Any other suggestions? Unfortunately I won't get chance to get to London on this trip.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
DG shirt
NM pocket-square
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
JL Balmorals
Creed cologne


----------



## figliachepiange

StrayanPom said:


> ON the yucky smelly Cherwell? Hope you didn't mess those lovely shoes!
> 
> Actually I'm after some local knowledge:
> 
> I'll be visiting Oxford in a week or so and want to get some English shoes (up to GBP350, ex VAT) as they're about twice that over here (if you can find them).
> 
> From what I remember, there's MAximillians in covered market, Russell and Bromley (Ship St?) and Duckers. Do Duckers actually still make their own floor stock (as opposed to their bespoke?).
> 
> Any other suggestions? Unfortunately I won't get chance to get to London on this trip.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian


As a part time local I would tell you that contrary to common belief on some fora, Duckers have their own team (of about 10 people I believe) in Northampton. Some shoes apparently are still made by Grenson, though I think these are all special edition shoes. Maximillians are fantastic for Church's seconds, along with Alfred Sargents. I wouldn't recommend Russell & Bromley now, their shoes have more of a fashion-forward slant and aren't as well made. Duckers all the way!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=013132sd9.jpg


Lovely colours!

Is the jacket a 2 button rolling to the bottom button or is it just the photo?!



StrayanPom said:


> ON the yucky smelly Cherwell? Hope you didn't mess those lovely shoes!


The Cherwell was quite nice on Friday. Even saw a few people having a swim (brave or insane, I'll let you decide...)



> Actually I'm after some local knowledge:
> 
> I'll be visiting Oxford in a week or so and want to get some English shoes (up to GBP350, ex VAT) as they're about twice that over here (if you can find them).
> 
> From what I remember, there's MAximillians in covered market, Russell and Bromley (Ship St?) and Duckers. Do Duckers actually still make their own floor stock (as opposed to their bespoke?).


Maximillians is still there and does a middling range of shoes. Maximillians (or one of the other covered market shoe shops, I forget exactly) also carries RM Williams, which I think are competitively priced. Though given your location I suspect you can get them at an even better price locally!

Duckers is looking fresher these days than it has done in the time I've lived in Oxford (it's under new ownership - I think one of the former employees). Not sure if they make otheir own floor stock, but I think they still do. Certainly there are some nice shoes there, if the lasts appeal to you (I find them a touch too blobby still).

Ede have a small range of shoes too (I think high-end Cheaney).

If you can make it 30 minutes up the road to the Bicester Village outlets, you'll find Church's, Charles Tyrwhitt (I think mid-range Cheaney), Zegna, Ferragamo, Bally and Polo all more or less in your price range. If you can manage an hour's journey up to Northampton, then of course Edward Green, Lobb and Trickers can also be found.

Good luck!


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, I really like your new suit! You look great!!! (And so does the suit.)

Congratulations on another great outfit!


----------



## upr_crust

*How observant of you, and my take on your observation . . .*



Holdfast said:


> Lovely colours!
> 
> Is the jacket a 2 button rolling to the bottom button or is it just the photo?


First off, thanks for the compliments on the latest acquisition, and yes, the only fly in the ointment with said garment is that the lapel roll seems to be a little on the unintentionally long side. I expect that my dry cleaner will correct this when the suit goes in for its first cleaning. As the fabric is a super-150's wool, I expect that it is the softness of the fabric that is causing this - I saw the same effect on a RLPL suit that I had my eye on when it showed up at my local discounter.

Of course, my live-in critic, the Tsar of Taste, said that I should have worn a plain white shirt with the ensemble, but that he loved the tie. This is hardly a surprise, as it was a present from him to me some number of years ago (and this particular conversation occurs with some regularity -he's given me several ties over the course of our relationship - all of them quite nice, actually).

As this particular critic has been my acquaintance (and much more) for the last 28.5 years, I've learned to "filter" his responses.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, forsberg. Hearing you say this helps to justify, in my mind, the expense of acquiring said garment on total impulse (that, and the 60% discount, of course :icon_smile_big.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Upr, I really like your new suit! You look great!!! (And so does the suit.)
> 
> Congratulations on another great outfit!


----------



## Picolino

Holdfast said:


> Planning to go "messing around on the river" this afternoon.


I really like this jacket, and the pocket origami swan. Who did this one?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
SR pocket-square
LP sweater
RLPL pant
TB belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
JS cologne


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, your stuff always looks nice. I like the shirt you have with it. White would be a nice option, too. I think it would really make certain ties "pop" with it.


----------



## Holdfast

Picolino said:


> I really like this jacket, and the pocket origami swan. Who did this one?


The jacket is Polo, the origami is all mine! 



upr_crust said:


> Of course, my live-in critic, the Tsar of Taste, said that I should have worn a plain white shirt with the ensemble, but that he loved the tie. This is hardly a surprise, as it was a present from him to me some number of years ago...


He's quite right, though - it is a nice tie!

Practicing my Jedi Mind Trick wave....


----------



## figliachepiange

Holdfast, where would you have your suits cleaned in Oxford? The people on new inn hall street keep on putting tags through my shirts..


----------



## Acct2000

Another top notch outfit by Holdfast!


----------



## Holdfast

^ thanks!



figliachepiange said:


> Holdfast, where would you have your suits cleaned in Oxford? The people on new inn hall street keep on putting tags through my shirts..


I'll PM you some info.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
NM socks
JV ankle boots
VW cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Rainy day... felt mildly Blade Runner-esque...


----------



## Tonyp

Holdfast said:


> Rainy day... felt mildly Blade Runner-esque...


Nice looking jeans, Brand? Model?


----------



## Holdfast

Plain old Levi 501s.


----------



## video2

^No jacket? You're breaking some rules, but I like it:icon_smile_wink: Nice jeans too


----------



## Holdfast

No jacket. Too warm!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
LP shirt
Zanella pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## pichao

like your shirt and your tie.

Where do they come from?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks. Shirt is Sulka, tie is Zegna.


----------



## upr_crust

*When I grow up, I want to dress just like holdfast, but in the interim . . .*

. . . here's what I threw on for today.

The weather is supposed to be quite mild here in NYC today, with highs not greater than 78F/25C. In honour of this meteorological anomaly, I have dressed for the occasion, though hardly elaborately.

Black and white Prince of Wales glen plaid suit, 2-button, center vent (Paul Stuart, many years ago)

French blue shirt with white stripes, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid yellow natte/Panama weave tie (BB)

Sterling silver oval enamelled cufflinks, translucent yellow enamel over striated metal in a "spider's web" pattern, edged in royal blue (Penhaligon's made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black horse-bit loafers (AE Bruzzano, via C21)

Floris Cefiro

Enough attire to maintain decency until such time as I learn all the sartorial secrets of holdfast, the Oxonian Don of Style :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
Hermes cologne


----------



## gnatty8

Some more recent crossposts at the other forum:

Went for lunch with a person I am hoping to hire:




From a couple of weeks ago. Suit is Canali, shirt is Lorenzini (herringbone), tie is Isaia, shoes were Ferragamo. The quarters on that coat look like they are very open, but they aren't usually that bad. I posted a pic with this suit last year, and it looked much better.


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> Some more recent crossposts at the other forum:
> 
> Went for lunch with a person I am hoping to hire:
> 
> From a couple of weeks ago. Suit is Canali, shirt is Lorenzini (herringbone), tie is Isaia, shoes were Ferragamo. The quarters on that coat look like they are very open, but they aren't usually that bad. I posted a pic with this suit last year, and it looked much better.


Can you give some details as to the makes of those shirts, ties and suits?


----------



## suit yourself

Bob Loblaw said:


> Driving in Arizona with no air conditioning in August!


Excellent braces! Where did you get them?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
MN pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DY cufflinks
Ferragamo belt
Malo pant
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
ADP cologne


----------



## Holdfast

suit yourself said:


> Excellent braces! Where did you get them?


Yeah, they look very cool.

I'll go out on a limb & guess they're Trafalgar Limited Edition.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice suit, Hockey Insider. I like your outfit!


----------



## hockeyinsider

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice suit, Hockey Insider. I like your outfit!


That's not mine.


----------



## Acct2000

Well, you have splendid taste in outfits upon which you choose to comment!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*No tie today, but perhaps an outfit of some interest . . .*

My day was spent in midtown Manhattan, as I had to attend two work-related seminars, but, as it was something of a day of "hookey", I dressed in a casual but attractive manner (I hope).

Wheat-coloured textured-weave sports jacket - 2-button, center vent (BB)

Pink and blue multi-check on white shirt, buttondown collar (BB)

Light olive (deep taupe, if you prefer) wool gabardine trousers - pleated and cuffed (BB)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations along each edge (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown mid-calf socks (Polo, via C21)

Dark red-brown moc-toe bluchers, Italian-made (via J & M)

Casual straw fedora, mid-brown canvas webbing hatband (Woolrich, via Syms)

Trumpers Skye

Enough style to nod off during discussions of documentation of the software development life cycle, no?

P.S. - My lunch hour afforded me the luxury of cruising through Saks, where I saw a mid-blue six-button D/B suit, on sale - Hickey Freeman - as if I need another suit, but, temptation is always there . . .

P.P.S. - I finally joined the 21st century, and bought a digital camera. Will be more liberal with photos once I learn how to use said beast . . .


----------



## gnatty8

Another cross post, Canali, Corneliani, Kiton, and Paul Stuart:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni pants
BJ belt
NM socks
testoni loafers
Burberry cologne


----------



## GBR

M and S Tee shirt, cut offs (Lands End), Teva Jesus Boots and a gold Omega watch.


----------



## rgrossicone

*The Summer*

Hold- Many may aspire to one day have a wardrobe like yours. I, first, would like to start with just having enough SPACE for a wardrobe like yours! The clothes will have to come second! Absolutely beautifully done...I've just spent the last hour or so catching up on what I have missed for the most part of the summer on this thread. I especially liked the seersucker sport coat, just lovely!

Upr Crust- Nice pics! Keep them coming! Almost 30 years and you have mastered the art of relationaship communicae...my wife and I are very lucky, we got each other that way from DAY1! Nicely done!

I love what many have done with checks and patterns in their shirts and suits/jackets. I look foward to getting back to work so I can again post, although my wife, and resident photographer may disagree with me on that one.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegnapocket-square
MB tie
Brioni shirt
Tiffany belt
Brioni socks
Gucci shoes
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Hold- Many may aspire to one day have a wardrobe like yours. *I, first, would like to start with just having enough SPACE for a wardrobe like yours!* The clothes will have to come second! Absolutely beautifully done...I've just spent the last hour or so catching up on what I have missed for the most part of the summer on this thread. I especially liked the seersucker sport coat, just lovely!


Going by the thread you started here, I don't think space is the issue! Your wardrobe is MUCH larger than mine is several areas (shirts, trousers, casual wear especially). 



> I look foward to getting back to work so I can again post, although my wife, and resident photographer may disagree with me on that one.


Well, we look forward to it anyway!


----------



## RagingBull

Holdfast, what shoes are you wearing with the jeans on the previous page?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

RagingBull said:


> Holdfast, what shoes are you wearing with the jeans on the previous page?


RM Williams boots.


----------



## base615

Back from 3 weeks holiday 

https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2608081wu0.jpg

https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2608082ma7.jpg

Suit - Escena
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle
Tie - Herringbone
Pocket Square - Thomas Pink
Belt - Nodopiano
Shoes - Joseph Oxfords

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfit, Base!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
NM pant
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
TR loafers
Hermes cologne


----------



## base615

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like your outfit, Base!!


Thanks very much


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Back from 3 weeks holiday


Always annoying... but at least you look good on your return! :icon_smile_big:

Having a slightly extended Bank Holiday break....


----------



## upr_crust

*Taking my fashion cues from the circus, perhaps . . .*

. . . and I hope to afford you the opportunity to tell if Bozo was my stylist or not.

Today's combination of patterns (shirt and tie) may be a bit far afield for some of you, but it seems like a good idea at the time. (Granted, it was late last night . . .)

Olive two-button center vent suit (BB)

French blue shirt with narrow yellow stripes, two-button cuffs, spread collar (BB)

Yellow tie with light blue jacquard-woven spots (Tyrwhitt)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into four points (thanks to instructions from the latest BB catalogue)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Olive patterned OTC socks

Burgundy split-toe penny loafers (J & M, model name Reegan)

Eau Sans Pareil - Penhaligon's

I had a moment this morning, and was able to take a picture of the shirt and tie combo (courtesy of self-timer technology - so far, an imperfect science, so forgive the results), and the shoes, which I will post later today, if I have the chance.

Chance has occured, as below:

https://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1000017yn1.jpg

https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1000018yo5.jpg


----------



## base615

Holdfast said:


> Always annoying... but at least you look good on your return! :icon_smile_big:


My eyes didn't look too good after nearly 48 hours in transit!

Very cool jacket by the way.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Navy Pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Purple dots
Pocket Square - Unknown brand : Purple & white check cotton
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown alligator skin
Shoes - MTO Oxford Semi-brogues by G & L Handmade Shoes : Brown calf
Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines on brown calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey

https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes034le0.jpg

https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes042xq7.jpg

https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes040hl1.jpg

https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes039jr8.jpg

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes035fg5.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
ML shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne


----------



## brokencycle

base615 said:


> Suit - Escena : Navy Pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
> Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Purple dots
> Pocket Square - Unknown brand : Purple & white check cotton
> Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown alligator skin
> Shoes - MTO Oxford Semi-brogues by G & L Handmade Shoes : Brown calf
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
> Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines on brown calf strap
> Scent - L'Eau D'Issey
> 
> https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes034le0.jpg
> 
> https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes042xq7.jpg
> 
> https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes040hl1.jpg
> 
> https://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes039jr8.jpg
> 
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clothes035fg5.jpg


Solid look. I love the pink pocket square with the purple tie: in fact, I wore a similar combo the other day.


----------



## base615

brokencycle said:


> Solid look. I love the pink pocket square with the purple tie: in fact, I wore a similar combo the other day.


Thanks very much


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's ensemble - images, then text.*

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000202qy3.jpg

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000232fc9.jpg

https://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000242pe2.jpg

(The natural order of things - text before image - has been subverted by the introduction of a digital camera into my life.)

Today's ensemble is, in some ways, the sartorial equivalent of leftovers, as the suit, fairly inappropriate for an ordinary Wednesday in my office, is one of the few "in use" in my closet (i.e. not in a dry cleaner's plastic cocoon), hence its selection for today's attire.

Black six-button, two-to-button, D/B suit (Polo, via Syms, with a side trip to the local tailor, to have it taken in some months ago, due to weight loss)

Blue and red multi-striped shirt on white, cutaway collar, double cuffs, semi-fitted (Lewin)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Cushioned-shaped lapis cufflinks set in gold-filled settings (my "travel" cufflinks - attractive enough, but "junk")

Silk pocket square - foulard in red, navy, gold and white, folded into four points (a new trick learned from the latest BB catalogue)

High-gloss black belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Floris Cefiro

Much more attire than is necessary for the conduct of business today, and fairly inappropriate, as stated, for work, but a refreshing change from khakis and polo shirts, now that there has been a cool spell of late here in NYC.

For your entertainment, then . . .


----------



## LD111134

I haven't posted in a while...


























Jack Victor charcoal 3-button side vented SB suit with grey bead stripes and rust track stripes
Zegna white silk pocket square with lime green borders and royal blue and lime green dots
Paul Frederick white and navy gingham check straight collar shirt with French cuffs
Bullock & Dolan sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inlaid onyx and mother-of-pearl in a checkerboard pattern
RL Polo teal repp necktie with magenta stripes
Coach black calfskin belt
Jos. A. Bank charcoal pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black plain-toe monkstraps
Stuhrling Original automatic tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s


Beautiful!



upr_crust said:


> https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000232fc9.jpg


Great to see pics. Everything fits nicely - I would have preferred a patterned red tie rather than a solid bright red, but your choice looks good too.



LD111134 said:


>


Bold colours, but they work nicely!


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Holdfast and Upr.

I'm wearing a tie that looks like a solid red today, too! (Although mine is with a white shirt, navy blazer and grey slacks and a navy and white pocket square.)


----------



## TMMKC

LD111134 said:


> I haven't posted in a while...
> 
> Jack Victor charcoal 3-button side vented SB suit with grey bead stripes and rust track stripes
> 
> Zegna white silk pocket square with lime green borders and royal blue and lime green dots
> Paul Frederick white and navy gingham check straight collar shirt with French cuffs
> Bullock & Dolan sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inlaid onyx and mother-of-pearl in a checkerboard pattern
> RL Polo teal repp necktie with magenta stripes
> Coach black calfskin belt
> Jos. A. Bank charcoal pattern socks
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black plain-toe monkstraps
> Stuhrling Original automatic tank watch with black crocodile strap


Outstanding! Excellent combo today.

I have that same suit, except mine is solid dark (not quote what I'd call "charcoal") grey. I really like Jack Victor suits and coats.


----------



## LD111134

TMMKC said:


> Outstanding! Excellent combo today.
> 
> I have that same suit, except mine is solid dark (not quote what I'd call "charcoal"). I really like Jack Victor suits and coats.


Thanks, TMMKC! Any friend of Harry Karay is a friend of mine. :icon_smile:


----------



## yachtie

2 btn.wool/silk/linen SC with "Parisian" lapels
Lt green w/white check shirt
Grey/pale pink silk knit tie
"pinky-coral" linen/silk square 
very pale beigey-grey wool slacks
(Not seen) Alden whiskey shell monkstraps and nagrani socks


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Bold colours, but they work nicely!


Thanks, HF! I love the suit, especially with that pocket square!


----------



## LD111134

yachtie said:


> 2 btn.wool/silk/linen SC with "Parisian" lapels
> Lt green w/white check shirt
> Grey/pale pink silk knit tie
> "pinky-coral" linen/silk square
> very pale beigey-grey wool slacks
> (Not seen) Alden whiskey shell monkstraps and nagrani socks


Very nice, Yachtie. Is that a Despos SC?


----------



## Acct2000

Great outfit, Yachtie!!! Truly sharp!

(As Forsbergacct2000 cringes in his mere navy blazer.)


----------



## yachtie

LD111134 said:


> Very nice, Yachtie. Is that a Despos SC?


 Yes it is, Thanks! :icon_smile: He has some really neat cloths stocked that don't show up in the books.


----------



## Holdfast

yachtie said:


> 2 btn.wool/silk/linen SC with "Parisian" lapels


Very stylish indeed! Is the "Parisian" lapel the same as a "cran-necker" lapel? It seems to be. Great fabric too.


----------



## LD111134

yachtie said:


> Yes it is, Thanks! :icon_smile: He has some really neat cloths stocked that don't show up in the books.


Despos must have you listed as an asset on his balance sheet! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## yachtie

LD111134 said:


> Despos must have you listed as an asset on his balance sheet! :icon_smile_wink:


Shop local. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## yachtie

Holdfast said:


> Very stylish indeed! Is the "Parisian" lapel the same as a "cran-necker" lapel? It seems to be. Great fabric too.


"Cran Parisienne" and "Cran Necker" are pretty similar- "Parisienne" extends the lapel beyond the collar and "Necker" keeps them even.


----------



## base615

Looking a bit monchromatic today;

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Mid Grey
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with blue and black pinstripes
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Black, charcoal and white weave
Pocket Square - Kent Wang : White jacquard silk
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Shoes - Julius Marlow derby : Black
Cufflinks - Nicholas Green
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines on brown calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey

https://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2808081kc3.jpg

https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2808082ch7.jpg


----------



## base615

I'm a big fan of this mate



Holdfast said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## upr_crust

*Suggestion duly noted, Holdfast . . . .*

I am intrigued by the concept of wearing a patterned red tie with the rather bold patterned shirt that I wore today. Had I thought about it more, I think that I have a subtly patterned tie in a slightly truer shade of red that would have done the trick - but, alas, next time.

Thanks for the compliments in any case, and expect more photos, now that I've joined the digital age ( be afraid, be very afraid . . . :icon_smile_big.

(and not to slight you by omission - thanks, Forsberg, for the compliment as well.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Brioni shirt
Malo pant
TB belt
NM socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Gearing down for the long weekend . . .*

When confronted with the available choices of attire left in my closet from a long and sartorially parched summer, the two choices were yet another black suit, or a sports jacket and odd trouser combo. As the Labor Day weekend is coming upon us quickly (at least here in the US - the UK has already had its August Bank Holiday), I opted for the more casual look.

Wheat-coloured sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (and, from the photos taken this morning, in need of tailoring - it appears too large, more so on camera than in real life - BB)

Brown end-on-end weave shirt, straight collar, button cuffs (BB)

Orange repp stripe tie - alternating stripes of gold and light blue (BB)

Moc-croc brown belt (Polo, via Syms)

Patterned orange silk pocket square, edged in light blue (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Light olive (or dark taupe - take your pick) wool gabardine trousers, pleated and cuffed (BB)

Taupe mid-calf socks (Polo via C21)

Brown wing-tip monk strap shoes (Finsbury of England, a French brand, Paris)

Penhaligon's Castile

Pictures to follow - taken, but not yet uploaded - a busy and early morning is to blame.

Pictures are here, though their worthiness is dubious at best, I fear (I am not pleased with the results).

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000292za0.jpg

https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000262rg5.jpg

https://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10000252er6.jpg


----------



## Weisser99

Holland & Sherry Sports Coat
Tessitura shirt
Doremuil trousers
Trafalgar belt
Nagrani socks
Versace Necktie.

Sports Jacket, Shirt and Trousers, custom tailored at CustomMen in New York.


----------



## pichao

base615 said:


> I'm a big fan of this mate


Yes, I think it is really elegant.

As always, I like the ties: What brand and what pattern is it?

(Sorry, I missed the picture, my question concerns Holdfast)


----------



## base615

Jacket - Pierucci : Black Velvet
Jeans - Diesel
Shirt - Bespoke by JH Cutler : White
Pocket Square - White linen from needlecraft shop
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Shoes - Stemar moccasins : Black
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Wheat-coloured sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (and, from the photos taken this morning, in need of tailoring - it appears too large, more so on camera than in real life - BB)[/URL]


Photos are definitely ruthless - they show up all the flaws we don't notice or have just got used to in a particular garment. Keep taking the snaps though; they're a great way of assessing what needs tailoring and what doesn't.



pichao said:


> Yes, I think it is really elegant.
> 
> As always, I like the ties: What brand and what pattern is it?
> 
> (Sorry, I missed the picture, my question concerns Holdfast)


Attolini tie. Dark maroon base, navy blue small spots, with a gold-ish border. Thank you, too.


----------



## Kraken

*First WAYWT post*

This is my first time posting on WAYWT. I went for dinner at my mom's house and I decided to dress up. I am on study break from work until october and I needed to wear my new MTM shirts and wash them to do final adjustments. Since I don't have the occasion to dress up, studying at home, I took this opportunity out of the house to try a dressed up look and a different color combination. First time tying my own tie, wearing a pocket square and leather soled shoes (park avenues but they are not in the picture since I changed shoes because I had to go in the forest after diner).



















-Joseph & Feiss (Moores brand) super 120 blue stripped suit
-Harry Rosen brand (no label, store stock) silk pocket square
-Blue diamond pattern on white ground MTM Mario master tailor dress shirt
-Red/Grey checkered tie Joseph & Feiss 
-Dockers brand shoe (I was wearing my new black park avenues during the evening)

The Moores stuff are from before I started reading on dressing well, but it doesn't look too shabby. I wanted to experiment my style and wanted to dress with a tie that didn't match colors of the dress shirt or the suit. I'm not sure how I folded the pocket square that way but it ended up like I wanted it. Comments appreciated.

PS. My left shoulder appears a little lower and it is because I have a scoliosis. I was too relaxed in one of full view picture and it is a bit more obvious.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Barneys pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons
RLP cologne


----------



## hockeyinsider

Kraken said:


> This is my first time posting on WAYWT. I went for dinner at my mom's house and I decided to dress up. I am on study break from work until october and I needed to wear my new MTM shirts and wash them to do final adjustments. Since I don't have the occasion to dress up, studying at home, I took this opportunity out of the house to try a dressed up look and a different color combination. First time tying my own tie, wearing a pocket square and leather soled shoes (park avenues but they are not in the picture since I changed shoes because I had to go in the forest after diner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Joseph & Feiss (Moores brand) super 120 blue stripped suit
> -Harry Rosen brand (no label, store stock) silk pocket square
> -Blue diamond pattern on white ground MTM Mario master tailor dress shirt
> -Red/Grey checkered tie Joseph & Feiss
> -Dockers brand shoe (I was wearing my new black park avenues during the evening)
> 
> The Moores stuff are from before I started reading on dressing well, but it doesn't look too shabby. I wanted to experiment my style and wanted to dress with a tie that didn't match colors of the dress shirt or the suit. I'm not sure how I folded the pocket square that way but it ended up like I wanted it. Comments appreciated.
> 
> PS. My left shoulder appears a little lower and it is because I have a scoliosis. I was too relaxed in one of full view picture and it is a bit more obvious.


I like everything except the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*The savagery that the camera can reveal . . .*

. . . is, in some ways worse than the savagery that the mirror can reveal.

I think that my displeasure at the latest batch of photos is not only from the fact that the jacket in question looked too big, it is also from the fact that I looked "too big" underneath it. I can only hope that it is a flaw of the camera, and not of my eyeballs (or my waistline) that is causing this :icon_smile:.

However, fear not - I will continue to take pictures, though the weather for next week, though predicted to be sunny, is also predicted to be warmer than is comfortable for suit-wearing, such that it may be a while before I inflict photos upon the unsuspecting masses.



Holdfast said:


> Photos are definitely ruthless - they show up all the flaws we don't notice or have just got used to in a particular garment. Keep taking the snaps though; they're a great way of assessing what needs tailoring and what doesn't.


----------



## saraht

You people are all waering such fancy clothes that i'm kinda ashamed to post here :icon_smile_big:

But there it is :

- Adidas T-shirt, pink
- no-name  (unknown manufacurer) Jeans, light blue
- Adidas shoes, women, pink and light brown
- D&G earings and neclklace


----------



## Tonyp

Kraken said:


> This is my first time posting on WAYWT. I went for dinner at my mom's house and I decided to dress up. I am on study break from work until october and I needed to wear my new MTM shirts and wash them to do final adjustments. Since I don't have the occasion to dress up, studying at home, I took this opportunity out of the house to try a dressed up look and a different color combination. First time tying my own tie, wearing a pocket square and leather soled shoes (park avenues but they are not in the picture since I changed shoes because I had to go in the forest after diner).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Joseph & Feiss (Moores brand) super 120 blue stripped suit
> -Harry Rosen brand (no label, store stock) silk pocket square
> -Blue diamond pattern on white ground MTM Mario master tailor dress shirt
> -Red/Grey checkered tie Joseph & Feiss
> -Dockers brand shoe (I was wearing my new black park avenues during the evening)
> 
> The Moores stuff are from before I started reading on dressing well, but it doesn't look too shabby. I wanted to experiment my style and wanted to dress with a tie that didn't match colors of the dress shirt or the suit. I'm not sure how I folded the pocket square that way but it ended up like I wanted it. Comments appreciated.
> 
> PS. My left shoulder appears a little lower and it is because I have a scoliosis. I was too relaxed in one of full view picture and it is a bit more obvious.


I think the tie is too busy for the suit and shirt. Something a little more classic would be better. Also the shirt collar looks like it is too low. you seem to have a longer neck and maybe a higher collar would look better.


----------



## Bespoke Trout

As long as the scale of the two strips is different, it works. The suit stripe is just narrow enough to contrast with the wide striped shirt. I think you pulled it off well enough.

Bespoke Trout.


----------



## KeithR

Kraken said:


> ...The Moores stuff are from before I started reading on dressing well, but it doesn't look too shabby. I wanted to experiment my style and wanted to dress with a tie that didn't match colors of the dress shirt or the suit. I'm not sure how I folded the pocket square that way but it ended up like I wanted it. Comments appreciated...


Red tie is fine, but the pattern doesn't suit. Change the tie, shorten the trousers (or pull them up higher), and unbutton the top button.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers
MJ cologne


----------



## Jovan

Why are you scolding me? What did I do wrong, Daddy?

(Oh, and nice outfit. )


----------



## Holdfast

Jovan said:


> Why are you scolding me? What did I do wrong, Daddy?


Because you all DESERVE it! :devil:


----------



## Tonyp

Kraken: I also agree that you shold have less break in the trousers and you look tall so maybe you should not button the top button of your suit or get a high stsnce two button.


----------



## sideshow09

a pair of shorts. not to much. its hot has heck were here


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
PS socks
Kiton monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## base615

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Mid Grey
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with pinstripes in navy, sky blue, maroon and pink
Tie - Michelsons knit : Navy
Pocket Square - Paul Smith : Maroon with white dots
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Shoes - Florsheim Imperial derby full brogue : Black
Cufflinks - Vintage silver and mother of pearl circa 1915
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Menichetti pant
BJ belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers
Chanel cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Yawn. Monday. Work. Sigh.


----------



## 16412

yachtie said:


> 2 btn.wool/silk/linen SC with "Parisian" lapels...


That looks really nice.

The notch is close to birds mouth.


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Light blue and white weave
Tie - Michelsons knit : Chocolate (tied in FIH just for Phat Guido)
Pocket Square - Herringbone : Cream cotton with herringbone pattern
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown alligator
Shoes - MTO Oxford semi-brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Brown
Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines on brown calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## suitsyousir

Went to the Vineyard for Labor Day. Spontaneously rented a moped and went over to Gay Head (<snicker>) with the missues. My first time on a moped.

Jacket: Canali (yes, double vents )
Shirt: Tyrwhitt
Trousers: Bespoke/MTM (can't remember) by Mr. Asif of Episkopi
Shoes: AE Park Ave

I think the picture's hilarious. Within half an hour, I was a lot more comfortable riding the thing.

PS: Left half asleep. Forgot pocket square. Probably better that way.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Aerosoles penny loafers
Puig cologne


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Light blue and white weave
> Tie - Michelsons knit : Chocolate (tied in FIH just for Phat Guido)
> Pocket Square - Herringbone : Cream cotton with herringbone pattern
> Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown alligator
> Shoes - MTO Oxford semi-brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Brown
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
> Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines on brown calf strap
> Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


I like the colour palette, but have to admit to being a bit of a forum outlier when it comes to silk knit ties. They have their place and can look very good, but personally, with such a formally patterned suit, I don't wear them and find them a bit jarring (esp. in a solid colour).



suitsyousir said:


> Went to the Vineyard for Labor Day. Spontaneously rented a moped and went over to Gay Head (<snicker>) with the missues. My first time on a moped.
> ...
> PS: Left half asleep. Forgot pocket square. Probably better that way.


Indeed - the pocket square would never have co-ordinated with the brightly multi-coloured moped! 

Great photo.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

base615 said:


> Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Light blue and white weave
> Tie - Michelsons knit : Chocolate (tied in FIH just for Phat Guido)
> Pocket Square - Herringbone : Cream cotton with herringbone pattern
> Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown alligator
> Shoes - MTO Oxford semi-brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Brown
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
> Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines on brown calf strap
> Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


Love those shoes.


----------



## base615

Holdfast said:


> I like the colour palette, but have to admit to being a bit of a forum outlier when it comes to silk knit ties. They have their place and can look very good, but personally, with such a formally patterned suit, I don't wear them and find them a bit jarring (esp. in a solid colour).


You're probably right, I get a mixed reaction to my knits



The Sartorial Executive said:


> Love those shoes.


Thanks very much.

Today:

Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Light blue and white stripes
Tie - Rhodes & Beckett : Navy with white flowers
Pocket Square - Plain white linen from needlecraft shop
Belt - Nodopiano : Black
Shoes - Joseph plain captoe Oxford : Black
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## brokencycle

Holdfast said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Great to see pics. Everything fits nicely - I would have preferred a patterned red tie rather than a solid bright red, but your choice looks good too.
> 
> Bold colours, but they work nicely!


I always like your stuff; however, your pants seem a bit long to me. I've been told that they should not break in back, is that true? I like the nice full break though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Trafalgar belt
LP pant
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers
Darphin cologne


----------



## deandbn

*Beautiful*



base615 said:


> You're probably right, I get a mixed reaction to my knits
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Light blue and white stripes
> Tie - Rhodes & Beckett : Navy with white flowers
> Pocket Square - Plain white linen from needlecraft shop
> Belt - Nodopiano : Black
> Shoes - Joseph plain captoe Oxford : Black
> Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black calf strap
> Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


You have a beautiful wardrobe of clothes. Really smart - and the shoes wow!


----------



## base615

deandbn said:


> You have a beautiful wardrobe of clothes. Really smart - and the shoes wow!


Many thanks for the compliment but I'm really not anywhere close to some of the others here :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

yachtie said:


> 2 btn.wool/silk/linen SC with "Parisian" lapels
> Lt green w/white check shirt
> Grey/pale pink silk knit tie
> "pinky-coral" linen/silk square
> very pale beigey-grey wool slacks
> (Not seen) Alden whiskey shell monkstraps and nagrani socks


This coat is fantastic!


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Light blue and white stripes
> Tie - Rhodes & Beckett : Navy with white flowers


Beautiful combo.



brokencycle said:


> I always like your stuff; however, your pants seem a bit long to me. I've been told that they should not break in back, is that true? I like the nice full break though.


Funnily enough, I think I did tighten up my braces a fraction after taking that snap. Good eye.


----------



## upr_crust

*A technical question for base615 and/or kraken*

I view AAAC from my office (a large bank), which restricts usage of image-hosting services such as imageshack or tinypic, to the point where I cannot see many of the photos from postings at work.

However, I have never had a problem seeing the photos from recent postings from kraken or base615. I am curious at to which image-posting service these nice gentlemen use (if they would be so kind as to tell me - a private message or a posting here would be fine).


----------



## Kraken

*Answer to upr_crust*

I am posting this for upr_crust but posted for everyone to help out anyone else this may interest.

I use www.photobucket.com to upload my pictures and then I click on the IMG link (it copies it) and I paste it straight in here. If you look at my other posts, they were all edited to get the pictures right and now I got it working. Here is an example of the image link (I removed the IMG bracket so you can see the text line):

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk140/Kraken999/WAYWT1.jpg

Hopefully this will help you out.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Back to school, back to school...*

...to prove to dad that I'm not a fool. Can anyone here remember which movie this line is from...it still makes me laugh!

Anyway, a little humor can lighten the mood, but leaving my daughter in day care for the first time was gut wrenching. Her first day there was tough, but by day 2, she was a trooper...laughing and loving life!

So here is my attempt to look presentable to the kids on the first and second day. First up, the same Hickey Freeman khaki suit I wore to a summer wedding the 2nd of August, but altered more to my liking, with a blue and white check bespoke shirt from Ercole with a Brooks Brothers blue and white striped tie. I nice, crisp white linen pocket square courtesey of JCrew and a pair of AE McNeils in chili rounded the look out...sockless of course, as it was nearly 90 by afternoon dismissal. The hat is courtesey of Brooklyn Industries and the shades are RayBan. Obviously when I say "courtesey of", I did pay for them myself, and they were not gifts of the companies...it just sounds fancy!










Here's the same suit *before* the second set of alterations:










Second day blues...my navy bespoke blazer from Ercole, a Turnbull and Asser red, white and blue gingham check shirt, a red 2.75 inch Banana Republic Tie with HUGO light brown trousers and a Coach brown leather belt with brass buckle. This look is accentuated by a deep red and gold pocket square with Banana Republic light brown penny loafers, again sans socks.










Two more days of teaching, then a night with the Fratellis at Roseland...woohoo!


----------



## base615

Holdfast said:


> Beautiful combo.


Very cool suit

In a rush this morning so wasn't able to take proper pictures.

Suit - Escena : Navy with light pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
Tie - Michel Rosen : Pink with blue and yellow dots
Pocket Square - Kent Wang - Yellow linen with white border
Belt - Nodopiano : Black
Shoes - Florsheim derbies : Black
Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 silver & mother of pearl
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black calf strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry jacket
Brioni shirt
Penny cufflinks
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
JL penny loafers
ADP cologne


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_4133.jpg


Excellent!



base615 said:


> Pocket Square - Kent Wang - Yellow linen with white border


Beautifully folded; I never can do crisp multi-point folds well.

Revenge of my infamous white "Anne Hathaway" trench... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

^Way to rock it, Anne! :aportnoy:


----------



## Tonyp

rgrossicone said:


> ...to prove to dad that I'm not a fool. Can anyone here remember which movie this line is from...it still makes me laugh!
> 
> Anyway, a little humor can lighten the mood, but leaving my daughter in day care for the first time was gut wrenching. Her first day there was tough, but by day 2, she was a trooper...laughing and loving life!
> 
> So here is my attempt to look presentable to the kids on the first and second day. First up, the same Hickey Freeman khaki suit I wore to a summer wedding the 2nd of August, but altered more to my liking, with a blue and white check bespoke shirt from Ercole with a Brooks Brothers blue and white striped tie. I nice, crisp white linen pocket square courtesey of JCrew and a pair of AE McNeils in chili rounded the look out...sockless of course, as it was nearly 90 by afternoon dismissal. The hat is courtesey of Brooklyn Industries and the shades are RayBan. Obviously when I say "courtesey of", I did pay for them myself, and they were not gifts of the companies...it just sounds fancy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the same suit *before* the second set of alterations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day blues...my navy bespoke blazer from Ercole, a Turnbull and Asser red, white and blue gingham check shirt, a red 2.75 inch Banana Republic Tie with HUGO light brown trousers and a Coach brown leather belt with brass buckle. This look is accentuated by a deep red and gold pocket square with Banana Republic light brown penny loafers, again sans socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more days of teaching, then a night with the Fratellis at Roseland...woohoo!


Top suit looks and fits very nice. I would either tie a smaller knot or find a thinner silk. The knot of the tie is too big. How can you not wear socks with those shoes!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some Socks For Thursday and Lunch Detention*

OK, so I decided to throw on a pair of socks today. Thats big news considering its 95 degrees out. Today's attire consists of:
APC Plaid Sportcoat
(The cut is a bit odd, with very closed quarters and a weird button stance...I showed two pics of it, one with it as a standard 3 button and the other with a rolling 3 to 2...not sure which it was meant to be...any ideas? For most of the day I wore it with the top two buttoned.)
White Ferre Shirt
Light Blue JCrew Chambray Tie
Dark Brown HUGO Slacks
Brown with Silver Buckle Polo Belt
Brown Too Boot NY Wingtips
Duchamps Socks
Topping it off was a bit eccentric, but i liked it...and used a colorful Goorin Trilby.

If uprcrust were a teacher like me, he'd say, "Stylish enough to keep my class up for a lunch detention)...on the third day of school...do you believe these bastards?!



























The 3 to 2 Roll


----------



## base615

Holdfast said:


> Beautifully folded; I never can do crisp multi-point folds well./quote]
> 
> I can only do it with an iron and it only seems to work well with my Kent Wang squares. Possibly something to do with the silk border but I'm not sure on that.
> 
> Love the suit again today, who made it?


----------



## base615

rgrossicone said:


> The cut is a bit odd, with very closed quarters and a weird button stance...I showed two pics of it, one with it as a standard 3 button and the other with a rolling 3 to 2...not sure which it was meant to be...any ideas? For most of the day I wore it with the top two buttoned.)


I prefer the top two buttoned personally.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*How prescient a remark you've made, rgrossicone . . .*



rgrossicone said:


> If uprcrust were a teacher like me, he'd say, "Stylish enough to keep my class up for a lunch detention)...on the third day of school...do you believe these bastards?!


Education was seemingly part of the genetic makeup of my family, as both parents were schoolteachers (though my mother only substituted when I was growing up).

Although it would have been odd for my father to have said the phrase "Stylish enough . . .", it would have been well within his sartorial means to be stylish enough to keep his class for lunch detention, or to inject the principles of higher mathematics into their little heads (he taught math for some 30+ years).

My condolences on having to teach 13-year-olds - a very awkward age, and one in which the levels of intelligence clash hard with raging hormones and produce generally unbearable brats, an effect which, for most, is happily only temporary.


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully folded; I never can do crisp multi-point folds well.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only do it with an iron and it only seems to work well with my Kent Wang squares. Possibly something to do with the silk border but I'm not sure on that.
Click to expand...

Ah, an iron! That's the secret. I decide what square to wear each morning, and by then it's too late to get the iron out to press them, so I just roughly fold them, which explains why they never look neat.



> Love the suit again today, who made it?


Ede & Ravenscroft MTM.



rgrossicone said:


> APC Plaid Sportcoat


Nice jacket - I like it as a true 3B when you're wearing the hat, and as a 3-2 roll when you're not. I think the lapel rolls ok with both options.

Wardrobe rotated for autumn, and out comes a light-ish weight grey worsted flannel...


----------



## rgrossicone

*Creative Fridays Are Back!!*

OK, so my first Friday back at work. I wore skinny faded black Seven for all Mankind Jeans, black Starr brogues by Paul Smith, black APC hopsack sportcoat, blue red black and cream madras shirt by JCrew and a skinny light blue Theory tie. On top, covering the dome, is a black Kangol hat, not sure what style its called? Anyone?



















Whaddya think of the custom lining job I had done?? I love it!


----------



## gnatty8

Some more crossposts:

Jacket is Luciano Barbera, cashmere, almost weightless. Tie is RLPL, shirt is Borrelli. Trousers are Brooks Brothers (herringbone, hard to spot) and shoes are Grenson Masterpiece.


----------



## gnatty8

And one more, this time from a nondescript hotel room. 

Navy blazer would almost work in Trad forum. Made from a Loro Piana hopsack material. Shirt is a very pale green herringbone Lorenzini. 




Tie is Ferragamo with little skiers on it:


----------



## playdohh22

gnatty8 said:


> Navy blazer would almost work in Trad forum. Made from a Loro Piana hopsack material.


I like the sack blazer. :icon_smile:

Pair it with a button down shirt and a pair of khakis. And on its way to the trad forum!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Brion shirt
Gucci pant
Cartier belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers
AOS cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the suggestion . . .*

I believe that my employer has blocked my access to all photo-upload web sites, but at least, if I upload from home, I'll be able to see myself (and others) posted via photobucket.com.



Kraken said:


> I am posting this for upr_crust but posted for everyone to help out anyone else this may interest.
> 
> I use www.photobucket.com to upload my pictures and then I click on the IMG link (it copies it) and I paste it straight in here. If you look at my other posts, they were all edited to get the pictures right and now I got it working. Here is an example of the image link (I removed the IMG bracket so you can see the text line):
> 
> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk140/Kraken999/WAYWT1.jpg
> 
> Hopefully this will help you out.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> I believe that my employer has blocked my access to all photo-upload web sites...


Spoilsports!


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> Spoilsports!


very nice! i thrifted a tie today pretty similar to that one except it has a different texture and the dots are more polka-dottish (if you get what i'm saying, lol). and i really like the shoes.


----------



## rgrossicone

What impresses me most about your style is that you look great in simple, more conswrvative things (like pictured) as well as your louder get ups...those shoes are great, are they Trickers? They are shaped a bit like my Trickers tan boots. Nice Hold!



Holdfast said:


> Spoilsports!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> What impresses me most about your style is that you look great in simple, more conswrvative things (like pictured) as well as your louder get ups...those shoes are great, are they Trickers? They are shaped a bit like my Trickers tan boots. Nice Hold!


Thanks! The shoes are Loake Exeters from the 1880 line. I have 3 pairs of 1880 line shoes (Wells in black, Durham in a mid-brown and these dark brown burnished Exeters). They're great wet weather beaters - and it was absolutely tipping down with rain by mid-afternoon today!


----------



## playdohh22

Holdfast said:


> Spoilsports!


HF, very nice jacket. Who makes it?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
DY cufflinks
TA tie
MD belt
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
RLP cologne


----------



## Holdfast

playdohh22 said:


> HF, very nice jacket. Who makes it?


Thanks. Ede & Ravenscroft MTM (Dormeuil cloth, IIRC and stag horn buttons).


----------



## AlanC

Optimo steel gray porkpie
BB shirt
Faconnable houndstooth tie
Trafalgar LE braces
Zegna Taglio Esclusivo suit
Kent Wang snowflake pocket square
Pantherella OTC navy hose
C&J for Tom James semi-brogue 'Bartons'

blurry detail:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
IB shirt
BC pant
KS belt
JB socks
testoni bluchers
Kenzo cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*My sentiments exactly . . .*

In response to my note that my employer has blocked all photo-upload web sites, holdfast said the quote below:



Holdfast said:


> Spoilsports!


I am in agreement, but what can I say?


----------



## LD111134

*Haven't posted in a while to the WAYWT thread...*


























Canali charcoal brown 3-button side vented SB suit
Robert Talbott copper glen plaid silk pocket square with orange-red, lilac, gold and lime green borders
Paul Frederick white/cornflower blue/rust glen plaid shirt with white spread collar and white french cuffs
Brooks Brothers gold plated cufflinks with cobalt blue ceramic inlay
Robert Talbott navy/raspberry repp necktie
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt
Cobalt blue socks with brown/white windowpane plaid
Alden #8 shell cordovan balmoral wingtips
Stuhrling Original tank watch with black crocodile strap


----------



## AlanC

upr_crust said:


> I am in agreement, but what can I say?


Insist that you're an iGent who needs access to his e-friends! :icon_smile_wink:

It does bite, though.


----------



## Acct2000

Great Outfit, Alan!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Lack of access for photo uploads from the office doth bite the big one . . .*

. . . but I will see what can be done from the home front with the new digital camera.

If I look as if there are satchels below my eyes, simply assume that the pictures were taken too early in the morning. (Let us hope that I am so stylish that even the bags under my eyes will be Vuittons! :icon_smile_big



AlanC said:


> Insist that you're an iGent who needs access to his e-friends! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> It does bite, though.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> Faconnable houndstooth tie





LD111134 said:


> [*]Robert Talbott navy/raspberry repp necktie


Two excellent ties!

Busy day at work, but off out tonight to drown my sorrows in St Estephe (it's my birthday. Another year older, and UNwiser, one hopes...  ).


----------



## LD111134

*Happy birthday, Holdfast*

Another virgo on the forum! :biggrin2:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati ankle boots
Prada cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*My first stab at photobucket . . .*

. . . footwear for the last two days (yesterday and today). The lace-ups are today's shoes (Barney's own brand) and the loafers are yesterday's (J & M Reegans).

Hope that you enjoy.

https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/p1000051.jpg

https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000050.jpg

BTW, happy belated birthday, holdfast!


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Another virgo on the forum! :biggrin2:





upr_crust said:


> BTW, happy belated birthday, holdfast!


Thanks guys! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Nice kicks upr!

If you want the photo to show up, copy and paste the last link...then you can have em direct.



upr_crust said:


> . . . footwear for the last two days (yesterday and today). The lace-ups are today's shoes (Barney's own brand) and the loafers are yesterday's (J & M Reegans).
> 
> Hope that you enjoy.
> 
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/p1000051.jpg
> 
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000050.jpg
> 
> BTW, happy belated birthday, holdfast!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment, and the advice . . .*

. . . when next I post, I will use the IMG link, rather than the direct one, si?

(With the decrease of rain and temperature, and increase of sunshine, maybe tomorrow will be a suited day . . .)



rgrossicone said:


> Nice kicks upr!
> 
> If you want the photo to show up, copy and paste the last link...then you can have em direct.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RLPL pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps
Lalique cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*When the philosopher says "Genug with the brown shoes, already yet . . ."*

Here's today's footwear, at least, with the possibility of more photos of attire to come . . .










In case I am unable to post more photos, at least here's the verbal description of the day's ensemble:

Black striped two-button side-vented suit, pleated trousers, cuffed (BB GF Regent model)

Pink end-on-end weave shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Violet silk repp stripe tie, narrow light blue stripes edged in white (BB)

Blue enamelled new five-pence pieces, sterling backs (Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg - can't remember which)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points (allegedly four, but slightly botched in the folding)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC, on clearance - Jay Kos upgraded to Edward Green)

Straw fedora (it's still warm enough for a straw hat)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough style to face what will be the last working day of this week (a long weekend jaunt is planned).


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday and Tuesdays Attire*

RLBL Glenn Plaid Suit
RLBL Purple Shirt
Silver Cuff Links
C&J Brogues
Purple Argyle Socks
HUGO skinny white tie

Something about the fit of this suit seemed a little off to me, can you guys spot anything? I know the sleeves are a bit short, but I like them that length.



















Tuesday I had on my bespoke Navy Blazer from Ercole on 13th Avenue. Underneath was a Versace Collection wite spread collar shirt with a Psycho Bunny Blue Tie. In the breast pocket was an Armani Blue Square. Trousers were a Ben Sherman Cotton Check in Gray and Blue (I think) and for chausseurs I was wearing my John Varvatos oxfords. The socks brought some color, but the personality of the outfit in my mind, were the custom cufflinks my wife bought me for my first Father's Day (eventhough she (the baby) arrived a few days later!). They are pieces from maps, one being where my roots stem from, Basilicata Italy, San Fele to be exact, a small mountain town just north west of Potenza, while the other link is my home now, my beloved burough of churches, Brooklyn.


----------



## evanrose

*Looking Good..*

... but what's with all the bottled water? New York City water is the best in the world!


----------



## Tonyp

rgrossicone said:


> RLBL Glenn Plaid Suit
> RLBL Purple Shirt
> Silver Cuff Links
> C&J Brogues
> Purple Argyle Socks
> HUGO skinny white tie
> 
> Something about the fit of this suit seemed a little off to me, can you guys spot anything? I know the sleeves are a bit short, but I like them that length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday I had on my bespoke Navy Blazer from Ercole on 13th Avenue. Underneath was a Versace Collection wite spread collar shirt with a Psycho Bunny Blue Tie. In the breast pocket was an Armani Blue Square. Trousers were a Ben Sherman Cotton Check in Gray and Blue (I think) and for chausseurs I was wearing my John Varvatos oxfords. The socks brought some color, but the personality of the outfit in my mind, were the custom cufflinks my wife bought me for my first Father's Day (eventhough she (the baby) arrived a few days later!). They are pieces from maps, one being where my roots stem from, Basilicata Italy, San Fele to be exact, a small mountain town just north west of Potenza, while the other link is my home now, my beloved burough of churches, Brooklyn.


Hard to tell the problem with the fit of the GP RLBL suit in the photos. but it looks to me like the shoulders are a little narrow causing the waist to look like it is too suppressed. I like purple but I think a lighter lavender shirt would look better and I would not wear that color tie. It comes off as cream on the photo and monitor.


----------



## LD111134

*Dressed for a Lyric Opera event after work...*

























Hickey-Freeman 6x2 DB side vented navy suit with faint rust and cornflower blue multi-stripes
Brooks Brothers cotton pocket square - white with navy and light blue trim
Charles Tyrwhitt white/navy gingham check cutaway collar shirt with French cuffs
Battistoni bright orange-red necktie with folding canvas beach chair (!) pattern
Brooks Brothers sterling silver cufflinks with inlay ceramic dark orange-red and black "Stewart" tartan pattern
Mark Shale British tan calfskin belt
Dark navy blue pattern socks
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company British tan plain captoe bluchers
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## citagrrl

It's all about European cut.


----------



## citagrrl

*Nice wingtips*

:aportnoy:


upr_crust said:


> Here's today's footwear, at least, with the possibility of more photos of attire to come . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case I am unable to post more photos, at least here's the verbal description of the day's ensemble:
> 
> Black striped two-button side-vented suit, pleated trousers, cuffed (BB GF Regent model)
> 
> Pink end-on-end weave shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)
> 
> Violet silk repp stripe tie, narrow light blue stripes edged in white (BB)
> 
> Blue enamelled new five-pence pieces, sterling backs (Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg - can't remember which)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points (allegedly four, but slightly botched in the folding)
> 
> Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport via Syms)
> 
> Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC, on clearance - Jay Kos upgraded to Edward Green)
> 
> Straw fedora (it's still warm enough for a straw hat)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> Enough style to face what will be the last working day of this week (a long weekend jaunt is planned).


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> RLBL Glenn Plaid Suit


This looks vaguely familiar... 

I think you could shorten the shirt sleeves a touch, then consider letting the jacket out in the waist a little. Possibly then the jacket length could be shortened a touch, though maybe not. Check after letting the waist out a fraction.



LD111134 said:


> [*]Hickey-Freeman 6x2 DB side vented navy suit with faint rust and cornflower blue multi-stripes


Nice looking fabric!


----------



## JordanH.

first time wearing a blazer to class. misplaced my pocket square right before leaving and i decided not to put on a tie.
anyway,
navy blazer
white shirt (i don't like the fit of the neck, even though i had the first button unbuttoned during the day)
grey windowpane pants
navy blue socks with grey paisley
bluchers (in chili, i believe)


----------



## rgrossicone

evanrose said:


> ... but what's with all the bottled water? New York City water is the best in the world!


Not when your building is almost 100 years old...my work and home. Water is only as good as the pipes it travels through....


----------



## rgrossicone

JordanH. said:


> first time wearing a blazer to class. misplaced my pocket square right before leaving and i decided not to put on a tie.
> anyway,
> navy blazer
> white shirt (i don't like the fit of the neck, even though i had the first button unbuttoned during the day)
> grey windowpane pants
> navy blue socks with grey paisley
> bluchers (in chili, i believe)


Looking good Jordan!


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> This looks vaguely familiar...
> 
> I think you could shorten the shirt sleeves a touch, then consider letting the jacket out in the waist a little. Possibly then the jacket length could be shortened a touch, though maybe not. Check after letting the waist out a fraction.
> 
> Nice looking fabric!


Loving the roped shoulders!


----------



## DerekHowlett

rgrossicone said:


> RLBL Glenn Plaid Suit
> RLBL Purple Shirt
> Silver Cuff Links
> C&J Brogues
> Purple Argyle Socks
> HUGO skinny white tie
> 
> Something about the fit of this suit seemed a little off to me, can you guys spot anything? I know the sleeves are a bit short, but I like them that length.
> 
> Tuesday I had on my bespoke Navy Blazer from Ercole on 13th Avenue. Underneath was a Versace Collection wite spread collar shirt with a Psycho Bunny Blue Tie. In the breast pocket was an Armani Blue Square. Trousers were a Ben Sherman Cotton Check in Gray and Blue (I think) and for chausseurs I was wearing my John Varvatos oxfords. The socks brought some color, but the personality of the outfit in my mind, were the custom cufflinks my wife bought me for my first Father's Day (eventhough she (the baby) arrived a few days later!). They are pieces from maps, one being where my roots stem from, Basilicata Italy, San Fele to be exact, a small mountain town just north west of Potenza, while the other link is my home now, my beloved burough of churches, Brooklyn.


Is this the 40L that Holdfast was selling?

The jacket does seem long and comparing to the other jackets you have posted it does seem tight through the mid section.


----------



## upr_crust

*Here's the rest of today's attire - better late than never . . .*





















upr_crust said:


> Here's today's footwear, at least, with the possibility of more photos of attire to come . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case I am unable to post more photos, at least here's the verbal description of the day's ensemble:
> 
> Black striped two-button side-vented suit, pleated trousers, cuffed (BB GF Regent model)
> 
> Pink end-on-end weave shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)
> 
> Violet silk repp stripe tie, narrow light blue stripes edged in white (BB)
> 
> Blue enamelled new five-pence pieces, sterling backs (Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg - can't remember which)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points (allegedly four, but slightly botched in the folding)
> 
> Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport via Syms)
> 
> Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC, on clearance - Jay Kos upgraded to Edward Green)
> 
> Straw fedora (it's still warm enough for a straw hat)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> Enough style to face what will be the last working day of this week (a long weekend jaunt is planned).


----------



## LD111134

Very nice, Upr_crust! I have almost the exact same tie from Paul Frederick that I'll be wearing tomorrow!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
FM cologne


----------



## balder

Tonyp said:


> Hard to tell the problem with the fit of the GP RLBL suit in the photos. but it looks to me like the shoulders are a little narrow causing the waist to look like it is too suppressed. I like purple but I think a lighter lavender shirt would look better and I would not wear that color tie. It comes off as cream on the photo and monitor.


I love the cufflinks,it's a great idea.I must try and get some made for me-Edinburgh and Liverpool!


----------



## rgrossicone

balder said:


> I love the cufflinks,it's a great idea.I must try and get some made for me-Edinburgh and Liverpool!


Thanks! I wish my wife remembered where she got them, all she does know was she found this artist online. :crazy:


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


>


AWESOME LOOK! Very Kevin Spacey (Midnight in the Garden)...god I miss Savannah!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

An old comfortable Oscar Jacobson (Swedish) dark country herringbone tweed jacket with large muted check lines almost invisible - leather buttons. https://www.oscarjacobson.com/
Checked country shirt under a round neck green cotton jumper (close weave)
Dark green cords (narrow ribbed)
Red socks 
Mid-brown oiled country brogues.

So Anglo-Irish in style that it hurts! :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Love that tie RG! :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134

Hickey-Freeman charcoal pinstripe 6x2 side vented DB suit;
RL Polo lemon yellow jacquard paisley silk pocket square with maroon foulard pattern
Paul Frederick white/charcoal-navy bengal stripe shirt with contrasting white tab collar and white French cuffs
Steven Land orange tie with pink and cream-yellow pattern
James Davis of Memphis sterling silver cufflinks with only inlay
Coach black calfskin belt
Charcoal socks with medium grey lattice pattern
Alden black wingtip kiltie slip-ons
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch


----------



## Holdfast

DerekHowlett said:


> Is this the 40L that Holdfast was selling?


Not to speak for him, but no it isn't the 40L (though it is from me, from a while back). I forget exactly what size he is - I think maybe 38R or 40R.



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P10000601.jpg
> 
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P10000591.jpg


Brilliant shirt/tie/suit combo. Much respect!

Presentation at work today, so stayed sleek... made sure they could see the cheeky socks though, when perching on the edge of the desk later!


----------



## Acct2000

I really like your outfit, Upr Crust. Holdfast, your outfit is simply elegantly classic!! 

(And I thought I was cool in my brand new brown and black business casual shirt.)


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Not to speak for him, but no it isn't the 40L (though it is from me, from a while back). I forget exactly what size he is - I think maybe 38R or 40R.


Good memory...38R.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Holdfast said:


> Not to speak for him, but no it isn't the 40L (though it is from me, from a while back). I forget exactly what size he is - I think maybe 38R or 40R.
> 
> Brilliant shirt/tie/suit combo. Much respect!
> 
> Presentation at work today, so stayed sleek... made sure they could see the cheeky socks though, when perching on the edge of the desk later!


Had I read a description of this outfit and then the sock selection, I never would have thought it would work. Seeing is believing. My good man, you're a sock genius. :teacha:


----------



## gnatty8

Some cross posts for your consideration:

This is so mainstream and unremarkable I almost didn't post it, then I thought bandwidth is free, so WTF..



With flash and without..


----------



## gnatty8

Business casual today, left my tie at home:

Sportcoat is Polo, shirt is RL Black Label, trousers are Etro (and cotton, explaining the wrinkles), and shoes, Ferragamo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Barbera pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne


----------



## Jovan

gnatty, great outfits. Maybe a less cut away collar for going tieless? The points look like they get a bit lost in the coat's collar. I'd also like antique brass buttons on that sport coat since it's navy, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> This is so mainstream and unremarkable I almost didn't post it, then I thought bandwidth is free, so WTF...


Love the tie. Overall, though, I think the second outfit works better.

Messing around with a different look today, which is actually nicked from Loro Piana's catalogue for the coming season (though not done with LP items). Autumn has definitely arrived - damp day with a definite chill in the air...


----------



## omanae

*Maybe I'm still not posting images correctly*










https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1020014in0.jpg


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> gnatty, great outfits. Maybe a less cut away collar for going tieless? The points look like they get a bit lost in the coat's collar. I'd also like antique brass buttons on that sport coat since it's navy, but that's just my personal preference.


The collar on the Black Label shirt is very tiny, and spread, which explains its hide and seek.

I think the patch pockets give this enough of a sportcoat look, and given I have 3 other navy blazers with brass/pewter, I think I'll stick with the horn. Thanks!


----------



## gnatty8

@ Holdfast,

Yes, I agree, I like number two much better. 

I love the sweater, is it sleeveless or a full cardigan?


----------



## NH_Clark

Holdfast said:


> Not to speak for him, but no it isn't the 40L (though it is from me, from a while back). I forget exactly what size he is - I think maybe 38R or 40R.
> 
> Brilliant shirt/tie/suit combo. Much respect!
> 
> Presentation at work today, so stayed sleek... made sure they could see the cheeky socks though, when perching on the edge of the desk later!


Oh my.... I love that tie! <drools> I have a perfect suit that needs a tie like that!! Very nice ensemble!


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> @ Holdfast,
> 
> Yes, I agree, I like number two much better.
> 
> I love the sweater, is it sleeveless or a full cardigan?


Full cardigan. I started a thread over on SF asking for more advice on how to wear it as beyond this look, I'm struggling for ideas without looking too fuddy-duddy.



NH_Clark said:


> Oh my.... I love that tie! <drools> I have a perfect suit that needs a tie like that!! Very nice ensemble!


Thanks! The tie is Asquith & Fox (department store brand, I think from either Allders or Debenhams over here). But the pattern is very useful sometimes.



omanae said:


> https://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1020014in0.jpg


Very nice concept indeed! Looks like waistcoat is a little loose though (might just be the camera/body angle of course).


----------



## Picolino

gnatty8 said:


> Business casual today, left my tie at home:
> 
> Sportcoat is Polo, shirt is RL Black Label, trousers are Etro (and cotton, explaining the wrinkles), and shoes, Ferragamo.


Great shoes Gnatty. How have they held up for you? I've been looking at a pair of Ferragamo's, but I heard that they wear poorly (not that they are bad, but expected to be better).


----------



## gnatty8

^ They have held up very well. These are the mainline Ferragamo which are a bit better construction than the lower priced Ferragamo Studio. I have had these for over a year now, but then again, have only worn them 3 or 4 times. My oldest pair of LO's are 4 years, and still look very good. If you are ambitious and patient (I am not, I need instant gratification, so I pay full retail for my shoes), you can find Tramezza (the top tier Ferragamo) for less than the retail price of the LO or Studio (e-Bay and B/S forum), but you must be patient.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Love the tie. Overall, though, I think the second outfit works better.
> 
> Messing around with a different look today, which is actually nicked from Loro Piana's catalogue for the coming season (though not done with LP items). Autumn has definitely arrived - damp day with a definite chill in the air...


Awesome look...if you weren't wearing brown on your lower half, you might pass in Borough Park for a native! (huge Hasidic community in Brooklyn, and damn I love some of the hats they wear!)

As far as the sweater, I have one just like it, beautifully soft cashmere. I'd simply put a nice crisp white tee underneath (Tee, not undershirt) and throw on a pair of dark jeans (dark indigo or black would work) and some black shoes or black or white sneakers.


----------



## rgrossicone

*The Rest of the Week*

If I may say so myself, I think I looked progressively better this week in my wares. Started Monday off with a suit that didn't quite fit me right (thats being taken care of) to a simple outfit on Tuesday.

Wednesday I wore a RLBL Dark Brown suit (exact one is currently being offwered on SF Buy&Sell Thread) with a spread collar Ecru shirt by Finamore Napoli and a beautifully thick Magenta/Purple Canali tie. On my pieds were C&J Cordovan Cap toes. I liked the off white floral square by Paul Smith in the breast pocket...got a few compliments from the ladies on that one.



















Thursday I was back in a sport coat (2 button brown houndsooth patch pockets) by APC and a JCrew Pinkish Purple OCBD with a Banana Republic Heritage squared bottom brown wool tie. My lower half had a nice pair of Hugo Boss Khaki Trousers (cotton) with Banana Republic light brown Cap Toes. My belt was perhaps the oldest piece of clothing that I still have which I purchased, an Abercrombie and Fitch light brown belt from my college days at Hofstra U. Its since been altered so that it fits my 30 inch waistline, while in college I was a 36-38. YIKES!










Today, Friday, I sported a Hickey moleskin brown 3 button sport coat with a yellow OCBD from JCrew. The tie was another brown wool silk blend from Banana Republic Heritage and I wore the new vintage slim selvege JCrew jeans with Red Wing work boots. To cap it off, I wore a JCrew tweed brown driving cap. This look also received many compliments from the ladies, including one from my wife, who said I didn't look as "stuffy" as I do most days. Oh well.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Wednesday I wore a RLBL Dark Brown suit...


This Black Label suit seems to fit you much better than the glen plaid - it is the same size? If so, once the glen plaid gets tidied up a little, it should be great!


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> This Black Label suit seems to fit you much better than the glen plaid - it is the same size? If so, once the glen plaid gets tidied up a little, it should be great!


Exactly what I was thinking...the glen plaid is a 38R, the brown a 38S.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Holdfast, I can't get enough of the tie and pocket square in your avatar - just brilliant colors! Can you point me to the original picture that I think was in this thread? I looked and looked but couldn't locate it.


----------



## Holdfast

Scrumhalf said:


> Holdfast, I can't get enough of the tie and pocket square in your avatar - just brilliant colors! Can you point me to the original picture that I think was in this thread? I looked and looked but couldn't locate it.


Not surprised you couldn't find it! July 13th 2007! Fortunately I have all my pics sorted by year on my hard drive, so it only took a few moments to locate the thumbnail pic in the folder. Link to the post in this thread is here

And thanks!


----------



## Scrumhalf

Cool, perfect! Your sense of color and style are impeccable - something for us sartorial neophytes to aspire towards!


----------



## TheEarl

How do you get such a large dimple in your tie??


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RLP pant
BJ belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
VW cologne


----------



## gnatty8

TheEarl said:


> How do you get such a large dimple in your tie??


Good genes.

I have no clue, it just comes naturally when I tie my ties, most of the time at least.


----------



## gnatty8

Friday.

Invited to speak to a group about an area of expertise of mine. Invitation said business casual, so here was my interpretation. Not sure if I succeeded.


----------



## hockeyinsider

What kind of shirt and tie is that? The whole outfit is very slimming.


----------



## gnatty8

The shirt is Canali. The tie is Hickey Freeman.

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## DocHolliday

Rumpled weekend wear:










Boots:


----------



## jaestreetz

Brioni "Palatino" jacket from Louis Boston
E Zegna Soft Trousers
Ralph Lauren Polo Oxford shirt
Robert Talbott tie


----------



## rgrossicone

DocHolliday said:


> Rumpled weekend wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boots:


The boots rock! I was never crazy about the "rumpled" look, but it doesn't look too bad on you. I'd be curious to see a real full length shot to see if it works with pressed trousers (I assume they're pressed from the glimpses of the tops and bottoms in the pics).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
Buffalo nickle cufflinks
KS belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## gnatty8

^ KB, those are very nice shoes. I also like the square.


----------



## JordanH.

jaestreetz said:


> Brioni "Palatino" jacket from Louis Boston
> E Zegna Soft Trousers
> Ralph Lauren Polo Oxford shirt
> Robert Talbott tie


nice, i have a jacket similar. one thing, though. the jacket looks a little bit big in the shoulders from this angle (i may be wrong). still, it looks good


----------



## gnatty8

jaestreetz said:


> Brioni "Palatino" jacket from Louis Boston
> E Zegna Soft Trousers
> Ralph Lauren Polo Oxford shirt
> Robert Talbott tie


I'm sorry, but this jacket just looks horrible on you. The sleeves are far too short, and the body is much too boxy.


----------



## NewYorker30

Well since it's hot and humid here in New York today and it is still technically summer I am wearing :

Khaki sports coat that I had some custom tailoring on

Pair of year round wool weight grey trousers

solid blue oxford cotton button up shirt

black pair of Allen Edmonds fairfax laceups 

black leather belt 

A pair of dark colored socks

Nothing very exciting really. I usually wear a tie but today I am not wearing a tie because I am going for a more casual weekend approach.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Rumpled weekend wear


Impressive! Really digging it.


----------



## jaestreetz

gnatty8 said:


> I'm sorry, but this jacket just looks horrible on you. The sleeves are far too short, and the body is much too boxy.


i agree the sleeves are too short. the jacket was a gift and i haven't had it altered yet, as for the boxiness my body frame and shoulders are quite wide and also the angle was a little unforgiving and my lack of photography skills did not help any.


----------



## gnatty8

^ A good tailor may be able to shape the jacket a bit better so that it does not appear so shapeless. Good luck!


----------



## jaestreetz

gnatty8 said:


> ^ A good tailor may be able to shape the jacket a bit better so that it does not appear so shapeless. Good luck!


I totally agree, thanks for the advice gnatty.


----------



## base615

Back on line after a trip to accident and emergency and a week in bed....

Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Black, grey and white weave
Pocket Square - Plain white linen from needlecraft shop
Belt - Nodopiano : Black
Shoes - MTO Oxford Semi Brogue by G & L Handmade Shoes : Black
Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 silver and mother of pearl
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## jaestreetz

base615 said:


> Back on line after a trip to accident and emergency and a week in bed....
> 
> Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
> Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Black, grey and white weave
> Pocket Square - Plain white linen from needlecraft shop
> Belt - Nodopiano : Black
> Shoes - MTO Oxford Semi Brogue by G & L Handmade Shoes : Black
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 silver and mother of pearl
> Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
> Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


I dig the suit and watch!


----------



## kitonbrioni

gnatty8 said:


> ^ KB, those are very nice shoes. I also like the square.


Thank you very much.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
CK socks
Romano bluchers
Burberry cologne


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Black Watch kilt, sporran, brown brouges, Middlesex County Cricket Club shirt. This is a kilt as seen often in pubs and other places in the Highlands. In other words as everyday work/casual clothing.

Too many people make the mistake of thinking that kilts are for formal use only. And that is far from the truth.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Sorry, I couldn't work out how to rotate 90 degrees on my photo program.


----------



## JordanH.

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Black Watch kilt, sporran, brown brouges, Middlesex County Cricket Club shirt. This is a kilt as seen often in pubs and other places in the Highlands. In other words as everyday work/casual clothing.
> 
> Too many people make the mistake of thinking that kilts are for formal use only. And that is far from the truth.


very nice color and pattern on that kilt. i have a scarf that looks almost identical.


----------



## TheBigOne

Chuck Franke said:


> Nice outfit, thanks for sharing. Corneliani makes a nice silhouette for you darned thin people.


I agree that you look very nice. I might have to get back on my diet to go from a 44-46 (US) back to my 40.


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Back on line after a trip to accident and emergency and a week in bed....


Hope you're feeling better now! Regardless, it doesn't seem to have worsened your dress sense.... very sharp!

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Adagio

I tried out some of the photo tips I got from a few forum members. Here are today's efforts (and yes, I know my deck needs painting!).

Hacking jacket: Brook Taverner RTW (I had some tailoring done on the sleeves and waist)
PS: Kent Wang
Shirt: Jantzen MTM (I think the sleeves shrunk in the wash!)
Trousers: MTM Terracotta moleskins
Shoes: Gieves & Hawkes suede Derbys
Socks: RL
Adagio


----------



## jaestreetz

Armani Classico jacket
Belvest trousers
Joseph Abboud French cuff shirt
BB tie
Same beat-up old oxfords


----------



## base615

jaestreetz said:


> I dig the suit and watch!


Thank you very much. Missing my Omega which is getting fixed though.



Holdfast said:


> Hope you're feeling better now! Regardless, it doesn't seem to have worsened your dress sense.... very sharp!


Feeling much better thanks. Likewise, looking good today mate although there seems to be something wrong with your hand 

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Mid Grey
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Blue with White stripe
Tie - Bespoke by Rochefort : Chocolate
Pocket Square - Herringbone : White cotton with blue check
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown
Shoes - MTO Oxford Semi Brogue by G & L Handmade Shoes : Brown
Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## rgrossicone

*Hot, Humid and Sinusy Havoc Today in the Baked Apple*

So I figured I'd wear the last of my summer suits...the rest went into storage yesterday.

Banana Republic Khaki Cotton Suit
RLBL Yellow and White Mini Check Shirt
Yellow, Blue & Pink John Bartlett Tie
Kent Wang Sunflower PS
JCrew Suede Driving Mocs
Bailey's Straw Fedora

All I was missing was my Tommy Gun.


----------



## jaestreetz

rgrossicone said:


> So I figured I'd wear the last of my summer suits...the rest went into storage yesterday.
> 
> Banana Republic Khaki Cotton Suit
> RLBL Yellow and White Mini Check Shirt
> Yellow, Blue & Pink John Bartlett Tie
> Kent Wang Sunflower PS
> JCrew Suede Driving Mocs
> Bailey's Straw Fedora
> 
> All I was missing was my Tommy Gun.


I like the Fedora, it adds a bit of a Lucky Luciano touch.


----------



## tskrovan

Tom James sport coat, Men's Warehouse ecru shirt, and a tie I pulled out of the back of the closet


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gravati chelsea boots
JV cologne


----------



## jaestreetz

Oxxford 2b suit
Dolce & Gabbana BD shirt
Zegna tie
same beat-up old oxfords.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> So I figured I'd wear the last of my summer suits...the rest went into storage yesterday.


Cool hat & suit! The suede shoes are an interesting choice with that outfit.

Autumn's definitely here. Escaped to go for a walk and enjoy some watery sunshine in the countryside, and also visited my wine merchant to pick up a few goodies.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks hold...the women at work were a little jealous of the shoes...and I made sure they knew just how comfy they are!


----------



## rgrossicone

Nothing crazy or eccentric today:

2 button 1 vent Theory Navy Suit (nice slim cut)
White oxford JPress shirt(courtesey trad exchange)
Navy/White striped Theory tie
White JCrew ps
C&J handgrade black cap toes

Pretty conservative for me.


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post from SF:

Sportcoat : Corneliani
Shirt : Turnbull & Asser
Tie : Hickey Freemen
Trousers : Armani Collezioni
Shoes : Peal & Co

Close up of the herringbone pattern.


----------



## base615

Suit - Bespoke by Anna Ro : Navy
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with faint stripe
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Purple dots
Pocket Square - Thomas Pink : Multi-coloured striped cotton
Belt - Nodopiano : Black
Shoes - Joseph plain cap Oxford : Black
Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 silver and mother of pearl
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## josephusrex

*Today I wore my favorite suit.*

A plain dark blue double-breasted, bespoke of course. Wore it because I was to visit a new tailor this morning, and wanted him to see me in my best-fitting suit. I walked into his establishment not sure that I'd even be buying one suit, but like a good tailor he persuaded me to order two.

Both double-breasted with a 6-button vest. One a French blue nailhead by Ermenegildo Zegna; the other a black chalk-stripe--a real "power suit"--by Dormeuil.


----------



## DerekHowlett

rgrossicone said:


> Nothing crazy or eccentric today:
> 
> 2 button 1 vent Theory Navy Suit (nice slim cut)
> White oxford JPress shirt(courtesey trad exchange)
> Navy/White striped Theory tie
> White JCrew ps
> C&J handgrade black cap toes
> 
> Pretty conservative for me.


I didn't even think you owned a navy suit! Agreed, much more conservative than what you normally wear.


----------



## rgrossicone

DerekHowlett said:


> I didn't even think you owned a navy suit! Agreed, much more conservative than what you normally wear.


Yup...as my friends put it, it looked like I was going to a "real job" this morning...ic12337: What are friends for eh?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NC cufflinks
JS pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
TR monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## jaestreetz

Hickey Freeman Nailhead suit from Neiman Marcus
Ralph Lauren "Yarmouth" BD shirt
S. Ricci tie
Same beat-up old oxfords.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

My husband and I are attending an afternoon wedding in Sedona, AZ this weekend, so his tan colored, lightweight silk RLPL db suit is in order. 
His tie will be a vintage wool plaid, woven by New Mexico's Tewa Indians in the '40s. 
The shoes? A pair of tan '40s Florsheim calfskin captoe oxfords, embossed to look like crocodile skin. 
Photos to follow.

.


----------



## Holdfast

Wishing the government would give me a multi-billion dollar bailout...


----------



## LVP

*Interloper!*

I was going to wear this JAB shirt I just received in the mail:

https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2235largexd8.jpg

...but unfortunately this interloper beat me to it:

https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219largeio8.jpg

Honestly I think he needs a smaller size :icon_smile_big:

https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2226croppedex1.jpg

Anyone else ever received any special "free gift" with their JAB order? I hope jumping spiders from MD get along OK with the locals.


----------



## base615

Need to learn how to take some better photos, this is the only one that turned out ok today;

Suit - Escena : Navy Pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Pink
Tie - Michelson knit : Navy
Pocket Square - Thomas Pink : Burgandy with pink paisley type bits
Belt - Nodopiano : Black
Shoes - Julias Marlow derbies : Black
Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 silver and mother of pearl
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## base615

Holdfast said:


> Wishing the government would give me a multi-billion dollar bailout...


Likewise...

Great look today


----------



## tskrovan

Cordovan & Black saddle Florsheims
Tan trousers
Navy Blue Polo Blazer
MW white shirt


----------



## Scrumhalf

Holdfast said:


> Wishing the government would give me a multi-billion dollar bailout...


Lovely tie and pocket square. Quite dapper, sir!


----------



## gnatty8

Herringbone in the coat yesterday, try it in the shirt today:




Realized when I posted that the coatsleeves may be 3/4" too long. Damn! Close up of herringbone in the shirt:


----------



## a4audi08

hello from the trad forum!

suit: hickey freeman
shirt: pale yellow tm lewin with light blue squares
tie: brooks


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today's Color Is Blue*

Grey two button double vented Theory sport coat
-interesting thing about this coat is that it was made in China...I always thought Theory's goods were manufactured in Canada...working sleeve buttons though.

Ercole bespoke Blue and White stripe (is that a Bengal stripe?) white collar shirt
Borrelli Blue tie
Navy with Blue and White polka dotted PS (Luciano Barb.)
Navy Blue plaid pants by Hugo
Black Polo belt
Black Oxfords by Banana Republic
Bright Blue socks...H&M


----------



## rgrossicone

LVP said:


> I was going to wear this JAB shirt I just received in the mail:
> 
> https://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2235largexd8.jpg
> 
> ...but unfortunately this interloper beat me to it:
> 
> https://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2219largeio8.jpg
> 
> Honestly I think he needs a smaller size :icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2226croppedex1.jpg
> 
> Anyone else ever received any special "free gift" with their JAB order? I hope jumping spiders from MD get along OK with the locals.


I am scared to death of critters...especially spiders...would've screamed like a girl if I saw it...then got my beagle to go to town on in.


----------



## closerlook

i have a (rational/irrational? ) fear that moth larvae will accompany an object i acquire one of these days


----------



## tskrovan

gnatty8 said:


> Herringbone in the coat yesterday, try it in the shirt today:
> 
> Realized when I posted that the coatsleeves may be 3/4" too long. Damn! Close up of herringbone in the shirt:


great jacket! wow


----------



## LVP

rgrossicone said:


> I am scared to death of critters...especially spiders...would've screamed like a girl if I saw it...then got my beagle to go to town on in.


Centipedes give me the heeby-jeebies. I sure would not have been amused myself had it been a brown recluse or black widow.

I think the shirt can now be considered 99% cotton and 1% silk.
ic12337:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## jaestreetz

Steel blue pinstripe Corneliani DB 6x2 suit (love this suit)
Joseph abboud cream BD shirt
Robert Talbott tie (the silver one)
Same beat-up old oxfords (i REALLY need new shoes, Ed Green, perhaps?)
scent is Nomad by Crabtree and Evelyn (personal favorite)


----------



## upr_crust

*What I wore yesterday (sorry for the delay . . .)*

Pictures first, then words . . . .




























Yesterday's attire was a matter of several things old, one thing new, nothing borrowed, and several things blue.

Black two-button bead-stripe suit, center vent (JAB, 15 years ago)

Pink mini-dogtooth patterned shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - new)

Gold and lapis cushion-shaped cabochon cufflinks

Navy silk jacquard tie, tiny pattern of multi-coloured squares (Lewin - not so new)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points (allegedly four, mushed into three)

Black high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

Penhaligon's Racquets

Today's attire (as of yet unphotographed)

Olive two-button center-vent suit (BB)

Blue and white multi-stripe shirt, white collar, self two-button barrel cuffs (BB)

Salmon pink solid silk tie (Church's, via C21)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Olive mid-calf ribbed socks (Polo, via C21)

Blue striped sock suspenders (Thurston, via Jay Kos, NYC)

Dark brown moc-toe Italian-made bluchers (J & M, Boston)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (unhappily, no longer made)

Enough style for an abbreviated week at work, no?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-long wing blucher


----------



## Holdfast

a4audi08 said:


> suit: hickey freeman
> shirt: pale yellow tm lewin with light blue squares
> tie: brooks


Very crisp.



rgrossicone said:


> Ercole bespoke Blue and White stripe (is that a Bengal stripe?) white collar shirt


Great looking shirt.



upr_crust said:


> Pictures first, then words . . . .
> 
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P10000721.jpg


I like this; conservative on the surface but with some clever playful details.

Today I started off in a suit, but picked up some old items from the tailor that had been in for much-needed alterations, including a plum-coloured jacket that seemed a better match for the look than the full suit, so wore that for the rest of the day... apologies for forgetting to remove the bluetooth earpiece on the return photo - I'd just walked in the door from driving back and took the snap before remembering to remove it.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Today I started off in a suit, but picked up some old items from the tailor that had been in for much-needed alterations, including a plum-coloured jacket that seemed a better match for the look than the full suit, so wore that for the rest of the day... apologies for forgetting to remove the bluetooth earpiece on the return photo - I'd just walked in the door from driving back and took the snap before remembering to remove it.
> 
> ]
> 
> Very cool suit!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Thursday I'm In Love*

Today I wore my Ercole Bespoke Navy Blazer
and Ercole Bespoke Red and White Check Shirt
JCrew Gold, Red, and Navy PS
Black Banana Republic Belt
Grey HUGO Trousers
Black John Varvatos Oxfords
Gold Erm. Zegna Tie
and in honor of the Yankees missing the playoffs for the first time in ages...

Banana Republic RED SOX. Lets go Mets!


----------



## LVP

I apologize for the waning daylight and sagging pants. I promise my next entry will not look so much like a Fiona Apple video!


----------



## base615

HF - Great suit!

Jacket - Bespoke by Anna Ro : Navy
Trousers - Caliber : Fawn POW check with light blue overcheck
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with alternating herringbone and plain stripes
Pocket Square - White linen
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown
Shoes - MTO Oxford semi brogue from G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark Brown
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## TheEarl

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's attire was a matter of several things old, one thing new, nothing borrowed, and several things blue.


What did the groom wear? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
GT socks
BJ boots
PS cologne


----------



## upr_crust

. . . trying to catch up on too many E-mails cut into photo time in the AM, my apologies

For a somewhat casual Friday, today's ensemble:

Olive Saxxon wool sports jacket, large-scale coral overplaid, three-button, side-vented (BB)

Pale blue and white pencil-striped buttondown shirt (BB)

Large-scale paisley patterned tie in shades of ochre, green, dark blue, and dark red (Paul Stuart)

Silk pocket square, overall foulard pattern in shades of soft greens and ochres (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown wool dress trousers (BB)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury of England, a Parisian chain)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet (it's cool enough in NYC to wear a heavier cologne today)

Enough attire to end a short work week, no?


----------



## hockeyinsider

It might just be me, but I don't believe in mixing black jackets with blue ties.



upr_crust said:


> Pictures first, then words . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's attire was a matter of several things old, one thing new, nothing borrowed, and several things blue.
> 
> Black two-button bead-stripe suit, center vent (JAB, 15 years ago)
> 
> Pink mini-dogtooth patterned shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - new)
> 
> Gold and lapis cushion-shaped cabochon cufflinks
> 
> Navy silk jacquard tie, tiny pattern of multi-coloured squares (Lewin - not so new)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into points (allegedly four, mushed into three)
> 
> Black high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> 
> Black Church's semi-brogues
> 
> Penhaligon's Racquets
> 
> Today's attire (as of yet unphotographed)
> 
> Olive two-button center-vent suit (BB)
> 
> Blue and white multi-stripe shirt, white collar, self two-button barrel cuffs (BB)
> 
> Salmon pink solid silk tie (Church's, via C21)
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Olive mid-calf ribbed socks (Polo, via C21)
> 
> Blue striped sock suspenders (Thurston, via Jay Kos, NYC)
> 
> Dark brown moc-toe Italian-made bluchers (J & M, Boston)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (unhappily, no longer made)
> 
> Enough style for an abbreviated week at work, no?


----------



## Holdfast

Big fan of the pattern/colour combo here. :aportnoy:

Another of my recently retailored-to-fit jackets (a few different shots, to demonstrate the better fit)... it's still not absolutely perfect, but it's as good as it can economically get and I'm happy wearing it now:


----------



## Pentheos

The best thing about HOLDFAST'S pictures is his fearlessness in striking a pose. I especially enjoy the "gun-slingers" - very Wild West.


----------



## upr_crust

*It is not my usual modus operandi, either . . . .*

. . . but I wished to wear the suit, and the shirt, and the tie came to hand more quickly than one that might have complemented the suit better. The disadvantage of laying out one's clothes VERY late at night, and very quickly.



hockeyinsider said:


> It might just be me, but I don't believe in mixing black jackets with blue ties.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Gucci pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## LVP

Holdfast said:


> Big fan of the pattern/colour combo here. :aportnoy:


This WAYWT amateur appreciates the positive feedback (not to mention the constant flow of sartorial inspiration :teacha.



Pentheos said:


> The best thing about HOLDFAST'S pictures is his fearlessness in striking a pose. I especially enjoy the "gun-slingers" - very Wild West.


The man has panache. I mean this in the best way possible.


----------



## Holdfast

> The man has panache. I mean this in the best way possible.


nah, just irredeemable narcissism. :icon_smile_wink:

Very casual today (off out to enjoy probably the last sunny day of the year...)


----------



## pichao

rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I started off in a suit, but picked up some old items from the tailor that had been in for much-needed alterations, including a plum-coloured jacket that seemed a better match for the look than the full suit, so wore that for the rest of the day... apologies for forgetting to remove the bluetooth earpiece on the return photo - I'd just walked in the door from driving back and took the snap before remembering to remove it.
> 
> ]
> 
> Very cool suit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a very cool suit indeed!
> 
> Holdfast, can you tell me a little more about it? The patterns seems to be hound tooth, is it? But what about the fabric?
Click to expand...


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's attire a day later*

I wasn't feeling particularly inspired Friday morning, and was also coming down with a slight cold. With the temps about 20 degrees lower than 2 days earlier, I figured I could go for comfort.

Yellow JCrew cashmere v-neck sweater
Baggy APC New Standard jeans
Black Gap belt
Black Banana Republic Wing-tip boots
APC Trench










It is now saturday and I feel worse...I hate being sick! Maybe some Chinese takeaway will make me feel better!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Hermes tie
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

pichao said:


> Holdfast, can you tell me a little more about it? The patterns seems to be hound tooth, is it? But what about the fabric?


RLPL, houndstooth in camelhair fabric. Tricky to know when to wear such a suit, to be honest! I tend to save it for sunny and clear autumn & spring days.



rgrossicone said:


> It is now saturday and I feel worse...I hate being sick!


Hope you feel better soon. I'm also feeling under the weather, though it's entirely my own fault. Dinner at a friend's last night, with 8 bottles of wine between 4 people. A lovely meal & some very decent bottles indeed (premier cru chablis, premier cru chassagnes-montrachet, grand cru classe 85 st emilion, a couple of 1990 left bank bottles I can't quite remember, a 98 graves, a good barolo and some nice vin santo). But I'm feeling the after-effects now... :icon_pale:

It was a casual evening, so the same outfit as worn during the day, but with a cardy thrown on...

https://imageshack.us


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Dinner at a friend's last night, with 8 bottles of wine between 4 people. A lovely meal & some very decent bottles indeed (premier cru chablis, premier cru chassagnes-montrachet, grand cru classe 85 st emilion, a couple of 1990 left bank bottles I can't quite remember, a 98 graves, a good barolo and some nice vin santo). But I'm feeling the after-effects now... :icon_pale:


Holy cow, thats a lot of consumption! Sounds delicious though!


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Sky blue
Tie - Royal Gloucestershire, Berkshire & Wiltshire Regiment : Navy, gold and red stripes
Pocket Square - Henry Bucks : Navy with sky blue and yellow flowers
Belt - Nodopiano : Black
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
Cufflinks - Nicholas Green
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Agnona shirt
RR jeans
FC belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Suit-wearing season has arrived in NYC . . . .*

. . . and I am indulging myself in the practice of it.

First off, happy B-day to holdfast, though were I to have consumed that much red wine in one sitting, they would have to change my designation from **** sapiens to foie gras. Hope that the morning after effects were not too horrid, and many happy returns of the day.

In an effort to work through the supply of available suits from the summer season, I've put together today's ensemble with an eye for what next needs to visit the dry cleaner.

Solid black Polo six-button double-breasted suit (via Syms)

White, with red and blue multi-stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Red silk jacquard tie, scatter pattern of circles in various colours (Paul Stuart - a present from long ago)

Enamelled wren farthing cufflinks - blue and rust (Benson & Clegg, London)

Dark red silk jacquard braces (Barney's)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black patterned OTC socks (origin unknown)

Black cap-toe monk strap loafers (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Trumper's Skye

Enough attire to face a Monday morning, perhaps.

Photos to be posted later.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> First off, happy B-day to holdfast, though were I to have consumed that much red wine in one sitting, they would have to change my designation from **** sapiens to foie gras. Hope that the morning after effects were not too horrid, and many happy returns of the day.


Oh, that wasn't my birthday party (that was on the 8th), that was dinner with a few wine-obsessed friends! Feeling fully recovered now, thanks for asking! :icon_smile_big:

Your outfit sounds very nice, as always.

First full-length shot is me half-asleep at the start of a busy day at work; the second is me knackered at the end of it!


----------



## mcarthur

^UPR
Your attire sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-long wing blucher


----------



## gnatty8

Crossposted. Hotel pics from this AM:


----------



## rgrossicone

Super shirt and tie combo! When I turned 30 (last summer) my days of recovering from too much drinking diminished significantly enough for me to give up drinking more than 2 in one sitting. I suck.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today I Felt Like a Newsie*

Only because of the cap though.

The attire for this drab Monday was:

2 button, Double Vented APC Grey Hopsack Jacket
White JPress Oxford
Dark Blue Grey Plaid Penguin Skinny Tie
Skinny Grey J Lundberg Trousers (I can't believe I fit into a 28 waist-and a Swedish cut no less)
Grey Speckled Tweed Kangol Driving Cap
Black Banana Republic Belt
Black Paul Smith Starr Brogue Wingtips

The watch, although not too clear in the picture hold a special meaning to me. I was not brought up silver spoon in mouth, but because my parents were educators, and my dad an administrator at an all girls Catholic HS (lucky me!) I got the chance to travel with my folks through my father's arranged school tours. The summer of 1994, for my 16th birthday, my mom decided I should get a special present (she always wanted a daughter and felt bad not to throw me a sweet 16 - I refused it). But while in Geneva after a lovely few days in Lucerne, we popped into a Michel Jordi boutique where she told me to pick out whichever watch I wanted. I knew they didn'y have $1000 to spend at the time, so I contained myself to under $300, and found this blue leather self winding watch that I fell in love with. It still works perfectly, and also still smells from the CK Obsession I spritzed it with 15 years ago. I know its not much compared to what others may consider a "fine timepiece", but to me the memories it hold are worth more than 1000 Rolexes.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments pre-pictures . . .*

. . . I hope that the photo evidence is worthy of the kind comments.

As described below:






























upr_crust said:


> . . . and I am indulging myself in the practice of it.
> 
> First off, happy B-day to holdfast, though were I to have consumed that much red wine in one sitting, they would have to change my designation from **** sapiens to foie gras. Hope that the morning after effects were not too horrid, and many happy returns of the day.
> 
> In an effort to work through the supply of available suits from the summer season, I've put together today's ensemble with an eye for what next needs to visit the dry cleaner.
> 
> Solid black Polo six-button double-breasted suit (via Syms)
> 
> White, with red and blue multi-stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
> 
> Red silk jacquard tie, scatter pattern of circles in various colours (Paul Stuart - a present from long ago)
> 
> Enamelled wren farthing cufflinks - blue and rust (Benson & Clegg, London)
> 
> Dark red silk jacquard braces (Barney's)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (origin unknown)
> 
> Black cap-toe monk strap loafers (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)
> 
> Trumper's Skye
> 
> Enough attire to face a Monday morning, perhaps.
> 
> Photos to be posted later.


----------



## base615

Suit - Bespoke by Anna Ro : Navy
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with purple and blue stripes
Tie - Ermenegildo Zegna : Purple dots
Pocket Square - Unknown brand picked up in Barcelona : Pink and white checked cotton
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark brown
Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
Watch - Vintage 1970 Longines
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## tskrovan




----------



## TheEarl

rgrossicone said:


>


I dig the hat.


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Sterling Silver cufflinks
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
RL cologne


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> Only because of the cap though.
> 
> The attire for this drab Monday was:
> 
> 2 button, Double Vented APC Grey Hopsack Jacket
> White JPress Oxford
> Dark Blue Grey Plaid Penguin Skinny Tie
> Skinny Grey J Lundberg Trousers (I can't believe I fit into a 28 waist-and a Swedish cut no less)
> Grey Speckled Tweed Kangol Driving Cap
> Black Banana Republic Belt
> Black Paul Smith Starr Brogue Wingtips
> 
> The watch, although not too clear in the picture hold a special meaning to me. I was not brought up silver spoon in mouth, but because my parents were educators, and my dad an administrator at an all girls Catholic HS (lucky me!) I got the chance to travel with my folks through my father's arranged school tours. The summer of 1994, for my 16th birthday, my mom decided I should get a special present (she always wanted a daughter and felt bad not to throw me a sweet 16 - I refused it). But while in Geneva after a lovely few days in Lucerne, we popped into a Michel Jordi boutique where she told me to pick out whichever watch I wanted. I knew they didn'y have $1000 to spend at the time, so I contained myself to under $300, and found this blue leather self winding watch that I fell in love with. It still works perfectly, and also still smells from the CK Obsession I spritzed it with 15 years ago. I know its not much compared to what others may consider a "fine timepiece", but to me the memories it hold are worth more than 1000 Rolexes.


And thats exactly as it should be with a momento !


----------



## HISMES PARIS

upr, you should post pictures more often; your descriptions, while apt, don't do the ensemble justice.


----------



## upr_crust

*Pictures first today, then descriptions . . .*

In reversal of the usual order of things, then . . .




























Because it is now officially Fall, a fall-like colour scheme for today's attire:

Grey lightweight flannel two-button center vent suit, ochre track stripes (BB GF)

French blue tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Large-scale ancient madder paisley tie, shades of red, gold, and dark blue (BB)

Silk foulard pocket square, echoing the colour scheme of the tie without matching the pattern (hand-me-down)

Chamfered rectangular enamelled cufflinks, red-orange, edged in black (BB)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey striped OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Dark brown monk strap ankle boots (BB)

Floris Cefiro

Enough attire to face what is, for me, normally the ugliest day of the week.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, and your quote is only too apt, considering its jutxaposition . . .*

. . . see above



HISMES PARIS said:


> upr, you should post pictures more often; your descriptions, while apt, don't do the ensemble justice.


----------



## thunderw21

Howdy, new here though I've been browsing for a little bit. I'm a regular at the FL, thought I'd come over here to get a grasp on the more modern side of things.

Anyways...

Wore this about a week ago.

*late '20s/early '30s suit
*'30s tie
*'40s Champ Homburg
*Allen Edmonds



















Cheers!


----------



## balder

thunderw21 said:


> Howdy, new here though I've been browsing for a little bit. I'm a regular at the FL, thought I'd come over here to get a grasp on the more modern side of things.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Wore this about a week ago.
> 
> *late '20s/early '30s suit
> *'30s tie
> *'40s Champ Homburg
> *Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


That is one cool ensemble!!


----------



## stfu

thunderw21 said:


> Cheers!


Great! And I think that tie is fantastic.


----------



## EJS

thunderw21 said:


> Howdy, new here though I've been browsing for a little bit. I'm a regular at the FL, thought I'd come over here to get a grasp on the more modern side of things.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Wore this about a week ago.
> 
> *late '20s/early '30s suit
> *'30s tie
> *'40s Champ Homburg
> *Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Wow! Now that's a great outfit! I especially like the pattern in the tie. Very nice!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Grey Speckled Tweed Kangol Driving Cap


Loving this cap.



Jovan said:


> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/09-21-08_1739.jpg


Great shirt!



upr_crust said:


> Large-scale ancient madder paisley tie, shades of red, gold, and dark blue (BB).


Superb tie! :aportnoy:



thunderw21 said:


> I'm a regular at the FL, thought I'd come over here to get a grasp on the more modern side of things.


Welcome! Your retro look is a lot of fun. I wonder, do FL devotees wear their vintage gear to daily life, or is it more of a weekend social thing? It looks fantastic, but is undeniably redolent of a certain era giving it the air of costume.

Imageshack is being temperamental, so apologies if my pics don't show up...


----------



## mcarthur

thunderw21-
Welcome to the forum.
Nice looking fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Berle khakis
A-tassel slip on


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks for the kind welcome, folks.



Holdfast said:


> Welcome! Your retro look is a lot of fun. I wonder, do FL devotees wear their vintage gear to daily life, or is it more of a weekend social thing? It looks fantastic, but is undeniably redolent of a certain era giving it the air of costume.


Thanks!
Some wear vintage everyday, others rarely do. I fall somewhere inbetween. I try to wear vintage as much as possible to avoid the style from feeling 'costume' and it does work. I might wear a vintage fedora everyday, but only a vintage suit once or twice a week. The more people see someone dress differently the more use to it they become. To some it might seem 'costumy' but we must remember that this style of clothing is from a mere 60-70 years ago, no time at all in the whole scheme of things. What is a costume to a certain person all depends upon their understanding and view of their own history as well as the history of their clothing.

Cheers, thanks for the input and comments. :icon_smile:


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Navy Pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Alternating sky blue and white stripes
Tie - Herringbone : Blue with white dots
Pocket Square - Ermenegildo Zegna : Pink edge on brown speckled middle
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Blueish black or blackish blue or something
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue from G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
Watch - Vintage Longines from 1970


----------



## base615

thunderw21 said:


> Cheers!


That's great.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Watch story...


Great story on the provenance of your watch. I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## rgrossicone

ThunderW21...welcome....fantastic. Pl,ease do let me know if you come across any late 1920's early 1930's Gray & Lampel Suits as my great grandfathers brother was one of thier top tailors.

My gear today is courtesey of the advise of the Forum members who answered my post questioning what I could wear with the pictured jacket...

3 Button Double Vented Burberry Houndsooth
Blue Banana Republic French Cuff
Kent Wang Floral Ceramic Links
navy and Red Valentino Tie
Navy Adam&Eve Trousers (lightweight)
Black C&J Semi-Brogues
Black Missioni Belt

H&M Black Driving Cap

Jacket a bit long for what I usually wear, but differents ok once in a while.


----------



## TheEarl

Your knots tend to be a bit on the big side for my taste, but otherwise I think this outfit, especially the jacket, looks really sharp.


----------



## thunderw21

rgrossicone said:


> ThunderW21...welcome....fantastic. Please do let me know if you come across any late 1920's early 1930's Gray & Lampel Suits as my great grandfathers brother was one of thier top tailors.


Thank you. I'll be lookin' out for 'em.

And if you run into any suits from J.C. Petersen, let me know. He was my great-great grandfather who ran several haberdasheries back in the day.

btw, looking snappy today.


----------



## ZxExN

gnatty8 said:


> Crossposted. Hotel pics from this AM:


Whoa, love the suit shirt and tie combo. What suit is it btw?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
SR pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Flemings belt
Pantherella socks
Prada ankle boot
Armani cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*The last photos for a while, due to rain and vacation . . .*

. . and, as yesterday, photos first, then text.




























Tomorrow, rain is expected for NYC, and for the six working days thereafter, I'll be on vacation, such that today's attire is something of a "last hurrah" for a while.

It is also something of an indulgent caprice, as it is more formal by far than is necessary for my workplace activities today, and was a shade impractical as I was taking my annual physical this morning (though my doctor was impressed favourably with my appearance).

But, without further digression . . .

Navy multi-stripe suit, two-button, center-vent (BB)

White "luxury" twill shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid lavender silk/cotton (so says the label) tie (Battistoni, via C21)

Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks, stud backs (Boston Museum of Fine Arts)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with the Golden Fleece emblem (BB - who else?)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black BB tassel loafers

Hermes Equipage

Capricious, self-indulgent, impractical, and perfectly suited to my mood for today.


----------



## gnatty8

ZxExN said:


> Whoa, love the suit shirt and tie combo. What suit is it btw?


Brooks Brothers MTM..

Thanks for the comments..


----------



## mcarthur

^UPR-
good looking attire


----------



## upr_crust

*As always, thanks for . . ..*

. . . the compliment.



mcarthur said:


> ^UPR-
> good looking attire


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, the tie is nearly a stroke of genius. I really like it!! It especially goes nicely with the suspenders (which I realize, technically, should not show, but probably do sometimes unless you really wear your jacket all the time.)

Great outfit!


----------



## Picolino

thunderw21 said:


> Cheers!


Man, I want 3 piece suits to make a real comeback, and not just vintage wear. There need to be more modern 3 pieces.


----------



## thunderw21

Picolino said:


> Man, I want 3 piece suits to make a real comeback, and not just vintage wear. There need to be more modern 3 pieces.


Indeed. They have been making a comeback recently, companies from Brooks Brothers to J.C. Penny and Target are selling 3-pieces and vests. Short-style 4-pocket vests, too.

Though these pictures are not from last Sunday, I wore this same outfit then.

*late-1930s belted back jacket
*modern Stetson 'Open Road' Panama
*1930s tie
*modern Claiborne trousers
*Bostonian spectators



















The jacket is very cool. It has a woven plaid pattern to the fabric, as you can see below.









Cheers!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Navy silk jacquard braces, woven with the Golden Fleece emblem


Fab. 



thunderw21 said:


> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b367/thunderw21/me040-2.jpg


Very cool, very wearable, very nice!


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Sky blue oxford weave
Tie - Unknown maker : black grenadine
Pocket Square - Plain white linen from needlecraft shop
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Shoes - Joseph plain stitched cap oxford : Black
Cufflinks - Nicholas Green
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster (finally back from the watchmaker)
Bag - Pierre Cardin
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, forsberg and holdfast . . .*

for the compliments, and you, holdfast, for the latest photos.

Today's tie was a bargain from the department store Century 21, in lower Manhattan, now posing as a retail United Nations, as English is hardly the first language of either the help, or the customers..

Today's braces were a present from a friend from the UK, who gave them to me while on a shopping spree here in NYC.

Holdfast, is it my imagination, or have you been sporting new shoes lately? The last two posting with brown loafers (one tassels, one penny) seem to be new, if I recollect correctly . . .


----------



## rgrossicone

*Feeling Earthy Today*

So I wore rust/brown colored elements today.

Costume Nationale Beige 2 Button double vented Peak Lapel SJ
Rusty Brown Pocket Square
Ecru Versace Shirt
Vintage Nordstrom tie
Armand Basi Rust Plaid pants
C&J Suede Semi Brogues
and my funky brown plaid hat
all with a brown Banana Republic Leather belt


----------



## tskrovan




----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Caporicci bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## deandbn

*Lovely Outfits*



thunderw21 said:


> Indeed. They have been making a comeback recently, companies from Brooks Brothers to J.C. Penny and Target are selling 3-pieces and vests. Short-style 4-pocket vests, too.
> 
> Though these pictures are not from last Sunday, I wore this same outfit then.
> 
> *late-1930s belted back jacket
> *modern Stetson 'Open Road' Panama
> *1930s tie
> *modern Claiborne trousers
> *Bostonian spectators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket is very cool. It has a woven plaid pattern to the fabric, as you can see below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Thunder IMHO both your outfits shown make you look really dapper. I would also say that there is much more attention to detail in older style clothing which gives it a more special aura, and of course causes the relatively large number of responses to your photos. Please show us more like this.


----------



## thunderw21

deandbn said:


> Thunder IMHO both your outfits shown make you look really dapper. I would also say that there is much more attention to detail in older style clothing which gives it a more special aura, and of course causes the relatively large number of responses to your photos.


Thank you, deandbn.
I agree with your comment to a certain extent about the details. I'm not trying to put down modern fashion, but vintage pieces beat their modern counterparts in nearly every category (material, cut, quality, details, etc). When done well, modern bespoke can equal the quality and details of vintage pieces.

That said, I do enjoy many of the looks you gents are posting on here. There is nothing wrong with modern dress when done well, as you gentlemen have demonstrated so well. Much more sophisticated and mature than what one would normally see nowadays. Well done.



> Please show us more like this.


Will do. Cheers!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Holdfast, is it my imagination, or have you been sporting new shoes lately? The last two posting with brown loafers (one tassels, one penny) seem to be new, if I recollect correctly . . .


Not that new (the tassel loafers are from about 3 months ago, the pennys from Spring 07 I think), but I don't tend to wear loafers all that often and I guess I've tried to wear them a bit more recently. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Like Sinatra In A Younger Day...*

in my dreams I guess...but the hat does remind me of him.

Today was:
JCrew Herringbone Grey Wool 3X2 Sport Jacket
JCrew Herringbone Grey Wool Vest
JCrew White OCBD
Vintage Red and Grey Paisley Tie (From the Trad Thrift Exchange)
Gap Black Leather Belt
JCrew Black Corduroy Pants
John Varvatos Black Oxfords
Grey Cashmere "Walking Cap?"
Casio Calculator Watch

I did my best to try a Holdfast pose, but wound up looking like a bit of a prat...there's only one Holdfast...goes to show. With a 3 month old at home, the background is also a lot messier.









Totally slouching here...sorry.










In honor of Holdfast!










Although I've never seen him with a "cowboy" pose, I really couldn't pull of the "How ya doin'" pose he has mastered so well!

One more day...


----------



## base615

Shirt - Bespoke by JH Cutler : Sky blue
Trousers - Calibre : Grey
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Brown
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark Brown
Watch - 1958 Omega Seamaster


----------



## LVP

Originally started off with a med gray silk PS but decided it was a bit much.

https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2294rgw1.jpghttps://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2296customds8.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## kogvos

rgrossicone said:


> in my dreams I guess...but the hat does remind me of him.
> 
> Today was:
> JCrew Herringbone Grey Wool 3X2 Sport Jacket
> JCrew Herringbone Grey Wool Vest
> JCrew White OCBD
> Vintage Red and Grey Paisley Tie (From the Trad Thrift Exchange)
> Gap Black Leather Belt
> JCrew Black Corduroy Pants
> John Varvatos Black Oxfords
> Grey Cashmere "Walking Cap?"
> Casio Calculator Watch
> 
> I did my best to try a Holdfast pose, but wound up looking like a bit of a prat...there's only one Holdfast...goes to show. With a 3 month old at home, the background is also a lot messier.
> Totally slouching here...sorry.
> 
> In honor of Holdfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've never seen him with a "cowboy" pose, I really couldn't pull of the "How ya doin'" pose he has mastered so well!
> 
> One more day...


Just too funny rgrossicone - you've made my day. As always your outfits are terrific. Keep practising those poses...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Gucci sweater
Zegna pant
Cale belt
CH socks
TB chelsea boots
Cartier cologne


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> In honor of Holdfast!
> 
> ...
> 
> Although I've never seen him with a "cowboy" pose, I really couldn't pull of the "How ya doin'" pose he has mastered so well!


Go fer yer gun, varmint...


----------



## upr_crust

*More gangbanger, less Sinatra in the pose, but . . .*

. . . the hat works for you, and the overall appearance is elegantly edgy - a perfect reflection of Brooklyn!



rgrossicone said:


> in my dreams I guess...but the hat does remind me of him.
> 
> Today was:
> JCrew Herringbone Grey Wool 3X2 Sport Jacket
> JCrew Herringbone Grey Wool Vest
> JCrew White OCBD
> Vintage Red and Grey Paisley Tie (From the Trad Thrift Exchange)
> Gap Black Leather Belt
> JCrew Black Corduroy Pants
> John Varvatos Black Oxfords
> Grey Cashmere "Walking Cap?"
> Casio Calculator Watch
> 
> I did my best to try a Holdfast pose, but wound up looking like a bit of a prat...there's only one Holdfast...goes to show. With a 3 month old at home, the background is also a lot messier.
> 
> In honor of Holdfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've never seen him with a "cowboy" pose, I really couldn't pull of the "How ya doin'" pose he has mastered so well!
> 
> One more day...


----------



## TheEarl

I thought he was flashing gang signs...


----------



## rgrossicone

*No Gang Signs Today But...*

I was cetainly "Singin' In The Rain". While my attire does not harken back to that film (a 1920's period piece for those who don't know...) the weather certainly does. Rainy, humid, dreary today in the Borough of Churches.

JCrew Brown Newsie Hat
Banana Republic Brown Corduroy 2 bt double vented SJ
JCrew Mini-Check Button Down
JCrew Navy and Crimson Striped Knit Tie
Nudie Low Rise Regular Ralphs (kind of makes the tie look too short)
Banana Republic 2 inch Brown Leather Belt
Red Wing Brown Work Boots (for all the manual labor I do )
and a Patchwork Plaid JCrew Umbrella to keep it all dry from the Volvo to the School - all of a block and half today - was a good parking week!

To show that I am a peace loving modern day hippie (all you right-wingers save your comments for the Interchange!) I will answer Hold's "Get Yer Gun Varmint!" pose with a peaceful smile and lean on the umbrella. All I am saying....is give peace a chance!


















I may be able to lean on my umbrella like Gene Kelly, but i really wish I could dance like him...instead, I dance like my father, or a drunken penguin..whichever you prefer!









Thanks for all the comments/compliments/suggestions from yesterdays wear guys! Until Monday...


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Malo pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Kiton cologne


----------



## rgrossicone

*Come Out Firing!*

Have our neighborhoods annual "Ragamuffin Parade" in which my school marches every year. Loads of fun, as it precludes the 3rd Avenue Festival and all the neighborhood kids get dressed up for Halloween (not sure why they have it this early).

Todays attire is casual and cash...Johnny Cash.

H&M Black long sleeved shirt (rolled to the elbows)
Slim Black fitted Puma tee shirt
JCrew Vintage Black selvege jeans
Painted Black John Varvatos Converse Red hightops










We bring our dogs every year to march...this year was no different:










But upon further inspection....wait a minute, its not a dog, its a Breuckelen! She's three months now...










and for Holdfast, my pacifist posing yesterday was merely a ruse! I've come out firing...and I don't miss! Go ahead, make my day! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Simon Myerson

Lovely baby. Must look like her mother


----------



## rgrossicone

Simon Myerson said:


> Lovely baby. Must look like her mother


Thank god!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
Zegna belt
Riga socks
JL slip-ons
Creed cologne


----------



## video2

Armani silk and wool jacket, Armani silk velvet pants, Armani tie and Pal Zileri shirts


----------



## JBird

This is what I'm wearing this morning. Just got back from the gym










I'll go ahead and take this opportunity to introduce myself. I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join up. I live in Southwestern VA and usually either get clothes online or buy driving 3.5 hours up to DC. I work at a hospital and wear scrubs, so it doesn't really matter what I wear to the hospital, but I'm transitioning from jeans and a polo to sporting trousers and dress shirts. As you can tell from the pic, I'm real hard to fit, being 5'7 with a 16.5" neck, 44" chest, and 32" long arms. Basically it takes a large to fit my neck and chest, but then the sleeves are always 4" or so too long with the midsection looking like a tent. Anyways, that's me. I don't always rock the style like some of you, but that's literally what I'm wearing this morning.

Oh, and I figured I'd either get you to chuckle or frustrate you by mixing it up with a pic of me in sweaty gym clothes that probably cost less that a pair of socks that some of you have.


----------



## thunderw21

Was going for a collegiate look like the one on the left:









So, here's what I came up with.



























In sticking with the vintage collegiate look, a 1940s "Frat" wool hat that college guys favored.


----------



## mcarthur

JBIRD-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## gnatty8

@ video2

I like what you are wearing. The pattern on the coat is very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
RLP khakis
BB PTB


----------



## video2

gnatty8 said:


> @ video2
> 
> I like what you are wearing. The pattern on the coat is very nice.


Thank you :icon_smile:


----------



## deandbn

video2 said:


> Armani silk and wool jacket, Armani silk velvet pants, Armani tie and Pal Zileri shirts


lovely outfit bud. i like the way you handle all the stripes. Vertical in the shirt, sort of houndstooth in the jacket, and then diagonal in the tie, and monochromatic on top of it all. Good stuff


----------



## deandbn

thunderw21 said:


> Was going for a collegiate look like the one on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here's what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In sticking with the vintage collegiate look, a 1940s "Frat" wool hat that college guys favored.


Very nice outfit, all it is missing is a tvfold pocket square in white. Very Handsome.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sad, sad day in Queens*

Earnest Sewn Jeans
Umbro white trainers
Orange tee shirt
New York Mets road jersey "Pikey 21"
Black and blue Mets cap (color coded for my heart today)

All to see the last baseball game at NY's other great stadium...Shea.

After all the pomp and circumstance, my beloved ball club were left 1 game behind some team in Wisconsin for the last playoff birth in the National League.



















Sorry the photos were so dark!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
MF loafer
MS cologne


----------



## base615

Pretty hit and miss on my photos but have figured out macro mode (after I took the clothes off)

Suit - Bespoke by Anna Ro : Navy
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with pinstripes in navy, sky blue, pink & burgundy
Tie - Made by a friend of mine : Sky blue weave
Pocket Square - Thomas Pink : multistripe cotton
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark Brown
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark Brown
Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on brown strap
Bag - Pierre Cardin : Black Leather


----------



## Holdfast

Nice monochrome look.



thunderw21 said:


> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b367/thunderw21/Autumntie.jpg


Funky tie!


----------



## JBird

base615 said:


> Pretty hit and miss on my photos but have figured out macro mode (after I took the clothes off)


What were you taking close up pictures of after you took your clothes off....nevermind....


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday Rosh-a-homa Dinner With the In-Laws*

Brown Moleskin 3 button 2 vent Hicket SJ
JCrew Maroon Plaid BD
Brown Wool Tie
BR Tapered Chinos
BR Penny Loafers

Somber face courtesey of a crumbling economy.



















Up at 5:30 AM for work, then off to NJ for Roshashana dinner...tasty noodle pudding and gifilta fish (check my spelling on that one).


----------



## quinnk

My first post on this thread.

This look is done on the cheap.


H&M Venalba two-button, double vented dark navy suit
Nautica tie (I like this particular design - thicker than their normal ties although I didn't get a good dimple today)
White H&M dress shirt - French cuffs (a first for me; sleeves were a bit long, might have to consider getting them shortened a wee bit)
Bronx Cambridge wing-tip (very happy with these for the price - $70 from Zappos)
Navy cashmere socks
Nautica belt
TheTieBar.com pocket square
Thought the fit on the suit was great until I saw the photos... now thinking the waist could come in a bit? But for $300, not complaining a lot.

This photo to allow you to critique the fit (shape and drape, etc.):


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers
Prada cologne


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Pink
Tie - Rhodes & Beckett : Navy with white flowers
Pocket Square - Herringbone : Pink & white hawaiian print linen
Shoes - Joseph plain stitch cap oxford : Black
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 silver & mother of pearl
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black strap
Bag - Pierre Cardin : Black Leather


----------



## Orgetorix

Lovely suit. What make is it?


----------



## Holdfast

quinnk said:


> Thought the fit on the suit was great until I saw the photos... now thinking the waist could come in a bit? But for $300, not complaining a lot.


Welcome!

I wouldn't take the waist in more, it looks slightly too tight as it is.

Leaving aside a few other things that aren't worth the expense of correcting IMO, the biggest problems I'm seeing are a) too long shirt sleeves/too wide shirt cuffs; and b) a mismatch between jacket and trousers. The jacket is quite fitted, with short sleeves but the trousers are pooling due to the length. Either shorten the trousers significantly or try to make both halves of the suit meet in the middle in terms of fit. But a solid first photo and again, welcome!



base615 said:


> Tie - Rhodes & Beckett : Navy with white flowers


Lovely tie!



Orgetorix said:


> Lovely suit. What make is it?


Thanks - it's Zegna (from the regular line), though it's had a bit of post-purchase tailoring.


----------



## pichao

Holdfast said:


> Nice monochrome look.
> 
> Funky tie!


I like the shoes!

What brand are they?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks. They're Lobbs. Jermyn IIs if I remember correctly, but I'm pretty awful remembering shoe model names.


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I wouldn't take the waist in more, it looks slightly too tight as it is.
> 
> Leaving aside a few other things that aren't worth the expense of correcting IMO, the biggest problems I'm seeing are a) too long shirt sleeves/too wide shirt cuffs; and b) a mismatch between jacket and trousers. The jacket is quite fitted, with short sleeves but the trousers are pooling due to the length. Either shorten the trousers significantly or try to make both halves of the suit meet in the middle in terms of fit. But a solid first photo and again, welcome!
> 
> Lovely tie!
> 
> Thanks - it's Zegna (from the regular line), though it's had a bit of post-purchase tailoring.


i love the vest for the fall or winter look. the jacket and boots are nice too! for some reason, i don't like the shirt (but it's not terrible) and, though i wear them, i NEVER like jeans (and i'm a 20 year old college student)! how far out of the norm am i?


----------



## LVP

Rare proof that I don't always wear argyle socks! :icon_smile_big:



Feedback appreciated.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Zegna shirt
BC pant
NM belt
Pantherella pant
JB bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Scrumhalf

My first WAYWT posting.

Today was a dress-up day at work  - had some vendors visiting from another company, so I stepped it up from my usual OCBD/chinos to something fancier. Yes, pretty weak compared to most of the rest of you, but that's what life at a computer chip R&D facility looks like....


----------



## base615

LVP & Holdfast - good jobs.

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Mid grey
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White with navy and sky blue pinstripes
Tie - Hansard : light blue, dark blue and yellow star type things
Pocket Square - Herringbone : sky and royal blue stripes cotton
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Cufflinks - Nicholas Green
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black strap
Bag - Pierre Cardin : Black Leather


----------



## Holdfast

Some nice stuff recently!


----------



## Tonyp

LVP said:


> Rare proof that I don't always wear argyle socks! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Feedback appreciated.


I would wear more of a spread collar than a point and I prefer a printed tie or solid or a stripe that is not quite so tightly printed. with a pinstripe suit. the fit looks fine.


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> Some nice stuff recently!


very nice! shoes=perfection


----------



## Simon Myerson

Holdfast - really excellent today, even by your own standards. 

Grossicone - gefilte fish. Altho' who cares, it's yiddish - a language based on German, written in Hebrew letters and pronounced as if you were Lithuanian. Happy New Year


----------



## thunderw21

For an afternoon out on the town:

*mid-1940s Dobbs fedora
*mid-1940s flannel suit
*1930s tie and tie bar
*1930s/1940s sunglasses
*modern shirt and shoes




























Dark gray is so difficult to photograph.


----------



## thunderw21

Aha! Better photos of the suit.


----------



## Galahad

Holdfast said:


> Some nice stuff recently!


Gorgeous. I love that suit, the tie also. Everything looks perfect. I wish I had the same sense of style.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great Suit, holdfast - may I ask . . .*

. . . did you have that made up at Ede & Ravenscroft last year? I remember that they had an MTM model with a D/B waistcoat, which your suit resembles closely.

Otherwise, I bow to your superior sense of style (with only a hint of jealousy!).



Holdfast said:


> Some nice stuff recently!


----------



## LVP

Tonyp said:


> I would wear more of a spread collar than a point and I prefer a printed tie or solid or a stripe that is not quite so tightly printed. with a pinstripe suit. the fit looks fine.


Thanks for the response.

I would agree that the lapels in this example would warrant a wider tie (which I would say I have @ > 3.5"), knot, and shirt collar. Is your preference for a more spread collar a general one, was it offered with proportionately wider lapels in mind, or does it have something to do with pinstripe suits in particular?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
CC cologne


----------



## base615

Mate, that's awesome

On to today;

Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Sky blue oxford weave
Tie - Zegna : Brown with cream flowers
Pocket Square - Herringbone : Cream cotton with herringbone pattern
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark brown
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark brown
Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on brown strap


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b367/thunderw21/me062.jpg


This looks great. Your slender and tall frame really suits the "stylised" nature of these suits - almost makes you look like an anime character. I mean that in a good way!



upr_crust said:


> . . . did you have that made up at Ede & Ravenscroft last year? I remember that they had an MTM model with a D/B waistcoat, which your suit resembles closely.


Thanks to everyone for their kind words about yesterday's look. I did get some nice compliments at work too. As for the suit, it is Ede, but bespoke rather than MTM. That MTM model in the catalogue came out a year _after_ I got this suit. Not that I'm suggesting anything...... :icon_smile_wink:

A bit more casual today:


----------



## base615

Mate, you're killing it


----------



## Reddington

thunderw21 said:


> For an afternoon out on the town:


Nicely done.


----------



## Tonyp

LVP said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I would agree that the lapels in this example would warrant a wider tie (which I would say I have @ > 3.5"), knot, and shirt collar. Is your preference for a more spread collar a general one, was it offered with proportionately wider lapels in mind, or does it have something to do with pinstripe suits in particular?


The tie that you were wearing with that suit seemed a little too busy. I prefer either a stripe tie that is less busy or a solid or foulard tie. I generally prefer a spread or cutaway collar over a point collar. I think a spread collar looks better in general. Some point collars are ok but that would depend on the build of the person in my opinion.


----------



## thunderw21

Much appreciated, gents. :icon_smile_big:


Holdfast, I enjoy the DB waistcoat. Not seen often nowadays; a breath of fresh air.


----------



## tskrovan

I'm quite proud of this last minute ensemble. I had to throw something together in a hurry, and I think it turned out well.


----------



## thunderw21

tskrovan said:


> I'm quite proud of this last minute ensemble. I had to throw something together in a hurry, and I think it turned out well.


Indeed, that tie and jacket were made for each other. They compliment one another very well.


----------



## tskrovan

thunderw21 said:


> Indeed, that tie and jacket were made for each other. They compliment one another very well.


Thank you very much. I had all my ties laying out, and had it narrowed down to 2 ties, then I saw this one that I hadn't even considered. Once I held it up to the suit, I thought the same thing!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
DS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
MJ cologne


----------



## Tonyp

tskrovan said:


> I'm quite proud of this last minute ensemble. I had to throw something together in a hurry, and I think it turned out well.


Very nice. Only thing missing is a PS!


----------



## Holdfast

tskrovan said:


> I'm quite proud of this last minute ensemble. I had to throw something together in a hurry, and I think it turned out well.
> 
> https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r39/tskrovan/IMG_0079.jpg


I like this. Very mellow.


----------



## DocHolliday

Let's see how this goes over.




























The square is very old, or looks like it is, at least. It's a copy of Edward's abdication speech.


----------



## Tonyp

DocHolliday said:


> Let's see how this goes over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The square is very old, or looks like it is, at least. It's a copy of Edward's abdication speech.


Very nice look Doc. the fit of the jacket is great. Is the piping on the jacket a cotton or satin is it Brown or purple. Love the PS.


----------



## Zingari

Doc - Great Jacket and square. Where were they purchased?


----------



## thunderw21

DocHolliday said:


>


I very much like.


----------



## DocHolliday

Appreciate the kind words, guys.



Tonyp said:


> Very nice look Doc. the fit of the jacket is great. Is the piping on the jacket a cotton or satin is it Brown or purple. Love the PS.


Thanks! The piping's a brown cotton. I considered satin, but decided the sheen might be a bit much on cord. I was trying to keep things as understated as a cord sportcoat with bound edges can be.

Zingari, the coat is part of a cord suit from Brooks, while the bound edges are my own after-market alteration. The square I found on eBay.


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday I wore this, plus an Obama-Biden '08 pin, for the vice-presidential debate party Students for Barack Obama organised. (My shirt ended up being tucked in.)


----------



## JordanH.

DocHolliday said:


> Let's see how this goes over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The square is very old, or looks like it is, at least. It's a copy of Edward's abdication speech.


this is absolutely beautiful. i'd like a coat like that. where'd you find it?


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's what I wore yesterday when I was traveling from Amsterdam back to the US:

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img412/14252106kq5.jpg/1/

This was taken in the Amsterdam airport.


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne


----------



## Holdfast

hockeyinsider said:


> Here's what I wore yesterday when I was traveling from Amsterdam back to the US.


Did you get in the car? 

Nice jacket.


----------



## deandbn

Holdfast said:


> I like this. Very mellow.


Lovely outfit Holdfast. The shirt specially caught my attention, it looks to have a white collar, cuffs, and placket. I have never seen a shirt with a contrasting placket before. I would like one like that.:icon_smile:


----------



## Bespoke Trout

base615 said:


> Mate, that's awesome
> 
> On to today;
> 
> Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Sky blue oxford weave
> Tie - Zegna : Brown with cream flowers
> Pocket Square - Herringbone : Cream cotton with herringbone pattern
> Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark brown
> Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark brown
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1930s
> Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on brown strap


Omega started printing "Seamaster" on that model around 1961 or 1962, I believe, so I think your watch is a bit older. I have one myself. Very nice looking.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Armani cotton socks
Kiton monkstraps
Burberry cologne


----------



## Holdfast

deandbn said:


> Lovely outfit Holdfast. The shirt specially caught my attention, it looks to have a white collar, cuffs, and placket. I have never seen a shirt with a contrasting placket before. I would like one like that.:icon_smile:


Thanks - quite leery, isn't it! 

It's from Sulka, and fairly old. Not sure if anyone's making them RTW these days!


----------



## thunderw21

Going modern today.

First time in over a year I haven't worn anything vintage while dressing up (okay, my garters are vintage but no one sees 'em). :icon_smile_wink:

Merona suit from Target:


















Space Invader socks from American Eagle: :aportnoy:









Greek mofit-style cuff links (I really like these): 









Cheers!


----------



## Rilian

thunderw21 said:


> Going modern today.
> 
> First time in over a year I haven't worn anything vintage while dressing up (okay, my garters are vintage but no one sees 'em). :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Merona suit from Target:


Read about Merona on The Modern Lawer:

It doesn't look too bad on you. Did you get it tailored?


----------



## thunderw21

Rilian said:


> Read about Merona on The Modern Lawer:
> 
> It doesn't look too bad on you. Did you get it tailored?


Hey, thanks for the link! For under $100 it's not a bad suit.

It hasn't been tailored at all; it fits rather well, even with my monkey arms. I don't wear it often so it doesn't need to be perfect. It's my "job interview" suit. 

Here's a better view of the jacket (and a rather evil look on my face):


----------



## stfu

That merona suit looks MUCH nicer than I would have expected.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni polo
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne


----------



## jaestreetz

Canali Proposta DB 6x1 charcoal suit (i am a fashion daredevil)
John Varvatos BD shirt (white w. barely noticeable thin brown pin stripes)
R Talbott Best of Class gold and red tie (new tie!!!)
Same damn oxfords!


----------



## jaestreetz

thunderw21 said:


> Going modern today.
> 
> First time in over a year I haven't worn anything vintage while dressing up (okay, my garters are vintage but no one sees 'em). :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Merona suit from Target:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Invader socks from American Eagle: :aportnoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek mofit-style cuff links (I really like these):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


The socks and cufflinks are awesome!!


----------



## upr_crust

*The first three-piece suit wearing of the season . . .*

. . . pictures, followed by dialogue.





































Today is my first day back at work after six working days away from the office, and the weather in NYC has cooled to a seasonable temperature, making today's attire a natural selection.

Grey-ish brown (or brownish grey, depending on lighting) mini-herringbone three-piece suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

"Luxury" twill large-scale tattersall patterned shirt, blue on white, spread collar, double cuff (Lewin)

Shot silk tie in orange/red and blue (brand name Rossini - a present from a friend who picked it up in Australia, of all places)

Faceted square aventurine cufflinks, set in sterling silver (Tyrwhitt)

Multi-colour silk pocket square, large paisley pattern (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative blind channelling and perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, vian Syms)

Brown wing-tip monk straps (Finsbury, Paris)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Not shown - grey fedora

Enough attire to face returning to the office, perhaps?


----------



## Haruspex

Really impressive, upr_crust. You're always thoughtful about your ensembles — it's inspiring.


----------



## hurling frootmig

Brooks Brothers blue check shirt (with the sides taken in by my tailor)
J. Crew Khaki's.
Brown belt
Florsheim loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*That's a most dangerous thing to say . . .*

. . . it'll just make want to post more pictures :icon_smile:.

More seriously, though, note that I do not post unless I think that the photographic evidence would be of interest, generally. Trust me, there are days in which the only place where my photo would be welcomed would be the National Enquirer, as a scandal against taste.



Haruspex said:


> Really impressive, upr_crust. You're always thoughtful about your ensembles - it's inspiring.


----------



## Holdfast

Looking great upr, esp. the watch-chain.


Dressing up to watch the world end in fiery stock market crashes and icy interbank lending.


----------



## upr_crust

*Funny that you should mention the watch chain . . .*

. . . it's a family heirloom of some variety. I found it among my father's effects after his death, and so far as I can tell, it may be my great-grandfather's.

It's a great excuse to wear a three-piece suit, in any case. :icon_smile_big:



Holdfast said:


> Looking great upr, esp. the watch-chain.


----------



## gnatty8

Cross posted to SF. Had a dentist appointment mid-day, so I chose the no-tie route; somehow it made me feel better..


----------



## Galahad

Holdfast said:


> Looking great upr, esp. the watch-chain.
> 
> Dressing up to watch the world end in fiery stock market crashes and icy interbank lending.


This is just a spectacularly beautiful suit. Is it Ede and Ravenscroft? A Family member works at the Row branch. I must ask him for one of these!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Feeling better finally, and back to work!*

APC Brown Houndstooth SJ
Blue and White JCrew Gingham Shirt
Brown Patterned Theory Tie
Brown JCrew Cords
Trickers Brown Country Brogue Boots
JCrew Brown Houndstooth Newsboy Cap
Brownish Silk Scarf BR




























and about four weeks worth of facial hair...


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Theory pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## mipcar

*Last days before summer arrives.*

Before sweating becomes a regular pastime again.
Always room for one more Tweed. Another Harris Tweed.

Shirt is a sage green and slacks Olive.. Shoes which cannot be seen are dark brown to match the belt.


















Mychael


----------



## jaestreetz

rgrossicone said:


> APC Brown Houndstooth SJ
> Blue and White JCrew Gingham Shirt
> Brown Patterned Theory Tie
> Brown JCrew Cords
> Trickers Brown Country Brogue Boots
> JCrew Brown Houndstooth Newsboy Cap
> Brownish Silk Scarf BR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about four weeks worth of facial hair...


Love the hat, it reminds me of a "coppola", a type of hat popular in Sicily that my grandfather used to wear all the time. He has a huge collection he brought with him when he came to America (from Sicily).


----------



## upr_crust

*A new season, a newly rescusitated suit . . .*

. . . the dry cleaning tags said Nov. 2007.

As below, then:





































Brown check 3-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Pink end-on-end tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Green foulard Ferragamo tie, patterned with small Chinese acrobats in yellow, red and blue (Ferragamo)

Green oval enamelled cufflinks, edged in dark blue, gold dot in the center, radiating pattern etched into the metal underneath the green (New & Lingwood, London)

Deep yellow silk pocket square

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Burgundy penny loafers (J & M, model name Reegan)

Hermes Equipage

Forest green fedora (not shown, but necessary - it's chilly here in NYC today).


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Cross posted to SF. Had a dentist appointment mid-day, so I chose the no-tie route; somehow it made me feel better..


Great shirt.



Galahad said:


> This is just a spectacularly beautiful suit. Is it Ede and Ravenscroft? A Family member works at the Row branch. I must ask him for one of these!


Yes, it's from Ede. MTM (what they call PT) and the fabric's from the Dormeuil Royal 12 book. I envy your family discount! 



mipcar said:


> Before sweating becomes a regular pastime again.
> Always room for one more Tweed. Another Harris Tweed.


Really like that jacket.



rgrossicone said:


> JCrew Brown Houndstooth Newsboy Cap
> Brownish Silk Scarf BR


Love the cap & scarf!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Just Another Manic Tuesday*

Grey APC Sport Jacket
White Linen Pocket Square JCrew
White T&A Button Down Shirt
Grey and Black Stripe Penguin Tie
Grey JCrew Sweater Vest
Black Belt
Grey Tweed Mackay Pants (2 inch cuff)
Black Cap Toe Semi Brogues C&J

Cashmere Walking Hat (Grey)
Cashmere Scarf (Grey)

Another day of facial hair.




























"...Zing! went the strings of my heart" :aportnoy:


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> Grey APC Sport Jacket
> White Linen Pocket Square JCrew
> White T&A Button Down Shirt
> Grey and Black Stripe Penguin Tie
> Grey JCrew Sweater Vest
> Black Belt
> Grey Tweed Mackay Pants (2 inch cuff)
> Black Cap Toe Semi Brogues C&J
> 
> Cashmere Walking Hat (Grey)
> Cashmere Scarf (Grey)
> 
> Another day of facial hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Zing! went the strings of my heart" :aportnoy:


any pics of the shoes? i'm liking this look. digging the blazer and the scarf's color


----------



## kitonbrioni

Magli hoodie
Borrelli shirt
JS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
PS cologne


----------



## brokencycle

rgrossicone said:


> Grey APC Sport Jacket
> White Linen Pocket Square JCrew
> White T&A Button Down Shirt
> Grey and Black Stripe Penguin Tie
> Grey JCrew Sweater Vest
> Black Belt
> Grey Tweed Mackay Pants (2 inch cuff)
> Black Cap Toe Semi Brogues C&J
> 
> Cashmere Walking Hat (Grey)
> Cashmere Scarf (Grey)
> 
> Another day of facial hair.
> 
> "...Zing! went the strings of my heart" :aportnoy:


Love the sweater look and the monochromatic look.


----------



## rgrossicone

JordanH. said:


> any pics of the shoes? i'm liking this look. digging the blazer and the scarf's color


Not today...I think I wore those shoes a few times in the last few weeks...will check back to see if I have any pics of them. Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

brokencycle said:


> Love the sweater look and the monochromatic look.


Thank you, I'm going for quite the opposite today...


----------



## upr_crust

*Variations on a theme today - you've seen the suit . . .*

. . . before, but with different accessories.




























Grey w/ ochre track stripes suit, 2-button, center vent (BB GF)

Light blue and white striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Mauve silk jacquard tie, pattern of small squares in light grey and ochre (BB)

Teal blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of coronet set with small crystals against a diapered background (Thompson London - via Harrod's Terminal 3 at Heathrow)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind peforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Dark brown moc-toe bluchers, Italian-made (J & M, model name Westin)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

Not shown - grey fedora

Just the thing to wear on "hump day" . . .


----------



## Holdfast

Great looks guys!


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> Great looks guys!


wow is all i can say. the shoes are great


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> .
> 
> Light blue and white striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
> 
> Mauve silk jacquard tie, pattern of small squares in light grey and ochre (BB)
> 
> Teal blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of coronet set with small crystals against a diapered background (Thompson London - via Harrod's Terminal 3 at Heathrow)
> 
> . .


Really smart fit on the shirt, great knot, and awesome links!


----------



## Holdfast

JordanH. said:


> wow is all i can say. the shoes are great


Thanks! C&J Cliffords.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Wednesday In the Classroom (Plus Extra-Credit Opportunity)*

Wednesday's pics were kindly taken by my wife in my classroom, room 311, my home away from home.

Today I went away from the monochromatic look, with some artsy creative style...more of an SF look than an AAAC look, if I may say so myself.

D&G 3 Button Navy Suit
JCrew Chambray Shirt
APC Polyester Blue Red and Yellow Striped Tie
Paul Smith Belt and Socks
Stan Smith Adidas kicks...word
White Driving Cap H&M










Sorry for the crooked tie in this photo, it was straightened out immediately on my subsequent trip to the mens room (and a mirror).








(photo for the belt)








Stan Smiths with his brother Paul's socks.

Extra Credit for any AAAC member who completes the HW assignment posted on the board behind me! And yes, spelling counts!


----------



## quinnk

Camera batteries are dead.

•Grey herringbone H&M two-button, double vented suit (the script indicating the fabric maker is impossible to read);
•Pink/white (very small pink checks) H&M barrel cuff shirt;
•Black with small pink and baby blue polka-dot Valentino tie;
•Bright pink pocket square (a mistake - should have gone with white);
•Grey socks;
•Black cap-toe Bostonian lace-ups.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Yurman cufflinks
Prada pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Varvatos cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*A farewell to a summer-y suit . . .*

On its last voyage before visiting the dry cleaners . . .




























Today is my day for a crooked tie in the picture, it would seem (thanks for the compliments, BTW, rgrossicone).

Tropical-weight solid olive suit, 2-button, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Pink herringbone-weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Green/blue/black tie, pattern of Egyptian-style reptile scales (Metropolitan Museum of Art)

Ivory-coloured silk pocket square, folded into points

Blue and green enamelled cufflinks - "dumbbell" construction (two ball-shaped ends connected with a solid stud) (The Custom Shop, NYC)

Cordovan-coloured plain belt (Polo, via Syms)

Patterned olive mid-calf socks (held up with sock suspenders - Albert Thurstons)

Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (my "chance of rain" shoes - Botticelli, NYC)

Floris Cefiro

Enough attire to suffer through a 90-minute conference call discussing the fine points of filling out an audit form - feh!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> On its last voyage before visiting the dry cleaners


Never fear - I'm sure it will emerge from hibernation next Spring in fine fettle!


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> Never fear - I'm sure it will emerge from hibernation next Spring in fine fettle!


that bow tie and coat...amazing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*A more relaxed approach to attire for a Friday . . .*





































Olive sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented, with a large-scale coral overplaid, Saxxon wool (BB)

Salmon mini-dogtooth pink shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Light green silk repp stripe tie, blue and gold stripes (BB)

Gold-coloured solid silk pocket square, folded into points

Round flat malachite cufflinks,goldtone metal frames (The Custom Shop)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown wool worsted trousers (BB)

Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Brown wing-tip kiltie tassel loafers (BB)

Trumper's Skye

Attire apropos of a Friday prior to a long weekend, no?


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Olive sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented, with a large-scale coral overplaid, Saxxon wool (BB)


Love that jacket - very warm in tone.

No pocket square today, but the breast pocket did get to hold my sunglasses by the time I got to work.


----------



## TheEarl

rgrossicone said:


> Extra Credit for any AAAC member who completes the HW assignment posted on the board behind me! And yes, spelling counts!


Before I read the text, I thought, he looks like one of my professors...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Yurman cufflinks
McQueen pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Michael cologne


----------



## Acct2000

upr_crust said:


> . . . before, but with different accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey w/ ochre track stripes suit, 2-button, center vent (BB GF)
> 
> Light blue and white striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
> 
> Mauve silk jacquard tie, pattern of small squares in light grey and ochre (BB)
> 
> Teal blue enamelled cufflinks, pattern of coronet set with small crystals against a diapered background (Thompson London - via Harrod's Terminal 3 at Heathrow)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind peforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Grey ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)
> 
> Dark brown moc-toe bluchers, Italian-made (J & M, model name Westin)
> 
> Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet
> 
> Not shown - grey fedora
> 
> Just the thing to wear on "hump day" . . .


I really like your outfit. The tie is done perfectly and fits in really nicely.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Gucci tie
KS belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
ADP cologne


----------



## thunderw21

*cowboy conversion fedora (cowboy hat I turned into fedora)
*1940s jacket
*1930s tie
*modern George trousers
*modern Botany 500 shoes


----------



## deandbn

*There you go*

There you go Thunder, looking absolutely amazing again.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks deandbn! :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## base615

Great looks recently guys.

Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
Tie - Zegna : Purple dots
Pocket Square - Unknown brand from Barcelona : Purple / white small check cotton
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 Silver and mother of pearl
Watch - Vintage 1947 Omega Automatic on black strap


----------



## brokencycle

base615 said:


> Great looks recently guys.
> 
> Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
> Tie - Zegna : Purple dots
> Pocket Square - Unknown brand from Barcelona : Purple / white small check cotton
> Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
> Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 Silver and mother of pearl
> Watch - Vintage 1947 Omega Automatic on black strap


In the far shot the shirt looks like it has a pinkish tone. Is that just an artifact of the camera? Either way I like it.

Is that square silk or cotton?


----------



## base615

brokencycle said:


> In the far shot the shirt looks like it has a pinkish tone. Is that just an artifact of the camera? Either way I like it.
> 
> Is that square silk or cotton?


Nah, it's just plain white. PS is cotton.


----------



## deandbn

*Seriously classy outfit mate*



base615 said:


> Great looks recently guys.
> 
> Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
> Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White
> Tie - Zegna : Purple dots
> Pocket Square - Unknown brand from Barcelona : Purple / white small check cotton
> Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
> Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
> Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 Silver and mother of pearl
> Watch - Vintage 1947 Omega Automatic on black strap


Seriously classy outfit mate! Understated elegance!:icon_smile_wink:

I think the necktie/pocket square combination is really good and the white shirt sets them off beautifully.

What is more, is that you get the pleasure of wearing the outfit and feeling great all day. I'm sure you won't want to take it off this evening.


----------



## Holdfast

base615 said:


> Cufflinks - Vintage 1915 Silver and mother of pearl


Very nice links!

Squaring up to a tough Monday this morning (I more or less won the fight!  )


----------



## LVP

It ain't easy being green...

...but it is even harder being yellow. Just ask these guys: ic12337:


----------



## JordanH.

LVP said:


> It ain't easy being green...
> 
> ...but it is even harder being yellow. Just ask these guys: ic12337:


love the color of the trousers and the tie is cool too. unfortunately, i can't say the same thing for the shoes.
just caught the pocket square, it's nice too.


----------



## Scrumhalf

thunderw21 said:


> *cowboy conversion fedora (cowboy hat I turned into fedora)
> *1940s jacket
> *1930s tie
> *modern George trousers
> *modern Botany 500 shoes


Wow.... the waist suppression and overall fit of this jacket (as is every one of your other ensembles) is impeccable.....:icon_hailthee:


----------



## LVP

JordanH. said:


> love the color of the trousers and the tie is cool too. unfortunately, i can't say the same thing for the shoes.
> just caught the pocket square, it's nice too.


You caught me! Those shoes are one of the few holdovers left from my days as a complete sløb that I haven't been able cycle out yet. (I found some brown Evanstons in my size at DSW the other day but one of them was a little deformed.)

Full credit to cdavant for the PS. What appears to be a simple gold pocket square is much more fun:

Speaking of those pants, does anyone know if this pattern has a specific name? Would it be considered houndstooth?

Thanks for the response!


----------



## stfu

LVP said:


> Full credit to cdavant for the PS ...


I've always thought a similar square would be a good idea! Seems to work well.

I do have a question for you, LVP: you list yourself as: 
*Shirt: *15.5 / 32 || *Jacket: *37R || *Trou: *33 / 31.5 || *Ht/Wt:* 6'1" / 163 lbs || *Shoe: *10 E

Do you really wear 15.5/32 shirts standing over 6 feet tall!!?? I am shorter than you and wear much longer shirts. And on this forum even, I was told my shirt sleeve was too short. Could one of your measurements be off?


----------



## LVP

stfu said:


> I've always thought a similar square would be a good idea! Seems to work well.
> 
> I do have a question for you, LVP: you list yourself as:
> *Shirt: *15.5 / 32 || *Jacket: *37R || *Trou: *33 / 31.5 || *Ht/Wt:* 6'1" / 163 lbs || *Shoe: *10 E
> 
> Do you really wear 15.5/32 shirts standing over 6 feet tall!!?? I am shorter than you and wear much longer shirts. And on this forum even, I was told my shirt sleeve was too short. Could one of your measurements be off?


OK, I admit it, am only 6' without my orthoses. :icon_pale:

The shirt pictured is a very shrunken 32/33 that I thrifted. The sleeves are as long as my 32s. From what I have read on this forum I would guess most members would prefer a 33 if they were me, but I like my shirt sleeve without slack so it rides up evenly with my coat sleeve when I bend my arms. This helps with watch viewing and allows me to avoid having to move cuff buttons to ensure the cuff falls at the correct spot (I have small hands/wrists). I suppose I just have proportionately short arms, you have proportionately long arms, or both.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ramano bluchers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## base615

deandbn said:


> Seriously classy outfit mate! Understated elegance!:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I think the necktie/pocket square combination is really good and the white shirt sets them off beautifully.
> 
> What is more, is that you get the pleasure of wearing the outfit and feeling great all day. I'm sure you won't want to take it off this evening.


Thanks for the compliments Dean. Much appreciated



Holdfast said:


> Very nice links!


Thanks mate. Nice tie and pose by the way.

Thunder - Great jacket there.

On to today;

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Mid grey
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Sky blue weave with White stripes
Tie - Four In Hand : Navy with pink, cream and navy flowers
Pocket Square - Hardy Amies : Navy silk
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark Brown
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark Brown
Cufflinks - Nicholas Green
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on brown strap


----------



## upr_crust

*A Tale of Two Stripings . . .*

An experiment in pattern mixing - results as below . . .





































Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue and white block stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars in ocher (New & Lingwood)

Chamfered rectangular enamelled cufflinks, pattern of elephant running (Wegdwood)

Scarlet silk pocket square, mini-dot pattern in white (Ashear, via Syms)

Navy diamond patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black cap-toe double-monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough attire to sleep-walk through the first working day of the week, perhaps?


----------



## stfu

LVP said:


> OK, I admit it, am only 6' without my orthoses. :icon_pale:
> 
> The shirt pictured is a very shrunken 32/33 that I thrifted. The sleeves are as long as my 32s. From what I have read on this forum I would guess most members would prefer a 33 if they were me, but I like my shirt sleeve without slack so it rides up evenly with my coat sleeve when I bend my arms. This helps with watch viewing and allows me to avoid having to move cuff buttons to ensure the cuff falls at the correct spot (I have small hands/wrists). I suppose I just have proportionately short arms, you have proportionately long arms, or both.


Sorry to all for derailing the thread!

LVP, Thanlks for the reply. This makes sense to me. I am probably a tall 6', you are a short 6'1"; I have long arms, you have short; I like long sleeves, you prefer short. You wear a watch and I do not.

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Full credit to cdavant for the PS. What appears to be a simple gold pocket square is much more fun:


Fun square!


----------



## LVP

Same square as yesterday, rotated 90°. Shirt stripes are blood red and either black or dark navy (can't tell) with a diagonal self stripe between each pair.



base615 said:


> Tie - Four In Hand : Navy with pink, cream and navy flowers


Love this tie. Ensemble top-notch as always.


----------



## JordanH.

LVP said:


> Same square as yesterday, rotated 90°. Shirt stripes are blood red and either black or dark navy (can't tell) with a diagonal self stripe between each pair.
> 
> Love this tie. Ensemble top-notch as always.


nice section of square and the dimple in the tie may be the first thing i noticed. nice shoes too


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Armani cologne


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Navy Pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : Pink
Tie - Blaq : Green & Navy weave
Pocket Square - Zegna : Pink
Shoes - Joseph : Black
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Blueish black
Cufflinks - Rhodes & Beckett
Watch - Vintage 1947 Omega Automatic on black strap


----------



## upr_crust

*An international affair . . .*

. . . sources of today's attire cover three continents (at least!).





































The sources for today's attire are far-flung, as listed below:

Black striped suit, 2-button, side-vented (BB GF Regent - Boston, MA.)

Blue and white track-striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (Hilditch & Key, London)

Solid pink silk tie (Church's, via C21, lower Manhattan)

Rhodochrosite and silver cufflinks (Buenos Aires - a craft fair near the Cemetario de la Recoleta)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms, lower Manhattan)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wholecut balmorals with broguing (Bexley - an English name on a French brand of shoe made in Portugal - purchased in Paris)

Penhaligon's Castile (London)

Today I am a man of many parts .


----------



## mcarthur

^very well done


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Same square as yesterday, rotated 90°.


This square must be one of the most cost-effective purchases ever! 



base615 said:


> Tie - Blaq : Green & Navy weave


Really like that tie.

I recently gave about 20 shirts to the tailor to get the sleeve lengths fixed. Got most of them back yesterday, though some are still being worked on. I'm delighted - they've got the length just to where I like them, with the perfect amount of gather. Hope the last five I'm still waiting on come back just as nicely.


----------



## JohnHarvard

Finally threw on some clothes....olive drap cargos and a black tee (its laundry day and I dont plan on leaving the house) if I pu on a suit for just that I would have felt like a mad man!


----------



## mcarthur

HF-
I like your attire


----------



## JordanH.

great overcoat. the pants look ok too, can't really see them. shoes, i can't see at all.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford Perfect® Blazer
Brunello Cucinelli wool/silk/cashmere vest
BB vintage grenadine
Ben Silver shirt
Holland & Holland square (courtesy of a kind forum member)
Ballin grey flannels
generic black belt
Boss socks
Alden black NST


----------



## mcarthur

^ very nicely done. What fedora did you wear?


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you, kind sir. Art Fawcett Tropic-Aire in natural.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Thank you, kind sir. Art Fawcett Tropic-Aire in natural.


A very good looking fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
JS cologne


----------



## Holdfast

Very nice Alan, esp the vest, square & shoes.


----------



## Scrumhalf

The PS takes this from stylish to spectacular.... outstanding as usual!


----------



## numbersguy

*problem with the tie knot*

You do a lot of things very well, and your frame looks pretty easy to dress. The suit fit is great. The shoes are fantastic. But the tie's knot seems too broad. I know you are working to fill the collar, but if you have to do a disproportionate knot, get rid of the shirt.


----------



## numbersguy

*Fit*



JordanH. said:


> great overcoat. the pants look ok too, can't really see them. shoes, i can't see at all.


Are you aware that the coat does not fit? The shoulders are too snug, and the sleave is too short (it should be about 4 inches above the tip of your thumb). Time to drop off at Goodwill and then go shopping. Good luck.


----------



## JordanH.

numbersguy said:


> Are you aware that the coat does not fit? The shoulders are too snug, and the sleave is too short (it should be about 4 inches above the tip of your thumb). Time to drop off at Goodwill and then go shopping. Good luck.


actually, it's not mine. LVP is the poster of the outfit.


----------



## ErikinWest

Hi chaps! Ok here goes my first time. I try to use my camera as much as possible, but sometimes I have to use my cellphone camera; much poorer quality. But here's my normal camera for today.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phpI'm happy to list any specifics if people are interested.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## JordanH.

well i don't like jeans at all (on anyone) but beside that, the stuff is looking pretty good in my opinion. well, your coat sleeves should be taken down a few inches and your shirt should be taken down too. funny thing is that my pinstripe suit has the same problem. what about the boots? i normally don't like boots either but recently my stance on the boot issue is changing a little bit.


----------



## LVP

ErikinWest said:


> Hi chaps! Ok here goes my first time. I try to use my camera as much as possible, but sometimes I have to use my cellphone camera; much poorer quality. But here's my normal camera for today.
> 
> https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phpI'm happy to list any specifics if people are interested.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Fun look. I would like to see it with a more "dull" tie - perhaps a knit? Also I would try to make sure any waistcoat covers the waistband of the trousers. A higher-rise jean might be needed. I am looking forward to your next post.


----------



## LVP

numbersguy said:


> Are you aware that the coat does not fit? The shoulders are too snug, and the sleave is too short (it should be about 4 inches above the tip of your thumb). Time to drop off at Goodwill and then go shopping. Good luck.


Thanks for the feedback. (FWIW the sleeve ends 4.25" from the tip of my thumb.)


----------



## ErikinWest

Ya, I definitely need to get my jacket sleeve taken in a little, as soon as I pick up my other jacket from the tailor, I'll give him this one.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## LVP

Photo quality is pretty poor today due to the rush I was in. Shirt is a .


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne


----------



## upr_crust

*Ending the week with a sartorial flourish . . .*





































First off, thanks, forsbergacct, for the vote of confidence.

Without further ado, then . . .

Greyish-brown (a bit too light and too grey in the photos) mini-herringbone 3-piece suit, side vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Super 180s blue shirt, glen plain with large-scale graph check overplaid (Tyrwhitt)

Solid crimson silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)

Oval enamelled cufflinks, purplish-red edged in navy blue over striated metal (BB)

Silk ancient madder pocket square, foulard pattern in deep red and medium blue (Polo, via C21)

Heirloom watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channeling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown highly "boned" (glossily finished) monk strap ankle boots (BB Peal & Co.)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Not shown, grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC) - it's a bit chilly here in NYC today.


----------



## Acct2000

Even without the descriptions, you look great, Upr!


----------



## stylieguy

*great shirt....*

i especially like how your monogram has a larger font for the middle letter ... very cool!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment . . .*

. . . but I can only take credit for selecting the style of the monogram ("diamond", I believe, is the name of it).

It is actually a little too large for my taste - monograms from Brooks are a bit more discreet.



stylieguy said:


> i especially like how your monogram has a larger font for the middle letter ... very cool!


----------



## Haruspex

Yup, that's a classic outfit, Upr. Wouldn't have considered the PS in maroon with the crimson tie, but it keeps if from being too matchy-matchy.


----------



## LVP

If this gentleman keeps it up, looking "crusty" is going to start becoming a compliment.


----------



## JordanH.

upr_crust said:


> First off, thanks, forsbergacct, for the vote of confidence.
> 
> Without further ado, then . . .
> 
> Greyish-brown (a bit too light and too grey in the photos) mini-herringbone 3-piece suit, side vented, pleated trousers (BB)
> 
> Super 180s blue shirt, glen plain with large-scale graph check overplaid (Tyrwhitt)
> 
> Solid crimson silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)
> 
> Oval enamelled cufflinks, purplish-red edged in navy blue over striated metal (BB)
> 
> Silk ancient madder pocket square, foulard pattern in deep red and medium blue (Polo, via C21)
> 
> Heirloom watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channeling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)
> 
> Dark brown highly "boned" (glossily finished) monk strap ankle boots (BB Peal & Co.)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> Not shown, grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC) - it's a bit chilly here in NYC today.


what knot is that? i like a fat knot so i used the "Plattsburgh"


----------



## jc1328

Love the watch. What it is?



upr_crust said:


> First off, thanks, forsbergacct, for the vote of confidence.
> 
> Without further ado, then . . .
> 
> Greyish-brown (a bit too light and too grey in the photos) mini-herringbone 3-piece suit, side vented, pleated trousers (BB)
> 
> Super 180s blue shirt, glen plain with large-scale graph check overplaid (Tyrwhitt)
> 
> Solid crimson silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)
> 
> Oval enamelled cufflinks, purplish-red edged in navy blue over striated metal (BB)
> 
> Silk ancient madder pocket square, foulard pattern in deep red and medium blue (Polo, via C21)
> 
> Heirloom watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channeling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)
> 
> Dark brown highly "boned" (glossily finished) monk strap ankle boots (BB Peal & Co.)
> 
> Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil
> 
> Not shown, grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC) - it's a bit chilly here in NYC today.


----------



## upr_crust

*It does keep it from being too "matchy-matchy", and . . .*

. . . it reflects the fact that a). I didn't have another PS that would have been more suitable without being too matchy-matchy and b). the fact that I've been looking for an excuse to wear the PS anyway.



Haruspex said:


> Yup, that's a classic outfit, Upr. Wouldn't have considered the PS in maroon with the crimson tie, but it keeps if from being too matchy-matchy.


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, sir, how you do go on . . .*

It will be a challenge to see if I can keep up standards for this group, never mind causing a shift in word meaning . . .



LVP said:


> If this gentleman keeps it up, looking "crusty" is going to start becoming a compliment.


----------



## upr_crust

*The knot is a plain old half-Windsor . . .*

. . . and the tie is rather thinly lined, affecting it size.

Sorry - no hidden miracles of sartorial splendor to be revealed, but thanks for the question.



JordanH. said:


> what knot is that? i like a fat knot so i used the "Plattsburgh"


----------



## upr_crust

*The watch is a 20+ year old . . .*

. . . Les Must de Cartier, a cheaper silver-gilt version of their regular tank, with an ivory, rather than a white face.

I do not believe that the line is still made - certainly I've never seen one like it of late in current production.



jc1328 said:


> Love the watch. What it is?


----------



## ErikinWest

Alright mon deuxieme attempt!

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers!
Erik


----------



## Holdfast

numbersguy said:


> But the tie's knot seems too broad. I know you are working to fill the collar, but if you have to do a disproportionate knot, get rid of the shirt.


Camera angle, yadda yadda yadda is part of it, but I think that tie has a relatively narrow blade too, which probably contributes to what you're noticing. I think it's within tolerance limits, but I do see what you mean. Today is also a spread collar, with the same knot on a different tie, and I think it's slightly more balanced.



ErikinWest said:


> Hi chaps! Ok here goes my first time.





ErikinWest said:


> Alright mon deuxieme attempt!


I like your style. What I would say is that the second pic works much better than the first, because everything fits much better. With the first look, I'd probably use some "dressier" dark jeans, with a trimmer, shorter-sleeved shirt and jacket. But the concepts are very fun so keep working them!



upr_crust said:


> Heirloom watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)


You always accessorise nicely, and this is another example.


----------



## JordanH.

nicely done for your second attempt, Erik. the cardigan, shirt, and bow tie are my favorites of that outfit.

holdfast, you're in nice clothes as usual. i've been looking for shoes like that for a reasonable price. pants are great, tie is great, everything is great.


----------



## Daveboxster

*Looks good!*



ErikinWest said:


> Alright mon deuxieme attempt!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers!
> Erik


Looks good! Glad to see a young guy branchh out and try french cuffs and cool socks!


----------



## LVP

ErikinWest said:


> Alright mon deuxieme attempt!


I like this one. Personally I would have gone with a solid shirt. For me I would feel like the shirt pattern was driving the look "over the top" and detracting from the great synergy between the tie, cardigan, and knots (great choice btw). This works for you though, especially with your youth and hairstyle. Keep 'em coming, sir.


----------



## LVP

Before anyone suggests I donate any more of my wardrobe to charity please remember that thicker rubber soles do tend to come in handy 'round these here parts


----------



## brokencycle

Here's my first try. I know I don't have a full body shot or anything, but today the pants didn't really match the jacket. So tomorrow I'll post my proposal attire.

Here goes:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Trilobite fossil cufflinks
Zegna belt
Brioni pant
NM socks
JL bluchers
Hermes cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

ErikinWest said:


> Hi chaps! Ok here goes my first time. I try to use my camera as much as possible, but sometimes I have to use my cellphone camera; much poorer quality. But here's my normal camera for today.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phpI'm happy to list any specifics if people are interested.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


What color jacket is that? It looks black to me, which probably isn't the best color to wear or mix.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Blue/white check sportshirt w/ button down collar and mitered cuffs

Tan chinos

3 eyelet bluchers with the most ridiculous knot you've ever seen (I forgot to get shorter shoelaces yesterday)

Plain silver watch

Trenchcoat (there's a chance of rain)


----------



## welldressedfellow

brokencycle said:


> Here's my first try. I know I don't have a full body shot or anything, but today the pants didn't really match the jacket. So tomorrow I'll post my proposal attire.
> 
> Here goes:


Where did you get that tie?i must own one!!


----------



## video2

ErikinWest said:


> Alright mon deuxieme attempt!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers!
> Erik


It's hard to wear black with dark blue. Here it doesn't work


----------



## ErikinWest

video2 said:


> It's hard to wear black with dark blue. Here it doesn't work


Are you sure? I always assumed blue knitwear worked with black pants. But I've noted everyone's comments.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## brokencycle

welldressedfellow said:


> Where did you get that tie?i must own one!!


It is from JAB. I don't know if they still have it. My mom bought it for me for Christmas.


----------



## welldressedfellow

brokencycle said:


> It is from JAB. I don't know if they still have it. My mom bought it for me for Christmas.


I'll check online.BTW,wanna trade mothers temporarily?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Zegna pocket-square
Gucci shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
CH socks
Gucci loafers
Darphin cologne
GP watch


----------



## video2

Escada+DG+GFF+HB


----------



## brokencycle

welldressedfellow said:


> I'll check online.BTW,wanna trade mothers temporarily?:icon_smile_big:


I doubt she'll go for that. She might be willing to trade with her other son. :icon_smile_wink:

I didn't see the tie online, but I'll check work today.


----------



## welldressedfellow

brokencycle said:


> I doubt she'll go for that. She might be willing to trade with her other son. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I didn't see the tie online, but I'll check work today.


LOL.I'm going to JAB today to find a birthday gift,so I'll look while I'm there.


----------



## thunderw21

Trying the Bold Look today. Warm but windy.

*1940s Champ
*modern Halston 100% wool suit
*1950s(?) dacron tie
*late-1940s tie bar
*brown AE shoes


----------



## welldressedfellow

thunderw21 said:


> Trying the Bold Look today. Warm but windy.
> 
> *1940s Champ
> *modern Halston 100% wool suit
> *1950s(?) dacron tie
> *late-1940s tie bar
> *brown AE shoes


Nice!Can't say as though I care for the tie material,though.


----------



## thunderw21

welldressedfellow said:


> Nice! Can't say as though I care for the tie material,though.


Thanks.

I know what you mean, the ribbing is a bit large and the dacron, well, that's a little strange. However, dacron isn't the 1970s polyester. This tie feels more like a modern silk tie than anything, kinda nice.


----------



## welldressedfellow

thunderw21 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I know what you mean, the ribbing is a bit large and the dacron, well, that's a little strange. However, dacron isn't the 1970s polyester. This tie feels more like a modern silk tie than anything, kinda nice.


I actually like the ribs of the tie.


----------



## ErikinWest

@ *thunderw21

Ridiculously well dressed!! So much character as well! Sublime!

et aujourd'hui:

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik
*


----------



## thunderw21

welldressedfellow said:


> I actually like the ribs of the tie.


Good man. I'm still getting use to them, they'll grow on me. But I really like this tie, so different.



ErikinWest said:


> @ *thunderw21*
> 
> *Ridiculously well dressed!! So much character as well! Sublime!*


Thank you, Mr. West. I dig the argyle and the ascot.


----------



## Holdfast

Love that jacket - source?



thunderw21 said:


> 1950s(?) dacron tie


Nice pattern/colour. I'm saying nothing about the material! 

Yesterday (informal dinner with friends) - buttoning stance is too high on this jacket, so I do both buttons up to balance it.

Today (teaching on a course)


----------



## video2

Holdfast said:


> Love that jacket - source?


Thank you. It's leadher jacket that is hand made by my tailor. It's bespoke :icon_smile:

https://jakas.lt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&lang=EN


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Barba shirt
Altea tie
vintage linen square
vintage sterling engine turned buckle with Beltmaster strap
GoldToe subline OTC socks
AE Sohos


----------



## mcarthur

^looking good! What fedora did you wear?


----------



## hockeyinsider

ErikinWest said:


> @ *thunderw21
> 
> Ridiculously well dressed!! So much character as well! Sublime!
> 
> et aujourd'hui:
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik
> *


I like the elements and the style, but I'm not a fan of black as a color.


----------



## brokencycle

HF, AlanC, I love both those suits... if only I could afford your gentleman's suits. =)

Here are my clothes from Saturday. I have two different outfits - the first I went to work in, the second I proposed in (The cufflinks and the pocket square stayed the same).


----------



## base615

Suit - Escena : Navy pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White herringbone with plain white stripes
Tie - Zegna : Brown with silver flowers
Pocket Square - Zegna : Brown / cream
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark Brown
Shoes - MTO oxford brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark tan
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on black strap (finally back from the watchmaker woohoo)
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> ^looking good! What fedora did you wear?


Thank you, sir. Navy Borsalino.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry jacket
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## ErikinWest

hockeyinsider said:


> I like the elements and the style, but I'm not a fan of black as a color.


Thanks you sir. Though actually the sweater vest and the pants are navy, it's just my camera tends to make my blues look darker. I actually look much more blue in person :icon_smile:

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Scoundrel

Eric, I dig the hair! Is it natural?

Nice bow tie too

Very prep-like, is that what you're going for?


----------



## upr_crust

*Attire in which to sleep-walk through a Monday . .*





































Slowly waking up to greet the day, but comfortably dressed, at least . . .

Brown check suit, 3-button, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue/white multi-stripe shirt, white straight collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Red/yellow/green silk foulard printed Ferragamo tie, pattern of parrots and foliage (Ferragamo, many years ago)

Oval carnelian cufflinks, toggle backs (Liberty of London, some 20+ years ago)

Silk foulard pocket square, red/gold/navy (hand-me-down)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Brown patterned OTC socks (brand un-remembered, via Syms)

Brown suede wing-tip balmorals (Trafalgar, via Syms, some 25 years ago - I don't wear them that often)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

Not shown - forest green fedora (brand name Tosi - The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Slowly the caffeine and daylight are having their effects on me . . .


----------



## JordanH.

great shoes, upr. square's looking good too.


----------



## TheEarl

LVP said:


> Photo quality is pretty poor today due to the rush I was in. Shirt is a .


Love how the socks match the tie. Really smart.


----------



## Holdfast

brokencycle said:


> Here are my clothes from Saturday. I have two different outfits - the first I went to work in, the second I proposed in ...


I take it the answer was yes? 

Poor lighting on a dark & wet Monday...


----------



## brokencycle

Holdfast said:


> I take it the answer was yes?
> 
> Poor lighting on a dark & wet Monday...


Looking sharp as always.

Are you saying you like my attire?

The answer was yes... although I could have bought the motorcycle I was lusting after instead of the ring. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Today at classes...

Brooks Brothers candy stripe OCBD
Express sweater
Gap jeans


----------



## Miket61

ErikinWest said:


> @ *thunderw21*
> 
> *Ridiculously well dressed!! So much character as well! Sublime!*
> 
> *et aujourd'hui:*
> 
> *https://imageshack.us*


I love that vest. I think I have one just like it. I might wear it tomorrow with a grey tattersall that no one else on here will approve of. :icon_smile:


----------



## ErikinWest

Scoundrel said:


> Eric, I dig the hair! Is it natural?
> 
> Nice bow tie too
> 
> Very prep-like, is that what you're going for?


Mais oui! I think I'm going for preppy... couldn't actually say what category I fall into. But I do like bow ties!



Miket61 said:


> I love that vest. I think I have one just like it. I might wear it tomorrow with a grey tattersall that no one else on here will approve of. :icon_smile:


Thank you sir. This vest is Banana Republic, they tend to have good sales I think their knitwear is of good quality. I look forward to see the tattersall tomorrow!

Ok so for today, I wore the navy jacket, with grey pants. I'm not sure if that's verboten, but here it goes.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img374/dscn5694yn3.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## LVP

TheEarl said:


> Love how the socks match the tie. Really smart.


Thanks!

I also was also subjected to dark and wet conditions today. Anyone have a solution for timer photos being out of focus? Maybe I could use one of those giant weeble-like inflatable things as a stand-in and quickly move it out of the way? Or I could leave it in the shot with me and hope I look better comparatively ic12337:


----------



## LVP

ErikinWest said:


> Ok so for today, I wore the navy jacket, with grey pants. I'm not sure if that's verboten, but here it goes.


A navy sport coat/blazer + gray slacks is a great look. Whether or not such a thing as a pinstripe sport coat even exists has been discussed on this board; while it was determined that they do exist (not sure about chalk stripe), most think they look like orphaned suit coats and "building your own suit" is a no-no. I would avoid wearing a pin/chalkstripe sport coat in general, but especially not with a pair of pants that could be construed as (or actually are) suit pants. I think the best combo would therefore be some dark jeans, which I have seen and thought it was an OK look for a night at a club perhaps.

I would also not pair two elements with same pattern in the same size (coat and tie in this case). The shirt and square are also pushing it IMO because the design is similar to the striping and also relatively close in size.

Having said that I do like the colors and layering. The fit - other than the sleeves perhaps - looks good to me but I am no expert there. Compared to 90%+ of your peers I bet look exponentially better and that is a darn good start. The main thing is that you are working with good pieces, now you just need to master putting them together. Keep posting here and you will go far.

Also you seem to have lost your shoes :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ErikinWest

@LVP

You're criticisms are extremely accurate and I appreciate them :icon_smile: Not really having much directions to follow I tend to go with instinct, but alas it does not always work out.

All comments/criticisms are appreciated,
Cheers,
Erik


----------



## hockeyinsider

ErikinWest said:


> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img374/dscn5694yn3.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I like the look. It's much better than the previous posts with the black, however, what's with the striped jacket? Is it a proper blazer or a suit jacket? I like it. You should consider a brownish jacket - tweed would be great.


----------



## CrackedCrab

need to get a full length mirror, and sharpen focus/lighting, not a good photgrapher.
for now:

Zegna MTM 15 Mil Mil 15 fabric Olive houndstooth jacket
Zegna MTM blue fineline shirt
Marinella tie
pocket square sewn by GF whose new hobby is sewing, navy silk from Britex fabric store:










detail:









on feet:
Edward Green Dover 
606
Dark Oak
(Zegna charcoal trousers, Pantherella sox):









not shown:
Brioni dark brown belt, a little darker than shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Prada pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Something thrown together for today's ensemble . . .*





































Having little time last night to consider what I'd be wearing today, I threw together the ensemble as above - I hope that it meets with your collective approval (if such a thing exists in these fora!).

Grey 2-button suit, ochre track stripes, center vent, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Light blue shirt with bold dark blue graph check, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt Sea Island cotton)

Solid crimson silk tie (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks - free-form blob of green, with center dot of red, on navy blue background (London Badge & Button Co.)

Navy silk foulard pocket square, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (Merns, NYC - a blast from the past, as Merns hasn't been in business in nearly 20 years)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Lattice-patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured loafers (Regain, via Botticelli, NYC)

Trumper's Skye

Silk jacquard fringed scarf - blue, green, red, and purple (Frank Stella, NYC)

Grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, NYC)


----------



## Holdfast

ErikinWest said:


> Ok so for today, I wore the navy jacket, with grey pants. I'm not sure if that's verboten, but here it goes.


Nice ideas. Shorten the shirt sleeves a bit and the look will instantly improve.



CrackedCrab said:


> Zegna MTM 15 Mil Mil 15 fabric Olive houndstooth jacket
> Zegna MTM blue fineline shirt
> Marinella tie
> pocket square sewn by GF whose new hobby is sewing, navy silk from Britex fabric store


Very nice, warm-feeling combo.



upr_crust said:


> Silk jacquard fringed scarf - blue, green, red, and purple (Frank Stella, NYC)


Great scarf!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ Holdfast thank you. Your colors, textures and patterns are all very nice together...and great fit.


----------



## stylieguy

to the guy with the hair...great outfit!

today im in a diesel knit gunmetal gray sweater
boss tshirt
varvatos moleskin borwn pants. 

casual!


----------



## mcarthur

CC-
Good looking attire


----------



## Tonyp

CrackedCrab said:


> need to get a full length mirror, and sharpen focus/lighting, not a good photgrapher.
> for now:
> 
> Zegna MTM 15 Mil Mil 15 fabric Olive houndstooth jacket
> Zegna MTM blue fineline shirt
> Marinella tie
> pocket square sewn by GF whose new hobby is sewing, navy silk from Britex fabric store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on feet:
> Edward Green Dover
> 606
> Dark Oak
> (Zegna charcoal trousers, Pantherella sox):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not shown:
> Brioni dark brown belt, a little darker than shoes.


Where do you buy your Marinello ties? Love the shoes. Have the same ones in a spectator version from EG.


----------



## SlowE30

CrackedCrab said:


> Edward Green Dover
> 606
> Dark Oak
> (Zegna charcoal trousers, Pantherella sox):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not shown:
> Brioni dark brown belt, a little darker than shoes.


Not to be critical, because you have a wonderful ensemble there, but have you experimented with your shoe lacing pattern?

This is a very minute detail, but I like a cross-lacing pattern on my blutchers, and straight-lacing on my oxfords. I find the open vamp (?) of a blutcher shows the crossing laces on the underside, and I never really liked that. I believe there is a way to straight-lace without crossing on the underside, but I forgot how.

Again, not being critical, I'm just throwing this out there for consideration and discussion.


----------



## CrackedCrab

Thanks mac.^

Tony -- I only have 2 Marinella ties. I wanted to get a couple, and on a lark emailed the lady in the store in Naples (Rossella? can't remember) last year and asked for 2 basic pattern ties, dark navy and this burgundy, and let her choose. I should have bought many more as they are my 2 favorite ties. The silk is extremely 'dry' if that makes any sense, they tie perfect knots and are substantial. 

Slow, I admit sloppy lacing, that was at the end of a long day. I think you are correct on the cross lacing -- I don't really like how it looks now that I look again...and will change. Good comment.

Thanks all, I'm working on the photo focusing skills and need to get get full mirror.


----------



## ErikinWest

I decided to try on a very old bow tie that is a flat ended (I'm not sure what the technical name for it is.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik

PS Holdfast, you're outfit is superb! Is that a wool tie btw? Cause I'm a big fan of wool ties!


----------



## LVP

ErikinWest said:


> I decided to try on a very old bow tie that is a flat ended (I'm not sure what the technical name for it is.


^ Stylin'!

I took the advice I received from the last time I posted myself in this suit and went with a more spread collar (tiny light blue check) instead of a point and a floret tie instead of the mini stripes. Given the patterned shirt I decided to tone down the bold silk PS and instead went with a white cotton one.

I liked the last look but I think your advice helped me bring it to the next level. Next time around I might just step it up again by adding the waistcoat + braces, a double cuff shirt, and - hopefully - some nicer shoes.

As a side note I did actually end up using a stand-in (coat rack) for focus and quickly switched places with it before the timer counted down. I think it worked well as the focus is better in spite of a complete lack of natural light. I also tried manual focus but I was too impatient :crazy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Barneys sweater
Diesel jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Tommy cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## JordanH.

LVP said:


> ^ Stylin'!
> 
> I took the advice I received from the last time I posted myself in this suit and went with a more spread collar (tiny light blue check) instead of a point and a floret tie instead of the mini stripes. Given the patterned shirt I decided to tone down the bold silk PS and instead went with a white cotton one.
> 
> I liked the last look but I think your advice helped me bring it to the next level. Next time around I might just step it up again by adding the waistcoat + braces, a double cuff shirt, and - hopefully - some nicer shoes.
> 
> As a side note I did actually end up using a stand-in (coat rack) for focus and quickly switched places with it before the timer counted down. I think it worked well as the focus is better in spite of a complete lack of natural light. I also tried manual focus but I was too impatient :crazy:


now that's nice, friend. i'm fiending for a charcoal suit with pinstripes.


----------



## ErikinWest

@LVP

Brilliant again old chap! In fact your style almost looks a little Trad IMO! The flat white pocket square is wonderfully Mad Men. Definitely go for the french cuffs if you can. Also as an alternate suggestion, if you wear a slightly skinnier tie, you could go for the tie clip for a very very trad look!

Also I can't really see your shoes, so I can't make any observation!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Scoundrel

ErikinWest said:


> I decided to try on a very old bow tie that is a flat ended (I'm not sure what the technical name for it is.


Bat wing


----------



## base615

Pissing down with rain so I'm a bit creased and the polish is coming off my shoes!

Suit - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Mid Grey
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : white and blue stripes
Tie - Michelsons knit : Navy
Pocket Square - Herringbone : Navy with white dots
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark Brown
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark brown
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on brown strap


----------



## deandbn

*To the Guys*

To all the guys that make the effort to have themselves photographed and post the pics of what they are wearing each day.

Thanks a lot for taking the time and effort.

I really enjoy coming to this site each day to see your outfits. I could comment and compliment you each separately, but that would probably become boring.
:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Festive occasion, nice outfit, bad photos . . .*

The camera is as bleary-eyed as I am today, but, for your pleasure, here's today's ensemble:





































This evening, I am reuniting with a group of former work colleagues in yet another celebration of my increasing senescence, hence the relative formality of today's get-up (relieved by strong colours).

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Solid deep lavender shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Peacock blue silk jacquard tie, pattern of small squares of lavender (Lewin)

Sterling silver turned double-bar cufflinks, the ends of the bars set with small sapphire cabochons (Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale Jewelers, NYC)

Silk jacquard braces, in blue and gold, depicting the NYC skyline at night (Trafalgar, via J. Press)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy blue ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black perf cap toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Silk jacquard scarf, navy and gold, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Navy cashmere single-breasted overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms - relatively speaking, cheap and cheerful)

Enough attire in which to eat French bistro food and enjoy lengthy conversations, certainly.


----------



## ShortStocky

My first post. Wonderful site. I have a lot to learn.

Today:

Brooks Brothers navy pinstripe suit 
BB white shirt (basic wrinkle-free version)
BB tie, red with small medium-blue square pattern
AE Black Leeds Cordovan
Coach black leather belt
Cheap Timex watch with black leather strap
Dark navy socks


----------



## pichao

*hound tooth*



CrackedCrab said:


> need to get a full length mirror, and sharpen focus/lighting, not a good photgrapher.
> for now:
> 
> Zegna MTM 15 Mil Mil 15 fabric Olive houndstooth jacket
> Zegna MTM blue fineline shirt
> Marinella tie
> pocket square sewn by GF whose new hobby is sewing, navy silk from Britex fabric store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on feet:
> Edward Green Dover
> 606
> Dark Oak
> (Zegna charcoal trousers, Pantherella sox):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not shown:
> Brioni dark brown belt, a little darker than shoes.


My next purchase will probably be a hound tooth jacket, and I must say: Yours look excellent!


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ base615 everything looks great, beautiful knit tie.

pichao, thank you, I love that jacket, especially the color, and the 15 mil fabric is luxurious.

CC


----------



## Haruspex

Have a jubilant b'day celebration, Upr. I see we share a similar taste in books as well as suit fabric.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Haruspex . . .*

. . . I believe that both my taste in books, and my taste in suit fabrics are derived from those salad days when I was an art student (then an art history student). Certain things stay with a person . . .

I expect that this evening's festivities will be jubilant - certainly loquacious, as the party will be four overly verbal and articulate critters, with interests ranging the entire universe.



Haruspex said:


> Have a jubilant b'day celebration, Upr. I see we share a similar taste in books as well as suit fabric.


----------



## Holdfast

ErikinWest said:


> I decided to try on a very old bow tie that is a flat ended (I'm not sure what the technical name for it is.


Bat's wing, I believe. Looks very nice indeed!



> PS Holdfast, you're outfit is superb! Is that a wool tie btw? Cause I'm a big fan of wool ties!


Yep, wool. I liked the contrast of the wool tie with the camelhair jacket and the denim of the jeans. Seemed to mesh together pretty nicely, from a textural perspective.



LVP said:


> I took the advice I received from the last time I posted myself in this suit and went with a more spread collar (tiny light blue check) instead of a point and a floret tie instead of the mini stripes. Given the patterned shirt I decided to tone down the bold silk PS and instead went with a white cotton one.


Colour combo is fine. One thing to consider - slightly slimmer lapels & a lower buttoning point on your jackets would look more flattering, as would slightly more open quarters on the skirt of the jacket.



base615 said:


> Pissing down with rain so I'm a bit creased and the polish is coming off my shoes!


Great overall look!



upr_crust said:


> Silk jacquard scarf, navy and gold, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason, London)


You have some wonderful scarves!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, holdfast . . .*

Thanks for the compliments on my scarves. Today's is a particular favourite of mine, bought at a very fair price back when Fortnum's maintained a proper menswear department, and contracted for silk goods to be private-labelled under their own name (as opposed to the designer goods now marketed there). My only regret is that I have only two such scarves (silk lined in cashmere) from that era at Fortnum's - today's scarf, and a yellow silk foulard, also lined in navy cashmere (well, actually, a cashmere/wool blend, as opposed to today's scarf).

Oddly enough, about a year after I bought today's scarf, I saw a dressing gown in the exact same material for sale here in NYC at Jay Kos (at some $975 USD).


----------



## mcarthur

UPR and HF,
good looking attire

Shortstocky,
welcome to the forum


----------



## LVP

JordanH. said:


> now that's nice, friend. i'm fiending for a charcoal suit with pinstripes.


Thanks! I'm in the same boat - the closest thing I have is a med gray sharkskin.



ErikinWest said:


> @LVP
> 
> Brilliant again old chap! In fact your style almost looks a little Trad IMO! The flat white pocket square is wonderfully Mad Men. Definitely go for the french cuffs if you can. Also as an alternate suggestion, if you wear a slightly skinnier tie, you could go for the tie clip for a very very trad look!


Thank you (but who you callin' old? :icon_pale I dig the trad look for some but I just can't bring myself to wear a tie with a BD :icon_smile:, I can't really wear penny loafers due to my orthoses, and I love me some darts. I usually bring out a tie clip with a solid tie or if I know I'll be doing something that day that could endanger my tie (buffet, anyone?). Stay tuned.

Shirt today is a red hairline stripe so it does look pink unless you're very close to it. I guess I broke the "background color of tie must be darker than the shirt" rule... _let me off with a warning, officer?_


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Isaia pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## base615

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ base615 everything looks great, beautiful knit tie.


Thanks very much.



Holdfast said:


> Great overall look!


Thanks, likewise

Great look LVP.

On to today;

Suit - Escena : Charcoal pinstripe
Shirt - Bespoke by JH Cutler : Sky blue
Tie - Four In Hand : Black with white dots
Pocket Square - Kent Wang : Sky blue with white trim
Shoes - MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes : Black
Belt - Nodopiano : Black with white stitching
Watch - Vintage 1947 Omega Automatic on black strap


----------



## stanneon

I'm wearing a Polo shirt, dark pants and topsider shoes...


----------



## upr_crust

*Channelling my inner Mafioso . . .*

Me in a flashier mode than normal, perhaps . . .





































Black striped 2-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB GF Regent - who knew such a thing existed?)

Deep raspberry herringbone weave shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, grid of pin dots in white (Polo via L & T)

Sterling silve and blue enamel cufflinks, after designs by Charles Rennie Mackintosh (Metropolitan Museum of Art)

Light blue silk pocket square, printed with polka dot pattern (via Syms)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21)

Floris Elite

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms - cheap and cheerful)

Brown microsuede hat (Weatherproof, via Syms - a very practical lid, as it is, as described, weatherproof)

Blue plaid cashmere scarf (H & K, London)

Not TOO reminiscent of a Martin Scorcese movie, I hope . . .


----------



## SlowE30

upr_crust said:


> Me in a flashier mode than normal, perhaps . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see UPR is a ghost. A finely dressed ghost, at that.

I guess a long exposure is playing tricks on this photo, just in time for Halloween.


----------



## upr_crust

*When it comes to self-timers . . . .*

. . . be afraid, be very afraid :icon_smile_big:

The camera played its trick on me - let us hope that my posting is seen more as a treat . . .



SlowE30 said:


> I see UPR is a ghost. A finely dressed ghost, at that.
> 
> I guess a long exposure is playing tricks on this photo, just in time for Halloween.


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> ...


Everything is just so. Brilliant! :aportnoy:


----------



## thunderw21

Cold and wet today, time to break out the tweed.

1940 dated 3-piece blue tweed suit, 3-button rolled to 1. Tie is a 1930s wool one.



















Yep, from Kaufmann's of Pittsburgh. :icon_smile_wink:









An interesting feature on the vest is the bottom button that, because of the angle of the cut of the vest, is not meant to be buttoned. Details speak of the quality. 
The jacket also have a single vent, a strange feature for 1930s and 1940s suits. Doesn't look to be added later.


----------



## Dr.Watson

^ Great suit Thunder21. Where do you find all these vintage suits?


----------



## Scrumhalf

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, the ensemble is excellent! Details on the sport coat, please?


----------



## thunderw21

Dr.Watson said:


> ^ Great suit Thunder21. Where do you find all these vintage suits?


Thanks Watson.

Vintage stores, antique shops, Goodwill, wherever I can find 'em. And they're usually cheap, under $100. The one above cost me $45. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Galahad

thunderw21 said:


> Thanks Watson.
> 
> Vintage stores, antique shops, Goodwill, wherever I can find 'em. And they're usually cheap, under $100. The one above cost me $45. :icon_smile_wink:


Well done. It just proves what everyone here knows, ie: the first requirement in dressing well is not money but taste. keep it up. :icon_smile:


----------



## ErikinWest

Oh my, such great posts before me! DocHoliday superb! And thunder21 ridiculously stylish as usual.

For whatever reason my pictures today seem to have a very blue hue?! I appear much more blue than I should :icon_smile:

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

And yes, I'm getting this jackets' sleeves shortened, but I was waiting to pick up my other clothes from the tailor first. So the next time I post it, it will have slightly shorter sleeves.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## LVP

base615 said:


> Great look LVP.
> 
> On to today


Thanks. Love your dimple and tie length. I would have to say the overall look is chic yet understated. Basically _the exact opposite of Craig Sager!_ ic12337:

Today's shirt is ecru. Suit sleeves still need to be tailored but I had no problem wearing it as pictured to the style void that is my office.

https://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## DocHolliday

This coat is _spectacular_. Tell us more!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
Gucci sweater
NSF pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
RLP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

Every time I see one of those...










(I'm such a nerd.)


----------



## upr_crust

*Something less formal to end the week . . .*





































The weather is alleged to be warming up today, and I wished to dispense with the need for an overcoat, hence today's layerings.

Olive wool 3-button sportcoat w/ coral large-scale overplaid, side vents (BB)

Light blue shirt with outlined large-scale white graph pattern, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid orange silk nattarino tie (Andrew's Ties)

Fawn-coloured lambskin suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Round flat enamelled cufflinks, gold-colored translucent enamel over striated metal, edged in white enamel (London Badge & Button Co.)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown pleated wool trousers (BB)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Cordovan-coloured penny loafers (J & M, model name Reegan)

Floris Cefiro

Not shown, but to complete the "country squire" look, a flat camel-coloured cap in cashmere/wool blend (BB)

Enough attire to fend off cool autumn weather, perhaps . . .


----------



## DocHolliday

A little rumpled for casual Friday (and continuing the parade of solid ties):





































Square's from the 1933 World's Fair.


----------



## ErikinWest

DocHolliday said:


>


Ahaha! I own that exact pair of Banana Republic socks!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## rgrossicone

*The Week In Review*

Erik...welcome! Awesome hair dude...I'm jealous (says the man with the receding hairline!).

Doc, lovely socks and sport coat!

So here we go!

Monday
Bespoke Navy Blazer
Grey HUGO pants
C&J Handgrade cap toes
Bespoke Blue and White check shirt
Yellow Tie
Grey Argyle sweater vest
Black and white houndsooth scarf
Grey Walking Hat

















Next Up...Creme colored Flannel Harringbone Suit
Bespoke Blue and white stripe shirt
Blue and white tie
Rock the blue socks
C&J Cordovan Cap Toes
and blue fingerless gloves flshing the universal gang sign for, "I don't know any gang signs!"

























Wednesday...I made a parent cry today, must have been the Doc marten Boots!
or the Grey APC sport coat
or the White Versace dress shirt
or the blue stiped Etro tie
or the black A. Basi Flannel pants
maybe the grey fedora? Or the Grey Casmere scarf?
Probably the fact that her child was failing every subject! 

























and Thursday...just for Auburn football, my Crimson Tide Hat was donned! Roll Tide Roll!
White shawl collar cardigan
navy and white gingham shirt
sky and white polka dot tie
brown cords
Sperry shoes...

















How's the beard lookin?


----------



## DocHolliday

R, I really like how you always seem to enjoy wearing your clothes. Great fun.


----------



## stylesnob

upr_crust said:


> The weather is alleged to be warming up today, and I wished to dispense with the need for an overcoat, hence today's layerings.
> 
> Olive wool 3-button sportcoat w/ coral large-scale overplaid, side vents (BB)
> 
> Light blue shirt with outlined large-scale white graph pattern, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)
> 
> Solid orange silk nattarino tie (Andrew's Ties)
> 
> Fawn-coloured lambskin suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)
> 
> Round flat enamelled cufflinks, gold-colored translucent enamel over striated metal, edged in white enamel (London Badge & Button Co.)
> 
> Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Dark brown pleated wool trousers (BB)
> 
> Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)
> 
> Cordovan-coloured penny loafers (J & M, model name Reegan)
> 
> Floris Cefiro
> 
> Not shown, but to complete the "country squire" look, a flat camel-coloured cap in cashmere/wool blend (BB)
> 
> Enough attire to fend off cool autumn weather, perhaps . . .


Excellent! I really like the pocket square you choose. Similar to the necktie but with a touch of blue to compliment the dress shirt. Cufflinks are also an excellent choice for the brown jacket. Socks are also great!

Keep this up! It is nice to see people with a classy style!


----------



## stylesnob

DocHolliday said:


> A little rumpled for casual Friday (and continuing the parade of solid ties):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Square's from the 1933 World's Fair.


Overall great, but personally I think you can do better on the pants, socks and pocket square.

IMO choose patternless pants with a light shade of tan-brown. Also, I think the pocket square could have some more life (more color), the pattern of the pocket square should be a little bigger in size to compliment the narrow striped dress shirt.

Overall not bad though. IMO A solid B+

=)


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Today's shirt is ecru. Suit sleeves still need to be tailored but I had no problem wearing it as pictured to the style void that is my office.


Cool suit!



DocHolliday said:


> This coat is _spectacular_. Tell us more!


Thanks - it's Paul Smith (from the PS line). Very fitted, fun plaid pattern, with a black velvet collar. It's the collar that sells it I think! 



upr_crust said:


> Fawn-coloured lambskin suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)


Very fun!



DocHolliday said:


> A little rumpled for casual Friday (and continuing the parade of solid ties):


Love the top half; not totally buying the trousers, but overall... awesome!



rgrossicone said:


> White shawl collar cardigan
> 
> How's the beard lookin?


Beard looks good. The cardigan is my favourite singled item - just looks fab... though I must say that the cream suit tailored up very nicely for you too!


----------



## DocHolliday

stylesnob said:


> Overall great, but personally I think you can do better on the pants, socks and pocket square.
> 
> IMO choose patternless pants with a light shade of tan-brown. Also, I think the pocket square could have some more life (more color), the pattern of the pocket square should be a little bigger in size to compliment the narrow striped dress shirt.


Appreciate the feedback. But the trou are pattern-less -- they're plain solid cords, in either a light tan or a cream, depending on how you look at it. Do they look striped in the pic?



Holdfast said:


> Thanks - it's Paul Smith (from the PS line). Very fitted, fun plaid pattern, with a black velvet collar. It's the collar that sells it I think!


Yes, definitely. It would be a nice coat without, but the velvet pushes it over the top.



Holdfast said:


> Love the top half; not totally buying the trousers, but overall... awesome!


What about the trou put you off? The color? The rumpled nature? I was trying to dress things down a bit today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
testoni loafers
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## ErikinWest

A late Friday reply. I'm not wearing anything fantastic today, I just threw something on quick.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

 
@rgrossicone - I love the great individual style you have!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## TheEarl

I don't have much of a wardrobe yet, but here's where I'm starting...

Charcoal BB BrooksEase
BB no-iron shirt
Donald Trump Collection Tie
BB socks
Allen Edmond's Hale


----------



## LVP

ErikinWest said:


> A late Friday reply. I'm not wearing anything fantastic today, I just threw something on quick.


Love the socks (anyone surprised?)

Today's look might qualify me for the trad forum:


----------



## ErikinWest

@TheEarl

Looks pretty good man! The photos are a little fuzzy and zoomed out. Some closer shots might be cool if you can get them. Love the shoes! And your sleeve lengths are perfect.

@LVP

Trad without a doubt! I love the sweater (but then again I love sweaters in general). In fact I think I have more knitwear than dress shirts....

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> What about the trou put you off? The color? The rumpled nature? I was trying to dress things down a bit today.


Don't get me wrong, the overall look is fantastic... but I think off-white trousers is just about THE hardest possible mainstream item to pull off in autumn/winter. You've tied the shoes into the trousers nicely with the laces and I can see how the square & shirt echoes them too, but for me there's still a very slight disconnect with something. I think it's that the jacket is slightly too dark for them. This is all nitpicking of minutiae, because you're better dressed than I was yesterday, but still, nitpicking is what we do! 

(the rumpling is good, no qualms there!)

I have a pair of cream flannels that I struggle with for the same reason. you want a contrast with the top half - that's the fun of cream in autumn/winter... but not too much of a contrast that it causes the eye to disconnect. Well, I say "have"; it might be "had", since they're too big in the waist for me and have already been slimmed down once. They now need a recut I think and I'm not sure I want to pay for that...


----------



## rgrossicone

*Winter Cream*

I agree, one of the toughest colors to do is cream...which is why when I saw the suit, I had to go for it. No need to worry about matching a jacket with trousers or vice-versa. I got loads of compliments at work from it (Thanks Again!:icon_smile_big but looking at the photos, maybe the tie knot is a bit too large.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> just for Auburn football, my Crimson Tide Hat was donned! Roll Tide Roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the beard lookin?


Very nice hat.. :aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


> Having little time last night to consider what I'd be wearing today, I threw together the ensemble as above - I hope that it meets with your collective approval (if such a thing exists in these fora!).
> 
> Grey 2-button suit, ochre track stripes, center vent, pleated trousers (BB GF)
> 
> Light blue shirt with bold dark blue graph check, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt Sea Island cotton)
> 
> Solid crimson silk tie (BB)
> 
> Oval enamel cufflinks - free-form blob of green, with center dot of red, on navy blue background (London Badge & Button Co.)
> 
> Navy silk foulard pocket square, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (Merns, NYC - a blast from the past, as Merns hasn't been in business in nearly 20 years)
> 
> Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Lattice-patterned OTC socks
> 
> Cordovan-coloured loafers (Regain, via Botticelli, NYC)
> 
> Trumper's Skye
> 
> Silk jacquard fringed scarf - blue, green, red, and purple (Frank Stella, NYC)
> 
> Grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, NYC)


You do a very good job pulling together a very classic, timeless look. The only thing I am not crazy about is the utility belt appearance of the blackberry on the hip.


----------



## gnatty8

Time to catch up on cross-posts,


----------



## gnatty8

Couple more:


----------



## gnatty8

And finally, from Friday:

Ralph Lauren Signature 
Borrelli Cashmere tie
Turnbull and Asser 
Brioni
C&J




Sorry for the overload, comments and questions welcome..


----------



## TheEarl

ErikinWest said:


> @TheEarl
> Looks pretty good man! The photos are a little fuzzy and zoomed out. Some closer shots might be cool if you can get them. Love the shoes! And your sleeve lengths are perfect.


Thanks! I don't have my own camera, so I was at the mercy of my friend. I've worried about my sleeves b/c I'm pretty convinced the right one is slightly longer. When I hold my arms perfect straight at my sides, you see a sliver of cuff on one side, but no cuff on the other. Now that I think about it, both my suits do this, so maybe my arms are different lengths. :crazy:


----------



## DocHolliday

Holdfast said:


> Don't get me wrong, the overall look is fantastic... but I think off-white trousers is just about THE hardest possible mainstream item to pull off in autumn/winter. You've tied the shoes into the trousers nicely with the laces and I can see how the square & shirt echoes them too, but for me there's still a very slight disconnect with something. I think it's that the jacket is slightly too dark for them. This is all nitpicking of minutiae, because you're better dressed than I was yesterday, but still, nitpicking is what we do!
> 
> (the rumpling is good, no qualms there!)


I can see your point. I was hoping that the white stripes in the shirt would help pull it together, but the overall effect on the top half is still a bit dark/cool. I was a little surprised when I saw the pics. But then I decided I kinda liked the disconnect -- slight enough that I felt it was fitting with the vaguely rumpled theme. That said, maybe next time I trout out those cords, I'll pair 'em with a slighter lighter-color coat. (The problem is, I want to have my cake and eat it too, as I like the sharp contrast of coat and trou. Maybe I should try a white shirt ... but that seems almost too contrasty. What to do, what to do.)


----------



## TheEarl

gnatty8 said:


> Couple more:


Just noticed the pocket silk. Very subtle.


----------



## domenico

*GOOD!*



rgrossicone said:


> Brown Moleskin 3 button 2 vent Hicket SJ
> JCrew Maroon Plaid BD
> Brown Wool Tie
> BR Tapered Chinos
> BR Penny Loafers
> 
> Somber face courtesey of a crumbling economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up at 5:30 AM for work, then off to NJ for Roshashana dinner...tasty noodle pudding and gifilta fish (check my spelling on that one).


IT IS COUNTRY STILE! FANTASTIC YEAH!:icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> (... What to do, what to do.)


Keep on styling! 

Genuinely chilly day today...


----------



## Dr.Watson

^ Holdfast, the action figure behind you really adds a human element to your picture. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ErikinWest

What ho chaps!

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=514&i=dscn5720wr6.jpg

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=514&i=dscn5723rb3.jpg
Note: Ridiculously splendid socks.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=514&i=dscn5725sf3.jpg

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^Gnatty8 like everything
Holdfast, everything too, especially the overcoats, beautiful
Erkin like the tie/shirt combo, colors
lots of other nice items/combos on people.

heat wave continues, did not feel like fall clothes, so I used an old favorite all season suit to anchor some luxe items:

Hickey Freeman charcoal suit, Loro Piana Super 110's fabric
Charvet MTM pink/blue/white fineline
Stefano Ricci pimp tie, lavender/purple tiny dots
Tom Ford pocket square, exaggerated houndstooth, blue/ivory
Brioni chocolate calf belt
John Lobb Luffield, Dark Brown Museum calf
Brioni charcoal sox:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
MB pocket-square
Brioni shirt
British half sovereign cufflinks
Brioni tie
NM belt
LP socks
JL balmorals
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Holdfast

CrackedCrab said:


> Holdfast, everything too, especially the overcoats, beautiful


I'm really enjoying being able to wear them again!



> Stefano Ricci pimp tie, lavender/purple tiny dots


How do you manage to tie such a normal-sized knot with these ties? 



> Tom Ford pocket square, exaggerated houndstooth, blue/ivory


Great use of the pattern/colours on this square - clever touch!


----------



## topbroker

gnatty8, your photos are an inspiration.

Holdfast, awesome patterned overcoat.

CrackedCrab, you've got taste, and I envy you that watch.

DocHolliday, that casual Friday outfit rocks -- I'm not as hung up on the detailing as some, the overall effect definitely works for me. If I saw you on the mean streets of Northeast Wisconsin, I'd figure, "Competition!" (not a sensation I have often, alas).

Been a while, guys.


----------



## topbroker

I just scored these outrageous trousers on Ebay:



Pure 1970s. Daks, 100% wool, flat front, tight to the hips, no belt loops, definitely look flared when you wear them. Golf trousers? That was the seller's surmise. Perfect shape; seem to have been hardly worn.

I wore them on Saturday for the first time with a medium blue shirt (open collar), Burberry double-breasted navy blazer, navy socks, and AE Pembrooke tan split-toe tassel mocs. Got lots of admiring comments; felt like a 70s mogul going to a weekend cocktail party on a deck overlooking a body of water.


----------



## thunderw21

^ Love the trousers.

1940 Kaufmann's tweed suit again, different accessories.

*1930s Mallory fedora
*1930s wool tie
*vintage watch chain, modern Union Pacific watch
*modern VH shirt
*AE shoes

Sleeves are a tad short for my liking, but I'm not too worried about 'em.


----------



## ErikinWest

Do I even need to say anything to thunderw21? Cause it's always brilliant!

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## topbroker

thunderw21, that look is killer. Love the watch chain and fob.

It is quite autumnal today, and the oufit reflects that. Polo brown cords with mallards and pheasants (bought yesterday for $28.00 at the Polo store at the outlet mall in Oshkosh); light denim button-down shirt (Old Navy); Pendleton brown houndstooth zipper jacket (picked up for $75.00 at Pendleton store at same outlet mall a few weeks ago); vintage brown Donegal tweed cap from T. Gillespie of Ireland (Ebay); dark brown socks (Jos. Bank); AE Pembrooke tan split-toe tassel mocs (Ebay); Lorus watch with tan band (new; Ebay). 

The whole get-up looks like New England money, yet cost under $300.00 all told.


----------



## hockeyinsider

ErikinWest said:


> Do I even need to say anything to thunderw21? Cause it's always brilliant!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I don't know about mixing a striped suit jacket and the odd patterned pants.


----------



## DocHolliday

Topbroker, welcome back. And thanks for the kind words.

Erik, dig your enthusiasm for your clothes. Great shirt.

Here's today:



















Inadvertent closeup:










Orvis thing:










When I took the watch in to get it serviced not long ago, the lady told me it was too nice to wear regularly and that I should save it for Sundays. So here it is.


----------



## AlanC

^Cool watch, Doc.










Luciano Barbera suit
Guy Rover shirt
BB tie
vintage linen square
Trafalgar LE braces
RLP wool/cashmere OTC socks
Cheaney suede semi-brogues


----------



## ToryBoy

Racing green Ralph Lauren big pony polo, with '3' on the right sleeve
Brown chinos by Gieves and Hakwes
Brown casual shoes from Church's


----------



## Orgetorix

*Yesterday*

Polo RL DB flannel suit
BB shirt
Thrifted wool challis tie
BB Peal suede shoes
Deadstock '40s Schoble fedora


----------



## ErikinWest

Oh I say Orgetorix very nice! I always love DB suits (if only I actually had some money to buy them :icon_smile

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^ *Holdfast* thank you for the comments, I just love that lapel and fabric of your overcoat in post 6632. Alas not cool enough here to wear ours yet...

On the SR ties, it is challenging to tie them I agree, .. that was try # 3 for the pic! They are really over the top luxe, but fun to wear once in a while.

On the TF square, the idea came for the matching a little before getting ready, and it just seemed right. TF stuff is a little (or lot) overpriced but you wouldn't believe the soft hand of the silk and hand rolled edges on these.

And *topbroker*, thank you for the kind words...love that watch, it was a treat to myself after a special accomplishment.


----------



## AlanC

Looks great, O! How's that Schoble? I hadn't been aware that you'd won one. I love mine. The felt on it is something else.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> Looks great, O! How's that Schoble? I hadn't been aware that you'd won one. I love mine. The felt on it is something else.


It's great. I just won it last week, and you're right--the felt quality is outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust

*No photos, just text today . . .*

Interruptions on the home front precluded photos, so you'll simply have to make do with text . . .

Grey-brown three-piece mini-herringbone weave suit, side vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue end-on-end multi-stripe shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Sterling silver cufflinks, rectangular, set at one corner with a small garnet in a 14K bezel (DVVS, New York)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Gold watch chain (family heirloom)

Cordovan-coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (Botticelli, NYC)

Trumper's Skye

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Light vivid green cashmere scarf (RLPL)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Use your collective imaginations . . . .


----------



## NoPleats

De La Renta suit in navy with a faint blue pinstripe
Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors in "Heritage Calf Wine"
White button-down Van Heusen shirt
Maroon DKNY tie with tiny black dots rimmed in blue
Brown tortoise shell Ray Ban Wayfarer IIs

Nothing special, but I stand out in a sea of cargo shorts, t-shirts and Oakley knock-offs from the swap meet. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post:

Return of the infamous Isaia sportcoat:




Closeup on pattern:


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix-
nice looking attire. nice fedora


----------



## stylieguy

gnatty, whose tie is that? love it ...


----------



## yachtie

Chilly here so cashmere and hats:
Tan/Camel Bartolini cashmere SC (holding up pretty well for its age)
Burgundy AvonCelli merino polo
Lt tan Johnstons scarf
Plum melange Brioni slacks ( they're really not too long-  )
Alden whiskey monks
Old Borsalino hat


----------



## Holdfast

topbroker said:


> Holdfast, awesome patterned overcoat.


Thanks! Welcome back.



thunderw21 said:


> 1940 Kaufmann's tweed suit again, different accessories.


Fab!



ErikinWest said:


> ...


I think this is probably the nicest outfit you've shown us yet! Keep on styling.



DocHolliday said:


> Here's today:


Love everything about this look.



AlanC said:


> Cheaney suede semi-brogues


Awesome shoes Alan!



Orgetorix said:


> Polo RL DB flannel suit
> BB shirt
> Thrifted wool challis tie
> BB Peal suede shoes
> Deadstock '40s Schoble fedora


Fab DB, and great accessorising.



CrackedCrab said:


> On the SR ties, it is challenging to tie them I agree, .. that was try # 3 for the pic!


Glad I'm not the only one to struggle with them! 



yachtie said:


> Tan/Camel Bartolini cashmere SC (holding up pretty well for its age)


The keystone button layout works nicely on you, in my (probably controversial) opinion.

Poppy season has arrived on this side of the pond.


----------



## Chase Hamilton

Poppy season has arrived on this side of the pond.

[/quote]

Holdfast, it's hard to tell in the photo. Is that an actual poppy, or a lapel pin?

--Chase


----------



## gnatty8

stylieguy said:


> gnatty, whose tie is that? love it ...


Brooks Brothers, part of their Ancient Madder collection of ties that came out this year. I have 4 others in paisleys and more of this pattern. They are very nice, and tie very good, robust knots..


----------



## ToryBoy

RL Preppy Suit (summer 07 collection)
Gieves and Hawkes navy sweater and striped shirt
Brown Pal Zileri shoes and belts

accessories:
Mulberry briefcase style bag
James Smith & Sons one piece umbrella


----------



## Holdfast

Chase Hamilton said:


> Poppy season has arrived on this side of the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Holdfast, it's hard to tell in the photo. Is that an actual poppy, or a lapel pin?
Click to expand...

Paper Poppy :teacha:

Very common to see these being worn over here at this time of year.


----------



## base615

Jacket - Bespoke by Sam Disano : Brown Donegal Tweed
Trousers - Calibre : Tan POW check with sky blue overcheck
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle : White and sky blue stripes
Pocket Square - Herringbone : Blue with white dots
Belt - Elliot Rhodes : Dark Brown
Shoes - MTO oxford wingtip by G&L Handmade Shoes : Dark tan
Watch - Vintage 1958 Omega Seamaster on dark tan strap
Scent - L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## rgrossicone

*My favorite accessory had to be left home *

but I got lots of compliments on the suit...first time worn...vintage purchase off of eBay last spring.

2 button Oxxford Brown/Black double vented flat front suit.
Ecru John W Nordstrom Herringbone shirt
Floral Paul Smith tie 
Floral Paul Smith square










and here it is with my favorite accessory, my little girl!










Thank god she looks like her mother!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## DocHolliday

What an adorable little girl! She looks like quite the charmer!


----------



## Jovan

Tried to look good for Melissa's viewing tonight.

Vintage '50s navy flannel suit, vintage '60s tie (part of many I got recently), Dillard's shirt (the neck sizes run a bit big...), Kent Wang pocket square. Not pictured: Allen-Edmonds black wholecuts, Express dark blue argyle socks.

She knew about my love for things of the past, so I think she appreciated it. 










Though there was no open casket (because the wreck left her very damaged) it was still very emotional for me. I hadn't cried since first hearing the news, but the tears came back very well. Everyone was there, everyone supported each other. I unfortunately had not met her parents before tonight, but let them know I was there. It was very surreal seeing some pictures of her from parties I had been to. Justin has held up remarkably well. The same day he heard the news, he went and performed in his play anyways, which I went to. Many were telling him not to, but Dylan (Mel's friend and tutor that helped her about to graduate this December) rightly said that she'd want him to if he could. He has a lot of courage. Tomorrow morning is the funeral. I and others are going to wear light colours (in the absence of white pants or jacket) as per her wish for people at her funeral to wear white and not be sad. I'll see if I can help the second part!


----------



## ErikinWest

L'ascot: round 2! Yes second time wearing the same ascot - I only have 2 

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
LP sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
FW boots
AOS cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## rgrossicone

DocHolliday said:


> What an adorable little girl! She looks like quite the charmer!


She's already batting her eyelashes...and I'm already melted...what a trip!


----------



## old_style

gnatty8 said:


> Brooks Brothers, part of their Ancient Madder collection of ties that came out this year. I have 4 others in paisleys and more of this pattern. They are very nice, and tie very good, robust knots..


Found a similar one this past weekend at a BB outlet for $17 (with discounts). I agree that it's a very nice tie.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> and here it is with my favorite accessory, my little girl!


I think she approves of having her photo taken! :icon_smile_big:



Jovan said:


> She knew about my love for things of the past, so I think she appreciated it.


Very sorry for your loss. I'm sure she did indeed appreciate it.



ErikinWest said:


> L'ascot: round 2! Yes second time wearing the same ascot - I only have 2


Smart look - shoes are a bit pointy for me though!


----------



## NoPleats

Another breathtaking department store ensemble is the uniform of the day for me:

--Another De La Renta Suit--today it's a sassy little taupe 3-button number;
--Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors, this time in black;
--My belt's black. I don't know who made it but it's got a silver colored buckle to go with my watch and wedding band;
--Your basic standard white Van Heusen poplin button-down;
--BB tie in "Rust." It has little blue and brown squares on it. The Pratt didn't want to dimple this morning so I have a smoothie. (I don't think the general public notices or cares);
--And the usual Wayfarer IIs, but today we're rockin' the black ones to match the belt and shoes.

Again nothing fancy. But that's just me.


----------



## The Expatriate

Holdfast said:


> I think she approves of having her photo taken! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Very sorry for your loss. I'm sure she did indeed appreciate it.
> 
> Smart look - shoes are a bit pointy for me though!


Re: Holdfast

Just stepped out of the TARDIS, I see.


----------



## Holdfast

The Expatriate said:


> Re: Holdfast
> 
> Just stepped out of the TARDIS, I see.


I was THIS close to putting on my brown felt fedora before stepping out the door, but thought it was a pastiche too far... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## playdohh22

gnatty8- very nice jacket.


----------



## gnatty8

Thanks, here's another:



With a love it hate it shirt by Charvet in a very unique aquamarine color. I love it, others hate it. I may split the difference and retire it to the lakehouse closet..


----------



## topbroker

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks, here's another:
> 
> With a love it hate it shirt by Charvet in a very unique aquamarine color. I love it, others hate it. I may split the difference and retire it to the lakehouse closet..


If I love it too, will that persuade you to keep it in your rotation? 

Semi-seriously, I recommend against letting the opinions of others matter too much. I don't even *ask* for their opinions. (That includes in this and other menswear forums. I seem to have a genuine aversion to "What do you think, guys?" sort of questions.)

If someone offers a kind comment, well, that's nice, and I appreciate it. If someone offers an unkind comment, I try to be suspicious of their motivation, and let the comment roll off my back ("try" being the operative word, but hey).


----------



## gnatty8

topbroker said:


> If I love it too, will that persuade you to keep it in your rotation?
> 
> Semi-seriously, I recommend against letting the opinions of others matter too much. I don't even *ask* for their opinions. (That includes in this and other menswear forums. I seem to have a genuine aversion to "What do you think, guys?" sort of questions.)
> 
> If someone offers a kind comment, well, that's nice, and I appreciate it. If someone offers an unkind comment, I try to be suspicious of their motivation, and let the comment roll off my back ("try" being the operative word, but hey).


:icon_smile:

OK, so that makes 2 votes for.. Seriously though, I don't tend to worry too much about opinions, the first time I wore this shirt a few months back, I actually got a "garish" on another message board but out it came for another try.. I think the problem is I am not totally sold on the color as a solid choice for office wear, otherwise I wouldn't be thinking of retiring it.. Who knows, I may give it one more shot!


----------



## topbroker

Garish is one of my specializations, so I am perhaps not to be trusted (says he who wore orange and grey horizontal-striped socks today, subverting his conservative charcoal grey suit).


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
SR pocket-square
Brion polo
DG pant
NM belt
RLP socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## upr_crust

*After a short hiatus, more photos . . .*





































After yesterday's rain and high winds, which precluded getting dressed up (or at least made the prospect most unattractive), the weather has cleared enough for me to "put on the dog", as it were, for today's attire.

As it is, today will be a real mixed bag of activities, including a visit to the dentist, the barber, and finally, a preview party for the International Fine Art Print Dealers Association show and exhibit at the Park Ave. Armory, a benefit for the Museum of Modern Art. I think that I am dressed well enough to cover all contingencies.

Navy 6-button D/B rope stripe suit, side-vented, pleated trousers without belt loops (St. Laurie, NYC, some 15+ years ago)

Lavender and white striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (H & K)

Navy silk jacquard tie, white dots (BB)

Navy silk jacquard braces, Golden Fleece emblems (BB - one of the few examples of a garment emblazoned with corporate emblems that I wear)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Gold and lapis lazuli cufflinks (custom-made - Niletti Creations, NYC)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee - now vintage - hand-me-downs purchased some 24 years ago)

Floris Elite

Navy cashmere S/B overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Solid lavender cashmere scarf (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, London - a cashmere venue now no more, and much missed)


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks, here's another:
> 
> With a love it hate it shirt by Charvet in a very unique aquamarine color. I love it, others hate it. I may split the difference and retire it to the lakehouse closet..


Sadly, that's an ugly shirt. Yuck - it looks like something some hipster teen would wear to prom to match his escort's dress.

On a positive note, the jacket is quite nice.


----------



## NoPleats

OK, I figure if I contribute here for another week and a half I will have gone through the whole roster. But consider my goal is, "dress like a grownup who doesn't need a caretaker," and I seem to be doing all right:

--Rust/brown V-neck from the House of Club Room;
--Light Blue button-down from the Van Heusen Shopping Mall Collection;
--Gold tie with blue microdots from Savile Row (a nice dimple today!);
--Brown belt sourced from Stein Mart featuring a silver buckle to go with the watch, ring, yadda, yadda
--Plain front light khaki chinos from the designers at J Crew
--Florsheim "penny" style loafers in brown.
--Tortoise shell Ray Ban Wayfarer IIs.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> With a love it hate it shirt by Charvet in a very unique aquamarine color.


I'm think it's a very difficult shirt to wear with a tie in autumn (it would be easier open-collar, in summer). But that jacket complements it pretty well. Maybe a different tie might complete it better?


----------



## Buster Brown

*My first attempt at this*

Comments and feedback welcome :icon_smile:









Hickey Freeman suit
Generic shirt from Macy's
Zegna tie
Silk knot cufflink from BB








AE Delray in chili


----------



## Scrumhalf

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks, here's another:


Love the jacket!! Is it OTR or MTM? It looks a lot like the Rubinacci that mafoofan posted on SF....


----------



## topbroker

Very nice, Buster Brown! (I won't ask if you live in a shoe...)


----------



## Cabbage

I wore this. It is nothing special, but I just like this tie and shirt/collar and color combo.


----------



## topbroker

^ If you enjoyed wearing it, it is special enough! It looks nice.


----------



## Cabbage

topbroker said:


> ^ If you enjoyed wearing it, it is special enough! It looks nice.


Yes, it is special for me.


----------



## NoPleats

Buster Brown said:


> Comments and feedback welcome :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman suit
> Generic shirt from Macy's
> Zegna tie
> Silk knot cufflink from BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Delray in chili


Simple and nicely done. :aportnoy:


----------



## mipcar

*Lunch at Nicer restaurent.*

Warmer weather now so the time for jackets has passed.
Here is today's effort.

Shirt is Roberta di Camerino 100% cotton.
Fletcher Jones slacks.

The pattern in the shirt and slacks is quite close but I think that came off ok.
socks are more grey then they appear in the pics.


























Mychael


----------



## stylieguy

*AMAZING SCARF!!!!!!*

is that cashmere?? what make?


----------



## Tonyp

Buster Brown said:


> Comments and feedback welcome :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman suit
> Generic shirt from Macy's
> Zegna tie
> Silk knot cufflink from BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Delray in chili


 I like the entire look. Tie and shirt go well with the suit. Try a pocket square in a rust or brown family. I would wear a slightly darker shoe more brown and would wear an oxford rather than a derby.


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Haruspex

Wow, Doc. You're what I want to be when I grow up. Would that were an option.


----------



## Haruspex

Also, would you share details on the brands involved?


----------



## Holdfast

Buster Brown said:


> Comments and feedback welcome :icon_smile:


Suit looks very nice on you.



mipcar said:


> Shirt is Roberta di Camerino 100% cotton.


I like the pattern on the shirt.



DocHolliday said:


> ...


Already praised this on SF, but I'll just add here that I think the sweater/sweatervest is wonderful!


----------



## Buster Brown

*'Scraps'*

I didn't plan it this way, but today's outfit (except shoes) is composed entirely of items I would not add to my wardrobe if I were starting over. They each had some seeming utility and so have been spared the Goodwill box. Please let me know if you think I should let some or all of them go.

Raw silk jacket by Stafford (JC Penny's)
Generic wool navy slacks from Men's Wearhouse
Cotton microwindowpane shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Club Room (Macy's)


















AE Wendell shoes. The lighting is off in this photo. My floors are a rust color, but the shoes are dark brown.


----------



## topbroker

BB, don't be too hard on yourself! I like the outfit and would wear it myself.

I like those Wendells and need to pick some up. I have a pair of AE Saxons (another bicycle toe) in dark brown -- one of my 15 pairs of AEs. I'm not an AE exclusivist by any means (since I own about 90 pairs of shoes altogether), but I do like them quite a bit.


----------



## DocHolliday

Haruspex said:


> Also, would you share details on the brands involved?


Thanks, H. The shirt and trou are from Brooks, the coat and chukkas are from Ralph. Sweater vest's from LL Bean.


----------



## Buster Brown

topbroker said:


> BB, don't be too hard on yourself! I like the outfit and would wear it myself.
> 
> I like those Wendells and need to pick some up. I have a pair of AE Saxons (another bicycle toe) in dark brown -- one of my 15 pairs of AEs. I'm not an AE exclusivist by any means (since I own about 90 pairs of shoes altogether), but I do like them quite a bit.


Thanks. I should clarify that none of the items are truly bad or they would be at the Goodwill. Mostly small things like

- Coat is a 42R. If new, I would select 40R (jogging is wreaking havoc on my weight/size :crazy.
- Slacks feel 'cheap' and don't wear quite as well as stuff I've bought since.
- Tie has lots of baby blue - not a good color for my red hair and fair complexion.

Details, details ...

On a separate note, 90 pairs!? How long did that take? I was justifying my AE purchases with the 'they're well made, conservatively styled and with proper care will last decades' argument. I now fear for my future


----------



## Buster Brown

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, H. The shirt and trou are from Brooks, the coat and chukkas are from Ralph. Sweater vest's from LL Bean.


Doc, thanks for posting those pics. Truly an inspiring outfit :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

October 30, 2008
Kiton sportscoat
PS hair scarf
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Zegna pant
MD belt
PS socks
Gucci boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin shearling
Malo polo
Nudie jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sampling of a Chilly Week's Worth of Mornings*



















Thats my giant twin.



















That camel coat is older than I am...was my uncles, I love it, and had it tailored to fit me better after he gave it to me.


----------



## topbroker

Buster Brown said:


> On a separate note, 90 pairs!? How long did that take? I was justifying my AE purchases with the 'they're well made, conservatively styled and with proper care will last decades' argument. I now fear for my future


The number has gone up and down over the years, but in the past couple of years I have been very re-dedicated to my sartorial hobby and have been "on a roll." Shoes are a particular passion, but by the standards of some on the board I'm an underachiever.

Your justification for purchasing AEs is perfectly good, but it will never stop you from buying more if you've got the bug.

I'm a maximalist in general; I crave lots of choice. I would rather have 15 pairs of AEs than two pairs of Lobbs (not that I would turn down Lobbs at a steal of a price, you understand). On other fronts, I'm up to about 25 suits and 25 sportcoats, 20 odd trousers and 60 dress shirts, and God knows how many ties, pocket squares, and pairs of cufflinks.


----------



## upr_crust

*After a day of dental misadventure, some style for the weekend . . .*

After a day shuttling between dentists, endodontists, and oral surgeons for a dental emergency, I am back in better mufti (minus one tooth), though, unfortunately, without photographic evidence (of the clothes - no one would be interested in seeing the gap where my first molar used to live, I am sure).

Olive Saxxon wool with coral overplaid sports jacket (BB)

Light blue glen plaid shirt, with subtle yellow overplaid, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Yellow/orange jockey stripe silk repp tie (BB)

Square-faced enamel cufflinks - a clock-face pattern with Roman numerals in royal blue and yellow (Liberty, London)

Solid deep yellow silk pocket square

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown wool trousers (BB)

Plain dark brown ribbed OTC socks

Dark reddish-brown moc-to Italian-made bluchers (J&M, model name Westin)

Monsieur Balmain

Grey S/B herringbone overcoat, wool/cashmere blend (Lauren, via Syms)

Cashmere Burberry check scarf

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to make it through a slow Friday, perhaps . . .


----------



## Buster Brown

I call this my 'weekend and country' suit. It's an Oxxford I picked up at the local consignment store for $300. I wasn't familiar with the brand, but have really come to love it - especially the trousers.

I'm not sure how well the fabric shows in the photos, but it has a slight texture to it and is somewhat 'rougher' than the smooth, shiny fabrics typically used for suits. The texture, pattern, and coloring (rust, olive, navy) make it feel like something I would wear to my country house - if I had one. Since I don't, I like to wear it on Fridays and dream of owning one someday :icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

Buster Brown, that looks great. The suit and tie work very well together.

Halloween is not really my holiday, but I did go somewhat orange today. My multi-colored striped tie has orange in it, my pocket square is in an orange pattern, and my socks are bright orange OTCs from www.golfknickers.com (recommended for OTC solids and argyles and, of course, plus fours).

The rest of the outfit: JAB British tan suit, dark brown corduroy vest (very nice pick-up for $19.99 at Target of all places, 100% cotton corduroy), French blue spread collar French cuff shirt, "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (pictured below), dark brown AE Graysons, and a light brown corduroy newsboy cap.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_4462.jpg


Fantastic pic & style.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

The General said:


> I am wearing my brand new bespoke shirt


As you are the owner of the company you mentioned, then it is probably not surprising that you are wearing there clothes. A little spammy perhaps...


----------



## brokencycle

Here is a Friday night. I know most of the stuff has been shown in my few other posts, but I really like this sportcoat and I think this tie works nicely with the whole ensemble, plus, because she said "yes," it has sentimental value.

Tomorrow, I'll post more pics: I'm going as a prep with the Oxxford blazer I won on ebay.




























The PS is actually a dark purple, don't know why it showed up so lavendery. The watch has navy hands, and I really like it - it looks similar to a Cartier tank watch.


----------



## brokencycle

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks, here's another:
> 
> With a love it hate it shirt by Charvet in a very unique aquamarine color. I love it, others hate it. I may split the difference and retire it to the lakehouse closet..


I like the shirt. If it is a 15/35 you could retire it to my closet if you don't want it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## ErikinWest

rgrossicone said:


>


Dear sir, I positively adore those socks. Seven out of Seven! What brand are they?

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## rgrossicone

ErikinWest said:


> Dear sir, I positively adore those socks. Seven out of Seven! What brand are they?
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Duchamps...most of my socks I buy at designer discount shops (either outlets/Century 21/or Syms) but once a year I allow myself to drop $30-$40 on a pair of full price Duchamps at Nordstroms (to my wife's dismay), and these are one of those pair, in fact, they were this January's acquisition! Thanks for the compliment!

Rob


----------



## rgrossicone

*YAY!*



brokencycle said:


> Here is a Friday night. I know most of the stuff has been shown in my few other posts, but I really like this sportcoat and I think this tie works nicely with the whole ensemble, plus, because she said "yes," it has sentimental value.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll post more pics: I'm going as a prep with the Oxxford blazer I won on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PS is actually a dark purple, don't know why it showed up so lavendery. The watch has navy hands, and I really like it - it looks similar to a Cartier tank watch.


Congrats on the good news! Your life as you know it, is over. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

The overall effect today is a trad/Wyoming dress-up hybrid: tan cords, Polo white button-down, b/w rep stripe tie, black Western silver-decorated belt, black leather lambskin blazer, Dan Post black pointy-toe cowboy boots.


----------



## gnatty8

brokencycle said:


> I like the shirt. If it is a 15/35 you could retire it to my closet if you don't want it.


:biggrin2: Nice try, approximately 16/34 1/2


----------



## gnatty8

topbroker said:


> The overall effect today a trad/Wyoming dress-up hybrid: tan cords, Polo white button-down, b/w rep stripe tie, black Western silver-decorated belt, black leather lambskin blazer, Dan Post black pointy-toe cowboy boots.


You have a very diverse, fun, unconventional style TB, you obviously enjoy your clothing very much, which is how it should be!


----------



## topbroker

gnatty8 said:


> You have a very diverse, fun, unconventional style TB, you obviously enjoy your clothing very much, which is how it should be!


Thank you immensely! I do have fun with it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
BC sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Concord watch


----------



## welldressedfellow

Planning on wearing an argyle v-neck,white/blue check OCBD,navy slacks,and my new split toes.


----------



## Lowndes

Those are some super sweet socks.


----------



## ErikinWest

What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Lowndes

Erik,

That is a great looking outfit. I really like that shirt.


----------



## welldressedfellow

ErikinWest said:


> What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


C'est bon!


----------



## Lowndes

Erik,

Curious as to who makes that shirt?


----------



## ErikinWest

Merci to all the compliments above!



dlion0721 said:


> Erik,
> 
> Curious as to who makes that shirt?


Ahah! This is where I say Brioni! Actually it's just TM Lewin. I love their slim fit luxury shirts, really nice quality, perfect fit, they don't shrink in wash, and they have nifty patterns.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## tskrovan

ErikinWest said:


> What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


This kid's got some style! I love the ascots Erik!


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart suit
Hermes shirt
Ben Silver tie
Massimo Bizzocchi square
Kent Wang links
Facconable braces
Carolina Artisans socks
C&J for Tom James semi-brogues


----------



## ErikinWest

AlanC you look like someone out of GQ! Everything is perfect. Hopefully when I'm older and wealthier I'll be able to afford such a style.

Well done sir, the apex of dressing,
Erik


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
RLPL sweater
Malo cords
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Unregistered

ErikinWest said:


> What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I love those socks. Absolutely love them. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## balder

ErikinWest said:


> What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Just love that cravat,cufflink and sock combination!


----------



## ItalianGent

ErikinWest said:


> What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Great outfit - love the socks and cravat!:aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*The sartorial equivalent of "refrigerator clean-out", (i.e. leftovers . . .)*




























In anticipation of my upcoming trip to London (I depart for the UK Thursday evening), I've begun to set aside all the clothes that I want to pack, leaving the closet with all of the things that don't travel well, or that are less favourite items of mine, hence the title of today's posting.

Grey 2-button suit w/ ocher track stripes, center vent, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Cerulean blue and white Bengal striped shirt, white straight collar, white button cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Red silk foulard printed tie, large-scale pattern of geometric figures in dark blue and ocher (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Charcoal patterned OTC socks (origin un-remembered)

Black tassel loafers (BB - the classics)

Trumper's Skye

Not shown - black microsuede trilby (grabbed at the last moment for a little extra insulation)

Enough attire to face a slow Monday, I hope . . .


----------



## gnatty8

I like that shirt AlanC, very nice. Suit's not terrible either!!


----------



## Acct2000

Great outfits, Alan and Upr!!


----------



## mcarthur

UPR and AC,
Good looking attire


----------



## LD111134

Very nice, Alan C and Upr_crust! Love the charcoal pinstripe look. :icon_smile:


----------



## thunderw21

Lookin' good, Erikin!


----------



## Buster Brown

*Finally, a fall day in San Diego*

A quick sampling of the fall wardrobe before sunny and high 70's return later this week:










Moss green, mustard, rust multicheck cotton shirt by Dockers
Silk/cashmere sweater from Banana Republic
Wool slacks from Lands' End
Brown leather shoes by Allen Edmonds ('Cerreto' in espresso)

I scored the shoes for $26 on eBay. I've had a few misses with that marketplace, but this find is making up for them :biggrin2:


----------



## Holdfast

ErikinWest said:


> What ho all! La deuxieme cravat!


Pretty cool.



AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart suit
> Hermes shirt
> Ben Silver tie
> Massimo Bizzocchi square
> Kent Wang links
> Facconable braces
> Carolina Artisans socks
> C&J for Tom James semi-brogues


Nice as always


----------



## topbroker

All business this Monday: navy pinstripe suit, Hugo Boss copper brown mini-check shirt, Tommy Hilfiger navy patterned tie, "scissors" tie bar, navy patterned square, medium brown belt, navy patterned socks, Mezlan Ribera medium brown bluchers, Dobbs navy fedora.

The Boss shirt is new and is a pip:



Here are the Mezlans:



And the scissors tie bar:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Sebago shoes
Wesley trousers
Milano knitwear
Façonnable Coat and shirt


----------



## topbroker

Man from Lisbon, nice first post!

Buster Brown, I like your style.

Alan C dresses with such *poise*.


----------



## yachtie

Slightly overexposed/and off angle( no photoshopping here!)
Blue shirt/w black grid 
Gold/blue tie
Dk. Green suit
Gold /red square
funky sox
#8 captoes


----------



## topbroker

^ What I wouldn't give for a vested double-breasted suit...


----------



## Viniator3

*First blast at this.*










Shirt, tie, and suit: all JAB (our favorite brand).

The pocket square is (insert any China-made, Italian-named brand). My lady doesn't like it with this ensemble, though I (in vain) tried convincing her about how the tie color ≠ the pocket square color. She may be right, and something more subdued may be in order.


----------



## topbroker

^ Very smart outfit. Love the pocket square! Stick to your guns.


----------



## gnatty8

^ Bravo Yachtie, this just looks fantastic!!


----------



## gnatty8

topbroker said:


> And the scissors tie bar:


Very cool, I like this!


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post. Cruddy indpoor pictures given we have fallen back and I have no daylight left when I get home. I had a white square but took it off before I decided to take pics, white, three point:


----------



## rgrossicone

Sweet coat gnatty...is that Bookster?


----------



## rgrossicone

*The Nerves Are Already In Overdrive*

...for the big day tomorrow.

But todays attire tried to exude confidence.

Grey 2 bt Theory Suit
Navy Versace Barrel Cuff Shirt
Navy with red and blue stripe Barney's Tie...went for the monochromatic shirt and tie combo...a rarity for me.
C&J Handgrade black captoes
Banana Black Belt
Red and Navy no name square



















Lost the beard and went with the moustache and soulpatch...will have to thin out the top of the moustache a bit though. Thoughts on the facial hair?


----------



## topbroker

^^^ Really liking the combo. "Natty"!


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Sweet coat gnatty...is that Bookster?


Polo..


----------



## Viniator3

rgrossicone:

Go for the goatee. 

That was my weapon of choice for a good while. My 6th grade students liked it. My fianceé didn't. You can guess who won that one...


----------



## ErikinWest

Everyone is looking so great! Manfromlisbon, I really dig the tradish style going on.

@rgrossicone - Love the fact that you wear your own style. Always looks good!
@yachtie - love the socks and DB!
@Holdfast - your poppy lapel pin (if that's the term) makes me jealous.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img120/dscn5749lh9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img120/dscn5751pk9.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## rgrossicone

Erick...love the colour dude (note the reverent Canadian spelling for our northern neighbours!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Borrelli pant
MD belt
NM socks
testoni tassel loafers
Kiton cologne
GP watch


----------



## AlanC

Thanks to all for the kind words.



ErikinWest said:


> AlanC you look like someone out of GQ! Everything is perfect. Hopefully when I'm older and wealthier I'll be able to afford such a style.
> 
> Well done sir, the apex of dressing,
> Erik


Thank you very much, however most of my clothes are purchased quite inexpensively. I can't afford most of what I wear, either! Learn to bargain shop, particularly in thrift stores. You'll be amazed at what you can find over time.


----------



## balder

ErikinWest said:


> Everyone is looking so great! Manfromlisbon, I really dig the tradish style going on.
> 
> @rgrossicone - Love the fact that you wear your own style. Always looks good!
> @yachtie - love the socks and DB!
> @Holdfast - your poppy lapel pin (if that's the term) makes me jealous.
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img120/dscn5749lh9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img120/dscn5751pk9.jpg/1/
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Erik,
Holdfast is wearing an English poppy.In Scotland we have a poppy with four petals and no leaf.


----------



## deandbn

*Wonderful outfit*



rgrossicone said:


> ...for the big day tomorrow.
> 
> But todays attire tried to exude confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost the beard and went with the moustache and soulpatch...will have to thin out the top of the moustache a bit though. Thoughts on the facial hair?


I really like the colour combinations you have chosen for this most visually appealing outfit. Great choice Sir.

My thought is that facial hair suits you generally, however for a more specific appraisal I think you would need to provide close up comparison type photo's for topical discussion.


----------



## upr_crust

*On Election Day, a blue suit from a blue state . . .*

. . . though hardly chosen for that purpose.





































Today's shirt is one of which I am fond, but which is not the easiest or most versatile for travel purposes, hence its use today.

Navy multi-stripe suit, 2-button, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue/yellow/white multi-stripe shirt, cutaway collar, double cuffs (New & Lingwood, via Selfridge's)

Solid yellow silk tie (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Sterling enamelled cufflinks - double-faced octagons in yellow, edged in blue (M. P. Levene, London - maker, Deakin & Francis, Birmingham)

Yellow braces (BB)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

Gearing up for the twin excitements of Election Day, and my departure for London Thursday evening . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Always like my Lorenzini shirts*










Detail:









Daylight:


















Old Sacoor suit, with Lorenzini shirt and Milano tie.
Walking with Wesley socks and Chetwind Church's.


----------



## upr_crust

*Congratulations to all of the recent post-ers . . .*

We seem to have had a most excellent season of posting of late here in this thread, with a nice variety of styles and people posting.

rgrossicone, you look great in your latest outfit - hope that the style provided the psychic "push" to help you with your big day.

Erikinwest, you are a precociously stylish young man, and do not pooh-pooh Lewin shirts - particularly as I also own the blue graph check one that you sported recently :icon_smile:.

Holdfast - you maintain the gold standard for style as always.

Alan C. - great grey suit, and excellent C&J's from Tom James.


----------



## upr_crust

*A final side note . . .*

The ManfromLisbon's latest post reminded me that there seems to be a small revival of the use of collar bars and collar pins. After several years' absence, I've seen them on sale at Brooks this season, and J. Press seems to have cornered the market on them - masses of them displayed near the cash register in the Madison Ave. store when last I was there (a little "comfort shopping" prior to an emergency root canal and tooth extraction).

(BTW - excellent posting, manfromlisbon - welcome to the group!)


----------



## gnatty8

AlanC said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words.
> 
> Thank you very much, however most of my clothes are purchased quite inexpensively. I can't afford most of what I wear, either! Learn to bargain shop, particularly in thrift stores. *You'll be amazed at what you can find over time*.


AlanC's pictures in this thread are living proof of this statement.. He is consistently one of the best turned out guys in this thread, and I don't think its unfair to say he buys very little at full retail price..


----------



## Acct2000

I really like this outfit, too, Upr!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

topbroker said:


> Man from Lisbon, nice first post!


Thanks. topbroker
Wish the next to be nice as well:icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> The ManfromLisbon's latest post reminded me that there seems to be a small revival of the use of collar bars and collar pins. After several years' absence, I've seen them on sale at Brooks this season, and J. Press seems to have cornered the market on them - masses of them displayed near the cash register in the Madison Ave. store when last I was there (a little "comfort shopping" prior to an emergency root canal and tooth extraction).
> 
> (BTW - excellent posting, manfromlisbon - welcome to the group!)


Thanks very much for the kind welcoming upr_crust.
The pin is with me for a long time. Since I was sixteen, I think Here in Lisbon we don't see much of them, so, as I like so much that kind of collar, I hope it to become "fashionable" in Europe too.

Have a good election day!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> Everyone is looking so great! Manfromlisbon, I really dig the tradish style going on.
> 
> Erik


Thank you very much Erik. I also dig your way to go. 
I own a pair of shoes from Frattelli Rossetti very similar to the ones you are wearing. Unfortunately, they are not very "healthful" (they are almost 10 years old), so I almost cannot wear them...

Cheers!


----------



## Holdfast

ErikinWest said:


> ...
> Cheers,
> Erik


Really like your tie - adds a nice extra splash of humour to an already fun outfit. 

Accidentally cropped my head out of the full-length shot, out of old habit!


----------



## rgrossicone

Super pants hold! Those are from a suit yes? I always found it difficult (only after reading this forum though) wearing parts of a suit seperately.


----------



## yachtie




----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Super pants hold! Those are from a suit yes? I always found it difficult (only after reading this forum though) wearing parts of a suit seperately.


Yeah - I've found this suit tends to be more versatile as separates. I know what you mean though!



yachtie said:


> https://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t144/yachtie/PICT0526A.jpg


I know you like your DBs cut the way they are, so I'm not in any way trying to get you to change your mind. Just that for me, they always seem to be cut a fraction too long. Beautifully made and lovely fabric though, I'm certain.


----------



## pichao

Holdfast said:


> Really like your tie - adds a nice extra splash of humour to an already fun outfit.
> 
> Accidentally cropped my head out of the full-length shot, out of old habit!


Holdfast, I have a question about the "paper flower" in the first picture. Does it have a special meaning or significance?


----------



## Buster Brown

I went the 'presidential fold' in honor of today's election :icon_smile_wink:










Charcoal gray striped suit, wool, by Evan-Picone
Powder blue cotton shirt from Macy's
Silk tie with purple floral print on deep navy background by Oscar
AE Park Avenues
Mother of pearl cuff links
White linen pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

pichao said:


> Holdfast, I have a question about the "paper flower" in the first picture. Does it have a special meaning or significance?


Remembrance Day poppy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_Day#Poppies


----------



## Simon Myerson

I was going to say - glad to see you're wearing your poppy. Very important.


----------



## gnatty8

Black sweater for election day:


----------



## topbroker

^ Very, very cool. Love the trousers especially.


----------



## LVP

Yesterday:



Shirt is white with a navy pinstripe surrounded by a larger gray stripe.



I set aside some time this weekend to search the forum for shoe lacing threads and then I re-laced almost all of my shoes. I decided to try the double helix on the above moc toes and am happy with the result.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Armani cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## ErikinWest

@LVP - I really like the outfit. Very simple but effective. Also, is that vest separate from the suit (like knitwear?), or is it a 3-piece suit?

@themanfromlisbon - I love pin collars! You win just for having that.

@gnatty8 - Absolutely lovely trad look.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest;[email protected] - I love pin collars! You win just for having that.
Cheers said:


> Me too, Erik. Hope it will turn fashion
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*A little bit of pink*


















Details 1








Details2


----------



## Scrumhalf

My first real posting here. It is a wet, miserable morning here in Portland and I have a vendor meeting today.



















HSM charcoal striped suit
Kenneth Gordon white shirt
Tie of unknown origin


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Yesterday...


Nice cap!


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, sunny day today:


----------



## Jovan

Mild weather in the 60s... rather casual... and have a bounce in my step from the outcome of this election.

Levi's tan/green/black plaid chambray western shirt (untucked -- not sure how good it looks that way)
Express brown Merino sweater vest
Gap jeans
Dexter brown leather brogues (vintage)
Obama two-tone art button


----------



## topbroker

Jovan said:


> Mild weather in the 60s... rather casual... and have a bounce in my step from the outcome of this election.
> 
> Levi's tan/green/black plaid chambray western shirt (untucked -- not sure how good it looks that way)
> Express brown Merino sweater vest
> Gap jeans
> Dexter brown leather brogues (vintage)
> Obama two-tone art button


Half the people at AAAC have that bounce in their step (me included), the other half want to kill themselves. The Interchange is like an ideological hospital ward right now.


----------



## topbroker

gnatty, loving the pattern mixing!


----------



## Galahad

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, sunny day today:


That looks excellent. Wonderful sense of style.


----------



## gnatty8

Thank you, I appreciate that comment..


----------



## LVP

ErikinWest said:


> @LVP - I really like the outfit. Very simple but effective. Also, is that vest separate from the suit (like knitwear?), or is it a 3-piece suit?


Thanks you. It's a 3pc, friend.

Yesterday's shots turned out funny for some reason. The closer shot is a little more accurate, but the over check on the suit looks orange or salmon on my screen when it is actually red (and - in effect - looks pink). The shirt is pink and the tie is blue with pink dots. The bizarre iridescent chameleon effect is just that.


----------



## Jovan

gnatty: I agree, great pattern mixing there. Careful consideration like that keeps it from looking too busy. If you wore a striped tie, I don't think it would pull it together as well. Good job!

LVP: Love that navy three piece. Is it vintage? The buttons look somewhat brownish.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni sweater
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## MarkfromMD

LVP that looks great! Very good job piecing that outfit together. 

I'm new here but I really enjoy seeing all the pictures that are posted. Thanks to everyone who has posted pictures recently.


----------



## yachtie

Grey w/henna stripe suit
Mid blue shirt
Red-purple (wine?) tie with blue dots
#8 Monks


----------



## Chase Hamilton

yachtie said:


> Grey w/henna stripe suit
> Mid blue shirt
> Red-purple (wine?) tie with blue dots
> #8 Monks


Yachtie, that suit is _*gorgeous*_. :thumbs-up:

Hey, how've you been?

--Chase


----------



## yachtie

Chase Hamilton said:


> Yachtie, that suit is _*gorgeous*_. :thumbs-up:
> 
> Hey, how've you been?
> 
> --Chase


Thanks!

Doing well, keeping busy


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Yesterday's shots turned out funny for some reason. The closer shot is a little more accurate, but the over check on the suit looks orange or salmon on my screen when it is actually red (and - in effect - looks pink). The shirt is pink and the tie is blue with pink dots. The bizarre iridescent chameleon effect is just that.


Really like this suit.



yachtie said:


> Grey w/henna stripe suit


I think this suit looks great! You didn't get a full length shot by any chance? It looks slightly differently cut to some of your others? (higher buttoning stance? Or higher roll?)


----------



## stylieguy

great looking suit....has a nice sheen to it as well. not sure about the poppy though....a bit overboard ya think?


----------



## Holdfast

A 3-piece suit with peak lapel DB waistcoat and a bowtie and it's the _poppy_ that's overboard? 

*shrug* - if people find a Remembrance Day poppy to be overboard, let them!


----------



## yachtie

Holdfast said:


> Really like this suit.
> 
> I think this suit looks great! You didn't get a full length shot by any chance? It looks slightly differently cut to some of your others? (higher buttoning stance? Or higher roll?)


Thanks!
No full length this time, but here's an old shot from the summer










The overlap is slightly more and it's a hair shorter. Button stance is a little higher too. I'm rolling with this kind of cut more going forward. I generally like higher-throated DB's


----------



## Holdfast

yachtie said:


> The overlap is slightly more and it's a hair shorter. Button stance is a little higher too. I'm rolling with this kind of cut more going forward. I generally like higher-throated DB's


Small changes, but I really think they're working better for you. Keep on rolling!


----------



## LVP

Is anyone else going through base615 withdrawal?



Jovan said:


> LVP: Love that navy three piece. Is it vintage? The buttons look somewhat brownish.


Thanks, boss. It does seem old but it can't be older than 1978 (it is CHAPS). The buttons do have a bit of a brownish hue... they might just be decroded.



MarkfromMD said:


> LVP that looks great! Very good job piecing that outfit together.
> 
> I'm new here but I really enjoy seeing all the pictures that are posted. Thanks to everyone who has posted pictures recently.


Thank you for keeping us motivated.



Holdfast said:


> Really like this suit.


Thanks. Any chance we can see a full view of that waistcoat?


----------



## LVP

Tried something a little different yesterday (no jokes about the blazer please :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
RLPL sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
MS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*I really dig english shoes...*










but I'm also very happy with some of my Sebago's


----------



## topbroker

^ Great plaid!


----------



## gnatty8

Autumn has returned:


----------



## topbroker

We have had a gloriously warm and sunny autumn in Northeast Wisconsin, with spectacular foliage as well, but wintry weather is supposed to arrive for the first time tonight. To ward off the coming chill, I went all-out summery today: Corbin pink linen trousers, Perry Ellis black linen blazer, Bullock & Jones white French cuff shirt, JAB pink tie with sailboat pattern, vintage sailboat tie bar, pink pocket square "exploding" out of pocket Siegfried Farnon-style, black croc tassel loafers, black croc belt, black patterned socks, and a Scala fedora ("100% Paper") in interwoven black and white.


----------



## Scrumhalf

gnatty8 said:


> Autumn has returned:


You, sir, have one of the most exceptional collections of sport coats that I have seen. Bravo!! Can you share the source of this one?


----------



## welldressedfellow

Charcoal grey v-neck sweater,navy blue trousers,white/blue check shirt OCBD,maybe putting on a tie before leaving.


----------



## JordanH.

gnatty8 said:


> Autumn has returned:


that jacket and those shoes are nice. especially the jacket. you don't know how much i've been thinking about a houndstooth jacket with a blue check (identical to your's but with blue instead of red). i saw it at the store and, if memory serves me right, it was a little bit too small . treadmill, here i come!


----------



## ErikinWest

@yachtie - I always like DB!

My symphony going outfit. (I re-did my bow tie after I took these).

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## gnatty8

Scrumhalf said:


> You, sir, have one of the most exceptional collections of sport coats that I have seen. Bravo!! Can you share the source of this one?


Thanks, you ain't seen nothing yet.. 

I believe this one is Brooks Brothers..


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Zegna socks
Martegani penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## brokencycle

So I wore this last Saturday, and I've been busy:

What do you guys think? I really like the buttons I had put on it. It was my Halloween costume.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> @yachtie - I always like DB!
> 
> My symphony going outfit. (I re-did my bow tie after I took these).
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Nice bow tie, Erik. And a great harmony in all.

Cheers

V.


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Thanks. Any chance we can see a full view of that waistcoat?


I'll try to remember next time I wear it!



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3014/3010408366_ca20d44795_o.jpg


Fantastic trousers.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

ErikinWest said:


> @yachtie - I always like DB!
> 
> My symphony going outfit. (I re-did my bow tie after I took these).
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


well done, really!


----------



## Holdfast

Random snap I just took of myself for another thread:


----------



## LVP

More weird photo effects from Thursday. PS is gray.


----------



## Acct2000

I like that colors. Nice outfit.


----------



## video2

HB suit super 120


----------



## rgrossicone

*The Week the World Changed I Wore...*

Wednesday:

Very Presidential:
2 button Peak Lapeled Armand Basi Suit (subtle stripe)
Blue Striped T&A shirt
Beau Brummel 7 fold tie
Armani Blue PS (presidential fold of course)
C&J Handgrade Black Captoes



















Thursday
APC Brown Plaid jacket
JPress Pinpoint Oxford shirt
Altea Brown and blue.grey striped tie
JCrew Brown Cords
Banana Republic Brown Wingtips
JCrew Sutherland Trench (was going to sell this because I thought it too small, but felt great thursday, glad I held onto it)
Brown Colorful Plaid Trilby Hat



















Friday:
JCrew 100% Cashmere Sweater in Blue
Nudie White Skinny Jeans
White Creative Recreation Sneakers
JCrew Refined Wool Heringbone Jacket in Grey


















Sorry about Lulu's ass in this one...she's a little floozy!










Have a great weekend...Roll Tide Roll (#1)


----------



## Galahad

rgrossicone said:


> Wednesday:
> 
> Very Presidential:
> 2 button Peak Lapeled Armand Basi Suit (subtle stripe)
> Blue Striped T&A shirt
> Beau Brummel 7 fold tie
> Armani Blue PS (presidential fold of course)
> C&J Handgrade Black Captoes


Fantastic as usual Mr President. :icon_smile:


----------



## CrackedCrab

Symphony tonight w/GF
Hickey Freeman nailhead DB
Charvet white twill MTM
Anna Matuozzo tie
Tom Ford square
Polo black calf belt, silver spur buckle (not shown)
EG for polo black brogues
Wal Mart pin dot OTC sox (really not bad)


----------



## Acct2000

Nice pictures, Crab and Grossicone!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Gucci shirt
NM belt
RLP tie
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals
Boucheron cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Jovan

CC: That nailhead fabric looks awesome. Could we possibly see a full length photo of it all?


----------



## pichao

CrackedCrab said:


> Symphony tonight w/GF
> Hickey Freeman nailhead DB
> Charvet white twill MTM
> Anna Matuozzo tie
> Tom Ford square
> Polo black calf belt, silver spur buckle (not shown)
> EG for polo black brogues
> Wal Mart pin dot OTC sox (really not bad)


The nailhead fabric really looks nice. I am a bit curious about your watch: What brand is it?


----------



## bkdc

That is a gorgeous fabric. Love the peak lapels. 
The watch is obviously a Cartier Santos.


----------



## Holdfast

CrackedCrab said:


> Hickey Freeman nailhead DB


Nice. I have a similar grey birdseye DB myself (possibly slightly lighter than yours). An unusual fabric choice these days, but I like them.


----------



## gnatty8

brokencycle said:


> So I wore this last Saturday, and I've been busy:
> 
> What do you guys think? I really like the buttons I had put on it. It was my Halloween costume.


You might want to keep it for that purpose.


----------



## thunderw21

Again, my mid-1940s flannel suit. It fits too well not to wear.

I need your opinion. My choice of footwear today was questionable at best. What are your thoughts? Too big? Too loud? Do they go well with this suit?











Anyways, here's something new for both you and I. Late-1930s overcoat.
Fits beautifully.


















A curly mystery material.









It doesn't appear to be alpaca, though the tag would have you believe so. Anyone know what "Chetelham Fabric" is exactly?









Edit: here's a closeup of the 1940s tie.


----------



## Zafonic

I stumbled upon this site but I have to thank the posters for the photos and threads that made me take the plunge to buy my first ever pair of 'good' quality shoes!

After much trying on of different brands I chose these Crockett and Jones and I'm really happy with them.

Here are a few pics - hope you like em' :icon_smile:


----------



## mysharona

*11-09-08*









Pardon the use of a cellphone camera, but today's outfit includes...
Polo Ralph Lauren necktie
Paul Stuart tiebar
English-tab shirt by Charles Tyrwhitt








Vintage silver cufflinks
Rolex Datejust watch with tuxedo dial
Flanel blazer (part of a suit) by Ivey League
Grey pants by Claiborne
Allen-Edmonds Kingswood wingtips
Belt by Hermes


----------



## mysharona

*Not todays, but a favorite*

This isn't what I am sporting today, but I love the ensemble. I was nominated as one of Charlotte's 25 most stylish for Charlote Style Magazine, and wore this to the launch party.

Navy pinstripe suit by Daniel Cremieux Signature
(Super 160's fabric by Loro Piana)
Pocket square also Daniel Cremieux
DKNY necktie
Shirt by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## CrackedCrab

*forsberg*, thank you!

*Jovan*, I am going to get a full length mirror soon, I know a full pic would be better....

*Pichao* thank you,
bkdc is correct, Cartier Santos, I find it very versatile, both sporty, and dressy, I rarely take it off.

*bkdc*, thank you, I love the nailhead fabric. This suit has been in the back of the closet and I just put it back in the rotation, and it has me thinking of getting more DB/peak lapels.

*Holdfast*, thank you, it is a rather uncommon fabric, and it has a nice hand. Fairly old HF suit, have had since the late 90's. I love your overcoat, and shoes. Are those JL Chapels/Vales, I always confuse those. Good look w/ jeans too.


----------



## gnatty8

thunderw21 said:


> Again, my mid-1940s flannel suit. It fits too well not to wear.
> 
> I need your opinion. My choice of footwear today was questionable at best. What are your thoughts? Too big? Too loud? Do they go well with this suit?


Nice, bespoke?


----------



## gnatty8

Zafonic said:


> I stumbled upon this site but I have to thank the posters for the photos and threads that made me take the plunge to buy my first ever pair of 'good' quality shoes!
> 
> After much trying on of different brands I chose these Crockett and Jones and I'm really happy with them.


Welcome to the fray Zafonic. I like the shoes, which model are they? That is a serious tie knot, I think its a little bombastic for my tastes, but if you like it, you like it..


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21: I think the trousers could be taken up and if possible the sleeves let down.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


I am afraid I don't like this at all, it reminds me of the Tommy Hilfiger "H" line of clothes from a few years ago.. I'd replace it with a very simple sterling silver plaque myself..


----------



## gnatty8

A trip to the local Brooks Brothers today to buy some shoe trees for a couple pairs of shoes I am waiting on from Plal. Jeans are Lucky, coat is Corneliani, sweater is Neiman Marcus house label, boots are Too Boot NY.


----------



## topbroker

mysharona said:


> I was nominated as one of Charlotte's 25 most stylish for Charlote Style Magazine...


No wonder! You look smashing.

These sorts of recognitions are interesting. New Zealand has the Working Style Best Dressed Businessman award; American college basketball coaches have the "Runway to the Final Four"; and of course _Esquire _has its Best Dressed Real Man award (I think our own Alan C was a nominee recently). More frequent than such organized awards are the occasional business magazine or newspaper business page articles on stylish businessmen. I haven't seen one of those articles in Northeast Wisconsin in, like, forever, but without false modesty I can say that I would be a likely profilee. I was named one of the Fifty People You Should Know by the Green Bay Area Chamber of Commerce one year, nothing to do with clothing though.


----------



## topbroker

gnatty8 said:


> I am afraid I don't like this at all, it reminds me of the Tommy Hilfiger "H" line of clothes from a few years ago.. I'd replace it with a very simple sterling silver plaque myself..


I'd wear it, in part because I'm Mr. Flash, and in part because my actual last name begins with an "H."


----------



## Simon Myerson

Zafonic - elegant choice. The rest looks good as well, although I'm not a great fan of a windsor knot. 

Thunder - I think that burgundy would be a better colour.


----------



## brokencycle

gnatty8 said:


> You might want to keep it for that purpose.


Ouch. =(

I don't plan on wearing the whole thing together again.

But you don't like the silver buttons?


----------



## Jovan

I'm afraid I'm not a fan of the silver buttons either. What I really do like are antiqued brass buttons though...


----------



## topbroker

I am quite casual today. I picked up some too-long light denim Lee jeans at Fleet Farm yesterday, just so I could turn up the cuffs, and I'm wearing them that way today, with a Bill Blass heavy cotton blue plaid button-down, dark brown corduroy vest, bright blue argyle socks, and classic dark brown topsiders. Outerwear consists of a Pendleton brown houndstooth zipper jacket and a brown Donegal tweed Irish cap.


----------



## Jovan

Zafonic said:


>


The large Windsor knot is drawing attention _away_ from your smile. The best thing I ever learned from sites like this is that a collar and tie should frame the face, not draw attention to themselves. You could always try a Prince Albert if you want a larger knot...


----------



## ErikinWest

Thanks to all the compliments! I'd normally be posting more, but my camera broke!!! Actually, it's rather fixable, but I need to find someone in the mall who can do it! Ironically, I dropped it when taking a photo of my outfit 

Hope to be back up soon enough. And everyone's looking great as usual.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## brokencycle

Jovan said:


> The large Windsor knot is drawing attention _away_ from your smile. The best thing I ever learned from sites like this is that a collar and tie should frame the face, not draw attention to themselves. You could always try a Prince Albert if you want a larger knot...


I disagree. I rather like the large knot once in awhile.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## MarkfromMD

Zafonic said:


>


I really like this one. The tie knot looks good and is different than the lopsided half windsor that most would tie.

-Mark


----------



## Zafonic

Hiya

The model is Edgware in 348 last.



gnatty8 said:


> Welcome to the fray Zafonic. I like the shoes, which model are they? That is a serious tie knot, I think its a little bombastic for my tastes, but if you like it, you like it..


----------



## Zafonic

Thanks for the comments and opinions, guys - most welcome.

I do prefer a larger knot, personally. I know it's not to everyone's taste and maybe I'll try a smaller one from time to time.

Cheers!


----------



## SlowE30

thunderw21 said:


> Again, my mid-1940s flannel suit. It fits too well not to wear.
> 
> I need your opinion. My choice of footwear today was questionable at best. What are your thoughts? Too big? Too loud? Do they go well with this suit?


This is awesome. I've never really considered or liked DB before seeing this. They don't make 'em like they used to, I guess. Being a 1940's suit, I can't help but wonder how high-rise the pants are.


----------



## NoPleats

Another pretty boring "nothing special" day for me:

Dark Khaki dress chinos from LL Bean;
The brown penny-style loafers I mentioned before;
The usual VH dress shirt, today it's white;
The tie is by "Arrow" with a small geometric pattern in brown, white, maroon and black tied FIH style;
My good old black/brown Harris Tweed I scored from the 'Bay a while back;
A maroon sweater vest of unknown origin;
The watch is one of my "vintage" Seikos (7N42-8A20) in stainless.
Plus the usual white metal belt buckle, ring and glasses frames.
Outside I'm rocking the tortoise shell Wayfarer IIs.

What the heck--the weather may not be right, but it's November and I will be tweedy.


----------



## stylieguy

hey man great outfit! youre definitely one of the snazzier dressers on here 
is that a Lipson shirt youre wearing? looks like one of their's...canadian company i hear they do some nice things...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Who cares?*



















I got:

- The shirt in Paris, Fil a Fil
- The shoes in Barcelona, Yanko
- The tie in Lisbon, Wesley


----------



## Holdfast

CrackedCrab said:


> *Holdfast*, thank you, it is a rather uncommon fabric, and it has a nice hand. Fairly old HF suit, have had since the late 90's. I love your overcoat, and shoes. Are those JL Chapels/Vales, I always confuse those. Good look w/ jeans too.


Thanks - they are JL, but I too can't remember whether they're Chapel/Vale/JermynIIs (I'm awful with model names). As for pairing them with jeans, it was a bit of a contrast of styles, but I thought it would be fun!



mysharona said:


> I was nominated as one of Charlotte's 25 most stylish...


Congrats!



Zafonic said:


> I stumbled upon this site but I have to thank the posters for the photos and threads that made me take the plunge to buy my first ever pair of 'good' quality shoes!


Welcome! Nice raincoat too (I wore something very similar today; miserable weather!)



thunderw21 said:


> I need your opinion. My choice of footwear today was questionable at best. What are your thoughts? Too big? Too loud? Do they go well with this suit?
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b367/thunderw21/me074.jpg


Elegant choice! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gnatty8

Glorious day in the south today. Trousers are corduroy, and they are really more of a sand color, but the picture doesn't really pick that up:


----------



## Jovan

Nice, cool night out for a walk in Florida.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

mysharona said:


> This isn't what I am sporting today, but I love the ensemble. I was nominated as one of Charlotte's 25 most stylish for Charlote Style Magazine, and wore this to the launch party.
> 
> Navy pinstripe suit by Daniel Cremieux Signature
> (Super 160's fabric by Loro Piana)
> Pocket square also Daniel Cremieux
> DKNY necktie
> Shirt by Dolce & Gabbana


great pose!


----------



## mysharona

Thanks to those of you who backed me up! I'm new to this forum and appreciate the support!


----------



## a4audi08

gnatty8 said:


> Glorious day in the south today. Trousers are corduroy, and they are really more of a sand color, but the picture doesn't really pick that up:


striking.


----------



## thunderw21

SlowE30 said:


> This is awesome. I've never really considered or liked DB before seeing this. They don't make 'em like they used to, I guess. Being a 1940's suit, I can't help but wonder how high-rise the pants are.


Thank you.

No, they definitely don't make them like they use to. And it helps this suit must have been made for me in a former life, it just fits _too_ well. It's scary, in a good way. :icon_smile_wink:

The trousers are decently high-waisted, coming right up to the navel.

Cheers!


----------



## thunderw21

gnatty8 said:


> Glorious day in the south today. Trousers are corduroy, and they are really more of a sand color, but the picture doesn't really pick that up:


Excellent looking jacket. The whole outfit is well done.


----------



## thunderw21

Jovan said:


> thunderw21: I think the trousers could be taken up and if possible the sleeves let down.


It wouldn't hurt the have the sleeves taken down a tad, though it really depends on how I'm standing. I'm not too worried about 'em.
As for the trousers, they're fine.


----------



## sans_codpiece

HOLDFAST IS A GOD. hE WEARS WOMEN CLOTHES AND IS STRAIGHT PIMPIN. yOU ARE A GOD.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Valentini cords
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21 said:


> It wouldn't hurt the have the sleeves taken down a tad, though it really depends on how I'm standing. I'm not too worried about 'em.
> As for the trousers, they're fine.


Weird, they looked all bunched up in the other photo.


----------



## ErikinWest

10/10 sir! I absolutely love that hunter green colour. Anyone who wears green wins in my book! Plus outfit looks great.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## thunderw21

Jovan said:


> Weird, they looked all bunched up in the other photo.


My excellent choice of footwear has something to do with that. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## suit yourself

upr_crust said:


> . . . though hardly chosen for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's shirt is one of which I am fond, but which is not the easiest or most versatile for travel purposes, hence its use today.
> 
> Navy multi-stripe suit, 2-button, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)
> 
> Blue/yellow/white multi-stripe shirt, cutaway collar, double cuffs (New & Lingwood, via Selfridge's)
> 
> Solid yellow silk tie (BB)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Sterling enamelled cufflinks - double-faced octagons in yellow, edged in blue (M. P. Levene, London - maker, Deakin & Francis, Birmingham)
> 
> Yellow braces (BB)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> 
> Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)
> 
> Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet
> 
> Gearing up for the twin excitements of Election Day, and my departure for London Thursday evening . . .


Nice Braces, there.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Jovan said:


> Weird, they looked all bunched up in the other photo.


It may have been because he was wearing giant slippers in the first picture , it looks they were resting on top of the slippers and bunching a little.


----------



## mysharona

*Today's getup!*























Today's outfit includes one of my favorite shirts- a nice fitted number
by Armani
The tie is a slim vintage Hathaway, handmade in Maine, pale yellow with navy micro-dots
Paul Stuart tiebar
The suit... well I don't know who made it. I bought it several years ago at Milton's Clothing Cupboard, which is now Bruce Julian
Pocket Square by Barbara Black
Jubile watch in navy blue by Rado
Chile wingtips by Bostonian premier
Navy socks with small argyle pattern
Leather belt (not shown) is Calvin Klein and matches the shoes.


----------



## gnatty8

Thanks for all the comments guys, they are much appreciated.


----------



## Scrumhalf

thunderw21 said:


>


Wow... thunderw21, you look like you just stepped out of a time machine! :aportnoy: I think you could be one of the nighthawks at the diner:


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Glorious day in the south today. Trousers are corduroy, and they are really more of a sand color, but the picture doesn't really pick that up


Like that jacket!



Jovan said:


> Nice, cool night out for a walk in Florida.


Clean but relaxed look.



Scrumhalf said:


> Wow... thunderw21, you look like you just stepped out of a time machine! :aportnoy:


The dude is one of the few that wears noticeably vintage clothes without looking daft. Very cool.



sans_codpiece said:


> HOLDFAST IS A GOD. hE WEARS WOMEN CLOTHES AND IS STRAIGHT PIMPIN. yOU ARE A GOD.


:crazy: :icon_scratch: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DocHolliday

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Holdfast

^ Wonderful jacket!! Love the fabric, the styling & the cut. Perfect!


----------



## Galahad

DocHolliday said:


>


[/quote]
Fantastic. I love the whangee.


----------



## Il camiciaio

friday:





it was already 2 am so the tie and ps is a bit loose on the pictures.. 
loro piana suit
canali tie
testa shirt
fratelli rosetti shoes

today (I'm sorry for the bad quality)



zegna tie
green pocket square with a reflection of blue in it


comments are greatly appreciated


----------



## rgrossicone

Il camiciaio said:


> friday:
> 
> comments are greatly appreciated


Looks like you scored a red head...so you are the winner...

Winner winner chicken dinner.

Outfits look great, very simple and elegant.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Gnatty and Doc*

Gnatty and Doc...love the tweed with patch pockets, and i love the way you two can wear the same style in very different ways...gnatty, more classic and classy...doc, more modern and hip...excellent!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday*

Navy Bespoke Blazer
Red and White Check Bespoke Shirt
Yellow and Blue Talbott Tie
Light Grey Herringbone Nicole Fahri Heavy Wool Pants
Yellow/Red/Blue JCrew PS
BR Black Wingtip Boots









Ray Ban Shades
JCrew Grey Herringbone Topcoat








CRIMINALS OF DETROIT BEWARE!

Then my favorite time of the day, when i get home to see my girl...in the shirt my mother-in-law gave me the day she was born.


----------



## 16412

rgrossicone said:


> Navy Bespoke Blazer
> Red and White Check Bespoke Shirt
> Yellow and Blue Talbott Tie
> Light Grey Herringbone Nicole Fahri Heavy Wool Pants
> Yellow/Red/Blue JCrew PS
> BR Black Wingtip Boots


That looks really nice.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

thunderw21 said:


> It wouldn't hurt the have the sleeves taken down a tad, though it really depends on how I'm standing. I'm not too worried about 'em.
> As for the trousers, they're fine.


no offense but ehm.. this is way outta time.. are you tryin to look like a mobster?


----------



## sakalee

Alexander McQueen black cashmere overcoat, Louis Boston charcoal sportscoat, Avon Celli grey cashmere sweater, Barba White w/fine blue stripes+herringbone white pattern dress shirt, black Incotex wool slacks, Sutor Mantellassi black shoes


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks gents, much appreciated.



Holdfast said:


> The dude is one of the few that wears noticeably vintage clothes without looking daft. Very cool.


I consider this quite a compliment coming from someone as finely dressed as you, Holdfast. It is quite easy to do vintage badly; I'm glad to hear I'm doing it well.

Cheers!


----------



## thunderw21

TheGuyIsBack said:


> no offense but ehm.. this is way outta time.. are you tryin to look like a mobster?


My specialty is vintage clothing. I believe vintage is better than modern clothing in quality, cut and appearance. Why not settle for the best?

The suit you see there is an average 1940s DB suit. Nothing mobster about it.


----------



## Jovan

By that same logic, he may as well brand James Stewart, Cary Grant, or anyone else who wore double breasteds and fedoras as a "mobster."


----------



## indylion

Nice shoes and trousers.:icon_smile: Socks are not so nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Prada belt
NM socks
Armani riding boots
MJ cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur

Today I think I look pretty good:

French blue Tommy Hilfiger bd shirt, open collar; tan Dockers chinos; cognac color shoes and belt; navy blazer.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur

indylion said:


> Nice shoes and trousers.


Love the shoes! :icon_smile:


----------



## NEW_Rome

While this is certainly not what I am wearing today, this was what I wore to Prom last year.










Before these two come up, I now know (thanks to this forum) that the waistcoat should not extend past the cut-away portion of the tailcoat and I am working to get the tailcoat sleeves hemmed so the shirt cuff shows.


----------



## hockeyinsider

NEW_Rome said:


> While this is certainly not what I am wearing today, this was what I wore to Prom last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before these two come up, I now know (thanks to this forum) that the waistcoat should not extend past the cut-away portion of the tailcoat and I am working to get the tailcoat sleeves hemmed so the shirt cuff shows.


Besides the length of the sleeves, I also take issue with the waistcoat and tie. Neither are proper attire.


----------



## Jovan

Get those sleeves altered, a proper length waistcoat and bow tie both made of white marcella and you've got it!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Ray Ban Shades
> JCrew Grey Herringbone Topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRIMINALS OF DETROIT BEWARE!


:icon_smile_big: Very cool.


----------



## ErikinWest

This feels very Southern European. You could be a mafia don (in a good way) :icon_smile:! Keep it up!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## rgrossicone

NEW_Rome said:


> While this is certainly not what I am wearing today, this was what I wore to Prom last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before these two come up, I now know (thanks to this forum) that the waistcoat should not extend past the cut-away portion of the tailcoat and I am working to get the tailcoat sleeves hemmed so the shirt cuff shows.


Well done man...I remember what I wore to my prom, and you've got me beat by a landslide, even with the long waistcoat and sleeves.

I see that a few formal wear mavens have chimed in, and while you should heed their advice, don't feel badly...you may be better dressed than they were as teens, and certainly you are better dressed than I was as a teen.


----------



## brendon

rgrossicone said:


> Well done man...I remember what I wore to my prom, and you've got me beat by a landslide, even with the long waistcoat and sleeves.
> 
> I see that a few formal wear mavens have chimed in, and while you should heed their advice, don't feel badly...you may be better dressed than they were as teens, and certainly you are better dressed than I was as a teen.


i like the clothes just one question is that an attached collar or detachable?


----------



## NEW_Rome

Oh definitely attached ($20). I have not been lucky enough to find a shirt with a detachable collar .


----------



## Miket61

NEW_Rome said:


> Oh definitely attached ($20). I have not been lucky enough to find a shirt with a detachable collar .


Brooks Brothers has them, but it would be an investment. I think they're $175.


----------



## TheEarl

rgrossicone said:


> Well done man...I remember what I wore to my prom, and you've got me beat by a landslide, even with the long waistcoat and sleeves.
> 
> I see that a few formal wear mavens have chimed in, and while you should heed their advice, don't feel badly...you may be better dressed than they were as teens, and certainly you are better dressed than I was as a teen.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## LVP

"_One... two... three stripes - you're out!_"

"_...wait, argyles too? OK, you're back in again._"

True story.


----------



## Jovan

I love that suit. Vintage?


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton tweed
Guy Rover tattersall
Etro wool-silk tie
Polo RL pocket square
BB belt
HSM cords
BR socks
Nettleton longwings


----------



## Jovan

Love the jacket, Alan. And the shoes of course.


----------



## LVP

Jovan said:


> I love that suit. Vintage?


Thanks. I'm not sure if it really vintage or not. The make is 'Daniel Hechter Paris'. The eBay auction claimed it was, but I am not sure what that claim was based on. As far as I can tell it was never worn before I got my hands on it (not that this necessarily disqualifies it as vintage).

There is a waistcoat too but it is actually slightly larger than the coat in the chest!  I'm anxious to get it tailored but in the meantime the rest of the suit fit well enough out of the box. Come to think of it I would guess that it was probably separates because the coat measures a size 36 and the trousers a size 34 w/standard hem allowance remaining. This could also explain the huge waistcoat - i.e. if someone bought the wrong size for some reason.


----------



## thunderw21

thunderw21 said:


> A curly mystery material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't appear to be alpaca, though the tag would have you believe so. Anyone know what "Chetelham Fabric" is exactly?


Found out what this material is. It's Astrakhan Wool, aka Persian Wool.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys jacket
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


> Norman Hilton tweed
> Guy Rover tattersall
> Etro wool-silk tie
> Polo RL pocket square
> BB belt
> HSM cords
> BR socks
> Nettleton longwings


Looks very good. I like very much that kind of coat.

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Back to Old England*

Here and today I do declare my passion for the old british style
When in London, never fails a looong visit to Saville Row, Jermyn or Oxford Street.
Now:


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT*

Fantastic shirt! I love tattersall! :icon_smile:


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT*

I LOVE THIS TATTERSALL SHIRT.:icon_smile:










Norman Hilton tweed
Guy Rover tattersall
Etro wool-silk tie
Polo RL pocket square
BB belt
HSM cords
BR socks
Nettleton longwings

[/quote]


----------



## Buster Brown

Cotton shirt by Perry Ellis
Silk tie from Banana Republic
Wool vest by Hector Russell
Not seen: tan wool slacks (generic), AE Wendells


----------



## mysharona

*Another day, another ensemble!*
















Today's outfil includes:
Silk Tie by BCBG
Tie Bar by Paul Stuart
Pocket Square by Barbara Black
Egyptian cotton fitted shirt by Geoffrey Beene
Gray trousers by Perry Ellis
Vintage Camelhair blazer by Barrister
Allen Edmonds McAlister wingtips, in Burgundy


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> "_One... two... three stripes - you're out!_


Very nice combo. :aportnoy:



themanfromlisbon said:


> Here and today I do declare my passion for the old british style


Like the jacket a lot; source?


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> Very nice combo. :aportnoy:
> 
> Like the jacket a lot; source?


Now this is nice! the sweater and square seem to make it pop to me.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Like the jacket a lot; source?


Stefanel. Two or three years old, but still looking good.

I like your combo, too.


----------



## LVP

mysharona said:


> Today's outfil includes:
> Silk Tie by BCBG
> Tie Bar by Paul Stuart...


Great minds think alike - I am sporting a tie clip and a purple tie today as well:

Have you tried straight lacing those AEs? I highly recommend giving it a go.



Holdfast said:


> Very nice combo. :aportnoy:


Thanks. Looking smart yourself as always.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni polo
Prada pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## deandbn

LVP I really like your outfit today, specially the colours in the tie and shirt matching and also the horizontal line created by the gold in the tie clip and Pocket Square.

Yeah! Good stuff:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## deandbn

mysharona said:


>


Very nice outfit:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## video2

GUCCI and DG :icon_smile_big:


----------



## deandbn

*Now thats Hot*

Now thats really hot in a totally different kinda way! I like the fit of the jeans and jacket.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## video2

^Thank you:icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

video2 said:


> GUCCI and DG :icon_smile_big:


Now I wouldn't wear it personally, but it seems to work for you..


----------



## video2

gnatty8 said:


> Now I wouldn't wear it personally, but it seems to work for you..


Yes, thank you. The most important thing is correct fitting. If your clothes fit well, you'll look good:icon_smile:


----------



## stylieguy

manfromlibson that is one SICK jacket!! it reminds me of something from Operations, a NYC brand. who'se is it and where did you get it!!??


----------



## themanfromlisbon

stylieguy said:


> manfromlibson that is one SICK jacket!! it reminds me of something from Operations, a NYC brand. who'se is it and where did you get it!!??


I got it here in Lisbon, 2 or 3 years ago, from a french brand called Stefanel. It's a tweed, not too heavy, 'cause the weather here never goes under 3 or 4ºC.
Did you like it? It seems to me that it's original enough, and suits me well, too. That's why I wear it often.

v.


----------



## meetmehalfway

just wearing a short and blouse i wish i could wear sexy clothes than this..:icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

video2 said:


> GUCCI and DG :icon_smile_big:


I like the combination, and really, I wear jeans with blazers a lot.
The only thing I do not dig is that kind of ties.


----------



## mipcar

*After an evening of wine tasting.*

So apologies if look a little 'rumpled'.

Suit by Charles Maimone of Melbourne. (with surgeons cuffs)
Shirt is a Roberta Di Camerino.
Shoes are Florsheim Imperials.
Tie is a Giovanni Bianchi.


















Mychael


----------



## jhcam8

My dear fellow, kindly consider putting this jacket into the Mega Sale! :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

mipcar said:


> Mychael


I very much like your taste in canines Mychael, I have had Rotties for over 20 years now. Very noble animals.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
Bloomingdales belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne
Omega watch


----------



## TheEarl

From my sartorial starter kit...

BB BrooksEase Suit
BB Tie
BB no-iron shirt
BB socks
AE Hale Shoes






The socks are navy, I swear!


----------



## mipcar

gnatty8 said:


> I very much like your taste in canines Mychael, I have had Rotties for over 20 years now. Very noble animals.


Well spotted. I am up to rotty #8... Pity they don't live very long relative to some other breeds.
Great dogs though. Love mine to bits.

Mychael


----------



## Holdfast

jhcam8 said:


> My dear fellow, kindly consider putting this jacket into the Mega Sale! :icon_smile:


:icon_smile_big:

Nah, that's one's all mine!

Though there is a different cashmere check for sale in a bigger size... :devil:


----------



## gnatty8

mipcar said:


> Well spotted. I am up to rotty #8... Pity they don't live very long relative to some other breeds.
> Great dogs though. Love mine to bits.
> 
> Mychael


Very hard to miss that brow once you've gotten to know the breed well. :icon_smile_wink:

That is a pity. Ten really seems to be the outer limits, and plagued with osteosarcoma for some odd reason, combination of genes and size I guess..


----------



## LVP

Yesterday:


----------



## mipcar

gnatty8 said:


> Very hard to miss that brow once you've gotten to know the breed well. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> That is a pity. Ten really seems to be the outer limits, and plagued with osteosarcoma for some odd reason, combination of genes and size I guess..


Yes, in fact I would be happy if I'd ever have a dog last till 10yo.. Best I ever got was 9. some as early as 7.
Worse is that even at 9yo the dog was otherwise very healthy and looked as if she could have gone a few more yrs.

Mychael


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Yesterday:


Cool zippered sweater. You've got some sweet items in your wardrobe.


----------



## BowTied

*BowTied as always.*

Charcoal grey three-piece suit, heavily starched white shirt, and a perfectly tied burgundy-ish paisley bow tie, the tie-it-yourself kind, of course.


----------



## jhcam8

Holdfast said:


> Cool zippered sweater. You've got some sweet items in your wardrobe.


I don't suppose that this will make to the Mega sale either?


----------



## mcarthur

BowTied said:


> Charcoal grey three-piece suit, heavily starched white shirt, and a perfectly tied burgundy-ish paisley bow tie, the tie-it-yourself kind, of course.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Charvet tie
Brioni pocket square
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni belt
Brion socks
JL bluchers
Michael cologne
Concord watch


----------



## thunderw21

Going for a late-'40s/early-'50s look.

*green 1940s Whippet
*late-'40s/early-'50s jacket
*'40s tie
*vintage Swank tie bar
*George trousers
*AE shoes


----------



## mysharona

*Sunday the 16th*
















MTM navy jacket (part of a suit), by Konen of West Germany
BB non-iron button down oxford shirt
Vintage Yves Saint Laurent slim tie
BB Tan trousers
Cream (yes, they're cream colored) socks by Polo Ralph Lauren
Chile wingtips by Bostonian Premier
Tie bar by Paul Stuart


----------



## mysharona

LVP said:


> Great minds think alike - I am sporting a tie clip and a purple tie today as well:
> 
> Have you tried straight lacing those AEs? I highly recommend giving it a go.
> 
> Thanks. Looking smart yourself as always.


I will have to do so! Thanks for the tip!
-Paul


----------



## mysharona

*Another shot of the MTM Konen blazer*


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

thunderw21 said:


> Going for a late-'40s/early-'50s look.
> 
> *green 1940s Whippet
> *late-'40s/early-'50s jacket
> *'40s tie
> *vintage Swank tie bar
> *George trousers
> *AE shoes


THAT is an amazing tie!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Sober and perfect.

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

thunderw21 said:


> Going for a late-'40s/early-'50s look.
> 
> *green 1940s Whippet
> *late-'40s/early-'50s jacket
> *'40s tie
> *vintage Swank tie bar
> *George trousers
> *AE shoes


I saw your latest posts and I'm pretty impressed.
Seems to me that I'm watching pictures from some movies of Cagney or Bogart.
Well, I enjoy the style, but I must admit I could not use that kind of clothes myself, and that is very curious because I can easily use a british coat, shirt or tie, from "late-'40'/early-50's".
I wonder why...


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Sober and perfect.


Thanks!

Sober is sort of what I was shooting for today. I run a lecture course for prospective applicants to medical school about once a month and generally try to tone down my more flamboyant dress traits a little for it (while retaining some character). Yes, the hat/scarf are certainly not a sober touch, but they came off before starting to teach on the course!


----------



## robb01

mysharona said:


> MTM navy jacket (part of a suit), by Konen of West Germany
> BB non-iron button down oxford shirt
> Vintage Yves Saint Laurent slim tie
> BB Tan trousers
> Cream (yes, they're cream colored) socks by Polo Ralph Lauren
> Chile wingtips by Bostonian Premier
> Tie bar by Paul Stuart


Love those shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling
GB scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*The blue that is purple*

I don't know what is happening with my Fuji, but the tie is one of my favourite's purple Drake. Not the exactly blue of the pictures.




































Dark blue tweed coat.
Hackett shirt
Drake's tie
Antracite flannel handmade trousers
Burlington socks
Lotusse Shoes
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3150/3038414484_9bfb76dc0c.jpg


----------



## domenico

*majestic*



themanfromlisbon said:


> I don't know what is happening with my Fuji, but the tie is one of my favourite's purple Drake. Not the exactly blue of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blue tweed coat.
> Hackett shirt
> Drake's tie
> Antracite flannel handmade trousers
> Burlington socks
> Lotusse Shoes


Fantastic in purple:icon_smile:


----------



## Live4MyAngels

Casual errand-running day today:
Custom Kingdom tee
Custom Kingdom laptop bag
Seven Jeans
Adidas running shoes


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Now, that's more like.









Pocket Square, same colour, by Breuer


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post:


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post:


That's a bit much for me. I like the tie and shirt, but they don't look right with the jacket.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> I don't know what is happening with my Fuji, but the tie is one of my favourite's purple Drake.


Nice tie... the ladybird cufflinks are even better!



gnatty8 said:


> Cross post


A rare miss from you in my opinion - too busy. Either needs a plainer shirt or a darker tie I think. Brave try though!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice tie... the ladybird cufflinks are even better!
> 
> A rare miss from you in my opinion - too busy. Either needs a plainer shirt or a darker tie I think. Brave try though!


I find white shirts very elegant, and more because they look good with almost any kind of tie or coat/suit. Looks nice on you.
But tell me, how about the shoes?


----------



## Jovan

Single breasted peaked lapels -- wonderful. Nice and wide, too, not skimpy.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> A rare miss from you in my opinion - too busy. Either needs a plainer shirt or a darker tie I think. Brave try though!


Well thanks, the "rare miss" comment makes the miss a little easier to take!


----------



## topbroker

gnatty, here's my take -- and it's not at all a critical take, if I saw you on the streets of Green Bay or Appleton I'd still go "Wow!"

I love mixing patterns. But if you are going to mix several patterns, then *generally* it is advisable for all the patterns to be about equal in strength, and probably tending toward the subtle. Here you have a shirt and tie that are both strong-ish, and a sportcoat that is *very* strong. Too many stars. If you are going with that sportcoat -- and I don't blame you, it's a beauty -- then I think the rest of the outfit probably has to subordinate to the power of the coat.


----------



## Tonyp

Gnatty:

I have seen several of your outfits now and for the most part you have done well in your choices. This latest one is not somthing that you should repeat. I agree with top broker that if you are going to go with that strong a plaid jacket then let the rest of the outfit play a supporting role. I would have liked to see a solid light blue or ecru or white shirt with a solid colored tie either navy or brown or Rust.

IMHO I am not a fan of that jacket. You have some great coats. Didn't you say that you were cleaning out some of your clothes that you weren't happy with or just didn't wear anymore? If so, I woul only wear that jacket with jeans. Maybe in person it looks better. I am not trying to insult you merely helping I hope. I for one love bold plaids but I am not fond of that one.


----------



## topbroker

^ If you sell the jacket, sell it to me! -- if it's a 46L. 

Seriously, I think it is *fine *-- but it is a jealous Laurence Olivier who will not tolerate another ego on the stage.


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Few Different Takes*

Here's a set from last week...wore the simpler outfit to a wake (no gold buttons)...but same shirt, tie, slacks combo for work.





































and here is from today...a few Canadian hockey teams in town this week at MSG, and they appeared to have brought some good ole Canadian weather with them.


----------



## ErikinWest

rgrossicone said:


>


If your socks were financial derivatives, I'd be buying Calls on them! 10/10! And who made these fantastic socks? Also, was your blazer shorter than usual? By that I mean, it's style was that the buttons were higher than the traditional sort?

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## yanks1184

Looks good. I am looking for a nice tailored suit somewhere in DC...modestly priced. Any ideas?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Etro scarf
Malo polo
Burberry pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Cartier cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

ErikinWest said:


> If your socks were financial derivatives, I'd be buying Calls on them! 10/10! And who made these fantastic socks? Also, was your blazer shorter than usual? By that I mean, it's style was that the buttons were higher than the traditional sort?
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Socks once again by Duchamps, about two years old. The sport coat is APC, the usual length (29 inches) but the button stance is much higher than most of my other 2 buttons. Thanks!


----------



## gnatty8

Tonyp said:


> IMHO I am not a fan of that jacket. You have some great coats. *Didn't you say that you were cleaning out some of your clothes *that you weren't happy with or just didn't wear anymore? If so, I woul *only wear that jacket with jeans*. Maybe in person it looks better. I am not trying to insult you merely helping I hope. I for one love bold plaids but I am not fond of that one.


No, not me.

_I think I will take this route now that you mention it.. I love loud sportcoats, but this one may just be off the charts.._


----------



## Il camiciaio

rgrossicone said:


> Looks like you scored a red head...so you are the winner...
> 
> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> Outfits look great, very simple and elegant.


Haha thank you, actually she was a blonde 
nice outfit today rgrossicone, beautiful shoes and I love those socks, they are amazing! Where did you get them?

HoldFast your outfit looks very refined and elegant, in particular the revers of the jacket is great.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Here's a set from last week...


Love the Duchamp socks.


----------



## pichao

themanfromlisbon said:


> Now, that's more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket Square, same colour, by Breuer


A very nice outfit!

What about your watch and cufflinks?


----------



## gnatty8

Poor lighting, no natural light left when I get home these days.. Will have to do.


----------



## Tonyp

gnatty8 said:


> Poor lighting, no natural light left when I get home these days.. Will have to do.


Very nice Gnatty. I like that pattern. the shoes are great as well. What make/model leather and color. Very well put together.


----------



## rgrossicone

Il camiciaio said:


> Haha thank you, actually she was a blonde
> nice outfit today rgrossicone, beautiful shoes and I love those socks, they are amazing! Where did you get them?


Red, blonde, brunette...its all the same once you're married...still a winner! The socks are Duchamps...Nordstrom sells them, not cheap at nearly $40 a pair but for a once a year purchase definitely worth it. Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Poor lighting, no natural light left when I get home these days.. Will have to do.


Love your coats man! I even liked the last outfit that got some negative comments...but then again, i'm the history teacher that plays the harmonica in class...:aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today in the chill...*

I took the Trad Bus to school.

Please excuse the crooked sweater, but with a crying baby and late for work, something has to give.










T&A Button Down
Wool Plaid Tartan Tie
JCrew Sweater Vest
BB Camel Hair Sport Coat
Earnest Sewn Selvege Denim
Trickers Brogue Boots
JCrew Driving Cap
Camel Hair DB Overcoat
Polo Brown Leather Gloves
Man City scarf...living proof that money can't buy you happiness...not yet at least...but it can buy you Robinho.


----------



## gnatty8

Tonyp said:


> Very nice Gnatty. I like that pattern. the shoes are great as well. What make/model leather and color. Very well put together.


Thanks.. Shoes are C&J for Peal..



rgrossicone said:


> Love your coats man! I even liked the last outfit that got some negative comments...but then again, i'm the history teacher that plays the harmonica in class...:aportnoy:


Thank you! My taste in sportcoats runs to the very distinct, so most times, they are love em' or hate em'. I actually had 3 "that's a great coat" from some of the women in the office yesterday, so the brown couldn't have been all that bad. Still, it has been retired to the weekend wear with jeans closet for the remainder of the season..

You have a very well developed style of your own, which I think may explain why we are on the same page about sportcoats.. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna polo
Brioni pant
KS belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Tommy cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## deandbn

Very nice outfit Gnatty - love the PS with the Jacket.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

pichao said:


> A very nice outfit!
> 
> What about your watch and cufflinks?


ThankS.
Well, cufflinks were a gift, not a brand to remember, many many years ago. I think they add a "happy" touch.
As to the watch, is not a special one, though is rather pretty: an Elletta with calendar and moon phases.

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Poor lighting, no natural light left when I get home these days.. Will have to do.


Very british, I must say. I like it a lot

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Sacoor Coat
Another Fil a Fil shirt. 
Façonnable tie
My favourit Church's shoes


----------



## upr_crust

*Theme and Variations - one suit worn while on holiday . . .*























































The above are photos from my recent trip to London. I packed only the one suit (from Brooks - three-piece grey glen plaid), but accessorized it a bit differently with each wearing. The shirts shown are either Lewin or Tyrwhitt (blue and bright pink are Lewin, the pale pink is Tyrwhitt). The ties shown are new - the paisley jacquard was a new acquistion from Paul Stuart, and the light blue tie was bought at Lewin during the trip, as was the purple silk scarf (from Ede & Ravenscroft - my tribute to holdfast).

Hope that you enjoy - the trip itself was a great success - three operas, two plays and a musical, with multiple art venues visited, and dinner at the Landau, lunch at the Ritz, and lunch at Rule's as gastronomic treats.


----------



## brokencycle

upr_crust said:


>


Those Alden monks?


----------



## JordanH.

upr_crust said:


> The above are photos from my recent trip to London. I packed only the one suit (from Brooks - three-piece grey glen plaid), but accessorized it a bit differently with each wearing. The shirts shown are either Lewin or Tyrwhitt (blue and bright pink are Lewin, the pale pink is Tyrwhitt). The ties shown are new - the paisley jacquard was a new acquistion from Paul Stuart, and the light blue tie was bought at Lewin during the trip, as was the purple silk scarf (from Ede & Ravenscroft - my tribute to holdfast).
> 
> Hope that you enjoy - the trip itself was a great success - three operas, two plays and a musical, with multiple art venues visited, and dinner at the Landau, lunch at the Ritz, and lunch at Rule's as gastronomic treats.


i like what you did here. i have done something similar before but i think only two different looks were involved.


----------



## upr_crust

*Nope - Crockett & Jones, via Barney's . . .*

. . . but I did wear BB tassels with the suit (you can see them in one of the full-length photos)



brokencycle said:


> Those Alden monks?


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Poor lighting, no natural light left when I get home these days.. Will have to do.


Back on great form. Love this look.



rgrossicone said:


> Man City scarf...living proof that money can't buy you happiness...not yet at least...but it can buy you Robinho.


Yeah, good luck with that... :icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


> ... as was the purple silk scarf (from Ede & Ravenscroft - my tribute to holdfast).


Recognised the scarf as Ede as soon as I saw it; I was eyeing it up myself a week or so ago. Sorry I couldn't make it to London at all while you were in the country; glad you had a great time!


----------



## brokencycle

Question about the button stance. I noticed you've buttoned both buttons. How do you know what a suit is cut to wear it that way?


----------



## rgrossicone

*The Chill Part Deux*

Another chilly day in the borough of churches, so in honor of said borough, I decided something priestly (not Jason) was in order...although the Seminary may not enjoy my own personal little accoutrements, Blackbeard would.

Black APC Patch Pocket Jacket
Black Helmut Lang Cashmere Sweater (3 button neck)
White Oxford
Black Theory Tie
Black 10 Hole Doc Martens
Black Armand Basi Flannel Pants
Black H&M Pirate Socks

not seen
Black JCrew Overcoat
Black Cashmere Scarf
Black Walking Hat
...because I know how you all are such fans of the color!





































Go in peace...Amen...Mateys


----------



## Galahad

rgrossicone said:


> Man City scarf...living proof that money can't buy you happiness...not yet at least...but it can buy you Robinho.


I like the scarf. But then again I'm biased. I've been a City fan for 40yrs (for my sins) There can't be many City fans in NYC. :aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

Tieless:


----------



## The Expatriate

I like the homage to Magritte's _The Son of Man_. Very clever!


----------



## rgrossicone

Galahad said:


> I like the scarf. But then again I'm biased. I've been a City fan for 40yrs (for my sins) There can't be many City fans in NYC. :aportnoy:


No there aren't...in fact when I say to people I support City, they say, you mean Man U? Drives me bonkers. Funny thing is that my support stems from the satorial realm. When I was 11, my dad brought me home a replica shirt (I always played) and it was City's Black and Red Chequered shirt...supported them ever since, through the early 1990's to Uwe Rosler and Kinkladze (still I think my favorite), the Whitleys, the Goat, Kevin Horlock and Paul Dickov's magical Wembley moment...which I listened to live in my dorm room at college and thought was a hoax, and Nicky Weaver(because of Utd's comeback in the Euro Cup Final a few weeks earlier) up through Berkovic, Wanchope, the tragedy of MV Foe (last City goal scorer at Maine Rd) and the Joey Barton Saga-good riddance. Its nice to finally have a squad worth talking about for real now, lets hope they can now start providing us with some real results...although with the squad they've built (so glad SWP is home) I think Eriksson would have been a better fit than the grafting Mark Hughes...ok, enough football talk!


----------



## LVP

The Expatriate said:


> I like the homage to Magritte's _The Son of Man_. Very clever!


Hahaha! If I ever wear a bowler hat I promise to go all out and superimpose an apple instead! :biggrin2:


----------



## LVP

rgrossicone said:


> ...although the Seminary may not enjoy my own personal little accoutrements, Blackbeard would.


You are my hero. :aportnoy:


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

upr_crust said:


> The above are photos from my recent trip to London. I packed only the one suit (from Brooks - three-piece grey glen plaid), but accessorized it a bit differently with each wearing. The shirts shown are either Lewin or Tyrwhitt (blue and bright pink are Lewin, the pale pink is Tyrwhitt). The ties shown are new - the paisley jacquard was a new acquistion from Paul Stuart, and the light blue tie was bought at Lewin during the trip, as was the purple silk scarf (from Ede & Ravenscroft - my tribute to holdfast).
> 
> Hope that you enjoy - the trip itself was a great success - three operas, two plays and a musical, with multiple art venues visited, and dinner at the Landau, lunch at the Ritz, and lunch at Rule's as gastronomic treats.


great pose!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

kitonbrioni said:


> Armani overcoat
> NM scarf
> NM gloves
> Brioni sweater
> BJ belt
> Kiton pant
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> Creed cologne
> Tiffany watch


As Kiton and Brioni are very different yet both flattering to the body, which one you prefer?


----------



## Holdfast

brokencycle said:


> Question about the button stance. I noticed you've buttoned both buttons. How do you know what a suit is cut to wear it that way?


If it looks better that way!

This jacket has a really high buttoning stance on the top button whereas the second is a bit lower than would be expected, so it looks better with both buttons done up. It balances it out. There is a name for this cut, but I forget what it's called right now.



rgrossicone said:


> Another chilly day in the borough of churches, so in honor of said borough, I decided something priestly (not Jason) was in order...although the Seminary may not enjoy my own personal little accoutrements, Blackbeard would.


Too cool for school! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tiealign

Saint Andrews DB Suit in a Dark Charcoal Flannel
BB Burgundy Chukkas
Borrelli Shirt
Napoli Coast Deep Navy Necktie
VK Nagrani Socks
Kent Wang Pocket Square


----------



## Galahad

Holdfast said:


> If it looks better that way!
> 
> This jacket has a really high buttoning stance on the top button whereas the second is a bit lower than would be expected, so it looks better with both buttons done up. It balances it out. There is a name for this cut, but I forget what it's called right now.
> 
> Too cool for school! :icon_smile_big:


I love everything about this.

Suit? Tie? Sources please. :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

Galahad said:


> I love everything about this.
> 
> Suit? Tie? Sources please. :icon_smile:


Thanks!

Suit & shirt: Zegna
Tie: Profuomo
Shoes: EG
Overcoat: Aquascutum
Scarf: Lester Bowden
Gloves (held): Ede


----------



## LVP

Shirt is a tiny lilac check.

I would have loved to wear a pocket watch instead of a wristwatch but my office just isn't ready for it.



HF: I would have never thought that color shirt could look stylish but you've proved me wrong again. You're a dynamo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Malo sweater
Colombo pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Burberry cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> Tieless:


Lovely sport coat. Where from?

I know I'll be in the minority here, but I'm not really feeling the shirt... not sure what would look better though. Just my opinion! Everything else is wonderful.



tiealign said:


> Saint Andrews DB Suit in a Dark Charcoal Flannel
> BB Burgundy Chukkas
> Borrelli Shirt
> Napoli Coast Deep Navy Necktie
> VK Nagrani Socks
> Kent Wang Pocket Square


Awesome. Authoritative. Those are the first two words I thought of. Despite that a navy suit and white shirt are considered the "power combo" by most, I think you look ready to lead. Good choice of pocket square, too! Is it white or that light blue he sells? I can't quite tell.


----------



## stylieguy

*LVP's got the goods!*

youve quickly become the best-dressed guy on this forum! where did you get that tie/shirt combo? what brand?


----------



## tiealign

Jovan said:


> Awesome. Authoritative. Those are the first two words I thought of. Despite that a navy suit and white shirt are considered the "power combo" by most, I think you look ready to lead. Good choice of pocket square, too! Is it white or that light blue he sells? I can't quite tell.


Thank you for the positive comments. The PS is the light blue one.


----------



## gnatty8

Crosspost..

Packed in a hurry and forgot a square.. Let that be a lesson..


----------



## DocHolliday

Very windy here today. I was going for a fall look, what with winter coming soon.


----------



## mysharona

*November 21st. TGIF!*
















Today I am wearing MTM navy jacket (double vented, part of suit) by Konen of West Germany
Shirt (with faint green stripes) by Jos. A. Bank Corporate Collection
Vintage tie by Lanvin
Paul Stuart tiebar
Tan trousers by BB
Green argyle socks from Old Navy (yes! Old Navy!)
Burgundy McAllister wingtips by Allen Edmonds
Rolex Oyster Perpetual wristwatch


----------



## mysharona

brokencycle said:


> Question about the button stance. I noticed you've buttoned both buttons. How do you know what a suit is cut to wear it that way?


Have it custom made. That jacket definitely looks bespoke, or at the very least, made-to-measure.


----------



## mysharona

*suggestion...*



TheEarl said:


> From my sartorial starter kit...
> 
> BB BrooksEase Suit
> BB Tie
> BB no-iron shirt
> BB socks
> AE Hale Shoes
> 
> The socks are navy, I swear!


Brooks Brothers makes a beautiful suit, and this one is no exception! Might I humbly suggest however that you invest $80 in having it tailored? Have the shoulders brought up a bit and the waist taken in. You'll feel the difference!


----------



## jhcam8

Gnatty - do you ever disclose your sport coat brands? Just curious.


----------



## gnatty8

jhcam8 said:


> Gnatty - do you ever disclose your sport coat brands? Just curious.


Sure, if asked.. This one's Polo.


----------



## Tonyp

DocHolliday said:


> Very windy here today. I was going for a fall look, what with winter coming soon.


Nice outfit doc. Love the tie and Jacket combo. Is the jacket brown or a maroon shade? Can't tell in the photo. Shoes are great. EG chukas?


----------



## LVP

stylieguy said:


> youve quickly become the best-dressed guy on this forum! where did you get that tie/shirt combo? what brand?


Thank you 

The shirt is CT and the tie is Roffé.


----------



## jhcam8

gnatty8 said:


> Sure, if asked.. This one's Polo.


Thank you. Very sharp!


----------



## Scrumhalf

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, love the tie! Who made it?


----------



## Jovan

DocH: Is that an ecru shirt? I also can't tell if the coat is burgundy or brown... not that it matters.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Gucci scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Tse sweater
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
testoni slip-ons
Guerlain cologne
GP watch


----------



## LVP

mysharona said:


> Burgundy McAllister wingtips by Allen Edmonds


Laces looking much better now :icon_cheers:


----------



## TheEarl

mysharona said:


> Brooks Brothers makes a beautiful suit, and this one is no exception! Might I humbly suggest however that you invest $80 in having it tailored? Have the shoulders brought up a bit and the waist taken in. You'll feel the difference!


Did both, actually. (Here's my adventure with the shoulders.) Does it still look big? There's no more than a finger-tip between the jacket's shoulder and mine, but there is a little bit more room than I expected between the top and my stomach... hmmm.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Nice coat Holdfast. Who is it made by?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton cashmere overcoat
BR scarf
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM tie
NM pocket-square
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jind86

hi guys im new here.. just want to say that ALL of you guys look stunning..


----------



## Holdfast

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Nice coat Holdfast. Who is it made by?


Thanks; it's Ralph Lauren Purple Label and lusciously soft.



kitonbrioni said:


> Kiton cashmere overcoat


You have some great overcoats; I especially like the DB camel Oxxford from yesterday. If only they - as with lots of your items - fit better... have you considered taking them to a tailor to see what, if anything, can be done.

Casual Sunday, dressed solely to go shopping at the local supermarket and then lazing around the house:


----------



## LD111134

*Very nice and casual!*

Nice look, Holdfast!

My friend from Oxford is coming to Chicago and visiting me in two weeks(well, he's really coming to see his brother out in the suburbs and to visit some customer, but we'll be getting together to catch up). :icon_smile:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Frigid Saturday of Shopping*

Christmas shopping for family...as always wound up buying more for myself...what can I say, I'm a selfish prat!

JCrew Blue Lambswool Sweater
JCrew White with Red and Blue Stripes Shirt
Hickey Khaki Trousers
Sperrys
Red Argyle Socks
JCrew Pea Coat
Black JCrew Watch Cap


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
Zegna tie
PRL wool pocket square
Beltmaster belt with sterling engine turned buckle
Pantherella socks
Grenson Masterpiece Oundles


----------



## Jovan

Same thing as here, but my polo is tucked in.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
LP pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## deandbn

I really like how you match the pink in the jersey with the stripe in the shirt, and also the blue in the jacket with the pocket square.  :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Photos for today are delayed - my camera's batteries died . . .*

Forgive the lack of photographic evidence, but, midway through this AM's photo session, my camera batteries died. Once replaced, I will post photos, but for now, please make do with verbal explication of today's attire.

Navy six-button D/B suit, side-vented, with ticket pocket, trousers without belt loops, pleated and cuffed (Saint Laurie)

White straight collar double-cuffed shirt (BB)

Light blue silk jacquard tie, basketweave pattern, tiny spots of yellow at the interstices of the "weaves" (Lewin - a new acquisition from my recent trip to London)

Silver-tone rectangular cufflinks set with three crystals (The Queen's Gallery gift shop - Buckingham Palace)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars (New & Lingwood)

Light blue silk pocket square, patterned with white spots (Syms)

Navy blue diamond-weave OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals (Bexley, Paris, France)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Two-sided silk foulard scarf - purple with gold paisleys one side, purple silk foulard pattern the other, purple and gold fringe (Ede & Ravenscroft, London)

Navy velour fedora

Enough attire to wade through E-mail on the first day back from two weeks' vacation, no?

Pictures to follow . . .


----------



## epb

AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> BB shirt
> Zegna tie
> PRL wool pocket square
> Beltmaster belt with sterling engine turned buckle
> Pantherella socks
> Grenson Masterpiece Oundles


I like the entire ensemble, but especially the suit, the tie, and the shoes. Conservative with an elegant flair, I think.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Christmas shopping for family...as always wound up buying more for myself...what can I say, I'm a selfish prat!


Nice look. Don't believe the selfish part for an instant!



deandbn said:


> I really like how you match the pink in the jersey with the stripe in the shirt, and also the blue in the jacket with the pocket square.  :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks. I was feeling pink that day. 

I can never get my squares to puff right...


----------



## Acct2000

Nicely done, once again, Holdfast!!!!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> BB shirt
> Zegna tie
> PRL wool pocket square
> Beltmaster belt with sterling engine turned buckle
> Pantherella socks
> Grenson Masterpiece Oundles


Perfection!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday of a Short Week*

Was feeling very brown today, so I went with:

Turnbull&Asser Houndsooth Sport Jacket(vintage 1960's) 100% cashmere
Blue Polo Regent Fit Shirt
Brown Wool Valentino Tie
Chocolate Brown Pants by Boss Black
CK Brown Belt
BR Brown semi-brogue? Cap Toes

and for over top the familiar DB Camel Coat (circa 1970s)
JCrew Newsboy Cap
Man City Scarf


----------



## gnatty8

Crosspost.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
LP scarf
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
Brioni pant
Tiffany belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## jind86

hi guys im new here, just thought i'd post a picture of myself..


----------



## upr_crust

*Photos to go with yesterday's posting . . .*

. . . sorry for the delay, and incompleteness.





















upr_crust said:


> Forgive the lack of photographic evidence, but, midway through this AM's photo session, my camera batteries died. Once replaced, I will post photos, but for now, please make do with verbal explication of today's attire.
> 
> Navy six-button D/B suit, side-vented, with ticket pocket, trousers without belt loops, pleated and cuffed (Saint Laurie)
> 
> White straight collar double-cuffed shirt (BB)
> 
> Light blue silk jacquard tie, basketweave pattern, tiny spots of yellow at the interstices of the "weaves" (Lewin - a new acquisition from my recent trip to London)
> 
> Silver-tone rectangular cufflinks set with three crystals (The Queen's Gallery gift shop - Buckingham Palace)
> 
> Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars (New & Lingwood)
> 
> Light blue silk pocket square, patterned with white spots (Syms)
> 
> Navy blue diamond-weave OTC socks (BB)
> 
> Black wholecut balmorals (Bexley, Paris, France)
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)
> 
> Two-sided silk foulard scarf - purple with gold paisleys one side, purple silk foulard pattern the other, purple and gold fringe (Ede & Ravenscroft, London)
> 
> Navy velour fedora
> 
> Enough attire to wade through E-mail on the first day back from two weeks' vacation, no?
> 
> Pictures to follow . . .


----------



## a4audi08

doc holliday, i love the shoes. how long have you had them?


----------



## Holdfast

Suede loafers were a mistake with today's outfit. 

:shrug: 

Can't win them all!


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Suede loafers were a mistake with today's outfit.
> :shrug:
> Can't win them all!


Sorry Holdfast, I must agree with your assessment..


----------



## rgrossicone

*Modern Day Trad*

You guessed it...

Thom Browne Grey Flannel Sport Coat
BB OCBD Blue
Burberry Navy Tie
Ralph Lauren Polo Skinny Denim
BR Black Cap Toes (my rain shoes)
Black GAP Belt
Light Grey Socks
Black Timex (ebayed for all of 8 bucks)










I know not everyone's a fan of the short TB look, but I like it, figured the cuffed jeans would almost give the appearance of short trousers on a chilly autumn rainy day.


----------



## Scrumhalf

rgrossicone said:


>


Jacket is perhaps a bit tight around the waist? Looks almost like a sweater bunching up around your waist, but I don't see a sweater


----------



## Mannix

I absolutely love the blazer and Thom Browne clothing in general. But I'm a college student, and that's not going to fit in my budget unfortunately.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Was feeling very brown today, so I went with:


This is a terrific blazer! If I would ever see you in public somewhere I would probably mug you just for this blazer....jk of course but it's great. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Fantastic outfit! I would just like to see a spread collar. Love your tie bar.


----------



## Acct2000

rgrossicone said:


> You guessed it...
> 
> Thom Browne Grey Flannel Sport Coat
> BB OCBD Blue
> Burberry Navy Tie
> Ralph Lauren Polo Skinny Denim
> BR Black Cap Toes (my rain shoes)
> Black GAP Belt
> Light Grey Socks
> Black Timex (ebayed for all of 8 bucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know not everyone's a fan of the short TB look, but I like it, figured the cuffed jeans would almost give the appearance of short trousers on a chilly autumn rainy day.


I generally like your outfits and like the way you dress nicely, but still have some imagination. I'm just not a Thom Browne fan and I think it looks like the jacket just doesn't fit.

For what it's worth, that is the most reasonable, wearable Thom Browne thing I've seen yet, although - - - (I really do like most of your other choices.)


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for letting me down gently lads...I know its not everyone's cup of tea, but I do like the way it looks...just a tad different, and whilst certainly not classic, or even contemporary, it certainly is unique.

As far as the bunching like a sweater, I agree. Its very much like the texture of a heavy weight sweatshirt, and I have the hips and arse of a hockey player, so I'm sure that doesn't help either...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

forsbergacct2000: Very little of the ridiculous runway looks of Thom Browne actually make it into stores from what I understand.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Nary a turkey in sight, and designed to stay that way . . .*














































Living, as I do, far from the rest of the gene pool, and close to that perfect storm of reduced street availability and increased traffic commonly known at "inflating the balloons for the Macy's Day Parade", I am eschewing traditional Thanksgiving celebrations, in favour of dinner this evening at at steakhouse in midtown this evening (followed by hiding from the throngs of parents and small children invading my neighborhood tonight and tomorrow).

If I am going to eat expensive red meat, I intend to be well-dressed for the occasion, hence today's ensemble.

Brown three-piece mini-herringbone weave suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue herringbone-weave spread collar shirt, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Dark red/dark blue large-scale silk paisley tie (J. Press)

Solid dark red silk pocket square, folded into three points, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket

Rectangular sterling silver cufflinks, asymmetrically set with a small garnet in a gold bezel (DVVS, NYC)

Vintage gold watch chain

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind peforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown/rust lattice-patterned OTC socks

Dark brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB)

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in navy cashmere/wool (Fortnum & Mason)

Grey fedora

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

Enough attire in which to consume high-cholesterol meat, no?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

great job!


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust, ever try a homburg?


----------



## Truely

upr_crust said:


>


The coat and scarf go together perfectly, I love it.


----------



## upr_crust

*On your prompting, I did try a homburg this noontime . . .*

. . . results were not entirely successful.

My local hatter does not have a good supply of homburgs (either in quantity or quality, I fear) and the one homburg which I tried on was not an entire success, but the visitation to the hatter took only a little time, and provided some amusement for an otherwise ordinary lunch hour.

However, if I have the chance, I will try a homburg again at another, better hatter, and see if such a topper will suit me (though I suspect that it will not - one needs to be of a certain age, or have an air of gravitas (or a long face, at least) to make such headgear "work").



Mannix said:


> upr_crust, ever try a homburg?


----------



## rgrossicone

upr, love the tie!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Casual Wednesday*

A bit more casual than a usual Wednesday...

Polo Cashmere Sport Jacket
Brown Plaid Ben Sherman Shirt
Brown Tweed BR Tie
Maroon and Grey Rugby Stripe Half Zip Sweater JCrew
Hickey Khakis
Red Argyle Socks
Sperry Boat Shoes

Wound up leaving the jacket home, and throwing a Peacoat with my JCrew Newsboy Cap



















Hope everyone enjoys their turkey tomorrow!


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> A bit more casual than a usual Wednesday...
> 
> Polo Cashmere Sport Jacket
> Brown Plaid Ben Sherman Shirt
> Brown Tweed BR Tie
> Maroon and Grey Rugby Stripe Half Zip Sweater JCrew
> Hickey Khakis
> Red Argyle Socks
> Sperry Boat Shoes
> 
> Wound up leaving the jacket home, and throwing a Peacoat with my JCrew Newsboy Cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their turkey tomorrow!


great coat and sweater (and I do mean GREAT!). i know i'm not on the pocket square police force yet so i'll keep quiet this time :devil:


----------



## Truely

I agree, that is a wonderful coat and sweater mix. Tie goes very nicely as well.


----------



## dchandler2

*First Time Post to this forum. Comments Welcome*

OK Guys. After discovering this forum and looking around for a couple of months I have decided to post for the first time. Comments welcome.
Suit - DB Albert Nipon
Tie and Pocket Square - Bergamo New York. I now know that it is in bad taste to have the tie and pocket square made from the same material. I will do better.
Shoes - Allen Edmond Weybridge (Chili) Murano
Shirt - Murano from Dilliards
Watch - Citizen Eco Drive


----------



## NEW_Rome

It's bad taste to have the tie/PS out of the same material? I've never heard that (not that I have the greatest clothing mind - that's Andy). Anyone else know this?


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> A bit more casual than a usual Wednesday...
> 
> Polo Cashmere Sport Jacket
> Brown Plaid Ben Sherman Shirt
> Brown Tweed BR Tie
> Maroon and Grey Rugby Stripe Half Zip Sweater JCrew
> Hickey Khakis
> Red Argyle Socks
> Sperry Boat Shoes
> 
> Wound up leaving the jacket home, and throwing a Peacoat with my JCrew Newsboy Cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their turkey tomorrow!


Amazing blazer, I absolutely love it. Your entire outfit is terrific! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

NEW_Rome said:


> It's bad taste to have the tie/PS out of the same material? I've never heard that (not that I have the greatest clothing mind - that's Andy). Anyone else know this?


I think it's kind of an unofficial rule. I like to mix and match, so I don't do it. I think a burgundy tie would have looked nice, perhaps a paisley?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Borrelli shirt
KS belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Burberry cologne
Concord watch


----------



## LVP

dchandler2 said:


> OK Guys. After discovering this forum and looking around for a couple of months I have decided to post for the first time. Comments welcome.


I would like to see some cuff but this looks pretty good to me otherwise. If you want everyone to nitpick and delve into matters of personal taste just say the word :icon_smile_big:

Welcome and post again soon :thumbs-up:



NEW_Rome said:


> It's bad taste to have the tie/PS out of the same material? I've never heard that (not that I have the greatest clothing mind - that's Andy). Anyone else know this?


No offense to the above poster (he's recognized what he has done, which is a step in the right direction) but it is considered a rookie move. IMO it is in the same league as a pre-tied bow tie but not quite as bad as one of those pre-folded pocket adornments that is stapled to a piece of cardboard. Not being able to tie a bow tie is one thing but do you really need the artificial razor sharp points? I digress...


----------



## deandbn

Nice Outfit DC - maybe show some shirt cuff and a little more pocket square (even if it is the same as the tie, its a lot better than no pocket square at all):icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sunny Day Today...as Usual*

Not very bright...










better?


----------



## Carlton-Browne

dchandler2 said:


> Watch - Citizen Eco Drive


Dear Dchandler2

Can you confirm the model number of the watch? I have been thinking about an Eco Drive for a while and if I were to get one then I think this is the one.


----------



## upr_crust

*I concur . . .*

. . . great sport coat/sweater combo.

(Thanks for the compliment on my tie, BTW, and have a great Turkey Day).



rgrossicone said:


> Hope everyone enjoys their turkey tomorrow!


----------



## gnatty8

NEW_Rome said:


> It's bad taste to have the tie/PS out of the same material? I've never heard that (not that I have the greatest clothing mind - that's Andy). Anyone else know this?


If I had the choice between wearing a matching tie and square, or nothing, I'd find the closest restroom and stuff toilet paper in that breast pocket instead. If you are in the 8th grade or below, it might be overlooked, but on a grown man, it says "what do you think of the matching satin blend tie and square I picked up at Walmart?"


----------



## gnatty8

dchandler2 said:


> OK Guys. After discovering this forum and looking around for a couple of months I have decided to post for the first time. Comments welcome.
> Suit - DB Albert Nipon
> Tie and Pocket Square - Bergamo New York. I now know that it is in bad taste to have the tie and pocket square made from the same material. I will do better.
> Shoes - Allen Edmond Weybridge (Chili) Murano
> Shirt - Murano from Dilliards
> Watch - Citizen Eco Drive


The buttons on that suit are doing you no favors.. They look very cheap and plastic-like. How old is that suit? It has a very 80s vibe.,


----------



## Truely

gnatty8 said:


> If I had the choice between wearing a matching tie and square, or nothing, I'd find the closest restroom and stuff toilet paper in that breast pocket instead. If you are in the 8th grade or below, it might be overlooked, but on a grown man, it says "what do you think of the matching satin blend tie and square I picked up at Walmart?"


Love the bit about Walmart, I myself had never heard this but that explanation pretty much clears it up.


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Suit - DB Albert Nipon


Welcome!

I like your look. One suggestion re: the suit's cut - a slightly shorter jacket length combined with a slightly higher buttoning stance might look a touch more flattering?

Two days-worth of pics:


----------



## Mannix

I like your navy pinstriped suit. It seems though, that a lot of your clothing is too large for you. The pants are a little long, and also baggy looking. But I guess this could be my personal problem, because I tend to wear everything a little tighter. Not so tight that it's painted on, but I don't like anything that's baggy looking. Also, I was under the impression that top coats should be worn so they hit just above the knee. Super long coats make a person look fatter and shorter in my opinion.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I like your navy pinstriped suit. It seems though, that a lot of your clothing is too large for you. The pants are a little long, and also baggy looking. But I guess this could be my personal problem, because I tend to wear everything a little tighter. Not so tight that it's painted on, but I don't like anything that's baggy looking. Also, I was under the impression that top coats should be worn so they hit just above the knee. Super long coats make a person look fatter and shorter in my opinion.


I'd say its more about personal preference. I know Details and GQ may tell you to cut your topcoats to just above the knee, some would beg to differ. Holdfast, while not a look that I prefer *for myself *(I'm more in line with your satorial tatstes), shows how to pull of a more classic look that he orefers for himself.

In other words, I don't think its a right and wrong rule thing, but what the individual feels is right or wrong for himself.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> I like your navy pinstriped suit. It seems though, that a lot of your clothing is too large for you. The pants are a little long, and also baggy looking. But I guess this could be my personal problem, because I tend to wear everything a little tighter. Not so tight that it's painted on, but I don't like anything that's baggy looking. Also, I was under the impression that top coats should be worn so they hit just above the knee. Super long coats make a person look fatter and shorter in my opinion.


You're not the only one to think my stuff is baggy. And some of it is (most isn't, but some is). Thing is, I don't like tighter fits; I prefer trim but not tight - a more "conventional" fit, if you like.

As for topcoat length - if you cut everything off at the knee, you certainly tend look better in a still photo, but I think you miss out a LOT of drama when in motion. And clothes are worn in 4D not 2D. There's nothing quite as much fun as a long trailing coat swirling around in the wind on a cold day! Well, I guess a cloak or cape would do it too, but I'm not quite brave enough to sport those!


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> You're not the only one to think my stuff is baggy. And some of it is (most isn't, but some is). Thing is, I don't like tighter fits; I prefer trim but not tight - a more "conventional" fit, if you like.
> 
> As for topcoat length - if you cut everything off at the knee, you certainly tend look better in a still photo, but I think you miss out a LOT of drama when in motion. And clothes are worn in 4D not 2D. There's nothing quite as much fun as a long trailing coat swirling around in the wind on a cold day! Well, I guess a cloak or cape would do it too, but I'm not quite brave enough to sport those!


To clarify, I don't like my clothes super tight. But in pant terms shall we say slim straight, not slim tapered. I do not have the legs for tapered jeans/pants...lol nor do I like the look. I've tried full length coats before, but I am always going back to the 3/4 length. Everyone wears what he/she likes. BTW I love your brown plaid coat that you posted a couple of days ago, although I would get it tailored to be shorter. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dchandler2

*Thanks for the comment*

I agree. I could have shown a little shirt cuff.


deandbn said:


> Nice Outfit DC - maybe show some shirt cuff and a little more pocket square (even if it is the same as the tie, its a lot better than no pocket square at all):icon_smile:


----------



## dchandler2

The model number on the back of the Citizen Quartz Eco Drive watch is "E010-S001579 HSB." There is another number on the back which is "630138." I purchased it at an Army Post Exchange (PX) on Fort Hood, Texas about a year ago.


----------



## dchandler2

*Cheap Buttons*

You know, you are right. After reading your comment I went back and looked at the buttons on the jacket and they do look cheap. How could you tell from a photo? That is something that I have never paid attention to when purchasing a suit or blazer. You guys are great. Such attention to detail. Thanks for the comments.


gnatty8 said:


> The buttons on that suit are doing you no favors.. They look very cheap and plastic-like. How old is that suit? It has a very 80s vibe.,


----------



## Mannix

If you change the buttons on that gray DB suit, don't put on brass ones. I was out shopping one day a few months ago and this gent had swapped out the buttons on a suit similar to yours, but a little darker, with brass ones and it looked terrible. Where was the camera when I needed it, that was a sight. I doubt it was actually made that way...never know I guess.


----------



## dchandler2

*Jacket Length*

Dear Holdfast,

I am still learning so if you could expound on the comments about the jacket length and buttoning stance it would be greatly appreciated.

DC



Holdfast said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I like your look. One suggestion re: the suit's cut - a slightly shorter jacket length combined with a slightly higher buttoning stance might look a touch more flattering?
> 
> Two days-worth of pics:


----------



## jhcam8

Holdfast said:


> As for topcoat length - if you cut everything off at the knee, you certainly tend look better in a still photo, but I think you miss out a LOT of drama when in motion. And clothes are worn in 4D not 2D. There's nothing quite as much fun as a long trailing coat swirling around in the wind on a cold day! Well, I guess a cloak or cape would do it too, but I'm not quite brave enough to sport those!


An excellent observation and a point easily missed. What brand are the black shoes?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

> Holdfast


That is an amazing tie Holdfast. Can you tell me more about it? Is it still available somewhere..


----------



## Lucky Strike

Holdfast - solid as always. And I, too, like the tie.

Haven't posted here much ever; these are from the last two weeks, can't exactly remember when.

An attempt at biz casual:


























Is there something called biz tweed? (I work in a cold, old building):


----------



## Mannix

Lucky Strike said:


> Holdfast - solid as always. And I, too, like the tie.
> 
> Haven't posted here much ever; these are from the last two weeks, can't exactly remember when.
> 
> An attempt at biz casual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something called biz tweed? (I work in a cold, old building):


Terrific watch, love the vintage look to it. The plaid suit is also very cool, great outfit!


----------



## Mannix

Wore this the other evening.


----------



## rgrossicone

Lucky Strike said:


> Holdfast - solid as always. And I, too, like the tie.
> 
> Haven't posted here much ever; these are from the last two weeks, can't exactly remember when.
> 
> An attempt at biz casual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something called biz tweed? (I work in a cold, old building):


Very freakin' cool dude...esp the plaid!


----------



## rgrossicone

*T_Giving With The In-Laws*

JCrew Argyle half zip
JCrew OCBD White
Kilgour Thrifted Tie
BR Cord Sport Jacket
Earnest Sewn Jeans
Trickers Country Boots


----------



## Truely

Lucky Strike said:


>


I like the suit, looks good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLPL sweater
AC pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## kogvos

themanfromlisbon said:


> Love those cufflinks!


----------



## video2

HB suit


----------



## Mannix

Wore this while out and about shopping. Also had on dark blue jeans and brown loafers.


----------



## LVP

video2 said:


> HB suit


+1 Pink with navy
-1 Regis look (tone on tone)
+1 Nice tie bar

Lucky Strike, that 2nd look is *upper echelon*. Is that a knit tie by chance? I normally dislike knit ties but that IMO it would have went great - though not necessarily _better _- there.


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT AND TIE*



LVP said:


> WHAT THE NAME OF SHIRT AND TIE? MAJESTIC:icon_smile:


----------



## mogultv

*My attire for the matinee*

Jacket from England, trousers and tie from Brooks Brothers, shirt from Norstrom, shoes by Church of England.










_







_

_







_

_







_


----------



## LVP

domenico said:


> LVP said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE NAME OF SHIRT AND TIE? MAJESTIC:icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeeze, someone just had to ask this when I'm wearing my cheapest shirt! :icon_pale: :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I proudly disclose that the shirt is by Stafford, which is a house brand of JC Penny [/me dodges rotten tomato]. It is a slim fit shirt that can be had for a mere $15 on sale [/me dodges rotten cabbage]. *Everyone should aspire to wear luxurious sea-island cotton* but if you cannot afford it there is *no* shame in these shirts.
> 
> The tie is by Perry Ellis. The texture is a bit rough but this helps it hold a knot like no other tie I've worn. I believe the waviness is a photo/shadow effect. Width is 3.5", which - IMO - is acceptable in any era in spite of the current skinny trend and the wider trends of the past and the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

kogvos said:


> themanfromlisbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those cufflinks!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too:icon_smile:
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Dear Holdfast,
> 
> I am still learning so if you could expound on the comments about the jacket length and buttoning stance it would be greatly appreciated.


It's a nice suit already, but if the top buttons (and so, the buttoning point) where a fraction higher, and the suit a fraction short, this would artificially elevate where the "waist" point should be, alongside a number of other subtle effects that should flatter your figure a trifle more.



TheGuyIsBack said:


> That is an amazing tie Holdfast. Can you tell me more about it? Is it still available somewhere..





Lucky Strike said:


> Holdfast - solid as always. And I, too, like the tie.


Thanks both - the tie is my old school tie. No particular reason for wearing it that day, just that it seemed to work well with the outfit. Still available, I'm sure, but I think it would work better if you'd been a student there!



> Is there something called biz tweed?


Really like that!



Mannix said:


> ...


Great jacket!



rgrossicone said:


> JCrew Argyle half zip


Love this.



mogultv said:


> Jacket from England


Interesting!

There's a 2BSB peak lapel navy flannel suit under there somewhere! 

Worn for an evening of schmoozing...


----------



## rgrossicone

mogultv said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Firstly, WELCOME! Secondly, great coat! Lastly, very sweet interior design...it appears you desk overlooks a high ceilinged living area, beautiful!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BB scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
RLPL pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
RL cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## balder

mogultv said:


> Jacket from England, trousers and tie from Brooks Brothers, shirt from Norstrom, shoes by Church of England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


So falling membership in the Church of England has caused them to move into shoemaking-will the brand name be St Chrispin!!


----------



## domenico

*Oh Well*



LVP said:


> domenico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeeze, someone just had to ask this when I'm wearing my cheapest shirt! :icon_pale: :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I proudly disclose that the shirt is by Stafford, which is a house brand of JC Penny [/me dodges rotten tomato]. It is a slim fit shirt that can be had for a mere $15 on sale [/me dodges rotten cabbage]. *Everyone should aspire to wear luxurious sea-island cotton* but if you cannot afford it there is *no* shame in these shirts.
> 
> The tie is by Perry Ellis. The texture is a bit rough but this helps it hold a knot like no other tie I've worn. I believe the waviness is a photo/shadow effect. Width is 3.5", which - IMO - is acceptable in any era in spite of the current skinny trend and the wider trends of the past and the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear man
> i think you got reason. Sometimes dress cheap are most beatuful than expensive dress. Your shirt is very beautiful and costs mean nothing. In Italy is the same. Most beautuful shirts costs 20/30 euros but are most beautiful than shirts that costs 80 euros. You're Great! Find me to facebook as Fran Calleja. Bye
> Dome:icon_smile_big:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Love the ascot...*

Great outfits! I especially like the one with the ascot. Classy!



Lucky Strike said:


> Holdfast - solid as always. And I, too, like the tie.
> 
> Haven't posted here much ever; these are from the last two weeks, can't exactly remember when.
> 
> An attempt at biz casual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something called biz tweed? (I work in a cold, old building):


----------



## hockeyinsider

Lucky Strike said:


>


That is amazing. Do you have any closer photos? Does the jacket have gray or black in it? I just bought a similar jacket, and I'm looking for inspiration.


----------



## jhcam8

An outing to the mall on Black Friday:


----------



## hockeyinsider

jhcam8 said:


> An outing to the mall on Black Friday:


Twelve Oaks?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Winter Day*








Going Out



















In the office










Pictures are not too good. Sorry


----------



## jhcam8

hockeyinsider said:


> Twelve Oaks?


Sommerset


----------



## rgrossicone

hockeyinsider said:


> Twelve Oaks?


Tara? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Thanksgiving Part Deux*

Since this year was my turn to go to the in-laws, and it was baby's first Thanksgiving, my mom decided to have a second dinner at her place...a casual night out with good Italian food.

JCrew Jacket and Vest (Grey Herringbone from the A Moon Mill)
JCrew Red and Blue STriped shirt
Navy Knit Tie
Selvedge Slim Jeans
Asics Rainbow Shoes




























Gobble-gobble-gobba-gool! (thats Italian-American for Happy Thanksgiving)


----------



## upr_crust

*Let me get this straight . . .*

. . . that's sliced turkey with a side order of cappicola :icon_smile:?

Hope that your Thanksgiving (and "after party") was good - certainly an infant granddaughter is the perfect accessory to bring with you to any family gathering where your mother is hostess (and grandmama).



rgrossicone said:


> Gobble-gobble-gobba-gool! (thats Italian-American for Happy Thanksgiving)


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
BR gloves
Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
DK socks
Grenson balmorals
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

I wore a stroller to an 'elegant gathering' the other day:


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...


I like the slightly sombre palette.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I wore a stroller to an 'elegant gathering' the other day


Very nice indeed! I presume that's the end of some braces peeking out? Probably not something I'd do, but it's kind of cool. Shirt cuffs look a trifle big.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . that's sliced turkey with a side order of cappicola :icon_smile:?
> 
> Hope that your Thanksgiving (and "after party") was good - certainly an infant granddaughter is the perfect accessory to bring with you to any family gathering where your mother is hostess (and grandmama).


Yes she is...thank you...and no turkey last night, just cappicola and some carbonata pasta...delicious!


----------



## thunderw21

A nice, gentle snow yesterday and today. Perfect tweed and overcoat weather.


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> A nice, gentle snow yesterday and today. Perfect tweed and overcoat weather.


Love this entire outfit. Is it all vintage clothing?


----------



## thunderw21

Mannix said:


> Love this entire outfit. Is it all vintage clothing?


Thank you. Yep, everything but the shirt is vintage. Suit dated 1940, hat 1940s, overcoat early 1930s, tie 1930s.

Cheers


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> Thank you. Yep, everything but the shirt is vintage. Suit dated 1940, hat 1940s, overcoat early 1930s, tie 1930s.
> 
> Cheers


I have to say that's awesome. :icon_smile_big: I can never find my size in vintage clothing, so it's very frustrating. I'll have to search a little harder, because I love the 30's/40's styles.


----------



## thunderw21

Mannix said:


> I have to say that's awesome. :icon_smile_big: I can never find my size in vintage clothing, so it's very frustrating. I'll have to search a little harder, because I love the 30's/40's styles.


:icon_smile_big:
That time period definitely had some great style to it. That's why I stick to vintage. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

Good luck on your search, may you find your size.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

thunderw21 said:


> A nice, gentle snow yesterday and today. Perfect tweed and overcoat weather.


This is great. You remind me of Harisson Ford in Indiana Jones.


----------



## mogultv

Always perfect.



thunderw21 said:


> A nice, gentle snow yesterday and today. Perfect tweed and overcoat weather.


----------



## mogultv

balder said:


> So falling membership in the Church of England has caused them to move into shoemaking-will the brand name be St Chrispin!!


HMMM, I don't think it's the same church. But if it is, they do good work.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## dchandler2

*Second Post*

I wore this to church today. Comments are appreciated. I am thinking about changing the buttons on the blazer to the brown ones. What do you think?

Wool Blazer (Made in U.S.A.)
Murano Vest
OCBD White Shirt
Tie Stonehenge
Krizia Pant
Bostonian Classics Cap Toe
Seiko Analogue Quartz Watch 7N43-9048

Thinking about changing the buttons to the brown ones. What do you think?


----------



## Mannix

I don't like the brown ones as much as the ones already on the jacket. Nice outfit btw. :icon_smile:


----------



## LVP

dchandler2 said:


> I wore this to church today. Comments are appreciated. I am thinking about changing the buttons on the blazer to the brown ones. What do you think?


Love the coat (FWIW I do not believe that is what you would call a blazer). I would not change the buttons.

My only issue with the rest of the outfit is that the darkness of the PS and trousers is a bit harsh. It could just be lighting / photo effects. What color are they?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
LP sweater
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A surfeit of stripes today . . .*





































Text to follow . . .


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> Very nice indeed! I presume that's the end of some braces peeking out? Probably not something I'd do, but it's kind of cool. Shirt cuffs look a trifle big.


No one will see the brace ends when the jacket is down or buttoned but I do like how it may 'flash up' when I sit down or when the wind blows. There must be a Chinese philosophical phrase for this ideal.

I bought the jacket in 2004 for my graduation and it was 36S. The sleeves were too short and I had them altered a few days back. It is as far as they could go but I guess some armbands will help. Anyhoo.


----------



## mcarthur

UPR,
nicely done


----------



## upr_crust

*A surfeit of stripes, quoted, as I was unable to . . .*

. . . edit the original posting (odd, that).

In the spirit of "can I pull this off without looking like a used-car salesman?", I've put together an outfit wearing three different striped articles of clothing. I leave the success (or failure) of this enterprise to your judgment, then.

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue and white striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink, via Heathrow, Terminal 3 duty-free).

Magenta, blue and white striped silk repp tie (BB)

Oval sterling silver cufflinks, design derived from a Byzantine wedding ring - embossed motif of clasped hands (Metropolitan Museum of Art)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black buckled loafers, (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Tartan cashmere/wool scarf - blue, green, red, black (Burberry)

Loden green fedora (Tosi, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Floris Cefiro

Enough attire to face the Monday after a major holiday, one hopes . . .



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## Wyvern1138

Grey-black glen plaid 2 button suit
White OCBD
Dark blue, white and red BB#2 striped tie
Black belt
Black wingtips
(Wore canvas duck boots, tan trench coat, and black watch scarf to the office)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Another rainy day...*



upr_crust said:


> . . . edit the original posting (odd, that).
> 
> In the spirit of "can I pull this off without looking like a used-car salesman?", I've put together an outfit wearing three different striped articles of clothing. I leave the success (or failure) of this enterprise to your judgment, then.
> 
> . . .


I think it's rather dificult to combine stripes, but you've made it. I specially like the tie/shirt combo, and the suit is unbeatable.










Knitwear, cashmere by Milano.
Tie, shirt and square by Façonnable.
One of the few times the square has anything in common with shirt or tie.
Usually I don't care much about it. I think the square goes much better looking a bit disconnected.










A Junkers watch


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> I think it's rather dificult to combine stripes, but you've made it. I specially like the tie/shirt combo, and the suit is unbeatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitwear, cashmere by Milano.
> Tie, shirt and square by Façonnable.
> One of the few times the square has anything in common with shirt or tie.
> Usually I don't care much about it. I think the square goes much better looking a bit disconnected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Junkers watch


Terrific outfit love herringbone blazers, but my favorites are the watch and shoes!


----------



## DocHolliday

I'm standing at kind of an odd angle in today's pic, but you'll get the gist.


----------



## Mannix

DocHolliday said:


> I'm standing at kind of an odd angle in today's pic, but you'll get the gist.


The jacket fits you perfectly, and it looks stunning. I'm quite jealous of your ability to wear suede shoes, I've had to pack mine away due to six inches of snow last night.


----------



## Holdfast

Freezing cold day.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


> I'm standing at kind of an odd angle in today's pic, but you'll get the gist.


Great look. I specially like the shoes. Crockett and Jones have similar that are a beauty, too.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Freezing cold day.


Then I should say your tie match. It's freezing:icon_smile:
Also like the suit a lot.


----------



## tiealign

Oxxford Pure Alapca Sport Coat
J. Crew Merino Wool V-neck sweater
Napoli Coast 7-Fold Soft Squares on Burgundy Necktie
Sam Cavato MTM Shirt
Samurai s5000vx 21oz Jeans
Navy Pantherella Socks
BB Burgundy Chukkas



thunderw21 said:


> A nice, gentle snow yesterday and today. Perfect tweed and overcoat weather.


Very Nice!


----------



## Scrumhalf

This coat is spectacular! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Scrumhalf

upr_crust said:


>


Fantastic look! Upr_crust, I don't know what your profession is, but with your getup and some of the titles on the shelf behind you, I can certainly picture you as a respected curator at one of the wonderful art museums in NYC!


----------



## Acct2000

upr_crust said:


> Text to follow . . .


Tres magnifique!!!

I really like your outfit!


----------



## dchandler2

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## dchandler2

I would have to agree with the comment about the darkness of the PS and trousers (they are both black). I think I need to step out of my comfort zone and add a dash of color to my outfits. My lady friend also says that I should try selecting lighter colors. I tend to be pretty conservative when it comes to clothing colors.

THanks for the comment on the buttons.



Mannix said:


> I don't like the brown ones as much as the ones already on the jacket. Nice outfit btw. :icon_smile:





LVP said:


> Love the coat (FWIW I do not believe that is what you would call a blazer). I would not change the buttons.
> 
> My only issue with the rest of the outfit is that the darkness of the PS and trousers is a bit harsh. It could just be lighting / photo effects. What color are they?


----------



## tiealign

updated pic with RLPL PS and Alpaca Scarf from my trip to Peru.


----------



## rgrossicone

Super Look TieAlign!


----------



## jhcam8

thunderw21 said:


> A nice, gentle snow yesterday and today. Perfect tweed and overcoat weather.


Looking sharp!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday In The Garden of Good and Brooklyn*

wish I was in Savannah though...

TaT Navy Flannel 3x2 Blazer (made for someone else but fits like a glove, surgeon cuffs and all)
Van Laack Blue with subtle white check Button Down
Theory Grey pindot tie
HUGO trim grey trousers
JV Black Oxfords 
JCrew Sutherland Trench


----------



## thunderw21

Thank you for the positive comments, gents.


----------



## thunderw21

DocHolliday said:


>


I like that a lot.


----------



## LVP

upr_crust said:


> In the spirit of "can I pull this off without looking like a used-car salesman?", I've put together an outfit wearing three different striped articles of clothing. I leave the success (or failure) of this enterprise to your judgment, then.


You certainly don't look like a used car salesman, but if you were I would buy a car from you :icon_smile_big:

Since you asked I think the look is OK but not up to your usual high standards. Although both are nice, I would not pair that tie and suit. A would also be preferable to me if you had to wear a striped shirt with that suit. The palette is nice.


----------



## Mannix

tiealign said:


> Oxxford Pure Alapca Sport Coat
> J. Crew Merino Wool V-neck sweater
> Napoli Coast 7-Fold Soft Squares on Burgundy Necktie
> Sam Cavato MTM Shirt
> Samurai s5000vx 21oz Jeans
> Navy Pantherella Socks
> BB Burgundy Chukkas
> 
> Very Nice!


I love your chukkas, I'm looking for a pair now...thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## LVP

Not too sure how I feel about my shirt/tie combo today. What do you think?





No orthotics = my shoes look two sizes too big and my pant legs are almost touching the floor. No, I did not walk around like this ic12337:


----------



## Dandy




----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel-coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
BR sweater
Vestimenta pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
AOS cologne
GP watch


----------



## deandbn

*Hi Dandy*



Dandy said:


>


Bold colours, but very nice outfit.:icon_smile:

My only comments could be to tghten the tie knot into the V of the collar a bit better, put a dimple in the knot, and have a bit more cuff showing.


----------



## epb

tiealign said:


> Oxxford Pure Alapca Sport Coat
> J. Crew Merino Wool V-neck sweater
> Napoli Coast 7-Fold Soft Squares on Burgundy Necktie
> Sam Cavato MTM Shirt
> Samurai s5000vx 21oz Jeans
> Navy Pantherella Socks
> BB Burgundy Chukkas


I like the jacket and the shoes. I'm not generally a fan of the jeans w/sport coat look, though I concede they do work with the shoes.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Dandy said:


>


Great look. As *deandb *well said, a little touch in the tie as well as the cuff would be welcome. But that is just a little detail. I would use a colorful square, instead.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Terrific outfit love herringbone blazers, but my favorites are the watch and shoes!


I really like the watch a lot.
It's a Junkers "Open Heart" (because you can see the machine) automatic chronograph. Not a great watch, though a pretty one.
Shoes are Yanko brogues.

Thanks a lot


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new from the recent sales . . .*





































Text to follow (which I hope to be able to edit, rather than quote . . .)


----------



## hockeyinsider

Dandy said:


>


Nice outfit. What brand suit?


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new from the recent sales, quoted . . .*

The planets aligned recently in the proper configuration for maximal bargain-hunting, and I was able to purchase today's suit, a Hickey-Freeman, at a most advantageous price (more than 75% off original retail, I believe).

In any event, today's ensemble:

Steel blue 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (Hickey-Freeman, via Syms)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Paisley silk brocade tie, shades of pink, dark blue, and green (Paul Stuart)

Silver-tone rectangular cufflinks, set with three crystals on each face, and four along each short edge (The Queen's Gallery gift shop, Buckingham Palace, and no, Her Majesty was not in attendance)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark blue ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black semi-brogue balmorals (Church's)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Light green cashmere scarf (RLPL)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire, I hope, to face a day full of meetings - feh . . .



upr_crust said:


> Text to follow (which I hope to be able to edit, rather than quote . . .)


----------



## Acct2000

Nice stuff - with that shirt collar, I think a thin four-in-hand knot looks best. Other than that, I really like your outfit for today.


----------



## upr_crust

*The knot IS a simple four-in-hand . . .*

. . . it's the silk or the interlining that makes the knot as large as it is.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice stuff - with that shirt collar, I think a thin four-in-hand knot looks best. Other than that, I really like your outfit for today.


----------



## upr_crust

*Like all experiments, there is always the possibility . . .*

. . . of failure.

Thanks for your honest opinion, and yes, a hairline stripe might well have been a bit more suited to the ensemble.

I'll remember your advice when next I try to sell you a bucket of bolts :icon_smile:.



LVP said:


> You certainly don't look like a used car salesman, but if you were I would buy a car from you :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Since you asked I think the look is OK but not up to your usual high standards. Although both are nice, I would not pair that tie and suit. A would also be preferable to me if you had to wear a striped shirt with that suit. The palette is nice.


----------



## Wyvern1138

Camelhair sportcoat
Blue OCBD
Crimson heraldic motif tie with blue stripes
Grey flannels
Brown bluchers
Barbour

I'll have to ask the GF where she keeps the camera. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

New DB. Yes- it's a bit snug at the tummy. I had it cut very slim and I'm just coming off a weightlifting bulking cycle with about 10-15lbs to lose and wanted to allow for that. And the Thanksgiving debauch didn't help.  Another few weeks and it'll fit like a glove. Ignore the left sleeve... stuck in my coat sleeve. 



Suit: Light gray flannel chalkstripe English-American MTM DB, notch lapel. Vitale Barberis cloth. (Flat front, no cuffs, trim leg, one back pocket)
Shirt: MTM Individualized, light blue, 3 button barrels, curved spread
Tie: Seaward & Stearn, wool rep
PS: Seaward & Stearn, wool plaid
Shoes: (not pictured) Martegani Siena, black
Socks: (not pictured) Pantherella, pale lavender


----------



## Dandy

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great look. As *deandb *well said, a little touch in the tie as well as the cuff would be welcome. But that is just a little detail. I would use a colorful square, instead.





hockeyinsider said:


> Nice outfit. What brand suit?


Thanks!!! its a Canali... i got it harry rosen, for 50% with an additional 25% off :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dandy

I've actually been trying to find an orange-ish pocket square for the longest time!!! So far, the only company I've found that makes them is Hermes, but I'm not too crazy about the price...

If anyone sees one let me know!!! lol


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Dandy said:


> I've actually been trying to find an orange-ish pocket square for the longest time!!! So far, the only company I've found that makes them is Hermes, but I'm not too crazy about the price...
> 
> If anyone sees one let me know!!! lol


And why not a blue-ish one? Certainly it would be easier to find and would not steal (all) the attention from the tie.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> New DB. Yes- it's a bit snug at the tummy. I had it cut very slim and I'm just coming off a weightlifting bulking cycle with about 10-15lbs to lose and wanted to allow for that. And the Thanksgiving debauch didn't help.  Another few weeks and it'll fit like a glove. Ignore the left sleeve... stuck in my coat sleeve.
> 
> Suit: Light gray flannel chalkstripe English-American MTM DB, notch lapel. Vitale Barberis cloth. (Flat front, no cuffs, trim leg, one back pocket)
> Shirt: MTM Individualized, light blue, 3 button barrels, curved spread
> Tie: Seaward & Stearn, wool rep
> PS: Seaward & Stearn, wool plaid
> Shoes: (not pictured) Martegani Siena, black
> Socks: (not pictured) Pantherella, pale lavender


Wow definitely love this, I love flannel suits. I just would have had a different pocket square, I feel that the one you have is a bit more casual looking for this suit. Terrific all the same!!!


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Wow definitely love this, I love flannel suits. I just would have had a different pocket square, I feel that the one you have is a bit more casual looking for this suit. Terrific all the same!!!


Thanks Mannix! Seeing as the DB was once considered more casual, I gave the wool on flannel a go.


----------



## Tonyp

Cary Grant said:


> New DB. Yes- it's a bit snug at the tummy. I had it cut very slim and I'm just coming off a weightlifting bulking cycle with about 10-15lbs to lose and wanted to allow for that. And the Thanksgiving debauch didn't help.  Another few weeks and it'll fit like a glove. Ignore the left sleeve... stuck in my coat sleeve.
> 
> Suit: Light gray flannel chalkstripe English-American MTM DB, notch lapel. Vitale Barberis cloth. (Flat front, no cuffs, trim leg, one back pocket)
> Shirt: MTM Individualized, light blue, 3 button barrels, curved spread
> Tie: Seaward & Stearn, wool rep
> PS: Seaward & Stearn, wool plaid
> Shoes: (not pictured) Martegani Siena, black
> Socks: (not pictured) Pantherella, pale lavender


I assume this is fairly new. I also assume you preferred a notch rather than a peak lapel. I am not as bold as you however to make the jacket so snug around the middle. I like a DB to fit comfortably.


----------



## Cary Grant

Not so much "preferred" as desired for this suit. Once I slim down I'll get it adjusted if need be.


----------



## jhcam8

Back to the Mall.


----------



## rgrossicone

Dandy said:


>


Cool look Dandy! I have the same freakin problem with my windsor knots, they never stay tight or straight after the slightest movements...are we doing something wrong guys???


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post from SF. Tie is Church's. I didn't even realize they made ties until I came across it.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post from SF. Tie is Church's. I didn't even realize they made ties until I came across it.


I like all of the different textures you used in this outfit. You always look great...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Beautiful color on that tie. Goes very well with the jacket!


----------



## Thomas Hart

Cary Grant said:


> New DB. Yes- it's a bit snug at the tummy. I had it cut very slim and I'm just coming off a weightlifting bulking cycle with about 10-15lbs to lose and wanted to allow for that. And the Thanksgiving debauch didn't help.  Another few weeks and it'll fit like a glove. Ignore the left sleeve... stuck in my coat sleeve.
> 
> Suit: Light gray flannel chalkstripe English-American MTM DB, notch lapel. Vitale Barberis cloth. (Flat front, no cuffs, trim leg, one back pocket)
> Shirt: MTM Individualized, light blue, 3 button barrels, curved spread
> Tie: Seaward & Stearn, wool rep
> PS: Seaward & Stearn, wool plaid
> Shoes: (not pictured) Martegani Siena, black
> Socks: (not pictured) Pantherella, pale lavender


Fantastic suit, I am just wondering whether you have a single or double vent(s) on this suit or none. In addition, I think the suit actually looks quite good with a snug fit.


----------



## Jovan

First dress rehearsal of "It's a Wonderful Life" tonight. For what it's worth, I dressed myself. (And got complimented by two women who claimed I was the best dressed male in the cast!)

Yes, I know the collar is a bit loose. Last time I buy from a brand that thinks a 17 is a 16.5!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
CK socks
Gucci loafers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## video2

Today:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*The same old song*


----------



## Cary Grant

Thomas Hart said:


> Fantastic suit, I am just wondering whether you have a single or double vent(s) on this suit or none. In addition, I think the suit actually looks quite good with a snug fit.


Thanks Thomas. It's dbl/side vented. I was tempted to do no vent but this trim fitting I feared not being able to sit. :icon_smile_wink:

I'm very pleased with the cloth. Great feel.


----------



## jhcam8

rgrossicone said:


> Cool look Dandy! I have the same freakin problem with my windsor knots, they never stay tight or straight after the slightest movements...are we doing something wrong guys???


A lot depends on the fabric and lining of the tie. Many of the thicker materials don't require a Windsor, even with a wide spread collar - a four-in-hand does nicely. I like totry a tie before buying and if I can't get a satisfactory knot then I don't buy it.


----------



## upr_crust

*You'll have to use your imaginations today, I fear . . .*

. . . morning rituals did not include photography.

Without further ado, then . . .

Navy rope-stripe D/B 6-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers without belt loops (Saint Laurie, NYC)

Blue end-on-end weave shirt, alternating white and pink pencil stripes, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB MYM)

Pink silk jacquard tie, grid of small silver dots (Polo)

Royal blue silk braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars in dull gold (New & Lingwood, London)

Oval enamel cufflinks, center in cobalt blue, edged with pink, grid of tiny gold dots, stud backs (Turnbull & Asser, London)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC)

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Blue tartan oversized cashmere scarf (H & K)

Grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, NYC)

Enough attire to make it through "hump day", I should hope


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Cool look Dandy! I have the same freakin problem with my windsor knots, they never stay tight or straight after the slightest movements...are we doing something wrong guys???


 This one looks tied improperly. A Windsor should be symetrical. 
Check suitsofourlabor.blogspot.com for an excellent video detailing the proper method for tying.


----------



## mysharona

*12-3-08*

MTM (fully-canvassed) 2 button grey suit with light blue windowpane by Astor & Black, Brooks Bros non-iron shirt







BCBG slik necktie, Barbara Black Pocket square, Tiffany & Co. Silver tiebar







I chose a thread color to match the blue windowpane pattern for the first buttonhole of the surgeon's cuffs.:teacha:







Rolex Datejust with Tuxedo dial and jubilee bracelet








Allen Edmonds Kingswood Wingtips


----------



## Mannix

^^^ I really like your suit, nice color choices too.


----------



## brendon

Today on Trip for Lunch
M+S Autograph striped shirt double cuff with M+S Autograpth platinum plated english rugby Cufflinks 
M+S Collezione Jumper
Firetrap Jeans
River Island red skinny tie
Vintage silver Collar bar brought form ebay
skull and cross bones print braces( sorry there clip on as my jeans don't have brace buttons)
https://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031811mu2.jpg
https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031789cv4.jpg
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031784ss6.jpg
https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031818ur8.jpg


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> ^^^ I really like your suit, nice color choices too.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY WINDOWPANE SHIRT*



themanfromlisbon said:


>


FANTASTIC CHECK SHIRT. GOOD CHOICE:icon_smile_big:


----------



## tiealign

Jacket: RLPL that hasnt been to the tailor yet as I haven't decided if I am going to keep it. Its very snug around the waist and seat. Im not sure if it can be let out enough to make it comfortable.
Necktie: Napoli Coast 7-Fold Deep Navy
Shirt: Borrelli
Pocket Square: Kent Wang
Pants: Samurai s5000vx 21oz 
Socks: Pantherella
Shoes: Alden Split Toe


----------



## rgrossicone

*A&B*



mysharona said:


> MTM (fully-canvassed) 2 button grey suit with light blue windowpane by Astor & Black, Brooks Bros non-iron shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG slik necktie, Barbara Black Pocket square, Tiffany & Co. Silver tiebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose a thread color to match the blue windowpane pattern for the first buttonhole of the surgeon's cuffs.:teacha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex Datejust with Tuxedo dial and jubilee bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Kingswood Wingtips


I almost went with A&B last year, but no one had any personal experience with them. How satisfied were you with the quality, price, and service. Fabrics any good? Where was your suit made?

Rob


----------



## Thomas Hart

Cary Grant, 
I may be missing something, but who were the makers of your suit?

Gnatty, 
Excellent outfit, especially the tie.

P.S. Cary Grant, there was an on Cary Grant in the New York Observer.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Wednesday In the Borough*

I had on:

JW Nordstrom Ecru Herringbone Shirt
Hickey Tan Paisley Tie
JCrew Purple Cashmere Cardigan
Hickey Moleskin Sportcoat
Armand Basi Brown Plaid Pants
Striped Socks
C&J Suede Semi Brogues

not pictured:
Man City Scarf (crap result, 0-0 PSG)
Brown Polo Gloves





































Tuesday was a day for more plaid pants:
Bespoke Navy Blazer
Borrelli Mini Check Shirt
Borrelli Mini Dot Tie
Mackay Plaid Flannel Pants
Striped Socks
C&J Handgrade Black CapToes
Nicole Fahri 100% Cashmere DB Dark Navy Overcoat





































See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Thomas for the link.

I drew the suit with my local haberdasher in St. Paul and they did the finishing (length, sleeves/buttonholes etc) but English American built the suit.


----------



## Cary Grant

I like that square! But I can't find anything about Barbara Black online- where's it from?



mysharona said:


> BCBG slik necktie, Barbara Black Pocket square, Tiffany & Co. Silver tiebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


----------



## stevener11

I chose a thread color to match the blue windowpane pattern for the first buttonhole of the surgeon's cuffs.:teacha:







[/quote]

Thats a really nice touch. Regular button or flashy? hopefully its not the one unique, shiny metal button, the stuff you might see in River Island or Next.


----------



## Thomas Hart

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks Thomas for the link.
> 
> I drew the suit with my local haberdasher in St. Paul and they did the finishing (length, sleeves/buttonholes etc) but English American built the suit.


Ah, well. Give your haberdasher my compliments. Maybe if I am ever in St. Paul...



>


Excellent combo, rgrossicone. The cardigan looks good too, I find you really don't see enough purple sweaters.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford alpaca sportcoat
Ballantyne cashmere vest
BB OCBD
PRL wool tie
Robert Talbott madder square
Canali trousers
BR socks
AE shell Saratoga tassels


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Comfort cords
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Darphin cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Anticipating rain this PM, and what one wears in it . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Anticipating rain, and what one wears in it (with text) . . .*

NYC is anticipating a chance of afternoon/evening showers, hence the relative informality of my attire today.

Brown check 3-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue/white min-gingham check shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Yellow/blue/white striped silk repp tie (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks - yellow enamel edged in blue over sterling silver striated in a radiating pattern (Penhaligon's)

Solid pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's via warehouse sale)

For outerwear:

Olive trenchcoat (Burberry, via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf (blue, green, coral) (Johnstons of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, London, many years ago)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - a cheap and cheerful way to keep a dry head in inclement weather).



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## NEW_Rome

Wore this to a Christmas choir concert last night.

Sterling and Hunt black single-breasted two-button black jacket
George black pants
Custom green/gray waistcoat
Puritan silk tie and PS
George sateen gray barrel cuff shirt


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Upr, Alan and New Rome!!!

Upr, your Windsor (or half Windsor) knots always look great!!


----------



## Zingari

tiealign said:


> That is a fantastic jacket - worth keeping (or offering it for resale :icon_smile_wink but from my experience RL do tend to cut the waist in proportion to the chest.


----------



## tiealign

Suit: Belvest Grey Flannel
Shirt: Borrelli
Necktie: Napoli Coast 7-Fold Deep Navy
PS: Kent Wang
Shoes: Black AE Park Ave.
Socks: Pantherella
Watch: Movado Museum


----------



## Holdfast

NEW_Rome said:


> Custom green/gray waistcoat


Looks good; what material is it made of? Looks a little too wrinkly to be silk?

First day back at work after a couple of days off sick. Still croaky, so don't get too close...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

domenico said:


> FANTASTIC CHECK SHIRT. GOOD CHOICE:icon_smile_big:


Thanks, Domenico.
I tried. Bespoke by the (perhaps) best shirtmakers in Lisbon, Rosa&Teixeira.
Also, they sell the best brands of suits, shoes and shirts like Canali, Frattelli Rossetti, Church's, Oriani, Crockett &Jones, and so on, and so on

Cheers!


----------



## NEW_Rome

Holdfast said:


> NEW_Rome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Custom green/gray waistcoat
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good; what material is it made of? Looks a little too wrinkly to be silk?
Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea, it have quite a raised texture. It was a vest for a larger man which he never picked up. The tailor just cut down the size for me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shearling
NM scarf
Zegna sweater
NM gloves
Zegna pant
Ferragamo belt
NM socks
CH loafers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## deandbn

rgrossicone said:


> Cool look Dandy! I have the same freakin problem with my windsor knots, they never stay tight or straight after the slightest movements...are we doing something wrong guys???


Maybe you could tighten the knot itself a lot more while creating the dimple until it holds the dimple properly and also until it will not slide easily up and down the backpiece, then tighten it around your neck.

If it still moves then insert a pin or two into each side of the knot under the collar trapping the parts that extend around the neck in the knot, then it will never move.:icon_smile_wink:

Only point to remember is to remove the pins before trying to undo/loosen the knot.:icon_smile_big:

Here is an example of a pinned knot:-


----------



## upr_crust

*The semi-casual end to a busy week . . .*





































Text to follow . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*First the pictures, now the text . . .*

For some odd reason, I am able to quote myself (or anyone else, for that matter) from my PC at work, but am unable to edit my own postings - probably some data security thing put forth by my employer . . .

No matter.

Today's ensemble, then

Light olive sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented, Saxxon wool, with coral overplaid (BB)

Deep pink end-on-end shirt, spread collar, button cuffs (BB)

Silk crepe tie, printed in a geometric pattern in dark green, red, yellow, and dark blue (Addison on Madison, a long-defunct shirt store)

Pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Moc-croc brown leather belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown worsted odd trousers, pleated and cuffed (BB)

Solid dark brown OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury, Paris, France)

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Grey herringbone S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Tan cashmere/wool driving cap (BB)

Royal Stewart tartan cashmere scarf (Burberry)



upr_crust said:


> Text to follow . . .


----------



## NEW_Rome

You always look great, upr. I am reminded of the saying "only real men wear pink" .

Also an idea. So long as you are double-posting, how about you just post what you are wearing, rather than quoting yourself and thus posting the pictures twice.


----------



## Mannix

^^^ Uprcrust, nice outfit. Love the sport coat and shoes the best!


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> I like that square! But I can't find anything about Barbara Black online- where's it from?


 The Barbara Black pocket squares I have gotten have all been purchased at Belk's. They are excellent for 20-30 bucks, and are all hand-rolled silk.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> I almost went with A&B last year, but no one had any personal experience with them. How satisfied were you with the quality, price, and service. Fabrics any good? Where was your suit made?
> 
> Rob


I have been very pleased. My rep came to both my office and my house. I was able to pick the suit fabric and silk lining (from hundreds of choices) and their least expensive suits are still super 120's cashmere/wool. The option to get Scabal fabric (like Brioni uses) on a suit and not have to spend $4000 is great. I chose a Versace or Zegna fabric... I can't remember which. Functional surgeon's cuffs are a standard. The addition of a ticket pocket is included in the price, as is pick-stitching. All in all, I am very pleased. I looked at getting some suits made at Paul Simon Co., and many of the standard features on an A&B suit would have cost me extra. A neighbor of mine just used Giorgio Armani's MTM program, and $2000 later, he got back a suit that was fused! :icon_pale: A&B's are fully canvassed, and I paid under $700. I believe that the tailors who make the suits are in Hong Kong, but the tailoring is superb! This was my first one. I didn't have more than one made before I knew what I'd be getting, but I'd cite this one as the first of many.
Good luck, and I hope this helped.


----------



## mysharona

*on the buttons....*



stevener11 said:


> I chose a thread color to match the blue windowpane pattern for the first buttonhole of the surgeon's cuffs.:teacha:


Thats a really nice touch. Regular button or flashy? hopefully its not the one unique, shiny metal button, the stuff you might see in River Island or Next.[/quote]

The buttons are dark charcoal colored, and are made of bull horn. The light did kind of disguise their construct. The light also washed out the blue of the thread! I always forget to take my digital to work and have to settle for a cell phone!


----------



## mysharona

*Ralph Lauren Italian shoes*








I am posting photos of these Polo Ralph Lauren shoes, made in Italy, because there seems to be a lot of speculation as to who makes them. I have seen posts suggesting that Gucci's factory does. I had a shoe salesman tell me yesterday that he believed them to be made by Moreschi. They _are_ nice. They have a Vero Cuoio insole and Gommus traction soles. I am very pleased, but if anyone else knows for certain who makes them, let me know.
Pictured: PRL Kenley wingtip oxfords, in chocolate brown.


----------



## mysharona

mysharona said:


> Thats a really nice touch. Regular button or flashy? hopefully its not the one unique, shiny metal button, the stuff you might see in River Island or Next.


The buttons are dark charcoal colored, and are made of bull horn. The light did kind of disguise their construct. The light also washed out the blue of the thread! I always forget to take my digital to work and have to settle for a cell phone![/quote]
Oh! I get it. No, all of the buttons are the same.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000202.jpg
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000200.jpg


Super! My favourite recent look of yours. Love the interplay of colours and textures.

Don't worry, the dark spots on the shoes today are just a few drops of water!


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Super! My favourite recent look of yours. Love the interplay of colours and textures.
> 
> Don't worry, the dark spots on the shoes today are just a few drops of water!


Terrific as usual...glad you're feeling better. My big "lil lady" just came off a bout of severe food poisoning...jeez, rough week here in the Rossicone household.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> I have been very pleased. My rep came to both my office and my house. I was able to pick the suit fabric and silk lining (from hundreds of choices) and their least expensive suits are still super 120's cashmere/wool. The option to get Scabal fabric (like Brioni uses) on a suit and not have to spend $4000 is great. I chose a Versace or Zegna fabric... I can't remember which. Functional surgeon's cuffs are a standard. The addition of a ticket pocket is included in the price, as is pick-stitching. All in all, I am very pleased. I looked at getting some suits made at Paul Simon Co., and many of the standard features on an A&B suit would have cost me extra. A neighbor of mine just used Giorgio Armani's MTM program, and $2000 later, he got back a suit that was fused! :icon_pale: A&B's are fully canvassed, and I paid under $700. I believe that the tailors who make the suits are in Hong Kong, but the tailoring is superb! This was my first one. I didn't have more than one made before I knew what I'd be getting, but I'd cite this one as the first of many.
> Good luck, and I hope this helped.


Yes, very much so...thanks. RR


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> For some odd reason, I am able to quote myself (or anyone else, for that matter) from my PC at work, but am unable to edit my own postings - probably some data security thing put forth by my employer . . .
> 
> No matter.
> 
> Today's ensemble, then
> 
> Light olive sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented, Saxxon wool, with coral overplaid (BB)
> 
> Deep pink end-on-end shirt, spread collar, button cuffs (BB)
> 
> Silk crepe tie, printed in a geometric pattern in dark green, red, yellow, and dark blue (Addison on Madison, a long-defunct shirt store)
> 
> Pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Moc-croc brown leather belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Dark brown worsted odd trousers, pleated and cuffed (BB)
> 
> Solid dark brown OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)
> 
> Brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury, Paris, France)
> 
> Trumper's Skye
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Grey herringbone S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)
> 
> Tan cashmere/wool driving cap (BB)
> 
> Royal Stewart tartan cashmere scarf (Burberry)


One of my favorites of all your great looks...superb!


----------



## upr_crust

*"Thank you"s are very much in order . . .*

To all the gentlemen who complimented me today on my outfit, thank you. I am somewhat surprised that an outfit that is only semi-"dressed-up" has attracted such attention and praise - normally, I would think that the more formally dressed that I am, the more of interest to you all. I'll have to add some sports jackets and odd trousers to the mix this winter.

Again, thank you all. Praise from such connoissieurs of fine attire is high praise indeed - makes the early-morning efforts to photo and post worthwhile. (How I seem to photograph myself and appear awake is still a mystery, however . . .:icon_smile:.)


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, home mid-afternoon before returning to the office, so the conditions were good for snapping pics:


----------



## cycliste1

Tres dapper. The whole combination is refreshing and stylish. Mind sharing the make of the sportcoat and shirt?


----------



## gnatty8

cycliste1 said:


> Tres dapper. The whole combination is refreshing and stylish. Mind sharing the make of the sportcoat and shirt?


Sportcoat is bespoke, shirt is Turnbull and Asser..


----------



## brokencycle

Here's me today:

I love this tie. From a distance it looks purple and blue, but it is actually a purple/brown, it is a pretty sweet optical illusion.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
NM belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Ramano balmorals
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's my ridiculous safari-style sweater.


----------



## mysharona

*whos and whats*



DocHolliday said:


> Here's my ridiculous safari-style sweater.


 Who makes the sweater and the shoes?


----------



## DocHolliday

The sweater's vintage, by Hornes, and the boots are from Polo.


----------



## domenico

*FANTASTIC*



DocHolliday said:


> Here's my ridiculous safari-style sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVELY SWEATER AND SHIRT. Good Choice oh yeah. :icon_smile_big:
> I Think is more country than safary.:icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

gnatty8 said:


> Sportcoat is bespoke, shirt is Turnbull and Asser..


Cannot edit my posts for some reason.. That coat is actually Brooks Brothers, momentary lapse of intelligence and was thinking of another coat.. :crazy:


----------



## mysharona

DocHolliday said:


> The sweater's vintage, by Hornes, and the boots are from Polo.


 Ok. Thank you much.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, home mid-afternoon before returning to the office, so the conditions were good for snapping pics:


 I love the blue knit with that shirt, and the choice of a jacket with a ticket pocket. IMHO, though, I do not know how I feel about the almost hopsack weave of the jacket combatting the texture of the knit tie. I am curious, however; what shoes were you wearing with this outfit? A chocolate suede wingtip or captoe would have looked very nice. I'd be interested to see what you went with!


----------



## mysharona

*A nice day off ensemble...*
















Navy blazer, MTM, by Konen
Shirt by DiCapri
Silk and wool vest by Penguin Original
Jeans by Old Navy
Shoes (not pictured) black Chelsea boots by Florsheim Imperial


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I love the blue knit with that shirt, and the choice of a jacket with a ticket pocket. IMHO, though, I do not know how I feel about the almost hopsack weave of the jacket combatting the texture of the knit tie. I am curious, however; what shoes were you wearing with this outfit? A chocolate suede wingtip or captoe would have looked very nice. I'd be interested to see what you went with!


Shoes were Alfred Sargent, chocolate brown captoes made of calf. In case you missed them, here they are with another outfit from the summer:

However, there's a photo in my original post a page back that shows the shoes also..

I see your point about the hopsack, but the coat is actually a very rough wool, and does not have a texture that competes with the knit tie.. I agree, knit with hopsack would be a little too much..


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Shoes were Alfred Sargent, chocolate brown captoes made of calf. In case you missed them, here they are with another outfit from the summer:
> 
> However, there's a photo in my original post a page back that shows the shoes also..
> 
> I see your point about the hopsack, but the coat is actually a very rough wool, and does not have a texture that competes with the knit tie.. I agree, knit with hopsack would be a little too much..


Well the shoes went perfectly. I see the point about the jacket. It's hard to tell from the photos. The shirt was bold, but very well executed. I like the look.


----------



## mogultv

DocHolliday said:


> Here's my ridiculous safari-style sweater.


 Ridiculous?? I don't think it's ridiculous at all. I think it looks rather snazzy. Where did you get it??


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni scarf
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Here's my ridiculous safari-style sweater.


I'm not a huge fan of the ribbing between the pockets, but otherwise it's not bad. Buy the safari jacket I've got for sale at the moment, and pair the two together for the ultimate world-destroying combo.... :biggrin2: :crazy:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's Get-Up*

Earnest Sewn Jeans
Red Wing boots
JCrew Gingham shirt
Tartan Tie
Polo Cricket Sweater
not pictured:
JCrew Peacoat


----------



## gnatty8

^^ I really like that sweater RG, it fits you very well also..


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> ^^ I really like that sweater RG, it fits you very well also..


I agree; very nice!

Messing around taking pics for another thread.

Holdfast to Stormtrooper in two steps...


----------



## jhcam8

Wanted to wear these ------------------------ But impending snow showers caused a switch:​
















A trip to the pottery sale


----------



## Reddington

rgrossicone said:


> Polo Cricket Sweater


Nice sweater! Can't believe you found a PRL without a pony or giant "RL" emblazoned on the front. Looks good.


----------



## Acct2000

Doc, I really like the Safari sweater.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Navy blazer, MTM, by Konen
> Shirt by DiCapri
> Silk and wool vest by Penguin Original
> Jeans by Old Navy
> Shoes (not pictured) black Chelsea boots by Florsheim Imperial


I am not a fan at all of the blue jeans with the blazer and button up waistcoat/vest. The look can be done, but if it were me, I'd choose a sweater vest and something other than a navy blazer. This sportcoat is almost perfect for denim and a tan or brown sweater vest.

Another one from recent weeks:


----------



## Mannix




----------



## kitonbrioni

Schneiders overcoat
BR scarf
Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Tse sweater
Brioni pant
Flemings belt
Arman socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Like a day in old Moscow, it's so cold in New York . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Like a day in old Moscow, it's so cold in New York (text) . . .*

It is currently 20F/-7C here in NYC, with winds of up to 25 mph, hence today's layers of attire . . .

Brown mini-herringbone three-piece suit, 3-button, pleated trousers (BB)

French blue with yellow stripes shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid yellow silk tie (BB)

Multi-colour silk pocket square (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Sterling silver double-faced enamel cufflinks, translucent yellow center over striated metal edged in royal blue (M. P. Levene, Thurloe Place, London)

Vintage gold watch chain

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Patterned grey/brown OTC socks

Dark brown moc-toe bluchers (Italian-made for J & M)

Patou for Men (a strong scent, suitable for only the coldest of days, IMHO)

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Oversized scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Woven wool multi-stripe university-style scarf (BB)

Black shearling and lamb suede "ambassador" hat (C21)

Maybe enough attire to ward off the cold . . .brrrrr . . .


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I am not a fan at all of the blue jeans with the blazer and button up waistcoat/vest. The look can be done, but if it were me, I'd choose a sweater vest and something other than a navy blazer. This sportcoat is almost perfect for denim and a tan or brown sweater vest.


 Maybe the waistcoat was over the top. Without, I think the navy blazer would have looked quite good. Somewhat Tom Ford-ish. I like the tan as well, but as my camelhair blazer has brown buttons, it wouldn't have faired well with the shoes that I had chosen to wear. Thanks for the constructive criticism.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

rgrossicone said:


> Earnest Sewn Jeans
> Red Wing boots
> JCrew Gingham shirt
> Tartan Tie
> Polo Cricket Sweater
> not pictured:
> JCrew Peacoat


Rgrossicone you remind me a bit Aishwarya's husband. She is a famous actress from India. In certain pictures you got a resembling expression.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Maybe the waistcoat was over the top. Without, I think the navy blazer would have looked quite good. Somewhat Tom Ford-ish. I like the tan as well, but as my camelhair blazer has brown buttons, it wouldn't have faired well with the shoes that I had chosen to wear. Thanks for the constructive criticism.


I just don't know about a navy blazer with jeans.. I think it is the pairing of "blues" that bothers me, and not the jeans themselves.. For example, I have many sportcoats that I think are perfectly fine for jeans, but none of them are blue. A navy sportcoat and jeans just strikes me as a look that screams _hip schoolteacher_, as opposed to stylish. Just my opinion.


----------



## AlanC

Etro shirt
Levis 514s
BB belt
Alden Indys

Yeah, I know the shirt isn't 'slim' fit.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I just don't know about a navy blazer with jeans.. I think it is the pairing of "blues" that bothers me, and not the jeans themselves.. For example, I have many sportcoats that I think are perfectly fine for jeans, but none of them are blue. A navy sportcoat and jeans just strikes me as a look that screams _hip schoolteacher_, as opposed to stylish. Just my opinion.


 What do you think about greys and charcoals with jeans?


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


>


 Wonderful pictures!! Elegant as always.:icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> What do you think about greys and charcoals with jeans?


Also not a fan. There is a formalism about greys/charcoals that is in marked contrast to the informality of jeans. For me, I would only ever do earth tones, brown, tan, green, with jeans. I have never seen a grey/charcoal coat with jeans executed in a way that seemed appealing aesthetically. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


Very nice!


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Holdfast, I like that suit, what brand would it be?


----------



## Holdfast

It's Zegna, from the mainline range. Pretty fun windowpane, isn't it?


----------



## Mannix

uprcrust, the fur hat that you're wearing in the above pictures is VERY cool!


----------



## LVP

upr_crust in reverse!


----------



## upr_crust

*Your windowpane suit IS fun, holdfast . . .*

. . . and dig those funky socks!

Holdfast, you always know how to leaven formality with witty and unconventional touches.

Thanks, Mannix, for the compliment on the hat. I only regret not getting the brown version of it when both were available - it is quite warm, at least for my bald pate on a frosty day. (My ears are another matter, unfortunately . . .)


----------



## mysharona

Are those shoes by Loake? If not who makes them?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
NM belt
Olathe boots
Zegna socks
Burberry cologne
GP watch


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> LPSS overcoat
> BR scarf
> NM gloves
> Brioni sweater
> Kiton pant
> NM belt
> Olathe boots
> Zegna socks
> Burberry cologne
> GP watch


I simply must have the name of your tailor. Please share. Thanks, Xcubbies


----------



## video2

Armani+DG+Gucci :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

xcubbies said:


> I simply must have the name of your tailor. Please share. Thanks, Xcubbies


A gentleman never shares the name of his tailor!

He drops the names of the most expensive brands. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Defensive dressing on a day moving towards rain . . .*





































text to follow . . .


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Upr. I like that solid red tie!!!


----------



## video2

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very nice, Upr. I like that solid red tie!!!


Yes, but jacket is too large


----------



## upr_crust

*Defensive dressing on a day moving towards rain (text). . .*

Dressing today was something of a dilemma. I'm due to attend a large cocktail party this evening - a networking event for persons in the financial services industry, to be held in a bar/restaurant venue.

This evening is also supposed to be the start of a mini-monsoon season here in NYC, with rain off and on (more on than off).

The dilemma comes from the contradictory impulses to 1). to dress so as to "put on the dog" (to impress a room full of strangers), and 2). to dress in a manner that will not make me upset to be rained upon.

Hence, the results

Navy 6-button D/B rope stripe suit, side-vented, pleated trousers without belt loops (Saint Laurie - circa 1993 - ** note to Video2 ** - you're quite right in noting that the suit's size is larger than my current bodily configuration, though part of your perception may be the very strong shoulder padding to the suit)

Blue/white/red striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (H & K - a hand-me-down, circa 1984)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Solid scarlet braces (Polo)

Oval enamel cufflinks, stud backs, red field with gold stars (BB)

Scarlet silk pocket square, white polka dots (Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (origin unknown)

Black gored slipons, brogued toe decor (Astton, Buenos Aires - cheap and comfortable, and not too unattractive)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

For outerwear:

Olive D/B Burberry trench coat (via Syms)

Solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - very cheap and exceedingly cheerful for warding off rain)

Enough style to pass through the day and evening, I hope . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> text to follow . . .


Great look, specially the shirt. Huge fan of that kind of shirts, I am.

Cheers!

V.


----------



## TheEarl

upr_crust,
I think you need to reverse the order you post your pictures... the way they are, it looks like you're giving us a (rather disappointing) strip tease.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

video2 said:


> Armani+DG+Gucci :icon_smile_big:


That's a great belt for jeans. What's the brand?


----------



## upr_crust

*Trust me when I tell you . . .*

. . . were I to remove more garments, the disappointment level would increase :icon_smile_big:.



TheEarl said:


> upr_crust,
> I think you need to reverse the order you post your pictures... the way they are, it looks like you're giving us a (rather disappointing) strip tease.


----------



## video2

TheGuyIsBack said:


> That's a great belt for jeans. What's the brand?


Gucci :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

UPR,
As usual, very well done!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . and dig those funky socks!
> 
> Holdfast, you always know how to leaven formality with witty and unconventional touches.


Life's too short to be too serious. 



mysharona said:


> Are those shoes by Loake? If not who makes them?


C&J Welbeck.



upr_crust said:


> Olive D/B Burberry trench coat (via Syms)


The whole look is great, but this goes very well with the rest of the outfit and with your own colour palette. Great touch.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

video2 said:


> Gucci :icon_smile:


That's what I thought. Please sell it to me


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Holdfast said:


> Life's too short to be too serious.
> 
> C&J Welbeck.
> 
> The whole look is great, but this goes very well with the rest of the outfit and with your own colour palette. Great touch.


Great coat! Your are very stylish for present times Brit. Haha just kidding. 9 out of 10 I usually like your outfits.


----------



## Galahad

upr_crust said:


> 1). to dress so as to "put on the dog" (to impress a room full of strangers),


I love this expression. The great English comic novelist P.G Wodehouse used it frequently. " I don't mean to put on dog but....."

He lived for many years in NYC. It's a pity the phrase hasn't been adopted over here.

Btw Excellent as usual upr.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Levi 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
LM boots
JS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sping day today. But a little bit cold*




























Sacoor Btos. blazer, Façonnable tie, R&T shirt
Wesley trousers. Burlington socks and suede shoes by Milano


----------



## upr_crust

*Upr_crust unplugged, or, if you're not going to dress up . . .*

. . . at least wear a funny hat.

Rain today, hence the "business casual" - my apologies.


----------



## Selectiv

Lavender day:aportnoy:
Light green herringbone shirt
Lavender merino V-neck
Lavender Falke
Dark brown C&J Swansea


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/3097103233_c890e99beb_o.jpg


Nice colour/pattern co-ordination and I'm a big fan of the square.

First day with my new pocket watch:


----------



## jhcam8

Company for dinner - maybe a stretch:


----------



## Mannix

Polo Ralph Lauren alpaca sweater....no pony logo and super warm!!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

*For My One-Thousandth Post...*

wow, its been a trip guys...I only wish it could have been as stylish as you guys today...some great looks this Humpday from Oxford, to Lisbon, to Moscow, to Wisconsin, to Michigan, and even up the block on the island of Manhattan. Kudos boys.

For me, the threat of cats and dogs had me a bit more casual, like Upr, I'm a bit more business casual today. But my first day back after a stomach flu (yay!)

White JPress Pinpoint Oxford
Hickey Hula Tie (4th girl up on the left has no top on...great feature!)
APC Brown Plaid Jacket
Earnest Sewn Jeans
Cherry Red Doc 10 Holes




























As frumpy as it was today, I know my 1000th post is 1000 times more stylish than my first. Here's to the next thousand being even that much more stylish than the last! Thanks to all of you for your continued guidance, support, and voice! Yes we can!:aportnoy:


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> wow, its been a trip guys...I only wish it could have been as stylish as you guys today...some great looks this Humpday from Oxford, to Lisbon, to Moscow, to Wisconsin, to Michigan, and even up the block on the island of Manhattan. Kudos boys.
> 
> For me, the threat of cats and dogs had me a bit more casual, like Upr, I'm a bit more business casual today. But my first day back after a stomach flu (yay!)
> 
> White JPress Pinpoint Oxford
> Hickey Hula Tie (4th girl up on the left has no top on...great feature!)
> APC Brown Plaid Jacket
> Earnest Sewn Jeans
> Cherry Red Doc 10 Holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As frumpy as it was today, I know my 1000th post is 1000 times more stylish than my first. Here's to the next thousand being even that much more stylish than the last! Thanks to all of you for your continued guidance, support, and voice! Yes we can!:aportnoy:


Rock on RG!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing for the ongoing monsoon reconsidered . . .*

. . . something a bit more interesting for today's ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing for the ongoing monsoon reconsidered . . .*

After yesterday's near false alarm as to rain, I decided to make a few adjustments in my appearance, even in the face of what is to be a truly foul rainy day here in NYC.

Light olive Saxxon wool sports jacket, coral overplaid, 3-button, side-vented (BB)

Yellow glen plaid shirt w/ large royal blue graph check, super-180's fabric (Tyrwhitt)

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Cushioned-shaped gold-filled lapis cufflinks, toggle backs

Multicoloured silk pocket square, predominant shades of green and blue (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Deep olive green corduroys, flat front, no cuffs (BB)

Black Polo belt (via Syms)

Olive patterned mid-calf socks, covered by

Black Dan Post cowboy boots (a practical consideration for the wetness anticipated underfoot)

Hermes Equipage

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat

Black/green/red tartan cashmere scarf (B. Altman's - now vintage clothing, considering how long it has been since Altman's closed)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

A bit more interesting than yesterday's attire, perhaps.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Upr!!! (Maybe if funds ever allow, I'll go to NY and see if you'll help ME shop!)


----------



## video2

Zegna tie :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

Good stuff everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast, I seem to have infected you with . . .*

. . . a yen for casual attire :icon_smile:.

I hope that the weather will permit me to wear something of potential interest to you all tomorrow, rather than the rather casual assemblages that I've thrown on recently.

Meanwhile, holdfast - congrats on the maiden voyage of your watch chain - it looks excellent and quite natural with the suit with which you wore it yesterday - and thanks for the compliments (I'll make the wild assumption that the general comment on your part might apply to me . . .).


----------



## Mannix




----------



## rgrossicone

*Inspired by Mannix*

This is the get up I picked out in my head before I got sick...the Brown and Grey combo.

Brown Plaid Cashmere SJ
Grey Sweater Vest
Blue French Cuff Shirt
Horsehead Cufflinks
Grey Flannel Pants 
Tan CapToes
Brown Belt
Maroon Stripe Tie


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> This is the get up I picked out in my head before I got sick...the Brown and Grey combo.
> 
> Brown Plaid Cashmere SJ
> Grey Sweater Vest
> Blue French Cuff Shirt
> Horsehead Cufflinks
> Grey Flannel Pants
> Tan CapToes
> Brown Belt
> Maroon Stripe Tie


Great outfit rgrossicone, love the blazer! Inspired by me? Wait...the maroon tie with a gray sweater vest idea that I posted a couple days ago...looks great!


----------



## upr_crust

*Same time, different day, same tie, different day . . .*


----------



## Acct2000

That green tie really works with that outfit. (I would not have thought to try it.)


----------



## upr_crust

*Same time, different day, same tie, different day (text) . . .*

Monsoon season seems finally to be leaving the tri-state area, just in time for me to don a fairly relaxed "Friday" suit ensemble.

As stated in the title of this posting, yesterday's tie and today's tie were one in the same - the only tie in my collection that went with both shirts in their respective contexts. (Yesterday's shirt can be co-ordinated with any number of ties, but today's only looks correct with the tie selected.)

Brown check 3-button S/B suit, side vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Deep pink shirt with white, yellow and dark green stripes (H & K - March 1985)

Solid dark green silk tie (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Round flat enamel cufflinks, gold-coloured enamel over striated metal, edged in white (London Badge and Button Co., via a long-since-closed retail outlet of same)

Silk foulard pocket square, printed in pattern, principal colour brown (hand-me-down)

Cordovan coloured belt (Polo, via Syms)

Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Cordovan coloured wing-tip brogues (Botticelli, NYC)

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Burberry cashmere scarf

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to make it through an afternoon of meetings, perhaps?


----------



## NEW_Rome

Searching through older photos and found this. I find it interesting to see how far I have come in just a year. Here's what my brother, my friend, and I wore to a formal/costume New Years Eve dance last year. I am on the left, friend in middle, brother on right. Do note this was before I found AAAC or purchased any nicer things. As such this is not a peak performance for me at any level anymore.

If I remember correctly I am wearing a wing-tip shirt with barrel cuffs and a 1/8" pleat on the front, one of those horrible clip-on stick bowties, way more white out of the pocket than I would ascribe to anymore, and a cummerbund (gasp). The suit my friend in the middle is wearing I had my mother make for me for a costume. Brother on right is wearing blue suite, standard white business shirt, and custom cape.


----------



## brendon

Me today 
shirt M+S autograph
tie river island
jeans tom wolfe 
cufflinks M+S 
shoes ikon
collar bar vintage from the bay
IMG]https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp258/brendonbulb/103_1837.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics047-1.jpg


My mother always told me not to strech the collars of sweaters for fear of them never quite returning to normal. 



rgrossicone said:


> This is the get up I picked out in my head before I got sick...the Brown and Grey combo.


I like this a lot.



upr_crust said:


> Silk foulard pocket square, printed in pattern, principal colour brown (hand-me-down)
> For outerwear:
> Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)
> Burberry cashmere scarf


Square is lovely, and the outerwear co-ordinates nicely.


----------



## Mannix




----------



## NEW_Rome

Mannix: Normally I'm not much of a sweater-vest fan, but that combination looks great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mannix

NEW_Rome said:


> Mannix: Normally I'm not much of a sweater-vest fan, but that combination looks great! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> My mother always told me not to strech the collars of sweaters for fear of them never quite returning to normal.


I'm not too worried, but I suppose there's always a chance...


----------



## trailer36

This a repost from over on SF. Outfit I wore to the Company holiday party. Trying to do my best Cary Grant.


----------



## Mannix

Trailer, love your outfit for its simplicity...you're hair is nice too, nothing out of place lol :aportnoy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


>


 Great "ensemble". A look very...continental, I should said. (remember I'm from the old continent:icon_smile: )


----------



## mysharona

*Another day off...*









I'm sure I'll hear about it from Gnatty, but once again I am pairing with jeans. We'll see what you think this time!
Pardon the blurring. Trying to take a picture without flash needed a tripod!

2-button, double-vented charcoal blazer with brown pinstripe, MTM, by Roy Robson West Germany
Rust colored shirt by Etro
Jeans by Banana Republic
Belt by Calvin Klein
Argyle socks (in peach & tan, maroon striping) by Gold Toe
Chili wingtips by Bostonian Premier
Rolex Airking with bronze dial


----------



## mysharona

trailer36 said:


> This a repost from over on SF. Outfit I wore to the Company holiday party. Trying to do my best Cary Grant.


 FANTASTIC lapels on this suit. Who makes it?


----------



## trailer36

mysharona said:


> FANTASTIC lapels on this suit. Who makes it?


You wont believe me but Merona for Target. It is actually a three piece but I just wore the jacket and trousers that night. Shirt is Jantzen and shoes are CJ Hallam. For the full three piece suit I paid $220.

And, to add to that, it fit me this well off the rack. no alterations to the jacket. And I have a hard to fit body. I wear a 40R with 32 trousers (42 in chest with 33" waist). The suit comes in separates which is all the better.


----------



## Mannix

Trailer....you're quite sneaky with your purchases, it looks great so why not??:aportnoy:


----------



## trailer36

Mannix said:


> Trailer, love your outfit for its simplicity...you're hair is nice too, nothing out of place lol :aportnoy:


Ha ha, thanks man. I use this stuff called Cool Grease and trust me, my hair doesnt move if I dont want it to. I love the vintage/mad men slick down look.


----------



## Mannix

trailer36 said:


> Ha ha, thanks man. I use this stuff called Cool Grease and trust me, my hair doesnt move if I dont want it to. I love the vintage/mad men slick down look.


I've been looking for something that has a good hold, and you've solved it for me. I will definitely have to pick some up. Thank you!


----------



## trailer36

Mannix said:


> Trailer....you're quite sneaky with your purchases, it looks great so why not??:aportnoy:


My thoughts exactly!

Mannix your tweed jacket is on point. Where did you get that one? And I am with you on the v-neck. I wear one all the time in the winter with my work attire.


----------



## trailer36

Mannix said:


> I've been looking for something that has a good hold, and you've solved it for me. I will definitely have to pick some up. Thank you!


I dont want to pimp out any non sponsored website so PM me if you want to know where to get it.


----------



## epb

themanfromlisbon said:


> Sacoor Btos. blazer, Façonnable tie, R&T shirt
> Wesley trousers. Burlington socks and suede shoes by Milano


I really like the tie and pocket square combination on that - opposites, and yet they go together.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Color Experimentation Friday*

Navy Striped Richard James Dress Shirt
Ice Blue Ferre Patterned Tie
Light Yellow JCrew Cashmere Sweater
Black 2Button APC Patch Pocket SJ
Dark Blue Earnest Sewn Denim
Black 10 Hole Boots (Docs, made in UK)




























Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Holdfast said:


> My mother always told me not to strech the collars of sweaters for fear of them never quite returning to normal.
> 
> I like this a lot.
> 
> Square is lovely, and the outerwear co-ordinates nicely.


You remind me of my uncle. Are you Indian?


----------



## Mannix

trailer36 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Mannix your tweed jacket is on point. Where did you get that one? And I am with you on the v-neck. I wear one all the time in the winter with my work attire.


The blazer is vintage, and I got it off of ebay for like 20 bucks shipped...a steal. I always layer with v-necks throughout fall, winter and early spring. They're just a nice extra layer...


----------



## mysharona

*Today's getup...*

2 button charcoal double-vented suit (with Brown pinstripe), MTM, by Roy Robson West Germany
Shirt by Sean John
Silk tie by Palatina, Italy
Silver tiebar by Tiffany & Co.
Chili wingstips by Bostonian Premier
Radiomir Black Seal watch, by Panerai
Belt (not pictured) by Calvin Klein, socks by Old Navy








I know... I wore the jacket from this suit... and the shoes... only yesterday. 
But dang it, I'm wearing them again!


----------



## Mannix

Neat watch ^^^


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Navy Striped Richard James Dress Shirt
> Ice Blue Ferre Patterned Tie
> Light Yellow JCrew Cashmere Sweater
> Black 2Button APC Patch Pocket SJ
> Dark Blue Earnest Sewn Denim
> Black 10 Hole Boots (Docs, made in UK)


Digging this combo. Works nicely.



TheGuyIsBack said:


> You remind me of my uncle. Are you Indian?


My dad is, yes.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Holdfast said:


> Digging this combo. Works nicely.
> 
> My dad is, yes.


I'm good aint I? :icon_smile_big:

Great outfit as usual.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast and I are on the same page today, at least sweaterly speaking. A very successful day of Christmas shopping...got it ALL done!

Tan Cashmere JCrew Sweater over
Pink JCrew OCBD
BR Brown Wool Knit Tie
all underneath a BB Brown Check Camel Hair SJ
JCrew Brown Cords
C&J Suede Semi-Brogues

and of course my Man City Scarf (as it was quite chilly today)...and the result at COMS was just as cold.


----------



## gnatty8

Technically, not what I was wearing today.. This was Friday:


----------



## gnatty8

And one from the archive that I don't think I posted:


----------



## Xhine23

gnatty8 said:


> Technically, not what I was wearing today.. This was Friday:


Looking sharp Gnatty.
Is that SF Torrent?


----------



## gnatty8

Good eye,

Yes, it is the Torrent...


----------



## Scoundrel

*For starters, I feel comfortable showing my...*


----------



## Mannix

Great outfits gnatty. I especially like the first suit, and the purple gingham shirt with the pin dot tie in the second set. Top notch!


----------



## jcriswel

*Observations to consider*



rgrossicone said:


> Navy Striped Richard James Dress Shirt
> Ice Blue Ferre Patterned Tie
> Light Yellow JCrew Cashmere Sweater
> Black 2Button APC Patch Pocket SJ
> Dark Blue Earnest Sewn Denim
> Black 10 Hole Boots (Docs, made in UK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend folks!


I worry about this on several levels. First, the black shirt and the silver tie. One of the rules... (yes I know, be aware of the rules but don't be afraid to break them) is the tie should be lighter than the shirt, or the tie should be darker than the shirt. This outfit puts a stick in the eye of that rule. I have heard others refer to this as the gangster look.

Next, your yellow sweater is rather preppy. Does that really complement the gangster shirt and tie combo? That's a rhetorical question. The answer is NO.

Next, the black blazer has some serious connotations that do not seem to be consistent with the sweater. Further, we all know about the prohibition on black anything - suits, blazers, trousers etc. I know that we have become obsessive about black. The real reason is the color does not flatter anyone's complexion/coloring - including yours.

Next, the sweater is so thin that you can see the tie through it. Somehow this seems problematic to me.

Forgive my comments if they offend you. I am merely trying to give you some observations to consider.

Thanks,

jcriswel


----------



## NEW_Rome

jcriswel said:


> I worry about this on several levels. First, the black shirt and the silver tie. One of the rules... (yes I know, be aware of the rules but don't be afraid to break them) *is the tie should be lighter than the shirt,* or the tie should be darker than the shirt. This outfit puts a stick in the eye of that rule. I have heard others refer to this as the gangster look.


Isn't this the epitome of the rule, then? The tie is _way_ lighter than the shirt.


----------



## jcriswel

NEW_Rome said:


> Isn't this the epitome of the rule, then? The tie is _way_ lighter than the shirt.


Correction: Too much wine with dinner. The tie should be darker than the shirt, or the shirt should be lighter than the tie. I think that's the way the rule reads. Anyway, black shirt and silver tie = gangster look.


----------



## ErikinWest

I'm back!!! The broken camera is no more!

I'd like to think I looked a little Mad Men'esque tonight. And yes, lot's of large photos... 

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Appreciate the pink socks :icon_smile:

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us/

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## jcriswel

ErikinWest said:


> I'm back!!! The broken camera is no more!
> 
> I'd like to think I looked a little Mad Men'esque tonight. And yes, lot's of large photos...
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Hard to tell from this pic alone but it looks like the trousers are too small for your hips or perhaps you should just pull your trousers up so that they rest on your hips as intended. I don't know, but something looks wrong.


----------



## ErikinWest

jcriswel said:


> Hard to tell from this pic alone but it looks like the trousers are too small for your hips or perhaps you should just pull your trousers up so that they rest on your hips as intended. I don't know, but something looks wrong.


Ahah! The reason my shirt is a little untucked near the bottom and my trousers a little down was because I took these photos after I got off work. Was too tired to straighten myself out too much  But the pants are a good fit.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Technically, not what I was wearing today.. This was Friday:


Great suit, but I must say that the tie and the square are exactly the kind I like to wear

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> And one from the archive that I don't think I posted:


Another pretty look, with a special taste for the shirt. Very nice.

V.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Technically, not what I was wearing today.. This was Friday...


It may just be the relative angles of your photos over the months (paired with my poor memory), but the cut of this suit seems to flatter you a lot compared to some of other other gear.

Beautifully coordinated as well.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Response to Criticism*

JCriswel-thanks for the feedback.

I guess you haven't seen many of my posts here before, but to fill you in, *I'm not a rules guy*. In fact, I often go outside of the rules box purposely (winter white jeans and deck shoes, etc...) While I do abide by said rules on occation, I find the strict adherance to them is *boring*. If we all "followed the rules" we would all look like clones of each other. Also, I tend, on Fridays, to dress a little more flamboyantly than I would for the rest of the week. This week was certainly no exception.

The outfit was meant to be a contradiction of itself, while pulling together a complete "look" if you will. Yes, very preppy sweater, and very "gangster" shirt and tie combo. The shirt is in fact a dark navy blue with a lighter navy blue stripe, along with an ice blue patterned tie, underneath a solid sweater and jacket. Again, contradiction in itself in color, light and dark. Even a shirt and tie with jeans can be considered contradictory, dressy and casual. Then you have the ultimate (in my mind) satorial symbol of rebellion, the 10 hole Doc Marten Boots.

I find these contradictions symbolize who I am (and my psychotherapist agrees). I'm a teacher with tattoos. I'm part Lithuanian and part Italian, all the while a questioning American (4th generation). I'm a scholar (I'd like to think I'm kinda smart) and an athlete (ice hockey, soccer, road running). These things all play a part in how I dress and why I like the things I do, be it fashion or food, or whatever. Even my age plays a role...I'm 31, no spring chicken, but not a fogey either, just in the middle. Perhaps no one ever has really thought about why they dress the way they do, but for me, its an intregal part of it. Sorry if that is TMI, just thought I needed to respond.

As far as the criticism, I do not mind it, in fact I do agree with one point, in that the sweater is too think and you can see the tie through it. Ideally I'd have liked the sweater to be a bit thicker. To aleviate this, I simply keep the jacket on and buttoned throughout the day.

Anyway, I'm glad my attire has provided some thought for members, and I hope my ideas within this post can help clear up the ideas I express through my dress.



jcriswel said:


> I worry about this on several levels. First, the black shirt and the silver tie. One of the rules... (yes I know, be aware of the rules but don't be afraid to break them) is the tie should be lighter than the shirt, or the tie should be darker than the shirt. This outfit puts a stick in the eye of that rule. I have heard others refer to this as the gangster look.
> 
> Next, your yellow sweater is rather preppy. Does that really complement the gangster shirt and tie combo? That's a rhetorical question. The answer is NO.
> 
> Next, the black blazer has some serious connotations that do not seem to be consistent with the sweater. Further, we all know about the prohibition on black anything - suits, blazers, trousers etc. I know that we have become obsessive about black. The real reason is the color does not flatter anyone's complexion/coloring - including yours.
> 
> Next, the sweater is so thin that you can see the tie through it. Somehow this seems problematic to me.
> 
> Forgive my comments if they offend you. I am merely trying to give you some observations to consider.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jcriswel


----------



## rgrossicone

ErikinWest said:


> Ahah! The reason my shirt is a little untucked near the bottom and my trousers a little down was because I took these photos after I got off work. Was too tired to straighten myself out too much  But the pants are a good fit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Great look man! Love the socks! Also, may be that something is in your pocket, a wallet or phone, that would combined with the stance, make the pants appear tight in the middle there. Great coat as well.


----------



## thunderw21

Warm early, then the weather turned nasty. Light snow now and very cold.

-green Stetson Whippet
-early '50s 'atomic fleck' jacket
-'40s flannel trousers
-modern Florsheim shoes
-vintage lighter


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> Warm early, then the weather turned nasty. Light snow now and very cold.
> 
> -green Stetson Whippet
> -early '50s 'atomic fleck' jacket
> -'40s flannel trousers
> -modern Florsheim shoes
> -vintage lighter


Fricken A, you know I love everything you wear! I especially like the Stetson hat you have in this outfit. Totally awesome! I collect vintage lighters too...have lots of them.


----------



## jcriswel

rgrossicone said:


> JCriswel-thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I guess you haven't seen many of my posts here before, but to fill you in, *I'm not a rules guy*. In fact, I often go outside of the rules box purposely (winter white jeans and deck shoes, etc...) While I do abide by said rules on occation, I find the strict adherance to them is *boring*. If we all "followed the rules" we would all look like clones of each other. Also, I tend, on Fridays, to dress a little more flamboyantly than I would for the rest of the week. This week was certainly no exception.
> 
> The outfit was meant to be a contradiction of itself, while pulling together a complete "look" if you will. Yes, very preppy sweater, and very "gangster" shirt and tie combo. The shirt is in fact a dark navy blue with a lighter navy blue stripe, along with an ice blue patterned tie, underneath a solid sweater and jacket. Again, contradiction in itself in color, light and dark. Even a shirt and tie with jeans can be considered contradictory, dressy and casual. Then you have the ultimate (in my mind) satorial symbol of rebellion, the 10 hole Doc Marten Boots.
> 
> I find these contradictions symbolize who I am (and my psychotherapist agrees). I'm a teacher with tattoos. I'm part Lithuanian and part Italian, all the while a questioning American (4th generation). I'm a scholar (I'd like to think I'm kinda smart) and an athlete (ice hockey, soccer, road running). These things all play a part in how I dress and why I like the things I do, be it fashion or food, or whatever. Even my age plays a role...I'm 31, no spring chicken, but not a fogey either, just in the middle. Perhaps no one ever has really thought about why they dress the way they do, but for me, its an intregal part of it. Sorry if that is TMI, just thought I needed to respond.
> 
> As far as the criticism, I do not mind it, in fact I do agree with one point, in that the sweater is too think and you can see the tie through it. Ideally I'd have liked the sweater to be a bit thicker. To aleviate this, I simply keep the jacket on and buttoned throughout the day.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad my attire has provided some thought for members, and I hope my ideas within this post can help clear up the ideas I express through my dress.


rgrossicone,

I watch your posts in WAYWT and have gotten a feel for your sense of style and how you project it. I also know a little about you from your posts. I know you're a teacher and some of the other personal traits that you mentioned above. I'm pleased that you didn't take offense at my remarks.

I'm one of those members who lurks and draws inspiration of what others have done. I apologize for that because it's easy for me to sit back and be a critic without exposing my sense of style to others. You didn't call me out on that I appreciate you for that.

Normally, I like what you do. This one is an example:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=861898&postcount=7344

Your Friday outfit compelled me to say something. The light tie on a dark shirt thing is a peeve of mine. I find that working any kind of tie in with a dark shirt is nearly impossible unless you're flaunting the rules. That particular rule has an aesthetic basis as opposed to tradition. It just comes off as visually chaotic. Even though you're expressing your uniqueness through your choice in color combinations, I still think that we should strive for a visually pleasing look - even if it falls outside the lines a little.

I believe that beautiful shirts such as the one in your ensemble look great worn without a tie i.e. dark shirts are meant for casual/semi-casual occasions and one should not wear ties with them. The only exception would be a tie of the same color (in this case dark navy) or even darker if that's possible. Another option is to find a complementary color with the same shade (the amount of darkness).

Here is a pic from a site that teaches color theory. (I have to say upfront that I am not a good color person. I read what the experts have to say about the subject.)

If you look at the Cobalt Blue and complement example, I think you will see what I'm driving at on this point. A complementary tie with the proper shade might have worked with your shirt. That would have been my approach to achieving flamboyance as you put it and remaining harmonious.

Yes, your post served its purpose for me. It gave me food for thought concerning the issue of light ties on dark shirts. My eyes react to that in such a way that I'm motivated to make a rare post. Thanks for indulging me and please continue to be yourself. I think we all enjoy you and how express yourself through your choice of clothing.

jcriswel


----------



## mysharona

*Custom?*



gnatty8 said:


> And one from the archive that I don't think I posted:


Who made this suit? It's lovely.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


>


Even though the jacket is black, I think a tie in a deep chocolate brown would look fantastic with this outfit.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Who made this suit? It's lovely.


Thank you. Canali.


----------



## dchandler2

*Comments Appreciated*

Jones New York 3B
Murano Silk Tie
Sean John Shirt
C&J Savile Monk Strap Sark Brown. My first purchase of quality shoes and I am quite satisfied :icon_smile:.


----------



## AlanC

For an evening Christmas get together:

9 degrees outside currently
LodenFrey duffel
JPress scarf (it's under there!)









Stockings hung by the chimney with care, Christmas DVDs tossed to the floor without care

Aran sweater
Borrelli trousers
Eddie Bauer wool socks
Grenson chukkas


----------



## upr_crust

*A slow start to a new week . . .*

. . . after a very low-key weekend.

After a weekend spent indoors and in bed (due to a bout of intestinal virus, or some such thing), I have emerged from the chrysalis of my humble abode, ready for the new week - perhaps.

I was certainly ready to be wearing something more than a bathrobe and a cranky attitude, so here's today's attire, described (sorry, no pictures for today).

Brown flannel track-stripe three-piece suit, 3-button, lapelled vest, side vented jacket, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Red pencil-striped spread collar shirt, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Red silk jacquard tie, overall pattern of interlaced horsebits in royal blue (Paolo Gucci, via C21)

Enamelled silver six-pence cufflinks (Ben Silver)

Silk pocket square, pattern in ochre, red and dark blue

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown monk-strap ankle boots (BB)

Penhaligon's Castile (it is to reach 60F/15C in NYC today - a light cologne is in order)

For outerwear (it may rain by this evening)

Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms)

Cashmere scarf - Lindsay tartan (dark red, dark green, navy blue) (W. Bill, formerly of Bond St., London)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to convince oneself that one is recovered from one's illness, perhaps?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Cold Day Today*

So, my Paul & Shark blouson is welcome.


























https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/3110723790_200067e98e_o.jpg


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> So, my Paul & Shark blouson is welcome.


Nice shoes. I like the combination of your socks with your navy pants too.


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Jones New York 3B
> Murano Silk Tie
> Sean John Shirt
> C&J Savile Monk Strap Sark Brown. My first purchase of quality shoes and I am quite satisfied :icon_smile:.


Think about shortening the shirt sleeves a little.

Cheesy gangster chic...


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Amazing Holdfast. That Gucci tie goes well with the suit's pattern.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast, my grandfather and his "associates" would have been proud!

For me, a step away from my roots:

Bespoke Navy Blazer
Bespoke Blue with Red Stripe Shirt
Celine Red with Blue and White Stripe Necktie
Hugo Boss Black Plaid Pants
JV Black Oxfords



















Eagerly awaiting the cold, snow and rain tomorrow...but i certainly enjoyed seeing 65 F today!


----------



## Reddington

Cold and dry day here.










Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Mannix

Reddington said:


> Cold and dry day here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all.


Nice! I was wearing almost the same thing yesterday except I had a different color tie on. :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast, my grandfather and his "associates" would have been proud!
> 
> For me, a step away from my roots:
> 
> Bespoke Navy Blazer
> Bespoke Blue with Red Stripe Shirt
> Celine Red with Blue and White Stripe Necktie
> Hugo Boss Black Plaid Pants
> JV Black Oxfords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting the cold, snow and rain tomorrow...but i certainly enjoyed seeing 65 F today!


I like everything about this outfit, and it fits superbly. I especially like the shirt, what brand is it?


----------



## upr_crust

*Building an outfit from the tie and the cufflinks outwards . . .*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Nice shoes. I like the combination of your socks with your navy pants too.


Thanks Mannix. And the shoes not at all expensive from TMLewin.

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Reddington said:


> Cold and dry day here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all.


 Beautiful coat!

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast, my grandfather and his "associates" would have been proud!
> 
> For me, a step away from my roots:
> 
> Bespoke Navy Blazer
> quote]
> 
> One of my kind of blazers. Great!
> 
> V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Building an outfit from the tie and the cufflinks outwards (text) . . .*

Today's ensemble was determined in large part by a whim on my part to wear today's tie and cufflinks (neither having been worn by me for a very long time).

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Blue end-on-end tab collar shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Yellow, gold, and navy blue silk jacquard tie (Pink)

Oval enamel double-face sterling silver cufflinks, yellow and royal blue enamel over metal engraved in an eight-pointed star pattern (Deakin & Francis, manufacturer, via Barney's)

Solid gold-coloured silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Santoni, via C21)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)

Oversized cashmere/wool tartan scarf, predominant colours of green and black (Aquascutum)

Black (or charcoal grey - "black" is never truly achievable as a colour in a sueded texture) microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire in which to face a day with inclement weather predicted, no?


----------



## deandbn

Wow! Now thats really quite an outfit - shawl collared double breasted waistcoat in silver and so on.... very striking and dashing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reddington

themanfromlisbon said:


> Beautiful coat!
> 
> V.


Thank you. It's a Harris Tweed from Orvis.

Cheers.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I like everything about this outfit, and it fits superbly. I especially like the shirt, what brand is it?


Thank you! Its from my bespoke tailor in Brooklyn...Ercole. I have three more shirts in waiting, should be done by the weekend. He cuts so well for me!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Walking In A Winter Wonderland*

Well, as if Friday's outfit was a cause to stir, this one takes it even a step further. Even I am looking at the photos saying, "Whoa!" at this get up, but it was a nasty day today, that concluded with a long walk home in the city snow.

JCrew Plaid Flannel Shirt
JCrew Navy Knit Tie
JLundberg Grey Vest
APC Grey Nailhead jacket
APC New Standard (5 inch cuffs)
10 Hole Doc Marten Made in England Oxbloods
JCrew Grey Herringbone Topcoat
Kangol Grey Tweed Flat Cap














































Rip away gents!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Well, as if Friday's outfit was a cause to stir, this one takes it even a step further. Even I am looking at the photos saying, "Whoa!" at this get up, but it was a nasty day today, that concluded with a long walk home in the city snow.
> 
> JCrew Plaid Flannel Shirt
> JCrew Navy Knit Tie
> JLundberg Grey Vest
> APC Grey Nailhead jacket
> APC New Standard (5 inch cuffs)
> 10 Hole Doc Marten Made in England Oxbloods
> JCrew Grey Herringbone Topcoat
> Kangol Grey Tweed Flat Cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rip away gents!


I like everything about this outfit except the jean cuffs, but a terrific brand choice for jeans...I love APC too! The knit tie is great, I have many myself. Great vest and coat...the hat looks splendid on you too! I really like that you aren't afraid to mix things up and take chances. Whether you look terrific, or crash and burn so to speak(can't think of anytime except the yellow v-neck with dark shirt with tie lol), you aren't afraid to step outside the box...very admirable. :aportnoy:


----------



## ErikinWest

Just a quick pop out tonight, so I threw on something quick. Somehow it all came to rather dark shades.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img374/img0014tk8.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img176/img0015zz1.jpg/1/

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

well done


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I like everything about this outfit except the jean cuffs, but a terrific brand choice for jeans...I love APC too! The knit tie is great, I have many myself. Great vest and coat...the hat looks splendid on you too! I really like that you aren't afraid to mix things up and take chances. Whether you look terrific, or crash and burn so to speak(can't think of anytime except the yellow v-neck with dark shirt with tie lol), you aren't afraid to step outside the box...very admirable. :aportnoy:


Thanks! I didn't think the cuffs were that bad until I saw the photo when I posted...the jeans are great! I love them and have two pair. If I don't get them hemmed up, is there a way to go about rolling them to keep the length the same with a smaller cuff? Or would that just look like I rolled my jeans? It kind of an old school, On the Waterfront look...


----------



## upr_crust

*Working the seasonal "red and green" theme in ways . . .*

. . . that Nature never intended, perhaps . . .


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . that Nature never intended, perhaps . . .


This is a gorgeous blazer and it goes very well with your cords. Another nicely dressed day for you. What brand is the blazer and was it part of a suit?


----------



## upr_crust

*Always a sports jacket, never a suit . . .*

Today's sports jacket is from Brooks Bros. - it's a Saxxon wool (very soft - the texture of cashmere), and was a sale item from last winter, I think.

It was never part of a suit - certainly not one that I would wear, as I would never wear such a bold overplaid over my bold posterior :icon_smile_wink:.



Mannix said:


> This is a gorgeous blazer and it goes very well with your cords. Another nicely dressed day for you. What brand is the blazer and was it part of a suit?


----------



## upr_crust

*Working the seasonal "red and green" theme in ways (text). . .*

Today's attire choice was driven by meteorology - it is to be another foul day in NYC, with rain predicted for at least part of the day (though there is little evidence of it currently outside).

In the midst of dreary winter weather, I crave colour - possibly to an unwise degree this morning. Oh, well, if the taste trolley stayed on its tracks all the time, life would be very dull indeed.

Light olive Saxxon wool sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented (BB)

Deep red/purple pinpoint oxford shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (BB)

Green silk foulard tie, printed with pattern of multi-coloured pennants (Burberry)

Round flat double-faced enamel cufflinks, emerald green enamel over striated metal, edged in white (London Badge & Button Co.)

Pale yellow silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Deep olive green corduroys, flat front, no cuffs (BB)

Olive patterned midcalf socks, hidden by

Black Dan Post cowboy boots

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Charcoal wool/cashmere herringbone S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Cashmere tartan scarf, red/green (Lindsay clan pattern - W. Bill, London)

Black microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Ho, ho, ho?


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> Today's sports jacket is from Brooks Bros. - it's a Saxxon wool (very soft - the texture of cashmere), and was a sale item from last winter, I think.
> 
> It was never part of a suit - certainly not one that I would wear, as I would never wear such a bold overplaid over my bold posterior :icon_smile_wink:.


If that was a suit I would definitely wear it, I love windowpane in coarse wool. I like to make a bold statement, but not too crazy. Thank for the info, I'll have to check out BB for similar attire. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone, 
suit: h.freeman 3/2
shirt: polo
tie: luciano barbera


----------



## jackmccullough

Today the biggest question for me is whether I put my Sorels on to walk over to court this afternoon.


----------



## Holdfast

deandbn said:


> Wow! Now thats really quite an outfit - shawl collared double breasted waistcoat in silver and so on.... very striking and dashing. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks! I hope the fact it's actually a DB peak lapel rather than shawl doesn't diminish it too much... 



rgrossicone said:


> Well, as if Friday's outfit was a cause to stir, this one takes it even a step further. Even I am looking at the photos saying, "Whoa!" at this get up, but it was a nasty day today, that concluded with a long walk home in the city snow.


I think this would work better either with shorter cuffs or without the waiscoat. Somehow the combo of both seems incongruous. But I think I get what you're working towards with this look; just needs some tuning.



upr_crust said:


> ...


Love everything about this look! :aportnoy:



a4audi08 said:


> tie: luciano barbera


Great looking tie!

From yesterday's formal grey waistcoat to today's casual grey cardy...


----------



## jhcam8

Trying this coat - any opinions?


----------



## Mannix




----------



## gnatty8

Cross post.


----------



## Tonyp

jhcam8 said:


> Trying this coat - any opinions?


Very nice ensemble. I have a similar coat and wear a similar tie with a blue shirt. try a Striped tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

*As Trad As I Get*

Tweed Sport Jacket (part of suit)
Navy and Grey Stripe Sweater Vest
Red Patterned Tie
Blue and White Stripe OCBD
Earnest Sewn Jeans
2" Brown Leather Belt
Red Wing Work Boots
Wool Snowflake Socks


----------



## gnatty8

^ Nice boots RG..


----------



## EJS

Mannix said:


>


I like the sweater and the overcoat.


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Channeling my best Luca di Montezemolo: blue on blue on blue. The hair's getting a little Luca-ish too, if you could see. I think the cashmere socks come off as chunkier in the picture than they do in real life.


----------



## Mannix

EJS said:


> I like the sweater and the overcoat.


Thanks! It was -10 degrees out today, so I layered with a chunky sweater and a wool coat.


----------



## Zafonic

HISMES PARIS said:


> Channeling my best Luca di Montezemolo: blue on blue on blue. The hair's getting a little Luca-ish too, if you could see. I think the cashmere socks come off as chunkier in the picture than they do in real life.


Very nice - I like the understated mix of colours and the suit is very nice. Of course, I love the fact that you've worn brown shoes with the dark suit, and not black :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*The sun has returned, and I've dragged out the sartorial "big guns" . . .*


----------



## gnatty8

Zafonic said:


> Very nice - I like the understated mix of colours and the suit is very nice. Of course, I love the fact that you've worn brown shoes with the dark suit, and not black :icon_smile_big:


+1 I just wish they were something sleeker than Allen Edmonds.. :devil:


----------



## upr_crust

*Text for today's posting . . .*

This evening is the annual holiday function for all of the technologists working for my company (or at least those who work locally). Although IT people are hardly known for the fineness of their attire, I decided to drag out my most formal suit, if only to give it a nice workout.

It is also one of the few days in the near future for which rain and snow are not predicted - I celebrate this fact.

Navy striped 3-piece suit, 2-button, center vent, pleated trousers, a Barberis Canonico super-130's fabric (BB MTM)

Blue/white Bengal striped shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (Paul Fredrick - one of the few shirtmakers for which tab collar and double cuffs is obtainable RTW).

Rose/dark blue large scale silk jacquard paisley tie (Paul Stuart)

Octagonal sterling silver double-faced cufflinks, black enamel field set with bezel-mounted CZ (Tyrwhitt)

Vintage watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points jacket breast pocket

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, pattern of crescent moons and stars in gold (New & Lingwood, London)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk-strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

For outerwear:

Navy cashmere S/B coat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Blue-green silk jacquard scarf, purple ends and fringe (Frank Stella, NYC)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enouhg attire to make it through a large corporate party, one hopes.


----------



## Acct2000

A lot of nice stuff - aaudio, Upr, Holdfast, Mannix

Edited to add jhcam, I like the coat quite a bit. It will be a versatile coat.


----------



## hockeyinsider

jhcam8 said:


> Trying this coat - any opinions?


Nice. Who makes it?


----------



## Holdfast

Some great looks over the past 24 hours.

jhcam8 - I like the second look (blue shirt, dark tie) best with that jacket.
Mannix - great sweater.
gnatty8;864677 - looks fantastic. Very wintry.
rgrossicone- the sweatervest/jacket combo/contrast is great.
HISMES PARIS - very smooth & precise.
upr_crust - opulent! Esp. keen on the scarf.


----------



## gnatty8

X-post


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> X-post


Very nice, I like everything and it goes so well together. What brand tie is that? I like metal heel and toe taps though :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Very nice, I like everything and it goes so well together. What brand tie is that? I like metal heel and toe taps though :icon_smile_big:


Brooks Brothers.

You and Chase Hamilton would get along well.. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Brooks Brothers.
> 
> You and Chase Hamilton would get along well.. :icon_smile_wink:


Chase Hamilton?? Should I know who he is?


----------



## gnatty8

He started a steel taps thread a few weeks ago.. At least I thought it was him..


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> He started a steel taps thread a few weeks ago.. At least I thought it was him..


LOL, googled him and turned up nothing....now I know why. No offense Chase Hamilton if you're reading this. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dchandler2

Jacket = Reversible, Lamb Skin Leather/Wool, Loro Piana purchased in Florence on my trip to Italy this past summer. 
Trousers = JOS A Banks Gaberdine
Shirt = Geoffrey Beene OCBD
Vest = T. Harris Wool
Shoes = A.E. Weybridge in Chili
Tie = Burma. Bibas


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> LOL, googled him and turned up nothing....now I know why. No offense Chase Hamilton if you're reading this. :icon_smile_big:


I believe Mr. Hamilton is no longer with us, in the virtual sense..


----------



## Acct2000

There really is no need to post things that are negative toward those who no longer post here and cannot defend themselves. Please drop the discussion of Chase Hamilton.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

great


----------



## HISMES PARIS

gnatty8 said:


> +1 I just wish they were something sleeker than Allen Edmonds.. :devil:


Good catch, gnatty. I would say I'm planning on upgrading, but our bonus pool looks slimmer and slimmer every day, so you'll probably have to see them a while longer  . Anyway, here's today; a little more colorful. I've been quite intrigued lately with the pink/burgundy combo.


----------



## trailer36

"holiday" party tonight, although no one seemed that cheery at my company:










jacket, cuff and watch


----------



## Zebulon Pike

gnatty: Absolutely dead solid perfect length on those trousers. (Fabric is also outstanding, btw.)

trailer: what's the make of that watch? I'm a very big fan.

HisMes: the dark suit fits you excellently. Make? The peak-lapel, lighter one less so, though I'm also lately fascinated with the pink/maroon combo.


----------



## deandbn

HISMES PARIS said:


> blue on blue on blue.


Really nice outfit HISMES


----------



## gnatty8

forsbergacct2000 said:


> There really is no need to post things that are negative toward those who no longer post here and cannot defend themselves. Please drop the discussion of Chase Hamilton.


I was wrong, it was actually welldressedfellow who fancies the metal toe taps, and not Mr. Hamilton, so my original response to Mannix should have referenced this thread for context:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=854629#post854629


----------



## gnatty8

HISMES PARIS said:


> Good catch, gnatty. I would say I'm planning on upgrading, but our bonus pool looks slimmer and slimmer every day, so you'll probably have to see them a while longer  . Anyway, here's today; a little more colorful. I've been quite intrigued lately with the pink/burgundy combo.


lol

to me, there's no confusing that shape with anything else!

I actually have a few pairs of AE, the Lexington, PA, and one other I can't recall the name of right now.. They are not bad by any means, but I prefer a much sleeker shoe, as most of my shoe posts here probably reveal..


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> X-post


Gentlemen, take note: This is the perfect sleeve to cuff ratio! Perfect sleeve length on this jacket. Nice.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Gentlemen, take note: This is the perfect sleeve to cuff ratio! Perfect sleeve length on this jacket. Nice.


Why thank you.. :icon_smile:


----------



## Acct2000

Can we say "Natty outfit worn by Gnatty?"

I really like the coat and the overall outfit, too!


----------



## mysharona

*Yesterday's outfit...*









Pardon the delay... this was yesterday's outfit. I'm doing my best Agnelli with the tie!
2-button blazer (grey w/ light blue windowpane), part of a suit, MTM by Astor&Black- the pocket square is actually an inside out pocket, which is made from the same silk as the jacket lining.
Shirt by Nautica
Tan trousers by BB
Tiebar by T&Co.
Hamilton silk necktie
Belt by Calvin Klein
Chili wingtips by Bostonian Premier (shown in other posts but not this one)


----------



## mysharona

*...And Today*
















2 button double-vented wool and Mohair suit, MTM, Brioni for Neiman Marcus
Vintage silver cufflinks
Rolex Datejust
Tie by Polo Ralph Lauren
T&Co. Tiebar
Shirt by Charles Tyrwhitt
Black captoes by Loake of England


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Gentlemen, take note: This is the perfect sleeve to cuff ratio! Perfect sleeve length on this jacket. Nice.


I think that the amount of cuff showing is a personal choice, there definitely needs to be some showing though. I like at least an inch and a quarter to an inch and a half, it's just something that I do.


----------



## trailer36

Zebulon Pike said:


> trailer: what's the make of that watch? I'm a very big fan.


Thanks, it is a Towson Watch company watch. they are little known but make great pieces.


----------



## mysharona

Who is the maker of the suit?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Prince of Wales*

An all wool Prince of wales









...and my favourite Church's


----------



## Mannix

Terrific suit, and the shoes go nicely. I just don't like the tie with this, there isn't enough contrast for my taste. Perhaps navy blue with a pattern would do nicely. Overall it looks great though!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Very good ensemble. Sober and sharp. Great!

V


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Who is the maker of the suit?


Ede & Ravenscroft bespoke. From several years ago, but taken back in for a fit "tune-up" a couple of months or so ago.



themanfromlisbon said:


> An all wool Prince of wales


Nice suit.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Very good ensemble. Sober and sharp.


Thank you!


----------



## welldressedfellow

gnatty8 said:


> He started a steel taps thread a few weeks ago.. At least I thought it was him..


Never mind.I see that you corrected yourself.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Thursday's $20 Three Piece Suit*

Glenn Plaid, from eBay. Grand total (before tailoring) a whopping Andrew Jackson.

Jhane Barnes Blue Mini Check Shirt
Robert Talbott BOC Paisley Tie, Red and Blue
C&J Semi Brogues
Red and Navy PS

Ideally I'd have the sleeves a bit shorter....next trip to the tailor will fix that.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's Bow in the Snow*

First attempt at a bow-tie. Thought I'd catch some abuse at work, but none given.

Tartan Bow Tie
Polo Blue Shirt
Khaki JCrew Cashmere Sweater
Nudie Jeans
Red Wing Workboots
Polo Cashmere Plaid Sport Coat
Vintage Turnbull & Asser Overcoat (circa 1940s)


----------



## LVP

Here's my 'festive' office party attire from today:



Naturally the ridiculous tie - featuring Santa kicking a football through improvised reindeer uprights - received the most positive comments.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Lookin' good fellas.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Glenn Plaid, from eBay. Grand total (before tailoring) a whopping Andrew Jackson.
> 
> Jhane Barnes Blue Mini Check Shirt
> Robert Talbott BOC Paisley Tie, Red and Blue
> C&J Semi Brogues
> Red and Navy PS
> 
> Ideally I'd have the sleeves a bit shorter....next trip to the tailor will fix that.


Terrific three piece suit, and there's that paisley tie that I liked from a previous post.


----------



## Acct2000

RG, that suit is great and will be spectacular when you get the sleeves fixed. The tie looks great (and is not one I would have thought of, but will hopefully remember!)


----------



## mysharona

*Today's take on Sprezzatura*

2-button suit (charcoal with brown pinstripe) with dual vents, by Roy Robson West Germany
Silk tie by Countess Mara
Tiebar by T&Co.
Shirt by Nautica
Datejust watch w/ tuxedo dial by Rolex
Silk PS was purchased at Belk's. I forget who made it.








Again, I'm giving the tie the Italian knot with Gianni Agnelli treatment.








Quickly becoming my favorite pair of shoes, I am rocking the Italian Polo Kenley Longwings. I love these green argyles, 
found at none other than Old Navy.


----------



## mysharona

*The shoes pictured above...*

Does anyone have a suggestion for the longwings pictured above? Should I keep them straight-laced, or go with over-under lacing?


----------



## brendon

todays clothes
white spot tie by burtons new bargain buy
fire trap jeans topman red braces
m+s autograph shirt 
redherring waistcoat 
m+s cufflinks 
gold collar bar


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

well done


----------



## LVP

brendon said:


> todays clothes
> white spot tie by burtons new bargain buy
> fire trap jeans topman red braces
> m+s autograph shirt
> redherring waistcoat
> m+s cufflinks
> gold collar bar


Other than the tie I like all of the elements you have here. (Just not together!)


----------



## Holdfast

A walk around town in rather blustery weather, followed by a boozy pub lunch...


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> A walk around town in rather blustery weather, followed by a boozy pub lunch...


You da man! By the way, I've meant to ask... I know you're a doctor. In what area do you specialize?


----------



## gnatty8

LVP said:


> Here's my 'festive' office party attire from today:
> 
> Naturally the ridiculous tie - featuring Santa kicking a football through improvised reindeer uprights - received the most positive comments.


There should be a law against Santa ties..

Oh wait there is, its called good taste.

LOL. Just kidding, I am sure you wore it in jest..


----------



## mysharona

*A "Trad" attempt*

V-neck sweater by Peter Scott of Scotland. Button-down non-iron shirt by BB. 








The tweed blazer is from Milton's Clothing Cupboard, currently known as Bruce Julian. Trousers are by Claiborne.








Pocket Square by Barbara Black for Belk's. Silk Tie by Docker's. Dovorian knot by me!















Kingswood wingtips by Allen Edmonds, socks by Daniel Cremieux








"Arkitekt" chrono with moc-croc strap by Fossil. Inexpensive, but I break it 
out occasionally.


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> V-neck sweater by Peter Scott of Scotland. Button-down non-iron shirt by BB.


I like the pattern on this a lot.

PS. in answer to your earlier question, I'm a shrink.


----------



## mysharona

Wow. Looking at it from the photos, I need to slap some sole-dressing on my AE's!
Holdfast, thanks for the compliment. I like the way the sweater works well both with and without the jacket, as each "version" of wear is very "stand-alone".


----------



## rgrossicone

Love the colors hold! Nice!

Great trad look sharona...very cool guys!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

well done sharona


----------



## dchandler2

*Todays Church Outfit*

*It is cold here in Texas. I may have to move further south!*

Blazer= Wool Coat Tails, Made in the USA
Vest = Alan Flusser, Suede
Shirt = OCBD, Van Heusen, non-iron. I need to buy some more shirts.
Tie = Tommy Hilfigher
Trouser = JOS A. Banks, wool
Shoes = Nunn Bush Dress Flex Captoe, Burgundy
PS = JOS A. Banks


----------



## satorstyle

dchandler2 said:


> *It is cold here in Texas. I may have to move further south!*
> 
> Blazer= Wool Coat Tails, Made in the USA
> Vest = Alan Flusser, Suede
> Shirt = OCBD, Van Heusen, non-iron. I need to buy some more shirts.
> Tie = Tommy Hilfigher
> Trouser = JOS A. Banks, wool
> Shoes = Nunn Bush Dress Flex Captoe, Burgundy
> PS = JOS A. Banks


Nice combinations! Great textures for the cold weather.


----------



## dchandler2

satorstyle said:


> Nice combinations! Great textures for the cold weather.


Thanks.


----------



## hockeyinsider

brendon said:


> todays clothes
> white spot tie by burtons new bargain buy
> fire trap jeans topman red braces
> m+s autograph shirt
> redherring waistcoat
> m+s cufflinks
> gold collar bar


That's too much for me. I'd ditch the die and the waistcoat and opt for a blazer.


----------



## boatshoe

brendon said:


>


Could you not find a striped tie?


----------



## upr_crust

*Brrr, it's cold outside . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Brr, it's cold outside (text) . . .*

In NYC, it is currently 14F/-10C, with wind speeds predicted at 20-30 mph. That's COLD.

To this end, here's today's attire:

Brown flannel track stripe herringbone weave 3-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Deep blue twill weave shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Red/ochre silk foulard tie, pattern of elephants with howdahs (Ferragamo)

Red/ochre/navy blue silk foulard pocket square (hand-me-down)

Vintage pocket watch chain (modern replacement watch)

Square Murano glass cufflinks - clear glass, over cobalt, with a layer of gold leaf sandwiched in between (C21)

Dark brown high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown monk strap ankle boots (BB)

Patou for Men

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in navy cashmere/wool, yellow/navy silk fringe (Fortnum & Mason)

Black shearling and lamb suede "ambassador's" hat (C21)

Maybe enough insulation to ward off some of today's cold - though hardly all of it.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Red/ochre silk foulard tie, pattern of elephants with howdahs (Ferragamo)


Love this tie. From the distant pics, I wondered if it might have been a seasonal "gift-laden camels in the desert" sort of thing, but elephants with howdahs is just cooler.

Last minute shopping, tick-tock, tick-tock...


----------



## mcarthur

^upr,
Looking very well


----------



## mysharona

*A playful outfit on my day off...*

This is a outfit I threw together for a day off.
Micro check shirt by Banana Republic
Silk tie, vintage, by Yves Saint Laurent
Vintage tiebar by Swank
Belt by Calvin Klein
Corduroy trousers by Banana Republic
Argyle socks from Old Navy
Wingtips by Bostonian Premier
Radiomir Black Seal watch by Panerai
Wool topcoat by Merona, for none other than Target
Glasses by Carl Zeiss


----------



## gnatty8

Was on vacation today, but spent 9 hours in the office anyway..


----------



## Jovan

brendon said:


>


Sorry, I'm not feeling this... the outfit comes off as too loud with little thought put into items complimenting each other. I think if you switched out the shirt for a plain white one it would work much better.

I love your double breasted waistcoats, but maybe it's a tad formal to wear without a tie?



mysharona said:


>


I love that tie! Aren't vintage ones the best?

You seem to have a bit of the captain in you.


----------



## mysharona

Jovan said:


> I love that tie! Aren't vintage ones the best?
> 
> You seem to have a bit of the captain in you.


Some of my favorite ties are vintage ones. There's no better slim tie than one that's 20 years old!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

mysharona said:


> This is a outfit I threw together for a day off.
> Micro check shirt by Banana Republic
> Silk tie, vintage, by Yves Saint Laurent
> Vintage tiebar by Swank
> Belt by Calvin Klein
> Corduroy trousers by Banana Republic
> Argyle socks from Old Navy
> Wingtips by Bostonian Premier
> Radiomir Black Seal watch by Panerai
> Wool topcoat by Merona, for none other than Target
> Glasses by Carl Zeiss


Great pose. Great watch. I like the numbers on that one. Well done. Bravo.


----------



## bluemagic

Sweater: Hickey
Shirt: Vineyard Vines
Jeans: RRL Straight Fit
Shoes: Deer Stags (90s?)

I'm starting to think my RRL Slims look better than these straight fits, at least in the fits without a sack sportcoat.


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Zebulon Pike said:


> HisMes: the dark suit fits you excellently. Make? The peak-lapel, lighter one less so, though I'm also lately fascinated with the pink/maroon combo.


Sorry, have been MIA for a while. At least it's because we got deal flow, that's always a positive. Thank you for the compliment; I fear this will be like telling your fiancee you got her ring at Zale's, but that suit actually comes from a tailor in Bangkok named Rajawongsee (did my research on here before going). The fabric is not amazing, but the suit was only $350, and you're right that the fit is solid, so I am pleased. Funny enough, the gray one comes from the same tailor, but I ordered on shorter notice without a second fitting, and I don't think they had the opportunity to nip and tuck like they did on the navy one.



deandbn said:


> Really nice outfit HISMES


Thank you!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

bluemagic said:


> Sweater: Hickey
> Shirt: Vineyard Vines
> Jeans: RRL Straight Fit
> Shoes: Deer Stags (90s?)
> 
> I'm starting to think my RRL Slims look better than these straight fits, at least in the fits without a sack sportcoat.


Very good. Love the sweater.


----------



## NEW_Rome

Went to a concert last night. Sorry, I don't know brands .

Tuxedo: Single-breasted, single-button, peak lapel; unknown stripe down pants.

Waistcoat: Cotton water-print front, satin shawl lapel, four gold buttons.

Shirt/cuffs/studs: Cheap white, 1/8" pleat front, wing collar; round silver frame w/black center.

Black satin self-tie bowtie.


----------



## Jovan

Not bad, but make sure you have the wings over the band of the tie!


----------



## upr_crust

*Not as cold, not as layered . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Not as cold, not as layered (text) . . .*

The weather in NYC isn't supposed to be as cold today as yesterday, though one could not entirely prove it by the morning commute - it is still quite frosty here.

That being said, I eschewed the three-piece look for a simpler two-piece ensemble. The suit is new, and so far, I'd co-ordinated it with white shirts, but, finding that limiting (I have relatively few white shirts), I decided to see if other colours would co-ordinate with the steel blue of this suit. Results are posted above.

Steel blue 2-button pinstripe suit, center vent, pleated trousers (Hickey-Freeman via Syms bash sale)

Lilac end-on-end weave shirt, straight collar, double cuffs, monogrammed (BB MTM)

Silk jacquard tie, tiny geometric pattern in three shades of purple (Lewin)

Deep purple silk pocket square, silver grey dots (RLPL via C21)

Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks, stud backs (Museum of Fine Arts, Boston)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black tassel loafers (BB)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Solid purple cashmere scarf (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, London)

Grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to fend off the cold, perhaps?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Great look...*



gnatty8 said:


> Was on vacation today, but spent 9 hours in the office anyway..


..., I like the coat, the shirt, the tie, the shoes...You always make it.

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*One of the ties...*

... I like the most from my closet.









...but I think you only can see why, if you look closer:


----------



## welldressedfellow

NEW_Rome said:


> Went to a concert last night. Sorry, I don't know brands .
> 
> Tuxedo: Single-breasted, single-button, peak lapel; unknown stripe down pants.
> 
> Waistcoat: Cotton water-print front, satin shawl lapel, four gold buttons.
> 
> Shirt/cuffs/studs: Cheap white, 1/8" pleat front, wing collar; round silver frame w/black center.
> 
> Black satin self-tie bowtie.


Not bad,but may I offer some advice?

1. Ditch the wing collar if wearing a pleated shirt.

2. Get some vintage studs and cufflinks on eBay (Krementz is one of the best).

3. Change the waistcoat,it doesn't seem to match the jacket or trousers.

4. Have a tailor put a buttonhole on that lapel!


----------



## stylieguy

*Daaamn Cold!*

Hey all,

been a while since i've posted but wanted to check out the latest threads 
some neat stuff here...but im in northern Canada and the weather truly dictates what can be worn in this tundra! To me, the warmest jackets available are definitely from Canada Goose. They might not be the most stylish but man do they keep you warm!


----------



## balder

mysharona said:


> This is a outfit I threw together for a day off.
> Micro check shirt by Banana Republic
> Silk tie, vintage, by Yves Saint Laurent
> Vintage tiebar by Swank
> Belt by Calvin Klein
> Corduroy trousers by Banana Republic
> Argyle socks from Old Navy
> Wingtips by Bostonian Premier
> Radiomir Black Seal watch by Panerai
> Wool topcoat by Merona, for none other than Target
> Glasses by Carl Zeiss


Your not the third brother in The Proclamer's are you?


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


>


Wow, fantastic everything! I like all of your hats, they look great! Top notch...as always!


----------



## mysharona

balder said:


> Your not the third brother in The Proclamer's are you?


HAHAHA!! Very funny (I dress better than they do).


----------



## upr_crust

*Hats make a virtue of a necessity . . .*

. . . it's cold, and I'm bald, but somehow I have the ability to look natural in "real" hats (fedoras, not watch caps).

Thank you, in any event, for the compliment.



Mannix said:


> Wow, fantastic everything! I like all of your hats, they look great! Top notch...as always!


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ..., I like the coat, the shirt, the tie, the shoes...You always make it.
> 
> V


thank you for those kind words, but I can assure you, I have my share of misses too.. They don't concern me too much, because without taking risks, I feel that good personal style is very difficult to achieve..


----------



## Wyvern1138

Navy blazer (J. Press)
Camel sweater vest (BB)
Blue striped OCBD (BB)
Red BB#1 striped tie
Grey flannel pants (BB)
Brown chukkas (Clark's)
Olive covert coat (Crombie)


----------



## gnatty8

I hope those boots were only to protect you from the foul weather that seems to have gotten all over your trousers.. :crazy:


----------



## Wyvern1138

gnatty8 said:


> I hope those boots were only to protect you from the foul weather that seems to have gotten all over your trousers.. :crazy:


If your objection is to the condition of my boots, and not the style, they did have a decent polish when I left for work, but the weather was worse than I expected.


----------



## Reddington

Wyvern1138 said:


> Navy blazer (J. Press)
> Camel sweater vest (BB)
> Blue striped OCBD (BB)
> Red BB#1 striped tie
> Grey flannel pants (BB)
> Brown chukkas (Clark's)
> Olive covert coat (Crombie)


Well done.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> thank you for those kind words, but I can assure you, I have my share of misses too.. They don't concern me too much, because without taking risks, I feel that good personal style is very difficult to achieve..


Yes, I think we all should have a personal touch, and not dress like a fashion model. A few days ago, "rgrossicone" said that he is not a rule guy. Neither am I. I couldn't not agree more with him. I think that if we are always "reading" the rule book, we all will look alike, and it would be boring as hell.

V


----------



## gnatty8

Wyvern1138 said:


> If your objection is to the condition of my boots, and not the style, they did have a decent polish when I left for work, but the weather was worse than I expected.


Actually, it was a bit of both. They look like they have very thick, perhaps rubber soles. They do not pair well with the rest of your outfit. I might wear them to get to the office, but I'd change into a leather soled dress shoe as soon as I stepped indoors.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yes, I think we all should have a personal touch, and not dress like a fashion model. A few days ago, "rgrossicone" said that he is not a rule guy. Neither am I. I couldn't not agree more with him. I think that if we are always "reading" the rule book, we all will look alike, and it would be boring as hell.
> 
> V


I agree with you to a certain extent. There are some rules I do adhere to, such as:

- French cuff shirts with a suit only
- Belt and shoes should be in the same color family
- The only jewellry I wear is a wristwatch
- Rubber soled shoes are for sports or hiking, not business

But many others I break with stunning frequency. Sometimes the result is very good, sometimes not so good. Here are a couple examples, not sure if they worked or not:


----------



## Wyvern1138

Brown and cream herringbone hacking jacket (Ben Silver)
Blue OCBD (BB)
Navy 43rd Wessex Division tie (Ben Silver)
Grey flannels (Hickey Freeman)
Olive and waxed canvas duck boots (J. Crew, changed to brown Alden plaintoe Bluchers at the office)
Barbour Border jacket


----------



## LVP

Clean shirt
New shoes
Silk suit
Black tie
Gold watch
Diamond ring
Cufflinks
Stick pin
Top coat
Top hat
Black shades
White gloves


----------



## WingtipTom

LVP said:


> Clean shirt
> New shoes
> Silk suit
> Black tie
> Gold watch
> Diamond ring
> Cufflinks
> Stick pin
> Top coat
> Top hat
> Black shades
> White gloves


Are you and ZZ Top performing later tonight?


----------



## welldressedfellow

That's an,er,interesting outfit.



LVP said:


> Clean shirt
> New shoes
> Silk suit
> Black tie
> Gold watch
> Diamond ring
> Cufflinks
> Stick pin
> Top coat
> Top hat
> Black shades
> White gloves


----------



## mysharona

WingtipTom said:


> Are you and ZZ Top performing later tonight?


I was thinking the same thing! EVERY girl's crazy 'bout LVP!
(LVP, I'm sure you take this with nothing but love, as an insult is far from what we intend... I speak for Wingtip Tom here, too)


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent. There are some rules I do adhere to, such as:
> 
> - French cuff shirts with a suit only
> - Belt and shoes should be in the same color family
> - The only jewellry I wear is a wristwatch
> - Rubber soled shoes are for sports or hiking, not business
> 
> But many others I break with stunning frequency. Sometimes the result is very good, sometimes not so good. Here are a couple examples, not sure if they worked or not:


Gnatty, I think one of the things that I appreciate most about your style is the way you always wear a pocket square that is in the color family of what you're wearing, but is still a far cry from your necktie. I try to do the same thing. Matching a square to a tie makes one look like a tele-evangelist, and I wish more men understood this.


----------



## Wyvern1138

gnatty8 said:


> Actually, it was a bit of both. They look like they have very thick, perhaps rubber soles. They do not pair well with the rest of your outfit. I might wear them to get to the office, but I'd change into a leather soled dress shoe as soon as I stepped indoors.


Ah. Well, I usually wear those boots with more casual clothes, but I must confess that I often wear rubber soled bluchers with a coat and tie. I'm only strict about wearing leather soled shoes when it comes to suits.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's what I wore to church on Christmas Eve:


----------



## Wyvern1138

*For Midnight Mass*

Grey herringbone tweed sportcoat (Andover Shop)
Stuart-esque red tartan tie (RL via ebay)
Brown cords (Lambourne via STP)
The same OCBD and boots I was wearing earlier.
Taupe British warm overcoat (David Wood via ebay, not shown)


----------



## LVP

mysharona said:


> I was thinking the same thing! EVERY girl's crazy 'bout LVP!
> (LVP, I'm sure you take this with nothing but love, as an insult is far from what we intend... I speak for Wingtip Tom here, too)


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Oh! well...*



gnatty8 said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent. There are some rules I do adhere to, such as:
> 
> - French cuff shirts with a suit only
> - Belt and shoes should be in the same color family
> - The only jewellry I wear is a wristwatch
> - Rubber soled shoes are for sports or hiking, not business
> 
> But many others I break with stunning frequency. Sometimes the result is very good, sometimes not so good. Here are a couple examples, not sure if they worked or not:


 ... I too have some rules, of course. What I meant was that we don't have to follow every rule, like fundamentalists.
But I think that, even when you breake some rules that everyone thinks is unbreakable, you manage to look very good.
And about the photos:
It's possible that I like more one, or less another, but I must say that the result is always pleasant.

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Again, the Prince of Wales suit, but...*

...in a special ocasion: I love white shirts, but (almost) never wear. Don't ask me why, because I don't know the answer.
Well, that's why I call it special...









Wesley Overcoat










Wesley white cutaway collar, double cuff shirt, Sacoor Bros tie




























Maurice Lacroix classic watch


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...in a special ocasion: I love white shirts, but (almost) never wear. Don't ask me why, because I don't know the answer.
> Well, that's why I call it special...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wesley Overcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wesley white cutaway collar, double cuff shirt, Sacoor Bros tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maurice Lacroix classic watch


Everything is great, I especially like the topcoat and suit. The color choices are very classic...can't go wrong. There is one thing, though, your pants are too long. Easy fix though! Also, I like my suit coat sleeves shorter to show at least one inch of cuff...


----------



## Nikbay

> Also, I like my suit coat sleeves shorter to show at least one inch of cuff...


_At least? *An inch???*_


----------



## Mannix

Nikbay said:


> _At least? *An inch???*_


I'm nearing Sammy Davis Jr. cuff length....the whole damn cuff. Well not that much...but I love showing lots of it.


----------



## BLFancher

Wyvern1138 said:


> Navy blazer (J. Press)
> Camel sweater vest (BB)
> Blue striped OCBD (BB)
> Red BB#1 striped tie
> Grey flannel pants (BB)
> Brown chukkas (Clark's)
> Olive covert coat (Crombie)


You had me until the over-long trousers and the clodhopper boots. Hopefully those boots were only to get you through some snowy slop to get to your real shoes in the office.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*I agree...*



Mannix said:


> Everything is great, I especially like the topcoat and suit. The color choices are very classic...can't go wrong. There is one thing, though, your pants are too long. Easy fix though! Also, I like my suit coat sleeves shorter to show at least one inch of cuff...


...with what concerns to the pants. I just got that fixed.
But the sleeves are about right. The photo is not too good, but the sleeves let about 1,5 cm of the cuff, and I think that is quite enough. More, and you it will looks that the coat is too short to me.

Cheers!

v.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...with what concerns to the pants. I just got that fixed.
> But the sleeves are about right. The photo is not too good, but the sleeves let about 1,5 cm of the cuff, and I think that is quite enough. More, and you it will looks that the coat is too short to me.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> v.


I agree, an inch of cuff is borderline "wearing dad's suit" territory.


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, Merry Christmas all:


----------



## BLFancher

I like that look gnatty! I'd probably wear an english spread...but the BD is very trad. Would be a great fit in Charleston, SC.


----------



## HISMES PARIS

Love the suit and the PS, gnatty, but (in the spirit of us haranguing each other about shoes) are those semi-squared-off toes? If so, I can't support them.


----------



## gnatty8

HISMES PARIS said:


> Love the suit and the PS, gnatty, but (in the spirit of us haranguing each other about shoes) are those semi-squared-off toes? If so, I can't support them.


LOL

They are the Tramezza wholecut. IMO, a shoe like this cannot have an overly pointy toe or they come off looking like those dainty pointy shoes favored by 80s bands. To each their own.


----------



## gnatty8

BLFancher said:


> I like that look gnatty! I'd probably wear an english spread...but the BD is very trad. Would be a great fit in Charleston, SC.


The 3 roll 2 structure of the coat almost demands a button down collar. I am not sure a spread collar would look as good with this particular suit. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*I agree*



gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, Merry Christmas all:


 The button down goes very well with that kind of suit (here, we don't have that style in suits, only in cashmere coats, and it is still not very popular because they are rather rare).
Well, and I see that you went on a low profile (or classic) style, just like me:icon_smile:

V


----------



## HISMES PARIS

gnatty8 said:


> LOL
> 
> They are the Tramezza wholecut. IMO, a shoe like this cannot have an overly pointy toe or they come off looking like those dainty pointy shoes favored by 80s bands. To each their own.


Very true; _chacun a son gout_, as my father would say. And beautiful leather, I might add.


----------



## moss01

^^^^Nice look for you


----------



## mogultv

I decided to get a dressed up a bit after the holiday for a luncheon.

Vintage 50's suit
1940's watch by Bulova
Brown captoes by Church of England
Shirt by Brook Brothers
Tie from DKNY
Vintage socks from????
50's vintage cufflinks













































__________________
Bugsy
The sense of being perfectly well dressed gives a feeling of inward tranquility religion can't bestow. 
Emerson


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire


----------



## mogultv

mcarthur said:


> ^good looking attire


Thank you.


----------



## BLFancher

Nice looking suit.


----------



## kelliw

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, Merry Christmas all:


Who made this suit? It does not look like it fits at all well. Sorry.....


----------



## thunderw21

Was going for a '30s "working casual" look today.

*1930s Adams fedora
*GAP leather jacket
*modern "fitted" Van Heusen shirt
*1930s wool tie
*Ralph Lauren trousers
*GAP socks
*AE shoes



















The shirt has small horizontal ribs throughout. A truly marvelous thing to behold.









This shows the socks and trouser patterns to good effect. The trousers are amazingly long and high-waisted.









Edit: that makes four patterns


----------



## Mannix

What color pocket square with this? And what fold? Thanks in advance.


----------



## upr_crust

*The "rule", which I learned on this very web site, is . . .*

. . . to pick up a minor colour from your tie for the major colour of your pocket square - in your case, one of the fairly neutral shades of grey or gold from the tie, or a pocket square that complements the colour of your jacket, and co-ordinates with the colour of your sweater (which comes off in the picture as a sort of grey-green - a pocket square in that range would work, I think).

Personally, I would choose a shade that is fairly close in value (i.e. close in level of light and dark) to the jacket - other than the tie, everything else in the picture is fairly light-coloured.

As for fold, any one with do - a casual "stuff" (with a discreet pouf of fabric showing), a three-point fold (my "default" fold - that's my own idiosyncracy) or a square fold would be fine.

Well, there's my $.02 worth of advice . . .



Mannix said:


> What color pocket square with this? And what fold? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gnatty8

kelliw said:


> Who made this suit? It does not look like it fits at all well. Sorry.....


Fits better than anything you've got I am willing to bet,

Now don't bother me, you are inane and ridiculous..


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> What color pocket square with this? And what fold? Thanks in advance.


I agree with upr_crust, though I would go for a square where navy bluue would be dominant. I think that would put a nice spot of colour in the coat. Blue and brown/beje goes very well together.

V.


----------



## moss01

^^Nice combination of vest and jacket.


----------



## Mannix

Thank you all for your opinions, I knew I could count on you guys....


----------



## HISMES PARIS

kelliw said:


> Who made this suit? It does not look like it fits at all well. Sorry.....


I can't agree with this: pants are of a certain style, but certainly not too long or short for convention; shoulders fit naturally; slight waist suppression without any fabric pulling. What looks like it doesn't fit?


----------



## Buster Brown

*Some recent outfits*

It's been darn cold in San Diego. Well, by local standards anyway 









Camel hair jacket from Macy's
Cashmere sweater from Macy's
Cotton shirt from Banana Republic
Linen pocket square
Wool slacks from Lands' End
AE Delrays









Wool jacket (full canvas!) from Lands' End
Cashmere sweater by Daniel Cremieux
Cotton shirt from Lands' End
Cords by Dockers
AE Delrays









Camel hair jacket from Macy's
Cotton shirt from Lands' End
Silk pocket squre
Wool pants (vintage) by Pendleton
AE Wendells


----------



## Buster Brown

*Formal outfit for a Christmas Gala*









Single breasted, peak lapel tux w/silk trim
Silk bow tie and cummerbund 
Spread collar shirt with pique bib, collar, and cuffs from Brooks Brothers
Mother of pearl cufflinks
Silk pocket square
AE Park Avenues

Regarding the last item, I know it's pushing the utility of that model. My bootblack is an artist with calfskin and can polish them to a really high gloss. I tried taking a separate picture, but had trouble with light reflection in it. Maybe next time.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Buster Brown said:


> Single breasted, peak lapel tux w/silk trim
> Silk bow tie and cummerbund
> Spread collar shirt with pique bib, collar, and cuffs from Brooks Brothers
> Mother of pearl cufflinks
> Silk pocket square
> AE Park Avenues
> 
> Regarding the last item, I know it's pushing the utility of that model. My bootblack is an artist with calfskin and can polish them to a really high gloss. I tried taking a separate picture, but had trouble with light reflection in it. Maybe next time.


:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Buster Brown

:teacha:


welldressedfellow said:


> :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


Thanks! I was hoping you would comment on that one. Given your interest in black tie, the approval means a lot :biggrin2:

And thank you to members of this forum who have contributed their knowledge and opinions on proper black tie apparel. My reading here helped in pulling this outfit together and avoiding some of the usual mistakes :teacha:


----------



## gnatty8

HISMES PARIS said:


> I can't agree with this: pants are of a certain style, but certainly not too long or short for convention; shoulders fit naturally; slight waist suppression without any fabric pulling. What looks like it doesn't fit?


Troll, I would ignore them,


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to work, but unfortunately without photos for this AM . . .*

After a four-day hiatus from wearing much of anything of interest, sartorially, I am back at the office again, but, in the rush to remember what I do for a living, and where I do it, I failed to photograph today's ensemble - do forgive.

Brown mini-herringbone 3-piece suit - side-vented jacket, pleated trousers, four-pocket waistcoat (BB)

Ecru shirt, body striped with multi pencil stripes in ochre and lavender, ecru spread collar and double cuffs (BB)

Mauve silk jacquard tie, pattern of tiny squares in dull silver grey and gold (BB)

Square faceted aventurine cufflinks, set in sterling silver (Tyrwhitt)

Vintage gold watch chain

Celadon green solid silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind peforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Brown patterned OTC socks

Dark brown moc-toc bluchers (Italian-made for J & M, model name Westin)

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Classic Burberry check cashmere scarf

Grey fedora

Enough attire to meet the day on a slow Monday, one hopes . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Holidays till New Year...*

Enjoying the "dolce fare niente"




























Milano Cashmere and bespoke dark blue trousers
Façonnable shirt
Lotusse shoes 
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/3146824911_3aebcf225d.jpg


----------



## gnatty8

^ Very nice, I particularly like the pairing of the sweater with the diamonds of the argyle.. I have never heard of those shoes, details?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*First of all...*



gnatty8 said:


> ^ Very nice, I particularly like the pairing of the sweater with the diamonds of the argyle.. I have never heard of those shoes, details?


...thanks you.
Now, the shoes. 
Lotusse are made in Spain (Mallorca, I think).
I like a lot the pair in the photo. I have them for 3 years and you can see that they still have it's original shape, and even though I really take good care of my shoes, it's quite remarkable.


















As you can see, the shoes are brown, the leather is very good, and it's my favourite pair of shoes on rainy days. I don't know what may happen with snow because, as you may know, we don't have snow here (well, we had it long time ago, so long that then I was only a child):icon_smile:
The shoes cost me about 200€ (about $200, at the time), and I remember that then, a pair of Curch's, Alden or Allen Edmonds would cost me twice that price. So, I think I made a pretty good deal.

Cheers

V.


----------



## gnatty8

Catching up on some X posts:



Dinner with some colleagues:


----------



## gnatty8

Charcoal Canali suit, cashmere Borrelli tie, Grenson MP:


----------



## Mannix

Very nice gnatty, as always. I especially like the second ensemble with the peak lapels. Everything you wear fits incredibly well...I don't know what that person earlier was talking about when he mentioned that your suit did not fit properly.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Sorry for the small pics. If anyone knows how to enlarge them, please PM me, I'm out of ideas.

For my first post in this thread, nothing fancy. Just wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday season and show the face behind the socks. This is me and my lady fair headed out to a Christmas Eve ball.

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1cac92n1tfb2.jpghttps://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1caldo2t3tr3.jpghttps://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1caab5zfktc3.jpghttps://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1camvrksxed1.jpg
https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1caldo2t3tr3.jpg 
https://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1caab5zfktc3.jpg 
https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1camvrksxed1.jpg

OK, let's all get back to the "3 roll to 2" thread now.


----------



## Jovan

From what I can see it's a very tasteful, traditional black tie outfit. Good work! I'm jealous you had the occasion for it, as I wish one would present itself to me.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for a Tuesday . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for a Tuesday (text) . . .*

If my salesman at Brooks Bros. is to be believed, I may be picking up this afternoon the two suits that I bought there on sale prior to Xmas in a moment in which sartorial lust overcame fiscal probity (two of the Regent line - the grey stripe 3-piece, and the navy 2-piece double stripe, 3-button 2-to button, and yes, photos will be forthcoming when I do receive said items).

That being said, I decided to wear something simple in colour scheme and easy to get into/out of, hence today's attire:

Blue-grey 2-piece, 2-button pinstripe suit, center vent, pleated trousers (Hickey-Freeman, via Syms)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (JAB - many years ago)

Blue-green silk jacquard tie, ogival lattice pattern in light blue (BB)

Blue enamel cufflinks, three-dimensional pattern of coronet set with small crystals, toggle backs (Harrod's at Heathrow, Terminal 3)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark blue ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21 - a fortunate markdown)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

D/B camel's hair polo coat (BB)

Blue/green silk jacquard scarf, red & purple bands at each end (Frank Stella, NYC)

Grey fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Just enough clothing and in simple colour harmonies to co-ordinate with the new swag from BB, perhaps.

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## domenico

*Beautiful cashmere*



themanfromlisbon said:


> Enjoying the "dolce fare niente"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milano Cashmere and bespoke dark blue trousers
> Façonnable shirt
> Lotusse shoes
> The shirt isn't good. Seems old. I think with a cashemere is good a white shirt with tie.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Enjoying the "dolce fare niente"


Now that's a concept I can get on board with. 

Lovely orange sweater.


----------



## BLFancher

Mannix said:


> Very nice gnatty, as always. I especially like the second ensemble with the peak lapels. Everything you wear fits incredibly well...I don't know what that person earlier was talking about when he mentioned that your suit did not fit properly.


Perhaps they were noting the strange shoulder lines...as if, perhaps, there are a pair of stiff leather braces underneath the suit. Something looks odd there.

But nice looks nonetheless...


----------



## Mannix

I realize that a white shirt probably would have looked better, but I chose blue gingham...I like to step outside the box and I don't mind harsh contrast between the shirt and tie. Maybe this was too much, either way I'm ready for everyone's criticism :icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Oh! Yes...*



domenico said:


> themanfromlisbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the "dolce fare niente"
> 
> Milano Cashmere and bespoke dark blue trousers
> Façonnable shirt
> Lotusse shoes
> The shirt isn't good. Seems old. I think with a cashemere is good a white shirt with tie.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the shirt isn't new, but still in good shape.:icon_smile:
> And as was enjoying holidays, I decided to let ties far away...just for one day.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.
Click to expand...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Thank you...*



Holdfast said:


> Now that's a concept I can get on board with.
> 
> Lovely orange sweater.


...and I think many more agree with the lazy thought:icon_smile:
Again thanks for the words..

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*No way...*



Mannix said:


> I realize that a white shirt probably would have looked better, but I chose blue gingham...I like to step outside the box and I don't mind harsh contrast between the shirt and tie. Maybe this was too much, either way I'm ready for everyone's criticism :icon_smile_big:


I think it looks good.

V.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> I think it looks good.
> 
> V.


Thank you. I was reluctant about this, because a few people already told me that they didn't like the tie with it.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*I still don't understand...*

...why my Fuji keeps turning violet into blue.


----------



## Mannix

Wow, fantastic V. Love the suit, shirt, tie, watch, knots, shoes....everything!!!!! What brand is the tie?


----------



## Zebulon Pike

Mannix said:


> I realize that a white shirt probably would have looked better, but I chose blue gingham...I like to step outside the box and I don't mind harsh contrast between the shirt and tie. Maybe this was too much, either way I'm ready for everyone's criticism :icon_smile_big:


I'm not fond of this look for a couple of reasons: I'm not fussy on the tie, and I don't think the color complements the shirt very well; the narrow tie looks odd with the knot you've tied, and also with the spread of your collar; and I don't think that this combination (or really any tie at all) suits the casualness of the sweater.

It may be that this would look better with a white shirt, but I'd recommend a dark t-shirt or a button-collar oxford with no tie. As it is, the blue check would look great with a grey suit and a navy grenadine tie.


----------



## BLFancher

The color hues in the tie don't agree with the color hue in the shirt. A different blue or different brown/tan/green pallette and it might work. A solid light blue pinpoint oxford BD would have been perfect here, methinks.

I think the scale of some of the tie stripes is too close to the shirt scale too. That is also a bit jarring to the look.


----------



## mysharona

Zebulon Pike said:


> I'm not fond of this look for a couple of reasons: I'm not fussy on the tie, and I don't think the color complements the shirt very well; the narrow tie looks odd with the knot you've tied, and also with the spread of your collar; and I don't think that this combination (or really any tie at all) suits the casualness of the sweater.
> 
> It may be that this would look better with a white shirt, but I'd recommend a dark t-shirt or a button-collar oxford with no tie. As it is, the blue check would look great with a grey suit and a navy grenadine tie.


I'm sorry, but I must agree. A Windsor knot has no place on a slim tie. A four-in-hand is what it calls for. A Pratt is the absolute largest knot I would use.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Fits better than anything you've got I am willing to bet,
> 
> Now don't bother me, you are inane and ridiculous..


I'm sorry, I've been away for a few days. Please accept my delayed HAHAHAHA!!! Well said. Obviously the gent who slandered your suit has no idea of the difference between a canvassed and fused garment. It's obvious to me that the suit is tailored. Granted, a Glenurquhart plaid does photograph like somewhat of an optical illusion, but the suit is lovely.


----------



## Jovan

mysharona said:


> I'm sorry, but I must agree. A Windsor knot has no place on a slim tie. A four-in-hand is what it calls for. A Pratt is the absolute largest knot I would use.


Narrow ties look fine with half-Windsors.


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Narrow ties look fine with half-Windsors.


It is a half windsor...I never use a full windsor because it makes such a large knot.

Thanks for the opinions all, when I'm bored I try different combinations of shirts and ties....I know I need a hobby....


----------



## Jovan

Interesting. It looks rather large like a full one... is this a modern narrow tie or a vintage?


----------



## Selectiv

themanfromlisbon said:


> Enjoying the "dolce fare niente"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milano Cashmere and bespoke dark blue trousers
> Façonnable shirt
> Lotusse shoes
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/3146824911_3aebcf225d.jpg


wow, this is sooo beautyful, never thought about this colour... even stolen the pics for my blog :idea:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*From Milano*



Mannix said:


> Wow, fantastic V. Love the suit, shirt, tie, watch, knots, shoes....everything!!!!! What brand is the tie?


Hello and Thanks, Mannix.
The brand of the tie is Milano, the same of the cashmere. You probably will not be able to find it there.
Has nice ties, knitwears, and shirts. Also suits, but I don't like much it's trousers, italian cut. Too slim to my taste in what concerns to trousers.

Have a great New Year

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*You're Welcome...*



Selectiv said:


> wow, this is sooo beautyful, never thought about this colour... even stolen the pics for my blog :idea:


...thanks and a Happy New Year

V.

PS.- And what is the name of the blog?:icon_smile:


----------



## Selectiv

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...thanks and a Happy New Year
> 
> V.
> 
> PS.- And what is the name of the blog?:icon_smile:


https://dandy-from-moscow.blogspot.com/

It'll be published tomorrow, I suppose:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy: (but it's in russian)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Have a Great 2009*



















A very happy New Year to all of you, guys. And plenty of good (and nice) things to wear

Cheers!

V.
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3293/3153735360_0968a847ca_o.jpg


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Great!*



Selectiv said:


> https://dandy-from-moscow.blogspot.com/
> 
> It'll be published tomorrow, I suppose:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy: (but it's in russian)


At least, I may see the nice pictures (love the Testoni)

Cheers

V.


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfit, Lisbon. You consistently look great!


----------



## BLFancher

Nice, Lisbon. I have a Canali tie very similar to that one... Love the suit!


----------



## Holdfast

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Holdfast said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


Happy New Year Holdfast. Love the Loafers, which make/design are they?


----------



## Holdfast

Ferragamo Tramezzas but I can never remember model names.


----------



## mysharona

Sunglasses by Persol
bespoke shirt by Forsythe of Canada








Silk tie by Oscar de la Renta








MTM navy blazer, Konen of West Germany
Vintage silver cufflinks
Rolex Datejust
Hermes Belt
Izod tiebar








Black calf medallion captoes by Loake
Grey trousers by BB
Black and grey Argyles by Nautica


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Interesting. It looks rather large like a full one... is this a modern narrow tie or a vintage?


It's a modern narrow tie by Polo Ralph Lauren. The tie is pretty thick, so that's why the knot looked so large....


----------



## Jovan

That explains it. Modern narrow ties rarely capture them the same way.


----------



## Buster Brown

Cashmere jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt from Lands' End
Wool slacks from Lands' End
Silk pocket square from Brooks Brothers
AE Delrays in chili

The pants are a little long, but I think they usually hang better than that. Then again, the camera doesn't lie ...


----------



## Zebulon Pike

Sorry for the garbage cell phone pics.





































3b navy twill suit (CT)
White cutaway double-cuff shirt (Hemrajani)
Salmon and cream tie (Zegna)
Tan (?) cap-toe oxfords (CT)
Silver knot cufflinks (CT)
Orange and brown horizontal mini-stripe/hoop socks (Alfani)
White linen pocket square


----------



## brendon

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE 
THIS IS WHAT I WORE TONIGHT FOR NEW YEARS EVE


----------



## welldressedfellow

I'm sorry,but this is just awful.To each their own,but WOW!If you want to wear it,by all means wear it,but why not go over to SF and post in the Streetwear Forum.Seems that an "outfit" like this would fit in far better there than a tailored clothing forum.



brendon said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE
> THIS IS WHAT I WORE TONIGHT FOR NEW YEARS EVE


----------



## mysharona

I'm sorry. I have to agree with welldressedfellow. It seems as if you've found your personal style, which is to some degree commendable, but it isn't necessarily the style that fits well in a form featuring posts of other users wearing Canali suits and $800 shoes.


----------



## Simon Myerson

Sorry - we don't want these pictures because they don't reflect your tastes, and they aren't expensive enough? That rules me out of here then. Come _on_. We can be bigger, nicer and more open to other people's ideas than that, surely?

Brendon, I saw someone exerting themselves to dress up. Well done you. If I may say so, I think the shirt is too much for the links and the waistcoat (vest). I would try for something much plainer with a striped waistcoat.

I hope you enjoyed your New year celebrations and that your friends were properly flattered by the fact that you had made an effort. I also hope that you never fall into the trap of allowing your style to be determined by the cost of what you wear (see, for example, Buster Brown above, who looks elegant in Lands End plus a posh coat ).


----------



## video2

CNC


----------



## Zafonic

Simon Myerson said:


> Sorry - we don't want these pictures because they don't reflect your tastes, and they aren't expensive enough? That rules me out of here then. Come _on_. We can be bigger, nicer and more open to other people's ideas than that, surely?
> 
> Brendon, I saw someone exerting themselves to dress up. Well done you. If I may say so, I think the shirt is too much for the links and the waistcoat (vest). I would try for something much plainer with a striped waistcoat.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your New year celebrations and that your friends were properly flattered by the fact that you had made an effort. I also hope that you never fall into the trap of allowing your style to be determined by the cost of what you wear (see, for example, Buster Brown above, who looks elegant in Lands End plus a posh coat ).


I agree 100%. It's a bit snobby saying someone doesn't 'belong' on this thread just because what they are wearing isn't perceived as expensive or good enough.

Expensive clothes do not guarantee you will look good. It is more to do with finding the colours and styles to match your shape, than spending $$$ and expecting to look good.

Brendan - the shirt is fine, the problem is that it doesn't match up with the other stuff you were wearing. If you ditched the braces and tie, and changed the jeans for dark trousers and wore a nice jacket over the shirt that would look much better.

However, for New Year's Eve with family and friends who cares?


----------



## Mark Ligett

Dear Buster Brown,

Great, great outfit! Love that jacket and pocket silk!!! Good way to begin the new year!!!

Mark


----------



## domenico

*LOVE COUNTRY SHIRT*



Mannix said:


> I realize that a white shirt probably would have looked better, but I chose blue gingham...I like to step outside the box and I don't mind harsh contrast between the shirt and tie. Maybe this was too much, either way I'm ready for everyone's criticism :icon_smile_big:


VERY VERY COUNTRY STYLE AND SO BEAUTIFUL SHIRT AND TIE. A++++++:icon_smile_big:


----------



## welldressedfellow

First off,I don't give a _you know what_ how much people spend on clothing.And if they want to wear it,by all means let them wear it.I was simply stating that it may be more appropriate in another style of forum.



Simon Myerson said:


> Sorry - we don't want these pictures because they don't reflect your tastes, and they aren't expensive enough? That rules me out of here then. Come _on_. We can be bigger, nicer and more open to other people's ideas than that, surely?
> 
> Brendon, I saw someone exerting themselves to dress up. Well done you. If I may say so, I think the shirt is too much for the links and the waistcoat (vest). I would try for something much plainer with a striped waistcoat.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your New year celebrations and that your friends were properly flattered by the fact that you had made an effort. I also hope that you never fall into the trap of allowing your style to be determined by the cost of what you wear (see, for example, Buster Brown above, who looks elegant in Lands End plus a posh coat ).


----------



## Xhine23

Holdfast said:


> Ferragamo Tramezzas but I can never remember model names.


IIRC, the model name is Sapore I have a dark brown and really like it.
It used to be tan before I sent it to Cobblestone.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Well, let me introduce to the discussion (friendly discussion, I hope, because I think the most important thing about it is the personal taste of each one, and that is intoutachable). 
In my country, we don't earn greats amounts of money unless you have a great job. So, it's hard to the average employee (and here, I most apologise if my english isn't that correct, but I think you all will understand me) to have access to shoes like Edward Green or Canalli suits. But that doesn't mean that he has not a good taste, that he is not able to choose nice (and good) things to wear. Sometimes (or most of the times), the price doesn't mean much. You may look elegant spending less, and awful wearing Yves St. Laurent or Gucci. My godfather, always told to pay attention, to be clean and proud, and that would be enough to make me feel pleased with myself. (Of course he was a gentleman, and also taught me how to dress without spending more than I can afford)

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like your outfit, Lisbon. You consistently look great!


Specially, I try to feel good with myself. Thank you for the nice words, and a great year.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

BLFancher said:


> Nice, Lisbon. I have a Canali tie very similar to that one... Love the suit!


Nice to get good words. Thanks to you, and have a great year

Cheers!

V.


----------



## MjM

Happy New Year!
Suit - Raffaele Caruso 
Shirt & Tie - RLBL
PS - Kent Wang
Shoes - Peal
Cane - Walgreens (I have a bad back)


----------



## Mannix

MjM said:


> Happy New Year!
> Suit - Raffaele Caruso
> Shirt & Tie - RLBL
> PS - Kent Wang
> Shoes - Peal
> Cane - Walgreens (I have a bad back)


Very classic, love it! This is a fine example of how simplicity is better than extravagance.


----------



## BLFancher

X2. I might quibble with the brown shoes at night....but no more than that. I have the same look that I LOVE for nights on the town. Nice!


----------



## video2

MjM said:


> Happy New Year!
> Suit - Raffaele Caruso
> Shirt & Tie - RLBL
> PS - Kent Wang
> Shoes - Peal
> Cane - Walgreens (I have a bad back)


Nice suit and tie, but your stick doesn't work here. You should finde something better


----------



## Holdfast

Simon Myerson said:


> Sorry - we don't want these pictures because they don't reflect your tastes...





welldressedfellow said:


> I'm sorry,but this is just awful.To each their own,but WOW!If you want to wear it,by all means wear it,but why not go over to SF and post in the Streetwear Forum.Seems that an "outfit" like this would fit in far better there than a tailored clothing forum.


1) It's a pretty much an eyesore of an outfit. Sure, we can be as relativist as you like and applaud the effort, acknowledge tastes differ, etc, etc, etc. But to my eyes, it just looks bad and that effort would be much better directed to achieving a more aesthetically-pleasing look. Now, if he's happy with the look, as are his friends, then of course there's no need for this at all. But the very fact of posting on a style-related board suggests a broader interest in dressing and style beyond what he & his friends like.

2) The dig at SF's streetwear forum is low and very undeserved. I don't actively post in there, but some of the guys who do have some great style.

3) I doubt his outfits are serious anyway... though whether designed specifically for posting online I cannot care to say...



MjM said:


> Happy New Year!
> Suit - Raffaele Caruso
> Shirt & Tie - RLBL
> PS - Kent Wang
> Shoes - Peal
> Cane - Walgreens (I have a bad back)


Looks great! May I suggest making the most of a bad deal and browsing for a cooler cane? There are a wide variety available. Just remember to get it cut down to the right size!


----------



## mysharona

I appologize if I over-emphasized the cost of an outfit rather than the fact that this is, to quote the forum index, a forum for "questions about bespoke, custom, made-to-measure & tailored clothing, accessories and furnishings". I'm sure many on this site, myself included, gather their wares from both high-end boutiques as well as thrift stores and ebay. 
The look is simply misplaced, even if assembling the novelty shirt, suspenders, and oversized blue jeans was achieved at considerable cost.


----------



## mysharona

By the way, Mannix, I like that tie very much.


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Looks great! May I suggest making the most of a bad deal and browsing for a cooler cane? There are a wide variety available. Just remember to get it cut down to the right size!


Might I suggest an umbrella that remains slim when folded? There are some lovely Brooks Brothers umbrellas available that do not cost a fortune.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> By the way, Mannix, I like that tie very much.


Thank you, one of my favorite ties.


----------



## MjM

Thank you all for the kind words. The cane is hopefully only temporary, so I've been holding off on buying a nice one.


----------



## brendon

welldressedfellow said:


> First off,I don't give a _you know what_ how much people spend on clothing.And if they want to wear it,by all means let them wear it.I was simply stating that it may be more appropriate in another style of forum.


thank you all for your kind words im looking for constructive coments not just negative holdfast you may not like the outfit fine voice your thoughts but also let pepole know what you would wear next time i think i will go with a more plain shirt and trousers.


----------



## Jovan

video2 said:


> Nice suit and tie, but your stick doesn't work here. You should finde something better


Give him a break. He said he has a bad back.


----------



## tobbe222

Shirt: Tailorstore
Tie: Turnbull & Asser
Pants: Acne

More updates from my "uncasual fridays" at https://fredagsstil.blogg.se


----------



## Flashy

Jovan said:


> Give him a break. He said he has a bad back.


I think Video2 was making a sarcastic reference to previous posts, mysharona's in particular.


----------



## JordanH.

brendon said:


> thank you all for your kind words im looking for constructive coments not just negative holdfast you may not like the outfit fine voice your thoughts but also let pepole know what you would wear next time i think i will go with a more plain shirt and trousers.


first of all, I'd wear a regular white shirt. tie isn't horrible but i'd make it navy or dark gray or some other dark color. i don't wear cuff links so i don't know about those. some different suspenders (some in a solid color or none at all) would be the next decision. i don't like jeans (not just bad on you, bad on ANYBODY) but i think that dark jeans looks ten times better than lighter ones. i bought some dark levi's for cheap somewhere (since i'm a college student and money is definitely an issue). they look better that most others i see.


----------



## Jovan

JordanH. said:


> first of all, I'd wear a regular white shirt. tie isn't horrible but i'd make it navy or dark gray or some other dark color. i don't wear cuff links so i don't know about those. some different suspenders (some in a solid color or none at all) would be the next decision. i don't like jeans (not just bad on you, bad on ANYBODY) but i think that dark jeans looks ten times better than lighter ones. i bought some dark levi's for cheap somewhere (since i'm a college student and money is definitely an issue). they look better that most others i see.


I agree.

brendon: We _have_ given constructive criticism on a similar outfit before, but I'm not sure if you took it or not. Not trying to be snarky, just saying.

On the same subject, does this outfit deserve something other than jeans?


----------



## Reddington

Jovan said:


> Does this outfit deserve something other than jeans?


Khakis.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Dokers*



Jovan said:


> I agree.
> 
> brendon: We _have_ given constructive criticism on a similar outfit before, but I'm not sure if you took it or not. Not trying to be snarky, just saying.
> 
> On the same subject, does this outfit deserve something other than jeans?


I'm a little bit disappointed with the way the jeans makers are taking. With the "innovations" that designers are doing with the jeans, most of all too weird to my taste, it's not easy to find the classics cuts, the ones I really like, specially the boot cut (never liked the straight ones).
So, now I use some aged jeans, and instead of buying new ones, I'd rather go to chino's, specially Dockers.
I think dockers would look perfect with the rest of your outfit, Jovan.

V.


----------



## Holdfast

Jovan said:


> On the same subject, does this outfit deserve something other than jeans?


Personally, I think jeans work just fine with that look.


----------



## upr_crust

*A "phony" working day, a casual Friday, and a day of light snow . . .*


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice sweater, Upr!!


----------



## BLFancher

Funny...I wish I could say the same about the sweater...but I'm just not a fan of "snowflake" sweaters. They're just too busy for my taste. 

The black Chelseas are ok (better with jeans)...but some brown suede Chelseas or Chukkas would improve it! Of course the jacket would have to change then too...


----------



## satorstyle

BLFancher said:


> Funny...I wish I could say the same about the sweater...but I'm just not a fan of "snowflake" sweaters. They're just too busy for my taste.
> 
> The black Chelseas are ok (better with jeans)...but some brown suede Chelseas or Chukkas would improve it! Of course the jacket would have to change then too...


..Huh?


----------



## rgrossicone

Upr, that sweater kicks arse! Awesome...used to have a few when I was in High School that I was looking for when at my parents over the holidays (my folks, esp my mother, are pack rats and don't ever throw ANYTHING away-except sweaters that I look for apparently).

They calling for snow today?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Holidays coming to an end...*

...and the violets keep turning into blue (kind of...)!

























V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Very Nice!*



Holdfast said:


> Personally, I think jeans work just fine with that look.


I really dig that suit!

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*A "phony" work day, a casual Friday, and a day of light snow (text) . . .*

Today is a very low-key day at work, with much of the office out on vacation for the New Year. In NYC, it is also a day in which we are expected to get snow showers (though with no appreciable accumulation).

The combination of these elements made dressing up fully a non-starter, hence today's attire:

Black/white Fair Isle patterned sweater, wool/cashmere blend (BB - and thanks, forsberg, for the compliment, though my partner, the self-appointed Tsar of Taste, refers to this garment as "that ugly sweater")

Deep red end-on-end weave B/D shirt (BB)

Black flat-front corduroys (BB)

Black Chelsea boots (Italian-made for Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Black 3/4 length leather jacket (Syms)

Blue/green cashmere tartan scarf (Burberry)

Black Kangol cap (via Selfridge's)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

Enough attire to pantomine one's way through a day's work, no?


----------



## BLFancher

satorstyle said:


> ..Huh?


Its just a matter of personal taste. There is nothing inherently bad about the look.


----------



## BLFancher

upr_crust said:


> Enough attire to pantomine one's way through a day's work, no?


Sounds like a long lunch day! In that case, you might even be OVER-dressed! 
:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and the violets keep turning into blue (kind of...)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.


I like this shirt. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Bespoke Trout

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and the violets keep turning into blue (kind of...)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.


It looks violet on my end. Gotta love my iMac.

BT


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I like this shirt. Where did you get it from?


From Hackett (London), gnatty8.
As a matter of fact, it has a nice violet (or purple? I can never understand very well the difference between the 2 colours).:icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*As noted, there is some division of opinion on the sweater . . .*

The sweater was chosed for today due to the fact that it's warmer than many of my sweaters, and today may prove to be rather cold. As for its aesthetical value, you can see that there is a wide divergence of opinion (thanks, rgrossicone, for your kudo) - your own leaning towards that of my partner.

The black Chelseas were chosen for an equally practical purpose - they have Vibram half-soles, perfect for slightly snowy days (though no snow has made an appearance - yet).

Brown suede Chelseas or chukkas would be lovely - just send me your credit card, and I'll be happy to oblige your style preference:icon_smile_big:.



BLFancher said:


> Funny...I wish I could say the same about the sweater...but I'm just not a fan of "snowflake" sweaters. They're just too busy for my taste.
> 
> The black Chelseas are ok (better with jeans)...but some brown suede Chelseas or Chukkas would improve it! Of course the jacket would have to change then too...


----------



## domenico

*WHOA THE SHIRT*



Jovan said:


> I agree.
> 
> brendon: We _have_ given constructive criticism on a similar outfit before, but I'm not sure if you took it or not. Not trying to be snarky, just saying.
> 
> On the same subject, does this outfit deserve something other than jeans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL SHIRT, JEANS AND JERSEY. SEEMS A YOUNG STUDENT of 15 YEARS.
> WHAT'S THE NAME OF SHIRT?
> BYE:icon_smile_bigOME


----------



## BLFancher

Ha! My cc has a hole in it from my own recent acquisition of some C&J suede chukkas! That might explain my current preference for suede boots! ;-)

Vibram soles seems a wise choice after all.


----------



## Adagio

*Shock, horror..16 year old wears dinner jacket*

My son decided he wanted to go black tie this New Year's Eve. We were staying at a hotel and dinner was formal. He's 16 and around 6' 1" so he would have looked a bit scruffy in ordinary clothes at a black tie do. I got him the read the black tie guide and picked up a nice vintage peak lapel dinner jacket, trousers and waistcoat on ebay. Of course having read the guide, he decided he wanted a marcella shirt and and a self tie bow tie. Here's the result; (to avoid any confusion, he's the skinny guy on the left whilst I am the more classically proportioned gent on the right!)


----------



## BLFancher

Very well done. I hope to teach my youngsters the same!


----------



## upr_crust

*The reason that I wanted your credit card is that . . .*

. . . mine has a hole in it from indulging myself in two new suits from Brooks, when the sale conditions were 2 for $999.

I will be photographing and showing the results next week, I hope, if the weather does not prevent the wearing of new duds.



BLFancher said:


> Ha! My cc has a hole in it from my own recent acquisition of some C&J suede chukkas! That might explain my current preference for suede boots! ;-)
> 
> Vibram soles seems a wise choice after all.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> "phony" work day


Looking good



themanfromlisbon said:


> I really dig that suit!


Thanks! I find it just a little too light in colour to be truly versatile in my climate, but I do have a darker houndstooth suit en route which I think I'll be able to wear more often in winter.


----------



## jhcam8

*NY's Eve*














































*Tie* - My former Regiment
*Tartan* - Ancient Campbell
*Pin* - Highland Stag


----------



## bluemagic

One thing I'm looking forward to about this vacation ending is having my wardrobe again, instead of wearing the same four items over and over again, as I've done the past few weeks.










Jacket: Gant
Shirt: J. Crew
Belt: Polo
Jeans: RRL Straight Fit (I just washed it on cold, with Woolite, then tumble-dried. It seems to have shrunk, and there is some noticeable indigo loss.)
Socks: Kirkland
Shoes: Deer Stags


----------



## jhcam8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and the violets keep turning into blue (kind of...)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.


Nice look and details.


----------



## Mannix

Wore this yesterday... Just realized that my left flap over the pocket was tucked in, just try to ignore that. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

jhcam8 said:


> Nice look and details.


:icon_smile:Thanks a lot

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Wore this yesterday... Just realized that my left flap over the pocket was tucked in, just try to ignore that. :icon_smile_big:


Very nice ensemble, Mannix!
(well, the flap over the pocket that's the thing I most forget:icon_smile_wink: )

Cheers

V.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics067.jpg


Very nice!


----------



## mysharona

Flashy said:


> I think Video2 was making a sarcastic reference to previous posts, mysharona's in particular.


Mysharona in particular would have said nothing about someone needing a cane. Mysharona simply commented on a flourescent striped shirt + a subdued striped waistcoat + Checkered suspenders = a damned optical illusion! If anyone has an issue with my opinion that vaudeville type displays of dressing belong on a different forum, than forgive me!!! Another poster called the outfit an eyesore. I never was that blatant, but seem to be the one picked on. If I dressed in a way that made your eyes start to bleed, I would hope that you let me know, too!


----------



## Mannix

Thank you V. and Holdfast! :icon_smile_big: Your approval is appreciated!


----------



## mysharona

Bespoke shirt by Astor & Black
Belt Calvin Klein
Trousers BB








Better detail...








Oops! I have a pocket flap tucked in too!








Blazer, part of suit, MTM Roy Robson
Tie by Palatina, Italy
Tiebar T&Co.








The shoes, which I love, are from Bostonian and the socks are from Old Navy. See guys? My point from a few days past was more style based than cost based. Can we drop the "mysharona's a snob" thing? I do respect constructive criticism myself!


----------



## Jovan

Well put together like always. I love the fit on that shirt -- not too blousey nor constricting. Just the way I like mine.

If anything I think a navy blazer would work better than something striped; it gives the impression of an orphaned suit jacket.


----------



## Bowling Greener

True, sport jackets are almost never striped, because it's recognized as being as suit thing.


----------



## mysharona

Jovan said:


> Well put together like always. I love the fit on that shirt -- not too blousey nor constricting. Just the way I like mine.
> 
> If anything I think a navy blazer would work better than something striped; it gives the impression of an orphaned suit jacket.


It is a suit jacket. I'll avoid the combo again. Perhaps too many stripes in the shirt for the jacket to support as well.


----------



## Bowling Greener

But DO wear this combo with the suit's trousers. That would be superb. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

I quite like your emsemble mysharona, but I would prefer a plain navy blazer.


----------



## domenico

*BEAUTUFUL STRIPE SHIRT*

:icon_smile:


mysharona said:


> Bespoke shirt by Astor & Black
> Belt Calvin Klein
> Trousers BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better detail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! I have a pocket flap tucked in too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer, part of suit, MTM Roy Robson
> Tie by Palatina, Italy
> Tiebar T&Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes, which I love, are from Bostonian and the socks are from Old Navy. See guys? My point from a few days past was more style based than cost based. Can we drop the "mysharona's a snob" thing? I do respect constructive criticism myself!


VERY ELEGANT AND BEAUTIFUL SHIRT:icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Bespoke shirt by Astor & Black
> Belt Calvin Klein
> Trousers BB
> 
> Better detail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! I have a pocket flap tucked in too!
> 
> Blazer, part of suit, MTM Roy Robson
> Tie by Palatina, Italy
> Tiebar T&Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes, which I love, are from Bostonian and the socks are from Old Navy. See guys? My point from a few days past was more style based than cost based. Can we drop the "mysharona's a snob" thing? I do respect constructive criticism myself!


I think it's positive to dare, and that's what you did.
From my point, it has been well done. Nothing wrong about the ensemble, on the contrary.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Corduroy, one of my preferences*


----------



## upr_crust

*Pictures taken, but not yet posted . . .*

Today and tomorrow, weather and the Fates permitting, I hope to wear both of the two suits which I snagged from the recent sale at Brooks Bros.

I was able to photograph the first of the suits this AM, but due to time constraints, was unable to post the pictures this morning. They'll most likely be posted tomorrow, along with photos of the other suit from my latest victory of vanity over fiscal probity.

Here's a description, in any case:

Grey herringbone-weave striped three-piece suit, Regent cut, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated trousers, Loro Piano fabric (BB)

Lavender multi-striped end-on-end weave shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (Thomas Pink)

Light purple silk jacquard tie, lilac spots (Thomas Pink)

Gold and lapis cushion-shaped cufflinks (Niletti Creations, NYC)

Vintage watch chain

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC)

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Purple silk foulard scarf w/ fringe (Ede & Ravenscroft, London)

Navy velour fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire for the first "real" working day of 2009, no?

Pictures, I hope, tomorrow.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


>


This is such a great ensemble, everything about it is terrific. I especially like the tie and vest.


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Thank you for not being afraid to wear white during the winter months! We need to abolish the after labor day rule. This is done very well. Cheers!

To Mannix, Domenico, Lisbon, Jovan and Bowling Greener, thanks for the encouragement and/or constructive criticism.


----------



## mysharona

Bespoke shirt by Astor & Black
Silk Tie by Jones New York








Cordovan belt by BB
Tiebar by T&Co. 
Loro Piana 150's pants (part of a suit), Daniel Cremieux signature for Dillard's
Vintage silver cufflinks
Rado Integral watch
















No Blazer today- just a peacoat as outerwear








Argyles by Old Navy, cordovan McAlisters by AllenEdmonds








Sunglasses (my favorite) by Persol


----------



## Mannix

Mysharona, your herringbone shirts are terrific! Persol sunglasses are very niiiiice too!


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Mysharona, your herringbone shirts are terrific! Persol sunglasses are very niiiiice too!


Thank you! Today's shirt is actually lavender and white herringbone, but it is very difficult to see from the photo.


----------



## Tonyp

Mannix said:


> Wore this yesterday... Just realized that my left flap over the pocket was tucked in, just try to ignore that. :icon_smile_big:


I think it looks good. I would only tuck the ticket pocket flap in. I do it and have seen a few guys do it and I think it looks good.


----------



## Tonyp

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Nice ennsemble. I love the tie and vest combo. The only improvement I would make is to wear OTC argyles so when you pose as you are the sock is still completely showing and you can't see the end of the sock.


----------



## mysharona

Forgive me..... I wanted to post another sock pic from a more direct angle. These have a slightly smaller argyle pattern than I usually wear and the other photo of them was pretty bad.


----------



## Scrumhalf

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Wow... this ensemble is so phenomenal - I wish I had the imagination or confidence to pull off something like it!


----------



## mitchell172

*My first try at this....*

I'm a big fan of Duchamp. The shoes are Mezlan, socks Duchamp, pants are navy, Tom James - Holland and Sherry, Allen Edmonds brown belt, custom shirt from Navin's in Sacramento, Duchamp cufflinks and Duchamp tie. Sorry for the pic quality - it was taken with my cell.

Brad

https://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm264/mitchell172/


----------



## Selectiv

mitchell172 said:


> I'm a big fan of Duchamp.
> https://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm264/mitchell172/


Another Duchamp fan here:aportnoy:

*themanfromlisbon* is perfect as always


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/3169833491_e98a899e6e_o.jpg


Excellent!



upr_crust said:


> They'll most likely be posted tomorrow, along with photos of the other suit from my latest victory of vanity over fiscal probity.


I like the sounds of that! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> This is such a great ensemble, everything about it is terrific. I especially like the tie and vest.


Thank you, Mannix. Glad you like it:icon_smile:



MySharona said:


> Thank you for not being afraid to wear white during the winter months! We need to abolish the after labor day rule. This is done very well. Cheers!


Thank you, MyS. As I once said, I don't pay much attention to rules. I have my own rules (and of course, some other's rules), and if there's one thing I like, is to wear white corduroy (or chinos) in fall or winter. I think I wear it less in summer:icon_smile: (and no, I am not an excentric fellow). But, you must know that here, we have a nice weather most of the year, and for sure I don't wear white trousers if it's raining.



Tonyp said:


> Thank you Tony. But tell me, what are OTC? Sorry but I really don't know what that means. Please, expalin it to me, so I can solve the problem:icon_smile:.





Scrumhalf said:


> Wow... this ensemble is so phenomenal - I wish I had the imagination or confidence to pull off something like it!


Thank you Scrumhalf. I'm sure you do nice.
About your comment:
I think that, though I like very much the british style (sure Italians are great taylors, but I got a "british feeling" long time ago), I go for a miscelaneous of british/french style. I like very much Breuer and Façonnable stuff, which normally, is more colorfull than british brands.
So, I always try to put some colour in what I wear. That could be the difference

Cheers!

V.


----------



## mysharona

mitchell172 said:


> I'm a big fan of Duchamp. The shoes are Mezlan, socks Duchamp, pants are navy, Tom James - Holland and Sherry, Allen Edmonds brown belt, custom shirt from Navin's in Sacramento, Duchamp cufflinks and Duchamp tie. Sorry for the pic quality - it was taken with my cell.
> 
> Brad
> 
> https://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm264/mitchell172/


I love the shoes and socks. Very nice choice.


----------



## mysharona

Lisbon-
If I'm not mistaken, OTC socks are those that go "Over The Calf"


----------



## Tonyp

mysharona said:


> Lisbon-
> If I'm not mistaken, OTC socks are those that go "Over The Calf"


Correct. Over the Calf=OTC


----------



## yachtie

Channeling my inner Thurston Howell: 
Shirt-John Smedley merino, trousers- 13 oz Scabal flannel, jacket- Harrison's Moonbeam, shoes- Alden medallion toe boots #8 shell.


----------



## Galahad

Tonyp said:


> Nice ennsemble. I love the tie and vest combo. The only improvement I would make is to wear OTC argyles so when you pose as you are the sock is still completely showing and you can't see the end of the sock.


Europeans don't wear OTC socks.


----------



## mitchell172

Thanks!
Brad


----------



## Tonyp

Galahad said:


> Europeans don't wear OTC socks.


What's the reason. The socks will clearly stay up better than the lower crew length. They won't show your leg when you cross them


----------



## gnatty8

Some good stuff here lately; here's what I wore today:


----------



## Mannix

I loves me that sport coat gnatty. Well put together, as always.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I loves me that sport coat gnatty. Well put together, as always.


Thanks. My shirt sleeves are too long, as the shirt has not been laundered yet, and that messed up the overall look IMO.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks. My shirt sleeves are too long, as the shirt has not been laundered yet, and that messed up the overall look IMO.


Nice color choices between tie and blazer, regardless. Who makes the jacket, if you don't mind my inquiry?


----------



## srivats

Scrumhalf said:


> Wow... this ensemble is so phenomenal - I wish I had the imagination or confidence to pull off something like it!


absolutely ...


----------



## mcarthur

Yachtie,
Nice looking attire
Whose fedora?


----------



## balder

Galahad said:


> Europeans don't wear OTC socks.


 I'm a European and I do!:icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Tonyp said:


> What's the reason. The socks will clearly stay up better than the lower crew length. They won't show your leg when you cross them


Now, I understand what you mean.
I think that OTC are knee-high socks, is that right? Here, we call high leg socks.
Now: I have some OTC, and use it. It has to do with the weather. Here, we don't have much cold, it's rare to go below 6/7ºC (I think that will be 43/46º F). So, we prefer the normal sock.
Concerning to the photo, I think it's the angle, I normally don't seat like that. I thought that was a better way you can see the colours of the argyles. But I agree with you, an OTC would avoid that.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks, Selectiv, Holdfast and Srivats:icon_smile:


Gnatty8, very nice the ensemble. I always like the cut of your coats:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Visual pleasures delayed one more day, I fear . . .*

Again, my morning schedule allowed for time to take photos of today's ensemble, including the second new suit from Brooks, but did not afford me the time to actually post the photos here. Arghhhhhh.

But, perhaps to salve my conscience, or to afford you all some small pleasure of anticipation, here's a verbal description of the glad rags of the day.

Navy double-striped suit, 3-button, 2-to-button, Regent cut, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Light French blue shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Light green silk jacquard tie, small geometric pattern (BB)

Round flat enamel cufflinks, emerald green translucent enamel over striated metal, edged in white, double-faced (London Badge & Button Co.)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wholecut balmorals, brogued toe decoration (Bexley, Paris)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trench coat, navy wool detachable collar (via Syms)

Solid navy cashmere scarf, oversized (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - it is supposed to rain by evening here in NYC).

I hope (HOPE!) to post photos from the last two days by tomorrow AM.


----------



## whistle_blower71

Galahad said:


> Europeans don't wear OTC socks.


Yes they do! Particularly the Italians.

They are hard to find in England at a reasonable price so I usually stock up in Florence when I go to Pitti Uomo. Mind you, now the Euro is the same as a £...

*W_B*


----------



## Acct2000

Nice stuff, Yachtie and Gnatty!!!


----------



## BLFancher

Scrumhalf said:


> Wow... this ensemble is so phenomenal - I wish I had the imagination or confidence to pull off something like it!


Take confidence from seeing it done. And you don't need imagination...just ape some of these great looks using things out of your own wardrobe.

If nothing else, this thread should be a gold mine for people to consider new combinations of their wardrobe.

Lots of folks here have plenty of great pieces that they haven't put together yet...that are just waiting for a little inspiration!


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Yachtie,
> Nice looking attire
> Whose fedora?


Worth & Worth (Corvo)- this one is pushing 20.
I really gotta get some new stuff from Graham.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Holdfast, love the greatcoat! Details?

P.S. Nitpicking here - the beard is not working... for streetwear, yes. For the high class style you consistently display, no.


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> Worth & Worth (Corvo)- this one is pushing 20.
> I really gotta get some new stuff from Graham.


Good idea! He has new felt colors which are O/S


----------



## Jovan

Scrumhalf said:


> Holdfast, love the greatcoat! Details?
> 
> P.S. Nitpicking here - the beard is not working... for streetwear, yes. For the high class style you consistently display, no.


What's wrong with a beard and high class clothing? Men have made it work for centuries.


----------



## Holdfast

Scrumhalf said:


> Holdfast, love the greatcoat! Details?


Aquascutum; picked it up yesterday and already one of my favourite coats!



> P.S. Nitpicking here - the beard is not working... for streetwear, yes. For the high class style you consistently display, no.


:icon_smile_big:

I'm not due back at work properly until next week, and have been feeling lazy, hence the few days old face fuzz... I'll probably either get fed up beforehand, or decide what to do next Monday morning!


----------



## yachtie

mcarthur said:


> Good idea! He has new felt colors which are O/S


I'll check it out- I'm thinking a Cinnamon c-crown with a bound edge brim.


----------



## Thewaxmania

LOVE the double-breasted overcoat! The whole outfit is really clean and subtle. Nice.


----------



## JordanH.

first attempt at a bow tie. i'm in the sound room at my church in these. taken on sunday
































scuff on my shoe which i didn't notice until i was about to put them on. i don't know what they rubbed up against


----------



## mitchell172

*Today's Duchamp ensemble*

Hello there.

Here is my second attempt at posting pics. My pics came out blurry. The shoes are black alligator by Mezlan plat. line, Duchamp socks, Tom James/Holland and Sherry black pants, Duchamp shirt, cufflinks and tie with a black Allen Edmonds belt.

Loud but I like it and I guess since I'm paying the bill for it, that is all that counts. : )

Brad

https://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm264/mitchell172/


----------



## Mannix

mitchell172 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Here is my second attempt at posting pics. My pics came out blurry. The shoes are black alligator by Mezlan plat. line, Duchamp socks, Tom James/Holland and Sherry black pants, Duchamp shirt, cufflinks and tie with a black Allen Edmonds belt.
> 
> Loud but I like it and I guess since I'm paying the bill for it, that is all that counts. : )
> 
> Brad
> 
> https://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm264/mitchell172/


Great socks, but I have to say that everything else is way to loud for me.


----------



## jhcam8

As I said on the SF, "Killer overcoat, Holdfast"

Some wintery gear:
RL sheepskin, Italy and RLBL cashmere shawl; RL widewales; BB belt, shoes, socks


----------



## Mannix

jhcam, those boots and that sweaters are very cool! Is the sweater by Polo Ralph Lauren, I saw one just like it the other day?


----------



## JordanH.

JordanH. said:


> first attempt at a bow tie. i'm in the sound room at my church in these. taken on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scuff on my shoe which i didn't notice until i was about to put them on. i don't know what they rubbed up against


Love/ Hate, anyone? Just looking for more advice. Thanks.


----------



## Mannix

Jordan, I like your bow tie but perhaps a more colored/patterned one would be more appropriate with jeans, your silver one looks more formal. I really like your pocket square, Robert Talbott?


----------



## JordanH.

^It was brought to my attention on another forum that my shots were dark and fuzzy and that I should've taken a full length one. I guess that's what I get for using a phone's camera. Still, I should have shown more consideration to the people who often visit this thread with better shots.

P.S.-I couldn't edit my old post, which is warrant for this new one.


----------



## JordanH.

Mannix said:


> Jordan, I like your bow tie but perhaps a more colored/patterned one would be more appropriate with jeans, your silver one looks more formal. I really like your pocket square, Robert Talbott?


Actually, I don't know the brand of the square. When Hurricane Ike came, I stayed at my brother's. There's a thrift store down the street from him and I found it there, along with this red one with blue/green/light gray paisley print that automatically became my favorites. They were both .99, I believe. This one, in particular, is thick. I have not felt one as thick as this before. But hey, I'm happy. This is a reason that I believe that thrifting is a good idea, especially in my situation (college student).

And, as for the bow tie, that is my first new one. I have another from a thrift store but the colors are black, red, yellow, and cyan. This is also my first time wearing one, so I didn't want to start out too flamboyant. But, I do want to end there .


----------



## jhcam8

Mannix said:


> jhcam, those boots and that sweaters are very cool! Is the sweater by Polo Ralph Lauren, I saw one just like it the other day?


Thanks, Mannix! Yes, it's a RL Purple Label in heavy knit cashmere. Very warm.


----------



## Mannix

jhcam8 said:


> Thanks, Mannix! Yes, it's a RL Purple Label in heavy knit cashmere. Very warm.


NVM even better...Purple Label


----------



## Mannix

JordanH. said:


> Actually, I don't know the brand of the square. When Hurricane Ike came, I stayed at my brother's. There's a thrift store down the street from him and I found it there, along with this red one with blue/green/light gray paisley print that automatically became my favorites. They were both .99, I believe. This one, in particular, is thick. I have not felt one as thick as this before. But hey, I'm happy. This is a reason that I believe that thrifting is a good idea, especially in my situation (college student).
> 
> And, as for the bow tie, that is my first new one. I have another from a thrift store but the colors are black, red, yellow, and cyan. This is also my first time wearing one, so I didn't want to start out too flamboyant. But, I do want to end there .


I wish I lived in a larger city, because I do not have any decent thrift stores where I am. Great buy at 99 cents a piece.

I can't really pull off a bow tie, except for a black tie event where one is expected.


----------



## upr_crust

*Better late than never . . .*

Images from the last two days

2009/01/05














































2009/01/06





































Hope that you'll enjoy . . .


----------



## Mannix

upr crust, great suits :aportnoy: Are those your two new suits you were talking about from BB or am I thinking about someone else? You wear your fedora's with such conviction, it's nice to see. Most of the time when gents wear hats they look out of place, and they lack your confidence.


----------



## JordanH.

Upr, your suits/ fits are great. The second pair are NICE!



Mannix said:


> I wish I lived in a larger city, because I do not have any decent thrift stores where I am. Great buy at 99 cents a piece.
> 
> I can't really pull off a bow tie, except for a black tie event where one is expected.


I believe that you could. I think it's the confidence you wear it with, honestly. I'm very fat and used to be very timid but a life of being ridiculed for my weight/height certainly brought me out of that. And, I thank God that I was ridiculed then. If I wasn't treated badly then, I would not be the person I am today.

Anyway, enough of my life story. Here are some pictures I snapped not long ago. The shirt is Tommy Hilfiger with a green/ white mini houndstooth pattern. My mother bought it for me a long time ago when it was too big and too long for me .








the neck should fit me this way but always looks loose when I unbutton it








And, finally, this is my new cardigan. It is, to my memory, my first. Brown with gray elbow patches, which I'm not in love with.


----------



## gnatty8

JordanH. said:


> Love/ Hate, anyone? Just looking for more advice. Thanks.


What Mannix said. The bow you are wearing is too close in color to your shirt, and gets lost in your shirt. I didn't even realize you were wearing one at first. Can't tell anything else from the pictures, since its hard to get a picture of the fit or how everything came together.


----------



## Mannix

I like it with the cardigan. I have so many cardigans, they're my favorite sweater to layer with.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Excellente! :aportnoy::aportnoy:



upr_crust said:


> Images from the last two days
> 
> 2009/01/05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009/01/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you'll enjoy . . .


----------



## mcarthur

yachtie said:


> I'll check it out- I'm thinking a Cinnamon c-crown with a bound edge brim.


Sounds good! Checkout the new walnut felt


----------



## TheEarl

JordanH. said:


> the neck should fit me this way but always looks loose when I unbutton it


I think you'll do better with a v-neck tshirt to go with the unbuttoned collar.

On your previous post, as others said, the tie doesn't stand out enough from the shirt, the jeans seem a bit out of place IMO, and the A+ on the pocket silk.


----------



## brokencycle

mysharona said:


> Thank you! Today's shirt is actually lavender and white herringbone, but it is very difficult to see from the photo.


I love the shirt - have one just like it.


----------



## upr_crust

*The suits pictured are indeed the ones that I've been . . .*

. . . babbling about for the last two days.

The pictures which I finally posted last night were of the the suits which I described earlier in the week (Mon. and Tues. AM).

Glad that you liked them, in any case (you, too, welldressed, and jordan), and my fedoras are worn with a lot of practice - I've been effectively bald (i.e. I gave up all pretense of not being bald) for the last 15 years, and I've been wearing some form of hat ever since. Somehow, fedoras/trilbys look good on me, so I continue to wear them.



Mannix said:


> upr crust, great suits :aportnoy: Are those your two new suits you were talking about from BB or am I thinking about someone else? You wear your fedora's with such conviction, it's nice to see. Most of the time when gents wear hats they look out of place, and they lack your confidence.


----------



## upr_crust

*+1 on the new coat, holdfast . . .*

Coat is way kewl - we like it a lot! :icon_smile_big:



Holdfast said:


> Aquascutum; picked it up yesterday and already one of my favourite coats!
> 
> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I'm not due back at work properly until next week, and have been feeling lazy, hence the few days old face fuzz... I'll probably either get fed up beforehand, or decide what to do next Monday morning!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000261.jpg


This look is especially nice! Lovely use of complementing colours/tones - the palette reminds me of a little of Water Lilies.

(yes, I know I need some better fitting shirts; they're in the works!)


----------



## Thewaxmania

upr_crst, love the second pair of shoes the wholecuts with the medallions. Great.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Not cold at all, today*



Holdfast said:


> (yes, I know I need some better fitting shirts; they're in the works!)


Still holidays, Holdfast?
I really like that overcoat!

Still not cold today...










...but I still could use a soft cashmere..


----------



## Mannix

Fantastic ensemble V, you coordinate clothing very well. Top notch, once again. 

Pants seem a little long, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Still holidays, Holdfast?


Yes! :devil:



> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3428/3176413453_7c7f953a70_o.jpg


Nice tie/jacket combo. I struggle to match ties to that kind of fabric pattern.


----------



## upr_crust

*The shoes are from a French store called Bexley . . .*

. . . and were something of an impulse buy.

I saw the store on my way down the Blvd. Raspail, and saw the shoes, and had to have them - the first pair of wholecuts with a shape that wasn't too dull or too extreme.

Bexley has a website - www. bexley.fr, I think - Google "Chaussures Bexley" and you should be able to find it.



Thewaxmania said:


> upr_crst, love the second pair of shoes the wholecuts with the medallions. Great.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfits. I like the light green tie with the green cufflinks. I would not have thought of that.


----------



## JordanH.

TheEarl said:


> I think you'll do better with a v-neck tshirt to go with the unbuttoned collar.
> 
> On your previous post, as others said, the tie doesn't stand out enough from the shirt, the jeans seem a bit out of place IMO, and the A+ on the pocket silk.


Thanks for the advice. It seems that even when people dislike what I'm wearing, they love the square! Guess I'll be on the look out for more :icon_smile:


----------



## Tonyp

themanfromlisbon said:


> Still holidays, Holdfast?
> I really like that overcoat!
> 
> Still not cold today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I still could use a soft cashmere..


Great jacket, I have the identical pattern. What make is yours. Mine is from Battistone, at Barneys NY on sale last winter.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*The scarf.....*



upr_crust said:


> . . . babbling about for the last two days.
> 
> The pictures which I finally posted last night were of the the suits which I described earlier in the week (Mon. and Tues. AM).
> 
> Glad that you liked them, in any case (you, too, welldressed, and jordan), and my fedoras are worn with a lot of practice - I've been effectively bald (i.e. I gave up all pretense of not being bald) for the last 15 years, and I've been wearing some form of hat ever since. Somehow, fedoras/trilbys look good on me, so I continue to wear them.


Sorry if this has been answered already, but is the patterned scarf from Paul Stuart? It's very nice!


----------



## Canadian

Here's me today. Sort of a hybrid between business casual and boardroom attire, but my latest round of drycleaning isn't ready till Friday (i let all my suits get dirty at the same rate).


----------



## Tonyp

^ suits don't get dirty. I rarely dry clean a suit. If I have worn it excessively or sweated heavily in the summer I may send it out reluctantly. dry cleaning will remove the natural oils in the wool, wear out the fabric and make the fabric look shiney and hard. try not to do this otherwise you will be buying new suits long before you need them.


----------



## Canadian

Tonyp,

I wasn't talking about getting them dirty by sitting in a closet. I mean everyday dirty, as in having food or drink spilled, or dirt and dust permeate the fabric from work. I simply wore them all to the point where getting them dry-cleaned was a good choice.

I work in commercial printing (department supervisor), so I'd say, yes my suits get dirty.

Thomas


----------



## upr_crust

*The scarf is not from Stuart's . . .*

. . . it's from Ede & Ravenscroft in London (the Burlington Gardens store).

I was in London in November, and wanted to buy at least one thing that I thought was unusual and striking-looking, and the scarf fit the bill. (If you're looking for a silk scarf with a bold pattern, try Hickey-Freeman - the downtown store has one in blue with bold paisleys in a fairly heavy silk with knotted fringe that is quite nice.)

Thank you for noticing!



PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but is the patterned scarf from Paul Stuart? It's very nice!


----------



## LVP

Attempting to pay homage (with the pose) to _the man_:


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for today . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for today (text) . . .*

For all of my sartorial excesses (and I can be a bit extreme in my attire), there are days on which I choose not to find new and more esoteric colour combinations, hence today's attire.

Steel blue pinstriped 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (Hickey Freeman, via Syms)

White straight-collared shirt, double cuffs (Paul Stuart - hand-me-down)

Dark red/dark blue large-scale paisley patterned tie (J. Press)

Collar pin (at this point, vintage - bought by myself some 20+ years ago - channelling my inner Gordon Gecko, I guess)

Oval enamel cufflinks, toggle backs, field of dark red over striated metal edged in blue, gold edging (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

Brooks Bros. Cologne for Gentlemen (their new promotion - from a small bottle given as a gift for spending too much money there last month)

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Maroon/gold printed silk scarf, lined in solid maroon woven wool (BB - a new indulgence, from the current sale)

Black lamb suede/shearling "ambassador's" hat (C21)

Enough attire to make it through a normal Thursday, no?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks, Mannix, Holdfast and Tonyp

Tonyp, the jacket is from Sacoor Bros., a nice portuguese brand. But I think that in USA, they only have a store in Miami. I bought it some years ago, but keep the shape


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Now, today is really cold here*

...if you call 2ºC cold:icon_smile:

So, I put some red going on, just to warm the day



















Can't remember the last time I used these shoes...


----------



## EAV

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Holdfast

LVP said:


> Attempting to pay homage (with the pose) to _the man_


Dangerous. You'll get assassins on your tail.



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3094/3179914836_d6c91d4743_o.jpg


I like the elephant tie.

Still on my hols, and still casual. Plus, I'm wearing my most deliciously tacky pair of shoes today. It's all good.


----------



## mysharona

JordanH. said:


> Love/ Hate, anyone? Just looking for more advice. Thanks.


While I agree with the others regarding the color of your bowtie, I must commend your first attempt at tying one. You did very well. 
Your ensemble looks very nice, but the one thing I don't know that I like is the hue of your jeans. They look somewhat green, and I would stick with a dark indigo. All in all, very nice.


----------



## Zingari

Still on my hols, and still casual. Plus, I'm wearing my most deliciously tacky pair of shoes today. It's all good. 

[/quote]

I have to agree with you I'm afraid. They look plastic and have personally never liked black shoes with 'The Devil's Cloth'. As you on your hols you are excused.


----------



## Pelham

Some of the things I've been wearing lately.

First jacket is white and brown herringbone tweed, second is black velvet, third is a grey glen plaid wool/mohair blend suit with a thin green overcheck.

I don't know how much I like the Fair Isle pullover... it's not a design that I really love, but I wanted to have at least one in my wardrobe, so I took a chance and paired it with the velvet as it was a tonal match.




























Trousers and shoes for the above. Pardon the dirty mirror:


----------



## mysharona

Today-
Slim fit shirt, Calvin Klein
Slim tie, chocolate, Calvin Klein
T&Co tiebar
Navy blazer, MTM, Konen
Cream trousers, Claiborne
Chocolate belt, DKNY
Rolex Air King wristwatch
















Banana Republic driving mocs in chocolate suede- breaking the rules by wearing socks with them, but it's chilly out!








Yesterday, I was off, and wore this ensemble:
Shirt by Emporio Armani
Vintage slim tie by Hathaway, T&Co tiebar
Cordoroy trousers by Banana Republic
Socks by Old Navy 
Nantuckett Driving loafers by Banana Republic
Rolex YachtMaster wristwatch


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Mannix

Pelham said:


> Some of the things I've been wearing lately.
> 
> First jacket is white and brown herringbone tweed, second is black velvet, third is a grey glen plaid wool/mohair blend suit with a thin green overcheck.
> 
> I don't know how much I like the Fair Isle pullover... it's not a design that I really love, but I wanted to have at least one in my wardrobe, so I took a chance and paired it with the velvet as it was a tonal match.
> 
> BTW the fair isle is great, I love anything and everything with that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trousers and shoes for the above. Pardon the dirty mirror:


I like all of your ensembles except for the red shirt with the black bow tie, it just looks out of place with this suit especially. The shoes are great though, are they the red and brown loafers by Gucci...I think fall of 07 or spring of 08?


----------



## Mannix

I'm giving this tie another chance, I think it looks better with this green shirt. Everything is Polo Ralph Lauren except for the ivory cardigan which is Banana Republic. I know it's pretty casual...but I don't need to wear suits on a daily basis yet so a cardigan it is.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


>


I really like the simplicity of this, it's just fantastic! Great blazer btw.


----------



## Tonyp

Mannix said:


> I'm giving this tie another chance, I think it looks better with this green shirt. Everything is Polo Ralph Lauren except for the ivory cardigan which is Banana Republic. I know it's pretty casual...but I don't need to wear suits on a daily basis yet so a cardigan it is.


I like the tie with the shirt. also an ecru or eggshell shirt will work. I love to dress like that, too bad I need to wear more formal stuff in the office.


----------



## BLFancher

Now THAT shirt looks so much better with that tie! The color is from the same pallette as the tie...

Nice


----------



## Bowling Greener

Teal green shirts can be tricky to pull off, but that tie goes great with it!


----------



## mysharona

BLFancher said:


> Now THAT shirt looks so much better with that tie! The color is from the same pallette as the tie...
> 
> Nice


I must say that the knot looks formed better than last time too. I like the neutral color pallette with the mint green, which is not neutral but keeps a muted hue. This is put together very nicely. I like the sweater as well. I think the elbow patches really make the sweater! Nice going Mannix!


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I really like the simplicity of this, it's just fantastic! Great blazer btw.


Thank you! It's my best "American Gigolo" without looking so utterly '80's (loved the movie and the fashion, time considered, but only about 5% of what Gere wore in that film would look right today).


----------



## mogultv

Mannix said:


> I think this all works well together. You did very well.
> 
> I'm giving this tie another chance, I think it looks better with this green shirt. Everything is Polo Ralph Lauren except for the ivory cardigan which is Banana Republic. I know it's pretty casual...but I don't need to wear suits on a daily basis yet so a cardigan it is.


I think this all works well together. You did very well.


----------



## Mannix

Thank you all! I definitely like this shirt a lot better than previously. For my dinner engagement I swapped out the cardigan for a brown herringbone blazer, that also looked nice. :aportnoy:


----------



## Pelham

Mannix said:


> I like all of your ensembles except for the red shirt with the black bow tie, it just looks out of place with this suit especially. The shoes are great though, are they the red and brown loafers by Gucci...I think fall of 07 or spring of 08?


Thanks... you might be right about the shirt- I wanted to broaden the tonal range but it may have been wrong with that choice of neckwear. One likes to try though.

The shoes aren't Gucci, they're imitation bought off ebay :icon_smile: The seller even told me. Top-notch imitation though.


----------



## Mannix

Pelham said:


> Thanks... you might be right about the shirt- I wanted to broaden the tonal range but it may have been wrong with that choice of neckwear. One likes to try though.
> 
> The shoes aren't Gucci, they're imitation bought off ebay :icon_smile: The seller even told me. Top-notch imitation though.


Immitation...that's naughty. :devil:

Nothing wrong with trying new colors and patterns...


----------



## JordanH.

mysharona said:


> While I agree with the others regarding the color of your bowtie, I must commend your first attempt at tying one. You did very well.
> Your ensemble looks very nice, but the one thing I don't know that I like is the hue of your jeans. They look somewhat green, and I would stick with a dark indigo. All in all, very nice.


Thanks! the jeans are dark blue. still, thanks!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Dangerous. You'll get assassins on your tail.
> 
> I like the elephant tie.
> 
> Still on my hols, and still casual. Plus, I'm wearing my most deliciously tacky pair of shoes today. It's all good.


Not really my kind of shoes:icon_smile:. Though, the ensemble is perfect for hols (all?)

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Pelham said:


> Some of the things I've been wearing lately.
> 
> First jacket is white and brown herringbone tweed, second is black velvet, third is a grey glen plaid wool/mohair blend suit with a thin green overcheck.
> 
> I don't know how much I like the Fair Isle pullover... it's not a design that I really love, but I wanted to have at least one in my wardrobe, so I took a chance and paired it with the velvet as it was a tonal match.


I agree with Mannix about that shirt. And the suit deserves something more classic. 
But the other ensemble looks nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Today-
> Slim fit shirt, Calvin Klein
> Slim tie, chocolate, Calvin Klein
> T&Co tiebar
> Navy blazer, MTM, Konen
> Cream trousers, Claiborne
> Chocolate belt, DKNY
> Rolex Air King wristwatch


Well, well:icon_smile: Finally you decided to wear the "infamous" white trousers in Winter. And really they look nice

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> I'm giving this tie another chance, I think it looks better with this green shirt. Everything is Polo Ralph Lauren except for the ivory cardigan which is Banana Republic. I know it's pretty casual...but I don't need to wear suits on a daily basis yet so a cardigan it is.


Yes Mannix, it looks better. Though I had nothing against the previous ensemble, it's an improvement.
I like that pullover. I think they are called "isle of...something", and I've been looking for one without any success.

Cheers

V


----------



## Jovan

Mannix, that is a wonderful Fair Isle. From where did you get it?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Cold Day, Sunshine*


----------



## upr_crust

*Something more casual, and the last hurrah from the BB sale this season . . .*


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Upr. Sharp tie!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Something more casual, and the last hurrah from the BB sale this season (text) . . .*

It being Friday, I have opted for something somewhat less intimidatingly formal. This meshes nicely with my last (and fiscal probity hopes my final) purchase from the Brooks Bros. sale this season - today's sports jacket was a very recent (as in Wednesday) purchase from the Brethren.

Prince of Wales plaid sports jacket - 2-button, center vent, Madison model (BB)

Azalea pink (that's what the manufacturer called it) pinpoint oxford shirt, tab collar, button cuffs (Lands' End)

Royal blue silk foulard tie, printed with a pattern of tiny hedgehogs confronting snails (Thomas Pink)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (I regret not co-ordinating a coloured silk pocket square to this ensemble, but even the best of us have mental lapses)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy blue worsted wool trousers, pleated and cuffed (JAB)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury, Paris, France)

Floris Cefiro (superior to yesterday's cologne, Brooks Bros. new cologne for gentlemen - not offensive, but not to my taste)

For outerwear:

Brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Solid royal blue cashmere scarf (Westaway & Westaway, London)

Tan cashmere/wool cap (BB)

Enough attire to face the last day of the work week, one hopes . . .

P.S. - Holdfast, those shoes from yesterday are VERY tacky, in an entertaining sort of way - one occasionally needs an object outside the bounds of "good" taste to spice up proceedings, no?


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Prince of Wales plaid sports jacket - 2-button, center vent, Madison model (BB)


Nice jacket! I've sold a few similar ones recently; they're definitely growing on me.



> P.S. - Holdfast, those shoes from yesterday are VERY tacky, in an entertaining sort of way - one occasionally needs an object outside the bounds of "good" taste to spice up proceedings, no?


Precisely! Good taste can be terribly tiresome sometimes.


----------



## Texan

themanfromlisbon said:


>


What a truly beautiful suit! Bravo Bravo Bravo.


----------



## JordanH.

Mannix said:


> I'm giving this tie another chance, I think it looks better with this green shirt. Everything is Polo Ralph Lauren except for the ivory cardigan which is Banana Republic. I know it's pretty casual...but I don't need to wear suits on a daily basis yet so a cardigan it is.


this is nice. i am really digging the tie and the under sweater. really really nice.


----------



## Mannix

JordanH. said:


> this is nice. i am really digging the tie and the under sweater. really really nice.


Thank you! I'm always cold, so with chunkier cardigans especially I almost always layer with a vest underneath. I'm all about layering...


----------



## Zebulon Pike

Mannix -- The zippered sweater is really cool, but I'm going to be a dissenting voice here by saying that I think the overall effect is kind of jarring and unbalanced for me. You live in a much colder place than me, but the two sweaters seems... odd. (I think the v-neck would produce a much nicer effect under a jacket.) The outer sweater seems too casual for a tie; if I did wear one, I'd probably pick something with more texture.

I seem like the picky guy with your stuff lately, but I generally think you do a very good job.

More bad mobile pics for me today, including a couple of close-ups that hopefully show the pattern of the suit.














































As you can probably tell, the color is not great on these either.

Brownish flannel 2B suit with royal, red, and grey (?) windowpane (Southwick)
Blue basketweave (?) cutaway collar shirt (Lewin)
Red tie (Tie Rack/Frangi)
Dark brown brogues (Loake Exeter)
Dark brown, light brown, red, and pink argyle socks (Banana Republic?)
Navy, royal, and sky enamel boxes on silver cufflinks (Tyrwhitt)
Dark brown belt
White linen pocket square


----------



## Mannix

Zebulon Pike said:


> Mannix -- The zippered sweater is really cool, but I'm going to be a dissenting voice here by saying that I think the overall effect is kind of jarring and unbalanced for me. You live in a much colder place than me, but the two sweaters seems... odd. (I think the v-neck would produce a much nicer effect under a jacket.) The outer sweater seems too casual for a tie; if I did wear one, I'd probably pick something with more texture.
> 
> I seem like the picky guy with your stuff lately, but I generally think you do a very good job.


I use the practice of extreme layering out of necessity, not for the effect most of the time. I am always cold...even in summertime. I wear a tie with this cardigan because I do not like how my shirt collar sits underneath the sweater if I do not wear a tie. I will say though, that later that evening I did swap the cardigan for a brown herringbone sport coat. It looked nicer, but not as warm. Thank you for your opinion, I really appreciate it!

BTW I really like your windowpane suit, it's terrific! I will say though that I'm not a fan of solid shirts with solid ties. I try to have one or the other with a pattern....sometimes both. Great texture on that shirt from what I can tell.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Well done Mannix, great colour combinations.


----------



## Mannix

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Well done Mannix, great colour combinations.


Thank you! First time with a green shirt...I don't really wear much outside the realm of white, blue, and lavender.


----------



## BLFancher

Love that look, Lisbon! I love a check suit done well.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks a lot, Texan and BLFancher:icon_smile:

Holdfast, that's a nice ensemble, with a beautiful coat.
I know that sometimes it's a need, but I can never use hats. Even if I was bald and the weather truly awful, I couldn´t use one. I tried but it's intolerable, I start to seat (perhaps the brains begining to melt):icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Zebulon Pike said:


> More bad mobile pics for me today, including a couple of close-ups that hopefully show the pattern of the suit.


It looks very nice, Zebulon
It's really a pity that pictures are not fair to the quality of the presented ensemble

Cheers

V.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> I know that sometimes it's a need, but I can never use hats. Even if I was bald and the weather truly awful, I couldn´t use one. I tried but it's intolerable, I start to seat (perhaps the brains begining to melt):icon_smile:


:icon_smile_big:

Well, they're definitely needed in the UK at the moment. Majorly sub-zero temperatures. :crazy:


----------



## Lancer

Since I ride with the National Lancers (Mass. Governor's Horse Gueard), I ride as many times per week as possible just to stay in shape. Here's what I'm wearing today.

Ariat Challenger Field Boots with Spurs
Original 1938 US Army Officer's Elastique fall front breeches
Woodland BDU Shirt (Lancer regulation wear)
M-65 BDU Jacket with Liner (Lancer Regulation wear)
Schooling Helmet (Lancer Regulation wear)

By the way, we're always looking for new recruits. I am the webmaster:
https://www.nationallancers.org


----------



## trailer36

xpost for SF. Keeping it classic at work meeting today:


----------



## Mannix

trailer36 that's a purty tie, and I quite like that watch.


----------



## BLFancher

I like the watch too...and I'm not a "watch guy".


----------



## Pr B

*Day off....*

It's my day off, not going anywhere, so, what this forum would appreciate:

Watch: Mondaine (with black face) and "Bond" NATO strap

Shoes: Haflinger clogs


----------



## Jovan

trailer36: Classic, simple, elegant. Good job. Was there no occasion for the jacket?


----------



## Mannix

Pr B said:


> It's my day off, not going anywhere, so, what this forum would appreciate:
> 
> Watch: Mondaine (with black face) and "Bond" NATO strap
> 
> Shoes: Haflinger clogs


I wear a NATO strap too...just as Sean Connery did in his James Bond movies.


----------



## trailer36

Jovan said:


> trailer36: Classic, simple, elegant. Good job. Was there no occasion for the jacket?


thanks Jovan. I didnt wear a jacket honestly because I need to buy some new ones and the ones i have are too big!


----------



## thunderw21

*Perry Ellis belted back jacket
*'50s Dacron tie
*Overcoat custom made in Japan, 1964
*RL trousers
*AE shoes
*Penny's scarf
*'40s Lee fedora


----------



## Mannix

thunder, I like you tie bar, and overcoat especially. You mix modern and vintage clothing together quite well.


----------



## rgrossicone

Prosepct Park Alliance Brooklyn Industries Tee
JCrew Vintage Skinny Jeans
LLBean mocs
Brooklyn Industries University Hat and Scarf
Abercrombie & Fitch Vintage Parka (very warm!)


----------



## domenico

*Truly Elegant*



thunderw21 said:


> *Perry Ellis belted back jacket
> *'50s Dacron tie
> *Overcoat custom made in Japan, 1964
> *RL trousers
> *AE shoes
> *Penny's scarf
> *'40s Lee fedora


Good Choice. Very elegant, impeccable. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## thunderw21

Much appreciated, gents!


----------



## mysharona

Hand-made shirt and 2-button suit by Astor & Black
Silk tie by Oscar de la Renta
Tiebar, T&Co.
Rado watch
Vintage silver cufflinks
Socks by Old Navy
Wingtips by Bostonian Premier


----------



## dchandler2

*Happy New Year*

First post for this year. I have not posted in a while. Comments are appreciated. Thanks
Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection
Trousers = JAB Gaberdine
Tie = Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt = Daniel Cremieux
Footwear = Crocket & Jones Savile Monk Straps
Watch = Citizen EcoDrive
Pocket Square = Silk from Dilliards
Belt = Claiborne


----------



## Bowling Greener

That's a good outfit, dchandler2.

IMO, the best shirt color to pair with a gold tie is blue.


----------



## mysharona

Bowling Greener said:


> That's a good outfit, dchandler2.
> 
> IMO, the best shirt color to pair with a gold tie is blue.


I agree, although there is definitely nothing wrong with what you've done here. The pant length is perfect and everything looks put together with thought. With that collar, however, I would recommend a windsor knot. I love the color/pattern of the blazer.

Regarding my post of earlier today, I had my wife take a semi-full length that I thought I might include.
Cheers.


----------



## Mannix

I really like your suit mysharona, I have gained so much respect and love for windowpane in the past few months. As always, top notch...


----------



## dchandler2

*Great suggestions*



> Thanks Mysharona. I will try a windsor knot with that type of collar next time. I like your outfit. That blue looks good. Nice matching of patterens





> Gold tie with a blue shirt. I will have to keep that color combination in mind. Thanks Bowling Greener.


Thanks for the suggestions



mysharona said:


> I agree, although there is definitely nothing wrong with what you've done here. The pant length is perfect and everything looks put together with thought. With that collar, however, I would recommend a windsor knot. I love the color/pattern of the blazer.
> 
> Regarding my post of earlier today, I had my wife take a semi-full length that I thought I might include.
> Cheers.


----------



## mysharona

*On the lilac shirt....*



dchandler2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions


Although blue is a pretty classic combo with gold, I think the lilac was an excellent choice because of the reddish brown in the jacket. The lilac color is essentially blue+red, and serves as an anchor for the reds in the jacket. It looks very good. I am fond of lavender/lilac myself and often wear these colors in my shirts. Well done. Post more often!


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I really like your suit mysharona, I have gained so much respect and love for windowpane in the past few months. As always, top notch...


Thank you sir! Being long and lanky definitely helps when wearing windowpane. Not all body types can get away with it. I consider myself lucky, because windowpane is great for a business suit that doubles as cocktail party wear!


----------



## deandbn

Mannix said:


>


Mannix I think the colours and shapes going on here are great.:icon_smile_wink:

Oh, and yes I think this tie looks better with this green shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

*Starting the week with a formal splash . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Text for today's posting . . .*

As the day is cold, but sunny, here in NYC, I decided to take advantage of the fair weather and dress in a more formal manner than necessary for work. I hope that the jolt of "fashion" will help make my Monday more productive, or at least more pleasant.

Navy 3-piece striped suit, 2-button, center vent four-pocket waistcoast, pleated trousers (BB MTM)

Lavender horizontal pencil-striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Dark blue silk paisley tie (Paul Stuart)

Vermeil and navy enamel cufflinks, with the Golden Fleece emblem (BB - you were expecting anything else?)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain (modern replacement pocket watch)

Navy silk jacquard braces, emblem of the Golden Fleece (BB - hmm - I'm wearing more emblems that I had first thought - oh, well . . .)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Patou for Men

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo via Syms)

Navy and gold silk jacquard scarf, lined in navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Navy velour fedora

Enough attire to face the elements on a Monday, perhaps?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


You always dress in a...how can I say it? ... distinguished way. But above all, I do like your shirts. That colors (lavender, mauve, light violet or purple) are very dear to me. (But of course, who cares for Matisse, must know it all)

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> First post for this year. I have not posted in a while. Comments are appreciated. Thanks
> Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection
> Trousers = JAB Gaberdine
> Tie = Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt = Daniel Cremieux
> Footwear = Crocket & Jones Savile Monk Straps
> Watch = Citizen EcoDrive
> Pocket Square = Silk from Dilliards
> Belt = Claiborne


Excelent cut of that coat. It's really very nice.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Regarding my post of earlier today, I had my wife take a semi-full length that I thought I might include.
> Cheers.


Perhaps the prettiest suit you have posted here. It's very, very nice, and a "golden" cut, too.
I really dig the ensemble, though I would try a darker tie, Or no:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## NEW_Rome

My first attempt at a stroller:

Kenneth Cole shirt (hidden placket, long points on collar, no breast pocket, double-cuff)
Lineage tie
Custom green waistcoat
Brandini double-breasted blazer
Gray-check George trousers

Apologies for the cuff not showing. I recently purchased the blazer at a thrift store and have not had the time to get it tailored yet.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, V . . .*

Your visual contributions to this thread are also very pleasing to the eye, and you take a more relaxed attitude towards dressing well than I seem to be able. I should learn that from you.

As for the colour of today's shirt, I am very fond of it as well. I find that lavender/light violet shirts work well with very dark suits, and today's shirt is a slim-fit from Brooks, the best thing about which is that I can actually get into it (that might not have been true a couple of years ago).

As it happens, I am also very fond of the work of Henri Matisse as well :icon_smile:.



themanfromlisbon said:


> You always dress in a...how can I say it? ... distinguished way. But above all, I do like your shirts. That colors (lavender, mauve, light violet or purple) are very dear to me. (But of course, who cares for Matisse, must know it all)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b367/thunderw21/front010.jpg


Snappy combo!

Not totally convinced by that particular pair of baggy jeans (if that's what they are?), but very much digging the whole concept.



NEW_Rome said:


> My first attempt at a stroller


Nice idea, but I'm not sure a 6x1 configuration flatters you.

Truly appalling lighting in today's photos required hefty image-processing. Very wet & overcast morning!


----------



## NEW_Rome

Holdfast said:


> Snappy combo!
> 
> 
> NEW_Rome said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My first attempt at a stroller_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea, but I'm not sure a 6x1 configuration flatters you.
Click to expand...

What configuration would you suggest? The only other configuration I know is 6x2, though I don't own one .


----------



## Thewaxmania

dchandler2 said:


> First post for this year. I have not posted in a while. Comments are appreciated. Thanks
> Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection
> Trousers = JAB Gaberdine
> Tie = Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt = Daniel Cremieux
> Footwear = Crocket & Jones Savile Monk Straps
> Watch = Citizen EcoDrive
> Pocket Square = Silk from Dilliards
> Belt = Claiborne


I really like that coat! Nice ensemble.


----------



## The Louche

^

Dchandler,

Consider getting those trousers cuffed - pleated trousers scream out for cuffs


----------



## Holdfast

NEW_Rome said:


> What configuration would you suggest? The only other configuration I know is 6x2, though I don't own one .


I'd say if you wanted to stick with DBs, then a 6x2 with a higher buttoning stance, might work better. yachtie has posted some good examples of this... like this one.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*Astor & Black*

Thanks for posting this. It is the first time that I have seen someone actually wearing an A&B suit. Nice fit.

Did you specify the high gorge, or is that an A&B house style? Or maybe it is a matter of how you are posed?



mysharona said:


> I agree, although there is definitely nothing wrong with what you've done here. The pant length is perfect and everything looks put together with thought. With that collar, however, I would recommend a windsor knot. I love the color/pattern of the blazer.
> 
> Regarding my post of earlier today, I had my wife take a semi-full length that I thought I might include.
> Cheers.


----------



## dchandler2

Thanks. I am thinking about going with plain front trousers in the near future. Most of my trousers are pleated and I think that it is time for a change. Would you recommend that I get the plain front trousers pleated?



The Louche said:


> ^
> 
> Dchandler,
> 
> Consider getting those trousers cuffed - pleated trousers scream out for cuffs


----------



## gnatty8

Monday morning, white shirt:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Back to the grind*

TaT Navy Flannel Blazer (3x2)
RLBL Blue Shirt
PRL Plaid Tie
Mackay Tweed Pants w/ 2 inch cuff
Missioni Black Belt
Red Argyle Socks
JV Black Oxford


----------



## rgrossicone

I'm using photobucket...does anyone know why my pics are coming out this size, they used to be bigger...?


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> I'm using photobucket...does anyone know why my pics are coming out this size, they used to be bigger...?


I use photobucket, and mine are always fricken huge...as of today there is no change in size for me.


----------



## omanae

mysharona said:


>


I like the ensemble, however it seems as if the roll of the lapel stops short, almost like a 2 roll 3. Is this the case or just an illusion of the photo? If it is that way, was it intentional?


----------



## dchandler2

Thewaxmania said:


> I really like that coat! Nice ensemble.


Thanks I like it to. One of my Christmas presents.


----------



## base615

Hi guys, been pretty busy recently so haven't been able to post. Hope everyone is well. 

Anyway, today I was wearing the following and looking rumpled after a day at work;

Suit: Bespoke by Adamo Marrone (Charcoal)
Shirt: Bespoke by Charles Nakhle (Pink)
Tie: Canali (Burgandy/pink/blues)
Pocket Square: Ermnenegildo Zegna (Pink edge/brown mottled middle)
Belt: Nodopiano (Black)
Shoes: MTO oxford semi brogue by G&L Handmade Shoes (Black)
Cufflinks: Bespoke sterling silver chain links by a woman I met in Sydney
Watch: 1966 vintage Omega Constellation


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

rgrossicone said:


> I'm using photobucket...does anyone know why my pics are coming out this size, they used to be bigger...?


The settings must have changed. You need to change the size limit from one of the controls.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

NEW_Rome said:


> What configuration would you suggest? The only other configuration I know is 6x2, though I don't own one .


Yes, 6x2 is best. It would make you look slimmer. The 6x1 buttoning you have makes a 'V' shape which creates the illusion of being very big and wide at the top.

Also, I would go for a more distinct pattern for the trousers. Perhaps a houndstooth check or traditional morning trousers would create more of a contrast. And you should get a pair of well polished pair of Oxfords to complete the ensemble.

Of course, once you start wearing a stroller, you'll continuously try to tweak and improve the whole ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with a certain theme . . .*

. . . the second three-piece suit for me this week.


----------



## Holdfast

I like the tie.



rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5050.jpg


Looks good!



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000277.jpg


Interesting square. I never quite know what to do with those kinds of colours in a square; great example.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Monday morning, white shirt:


quite nice, as always. You arlready know how I like Prince of Wales.
Here, I go specially for the tie

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . the second three-piece suit for me this week.


Nice look. As Holdfast note, the square is...sparkling:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with a certain theme (text) . . .*

By some accident of wardrobe, I find that four of my five three-piece suits are "in rotation" simultaneously, and as it is to become quite cold here by tomorrow, I thought that it would be an amusing and practical idea to wear them all this week.

Today's 3-piece is my newest, bought in the pre-Xmas sales at Brooks this past holiday season.

Grey striped three-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented jacket, pleated trousers, Regent model (BB)

Blue pique-on-pique weave (think of the photo negative of an end-on-end weave) spread collar shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Woven silk satin tie, tiny squares of yellow and royal blue (Lewin)

Multi-colour silk pocket square (J. S. Blank, via Syms - bought to top up a suit purchase in order to maximize a discount coupon)

Yellow braces (BB)

Vintage watch chain

Oval enamel silver cufflinks - yellow enamel edged in royal blue over metal striated in a "spider web" pattern (Penhaligon's)

Grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black gore-sided slipons, broguing on the toes (Astton, Buenos Aires)

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Light brown cashmere D/B overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Oversized cashmere/wool tartan scarf (Aquascutum)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Two down, two to go . . .

Thanks, BTW, Holdfast and Lisbon, for the kind comments


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Bright day, cloudy day*

Not so cold. 


















Cheers!

V.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> By some accident of wardrobe, I find that four of my five three-piece suits are "in rotation" simultaneously, and as it is to become quite cold here by tomorrow, I thought that it would be an amusing and practical idea to wear them all this week.


Certainly the right time of year to be wearing them!



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3117/3194457358_064e838f53_o.jpg


Very classic.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Very classic.


Holdfast:

My first comment to your ensemble just vanished!
But what I was asking then was if it was your first time in a bowtie. The one you are using is pretty.
I never used one since I was a child. I think that in my country we just lost the tradition. Bowtie is almost gone from our stores. And that's a shame

Cheers

V.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Holdfast:
> 
> My first comment to your ensemble just vanished!
> But what I was asking then was if it was your first time in a bowtie. The one you are using is pretty.
> I never used one since I was a child. I think that in my country we just lost the tradition. Bowtie is almost gone from our stores. And that's a shame.


I have a few that I use occasionally. I don't wear them often (maybe once every 6-8 weeks, if that). Just frequently enough to keep everyone at work guessing... :icon_smile_big:

They're a fun option to have around, for when you feel like inspiring a bit of mischief.


----------



## The Louche

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks. I am thinking about going with plain front trousers in the near future. Most of my trousers are pleated and I think that it is time for a change. Would you recommend that I get the plain front trousers pleated?


Do you really mean "do you think I should get the plain front trousers _cuffed_?" If so, I say you have the option. Many here like a cuffed plain front trouser; it can look very sharp. But most would also agree that there is no "requirement" for plain front trousers to be cuffed - they look great with an unfinished bottom as well. Pleated trousers, on the other hand, most certainly "require" a cuff. The pleats create a visual effect that calls for a certain resolution that only cuffs can provide.

Now - maybe you actually _did_ mean "Would you recommend that I get the plain front trousers pleated?" If so, I do not. In fact I've never heard of this being done; it would be a rather time consuming, expensive and difficult alteration _IF_ you could even find a pair of plain fronts with enough extra fabric to form pleats (doubtful). I've had plenty of trousers done the opposite way - pleat fronts changed to plain fronts - with great success. Never what you may be suggesting however.


----------



## The Louche

themanfromlisbon said:


> Not so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.


Sharp! Where did you score those trousers and what are they made out of? I love the touch of sheen that they have...


----------



## The Louche

gnatty8 said:


> Monday morning, white shirt:


This is sharp also! Are those trousers navy blue? If they are you have made a great case for the use of odd navy trousers which so many here bash.


----------



## Mannix

I really really like this tie, Canali has nice silks.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Not so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.


Wow....fantastic V! :aportnoy:

Also, Holdfast, nice to see you in a bow tie...looks great.


----------



## Selectiv

After work.
I don't know how to take pictures of myself


----------



## gnatty8

Crosspost:


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## mogultv

thunderw21 said:


>


Perfect in every detail as always.:aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Thanks for posting this. It is the first time that I have seen someone actually wearing an A&B suit. Nice fit.
> 
> Did you specify the high gorge, or is that an A&B house style? Or maybe it is a matter of how you are posed?


Actually, it's a matter of how it is pressed. It should have been pressed with a lower gorge, resting atop the first button. I didn't notice this until getting it home from having it pressed. I will have it fixed next time. I like to avoid pressing such a garment as much as possible.


----------



## mysharona

omanae said:


> I like the ensemble, however it seems as if the roll of the lapel stops short, almost like a 2 roll 3. Is this the case or just an illusion of the photo? If it is that way, was it intentional?


see above, as PatentLawyerNYC asked the same question.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*Thanks.*



mysharona said:


> Actually, it's a matter of how it is pressed. It should have been pressed with a lower gorge, resting atop the first button. I didn't notice this until getting it home from having it pressed. I will have it fixed next time. I like to avoid pressing such a garment as much as possible.


Thanks for your reply. You are chipping away my A&B skepticism. Perhaps I will try a suit from them......


----------



## mysharona

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Thanks for your reply. You are chipping away my A&B skepticism. Perhaps I will try a suit from them......


The suit was a terrific value. Everything I asked for was done per my expectations, and the jacket is fully canvassed as well. I am however, going to find a different drycleaner!


----------



## mysharona

Something simple today. 
Cashmere zipneck by Boss
Pink shirt by Claiborne
Silk tie by Tommy Hilfiger
Charcoal pinstripe pants by... Perry Ellis? I do believe
Nautica Argyles
Loake semi-brogues
Rolex datejust watch
Belt (not shown) by Hermes


----------



## dchandler2

Louche,

Sorry fot the confusion. I was asking if I should get the plain front trousers cuffed.

As for pleated trousers I would have to agree with you in that I think a cuff would look better.

As for changing plain front trousers into pleated trousers I was not suggesting that. Sorry for not making myself clear and thanks for your insight/comments.



The Louche said:


> Do you really mean "do you think I should get the plain front trousers _cuffed_?" If so, I say you have the option. Many here like a cuffed plain front trouser; it can look very sharp. But most would also agree that there is no "requirement" for plain front trousers to be cuffed - they look great with an unfinished bottom as well. Pleated trousers, on the other hand, most certainly "require" a cuff. The pleats create a visual effect that calls for a certain resolution that only cuffs can provide.
> 
> Now - maybe you actually _did_ mean "Would you recommend that I get the plain front trousers pleated?" If so, I do not. In fact I've never heard of this being done; it would be a rather time consuming, expensive and difficult alteration _IF_ you could even find a pair of plain fronts with enough extra fabric to form pleats (doubtful). I've had plenty of trousers done the opposite way - pleat fronts changed to plain fronts - with great success. Never what you may be suggesting however.


----------



## Zebulon Pike

*"gorge"*



mysharona said:


> Actually, it's a matter of how it is pressed. It should have been pressed with a lower gorge, resting atop the first button. I didn't notice this until getting it home from having it pressed. I will have it fixed next time. I like to avoid pressing such a garment as much as possible.


I hate to be the pedant here (ok, I don't hate it _that _much), but a number of people are misusing the term "gorge." This refers to the point where the lapel meets the collar, _not_ the point of closure/button stance (which is the way some seem to be using it).


----------



## mysharona

Zebulon Pike said:


> I hate to be the pedant here (ok, I don't hate it _that _much), but a number of people are misusing the term "gorge." This refers to the point where the lapel meets the collar, _not_ the point of closure/button stance (which is the way some seem to be using it).


Thanks for the clarification. I'm sure many readers appreciate it. Does the point of closure have a name other than "point of closure"?


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I'm sure many readers appreciate it. Does the point of closure have a name other than "point of closure"?


I was wondering this too  I guess you could call me a noob when it comes to these fancy terms.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Tuesday*

Had my 91 year old aunts wake today...fairly simple and conservative:

TaT Flannel Navy Blazer (same as yesterday, a real rarity for me)
Blue Non-Iron BB Point collar shirt
Navy and Blue Stripe Slim Tie-JCrew
Grey Paul Stuart Flannel Trousers
C&J Handgrade black captoes

Funeral tomorrow out in the briskness of Monsey, NY...brrr.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

The Louche said:


> Sharp! Where did you score those trousers and what are they made out of? I love the touch of sheen that they have...


Thanks, TL
The trousers are what we call here antracite flannel. It's a portuguese product for a portuguese brand (Do Homem, meaning From Man), so I suppose it will be difficult to find it there.
It's a very good flannel, with a small % of silk mixture. That's why the sheen you noticed. It's rather thin (classic flannel is heavier), but as warm. 
I must say that our textil industry is quite good, but chinese invasion is closing many of our factories.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Wow....fantastic V! :aportnoy:
> 
> Also, Holdfast, nice to see you in a bow tie...looks great.


Thank you Mannix.



selectiv said:


> After work.
> I don't know how to take pictures of myself


Great look, Selectiv. The shirt is nice, and the ensemble square/cufflinks (I believe are Duchamps) it's perfect. Pity I cannot see the coat in a most perfect way. Seems nice. Why don't you try to take the pictures in front of a mirror?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Had my 91 year old aunts wake today...fairly simple and conservative:
> 
> TaT Flannel Navy Blazer (same as yesterday, a real rarity for me)
> Blue Non-Iron BB Point collar shirt
> Navy and Blue Stripe Slim Tie-JCrew
> Grey Paul Stuart Flannel Trousers
> C&J Handgrade black captoes
> 
> Funeral tomorrow out in the briskness of Monsey, NY...brrr.


Sorry, RG. I hate funerals. And marriages. They look too much alike.

I really dig the blazer

V.


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone: Your aunt would be proud. I said it in the other thread, but my condolences on your loss. I can only say that recently I knew exactly how you feel. It still affects me. Everything reminds me of her.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Still cold, but fine day*

Today look


----------



## upr_crust

*A good day for flannel, certainly . . .*


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


Great as always, Upr, but I've always particularly admired your taste in scarves.


----------



## Wall

^^
I admire his taste in shoes, and scarves too.
TheManFromLisbon, What kind of knot are you using for your tie?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wall said:


> TheManFromLisbon, What kind of knot are you using for your tie?


It's a Windsor Knot, Wall

V.


----------



## The Louche

mysharona said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I'm sure many readers appreciate it. Does the point of closure have a name other than "point of closure"?





Mannix said:


> I was wondering this too  I guess you could call me a noob when it comes to these fancy terms.


"Point of closure" is usually just reffered to as button stance. If the buttons are placed relatively high on front of the jacket (resulting in a shorter lapel) the jacket is said to have a high button stance.


----------



## upr_crust

*A good day for flannel, certainly (text) . . .*

It is currently 18F/-8C with a significant wind chill factor here in NYC, hence the title of today's posting.

Thank you, Pinkplaid and Wall, for your kind comments, BTW.

Brown herringbone-weave track stripe flannel 3-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Blue/white/orange striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid orange silk tie (Andrew's Ties)

Oval enamel cufflinks, ochre enamel over striated metal edged in navy blue (BB)

Orange silk printed pocket square, edged in bright blue (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Vintage watch chain

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown Peal & Co. monk strap ankle boots (BB)

Guerlain Heritage (a scent so powerful that I only wear it in sub-zero weather)

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Orange/blue/green silk paisley scarf (Hickey-Freeman - my latest and possibly last indulgence of the post-Xmas sale season)

Black shearling & lamb suede "ambassador's" hat

Not shown - Navy/royal blue/red longitudinally striped woven wool "university" scarf, worn wrapped around my ears (BB)

Looking like a refugee from "Dr. Zhivago", but warm enough to face a bitterly cold day, then . . .


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*A chilly day in NYC...*

Brioni flannel midnight blue trousers
RLPL White button down
Brioni brown/tan/blue tartan blazer
Santoni FAM oxblood medallion captoes


----------



## Wall

themanfromlisbon said:


> It's a Windsor Knot, Wall
> 
> V.


Thank you kindly. I can tie a half Windsor, and now I must learn the full Windsor.


----------



## Mannix

Wall said:


> Thank you kindly. I can tie a half Windsor, and now I must learn the full Windsor.


I always stick with a half windsor, it's still a large knot but not overly large as the full windsor is. Personal preference I guess...


----------



## mysharona

The Louche said:


> "Point of closure" is usually just reffered to as button stance. If the buttons are placed relatively high on front of the jacket (resulting in a shorter lapel) the jacket is said to have a high button stance.


But in this case, it is not the button stance that affected the point of closure: is is improper pressing. This is why I asked.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I always stick with a half windsor, it's still a large knot but not overly large as the full windsor is. Personal preference I guess...


I love a Winsdor, depending on both tie and shirt collar. I'm sure that Mannix, however, will know what James Bond said about a windsor knot!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Had my 91 year old aunts wake today...fairly simple and conservative:
> 
> TaT Flannel Navy Blazer (same as yesterday, a real rarity for me)
> Blue Non-Iron BB Point collar shirt
> Navy and Blue Stripe Slim Tie-JCrew
> Grey Paul Stuart Flannel Trousers
> C&J Handgrade black captoes


Conservative & simple yes, but very well done. My condolences, too.



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3405/3195770445_739077e3d9_o.jpg


Superb, esp. the square.


----------



## mysharona

Again, simple today.
Navy peacoat 
Cashmere scarf (Geoffrey Beene)
Slim fit blue shirt, Calvin Klein
Gryphon print rep tie, vintage Austin Reed
Lambswool sweater, Peter Scott of Scotland
Perry Ellis pinstripe trousers
Socks by Nautica
Kingswood wingtips by Allen Edmonds


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Again, simple today.
> Navy peacoat
> Cashmere scarf (Geoffrey Beene)
> Slim fit blue shirt, Calvin Klein
> Gryphon print rep tie, vintage Austin Reed
> Lambswool sweater, Peter Scott of Scotland
> Perry Ellis pinstripe trousers
> Socks by Nautica
> Kingswood wingtips by Allen Edmonds


Sorry dude, I am just not warming up to this sweater. The pattern is just a little, dated maybe?


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Sorry dude, I am just not warming up to this sweater. The pattern is just a little, dated maybe?


Hmm. I picked it up in Edinburgh 2 years ago. Oh well. I'll remember that next time I look for a v-neck to wear.


----------



## Canadian

I know it's a little dark, but I work in advertising, so I'm allowed a dark suit during the day if I want.

Thomas


----------



## Jovan

Not so much the dark suit but the dark shirt. It's a little monochromatic -- I would go for a light coloured shirt instead.


----------



## mysharona

Canadian said:


> I know it's a little dark, but I work in advertising, so I'm allowed a dark suit during the day if I want.
> 
> Thomas


With your build I would recommend buttoning only the center button on a 3-button suit.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Canadian - jacket looks a little tight, some "X"-ing going on around the button there.


----------



## mysharona

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Canadian - jacket looks a little tight, some "X"-ing going on around the button there.


Yeah. I saw that too


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Sorry dude, I am just not warming up to this sweater. The pattern is just a little, dated maybe?


I ain't mad "atcha" for saying so, since I have similar feelings regarding the size of the windowpane on this particular blazer.


----------



## Bowling Greener

Patterns with sweaters are always a bit iffy.

Go with argyles, if anything.


----------



## mysharona

Bowling Greener said:


> Patterns with sweaters are always a bit iffy.
> 
> Go with argyles, if anything.


Good to keep in mind.


----------



## Canadian

Hi guys,

To be honest, the suit is a little tight. I wanted to go monocromatic to see what it looked like.

The suit is a 44L while I normally wear a 46 or 48L. But it was clean and easy to grab in the AM, so that's what I wore.

Tomorrow, I'm thinking pinstripes. I'll let you know how that goes.

Thomas


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I ain't mad "atcha" for saying so, since I have similar feelings regarding the size of the windowpane on this particular blazer.


I'm not sure I follow you how a pattern like windowpane can be dated, but fair enough. This is a Ralph Lauren Signature (I think this stuff is made by Caruso, like the Black Label, but I may be wrong) from F/W 2007, so in a sense, I guess it is indeed, dated.. lol


----------



## upr_crust

My condolences on your loss, and further on having to experience a funeral in Monsey in this frigid weather. Your attire for the wake was simple and correct - very tasteful.



rgrossicone said:


> Had my 91 year old aunts wake today...fairly simple and conservative:
> 
> TaT Flannel Navy Blazer (same as yesterday, a real rarity for me)
> Blue Non-Iron BB Point collar shirt
> Navy and Blue Stripe Slim Tie-JCrew
> Grey Paul Stuart Flannel Trousers
> C&J Handgrade black captoes
> 
> Funeral tomorrow out in the briskness of Monsey, NY...brrr.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I'm not sure I follow you how a pattern like windowpane can be dated, but fair enough. This is a Ralph Lauren Signature (I think this stuff is made by Caruso, like the Black Label, but I may be wrong) from F/W 2007, so in a sense, I guess it is indeed, dated.. lol


Not so much dated as bigger than I like. Again, I don't believe that either yours or my comment was meant to be offensive; simply expressive as a difference of opinion.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Freezing Funeral*

Today:
Black 1bt, single vented BR Monogram suit (only black suit I had)
White BB Non Iron Dress Shirt
Grey Theory Tie
Black JCrew Cashmere V neck
Black JV Oxfords (a worn out looking shoe, perfect for navigating through the ice and snow)

Black Cashmere Overcoat
Black Scarf
Black Fedora to the Church
Black JCrew Watch Cap for the graveside service

I was asked to speak and said some nice things about Aunt Margaret...but unfortunately the Church wouldn't allow the eulogy inside the church during the mass...I believe my mother's quote was, "This is why people are leaving the Catholic Church in droves," and she is the principal of a Catholic School (as is my dad). Anyone else have this unfortunate experience? I had to speak at the Funeral home before the morning prayer, with very few people there (not nearly as many that were in the church for the service).

Also, during the Eucharist, the priest asked all non-Catholics or non-practicing Catholics to come up and cross their arms to receive a blessing. I wondered if he would want my wife to wear a yellow star on her sleeve as well...it was very insulting in my mind, and typifies the reasons why I have distanced myself from the Church. Needless to say, my wife and I remained respectfully seated during the Communion. Sorry if this is a bit "interchangey", but figured this fit in the context of what I wore today at the funeral...

Anyway, after the trek up to Monsey, we all sat and had a wonderful lunch remembering my aunt. I only wish the whole family could get together for more than just weddings and funerals.


----------



## EJS

Great combination Holdfast - I love the bright green tie with this suit.


----------



## boatshoe

rgrossicone said:


> I was asked to speak and said some nice things about Aunt Margaret...but unfortunately the Church wouldn't allow the eulogy inside the church during the mass...I believe my mother's quote was, "This is why people are leaving the Catholic Church in droves," and she is the principal of a Catholic School (as is my dad). Anyone else have this unfortunate experience?
> 
> Also, during the Eucharist, the priest asked all non-Catholics or non-practicing Catholics to come up and cross their arms to receive a blessing. I wondered if he would want my wife to wear a yellow star on her sleeve as well...it was very insulting in my mind, and typifies the reasons why I have distanced myself from the Church. Needless to say, my wife and I remained respectfully seated during the Communion. Sorry if this is a bit "interchangey", but figured this fit in the context of what I wore today at the funeral...


From what I know, the Church has never allowed eulogies within the context of the Mass. As for receiving Communion, that has always been restricted to Catholics.

Sorry for your loss. Very suitable attire for the occasion, by the way.


----------



## EJS

rgrossicone said:


> I was asked to speak and said some nice things about Aunt Margaret...but unfortunately the Church wouldn't allow the eulogy inside the church during the mass...I believe my mother's quote was, "This is why people are leaving the Catholic Church in droves," and she is the principal of a Catholic School (as is my dad). Anyone else have this unfortunate experience? I had to speak at the Funeral home before the morning prayer, with very few people there (not nearly as many that were in the church for the service).


I haven't had that exact experience, but I've seen similar - I think it varies somewhat from church to church (or maybe diocese to diocese?). Either way, sorry for your loss. Very good "funeral" look, if there is such a thing. Your aunt would have been proud.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> I love a Winsdor, depending on both tie and shirt collar. I'm sure that Mannix, however, will know what James Bond said about a windsor knot!


I knew someone would hold that above my head. lol I just find when I tie a full windsor I get a huge knot, and I'm not left with any length on the tails. Am I doing something wrong? I guess that's why I stick with the half windsor.


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> Today:
> Black 1bt, single vented BR Monogram suit (only black suit I had)
> White BB Non Iron Dress Shirt
> Grey Theory Tie
> Black JCrew Cashmere V neck
> Black JV Oxfords (a worn out looking shoe, perfect for navigating through the ice and snow)
> 
> Black Cashmere Overcoat
> Black Scarf
> Black Fedora to the Church
> Black JCrew Watch Cap for the graveside service
> 
> I was asked to speak and said some nice things about Aunt Margaret...but unfortunately the Church wouldn't allow the eulogy inside the church during the mass...I believe my mother's quote was, "This is why people are leaving the Catholic Church in droves," and she is the principal of a Catholic School (as is my dad). Anyone else have this unfortunate experience? I had to speak at the Funeral home before the morning prayer, with very few people there (not nearly as many that were in the church for the service).
> 
> Also, during the Eucharist, the priest asked all non-Catholics or non-practicing Catholics to come up and cross their arms to receive a blessing. I wondered if he would want my wife to wear a yellow star on her sleeve as well...it was very insulting in my mind, and typifies the reasons why I have distanced myself from the Church. Needless to say, my wife and I remained respectfully seated during the Communion. Sorry if this is a bit "interchangey", but figured this fit in the context of what I wore today at the funeral...
> 
> Anyway, after the trek up to Monsey, we all sat and had a wonderful lunch remembering my aunt. I only wish the whole family could get together for more than just weddings and funerals.


First off, the way that's held is very insulting. I'm a Christian and I don't believe that they should've treated people this way. I can only see people feeling insulted by the Catholic Church. You should try out something Protestant. They give you the Word straight- not in a confusing manner. I'm telling you, you'll probably feel more comfortable in a Protestant church, too. Services are just different.

Secondly, I'm sorry for your loss. I remember when my grandmother went on to the other side (10 years ago on Tuesday, 1-13) and I remember crying like a baby at her funeral. But hey, as the Bible says, "For his anger endureth but a moment; in his favour is life: *weeping* may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning." You'll feel better soon.

Third, I think you went correct for the funeral. I don't like black suits even for funerals, so I think your choice was a good one.


----------



## mysharona

Rob- I grew up Episcopalian- Catholic lite as they say, which is technically "the Holy Catholic Church," however not Roman Catholic. I have found the Episcopal church to be quite accepting of other denominations, and open communion to any baptized Christian, which considering the sentiment of Holy Communion should be a requirement. 
I offer my sincere sympathy and hope that your time with family was a blessing.

Today's ensemble:
Wool and mohair 2-button suit with dual side vents, Brioni for Neiman Marcus
Fitted shirt in Egyptian cotton, Geoffrey Beene
Silk tie, BCBG
Tiebar by Izod
White cotton PS by Hav-A-Hank, who is, according to their package, the worlds most trusted name in packaged hankies!
Argyles by Old Navy
Shoes by Allen Edmonds
Rolex datejust with tuxedo dial
Belt by Hermes
Shades by Persol


----------



## upr_crust

*Text first, then a double dose of pictures tomorrow . . . .*

. . . assuming that the technical issues plaguing askandy do not recur tomorrow AM.

The weather remains frigid here in NYC - a good week to run through all of my three-piece suits.

Greyish-brown mini-herringbone weave 3-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

Light French blue shirt, graph check in white, straight collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Red silk foulard tie, pattern of hot-air balloons in yellow, blue and green (Burberry - a sentimental choice, as the tie was originally purchased by me for my late father, and retrieved from his effects after his passing)

Celadon green solid silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (BB)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Brown cap-toe blucher (Italian-made for Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms)

Blue oversized cashmere tartan scarf (H & K)

Navy/lavender longitudinally-striped woven wool university muffler (the college colours of Magdalen College, Cambridge - Ryder & Ames, Cambridge - a present from an old friend who did her master's at Newnham)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Maybe enough attire to face today's weather - maybe not . . .


----------



## domenico

*lovely button down shirt*



themanfromlisbon said:


> Today look


 well dress. :icon_smile_big:
you got class


----------



## gnatty8

I don't mean to be a party pooper guys, but can we take the religious discussions, particularly the "protestants are better" type comments to the Interchange, so that those of us who are Catholic can choose whether or not we want to be offended as opposed to reading this in the guise of What Are You Wearing Today? 

Thanks!!


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I don't mean to be a party pooper guys, but can we take the religious discussions, particularly the "protestants are better" type comments to the Interchange, so that those of us who are Catholic can choose whether or not we want to be offended as opposed to reading this in the guise of What Are You Wearing Today?
> 
> Thanks!!


In another matter completely unrelated to clothing, does anyone know what the hell this icon is supposed to mean?!?!?! ic12337:
I find it somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Calle

Very, very nice. What's the brand of the suit?


----------



## Holdfast

Calle said:


> Very, very nice. What's the brand of the suit?


Thanks! Ede & Ravenscroft, MTM.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for your sympathies and responses. Sorry it kind of took a tangent re: the service, but it was quite upsetting. 

Today was my last day of wearing black...figured one more day to mourn the last of a generation that was larger than life, then back to the living :icon_smile_big:.

Black APC 2 button blazer
Black Zip up BR Cashmere Cradigan
Bland and white stripe, with white collar, RLPL Shirt
Black white and red PRL skull and crossbones tie
Grey Dunhill Flannels
Black 10 hole Docs
Undersilk Long sleeve undershirt...was about 18 degrees when I left the apt this morning.

(pics to follow)


----------



## jhcam8

Before















After


----------



## Mannix

It was quite cold when I went out this morning, -18 degrees F and -40ish with windchill, so I decided to layer quite heavily. I was glad I did... 
Cardigan: Earnest Cut and Sew
Vest: Lyle & Scott
Shirt: Hawes & Curtis
Tie: Faconnable
Jeans: Martin & Osa
Cufflinks: vintage Swank from my Grandfather


----------



## Scoundrel

Hermes bow tie, odd pants by Gianni Versace, brown Giorgio Armani shoes (not pictured)


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## jhcam8

Mannix said:


>


Nice look, Mannix.


----------



## Mannix

jhcam8 said:


> Nice look, Mannix.


Thank you. I was going to wear a brown herringbone tweed sportcoat, but then I saw the weather for today and I put on my warmest sweater.


----------



## Mannix

jhcam8 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


I really like this tie, it has some nice texture to it. Brand?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thank you Holdfast .



Domenico said:


> You got class


 Don't know what to answer to that, Domenico:icon_smile:. Thank you very much



Mannix said:


> It was quite cold when I went out this morning, -18 degrees F and -40ish with windchill, so I decided to layer quite heavily. I was glad I did...
> Cardigan: Earnest Cut and Sew
> Vest: Lyle & Scott
> Shirt: Hawes & Curtis
> Tie: Faconnable
> Jeans: Martin & Osa
> Cufflinks: vintage Swank from my Grandfather


I specially like the tie, Mannix. Is nice you know Façonnable. Most of my shirts and ties are Façonnable, and I even own one tie very similar to the one you are wearing, but instead of browns, is blue/grey. Very nice.

Cheers

V.


----------



## base615

You'll have to excuse me, it was my last day at work today so I'd had about 15 beers and it was getting dark by the time these pics were taken (still pretty wasted but at least able to type).

Jacket - Bespoke by Adamo Marone (Navy)
Shirt - Bespoke by Charles Nakhle (white and light blue stripes)
Chinos - Country Road (natural)
Tie - Michelson knit (Chocolate)
Pocket Square - plain white linen from needlecraft shop
Shoes - MTO by G&L Handmade Shoes (brown)
Belt - Elliot Rhodes (brown)
Watch - 1958 vintage Omega Seamaster


----------



## upr_crust

*First installment of pictures - yesterday's attire . . .*

. . . with yesterday's text attached.







































upr_crust said:


> . . . assuming that the technical issues plaguing askandy do not recur tomorrow AM.
> 
> The weather remains frigid here in NYC - a good week to run through all of my three-piece suits.
> 
> Greyish-brown mini-herringbone weave 3-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)
> 
> Light French blue shirt, graph check in white, straight collar, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)
> 
> Red silk foulard tie, pattern of hot-air balloons in yellow, blue and green (Burberry - a sentimental choice, as the tie was originally purchased by me for my late father, and retrieved from his effects after his passing)
> 
> Celadon green solid silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (BB)
> 
> Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)
> 
> Brown cap-toe blucher (Italian-made for Barney's, via warehouse sale)
> 
> Penhaligon's Racquets
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Olive Burberry trenchcoat (via Syms)
> 
> Blue oversized cashmere tartan scarf (H & K)
> 
> Navy/lavender longitudinally-striped woven wool university muffler (the college colours of Magdalen College, Cambridge - Ryder & Ames, Cambridge - a present from an old friend who did her master's at Newnham)
> 
> Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)
> 
> Maybe enough attire to face today's weather - maybe not . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Second installment - today's attire - no tie, plenty of layers . . .*

. . . it's frigid in NYC today.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . it's frigid in NYC today.


I really like that ensemble coat/trousers.
And the shoes...I couldn't see that model for a long time.
A note to the other post: that tie is one of that ties that takes others by surprise (one of my hobbies is collecting ties). And of course, the sentimental touch is remarkable.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Dressed to a friendly dinner out*



















Overcoat by Wesley
Suit by Sacoor Bros.
Façonnable tie
TM Lewin Shirt
Square (hidden) by Wesley
Belt (also hidden) by Façonnable
Dark blue with grey spots OTC socks by Wesley
Black Yanko Brogues


----------



## upr_crust

*Second installment - today's attire - no tie, plenty of layers (text) . . .*

First off, thanks Lisbon, for the kind compliments, and you look great for your dinner out.

As it is currently 11F/-12C here in NYC, and it's Friday, I have unbent myself enough to eschew the tie for the day, but am otherwise well-bundled-up for meeting the frigidity of the day. (How the passengers of the plane that emergency-landed in the middle of the Hudson stood yesterday's nearly as frigid temperatures is miraculous - with no fatalities, and only minor injuries, all who assisted in the rescue deserve undying gratitude from us all).

But, major news stories aside, to the pleasant little nothings that make up my daily existence.

Cream/black Prince of Wales plaid sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB - from this season's sales)

Pink/blue striped buttondown shirt (BB)

Dark red V-neck merino sweater (BB ditto on the sale)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy worsted wool trousers, pleated and cuffed (JAB)

Navy blue diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black horsebit loafers (Italian-made for Allen-Edmonds, via C21)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Oversized navy cashmere scarf (inside coat) - (Zegna)

Navy/lavender woven wool longitudinally striped scarf (Ryder & Ames, Cambridge, UK - the college scarf of Magdalen College, noted both as the college of the aristocracy, and also as the college with the lowest collective grade point average of all colleges at Cambridge).

Enough layers to repel the cold for a bit, no?


----------



## jhcam8

Mannix said:


> I really like this tie, it has some nice texture to it. Brand?


Thanks - Brioni


----------



## mysharona

Nice look. I wore something similar last week!


----------



## mysharona

Scoundrel said:


> Hermes bow tie, odd pants by Gianni Versace, brown Giorgio Armani shoes (not pictured)


Very playful. I like this.


----------



## mysharona

Cold for Charlotte, NC today. About 20 degrees this AM.
Scarf is Buchanan hunting tartan, Lambswool, from Scotland
Wool topcoat by Merona
Suit, MTM by Roy Robson, West Germany, 2-button, dual vent
Pink shirt by Claiborne
Silk tie vintage Christian Dior
T&Co tiebar
Daniel Cremieux PS
Peach and tan argyles by Gold Toe
Shoes (chocolate) by Polo Ralph Lauren (Italy)
Rolex Airking with bronze dial


----------



## welldressedfellow

Wait for tomorrow.



mysharona said:


> Cold for Charlotte, NC today. About 20 degrees this AM.
> Scarf is Buchanan hunting tartan, Lambswool, from Scotland
> Wool topcoat by Merona
> Suit, MTM by Roy Robson, West Germany, 2-button, dual vent
> Pink shirt by Claiborne
> Silk tie vintage Christian Dior
> T&Co tiebar
> Daniel Cremieux PS
> Peach and tan argyles by Gold Toe
> Shoes (chocolate) by Polo Ralph Lauren (Italy)
> Rolex Airking with bronze dial


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Thank you Holdfast .
> 
> Don't know what to answer to that, Domenico:icon_smile:. Thank you very much
> 
> I specially like the tie, Mannix. Is nice you know Façonnable. Most of my shirts and ties are Façonnable, and I even own one tie very similar to the one you are wearing, but instead of browns, is blue/grey. Very nice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thank you! I really like their cashmere and wool ties, they're very nice and great for winter.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Overcoat by Wesley
> Suit by Sacoor Bros.
> Façonnable tie
> TM Lewin Shirt
> Square (hidden) by Wesley
> Belt (also hidden) by Façonnable
> Dark blue with grey spots OTC socks by Wesley
> Black Yanko Brogues


Fantastic coat, and beautiful tie. You always are perfectly dressed. I look forward to your posts on this thread because I get many ideas from you! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

welldressedfellow said:


> Wait for tomorrow.


Oh? what are we looking at then?


----------



## Opera Buff

*New member-First post*


----------



## welldressedfellow

mysharona said:


> Oh? what are we looking at then?


About 9 tomorrow morning with possible sub zero windchills..


----------



## Mannix

Opera Buff said:


>


I like it from the waist up, because I prefer a very dark wash in jeans. That's a very sharp sportcoat, but I think it would go better with a pair of trousers or perhaps a pair of cords. Great start though. :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

welldressedfellow said:


> About 9 tomorrow morning with possible sub zero windchills..


Wow, for the past few days I've been dealing with -40 degree windchills. I realize you are not used to any cold weather whatsoever where you live, but frankly that's nothing. Take a visit to northern/central Wisconsin...


----------



## Mannix

I really like your suit Holdfast, this ensemble seems a bit tame for you...still very nice though.


----------



## upr_crust

*Not to beat up a newbie, but I agree . . .*

. . . the sports jacket is very handsome, but I would personally like it better with cords or dress trousers.

However, as they do say in "Die Fledermaus", "Chacun a son gout . . ."

Welcome to the neighborhood, in any and all cases, and I am sure that we'll all look forward to more postings.



Opera Buff said:


>


----------



## Opera Buff

*Thanks for feedback*



upr_crust said:


> . . . the sports jacket is very handsome, but I would personally like it better with cords or dress trousers.
> 
> However, as they do say in "Die Fledermaus", "Chacun a son gout . . ."
> 
> Welcome to the neighborhood, in any and all cases, and I am sure that we'll all look forward to more postings.


Thanks upr_crust and Mannix for feedback. Looking at this photo with hindsight I agree with you. Ah well we we learn by our mistakes. By the way the sports coat is a really soft wool/cashmere mix and was an amazing sale bargain.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Mannix said:


> Wow, for the past few days I've been dealing with -40 degree windchills. I realize you are not used to any cold weather whatsoever where you live, but frankly that's nothing. Take a visit to northern/central Wisconsin...


No thanks.I think that I'll stay down here where it is warm(er).


----------



## Fidelio

Opera Buff said:


>


I really like the look. Personally I would change to jeans without wash and a tan or lighter brown suede Chetwynd. I like the fact that you didn't wear a tie, because I don't think tie and v-necks look good together when the V isn't deep/big enough.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Mannix

welldressedfellow said:


> No thanks.I think that I'll stay down here where it is warm(er).


Good choice. Today I'm hibernating at home all day, but yesterday I had to go out....was so cold it made it hard to breathe.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I like it from the waist up, because I prefer a very dark wash in jeans. That's a very sharp sportcoat, but I think it would go better with a pair of trousers or perhaps a pair of cords. Great start though. :aportnoy:


+100

the coat is particularly nice..


----------



## gnatty8

I for one, am thrilled the weekend is here.







Did I post these already?


----------



## rgrossicone

Gnatty, sharp as always!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Freakin' Frigid Friday*

PBM Camel Hair SJ
JCrew Cashmere Navy Sweater
BB non iron Navy Stripe Shirt
PRL Money Bags Tie (very Scrooge McDuck)
JCrew Flannel Lined Jeans
Red Wing Boots



















I actually got home from work today around 3:30 after picking up the baby, and said, "Eh, not that cold, I'll go for a run." 4.5 miles later my face was killing me, and still is...look like a lobster that has been baking in the sun all day.


----------



## Opera Buff

Opera Buff said:


>


----------



## Mannix

gnatty, you're a pimp...always lookin so good. :aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I for one, am thrilled the weekend is here.


Were you wearing the contents of these 2 photos together? I like the look but definitely would have chosen brown shoes, somewhat akin to the color of the tie. The PS, however, ties the trousers in perfectly.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Gnatty, sharp as always!


thanks man,



Mannix said:


> gnatty, you're a pimp...always lookin so good. :aportnoy:


uh, my ego thanks you..



mysharona said:


> Were you wearing the contents of these 2 photos together? I like the look but definitely would have chosen brown shoes, somewhat akin to the color of the tie. The PS, however, ties the trousers in perfectly.


would have been one earth tone too many for me, I chose the black longwings to balance the brown/tans up top.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> thanks man,
> 
> uh, my ego thanks you..
> 
> would have been one earth tone too many for me, I chose the black longwings to balance the brown/tans up top.


I see your logic. What color was the belt?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I see your logic. What color was the belt?


Black..


----------



## Scoundrel

Brooks Brothers bow tie, odd cashmere vest by Gucci (unfortunately, the camera phone doesn't pick up the pattern), pocket square made in Ireland and RLPL pants.







As far as the sports coat, I'm thinking about getting the arms fitted. It was given to me at a (Church related) festival two years ago. The size was larger than I normally wear. I've tapered the sides, and the shoulders fit ok, but the more I think about it, the more the widths of the arms bug me.


----------



## Miket61

I realized at lunch today that everything I was wearing except my socks were from Brooks Brothers.

White OCBD
Olive argyle Shetland sweater (several years old)
Khaki chinos - pleated, full cut, with a shattered zipper pull that's lingered all day in the right urinal of the men's room nearest my office
White v-neck t-shirt and boxers. Polo cotton socks.
Alden for BB brown cap-toe bluchers.

I'm hoping my upcoming trip to New York will result in some more interesting ensembles. And maybe some pictures.


----------



## gnatty8

Those of you who don't wear loafers with a suit, turn your eyes, you won't like this either!

Heading to the office to catch up on correspondence. Then a cigar and scotch.


----------



## gnatty8

Two more from the archives:


----------



## The Expatriate

Awesome outfit Scoundrel, I love it! What color the the vest? It looks like some shade of blue to me.



Scoundrel said:


> Brooks Brothers bow tie, odd cashmere vest by Gucci (unfortunately, the camera phone doesn't pick up the pattern), pocket square made in Ireland and RLPL pants.
> 
> As far as the sports coat, I'm thinking about getting the arms fitted. It was given to me at a (Church related) festival two years ago. The size was larger than I normally wear. I've tapered the sides, and the shoulders fit ok, but the more I think about it, the more the widths of the arms bug me.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Those of you who don't wear loafers with a suit, turn your eyes, you won't like this either!
> 
> Heading to the office to catch up on correspondence. Then a cigar and scotch.


I have to say this is one ensemble that I just do not like. The jeans are too light, and that green sweater looks out of place. I suppose one mistake can be overlooked. I do like the shirt and sportcoat though. Just to clarify, I still want to raid your closet...that didn't change. lol :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Excuse the spot on the mirror that looks like I'm lactating. I decided to wear the orphan vest that I mentioned a few weeks ago with jeans. Also, forgive my ill fitting shirt. I guess Ike Behar thinks a 15" neck means 15.5"...whatever, it was only $30. I never liked this tie...but it's growing on me. Comments wanted...


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I have to say this is one ensemble that I just do not like. The jeans are too light, and that green sweater looks out of place. I suppose one mistake can be overlooked. I do like the shirt and sportcoat though. Just to clarify, I still want to raid your closet...that didn't change. lol :icon_smile_big:


lol, closet is off limits!

Yes, the jeans buck the trend of dark washes, but I'm a dad and not exactly in my 20s anymore, so I don't feel like I can pull the darker washes off without looking like I am trying too hard. The green sweater is indeed, very green..


----------



## Jovan

Why would you think that? My parents pull off dark washes just fine and don't look like they're trying hard.


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> Why would you think that? My parents pull off dark washes just fine and don't look like they're trying hard.


Why does anyone think anything when it comes to style? Personal preference. Its not wrong if somebody else wears something I personally wouldn't wear; it just reflects the differences in human perceptions of what works and what does not. I also happen to think that wearing t-shirts in public is also not for me. Certainly doesn't mean it cannot work for others and be done in a stylish way.


----------



## Opera Buff

*Off to the theatre*


----------



## Opera Buff

*and another*


----------



## gnatty8

I like that coat very much! I just bought one like it, without the contrast collar, from Brooks Brothers, but yours fits much better!


----------



## Opera Buff

gnatty8 said:


> I like that coat very much! I just bought one like it, without the contrast collar, from Brooks Brothers, but yours fits much better!


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## rgrossicone

Yea Opera, sweet coat...very nice.

Gnatty, jeans not too tight in my opinion. I often get made fun of (by a 300 lb friend) for my jeans being too tight. Its all good.

Not crazy about the wash of the denim. I prefer the darker washes.

Mannix-like the tie...don't think the shirt is overly large in the neck, but a bit big in sleeves (not in length, but in circumference). I'm sure its also baggy in the body as well, but the vest does its job for that (as would a sweater, which you also wear often up in Wisc.


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington




----------



## Opera Buff

rgrossicone said:


> Yea Opera, sweet coat...very nice.
> 
> Gnatty, jeans not too tight in my opinion. I often get made fun of (by a 300 lb friend) for my jeans being too tight. Its all good.
> 
> Not crazy about the wash of the denim. I prefer the darker washes.
> 
> Mannix-like the tie...don't think the shirt is overly large in the neck, but a bit big in sleeves (not in length, but in circumference). I'm sure its also baggy in the body as well, but the vest does its job for that (as would a sweater, which you also wear often up in Wisc.


Many thanks


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Fantastic coat, and beautiful tie. You always are perfectly dressed. I look forward to your posts on this thread because I get many ideas from you! :icon_smile_big:


Well, Mannix...now you're putting high:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Opera Buff said:


>


I really dig that coat (the other one was great, too), OB. Why not try with more classic trousers? 
Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Excuse the spot on the mirror that looks like I'm lactating. I decided to wear the orphan vest that I mentioned a few weeks ago with jeans. Also, forgive my ill fitting shirt. I guess Ike Behar thinks a 15" neck means 15.5"...whatever, it was only $30. I never liked this tie...but it's growing on me. Comments wanted...


Mannix, that's nothing wrong about the tie. I think the problem is that the ensemble is too monochromatic. If you're not happy with it, I think that you could use a more colorful tie.

Cheers

V


----------



## Opera Buff

themanfromlisbon said:


> I really dig that coat (the other one was great, too), OB. Why not try with more classic trousers?
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thanks for the comment Lisbon - May I say I am a great admirer of your style from previous posts. I've been wondering how to 'dress up' this coat a little without making the whole ensemble appear too over the top. What would you suggest ?

Thanks


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Two more from the archives:


Gnatty, I like the 2 ensembles, though I prefer the first. The shirt is nice, and we all know how difficult it is to choose a good tie to that kind of shirts.

And I think you're absolutely right about:


gnatty8 said:


> "Why does anyone think anything when it comes to style? Personal preference. Its not wrong if somebody else wears something I personally wouldn't wear; it just reflects the differences in human perceptions of what works and what does not. I also happen to think that wearing t-shirts in public is also not for me. Certainly doesn't mean it cannot work for others and be done in a stylish way"


I don't know if that's a matter of civilizations, but I think that would never cross the mind of an european to open a discussion about wearing loafers with suits, and violently criticize those who does it. Sometimes, seems that some people only sees the world in black and white (I don't know if you say it that way, but I hope you understand what I mean). Here, everyone uses loafers with suits, even the so called high society, and nobody would say that is inapropriate, or that you're less gentleman for that. Just walk around London Town or Paris...
I can understand that some prefer darker jeans, or jeans with tight legs (like rgrossicone says). But I, for instance, I really prefer less darker blues and boot cut. That's what someone own free will, is about. _A chacun son goût._

Cheers

V.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> I don't know if that's a matter of civilizations, but I think that would never cross the mind of an european to open a discussion about wearing loafers with suits, and violently criticize those who does it. Sometimes, seems that some people only sees the world in black and white (I don't know if you say it that way, but I hope you understand what I mean). Here, everyone uses loafers with suits, even the so called high society, and nobody would say that is inapropriate, or that you're less gentleman for that. Just walk around London Town or Paris...
> I can understand that some prefer darker jeans, or jeans with tight legs (like rgrossicone says). But I, for instance, I really prefer less darker blues and boot cut. That's what someone own free will, is about. _A chacun son goût._
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


I couldn't have said it better myself. People have a tendency to get display herd behavior, and then apply the norms of the herd to others, and make judgments about their attire that are based on the supposed norms established by the herd. In the last few years, dark washes on denim have become all the rage amongst the premium denim set, and that trickled down to everybody so that even Gap, JCrew, and Old Navy are peddling dark wash jeans. I for one, tend to prefer a lighter wash, and that is exactly what it is; a preference. But that preference is contrary to the herd's norms, and so the jeans come off looking.. wrong. Of course, I have no problem with that, or I would wear the dark washes that I do not like!

Dark wash wearers note. This is nothing against your preferences, and I am not saying you are following the herd or whatever, only that they are the norm right now, so by definition, anything that is not the norm is, well, not the norm.. lol.

At the end of the day, this is about personal style. Sometimes we exhibit it, sometimes we don't. We are not saving the world or curing cancer. We are wearing clothes. That's why I find some of "the rules" a little silly. Do I wear loafers with a suit? Actually, I never have. Is it because it is against the sartorial code? No, that thought never even entered my mind. Its because I tend to prefer laceups for this purpose.

Anyway, sorry for the treatise, but TMFL made some very salient points, and I think they were worth adding to..


----------



## video2

Is it bad for evening?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*A walk by the river, 14ºC*

Blues and greens...


----------



## Holdfast

Scoundrel said:


> Brooks Brothers bow tie


You have an interesting way of tying the knot - the front "wings" seem much smaller than the back ones. Is this a deliberate choice or just how they came out in this shot? Interesting little quirk; adds some character to the look.



Mannix said:


> Excuse the spot on the mirror that looks like I'm lactating. I decided to wear the orphan vest that I mentioned a few weeks ago with jeans. Also, forgive my ill fitting shirt. I guess Ike Behar thinks a 15" neck means 15.5"...whatever, it was only $30. I never liked this tie...but it's growing on me. Comments wanted...


I rather like this use of the waistcoat; it seems to go pretty well with the tie, shirt & jeans. Not sparkling, but it works!



Opera Buff said:


> https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt152/OperaBuff/askandy2003.jpg


Like the coat pattern a lot.



Reddington said:


> https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm147/CDH2000/09a.jpg?t=1232266647
> https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm147/CDH2000/12.jpg?t=1232266733


Two nice looks.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Blues and greens...


An under-appreciated colour combo, I think. I've tried to use it a little more over the past 6 months.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Opera Buff said:


> Thanks for the comment Lisbon - May I say I am a great admirer of your style from previous posts. I've been wondering how to 'dress up' this coat a little without making the whole ensemble appear too over the top. What would you suggest ?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for the comment about my previous posts, OB.
Well, I'm not too good in advices. I think, as my answer to Gnatty8 suggests, that someone must let is own instinct speak.
Course, a open mind to suggestions it's a bless.
So, if the coat was mine, I would wear antracite (very dark grey) trousers. The colour of the shoes is right to that colour os trousers. Perhaps I would use a light blue shirt (and if you prefer not to wear tie, I would go for a button down one)

Cheers

V.

Beautiful cat you have


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Mannix-like the tie...don't think the shirt is overly large in the neck, but a bit big in sleeves (not in length, but in circumference). I'm sure its also baggy in the body as well, but the vest does its job for that (as would a sweater, which you also wear often up in Wisc.


The shirt is more blousy than most of my other shirts, the arm holes aren't cut as high and it's not darted. But I really like the shade of blue, and the price was right.

I've decided that this vest is pretty much only going to be worn with jeans, which I don't mind because I think it looks good.

While we're on the discussion of jeans I'll put my two cents in. I personally like slim tappered dark wash jeans, but I have the body type that can support it (I'm not bragging, it's just a fact). If you like lighter washes and bootcut, then by all means wear them. That's why designers make all sorts of styles and colors, because everyone has different tastes in clothing.

BTW opera buff I also really like that coat, and it fits you quite well. Trousers would look better IMO over jeans though. The umbrella is a nice touch too!


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
Nice looking attire


----------



## Opera Buff

themanfromlisbon said:


> Thank you for the comment about my previous posts, OB.
> Well, I'm not too good in advices. I think, as my answer to Gnatty8 suggests, that someone must let is own instinct speak.
> Course, a open mind to suggestions it's a bless.
> So, if the coat was mine, I would wear antracite (very dark grey) trousers. The colour of the shoes is right to that colour os trousers. Perhaps I would use a light blue shirt (and if you prefer not to wear tie, I would go for a button down one)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.
> 
> Beautiful cat you have


Thanks for the advice and thanks from Norah the cat !


----------



## Opera Buff

Mannix said:


> The shirt is more blousy than most of my other shirts, the arm holes aren't cut as high and it's not darted. But I really like the shade of blue, and the price was right.
> 
> I've decided that this vest is pretty much only going to be worn with jeans, which I don't mind because I think it looks good.
> 
> While we're on the discussion of jeans I'll put my two cents in. I personally like slim tappered dark wash jeans, but I have the body type that can support it (I'm not bragging, it's just a fact). If you like lighter washes and bootcut, then by all means wear them. That's why designers make all sorts of styles and colors, because everyone has different tastes in clothing.
> 
> BTW opera buff I also really like that coat, and it fits you quite well. Trousers would look better IMO over jeans though. The umbrella is a nice touch too!


Thanks Mannix. Still working on a good look with this coat. Lisbon has provided some useful advice. Any other suggestions are welcome.

Regards


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## gnatty8

@ TFFL, I really like the shirt and tie combination, looks great. The trousers are also very nice. Are those darts in the front or small pleats?

@ Video2, sorry man, that purple shirt is just not doing it for me, particularly with the dark suit.

Shopping for sunglasses today:


----------



## mysharona

Alright, this jacket is beautiful. I assume it's a part of a suit. Who makes it?


----------



## mysharona

video2 said:


> Is it bad for evening?


Lose the tie, unbutton the collar, and let the pocket square stand in for the tie. Right now you look too much like the Providence boys from "The Departed", if you catch my drift.


----------



## Opera Buff

gnatty8 said:


> Two more from the archives:


Very elegant - love the stitching on the lapels


----------



## jhcam8

thunderw21 said:


>


Hepcat!


----------



## jhcam8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Blues and greens...


Very nice, Lisbon - sharp as usual.


----------



## mogultv

Sheer perfection as always.



thunderw21 said:


>


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Alright, this jacket is beautiful. I assume it's a part of a suit. Who makes it?


Gucci. Thanks!!


----------



## Texan

gnatty8 said:


> @ TFFL, I really like the shirt and tie combination, looks great. The trousers are also very nice. Are those darts in the front or small pleats?
> 
> @ Video2, sorry man, that purple shirt is just not doing it for me, particularly with the dark suit.
> 
> Shopping for sunglasses today:


Beautiful coat and shoes! Congratualtions on the choice. It looks really sharp.

-tex


----------



## dchandler2

*Church Outfit*

Wore this to church today. The choir director wanted us to wear black and white. This is as close as I could get. Just noticed that my tie knot is a little crooked.

Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection Herringbone
Shirt = Pronto Uomo
Tie = Kenneth Cole
Trousers = Wool purchased from Dilliars
Shoes = Allen Edmonds Wingtips
PS = Silk


----------



## welldressedfellow

Nice!



dchandler2 said:


> Wore this to church today. The choir director wanted us to wear black and white. This is as close as I could get. Just noticed that my tie knot is a little crooked.
> 
> Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection Herringbone
> Shirt = Pronto Uomo
> Tie = Kenneth Cole
> Trousers = Wool purchased from Dilliars
> Shoes = Allen Edmonds Wingtips
> PS = Silk


----------



## satorstyle

welldressedfellow said:


> Nice!


dchandler2 I seconded that! Very simple, very clean look. Well done without breaking the bank.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Talking 'bout jeans*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

jhcam8 said:


> Very nice, Lisbon - sharp as usual.


Thanks, jh:icon_smile:

V.


----------



## gnatty8

dchandler2 said:


>


I like the overall look here, but the trousers seem like they have a very full cut. I think it would look better with a more trim trouser. I like the coat, it fits you well.


----------



## gnatty8

^ themanfromlisbon: that coat would be perfect if the sleeves were an inch or so shorter than they are.. 

Interesting tie!


----------



## mysharona

dchandler2 said:


> Wore this to church today. The choir director wanted us to wear black and white. This is as close as I could get. Just noticed that my tie knot is a little crooked.
> 
> Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection Herringbone
> Shirt = Pronto Uomo
> Tie = Kenneth Cole
> Trousers = Wool purchased from Dilliars
> Shoes = Allen Edmonds Wingtips
> PS = Silk


You look very elegant. Love the AEs. Quite nice.


----------



## mysharona

I thought I would wear the Astor and Black jacket again after having the lapels properly pressed and lowering the point of closure, per our discussion from last week. There were a couple of viewers who seemed interested!
Jacket, part of suit, by A&B
Shirt, Geoffrey Beene fitted, Egyptian cotton
Vintage slim tie by Austin Reed
T&Co. tiebar
Calvin Klein belt
Creme trousers by Claiborne
Socks by Murano
Wingtips, Bostonian premier
Rolex datejust
Cotton PS


----------



## dchandler2

welldressedfellow said:


> Nice!


Thanks WDF



dchandler2 said:


> Wore this to church today. The choir director wanted us to wear black and white. This is as close as I could get. Just noticed that my tie knot is a little crooked.
> 
> Sport Coat = JAB Signature Collection Herringbone
> Shirt = Pronto Uomo
> Tie = Kenneth Cole
> Trousers = Wool purchased from Dilliars
> Shoes = Allen Edmonds Wingtips
> PS = Silk





satorstyle said:


> dchandler2 I seconded that! Very simple, very clean look. Well done without breaking the bank.


Thanks satorstyle for your comments.



gnatty8 said:


> I like the overall look here, but the trousers seem like they have a very full cut. I think it would look better with a more trim trouser. I like the coat, it fits you well.


Thanks gnatty8. Comments appreciated.


----------



## dchandler2

Thanks Mysharona. A good shine will make most shoes look good.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice, dchandler!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> ^ themanfromlisbon: that coat would be perfect if the sleeves were an inch or so shorter than they are..
> 
> Interesting tie!


Thanks gnatty8. I'm fixing it.
The tie is Façonnable

V


----------



## Holdfast

I hate wet Mondays....


----------



## Diggy18

Well, here's my first post on this thread! It's going to take me a little bit before I figure out how to get good pictures I think. And I'm at a point where I need some more pointed criticisms to figure out what's good and what's not, particularly when it comes to suit fit. I think I'll need to get a MTM suit soon just so I can see what a properly fitted suit looks like on me, then I'll have a baseline.

(Not sure why I'm leaning to one side here, that's not good.)

The stripes on the shirt are burgundy, but you can't really see the color here.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img259/img1397mx1.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img301/img1406sf7.jpg/1/


----------



## mysharona

Diggy18 said:


> Well, here's my first post on this thread! It's going to take me a little bit before I figure out how to get good pictures I think. And I'm at a point where I need some more pointed criticisms to figure out what's good and what's not, particularly when it comes to suit fit. I think I'll need to get a MTM suit soon just so I can see what a properly fitted suit looks like on me, then I'll have a baseline.
> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/img301/img1406sf7.jpg/1/


On this particular suit, your tailor should shorten then collar a little: doing this will also help to lessen the overhang on the shoulders. Bringing in the body and having the jacket tapered at the waist is a given. Sleeve length looks good. On the trousers, I would have them tapered at the knee.
Nice work with complimenting the windowpane by going with a striped shirt, and good attention to the scale of the stripes on the tie versus the shirt. I would reduce the neck size on the shirt by 1/2". All in all, very nice. Where are the shoes?


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## dchandler2

Nice outfit Holdfast. What type of knot did you use on the tie?



Holdfast said:


> I hate wet Mondays....


----------



## Holdfast

A bad one, judging from the pics. 

I just didn't properly tighten my usual knot before taking the snaps. Fixed it before leaving the house when I looked in the mirror.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kind of a lotta brown, no?​


----------



## Stavros

themanfromlisbon said:


>


It seems like you're either wearing your jeans too high, or they are too low rise. Also, the jacket sleeves seem to be somewhat long--it might be your stance though. Other than that, I like the denim look just fine.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Stavros said:


> It seems like you're either wearing your jeans too high, or they are too low rise. Also, the jacket sleeves seem to be somewhat long--it might be your stance though. Other than that, I like the denim look just fine.


Thanks for comment, Stavros
The jeans are really a low rise model. Nothing to do about it. 
The jackets are realy a little big long, and my stance is not very correct too. But I'm having the jacket fixed

Cheers

V,


----------



## upr_crust

*Cold and still sloppy underfoot, pardon the footwear . . .*


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Looks much better, IMHO.



mysharona said:


> I thought I would wear the Astor and Black jacket again after having the lapels properly pressed and lowering the point of closure, per our discussion from last week. There were a couple of viewers who seemed interested!
> Jacket, part of suit, by A&B
> Shirt, Geoffrey Beene fitted, Egyptian cotton
> Vintage slim tie by Austin Reed
> T&Co. tiebar
> Calvin Klein belt
> Creme trousers by Claiborne
> Socks by Murano
> Wingtips, Bostonian premier
> Rolex datejust
> Cotton PS


----------



## upr_crust

*Cold and still sloppy underfoot, pardon the footwear (text) . . .*

NYC had snow intermittently over this past weekend, and cold temperatures, meaning that the snow (and ice, now) are still with us, hence the less-than-conventional footwear with today's ensemble (and in less-than-optimal condition, due to same).

Light olive sports jacket, 3-button, side-vented, Saxxon wool, coral overcheck (BB)

Cream coloured pinpoint oxford shirt, white straight collar, button cuffs (Paul Stuart, via hand-me-down)

Green/blue/gold silk repp tie (BB)

Tan lamb suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Gold collar pin (at this point, vintage, though I bought it myself - tempus fugit . . .)

Gold-coloured solid silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

(Not seen) - Black high-gloss belt (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Deep olive green corduroys, flat front, no cuffs (BB)

Black Dan Post cowboy boots

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Cashmere tartan scarf (Scotch House, London)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to sleep-walk through one's day after a three-day weekend, one hopes . . .


----------



## Selectiv

*exhausted by a very busy day...*


----------



## Holdfast

Liking that waistcoat, upr.

Realising that my velvet suit almost never gets worn, I decided to use at least the jacket today. Apologies for repeating the same pocket square from yesterday - not something I normally do, but it seemed the right choice.


----------



## satorstyle

Holdfast said:


> Liking that waistcoat, upr.
> 
> Realising that my velvet suit almost never gets worn, I decided to use at least the jacket today. Apologies for repeating the same pocket square from yesterday - not something I normally do, but it seemed the right choice.


Love the beard, is that a cold weather accessory?


----------



## Holdfast

Yes! Well, sort of... 

I got lazy shaving while I was on annual leave and so then there was about 10 days or so growth by the time I was due to go back to work. So I've decided to grow it out a bit. I'll see where I am in a couple of weeks time before deciding whether to just trim/tidy & keep it for a couple of months or whether to get rid of it. So far, I quite like the difference.


----------



## Scrumhalf

I feel like I don't belong, posting right after the legendary Holdfast...

This is what passes as dressing up in the semiconductor industry - meeting with vendor management today.

Blue check OCBD
Dark Brown Chinos
Home-knit sweater vest (thanks Mom!)
BR Car Coat
AE Dryden
OTC argyles


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Well, well! All the style of things I dig, Selectiv:icon_smile: (less the tie, you can say that I'm a little conservative)

The ensemble looks terrific.

Cheers!

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Liking that waistcoat, upr.
> 
> Realising that my velvet suit almost never gets worn, I decided to use at least the jacket today. Apologies for repeating the same pocket square from yesterday - not something I normally do, but it seemed the right choice.


Holdfast, the ensemble shirt/tie/square looks...shiny:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, holdfast . . .*

. . . for the compliment.

I've not worn this waistcoat this season yet, so far as I can remember, so I decided to wear it today.

I would compliment you on your own attire, but I can't see your photo postings from the office - the firewall for my employer has the images blocked. I am, however, confident that you are looking quite well - will have to see what gives with the beard growth. Be warned that facial topiary takes time to properly maintain (and it's the first place where one's hair goes grey!).



Holdfast said:


> Liking that waistcoat, upr.
> 
> Realising that my velvet suit almost never gets worn, I decided to use at least the jacket today. Apologies for repeating the same pocket square from yesterday - not something I normally do, but it seemed the right choice.


----------



## ShieldsOnTour

This is a totally awesome outfit! Good job.


----------



## Jovan

Holdfast: You should grow it out and shave off the sides. Then you can be the evil mirror universe counterpart of yourself. :icon_smile_big: Great outfit, and way to show how to wear a velvet jacket.

Cross post from trad thread...




























Not pictured: Pea coat with Obama pin in top buttonhole and Top-Siders in brown.


----------



## gnatty8

Scrumhalf said:


>


I like that sweater vest.

I have these shoes in black.


----------



## Scrumhalf

gnatty8 said:


> I like that sweater vest.
> 
> I have these shoes in black.


Thanks! I've had my Mom knit me 4 of them in different colors. 

Also just picked up the AE Drydens from Grapevinehill during their recent 20% off sale.


----------



## Mannix

I wish my mom knit me things...I guess I'll have to learn.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Mannix said:


> I wish my mom knit me things...I guess I'll have to learn.


I've been asking my mom to teach me. I love knit sweaters and would love to make some myself. Now I just have to find the time...


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post. Enjoy the weather gentlemen:


----------



## Diggy18

mysharona said:


> On this particular suit, your tailor should shorten then collar a little: doing this will also help to lessen the overhang on the shoulders. Bringing in the body and having the jacket tapered at the waist is a given. Sleeve length looks good. On the trousers, I would have them tapered at the knee.
> Nice work with complimenting the windowpane by going with a striped shirt, and good attention to the scale of the stripes on the tie versus the shirt. I would reduce the neck size on the shirt by 1/2". All in all, very nice. Where are the shoes?


Cool, thanks for the input! Yeah I forgot to photo the shoes that time. They're coming though!


----------



## rgrossicone

Looking good gents...having just seen the pics today, I wish I could say the same about my attire, but somethin' just didn't sit well with me...

RLPL Brown Tweed (too high on the button stance?)
BBBF OCBD (Damn thats a lot of letters)
R Talbott Blue, Maroon, Paisley tie
Earnest Sewn Fulton Jeans
John Varvatos Tire Tread Brown Oxfords



















I'd appreciate suggestions on this one guys.

Rob


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post. Enjoy the weather gentlemen:


Nice trou, Gnatty.

Crappy non-natural light pic and tired knot at the end of a long day.


----------



## Scrumhalf

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post. Enjoy the weather gentlemen:


Lovely combo, gnatty! Is that an ecru shirt or is it closer to a peach color? Either way, very nice display of color coordination!


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


>


You, sir, are cool by a mile. And congrats for showing your face (and a smile to boot.)​


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Looking good gents...having just seen the pics today, I wish I could say the same about my attire, but somethin' just didn't sit well with me...
> 
> RLPL Brown Tweed (too high on the button stance?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate suggestions on this one guys.
> 
> Rob


I would try fastening only the middle button.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post. Enjoy the weather gentlemen:


Classic, Gnatty. This is a very nice look.


----------



## msphotog

Cary G.- I love that pocket square, who makes it? I have an HSM Gold Trumpeter jacket in blue cashmere, not navy, but kind of bright blue with an orange windowpane. I've been looking for a square for almost a year!

M.S.


----------



## balder

mysharona said:


> I would try fastening only the middle button.


Is it just the photograph,or are these buttons very big?


----------



## Cary Grant

msphotog said:


> Cary G.- I love that pocket square, who makes it? I have an HSM Gold Trumpeter jacket in blue cashmere, not navy, but kind of bright blue with an orange windowpane. I've been looking for a square for almost a year!
> 
> M.S.


Thanks MS- That's Seaward & Stearn. The check/pattern is actually purple on orange.


----------



## upr_crust

*Another good day for flannel and three pieces . . .*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post. Enjoy the weather gentlemen:


Great! You managed to do the opposite one's use to wear: patterned blazers (that's how you call it?) with single colour trousers.
I do appreciate the ensemble blue/brown, and it's a combination specially hard to achieve.

Cheers
V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Nice trou, Gnatty.
> 
> Crappy non-natural light pic and tired knot at the end of a long day.


It's hard to say what I appreciate more: the suit is great, the shirt too much my kind, and the ensemble tie/square is beautiful.
I wonder the kind of shoes you wear with it...

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Another good day for flannel (text) . . .*

As the weather in NYC is currently 18F/-7C, it is indeed a good day to wear a three-piece flannel suit, though flannel is hardly my common suiting material (most of the year, it's too warm for New York's climate or my office).

Before I blather on about today's attire, a nod of thanks to peakandpine, a fellow New Englander, on his compliments on my attire (and my smile - hey, why look grim while being photographed?).

Without further ado, then . . .

Brown mini-herringbone weave track stripe 3-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, pleated trousers (BB GF)

French blue shirt, white spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - Fall 1989)

Oval enamel cufflinks - green enamel over striated metal, edged in navy blue (New & Lingwood)

Scarlet braces (Polo, via Bloomingdale's, early 1990's)

Silk pocket square, shades of red, gold, and navy blue, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Red/gold large-scale paisley ancient madder tie (BB)

Vintage watch chain

Solid dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown moc-toc bluchers (Italian-made for J&M, model name Westin)

Patou for Men (a cold day takes a stronger cologne)

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined with solid navy cashmere/wool (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough insulation for a cold "hump" day, yes?


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> It's hard to say what I appreciate more: the suit is great, the shirt too much my kind, and the ensemble tie/square is beautiful.
> I wonder the kind of shoes you wear with it...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Cheers to you, V.

Shoes, I started with a pair of brown, slightly casual bal's but opted instead for a pair of Martegani black Sienas (seamed captoes).


----------



## Canadian

Here's me today,










Thomas


----------



## mysharona

Canadian said:


> Here's me today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas


What exactly is going on with the trousers around the crotch area?


----------



## Mannix

Very nice Holdfast, superb! I especially like your choice of shoes with that suit.


----------



## gnatty8

Scrumhalf said:


> Lovely combo, gnatty! Is that an ecru shirt or is it closer to a peach color? Either way, very nice display of color coordination!


Its a very faded peach color. Thanks!!



mysharona said:


> Classic, Gnatty. This is a very nice look.


Thank you!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Great! You managed to do the opposite one's use to wear: patterned blazers (that's how you call it?) with single colour trousers.
> I do appreciate the ensemble blue/brown, and it's a combination specially hard to achieve.
> 
> Cheers
> V.


Thank you, I appreciate that comment! Yes, I guess patterned trousers with a solid coat is less common than patterned coat with solid trousers!


----------



## rgrossicone

balder said:


> Is it just the photograph,or are these buttons very big?


Although it is a horrible photo, the buttons are very large. I quite like them. They are made of antler, from which animal I do not know.

I thought about wearing it as a 3x2, and actually did wear it with only the middle buttoned for much of the day. I think it just seems a little long to be so slim, but buttoning only the middle it will help break up the length of the jacket.

Thanks for the replies...looking fwd to looking better tomorrow...I guess that could be our mantra here though couldn't it?

RR


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Yes, Mannix is right. That colour of shoes as been very happy. Great you refused to wear black brogues or something like that!

Cheers

v


----------



## Calle

Canadian said:


> Here's me today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas


Ehm, I think you should take a trip to a tailor.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> Very nice Holdfast, superb! I especially like your choice of shoes with that suit.





themanfromlisbon said:


> Yes, Mannix is right. That colour of shoes as been very happy. Great you refused to wear black brogues or something like that!


Thank you! I'm not averse to black shoes at all, but sometimes there's a call for something different and today seemed one of those days.


----------



## rgrossicone

Tweed Suit: Fioravanti NY 2bt double vented Grey Donegal
Shirt: BBBF Blue Stripe
Tie: PRL
Shoes: John varvatos Oxford
Dog: Beagle, Lucrezia

Nice day folks!


----------



## Diggy18

I think the shirt and tie turned out pretty well together, actually. (I stole this idea from gnatty.)

I'll tell you, the jacket feels snug around the waste but it still doesn't look like it has any waste suppression at all, huh?

I had to forego the flash for the pic of the shoes in order to get their true color, but that caused the camera aperture to stay open a little longer in the dim light, thus leading to a blurry pic.



























https://g.imageshack.us/img523/img1439mw2.jpg/1/


----------



## gnatty8

Canadian said:


> Here's me today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas


This suit is about 2 sizes too big for you, the sleeves are too long, and there is something going on with your shirt collar. Do you agree?


----------



## Cary Grant

Diggy18 said:


>


Works for me!


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> This suit is about 2 sizes too big for you, the sleeves are too long, and there is something going on with your shirt collar. Do you agree?


I think it's one of those "Goodfellas" shirt collars. I was thinking more than 2 in terms of size, but you may be right. Nice color, though...


----------



## Canadian

If I wear a 46L or even a 46R, it is tight around the chest. The jacket is 48L which gives me freedom to work, without worrying about buttons popping off. Maybe 1/3 of my jackets are 48L, with the rest being 46L and one 44R (which I've displayed and been told it's too tight). 

I do admit I could use a tailor, but that suit was rushed into service for a special function. 

As for the collar, it's a cheap work shirt. I suppose this particular combination may be odd, evenly a sartorial atrocity, but it's also a concession to my occupation. 

If you have practical suggestions on how to maximize use of this suit, I'd like to hear them. If you just want to rag on how horrid I look, PM me and spare me the public lecture.

Thomas


----------



## Cary Grant

Canadian-

We're not ragging on you, but I think you need to take a long hard look.

The pants. in that pic, look way too big or you are wearing them way low on your hips. How else to explain the bunched up material around the crotch.

And it is quite evident from the pic that that jacket has ample room through the midsection.










Additionally- the shoulders are falling off you=too big, and the sleeves are too long (to a degree a result of the shoulders). Just wondering if you're heavy? Doesn't exactly look it in the pics but there are telltale signs that you're covering some aspects up, or trying to.

You want to maximize the suit? Get to a good tailor and see what he can do for you.

All meant as constructive criticism.


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone said:


> Tweed Suit: Fioravanti NY 2bt double vented Grey Donegal
> Shirt: BBBF Blue Stripe
> Tie: PRL
> Shoes: John varvatos Oxford
> Dog: Beagle, Lucrezia
> 
> Nice day folks!


Nice suit. Rather reminds me of this:


----------



## Vita Su Misura

Jovan said:


> Nice suit. Rather reminds me of this:


Unless I'm mistaken, I believe Ewan Mcgregor's entire wardrobe from "Stay" was done by Thom Browne.


----------



## Jovan

It was.  Most of it was surprisingly tasteful.


----------



## gnatty8

Canadian said:


> If you have practical suggestions on how to maximize use of this suit, I'd like to hear them. If you just want to rag on how horrid I look, PM me and spare me the public lecture.
> 
> Thomas


I think I gave some in my post. Your suit is too big, so try the next size down. If this is a 46L, try a 44L (how tall are you BTW?). I also mentioned your sleeves are too long, about an inch to an inch and a half too long. That shirt is just not very nice looking. It reminds me of the Joe Pesci shirts in Good Fellas. Not a very good look. I think these are all practical suggestions.


----------



## upr_crust

*A not so frigid day, but one without photos, I fear . . .*

Pictures were not in the cards for today, so you'll just have to use your imaginations to envision today's attire (if you care to strain your collective brains in this endeavor).

Navy double-stripe 3-button, 2-to button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers, Regent model (BB)

French blue shadow stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid crimson silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)

Round flat gold-tone cufflinks, patterned after roof-end tiles, with ancient Chinese ideographs, Han Dynasty (Boston MFA, via Fogg Art Museum, Harvard)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind peforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black buckled moc-toe loafers (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Gold/maroon silk paisley scarf, fringed, and lined with maroon wool (BB)

Grey fedora (Scala, The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to face a quiet Thursday, and await the rise in temperature above the freezing mark, perhaps?


----------



## jhcam8

Canadian said:


> If I wear a 46L or even a 46R, it is tight around the chest. The jacket is 48L which gives me freedom to work, without worrying about buttons popping off. Maybe 1/3 of my jackets are 48L, with the rest being 46L and one 44R (which I've displayed and been told it's too tight).
> 
> I do admit I could use a tailor, but that suit was rushed into service for a special function.
> 
> As for the collar, it's a cheap work shirt. I suppose this particular combination may be odd, evenly a sartorial atrocity, but it's also a concession to my occupation.
> 
> If you have practical suggestions on how to maximize use of this suit, I'd like to hear them. If you just want to rag on how horrid I look, PM me and spare me the public lecture.
> 
> Thomas


I wonder why you display what you declare is not your best, or even better, looking and fitting clothes and then act irked when improvements are pointed out to you? How is your shirt collar a concession to your occupation?


----------



## Sir Royston

Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
Added to 
Cordings Tattersall Shirt, 
Bookster cords, 
Lewin Wool tie, 
Churchs oxblood brogues..
RBH


----------



## Mannix

Sir Royston said:


> Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
> Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
> Added to
> Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
> Bookster cords,
> Lewin Wool tie,
> Churchs oxblood brogues..
> RBH


Fantastic, I especially like the sportcoat. It seems like the sleeves are a tad long, but that could be due to how your arms are poised. You should post on here more often...:aportnoy:


----------



## Sir Royston

Mannix said:


> Fantastic, I especially like the sportcoat. It seems like the sleeves are a tad long, but that could be due to how your arms are poised. You should post on here more often...:aportnoy:


Thank you
Its more the poise than the fit. Its a brand new Jacket and need to settle into shape a little, but in a few weeks wear should be more shoulder hugging, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mysharona

Sir Royston said:


> Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
> Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
> Added to
> Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
> Bookster cords,
> Lewin Wool tie,
> Churchs oxblood brogues..
> RBH


I dig your style. You are very playful with patterns without looking daft. This is put together quite nicely.


----------



## Sir Royston

mysharona said:


> I dig your style. You are very playful with patterns without looking daft. This is put together quite nicely.


I usually get called Eccentric.. which is nice


----------



## mysharona

For quite sometime, today's blazer has been one of my favorite jackets, but I have yet to wear it on this forum. The first shot here is an attempt to show texture: I realize it looks like a closeup of the surgeon cuffs, which was not my pretentious intent, I swear! I got the blazer from Milton's Clothing cupboard of Charlotte/ Chapel Hill. Milton's is now named after the son who runs the business: Bruce Julian. Other than that, I don't know who makes it. Let me know any opinions of the jacket. I don't know what to even call the fabric except to say that the variations/nubs are part of the "unique garment's texture".
Natural shoulder 2 button blazer, Bruce Julian
Pink cotton shirt, Tommy Hilfiger
Tie, vintage, by Wembley, T&Co. Tiebar
PS by Daniel Cremieux
Belt by Clavin Klein
Trousers, tan, by BB
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes, Bostonian Premier
Watch by Panerai


----------



## Vita Su Misura

upr_crust said:


> Penhaligon's Racquets


One of my all-time favorite fragrances. Very refreshing, yet understated and elegant.


----------



## mogultv

Sir Royston said:


> Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
> Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
> Added to
> Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
> Bookster cords,
> Lewin Wool tie,
> Churchs oxblood brogues..
> RBH


Absolute perfection. :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Canadian

Guys,

I appreciate the suggestions. From now on, I'll only post pictures of myself in my absolute finest. Of course, since I am still accumulating stuff, there are bound to be pictures floating about which show me in gear less perfect than yours. I can't afford bespoke and MTM isn't an option locally. 

The shirt is literally a work-shirt which wasn't designed to be worn with ties. I'm 6'4", wear a 38" sleeve and prefer spread collars. That particular shirt probably has a 32" sleeve. When I wear normal, "fancy" dress shirts, there is always a bit of cuff showing.

As for my size and weight, I'm a large guy with a gut and large chest. I'm kind of sensitive about it, so I'd rather wear something a little large which gives a bit to the imagination. I am sure if we were to meet face to face, I wouldn't look strange at all. 

The pants need to be taken in. That's obvious. However I bought the suit and didn't have time to change it around. I have a 38 inch waist and the pants are a 42. But with a six inch drop, and no seperates available, I had to simply put on a good belt and hope nobody at the function I went to noticed. Nobody did, although at second glance it's obvious the pants need to be altered. 

Anyhow, thanks for the suggestions. 

Thomas


----------



## gnatty8

Canadian said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions. From now on, I'll only post pictures of myself in my absolute finest. Of course, since I am still accumulating stuff, there are bound to be pictures floating about which show me in gear less perfect than yours. I can't afford bespoke and MTM isn't an option locally.
> 
> The shirt is literally a work-shirt which wasn't designed to be worn with ties. I'm 6'4", wear a 38" sleeve and prefer spread collars. That particular shirt probably has a 32" sleeve. When I wear normal, "fancy" dress shirts, there is always a bit of cuff showing.
> 
> As for my size and weight, I'm a large guy with a gut and large chest. I'm kind of sensitive about it, so I'd rather wear something a little large which gives a bit to the imagination. I am sure if we were to meet face to face, I wouldn't look strange at all.
> 
> The pants need to be taken in. That's obvious. However I bought the suit and didn't have time to change it around. I have a 38 inch waist and the pants are a 42. But with a six inch drop, and no seperates available, I had to simply put on a good belt and hope nobody at the function I went to noticed. Nobody did, although at second glance it's obvious the pants need to be altered.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Thomas


Don't take it too personally or anything. The reason most post here is to get feedback. If you only post pictures of yourself in your finery, you will never know whether or not your less than finery requires work.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Tweed Suit: Fioravanti NY 2bt double vented Grey Donegal
> Shirt: BBBF Blue Stripe
> Tie: PRL
> Shoes: John varvatos Oxford


Really, really nice!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Really, really nice!


Now that I'm looking for shoes, you re wearing....?:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## domenico

*Good choice*



Sir Royston said:


> Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
> Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
> Added to
> Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
> Bookster cords,
> Lewin Wool tie,
> Churchs oxblood brogues..
> RBH


Pleasure style. very very good. :icon_smile_big:
simple but elegant:icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Now that I'm looking for shoes, you re wearing....?:icon_smile:


Edward Green for RLPL. I think the model name may be Stern, but my memory is very imperfect!


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Edward Green for RLPL. I think the model name may be Stern, but my memory is very imperfect!


I was admiring those as well. Lovely.


----------



## Wall

If I had not just bought 3 pairs of shoes, I would be on the prowl for those. I love the antiquing on the toe.


----------



## jhcam8

Sir Royston said:


>


Sir R - you're looking very Brit-Trad. Very nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Malo sweater
Brioni cords
NM belt
NM socks
Ferragamo ankle boots


----------



## mysharona

kitonbrioni said:


> RLP overcoat
> Malo sweater
> Brioni cords
> NM belt
> NM socks
> Ferragamo ankle boots


Please forgive me for saying this: it may sound rude but is meant as compliment of the highest sort. I have seen your photoless posts on this forum for quite some time and today is the first time I went to your blogspot. I love your meticulous layout of your clothing and must say that you have the most admirable display of....(and here's what I really don't want to sound rude, but probably will) vanity... that I have ever seen. Again, I say this with admiration, as if my wardrobe was as endowed as yours I would form an identical display. Thank you for posting a link!


----------



## gnatty8

kitonbrioni said:


> RLP overcoat
> Malo sweater
> Brioni cords
> NM belt
> NM socks
> Ferragamo ankle boots


welcome back KB..


----------



## mysharona

Is that suit blue or gray? hard to tell from the lighting. Lovely, regardless.


----------



## rgrossicone

Sir Roy...BITCHIN'...very freakin' cool.

For me today:

Hickey Brown Plaid Suit
BB Slim Fit Ecru OCBD
Jpress Red Foulard Paisley Tie
Too Boot NY Wing Tips (again, with a map of NYC on the sole...love it)


----------



## upr_crust

*Now, if Penhaligon's would only bring back . . .*

. . . "Eau Sans Pareil", along with Racquets, I'd be a happy (if poorer) man.

Glad we see eye to eye (smell nose to nose?) on Racquets.



Vita Su Misura said:


> One of my all-time favorite fragrances. Very refreshing, yet understated and elegant.


----------



## upr_crust

*Cool shoes, Cary . . .*

. . . I have a particular weakness for double monks, and the wing-tip detail is very unusual.

May we ask whence they come?


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast and Sir Royston, you are like two pendant portraits . . .*

. . . City and Country, respectively.

Love what both of you have posted today, even though the styles are diametrically opposed. Thanks.


----------



## Vita Su Misura

upr_crust said:


> . . . "Eau Sans Pareil", along with Racquets, I'd be a happy (if poorer) man.
> 
> Glad we see eye to eye (smell nose to nose?) on Racquets.


When I used to sell Penhaligon's, Raquets was my favorite by far. Eau Sans Pareil was a fantastic scent, and for some reason they continue to re-issue and then discontinue it...


----------



## Opera Buff

Vita Su Misura said:


> When I used to sell Penhaligon's, Raquets was my favorite by far. Eau Sans Pareil was a fantastic scent, and for some reason they continue to re-issue and then discontinue it...


Penhaligon's Blenheim Bouquet is my regular scent.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


> Is that suit blue or gray? hard to tell from the lighting. Lovely, regardless.


It's a steel blue. If your monitor is true color, that top pic is close to the actual color.

Thanks.


----------



## Cary Grant

upr_crust said:


> . . . I have a particular weakness for double monks, and the wing-tip detail is very unusual.
> 
> May we ask whence they come?


Thanks- they're my favorite shoe. My local haberdasher had them made up by Martegani about two years ago. They were exclusive to their shop.


----------



## Cary Grant

Sir Royston said:


>


Splendid material!


----------



## upr_crust

*Some things old, some things new . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Some things old, some things new (text). . .*

Today's attire is a mixture of old and new - some things very new, one thing quite old.

Cream/black Prince of Wales sport coat, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Azalea (manufacturer's name for the colour) pinpoint oxford shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (Lands' End)

Green/blue/black tie, silk foulard patterned after enamel work on Egyptian 18th dynasty figure of Horus (stylized pattern of feathers) (Met Museum)

Flat round cufflinks, malachite edged in gold-tone metal (The Custom Shop)

Celadon green solid silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (BB)

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy worsted wool trousers (JAB)

Navy patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via C21)

Brown wing-tip loafers (BB - my latest indulgence)

Floris Cefiro

For outerwear:

Charcoal grey herringbone weave overcoat, S/B, wool/cashmere (Lauren, via Syms - cheap and cheerful)

Grey/pink/green silk scarf, lined in light grey wool (Merns - purchased some 20-25 years ago, and not worn for years)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to face a morning of meetings, and a low-stress Friday afternoon, perhaps . . .


----------



## mysharona

Same jacket as yesterday, as today is a change of venue and I haven't worn it in a while.
2 button natural shouder blazer, from Milton's Clothing cupboard
Silk and wool waistcoat by Penguin Original
Shirt by express, in french blue
Silk tie by Jones NY, T&Co. tiebar
Charcoal pinstripe trousers by Perry Ellis 
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes by Allen Edmonds


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


>


Wonderful as always!!! :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*walking around down town...*

...with an old, but still loved corduroy coat


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Great, Sir R.*



Sir Royston said:


> Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
> Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
> Added to
> Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
> Bookster cords,
> Lewin Wool tie,
> Churchs oxblood brogues..
> RBH


It's great that there are still a few keeping tradition.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*That's what I call the Blues*

:icon_smile: And very nice double monks, Cary

Cheers
V.


----------



## gnatty8

^ manfromlisbon: I love this whole look, very very much. Only thing I might change is the square, its a little too close in pattern and color to the tie. That coat is great!!


----------



## Holdfast

Great tie!



upr_crust said:


> . . . City and Country, respectively.
> 
> Love what both of you have posted today, even though the styles are diametrically opposed. Thanks.


I hadn't noticed, but you're quite right - almost complete opposites!

Your new BB loafers are quite unusual; I don't think I've seen a pair like them before. I really like them though!



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...with an old, but still loved corduroy coat


Great pattern on those trousers!


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> ^ manfromlisbon: I love this whole look, very very much. Only thing I might change is the square, its a little too close in pattern and color to the tie. That coat is great!!


Are you referring to my picks that V. quoted? I assumed so from the ^^

If so- the square is actually pale green with a gold cast to it but the sun (and my old camera) washed it out.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Great tie!


Thanks- Talbott. Dry hands are a real threat to the material. 

I get more compliments from women on that tie than any other (wife included  )


----------



## mogultv

*Matt Deckard Apparel*

Today, I'm wearing my bespoke, Matt Deckard Apparel suit. (pictures to follow soon) It's one that Matt has modeled here previously--the brown twill, three piece, with the belted-back jacket. I got measured for the suit about six weeks ago. The process was the most complete that I have ever experienced. Pictures were even taken so that the tailors could see the way I stood. When the suit arrived, it fit to perfection, the tailoring was impeccable, and the fabric is wonderfully retro. I understand that Matt might be coming out with a line of shirts. I've no doubt that these will be up to the very high standards of tailoring Matt has exhibited with my suit.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Are you referring to my picks that V. quoted? I assumed so from the ^^
> 
> If so- the square is actually pale green with a gold cast to it but the sun (and my old camera) washed it out.


No sorry, to his post, paisley tie/square..


----------



## rgrossicone

mogultv said:


> Today, I'm wearing my bespoke, Matt Deckard Apparel suit. (pictures to follow soon) It's one that Matt has modeled here previously--the brown twill, three piece, with the belted-back jacket. I got measured for the suit about six weeks ago. The process was the most complete that I have ever experienced. Pictures were even taken so that the tailors could see the way I stood. When the suit arrived, it fit to perfection, the tailoring was impeccable, and the fabric is wonderfully retro. I understand that Matt might be coming out with a line of shirts. I've no doubt that these will be up to the very high standards of tailoring Matt has exhibited with my suit.


Please post pics...very interested in seeing that!


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> No sorry, to his post, paisley tie/square..


Gotcha! And I concur- love that tweed.


----------



## Mannix

I decided to try wearing silk scarves like this, I've seen it before in many old movies. I'd mostly wear it with a light blue, or white shirt...so if possible ignore the gingham. I would like opinions on the silk scarf. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> I decided to try wearing silk scarves like this, I've seen it before in many old movies. I'd mostly wear it with a light blue, or white shirt...so if possible ignore the gingham. I would like opinions on the silk scarf. Thank you in advance.


I like it and especially so against the contrasting blue gingahm. I'm goinf to wear a scarf out tonight, in fact.

:aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I love those trousers. They have a beautiful drape.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
NM belt
Germano cords
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers


----------



## Mannix

I really like those cords kitonbrioni!


----------



## gnatty8

I like the dusk effect in these pictures> Enjoy our weekend gentlemen:


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


>


I like these very much upr_crust! Are these from the current season? They look fantastic!


----------



## gnatty8

Looking good Holdfast.. I like the tie. Details on the shirt?


----------



## Wall

Gnatty and V, those trousers are luscious. I am a man on the hunt for several pairs of new pants, do you mind if I inquire as to the brand?


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I decided to try wearing silk scarves like this, I've seen it before in many old movies. I'd mostly wear it with a light blue, or white shirt...so if possible ignore the gingham. I would like opinions on the silk scarf. Thank you in advance.


I like this a lot! I think it works just fine with the gingham..


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> I like the dusk effect in these pictures> Enjoy our weekend gentlemen:


I quite like your pairings here. Your outside breast pocket is calling "mug me"....aka I like your pocket square and everything else for that matter.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> I like it and especially so against the contrasting blue gingahm. I'm goinf to wear a scarf out tonight, in fact.
> 
> :aportnoy:





gnatty8 said:


> I like this a lot! I think it works just fine with the gingham..


Thank you both, I was trying to step outside the box with this. I just need to add to my ascot and pocket square collection...


----------



## rgrossicone

Bespoke Blue and white shirt from Ercole
JPress Red, White and Blue Tie
Hickey 3x2 Navy Blazer
Bills Khakis M3 (2 inch cuff)
Red Wing Boots

Have a great weekend folks!

RR


----------



## Mark Ligett

I think the silk scarf looks absolutely great on you! I am a huge fan of ascots, and this silk scarf is close enough to an ascot look for me. I give you thumbs up, for sure!


----------



## Mannix

Mark Ligett said:


> I think the silk scarf looks absolutely great on you! I am a huge fan of ascots, and this silk scarf is close enough to an ascot look for me. I give you thumbs up, for sure!


Thank you. I'm going to experiment more with silk scarves and the like.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Yes*



gnatty8 said:


> ^ manfromlisbon: I love this whole look, very very much. Only thing I might change is the square, its a little too close in pattern and color to the tie. That coat is great!!


I noticed that, gnatty8. But I had not much more time to choose another.
As for the coat, you wouldn't believe that has already more than 10 years. 
Thanks a lot:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

holdfast said:


> Great pattern on those trousers!
> [quote/]
> 
> Thanks a lot, Holdfast. You look great. As always, I should say.
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pattern on those trousers!
> [quote/]
> 
> Nice you like, Cary
> 
> 
> 
> mysharona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those trousers. They have a beautiful drape.[quote/]
> Thank you, Mysharona
> 
> 
> 
> Mannix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try wearing silk scarves like this, I've seen it before in many old movies. I'd mostly wear it with a light blue, or white shirt...so if possible ignore the gingham. I would like opinions on the silk scarf. Thank you in advance.[quote/]
> 
> It looks very good on you, Mannix.
> Now, for me it's another story. The foulard fashion as many admirers, and, if it works like with you, looks great. But I don't like to wear. I tried several times, but...no way. I didn't like the way it looks on me. Shame on me
> Cheers, guys
> V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> I like the dusk effect in these pictures> Enjoy our weekend gentlemen:


You do the country look so well, Gnatty.  I'd melt in even the coldest weather with a tweed that heavy plus sweatre but it looks good on you.

LOVE the trou material! Details? And nice choice of square against the jacket.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I like the dusk effect in these pictures> Enjoy our weekend gentlemen:


Always sharp, gantty8. And I noticed the patterned trousers. They are vey nice and unusual. Like very much!

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*You're in luck - the shoes are not only this season . . .*

. . . but are also on sale!

Brooks Brothers, 50% off, made in Portugal, the brown wing-tip loafers pictured on the web site under clearance (though I bought them at the Madison Ave. store).

BTW, excellent set of photos recently posted - the dusk lighting and the muted tones of your outfit went extremely well together, and, as lisbon observed, attractive and unusual trousers.



gnatty8 said:


> I like these very much upr_crust! Are these from the current season? They look fantastic!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, holdfast, and compliments to you as well . . .*

Thanks for the compliments on the new shoes, and your outfit of yesterday was very grand indeed - love it! (And yes, we all suffer from dry hands in winter, and the havoc that they can wreak on textured silk ties!).



Holdfast said:


> Your new BB loafers are quite unusual; I don't think I've seen a pair like them before. I really like them though!


----------



## mysharona

Simple today:
Blue OCBD by BB
Vintage slim tie by Christian Dior, T&Co. Tiebar
Chocolate belt by DKNY
Tan trousers by BB
Chocolate longwings by PRL Italy
Argyle OTCs by T. Harris London
Rolex Datejust


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


Of course, I like the shirt.
And the shoes. And I was astonished when I read they come from Portugal. I swear I never saw in here!

Cheers and a very happy weekend

V.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM polo
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Brioni belt
Barneys monkstraps
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Holdfast

Casual Saturday...


----------



## Mannix

Lookin good Holdfast, I like the choice of the pink shirt.


----------



## gnatty8

Another Saturday trip to the office, then cigar:


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Another Saturday trip to the office, then cigar:


Beautiful peacoat!


----------



## gnatty8

Wall said:


> Gnatty and V, those trousers are luscious. I am a man on the hunt for several pairs of new pants, do you mind if I inquire as to the brand?


Believe it or not, they are Ted Baker; purchased at Bloomingdale's in Atlanta about 2 years ago or so.



Mannix said:


> I quite like your pairings here. Your outside breast pocket is calling "mug me"....aka I like your pocket square and everything else for that matter.


Mug me huh? Glad I didn't have far to walk to my car, lol. _Your pocket square or your life..._



Cary Grant said:


> You do the country look so well, Gnatty.  I'd melt in even the coldest weather with a tweed that heavy plus sweatre but it looks good on you.
> 
> LOVE the trou material! Details? And nice choice of square against the jacket.


Thanks, the square was a last second grab from my drawer as I was closing the closet door..



themanfromlisbon said:


> Always sharp, gantty8. And I noticed the patterned trousers. They are vey nice and unusual. Like very much!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you! I love the pattern and the fabric is a heavy wool, almost flannel like..



upr_crust said:


> BTW, excellent set of photos recently posted - the dusk lighting and the muted tones of your outfit went extremely well together, and, as lisbon observed, attractive and unusual trousers.


Thank you! The dusk lighting caught me only when I posted the pics, had a strange effect..


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Beautiful peacoat!


Thanks! Mainline Michael Kors that I bought at Saks last winter. Only thing it needed was the sleeves shortened; and has a pretty good, trim fit OTR.


----------



## rgrossicone

After an early morning run, a day of hanging around the house with my baby daughter.



















JCrew Fair Aisle Vest
JCrew Tartan Shirt Button Down Collar
APC New Standards
Asics Rainbow Sneaks


----------



## davemx66

Hey M-TV

Great piece of info!
At least I, would love to see the 
bespoke Matt Deckard Apparel suit :aportnoy:
Pics would be highly appreciated !

Today, I'm wearing my bespoke, Matt Deckard Apparel suit. (pictures to follow soon) It's one that Matt has modeled here previously--the brown twill, three piece, with the belted-back jacket. I got measured for the suit about six weeks ago. The process was the most complete that I have ever experienced. Pictures were even taken so that the tailors could see the way I stood. When the suit arrived, it fit to perfection, the tailoring was impeccable, and the fabric is wonderfully retro. I understand that Matt might be coming out with a line of shirts. I've no doubt that these will be up to the very high standards of tailoring Matt has exhibited with my suit. [/quote]


----------



## davemx66

CC: Nice shoes and socks !!!

[/quote]


----------



## signal

Holdfast,

What make/style jean are those?



Holdfast said:


> Casual Saturday...


----------



## signal

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post. Enjoy the weather gentlemen:


Gnatty,

Which BB blazer is this? I like the buttons how they are gold and dark. I would like to get a set of buttons like that or even that blazer.


----------



## gnatty8

signal said:


> Gnatty,
> 
> Which BB blazer is this? I like the buttons how they are gold and dark. I would like to get a set of buttons like that or even that blazer.


Golden Fleece.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wall said:


> Gnatty and V, those trousers are luscious. I am a man on the hunt for several pairs of new pants, do you mind if I inquire as to the brand?


Thanks Wall:icon_smile:. Bespoke by an old (one of the few) Lisbon taylor "João Bento Vicente"
Unfortanetely, I think will be not possible for you to get one of these, unless you come to Lisbon.

Cheers

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

davemx66 said:


> CC: Nice shoes and socks !!!


Thank you :icon_smile:


----------



## Wall

^^
V, I may be visiting Sintra in the near future. That doesn't look too far from Lisbon. Due to the lack of decent tailors in my area I am going to start trying to have some garments made whenever I travel, so I may have to see your man.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wall said:


> ^^
> V, I may be visiting Sintra in the near future. That doesn't look too far from Lisbon. Due to the lack of decent tailors in my area I am going to start trying to have some garments made whenever I travel, so I may have to see your man.


Wall, first of all, CONGRATULATIONS! Sintra is a wonderful little town, and Cascais (7,5 miles far is a beautiful little town by the sea, with a bay that's really handsome, so not to loose). All the area as great, great restaurants, specially with wonderfull fish and sea fruits. You'll be certainly very pleased.
Ah! and Lisbon is only 15 miles away. Bespoke, try Rosa & Teixeira.
I'll be pleased to be of any help

Cheers

V.


----------



## Wall

Thank you for the offer. I may very well take you up on that when the time comes.


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## deandbn

mysharona said:


> Simple today:


You are one smart dude mister. I like the narrow ties and tie bar very much. You do the knot beautifully too, complete with a perfect dimple.

I also like the fact that you wear your shirts, whereas sometimes I find that a guys shirt can wear him.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mysharona

deandbn said:


> You are one smart dude mister. I like the narrow ties and tie bar very much. You do the knot beautifully too, complete with a perfect dimple.
> 
> I also like the fact that you wear your shirts, whereas sometimes I find that a guys shirt can wear him.:icon_smile_wink:


What a wonderful compliment! Thank you!


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Another Saturday trip to the office, then cigar


Cool peacoat.



signal said:


> What make/style jean are those?


Diesel Larkee.


----------



## mysharona

Today I am wearing a jacket that I have worn many times before, but after reading the "Navy Suit Jacket as a Blazer" thread, I must ask your opinions. The jacket is part of a MTM suit by Konen of West Germany. The pants were pretty much destroyed when I was hit head-on by a drunk one night and my leg became entangled in the door. I have worn the jacket alone many times since then as a reminder that it's cool to be alive and because I love the fit. Does this work? Should I change the buttons? The ones that are on it are a deep charcoal horn. The jacket has a very faint herringbone stripe that is visible in picture 2. Opinions would be appreciated.
Shirt: Calvin Klein
Silk tie: Gianfranco Ruffini, Italy
Slide buckle belt: J. Crew
Cotton twill chinos: J. Crew
Shoes: AE Kingswood
Watch: Rado Integral


----------



## Cary Grant

MySharona-

I don't think it does. Mostly because of teh pattern in the suit. That said- most people on the street wouldn't notice or care. But I find the material too dressy against those chinos and can't say the tie is a great match either.


----------



## AlanC

It's about 20 degrees F today. My wife objected to taking outside pictures.



















'Marcus' Neiman Marcus sportcoat (made by Martin Greenfield, I believe)
Guy Rover shirt
Brooks Brothers grenadine, vintage
Brunello Cuccinelli sweater vest
Liberty braces
Barry Bricken flannels
ET Wright/Sanders & Sanders double monks










This is an entirely thrifted ensemble, save for the shoes, which were purchased from the B&S forum. Including the shoes I've got about a hundred bucks in it.


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> MySharona-
> 
> I don't think it does. Mostly because of teh pattern in the suit. That said- most people on the street wouldn't notice or care. But I find the material too dressy against those chinos and can't say the tie is a great match either.


Imagine no tie and dressier pants. Is there anything that would make the jacket doable?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Today I am wearing a jacket that I have worn many times before, but after reading the "Navy Suit Jacket as a Blazer" thread, I must ask your opinions. The jacket is part of a MTM suit by Konen of West Germany. The pants were pretty much destroyed when I was hit head-on by a drunk one night and my leg became entangled in the door. I have worn the jacket alone many times since then as a reminder that it's cool to be alive and because I love the fit. Does this work? Should I change the buttons? The ones that are on it are a deep charcoal horn. The jacket has a very faint herringbone stripe that is visible in picture 2. Opinions would be appreciated.


I probably wouldn't do it. If it were a solid navy, I'd be tempted to put on brass or pewter or even MoP buttons and give it a shot, but the pattern is pretty clear, and it would just look like you were wearing your suit coat with your trousers.

Some story, glad it had a reasonably happy ending. Drunk drivers who kill innocents should be eligible for the death penalty. Over the years I have moderated my stand on this.


----------



## mysharona

AlanC said:


> It's about 20 degrees F today. My wife objected to taking outside pictures.
> 
> 'Marcus' Neiman Marcus sportcoat (made by Martin Greenfield, I believe)
> Guy Rover shirt
> Brooks Brothers grenadine, vintage
> Brunello Cuccinelli sweater vest
> Liberty braces
> Barry Bricken flannels
> ET Wright/Sanders & Sanders double monks
> 
> This is an entirely thrifted ensemble, save for the shoes, which were purchased from the B&S forum. Including the shoes I've got about a hundred bucks in it.


Well done.


----------



## gnatty8

AlanC said:


>


Very nice coat, those colors are fantastic!

Must be missing the heart of Dixie by now I'll bet!


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
Nice attire!
What fedora did you wear?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Tse sweater
Kleinberg belt
DG pant
Pantherella socks
Grenson balmorals
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Alan,
> Nice attire!
> What fedora did you wear?


Mac, I must confess that the cold wave forced me to a sock cap this morning(we called them boggans growing up).


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Wore this on my London trip on Saturday:


----------



## welldressedfellow

Love it!Who did the suit, E&R?



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Wore this on my London trip on Saturday:


----------



## srivats

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Wore this on my London trip on Saturday:


Nicely done.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Not E&R but M&S! I got it in their summer sales last year for £60! 

I should have got an extra pair of trousers and get my mother to throw up a matching waistcoat using the trouser fabric but it didn't cross my mind then...


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

AlanC said:


> It's about 20 degrees F today. My wife objected to taking outside pictures.
> 
> 'Marcus' Neiman Marcus sportcoat (made by Martin Greenfield, I believe)
> Guy Rover shirt
> Brooks Brothers grenadine, vintage
> Brunello Cuccinelli sweater vest
> Liberty braces
> Barry Bricken flannels
> ET Wright/Sanders & Sanders double monks


Let me take this opportunity to again complain that I cannot fit into a single thing Brunello Cuccinelli makes. I've tried what they call an "XXL" but the shirt/sweater literally weeps with strain. My wife (politely) calls me "barrel chested." It's a shame because I just love BC's items....


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today:


Nice jacket and shirt ensemble, gnatty8.
As you know, I "mad" about white trouusers and argyles, so I've nothing further to say...:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*"Nice but a bit severe" - thus spake . . .*

. . . the Tsar of Taste.

Unfortunately, I did not have time for photos this AM, but I did get the rather terse review of my ensemble this morning from my partner, the soi-disant Tsar of Taste. I leave it to your discretion to imagine the severity level of my attire for today.

Navy stripe 3-piece suit, 2-button jacket, center vent, pleated trousers (BB MTM)

White/lavender/purple end-on-end stripe shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Solid purple silk satin tie (Hackett)

Oval enamel cufflinks, stud backs, purple enamel edged in white, small gold "X" in the center (Burberry)

Vintage gold watch chain

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee - hand-me-down)

Patou for Men

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB - it's cold out there in NYC today)

Solid purple cashmere scarf, under coat (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, formerly of Great Russell St., London)

Navy/royal blue/scarlet longitudinally striped woven wool scarf, over coat (BB)

Navy felt fedora (a new acquisition - The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough insulation to face the icy blast which is NYC today, perhaps . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*No sun today, so...*

...let's face some cold.

























Cheers

V.


----------



## AlanC

gnatty8 said:


> Very nice coat, those colors are fantastic!
> 
> Must be missing the heart of Dixie by now I'll bet!


Thanks. I always miss Dixie, but I actually like winter, and I've been able to wear my fairly sizable winter wardrobe finally.

I like that quilted jacket you're sporting.


----------



## Selectiv

LOCHY TWEED
Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...let's face some cold.


V- Lovely ensemble today. And a very "regal" pose to boot!


----------



## mysharona

Selectiv said:


> LOCHY TWEED
> Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


I like this. The pattern is very similar to a suit Luca Rubinacci wore in a photo (by the Sartorialist- probably on his blog) in December's GQ.


----------



## mysharona

Let me know how this works with the blues up top and the chocolate brown trousers and brown shoes.
The most accurate depiction of shirt color is in the top picture.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice jacket and shirt ensemble, gnatty8.
> As you know, I "mad" about white trouusers and argyles, so I've nothing further to say...:icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thank you! I like the shirt and tie you are wearing today by the way.



AlanC said:


> Thanks. I always miss Dixie, but I actually like winter, and I've been able to wear my fairly sizable winter wardrobe finally.
> 
> I like that quilted jacket you're sporting.


Yes, that is one of the benefits of winter I suppose!

The quilted jacket is surprisingly warm! Kept me comfortable in about 30 degree temps believe it or not!


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Let me know how this works with the blues up top and the chocolate brown trousers and brown shoes.
> The most accurate depiction of shirt color is in the top picture.


You're liking that coat!

I think I personally would have done charcoal or grey trousers with the blue up top; but that may only be because I cannot see the whole effect.


----------



## gnatty8

Selectiv, I really like that suit! Very bold pattern, but it works very well. Do you know the weight of the cloth? It looks very substantial. Fits great!


----------



## Cary Grant

Brilliant pattern- love it- but can we see a straight on shot of he vest- from the side, teh pattern matching on the lapels looks funny.



Selectiv said:


> LOCHY TWEED
> Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> You're liking that coat!
> 
> I think I personally would have done charcoal or grey trousers with the blue up top; but that may only be because I cannot see the whole effect.


It had been too long since I wore it, I had to overdo it for a few days when working in different venues. Today I knew I wouldn't have too many folks to see, so tried to take a bit of a leap with the trousers. Charcoal or grey would have typically been my first selection as well.


----------



## Selectiv

gnatty8 said:


> Selectiv, I really like that suit! Very bold pattern, but it works very well. Do you know the weight of the cloth? It looks very substantial. Fits great!


It's from Booksters, 
LOCHY TWEED
Johnstons of Elgin Saxony
480 grams Soft Light to 
Medium Weight

not matching because I had unbuttoned 2 buttons, matches if only the last one is unbuttoned.


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks for that- lapels look better. The other shot made the (your) left lapel look askew.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...let's face some cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Fantastic suit, I love navy chalkstripe. But I'm especially keen on that coat.


----------



## Mannix

Selectiv said:


> LOCHY TWEED
> Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


I love the waistcoat and trousers, but I'd like to see the complete ensemble with the jacket. Good shirt choice btw.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Let me know how this works with the blues up top and the chocolate brown trousers and brown shoes.
> The most accurate depiction of shirt color is in the top picture.


Great tie and ps, who makes the tie? I think the brown pants work just fine...


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Great tie and ps, who makes the tie? I think the brown pants work just fine...


Thanks!
The tie is by J.S. Blank collection.
PS is Barbara Black for Belk's.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Malo sweater
NM belt
Kiton pant
NM socks
Timberland boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Selectiv said:


> LOCHY TWEED
> Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


This is very fun. I like it!

Apologies for the slightly awkward upper body carriage today - managed to whack my left arm pretty bad the other day and am still feeling pretty stiff. Ouch.


----------



## mysharona

Selectiv said:


> LOCHY TWEED
> Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


Here are photos of Luca Rubinacci from the Sartorialist blog. I figured I'd post them for comparison. Quite similar, although yours is English and his is Italian.


----------



## dchandler2

*Polish those shoes*

The shoes need some polish and sole dressing! IMHO You have on to much blue. I would go with a lighter color shirt. Just my 2 cent.

Dchandler



mysharona said:


> Let me know how this works with the blues up top and the chocolate brown trousers and brown shoes.
> The most accurate depiction of shirt color is in the top picture.


----------



## mysharona

dchandler2 said:


> The shoes need some polish and sole dressing! IMHO You have on to much blue. I would go with a lighter color shirt. Just my 2 cent.
> 
> Dchandler


You're right about the shoes! I actually brought polish and sole dressing to work today. Finished up about an hour ago!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Gnatty8, old ones. But Wesley has always great shirts and ties.

Thank you, Mannix and MySharonna (is not really a pose, is it?  )



Selectiv said:


> LOCHY TWEED
> Johnstons of Elgin Saxony


That's great, Selectiv. I just love the cloth that Bookstrs are selling

Cheers

V.


----------



## Mannix

Yes or no on the shirt and tie together? I especially like this vest with the mint green shirt. What do you think?


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Yes or no on the shirt and tie together? I especially like this vest with the mint green shirt. What do you think?


I like the collar on that shirt a lot. I don't know about that particular tie with the shirt/vest combo, although the knot looks nice.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> I like the collar on that shirt a lot. I don't know about that particular tie with the shirt/vest combo, although the knot looks nice.


Thanks. I think it goes quite well for a more casual outfit as I'm wearing it (with jeans), but I would never pair this tie with this shirt if I were wearing a suit. I'd probably wear a white shirt with this tie, if the situation were more 'dressy' shall we say.


----------



## deandbn

Mannix said:


>


I think the shirt and tie look good together.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Yes or no on the shirt and tie together? I especially like this vest with the mint green shirt. What do you think?


That works well together, Mannix.
But I'm curious about the coat you used with :icon_smile:

V


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> That works well together, Mannix.
> But I'm curious about the coat you used with :icon_smile:
> 
> V


Thanks! I didn't wear a sport coat today, but I did wear my camel SB topcoat.


----------



## Cary Grant

Suit: MTO - Cohen; navy w/lilac stripe
Shirt: MTM - Individualized; pale lilac
Square: don't remember; picked it up at Filene's basement
Shoes: Martegani Sorrento's
Socks: Marcoliani
Lid: Borsalino beaver felt fedora


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> Suit: MTO - Cohen; navy w/lilac stripe
> Shirt: MTM - Individualized; pale lilac
> Square: don't remember; picked it up at Filene's basement
> Shoes: Martegani Sorrento's
> Socks: Marcoliani
> Lid: Borsalino beaver felt fedora


Beautifully put-together. I like how the scale of the stripes in both shirt and PS are non-competing, and the balance of the floral pattern in the tie is the perfect offset. I also like how the pastels in the tie are in the same family as the lilac but don't duplicate the color, as you've already done that with suit and shirt. Excellent. The shoes are quite lovely.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


> Beautifully put-together. I like how the scale of the stripes in both shirt and PS are non-competing, and the balance of the floral pattern in the tie is the perfect offset. I also like how the pastels in the tie are in the same family as the lilac but don't duplicate the color, as you've already done that with suit and shirt. Excellent. The shoes are quite lovely.


Thank you sir. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Suit: MTO - Cohen; navy w/lilac stripe
> Shirt: MTM - Individualized; pale lilac
> Square: don't remember; picked it up at Filene's basement
> Shoes: Martegani Sorrento's
> Socks: Marcoliani
> Lid: Borsalino beaver felt fedora


Shear brilliance!


----------



## rgrossicone

Looking great today fellas!

A bit frumpy for me, with just a splash of color:

BB Non-iron Ecru Shirt
Paul Smith Floral Tie
Orange JCrew Lambswook Cableknit Crewneck
APC New Standards
JCrew Brown Belt
Red Wing Boots
not pictured:
DB Camel Hair Overcoat
Cashmere Camel Knit Cap
Brown Gloves


----------



## welldressedfellow

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Not E&R but M&S! I got it in their summer sales last year for £60!
> 
> I should have got an extra pair of trousers and get my mother to throw up a matching waistcoat using the trouser fabric but it didn't cross my mind then...


Care to swap mothers for a while? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Shear brilliance!


Heh- dunno about brilliant but thanks for the compliment. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Heh- dunno about brilliant but thanks for the compliment. :icon_smile:


Looked terrific...seemed fitting. :aportnoy:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

welldressedfellow said:


> Care to swap mothers for a while? :icon_smile_big:


Ha! She makes waistcoats for my cousin's restaurant waiters sometimes and does an OK job. I can probably do a better job at finishing off the garment and sewing the buttonholes (she does them more sloppily than me).


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sunny Day, at least till noon*

So, let's enjoy


----------



## Cary Grant

Not sure, but something about this isn't working for me. I think perhaps it's the combination of contrasting collar/cuff with a pair of light colored khakis.

Even in gingham the contrasting collar says "formal" to me while the pants and their fit say casual.



themanfromlisbon said:


> So, let's enjoy


----------



## upr_crust

*A spring-like shirt with the most wintry of suits . . .*

. . . whatever was I thinking?


----------



## Cary Grant

Whatever you were thinking, you thought it well. I think this palette/combo of patterns looks splendid.



upr_crust said:


> . . . whatever was I thinking?


----------



## upr_crust

*A spring-like shirt with the most wintry of suits (text) . . .*

The confluence of suits in rotation, shirts in rotation, and a need to wear something colourful on a dreary day (anticipating snow here in NYC by evening) caused today's ensemble to be assembled. Not my most creative ensemble by far, but enough attire to make it through a day littered with meetings . . .

Brown mini-herringbone weave track stripe flannel 3-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Blue/yellow/white end-on-end weave striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid gold-coloured silk repp tie (BB)

Solid gold-coloured silk foulard pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Octagonal double-faced sterling silver enamelled cufflinks, yellow, edged in royal blue (M P Levene, Thurloe Place, London - most likely made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham)

Vintage pocket watch chain (modern watch replacement)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (Botticelli, BYC)

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Oversized scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - a very good $10 investment, and waterproof as well)

Onwards into the fray, then . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Not sure, but something about this isn't working for me. I think perhaps it's the combination of contrasting collar/cuff with a pair of light colored khakis.
> 
> Even in gingham the contrasting collar says "formal" to me while the pants and their fit say casual.


Well Cary, that's a point. 
However, as I use to say, I'm not much by the book. I even use that kind of shirts with no tie at all:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## mysharona

Sport coat by Allyn St. George for HSM
Egyptian cotton fitted shirt by Geoffrey Beene
Silk tie BCBG
PS by Barbara Black
Cordovan belt by BB
Tan trousers by BB
Socks by GoldToe
AE McAlisters


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment . . .*

. . . but trust me, the combo was thrown together rather quickly last night.

Glad that it works, in any event (even if the shirt/tie combo is a bit spring/summer).



Cary Grant said:


> Whatever you were thinking, you thought it well. I think this palette/combo of patterns looks splendid.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Hey all,

First post on this forum (I've been frequenting SF for a little while now).



















*Jacket:* Borrelli
*Shirt:* Talbott
*Pants:* Express
*Shoes:* Doucal's
*Scarf:* 100% cashmere, no name
*Belt:* Dingman
*Watch:* Raymond Weil
*Socks:* ???
*Glasses:* Hugo Boss


----------



## mysharona

Mr. Moo said:


>


Lol. This photo made my day. HAHAHA! That said, you look good, but Holdfast may have to sue you for using his likeness!


----------



## Mr. Moo

mysharona said:


> Lol. This photo made my day. HAHAHA! That said, you look good, but Holdfast may have to sue you for using his likeness!


Indeed, it is the Holdfast pose. :icon_smile_big:

I thank you for your comments, and I'm glad I could make your day.


----------



## mysharona

Mr. Moo said:


> Indeed, it is the Holdfast pose. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I thank you for your comments, and I'm glad I could make your day.


Well, it's great immediately following a photo of you without your face scrambled. You have a wonderfully ironic sense of humor.


----------



## Mr. Moo

mysharona said:


> Well, it's great immediately following a photo of you without your face scrambled. You have a wonderfully ironic sense of humor.


There's only so much ugly this forum can take in a single post.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Sport coat by Allyn St. George for HSM
> Egyptian cotton fitted shirt by Geoffrey Beene
> Silk tie BCBG
> PS by Barbara Black
> Cordovan belt by BB
> Tan trousers by BB
> Socks by GoldToe
> AE McAlisters


Ooooo, I like! Everything goes together quite well.


----------



## Acct2000

upr_crust said:


> The confluence of suits in rotation, shirts in rotation, and a need to wear something colourful on a dreary day (anticipating snow here in NYC by evening) caused today's ensemble to be assembled. Not my most creative ensemble by far, but enough attire to make it through a day littered with meetings . . .
> 
> Brown mini-herringbone weave track stripe flannel 3-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated trousers (BB GF)
> 
> Blue/yellow/white end-on-end weave striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)
> 
> Solid gold-coloured silk repp tie (BB)
> 
> Solid gold-coloured silk foulard pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Octagonal double-faced sterling silver enamelled cufflinks, yellow, edged in royal blue (M P Levene, Thurloe Place, London - most likely made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham)
> 
> Vintage pocket watch chain (modern watch replacement)
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Dark brown patterned OTC socks
> 
> Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (Botticelli, BYC)
> 
> Floris Elite
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)
> 
> Oversized scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's via warehouse sale)
> 
> Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - a very good $10 investment, and waterproof as well)
> 
> Onwards into the fray, then . . .


Tres chic!!!


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Ooooo, I like! Everything goes together quite well.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Selectiv

Mannix said:


> My friends call me *Tanya.*
> Mine call me James Bond.


offtopic
Excuse me, wanted to ask, what does this mean? It's just *Tanya* sounds like a common girls name in russian...:icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_big: Just curiosity


----------



## mysharona

Selectiv said:


> offtopic
> Excuse me, wanted to ask, what does this mean? It's just *Tanya* sounds like a common girls name in russian...:icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_big:


From Russia With Love!


----------



## Mannix

Selectiv said:


> offtopic
> Excuse me, wanted to ask, what does this mean? It's just *Tanya* sounds like a common girls name in russian...:icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_big: Just curiosity


Sean Connery's main girl in From Russia With Love is Tatiana...she prefers to be called Tanya. I just like how that quote sounds when it's said in the movie. She says her shortened name, and Bond just says his full name...I find small things like that ammusing.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice work, Sharona!!!


----------



## Bespoke Trout

mysharona said:


> Lol. This photo made my day. HAHAHA! That said, you look good, but Holdfast may have to sue you for using his likeness!


I'm not sure your face mask matches the rest of the outfit, but otherwise, well done.


----------



## mysharona

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice work, Sharona!!!


Thank you. I'm rather disappointed that my cell phone did such a poor job of capturing the actual color of the jacket, but oh well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
LP scarf
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci ankle boots
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## davemx66

*Long sleeves...*

TMFL:
Love the color matching, especially shoes & socks !

About the shirt, the sleeves are long... the gingham fabric bundles up at the end.. I think that's what makes it seem a bit odd... 


























[/quote]


----------



## gnatty8

Dreary day, fitting for an afternoon trip to the dentist for a checkup. Zegna (coat), Black Fleece (shirt), Borrelli (tie), Luciano Barbera (trousers), Peal (shoes).


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Dreary day, fitting for an afternoon trip to the dentist for a checkup. Zegna (coat), Black Fleece (shirt), Borrelli (tie), Luciano Barbera (trousers), Peal (shoes).


Nice look. Thank you for including the brands in your posting. We do like to know!


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> Yes or no on the shirt and tie together? I especially like this vest with the mint green shirt. What do you think?


Yes on the shirt & tie, but only with the colour of that sweatervest to pull it all together in my opinion.


----------



## Diggy18

https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1452ep5.jpg
https://g.imageshack.us/img204/img1452pf8.jpg/1/
https://g.imageshack.us/img222/img1452ls7.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img516/img1450ff4.jpg/1/
https://g.imageshack.us/img222/img1452ls7.jpg/1/


----------



## themanfromlisbon

davemx66 said:


> TMFL:
> Love the color matching, especially shoes & socks !
> 
> About the shirt, the sleeves are long... the gingham fabric bundles up at the end.. I think that's what makes it seem a bit odd...


You're right about that. I'm thinking about having it fixed, but waiting till I have something else to add when I send it to the lady that usually does that kind of jobs for me 

Cheers

V.


----------



## rgrossicone

Bespoke Navy Blazer
BB Slim Fit Blue Stripe OCBD
Banana Republic Navy and Grey Stripe Sweater Vest
JPress Fleur de Lis Tie
Paul Stuart Grey Flannel Trousers
Blkack with brass buckle Belt
Bally's Wingtips


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Mr. Moo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post on this forum (I've been frequenting SF for a little while now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Borrelli
> *Shirt:* Talbott
> *Pants:* Express
> *Shoes:* Doucal's
> *Scarf:* 100% cashmere, no name
> *Belt:* Dingman
> *Watch:* Raymond Weil
> *Socks:* ???
> *Glasses:* Hugo Boss


ROTFPMSL!

Clearly you made a bif impression with your first post!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Bespoke Navy Blazer
> BB Slim Fit Blue Stripe OCBD
> Banana Republic Navy and Grey Stripe Sweater Vest
> JPress Fleur de Lis Tie
> Paul Stuart Grey Flannel Trousers
> Blkack with brass buckle Belt
> Bally's Wingtips


Like it very much, R.
I specially like navy blue blazers, and the detail of the button matching the tie is superb. If you wanna have another, there are an english shirtmaker that sells cufflinks that are silver "fleur de lys".
By the way, with that ensemble I would wear a pair of black tassel loafers. LOL!

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Unconventional attire for a meteorologically wretched day . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Unconventional attire for a meteorologically wretched day (text) . . .*

Currently, NYC is being assaulted by a combination of snow, sleet and rain, with the only silver lining being that the weather is warming up above freezing, and is predicted to stay above freezing all day well into the evening.

However, for the present, it is foul underfoot, and dreary in the extreme. In reaction to this, and also in an attempt to add a few new items to the daily rotation of attire, here's today's ensemble:

3-button camel's hair sports jacket, center vent (BB)

Red multi-striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs - the photos are pinker than the true colour of this shirt, which is both beautiful and nearly unwearable (H & K, London)

Medium blue solid nattarino silk tie (Andrew's Ties)

Round flat goldtone cufflinks, patterned after roof end tiles from a Han Dynasty pagodo (Boston Museum of Fine Arts, via Fogg Art Museum, Harvard University)

Red/blue silk pocket square (RLPL, via C21)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey worsted wool trousers (BB)

Black Dan Post cowboy boots (bowing to the conditions underfoot, and resisting the usage of overshoes)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat, navy wool detachable collar (via Syms)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Charcoal grey microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - another cheap and cheerful solution for headgear in inclement weather)

One of my colleagues has already deemed today's attire "eclectic" - that's a polite term for "a mess", a judgment of which I might agree - not my finest day, sartorially.

For your collective amusement, then . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


Very up to date, upr! Nice!

Cheers

V.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Bespoke Navy Blazer
> BB Slim Fit Blue Stripe OCBD
> Banana Republic Navy and Grey Stripe Sweater Vest
> JPress Fleur de Lis Tie
> Paul Stuart Grey Flannel Trousers
> Blkack with brass buckle Belt
> Bally's Wingtips


Love the look!


----------



## mysharona

Suit by BB
Shirt by Calvin Klein
Silk tie by Ferragamo
Tiffany tiebar
PS by Barbara Black
Slide buckle belt by J. Crew
Socks by Old Navy
Longwings by RLP, Italy
AirKing watch by Rolex

Yeah- This suit is from Brooks Brothers, but I love that it has almost a Neopolitan cut with the high notch lapel and natural shoulder. Granted, it's a 2 button and not a 3-2 roll, but I like the cut.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*See how the colours change*

















Same tie, different tonalities!

V.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

mysharona said:


> Suit by BB
> Shirt by Calvin Klein
> Silk tie by Ferragamo
> Tiffany tiebar
> PS by Barbara Black
> Slide buckle belt by J. Crew
> Socks by Old Navy
> Longwings by RLP, Italy
> AirKing watch by Rolex
> 
> Yeah- This suit is from Brooks Brothers, but I love that it has almost a Neopolitan cut with the high notch lapel and natural shoulder. Granted, it's a 2 button and not a 3-2 roll, but I like the cut.


Never have I seen a BB jacket like that. Great cut.


----------



## mysharona

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Never have I seen a BB jacket like that. Great cut.


Thank you! I bought it specifically because of the cut. It is a vintage piece, and I never thought I would find myself buying an older suit (vintage jackets, yes, suits- no) but I had to make an exception in this case! I am a big fan of the neopolitan cut and was impressed to see such a similar look from BB.


----------



## brendon

themanfromlisbon said:


> Same tie, different tonalities!
> 
> V.


excellent clothes niceley done loving the shirt who makes it please


----------



## brendon

the first four pictures are from a recent meal out i just put a coat on over shirt as it was not to cold.
shirt marks and spencer
tie burtons
tie clip from a charity shop
gold arm bands as shirt needs taloring sleves a little to big
fire trap jeans

last picture is from a recent lunch out 
m+s shirt 
burtons tie again 
tie clip
collarbar
marks and spencer collezinoi jumper
navel pinstripe trousers sorry batteries went dead so couldn't photo trousershttps://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032015rc2.jpg
https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032014np5.jpg
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032013ps7.jpg
https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032011uq7.jpghttps://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032019bz3.jpg


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5107.jpg


Cool tie & socks; I like the way the stripes on the socks echo the shirt too.



mysharona said:


> PS by Barbara Black


Love the square.

Wet, Wet, Wednesday...


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Mr. Moo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post on this forum (I've been frequenting SF for a little while now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Borrelli
> *Shirt:* Talbott
> *Pants:* Express
> *Shoes:* Doucal's
> *Scarf:* 100% cashmere, no name
> *Belt:* Dingman
> *Watch:* Raymond Weil
> *Socks:* ???
> *Glasses:* Hugo Boss


Well done. Great scarf too. Bravo!


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Suit by BB
> Shirt by Calvin Klein
> Silk tie by Ferragamo
> Tiffany tiebar
> PS by Barbara Black
> Slide buckle belt by J. Crew
> Socks by Old Navy
> Longwings by RLP, Italy
> AirKing watch by Rolex
> 
> Yeah- This suit is from Brooks Brothers, but I love that it has almost a Neopolitan cut with the high notch lapel and natural shoulder. Granted, it's a 2 button and not a 3-2 roll, but I like the cut.


Wow, I absolutely love that suit. It seems trimmer than what I normally think of BB being. Well done....again


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Same tie, different tonalities!
> 
> V.


Everytime I see a collar bar I think of Jimmy Stewart, must be because in the movie Rope (or perhaps another movie with him in?) there are some nice closeups of him wearing one. Nice to see collar bars...great braces too! I fancy your pants, wait that didn't come out right, or did it. Oh well, great job once again!


----------



## Mannix

I never realized how fat I look in this sweater, and I'm not a heavy person by any means. I'm 6'1 145lbs...I think this is the last time I will ever wear it. Try not to laugh too hard when you see the first picture, I'm probably going to donate it go Goodwill.


----------



## Wall

Mannix, hang on to it when you get older (I think I saw you say you were fairly young, forgive me if this isnt the case) and your metabolism slows down, that sweater will begin to fit nicely


----------



## Mannix

Wall said:


> Mannix, hang on to it when you get older (I think I saw you say you were fairly young, forgive me if this isnt the case) and your metabolism slows down, that sweater will begin to fit nicely


I shudder to think...I was once fat and came back maybe I could do it again some day.


----------



## Jovan

Mannix, it looks fine. It actually balances out your slim build a bit. No need for everything to be super-fitted.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Same tie, different tonalities!
> 
> V.


Very, very nice!! I love the tie and trousers in particular!


----------



## gnatty8

brendon said:


> https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032013ps7.jpg
> https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032011uq7.jpghttps://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1032019bz3.jpg


I like all of this Brendon, well done!


----------



## gnatty8

Today, rainy day. Polo (coat), Zegna (tie), Brioni (shirt), Hickey Freeman (trousers), Ferragamo Tramezza (shoes).


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
BJ belt
CK socks
Ferragamo balmorals
Creed Portugal
Tiffany watch


----------



## Bruce Wayne

deandbn said:


> You are one smart dude mister. I like the narrow ties and tie bar very much. You do the knot beautifully too, complete with a perfect dimple.
> 
> I also like the fact that you wear your shirts, whereas sometimes I find that a guys shirt can wear him.:icon_smile_wink:


Is that regular oxford or pinpoint?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

kitonbrioni said:


> LPSS overcoat
> Brioni polo
> Kiton pant
> BJ belt
> CK socks
> Ferragamo balmorals
> Creed Portugal
> Tiffany watch


I have checked it out on your website. Well done.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Snowy Day in Metropolis*

So I wore my:



















APC New Standard jeans
Red Wing Boots
BBBF OCBD (there are all those letters again)
JV Brown Tie
RLPL Antler Button Tweed SJ (only with the middle button fastened)

not pictured:
Vintage Turnbull & Asser Raglan Overcoat Houndstooth pattern in Red and Creme with a blue overcheck)
Camel Colored Cashmere Cap
Brown Leather Gloves


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> Like it very much, R.
> I specially like navy blue blazers, and the detail of the button matching the tie is superb. If you wanna have another, there are an english shirtmaker that sells cufflinks that are silver "fleur de lys".
> By the way, with that ensemble I would wear a pair of black tassel loafers. LOL!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


I was so close to buying the JPress ones, but instead bought a few Shaggy Dogs...I don't wear French Cuffs enough...but do have a few FC shirts.


----------



## Mannix

I like your carpet...your shoes are great too! The not-so-traditional wingtip design is nice. :aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I like your carpet...your shoes are great too! The not-so-traditional wingtip design is nice. :aportnoy:


Sorry, not my carpet! Was at a hotel last night.. Thanks though.. Yes, I like these shoes very much, so much in fact, I bought em' in suede also!


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I never realized how fat I look in this sweater, and I'm not a heavy person by any means. *I'm 6'1 145lbs*...I think this is the last time I will ever wear it. Try not to laugh too hard when you see the first picture, I'm probably going to donate it go Goodwill.


Good God man, get thee to McDonalds!! I am 6'1" and 40 pounds heavier!


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Good God man, get thee to McDonalds!! I am 6'1" and 40 pounds heavier!


LOL...it'll come soon enough I'm sure.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


>


See how the gold tie and the square make the shirt's blue electric? Nice.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I never realized how fat I look in this sweater, and I'm not a heavy person by any means. I'm 6'1 145lbs...I think this is the last time I will ever wear it. Try not to laugh too hard when you see the first picture, I'm probably going to donate it go Goodwill.


Dude, you sound like me! I'm 5' 9.5" and not quite sure about my weight (my scale at home tells me 145, the one at work tells me 170) but I'm fit with a 32 inch waist and I still think things make me look fat. Its in your head, just like its in mine. Nothing can make people of our fitness "look fat" no matter how bad the pictures may seem. Well, nothing except that old Thom Browne jacket I used to have (any StyleForum members may remember a thread there that deteriorated into name calling...shock I know, not over there!)

But if Goodwill is the destiny for the sweater, please consider shipping it to Bklyn...its cool, and if it fits I'll give it a good home:icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Today, rainy day. Polo (coat), Zegna (tie), Brioni (shirt), Hickey Freeman (trousers), Ferragamo Tramezza (shoes).


Methinks I'll wear my houndstooth tomorrow. Looks superb the way you've put it together. Is the tooth blue or black?


----------



## Cary Grant

Please forgive the I-was-in-a-hurry-crappy-pose-frumpled-clothes-short-on-natural-light pics today. ic12337:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Dude, you sound like me! I'm 5' 9.5" and not quite sure about my weight (my scale at home tells me 145, the one at work tells me 170) but I'm fit with a 32 inch waist and I still think things make me look fat. Its in your head, just like its in mine. Nothing can make people of our fitness "look fat" no matter how bad the pictures may seem. Well, nothing except that old Thom Browne jacket I used to have (any StyleForum members may remember a thread there that deteriorated into name calling...shock I know, not over there!)
> 
> But if Goodwill is the destiny for the sweater, please consider shipping it to Bklyn...its cool, and if it fits I'll give it a good home:icon_smile_big:.


My friends tell me the same thing...guess there's some truth to it if everyone says it. I sort of liked that Thom Browne jacket you had, but it did add a lot of poof. I guess what drew me to it was the color and basic style. Thanks for the kind words :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Please forgive the I-was-in-a-hurry-crappy-pose-frumpled-clothes-short-on-natural-light pics today. ic12337:


I really like your color coordinating, very good sir!


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday Church Outfit*

The only chance I get to wear a suit is when I go to church. Choir director wanted us to wear red and black. The only thing that I could come up with was a red and black Austin Reed silk tie.

Suit = Corragio DB 6/2 pin stripe
Shirt = Joshep Abbound
Tie = Austin Reed
Footwear = Allen Edmonds McClain Wingtip
PS = Brooks Brothers white silk
Belt = Giorgio Borsani. picked it up at the market in Florence, Italy this summer
Watch = Citizen EcoDrive


----------



## Mannix

I have particular liking for double breasted suits, job well done chandler!


----------



## TheEarl

Mr. Moo said:


>


Looks like someone's poking fun at you, holdfast... you gonna just take that?


----------



## Mr. Moo

TheEarl said:


> Looks like someone's poking fun at you, holdfast... you gonna just take that?


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


>


Great boots, I have a pair similar and I find myself wearing them more and more. Is that white denim? If so, what brand?


----------



## Mr. Moo

Mannix said:


> Great boots, I have a pair similar and I find myself wearing them more and more. Is that white denim? If so, what brand?


Thanks, Mannix. I love these boots - I find reasons to wear them and am upset when it's nasty out (don't like suede and water  )

The pants are a cotton/denim mix (feels that way) Kenneth Coles that were something like $20 at... Costco. The more you know! :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> Thanks, Mannix. I love these boots - I find reasons to wear them and am upset when it's nasty out (don't like suede and water  )
> 
> The pants are a cotton/denim mix (feels that way) Kenneth Coles that were something like $20 at... Costco. The more you know! :aportnoy:


I hear ya on the suede and water issue. It's been dry here lately, so I've worn them 3 out of the past 4 days. I simply cannot find a pair of white jeans that are slim straight fit, I'd settle for straight leg though. Unfortunately I do not have a Costco nearby...we have Sam's Club.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Mannix said:


> I hear ya on the suede and water issue. It's been dry here lately, so I've worn them 3 out of the past 4 days. I simply cannot find a pair of white jeans that are slim straight fit, I'd settle for straight leg though. Unfortunately I do not have a Costco nearby...we have Sam's Club.


Have you looked at RRL?

How about these Levi's? https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3451444&cp=3146842.3146844.3146854.3146919


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> Have you looked at RRL?
> 
> How about these Levi's? https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3451444&cp=3146842.3146844.3146854.3146919


I don't live by any store that has anything good. I'm stuck in rural Wisconsin with snow and cows. I've checked the RL site, but they never have my size in pants...I need a 30x32.

The Levi jeans must be new, because they weren't on there last week. I've tried on a pair of 511's before, and they're too trendy looking for me. Thank you for the ideas though, I'll have to check back on the RL site frequently. I'm hoping that Banana Republic has a pair of white jeans in their monogram collection for spring...they do a lot of slim-straight fit pants.


----------



## upr_crust

*A sunnier day, a less challenging shirt, a new hat . . .*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

brendon said:


> excellent clothes niceley done loving the shirt who makes it please


Thanks brendon. The shirt is a Lorenzini.
Like what you are wearing too, specially the shirt with the tie bar.



mannix said:


> Everytime I see a collar bar I think of Jimmy Stewart, must be because in the movie Rope (or perhaps another movie with him in?) there are some nice closeups of him wearing one. Nice to see collar bars...great braces too! I fancy your pants, wait that didn't come out right, or did it. Oh well, great job once again!


Mannix, it's great to see young ones like you that bring to light great names like Jimmy. Many movies from the 40's or 50's even from the 60's, american or european, are like a mirror of excelent fashion. Last week I saw Michael Caine in a movie of the 60's (can't remember the name, but I think it's the Ipcress File), and he was wearing some wonderful stuff.



gnatty8 said:


> Thanks, gnatty8.


The tie is Drake's. The trousers are cashmere bespoke
By the way, I like that coat very much.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


Like it, upr. But I think that if some fashion gurus may see you wearing loafers with a suit, you will be excommunicated:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sun? Rain? Can't tell*

So, I'm going to take "un parapluie" with me.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Cool tie & socks; I like the way the stripes on the socks echo the shirt too.
> 
> Love the square.
> 
> Wet, Wet, Wednesday...


H. nice suit.
And the bear is increasing...:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Methinks I'll wear my houndstooth tomorrow. Looks superb the way you've put it together. Is the tooth blue or black?


Black IRL


----------



## upr_crust

*A sunnier day, a less challenging shirt, a new hat (text) . . .*

After wrestling (not entirely successfully) with the aesthetics of trying to tame yesterday's shirt, I opted for a more conventional ensemble (at least as far as shirting is concerned).

I do note, Lisbon, that I fully expect excommunication from the Land of the Properly Dressed for wearing loafers with a suit - am I worried? - do I look worried :icon_smile_big:?

Brown mini-herringbone weave 3-piece suit, 3-button, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB)

French blue w/ white stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Red-orange silk foulard tie, small geometric figures in blue/yellow/green (Paul Stuart, many moons ago)

Navy/scarlet/ochre silk foulard pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (hand-me-down)

Scarlet oval enamel cufflinks, pattern of small gold stars, stud backs (BB)

Vintage watch chain

Cordovan-coloured belt (Perry Ellis via Syms)

Brown patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms)

Cordovan-coloured loafers (Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Orange/green/blue silk scarf w/ hand-knotted fringe (Hickey-Freeman)

Navy felt fedora (a replacement for my navy velour - my live-in critic declared it too tired-looking, so off to the charity shop it goes) (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to face a low-key Thursday, even if ill-shod by some standards, no?


----------



## Buster Brown

Wool jacket by Lands' End 
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Zegna
Wool slacks from Macy's
Wool OTC socks by Robert Talbott
AE Delrays in chili

Nordi's Rack has had several pairs of Talbott' OTC socks in wool and sea island cotton lately. I haven't tried the latter yet, but for $6 the woolies can't be beat!


----------



## gnatty8

^ I like the pattern and color of that coat very much..


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Today, rainy day. Polo (coat), Zegna (tie), Brioni (shirt), Hickey Freeman (trousers), Ferragamo Tramezza (shoes).


I like this combo. Jacket/Shirt/Tie blend nicely.



dchandler2 said:


> ...


Nice DB.



themanfromlisbon said:


> H. nice suit.
> And the bear is increasing...:icon_smile_big:


Yes... decided I'll trim it a little to tidy it up this weekend but continue to wear it for a few more weeks. The weather is predicted to return to subzero next week, so I need the extra insulation... 



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3108/3235792115_a67efe227e_o.jpg


Nice jacket!

More damp weather, but only tomorrow to go until I'm off work for a while again, so I'm not letting it get me down!


----------



## Mannix

Sweater: Ruff Hewn
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren (favorite tie...navy silk knit)
Cords: Gap
Loafers: A. Testoni


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> So, I'm going to take "un parapluie" with me.


I really like this, the sport coat and shoes especially. The sock and tie/shirt matching is great too!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BG sweater
LP scarf
NM gloves
KS belt
Zegna pant
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Mr. Moo

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Well done. Great scarf too. Bravo!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cary Grant

As promised... had to represent the houndstooth contingent this week.

(need better camera and more daylight!)


----------



## gnatty8

^ I like those double monks..


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> ^ I like those double monks..


Thanks - my fav's.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> As promised... had to represent the houndstooth contingent this week.
> 
> (need better camera and more daylight!)


I like the shirt, is it herringbone or am I seeing things? The jacket and shoes are great too. Who are the shoes by?


----------



## davemx66

[/quote]

I agree, shoes and socks R cool !


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> I like the shirt, is it herringbone or am I seeing things? The jacket and shoes are great too. Who are the shoes by?


The shirt has a twill-like weave to it.

The shoes are by Martegani for Heimie's St. Paul


----------



## Cary Grant

I agree, shoes and socks R cool !
[/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for the end of the week . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for the end of the week (text) . . .*

Today's attire was less assembled than thrown together, but (I hope) not in an unpleasing manner.

Cream/black POW plaid sports jacket, 2-button, side-vented (BB)

Vivid pink dobby-weave shirt, spread collar, button cuffs (BB)

Tan lamb suede waistcoat (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Brown moc-croc belt (Polo via Syms)

Navy worsted wool trousers, pleated & cuffed (JAB)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein via Syms)

Brown kiltie wing-tip tassel loafers (BB)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

For outerwear:

Charcoal herringbone wool/cashmere S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Green/blue/black/red cashmere/wool tartan scarf (Burberry)

Tan cashmere/wool driving cap (BB)

Enough attire to make it through to the end of the week, one hopes.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Brown kiltie wing-tip tassel loafers (BB)


Wouldn't have ever considered wearing them, but the patina yours are developing suits them beautifully and they look great!

End of the week!

Was told by several colleagues at different times today that my clothes looked "less snazzy", "less striking", "more sedate" or other words to similar effect.

I think it's because I'm dressing quite tonally today rather than using contrast (which is what was I usually prefer, being a flash git). Having said that, a couple of the girls picked up my tie for a closer look and after seeing Doraemon on there told me that "it was all OK now". Hmm.....


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Jacket:* Borrelli
*Shirt:* RL
*Tie:* Thrifted
*Pants:* Zanella
*Boots:* Faconnable
*Socks:* Robert Talbott
*Belt:* Martin Dingman
*Watch:* Seiko White Samurai


----------



## Cary Grant

très séduisant


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Portoland gloves
Zegna sweater
NM belt
Brioni cords
Zegna socks
Barneys balmorals
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Fun tie, holdfast - let me guess, is it . . .*

. . . Versace, Faberge, or am I totally off?

Quite nice tie, in any case (as always . . .)


----------



## welldressedfellow

EXCELLENT!



dchandler2 said:


> The only chance I get to wear a suit is when I go to church. Choir director wanted us to wear red and black. The only thing that I could come up with was a red and black Austin Reed silk tie.
> 
> Suit = Corragio DB 6/2 pin stripe
> Shirt = Joshep Abbound
> Tie = Austin Reed
> Footwear = Allen Edmonds McClain Wingtip
> PS = Brooks Brothers white silk
> Belt = Giorgio Borsani. picked it up at the market in Florence, Italy this summer
> Watch = Citizen EcoDrive


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> très séduisant


Thanks! Interesting choice of words... my French is very rusty, but isn't seduisant seductive? I'd have thought the colours were a bit cold for that! 



upr_crust said:


> . . . Versace, Faberge, or am I totally off?
> 
> Quite nice tie, in any case (as always . . .)


Versace, yes! Mid-nineties I think, certainly from when he was still alive, and the label was making some gloriously colourful items.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Been a Busy Two Days*

Thursday:

TaT Navy Flannel 3x2
Ercole Bespoke Custom Blue Oxford White Collar (first wear, not yet shrunk to my ideal size...just a touch big)
JPress Navy and Red Stripe tie
Mackay Tweed POW Check Pants (2 inch cuff)
BR Brogued Boots



















Friday:

Very casual after a long stressful week.
T&A OCBD
Shaggy Dog
APC New Standards (I know, three times this week, I'm trying to really wear them in)
Trickers Brown Wingtip Heavy Brogue Boots


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Thanks! Interesting choice of words... my French is very rusty, but isn't seduisant seductive? I'd have thought the colours were a bit cold for that!


 It can mean seductive but can also mean "appealling" which was my intent.


----------



## Cary Grant

t'would appear Holdfast and I were both channeling the grays today.


----------



## Diggy18

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://g.imageshack.us/img218/img1460xr2.jpg/1/

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://g.imageshack.us/img120/img1466zl6.jpg/1/


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice tie. Who?


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## Cary Grant

Nice photo!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> TaT Navy Flannel 3x2
> Ercole Bespoke Custom Blue Oxford White Collar (first wear, not yet shrunk to my ideal size...just a touch big)
> JPress Navy and Red Stripe tie
> Mackay Tweed POW Check Pants (2 inch cuff)
> BR Brogued Boots


Very nice!



Cary Grant said:


> t'would appear Holdfast and I were both channeling the grays today.


Must have been something in the cold air.



Mr. Moo said:


> https://i40.tinypic.com/292usl5.jpg


Interesting tie pattern; material?

Layering for shopping...

Will also add a jumper & coat when I go out in the evening for dinner.


----------



## dchandler2

Nice DB.



> Thanks Holdfast





welldressedfellow said:


> EXCELLENT!





> Thanks WellDressedFellow


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
LP polo
MD belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


>


I really like this, especially the shirt and pocket square. Who is the shirt by?


----------



## davemx66

[/quote]
Lavender is making such a comeback !!!!
I must confess it was kinda, different/strange for me, for a while... But now it's just like the coolest color! 
It's history in the making here ! :aportnoy:


----------



## davemx66

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> BR scarf
> Portolano gloves
> LP polo
> MD belt
> Zegna socks
> JL bluchers
> Varvatos cologne
> Cartier watch


Great jacket !

Hey, I miss that spreading o' the clothes you had there !

That was somethin' !


----------



## davemx66

Have you looked at RRL?

How about these Levi's? https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp...146854.314691

]I don't live by any store that has anything good. I'm stuck in rural Wisconsin with snow and cows. I've checked the RL site, but they never have my size in pants...I need a 30x32.

The Levi jeans must be new, because they weren't on there last week. I've tried on a pair of 511's before, and they're too trendy looking for me. Thank you for the ideas though, I'll have to check back on the RL site frequently. I'm hoping that Banana Republic has a pair of white jeans in their monogram collection for spring...they do a lot of slim-straight fit pants.[/quote]

Those Levi's R awesome !!!

The ultra-slim fit and the "un-trad/american colors"... are quite cool !!!!

I mean, colors like pale-pistacchio-green, lightning-blue and the sort might seem a tad "weird" for jeans in the US of A, but they're pretty "normal" in Europe.

A shout out for Levi's !

Mannix, go for'em !


----------



## Griff

Hi all, first post on this thread, so here goes:

I had a debate tournament today, so I had the chance to wear a suit. I went with a blue-grey 2-button with subtle black and green stripes, white shirt and solid purple tie:



















Sorry for the glare, my camera is on the fritz and I had to use my phone.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Cary Grant said:


> Nice photo!


Thank you!



Holdfast said:


> Interesting tie pattern; material?


It is 100% silk.



Mannix said:


> I really like this, especially the shirt and pocket square. Who is the shirt by?


Thank you, Mannix. The shirt is Tasso Elba.


----------



## Cary Grant

Very respectable.



Griff said:


> Hi all, first post on this thread, so here goes:
> 
> I had a debate tournament today, so I had the chance to wear a suit. I went with a blue-grey 2-button with subtle black and green stripes, white shirt and solid purple tie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the glare, my camera is on the fritz and I had to use my phone.


----------



## Holdfast

Griff said:


> Hi all, first post on this thread, so here goes:


Welcome!



Mr. Moo said:


> It is 100% silk.


Thanks for the reply. I think it would be even nicer in a rough fabric to complement that pattern eg. a linen. Still very nice in silk though and I dig eccentric patterns like that - what era is it? Looks late 80s/early 90s?


----------



## Mannix

Those Levi's R awesome !!!

The ultra-slim fit and the "un-trad/american colors"... are quite cool !!!!

I mean, colors like pale-pistacchio-green, lightning-blue and the sort might seem a tad "weird" for jeans in the US of A, but they're pretty "normal" in Europe.

A shout out for Levi's !

Mannix, go for'em ![/quote]

I would wear the electric blue, and the light green/yellow pair too. I probably will buy one pair, but deciding on the color will take a while for me... I'm thinking the electric blue pair will be my choice.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Meanderings*

Mr Moo, fabulous Donegal jacket.

Hold...seems like your enjoying your start to some time off...hope you enjoy the rest of it. My week off comes in two weeks...very much looking fwd to it.

As far as whacky colored jeans go, I'm not a fan. I know in Europe its not a big deal, but when in Rome...I think it would look to affected here in the states, especially with the Trad/conservative look you usually go for Mannix. But I've been wrong before, many times in fact! I do own a pair of Icontex trousers in a salamander color that always gets comments at work, but they're a chino, not denim.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


>


I like those Trickers, perfect for denim!


----------



## Cary Grant

Lavender is making such a comeback !!!!
I must confess it was kinda, different/strange for me, for a while... But now it's just like the coolest color! 
It's history in the making here ! :aportnoy:[/quote]

Thanks- what doesn't show in the pic is that these are actually a very fine two-toned horizontal stripe (two shades are ~lavendar/lilac).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Kiton suit
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Kleinberg belt
CK socks
Ferragamo bluchers
VW cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Mr Moo, fabulous Donegal jacket.
> 
> Hold...seems like your enjoying your start to some time off...hope you enjoy the rest of it. My week off comes in two weeks...very much looking fwd to it.
> 
> As far as whacky colored jeans go, I'm not a fan. I know in Europe its not a big deal, but when in Rome...I think it would look to affected here in the states, especially with the Trad/conservative look you usually go for Mannix. But I've been wrong before, many times in fact! I do own a pair of Icontex trousers in a salamander color that always gets comments at work, but they're a chino, not denim.


In summer my style becomes perplexed, and it goes from plaid sportcoats and white jeans some days, to colored pants and striped polo shirts other days. I'll be sure to post many pictures this summer. I really like colored pants in the summer though. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## thunderw21

Decently warm today, so I went with more of a spring/fall suit. Late 1920s 3-piece DB. Light weight wool.


----------



## gnatty8

^ I am usually not much for vintage pieces, but this suit looks very good on you; as if it were made for you. Well done.

I must ask, given your age, what reaction do you get from friends? I would think your careful consideration of clothing is in stark contrast to the Abercrombie crowd, lol.


----------



## thunderw21

gnatty8 said:


> ^ I am usually not much for vintage pieces, but this suit looks very good on you; as if it were made for you. Well done.
> 
> I must ask, given your age, what reaction do you get from friends? I would think your careful consideration of clothing is in stark contrast to the Abercrombie crowd, lol.


Thank you gnatty.

When I first started dressing well (vintage) I'd get the usual stare, smiles, "Indiana Jones!" or "what's the occasion?"

But once they saw me well dressed more often they got the hang of it. It became normal. I'm still considered the one to go to for style advice and in college some even started dressing up with me for a while. We were the "stylish" apartment on campus. :icon_smile_big:

Cheers!


----------



## Cary Grant

Tell us more about that wonderful suit, Thunder. Family heirloom? Purchase? From where? Did you have to rehab it?


----------



## Mr. Moo

Holdfast said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think it would be even nicer in a rough fabric to complement that pattern eg. a linen. Still very nice in silk though and I dig eccentric patterns like that - what era is it? Looks late 80s/early 90s?


You know, I'm not sure; I would venture to say you're right, but I just thrifted it not too long ago and I'm not certain as to how to date the tie properly. The silk is probably the roughest silk I've felt - I had to double check the label on the back and it did say "100% silk". Can silk be pretty rough?


----------



## Mr. Moo

rgrossicone said:


> Mr Moo, fabulous Donegal jacket.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Holdfast

Mr. Moo said:


> You know, I'm not sure; I would venture to say you're right, but I just thrifted it not too long ago and I'm not certain as to how to date the tie properly. The silk is probably the roughest silk I've felt - I had to double check the label on the back and it did say "100% silk". Can silk be pretty rough?


It can, depending on the weave and level of processing. A raw silk would be rougher. However, depending on provenance, I guess the tie may or may not be 100% silk in actuality. Who knows? Nice item to have in the wardrobe, anyway.


----------



## mysharona

I've been away on business for a few days. I've reviewed the past few days to catch up, and everyone has looked quite dapper!
Jacket: Konen
Tie: Countess Mara
PS: Belk's
Trim fit shirt: Paul Fredrick
Tiffany tiebar
Vintage Silver cufflinks (I believe these to have been purchased at Tiffany as well, by my grandfather, 
but I am uncertain as they are not signed: I'm going simply by the story that was passed along with them)
Trousers: (gray) BB
Belt: Trafalgar
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: RLP 
Watch: Rado


----------



## Cary Grant

Marcoliani socks?


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> Marcoliani socks?


who, me? Mine are from Old Navy. were you asking someone else?


----------



## thunderw21

Cary Grant said:


> Tell us more about that wonderful suit, Thunder. Family heirloom? Purchase? From where? Did you have to rehab it?


Bought it at a local vintage shop for $75. There were a couple of moth holes in it but I stitched them up (thankfully the suit is dark and they are nearly invisible) and I also had to take the trousers in a tad.

The jacket is a bit large around the skirt (balloons out in the back) so I still have to take that in a little. And I'd like to get about 1" more out of the trouser legs to make them extremely long. But as you can see, I'm still able to wear it.

Cheers!


----------



## Holdfast

Snowy day (well, by our mild standards). Going out for lunch with a friend in a bit, provided the quattro drive copes with the snow!

Will chuck on my plaid greatcoat, a scarf, hat & gloves too...





Mind you, this fellow below (photo taken from an online news article this morning) seems to be braving the cold without a coat. He's probably the last person still wearing what could well be a bowler in London these days too...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Day Off. Tieless*



Mannix said:


> I really like this, the sport coat and shoes especially. The sock and tie/shirt matching is great too!


Thanks Mannix


----------



## deandbn

mysharona said:


>


Very nice Windsor Knot, dimple, tie bar, and PS.


----------



## mysharona

deandbn said:


> Very nice Windsor Knot, dimple, tie bar, and PS.


Thank you sir!

Today:
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
Knit tie: Henry Jacobson
PS: Barbara Black via Belk's
Cordovan belt: BB
2 button suit: Roy Robson
Socks: Old Navy 
Shoes: AE McAlister
Watch: Air-King


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> t'would appear Holdfast and I were both channeling the grays today.


My very first post. I have had a blast sifting through the board and this thread in particular. I hope to provide a pic or two on occassion as well. I may have missed this but what make are these shoes? I think they are very nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino leather hoodie
LP scarf
NM gloves
BR sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
JL loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

Boring day, navy blazer. RL Black Label (coat), Corneliani (shirt), Hickey Freeman (tie), Brooks Brothers (trousers), Grenson (shoes):


----------



## Mannix

Very classic gnatty! I like the pick stiching on the blazer.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Bearded*

Hold, the beard looks SUPERB! Love it...makes me want to grow mine back, but for now I'll do with some facial stubble with a little longer and thinner on the upper lip.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Kitted Out For Monday*

First time in a full suit for a while.

RLBL Dark Brown Suit
RLBL Blue Shirt
RLBL Navy Tie
Luciano Barbera PS (Navy, Sky and White dots)
Too Boot NY Brown Wingtips

Got many compliments today at work...*big news on the horizon though*.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> First time in a full suit for a while.
> 
> RLBL Dark Brown Suit
> RLBL Blue Shirt
> RLBL Navy Tie
> Luciano Barbera PS (Navy, Sky and White dots)
> Too Boot NY Brown Wingtips
> 
> Got many compliments today at work...*big news on the horizon though*.


I'll guess we'll hear about the big news later on... Lovely suit. I really like the softer shoulder in a RL suit, and the roping is always one of my favorite features.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> I'll guess we'll hear about the big news later on... Lovely suit. I really like the softer shoulder in a RL suit, and the roping is always one of my favorite features.


Ooooooh the suspense!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Ooooooh the suspense!


Sounds promising! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> First time in a full suit for a while.
> 
> RLBL Dark Brown Suit
> RLBL Blue Shirt
> RLBL Navy Tie
> Luciano Barbera PS (Navy, Sky and White dots)
> Too Boot NY Brown Wingtips
> 
> Got many compliments today at work...*big news on the horizon though*.


Wow, great suit. I love RLBL suits, they are nice and trim fitting. Big news? Enlighten us...


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Wow, great suit. I love RLBL suits, they are nice and trim fitting. Big news? Enlighten us...


Thanks, it is one of my faves...as far as the news...well, its just gonna have to wait a few more days...


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks, it is one of my faves...as far as the news...well, its just gonna have to wait a few more days...


If you insist.....


----------



## Griff

rgrossicone said:


> First time in a full suit for a while.
> 
> RLBL Dark Brown Suit
> RLBL Blue Shirt
> RLBL Navy Tie
> Luciano Barbera PS (Navy, Sky and White dots)
> Too Boot NY Brown Wingtips
> 
> Got many compliments today at work...*big news on the horizon though*.


Great suit! The boots look really nice, as well. Boots can really liven up a suit, IMHO. Good Job!


----------



## Selectiv

Guys, need a piece of advise. Are the sleeves of the jacket *too short*? Thinking about wearing it or throwing away


----------



## Griff

Selective, 

It does look like those sleeves are a tad short... about an inch or more. Conventional wisdom says between 1/4 and 1/2 inch of "linen" should show, but it's really up to the wearer. I'd get them lengthened by a tailor rather than throwing the entire suit out. Should be relatively inexpensive, compared with the price of a suit.


----------



## deandbn

Nice stuff Gnatty. I specially like the colours you chose Red Navy White Black with the thin black line permeating, the red setting off the blue, and the white carried thru from shirt to tie to PS.


----------



## gnatty8

deandbn said:


> Nice stuff Gnatty. I specially like the colours you chose Red Navy White Black with the thin black line permeating, the red setting off the blue, and the white carried thru from shirt to tie to PS.


Thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Your suit sleeves may be too short, but . . .*

. . . the problem may be exacerbated by the fact that your shirt sleeves seem a bit too long.

Before disposing of the jacket, take it to a tailor, and wear a different shirt - the shirt sleeves of the shirt that you are wearing seem a little long.

Have a tailor tell you whether or not that the sleeves might be lengthened the necessary 1/2 inch or more that you might need. Otherwise, you may consider getting rid of the suit in question.



Selectiv said:


> Guys, need a piece of advise. Are the sleeves of the jacket *too short*? Thinking about wearing it or throwing away


----------



## Pentheos

Selectiv said:


> Guys, need a piece of advise. Are the sleeves of the jacket *too short*? Thinking about wearing it or throwing away


I'd throw away the shirt, not the suit.


----------



## dchandler2

Pentheos said:


> I'd throw away the shirt, not the suit.


I agree with the previous post. Throw out the shirt.


----------



## jimbob

*Suit brands*

^^^ And the tie with it.


----------



## Holdfast

Trying out wearing a homburg outside of formal wear. I think it looks OK though it's outside the usual formality level.


----------



## Wall

Holdfast, I love the homburg. I am on a crusade to bring the hat back.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP sweater
NM scarf
NM gloves
Fleming belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Simon Myerson

Holdfast - good look, if slightly rabbinic given the beard


----------



## upr_crust

*I have to agree with Simon M. - the look works for you . . .*

. . . but, combined with the beard, were you in New York (or Golders Green, for that matter), people would be asking you where Friday night services are being held (and possibly assuming that you were officiating!).

Still, I'm jealous - I can't carry off a homburg, at least not the few that I've tried on, and you can (but, you're holdfast, paragon of style ).



Simon Myerson said:


> Holdfast - good look, if slightly rabbinic given the beard


----------



## balder

Simon Myerson said:


> Holdfast - good look, if slightly rabbinic given the beard


Exactly my thoughts,still looks good though!


----------



## Cary Grant

Yesterday...



Coat - Pierre Cardin c. 1989
Scarf - Lochcarron
Gloves - Chester Jeffries
Suit - MTO Cohen, Loro Piana
Shirt - MTM Individualized
Tie and Square - Seaward and Stearn
Shoes - Martegani Sorento
Socks - Marcoliani


----------



## upr_crust

*An unsettled Wednesday, meteorologically . . .*

. . . and an experiment or two, sartorially.


----------



## upr_crust

*An unsettled Wednesday, meteorologically (text) . . .*

First off, we in NYC are being told that we are to expect snow flurries/showers this afternoon, hence the less-than-optimally stylish footwear. I will be delighted when I'm able to negotiate the streets of NYC with proper shoes.

Today's attire is driven by the expected snowfall, and the anticipated cold (it's currently about 21F/-6C here). I didn't want to wear a suit, and did want some extra insulation, hence the sweater vest (an article of clothing that I've had for many years, but have not had the opportunity to wear, nor the relative svelteness to pull off without looking too much like Ozzie Nelson).

Also, there had been some chatter in one of the other threads about cravats/ascots, hence the highly improvised knotted silk pocket square around my neck in one of the photos. The jury in my brain is still very much out on the visual effect . . .

In any event . . .

Cream/black POW check sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Blue/white pencil-striped buttondown shirt (BB)

Deep green cardigan sweater vest (JAB, sometime in the previous millenium)

Red/blue silk pocket square (RLPL, via C21)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy worsted wool trousers (JAB)

Black Dan Post cowboy boots (salt stains added courtesy of the City of New York)

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat

Blue/green tartan cashmere scarf (Burberry)

Brown microsuede trilby

Enough attire to get through the day, perhaps, and not freeze to death on the way homewards . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> Coat - Pierre Cardin c. 1989
> Scarf - Lochcarron
> Gloves - Chester Jeffries
> Suit - MTO Cohen, Loro Piana
> Shirt - MTM Individualized
> Tie and Square - Seaward and Stearn
> Shoes - Martegani Sorento
> Socks - Marcoliani


You always look great. matching the real CG, hey?

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and an experiment or two, sartorially.


Every time I see that coat of yours, I enjoy. And the all ensemble (nice cardigan) is too nice

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*I've seen...*

...that "pose" before. Haven't you?:icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*Imitation is, they say, the highest form . . .*

. . . of flattery.

Consider me flattered :icon_smile:.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...that "pose" before. Haven't you?:icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> You always look great. matching the real CG, hey?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thanks V! And cheers to you on this fine day.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like how much you vary your looks. And this shot... something very 1930's about it- and I admire that.


----------



## Holdfast

Simon Myerson said:


> Holdfast - good look, if slightly rabbinic given the beard


Yes, a friend of mine said something similar too, and I noticed it myself. Oh well, there are far worse things to be mistaken for!


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Yesterday...


I like the suit Mr. Grant. I may have gone for a brown knit tie though.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> I like the suit Mr. Grant. I may have gone for a brown knit tie though.


I own not a single knit ATM... been meaning to add a few.


----------



## gnatty8

Poor quality pics in a non-descript restroom somewhere:


----------



## davemx66

*trousers length*

I'd have the trousers length adjusted, it'd improve your whole look!
:icon_smile_wink:



kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni overcoat
> LP sweater
> NM scarf
> NM gloves
> Fleming belt
> Kiton pant
> Armani socks
> Ferragamo bluchers
> ADP cologne
> Cartier watch


----------



## davemx66

*About TMFL*



Cary Grant said:


> I like how much you vary your looks. And this shot... something very 1930's about it- and I admire that.


The backdrop lace curtain add to that effect, they're beautiful !


----------



## Mannix

Wow, some great ensembles today. I like the ascot upr crust. Great three piece suit V, Cary Grant I really like your shirt, and gnatty I love that top coat. Fantastic guys!!! Too many great things to absorb in one sitting...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Zegna pants
RLPL belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## deandbn

kitonbrioni said:


> Oxxford overcoat
> LP scarf
> NM gloves
> Malo sweater
> Zegna pants
> RLPL belt
> Armani socks
> DE monkstraps
> ADP cologne
> Tiffany watch


Your outfit would look a lot better if you tailor your trouser legs so they fit. They look quite large and baggy and quite crumpled.


----------



## rgrossicone

Gnatty, I generally like all your looks, but this one in particular is really smashing! Well done.



gnatty8 said:


> Poor quality pics in a non-descript restroom somewhere:


----------



## Holdfast

Great overcoat.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Tuesday in the Snow, Wednesday in the Ice*

Tuesday: Snow in the pm, and a late day at work.
Aquascutum navy blazer (thanks Holdfast!)
Grey JCrew Sweater Vest
BBBF Blue Stripe Shirt (a little long in the sleeve)
BB University Stripe Gold Tie
Boss Plaid Pants
10 hole Docs for the snow

















Wednesday: Icy AM Cold Most of the day...taxes done this evening.
RL Polo Cashmere Sportcoat
JCrew Argyle Zip Sweater
BBBF Camel OCBD
Psycho Bunny Teddy Bear Tie
APC New Standards (still breakin' em in-getting glove like)
Red Wing Boots


----------



## Mannix

Rg, I love that brown plaid sportcoat, it's terrific. You pair things quite well too!


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Gnatty, I generally like all your looks, but this one in particular is really smashing! Well done.


Thanks man, appreciate that!



Holdfast said:


> Great overcoat.


Thanks Holdfast, you've got a few of those yourself!


----------



## Griff

A bit casual today, don't know if it "worked"



















I think I probably should have thrown on a blazer.

Like Mannix said, that is a really good looking jacket, RG! You paired it well with the sweater.


----------



## Mannix

I like the boots Griff, maker? Try this same outfit in summer too, but toss on a baracuta jacket and push up the sleeves of the jacket. Pink and khaki is one of my favorite color combinations. 

I quite like simplicity, although the way I dress in winter you'd never know it.


----------



## TheEarl

Cary Grant said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> Coat - Pierre Cardin c. 1989
> Scarf - Lochcarron
> Gloves - Chester Jeffries
> Suit - MTO Cohen, Loro Piana
> Shirt - MTM Individualized
> Tie and Square - Seaward and Stearn
> Shoes - Martegani Sorento
> Socks - Marcoliani


Three great pictures, especially the bottom one. Also love how the socks match the pocket silk.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Rg, I love that brown plaid sportcoat, it's terrific. You pair things quite well too!


Thanks man! My whole sweater/blazer combo is a testament to what I've seen you doing since the birds flew south! Well done buddy.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks man! My whole sweater/blazer combo is a testament to what I've seen you doing since the birds flew south! Well done buddy.


Thank you! This weekend it's supposed to be a high of 38 (with sun too!) and I'm thinking about hauling out the seersucker suit...but then I tell myself I'm just way to anxious for spring and I need to be reasonable.


----------



## Cary Grant

TheEarl said:


> Three great pictures, especially the bottom one. Also love how the socks match the pocket silk.


Thanks. :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Aquascutum navy blazer (thanks Holdfast!)


Looks like a pretty decent fit! Glad you're getting some good use out of it.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> t'would appear Holdfast and I were both channeling the grays today.


Gents,

I ask you to be felicitous to the newbie, can someone kindly enlighten me as to the make of these shoes? They look like Romano Martegani, but . . . .


----------



## Scoundrel

Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo
Brooks Brothers studs & cuff links
Wool vest by Giorgio Armani
Silk socks made in Italy (not pictured)
Church's opera pumps for Brooks (not pictured)


----------



## Buster Brown

Suit by Hickey Freeman
Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
Generic gold knot cufflinks
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Silk pocket square by Brooks Brothers
AE Park Avenues

I attended an industry event at the opera this evening. Alas, this used to be a black tie optional event. Score one more for the all casual, all the time trend. I'd like to think that 20 years from now, when I'm sweating cash and am invited to join the host committee, I'll be able to sway this back to black tie but by that time we'll all be wearing jeans and opera will be relegated to a museum in Vienna and the Welk Resorts


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Glad you are.*



upr_crust said:


> . . . of flattery.
> 
> Consider me flattered :icon_smile:.


Was exactly my point

Cheers


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I like how much you vary your looks. And this shot... something very 1930's about it- and I admire that.





Mannix said:


> Wow, some great ensembles today. I like the ascot upr crust. Great three piece suit V, Cary Grant I really like your shirt, and gnatty I love that top coat. Fantastic guys!!! Too many great things to absorb in one sitting...


Thanks, CG and Mannix.
And CG, I always try something different. Sometimes I got it:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Poor quality pics in a non-descript restroom somewhere:


Great, G. That's a beautiful overcoat (jacket is nice too, buut I really dig the overcoat). I'm thinking about having a camel overcoat, but haven't decided yet. Perhaps next winter...icon_smile: my wishfull thinking is that the present winter is almost gone)

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

Scoundrel said:


> Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo
> Brooks Brothers studs & cuff links
> Wool vest by Giorgio Armani
> Silk socks made in Italy (not pictured)
> Church's opera pumps for Brooks (not pictured)


Looks pretty damn good.

Insane amount of cuff showing, but with black tie, it's not egregious in my opinion - just a nice eccentric touch.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sunny day, rainy day...*

The tie is Drake's, the pocket square is Breuer (one of my fav stores, has wonderful things). The shirt is Wesley (a fav of mine, as well)


----------



## Mannix

V, looks great again today! I like the blazer w/gold buttons and the red cords together.


----------



## upr_crust

*Sunny, but with little warming effect . . .*


----------



## gnatty8

Scoundrel said:


> Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo
> Brooks Brothers studs & cuff links
> Wool vest by Giorgio Armani
> Silk socks made in Italy (not pictured)
> Church's opera pumps for Brooks (not pictured)


I like the overall look, but I think your sleeves are too short, it looks like your entire shirt cuff is visible. If it were me, I'd take those down a solid 2 inches or so.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great, G. That's a beautiful overcoat (jacket is nice too, buut I really dig the overcoat). I'm thinking about having a camel overcoat, but haven't decided yet. Perhaps next winter...icon_smile: my wishfull thinking is that the present winter is almost gone)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you. Yes, I am looking forward to spring, but not our good old southern summers, which to me, are more torturous than the rather mild winters.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I ask you to be felicitous to the newbie, can someone kindly enlighten me as to the make of these shoes? They look like Romano Martegani, but . . . .


They're a pair of Allen-Edmonds, probably about six years old. No longer available. Honestly not my favorites. I like the strap and medallion but the toe is a bit blocky compared to my current tastes.

If you're and 11.5 B I'll make you a deal. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Dressy but with whimsy. Like it.


----------



## upr_crust

*Sunny, but with little warming effect (text) . . .*

Currently, it is 14F/-10C in NYC, with wind chills in the 1F/-16C range, hence the layerings of today's ensemble. (How odd, too, that my brain seems as frozen as my fingertips, now that I'm in the office . . .)

But, I digress . . .

Brown herringbone weave track stripe 3-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented 3-button jacket, pleated trousers (BB GF)

Solid French blue shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Orange/blue/light tan silk repp stripe tie (BB)

Oval sterling silver enamel cufflinks, cobalt blue and yellow swirls, double-faced (Budd, London - more than likely made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham)

Vintage watch chain

Multicolour silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown pebble-grain wing-tip slip-ons (BB)

Patou for Men

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Scarlet oversized cashmere scarf (Barney's, via warehouse sale)

Black lamb suede & shearing "ambassador's" hat (C21)

Woven wool longitudinally striped university muffler (BB)

Barely enough attire to ward off the winds today, but what can one do?


----------



## upr_crust

*Lisbon, you always manage to mix . . .*

. . . the formal with the informal - a very comfortable and charming mode of attire.

I only hope that Lisbon is warmer than NYC today!


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> They're a pair of Allen-Edmonds, probably about six years old. No longer available. Honestly not my favorites. I like the strap and medallion but the toe is a bit blocky compared to my current tastes.
> 
> If you're and 11.5 B I'll make you a deal. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks much Cary. Sorry, I would make that deal but at 9.5 D I don't think it would work. :icon_pale: I really like them though they are quite elegant and for AE quite sleek. I will have to peruse the internet to see if I can find a pair in my size. Thanks again.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> The tie is Drake's, the pocket square is Breuer (one of my fav stores, has wonderful things). The shirt is Wesley (a fav of mine, as well)


I like these trousers very much!


----------



## mysharona

Cary... This is a terrific photograph.


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's today. The winter sun bleached the pics -- the sweater's slightly lighter than a navy -- and all the details and texture are lost. Ah well.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: Milton's/ Bruce Julian
Shirt: BB non-iron
Tie: Claiborne
Belt: CK
Trousers: BB
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Bostonian Premier
Watch: Air-King by Rolex


----------



## mysharona

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today. The winter sun bleached the pics -- the sweater's slightly lighter than a navy -- and all the details and texture are lost. Ah well.


The texture shows clear as day on my monitor, just so you know! Beautiful ensemble!


----------



## Texan

And Doc Holiday is the big winner. Ku-dos, lad, ku-dos.

Helluva effort.


----------



## Mannix




----------



## gnatty8

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today. The winter sun bleached the pics -- the sweater's slightly lighter than a navy -- and all the details and texture are lost. Ah well.


Looking good Doc, I especially like the choice of square!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna polo
DeVecchi belt
Oxxford pant
Armani socks
DE bluchers
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## JordanH.

Mannix said:


>


now this is nice


----------



## Jovan

Mannix, if I may be so bold, the wide waistcoat paired with slim, low rise corduroy jeans makes you look rather top heavy.


----------



## mysharona

Jovan said:


> Mannix, if I may be so bold, the wide waistcoat paired with slim, low rise corduroy jeans makes you look rather top heavy.


Yes... slightly so. Love the Bond tie, though.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Canada Cold In The Big Apple*

So cold today, so I dresed for warmth and comfort. Problem with that is that when the building you're in is heated to the gills, it makes you quite sleepy!

BB OCBD Slim Fit Blue and White Stripe Shirt
l/s Undersilk Undershirt Beneath
BB Makers Sky and White Striped Tie
BB Cricket Sweater
JCrew Flannel Lined Dark Denim
Camel Hair Patch Pocket SJ
Trickers Brown Brogue Boots


----------



## gnatty8

JordanH. said:


> now this is nice


The shoes are.. not so nice..


----------



## Diggy18

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


>


I do love the shirt and the cufflinks! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Mannix, if I may be so bold, the wide waistcoat paired with slim, low rise corduroy jeans makes you look rather top heavy.





mysharona said:


> Yes... slightly so. Love the Bond tie, though.


Yeah, I noticed that after I took the picture. So I took the vest off and put a navy cardigan on over the pink gingham shirt. It looked a lot better! I should have taken new pics and posted them...oh well. Thanks for your input.

My favorite tie btw.


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> I do love the shirt and the cufflinks! :icon_cheers:


Probably my favorite pair of cufflinks. They're Alfred Dunhill and I think I paid like $25 or $30 for them because they were on clearance. I was super pumped when I saw them for that price.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Thanks much Cary. Sorry, I would make that deal but at 9.5 D I don't think it would work. :icon_pale: I really like them though they are quite elegant and for AE quite sleek. I will have to peruse the internet to see if I can find a pair in my size. Thanks again.


=

The mora is new. Not bad. There is a new single monk as well but it's a sorta clunky split toe.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> =
> 
> The mora is new. Not bad. There is a new single monk as well but it's a sorta clunky split toe.


I know I have the Thayer. I really like the Holt though, I spent a portion of the day searching for a pair.


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> Probably my favorite pair of cufflinks. They're Alfred Dunhill and I think I paid like $25 or $30 for them because they were on clearance. I was super pumped when I saw them for that price.


A steal for sure. I think they are excellent.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> I know I have the Thayer. I really like the Holt though, I spent a portion of the day searching for a pair.


https://www.shopforamerica.com/product.php?productid=538&cat=&page=1


----------



## upr_crust

*What? That old thing again?*


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


OMG, are those black pants? Or are they just really dark charcoal? The future of the civilized world hangs in the balance! (But personally I don't care. Impeccable as always, Upr!)


----------



## upr_crust

*I confess - the trousers are black, and I am unrepentant . . .*

The trousers are indeed black (wool gabardine), and I believe that they co-ordinate well with the other items that I'm wearing today - "civilization" be damned!

Thanks for the "impeccable as always", BTW - it sounds almost as if I've gotten myself a reputation :icon_smile_wink:.



PinkPlaidSocks said:


> OMG, are those black pants? Or are they just really dark charcoal? The future of the civilized world hangs in the balance! (But personally I don't care. Impeccable as always, Upr!)


----------



## upr_crust

*What? That old thing again? (text) . . .*

I fear that sartorial inspiration (or at least inspiration to vary the major pieces) escaped me this AM. As much as the ManfromLisbon likes today's jacket, I do fear being a bit repetitive today - do forgive.

Cream/black POW check sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Pink end-on-end weave shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Blue-green/green/yellow silk foulard tie, pattern of stylized stirrups/reins (Hermes - my one tie from that source)

Oval enamel cufflinks, deep green over striated metal, edged in dark blue (New & Lingwood)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black wool gabardine trousers, pleated, cuffed (Riviera, via Frank Stella, NYC)

Black patterned OTC socks (origin long forgotten)

Black tassel loafers (BB)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass via Syms)

Black/green/red tartan cashmere scarf (B. Altman's - indicative of its age, since Altman's has been out of business for some 20 years).

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to make it through the last day of the work week, perhaps, though today is shaping up to be busy and somewhat annoying, so far - let us hope that conditions improve as the day progresses.


----------



## dchandler2

Nice suit and tie Diggy18. Who is the maker of the tie?


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> https://www.shopforamerica.com/product.php?productid=538&cat=&page=1


CG thanks. I found that site yesterday and rechecked today they are out of them. I do appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's Hope For Hearts In Red*

National Heart Health Awareness Day today...our principal asked us to wear red...now usually I'll go scratch these satorial requests as I do tend to march to the beat of a non-existent drummer...but this one seems worth it...even the little girl participated and she had a wacky day at day care.

Me:
Red Trad Crest Tie
Red Stripe BB OCBD
JCrew Red Cashmere V Neck
Citizen for Humanity Light Wash Jeans
Polo Red Socks
Converse for JV red sneaks and even red underwear (no pics...sorry ladies! :icon_smile_big

On her:
Red Body Suit by BabyGap
Black Sweats from Target
White "Hug Me" socks from Carters

Thank god she looks like her mother.



















Nice weekend folks!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> National Heart Health Awareness Day today...our principal asked us to wear red...now usually I'll go scratch these satorial requests as I do tend to march to the beat of a non-existent drummer...but this one seems worth it...even the little girl participated and she had a wacky day at day care.
> 
> Me:
> Red Trad Crest Tie
> Red Stripe BB OCBD
> JCrew Red Cashmere V Neck
> Citizen for Humanity Light Wash Jeans
> Polo Red Socks
> Converse for JV red sneaks and even red underwear (no pics...sorry ladies! :icon_smile_big
> 
> On her:
> Red Body Suit by BabyGap
> Black Sweats from Target
> White "Hug Me" socks from Carters
> 
> Thank god she looks like her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice weekend folks!


Awww, so cute!


----------



## gnatty8

Been a couple of months since I wore my favorite horse blanket sportcoat. Ralph Lauren Signature (sportcoat), Black Fleece (shirt), Gucci (tie), Brioni (trousers), Santoni (shoes). Enjoy:






Better pic of shoes and socks (no, my trousers are not this short):


----------



## Tonyp

^ Nice natty. What size Black Fleece do you wear. I bought a couple on sale. I got the BF 5. They just fit with a little Room to spare. I found that all the shirts run different depending on the material they used. The salesman told me that because last year was the first year that they offered BF the sizing was off. He said that next season should fit better. i couldn't even get some of the BF shirts on and the collar would not button.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Been a couple of months since I wore my favorite horse blanket sportcoat. Ralph Lauren Signature (sportcoat), Black Fleece (shirt), Gucci (tie), Brioni (trousers), Santoni (shoes). Enjoy:
> 
> Better pic of shoes and socks (no, my trousers are not this short):


oooooooooh, the double Monks. Bravo!


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


>


The trousers are quite elegant. Question for you, on the tab collars I have had in the past they always give you collar bones but they never seem to work in practice. From the look of you collar you don't appear to have any in place, have you found the same thing?

Cufflinks are truly special.


----------



## gnatty8

Tonyp said:


> ^ Nice natty. What size Black Fleece do you wear. I bought a couple on sale. I got the BF 5. They just fit with a little Room to spare. I found that all the shirts run different depending on the material they used. The salesman told me that because last year was the first year that they offered BF the sizing was off. He said that next season should fit better. i couldn't even get some of the BF shirts on and the collar would not button.


I am a BB3 in Black Fleece. I have no complaints at all about the fit, the sleeve length is perfect, although the collars fit about 1/2" too big, but its not terribly noticeable.


----------



## Diggy18

dchandler2 said:


> Nice suit and tie Diggy18. Who is the maker of the tie?


Thanks! The tie is from Paul Fredrick, I think.


----------



## Diggy18

https://imageshack.us

^ Hmm, I'm thinking that jacket up there looks like it's pulling at the button, huh?

https://imageshack.us


----------



## gman-17

Ok, here goes. My first pics. Description to follow:

















https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/IMG_02921-1.jpg


----------



## gman-17




----------



## gman-17

Ok first I am quite rumpled because it is 9:30 at night and this is what I have been wearing all day. Sorry, could not get it together this a.m., early morning meeting.

*Suit: Talia Charcol Pencil Stripe a little gangsterish but I am a bogey kind of guy. I bought it several years ago and really like the cut.

*Shirt: Jeanine Georgenti Custom - 
Unfortunately this pic does not show how nice the shirt is because I have been wearing it since six this a.m.
(Full disclosure I get no money or free goods from her nor do I own stock in the company, they just treat me very well.)

*Tie - Robert Talbott

* Belt - The Gap

* Watch -Tag Heuer Model 6000 a little too sporty but I love the watch

* Cufflinks - Intaglio Soldier Heads made in Rome they are big but I think beautiful (shh, bought them off of Ebay)


*Boxers - Tweed Peacock nothing but the best and nothing compares--I know another shameless plug.

*Socks - Robert Talbott from Nordstrom Rack. People picked on them all day because the don't match but that was deliberate.

* Loake 1880 Norwhich. This is actually my first day wearing these shoes and I really enjoyed them.

Ooh I missed the glasses - they are Timberland. I wear them for reading only but thought they were pretty nice so I wanted to show them.


G


----------



## gman-17

Diggy18 said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ^ Hmm, I'm thinking that jacket up there looks like it's pulling at the button, huh?
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Actually it looks as if the sleeves are ppossibly a little uneven and a little short. I like a lot of shirt sleeve to show but this is a bit more than I would do. Please understand no offense intended. The shirt is a nice stripe. :icon_smile:


----------



## Pentheos

gman-17 said:


> * Loake 1880 Norwhich. This is actually my first day wearing these shoes and I really enjoyed them.


They look rather beat up. Really only one day's wear?


----------



## welldressedfellow

Pull your trousers up,they're pooling.And what is that on your cuff?



gman-17 said:


> Ok, here goes. My first pics. Description to follow:


----------



## Griff

Trying out a new sportcoat today. Doesn't fit great, but it worked out allright.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Better pic of shoes and socks (no, my trousers are not this short):


Good choice of socks with those trousers & shoes.



Diggy18 said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking that jacket up there looks like it's pulling at the button, huh?


Maybe... but first, are the shoulders a trifle too large?



gman-17 said:


> Ok, here goes. My first pics.


Always nice to see new photos. I like your glasses frames.



Griff said:


> Trying out a new sportcoat today. Doesn't fit great, but it worked out allright.


Is it cotton?

The collar is sitting up a bit but otherwise it doesn't look bad. If it IS cotton, it will "settle" a bit after a few wearings so don't judge it too much until then.


----------



## gman-17

Pentheos said:


> They look rather beat up. Really only one day's wear?


I am kind of tough on shoes, I guess--they last along time for me--but, yes, that was one day. They were polished before they were worn. :icon_smile:


----------



## gman-17

welldressedfellow said:


> Pull your trousers up,they're pooling.And what is that on your cuff?


Yes. Newbie pics--they will get better. (Nothing on the cuff just late in the day disorder.)


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Always nice to see new photos. I like your glasses frames.
> 
> :icon_smile:


----------



## Diggy18

Holdfast said:


> Maybe... but first, are the shoulders a trifle too large?


The top of the sleeve is crumpled, right? I don't think the problem is that the shoulders are too wide, as it's a 38 and that's usually the smallest size I can go. But I think the problem is that my natural shoulders have a slope to them while the suit is designed to fit more square shoulders. At least I *think* that's what's happening. That area of the sleeve is the next fit item I want to figure out how to correct. Most, but not all, of my suits have that crumpled look at the top of the sleeve, unfortunately.



gman-17 said:


> Actually it looks as if the sleeves are ppossibly a little uneven and a little short. I like a lot of shirt sleeve to show but this is a bit more than I would do. Please understand no offense intended. The shirt is a nice stripe. :icon_smile:


This is definitely showing more cuff than I like. The sleeves on this shirt are a bit long. I think the un-evenness of the sleeves is from my bad posture. I tend to lean to the right, and have a lower right shoulder as a consequence. Oh, and no offense taken at all! One reason I've posted pics is preceisely to elicit comments and criticisms!


----------



## Diggy18

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## gman-17

Diggy18 said:


> The top of the sleeve is crumpled, right? I don't think the problem is that the shoulders are too wide, as it's a 38 and that's usually the smallest size I can go. But I think the problem is that my natural shoulders have a slope to them while the suit is designed to fit more square shoulders. At least I *think* that's what's happening. That area of the sleeve is the next fit item I want to figure out how to correct. Most, but not all, of my suits have that crumpled look at the top of the sleeve, unfortunately.
> 
> This is definitely showing more cuff than I like. The sleeves on this shirt are a bit long. I think the un-evenness of the sleeves is from my bad posture. I tend to lean to the right, and have a lower right shoulder as a consequence. Oh, and no offense taken at all! One reason I've posted pics is preceisely to elicit comments and criticisms!


Leaning to the right in Alexandria Virginia? ?--definitely makking you a member of the minority. :icon_smile_big: Lived there for a while myself. I really like the shirt in the new post.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: Allyn St. George for HSM
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene fitted
Tie: Valerio Garati
PS: Benelli
Slide buckle belt: J. Crew
Trousers: PE
Socks: Nautica
Shoes: RLP Italy
Watch: Panerai


----------



## mysharona

*I wore this to a runway show Thursday night...*

Wool/mohair suit: Brioni for Neiman Marcus
Shirt: Barney's NY- Notice the one red button to compliment the faint red pinstripe in the suit. Thanks *Alexander Kabbaz* for your instruction!:icon_cheers:
Belt: Hermes
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy Handcrafted
Watch: Rolex Datejust with tuxedo dial


----------



## Buster Brown

Wool jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
Silk knot cufflinks by Brooks Brothers
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Belt by Lands' End
Wool slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
Wool OTC socks by Robert Talbott
AE Wendells


----------



## mysharona

Buster Brown said:


> Wool jacket by Kroon
> Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
> Silk knot cufflinks by Brooks Brothers
> Silk tie by Robert Talbott
> Belt by Lands' End
> Wool slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
> Wool OTC socks by Robert Talbott
> AE Wendells


A classic ensemble. I like this very much. Great trouser length.


----------



## upr_crust

*Collar bones/stays in tab-collared shirts are . . .*

. . . IMHO, entirely superfluous.

I do not believe that the shirt pictured has collar bones/stays, nor would I most likely use them even if they did come with the shirt. So long as the tie knot fills the space sufficiently between the collar and the tab, there would seem to be no need.

Thanks for the compliments on the trousers and the cufflinks - I am fond of both.



gman-17 said:


> The trousers are quite elegant. Question for you, on the tab collars I have had in the past they always give you collar bones but they never seem to work in practice. From the look of you collar you don't appear to have any in place, have you found the same thing?
> 
> Cufflinks are truly special.


----------



## Cary Grant

Buster Brown said:


> Wool jacket by Kroon


Fun tweed


----------



## Buster Brown

mysharona said:


> A classic ensemble. I like this very much. Great trouser length.





Cary Grant said:


> Fun tweed


Thanks guys! I appreciate everyone posting here, it's a great resource for pattern matching and seeing how different styles wear in real life. Gnatty has me on the lookout for some nice 3 roll 2 jackets :icon_smile:

In the meantime, I'm really enjoying the Kroon jackets. A local consignment shop was liquidating a bunch of samples that just happened to be in my size. I picked up 2 cashmere jackets earlier this year and added the red (wool) one from today's post during a 50% off sale. They're supposed to be getting stuff in from the spring/summer line soon. Hopefully there'll be some good finds in that batch as well.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


I like this suit, looks very nice, color, fit. The only think I would change is the H belt, reminds me of the old Hilfiger "H" line of clothing. Otherwise, very well done.


----------



## gnatty8

Buster Brown said:


>


I just love this color! Very nice!


----------



## kitonbrioni

February 7, 2009
Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Griff

mysharona said:


> Notice the one red button to compliment the faint red pinstripe in the suit. Thanks *Alexander Kabbaz* for your instruction!:icon_cheers:


I don't think I would have ever thought of adding a colored button like that. On paper, it sounds kind of ridiculous.

But, after seeing this, I may have to reconsider that judgment. You really pull it off! Bravo! :aportnoy:


----------



## Griff

Today I attended a world language competition at a local school. Was going for something classy but not too formal. I think this worked out all right:

An inhereted Black Suede sportcoat
Lucky Jeans
Bengal stripe shirt
Tyrwhitt Chelseas


----------



## cycliste1

Well done!


----------



## Holdfast

Buster Brown said:


> Wool jacket by Kroon


Fun jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Kiton suit
Gucci scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
IB tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
RLPL ankle boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC

Guy Rover shirt
Polo wool tie
Drake's pocket square
Barry Bricken flannels
RLPL db Norfolk-esque alpaca-wool sportcoat


----------



## mysharona

Thank you Griff And Gnatty for your compliments. 
Today it is in the 70's in Charlotte, so I opted for Spring wear!
Silk Jacket: Oscar de la Renta for BB, with a good bit of help from my tailor to get the drape right! Silk is a bear.
Shirt: Perry Ellis
Belt: CK
PS: Cotton, by HAV-A-HANK!
Trousers: BB
Socks: Murano
Shoes: Bostonian Premier
Watch: Duboule tourbillion


----------



## Mannix

AlanC said:


> Guy Rover shirt
> Polo wool tie
> Drake's pocket square
> Barry Bricken flannels
> RLPL db Norfolk-esque alpaca-wool sportcoat


Wow. Frankly I would not have expected RLPL to make a sportcoat such as that, but it's great!


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Wow. Frankly I would not have expected RLPL to make a sportcoat such as that, but it's great!


+ 100

I love that coat Alan; fabric, weight, pattern, style.. Very nice. You picked the perfect tie for it as well,


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Wow. Frankly I would not have expected RLPL to make a sportcoat such as that, but it's great!


This actually strikes me as something they WOULD make- classic/vintage style done to the nines.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8240/p1014218wi3.jpg


Nicely done. Have you lost more weight since this was tailored? Consider getting it even more waist suppressed (with corresponding narrowing at the skirt too).



Cary Grant said:


> This actually strikes me as something they WOULD make- classic/vintage style done to the nines.


+1 RLPL often does rustic pastiche.



mysharona said:


> Today it is in the 70's in Charlotte, so I opted for Spring wear!


Much envy!

Haven't been posting much because I haven't really been wearing anything remotely nice since I've basically been hanging around the house while the snow's around. Went out to dinner with friends tonight though. First outing for these fairly thick Polo brown herringbone trousers:

+ overcoat, scarf, hat & gloves too.


----------



## Buster Brown

*More Kroon*

Great looking jackets today gentlemen. Mysharona, it appears the effort with your tailor was well worth it. AlanC, that is simply lovely. Almost makes me wish I lived somewhere colder. Almost :icon_smile_wink:

Today's ensemble features another Kroon jacket:

















The pants have a very faint cream and rust windowpane pattern which I tried to capture here.


















Cashmere jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Flannel slacks by Ballin
Belt from Banana Republic
AE Claytons in 'teju lizard'

I'm on the fence with this jacket/tie combination and would appreciate comments. When I look at the tie on its own, I read the color as rust. The jacket's primary color is gold and there's a rust stripe in the windowpane so it should be a good match. However, when worn together the tie seems to take on a cooler tone that's ever so slightly off. I left the bike in the picture as the color comparison seems apt: the rust and gold in the bike go well with the jacket, not sure about the tie. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Griff

I really like those shoes, they look like they have a lot of character. May 
i ask what brand they are?


----------



## Holdfast

Griff said:


> I really like those shoes, they look like they have a lot of character. May
> i ask what brand they are?


Thanks; they're YSL. They're a good pair of beater boots that still look fairly smart. I wear them quite often when the weather's poor or I'm going to walk in mud or something. At the moment they're leather soled, but once the soles start to really wear out, I'm going to get thin rubber soles put on them.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Nicely done. Have you lost more weight since this was tailored? Consider getting it even more waist suppressed (with corresponding narrowing at the skirt too).
> 
> +1 RLPL often does rustic pastiche.
> 
> Much envy!
> 
> Haven't been posting much because I haven't really been wearing anything remotely nice since I've basically been hanging around the house while the snow's around. Went out to dinner with friends tonight though. First outing for these fairly thick Polo brown herringbone trousers:
> 
> + overcoat, scarf, hat & gloves too.


Trousers are perfect. I am always in search of the perfect pants.


----------



## Scoundrel

Pinstripe DB suit by Valentino (not the forum favorite "M."; too bad the phone camera doesn't pick up the stripes), cream pocket square

YSL shirt

Whole cut shoes by Gucci & Burberry socks (pinstripe of suit captured well here)


I have another black tie event this upcoming week, so we will see what I conjure up :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

Holdfast said:


> Nicely done. Have you lost more weight since this was tailored? Consider getting it even more waist suppressed (with corresponding narrowing at the skirt too).


Yes. I'm shrinking out of everything.


----------



## TMMKC

Alan: That is one beautiful jacket. Rick's tailor did a nice job with it. Well done.I love the tie/shirt combo with it as well.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> This actually strikes me as something they WOULD make- classic/vintage style done to the nines.


Expected style, yes. Fabric, no.


----------



## upr_crust

*A nice outfit to start the week, but no pix, alas . . .*

Use your imaginations, as you wish . . .

Navy stripe 3-piece suit, 2-button center vent, pleated trousers, super-130's fabric (Vitale Barberis Canonico) (BB MTM)

Blue track stripe/red stripe shirt on white, cutaway collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Oval enamel cufflinks, royal blue edge in red (Penhaligon's)

Red polka dot silk pocket square (Syms)

Vintage watch chain

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black Church's semi-brogues

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Navy cashmere S/B overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Orange-red/green/blue silk scarf w/fringe (Hickey-Freeman)

Enough attire to face a sunny Monday, no?


----------



## upr_crust

*The matching of jacket to tie seems to be . . .*

. . . a near miss - hardly a fashion disaster, but, as you note, not quite the colour co-ordination that you had anticipated.

Possibly it is the camera exposure (the tie looks a shade pink-ish and over-exposed in the close-up photo), but I think that you are correct in noting that the colours of the jacket vs. the tie are not quite in absolute harmony (though I like both pieces separately, and the trousers as well - very interesting subtle patterning).

I had the same reaction myself to my matching of shirt and tie. My shirt today has a scarlet stripe in it, but the solid scarlet tie is a little much with the dark navy suit - a deeper shade of red might have been better. Oh, well, the experimental nature of getting dressed in the morning . . .



Buster Brown said:


> Great looking jackets today gentlemen. Mysharona, it appears the effort with your tailor was well worth it. AlanC, that is simply lovely. Almost makes me wish I lived somewhere colder. Almost :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Today's ensemble features another Kroon jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants have a very faint cream and rust windowpane pattern which I tried to capture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere jacket by Kroon
> Cotton shirt by Lands' End
> Silk tie by Robert Talbott
> Flannel slacks by Ballin
> Belt from Banana Republic
> AE Claytons in 'teju lizard'
> 
> I'm on the fence with this jacket/tie combination and would appreciate comments. When I look at the tie on its own, I read the color as rust. The jacket's primary color is gold and there's a rust stripe in the windowpane so it should be a good match. However, when worn together the tie seems to take on a cooler tone that's ever so slightly off. I left the bike in the picture as the color comparison seems apt: the rust and gold in the bike go well with the jacket, not sure about the tie. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mannix

Sorry the pic is blurry....


----------



## jhcam8

Mannix said:


> Sorry the pic is blurry....


Pretty wild, Mannix - have to think about it.:icon_smile:


----------



## Mannix

jhcam8 said:


> Pretty wild, Mannix - have to think about it.:icon_smile:


That's what I'm all about....mixing it up.


----------



## Buster Brown

jhcam8 said:


> Pretty wild, Mannix - have to think about it.:icon_smile:


I'm interested in the feedback on this combination. It seems a little busy to me as well, but I tend to be a little conservative in my pattern matching. I have a tweed jacket and Fair Isle sweater vest I've thought about combining so this will be instructive :teacha:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Ramano balmorals
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Griff

Mannix said:


> Sorry the pic is blurry....


That certainly is busy! I maybe would have gone for a solid tie, and let the jacket do the work. I really like it's pattern. On the whole, though, it looks quite nice.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Transitioning My Weekend Into My Monday*

Weekend wear:
BR Black Lambswool crewneck
T&A OCBD
JCrew Straight Vintage Denim
Converse for JV Red Black Hightops



















Monday:
Bespoke Navy Blazer (Ercole)
Bespoke OC Shirt (Ercole)
JPress Stripe Tie
JCrew PS
Bills Khakis (1.75 inch cuff)
Black & Brown Socks (not crazy about the brand's quality, but they were $3 on sale)
C&J Semi Brogue Suede
Swiss Military Watch, Brown Polyester Band





































Manixx, I like it buddy, but I roll more like you than others may.


----------



## Cary Grant

Iffy pic taken on the run on a dark, gray day...


The square is one of two late 40's linen ladies kerchief's I picked up for a couple of bucks...


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Weekend wear:
> BR Black Lambswool crewneck
> T&A OCBD
> JCrew Straight Vintage Denim
> Converse for JV Red Black Hightops
> 
> Monday:
> Bespoke Navy Blazer (Ercole)
> Bespoke OC Shirt (Ercole)
> JPress Stripe Tie
> JCrew PS
> Bills Khakis (1.75 inch cuff)
> Black & Brown Socks (not crazy about the brand's quality, but they were $3 on sale)
> C&J Semi Brogue Suede
> Swiss Military Watch, Brown Polyester Band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manixx, I like it buddy, but I roll more like you than others may.


Thanks. What can I say, I like lots of patterns. I take a lot of style cues from Polo Ralph Lauren, which results in mixing lots of colors and patterns.

I really like this ensemble on you, it's very classic preppy. Great shoes especially!


----------



## Mannix

Griff said:


> That certainly is busy! I maybe would have gone for a solid tie, and let the jacket do the work. I really like it's pattern. On the whole, though, it looks quite nice.


I'm pretty sure the only solid ties I have are a navy knit and a black knit tie...didn't feel like wearing one today. If I had a plaid pair of pants on I think that would have been a little too much, but as it stands I quite like it.


----------



## Tonyp

Mannix said:


> Sorry the pic is blurry....


A wider striped tie would also work. The sweater doesn't work. If you wore a solid sweater vest then yes. I mix patterns all the time. If you cross that fine line then sometimes it just clashes rather than rolls.


----------



## Jovan

My first clothing shots in a while that don't belong in both threads! I think my shirt is a tad bright for the rest of this, but the collar shape looks good. What do you think?


----------



## Tonyp

Jovan said:


> My first clothing shots in a while that don't belong in both threads! I think my shirt is a tad bright for the rest of this, but the collar shape looks good. What do you think?


The shirt looks ok. What is the color,pink? Are you trying to pick up a color of the stripe in the suit? The tie looks like navy and Green stripe with white or a maize color. I am not sure what you are trying to accentuate. I would pick a neutral shirt and pick a tie to pick up the stripe in the suit or vice versa.


----------



## Mannix

Tonyp said:


> A wider striped tie would also work. The sweater doesn't work. If you wore a solid sweater vest then yes. I mix patterns all the time. If you cross that fine line then sometimes it just clashes rather than rolls.


Personally, I don't feel it clashes. But to each his own....as they say.


----------



## Mannix

Quite nice Jovan!


----------



## gman-17

I don't plan to post on most of the days when I don't wear a tie--which is most days. On Friday we had a jean day (why? why? why?) so, of course, I wore a suit. Today was back to a regular work day and so here is what I normally will wear.

*Blazer - Hugo Boss, a very nice knit. I am not sure if you can see the detail.

* Pocket Square - No name from some shop somewhere along the way.

* Shirt - Tommy Hilfiger Blue with white stripe

* Trousers are Zanella

* Belt - Tasso Elba (a.k.a. Macy's)

* Socks - Pantherella (I will show them next time, but they are kind of boring and matchy)

* Shoes - AE Becker (with rubber bottoms--sorry about that but we do have some really bad weather here.)


----------



## Jovan

Tonyp said:


> The shirt looks ok. What is the color,pink? Are you trying to pick up a color of the stripe in the suit? The tie looks like navy and Green stripe with white or a maize color. I am not sure what you are trying to accentuate. I would pick a neutral shirt and pick a tie to pick up the stripe in the suit or vice versa.


I wasn't trying to accentuate anything. I was trying to look good.


----------



## Cary Grant

Tonyp said:


> The shirt looks ok. What is the color,pink? Are you trying to pick up a color of the stripe in the suit? The tie looks like navy and Green stripe with white or a maize color. I am not sure what you are trying to accentuate. I would pick a neutral shirt and pick a tie to pick up the stripe in the suit or vice versa.


Green and pink are very complimentary and gray+pink looks great. This is a very solid combo.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something thrown together for a potentially rainy day . . .*





































It is expected to rain later this afternoon here in NYC, and I was given very little time last night to assemble today's attire, so forgive me if it's not entirely up to scratch.

Brown mini-herringbone weave 3-piece suit, 3-button jacket, side vented, pleated trousers (BB)

French blue/white striped shirt, white straight collar, white button cuffs (Hilditch & Key - a hand-me-down bought on sale in March 1985)

Solid gold-coloured silk repp tie (BB)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain

Plain brown belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's via warehouse sale, and yes, I know it's a violation of the rules to wear bluchers with a suit - however, these are the "beater" shoes, and they are in dire need of a good shine, which they will receive during my lunch hour)

Floris Cefiro

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)

Solid royal blue cashmere scarf (Johnstons of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, London - another March 1985 acquisition)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

We'll see if I can make it through the day without being subject to public ridicule . . .


----------



## deandbn

rgrossicone said:


>


I like your outfit a lot. Lovely colours.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*After a few days abroad...*

...I return and found some great looks, guys.

Also found Lisbon waiting 15ºC at 1pm. Perhaps I should change outfit after lunch.
However, that's how I left home by morning...no hat, no overcoat, no sarf...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Weekend wear:
> BR Black Lambswool crewneck
> T&A OCBD
> JCrew Straight Vintage Denim
> Converse for JV Red Black Hightops
> Monday:
> Bespoke Navy Blazer (Ercole)
> Bespoke OC Shirt (Ercole)
> JPress Stripe Tie
> JCrew PS
> Bills Khakis (1.75 inch cuff)
> Black & Brown Socks (not crazy about the brand's quality, but they were $3 on sale)
> C&J Semi Brogue Suede
> Swiss Military Watch, Brown Polyester Band


Well, well, rg, that look is much like what I really dig!

Cheers,

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Sorry the pic is blurry....


Like it, Man, though I think I would try a different square.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Diggy18 said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Good looking. Great shoes!

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Buster Brown said:


> Wool jacket by Kroon
> Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
> Silk knot cufflinks by Brooks Brothers
> Silk tie by Robert Talbott
> Belt by Lands' End
> Wool slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
> Wool OTC socks by Robert Talbott
> AE Wendells


Now, that is great. There is nothing I would change. Seems perfect

Cheers

V.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Mannix said:


> Sorry the pic is blurry....


Overall I like this a lot. I would have gone with a solid vest but that's just personal preference. I do agree with Lisbon that you should try a different pocket square, this one is distracting. Seems like it would draw attention away from everything else, including your face.


----------



## Tonyp

Cary Grant said:


> Green and pink are very complimentary and gray+pink looks great. This is a very solid combo.


I don't think the outfit is bad looking. I Can't tell if the suit is charcoal with a light gray stripe or if the suit is black. The shirt is fine but I am trying to point out what I think would make the outfit pop a little more. The tie is nice but I am not sure that it compliments the suit and shirt together. Also the knot of the tie could be a little better tied and possibly a little larger to fill the collar gap.


----------



## upr_crust

*Happy balmy weather to you, Lisbon, and you remind me . . .*

. . . that I need to wear some purple soon - great combo, grey & purple.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...I return and found some great looks, guys.
> 
> Also found Lisbon waiting 15ºC at 1pm. Perhaps I should change outfit after lunch.
> However, that's how I left home by morning...no hat, no overcoat, no sarf...


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5160.jpg


+1, esp. the square & shoes.



Jovan said:


> I think my shirt is a tad bright for the rest of this, but the collar shape looks good.


I really like the contrast of the "hot" coloured shirt. Nice combo.



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3457/3269133687_f64acbb092_o.jpg


Vivid palette. Nice work.

First outing for a new suit today, so forgive the self-indulgent plethora of pics I took:

Personally, I think Ede outdid themselves on this one; it came out almost exactly how I envisioned it in my mind's eye, and better in some respects. Much kudos to them.


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> Quite nice Jovan!





Cary Grant said:


> Green and pink are very complimentary and gray+pink looks great. This is a very solid combo.


Thank you! This is my first double breasted suit. Glad to know I got something right.



Tonyp said:


> I don't think the outfit is bad looking. I Can't tell if the suit is charcoal with a light gray stripe or if the suit is black. The shirt is fine but I am trying to point out what I think would make the outfit pop a little more. The tie is nice but I am not sure that it compliments the suit and shirt together. Also the knot of the tie could be a little better tied and possibly a little larger to fill the collar gap.


I actually agree with you about my knot. In my defence it's a little hard to get a dimple on this tie, especially with a half-Windsor, since it's an unlined 3.25" Rugby. A dimple would make it flare out a little better. I like the size of the knot just fine -- not going to change that. I hate big Windsor knots.

I appreciate the constructive criticism. I rarely think about accentuating anything since I just go for what looks best, but I'll keep it in mind.



Holdfast said:


> I really like the contrast of the "hot" coloured shirt. Nice combo.


Coming from one of the best dressed men in the world, I am flattered once again. Thank you! I think I failed you by forgetting a pocket square, though. :icon_smile_big:

I really like that three piece. Very 1930s. The detail of the slanted "show" button on the waistcoat is a beautiful touch and the lapels are perfectly proportioned.


----------



## Diggy18

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> +1, esp. the square & shoes.
> 
> I really like the contrast of the "hot" coloured shirt. Nice combo.
> 
> Vivid palette. Nice work.
> 
> First outing for a new suit today, so forgive the self-indulgent plethora of pics I took:
> 
> Personally, I think Ede outdid themselves on this one; it came out almost exactly how I envisioned it in my mind's eye, and better in some respects. Much kudos to them.


Great suit, H. Everything in the right place. You really look good.

V.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni polo
KS belt
Valentini cords
Armani socks
CH loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the positive comments on the suit guys. I just replied to some questions/observations about it on SF, and they also cover a couple of comments here:



Jovan said:


> I really like that three piece. Very 1930s. The detail of the slanted "show" button on the waistcoat is a beautiful touch and the lapels are perfectly proportioned.


I wanted an almost vintage look while still being very wearable today, and the 2BPL&3pc configuration combined with this flannel houndstooth fabric seemed to do that. In that setting, looser trousers also seemed right, though this is more happy accident than design.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Great suit, H. Everything in the right place. You really look good.


If I was being hypercritical, I'd shorten the trousers by 3/8", slim the waistcoat a whisker, lower the button stance by 0.5", and fix the crumpling in the upper half of the sleeve. The first two would be easy enough, but the latter two issues are basically unfixable by MTM I think. This is all hypercritical OCD stuff though.


----------



## Holdfast

^ very nice! I like the contrast of purple vs the grey and the white. Reminds me of some Lanvin from a few years back.


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast, the new suit is absolutely gorgeous . . .*

. . . the fabric drapes in a manner that only flannel can do.

It is retro, it is elegant, and the slightly looser proportions work with both the style and the fabric. Wear it well for many years to come. I bow to your sartorial superiority!

FYI, the plethora of photos was exactly the right number - one needed to see the suit "in motion" to truly appreciate it.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Love it!



Holdfast said:


> +1, esp. the square & shoes.
> 
> I really like the contrast of the "hot" coloured shirt. Nice combo.
> 
> Vivid palette. Nice work.
> 
> First outing for a new suit today, so forgive the self-indulgent plethora of pics I took:
> 
> Personally, I think Ede outdid themselves on this one; it came out almost exactly how I envisioned it in my mind's eye, and better in some respects. Much kudos to them.


----------



## Griff

Different... but executed nicely. I like the wasitcoat, and the purple bow tie is a nice touch. Was this for a black tie event?


----------



## Scoundrel

No Griff. That's just my usual attire. The black tie event is not 'til Friday. I'll be wearing my double breasted tuxedo. The twist is I am considering slipping a white pique vest underneath it.


----------



## Griff

Scoundrel said:


> No Griff. That's just my usual attire. The black tie event is not 'til Friday. I'll be wearing my double breasted tuxedo. The twist is I am considering slipping a white pique vest underneath it.


I see. I couldn't tell, but in the picture the buttons looked like the might have been cloth, and I couldn't see the lapels. Looked good either way. Can't wait to see the Black Tie rig Friday, I have a soft spot for DB tuxedos.

So, today and yesterday:

Nothing special, in fact a bit bland, in my opinion. But I think the colors on monday worked well, and I dearly love the contrast collar and green striped shirt I wore today.

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## upr_crust

*Two stripes and a polka dot . . .*





































I was a little dubious on today's combination of shirt, suit and tie, worrying that there might be a bit too much pattern, but so far it seems that the combo has met with approval - even the live-in critic, the Tsar of Taste, commented favourably on today's ensemble. (Miracles never cease . . .)

Blue-grey 2-button, 2-piece suit, center vent (Hickey Freeman, via Syms - a very fortunate bargain)

Lavender/white/blue striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Navy silk jacquard tie w/ white dots (BB)

Vermeil and navy enamel cufflinks, Golden Fleece emblem (BB - the only brand-name logo I sport with any frequency)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Purple silk foulard scarf, fringed (Ede & Ravenscroft, London)

Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

With the spring-like temperatures, the outerwear may be superfluous by lunchtime, but I believe that the overall effect is pleasing to the eye (at least mine . . .).


----------



## Geoff Gander

-Burgundy with gold polka dot Tyrwhitt tie
-Apple green Tyrwhitt dress shirt
-Vintage cufflinks w. MOP
- Beige/tan slacks
- EG Chelseas (wine colour, from Kurt Geiger - first wearing today!)


----------



## Buster Brown

upr_crust said:


> I was a little dubious on today's combination of shirt, suit and tie, worrying that there might be a bit too much pattern, but so far it seems that the combo has met with approval - even the live-in critic, the Tsar of Taste, commented favourably on today's ensemble. (Miracles never cease . . .)


The stripe distance is awful close, but with your coat on I think it works. The contrast collar and tie reduce the amount of shirt stripe so that it seems to blend well with the ensemble. Nicely done!


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfits, Upr and Holdfast!!


----------



## welldressedfellow

Sartorial perfection!



upr_crust said:


> I was a little dubious on today's combination of shirt, suit and tie, worrying that there might be a bit too much pattern, but so far it seems that the combo has met with approval - even the live-in critic, the Tsar of Taste, commented favourably on today's ensemble. (Miracles never cease . . .)
> 
> Blue-grey 2-button, 2-piece suit, center vent (Hickey Freeman, via Syms - a very fortunate bargain)
> 
> Lavender/white/blue striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)
> 
> Navy silk jacquard tie w/ white dots (BB)
> 
> Vermeil and navy enamel cufflinks, Golden Fleece emblem (BB - the only brand-name logo I sport with any frequency)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> 
> Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)
> 
> Penhaligon's Racquets
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)
> 
> Purple silk foulard scarf, fringed (Ede & Ravenscroft, London)
> 
> Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)
> 
> With the spring-like temperatures, the outerwear may be superfluous by lunchtime, but I believe that the overall effect is pleasing to the eye (at least mine . . .).


----------



## Bowling Greener

Diggy18 said:


> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us


This is pure perfection!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


VERY nice!

Compared to yesterday, it's chalk and cheese for me. Very casual, for shopping... wanted a slightly "down & out but still trying" look, so played with putting a few mismatched pieces together. Not sure if the experiment worked but hey...


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> VERY nice!
> 
> Compared to yesterday, it's chalk and cheese for me. Very casual, for shopping... wanted a slightly "down & out but still trying" look, so played with putting a few mismatched pieces together. Not sure if the experiment worked but hey...


I'd like to steal the vest from you. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

^ It's actually a cardigan, but the sentiment is appreciated. I think!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Brioni polo
NM belt
JS pant
Brioni socks
Pirelli loafers
AS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## preppypauper

Jovan said:


> My first clothing shots in a while that don't belong in both threads! I think my shirt is a tad bright for the rest of this, but the collar shape looks good. What do you think?


The shirt if fine. You don't always have to pick up colors from your suit or tie. The shirt is bright, but your tie and suit are dark and tone down the shirt. Don't forget a belt (to match your shoes)!


----------



## Holdfast

^ Cool shoes. Zegna Couture?


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> ^ Cool shoes. Zegna Couture?


Cheers! Martegani Como's


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> quote]
> 
> Now that is a power suit. Very nice.
> 
> Per your comments earlier today, I think the shoes are very cool. I checked the web I don't see where you can get those now. Great find.


----------



## gman-17

I had to. Like many others, you put it together in the a.m. and hope it works.

Jacket is from Marshall's (I think)

Shirt is a Polo Button down

Sweater is from Macy's

Belt is Mezlan --you can't see it but it is nice.

Trousers are Zanella

Socks Robert Talbott (I love those)

Shoes are AE Sturbridge - rubber bottoms unfortunately, but the weather has been very poor.

The square actually picks up a gold stripe in the plaid of the jacket. I wouldn't mix plaids and stripes but I feel the sweater provides sufficient cover to do so--what say you?

(Really bad red eye--I know)


----------



## gman-17

Nice weave in the fabric. The shoes are Romano Martegani, no? How do they fit?


----------



## Jovan

preppypauper said:


> The shirt if fine. You don't always have to pick up colors from your suit or tie. The shirt is bright, but your tie and suit are dark and tone down the shirt. Don't forget a belt (to match your shoes)!


Thanks. Ideally I'd have a spread collar white shirt, though. The pink one is actually a tad small for me since it's from a few years back. If I had to do it again, I'd go for a pale pink or white.

I'm actually going to get braces as my next accessory purchase. These have buttons inside the waistband. Also need to have the waistband let out an inch (which is why it's pulling a bit in that photo), cuffs taken out, and sleeves lengthened a bit.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Nice weave in the fabric. The shoes are Romano Martegani, no? How do they fit?


Yes- Martegani Como's. They fit me well so far (new). That particular last runs 1/2 size long but narrow. I have narrow feet so they do well by me. I'm an 11.5b in american/AE sizing. These are 11's.

The suit fabric is Loro Piana and the socks Marcoliani.


----------



## upr_crust

*Polo 2.0 - a recently re-fitted suit of mine . . .*














































One of the small but savory pleasures in this life occurs when one has clothing re-tailored after weight loss. Thus it is today - today's suit was bought several years and some 20-25 pounds ago, and I just picked it up yesterday from one of the tailors local to the Wall St. area (Joseph, 7 Dey St., 4th floor - a charming, gregarious and skilled Neapolitan gentleman).

In any event, here are the results:

Grey pinstripe 6-button, 2-to-button D/B suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (Polo, via Syms)

Pink mini-dogtooth patterned shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, tiny squares of lighter blue (BB - a byproduct of their most recent sale)

Rectangular enamel cufflinks, pattern of a coronet set with crystals against a cerulean blue background (Thompson, via Harrod's at Terminal 3, Heathrow)

Navy blue/red paisley silk pocket square, casually bunched and stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (Polo, via C21)

Black high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (origins unremembered)

Black wholecut balmorals, brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)

Hermes Equipage

For outerwear:

Grey herringbone weave wool/cashmere S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Maroon/gold paisley silk foulard scarf, maroon wool lining (BB)

Tan cashmere/wool driving cap (BB)

The hat is rather casual for today's indoor attire, but with winds predicted to gust to some 50 mph today, I did think that I would prefer not to be the Wall St. equivalent of Sister Bertrille in "The Flying Nun" were I to have worn a fedora.


----------



## Diggy18

themanfromlisbon said:


> Good looking. Great shoes!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Well, thank you!



Bowling Greener said:


> This is pure perfection!


And thanks to you also! It's nice to get a thumbs up.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


Suit looks good, and I especially like the scarf & cap.


----------



## Diggy18

Casual, but I'm still using what I learned on AAAC!

These are Bills Khakis pants, and Allen Edmunds shoes. And what you can't see, is that the belt is also suede and matches the shoes. :icon_smile_big:

Hey, but wow this sweater kind of pools down around the waist and makes me look pretty pudgy, huh?

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## upr_crust

*If you are referring to the double monks that I wore yesterday . . .*

. . . I am not surprised that you cannot find them currently.

I have never seen anything like the shoes I bought several years ago that I wore yesterday - certainly not from the Heschungs shown currently at Barney's, hence one of the reason for which I snagged them when I did (the discount of a purchase late in the run of a Barney's warehouse sale didn't hurt, either).



gman-17 said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Now that is a power suit. Very nice.
> 
> Per your comments earlier today, I think the shoes are very cool. I checked the web I don't see where you can get those now. Great find.
Click to expand...


----------



## gnatty8

Cell phone pic during a long drive. Not sure why, but I wore T&A shirts all week, just happened that way.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Always looking good, CG. The shoes are great, but I like very much that tie!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> One of the small but savory pleasures in this life occurs when one has clothing re-tailored after weight loss. Thus it is today - today's suit was bought several years and some 20-25 pounds ago, and I just picked it up yesterday from one of the tailors local to the Wall St. area (Joseph, 7 Dey St., 4th floor - a charming, gregarious and skilled Neapolitan gentleman).
> 
> In any event, here are the results:
> 
> Grey pinstripe 6-button, 2-to-button D/B suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Pink mini-dogtooth patterned shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
> 
> Royal blue silk jacquard tie, tiny squares of lighter blue (BB - a byproduct of their most recent sale)
> 
> Rectangular enamel cufflinks, pattern of a coronet set with crystals against a cerulean blue background (Thompson, via Harrod's at Terminal 3, Heathrow)
> 
> Navy blue/red paisley silk pocket square, casually bunched and stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (Polo, via C21)
> 
> Black high-gloss leather belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (origins unremembered)
> 
> Black wholecut balmorals, brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)
> 
> Hermes Equipage
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Grey herringbone weave wool/cashmere S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)
> 
> Maroon/gold paisley silk foulard scarf, maroon wool lining (BB)
> 
> Tan cashmere/wool driving cap (BB)
> 
> The hat is rather casual for today's indoor attire, but with winds predicted to gust to some 50 mph today, I did think that I would prefer not to be the Wall St. equivalent of Sister Bertrille in "The Flying Nun" were I to have worn a fedora.


And a good job done!
I always take note of your "colognes". Very much like mine, witch means that I like.

- don't know why, but that pose reminded me of Christian Clemenson in Boston Legal:icon_smile: (one of my favourites, by the way)

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Blue on blue on blue...*

Great day: sunny, 17ºC. Clean blue sky, flat sea.


























Cheers!

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*I had to resort to imdb.com . . .*

. . . I was unfamiliar with Christian Clemenson - though there were only "head shots" of him on his page.

Thanks, as always, in any case, Lisbon - I'll have to start watching the re-runs of the show!



themanfromlisbon said:


> And a good job done!
> I always take note of your "colognes". Very much like mine, witch means that I like.
> 
> - don't know why, but that pose reminded me of Christian Clemenson in Boston Legal:icon_smile: (one of my favourites, by the way)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . I was unfamiliar with Christian Clemenson - though there were only "head shots" of him on his page.
> 
> Thanks, as always, in any case, Lisbon - I'll have to start watching the re-runs of the show!


As I said, the show is one of my fav and very funny. CC interpret one of the most peculiar characters in the serial. With him, I believe you only have in common exactly that pose.

Enjoy the day

V.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great day: sunny, 17ºC. Clean blue sky, flat sea.


This is an excellent outfit! Your weather remains worthy of envy, too...

A few snowflakes just starting to come down again as I pop out to run a few errands:


----------



## mysharona

Diggy18 said:


> Hey, but wow this sweater kind of pools down around the waist and makes me look pretty pudgy, huh?
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://g.imageshack.us/img8/img0059ao8.jpg/1/


So do the pleats


----------



## mysharona

This is not from today, but rather from Tuesday.
Today I am dressed so similarly to TheManFromLisbon that I'm not even going to go there!
Silk jacket: Oscar de la Renta for BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: Astor & Black
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Socks: T. Harris London
Shoes: Bostonian Premier


----------



## Buster Brown

Very nice, mysharona. I especially like the jacket and subtlety of the pocket square.

It's unseasonably cold in southern California, but I appreciate the opportunity to get some more use out of my 'winter' clothes:

















Camel hair jacket from Macy's
Cotton shirt from Banana Republic
Silk tie by BCBG
Silk pocket square from Brooks Brothers
Wool flannel slacks by Ballin
AE Wendells in brown


----------



## Vita Su Misura

I have to say that I also appreciate the Optimus Prime statue...and the lightsaber...and the Enterprise!



Holdfast said:


> First outing for a new suit today, so forgive the self-indulgent plethora of pics I took:
> 
> Personally, I think Ede outdid themselves on this one; it came out almost exactly how I envisioned it in my mind's eye, and better in some respects. Much kudos to them.


----------



## mysharona

Buster Brown said:


> Very nice, mysharona. I especially like the jacket and subtlety of the pocket square.


Thank you. 
I applaud your understanding of cut. Cuff/Sleeve ratio and trouser break are always spot on with you.


----------



## Holdfast

Vita Su Misura said:


> I have to say that I also appreciate the Optimus Prime statue...and the lightsaber...and the Enterprise!


Megatron is also hiding behind there, you know... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

gman-17 said:


>


Might want to shorten the trousers, looks like they're pooling at your ankles. Other than that, very nice. Love the jacket.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> First outing for a new suit today, so forgive the self-indulgent plethora of pics I took:
> 
> Personally, I think Ede outdid themselves on this one; it came out almost exactly how I envisioned it in my mind's eye, and better in some respects. Much kudos to them.


Right, that's it. I'm going to save those pennies for my first MTM which will be from E&R!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni polo
Bernini belt
Kiton pant
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Always looking good, CG. The shoes are great, but I like very much that tie!


Thanks! Seaward and Stearn.


----------



## gman-17

PinkPlaidSocks noticed, quite rightly, some pooling of the trousers I wore yesterday. I like a generous break, what can I say? That might be a little too generous. Ok here is today's entry. Today a favorite pair of trousers and shoes.

The trousers are Brooks and they are an old fashioned winter weight glen plaid. I love them, and want to get an entire suit made from a similar fabric--perhaps the team could give me the name of a good custom suit make here in IL.

The shoes are Ferragamo. I bought them on ebay. They were, supposedly, "new in box" but when they arrived it was clear to see they had been worn and the joker had painted the bottoms. For some reason I fell in love with them though. They are my stray dog shoes. I have never seen a pair in a similar color and I can't find a belt to match them. I always wear a sweater to cover my belt. BTW, I have purcased about six belts trying to find one that works. Let me know what you think. I enjoy the commentary.

Oh, PPS I think the break is probably a little better here, no?


----------



## gman-17

HF I thnk it is unanimous, the best post of the week--perhaps the month. (Although I will say that Upper Crust has had quite a few excellent ones this week as well.)

I have looked at the post numerous times, and I finally have figured out that it has a kind of Sherlock Holmes feel to it--the really cool Jeremy Brett version of Holmes. I also noticed :idea: your Monks are in fact double Monks. 
What make are they??

For some reason I have this thing about double monks right now. I probably will have 4 pairs by months end. So help put me out of my misery and let me know. :icon_smile:


----------



## Buster Brown

gman-17 said:


> Oh, PPS I think the break is probably a little better here, no?


Yep, good fit.


----------



## Griff

gman-17 said:


> PinkPlaidSocks noticed, quite rightly, some pooling of the trousers I wore yesterday. I like a generous break, what can I say? That might be a little too generous. Ok here is today's entry. Today a favorite pair of trousers and shoes.
> 
> The trousers are Brooks and they are an old fashioned winter weight glen plaid. I love them, and want to get an entire suit made from a similar fabric--perhaps the team could give me the name of a good custom suit make here in IL.
> 
> The shoes are Ferragamo. I bought them on ebay. They were, supposedly, "new in box" but when they arrived it was clear to see they had been worn and the joker had painted the bottoms. For some reason I fell in love with them though. They are my stray dog shoes. I have never seen a pair in a similar color and I can't find a belt to match them. I always wear a sweater to cover my belt. BTW, I have purcased about six belts trying to find one that works. Let me know what you think. I enjoy the commentary.
> 
> Oh, PPS I think the break is probably a little better here, no?


Well done! Those shoes and trousers really go great together. I'm a huge fan of Glenn Plaid.

I can see how those shoes may be hard to match. Have you tried looking at any belts Ferragamo makes? They look good, regardless.


----------



## upr_crust

*A very short-lived sartorial experiment . . .*

. . . the ascot makes me look like as asc-hole, I fear.

In response to the private messages of a few of you out there, and my own idle curiosity, I tried using a short, thin silk scarf that I found at the bottom of my stack of scarves as a proper ascot. (From those that I have seen, the amount and weight of silk of this particular scarf was roughly comparable to a "purpose-built" ascot.)

However, the net effect, I fear, is quite a bit too pretentious for my tastes (visions of Thurston Howell III come to mind - not a pleasant thought . . .)

In any event, today's attire:

3-button S/B camel's hair sports jacket, center vent (BB)

Tan lamb suede lapelled waistcoat (BB)

Solid light blue pinpoint oxford buttondown shirt (Saks - hand-me-down)

Yellow silk foulard paisley pocket square, stuffed casually into the jacket breast pocket (Polo, via C21)

Burgundy silk scarf (Christian Dior, via Merns, purchased sometime in the early/mid 80's)

Plain brown belt (Polo via Syms)

Grey gabardine wool trousers (BB)

Grey striped OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Brown wing-tip loafers (BB)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

For outerwear:

Grey wool/cashmere S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Solid navy blue oversized cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Tan cashmere/wool driving cap (BB)

A potentially amusing sartorial faux pas to end the week, then . .. .


----------



## Zafonic

gman-17 said:


> PinkPlaidSocks noticed, quite rightly, some pooling of the trousers I wore yesterday. I like a generous break, what can I say? That might be a little too generous. Ok here is today's entry. Today a favorite pair of trousers and shoes.
> 
> The trousers are Brooks and they are an old fashioned winter weight glen plaid. I love them, and want to get an entire suit made from a similar fabric--perhaps the team could give me the name of a good custom suit make here in IL.
> 
> The shoes are Ferragamo. I bought them on ebay. They were, supposedly, "new in box" but when they arrived it was clear to see they had been worn and the joker had painted the bottoms. For some reason I fell in love with them though. They are my stray dog shoes. I have never seen a pair in a similar color and I can't find a belt to match them. I always wear a sweater to cover my belt. BTW, I have purcased about six belts trying to find one that works. Let me know what you think. I enjoy the commentary.
> 
> Oh, PPS I think the break is probably a little better here, no?


I like the trousers and shoe combo too - the shoes in particular are a really cool colour. Very nice overall look!


----------



## gman-17

Pardon the slight hijack--this is not what I am wearing today, I will post that later--but it seemed relevant and on point. Also, it is what was on the Satorialist today.

Lovely Glen Plaid.

Now that's what I am talking about!


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> I also noticed :idea: your Monks are in fact double Monks. What make are they??
> 
> For some reason I have this thing about double monks right now. I probably will have 4 pairs by months end. So help put me out of my misery and let me know. :icon_smile:


I quite like double-monks myself, though I think I only have the one pair. They're Ferragamo Tramezzas, and I want to say the model name is Darting, but I'm not entirely sure from memory.

Today's choices were inspired by an image I saw recently, but whether in this thread, in a magazine, on TV, or just a dream, I cannot remember!


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

gman-17,
I bestow my blessings upon the break. I love Glen Plaid, too.

Holdfast,
Why do I get the feeling we could bail out the U.S. economy with your shoe budget?


----------



## gman-17

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> .
> 
> Holdfast,
> Why do I get the feeling we could bail out the U.S. economy with your shoe budget?


I personally think jealousy is a very weak emotion but I will admit to a touch of it when I see his shoes. :devil:


----------



## Holdfast

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Holdfast,
> Why do I get the feeling we could bail out the U.S. economy with your shoe budget?


I wish I could file for my very own Congressional pork barrel spending plan... :icon_smile_big:

Actually, lots of my shoes are bought at major discount, esp. those crocs I'm wearing today.


----------



## SCOTLANDtheBRAVE

in sharp defiance of the economic gloom:

med. dark grey borrelli windowpane suit
red butcher stripe purple label shirt with white collar & silver tiffany cufflinks
solid black purple label tie
hermes red/black hola flamenca pocket scarf 
black ferragamo laceups
vintage omega seamaster - silver/black leather band/grey face


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
NM belt
Germano cords
Zegna socks
testoni slip-ons
MJ cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Tonyp

gman-17 said:


> PinkPlaidSocks noticed, quite rightly, some pooling of the trousers I wore yesterday. I like a generous break, what can I say? That might be a little too generous. Ok here is today's entry. Today a favorite pair of trousers and shoes.
> 
> The trousers are Brooks and they are an old fashioned winter weight glen plaid. I love them, and want to get an entire suit made from a similar fabric--perhaps the team could give me the name of a good custom suit make here in IL.
> 
> The shoes are Ferragamo. I bought them on ebay. They were, supposedly, "new in box" but when they arrived it was clear to see they had been worn and the joker had painted the bottoms. For some reason I fell in love with them though. They are my stray dog shoes. I have never seen a pair in a similar color and I can't find a belt to match them. I always wear a sweater to cover my belt. BTW, I have purcased about six belts trying to find one that works. Let me know what you think. I enjoy the commentary.
> 
> Oh, PPS I think the break is probably a little better here, no?


Yes. the break is much better. The trousers are a classic. Every man should have a glen plaid suit in their wardrobe. As for the shoes, They appear to be light brown. Unless you are having shoes made and a belt as well, you can only get close to the color of the shoe. That is all you need. Don't cover your belt unless you are wearing a odd color.


----------



## gnatty8

Corduroy today, and no tie. Ermenegildo Zegna (coat), RLPL (shirt), Neiman Marcus (sweater), Etro (trousers), Peal (shoes).


----------



## Mannix

Nice monks gnatty!


----------



## Griff

Mannix said:


> Nice monks gnatty!


+1, those are great.

Had a bit of a presentation today, so I went for a sportcoat again. Black suede paired with green striped shirt and red silk PS. got several compliements, esp. from ladies who liked the red PS :icon_smile_big:

Funny story, my history teacher had me stand up in front of the class and talked about how "we need to bring the look back," referring to sportscoats and blazers. :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant

Casual on a Friday...

*Coat/Shirt: MTM English-American*
*Scarf: Silk wild rag*
*PS: Late 40's vintage linen hanky*
*Jeans: Varvatos*
*Socks: Marcoliani*
*Shoes: Martegani Sorrento*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Casual on a Friday...
> 
> *Coat/Shirt: MTM English-American*
> *Scarf: Silk wild rag*
> *PS: Late 40's vintage linen hanky*
> *Jeans: Varvatos*
> *Socks: Marcoliani*
> *Shoes: Martegani Sorrento*


Nice ensemble but love the shoes overall, CG.
I wear 40 (I believe that's american 7 or 7,5). Do you know any site selling it online?

Cheers

V


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant, that's a great sportcoat and ps!


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> *Coat/Shirt: MTM English-American*
> *Scarf: Silk wild rag*
> *PS: Late 40's vintage linen hanky*
> *Jeans: Varvatos*


Looks very tidy. Would have been interesting to see a full-length shot to see how the jeans work with that jacket. I suspect, very nicely!


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice ensemble but love the shoes overall, CG.
> I wear 40 (I believe that's american 7 or 7,5). Do you know any site selling it online?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks- I have only seen those at 8 and larger. However, you could message Ron Rider at his Ebay store. These are 7.5's:

His email is there. He's the Martegani rep and can see what he has for you.

Shoe Mart has a few other pairs in 7-7.5: https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=MXS&template=men&vendor=ROM&start=0&size=7&

I don't know if they ship overseas.


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Cary Grant, that's a great sportcoat and ps!


Thanks!


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Looks very tidy. Would have been interesting to see a full-length shot to see how the jeans work with that jacket. I suspect, very nicely!


Thanks! I take lousy full-body shots- can never seem to get the pose/camera right... ic12337:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
NM belt
DE bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*OK, So I've Been Laxed This Week...*

so here's three days in one post. Felt like a more casual end to the week was in order, seeing that the coming week I will be off, and enjoying time home with my daughter.

Wednesday:
Black APC Patch Pocket Jacket
Black Wash Citizen for Humanity Jeans
Black Deisel Boots
Blue White and Red Check Turnbull & Asser Shirt
Black Check Penguin Tie
Black Hat with Red Feather


















Thursday:
Navy Hickey Hopsack Blazer
Navy Green Stoned Face Hickey Tie
Bespoke Blue Uni Stripe Oxford BD (Ercole)
HUGO Khaki Wool Trousers
C&J Cordovan Captoes
Socks by Missioni
Lucien Picard Blue Faced Silver Watch


























Friday:
APC Grey Jacket
BB Slim Fit White OCBD
Grey/Blue Ducks Tie (which I was complimented on several times:icon_smile_big
APC New Standards
JV Black Oxfords
JCrew Grey Herringbone Coat
Speckeled Grey Kangol Flat Cap


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Black Wash Citizen for Humanity Jeans


These look great, esp. the leg length.


----------



## gnatty8

Corduroy again, bottom half this time. Running errands, coffee, stuff like that:


----------



## Mike89LX

Doesn't translate well but jacket is a dark charcoal


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni suit
NM scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
CK tie
NM belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
Creed Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cycliste1

*M3 Hijack*

Note not the cords although you always look sharp, but is that an M3? :icon_smile: And are you enjoying it?



gnatty8 said:


> Corduroy again, bottom half this time. Running errands, coffee, stuff like that:


----------



## gman-17

Ok looks as if a number of us are catching up. I have created formal Fridays at work--the others are wearing jeans. Hmm, let's see how long I can keep this up before they fire me for insubordination. :icon_smile_wink:

Ok here goes.

Suit is by Tallia - I had a thing for their suits before they went belly up.

Shirt is by Georgenti - I think that maybe the stripe on stripe is too much but I don't know. What do you gent think?

Tie is T M Lewin (purchased in store)

Squre from I don't know where

Belt is Mezlan

Socks are gold toe

Shoes are BB Peal - perf. cap toes

The cuff links are Baer and Wilde Kum a part antiques. I don't really think you can see them but I love them.


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> Ok looks as if a number of us are catching up. I have created formal Fridays at work--the others are wearing jeans. Hmm, let's see how long I can keep this up before they fire me for insubordination. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Ok here goes.
> 
> Suit is by Tallia - I had a thing for their suits before they went belly up.
> 
> Shirt is by Georgenti - I think that maybe the stripe on stripe is too much but I don't know. What do you gent think?
> 
> Tie is T M Lewin (purchased in store)
> 
> Belt is Mezlan
> 
> Socks are gold toe
> 
> Shoes are BB Peal - perf. cap toes
> 
> The cuff links are Baer and Wilde Kum a part antiques. I don't really think you can see them but I love them.


+1 on the Bear and Wilde snap cufflinks, I collect vintage cufflinks and I particularily like my snap cufflinks.


----------



## gnatty8

cycliste1 said:


> Note not the cords although you always look sharp, but is that an M3? :icon_smile: And are you enjoying it?


Good eye. Yes, its an M3. Difficult not to enjoy it, its quite an amazing automobile.


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> +1 on the Bear and Wilde snap cufflinks, I collect vintage cufflinks and I particularily like my snap cufflinks.


Mannix we will have to compare notes. I have quite a few snaps. I received the first pair from my Dad, the belonged to his father. In the future I will make sure those are better pics.


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> Mannix we will have to compare notes. I have quite a few snaps. I received the first pair from my Dad, the belonged to his father. In the future I will make sure those are better pics.


I'll take a few pics and post them when I get a chance tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Griff

gman-17 said:


> Ok looks as if a number of us are catching up. I have created formal Fridays at work--the others are wearing jeans. Hmm, let's see how long I can keep this up before they fire me for insubordination. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Ok here goes.
> 
> Suit is by Tallia - I had a thing for their suits before they went belly up.
> 
> Shirt is by Georgenti - I think that maybe the stripe on stripe is too much but I don't know. What do you gent think?
> 
> Tie is T M Lewin (purchased in store)
> 
> Squre from I don't know where
> 
> Belt is Mezlan
> 
> Socks are gold toe
> 
> Shoes are BB Peal - perf. cap toes
> 
> The cuff links are Baer and Wilde Kum a part antiques. I don't really think you can see them but I love them.


Really like that suit. The stripe on the shirt seems a bit too like the suit to me, but overall the effect is good. I also like how the P.S picks up on the stripes.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Corduroy again, bottom half this time. Running errands, coffee, stuff like that:


Always sharp, G. 
There you have a casual low-profile where the socks get (nice) to the eye.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Casual Sunday*

Yesterday, we had 18ºC. Got it? 18ºC in February is kind of strange.
But I enjoy



































Carpe Diem

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Ok looks as if a number of us are catching up. I have created formal Fridays at work--the others are wearing jeans. Hmm, let's see how long I can keep this up before they fire me for insubordination. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Ok here goes.
> 
> Suit is by Tallia - I had a thing for their suits before they went belly up.
> 
> Shirt is by Georgenti - I think that maybe the stripe on stripe is too much but I don't know. What do you gent think?
> 
> Tie is T M Lewin (purchased in store)
> 
> Squre from I don't know where
> 
> Belt is Mezlan
> 
> Socks are gold toe
> 
> Shoes are BB Peal - perf. cap toes
> 
> The cuff links are Baer and Wilde Kum a part antiques. I don't really think you can see them but I love them.


I like it very much, gman. Mixing patterns is very risky, but your manage to do it very well. Even the shirt looks good on the suit

Cheers

V


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yesterday, we had 18ºC. Got it? 18ºC in February is kind of strange.
> But I enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Wow, this looks great! I like the high notches of the lapels especially.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> These look great, esp. the leg length.


Thanks Hold...was worried I asked for them too short, but agree, did get em just right.

How long do you think you'll put up with the beard...mine lasted about 2 months before it looked silly without constant trimming (wanted to go for the lumberjack look, but it just doesn't grow that way). Once I got past the original irritation that wasn't much of a problem.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Wow, this looks great! I like the high notches of the lapels especially.


+1 on the lapels...sweet! It was around 65 here in NYC last week...but the cold is coming back for a last hurrah. But I also siezed the day when it was that warm.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yesterday, we had 18ºC. Got it? 18ºC in February is kind of strange.
> But I enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Very nice, I like the square in particular. What material is the coat?


----------



## Holdfast

Some nice stuff over the last page or so.



rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Hold...was worried I asked for them too short, but agree, did get em just right.


Yep, perfect.



> How long do you think you'll put up with the beard...mine lasted about 2 months before it looked silly without constant trimming (wanted to go for the lumberjack look, but it just doesn't grow that way). Once I got past the original irritation that wasn't much of a problem.


I trimmed it back a lot yesterday (perhaps a bit too much). I'm starting to get slightly bored with it, but still generally like how it looks so I suspect I'll last another two or three weeks, then it's off! 

Lovely sunny winter's day and much milder than recently...


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Some nice stuff over the last page or so.
> 
> Yep, perfect.
> 
> I trimmed it back a lot yesterday (perhaps a bit too much). I'm starting to get slightly bored with it, but still generally like how it looks so I suspect I'll last another two or three weeks, then it's off!
> 
> Lovely sunny winter's day and much milder than recently...


Fantastic jacket. I have been thinking I need to increase the number of jackets in my collection--you have now convinced me.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> Fantastic jacket. I have been thinking I need to increase the number of jackets in my collection--you have now convinced me.


It's very easy to accidentally build a "suit-heavy" wardrobe and be short on odd jackets/trousers. I've done it myself, though a few of those suits are casual-ish. I still think I need more odd jackets, but just don't have the room anymore (a useful limiting factor, I think! :icon_smile_big: ). Jacketing fabrics are generally more interesting to look at and feel than suit ones, I feel.


----------



## mysharona

This was from Valentine's Day
Jacket by Allyn St. George for HSM
Shirt: Emporio Armani
Tie: Claiborne
PS: Randa
Tiebar: Tiffany
Pants: Perry Ellis
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: RLP Italy
Watch: Rolex Yacht Master


----------



## mysharona

This is today!
Jacket: Konen
Shirt: Louis Phillipe
Bowtie: The Bowtie Guy
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Loake
Watch: Rolex Datejust
Cufflinks: Vintage Tiffany


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday church outfit*

Sunday church outfit:

I think that the tie is a little and the knot is a little off.

Suit = BB Golden Fleece Gray Pinstripe
Shirt = Turkish, purchased in Instabul, Turkey when my luggage was delayed on a business trip.
Tie = Ike Behar
P.S. ' Ike Behar, white linen
Shoes = A.E. Weybridge, chili
Belt = Claiborne


----------



## mysharona

dchandler2 said:


>


Nice cut on this suit. Excellent choice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
Brioni sweater
Kleinberg belt
Brioni cords
CK socks
Aerosoles penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Buster Brown

*More of a "what I could be wearing tomorrow"*

Before heading out in one or more of these combinations, I thought I would solicit some preemptive sartorial advice. I recently picked up a gold gingham shirt, intending to wear it in the spring and summer, but wonder if it may also be used in my winter wardrobe. Here are three proposed uses for your review and critique:
























What do you guys think? Should this shirt go into my current rotation or is it best saved for a later season? Thanks!


----------



## Mannix

Felt trad today, hope this fills the bill.


----------



## gnatty8

Buster Brown said:


> Before heading out in one or more of these combinations, I thought I would solicit some preemptive sartorial advice. I recently picked up a gold gingham shirt, intending to wear it in the spring and summer, but wonder if it may also be used in my winter wardrobe. Here are three proposed uses for your review and critique:
> 
> What do you guys think? Should this shirt go into my current rotation or is it best saved for a later season? Thanks!


I personally save brighter colored gingham for summer; it just does not look right somehow in winter, along the lines of white denim. I have some very dark gingham shirts (one brown, one black) that I wear in fall and winter, and they do not appear so, for lack of a better word, out of season. I am afraid the yellow in that shirt screams summer..


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> I personally save brighter colored gingham for summer; it just does not look right somehow in winter, along the lines of white denim. I have some very dark gingham shirts (one brown, one black) that I wear in fall and winter, and they do not appear so, for lack of a better word, out of season. I am afraid the yellow in that shirt screams summer..


I agree. I have a similar shirt that comes out from late April to late September.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Felt trad today, hope this fills the bill.


Great look Mannix...as always.


----------



## gman-17

dchandler2 said:


>


Very Nice!


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> This is today!
> Jacket: Konen
> Shirt: Louis Phillipe
> Bowtie: The Bowtie Guy
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: BB
> Socks: Old Navy
> Shoes: Loake
> Watch: Rolex Datejust
> Cufflinks: Vintage Tiffany


I really like the bow ties. I have a whole mess of them. We need to take better pictures of the cufflinks. I would really enjoy seeing those close up.


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> I really like the bow ties. I have a whole mess of them. We need to take better pictures of the cufflinks. I would really enjoy seeing those close up.


+1 I love cufflinks...


----------



## cycliste1

*Nice. Very nice.*

Very Sharp! I particularly like the shirt and tie combo. I am a fan of stripe on stripe myself. And Old Navy is the go to for fun socks? If so I will have to give it a shake myself. I usually get mine from Brooks when they are 50% off (these days they always seem to be about 50% off).



mysharona said:


> This is today!
> Jacket: Konen
> Shirt: Louis Phillipe
> Bowtie: The Bowtie Guy
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: BB
> Socks: Old Navy
> Shoes: Loake
> Watch: Rolex Datejust
> Cufflinks: Vintage Tiffany


----------



## deandbn

You look real smart in that outfit Mysharona.



mysharona said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

*Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's back to work we go . . .*





































After a weekend in which my appearance went all to hell in a handbasket, I have pulled myself back together for the first working day of a short week.

Navy 3-button, 2-to-button double stripe suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB Regent)

Pink/white Bengal striped shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Solid navy silk satin tie (BB)

Antiqued sterling cufflinks, part enamelled (The Metropolitan Museum of Art, made for an exhibition of the works of Charles Rennie Macintosh, after his designs)

Navy blue/dark red silk paisley pocket square (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC)

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Blue-green silk jacquard scarf, purple/red ends (Frank Stella, NYC)

Navy fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to sleepwalk through the first day of the working week, perhaps?


----------



## Mannix

You have great suits upr crust!


----------



## Mannix

Nothing special for today, but it sort of has a retro feel that I quite like.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Mannix . . .*

. . . and you have quite a collection of sweaters (you'll catch up to me in suits when you get to be my age).



Mannix said:


> You have great suits upr crust!


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . and you have quite a collection of sweaters (you'll catch up to me in suits when you get to be my age).


Thank you. I sincerely hope so about the suits, because I'm getting anxious to start buying but I have no where to wear them yet.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Nothing special for today, but it sort of has a retro feel that I quite like.


I like this a lot. Love the tie.


----------



## mysharona

cycliste1 said:


> And Old Navy is the go to for fun socks? If so I will have to give it a shake myself. I usually get mine from Brooks when they are 50% off (these days they always seem to be about 50% off).


I don't know if they're "the" go to, but they have a nice selection of fun socks for a great price. 6 bucks a pair or something like that.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> I like this a lot. Love the tie.


Thanks! The tie is vintage, and I bought it while thrifting last week for a dollar.


----------



## mysharona

Thank you all for your compliments on the bowtie. That was my first time wearing one when not going black tie.
Today...
Suit by Brooks Brothers
Shirt by Disley, England
Tie by Huntington, Tiffany tiebar
PS by Barbara Black via Belk's
Trafalgar belt, not pictured
Old Navy Socks
Bostonian shoes.
















My frequently worn Bostonian Premier wingtips, from when Bostonian made a great shoe!


----------



## Mannix

WOW! That looks great mysharona, great pairing of the shirt and tie! I love that suit too! Top notch :aportnoy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Nothing special for today, but it sort of has a retro feel that I quite like.


And you are quite right. It looks pretty good.
(thanks for the nice words yesterday)

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

Good use of color and I like the fabric and lapels of the coat.



mysharona said:


>


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> Good use of color and I like the fabric and lapels of the coat.


Thank you much!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks- I have only seen those at 8 and larger. However, you could message Ron Rider at his Ebay store. These are 7.5's:
> 
> His email is there. He's the Martegani rep and can see what he has for you.
> 
> Shoe Mart has a few other pairs in 7-7.5: https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=MXS&template=men&vendor=ROM&start=0&size=7&
> 
> I don't know if they ship overseas.


Thanks CG. I'll try...

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> +1 on the lapels...sweet! It was around 65 here in NYC last week...but the cold is coming back for a last hurrah. But I also siezed the day when it was that warm.


Thanks, RG

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Very nice, I like the square in particular. What material is the coat?


It's a mix of linen (80%) and cotton (20%), G

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on the bowtie. That was my first time wearing one when not going black tie.
> Today...
> Suit by Brooks Brothers
> Shirt by Disley, England
> Tie by Huntington, Tiffany tiebar
> PS by Barbara Black via Belk's
> Trafalgar belt, not pictured
> Old Navy Socks
> Bostonian shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My frequently worn Bostonian Premier wingtips, from when Bostonian made a great shoe!


Very well done. And I know how difficult it is to use that kind of ties...

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Was hard to find...*

...a tie in the wardrobe for the shirt.
Hope that it doesn't look bad at all



















Cheers

V.


----------



## Mannix

Quite nice V. I especially like the shirt and ps. Thank you for your kind words earlier by the way.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics004-2.jpg





Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics003-7.jpg


Lovely jumper & cardy. Care to divulge the makers please?



mysharona said:


> PS by Barbara Black via Belk's


I'm sure I've complimented this square before, but will do so again. 

Today's choices all reflected a somewhat "schoolboy" uniform vibe (with a few twists), inspired by wearing my old school tie...


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Lovely jumper & cardy. Care to divulge the makers please?
> 
> I'm sure I've complimented this square before, but will do so again.
> 
> Today's choices all reflected a somewhat "schoolboy" uniform vibe (with a few twists), inspired by wearing my old school tie...


Again, fantastic jacket . . .you will have to let us know its origin.
Actually, the whole thing really works very well. How about the shirt, socks and shoes as well?


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> Again, fantastic jacket . . .you will have to let us know its origin.
> Actually, the whole thing really works very well. How about the shirt, socks and shoes as well?


Thanks. I used to post brands for each item, but I've realised that what's meaningful to me is the overall effect, not the components.

However, specific items in other people's outfits often catch my eye and I ask about their source and if anyone asks about specific items in my outfits, I'm always happy to provide details:

The jacket is RLPL, the shirt is Sulka, the shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza Filosofos and the socks are M&S. You can't see it properly in the photos, but the socks are a narrow black/white herringbone, which was a fun little nod to the wider herringbone of the jacket.


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Lovely jumper & cardy. Care to divulge the makers please?
> 
> Today's choices all reflected a somewhat "schoolboy" uniform vibe (with a few twists), inspired by wearing my old school tie...


I really like the sportcoat and trouser pairing, quite nice as always. I also like the number of flap pockets on the sportcoat and it has great texture too! I'm obsessed with pockets, I can't get enough of them...

Thank you btw, the tennis sweater is Polo Ralph Lauren, and the cardigan is Claiborne.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
NM sweater
Incotex pant
MD belt
NM socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Buster Brown

First, thanks to all for the feedback on my gingham question. I'll save that for the same time as spectators, tan suits, and silk knit ties :icon_smile:

Today's ensemble is another experiment with my gold Kroon jacket. Feedback is much appreciated. I'm not sure if the pattern sizes in the jacket and tie are too similar and/or if the outfit as a whole is too dark. Your thoughts?
















Cashmere jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by BCBG
Silk pocket square from Brooks Brothers
Wool flannel trousers by Ballin
AE Delrays in chili


----------



## Mannix

I loves me that sportcoat buster, it's fantastic!


----------



## Simon Myerson

Buster Brown said:


> First, thanks to all for the feedback on my gingham question. I'll save that for the same time as spectators, tan suits, and silk knit ties :icon_smile:
> 
> Today's ensemble is another experiment with my gold Kroon jacket. Feedback is much appreciated. I'm not sure if the pattern sizes in the jacket and tie are too similar and/or if the outfit as a whole is too dark. Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere jacket by Kroon
> Cotton shirt by Lands' End
> Silk tie by BCBG
> Silk pocket square from Brooks Brothers
> Wool flannel trousers by Ballin
> AE Delrays in chili


I think the tie pattern is a bit too close. The rest of the outfit is lovely - I would never have the guts to wear the jacket and I thought the trousers and shoes were excellent in terms of the overall effect. Ditto the shirt. The jacket looks wonderful - congratulations.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Simon -

Yeah, the pattern's a little close but with colors put together that well, I'll let it slide. Really nice work!


----------



## Wall

Some really smart looking threads the last 2 pages or so. I especially like Holdfasts new suit and MySharonas as well. Several couple really great odd jackets in the mix also.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
TB belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
Timberland boots
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jind86

Hey there, I'm relatively new here, this is what I wore today:










Comments welcomed. What do you think about the amount of shirt cuff displayed?


----------



## welldressedfellow

I don't care for the jacket, but whatever suits you (pun intended) I suppose. I prefer a slight bit less cuff but again, the amount varies from person to person.



jind86 said:


> Hey there, I'm relatively new here, this is what I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments welcomed. What do you think about the amount of shirt cuff displayed?


----------



## gman-17

Gentlemen,

I wasn't going to post until Friday, but I love these trousers.

Berle windowpane trousers tan with gold accent.

AE stockbridges in chilli

Martin Dingman belt

Gold socks picked up at the airport somewhere--really, I kid you not.

BB MTM shirt with French Cuffs

Baer and Wilde Kum A Part Cufflinks

BB 346 Sweater - I loved this cut. BB made this a few years ago when they were trying to appeal to leaner folks.


----------



## gman-17

jind86 said:


> Hey there, I'm relatively new here, this is what I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments welcomed. What do you think about the amount of shirt cuff displayed?


I think the amount of shirt sleeve is fine--I like a good bit. Hoever, it appears they are uneven and the jacket appears to be drawn too tight in the center.


----------



## Buster Brown

gman: Nice slacks!

jind86: Cuffs look okay, but something's not right with the waist. It's hard to tell exactly what from the pic - perhaps it's just your pose.

Simon: Try taking a chance on a bold jacket. I picked up the gold Kroon with another in a more conservative style. I wasn't sure how (or if!) I would use the gold one, but it's now one of my favorites. I doubled down with the red one below and am loving that purchase as well.

Today's ensemble:
























Wool jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt (generic)
Silk tie by Zegna
Silk knot cufflinks by Brooks Brothers
Wool slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
AE Wendells in brown


----------



## cravat

It is a brown day today

Blue TM Lewin Oxford cloth cutaway (white silk knots)

Brown with blue polka dot tie from the Firenze open-air markets

Chocolate BB cords

Beige Houndstooth with light blue accent camel hair jacket, unbranded


----------



## upr_crust

*It seems to be a sports jacket day today all round . . .*





































I am wearing what I would more normally reserve for Friday attire today, as tomorrow I am going out for drinks at a party at the Asia Society, and will "put on the dog" a bit more than today's get-up.

Cream/black POW glen plaid sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Pink herringbone weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, grid of tiny white dots (Polo, via L & T, Boston)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Silve sixpence enamelled coin cufflinks (Ben Silver, via Internet)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black gabardine wool trousers, pleated and cuffed (Frank Stella, NYC)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21 -marked down even at C21)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Charcoal grey herringbone weave wool/cashmere S/B overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Blue/green cashmere tartan scarf (Burberry, London)

Charcoal grey microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to face a handsomely sunny Thursday in NYC - a day of repairs and alterations (suit, trousers, shoes, and watch battery) . . .


----------



## Wall

Buster Brown, i do not even mind admitting that your Kroon jacket collection has spurred me into a Kroon jacket hunt of my own. I particularly like the red jacket!


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I wasn't going to post until Friday, but I love these trousers.
> 
> Berle windowpane trousers tan with gold accent.
> 
> AE stockbridges in chilli
> 
> Martin Dingman belt
> 
> Gold socks picked up at the airport somewhere--really, I kid you not.
> 
> BB MTM shirt with French Cuffs
> 
> Baer and Wilde Kum A Part Cufflinks
> 
> BB 346 Sweater - I loved this cut. BB made this a few years ago when they were trying to appeal to leaner folks.


I like the links...very nice!


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> I like the links...very nice!


Mille Grazie!


----------



## Holdfast

jind86 said:


> Hey there, I'm relatively new here, this is what I wore today


I like the funky jacket. However, unless the photo angle/stance is deceptive (highly possible), it could use a little adjustment to the fit. esp at the waist.

Also, I think it might work better with lighter trousers (maybe even white jeans).

Continuing today's apparent sportcoat theme...


----------



## minnesotamoon

Mannix said:


> I like the links...very nice!


I've always been under the thought that french cuffs under a sweater didn't work, do you do this often? Do you have any pics with your arms out front? What's everyone's thought on this, I'm not coming down at all, just curious.


----------



## Preu Pummel

Holdfast said:


> Also, I think it might work better with lighter trousers (maybe even white jeans).


Don't beat yourself up too much. It looks quite good from the pictures. You might find better pants, but those aren't bad.


----------



## cravat

minnesotamoon said:


> I've always been under the thought that french cuffs under a sweater didn't work, do you do this often? Do you have any pics with your arms out front? What's everyone's thought on this, I'm not coming down at all, just curious.


I am all about the french cuffs under sweaters. I let the same amount of cuff show that I would with a jacket. It doesn't really look strange or stretch the fabric too much, and I just don't like button cuffs so much.


----------



## Selectiv

themanfromlisbon:icon_smile_wink::teacha:


----------



## Mannix

minnesotamoon said:


> I've always been under the thought that french cuffs under a sweater didn't work, do you do this often? Do you have any pics with your arms out front? What's everyone's thought on this, I'm not coming down at all, just curious.


I do that all the time, because 90% of my shirts have French cuffs and I wear sweaters quite frequently. I pull the FC out a half inch to an inch past the sweater cuff. Another reason why I do this is because I have long arms (35 inch sleeve length) but I take a medium sweater (I'm small chested) so this allows me to stay with a medium sweater instead of sizing up to get the extra sleeve length. Plus...I just like to show a lot of cuff.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> I like the funky jacket. However, unless the photo angle/stance is deceptive (highly possible), it could use a little adjustment to the fit. esp at the waist.
> 
> Also, I think it might work better with lighter trousers (maybe even white jeans).
> 
> Continuing today's apparent sportcoat theme...


Super Jacket!!


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> I do that all the time, because 90% of my shirts have French cuffs and I wear sweaters quite frequently. I pull the FC out a half inch to an inch past the sweater cuff. Another reason why I do this is because I have long arms (35 inch sleeve length) but I take a medium sweater (I'm small chested) so this allows me to stay with a medium sweater instead of sizing up to get the extra sleeve length. Plus...I just like to show a lot of cuff.


Me too. I love French cuffs and they look great using the same approach as a jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada coat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Zegna sweater
Nudie jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## gnatty8

minnesotamoon said:


> I've always been under the thought that french cuffs under a sweater didn't work, do you do this often? Do you have any pics with your arms out front? What's everyone's thought on this, I'm not coming down at all, just curious.


Not a look I would wear, but if the links are covered, I don't see the harm..


----------



## Buster Brown

My apologies for the repetition in jackets this week. I'm traveling and had to leave my trunk and porter behind. You know, cost cutting measures and all  To keep things somewhat fresh, the second photo was taken without a flash and, I think, captures the color of the jacket better than some of my other photos that have been a little washed out.

















Cashmere jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
Silk tie by Banana Republic
Silk pocket square by Brooks Brothers
Wool flannel slacks by Ballin
AE Delrays in chili


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> Great jacket and classic trousers.
> 
> U C how do you like those Mezlans? They are very trendy and cool but I haven't trusted the quality enough to purchase. How would you rule on those?


----------



## Mannix

I owned a pair of Mezlan's, they were nice. I wouldn't pay full price for them, but they are always available on sale from many shoe retailers online and also ebay. They wear nice, and keep a good shine.


----------



## mogultv

Buster Brown said:


> My apologies for the repetition in jackets this week. I'm traveling and had to leave my trunk and porter behind. You know, cost cutting measures and all  To keep things somewhat fresh, the second photo was taken without a flash and, I think, captures the color of the jacket better than some of my other photos that have been a little washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere jacket by Kroon
> Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
> Silk tie by Banana Republic
> Silk pocket square by Brooks Brothers
> Wool flannel slacks by Ballin
> AE Delrays in chili


I think we can overlook this little indiscretion, but only this time.


----------



## deandbn

mysharona said:


>


Wonderful outfit. I like the colours/patterns.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## deandbn

upr_crust said:


>


Wonderful outfit. I like the white/blue colours.


----------



## deandbn

Wonderful outfit. Most beautiful colour / pattern combinations.


----------



## deandbn

Mannix said:


>


Lovely outfit as well.


----------



## deandbn

I want to say that i look at all your outfits and take cognisance of the effort and thought that must have gone into each and every one of them.

I have posted the pics of the outfits that have most appealed to me over the last few days. I wondered for quite a time as to whether i should comment, and decided most definitley yes. 

I know i have not posted a pic yet so i suppose i am somewhat a benign "lurker". Be that as it may, I want to thank all the posters here because i really enjoy the priveledge of seeing what you guys wear on a daily basis.


----------



## cravat

Went a little brighter today


----------



## upr_crust

*A rather splashy end, sartorially, to my week . . .*





































I will be going to a party this evening at the Asia Society - a social event for a professional group to which I belong. As I am going to be in a room full of strangers (most of whom will be several, or more than several years my junior), I thought it wise to wear a full set of sartorial armour.

Grey stripe 3-piece, 3-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers, lapelled waistcoat (BB Regent - a recent purchase)

Blue/white striped end-on-end weave shirt, white collar and white double cuffs (BB - its "maiden voyage", this shirt)

Red/gold/blue silk paisley ancient madder tie (BB)

Red/ocher/blue silk pocket square (hand-me-down)

Vintage watch chain

Gold/lapis lazuli cufflinks (made for me by Niletti Creations, NYC)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

For outerwear:

Camel's hair double-breasted polo coat (BB)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in solid navy cashmere/wool, silk fringe (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Grey felt fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire, perhaps, to face both winter winds and a room full of strangers.


----------



## Mannix

deandbn said:


> Lovely outfit as well.


Thank you, I absolutely love tennis and cricket sweaters...


----------



## Mannix

cravat said:


> Went a little brighter today


I like this ensemble, especially the pastels. It also seems to fit you quite well. Do you like to show a lot of cuff? I do, and most people are against showing that much but I love it. I should be wearing a 38 long, but I wear a 38 regular to show more...:aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*In answer to your question . . .*



gman-17 said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great jacket and classic trousers.
> 
> U C how do you like those Mezlans? They are very trendy and cool but I haven't trusted the quality enough to purchase. How would you rule on those?
> 
> 
> 
> The Mezlans which I wore yesterday are OK in quality, but no better than that. I've had a couple of pairs of Mezlans, bought more for their style than their inherent quality of construction, and also always bought at an advantageous price. Those shown above were marked down at Century 21, and were somewhere slightly above $100 (I can't remember exactly how much, but not far above the C-note mark).
> 
> I do like the style, and they've proven to be quite adequate for my needs.
Click to expand...


----------



## jhcam8

Selectiv said:


> themanfromlisbon:icon_smile_wink::teacha:





Buster Brown said:


>


Nice color work, gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you for the compliment . . .*

. . . the white, blue and pale pink of the shirt seemed to balance off the cream/black of the sports jacket, and the black trousers nicely - at least to me, and it seems also to you.



deandbn said:


> Wonderful outfit. I like the white/blue colours.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Well, I've been lazy


Mannix said:


> Quite nice V. I especially like the shirt and ps


Thanks, Mannix

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like the funky jacket. However, unless the photo angle/stance is deceptive (highly possible), it could use a little adjustment to the fit. esp at the waist.
> 
> Also, I think it might work better with lighter trousers (maybe even white jeans).
> 
> Continuing today's apparent sportcoat theme...


Well, well! Very nice in your bowtie. Holdfast

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Selectiv said:


> themanfromlisbon:icon_smile_wink::teacha:


:icon_smile: Thanks for the surprise, Selectiv. Youu're looking extremely good:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


Great choice of colours, upr. You wiil be looked, for sure

Cheers

V.


----------



## cravat

Mannix said:


> I like this ensemble, especially the pastels. It also seems to fit you quite well. Do you like to show a lot of cuff? I do, and most people are against showing that much but I love it. I should be wearing a 38 long, but I wear a 38 regular to show more...:aportnoy:


To give you an idea, I didn't think this was showing a lot of cuff.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Sometimes, it looks hard to join different patterns.
Stripes with checks don't run well together? And spots? Or...
Well, I like to play with it. 
Here, checks, stripes and patterns. All together. And you may add the argyles...




























Cheers!

V.

[Ah! And I could speak about the different textures: cashmere (suit and socks), silk (tie), cotton (shirt), linen (pocket square)]


----------



## Thewaxmania

^ Love this outfit. The contrasting colors and patterns are terrific!


----------



## upr_crust

*Lisbon, your outfit, for all its formality of form . . .*

. . . is a great, playful mixture of patterns and colours - most enjoyable to look at, and done with great elan.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

^ Lisbon, you may have convinced me to spring for a Glen Plaid suit. I was worried that it would be difficult to match other patterns with it, but your display has inspired creative confidence.

By the way, may I ask the make of your timepiece? I have one that looks very similar (although only a poorly made placeholder--Lucien Piccard--until I can convince my wife that a fine watch is worth having!).


----------



## Buster Brown

V and upr: beautiful suits. I also like the way you guys coordinate your ties and squares. I'm just starting to build up my collection of the latter and have learned a lot from you two.

Today's ensemble is the last of this week's jacket recycling:
















Wool jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Wool slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
AE Wendells in brown


----------



## Holdfast

Bit of teaching, bit of shopping...



Note to self: wear thin belt with this jacket in future (looking podgy!)


----------



## cravat

Holdfast said:


> Bit of teaching, bit of shopping...
> 
> Note to self: wear thin belt with this jacket in future (looking podgy!)


Yeah, what is going on there? Is that really just a belt? It looks like you must be wearing various electronic products on your belt line. Normally you have such perfect lines. Still sharp as ever regardless.


----------



## Holdfast

Combination of a chunky waistband, chunky belt and stuff in inside pockets. A very bad combo - looks as if I'm carrying a spare tyre around!


----------



## Mannix

cravat said:


> To give you an idea, I didn't think this was showing a lot of cuff.


:aportnoy: +100


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Sometimes, it looks hard to join different patterns.
> Stripes with checks don't run well together? And spots? Or...
> Well, I like to play with it.
> Here, checks, stripes and patterns. All together. And you may add the argyles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.
> 
> [Ah! And I could speak about the different textures: cashmere (suit and socks), silk (tie), cotton (shirt), linen (pocket square)]


This is very nice! Everything goes great together!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Cary Grant

Snowing... headed out to a night of live jazz, dinner, wine...
Suit by E-A
Tie - Dion
Shirt by E-A
Square - Vintage Tammis Keefe linen hanky
Sock - Marcoliani
Shuhe - Martegani




Changed my mind on the tie...


----------



## Mannix

Fricken A, that ensemble is fantastic Cary Grant! Terrific suit...


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Fricken A, that ensemble is fantastic Cary Grant! Terrific suit...


Thanks


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> Fricken A, that ensemble is fantastic Cary Grant! Terrific suit...


+1 on that.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> Suit by E-A
> Tie - Dion
> Shirt by E-A
> Square - Vintage Tammis Keefe linen hanky
> Sock - Marcoliani
> Shuhe - Martegani


This is fun!


----------



## dchandler2

*Casual Friday*

Casual day at work today. Still a little cold here in Texas so I got the chance to wear my Loro Piana lambskin/wool reversible jacket purchased in Frienze, Italy.

Jacket = Loro Piana
Sweater = Wool
Shirt = BB OCBD
Trousers = JAB gaberdine
Shoes = Nunn Bush Dress Flex, my go to shoes
Cap = Kangol


----------



## Mannix

A casual evening out with the ladies, and I'm test driving my new pocket square as a scarf...


----------



## ardbeg1977

Mannix said:


> A casual evening out with the ladies, and I'm test driving my new pocket square as a scarf...


That is a bold and daring move. You will have to let us know what the ladies thought--dashing Frenchman or Pepe le Pew. I give you lots of credit for being daring.


----------



## ardbeg1977

themanfromlisbon said:


> Sometimes, it looks hard to join different patterns.
> Stripes with checks don't run well together? And spots? Or...
> Well, I like to play with it.
> Here, checks, stripes and patterns. All together. And you may add the argyles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.
> /quote]
> 
> Looking good V. Also really admire your watch and band, nice simple, clean lines. What is it?


----------



## Griff

Mannix said:


> Fricken A, that ensemble is fantastic Cary Grant! Terrific suit...


+2, that is a really great ensemble. Love the PS and socks.


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> A casual evening out with the ladies, and I'm test driving my new pocket square as a scarf...


I did this once in college--once. However, it was the '80s. Not nearly as bad as the '70s, but still a decade of substantial conformity none the less.

I hope it works out better for you--I think it is rather smart.


----------



## gman-17

ardbeg1977 said:


> themanfromlisbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it looks hard to join different patterns.
> Stripes with checks don't run well together? And spots? Or...
> Well, I like to play with it.
> Here, checks, stripes and patterns. All together. And you may add the argyles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.
> /quote]
> 
> Looking good V. Also really admire your watch and band, nice simple, clean lines. What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in my office everyone -- in clothes from who know's where-- would rush to tell you about every rule you have broken. Not everyon'e cup of tea or shot ot Vodka, but I am glad to see you pushing the edge of the envelope--or lapel, as it were.
> Splendid suit. I am quite envious. I would like to have one exactly the same in double breasted or maybe with a bold blue or strawberry stripe running through it.
> In addition you appear to be left handed which adds to your inteligence.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peak and Pine

Please everyone, don't get all lathered up, but I'm scratching my head over the Cary Grant pix and comments above.

He posts two pix of a suit in which one shoulder and one arm cannot be seen, no buttons or button-holes are visible, you cannot see the arm length on the one that is shown and the pants are completely invisible. This may be the world's finest looking suit, but since less than 25% of it is visible (and a 3/4-shot at that), how does it merit the following kudus?



Mannix said:


> Fricken A, that ensemble is fantastic Cary Grant! Terrific suit...





gman-17 said:


> +1 on that.





Holdfast said:


> This is fun!





Griff said:


> +2, that is a really great ensemble. Love the PS and socks.


I bet it's a really swell suit, but the pix are hardly more than a fabric swatch.
​


----------



## gman-17

Peak and Pine said:


> Please everyone, don't get all lathered up, but I'm scratching my head over the Cary Grant pix and comments above.
> 
> He posts two pix of a suit in which one shoulder and one arm cannot be seen, no buttons or button-holes are visible, you cannot see the arm length on the one that is shown and the pants are completely invisible. This may be the world's finest looking suit, but since less than 25% of it is visible (and a 3/4-shot at that), how does it merit the following kudus?
> 
> I bet it's a really swell suit, but the pix are hardly more than a fabric swatch.
> ​


Not lathered (and I get your point) but the suit and colors are great. How it fits, we really don't know, but we offer encouragement for the choices he made.


----------



## Buster Brown

gman-17 said:


> Not lathered (and I get your point) but the suit and colors are great. How it fits, we really don't know, but we offer encouragement for the choices he made.


Well said. It's oftentimes hard enough to show either color, style, or fit much less the whole shebang ... especially for those of us who still haven't read our camera's instruction manuals


----------



## gman-17

Buster Brown said:


> Well said. It's oftentimes hard enough to show either color, style, or fit much less the whole shebang ... especially for those of us who still haven't read our camera's instruction manuals


Thanks! I forgot to say---those shoes are sharp even if your wearing old fashioned sweat pants. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

> Please everyone, don't get all lathered up, but I'm scratching my head over the Cary Grant pix and comments above.
> 
> He posts two pix of a suit in which one shoulder and one arm cannot be seen, no buttons or button-holes are visible, you cannot see the arm length on the one that is shown and the pants are completely invisible. This may be the world's finest looking suit, but since less than 25% of it is visible (and a 3/4-shot at that), how does it merit the following kudus?
> I bet it's a really swell suit, but the pix are hardly more than a fabric swatch.


No problem- It was snowing- I had no place to place the camera so I held it ala self-portrait. I've posted full shots of this suit before if you go hunting for them. I was merely posting for the tie-square-fabric reference.


----------



## Mannix

Peak and Pine said:


> Please everyone, don't get all lathered up, but I'm scratching my head over the Cary Grant pix and comments above.
> 
> He posts two pix of a suit in which one shoulder and one arm cannot be seen, no buttons or button-holes are visible, you cannot see the arm length on the one that is shown and the pants are completely invisible. This may be the world's finest looking suit, but since less than 25% of it is visible (and a 3/4-shot at that), how does it merit the following kudus?
> 
> I bet it's a really swell suit, but the pix are hardly more than a fabric swatch.
> ​


I guess I make the assumption that the suit fits properly because other suits of Cary Grant's fit well. Plus I really like the material, and color scheme.


----------



## Mannix

ardbeg1977 said:


> That is a bold and daring move. You will have to let us know what the ladies thought--dashing Frenchman or Pepe le Pew. I give you lots of credit for being daring.





gman-17 said:


> I did this once in college--once. However, it was the '80s. Not nearly as bad as the '70s, but still a decade of substantial conformity none the less.
> 
> I hope it works out better for you--I think it is rather smart.


Thanks! Well they liked it, so they said. I try to step outside the box sometimes and try things that aren't seen too often, nowdays at least. I first saw this in a movie from the mid sixties and loved the look...I plan on extending my use of this accessory immensely this summer.


----------



## Buster Brown

Mannix said:


> Thanks! Well they liked it, so they said. I try to step outside the box sometimes and try things that aren't seen too often, nowdays at least. I first saw this in a movie from the mid sixties and loved the look...I plan on extending my use of this accessory immensely this summer.


The Birds?


----------



## cravat

About as casual as it gets...

Corduroy jacket
Pink/Maroon tattersall shirt
Light grey cable knit sweater
very worn blue jeans


----------



## Griff

School dance tonight, first chance to wear a suit in too long. Went over well, and I think (in my completely unbiased opinion :devil I was one of the best dressed there. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this ensemble!

Glen plaid suit, pink shirt, black tie, crimson PS, black braces, black monks.


----------



## Holdfast

Peak and Pine said:


> Please everyone, don't get all lathered up, but I'm scratching my head over the Cary Grant pix and comments above.


It's poosible to comment on the interest of a colour palette without seeing the overall outfit.



Griff said:


> _School dance _tonight, first chance to wear a suit in too long. Went over well, and I think (in my completely unbiased opinion :devil I was *one of the best dressed there*.


(emphasis mine)

That rarely says much! But in your case, you look well dressed in more qualitative terms too! 

As you grow/change figure more over the years, you might consider having a tailor look at the suit collar. I wouldn't bother while you're still young though.


----------



## Mannix

Buster Brown said:


> The Birds?


That movie, but I was also thinking The Day of the Jakal.


----------



## mysharona

I am trying the bowtie look again. This is the only one I currently own, as I wasn't sure how I'd like the look. I'm thinking of getting more. 
Jacket: Linen/Cotton by Miltons Clothing Cupboard
Shirt: Disley of England
Tie: The Bowtie Guy
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Bertucci
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## gnatty8

^ No offense, but the bowtie looks a little 70s in terms of its size. I am a fan of bowties, but I prefer them on the smaller side.. I like the pattern on the trousers..


----------



## gnatty8

Yesterday. Started out with some perforated captoes (Alfred Sargent):



But went with C&J (Clifford) instead.




Blazer is RL Black Label, shirt is Turnbull & Asser, tie is cashmere, Borrelli, trousers are Canali, shoes we talked about already..


----------



## mysharona

Gnatty: I appreciate the critique: I must say, however, that I am rather new to tying these things! I changed my mind on the tie, anyway. Decided on this one by Valentino.
Regarding your compliment on the trousers, thank you. Do you think that they look okay with the obviously different textured blazer in a similar color?


----------



## gnatty8

Today. Had a cup of coffee and a cigar, caught up on Business Week and a couple of other magazines I didn't have time to read this week. Coat is Ralph Lauren signature (heard a rumor these are Saint Andrews, not sure), shirt is RLPL, trousers are JCrew.




Alden Indy boots:


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Gnatty: I appreciate the critique: I must say, however, that I am rather new to tying these things! I changed my mind on the tie, anyway. Decided on this one by Valentino.
> Regarding your compliment on the trousers, thank you. Do you think that they look okay with the obviously different textured blazer in a similar color?


I like that tie much better!

Hard to tell from the pictures if the two work well together or not, but I don't see why not. The coat has a distinct texture, but no pattern competing with the trousers, so it should look fine..


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday. Started out with some perforated captoes (Alfred Sargent):
> 
> But went with C&J (Clifford) instead.


NICE!


----------



## Jovan

Griff said:


> School dance tonight, first chance to wear a suit in too long. Went over well, and I think (in my completely unbiased opinion :devil I was one of the best dressed there. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this ensemble!
> 
> Glen plaid suit, pink shirt, black tie, crimson PS, black braces, black monks.


Easily the best. You did quite well.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Well done!



Griff said:


> School dance tonight, first chance to wear a suit in too long. Went over well, and I think (in my completely unbiased opinion :devil I was one of the best dressed there. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this ensemble!
> 
> Glen plaid suit, pink shirt, black tie, crimson PS, black braces, black monks.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> ^ No offense, but the bowtie looks a little 70s in terms of its size. I am a fan of bowties, but I prefer them on the smaller side.. I like the pattern on the trousers..


I think the bowtie is a good size -- a little tighter on the knot might help though.


----------



## gman-17

Gents,

Today I had a little family function which required some nicer clothes than the regular weekend wear.

Please ignore the shoes, it has been snowing here since sometime early this a.m. and they are rubber soled AEs. I had been hoping to display my new Peal double monks (thanks to Upper Crust) . . . another time.

Anyhow, hope you are all having better weather. There is a wine tasting in my home town and the weather just is so uninviting.

G


----------



## Delmarco

(Great Thread Idea)
Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;

Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
Prada Driving Loafers


----------



## gman-17

Delmarco said:


> (Great Thread Idea)
> Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;
> 
> Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
> Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
> Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
> GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
> Prada Driving Loafers


Jacket is a :icon_cheers:


----------



## mysharona

Delmarco said:


> (Great Thread Idea)
> Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;
> 
> Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
> Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
> Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
> GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
> Prada Driving Loafers


Excellent use of colors/layering. Welcome to the forum! Who makes the watch?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
MD belt
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
Armani socks
JL Chelsea boots
Bulgari cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

mysharona said:


> Gnatty: I appreciate the critique: I must say, however, that I am rather new to tying these things! I changed my mind on the tie, anyway. Decided on this one by Valentino.
> Regarding your compliment on the trousers, thank you. Do you think that they look okay with the obviously different textured blazer in a similar color?


Once again, well done. Great tie, lovely colours!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Delmarco said:


> (Great Thread Idea)
> Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;
> 
> Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
> Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
> Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
> GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
> Prada Driving Loafers


superb.


----------



## Galahad

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Today I had a little family function which required some nicer clothes than the regular weekend wear.
> 
> Please ignore the shoes, it has been snowing here since sometime early this a.m. and they are rubber soled AEs. I had been hoping to display my new Peal double monks (thanks to Upper Crust) . . . another time.
> 
> Anyhow, hope you are all having better weather. There is a wine tasting in my home town and the weather just is so uninviting.
> 
> G


Love the suit. Who makes it?


----------



## Jovan

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Today I had a little family function which required some nicer clothes than the regular weekend wear.
> 
> Please ignore the shoes, it has been snowing here since sometime early this a.m. and they are rubber soled AEs. I had been hoping to display my new Peal double monks (thanks to Upper Crust) . . . another time.
> 
> Anyhow, hope you are all having better weather. There is a wine tasting in my home town and the weather just is so uninviting.
> 
> G


Sounds like you need some shell cordovan boots! Alternatively, you can always buy rubber shoe covers for the outside.

Great suit, shirt, and tie matching here. The tie is a distinct shade of blue from the suit and the pink of the shirt doesn't look ostentatious with the white collar and cuffs. If anything, I would take up the trousers just a tad and work on the tie knot.



Delmarco said:


> (Great Thread Idea)
> Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;
> 
> Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
> Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
> Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
> GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
> Prada Driving Loafers


Although I'm admittely not the biggest fan of driving loafers, you have a great sense of casual style. Keep it up! I look forward to seeing your take on a suiting wardrobe.


----------



## dchandler2

Nice outfit. The trousers could be a little longer IMHO. Welcome!


----------



## Griff

gman-17, that's such a classic look done really well. Kudos on the Peaked lapels!

Delmarco, welcome! I like the ensemble, it exudes casual elegance.

Trying out the infamous JAB $39 sportcoat today: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=91202&highlight=clearance

I rather like it; comfortable, looks good, cheap. The fit isn't bulletproof, but at less than $40, I'm willing to compromise.

Paired it with some darker chinos, I think it worked, but should I have gone with a lighter pair?



















Last I checked, it was still $39. At that price, I'd highly recommend it. Great sportcoat.


----------



## rgrossicone

Delmarco-welcome, and nice look.

Gman...excellent...I'm one of the few fans here of the higher stanced two button jacket.

Gnatty, sweet ride man...and as always the clothes are nice too! I wish Brooklyn provided more protection for a nicer car...right now I roll in the practical s-60 by Volvo...its great for the kid, big trunk for strollers (no, the other ones).

Anyway, today just watching Hockey Day in Canada and Sundin's return to Toronto, because I can't bear to watch the bore than are my beloved Rangers. Yesterday though was a day with the in-laws so I dressed a bit for the first time in a while.

JCrew Cords
BR Wingtips
BB 346 Argyles
JCrew Navy Gingham
Red BR Tie
JCrew Navy Wool Sweater
BB Camel Hair jacket
BB Brown Herringbone Cap




























Back to work Monday after a nice week home with my girls.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

rgrossicone said:


> Delmarco-welcome, and nice look.
> 
> Gman...excellent...I'm one of the few fans here of the higher stanced two button jacket.
> 
> Gnatty, sweet ride man...and as always the clothes are nice too! I wish Brooklyn provided more protection for a nicer car...right now I roll in the practical s-60 by Volvo...its great for the kid, big trunk for strollers (no, the other ones).
> 
> Anyway, today just watching Hockey Day in Canada and Sundin's return to Toronto, because I can't bear to watch the bore than are my beloved Rangers. Yesterday though was a day with the in-laws so I dressed a bit for the first time in a while.
> 
> JCrew Cords
> BR Wingtips
> BB 346 Argyles
> JCrew Navy Gingham
> Red BR Tie
> JCrew Navy Wool Sweater
> BB Camel Hair jacket
> BB Brown Herringbone Cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work Monday after a nice week home with my girls.


Looking good. Warm, solid.


----------



## JordanH.

Delmarco said:


> (Great Thread Idea)
> Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;
> 
> Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
> Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
> Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
> GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
> Prada Driving Loafers


i'm digging the coat. and the shirt.

caught my eye because you look like my brother


----------



## Mannix

Pretty casual today, but it's okay because I had to work and it's very casual there...


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> JCrew Cords
> BR Wingtips
> BB 346 Argyles
> JCrew Navy Gingham
> Red BR Tie
> JCrew Navy Wool Sweater
> BB Camel Hair jacket
> BB Brown Herringbone Cap


Very nice rg, well put together. I like you in hats btw...


----------



## gman-17

Gents, thank you one and all for the comments. I appreciate them all. I do need a pair of cordovan boots--someday, someday.

The suit--this is a real kicker--the suit is a Baroni suit from the Wizard of Ahhs. I do not believe it cost me--including alterations-- $300. I think they are a great deal. I love the suit, RG I agree with you about the high stanced two button jacket. (I really don't pretend to be a Trad though certainly influenced by them in other areas). I really wanted a peaked lapel suit and he has some pretty good quality stuff for off the rack internet wear.

I wish I had put cuffs on the suit. I usually wear shoes where the pants break substantially lower so there is no pooling-- generally. Thanks guys, 

I generally only wear the shirt to non-business but formal functions. I think it is fun but not to be taken too seriously.

G


----------



## cravat

Off to church this morning

standard camel hair jacket
bengal stripe cutaway collar shirt
pink tie from Florence
grey woolen slacks


----------



## Buster Brown

Griff - very, very well done with the suit for your dance. I only wish I had dressed so sharp back in the day.

Tonight's attire for dinner at my club:

















Wool suit by Evan-Picone
Cotton shirt by Arco
Silk tie by Oscar 
Linen pocket square
AE Park Avenues in black


----------



## Mr. Moo

_


_


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . is a great, playful mixture of patterns and colours - most enjoyable to look at, and done with great elan.


I tried, upr :icon_smile: Thanks

Enjoy the sunday

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Pleasant McIvor said:


> ^ Lisbon, you may have convinced me to spring for a Glen Plaid suit. I was worried that it would be difficult to match other patterns with it, but your display has inspired creative confidence.
> 
> By the way, may I ask the make of your timepiece? I have one that looks very similar (although only a poorly made placeholder--Lucien Piccard--until I can convince my wife that a fine watch is worth having!).


Thanks McIvor. And glad I convinced you, because that kind of suits are really one of my fav, and it's not difficult to match with.
My watch is an old Longines (from the 40/50's), that belonged to my godfather and was given to my father. So, you can imagine how I love that watch.

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Buster Brown said:


> V and upr: beautiful suits. I also like the way you guys coordinate your ties and squares. I'm just starting to build up my collection of the latter and have learned a lot from you two.
> 
> Today's ensemble is the last of this week's jacket recycling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool jacket by Kroon
> Cotton shirt by Lands' End
> Silk tie by Robert Talbott
> Wool slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
> AE Wendells in brown


Always like to see you in that jacket, BB. And a fan of your golden colours

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> This is very nice! Everything goes great together!


Thanks, Mannix. I really like to play with patterns and colours

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Snowing... headed out to a night of live jazz, dinner, wine...
> Suit by E-A
> Tie - Dion
> Shirt by E-A
> Square - Vintage Tammis Keefe linen hanky
> Sock - Marcoliani
> Shuhe - Martegani
> 
> Changed my mind on the tie...


Nice tie, CG:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ardbeg1977 said:


> themanfromlisbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it looks hard to join different patterns.
> Stripes with checks don't run well together? And spots? Or...
> Well, I like to play with it.
> Here, checks, stripes and patterns. All together. And you may add the argyles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> V.
> /quote]
> 
> Looking good V. Also really admire your watch and band, nice simple, clean lines. What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old mechanical Longines, Ardberg
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V
Click to expand...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> ardbeg1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were in my office everyone -- in clothes from who know's where-- would rush to tell you about every rule you have broken. Not everyon'e cup of tea or shot ot Vodka, but I am glad to see you pushing the edge of the envelope--or lapel, as it were.
> Splendid suit. I am quite envious. I would like to have one exactly the same in double breasted or maybe with a bold blue or strawberry stripe running through it.
> In addition you appear to be left handed which adds to your inteligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gman...I don't really care much about rules. It's said that rules are to break, insn't it? And I enjoy when someone tells me that really like what I wear, like you do.
> About the suit...perhaps not visible in the picture, but the suit has a strawberry stripe runnig through
> Unfortanetely, I'm not left handed:icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V
Click to expand...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday. Started out with some perforated captoes (Alfred Sargent):
> 
> Blazer is RL Black Label, shirt is Turnbull & Asser, tie is cashmere, Borrelli, trousers are Canali, shoes we talked about already..


Great look, G. But I'm not suprised. It's usual

Enjoy the sunday

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Today I had a little family function which required some nicer clothes than the regular weekend wear.
> 
> Please ignore the shoes, it has been snowing here since sometime early this a.m. and they are rubber soled AEs. I had been hoping to display my new Peal double monks (thanks to Upper Crust) . . . another time.
> 
> Anyhow, hope you are all having better weather. There is a wine tasting in my home town and the weather just is so uninviting.
> 
> G


Very classic G, though I would prefer another kind of shoes with it. Oxfords or brogues, perhaps

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Delmarco said:


> (Great Thread Idea)
> Relaxed weekend wear for a brisk February morning in New York;
> 
> Barbour Eksdale Quilted Jacket
> Barbour Gold Lambswool Knit Short Tassell Scarf
> Ralph Lauren Lambswool 2 button polo style sweater
> GAP Jeanstyle corduroy pants
> Prada Driving Loafers


Nicely done, Delmarco. Green and orange look very well together

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> __
> 
> __


Like it very much. Cheerful. Happy

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Buster Brown said:


> Griff - very, very well done with the suit for your dance. I only wish I had dressed so sharp back in the day.
> 
> Tonight's attire for dinner at my club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool suit by Evan-Picone
> Cotton shirt by Arco
> Silk tie by Oscar
> Linen pocket square
> AE Park Avenues in black


Just one word: perfect.

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

:aportnoy:


Mr. Moo said:


> __


AWESOME COAT AND TIE!!!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Very nice rg, well put together. I like you in hats btw...


Thanks Mannix...a whopping $18.75 at the BB Outlet! I kicked myself for not getting another at the same price.


----------



## rgrossicone

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Looking good. Warm, solid.


Thanks Guy...it got colder as the day went on...the sweater and jacket were nice and warm!


----------



## jind86

Holdfast said:


> I like the funky jacket. However, unless the photo angle/stance is deceptive (highly possible), it could use a little adjustment to the fit. esp at the waist.


Hi, what do you propose to better the fit?


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> gman-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gman...I don't really care much about rules. It's said that rules are to break, insn't it? And I enjoy when someone tells me that really like what I wear, like you do.
> About the suit...perhaps not visible in the picture, but the suit has a strawberry stripe runnig through
> Unfortanetely, I'm not left handed:icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's my kind of GP with a nice stripe running through.
> 
> Well we all can't be in the right of our mind, Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very classic G, though I would prefer another kind of shoes with it. Oxfords or brogues, perhaps
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


I will admit the shoes are terrible. Yesterday we didn't get much accumulation but it snowed all day--I thought the groundhog had rule defnitively that winter was ending?


----------



## gnatty8

Delmarco said:


>


I think this is a perfectly fine casual look; particularly the coat, but I am not liking the shoes at all. They look like they turn up at the end. I would give some serious thought to a sleeker loafer.



gman-17 said:


>


I know you said to ignore them, but I would never have worn those shoes with a suit. They are dull (in finish) and the thick rubber sole is too obvious. Have you considered getting those black rubber shoe protectors that you can take off when indoors? I lived much of my life in New England, so I know snow can be a drag, but there are alternatives.

Suit is a nice color, but check the fit. The collar is gapping away at the collar of your shirt, indicating a poor fit. Might also have some material taken out in the trousers and coat, as they look slightly big.

I think the shirt looks fine with the suit, so good choice there..



Griff said:


> Last I checked, it was still $39. At that price, I'd highly recommend it. Great sportcoat.


Nice coat, but looks like it doesn't fit well in the upper shoulders, the lapels appear to be opening.



rgrossicone said:


> Back to work Monday after a nice week home with my girls.


Wouldn't change a thing, *fantastic* weekend outfit! Didn't realize BR made shoes, they look good.



cravat said:


> Off to church this morning
> 
> standard camel hair jacket
> bengal stripe cutaway collar shirt
> pink tie from Florence
> grey woolen slacks


Nice coat!



Mr. Moo said:


> __
> 
> _https://i40.tinypic.com/27wzrb7.jpg_


I like it all, but especially the coat, of which I am insanely jealous..


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> __
> 
> _https://i40.tinypic.com/27wzrb7.jpg_


Great color palette and I really like your sportcoat.


----------



## Delmarco

mysharona said:


> Excellent use of colors/layering. Welcome to the forum! Who makes the watch?


Thanks. It is a Citizen Nighthawk Engineer's watch from the Eco Drive line. I'm an Environmental Engineer so it pretty much captures everything about me.

Below is what I'm wearing out today for Sunday brunch in Westchester along the Hudson River and shopping in Downtown Manhattan. 
Conditions; rainy, overcast, not too chilly around 39 degrees.

Barbour Beaufort Wax Jacket (older Tartan style)
Ralph Lauren V neck Lambswool
Citzen Minute Repeater Eco Drive watch
Thomas Pink modern style shirt
Seven's Relaxed Fit Jean 
Orvis Hunter's Shotshell Brown Leather/Brass belt
Prada Loafers




























I was hoping the brown leather of the watch would match the belt, but it doesn't come close when seen together under camera flash or sunlight. In ordinary conditions a normal passerby won't notice. Still the contrast between the various shades of brown (when the shoes are included) adds something natural to the overall look.












gnatty8 said:


> I think this is a perfectly fine casual look; particularly the coat, but I am not liking the shoes at all. They look like they turn up at the end. I would give some serious thought to a sleeker loafer.


Yeah well worn Prada loafers are not gems by any wardrobe means, but the comfort and ease of wear is unmatched by newer shoes in my closet. These are perfect for long drives either where you like to feel the road thru the pedals or where you have a lot of stop and go thru city traffic and your driving foot tend to tire easily. They also have great walking comfort as well. I also find them to be very warm when you make them snug with thick wool socks. Native Americans wore the similar styled Moccasins for this very reason; warmth and comfort. I wear these all year round in winter snow, summer beach or fall/spring rainy weather so I definately need new ones as soon as Barney's have another sale


----------



## gnatty8

Delmarco said:


> Below is what I'm wearing out today for Sunday brunch in Westchester along the Hudson River and *shopping* in Downtown Manhattan.
> 
> Yeah well worn Prada loafers are not gems by any wardrobe means, but the comfort and ease of wear is unmatched by newer shoes in my closet. These are *perfect for long drives either where you like to feel the road thru the pedals or where you have a lot of stop and go thru city traffic and your driving foot tend to tire easily*. They also have great walking comfort as well. I also find them to be very warm when you make them snug with thick wool socks. Native Americans wore the similar styled Moccasins for this very reason; warmth and comfort. I wear these all year round in winter snow, summer beach or fall/spring rainy weather so I definately need new ones as soon as Barney's have another sale


Well, since you are going shopping anyways, can I suggest fitting in a shoe store somewhere along the way.. :devil:

I have a manual transmission and do a lot of driving also, but never have these problems with any of my shoes. Seriously, you could step up your whole look with some nicer shoes. Example? These Alden Indy Boots would have made the outfit you are wearing today (which I think is very nice, particularly the coat, shirt and sweater) almost perfect in every way:

Here are some examples of some other loafer/casual type shoes that I find very comfortable, even walking long distances on concrete, and I don't have to sacrifice style:

Again, no offense, and I am sure you came here for the same reason we all did at some point, to figure out how to sharpen our own personal styles..


----------



## Jovan

The Aldens would be great.


----------



## Mr. Moo

themanfromlisbon said:


> Like it very much. Cheerful. Happy
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you!



rgrossicone said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> AWESOME COAT AND TIE!!!


Thanks man. 



gnatty8 said:


> I like it all, but especially the coat, of which I am insanely jealous..


Ha, thank you. Wanna trade it for your lovely M3? :icon_smile_big:



Mannix said:


> Great color palette and I really like your sportcoat.


Thank you. I'm glad I finally had the coat taken to the tailor so I can wear it.


----------



## Delmarco

gnatty8 said:


> Well, since you are going shopping anyways, can I suggest fitting in a shoe store somewhere along the way.. :devil:
> 
> I have a manual transmission and do a lot of driving also, but never have these problems with any of my shoes. Seriously, you could step up your whole look with some nicer shoes. Example? These Alden Indy Boots would have made the outfit you are wearing today (which I think is very nice, particularly the coat, shirt and sweater) almost perfect in every way:
> 
> Here are some examples of some other loafer/casual type shoes that I find very comfortable, even walking long distances on concrete, and I don't have to sacrifice style:
> 
> Again, no offense, and I am sure you came here for the same reason we all did at some point, to figure out how to sharpen our own personal styles..


hey buddy,
I noticed you also drive a BMW 3 series . Sadly my 330i is Automatic/Steptronic and I like the thin soles of loafers or the even thinner soles of the Puma BMW Driving shoes because I get a better feel off the pedals and I find I respond better to conditions when I can move my feet quickly between pedals. Boots or hard sole shoes (IE. Wooden soles) are horrendous for my spirited style of driving and I do _drive_

But I will take your advice and try one of the the Brand of shoes you mentioned_._ I'm always looking forward to advice on stepping my game up. Nice rims on your car by the way_._
_Thanks._

_This is me with my Ultimate Driving Machine and Puma BMW Sauber f1 Team Driving shoes_


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sunday, Sunny Sunday*


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like both the socks and the loafers!


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: Allyn St. George
Shirt: CK (light blue)
Tie: Old Dog
Tiebar: T&Co
PS: Randa
Belt: BB
Trousers: BB
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Polo RL
Rolex DateJust


----------



## Buster Brown

*Silk knit tie in the 'winter'?*

I say 'winter' as the high temp broke 70 today. I wanted a simple tie and didn't have a wool knit in my wardrobe so I rolled the dice on silk. Does this work or should I shelve the silk knit with the gold gingham until spring?

















Cashmere jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk knit tie by Lands' End
Silk pocket square by Brooks Brothers
Slacks by Britches (Nordstrom)
AE Delrays in chili


----------



## Galahad

rgrossicone said:


> Delmarco-welcome, and nice look.
> 
> Gman...excellent...I'm one of the few fans here of the higher stanced two button jacket.
> 
> Gnatty, sweet ride man...and as always the clothes are nice too! I wish Brooklyn provided more protection for a nicer car...right now I roll in the practical s-60 by Volvo...its great for the kid, big trunk for strollers (no, the other ones).
> 
> Anyway, today just watching Hockey Day in Canada and Sundin's return to Toronto, because I can't bear to watch the bore than are my beloved Rangers. Yesterday though was a day with the in-laws so I dressed a bit for the first time in a while.
> 
> JCrew Cords
> BR Wingtips
> BB 346 Argyles
> JCrew Navy Gingham
> Red BR Tie
> JCrew Navy Wool Sweater
> BB Camel Hair jacket
> BB Brown Herringbone Cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work Monday after a nice week home with my girls.


Yes, Volvo means I roll in Latin. Great clothes as usual and City did well today. :aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like this look, very comfortable for a Sunday afternoon. Like the shoes, what are they? I usually don't like tassel loafers but the color of these make the tassels work.


----------



## gnatty8

Buster Brown said:


> I say 'winter' as the high temp broke 70 today. I wanted a simple tie and didn't have a wool knit in my wardrobe so I rolled the dice on silk. Does this work or should I shelve the silk knit with the gold gingham until spring?


I think the silk knit looks fine, wear it!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Half sovereign cufflinks
Burberry tie
Brioni pocket-square
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Tommy cologne
Concord watch


----------



## gman-17

Delmarco said:


> I used to have that exact belt. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I do agree with the comments about the shoes--but those Pradas have to be expensive.


----------



## Mannix

Not doing much today, so I kept it casual.


----------



## TGPlastic

*It's cold, a little bit wet, and I'm doing chores*

Today's business included removing debris from laundry exhaust on the roof, cooking BBQ chicken in the yard, washing truck and car, grocery shopping, drinking beer with the neighbors, and setting up a bean stew for a long, slow cook

LL Bean flannel lined khakis
Oxford blue shirt, Neiman Marcus house brand, retired from business-wear
Navy blue socks by Smartwool
Brown leather lace-ups by Dansko (look like Hush Puppies)
Barbour Beaufort jacket in black (with acrylic liner)
Wool fisherman-style cap in black and brown made by friend
Brown leather cowboy belt with bottle-opener buckle
Neiman Marcus cotton undershirt and boxers 
Seiko 5 plain silver face with silver matchsticks on custom green caiman strap 
Blue denim apron that somebody gave me for Christmas


----------



## rgrossicone

Galahad said:


> Yes, Volvo means I roll in Latin. Great clothes as usual and City did well today. :aportnoy:


Typical City though...ahead on an own goal (I'd have given it to Bellamy), only to see the Scousers peg an equalizer...yes a great result at Anfield, but it basically gave Utd the title.ic12337:Bittersweet I guess, but better than the result at COMS earlier.

Kompany was lucky not to be sent off.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Not doing much today, so I kept it casual.


Is that shirt BBBF?


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Is that shirt BBBF?


Nope, Polo Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 1*

I'm in this week-long conference. Here's the outfit for Day 1. Sorry for the poor pictures - I forgot to pack my digicam and had to resort to my old phone camera.


----------



## anglophile23

Mannix said:


> Not doing much today, so I kept it casual.


This is my kind of casual. From whence did that vest come?


----------



## Xhine23

Mannix said:


> *Not doing much today, so I kept it casual.*


You always dress like this, does it means you have little to do everyday? I'm jealous


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I like both the socks and the loafers!


Thanks mysharona

Have a good week

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I like this look, very comfortable for a Sunday afternoon. Like the shoes, what are they? I usually don't like tassel loafers but the color of these make the tassels work.


They are Regain (Frattelli Rossetti have a much alike model). The leather is really good, very natural (I also like the colour) and very comfortable.

Cheers

V


----------



## cravat

cold out there today

Blue OCBD
Navy/Gold Reg stripe tie
Orange V neck sweater
Charcoal with bronze windowpane sport Jacket
Bronze cords


----------



## Mannix

Xhine23 said:


> You always dress like this, does it means you have little to do everyday? I'm jealous


Sometimes I add a sportcoat, or blazer but I didn't do that yesterday. I was mostly sitting around doing accounting work for school.


----------



## upr_crust

*Leavening the formal with touches of the informal . . .*





































Today's attire was assembled somewhat by chance. Today's suit was next in line to be worn on the suit rack, and the shirt, not one I normally wear with this suit, had gotten slightly mangled in the shirt drawer, and I thought that it might do well for me to wear it, especially when wearing a waistcoat, as if there were any stray areas of wrinkles, they had some chance of being hidden.

That being said, it all seems to work, though I'm not in the habit of wearing a checked shirt with such a formal-looking suit, hence the title of today's entry.

Navy 3-piece, 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers, a super-130's Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric (BB MTM)

Blue glen plaid with darker blue overplaid shirt, spread collar, double cuffs, 180's fabric (Tyrwhitt)

Solid dark red silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)

Blue/red silk pocket square, square-folded (Polo, via C21)

Silver rectangular cufflinks, set with a small round garnet in a 14K gold bezel (DVVS, Chelsea, NYC)

Vintage watch chain

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee - hand-me-downs)

Hermes Equipage

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Gold/navy silk brocade scarf, lined in solid navy cashmere (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to face wintry temperatures on a Monday, perhaps?


----------



## Mannix

Nice color choices upr crust, very classic IMO.


----------



## Wall

Very nice today Upr. I really love a blue shirt with a red tie.


----------



## cravat

"Blue glen plaid with darker blue overplaid shirt, spread collar, double cuffs, 180's fabric (Tyrwhitt)"

I thought I recognized the shirt. I have the same one, it's nice.


----------



## upr_crust

*Good taste occurs on many continents . . .*

. . . especially when fueled by E-tailing on the Internet :icon_smile:.

I picked up today's shirt on sale from Tyrwhitt's Web site. As much as I like having an actual branch of Tyrwhitt in NYC, to see what the merchandise REALLY looks like, I more often buy from them off of the 'Net.



cravat said:


> "Blue glen plaid with darker blue overplaid shirt, spread collar, double cuffs, 180's fabric (Tyrwhitt)"
> 
> I thought I recognized the shirt. I have the same one, it's nice.


----------



## mysharona

My boss is out of town, so I skipped the tie today! :devil:
We'll let the PS stand in for one.
Suit: Brioni for Neiman Marcus, Wool/Mohair
Shirt: Louis Phillipe
Cashmere zipper-neck: J. Crew
PS: Randa
Watch: Rolex Datejust
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy, handcrafted line
Socks: Old Navy








Pardon the dirty mirror in this pic.


----------



## Holdfast

jind86 said:


> Hi, what do you propose to better the fit?


Assuming the pic is accurate (as I said previously; big assumption), next jacket I'd check wasn't too tight at the waist and perhaps less shoulder padding and maybe a little trimmer in the chest.



Delmarco said:


> Barbour Beaufort Wax Jacket (older Tartan style)
> Ralph Lauren V neck Lambswool
> Thomas Pink modern style shirt


I really like the colour interplay of these three.



Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics001.jpg


Great!



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000365.jpg


Good as always.

First early morning in a while and a Monday to boot, so a bit "untidy" in lots of little ways (shape tie knot, the pocket square fold, and the lie of the shirt collar). Tidied things up a little once I got into work.


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 2*

BB B/W Herringbone coat
J Press Navy/gold tie
Blue OCBD


----------



## Buster Brown

Pics seem to be a little frumpy today. I'll take Holdfast's cue and blame it on Monday :icon_smile_wink:

















Wool suit by Oxxford (vintage)
Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
AE Park Avenues in brown


----------



## Mr. Mick

Nice suit... but where's the square?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling coat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
BG hoodie
DG pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Monday. What about those markets.. 

Trousers are Brioni, a wonderful brown flannel. Tramezza wholecuts, Black Fleece OCBD, and Isaia tie.


----------



## Mannix

Nice gnatty. Is the sportcoat by PRL?


----------



## TheEarl

mysharona said:


> Cashmere zipper-neck: J. Crew
> P
> Pardon the dirty mirror in this pic.


I saw someone else wearing a zipper-neck with a suit the other day, but I'd never seen it before. Is this the new hotness?


----------



## Mannix

TheEarl said:


> I saw someone else wearing a zipper-neck with a suit the other day, but I'd never seen it before. *Is this the new hotness?*


I love that question LOL--I'm going to have to use it.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some English Country On A NY Monday*

T&A Houndsooth Check Vintage Suit (one of my fave's...2 inch cuffs, FF Pants, 2 Vents)
Bespoke Blue Striped Shirt and Blue and Red Paisley Tie (Ercole's...who else?)
BR Tan Cap Toes (one of their nicer pairs)
Unseen Royal Blue Socks H&M
Tan Abercrombie & Fitch Belt
Sky Blue Silk Square (Nordstrom)
Grey Speckled Kangol Flat Cap

Enjoy!




























I wish I could get my photobucket pics larger...


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> T&A Houndsooth Check Vintage Suit (one of my fave's...2 inch cuffs, FF Pants, 2 Vents)
> Bespoke Blue Striped Shirt and Blue and Red Paisley Tie (Ercole's...who else?)
> BR Tan Cap Toes (one of their nicer pairs)
> Unseen Royal Blue Socks H&M
> Tan Abercrombie & Fitch Belt
> Sky Blue Silk Square (Nordstrom)
> Grey Speckled Kangol Flat Cap
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get my photobucket pics larger...


Wow, I absolutely love that suit! The shoe color goes great with it too! Where do you find your vintage suits and sportcoats?

BTW I use photobucket to post pictures on here, and my pics are huge...don't know why you would be having issues.


----------



## Cary Grant

Sweet horseblanket!



gnatty8 said:


> Monday. What about those markets..
> 
> Trousers are Brioni, a wonderful brown flannel. Tramezza wholecuts, Black Fleece OCBD, and Isaia tie.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Sweet horseblanket!


thank you, I need all the warmth and comfort I can get with S&P at 11 year lows!! :crazy:


----------



## deandbn

Scrumhalf said:


>


Really lovely outfit. I like the colours,patterns, textures - even down to the arrangement of your pocket square. 

Constructive critisism: 
1. Lose the button down collar - replace it with a straight or spread collar.
2. Your collar also needs to be about 3 sizes smaller because even with the blades overlapping, it gapes badly at your neck. :uncool:


----------



## Scrumhalf

Thanks for the feedback. I kinda thought that buttondown collars were de rigeur for sport coats. I have always tended to follow this rule while sticking to straight collars for suits. At any rate, I only packed buttondowns for this trip, so it will have to do for now. 

Agreed on the collars. I need to get new shirts. I lost about 30 lbs in the last year going from about 15% bodyfat to about 10% and it is amazing how much of the fat was apparently around my neck... lol....


----------



## Delmarco

Cary Grant said:


> Sweet horseblanket!


LMAO! That is the funniest thing I've heard all day.

Well his M3 has about 350 horses that all need blankets.

LOL!

Sadly at my Engineering Firm we don't get to wear suits...ever. So my Monday is as follows;

RLP Lambswool Sweater (number 11 or 12, I have way too many of these) 
Faconnable Shirt
Zara Men's brown suede belt
Banana Republic pants
Ferragamo Shoes
Citizen's Eco Drive Night Hawk watch

simple and comfy.


----------



## cravat




----------



## balder

Holdfast said:


> Assuming the pic is accurate (as I said previously; big assumption), next jacket I'd check wasn't too tight at the waist and perhaps less shoulder padding and maybe a little trimmer in the chest.
> 
> I really like the colour interplay of these three.
> 
> Great!
> 
> Good as always.
> 
> First early morning in a while and a Monday to boot, so a bit "untidy" in lots of little ways (shape tie knot, the pocket square fold, and the lie of the shirt collar). Tidied things up a little once I got into work.


Holdfast,if that is you untidy then heaven help the rest of us trying to keep up with you!


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> T&A Houndsooth Check Vintage Suit (one of my fave's...2 inch cuffs, FF Pants, 2 Vents)
> Bespoke Blue Striped Shirt and Blue and Red Paisley Tie (Ercole's...who else?)
> BR Tan Cap Toes (one of their nicer pairs)
> Unseen Royal Blue Socks H&M
> Tan Abercrombie & Fitch Belt
> Sky Blue Silk Square (Nordstrom)
> Grey Speckled Kangol Flat Cap
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get my photobucket pics larger...


That is one cool suit RG!


----------



## Delmarco

cravat said:


>


Loving the colors! :aportnoy:


----------



## yellow braces

*Braces and the dance*

In the picture without your jacket I have to say you look smart but very comfortable wearing braces. Let's face it nothing can be so practicle especially for a dance. I can't imagine why braces don't make more of a comeback in the UK!



Griff said:


> School dance tonight, first chance to wear a suit in too long. Went over well, and I think (in my completely unbiased opinion :devil I was one of the best dressed there. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this ensemble!
> 
> Glen plaid suit, pink shirt, black tie, crimson PS, black braces, black monks.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Monday. What about those markets..
> 
> Trousers are Brioni, a wonderful brown flannel. Tramezza wholecuts, Black Fleece OCBD, and Isaia tie.


 Brown flannel, G? Here, it looks to be grey. Nice tie!

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> T&A Houndsooth Check Vintage Suit (one of my fave's...2 inch cuffs, FF Pants, 2 Vents)
> Bespoke Blue Striped Shirt and Blue and Red Paisley Tie (Ercole's...who else?)
> BR Tan Cap Toes (one of their nicer pairs)
> Unseen Royal Blue Socks H&M
> Tan Abercrombie & Fitch Belt
> Sky Blue Silk Square (Nordstrom)
> Grey Speckled Kangol Flat Cap
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get my photobucket pics larger...


Youu look great, R. Beautiful suit.

(you may always create an account Flickr)

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Delmarco said:


> LMAO! That is the funniest thing I've heard all day.
> 
> Well his M3 has about 350 horses that all need blankets.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Sadly at my Engineering Firm we don't get to wear suits...ever. So my Monday is as follows;
> 
> RLP Lambswool Sweater (number 11 or 12, I have way too many of these)
> Faconnable Shirt
> Zara Men's brown suede belt
> Banana Republic pants
> Ferragamo Shoes
> Citizen's Eco Drive Night Hawk watch
> 
> simple and comfy.


 I always like the colours you chose. I think that "open" colouurs always cheer the day, and that's what we need.

Cheers

V

(sorry, but I keep disliking the shoes)


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping it very simple this morning . . .*

. . . but not too dull, I hope.





































For whatever reason, I seem to like plain white shirts with this particular suit, and today's tie is an old favourite of mine, hence the selection for today.

Steel blue/grey 2-button pinstripe suit, center vent, pleated trousers (Hickey Freeman, via Syms - a real bargain - bought during a Bash sale, with an extra $100 off the Bash price due to a sale coupon)

White tab-collared double-cuffed shirt (The Shirt Store, NYC, many years ago)

Solid fuschia silk repp tie (Burberry)

Square faceted aventurine cufflinks, set in sterling silver (Tyrwhitt)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark blue-grey OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues (from the old store at Madison & 50th - pre-Prada)

Patou for Men (wearable only in cold weather, and it's frosty and windy today in NYC)

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Blue cashmere tartan oversize scarf (H & K, London)

Black lamb suede and shearling "ambassador's" hat (C21)

Maybe enough attire to ward off the quite wintry cold of NYC today.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . but not too dull, I hope.


Never dull upr crust, always looking great! I like the color of tie with that suit btw.


----------



## gnatty8

Scrumhalf said:


> BB B/W Herringbone coat
> J Press Navy/gold tie
> Blue OCBD


Nice.. I like the herringbone coat, and the tie is classic, but stylish..



Delmarco said:


> LMAO! That is the funniest thing I've heard all day.
> 
> Well his M3 has about 350 horses that all need blankets.


350 horses? More like 414!!  No blanket for that guy though, it's just a car after all. I like the sweater color, and particularly the choice of shirt.



cravat said:


>


Let me add to the chorus and say I like the colors here. The tie really brings the whole thing to life..


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Brown flannel, G? Here, it looks to be grey. Nice tie!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thanks V., tie is an Isaia seven fold, and very substantial..

Funny, not the first time I got that comment about the trousers appearing grey.. I think its the light, as they are definitely a deep chocolate color..


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Mannix . . .*

. . . the harmony between the suit and the tie was entirely intentional.

(The less-than-perfect harmony between the celadon green of the cufflinks and the fuschia of the tie for today was somewhat unintentional, but not too horrifying, I hope.)



Mannix said:


> Never dull upr crust, always looking great! I like the color of tie with that suit btw.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Nice dimple!



cravat said:


>


----------



## Scrumhalf

gnatty8 said:


> Nice.. I like the herringbone coat, and the tie is classic, but stylish..


Thanks, gnatty! You and Doc are my sartorial sport coat heroes and I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## gnatty8

Scrumhalf said:


> Thanks, gnatty! You and Doc are my sartorial sport coat heroes and I appreciate your kind words!


Well thank you, I appreciate that..


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 3*

Chairing a session today. Is a triple point fold PS over the top for an science conference? 

BB Brown Donegal 3/2 coat
Ecru OCBD
J Press foulard tie
AE Dryden
OTC Argyles


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> T&A Houndsooth Check Vintage Suit (one of my fave's...2 inch cuffs, FF Pants, 2 Vents)
> Bespoke Blue Striped Shirt and Blue and Red Paisley Tie (Ercole's...who else?)


Looks great! I'd probably tie the tie so it was a little longer (with a correspondingly smaller knot as a result) but leaving that personal choice aside, you look fantastic!



gnatty8 said:


> Trousers are Brioni, a wonderful brown flannel. Tramezza wholecuts, Black Fleece OCBD, and Isaia tie.


Nice fit. Those BB BF OCBDs are pretty cool.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Scrumhalf said:


> Chairing a session today. Is a triple point fold PS over the top for an science conference?
> 
> BB Brown Donegal 3/2 coat
> Ecru OCBD
> J Press foulard tie
> AE Dryden
> OTC Argyles


Nice ensemble. Low profile and elegant

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Looks great! I'd probably tie the tie so it was a little longer (with a correspondingly smaller knot as a result) but leaving that personal choice aside, you look fantastic!
> 
> Nice fit. Those BB BF OCBDs are pretty cool.


Always sharp, Holdfast. 
I like the semi-brogues, always one of my favourites. C&J?

V


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Always sharp, Holdfast.
> I like the semi-brogues, always one of my favourites. C&J?


Thanks! Yep, C&J Welbecks. Probably my favourite shoe, I think.


----------



## Scrumhalf

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice ensemble. Low profile and elegant
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thank you, sir!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Griff said:


> School dance tonight, first chance to wear a suit in too long. Went over well, and I think (in my completely unbiased opinion :devil I was one of the best dressed there. Thanks to everyone who helped me with this ensemble!
> 
> Glen plaid suit, pink shirt, black tie, crimson PS, black braces, black monks.


Dude, I love it!. Could you please tell me where you got the braces and suit and what size you wear ( I want to know if I can find the same stuff in my size and if we are the same size perhaps)?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna coat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLPL shirt
Nocona belt
JS jeans
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Boucheron cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for the compliments fellas...that is prob my favorite suit and typifies what I would want to display satorially...the classic English country look, but with a bang loud pattern, and a lot of history.

Anyway, more contemporary today. Wearing a Holdfast special...one of his Polo suits...

Grey Stripe 3x2 (I think...it may be a standard 3 button...maybe you guys know better) 
Bespoke thin black pencil stripe shirt (white cut away collar 3 but cuff)
Bespoke Red and Blue Paisley Tie (both Ercole)
Black BR Belt
Black Bally's Wingtips
Red Argyle Wool/Cashmere socks
Grey Cashmere Fedora
Grey Herringbone Jcrew Coat
Multi Striped Kangol Wool scarf









Guess these might be a little long...will fix that.


----------



## Mannix

Wow, great again rg! The hat looks great on you, and you don't look like a tool. You'll get that if you read the March issue of GQ. :aportnoy:


----------



## gman-17

Sorry about the pic--came from the blackberrry.

This is actually a grey plaid jacket from Joseph Aboud with a kind of rust stripe going through the plaid--but you can't see that.

The shirt is a real nice soft blue from Thomas Pink!

Anyway I had to post the pic because I thought it worked really well today.

I was trying to smooth everything out real nice and the pic was snapped. The rest are to blurry.


----------



## Mannix

Looks good from what I can tell gman. Nice tie!


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> Looks good from what I can tell gman. Nice tie!


Thanks Mannix - I thought I had the look going on but couldn't find the camera. Those kids.


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> Thanks Mannix - I thought I had the look going on but couldn't find the camera. Those kids.


LOL, I take my mom's camera all the time...


----------



## Griff

Bruce Wayne said:


> Dude, I love it!. Could you please tell me where you got the braces and suit and what size you wear ( I want to know if I can find the same stuff in my size and if we are the same size perhaps)?


Thanks! Glad to hear that it looks good. The braces are actually, horror of all horrors, Perry Ellis that I picked up a while ago at Burlington Coat Factory. I wanted to try braces, but dropping $100 on a high quality pair was not an option. The suit is actually inherited from my uncle. It's a Kilgour from the 80's (I think) and I was lucky enough to only need the trouser length altered. It's a 41 long and fits like a glove


----------



## cravat

My ash wednesday outfit. Excuse the collar, some of my 15.5 shirts fit slightly larger than they should.


----------



## Cary Grant

New jaz skinny silk tie. Looks/feels like linen


----------



## upr_crust

*Midweek colour harmony - white, blue, pink, grey . . .*

. . . with brown down below, and brown overall.





































Today's ensemble just sort of happened - the suit was next on the rack to be worn, the shirt seemed a reasonable match to the suit, the tie (a recent acquisition) went with both, and as for the brown belt and shoes, I was merely tired of wearing black shoes.

Grey pinstriped 6-button double-breasted suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (Polo, via Syms)

Pink end-on-end weave shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB)

Royal blue silk jacquard tie, pattern of tiny squares in lighter shades of blue (BB)

Enamelled St. Andrew's cross cufflinks (Harvey & Hudson, London)

Red/blue/green silk pocket square (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Cole-Haan, via Syms)

Dark brown moc-toe bluchers (Italian-made for J&M, model name Westin)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms - cheap and cheerful)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to get through "hump day", I guess . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Even in soft focus . . .*

. . . it appears that you've done well, gman - nice combo.



gman-17 said:


> Sorry about the pic--came from the blackberrry.
> 
> This is actually a grey plaid jacket from Joseph Aboud with a kind of rust stripe going through the plaid--but you can't see that.
> 
> The shirt is a real nice soft blue from Thomas Pink!
> 
> Anyway I had to post the pic because I thought it worked really well today.
> 
> I was trying to smooth everything out real nice and the pic was snapped. The rest are to blurry.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . it appears that you've done well, gman - nice combo.


Thanks. I really enjoy the contrasting pink and white shirt. Excellent.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Looks great! I'd probably tie the tie so it was a little longer (with a correspondingly smaller knot as a result) but leaving that personal choice aside, you look fantastic!
> 
> Nice fit. Those BB BF OCBDs are pretty cool.


HF I really like this look. Great waistcoat. I have noticed you do not appear to be a fan of cuffs on your trousers. I am interested in your thoughts on this.


----------



## upr_crust

*One of the annoyances of viewing AAAC from work is . . .*

. . . that I can't see Holdfast's pix until I go home - most photo postings fail whatever filters my employer has on web sites - though not all (I see Lisbon's postings just fine - strange, that).

As always, a great combo - if I ever live long enough, I'll have to try a double-breasted waistcoat (which you pull off with great aplomb, HF).


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . that I can't see Holdfast's pix until I go home - most photo postings fail whatever filters my employer has on web sites - though not all (I see Lisbon's postings just fine - strange, that).
> 
> As always, a great combo - if I ever live long enough, I'll have to try a double-breasted waistcoat (which you pull off with great aplomb, HF).


UC I agree completely. I think the single article of clothing I covet most is the double breasted waistcoat--but you need to wear it like HF does.


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 4*

A trad look today.

Southwick navy blazer
Chinos
Blue OCBD
Footjoy split-toe bluchers (not pictured)


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Anyway, more contemporary today. Wearing a Holdfast special...one of his Polo suits...
> Grey Stripe 3x2 (I think...it may be a standard 3 button...maybe you guys know better)


2.5 roll I would say - see how the lapel rolls to well under the top button but above the third. You wear the suit extremely well (do get the trousers hemmed a little bit more though, I agree).



upr_crust said:


> Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms - cheap and cheerful)


I wish I had a coat that colour, or maybe a touch darker. Beautiful.



gman-17 said:


> HF I really like this look. Great waistcoat. I have noticed you do not appear to be a fan of cuffs on your trousers. I am interested in your thoughts on this.


Horses for courses I think - I generally go sans-cuff on hard worsted or dark colours and tend to go for cuffs on soft/fluffy materials and lighter colours. Basically whatever voodoo my mind fixates upon when deciding. Interesting on today's outfit I initially had them uncuffed, but it really didn't work and so I had the (false) cuffs added later.



upr_crust said:


> . . . most photo postings fail whatever filters my employer has on web sites


I use imageshack - popular enough that most strict work censor software will filter it.



Scrumhalf said:


> A trad look today.


I think this looks excellent!

Messing around with non-matching waistcoats...


----------



## mysharona

TheEarl said:


> I saw someone else wearing a zipper-neck with a suit the other day, but I'd never seen it before. Is this the new hotness?


It's been a popular look in Italy for some time now. I like it.

Today I was off for the first time in 10 days. A little casual.
Jacket: Milton's clothing cupboard, linen/cotton
Sweater: Silk and cashmere by Claiborne
Hanes cotton henley (under sweater)
Self-repaired jeans by Banana Republic
Florsheim Imperial ankle boots
Rolex Yachtmaster watch
Persol sunglasses
























































And finally, a better pic of the last featured ensemble with the zipperneck, as the pic with the dirty mirror was pissing me off.


----------



## mysharona

Griff said:


> Thanks! Glad to hear that it looks good. The braces are actually, horror of all horrors, Perry Ellis that I picked up a while ago at Burlington Coat Factory. I wanted to try braces, but dropping $100 on a high quality pair was not an option. The suit is actually inherited from my uncle. It's a Kilgour from the 80's (I think) and I was lucky enough to only need the trouser length altered. It's a 41 long and fits like a glove


How blessed you are to own a Kilgour suit, regardless of age! It is quite lovely. At some point, you may be interested to know that most [good] tailors can add functional buttonholes on the jacket cuffs. You may not care, but I am big on function!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
MD belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Scrumhalf

Holdfast said:


> I think this looks excellent!


Thank you for the compliment! I had the blazer re-cut at my tailor (10" drop kills OTR clothing ) and it now fits perfectly, if I do say so myself.

BTW, I love the pattern on this jacket every time I see you wear it.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

cravat said:


>


Interesting combination but I have one criticism; the jacket looks both too short in length and too tight around the waist button, you might want to try the next size up.


----------



## Buster Brown

Wool suit by Stafford (yep, JCPenney!)
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Silk pocket square by Brooks Brothers (I know I wear this one all the time. New squares are coming soon)
AE Park Avenues in brown


----------



## Cary Grant

Love this!



Holdfast said:


> Messing around with non-matching waistcoats...


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast, that is by far my favorite suit of yours...I love the houndstooth in lighter colors...so unique, and you wear it so well.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Ascot Wednesday*

Much like our beloved Mannix...in an ascot today.





First experiment with Flickr...

Bills British Khakis (2" cuff)
Brown Banana Rep Belt
BB 346 Argyles
AE McClain Pebble Grain Wingtips
JCrew Chambray Workshirt
No Name SYMS Ascot
Aquascutum Navy Blazer (Thanks again Holdfast!)

vintage family heirloom Camel Coat
Bailey's Houndstooth Brown Fedora (hope I don't look "toolish"...did catch that article Mannix!)

Happy Hump Day Boys


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> 2.5 roll I would say - see how the lapel rolls to well under the top button but above the third. You wear the suit extremely well (do get the trousers hemmed a little bit more though, I agree).
> 
> I wish I had a coat that colour, or maybe a touch darker. Beautiful.
> 
> Horses for courses I think - I generally go sans-cuff on hard worsted or dark colours and tend to go for cuffs on soft/fluffy materials and lighter colours. Basically whatever voodoo my mind fixates upon when deciding. Interesting on today's outfit I initially had them uncuffed, but it really didn't work and so I had the (false) cuffs added later.
> 
> I use imageshack - popular enough that most strict work censor software will filter it.
> 
> I think this looks excellent!
> 
> Messing around with non-matching waistcoats...


Holdfast, very nice! Two days in a row you're pimp'n with the double breasted waistcoat. I love the pattern of this suit too, it's different without looking out of place. :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Much like our beloved Mannix...in an ascot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First experiment with Flickr...
> 
> Bills British Khakis (2" cuff)
> Brown Banana Rep Belt
> BB 346 Argyles
> AE McClain Pebble Grain Wingtips
> JCrew Chambray Workshirt
> No Name SYMS Ascot
> Aquascutum Navy Blazer (Thanks again Holdfast!)
> 
> vintage family heirloom Camel Coat
> Bailey's Houndstooth Brown Fedora (hope I don't look "toolish"...did catch that article Mannix!)
> 
> Happy Hump Day Boys


Great everything again, especially the coat. Aren't acots and silk scarves addicting? I just can't get enough of them now.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Much like our beloved Mannix...in an ascot today.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3310510192
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3310510220
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3309681557
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3310510286
> 
> 
> First experiment with Flickr...
> 
> Bills British Khakis (2" cuff)
> Brown Banana Rep Belt
> BB 346 Argyles
> AE McClain Pebble Grain Wingtips
> JCrew Chambray Workshirt
> No Name SYMS Ascot
> Aquascutum Navy Blazer (Thanks again Holdfast!)
> 
> vintage family heirloom Camel Coat
> Bailey's Houndstooth Brown Fedora (hope I don't look "toolish"...did catch that article Mannix!)
> 
> Happy Hump Day Boys


RG we need to do something about the size of the pics. I think it is a camera setting not the host site.

Great get up as usual though!

G


----------



## Mr. Moo

Holdfast, Mannix, RG - all great looks. Well done, fellas.


----------



## davemx66

*Great shoe sock combo !*



Cary Grant said:


> New jaz skinny silk tie. Looks/feels like linen


WOW, this is an amazing shoe/sock combo, you did it again CG !


----------



## davemx66

*......*



kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> PS scarf
> NM gloves
> Brioni sweater
> MD belt
> Brioni pant
> Brioni socks
> testoni monkstraps
> Prada cologne
> Patek watch


Nice & expensive clothes that fit bad.... That's sad.... 
I'm not the first one to tell you, nor will I be the last. 
Why not wear your pants at the right length? Why look like the pauper when you can look like the prince?? 
I just don't get it... It'd make SUCH a difference !


----------



## Delmarco

nice shoes.



Scrumhalf said:


> Chairing a session today. Is a triple point fold PS over the top for an science conference?
> 
> BB Brown Donegal 3/2 coat
> Ecru OCBD
> J Press foulard tie
> AE Dryden
> OTC Argyles
> 
> b


----------



## Scrumhalf

Delmarco said:


> nice shoes.


Yeah, I like 'em a lot. Picked them up over the holidays at Grapevinehill during the AE sale.


----------



## cravat




----------



## Cary Grant

davemx66 said:


> WOW, this is an amazing shoe/sock combo, you did it again CG !


Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

*For my 1000th post, some new "toys" mixed with . . .*

. . . some old favourites. (God - 1000 posts - time does fly quickly . . .)





































This evening, I am meeting some colleagues for drinks after work, and that fact, combined with the happy numerical accident of my thousandth posting to this august website, has determined, in part, my attire for the day.

Navy double-stripe 3-button, 2-to-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB Regent)

White "luxury" twill shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Dark blue/rose/green large-scale silk paisley jacquard tie (Paul Stuart)

Royal blue silk jacquard braces (New & Lingwood)

Sterling silver double-sided bar cufflinks, each bar end set with cabochon sapphires (Deakin & Francis, via trunk show in NYC)

Red/blue silk pocket square (RLPL, via C21)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black brogued wholecut balmorals (Bexley, Paris)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Blue-green silk jacquard scarf (Frank Stella, NYC)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to get through a mild-ish Thursday in NYC, and perhaps festive enough to mark 1000 iterations of my yammerings in these fora .


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> Holdfast, Mannix, RG - all great looks. Well done, fellas.


That's a great look. I really like that sportcoat, I've been looking for one that color/material for a while. Nice wool tie too!


----------



## DocHolliday

As always, the winter sun does me no favors. The second shot is the most representative of the colors.




























Stock image of the ballast:


----------



## Wall

Doc, who makes your bag?
Great Jacket and I love the PS.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> . . . some old favourites. (God - 1000 posts - time does fly quickly . . .)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough attire to get through a mild-ish Thursday in NYC, and perhaps festive enough to mark 1000 iterations of my yammerings in these fora .


(1) Congratulations on 1,000 posts....this is my first post, so heavy symbolism here-- mama mia!!

(2) The hat, scarf, and shoes are aces....oh heck, so's the whole ensemble!!


----------



## DocHolliday

Wall said:


> Doc, who makes your bag?
> Great Jacket and I love the PS.


Thanks, Wall. The bag's old-school Coach, back when it was made in the U.S.


----------



## mysharona

Suit: Paul Smith
Shirt: Emporio Armani
Tie: Valentino
Cordovan Belt: BB
Socks: Daniel Cremieux
Shoes: Allen Edmonds
Watch: Rolex Airking


----------



## TheSlavik

Cary Grant said:


> New jaz skinny silk tie. Looks/feels like linen


Very slick shoes! Who/What?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> Holdfast, Mannix, RG - all great looks. Well done, fellas.


Again, you did it very well. I like it!

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . some old favourites. (God - 1000 posts - time does fly quickly . . .)


Really amazing, upr. You always have a detail that makes me smile: I really enjoy your braces!

I know that kind of shoes. Last time I was in Paris, I went to Bexley. Very good prices and quality good as well. But I tried the shoes (exactly like yours but brown) and they didn't seem to go with my feet. Malgré tous mes efforts.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


> As always, the winter sun does me no favors. The second shot is the most representative of the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock image of the ballast:


Very nice. Like specially your coat and square (I'm almost mad about squares)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Another Spring Day*

Looks like we are going to have an early summer


----------



## upr_crust

*Ironically enough, Bexleys are made in Portugal . . .*

. . . though apparently sold only in France.

I am sorry that the model of Bexleys which I am wearing today do not fit your feet. I found mine entirely by accident - walking up the Blvd. Raspail from the Square Boucicault to the Blvd. St. Germain - came across the store, saw the shoes in the window, and decided that I must have them.

Today's braces are favourites of mine - glad that you like them as well.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Really amazing, upr. You always have a detail that makes me smile: I really enjoy your braces!
> 
> I know that kind of shoes. Last time I was in Paris, I went to Bexley. Very good prices and quality good as well. But I tried the shoes (exactly like yours but brown) and they didn't seem to go with my feet. Malgré tous mes efforts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## Mr. Moo

Mannix said:


> That's a great look. I really like that sportcoat, I've been looking for one that color/material for a while. Nice wool tie too!


Thank you, Mannix. It's just 100% wool, but quite soft. I think Cuccineli is known for their wools and cashmeres, especially.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Again, you did it very well. I like it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you.. :icon_smile_big:

Great summery look, yourself. Looks very cooling in the hot weather.


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 5*

Chairing a session today.

BB b/w herringbone coat
AE Dryden
OTC argyles


----------



## Wall

Everyone seems to be wearing their Drydens today.. myself included.


----------



## video2

davemx66 said:


> Nice & expensive clothes that fit bad.... That's sad....
> I'm not the first one to tell you, nor will I be the last.
> Why not wear your pants at the right length? Why look like the pauper when you can look like the prince??
> I just don't get it... It'd make SUCH a difference !


but he is pauper. He owns second hand store. that's all :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast, that is by far my favorite suit of yours...I love the houndstooth in lighter colors...so unique, and you wear it so well.


Thanks. I find it one of my hardest suits to create outfits for!



Mannix said:


> Two days in a row you're pimp'n with the double breasted waistcoat.


DB waistcoats are tremendous fun, it's true. 



rgrossicone said:


> ...


Liking this look.



Mr. Moo said:


> https://i43.tinypic.com/10oi87m.jpg


Jacket/shirt/tie combo is very lush. 



upr_crust said:


> . . . some old favourites. (God - 1000 posts - time does fly quickly . . .)


Congratulations on the Big M milestone.

You have certainly got a very consistent, very peacock, but at the same time very elegant style. Always a good look!



DocHolliday said:


> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/jadeb_/waywbrownclose.jpg


Top notch, esp. the way the square accents everything.


----------



## Mannix

Excuse the filthy mirror first of all...

The blazer is a recent purchase, for only $14 shipped, so I thought I'd give it a try today. I think the shoulders are a half inch or so to big, but for the price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Excuse the filthy mirror first of all...
> 
> The blazer is a recent purchase, for only $14 shipped, so I thought I'd give it a try today. I think the shoulders are a half inch or so to big, but for the price I couldn't pass it up.


By the picture, we cannot tell, looks good. I love that kind blazers (probably I'll be wearing one tomorrow), and I'm expecting to buy a double breasted one, mine's too old to wear.
And the tie looks to be vintage. Isn't it? And the square is really nice.

Cheers

V.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> By the picture, we cannot tell, looks good. A love that kind blazers (probably I'll be wearing one tomorrow), and I'm expecting to buy a double breasted one, mine's too old to wear.
> And the tie looks to be vintage. Isn't it? And the square is really nice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thank you. The tie is thrifted, it's a vintage wool one that I got for a dollar. The pocket square (vintage Givenchy) is also thrifted and I think I paid $3. So overall a low cost ensemble today.

I'm also expecting a double breasted one, I bought it from a forum member recently and should be arriving soon.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Brioni polo
Isaia cords
Trafalgar braces
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mysharona

*Change your mood...*

...and change your tie!
This one is Jones New York.


----------



## gnatty8

Thursday, yet another down day in the markets.. Coat is Ermenegildo Zegna, short is Brioni, tie is Versace, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal. Happy Friday tomorrow all..


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Thursday, yet another down day in the markets..


It's stopped being funny, hasn't it... 

Oh well, gotta keep laughing! 



> Coat is Ermenegildo Zegna


Very nice indeed. Zegna has had some really fab windowpanes over the past few years (the windowpane suit of mine upthread is also Zegna).


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Thursday, yet another down day in the markets.. Coat is Ermenegildo Zegna, short is Brioni, tie is Versace, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal. Happy Friday tomorrow all..


Terrific coat. I liked this the first time I saw it... glad to see it again.

Regarding the markets... I put all my money in gold at $640 an oz. It ain't too late to get in on silver, which is pretty low now!
Gold will still be climbing too... you can believe it!


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> It's stopped being funny, hasn't it...
> 
> Oh well, gotta keep laughing!
> 
> Very nice indeed. Zegna has had some really fab windowpanes over the past few years (the windowpane suit of mine upthread is also Zegna).


Very much so.. and yes, keep laughing I say also..

I agree with you on Zegna.. I used to stay away from their clothes for a number of reasons, until a windowpane sportcoat caught my eye a couple of years back.. The rest is history.. Truly good stuff for the price..



mysharona said:


> Terrific coat. I liked this the first time I saw it... glad to see it again.


Thanks! I had forgotten I had the poor thing, and have only managed 2 or 3 wears in the last year.. 

I'll move it to the front of my closet come spring and it should see more action..


----------



## Mr. Moo

Thank you for the comment up there, HF. Great suit - I need something like that in that checkered pattern. Maybe a mid-grey with lighter blue checks...

Edited to show the colors much more accurately. The first picture had a very green cast to it.



















*Jacket:* Hickey Freeman mainline
*Shirt:* Borrelli
*Pants:* Lanificio de Ichia
*Tie:* Thrifted
*Pocket Square:* Saks
*Shoes:* Faconnable
*Socks:* ???
*Belt:* Martin Dingman


----------



## Griff

Hi all, been a while since I've been able to post. Some great ensembles lately!

I'm lucky enough to be on a "Business trip" of sorts (State Debate Championships) so I had my first experience packing tailored clothes. Hope I did well.

Went for something "fun" today:
Blue checked French cuff Shirt
Blue-Grey suit, with paint stripes
Orange and blue checked tie
Black Monks

Taken after a long day, so the tie and PS are mussed up.


----------



## cravat

Some light shopping today, and then accompanying my wife to the contemporary art gallery.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Mr. Moo said:


> Shirt is a little light for my taste, but that is absolutely top notch. Well done.


----------



## Wall

I love everything about that outfit ^^^


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 6*

Final day, attend best student paper award and catch flight out of town in the afternoon.

BB Brown Donegal coat (yes, it is brown, just looks gray thanks to my phonecam)
Blue OCBD
Footjoy bluchers (not pictured, RIP)


----------



## Holdfast

^ You have some fairly bold ties! Most of them I like.


----------



## Scrumhalf

My coats so far are pretty conservative - I'm still building my wardrobe. The ties are one area where I can get a quick splash of color in my outfits on the cheap!


----------



## Tonyp

Mr. Moo said:


> Thank you for the comment up there, HF. Great suit - I need something like that in that checkered pattern. Maybe a mid-grey with lighter blue checks...
> 
> Edited to show the colors much more accurately. The first picture had a very green cast to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Hickey Freeman mainline
> *Shirt:* Borrelli
> *Pants:* Lanificio de Ichia
> *Tie:* Thrifted
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Shoes:* Faconnable
> *Socks:* ???
> *Belt:* Martin Dingman


 MM: Love the outfit. I love Borrelli shirts, Where did you get that one. I just got rid of a couple of shirts in the green family and wanted to replace one. the jacket looks like something from Kiton. I like the fabric, Silk and wool or all wool?


----------



## Mr. Moo

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Mr. Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt is a little light for my taste, but that is absolutely top notch. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM: Love the outfit. I love Borrelli shirts, Where did you get that one. I just got rid of a couple of shirts in the green family and wanted to replace one. the jacket looks like something from Kiton. I like the fabric, Silk and wool or all wool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Tony. I thrifted this shirt, belive it or not. It fits perfect, has no tears or stains or holes, and was $3.50. I thrifted another in a cream/barely green shade as well for the same price in the same condition. I am in love and will be looking for more. Maybe these were your shirts? :idea:
> 
> The jacket is 75% wool and 25% baby alpaca, I believe. It is quite soft despite a wooly appearance.
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Timberland boots
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mannix

This is my "it just snowed 10 inches and I want spring to be here" outfit.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Two Days In One*

Looking good all...yesterday there was no time between working late, then a pitiful trip to MSG to watch my Blueshirts fail miserably again...

Yesterday:
Navy TaT Flannel Blazer
Ercole Bespoke Shirt
BB Cashmere Tie
POW Check Tweed Pants (2 inch cuffs)
Black Belt
Black JV Oxfords
Blue Armani PS


Baby not included...

Today, last day of February and some mild temps here in the borough. 56 deg by 3 PM...

JCrew Blue Gingham Shirt
Pink T&A raw silk tie
JCrew Cashmere Sweater
Bespoke Blazer by Ercole
JCrew vintage slim fit selvedge denim
Asics Onasuka Tigers (rainbow)
JCrew Navy Lobster socks
Pink and Yellow Sunflowers square by Kent Wang











Have a great weekend boys.


----------



## JordanH.

Holdfast said:


> ^ You have some fairly bold ties! Most of them I like.


looks good. i saw North by Northwest today and your suit reminds me of the gray one Cary Grant wore. the fit of it around the shoulders does too.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Looking good all...yesterday there was no time between working late, then a pitiful trip to MSG to watch my Blueshirts fail miserably again...
> 
> Yesterday:
> Navy TaT Flannel Blazer
> Ercole Bespoke Shirt
> BB Cashmere Tie
> POW Check Tweed Pants (2 inch cuffs)
> Black Belt
> Black JV Oxfords
> Blue Armani PS
> 
> 
> Baby not included...
> 
> Today, last day of February and some mild temps here in the borough. 56 deg by 3 PM...
> 
> JCrew Blue Gingham Shirt
> Pink T&A raw silk tie
> JCrew Cashmere Sweater
> Bespoke Blazer by Ercole
> JCrew vintage slim fit selvedge denim
> Asics Onasuka Tigers (rainbow)
> JCrew Navy Lobster socks
> Pink and Yellow Sunflowers square by Kent Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend boys.


Looking good, both outfits are great but those shoes in the second outfit aren't my cup of tea. Everything else is terrific though! Great shirt in your first ensemble. Your daughter is a cutie too btw :icon_smile:


----------



## Vita Su Misura

Mannix said:


> This is my "it just snowed 10 inches and I want spring to be here" outfit.


I have this cardigan in navy....


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> This is my "it just snowed 10 inches and I want spring to be here" outfit.


Fantastic look, esp. the lovely shade of pink in the tie! :aportnoy:



rgrossicone said:


> Asics Onasuka Tigers (rainbow)


Insane & all the better for it. Love them!



JordanH. said:


> looks good. i saw North by Northwest today and your suit reminds me of the gray one Cary Grant wore. the fit of it around the shoulders does too.


If only mine fit as well. Ah well...

Boring professional dress today:


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Fantastic look, esp. the lovely shade of pink in the tie! :aportnoy:
> 
> Boring professional dress today:


Thanks! I recently purchased that tie and was itching to wear it.

Great outfit today, it has a very classic look to it. I really like the structure of the shoulders too.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Fantastic look, esp. the lovely shade of pink in the tie! :aportnoy:
> 
> Insane & all the better for it. Love them!
> 
> If only mine fit as well. Ah well...
> 
> Boring professional dress today:


HF, if that's your boring professional look, I want to be in your profession! Great suit. Does it feel as good as it looks, very rich. What kind of shoes are they?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
RLPL sweater
Trafalgar belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
Grenson balmorals
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> Thanks! I recently purchased that tie and was itching to wear it.


What weave is it? The surface texture looks fab.



> Great outfit today, it has a very classic look to it. I really like the structure of the shoulders too.


Thanks - it's definitely a classic, moderately structured English suit. Ede bespoke (though from a few years ago and more recently retailored a bit to account for some weight loss), and I pretty much asked them do their standard cut for it.



gman-17 said:


> HF, if that's your boring professional look, I want to be in your profession! Great suit. Does it feel as good as it looks, very rich. What kind of shoes are they?


I can't recall the exact fabric, but I don't think it's higher than a S100. Maybe even a touch less, who knows. What I do know is that it's a durable yet comfortable cloth.

Shoes are C&J Welbecks (black medallion semi-brogues, same as worn earlier in the week, so didn't bother taking another snap).

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> What weave is it? The surface texture looks fab.
> 
> Thanks - it's definitely a classic, moderately structured English suit. Ede bespoke (though from a few years ago and more recently retailored a bit to account for some weight loss), and I pretty much asked them do their standard cut for it.
> 
> I can't recall the exact fabric, but I don't think it's higher than a S100. Maybe even a touch less, who knows. What I do know is that it's a durable yet comfortable cloth.
> 
> Shoes are C&J Welbecks (black medallion semi-brogues, same as worn earlier in the week, so didn't bother taking another snap).
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments!


Yes I remember the shoes. I know they are a favorite of yours and they work very well with the suit. I am going to have to get a pair myself.


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> What weave is it? The surface texture looks fab.


Thanks! It's a knit cotton tie, unbranded but made in England. Got it on ebay for 12 bucks. The seller said that it's from the same maker that makes ties for Gieves & Hawkes, whether I believe that is another story. But I like the tie either way.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> Thanks! It's a knit cotton tie, unbranded but made in England. Got it on ebay for 12 bucks. The seller said that it's from the same maker that makes ties for Gieves & Hawkes, whether I believe that is another story. But I like the tie either way.


Yep, not worth worrying about the maker when the item looks good! 

Quiet Sunday for me - grocery shopping in the am, and then I got to try on my second bespoke shirt from Rayner & Sturges via Sartorial Executive.

BIG improvement on the first shirt (which was itself a major advance on RTW), and I think we've more on less got my pattern down right now, so I've ordered a few more now. It's not pictured below, but I'll wear it at some point this week, I'm sure. Soon I'll be able to retire most of my older RTW shirts. Good service & good price - I'm happy. 

Especially so, since it warmed up enough to ditch the coat and sweatervest pictured below by the afternoon...


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LPSS cap
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
Oxxford suit
DK tie
Borrelli shirt
$5 gold piece cufflinks
Cartier belt
Armani socks
TBNY chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mr. Moo

Last night...

Pants are a dark navy chalkstripe.




























*Jacket:* Cucinelli
*Shirt:* Talbott
*Tie:* Faconnable
*Pocket Square:* Saks
*Links:* Talbott
*Pants:* Express
*Shoes:* Doucal's
*Belt:* Dingman


----------



## Wall

Mr. Moo I must applaud you sir!!!


----------



## Delmarco

I have to get me some nice suits.
Good stuff Nr. Moo.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mr Moo...sweet jacket!


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo, that entire ensemble is gorgeous. The color palette is fantastic too!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sunday with my girls...*

First up, the local Diner for a great breakfast (egg white, turkey, peppers, onions, American Cheese Omlette, 2 Pancakes, 2 Sausages, Toast and Jelly...and oh, plenty of coffee). Followed by a day trip shopping with my daughter, wife, and mother to get baby stuff and household items.

BB Three Button Brown, Khaki, Purple Check Double Vented SJ (which my daughter peed all over in Babies R Us, right through her diaper, but thankfully is just deflected off of the coat and on to the floor...great aim!) that was purchased yesterday at the Warehouse Sale on Madison Ave.
JCrew Red Mini Gingham Button Down
CK Brown Belt
BR Dark Brown Chinos
AE Saddle Shoes (from the Thrift Exchange...I love em!)

not pictured, JCrew Brown Houndstooth Newsie Cap, Brown Leather Polo Gloves, and a Brown and Red BR Paisley Silk Scarf.










































I'm so pleased with the fit of the coat...perfect, with no alterations needed...sweet!


----------



## Mannix

Wow, great rg. I like your saddle shoes, I'm searching for a pair right now.


----------



## gman-17

Mr. Moo said:


> Last night...
> 
> Pants are a dark navy chalkstripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Cucinelli
> *Shirt:* Talbott
> *Tie:* Faconnable
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Links:* Talbott
> *Pants:* Express
> *Shoes:* Doucal's
> *Belt:* Dingman


Jacket and links are spot on! Very nice tie as well.


----------



## gman-17

kitonbrioni said:


> LPSS overcoat
> LPSS cap
> LP scarf
> Portolano gloves
> Oxxford suit
> DK tie
> Borrelli shirt
> $5 gold piece cufflinks
> Cartier belt
> Armani socks
> TBNY chelsea boots
> Creed cologne
> Patek watch


I really like those boots and the suit.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Wow, great rg. I like your saddle shoes, I'm searching for a pair right now.


That's one of those things I wasn't sure about, so didn't want to buy new retail...or even discounted new...so I figured I'd wait around the thrift exchange until a pair in my size came up. I love them! And they are so very comfortable from the minute I put them on, which is odd for second hand shoes. I lucked out on those.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Great, great jacket!*

I love the whole outfit...from the jacket to the saddle shoes.

Great look!



rgrossicone said:


> First up, the local Diner for a great breakfast (egg white, turkey, peppers, onions, American Cheese Omlette, 2 Pancakes, 2 Sausages, Toast and Jelly...and oh, plenty of coffee). Followed by a day trip shopping with my daughter, wife, and mother to get baby stuff and household items.
> 
> BB Three Button Brown, Khaki, Purple Check Double Vented SJ (which my daughter peed all over in Babies R Us, right through her diaper, but thankfully is just deflected off of the coat and on to the floor...great aim!) that was purchased yesterday at the Warehouse Sale on Madison Ave.
> JCrew Red Mini Gingham Button Down
> CK Brown Belt
> BR Dark Brown Chinos
> AE Saddle Shoes (from the Thrift Exchange...I love em!)
> 
> not pictured, JCrew Brown Houndstooth Newsie Cap, Brown Leather Polo Gloves, and a Brown and Red BR Paisley Silk Scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased with the fit of the coat...perfect, with no alterations needed...sweet!


----------



## TheSlavik

Mr.Moo, always impressive! Love the links.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Wall said:


> Mr. Moo I must applaud you sir!!!





Delmarco said:


> I have to get me some nice suits.
> Good stuff Nr. Moo.





rgrossicone said:


> Mr Moo...sweet jacket!





Mannix said:


> Mr. Moo, that entire ensemble is gorgeous. The color palette is fantastic too!





gman-17 said:


> Jacket and links are spot on! Very nice tie as well.





TheSlavik said:


> Mr.Moo, always impressive! Love the links.


Thank you all very much for the kind words! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## thunderw21

Sept. 1940-dated Kaufmann tweed suit. 1930s Adam fedora.


----------



## deandbn

Holdfast said:


> Boring professional dress today:


Boring NO

Professional, Smart, Elegant, Classy, Dapper YES


----------



## cravat

A splash of color on a grey day in Helsinki


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> ^ You have some fairly bold ties! Most of them I like.


Great suit, H. And looks perfect on you.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> This is my "it just snowed 10 inches and I want spring to be here" outfit.


Well, well...you wouldn't believe if I tell that here we have almost 18ºC. And last friday reached 21ºC.
The coat is nice, as wel as the tie, Mannix.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Looking good all...yesterday there was no time between working late, then a pitiful trip to MSG to watch my Blueshirts fail miserably again...
> 
> Yesterday:
> Navy TaT Flannel Blazer
> Ercole Bespoke Shirt
> BB Cashmere Tie
> POW Check Tweed Pants (2 inch cuffs)
> Black Belt
> Black JV Oxfords
> Blue Armani PS
> 
> 
> Baby not included...
> 
> Today, last day of February and some mild temps here in the borough. 56 deg by 3 PM...
> 
> JCrew Blue Gingham Shirt
> Pink T&A raw silk tie
> JCrew Cashmere Sweater
> Bespoke Blazer by Ercole
> JCrew vintage slim fit selvedge denim
> Asics Onasuka Tigers (rainbow)
> JCrew Navy Lobster socks
> Pink and Yellow Sunflowers square by Kent Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend boys.


Always looking good, RG. But the little one gains you an advantage:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Boring professional dress


But very elegant, H. But we became used...:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> Last night...
> 
> Pants are a dark navy chalkstripe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Cucinelli
> *Shirt:* Talbott
> *Tie:* Faconnable
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Links:* Talbott
> *Pants:* Express
> *Shoes:* Doucal's
> *Belt:* Dingman


Looking sharp. I think that pockets squares are very important in the one's general look. Once again, here you show it

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*A spot*

As I was telling Mr. Moo, I think ps sometimes are important and may add something to the general look. A colour spot may be welcome in a dark ensemble. 
What do you think about that?


----------



## upr_crust

*New York is swathed in white, but I am swathed in pink - Thomas Pink, as it happens . . .*

Sorry, no pix today, due to the extra time needed to get to work.

New York is having its heaviest snow fall of the season, and I've adjusted my attire a bit to accommodate, but have, by chance, arranged to be wearing a shirt, tie, and cufflinks all from Thomas Pink.

Cream/black POW plaid sports jacket, 2-button, center vent (BB)

Deep cerise herringbone weave shirt, spread collar, double cuffs

Royal blue silk foulard tie, pattern of tiny snails and hedgehogs in lighter blue and yellow (TP vintage 2001)

Oval lapis, silver and vermeil cufflinks, chain backs, the oval stones bisected with a silver-gilt ribbed band on sterling mounts

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black gabardine wool trousers, pleated and cuffed (Frank Stella, NYC)

Black patterned mid-calf socks, hidden by

Black Dan Post cowboy boots

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trench coat, navy wool detachable collar (via Syms)

Black/green/red tartan cashmere scarf (B. Altman, NYC - at this point, vintage clothing, as Altman's has long been closed)

Navy/light blue/scarlet longitudinally striped woven wool scarf (BB)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to brave the elements today (even unto taking a jaunt to the BB warehouse sale - an easy ride on the subway from my office).


----------



## gnatty8

cravat said:


> A splash of color on a grey day in Helsinki


Well done, I like everything here..


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> Sept. 1940-dated Kaufmann tweed suit. 1930s Adam fedora.


I love the drama in your outfits.



themanfromlisbon said:


> A colour spot may be welcome in a dark ensemble.


Very true I think. The trick of course is getting the balance right. I like both your orange square against the brown and Moo's red/magenta against the grey. Both are interesting contrasts.



Holdfast said:


> ...then I got to try on my second bespoke shirt from Rayner & Sturges via Sartorial Executive.
> 
> BIG improvement on the first shirt (which was itself a major advance on RTW), and I think we've more on less got my pattern down right now, so I've ordered a few more now... Soon I'll be able to retire most of my older RTW shirts. Good service & good price - I'm happy.


Pic of the new shirt below. Not a good pose to assess fit, I know, but I'm happy with that aspect now, and just wanted a fun photo to show you guys:

And what I wore today on top of it:


----------



## mogultv

Perfect as always!!!:icon_smile:



thunderw21 said:


> Sept. 1940-dated Kaufmann tweed suit. 1930s Adam fedora.


----------



## AndrewRogers

cravat said:


> A splash of color on a grey day in Helsinki


Great in a devil may care type of way


----------



## JordanH.

*cross posted from style forum

a couple low quality photos for your viewing displeasure:
just got out of class








favorite pocket square: thrifted bright red with blue/green/grey/barely tan paisley








close up of the pocket square; usually doesn't look so orangish








and my penny loafers/ old navy socks. i want some more of the socks


----------



## Zafonic

Mr. Moo said:


> Last night...
> 
> Pants are a dark navy chalkstripe.


Not only are the clothes superb but your photos are too - fantastic!


----------



## Zafonic

The photo doesn't show the actual colours and design pattern of the shirt very well - I should have taken a close up!










...and the socks got crumpled!:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLP turtleneck
Prada belt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
Grenson boots
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## welldressedfellow

You need to have the sleeves shortened a bit,unless you don't like showing cuff for some reason.



Zafonic said:


> The photo doesn't show the actual colours and design pattern of the shirt very well - I should have taken a close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the socks got crumpled!:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Zafonic

I agree  I don't often show my cuffs though - just a personal choice. I hardly ever wear French cuffs.


----------



## Cary Grant

Felt like "breaking the rules"  and being different today... so wearing a flannel DB as an "odd jacket"... no vest. Seaward & Steans wool tie; vintage Tammis Keefe linen hanky. Simon Miller selvedge, Rider wingtip boots.


----------



## ErikinWest

Huzzah I'm back!

Sorry for the lighting. The camera has really distorted some of the colours/images, and there are some splotches of random light????





Cheers,
Erik

Forgot to take a photo of my cuffs. Oh well, next time.


----------



## Mr. Moo

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking sharp. I think that pockets squares are very important in the one's general look. Once again, here you show it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.





Zafonic said:


> Not only are the clothes superb but your photos are too - fantastic!


Thank you both for the compliments.


----------



## Miket61

Cary Grant said:


> Felt like "breaking the rules"  and being different today... so wearing a flannel DB as an "odd jacket"... no vest. Seaward & Steans wool tie; vintage Tammis Keefe linen hanky. Simon Miller selvedge, Rider wingtip boots.


Makeup by Hirschfeld. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Zafonic said:


> I agree  I don't often show my cuffs though - just a personal choice. I hardly ever wear French cuffs.


Warning: Very blunt and honest advice ahead!

The real problem I see here is that your jacket looks oddly proportioned with the sleeves down to your thumbs like that, especially given that the skirt is shorter than normal. No offence, but this isn't a matter of preference... it simply looks badly fitted. On top of that, showing cuff isn't an exclusive thing to French cuffs. Single cuffs look just as good when a bit shows, as Kennedy demonstrates below. Shorten the sleeves to your wrist and I guarantee the suit will look much better and, by extension, _you_ will like it much better. (This is not a Men's Wearhouse guarantee!) I hope you take this as constructive criticism and not an attack on your style preferences. :teacha:


----------



## Zafonic

Hi Jovan

I appreciate the constructive criticism - I shall re-assess the fitting of the suit/sleeves, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## cravat

We'll call this one an academic power outfit


----------



## upr_crust

*There seems to be a trend for camel's hair blazers today . . .*

. . . it must be the cold weather between NYC and Helsinki.





































It is quite frosty here in NYC today - I am happy for the insulating properties of camel's hair.

Camel's hair blazer, 3-button, 2-to-button, center vent (BB)

Black/white/yellow bold check shirt, white spread collar, white button cuffs (Hilditch & Key, circa 1985 - a hand-me-down)

Solid dark green silk natte weave tie (Barney's via warehouse sale, several years ago)

Multi-colour green/ochre silk pocket square (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Grey wool gabardine trousers, pleated & cuffed (BB)

Black patterned mid-calf socks, hidden by

Black Dan Post cowboy boots (the streets of NYC are still sloppy with slush)

Patou for Men

For outerwear:

Brown herringbone weave D/B overcoat (BB - from the warehouse sale, purchased yesterday. The coat came with a free Xmas panettone, which weighed more than the coat did!)

Solid light green cashmere scarf (RLPL)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Not shown - navy/light blue/red longitudinally striped woven wool scarf (BB)

Barely enough insulation for today's bitterly cold weather in NYC, but perhaps with a modicum of style.


----------



## wingman

Wonderful coat, shirt, and boots, UC. 
(P.S.-- I think the cold is from Pluto.)


----------



## thunderw21

-1940s belted back suede leather jacket
-flannel shirt
-vintage Stratoliner fedora


----------



## mysharona

JordanH. said:


> i want some more of the socks


I have those socks!


----------



## mysharona

Hello! Been away for a few days. I caught up. RG- I love the bold sneakers paired with a tailored blazer. Cheers!
Today's ensemble...
Cashmere jacket: Corbin
"T-Weave" shirt- Claiborne
Silk tie: Jones NY
PS: T. Harris London
Tiebar: T&Co.
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Polo RL
Watch: Panerai


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> Felt like "breaking the rules"  and being different today... so wearing a flannel DB as an "odd jacket"... no vest. Seaward & Steans wool tie; vintage Tammis Keefe linen hanky. Simon Miller selvedge, Rider wingtip boots.


I like this a lot, but I think I'd like it even more with unrolled jeans (or at least rolled lower).



cravat said:


> We'll call this one an academic power outfit


:icon_smile_big: It's pretty good.



upr_crust said:


> Brown herringbone weave D/B overcoat (BB - from the warehouse sale, purchased yesterday. The coat came with a free Xmas panettone, which weighed more than the coat did!)


Wonderful overcoat! Just be careful not to have too much of the panettone, or you'll have to pay for alterations (maybe this is the dastardly scheme behind the free food!)

Threw a tan raincoat over the top of this outfit. A wise precaution; the heavens opened later in the day:


----------



## Cary Grant

Yes Holdfaast- I actually wore them unrolled the latter half of the day... lsitening to the Clash all morning put me in a 1979 frame of mind.


----------



## upr_crust

*With me, it doesn't even take that much to get me to overeat . . .*

. . . I'm quite capable of "self-temptation" without consorting with stray panettone.

For the record, however, I am having alteration work done at Brooks for some of the things that I've bought in the past, but for the purpose of having the items taken in, not let out (a fact that I still find quite amazing, but apparently true).



Holdfast said:


> Wonderful overcoat! Just be careful not to have too much of the panettone, or you'll have to pay for alterations (maybe this is the dastardly scheme behind the free food!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
RLP hoodie
Trafalgar belt
Valentini cords
Zegna socks
Ferragamo boots
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mannix

I like the boots kitonbrioni^^^


----------



## dshell

thunderw21 said:


> -1940s belted back suede leather jacket
> -flannel shirt
> -vintage Stratoliner fedora


Are these also some special vintage denim trousers?


----------



## thunderw21

dshell said:


> Are these also some special vintage denim trousers?


Wal-Mart special (along with the flannel shirt). :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## davemx66

*.......*



kitonbrioni said:


> RLP overcoat
> PS scarf
> NM gloves
> RLP hoodie
> Trafalgar belt
> Valentini cords
> Zegna socks
> Ferragamo boots
> Boucheron Cologne
> Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Top half and the bottom half look fine on their own, but they do not work well together IMO. First off, a DB coat is a more formal option as a sportcoat to begin with, so does not work well with denim, which is the polar opposite of formal. I like the denim and boots in particular though, and this could have looked good with a SB sportcoat and no tie..


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some Inner Warmth for the Outer Cold*

RL Polo Cashmere Plaid Blazer
BR Ribbed Sweater
American Living Doggie Tie
JCrew Red Mini Gingham BD Shirt
BR Belt
APC New Standards
Red Wing Boots
15 year old glasses (Armani from when I was in HS)

and a new facial hair look...

Mannix, you have inspired me to sweater/blazer it way more often...thanks!


----------



## Mannix

I'm liking this rg--nice fit to everything too!

I absolutely love sweaters under sportcoats, not only for the look but for the extra layer when it's -10 out like this morning. Keep it up!

Addition: nice specs btw


----------



## upr_crust

*Since I never see your photos while at work . . .*

. . . I forget to compliment you on your eternally fine taste.

Let me make amends now :icon_smile: -as always, superb.


----------



## cravat

We've gone patterned today.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Top half and the bottom half look fine on their own, but they do not work well together IMO. First off, a DB coat is a more formal option as a sportcoat to begin with, so does not work well with denim, which is the polar opposite of formal. I like the denim and boots in particular though, and this could have looked good with a SB sportcoat and no tie..


Which is how I generally wear it. Yeah- a somewhat failed experiment.


----------



## upr_crust

*Formal suit, transitional footwear . . .*

. . the streets are still somewhat sloppy in NYC.





































The weather in NYC is still quite cold, though not as foully windy as it was yesterday. The streets are partially cleaned, from dint of shoveling and salting, and the effect of a full day of sunshine on the pavement, allowing me to give up the full boot solution for the ankle boots worn today (with Vibram sole).

Grey stripe 3-piece 3-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers, lapelled waistcoat (BB Regent)

Blue/white striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB GF)

Purple silk jacquard tie (BB)

Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks, stud backs (Museum of Fine Arts, Boston)

Vintage watch chain

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Cole Haan, via Syms)

Black ankle monk strap boots, thin Vibram sole (Bruno Magli, via C21)

Hermes Equipage

For outerwear:

Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)

Navy cashmere scarf, oversized (Zegna)

Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

To Wingman - I've had the boots for several years - can't remember when I bought them, so I have no idea if Bruno Magli has something similar currently.


----------



## wingman

Very cool ankle boots, UprC. Very sharp, if you will. I remember you posting a burgundy version, but 
I've been looking for some black ones for sometime. I'll check out Bruno Magli- thank you.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> and a new facial hair look...





upr_crust said:


> . . . I forget to compliment you on your eternally fine taste.
> 
> Let me make amends now :icon_smile: -as always, superb.


Ah, too kind; thank you! Your camelhair polo coat remains an object of my admiration & not a little envy!


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Ah, too kind; thank you! Your camelhair polo coat remains an object of my admiration & not a little envy!


That is an excellent tie. I love it when the tie has some true pop but blends in as well.


----------



## mogultv

I'm coveting your over coat. That is a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



upr_crust said:


> . . the streets are still somewhat sloppy in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather in NYC is still quite cold, though not as foully windy as it was yesterday. The streets are partially cleaned, from dint of shoveling and salting, and the effect of a full day of sunshine on the pavement, allowing me to give up the full boot solution for the ankle boots worn today (with Vibram sole).
> 
> Grey stripe 3-piece 3-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers, lapelled waistcoat (BB Regent)
> 
> Blue/white striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (BB GF)
> 
> Purple silk jacquard tie (BB)
> 
> Sterling silver Celtic knot cufflinks, stud backs (Museum of Fine Arts, Boston)
> 
> Vintage watch chain
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket.
> 
> Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Black ribbed OTC socks (Cole Haan, via Syms)
> 
> Black ankle monk strap boots, thin Vibram sole (Bruno Magli, via C21)
> 
> Hermes Equipage
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Camel's hair D/B polo coat (BB)
> 
> Navy cashmere scarf, oversized (Zegna)
> 
> Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)
> 
> To Wingman - I've had the boots for several years - can't remember when I bought them, so I have no idea if Bruno Magli has something similar currently.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> That is an excellent tie. I love it when the tie has some true pop but blends in as well.


Thanks. Today's photos are pretty bad though; it looks better in the flesh.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Lovely color, Holdfast!

Also, I was one of the early skeptics of your beard but I'm digging it now that it has had a chance to grow out evenly!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, holdfast and mogul, for the compliments . . .*

. . . on my polo coat.

I must have had a moment of prescience when I bought the coat (several years ago, at Brooks, on the morning of Dec. 26th, before 1:00 PM, when they had an extra discount on the sale price of it) - the price has risen sharply since buying it - I am unsure whether or not I could afford to replace it now.

Methinks that the camels have unionized . . . :icon_smile_big:

However, it is a wonderfully warm coat, though its light colour does make me very conscious of every source of potential dirt (its only notable disadvantage).


----------



## Buster Brown

Excellent ensemble! I really like the shirt and tie and think this is a great example of 'dressing up' a camel hair sportcoat.



upr_crust said:


>


I love this jacket. The construction looks great and the fit is spot on.



rgrossicone said:


>


Casual ensemble for me today:























Wool vest by Lands' End
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Cotton corduroys by Dockers
AE Delrays in chili


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
RLP sweater
Malo cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mannix




----------



## Jovan

No chance of tucking in the breast pocket flap to add a silk square? :icon_smile_big:

Is the sport coat by RLPL? I remember seeing one with that detail at one point.



Holdfast said:


> Ah, too kind; thank you! Your camelhair polo coat remains an object of my admiration & not a little envy!


Don't know if I've said it before, but your tailor makes some amazingly shaped, full peak... er, _pointed_ lapels.* The suit, if not for the trousers, would look at home in a James Stewart or Clark Gable movie.

*Sator, I hope you're happy.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Trade Deadline Wheelin' and Dealin'*

So, my blueshirts picked up a couple of guys that are unrestricted at the end of the year...potentially helping this year, and freeing up cap space next year. Prucha will be missed.

In a non-sequetor, I wore my new Bookster brown jacket...

3 Btn Autumn Leaf, 2 vents
Bespoke Blue and White check (Ercole)
Polo RL Blue, Red, and Green Striped Tie
Hugo Boss Cotton Khaki Trousers
Trickers Brogued Boots (as Upr said, still a bit slick here in the city)
BB Newsie Cap
BR Silk Scarf
Family Heirloom DB Camel Coat (circa 1970's) not pictured
Brown Swiss Army Watch





































Lets Go Rangers!


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Which is how I generally wear it. Yeah- a somewhat failed experiment.


Hey, nothing wrong with that, and I sure have my share of those.. Style is about taking risks with what one wears, and risk does not always pan out the way we want it to.. I really do like the separate elements, and they fit you very well..


----------



## Srynerson

Mannix said:


>


The pocket square and vest go fantastic together! :icon_smile:


----------



## cravat




----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Back after a little absence*



Buster Brown said:


> Excellent ensemble! I really like the shirt and tie and think this is a great example of 'dressing up' a camel hair sportcoat.
> 
> I love this jacket. The construction looks great and the fit is spot on.
> 
> Casual ensemble for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool vest by Lands' End
> Cotton shirt by Lands' End
> Cotton corduroys by Dockers
> AE Delrays in chili


Wow, BB. I really dig that outfit. Like specially the knitwear, It's beautiful

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


>


You look great, Mannix!

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> So, my blueshirts picked up a couple of guys that are unrestricted at the end of the year...potentially helping this year, and freeing up cap space next year. Prucha will be missed.
> 
> In a non-sequetor, I wore my new Bookster brown jacket...
> 
> 3 Btn Autumn Leaf, 2 vents
> Bespoke Blue and White check (Ercole)
> Polo RL Blue, Red, and Green Striped Tie
> Hugo Boss Cotton Khaki Trousers
> Trickers Brogued Boots (as Upr said, still a bit slick here in the city)
> BB Newsie Cap
> BR Silk Scarf
> Family Heirloom DB Camel Coat (circa 1970's) not pictured
> Brown Swiss Army Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets Go Rangers!


Looking sharp, RG. Your coat is terrific. Very, very nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Winter's Return...*

































I've been out a couple of days, and it's good to be back and see some ensembles out there (Upr, I've not comment but you are always amazing because you are so careful about your look, what I really appreciate)
Unfortunately, I was expecting spring to stay, but it's gone and winter's back. So, let's open the closet and let the wools back again.

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something bold for a Thursday . . .*

An experiment in pattern mixing - let's hope that the test tubes don't blow up in the laboratory . . .





































Today's suit is fresh from being altered to fit my somewhat thinner body (the fitter at my local Brooks is looking to play diet enforcer - the suit is QUITE fitted - no afternoon snacks for me anymore). It is a pleasure for it not to be overly loose, in any case.

Today's ensemble is something of an experiment. As much as I like today's shirt, it is problematic to match to anything but the plainest suits. I am hoping that the contrast of light/dark between today's shirt and suit is enough to provide some visual balance.

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

Bold blue graph check on white shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Red/blue silk jacquard tie, pattern of interlocking chains (Paolo Gucci, via C21)

Venetian glass cufflinks, clear over gold leaf over cobalt (C21)

Blue/red silk pocket square (Polo, via C21)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Santoni, via C21)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Navy cashmere S/B overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Orange/blue/green silk scarf (Hickey-Freeman)

Navy fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to face a milder sunny Thursday in NYC, no?

BTW, thanks, Lisbon, for your compliments in your latest posting. It's always a pleasure to see what you've posted as well - your style is perfectly relaxed and natural, yet clever and sophisticated.


----------



## Mannix

Srynerson said:


> The pocket square and vest go fantastic together! :icon_smile:


Thanks, both are among my favorites and get lots of use.



themanfromlisbon said:


> You look great, Mannix!
> 
> V


Thank you! Nice to see you back...


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> I've been out a couple of days, and it's good to be back and see some ensembles out there (Upr, I've not comment but you are always amazing because you are so careful about your look, what I really appreciate)
> Unfortunately, I was expecting spring to stay, but it's gone and winter's back. So, let's open the closet and let the wools back again.
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


I really like the knit tie and split toe bluchers...looking great!


----------



## Delmarco

Attending an important Conference today, away on business.

I'm wearing Brooks Brothers everything. The overcoat is Michael Kors.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> An experiment in pattern mixing - let's hope that the test tubes don't blow up in the laboratory . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's suit is fresh from being altered to fit my somewhat thinner body (the fitter at my local Brooks is looking to play diet enforcer - the suit is QUITE fitted - no afternoon snacks for me anymore). It is a pleasure for it not to be overly loose, in any case.


No explosions seen from here. Great pinstripes on the suit- and you even continue them into your socks, as it were.
Snazzy monks. And I like the plum tie.

I applaud (and envy, don't tell anyone) your weight loss....are you doing tea and cigarettes?


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, wingman . . .*

The tie is actually a deep scarlet, with cobalt blue chains running up and down it, which photographs as a plum colour (the camera, like the eye, mixes the two colours together).

As for the weight loss, it was achieved by a reduction of processed carbs, and a lot of aerobic stimulation (four days a week of stationary bicycle). The latest weight loss was only about 10 pounds.

I like tea - I loathe cigarettes.



wingman said:


> No explosions seen from here. Great pinstripes on the suit- and you even continue them into your socks, as it were.
> Snazzy monks. And I like the plum tie.
> 
> I applaud (and envy, don't tell anyone) your weight loss....are you doing tea and cigarettes?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> An experiment in pattern mixing - let's hope that the test tubes don't blow up in the laboratory . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's suit is fresh from being altered to fit my somewhat thinner body (the fitter at my local Brooks is looking to play diet enforcer - the suit is QUITE fitted - no afternoon snacks for me anymore). It is a pleasure for it not to be overly loose, in any case.
> 
> Red/blue silk jacquard tie, pattern of interlocking chains (Paolo Gucci, via C21)
> 
> Penhaligon's Racquets


Thanks Upr.

Today, you look great. Your tie looks like one of my Ferragamo's. And I'm pleased to see that we have similar taste about the colognes: Penhaligon's, Floris...Acqua di Parma, perhaps?

Now, I've not much to envy, but there's something about me that pleases me in a way: I keep my weight since I was 18. How about that?:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Delmarco said:


> Attending an important Conference today, away on business.
> 
> I'm wearing Brooks Brothers everything. The overcoat is Michael Kors.


You look very good: the overcoat is great, and the suit looks fine. But there's something about the tie (nothing about the pattern) that I cannot describe: perhaps it looks too "plastic"?

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Hello again!
Please share comments if so inclined: 
I recently picked up this cashmere blazer by Corbin. It is black with tortoise-shell buttons. I think I am doing ok... always somewhat befuddled by the juxtapostition of black and brown. Let me know what you think.
Jacket: Corbin
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene, Egyptian cotton
Tie: Ivy Crew
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Shoes: Bostonian premier (I know, I know! I shined them and forgot sole-dressing!)
Watch: Rolex


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Holdfast

Some really impressive looks today - well done ALL!


----------



## mysharona

Wow. Absolutely PERFECT!



DocHolliday said:


>


----------



## Mannix

Nice ensembles today! I love the peak lapels and bold stripes Holdfast! DocHoliday, that's one awesome sportcoat...nice chukka's too!


----------



## Jovan

Delmarco said:


> Attending an important Conference today, away on business.
> 
> I'm wearing Brooks Brothers everything. The overcoat is Michael Kors.


Looks good, and classic (grey suit with navy overcoat is a sure choice), but I'd like to see the trousers, shoes, and belt if you're wearing one as well as a shot without the overcoat. It'll give us a better sense of how you put everything together.



Holdfast said:


> Some really impressive looks today - well done ALL!


My compliments go to your tailor same as your last outfit.


----------



## davemx66

*It's the dimple...*



Delmarco said:


> Attending an important Conference today, away on business.
> 
> I'm wearing Brooks Brothers everything. The overcoat is Michael Kors.


Looks OK to me, except for the dimple on your tie :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Gideon Reader

*Well this IS my dress down Thursday*

Not only is this my dress down Thursday, it is my first post on this, the Ask Andy Forum.
I am NOT wearing flame retardant jocky shorts so hang in there for a bit, and work with me.
What am I wearing? Well lets start (from the ground up)with a 55 years old pair of Tony Lama boots of what "usta" be a sort of Cordovan color but now is a lighter scarred and worn darkish brown with cherry overtones ten tops. I still hand polish with Cordovan Kiwi.

It is in it's gazillionth re-soling. But with or without socks it feels like my feet are enencumbered by anything. A second skin, if you will.
Underwear is WalMart Hanes stuff, Who could care if they feel good and does the job it is intended to do?
Then come the Levis. Good ones. I paid about $7.00 or $8.00 so they must be good.
Pale bluish, almost white after so many washings. I bought these all cotton jeans in the early 70's. They did not wear out so I never changed them. They fit right and I like them. No embelishment or artificial wear. soft as a handkerchief. They are , well,...honest.
Next is an old (80'ish LLBean Polo. Still dark navy blue. I ought to s__tcan it because it has a small tear at the left shoulder seam, but I like the shirt. It is,...lucky. I was wearing it when I found "Jack the Cat" as a kitten under my car, and who is now an old soldier, as brainless as day one,in my family.
A 1.50 Matt DelFatti Cordovan stitched double belt with a rectangular buckle of hammered shined brass, keeps my modesty in check. Thick and stout it holds the Sparks #1 Heritage IWB Holster that recieves my Sig-P228 (9mm)and it's matching single mag carrier.
I have to be on the street today, doing sundry household duties and I will have my regular everyday un-dress Rolex steel Submariner (bought in London in 1960) and my new Emerson Karambit folder for company. The minimalist Coach short fold Cordovan wallet is getting a little rough around the edges but I cannot find a suitable mini to repalce it. Lately coach is not what it once was.(Is THAT going to get me in any trouble?) If anyone herein knows of one (a decent high quality mini wallet) please advise and you will earm my vast appreciation for an eon or two.
Chilly out. I top off the shebang with an original Naval Service(Marines)old brown leather G8 jacket. My thin spot is protected by an Aerovation long brim, and Randolph Concords in the now discontinued 68mm AGX, I think they called it. (Kind of dark grey and good for flying or driving)
OK, OK. I know. Not too elegant. But for today,... it suits right down to the ground. 
Now this weekend, well that will be dinner out and theater time. Stay tuned for something a bit different, slightly more "civilized".
Gid


----------



## Mannix

Gideon Reader said:


> Not only is this my dress down Thursday, it is my first post on this, the Ask Andy Forum.
> I am NOT wearing flame retardant jocky shorts so hang in there for a bit, and work with me.
> What am I wearing? Well lets start (from the ground up)with a 55 years old pair of Tony Lama boots of what "usta" be a sort of Cordovan color but now is a lighter scarred and worn darkish brown with cherry overtones ten tops. I still hand polish with Cordovan Kiwi.
> 
> It is in it's gazillionth re-soling. But with or without socks it feels like my feet are enencumbered by anything. A second skin, if you will.
> Underwear is WalMart Hanes stuff, Who could care if they feel good and does the job it is intended to do?
> Then come the Levis. Good ones. I paid about $7.00 or $8.00 so they must be good.
> Pale bluish, almost white after so many washings. I bought these all cotton jeans in the early 70's. They did not wear out so I never changed them. They fit right and I like them. No embelishment or artificial wear. soft as a handkerchief. They are , well,...honest.
> Next is an old (80'ish LLBean Polo. Still dark navy blue. I ought to s__tcan it because it has a small tear at the left shoulder seam, but I like the shirt. It is,...lucky. I was wearing it when I found "Jack the Cat" as a kitten under my car, and who is now an old soldier, as brainless as day one,in my family.
> A 1.50 Matt DelFatti Cordovan stitched double belt with a rectangular buckle of hammered shined brass, keeps my modesty in check. Thick and stout it holds the Sparks #1 Heritage IWB Holster that recieves my Sig-P228 (9mm)and it's matching single mag carrier.
> I have to be on the street today, doing sundry household duties and I will have my regular everyday un-dress Rolex steel Submariner (bought in London in 1960) and my new Emerson Karambit folder for company. The minimalist Coach short fold Cordovan wallet is getting a little rough around the edges but I cannot find a suitable mini to repalce it. Lately coach is not what it once was.(Is THAT going to get me in any trouble?) If anyone herein knows of one (a decent high quality mini wallet) please advise and you will earm my vast appreciation for an eon or two.
> Chilly out. I top off the shebang with an original Naval Service(Marines)old brown leather G8 jacket. My thin spot is protected by an Aerovation long brim, and Randolph Concords in the now discontinued 68mm AGX, I think they called it. (Kind of dark grey and good for flying or driving)
> OK, OK. I know. Not too elegant. But for today,... it suits right down to the ground.
> Now this weekend, well that will be dinner out and theater time. Stay tuned for something a bit different, slightly more "civilized".
> Gid


Welcome to AAAC! We like pictures btw...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
RLPL polo
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> So, my blueshirts picked up a couple of guys that are unrestricted at the end of the year...potentially helping this year, and freeing up cap space next year. Prucha will be missed.
> 
> In a non-sequetor, I wore my new Bookster brown jacket...
> 
> 3 Btn Autumn Leaf, 2 vents
> Bespoke Blue and White check (Ercole)
> Polo RL Blue, Red, and Green Striped Tie
> Hugo Boss Cotton Khaki Trousers
> Trickers Brogued Boots (as Upr said, still a bit slick here in the city)
> BB Newsie Cap
> BR Silk Scarf
> Family Heirloom DB Camel Coat (circa 1970's) not pictured
> Brown Swiss Army Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets Go Rangers!


lol, facial hair, hat, and scarf make me think of a French man. nice though, did get pulled off well.


----------



## Tonyp

Doc, Nice SC what make? I have the same chukkas if they are the BB peal chukkas. I got them last year on sale for a steal. They are very comfortable.


----------



## rgrossicone

JordanH. said:


> lol, facial hair, hat, and scarf make me think of a French man. nice though, did get pulled off well.


Merci!


----------



## Jovan

davemx66 said:


> Looks OK to me, except for the dimple on your tie :icon_smile_wink:


I think it looks fine as is... think of it as _sprezzatura_.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Thursday's Thaw*

BB Brown with Purple Check Sport Coat
BB Non-iron Ecru Shirt
Canali Purple Tie
Armani Purple Square
Brown Banana Republic Cotton Khakis
AE Saddle Shoes
JCrew Drivers Cap
Ray Ban Aviators


























meow...


----------



## DocHolliday

Tonyp said:


> Doc, Nice SC what make? I have the same chukkas if they are the BB peal chukkas. I got them last year on sale for a steal. They are very comfortable.


Good eye, Tony. They're the Peals, from the sale. I also find them extremely comfortable.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> An experiment in pattern mixing - let's hope that the test tubes don't blow up in the laboratory . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> Today's suit is fresh from being altered to fit my somewhat thinner body (the fitter at my local Brooks is looking to play diet enforcer - the suit is QUITE fitted - no afternoon snacks for me anymore). It is a pleasure for it not to be overly loose, in any case.
> 
> Today's ensemble is something of an experiment. As much as I like today's shirt, it is problematic to match to anything but the plainest suits. I am hoping that the contrast of light/dark between today's shirt and suit is enough to provide some visual balance.
> 
> Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)
> 
> Bold blue graph check on white shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
> 
> Red/blue silk jacquard tie, pattern of interlocking chains (Paolo Gucci, via C21)
> 
> Venetian glass cufflinks, clear over gold leaf over cobalt (C21)
> 
> Blue/red silk pocket square (Polo, via C21)
> 
> Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> Navy ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)
> 
> Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Santoni, via C21)
> 
> Penhaligon's Racquets
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy cashmere S/B overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)
> 
> Orange/blue/green silk scarf (Hickey-Freeman)
> 
> Navy fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)
> 
> Enough attire to face a milder sunny Thursday in NYC, no?
> 
> BTW, thanks, Lisbon, for your compliments in your latest posting. It's always a pleasure to see what you've posted as well - your style is perfectly relaxed and natural, yet clever and sophisticated.


Upper Crust, I like the new of the shirt. It really makes a difference. Suit looks quite rich!!!


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> V.


Welcome back- I like the pindot tie.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Some really impressive looks today - well done ALL!


I'm really liking the chunky purple chalk stripe.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


>


That's great, Doc 
Here, everybody can see that a good cut makes the diference. But the individual taste makes ALL the difference.
To me, here, all seems perfect.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Some really impressive looks today - well done ALL!


Looking sharp, H. Getting a party?:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks Mannix and CG!

Looking elegant, CG. But tell me, what kind of shirt is that? I've never seen that kind of collar...

Cheers

V.


----------



## cravat

Working from home today. Excuse the shirtsleeve, I think it got pulled back as I reached for the camera button on the photo booth.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking elegant, CG. But tell me, what kind of shirt is that? I've never seen that kind of collar...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thank you V. That's called a "curved spread" collar.


----------



## upr_crust

*Playing with one's "toys", new, newly altered, and old . . .*

A relaxed finish for the week . . .





































Today's attire is a mixture of the very new, the newly renewed and the old - one hopes in some form of visual harmony.

Camel's hair 3-button, 2-to-button sports jackets (BB)

Beige-pink striped shirt, white straight collar, button cuffs (Latham House - a hand-me-down from a shop 20 years gone)

Green silk Ferragamo tie, pattern of Chinese acrobats in yellow/blue/red

Burgundy belt (Perry Ellis via Syms)

Brown wool worsted trousers (BB - freshly slimmed down via BB's tailors)

Brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Burgundy penny loafers (J & M model name Reegan)

Floris Cefiro

For outerwear:

Brown D/B herringbone overcoat (BB - the recent warehouse sale)

Cashmere tartan scarf (Scotch House, London, circa 1984)

Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to make it through a blessedly mild day in NYC, perhaps.


----------



## upr_crust

*Such elegance, seemingly in the middle of nowhere . . .*

. . . thanks for both the effort to dress and for the photos - excellent!


----------



## upr_crust

*That jacket fits you to a fare-thee-well, Doc - a superb ensemble . . .*

. . . from head (well, neck at least), to toe.



DocHolliday said:


>


----------



## Cary Grant

upr_crust said:


> . . . thanks for both the effort to dress and for the photos - excellent!


Thanks Upr!

Just realized my shirt cuffs disappeared... must have been tucked up in the sleeve.


----------



## dchandler2

Delmarco said:


> Attending an important Conference today, away on business.
> 
> I'm wearing Brooks Brothers everything. The overcoat is Michael Kors.


Nice look. I would have liked to have seen a view of the entire outfit with and without the overcoat to get the full perspective.

Well done.


----------



## dchandler2

*Nice look!*



DocHolliday said:


>


Nice suede boots. Who makes those? I recently purchased a pair similar to those during the A.E. sale.

Never mind. I just saw the OP. Nice boots


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


This pic is great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos sportscoat
RLPL hoodie
BJ belt
Levis 501
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

cravat said:


> Working from home today. Excuse the shirtsleeve, I think it got pulled back as I reached for the camera button on the photo booth.


You have a knack for putting together consistently solid choices.. I like this a lot, very nice casual look!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Gman - it's the first time that I've tried . . .*

. . . wearing a shirt with that bold a graph check against a striped suit - it seems to have worked. As for the suit itself, I picked it up on sale at Brooks on 44th and Madison at the end of a season several years ago, and it's fast becoming one of my favourites.



gman-17 said:


> Upper Crust, I like the new of the shirt. It really makes a difference. Suit looks quite rich!!!


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . wearing a shirt with that bold a graph check against a striped suit - it seems to have worked. As for the suit itself, I picked it up on sale at Brooks on 44th and Madison at the end of a season several years ago, and it's fast becoming one of my favourites.


Well, I think it did. Thanks for overlooking the poor syntax in that post as well.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cravat

This is one of my favorite weekend outfits during the colder months. I only worry at times that it might be too matchy-matchy. Regardless, its comfortable and doesn't look sloppy, I hope.


----------



## Holdfast

Casual Saturday. Spot the difference.


----------



## MjM

You shaved off the beard... I say you grow it back.


----------



## gnatty8

Playing catch up, earlier this week. Coat is Isaia, shirt is Polo, tie is Brooks Brothers, trousers are Polo, shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza:



Damnit, forgot a square..


----------



## gnatty8

Yesterday, sunshine seemed to wash out the color a bit, very dark charcoal. Suit is Polo, shirt is Eton, tie is RLPL, and shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza:


----------



## Gurdon

*Another casual day*

Greenish herringbone wool cap from Ireland

Harris tweed jacket in a light plaid (yellow, green, red and blue)

Quite old (The collar's been turned and there are a couple of frayed spots.) light blue LL Bean OCBD

Medium light brown belt with stitching along the edges

Levi's 505's

Navy wool dress socks, from England, I think

Bespoke Cleverley medium brown semi-brogue Adelides

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday, sunshine seemed to wash out the color a bit, very dark charcoal. Suit is Polo, shirt is Eton, tie is RLPL, and shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza:


Phenomenal!! I love that.


----------



## gman-17

Gents,

It has been a while. It's Sat and I had to go to the Audi dealer today, so I went a little Eurotrashy. Channeling our good friend RG--not sure I pull it off as well.

You have seen the jacket before

Shirt is from Mark Shale--I don't know who made it.

Jeans are G-Star

Belt is Mezlan

Shoes Ferragamo

Socks--none (apologies to the purists). I had the loafers resoled and they do not fit me with socks on. I don't know why.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/Cas.jpg


I like this.



gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday, sunshine seemed to wash out the color a bit, very dark charcoal. Suit is Polo, shirt is Eton, tie is RLPL, and shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza


Very fun suit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Hermes pocket-square
Brioni polo
MD belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
testoni slip-ons
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Casual Saturday. Spot the difference.


You became ten years younger overnight!

Great look.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> It has been a while. It's Sat and I had to go to the Audi dealer today, so I went a little Eurotrashy. Channeling our good friend RG--not sure I pull it off as well.
> 
> You have seen the jacket before
> 
> Shirt is from Mark Shale--I don't know who made it.
> 
> Jeans are G-Star
> 
> Belt is Mezlan
> 
> Shoes Ferragamo
> 
> Socks--none (apologies to the purists). I had the loafers resoled and they do not fit me with socks on. I don't know why.


Looking sharp G-man...and thanks?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Delmarco

*Friday Dinner after work...last night of my business trip:* Hugo Boss suit, Charles Tyrwhitt shirt and Tie by London. Below the table I'm wearing dark brown suede shoes and matching belt.









*Party after Dinner:* Ditch the suit and tie and keep the shirt and throw on an old school Canali blazer with grey wool slacks by Club Monaco with brown suede shoes and matching belt. Sorry for the waist up pictures.












gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday, sunshine seemed to wash out the color a bit, very dark charcoal. Suit is Polo, shirt is Eton, tie is RLPL, and shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza:


Your cuffs are really high? Nevertheless I love the overlap of colors and textures of your suit. If there was a best dress contest in here you would be close second to me.


----------



## Srynerson

Delmarco said:


> *Friday Dinner after work...last night of my business trip:* Hugo Boss suit, Charles Tyrwhitt shirt and Tie by London. Below the table I'm wearing dark brown suede shoes and matching belt.


A simple but elegant look! The tie looks fantastic.


----------



## davemx66

Gurdon said:


> Greenish herringbone wool cap from Ireland
> 
> Harris tweed jacket in a light plaid (yellow, green, red and blue)
> 
> Quite old (The collar's been turned and there are a couple of frayed spots.) light blue LL Bean OCBD
> 
> Medium light brown belt with stitching along the edges
> 
> Levi's 505's
> 
> Navy wool dress socks, from England, I think
> 
> Bespoke Cleverley medium brown semi-brogue Adelides
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdon


It could be great !
If we could only see it....


----------



## davemx66

*this vest....*



gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday, sunshine seemed to wash out the color a bit, very dark charcoal. Suit is Polo, shirt is Eton, tie is RLPL, and shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza:


Wow gnatty, you've out done yourself with this lapeled vest.... :aportnoy:


----------



## davemx66

*about jean cuffs..*



Holdfast said:


> Casual Saturday. Spot the difference.


HF: I'm a big fan of yours, but I don't get those "jean cuffs". It was all the rage ca. 1979-80 (I did wear those Jordaches and Sergio Valentes...)


----------



## davemx66

*......*



upr_crust said:


> A relaxed finish for the week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's attire is a mixture of the very new, the newly renewed and the old - one hopes in some form of visual harmony.
> 
> Camel's hair 3-button, 2-to-button sports jackets (BB)
> 
> Beige-pink striped shirt, white straight collar, button cuffs (Latham House - a hand-me-down from a shop 20 years gone)
> 
> Green silk Ferragamo tie, pattern of Chinese acrobats in yellow/blue/red
> 
> Burgundy belt (Perry Ellis via Syms)
> 
> Brown wool worsted trousers (BB - freshly slimmed down via BB's tailors)
> 
> Brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)
> 
> Burgundy penny loafers (J & M model name Reegan)
> 
> Floris Cefiro
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Brown D/B herringbone overcoat (BB - the recent warehouse sale)
> 
> Cashmere tartan scarf (Scotch House, London, circa 1984)
> 
> Forest green fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)
> 
> Enough attire to make it through a blessedly mild day in NYC, perhaps.


Upr Crst: What's that pinkish stripe on your slip ons ??


----------



## balder

Holdfast said:


> Casual Saturday. Spot the difference.


you've aquired a halo!!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Went to London to meet a friend in a black lounge on Saturday. Wearing my new vintage homburg.










I think my waistcoat is too short (it is a shamefully cheap Topman one). Will be eBaying a better (DB) one soon.


----------



## Holdfast

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Went to London to meet a friend in a black lounge on Saturday.


Impressive effort. Hat is esp. cool.

I agree that the waistcoat is a trifle short, and your shirt sleeves are a fraction long. But the concept is tremendous fun.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

I had the chance to compare my homburg with Lock's on Saturday. The felt of mine's was noticibly better than their high end 'superfine' trilby range. I'm a glad I won it!


----------



## cravat

Church today, unfortunately I was an acolyte, so I was covered by an alb.


----------



## JordanH.

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Went to London to meet a friend in a black lounge on Saturday. Wearing my new vintage homburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my waistcoat is too short (it is a shamefully cheap Topman one). Will be eBaying a better (DB) one soon.


nice, makes me think of those old Apparel Arts images for Easter. nice shirt.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Oh forgot to post a pic of my footwear:


----------



## ErikinWest

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Went to London to meet a friend in a black lounge on Saturday. Wearing my new vintage homburg.
> 
> I think my waistcoat is too short (it is a shamefully cheap Topman one). Will be eBaying a better (DB) one soon.


I love it! But I have a weak spot for bowler hats 

Erik


----------



## video2

Very impressive :icon_smile_big:

Well don. I leike you very much. 









You jacket is perfect. may be pants could be a little bit longer.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Well done! I prefer cap toes with brougeing on the seam (ala Manton) but this is merely a personal preference. Are you wearing a pocket watch? I cannot tell because my monitor is having issues.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Oh forgot to post a pic of my footwear:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

I prefer plain toe-caps; it is more formal and dignified. 

I am not wearing a pocket watch unfortunately (even though I have a nice manual-wind half-hunter)! Completely forgot on the day.

ErikinWest: I am currently eBaying a bowler. Of course, I must watch my wallet now after I spent around £260 yesterday on an umbrella and a hat brush... Must get my event priorities right and must start selling my old junk to claw back some money!


----------



## welldressedfellow

To each his own. I do, however, wear plain caps with full morning dress.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I prefer plain toe-caps; it is more formal and dignified.
> 
> I am not wearing a pocket watch unfortunately (even though I have a nice manual-wind half-hunter)! Completely forgot on the day.


----------



## upr_crust

*That "pinkish stripe" is an imperfection of manufacture . . .*

That strip of "pink" on the right shoe is a piece of leather that seems to have slipped out from under the vamp. I didn't notice it until after I had worn the shoes, and I bought them while on vacation in Boston, so returning them was not a possibility. It's not that noticeable (I hope), and the shoes are otherwise comfortable and attractive, so I live with it.



davemx66 said:


> Upr Crst: What's that pinkish stripe on your slip ons ??


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Valentino tie
Kiton shirt
Large penny cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## cravat




----------



## wingman

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Oh forgot to post a pic of my footwear:


I like 'em myself. Understated is always very sharp.


----------



## brokencycle

Had a job interview last week, and I've finally had time to post some pics. It was a rainy and miserable day. At least I got to wear my new to me Hickey Freeman suit.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Oh forgot to post a pic of my footwear:


More than anything, I really dig the trousers

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

brokencycle said:


> Had a job interview last week, and I've finally had time to post some pics. It was a rainy and miserable day. At least I got to wear my new to me Hickey Freeman suit.


And it looks like to be fine, though I would like to see the ensemble alltogether
(Hope the interview went well)

Cheers

V


----------



## brokencycle

themanfromlisbon said:


> And it looks like to be fine, though I would like to see the ensemble alltogether
> (Hope the interview went well)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Yeah, just took some pics without a self-timer or anything. The interview went well. The only issue is that the lapels are on the wide side, but without a pocket square it isn't very noticeable.


----------



## Scoundrel

Wow, where did you get those pants? Are they wool?



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Oh forgot to post a pic of my footwear:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Prada sweater
Zegna belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
DP boots
JV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mike89LX

cravat said:


> Working from home today. Excuse the shirtsleeve, I think it got pulled back as I reached for the camera button on the photo booth.


May I ask what the jacket is? I have one that looks very similar. This is akin to the last look I used it for, but the jeans were a dark wash


----------



## Scoundrel

May I ask what color your shoes are, they look cordovan? I'm not feeling the last, but I like the color.


----------



## rgrossicone

*What A Difference A Day Makes*

Sunday was casual, stubbly for a BBQ at my folks on Staten Island. Monday, shaved for a big assignment at work (where I was playing an NYPD Cheif of D's circa 1919). I look 45 on Monday but 30 on Sunday...weird.


















Sunday was:
Theory Hooded Top
JCrew Plaid BD Shirt
JCrew Jeans and Red Wing Boots
H&M Che cap with Ray Ban Aviators




























Monday was:
BB Camel Hair SJ (Warehouse Sale)
BBBF OCBD
JPress Foulard Tie
Red and Gold PS
Ted Baker Tweed Pants
JCrew Argyles
AE Linden's
Vintage Armani Spectacles (from my HS days over 15 years ago)
BB Newsboy Cap

State Tests tomorrow...more bs...


----------



## Mannix

Rg, I like all the patterns you mixed in the second ensemble! I like that you are not afraid of patterns, and changing things up. As always it's great... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Sunday was casual, stubbly for a BBQ at my folks on Staten Island. Monday, shaved for a big assignment at work (where I was playing an NYPD Cheif of D's circa 1919). I look 45 on Monday but 30 on Sunday...weird.
> 
> Sunday was:
> Theory Hooded Top
> JCrew Plaid BD Shirt
> JCrew Jeans and Red Wing Boots
> H&M Che cap with Ray Ban Aviators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday was:
> BB Camel Hair SJ (Warehouse Sale)
> BBBF OCBD
> JPress Foulard Tie
> Red and Gold PS
> Ted Baker Tweed Pants
> JCrew Argyles
> AE Linden's
> Vintage Armani Spectacles (from my HS days over 15 years ago)
> BB Newsboy Cap
> 
> State Tests tomorrow...more bs...


Always pulling something interesting out of your bag tricks, RG. (oh, and watch those comments about being 45 some of us are darn close. :icon_smile


----------



## gman-17

I did some shopping today--company shopping that is.

MTM Navy / Royal striped suit - I don't know if you can see the stripe but I tried. (I clipped my face out of the pic because I looked down right scary.)

MTM shirt

Daniel Dde Fasson Tie

Cufflinks were from a small silversmith in NJ a father's day gift from my children.

Robert Talbott Socks (forgot to clip a pic.)

Peal Shoes (While the markets were falling I was investing in hard assets :icon_smile_big: )

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/g4pitt.jpg


----------



## cravat

The trad in me is expressing himself today.


----------



## cravat

Mike89LX said:


> May I ask what the jacket is? I have one that looks very similar. This is akin to the last look I used it for, but the jeans were a dark wash


The jacket is a brown corduroy for H&M of all places. It was 15 € on sale and is nicely unstructured, and surprisingly well made. The jeans started out being dark wash, about three years ago, but have lightened up since then. I haven't had the inclination to buy another pair of jeans since those. Maybe at some point I will.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Scoundrel said:


> Wow, where did you get those pants? Are they wool?


They are from Pakeman Catto & Carter. Wool houndstooth. I got them for £100 last year (they are £115 now) unhemmed. You could also get them from E&R (virtually the same cloth with a few minor differences in finish for around £125 inc. hemming).

PCC also make a mean pair of cashmere stripes (i.e. morning striped trousers).

https://www.pakeman.co.uk/products.php?cat=25


----------



## upr_crust

*Something uncomplicated for a Tuesday . . .*





































Gman - Your last posting is handsome, but perspective is everything - I'd be happy to be 45 again . Talk to us all after you hit the half-century mark.

When laying out my clothes last night, inspiration to assemble a clever, sophisticated ensemble eluded me, so I kept things relatively simple (well, for me at least).

Navy stripe 3-piece, 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB MTM)

French blue track striped shirt, white spread collar, white double cuffs (H & K)

Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)

Silver-gilt/silver double-faced cufflinks, each face a scarab - one gilded, one silver - chain linked (The Ashmolean Museum, Oxford, UK)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations, (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Navy ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black Brooks Bros tassel loafers

Penhaligon's Racquets (Lisbon, in answer to your enquiry, I wear scents from Penhaligon's, Floris, and Trumpers, but not Acqua di Parma - at least not yet)

For outerwear:

Navy double-breasted overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Blue/green silk jacquard scarf (Frank Stella, NYC)

Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to make it through a long Tuesday, perhaps.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Sunday was casual, stubbly for a BBQ at my folks on Staten Island. Monday, shaved for a big assignment at work (where I was playing an NYPD Cheif of D's circa 1919). I look 45 on Monday but 30 on Sunday...weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday was:
> Theory Hooded Top
> JCrew Plaid BD Shirt
> JCrew Jeans and Red Wing Boots
> H&M Che cap with Ray Ban Aviators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday was:
> BB Camel Hair SJ (Warehouse Sale)
> BBBF OCBD
> JPress Foulard Tie
> Red and Gold PS
> Ted Baker Tweed Pants
> JCrew Argyles
> AE Linden's
> Vintage Armani Spectacles (from my HS days over 15 years ago)
> BB Newsboy Cap
> 
> State Tests tomorrow...more bs...


The second ensemble is great as usual, rg.
The first...well, you know, not really my cup of tea:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> I did some shopping today--company shopping that is.
> 
> MTM Navy / Royal striped suit - I don't know if you can see the stripe but I tried. (I clipped my face out of the pic because I looked down right scary.)
> 
> MTM shirt
> 
> Daniel Dde Fasson Tie
> 
> Cufflinks were from a small silversmith in NJ a father's day gift from my children.
> 
> Robert Talbott Socks (forgot to clip a pic.)
> 
> Peal Shoes (While the markets were falling I was investing in hard assets :icon_smile_big: )


Nice looking, G. You've done well about the shoes:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

cravat said:


> The trad in me is expressing himself today.


Very trad indeed. But I like it

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*One more sunny day, so...*

...I took a walk by the sea


----------



## Holdfast

Scoundrel said:


> May I ask what color your shoes are, they look cordovan?


Deep burgundy with a hint of purple in darker areas and a more ochre hint in lighter areas.



rgrossicone said:


>


Too cool for school.



upr_crust said:


> ...


Very snappy! I think I've seen the cufflinks before - lots of fun!

Spring is definitely here - the cherry trees are just starting to blossom, and I'm wearing lighter colours...


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
Brioni sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
PS boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

*Another Sunday Church Ensemble*

I have not posted in a couple of Sundays.

Suit = JAB Gray with multi color pinstripes
Shirt = JAB non-iron with french cuffs
Cuff links = Geoffery Beene
Tie = Geoffrey Beeene
Pocket Square = Ike Behar
Shoes = C&J Savile Monk Straps on 337 last


----------



## mt_spiffy

LOVE the suit!


----------



## cravat




----------



## gman-17

Yesterday.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


>


Always looking well-put-together. May I ask, are you fairly short-legged?


----------



## cycliste1

A lovely combination if I say so myself. I never would have thought of pairing the jacket and pants together, but you have really made it look great.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...I took a walk by the sea


----------



## mysharona

IMMACULATE, Holdfast! Is this E&R? Lovde the tie and the angle of the knot. You da man!


----------



## mysharona

Linen/Cotton blazer: Milton's Clothing Cupboard
Shirt: Dockers
Tie: Jones NY
PS: T. Harris London
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Perry Ellis dress khakis
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Bostonian Premier
Watch: Duboule tourbillion


----------



## Brideshead

*Not today..*

...but a small selection of holiday pics just uploaded for your amusement.

Last autumn staying at my sister's house near Alicante. M&S man! Nigel Hall linen shirt, Jeffery-West belt, cotton jeans all Mens Autograph. Oliver Sweeny shoe.










In the snow of early Feb. in Matlock, Derbyshire with a black tie night in.


----------



## Holdfast

cravat said:


> ...





gman-17 said:


> ...


Two very snappy looks!



mysharona said:


> IMMACULATE, Holdfast! Is this E&R? Lovde the tie and the angle of the knot. You da man!


Thanks - suit is RLPL, but tailored by Ede... 



mysharona said:


> Linen/Cotton blazer...


Swelled edges? Nice.



Brideshead said:


> ...


Great pics.


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


>


I like the shirt: I have my monograms put in the same place. And thank you for not having a pocket put on an MTM shirt! They ruin the line if you ask me!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Always very classical and elegant, H. Very nice.

Cheers

v


----------



## rgrossicone

*Mustache is gone, but something else has taken its place...*

OK, Thanks for the kind words guys, you all look great as usual. Lisbon, that "walk by the sea" attire is terrific. Upr, as always, very distinguished...I love your shirts. Hold...super suits man, your stuff fits so well. G-man...sorry about the 45 comment...lol...the MTM looks great.

Anyway, didn't have time for photos today, but will post yesterdays:

Yesterday:
Kangol Tweed Cap
Ercole Bespoke Blue Check Shirt
RLPL Navy Stripe Tie
Bookster Grey Tweed Jacket (the right sleeve for some reason is WAY too short-will get that fixed)
Paul Stuart Grey Flannels
Bally Black Wingtips


















Also, question about the back of the jacket...it pops up off the back of my neck so easily (as pictured below). I ordered two from Bookster, the brown one (that I wore today) fits perfectly there, but this one pops so easily. Somethyng that can be fixed with a "pinch" by my tailor I suppose...but that is my biggest pet peeve about ill fitting jackets...the one I notice most on myself and on tv personalities (MSG's Sam Rosen -NYR Play by Play guy in particular)...hate it...will fix it. Why does that happen? Chest too big or too small? Shoulder problem? I'd love to know what causes that.










Oh, so as my title would suggest, the mustache is gone...but Mrs. RG has our second bun in the oven...a total, "WHOOPS!" but a total GREAT "WHOOPS!" I couldn't be more excited! Due date 9/24/09. Apparently all I need do is look at women to impregnate them...so lads, keep your ladies away from the monitor! :aportnoy: :devil: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
Brioni belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Oh, so as my title would suggest, the mustache is gone...but Mrs. RG has our second bun in the oven...a total, "WHOOPS!" but a total GREAT "WHOOPS!" I couldn't be more excited! Due date 9/24/09.


Congratulations!! :aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Why does that happen? Chest too big or too small? Shoulder problem? I'd love to know what causes that.


Congrats! I guess this was the ambiguous news from weeks past! My 2nd is due 8/19/09!
The problem with the collar standing away at the neck is an easy fix, similar to your tailor fixing a neck role, which I can never avoid due to my broad shoulders. Your tailor will know exactly what to do. It involves shortening the collar. I've had to have this done before on an MTM suit. Do get it fixed. If you're like me, you'll literally lose sleep until you've had it taken care of.


----------



## Cary Grant

Borked the exposure on a full body pic so these will have to suffice today. :violin:


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...I took a walk by the sea


Summery! But perhaps more contrast between pant and trou is welcome?


----------



## Cary Grant

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Prada shirt
> Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
> Brioni belt
> Brioni pant
> Armani socks
> testoni monkstraps
> VW cologne
> Patek watch


What's with the trouser fit?








https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8SeHKkN-...He3U/s1600-h/2009-03-11+DSC_0939_edited-1.jpg


----------



## Mannix

Congratulations on the upcoming child RG! :aportnoy:


----------



## welldressedfellow

:icon_cheers: Here's to a terrific mistake! I wish you and your wife all the best!



rgrossicone said:


> OK, Thanks for the kind words guys, you all look great as usual. Lisbon, that "walk by the sea" attire is terrific. Upr, as always, very distinguished...I love your shirts. Hold...super suits man, your stuff fits so well. G-man...sorry about the 45 comment...lol...the MTM looks great.
> 
> Anyway, didn't have time for photos today, but will post yesterdays:
> 
> Yesterday:
> Kangol Tweed Cap
> Ercole Bespoke Blue Check Shirt
> RLPL Navy Stripe Tie
> Bookster Grey Tweed Jacket (the right sleeve for some reason is WAY too short-will get that fixed)
> Paul Stuart Grey Flannels
> Bally Black Wingtips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question about the back of the jacket...it pops up off the back of my neck so easily (as pictured below). I ordered two from Bookster, the brown one (that I wore today) fits perfectly there, but this one pops so easily. Somethyng that can be fixed with a "pinch" by my tailor I suppose...but that is my biggest pet peeve about ill fitting jackets...the one I notice most on myself and on tv personalities (MSG's Sam Rosen -NYR Play by Play guy in particular)...hate it...will fix it. Why does that happen? Chest too big or too small? Shoulder problem? I'd love to know what causes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so as my title would suggest, the mustache is gone...but Mrs. RG has our second bun in the oven...a total, "WHOOPS!" but a total GREAT "WHOOPS!" I couldn't be more excited! Due date 9/24/09. Apparently all I need do is look at women to impregnate them...so lads, keep your ladies away from the monitor! :aportnoy: :devil: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## welldressedfellow

I agree, and congrats on your second as well!



mysharona said:


> Congrats! I guess this was the ambiguous news from weeks past! My 2nd is due 8/19/09!
> The problem with the collar standing away at the neck is an easy fix, similar to your tailor fixing a neck role, which I can never avoid due to my broad shoulders. Your tailor will know exactly what to do. It involves shortening the collar. I've had to have this done before on an MTM suit. Do get it fixed. If you're like me, you'll literally lose sleep until you've had it taken care of.


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> OK, Thanks for the kind words guys, you all look great as usual. Lisbon, that "walk by the sea" attire is terrific. Upr, as always, very distinguished...I love your shirts. Hold...super suits man, your stuff fits so well. G-man...sorry about the 45 comment...lol...the MTM looks great.
> 
> Anyway, didn't have time for photos today, but will post yesterdays:
> 
> Yesterday:
> Kangol Tweed Cap
> Ercole Bespoke Blue Check Shirt
> RLPL Navy Stripe Tie
> Bookster Grey Tweed Jacket (the right sleeve for some reason is WAY too short-will get that fixed)
> Paul Stuart Grey Flannels
> Bally Black Wingtips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question about the back of the jacket...it pops up off the back of my neck so easily (as pictured below). I ordered two from Bookster, the brown one (that I wore today) fits perfectly there, but this one pops so easily. Somethyng that can be fixed with a "pinch" by my tailor I suppose...but that is my biggest pet peeve about ill fitting jackets...the one I notice most on myself and on tv personalities (MSG's Sam Rosen -NYR Play by Play guy in particular)...hate it...will fix it. Why does that happen? Chest too big or too small? Shoulder problem? I'd love to know what causes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so as my title would suggest, the mustache is gone...but Mrs. RG has our second bun in the oven...a total, "WHOOPS!" but a total GREAT "WHOOPS!" I couldn't be more excited! Due date 9/24/09. Apparently all I need do is look at women to impregnate them...so lads, keep your ladies away from the monitor! :aportnoy: :devil: :icon_smile_big:


congratulations on numero dos :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Always looking well-put-together. May I ask, are you fairly short-legged?


Thanks CG. Yes, of course, you may ask. No. I think what you are seeing is an optical illusion. I am 5'9" and my inseam is approx. 30". If anything, I have always felt somewhat short waisted.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Two very snappy looks!


Thanks HF!


----------



## cravat




----------



## davemx66

*...*



Cary Grant said:


> Borked the exposure on a full body pic so these will have to suffice today. :violin:


NICE CG :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Thanks CG. Yes, of course, you may ask. No. I think what you are seeing is an optical illusion. I am 5'9" and my inseam is approx. 30". If anything, I have always felt somewhat short waisted.


Interesting- maybe it is perspective but something in your shots makes it look that way. At first I thought the jacket was too long but it hits your hands at the right point.


----------



## Cary Grant

davemx66 said:


> NICE CG :aportnoy:


Thanks!

I'm fond of this tie- new from Geoff Nicholson.


----------



## upr_crust

*Things to wear while one's sinuses turn to concrete . . .*





































First off, congratulations to RG on Parenthood 2.0 - it's delightful to hear a father embracing fatherhood as a joy rather than a burden.

Today's attire represents the attempt to mask fatigue with fashion - I was walloped with the onset of a cold Tuesday evening, and am still having adventures in respiration today after a night of fitful sleep. It seems even my camera was fatigued - the colour balance of a few of the photos is rather off, as is the focus. My apologies.

Steel blue pinstripe suit, 2-button, center vent, pleated trousers (Hickey-Freeman, via Syms)

Deep solid lavender shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - several years ago, while in London)

Red-purple/blue/white silk repp stripe tie (BB)

Silver-tone cufflinks, set with crystals (The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace, and no, Liz was not behind the till the day I bought the links)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black wholecut balmorals, brogued toes (Bexley, Paris)

Floris Cefiro

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Yellow silk foulard scarf, lined in solid navy cashmere/wool (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Navy fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to survive a brain-fogbound day, one hopes . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> OK, Thanks for the kind words guys, you all look great as usual. Lisbon, that "walk by the sea" attire is terrific. Upr, as always, very distinguished...I love your shirts. Hold...super suits man, your stuff fits so well. G-man...sorry about the 45 comment...lol...the MTM looks great.
> 
> Anyway, didn't have time for photos today, but will post yesterdays:
> 
> Yesterday:
> Kangol Tweed Cap
> Ercole Bespoke Blue Check Shirt
> RLPL Navy Stripe Tie
> Bookster Grey Tweed Jacket (the right sleeve for some reason is WAY too short-will get that fixed)
> Paul Stuart Grey Flannels
> Bally Black Wingtips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question about the back of the jacket...it pops up off the back of my neck so easily (as pictured below). I ordered two from Bookster, the brown one (that I wore today) fits perfectly there, but this one pops so easily. Somethyng that can be fixed with a "pinch" by my tailor I suppose...but that is my biggest pet peeve about ill fitting jackets...the one I notice most on myself and on tv personalities (MSG's Sam Rosen -NYR Play by Play guy in particular)...hate it...will fix it. Why does that happen? Chest too big or too small? Shoulder problem? I'd love to know what causes that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so as my title would suggest, the mustache is gone...but Mrs. RG has our second bun in the oven...a total, "WHOOPS!" but a total GREAT "WHOOPS!" I couldn't be more excited! Due date 9/24/09. Apparently all I need do is look at women to impregnate them...so lads, keep your ladies away from the monitor! :aportnoy: :devil: :icon_smile_big:


Congratulations, Rg:icon_smile:. I could say the same. Blessed the fertile ones!

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Borked the exposure on a full body pic so these will have to suffice today. :violin:


And it's enough to see about your looking. Sharp and that's an usual tendency in you.

As for the contrast trousers/coat you're quite right. But I must say that the picture is too light-coloured. I could have used photoshop.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


Great look Upr. Specially the shirt/tie ensemble.

Cheers

V


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Interesting- maybe it is perspective but something in your shots makes it look that way. At first I thought the jacket was too long but it hits your hands at the right point.


Jacket is probably a touch long but I have really long arms so you don't see that there. Custom cloting is the answer.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


>


Great shoes UC, whose?


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments . . .*

. . . Gman and Lisbon

I've never worn the shirt and the tie together before, Lisbon, and wasn't entirely sure that the combo would work, but it seems to do so - thanks for affirming this.

Gman, the shoes are from a store in Paris called Bexley. They're manufactured in Portugal, according to the shop assistant from whom I bought them. Bexley has a website - www.bexley.com, the English-language version of their main website. They were not expensive - 129 euros, I believe - I bought them when in Paris in Nov. 2007. I suspect that they run true to size in European sizings - I believe mine are 43's (I'm a 9.5 US in Aldens, but am a 10 US in Bruno Magli and Crockett & Jones, in my limited experience).



gman-17 said:


> Great shoes UC, whose?


----------



## mysharona

2-button suit: Roy Robson, West Germany
Shirt: Claiborne
Tie: Vintage Christian Dior
Tiebar: T&Co.
Belt: Trafalgar
Shoes: AE Sanfords in Cognac
Watch: Panerai


----------



## Mannix

Very nice Mysharona^^, I especially like your lineup of vintage ties that you regularly wear. You're watch is also quite nice, I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> And it's enough to see about your looking. Sharp and that's an usual tendency in you.
> 
> As for the contrast trousers/coat you're quite right. But I must say that the picture is too light-coloured. I could have used photoshop.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Not contrasting- just the exposures. That's a two-piece suit, navy with lavender stripe.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Jacket is probably a touch long but I have really long arms so you don't see that there. Custom cloting is the answer.


Long arms! aha- so do I- and at your height that explains it.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Very nice Mysharona^^, I especially like your lineup of vintage ties that you regularly wear. You're watch is also quite nice, I like the simplicity of it.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Holdfast

I like this ensemble a lot.



upr_crust said:


> ... the shoes are from a store in Paris called Bexley.


They have a eye-catching medallion pattern without it being too garish. Nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS peacoat
Brioni sweater
JV pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . Gman and Lisbon
> 
> I've never worn the shirt and the tie together before, Lisbon, and wasn't entirely sure that the combo would work, but it seems to do so - thanks for affirming this.
> 
> Gman, the shoes are from a store in Paris called Bexley. They're manufactured in Portugal, according to the shop assistant from whom I bought them. Bexley has a website - www.bexley.com, the English-language version of their main website. They were not expensive - 129 euros, I believe - I bought them when in Paris in Nov. 2007. I suspect that they run true to size in European sizings - I believe mine are 43's (I'm a 9.5 US in Aldens, but am a 10 US in Bruno Magli and Crockett & Jones, in my limited experience).


Another shoe source!!! Thanks, the site looks great.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> I like this ensemble a lot.
> 
> They have a eye-catching medallion pattern without it being too garish. Nice.


HF, you have shown some spectacular suits this week. I am quite jealous.


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> HF, you have shown some spectacular suits this week. I am quite jealous.


+1 Top notch. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> I like this ensemble a lot.


Thanks & cheers! That's a great windowpane. What cloth/weight?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks fellows!

It's a Zegna RTW (but tailored a bit) suit; I'd say about 10-11 oz in weight.


----------



## LD111134

Great outfits these past two days, HF!


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Thanks fellows!
> 
> It's a Zegna RTW (but tailored a bit) suit; I'd say about 10-11 oz in weight.


Looks nice- maybe a bit of cashmere in there?


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for the well wishes lads! Kudos Mysharona! We'll have lots of stories to share I'm sure!

Today...
Burberry London Houndstooth Under Check Sport Coat
Ercole Bespoke Blue Oxford (fit pic included)
Ercole Bespoke Red and Blue Paisley Tie
Missioni Black Leather Belt
Navy Boss Black Trousers
Missioni Blue Stripe Socks
Black Cap Toe C&J Handgrades










































Outerwear as it was a bit chilly today (not pictured):

Black JCrew overcoat
Black and White Keffiyeh Scarf
Black H&M Flat Cap
Black Polo RL Leather Gloves


----------



## Xhine23

gman-17 said:


> Jacket is probably a touch long but I have really long arms so you don't see that there. Custom cloting is the answer.


I'm not a professional photographer so dont kill me if I'm wrong:icon_smile_big:
To me it look like the camera is pointing down from an angle above also I think your jackets are a little longer. 5'9" IIRC is the borderline between short and regular and of course MTM/bespoke would solve the problem easily.
Using a tripod stand and aim the camera straight might fix the issue.
You look good though as well as the rest of the crew


----------



## Xhine23

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks for the well wishes lads! Kudos Mysharona! We'll have lots of stories to share I'm sure!
> 
> Today...
> Burberry London Houndstooth Under Check Sport Coat
> Ercole Bespoke Blue Oxford (fit pic included)
> Ercole Bespoke Red and Blue Paisley Tie
> Missioni Black Leather Belt
> Navy Boss Black Trousers
> Missioni Blue Stripe Socks
> Black Cap Toe C&J Handgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your second luck :aportnoy: Any names that are floating around?


----------



## gman-17

Xhine23 said:


> I'm not a professional photographer so dont kill me if I'm wrong:icon_smile_big:
> To me it look like the camera is pointing down from an angle above also I think your jackets are a little longer. 5'9" IIRC is the borderline between short and regular and of course MTM/bespoke would solve the problem easily.
> Using a tripod stand and aim the camera straight might fix the issue.
> You look good though as well as the rest of the crew


Thanks. I have tried short jackets--they look much worse. At 5'9" it is a stretch to say I have any height. But if I do it is in my legs. I have really long arms, I am between a 34" and 35". I have had a few suits done MTM but they don't really fix the issue. I hope to get some true bespoke suits but I may be a bit off of those. As to the camera work--the photographer is married to me. She doesn't understand why I indulge in this behavior, but she once managed a men's clothing store so she is more forgiving (and indulging) than most. Cheers.


----------



## rgrossicone

Xhine23 said:


> rgrossicone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your second luck :aportnoy: Any names that are floating around?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet...perhaps after we find out the sex...in two months...we have some ideas though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xhine23

gman-17 said:


> Thanks. I have tried short jackets--they look much worse. At 5'9" it is a stretch to say I have any height. But if I do it is in my legs. I have really long arms, I am between a 34" and 35". I have had a few suits done MTM but they don't really fix the issue. I hope to get some true bespoke suits but I may be a bit off of those. As to the camera work--the *photographer is married to me*. She doesn't understand why I indulge in this behavior, but she once managed a men's clothing store so she is more forgiving (and indulging) than most. Cheers.


Next time tell her to hold the camera straight to you instead of pointing down towards you.


----------



## dport86

BB Black Fleece spread collar broadcloth shirt
Alexander Shields tie (vintage)
Saks cardigan
Energie plaid jeans
Western Mountaineering Flash vest (thank you Daiki)
Florsheim Imperial pebble longwings
Robert Talbott striped OTC socks
vintage French eyeglass frames

my buddy:

BB trench coat, suit
Trickers shoes
Rooster tie
Pink's shirt

the car: MTM​


----------



## cravat

Working from home today, and a hockey game tonight


----------



## rgrossicone

cravat said:


> Working from home today, and a hockey game tonight


Nothing beats a friday night at the rink! Enjoy!


----------



## Brideshead

Some great looks, gents. I especially like the AE Sandfords in cognac, the window pane check Zegna and the pen in top pocket!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Outerwear as it was a bit chilly today (not pictured):
> 
> Black JCrew overcoat
> Black and White Keffiyeh Scarf
> Black H&M Flat Cap
> Black Polo RL Leather Gloves


Like that coat very much, RG

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*28ºC!! Can you believe it?*

That how we were yesterday. And today...the same.
Well, I believe is time to an old linen suit jump out from the closet.
Hope doesn't look too much out of (its) time


























(for those who keep saying one's shouldn't wear loafers with suits...well... does it look really so bad?)

Cheers, guys

V.


----------



## Mannix

Looks great V^^ I really like the wide striped shirt with the striped tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*You've commemorated one borough with your first child . . .*

. . . how about "Richmond" (the proper name for Staten Island) for your second?

Richmond Rossicone is at least alliterative . . . :icon_smile:



rgrossicone said:


> Xhine23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet...perhaps after we find out the sex...in two months...we have some ideas though.
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

*Orange tie, red nose, no photos - so sorry . . .*

My upper respiratory distress, minor though it may be, still lingers, and the taking of an antihistamine last night (good for sleeping, bad for waking up) on top of the cold makes for much sleepwalking (so far) this morning.

That being said, I did pick up my second re-tailored suit from my local Brooks Bros. yesterday, and, never letting common sense get in the way of my overweening sense of personal vanity, I am "test-driving" the results, with which I am pleased (if forewarned not to over-indulge at table - the tailor is reminding me in no uncertain terms to maintain my diet).

Without further ado, then . . .

Brown track-stripe 3-piece suit, 3-button, lapelled waistcoat, pleated (and cuffed) trousers (BB GF)

Light blue, with bold dark blue graph check shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Tyrwhitt)

Solid orange nattarino tie (Andrews Ties)

Orange patterned silk foulard pocket square, edged in light blue, folded into three points (more or less), jacket breast pocket (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Round enamelled cufflinks, image of an elephant in red-orange against a cobalt blue background (Thomas Pink)

Vintage gold watch chain

Plain dark brown belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Light brown wing-tip monk strap loafers (Finsbury, Paris)

Brooks Bros. cologne (their latest version, received as a large sample)

For outerwear:

Brown herringbone D/B overcoat (BB, from the warehouse sale)

Gold/maroon silk foulard scarf, lined in solid maroon wool, silk fringe (BB)

Loden green felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire in which to crawl through what is hoped to be an easy Friday . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*28 C? In March? It's currently about 0 C in NYC . . .*

Congrats on the warm weather, Lisbon, and the ensemble as well - great socks, and fun shirt/tie combo - it works well together, and with the suit as well.

Enjoy the summer-y temperatures.



themanfromlisbon said:


> That how we were yesterday. And today...the same.
> Well, I believe is time to an old linen suit jump out from the closet.
> Hope doesn't look too much out of (its) time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for those who keep saying one's shouldn't wear loafers with suits...well... does it look really so bad?)
> 
> Cheers, guys
> 
> V.


----------



## wingman

themanfromlisbon said:


> (for those who keep saying one shouldn't wear loafers with suits...well...does it look really so bad?)
> 
> Cheers, guys
> 
> V.


It doesn't look bad at all!! These loafers are great; a nice black tassel- 
quite dressy IMHO. I also like the sock color. Well done.


----------



## derum

Today casual:

Toschi Chelsea boots, mid brown
CK straight leg blue jeans, suitably faded, with mid brown belt
Pale blue Kiton BD
Oxxford cashmere herringbone sportscoat
Daytona.


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Jacket:* HF 
*Shirt:* Tasso Elba
*Tie:* Faconnable, cashmere/wool
*Pocket square:* Altea, linen
*Pants:* Express, wool
*Socks:* Robert Talbott
*Belt:* Martin Dingman
*Shoes:* Romano Martegani for a boutique line, hand made, ostrich


----------



## Mr. Moo

ManFromLisbon - I like the look even with the loafers. I want to tighten your tie though! 

MySharona - last look looks great! I like the tie. 

RGrossicone - is that a 3 roll 2.5 suit? I would try leaving the top button unbuttoned. Otherwise, nice look.


----------



## guitone

Friday morning, early.

Canali winter weight medium blue suit with subtle and hard to see pattern for light stripes going both horizontal and vertical, two button, two vents. White shirt with blue and brown stripes, blue and brown paisley tie, brown Park Avenue AE's.

Wow, I have a head too.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Ercole Bespoke Blue Oxford (fit pic included)
> Ercole Bespoke Red and Blue Paisley Tie


SHARP! 



dport86 said:


> BB Black Fleece spread collar broadcloth shirt
> Alexander Shields tie (vintage)
> Saks cardigan
> Energie plaid jeans
> Western Mountaineering Flash vest (thank you Daiki)
> Florsheim Imperial pebble longwings
> Robert Talbott striped OTC socks
> vintage French eyeglass frames


Digging this look, esp. th vest/plaidjeans combo. Car looks pretty nifty too... 



themanfromlisbon said:


> That how we were yesterday. And today...the same.
> Well, I believe is time to an old linen suit jump out from the closet.
> Hope doesn't look too much out of (its) time


Suit looks fine, but I really like the tie/shirt combo.



Mr. Moo said:


> https://i42.tinypic.com/eba4oo.jpg[...ing a wee bit larger? Congratulations, if so!


----------



## guitone

Holdfast, great eye, I cut refined sugar out of my diet a little over a year ago...I was even thinner but have put on a few pounds, but am at a good weight now. I did if for some health concerns and once that was resolved decided I really did not need the sugar. I finally got all of my clothes back from the tailor, or at least most of them. I cheat a bit with a piece of chocolate from time to time.....Thanks


----------



## Cary Grant

You know I like to "break the rules" with pattern matching... and I want to like the red stripe against the houndstooth (check?)- but I think the tie color and pattern and the color of the square just bring this down for me.



themanfromlisbon said:


> V.


And speaking of pattern matching, I actually like this because of the color contrast but you know you'll catch grief for the stripes being nearly the same size. This makes the look a little loose/more casual versus crisp and formal- perhaps that was your intent.

And the loafers? I Don't like it. Looks to "American banker who doesn't know better"


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
BC sweater
Menichetti cords
BJ belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Took a picture in my hotel this morning:



And then, somewhat to my surprise, actually made it home before nightfall, so took some real ones:


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . how about "Richmond" (the proper name for Staten Island) for your second?
> 
> Richmond Rossicone is at least alliterative . . . :icon_smile:
> 
> Very alliterative! We haven't entirely decided, but if its a girl Savannah Jeane Sullivan (Savannah being our second favorite city-Jeane my wifes grandmother-Sullivan for Sullivan St, where my great grandfather and his family settled when they came here in teh late 1800's...135 Sullivan to be exact)
> and if its a boy
> Amsterdam Sullivan...Amsterdam being the first name of our first favorite city...I know its not everyone's cup of tea, but then again, everyone's not having the baby, we are!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mr. Moo said:


> RGrossicone - is that a 3 roll 2.5 suit? I would try leaving the top button unbuttoned. Otherwise, nice look.


Thought it was, but alas, i was worng...its a standard 3, just with a VERY high button stance.


----------



## gnatty8

Mr. Moo said:


>


Liked everything until I got to these.. Those shoes are not my cup of tea.. Reminds me of the Giorgio Brutini shoes that were always advertised in GQ..


----------



## Blueboy1938

The only thing I would possibly suggest, gnatty8, would be to lessen the cuff diameter by moving the cuff buttons of that beautiful blue shirt over a little, and any others you have, so as to show just a bit less shirt cuff below the very smart sport coat sleeve.


----------



## Jovan

Holdfast: I think I agree with Cary Grant here. I would have gone with a light blue or white shirt with double cuffs, personally.


----------



## davemx66

themanfromlisbon said:


> That how we were yesterday. And today...the same.
> Well, I believe is time to an old linen suit jump out from the closet.
> Hope doesn't look too much out of (its) time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for those who keep saying one's shouldn't wear loafers with suits...well... does it look really so bad?)
> 
> Cheers, guys
> V.



I like tassel loafers, even with a suit.... :icon_smile_wink:



gnatty8 said:


> Took a picture in my hotel this morning:
> 
> And then, somewhat to my surprise, actually made it home before nightfall, so took some real ones:


gnatty8, that sport coat rocks!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*What are the chances . . .*

. . . of finding a tie, as gnatty8 has done, that picks up every single color in a sport coat and looks really gorgeous to boot?!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix;904u963 said:


> Looks great V^^ I really like the wide striped shirt with the striped tie.


Thanks Mannix. In fact, that's an optical illusion. You see the wide stripes in the shirt, but really, that's a result of 4 thin stripes (blue or red) very close, and it looks like to be just one. 
I should have post a closer picture for you to see

Here it is











upr_crust;904u963 said:


> Congrats on the warm weather, Lisbon, and the ensemble as well - great socks, and fun shirt/tie combo - it works well together, and with the suit as well.
> Enjoy the summer-y temperatures.


Thanks, Upr. I gladly will 


wingman;904u963 said:


> It doesn't look bad at all!! These loafers are great; a nice black tassel-
> quite dressy IMHO. I also like the sock color. Well done.
> .


I think the same way, Wing  .
Thank you so much


Mr. Moo;904u963 said:


> ManFromLisbon - I like the look even with the loafers. I want to tighten your tie though!
> .


And you're right, Mr Moo.
Thank you


Holdfast;904u963 said:


> Suit looks fine, but I really like the tie/shirt combo.


Thanks, H. I knew it was a step in the dark, but I always like to try


Cary Grant;904u963 said:


> And speaking of pattern matching, I actually like this because of the color contrast but you know you'll catch grief for the stripes being nearly the same size. This makes the look a little loose/more casual versus crisp and formal- perhaps that was your intent.
> And the loafers? I Don't like it. Looks to "American banker who doesn't know better"


Does what it is, CG. I do not apreciate a very formal look in me. Even when one can say I should. I keep it for very special ocasions.
As about the loafers...well, not much to say 


davemx66;904u963 said:


> I like tassel loafers, even with a suit....


Me too, D 

Cheers, boys
V


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Looks good to me. You know, I never would have chosen that color of socks to wear with a navy suit, but it actually looks fantastic! Great choice.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* HF
> *Shirt:* Tasso Elba
> *Tie:* Faconnable, cashmere/wool
> *Pocket square:* Altea, linen
> *Pants:* Express, wool
> *Socks:* Robert Talbott
> *Belt:* Martin Dingman
> *Shoes:* Romano Martegani for a boutique line, hand made, ostrich


Great, great ensemble. The tie is beautiful, as wel qs the coat. But the shoes...well, there we go "shoe talking"...they are not my "the real thing"

Cheers, Mr Moo

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Looks good to me. You know, I never would have chosen that color of socks to wear with a navy suit, but it actually looks fantastic! Great choice.


Someone told me it looks like I have "bishop feet":icon_smile_big:.
Thank you Gnatty.

By the way, you look fantastic in your last pictures. That combo tie/coat is really something. Just one word: Perfect!

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Cary Grant

Sorry for the blur... casual friday...

Noice!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

The suuit is great, and I like the shirt/pocket square combo. Very good choice. But I would prefer another tie. Perhaps a dark blue one

Carpe Diem, H.

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Sorry for the blur... casual friday...
> 
> Noice!


Really elegant, CG. Everytime I see these shoes I think they are just great.

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

The socks are Perry Ellis and the shoes are Italica.









The tie is Jones New York.









The shirt is Paul Fredrick.









The cufflinks are Express.









The slacks are Jferrar.

Because I am working today I chose to wear my lesser brand shoes as opposed to my Kenneth Cole which are my favorite. lol Sometimes when moving around beds and stuff they get scuffed so I wouldn't want anything like that happening to them. lol


----------



## welldressedfellow

I'm sorry, but the square toed shoes are just terrible! And get a jacket or ditch the tie and double cuffs! I don't want to come off as being mean, but this is my personal opinion (I have a feeling some members will agree, although they won't be as blunt as I.) 



Iwannaa30agian said:


> The socks are Perry Ellis and the shoes are Italica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie is Jones New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt is Paul Fredrick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cufflinks are Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slacks are Jferrar.
> 
> Because I am working today I chose to wear my lesser brand shoes as opposed to my Kenneth Cole which are my favorite. lol Sometimes when moving around beds and stuff they get scuffed so I wouldn't want anything like that happening to them. lol


----------



## rgrossicone

Mr Moo, you have such lovely jackets, shirts and ties.

Holdfast, I love that suit...you could wear any shirt in my mind, the suits so gorgeous it wouldn't matter.:icon_smile_big:

IWant30, I like the shirt collar, a sportscoat would really make it pop even more. As far as the shoes, a bit to squared for my taste. You'll also come to learn how Kenneth Cole shoes are essentially despised here. I also used to wear them, and swear by them, but the I was introduced to real quality - Allen Edmunds, Alden, Crockett and Jones, Trickers...and my wallet still isn't speaking to me, but my wife as just started to.:icon_smile:


----------



## rgrossicone

welldressedfellow said:


> I'm sorry, but the square toed shoes are just terrible! And get a jacket or ditch the tie and double cuffs! I don't want to come off as being mean, but this is my personal opinion (I have a feeling some members will agree, although they won't be as blunt as I.)


Great minds think alike?


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

LOL.. Ok so no Kenneth Cole shoes then. I usually tend to dismiss a sport coat (for fear of getting it dirty at work) unless I go out somewhere. As for the shoes they already have scuffs on them so I dont mind too much wearing them at work, but I do have to make a shopping appointment soon. lol


----------



## Cary Grant

Iwannaa30agian said:


> LOL.. Ok so no Kenneth Cole shoes then. I usually tend to dismiss a sport coat (for fear of getting it dirty at work) unless I go out somewhere. As for the shoes they already have scuffs on them so I dont mind too much wearing them at work, but I do have to make a shopping appointment soon. lol


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Really elegant, CG. Everytime I see these shoes I think they are just great.
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Thanks V!


----------



## jst

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* HF
> *Shirt:* Tasso Elba
> *Tie:* Faconnable, cashmere/wool
> *Pocket square:* Altea, linen
> *Pants:* Express, wool
> *Socks:* Robert Talbott
> *Belt:* Martin Dingman
> *Shoes:* Romano Martegani for a boutique line, hand made, ostrich


I like the jacket tie shirt combination. Very nice!


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Well Cary Grant I sell mattresses to be honest and am in the middle of trying to get my masters in International Business. I am already certified in speaking Japanese so I have a good career path ahead of me, or so I feel. For the moment however I sell beds and usually I tend to scuff my shoes at work moving them around and what not. Also when I pick up mattresses in plastic bags most of it has been stored in the warehouse before being brought to my store so no matter how hard I try I can never avoid getting a little dirty. I keep telling myself this is only temporary so I hope I'm right. lol I've also been thinking about the medical field as well, or at least to minor in. So please dont be too harsh in judging me as these are definantly not my finest of my collection of apperal but while I am at work.....:icon_smile: When I go to church this sunday I will post pictures of how I really dress up when going somewhere.


----------



## Cary Grant

Yeah- in your case= I wouldn't worry too much about wardrobe. Just avoid the common faux pas.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

By the way that is a really elegant sport coat you have, the grey with black. I'm sorry but I am not familiar with the pattern. I am not normally a fan of Khakis but I guess some people can pull them off pretty well. lol I am so impressed with the dress patterns and combinations that people present here I could spend an eternity just getting ideas. As for the infamous faux pas i really do try and avoid that as best I can. Much thanks and regards,
:icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Trafalgar belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Timberland boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## davemx66

*Good Job*



Iwannaa30agian said:


> The socks are Perry Ellis and the shoes are Italica.
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cufflinks are Express.
> 
> Shirt and cuff links look great!
> 
> About the shoes, they do dress you down... you could still wear them with a pair of jeans or with your biker outfit, LOL!


----------



## Cary Grant

Iwannaa30agian said:


> By the way that is a really elegant sport coat you have, the grey with black. I'm sorry but I am not familiar with the pattern. I am not normally a fan of Khakis but I guess some people can pull them off pretty well. lol I am so impressed with the dress patterns and combinations that people present here I could spend an eternity just getting ideas. As for the infamous faux pas i really do try and avoid that as best I can. Much thanks and regards,
> :icon_smile:


Thank you. The pattern is called "houndstooth" - this one is dk blue on cream. The pants aren't khaki- they're a cotton almost "duck" cloth.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Well to be honest I have to say that I own Kenneth Cole jeans as well. LOL I used to think they were good quality but apparently his goods are despised here. Which in all honesty. I took a look at some of those shoes that Aleen Edmunds has and I thought they were the best looking shoes I have ever seen in my life; and they had so many I thought I had died and gone to heaven. LOL I guess next is jeans shopping, but I am not in a big hurry for those. I really don't own a biker suit, but it's funny you mention that because my would have been mother in law took the liberty of buying me Harley Davidson cufflinks for Christmas. LOL They were little motorcycles.... I can tell you I wasn't impressed. I gave her a call the next day and said thank you in a sincere voice but that was the gentleman thing to do anyway. I am happy she thought of me but.... LOL


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

My apologies Cary Grant. lol Well they look very nice!


----------



## Srynerson

Iwannaa30agian said:


> Well to be honest I have to say that I own Kenneth Cole jeans as well. LOL I used to think they were good quality but apparently his goods are despised here.


One of the skills necessary to survive AAAC is to learn how to blow off a certain amount of criticism. If you think an article of clothing is attractive or works well for you and people don't mock you for it in your day-to-day life, feel free to stick with it even if it gets criticized here. :teacha:

And, to stay on topic, nice tie and cufflinks! :icon_smile:


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

I do apologize as I have re-read what I have posted and that does come off a little rash. I did not mean it like that. I was joking about the Kenneth Cole jeans and did not mean the slightest bit of crudness in my post. I do apologize to everyone who has read it that way. Thank you very much about the compliments however. 
With warmest regards;


----------



## davemx66

*.....*



Iwannaa30agian said:


> I do apologize as I have re-read what I have posted and that does come off a little rash. I did not mean it like that. I was joking about the Kenneth Cole jeans and did not mean the slightest bit of crudness in my post. I do apologize to everyone who has read it that way. Thank you very much about the compliments however.
> With warmest regards;


You were quite polite, I must say...
You received some harsh and some constructive criticism
Don't let this get to you and keep posting! 
:aportnoy:


----------



## Sainte-Flanelle

welldressedfellow said:


> I'm sorry, but the square toed shoes are just terrible! And get a jacket or ditch the tie and double cuffs! I don't want to come off as being mean, but this is my personal opinion (I have a feeling some members will agree, although they won't be as blunt as I.)


You know, this is probably the only reason I continue to lurk and not post. I realize that this thread opens one up to criticism, but there is no need for this. It really doesn't matter what clothing you wear if you forget a little respect and diplomacy. This wasn't an example of being blunt, it was rude and obnoxious.


----------



## welldressedfellow

I'm oh so very sorry. You have shown me the error of my ways.  Get over it! There are far more blunt criticisms to be found on these Fora.



Sainte-Flanelle said:


> You know, this is probably the only reason I continue to lurk and not post. I realize that this thread opens one up to criticism, but there is no need for this. It really doesn't matter what clothing you wear if you forget a little respect and diplomacy. This wasn't an example of being blunt, it was rude and obnoxious.


----------



## Jovan

They have a point. This is the sort of thing that alienates people from a lot of clothing forums.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Thank you very much Sainte for trying to stick up for me.  Greatly appreciated by the way.  However I am not in the slightest bothered by critisisms and what have you. You're always going to have someone in life that is prone to sooner or later throw something in your face but you can't let it bother you too much. It's going to happen sooner or later and when it does laugh it off is my theory. I hope you feel the same.  Thanks again friend.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

welldressedfellow said:


> I'm oh so very sorry. You have shown me the error of my ways.  Get over it! There are far more blunt criticisms to be found on these Fora.


But, just because others are rude it does not seem, to me, a good reason for bad manners. I thought those that frequented this forum thought of themselves as gentlemen.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Nevermind how they think of themselves, how do you think think of yourself? You sound like a fine young gentleman to me and Im not making excuses for anyones bad manners. I prefer constructive critisism to be honest. It doesn't matter who has good manners except yourself, because that is the only person you can control.


----------



## lizardking

*Agree*

Most people come to the forum to learn and improve. All critiques should also include suggestions for improvement. Compliment something at the same time the critique is offered and it will be a positive experience for all.


----------



## dchandler2

Church Outfit

Suit = Dilliards
Shirt = JAB
Tie = Polo by Ralph Lauren
P.S. = Ike Behar
Footwear = Loake Wingtip Brown Suede


----------



## welldressedfellow

Excellent!



dchandler2 said:


> Church Outfit
> 
> Suit = Dilliards
> Shirt = JAB
> Tie = Polo by Ralph Lauren
> P.S. = Ike Behar
> Footwear = Loake Wingtip Brown Suede


----------



## rgrossicone

Sainte-Flanelle said:


> You know, this is probably the only reason I continue to lurk and not post. I realize that this thread opens one up to criticism, but there is no need for this. It really doesn't matter what clothing you wear if you forget a little respect and diplomacy. This wasn't an example of being blunt, it was rude and obnoxious.


Come on man! If we are all going to be happy and hold hands about everyone's attire, I WOULDN'T POST. I want to know what people really think. I think it shows far more character to be honest and say what you think rather than sugar coating it. I also commented on the exact same things WDF did. Without such criticisms I would still be committing some pretty serious faux pas. No one hates anyone here. You want to see people being total jackasses, go to Style Forum's WAYWT Thread, or any other there for that matter. While WDF's comments may not have been overly "nice", they certainly weren't hateful, innacurate, or distasteful.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Come on man! If we are all going to be happy and hold hands about everyone's attire, I WOULDN'T POST. I want to know what people really think. I think it shows far more character to be honest and say what you think rather than sugar coating it. I also commented on the exact same things WDF did. Without such criticisms I would still be committing some pretty serious faux pas. No one hates anyone here. You want to see people being total jackasses, go to Style Forum's WAYWT Thread, or any other there for that matter. While WDF's comments may not have been overly "nice", they certainly weren't hateful, innacurate, or distasteful.


+1 The whole point of posting here is to get direct, honest feedback, erh umm, criticism. I saw those shoes and wanted to regurgitate, I thought WDF handled it directly but with some discretion. Look, if your goal is to get applause speak to your family. If you are looking for truth then post away.


----------



## gman-17

dchandler2 said:


> Church Outfit
> 
> Suit = Dilliards
> Shirt = JAB
> Tie = Polo by Ralph Lauren
> P.S. = Ike Behar
> Footwear = Loake Wingtip Brown Suede


Chandler

Suit is two thumbs up. 
Shirt looks a touch long--maybe new and hasn't shrunk? Look at your righ our left.

Shoes are excellent, but I just believe those trousers and those shoes deserve some cuffs.


----------



## weckl

dchandler2 said:


> Church Outfit
> 
> Suit = Dilliards
> Shirt = JAB
> Tie = Polo by Ralph Lauren
> P.S. = Ike Behar
> Footwear = Loake Wingtip Brown Suede


Very cool, but I'd like to see some cuffs on the trousers. Just personal preference, really. Other than that, looks fantastic.


----------



## weckl

themanfromlisbon said:


> That how we were yesterday. And today...the same.
> Well, I believe is time to an old linen suit jump out from the closet.
> Hope doesn't look too much out of (its) time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for those who keep saying one's shouldn't wear loafers with suits...well... does it look really so bad?)
> 
> Cheers, guys
> 
> V.


I guess the seasonal linen rule doesn't apply outside the U.S. Love the suit. Linen always has a really nice baggy drape. Looks great. I'm looking forward to May 25 so I can bust out my beige linen suit here in Los Angeles.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

First Dchandler; that suit is absolutely awesome. I love it. Second; the shoes I could do without but then again I have nothing but black shoes. lol So I am probably no tthe person to listen to on that. Third; I have to agree with Rgrossicone in saying that Well Dressed Fellow's comments weren't mean at all.



rgrossicone said:


> I also commented on the exact same things WDF did. Without such criticisms I would still be committing some pretty serious faux pas. No one hates anyone here. You want to see people being total jackasses, go to Style Forum's WAYWT Thread, or any other there for that matter. While WDF's comments may not have been overly "nice", they certainly weren't hateful, innacurate, or distasteful.


It was constructive critisism and I welcome that. That is why I am posting here is to get ideas, what does and doesn't go together. etc.. If I like something and someone disagrees with on this forum that doesn't mean I am going to go against my own gut feeling. I think that's the reason everyone posts, get ideas on things they're not sure about for example. So in no way do I disrespect nor diminish Well Dressed Fellows comments at all. What I meant in my posting is that if you can't take it don't dish it out in a nutshell. I as well as everyone here has at one point in there life judged someone's clothing; Rather it be their tie, jacket, shoes, whatever. I think it's pretty safe to say that at the end of the day we are all gentleman and good friends and would prefer to keep it that way. :idea: Now lets drop what I was wearing yesterday and focus on what I would be wearing today..lol


























What does everyone think? Should I add a tie? If so burgandy? pink? Is the sport coat appropriate? Give me some HONEST feedback people. lol

P.S. I am not sure how easy it is to tell but it is a double breasted 2/6 so it is a bit formal. I got it from yet again Paul Fredrick, and I like it but it is kind of hard to match it. Any ideas?

-With warmest regards


----------



## weckl

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* HF
> *Shirt:* Tasso Elba
> *Tie:* Faconnable, cashmere/wool
> *Pocket square:* Altea, linen
> *Pants:* Express, wool
> *Socks:* Robert Talbott
> *Belt:* Martin Dingman
> *Shoes:* Romano Martegani for a boutique line, hand made, ostrich


Those shoes are amazing. I've always wondered how one could pull off a style like that without looking pimpy. You, sir, have done it. They look modern and hip, without detracting from the rest of the outfit.


----------



## rgrossicone

Iwannaa30agian said:


> What does everyone think? Should I add a tie? If so burgandy? pink? Is the sport coat appropriate? Give me some HONEST feedback people. lol
> 
> P.S. I am not sure how easy it is to tell but it is a double breasted 2/6 so it is a bit formal. I got it from yet again Paul Fredrick, and I like it but it is kind of hard to match it. Any ideas?
> 
> -With warmest regards


I'm not sure...hard to tell about the colors...looks like an orphaned suit jacket. I do like the peak lapels. I would probably add a tie, but again, the colors don't come across clearly in the photos so I wouldn't be able to be accurate in choosing a color. I probably wouldn't do a striped sportcoat, unless the stripe was either much, much bolder, or much much subtler. That medium stripe screams out to me, "Where are my matching pants!?"


----------



## rgrossicone

*Dondiego Family Dinner - Bamonte's, Brooklyn*

After the passing of my aunt, the "next generation" in my family, the Dondiego's, decided that we should all make an effort to get together a few times a year, that we owe it to them, and that we owe it to ourselves. My brother came in from Staten Island, my twin cousins from Queens via Westchester, my cousin from Carroll Gardens, and my cousin and cousin in law from Enfield Conn. It was a great time with everyone, and I think we'd make those who passed on proud!

So I wore:

RRL Tweed Sportcoat
White Epauleted Camp Shirt (H&M)
JCrew Vintage Wash Selvedge Denim
Sperry's


























Baby Breuckelen had a blast as well, was decently behaved for an 8.5 month old, and we all ate GOOD.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Come on man! If we are all going to be happy and hold hands about everyone's attire, I WOULDN'T POST. I want to know what people really think. I think it shows far more character to be honest and say what you think rather than sugar coating it. I also commented on the exact same things WDF did. Without such criticisms I would still be committing some pretty serious faux pas. No one hates anyone here. You want to see people being total jackasses, go to Style Forum's WAYWT Thread, or any other there for that matter. While WDF's comments may not have been overly "nice", they certainly weren't hateful, innacurate, or distasteful.


+1 . I think that everyone's posting here not searching just for a little flattering. Are we always sure about our own options when we break some "rules"? I think not, I think we are looking for others opinions. And they are welcome (though I think that a critic must always be polite)

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

weckl said:


> I guess the seasonal linen rule doesn't apply outside the U.S. Love the suit. Linen always has a really nice baggy drape. Looks great. I'm looking forward to May 25 so I can bust out my beige linen suit here in Los Angeles.


Well Weckl, be sure that I don't even know that rule:icon_smile_big:. But if I did, be also sure that I wouldn't care, anyway.
Thank you and hope to see you post after the 25th of May

Cheers

V


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

First off great style but I have to ask about the denim. Because I have one really good pair but I hardly wear them because they are a 32 inseam and im about a 29.5-30. I would take and get them tailored but I just dont care too much about it. But I noticed you rolled your pant legs up, and that's what I usually do as well. I was just curious if that style was in or.... 
Next off thank you for the comments and to be honest, Paul Fredrick had sold out of matching pants but for only 19.99 I couldn't say no. If nothing else I can get a pair of pants bespoken for it. The stripes do seem a bit much with these pair of slacks, but I thought didn't look too bad for what I had to work with. I was thinking of adding a burgandy tie though as I have the cufflinks and tie to match. 
Pink;








Burgandy;







The color of the coat is a dark charcoal pencil stripe.
I like the pink ones as it has the God Eros and those are Kenneth Cole. The others I am not sure what brand but they go Perfect with my Geoffrey Beene tie.



rgrossicone said:


> After the passing of my aunt, the "next generation" in my family, the Dondiego's, decided that we should all make an effort to get together a few times a year, that we owe it to them, and that we owe it to ourselves. My brother came in from Staten Island, my twin cousins from Queens via Westchester, my cousin from Carroll Gardens, and my cousin and cousin in law from Enfield Conn. It was a great time with everyone, and I think we'd make those who passed on proud!
> 
> So I wore:
> 
> RRL Tweed Sportcoat
> White Epauleted Camp Shirt (H&M)
> JCrew Vintage Wash Selvedge Denim
> Sperry's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Breuckelen had a blast as well, was decently behaved for an 8.5 month old, and we all ate GOOD.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> After the passing of my aunt, the "next generation" in my family, the Dondiego's, decided that we should all make an effort to get together a few times a year, that we owe it to them, and that we owe it to ourselves. My brother came in from Staten Island, my twin cousins from Queens via Westchester, my cousin from Carroll Gardens, and my cousin and cousin in law from Enfield Conn. It was a great time with everyone, and I think we'd make those who passed on proud!
> 
> So I wore:
> 
> RRL Tweed Sportcoat
> White Epauleted Camp Shirt (H&M)
> JCrew Vintage Wash Selvedge Denim
> Sperry's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Breuckelen had a blast as well, was decently behaved for an 8.5 month old, and we all ate GOOD.


Love the Topsiders, pulled mine out last week and started wearing them. I like that sport coat too! The whole outfit looks casual, but not frumpy. :aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Love the Topsiders, pulled mine out last week and started wearing them. I like that sport coat too! The whole outfit looks casual, but not frumpy. :aportnoy:


Thanks guys! Wound up getting baby cookie on my sleeve:icon_smile_big:...oh well.

As far as the jeans, I guess you could say that it might be "in style". Not really sure. I get my chops busted at work by colleagues, but i don't take much stock in their fashion advise...their no AAACers. I have a pair of APCs that I'll wear tomorrow that have an almost 3 inch cuff...I love em.

$19.99 is a great price for a sport coat, but sometimes a free coat isn't worth it if you can't wear it right...and I'm not saying that about yours. If you like it, then its cool. Check out eBay, maybe you can find the trousers that match. Or even try calling them.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

I did and unfourtanantly they are all sold out of them. They have just the sport coats remaining. That's what happens when clearance suit seperate people buy 1 sport coat and 10 pairs of pants. lol I wish I could just smack them!ic12337: lol Oh well I suppose, all is fair I'm sure.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
JS suit
Charvet tie
Kiton shirt
Globe cufflinks
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

Nice casual ensemble, rgrossicone, but I was just wondering: Would a front button move on that coat resolve the display of shirt and buckle below it? Somehow I'm stuck with the idea that nothing but trousers should show below a closed coat button. I realize that denim is worn lower than most other trousers, but it still looks a bit jarring to see that triangle of white and the buckle flash with the coat closed. Since the outfit is so casual, I'd almost prefer to see the coat left open.

Am I being too picky about this, folks?


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> Nice casual ensemble, rgrossicone, but I was just wondering: Would a front button move on that coat resolve the display of shirt and buckle below it? Somehow I'm stuck with the idea that nothing but trousers should show below a closed coat button. I realize that denim is worn lower than most other trousers, but it still looks a bit jarring to see that triangle of white and the buckle flash with the coat closed. Since the outfit is so casual, I'd almost prefer to see the coat left open.
> 
> Am I being too picky about this, folks?


Its a little bit of a combo...jeans are very low waisted and the jacket fairly fitted as well as the shirt a little baggy (wanted to wear a shirt I wouldn't care if I got red sauce on). Ideally I would have liked no shirt showing, but oh well...not too picky...we come here to be picky!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## Mannix

That's the way to do it Mr. Moo! Great choice of ps with that ensemble, it looks fantastic with that sport coat. 

Cordovan longwings?


----------



## welldressedfellow

*Now THIS is more like it!*

A nice dark red tie would look great! I would suggest you consider throwing in a pocket square as well. Jacket look naked without one, IMHO. It doesn't have to be anything fancy, a pressed white handkerchief will do if you don't have any pocket squares on hand. Is the color navy? I can't really tell but if it is then grey wool trousers will work best. The pinstipes in the jacket will make it difficult to wear, some people may think that you left the matching trousers in the closet. That isn't to say that you shouldn't wear it, most people won't take notice.



Iwannaa30agian said:


> What does everyone think? Should I add a tie? If so burgandy? pink? Is the sport coat appropriate? Give me some HONEST feedback people. lol
> 
> P.S. I am not sure how easy it is to tell but it is a double breasted 2/6 so it is a bit formal. I got it from yet again Paul Fredrick, and I like it but it is kind of hard to match it. Any ideas?
> 
> -With warmest regards


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Mr. Moo congrats! That is an awesome outfit you have; That being said I rather have t disagree on the tie. It is just a matter of personal taste but those sock ties kind of dont go hand in hand with me. lol Hence why I would never wear a California Tux. lol Everything else looks superb however! Especially that sport coat! 



Mr. Moo said:


>


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

The pinstripes do make it a bit troubeling to do anything with really. I almost forgot I was going to show you my church apparel I had went with today. Here are some shots of my favorite suit; 









Im not sure f you can tell, it is wide baby blue stripes and small white pinstripes.












welldressedfellow said:


> A nice dark red tie would look great! I would suggest you consider throwing in a pocket square as well. Jacket look naked without one, IMHO. It doesn't have to be anything fancy, a pressed white handkerchief will do if you don't have any pocket squares on hand. Is the color navy? I can't really tell but if it is then grey wool trousers will work best. The pinstipes in the jacket will make it difficult to wear, some people may think that you left the matching trousers in the closet. That isn't to say that you shouldn't wear it, most people won't take notice.


----------



## upr_crust

*Back in the world, after a weekend in seclusion . . .*

I spent the weekend trying to rid myself of a rather nasty cold, leaving house and home only for the gathering of food, and never for very long. This made for a very long, dull two days.

I would have hoped to have done photos of today's ensemble, but that, alas, was not in the cards, so, for your possible entertainment, a verbal description.

Grey pinstripe D/B 6-button suit, side vented, pleated trousers (Polo, via Syms)

White/red/blue multi-stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Oval carnelian cufflinks, goldtone mounts, toggle backs (Liberty of London)

Solid crimson silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)

Red/blue silk paisley pocket square, edged in light green (Robert Talbott, via C21)

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black moc-toe buckled loafers (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Navy D/B wool velour overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)

Royal Stewart cashmere tartan scarf (B. Altman's, from the mists of prehistory, from a retail standpoint)

Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to make one's way through the first day back at the office after enforced leisure, no?


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Iwannaa30agian said:


>


Well done.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


>


Looking sharp, Mr. Moo. But I would like to see the shoes :icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> I spent the weekend trying to rid myself of a rather nasty cold, leaving house and home only for the gathering of food, and never for very long. This made for a very long, dull two days.
> 
> I would have hoped to have done photos of today's ensemble, but that, alas, was not in the cards, so, for your possible entertainment, a verbal description.
> 
> Grey pinstripe D/B 6-button suit, side vented, pleated trousers (Polo, via Syms)
> 
> White/red/blue multi-stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)
> 
> Oval carnelian cufflinks, goldtone mounts, toggle backs (Liberty of London)
> 
> Solid crimson silk satin tie (Marino Gabbri, via C21)
> 
> Red/blue silk paisley pocket square, edged in light green (Robert Talbott, via C21)
> 
> Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)
> 
> Black moc-toe buckled loafers (Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's)
> 
> Trumper's Skye
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy D/B wool velour overcoat (Lauren, via Syms)
> 
> Royal Stewart cashmere tartan scarf (B. Altman's, from the mists of prehistory, from a retail standpoint)
> 
> Grey fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)
> 
> Enough attire to make one's way through the first day back at the office after enforced leisure, no?


U C get well soon and get back to the pics. :icon_smile:

Would have enjoyed a pic of those shoes and cufflinks, for sure.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Spring is coming to stay (so it looks)*

Today, I'll be wearing a brand new linen coat. Is not too thin, so it's very pleasant in a day like today - not too warm, not cold - about 21ºC


----------



## welldressedfellow

Nice!



Iwannaa30agian said:


> The pinstripes do make it a bit troubeling to do anything with really. I almost forgot I was going to show you my church apparel I had went with today. Here are some shots of my favorite suit;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure f you can tell, it is wide baby blue stripes and small white pinstripes.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Excelente!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Today, I'll be wearing a brand new linen coat. Is not to thin, so it's very pleasant in a day like today - not too warm, not cold - about 21ºC


----------



## Holdfast

Forgot to take a snap of the shoes - they're dark brown suede brogues.


----------



## mysharona

Suit: Paul Smith, dual vents
Shirt: Astor & Black
Silk rep tie: Merona
Belt: Trafalgar
PS: Randa
Socks: Merona
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Sanfords in Cognac (I should note that in person, the shoes are the color of the belt!)
Vintage silver cufflinks: T & Co.
Tiebar: T & Co.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Love that shirt and tie! 



Holdfast said:


> Forgot to take a snap of the shoes - they're dark brown suede brogues.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Very nice, I like the tie and the trousers look great with your new linen coat. Well done.


----------



## gnatty8

Couple of crossposts.. First, Saturday, these boots were made for standing in line, at the DMV, sigh:




Coat is RL Polo, shirt is RL Polo, sweater is J Crew, corduroy trousers, JCrew, and boots, Katahdin Engineer's boots from LL Bean.


----------



## gnatty8

And today, grey suit for a grey day.. Couldn't resist the purple, in a spring frame of mind.


----------



## Iwannaa30agian

Very nice! I am a tad jealous. lol Purple always goes well with grey, although I am a bit for the lavender and lighter purple colors with grey. But a bold purple makes it stand out more. I love that tie, although the half windsor just doesn't do it for me. That, however, is a matter of personal taste. Overall great job! 



gnatty8 said:


> And today, grey suit for a grey day.. Couldn't resist the purple, in a spring frame of mind.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP Horsey jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Prada belt
RR jeans
Armani socks
Timberland boots
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Hartford Whalers Tribute*

In a little preview of my St Patricks Day green (and according to legend, St Patty was Italian you know, so to all my Irish friends...your welcome!:icon_smile_wink I decided to go for a 1990 Hartford Whalers theme.

Green Turnbull & Asser SJ
White BB Slim Fit OCBD
Green, Blue and White Stiped Tie by American Living (its my Zarley Zalapski tie)
Hickey Style Khakis
John Varvatos Rubber Sole Brown Oxfords
and my Hartford Whaler Socks by JCrew.

Big save by Mike Liut, oh what a hit by Samuelsson, Ferrarro takes the puck and moves it to Sylvain Turgeon, now over to Francis...he shoots, he scores! Uh Oh, looks like Stu Grimson's not too happy about how Francis was manhandled as he took that shot...(cue Brass Bonanaza and a bench clearing brawl)


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> In a little preview of my St Patricks Day green (and according to legend, St Patty was Italian you know, so to all my Irish friends...your welcome!:icon_smile_wink I decided to go for a 1990 Hartford Whalers theme.
> 
> Green Turnbull & Asser SJ
> White BB Slim Fit OCBD
> Green, Blue and White Stiped Tie by American Living (its my Zarley Zalapski tie)
> Hickey Style Khakis
> John Varvatos Rubber Sole Brown Oxfords
> and my Hartford Whaler Socks by JCrew.
> 
> Big save by Mike Liut, oh what a hit by Samuelsson, Ferrarro takes the puck and moves it to Sylvain Turgeon, now over to Francis...he shoots, he scores! Uh Oh, looks like Stu Grimson's not too happy about how Francis was manhandled as he took that shot...(cue Brass Bonanaza and a bench clearing brawl)


Mr. RG great outfit, as usual, and very nice homage to hockey, but do we really thank you or blame you for St. Patrick?


----------



## Mannix

I like it RG, the green theme is not tacky or overbearing and that outfit is quite wearable.


----------



## BLFancher

Oh my, Mr. Moo...I LOVE that sport coat! Where-oh-where can I find one?


----------



## BLFancher

Nice. Love the combo, Mr. G!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I like it RG, the green theme is not tacky or overbearing and that outfit is quite wearable.


Thanks guys...please note that tomorrow's green WILL be tacky, but will be worn a bit tongue in cheek, or at least tongue in Irish Soda Bread!


----------



## dchandler2

welldressedfellow said:


> Excellent!


Thanks for the compliment WDF



gman-17 said:


> Chandler
> 
> Suit is two thumbs up.
> Shirt looks a touch long--maybe new and hasn't shrunk? Look at your righ our left.
> 
> Shoes are excellent, but I just believe those trousers and those shoes deserve some cuffs.


I agree. I have to go down a size on this type of JAB shirt. Thanks gman-17.



weckl said:


> Very cool, but I'd like to see some cuffs on the trousers. Just personal preference, really. Other than that, looks fantastic.


Point well taken on the cuffs. Thanks guys.



dchandler2 said:


> Church Outfit
> 
> Suit = Dilliards
> Shirt = JAB
> Tie = Polo by Ralph Lauren
> P.S. = Ike Behar
> Footwear = Loake Wingtip Brown Suede


----------



## gman-17

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks for the compliment WDF
> 
> I agree. I have to go down a size on this type of JAB shirt. Thanks gman-17.
> 
> Point well taken on the cuffs. Thanks guys.


Chandler overall look was great. I don't know if the shirt is new, but if it is JAB, and it is new, it will shrink. Wait a few launderings before deciding to size down.


----------



## cravat

If Irish folks get to express their ethnic pride today, why shouldn't the Germans? Here I am wearing my Altdeutsche tracht.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Coat is RL Polo, shirt is RL Polo, sweater is J Crew, corduroy trousers, JCrew, and boots, Katahdin Engineer's boots from LL Bean.


I love your coats but think this material might have been better on a Norfolk or similar- with a throat latch etc.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

welldressedfellow said:


> Excelente


Thank you WDF 



gnatty8 said:


> Very nice, I like the tie and the trousers look great with your new linen coat. Well done.


Thank you, G. I enjoy the coat very much. Fits extremely well (forgive me the little vanity)

Cheers guys

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Forgot to take a snap of the shoes - they're dark brown suede brogues.


I really enjoy that suit, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> And today, grey suit for a grey day.. Couldn't resist the purple, in a spring frame of mind.


The shirt is really nice. Purple is very dear to me. You look very elegant

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> In a little preview of my St Patricks Day green (and according to legend, St Patty was Italian you know, so to all my Irish friends...your welcome!:icon_smile_wink I decided to go for a 1990 Hartford Whalers theme.
> 
> Green Turnbull & Asser SJ
> White BB Slim Fit OCBD
> Green, Blue and White Stiped Tie by American Living (its my Zarley Zalapski tie)
> Hickey Style Khakis
> John Varvatos Rubber Sole Brown Oxfords
> and my Hartford Whaler Socks by JCrew.
> 
> Big save by Mike Liut, oh what a hit by Samuelsson, Ferrarro takes the puck and moves it to Sylvain Turgeon, now over to Francis...he shoots, he scores! Uh Oh, looks like Stu Grimson's not too happy about how Francis was manhandled as he took that shot...(cue Brass Bonanaza and a bench clearing brawl)


 I dig that look of yours Rg (except for the shoes, sorry  )

The coat is pretty.

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Flying under entirely false colours, but seasonally appropriate . . .*

. . . and, again, no photos, do forgive me.

In a fit of sartorial pique, I have donned several articles of clothing quite green in nature, in honour of the day (Mar. 17th), even though my entire gene pool traces its origins back to that OTHER, rather larger island due east of the Emerald Isle. As I said, a fit of sartorial pique, though aesthetically quite pleasant.

Timings were not good this AM for photos - antibiotics are not energizing.

This evening, for a short period of time, I am invited to a reception honouring the publishing of a friend's new book, a quite hefty history of American business (gentleman in question is a professor emeritus of the City University of New York). My attire was chosen with an academic atmosphere in mind - something faintly tweedy, though I am sure that in this day and age, tweed is a rare commodity among college professors of any age.

Without further ado, then . . .

Brown flannel herringbone track stripe 3-button, 3-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, side-vented jacket, pleated trousers (BB GF)

French blue shirt, tab collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Light green/blue/gold silk repp tie (BB)

Flat round malachite cufflinks, edged in goldtone metal, toggle backs (The Custom Shop, late of NYC)

Solid gold-coloured silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Vintage watch chain

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Dark brown monk strap ankle boots (BB)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Brown herringbone D/B overcoat, belted back (BB)

Maroon/gold silk scarf, lined in maroon wool, silk fringe (BB)

Loden green felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St, NYC)

Enough attire to make it through a day of green-ness, one hopes . . .


----------



## guitone

Hard to see colors so I had to wear my glasses as a disguise. Canali jacket (my favorite), dark blue flannel trousers, AE shoes with blue socks....shirt is Norstroms as is tie...


----------



## mysharona

Nothing special today, but shown here are the St. Paddy's tribute pieces:
Vintage Tie by Pride of England 
PS by Randa
Socks: Old Navy


----------



## TheEarl

Looks great, mysharona. Happy St. Patty's


----------



## Buster Brown

Catching up after being away for a couple weeks. RG, my belated congratulations on your second child.

The first outfit below was Sunday's - a new favorite jacket. The second is today's - some new accessories for another favorite jacket.
























Cashmere jacket by Brioni (vintage)
Cotton shirt from Macy's
Silk pocket square from thetiebar.com
Wool flannel slacks by Ballin
AE Cerrotos in espresso

















Wool jacket by Kroon
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Silk pocket square from thetiebar.com
Wool slacks by Ing Loro Piana for Nordstrom
AE Park Avenues in brown


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Buster Brown said:


> Catching up after being away for a couple weeks. RG, my belated congratulations on your second child.
> 
> The first outfit below was Sunday's - a new favorite jacket. The second is today's - some new accessories for another favorite jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere jacket by Brioni (vintage)
> Cotton shirt from Macy's
> Silk pocket square from thetiebar.com
> Wool flannel slacks by Ballin
> AE Cerrotos in espresso


Love, love, love that jacket. :aportnoy:


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> And today, grey suit for a grey day.. Couldn't resist the purple, in a spring frame of mind.


Loving this.



Buster Brown said:


> Cashmere jacket by Brioni (vintage)


What weave is that? Great jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
NM rugby polo
Nocona belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cary Grant

'tis finally Spring in the Nord'!!

I think Holdfast and I were on the same wavelength this week.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Top O' the Evenin' To Ya!*

Thanks Buster, again, great coats!

My attire for today in honor of St Pat and our Irish friends:

Daks of England (I know, I know, but its green plaid) Sport Coat
BB Slim Fit OCBD Blue
Navy and Green Shamrock Tie JPress
BR Short Stone Chinos
JCrew Green Argyles
Red Wing Boots


----------



## Cary Grant

^^Now THAT'S plaid :icon_smile_big:


----------



## guitone

Holdfast said:


> Forgot to take a snap of the shoes - they're dark brown suede brogues.


I do love this suit...Hounds tooth is great, the tie is perfect too.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Buster, again, great coats!
> 
> My attire for today in honor of St Pat and our Irish friends:
> 
> Daks of England (I know, I know, but its green plaid) Sport Coat
> BB Slim Fit OCBD Blue
> Navy and Green Shamrock Tie JPress
> BR Short Stone Chinos
> JCrew Green Argyles
> Red Wing Boots


I would have thought you were one of the wee little people with that outfit. Spot on.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> 'tis finally Spring in the Nord'!!
> 
> I think Holdfast and I were on the same wavelength this week.


Great square and boots??? right??

That's not to negate your suit and shirt. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Loving this.
> 
> What weave is that? Great jacket.


This is who I want to be when I grow up. This is my kind of look.


----------



## gman-17

St. Patricks day

I usually don't wear green on St. Ptracks day. I am Irish, French and English and that just is a bad mixture of over-indulgers, snobs and rabble rousers. (My kids told me that if I wore green no one could pinch me. This must be new, but solid advice given the potential in my office.) :icon_smile_big:

Ok here goes:

Blazer with crest buttons from Talia

Shirt is Thomas Pink (Greeen Bengal Stripe)

Tie is Massimo Dutti sold to me by a beautiful tall blonde German girl in Munich last year before watching Man United beat Roma in the Champions league. (Watched the game with a German / Italian guy from Bolzano in an Australian-Irish bar in Munich, go figure) (Apologize for the indulgence.)
AE Belt
Zanella Trousers
Bobby Talbott socks
My loake shoes - I think the shine is a bit better than the last time I showed them.

I know a number of you will think there is too much break in my trousers but I like that.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Great square and boots??? right??
> 
> That's not to negate your suit and shirt. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks- the square is a shamrock scarf od my wife's :idea: and the boots by Rider. :icon_smile:


----------



## cravat




----------



## Scrumhalf

^ Love the coat. Sleeves look a bit short though?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> 'tis finally Spring in the Nord'!!
> 
> I think Holdfast and I were on the same wavelength this week.


Looks just fine, CG.
Here, yesterday we had 28º C again, imagine.

Cheers

V


----------



## cravat

Scrumhalf said:


> ^ Love the coat. Sleeves look a bit short though?


Agreed. Unfortunately I have not found a decent tailor in Finland, and the coat is already a 41L. I have this problem fairly often because I am a 15.5/36. I suppose I am the perfect candidate for MTM or tailoring, just don't have the wherewithal yet.


----------



## Cary Grant

cravat said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately I have not found a decent tailor in Finland, and the coat is already a 41L. I have this problem fairly often because I am a 15.5/36. I suppose I am the perfect candidate for MTM or tailoring, just don't have the wherewithal yet.


Hmm- is that really a 41l? At 36" sleeves it shouldn't look that short.


----------



## upr_crust

*A tie from the "archives" . . . .*





































The Fates and my ailing respiratory system finally co-ordinated their activites, allowing me the time to photo today's ensemble (and yes, CG, I will endeavor to get a shine before the day is through!)

Today's tie is one that I like, but haven't worn in a very long time (it seems that my tie rack is full of ties in that category).

Navy track-stripe 3-button, 2-to-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB Regent)

Blue/white multi-stripe shirt, white straight collar, double button cuffs (BB)

Red silk foulard tie, printed in a pattern of Chinese figures in yellow, blue, and light red (Ferragamo)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

Floris Cefiro (it's to get to 60F/15C here in NYC, and is sunny - a lighter scent was called for)

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Blue/green cashmere tartan scarf (Burberry - circa 1985)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to get through "hump day", perhaps (with a shine added!) . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

Time for a shine! 



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## mysharona

Also dressing to usher in spring: this look is my best "prep-school weekend" attire, but... I have to work. The weekend comes soon!
Jacket (part of a suit): BB
Shirt: egyptian cotton Geoffrey Beene 
Rep tie: Repeated from a couple days ago: Merona
PS: T. Harris London
Belt: unbranded: $4 at Marshall's!
Pants: PE dress khakis
Shoes: Sperry Top-Siders
Socks: uhh... did I mention I'm wearing boat shoes?!
Tiffany tiebar, Rolex watch


----------



## cravat

Cary Grant said:


> Hmm- is that really a 41l? At 36" sleeves it shouldn't look that short.


Unfortunately, it really is. I do think that my posture probably affected the picture a bit too, but the sleeves on it run short nonetheless.


----------



## wingman

mysharona said:


> uhh... did I mention I'm wearing boat shoes?!


This is a great, unexpected surprise. I'd just begun to dub you the wingtip-and-argyle man.
These are great to see, and they really do make one look forward to the weekend and...exhaling.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*One more sunny day,*

In the mourning I thought it would be nice to wear some spring colours












































Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> The Fates and my ailing respiratory system finally co-ordinated their activites, allowing me the time to photo today's ensemble (and yes, CG, I will endeavor to get a shine before the day is through!)
> 
> Today's tie is one that I like, but haven't worn in a very long time (it seems that my tie rack is full of ties in that category).
> 
> Navy track-stripe 3-button, 2-to-button suit, side-vented, pleated trousers (BB Regent)
> 
> Blue/white multi-stripe shirt, white straight collar, double button cuffs (BB)
> 
> Red silk foulard tie, printed in a pattern of Chinese figures in yellow, blue, and light red (Ferragamo)
> 
> White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket
> 
> Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
> 
> Black Church's semi-brogues
> 
> Floris Cefiro (it's to get to 60F/15C here in NYC, and is sunny - a lighter scent was called for)
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)
> 
> Blue/green cashmere tartan scarf (Burberry - circa 1985)
> 
> Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)
> 
> Enough attire to get through "hump day", perhaps (with a shine added!) . . .


Really nice to have you back, UC

Cheers

V


----------



## Scrumhalf

cravat said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately I have not found a decent tailor in Finland, and the coat is already a 41L. I have this problem fairly often because I am a 15.5/36. I suppose I am the perfect candidate for MTM or tailoring, just don't have the wherewithal yet.


You can't find a tailor in Finland to let out sleeves? That's got to be the single most straightforward alteration.


----------



## Holdfast

Some nice items today from lots of members. Good stuff!


Feeling quirkly idiosyncratic today:


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Also dressing to usher in spring: this look is my best "prep-school weekend" attire, but... I have to work. The weekend comes soon!
> Jacket (part of a suit): BB
> Shirt: egyptian cotton Geoffrey Beene
> Rep tie: Repeated from a couple days ago: Merona
> PS: T. Harris London
> Belt: unbranded: $4 at Marshall's!
> Pants: PE dress khakis
> Shoes: Sperry Top-Siders
> Socks: uhh... did I mention I'm wearing boat shoes?!
> Tiffany tiebar, Rolex watch


Loving everything mysharona! Great boatshoes, those topsiders are my favorite.


----------



## Mariuslt

Ok, first post here (a bit scary:icon_smile_wink

This is what I wore for the opening night of my little brother's school play (shoes were black doc marten blüchers)


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> In the mourning I thought it would be nice to wear some spring colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Very nice! I like the pairing of the tie with that sport coat!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Lisbon - it is good to be back . . .*

. . . and even more gratifying to be missed :icon_smile:.

Let this be a trend that continues . . .

BTW - excellent colour co-ordination between jacket and tie today (though the knot is a little loose and large for the shirt collar IMHO, and for my own personal aesthetic  - sorry!).



themanfromlisbon said:


> Really nice to have you back, UC
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## Suitably_Yours

cravat said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately I have not found a decent tailor in Finland, and the coat is already a 41L.


A few tailors in Helsinki:
https://www.vaatturiliitto.fi/jasenliikkeet/


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
NM sweater
Zegna pant
Fleming belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Xhine23

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Buster, again, great coats!
> 
> My attire for today in honor of St Pat and our Irish friends:
> 
> Daks of England (I know, I know, but its green plaid) Sport Coat
> BB Slim Fit OCBD Blue
> Navy and Green Shamrock Tie JPress
> BR Short Stone Chinos
> JCrew Green Argyles
> Red Wing Boots


I sold almost exactly jacket but it was RLPL. I think its correct attire for St. Paddy's


----------



## Bespoke Trout

Mariuslt said:


> Ok, first post here (a bit scary:icon_smile_wink
> 
> This is what I wore for the opening night of my little brother's school play (shoes were black doc marten blüchers)


Looks great. It's good to see younger guys actually dressing well.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


>


One of your nicest looks and a GREAT tie! details?


----------



## Cary Grant

And here's me for the day.


Suit: Cohen
Tie: Talbot
Shirt: Behar
Square: Vintage Tammis Keefe linen
Socks: Marcoliani
Shoes Martegani


----------



## rgrossicone

*Hump Day In the Borough*

BB Brown w/ Purple Undercheck
Light Tan Versace Shirt
Etro Brown Beagle (the best breed) PS
Paisley Talbott 'tie
Brown BR Trousers
Brown Polo Belt
Brown BR Perf Captoes
Purple Argyle JCrew Socks










































Parent Teacher Conferences tomorrow...yeah!


----------



## gnatty8

Wow, I love the choice of shoes here! I usually think of suede as being more of a casual shoe, but the pairing of these with a very formal suit proves me wrong.. Well done!


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> And here's me for the day.


Great looking suit. I also like the socks and square a lot,, very nice. Not crazy about the shoes, but then I have never been a fan of Martegani, their lasts always seem elongated to my eye. May also be the stitching adornments on the toe here.. Anyway, 8/10 here..


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Great looking suit. I also like the socks and square a lot,, very nice. Not crazy about the shoes, but then I have never been a fan of Martegani, their lasts always seem elongated to my eye. May also be the stitching adornments on the toe here.. Anyway, 8/10 here..


Thanks Gnatty- My wife thinks these look a bit long on me as well- my narrow foot at 11.5 accents that. I just can't used to the rounder/stubbier toe of Ae C&J etc. though I need more of that style in my wardrobe.


----------



## Blueboy1938

A suit jacket and tie and odd trousers and . . . . . . . . . _boat shoes?_


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> A suit jacket and tie and odd trousers and . . . . . . . . . _boat shoes?_


And your opinions never support my attire, blueballs, so shove it. I guess if I wear anything other than black captoes 24 hours a day I fall short of your stagnant approval. Oh well. I won't lose sleep over it. 
I am open to constructive criticisms but resent the literary equivalent to a scowl and a turned-up nose. Especially from someone who doesn't post pictures of his own attire.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> In the mourning I thought it would be nice to wear some spring colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Very nice look!!


----------



## ErikinWest

Navy and Pink today!

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0191x.jpg

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0190shb.jpg

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0193kap.jpg

https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0194tmt.jpg

Cheers,
Erik

Also from another day (ahah I'm wearing the same shoes!):

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00222.jpg

https://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0021bkx.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## davemx66

themanfromlisbon said:


> In the mourning I thought it would be nice to wear some spring colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Great tie !!!



Mariuslt said:


> Ok, first post here (a bit scary:icon_smile_wink
> 
> This is what I wore for the opening night of my little brother's school play (shoes were black doc marten blüchers)





mysharona said:


> And your opinions never support my attire, blueballs, so shove it. I guess if I wear anything other than black captoes 24 hours a day I fall short of your stagnant approval. Oh well. I won't lose sleep over it.
> I am open to constructive criticisms but resent the literary equivalent to a scowl and a turned-up nose. Especially from someone who doesn't post pictures of his own attire.


Congrats on your first posting, you pulled this one off !!!


----------



## davemx66

mysharona said:


> And your opinions never support my attire, blueballs, so shove it. I guess if I wear anything other than black captoes 24 hours a day I fall short of your stagnant approval. Oh well. I won't lose sleep over it.
> I am open to constructive criticisms but resent the literary equivalent to a scowl and a turned-up nose. Especially from someone who doesn't post pictures of his own attire.


:aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## cravat




----------



## deandbn

gman-17 said:


> St. Patricks day


Your outfit is great but somethng was bothering me and i could not work out what it was for some time. Then I realized that your belt is upside down.:idea:


----------



## deandbn

mysharona said:


>


Really nice up to date outfit. I like how the yellow and blue carries though from your tie to PS to belt to shoe laces. You have obviously thought about it quite a lot.


----------



## Cary Grant

deandbn said:


> Your outfit is great but somethng was bothering me and i could not work out what it was for some time. Then I realized that your belt is upside down.:idea:


I also wear my belt the other way round/backwards... always have and won't be changing after 43 years


----------



## upr_crust

*Something to wear under threat of rain . . .*

. . . a suit soon to visit the dry cleaners, and "beater" shoes . . .





































It'll be a fairly busy day for me, and one for which I wanted to look well put-together, as I am having dinner with an old friend/ex-boss, a woman who appreciates my sense of style.

It is also a day predicted to be periodically rainy, hence the title of this posting.

Here's the rundown of today's attire:

Grey striped 3-button, 3-piece suit, side-vented jacket, lapelled waistcoat, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB Regent, from this past December's sales)

Blue/white edged block stripe shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - an inspiration from a posting by nicksull, albeit his block stripe shirt was Emma James(?), a much higher-priced source of shirtings)

Deep crimson solid silk tie (BB)

Chamfered rectangular enamelled cufflinks, image of an elephant with ornamental fittings, in dark blues with gold outlines (Wedgwood)

Vintage watch chain

Dark blue/red silk pocket square, paisley pattern (Polo, via C21)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Dark grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black chisel-toed side-gored loafers, brogued toes (Astton, Buenos Aires - comfortable and cheap, hence wearable on a day of anticipated rain)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)

Oversized solid navy cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - waterproof, practical and cheap, a winning combination)

Enough attire to see me through the day, and yes, wingman, I am feeling better, thanks for asking.


----------



## gman-17

deandbn said:


> Your outfit is great but somethng was bothering me and i could not work out what it was for some time. Then I realized that your belt is upside down.:idea:


Well that's what happens when you are left handed--by the way, much of the world is upside down. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

ErikinWest said:


> Navy and Pink today!
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0191x.jpg
> 
> https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0190shb.jpg
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0193kap.jpg
> 
> https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0194tmt.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik
> 
> Also from another day (ahah I'm wearing the same shoes!):
> 
> https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00222.jpg
> 
> https://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0021bkx.jpg
> [/URL]


I like everything about these two outfits except the shoes. They're too trendy looking, a nice wingtip would look especially nice. Also, in the first ensemble your pants look a tad long, easy fix though. And what is that huge square thing in your right front pants pocket? Whatever it is, it's taking away from your entire look IMO.

Overall, two great looks!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Very nice! I like the pairing of the tie with that sport coat!


Thanks, Mannix 



upr_crust said:


> . ...and even more gratifying to be missed . !


Always missed, UC. It's pleasant to see your care about tour everyday's look.



Cary Grant said:


> One of your nicest looks and a GREAT tie! details?


About the tie, CG? It's a Drake's, from some years ago collection and very little use 



g-man17 said:


> Very nice look!!


Thanks GMan



davemx66 said:


> Great tie !!!


Thanks Dave

Cheers and have a great day, guys!

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> I like everything about these two outfits except the shoes. They're too trendy looking, a nice wingtip would look especially nice. Also, in the first ensemble your pants look a tad long, easy fix though. And what is that huge square thing in your right front pants pocket? Whatever it is, it's taking away from your entire look IMO.
> 
> Overall, two great looks!


+1 about all, though I prefer the 2nd ensemble

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> And here's me for the day.
> 
> Suit: Cohen
> Tie: Talbot
> Shirt: Behar
> Square: Vintage Tammis Keefe linen
> Socks: Marcoliani
> Shoes Martegani


That's a great suit, and a pretty good ensemble.

V


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


>


(1) Glad you're back and feeling better...at least HOPE you're feeling better.
(2) what are "beater" shoes? I happen to like these. Nice broguing on what looks like very pliable leather. Sleek!!


----------



## upr_crust

*I am feeling better, and, on AAAC . . .*

. . . "beater" shoes are the shoes one wears on the days when it's expected to be wet or messy underfoot, and one is too lazy or not of a mind to wear overshoes/rubbers.

I thought that the style was pleasant when I bought these shoes back in 2006. The toe boxes are rather too square for current stylings, but the shoes are comfortable, and they cost me the US equivalent of about $86 - Argentina is a great place to buy attractive footwear cheaply.



wingman said:


> (1) Glad you're back and feeling better...at least HOPE you're feeling better.
> (2) what are "beater" shoes? I happen to like these. Nice broguing on what looks like very pliable leather. Sleek!!


----------



## mysharona

deandbn said:


> Really nice up to date outfit. I like how the yellow and blue carries though from your tie to PS to belt to shoe laces. You have obviously thought about it quite a lot.


Thank you very much. Boat shoes seem to be the new casual for wear with a tie. I'm glad _someone_ appreciated it!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Thank you very much. Boat shoes seem to be the new casual for wear with a tie. I'm glad _someone_ appreciated it!


For quite some time, here, we often have boat shoes [first time I saw these I thought were Timberland (It's that I have a pair in blue very much alike)],with blazers and jeans. It's also common the use of a tie, nothing much. I can't see where is the problem

V


----------



## Holdfast

Re: the discussion about boat shoes - a good friend wears boat shoes with just about everything short of a full suit. He wears them until they are totally shredded, too. In fact, he hates the look of new ones so much that he removed the lining from a new pair he got and just can't bear to wear and transplanted it back into his beat-up old pair, just so he could wear them again.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Re: the discussion about boat shoes - a good friend wears boat shoes with just about everything short of a full suit. He wears them until they are totally shredded, too. In fact, he hates the look of new ones so much that he removed the lining from a new pair he got and just can't bear to wear and transplanted it back into his beat-up old pair, just so he could wear them again.


Nice coat! - I remember in the 80's when everybody wore topsiders... they were not "cool" until salt-stained and beaten... even if you lived nowhere within 500 miles of a body of water.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


> Thank you very much. Boat shoes seem to be the new casual for wear with a tie. I'm glad _someone_ appreciated it!


I don't care for it but just because of the jacket. I see what you are trying to do but I think it would be better with a linen or seersucker...


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Re: the discussion about boat shoes - a good friend wears boat shoes with just about everything short of a full suit. He wears them until they are totally shredded, too. In fact, he hates the look of new ones so much that he removed the lining from a new pair he got and just can't bear to wear and transplanted it back into his beat-up old pair, just so he could wear them again.


I really like this ensemble holdfast. The pants go quite well with the sport coat...and everything else for that matter.


----------



## gnatty8

All this talk of spring, today:





Sportcoat is Brunello Cucinelli, shirt is Isaia, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal & Co.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

gnatty8 said:


> All this talk of spring, today:
> 
> Sportcoat is Brunello Cucinelli, shirt is Isaia, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal & Co.


Amazing sportcoat. I always swoon over Mr. Cucinelli's wares.....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
BJ belt
Zegna pant
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## guitone

Holdfast said:


> Re: the discussion about boat shoes - a good friend wears boat shoes with just about everything short of a full suit. He wears them until they are totally shredded, too. In fact, he hates the look of new ones so much that he removed the lining from a new pair he got and just can't bear to wear and transplanted it back into his beat-up old pair, just so he could wear them again.


Great jacket.....


----------



## ErikinWest

Mannix said:


> I like everything about these two outfits except the shoes. They're too trendy looking, a nice wingtip would look especially nice. Also, in the first ensemble your pants look a tad long, easy fix though. And what is that huge square thing in your right front pants pocket? Whatever it is, it's taking away from your entire look IMO.
> 
> Overall, two great looks!


Ahah yes, the shoes are a little more trendy, and in general you're right. But given my young age, I have to do something that scrubs out... just a little  The square thing is a combination of my wallet and cardholder! Ahah, I always have things in my pockets! Yes, the pants might be a little too long, but given my budget, I have to spend my tailoring money on the things that need the most attention. But if I find myself in surplus, I shall mend them!

Thanks!



themanfromlisbon said:


> +1 about all, though I prefer the 2nd ensemble


Thank you sir!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Cary Grant

Here's to believing every pocket deserves a square :biggrin2:


----------



## Cary Grant

Damn I love Cucinelli! Nice. Do the shoulders sit just a wee bit big?



gnatty8 said:


> All this talk of spring, today:
> 
> Sportcoat is Brunello Cucinelli, shirt is Isaia, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal & Co.


----------



## TheSlavik

Slick. I like it!


----------



## TheSlavik

Cary Grant said:


> Here's to believing every pocket deserves a square :biggrin2:


:aportnoy: Slick. I like it!


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Here's to believing every pocket deserves a square :biggrin2:


This is absolutely crazy...and I love it!


----------



## Mannix

ErikinWest said:


> Ahah yes, the shoes are a little more trendy, and in general you're right. But given my young age, I have to do something that scrubs out... just a little  The square thing is a combination of my wallet and cardholder! Ahah, I always have things in my pockets! Yes, the pants might be a little too long, but given my budget, I have to spend my tailoring money on the things that need the most attention. But if I find myself in surplus, I shall mend them!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you sir!
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I know how it is being on a very tight budget, I'm in college and things like that add up fast when you have very limited funds to begin with. I'm fortunate enough to work with a seamstress who hems my pants, and takes in the waist on my pants for free! But of course I buy her a gift card for somewhere that she shops, I'm so lucky to know her. She's an awesome lady, and pretty much my second grandma. Here's to you EE. :icon_smile_big:

Keep up your great looks Erik!


----------



## cravat

Casual Friday working from home finishing an article and doing the weekend shopping.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something relaxed for a Friday (though not for the current snow flurry . . .)*

Unexpected weather this AM in NYC - oh, well . . .





































Despite predictions to the contrary, the sky was full of very large clumps of snow as I was leaving for the office this morning, officially a spring snow flurry, as spring officially started at 07:44 EDT in NYC.

Today's attire is a bit more relaxed than my usual "to the max" formality.

Cream/black POW plaid wool sports jacket (BB)

Deep pink end-on-end weave shirt, spread collar, button cuffs (BB)

Navy/pink/cream silk foulard tie, patterned in small stylized florets (BB - bought specifically for this shirt)

Navy/red/gold silk foulard pocket square, folded into three points, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (Merns, sometime in pre-history, since Merns as a retail entity expired sometime in the Reagan administration)

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Black gabardine wool trousers, pleated and cuffed (Riviera, via Frank Stella, NYC)

Black ribbed OTC socks (Missoni Sport, via Syms)

Black horse-bit loafers (AE Italian-made, model name Bruzzanti, via C21)

Floris Elite

For outerwear:

Charcoal grey herringbone wool/cashmere overcoat (Ralph, via Syms - cheap and comfortable)

Solid royal blue cashmere scarf (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, late of London)

Charcoal grey microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - water-resistant - at least of clumps of snowflakes)

Enough attire to waltz one's way through a (hopefully) quiet Friday . . .


----------



## nicksull

*Right now...*

Brooks Bros shawl collar dressing gown in navy wool with mid blue silk piping. And aged Grenson wingtips....Its a look. Its also a long story involving finding something vitally important buried in basement in time for a school show and tell. 
I am momentarily unable to upload pics....


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> All this talk of spring, today:
> 
> Sportcoat is Brunello Cucinelli, shirt is Isaia, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal & Co.


Looking good, G. I have a coat very much alike. From Brunello Cucinelli I dig specially the fabuulous knitwear. (and your shoes are always great) 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Here's to believing every pocket deserves a square :biggrin2:


It's always fun to try, CG:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Unexpected weather this AM in NYC - oh, well . . .


Waiting for the sun, UC?:icon_smile: (Jim Morrison come to my mind...)
I could send you some!

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Trying a mixing...*

...violets and blue navy...


























And tieless..










Cheers

V.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

My Mortlock bowler has finally come:







And whilst I was at it with the camera, my most recent purchases:


----------



## guitone

Friday's wear. Dark blue winter weight Canali suit with purple stripe, pink JAB traveler shirt, Boss tie, what cannot be seen, Alden monk strap, black shoe.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

guitone said:


> Friday's wear. Dark blue winter weight Canali suit with purple stripe, pink JAB traveler shirt, Boss tie, what cannot be seen, Alden monk strap, black shoe.


Great suit!

V.


----------



## gnatty8

nicksull said:


> Brooks Bros shawl collar dressing gown in navy wool with mid blue silk piping. And aged Grenson wingtips....Its a look. Its also a long story involving finding something vitally important buried in basement in time for a school show and tell.
> I am momentarily unable to upload pics....


Now this is a story I'd like to hear.. lol


----------



## gnatty8

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> And whilst I was at it with the camera, my most recent purchases:


I would not wear either personally, but you wear them very well, and they look great on you to boot.


----------



## upr_crust

*A few suggestions on the wearing of your new hats . . .*



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> My Mortlock bowler has finally come:
> 
> And whilst I was at it with the camera, my most recent purchases:


From the photos you've posted, the boater seems to suit you the best, IMHO, but I think that you might try two things with your bowler and your homburg.

First, it would seem that you are in need of a haircut. Such formal-looking hats do not tolerate well uneven fringes of hair around one's ears.

Secondly, especially in light of your relative youth, you might well consider wearing both hats at a slight angle. The severity of their styles, combined with the severity of the symmetricality of your initial photos makes the hats look less flattering to your face than well they might be.


----------



## Acct2000

I like your suit and your look, Guitone!!


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Sportcoat is Brunello Cucinelli, shirt is Isaia, trousers are Canali, shoes are Peal & Co.


Very nice!



Cary Grant said:


> Here's to believing every pocket deserves a square :biggrin2:


Hmm, maybe not... 

Very nice waistcoat though.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> ...


The bowler is a pretty severe look. I like the boater though!



guitone said:


> Friday's wear. Dark blue winter weight Canali suit with purple stripe, pink JAB traveler shirt, Boss tie, what cannot be seen, Alden monk strap, black shoe.


Funky suit; nice!


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Hmm, maybe not...
> 
> Very nice waistcoat though.
> 
> The bowler is a pretty severe look. I like the boater though!
> 
> Funky suit; nice!


I think we see a little more of you each day HF. Great jacket, shoes and socks by the way.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> I think we see a little more of you each day HF. Great jacket, shoes and socks by the way.


He'll never remove the block over the eyes though, what with his being a cyclops and all.


----------



## wingman

nicksull said:


> Brooks Bros shawl collar dressing gown in navy wool with mid blue silk piping. And aged Grenson wingtips....Its a look. Its also a long story involving finding something vitally important buried in basement in time for a school show and tell.
> I am momentarily unable to upload pics....


Sounds like an homage to Joel McCrea in "Foreign Correspondent" _without_ the fire escape.
Hope you _do_ upload these pics, LOL!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
Kleinberg belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Cartier cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rlp271

upr_crust said:


> From the photos you've posted, the boater seems to suit you the best, IMHO, but I think that you might try two things with your bowler and your homburg.
> 
> First, it would seem that you are in need of a haircut. Such formal-looking hats do not tolerate well uneven fringes of hair around one's ears.
> 
> Secondly, especially in light of your relative youth, you might well consider wearing both hats at a slight angle. The severity of their styles, combined with the severity of the symmetricality of your initial photos makes the hats look less flattering to your face than well they might be.


The haircut thing seems like good advice, but then again, you may or may not know Asian hair. If his hair is anything like the good majority of Asian men, just like mine in fact, it will stick straight out, and take far too much product to subdue if it is of any length shorter than say a couple inches long. Some guys like this look, I tend to think it looks awful. I'd rather have to mess around with a hat on days I choose to wear one to make sure my hair doesn't look ridiculous than walk around looking ridiculous the entire time I'm not wearing a hat. Also to Charlie, love the looks. You're, quite honestly, the first Asian man I've seen that can pull off those two looks.


----------



## guitone

Thanks all....I ended up sitting in a disabled car most of the day waiting for the tow truck, oh well....

Funny about that suit, when I got it I like it, now I really like it, it was not my favorite of the two I got that day, it is getting closer these days but as it is a bit dressier than some I reserve it's wear...today was a fluke to wear it to work.


----------



## guitone

Holdfast, love the jacket, tie and shirt combo. Nice shoes too.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> He'll never remove the block over the eyes though, what with his being a cyclops and all.


I never knew Cyclops had that wardrobe.:icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

Nice jacket. The throat latch detail is unusual for that fabric. I'm guessing it's custom? I can barely make out the shoes -- are they suede brogues?



gman-17 said:


> I think we see a little more of you each day HF. Great jacket, shoes and socks by the way.


Funny, I could have sworn I once saw a full picture without his face blocked out. Maybe it's my imagination.



Cary Grant said:


> He'll never remove the block over the eyes though, what with his being a cyclops and all.


I was wondering what that unibrow action was all about.

Seriously though, why block the eyes only? I must be missing something here, because I've never gotten the practice of that.


----------



## Holdfast

My concern re: identity is mainly that someone doesn't take snaps of me from here and use/abuse them elsewhere without my knowledge. I just don't like photos of myself appearing in the public domain. Call it a personal hang-up. Blocking out the eyes (one of the most unique/easily identifiable features in anyone's face) is a quick way of stopping that from happening in any damaging way. Paranoia? Yeah maybe, but sometimes a little paranoia can be healthy. 

I've occasionally posted an unblocked pic here and elsewhere on the net, so you may well be remembering correctly, but have usually gone back and changed it to a blurred shot (or deleted the pic) a week or so later.

Re: shoes - yeah, suede brogues.
Re: jacket - actually, not custom, from humble M&S of all places (from the Timothy Everest designed range). Though tailored a lot post-purchase.


----------



## Srynerson

I enjoyed all of your photos, but this look in particular really works! :icon_smile: It's unfortunate that there are aren't many occasions a light-colored suit and boater are appropriate for.


----------



## Miket61

I'm very confused by the hat pictures...

To me, it looks like the original post has a picture of Charlie looking straight ahead in the bowler, and to the viewer's right in the homburg and the boater.

But in a reply, we see him looking to the viewer's right in the bowler as well.

I think it's much more flattering given the harsh lighting - looking straight on his chin disappears. And looking straight at the camera in a boater would probably get you in trouble with the copyright holders of Rene Magritte's estate.

I really like all three hats. I could never wear a bowler, and I have no occasion to wear a boater, but I'm very pleased with my Homburg.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

In the first set of pics, I wore a bowler. The last two are my homburg and boater. 

Yes, I agree with the hair issue and have trimmed the sides and around the ears now. 

rlp271, you are correct about how Asian hair tends to stick up if too short. I rather despise the look as it makes me look like a mainlander which I do not want and does not particularly look good at all! It is an especial problem with my mother who keeps on trying to force me to cut my hair to said length and I end up having several months of misery and sulking at my hair. 

I've noticed that my bowler's sweatband stitches are slightly loose at one side so I might ask the hatter to restitch that part of the sweat band and re-conform it whilst we're at it.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> My concern re: identity is mainly that someone doesn't take snaps of me from here and use/abuse them elsewhere without my knowledge. I just don't like photos of myself appearing in the public domain. Call it a personal hang-up. Blocking out the eyes (one of the most unique/easily identifiable features in anyone's face) is a quick way of stopping that from happening in any damaging way. Paranoia? Yeah maybe, but sometimes a little paranoia can be healthy.


As long as you don't use the swirly thing, Interpol won't have a chance of discovering your identity... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gman-17

Gents,

Just about to leave for a week in Europe. I wont be posting any pics, unfortunately, but this is me on my way to the airport.

Shoes are from J. Crew of all places and the socks are smart wool.

Enjoy and have a great week --I know I will.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM rugby shirt
KS belt
Brioni cords
Brioni socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## thunderw21

*vintage custom-made sportscoat
*1940s Champ fedora
*1930s tie
*late-'40s tie bar
*modern trousers
*AE shoes


----------



## Holdfast

I've said it before, but I'll say it again - I really like the way you wear the vintage stuff. Very stylish. Stylised too, but not in a silly way at all.


----------



## thunderw21

Holdfast said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again - I really like the way you wear the vintage stuff. Very stylish. Stylised too, but not in a silly way at all.


Thanks Holdfast, means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> *vintage custom-made sportscoat
> *1940s Champ fedora
> *1930s tie
> *late-'40s tie bar
> *modern trousers
> *AE shoes


DAMN!!! I wish I had access to the vintage you find. Excellent choices and really amazing quality.

BRAVO.


----------



## Joe_Lock

Brown Country Brogues.

Green Argyle Socks.

Grey Flannel trousers.

White Shirt.

Biege single breasted raincoat.


----------



## mogultv

It looks as though spring is on the way in your area.


Cary Grant said:


> DAMN!!! I wish I had access to the vintage you find. Excellent choices and really amazing quality.
> 
> BRAVO.


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Just about to leave for a week in Europe. I wont be posting any pics, unfortunately, but *this is me on my way to the airport.*
> 
> Shoes are from J. Crew of all places and the socks are smart wool.
> 
> Enjoy and have a great week --I know I will.


Nice to see someone dressing for air-travel as if it's a priviledge. Nice dressed up casual attire.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Armani socks
Kiton monkstraps
MK cologne
Patek watch


----------



## TheEarl

thunderw21 said:


> *vintage custom-made sportscoat
> *1940s Champ fedora
> *1930s tie
> *late-'40s tie bar
> *modern trousers
> *AE shoes


Superb. One of your best looks IMO.


----------



## Mr. Moo

*thunder* - great look. The best I've seen from you - well done. I would only improve on showing a bit of shirt cuff.

*HF* - great suit, great tie. Love it.

*gman* - nice casual look for travel. Looks to be very comfortable for an oversea flight.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Me a few days ago...




























*Jacket:* Oxxford Ultimo
*Shirt:* Tasso Elba
*Tie:* La Cravatta Di Giofer
*Pocket Square:* Altea
*Pants:* Zanella
*Shoes:* Florsheim Imperials


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Peri-odd-ic!*

Originally Posted by thunderw21 
"*vintage custom-made sportscoat
*1940s Champ fedora
*1930s tie
*late-'40s tie bar
*modern trousers
*AE shoes"

I don't get it. Is this a costume for something? Are you in a period play there in Iowa, or is that just the way one is expected to dress there? As much negativity as appears here about something that is a "costume," I'm surprised there weren't posts to that effect in this case. Even the "modern" trousers are not modern in either cut or fit, which is evidently the reason they were selected to complete "the look."

Fine point: How can a sport coat be "vintage custom made"? If it was custom made for someone else a long time ago "in a galaxy far away" it is not custom for you. It's just a coincidence.

While the pictured ensemble is very nice, how does this fit the thread title, "What Are You Wearing _*Today*_?" This is not an outfit from or for "today." It is period, period.


----------



## cravat




----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> Me a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Oxxford Ultimo
> *Shirt:* Tasso Elba
> *Tie:* La Cravatta Di Giofer
> *Pocket Square:* Altea
> *Pants:* Zanella
> *Shoes:* Florsheim Imperials


Here, everything looks to be in the right place, perfect. I think it would not be possible to improve a tthing.
I really like the ensemble, Mr. Moo

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Something for the weekend*


----------



## upr_crust

*Lisbon, anyone who wears a pocket square on the weekend . . .*

. . . is truly fastidious.

Relaxed and stylish as always, Lisbon.


----------



## upr_crust

*Time for everything this morning, except for pictures . . .*



Forgive the lack of pictorial evidence of proper attire for today.

I believe that I've started the week with a sartorial bang, and am chagrined that I am unable to share it visually with you all - verbally will have to do.

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB)

White herringbone weave shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin - a byproduct of their latest sale)

Solid silk/cotton satin lavender tie (Battistoni, via C21)

Octagonal silver cufflinks, field of black enamel set with a small CZ in the center, double-sided (Tyrwhitt)

Silk jacquard braces, pattern of the NYC skyline in blue and gold (Trafalgar, via J. Press)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wing-tip balmorals (New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC)

Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Navy/gold silk brocade scarf, lined in solid navy cashmere, silk fringe (Fortnum & Mason, London)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to face a Monday, perhaps?


----------



## Mannix

Blueboy1938 said:


> Originally Posted by thunderw21
> "*vintage custom-made sportscoat
> *1940s Champ fedora
> *1930s tie
> *late-'40s tie bar
> *modern trousers
> *AE shoes"
> 
> I don't get it. Is this a costume for something? Are you in a period play there in Iowa, or is that just the way one is expected to dress there? As much negativity as appears here about something that is a "costume," I'm surprised there weren't posts to that effect in this case. Even the "modern" trousers are not modern in either cut or fit, which is evidently the reason they were selected to complete "the look."
> 
> Fine point: How can a sport coat be "vintage custom made"? If it was custom made for someone else a long time ago "in a galaxy far away" it is not custom for you. It's just a coincidence.
> 
> While the pictured ensemble is very nice, how does this fit the thread title, "What Are You Wearing _*Today*_?" This is not an outfit from or for "today." It is period, period.


Are you just a crabby old bastard? Because it seems like it.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . is truly fastidious.
> 
> Relaxed and stylish as always, Lisbon.


:icon_smile_wink: I always wear a pocket square (well, a few times I forgot), UC.

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Joe_Lock

Black Derby's.

Black Socks.

Black Trousers.

White Shirt.

Black Wool Tie.

Charcoal Herringbone Jacket (currently hung up...).


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


>


You layer quite well, and everything flows together very nicely! Top notch once again!


----------



## thunderw21

Just for Bluegirl.

Photo not from today, but wearing the same look (I hope it's out-of-date enough for you :icon_smile_wink: ).

*1940s belted back leather sportscoat
*1940s Stratoliner fedora
*flannel shirt
*jeans
*1950s French roughout boots


----------



## Cary Grant

I'd love to see a fuller picture of that square!


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> Just for Bluegirl.


Another nice look though that Strat appears too small for your head (or it is really raked back).


----------



## Cary Grant

My but you are crabby. But everybody is entitled to their opinion, though you could use a lesson in courtesy.

You know it's not a costume.

He prefers to dress vintage. And he does it better that most people. He also happens to have features that make this look particularly appealing on him.

If your idea of fashion and style is to look like everybody else, then so be it- but that is, IMHO, boring.

And there is nothing wrong with the phrase "vintage custom made" - it simply states that it was bespoke, not OTR and is an antique. Not too hard to understand, is it?



Blueboy1938 said:


> Originally Posted by thunderw21
> "*vintage custom-made sportscoat
> *1940s Champ fedora
> *1930s tie
> *late-'40s tie bar
> *modern trousers
> *AE shoes"
> 
> I don't get it. Is this a costume for something? Are you in a period play there in Iowa, or is that just the way one is expected to dress there? As much negativity as appears here about something that is a "costume," I'm surprised there weren't posts to that effect in this case. Even the "modern" trousers are not modern in either cut or fit, which is evidently the reason they were selected to complete "the look."
> 
> Fine point: How can a sport coat be "vintage custom made"? If it was custom made for someone else a long time ago "in a galaxy far away" it is not custom for you. It's just a coincidence.
> 
> While the pictured ensemble is very nice, how does this fit the thread title, "What Are You Wearing _*Today*_?" This is not an outfit from or for "today." It is period, period.


----------



## Cary Grant

cravat said:


>


I like the orange pindot


----------



## Buster Brown

Yesterday:

















Tweed jacket by Lands' End
Cotton shirt by Perry Ellis
Silk tie by Robert Talbott
Linen pocket square (generic)
Wool flannel slacks by E. Zegna
AE Park Avenues in brown

Today:

















Wool sweater by Banana Republic
Cotton shirt by Banana Republic
Silk tie by E. Zegna
Corduroys by Dockers
AE Delrays in chili

Holdfast, you asked about the weave on my vintage Brioni jacket. I'm going to say twill based on the vertical ribs:


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday Outfit*

Suit = Brooks Brothers pinstripe
Shirt = Polo Ralph Lauren Regent Classic FIt french cuff
Tie = Daniel De Fassson - I could use a thinner tie.
P.S. = Robert Talbot silk
Shoes = Allen Edmond Weybridge chili


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I'd love to see a fuller picture of that square!












Here it is the full ps, CG.

(the yellows are really more yellows than the picture shows)

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

Buster Brown said:


> Holdfast, you asked about the weave on my vintage Brioni jacket. I'm going to say twill based on the vertical ribs:


Thanks for the close-up pic - it really is beautiful. Excellent item. 

Monday... sigh...


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Cary Grant said:


> My but you are crabby. But everybody is entitled to their opinion, though you could use a lesson in courtesy.
> 
> You know it's not a costume.
> 
> He prefers to dress vintage. And he does it better that most people. He also happens to have features that make this look particularly appealing on him.
> 
> If your idea of fashion and style is to look like everybody else, then so be it- but that is, IMHO, boring.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with the phrase "vintage custom made" - it simply states that it was bespoke, not OTR and is an antique. Not too hard to understand, is it?


Putting the crabbiness (or not) to the side, I see a problem with drawing a line between "fashion and style" and "costume." I think reasonable minds could differ where that line should be.

I am a lawyer in NYC. If I showed up on an ordinary workday dressed as say, a cowboy, is my "fashion and style" western-themed or am I wearing a cowboy "costume"? Subjectively, I think the difference comes down to the intent of the wearer, but objectively, I suspect it would appear as the latter.

I leave it to others to debate whether cowboy outfits in NYC are analogous to zoot suits and the like in Iowa. (All due respect to the gentleman from Iowa.)

PS: For the record, I respectfully disagree with the notion that dressing differently than other people, in and of itself, makes for "better" dressing.


----------



## Buster Brown

I am curious about your opportunities to wear these outfits. I seem to recall you mentioning being a student in a previous post. Is this what you typically wear to classes or have you graduated and joined an industry where eccentricity is accepted or even encouraged?



thunderw21 said:


> Just for Bluegirl.
> 
> Photo not from today, but wearing the same look (I hope it's out-of-date enough for you :icon_smile_wink: ).
> 
> *1940s belted back leather sportscoat
> *1940s Stratoliner fedora
> *flannel shirt
> *jeans
> *1950s French roughout boots


----------



## davemx66

*...*



thunderw21 said:


> Just for Bluegirl.
> 
> Photo not from today, but wearing the same look (I hope it's out-of-date enough for you :icon_smile_wink: ).
> 
> *1940s belted back leather sportscoat
> *1940s Stratoliner fedora
> *flannel shirt
> *jeans
> *1950s French roughout boots


You got great sense of style, keep up the good work !!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Zegna sweater
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Goldtoe socks
BJ boots
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

Mannix said:


> Are you just a crabby old bastard? Because it seems like it.





thunderw21 said:


> Just for Bluegirl.
> 
> Photo not from today, but wearing the same look (I hope it's out-of-date enough for you :icon_smile_wink: ).
> 
> *1940s belted back leather sportscoat
> *1940s Stratoliner fedora
> *flannel shirt
> *jeans
> *1950s French roughout boots





Cary Grant said:


> My but you are crabby. But everybody is entitled to their opinion, though you could use a lesson in courtesy.
> 
> You know it's not a costume.
> 
> He prefers to dress vintage. And he does it better that most people. He also happens to have features that make this look particularly appealing on him.
> 
> If your idea of fashion and style is to look like everybody else, then so be it- but that is, IMHO, boring.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with the phrase "vintage custom made" - it simply states that it was bespoke, not OTR and is an antique. Not too hard to understand, is it?


No, according to my birth certificate I am not illegitimate. That in itself is kind of "vintage" with many celebrities bearing children and 40% of all births in the U. S. "without benefit of clergy."

Now, for the substance of the cavils:

There's nothing wrong with a desire to wear vintage clothing. However, it's not "fashion" but reenactment. There are whole societies devoted to that pursuit, many with blogs, whose practitioners would probably be ecstatic with the success with which thunderw21 assembles what are referred to in at least one post as his "outfits." However, lets not pretend that wearing such outfits, one element of which is called "antique" above, is consistent with the apparent purpose of this thread, "What are you wearing _*today*_." News flash: People do not dress that way nowadays.

In my post, I made it clear that I thought thunderw21 looked fine. The clothes he is wearing in those pictures are fine. Really.

As for the perception that somehow I think everyone should dress boringly alike, that is not supported by anything I have said here or elsewhere. That said, I do believe that dressing appropriately requires one to wear attire that falls within the parameters of what reasonable people expect one to wear in a particular venue. A tux for black tie; a suit in (some) business places/situations, such as a job interview; casual beach attire at a seaside resort; etc. The stylistic creativity comes in the form of a more daring tie than the partners', or a colorful pocket square, or subversive socks. I push the envelope myself for black tie, but I do not wear a plum 1820s tail coat and buff breeches, as much as I'd like to. Unless, of course, I am attending a Jane Austen Ball.

When individuals ask about wearing a bow tie to a non-formal event, they are sometimes told that verges on "costumey." An ensemble intentionally selected, however well it is done, to evoke a denizen of the 40s is _ipso facto_ a costume. This is not a costume site, as far as I can tell. If I'm wrong about that, then I shall feel free to post pictures of my Renaissance Faire, 18th century frock coat, wig and tricorn, or Victorian Ball rig for your approval:icon_smile_big:

Now for the ageism and invective: It seems to me that responding to criticism, or in this case being called on the debatable appropriateness of a post, with a schoolyard taunt seriously calls into question a person's level of maturity. Assuming in a pejorative way that a person is of an advanced age is questionable logic in addition to the intent of being insulting. Making a quasi-profane reference questioning one's parentage is unbecoming a gentleman. On my part, I shall apologize for my tone having been rather more dyspeptic than humorous.

Gentlemen?


----------



## Blackl3232

Blueboy1938 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a desire to wear vintage clothing. However, it's not "fashion" but reenactment. There are whole societies devoted to that pursuit, many with blogs, whose practitioners would probably be ecstatic with the success with which thunderw21 assembles what are referred to in at least one post as his "outfits." However, lets not pretend that wearing such outfits, one element of which is called "antique" above, is consistent with the apparent purpose of this thread, "What are you wearing _*today*_." News flash: People do not dress that way nowadays.


While I understand what you're saying, I think the main difference is that he's still wearing the same types of garmets that people wear today. Sportcoat and trousers or suit, shirt/tie, etc. Other people in the thread post these same things everyday, the only difference is that his are from 60 years ago. He usually (perhaps always) wears a hat, which obviously adds to the vintage look, but I don't think it's enough to move it into the realm of costume. If, on the other hand, he wore zoot suits, frock coats, stovepipe hats, or whatever else everyday, then that would obviously be considered costumey, but what he's wearing is basically the same as everyone else, just with a vintage flair to it.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Blueboy1938 said:


> However, lets not pretend that wearing such outfits, one element of which is called "antique" above, is consistent with the apparent purpose of this thread, "What are you wearing _*today*_." News flash: People do not dress that way nowadays.


Um... it IS what he's wearing today. He's physically wearing that outfit on this day. That day is today. He's wearing this today.

Honestly, while I can see your argument, it just doesn't really matter because it's based on a rather cavemanish definition of "What Are You Wearing Today?" I mean, do you really think anyone has read that topic name and said, "ah, well in this day and age I should be wearing..." and not "today I'm wearing..."

Do you see the difference?


----------



## TheEarl

Blueboy1938 said:


> News flash: People do not dress that way nowadays.


News flash: People dress like #$%& nowadays. But I don't think anyone here wants a thread about Afflicted tees, frayed jeans, and clunky sneakers.

Mr. Moo's post is dead on the money. "What are you wearing today?" does not translate to "What do you think is fashionable today?" or "How do people dress nowadays?"


----------



## Cary Grant

OK OK... wind was blowing 30mph... lightning... low camera battery... enough excuses- here are my crappy wind-blown pics  




By the way- somebody asked in a recent thread about Sanyo cots- this raincoat is Sanyo... doing a nice job of reflecting the lightning.


----------



## Cary Grant

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> PS: For the record, I respectfully disagree with the notion that dressing differently than other people, in and of itself, makes for "better" dressing.


Agreed- there are plenty for whom "different equates to "WTF?"


----------



## Cary Grant

Mr. Moo said:


> Um... it IS what he's wearing today. He's physically wearing that outfit on this day. That day is today. He's wearing this today.


+1 that's it exactly.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> News flash: People do not dress that way nowadays.


Maybe you need to try a different news channel. They most certainly do... and in decent numbers. It's jusyt not your cup of Ovaltine.


----------



## Jovan

There are some perfect examples of the cattiness rampant on clothing boards here. Sheath the claws, gentlemen, sheath them!

thunderw21: While I encourage your efforts to dress a little differently, defending yourself by calling him a "girl" isn't much of a step above his transparently passive-aggressive posts. It sounds like an elementary school taunt. "Brad, don't be such a GIRL!"


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Notes from the cave*



Blackl3232 said:


> While I understand what you're saying, I think the main difference is that he's still wearing the same types of garmets that people wear today. Sportcoat and trousers or suit, shirt/tie, etc. Other people in the thread post these same things everyday, the only difference is that his are from 60 years ago. He usually (perhaps always) wears a hat, which obviously adds to the vintage look, but I don't think it's enough to move it into the realm of costume. If, on the other hand, he wore zoot suits, frock coats, stovepipe hats, or whatever else everyday, then that would obviously be considered costumey, but what he's wearing is basically the same as everyone else, just with a vintage flair to it.





Mr. Moo said:


> Um... it IS what he's wearing today. He's physically wearing that outfit on this day. That day is today. He's wearing this today.
> 
> Honestly, while I can see your argument, it just doesn't really matter because it's based on a rather cavemanish definition of "What Are You Wearing Today?" I mean, do you really think anyone has read that topic name and said, "ah, well in this day and age I should be wearing..." and not "today I'm wearing..."
> 
> Do you see the difference?


Alright, then, let's see what we can say about it without reference to a costume:

"*vintage custom-made sportscoat
*1940s Champ fedora
*1930s tie
*late-'40s tie bar
*modern trousers
*AE shoes"

Nice rich brown coat that is too short, has too wide lapels, even given the extremely wide shoulders, and a button stance that is too high. Peak lapel SB, however, happens to be right in step with the latest retro sport coat and suit trend. Charmingly folded, safely white pocket square. Striking tie, sloppily knotted with a lax dimple, but having an interesting asymetrical print in sharp colors that contrast very well with the coat. Trousers a nice taupe, avoiding ordinary combinations with the brown (although that may just be an artifact of my computer's color rendition), the right length but cuffs too shallow, most likely that being about all the tailor could do with the sharply tapered legs. Argyles in colors highly appropriate to those in the shirt and tie, and also picking up the same shade as the trousers. Quite a coup, those socks. Can't argue with the perfectly sized hat, as I have a Borsolino not unlike it, although the crown on this is a bit high and angular for today's silhouette. Tragically, we don't see the cherished tie clip. Another time, perhaps?

Me? I'm wearing my Macdonough Irish family tartan (great, great, maternal grandfather) 16 oz., full eight yard worsted wool kilt, celtic dragon-pattern branded and antiqued bronze-lock distressed dark tan day sporran, heather green hose, brown walking shoes, brown-tan-red pebble-weave Harris tweed kilt jacket with braid epaulets and sable leather buttons, white shirt with epaulets, City of Glasgow tie, having the same red/bottle-green tartan colors as the kilt, custom made (for me, in today's world) Macdonough tartan two-brim gillie cap, and a silver kilt pin. As any Scottish or Irish man will tell you, this is most emphatically _*not*_ a costume but national dress that I am entitled by heritage to wear. (Actually, anyone is "entitled" to wear a kilt in whatever tartan he may fancy; "he" because women do not wear kilts, unless it is part of their pipe band uniform.) Not really today, but have done:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## thunderw21

Buster Brown said:


> I am curious about your opportunities to wear these outfits. I seem to recall you mentioning being a student in a previous post. Is this what you typically wear to classes or have you graduated and joined an industry where eccentricity is accepted or even encouraged?


I graduated about a year ago. But at college I would dress up however I felt, whether it be a suit, sportscoat or whatever. A small group of us would participate in "Classy Wednesdays" and dress up every Wed. It was fun.

Now I'm a dairy manager at a local grocery store. I don't dress up much for work, though we are required to wear ties. My dress is plain except for the vintage ties I wear everyday. Then I wear a reproduction M41 combat jacket in the cooler and one of my fedoras if I'm outside in the elements. Management doesn't seem to mind, as long as I show up looking respectable.

But most of the time I reserve these vintage outfits for when I'm off work, out about town or going to church.

Cheers!


----------



## thunderw21

Mr. Blue, you are alone here in your criticisms. Please go play by yourself.

And it seems rather odd that someone who never posts pictures of how he dresses loves to rip to shreds the finely put together outfits of others, in the past and present. 
Constructive criticism is fine, but that is not what you do. 

Cheers!


----------



## Wall

Thunder, I love your personal style. I think your outfits are well thought out and well executed. I understand that there is a large group of people who love and appreciate vintage clothing and I personally enjoy seeing such fine examples of historical clothing. I think you are a good example of true style never being out of fashion. I especially like your hats.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> OK OK... wind was blowing 30mph... lightning... low camera battery... enough excuses- here are my crappy wind-blown pics
> 
> By the way- somebody asked in a recent thread about Sanyo cots- this raincoat is Sanyo... doing a nice job of reflecting the lightning.


Wow, looks good CG. That tie really pops and looks great....very nice.


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21 said:


> Mr. Blue, you are alone here in your criticisms. Please go play by yourself.
> 
> And it seems rather odd that someone who never posts pictures of how he dresses loves to rip to shreds the finely put together outfits of others, in the past and present.
> Constructive criticism is fine, but that is not what you do.
> 
> Cheers!


Some of his points are valid, like the coat being a little short and your trouser cuffs being very shallow (I think you're about my height and need wider cuffs). But yeah, he's doing it in a pretty mean-spirited way. Better to just ignore him.


----------



## Blueboy1938

Buster Brown said:


> I am curious about your opportunities to wear these outfits. I seem to recall you mentioning being a student in a previous post. Is this what you typically wear to classes or have you graduated and joined an industry where eccentricity is accepted or even encouraged?





thunderw21 said:


> Mr. Blue, you are alone here in your criticisms. Please go play by yourself.
> 
> And it seems rather odd that someone who never posts pictures of how he dresses loves to rip to shreds the finely put together outfits of others, in the past and present.
> Constructive criticism is fine, but that is not what you do.
> 
> Cheers!





Jovan said:


> Some of his points are valid, like the coat being a little short and your trouser cuffs being very shallow (I think you're about my height and need wider cuffs). But yeah, he's doing it in a pretty mean-spirited way. Better to just ignore him.


On the contrary, there was as much praise, Mr. Thunder, for your tasteful rendition as nit picks. Although you've been advised against it, perhaps you should reread the review and sort that out.

Look, you do what you do very well, as far as the latest examples show. I said so in my original post, and I have consistently said so in all the rest. It's just not what I'd expect to find on this thread. Yes, granted what's pictured is what you were wearing that day, and it looks great, with the few reservations that I expressed. But other than "Classy Wednesdays" or other premeditated "dress up days" I don't expect that people consciously step out of their doors dressed in period items to go about their business. Most of the posts I've seen are of people wearing and comparing the fashion of today.

Furthermore, I don't see any rule that in order to comment on the submissions here one has to have posted an outfit for "equal time" exposure, so to speak. All in good time when I again (I actually did it once!) figure out how to post a picture, and have something relevant so to do. I will refrain, however, from describing my own attire as finely put together:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough, Blueboy1938 (ironic that 1938 is in your name), but I still don't see your point. Me and some other young guys here favour skinny ties, tapered khakis, madras shirts, etc. similar to the Ivy League students of the '50s and '60s. Would you say _we_ look like we're in costume? Just something to think about.


----------



## ErikinWest

Buster Brown said:


> Yesterday:


I liked both attires, really like the BR sweater, but the green corduroy pants seem like too much of a contrast with the sweater. Just a personal opinion, but still 9/10.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Blueboy1938

Jovan said:


> Fair enough, Blueboy1938 (ironic that 1938 is in your name), but I still don't see your point. Me and some other young guys here favour skinny ties, tapered khakis, madras shirts, etc. similar to the Ivy League students of the '50s and '60s. Would you say _we_ look like we're in costume? Just something to think about.


Only if your Madras shirts have back collar buttons and your khakis have rear buckles:icon_smile_big:

I liked skinny ties so much that I found it difficult to adjust as the styles of ties widened. So for a time I was unfashionably dressed until I realized it made me look like a jerk, or rather "The Jerk."

https://www.imdb.com/media/rm2644019712/tt0079367


----------



## cravat




----------



## Simon Myerson

I must say that I didn't find Blueboy's posts in any way unpleasant, save for the fact that he didn't like what he saw and said so. The person who said he was 'obviously passive-aggressive' was a particularly stark example of pot calling...

The reaction to those comments struck me as a bit too close to handbags at dawn to be dignified. I have no objection to the vintage dress although I rarely like what Thunder is wearing - not because of the clothes which are interesting, if not entirely to my personal taste - but because they don't always fit terribly well. That may be because fit has altered in the intervening decades, or because my eye is out, or because they just don't fit so well. 

Until now I simply shut up about it (I rarely comment on this thread although I read it every day). But telling someone to go play with themselves on the basis that they are the only person with the view they hold demands a response. We are people - not peacocks.


----------



## deandbn

Blueboy1938 said:


> Originally Posted by thunderw21
> "*vintage custom-made sportscoat
> *1940s Champ fedora
> *1930s tie
> *late-'40s tie bar
> *modern trousers
> *AE shoes"
> 
> I don't get it. Is this a costume for something? Are you in a period play there in Iowa, or is that just the way one is expected to dress there?
> .....
> .....
> etc. etc.


Gee! Did you start your day off on the wrong foot Blueboy, or were you just being nasty.

Maybe you should take note of your own avatar.

Blessed is the man who has something nasty to say and cant be forced to say it...


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Wow, looks good CG. That tie really pops and looks great....very nice.


Thanks mannix


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Thanks for the close-up pic - it really is beautiful. Excellent item.
> 
> Monday... sigh...


Excelent, H. Love the shoes and ps.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> OK OK... wind was blowing 30mph... lightning... low camera battery... enough excuses- here are my crappy wind-blown pics
> 
> By the way- somebody asked in a recent thread about Sanyo cots- this raincoat is Sanyo... doing a nice job of reflecting the lightning.


Not so crappy to steal the good looking, CG. Nice ensemble - great suit - and your shoes are always great

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Dinner out...*

...and night at the movies


----------



## upr_crust

*An unconventional set of colours (at least for me . . . )*





































With certain outfits, one piece drives the choices of all of the rest of the accessories. For me, with today's ensemble, it was the shirt that was the driving force - one of my lesser choices when last I had a batch of shirts MTM. I had thought that the fabric sample was a conventional pink, but when I received the finished product, the colour was less rose, and much more orange creamsicle. Oh, well.

That being said, normally I wear this shirt with a dark green tie, but, having exhausted the choices with the use of green ties recently, I opted for today's tie, one that I'd not worn in a very long time.

The attire, then:

Brown flannel herringbone weave track stripe 3-button, 3-piece suit, lapelled waistcoat, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB GF)

Salmon pink mini-houndstooth shirt, straight collar, double cuffs (BB MTM)

Navy/coral/gold horizontally striped silk repp tie (BB)

Champfered rectangular enamel cufflinks, red-orange edged in navy (BB)

Navy/red/ocher silk foulard pocket square (Mern's - purchased sometime in the mists of prehistory)

Vintage watch chain

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark brown ribbed OTC socks (Gold Toe, via C21)

Dark brown moc-toe bluchers (Italian-made for J & M - model name Westin)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Light brown cashmere D/B overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Solid navy cashmere scarf, oversized (Zegna)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to sleepwalk through a cold Tuesday in NYC, no?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*Another day in NYC.....*

And today I am wearing a cowboy outfit.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


Very nice look, UC.
I specially enjoy that tie (we don't see many with horizontal stripes) and the ps suits very well.

Cheers

V.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I *must* have one of those ties, very well done!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> You layer quite well, and everything flows together very nicely! Top notch once again!


Thank you so much, Mannix:icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## mogultv

:icon_smile::icon_smile:


upr_cBeautiful perfection !! rust said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

*A very restrained colour scheme for you, Lisbon, but quite well done . . .*



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and night at the movies


I note that checked ties in simple colour harmonies (black/white) are a major feature of the spring offerings in the men's fashion magazines here in the US. Lisbon is obviously a gentleman in the know . . .:icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*If you're a patent lawyer, and you were able to don the attire as shown . . .*

. . . you are definitely qualified to get a patent for originality of presentation!



PatentLawyerNYC said:


> And today I am wearing a cowboy outfit.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

upr_crust said:


> . . . you are definitely qualified to get a patent for originality of presentation!


Thank you! And I will keep my eyes out for infringers on this message board.... Or perhaps some of you would be interested in a license at a favored rate???? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and night at the movies


I especially like the tie.



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000417.jpg


I like everything very much, except the tie. The horizontal stripes confuse me. 

If the weather stays so fine, this might be the last outing for this suit until autumn...


----------



## Mark L.

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> And today I am wearing a cowboy outfit.


Ouch!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you Holdfast - as it is, I sometimes exist . . .*

. . . only to confuse people (including myself) :icon_smile:.



Holdfast said:


> I
> 
> I like everything very much, except the tie. The horizontal stripes confuse me.


----------



## Patrick06790

A well-dressed state pol is a rare bird. Here's Connecticut Lt. Governor Michael Fedele today at Housatonic Valley Regional High School. (Brioni suit - I asked.)


----------



## Jovan

Nice! I like the pocket square.


----------



## Cary Grant

Great tie- ha! If anyone here ever wore a suit to the movies. I should move to Portugal. 



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and night at the movies


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
NM belt
Oxxford pant
Brioni socks
JL chelsea boots
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

Patrick06790 said:


> A well-dressed state pol is a rare bird. Here's Connecticut Lt. Governor Michael Fedele today at Housatonic Valley Regional High School. (Brioni suit - I asked.)


Beautifully fitting suit with a pocket square so sharp it could cut glass.

However, the side vent adds to Lt. Gov. Fedele's silhouette in a rather unbecoming way. I think that is the downside of side venting, especially for a (ahem) "substantial" person


----------



## Blueboy1938

*AOS SOS*



kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> Brioni pocket-square
> Brioni polo
> NM belt
> Oxxford pant
> Brioni socks
> JL chelsea boots
> AOS cologne
> Patek watch


The Sandalwood or the Lemongrass from AOL? How do you like it?

Alas, their website only lists those fragrances in eau de toilette. Where did you find the cologne?


----------



## gnatty8

Patrick06790 said:


> A well-dressed state pol is a rare bird. Here's Connecticut Lt. Governor Michael Fedele today at Housatonic Valley Regional High School. (Brioni suit - I asked.)


Brioni? He's gotta be on the take.. :devil:

JK, a rare beacon amongst a pretty ill-dressed slate..


----------



## gnatty8

Today. Coat is RL Polo, shirt is Black Fleece, trousers are Canali, tie is RLPL, shoes are Santoni.


----------



## Andy S.

^ Hell yes.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Today. Coat is RL Polo, shirt is Black Fleece, trousers are Canali, tie is RLPL, shoes are Santoni.


Very nice Gnatty. I really like the sportcoat and tie especially.


----------



## cravat

Despite the sub-zero temperatures and the foot of snow outside, I am willing spring to come.


----------



## Blueboy1938

cravat said:


> Despite the sub-zero temperatures and the foot of snow outside, I am willing spring to come.


I like what I can see of the shirt, but what I can't see is any cuff. Is that a snap- or button-tab collar? Whichever it is, how easy/difficult is it to fasten?

The tie is perfect with that shirt, and both relieve the dark suit in the desired "spring like" effect.


----------



## video2

Hermes cashmere jacket, hermes shirts, hermes tie, hermes belt


----------



## Khnelben

*A bit of Ivy*

oxford blue button down shirt
Thomas Pink tie with devils
red cords by Cordings
boat shoes
black sport coat with sewn on pockets
deep red pocket square

Andrey


----------



## cravat

Blueboy1938 said:


> I like what I can see of the shirt, but what I can't see is any cuff. Is that a snap- or button-tab collar? Whichever it is, how easy/difficult is it to fasten?
> 
> The tie is perfect with that shirt, and both relieve the dark suit in the desired "spring like" effect.


Not a tab collar at all. A totally unlined soft collar. I just like to shape it in the tab fashion. The lack of cuffs is the reason the shirt rarely comes out. They reach about a 1/2 inch past the knuckle of my wrist due to wash-related shrinkage over time. I think they are probably 35s now instead of 36s, which is too short for me. I just like the shirt so much that I cant let it go.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Today. Coat is RL Polo, shirt is Black Fleece, trousers are Canali, tie is RLPL, shoes are Santoni.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Not so crappy to steal the good looking, CG. Nice ensemble - great suit - and your shoes are always great
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks! :icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*Simple means to an end . . .*





































As a prelude to laying out my clothes for today, last night I re-shuffled my tie rack - an exercise that reminds me that I do not need a new tie (a fact a promptly forget when confronted with an appealing selection of them in a retail setting, but, I digress).

I selected today's tie as a byproduct of that exercise - one that I've not worn in a while, and that I like. I tried matching it with a patterned shirt, but decided that a simpler ensemble would be better for today - Ludwig Mies van der Rohe must have been whispering in my ear ("less is more, less is more . . .") .

Unfortunately, today's photos are missing one element that I had wanted to include in today's ensemble. I had chosen a solid blue-green silk pocket square, and, for a change, had put it into my jacket breast pocket squarely, rather than as a pouf. When taking pictures this AM, I didn't notice that the square promptly slid into the pocket, hiding itself. It has been sinced "pouf-ed".

Navy pinstripe 2-button, 3-piece suit, center vent, pleated and cuffed trousers, super-130's Vitale Barberis Canonico fabric (BB MTM)

White spread collar shirt, double cuffs (Lewin - from the latest sale)

Purple printed silk tie (Paul Stuart - a present from my partner, the Tsar of Taste, many years ago)

Silver cufflinks, with the figure of Orion in low relief, Danish in manufacture (marked C.L. Gelfert, Kobnhavn), toggle backs

Vintage watch chain

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy diamond-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wing-tip tassel loafers (Alan McAfee, circa 1984)

Floris Cefiro

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Purple silk foulard double-faced scarf (Ede & Ravenscroft, Burlington Gardens, London)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to face "hump day", perhaps?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I *must* have one of those ties, very well done!!


It's a Façonnable, some years ago collection.
Well, if you want it, I'll send it to you:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I note that checked ties in simple colour harmonies (black/white) are a major feature of the spring offerings in the men's fashion magazines here in the US. Lisbon is obviously a gentleman in the know . . .:icon_smile:


But be sure I don't read your magazines, UC

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I especially like the tie.
> 
> I like everything very much, except the tie. The horizontal stripes confuse me.
> 
> If the weather stays so fine, this might be the last outing for this suit until autumn...


Thanks H. You look great. It's a wonderful suit.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Great tie- ha! If anyone here ever wore a suit to the movies. I should move to Portugal.


You would be welcome, CG
But the suit was because of the dinner, not the movies:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today. Coat is RL Polo, shirt is Black Fleece, trousers are Canali, tie is RLPL, shoes are Santoni.


Great ensemble, G. All the colours play match perfectly
You don't miss one :icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

cravat said:


> Despite the sub-zero temperatures and the foot of snow outside, I am willing spring to come.


Like the shirt very much. And matces perfectly with the tie
well done

Cheers

V


----------



## Mannix

I had a pair of dark wash jeans on as well if you were wondering what was on bottom.


----------



## mysharona

Going monochrome today, except for the slight red pinstripe in the suit.
Suit: Brioni
Shirt: Barney's NY
Tie: Skull and Crossbones rep tie by Old Navy
Belt: Hermes
Tiebar: T&Co.
Shoes: AE Kingswood
Socks: T. Harris London
Watch: Rolex datejust


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

^ Very nicely done. I don't like button-down shirts with suits, but otherwise it's killer IMHO.


----------



## Bowling Greener

Jay,

Button-down shirts with suits can be ok, sometimes. It's just that it's overdone on these forums. Even here on the general fashion forums, a lot of the posters still lean very strongly toward "trad"; often the only difference is in a darted jacket.


----------



## DocHolliday

I'm indulging my more untoward tendencies today. Colors are off in the full length, so you'll have to go by the closeups. I'll try to adjust them a bit later.


----------



## Blueboy1938

cravat said:


> Not a tab collar at all. A totally unlined soft collar. I just like to shape it in the tab fashion. The lack of cuffs is the reason the shirt rarely comes out. They reach about a 1/2 inch past the knuckle of my wrist due to wash-related shrinkage over time. I think they are probably 35s now instead of 36s, which is too short for me. I just like the shirt so much that I cant let it go.


That's quite a trick with the collar. Amazing that it stays that way. Another way to do that would be to have little holes made in the leading edges of the collar with buttonhole stitching, and you could then use a tie bar to achieve the same effect plus a little added "bling":icon_smile_big:

I realize it is heresy here, but you might consider just going ahead and having the sleeves shortened. If you take your coat off, it's going to look a bit peculiar to have shirt sleeves that look as though you've grown out of them; although they're probably not too bad as you've described them.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Very nice Gnatty. I really like the sportcoat and tie especially.





themanfromlisbon said:


> Great ensemble, G. All the colours play match perfectly
> You don't miss one :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


thanks guys, I appreciate the comments very much..


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Today. Coat is RL Polo, shirt is Black Fleece, trousers are Canali, tie is RLPL, shoes are Santoni.


This is really good.



Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics002-4.jpg


And so is this!


----------



## mysharona

Whenever you post it's bloody fantastic. It's definitely missed when you don't. Superb.



DocHolliday said:


> I'm indulging my more untoward tendencies today. Colors are off in the full length, so you'll have to go by the closeups. I'll try to adjust them a bit later.


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

Bowling Greener said:


> Jay,
> 
> Button-down shirts with suits can be ok, sometimes. It's just that it's overdone on these forums. Even here on the general fashion forums, a lot of the posters still lean very strongly toward "trad"; often the only difference is in a darted jacket.


You make a valid point :icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

Another wind-swept and blustery day in the north. I wore a cold-defying tie.


----------



## Cary Grant

DocHolliday said:


> I'm indulging my more untoward tendencies today. Colors are off in the full length, so you'll have to go by the closeups. I'll try to adjust them a bit later.


Nice cloth, Doc.


----------



## Srynerson

Love the socks! What brand are they?


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Another wind-swept and blustery day in the north. I wore a cold-defying tie.


Love the double monks! Are they Martegani?...looks like one of their lasts.


----------



## Buster Brown

Wool blazer by Hickey Freeman
Cotton shirt by Lands' End
Silk tie by Banana Republic
Silk pocket square by Brooks Brothers
Wool flannel slacks by E. Zegna
AE Delrays in chili


----------



## cravat




----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> I had a pair of dark wash jeans on as well if you were wondering what was on bottom.


Nicely Done, Mannix.
The coat fits very well, and the ps is nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Great*



DocHolliday said:


> I'm indulging my more untoward tendencies today. Colors are off in the full length, so you'll have to go by the closeups. I'll try to adjust them a bit later.


Don't know what I like the most. I think the whole ensemble.
Excuse my curiosity, but why do you always take a picture of the bag?

Cheers

v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Another wind-swept and blustery day in the north. I wore a cold-defying tie.


Love the tie. And goes very well with the socks.
And the shoes, as always...

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

Srynerson said:


> Love the socks! What brand are they?





Mannix said:


> Love the double monks! Are they Martegani?...looks like one of their lasts.


 



themanfromlisbon said:


> Love the tie. And goes very well with the socks.





themanfromlisbon said:


>





themanfromlisbon said:


> And the shoes, as always... Cheers
> V


Thanks all- usual suspects on my feet: marcoliani socks, martegani dbl monks and cheers! To you, V. The tie is new this season from Seaward and Stearn.
J


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Just like Magritte*

Like Magritte, *This is not a stamp collector tie*!

































Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## gnatty8

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, I am a big fan of most of what you wear, but there is always a constant that I am not terribly crazy about, and its your flare for boots.. I think I understand the aesthetic you are looking for, but the outfit above for example, would have looked much better with a pair of wingtip oxfords for example.. There is just something off-putting about seeing a boot at the end of "dress" clothing. Just my two cents.. Well done on all the rest.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast, I love those shoes above.. What are they?


----------



## gnatty8

Love the tie! Looks great. Suit would like better IMO without the top button done up. Also, what's happening to the upper arm there on my right/your left?


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Love the tie! Looks great. Suit would like better IMO without the top button done up. Also, what's happening to the upper arm there on my right/your left?


Thanks- it's a solid 3 button so I kep the top 2 done up. You mean the poufy material on the sleeve? That'd be the 40mph winds rippling the cloth :crazy: :icon_smile_big:

Truth be told- it's an older cheap MTO but it's what I've got.


----------



## gnatty8

lol, 40 mph winds will do it.. I still think it would look better with only the middle button done up.. This has a doorman type look to it that is not terribly flattering.. I do like the color though, I need a suit in that color of grey.


Stay out of those winds..


----------



## upr_crust

*Ceci n'est-ce pas une pipe . . .*



themanfromlisbon said:


> Like Magritte, *This is not a stamp collector tie*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


 . . . mais peut-etre une cravate :icon_smile_wink:.

Were you really to "do" Magritte, you would need a bowler hat . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> lol, 40 mph winds will do it.. I still think it would look better with only the middle button done up.. This has a doorman type look to it that is not terribly flattering.. I do like the color though, I need a suit in that color of grey.
> 
> Stay out of those winds..


I'll try that, gnatty-

I need a serious revamp of my suits but the $$ ain't there right now. I have one new DB coming in the next few weeks and I may be getting a pair of bespoke shoes in London next month- so I'm not complaining but the feet are winning the battle lately. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> This is really good.
> 
> And so is this!


Thank you!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Nicely Done, Mannix.
> The coat fits very well, and the ps is nice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you! It's my favorite sport coat at the moment.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> marcoliani socks...


Love the pattern & colour of those.



gnatty8 said:


> Holdfast, I love those shoes above.. What are they?


Lobb Chelmers.

Another velvet trouser day...


----------



## Buster Brown

Wool jacket by Lands' End
Cotton shirt by Stafford
Wool slacks by Ing Loro Piana for Nordstrom
AE Park Avenues in brown

I've had this shirt for a long time, too long apparently as it seems to have shrunk and/or I've grown. Fortunately its replacement has been sourced and is awaiting a trip to the tailor to transformed into a slim fit :icon_smile:


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Another velvet trouser day...


I really like this! You combine textures quite well--the coarse weave of the sport coat with the velvet pants. :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday, as a chauffeur of sorts:
-vintage "Kaufman's" navy flannel two button suit
-BB blue university stripe OCBD
-RLP black silk knitted tie
-black leather plaque belt
-black/red/grey argyle socks
-AE black Fairfax shoes

Sorry, no pictures. I was exhausted from hours of driving by the time I got home.


----------



## gnatty8

Quick crosspost:


----------



## rgrossicone

*From The 73rd Street Infirmary*

Gents, you're all looking great this week!

Spent this past Sunday in the ER with my pregnant wife while she had a wicked stomach virus (baby, yet to be born baby, and wife are all ok) which was a miserable 8 hours. I only wish I could share the same healthy status that my immediate family has. The bug hit me Monday morning and has yet to relinquish control of my innards, although I pray each night that the forces inside me will overthrow this intestinal coup attempt shortly. One of the drawbacks of my profession is exposure to stuff like this, so my WAYWT the past week has been boxers and a tee shirt in my overheated apartment building, I figure pics wouldn't do it justice, so a description will have to suffice. Although I've caught up on Season 1 of the Sopranos, all of East Bound and Down, the finale's of Big Love and Flight of the Conchords. On the schedule for tomorrow is the same outfit (of course in different color ways) and Quantum of Solace, Milk (the movie not the drink), and a Marx Bros DVD set.

I never thought I'd miss work as much as I have this week, and part of that daily syllabus is posting in this thread...hope you guys can see me again next week!

Any suggestions on what helps you get over this, I'm all ears...PM me! I did see my dr...but maybe there are some home-made remedies the field of medicine has yet to discover.

Rob


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

gnatty8 said:


> Quick crosspost:


Love the jacket. Who made it?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
JS sweater
BJ belt
DSquared jeans
NM socks
Grenson balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cary Grant

Sorry for the blur- camera doesn't care for the cold I guess... yes the tie and shirt are busy


----------



## DocHolliday

themanfromlisbon said:


> Don't know what I like the most. I think the whole ensemble.
> Excuse my curiosity, but why do you always take a picture of the bag?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> v


Thanks. I started adding the bag pic because it's part of the whole look. Now I do it just as a default, because it's part of the daily ballast. I like to think it speaks to the aesthetic I'm after.



gnatty8 said:


> Doc, I am a big fan of most of what you wear, but there is always a constant that I am not terribly crazy about, and its your flare for boots.. I think I understand the aesthetic you are looking for, but the outfit above for example, would have looked much better with a pair of wingtip oxfords for example.. There is just something off-putting about seeing a boot at the end of "dress" clothing. Just my two cents.. Well done on all the rest.


Thanks, gnatty. Are you not a fan of boots in general? I see where you're coming from, but I like that the chelseas are a little incongruous. I don't want my clothes to look too dressy or formal, and so I'm comfortable adding in elements that might be out of place in typical businesswear. Really, I'm only entertaining myself, so much of the time I end up wearing whatever I feel like wearing, even if everything doesn't sync up quite perfectly.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Quick crosspost:


Love the coat, G. But now, it will take a good deal of time before I use tweeds or cashmeres again. As a great portuguese writer once wrote " as for the weather, it's a pinneaple heat here".
(it's news you wearing loafers:icon_smile: )

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Sorry for the blur- camera doesn't care for the cold I guess... yes the tie and shirt are busy


But look good, anyway, CG.
(with the cold weather you have, I don't know how you manage not wearing a good knitwear :icon_smile:. I don't)

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> But look good, anyway, CG.
> (with the cold weather you have, I don't know how you manage not wearing a good knitwear :icon_smile:. I don't)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I melt- that's why I con't wear tweeds, even in the dead of winter. Though the older I get the more "chilly" I feel at the coldest times so I may bite the bullet on a tweed eventually.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I melt- that's why I con't wear tweeds, even in the dead of winter. Though the older I get the more "chilly" I feel at the coldest times so I may bite the bullet on a tweed eventually.


I feel the same wearing hats or anything in my head. Just panama hats in summer. sometimes. With everything else it seems my brains are going to explode :icon_smile_big:

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Quite a lovely day...*

...and nothing to bother me.
So, I will enjoy an early weekend, and next week I will be in Algarve, staying some days at the beach :icon_smile:



































The shoes are old beloved Sebago boat shoes...

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Love the coat, G. But now, it will take a good deal of time before I use tweeds or cashmeres again. As I great portuguese writer once wrote "for the weather, it's a pinneaple heat here".
> (it's news you wearing loafers:icon_smile: )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks, and yes, I am squeezing wear out of my favorite heavy coats while I still can.. I think I wore this beauty once (yesterday was twice) all winter.. 

That's the problem with being an obsessive collector is you sometimes wear your favorite garments once or twice a year..

Yes, believe it or not, I probably have 10 to 12 pairs of loafers, but I don't wear them all that often. These are Ferragamo (Lavorazione Originale I think), and the design intrigued me, as did the rounded toe..


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and nothing to bother me.
> So, I will enjoy an early weekend, and next week I will be in Algarve, staying some days at the beach :icon_smile:
> The shoes are old beloved Sebago boat shoes...
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Some very classic stuff here, and the color of the shirt is great! Enjoy the beach, but please, no pictures of the speedo of the day.. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and nothing to bother me.
> So, I will enjoy an early weekend, and next week I will be in Algarve, staying some days at the beach :icon_smile:
> 
> The shoes are old beloved Sebago boat shoes...
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


I had a great old pair of Sebago beefrolls that lasted forever.

Enjoy the beach! /me jealous.


----------



## Wall

The beach.... what is that?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I had a great old pair of Sebago beefrolls that lasted forever.
> 
> Enjoy the beach! /me jealous.


And that is Algarve, I'm sure!

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wall said:


> The beach.... what is that?


Here it is, Wall. That's where I'm going to


----------



## Wall

Well you should be able to have some fun there. I wish my wife and I were along to keep you company.  She loves the beach, I am more of a mountain man, myself.


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Buster Brown

Keeping it simple today:

Wool blazer by Hickey Freeman
Cotton shirt by Brooks Brothers
Silk knit tie by Lands' End
Wool slacks by Lands' End
AE Wendells in brown


----------



## Buster Brown

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, excellent choice of patterns and colors as usual. A question on your collar: are the buttons affixed underneath the collar or did you intentionally leave it unbuttoned?


----------



## Cary Grant

Buster Brown said:


> Doc, excellent choice of patterns and colors as usual. A question on your collar: are the buttons affixed underneath the collar or did you intentionally leave it unbuttoned?


MOCBD!


----------



## DocHolliday

Buster Brown said:


> Doc, excellent choice of patterns and colors as usual. A question on your collar: are the buttons affixed underneath the collar or did you intentionally leave it unbuttoned?


I left 'em undone, so the collar points would reach the lapel.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*?!*



DocHolliday said:


> I left 'em undone, so the collar points would reach the lapel.


Interesting reason. However, most of those you might encounter will just think you are either forgetful or sloppy or affected. Maybe some other things that I didn't think of:icon_smile_wink:

I had a "community representative" in to sit on the panels for Police Officer interviews who wore an alligator tie clip (the clip mechanism, not the shape of the bar) with the clip out (which is why I knew it to be an alligator clip). When I mentioned it to him, he said, "I do that intentionally to see if people are paying attention." Hmmm.


----------



## DocHolliday

Blueboy1938 said:


> Interesting reason. However, most of those you might encounter will just think you are either forgetful or sloppy or affected.


I'm a little of all three, so I can't object too much.


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
Timberland boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> I never thought I'd miss work as much as I have this week, and part of that daily syllabus is posting in this thread...


Hope you feel better soon!



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and nothing to bother me.
> So, I will enjoy an early weekend, and next week I will be in Algarve, staying some days at the beach :icon_smile:


Lucky fellow - enjoy!


----------



## welldressedfellow

Love it! Not so sure about the socks though, but to each his own.:icon_smile:



Holdfast said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Lucky fellow - enjoy!


----------



## gnatty8

DocHolliday said:


>


Sweet coat Doc, I like. The color is fantastic!


----------



## gnatty8

We need an _in-love_ emoticon for man meets shoe moments like these.. What are they?


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, enjoy the weekend gentlemen,


----------



## Holdfast

welldressedfellow said:


> Love it! Not so sure about the socks though, but to each his own.:icon_smile:


:icon_smile_big:

Actually, to tell the truth, I'm not really happy with today's outfit. It just doesn't work for me the way I thought it might; a bit of a mish-mash all round unfortunately. Oh well...



gnatty8 said:


> We need an _in-love_ emoticon for man meets shoe moments like these.. What are they?


Loake 1880 Exeters - their brown burnished calf finish is quite nice in that it just sucks up wax polish like a sponge and takes a mirror shine in the toe area really easily.


----------



## upr_crust

*Better late than never . . .*


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, enjoy the weekend gentlemen,


Something about this combo makes you look a bit "hippy" and narrow shouldered.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Something about this combo makes you look a bit "hippy" and narrow shouldered.


lol, I see what you mean.. Given I am neither, not sure how to explain that one, but I see what you mean.. Might by the trousers which are thick corduroy and cut rather full..


----------



## Blueboy1938

gnatty8 said:


> lol, I see what you mean.. Given I am neither, not sure how to explain that one, but I see what you mean.. Might by the trousers which are thick corduroy and cut rather full..


I detect the very slightest indication of a "stress X" at the closed button. It may be making the rather suppressed waist cut in a bit more than needed, and that in turn may make the skirt flare. The trousers probably do add to that effect.

Any way to relax the waist a bit? It might help restore a more even line.


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, nice outfit once again!!! I really like your taste in ties and your ability to find the one that really makes the outfit work.


----------



## brokencycle

Holdfast said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Actually, to tell the truth, I'm not really happy with today's outfit. It just doesn't work for me the way I thought it might; a bit of a mish-mash all round unfortunately. Oh well...
> 
> Loake 1880 Exeters - their brown burnished calf finish is quite nice in that it just sucks up wax polish like a sponge and takes a mirror shine in the toe area really easily.


I thought the thing looked nice, except for maybe the socks/shoes, but I am sure it is probably just the way they look online.


----------



## Bowling Greener

gnatty,

I think it is a superb combination. If the level of waist suppression bothers you, simply leave the jacket unbuttoned.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> lol, I see what you mean.. Given I am neither, not sure how to explain that one, but I see what you mean.. Might by the trousers which are thick corduroy and cut rather full..


Looking again- It may be the light coat's opening against the dark- but also I now think it is partly that light coat in front of the light door- just made your shoulders disappear a bit.


----------



## mysharona

DocHolliday said:


> I left 'em undone, so the collar points would reach the lapel.


Agnelli often wore BB OCBD shirts with the buttons intentionally left undone. It looks fine.


----------



## oostexan

Upr, kiiler slip ons in a great color, cool style. What brand are they?


----------



## upr_crust

*The shoes are from Brooks Bros. this past season . . .*

. . and I bought them on sale after Xmas - don't know if they will carry the style going forward.

The salesman said that they were made in Portugal - a non-US and non-UK venue.



oostexan said:


> Upr, kiiler slip ons in a great color, cool style. What brand are they?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS jacket
Barneys sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DM boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mariuslt

*Out in the evening*

Ok, still not the most interesting combinations, but I still consider myself AAAC member in training

Midnight blue velvet jacket, white OCBD, Gray/pink bow tie, time to get myself some pocket squares:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> I detect the very slightest indication of a "stress X" at the closed button. It may be making the rather suppressed waist cut in a bit more than needed, and that in turn may make the skirt flare. The trousers probably do add to that effect.
> 
> Any way to relax the waist a bit? It might help restore a more even line.


Hate to disagree with you, but I am not seeing the X you refer to. I am sure its the trousers. Here are some other pictures of the coat from past posts. Fits very well IMO.


----------



## Blueboy1938

gnatty8 said:


> Hate to disagree with you, but I am not seeing the X you refer to. I am sure its the trousers. Here are some other pictures of the coat from past posts. Fits very well IMO.


Well, I did say "slight":icon_smile_big:

You're right that the other pix you post with the above quote don't show that, and I agree that the coat looks nicely fitted in those representations. It also appears that the trousers in those pictures were not as heavy as the corduroys. So, you may be right that it's those trousers. Of course the only way those trousers would have that effect would be to add to your effective girth at the waist and hips. So, maybe all you need do is avoid those pants with that coat.

However, I do still see a "slight stress X" in the picture with the corduroys. That would naturally follow the need for the coat to get around you plus the extra corduroy and would be congruent with a more flared than usual skirt.

You realize, I take it, that I was only trying to be helpful and not critical. I think that is a very nice coat. My only cavil would be that, perhaps over time, the part of the window-pane passing over the pocket flaps has risen a bit above the corresponding line on the body of the coat. I wonder if pressing the flaps in a downward direction with a steam iron might correct that?


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> You're right that the other pix you post with the above quote don't show that, and I agree that the coat looks nicely fitted in those representations. It also appears that the trousers in those pictures were not as heavy as the corduroys. So, you may be right that it's those trousers. Of course the only way those trousers would have that effect would be to add to your effective girth at the waist and hips. So, *maybe all you need do is avoid those pants with that coat*.
> 
> However, I do still see a "slight stress X" in the picture with the corduroys. That would naturally follow the need for the coat to get around you plus the extra corduroy and would be congruent with a more flared than usual skirt.
> 
> You realize, I take it, that I was only trying to be helpful and not critical. I think that is a very nice coat. My only cavil would be that, perhaps over time, the part of the window-pane passing over the pocket flaps has risen a bit above the corresponding line on the body of the coat. I wonder if pressing the flaps in a downward direction with a steam iron might correct that?


Agreed, I think I'll retire these altogether, as they are a little big in the waist in any event.. No problem in interpretation, helpful or critical either way, I don'd mind comments.. That's why we post here! In this case, the comments made me take a look at the trousers and make the decision to cull them from my wardrobe..


----------



## Delmarco

Cary Grant said:


> Another wind-swept and blustery day in the north. I wore a cold-defying tie.


Nice combo, but what are you doing in the woods? Do you live there? or work there?
The background of all your pictures are a stark contrast to what you are wearing.

Asking because as an Environmental Engineer we have to work in the outdoors alot of days and dress like preppy contruction workers. The in-office days we get to dress business like. 
I remember one of my first days at work I showed up dress in a brand new Alfani suit and didn't know I was working at a water pipeline station deep in the Catskills Forest for the day. Following a harrowing 30 minute hike from the parking area to the pipeline my shoes to my knees were covered in mud and dust and I felt like an idiot. My manager was LOL at me. But I still had a good time getting the work done.

I imagined I would've looked like you in that picture to my co workers that day. Nothing beats a suit in the woods :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant

Delmarco said:


> Nice combo, but what are you doing in the woods? Do you live there? or work there?
> The background of all your pictures are a stark contrast to what you are wearing.
> 
> Asking because as an Environmental Engineer we have to work in the outdoors alot of days and dress like preppy contruction workers. The in-office days we get to dress business like.
> I remember one of my first days at work I showed up dress in a brand new Alfani suit and didn't know I was working at a water pipeline station deep in the Catskills Forest for the day. Following a harrowing 30 minute hike from the parking area to the pipeline my shoes to my knees were covered in mud and dust and I felt like an idiot. My manager was LOL at me. But I still had a good time getting the work done.
> 
> I imagined I would've looked like you in that picture to my co workers that day. Nothing beats a suit in the woods :aportnoy:


Thanks- that's near my house.


----------



## anglophile23

Mariuslt said:


> Ok, still not the most interesting combinations, but I still consider myself AAAC member in training
> 
> Midnight blue velvet jacket, white OCBD, Gray/pink bow tie, time to get myself some pocket squares:icon_smile_wink:


Very nice but next time I would wear pants:icon_smile:


----------



## timetraveller

upr_crust said:


>


Upr_crust,
That's a fantastic tie! What brand is it?
Also, what kind of pattern is on it? Looks like a checkered pattern giving it a very nice texture.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Always the Sun*

Next wednesday I'm going south to enjoy the sun and the beach time.
I'm anticipating...


----------



## thunderw21

Perhaps a bit premature, but it's Spring and the weather was right today.

*early '50s jacket and vest from "J.C. Petersen's", my great great-grandfather's haberdashery
*1930s tie
*late '40s Dobbs fedora
*modern shirt
*modern trousers
*modern Bostonian spectators


----------



## Cary Grant

You should consider having some full-legged trousers completed; then you'd be spot on.


----------



## upr_crust

*The tie is from Andrew's Ties . . .*

. . . and the weave is what Andrew's calls a "nattarino" (I've seen the same textured weave referred to as a "natte" as well).

It's essentially a pattern of woven squares, albeit all in one colour. Andrew's had a branch in lower Manhattan for a very short time, and I have two ties from them during that regime - the orange one shown, and a cerulean blue one, also a nattarino.



timetraveller said:


> Upr_crust,
> That's a fantastic tie! What brand is it?
> Also, what kind of pattern is on it? Looks like a checkered pattern giving it a very nice texture.


----------



## thunderw21

Cary Grant said:


> You should consider having some full-legged trousers completed; then you'd be spot on.


Agreed. Wide and straight-legged. But must made do with what I have, for now at least.

btw, I was going for something like the look on the right:


----------



## mogultv

You never cease to amaze me, Thunder, with your perfect sense of fashion.



thunderw21 said:


> Perhaps a bit premature, but it's Spring and the weather was right today.
> 
> *early '50s jacket and vest from "J.C. Petersen's", my great great-grandfather's haberdashery
> *1930s tie
> *late '40s Dobbs fedora
> *modern shirt
> *modern trousers
> *modern Bostonian spectators


----------



## rgrossicone

anglophile23 said:


> Very nice but next time I would wear pants:icon_smile:


LMFAO because I just remembered the skit from MTV's The State with the guy in tighty whiteys trying to pick up girls at the library...when he doesn't find success, the librarian suggests he tries pants (to which the camera pans down to aforementioned tighty whiteys) and the Breeder's song "Cannonball" plays while he goes shopping for pants. He wears them on his arms, on his head, before he gets it right, and eventually gets the girl! Someone else must remember this!?! No love from Youtube on it.


----------



## rgrossicone

thunderw21 said:


> Perhaps a bit premature, but it's Spring and the weather was right today.
> 
> *early '50s jacket and vest from "J.C. Petersen's", my great great-grandfather's haberdashery
> *1930s tie
> *late '40s Dobbs fedora
> *modern shirt
> *modern trousers
> *modern Bostonian spectators


Thunder, I'm so envious. What I would give to have something made by either of my great great uncles who were tailors. One worked for Grey & Lampel in NYC in the 20's and 30's and the other worked for Nichol's Clothing in Bradford, Pa before opening his own shop there in the 30's.


----------



## rgrossicone

Sweet cuffs!:aportnoy:


----------



## ALF TUPPER

[/quote]

Cool shoes.


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> Perhaps a bit premature, but it's Spring and the weather was right today.
> 
> *early '50s jacket and vest from "J.C. Petersen's", my great great-grandfather's haberdashery
> *1930s tie
> *late '40s Dobbs fedora
> *modern shirt
> *modern trousers
> *modern Bostonian spectators


I really like this--very nice with the white pants and spectators. Super cool tie too!


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> Sweet cuffs!:aportnoy:


Like the top half- not so much the bottom


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks guys.

After church at my new apartment and running around town:


----------



## Mannix

Sorry the first picture is angled and blurry....my mother isn't the best with a camera. I saw the spring ensembles and thought I would participate. It's hard to tell but the pants are light blue and white striped. Everything is cotton or linen and I love the wrinkles. :icon_smile_big: Next time I wear something like this I would change the shirt choice, though.


----------



## thunderw21

Mannix, that's a nice jacket. Tell us more about it. Modern, I assume? Plain back?


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> Mannix, that's a nice jacket. Tell us more about it. Modern, I assume? Plain back?


Thank you! It's modern, Polo Ralph Lauren, cotton, and unvented. It's getting to be my favorite summer jacket.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Another gathering in London so I thought it would be a good op for the first outing of the Pakeman cashmere stripes (and I remembered my pocket timepiece!):



I wore my grey waistcoat that is longer than my black one. I need to replace the buttons with horn though as they are rather nasty plastic ones!


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Are the coat sleeves not just a tad too long? Looking good as always, in spite of that. Oh, and notice the beard is reappearing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
TA tie
Cartier belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## TheSlavik

Looking good Holdfast. Always love your style.


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Sorry the first picture is angled and blurry....my mother isn't the best with a camera. I saw the spring ensembles and thought I would participate. It's hard to tell but the pants are light blue and white striped. Everything is cotton or linen and I love the wrinkles. :icon_smile_big: Next time I wear something like this I would change the shirt choice, though.


I want to like it but I am afraid it looks a bit 1940 soda jerk.


----------



## Jovan

Soda jerks in 1940 wouldn't wear a pocket square.


----------



## Blueboy1938

thunderw21 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> After church at my new apartment and running around town:


That is the strangest garment I've seen lately. What looks to be a three button, notched lapel whatever it is, with shirtsleeves. It actually looks fairly smart, except for the blazing white undershirt triangle. Might I suggest, if I have any credibility when it comes to you at all, a colored T-shirt in, say, maroon? Either that, or just wear the shirt buttoned to the neck. That, by the way, would be a period look:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> I want to like it but I am afraid it looks a bit 1940 soda jerk.


Interesting...I thought of something similar when I purchased it. Alas, I still like it and will wear it quite frequently.


----------



## thunderw21

Blueboy1938 said:


> That is the strangest garment I've seen lately. What looks to be a three button, notched lapel whatever it is, with shirtsleeves. It actually looks fairly smart, except for the blazing white undershirt triangle. Might I suggest, if I have any credibility when it comes to you at all, a colored T-shirt in, say, maroon? Either that, or just wear the shirt buttoned to the neck. That, by the way, would be a period look:icon_smile_big:


Yep, a bit of a cross between a '40s/'50s lounge jacket and a shirt. It's a fun little jacket-thing. The lapel is a reverse peaked, the pointed shirt collar of the shirt I'm wearing sort of outlines it. I date that jacket from the 1950s, most likely late. It's a Pendleton. 
I meant to wear a v-neck shirt to eliminate the white triangle. I have several modern old looking T's that would go well under the shirt.

Cheers!


----------



## thunderw21

Mannix said:


> Interesting...I thought of something similar when I purchased it. Alas, I still like it and will wear it quite frequently.


Try darker trousers that contrast it more. Medium brown, gray or even black.


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> Try darker trousers that contrast it more. Medium brown, gray or even black.


I'm getting navy cotton trousers so I'll try it with those next time. Nice pictures, I'm getting lots of ideas now. :idea: Thanks.


----------



## dchandler2

*Just another outfit for church*

Suit = Ralph, Ralph Lauren,2B, SB, blue with gray pinstrioe
Shirt = Van Heusen Pinpoint Oxford
Tie = Daniel Cremieux
P.S. = Ike Behar
Shoes = Loake, suede, brown wingtip


----------



## Mannix

dchandler, nice suit and really nice suede brogues. How do you like your Loakes?


----------



## Bespoke Trout

thunderw21 said:


> Try darker trousers that contrast it more. Medium brown, gray or even black.


Looking at this catalogue, I find myself wishing I was born in another era. Great stuff.


----------



## Bespoke Trout

thunderw21 said:


> Agreed. Wide and straight-legged. But must made do with what I have, for now at least.
> 
> btw, I was going for something like the look on the right:


At least you weren't going for the laced ballet slippers worn by the pipe-smoking man. Woah.


----------



## gman-17

dchandler2 said:


> Suit = Ralph, Ralph Lauren,2B, SB, blue with gray pinstrioe
> Shirt = Van Heusen Pinpoint Oxford
> Tie = Daniel Cremieux
> P.S. = Ike Behar
> Shoes = Loake, suede, brown wingtip


Great suit, shirt, tie, shoes . . . . .

May I make one suggestion? When you have it all going on like that, leave the watch home. You get a more symetrical look. That said, we are still talking two thumbs up.


----------



## clee1982

Great suit, it's Polo Ralph Lauren? My body type would work for polo without significant alteration (and even then, might not work that well).


----------



## deandbn

dchandler2 said:


>


Thats a really lovely outfit DC. I like it all.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

clee1982 said:


> Great suit, it's Polo Ralph Lauren? My body type would work for polo without significant alteration (and even then, might not work that well).


No, it's Ralph Ralph Lauren as he said in the very post you quoted.


----------



## Richard Esq

Worn today for an evening cocktail.

*What I am wearing*

-Akurba bowler hat
-Arundel Collar
-Stanley ley shirt
-Studio Italia two piece suit with contrast black waistcoat
-Shoes- Zu- Derbys

After some mild anxiety about wearing the bowler on arrival, got several smiles from the ladies and a favourable response from my sixteen year old daughter who discribed it as 'very classic'. I would encourage others who wish to wear bowlers to follow the advice of others on the forum and just do it. 
What is your opinion?


----------



## upr_crust

*The start of a fine early spring day . . .*

. . albeit with some rather fuzzy photos (it must be Monday . . .)





































Even the self-timer is having a case of the Monday blues, it seems, but no matter . . .

Grey pinstriped 6x2 button D/B suit, pleated and cuffed trousers (Polo, via Syms)

Lavender/white striped shirt, white spread collar and white double cuffs (H & K)

Navy/white polka dot silk jacquard tie (BB)

Vermeil and navy enamel Golden Fleece cufflinks (BB - who else?)

White cotton pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Black high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Charcoal grey patterned OTC socks

Black cap-toe double monk strap shoes (Heschung, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Navy S/B cashmere overcoat (Adolfo, via Syms)

Grey/pink/green silk scarf, lined in light grey wool (Paco Rabanne, obtained sometime in the early 80's)

Grey felt fedora (Scala, via The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Enough attire to make it through the first day of a new week, perhaps?


----------



## gnatty8

thunderw21 said:


> Try darker trousers that contrast it more. Medium brown, gray or even black.


What I was about to say.. Medium brown or charcoal would work for me, although I personally would not do black.. Maybe even khaki, navy or seersucker? As it stands, I would not wear that coat at all until June, it just seems out of place when the snow must barely be off the ground up there.. Nice coat though, it will look great with the right trousers in middle of summer..


----------



## gnatty8

dchandler2 said:


>


Nice job dchandler, you've really made that Lauren suit look good. I like your shoes also, have a pair of Tramezza very similar that I am itching to wear:


----------



## video2

Vintage look from YSL


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> . . albeit with some rather fuzzy photos (it must be Monday . . .)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the self-timer is having a case of the Monday blues, it seems, but no matter . . .


(1) Looks like you're beaming in, LOL. Love the topcoat and paisley scarf, however.
(2) The double monks are sensational. Seem very solid & sturdy- in the nicest possible way, of course. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Nice job dchandler, you've really made that Lauren suit look good. I like your shoes also, have a pair of Tramezza very similar that I am itching to wear:


Bot you and DChandler are now making me wish I had a pair. I think I have got to make a purchase. :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Are the coat sleeves not just a tad too long? Looking good as always, in spite of that. Oh, and notice the beard is reappearing.


Yep, went 4 or 5 days without shaving since I wasn't in work last Thursday and Friday felt lazy. But today, off it came again. 

Jacket sleeves are on that jacket are about a half inch longer than they should be - good eye, as I would expect!



Mannix said:


> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s45/kingdaddy007/pics004-10.jpg


I want to like it, but I get a medical orderly sort of vibe off it. If the overlap was less, I think it would totally rock.



dchandler2 said:


> ...


Nice concept.



Richard Esq said:


> -Akurba bowler hat


Brave move. It suits you though.



upr_crust said:


> ...


Very nive DB



video2 said:


> Vintage look from YSL


Cool.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
PS boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Mr. Cool*

Holdfast: With that pose, you look a bit like a Las Vegas wheeler.

That coat fits you well and has the right length for a very elegant line. Still, I just constantly wonder why side vents are so well-regarded when they tend to add a widening layer to the hips. Centre vents don't really do that, and of course un-vented couldn't.

I've seen pictures, some posted on AAAC touting side vents, where the side vents are flapping in the breeze, or overlapped the wrong way, or yawning as the subject bent over. I don't think I'm ever going to like that look. From behind they make a coat look like it is substituting for a spatula:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Back From the Dead*

Or at least what seemed like it. My students seemed happy to see me, which is always nice to hear, and I christened a new look...lets see who can spot it.

OK, what I wore:

Orvis Brown Featherweight Tweed (from the TSE over on Trad) 3x2 Sack
Theory Brown Hooded Zip Sweatshirt
John W Nordstrom Ecru Herringbone Shirt
American Living Orange Polka Dot Tie (excuse its loose know at the end of a long day)
RL Polo Straight Leg Selvedge Denim
Brown Banana Republic Belt
C&J Cordovan Cap Toes (again, with jeans)
BB Brown and Orange Argyle Socks
BB Newsboy Cap
Brooklyn Industries Shoulder Bag
Swiss Army Brown Band Watch


----------



## Mannix

You wax it yet rg? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

Spring is trying but morning frost still abounds... tie is Schiaparelli c. 1960 and the square linen c. 1940's.


----------



## Mannix

Fantastic tie Cary Grant, great width and color palette. I particularily like vintage silks and linens, and have many in my collection....wish I had that tie though :icon_headagainstwal *jealous*


----------



## dchandler2

gman-17 said:


> Great suit, shirt, tie, shoes . . . . .
> 
> May I make one suggestion? When you have it all going on like that, leave the watch home. You get a more symetrical look. That said, we are still talking two thumbs up.


Thanks again gman-17 as well as Holdfast. You guys make me want to step my game up.



clee1982 said:


> Great suit, it's Polo Ralph Lauren? My body type would work for polo without significant alteration (and even then, might not work that well).


clee1982,
It is Ralph, Ralph Lauren. There is a difference.



deandbn said:


> Thats a really lovely outfit DC. I like it all.:icon_smile_wink:


Deandbn,
Thanks for the compliment.



gnatty8 said:


> Nice job dchandler, you've really made that Lauren suit look good. I like your shoes also, have a pair of Tramezza very similar that I am itching to wear:





Mannix said:


> dchandler, nice suit and really nice suede brogues. How do you like your Loakes?


Thanks gnatty8 and Mannix,
I like the fit and they are very comfortable.

Thanks gman-17,

I purchased them from Pediwear. The purchase came with free shoe trees a silk tie and some black shoe polish. I would have prefered some suede conditioner or cleaner in place of the shoe polish, however, I am still satisfied with the purchase.

Tie is a "Soprano Exclusive." I have never heard of them. *Maybe Holdfast or another of our brothers from jolly old England can provide us with details about the quality etc.*

Pediwear shipped them on February 27 and I received them on March 12 about 14 days.
*Is it appropriate to list the price in this forum?*


----------



## satorstyle

Pediwear shipped them on February 27 and I received them on March 12 about 14 days.
*Is it appropriate to list the price in this forum?*







[/quote]

The price would be appropriate. They are great looking shoes. You have great style by the way, and you show that you do not have to break the bank to look sharp.


----------



## dchandler2

*I purchased them from Pediwear for 88.69 + 28.50 for shipping for a total of 117.19 GBP which came to $166.83 + $1.67 currency conversion fee for a total of $168.50. *



satorstyle said:


> Pediwear shipped them on February 27 and I received them on March 12 about 14 days.
> *Is it appropriate to list the price in this forum?*


The price would be appropriate. They are great looking shoes. You have great style by the way, and you show that you do not have to break the bank to look sharp.[/quote]


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Fantastic tie Cary Grant, great width and color palette. I particularily like vintage silks and linens, and have many in my collection....wish I had that tie though :icon_headagainstwal *jealous*


Thanks- it's one of two I have had forever- date back to my dad in highschool or earlier. Miracle they made it this far as my parents are far from sartorial.


----------



## clee1982

Jovan said:


> No, it's Ralph Ralph Lauren as he said in the very post you quoted.


Aha, wasn't reading, I think this is the first RRL suit I came across, didn't even know they have suits, who makes them, Corneliani, like the Polo stuff?


----------



## clee1982

Cary Grant said:


> Spring is trying but morning frost still abounds... tie is Schiaparelli c. 1960 and the square linen c. 1940's.


The fit on the jacket is perfect!!!


----------



## cravat




----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> *I purchased them from Pediwear for 88.69 + 28.50 for shipping for a total of 117.19 GBP which came to $166.83 + $1.67 currency conversion fee for a total of $168.50. *
> 
> The price would be appropriate. They are great looking shoes. You have great style by the way, and you show that you do not have to break the bank to look sharp.


[/quote]

Really, the shoes are quite good looking, very nice. The price is very, very good. 
Once I asked about Loake shoes leather quality (not suede but brown leather) but had no answers. I'm still thinking about having a pair of *Loake Knightsbridge.*

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . albeit with some rather fuzzy photos (it must be Monday . . .)


Fuzzy not enough to hide the good looking.

(once more, we have something in common: me too, prefer the good old english colognes, plus Acqua di Parma)

Carpe Diem, UC

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Or at least what seemed like it. My students seemed happy to see me, which is always nice to hear, and I christened a new look...lets see who can spot it.
> 
> OK, what I wore:
> 
> Orvis Brown Featherweight Tweed (from the TSE over on Trad) 3x2 Sack
> Theory Brown Hooded Zip Sweatshirt
> John W Nordstrom Ecru Herringbone Shirt
> American Living Orange Polka Dot Tie (excuse its loose know at the end of a long day)
> RL Polo Straight Leg Selvedge Denim
> Brown Banana Republic Belt
> C&J Cordovan Cap Toes (again, with jeans)
> BB Brown and Orange Argyle Socks
> BB Newsboy Cap
> Brooklyn Industries Shoulder Bag
> Swiss Army Brown Band Watch


Welcome back, RG. But you've lost your hair in the illness?:icon_smile_big:

Carpe diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Spring is trying but morning frost still abounds... tie is Schiaparelli c. 1960 and the square linen c. 1940's.


Not easy for me to like that kind of ties, CG. But the coat is great.
Ah! and the spectacles are a beauty

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Not easy for me to like that kind of ties, CG. But the coat is great.
> Ah! and the spectacles are a beauty
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V





clee1982 said:


> The fit on the jacket is perfect!!!


Thanks guys!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Or at least what seemed like it. My students seemed happy to see me, which is always nice to hear, and I christened a new look...lets see who can spot it.
> 
> OK, what I wore:
> 
> Orvis Brown Featherweight Tweed (from the TSE over on Trad) 3x2 Sack
> Theory Brown Hooded Zip Sweatshirt
> John W Nordstrom Ecru Herringbone Shirt
> American Living Orange Polka Dot Tie (excuse its loose know at the end of a long day)
> RL Polo Straight Leg Selvedge Denim
> Brown Banana Republic Belt
> C&J Cordovan Cap Toes (again, with jeans)
> BB Brown and Orange Argyle Socks
> BB Newsboy Cap
> Brooklyn Industries Shoulder Bag
> Swiss Army Brown Band Watch


We are moving in different directions. I will post some pics later this week or next.

The look definitely suits you. Great look as always.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Spring is trying but morning frost still abounds... tie is Schiaparelli c. 1960 and the square linen c. 1940's.


Great looking glasses.


----------



## gnatty8

Great to see the "full Holdfast" back.. Nice suit as well..



rgrossicone said:


>


I like this look a lot.. regular denim wearers take note, this is how to do it..


----------



## gnatty8

cravat said:


>


something foul going on with your collar here I think.. also tie knot does not look right with this..


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Cold is returning?*

Now that I'm leaving to take a break by the beach, seems that weather is playing with me, and is much colder today than last few days. 
So, warmer stuff is returning


----------



## Mannix

Looking good V ^^^ Great suit, and nice shoe choice.


----------



## Jovan

cravat: It seems to me like you need a smaller neck size of shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

*I will have to try Acqua di Parma some one of these days . . .*

. . . on your recommendation, and thanks for the compliments.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Fuzzy not enough to hide the good looking.
> 
> (once more, we have something in common: me too, prefer the good old english colognes, plus Acqua di Parma)
> 
> Carpe Diem, UC
> 
> V


I had hoped to have photos for today, but today has proven my long-held maxim that, all other conditions being equal, Tuesday will s**k.

That being said, here's an inventory of today's attire, at the very least.

Navy 3-button, 2-to-button track stripe suit, side-vented, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB Regent).

Small scale navy graph check on white shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Pink)

Solid fucshia silk repp tie (Burberry - pre "imitation of Prada" stylings)

Oval cabochon green stone (allegedly "jade") cufflinks, goldtone setting (Gift shop of the Sackler Museum, The Smithsonian, Washington, D.C.)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (J & M, I think - most likely from Syms)

Black BB tassel loafers

Floris Cefiro

For outerwear:

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass, via Syms)

Navy oversized cashmere scarf (Zegna)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St. NYC)

Enough attire to wade through a calendar full of meetings . . .

(It is fortunate that New York has strict gun control laws, otherwise . . :icon_smile_wink: )


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Last day at work demands a dignified ensemble...



Forgot to get my hat for the pic as I was in a rush.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Bravo! Braces and socks are a great touch. Love the suit.


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> That coat fits you well and has the right length for a very elegant line.


Thanks.



> ]Holdfast: With that pose, you look a bit like a Las Vegas wheeler.





> Still, I just constantly wonder why side vents are so well-regarded when they tend to add a widening layer to the hips. Centre vents don't really do that, and of course un-vented couldn't.
> 
> I've seen pictures, some posted on AAAC touting side vents, where the side vents are flapping in the breeze, or overlapped the wrong way, or yawning as the subject bent over. I don't think I'm ever going to like that look. From behind they make a coat look like it is substituting for a spatula.


For me, I just like the way they look - or rather, _feel _- on me. I like a bit of drama about my clothes (well, that's pretty obvious by my choices), and side vents appeal to my histrionic side. Plus, they're more comfy when I have my hands in my pockets.

Objectively speaking, I do look sleeker with an unvented suit (centre, I just dislike the look of on me) and I do actually have a couple of unvented in my wardrobe. But in terms of wearing around, I prefer the feel of side vents.



rgrossicone said:


> Or at least what seemed like it. My students seemed happy to see me...


And so are we!



themanfromlisbon said:


>


Lovely colours. Really lovely.

Last wearing of this white shirt - new one coming soon, and this one just looks tatty close-up now. I don't mind other shirts looking tatty with age; it can add charm. But not the couple of white ones I have in my wardrobe.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Thank you, guys*

Thanks *Mannix*, *UC*, *Gnatty8* and *Holdfast* for the kind words

So, tomorrow I'll be leaving in the mourning. Away for 5 or 6 days. Hope you enjoy and try nice things while I'm absent [oh! "Absent friends" from my beloved Divine Comedy (or should I say Neil Hannon) came to my mind)]. I'll see it when returning.

Enjoy your life

V.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
JV sweater
Trafalgar belt
Mason's pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Darphin cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Bon Voyage V, enjoy the beach.. 

Today:


----------



## rgrossicone

V- as usual you look great! Your posts will be missed this week, but enjoy the beach! (I'm totally jealous)


----------



## rgrossicone

*Terrible Tuesday*

Today:

Aquascutum Blazer (Thanks Holdfast!)
Bespoke Ercole White Dress Shirt
Celine Red Stiped Tie
JCrew White Linen PS
BR Black Leather Belt
J Lindberg Grey Check Vest
J Lindberg Grey Pants
Red H&M Socks
Paul Smith Wingtip Brogues


----------



## Cary Grant

NICE TIE!!


----------



## cravat

Decided for a little more color today



Purple moleskin coat
Camel top hat
light tan gabardine trousers
Oversized gold bow tie
Floral vest


----------



## Griff

Wow, been out of the loop for a while, now. Good to be back!

My birthday today, so I thought I would put on a coat and tie. It's a blue plaid sportcoat, blue checked shirt, and a solid red tie over dark khaki pants and loafers. I really liked it, kind of a retro look.

















This one is a bit old, from Spain. I had to cobble together a decent ensemble for a night out. I used a tan jacket, blue tie, and pink shirt with small stripes, and dark jeans. I'm on the borderline with this... not sure I like it now.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

Griff said:


> ...not sure I like it now.


Doing up your flies might be an improvement!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Hopefully not looking the April Fool . . .*

. . . though my camera is certainly playing tricks on me today - forgive the bad quality photos.





































Fuzzy and too yellow - it is truly April Fool's Day for the self-timer . . .

Oh, well.

Brown herringbone weave flannel track stripe 3-button, 3-piece suit, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB GF)

Blue striped end-on-end weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)

Scarlet silk tie (BB)

Scarlet/white polka dot silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (Syms - I think that the Louche was looking for a pocket square like this, perhaps?)

Vintage watch chain

Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Brown patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (brand name Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC)

Trumper's Skye

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)

Scarlet cashmere scarf (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, late and much lamented since its closing, London)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - waterproof, cheap and cheerful)

Enough attire to tread carefully among the jokesters today, perhaps?


----------



## Cary Grant

^^Glad to see someone else joining my orange club.


----------



## Jovan

I think it's actually red... maybe it photographs orange.

Griff: Your fly is undone! I hope you noticed this before you went out. Or maybe you're pulling an April Fool's Joke on us? I do like the first outfit though. The second outfit would look better with the first pair of trousers I think.


----------



## Jovan

cravat said:


> Decided for a little more color today
> 
> Purple moleskin coat
> Camel top hat
> light tan gabardine trousers
> Oversized gold bow tie
> Floral vest


Very GTH with a touch of Victorian style. I like it!


----------



## Holdfast

Very nice indeed.


----------



## upr_crust

*Jovan is correct - the tie and scarf are actually red . . .*

. . though a very orange-ish shade thereof - a tomato more than a glass of burgundy, certainly.

As it is, I have an orange tie very similar in look to today's tie, which would work equally well with today's ensemble, but I've worn it recently - must rotate one's "toys", or the "public" will tire of looking at my photos.



Cary Grant said:


> ^^Glad to see someone else joining my orange club.


----------



## Texan

Holdfast said:


> Very nice indeed.


That is a fine outfit. Might shorten those trousers 1/4"...otherwise....perfection.


----------



## Blueboy1938

Texan said:


> That is a fine outfit. Might shorten those trousers 1/4"...otherwise....perfection.


Actually, I just think the braces need shortening a bit, as it appears there is a lot of room in the rise for a hike-up:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Very nice indeed.


Yeah baby...lol Looks awesome holdfast! You have great suits! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mannix

cravat said:


> Decided for a little more color today
> 
> Purple moleskin coat
> Camel top hat
> light tan gabardine trousers
> Oversized gold bow tie
> Floral vest


Is pimp'n easy?


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> Actually, I just think the braces need shortening a bit, as it appears there is a lot of room in the rise for a hike-up:icon_smile_wink:


I wouldn't hike them up any more, as the jacket is already a bit long.


----------



## Wall

Holdfast, that is my favorite suit of yours. wonderful!

I may endeavor to join the ranks of picture posters shortly. I have my courage up, my closet full and my tripod ready!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
BC pant
Bernini belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati loafers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Humpday Tweed*

A bit chilly today in the boroughs, so I figured a last day to get out a tweed suit.























































USA vs TandT tonight...come on Sam's Army!


----------



## Blueboy1938

Jovan said:


> I wouldn't hike them up any more, as the jacket is already a bit long.


Au contraire, mon ami, it is meant only to correct the slight "puddling" of the trousers. I can't see how that would affect the relation of the coat length to the whole. It doesn't seem to me that taking advantage of the rather high rise of those trousers to "telescope" them up into the coat skirt, resulting in a better trouser length and less "exuberant" break, wouldn't work just fine and sidestep any need to shorten the trousers. Shortening trousers that already have cuffs might be quite problematic, depending on how much wear they have received. The top fold of the cuff might show if only 1/2" or so were lopped.


----------



## gnatty8

some of what I wore today, lol


----------



## Cary Grant

Heh- like Gnatty- here's one pic...


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . though my camera is certainly playing tricks on me today - forgive the bad quality photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy and too yellow - it is truly April Fool's Day for the self-timer . . .
> 
> Oh, well.
> 
> Brown herringbone weave flannel track stripe 3-button, 3-piece suit, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB GF)
> 
> Blue striped end-on-end weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)
> 
> Scarlet silk tie (BB)
> 
> Scarlet/white polka dot silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (Syms - I think that the Louche was looking for a pocket square like this, perhaps?)
> 
> Vintage watch chain
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Brown patterned OTC socks
> 
> Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (brand name Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC)
> 
> Trumper's Skye
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)
> 
> Scarlet cashmere scarf (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, late and much lamented since its closing, London)
> 
> Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - waterproof, cheap and cheerful)
> 
> Enough attire to tread carefully among the jokesters today, perhaps?


UC great stuff. I think you are dressed and ready to go to the protests over in the UK. :icon_smile_wink: I really would like to be able to pull-off that pocket watch without seeming comical. Definitely a confidence factor.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Heh- like Gnatty- here's one pic...


Once pic is all you need. :icon_cheers:


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Very nice indeed.


When I married my wife, 17 years ago this Sat., she called me the King of Pants. You, sir, are the King of suits!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> A bit chilly today in the boroughs, so I figured a last day to get out a tweed suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA vs TandT tonight...come on Sam's Army!


Attempting to taunt me with your City scarf. Hah.

BTW: 1-0 Go U.S.A.


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


>


Diamond hours on a steel banded watch? During the day? Hmmmm.


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> Au contraire, mon ami, it is meant only to correct the slight "puddling" of the trousers. I can't see how that would affect the relation of the coat length to the whole. It doesn't seem to me that taking advantage of the rather high rise of those trousers to "telescope" them up into the coat skirt, resulting in a better trouser length and less "exuberant" break, wouldn't work just fine and sidestep any need to shorten the trousers. Shortening trousers that already have cuffs might be quite problematic, depending on how much wear they have received. The top fold of the cuff might show if only 1/2" or so were lopped.


His knees are slightly bent. I'm not sure if we can judge anything accurately by that picture any more than we can a man's trousers being "too short" from a picture of him walking.



Blueboy1938 said:


> Diamond hours on a steel banded watch? During the day? Hmmmm.


What kind of watch do you wear? Or clothing? I'm really curious.


----------



## davemx66

rgrossicone said:


> A bit chilly today in the boroughs, so I figured a last day to get out a tweed suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA vs TandT tonight...come on Sam's Army!


That's an amazing suit, great design and fabric ! 
(Who doesn't love tweed ???)


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> some of what I wore today, lol


Nice shoes gnatty, I trust you wore something on top.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Heh- like Gnatty- here's one pic...


Very nice shirt. May I ask who it is by?


----------



## JibranK

Is this the same purple striped E&R mtm you wrote about quite some time ago? I remember reading something like that year a while back; I don't remember the poster, but given that it was about E&R, I'm guessing it was you.



upr_crust said:


> Fuzzy and too yellow - it is truly April Fool's Day for the self-timer . . .
> 
> Oh, well.
> 
> Brown herringbone weave flannel track stripe 3-button, 3-piece suit, side-vented, lapelled waistcoat, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB GF)
> 
> Blue striped end-on-end weave shirt, white tab collar, white double cuffs (BB MTM)
> 
> Scarlet silk tie (BB)
> 
> Scarlet/white polka dot silk pocket square, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket (Syms - I think that the Louche was looking for a pocket square like this, perhaps?)
> 
> Vintage watch chain
> 
> Dark brown high-gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)
> 
> Brown patterned OTC socks
> 
> Cordovan-coloured wing-tip balmorals (brand name Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC)
> 
> Trumper's Skye
> 
> For outerwear:
> 
> Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)
> 
> Scarlet cashmere scarf (Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, late and much lamented since its closing, London)
> 
> Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms - waterproof, cheap and cheerful)
> 
> Enough attire to tread carefully among the jokesters today, perhaps?


I'm rather disappointed that Brooks Brothers makes its three-piece suits belted, especially in the GF line. This is good to know as I'd been eyeing some of them online.


----------



## Jovan

JibranK: You can always have the belt loops removed and brace buttons put in.


----------



## guernica

Why, I'm only an intern here at work, but why not:

William Lockie Navy Jumper
Brooks Brothers Candy Stripe Slim Fit Shirt
Greyish / anthracite (?) trousers
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> Once pic is all you need. :icon_cheers:





Mannix said:


> Very nice shirt. May I ask who it is by?


Thanks guys.

mannix, it's a made-to-measure by Individualized Shirts. It's a -very' thin material, very summery...


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> mannix, it's a made-to-measure by Individualized Shirts. It's a -very' thin material, very summery...


CG, question for you, when you say summery fabric is it actually a voile cotton? I had a voile cotton shirt a few years ago which the cleaners destroyed. How do you care for it?


----------



## upr_crust

*The first day of true spring temperatures, and the last day . . .*

. . . for this suit for a while.




























First off, replies to comments:

Gman, the watch chain could be considered costume-y, save for the fact that I found it among the effects of my late father, while cleaning out his house after his death, so it is more of a working family heirloom (and conversation piece). As for confidence in wearing it, I think that my appetite for three-piece suits is derived directly from being in possession of the chain (and its history).

JibranK, I have five 3-piece suits from Brooks, and all of them were set with belt loops, though all are also set with brace buttons. With my affection for wearing a watch chain, the combo of that and braces makes certain natural functions take a bit longer (requiring removal of watch chain, then waistcoat), which is why, for convenience sake, I often wear a belt with a three-piece suit.

Paul Stuart's is much more in tune with the aesthetic of side tabs and D-rings for securing one's waistline, but, at their current prices, even a RTW three-piece suit would be a major investment.

That being said, a description of today's attire (since the photos are very "soft focus", i.e. fuzzy)

Navy stripe 3-piece, 2-button suit, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB MTM - my one experience with Martin Greenfield)

White straight collar shirt, double cuffs (BB)

Light blue silk basketweave tie, the interstices of the basketweave in pale yellow (Lewin)

Oval double-faced sterling and enamel cufflinks, swirls of yellow and royal blue (Budd - most likely made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham, UK)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three-points, jacket breast pocket

Plain black belt (Polo, via Syms)

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black cap-toe monk strap shoes (Crockett & Jones, via Barney's warehouse sale)

Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)

Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil (and may they bring it back into production sometime soon)

Enough attire to face a fine spring day, no?


----------



## Acct2000

Very very nice, once again, Upr.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Nice shoes gnatty, I trust you wore something on top.


yep, wife beater and a Red Sox hat.. Was my day off.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> yep, wife beater and a Red Sox hat.. Was my day off.


I can't understand why you didn't post a pic of that?


----------



## gman-17

Originally Posted by *gnatty8* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=913660#post913660 
_yep, wife beater and a Red Sox hat.. Was my day off. _



Mannix said:


> I can't understand why you didn't post a pic of that?


All I can say is good thing I wasn't drinking coffee when I read that. :icon_smile_big: LOL


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I can't understand why you didn't post a pic of that?


But it was a bespoke wifebeater you understand.. finest egyptian cotton..


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> CG, question for you, when you say summery fabric is it actually a voile cotton? I had a voile cotton shirt a few years ago which the cleaners destroyed. How do you care for it?


Not voile- not that sheer but quite sheer. It's just a very fine, pretty translucent cotton.

It was my "go to hell it's still snowing here" statement of the day. :idea:


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> But it was a bespoke wifebeater you understand.. finest egyptian cotton..


That's the only way to go. :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
AC polo
KS belt
Prada pants
Zegna socks
JL loafers
Armani cologne
Patek watch


----------



## pichao

gnatty8 said:


> some of what I wore today, lol


Good looking trousers!

Can you tell us more about them?


----------



## Blueboy1938

Jovan said:


> His knees are slightly bent. I'm not sure if we can judge anything accurately by that picture any more than we can a man's trousers being "too short" from a picture of him walking.
> 
> What kind of watch do you wear? Or clothing? I'm really curious.


Bending the knees takes up the length of trousers, due to the need for the same amount of fabric to travel the increased effective length of the flexed leg. That's why one pulls up one's trouser legs before sitting:icon_smile:

My Croton octagonal with gold band has diamond hours. I would never wear it during the day


----------



## Preu Pummel

rgrossicone said:


>


Great look! I like the patch pockets and the shoe/sock colors.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks Preu, love the pockets myself...why I got the suit to begin with. Shoes were a Thrift Exchange bargain and maybe my most comfortable pair...for vintage thats amazing.

Today:
My Bespoke Ercole Sport Coat (altered from previous pics to give a bit more room)
Bespoke Ercole super 200s Shirt (like wearing melted butter, without the stickiness)
American Living Tie Salmon(for $5 what a great knot they tie)
Adam and Eve Creme Colored Khakis
Paul Smith Flower PS
Polo Brown Belt
JCrew Grey and Salmon Argyle Socks
C&J Suede Semi Brogues

What a glorious day today in Breuckelen...high in the mid to upper 60's with nice sunshine for most of the afternoon...enjoyed a nice leisurely run after work...wonderful!























































Almost seems to be a little too much room now...maybe another tweak to get it half way between where it is now and where it was.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

rgrossicone said:


> Almost seems to be a little too much room now...maybe another tweak to get it half way between where it is now and where it was.


I think the jacket looks great although if it was mine I would want it a little longer, but that is just personal preference.


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> Au contraire, mon ami, it is meant only to correct the slight "puddling" of the trousers....





Jovan said:


> His knees are slightly bent. I'm not sure if we can judge anything accurately by that picture any more than we can a man's trousers being "too short" from a picture of him walking.





Blueboy1938 said:


> Bending the knees takes up the length of trousers, due to the need for the same amount of fabric to travel the increased effective length of the flexed leg.


All this fuss over a quarter or half inch of trouser break really does border on the i-word they're so very fond of in the other place, but it's nice to see an outfit of mine generate so much discussion anyway. 



JibranK said:


> Is this the same purple striped E&R mtm you wrote about quite some time ago? I remember reading something like that year a while back; I don't remember the poster, but given that it was about E&R, I'm guessing it was you.


More than a year back, I would have thought now; probably 2-3. Time flies...



upr_crust said:


> . . . for this suit for a while.
> Navy felt fedora (The Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC)


Very nice, esp. with the hat.



rgrossicone said:


> My Bespoke Ercole Sport Coat (altered from previous pics to give a bit more room)
> 
> Almost seems to be a little too much room now...maybe another tweak to get it half way between where it is now and where it was.


I would be very cautious about making it trimmer again; it looks pretty damn good now. There comes a point in most things including alterations where you're more likely to cause net harm than net good. I'd leave it as it is, at least for a half-dozen wearings or so, and then decide if you really want more changes.

Feeling punchy today...


----------



## Cary Grant

Good as always HF!


----------



## Cary Grant

Casual here today...


----------



## Holdfast

Great colour on the shoes.

And a great pic!

The light is wonderful.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Great colour on the shoes.
> 
> And a great pic!
> 
> The light is wonderful.


:icon_smile:

I'm actully contemplating stripping those shoes tonight and redoing them. This is their first trip out since picking them up yesterday after having new welts, soles and heels on. Not bad for 10 years, eh?


----------



## gnatty8

Today. Luciano Barbera (sportcoat), RLBL (shirt), Barney's (tie), Brooks Brothers (trousers), Black Fleece (shoes)


----------



## Blueboy1938

Holdfast said:


> All this fuss over a quarter or half inch of trouser break really does border on the i-word they're so very fond of in the other place, but it's nice to see an outfit of mine generate so much discussion anyway.


The suit is nice enough to elicit "concerned attention," and I don't think it's being fussy on my part to suggest a way to avoid the trouser length alteration proposed by someone else:icon_smile:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Today:
> My Bespoke Ercole Sport Coat (altered from previous pics to give a bit more room)
> Bespoke Ercole super 200s Shirt (like wearing melted butter, without the stickiness)
> American Living Tie Salmon(for $5 what a great knot they tie)
> Adam and Eve Creme Colored Khakis
> Paul Smith Flower PS
> Polo Brown Belt
> JCrew Grey and Salmon Argyle Socks
> C&J Suede Semi Brogues
> 
> What a glorious day today in Breuckelen...high in the mid to upper 60's with nice sunshine for most of the afternoon...enjoyed a nice leisurely run after work...wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost seems to be a little too much room now...maybe another tweak to get it half way between where it is now and where it was.


I really like this rg, especially the shoes. The jacket does seem to fit better this time 'round after the alteration...superb.


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


Absolutely fantastic! The colors come together perfectly, particularly the tie/coat/pocket square. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone: I wouldn't alter it any more. As it is, it looks quite balanced. Nice half-brogues, by the way.

gnatty: Great outfit as usual. I'm a bit on the fence about the tie, but naturally I love the "clunky" long wings.


----------



## deandbn

Lovely Outfit. I dont know about the green tie though. Maybe a plain tie of the darker colour of the jacket or maroon maybe.


----------



## gnatty8

pichao said:


> Good looking trousers!
> 
> Can you tell us more about them?


IIRC, Polo, or maybe BR, can't remember where I got them..


----------



## Holdfast

Rushed & slightly hungover this morning. Below is the last-minute cobbled together outfit, matched rapidly on the spur of the moment.



Now, these trousers, they DO need hemming.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Brioni sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Justin boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

A more casual Friday:

BB Slim Fit Ecru OCBD (unbuttonned for a more casual look, and I'm not playing polo)
Kilgour Brown and Rust Vintage Tie
APC Brown Plaid Sport Coat
APC New Standards with BR Belt
Red Wing Boots (for the torrential downpour that is now but a scant memory)
Colorfully Plaid Hat


----------



## Gurdon

*Lots of old stuff, one new item*

New Bookster moleskins tailored to fit like Levi 505's, chestnut-colored Edward Green Chelseas, USA-made LL Bean blue OCBD, just recut and relined Orvis grey herring bone Harris tweed jacket.

The pants are intended to be an alternative to chinos and Levi's, and also to more adult slacks. They arrived yesterday. After one washing they fit as I'd hoped. If they still look and feel good after a few more cycles, I plan to order more moleskins, and some cords, on this pattern. And after that, perhaps a Bookster suit with pants having adult configuration.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> When I married my wife, 17 years ago this Sat., she called me the King of Pants. You, sir, are the King of suits!


+ 1, that's a great suit Holdfast, easily one of my favorite of yours..


----------



## gnatty8

Preu Pummel said:


> Great look! I like the patch pockets and the shoe/sock colors.


Agreed, the patch pockets on this turn it from a nice, but relatively innocuous suit, to something worthy of attention.. Great color as well..


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Casual here today...


OK, maybe intentional, maybe not, but the blue with that sweater just works so well with the blues in the pictures you posted.. the sky, the water.. Nice.. I envy those blue skies, been raining here for weeks it seems..


----------



## Bespoke Trout

Holdfast said:


> Great colour on the shoes.
> 
> And a great pic!
> 
> The light is wonderful.


Now THOSE I would consider oxbloods. What kind are they?


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Preu, love the pockets myself...why I got the suit to begin with. Shoes were a Thrift Exchange bargain and maybe my most comfortable pair...for vintage thats amazing.
> 
> Today:
> My Bespoke Ercole Sport Coat (altered from previous pics to give a bit more room)
> Bespoke Ercole super 200s Shirt (like wearing melted butter, without the stickiness)
> American Living Tie Salmon(for $5 what a great knot they tie)
> Adam and Eve Creme Colored Khakis
> Paul Smith Flower PS
> Polo Brown Belt
> JCrew Grey and Salmon Argyle Socks
> C&J Suede Semi Brogues
> 
> What a glorious day today in Breuckelen...high in the mid to upper 60's with nice sunshine for most of the afternoon...enjoyed a nice leisurely run after work...wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost seems to be a little too much room now...maybe another tweak to get it half way between where it is now and where it was.


very nice fit and good look. very nice execution on the five patterns.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> OK, maybe intentional, maybe not, but the blue with that sweater just works so well with the blues in the pictures you posted.. the sky, the water.. Nice.. I envy those blue skies, been raining here for weeks it seems..


Thanks G- I did have that in mind.

By the way- that gray/purple number you posted at SF is all ACES. Nice.


----------



## Holdfast

Shopping trip clothes...


----------



## thunderw21

Don't mind the poor quality photos.

First time wearing this 1940s DB suit. Found it at Salvation Army. Trouses had to be altered a great deal by letting the cuffs down and adding nice and wide faux cuffs.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

thunderw21 said:


> Don't mind the poor quality photos.
> 
> First time wearing this 1940s DB suit. Found it at Salvation Army. Trouses had to be altered a great deal by letting the cuffs down and adding nice and wide faux cuffs.


Amazing!


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


The colors and patterns work well, but the jacket sleeves are a bit short for my tastes.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

rgrossicone said:


>


RG - Everyone else seems to like it and I have no experience with bespoke so take this with a grain of salt, but if I were paying good money for custom clothing I wouldn't be happy with that jacket. There appears to be some buckling and stress lines around the fastened button making me think it's a tad too tight. Even more noticeable are the rolls of material below the back of the collar. Sorry if I seem to be splitting hairs but that stuff would bug me.

On the plus side, I love the colors and pattern of the material itself, that was a great pick. Your color coordination from head to toe is excellent and the shoes are great.


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> irst time wearing this 1940s DB suit. Found it at Salvation Army.


You have a great eye for finding clothes!

Having said that, this is one of the few times I'm not totally convinced by the end product - they jacket seems a size too large rather than it just being draped. Still looks 1000% better than what most people wear!


----------



## thunderw21

Holdfast said:


> You have a great eye for finding clothes!
> 
> Having said that, this is one of the few times I'm not totally convinced by the end product - they jacket seems a size too large rather than it just being draped. Still looks 1000% better than what most people wear!


Thanks!

You're probably right, the jacket is slightly large and baggy. Not too bad, as it fits like a late-'40s/early-'50s "Bold Look" suit (loose, baggy, lower button stance, etc.) but I do prefer the closer fitting jackets of the 1930s and early 1940s. I'll see if I can't grow into it eventually.

Cheers

edit: This photo shows the jacket fit to advantage.
_







_


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, have a good weekend everybody..


----------



## Fashion K

*Photo above.*

The photo above is Sartorialist's material. The tie is very unusual but yet very stylish. Good choice.


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


> A more casual Friday:
> 
> BB Slim Fit Ecru OCBD (unbuttonned for a more casual look, and I'm not playing polo)
> Kilgour Brown and Rust Vintage Tie
> APC Brown Plaid Sport Coat
> APC New Standards with BR Belt
> Red Wing Boots (for the torrential downpour that is now but a scant memory)
> Colorfully Plaid Hat


That sport coat, while it is basically nice-looking, is a bit too tight now, isn't it? Also, the sleeves appear too short, but could just be hiked up a bit. I don't understand wearing a BD shirt with the collar point buttons left unbuttoned at all, which is not "more casual" but just plain sloppy-looking. That, and the way beyond hokey turned up jeans cuffs, coupled with the jacket looking like a hand-me-down, gives the impression of a hick from the sticks. Based on other pix, that doesn't appear to be the case, but this ensemble undermines whatever reputation for sophistication those might have reinforced.


----------



## mogultv

Beautiful suit. You look great in it--as always.



thunderw21 said:


> Don't mind the poor quality photos.
> 
> First time wearing this 1940s DB suit. Found it at Salvation Army. Trouses had to be altered a great deal by letting the cuffs down and adding nice and wide faux cuffs.


----------



## Buster Brown

Blueboy1938 said:


> That sport coat, while it is basically nice-looking, is a bit too tight now, isn't it? Also, the sleeves appear too short, but could just be hiked up a bit. I don't understand wearing a BD shirt with the collar point buttons left unbuttoned at all, which is not "more casual" but just plain sloppy-looking. That, and the way beyond hokey turned up jeans cuffs, coupled with the jacket looking like a hand-me-down, gives the impression of a hick from the sticks. Based on other pix, that doesn't appear to be the case, but this ensemble undermines whatever reputation for sophistication those might have reinforced.


Technically (lengths, fits, etc.), I agree with everything you wrote but I disagree with your conclusions.  I think Rob is good example of someone who understands the rules, follows them for the most part, but is able to tastefully work them into a unique style. He has a signature look that fits his locale and lifestyle.


----------



## Preu Pummel

rgrossicone said:


> APC Brown Plaid Sport Coat


I love that pattern...can't remember the specific name of the pattern, but wish I had it on a jacket. Pity it isn't a full suit of that material, but the mild retro look is incredible.

You better watch yourself. You gain 1 more lb. and you're busting out.

I was having trouble getting rid of the last few lbs. from Christmas and thought about your calorie counting ways. Did it. A week later I dropped 10 lbs. Amazing. It really works incredibly well~thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> RG - Everyone else seems to like it and I have no experience with bespoke so take this with a grain of salt, but if I were paying good money for custom clothing I wouldn't be happy with that jacket. There appears to be some buckling and stress lines around the fastened button making me think it's a tad too tight. Even more noticeable are the rolls of material below the back of the collar. Sorry if I seem to be splitting hairs but that stuff would bug me.
> 
> On the plus side, I love the colors and pattern of the material itself, that was a great pick. Your color coordination from head to toe is excellent and the shoes are great.


PPS, thank you, and you're absolutely correct. As far as the stress on the button, the jacket is not even a little tight now since the second alteration and the ripples in the back were actually brought in to him to fix this morning.

As far as being a newbie to the realm of bespoke...me too...this is my second jacket made, and in the next two years I may have a three piece suit made if I can manage to save enough cash...but with another goober on the way, that may be a long time coming.


----------



## rgrossicone

Preu Pummel said:


> I love that pattern...can't remember the specific name of the pattern, but wish I had it on a jacket. Pity it isn't a full suit of that material, but the mild retro look is incredible.
> 
> You better watch yourself. You gain 1 more lb. and you're busting out.
> 
> I was having trouble getting rid of the last few lbs. from Christmas and thought about your calorie counting ways. Did it. A week later I dropped 10 lbs. Amazing. It really works incredibly well~thanks!


I know! Thankfully though the weight I'm adding is in my chest and shoulders...for the first time in my life I'm actually developing a six pack in my mid region. Even when I was playing soccer in college, I was always just skinny, now since hitting the gym I'm beginning to get definition...I love it. This jacket however, maybe a casualty of the good fight, although I believe I can have a few inches let out if need be!


----------



## rgrossicone

Buster Brown said:


> Technically (lengths, fits, etc.), I agree with everything you wrote but I disagree with your conclusions.  I think Rob is good example of someone who understands the rules, follows them for the most part, but is able to tastefully work them into a unique style. He has a signature look that fits his locale and lifestyle.


Thanks Buster...you get me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
NM belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> I know! Thankfully though the weight I'm adding is in my chest and shoulders...for the first time in my life I'm actually developing a six pack in my mid region. Even when I was playing soccer in college, I was always just skinny, now since hitting the gym I'm beginning to get definition...I love it. This jacket however, maybe a casualty of the good fight, although I believe I can have a few inches let out if need be!


I was actually hoping you woud gain a little weight and stop embarrassing the rest of us. :icon_smile_wink:

Don't you worry my friend age catches up with all of us to some extent.:icon_smile:

Good luck with No. 2 there.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> I was actually hoping you woud gain a little weight and stop embarrassing the rest of us. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Don't you worry my friend age catches up with all of us to some extent.:icon_smile:
> 
> Good luck with No. 2 there.


Thanks gman! FYI, when I was married (3 years ago) I was 200+ pounds. I really worked hard at eating right and excercising (mostly running, now supplemented with working out) to get to where I am now.

Incase you didn't believe me here's a honeymoon pic:










Sorry if the pic offends anyone!
:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks gman! FYI, when I was married (3 years ago) I was 200+ pounds. I really worked hard at eating right and excercising (mostly running, now supplemented with working out) to get to where I am now.
> 
> Incase you didn't believe me here's a honeymoon pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic offends anyone!
> :icon_smile_big:


I am now going to have my brain scrubbed to have this removed from my memory banks.

Holdfast please post a fantastic suit pic so that I can purge this from my recollection.

:icon_smile_big:

PS - Any woman that would marry this man is either a saint or blind--I am opting for saint.


----------



## JordanH.

gman-17 said:


> I am now going to have my brain scrubbed to have this removed from my memory banks.
> 
> Holdfast please post a fantastic suit pic so that I can purge this from my recollection.
> 
> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> PS - Any woman that would marry this man is either a saint or blind--I am opting for saint.


lol, it doesn't take a good looking man to get a woman. good talker? you're in the door! No offense @ RG. Not like I'd diss you anyway as I'm probably twice your current size.


----------



## 12gofas

*Very nice.*



thunderw21 said:


> Don't mind the poor quality photos.
> 
> First time wearing this 1940s DB suit. Found it at Salvation Army. Trouses had to be altered a great deal by letting the cuffs down and adding nice and wide faux cuffs.


That is how a DB should fit.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> I am now going to have my brain scrubbed to have this removed from my memory banks.
> 
> Holdfast please post a fantastic suit pic so that I can purge this from my recollection.
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Sorry, no can do - it's a sunny Sunday and I'm wearing old & obnoxiously patterned shirt (much like yesterdays except in green) and an old pair of jeans and very much plan on following Rob's example in the pic and going out for a few drinks in the afternoon. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Sorry, no can do - it's a sunny Sunday and I'm wearing old & obnoxiously patterned shirt (much like yesterdays except in green) and an old pair of jeans and very much plan on following Rob's example in the pic and going out for a few drinks in the afternoon. :icon_smile_big:


Just try and keep your shirt on!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Fully Clothed I Promise!*

Saturdays casual attire for a few errands:

The local produce guy for fresh squeezed OJ, vine tomatoes and wasabi peas, the bakery for some fresh semolina bread, a couple of homemade pizzas, sesame cookies, and 2 anisette cookies, and then to Ercole to pick up a jacket and have him fix my "ripples" on the back of the bespoke.

I wore:
APC New Standards
BR Belt
Red Wing Boots
Original (pre mall days) Banana Republic Safari Khaki Shirt
H&M Brown Jacket


----------



## TheSlavik

Love that jacket.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


>


Maybe shorten the sleeves? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

I suppose they could be shortened a bit...


----------



## Simon Myerson

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks gman! FYI, when I was married (3 years ago) I was 200+ pounds. I really worked hard at eating right and excercising (mostly running, now supplemented with working out) to get to where I am now.
> 
> Incase you didn't believe me here's a honeymoon pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic offends anyone!
> :icon_smile_big:


I think your top's a bit tight there - although the colour coordination between the shoulder tattoo and the Peroni bottle is a foretaste of what was to come... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks gman! FYI, when I was married (3 years ago) I was 200+ pounds. I really worked hard at eating right and excercising (mostly running, now supplemented with working out) to get to where I am now.
> 
> Incase you didn't believe me here's a honeymoon pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if the pic offends anyone!
> :icon_smile_big:


Rob,

Was this a preemptive strike to try and devalue pictures for the purposes of blackmail?


----------



## Delmarco

Had to go to court early on this day.
Wearing Orvis from head to toe.


----------



## video2

Delmarco said:


> Had to go to court early on this day.
> Wearing Orvis from head to toe.


Very nice, but your tie is too short here and if I were you, I'd iron it:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Delmarco

video2 said:


> Very nice, but your tie is too short here and if I were you, I'd iron it:icon_smile_wink:


lol. i just noticed that. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DocHolliday

I like the short tie. Is the coat cord?


----------



## rgrossicone

Delmarco said:


> Had to go to court early on this day.
> Wearing Orvis from head to toe.


Great look! I don't mind the short tie either, but I'd iron it. My uncle is up in Pelham Manor, runs his own ad agency out of there...very beautiful neck o the woods.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Gucci pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni tie
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed Vetiver
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Casual Sunday*

A beautiful day here in the borough. My day started with my first 90 minute performance on the pitch since November, and boy are my bones and muscles feeling it. After I got home, I showered and threw on a

JCrew Vintage Fit Polo
JCrew Vintage Slim Fit Jeans
DKNY Waffle Knit Hoodie (which came off soon into the walk)
and my ASICS rainbow brites

and went for a lovely walk with my girls. Then I thought it'd be a good idea to get the muscles loose and went for a five mile jog. The top of my head is sun scorched, shampooing hurt...but now I'm rambling...




























Half a week at work, then some holiday dinners and a week off...I'm looking fwd to it.


----------



## dchandler2

The choir director wanted us to wear a dark blue blazer. Sorry for the dark pictures.

Blazer = JAB Travelers Collection
Trousers = Daniel Cremieux
Tie = Ermenegildo Zegna
Shirt = Geoffrey Beene
P.S. = Dilliards, silk
Shoes = Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan


----------



## gman-17

dchandler2 said:


> The choir director wanted us to wear a dark blue blazer. Sorry for the dark pictures.
> 
> Blazer = JAB Travelers Collection
> Trousers = Daniel Cremieux
> Tie = Ermenegildo Zegna
> Shirt = Geoffrey Beene
> P.S. = Dilliards, silk
> Shoes = Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan


Looking sharp!! I like it right down to the socks!


----------



## satorstyle

dchandler2 said:


> The choir director wanted us to wear a dark blue blazer. Sorry for the dark pictures.
> 
> Blazer = JAB Travelers Collection
> Trousers = Daniel Cremieux
> Tie = Ermenegildo Zegna
> Shirt = Geoffrey Beene
> P.S. = Dilliards, silk
> Shoes = Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan


Classic, basic very sharp.


----------



## deandbn

thunderw21 said:


>


Really beautiful. They just dont make beautiful clothes like that anymore do they?


----------



## Cary Grant

After seeing this pic I'm ditching this square  



Suit and Shirt: MTM E-A
Tie: Geoff Nicholson
Socks: Marcoliani
Shoes: Martegani Siena


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> After seeing this pic I'm ditching this square
> 
> Suit and Shirt: MTM E-A
> Tie: Geoff Nicholson
> Socks: Marcoliani
> Shoes: Martegani Siena


I thinkthe square may have worked with a different fold, but . . .

I really like the socks--wool or cotton?


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> I thinkthe square may have worked with a different fold, but . . .
> 
> I really like the socks--wool or cotton?


Wool/lycra iirc


----------



## Holdfast

Totally not my personal look, but trying out for one of SF's periodic fun contests...

(... and yes, I know I need to get these jacket sleeves shortened. Sigh, more expenditure...)


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

Sunday in a Californian suburb...


----------



## Blueboy1938

Cary Grant said:


> After seeing this pic I'm ditching this square


That would be a mistake. You just need to do a casual fold and it will look fine.


----------



## gman-17

Blueboy1938 said:


> That would be a mistake. You just need to do a casual fold and it will look fine.


That's what I thought as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
JV Converse All Stars
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday Disappointment*

After seeing pics today I was disappointed with the fit of the jacket, especially on the right shoulder, collar area...but I do like pink and brown.

Pink Stripe T&A Shirt
Pink Patterned Philippe Vendome Paris Tie
Brown Moleskin Hickey Jacket 
Armand Basi Brown Plaid Pants
BR Brown Belt
Pink Socks (oh yea, rocking the pink stockings)
Brown Too Boot NY Wingtips


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


> JCrew Vintage Fit Polo
> JCrew Vintage Slim Fit Jeans
> DKNY Waffle Knit Hoodie (which came off soon into the walk)
> and my ASICS rainbow brites
> 
> and went for a lovely walk with my girls. Then I thought it'd be a good idea to get the muscles loose and went for a five mile jog. The top of my head is sun scorched, shampooing hurt...but now I'm rambling...


Rad tats, and that turn-up is precisely right, in contrast to the 4" one prior:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> That's what I thought as well.


Unfortunately it's small- I usually just stuff it but it doesn't stayy put/falls in the pocket. Back to the bottom of the silks drawer.


----------



## mt_spiffy

Trying out the camera in my new phone. I hate bathroom mirror pictures.


----------



## Blueboy1938

mt_spiffy said:


> Trying out the camera in my new phone. I hate bathroom mirror pictures.


I love large paisley tie patterns (and that one), but not large knots.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> After seeing pics today I was disappointed with the fit of the jacket, especially on the right shoulder, collar area...but I do like pink and brown.
> 
> Pink Stripe T&A Shirt
> Pink Patterned Philippe Vendome Paris Tie
> Brown Moleskin Hickey Jacket
> Armand Basi Brown Plaid Pants
> BR Brown Belt
> Pink Socks (oh yea, rocking the pink stockings)
> Brown Too Boot NY Wingtips


Great ensemble, I love pink and chocolate brown together....especially like the shirt and tie!


----------



## mt_spiffy

Blueboy1938 said:


> I love large paisley tie patterns (and that one), but not large knots.


LOVE large knots. Sorry.


----------



## Mannix

mt_spiffy said:


> LOVE large knots. Sorry.


Don't be sorry about things you like...it's all about personal taste.


----------



## dchandler2

gman-17 said:


> Looking sharp!! I like it right down to the socks!





satorstyle said:


> Classic, basic very sharp.


Thanks for the positive comments guys.


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Unfortunately it's small- I usually just stuff it but it doesn't stayy put/falls in the pocket. Back to the bottom of the silks drawer.


I know the felling and I am quite self conscious about continually adjusting the height--or lack thereof--of my square. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Back after a short hiatus due to inclement weather . . .*

. . . which has not entirely left NYC, but soon, one hopes.





































A somewhat simple ensemble for today, but possibly of some small interest . . .

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated and cuffed trousers (BB)

Blue twill shirt, spread collar, double cuffs (Lewin)

Orange-red silk foulard tie, patterned with saddles and horse crops (Ferragamo)

Light blue silk pocket square, patterned overall with a grid of small white polka dots (via Syms)

Double-faced oval sterling enamelled cufflinks, patterned with an elongated eight-lobed star pattern (Barney's - made by Deakin & Francis, Birmingham, UK).

Black high gloss belt, decorative channelling and blind perforations (Trafalgar, via Syms)

Dark blue ribbed OTC socks (J & M, via Syms)

Black split-toe bluchers (Mezlan, via C21)

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear (there is a 30% chance of showers this PM)

Olive Burberry trench coat (via Syms)

Orange/green/blue silk scarf, fringed (Hickey-Freeman)

Brown microsuede trilby (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to make it through what I always find to be the hardest day of the week . . .


----------



## gman-17

UC,

Looking good in your pics. Good luck!!:icon_cheers:

Make us proud.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the vote of confidence . . .*

. . . but, beyond browsing my profile on a regular basis, the dice are cast in terms of the contest, and I am demographically skew (i.e. too old) for the needs of the advertisers, which are paramount in print media these days.



gman-17 said:


> UC,
> 
> Looking good in your pics. Good luck!!:icon_cheers:
> 
> Make us proud.


----------



## Cary Grant

Upr- looking good- what industry are you in?


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's today. It is with great reluctance that I face the forthcoming storing o' the tweeds. But for now I am enjoying what may be winter's last hurrah, and so I will capitalize on the opportunity to the fullest. In that spirit, I give you the rarely seen and perhaps best left untried ... Double Donegal.


----------



## Cary Grant

Very country! What makes the donegal "dbl"?
I especially like the trou and this pic:


----------



## DocHolliday

Cary Grant said:


> What makes the donegal "dbl"?
> I especially like the trou and this pic:


Just that both the trou and coat are donegal, in different colors.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jovan

mt_spiffy said:


> LOVE large knots. Sorry.


Well, it's not that which is in question. It's that it looks out of proportion to your collar and lapels.


----------



## Clovis

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today. It is with great reluctance that I face the forthcoming storing o' the tweeds. But for now I am enjoying what may be winter's last hurrah, and so I will capitalize on the opportunity to the fullest. In that spirit, I give you the rarely seen and perhaps best left untried ... Double Donegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flawless!


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm actually a poor excuse for a systems geek . . .*

. . . a technological dinosaur labouring in the bowels of the financial services sector.

But it pays the bills - an important consideration :icon_smile_wink:.



Cary Grant said:


> Upr- looking good- what industry are you in?


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack (just purchased last week from Thom Browne's Schooldays!)
LE tattersall shirt
BB Makers tie
Random hankie PS
J.Crew yellow & blue argyle socks
J&M wingtips

Apologies for the pic quality.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> ...


Really great look, but it's the tie that's my favourite part. :aportnoy:


----------



## JibranK

Very nice. Is that an E&R bow? I ask because I bought one with basically the same paisley pattern in a different colour.


----------



## Cary Grant

DocHolliday said:


> Just that both the trou and coat are donegal, in different colors.  Thanks for the kind words.


Ah! Couldn't see the forest for the trees for a moment.


----------



## Holdfast

JibranK said:


> Very nice. Is that an E&R bow? I ask because I bought one with basically the same paisley pattern in a different colour.


Yep, I think so, from memory.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Really great look, but it's the tie that's my favourite part. :aportnoy:


Great look. Fantastic tie and lovely attention to detail--check plus on the socks.


----------



## jauburn

gman-17 said:


> Looking sharp!! I like it right down to the socks!


Very nice.


----------



## deandbn

gman-17 said:


> I know the felling and I am quite self conscious about continually adjusting the height--or lack thereof--of my square. :icon_smile_big:


Why dont you guys just pin the square to the inside of the jacket pocket. Then the square won't move anywhere.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Isaia cords
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

deandbn said:


> Why dont you guys just pin the square to the inside of the jacket pocket. Then the square won't move anywhere.


I have thought of that--I just haven't worked it out yet. Have you done it. I know we are not talking brain surgery here but . . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

deandbn said:


> Why dont you guys just pin the square to the inside of the jacket pocket. Then the square won't move anywhere.


I hate using this term but that seems too "affected" for me. I'd rather just use what works "right".

But I've been known to go great lengths to violate my own rule LOL


----------



## Cary Grant

Didn't have time to get pics of what I wore today, except for this new beauty that I picked up:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Er . . .*



Clovis said:


> DocHolliday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's today. It is with great reluctance that I face the forthcoming storing o' the tweeds. But for now I am enjoying what may be winter's last hurrah, and so I will capitalize on the opportunity to the fullest. In that spirit, I give you the rarely seen and perhaps best left untried ... Double Donegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Including the sleeve length?
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to request the cleaners to press the sleeves "long" and get another 1/2" or so out of them. It has been my experience that, in the words of the entire "Menswear Department of Grace Brothers," courtesy _Are You Being Served?_, "The sleeves will ride up with wear." That weave of tweed should have a little give, I suspect, that if properly pressed could possibly be brought to the right length without the dicey prospect of alteration. Maybe when you have the coat cleaned prior to deep storage . . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> Clovis said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Including the sleeve length?
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to request the cleaners to press the sleeves "long" and get another 1/2" or so out of them. It has been my experience that, in the words of the entire "Menswear Department of Grace Brothers," courtesy _Are You Being Served?_, "The sleeves will ride up with wear." That weave of tweed should have a little give, I suspect, that if properly pressed could possibly be brought to the right length without the dicey prospect of alteration. Maybe when you have the coat cleaned prior to deep storage . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your long way around saying you think the sleeves are too short?
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueboy1938

Cary Grant said:


> Blueboy1938 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your long way around saying you think the sleeves are too short?
> 
> 
> 
> It's my way of making a what I hope might be a practical suggestion that might improve what is basically a good look and could help others beset with the same problem with a tweed.
> 
> Yes, of course I think the sleeves are too short. Otherwise what's the point of my suggestion?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jerrold

Mid 40s in Portland, ME today

This is my first post so here goes:

Boden quarter zip Merino sweater, blue
Hathaway pinpoint BD, blue
Neil Martin foulard tie, navy
RLP Prospect Chino, FF, Od Green (not sure to what Od refers)
braided leather belt, brown
Mallard Combat watch
Smartwool socks
Merrell World Passports, Redwood


----------



## gnatty8

Drab way to pass a Tuesday, snow flurries here this AM believe it or not!


----------



## DocHolliday

Blueboy1938 said:


> It's my way of making a what I hope might be a practical suggestion that might improve what is basically a good look and could help others beset with the same problem with a tweed.
> 
> Yes, of course I think the sleeves are too short. Otherwise what's the point of my suggestion?


I have them cut that way on purpose.


----------



## Blueboy1938

DocHolliday said:


> I have them cut that way on purpose.


Whatever for?


----------



## DocHolliday

Blueboy1938 said:


> Whatever for?


I like the way it looks. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Drab way to pass a Tuesday, snow flurries here this AM believe it or not!


Love the jacket. I must be getting older, I just really love cuffs on trousers, but I am begining to think I am in the minority. Won't be the last time on that though.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my way of making a what I hope might be a practical suggestion that might improve what is basically a good look and could help others beset with the same problem with a tweed.
> 
> Yes, of course I think the sleeves are too short. Otherwise what's the point of my suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'd start by saying "I think the sleeves are too short." Then if Doc agreed and was looking for solutions I'd suggest something.
> 
> That length is pretty common these days. Too short for my long arms but Doc makes it work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Drab way to pass a Tuesday, snow flurries here this AM believe it or not!


CHOICE!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Displaying my new "toys" . . .*





































The shirt and the shoes are indulgences from the current Preferred Customer sale at Brooks - from the online clearance section. I am a shade disappointed that the shirt shown online has white double cuffs, while in reality the shirt comes with two-button barrel cuffs in the shirt body fabric, and the shoes are lighter in person than in their online photo, but at 62.5% off retail, these are minor quibbles (and the shoes I'll have polished darker).

Thanks, Mannix and wingman, for your kind comments.


----------



## Mannix

Looking good UC, love the double monks!


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


>


As Paul 'Sideways' Giamatti once said, "nicely done."


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
NM belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mike89LX

Holdfast said:


> Really great look, but it's the tie that's my favourite part. :aportnoy:


Usually I am all for (silently) joining everyone in fawning over what you produce on a daily basis, but I'm really not following on the tie/shirt combination. I think this is the first time I've ever seen you post something I didn't find phenomenal. It struck me so much that I had to post my opinion :teacha:


----------



## Holdfast

^ today may produce similar distaste!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
NM belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

Holdfast said:


> ^ today may produce similar distaste!


Interesting tie, interesting pocket square, but not in combination


----------



## gnatty8

Wednesday, looking foward to getting away to the cabin this weekend:


----------



## Wall

I hate to be a man who steals another mans sense of style, however, Gnatty I want your entire wardrobe. Perhaps my saving grace will be that no one has ever had an original idea and that certainly should include me.


----------



## Cary Grant

Wall said:


> I hate to be a man who steals another mans sense of style, however, Gnatty I want your entire wardrobe. Perhaps my saving grace will be that no one has ever had an original idea and that certainly should include me.


Sorry but I already called dibs on all of his jackets.


----------



## Mannix

Very nice gnatty, I really like the peak lapels. Enjoy your cabin, I'm quite anxious to go to ours...although it's still to cold right now up north.


----------



## upr_crust

*A spring-like colour scheme, if not entirely spring-like temp's yet . . .*





































And for comparison's sake, yesterday's shoes, before and after a darker polish (courtesy of my local shoeshine man) . . ..


----------



## gnatty8

Wall said:


> I hate to be a man who steals another mans sense of style, however, Gnatty I want your entire wardrobe. Perhaps my saving grace will be that no one has ever had an original idea and that certainly should include me.





Cary Grant said:


> Sorry but I already called dibs on all of his jackets.


lol, now careful guys, I have ADT and a very large dog.. thanks for the sentiment though, I appreciate it..



Mannix said:


> Very nice gnatty, I really like the peak lapels. Enjoy your cabin, I'm quite anxious to go to ours...although it's still to cold right now up north.


Thanks Mannix.. peak lapels are not for everybody, and I only wear this coat about once a year because it takes a certain frame of mind.. Where's your cabin?


----------



## rgrossicone

*Alas...*

No cabin to go hibernate in, but a nice long staycation ahead of me today being the first day.

Last two days were not the nicest, but I tried to make up for it with my apparel.





































and for the color:










Yesterday was Passover dinner...I was the only Gentile in attendance (if you don't count my daughter who will not be raised with any one religious philosophy). This is my very least favorite holiday...usually on a workday (like it was yesterday) always the farthest ride (almost 2 hours) and not my favorite foods (the soup and mock chopped liver was good but I hate brisket and spring isn't exactly turkey season so...)


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> lol, now careful guys, I have ADT and a very large dog.. thanks for the sentiment though, I appreciate it..


My minions will gain mind control over your dog soon... and then your jackets are MINE :devil:

Sorry about that commotion at your neighbors the other night. Wrong dog.


----------



## Wall

CG, you have minions that can mind control dogs?!?! I gotta get me some of those!

Gnattys jackets arent yours if I get to the m first. I believe an old saying applies here, all is fair in love and war.


----------



## Mike89LX

Holdfast said:


> ^ today may produce similar distaste!


Much better IMO :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

*My Thousands of Minions*

Don't you guys realize how easy it is to obtain minions? Become a school teacher. The pay isn't the best, but what you lack in finances is more than made up for by the minions you can gain.

All seriously, it is probably the best part of the job, when students return just to see you (I've been teaching for 8 years now so they have started to make me feel quite old) and say thanks, you made a difference.

Thats when you can assert your influence, send them to gnatty's place, with a pocketful of jerkey (thats really the secret), and they officially become your dog controlling minions.

I think for Gnatty's sake, and the integrety of this thread, we should probably stop here.



Wall said:


> CG, you have minions that can mind control dogs?!?! I gotta get me some of those!
> 
> Gnattys jackets arent yours if I get to the m first. I believe an old saying applies here, all is fair in love and war.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks Mannix.. peak lapels are not for everybody, and I only wear this coat about once a year because it takes a certain frame of mind.. Where's your cabin?


Town of Bradley, Wisconsin, and I also go to a friend's cabin just outside of Boulder Junction, Wisconsin. The first one isn't too far away from home, but it feels like it's worlds away. Where's yours?


----------



## Cary Grant

Wall said:


> CG, you have minions that can mind control dogs?!?! I gotta get me some of those!
> 
> Gnattys jackets arent yours if I get to the m first. I believe an old saying applies here, all is fair in love and war.


I already control your mind.


----------



## Cary Grant

Those are MY minions... and they are secretly shrinking your jackets 1/4" a week in all the wrong places. Just you wait.



rgrossicone said:


> Don't you guys realize how easy it is to obtain minions? Become a school teacher. The pay isn't the best, but what you lack in finances is more than made up for by the minions you can gain.
> 
> All seriously, it is probably the best part of the job, when students return just to see you (I've been teaching for 8 years now so they have started to make me feel quite old) and say thanks, you made a difference.
> 
> Thats when you can assert your influence, send them to gnatty's place, with a pocketful of jerkey (thats really the secret), and they officially become your dog controlling minions.
> 
> I think for Gnatty's sake, and the integrety of this thread, we should probably stop here.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Town of Bradley, Wisconsin, and I also go to a friend's cabin just outside of Boulder Junction, Wisconsin. The first one isn't too far away from home, but it feels like it's worlds away. Where's yours?


Sounds nice.. Ours is in east TN, near Gatlinburg, TN..


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Gucci sweater
Trafalgar belt
Brioni pant
PS socks
JL slip-ons
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Holdfast

Damp, cloudy day so managed to sneak a tweedy suit back in for one more wearing this season:


----------



## gnatty8

^ lol, many of us are using damp weather to sneak one more wear of that favorite cold weather garment in! Nice suit holdfast, I like the subtle windowpane.. What are those shoes?


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post:
On the way to work this morning:



Tonight:


----------



## Mannix

Love your sportcoat gnatty, it's a nice 3 roll 2! Are the shoes Ferragamo Tramezza's?


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Love your sportcoat gnatty, it's a nice 3 roll 2! Are the shoes Ferragamo Tramezza's?


Thanks, yes, shoes are Ferragamo..


----------



## weckl

upr_crust said:


> The shirt and the shoes are indulgences from the current Preferred Customer sale at Brooks - from the online clearance section. I am a shade disappointed that the shirt shown online has white double cuffs, while in reality the shirt comes with two-button barrel cuffs in the shirt body fabric, and the shoes are lighter in person than in their online photo, but at 62.5% off retail, these are minor quibbles (and the shoes I'll have polished darker).
> 
> Thanks, Mannix and wingman, for your kind comments.


Forgive the criticism of the master, but I think that shirt could be taken in at least a few inches on either side. Other than that, stunning as usual.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> And for comparison's sake, yesterday's shoes, before and after a darker polish (courtesy of my local shoeshine man) . . ..


I really do like what you have done to the shoes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Friday - a quiet day in the concrete canyons of Wall St. . . .*

. . . and a day for a more relaxed approach to attire.


----------



## Holdfast

Low-key, overcast day:


----------



## upr_crust

*Everyone is entitled to his opinion . . .*

. . though I seriously doubt that I will take your advice in this matter.

I am too used to wearing full-cut shirts (and too full of figure on occasion) to seriously contemplate having this new shirt tapered. (As it is, it's a "luxury" cut from Brooks, which is narrower by a bit than their usual cut.)

As for being "the master" and "stunning as usual" - I am truly flattered.



weckl said:


> Forgive the criticism of the master, but I think that shirt could be taken in at least a few inches on either side. Other than that, stunning as usual.


----------



## upr_crust

*After having seen the results, I am happy as well . . .*

. . . photographic "before" and "after" works wonders in this matter.

As it happens, the shoe shine man at my local shoe repair place did the deed (and quite well, too, though I think that I'll continue to have the shoes "antiqued" with darker polish).



gman-17 said:


> I really do like what you have done to the shoes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Sidmer

What shoes do you have there Doc?


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Low-key, overcast day:


Love this Holdfast, very flattering fit, and great colors!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

DocHolliday said:


>


Great outfit, and I love the briefcase!


----------



## Mr. Moo

Worn yesterday, on a particularly chilly day in San Francisco.





































*Jacket:* Polo by Corneliani
*Shirt:* Pink
*V-neck:* Martin + Osa, 100% Cashmere
*Tie:* Brooks Brothers
*Pocket Square:* Saks
*Pants:* Zanella
*Shoes:* Florsheim Imperial
*Links:* Enamel, deers, vintage


----------



## pichao

DocHolliday said:


>


I really like your jacket!


----------



## pichao

Mr. Moo said:


> Worn yesterday, on a particularly chilly day in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Polo by Corneliani
> *Shirt:* Pink
> *V-neck:* Martin + Osa, 100% Cashmere
> *Tie:* Brooks Brothers
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Pants:* Zanella
> *Shoes:* Florsheim Imperial
> *Links:* Enamel, deers, vintage


Glencheck is one of my favourite patterns. Your jacket is really beautiful.


----------



## Mannix




----------



## dchandler2

*What I wore today*

Sport Coat = JAB Herringbone Signature Collection
Trousers = Turnbury with reverse pleats. I love my pleats
Shirt = Brooks Brothers OCBD
Tie = Daniel Cremieux
Shoes = Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan. These have become my go to shoes.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Mr. Moo said:


> Worn yesterday, on a particularly chilly day in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Polo by Corneliani
> *Shirt:* Pink
> *V-neck:* Martin + Osa, 100% Cashmere
> *Tie:* Brooks Brothers
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Pants:* Zanella
> *Shoes:* Florsheim Imperial
> *Links:* Enamel, deers, vintage


Great outfit. But are those BLACK shoes?


----------



## Mr. Moo

pichao said:


> Glencheck is one of my favourite patterns. Your jacket is really beautiful.


Thank you. I love Glencheck as well. 



hockeyinsider said:


> Great outfit. But are those BLACK shoes?


They are a dark burgundy (cordovan) color. They aren't made of cordovan leather, though (sadly).


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Mannix* - I like the tonality of the outfit very much. Well done.

*dchandler2* - great tie! Overall fit is nice as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Zegna polo
Prada belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cary Grant

Mr. Moo said:


> Worn yesterday, on a particularly chilly day in San Francisco.


Love the richness and depth of this shot.


----------



## weckl

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post:
> On the way to work this morning:
> 
> Tonight:


Amazing. That jacket's tough to pull off, and you did so with flying colors (no pun intended). The tie works perfectly. Bravo!


----------



## Mannix

I'm liking the hat, superb...although it looks a little out of place with the texture/look of your suit. I'm getting a spring/summer vibe from the hat, and a winter feeling from your flannel looking suit. Anyway, I love everything though. :aportnoy: = your hat


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> *Mannix* - I like the tonality of the outfit very much. Well done.
> 
> *dchandler2* - great tie! Overall fit is nice as well.


Thank you! I don't like the look of the knot I tied, though, but didn't have time to perfect it. My half windors usually turn out a lot better than pictured.


----------



## Holdfast

Kudos on getting back in shape for this suit to fit - I remember when you first got it, it was ultra-tight. Looks much better now!


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> I'm liking the hat, superb...although it looks a little out of place with the texture/look of your suit. I'm getting a spring/summer vibe from the hat, and a winter feeling from your flannel looking suit. Anyway, I love everything though. :aportnoy: = your hat


Thanks- that was the idea- since it's been Spring/Winter every other day this year


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Kudos on getting back in shape for this suit to fit - I remember when you first got it, it was ultra-tight. Looks much better now!


That's for certain


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks- that was the idea- since it's been Spring/Winter every other day this year


Then it most definitely worked. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix, Doc, Mr Moo, Upr, CG all looking smashing! 

Doc and Mr Moo, they way you guys dress you could be the same person, especially in the last posts. Great jackets.

Mannix, haven't seen you here in a while, glad you're back posting photos...and looking good without a sweater too!

CG, awsome pose, great hat!

Upr, as always so stately. I'm also a little jealous of your library...most of my reading materials are in storage...

I've been fairly casual lately...looking fwd to posting Easter Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> Mannix
> 
> CG, awsome pose, great hat!


 thanks


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Mannix, Doc, Mr Moo, Upr, CG all looking smashing!
> 
> Doc and Mr Moo, they way you guys dress you could be the same person, especially in the last posts. Great jackets.
> 
> *Mannix, haven't seen you here in a while, glad you're back posting photos...and looking good without a sweater too!*
> 
> CG, awsome pose, great hat!
> 
> Upr, as always so stately. I'm also a little jealous of your library...most of my reading materials are in storage...
> 
> I've been fairly casual lately...looking fwd to posting Easter Pics tomorrow.


Thanks. I've retired my chunky knits for the season...and I'm glad! Thin knits, cotton and linen(soon) are making appearances finally.


----------



## PeterEliot

*Just noticed that...*

I just realized that this thread will be hitting 10,000 posts fairly soon.

I'm suddenly tempted to post my first pic.


----------



## gnatty8

weckl said:


> Amazing. That jacket's tough to pull off, and you did so with flying colors (no pun intended). The tie works perfectly. Bravo!


thanks, I try..


----------



## upr_crust

*"Stately?" Is that a like a code word for "old"? {)*

There are days in which I wish that my "look" might be relaxed a bit - I sometimes fear that I might be ossifying into the caricature of an aging New England WASP.

However, I will take your comment in the spirit in which it was intended, as a compliment.

You yourself have effectively used attire to make the best of recent social situations, enduring Pesach dinner (after a 2-hour drive) in splendid style (Nice black wingtips on you for that, BTW - Crockett & Jones?)

As for the library, the acquisitive nature of the two occupants of this small bit of Manhattan ensures that there is never enough room for all the books, CD's and DVD's. I've had to slow the pace of acquisitions of art books simply as there is no longer shelf space for them.



rgrossicone said:


> Mannix, Doc, Mr Moo, Upr, CG all looking smashing!
> 
> Doc and Mr Moo, they way you guys dress you could be the same person, especially in the last posts. Great jackets.
> 
> Mannix, haven't seen you here in a while, glad you're back posting photos...and looking good without a sweater too!
> 
> CG, awsome pose, great hat!
> 
> *Upr, as always so stately. I'm also a little jealous of your library...most of my reading materials are in storage...*
> 
> I've been fairly casual lately...looking fwd to posting Easter Pics tomorrow.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> (Nice black wingtips on you for that, BTW - Crockett & Jones?)


Vintage Bally's from the Thrift Exchange...love them, and they fit as if they were mine from birth! (not my brith, their birth...if it were my birth they would prob be too small!)

As far as relaxing your look, one of the things that make it look so good, is that you look so comfortable, and relaxed, in your attire. I love the three pieces you have and your scarves are superb! You are not Peter Puterschmidt just yet!


----------



## dchandler2

*dchandler2* - great tie! Overall fit is nice as well.[/quote]

Thanks Mr. Moo


----------



## Blueboy1938

What a perfect match of socks to trousers. Almost looks like the yarns could have been from the same dye lot:icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> What a perfect match of socks to trousers. Almost looks like the yarns could have been from the same dye lot:icon_smile:


Thanks :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
BJ belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Pelham

*patterns today*








Solid handkerchief kept it from going too far, I trust.


----------



## Cary Grant

Pelham said:


> Solid handkerchief kept it from going too far,* I trust*.


Umm- maybe not. :crazy::icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

Pelham said:


> ...kept it from going too far, I trust.


I don't know; I think the jury's still out on that one! :icon_smile_big:

Looks like you're having lots of fun playing with the patterns though.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Just Too Busy*

I like the attempt, in fact, I'm known for trying very hard to make things that may seem unworkable, work. I just thing the jacket has too strong a pattern. Your eyes don't grasp something first on this. Even the ascot is a bit BANG! The shirt is powerful, the jacket is powerful making it a little busy. Maybe a more subtle herringbone, or a more subtle gingham.



Pelham said:


> Solid handkerchief kept it from going too far, I trust.


----------



## Mannix

Pelham said:


> Solid handkerchief kept it from going too far, I trust.


This is a mind f***...for lack of a better term. I like each item individually, but not all together. Good attempt though. Who is the shirt buy, and from where did you get your ascot?


----------



## Mark Ligett

I love that ascot. Beautiful. Where did you purchase it?


Pelham said:


> Solid handkerchief kept it from going too far, I trust.


----------



## Preu Pummel

Pelham said:


> Solid handkerchief kept it from going too far, I trust.


Ha. I think the only "problem" with this is the similar size of patterns. If that shirt had a broader gingham pattern about twice as large as what you are wearing, it would have broken it up nicely.

It's not too bad, but it certainly causes my eyes to have a gausian blur. I have a soft place for tight herringbone patterns, and I think the jacket is awesome.

Good ascot! You could have just worn a white shirt and this would be really nice.


----------



## thunderw21

1940s Salvation Army suit with 1940s Wormser "The Texan" fedora and modern Bostonian spectators.





































edit: bah, what horrible quality photos


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Armani tie
Zegna belt
RLP socks
JL boots
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Not bad thunderw21, but the sleeves should be lengthened a tad, maybe a 1/2" or so. Vintage suits aren't always kind to us 6'+ guys.


----------



## Jovan

More like What Were You Wearing Yesterday here...










The picture does NOT do us justice. Her friend forgot to hold the focus down first.

-vintage '50s suit
-vintage '60s tie
-Land's End OCBD
-Kent Wang pocket square
-thrifted silver tie clip
unseen:
-black leather plaque belt
-red/grey/black argyle socks
-black AE Fairfax shoes


----------



## gman-17

Jovan said:


> More like What Were You Wearing Yesterday here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does NOT do us justice. Her friend forgot to hold the focus down first.
> 
> -vintage '50s suit
> -vintage '60s tie
> -Land's End OCBD
> -Kent Wang pocket square
> -thrifted silver tie clip
> unseen:
> -black leather plaque belt
> -red/grey/black argyle socks
> -black AE Fairfax shoes


Regardless - she is a winner! :icon_smile:


----------



## thunderw21

Actually, I think the blurriness makes for a neat effect.


----------



## Preu Pummel

thunderw21 said:


> Actually, I think the blurriness makes for a neat effect.


It feels like it was quite a night at the bar. Which is good, after all.


----------



## rgrossicone

Oh to be 22 again...God Bless! and looking good buddy!



Jovan said:


> More like What Were You Wearing Yesterday here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does NOT do us justice. Her friend forgot to hold the focus down first.
> 
> -vintage '50s suit
> -vintage '60s tie
> -Land's End OCBD
> -Kent Wang pocket square
> -thrifted silver tie clip
> unseen:
> -black leather plaque belt
> -red/grey/black argyle socks
> -black AE Fairfax shoes


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> More like What Were You Wearing Yesterday here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The picture does NOT do us justice. Her friend forgot to hold the focus down first.*
> 
> -vintage '50s suit
> -vintage '60s tie
> -Land's End OCBD
> -Kent Wang pocket square
> -thrifted silver tie clip
> unseen:
> -black leather plaque belt
> -red/grey/black argyle socks
> -black AE Fairfax shoes


My mother always does this with the camera too...just pisses me off.

PS so sharp you could cut yourself, very nice.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. Luckily for both of us we like to dress up for the theatre... in this case "Pride and Prejudice." Good show. Very accurate 19th century costumes. She worked on some of the set.


----------



## rgrossicone

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the compliments, everyone. Luckily for both of us we like to dress up for the theatre... in this case "Pride and Prejudice." Good show. Very accurate 19th century costumes. She worked on some of the set.


Very cool...my wife was a set designer at the Julliard for a while, and has a degree is Theatrical Design and Production...cool beans!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Easter Weekend*

In the spirit of Easter...and since Jovan shared a pic of his "girl" I will share some of mine from today. A lovely day at Pelham Manor, NY at my Uncles and a side trip to their lovely "private" public park on the sound. If only my mother didn't drive me up a wall...ic12337:






















































I'm lovin' the whole two teeth thing!










Hope the weekend was good to everyone!


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

rgrossicone said:


> How did a hideous chud like you have such a cute kid? Guess the wife's DNA is dominant. No matter. At least you can teach her creative taste in hosiery. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Chengdu nanhai

^ ^ Love the bucks. Where did you get them?


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


I trust the fringe on that hood is vicuña? :icon_smile_big: Joking aside, the color combination in your outfit isn't something I could pull off, it but it works well for you.


----------



## Chengdu nanhai

Srynerson said:


> ... the color combination in your outfit isn't something I could pull off, it but it works well for you.


I second that. Looks like you walked straight out of a Polo RL spring catalog RG, definitely a great look for you. :aportnoy:


----------



## Mariuslt

What is the lady wearing? From what I see, it may very well be the nicest dress I've seen in a (very) long while



Jovan said:


> More like What Were You Wearing Yesterday here...


----------



## Jovan

She is wearing a Victorian style dress. The flared sleeves are VERY full.


----------



## rgrossicone

Chengdu nanhai said:


> ^ ^ Love the bucks. Where did you get them?


JCrew...thanks! On sale they were under $100.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for the compliments fellas. While Easter may be a least favorite holiday for some reasons, I probably have the most fun dressing for it! PPS, yes, it certainly is the wife...thank god she doesn't look like me! And yes, she will always be wearing colorful hoisery!


----------



## Jazzer

rgrossicone said:


> I


Fleur de lis buttons? What's the story on the blazer?

Great look!


----------



## rgrossicone

Jazzer said:


> Fleur de lis buttons? What's the story on the blazer?
> 
> Great look!


Thanks...the blazer is bespoke by Ercole's in Brooklyn. Frank is great...I had originally wanted Basilicata's Crest on the buttons, but it would have cost entirely too much to make, so I went with what was available...the Fleur de lis represents (to me at least) a Catholic Minority (or more specific non-Protestant, non-English speaking) in North America (Quebec) and that was really the closest thing to my Italian heritage that I found that I could use. I also think it looks cool.


----------



## DocHolliday

I enjoyed all the pics on this page. Nice work, guys.

Here's today. The shirt is an old-school Chipp, and it's one of my absolute favorites. It is hard to describe the softness, and it's tattering and fraying nicely.


----------



## pichao

I like your shoes and your tie. can you tell us more about them?


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> In the spirit of Easter...and since Jovan shared a pic of his "girl" I will share some of mine from today. A lovely day at Pelham Manor, NY at my Uncles and a side trip to their lovely "private" public park on the sound. If only my mother didn't drive me up a wall...ic12337:


Love this ensemble, and I can't wait until it's nice enough outside for me to pull it off. I just bought a pair of salmon pants from someone on SF, so I'm very excited to pair them with a blazer such as yours...and also my DB one. You're missing a PS, perhaps a lime green one next time?

Very cute daughter BTW...you could tie one of your silk pocket squares (loosely of course) around her neck for a very chic spring look.


----------



## Holdfast

VERY nice outfits over Easter, guys! Good job.

Today was my last day wearing my autumn/winter wardrobe; I've just finished rotating stuff to the spring/summer. Of course, some items are year-round, so the impact won't be instantaneous, but it's always a nice ritual.

Went out for a walk & lunch with a friend - and had the first G&T of the season too - and then came back and helped him with a little light gardening. Blazer off for that, of course!


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's what I wore to church on Easter Sunday:

https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1801.jpg


----------



## Mannix

Great knit tie hockeyinsider, the pink is a nice *pop* with your sport coat. Who is your sport coat by?


----------



## hockeyinsider

Mannix said:


> Great knit tie hockeyinsider, the pink is a nice *pop* with your sport coat. Who is your sport coat by?


Henry Jacobson. It's my favorite jacket. I bought it on summer closeout in 2006. It's hand-tailored with a 3/2 roll, surgeon's cuffs, and neat interior detailing. Unfortunately, Henry Jacobson seems to have went out of business because I can no longer find it anywhere. It used to be carried by Lord & Taylor.


----------



## rgrossicone

*The next post in this thread...*

...better be a good one, because this one is 9999!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
Malo polo
NM belt
NM pant
NM socks
Grenson balmorals
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

*I went really Trad today*

Ok, not really. Growing the hair back. Hmmmmmm--it may take a while.

Channeling the man in black and recovering.



























Ok not your traditional ask andy look but . . . .

Schott leather jacket - feels beautiful.

Gap long sleeve T

Gap belt

Hugo Boss black jeans

Brooks socks

Ferragamo loafers


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Love this ensemble, and I can't wait until it's nice enough outside for me to pull it off. I just bought a pair of salmon pants from someone on SF, so I'm very excited to pair them with a blazer such as yours...and also my DB one. You're missing a PS, perhaps a lime green one next time?
> 
> Very cute daughter BTW...you could tie one of your silk pocket squares (loosely of course) around her neck for a very chic spring look.


Salmon pants rock the mic...I was thinkning about my pink and yellow sunflower PS by Kent Wang, but decided against it. Your white summer blazer would clean up with salmon pants as well. As far as the chic look for Breuckelen, it would only be chic until she got cookie all over it, or pickle, or tomato...she eats like her dad!


----------



## Jay_Gatsby




----------



## rgrossicone

Gman...looking good, makes you look younger with a little hair...nice. Black is also cool...maybe its the leather jacket that takes the years off.



gman-17 said:


> Ok, not really. Growing the hair back. Hmmmmmm--it may take a while.
> 
> Channeling the man in black and recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok not your traditional ask andy look but . . . .
> 
> Schott leather jacket - feels beautiful.
> 
> Gap long sleeve T
> 
> Gap belt
> 
> Hugo Boss black jeans
> 
> Brooks socks
> 
> Ferragamo loafers


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*I'm back*

Hi guys, good to be back.

Weather wasn't that good, but the rest was needed, and the Easter break was nice.
Before the post I took a look at the forum and we all keep on looking great (rgrossicone I'm impressed, you took a lot of apparently "belligerent" colours and made it work).

Well, but let's begin: today I decided to take a, let's say, "kitonbrioni way" :icon_smile:. But in the end, I hope it fits me...










The shirt is light blue linen (the picture has a little bit of too much light, as well as all the others, I just am not able to control my camera, sorry).










I become allergic to sun protectors so my wife offered me a panama hat. Let's see if it works (I'm not a "hat lover", but these one is very light, and I love the way it fits my head).



































Have a nice day.

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Have a nice day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


GREAT HAT!!! Wear it with pride. And welcome back.


----------



## upr_crust

*Trying to enforce spring by colour scheme, as meteorology . . .*

. . . is still stuck in winter mode in NYC.

Yesterday:





































and Today:


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for the compliment V! Super tie on you today...and those herringbone floors are GREAT! (I have them in my living room):icon_smile_big:



themanfromlisbon said:


> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## rgrossicone

Love your shirt and tie combos, especially like the blue and pink...and I think I've figured out the stately thing...its that pose...very regal looking!



upr_crust said:


> .


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

gman-17 said:


> Ok, not really. Growing the hair back. Hmmmmmm--it may take a while.
> 
> Channeling the man in black and recovering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok not your traditional ask andy look but . . . .
> 
> Schott leather jacket - feels beautiful.
> 
> Gap long sleeve T
> 
> Gap belt
> 
> Hugo Boss black jeans
> 
> Brooks socks
> 
> Ferragamo loafers


I like your outfit and I'm totally envious of your jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome back, Lisbon . . .*

. . . and you've got a great hat there!

Glad to hear that your Easter break was restful, if not meteorologically blessed. It hasn't fazed your style, in any event.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hi guys, good to be back.
> 
> Weather wasn't that good, but the rest was needed, and the Easter break was nice.
> Before the post I took a look at the forum and we all keep on looking great (rgrossicone I'm impressed, you took a lot of apparently "belligerent" colours and made it work).
> 
> Well, but let's begin: today I decided to take a, let's say, "kitonbrioni way" :icon_smile:. But in the end, I hope it fits me...
> 
> The shirt is light blue linen (the picture has a little bit of too much light, as well as all the others, I just am not able to control my camera, sorry).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I become allergic to sun protectors so my wife offered me a panama hat. Let's see if it works (I'm not a "hat lover", but these one is very light, and I love the way it fits my head).
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments . . .*

. . . though my poses are a factor of limited time in the morning, and a sleepy sensibility . . .



rgrossicone said:


> Love your shirt and tie combos, especially like the blue and pink...and I think I've figured out the stately thing...its that pose...very regal looking!


----------



## upr_crust

*Another vote for keeping the hair . . .*

Your hair would seem to look good very short, if the growth shown so far is any indication - the cropped look suits you (at least all dressed in black . . .)



gman-17 said:


> Ok, not really. Growing the hair back. Hmmmmmm--it may take a while.
> 
> Channeling the man in black and recovering.
> 
> Ok not your traditional ask andy look but . . . .
> 
> Schott leather jacket - feels beautiful.
> 
> Gap long sleeve T
> 
> Gap belt
> 
> Hugo Boss black jeans
> 
> Brooks socks
> 
> Ferragamo loafers


----------



## gman-17

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I like your outfit and I'm totally envious of your jacket.


Jacket is more wonderful than it looks. :icon_smile:

Thanks very much for the compliment.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> Your hair would seem to look good very short, if the growth shown so far is any indication - the cropped look suits you (at least all dressed in black . . .)


Thanks guys. I am keeping it . . . at the moment. As to length we shall see, we shall see. Posts will be sporadic - consistent with growth. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> GREAT HAT!!! Wear it with pride. And welcome back.


Thanks, CG. I'll try to wear it that way.
I can't stand more heavy hats (I begin to sweat in a dramatic way), but I'm very glad with these one.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks for the compliment V! Super tie on you today...and those herringbone floors are GREAT! (I have them in my living room):icon_smile_big:


Thanks RG. I have herringbone floor all over the house except the corridors. As we don't use central heating, it helps. And it's pretty, too:icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and you've got a great hat there!
> 
> Glad to hear that your Easter break was restful, if not meteorologically blessed. It hasn't fazed your style, in any event.


Thank you, UC. I'm waiting for the sun to wear it properly :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Hi guys, good to be back.


Welcome back; very nice summery look. You might want to think about getting the sleeves shorted a half-inch or so.



rgrossicone said:


> ...better be a good one, because this one is 9999!


Somehow, it seems strangely fitting that kitonbrioni got it..... :devil:



upr_crust said:


> . . .


Consistently dapper!

Today looked better in person, promise. 

The jacket looks quite boxy in the pics, but actually has quite a lot of suppression in person. I'll use the classic WAYWRN excuse and blame it on "the angle"... :laugh:


----------



## Thewaxmania

rgrossicone said:


> In the spirit of Easter...and since Jovan shared a pic of his "girl" I will share some of mine from today. A lovely day at Pelham Manor, NY at my Uncles and a side trip to their lovely "private" public park on the sound. If only my mother didn't drive me up a wall...ic12337:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lovin' the whole two teeth thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the weekend was good to everyone!


I just LOVE this outfit. Makes me think of spring instantly. Nice look.


----------



## DocHolliday

Day two in the week o' classic buttondowns. Today, the gold standard: old-school Brooks. And I even buttoned the collar for you guys.

Someone asked about black ties yesterday, so I'm throwing one of those in as well. Hooray for the white shirt!


----------



## rgrossicone

Doc...so great! You're one of the few people whose attire, EVERYDAY, I would want for myself...awsome!

Mr Moo and Mafoofan are the others!



DocHolliday said:


> Day two in the week o' classic buttondowns. Today, the gold standard: old-school Brooks. And I even buttoned the collar for you guys.
> 
> Someone asked about black ties yesterday, so I'm throwing one of those in as well. Hooray for the white shirt!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Doc...so great! You're one of the few people whose attire, EVERYDAY, I would want for myself...awsome!
> 
> Mr Moo and Mafoofan are the others!


+1 Most definite.


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

As I said in the AAAT forum, here I go again, following Doc ..










And a bit closer:










HF charcoal nailhead 2B, darted
Kent Wang linen PS
Lands' End $4.99 tartan tie
Lands' End broadcloth shirt
Cheap Bostonian captoes in cordovan/oxblood/burgundy

Be kind!


----------



## rgrossicone

aboutsomeoneelse said:


> As I said in the AAAT forum, here I go again, following Doc ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bit closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HF charcoal nailhead 2B, darted
> Kent Wang linen PS
> Lands' End $4.99 tartan tie
> Lands' End broadcloth shirt
> Cheap Bostonian captoes in cordovan/oxblood/burgundy
> 
> Be kind!


Looks good ASE...especially that tie at that price...nice juan!


----------



## rgrossicone

*London-y New York Today*

Was cool and misty as I stepped out for a Dr.'s appointment. Someone else tried to escape during the photo shoot, but we caught her in time to send her back to her cell...err...her room!





































Still have the rest of the week off to relax and spend time with my daughter...I can't believe she's nearly 10 months old...and I'm going to blink and she'll be off to college...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP polo
BJ belt
Malo cords
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## welldressedfellow

*Dinner party at my place tonight...*

The infamous JAB velvet DJ, trousers from my notch lapel dinner suit, white marcella fly front turndown collar shirt, black satin bow n' bund, purple silk PS, white silk braces, black OTC silk socks, AE Copleys.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Was cool and misty as I stepped out for a Dr.'s appointment. Someone else tried to escape during the photo shoot, but we caught her in time to send her back to her cell...err...her room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have the rest of the week off to relax and spend time with my daughter...I can't believe she's nearly 10 months old...and I'm going to blink and she'll be off to college...


I simply must know who this coat is by and where you got it from?


----------



## Lowndes

You beat me to it. I was fixing to ask the same question. That is a great looking coat.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Welcome back; very nice summery look. You might want to think about getting the sleeves shorted a half-inch or so.


Thanks H. But is not possible to have the sleeves shorted because the buttonholes are real, not fake. You can unbutton the sleves. Besides, it is more a question of bad pose :icon_smile:.

By the way, I like that jacket

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Was cool and misty as I stepped out for a Dr.'s appointment. Someone else tried to escape during the photo shoot, but we caught her in time to send her back to her cell...err...her room!
> 
> Still have the rest of the week off to relax and spend time with my daughter...I can't believe she's nearly 10 months old...and I'm going to blink and she'll be off to college...


Well, I'm sure you had to run to catch her :icon_smile_big:.

Looking good, RG. Enjoy your holidays

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today:


You really have nice coats G! and shoes...

And I like that tie so much that I have one very, very mucjh alike

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Spring Knocking*

Last month we had some fantastic days, and I was anticipating Spring (and Summer). But was, as we say, "sun that lasted just a little". The thermometers went down, and some rain too. 
Today it looks like the good weather is returning and we have some sun. Let's enjoy it



































I keep fighting with Fuji, because sometimes it doesn't give me the real colours in the pictures. An example: the trousers are light green, but they look almost white. 
I will try to have some pictures in the open air. May be it works. Changing camera is a solution, as well :devil:

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> V.


Not caring for the tie. The colors are fine- but that knot is egregiously large, especially on your slender frame.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I simply must know who this coat is by and where you got it from?


APC, its their Columbo Trench from last spring's sale...thank you!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Nice V!*

I love the shirt and tie combo! The tie only looks bigger I think in the second photo because of the very thin stripes on your shirt compared to the very thick stripes, and yellow one, on your tie...and I love it!



themanfromlisbon said:


> V.


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's old-school buttondown is brought to you by Sero. The collar's taller on this one than on most of my vintage buttondowns, and the points are longer. I'd kinda forgotten how much I like it.

The streaks in the full pic are cold, fat drops of rain. Apparently it's the dead of winter here again. So much for spring.




























And the markedly contrasting stock photo of the ballast:


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


>


Great! Esp. the gloves.



>


Unfortunate pic. Or just my gutter-like mind... :icon_smile_big:

Spring remains pleasantly in force here. 

First outing for one of my new shirts.


----------



## rgrossicone

I have that same exact jacket (RLP yes?) its great!



DocHolliday said:


> Today's old-school buttondown is brought to you by Sero. The collar's taller on this one than on most of my vintage buttondowns, and the points are longer. I'd kinda forgotten how much I like it.
> 
> The streaks in the full pic are cold, fat drops of rain. Apparently it's the dead of winter here again. So much for spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the markedly contrasting stock photo of the ballast:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni sweater
MD belt
DG pant
Armani socks
testoni loafers
JV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Today, herringbone, was in the low 50s all day..


----------



## TheEarl

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I love the colors, I love the pocket silk, and I love the tie, but please please please please PLEASE tighten that knot--give it some depth, some shape, and a nice dimple. Seriously, your knot shouldn't be as wide as the tie. If I hadn't seen the direction of the stripe change in the second photo I would have thought you'd tucked it in like a bib.


----------



## PeterEliot

gnatty8 said:


> Today, herringbone, was in the low 50s all day..


Lovely. I wish I lived someplace that cool at this time of the year.

I dislike thin jackets (the ones they sell around here sport either deliberate wrinkled looks or fabric so fine you'd mistake it for a woman's blouse), but the temperature is picking up fast in Korea.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new (for this season, at least) in the rotation . . .*


----------



## wingman

^ Beautiful warm gray tones, Upr. (Never thought of gray as a warm color before, 
but there you are.) Great contrast with the ribbed socks and black wings.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


Lovely shade of grey.

Light was awful this morning; software colour correction was to no avail!  The small pic is more accurate, if slightly overexposed.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

carygrant said:


> Not caring for the tie. The colours are fiune - but that knot is efregiously large, specially on your slender frame


Well, CG. The true is that the tie has a lot of years and larger than what's fashion today. Too, I think it looks bigger than in reality. But I must confess: I didn't take much care when I did it 



rgrossicone said:


> I love the shirt and tie combo! The tie only looks bigger I think in the second photo because of the very thin stripes on your shirt compared to the very thick stripes, and yellow one, on your tie...and I love it!


Thanks RG 



TheEarl said:


> I love the colors, I love the pocket silk, and I love the tie, but please please please please PLEASE tighten that knot--give it some depth, some shape, and a nice dimple. Seriously, your knot shouldn't be as wide as the tie. If I hadn't seen the direction of the stripe change in the second photo I would have thought you'd tucked it in like a bib.


Thanks Earl. As I above said, I didn't take much care when knoting the tie. Promise will be better next time 

Cheers

V


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's one of those impossible days where it's sunny out, bright even, yet it remains cold. Looks like spring, feels like winter. So I stuck to winter stuff, but with a more casual vibe and with some brighter colors added in.

Today's old-school buttondown is from Brooks.


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire


----------



## gnatty8

Quick crosspost, gotta run:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Prada turtleneck
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Quick crosspost, gotta run:


Pretty ensemble, G. Really like the shirt/tie combo.
I like that kind of collars, but I don't have any shirt with it, can youu believe?

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

DocHolliday said:


> Today's one of those impossible days where it's sunny out, bright even, yet it remains cold. Looks like spring, feels like winter. So I stuck to winter stuff, but with a more casual vibe and with some brighter colors added in.
> 
> Today's old-school buttondown is from Brooks.


Something very appealing about the small detail of the yellow center dot of the tie against the light specks of the donegal.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Quick crosspost, gotta run:


I fear cord in all its aspects but this get-up looks great. Nice.


----------



## rgrossicone

DocHolliday said:


> Today's one of those impossible days where it's sunny out, bright even, yet it remains cold. Looks like spring, feels like winter. So I stuck to winter stuff, but with a more casual vibe and with some brighter colors added in.
> 
> Today's old-school buttondown is from Brooks.


FANTASTIC jacket man!


----------



## Srynerson

themanfromlisbon said:


>


The design of the shoes is very interesting -- the elastic fabric appears to minimize the gap that can result on balmorals from a high arch. Who is the maker, if I may ask?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Srynerson said:


> The design of the shoes is very interesting -- the elastic fabric appears to minimize the gap that can result on balmorals from a high arch. Who is the maker, if I may ask?


Yes, that's the point Srynerson. They are Mack James, portuguese hand made shoes. They have great shoes and make them under the order of whom is interested on one of their models. One can chose leather and finish touch (patina, burnished tan, etc). They really fit well.
You may visit their site and see other models:

www.mackjames.com

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Spring? Winter?*

Really don't know what to think about the weather. Better ask Al Gore about it.


























Cheers

V.


----------



## PeterEliot

gnatty8 said:


> Quick crosspost, gotta run:


You've got to tell me where you get your jackets.  Love the texture.


----------



## upr_crust

*Theme and variations - grey suit, pink shirt . . .*

. . . you saw yesterday's, now here's today's.


----------



## Mannix

I like your hat upr ^^^


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> Really don't know what to think about the weather. Better ask Al Gore about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Looks great V, love the color of the sweater with the jacket and tie. I'm not sure if its a right or wrong thing, but I'd button the top of the jacket.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . you saw yesterday's, now here's today's.


Upr, that looks great...the shirt tie and links are super!


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> . . . you saw yesterday's, now here's today's.


Are my eyes deceiving me, or is there a subtle stripe of pink in your gray suit- to tie in the shirt? 
If so, that is amazing. Smashing topper also. Whole look is very Easter-esque.


----------



## upr_crust

*Whatever the season, you seem . . .*

. . . well-dressed for it. (We'll let Mr. Gore worry about the global warming . . .)



themanfromlisbon said:


> Really don't know what to think about the weather. Better ask Al Gore about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Your powers of observation are quite astute . . .*

. . . I do believe that there is a tiny stripe of pink in the glen plaid, though I would be hard-pressed to find it other than under bright lights.

I conceived of today's outfit in only very general terms - grey suit, pink shirt, blue tie - and was more interested in wearing the items chosen for having not worn them in a while (the tie in particular, which I like a great deal, and almost never wear - odd, that).

Glad that the ensemble seems to have met with approval (thank you mannix and RG) - the hat is perfect for this PM (it was a little chilly this AM, wandering about without an overcoat, but it's supposed to be 68F/20C this afternoon). It was a pleasure not to have to don an overcoat today - a temporary pleasure - it's to be rainy and cold again next week .



wingman said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me, or is there a subtle stripe of pink in your gray suit- to tie in the shirt?
> If so, that is amazing. Smashing topper also. Whole look is very Easter-esque.


----------



## DocHolliday

Spring has sprung ... Let's see if it lasts.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/jadeb_/waywseer.jpg





upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000473.jpg


Two great springtime looks.


----------



## rgrossicone

Hot damn...love that jacket and tie...you wore that last summer with a pair of checked express pants correct...I'm not a stalker btw, just an admirerer of that particular outfit!



DocHolliday said:


> Spring has sprung ... Let's see if it lasts.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Hot damn...love that jacket and tie...you wore that last summer with a pair of checked express pants correct...*I'm not a stalker btw*, just an admirerer of that particular outfit!


If you have to say that, then you are...lol :icon_smile_big:

Although I probably am too then


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP sweater
Kleinberg belt
Brioni cords
Armani socks
CH loafers
Bulgari cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


> . . . you saw yesterday's, now here's today's.


Elegant to the last--as always.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> If you have to say that, then you are...lol :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Although I probably am too then


Someone once said something about throwing stones, and glass houses...I can't quite remember it exactly though...lol


----------



## Srynerson

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yes, that's the point Srynerson. They are Mack James, portuguese hand made shoes. They have great shoes and make them under the order of whom is interested on one of their models. One can chose leather and finish touch (patina, burnished tan, etc). They really fit well.
> You may visit their site and see other models:
> 
> www.mackjames.com
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


Thanks! :icon_smile:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Yesterday and Today*

Sorry for being the guy who also shows you what his daughter is wearing, but we've been off all week and its been a great opportunity for us to spend time together...:icon_smile:

Yesterday was a little chilly but nice and sunny...upr, the second photo is for you!


















Still not as elegant as you upr!










And then today was simply GLORIOUS so we went to the Zoo at Prospect Park and took her to the original site of Ebbets Field, now a mural off of Empire Blvd and Flatbush Ave in Flatbush.



















If only the Bums never left......but then Brooklyn would have to deal with Manny Ramirez...


----------



## upr_crust

*Possibly not as elegant as me, but . . .*

. . . you have a hand over a flat stomach, while I have a hand over a stomach trying to hold it in :icon_smile_wink:.

We all work with what we have . . .



rgrossicone said:


> upr, the second photo is for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not as elegant as you upr!


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Pretty ensemble, G. Really like the shirt/tie combo.
> I like that kind of collars, but I don't have any shirt with it, can youu believe?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks Vic, the shirt is Zegna, one of the few from that label that appealed to me..



Cary Grant said:


> I fear cord in all its aspects but this get-up looks great. Nice.


I love corduroy, its textural nirvana..



PeterEliot said:


> You've got to tell me where you get your jackets. Love the texture.


See above, lol.. This one is Brunello Cucinelli, from Neiman Marcus in Atlanta..



rgrossicone said:


> If only the Bums never left......but then Brooklyn would have to deal with Manny Ramirez...


I love this picture RG, pure spring..


----------



## Cary Grant

Tramping through the woods and bogs today. Glorious weather.


----------



## thunderw21

Cary Grant said:


> Tramping through the woods and bogs today. Glorious weather.


Nice jacket, reminds me of the lounge jackets of old.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
JB polo
Trafalgar belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
PS boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Tramping through the woods and bogs today. Glorious weather.


Nice hat! Too much outdoors for me, I rarely have cause to go in areas such as those (thankfully)...not my thing.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> LP sweater
> Kleinberg belt
> Brioni cords
> Armani socks
> CH loafers
> Bulgari cologne
> Patek watch


Well done


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> Nice jacket, reminds me of the lounge jackets of old.


Thanks- Kinda does, yes. It's an unstructured cashmere/wool shirt jacket. Picked it up cheap from Paul Frederick.


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Nice hat! Too much outdoors for me, I rarely have cause to go in areas such as those (thankfully)...not my thing.


agoraphobia?

I saw a bear today (very rare) but couldn't get to the camera fast enough.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Nah!*



Cary Grant said:


> agoraphobia?
> 
> I saw a bear today (very rare) but couldn't get to the camera fast enough.


More likely agrizoophobia, given the likelihood of encounters such as yours above:icon_smile_big:

Just wondering about the shoes. They certainly don't look like bog-hoppers. Or has Carhartt started making wing-tips?

https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...1&productId=124413&langId=-1&categoryId=18715


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> agoraphobia?
> 
> I saw a bear today (very rare) but couldn't get to the camera fast enough.


I'm not afraid of the outdoors, I just hate outdoor things like bugs, filth, animals....definitely not outdoorsy. lol


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> I'm not afraid of the outdoors, I just hate outdoor things like bugs, filth, animals....definitely not outdoorsy. lol


I'm with you. I am not an out doorsy kind of guy. Listen, I don't mind roughing it during the day. Last year I rode my motorcycle (just sold) to Montreal and back from Chicago--rode through 10 hours of rain. About 10rhs of riding each day. But, at the end of the day, I did stay in a Hilton every night. :icon_smile_big:

I do need to add, however, if I was going to tramp through the woods, CG I think your get-up is two thumbs up. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> Just wondering about the shoes. They certainly don't look like bog-hoppers. Or has Carhartt started making wing-tips?


Rider wingtip boots. Leather soles no less (double-soled and storm-welted) I'd not ever go tramping through muck and mud in them. I was at a meeting at a nature center and when wandering afterwards. Here they are new out of the box last year.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> I do need to add, however, if I was going to tramp through the woods, CG I think your get-up is two thumbs up. :thumbs-up:


:icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Looks great V, love the color of the sweater with the jacket and tie. I'm not sure if its a right or wrong thing, but I'd button the top of the jacket.


Thanks RG. And you are quite right! :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . well-dressed for it. (We'll let Mr. Gore worry about the global warming . . .)


Thanks and Be sure that last days it was a difficult task, UC! :icon_smile:

Of course you look sharp as always...

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Royal_Engagements

Today I am wearing a dark navy Magee lounge suit, which I purchased several months ago. (BTW Magee is a reputable Irish tailors, though their main specality is tweeds etc.) I am also wearing a pale pink shirt by Thomas Pink with french cuffs and my silver antique monogrammed cufflinks. A navy tie with pink spots (also Thomas Pink) navy and spotted socks and a pair of Loake oxford shoes. Of course their is the starched handkerchief and the watch (my everyday good watch) and my fulton umbrella was carried to Church as well.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


> Spring has sprung ... Let's see if it lasts.


Great! I'm a big fan of your way of dressing.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Sorry for being the guy who also shows you what his daughter is wearing, but we've been off all week and its been a great opportunity for us to spend time together...:icon_smile:
> 
> Yesterday was a little chilly but nice and sunny...upr, the second photo is for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not as elegant as you upr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then today was simply GLORIOUS so we went to the Zoo at Prospect Park and took her to the original site of Ebbets Field, now a mural off of Empire Blvd and Flatbush Ave in Flatbush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the Bums never left......but then Brooklyn would have to deal with Manny Ramirez...


Nice, nice Rg. You look well when you dressed formal, and youu look well when dressing casual. First ensemble is great

carpe diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Tramping through the woods and bogs today. Glorious weather.


Very nice CG. Like everything I can see: Coat, hat, and specially the fabulous boots! :icon_smile:. Great!

And Mannix and G-Man: may be when you get older you may enjoy better the quiet life in the country! 

carpe diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Weekend casual*

From yesterday, a saturday plenty of rain

















Today:

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right

Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter 
Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right


























Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

That's my kind of orange!

Try that sweater with blue socks some time


----------



## gnatty8

Wow, two great looks back to back Vic, very well done.. I like the shape of those shoes, toebox is more squared off, which I think looks much, much better than a pointy toed loafer.. The cardigan in the first picture looks great, particularly with those trousers, and fits very well!


----------



## gnatty8

Matt Lauer called, he wants his jeans back.. lol,

I like those boots a lot, they look much better now than fresh out of the box!


----------



## thunderw21

Cold, windy and drizzly today. Trenchcoat time!

-1940s flannel suit
-1940s trench
-1940s Dobbs fedora


----------



## rgrossicone

^^well done sir. You manage to make something that would appear costumey look elegant, and right.


----------



## thunderw21

Thank you!


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> -1940s trench


Love it!

Pics from last Friday, only just uploaded:


----------



## hockeyinsider

thunderw21 said:


> Cold, windy and drizzly today. Trenchcoat time!
> 
> -1940s flannel suit
> -1940s trench
> -1940s Dobbs fedora


Nice suit, but the shirt and tie are hideous.


----------



## rgrossicone

Ah sweet bow man! I love it!



Holdfast said:


> Love it!
> 
> Pics from last Friday, only just uploaded:


----------



## JosephM

Selectiv, I like your outfit quite a bit except for what appears to be your "hoodie."


IMO, "hoodies" ought not to be worn with more formal articles of clothing (neckties, sportscoats, etc.)


They are best worn with casual clothing.



JM


----------



## Jovan

I agree with JosephM. You're already wearing a waistcoat as well which makes it look a little busy. If you want more warmth, get a thick v-neck or cardigan sweater and wear it under the jacket.


----------



## Selectiv

JosephM said:


> Selectiv, I look your outfit quite a bit except for what appears to be your "hoodie."


It's a part of the jacket, it's rainy and windy these days in moscow. And this outfit is not ought to be formal. "Formal" parts of it are rather fancy (like bright narrow tie, cuff links with flowers and so on). I like to mix those things as I don't have a dress code at college.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Matt Lauer called, he wants his jeans back.. lol,
> 
> I like those boots a lot, they look much better now than fresh out of the box!


LOL- yeah- they're even paint-stained... but the selvedge wasn't going along into the woods.


----------



## Cary Grant

hockeyinsider said:


> Nice suit, but the shirt and tie are hideous.


That period tie works well with the suit- couldn't do it with a modern suit obviously.


----------



## Cary Grant

It's really amazing the trove of vintage you've discovered. You'd not find a single piece in decent condition anywhere in the Twin Cities- let alone something that fits you that well. Sure you're not reincarnated? :icon_smile_big:



thunderw21 said:


> Cold, windy and drizzly today. Trenchcoat time!
> 
> -1940s flannel suit
> -1940s trench
> -1940s Dobbs fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
NM tie
Brioni shirt
Prada belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps
Boucheron cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

rgrossicone said:


> ^^well done sir. You manage to make something that would appear costumey look elegant, and right.


I"m not so sure about that.

Thunderw21, do you wear that stuff outside, or do you just put it on for us?​


----------



## Cary Grant

Peak and Pine said:


> I"m not so sure about that.
> 
> Thunderw21, do you wear that stuff outside, or do you just put it on for us?​


----------



## mt_spiffy

I've found a lot of great thrift stores in TC, but a lot of them are overpriced.


----------



## gman-17

hockeyinsider said:


> Nice suit, but the shirt and tie are hideous.


You know, I just don't understand this commentary. The forum is "What are you wearing today?--not, "Let us verbally abuse you for what you are wearing today" Yes, some of the people ask for commentary about what they are wearing, but most are just showing, "what they are wearing." I think constructive criticism is good and I have offered some from time to time, but constructive crticism is about improving what someone is wearing--not trying to take them down. I really don't think the above comment has any place here. Not everybody has the style --and money of a Holdfast :icon_hailthee: , not everyonoe can put things together like Upper Crust, but everyone here does have their own style which, should be repsected. Maybe I just don't understand hockey heads, but I prefer commentary which is more thoughful and, in the end, more respectful. Vintage clothing isn't my thing, but certainly I can say nothing if I cannot offer something encouraging or constructive.


----------



## JosephM

gman-17 said:


> You know, I just don't understand this commentary. The forum is "What are you wearing today?--not, "Let us verbally abuse you for what you are wearing today" Yes, some of the people ask for commentary about what they are wearing, but most are just showing, "what they are wearing." I think constructive criticism is good and I have offered some from time to time, but constructive crticism is about improving what someone is wearing--not trying to take them down. I really don't think the above comment has any place here. Not everybody has the style --and money of a Holdfast :icon_hailthee: , not everyonoe can put things together like Upper Crust, but everyone here does have their own style which, should be repsected. Maybe I just don't understand hockey heads, but I prefer commentary which is more thoughful and, in the end, more respectful. Vintage clothing isn't my thing, but certainly I can say nothing if I cannot offer something encouraging or constructive.


On one hand, I agree with the spirit of what is said here. On the other hand, I think there is a difference between the member who makes a tacky post in this thread every so often and one who does it on a regular basis.

JM


----------



## gman-17

Selectiv, am I wrong or is the hoody part of the actual coat? I really love the suit. Fortunately that would not be climate appropriate here right now, but, alas, it will be in a day or two.


----------



## JosephM

gman-17 said:


> Selectiv, am I wrong or is the hoody part of the actual coat? I really love the suit. Fortunately that would not be climate appropriate here right now, but, alas, it will be in a day or two.





Selectiv said:


> It's a part of the jacket, it's rainy and windy these days in moscow.


....

JM


----------



## gman-17

JosephM said:


> On one hand, I agree with the spirit of what is said here. On the other hand, I think there is a difference between the member who makes a tacky post in this thread every so often and one who does it on a regular basis.
> 
> JM


Would agree with you about that one, for sure. My point? There is no obligation to comment. I am now done being setentious.


----------



## gman-17

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gman-17* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=923014#post923014 
_Selectiv, am I wrong or is the hoody part of the actual coat? I really love the suit. Fortunately that would not be climate appropriate here right now, but, alas, it will be in a day or two._

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Selectiv* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=922941#post922941 
_It's a part of the jacket, it's rainy and windy these days in moscow._

....
Good catch JM. I was a little preoccupied. :icon_smile_wink:

I have a friend who has that exact coat. I am quite envious.


----------



## Sir Royston

Royal_Engagements said:


> Today I am wearing a dark navy Magee lounge suit, which I purchased several months ago. (BTW Magee is a reputable Irish tailors, though their main specality is tweeds etc.) I am also wearing a pale pink shirt by Thomas Pink with french cuffs and my silver antique monogrammed cufflinks. A navy tie with pink spots (also Thomas Pink) navy and spotted socks and a pair of Loake oxford shoes. Of course their is the starched handkerchief and the watch (my everyday good watch) and my fulton umbrella was carried to Church as well.


Dear Sir
Your attire sounds wonderful. Excellent
You simply must post some images

Kind Regards
RBH


----------



## deandbn

thunderw21 said:


> [/IMG]


Thunder I think your outfit looks really good, and in contrast to what others may think, your shirt and tie look good too.

IMHO.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Ruining my reputation in one fell swoop, or, what I'm wearing . . .*

. . . to this afternoon's monsoon.

Just to prove that I CAN leave the house without wearing a tie (how effectively remains to be seen . . .)


----------



## gnatty8

^ I like the color of your v-neck there, UC. I have something very similar, and I believe the maker called it "celery" oddly, but perhaps, fittingly enough.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> That's my kind of orange!
> 
> Try that sweater with blue socks some time


Thanks CG. I'll try next time :icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Wow, two great looks back to back Vic, very well done.. I like the shape of those shoes, toebox is more squared off, which I think looks much, much better than a pointy toed loafer.. The cardigan in the first picture looks great, particularly with those trousers, and fits very well!


Thanks, G. I don't wear the shoes very often. Have a good colour, and are smooth, but, I don't know, there's something about them...

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Springing*

Hoping that spring is coming to stay

















































Carpe Diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . to this afternoon's monsoon.
> 
> Just to prove that ICAN leave the house without wearing a tie (how effectively remains to be seen . . .)


No way, UC. I like everything. Well...everything but the hat :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## thunderw21

deandbn said:


> Thunder I think your outfit looks really good, and in contrast to what others may think, your shirt and tie look good too.
> 
> IMHO.:icon_smile_wink:


Thanks. I thought it needed a little color, hence the shirt and tie.

upr_crust, a nice combination going on there. No reputation ruined.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Just to prove that I CAN leave the house without wearing a tie (how effectively remains to be seen . . .)


Yes, but as a cocky suit once said in the film MEN IN BLACK, you make this look good!! Wicked socks!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Nice Selectiv, very nice. You know how I like that suit - great suit - and I think it would deserve another tie. Perhaps I'm too classic in many ways, and in your case - oxfords, tweed suit....- I think I'd rather use a more conservative tie. But still, great look anyway..

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Various thank you's and comments . . .*

First off, gnatty, thunder, Lisbon, and wingman - thank you for the kind comments.

gnatty, the sweater is from Brooks, and is a colour that Brooks chose not to use again this past season (they must have excluded celery from their diet . . .)

Lisbon - the hat is for practical purposes - we're to have 1-2 inches of rain between this afternoon and tomorrow morning, and I expect there to be wind as well, hence the less-than-aesthetic headgear (a $10 necessity from Modell's - caught in a suddenly cold day).

Thunder - thanks for the compliments, and insofar as your shirt/tie combo last posted - they work with the suit, and with the whole late 40's aesthetic - maybe not my taste, but it works with the suit well.

Wingman - the socks are my latest indulgence from BB - between the Corporate discount, and a $20 off coupon (for overindulging with the store charge card), the two pairs of argyles came to a whopping $7 (wore the others over the weekend - light blue instead of yellow).



wingman said:


> Yes, but as a cocky suit once said in the film MEN IN BLACK, you make this look good!! Wicked socks!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> First off, gnatty, thunder, Lisbon, and wingman - thank you for the kind comments.
> 
> Lisbon - the hat is for practical purposes - we're to have 1-2 inches of rain between this afternoon and tomorrow morning, and I expect there to be wind as well, hence the less-than-aesthetic headgear (a $10 necessity from Modell's - caught in a suddenly cold day).


:icon_smile: UC, I was joking and...not joking. It's because I really CANNOT use hats, unless they are very, very "light" like that panama I showed here. Don't know why - some endogenetic question - but when I put something heavier on my head, I absolutely get confused and start sweating. I must remove it at once. Lucky me I'm living in a warm country.

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Perfectly suited (or at least jacketed) for spring . . .*

Your look will certainly bring spring to places where it has not yet taken root - very nice, V.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hoping that spring is coming to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


----------



## Jovan

Right now: Half-soaked selvage denim jeans, kelly green t-shirt, blue PPBD shirt, bright yellow rain slicker. I'm sure you don't need pictures to see how FANTASTICALLY stylish I look.

This is what happens when your car's in the shop and a scooter is your only form of transport on a day with a 50% chance of rain.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> just to prove that I CAN leave the house without wearing a tie (how effectively remains to be seen . . .)


Interesting to see you in casual wear; still looking good!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hoping that spring is coming to stay


Aren't we all! 

Cool looking outfit.

First wearing of this suit this year... and it still fits! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Selectiv

themanfromlisbon said:


> - I think I'd rather use a more conservative tie.
> 
> V


Like this one?:idea::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Thanx for the comments everyone :icon_smile:


----------



## gman-17

Excellent suit. Perfect.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Starchy?*

In re: post 10094:

I'm afraid I don't quite appreciate starch in a handkerchief. I find that linen ironed wet stays pretty crisp without it. Furthermore, I don't want the damsel in distress that I whip that handkerchief out to offer her to get tear-dissolved starch into her eye along with the mascara particle she's trying to get out:icon_smile_big:

However, I'm so glad that you called what I assume to have been an externally displayed handkerchief a _handkerchief_ and not an infernal pocket square.


----------



## Buster Brown

*From this past weekend*

Saturday, opening night at the opera:










The boutonniere is a little large for my taste. It's my first attempt with this florist and, as with tailors, it can take a few iterations to get on the same page.

Sunday:


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Hoping that spring is coming to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


:thumbs-up: Nice pairings, I like the tie with the light blue shirt! I too am hoping for spring, where I am we're having a dose of winter with snow and sleet.


----------



## Wall

> The boutonniere is a little large for my taste. It's my first attempt with this florist and, as with tailors, it can take a few iterations to get on the same page.


BB you always have excellent taste, perhaps you might consider having the florist nip off the bud entirely, and wearing just the flower sans babys breath. That is my personal preference. Still looks very good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
BG polo
KS belt
Brioni pant
NM socks
DE bluchers
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Nice warm weather black tie, Buster Brown. Personally, I'd just use a single red rose instead of an arranged boutonniere. It's cheaper and less "prom date" in feel. Does your shawl collar have a flower hole or did you have to pin it on?


----------



## weckl

Buster Brown said:


> Saturday, opening night at the opera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boutonniere is a little large for my taste. It's my first attempt with this florist and, as with tailors, it can take a few iterations to get on the same page.
> 
> Sunday:


Awesome spectators. I just bought some AE Ramseys that are being shipped. But isn't it a little early in the season to wear them? Shouldn't one wait until Memorial Day? (Although, having said that, it's 102 degrees in LA today.)


----------



## Mark L.

kitonbrioni said:


> Kiton sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> BG polo
> KS belt
> Brioni pant
> NM socks
> DE bluchers
> RL cologne
> Patek watch


You sure have some great clothes, kitonbrioni!


----------



## gnatty8

Nice DB Holdfast, and I like the tie!!

Today, cooler weather prompted one more wear of a wool tie:


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

upr_crust said:


> . . . to this afternoon's monsoon.
> 
> Just to prove that I CAN leave the house without wearing a tie (how effectively remains to be seen . . .)


Upr you live up to your name. Lookin' fresh as usual. Bravo.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> Hoping that spring is coming to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Great pics. When ever I see your presentations I think you must have the life. I see you sitting around talking about the races and smoking cigars while drinking port. If it isn't true, please do not disabuse me of my silly notions. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix

gman-17 said:


> Great pics. When ever I see your presentations I think you must have the life. I see you sitting around talking about the races and smoking cigars while drinking port. If it isn't true, please do not disabuse me of my silly notions. :icon_smile_wink:


Vic = high class :icon_smile_big: I'm envious as well gman.


----------



## upr_crust

*No photos today - so sorry, but at least a decent ensemble, perhaps . . .*

Photos were not in the cards for today, I fear, but here's verbal description of today's attire - use your imaginations, if you so choose . . .

Navy multi-stripe 2-button suit, center vent, pleated trousers (BB)

White tab-collared shirt, double cuffs (The Shirt Store, NYC)

Solid lavender silk/cotton satin tie (Battistoni, via C21)

Blue/gold silk jacquard braces, patterned with images of the NYC skyline (Trafalgar, via J. Press)

Silver double-bar cufflinks, turned, and capped with sapphire cabochons (Deakin & Francis, via trunk show)

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points, jacket breast pocket

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black Church's semi-brogues

Penhaligon's Racquets

For outerwear:

Olive Burberry trenchcoat, navy wool detachable collar (via Syms)

Blue/green silk jacquard scarf (Frank Stella)

Brown microsuede tribly (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Enough attire to make it through the day, and through an after-hours work gathering, I hope . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Your look will certainly bring spring to places where it has not yet taken root - very nice, V.


Thanks UC. Glad to give you the scent of our spring.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Interesting to see you in casual wear; still looking good!
> 
> Aren't we all!
> 
> Cool looking outfit.
> 
> First wearing of this suit this year... and it still fits! :icon_smile_big:


Thank you H.
And let me tell you that you look amazing.
And about your note about the suit that fits: one of my, let's say, few vanities, are that my weight was 65 kilos when I was 18. Stuill remains the same :icon_smile_big:. And without any special care. Lucky me, I think.

Cheers


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Selectiv said:


> Like this one?:idea::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> Thanx for the comments everyone :icon_smile:


LOL!! Well S., that was not exactly what I was thinking, nevertheless looks better.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Buster Brown said:


> Sunday:


Great shoes, BB

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> :thumbs-up: Nice pairings, I like the tie with the light blue shirt! I too am hoping for spring, where I am we're having a dose of winter with snow and sleet.


Thanks, M.
When I bought them, I thought that the tie and the square should go very well together as they mix the same colours: beige, white and blue (and the blue make the coherency with the linen shirt). And I think it really worked well together, pardon the vanity.:icon_smile_wink:

Cheers,

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Nice DB Holdfast, and I like the tie!!
> 
> Today, cooler weather prompted one more wear of a wool tie:


And a beautiful one, G.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Great pics. When ever I see your presentations I think you must have the life. I see you sitting around talking about the races and smoking cigars while drinking port. If it isn't true, please do not disabuse me of my silly notions. :icon_smile_wink:


LOL!! Gman, I sure am flattered with your nice words, and I wonder what gives you that look about me. 
But yes, I enjoy life in most possible ways, though cigars are not among my epicurean habits, and in Portugal races are very unusual. I could say that I'm a "flâneur"(?), and yes, I like a little Port after meals (original, not fake made in Spain, Australia or anywhere else), but my daily drinks are champagne and - surprise - good beers (or should I say, extravagant beers like barley wines or porters/stouts). But everything in a moderate way, as I think it should be.

Thanks again, GM :icon_smile:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Vic = high class :icon_smile_big: I'm envious as well gman.


:icon_smile: Don't be, Mannix. You have something priceless that I already lost: you're young

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Buster Brown

*Summertime*

Thanks for the feedback and compliments on last weekend's attire. Regarding the seasonal appropriateness of spectators (and the ivory dinner jacket for that matter), I agree that summer traditionally starts after Memorial Day. I also believe there have to be some benefits from paying the southern California 'sunshine tax' and wearing summer clothes after Easter is one of them. :icon_smile_big:

The dinner jacket's lapel has a button hole cut in the lapel, hence the need for a flower. I sourced the boutonniere from a shop in an elderly neighborhood with the idea that they might still have some customers requesting classic boutonnieres. This was a last minute order by phone and they probably erred on the side of caution by making up something normal by today's standards. I'll bring the jacket in with me next time and, once they see what we're working with, should have that situation squared away.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Today, cooler weather prompted one more wear of a wool tie


Great tie!



themanfromlisbon said:


> And about your note about the suit that fits: one of my, let's say, few vanities, are that my weight was 65 kilos when I was 18. Stuill remains the same :icon_smile_big:. And without any special care. Lucky me, I think.


Indeed - congratulations!

The good weather continues...


----------



## Peak and Pine

weckl said:


> Awesome spectators. I just bought some AE Ramseys that are being shipped. But isn't it a little early in the season to wear them? Shouldn't one wait until Memorial Day?


I own a pair of Ramseys, but strictly speaking, I don't think they're spectators, nor do I think spectators are seasonal; why do you?
​


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Richards sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain Vetiver
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

kitonbrioni said:


> Prada jacket
> Richards sweater
> TB belt
> Kiton pant
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> Guerlain Vetiver
> Patek watch


Colors? Patterns? Types of leather? Not a very clear "picture," but impressive credentials.

Zegna makes boot socks?


----------



## gnatty8

^ Holdfast, very nice suit, and interesting fabric, is it linen?


----------



## weckl

Peak and Pine said:


> I own a pair of Ramseys, but strictly speaking, I don't think they're spectators, nor do I think spectators are seasonal; why do you?
> ​


There are at least two versions of the AE Ramsey, one of which is a spectator, though it's not made any longer. (Spectators are basically any two-tone shoes containing a light color.) I just purchased these, though I got them from the AE factory store for significantly less:

(Incidentally, this ad incorrectly calls the shoes "oxfords" when they're actually derbies.)

As for your second question, spectators are generally worn in the summer. I have no idea where this rule comes from--I suppose it comes from the sartorial gods who made the same rule about linen and seersucker.


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing for an event, with all weather patterns in mind . . .*

The birthday dinner for a former colleague, held on a day which promises every weather pattern known to mankind, save for blizzard or sandstorm . . . .


----------



## Wall

Holdfast said:


> Great tie!
> 
> Indeed - congratulations!
> 
> The good weather continues...


What is this made of? It is beautiful!


----------



## Mannix

Very nice upr_crust ^^^ I really like navy suits, they're a great classic!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Mannix . . .*

. . . the suit is an old favourite of mine, recently taken in, due to there being a bit less of me than there used to be . . .



Mannix said:


> Very nice upr_crust ^^^ I really like navy suits, they're a great classic!


----------



## davemx66

*Love the hoodie!*

The hoodie looks cool with the jacket :aportnoy:
IMO, it's that particular lapeled waistcoat what makes your upper body look "crowded"...


----------



## Preu Pummel

I love the suit and shoes and socks. The hoodie isn't so bad, but it is a little progressive, however it isn't too ostentatious, so it's not horrendous.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*At last, sun all over*


























So, let's enjoy.

Cheers

V.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> ^ Holdfast, very nice suit, and interesting fabric, is it linen?





Wall said:


> What is this made of? It is beautiful!


Thanks fellas - it's linen, in a heavier weight, but with a very open & slubby weave so it stays cool in the heat. It's a 3-2 roll but the dry cleaners pressed it to a true 3B. Thankfully I was able to repress it back to where it should roll! 



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000479.jpg


Orange and navy is a great combo.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ... So, let's enjoy.


Agreed!

More unusual suit fabric close-ups... this one is 100% silk.


----------



## weckl

Holdfast said:


> Thanks fellas - it's linen, in a heavier weight, but with a very open & slubby weave so it stays cool in the heat. It's a 3-2 roll but the dry cleaners pressed it to a true 3B. Thankfully I was able to repress it back to where it should roll!
> 
> Orange and navy is a great combo.
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> More unusual suit fabric close-ups... this one is 100% silk.


Amazing. Beautiful suit, shirt and tie combo. Thanks for continually making me look like such a newb...


----------



## David Reeves

I posted this in another thread to prove I wasn't Trolling. Though since I had gone to the trouble of taking the picture I thought I would put it on here. The trousers are from Cordings, Boots: Timothy Everest, Sweater: Prada, Shirt own label, Ascot: turnbull, Hankyrakes and the Jacket is from Duncan Quinn.


----------



## Holdfast

weckl said:


> Amazing. Beautiful suit, shirt and tie combo.


Thanks!

I like the bold concept a lot, but personally think it would look better without the sweater (or using a v-neck). It tries to fight the ascot too much I think. But I love those trousers.


----------



## Bowling Greener

That combination of relatively traditional items appears surprisingly avant-garde...at least from that picture. :icon_smile:


----------



## Blueboy1938

weckl said:


> As for your second question, spectators are generally worn in the summer. I have no idea where this rule comes from--I suppose it comes from the sartorial gods who made the same rule about linen and seersucker.


There was no arbitrary divinity involved in the seersucker and linen for summer "rule." Those were fabrics/fibers that either were developed specifically for or lent themselves to wear in hot weather.

I don't really know, but with the name "Spectators" one has to assume they were intended for spectators at casual outdoor sporting events, racing meets come to mind, most of which naturally occur in the warmer months. Not so much a "rule," it seems to me, as a practicality. They certainly aren't shoes one would wear in an office with a suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
RLPL bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Boring but somewhat tradly perhaps? Maybe not..


----------



## gnatty8

Preu Pummel said:


> I love the suit and shoes and socks. The hoodie isn't so bad, but it is a little progressive, however it isn't too ostentatious, so it's not horrendous.


I like the trousers very much, I am indifferent on the hoodie, looks fine since it is part of the coat so technically, not really a hoodie..



themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like your trousers and shoes here Vic, very nice, and yes, very summer..



David Reeves said:


> I posted this in another thread to prove I wasn't Trolling. Though since I had gone to the trouble of taking the picture I thought I would put it on here. The trousers are from Cordings, Boots: Timothy Everest, Sweater: Prada, Shirt own label, Ascot: turnbull, Hankyrakes and the Jacket is from Duncan Quinn.


I like this, you pull it off well..


----------



## Jay_Gatsby

Works for me 



gnatty8 said:


> Boring but somewhat tradly perhaps? Maybe not..


----------



## weckl

Blueboy1938 said:


> There was no arbitrary divinity involved in the seersucker and linen for summer "rule." Those were fabrics/fibers that either were developed specifically for or lent themselves to wear in hot weather.
> 
> I don't really know, but with the name "Spectators" one has to assume they were intended for spectators at casual outdoor sporting events, racing meets come to mind, most of which naturally occur in the warmer months. Not so much a "rule," it seems to me, as a practicality. They certainly aren't shoes one would wear in an office with a suit.


You're wrong: Practicality has nothing to do with it. Linen can easily be worn in colder weather, and seersucker can easily be worn year-round in many parts of the country, just as there are many "casual outdoor sporting events" where one could wear spectators year-round. These rules were arbitrarily enacted, as I understand it, by American Southern socialites (most notably regarding seersucker and white clothing) many decades ago. I'm not sure anyone knows exactly when or why the Memorial-to-Labor Day standard appeared, but it's rigid and silly. I was glad to see Holdfast sporting linen the other day.

Regardless of the logic, spectators are considered seasonal in the same regard. Those are the rules; break them if you want (as I plan to do next weekend.)


----------



## Mr. Moo

*TheManFromLisbon* - Excellent fit. Perhaps the pants can be slimmer, but other than that minute detail I love it.

*HF* - Great stuff. Have you tried this with leather instead of suede shoes?

*gnatty* - Works for me as well. Nice.


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Jacket:* Borrelli
*Shirt:* Borrelli
*Tie:* Faconnable
*Pocket Square:* Saks
*Pants:* Express
*Socks:* ???, but one of my favorites
*Shoes:* Alfred Sargent for TRL
*Briefcase:* Glober-Trotter / Bill Amberg


----------



## upr_crust

*In anticipation of spring temperatures (we hope . . .)*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Thanks fellas - it's linen, in a heavier weight, but with a very open & slubby weave so it stays cool in the heat. It's a 3-2 roll but the dry cleaners pressed it to a true 3B. Thankfully I was able to repress it back to where it should roll!
> 
> Orange and navy is a great combo.
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> More unusual suit fabric close-ups... this one is 100% silk.


Nice suit, H. Summer calls, isn't it?

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

David Reeves said:


> I posted this in another thread to prove I wasn't Trolling. Though since I had gone to the trouble of taking the picture I thought I would put it on here. The trousers are from Cordings, Boots: Timothy Everest, Sweater: Prada, Shirt own label, Ascot: turnbull, Hankyrakes and the Jacket is from Duncan Quinn.


Like the ensemble. As you will see, I'm devoted to red trousers

Welcome

V.


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Borrelli
> *Shirt:* Borrelli
> *Tie:* Faconnable
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Pants:* Express
> *Socks:* ???, but one of my favorites
> *Shoes:* Alfred Sargent for TRL
> *Briefcase:* Glober-Trotter / Bill Amberg


I like this ensemble--looks good. I would have never paired striped pants with that sportcoat, but you did it well IMO. Faconnable (by Breuer?) has great wool and cashmere ties...always liked that one you have there.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Boring but somewhat tradly perhaps? Maybe not..


Looks very good, G. And the trousers are very nice, the kind I really like

Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

Mr. Moo said:


>


Mr. Moo, too much going on here pattern wise between the checked coat and striped trousers.. Next time consider pairing each with a solid counterpart.. I am getting dizzy picturing the whole thing together.. :crazy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I like your trousers and shoes here Vic, very nice, and yes, very summer..


Thanks, G. The sun is really calling for colourful clothes.



Mr.Moo said:


> TheManFromLisbon - Excellent fit. Perhaps the pants can be slimmer, but other than that minute detail I love it.


Thanks, Mr Moo. The question is that I don't like to see myself in slim trousers. Last week I saw green trousers from Hackett spring/summer collection. They are wonderful, I tried, but...they were too slim and I couldn't see me wearing it

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Borrelli
> *Shirt:* Borrelli
> *Tie:* Faconnable
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Pants:* Express
> *Socks:* ???, but one of my favorites
> *Shoes:* Alfred Sargent for TRL
> *Briefcase:* Glober-Trotter / Bill Amberg


Like mannix said, it's a bit unusual that pairing. But it's really amusing. And I'm too a fan of that tie.
And by the way, the shoes have a great colour. They are beautiful

Cheers

V,


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


>


And it's a wonderful season. That's funny how, during winter we all (well, almost) dream of spring. (By the way, have you ever tried in Paris in spring?)

Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Yesterday, green and blue...*

...today, red and...blue.

















Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## wingman

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Borrelli
> *Shirt:* Borrelli
> *Tie:* Faconnable
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Pants:* Express
> *Socks:* ???, but one of my favorites
> *Shoes:* Alfred Sargent for TRL
> *Briefcase:* Glober-Trotter / Bill Amberg


The entire combo of trouser, sock, and antique brown captoe kicks a--. 
Would never know how to do this myself and make it look good. Kudos.


----------



## Holdfast

Mr. Moo said:


> *HF* - Great stuff. Have you tried this with leather instead of suede shoes?


Sure, but I was on a suede kick this week. 



Mr. Moo said:


>


Very nice textural work. Great photo quality too.

I got a LOT of friendly stick from everyone at work today. From comments about the jacket not working, to jokes about being dressed for cricket, it was all good fun. I was going for a sort of sporty, jaunty, slightly mismatched-on-purpose look but it was definitely not to everyone's taste and I'm sure will have similarly mixed comments from posters here:


----------



## Blueboy1938

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...today, red and...blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


Gee, those stockings look exactly like the ones worn by more than a couple of the Munchkins in _The Wizard of Oz_:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

"Welcome to Fantasy Island!" :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, I never thought I'd see you wearing a button down collar! Only point of nitpick is the trouser break. The cuffs go below the heel of your shoe, which looks a tad... sloppy? Sorry, wish I had a better word for it. Maybe the shirt and trousers are a little close in colour, too.


----------



## Holdfast

Jovan said:


> Seriously though, I never thought I'd see you wearing a button down collar!


That's the first bespoke BD shirt I've had made. Got a couple more en route. They'll never replace my regular shirts, but I think there's a definite role for them as casual wear.



> Only point of nitpick is the trouser break. The cuffs go below the heel of your shoe, which looks a tad... sloppy? Sorry, wish I had a better word for it.


They're definitely long, but I thought about this length at the tailor's when they were done, and decided not to get them realtered. These very lightweight wool gabs are quite baggy, and feels quite retro to wear. Somehow a longer, saggier length feels right. I'm going to give them a summer at this length & decide in the autumn whether to take them up some more.

I have some other light summer trousers being hemmed at the moment. Those are much slimmer, and are being hemmed quite short to complement that. Horses for courses.


----------



## gnatty8

Cross posted:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Week In Review*

So my first week back at work after a week and a half off...haven't yet rebudgeted my time well enough to do this everyday yet, but here's Monday and Tuesday:













































































































Excuse the denim (for the purists) as my right knee suffered a severe "scrape" from an artificial grass surface in my Over-30 Mens League Match (which we lost 2-1 and I hit the bar in the 85th minute with the score knotted at 1) and it was oozing all sorts of nastiness.

It was cold and wet Monday, warmer and wet Tuesday, wet and wet Wednesday (attire not pictured) but nice and sunny (although windy) Thursday. The first half of the week had me singing in my head "Who'll Stop the Rain" by CCR, but now thats out...thankfully for me and my sinuses.


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


>


Please don't wear your jeans turned up so far. It really does look very hickey. Is it that your student's do that? They really ought to be consistently given a better example. The other pictures, where your jeans are just turned up a moderate amount, look so much better


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> Please don't wear your jeans turned up so far. It really does look very hickey. Is it that your student's do that? They really ought to be consistently given a better example. The other pictures, where your jeans are just turned up a moderate amount, look so much better


Honestly, that's the look I'm going for with the jeans. Not necessarily "hickey" as you put it, but certainly eccentric. My kids, on the other hand, just wear their's far too long and far too low. No need to see 14 year old's boxers.


----------



## Mannix

RG, I love the trench you're wearing in one of the above pictures!!!


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> Please don't wear your jeans turned up so far. It really does look very hickey. Is it that your student's do that? They really ought to be consistently given a better example. The other pictures, where your jeans are just turned up a moderate amount, look so much better


What, no disapproving thumbs down icon preceding the post? You're slipping!


----------



## JosephM

Jovan said:


> What, no disapproving thumbs down icon preceding the post? You're slipping!


Perhaps Blueboy is mellowing.

JM


----------



## TheSlavik

Mr. Moo said:


> *Socks:* ???, but one of my favorites


And one of my favorites too!


----------



## TheSlavik

rgrossicone said:


>


Love the whole kit!


----------



## weckl

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Borrelli
> *Shirt:* Borrelli
> *Tie:* Faconnable
> *Pocket Square:* Saks
> *Pants:* Express
> *Socks:* ???, but one of my favorites
> *Shoes:* Alfred Sargent for TRL
> *Briefcase:* Glober-Trotter / Bill Amberg


A fascinating display of blue pinstripe, gray, brown plaid, and burgundy (!). This is something that on paper wouldn't seem possible, but you pull it off beautifully. It just goes to show that rules, if not meant to be broken, were certainly meant to be bent.


----------



## weckl

Holdfast said:


> Sure, but I was on a suede kick this week.
> 
> Very nice textural work. Great photo quality too.
> 
> I got a LOT of friendly stick from everyone at work today. From comments about the jacket not working, to jokes about being dressed for cricket, it was all good fun. I was going for a sort of sporty, jaunty, slightly mismatched-on-purpose look but it was definitely not to everyone's taste and I'm sure will have similarly mixed comments from posters here:


I love this (who among us isn't an HF fan?). I was just trying on a gray silk sportcoat today with some light linen trousers--a great look. My only criticism (dare I say) is that the shoes are too dark for such a distinctly summer outfit.


----------



## PeterEliot

gnatty8 said:


> Cross posted:


There is always something about this man's pant cuffs. I can't help but notice how great they look.


----------



## David Reeves

Brace yourself.........



I do only wear this for the track which is where I was going......and okay sometimes round the house.:icon_smile_big:

Just so my online reputation is not destroyed (as if the red Trousers were not controversial enough) and for comparison, here is a picture of me I plucked from my rather outdated website wearing typical business attire. Quite a different look. 



I enjoy both in there own ways though.


----------



## Buster Brown




----------



## Mike89LX

PeterEliot said:


> There is always something about this man's pant cuffs. I can't help but notice how great they look.


It's because they are flawless! He and I are on the same page as far as desired length, they look perfect to me


----------



## rgrossicone

David Reeves said:


> Brace yourself.........


You look like a Mancunian if I ever saw one! Cool. Red trousers...I need me a pair of those.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Ah, if only . . .*



Jovan said:


> What, no disapproving thumbs down icon preceding the post? You're slipping!


. . . there were one:icon_smile:

I think, and said, that the other more "reasonable" turn-ups (that looked somewhat like conventional cuffs) were fine. That's hardly disapproving. The only successful five inch turn-ups on jeans were the ones girls used in the '50s to make their jeans into something like pedal-pushers. Buying jeans a half-foot longer than needed just to turn them up is a pretty questionable exercise, in my opinion, considering the unflattering result.

BTW, if we're only supposed to be "approving," then why are there so many disapproving comments larded throughout the fora? Some from you gentlemen who have called me on it just now. Just asking


----------



## Preu Pummel

rgrossicone said:


>


I love my autumn leaf as well.


----------



## gnatty8

PeterEliot said:


> There is always something about this man's pant cuffs. I can't help but notice how great they look.





Mike89LX said:


> It's because they are flawless! He and I are on the same page as far as desired length, they look perfect to me


Thanks gentlemen. I probably pay more attention to trouser length than any other aspect of fit. Puddling, too long trousers totally spoil a fit.


----------



## rgrossicone

Preu Pummel said:


> I love my autumn leaf as well.


Good Eye PP...the temp and precip were perfect for it!


----------



## gman-17

HF very nice, I am waiting for you to put your foot wrong but not holding my breath. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> So my first week back at work after a week and a half off...haven't yet rebudgeted my time well enough to do this everyday yet, but here's Monday and Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more diverse wardrobe? I think not. :icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## gnatty8

sightings of reds tend to pick up as the summer approaches, so I thought I'd wear these before they overrun the message boards:





I'd better get lost in here or I'll never be seen again..


----------



## Scoundrel

Happy with my new $2k French suit. Color is a dark navy, almost midnight. Last pic picks up the pinstripe pattern. Enjoy!


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Kiton shirt
Trafalgar belt
BC pant
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Pretty casual today...

Tan/black/green plaid western shirt
White crew neck undershirt
Black Lee Regular Fit jeans (my first wearing of them)
Navy web belt
Brown Top-Siders


----------



## Scoundrel

Nice purse :biggrin2:



rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Punting in Oxford yesterday!



Unfortunately, I had a direct hit from a passing bird and now my blazer is stained with muck! I managed to use water from the river to rinse out most of the damage but it needs to go to the cleaners.


----------



## Scoundrel

Interesting Charlie. I like the vest. And the pants. They look high rise. May I inquire what your pin says/what's on it?


----------



## hockeyinsider

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Punting in Oxford yesterday!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had a direct hit from a passing bird and now my blazer is stained with muck! I managed to use water from the river to rinse out most of the damage but it needs to go to the cleaners.


I would love to wear that, but I am afraid I would be the victim of funny looks and laughs. I did find a hat identical to that at Orvis, which I want to buy if I can figure out what to wear it with.


----------



## brendon

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Punting in Oxford yesterday!
> 
> love the outfit especially the stiff collar can i ask where you got it from as so far ive only tried wing collars and would love to try a rounded one.


----------



## davemx66

Scoundrel said:


> Happy with my new $2k French suit. Color is a dark navy, almost midnight. Last pic picks up the pinstripe pattern. Enjoy!


Now a 20.00 bucks haircut so you can really show it off !:aportnoy:


----------



## Holdfast

Scoundrel said:


> Happy with my new $2k French suit. Color is a dark navy, almost midnight. Last pic picks up the pinstripe pattern. Enjoy!


The hair & open-collar shirt with 3pc suit gives in a rather fun retro 70s vibe.



hockeyinsider said:


> I would love to wear that, but I am afraid I would be the victim of funny looks and laughs.


He was punting. You can get away with just about anything on the river.


----------



## Wall

He was punting. You can get away with just about anything on the river. [/quote]

Probably a stupid question, what is punting?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Earl Jean
GT socks
Lucchese boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

The lapel badge is of the New Sheridan Club:

The double round collar is had from the Vintage Shirt Co.:

A punt is a long boat that is pushed along with a pole:

)










Pics of last year's event:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheridanclub/sets/72157604900717697/


----------



## ErikinWest

As I posted in the Trad forum, I of course had to share with this thread as well  Happy spring wedding, required happy garments 

https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0347s.jpg

https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0349ooa.jpg

https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0350oug.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Scoundrel

Kind words as usual Holdfast. :icon_smile: My boss made a similar comment about my do and overall look. Apparently, he had the best time of his life in the 70s. I am starting to see a pattern in contemporary American time: the media influences the youth of each decade with their (the media's) interpretation of a decade 20 years earlier. I was raised in the 90s, when bell bottoms, sunglasses with round lenses and tie dye were making a reprisal, so my metaphysics seems to make sense (I, along with my generation, was influenced). The American youth, as a whole, of this decade was/is raised on distorted overtones of the 80s. I imagine the youth of 2010-19 will be raised on superficial interpretations of the 90s.

As for your uniform, I admire the confidence you show with your combinations.

Erik, you wear the bow tie; it doesn't wear you. Looking good in the neckwear department. Your coat's fit is too full for my comfort, but I understand where you're coming from: trad and all that.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Mannix

HF, how often do you use that pimp hand of yours?!? This is sweet, love the poses too!


----------



## Jovan

davemx66 said:


> Now a 20.00 bucks haircut so you can really show it off !:aportnoy:


No man should spend more than $15 on a haircut.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Scoundrel said:


> Kind words as usual Holdfast. :icon_smile: My boss made a similar comment about my do and overall look. Apparently, he had the best time of his life in the 70s. I am starting to see a pattern in contemporary American time: the media influences the youth of each decade with their (the media's) interpretation of a decade 20 years earlier. I was raised in the 90s, when bell bottoms, sunglasses with round lenses and tie dye were making a reprisal, so my metaphysics seems to make sense (I, along with my generation, was influenced). The American youth, as a whole, of this decade was/is raised on distorted overtones of the 80s. I imagine the youth of 2010-19 will be raised on superficial interpretations of the 90s.
> 
> As for your uniform, I admire the confidence you show with your combinations.
> 
> Erik, you wear the bow tie; it doesn't wear you. Looking good in the neckwear department. Your coat's fit is too full for my comfort, but I understand where you're coming from: trad and all that.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone!


Well, about H said, the funny think is that in that pictures your look is pretty alike the singer of a late 60's group called Mungo Jerry, that had a great hit with a song called "In the summertime" :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> As I posted in the Trad forum, I of course had to share with this thread as well  Happy spring wedding, required happy garments
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0347s.jpg
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0349ooa.jpg
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0350oug.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Like the look, Erik.
Even better, now you don't carry anything in your trousers pockets :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> sightings of reds tend to pick up as the summer approaches, so I thought I'd wear these before they overrun the message boards:
> 
> I'd better get lost in here or I'll never be seen again..


Ant that was a good idea.
Enjoying the m3?

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*A somewhat unintentionally rumpled start to the week . . .*

. . . (the downside of having a crowded closet, even with suits still packed from the dry cleaner) . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . (the downside of having a crowded closet, even with suits still packed from the dry cleaner) . . .


The shoes were already pretty, but now they become beautiful. Very good taste, H.

Have a great day

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*They got even more beautiful this AM . . .*

. . . I was able to visit my local shoeshine/shoe repair shop, and had then polished again with dark brown polish - yet another layer of antiquing.



themanfromlisbon said:


> The shoes were already pretty, but now they become beautiful. Very good taste, H.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> V.


----------



## JordanH.

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Punting in Oxford yesterday!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had a direct hit from a passing bird and now my blazer is stained with muck! I managed to use water from the river to rinse out most of the damage but it needs to go to the cleaners.


very nice! i like your collar. great waistcoat, the double breasted versions look the best to me. and thanks for the link.



upr_crust said:


> . . . (the downside of having a crowded closet, even with suits still packed from the dry cleaner) . . .


to me, this is one of your best looks. the shirt is what really stuck out to me along with the shoes. i love how when warm weather comes, so do bright colors! nice tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Jordan - you'll be happy to know that . . .*

. . . my sense of thrift was satisfied by today's shirt, tie and shoes, as well as my sartorial aesthetic.

Today's shirt was ordered online from Tyrwhitt, at heavy discount a couple of years ago, today's tie is RLPL via Syms, and today's shoes were from one of the last Friends and Family sales at BB, on-line, from the clearance section.

Bright colours bring happiness :icon_smile:.



JordanH. said:


> to me, this is one of your best looks. the shirt is what really stuck out to me along with the shoes. i love how when warm weather comes, so do bright colors! nice tie.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> HF, how often do you use that pimp hand of yours?!? This is sweet, love the poses too!


Timing is everything...


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

JordanH. said:


> very nice! i like your collar. great waistcoat, the double breasted versions look the best to me. and thanks for the link.


I found the double round collar to be the most comfortable stiff collar to wear which surprised me! It did not feel constricting in the slightest. It was a pain to put on and take off however...


----------



## weckl

upr_crust said:


> . . . (the downside of having a crowded closet, even with suits still packed from the dry cleaner) . . .


"the downside of having a crowded closet, even with suits still packed from the dry cleaner"

I wish I had that problem! You'll get no sympathy here, sir! Beautiful ensemble, as always.


----------



## weckl

Holdfast said:


> Timing is everything...


Is that a navy pinstripe or charcoal? It's difficult to tell. In any case, your pimp hand be strong.


----------



## Holdfast

Navy multi-stripe. And thanks...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Butterflies always...*

...bring me some summer.
So I tried a Ferragamo tie with them on


























Have a great day, guys!

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great fun tie, Lisbon . . .*

. . . certainly capable of bringing summer weather to wherever it's worn. (Someone in NYC must own it too - it's heading towards 27C this PM!).



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...bring me some summer.
> So I tried a Ferragamo tie with them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, guys!
> 
> V.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...bring me some summer.
> So I tried a Ferragamo tie with them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, guys!
> 
> V.


Love the suit jacket, although, the sleeves are quite long.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Colombo pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo bluchers
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Happy Monday gentlemen:


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Ant that was a good idea.
> Enjoying the m3?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


The M3 is an amazing car, awe-insipring even..


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> The M3 is an amazing car, awe-insipring even..


Was never one for speed in a car, which is obvious by the vehicle I drive...a current generation Lincoln Town Car (with cloth top of course). I buy for roominess and comfort. What, in your opinion, makes the M3 a great car?


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Monday gentlemen:


I like the blazer, especially the patch pockets. Nice fit too.


----------



## mogultv

I should be so rumpled.:icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


> . . . (the downside of having a crowded closet, even with suits still packed from the dry cleaner) . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . certainly capable of bringing summer weather to wherever it's worn. (Someone in NYC must own it too - it's heading towards 27C this PM!).


Well, great news then, UC

Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Was never one for speed in a car, which is obvious by the vehicle I drive...a current generation Lincoln Town Car (with cloth top of course). I buy for roominess and comfort. What, in your opinion, makes the M3 a great car?


Its a car afficianado's car, you wouldn't understand if you have to ask. Its like saying why buy Brioni when you can have Lauren by Ralph Lauren. I am sure somebody will step in to tell me why the example is not a good one, but again, car guys "get it", you don't sound like a car guy, which is totally fine; not everybody is..


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Its a car afficianado's car, you wouldn't understand if you have to ask. Its like saying why buy Brioni when you can have Lauren by Ralph Lauren. I am sure somebody will step in to tell me why the example is not a good one, but again, car guys "get it", you don't sound like a car guy, which is totally fine; not everybody is..


You got it, not a car guy. Thanks for the attempt in explaining.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Love the suit jacket, although, the sleeves are quite long.


You're right, M. It will be fixed :icon_smile:

And now about the m3. It has everything a car should have, Mannix. Sure it's a fast car. But is solid, rigorous brake, very comfortable with great interiors and finish as well. But most of all, the change-gear in non-automatic models made the act of driving an amazing adventure, if I may say so. To those who love to drive, I'm sure M3 is almost a dream come true.
Let me add that BMW is (my personal point of vue) one of the most reliable car builder (the others are Mercedes-Benz* and may be Jaguar) in the world.
You must try to drive one sometime, Mannix. I'm sure you will enjoy :icon_smile:

Cheers

V

* - I'm not talking about heavy racers like Porsche or Ferrari, of course. 
And I'm excluding my favourit and beloved Bentley!!


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> You're right, M. It will be fixed :icon_smile:
> 
> And now about the m3. It has everything a car should have, Mannix. Sure it's a fast car. But is solid, rigorous brake, very comfortable with great interiors and finish as well. But most of all, the change-gear in non-automatic models made the act of driving an amazing adventure, if I may say so. To those who love to drive, I'm sure M3 is almost a dream come true.
> Let me add that BMW is (my personal point of vue) one of the most reliable car builder (the others are Mercedes-Benz* and may be Jaguar) in the world.
> You must try to drive one sometime, Mannix. I'm sure you will enjoy :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V
> 
> * - I'm not talking about heavy racers like Porsche or Ferrari, of course.
> And I'm excluding my favourit and beloved Bentley!!


We'd definitely bump heads when it comes to cars, because there is pretty much only one Mercedes Benz I would drive (the big a$$ one C600 or something like that) and I dislike the looks of most BMW's. I buy cars that are rather large and comfortable, so that's why I bought a Lincoln Town Car. I've driven Cadillac's (positively horrible), rode in an Audi A8, and BMW 7 series, but the only one that I would buy is the Lincoln. As for Jag's, they're nice looking but I've never driven one. From what I've seen they are too small for my liking. When I start making the big bucks, and get out of college I plan on upgrading to a more expensive "boat" or perhaps just buy another LTC. I've always had a soft spot for Lincoln, so perhaps I'm biased but I simply love them.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> We'd definitely bump heads when it comes to cars, because there is pretty much only one Mercedes Benz I would drive (the big a$$ one C600 or something like that) and I dislike the looks of most BMW's. I buy cars that are rather large and comfortable, so that's why I bought a Lincoln Town Car. I've driven Cadillac's (positively horrible), *rode in an Audi A8, and* *BMW 7 series, but the only one that I would buy is the Lincoln*. As for Jag's, they're nice looking but I've never driven one. From what I've seen they are too small for my liking. When I start making the big bucks, and get out of college I plan on upgrading to a more expensive "boat" or perhaps just buy another LTC. I've always had a soft spot for Lincoln, so perhaps I'm biased but I simply love them.


Surely, you have got to be kidding. I am not sure many people would, given the choice, choose a Lincoln over a BMW 7 series (I don't compare the M3 here as it is targeting a much different driver) or even an Audi A8.

In any case, this says it much better than I ever could:


----------



## rgrossicone

Nice wheels! Before I met my wife I had a 2002 Mustang GT Convertible...it wasn't manual as living and driving in the city suck, but the horsies under the hood, and power in the wheels were a truly awsome feeling.

I remember hitting 140 MPH with the top down at 3AM one summer night. The sound the car made while driving under the overpasses on the highway and the BBT were just incredible. If I saw some punk kid driving like that now that I have a baby in my car, I'd prob want to kill him, but it was a wild ride while it lasted!


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Surely, you have got to be kidding. I am not sure many people would, given the choice, choose a Lincoln over a BMW 7 series (I don't compare the M3 here as it is targeting a much different driver) or even an Audi A8.
> 
> In any case, this says it much better than I ever could:


I'm totally serious, I just think the BMW 7 series is ugly. The trunk line is to short, and the rear lighting is ugly for starters. The interior is nice, but that doesn't compensate for the exterior. My parent's friends own one, and I've been in it. When I was test driving cars, I wanted a huge sedan and the Lincoln Town Car delivered. I'm not much for foreign cars...except the occassional MB. I like the long hood and long trunk line of the LTC, and also the simple tail lights and grill...what can I say I like the looks and ride so I bought it. Different strokes for different folks.

The M3 seems pretty sweet, if that's what you're in to (thanks for the vid btw). But I have no desire to burn rubber and go through the gears, etc. You can enjoy your silver bullit, and I will enjoy my two tone proverbial boat...that's why they make different types of cars you know.


----------



## weckl

Mannix said:


> We'd definitely bump heads when it comes to cars, because there is pretty much only one Mercedes Benz I would drive (the big a$$ one C600 or something like that) and I dislike the looks of most BMW's. I buy cars that are rather large and comfortable, so that's why I bought a Lincoln Town Car. I've driven Cadillac's (positively horrible), rode in an Audi A8, and BMW 7 series, but the only one that I would buy is the Lincoln. As for Jag's, they're nice looking but I've never driven one. From what I've seen they are too small for my liking. When I start making the big bucks, and get out of college I plan on upgrading to a more expensive "boat" or perhaps just buy another LTC. I've always had a soft spot for Lincoln, so perhaps I'm biased but I simply love them.


Indeed, my good men, you have not driven until you've sat behind the lowered wheel of a Dodge Stratus--a man's car that goes from zero to 60 in, we'll say, around 12 seconds. But the rush is like that of trying on a bespoke pair of pants for the first time, or having said pants unzipped by a beautiful, strange woman.

Anywho, check out the Stratus. It will change your life. BMWs are for children and old guys.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

More pics from the punting jaunt:


----------



## upr_crust

*Upr_crust unplugged (disconnected, shut down . . .)*

A casual day, determined by the weather (temp's above 86F/30C) . . .


----------



## Mannix

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> More pics from the punting jaunt:


This is awesome. :aportnoy:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Mannix said:


> This is awesome. :aportnoy:


More here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheridanclub/sets/72157617393170562/

:aportnoy:


----------



## Wall

I need to go punting... sadly I think the closest activity to punting here in the states involves pontoon boats, ******** and Natural Light.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> A casual day, determined by the weather (temp's above 86F/30C) . . .


Singularly perfect look. Classic. You're actually getting into my day-to-day work look now. (Of course, I work in a dungeon without windows or people, so...) But I love the hat. Just pinched a fedora last weekend- not quite a Panama, but close. And the suede loafers are stunning.


----------



## Bowling Greener

This look is casual 101. :icon_smile:

I don't favor pleats, but I notice that nearly all of your pants have them, and you certainly wear it well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Prada pant
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Holdfast

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> More pics from the punting jaunt


Great pics. :slayer:

Re: the car debate earlier - I have to echo gnatty on this: the M3 is either a car you get or you don't. I think it's a wonderfully fun car (though its image has become a bit tarnished this side of the pond due solely to some of the people driving it). It's superbly engineered, delivers a lot of power very smoothly and handles beautifully. And I'm not saying that because I own one... I actually drive one of its market near-competitors (an Audi S4) so if anything I should be slating the M3!


----------



## Simon Myerson

S Type R 

Oh, and a grey sharkskin suit, pow pink/blue shirt, gently striped summer tie in grey blue/pink, black wholecuts with raised seams. Pink ps edged in white. Grey socks with wave pattern in pink.


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Great pics. :slayer:


Looks good HF. For some reason those pants make your legs look extra long...great color too!


----------



## LVP

Suit looks gray from a distance but it is a very small brown and stone houndstooth.


----------



## gnatty8

Today, felt like an earth tone day..


----------



## Mannix

Nice suit gnatty. Don't remember the last time I saw you in a suit on here, looks great though! Special occasion?


----------



## 12gofas

gnatty8 said:


> Today, felt like an earth tone day..


Man, that is a great looking suit. It has the dressiness of the suit, with the laid back feel of a more easy-going outfit. Awesome.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> A casual day, determined by the weather (temp's above 86F/30C) . . .


Excellent shoes I am just not sure I can handle you in the casual wear--has the world gone mad?


----------



## 12gofas

*Very nice.*



LVP said:


> Suit looks gray from a distance but it is a very small brown and stone houndstooth.


Awesome suit.


----------



## gman-17

LVP said:


> Suit looks gray from a distance but it is a very small brown and stone houndstooth.


South Chicagoland or North? Very nice look.


----------



## 12gofas

[/quote]

Wonderful color on the trousers. Making me rethink my avoidance of red.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Great pics. :slayer:
> 
> Re: the car debate earlier - I have to echo gnatty on this: the M3 is either a car you get or you don't. I think it's a wonderfully fun car (though its image has become a bit tarnished this side of the pond due solely to some of the people driving it). It's superbly engineered, delivers a lot of power very smoothly and handles beautifully. And I'm not saying that because I own one... I actually drive one of its market near-competitors (an Audi S4) so if anything I should be slating the M3!


Great as usual HF. Ok I can't help but join the car debate as well. I love the M3--for the engineering and the techie specs. I wouldn't buy one because I would buy the Audi RS4. A German once said to me: People who are rich drive Mercedes, people who are popular drive BMWs and people who are different drive Audis. You have to be who you are.


----------



## Scoundrel

Wall said:


> I need to go punting... sadly I think the closest activity to punting here in the states involves pontoon boats, ******** and Natural Light.


Yes, but at least their women are in bikinis :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Scoundrel

As a general observation: nice to see all these pleated pants. We need less of those metrosexual, ultra-trendy pansey GQ disciples who push for everything "flat front." Yes, flat front has it's place, but we need more men in classic pleated pants.


----------



## Mannix

Scoundrel said:


> As a general observation: nice to see all these pleated pants. We need less of those metrosexual, ultra-trendy pansey GQ disciples who push for everything "flat front." Yes, flat front has it's place, but we need more men in classic pleated pants.


I love those metrosexual pants lol!!! I'm a slim flat front pant sort of guy with legs that just won't quit...so pleats aren't for me IMO. But some people can really pull them off, like upr_crust (I'm not disrespecting your legs in any way).


----------



## upr_crust

*Remain calm, I am back in a suit, pleated trousers and all . . .*

. . . the world can return to spinning on its proper axis . . .


----------



## Mannix

Very sharp upr_crust!! I like the pink tie with that suit and shirt.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Nice suit gnatty. Don't remember the last time I saw you in a suit on here, looks great though! Special occasion?


No particularly special occasion.. I only wear a suit once a week, sometimes twice, and for some reason, never bother taking pictures when I do.. Come to think of it, you're right, I probably haven't posted suit pictures in over a month..

Interestingly enough, wearing another suit today.. Go figure.. :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> Great as usual HF. Ok I can't help but join the car debate as well. I love the M3--for the engineering and the techie specs. I wouldn't buy one because I would buy the Audi RS4. A German once said to me: People who *want people to think they* are rich drive Mercedes, people who are popular drive BMWs and people who are different drive Audis. You have to be who you are.


FTFY, lol


----------



## gnatty8

Scoundrel said:


> As a general observation: nice to see all these pleated pants. We need less of those metrosexual, ultra-trendy pansey GQ disciples who push for everything "flat front." Yes, flat front has it's place, but we need more men in classic pleated pants.





Mannix said:


> I love those metrosexual pants lol!!! I'm a slim flat front pant sort of guy with legs that just won't quit...so pleats aren't for me IMO. But some people can really pull them off, like upr_crust (I'm not disrespecting your legs in any way).


I tend to wear both, depends on the mood.. For some reason, I tend to wear more flat front trousers in summer, maybe its because they have a sleaker look to them?


----------



## Selectiv

Hot today....


----------



## gnatty8

^ case in point, pleated trousers done well can still look slimming..


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> A casual day, determined by the weather (temp's above 86F/30C) . . .


Nice! Looks like spring shines for everyone.
Beautiful shoes.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Great pics. :slayer:
> 
> Re: the car debate earlier - I have to echo gnatty on this: the M3 is either a car you get or you don't. I think it's a wonderfully fun car (though its image has become a bit tarnished this side of the pond due solely to some of the people driving it). It's superbly engineered, delivers a lot of power very smoothly and handles beautifully. And I'm not saying that because I own one... I actually drive one of its market near-competitors (an Audi S4) so if anything I should be slating the M3!


Nice shoes. Like specially the colour.
And they are?

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LVP said:


> Suit looks gray from a distance but it is a very small brown and stone houndstooth.


Very elegant ensemble. 
It's too very usual in my pictures colours not matching the real ones. Think it's about inside/outside lights.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today, felt like an earth tone day..


Nice to see you in a suit, but I must confess I prefer to see you in one of your amazing coats, G.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Scoundrel said:


> As a general observation: nice to see all these pleated pants. We need less of those metrosexual, ultra-trendy pansey GQ disciples who push for everything "flat front." Yes, flat front has it's place, but we need more men in classic pleated pants.


I too use both. Never thought that it has something to do about fashion :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . the world can return to spinning on its proper axis . . .


And sharp as always, UC.
wish I could use that kind of hats :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Another fun tie*

And Why the cord coat? Well... colder today

































Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Selectiv said:


> Hot today....


Sharp, Selectiv, though I prefer you C&J shoes.

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*The world is a large enough place for both pleated and flat-front trousers . . .*

. . . can't we all just learn to get along :icon_smile_wink:.

Most of my trousers are pleated, though I do have some khakis in flat-fronts, some cords, and a suit or two that came with flat-front trousers.

When I was a bit heftier, I tended to wear pleated trousers, as they were more comfortable, but now it is merely a matter of style - so long as the pleats fall correctly . . .:icon_smile:.



Scoundrel said:


> As a general observation: nice to see all these pleated pants. We need less of those metrosexual, ultra-trendy pansey GQ disciples who push for everything "flat front." Yes, flat front has it's place, but we need more men in classic pleated pants.


----------



## upr_crust

*As always, Lisbon, thanks for the compliments . . .*

. . . both on today's hat, and yesterday's shoes.

Yesterday's shoes hadn't been worn in a long time, hence their premiere in this forum, and today's hat is my newest acquisition, which might have looked better with a different coloured suit, but looks well enough (the photo isn't the most flattering image of it, but it will do well enough).

Very nice corduroy jacket on you today, Lisbon - unusual to find corduroy fitted quite that well, and you're all soft fuzzy textures today - very comfortable and appealing. Enjoy the slight chill in the air . . .



themanfromlisbon said:


> And sharp as always, UC.
> wish I could use that kind of hats :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## upr_crust

*Very elegant ensemble, LVP . . .*

. . . whichever colour it is perceived to be.



LVP said:


> Suit looks gray from a distance but it is a very small brown and stone houndstooth.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


I like this V, very nice. Particularly the shirt, tie and square, although the trousers and shoes are very nice also!


----------



## Holdfast

Re: the pleated and flat-front debate. Both can work, even on any given particular individual... if they fit. Pleats need to hang correctly and flat fronts shouldn't strain. Both correct fits are often difficult to achieve.



LVP said:


> Suit looks gray from a distance but it is a very small brown and stone houndstooth.


I like this a lot - good colour combo.



gnatty8 said:


> Today, felt like an earth tone day..


Details on the tie?



themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice shoes. Like specially the colour.
> And they are?


Thanks - Ferragamo Tramezzas.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Details on the tie?


Holdfast: tie is Versace, current season if I am not mistaken..


----------



## mysharona

*It's good to be back!*

I've been away for so long. For those who've missed me, I'm sorry! I thought I would post photos of my newest from Astor & Black. I opted for neopolitan cut, dual vents, 3 roll 2, super 180's. 
I hope everyone is well! Sorry pic quality isn't 100%.
Shirt is Murano, tie JNY, shoes AE, socks Old Navy, Watch Longines.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Holdfast: tie is Versace, current season if I am not mistaken..


Thanks! It's very individual. I like it.


----------



## David Reeves

I always find summer colors tricky being very pasty. I think this Pale blue is a good option instead of beige or cream.



I call this my "Borat suit" because of the color.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

gnatty8 said:


> ^ case in point, pleated trousers done well can still look slimming..


While I don't dispute this, in this case the pleats aren't responsible for the slim look, the fact he's very trim is responsible for that. A bit like putting the world's tallest man in a pinstripe suit and saying "Look; pinstripes add height."

The fitted shirt looks good in particular, by the way.


----------



## upr_crust

*Point well taken . . .*

If the pleats on a pair of trousers hang in a vertical position, their lines can accentuate height, but if one is too portly or paunchy for the pleats to lie correctly, the effect tends to accentuate the negative aspects of one's figure.

Conversely, if one has a perfect figure, one can wear anything (much to the disgust of the rest of us poor misshapen sods ).



Portly_polar_bear said:


> While I don't dispute this, in this case the pleats aren't responsible for the slim look, the fact he's very trim is responsible for that. A bit like putting the world's tallest man in a pinstripe suit and saying "Look; pinstripes add height."
> 
> The fitted shirt looks good in particular, by the way.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> I've been away for so long. For those who've missed me, I'm sorry! I thought I would post photos of my newest from Astor & Black. I opted for neopolitan cut, dual vents, 3 roll 2, super 180's.
> I hope everyone is well! Sorry pic quality isn't 100%.
> Shirt is Murano, tie JNY, shoes AE, socks Old Navy, Watch Longines.


Welcome back, so nice to see you again! You've got some interesting stripes going on there, but they look good on you!


----------



## Mannix

David Reeves said:


> I always find summer colors tricky being very pasty. I think this Pale blue is a good option instead of beige or cream.
> 
> I call this my "Borat suit" because of the color.


Quite nice, but I'm longing for a darker tie...your lighter tie is getting lost. Nice fit of the suit btw!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Now this . . .*



Selectiv said:


> Hot today....


. . . is as good an argument for "no back trousers pockets" as I've seen. An otherwise sleek look interrupted by pocket outline, not to mention the pocket openings themselves. Those well-fitting trousers would look much better with no rear pockets, IMO.


----------



## David Reeves

Mannix said:


> Quite nice, but I'm longing for a darker tie...your lighter tie is getting lost. Nice fit of the suit btw!


It's actually a white cotton tie and the shirt is white. I would usually wear Black silk knitted, silver or gun metal which I imagine would be right up your street being a Bond fan.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


Looks good, I really like the pattern!!

Welcome back by the way..


----------



## Mannix

David Reeves said:


> It's actually a white cotton tie and the shirt is white. I would usually wear Black silk knitted, silver or gun metal which I imagine would be right up your street being a Bond fan.


Quite right, I'm thinking Sean Connery in Goldfinger, whilst in Kentucky.


----------



## David Reeves

Mannix said:


> Quite right, I'm thinking Sean Connery in Goldfinger, whilst in Kentucky.


That's an awsome suit. Three piece Wasn't it? If it's the one I am thinking of I have a Bespoke 3 piece that is even more similar.


----------



## Galahad

gnatty8 said:


> Today, felt like an earth tone day..


You're one stylish guy gnatty. Love this suit.

About the car....Balance... poise... finesse...Power.

The M3 is a masterpiece. Nothing in it's class comes close.

But then again you didn't need me to tell you that did you? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Malo pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> Quite nice, but I'm longing for a darker tie...your lighter tie is getting lost. Nice fit of the suit btw!


I agree. I think a lighter blue tie that still stood out against the white shirt would be a great spring look, personally.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . is as good an argument for "no back trousers pockets" as I've seen. An otherwise sleek look interrupted by pocket outline, not to mention the pocket openings themselves. Those well-fitting trousers would look much better with no rear pockets, IMO.


Please, let us see the trousers you wear. I'm sure everyone is curious.



David Reeves said:


> It's actually a white cotton tie and the shirt is white. I would usually wear Black silk knitted, silver or gun metal which I imagine would be right up your street being a Bond fan.


Knit ties are perfect for spring and summer. I'm breaking mine out again.



David Reeves said:


> That's an awsome suit. Three piece Wasn't it? If it's the one I am thinking of I have a Bespoke 3 piece that is even more similar.


Would this be with appropriately higher rise, forward pleat trousers? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gnatty8

here's a peak lapel suit I haven't worn for a year or so.. rare appearance of black shoes for me, but attending to serious business and just felt black was more appropriate:


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Today, felt like an earth tone day..


This isn't a Rubinacci is it?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> This isn't a Rubinacci is it?


No, the anti-Rubinacci actually, Canali.. The shoulders are very pronounced on Canali, some days I like, some days, I not like.. Yesterday, I liked.. lol


----------



## wingman

gnatty8 said:


> .....rare appearance of black shoes for me, but attending to serious business and just felt black was more appropriate:


Love the black cappers- compliment your suit color(s) very well. 
You should do black more often; you always have great trouser colors.


----------



## Mannix

David Reeves said:


> That's an awsome suit. Three piece Wasn't it? If it's the one I am thinking of I have a Bespoke 3 piece that is even more similar.


Yes the three piece suit, glen plaid with a black silk knit tie. It's stunning, and my favorite suit Sean Connery ever wore in a James Bond movie.


----------



## David Reeves

Mannix said:


> Yes the three piece suit, glen plaid with a black silk knit tie. It's stunning, and my favorite suit Sean Connery ever wore in a James Bond movie.[/
> 
> I am also quite partial to Roger Moore's safari suit in Moonraker. Very YSL. Amost feel that the suits in QS are too fashiony. I like them but I kept thinking he looked a bit like a door man at Gucci. Much better than Casino Royale.
> 
> I think it's interesting Daniel Craig wears cuffs.


----------



## Mannix

David Reeves said:


> Mannix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the three piece suit, glen plaid with a black silk knit tie. It's stunning, and my favorite suit Sean Connery ever wore in a James Bond movie.[/
> 
> I am also quite partial to Roger Moore's safari suit in Moonraker. Very YSL. Amost feel that the suits in QS are too fashiony. I like them but I kept thinking he looked a bit like a door man at Gucci. Much better than Casino Royale.
> 
> I think it's interesting Daniel Craig wears cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm a fan of Sean Connery's double-button turnback cuffs, although he slipped in a few FC's as well (which I also love). I haven't even seen the new Bond movie, I'm not a fan of Craig. He seems like a tool, and not the quintessential Bond type. I like Roger Moore's suits in TMWTGG, they're quite nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Moo

\\



















*Jacket:* Borrelli Sorrento
*Shirt:* Ben Sherman
*Tie:* Bilas
*PS:* Altea
*Pants:* KC
*Shoes:* Doucal's
*Briefcase:* Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg


----------



## upr_crust

*Party clothes - a benefit preview of . . .*

. . . the International Fine Arts Fair at the Park Avenue Armory.

Perhaps I'll pass muster with my socioeconomic betters . . .


----------



## Mannix

Just can't get over your awesome hats UC. I like that tie with your light blue shirt--great choice.


----------



## Cary Grant

Props on the structured shoulders, Gnatty-

While not "over-rated" I tire of everybody thinking shoulders these days must all be completely soft. I think this look on you makes you look even fitter/more athletic yet not in an over-exaggerated way.


----------



## Reds & Tops

upr_crust said:


> . . . the International Fine Arts Fair at the Park Avenue Armory.
> 
> Perhaps I'll pass muster with my socioeconomic betters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tie is brilliant!


----------



## Sinatra

Mr. Moo said:


> \\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Borrelli Sorrento
> *Shirt:* Ben Sherman
> *Tie:* Bilas
> *PS:* Altea
> *Pants:* KC
> *Shoes:* Doucal's
> *Briefcase:* Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg


Love the Pocket Square.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Props on the structured shoulders, Gnatty-
> 
> While not "over-rated" I tire of everybody thinking shoulders these days must all be completely soft. I think this look on you makes you look even fitter/more athletic yet not in an over-exaggerated way.


Thanks man, appreciate that! I tend to favor softer shoulders 80% of the time, but there's something about the structure in the Canali shoulders that keeps me coming back, lol..


----------



## David Reeves

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . is as good an argument for "no back trousers pockets" as I've seen. An otherwise sleek look interrupted by pocket outline, not to mention the pocket openings themselves. Those well-fitting trousers would look much better with no rear pockets, IMO.


You are crazy.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*A hat is just the thing for a day with spring temperatures . . .*

. . . just enough insulation without having to resort to an overcoat.

Said "awesome" hat (thanks for the compliment, BTW), is from my local hat store, as are virtually all of my better hats - The Hat Corner, Nassau St. between Beekman and the uptown end of Nassau St.

The tie is a particular favourite of mine, and it did take several tries with shirts and ties to come up with today's combo - but, seemingly worth the effort (and thanks also to Reds & Tops for the compliment on the tie as well).



Mannix said:


> Just can't get over your awesome hats UC. I like that tie with your light blue shirt--great choice.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I'm flattered . . .*



Jovan said:


> Please, let us see the trousers you wear. I'm sure everyone is curious.


. . . but my guess is that no one, except apparently you, wants to see my rear end. I do have a couple trousers with no rear pockets, though. My blue mess dress trousers, a dinner suit, and one other I believe.

However, I'm not criticizing the person for wearing his very nicely fitted pleated grey trousers because they happen to have rear pockets. I'm merely using the picture of them to point out that some things we take for granted and maybe obsess over as irreplaceable "details" actually have little utility and, in this case, make the garment look worse, not better. (How many times are we told not to carry wallets or other valuables in our rear trousers pockets?)

You don't get that, Mr. Jovan, I gather.


----------



## Jovan

My mistake then. But so often you rather bluntly (or just rudely) dole out your opinions on how someone looks terrible in your eyes, and seem especially fond of bullying thunderw21 for his choice in "dated" atture. Yet not once have we seen a single picture of Mr. Armchair Fashion Critic in his choice of clothing. Ever.

That's why me and others have told you to put your money (or photos, rather) where your mouth is. Can you take the same heat you dish out?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Oh, please!*



Jovan said:


> My mistake then. But so often you rather bluntly (or just rudely) dole out your opinions on how someone looks terrible in your eyes, and seem especially fond of bullying thunderw21 for his choice in "dated" atture. Yet not once have we seen a single picture of Mr. Armchair Fashion Critic in his choice of clothing. Ever.
> 
> That's why me and others have told you to put your money (or photos, rather) where your mouth is. Can you take the same heat you dish out?


Everyone here is, at one time or another, an armchair fashion critic, you included, Sir! One time I questioned thunderw21, not being familiar with his vintage penchant, while at the same time saying that I thought what he was wearing "looked fine", if you want to review that _single_ _post_, and now I'm "especially fond" of doing that. C'mon. You are apparently more sensitive than he is about that.

I have had my share of "heat" for my views, by the way, and I'm "still tickin'."


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough.


----------



## Cary Grant

I'll agree with most comments over at SF on the scale of the stripes probably being too similar; however, something telss me that wearing BROWN shoes with the same outfit might have made it work in an "Italiano" sort of way.


----------



## rgrossicone

*My Week's Attire*



















90 Degrees this Tuesday...a more casual look in the air conditionless heat.




























Hopsack for the day, and a bit more formal looking blazer for an evening honoring my mother at St John's University. Sleeves are a little short, will fix that if possible.










Please excuse the looser tie and the crackhead smile...was a long day, and these were taken at the end of it.





































Not sure about this look, would like comments on the color and patterns if you're so kind as to comment at all!

Thankfully just one more day until the weekend!


----------



## gnatty8

^ RG, I'll see your hopsack and raise you a plaid shirt..


----------



## rgrossicone

Gnatty-you've got me...^^^...I fold.

Well done!


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Gnatty-you've got me...^^^...I fold.
> 
> Well done!


lol, you are too kind.. thanks!


----------



## ErikinWest

@Gnatty: You're pant lengths are always meticulously accurate  And always match the meticulously well kept shoes  Well done!

Posted this in the Trad forum as well.

https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0353h.jpg

https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0354s.jpg

https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0355f.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## gman-17

HF have we seen that suit before? I am feeling from the look of it that it is not that warm in the UK. It is not here either.

BTW--you do it so well it looks too easy.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> 90 Degrees this Tuesday...a more casual look in the air conditionless heat.
> 
> Hopsack for the day, and a bit more formal looking blazer for an evening honoring my mother at St John's University. Sleeves are a little short, will fix that if possible.
> 
> Please excuse the looser tie and the crackhead smile...was a long day, and these were taken at the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this look, would like comments on the color and patterns if you're so kind as to comment at all!
> 
> Thankfully just one more day until the weekend!


Ercole jacket looking spiffy. Actually, better than that.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> I've been away for so long. For those who've missed me, I'm sorry! I thought I would post photos of my newest from Astor & Black. I opted for neopolitan cut, dual vents, 3 roll 2, super 180's.
> I hope everyone is well! Sorry pic quality isn't 100%.
> Shirt is Murano, tie JNY, shoes AE, socks Old Navy, Watch Longines.


I really like that suit. :icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Griff

rgrossicone said:


> Please excuse the looser tie and the crackhead smile...was a long day, and these were taken at the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this look, would like comments on the color and patterns if you're so kind as to comment at all!
> 
> Thankfully just one more day until the weekend!


I think I like this combination. The tie just seems to work with the jacket for a cool effect. Nice shoes, too.



ErikinWest said:


> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0354s.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Nice ensemble. Casual, but still elegant. That look is a classic.

I had my first chance to wear black tie yesterday, went with a JAB DB DJ. I stayed pretty close to the rules, but due to a scheduling error I had less time to prepare than I had hoped. As such, the flap pockets were left out, the tie is (cringe) pre-tied, and the shoes are, well, unorthodox.


----------



## Mr. Moo

*
Jacket - *Brunello Cucinelli
*Shirt - *Thomas Pink
*Tie - *Rubinacci
*Pocket Square - *Altea
*Pants - *Zanella
*Shoes - *Alfred Sargent
*Briefcase *- Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg "Phantom"


----------



## rmcnabb

rgrossicone said:


> Not sure about this look, would like comments on the color and patterns if you're so kind as to comment at all!
> 
> Thankfully just one more day until the weekend!


Love it! I love the saddle oxfords with argyle socks. I'm waiting on some Ben Silver argyles right now. They're the sartorial equivalent of chocolate chip cookies - just when you think you've had enough...you want just ONE more...


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket - *Brunello Cucinelli
> *Shirt - *Thomas Pink
> *Tie - *Rubinacci
> *Pocket Square - *Altea
> *Pants - *Zanella
> *Shoes - *Alfred Sargent
> *Briefcase *- Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg "Phantom"


This is quite nice Mr. Moo. I was always a fan of this Cucinelli, and you're wearing it well.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Not sure about this look, would like comments on the color and patterns if you're so kind as to comment at all!
> 
> Thankfully just one more day until the weekend!


I'm not to keen on the saddle shoes with this ensemble, but everything else looks terrific. I'd add a pocket square too, perhaps a navy paisley? Who makes that tie, it's gorgeous?


----------



## Mannix

ErikinWest said:


> @Gnatty: You're pant lengths are always meticulously accurate  And always match the meticulously well kept shoes  Well done!
> 
> Posted this in the Trad forum as well.
> 
> https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0353h.jpg
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0354s.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


My only quarrel with this ensemble is the bowtie, I don't think it goes well with your polo shirt at all. But I love the look of the sweater on with the polo shirt. :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

Griff said:


> I had my first chance to wear black tie yesterday, went with a JAB DB DJ. I stayed pretty close to the rules, but due to a scheduling error I had less time to prepare than I had hoped. As such, the flap pockets were left out, the tie is (cringe) pre-tied, and the shoes are, well, unorthodox.


You're gonna get sh*t for those shoes...lol. Looks nice overall though--exceptionally nice fit on those pants.


----------



## ErikinWest

Griff said:


>


Holy! You look like one of those guys from the tuxedo ads  Well done! :icon_smile_big: I'm not much of stickler for hard rules, but as Mannix said, shoes with tassels might not be 'technically' accurate. But for me personally, I don't care, still looks great.

@Mannix: For me personally, I thought the bow tie worked with the polo. But each to his own!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Jovan

Griff said:


>


Even with those hiccups, you look better than approximately 99% of guys at prom these days. Next time you'll nail it completely and blow everyone away. The simple white folded square already lets you stand out as better dressed.

To be honest, I'm not the biggest fan of 6x2 double breasted for black tie. I prefer 4x1. I won't hold that against you of course!


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Even with those hiccups, you look better than approximately 99% of guys at prom these days. Next time you'll nail it completely and blow everyone away. The simple white folded square already lets you stand out as better dressed.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not the biggest fan of 6x2 double breasted for black tie. I prefer 4x1. I won't hold that against you of course!


I like 8x3, but do you know how hard to find one like that is?!?


----------



## Preu Pummel

Griff said:


>


The shoes and bowtie aren't hard to change out, so as long as you are aware--great!

I would suggest getting the cuff showing more! It really balances the suit and completes the image. 1/2" trim on the sleeves.

Overall, it looks great on you! You might be able to tailor the jacket a slight bit more to the waist, but it's hard for me to tell from the photo.


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


> I really like that suit. :icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


Thank you sir!


----------



## mysharona

Preu Pummel said:


> The shoes and bowtie aren't hard to change out, so as long as you are aware--great!
> 
> I would suggest getting the cuff showing more! It really balances the suit and completes the image. 1/2" trim on the sleeves.
> 
> Overall, it looks great on you! *You might be able to tailor the jacket a slight bit more to the waist*, but it's hard for me to tell from the photo.


I agree on the notion of waist suppression. The thing about a double breasted jacket is that since you have so much more material in the jacket, a double breasted begs to be very fitted in the midsection. All in all, nicely done.


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> I like 8x3, but do you know how hard to find one like that is?!?


That's far too many buttons.


----------



## Wall

Jovan said:


> That's far too many buttons.


Agreed. I just had a 6 x 2 made. In fact I think it may be coming in today. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

Some nice looks over the past day, esp the (re-adjusted?) Ercole jacket and the DB tux. Very good.



gman-17 said:


> HF have we seen that suit before? I am feeling from the look of it that it is not that warm in the UK. It is not here either.


Well, it varies - generally good, but we've had a few wet & cooler days too. Today was nice & sunny though...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Maybe . . .*



Selectiv said:


> Hot today....





David Reeves said:


> You are crazy.:icon_smile_big:


. . . but not blind! Take a another look at that picture and tell me with a straight face that the pockets improve the look of what are incredibly well-fitted trousers, with those geometric lines. It's as bad as panty lines IMO. I suppose, if Selectiv had placed a wallet in one of those rear pockets, there'd be comments of, "Oooooh, love the wallet. Is that a Bosco or a Blas logo? I can't quite make it out through the fabric."

Naturally, we're pretty much stuck with the pockets that come with OTR stuff, but more than a couple of posters that were going MTM or bespoke said they were at least considering not having rear trousers pockets. I'm just seconding that position, and raising it one.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
OC shirt
Ferragamo belt
Incotex pant
Pantherella socks
Gucci chelsea boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Clothes to wear when its pouring outside..


----------



## JordanH.

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but not blind! Take a another look at that picture and tell me with a straight face that the pockets improve the look of what are incredibly well-fitted trousers, with those geometric lines. It's as bad as panty lines IMO. I suppose, if Selectiv had placed a wallet in one of those rear pockets, there'd be comments of, "Oooooh, love the wallet. Is that a Bosco or a Blas logo? I can't quite make it out through the fabric."
> 
> Naturally, we're pretty much stuck with the pockets that come with OTR stuff, but more than a couple of posters that were going MTM or bespoke said they were at least considering not having rear trousers pockets. I'm just seconding that position, and raising it one.


I can't say that I've ever thought of not having pockets made into pants deliberately but now it seems like a good idea.


----------



## 12gofas

*That does sound like a good idea.*

Especially when you have a large rear. Such as mine.


----------



## Peak and Pine

ErikinWest;929133
[URL="https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0353h.jpg" said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik​




Mannix said:


> My only quarrel with this ensemble is the bowtie, I don't think it goes well with your polo shirt at all. :aportnoy:


You gotta be kidding.

The kid above has real style. (And it's the bowtie with the polo that prompts this remark.)
​


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Spiffy!*



ErikinWest said:


> https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0355f.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


This alone might just "revive" the cardigan. The trimmer, edged, piped and patterned cardigans I've been seeing are quite sharp, and this iteration shows "how it's done." Which reminds me, I need to get back to (horrors!) Macy's and get that charcoal and beige number on sale:icon_smile_big:


----------



## thunderw21

Casual for bumming around.


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> This alone might just "revive" the cardigan. The trimmer, edged, piped and patterned cardigans I've been seeing are quite sharp, and this iteration shows "how it's done." Which reminds me, I need to get back to (horrors!) Macy's and get that charcoal and beige number on sale:icon_smile_big:


The cardigan has enjoyed a revival for at least three years now! Look at the RL and J. Crew catalogues of late if you need any indication.

Friend's graduation. Quality is bad because I had to resort to a webcam.



















Charcoal two button suit
BB OCBD
RL Rugby tie
Silver tie clip
Kent Wang pocket square
(unseen) black AE Fairfax


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

thunderw21 said:


> Casual for bumming around.


Thunder, you've pretty much perfected your retro stuff but I never thought I'd wear anything like that myself. THIS I would do. Really, really nice, top to bottom. And to hell with the jeans nazis.


----------



## Holdfast

First day of the long weekend... and it's sunny!


----------



## Holdfast

I like the contrasting colours in this look.


----------



## thunderw21

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Thunder, you've pretty much perfected your retro stuff but I never thought I'd wear anything like that myself. THIS I would do. Really, really nice, top to bottom. And to hell with the jeans nazis.


Thanks. I'm a bit of a jeans nazi myself but there is a time and place for everything.

I got that shirt at Younkers yesterday, they're 50% off right now. A lot of other '50s styles as well.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Ah, me*



Jovan said:


> The cardigan has enjoyed a revival for at least three years now! Look at the RL and J. Crew catalogues of late if you need any indication.


You just aren't going to let me get away with making a compliment, are you:icon_smile_big:

BTW, why are you bothering with "headless" when you have posted your mug elsewhere?


----------



## Griff

Thanks for all the feedback on the tuxedo. I'm definitely replacing the tie and shoes as soon as I can. Waist supression also sounds like a good idea. I think the cuff was riding up, as it was a good half inch most of the time.



Selectiv said:


> Wow, I really like ensemble. Great contrast and color selection.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
NM belt
Zegna reversible pant
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Office, errands, its raining out..


----------



## Mannix

Nice casual ensemble gnatty.


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> That's far too many buttons.


The thought of it does tell me that it is too many buttons, but when I saw one I didn't think so. Check out Thunderball, Emilio Largo is wearing one whilst on the Disco Volante IIRC.


----------



## deandbn

I would'nt change the back pockets on your trousers at all. I think they add detail, and besides, I think they look real sexy!!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I'm afraid . . .*



deandbn said:


> I would'nt change the back pockets on your trousers at all. I think they add detail, and besides, I think they look real sexy!!


. . . that you're missing the point. I never said, and wouldn't say, that anyone should try to remove rear trousers pockets. IMO, that would be impossible, as there's no way, short of reweaving the cuts made for the pockets, to do that anyway.

What I said was that the picture of those really well-tailored trousers showed up that pockets can disturb the line, and that's with nothing in them. It's really only going to be an option for someone who is contemplating MTM or bespoke to leave those off.

BTW, I can't see how visible pocket lines, or the outline of a wallet or other objects stowed in those pockets, is in any way sexy. An uninterrupted contour of superbly fitted trousers like those, sans pockets, would be


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> You just aren't going to let me get away with making a compliment, are you:icon_smile_big:
> 
> BTW, why are you bothering with "headless" when you have posted your mug elsewhere?


I acknowledge you made a compliment. I'm just surprised you haven't noticed the proliferation of "fashion cardigans" that have been around the last few years, which indicates they have already been successfully brought back. 

Trying to fit my head into the webcam's grainy resolution would have made it worse. I prioritised but the pictures suck anyways. Go figure.



Mannix said:


> The thought of it does tell me that it is too many buttons, but when I saw one I didn't think so. Check out Thunderball, Emilio Largo is wearing one whilst on the Disco Volante IIRC.


I remember it, and it doesn't change my mind. Too many buttons for a dinner jacket, much less a suit in my mind.


----------



## Selectiv

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that you're missing the point. I never said, and wouldn't say, that anyone should try to remove rear trousers pockets. IMO, that would be impossible, as there's no way, short of reweaving the cuts made for the pockets, to do that anyway.
> 
> What I said was that the picture of those really well-tailored trousers showed up that pockets can disturb the line, and that's with nothing in them. It's really only going to be an option for someone who is contemplating MTM or bespoke to leave those off.
> 
> BTW, I can't see how visible pocket lines, or the outline of a wallet or other objects stowed in those pockets, is in any way sexy. An uninterrupted contour of superbly fitted trousers like those, sans pockets, would be


he-he, those pockets are not for putting anything into them... and trousers without back pockets look more like ladys trousers to me Though I have a pair bespoke in tweed without back pockets.

(thanx everyone)


----------



## Blueboy1938

*A fly in the ointment?*



Selectiv said:


> he-he, those pockets are not for putting anything into them... and trousers without back pockets look more like ladys trousers to me Though I have a pair bespoke in tweed without back pockets.
> 
> (thanx everyone)


The only thing that really makes trousers into ladies' pants would be to delete the fly front:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## maribeth01

I am wearing a polo shirt today and it has a product my mom uses on my shirts as well as with my dad's polo shirts, and it has something to do to any ring around the collar. Because my mom is the one who is doing all the laundry, she is OC! But I miss her because she is having her out-of-town vacation.


----------



## Akula

Griff said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on the tuxedo. I'm definitely replacing the tie and shoes as soon as I can. Waist supression also sounds like a good idea. I think the cuff was riding up, as it was a good half inch most of the time.


I'd recommend tucking the pocket flaps into the pockets as well. Looks pretty good though; will look great with a new bow.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I like this V, very nice. Particularly the shirt, tie and square, although the trousers and shoes are very nice also!


Thanks G. Nice to read that.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I've been away for so long. For those who've missed me, I'm sorry! I thought I would post photos of my newest from Astor & Black. I opted for neopolitan cut, dual vents, 3 roll 2, super 180's.
> I hope everyone is well! Sorry pic quality isn't 100%.
> Shirt is Murano, tie JNY, shoes AE, socks Old Navy, Watch Longines.


Now, that's a fine look, MySharona. Pity that some of your pictures aren't that good, so we could see better. Changing camera isn't an option?

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Well, two days off the forum, and many nice things to talk about.
Good to see you all well dressed



gnatty8 said:


> here's a peak lapel suit I haven't worn for a year or so.. rare appearance of black shoes for me, but attending to serious business and just felt black was more appropriate:


Pretty suit. Now about the shoes: it's kind of strange but now since I'm in the forum I don't wear black shoes so often. Think you've been an influence 



Mr. Moo said:


> Jacket: Borrelli Sorrento
> Shirt: Ben Sherman
> Tie: Bilas
> PS: Altea
> Pants: KC
> Shoes: Doucal's
> Briefcase: Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg


Like everything, Mr. Moo. You always achieve a balanced ensemble.



upr_crust said:


> . the International Fine Arts Fair at the Park Avenue Armory.
> Perhaps I'll pass muster with my socioeconomic betters . . .


Very, very sharp UC. You will be noted, for sure.



rgrossicone said:


> Hopsack for the day, and a bit more formal looking blazer for an evening honoring my mother at St John's University. Sleeves are a little short, will fix that if possible.


Love that kind of ties, Rg. You sure have a collection 



gnatty8 said:


> ^ RG, I'll see your hopsack and raise you a plaid shirt..


Again, very nice G. Love the tie/shirt combo, not easy to balance



MrMoo said:


> [Jacket - Brunello Cucinelli
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Rubinacci
> Pocket Square - Altea
> Pants - Zanella
> Shoes - Alfred Sargent
> Briefcase - Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg "Phantom"


What can I say? I'm a fan. Like everything (I've a weekness on shoes), but the combo tie/shirt/coat is very, very nice. And the ps completes perfectly



Selectiv said:


> https://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5831/img2794w.jpg


Great shoes, Selectiv, I told you before.
And the ensemble is sharp.

Have a great day, guys

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Summer in the City*










Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3378/3497943246_e588d20ec6_o.jpg


Nice look, esp. the top half.


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


Nice look V. I must say, I'm jealous of your weather...NYC had our sunny 90 deg weekend last, we have nothing but rain for the next week forcasted here...


----------



## hockeyinsider

thunderw21 said:


> Casual for bumming around.


The jeans and shoes are fine, but the shirt has to go.


----------



## weckl

hockeyinsider said:


> The jeans and shoes are fine, but the shirt has to go.


I like the shirt! I think the hat makes the outfit. Great shoes, too.


----------



## weckl

Holdfast said:


> Some nice looks over the past day, esp the (re-adjusted?) Ercole jacket and the DB tux. Very good.
> 
> Well, it varies - generally good, but we've had a few wet & cooler days too. Today was nice & sunny though...


Beautiful as always, but are those shoes black? Wouldn't light brown be a better choice?


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


That's an awesome hat! I like the color scheme of this ensemble, it has such a fresh feel to it.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*PDC* - WEHO*

Just cool enough (barely) for a cardigan (click on thumbs):








[/URL]
https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn05012.jpg
https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn04972.jpg[/img]

("Saving bandwidth," or really, haven't quite mastered the pic thing.)

Cardigan: Cotton Penguin ("Since 1955!")
Polo: Izod jersey
Pocket square: Navy with light blue YSL logo centered, Yves Saint Laurent
Trousers: Khaki twill Dockers
Belt: Brighton
Shoes: Serago Dockside/Marine Grips
Hose: Timberland
Watch: Omega Dynamic Automatic with changeable band

*Pacific Design Center = "The Blue Whale" (the building, not me:icon_smile_big


----------



## Blueboy1938

*But, then . . .*



hockeyinsider said:


> The jeans and shoes are fine, but the shirt has to go.


. . . there'd be no point to the hose:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix

Blueboy1938 said:


> Just cool enough (barely) for a cardigan (click on thumbs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn05012.jpg
> https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn04972.jpg[/img]
> 
> ("Saving bandwidth," or really, haven't quite mastered the pic thing.)
> 
> Cardigan: Cotton Penguin ("Since 1955!")
> Polo: Izod jersey
> Pocket square: Navy with light blue YSL logo centered, Yves Saint Laurent
> Trousers: Khaki twill Dockers
> Belt: Brighton
> Shoes: Serago Dockside/Marine Grips
> Hose: Timberland
> Watch: Omega Dynamic Automatic with changeable band
> 
> *Pacific Design Center = "The Blue Whale" (the building, not me:icon_smile_big


OMG we finally see (part of) you. You were more mysterious than Charlie on Charlie's Angles. I like your cardigan! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Blue...GREAT to see you up and running on this thread!

Nice look as well...I am sooo jealous of your SoCal sun!



Blueboy1938 said:


> Just cool enough (barely) for a cardigan (click on thumbs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn05012.jpg
> https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn04972.jpg[/img]
> 
> ("Saving bandwidth," or really, haven't quite mastered the pic thing.)
> 
> Cardigan: Cotton Penguin ("Since 1955!")
> Polo: Izod jersey
> Pocket square: Navy with light blue YSL logo centered, Yves Saint Laurent
> Trousers: Khaki twill Dockers
> Belt: Brighton
> Shoes: Serago Dockside/Marine Grips
> Hose: Timberland
> Watch: Omega Dynamic Automatic with changeable band
> 
> *Pacific Design Center = "The Blue Whale" (the building, not me:icon_smile_big


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn05012.jpg


Nice casual outfit, but I am not crazy about the shoes.. I'd recommend a suede buck or saddle shoe.. To each his own.. Good on you for posting some pics, this thread is pretty boring without active participation..


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Thanks!*



Mannix said:


> OMG we finally see (part of) you. You were more mysterious than Charlie on Charlie's Angles. I like your cardigan! :icon_smile_big:


Erik inspired me with his polo/cardigan combo. The virtue of that is no bunched up BD shirt sleeves shoving through the light cotton.

I'm just conforming to the "Headless Sartorialist" look abounding:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Posted this on SF the other day, but forgot to put it on here. Sorry for the blurry pic--out of my control.


----------



## Cary Grant

Bigger pics please- no need to scale them down if you are going to post thumbnails 



Blueboy1938 said:


> Just cool enough (barely) for a cardigan (click on thumbs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> https://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn05012.jpg
> https://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn04972.jpg[/img]
> 
> ("Saving bandwidth," or really, haven't quite mastered the pic thing.)
> 
> Cardigan: Cotton Penguin ("Since 1955!")
> Polo: Izod jersey
> Pocket square: Navy with light blue YSL logo centered, Yves Saint Laurent
> Trousers: Khaki twill Dockers
> Belt: Brighton
> Shoes: Serago Dockside/Marine Grips
> Hose: Timberland
> Watch: Omega Dynamic Automatic with changeable band
> 
> *Pacific Design Center = "The Blue Whale" (the building, not me:icon_smile_big


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Burberry shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Gucci cologne
Patek 18k gold watch


----------



## Zingari

Mannix said:


> Posted this on SF the other day, but forgot to put it on here. Sorry for the blurry pic--out of my control.


Great summer look Mannix. What are the details of the jacket and jeans?


----------



## Mannix

Zingari said:


> Great summer look Mannix. What are the details of the jacket and jeans?


Thanks, I was waiting a while to haul out the white jeans and finally felt this is an appropriate time. The jeans are from Banana Republic, and the jacket is a cheap one by Martin + Osa but it fits me fairly well so I like it.


----------



## upr_crust

*Getting in touch with my inner slob, or, "Hey, it's a monsoon out there" . . .*

Defensive dressing for the weather . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice look, esp. the top half


Thanks H 



rgrossicone said:


> Nice look V. I must say, I'm jealous of your weather...NYC had our sunny 90 deg weekend last, we have nothing but rain for the next week forcasted here...


Thanks Rg. 
And you may say so. Since last friday we had (and still have) some glorious days. Hope it lasts.



Mannix said:


> That's an awesome hat! I like the color scheme of this ensemble, it has such a fresh feel to it.


Thanks M.
It's a Panama hat. Very cool, but still have some problems to hear anything in the head 

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Posted this on SF the other day, but forgot to put it on here. Sorry for the blurry pic--out of my control.


Nice, Mannix. Pity the picture not so good.

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Defensive dressing for the weather . . .


Cool? Cold?
Well UC, never dreamed to see you in a baseball cap.
Be sure: You'll never see me wearing one :icon_smile_big:

Carpe diem

V,


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Another great day today, but...*

...still business day. No way going out without a suit.
So, linen suit today


























Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice, Mannix. Pity the picture not so good.
> 
> V.


Thanks! I didn't notice that the pictures were blurry until the next day when I posted them, otherwise I would've had more taken. Oh well...next time I'll make sure they're clear(er).


----------



## upr_crust

*The sun is to be a rare thing this week . . .*

. . . and the weather can't decide whether it's clammy or muggy.

I said "getting in touch with my inner slob", didn't I? :icon_smile_wink:

You are taking full advantage of the Lisbon sun, Lisbon - elegant and relaxed as always.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Cool? Cold?
> Well UC, never dreamed to see you in a baseball cap.
> Be sure: You'll never see me wearing one :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Carpe diem
> 
> V,


----------



## Mike89LX

Griff said:


>


I just had to chime in and say this is only a few changes (which you already acknowledged) away from looking incredible, I'm typically not a fan of DB dinner jackets but for some reason I really like this look. Very well done, especially if you wore this to prom as I think someone said you did, really caught my eye so I had to comment


----------



## Holdfast

Cool, potentially damp Bank Holiday Monday...


----------



## Mannix

I thought the Iron Curtain fell? jk HF :icon_smile_big: I like your turtleneck sweater, not too many people can pull them off.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast- I commented at SF that I wasn't "feeling" today's ensemble- seeing it again, I think I know why- for some reason the whole thing strikes me as a bit "feminine". Not sure why but that's the impression I'm left with. 

Don't care for the rolled jeans with it more specifically.


----------



## nicksull

Kilgour one button single vent navy (off the peg) buggy lined suit. Emma Willis pale blue and white striped barrel cuff shirt. Black Lobb oxfords. Brigade of guards striped socks (Smart Turn Out), 1937-39 (ish) Hermes Aviator watch (bought recently on e-bay)


----------



## Mr. Moo

Mannix - great look, the last one. Very nice overall. 

Holdfast - usually like what you do, but not today. 

TheManFromLisbon - great tie, but I want to tighten in up a bit. It works well with the shirt.


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Jacket:* Brunello Cucinelli
*Shirt:* Missoni
*Cardigan:* Martin + Osa
*Tie:* Kiton
*PS:* Altea
*Pants:* KC
*Shoes:* Doucal's


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Brunello Cucinelli
> *Shirt:* Missoni
> *Cardigan:* Martin + Osa
> *Tie:* Kiton
> *PS:* Altea
> *Pants:* KC
> *Shoes:* Doucal's


I think I commented on SF, but I'll do it again. The color palette is great, and you already know how much I love that Brunello Cucinelli sport coat. Very nice, especially the top half.

Thank you btw, for your compliment.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I think I commented on SF, but I'll do it again. The color palette is great, and you already know how much I love that Brunello Cucinelli sport coat. Very nice, especially the top half.
> 
> Thank you btw, for your compliment.


+1, I like the top half, but like nothing about the bottom.. I also think the cardigan needs to go, since it makes your coat appear to be straining against it button; I am waiting for the button to pop off and fly through my monitor..

Those trousers are.. 

You are always only an element or two away from a really great look, but here, those baggy, wrinkled trousers with all that extra material in the thighs, coupled with the pointy shoes, are just keeping the look from achieving its full potential... At least, IMO..


----------



## Mr. Moo

Mannix said:


> I think I commented on SF, but I'll do it again. The color palette is great, and you already know how much I love that Brunello Cucinelli sport coat. Very nice, especially the top half.
> 
> Thank you btw, for your compliment.


Thanks!



gnatty8 said:


> +1, I like the top half, but like nothing about the bottom.. I also think the cardigan needs to go, since it makes your coat appear to be straining against it button; I am waiting for the button to pop off and fly through my monitor..
> 
> Those trousers are..
> 
> You are always only an element or two away from a really great look, but here, those baggy, wrinkled trousers with all that extra material in the thighs, coupled with the pointy shoes, are just keeping the look from achieving its full potential... At least, IMO..


Yes, the pants aren't great at all. I'll probably remove them from my rotation, as my wife hates them and I get crap for wearing them whenever I put them on. I need a replacement cream/off-white slim-ish cotton chino. Any advice?


----------



## gnatty8

Mr. Moo said:


> Yes, the pants aren't great at all. I'll probably remove them from my rotation, as my wife hates them and I get crap for wearing them whenever I put them on. I need a replacement cream/off-white slim-ish cotton chino. Any advice?


You may be able to find one at J Crew, in either a slim or classic fit, and I have seen some very nice Polo RL trousers in white, cream and variations thereof all over the place. If you have a Polo store near you, I always wear RLPL chinos personally, as I like the lower rise and slimmer profile. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Moo

gnatty8 said:


> You may be able to find one at J Crew, in either a slim or classic fit, and I have seen some very nice Polo RL trousers in white, cream and variations thereof all over the place. If you have a Polo store near you, I always wear RLPL chinos personally, as I like the lower rise and slimmer profile. Good luck!


Sweet, I'll check them all out. Thanks.


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> Yes, the pants aren't great at all. I'll probably remove them from my rotation, as my wife hates them and I get crap for wearing them whenever I put them on. I need a replacement cream/off-white slim-ish cotton chino. Any advice?


Good for your wife :icon_smile_big: I suggest Incotex pants, they're slim and quite nice. Check the B&S part of SF, I'm sure someone is selling a pair right now that would fit the bill.


----------



## Cary Grant

Mr. Moo said:


> remove them from my rotation, as my wife hates them and I get crap for wearing them whenever I put them on. I need a replacement cream/off-white slim-ish cotton chino. Any advice?


Glad you said it- yeah, those pants let you down and the cardigan makes you look heavy-ish.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> I thought the Iron Curtain fell? jk HF :icon_smile_big: I like your turtleneck sweater, not too many people can pull them off.





Cary Grant said:


> Holdfast- I commented at SF that I wasn't "feeling" today's ensemble- seeing it again, I think I know why- for some reason the whole thing strikes me as a bit "feminine". Not sure why but that's the impression I'm left with.
> 
> Don't care for the rolled jeans with it more specifically.





Mr. Moo said:


> Holdfast - usually like what you do, but not today.


I knew today would be controversial. 



Mr. Moo said:


> I need a replacement cream/off-white slim-ish cotton chino. Any advice?


I went through this exercise myself recently - I'm sure they're available in lots of places, but I found some in Loro Piana.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Brunello Cucinelli
> *Shirt:* Missoni
> *Cardigan:* Martin + Osa
> *Tie:* Kiton
> *PS:* Altea
> *Pants:* KC
> *Shoes:* Doucal's


+1 . Love the combination shirt/tie/coat and ps (me too, would put the cardigan away by now), and I think you are right about the trousers. Great you think about changing it, because you always have great stuff that deserves better.

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Posted this on SF the other day, but forgot to put it on here. Sorry for the blurry pic--out of my control.


Dude, just AWESOME! And the pose, 10++.


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...still business day. No way going out without a suit.
> So, linen suit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


V - Great warm weather shirt and tie. I think the suit loks a bit boxy, maybe a different fold for the PS would help break that up a bit, but the color palate is perfect for the season, esp knowing the suit is linen!

And oh, I'm still jealous of your weather, because its still raining here...


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Now, that's a fine look, MySharona. Pity that some of your pictures aren't that good, so we could see better. Changing camera isn't an option?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


I'll use a better camera next time!


----------



## rgrossicone

Hold, I'll be the voice of dissent today, I like it. Perhaps its my leftist leaning political views (re: the Iron Curtain comment) but it suits you. I also think its a touch feminine, very bell shaped, but I happen to like that look as its very underrated in a generally macho masculine society. Nice job mixing it up!



Holdfast said:


> Cool, potentially damp Bank Holiday Monday...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
SS cufflinks
TB belt
Kiton pant
CH socks
Timberland boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Even in this muck and with a ball cap, you look great. Nice Upr!



upr_crust said:


> Defensive dressing for the weather . . .


----------



## rgrossicone

Moo, super top! I'd consider keeping the pants, but having them tapered a bit if thats possible. I'm not talking trendy skinny taper, but maybe eliminate some of the excess fabric that seems to be from the knees down. Would then match perfectly your tidy upper half. Or maybe consider "clunkier" shoes, like a work boot?



Mr. Moo said:


> *Jacket:* Brunello Cucinelli
> *Shirt:* Missoni
> *Cardigan:* Martin + Osa
> *Tie:* Kiton
> *PS:* Altea
> *Pants:* KC
> *Shoes:* Doucal's


----------



## Cary Grant

Sorry- today's full shot was crap. And I was suffering from squareus eruptus  



Suit: New & Lingwood linen
Shirt: Individualized
Tie: silk knit, Church's
PS: Turnbull & Asser
Socks: Paul Smith (or Dore & Dore- don't remember exactly- I think they're PS).
Shoes: Cleverley


----------



## rgrossicone

*Miserable Weather in Brooklyn Today*











Hence the trench, cap, jeans (BlueBoys favorites!:icon_smile_wink, and umbrella.











They say necessity is the mother of invention, well, for me today it couldn't be more true. I couldn't for the life of me get a pocket square into the tiny patch breast pocket of my APC Sportcoat, so I found one of my wife's old shirts she wasn't wearing anymore, and cut myself a new, smaller one, that fit much nicer! Colors aren't half bad either!










Tie could've been a bit tighter though...ic12337:

And here I am hard at work planning for the day. Check out the very cool Lusitania poster in the background that one of my students painted last year. beautifully replicated!


----------



## Cary Grant

Heh- you THINK she wasn't wearing that shirt.


----------



## rgrossicone

Cary Grant said:


> Heh- you THINK she wasn't wearing that shirt.


ooo-zing!


----------



## thunderw21

Holdfast, I think that outfit is great. The jacket is military-ish and manly.


----------



## upr_crust

*RG, thanks for the compliment, but you show how . . .*

. . . "defensive dressing" should really be done - much more stylish than my own poor showing today.

Great tie today, too, BTW



rgrossicone said:


> Hence the trench, cap, jeans (BlueBoys favorites!:icon_smile_wink, and umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> They say necessity is the mother of invention, well, for me today it couldn't be more true. I couldn't for the life of me get a pocket square into the tiny patch breast pocket of my APC Sportcoat, so I found one of my wife's old shirts she wasn't wearing anymore, and cut myself a new, smaller one, that fit much nicer! Colors aren't half bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie could've been a bit tighter though...ic12337:
> 
> And here I am hard at work planning for the day. Check out the very cool Lusitania poster in the background that one of my students painted last year. beautifully replicated!


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Cool, potentially damp Bank Holiday Monday...


It's a little Che-esque but I like it. You gotta take some risks! I think it works.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Hence the trench, cap, jeans (BlueBoys favorites!:icon_smile_wink, and umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say necessity is the mother of invention, well, for me today it couldn't be more true. I couldn't for the life of me get a pocket square into the tiny patch breast pocket of my APC Sportcoat, so I found one of my wife's old shirts she wasn't wearing anymore, and cut myself a new, smaller one, that fit much nicer! Colors aren't half bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> Tie could've been a bit tighter though...ic12337:
> 
> And here I am hard at work planning for the day. Check out the very cool Lusitania poster in the background that one of my students painted last year. beautifully replicated!


Great look. The hair is looking fantastic--or should I say head. The raincoat is excellent as well.


----------



## Christopher Kutarna

I'm also a bit dubious about the rolled up jeans.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Mr. Moo said:


> *Tie:* Kiton


That tie is lovely! The whole combo is delicious.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Griff said:


> I had my first chance to wear black tie yesterday, went with a JAB DB DJ. I stayed pretty close to the rules, but due to a scheduling error I had less time to prepare than I had hoped. As such, the flap pockets were left out, the tie is (cringe) pre-tied, and the shoes are, well, unorthodox.


You'd be forgiven for the minor details when you post a pic with the corrections in place!

You could tuck the flaps in the pockets; no one will see them!


----------



## upr_crust

*One day of slobbery was enough . . .*

. . . back to more civilized attire - less rain, more clothes.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Dude, just AWESOME! And the pose, 10++.


Thank you! I wanted to do something different than the normal standing pose.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Sorry- today's full shot was crap. And I was suffering from squareus eruptus
> 
> Suit: New & Lingwood linen
> Shirt: Individualized
> Tie: silk knit, Church's
> PS: Turnbull & Asser
> Socks: Paul Smith (or Dore & Dore- don't remember exactly- I think they're PS).
> Shoes: Cleverley


Great linen suit, and of course the Cleverley's are fantastic!


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Mannix!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . and the weather can't decide whether it's clammy or muggy.
> I said "getting in touch with my inner slob", didn't I?
> You are taking full advantage of the Lisbon sun, Lisbon - elegant and relaxed as always.


Thanks UC.
We never have a perfect life. Or weather. 
And you keep looking fine today. That shirt is one of my fav.



Mr. Moo said:


> TheManFromLisbon - great tie, but I want to tighten in up a bit. It works well with the shirt


Thanks, MrMoo.
It's a sin, but I never button the first one of the shirt, 'cause I cannot feel too tight on my neck 



rgrossicone said:


> V - Great warm weather shirt and tie. I think the suit loks a bit boxy, maybe a different fold for the PS would help break that up a bit, but the color palate is perfect for the season, esp knowing the suit is linen!
> And oh, I'm still jealous of your weather, because its still raining here...
> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5781.jpg


Thanks RG.
You're right. The ps is a thick one and very dificult to work with.
Well, and the weather is one of our best things, of course 
Love that ensemble of yours. It's funny, because I have a ps with a fabric very alike that tie.



Cary Grant said:


> https://www.imglab.com/images/80linen2.jpg


Now, that's a fine suit, but the whole ensemble is a great one. I just don't know if I like the way you put your colar. 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*No Comments Today*










































Just enjoy the day

V.


----------



## weckl

rgrossicone said:


> Hence the trench, cap, jeans (BlueBoys favorites!:icon_smile_wink, and umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say necessity is the mother of invention, well, for me today it couldn't be more true. I couldn't for the life of me get a pocket square into the tiny patch breast pocket of my APC Sportcoat, so I found one of my wife's old shirts she wasn't wearing anymore, and cut myself a new, smaller one, that fit much nicer! Colors aren't half bad either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie could've been a bit tighter though...ic12337:
> 
> And here I am hard at work planning for the day. Check out the very cool Lusitania poster in the background that one of my students painted last year. beautifully replicated!


The five inches of folded jean cuffs look bizarre. Were they out of your size?


----------



## weckl

themanfromlisbon said:


> Just enjoy the day
> 
> V.


Great colors, but the tie knot is huge and too loose.


----------



## rgrossicone

weckl said:


> The five inches of folded jean cuffs look bizarre. Were they out of your size?


Nope, I like these that way, for no reason really. Had them tailored from around twice that length...its just...different.


----------



## Mariuslt

*Last weekend*

Most of the day:

White/blue Danro judogi (white on the picture)

in the evening, I also wore a Navy blazer, white shirt, white linen pocket square, sand linen/cotton trousers and boat shoes, but I have no picture of that


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Hold, I'll be the voice of dissent today, I like it. Perhaps its my leftist leaning political views (re: the Iron Curtain comment) but it suits you. I also think its a touch feminine, very bell shaped, but I happen to like that look as its very underrated in a generally macho masculine society. Nice job mixing it up!


Thanks - I like a bit of controversy occasionally. No fun being acceptable to everyone, is it! 



Cary Grant said:


> https://www.imglab.com/images/89linen1.jpg


Bold - I think it just about works.



rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5779.jpg


I dig this a lot.



upr_crust said:


> . . . back to more civilized attire - less rain, more clothes.


Good colours here.

I had an odd source of inspiration for today's look... saw this combo on a programme from the late 70s.


----------



## Selectiv

After the day of hard work...very strange day :icon_scratch:....


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Zegna pant
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
JV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*No matter*

how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!





































Obviously the NY Rangers' season is over so feel free to ignore the sign behind my colorfully covered head, and bother me!


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Just enjoy the day
> 
> V.


Ooooo, I have a soft spot for peak lapels...this is a fantastic suit and a great ensemble. Nice shirt and tie combo too!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Hold, I'll be the voice of dissent today, I like it. Perhaps its my leftist leaning political views (re: the Iron Curtain comment) but it suits you. I also think its a touch feminine, very bell shaped, but I happen to like that look as its very underrated in a generally macho masculine society. Nice job mixing it up!


To clarify my comment about the Iron Curtain, I meant that HF's jacket looked like a Russian uniform.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the NY Rangers' season is over so feel free to ignore the sign behind my colorfully covered head, and bother me!


I love pink gingham, and you wear it well! Another Ercole masterpiece?


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I love pink gingham, and you wear it well! Another Ercole masterpiece?


That one is half an Ercole...its a T&A I ebayed for $10, but was made for someone twice my weight with the same neck size...Frank took it in so it no longer looks like a moomoo. The cotton on this shirt is one of the softest I have!

As far as the Iron Curtain comment, totally got that...it does look a little like an Eastern European Military Uni from the 60's or 70's, very fresh and politically appropriate at the moment!


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Now, that's a fine suit, but the whole ensemble is a great one. I just don't know if I like the way you put your colar.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V-

I rarely go out of the way to "compose" my pics (witness the square falling out etc) and teh collar was doing whatever it was, I was probably looking down.


----------



## Griff

Charcoal suit
Blue contrast collar shirt
Silver tie bar
Snakeskin shoes
Gold tie


























To be clear, I had to play the "bad guy" in a presentation today--In my usual dress I try to keep Gordon Gekko inspired items to one per ensemble. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Nice tie, it really pops against that blue shirt!


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> Just enjoy the day
> 
> V.


Jealous of the sunshine and the ease with which you pull this off. Why do I think you are headed to the bull fights? I know wrong country but it really does work.

G


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the NY Rangers' season is over so feel free to ignore the sign behind my colorfully covered head, and bother me!


Great jacket--even my son thinks so! Shirt, tie, it's all working.


----------



## upr_crust

*A repetitive colour scheme, cruddy pictures, but, at least . . .*

. . . it's not currently raining in New York.

My apologies for the photo quality . . .


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . it's not currently raining in New York.
> 
> My apologies for the photo quality . . .


This is totally sweet, the orange and navy is a great combination. You wear db suits perfectly! :aportnoy:


----------



## gman-17

I have a lecture today. I thought I would post some pics with more hair.


----------



## upr_crust

*Arghhh - I can't see gman's phots from my office PC. . . .*

. . . my curiosity will itch me until I get home :icon_smile_wink:.

BTW, thanks Mannix, for your kind comments. I am fond of today's suit, even though the shoulders are rather exaggerated (from the time when my waistline was also somewhat exaggerated - or more exaggerated than it is now).

Even at my fattest, D/B suits always suited my looks and my temperament.

As for the orange/blue harmony, if the shirt photo had come out at all well (after three tries, I gave up), one could see that there is an orange pencil stripe in the pattern of the shirt, which is picked up in the tie. Such are the limitations of self-timers in the early morning hours . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

Tres trad.



gman-17 said:


> I have a lecture today. I thought I would post some pics with more hair.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the NY Rangers' season is over so feel free to ignore the sign behind my colorfully covered head, and bother me!


Love the look! Congrats on Esquire's 25 semifinalists!


----------



## mysharona

Rainy day today: Here's my best federal agent look.
Vintage Trench by Botany 500
Tie by Oscar de la Renta
Tiebar by Tiffany
Shirt by Geoffrey Beene egy.cotton
Belt by Trafalgar
Wool pants by Kuppenheimer
socks by Merona
shoes by Bostonian Premier
watch by Longines


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!


Love this look.



rgrossicone said:


> As far as the Iron Curtain comment, totally got that...it does look a little like an Eastern European Military Uni from the 60's or 70's, very fresh and politically appropriate at the moment!


I wasn't making a political statement! 



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000516.jpg


More great colours.



gman-17 said:


> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/GT2.jpg


Sharp!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some Comments*

OK Here goes-

CG, Love the pattern on your DB.

V, Great sport coat!

Upr, that tie is fabulous and great with the db suit (as Mannix said).

Hold, also a great looking tie!

G-man, the hair looks great! As I said, I'd rather be grey and HAVE hair than be balding and have color...oh well, beggars can't be choosers.

MySharona, Thanks for the congrats....great look with the trench and tie bar, and those shoes are super! Nothing beats a nice wing-tip. very cool tie too!


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Precipitation Hiatus*

But only for a few damn hours, and then the cats and dogs resume.

So today, I wore a suit I hadn't worn in a while, and it would appear my thighs have grown a bit since the last wearing (leg workouts at my gym). Didn't notice the fly pulling until I got to work. Looked as if I had left it open. Thankfully I keep a spare change of clothes in my classroom closet, and the pants I had there, grey chinos, worked with the combo I had...actually received genuine compliments from some of the prettier teachers today:aportnoy:. Anyway, even if the pants didn't quite go with the rest, at least I didn't have 14 year old kids looking at my crotch all day, laughing...it was that obvious.














































Also, FYI, the total cost of the original outfit was $45. The suit price was reimbursed by the eBay seller for a shipping problem (at his suggestion, I gladly accepted), the shirt and tie were a gift from my mother whilst she was in Capri (Borrelli Shirt and Tie - He shoots he scores!), and the shoes were Bally's thrifted right here at the Thrift Exchange for $45. The chinos cost me $19.99 on sale at BR and the tailoring of the suit may have been $50...so I think I did alright by todays attire!


----------



## lizardking

*New Camera*

New camera, end of the hottest day this year (102), and fires burning in the hills. Good time to break out summer clothes. Still need to work at exposures and posing. End of the day so the linen is suitable rumpled.

Linen suit (mytailor.com)
Cotton shirt (mytailor.com)
Nordstrom rack socks and tie
Santoni loafers resoled many times




























P.S. (Empty closet and clothes on a sheet on the floor ready for evacuation)


----------



## rgrossicone

Looks nice Lizard...hope all is well...I had a fire beneath me in my apt building with my newborn this past summer (4AM) and I still don't sleep through the night. I can't imagine how you guys do it out there.



lizardking said:


> P.S. (Empty closet and clothes on a sheet on the floor ready for evacuation)


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> But only for a few damn hours, and then the cats and dogs resume.
> 
> So today, I wore a suit I hadn't worn in a while, and it would appear my thighs have grown a bit since the last wearing (leg workouts at my gym). Didn't notice the fly pulling until I got to work. Looked as if I had left it open. Thankfully I keep a spare change of clothes in my classroom closet, and the pants I had there, grey chinos, worked with the combo I had...actually received genuine compliments from some of the prettier teachers today:aportnoy:. Anyway, even if the pants didn't quite go with the rest, at least I didn't have 14 year old kids looking at my crotch all day, laughing...it was that obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, FYI, the total cost of the original outfit was $45. The suit price was reimbursed by the eBay seller for a shipping problem (at his suggestion, I gladly accepted), the shirt and tie were a gift from my mother whilst she was in Capri (Borrelli Shirt and Tie - He shoots he scores!), and the shoes were Bally's thrifted right here at the Thrift Exchange for $45. The chinos cost me $19.99 on sale at BR and the tailoring of the suit may have been $50...so I think I did alright by todays attire!


Both renditions are great, especially the first one! :icon_smile: I love three piece suits...and what a deal.

+1 on the cool poses today!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Both renditions are great, especially the first one! :icon_smile: I love three piece suits...and what a deal.
> 
> +1 on the cool poses today!


Thanks Mannix, as my wife says, "Free is always in the budget."


----------



## lizardking

*Zen of Fire*

Gottta be Zen about it. All the clothes I like are in the car with my guitar and backup drive. If the house burns I get money to buy new toys and clothes I like better. :devil:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Mannix, as my wife says, "Free is always in the budget."


My mother says that too, but it doesn't happen too often. Although I received a pair of Incotex khakis for free from somone on SF. They are my favorite pants because they fit perfectly.


----------



## derum

rgrossicone said:


> how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!


As a "watcher" I feel compelled to say that this is the best look I have seen on you, especially the jeans without those awful turn ups. :icon_smile:
I admire your honesty regarding your purchases.
I just can't understand the whole Man City thing,


----------



## rgrossicone

derum said:


> As a "watcher" I feel compelled to say that this is the best look I have seen on you, especially the jeans without those awful turn ups. :icon_smile:
> I admire your honesty regarding your purchases.
> I just can't understand the whole Man City thing,


Thank you. Re: Man City, at least you, I , and Alfie Inge Haaland can agree about Roy Keane.

How do you like your survival chances? I bet you'd love to see Newcastle drop!


----------



## derum

rgrossicone said:


> Thank you. Re: Man City, at least you, I , and Alfie Inge Haaland can agree about Roy Keane.
> 
> How do you like your survival chances? I bet you'd love to see Newcastle drop!


I am pleasantly pessimistic. Life would be too sweet for words if the mags go down........


----------



## upr_crust

*Seeing the photos was worth the wait . . .*

G-man,

The whole look is great - love the S/B peak lapel, and the black double monks work with the entire ensemble. I am sure no one's eyes strayed while you were lecturing.

The hair is fine - it's a different look than your shaved head (less intimidating), but equally attractive, IMHO.



gman-17 said:


> I have a lecture today. I thought I would post some pics with more hair.


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast, I never can see your photos from my office . . .*

. . . hence I rarely compliment you enough.

Today's look is cool and elegant, with only a little bit of attitude in your choice of footwear (you make exotic leathers look wearable without being over the top - love the shoes).


----------



## upr_crust

*Your mother buys you Borelli shirts? I think that I need adoption . . .*

. . . into your family :icon_smile_big:.

Excellent that you brought some spring-like looks to this otherwise grossly wet and cold week here in NYC (Manhattan has been as miserable as the Borough of Churches). Your tale of the pulling zipper was droll - lucky that you had spare trousers in a co-ordinating colour.



rgrossicone said:


> But only for a few damn hours, and then the cats and dogs resume.
> 
> So today, I wore a suit I hadn't worn in a while, and it would appear my thighs have grown a bit since the last wearing (leg workouts at my gym). Didn't notice the fly pulling until I got to work. Looked as if I had left it open. Thankfully I keep a spare change of clothes in my classroom closet, and the pants I had there, grey chinos, worked with the combo I had...actually received genuine compliments from some of the prettier teachers today:aportnoy:. Anyway, even if the pants didn't quite go with the rest, at least I didn't have 14 year old kids looking at my crotch all day, laughing...it was that obvious.
> 
> Also, FYI, the total cost of the original outfit was $45. The suit price was reimbursed by the eBay seller for a shipping problem (at his suggestion, I gladly accepted), the shirt and tie were a gift from my mother whilst she was in Capri (Borrelli Shirt and Tie - He shoots he scores!), and the shoes were Bally's thrifted right here at the Thrift Exchange for $45. The chinos cost me $19.99 on sale at BR and the tailoring of the suit may have been $50...so I think I did alright by todays attire!


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Love this look.
> 
> I wasn't making a political statement!
> 
> More great colours.
> 
> Sharp!


Thanks HF. But I believe you are the master. Even the shoes, which would not be my choice, work for you. I need to get a pocket silk in that color.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> G-man,
> 
> The whole look is great - love the S/B peak lapel, and the black double monks work with the entire ensemble. I am sure no one's eyes strayed while you were lecturing.
> 
> The hair is fine - it's a different look than your shaved head (less intimidating), but equally attractive, IMHO.


Well this year's audience appeared a little bored--who wants to hear about M&A in a time of cutbacks. I am a staunch believer in greed, Gordo.

I did get compliments on the clothing.

As to the hair, thank you. Yes. Less intimidating such is the goal. Less intimidating without being . . . soft? More posts in the weeks to come.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> But only for a few damn hours, and then the cats and dogs resume.
> 
> So today, I wore a suit I hadn't worn in a while, and it would appear my thighs have grown a bit since the last wearing (leg workouts at my gym). Didn't notice the fly pulling until I got to work. Looked as if I had left it open. Thankfully I keep a spare change of clothes in my classroom closet, and the pants I had there, grey chinos, worked with the combo I had...actually received genuine compliments from some of the prettier teachers today:aportnoy:. Anyway, even if the pants didn't quite go with the rest, at least I didn't have 14 year old kids looking at my crotch all day, laughing...it was that obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig this suit. I really do, but I think the pants need cuffs. When you get it let out--add the cuffs.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> I really dig this suit. I really do, but I think the pants need cuffs. When you get it let out--add the cuffs.


I agree 100%, but as it was an ebay find, not enough for cuffs bigger than about an inch...I like my cuffs to be at least 1.75", preferably 2", so no dice on that...


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> I agree 100%, but as it was an ebay find, not enough for cuffs bigger than about an inch...I like my cuffs to be at least 1.75", preferably 2", so no dice on that...


Understood. Gotta take what you can get from Ebay. Sometimes things are a slight miss. Anyway, maybe some Tom Brown style cuffs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

gman-17 said:


> I have a lecture today. I thought I would post some pics with more hair.


I rarely post in this forum, mostly in the trad side, but I must say this is spectacular!! What brand are the items you are wearing? Great look and I especially love the tie!!:aportnoy:


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


Love the shirt/tie/pocket square combo! :aportnoy:


----------



## balder

lizardking said:


> New camera, end of the hottest day this year (102), and fires burning in the hills. Good time to break out summer clothes. Still need to work at exposures and posing. End of the day so the linen is suitable rumpled.
> 
> Linen suit (mytailor.com)
> Cotton shirt (mytailor.com)
> Nordstrom rack socks and tie
> Santoni loafers resoled many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. (Empty closet and clothes on a sheet on the floor ready for evacuation)


Love the tie!


----------



## gman-17

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I rarely post in this forum, mostly in the trad side, but I must say this is spectacular!! What brand are the items you are wearing? Great look and I especially love the tie!!:aportnoy:


The tie is from https://www.ties-necktie.com/

I bought two and like them both. I saw Andy bought some ties there and had to try. Price is right.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

gman-17 said:


> The tie is from https://www.ties-necktie.com/
> 
> I bought two and like them both. I saw Andy bought some ties there and had to try. Price is right.


Thank you!


----------



## mysharona

Rob- since I missed the entry deadline due to my wife's aversion to snapping some pics when I ask her to, you got my vote! Best of luck!
Today:
Jacket: (linen/cotton) by Milton's Clothing Cupboard
Shirt: Disley of UK
Tie: DKNY
PS: Daniel Cremieux
Belt: Perry Ellis
Pants: Claiborne
Socks: Merona
Shoes: Polo RL (Italy)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

weckl said:


> Great colors, but the tie knot is huge and too loose.


Thanks, Weckl
I know. As I said, I can't stand knot too tight, and the tie fabric is vety thick. Besides, the angle of the pictures make it seems bigger

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> how hard I try to coax out the Spring with its favorite colors, winter just won't let her cold crasp off of our weather. OK, thats dramatic as its not that cold, but this rain sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the NY Rangers' season is over so feel free to ignore the sign behind my colorfully covered head, and bother me!


Great look and great pose, RG:icon_smile_big:. Good to see something "courageous" like yellow on pink. Very unusual! I'll try it soon!

cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Ooooo, I have a soft spot for peak lapels...this is a fantastic suit and a great ensemble. Nice shirt and tie combo too!


Thanks M. 
And I'm missing new pictures from you :icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

You're look is very 70's, isn't it, CG? I like it very much.
Don't know why, almost anybody is using browns. I think they look great.

Cheers

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> You're look is very 70's, isn't it, CG? I like it very much.
> Don't know why, almost anybody is using browns. I think they look great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


70's?? Heavens no I hope not. But thanks 

I'd prefer to think of this coat more as 1939


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Jealous of the sunshine and the ease with which you pull this off. Why do I think you are headed to the bull fights? I know wrong country but it really does work.
> 
> G


Yeh! You should G. Today=30ºC :icon_smile_big:
By the way: here we have bull fights but not the spanish way. They call it "in old portuguese fashion". That means that the bull is not killed on the arena. Still, I hate both ways :icon_smile:

Cheers.

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> I have a lecture today. I thought I would post some pics with more hair.


Fine look G. 
Looks like you have a lazy hair. Well, be calm, with time it will grow :icon_smile:

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> But only for a few damn hours, and then the cats and dogs resume.
> 
> So today, I wore a suit I hadn't worn in a while, and it would appear my thighs have grown a bit since the last wearing (leg workouts at my gym). Didn't notice the fly pulling until I got to work. Looked as if I had left it open. Thankfully I keep a spare change of clothes in my classroom closet, and the pants I had there, grey chinos, worked with the combo I had...actually received genuine compliments from some of the prettier teachers today:aportnoy:. Anyway, even if the pants didn't quite go with the rest, at least I didn't have 14 year old kids looking at my crotch all day, laughing...it was that obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, FYI, the total cost of the original outfit was $45. The suit price was reimbursed by the eBay seller for a shipping problem (at his suggestion, I gladly accepted), the shirt and tie were a gift from my mother whilst she was in Capri (Borrelli Shirt and Tie - He shoots he scores!), and the shoes were Bally's thrifted right here at the Thrift Exchange for $45. The chinos cost me $19.99 on sale at BR and the tailoring of the suit may have been $50...so I think I did alright by todays attire!


Well, but the suit looks great, RG.
(must learn with you how to buy :icon_smile_big: )

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Rob- since I missed the entry deadline due to my wife's aversion to snapping some pics when I ask her to, you got my vote! Best of luck!
> Today:
> Jacket: (linen/cotton) by Milton's Clothing Cupboard
> Shirt: Disley of UK
> Tie: DKNY
> PS: Daniel Cremieux
> Belt: Perry Ellis
> Pants: Claiborne
> Socks: Merona
> Shoes: Polo RL (Italy)


Fine looking, MS. And fine weather as well, huh?

Cheers

V


----------



## NEW_Rome

Prom pictures from last week. Sorry about the hat. I was out all day (brought my evening wear with me all day) and didn't have a chance to properly comb my hideous hair - and everyone loved the hat, so I kept it on .

Shirt: Double-cuff, attached wing-collar (I do not have $60+ for a shirt)
Tie: Self-tie, all silk
Pocket square: A green/teal complimentary to her dress.
Waistcoat: Custom double-breasted four-button. Black water-print body, satin lapels.
Dinner jacket: 2/2 double-breasted shawl lapel sans vents. I've never seen a style like this before: It has two buttons (one on each front flap) and both are in a position to button.
Trousers: Black, no pleat, no cuff, satin side stripe.

I will have pictures of just me at some point.



And here's the group:


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks guys for all the compliments the last few days.

I just found out today that if all goes as planned I will be having a son sometime around Sept 24. Just another reason to get more great stuff to wear, someone to leave it to!

I'm so psyched! One boy, one girl, just got my wife a pair of diamond stud earrings for Mother's Day from a good friend in the Diamond District. Took her there as a suprise for her to pick out what she liked. 

I'm sorry its not really a WAYWT post, but I'm so happy I could cry and didn't want to start a thread over at the interchange, so:

Hickey Khakis
JV for Converse Canvas Jack Purcells
White H&M short sleeve camp shirt

Will post pics later!


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Rainy day today: Here's my best federal agent look.


Do they let feds wear brown shoes? I'm horrified at this lapse of rigid conformity! 



lizardking said:


> Nordstrom rack.. tie


Cool tie... hope the fires don't come close!



rgrossicone said:


> I wore a suit I hadn't worn in a while...


Dig that 3pc; hope it fits again soon (can it be tailored again?)



upr_crust said:


> Today's look is cool and elegant, with only a little bit of attitude in your choice of footwear (you make exotic leathers look wearable without being over the top - love the shoes).


Thank you!



rgrossicone said:


> I just found out today that if all goes as planned I will be having a son sometime around Sept 24.


Congratulations!! I like your excuse to buy more clothes!



NEW_Rome said:


> Prom pictures from last week.


Your gang look a fun bunch; hope you all had a good time!

Trouser legs look weird in this pic; they're fine in reality (and in other pics I've posted of this suit).


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Fine looking, MS. And fine weather as well, huh?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you, and yes, today's weather is lovely!
-Paul


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
TB belt
Zegna pant
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Happy day before Friday gentlemen:


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice fit.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> Fine look G.
> Looks like you have a lazy hair. Well, be calm, with time it will grow :icon_smile:
> 
> V.


I am hoping that hair makes its way in. In time . . . .

The I might even look as cool and collected as you V.

Enjoy the weather in good health.


----------



## gman-17

My one of a kind AE McClains and my yellow Marcoliani socks. I love those socks so much I wanted to sleep in them :icon_smile:


----------



## ErikinWest

For those who don't go to the trad side of the website 

https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0379y.jpg

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0381i.jpg

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0382r.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Thanks M.
> And I'm missing new pictures from you :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I know it. I must admit that I've been dressing like a shlub(sp?) lately--polos and track jackets or just an OCBD and jeans/chinos. I've just had my last round of tests for school and then finals start next week so I've been concentrating on those. Maybe this weekend I'll post a pic of my new navy sack blazer...a few of my other new purchases are being tailored currently but I'll be sure and post pics when they come back.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Happy day before Friday gentlemen:


Nice double monks! I like that sportcoat too, it has a great color and texture.


----------



## Griff

NEW_Rome said:


> Prom pictures from last week. Sorry about the hat. I was out all day (brought my evening wear with me all day) and didn't have a chance to properly comb my hideous hair - and everyone loved the hat, so I kept it on .
> 
> Shirt: Double-cuff, attached wing-collar (I do not have $60+ for a shirt)
> Tie: Self-tie, all silk
> Pocket square: A green/teal complimentary to her dress.
> Waistcoat: Custom double-breasted four-button. Black water-print body, satin lapels.
> Dinner jacket: 2/2 double-breasted shawl lapel sans vents. I've never seen a style like this before: It has two buttons (one on each front flap) and both are in a position to button.
> Trousers: Black, no pleat, no cuff, satin side stripe.
> 
> I will have pictures of just me at some point.
> 
> And here's the group:


Love it, esp the waistcoat. Good to see other people going for correct black tie at prom rather than those ghastly rent-a-tuxes. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Happy day before Friday gentlemen:


 Nice outfit, soft colours. Perfect matc tie/ps, G.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> My one of a kind AE McClains and my yellow Marcoliani socks. I love those socks so much I wanted to sleep in them :icon_smile:


Great, G. And the trousers are nice too.
(thanks fpr the complimments above  )

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> For those who don't go to the trad side of the website
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0379y.jpg
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0381i.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Looks perfect, Erik. Wouldn't change a thing.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Rhapsody in Blue (almost)*










































Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing despite predictions of afternoon showers . . .*

After yesterday's monsoon, can there be any more water to pour on New York? I hope not, for the nonce . . .


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


I'm usually not a fan of dark shirts, but this looks very nice. Who makes the tie? I've seen some very similar that were by Facconable.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> I'm usually not a fan of dark shirts, but this looks very nice. Who makes the tie? I've seen some very similar that were by Facconable.


+1, I like that tie..


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

themanfromlisbon said:


> V.


I don't know if it's even possible to coordinate better than that. Bravo!


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Shirt by Dolce & Gabbana
Tie by Zechbauer
Belt by Trafalgar
Trousers (part of a suit) by Astor & Black
Socks by Murano
Shoes by Allen Edmonds (Sanfords)
Watch by Panerai









Below: Trying to get a decent image of the texture of this shirt.
























Here's a "true color" image in natural light.


----------



## Mannix

Exceptionally nice fit on those pants MS! Is the shirt lavender or white? It's looking like it could go either way on my screen.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Exceptionally nice fit on those pants MS! Is the shirt lavender or white? It's looking like it could go either way on my screen.


Thanks, Mannix! The shirt is a pale lavender.


----------



## Holdfast

Good fit on that jacket. Liking it a lot.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Here's a "true color" image in natural light.


Amazing how much better those shoes look in natural light!

My one beef with Dolce and Gabbana shirts, besides the price, are the long collar points. I have a few that I wear with jeans and khakis, but never did like those long collar points. I like the fabric of the shirt though, you get a white shirt without the _*plainness*_ of a white shirt..


----------



## mysharona

I love what you're doing here. It's very (I mean this in a good [and heterosexual] way) Mickey Rourke.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Amazing how much better those shoes look in natural light!
> 
> My one beef with Dolce and Gabbana shirts, besides the price, are the long collar points. I have a few that I wear with jeans and khakis, but never did like those long collar points. I like the fabric of the shirt though, you get a white shirt without the _*plainness*_ of a white shirt..


I agree with you 100% on all counts.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great shoes and socks today, Lisbon . . . .*

. . . and obviously great minds think alike as to shirt selection today :icon_smile:.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna belt
Zegna pant
Pantherella socks
CH loafers
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## JibranK

ErikinWest said:


> For those who don't go to the trad side of the website
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0379y.jpg
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0381i.jpg
> 
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0382r.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Is that a....


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


> I love what you're doing here. It's very (I mean this in a good [and heterosexual] way) Mickey Rourke.


Thanks!

Just having fun on a friday.


----------



## Mannix

I commented on SF, but it deserves another bump. This is sweet! Where did you get your scarf?


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks again, Mannix 

It's from New & Lingwood, Jermyn St. London.


----------



## gnatty8

Nothing says summer like sky blue trousers, happy Friday gentlemen:


----------



## Mannix

Nice gnatty. I especially like the slimmer lapels, they look good on you.


----------



## Griff

AP testing today. This was inspired by some of the great summer ensembles I've seen recently on this thread. Thanks for the inspiration.

Picture's kind of bad, but it's a glenn plaid jacket, pink shirt, blue tie, and lucky jeans.


----------



## ErikinWest

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looks perfect, Erik. Wouldn't change a thing.


Very kind of you sir!



JibranK said:


> Is that a....


I'm not sure exactly what I'm responding to 

---

Grr yes bow tie is slightly askew... 

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0390p.jpg

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0394u.jpg

https://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0397wik.jpg

Cufflink almost matches bow tie.

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0395l.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> I'm usually not a fan of dark shirts, but this looks very nice. Who makes the tie? I've seen some very similar that were by Facconable


You're right, M. The tie it's Façonnable 
As for the shirt, I am not a fan of dark shirs, as well. But I like that one. It's Façonnable too, is very soft 'cause is a mix of egptian cotton with silk



gnatty8 said:


> +1, I like that tie..


Thanks G.



PinkPlaidSocks said:


> I don't know if it's even possible to coordinate better than that. Bravo!


Well, with such a compliment, don't know what to say 
Thanks a lot PPS



upr_crust said:


> Great shoes and socks today, Lisbon . . . .
> . . and obviously great minds think alike as to shirt selection today


Thanks, UC. Should I say you're quite right? 
Cheers
V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Shirt by Dolce & Gabbana
> Tie by Zechbauer
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers (part of a suit) by Astor & Black
> Socks by Murano
> Shoes by Allen Edmonds (Sanfords)
> Watch by Panerai
> .
> Here's a "true color" image in natural light.


Gnatty8 is quite right. That picture has nothing to do with the other. Colour of shoes is great, MS

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Gnatty: is that camel hair or cashmere? It looks like it might be hot given the season. Details?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Nothing says summer like sky blue trousers, happy Friday gentlemen:


Very elegant, G.
The suede shoes were just waiting for some suun, huh?

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Simple Saturday.
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
Tie, Trousers, Belt, Suede wingtips: all Calvin Klein
Watch: Omega DeVille GMT


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Gnatty: is that camel hair or cashmere? It looks like it might be hot given the season. Details?


It is actually a very lightweight wool flannel, and no, not hot at all, particularly given it was 70 degrees out yesterday.. Ralph Lauren Black Label, this one's by Caruso, fairly sure most of the RLBL I have is by Caruso also..


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> Very kind of you sir!
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what I'm responding to
> 
> ---
> 
> Grr yes bow tie is slightly askew...
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0390p.jpg
> 
> https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0394u.jpg
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0397wik.jpg
> 
> Cufflink almost matches bow tie.
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0395l.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


You did it again, despite the bow (very hard to handle, bowties. I think)

Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very elegant, G.
> The suede shoes were just waiting for some suun, huh?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Yes, you've got that right.. I just bought a pair of suede Barker Black spectators, looking forward to wearing them if the sun shines again..


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> It is actually a very lightweight wool flannel, and no, not hot at all, particularly given it was 70 degrees out yesterday.. Ralph Lauren Black Label, this one's by Caruso, fairly sure most of the RLBL I have is by Caruso also..


Oh, ok. Lovely coat. The texture's nice. I have a cashmere Corbin blazer and this looked very similar, so I was just wondering! Thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Kleinberg belt
Zanella pant
Pantherella socks
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I ask you . . .*



ErikinWest said:


> Grr yes bow tie is slightly askew...
> 
> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0390p.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


. . . haven't all of us been there?

Askew bow: After deftly tying said bow, insert the thumbs into the bow loops and pull outward, taking care to pinch the side of the loop that will tighten the bow with the index fingers. That should enable you to: even the bow loops, get them to stand vertical, and puff them out so they will stay puffed. Intermittent maintenance can be done by repeating that maneuver, with or without a mirror, as you know when your thumbs are vertical and even by somatic kinetics.

You aren't actually a vampire, are you, Erik?


----------



## mces0421

Great combination except for your sock. The button of your suit match the ribbon.


----------



## Holdfast

Trying out some different photo angles, since I had a bit of time today:


----------



## thunderw21

Cool today but warm enough for a summer look.


----------



## Mannix

That's cool ^^^ I really like that jacket and hat! :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> Cool today but warm enough for a summer look.


A great look from you. But please don't ever pose this way again. ')


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks guys!


----------



## rgrossicone

Dude, You have Optimus Prime and Megatron! Let me tell you, if I were you, I'd never make it out of my house. I'd battle the two leaders everyday for hours on end, recreating scenes from episodes and from the original movie (man was that awesome or what!?).

I hope you don't let Optimus win all the battles, give Megatron some love.

Only Voltron would've gotten me more excited!

Oh, and very nice shirt.



Holdfast said:


> Trying out some different photo angles, since I had a bit of time today:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Refreshing . . .*



thunderw21 said:


> Cool today but warm enough for a summer look.


. . . but either you have to stop growing or get coats with longer sleeves


----------



## rgrossicone

*Mother's Day Brunch in the Burbs*

First central Jersey, then Staten Island, then home for an 8 mile jaunt to work off all the food I ate!

Guess who my muse is for the middle picture...shouldn't be too hard.

Very trad today, so I thought I'd include the Volvo.


















^^^and I think thats a pretty damn good imitation there! As much as I like my suede brogues, I must cede that the gentleman I flatter here has much nicer shoes than I. And obviously a finer ride!


----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


> Cool today but warm enough for a summer look.


Very nice shoes! Who is the maker?


----------



## thunderw21

Srynerson said:


> Very nice shoes! Who is the maker?


Bostonian.

Cheers!


----------



## welldressedfellow

Are they vintage? Great work, by the way!



thunderw21 said:


> Bostonian.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21: I have to agree with Blueboy here, though I'll say it in a much nicer way. The sleeves need to be lengthened on many of your coats. The tie isn't my cup of tea either, but I guess that's why they ran me out on a rail at that other forum.  I think a better vintage-y tie choice would be like that red and black jagged stripe tie in an Esquire illustration. Can't remember where I saw that.


----------



## thunderw21

welldressedfellow said:


> Are they vintage? Great work, by the way!


Nope, they are modern. Leather and canvas. I found them at a thrift store for $3. Nearly everything in that outfit was found at thrift shops.

Thank you much!



Jovan said:


> thunderw21: I have to agree with Blueboy here, though I'll say it in a much nicer way. The sleeves need to be lengthened on many of your coats. The tie isn't my cup of tea either, but I guess that's why they ran me out on a rail at that other forum.  I think a better vintage-y tie choice would be like that red and black jagged stripe tie in an Esquire illustration. Can't remember where I saw that.


Your more constructive way of putting it is greatly appreciated. I was 'cursed' with monkey arms and will have to live with short jacket arms for the time being. I am unwilling to alter all 20 or so jackets myself and am unable to have them altered thanks to the tight money situation. It is the one thing I would change, my long arms. But life goes on.

As for the tie, each to his own. I thought the colors went well together.

This one?









Edit: forgot to show the vintage pocket square, a flea market find:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
NM pocket-square
Chanel tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


>


This is one of your better fits and the color palette suits you as well.


----------



## upr_crust

*Finally! Decent weather in NYC . . .*

. . . and dressed to greet it.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

thunderw21 said:


>


Fellow on the right appears to be in the Royal Artillery.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . and dressed to greet it.


This is sweet--nice color palette. I love glen plaid!


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


>


lol, good one RG, I like that perspective!!

Nice shoes BTW.


----------



## Cary Grant

Portly_polar_bear said:


> Fellow on the right appears to be in the Royal Artillery.


Turnbull and Asser currently have a few ties that play off the old regimental zag. Of course, one can order a tie in exactly that pattern from Ben Silver, etc.


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21 said:


> Your more constructive way of putting it is greatly appreciated. I was 'cursed' with monkey arms and will have to live with short jacket arms for the time being. I am unwilling to alter all 20 or so jackets myself and am unable to have them altered thanks to the tight money situation. It is the one thing I would change, my long arms. But life goes on.
> 
> As for the tie, each to his own. I thought the colors went well together.
> 
> This one?


Yep, that exact one.



Portly_polar_bear said:


> Fellow on the right appears to be in the Royal Artillery.


I forgot this pattern isn't specific to the era. Ah, well. Is it acceptable for civilians to wear it?


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> Cool today but warm enough for a summer look.


I really, REALLY like this combo.



rgrossicone said:


> Dude, You have Optimus Prime and Megatron! Let me tell you, if I were you, I'd never make it out of my house. I'd battle the two leaders everyday for hours on end, recreating scenes from episodes and from the original movie (man was that awesome or what!?).


I got the touch. 



> I hope you don't let Optimus win all the battles, give Megatron some love.


I have Starscream too. He wants to give Megatron some love too... :icon_smile_big:



> Only Voltron would've gotten me more excited!


And I'll form the HEAD!



rgrossicone said:


> Guess who my muse is for the middle picture...shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> Very trad today, so I thought I'd include the Volvo.
> 
> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5849-1.jpg


Looking great in the sun!



upr_crust said:


> . . . and dressed to greet it.


Very dapper!

Today's look got quite a few nice comments. I think it being a sunny day helped though.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

Jovan said:


> Is it acceptable for civilians to wear it?


You can wear what you like of course. However, I wouldn't wear this tie for fear of offending genuine Vietnam veterans who might think I was pretending to be something I wasn't:

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=1&show=13&display=1142&group=19

Members of the RA would likely approach you and could be confused or offended when they discovered you had nothing to do with the regiment. Explaining you like the way it goes with your outfit would sound a bit condescending.

If you're just wearing a tie with a similar zig-zag pattern I wouldn't worry at all. Just try to avoid the exact tie if you can, especially if you're in the UK!


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> I really, REALLY like this combo.
> 
> I got the touch.
> 
> I have Starscream too. He wants to give Megatron some love too... :icon_smile_big:
> 
> And I'll form the HEAD!
> 
> Looking great in the sun!
> 
> Very dapper!
> 
> Today's look got quite a few nice comments. I think it being a sunny day helped though.


Nice DB suit HF, and that orange tie was a great choice.


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ghggj.jpg

TM Lewin shirt

Nautica tie

Local men's shop two-button blazer (no label)

Flannel Indochino slacks

Penny loafers


----------



## thunderw21

Nice suit, Holdfast. The lines look very clean.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> I got the touch.
> 
> I have Starscream too. He wants to give Megatron some love too... :icon_smile_big:
> 
> And I'll form the HEAD!


Looking good...not only do you have the touch, but you have the power! :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Borrelli pant
Brioni socks
DE loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Wow, where to start.. I just like everything here, from suit color and fit to shirt and tie and last but not least, the shoes.. Very well done Holdfast, hats off to you!! :aportnoy:

Today, another sunless day:


----------



## Mannix

Gnatty, I like the full spread collar of that shirt. The color/pattern goes nicely with that tie as well. Mind revealing who the tie is by?


----------



## Blueboy1938

kitonbrioni said:


> DG sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Brioni shirt
> MD belt
> Borrelli pant
> Brioni socks
> DE loafers
> CC cologne
> Patek watch


The only thing I can actually visualize here is that the cologne was probably a tawny cognac before spraying

Oh, and BTW, "pant" in the UK means undergarment. Or, is that what is meant?

It sure looks easy to get 3,000+ posts, if that's all one puts into them:crazy:


----------



## Jovan

People, SERIOUSLY, just ignore kitonbrioni. We all know what brands he's about. We all know what he does here. Picking on him now is like shooting fish in a barrel -- he never replies back anyways. There's no point.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Scoundrel

Now that I've seen a suit with color matching buttons, I am not a fan. IMO it takes away from the suit's power. Perhaps an old fashioned practice with no relevance anymore?

I do like pant cuffs on a DB suit


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Gnatty, I like the full spread collar of that shirt. The color/pattern goes nicely with that tie as well. Mind revealing who the tie is by?


Sorry, I always forget to do that! Tie is Borrelli, coat is Cucinelli, shirt is Ralph Lauren Black Label, trousers are Zanella, and shoes are Peal. Thanks for the comments..


----------



## rgrossicone

*Back 2 The Grind*

Mondays photos...some poses with a bit of time this am...the pics didn't pick up the jacket and shirt too well...both are Ercole, the shirt is a navy gingham with French Cuffs.




























Was the President on the phone. He had some important foreign policy issues to discuss with me this morning. Not to worry, all is well, inspite of my serious demeanor!










See you lads tomorrow.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Mondays photos...some poses with a bit of time this am...the pics didn't pick up the jacket and shirt too well...both are Ercole, the shirt is a navy gingham with French Cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you lads tomorrow.


This is quite nice, but I think a white shirt would have been even nicer. I like the bucks sans socks. Just noticed...your sportcoat has a very nice roll to it too!


----------



## Cary Grant

NOICE!


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> NOICE!


Wow, I thought I was the only one that said "noice"...lmao


----------



## Scoundrel

This is all nice, except I think you need to switch to a Mac :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> This is quite nice, but I think a white shirt would have been even nicer. I like the bucks sans socks. Just noticed...your sportcoat has a very nice roll to it too!


Probably right...I was so eager to wear that shirt! Especially with the blue pants white would have looked nice!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Probably right...I was so eager to wear that shirt! Especially with the blue pants white would have looked nice!


The shirt is quite nice though


----------



## rgrossicone

Love that suit...great specs...and lovely view of the Mississippi?


----------



## Cary Grant

Scoundrel said:


> This is all nice, except I think you need to switch to a Mac :icon_smile_big:


Heh- that's my work laptop. No choice.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> Love that suit...great specs...and lovely view of the Mississippi?


 Thanks. Indeed it is- the Robert St. Bridge and the RR Lift Bridge back there, looking East.

Not my pics:


----------



## Scoundrel

Oh, ok. Nice to see you enter the WAYWT. First time I've seen your ensembles.


----------



## Srynerson

Mind-blowing suit! :aportnoy: MTM or bespoke, I'm assuming. Who did the fabric? (If I may be presumptuous enough to ask.)


----------



## Cary Grant

Scoundrel said:


> Oh, ok. Nice to see you enter the WAYWT. First time I've seen your ensembles.


Search the thread- you'll see plenty by me.


----------



## Cary Grant

Srynerson said:


> Mind-blowing suit! :aportnoy: MTM or bespoke, I'm assuming. Who did the fabric? (If I may be presumptuous enough to ask.)


Hi and thanks 

MTM by Individualized/E=A.

Cloth from GRM's Mayfair collection. Spring/Summer weight cashmere blend.


----------



## I-love-my-feet

Hey, really marvelous suit. Looks gentle! :icon_smile:


----------



## Griff

Seen some really great DB suits lately. Kudos on making them work so well!

Went for something a bit... different today. I got several compliments, mostly revolving around being "Cool" or "Bad***" (What can I say? That's high school) so I was happy with it.










And the obligatory Strat shot :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

I-love-my-feet said:


> Hey, really marvelous suit. Looks gentle! :icon_smile:


Cheers!


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

I'll echo the "NOICE!" here.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Been wearing my boater out in the garden today. Last night, I made a new riband in the New Sheridan Club colours to replace the Guards riband:



I've made them detachable so I can change them to suit the situation and needs.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

Very neat and professional looking work. Glad to see some strong club loyalty too.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and dressed to greet it.


Well, that's a change, UC. Now, you have the sun while we have the clouds 

Nice ensemble, the suit is great.

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Today's look got quite a few nice comments. I think it being a sunny day helped though.


I agree with the other fellows: one of your better ever (and that's is quite dificult 'cause you're always sharp)
Great suit, great shoes, but above all, I think that the tie makes the difference

Cheers

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today, another sunless day:


One more happy tie 

Cheers, G.

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Mondays photos...some poses with a bit of time this am...the pics didn't pick up the jacket and shirt too well...both are Ercole, the shirt is a navy gingham with French Cuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you lads tomorrow.


Now, that's something I couldn't do. I just can't put shoes with no socks unless I wear boat shoes. I just don't feel comfortable (and I couldn't no imagine that when using a tie, RG)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

You always do well with the browns, CG. Wish I could

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Clouds, sun, clouds, sun...*

...a mistery, the weather

























Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> You always do well with the browns, CG. Wish I could
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V- I've spent the last 40 years hating brown in all it's aspects... I'm forcing myself to do it more as I know it compliments me.


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only one that said "noice"...lmao


It's the only way to drink Scotch. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix, thunderw21, rgrossicone, gnatty8, Cary Grant, themanfromlisbon - thank you all for the very (too) generous praise!



rgrossicone said:


> Mondays photos...some poses with a bit of time this am...the pics didn't pick up the jacket and shirt too well...both are Ercole, the shirt is a navy gingham with French Cuffs.


The sockless bucks work well with this look.



> NOICE!





Griff said:


> And the obligatory Strat shot


Very fun. 



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Been wearing my boater out in the garden today. Last night, I made a new riband in the New Sheridan Club colours to replace the Guards riband... I've made them detachable so I can change them to suit the situation and needs.


How does one make a riband? Looks fab.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...a mistery, the weather


What's the tie crest, out of curiosity?

Would you believe I was offered a pink straw with my glass of OJ today, "to complement my shirt"? :icon_smile_big:

PS. the lapel buttonholes are symmetrical; don't quite know why they came out at weird angles in the photos; chalk it up to a dodgy angle/posture!


----------



## Cary Grant

Glad to see you holding up the UK end of the DB brotherhood.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> How does one make a riband? Looks fab.


I bought a metre of petersham ribbon in each colour then used iron-on bondaweb to stick them together then cut and hand sewn the pieces to form the riband.

I need to make a black one for formal ocassions, one in my university's colours and one for the Burgon Society.



> PS. the lapel buttonholes are symmetrical; don't quite know why they came out at weird angles in the photos; chalk it up to a dodgy angle/posture!


A nice carnation or blue cornflower would look great with this ensemble!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
PS bluchers
Boucheron perfume
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Hold and CG...you're gonna force me to go get a DB...my wallet slaps you guys!

V-Super shoulders on that jacket and a great tie...so nice!

Griff-You're a badass with the guitar! Awesome!

Me today, a cotton khaki suit and...




























a little Cap'm? No, I only wish. Some days I could use a little Cap'm before a day with whacko 14 year olds! Today was one!


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> Hold and CG...you're gonna force me to go get a DB...my wallet slaps you guys!


Nce suit. And DO IT!! on the DB. ic12337:


----------



## weckl

rgrossicone said:


> Hold and CG...you're gonna force me to go get a DB...my wallet slaps you guys!
> 
> V-Super shoulders on that jacket and a great tie...so nice!
> 
> Griff-You're a badass with the guitar! Awesome!
> 
> Me today, a cotton khaki suit and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little Cap'm? No, I only wish. Some days I could use a little Cap'm before a day with whacko 14 year olds! Today was one!


I like this a lot. Nice matching of the belt and shoes. I'd like to see some cuffs and a bigger break on the pants, but that's just personal preference. Well done.


----------



## weckl

thunderw21 said:


> Cool today but warm enough for a summer look.


Fantastic! Love the shoes. Brooks Brothers?


----------



## thunderw21

weckl said:


> Fantastic! Love the shoes. Brooks Brothers?


Bostonian.

Cheers!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Me today, a cotton khaki suit and...


Great cotton suit, and nice fit too...like I expected any less. :icon_smile_big: Why not take a little nip of captain?!? I don't know how you can teach kids that age or any kids--takes a special person. I have no patience for things like that lol.


----------



## deandbn

rgrossicone said:


>


This is a really good looking outfit. Suits you well. 
Pardon the pun.:icon_smile_big:

Shirt and Pocket Square matching
Tie and socks matching

I noticed you didnt have socks to match to your tie last time.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> What's the tie crest, out of curiosity?


Well H, how can I explain it? The outfit is very elegant and, should I say, classic. 
And if the shoes colour is already bold, that tie is daring, and makes the whole ensemble bright.
Do you know the TV series Boston Legal? Once I read that Danny Crane, the role of William Shatner, was the better dressed character ever on Tv.
He wears very classical suits (always great cut). But the ensembles shirt/tie he wears are always very daring (most of the times, shirt with white colar/coloured body - sometimes stripes - and bright ties, main colour matching the colour of the shirt body). I always dig his look very much (though I dislike that kind of knot), and agree that he's probably the better dressed character on TV.
Just see the pictures, it may help me explain
























Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> V-Super shoulders on that jacket and a great tie...so nice!
> 
> Me today, a cotton khaki suit and...


Thanks Rg. And you look great, as always, Nice suit and amazing tie.
Oh, and I see my beloved Beatles next to you. You're a man of taste :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*A double-header - yesterday's and today's attire . . .*

Yesterday's - if you don't like brown accessories with a light grey suit, blame holdfast - it was he who inspired me to try it :icon_smile:.




























For today's attire, I have no one to blame save myself . . .


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's - if you don't like brown accessories with a light grey suit, blame holdfast - it was he who inspired me to try it :icon_smile:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For today's attire, I have no one to blame save myself . . .


I like the brown shoes with the gray suit from yesterday--very nice.

As for today, the combinations are great! Perfect dimple in your tie btw, and I'm liking the slightly narrower lapels on this suit.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, and today's suit . . .*

. . . is a BB Regent - actually, a Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece Regent.

I found today's suit on sale while on vacation in Boston - my local branch of BB never had Regent model GF's.

The proportions of Regent-cut suits overall seem to be flattering, as least IMHO.

Today's tie is Paul Stuart, an indulgence that I bought myself for my last birthday, and is of silk heavy enough to take a good dimple (and a half Windsor knot makes it easier to make a proper dimple, I find).



Mannix said:


> I like the brown shoes with the gray suit from yesterday--very nice.
> 
> As for today, the combinations are great! Perfect dimple in your tie btw, and I'm liking the slightly narrower lapels on this suit.


----------



## Guero

upr_crust said:


>


Great shoes. Who makes them?


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm commenting on this blindly, as I can't see photos of myself . . .*

. . . .from my office PC.

I'll give you the source for both pairs of shoes posted today.

The brown ones are from Brooks, on clearance on the BB web site, with a lot of antiquing from my local shoe shiners.

The black ones are New & Lingwood, which I bought on sale at Jay Kos, here in NYC, when they discontinued carrying N&L in favour of Edward Green.

Thanks, in any case.



Guero said:


> Great shoes. Who makes them?


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> It's the only way to drink Scotch. :icon_smile_big:


Are you a fig newton dunker?


----------



## mysharona

Off today... experimenting with a porkpie hat. Had to give it a try, in homage to Gene Hackman.
Straw Porkpie by Penguin Original
Shirt by Alan Flusser
Self repaired jeans by Gap
Shoes: Sperry Topsiders
Rolex Submariner watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Hold and CG...you're gonna force me to go get a DB...my wallet slaps you guys!


Do it; you won't regret it!



> ... a cotton khaki suit and...


Smashing!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Well H, how can I explain it?


Denny Crane always has some fun looks. I meant to ask, what was the crest design on the tie in that last outfit of yours - it looks like a club or association of some sort, and I was just being curious (nosy!).



mysharona said:


> Straw Porkpie by Penguin Original


Alongside a bowler, probably one of the hardest hats to pull off. It's just so distinctive. I think you wear it pretty well already - worth experimenting with a few different looks to see what works best.

My dressing up for work is slowly having an effect on others; would you believe I wasn't the only one in a 3pc suit at our team meeting today. Progress!


----------



## Cary Grant

upr_crust said:


> . . . .from my office PC.
> 
> I'll give you the source for both pairs of shoes posted today.
> 
> The brown ones are from Brooks, on clearance on the BB web site, with a lot of antiquing from my local shoe shiners.
> 
> The black ones are New & Lingwood, which I bought on sale at Jay Kos, here in NYC, when they discontinued carrying N&L in favour of Edward Green.
> 
> Thanks, in any case.


Interesting about New & Lingwood since, to my knowledge, they never made their own shoes- they were/are made by Crocket & Jones, ALfred Sargent and others. SO -two- middlemen brands...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Like the shirt . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . but it always puzzles me why anyone would wear a button-down shirt without buttoning the collar point buttons. It's a little like leaving the sleeve placket button unbuttoned - only more visible. Just strange, IMO.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Denny Crane always has some fun looks. I meant to ask, what was the crest design on the tie in that last outfit of yours - it looks like a club or association of some sort, and I was just being curious (nosy!).


Oh that! I thought you were refering my answer to you. Sorry.
My tie is from Façonnable. That's their, let's say, "coat of arms"

Cheers

V


----------



## weckl

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but it always puzzles me why anyone would wear a button-down shirt without buttoning the collar point buttons. It's a little like leaving the sleeve placket button unbuttoned - only more visible. Just strange, IMO.


Got to agree. The whole look is schlubby.


----------



## gnatty8

Navy blazer today, technically maybe not a blazer, but anyway, here it is:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Wednesday's Wonderous Wardrobe*

www.





































.com


----------



## Acct2000

Sharp, RG


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sharp, RG


TY:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> www.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com


This is very nice--looks very professional! Top marks today...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
SS cufflinks
DG pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## 12gofas

*This is a really nice hookup.*



rgrossicone said:


> www.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com


Serious but with* style.*


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> This is very nice--looks very professional! Top marks today...


Thanks! We had a lunch meeting today, and I always eat turkey chili at school that my wife makes Sunday, and packs for Mon-Thurs...anyway, I wound up shoveling a spoonful onto my shirt! I managed somehow to avoid the tie and jacket (amazingly to be truthful) so I had to again hit my school backup wardrobe and finished the day with a white Geoffrey Beene Slim Fit shirt. No pics of the change, but again, the spare clothes came to the rescue...even worked with the tie and square...well, it was a solid white...


----------



## rgrossicone

12gofas said:


> Serious but with* style.*


Thanks GOFAS...had to include the flashy socks...


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks! We had a lunch meeting today, and I always eat turkey chili at school that my wife makes Sunday, and packs for Mon-Thurs...anyway, I wound up shoveling a spoonful onto my shirt! I managed somehow to avoid the tie and jacket (amazingly to be truthful) so I had to again hit my school backup wardrobe and finished the day with a white Geoffrey Beene Slim Fit shirt. No pics of the change, but again, the spare clothes came to the rescue...even worked with the tie and square...well, it was a solid white...


Was the shirt an Ercole special? Either way I hope you get the stain out.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Was the shirt an Ercole special? Either way I hope you get the stain out.


Yes it was...

But I have full confidence in my dry-cleaners!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ErikinWest

@rgrossicone

By far sir, you have my favourite choice of garments. Always contemporary, not afraid to challenge old rules. Always sharp, well fitting, etc. Wearing jeans with the jacket just works sublimely.

Cheers!
Erik


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> www.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com


Teachers must make a lot of money there to afford your wardrobe.


----------



## RebelLaw

Linen suit, brown loafers, blue and white striped OCBD, blue silk pocket square with white border, blue and white watch band, orange and blue stripped tie


----------



## upr_crust

*Whether middle-man brands or not . . .*

. . . the shoes were the styles that I wanted, at the price I was willing to pay, and of a quality that I found acceptable.

Beyond those criteria, I don't really care.



Cary Grant said:


> Interesting about New & Lingwood since, to my knowledge, they never made their own shoes- they were/are made by Crocket & Jones, ALfred Sargent and others. SO -two- middlemen brands...


----------



## upr_crust

*RG, you always mix it up in interesting ways . . .*

. . . it took a second look to realize that you were wearing jeans - a variation on the traditional blue blazer/grey flannels look.

Very nice - great shirt as well.



rgrossicone said:


> www.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's - if you don't like brown accessories with a light grey suit, blame holdfast - it was he who inspired me to try it :icon_smile:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For today's attire, I have no one to blame save myself . . .


You really don't have to worry, UC. You always look sharp, though, in the first picture looks to me that you don't stand the way you use to. Ther's something about the right side of your suit that doesn't fits as usual.
The 2nd outfit is great. A classic.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> www.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com


You are always a surprise. Couldn't imagine you in such a classic look.
Here, you take no risks.
I like it

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*To add to the theme of double-breasted suits for this week . . .*

Something to wear in the anticipated rain . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Every day...*

..is a new day. Not in the wardrobe.


























Carpe Diem

V.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Something to wear in the anticipated rain . . .


Amazinh, UC. Don't know what I like more. Well...I think it's the tie/shirt/ps combo. Really pretty.

Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*Very low-key for you, Lisbon, but quite pleasant . . .*

. . . one can't be a rainbow every day :icon_smile_wink:.

As for your previous comment on my light grey suit from Tuesday, you are quite right that there is something amiss, though less with my stance than the shoulders of the suit. When next it goes out of "rotation" in the closet, it will be making a visit to BB for some alterations.

Thanks, as always, for the compliments on my attire for today.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ..is a new day. Not in the wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Something to wear in the anticipated rain . . .


...and at the same time, you seem to be paying tribute to Edward G. Robinson,
Fred MacMurray, and all other _noir_ stars of the 1940's. Nicely done.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> Something to wear in the anticipated rain . . .


Looks good--great db navy suit. I like how the purple tie really pops against the shirt and suit. Nice cufflinks too.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> ..is a new day. Not in the wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


I'm really liking those red pants, especially with the blazer! The knit tie was a great choice too.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> .com


I love the slightly askew tie-knot. Very nice.


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but it always puzzles me why anyone would wear a button-down shirt without buttoning the collar point buttons. It's a little like leaving the sleeve placket button unbuttoned - only more visible. Just strange, IMO.


Because I wasn't wearing a tie and in the few and far between days that I don't have to work, I like to losen up the formality of a button-down collar. I agree, however, that if the shirt was tucked in, the buttons would need to be fastened. Thanks for the compliment on the shirt.



weckl said:


> Got to agree. The whole look is schlubby.


Oh the whole look is? or just the unbuttoned button-downs? Specificity helps, otherwise one might perceive you as rude. For what it's worth. I wasn't going for "polished".


----------



## mysharona

Good morning gentlemen! While usually averse to novelty ties, this one featuring french cafe posters begged to see the light of day!
Blazer by Konen
Shirt by Claiborne
Tie by Geoffrey Beene, Tiffany tiebar
PS by Daniel Cremieux
Belt (not shown) CK
Trousers by BB
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes, my beloved Polos
Watch by Rolex


----------



## DerekHowlett




----------



## Mannix

You have a great watch collection MS.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> You have a great watch collection MS.


Thank you! One of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Thank you! One of my guilty pleasures.


Better than crack cocaine.


----------



## Wall

Mannix said:


> Better than crack cocaine.


And just as expensive, if not more!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
testoni bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Feeling a little louche...


----------



## hockeyinsider

DerekHowlett said:


>


Sir, I don't mean to be rude, but what on earth is the piping on your trousers? Is that flannel?

I would suggest you ditch the pants, lose the earrings and put on a different color shirt. With a little adjustments, you would look much better, more presentable, and proper.


----------



## rgrossicone

hockeyinsider said:


> Teachers must make a lot of money there to afford your wardrobe.


Just a lot of debt...lol...and a lot more bargains!


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for the compliments fellas! Actually, Erik and Upr, the pants are very light weight cotton, not denim, although they look a hell of a lot like jeans!

Just to add to the above comment re:what teachers earn here in NYC, it is in the top 5% of the nation...only our suburban teachers on LI, NJ and Westchester make more than we do.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Better than crack cocaine.


Y'all got that damn Tim McGraw song in my head now...

"remember when a ho was just a ho
a coke was just a coke
and crack was what you did 
when you were crackin jokes"


----------



## rgrossicone

While I myself wouldn't wear it, I like the confidence you have in it. The fellas here lean a bit more toward old school conservative dress, so if you can put up with their comments, keep the pics coming!



DerekHowlett said:


>


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> You really don't have to worry, UC. You always look sharp, though, in the first picture looks to me that you don't stand the way you use to. Ther's something about the right side of your suit that doesn't fits as usual.
> The 2nd outfit is great. A classic.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


+ 1, I love those monks!


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ..is a new day. Not in the wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


I like what you've done here Vic, the slim trousers look especially good on you, I love the color.. The stripe on the shirt is interesting!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Thursday - With A Chance of Denim*

Teaching + Chance of Rain = Denim and Cons!





































Field Day Tomorrow...Football, my homeroom vs the Math teacher's homeroom...we will emerge victorious!


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I love the slightly askew tie-knot. Very nice.


I think I have that tie RG, is it Polo RL?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Good morning gentlemen! While usually averse to novelty ties, this one featuring french cafe posters begged to see the light of day!
> Blazer by Konen
> Shirt by Claiborne
> Tie by Geoffrey Beene, Tiffany tiebar
> PS by Daniel Cremieux
> Belt (not shown) CK
> Trousers by BB
> Socks by Old Navy
> Shoes, my beloved Polos
> Watch by Rolex


Like the shoes!

Something about the tie is just not working for me.. Might look better with a plain OCBD, but the pattern of the shirt and the stiff collar just don't work IMO..

Did I say I like the shoes?


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> I think I have that tie RG, is it Polo RL?


RLBL-from the winter sale.


----------



## gnatty8

And finally, today's effort; have at it gentlemen:


----------



## rgrossicone

LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of the trousers....I want a pair.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ..is a new day. Not in the wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V.


----------



## rgrossicone

I know this has been mentioned before, but your pants are always PERFECT! Thats a great tie as well...gnatty, you are one fine dresser.



gnatty8 said:


> And finally, today's effort; have at it gentlemen:


----------



## DerekHowlett

hockeyinsider said:


> Sir, I don't mean to be rude, but what on earth is the piping on your trousers? Is that flannel?
> 
> I would suggest you ditch the pants, lose the earrings and put on a different color shirt. With a little adjustments, you would look much better, more presentable, and proper.


I actually made those pants myself so I appreciate you noticing the detail I put into it.


----------



## rgrossicone

DerekHowlett said:


> I actually made those pants myself so I appreciate you noticing the detail I put into it.


Thats incredible...great work! Are you an apprentice? In fashion school? I always wanted to learn how to cut and sew but my hands just are too shakey...I have several tailors a few generations back in my family.


----------



## DerekHowlett

rgrossicone said:


> Thats incredible...great work! Are you an apprentice? In fashion school? I always wanted to learn how to cut and sew but my hands just are too shakey...I have several tailors a few generations back in my family.


I'm an electricians apprentice 

I just do it in my spare time and take sewing classes at night.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but your pants are always PERFECT! Thats a great tie as well...gnatty, you are one fine dresser.


thanks RG/NYR, I appreciate the compliment..


----------



## Mannix

DerekHowlett said:


> I'm an electricians apprentice
> 
> I just do it in my spare time and take sewing classes at night.


That's sweet. :aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*You're clever enough to have taken the means of production . . .*

. . into your own hands.

Bravo to that - most of the rest of us are mere consumers of the cleverness of other - you have relied on your own budding skills.

Best of luck with your interests, and thanks for sharing.



DerekHowlett said:


> I'm an electricians apprentice
> 
> I just do it in my spare time and take sewing classes at night.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr crust said:


> Very low-key for you, Lisbon, but quite pleasant. . . one can't be a rainbow every day


Thanks UC, I did my best 



Mannix said:


> I'm really liking those red pants, especially with the blazer! The knit tie was a great choice too.


Thanks, M. They really are burgundy. And cheap. Just like the tie 



gnatty8 said:


> II like what you've done here Vic, the slim trousers look especially good on you, I love the color.. The stripe on the shirt is interesting!


Thanks G. The shirt is Façonnable.



rgrossicone said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of the trousers....I want a pair.


Well, that can be tried, Rg, Let's see if I still can get a pair for you . Be sure they were very cheap, something like less than $20.

Cheers, guys
V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> And finally, today's effort; have at it gentlemen:


As the pope said: I know nothing about art, but I know what I like.
And I like it very much, G

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*The sun is here*

Hope to stay


























Carpe Diem

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Finally, the sun is shining in NYC, and it's Friday . . .*

. . . time for a bright and happy-looking ensemble.

(Note - the check pattern in the shirt is more pronounced in real life than in the photos.)


----------



## upr_crust

*The sun will stay wherever your necktie is . . .*

. . . a great sunny outfit from you today.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hope to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Hope to stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Awesome peak lapel jacket, I really need to fine one! I like the structure of the shoulder a lot too, they're slightly roped looking but not pagoda shoulders.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . time for a bright and happy-looking ensemble.
> 
> (Note - the check pattern in the shirt is more pronounced in real life than in the photos.)


Orange and blue look great one you. I'm glad to see _brown _suede brogues with your gray suit--looks good.


----------



## upr_crust

*I'll have to check the colour balance of my camera . . .*

Not to make light of your compliment, but today's suit is actually a rather cool shade of brown, rather than grey (though I've been eyeing a grey tickweave at BB, and wouldn't mind the addition to my wardrobe - if only closets were built to stretch . . . ).

Glad that you like it, in any event.



Mannix said:


> Orange and blue look great one you. I'm glad to see _brown _suede brogues with your gray suit--looks good.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Bastille Day prep. . .*

. . . at _La Vie En Rose_, Brea, California:

Burberry blazer; Ralph Lauren shirt; Brooks Brothers pocket square, trousers, and cashmere hose; Geoffrey Beene belt; Club Room slip ons; '60s silk print 28" "neck square"; Movado Museum Sportif, 18k inlay on stainless.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Like the shoes!
> 
> Something about the tie is just not working for me.. Might look better with a plain OCBD, but the pattern of the shirt and the stiff collar just don't work IMO..
> 
> Did I say I like the shoes?


I agree. I ditched the tie mid-day. I know why I never wear it.


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . at _La Vie En Rose_, Brea, California:
> 
> Burberry blazer; Ralph Lauren shirt; Brooks Brothers pocket square, trousers, and cashmere hose; Geoffrey Beene belt; Club Room slip ons; '60s silk print 28" "neck square"; Movado Museum Sportif, 18k inlay on stainless.


I like this look a lot. I'm iffy about the prominence of the ascot, but not the choice of ascot. Nice.


----------



## mysharona

Geeze! Sorry these pics are so effin' crummy. Still getting used to the camera on my new phone.
I know I wore this jacket yesterday, but my venue for the day changed and it's been on the sidelines for a while.
Jacket: Konen
Shirt: Dockers
Tie: Rooster
PS: T. Harris, London
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Claiborne
Socks: Tommy Hilfiger (they're actually baby blue)
Shoes: AE
Watch: Rolex AirKing with "bronze" dial


----------



## mysharona

*Just me again...*

I think this one's a little bit better......


----------



## gnatty8

I like this shirt Blueboy, and I even like the ascot.. Is that a butcher stripe? Not a huge fan of Movado watches, they are too conspicuous. Interesting location, where is it?


----------



## ErikinWest

I really like the look! But I wonder if doing up another shirt button might tuck in the ascot (or cravat, whatever the proper name is) a little more? Cause from the photo it seems like there is a lot. Other than that, very stylish.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## wimbledonballs

*pink pocket sq*



mysharona said:


> I agree. I ditched the tie mid-day. I know why I never wear it.


LOVE THE PINK POCKET SQ


----------



## mysharona

wimbledonballs said:


> LOVE THE PINK POCKET SQ


Thank you much!


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> Ralph Lauren shirt; Brooks Brothers pocket square


I like these a lot.

Doraemon tie today...


----------



## Mr. Moo

*RG*, I am a fan of your look. Very steady. The last one I like better without the cap. 
*
ManFromLisbon* - bold stuff. Everything flows very well together. Nicely done.

*upr crust* - the tie and pocket square are too match-matchy for my taste. Perhaps a navy blue would work better? The rest looks good.

*MySharona* - like the pink/paisley PS. Who makes it?

*HF* - solid.

-----------------------




























*Hickey Freeman* jacket
*Borrelli* shirt
*Todd's* tie
*Saks *PS
*Zanella* pants
*Robert Talbott* socks
*Alfred Sargent* shoes


----------



## Blueboy1938

gnatty8 said:


> I like this shirt Blueboy, and I even like the ascot.. Is that a butcher stripe? Not a huge fan of Movado watches, they are too conspicuous. Interesting location, where is it?


It's a "guillotine strip":icon_smile_big:

Seriously, though, you could be right about "butcher's stripe," but I do not personally know.

Mme. La Guillotine and I were in the foyer of a french restaurant in Brea, California adjacent to the Brea Mall(!) called _La Vie En Rose_. Delightful place in a rather startling location. The foot-and-wrist-gear pix were taken on my townhouse "terrace."



ErikinWest said:


> I really like the look! But I wonder if doing up another shirt button might tuck in the ascot (or cravat, whatever the proper name is) a little more? Cause from the photo it seems like there is a lot. Other than that, very stylish.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


High praise from someone like you. Humble thanks.

Actually, you are probably right, looking at the picture again. I'm so used to leaving the two unbuttoned that I just did that out of habit and didn't think about proportion. I'll try just leaving the collar button undone next time. I was also trying to make a point that you don't necessarily have to obtain a "purpose built" ascot. You can make one, in effect, with any 28" scarf, which opens up the whole world of Hermes and Gucci, or whatever. I find most ascot patterns too staid. Here's how:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Lorenzini shirt
TB belt
RLPL pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

Mr. Moo said:


> *MySharona* - like the pink/paisley PS. Who makes it?


Daniel Cremieux for Dillards. Dillards has great squares.


----------



## Mark Ligett

Blueboy: I love the ascot!!!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mr Moo- love the texture of both your jacket and tie!

V and Upr- Love the SUNNY color today...was a good one for it UPR. And I love the suede brogues! Beautiful! A pair just like them went on the thrift exchange for a great price, but they were a tad small for me...need to find a pair.

MySh- Great jacket...I'm always hesitant to wear a striped sport coat...you work it well. I love all of your shoes, but these are a favorite!

Blue- Love the ascot, need to obtain a few more of these

Hold- Awesome tie...but your db's this past week were inspiring, can't get em out of my head!

As for me, I'm afraid no one will be terribly impressed. It was field day for my 7th and 8th graders, great day for it, nice sun with a cool breeze by the bay. My sinuses wreaked havoc on me though and I spent much of the day quarterbacking my football team with a hangover-like headache! Bad news, we lost the football 4-3 to our arch nemesis, good, my homeroom defeated my arch nemesis' 26-17 in "Field Day Points" for bragging rights, GREAT because all the kids had a really great time. It was a day for them to enjoy in return for the services they provide the school throughout the year (not all students attend).

I was sporting my Crimson Tide gear...










My arch nemesis, and 8th grade Math Teacher, is on my left in the photo...in reality, we're great friends! Good times!


----------



## gnatty8

Mr. Moo said:


> *Alfred Sargent* shoes


Which Alfred Sargent are these?


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> My arch nemesis, and 8th grade Math Teacher, is on my left in the photo...in reality, we're great friends! Good times!


Did you go to Bama RG? I got one of my graduate degrees there..


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Did you go to Bama RG? I got one of my graduate degrees there..


No, I wish...just another Yankee with Dixie in his blood. Loved the Crimson Tide since I was a boy...something about their mystique on the gridiron, that typical Southern football program. Maybe it was the numbers on their helmets.

Hofstra U for me. What did you study there?


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> No, I wish...just another Yankee with Dixie in his blood. Loved the Crimson Tide since I was a boy...something about their mystique on the gridiron, that typical Southern football program. Maybe it was the numbers on their helmets.
> 
> Hofstra U for me. What did you study there?


Finance, to further the technical knowledge I got in business school back at one of those yankee schools, lol.. If you ever get to Tuscaloosa to catch a game, you must eat plenty at Dreamland.. Trust me..


----------



## ErikinWest

Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!

https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg

https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg

https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Griff

ErikinWest said:


> Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


You sure can pull off a cardigan, Erik! In these parts, about the only people who wear them are my Grandfather and my math teacher. Bit of a shame, really. Anyway, you've inspired me to add one to my wardrobe (and hopefully more) and I plan to wear it this weekend.

Rock on, man :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

Yes, do not fear the cardigan. For it fears you more than you it!

Fears you as someone that woefully underutilises such a classic wardrobe item, that is.


----------



## Mark L.

kitonbrioni said:


> Malo jacket
> Lorenzini shirt
> TB belt
> RLPL pant
> Brioni socks
> Ferragamo loafers
> Creed cologne
> Piaget watch


That is a beautiful jacket, kitonbrioni.


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Finance, to further the technical knowledge I got in business school back at one of those yankee schools, lol.. If you ever get to Tuscaloosa to catch a game, you must eat plenty at Dreamland.. Trust me..


I know all about Dreamland, and actually considered ordering some on line for a BBQ last summer. May actually swing through in early August though, maybe catch a practice session if its open, and will eat good there!


----------



## rgrossicone

ErikinWest said:


> Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Looks great man! I wish I had your style when I was your age!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

ErikinWest said:


> Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Well done!!


----------



## gnatty8

ErikinWest said:


> Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg


One of your best efforts yet, very well done.


----------



## Holdfast

ErikinWest said:


> Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!


I like the green tie. Coincidentally I was running the exact same errand today. Just checking there's time to get there before the bank shuts...


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> I like the green tie. Coincidentally I was running the exact same errand today. Just checking there's time to get there before the bank shuts...


The color of your shirt is terrific! ANd I love those shoes! What are their makes?


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> The color of your shirt is terrific! ANd I love those shoes! What are their makes?


Thanks!

Shirt is a Loro Piana Polo, and the shoes are C&J Clifford.


----------



## hockeyinsider

ErikinWest said:


> Had to deposit a cheque today. C'est tout!
> 
> https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


That's one of the best outfits I have seen you put together!


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's today:


----------



## Jovan

Erik: I only give pause about the shoes (I think they're a little squarish and a classic penny would work better) but otherwise agree with HI. Where did you get the cardigan?

DocH: Great summer outfit. Are those longwings?


----------



## ErikinWest

Thanks to all the nice compliments above!

@Jovan: You see I started collecting nicer shoes back when I was still young and not very knowledgeable. I'd love to pick up some Aldens or AE's, but now I'm too poor :icon_smile: When I cash my equities at the end of the month, I'll probably invest in 2 pairs. Oh and I got the cardigan from Tommy, but it was a really good sale, only paid 15 CA for it.

Thanks again,
Erik

@DocHolliday: Sublime like usually. Two questions, what's the fabric of the jacket and the tie?


----------



## Mannix

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today:


Superb linen jacket!


----------



## thunderw21

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today...


Well done, Doc. What hat is that?


----------



## Mannix

Cross post... Sorry about the blurry picture.


----------



## rgrossicone

As I said earlier - Cool Beans!^^^^^


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> As I said earlier - Cool Beans!^^^^^


Thank you sir! I'm really liking hats now...since I have a shorter haircut now it doesn't mess with it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Mackintosh
Zegna shirt
BJ belt
Diesel jeans
NM socks
DMs
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some Errands and a Holdfast Inspired Get-Up*

Although, it defintely did not come across as I'd hoped.




























I didn't even wear a watch, the pose is in trinute to HF, who inspired the shirt choice, and provided the shirt (some time back).


----------



## hockeyinsider

Mannix said:


> Superb linen jacket!


Isn't it a sin to mix linen and cotton, which you are doing with the shirt and jacket.


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> Although, it defintely did not come across as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even wear a watch, the pose is in trinute to HF, who inspired the shirt choice, and provided the shirt (some time back).


Where did you get that wonderful 3/2 jacket? I can never find any 3/2 jackets out here in the Great Lakes State.


----------



## rgrossicone

hockeyinsider said:


> Where did you get that wonderful 3/2 jacket? I can never find any 3/2 jackets out here in the Great Lakes State.


Thank you! My tailor here in Brooklyn made it for me a few months ago. I treat myself to one jacket/or suit from him per year.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Cross post... Sorry about the blurry picture.


I love that hat Mannix!!


----------



## gnatty8

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today:


Those are some fine, fine shoes.. Details?


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> I love that hat Mannix!!


Thanks gnatty! I'm really into hats right now (thanks to Neo from SF), this one was the catalyst.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's a sin to mix wool and linen, and only if . . .*

. . .you're a Hasidic Jew.

I believe that the term is "shnatez", and there are Orthodox rabbis who go around making sure that there aren't any mixes of flax and wool (apparently a more common thing in interlinings and such) within one garment.

Everybody's got their schtick, no?



hockeyinsider said:


> Isn't it a sin to mix linen and cotton, which you are doing with the shirt and jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great jacket and shirt, RG . . .*

. . . plaudits to Ercole and to holdfast's capacity as fashion re-seller.



rgrossicone said:


> Although, it defintely did not come across as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even wear a watch, the pose is in trinute to HF, who inspired the shirt choice, and provided the shirt (some time back).


----------



## thunderw21

Cool, starting to sprinkle but that didn't stop me from busting out another summer look.

Casual shoes with a DB suit...


----------



## welldressedfellow

I like this very much! Info on the shoes, por favor.



thunderw21 said:


> Cool, starting to sprinkle but that didn't stop me from busting out another summer look.
> 
> Casual shoes with a DB suit...


----------



## thunderw21

welldressedfellow said:


> I like this very much! Info on the shoes, por favor.


Thanks!

They are "Johnston and Murphy", found at Goodwill like most of my stuff. The white is suede leather.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


> Here's today...


I asked on SF, but it might have got lost in the swathe of posts - any info on the jacket?



Mannix said:


> Cross post... Sorry about the blurry picture.


Cool hat!



rgrossicone said:


> I didn't even wear a watch, the pose is in trinute to HF, who inspired the shirt choice, and provided the shirt (some time back).


:icon_smile_big: Nice pose...

Glad to see you're getting some good use out of that shirt! RLPL, or was in Black Label?



thunderw21 said:


> Cool, starting to sprinkle but that didn't stop me from busting out another summer look.


Smashing look. The shoes are very intriguing!


----------



## DocHolliday

Jovan said:


> DocH: Great summer outfit. Are those longwings?


Thanks, Jovan. Yep, they're longwings, a relatively new addition to the aresenal.



ErikinWest said:


> @DocHolliday: Sublime like usually. Two questions, what's the fabric of the jacket and the tie?


The coat is linen and the tie is silk.



thunderw21 said:


> Well done, Doc. What hat is that?


I bought it off Panama Bob, who sells online and on eBay. Good value for the money.



hockeyinsider said:


> Isn't it a sin to mix linen and cotton, which you are doing with the shirt and jacket.


If so, I'm unrepentent. 



gnatty8 said:


> Those are some fine, fine shoes.. Details?


I thought you might go for those, gnatty. They're just cheapie vintage longwings I picked up while hunting for some deadstock Florsheim Imperials or the like. I've actually since bought a pair of Nettletons, but these fit so well I continue wearing them.



Holdfast said:


> I asked on SF, but it might have got lost in the swathe of posts - any info on the jacket?


I just got the chance to answer you there, but for anyone who might wonder here, it's Bamford and Sons.


----------



## ErikinWest

thunderw21 said:


>


I love that chalk stripe! Additionally the boutonniere just rocks.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Cool hat!


Thanks holdfast.


----------



## gnatty8

DocHolliday said:


> I thought you might go for those, gnatty. They're just cheapie vintage longwings I picked up while hunting for some deadstock Florsheim Imperials or the like. I've actually since bought a pair of Nettletons, but these fit so well I continue wearing them.


I like them very much.. I thought they might have been NOS Kenmoors. They look very nice!


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Going to church:










Giving my new T.M. Lewin detachable collar shirt its first airing, paired with a modernsilk tie, 1950s(?) Co-op suit, silver half hunter watch and chain, etc.



















I rather like the shirt - it is a pink on pink check. Sleeves are on the long side, unfortunately, so I am using sleeve garters.










I chose these old Church's Thames Oxfords as I didn't mind them getting wet in the pouring rain!










Stetson homburg and Fulton malacca-handled umbrella


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
Brioni shirt
BJ belt
DG pant
Armani socks
DMs
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

Anthony Jordan said:


> Going to church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving my new T.M. Lewin detachable collar shirt its first airing, paired with a modernsilk tie, 1950s(?) Co-op suit, silver half hunter watch and chain, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like the shirt - it is a pink on pink check. Sleeves are on the long side, unfortunately, so I am using sleeve garters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose these old Church's Thames Oxfords as I didn't mind them getting wet in the pouring rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stetson homburg and Fulton malacca-handled umbrella


When did TM Lewin begin making detachable collars?


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sunday and a Three Burough Tour*

Trip into the city for a sale...not much to talk about there. First time the baby is in the big town...we tend to like it better in our little town anyways...
















Fairly simple get up today, slimmed chinos, penny loafers, hopsack navy sport coat, white OCBD, aviators when the sun came out. Oh yea, that's me breaking the law, lucky I didn't get ticketed.
























Anyone can walk and get their photo taken...but few can do so whilst holding a very mobile 11 month old.








Reflecting on the drive to my brother's for some birthday cake (his, not mine). Wondering if Citibank can rebound and get back moving foward as well.








The drive to Shaolin (that's Staten Island for those not familiar).








A light wind would blow this dog to New Jersey.








Thinking about the day that passed...








...it was a good one!
Have a nice week fellas.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> :icon_smile_big: Nice pose...
> 
> Glad to see you're getting some good use out of that shirt! RLPL, or was in Black Label?


That was black label...will be wearing it tomorrow with a brown suit (Was cleaned, no worries. You are dead on about the PS...a bit more contrast would have worked in much better than the same purple.


----------



## Mannix

I enjoyed those pictures very much Rob, thanks for sharing. Your daughter is so cute :icon_smile:. It took me a while to figure out what law you were breaking, but I finally read the "no standing" sign. Nice ensemble, I like the clean and simple lines....and of course they are a great fit.


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


You appear to be channeling Jason Statham in this one. Specifically the carjacking scene from _Transporter 2_: "Hold on. Just came out of the dry cleaners."


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Desert DJ*

Sunset in Palm Springs at the pre-dinner reception in a private home prior to the _Dinner at Eight_ soirée at _Le Vallauris_.

Lubiam (Italia) silk satin faced dinner jacket; Joan Miró silk print vintage waistcoat (no maker label); After Six marcella/barrel-cuffed wing shirt; gold and silver deco squares woven pattern silk tie (no maker label); square-cut gold finish studs/links; Canali silk braid trousers; Perry Ellis Oxford cap-toe patents.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

hockeyinsider said:


> When did TM Lewin begin making detachable collars?


They've stocked them for at least the last eight years, I would say. I imagine that they have always offered them - for example there is a vintage example of theirs on eBay at the moment, but at present they are almost solely restricted to their Chancery Lane store, with the odd few held under the counter at their Jermyn Street branch. I used to have an arrangement with their mail order branch to have them sent to me, and this latest one I bought from my local outlet store for £13.50, which I was very pleased with.


----------



## balder

Mannix said:


> I enjoyed those pictures very much Rob, thanks for sharing. Your daughter is so cute :icon_smile:. It took me a while to figure out what law you were breaking, but I finally read the "no standing" sign. Nice ensemble, I like the clean and simple lines....and of course they are a great fit.


I had to think about it for a bit as well!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*A general look at the weekend pictures*



upr_crust said:


> The sun will stay wherever your necktie is . . . a great sunny outfit from you today


That tie has a long life in my hands, UC . Thanks a lot


 Mannix said:


> Awesome peak lapel jacket, I really need to fine one! I like the structure of the shoulder a lot too, they're slightly roped looking but not pagoda shoulders


In person, I think it looks greater than in the pictures. And it was rather cheap, bought in Zara. Thanks M.


Mr. Moo said:


> ManFromLisbon - bold stuff. Everything flows very well together. Nicely done.


Thanks MM. I always try not to be boring. Here, I tried with the Zegna tie  
And you look sharp, as always. Those shoes are really handsome, as well as the coat.


rgrossicone said:


> V and Upr- Love the SUNNY color today...was a good one for it UPR. And I love the suede brogues! Beautiful! A pair just like them went on the thrift exchange for a great price, but they were a tad small for me...need to find a pair.


Thanks Rob. And you look nice too. But smaller comparing to the guy next to you

ErikinWest: Tou always look nice in knitwears. Well done.

DocHoliday: always smart. One of my mirrors 



Mannix said:


> Cross post... Sorry about the blurry picture.


Don't know if I like you that hat, M...hum...


rgrossicone said:


> I didn't even wear a watch, the pose is in trinute to HF, who inspired the shirt choice, and provided the shirt (some time back).


Never thought to see you with these shoes, RG. But like the coat and shirt a lot.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Week begining with some sun*

































Carpe diem

V


----------



## upr_crust

*From the Department of Redundancy Department . . .*

. . . it seems that I've worn this suit similarly a very short while ago . . .




























Well, at least the cufflinks are new . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Lots of navy blazers showing up of late . . . .*

. . . very nice, RG and Lisbon.

That reminds me that I've got one coming from BB's clearance website - a Regent model Saxxon (a replacement for the one I ordered earlier which turned out to be a shade too small).


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . it seems that I've worn this suit similarly a very short while ago . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least the cufflinks are new . . .


Thanks UC. 
Looking sharp yourself. Like that shoes, colour is great.
And I have a Ferragamo tie very pretty much like that one (some problems for me to get a pretty knot out of her)

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> Going to church


Very smart!



rgrossicone said:


>


Great photos & outfit. Simple and great!



Blueboy1938 said:


> Joan Miró silk print vintage waistcoat


This looks lots of fun!

Mondays... grr... I blame the mismatched square on a bleary-eyed morning.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> Very smart!


Thanks! Looking sharp yourself, if I may say...


----------



## Simon Myerson

upr_crust said:


> . . .you're a Hasidic Jew.
> 
> I believe that the term is "shnatez", and there are Orthodox rabbis who go around making sure that there aren't any mixes of flax and wool (apparently a more common thing in interlinings and such) within one garment.
> 
> Everybody's got their schtick, no?


Shatnez. Mixing linen and wool (also certain types of crops and yoking an ass and a cow together, which are perhaps slightly less relevant to this board).

Most commercial interlinings offend and you can get them redone. But if you ask most tailors in London or Leeds for a 'Jewish suit' they will do one for you. It seems to be softer but otherwise no different.

It's my schtick. Hurts no one (except possibly the manufacturers of linen interlinings to whom I apologise).

PS: You don't have to be a chassidic Jew (I'm not - couldn't manage to limit myself to black coat and white shirt ) - just Orthodox. ♠


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Zegna shirt
BJ belt
BC pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Tommy cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

This was a few days back during my top hat polishing guidance note write-up:


----------



## gnatty8

Some great stuff here lately, RG, those venture into the city pics are fantastic, keep em' coming like that!

Today:


----------



## Mannix

Nice suede brogues gnatty^^...your shoe collection simply amazes me.


----------



## Srynerson

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This was a few days back during my top hat polishing guidance note write-up:


Excellent pic!


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## 16412

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This was a few days back during my top hat polishing guidance note write-up:


Picture perfect, and nice hats.


----------



## Mark L.

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This was a few days back during my top hat polishing guidance note write-up:


That is an outrageously nice photo; the colors, the composition, all terrific. Kind of a timeless quality to it. I'm thinkin' this one had a little thought put into it--not just another cell phone snap shot.


----------



## upr_crust

*Just because it's Tuesday, and I had a mind . . .*

. . . to wear all of today's attire, however inappropriate for a normal day at the office.

I hope that you appreciate my personal caprice, or at least find it harmless and inoffensive . . .


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . to wear all of today's attire, however inappropriate for a normal day at the office.
> 
> I hope that you appreciate my personal caprice, or at least find it harmless and inoffensive . . .


Nice db suit. Your tie dimple is perfect btw, looking good as always.


----------



## upr_crust

*My choice of attire seems to evoke different responses in people . . .*

Thanks, Mannix, for your vote of confidence.

Ironically, as I was walking to the subway, a gentleman in the street said to me "You look like a million lire!". Now, I hadn't intended to do "Godfather chic", and, IMHO, I look about as Italian as a Cotswold cottage, but the combination of black suit and dark fedora seems to evoke a different association in the minds of others.

I can only hope that the gentleman in question was unaware of the relative value of the lire in modern times - even at its highest value against the USD, a million lire was worth less than $1000. Arghhhh.



Mannix said:


> Nice db suit. Your tie dimple is perfect btw, looking good as always.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Mannix, for your vote of confidence.
> 
> Ironically, as I was walking to the subway, a gentleman in the street said to me "You look like a million lire!". Now, I hadn't intended to do "Godfather chic", and, IMHO, I look about as Italian as a Cotswold cottage, but the combination of black suit and dark fedora seems to evoke a different association in the minds of others.
> 
> I can only hope that the gentleman in question was unaware of the relative value of the lire in modern times - even at its highest value against the USD, a million lire was worth less than $1000. Arghhhh.


I lol'd. Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v230/cardcaptorcharlie/Sartorial/DSC07263.jpg


Wonderful photo!



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000553.jpg


Superb!

Got myself a new camera yesterday so forgive me while I fine-tune how to best to take photos with it (it's just a cheap P&S, but any new camera takes a bit of readjustment):


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> Sunset in Palm Springs at the pre-dinner reception in a private home prior to the _Dinner at Eight_ soirée at _Le Vallauris_.
> 
> Lubiam (Italia) silk satin faced dinner jacket; Joan Miró silk print vintage waistcoat (no maker label); After Six marcella/barrel-cuffed wing shirt; gold and silver deco squares woven pattern silk tie (no maker label); square-cut gold finish studs/links; Canali silk braid trousers; Perry Ellis Oxford cap-toe patents.


I think the waistcoat and tie are a bit much for a semi-formal outfit, not to mention having silk facings on a cream jacket.



rgrossicone said:


>


Great outfit. Keeping it simple.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Particularly crappy photos today, but they give a flavour of the look I was after:

Work, followed by a trip to the theatre to see "An Inspector Calls"










Wool/silk mix Ravi 6x2 suit, House of Frazer gingham shirt, yellow silk pocket square, etc.










Four vices cufflinks










Herald & Heart "Mason" fedora










Battered but waterproof Alfred Sargent "Epsom" Oxfords.


----------



## Holdfast

Anthony Jordan said:


> Four vices cufflinks


I'm glad I didn't end up bidding against you! I was thinking about placing a bid on that auction, but decided against it in the end.

I like the use of all the yellow in your outfit today. Not a colour I can wear, sadly.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast said:


> I'm glad I didn't end up bidding against you! I was thinking about placing a bid on that auction, but decided against it in the end.
> 
> I like the use of all the yellow in your outfit today. Not a colour I can wear, sadly.


They were a present from Herself and are a great favourite of mine. They do have a certain charm I think. I have also decided that I rather like yellow - it lifts my mood whenever I wear it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist coat
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Xhine23

Holdfast said:


> Wonderful photo!
> 
> Superb!
> 
> Got myself a new camera yesterday so forgive me while I fine-tune how to best to take photos with it (it's just a cheap P&S, but any new camera takes a bit of readjustment):


I love the tie shirt combo


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Mannix, for your vote of confidence.
> 
> Ironically, as I was walking to the subway, a gentleman in the street said to me "You look like a million lire!". Now, I hadn't intended to do "Godfather chic", and, IMHO, I look about as Italian as a Cotswold cottage, but the combination of black suit and dark fedora seems to evoke a different association in the minds of others.
> 
> I can only hope that the gentleman in question was unaware of the relative value of the lire in modern times - even at its highest value against the USD, a million lire was worth less than $1000. Arghhhh.


Upr, as a fourth generation Italian American, I say we welcome you with OPEN ARMS! The dark db suit is very "goomba" and you could walk the streets of Dyker Heights with a white overcoat waving to all of your paisans without anyone blinking an eye. You'd even get some free vegetables and baked goods!

Seriously, looks great man!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Weighty matter?*

Please don't take this the wrong way, as I think this is a very nice outfit. However, the left side of your coat is sagging quite a lot, while the right (your right) seems to hang perfectly. I'm just curious what might be causing that, since I have developed an interest in how pockets are actually being used? I'm assuming, as you can tell from my question, that you had something of some considerable weight in the left inside pocket at the time the picture was taken.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This was a few days back during my top hat polishing guidance note write-up:


Cut your fingernails, or you'll be buying duct tape for that hat.​


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Oh, my!*



Peak and Pine said:


> Cut your fingernails, or you'll be buying duct tape for that hat.​


That just seems a gratuitously rude comment, IMO.


----------



## gnatty8

Nice day for a summer coat. Coat is Zegna, shirt is RLPL, trousers are RLPL, tie is Isaia, and shoes are Barker Black.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Blueboy1938 said:


> That just seems a gratuitously rude comment, IMO.


Get over it.​


----------



## Peak and Pine

gnatty8 said:


> Nice day for a summer coat. Coat is Zegna, shirt is RLPL, trousers are RLPL, tie is Isaia, and shoes are Barker Black.


Good lookin' outfit. The coat's linen?​


----------



## rgrossicone

*Monday's Attire and a Sad End*

Back to the grind Monday, and one of the worst parts of teaching, the wake for an eighth grader's mom.
Brown plaid and Purple stripes during the day.
After dropping the little boob at Day Care and before my morning cup of Joe:








In the classroom, after that cup of Joe...mmmm...Joe.
















Teaching WW2, so felt it acceptable to wear my grandfathers Navy ID Bracelet that he wore in the Pacific.








Navy and Grey for the evening. Poor girl lost her mom to cancer.








And then there is the seduction...what woman can refuse a man posing while leaning on a crib? Apparently my wife.


----------



## gnatty8

Peak and Pine said:


> Good lookin' outfit. The coat's linen?​


blend IIRC, thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

*and today's walk in the sun*

Warmer day called for a cotton suit...and a pink shirt.
































They call me crazy eyes, I got a troubled mind, and a cardboard sign and a jug of wine...


----------



## BLFancher

Love the Ray Bans, RG. I'm sporting that pair as my mainstays right now too. A little more rakish than standard aviators...


----------



## rgrossicone

BLFancher said:


> Love the Ray Bans, RG. I'm sporting that pair as my mainstays right now too. A little more rakish than standard aviators...


I love em too...there are few frames that fit my face as well as these.


----------



## Cary Grant

Several good looks of late, gents. Nice coat Gnatty, and HF and RG- liking the new outdoor shots.


----------



## Srynerson

Anthony Jordan said:


> Wool/silk mix Ravi 6x2 suit, House of Frazer gingham shirt, yellow silk pocket square, etc.


I like the look overall except that wearing both a pocket square and a carnation seems "busy".


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Peak and Pine said:


> Cut your fingernails, or you'll be buying duct tape for that hat.​


I'll have you know, Sir, that I am a musician that requires me to have long fingernails on my right hand to pluck the strings of my musical instrument. Cutting them is akin to cutting the hairs of the bow of a violinist or taking the drumsticks away from a percussionist; I would no longer be able to play my instrument to the standard that is required...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Some nice outfits last days

*Cardcaptor Charlie:*
One of the best photos I've seen here. Could not like the hats (and I don't), but the ensemble shirt/tie/waistcoat is fab.

*Upr Crust:*

That outfit is awesome. One of your best. Thinking about having a new godfather. What would you say?:icon_smile_big:

*Holdfast:*

An elegant ensemble, though, as Blueboy said, something is not going in one the sides of the coat.

*Rgrossicone:*

Now, that's a smart suit. You look good in city streets, but I'de rather see on wheels :icon_smile:

*Gnatty8:*

Spring look, nice. But I noticed the two tone shoes. New ones?

Have a good day, guys

V


----------



## upr_crust

*A little less "Godfather chic", with brighter colours . . .*

. . . and a slimmer line to the suit.


----------



## Mannix

Suit looks good UC, and fits nicely too. At first I wasn't sure about all the patterns together, but now I'm liking this look! Neat cufflinks from what I can tell.


----------



## upr_crust

*I'll remember your words when next I'm in need of . . .*

. . a cannoli or a sfogliatelle :icon_smile:.

Instead of the white overcoat, will a camel's hair polo coat do? (So long as I don't get cannoli cream on it . . .)



rgrossicone said:


> Upr, as a fourth generation Italian American, I say we welcome you with OPEN ARMS! The dark db suit is very "goomba" and you could walk the streets of Dyker Heights with a white overcoat waving to all of your paisans without anyone blinking an eye. You'd even get some free vegetables and baked goods!
> 
> Seriously, looks great man!


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> *Gnatty8:*
> 
> Spring look, nice. But I noticed the two tone shoes. New ones?
> V


Thanks Vic, appreciate that. Shoes are Barker Black, suede/calf.


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I think this is a very nice outfit. However, the left side of your coat is sagging quite a lot, while the right (your right) seems to hang perfectly. I'm just curious what might be causing that, since I have developed an interest in how pockets are actually being used? I'm assuming, as you can tell from my question, that you had something of some considerable weight in the left inside pocket at the time the picture was taken.


Quite correct - I was carrying more than I normally do in that pocket yesterday and it was a bulky item. There's a different shot on SF's version on this thread from later in the day without the sagging... after being able to get rid of some junk.

Good eye, and good logic.


----------



## Mannix

\

An unusually warm day for May in Wisconsin (85 degrees F). Excuse the poor tuck job, just got done with my final exam and was sitting/hunched over for three hours.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

A very eye-catching shirt! Is that a white placket?


----------



## Holdfast

Yes, it's "contrast everything". 

From Sulka, who were probably one of the few makers who could even try to get away with this sort of thing!


----------



## gman-17

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I'll have you know, Sir, that I am a musician that requires me to have long fingernails on my right hand to pluck the strings of my musical instrument. Cutting them is akin to cutting the hairs of the bow of a violinist or taking the drumsticks away from a percussionist; I would no longer be able to play my instrument to the standard that is required...


Charlie do you play classical guitar or another instrument?


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> That just seems a gratuitously rude comment, IMO.


He does that.



Peak and Pine said:


> Get over it.​


Internet Tough Guy!!! 



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I'll have you know, Sir, that I am a musician that requires me to have long fingernails on my right hand to pluck the strings of my musical instrument. Cutting them is akin to cutting the hairs of the bow of a violinist or taking the drumsticks away from a percussionist; I would no longer be able to play my instrument to the standard that is required...


My roommate has his fingernails done to play acoustic guitar. Which instrument do you play?


----------



## Galahad

I'm guessing CC plays banjo. :icon_smile:


----------



## ErikinWest

@ Anthony Jordan! I really like the look. Very bold

I had a very important meeting/interview today.

https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0433b.jpg

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0434f.jpg

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0437.jpg

https://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0439f.jpg

https://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0432o.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> \
> 
> An unusually warm day for May in Wisconsin (85 degrees F). Excuse the poor tuck job, just got done with my final exam and was sitting/hunched over for three hours.


Need to get you a sandwich!


----------



## Cary Grant

ErikinWest said:


> @ Anthony Jordan! I really like the look. Very bold
> 
> I had a very important meeting/interview today.
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0433b.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I personally find this stodgy-looking, especially for your age, no offense.
And the hair only amplifies that effect, rather than being "playful" about it.

Additionally- it really looks to "winter" for mid-May, regardless of what the temperature might have been.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Need to get you a sandwich!


Do you deliver?


----------



## ErikinWest

Cary Grant said:


> I personally find this stodgy-looking, especially for your age, no offense. And the hair only amplifies that effect, rather than being "playful" about it.


Ouch stodgy. I'm not really sure how I could have made it more vibrant? The vest was designed to make it look more playful.

Erik


----------



## Mannix

ErikinWest said:


> Ouch stodgy. I'm not really sure how I could have made it more vibrant? The vest was designed to make it look more playful.
> 
> Erik


IMO the vest gives it a wintery feel, and makes you look out of season. The only time I'll wear a sweater vest during s/s is on the golf course on a cool morning. Other than the vest, I think your ensemble looks good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
Germano cords
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Erik, Upr, Mannix (nice to see you!) excellent! Upr, nothing beats a good sviyadell (thats the southern dialect spelling and pronunciation)...my faves!

Wednesday in the borough...temps in excess of 80 degrees F and bright sun. Old Crow Medecine Show blaring from the speakers of my auto-voiture on the 5 minute commute from my daughters day care to my job. Wishing I could take a long lunch in the park, but children call...
























Not your typical NYC commute:
































By 2:30 the jacket and tie were gone and by 3:30 I was home to walk the dogs...








Even warmer tomorrow...sweet!


----------



## rgrossicone

Nice suit Hold! And such a gentleman to boot!



Holdfast said:


> Quite correct - I was carrying more than I normally do in that pocket yesterday and it was a bulky item. There's a different shot on SF's version on this thread from later in the day without the sagging... after being able to get rid of some junk.
> 
> Good eye, and good logic.


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


I commented on SF already, but it deserves another bump. This is very cool, and just reminds me that I need to get me a pair of white bucks. :aportnoy: rock oooon brotha (don't know where that came from)


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Oxxford* jacket
*Claiborne* shirt
*Kiton* tie
*Saks* square
*CK* pants (black glen plaid)
*Florsheim* longwings


----------



## wingman

^Great 'toothy' jacket, Mr. M. And nice to see some longwing luv.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

gman-17 said:


> Charlie do you play classical guitar or another instrument?


I play this:










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guqin


----------



## Cary Grant

Mr. Moo said:


> *Oxxford* jacket
> *Claiborne* shirt
> *Kiton* tie
> *Saks* square
> *CK* pants (black glen plaid)
> *Florsheim* longwings


I like the individual pieces biut really uncertain about the pattern clashes between pants, coat and tie?


----------



## upr_crust

*Something lighter in colour scheme, with an added . . .*

. . . comedic touch - a tribute to RG and his Ray-Bans, giving attitude on the streets of Brooklyn.




























and the comedic part (hopefully not too comedic!)


----------



## Mannix

Wasn't expecting to scroll down and find you in a pair of aviators UC :icon_smile_big: I love the suit, but you already knew that. The shirt and tie combination of pink and teal goes nicely with the gray glen plaid.


----------



## upr_crust

*At least one person was amused . . .*

. . . my job has been accomplished :icon_smile_wink:.

It's been a long and rather rough week - I could have used the shades to hide the bags under my eyes . . .



Mannix said:


> Wasn't expecting to scroll down and find you in a pair of aviators UC :icon_smile_big: I love the suit, but you already knew that. The shirt and tie combination of pink and teal goes nicely with the gray glen plaid.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Quite correct - I was carrying more than I normally do in that pocket yesterday and it was a bulky item. There's a different shot on SF's version on this thread from later in the day without the sagging... after being able to get rid of some junk.
> 
> Good eye, and good logic.


Nice spring ensemble, H. Don't know why, but I never use summer trousers with cuffs. Thinking about that from now.

Cheers

v.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> .


Wow, M. Indian Summer, huh? Looking good, but you need a little of our sun to get a tan.

Cheers

V


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Wow, M. Indian Summer, huh? Looking good, but you need a little of our sun to get a tan.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


LOL I'm working on my tan and it's coming along. I actually have more of a tan than most in these parts right now (the picture doesn't show it very well). It's been difficult to get outside to get some sun lately because of rain and clouds popping up after I get home from school or work. Although, I could go to a tanning studio, but I don't want the extra expense.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today:


Faultless, G. Great.

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

'Ello again! Some great looks over the last few days. Rob, I particualrly enjoy your "photo stories" as I will coin them. It looks as if you're getting ready for your Esquire photo shoot.
Today: Suit by Astor & Black (note the "pimp" lining), my design, paying homage to the neopolitan cut
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
Tie: Eagle
Belt: Trafalgar
Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: AE
Vintage digital watch by Seiko








































Yes, yes, these AE's again...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> @ Anthony Jordan! I really like the look. Very bold
> 
> I had a very important meeting/interview today.
> 
> https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0433b.jpg
> Cheers,
> Erik


However, I like it. At least, for an evening.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Erik, Upr, Mannix (nice to see you!) excellent! Upr, nothing beats a good sviyadell (thats the southern dialect spelling and pronunciation)...my faves!
> 
> Wednesday in the borough...temps in excess of 80 degrees F and bright sun. Old Crow Medecine Show blaring from the speakers of my auto-voiture on the 5 minute commute from my daughters day care to my job. Wishing I could take a long lunch in the park, but children call...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your typical NYC commute:
> 
> By 2:30 the jacket and tie were gone and by 3:30 I was home to walk the dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even warmer tomorrow...sweet!


Don't know what I like most, RG. But I would like to see the dog :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Oxxford* jacket
> *Claiborne* shirt
> *Kiton* tie
> *Saks* square
> *CK* pants (black glen plaid)
> *Florsheim* longwings


Great stuff, MM. But like CG: will they play well? Seems to.

Cheers

v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . comedic touch - a tribute to RG and his Ray-Bans, giving attitude on the streets of Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the comedic part (hopefully not too comedic!)


Last two ensembles elegant as usual. UC. Like your RB too. Just like Rg:icon_smile:
Well, you show us yours, IU should show you mine, one of these days :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Going out to...*

...walk the dog (me too)


























Let's see if he can take a picture of me out in the street.

Cheers

V.


----------



## Preu Pummel

mysharona said:


>


You are too slick.

That lining isn't pimp at all.
Dandy, perhaps.
Flashy, a little.
Unique, definitely.
That whole suit is unique.
But it has that restraint that keeps it from being immature or distasteful.

I love it.


rgrossicone said:


>


You are so hip, I'm square.

It's still far too cold here to wear anything approaching summer wear. I wore tweed 2 days ago.


----------



## nick.mccann

This is the best picture I have.


----------



## mysharona

Preu Pummel said:


> You are too slick.
> 
> That lining isn't pimp at all.
> Dandy, perhaps.
> Flashy, a little.
> Unique, definitely.
> That whole suit is unique.
> But it has that restraint that keeps it from being immature or distasteful.


What a fine, fine compliment. Thank you.


----------



## Buster Brown

*Mixing greens?*

Lime green tie with olive slacks: yea or nay?


----------



## mysharona

Buster Brown said:


> Lime green tie with olive slacks: yea or nay?


An emphatic "yea".:teacha:


----------



## ErikinWest

@themanfromlisbon: Thanks you sir!










Ya I could never pull this off 

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


Very unusual watch! How did you come across it?


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like that shirt Vic, but can't tell if it's a Henley or Polo collar? What kind of dog do you have? I've got a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, which was a change from the long line of Rotties I've owned since childhood..


----------



## Holdfast

Very nice colours.



rgrossicone said:


> By 2:30 the jacket and tie were gone and by 3:30 I was home to walk the dogs...


Great!



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I play this


They say it's very hard to learn pieces for the qin. A lovely sound though.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice spring ensemble, H. Don't know why, but I never use summer trousers with cuffs. Thinking about that from now.


The heavy (but open-weave) linen kind of called out for cuffs.



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2454/3551032799_579122f37a_o.jpg


Interesting jacket - material?

Nice weather today.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Very unusual watch! How did you come across it?


In Esquire's 1st Big Black Book in Fall of 2006, there was a feature on "Sprezzatura" that featured a few Italian businessmen discussing stylistic principles. One was an architect pictured in an immaculate Pal Zileri suit, and the idea was that when every part of an outfit was perfect, one should throw an unexpected twist into the mix to jar and throw everything else into relief. The fella is wearing the same watch. I've been looking for one ever since I saw the picture of it. 
Now that I've done the legwork, you can find one for under $200. It is a Seiko cal. W524. Seiko made them for a brief time based on the design of an artist named Matthew Waldman. When Seiko decided not to continue making the watch, Waldman started his own watch company, Nooka, that sells similar pieces. Perhaps I provided too much info here, but for someone who's truly interested I'm sure it will be appreciated.:thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kleinberg belt
LP pant
Pantherella socks
JV sneakers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks again for the compliments blokes...look fwd to returning a few when I return home from the gym later.
As for me today, another warm and sunny day here in Gotham's best "subsidiary". Some color, pattern, and texture experimentation...as well as some with natural light and shadow.








Excuse the same ole same ole Ray Bans again...only pair I really have at the mo...
























What's up dog? I thought this pooch was a statue until it snapped at me when I walked passed.








Home at 2:45 today to enjoy some sun and my pooch! (V, thats for you! Her name, Lucrezia...Lulu for short!)








I think she's got the nicer bum though...


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> In Esquire's 1st Big Black Book in Fall of 2006, there was a feature on "Sprezzatura" that featured a few Italian businessmen discussing stylistic principles. One was an architect pictured in an immaculate Pal Zileri suit, and the idea was that when every part of an outfit was perfect, one should throw an unexpected twist into the mix to jar and throw everything else into relief. The fella is wearing the same watch. I've been looking for one ever since I saw the picture of it.
> Now that I've done the legwork, you can find one for under $200. It is a Seiko cal. W524. Seiko made them for a brief time based on the design of an artist named Matthew Waldman. When Seiko decided not to continue making the watch, Waldman started his own watch company, Nooka, that sells similar pieces. Perhaps I provided too much info here, but for someone who's truly interested I'm sure it will be appreciated.:thumbs-up:


Thank you, interesting story!!


----------



## rgrossicone

I play hockey...:icon_smile_wink:



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I play this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guqin


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> and the comedic part (hopefully not too comedic!)


So freakin' cool Upr! Way to Ray Ban it!


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks MS...

Holy cow...that lining is the best I've ever seen. I am the biggest paisley fan and would kill for that! Will have to tell my tailor for my next jacket or suit, to hit that up...source? Obviously A&B, but do you know where they got it?



mysharona said:


> 'Ello again! Some great looks over the last few days. Rob, I particualrly enjoy your "photo stories" as I will coin them. It looks as if you're getting ready for your Esquire photo shoot.
> Today: Suit by Astor & Black (note the "pimp" lining), my design, paying homage to the neopolitan cut
> Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
> Tie: Eagle
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shoes: AE
> Vintage digital watch by Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, these AE's again...


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks MS...
> 
> Holy cow...that lining is the best I've ever seen. I am the biggest paisley fan and would kill for that! Will have to tell my tailor for my next jacket or suit, to hit that up...source? Obviously A&B, but do you know where they got it?


It is from the Bemberg lining company. You being in NYC, there is an excellent A&B rep up there named Gai Gohari. Check out his blog at milanoandco.blogspot.com. He'll meet with you for a no-obligation appt. and should have lining books with the fabric numbers.


----------



## gnatty8

RG, your summer looks here the last few days have been terrific!


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> RG, your summer looks here the last few days have been terrific!


:aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

Thank you gnatty and CG...I hold your opinions with a very high regard! With weather changes I get very inspired satorially...whether its winter, spring, summer, or fall...something about breaking out gear that hasn't been worn in a while.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> It is from the Bemberg lining company. You being in NYC, there is an excellent A&B rep up there named Gai Gohari. Check out his blog at milanoandco.blogspot.com. He'll meet with you for a no-obligation appt. and should have lining books with the fabric numbers.


Cool, I've been in touch with Jessica a while back, before I found Ercole. She was nice...had some hookups with Sean Avery as well...which is always cool.


----------



## gman-17

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I play this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guqin


For some reason, I had a feeling it might be a very traditional instrument from your heritage. I just got home tonight and looked at the pics. Very nice, I will have to listen to one on Youtube. At one point, I endeavored to be a professional musician. Ah, but that was many moons, and quite a few less pairs of shoes, ago. Play on. BTW, you always present yourself as quite the gentlemen. Cheers.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> I play hockey...:icon_smile_wink:


RG, we all know that you are deeper than any old hockeyhead--not that there is anything wrong with being a hockeyhead.

BTW - great look. Suprised your are not getting offers for movies and music videos.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ErikinWest

Hello chaps! Shoulders a bit too big, but what can I do (besides spend $100 to tailor it) ... I bought it when I was slightly heavier!

[https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0440q.jpg

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0442p.jpg

Me looking at something....

https://img268.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0441r.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> I like that shirt Vic, but can't tell if it's a Henley or Polo collar? What kind of dog do you have? I've got a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, which was a change from the long line of Rotties I've owned since childhood..


Well G, I really do not know what is a Henley collar (sorry  ) , but in the case, shirt is collarless as you can see









The picture is bad, but the colour is deep blue.

As for the dog: now, I have a small apartment in the middle of town, so having a big dog was out of question. But when I tried to choose the race I couldn't decide (like very much Schnauzers, Yorkshires, Beagles, Scottish Terriers...). So, I took one from the streets. There are too many, and too many have a tragic end. So, my dog (a female) is a street dog with no pedigree :icon_smile:.
There she is, Jenny:










Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Interesting jacket - material?


It's linen, H. White with a very thin blue stripe

Cheers

v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Home at 2:45 today to enjoy some sun and my pooch! (V, thats for you! Her name, Lucrezia...Lulu for short!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's got the nicer bum though...


Thanks RG:icon_smile::icon_smile: It's a beautiful dog (a Beagle, I believe?). Love those dogs

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> In Esquire's 1st Big Black Book in Fall of 2006, there was a feature on "Sprezzatura" that featured a few Italian businessmen discussing stylistic principles. One was an architect pictured in an immaculate Pal Zileri suit, and the idea was that when every part of an outfit was perfect, one should throw an unexpected twist into the mix to jar and throw everything else into relief. The fella is wearing the same watch. I've been looking for one ever since I saw the picture of it.
> Now that I've done the legwork, you can find one for under $200. It is a Seiko cal. W524. Seiko made them for a brief time based on the design of an artist named Matthew Waldman. When Seiko decided not to continue making the watch, Waldman started his own watch company, Nooka, that sells similar pieces. Perhaps I provided too much info here, but for someone who's truly interested I'm sure it will be appreciated.:thumbs-up:


When I saw your pictures I said to myself: "That suit deserves a better watch".
I really enjoy only classic watches and quartz watches, for me, are out of question unless they put together a good machine and a good classical look. Too ahead design is not my cup of tea. 
And see MS, I don't care much about what these guys think about one should look even if they wear Rubinacci, or else I would wear a watch over my shirt sleeve (remember?):icon_smile:. Most of the times, I think their advices are no follow.
But, me too: interesting story!

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Ere of a major holiday weekend, something simple and casual . . .*

. . . though, for casual with sprezzatura, I can't begin to compete with RG, Ray-Bans or no Ray-Bans. :icon_smile:

However, we schlepp along as best we might . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Yes, Lisbon, in American parlance, your shirt is a Henley . . .*

. . and who could resist a face like your Jenny's?



themanfromlisbon said:


> Well G, I really do not know what is a Henley collar (sorry  ) , but in the case, shirt is collarless as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is bad, but the colour is deep blue.
> 
> As for the dog: now, I have a small apartment in the middle of town, so having a big dog was out of question. But when I tried to choose the race I couldn't decide. So, I took one from the streets. There are too many, and too many have a tragic end. So, my dog (a female) is a street dog with no pedigree :icon_smile:.
> There she is, Jenny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## Mannix

ErikinWest said:


> https://img268.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0441r.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


This is cool, I like your pants and belt. PRL never has my size in pants, or anything close so I can get it tailored to fit me.....ARGH!!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Now, that's what I call Spring*

































Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Springing too...*



upr_crust said:


> . . . though, for casual with sprezzatura, I can't begin to compete with RG, Ray-Bans or no Ray-Bans. :icon_smile:
> 
> However, we schlepp along as best we might . . .


...UC? Bright look.
By the way...thank you in the name of Jenny :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## Jovan

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Not bad! If I may however, the large spread collar and tie knot overwhelm the relative slimness of the trousers a bit, in my opinion.


----------



## thunderw21

Yesterday, nothing real fancy for shooting.



















Today for running errands, a Willis and Geiger safari jacket/shirt with casual jeans.


----------



## imainish

Jovan said:


> Not bad! If I may however, the large spread collar and tie knot overwhelm the relative slimness of the trousers a bit, in my opinion.


I disagree.....only thing I would change would be to only button the top button of the coat.


----------



## mysharona

imainish said:


> I disagree.....only thing I would change would be to only button the top button of the coat.


+1
I would say the same thing.


----------



## ErikinWest

@Mannix: Actually ya those pants are quite fitting  If I gain three pounds it will put me over the limit !



themanfromlisbon said:


>


11/10! I really need to buy pants that have that almost white colour (stone white is that what they call it).

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Cary Grant

Jovan said:


> Not bad! If I may however, the large spread collar and tie knot overwhelm the relative slimness of the trousers a bit, in my opinion.


Astute observation- I think I agree.


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> Yesterday, nothing real fancy for shooting.
> 
> Today for running errands, a Willis and Geiger safari jacket/shirt with casual jeans.


Not good I'm afraid. A shirt this stylized almost demands the full wardrobe, so the jeans don't really fit. Additionally- the way you wear it, it really demands a tightly-rolled sleeve. It looks too big on you in the sleeve, but in the body, too.

On you I am afraid it strikes me as "feminine". This isn't a comment on your build- just the impression the shirt gives.


----------



## gnatty8

My casual Friday:


----------



## Galahad

This is great. Details on the jacket?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> Not bad! If I may however, the large spread collar and tie knot overwhelm the relative slimness of the trousers a bit, in my opinion.


Yeah, sure.​


----------



## thunderw21

Cary Grant said:


> Not good I'm afraid. A shirt this stylized almost demands the full wardrobe, so the jeans don't really fit. Additionally- the way you wear it, it really demands a tightly-rolled sleeve. It looks too big on you in the sleeve, but in the body, too.
> 
> On you I am afraid it strikes me as "feminine". This isn't a comment on your build- just the impression the shirt gives.


You're right about the jeans, I didn't have time to change into a nice pair of trousers. I plan on doing it right soon, I've found an old Esquire illustration I wish to mimick:









And it's a tad loose (shoulders show it), but I think it is meant to be to help keep the wearer cool. I can't do anything about the sleeves. After a good wash it'll loosen up a bit more.

However, I disagree with you about it looking feminine. It's very much the same style and cut as the old British tropical tunics seen in North Africa, Italy and the Pacific during WW2.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Zegna pant
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Scoundrel

*:icon_smile_wink:*



kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> Brioni shirt
> NM belt
> Zegna pant
> Brioni socks
> Mezlan loafers
> ADP cologne
> Piaget watch


Niiiiccce


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> However, I disagree with you about it looking feminine. It's very much the same style and cut as the old British tropical tunics seen in North Africa, Italy and the Pacific during WW2.


I understand that. But then I think you need to put on some mass and work on the tan.

If you reference old adventure films from the 30's and 40's they often put the "wimpy" character in the perfectly pressed, unrumpled safari suit, complete with pith etc. It was done intentionally to make them look out of place/trying too hard.

Then along would come the Indiana Jones-esque hero looking like he actually had been to war and back across the sands of Tunisia... the impression it gives me on you is more the prior than the latter, know what I mean? Additionally, ythe color in the Esky print works better. Olive drab strikes as universally military and I fear will resist dressing up.

Again, I really am impressed with much of your vintage but this is a struggle to appreciate.


----------



## rgrossicone

V- Jenny looks like such a doll...you're a good man for saving her!

Erik- I've been looking for green pants for a few weeks now! Great!

Hold- One of your better looks as of late...great jacket!

For me, very casual:

Some Illy coffee at the Little Cupcake Bakeshop.
































A little caffeine to help get up the stairs...
























but still a whole day of work ahead...get me out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cary Grant

You're making that white and black work for you, bro.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

Headed to a night out by the river...
friends...
a '96 La Gerla Brunello...
just watching the boats go by...

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Enigma1088

Hey Guys,

This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?





I will have more pictures coming in the near future and I always welcome critique, no matter how critical! 

Thank you,
-Enigma1088-


----------



## welldressedfellow

Welcome aboard! Looks pretty good, although I would prefer a lighter break on the trousers, but to each their own.:icon_smile: I say a jacket calls for a pocket square no matter what your occupation! Nice move. You've probably set yourself apart from 95% of your peers with that simple piece of cotton/linen/silk.



Enigma1088 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?
> 
> I will have more pictures coming in the near future and I always welcome critique, no matter how critical!
> 
> Thank you,
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## Enigma1088

WDF,

I agree about the break. I think I was holding the pants a little high on my waist when they measured them for alterations so I will probably have them re-done.

Thanks


----------



## welldressedfellow

Trust me, were you to see the break I used to wear (pre-sartorial education) you would likely faint. It looked as though my trousers were made for Yao Ming.



Enigma1088 said:


> WDF,
> 
> I agree about the break. I think I was holding the pants a little high on my waist when they measured them for alterations so I will probably have them re-done.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Srynerson

Enigma1088 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?


Welcome to the board and fantastic jacket!


----------



## Cary Grant

Welcome!



Enigma1088 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?
> 
> I will have more pictures coming in the near future and I always welcome critique, no matter how critical!
> 
> Thank you,
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## ErikinWest

Congrats on your first post! This is wonder look! Very conservative and what not and the suit is very flattering to your body as well. And no, a pocket square can never be a bad thing for anyone at anytime! Remember, ideally if a lady starts to cry, you could come to her assistance with it!

I look forward to seeing more,
Erik


----------



## Holdfast

Galahad said:


> This is great. Details on the jacket?


Thanks; Polo seersucker.



Cary Grant said:


> Headed to a night out by the river...
> friends...


Classic look. :aportnoy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Jovan said:


> Not bad! If I may however, the large spread collar and tie knot overwhelm the relative slimness of the trousers a bit, in my opinion.


Honestly, I cannot see your point. But advices are always welcome. So thanks, anyway.

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

imainish said:


> I disagree.....only thing I would change would be to only button the top button of the coat.


The buttons on the coat are a little bit more high than usual. So, if I only button the top button, the low part of the tie will be seen, and I really don't like it.

Thanks

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> My casual Friday:


Casual and nice, G. The colour of the shirt is very nice.
And the shoes...well, they are Ferragamo, aren't they? 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> V- Jenny looks like such a doll...you're a good man for saving her!


Thanks RG. I really care about the number of abandoned animals on our streets, specially during summer holidays. I think most people treat animals like toys, and it's a shame.

Cheers

V

P.S. - Thanks for sharing your day :icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Headed to a night out by the river...
> friends...
> a '96 La Gerla Brunello...
> just watching the boats go by...
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!


Looking nice CG. Me too, like watch the ships go by.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Enigma1088 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?
> 
> I will have more pictures coming in the near future and I always welcome critique, no matter how critical!
> 
> Thank you,
> -Enigma1088-


Welcome E. Nice look. Hope to see you often

Cheers

V


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

The Bookster overcoat has arrived (after corrections) and I'm trying it on:


----------



## rgrossicone

Enigma...thank you. As far as your look...great, the pocket square is a wonderful "touch" that can totally make something noticeable. As far as the pant leg break, I'd agree, for me its a bit long, but thats really a personal pref thing. Awesome first post! Welcome aboard!

RR



Enigma1088 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?
> 
> I will have more pictures coming in the near future and I always welcome critique, no matter how critical!
> 
> Thank you,
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> The buttons on the coat are a little bit more high than usual. So, if I only button the top button, the low part of the tie will be seen, and I really don't like it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> V


For some reason I'm not that thrown off by the second button being fastened. I love the look, and just had some ivory MOP buttons added to a summer blazer I got (for a song!). Can't wait to get it back next weekend!


----------



## rgrossicone

Cary Grant said:


> Headed to a night out by the river...
> friends...
> a '96 La Gerla Brunello...
> just watching the boats go by...
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!


SUPER pic, great pose, and great attire! Hope you had fun!


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Classic look. :aportnoy:


Thanks! I covet your seersucker.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> SUPER pic, great pose, and great attire! Hope you had fun!


Thanks RG!

We had a GREAT time... friends own a wine bar and we hang out there weekly. Wonderful conversations and superb wines...


----------



## Cary Grant

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The Bookster overcoat has arrived (after corrections) and I'm trying it on:


Classic look- but looks maybe a bit large on you?


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking nice CG. Me too, like watch the ships go by.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V- I wish you guys could smell the blossoms on that flowering plum behind me. It fills the entire house this time of year.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Cary Grant said:


> Classic look- but looks maybe a bit large on you?


It does because the bottom of the picture cuts the hem off in this picture making it look a bit too large. This pic I think looks better as you can see the hem and my legs for proportion:

Also, the Chesterfield style should be more drappy than snuggly fitted:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Cary Grant said:


> Headed to a night out by the river...
> friends...
> a '96 La Gerla Brunello...
> just watching the boats go by...
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!


Love the look!


----------



## mysharona

ErikinWest said:


> Congrats on your first post! This is wonder look! Very conservative and what not and the suit is very flattering to your body as well. And no, a pocket square can never be a bad thing for anyone at anytime! Remember, *ideally if a lady starts to cry, you could come to her assistance with it!*
> 
> I look forward to seeing more,
> Erik


....if it's cotton and not silk. Ain't no woman gonna be crying on my squares!


----------



## mysharona

Here it is... the hastily prepared ensemble of a man who was up late combining wine, beer, scotch, and (GULP) Tequila.
Shirt by Brooks Brothers
Tie by Alex Cannon
Belt by Trafalgar
Pants by Claiborne
Socks by Merona
Shoes by Bostonian Premier
Nooka watch by Seiko


----------



## Enigma1088

Thanks for all the positive comments! We had a little family get-together today so I got dressed up. It's the same suit as in my previous post but with a different shirt/tie combo. I received quite a few compliments from this outfit. I hope to have some pictures with my other new suits soon.










-Enigma1088-


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Bracing?*



Enigma1088 said:


> WDF,
> 
> I agree about the break. I think I was holding the pants a little high on my waist when they measured them for alterations so I will probably have them re-done.
> 
> Thanks


Is there a chance that wearing braces would help with the rather overly luxuriant trouser break? It depends entirely on what the rise will accomodate, of course, but the less you mess the better.

Very nice suit, however, with a near-perfect fit in the coat and a very cool appearance.

Didn't see your subsequent post before doing the above. The trousers look quite good in the latter pix. What did you do? Or is it the fact that you have your hands in your pockets?


----------



## Enigma1088

Blueboy,

I think it was the fact that I had my hands in my pockets...or perhaps I tightened my belt one more notch. Thanks for the idea about the braces, that could work.

-Enigma1088-


----------



## welldressedfellow

Well done! If you have a pair of black captoe balmorals, I would suggest you wear those, but your current shoes look nice as well.



Enigma1088 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments! We had a little family get-together today so I got dressed up. It's the same suit as in my previous post but with a different shirt/tie combo. I received quite a few compliments from this outfit. I hope to have some pictures with my other new suits soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## ErikinWest

mysharona said:


> ....if it's cotton and not silk. Ain't no woman gonna be crying on my squares!


Ah yes of course. I just rarely ever wear silk pocket squares so I forgot to mention that  And if I do wear a silk one, I'll always keep a linen one in my jacket pocket 

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Enigma1088

WDF,

Currently shoes are my one limitation. I spent my money on suits, shirts, ties and as good of a shoe shine as I could get on my old faithfuls. The next bit of money I can save up will go towards new shoes. Any suggestions? Preferably used, since I'm a college student on a tight budget.

-Enigma1088-


----------



## trendme

*this is a wearing trend in berlin city*

i live in berlin and see a lot of fashion from marc 
https://www.trendme.de/wp-content/uploads/marc_jacobs.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## welldressedfellow

Dear boy, you can routinely find new (yes, new) Allen Edmonds and even the occasional Alden on Ebay for under $100.00. If you're wary of buying shoes on Ebay (for which no one will fault you) you can always call an Allen Edmonds outlet and check out a pair of seconds. Or (least preferable option, mind you) you can probably pick up a pair of Florsheim punch caps at your local mall.



Enigma1088 said:


> WDF,
> 
> Currently shoes are my one limitation. I spent my money on suits, shirts, ties and as good of a shoe shine as I could get on my old faithfuls. The next bit of money I can save up will go towards new shoes. Any suggestions? Preferably used, since I'm a college student on a tight budget.
> 
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## Cary Grant

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Love the look!


Thanks!

On your fit- I see examples both rather bell shaped and those with a tad more waist suppression. Prefer the latter but I see what you are going for.

By the way- do you happen to play pipa?


----------



## rgrossicone

Morning at the gym, midday shopping excursion with the family to 86th Street (and Frank at Ercoles), then a graduation party in Dyker Heights...good Italian food for a hungry Italian boy!
















































Beauty of a day here in the borough. Looking fwd to a nice run tomorrow afternoon if the weather allows...an IT Band issue has kept me in the gym solely the past 2 weeks, tomorrow is my first test on the rested knee...wish me luck!


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Casual and nice, G. The colour of the shirt is very nice.
> And the shoes...well, they are Ferragamo, aren't they?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Good eye Vic, yes, these are Ferragamo.. Probably my favorite of all my suede shoes..


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Here it is... the hastily prepared ensemble of a man who was up late combining wine, beer, scotch, and (GULP) Tequila.


Ouch.. I feel your pain..


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On your fit- I see examples both rather bell shaped and those with a tad more waist suppression. Prefer the latter but I see what you are going for.
> 
> By the way- do you happen to play pipa?


I could get the tailors to supress the wait a little but I'd leave it as it is and see how it feels in the field.

I do have a pipa at home but I have given it up. My main focus is now 100% on qin. I also have a xiao (bamboo flute) but I'm a novice on it. I prefer someone to play it when accompanying me on qin. My mind only has enough room for one instrument as it is and its repertoire...


----------



## Holdfast

Shopping in the morning, watching the Monaco GP at moment, off out to laze around in the sunshine this afternoon!


----------



## Cary Grant

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> I could get the tailors to supress the wait a little but I'd leave it as it is and see how it feels in the field.
> 
> I do have a pipa at home but I have given it up. My main focus is now 100% on qin. I also have a xiao (bamboo flute) but I'm a novice on it. I prefer someone to play it when accompanying me on qin. My mind only has enough room for one instrument as it is and its repertoire...


Very cool- years ago I did some work with Wu Man, Tan Dun, liu Fang... fascinating music.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Cary Grant said:


> Very cool- years ago I did some work with Wu Man, Tan Dun, liu Fang... fascinating music.


Wu Man, really?! She's very good.

You might like to find out a bit about Dr. Cheng Yu of the UK. She's a friend of mines who plays pipa.

https://www.ukchinesemusic.com/


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Shopping in the morning, watching the Monaco GP at moment, off out to laze around in the sunshine this afternoon!


Great hat. Watched a lot of English football today--looks as if summer has hit for you.


----------



## Cary Grant

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Wu Man, really?! She's very good.
> 
> You might like to find out a bit about Dr. Cheng Yu of the UK. She's a friend of mines who plays pipa.
> 
> https://www.ukchinesemusic.com/


Thanks!

Yes- and Wu Man was a delight to work with as well.


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> Yeah, sure.​


Yeah, I'm quite sure, thanks. Is there something you wanted to add, Internet Tough Guy? 



Enigma1088 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to AAAC. I have been following this thread ever since I landed an internship position at a finance/investment firm here in Atlanta. I decided it was time to "invest" in a few suits so I used this thread as a reference of different styles, and for increasing my knowledge about fashion rules and faux pas. I really like the more formal styles of Mr. Moo, and Holdfast. The mix of fabrics and suits that Gnatty8 displays, and the laid back approach of Rgrossicone. Here is my first picture of me in my grey suit. It is actually a white and black stitch pattern that looks great up close. What do you guys think of an Intern dressing with a pocket square?
> 
> I will have more pictures coming in the near future and I always welcome critique, no matter how critical!
> 
> Thank you,
> -Enigma1088-


Be careful of a pocket square as an intern. I would go without for a while and "earn" it when they show more trust in your abilities.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Honestly, I cannot see your point. But advices are always welcome. So thanks, anyway.
> 
> V


I think it may also be the slightly looser jacket, but something is making you look "top heavy."



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The Bookster overcoat has arrived (after corrections) and I'm trying it on:


:aportnoy:



Enigma1088 said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments! We had a little family get-together today so I got dressed up. It's the same suit as in my previous post but with a different shirt/tie combo. I received quite a few compliments from this outfit. I hope to have some pictures with my other new suits soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Enigma1088-


Oh man, if anything needs a pocket square, it's a family get together!



Enigma1088 said:


> WDF,
> 
> Currently shoes are my one limitation. I spent my money on suits, shirts, ties and as good of a shoe shine as I could get on my old faithfuls. The next bit of money I can save up will go towards new shoes. Any suggestions? Preferably used, since I'm a college student on a tight budget.
> 
> -Enigma1088-


Try looking for Allen-Edmonds Park Avenue shoes on eBay.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket by Konen, MTM
Shirt by SQ Wear, blue microdot
Tie by Astor&Black
PS by Randa
Belt by BB
Trousers by BB
Socks by Old Navy
Cordovan McAlisters by AE
Watch by Seiko


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
Onyx/mother of pearl cufflinks
KS belt
Armani socks
Cartier cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Boring Day*

Hot as hell today! Early rise for some breakfast in NJ, crossing two bridges, with the in laws...turned into lunch...lobster salad with turkey bacon and american cheese on rye toast...delicious...then to Target, and then home for a 6 mile run, with no complications in my knee :thumbs-up: ...so, here's my boring day, and my fairly boring attire...:hide:
































but I'm officially a member of the clean plate club!
















Enjoy tomorrow folks!


----------



## Srynerson

Enigma1088 said:


> -Enigma1088-


Beautiful tie! May I ask what the brand is? (The pattern looks somewhat similar to a Robert Talbott tie I have, but the colors on yours are much more vivid.)


----------



## mysharona

You can bet that if I have to work on Memorial Day, I'll be having a little bit of fun interpreting the dress code!
Silk blazer by Oscar de la Renta
Shirt by Dockers
Tie by BCBG
PS by Barbara Black
Belt by Trafalgar
Self-repaired GAP jeans
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes by Bostonian Premier


----------



## Holdfast

Forgot to take my camera with me for an outside shot so you'll have to make do with my more typical interior shot!


----------



## mysharona

Details on the shirt, Hold?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

+1, not only the colour is pretty, the texture and the shape of the collar is also very atractive.

V.


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks guys - it's Loro Piana, linen.


----------



## gnatty8

Walked out of the house without a square, the horrors..


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> Walked out of the house without a square, the horrors..


Wonderful outfit; especially the lovely 3/2 jacket. What type of tie is that? It appears to feature a crown and Canadian maple leaf.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Walked out of the house without a square, the horrors..


Lol!! Well, but sure the nice tie makes a point there, G.
And a very stimulant suit (do you know that here we don't have that kind of suits? - you call it 2-roll-3, I believe (or vice-versa) -

Cheers

V


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion jacket
LP shirt
NM belt
Malo pant
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
Bulgari cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Galahad

kitonbrioni said:


> Brion jacket
> LP shirt
> NM belt
> Malo pant
> Pantherella socks
> Mezlan loafers
> Bulgari cologne
> Piaget watch


Do you care whether your clothes actually fit?


----------



## Enigma1088

Srynerson said:


> Beautiful tie! May I ask what the brand is? (The pattern looks somewhat similar to a Robert Talbott tie I have, but the colors on yours are much more vivid.)


It's actually a Jos A. Bank tie. I got it on sale for about $25, same with the gold tie in my first post. I love vivid ties and thought these were especially beautiful and well made.

-Enigma1088-


----------



## Jovan

Galahad said:


> Do you care whether your clothes actually fit?


His clothes fit him a lot better than usual today.


----------



## DerekHowlett

Jovan said:


> His clothes fit him a lot better than usual today.


Either they fit him well or just horribly...

Nearly all his pants are like 3 or 4 inches too long.


----------



## Jovan

The same could be said of the length and width of the jackets.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Galahad said:


> Do you care whether your clothes actually fit?





DerekHowlett said:


> Either they fit him well or just horribly...
> 
> Nearly all his pants are like 3 or 4 inches too long.





Jovan said:


> The same could be said of the length and width of the jackets


:icon_smile_big: He's just advertising his 2nd hand cloth shop, and obviousluy he couldn't afford better dummies.

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*An ensemble thrown together at the last minute . . .*

. . . with an accidental choice of cufflinks (they're new, at least, but not my first choice with this outfit).

A sleepy Tuesday . . .


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Took more photos of me in the Bookster overcoat today. Better ones showing my legs and now the lining:


----------



## hockeyinsider

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Took more photos of me in the Bookster overcoat today. Better ones showing my legs and now the lining:


I love the outfit ... I would very much like to wear clothes like that, but I am afraid I would be laughed at and mocked in Michigan. I suppose you can get away with that in London.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

hockeyinsider said:


> I love the outfit ... I would very much like to wear clothes like that, but I am afraid I would be laughed at and mocked in Michigan. I suppose you can get away with that in London.


+1. It would be almost weird, here in Lisbon.

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*The new photos of the coat show it to much better advantage . . .*

. . . the coat is great, and the overall ensemble is elegant, if quite eccentric in this day and age - very much something one would have worn "between the wars", I think.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Took more photos of me in the Bookster overcoat today. Better ones showing my legs and now the lining:


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


> . . . the coat is great, and the overall ensemble is elegant, if quite eccentric in this day and age - very much something one would have worn "between the wars", I think.


That's the thing that just does not work for me.. It looks too costumey, as if one is on one's way to play a role in a period piece somewhere. Nice elements, but they just come off as too costumey I am afraid..


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> That's the thing that just does not work for me.. It looks too costumey, as if one is on one's way to play a role in a period piece somewhere. Nice elements, but they just come off as too costumey I am afraid..


Same here. I wonder how they would look separated from each other to dilute the costume-like appearance. The hat is sharp and I think the right person could put it off.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . with an accidental choice of cufflinks (they're new, at least, but not my first choice with this outfit).


Nice outfit.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Took more photos of me in the Bookster overcoat today.


The coat looks much better in these pics. Very nice.


----------



## Preu Pummel

gnatty8 said:


> That's the thing that just does not work for me.. It looks too costumey, as if one is on one's way to play a role in a period piece somewhere. Nice elements, but they just come off as too costumey I am afraid..


Though it has all the elements of older clothes, I think if a person becomes known for having that style, they'll be fine.

It looks good. Immaculate.


----------



## Cary Grant

Hey Holdfast- what cloth is that? Any chance of a pic in the natural light? Very nice.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> Hey Holdfast- what cloth is that? Any chance of a pic in the natural light? Very nice.


Maybe next time I wear it, I'll take a pic outside. It's a Zegna suit, 100% wool, but I'm guessing a high super number cloth (it's not one of their more prestige ones though).


----------



## gnatty8

Preu Pummel said:


> Though it has all the elements of older clothes, I think if a person becomes known for having that style, they'll be fine.
> 
> It looks good. Immaculate.


I am referring to the whole outfit, not the coat in particular..


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
TB belt
Zegna pant
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

gnatty8 said:


> Walked out of the house without a square, the horrors..


You also cut yourself shaving, no? The pant leg width and length: smoooth.
​


----------



## gnatty8

Peak and Pine said:


> You also cut yourself shaving, no? The pant leg width and length: smoooth.
> ​


Smoooth indeed..

The wound is from an epic struggle between myself and a masked assailant, who leaped from the underbrush Saturday night, attacking me in the hopes of securing my wallet.. We rolled around the asphalt, thrashing, flailing, he single minded in his pursuit of my currency, and me, resisting this affront to my liberty..

OK, I cut myself shaving.. I need to find something that allows for a smoother shave.. Any suggestions?


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Memorial Day Tribute...*

...to all the fallen.

Since I'm teaching WW2, I figured clothing originating from Allied nations was appropriate. Bookster Jacket (50 deg today) UK, Polo RL Tie ITALY (I consider the Fascist gov't to not be the one of the people), BBBF Oxford (USA), APC jeans (FRANCE) *Blueboy, notice anything different??:icon_smile_big:*, Red Wing Boots (USA).

Poppy courtesey of a WW2 vet this weekend on 86th St.









































I played Tim McGraw's song "I'm Already Home" for the kids today, and that shed some tears in the room, and fueled a very thoughtful discussion on the sacrifices the men and women in our military undertake, politics aside.

Any Vets on board here today, I thank you, and so do my students.


----------



## ALF TUPPER

Holdfast said:


> Nice outfit.
> 
> The coat looks much better in these pics. Very nice.


Very elegant sir.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## Jovan

Ladies and gents, James Dean has crossed over.


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Ladies and gents, James Dean has crossed over.


I was told I look like James Dean this weekend...whether that's true or not idk. That just reminded me of it--random I know


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

gnatty8 said:


> That's the thing that just does not work for me.. It looks too costumey, as if one is on one's way to play a role in a period piece somewhere. Nice elements, but they just come off as too costumey I am afraid..


In the words of my esteemed friend and colleague:

"Costume... COSTUME! This, Madam, is my everyday wear!"

If what I am wearing is indeed costume, then I've seen plenty of costumes on the street that are even more costumey than mines...

Perhaps if My Honorable Friend would pretend I didn't wear the bowler then it would be acceptable? Personally, I restrict bowler wearing to certain rare special occasions; I would wear a homburg or fedora instead outside. As to the black lounge ensemble, I still stand by it as appropriate for London meetings together with morning dress for learned society congregations (and it is all covered sufficiently by the overcoat so the public won't faint) which I have be able to wear without hinderance en route!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice outfit.
> 
> The coat looks much better in these pics. Very nice.


Quite elegant, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> ...to all the fallen.
> 
> Since I'm teaching WW2, I figured clothing originating from Allied nations was appropriate. Bookster Jacket (50 deg today) UK, Polo RL Tie ITALY (I consider the Fascist gov't to not be the one of the people), BBBF Oxford (USA), APC jeans (FRANCE) *Blueboy, notice anything different??:icon_smile_big:*, Red Wing Boots (USA).
> 
> Poppy courtesey of a WW2 vet this weekend on 86th St.


Looks like you're missing your dog :icon_smile_big:

Niuce coat, RG

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Heat is coming...*

...but not for long, I think


























Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...but not for long, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Lovely look. Very nice


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Konen Blazer
Shirt by SQ Wear
Vintage tie by YSL
Belt by CK
Tiffany Tiebar
Cotton PS by Hav-A-Hank
Trousers by BB
Socks by Gold Toe
Shoes by Polo RL
Chronograph watch by Ebel


----------



## mysharona

Channeling RG yesterday... or Daniel Day Lewis... I'm not quite sure.


----------



## sid1971

Canali Suit - black with brown stripes
hermes pochette - cream
Duchamp Shirt - satin striped pink, brown
Duchamp Tie - brown paisley pink, grey, brown, purple
Gucci lizard skin shoes brown/tan
cartier santos belt
Patek Philippe 5980 watch

how do you put up pics?


----------



## mysharona

sid1971 said:


> Canali Suit - black with brown stripes
> hermes pochette - cream
> Duchamp Shirt - satin striped pink, brown
> Duchamp Tie - brown paisley pink, grey, brown, purple
> Gucci lizard skin shoes brown/tan
> cartier santos belt
> Patek Philippe 5980 watch
> 
> *how do you put up pics*?


You have to use an online photo-uploader like photobucket.com or imageshack.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> You have to use an online photo-uploader like photobucket.com or imageshack.


And if all else fails, read this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_6219.jpg


Excellent.



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3392/3570068688_88bdb65ffe_o.jpg


Very nice indeed!


----------



## Enigma1088

Hey guys,

Here is the brown suit. It has a checkered pattern which you can see better in the close-ups. Let me know what you think.







-Enigma1088-


----------



## Enigma1088

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...but not for long, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisbon,
> 
> VERY NICE, I love the color combination and jacket!
> 
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
DG shirt
JB pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

Haven't posted in a while...so here ya go.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Haven't posted in a while...so here ya go.


Nice fit on the jacket, and "big ups" on the patch pockets.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> Nice fit on the jacket, and "big ups" on the patch pockets.


Thank you sir. I am quite fond of the patch pockets as well.


----------



## Cary Grant

Enigma1088 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the brown suit. It has a checkered pattern which you can see better in the close-ups. Let me know what you think.
> 
> -Enigma1088-


me likey


----------



## camcravat

*style choice*



ErikinWest said:


> I really like the look! But I wonder if doing up another shirt button might tuck in the ascot (or cravat, whatever the proper name is) a little more? Cause from the photo it seems like there is a lot. Other than that, very stylish.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


*great outfit. Agree the ascot is too prominent..but its colour and patern is superb.*


----------



## rgrossicone

MS- very bad ass man...nice look! You look like a different person in casual wear! 

V- Love the pattern on that coat!

Hold- As usual, great!

Enigma- Like the suit...I'm not sure if its my colorblindedness or not, but are the shoes black? I'd go brown...but I know you're just starting and may have mentioned a need for brown shoes...otherwise solid bro.

Mannix- Very cool, relaxed and refined...nice job.


----------



## welldressedfellow

You have inspired me to break out one of my DB's tomorrow. Details on the suit (alright, on everything)?:aportnoy:



Holdfast said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Very nice indeed!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

rgrossicone;941389[IMG said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_6219.jpg[/IMG]


I dont post over here often but I check in daily. I must say your style rocks! You nail it everyday!! As a Vet, thanks for your support and patriotism!!


----------



## Enigma1088

rgrossicone said:


> MS- very bad ass man...nice look! You look like a different person in casual wear!
> 
> V- Love the pattern on that coat!
> 
> Hold- As usual, great!
> 
> Enigma- Like the suit...I'm not sure if its my colorblindedness or not, but are the shoes black? I'd go brown...but I know you're just starting and may have mentioned a need for brown shoes...otherwise solid bro.
> 
> Mannix- Very cool, relaxed and refined...nice job.


rgrossicone,

Yes the shoes are black. I have a pair of brown casual loafers but they are well worn and would look very messy with the suit so that is why I'm in the market for some new brown dress shoes.

Thanks for the compliments guys. It has taken me a while to grow comfortable in this suit because of how different it is, but I have received nothing but praise from it BECAUSE of the fact it was more unique than the other grey, charcoal, navy, black suits around me.

-Enigma1088-


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I did (finally) . . .*



rgrossicone said:


> ...to all the fallen.
> 
> Since I'm teaching WW2, I figured clothing originating from Allied nations was appropriate. Bookster Jacket (50 deg today) UK, Polo RL Tie ITALY (I consider the Fascist gov't to not be the one of the people), BBBF Oxford (USA), APC jeans (FRANCE) *Blueboy, notice anything different??:icon_smile_big:*, Red Wing Boots (USA).
> 
> Poppy courtesey of a WW2 vet this weekend on 86th St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Vets on board here today, I thank you, and so do my students.


. . . and thoroughly approve. Now _*that's*_ a smart look, IMO.

Second the motion on the closing thought.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Amazing as always, Holdfast. One is in awe! :icon_smile_big:

The only thing I would say is that the ticket pocket just unbalances the ensemble slightly.


----------



## deandbn

Enigma1088 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the brown suit. It has a checkered pattern which you can see better in the close-ups. Let me know what you think.


I think it looks really good. I like the colours too, and the white PS and shirt finish it off.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*About my last outfit*

*mysharona, Holdfast, Enigma 1088 and Rgrossicone*:

Thank you guys. Most kind from you

Cheers

V


----------



## sid1971

gnatty8 said:


> And if all else fails, read this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


thank you both for your help. i will have a go today.

S


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> In the words of my esteemed friend and colleague:
> 
> "Costume... COSTUME! This, Madam, is my everyday wear!"
> 
> If what I am wearing is indeed costume, then I've seen plenty of costumes on the street that are even more costumey than mines...
> 
> Perhaps if My Honorable Friend would pretend I didn't wear the bowler then it would be acceptable? Personally, I restrict bowler wearing to certain rare special occasions; I would wear a homburg or fedora instead outside. As to the black lounge ensemble, I still stand by it as appropriate for London meetings together with morning dress for learned society congregations (and it is all covered sufficiently by the overcoat so the public won't faint) which I have be able to wear without hinderance en route!


CC, first of all, I have to say that I love the way you were dressed in the pictures we were talking about
However I think that the main question is: Would I dress that way in my day by day? the answer is: No! (and I think that most of guys here wouldn't too). 
But is known that in some british societies that is current, not only acceptable but almost obrigatory. And very nice, of course. It's based on tradition and that's the way to see it. However, the true is that if one's see someone dressed like you in one of our towns, and like Gnatty8 said, one's would think you were a character of a movie. 
Both positions are not quarrelsome, I think

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Channeling RG yesterday... or Daniel Day Lewis... I'm not quite sure.


Is a different person, of course

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Very nice indeed!


Great cut, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Enigma1088 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the brown suit. It has a checkered pattern which you can see better in the close-ups. Let me know what you think.
> 
> -Enigma1088-


That's a quite elegant combo. Would you consider about wearing one other pair of shoes?

Cheers

V

Note - Only after I put the answer I read the words of RG  and your answer.


----------



## upr_crust

*Continuing a theme of D/B suits . . .*

. . . for your delectation, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


----------



## Enigma1088

upr_crust said:


> . . . for your delectation, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


upr_crust,

Sometimes it is hard to tell the correct colors on my computer screen but is your shirt light blue? I really like the subtle change in color between the shirt and the cuffs. Especially under the DB suit, the "blue" adds a nice "cooling" touch to the brighter tie. Very nice suit.

-Enigma1088-


----------



## upr_crust

*To answer your questions . . .*

Today's shirt is actually a white shirt with light blue multi-stripes, which is how the contrast appears with the solid white collar/cuffs.

The tie is Ferragamo, and one that I more usually wear with a "warm" colour suit (olive or brown), but I thought I'd try harmonizing earthen reds and yellows with a black suit.

The suit is Polo RL, and was bought at my local Syms some eight years ago, at deep discount, then tailored down after a recent weight loss.



Enigma1088 said:


> upr_crust,
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to tell the correct colors on my computer screen but is your shirt light blue? I really like the subtle change in color between the shirt and the cuffs. Especially under the DB suit, the "blue" adds a nice "cooling" touch to the brighter tie. Very nice suit.
> 
> -Enigma1088-


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . for your delectation, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


I thought I'd tell you again...you look great in db suits. You look like a million lire lol :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Linen/Cotton blazer by Milton's clothing cupboard
Button down shirt by BB
Tie by Claiborne
PS by Barbara Black
Belt by Trafalgar
Trousers by BB
Shoes by Bostonian Premier
SeaDragon Chronograph by Zodiac
Sunglasses by Persol


----------



## Holdfast

welldressedfellow said:


> You have inspired me to break out one of my DB's tomorrow. Details on the suit (alright, on everything)?:aportnoy:


Thanks, and to everyone else who commented too.

The suit is silk, by Domenico Spano. The shirt is Zegna, the square Ede, and the tie is one of my oldest, and is a random no-name.



upr_crust said:


> . . . for your delectation, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


I think that's my favourite tie of yours. Very nice!


----------



## Enigma1088

I got some burgundy split toe oxfords today. They look and feel great so I have 30 days to see how they do. 







I was also looking into brown tassel loafers but they didn't have them in my size and even though a lot of the finance guys are wearing them...I heard somewhere on the forums that an Intern shouldn't wear them? Anyone else hear about this "rule". Is it an age thing? These are the ones I was considering...



-Enigma1088-


----------



## mysharona

Enigma1088 said:


> -Enigma1088-


I don't know about the tassel/intern rule, but I must say this: please don't take offense, but to me, anything square-toed looks a little _too _intern to me. Very ground floor, no corner office. I believe others in these fora will agree. They do, however, look like they fit your foot quite well.


----------



## gnatty8

Some stream of consciousness pics from the last few days..


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Some stream of consciousness pics from the last few days..


I love this one! Details on the tie? Also, Gnatty- you being in Atlanta, have you ever been to Sid Mashburn and if so what were your thoughts?


----------



## rgrossicone

OK, today was yet another crummy day weather-wise, although I didn't think it would rain as much as it did today. Also not sure if I overdid it with the patterns on my upper half, I think we're good though as the check in the shirt is WAY more subtle than the jacket and tie. Also hoping the linen square would help round things out. Broke out my new BBBF Cordovan Longwings for the first time...these have quickly become my favorite shoe.

































This watch was a 16th birthday present from my mother while travelling in Switzerland in 1993. Not the most exquisite timepiece but means more to me than any platinum plated Rolex could.
















God I love these shoes!








Then after a long day at work a six mile jaunt along the waterfront...quite foggy as you may be able to tell...came home soaked.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you holdfast and Mannix . . .*

. . the individual pieces of today's ensemble are among my favourites (but with my closet, there's so much to choose from - who knew so much could be crammed into so little space! Eek!).



Holdfast said:


> I think that's my favourite tie of yours. Very nice!


----------



## upr_crust

*RG, you were testing the waters with pattern mixing . . .*

. . . you always do like to take it to the edge or thereabouts.

I think that a plain light blue shirt would have worked a bit better with your ensemble today, but without experimentation, there are no new successes.

Your longwings, however, are very definitely a new success - very, very nice, and definitely a part of your overall "look". Wear them in good health, and I'm thoroughly unsurprised that they're your new favourite shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Barneys shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
CH socks
TBNY chelsea boots
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Robert, I had no idea the weather up there was just as crummy as down here!

Love the outfit. The shell cordovan long wings are great. I also like that there's another fan of horizontally striped socks besides me.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I love this one! Details on the tie? Also, Gnatty- you being in Atlanta, have you ever been to Sid Mashburn and if so what were your thoughts?


Thanks! Tie is Burberry.

Believe it or not, never been to Mashburn.. I do most of my shopping at Lennox or Phipps.


----------



## wingman

rgrossicone said:


> Broke out my new BBBF Cordovan Longwings for the first time...these have quickly become my favorite shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love these shoes!


Making a brief visit here from the 'footwear' board, but I must comment: 
the longwings are, in a word, outstanding.

I only got into them myself about a year ago, but in my opinion there is not a more substantial, standard dress shoe. 
I like them in black best. (I have some Florsheim Imperials in black I was lucky to find on eB last year.) 
Haven't tried them with striped socks yet, only very loud argyles.


----------



## rgrossicone

Jovan said:


> Robert, I had no idea the weather up there was just as crummy as down here!
> 
> Love the outfit. The shell cordovan long wings are great. I also like that there's another fan of horizontally striped socks besides me.


As long as the weekends stay the way they've been, I'm good! I'm glad those shoes are so damn expensive, otherwise I'd want 10 pair! Keep rockin the socks!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


I LOVE this tie!!! Who is it by? I've seen similar(same?) ones by Faconnable...think I spelt that wrong. I really like the shirt and tie together, but not feeling the sportcoat with this. Nice work today pimp daddy!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> OK, today was yet another crummy day weather-wise, although I didn't think it would rain as much as it did today. Also not sure if I overdid it with the patterns on my upper half, I think we're good though as the check in the shirt is WAY more subtle than the jacket and tie. Also hoping the linen square would help round things out. Broke out my new BBBF Cordovan Longwings for the first time...these have quickly become my favorite shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch was a 16th birthday present from my mother while travelling in Switzerland in 1993. Not the most exquisite timepiece but means more to me than any platinum plated Rolex could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love these shoes!
> 
> Then after a long day at work a six mile jaunt along the waterfront...quite foggy as you may be able to tell...came home soaked.


I love that jacket. The longwings are all that and a bag of chips. :icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> OK, today was yet another crummy day weather-wise, although I didn't think it would rain as much as it did today. Also not sure if I overdid it with the patterns on my upper half, I think we're good though as the check in the shirt is WAY more subtle than the jacket and tie. Also hoping the linen square would help round things out. Broke out my new BBBF Cordovan Longwings for the first time...these have quickly become my favorite shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch was a 16th birthday present from my mother while travelling in Switzerland in 1993. Not the most exquisite timepiece but means more to me than any platinum plated Rolex could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after a long day at work a six mile jaunt along the waterfront...quite foggy as you may be able to tell...came home soaked.


Did you do the six miles wearing the brand new shoes?I hope your feet are o.k!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

rgrossicone said:


> OK, today was yet another crummy day weather-wise, although I didn't think it would rain as much as it did today. Also not sure if I overdid it with the patterns on my upper half, I think we're good though as the check in the shirt is WAY more subtle than the jacket and tie. Also hoping the linen square would help round things out. Broke out my new BBBF Cordovan Longwings for the first time...these have quickly become my favorite shoe.


Gets better each time!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I LOVE this tie!!! Who is it by? I've seen similar(same?) ones by Faconnable...think I spelt that wrong. I really like the shirt and tie together, but not feeling the sportcoat with this. Nice work today pimp daddy!


Thanks Mannix! I have a feeling the tie is a one off (or something close). i found it laying on a table at a JCrew in a Jersey mall near my mother in laws...had to grab it as I was looking for one just like it, and the website only had it in grey and in a smaller gingham.

Pimping is what I do best! Word.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> I love that jacket. The longwings are all that and a bag of chips. :icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


Thanks g-man...miss your posts buddy!


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . you always do like to take it to the edge or thereabouts.
> 
> I think that a plain light blue shirt would have worked a bit better with your ensemble today, but without experimentation, there are no new successes.
> 
> Your longwings, however, are very definitely a new success - very, very nice, and definitely a part of your overall "look". Wear them in good health, and I'm thoroughly unsurprised that they're your new favourite shoes.


Thanks Upr...I try to test, just ask my boss!

I'm envious of your DB's ... looks great!


----------



## rgrossicone

balder said:


> Did you do the six miles wearing the brand new shoes?I hope your feet are o.k!


LOL, no, but after a 2 week layoff with a knee issue, was wearing new running shoes!


----------



## rgrossicone

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Gets better each time!


Thanks CC...really admire your style, so the compliment means a lot!


----------



## Mark Ligett

Enigma:

That brown suit with the red tie is an amazing combination. I love that suit, and it looks great on you!

Mark


----------



## gman-17

More hair and new bit loafers. Channeling George Hamilton?

Sorry pics are not the best.


>


----------



## upr_crust

*Sorry - no photos today . . .*

It's a rainy day in NYC today, and I didn't have the chance to do photos, but here's a description of today's attire:

Wheat-coloured textured-weave sports jacket - 2-button, center vent (BB)

Pink/white gingham check B/D shirt (BB)

Yellow/red/blue paisley silk pocket square, casually stuffed into the jacket breast pocket (RLPL via C21)

Cordovan coloured belt (Perry Ellis via Syms)

Dark brown wool worsted trousers (BB)

Brown patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Cordovan coloured faux-BB loafers (Macgill - a Portuguese maker, via Botticelli, NYC)

Dark brown wool driving cap (Weatherproof, via Syms)

Floris Elite

Enough attire (with an umbrella) to face Friday in NYC, no?


----------



## Mannix




----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Also not sure if I overdid it with the patterns on my upper half, I think we're good though as the check in the shirt is WAY more subtle than the jacket and tie. Also hoping the linen square would help round things out. Broke out my new BBBF Cordovan Longwings for the first time...these have quickly become my favorite shoe.


I like this. The only possible quibble is the jacket overpane doesn't quite work with the fab shirt/tie combo. But that's only on the close-up. The more realistic, distance shots are fantastic.

Sunny day! Time for a cheesy suit & tacky tie! :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

Very nice HF^^. Everything about that ensemble is perfect! Nice specs btw.


----------



## gnatty8

Very dashing holdfast, especially the shoes.. The choice of tie may be a source of angst to some, but I think its perfect.. What suit is that, it's very nice!!


----------



## rgrossicone

Great suit Holdfast, but the tie makes the outfit!


----------



## gnatty8

Coat is not a sportcoat, but outerwear, so I took it off when I got to the office.. Somewhat thematic I guess you could say..


----------



## Enigma1088

Holdfast said:


> I


Holdfast,

I love this outfit! The pocket square and braces really work well here. Overall it is very warm and carefree while still being exceptionally well put together.

Gnatty8,

I love the knit tie. Beautiful color! Since you are from Atlanta too, where did you get it? I live very close to Buckhead but usually can't afford to shop at Phipps or Lenox.

-Enigma1088-


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> Very nice HF^^. Everything about that ensemble is perfect! Nice specs btw.





gnatty8 said:


> Very dashing holdfast, especially the shoes.. The choice of tie may be a source of angst to some, but I think its perfect.. What suit is that, it's very nice!!





rgrossicone said:


> Great suit Holdfast, but the tie makes the outfit!





Enigma1088 said:


> I love this outfit! The pocket square and braces really work well here. Overall it is very warm and carefree while still being exceptionally well put together.


Thanks guys. To answer the question - the suit is RLPL.



gnatty8 said:


> Coat is not a sportcoat, but outerwear, so I took it off when I got to the office.. Somewhat thematic I guess you could say..


Interesting peacoat - is it cotton?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Just a thought . . .*

. . . that you might consider buttoning the inside button, or having one installed if there isn't one and using it, in order to avoid the sagging displacement of the right side (your right) of that very nice nautical coat. It should be located at a spot inside that corresponds to the outside button to the left (your left) of the top one you are using in order to ensure a symmetrical drape. This is pretty standard for double breasted coats.

If you are ever going to use the very top button, which on this coat you can do, you should have another inside button at that level also. I'm assuming, of course, that there are buttonholes on the right side already. Otherwise, you would have to add them as well in order to make this work.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DeVecchi belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
JV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

HF: Why the heck not! Certainly not every man's tea but I love that you "went for it". Tell me you had the straw on today as well? And great shoes choice.

Gnatty- Never seen a look like that on you before- keeping it rfesh.


Me today:
Morning broke chilly, afternoon's end warm and muggy...







Jacket/Trou/Shirt: MTM English American
Scarf: New & Lingwood
PS: Vintage Keefe Linen
Socks: Marcoliani
Shoes: Martegani
Frames: Paul Smith


----------



## gnatty8

Enigma1088 said:


> Gnatty8,
> 
> I love the knit tie. Beautiful color! Since you are from Atlanta too, where did you get it? I live very close to Buckhead but usually can't afford to shop at Phipps or Lenox.
> 
> -Enigma1088-


Thanks for the comment.. Tie is from Brooks Brothers, the Peachtree Center chapter.. Bought it last summer, so not sure if you will still find it this year.. I think I paid well under $75 for it at one of the many Friends and Family sales.. You might also try North Georgia Premium Outlets, the BB outlet there may have gotten a few copies that didn't sell in the city..


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Interesting peacoat - is it cotton?


Cotton yes.. I should have posted details of the buttons also, they're quite nice.. Only problem was 4 working buttons at the sleeves so needed to have them shortened from the shoulder.. :crazy:


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that you might consider buttoning the inside button, or having one installed if there isn't one and using it, in order to avoid the sagging displacement of the right side (your right) of that very nice nautical coat. It should be located at a spot inside that corresponds to the outside button to the left (your left) of the top one you are using in order to ensure a symmetrical drape. This is pretty standard for double breasted coats.
> 
> If you are ever going to use the very top button, which on this coat you can do, you should have another inside button at that level also. I'm assuming, of course, that there are buttonholes on the right side already. Otherwise, you would have to add them as well in order to make this work.


good comments and yes, there are buttons on the inside to keep the thing fastened but to tell the truth, I just wanted to snap a couple of fast pics, so didn't take the extra 20 seconds to fasten those.. good eye though..


----------



## gnatty8

@CG, I like most of what you've posted up there, including the square and those great frames, but I just cannot get into those shoes.. The toe shape, the strange "wing" and the thick leather lacing on the toe just does not look good in my eye.. You obviously like them, but that's my only complaint.. Otherwise, good stuff..


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> @CG, I like most of what you've posted up there, including the square and those great frames, but I just cannot get into those shoes.. The toe shape, the strange "wing" and the thick leather lacing on the toe just does not look good in my eye.. You obviously like them, but that's my only complaint.. Otherwise, good stuff..


They're certainly different. the lacing is actually thread but yes, thick.

A slightly clearer pic.


----------



## Jovan

Cary Grant said:


> Jacket/Trou/Shirt: MTM English American
> Scarf: New & Lingwood
> PS: Vintage Keefe Linen
> Socks: Marcoliani
> Shoes: Martegani
> Frames: Paul Smith


Tell me the make of the last item you left off the list. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

Jovan said:


> Tell me the make of the last item you left off the list. :icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Suavey Ravi

Hey guys,

This is my second post here and I wanted to show what i have going in terms of style for a critique. I am nearly 22 and this is something i wore out during the day. In terms of the clothes themselves, none have been altered apart from the jeans for fit however looking at the pictures and how they felt. I believe i could have my shirt tailored slightly. Looking forward for any feedback you believe could help me out.




























Cheers,

Suavey


----------



## rgrossicone

Sauvey...looks cool man, I'm not crazy bout the kicks, 
i'd go for something plainer in white, but then again, I've got 10 years on you! Very jealous of the hair btw


----------



## Cary Grant

Would love to see a closer pic... but NICE HOME!


----------



## Srynerson

Great outfit and I love the pose/setting.


----------



## gman-17

Excellent!


----------



## welldressedfellow

I would like to see a pocket square but damn fine work otherwise!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Please tell me that isn't a Bookster in Nairn cloth. Is it??? 
Cos if it is, I just ordered exactly the same thing a few weeks back! Gah!

ic12337:


----------



## Holdfast

Very nice to see your style.


----------



## Suavey Ravi

rgrossicone said:


> Sauvey...looks cool man, I'm not crazy bout the kicks,
> i'd go for something plainer in white, but then again, I've got 10 years on you! Very jealous of the hair btw


 Thanks rgrossicone,

Just out of curiosity, would you still be talking about a pair of trainers still but more plain or some sort of white shoes? I have noticed that not many of the people displaying pictures are wearing trainers at all.

Thanks for the compliment about the hair. I used to go to a cheap barber when I was younger and I never liked the way they cut it. As I got older and was figuring out what I wanted I went to progressively better stylists. I have now found a stylist who I really get on with and she really knows what I like done with my hair. Compared to barbers she refuses to use the clippers for the sides and does everything with scissors. I personally have noticed a bit difference and i know its alot easier to style my hair on a day to day basis now that im getting it cut properly.

Cheers,

Suavey


----------



## rgrossicone

Suavey-

Yeah, trainers. I'll throw a pair on on occational Fridays and weekends, as my occupation allows an "anything goes' dress code. Sometimes (like yesterday-see next post) I'll take advantage and go casual.

As far as the hair goes, I'm just jealous that you even HAVE it...but yes it does look good.



Suavey Ravi said:


> Thanks rgrossicone,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, would you still be talking about a pair of trainers still but more plain or some sort of white shoes? I have noticed that not many of the people displaying pictures are wearing trainers at all.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment about the hair. I used to go to a cheap barber when I was younger and I never liked the way they cut it. As I got older and was figuring out what I wanted I went to progressively better stylists. I have now found a stylist who I really get on with and she really knows what I like done with my hair. Compared to barbers she refuses to use the clippers for the sides and does everything with scissors. I personally have noticed a bit difference and i know its alot easier to style my hair on a day to day basis now that im getting it cut properly.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Suavey


----------



## rgrossicone

*Preu *- Great to see one of your Booksters in action!

*CG* - I second Gnatty's love of those frames...I'm waiting for a similar pair to come back from my optician. The rings however...I never wear mine, i find it detracts from picking up women...:icon_smile_wink: j/k...don't like the feel of rings on my fingers.

*Mannix* - Are those long pants? Every time I wear those my buddy Laurance makes fun of me, calls the my "manpris"...whatever. I like the look.

*Gnatty *-Great jacket...I especially like the buttons and that purple gingham is one of my favorite shirts of yours...need to get one made up...nothing soon though.


----------



## rgrossicone

Absolutely pissing cats, dogs, and possibly some water fowl upon awakening yesterday AM. Couldn't be bothered with much of anything...
























By day I am Bruce Wayne, but by night, I am...








OK, just a mild tempered history teacher...








Enjoy the weekend, looks like sun and warmth in NY!

Hold-enjoy the sun and rain in Oxford!


----------



## Preu Pummel

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Please tell me that isn't a Bookster in Nairn cloth. Is it???
> Cos if it is, I just ordered exactly the same thing a few weeks back! Gah!
> 
> ic12337:


Yep. Sure is.

Actually, this is lame, but that isn't me. It's a picture from a French site with a guy in Bookster tweeds--Nairn and Avon (discontinued). Michele from Bookster linked me when I asked about a Nairn suit. His Avon suit made me long for wearing mine, but I've spent the past few days in old clothes expanding out my walk in closet...

See what this mania does to a man? I learned how to wire electric, frame, drywall, and soon floor, just to create a bigger closet for my wardrobe.

Here's the link to the French site:

https://depiedencap.leforum.eu/t3283-Costumes-vestes-en-tweed-par-tweed-jacket-com.htm?start=150

The guy looks a lot like me, but he has a much nicer house. One day I'll buy a tri-pod and take full body pics of myself for here. I just felt this guy's photos were so nice I would post here and see a reaction. When I wear a suit I always use a pocket square.


----------



## gnatty8

Well seeing as how it's not a picture of you, I will give my reaction.. Overall, the suit looks nice, but the buttoning point of that top button is very, very high.. almost military high.. I would have liked this with a 2 button coat instead.. Trousers fit fine, but they are about 1" to 2" too long, that's a lot of break..


----------



## gnatty8

Further, since it is not really a picture of our Mr. Prummel, I'll let fly with this comment. The picture appeared above, and then was requoted not once, not twice, not three times, but five times in a row!! Please guys, if the picture appears in the quote above yours, just quote the first response and add to it.. I mean, five times in a row?


----------



## Preu Pummel

gnatty8 said:


> Well seeing as how it's not a picture of you, I will give my reaction.. Overall, the suit looks nice, but the buttoning point of that top button is very, very high.. almost military high.. I would have liked this with a 2 button coat instead.. Trousers fit fine, but they are about 1" to 2" too long, that's a lot of break..


When I get around to posting, please don't hold back. Critique is good, unless it is acerbic.

His arms are actually an inch too long for my liking. 1/2-1" of cuff is fine by me. His legs are definitely too long. It's a style, but not my style. He gives off a very regal French look, like a gent in the country with a little bit of the scattered upperclass middle aged man attitude.

Bookster has high buttoning on 3 button jackets. It's a little pre-WWII, but I rather like that look. Their 2 button jackets are definitely far lower, mine is.


----------



## gnatty8

^^ I usually try to avoid too much critique in a person's first 2 or 3 posts, since I don't want to scare them off of posting altogether.. The nitpicks I had above were fairly minor, so I wouldn't have bothered.. One thing about me, is when I post criticism, the offense needs to be pretty bad..


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Wonderful, wonderful outfit!*

This is an amazing look. And you wear it sooooooo well!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

I think the Nairn is a bestseller now that three people from three great countries are grabbing it! 

The one I ordered is on similar lines except that the jacket has 3 straight pockets and 2 buttons instead. Waistcoat would have 4 welted pockets and no lapels. Can't see the other details on that pic but my trousers will have fishtail back and double pleats with button fly and no back pockets; 1 3/4" turn-ups. Jacket would be lined with antique gold and have a collar tab and single vent. 

Of course, I got some extra cloth from Michele so I can make matching spats. :aportnoy:

Digression: the man looks a bit like Gerry Adams...


----------



## Preu Pummel

My two Rivieras (Avon and Boyde) are great summer suits, but it isn't QUITE that kind of weather yet. Close.

3 buttons, regular waistband with belt loops, 2 pocket waistcoast no lapels, and double vents. 

A Nairn would complete a nice rotation of summer suiting. I got the idea to contemplate the suit from your blog, Charlie. It's a great looking cloth.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Preu Pummel said:


> My two Rivieras (Avon and Boyde) are great summer suits, but it isn't QUITE that kind of weather yet. Close.
> 
> 3 buttons, regular waistband with belt loops, 2 pocket waistcoast no lapels, and double vents.
> 
> A Nairn would complete a nice rotation of summer suiting. I got the idea to contemplate the suit from your blog, Charlie. It's a great looking cloth.


Indeed, it caught my eye from the second I laid my eyes on it and couldn't stop thinking about it. I eventually gave in last month owing that I do not have a light coloured suit for summer. The other lightweight suit I own is too dark IMHO.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Kiton shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## JibranK

Suavey Ravi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my second post here and I wanted to show what i have going in terms of style for a critique. I am nearly 22 and this is something i wore out during the day. In terms of the clothes themselves, none have been altered apart from the jeans for fit however looking at the pictures and how they felt. I believe i could have my shirt tailored slightly. Looking forward for any feedback you believe could help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Suavey


It's a bit too Bollywood for my tastes - before you start calling me racist, I'm Asian.



Preu Pummel said:


> My two Rivieras (Avon and Boyde) are great summer suits, but it isn't QUITE that kind of weather yet. Close.
> 
> 3 buttons, regular waistband with *belt loops, 2 pocket waistcoast* no lapels, and double vents.


----------



## gman-17

Today I spend the day watching my children play soccer. I had a few looks going--all a bit Trad.

Morning










Afternoon










My trad pirate belt


----------



## gnatty8

Hit the town looking for new running shoes, just bought a pair of the same model New Balance I've used for 10 years now, lol.. Also stopped in to my local cigar shop and picked up a few cigars for the weekend..


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Hit the town looking for new running shoes, just bought a pair of the same model New Balance I've used for 10 years now, lol.. Also stopped in to my local cigar shop and picked up a few cigars for the weekend..


Tis the season for red.


----------



## gnatty8

Indeed it is.. lol


----------



## thunderw21

Experimenting a bit.









Vintage Stetson Panama
Willis & Geiger bush jacket
George linen trousers
Johnston & Murphy saddle shoes


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> My trad pirate belt


A few more years and that'll be my Saturday! Can't wait!

But I need that belt...where did you get it!


----------



## rgrossicone

Gnatty, nice pants and shoes...along with some summer belts, I also need some dirty bucks.

How often to you run? I swear by my Saucany Hurricanes...like running on 2 pilolws!


----------



## Holdfast

thunder: I'm still not totally convinced by that shirt/jacket, but it works much better with those trousers than with the jeans you wore previously.



Very casual Sunday, with emphasis on the Sun, today:


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Gnatty, nice pants and shoes...along with some summer belts, I also need some dirty bucks.
> 
> How often to you run? I swear by my Saucany Hurricanes...like running on 2 pilolws!


Thanks man.. I run 5 or 6 days a week, 5k at a time. It's like a drug to me..


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> thunder: I'm still not totally convinced by that shirt/jacket, but it works much better with those trousers than with the jeans you wore previously.
> 
> Very casual Sunday, with emphasis on the Sun, today:


HF wow! Casual? I didn't know you could do casual like that. I like the creases in the shorts--my kind of shorts.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> A few more years and that'll be my Saturday! Can't wait!
> 
> But I need that belt...where did you get it!


Like all of you, I am an inveterate shopper. I am also quite lucky in that I travel extensively for my job and often have downtime. I happened to be in Clemson SC and stopped into one of the most Trad men's clothing shops anyone has ever seen--Frank MH Ltd. I also bought some great trousers and socks. Anyway, you don't need to go to SC to buy the belt, but I wanted to plug the store because they were very nice to me. The belt is Smathers and Branson and you also get them customized from them. BTW they have a red Jolly Roger as well.


----------



## Cary Grant

Thunder- the Stetson looks small on you- judging by how far up it appears to be sitting. Hard to tell from one pic.

And you know how I feel about the shirt. :icon_smile_wink:

Another issue in comparison to the pic is that I really feel it needs to be tan/deseryt to pull off that look. In hot weather/southern climes as in the pic... they wouldn't be wearing dark olive drab (fashionably).


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks man.. I run 5 or 6 days a week, 5k at a time. It's like a drug to me..


Thats great, it is a drug. One of the reason I saty in the samll apt where I'm at now, and not move to a bigger place somewhere else, is the scenery on my runs...I have trees, water, hills...the works...its great. Do take the shoes with you this week and do a lap of Central Park...its a beautiful time to run there!


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> Like all of you, I am an inveterate shopper. I am also quite lucky in that I travel extensively for my job and often have downtime. I happened to be in Clemson SC and stopped into one of the most Trad men's clothing shops anyone has ever seen--Frank MH Ltd. I also bought some great trousers and socks. Anyway, you don't need to go to SC to buy the belt, but I wanted to plug the store because they were very nice to me. The belt is Smathers and Branson and you also get them customized from them. BTW they have a red Jolly Roger as well.


Oh man...they have about 10 belts I want...they are unfortunately WAY out of my range though...maybe for my birthday I'll ask the wifey. Its def gonna be the red Jolly Roger for me!

Oh my god, they also have a Bacon Egg and Cheese belt...that makes it 11.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks man.. I run 5 or 6 days a week, 5k at a time. It's like a drug to me..


A few years ago I had a running streak: Every day for fourteen months, I averaged 6 mis per run. My running streak stopped when I was sidelined with an injury which led to surgery and to this day I can only run two days per week without serious pain. Make sure you allow for recovery time. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Oh man...they have about 10 belts I want...they are unfortunately WAY out of my range though...maybe for my birthday I'll ask the wifey. Its def gonna be the red Jolly Roger for me!
> 
> Oh my god, they also have a Bacon Egg and Cheese belt...that makes it 11.


Yeah, I thought you would get a little lost there. BTW, I should have mentioned that the same folks also hooked my on Tweed Peacock boxers which are absolutely amazing. They have significant overlap on the front panel so you don't get the slip out or, what my wife calls, the peekaboo effect. They put the tag on the front so you don't have that annoying thing clawing at your back. Addiitionally they are made from very high quality shirt fabric. Love em.


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> HF wow! Casual? I didn't know you could do casual like that. I like the creases in the shorts--my kind of shorts.


Yes, but those birkenstocks are awful, sorry holdfast!


----------



## thunderw21

I hate baggy shirts. Nothing like giving people seizures with my tie.


----------



## ToryBoy

Nice combo, I could use that tie on a Monday morning when most of the people on the tube are half-asleep; just need to get rid of those belt loops.


----------



## edward9

thunderw21 said:


> I hate baggy shirts. Nothing like giving people seizures with my tie.


It looks like the thighs & hips of your trousers are almost as wide as the body of your shirt. Proportionally this doesn't look optimal to me.

Then again, I'm new at this stuff.

And what a tie! It's almost wider than your neck or shirt sleeves.

I like the suspenders, hat, shades.


----------



## thunderw21

edward9 said:


> It looks like the thighs & hips of your trousers are almost as wide as the body of your shirt. Proportionally this doesn't look optimal to me.
> 
> Then again, I'm new at this stuff.
> 
> And what a tie! It's almost wider than your neck or shirt sleeves.
> 
> I like the suspenders, hat, shades.


Cheers.

It's an optical illusion created by the angle and my hand being in the pocket. It pulls the trousers off to the side, making the leg closest to the camera appear very large. I also prefer full-cut trousers.

Here's a better photo from a year ago, though my hand is still in my pocket. ic12337:


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> Yes, but those birkenstocks are awful, sorry holdfast!


I'm inclined to agree. Loafers would work a lot better, IMO.


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


> More hair and new bit loafers. Channeling George Hamilton?


I'd say you actually look like actor Adam Arkin


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . .* that you might consider buttoning the inside button, or having one installed* if there isn't one and using it, in order to avoid the sagging displacement of the right side (your right) of that very nice nautical coat. It should be located at a spot inside that corresponds to the outside button to the left (your left) of the top one you are using in order to ensure a symmetrical drape. This is pretty standard for double breasted coats.
> 
> If you are ever going to use the very top button, which on this coat you can do, you should have another inside button at that level also. I'm assuming, of course, that there are buttonholes on the right side already. Otherwise, you would have to add them as well in order to make this work.


I believe it's called a "jigger"


----------



## Jovan

gman: I'm late to the party, but I think you look better with hair. With a sui and tie it gives you that "silver fox" look.


----------



## mysharona

A Friday off warranted a stop at the pub. Here were the off-day-duds.
Hat: Some company with a skull and crossbones for a logo, but not Barker Black...
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Christian Dior
Belt, Jeans: GAP
Sperry Topsiders
Zodiac Watch
Persol shades


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> I'd say you actually look like actor Adam Arkin


I am going to take that as a compliment--I think. My George Hamilton comment was a joke re: bit loafers. I always see him in those--I think he has a bit more hair both in terms of absolute numbers and in length.


----------



## gman-17

Jovan said:


> gman: I'm late to the party, but I think you look better with hair. With a sui and tie it gives you that "silver fox" look.


Jov,

I am thinking I agree with you. I shaved my head for almost six years??? I just couldn't cope with ageing. This year I sold my motorcycle and grew my hair back, my wife says its a reverse midlife crisis. I don't know what it is, maybe just coming to grips with getting older. Thanks for the very nice comment.


----------



## rgrossicone

Cool look MS! Like the hat.



mysharona said:


> A Friday off warranted a stop at the pub. Here were the off-day-duds.
> Hat: Some company with a skull and crossbones for a logo, but not Barker Black...
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: Christian Dior
> Belt, Jeans: GAP
> Sperry Topsiders
> Zodiac Watch
> Persol shades


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
NM pocket-square
Armani tie
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JL Balmorals
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Sur la terrasse*

Not so hot here today

Ted Lapidus* jacket; Alfani silk shirt; Nautica belt; no-name trousers and socks; ESQ Rallye; Cole Haan shoes.

*https://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/dec/30/france-paris-ted-lapidus-fashion-death


----------



## Preu Pummel

Blueboy1938 said:


> *https://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/dec/30/france-paris-ted-lapidus-fashion-death


It looks good! What color are the trousers? Navy or charcoal?

And... the fashion finesse is sort of hampered by the child relieving himself behind you.
ic12337:
I love the matching of watch band to shoes. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Navy*



Preu Pummel said:


> It looks good! What color are the trousers? Navy or charcoal?
> 
> And... the fashion finesse is sort of hampered by the child relieving himself behind you.
> ic12337:
> I love the matching of watch band to shoes. Very nice indeed.


M. Lapidus chose a navy based silk print for the lining of the jacket, so I figured I'd go with his color combination.

Perhaps the porpoise is commenting on his captor's actions

Thanks for the props.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


I'm normally not a fan of the tie with denim look, but this doesn't look so bad at all.. You would have taken it over the top with a pair of clunky brown or black longwings IMO..


----------



## gnatty8

Not a fan of those shoes at all Blueboy1938, they have all the wrong elements IMO. Interesting coat though, and glad to see you continue posting..


----------



## Mannix

Blueboy1938 said:


> *https://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/dec/30/france-paris-ted-lapidus-fashion-death


I laughed my a$$ off when I saw this picture...not from you blueboy, but rather the background.  It's late, I'm tired, and anything would amuse me right now.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*After a few days out...*

... I see that you guys keep on great

*Cary Grant : *Love the 2 last outfits, specially the scarfe in the last one, and the Cleverley shoes in the one before. Great!

*Mannix:* You are an elegant young man, and I should say that I'd rather see you in bright colours.

*Upr_Crust*: Everybody can see that you care. I believe you never go out without methodically and harsly look yourself on the mirror to see if there are any mistakes. Your last look is sharp as ever. Very nice tie.

*Gnatty:* With you, there are no mistakes. You look sharp anyway. As you know, I like red trousers and yours seem perfect on you. As well as you shoes that are always great.

*Gman-17:* Great to see your hair growing. You look much better. And I noticed you sticked to breeches too...Well, well, I prefer to wait till I have some more days at the beach :icon_smile_big:.

*Rgrossicone: *Good to see that not only in Lisbon the weather is mocking at us. Anyway, you look happy.

*Blueboy:* Like Gnatty, don't like the shoes at all, but the rest seems fine

*Holdfast: *It's really nice to see less formal, but let me tell you: your white outfit with blue shirt and white painted tie is absolutely wonderful!

Carpe diem, Guys

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Not a fan of those shoes at all Blueboy1938


+ ∞ regarding the shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

*Comments today, photos tomorrow . . .*

Photos were taken today, but will not be posted until tomorrow.

Thanks, Lisbon, for the kind comments. You are correct in noting that I check out my "look" for the day with a critical eye - why bother posting if I'm not going to show something interesting or attractive (or even both :icon_smile_wink?

G-man, the hair looks fine - a totally different look than your shaved head. I understand Lisbon's comments in re: lack of tan, but it hasn't been warm enough for shorts in metro Chicago for you to acquire a tan, I am sure. (For myself, a tan can only be acquired articificially - my skin freckles, alas and alack . Oh, well, my crow's feet will be smaller or less noticeable when I'm old and grey - an event expected any moment).


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> ... I see that you guys keep on great
> 
> *Cary Grant : *Love the 2 last outfits, specially the scarfe in the last one, and the Cleverley shoes in the one before. Great!
> 
> *Mannix:* You are an elegant young man, and I should say that I'd rather see you in bright colours.
> 
> *Upr_Crust*: Everybody can see that you care. I believe you never go out without methodically and harsly look yourself on the mirror to see if there are any mistakes. Your last look is sharp as ever. Very nice tie.
> 
> *Gnatty:* With you, there are no mistakes. You look sharp anyway. As you know, I like red trousers and yours seem perfect on you. As well as you shoes that are always great.
> 
> *Gman-17:* Great to see your hair growing. You look much better. And I noticed you sticked to breeches too...Well, well, I prefer to wait till I have some more days at the beach :icon_smile_big:.
> 
> *Rgrossicone: *Good to see that not only in Lisbon the weather is mocking at us. Anyway, you look happy.
> 
> *Blueboy:* Like Gnatty, don't like the shoes at all, but the rest seems fine
> 
> *Holdfast: *It's really nice to see less formal, but let me tell you: your white outfit with blue shirt and white painted tie is absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Carpe diem, Guys
> 
> V.


V,

Thanks for the kind words about the hair. I am learning to be more "mature?" I so desperately wanted to wear the shorts--RG had gotten there before me, and with the bucks no less. :icon_smile_big: I think you are very right, though so I may not show my opaque legs for a while.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> Photos were taken today, but will not be posted until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks, Lisbon, for the kind comments. You are correct in noting that I check out my "look" for the day with a critical eye - why bother posting if I'm not going to show something interesting or attractive (or even both :icon_smile_wink?
> 
> G-man, the hair looks fine - a totally different look than your shaved head. I understand Lisbon's comments in re: lack of tan, but it hasn't been warm enough for shorts in metro Chicago for you to acquire a tan, I am sure. (For myself, a tan can only be acquired articificially - my skin freckles, alas and alack . Oh, well, my crow's feet will be smaller or less noticeable when I'm old and grey - an event expected any moment).


UC thanks. Yes, most difficult to get a tan here--any time of year. If I waited until I could get a tan to wear them, I would have to wait until I went to the beach on the East coast in August. People in the midwestern part of the U.S. start wearing short pants the very first moment its stops snowing in . . . . May. :icon_smile_big: I felt duly restrained but have to say I agree so next week I am breaking out the same color chinos.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Casual Sunday*

and again red trousers















and dark suede monks [by thev way: socks are pink, not white (arghhh!!)]

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> ... I see that you guys keep on great
> 
> *Cary Grant : *Love the 2 last outfits, specially the scarfe in the last one, and the Cleverley shoes in the one before. Great!
> 
> V.


Thanks V!


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> and again red trousers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dark suede monks [by thev way: socks are pink, not white (arghhh!!)]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I'm afraid that, even if pink, these socks aren't "doing it" for me... around the states they come off as "old guy wearing white socks"  at least against the dark shoes. With a pair of light bucks or something, sure.

And on the hat- who made it? Hard telling from one pic but wonder if a slightly shorter crown and marguinally shorter brim might flatter your face a bit more?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I'm afraid that, even if pink, these socks aren't "doing it" for me... around the states they come off as "old guy wearing white socks"  at least against the dark shoes. With a pair of light bucks or something, sure.


Well, I'm affraid I do not agree with that. They seem white only in the picture. It was a really sunny day. They are very much pink, CG



Cary Grant said:


> ]And on the hat- who made it? Hard telling from one pic but wonder if a slightly shorter crown and marguinally shorter brim might flatter your face a bit more?


It's an original Panama hat. I really am not a fan of hats because even when they are light like these one, they bother me a little. But my doctor told me to be aware in sunny days, so I bought it. I really don't pay much attention to details.

Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> V


Hey, looking good Vic, those are almost the same color as the ones I had on above..


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> *Mannix:* You are an elegant young man, and I should say that I'd rather see you in bright colours.
> 
> V.


Thank you very much. I'll post a picture later of what I'm wearing today...a bright yellow linen shirt amongst other things. No one is home to take a picture or two of me, so I'll have them up later.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> and again red trousers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dark suede monks [by thev way: socks are pink, not white (arghhh!!)]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Very nice casual ensemble. I really like your pants and belt. It looks like I need to buy red pants. I have salmon colored pants already, but after seeing gnatty and you wear them I've added them to the list of things to buy.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well, I'm affraid I do not agree with that. They seem white only in the picture. It was a really sunny day. They are very much pink, CG
> 
> V


Understood- but the problem for me isn't the actual color- it's the lightness against the dark shoes... I'm guilty of doing the same thing myself...


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Yes, but those birkenstocks are awful, sorry holdfast!


Never fear, they were only worn in transit from house to lawn, and then off again. 



themanfromlisbon said:


> and again red trousers


Very cool indeed! A slightly lighter pair of shoes would have be perfect.

"Blazing June" has arrived!


----------



## Nerev

I just want to say that this thread has given me a lot of ideas on my growing waredrobe, and a special thanks to Holdfast's suit attire and rgrossicone's casual attire in addition to everyone else. Very smashing indeed! While no one in my company wears a suit, I'm slowly working my way there with a blazer or jacket, button down shirts, slacks and dress shirts; I wear a suit and tie on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll post some pictures when I feel a bit more on par :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ErikinWest

Those shoes are awesome!! And I love the pants! I have pair which are more orangy-red, so I should invest in a pair with a hue more similar to yours.

----

I was going to the Symphony.

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0452eta.jpg

https://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0453e.jpg

https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0447.jpg

Cheers,
Erik!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Bernini belt
Barneys pant
CK socks
testoni penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Nerev said:


> I just want to say that this thread has given me a lot of ideas on my growing waredrobe, and a special thanks to Holdfast's suit attire and rgrossicone's casual attire in addition to everyone else. Very smashing indeed! While no one in my company wears a suit, I'm slowly working my way there with a blazer or jacket, button down shirts, slacks and dress shirts; I wear a suit and tie on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll post some pictures when I feel a bit more on par :icon_smile_wink:


Nerev-thanks so much, it really means a lot to be mentioned in the same breath as Holdfast...I must say, the guys here have helped me enormously to develop my style. Looking fwd to pics.

Rob


----------



## Mannix

This is for you Vic--something brighter. I wanted to wear other shoes, but ended up in the Topsiders which aren't horrible but....


----------



## Mannix

Looks very nice HF, especially the action shots. Movement seems to make your clothes look like they fit slightly better IMO.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Mannix said:


> This is for you Vic--something brighter. I wanted to wear other shoes, but ended up in the Topsiders which aren't horrible but....


The jacket is a tad tight and I'd button the shirt one button higher. Otherwise very nice.

(It's so much fun criticizing people who know ten times more about men's fashion than I do! Cheers.)

Pink


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Cucinelli* jacket
*Pink* shirt
*Altea* pocket square
*hickey* chinos
*John Lobb* Oakham in Tobacco Suede derbies


----------



## Mariuslt

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> The jacket is a tad tight and I'd button the shirt one button higher. Otherwise very nice.
> 
> (It's so much fun criticizing people who know ten times more about men's fashion than I do! Cheers.)
> 
> Pink


I don't think it's too tight, but the button stance looks awfully high (at least it looks like it to me) how is it?

As for the buttoning I once critizised someone (who wasn't in Mannix's league by a far shot, mind you) and he responded with this: link:https://cafe.se/?id=640816&version=cafe3
Though I usually go for the one button-rule, I also think two buttons can be appropriate under certain circumstances


----------



## Mannix

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> The jacket is a tad tight and I'd button the shirt one button higher. Otherwise very nice.
> 
> (It's so much fun criticizing people who know ten times more about men's fashion than I do! Cheers.)
> 
> Pink


Thank you! Although, I disagree about the jacket being too tight, that's how I like it. As for the shirt, it was a nice day and I felt like showing some skin. Plus, I think it looks more casual and less constricting.



Mariuslt said:


> I don't think it's too tight, but the button stance looks awfully high (at least it looks like it to me) how is it?
> 
> As for the buttoning I once critizised someone (who wasn't in Mannix's league by a far shot, mind you) and he responded with this: link:https://cafe.se/?id=640816&version=cafe3
> Though I usually go for the one button-rule, I also think two buttons can be appropriate under certain circumstances


I rather like the button stance, it seems about average IMO. I usually go with the one button rule, although, yesterday I wanted to change it up...


----------



## Holdfast

Nerev said:


> I just want to say that this thread has given me a lot of ideas on my growing waredrobe, and a special thanks to Holdfast's suit attire and rgrossicone's casual attire in addition to everyone else. Very smashing indeed! While no one in my company wears a suit, I'm slowly working my way there with a blazer or jacket, button down shirts, slacks and dress shirts; I wear a suit and tie on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll post some pictures when I feel a bit more on par :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks! Look forward to seeing some pics!



Mannix said:


> Looks very nice HF, especially the action shots. Movement seems to make your clothes look like they fit slightly better IMO.


Well, I'm comfortable in them; that's true!

Apologies for the blurry full-length pic (didn't autofocus for some reason) but you should get the idea anyway:


----------



## Mr. Moo

Nice jacket, HF. Like the shoes as well. What are they?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks Moo. They're EG for RLPL.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Hey, looking good Vic, those are almost the same color as the ones I had on above..


Thanks G. 
The trousers are Dockers. Still have a pair on yellow that I specially like.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Very nice casual ensemble. I really like your pants and belt. It looks like I need to buy red pants. I have salmon colored pants already, but after seeing gnatty and you wear them I've added them to the list of things to buy.


Thanks, M. And that's funny: I really want to buy salmon trousers 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Very cool indeed! A slightly lighter pair of shoes would have be perfect.
> 
> "Blazing June" has arrived!


Yes, I could agree with that, H.
And a great outfit on you. Nice walking picture

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest;943976
Those shoes are awesome!! And I love the pants! I have pair which are more orangy-red said:


> [/URL]
> 
> https://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0453e.jpg
> 
> https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0447.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik!


Thanks EW. Looking quite elegant to the Symphony. Hope you did well 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> This is for you Vic--something brighter. I wanted to wear other shoes, but ended up in the Topsiders which aren't horrible but....


Thanks for that, M. Love the shirt. And by the way: my two top buttons are always unbuttoned too.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Cucinelli* jacket
> *Pink* shirt
> *Altea* pocket square
> *hickey* chinos
> *John Lobb* Oakham in Tobacco Suede derbies


Love that coat, MM, and trousers have a great colour. Just fine to the derbies colour.

Cheers

v


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Thanks for that, M. Love the shirt. And by the way: my *two top buttons are always unbuttoned* too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


The only way to go, at least in the summertime.

Thank you, glad you liked it.


----------



## Cary Grant

Me today... living in a van down by the river. The denim is not as frumpy as it appears here... ah well... 

What the hell... here's my mug 


Stetson Straw
New & Lingwood Linen Jacket
Hackett Linen Scarf
Simon Miller Selvage
MTM Individualized shirt
Martegani's


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Me today... living in a van down by the river. The denim is not as frumpy as it appears here... ah well...
> 
> What the hell... here's my mug
> 
> Stetson Straw
> New & Lingwood Linen Jacket
> Hackett Linen Scarf
> Simon Miller Selvage
> MTM Individualized shirt
> Martegani's


I fancy that linen jacket. Nice to put a face with the clothes...I'll post my mug shot next time.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
RL cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> Zegna shirt
> Brioni pant
> Prada belt
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> RL cologne
> Piaget watch


I know it's from yesterday, and not the items listed above, but I have that same pocket square!


----------



## RebelLaw

Seersucker suit, blue and orange striped repp tie, brown loafers, white shirt, light blue silk pocket square with a white border.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Cary Grant said:


> Me today... living in a van down by the river. The denim is not as frumpy as it appears here... ah well...
> 
> What the hell... here's my mug
> 
> Stetson Straw
> New & Lingwood Linen Jacket
> Hackett Linen Scarf
> Simon Miller Selvage
> MTM Individualized shirt
> Martegani's


Splendid work. This is why they're called the sartorial *ARTS*.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*To button or unbutton?*



PinkPlaidSocks said:


> The jacket is a tad tight and I'd button the shirt one button higher. Otherwise very nice.
> 
> (It's so much fun criticizing people who know ten times more about men's fashion than I do! Cheers.)
> 
> Pink





Mannix said:


> Thank you! Although, I disagree about the jacket being too tight, that's how I like it. As for the shirt, it was a nice day and I felt like showing some skin. Plus, I think it looks more casual and less constricting.
> 
> I rather like the button stance, it seems about average IMO. I usually go with the one button rule, although, yesterday I wanted to change it up...





themanfromlisbon said:


> Thanks for that, M. Love the shirt. And by the way: my two top buttons are always unbuttoned too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V





Mannix said:


> The only way to go, at least in the summertime.
> 
> Thank you, glad you liked it.





Mannix said:


> This is for you Vic--something brighter. I wanted to wear other shoes, but ended up in the Topsiders which aren't horrible but....


So, at the top, you have all, or at least many of the perspectives of this issue from the personal preference point of view. My personal preference is to leave the top two unbuttoned, unless that would be too much "skin" for the occasion, or as was pointed out to me, it gives one's ascot too much license:icon_smile_big:

Using just this example, however, let's look at it from an esthetic point of view: Leaving the top two open, as has Mannix, allows the inner V of the shirt to very nearly perfectly parallel the V of the coat's inner lapel edge (or roll, actually). Also, in this case, the long S-curve of the placket upward to the collar of the shirt is a very pleasing sweep. Darned if I can get my shirts to do that, but I'm going to be trying harder in future.

If only the collar button were unbuttoned, there would have been a markedly different shape to the opening, which whould not have presented as pleasing a picture of proportionality and complementary stance, IMO, skin aside.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Mannix* Sweet stuff man...love that color on your shirt!

*CG *Nice to meetcha! Its amazing, i saw your post of SF, and I didn't even know it was you...only now on AAAC did I realize...great shoes!

*Moo *Great color on those trousers...been looking for that for a long while.

*Erik *I'm totally envious of you hair.

*Holdfast *As always, well done...I love the persepctive on your outdoor shots...shoes you in a very different light.

*Upr *Dignity, always dignity. thats what I think when I see your posts.

Can someone please tell me how to quote multiple posts in one response...apparently I missed the memo on that one.

*Gnatty* Enjoy the city man!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Been a while*

Left my camera at work the last few days, so unable to upload photos...and here's why...I think there may be a Satorialist under that pile on my desk...








First thing tomorrow, after the kiddies finish their State Social Studies Exam (which was cake I'm told, for any who have children in the 8th grade in NY State) I will go at it full force and hopefully have it cleaned off by Thursday Am.
Back to the attire, not as messy as my desk, I hope...
Sunday, jumping for joy at the weather in shorts and a polo:








Just another Madras Monday, oh, woh, I wish it was Sunday, cause that my fun day (as pictured above):
















Lavender Pant Tuesday:
























A little dark, but those are tobacco suede C&J cap toe brogues...one of my favorite pairs:








Enjoy Wednesday folks!


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> A little dark, but those are tobacco suede C&J cap toe brogues...one of my favorite pairs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Wednesday folks!


Very nice. What's the height of the cuffs?


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> *CG *Nice to meetcha! Its amazing, i saw your post of SF, and I didn't even know it was you...only now on AAAC did I realize...great shoes!


Thanks brother- you look like you are seriously enjoting the summer weather.



PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Splendid work. This is why they're called the sartorial *ARTS*.


I'm flattered. Thanks for that.


----------



## rgrossicone

hockeyinsider said:


> Very nice. What's the height of the cuffs?


2", almost always. Only on very slim pants do I now go cuffless or with a narrower cuff. Thank you...watching the finals?


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


Are those wasabi coated peas on your desk? My mom loves those...too hot for me though.

Those are awesome pants, and very cool shoes. Just another reminder why I need suede brogues, or even semi brogues. You have some rock'n outfits here, and I'm taking notes.

Oh, and thank you btw.


----------



## Mannix

Blueboy1938 said:


> So, at the top, you have all, or at least many of the perspectives of this issue from the personal preference point of view. My personal preference is to leave the top two unbuttoned, unless that would be too much "skin" for the occasion, or as was pointed out to me, it gives one's ascot too much license:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Using just this example, however, let's look at it from an esthetic point of view: Leaving the top two open, as has Mannix, allows the inner V of the shirt to very nearly perfectly parallel the V of the coat's inner lapel edge (or roll, actually). Also, in this case, the long S-curve of the placket upward to the collar of the shirt is a very pleasing sweep. Darned if I can get my shirts to do that, but I'm going to be trying harder in future.
> 
> If only the collar button were unbuttoned, there would have been a markedly different shape to the opening, which whould not have presented as pleasing a picture of proportionality and complementary stance, IMO, skin aside.:icon_smile_wink:


I should take this as a compliment, right? JK JK Thank you blueboy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Are those wasabi coated peas on your desk? My mom loves those...too hot for me though.
> 
> Those are awesome pants, and very cool shoes. Just another reminder why I need suede brogues, or even semi brogues. You have some rock'n outfits here, and I'm taking notes.
> 
> Oh, and thank you btw.


TY! ou'd clean up at the Daffys in and around NYC...I must have bought about 7 or 8 pairs of summer Italian chinos in the past 2 weeks, for a grand total of around $75. Stuff is right up your alley.

And yes, wasabi peas...I love those things although occationally I'll throw a couple too many in my mouth at once and start crying!


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> *Gnatty* Enjoy the city man!


Thanks.. Unfortunately the trip is 95% business. Fortunately, I make it every other month or so, so maybe the next one will give me a bit more down time..


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Me today... living in a van down by the river. The denim is not as frumpy as it appears here... ah well...
> 
> What the hell... here's my mug
> 
> Stetson Straw
> New & Lingwood Linen Jacket
> Hackett Linen Scarf
> Simon Miller Selvage
> MTM Individualized shirt
> Martegani's


It's really nice to make your acquaintance. CG 
And I always enjoy your shoes

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Blueboy1938 said:


> So, at the top, you have all, or at least many of the perspectives of this issue from the personal preference point of view. My personal preference is to leave the top two unbuttoned, unless that would be too much "skin" for the occasion, or as was pointed out to me, it gives one's ascot too much license:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Using just this example, however, let's look at it from an esthetic point of view: Leaving the top two open, as has Mannix, allows the inner V of the shirt to very nearly perfectly parallel the V of the coat's inner lapel edge (or roll, actually). Also, in this case, the long S-curve of the placket upward to the collar of the shirt is a very pleasing sweep. Darned if I can get my shirts to do that, but I'm going to be trying harder in future.
> 
> If only the collar button were unbuttoned, there would have been a markedly different shape to the opening, which whould not have presented as pleasing a picture of proportionality and complementary stance, IMO, skin aside.:icon_smile_wink:


You almost made a study case out of that, BlueBoy!

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Enjoy Wednesday folks!


Above all (your taste (good taste) and very nice wardrobe), you always look happy and I admire you for that.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Nice day...not so nice*

...you never know

In the morning

















Later...tieless










Enjoy life

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

Peak lapel POW? WOW- That gives me an idea for a future suit. Looks nice.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> TY! ou'd clean up at the Daffys in and around NYC...I must have bought about 7 or 8 pairs of summer Italian chinos in the past 2 weeks, for a grand total of around $75. *Stuff is right up your alley. *
> 
> And yes, wasabi peas...I love those things although occationally I'll throw a couple too many in my mouth at once and start crying!


Get me pants in a 30 waist and unhemmed and I'll make it worth your while! :icon_smile_big: I don't have the opportunity go get anything cool where I live...Wisconsin sucks for everything but cheese and beer I suppose.


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like this all, and that tie goes especially well with the rest. Try a different knot today, or just tighten it up?


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> So, at the top, you have all, or at least many of the perspectives of this issue from the personal preference point of view. My personal preference is to leave the top two unbuttoned, unless that would be too much "skin" for the occasion, or as was pointed out to me, it gives one's ascot too much license:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Using just this example, however, let's look at it from an esthetic point of view: Leaving the top two open, as has Mannix, allows the inner V of the shirt to very nearly perfectly parallel the V of the coat's inner lapel edge (or roll, actually). Also, in this case, the long S-curve of the placket upward to the collar of the shirt is a very pleasing sweep. Darned if I can get my shirts to do that, but I'm going to be trying harder in future.
> 
> If only the collar button were unbuttoned, there would have been a markedly different shape to the opening, which whould not have presented as pleasing a picture of proportionality and complementary stance, IMO, skin aside.:icon_smile_wink:


I completely agree.


----------



## mysharona

Wool/mohair suit: Brioni
Black gingham shirt by Barney's NY
Belt by Trafalgar
Shoes by AE
Datejust watch by Rolex
























Not a flattering photo.... the shine is not as bad as it looks.


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Sharona* - nice suit.

*TMFL* - great glen plaid suit that goes well with the rest. Well done. I like the smaller tie knot.

From yesterday...




























*Borrelli* jacket
*Ben Sherman* shirt
*Isaia* tie
*hickey* pants
*John Lobb* derbies
*Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg* brief


----------



## Mannix

I've always liked that tie Mr. Moo.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Mannix said:


> I've always liked that tie Mr. Moo.


Thanks. It's quite nice, but I feel that the knot needs to be a bit thicker. It's linen... so maybe that's why.


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> Thanks. It's quite nice, but I feel that the knot needs to be a bit thicker. It's linen... so maybe that's why.


Looks good to me, it's a longer knot which I quite like. I tie my linen ties with a FIH otherwise a Windsor or half Windsor makes it too bulky and squaty(sp?) looking IMO.


----------



## Mannix

Extra casual today...


----------



## Jovan

Mr. Moo: That knot is sized perfectly, IMO. Cary Grant wore ties with FIH knots of such size (which ironically were considered "wide" and an "abomination" at the time by Esquire).

Mannix: We finally see a winning smile to go along with winning outfits!


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Mr. Moo: That knot is sized perfectly, IMO. Cary Grant wore ties with FIH knots of such size (which ironically were considered "wide" and an "abomination" at the time by Esquire).
> 
> *Mannix: We finally see a winning smile to go along with winning outfits*!


:icon_smile_wink: Thank you.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Can someone please tell me how to quote multiple posts in one response...apparently I missed the memo on that one.


Next to the Quote button is a button with a little + sign. Hit that on all the posts you want to quote and then hit reply and they'll all be included in the reply box.



rgrossicone said:


> Lavender Pant Tuesday:


Great outfit.



mysharona said:


> Belt by Trafalgar


Really like the colour of that belt.



Mr. Moo said:


> *Borrelli* jacket


I like this.

Had a nice lazy morning reading the paper in the sun (don't ask about the irritating afternoon, but the evening was better!):


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni belt
Gucci pant
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*V* That is a GREAT jacket, and I like the tie with it! Thanks for the compliment...I guess I'm generally a happy guy. I like what I do, and it gives me enough down time to enjoy my daughter (3 nights in a row in the bath with her...we loved it!) Wait till you see my summer vacation smile!

*Mannix- Nice to meetcha as well! *Lots of new "faces" lately...looking good! I'll hit a Daffy's this weekend and check for you.

*MS- *Cool suit, but I think its that shirt that makes the outfit...great!

*Hold-* Anything as good as your attire in the Wednesday paper? Barry signed for City, and Tevez could be next! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

More colored trousers for Wednesday...this time Chino-Linos...scored from Daffy's for a whopping $14. Colorful belt to boot and my best bespoke blazer, I love this coat...








































Meetings all day tomorrow (Brooklyn Day, kids are off, teachers "meet") and Six Flags Great Adventure on Friday...so essentially my week is done.


----------



## upr_crust

*A la Recherche des Ensembles Perdus - here's Monday's . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Moving forward in time, here's Tuesday's . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*Finally, up to date - here's today's attire, taken outside . . .*

. . . before the rains came.




























(Of course it had to rain this afternoon - I had a shoe shine this morning . . . )


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Extra casual today...


I think your pics look better with a face in them. This ensemble is well assembled. I love the shirt.


----------



## Galahad

rgrossicone;945049 Barry signed for City said:


> I think Tevez will come to City. Top four soon. :aportnoy:
> 
> 
> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those shoes.
> 
> I'll give you all a laugh and post some pics soon. :icon_smile:
Click to expand...


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> More colored trousers for Wednesday...this time Chino-Linos...scored from Daffy's for a whopping $14. Colorful belt to boot and my best bespoke blazer, I love this coat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meetings all day tomorrow (Brooklyn Day, kids are off, teachers "meet") and Six Flags Great Adventure on Friday...so essentially my week is done.


Overall, it's a nice outfit, though I think you would have been better off with a solid white or blue shirt and a regular belt.


----------



## rgrossicone

UPR, looks great, also looks like you've lost some weight! Nice buddy!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


This is super cool, perfect combo of the red pants and gold button blazer. You could cut yourself on that PS it's so sharp--very nice. :icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


>


Missed you lately. I like the color combinations in your attire....superb (as always). Looks like you're trimming down too.



mysharona said:


> I think your pics look better with a face in them. This ensemble is well assembled. I love the shirt.


Thank you! Bought this shirt recently (from the Gap) and it's now my favorite casual shirt.


----------



## Cary Grant

UPR- refreshing poses/pics from you.


----------



## upr_crust

*As they do say . . .*

. . . with regards to my weight - "From your mouth to God's ear".

Thanks, and you've been doing a lot of great seasonal work there yourself, RG.



rgrossicone said:


> UPR, looks great, also looks like you've lost some weight! Nice buddy!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Mannix and CG . . .*

I was wondering if anyone would notice the gap in postings - thanks for noticing, Mannix, and thanks CG for the compliment on the new backgrounds - an accident of circumstance, I assure you, but a nice change, nonetheless.

Now, to figure out tomorrow's attire . . .



Mannix said:


> Missed you lately. I like the color combinations in your attire....superb (as always). Looks like you're trimming down too.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...you never know
> 
> In the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later...tieless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy life
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Vic,

Super jacket. Great socks and very nice square. :icon_cheers:


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


>


As always, perfect. Love those boots!!!!


----------



## gman-17

The jacket is touch short--that is all that can be gotten--and the sleeves of the shirt are a little long. I liked the combo.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Peak lapel POW? WOW- That gives me an idea for a future suit. Looks nice.


With your taste, I believe it will work, CG

Cheers


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> I like this all, and that tie goes especially well with the rest. Try a different knot today, or just tighten it up?


You are right, M. 
Everybody's talking about my knots too big, but that is only about the pictures angle and the fact that I never tight much and never button the top button. However, I tried a new kind of knot and see if it works. I think is not that different.

By the way, nice to meet you young man 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Sharona* - nice suit.
> 
> *TMFL* - great glen plaid suit that goes well with the rest. Well done. I like the smaller tie knot.
> 
> From yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Borrelli* jacket
> *Ben Sherman* shirt
> *Isaia* tie
> *hickey* pants
> *John Lobb* derbies
> *Globe-Trotter / Bill Amberg* brief


Thanks MM. Like your look, but...what is happenning with your trousers?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> *V* That is a GREAT jacket, and I like the tie with it! Thanks for the compliment...I guess I'm generally a happy guy. I like what I do, and it gives me enough down time to enjoy my daughter (3 nights in a row in the bath with her...we loved it!) Wait till you see my summer vacation smile!


Thanks RG, and is good to know that you are really a happy guy.

About your ensemble, I say it's great. Very, very nice tie that goes very well with the shirt, blazer and trousers (I also really like that type of blazers, as you may see today :icon_smile_big: )
Great job you've done

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . before the rains came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course it had to rain this afternoon - I had a shoe shine this morning . . . )


It's great to have you back, UC.
The last outfit is my fav. Specially for the shoes (I like the double monks, but prefer the loafers).
Ah! and it's always happenning: go for a shine and be sure you will have rain!:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Vic,
> 
> Super jacket. Great socks and very nice square. :icon_cheers:


Thanks, GM. See you like orange. Me too :icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> The jacket is touch short--that is all that can be gotten--and the sleeves of the shirt are a little long. I liked the combo.


Nice! Elegant ensemble.
And the hair is increasing 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Out a couple of days*

Today

































Next few days will be out for a break, enjoying some holidays.
i will be in Burgos (Spain), Pau, Tarbes and Lourdes (France), and again Spain: Pamplona and Madrid. Trying to enjoy the trip, but also see if there's anything of interest, perhaps easily in Madrid where I'll try to get a pair of spectators.
When returning, try to put some pictures taken during the trip.

Enjoy, guys

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, gman . . .*

The boots are Peals, from BB, and were purchased at the optimal time to buy anything at BB - Dec. 26th, before 1:00 PM in the afternoon (the extra 15% discount for shopping early on top of the post-Xmas sale prices).

I bought them a couple of years ago, and have been pleased with the comfort and the appearance of the boots (and they're monk straps - what could be bad? :icon_smile.



gman-17 said:


> As always, perfect. Love those boots!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Bon voyage, Lisbon . . .*

. . . and a great shirt/tie/jacket combo today!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next few days will be out for a break, enjoying some holidays.
> i will be in Burgos (Spain), Pau, Tarbes and Lourdes (France), and again Spain: Pamplona and Madrid. Trying to enjoy the trip, but also see if there's anything of interest, perhaps easily in Madrid where I'll try to get a pair of spectators.
> When returning, try to put some pictures taken during the trip.
> 
> Enjoy, guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## upr_crust

*Of course you liked the loafers best, Lisbon - they were made in Portugal . . .*

. . . . brand name MacGill.

I've had them for years, and they are comfortable enough such that I pack them when I travel, and they take an excellent shine.



themanfromlisbon said:


> It's great to have you back, UC.
> The last outfit is my fav. Specially for the shoes (I like the double monks, but prefer the loafers).
> Ah! and it's always happenning: go for a shine and be sure you will have rain!:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## Wall

Like they say, the water is fone, jump on in.

Shirt: MTM
Tieion
Braces: Trafalgar
Suit: MTM
Socks: JAB (not that you can see them, which is just as well as they arent a favorite)
PS: Dion
Shoes: Church
Upon review of the pictures I find myself in need of a pants press.

https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0074n.jpg


----------



## mysharona

I love the combination of playful/business in this ensemble. I strive for the same. Nicely done.


----------



## mysharona

Going for a bit of a New England look today.
Shirt by SQ Wear
Rep tie by Merona
Belt by Trafalgar
"City Chinos" by Dockers
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes, Bostonian Premier
Zodiac watch


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Today


I love the watch, Vic. Details?


----------



## Mannix

themanfromlisbon said:


> Next few days will be out for a break, enjoying some holidays.
> i will be in Burgos (Spain), Pau, Tarbes and Lourdes (France), and again Spain: Pamplona and Madrid. Trying to enjoy the trip, but also see if there's anything of interest, perhaps easily in Madrid where I'll try to get a pair of spectators.
> When returning, try to put some pictures taken during the trip.
> 
> Enjoy, guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Great combination here! I really like your tie. Enjoy your trip, and be sure to post lots of pictures for us less fortunate ones not able to travel in Europe. :icon_smile_big:

I like this shirt--neat color and pattern.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000584.jpg


Nice!



gman-17 said:


> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/June3-1.jpg


I think it looks pretty good. Maybe a slightly darker shade on the tie?



Wall said:


> Shirt: MTM
> Tieion
> Braces: Trafalgar
> Suit: MTM
> PS: Dion


Looks fun.

Wearing the oldest suit I have left in my wardrobe. Originally MTM, but I've lost enough extra weight over the years that it's now about a size or two too big. Still doesn't look too bad, but not a suit I wear often. I'll probably donate it soon and get a new one.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and a great shirt/tie/jacket combo today!


Thanks UC. Hope to return not too tired . Many miles to drive in a few days.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . . brand name MacGill.
> 
> I've had them for years, and they are comfortable enough such that I pack them when I travel, and they take an excellent shine.


Never in my life I could guess those were McGill, UC. They look great, and the brand already disapeared or have a new name, don't know.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wall said:


> Like they say, the water is fone, jump on in.
> 
> Shirt: MTM
> Tieion
> Braces: Trafalgar
> Suit: MTM
> Socks: JAB (not that you can see them, which is just as well as they arent a favorite)
> PS: Dion
> Shoes: Church
> Upon review of the pictures I find myself in need of a pants press.
> 
> https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0074n.jpg


I like every item, Wall. But with that shirt, I think I would choose another tie.
Ah...and give a polish to the Churchs. They deserve it, because are great (much alike ones I have)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I love the watch, Vic. Details?


It's a manual Cauny, MySharona. It's lovely and works fine.

One thing about your attire: I think you always look fine, but the pictures are almost always blurry. That does not gives us a chance to see you right

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Great combination here! I really like your tie. Enjoy your trip, and be sure to post lots of pictures for us less fortunate ones not able to travel in Europe. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks Mannix. And I will, of course 

(in the other way, you have chance to travel across US. And how I would love to do Route 66)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Wearing the oldest suit I have left in my wardrobe. Originally MTM, but I've lost enough extra weight over the years that it's now about a size or two too big. Still doesn't look too bad, but not a suit I wear often. I'll probably donate it soon and get a new one.


But still looks great, H. And the bowtie is pretty nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Timberland boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Wall

themanfromlisbon said:


> I like every item, Wall. But with that shirt, I think I would choose another tie.
> Ah...and give a polish to the Churchs. They deserve it, because are great (much alike ones I have)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V, It is funny what taking a picture of oneself will do. After taking the pic and looking at it several times I think I will try a different tie next time. Thanks for the critique!
Getting out the polish right now, lol.


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> It's a manual Cauny, MySharona. It's lovely and works fine.
> 
> One thing about your attire: *I think you always look fine, but the pictures are almost always blurry.* That does not gives us a chance to see you right
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I'll work on that.


----------



## rgrossicone

No Kiddies Today in Brooklyn for New York's Brightest...a day of meetings *yawn*. So, very casual.








And a very rainy morning...again.

















And a bonus pick of one of New York's Brightest helping out New York's Strongest:








Tomorrow is a 12 hour day. The bus leaves my school at 7:00 AM for Six Flags in Jackson, NJ, and doesn't return until 7:30-8:00 PM. An entire day chasing young hoodlums around an amusement park...in rainy and cold weather too! Should be a blast!


----------



## ToryBoy

rgrossicone said:


> No Kiddies Today in Brooklyn for New York's Brightest...a day of meetings *yawn*. So, very casual.


Good casual outfit, but you need a proper umbrella. I would say about the jeans, but I know you like to fold the bottoms.

Those sneakers make the outfit though.


----------



## upr_crust

*Better late than never . . .*

. . . today's ensemble, rather after the fact.


----------



## rgrossicone

ToryBoy said:


> Good casual outfit, but you need a proper umbrella. I would say about the jeans, but I know you like to fold the bottoms.
> 
> Those sneakers make the outfit though.


Thanks Tory...umbrellas, watches, and to a degree eyewear is where I sacrifice to have the other attire that I do. That, and the fact that I would lose it easily, is why I don't get a "nicer" umbrella. In fact my "nicest" is a $35 JCrew one...


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . today's ensemble, rather after the fact.


Great suit. I really like the shirt, tie and links combo.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next few days will be out for a break, enjoying some holidays.
> i will be in Burgos (Spain), Pau, Tarbes and Lourdes (France), and again Spain: Pamplona and Madrid. Trying to enjoy the trip, but also see if there's anything of interest, perhaps easily in Madrid where I'll try to get a pair of spectators.
> When returning, try to put some pictures taken during the trip.
> 
> Enjoy, guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Vic I love the watch. Excellent. I can just see you moving ever so insouciantly through the continent. Enjoy and please show us the spectators as soon as possible. The spectator is noticeably absent from my closet--I am just not sure I can pull it off, confidently.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think it looks pretty good. Maybe a slightly darker shade on the tie?
> 
> Looks fun.
> 
> Wearing the oldest suit I have left in my wardrobe. Originally MTM, but I've lost enough extra weight over the years that it's now about a size or two too big. Still doesn't look too bad, but not a suit I wear often. I'll probably donate it soon and get a new one.


Holdfast,

I do think you are probably correct on the tie, but I love that Hermes tie so I had to wear it. Some things give us confidence. I had an unpleasant morning obligation which required the tie, and an additional level of confidence.

BTW I am quite happy with the jacket--perhaps a little small but shades of Fred Astaire. We do need to imitate the masters whenever we can, if only imperfectly.
https://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2007/08/fred-astaire-vs-cary-grant.html

Now on to you.:icon_smile_wink: I can easily see how you have dropped weight and the suit isn't really "yours" anymore. However, I think the colors work really well. Why not get it tailored and keep it. The pink shirt and bow tie . . . . --I believe they are missing from my closet.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . today's ensemble, rather after the fact.


....Better late than never! I must say, you look great in gray suits and the hat is the icing on the cake.


----------



## jst

gman-17 said:


> Great suit. I really like the shirt, tie and links combo.


The tie dimple is perfect!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . today's ensemble, rather after the fact.


Never too late, UC. As usual, very elegant. The tie/shirt suits you perfectly

Cheers

V

(and see you in a few days)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Vic I love the watch. Excellent. I can just see you moving ever so insouciantly through the continent. Enjoy and please show us the spectators as soon as possible. The spectator is noticeably absent from my closet--I am just not sure I can pull it off, confidently.


Thanks GMan.
As about the spectators, first let me see what I can find .

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, gman, Mannix, and Lisbon . . .*

. . . (and jst - welcome to these fora) for the compliments.

Yesterday's suit is a favourite of mine, though, as a mixed blessing, it's a little large on me these days - I'll have to have it altered over the summer. It's a super-150's fabric, and is very enticing to the touch.

The shirt I had made for me at BB several years ago, the tie, also BB, was picked up on sale last season, and the cufflinks were a present from my most stylish cousin, the Lady Lawyer (though they bear the brand name of a persona most reviled in these fora - Kenneth Cole!).

Today is a wet mess of a day in NYC, and I will not be posting my most practical and un-stylish attire, not wishing to pollute your collective eyeballs.

Until next week, then, gentlemen (and others . . )



gman-17 said:


> Great suit. I really like the shirt, tie and links combo.


----------



## upr_crust

*Hermes does give one confidence . . .*

I have only one Hermes tie (and not in the more conventional colour scheme of yours), which I wear all too seldom (don't quite know why).

I thoroughly understand the idea of gaining confidence from the wearing of a "status" item - it announces to the viewer tha the wearer is a person not to be trifled with.

It's a great tie, though I might agree, a bit, with holdfast that it would have looked even better with a different jacket (though your combo was fine as it was).



gman-17 said:


> I do think you are probably correct on the tie, but I love that Hermes tie so I had to wear it. Some things give us confidence. I had an unpleasant morning obligation which required the tie, and an additional level of confidence.


----------



## Fang66

upr_crust said:


> . . . today's ensemble, rather after the fact.


What size is the suit? If it's a 40R I'm going to jump down the Interweb, mug you and steal it. I might let you keep the hat if I'm in a good mood.


----------



## upr_crust

*Not so fast, cyber-mugger - it's not your size . . .*

So sorry to disappoint, but it's a size 44R, which I need to have pared down to something closer to a size 42R - 40R would be pushing the limits of alteration tailoring.

The hat's a 7 1/2 US size - European size 60 or 61, so be prepared to have a big head if you've a mind to steal the hat as well.



Fang66 said:


> What size is the suit? If it's a 40R I'm going to jump down the Interweb, mug you and steal it. I might let you keep the hat if I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, your pictures always look great, but this really was good. (And it may have been your smile as much as the clothes.)

(P.S. After he mugs you, I might steal the tie.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Agnona shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Gravati loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Galahad

rgrossicone said:


> No Kiddies Today in Brooklyn for New York's
> Tomorrow is a 12 hour day. The bus leaves my school at 7:00 AM for Six Flags in Jackson, NJ, and doesn't return until 7:30-8:00 PM. An entire day chasing young hoodlums around an amusement park...in rainy and cold weather too! Should be a blast!


Sounds very Wodehousian. :icon_smile_big:

Hope you survive the day!


----------



## Galahad

I love this. Great DB and wonderful shirt.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Freaky . . .*

. . . weather for June in SoCal. Nevertheless, lunch at Madeleine's in Pasadena.

Oliver silk herringbone coat; Dockers trousers; Beau Ties, Ltd.; Banana Republic pin-dot royal Oxford shirt; Avanti belt; Florsheim "Barletta" shoes; no-name Black Watch socks and pocket square; ESQ Rallye; Burberry umbrella.

We really didn't need this after all.

The Bordeaux Room.

We really didn't need these (fruit soufflé, mort au chocolate) either:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Scoundrel

A celebration!







I am wearing my favorite jeans of a designer that shall remain nameless to protect the innocent, paired with Purple Label sandals colored cordovan. A silk sport coat I thrifted and, of course, altered. Oh, yes, and a silk butterfly-shaped bow tie by Garrick Anderson. The pocket square is a beige, vintage, linen one from Van Heusen.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Blue and Scoundrel* - Great bows, I like the looks!

*Upr *- I really like the mixing up of the shots...especially like the mirrored ones, gives a great persepective of the whole outfit...awesome!


----------



## rgrossicone

Galahad said:


> Sounds very Wodehousian. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Hope you survive the day!


Actually I did have a blast. My bus was the "fun" one and I was up and down the aisle singing our graduation songs with the kids and playing jokes. We got to the park when it opened and the teachers found a warm and dry coffee shop where we sat for about an hour and a half in some comfy couches. Then at around 11:45, one of my colleagues and I decided we'd go out and try and find some of our kids to hang out...I wound up getting a kid who hates rides to do the log flume with me...was cool! Left the park early as the rain was non-stop...back on the busses at 4 and home by 6PM...in time to get home and take a nice warm bath with my 11 month old daughter (she's a year on June 22!). Had a super great time, and was great to see some kids forget their worries for a while (we have two boys whose dad's were just shipped overseas, one Iraq, one Afganistan, this week, and won't be able to see them graduate).

Anyway, since this thread is about clothing...

Asics Rainbow Sneakers
JCrew Slim Selvedge Blue Jeans
Old Crow Medicine Show Concert Tee
JCrew Red Zip Hoodie
'Bama cap
Bright yellow Disney World Poncho (this thing saved me)

I'll spare you the pictures!


----------



## Peak and Pine

[/quote]
Cameras do weird things, no?​


----------



## Blueboy1938

*LOL!*



Peak and Pine said:


> Cameras do weird things, no?​


No, my left foot actually _is_ larger than my right:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Fang66

upr_crust said:


> So sorry to disappoint, but it's a size 44R, which I need to have pared down to something closer to a size 42R - 40R would be pushing the limits of alteration tailoring.
> 
> The hat's a 7 1/2 US size - European size 60 or 61, so be prepared to have a big head if you've a mind to steal the hat as well.


7 1/2 would fit nicely. Is it grey or green?

Thanks for posting


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> Actually I did have a blast. My bus was the "fun" one and I was up and down the aisle singing our graduation songs with the kids and playing jokes. We got to the park when it opened and the teachers found a warm and dry coffee shop where we sat for about an hour and a half in some comfy couches. Then at around 11:45, one of my colleagues and I decided we'd go out and try and find some of our kids to hang out...I wound up getting a kid who hates rides to do the log flume with me...was cool! Left the park early as the rain was non-stop...back on the busses at 4 and home by 6PM...in time to get home and take a nice warm bath with my 11 month old daughter (she's a year on June 22!). Had a super great time, and was great to see some kids forget their worries for a while (we have two boys whose dad's were just shipped overseas, one Iraq, one Afganistan, this week, and won't be able to see them graduate).
> 
> Anyway, since this thread is about clothing...
> 
> Asics Rainbow Sneakers
> JCrew Slim Selvedge Blue Jeans
> Old Crow Medicine Show Concert Tee
> JCrew Red Zip Hoodie
> 'Bama cap
> Bright yellow Disney World Poncho (this thing saved me)
> 
> I'll spare you the pictures!


Sounds fun. Do you teach a lot of inner city kids? It seems like you hinted at that in another post.



Blueboy1938 said:


> No, my left foot actually _is_ larger than my right:icon_smile_big:


are you joking or being serious? My left ankle and foot actually are noticeably larger and wider than my right ankle and foot. I have heard that the opposite foot of the hand you use most is often bigger than the other.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Another beautiful outfit, Blueboy!*

I loved everything about your outfit! And those deserts looked pretty good, too!!!

Mark



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . weather for June in SoCal. Nevertheless, lunch at Madeleine's in Pasadena.
> 
> Oliver silk herringbone coat; Dockers trousers; Beau Ties, Ltd.; Banana Republic pin-dot royal Oxford shirt; Avanti belt; Florsheim "Barletta" shoes; no-name Black Watch socks and pocket square; ESQ Rallye; Burberry umbrella.
> 
> We really didn't need this after all.
> 
> The Bordeaux Room.
> 
> We really didn't need these (fruit soufflé, mort au chocolate) either:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Preu Pummel

Love it.
The bow tie naysayers have now been officially shamed.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
DE boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*About my "bid foot"*



JordanH. said:


> are you joking or being serious? My left ankle and foot actually are noticeably larger and wider than my right ankle and foot. I have heard that the opposite foot of the hand you use most is often bigger than the other.


Well, a little bit of both. Peak and Pine called attention to the fact that the perspective and lighting in the pic of my shoes made it appear that my left foot was gigantic in comparison to my right, which I hadn't realized when I posted.

However, my left foot is almost a half size larger than my right in actuality. I'm ambidextrous to some degree and do many strength-related things with my right hand, while writing and eating with my left, so that may fit the pattern you speak of. But the difference is not noticeable, at least to me, and certainly nothing like the distortion done by the pic:icon_smile_big:

Edit: Oh, how I wish I could edit the tag to correct "bid" to "big." I'll just have to be more careful before I hit the poster.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's grey. Do I have to put bars around my computer . . .*

. . . for fear of you cyber-burglarizing my wardrobe? :icon_smile_wink:



Fang66 said:


> 7 1/2 would fit nicely. Is it grey or green?
> 
> Thanks for posting


----------



## upr_crust

*The new background was an accident of circumstance, but . . .*

. . the accident came with an added feature with the mirror.

I kept the reflections in the photos to show off the hat from a different perspective - the art student in me liked the two views in one.



rgrossicone said:


> *Upr *- I really like the mixing up of the shots...especially like the mirrored ones, gives a great persepective of the whole outfit...awesome!


----------



## Scoundrel

Goin' dancin' in Paul Stuart:


----------



## thunderw21

This is what I would consider the stereotypical and my 'perfect' early '50s suit: single breasted, iridescent medium blue gabardine fabric, patch pockets and very high waisted with a Hollywood waist. Got it at a junk shop for $3.

Photos aren't great, it's hard to photograph this suit.










Didn't have to alter the jacket but the trousers were too short so I sacrificed the cuffs and added 2" faux cuffs.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^ I'd say thats the deal of the century...well, at least last century! Nice suit man.


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


> This is what I would consider the stereotypical and my 'perfect' early '50s suit: single breasted, iridescent medium blue gabardine fabric, patch pockets and very high waisted with a Hollywood waist. Got it at a junk shop for $3.
> 
> Photos aren't great, it's hard to photograph this suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have to alter the jacket but the trousers were too short so I sacrificed the cuffs and added 2" faux cuffs.


Noice! I'd wear a gray-toned tie, but that's dipping into the realm of personal preference. Great deal btw.


----------



## rgrossicone

Pretty standard Saturday when you're old and have a family...a pair of $2.99 socks at Banana Republic and a $10 bottle of Merlot for a family (again) BBQ. 








Went to the Festa Italiana at the Staten Island Zoo...check out "Bella's" shirt. Wine tasting, zeppole eating, and some sauce was spilled on the shirt...good thing I had a backup! *note* when you have an 11 month old, backups are key to a presentable wardrobe.

















Are the flared pockets a result of the pants being too snug in the seat?


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


Dayum, don't want to get into a bar fight with you. I'm liking this look, especially without a belt. Nice casual shoes, care to share the maker?


----------



## Srynerson

Excellent "evening out" attire, IMHO. I have a suit in a very similar fabric, but it's more conservatively styled (three-button, notch lapel). I think the more dynamic style of the two-button, peak lapel you have here works better with the fabric. Nice use of pocket square as well.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Dayum, don't want to get into a bar fight with you. I'm liking this look, especially without a belt. Nice casual shoes, care to share the maker?


RocketDog...never heard of the brand until I saw them at Century 21...got a pair in all white, and a pair in white with blue plaid. thanks!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> RocketDog...never heard of the brand until I saw them at Century 21...got a pair in all white, and a pair in white with blue plaid. thanks!


Thanks for the info. We sell that brand at the store I work at, but not that model....I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## thunderw21

Same as yesterday.


----------



## jst

Really nice suit and super price. Also the photo is much better than the previous one.


----------



## gnatty8

Been out of town, last week:


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice blue as seen in the first pic and I like the 3-patch style.


----------



## rgrossicone

Just a gorgeous day today in NYC. Started out with a bagel for breakfast, then off on an 18 mile run. Took a buddy to get new running shoes and then took my girls to Robicelli's Gormet Market on 3rd and 86th for some blueberry/coconut lemonade...God it was delicious!
























and of course...my girls...
















and a boy soon to come...September to be precise.
Nice day lads!


----------



## ALF TUPPER

rgrossicone said:


> Just a gorgeous day today in NYC. Started out with a bagel for breakfast, then off on an 18 mile run. Took a buddy to get new running shoes and then took my girls to Robicelli's Gormet Market on 3rd and 86th for some blueberry/coconut lemonade...God it was delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course...my girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a boy soon to come...September to be precise.
> Nice day lads!


Stylish as always. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## ALF TUPPER

gnatty8 said:


> Been out of town, last week:


Very nice. Details on the tie, thanks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
TA tie
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
NM socks
Gucci tassel loafers
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

ALF TUPPER said:


> Stylish as always. You have a beautiful family.


Thank you Alf.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JordanH.

rgrossicone said:


> Just a gorgeous day today in NYC. Started out with a bagel for breakfast, then off on an 18 mile run. Took a buddy to get new running shoes and then took my girls to Robicelli's Gormet Market on 3rd and 86th for some blueberry/coconut lemonade...God it was delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course...my girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a boy soon to come...September to be precise.
> Nice day lads!


can't go wrong with a pretty wife and really cute baby girl. nice shorts, way to match the baby.

and, congrats


----------



## rgrossicone

JordanH. said:


> can't go wrong with a pretty wife and really cute baby girl. nice shorts, way to match the baby.
> 
> and, congrats


Thanks Jordan! Always glad to see people taking my posts in context!


----------



## ErikinWest

Err... I love it : p ahah, when I get more money I'll try to duplicate this look !

Ok this was a couple days ago! When to a party, and made sure to take photos before I came home! Yes collar, is a little loose, but I've had the shirt for years, so I can't get rid of it...!

So I got this Grey flannel'y jacket off ebay for a whopping $10!

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img0459z.jpg/

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img0460cgp.jpg/

https://img518.imageshack.us/i/img0461e.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/img0462d.jpg/


----------



## gnatty8

ALF TUPPER said:


> Very nice. Details on the tie, thanks


Tie is a knit from Brooks Brothers.. Bought it last winter so you may still find one kicking around somewhere..


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: BB Black Fleece
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
Tie: Jones NY
Belt: Calvin Klein
Trousers: Kuppenheimer
Suede wingtips: Calvin Klein
Socks: Old Navy
Watch: Zodiac


----------



## Mannix

I really like your jacket MS, it has a great roll to it.


----------



## RobSweet

*My first one!*

Hello all, this is my first what are you wearing post. This is me on the way to the office this morning, you'll have to excuse the bemused look on my face but this new technology sometimes escapes me. The bottom half is just a pair of black trousers with a pair of chelsea boots. I'm taking every opportunity to expand my wardrobe with the help of AAAC, so hopefully the looks will only get more stylish.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I really like your jacket MS, it has a great roll to it.


Thanks, Mannix


----------



## Holdfast

Summer has temporarily disappeared, but I'm doing my best to stay sunny....


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire was just a walk in the park . . .*

. . . a change of photo venue, then.


----------



## rgrossicone

Warm and humid in Metropolis today...stuck with a blue theme and my new Alden Longwings from JCrew (I did splurge for these a few weeks ago). Not much to speak of in school, giving finals and more graduation rehearsals...*yawn*...although the kids are singing "Shine" from the Billy Elliot musical which is amusing...always amusing when 14 year old "gangstas" are singing Tony Award winning hits! Tonight is a big co-op board meeting...fingers crossed for some better news than last year's.
















































See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Armani shirt
Trafalgar belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

UPR- the new venues are greatly improving your pics.


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, ho hum..


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Jacket: BB Black Fleece
> Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
> Tie: Jones NY
> Belt: Calvin Klein
> Trousers: Kuppenheimer
> Suede wingtips: Calvin Klein
> Socks: Old Navy
> Watch: Zodiac


MS, what season is that BF coat from? Should say on the tag inside. I don't recognize it.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> MS, what season is that BF coat from? Should say on the tag inside. I don't recognize it.


I bought it a couple of years ago... can't say when exactly. Before I was as discriminating about fit... I finally got around to having it tailored. The print from the inside tag has faded for the most part.... all that's left now is the "union made in USA" tag. It is probably 5 years old, per my guess. Now that I'm looking... this may not have been Black Fleece... perhaps this pocket label dates it... Let me know.


----------



## mysharona

Lovely sport coat. Details?


----------



## rgrossicone

Love the coat and the shoes!



mysharona said:


> Jacket: BB Black Fleece
> Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
> Tie: Jones NY
> Belt: Calvin Klein
> Trousers: Kuppenheimer
> Suede wingtips: Calvin Klein
> Socks: Old Navy
> Watch: Zodiac


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I bought it a couple of years ago... can't say when exactly. Before I was as discriminating about fit... I finally got around to having it tailored. The print from the inside tag has faded for the most part.... all that's left now is the "union made in USA" tag. It is probably 5 years old, per my guess. Now that I'm looking... this may not have been Black Fleece... perhaps this pocket label dates it... Let me know.


Ah yes, that explains it. Black Fleece tags are white with black lettering. Also, if it's 5 years old, can't be BF since that line is only a few years old now, and almost every piece I have seen are made in Italy, not U.S. The lapels also looked a little full compared to BF. Tag looks like Brooks Brothers mainline. Still, it's a nice coat, and you wear it well.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Lovely sport coat. Details?


Thanks! Coat is Isaia. Very hard to pair with anything, since the pattern is so bold. Shoulders are very natural, which is probably my favorite element of the coat's fit.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . a change of photo venue, then.


I must say, you look extraordinarily dashing...especially in these outdoor shots.


----------



## ALF TUPPER

[








































See you guys tomorrow![/quote]

This may be your best look. Excellent


----------



## Griff

Some recent sale items. First time wearing a tie in a while, and it's been a while for a hat, too. It doesn't look too Timberlake-esque, does it?


----------



## Griff

Mannix said:


> I must say, you look extraordinarily dashing...especially in these outdoor shots.


+1. The picture is almost as great as the ensemble!


----------



## rgrossicone

Griff said:


> +1. The picture is almost as great as the ensemble!


+1 also, Upr, you're looking GREAT lately...amazing how the venue change can change a look!


----------



## rgrossicone

ALF TUPPER said:


> This may be your best look. Excellent


Thanks again Alf!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you CG, Mannix, Griff and RG . . .*

. . . it's remarkable how a little greenery adds to one's look :icon_smile:.

I'll try to use outdoor venues for my photos for the season, though I am sure that I'll get some very strange looks from the tourists, with just me and the self-timer working in Battery Park.

Meanwhile, RG, you're looking swell as usual - style, with a Brooklyn bravado to it, and Griff, the hat's fine, and not too Timberlake-like, but you might like to try one with a little more brim to it - not that much more, just a bit (as much as stingy brims are very fashionable right now). With hats, it's what fits your face, not necessarily what's hot this season, I will tell you that once you're used to wearing hats, the "look" will become natural for you.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Ah yes, that explains it. Black Fleece tags are white with black lettering. Also, if it's 5 years old, can't be BF since that line is only a few years old now, and almost every piece I have seen are made in Italy, not U.S. The lapels also looked a little full compared to BF. Tag looks like Brooks Brothers mainline. Still, it's a nice coat, and you wear it well.


I was racking my brain after leaving work last night to try to remember when I got it. I bought it at the BB store at Charlotte's SouthPark mall. I think I overshot it with the 5 years. Probably 3.5 or 4 is more like it (I'm using my marriage and my son's birth as a sartorial carbon-dating), but upon reviewing the current BF line with similar jackets, I realized that the lapels definitely stand out as different. Thanks for helping me narrow it down.


----------



## Holdfast

Great pic.



Griff said:


> Some recent sale items. First time wearing a tie in a while, and it's been a while for a hat, too. It doesn't look too Timberlake-esque, does it?


I'm not totally convinced by the narrow hat, but the overall look I like a lot.

Paperwork/report-dictating day, so pretty casual...


----------



## Jovan

Griff: In dark grey or brown, it would look Sinatra-esque. Where did you get it?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I was racking my brain after leaving work last night to try to remember when I got it. I bought it at the BB store at Charlotte's SouthPark mall. I think I overshot it with the 5 years. Probably 3.5 or 4 is more like it (I'm using my marriage and my son's birth as a sartorial carbon-dating), but upon reviewing the current BF line with similar jackets, I realized that the lapels definitely stand out as different. Thanks for helping me narrow it down.


Yeah, lapels on BF are a dead giveaway. So is the lining if it is visible. Very distinctive. The BF stuff I have is among my favorite pieces of clothing. Your method of carbon dating is, shall I say, interesting? lol..



Holdfast said:


> Great pic.


Thanks!!

I like. The square may need taming, but it actually almost has the appearance of fire, so interesting focal point. What is the shirt? The collar is terrific.

Me today:

Changed my mind and decided to button just as the timer wound down..


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Same jacket as yesterday: sorry... change of venue.
Cotton Jacket: BB
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
Tie: Izod
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: Bostonian Premier
Watch: Zodiac Sea Dragon


----------



## mysharona

I like the wingtip sans perfing. Who makes 'em?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I like the wingtip sans perfing. Who makes 'em?


Thank you very much. They are an austerity brogue, made by Vass.. One of my favorite style of shoe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
CF belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*MS* - That tie is terrific...where can I find one? I think I already complimented the jacket, but again, its sweet!

*Holdfast* - Great look again...don't think I mentioned this about your last effort, but another tie to envy!

*Gnatty* - Really cool shoes...I also love the hair, I know you can't see much of it, but thats the length I always wanted when I was playing hockey, just long enough to curl up from under my helmet...hey a satorialist never takes a second off right?

Another question for you *Gnatty*...I was thinking about getting rid of (posting for sale) most of my suits...you are almost always in a sport jacket and odd trouser look...in my job, a suit really is overdressed, and I have very little need for full suits, but I'd like one or two seasonals and one or two for special occations...anyway, how many SUITS do you have in your wardrobe? Maybe not a question for the thread, but oh well...

*Griff* - lovin' the hat man! Nice sweater too. You watchin' Ice Road Truckers...based in Alaska this season.


----------



## rgrossicone

*1/2 Day Tuesday/Full Day of Rain/Humidity*

Half day at school today with singing practice all morning and an afternoon filled with boring paperwork. Narrowly escaped being DUMPED on by some pretty severe thundershowers this AM...some of my eighth graders didn't miss it and came in soaked from head to toe.






























Nice day chaps!


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Thank you very much. They are an austerity brogue, made by Vass.. One of my favorite style of shoe.


They are gorgeous gnatty!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


At first I was aprehensive about the the bluish shirt with the medium blue tie, but it's growing on me. I like the shape of the shirt collar btw, the color is nice and refreshing too. I just can't get enough of blue shirts...


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> *Gnatty* - Really cool shoes...I also love the hair, I know you can't see much of it, but thats the length I always wanted when I was playing hockey, just long enough to curl up from under my helmet...hey a satorialist never takes a second off right?
> 
> Another question for you *Gnatty*...I was thinking about getting rid of (posting for sale) most of my suits...you are almost always in a sport jacket and odd trouser look...in my job, a suit really is overdressed, and I have very little need for full suits, but I'd like one or two seasonals and one or two for special occations...anyway, how many SUITS do you have in your wardrobe? Maybe not a question for the thread, but oh well...


Yeah, the pic I posted on SF where everyone was calling me Johnny Rotten actually shows the length in front and sides also, I like my hair longer, but not too long, if that makes sense.. I played hockey as well, and remember the days of the dreaded "hockey hair", personified best by Jaromir Jagr, a look I tended to avoid, lol..

In terms of suits, I have about a dozen, and wear a suit about 3 or 4 times a month. A few are solid fall/winter weights, with the rest being mainly spring/summer weight cloth. I tend to favor PRL, Caruso, or RLBL, mainly because the relatively unstructured look offsets what to my mind, is a more formal appearance. That may not make sense, but FWIW. I have about 3 three pieces that I enjoy wearing in the winter as well. I do tend to prefer a sportcoat though, just personal preference. Couple are BB MTM, that I also like very much. 


Mannix said:


> They are gorgeous gnatty!


Thank you, Vass thanks you.. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## stuman

rgross: I love that summer seersucker jacket. Looks great on you. May I ask where did you purchase it. Thanks - STu


----------



## Griff

upr_crust said:


> Griff, the hat's fine, and not too Timberlake-like, but you might like to try one with a little more brim to it - not that much more, just a bit (as much as stingy brims are very fashionable right now). With hats, it's what fits your face, not necessarily what's hot this season, I will tell you that once you're used to wearing hats, the "look" will become natural for you.


Thanks for the advice! I never thought about the brim size... adn I'm looking forward to wearing more hats in the future.



Jovan said:


> Griff: In dark grey or brown, it would look Sinatra-esque. Where did you get it?


It's actually from Kohls. I forget the brand, but it's just a basic twill fabric. 
I wish I could find it in some other colors!



rgrossicone said:


> *Griff* - lovin' the hat man! Nice sweater too. You watchin' Ice Road Truckers...based in Alaska this season.


Thanks! I love v-necks.

Haha, there are so many Alaska shows that I can kind of lose track. But I'll look out for it. I can watch it when I make my "Palin 2012" sings :devil:



mysharona said:


> I like the wingtip sans perfing. Who makes 'em?


Those are great. Sleek, yet classic.



Mannix said:


> At first I was aprehensive about the the bluish shirt with the medium blue tie, but it's growing on me. I like the shape of the shirt collar btw, the color is nice and refreshing too. I just can't get enough of blue shirts...


I agree, that's a great collar. Spread collars can look quite good. The pants are nice, too.


----------



## rgrossicone

stuman said:


> rgross: I love that summer seersucker jacket. Looks great on you. May I ask where did you purchase it. Thanks - STu


Its JCrew, from last spring, part of a three piece...they have one now thats three button roll two. Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> At first I was aprehensive about the the bluish shirt with the medium blue tie, but it's growing on me. I like the shape of the shirt collar btw, the color is nice and refreshing too. I just can't get enough of blue shirts...


Thanks Mannix...I can't agree more about blue shirts. In fact, this is an Ercole that when I put my last order in a few months ago, just saw and had to have...also changing a white Oxford Cloth to that same collar.


----------



## Mannix

Good choice Rob ^^


----------



## mysharona

Today: Sorry... the first 2 pics are blurry. Cellphone doesn't do too well in lower light.
Jacket: BB
Egyptian cotton shirt: Joseph Abboud
Tie: Rooster
Lizard belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Polo RL
Watch: Rolex AirKing


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> *MS* - That tie is terrific...where can I find one? I think I already complimented the jacket, but again, its sweet!


It's an IZOD.... I'm down in NC so I don't know where you would go for IZOD ties.... Macy's maybe?
I got mine from Stein Mart.


----------



## Zon Jr.

rgrossicone said:


> Half day at school today with singing practice all morning and an afternoon filled with boring paperwork. Narrowly escaped being DUMPED on by some pretty severe thundershowers this AM...some of my eighth graders didn't miss it and came in soaked from head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice day chaps!


Nice chair.


----------



## Holdfast

^ I believe it's called patina... 



gnatty8 said:


> I like. The square may need taming, but it actually almost has the appearance of fire, so interesting focal point. What is the shirt? The collar is terrific.


Thank you! The shirt is bespoke, made by Rayner & Sturges for Sartorial Executive. The collar is an adaptation of one of their choices, adding a bit more height and roll if I remember correctly.

I like your jacket and the austerity brogues are very cool.



mysharona said:


> Tie: Izod


Cool tie.



rgrossicone said:


> Half day at school today with singing practice all morning and an afternoon filled with boring paperwork.


Love the icy blue shades in your look.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^SUPER, SUPER shirt...love it! Collar, color, gingham...*drool*


----------



## rgrossicone

I was hoping to elicit the sun with my attire today. Or at least attract some hot young Dundee Utd supporters...neither of which happened...oh well.  Also kept the colors of my Metropolitans in hopes that they would sweep the rival Phils this week...1 down, two to go until the Evil Yankees.








































Enjoy the evening fellas!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DY cufflinks
NM belt
LP pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*In the morning drizzle, with a new blazer . . .*

Forgive the photo quality - self-timer and the overcast skies did little to enhance the photographic experience, but perhaps the documentary value of the photos below will be of some interest. The shirt is Hilditch and Key, and is an unholy terror with which to match a tie - what you see is my best guess.


----------



## gnatty8

Wore plaid today. This coat is Etro, coolest lining ever. Has a very nice color that cannot be picked up in the pictures I don't think:






Those of you with vertigo might want to look away, my artistic shot of the day:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> ^^^SUPER, SUPER shirt...love it! Collar, color, gingham...*drool*


Thanks - the swatch just jumped out at me while I was looking through fabrics. It's probably one of my favourite shirts now.

Your outfit today is one of my all-time favourites of yours. Brilliant.



upr_crust said:


> The shirt is Hilditch and Key, and is an unholy terror with which to match a tie - what you see is my best guess.


Love both the shirt & the shirt/tie combo.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


I <3 those pants and that hat! Rock on brutha!!


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks Hold and Mannix...got a few looks today at work...upon leaving my apartment building, one of the girls (attractive and single) who lives there started talking to me and literally followed me three blocks to my car (and wife) before she said "Oh, my car is all the way around the other way, I was just following Rob and his outfit." My wife was good and took it in stride...lol

*UPR* good job with the tie...that is some shirt! The new blazer also looks very nice! When is the sun gonna come out around here???


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Wore plaid today. This coat is Etro, coolest lining ever. Has a very nice color that cannot be picked up in the pictures I don't think:


Etro does some cool stuff with their coats...looks good man!


----------



## gman-17

Mannix said:


> I must say, you look extraordinarily dashing...especially in these outdoor shots.


Excellent!!! The pic as well.


----------



## Mannix

I love your purple gingham shirt...saw it on SF in the folded up shirt porn thread and fell in love immediately.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> Forgive the photo quality - self-timer and the overcast skies did little to enhance the photographic experience, but perhaps the documentary value of the photos below will be of some interest. The shirt is Hilditch and Key, and is an unholy terror with which to match a tie - what you see is my best guess.


Great look. Very nice shirt, whose make on the shoes?


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> I was hoping to elicit the sun with my attire today. Or at least attract some hot young Dundee Utd supporters...neither of which happened...oh well.  Also kept the colors of my Metropolitans in hopes that they would sweep the rival Phils this week...1 down, two to go until the Evil Yankees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the evening fellas!


I know you have a Jersey heritage and you seem to be blending both the Sinatra and the horse country very well.

Super.


----------



## ALF TUPPER

rgrossicone said:


> I was hoping to elicit the sun with my attire today. Or at least attract some hot young Dundee Utd supporters...neither of which happened...oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the evening fellas!


Those pants are fantastic, what's the make?
Also the colour is similiar to Dundee United shirts. BTW do you listen to Guardian /Football unlimited podcast? During the season it's own twice a week . I can recommend it for an irreverant, yet informative look at the English Premier League and the other euro leagues.

Back to the clothes I think the jacket that rolls to the second is more flattering than the 3 button. The 3 button makes the lapels look kinda "stumpy". Another great look.


----------



## ALF TUPPER

Holdfast said:


> ^ I believe it's called patina...
> 
> Thank you! The shirt is bespoke, made by Rayner & Sturges for Sartorial Executive. The collar is an adaptation of one of their choices, adding a bit more height and roll if I remember correctly.
> 
> I like your jacket and the austerity brogues are very cool.
> 
> Cool tie.
> 
> Love the icy blue shades in your look.


Love the shirt.


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> I was hoping to elicit the sun with my attire today. Or at least attract some hot young Dundee Utd supporters...neither of which happened...oh well.  Also kept the colors of my Metropolitans in hopes that they would sweep the rival Phils this week...1 down, two to go until the Evil Yankees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the evening fellas!


"Hot young Dundee Utd supporters"-a contradiction in terms surely RG!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks and comments . . .*

Thank you, RG and holdfast, for the compliments to my shirt, tie and blazer from yesterday. The shirt is 25 years old, and originally was bought by the Tsar of Taste (my partner) for himself. He barely ever wore it, and then promptly outgrew it, and I grew into it. The tie was bought last year at Andrew's Ties, when they had a branch downtown near my office. Andrew's is a useful place when you need a solid tie in a very specific colour - that shade of cerulean blue is the best complement to that shirt that I've ever been able to find.

RG, best of luck with the Mets - certainly your colour scheme for yesterday shows your support. As for weather in the metro NYC area, wetness is the theme for today and tomorrow - expect no photo postings from me until the weather clears next week (IF it does . . .).

Holdfast, the shirt you wore yesterday is GORGEOUS. Bravo to your shirtmaker (and your own tastes, of course!).

Gman, as for my shoes of yesterday, they're from Brooks (neither Alden nor Peal - the manufacturer is allegedly Portuguese, according to my salesman), and if you're a lucky size, they're available from the clearance section of the web site at about 60% off of retail - somewhere under $200, if I recall correctly. (I splurged, and bought them at only a 50% discount, in the clearance sales of this winter.)


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> I know you have a Jersey heritage and you seem to be blending both the Sinatra and the horse country very well.
> 
> Super.


Thanks g-man...yea, my wife is a Jersey girl and I did spend quite a bit of time representing the state as a youth soccer player...I do my best to hopefully not look like Jersey's most famous resident...no not Thomas Edison, but Tony Soprano!



ALF TUPPER said:


> Those pants are fantastic, what's the make?
> Also the colour is similiar to Dundee United shirts. BTW do you listen to Guardian /Football unlimited podcast? During the season it's own twice a week . I can recommend it for an irreverant, yet informative look at the English Premier League and the other euro leagues.
> 
> Back to the clothes I think the jacket that rolls to the second is more flattering than the 3 button. The 3 button makes the lapels look kinda "stumpy". Another great look.


Thanks again Alf...yea I like the 3 roll 2 a lot. I have to check out the pod cast, thanks for the tip. One of my old coaches as a youth was a former Dundee Utd player...



balder said:


> "Hot young Dundee Utd supporters"-a contradiction in terms surely RG!!!


Maybe thats why they were never drawn out to me, because they don't exist!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Hold and Mannix...got a few looks today at work...upon leaving my apartment building, one of the girls (attractive and single) who lives there started talking to me and literally followed me three blocks to my car (and wife) before she said "Oh, my car is all the way around the other way, I was just following Rob and his outfit." My wife was good and took it in stride...


 Nice one.



Mannix said:


> I love your purple gingham shirt...saw it on SF in the folded up shirt porn thread and fell in love immediately.


Thanks!

The weather can't make up its mind - sunshine & showers - must be June in England....


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks g-man...yea, my wife is a Jersey girl and I did spend quite a bit of time representing the state as a youth soccer player...I do my best to hopefully not look like Jersey's most famous resident...no not Thomas Edison, but Tony Soprano!


RG, unfortunately the state gets more mileage from things like the Sopranos than it does from the acres of horse farms. Having lived there for most of my life, I can atest to its beauty as well its urban hippness. You mixed rat pack and preppy quite nicely. Enjoy. Now I must go and cry as United have gone and sold Ronaldo.


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Nice one.


FANTASTIC COLLAR on that shirt!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Back*



rgrossicone said:


> I was hoping to elicit the sun with my attire today. Or at least attract some hot young Dundee Utd supporters...neither of which happened...oh well. Also kept the colors of my Metropolitans in hopes that they would sweep the rival Phils this week...1 down, two to go until the Evil Yankees.


Really amazing look, Rg. But here, I think wearing a tie and no socks would not be tolerated, lol!!
Good to see that you are a soccer fan. It's not a very populat sport in US, is it? 
And by the way, that's the day my portuguese fella Cristiano Ronaldo broke all the records in soccer transfers going to Real Madrid. Great deal!


upr_crust said:


> Forgive the photo quality - self-timer and the overcast skies did little to enhance the photographic experience, but perhaps the documentary value of the photos below will be of some interest. The shirt is Hilditch and Key, and is an unholy terror with which to match a tie - what you see is my best guess.


Now, that's lovely, UC. You look as good outside as inside. And the daring shirt suits very well.


gnatty8 said:


> Wore plaid today. This coat is Etro, coolest lining ever. Has a very nice color that cannot be picked up in the pictures I don't think:
> Those of you with vertigo might want to look away, my artistic shot of the day:


I can see you are an Hitchckok fan, G. Also very elegant one. Great!


Holdfast said:


> The weather can't make up its mind - sunshine & showers - must be June in England....


Love that kind of leather jackets, H. We just have to be careful with the rain...Nice looking

Well ... returning from Spain and France. 
Here I am in Burgos great cathedral, the only picture I could have from myself, and not very sharp, as you can see. But the weather didn't help.










Cheers, guys

V


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> RG, unfortunately the state gets more mileage from things like the Sopranos than it does from the acres of horse farms. Having lived there for most of my life, I can atest to its beauty as well its urban hippness. You mixed rat pack and preppy quite nicely. Enjoy. Now I must go and cry as United have gone and sold Ronaldo.


For your sake, just be glad he hasn't been sold to City...although Tevez may be...

Got to check soccernet.com now for all the latest...you guys are the first I've heard of the transfer.


----------



## mysharona

Pics are a little overexposed... dagg-blasted cell phone camera. The shirt and square are much pinker.
Jacket: Konen, MTM
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: vintage YSL
Tiebar: Tiffany
PS: Daniel Cremieux
Belt: Trafalgar, lizard
"dress khaki" trousers by Claiborne
Shoes: Bostonian Premier


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
Armani socks
RLPL ankle boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Pissing cats, dogs, and farm animals in NYC today...had to break up a fight 8th period before the bell, and still managed to look presentable.








































One more day...enjoy it folks!


----------



## JDMills

rgrossicone

Wow I love the tie, where did you pick it up?


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


Great jacket/tie/pocket square combo. :aportnoy:


----------



## ErikinWest

Been kind of buying a lot of shorts lately, I was late in the game : p

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img0485i.jpg/

https://img55.imageshack.us/i/img0486h.jpg/

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Mark L.

ErikinWest said:


> Been kind of buying a lot of shorts lately, I was late in the game : p
> Cheers,
> Erik


I have been acquiring quite a few pairs lately myself. I look forward to the day when I fade into the sunset of Costa Rica and that will be pretty much all I wear!


----------



## rgrossicone

JDMills said:


> rgrossicone
> 
> Wow I love the tie, where did you pick it up?


TY, its American Living from JCPenney's. Able to get it for under $5 when they were on sale.



Srynerson said:


> Great jacket/tie/pocket square combo. :aportnoy:


Thanks Srynerson!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


This is cool--nice color combinations. I like the three button cuffs too.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Yes!*

Neatly folded jeans "cuffs" - YES!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

Yesterday:


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## upr_crust

*After the rain stopped, but before the sun came out . . .*

. . . gather ye .jpegs while ye may . . . .

Something more casual than usual, apropos of a Friday in June.


----------



## JordanH.

ErikinWest said:


> Been kind of buying a lot of shorts lately, I was late in the game : p
> 
> https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img0485i.jpg/
> 
> https://img55.imageshack.us/i/img0486h.jpg/
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Something about this, Erik, I like this a lot.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*How preppy!*



ErikinWest said:


> Been kind of buying a lot of shorts lately, I was late in the game : p
> https://img55.imageshack.us/i/img0486h.jpg/
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


However, the tricky part of wearing a lighter-weight white sweater is the tendency of strong patterns, e. g. the lateral white stripe on the polo, to "bleed" through. Better to go solid with the inner layer, IMO, since the pattern will be largely hidden anyway, and it's the color contrast, really, that's important.

Otherwise, quite nice.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


Orange and maroon? No way, it'll never work. 
To use the current hip terminology, I've been punked.
Owned.
Spanked.
And I like it.
The outfit, not being spanked.
:aportnoy:


----------



## ErikinWest

JordanH. said:


> Something about this, Erik, I like this a lot.


Thanks you sir!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> This is cool--nice color combinations. I like the three button cuffs too.


TY Mannix!

I love this jacket of yours!



gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday:


Like the tie Gnatty



upr_crust said:


> . . . gather ye .jpegs while ye may . . . .
> 
> Something more casual than usual, apropos of a Friday in June.


 I love the color combo here...unfortunateky my color combo for Friday was much simpler...see below...


----------



## rgrossicone

*Busy, Busy Friday*

I know some of the traditionalists aren't going to like my attire for both day and night, but I figured it was appropriate. My closet at work is filthy, and older than dirt (built in 1896)...and I was in it for most of the day cleaning it out as my classroom is being turned into a science lab and I'm being moved into the older part of my building down the hall...

At night we had our 8th grade prom...and after a 7 mile run, I was off to "chaperon"...but wound up dancing the night away...was a blast! I'm really going to miss this graduating class, some really spectacular kids. I'd call the look, "adolescent black tie". It's an eighth grade prom at the Loyal Order of the Moose on 18th Avenue in Bensonhurst...so a tux jacket for the prom, fun shirt and tie, ripped jeans (ever so slightly), and converse shoes for my aching feet (by 11PM after being on them from 7 they were throbbing). Thank goodness I wore the hat, because the A/C wasn't so great in the hall, and I wound up (along with my colleagues and the kids) being drenched in sweat from dancing all night...A BLAST!


























































One downside...only a few minutes with the boob yesterday,,,will have to make up for that today!










Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## JordanH.

i actually think you did well, rg, for what the occasion was. i probably wouldn't do it because i think i lack the edge for it. and it's not fair for you to keep putting your little girl in pics because she is too cute and it kinda craps on everyone else. kinda reminds me of my little nephew.


----------



## rgrossicone

JordanH. said:


> i actually think you did well, rg, for what the occasion was. i probably wouldn't do it because i think i lack the edge for it. and it's not fair for you to keep putting your little girl in pics because she is too cute and it kinda craps on everyone else. kinda reminds me of my little nephew.


Thanks Jordan...sometimes I'm amazed that I actually made her!


----------



## Holdfast

Simple monochrome today....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Truzz shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Shirt has a blue check pattern to it, not immediately obvious on the photo. I'm getting a navy ribbon belt soon, but in the meantime, had to make do with the light tan leather one despite the navy suede loafers. It sort of works, but would work a lot better with the right belt...

EDIT, in the end, the mismatched belt bugged me too much & I opted for no belt (see second pic)



Which do you think worked better?


----------



## Preu Pummel

Holdfast said:


> Which do you think worked better?


DISCO SEXY.

I think I'm being influenced by images of the virile male of the 70's, but that era was rife with sartorial disaster. So, don't value this critique. At all.


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice- details on the coat and trou please.



gnatty8 said:


> Today:


----------



## rgrossicone

Hold-

Belt or no belt, the shirt is so nice it doesn't matter! If you're a real stickler, go w/out the belt for the same reasons you mentioned, but it looks far from bad with.

RR


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
BC pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Grenson boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Please excuse my casual Sunday and some non-clothing pics today...

Fifteen years ago today, my beloved blueshirts lifted the Stanley Cup at what I like to call my "vacation home" considering how much I spend on and at MSG. So to honor that, and realizing I may never live long enough to see the next, there's my shirt. Laugh all you want, watching game 7 on the couch in tears with my dad was one of the top 10 memories in my lifetime.

After the morning in the gym, then a 7.2 mile run, then a walk with my daughter at the "Green Ridge" festival at the 69th St Pier and a small art expo on Shore Rd. And there's eggplant parm for dinner, who's better than me?!








































The long week ahead is surely daunting...but we can handle it right?









It was a beautiful day after the morning showers.


----------



## Mannix

Gone all weekend to the cabin, so I'm catching up on the ensembles of the past few days. 


gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday:


This is my favorite look of yours gnatty! I <3 the tie especially.



gnatty8 said:


> Today:


Neat patch pocket blazer, and of course the Barker Black shoes are to die for!



rgrossicone said:


>


I covet your tie immensely. Never get tired of seeing new pics of your daughter, she's so cute.


----------



## gman-17

RG, I don't mean to gloat but the Yanks had the better part of the weekend--sorry. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

Twas a busy weekend. My wife and I directed a wedding at Furman in Greenville, SC, and I was personal wardrobe consultant to the groom. Here was my attire for the nice southern wedding, and hell.... here's one of me with my lovely (and very pregnant) bride as well. The suit is by Astor & Black.























This morning I was fortunate enough to be the subject of an impromtu photoshoot, and I recycled portions of the wedding attire with other things I had brought in my luggage. Here are a few snaps, the first I dedicate to Holdfast. One will notice that one of the below pics features Sperry Topsiders and the others Allen Edmonds. Obviously the AE's look better, but do the Topsiders look ok? I didn't know my feet were being photographed, so I switched to the AE's later in the shoot.


----------



## Enigma1088

Hey all,

I have been too busy with the internship to take pictures of my outfits or post much on here but I will post some pictures soon. Buying ties has been thinning my wallet out lately but I think I have a nice collection that will make the suits really "pop".

Great posts guys!



mysharona said:


>


I love this picture and jacket mysharona! The lining is perfect and the photographer knew how to correctly set the exposure to capture it!



upr_crust said:


> . . . gather ye .jpegs while ye may . . . .
> 
> Something more casual than usual, apropos of a Friday in June.


upr, you seem to have a new spark in all these new outdoor pictures! I love the fun you show in displaying your outfits.



rgrossicone said:


>


Fun look here rgrossicone! It works really well for your style. You always pull out the edgy side of things and make them work really well.


----------



## jst

Holdfast said:


> Shirt has a blue check pattern to it, not immediately obvious on the photo. I'm getting a navy ribbon belt soon, but in the meantime, had to make do with the light tan leather one despite the navy suede loafers. It sort of works, but would work a lot better with the right belt...
> 
> EDIT, in the end, the mismatched belt bugged me too much & I opted for no belt (see second pic)
> 
> Which do you think worked better?


The picture withouth belt looks better. The dark (matching) belt would help a lot.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


>


Lucky Guy! How's she feeling...my wife is due in late Sept and getting big! the Sperry's look great! Perfect casual touch to the outfit.


----------



## NewLawyer

Abboud charcoal slacks
LE blue OCBD shirt
Black Ecco cap toe
Black Nordstrom belt


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> This morning I was fortunate enough to be the subject of an impromtu photoshoot, and I recycled portions of the wedding attire with other things I had brought in my luggage. Here are a few snaps, the first I dedicate to Holdfast. One will notice that one of the below pics features Sperry Topsiders and the others Allen Edmonds. Obviously the AE's look better, but do the Topsiders look ok? I didn't know my feet were being photographed, so I switched to the AE's later in the shoot.


I like the photoshoot pictures. Very obvious you were having fun with it! The topsiders don't look nearly as bad as I expected them to, but I am not sure about the coat with those very distressed jeans. Very obvious that it's the top half to a suit, so coupled with the jeans.. Not so much.. Also, jeans look just a touch too large for you.

The wedding pictures looked terrific, hope you had fun!


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I like the photoshoot pictures. Very obvious you were having fun with it! The topsiders don't look nearly as bad as I expected them to, but I am not sure about the coat with those very distressed jeans. Very obvious that it's the top half to a suit, so coupled with the jeans.. Not so much.. Also, jeans look just a touch too large for you.
> 
> The wedding pictures looked terrific, hope you had fun!


We did, thanks. I appreciate the tips; as I said, I didn't expect that the shoot would happen so I threw it together. Different jeans would have been the first choice.



rgrossicone said:


> Lucky Guy! How's she feeling...my wife is due in late Sept and getting big! the Sperry's look great! Perfect casual touch to the outfit.


My wife's due Aug 19.... she's doing very well... tires easily, but the pregnancy has gone swimmingly. Are you having another girl or a boy? Our son is 3 and we're expecting a girl this time.



Enigma1088 said:


> I love this picture and jacket mysharona! The lining is perfect and the photographer knew how to correctly set the exposure to capture it!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> ...


Great fun pics!



jst said:


> The picture withouth belt looks better. The dark (matching) belt would help a lot.





rgrossicone said:


> Belt or no belt, the shirt is so nice it doesn't matter! If you're a real stickler, go w/out the belt for the same reasons you mentioned, but it looks far from bad with.


Interestingly SF and AAAC have taken almost polar opposite positions.


----------



## welldressedfellow

*No pictures but.....*

later tonight I'm breaking out the 4x1 DB DJ with grosgrain lapels, marcella front turndown collar shirt, black grosgrain bow tie, opera pumps, red silk square etc... Taking a special someone to dinner where I intend to ask a _very _important question. :aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## welldressedfellow

Love it!



Holdfast said:


> Great fun pics!
> 
> Interestingly SF and AAAC have taken almost polar opposite positions.


----------



## eulerthegrape

Are those Kent Wang cufflinks? I was eyeballing some of those beauties but they looked difficult to put on. Is it something that you get used to?

Also, I really like the orange and blue combo; one of my favorite color combos. Good for basketball teams not some much for the baseball. There I prefer a navy and white.  (I'm originally from the city)


----------



## mysharona

welldressedfellow said:


> later tonight I'm breaking out the 4x1 DB DJ with grosgrain lapels, marcella front turndown collar shirt, black grosgrain bow tie, opera pumps, red silk square etc... Taking a special someone to dinner *where I intend to ask a very important question*. :aportnoy::aportnoy:


Wow! Best of luck, and congrats!


----------



## welldressedfellow

Thanks!



mysharona said:


> Wow! Best of luck, and congrats!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Barba shirt
BJ pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A mixture of the severe and the bold, under threatening skies . . .*


----------



## Calle

Me and my girlfriend attending to a graduation party. What's your view about the fit? I like it rather slim, but my parents always wail about it, haha.


----------



## jst

Really beautiful outfit! Just a question: the front braces buttons are from the outside or from the inside?


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> Wow! Best of luck, and congrats!


+1 ... Good luck WDF.

Old 97's "Question" is now playing in my head.

"One day somebody's gonna ask you
A question that you should say yes to
Once in your life
Baby tonight, I've got a question for you."


----------



## rgrossicone

Sorry to the pirists who always button OCBDs...not for me today!

































Which buttoning do you guys like the best? Top 2, middle, or unbuttoned? Crummy weather again here in Gotham, heard the whole summer will be like this...oh well.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


>


Such neat backgrounds. I like you db's, but it looks like your pants are pooling at the bottom.  Nice color/pattern combinations today!



Calle said:


> Me and my girlfriend attending to a graduation party. What's your view about the fit? I like it rather slim, but my parents always wail about it, haha.


The fit looks good, but it's hard to tell because you aren't standing with your arms hanging down and at ease. Nice (first?) picture post!



rgrossicone said:


> Which buttoning do you guys like the best? Top 2, middle, or unbuttoned? Crummy weather again here in Gotham, heard the whole summer will be like this...oh well.


I must say that I prefer only the middle button to be buttoned.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Thanks for the well wishes guys, but I'm afraid the evening ended early and with a disappointment. Plenty more fish in the sea, right?


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Great fun pics!
> 
> Interestingly SF and AAAC have taken almost polar opposite positions.


Super. Great suit and tie pairing and the shoes are perfect.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Twas a busy weekend. My wife and I directed a wedding at Furman in Greenville, SC, and I was personal wardrobe consultant to the groom. Here was my attire for the nice southern wedding, and hell.... here's one of me with my lovely (and very pregnant) bride as well. The suit is by Astor & Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I was fortunate enough to be the subject of an impromtu photoshoot, and I recycled portions of the wedding attire with other things I had brought in my luggage. Here are a few snaps, the first I dedicate to Holdfast. One will notice that one of the below pics features Sperry Topsiders and the others Allen Edmonds. Obviously the AE's look better, but do the Topsiders look ok? I didn't know my feet were being photographed, so I switched to the AE's later in the shoot.


Sharona,

Don't you know the cardinal rules of show biz? Never ever work with animals, children or pretty girls. Did you post pics today? :icon_smile_big: You look good --suit is a very bold pattern for you. For some reason I think that, perhaps, the shirt isn't the optimal color, but it it difficult to say. I liked it alot more with the jeans and AE's--Sanfords? I think the fit is quite alright. If I am correct, you have only one button done--which I like the best. (RG that is my answer--not the definitive answer, but mine nonetheless. :icon_smile_wink Maybe its the tie with the suit. I don't know but one note less than perfection? :idea:

You cannot be married long as your wife seems to enjoy your company too much. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Sorry to the pirists who always button OCBDs...not for me today!
> 
> Which buttoning do you guys like the best? Top 2, middle, or unbuttoned? Crummy weather again here in Gotham, heard the whole summer will be like this...oh well.


Rock on on the unbuttoned collar. Agnelli would approve.
And on a 3 button, I'm partial to middle only. I like mine pressed to a 3-roll-2.


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


> Sharona,
> 
> Don't you know the cardinal rules of show biz? Never ever work with animals, children or pretty girls. Did you post pics today? :icon_smile_big: You look good --suit is a very bold pattern for you. For some reason I think that, perhaps, the shirt isn't the optimal color, but it it difficult to say. I liked it alot more with the jeans and AE's--Sanfords? I think the fit is quite alright. If I am correct, you have only one button done--which I like the best. (RG that is my answer--not the definitive answer, but mine nonetheless. :icon_smile_wink Maybe its the tie with the suit. I don't know but one note less than perfection? :idea:
> 
> You cannot be married long as your wife seems to enjoy your company too much. :icon_smile_big:


Ha! Yes, they are Sanfords. The shirt is almost exactly the color of the stripe in the suit. Perhaps too coordinated, yes. What did you mean about the tie and one note less than perfection? Hard to gather the context there. 
And we've been married 4 years, together 5.5, friends for the last 6 and some change. Pictures are great at capturing illusion (but I digress). Thanks for the critique.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Ha! Yes, they are Sanfords. The shirt is almost exactly the color of the stripe in the suit. Perhaps too coordinated, yes. What did you mean about the tie and one note less than perfection? Hard to gather the context there.
> And we've been married 4 years, together 5.5, friends for the last 6 and some change. Pictures are great at capturing illusion (but I digress). Thanks for the critique.


Yes probably a bad metaphor but I often go for readability as well. I can't figure out what was (slightly???) off. The tie shirt and suit, I wouldn't say they didn't work, but slightly less than perfect? :idea: The jeans and the open necked shirt worked better, I think. I don't know exactly why I think this, but your answer of over coordinated might be right. As to the illusion, you can never discount luck. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


> Which buttoning do you guys like the best? Top 2, middle, or unbuttoned?


I know the "correct" mode is buttoning only the middle button, but I have some jackets that just don't seem to hang right unless the top two are both done up.


----------



## Srynerson

mysharona said:


>


Love the lining! Was it something you sourced yourself or did your tailor have it available as an option?


----------



## upr_crust

*Yes, my young friend, you are correct . . .*

For the backgrounds of my most recent photos, I have the Parks Dept. of the City of NYC to thank (and the proximity of my office to one of their properties).

Glad that you like my D/B's, and unfortunately, yes, you are right, the trousers on yesterday's suit are too long - possibly a byproduct of the adjustment of the waist (it having been taken in within the last six months, when I had work on the whole suit done). My tailor will be glad of more work . . .:icon_smile:.

Today's ensemble features a suit of more recent vintage, and I believe that the trouser length will meet with the approval of all. Pictures to be posted later.



Mannix said:


> Such neat backgrounds. I like you db's, but it looks like your pants are pooling at the bottom.  Nice color/pattern combinations today!


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> Which buttoning do you guys like the best? Top 2, middle, or unbuttoned? Crummy weather again here in Gotham, heard the whole summer will be like this...oh well.


Certainly only the middle button. I adhere to the convention that gentlemen under five feet, nine inches should not wear three-button jackets, unless they are a three-two roll.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


>


Very nice and quite British. For a second, I thought you were in rainy London.

Have you lost weight? The jacket and pants look a tad big on you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Yes, I've lost a significant amount of weight . . .*

. . . since buying the suit.

I have had the suit re-tailored within the last six months or so, but the shoulders are large (and always have been - I've had the suit since early 2001 - that was the aesthetic for Ralph Lauren at the time, or a few seasons before, as I bought the suit at Syms at deep discount).

Whether I've lost more weight since having had the suit re-tailorered - maybe a few pounds, though I seem to have hit a "tipping point" in my weight, where people are noticing that there is a little bit less of me than there used to be.

The shirt is Lewin, hence maintaining the UK aesthetic - the rain, however, was pure NYC as of yesterday - I got stuck in a downpour later yesterday afternoon - the suit is currently visiting the dry cleaners for "refreshment".



hockeyinsider said:


> Very nice and quite British. For a second, I thought you were in rainy London.
> 
> Have you lost weight? The jacket and pants look a tad big on you.


----------



## Mr. Moo

upr, that suit is _enormous_ on you. Donate it.


----------



## upr_crust

*The suit isn't enormous on me - the shoulders, on the other hand . . .*

. . . make me look like a fullback.

The fate of the suit, and its fraternal triplets, remains to be seen.



Mr. Moo said:


> upr, that suit is _enormous_ on you. Donate it.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000624.jpg


Terrific atmosphere in this pic, but I have to agree that the suit's looking a bit big on you at the moment.



Calle said:


> ...Me and my girlfriend attending to a graduation party.


You make a nice couple.



rgrossicone said:


> Sorry to the pirists who always button OCBDs...not for me today!


I love the colour of those trousers.



welldressedfellow said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys, but I'm afraid the evening ended early and with a disappointment. Plenty more fish in the sea, right?


Ah, better luck next time!


----------



## mysharona

Srynerson said:


> Love the lining! Was it something you sourced yourself or did your tailor have it available as an option?


My tailor had a book of Bemberg linings. I fell in love with this one.


----------



## hockeyinsider

mysharona said:


> My tailor had a book of Bemberg linings. I fell in love with this one.


Does anyone use silk anymore?


----------



## glowell222

[/QUOTE]

Great tie, along with the suit/shirt/shoes. But I really like the tie.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> Does anyone use silk anymore?


Bemberg wears better than silk and is less expensive, at that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

An excellent rebuttal as always, kitonbrioni.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## upr_crust

*Better day, better-fitting suit (one hopes, at least . . .)*

For your inspection, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


----------



## Acct2000

Another nice outfit, Upr!!


----------



## Acct2000

R.G. I like your outfit. (I'm not too into the sockless thing, but I also realize you are not dressing to go into an office, etc. today.) (Don't your feet blister?)

I like the cap and the rest of the outfit, though. You are putting a nice touch on the casual thing.


----------



## Jovan

Aren't "beef roll" penny loafers, especially unlined ones, meant to worn sock-less?


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> For your inspection, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


Superb upr, much better than the other day! I really like your shirt especially--neat color and pattern.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Well guys, my HP crashed and I'm with no pictures (lost many that were very dear to me ) 
But hope that soon I hope to return full speed
Meanwhile, I'm always visiting you and is good to see that you all are in shape

*MySharona: *last pictures of you were great. Youu should try to have you on Esquire! Great poses!

*Gnatty8: *You always look sharp. Last shoes are one of my fav. Very, very nice

*Holdfast: *Nice to see you tieless in a summer look, but enjoyed a lot that last look

*rgrossicone: *Looking like summer's in the city. The last coat is great, though it looks a bit small on you, is it?



upr_crust said:


> For your inspection, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


Sharp, UC. And you are always shinning 

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> R.G. I like your outfit. (I'm not too into the sockless thing, but I also realize you are not dressing to go into an office, etc. today.) (Don't your feet blister?)
> 
> I like the cap and the rest of the outfit, though. You are putting a nice touch on the casual thing.


Thanks forsberg! My feet don't blister too easily as they're pretty well calloused from all the running I do. One great thing about my profession is that it gives me a lot of flexibilty in what I can wear...be it office appropriate or street casual. Its great!


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> *rgrossicone: *Looking like summer's in the city. The last coat is great, though it looks a bit small on you, is it?
> 
> V


Thanks V! Actually the weather here's been very miserable and Pacific NW-like, but I'm doing my best to bring in summer with my attire.

As far as the jacket, yes, its a touch small...I've been hitting the gym this year and many of my coats are a touch too small now, but with number two coming don't have the discretionary cash to get them all let out...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks V! Actually the weather here's been very miserable and Pacific NW-like, but I'm doing my best to bring in summer with my attire.
> 
> As far as the jacket, yes, its a touch small...I've been hitting the gym this year and many of my coats are a touch too small now, but with number two coming don't have the discretionary cash to get them all let out...


LOL!! I understand that RG. 
But I think you made the good choice: kids are the best in the world, and worth all. 
Our poet Fernando Pessoa (perhaps you heard about him) has a small poem that says:
_Grande é a poesia, a bondade e as danças..._
_Mas o melhor do mundo são as crianças,_

(literally):

_Great is poetry, kindness and the dances..._
_But the best thing in life are the children_

_*Cheers*_

*V*


----------



## hockeyinsider

Jovan said:


> An excellent rebuttal as always, kitonbrioni.


He must spend thousands on clothes. I bet the sales clerks at Neiman Marcus get a raise everytime he comes into the store.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> For your inspection, then, gentlemen (and others . . .)


Outstanding. Stop showing off your workout regiment - it's making us envious.


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


>


I think you look much better in two-button jackets. A couple of those three-button jackets that you have just don't look right because the length is shortened.


----------



## Calle

Holdfast said:


> You make a nice couple.


Thanks!

I really like your combo, the colour of the shoes looks perfect together with the suit.


----------



## Calle

hockeyinsider said:


> He must spend thousands on clothes. I bet the sales clerks at Neiman Marcus get a raise everytime he comes into the store.


Haha, yeah.

Am I the only one who finds his outfits disappointing, taking what he must've paid for them in account?

And what's up with those t-shirts with tiger and flower prints on them?

*RGrossicone*, looks great!

*Upr_crust*, flawless.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you all, gentlemen . . .*

I am glad that yesterday's attire met with more praise and less criticism than Monday's (though I still have a sentimental attachment to that black D/B Polo suit, however large the shoulder pads - irrational, I know).

Mannix, yesterday's shirt is from Lewin, one of their "luxury" line, though I bought it a 4 for 100 GBP some time ago (within the last 18 months or so). It's a tiny houndstooth check, a detail that doesn't entirely come through in the photos as posted.

Thank you, forsberg - always glad to hear from you.

Lisbon, sorry for your hardware crash - I hope that you'll be able to retrieve your photos from your old PC. Otherwise, it's always a pleasure to hear from you, and to view your postings.

Hockeyinsider - thanks for the compliments, but don't deny me the pleasure of actually having a waistline - it's a new phenomenon for me, not having been this thin since Ronald Reagan was in the White House.

RG, your latest postings are their usual excellent, edgy selves. Many congrats on the impending addition to your family, and we share the same humid, cool, wet weather patterns, the borough of churches, and the borough of concrete canyons. I feel your pain in terms of the weather - we're expecting monsoons starting tomorrow.

Thank you, and welcome Calle - nice to see someone young interested in wearing something other than T-shirts and jeans!


----------



## upr_crust

*No, Calle, you are not alone in your estimations . . .*

I fear that, as interesting as some of the items that kitonbrioni owns may be, the overall effect of his attire speaks much more to what it all cost rather than what the final effect looks like, at least IMHO.



Calle said:


> Haha, yeah.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds his outfits disappointing, taking what he must've paid for them in account?
> 
> And what's up with those t-shirts with tiger and flower prints on them?
> 
> *RGrossicone*, looks great!
> 
> *Upr_crust*, flawless.


----------



## mysharona

Today began with coffee, brewed by my illustrious personal assistant, Master Benjamin.
My wears today include:
Lightweight wool suit by Paul Smith
Shirt, Egyptian cotton, Geoffrey Beene
Silk "seersucker" tie with mint green stripes by Rooster
PS by Have-A-Hank (the world's pre-eminent packaged hankie)
Hermes belt (not shown)
Bamboo socks, in black (not shown)
Chelsea boots by Florsheim Imperial
Rolex DateJust watch
On Benjamin: 
Robe by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Mannix

Very, very nice MS ^


----------



## Mark L.

hockeyinsider said:


> He must spend thousands on clothes.


Don't we all?


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_6607.jpg


Cool.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Well guys, my HP crashed and I'm with no pictures (lost many that were very dear to me )


Sorry to hear this.

Distant photo didn't focus properly, sorry...


----------



## mysharona

Mark L. said:


> Don't we all?


ohhhhh yeah.


----------



## Mannix

Great suit HF, and a nice shine on those shoes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Apres cette ensemble, la deluge . . .*

. . . heavy rains are expected in NYC tomorrow - no park shots would be possible.

The last cool-ish day this season, I suspect, and last opportunity to comfortably wear a saxony wool blazer. Maybe not the most interesting of ensembles, but at least it all fits . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Oxxford shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Martegani loafers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Sorry not much text lately...graduation is Friday, not much time...plus my computer is slow as poop lately and the weather sucks....real downers.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> . . . heavy rains are expected in NYC tomorrow - no park shots would be possible.
> 
> The last cool-ish day this season, I suspect, and last opportunity to comfortably wear a saxony wool blazer. Maybe not the most interesting of ensembles, but at least it all fits . . .


I honestly think this is the best outfit that I have seen you wear before. How awkward is the arm across the stomach pose that you always do? It seems odd.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Terrific atmosphere in this pic, but I have to agree that the suit's looking a bit big on you at the moment.
> 
> You make a nice couple.
> 
> I love the colour of those trousers.
> 
> Ah, better luck next time!


Holdfast,

If you were an U.S. athlete we would induct you into the hall of fame and retire your number. Excellent.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . heavy rains are expected in NYC tomorrow - no park shots would be possible.
> 
> The last cool-ish day this season, I suspect, and last opportunity to comfortably wear a saxony wool blazer. Maybe not the most interesting of ensembles, but at least it all fits . . .


Very Trad. Nice use of those BB shoes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> If you were an U.S. athlete we would induct you into the hall of fame and retire your number. Excellent.


I think he just called you an old man!

LOL


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> I think he just called you an old man!
> 
> LOL


That's great, RG!  Starting an international incident are we?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . heavy rains are expected in NYC tomorrow - no park shots would be possible.
> 
> The last cool-ish day this season, I suspect, and last opportunity to comfortably wear a saxony wool blazer. Maybe not the most interesting of ensembles, but at least it all fits . . .


You look cool, UC. Great shoes (don't you dare tell me that they are portuguese!!!:icon_smile_big: )

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*At least...*

...I can take pictures out of the camera directly to the HP.
Here is today attire (35ºC...)


























Cheers

V.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Cheers
> 
> V.


Fun pic


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, and an explanation . . .*

Yesterday's outfit was something that I thought was fairly routine, but I'm glad that you liked it, in any event.

The arm across the stomach pose comes from the fact that often I am wearing cufflinks, and the pose ensures that the links might be seen (some days it works better than others). If I can think of another posture that would accomplish the same goal without awkwardness, I will try it.

As it is, my shoulder joints are quite flexible, allowing me to take positions that others might think painful (or odd).



hockeyinsider said:


> I honestly think this is the best outfit that I have seen you wear before. How awkward is the arm across the stomach pose that you always do? It seems odd.


----------



## upr_crust

*Sorry, Gman, but they're not BB monks . . .*

. . . they're from Finsbury, in Paris.

The BB monks are double monks, with rounder toes. These I bought in Nov. 2007 in the Finsbury shop in the Blvd. St. Germain (near the Odeon Metro stop - there are several Finsburys in Paris, but of the ones that I've seen, the Odeon shop has the largest selection).



gman-17 said:


> Very Trad. Nice use of those BB shoes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, but V, they might well be Portuguese . . .*

As I explained to Gman, the shoes are from Finsbury in Paris, but I do not think that they are made in France. Bexleys I know are made in Portugal (the shop assistant told me so), but in Finsbury I didn't ask as to country of origin. That mystery I leave for you to solve :icon_smile_wink:.



themanfromlisbon said:


> You look cool, UC. Great shoes (don't you dare tell me that they are portuguese!!!:icon_smile_big: )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . they're from Finsbury, in Paris.
> 
> The BB monks are double monks, with rounder toes. These I bought in Nov. 2007 in the Finsbury shop in the Blvd. St. Germain (near the Odeon Metro stop - there are several Finsburys in Paris, but of the ones that I've seen, the Odeon shop has the largest selection).


OOOOOOOOh bad one on my part. Well they look damn nice just the same.


----------



## upr_crust

*You look cool in the hottest of weathers, V . . .*

. . . and you wear those spectator shoes with total confidence.

35C? It's a bit early in the season for such heat - we're at 18C and rainy there today in NYC, hence no pictures from me.



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...I can take pictures out of the camera directly to the HP.
> Here is today attire (35ºC...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


----------



## mysharona

Rob- Nice jacket: Great minds must think alike! Details on your tie?

Today:
Silk jacket by Oscar de la Renta for BB
Lifetime collar Shirt by Tommy Hilfiger
Tie by Rooster
PS by T. Harris London
Trousers by Berlutti
Socks by T. Harris London
Belt by Trafalgar
Tiffany cufflinks
Rolex Air-King


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_6618.jpg


Very, very nice, esp. the top half.



gman-17 said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> If you were an U.S. athlete we would induct you into the hall of fame and retire your number. Excellent.


I hope to have a few more years left in me left. :icon_smile_big:



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3372/3638419848_3e71eb6507_o.jpg


Very balanced.

I like the specs, I got a new pair myself today too.

What I wore today:

Couple of pics of me trying on the new shoes, courtesy of mail-order from Herring Shoes. And fortunately they fit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Romano balmorals
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks Hold and MS. The tie is JPRESS purchased during their winter sale.

The weather here is really getting me down, and to top it off, my class thats graduating this year has been my best EVER, and I will severely miss them. There are four kids in particular who have made a profound impact on me that I can only hope I reciprocated by half. One of them has a father who is fighting in Afganistan, and you'd never know it. They graduate tomorrow, and I may not make it through the ceremony without a tear or two...they were that special.

Lets hope for some sun, for their sake.

As for today, I can't get that CCR song out of my head, and I wonder, still I wonder...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Why, yes . . .*



Jovan said:


> Aren't "beef roll" penny loafers, especially unlined ones, meant to worn sock-less?


. . . on the Asbury Park Boardwalk:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . on the Asbury Park Boardwalk:icon_smile_wink:


Haven't been there lately I presume...almost proposed to my wife at the Stone Pony way back when (today we're married 3 years!)


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Congratulations!*



rgrossicone said:


> Haven't been there lately I presume...almost proposed to my wife at the Stone Pony way back when (today we're married 3 years!)


Many more happy years.


----------



## thunderw21

Beautiful shoes.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast,

If you were an U.S. athlete we would induct you into the hall of fame and retire your number. Excellent.



Holdfast said:


> I hope to have a few more years left in me left. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Well then, maybe I could trade you and your wardrobe for 80 million GBP.
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...I can take pictures out of the camera directly to the HP.
> Here is today attire (35ºC...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


V, the spectators are the icing on the cake but you have it all working. Pants, jacket and tie. Love the tie, why some with and some without the tie? The spectators, where are they from?


----------



## mysharona

Pardon the blurry nature of some of the pics... especially the full length. That one was my wife's doing, however the low light was probably the main culprit.
Today: 
Jacket: BB
PS: Belk's: don't know who made it.
Broadcloth shirt, jeans, and shoes: all Polo Ralph Lauren
Tie: Izod
Belt: Trafalgar
Socks: Old Navy
Watch: "Nooka" by Seiko
Shades: (at crooked angle... bumped them with my camera hand) Persol


----------



## Cardinals5

mysharona,

Love the tie and pocket square combo A+


----------



## mysharona

Cardinals5 said:


> mysharona,
> 
> Love the tie and pocket square combo A+


Why thank you! I'm glad that it worked!


----------



## Holdfast

Tamed the pocketsquare a little later. All the blue I'm wearing was clearly prophetic, since I randomly bumped into David Cameron later in the day.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Fun pic


That was the point, CG , thanks

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> As I explained to Gman, the shoes are from Finsbury in Paris, but I do not think that they are made in France. Bexleys I know are made in Portugal (the shop assistant told me so), but in Finsbury I didn't ask as to country of origin. That mystery I leave for you to solve :icon_smile_wink:.


Well UC, I'll try next time in Paris (soon I hope)

Cheers

v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and you wear those spectator shoes with total confidence.
> 
> 35C? It's a bit early in the season for such heat - we're at 18C and rainy there today in NYC, hence no pictures from me.


Thanks, UC (and rising: today 37ºC. Madness!)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like the specs, I got a new pair myself today too.
> 
> What I wore today:
> 
> Couple of pics of me trying on the new shoes, courtesy of mail-order from Herring Shoes. And fortunately they fit!


Mine too. Great shoes, H

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*The Sixth Arr. can be dangerous for shoe shopping . . .*

Finsbury has several stores in central Paris - I used the one in the Blvd. St. Germain, near the Odeon Metro stop.

It's a 10-15 minute walk from there to Bexley's - just off the Blvd. Raspail, just north of the Square Boucicault, and in the Blvd. Raspail itself, between the Finsbury and the Bexley shops are the Paris branch of Shipton & Heneage, and Crockett & Jones - major cash could change hands if one were tempted . . .



themanfromlisbon said:


> Well UC, I'll try next time in Paris (soon I hope)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> V, the spectators are the icing on the cake but you have it all working. Pants, jacket and tie. Love the tie, why some with and some without the tie? The spectators, where are they from?


Thanks gman. The specs are Cheaney, like them a lot,

Well, about tie (in the morning) or no tie (after lunch, with 35ºC). Understand?:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Tamed the pocketsquare a little later. All the blue I'm wearing was clearly prophetic, since I randomly bumped into David Cameron later in the day.


 Cool, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Old shoes...*

...new ps. 
37ºC and rising


























Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...new ps.
> 37ºC and rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I like the collar on this shirt
:thumbs-up:


----------



## ErikinWest

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...new ps.
> 37ºC and rising


I really like the texture of this jacket. Is it a silk/linen combo?

Plus the pocket square rocks.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Mannix

Looking great Vic! :aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks for the well wishes Blue! Graduation today...managed to keep it together...best class I've ever had!

Onto the pics:
...a morning shot of Rob and Big of PS/IS 104 (8th grade SS and 8th Grade Math2).








Sunny and humid today, so I wore my linen suit with a Gant Cotton Madras tie and my JCrew Alden Longwings. The shirt is bespoke, by Ercole.


----------



## upr_crust

*It seems that light earth tones rule in NYC today . . .*

BTW, great ties today, sharona and RG - perfect for summer.

Pardon the greyness of the photos - cloud cover hadn't lifted in lower Manhattan this morning.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Wow, that's like a Dagwood Bumstead size button.​


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Finsbury has several stores in central Paris - I used the one in the Blvd. St. Germain, near the Odeon Metro stop.
> 
> It's a 10-15 minute walk from there to Bexley's - just off the Blvd. Raspail, just north of the Square Boucicault, and in the Blvd. Raspail itself, between the Finsbury and the Bexley shops are the Paris branch of Shipton & Heneage, and Crockett & Jones - major cash could change hands if one were tempted . . .


Well UC, you know? it's just human: first we break to temptation, we feel happy, then we cry when we see that the credit card don't last forever 

Cheers

Ah! and once again love those shoes

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I like the collar on this shirt
> :thumbs-up:


"Milano" shirts always have wide collars. Like 'em too. And the shirt is linen.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ErikinWest said:


> I really like the texture of this jacket. Is it a silk/linen combo?
> 
> Plus the pocket square rocks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Thanks Erik. Both, the jacket and the shirt are linen. And the ps too (I really think the ps is very pretty  )

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Looking great Vic! :aportnoy:


Thanks Mannix :icon_smile:

Cheers

v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks for the well wishes Blue! Graduation today...managed to keep it together...best class I've ever had!
> 
> Onto the pics:
> ...a morning shot of Rob and Big of PS/IS 104 (8th grade SS and 8th Grade Math2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny and humid today, so I wore my linen suit with a Gant Cotton Madras tie and my JCrew Alden Longwings. The shirt is bespoke, by Ercole.


Congratulations, RG. Good to see you happy with your work, and looking nice

Enjoy

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Peak and Pine said:


> Wow, that's like a Dagwood Bumstead size button.​


P&P, It's a (I don't if you call it that way) mother-of-pearl buttons. The size is the usual in blazers buttons. Think the photo was taken too close, and that gives a wrong picture.

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Thanks, UPR!
Love the double monks!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Love that shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Gordon Ramsay's first anniversary at The London, West Hollywood . . .*

. . . and ours.

Matazzi suit, Brooks shirt, Joseph Lymans tie, Macy's Club Room shoes, YSL pocket square, Yema timepiece.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^now its my turn...congrats Blue! First is always a big one! I hope you enjoyed it, and have many more ahead!

Looking nice too...


----------



## Holdfast

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Love that shirt.


Thanks. Millions wouldn't! :icon_smile_big:

(it needs some slimming down, too)



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . and ours.


Congratulations!

You might want to check the sizing on your shirt collars - looks a trifle large for you.


----------



## Dennis Broadway

rgrossicone said:


> Really really like both of these displays of style! Perfect!
> 
> One day, I will find the time and strength to locate the cable for my camera and post a pic in here! Until then, keep up the excellent work gentlemen!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. Millions wouldn't! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> (it needs some slimming down, too)


I think it's very original. The colours are vibrant but the shirt has to suit you though. Looks good on ya. I'd definately wear it on a light grey pair of dress trousers for example and my Santoni mocs.

:aportnoy:


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Hold and MS. The tie is JPRESS purchased during their winter sale.
> 
> The weather here is really getting me down, and to top it off, my class thats graduating this year has been my best EVER, and I will severely miss them. There are four kids in particular who have made a profound impact on me that I can only hope I reciprocated by half. One of them has a father who is fighting in Afganistan, and you'd never know it. They graduate tomorrow, and I may not make it through the ceremony without a tear or two...they were that special.
> 
> Lets hope for some sun, for their sake.
> 
> As for today, I can't get that CCR song out of my head, and I wonder, still I wonder...


Perfect fit of the jacket. The shoulders are amazing. My compliments.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

mysharona said:


> Pardon the blurry nature of some of the pics... especially the full length. That one was my wife's doing, however the low light was probably the main culprit.
> Today:
> Jacket: BB
> PS: Belk's: don't know who made it.
> Broadcloth shirt, jeans, and shoes: all Polo Ralph Lauren
> Tie: Izod
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Socks: Old Navy
> Watch: "Nooka" by Seiko
> Shades: (at crooked angle... bumped them with my camera hand) Persol


Well done.


----------



## mysharona

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Well done.


THANKS! I was having fun. Wearing all Polo was unintentional, but it worked.


----------



## Scoundrel

Lived it up downtown last night:











I'm doing a bit of mixing and matching here. The dinner jacket is a standard BB shawl collar dinner jacket. The pants are high waisted, double striped, and came with a Finnish tailcoat I thrifted a couple years ago. They feel a little heavier than the dinner jacket, but oh well. The pique vest is an old one, said to date back to the 40s, by long gone clothiers Everall Brothers New York. Purchased through eBay. It is held together by vintage Krementz MOP studs, part of a set, also purchased through eBay. You just can't find this stuff anywhere folks! A Gieves and Hawkes thistle bow tie, and silk hose with opera pumps (not pictured). Boy, what a night!


----------



## mysharona

To all my fellow fathers out there, Happy Fathers' Day!
I hope I'm the only sad sap who had to work.:icon_pale:
I know that Gnatty has in the past mentioned not being a huge fan of this belt, as it reminds him of the "H" Hilfiger line. I like it though, and it was too expensive not to wear. Sorry if it's not to anyone's liking. But, hey... we all dress for ourselves first and for others second, right? Unless, I guess, we are dressing for funerals or job interviews where individuality is not a pillar of the occasion. Anyway... here we go!
Today:
Jacket, part of a suit, by Paul Smith
Shirt Claiborne modern fit
Hula girls tie by Tommy Hilfiger
PS by Daniel Cremieux
Belt by Hermes
Trousers: Dockers "city chino"
Socks: Murano
Shoes: AE Kingswood
Rolex DateJust


----------



## Mannix

This looks very nice MS. I normally don't like point collars, but you wear them nicely.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC

VS Montecristi










Samuelsohn suit
BB linen-cotton shirt
Anderson & Sheppard tie
Liberty braces
Pantherella socks
Alden spectators


----------



## Mr. Moo

*Borrelli* wool/cash/angora jacket
*Borrelli* cooton shirt
*Loro Piana* cashmere tie
*Altea* silk pocket square
*hickey* cotton chinos
*John Lobb* suede derbies


----------



## welldressedfellow

YES! Another marcella waistcoat with shawl collar DJ wearer! :aportnoy: Loe everything! Do the trousers actually match?



Scoundrel said:


> Lived it up downtown last night:
> 
> I'm doing a bit of mixing and matching here. The dinner jacket is a standard BB shawl collar dinner jacket. The pants are high waisted, double striped, and came with a Finnish tailcoat I thrifted a couple years ago. They feel a little heavier than the dinner jacket, but oh well. The pique vest is an old one, said to date back to the 40s, by long gone clothiers Everall Brothers New York. Purchased through eBay. It is held together by vintage Krementz MOP studs, part of a set, also purchased through eBay. You just can't find this stuff anywhere folks! A Gieves and Hawkes thistle bow tie, and silk hose with opera pumps (not pictured). Boy, what a night!


----------



## Mannix

Mr. Moo said:


> *Borrelli* wool/cash/angora jacket
> *Borrelli* cooton shirt
> *Loro Piana* cashmere tie
> *Altea* silk pocket square
> *hickey* cotton chinos
> *John Lobb* suede derbies


Oh boy, that damn Borrelli sportcoat. lol I really like this ensemble, although, I can see some of the points brought up before about this sportcoat. Nonetheless, the colors and patterns go quite well, and the depth to your pictures is amazing.


----------



## Scoundrel

welldressedfellow said:


> YES! Another marcella waistcoat with shawl collar DJ wearer! :aportnoy: Loe everything! Do the trousers actually match?


F*** yeah! Are you prepared for tragedy? The masses cannot handle tragedy. The trousers, unfortunately, do not match exactly. But, to the untrained eye, they do.


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket: BB
Shirt: Emporio Armani
silk and cotton tie: Hickey Freeman
PS: Hav-a-Hank (lol)
Belt: lizard skin, by Trafalgar
Cotton Chinos: Savane
Socks: T. Harris London
Shoes: Bostonian Premier
Watch: Zodiac


----------



## welldressedfellow

Well, as long as it looks right. Love the waistcoat studs!



Scoundrel said:


> F*** yeah! Are you prepared for tragedy? The masses cannot handle tragedy. The trousers, unfortunately, do not match exactly. But, to the untrained eye, they do.


----------



## Acct2000

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . and ours.
> 
> Matazzi suit, Brooks shirt, Joseph Lymans tie, Macy's Club Room shoes, YSL pocket square, Yema timepiece.


Blueboy, your outfit looks great. Thank you for posting your picture!!


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Hula girls tie by Tommy Hilfiger


I like it. :icon_smile_big:



AlanC said:


>


Great pic.

Gah, Monday... weirdly enough, I coincidentally ended up wearing almost all Zegna today (the pocket square broke the trend):


----------



## Mannix

This is a great suit, and it seems to make you look taller IMO. My love for windowpane increased after I saw this suit. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire, before the suit makes a visit to the tailor . . .*

. . . the photos have convinced me that it's much too big as currently configured.

Hope that at least the colour/pattern mix is of interest . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Brioni shirt
RT cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
BC pant
Armani socks
CH loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


>


I never thought I'd like the larger polka dots as shown in your tie....but I do. This combo is great!


----------



## gnatty8

kitonbrioni said:


> Rowdy hoodie
> Brioni shirt
> RT cufflinks
> Kleinberg belt
> BC pant
> Armani socks
> CH loafers
> Creed cologne
> Piaget watch


KB, I didn't see a hoodie on your blog pics.. Are the pictures not posted yet?


----------



## upr_crust

*The leather jacket has a hood . . .*

. . . which is only seen on one of the photos of it on a hanger.

It's not obvious at first glance, certainly, hence your question.



gnatty8 said:


> KB, I didn't see a hoodie on your blog pics.. Are the pictures not posted yet?


----------



## Holdfast

upr - your recent weight loss is super-impressive!





First outing for a new suit today... quite a bit different in cut/style to the suits I usually wear, but I like a bit of variety.

The MOP buttons are more striking than I thought, but that just means the jacket will double nicely as a summer blazer.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Holdfast, but the weight loss has been gradual . . .*

. . . over the last two years.

In the wake of my brother dropping some 70-80 pounds as a result of a change of diet (to ward off incipient type-2 diabetes - reference "scare the bejesus out of someone"), I decided to emulate his reduction of processed carbohydrates (more salads, fewer sandwiches), which took some 10 pounds off me over the course of six months or so. The eating habits stuck (with occasional lapses), and the weight loss has slowed (now some 12-13 pounds less than when I started), but it seems that lately I've had a Malcolm Gladwell moment - the "tipping point" of noticeability of weight loss.

Of course, some of the suits that I've worn lately had been bought when I was some 25 lbs. heavier than I am now, though most of them had been altered at least once (some need it again!).



Holdfast said:


> upr - your recent weight loss is super-impressive!


----------



## jst

Anyway, it is much easier to buy a suit then loss ones weight!!


----------



## suitandtieguy

First outing for a new suit today... quite a bit different in cut/style to the suits I usually wear, but I like a bit of variety.

The MOP buttons are more striking than I thought, but that just means the jacket will double nicely as a summer blazer. 

[/quote]

I think your my hero!!!
Your style and colour sense never ceases to amaze. Not only do you dress beautifully but you manage to do it without playing it safe and yet still look outstandingly elegant. Checking what you are wearing is one of the highlights of my following fashion. Right up with GQ.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## alex87tkd

Holdfast : How do you do it? Superb outfit once again!


----------



## SCOTLANDtheBRAVE

navy cesare attolini suit
spread collar purple label horizontal stripe navy shirt
kiton light blue/red patterned tie

paul smith socks
ferragamo shoes

sexy


----------



## upr_crust

*Three stripes in oue ensemble - whatever was I thinking . . .*

. . . the jury is still out on whether or not it works.

Ah, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained . . .


----------



## alex87tkd

^^^ Three stripes is brave, but IMO, you nailed it!


----------



## Jovan

Very '60s style. I think the narrower lapels need a narrower tie, however. Details on the suit?


----------



## Mannix

SCOTLANDtheBRAVE said:


> navy cesare attolini suit
> spread collar purple label horizontal stripe navy shirt
> kiton light blue/red patterned tie
> 
> paul smith socks
> ferragamo shoes
> 
> *sexy*


How do _we_ know?


----------



## mysharona

upr_crust said:


> . . . the jury is still out on whether or not it works.
> 
> Ah, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained . . .


Upr-
While I generally adhere to the 2-stripe rule, you have done an excellent job of pairing stripes in difference of scale. If I didn't see a picture I'd say "pish-posh," but this looks neither studied or sloppy. Very nicely done.


----------



## mysharona

I was leading a sales training session at our manufacturing facility today; this picture was snapped by a colleague at the end of the workday as we headed to our cars. I know I'm probably overwearing this jacket as of late, but I'm in a district position that constantly thrusts me into different venues, and after getting it back from my tailor after a multi-seasonal sebatical I'm enjoying making up for lost time.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Keep fighting to have my HP back, but still having time to a visit, and see how great you look, guys



AlanC said:


> VS Montecristi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB linen-cotton shirt
> Anderson & Sheppard tie
> Liberty braces
> Pantherella socks
> Alden spectators


Great ensemble, Alan. You always look terrific.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> *Borrelli* wool/cash/angora jacket
> *Borrelli* cooton shirt
> *Loro Piana* cashmere tie
> *Altea* silk pocket square
> *hickey* cotton chinos
> *John Lobb* suede derbies


Nice to have you back, Mr Moo. That ps looks wonderful

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . the photos have convinced me that it's much too big as currently configured.
> 
> Hope that at least the colour/pattern mix is of interest . . .


That shirt is beautiful, UC, As well as the shoes. You're shinning 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> upr - your recent weight loss is super-impressive!
> 
> First outing for a new suit today... quite a bit different in cut/style to the suits I usually wear, but I like a bit of variety.
> 
> The MOP buttons are more striking than I thought, but that just means the jacket will double nicely as a summer blazer.


Just fine, H. I also have a blazer with that kind of buttons (or much alike) and I think they had something

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . the jury is still out on whether or not it works.
> 
> Ah, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained . . .


One of the finest of your latest looks. really all goes along

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I was leading a sales training session at our manufacturing facility today; this picture was snapped by a colleague at the end of the workday as we headed to our cars. I know I'm probably overwearing this jacket as of late, but I'm in a district position that constantly thrusts me into different venues, and after getting it back from my tailor after a multi-seasonal sebatical I'm enjoying making up for lost time.


You look good. Very few would look so sharp at the end of the day, MS

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*As much as it would amuse me to hear you say "pish-posh", I am glad . . .*

. . . that yesterday's attire met with your approval :icon_smile_wink:.

You looked good yesterday as well, especially after a full day's work - I am usually a sweaty mess in this season by the end of any working day. Arghhhhh . . . .



mysharona said:


> Upr-
> While I generally adhere to the 2-stripe rule, you have done an excellent job of pairing stripes in difference of scale. If I didn't see a picture I'd say "pish-posh," but this looks neither studied or sloppy. Very nicely done.


----------



## upr_crust

*Excellent to see you back Alan, and an excellent summer ensemble . . .*

. . . if I see any more people on this site in spectator shoes, I may have to go out and buy a pair!



AlanC said:


> VS Montecristi
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB linen-cotton shirt
> Anderson & Sheppard tie
> Liberty braces
> Pantherella socks
> Alden spectators


----------



## upr_crust

*An interesting variation in your suit wardrobe, holdfast . . .*

. . . the MOP buttons are, as you said, quite striking, but with your wardrobe, I am sure you need variety of detailing.

I tried on a BB Fitzgerald suit (also with narrow lapels) yesterday - it suited me rather better than I had imagined it might (the weight loss may have something to do with this). The fact that it was a navy suit with bold, widely spaced stripes may have also had an influence on my opinion (I have a weakness for suiting in that sort of patterning).



Holdfast said:


> First outing for a new suit today... quite a bit different in cut/style to the suits I usually wear, but I like a bit of variety.
> 
> The MOP buttons are more striking than I thought, but that just means the jacket will double nicely as a summer blazer.


----------



## upr_crust

*As always, Lisbon, your good opinion . . .*

. . . is of great interest to me - glad that you liked the look.



themanfromlisbon said:


> One of the finest of your latest looks. really all goes along
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I was leading a sales training session at our manufacturing facility today; this picture was snapped by a colleague at the end of the workday as we headed to our cars. I know I'm probably overwearing this jacket as of late, but I'm in a district position that constantly thrusts me into different venues, and after getting it back from my tailor after a multi-seasonal sebatical I'm enjoying making up for lost time.


Looking good.. I like the coat, I would not apologize for wearing it too often!!


----------



## DocHolliday

Stock photo of hat and sunglasses:










Today's sunglasses actually have black frames, but they're the same model, so you get the gist.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


> Stock photo of hat and sunglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's sunglasses actually have black frames, but they're the same model, so you get the gist.


Great stuff, Doc. Like specially the top side

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Still struggling...*

...with Hp. But still doing my best to be present.
Today, not so hot, yet a very sunny day, Can't wait to go to the beach, in Algarve. Soon, I hope...


























Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ... it seems that lately I've had a Malcolm Gladwell moment - the "tipping point" of noticeability of weight loss.


From my own experience of weight loss, this definitely happens. It's very satisfying when it suddenly starts showing! :aportnoy:



suitandtieguy said:


> I think your my hero!!!
> Your style and colour sense never ceases to amaze. Not only do you dress beautifully but you manage to do it without playing it safe and yet still look outstandingly elegant. Checking what you are wearing is one of the highlights of my following fashion. Right up with GQ.





alex87tkd said:


> Holdfast : How do you do it? Superb outfit once again!


Too kind, fellas. Thanks.



upr_crust said:


> . . . the jury is still out on whether or not it works.
> 
> Ah, well, nothing ventured, nothing gained . . .


I like the colour palette of these choices a lot.



Jovan said:


> Very '60s style. I think the narrower lapels need a narrower tie, however. Details on the suit?


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece.

As for the tie, yep, you're right & I felt that myself but as I said on SF's equivalent thread, I can't justify buying a whole new set of ties just for a couple of jackets. Still, someone there suggested trying knit ties with it, since they're narrower anyway, and that struck me as a clever idea.



upr_crust said:


> I tried on a BB Fitzgerald suit (also with narrow lapels) yesterday - it suited me rather better than I had imagined it might (the weight loss may have something to do with this).


If you're around a weight plateau now, go for it!



DocHolliday said:


> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/jadeb_/waywbluewindopfull-final.jpg


Really dig that jacket Doc.

Seeing red today...


----------



## mysharona

Vic, Hold, and Doc.... I love the looks!


----------



## mysharona

Doc..... details on the lovely jacket?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni shirt
JS pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Holdfast proves that Black Fleece is wearable and there isn't so much as a peep. Weird.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...with Hp. But still doing my best to be present.
> Today, not so hot, yet a very sunny day, Can't wait to go to the beach, in Algarve. Soon, I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Great jacket. Spectators really look great.:thumbs-up:


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Seeing red today...


Audacious, impudent and perfect. I would never have the (fill in the blank) to put it together.


----------



## jst

Three types of stripe are bold but look quite nice. Congratulation. And you were definitely right on suit size. The size of dark suit is better for you.


----------



## Cary Grant

Doc and V- noce summer shoes! And lurve the whole look, Doc.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Vic, Hold, and Doc.... I love the looks!


Thanks MS 
And you are my 500 post, lol. so, thank again, you are very kind.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Great jacket. Spectators really look great.:thumbs-up:


Thanks GM. I think they really look good. And very comfortable too. Worth the price.
And when will we hear from you?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Doc and V- noce summer shoes! And lurve the whole look, Doc.


Thanks CG.
And where have you been?

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket: BB (part of suit)
Shirt: CK
Tie: Ivy Crew
PS: T. Harris London
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Kuppenheimer
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: AE Brewster
Yacht-Master watch by Rolex
Persol sunglasses


----------



## CuffDaddy

DocHolliday said:


>


I never comment in this thread, but that combo is so good, I just have to say "bravo."


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Today


Nice colours.

Lovely morning; but the meeting from Hell in the afternoon... glad it's the end of the day now!


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Nice colours.


Thanks! Nice spectators!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Two points - one minor - one not so much*



mysharona said:


>


First, let me say that's a nice jacket, and I like the definite contrast of the tie and the nice injection of color with the blue shirt.

However, the sleeves are just a bit too short for my taste. It seems to me they should hit about where the shirt sleeves do, and they in turn should be about 1/2" or so longer than that. Otherwise, the jacket seems to fit you well, although the proof would be in the buttoning.

Now for the controversial: You have performed the three-roll-two to perfection, IMO. But I can't let that rest, unfortunately. I just can't get into making a two-button coat out of a three. If I want a two-button, that's what I get. When I get a three-button, I won't "torture" it into a two. I believe that it distorts the lay of the collar and lapel, against what the designer/maker intended. Besides, the sight of that superfluous buttonhole in the otherwise lovely curve of the lapel, producing a jarring, asymmetrical appearance, is an ornament of which I can't see the point. Why not put the collar up too and roll or push up the sleeves a bit to further "customize" the coat?


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> First, let me say that's a nice jacket, and I like the definite contrast of the tie and the nice injection of color with the blue shirt.
> 
> However, the sleeves are just a bit too short for my taste. It seems to me they should hit about where the shirt sleeves do, and they in turn should be about 1/2" or so longer than that. Otherwise, the jacket seems to fit you well, although the proof would be in the buttoning.
> 
> Now for the controversial: You have performed the three-roll-two to perfection, IMO. But I can't let that rest, unfortunately. I just can't get into making a two-button coat out of a three. If I want a two-button, that's what I get. When I get a three-button, I won't "torture" it into a two. I believe that it distorts the lay of the collar and lapel, against what the designer/maker intended. Besides, the sight of that superfluous buttonhole in the otherwise lovely curve of the lapel, producing a jarring, asymmetrical appearance, is an ornament of which I can't see the point. Why not put the collar up too and roll or push up the sleeves a bit to further "customize" the coat?


As for the minor: I agree, not necessarily with the length you mentioned, but somewhere halfway in between. When I bought the jacket the sleeves were slightly longer on my arms (I've broadened a bit up top), and my tailor didn't want to lengthen my sleeves because he said in the cotton medium, I'd never be able to fully press out the crease. I'm getting ready to tell him to do it anyway and let me take my chances, as the shortness is slightly irritating. 
As for the controversial: I used to favor three buttons more, so that's what I bought. Now I prefer a 2. Since the recent rise in popularity of the 3-2 roll, I decided to give it a go. Some love it, some don't, but it doesn't bother me on this jacket and it's been complimented more often than not. I do, however, respect your opinion and appreciate your response.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
KS belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

kitonbrioni said:


> Prada sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> KS belt
> Kiton pant
> Armani socks
> JL bluchers
> Gucci cologne
> Piaget watch


Beautiful Lobbs.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

mysharona said:


> Beautiful Lobbs.


Yes. Very. Quite a contrast to the alligator Guccis in the previous post.


----------



## upr_crust

*Unplugged - casual for a warm humid day . . .*

. . . a first outing for the shirt (Lewin, linen), the socks, and the shoes (BB, from the current sale, both)


----------



## mysharona

upr_crust said:


>


Love the socks and shoes


----------



## gman-17

*In compelte violation of the thread's title*

I wore this a few weeks back to my daughter's 8th grade graduation.

I was one of the few men in a tie, coult not believe it.

I have shown the jacket before but I wanted everyone to see I took your advice and went with a darker tie. I like it.


----------



## gman-17

*Ok this is a bit of a teaser*

More to follow on this next week in a seperate thread.

Tuesday was a very special day for me. I went up to Wisconsin to meet some new friends. Here is what I was wearing for the meeting.









BTW, thanks Holdfast for the tip - Loro Piana polos are fantastic.










Apologies for the hiruste nature of the beast, what can you do? My new (1940s) Breitling with Cordovan band. It really isn't the best timepiece in the world but it is tres cool.

Here is a bit of a teaser as to where the story really begins>










See you next week.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . a first outing for the shirt (Lewin, linen), the socks, and the shoes (BB, from the current sale, both)


Agree with Sharona on the socks and shoes, but what are you thinking with that pen?  :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## upr_crust

*Thankjs for the compliment on the socks/shoes, but . . .*

. . . the pen in my pocket was a sign of my inner geek-dom :icon_smile_wink:. (I am paid to be in IT, after all, though happily, most of the time I don't look it.)



gman-17 said:


> Agree with Sharona on the socks and shoes, but what are you thinking with that pen?  :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## DocHolliday

Gman, very nice shot of the family. Congrats to your daughter and her well-dressed dad.

The tie was my grandfather's, so I'm guessing it has a few years on it. Still has a bit of its original tag. No keeper, so it does as it wants. I like it, though I couldn't tell you what color it is.




























File pic:










Sunglasses are same model, black frames.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . a first outing for the shirt (Lewin, linen), the socks, and the shoes (BB, from the current sale, both)


UC, everything looks very good. TM Lewin is perhaps the best shop, because the quality and pattern are always higher than the price. And the shoes/socks are great. I'm a special fan of argyles.

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Hitting the North Carolina Mountains this weekend, leaving as soon as the workday is over. Dressing a little playfully today. Not shaving. This is my "ready to go" look.
Today:
Jacket: Linen/cotton, Milton's clothing cupboard
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: vintage Christian Dior
Tie clip: Vintage Swank colt revolver clip
Belt: American Eagle
Trousers: Claiborne
Chelsea Boots: Florsheim Imperial
Watch: "Arkitekt" chronograph by Fossil


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . a first outing for the shirt (Lewin, linen), the socks, and the shoes (BB, from the current sale, both)


Nice items, all.



gman-17 said:


> I wore this a few weeks back to my daughter's 8th grade graduation.
> 
> I was one of the few men in a tie, coult not believe it.
> 
> I have shown the jacket before but I wanted everyone to see I took your advice and went with a darker tie. I like it.


Congratulations to your daughter, and the jacket looks great with the rest of that outfit. Nice work!



DocHolliday said:


> ...I like it, though I couldn't tell you what color it is.


On my monitor, a very primary red. 

Lazy Friday...


----------



## davemx66

DocHolliday said:


> Gman, very nice shot of the family. Congrats to your daughter and her well-dressed dad.
> 
> The tie was my grandfather's, so I'm guessing it has a few years on it. Still has a bit of its original tag. No keeper, so it does as it wants. I like it, though I couldn't tell you what color it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File pic:
> 
> Sunglasses are same model, black frames.


Pure sprezzatura !!!


----------



## mysharona

davemx66 said:


> Pure sprezzatura !!!


indeed!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
MD belt
Incotex pant
Brioni socks
JV sneakers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*More humidity and heat, more casual attire . . .*

. . . the polo is new - yet another acquisition from the BB sale.


----------



## domenico

*Look nice*

:icon_smile::icon_smile_big:


themanfromlisbon said:


> ...with Hp. But still doing my best to be present.
> Today, not so hot, yet a very sunny day, Can't wait to go to the beach, in Algarve. Soon, I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


----------



## gman-17

DocHolliday said:


> Gman, very nice shot of the family. Congrats to your daughter and her well-dressed dad.
> 
> The tie was my grandfather's, so I'm guessing it has a few years on it. Still has a bit of its original tag. No keeper, so it does as it wants. I like it, though I couldn't tell you what color it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File pic:
> 
> Sunglasses are same model, black frames.


Very nice Jacket Doc.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Hitting the North Carolina Mountains this weekend, leaving as soon as the workday is over. Dressing a little playfully today. Not shaving. This is my "ready to go" look.
> Today:
> Jacket: Linen/cotton, Milton's clothing cupboard
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: vintage Christian Dior
> Tie clip: Vintage Swank colt revolver clip
> Belt: American Eagle
> Trousers: Claiborne
> Chelsea Boots: Florsheim Imperial
> Watch: "Arkitekt" chronograph by Fossil


Sharona,

A serious mix of styles which you do very well. Boots, belt and watch. :thumbs-up: I didn't even see the texture of the jacket!!!!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some Comments*

UPR- Those shoes are fantastic (the brown suede-can you pm me details-price and model?). You really do look like you're slimming down a lot lately, keep it up, looks great

HOLD- Love the new jacket/suit cut. Very PG inspired. Looks very good on you.

DOC- Again, great color on those suede shoes and I love the way your grandfather's tie pops that outfit!

Gman- Congrats! I just graduated my class this year, who have been the best I've ever taught...then thought about how quickly my daughter turned one, asked my wife what the hell we're gonna do when she turns 18 and leaves, and she told me we'll cry like babies and then get over it...lol...I expect detailed notes in four years. You look great BTW, and hope you had happy hunting!

MS- I like the 3 roll 2 look, especially on that jacket where you notice the buttonhole. What I don't like is that ciggy hangin from your right hand...quit that blasted stuff!

Been missing posting and even following this thread the last few weeks, its been quite a hectic 2 weeks. Now that I'm off for the next 73 days (aside from a few weeks of summer conference work) I'll have a bit more time to follow!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
MD belt
McQueen pant
Pantherella socks
Gucci boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Now that I'm off for the next 73 days...


Sometimes I envy teachers......

(then I remember the nature of the work, and thank my lucky stars!)

Mind you, I was teaching myself today, on a course I run with a friend. A very hot & muggy day, but at least the linen helped:


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Also a touch of linen today, plus cheap M&S linen suit in stone (yes, I am too cheap to have the belt loops removed), new T.M. Lewin attached collar bengal stripe shirt, silk tie, vintage amber & lucite cufflinks, plain silk handkerchief, orange barathea braces. With mid tan shoes and orange, blue and tan striped socks.


----------



## rgrossicone

A few pics from the past few weeks...one pair are from Father's Day, the other my daughter's first birthday party. More casual than anything, but hopefully you'll enjoy!


----------



## mysharona

Anthony Jordan said:


>


Great summer looks, guys. Very nice.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> MS- I like the 3 roll 2 look, especially on that jacket where you notice the buttonhole. *What I don't like is that ciggy hangin from your right hand...quit that blasted stuff! *


I know, I know...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
RLP tie
NM pocket-square
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gman-17

kitonbrioni said:


> Oxxford suit
> Brioni shirt
> RLP tie
> NM pocket-square
> NM belt
> Brioni socks
> JL bluchers
> DV cologne
> Piaget watch


From a guy with such fantastic taste in shoes--I am very glad you like my thread. Merci.


----------



## Brideshead

Some great summer choices gents.

I am sporting a bit of linen today - vintage Kenzo Homme navy blazer, with Polo RL chambray bd, Bruno St Hilaire pale beige stripe trousers and my favourite AE loafers. Last time I wore the blazer I adopted a small buttonhole: not today I regret.



















I can't get used to the 'heatwave', having just got back from Slovenia where it rained most days for a week!


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


Dayum those pants are sweet...lol


----------



## mysharona

Today: MTM Blazer by Konen
Lifetime collar shirt by Tommy Hilfiger
Silk tie by Tango
PS by Randa for Neiman Marcus
Trousers by BB
Belt by Trafalgar
Socks by Merona
Shoes by AE
Watch by Longines


----------



## Holdfast

Hot & humid again today...


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Dressed for rather cooler and wetter weather than we actually had...

Vintage 4x2 d/b
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar double-cuff shirt
Vintage Gieves & Hawkes tie
Vintage double-oval faux amber cufflinks
Hackett quartered pocket square (not sure about the wisdom of this choice, but there you go...)

[^^Gentlemen, liking the red trousers and pink striped tie in particular today]


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Nocona belt
RR jeans
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Armani cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> Hot & humid again today...


This is perfect HF...one of my favorites of yours. :aportnoy:


----------



## anglophile23

Has an Apparel Arts images come to life?



Holdfast said:


> Hot & humid again today...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Anthony Jordan said:


> Also a touch of linen today, plus cheap M&S linen suit in stone (yes, I am too cheap to have the belt loops removed), new T.M. Lewin attached collar bengal stripe shirt, silk tie, vintage amber & lucite cufflinks, plain silk handkerchief, orange barathea braces. With mid tan shoes and orange, blue and tan striped socks.


That's nice. Excelent choice of colours, AJ

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> A few pics from the past few weeks...one pair are from Father's Day, the other my daughter's first birthday party. More casual than anything, but hopefully you'll enjoy!


The child makes the picture beautiful  . You're cheating, RG:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Brideshead said:


> Some great summer choices gents.
> 
> I am sporting a bit of linen today - vintage Kenzo Homme navy blazer, with Polo RL chambray bd, Bruno St Hilaire pale beige stripe trousers and my favourite AE loafers. Last time I wore the blazer I adopted a small buttonhole: not today I regret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get used to the 'heatwave', having just got back from Slovenia where it rained most days for a week!


Lovely loafers, B.
Here, we are having a summer/wuinter/summer days

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Hot & humid again today...


Here too. Nobody's understanding the weather.
Great look, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Linen Time*

The weather is changing everyday (rain/no rain/ rain/ no rain), but always warm




























Cheers

V


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Cream cotton v-neck jumper by John Smedley
Loose jeans with denim belt detail ( . . ?) by DKNY Jeans
Oriental patterned tie by Liberty
Sunglasses by Gucci
Bag by Sak & Co


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Cheers
> 
> V


I love those shoes, Vic. Details?


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Konen blazer
Geoffrey Beene shirt
vintage Christian Dior tie
vintage gold tie pin with tiger's eye cabochon
Trafalgar belt
trousers by Perry Ellis
Merona socks
Polo RL shoes
Ray Ban sunglasses
(Special appearance by my personal assisitant master Benjamin)


----------



## nick.mccann

I'm still working on my style and matching colors. Please excuse the horrible quality of my photo's, I haven't bought a new camera yet so I use my phone.


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> This is perfect HF...one of my favorites of yours. :aportnoy:





anglophile23 said:


> Has an Apparel Arts images come to life?


Thanks fellas - the trousers are a bit baggy, so I'm going to use Apparel Arts as my excuse... 



themanfromlisbon said:


> Here too. Nobody's understanding the weather.


It's brutally hot & humid still, and forecast to only get hotter.



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3675406832_2e55b97bfa_o.jpg


Really liking that tie.



Wet Chinchilla said:


> Cream cotton v-neck jumper by John Smedley


Smedley make some nice jumpers.

Perhaps a controversial choice of black shoes with a (off-)white suit...


----------



## upr_crust

*Simple and casual, almost to the point of stupidity, I fear . . .*

. . . something about heat and humidity dampens my ardour for dressing well in a terrible manner.


----------



## sdjordan

DocHolliday said:


> Stock photo of hat and sunglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's sunglasses actually have black frames, but they're the same model, so you get the gist.


I am in love with this jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
testoni penny loafers
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## trailer36

Boss was in town today and I had some meetings in Harrisburg:


----------



## Jovan

Holdfast said:


> Thanks fellas - the trousers are a bit baggy, so I'm going to use Apparel Arts as my excuse...
> 
> It's brutally hot & humid still, and forecast to only get hotter.
> 
> Really liking that tie.
> 
> Smedley make some nice jumpers.
> 
> Perhaps a controversial choice of black shoes with a (off-)white suit...


Yeah, I have to say that brown wingtips or dirty bucs would have worked better IMO. But everything else is great. Another AA image come to life! No need to make excuses for full cut trousers by the way -- I have room for them in my wardrobe right next to the tapered ones and like both.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wet Chinchilla said:


> Cream cotton v-neck jumper by John Smedley
> Loose jeans with denim belt detail ( . . ?) by DKNY Jeans
> Oriental patterned tie by Liberty
> Sunglasses by Gucci
> Bag by Sak & Co


Not my style - I'm older and more conservative, if I may say so - but yet vey nice to see

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I love those shoes, Vic. Details?


Those shoes are handmade portuguese shoes Mack james, from portuguese shoemaker Carlos Santos, and are really very good.
Carlos Santos is making shoes to some of the finest stores, like Marc Guyot, in Paris (you may read it here: )

Here, two more pictures








~










Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> It's brutally hot & humid still, and forecast to only get hotter.
> 
> Really liking that tie.
> 
> Perhaps a controversial choice of black shoes with a (off-)white suit...


Thanks H. And you really look like being in the West Indies Summer. Very nice,

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . something about heat and humidity dampens my ardour for dressing well in a terrible manner.


But you really look very elegant, UC

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

trailer36 said:


> Boss was in town today and I had some meetings in Harrisburg:


Looking very good. Everything goes nice together. I specially like the shoes and the tie/shirt combo

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

nick.mccann said:


> I'm still working on my style and matching colors. Please excuse the horrible quality of my photo's, I haven't bought a new camera yet so I use my phone.


Nick...a nice casual look...so casual the boxers are still on the floor! LOL:icon_smile_big:...pants fit you really well.


----------



## Cardinals5

Holdfast said:


> Perhaps a controversial choice of black shoes with a (off-)white suit...


I think the black shoes work well with this suit - kind of a Southern look where you see seersucker dressed up with black shoes and belt.


----------



## Cardinals5

upr_crust said:


> . . . something about heat and humidity dampens my ardour for dressing well in a terrible manner.


Upr, fantastic collar roll.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you - it was the luck of the draw . . .*

. . . that day at Brooks Bros. (a non-iron shirt - the relative stiffness of the fabric seems to help the roll).



Cardinals5 said:


> Upr, fantastic collar roll.


----------



## Clovis

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking very good. Everything goes nice together. I specially like the shoes and the tie/shirt combo
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Yes I agree .. Very Well Done!


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> . . . something about heat and humidity dampens my ardour for dressing well in a terrible manner.


You look really trim there. How much have you lost? I'm guessing you're a 36-inch waist now?


----------



## hockeyinsider

trailer36 said:


> Boss was in town today and I had some meetings in Harrisburg:


What type of chinos are those? They are very tampered.


----------



## Brideshead

Gentlemen, may I ask about wearing linen for business? How does it stand up on a warm day? Do you need, as I have seen Will sometimes propose, to change at lunchtime?!

Thanks

B


----------



## LD111134

*I haven't posted to WAYWT in aeons...*


Sorry for the large-sized photos!
Canali charcoal brown 3-button SB suit
Paul Frederik ecru linen-silk-cotton notched lapel postboy vest
Brooks Brothers white cotton pocket square with brown trim
Charles Tyrwhitt Sea Island quality cornflower blue/forest green/white multi-striped shirt
Richel lime green woven silk necktie
J. Jeffrey Taylor (a jewelry/glassware shop in Fish Creek, Wisconsin) ceramic navy/rust/aqua pattern cufflinks
Brietling Colt Automatic stainless steel watch (just noticed that I needed to move the date to the 1st of the month...my bad)
Jos. A. Bank brown socks with grey lattice pattern
AE chili Hastings wholecut shoes


----------



## Holdfast

Brideshead said:


> Gentlemen, may I ask about wearing linen for business? How does it stand up on a warm day? Do you need, as I have seen Will sometimes propose, to change at lunchtime?!


I'm sure Will has his tongue firmly inserted in his cheek if he says that!

It stands up fine - some wrinkling of course, but nothing disastrous.



LD111134 said:


> ...


Very bold combo!

Even hotter temperatures today...


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Very bold combo!


Thanks, Holdfast, and I compliment you on the "Our Man in Havana" look today! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Have you been peeking in my closet? my waistbands?*

Hockeyinsider,

Do you have the "guess your weight" concession at the local county fair? Your estimation of my current waist size is right on the money - I can only hope that, for your sake, that this uncanny accuracy is not practiced on your wife (assuming that you have one) - you might find your skull in an unfortunate union with a cast-iron skillet :icon_smile_wink:.

As for weight loss since posting on AAAC, I would say somewhere between 10 and 15 pounds. As for weight reduction from my highest weight, somewhere between 25 and 30 pounds (my Polo double-breasted suits were bought while I was at that weight - hence the screams of "too big" in this very thread, when last I posted pictures of the black one, screams that I may well heed, and de-accession said suits to the local charity shop).

Depending on the circumstances of my life currently, we will see if my weight will go much lower than it is now (another 10 lbs. would be medically ideal, but the cost of re-tailoring even the "thin" clothes might impoverish me :icon_smile.



hockeyinsider said:


> You look really trim there. How much have you lost? I'm guessing you're a 36-inch waist now?


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's mostly cloudy and a bit cool, with showers expected, so I toned down the summer colors. Also, I just bought this buttondown and wanted to wear it. I even did up the collar buttons for you guys.




























Stock photo of the ballast:










Sunglasses today are the same style, but with black frames.


----------



## LD111134

^^^^^
Very nice, Doc. What's the provenance of the sport coat? I love the windowpane combined with the patch pockets. 

Who made the shades? I used to wear Maui Jims but I reverted to RayBans because I either lose or beat the hell out of my sunglasses (skiing, driving, etc.).


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Rather poor quality pictures today (these were the best of a bad bunch):










Ravi suit, 1 button notch, MoP buttons










Charles Tyrwhitt blue shadow(?) stripe shirt on white ground
Pakeman Catto & Carter wine foulard tie
Turnbull & Asser spotted handkerchief
Vintage(ish) silver tie slide
Vintage carved Mother of Pearl cufflinks










Wine boxcloth braces (Thurston)
Twin forward-pleat trousers with fishmouth back

--------------

A definite thumbs-up for the seersucker jacket, Holdfast!


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> Hockeyinsider,
> 
> Do you have the "guess your weight" concession at the local county fair? Your estimation of my current waist size is right on the money - I can only hope that, for your sake, that this uncanny accuracy is not practiced on your wife (assuming that you have one) - you might find your skull in an unfortunate union with a cast-iron skillet :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> As for weight loss since posting on AAAC, I would say somewhere between 10 and 15 pounds. As for weight reduction from my highest weight, somewhere between 25 and 30 pounds (my Polo double-breasted suits were bought while I was at that weight - hence the screams of "too big" in this very thread, when last I posted pictures of the black one, screams that I may well heed, and de-accession said suits to the local charity shop).
> 
> Depending on the circumstances of my life currently, we will see if my weight will go much lower than it is now (another 10 lbs. would be medically ideal, but the cost of re-tailoring even the "thin" clothes might impoverish me :icon_smile.


What has been your regiment to lose the pounds? I was always a 33.75-inch waist when I was athletic, but I haven't worked out much the last year or so -- other than evening walks. Combined with food I would have never ate before, I am now about a 35-inch waist. I'd like to drop 10 pounds. I was always 155, but right now I'm 168-170.


----------



## upr_crust

*The regimen was simple . . .*

The last ten-pound drop came about as a result of my brother (who was in danger of becoming a type-2 diabetic) dropping some 80 pounds by reducing the number of processed carbs in his diet. I switched from sandwiches to salads at lunch, and stayed away from snacks during the day, and, with my regular exercise regimen (70 minutes a session stationary bike, four times a week), 10 pounds took about six months to lose.

I've kept at it (more or less - the exercise is the same, my adherence to salads for lunch not so much), and with the exigencies of my life (life is a bit stressful of late), I am continuing to slowly lose weight.



hockeyinsider said:


> What has been your regiment to lose the pounds? I was always a 33.75-inch waist when I was athletic, but I haven't worked out much the last year or so -- other than evening walks. Combined with food I would have never ate before, I am now about a 35-inch waist. I'd like to drop 10 pounds. I was always 155, but right now I'm 168-170.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
TB belt
Prada pant
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Tommy cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*More simple and casual, though a shade less than yesterday . . .*

. . . still warm and humid here in NYC.


----------



## trailer36

hockeyinsider said:


> What type of chinos are those? They are very tampered.


these are actually lands end original fit non-iron chinos. best fitting chinos i have ever worn. and even better, they are $25!


----------



## weckl

upr_crust said:


> . . . still warm and humid here in NYC.


Great shoes and belt. What are they?


----------



## upr_crust

*And the answer is . . .*

The belt is Polo, via Syms, and the shoes are Barney's house brand (Italian made - no manufacturer's name), and were bought at one of Barney's warehouse sales several years ago.



weckl said:


> Great shoes and belt. What are they?


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> I'm sure Will has his tongue firmly inserted in his cheek if he says that!
> 
> It stands up fine - some wrinkling of course, but nothing disastrous.
> 
> Very bold combo!
> 
> Even hotter temperatures today...


Holdfast,

This is not my favorite, but you always mix it up and really hang it out there, which I completely applaud. I don't have your confidence. You had me fooled, I thought it was going to be a full seersucker suit. Having lived in the Southern U.S. for a period of time you get a warm feeling about those. The shirt is great. Linen, correct? (My only objection is the trouser--but my critique is probably off the mark.)


----------



## anglophile23

Nice, is seersucker common in the UK or a rarity?



Holdfast said:


> I'm sure Will has his tongue firmly inserted in his cheek if he says that!
> 
> It stands up fine - some wrinkling of course, but nothing disastrous.
> 
> Very bold combo!
> 
> Even hotter temperatures today...


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking very good. Everything goes nice together. I specially like the shoes and the tie/shirt combo
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


+1. Immaculate fit on everything. Nice work, Trailer. I love the slightly askew tie knot.

Today I was off.
Chic casual.
Shirt: vintage Countess Mara
Jeans: Gap
Slide buckle belt (not shown): J. Crew
Florsheim Imperial chelsea boots
My old trusty beat to hell early 90's Rolex sub. I have worn it at the beach, diving, slammed it into countless doorways and done landscaping in it. It has served me well.
My beaded bracelets, which I wear with everything.


----------



## Jovan

mysharona said:


>


Have you got the Captain in you? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> Florsheim Imperial chelsea boots


Great boots! I also love the beer bottle and TP! For a man with kids, you still seem to live the frat lifestyle...I am terrifically jealous!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## trailer36

Snappin' necks and cashin' checks in my sweet cube.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Jacket: Oxxford, wool
Shirt: Missoni, cotton
Tie: Robert Talbott, knit, navy
Pocket Square: Altea, silk
Pants: Zanella, wool, grey
Shoes: Alfred Sargent for TRL, calf leather


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Great look Trailer!*

Great, great look...and welcome to this site!!!



trailer36 said:


> Snappin' necks and cashin' checks in my sweet cube.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> Holdfast,
> 
> This is not my favorite, but you always mix it up and really hang it out there, which I completely applaud. I don't have your confidence. You had me fooled, I thought it was going to be a full seersucker suit. Having lived in the Southern U.S. for a period of time you get a warm feeling about those. The shirt is great. Linen, correct? (My only objection is the trouser--but my critique is probably off the mark.)


Shirt's actually cotton, though in an end-on-end fabric, or whatever the technical term is, which gives it a nice texture.



anglophile23 said:


> Nice, is seersucker common in the UK or a rarity?


Very rare. Loud boating blazers are relatively more common though, esp. near water, and this seersucker jacket just about slides into that leery category. Sort of.

Weather's just too hot to dress smartly today...


----------



## djoblong

*First post... Casual Thursday?*


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Holdfast - like the seersucker, I must get mine out, or have I said that already?

Mr Moo - I like that jacket very much, although weren't you sweltering?

Trailer36 - again a handsome jacket, I wouldn't have thought to pair it with light trousers but you carry it off very well. Great PS & tie combination as well. finally, may I ask what the shoes are?

I have got to try and persuade SWMBO to take my photographs for me...










Another Ravi suit, this time d/b 6x2 in a wool/silk mix, MoP buttons, with fishmouth back double forward pleat trousers as before. I like it generally, but the lapels look a little weedy to me
Tyrwhitt shirt again (about 5 years younger than yesterday's, though) - blue graph paper check
Printed silk tie, with small blue, grey and white diamonds
Grey silk pocket handkerchief
Pale grey barathea braces









Vintage ruby glass cufflinks (in a rhodium-plated mount?)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Lorenzini shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
LM boots
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

trailer36 said:


> Snappin' necks and cashin' checks in my sweet cube.


This is super cool! But don't you think that jacket is a bit heavy for the beginning of July? Nice watch band, it's like the NATO strap used by James Bond in Dr. No through You Only Live Twice. :aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear when anticipating monsoon season . . .*

. . . a prescient thing, as I was caught in the rain twice today - once directly after having my boots shined .

Ah, well, then . . .


----------



## trailer36

Mannix said:


> This is super cool! But don't you think that jacket is a bit heavy for the beginning of July? Nice watch band, it's like the NATO strap used by James Bond in Dr. No through You Only Live Twice. :aportnoy:


Thanks man, that is actually the reason I got the strap. I love James Bond and I see you do too. A huge Bond/watch enthusiast told me that the strap Connery actually uses has a thin, red pinstripe between the black and grey. He says a company is making them soon and they are the authentic NATO strap. Know anything about this?


----------



## alex87tkd

trailer36 said:


> Thanks man, that is actually the reason I got the strap. I love James Bond and I see you do too. A huge Bond/watch enthusiast told me that the strap Connery actually uses has a thin, red pinstripe between the black and grey. He says a company is making them soon and they are the authentic NATO strap. Know anything about this?


The google-foo came up with this.


----------



## gman-17

Mr. Moo said:


> Jacket: Oxxford, wool
> Shirt: Missoni, cotton
> Tie: Robert Talbott, knit, navy
> Pocket Square: Altea, silk
> Pants: Zanella, wool, grey
> Shoes: Alfred Sargent for TRL, calf leather


Mr. Moo :icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Shirt's actually cotton, though in an end-on-end fabric, or whatever the technical term is, which gives it a nice texture.
> 
> Very rare. Loud boating blazers are relatively more common though, esp. near water, and this seersucker jacket just about slides into that leery category. Sort of.
> 
> Weather's just too hot to dress smartly today...


Well Holdfast, I really liked that shirt. I have a linen shirt in a, somewhat, similar color but your shirt has given me inspiriation.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . still warm and humid here in NYC.


I like the UC tieless man. Looking pretty good. 
The shirt is very nice and the shoe have the usual ucshine 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

trailer36 said:


> Snappin' necks and cashin' checks in my sweet cube.


Perfect. There's no other word, though I agree with Mannix: think the coat is too heavy for beginning summer.

cheers

v


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . a prescient thing, as I was caught in the rain twice today - once directly after having my boots shined .
> 
> Ah, well, then . . .


First time we don not agree, UC: I really don't dig boots:icon_smile_big:.
But the rest is very nice, as usual

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mr. Moo said:


> Jacket: Oxxford, wool
> Shirt: Missoni, cotton
> Tie: Robert Talbott, knit, navy
> Pocket Square: Altea, silk
> Pants: Zanella, wool, grey
> Shoes: Alfred Sargent for TRL, calf leather


That's Mr. Moo. No need to say more, isn't it? 

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Suit by Paul Smith (tropical wool)
Shirt by Bristol, egyptian cotton
Tie by Countess Mara
P.S. by Randa for Belk's
Belt by Trafalgar
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes: Sanfords by AE
Watch by Panerai


----------



## mysharona

Jovan said:


> Have you got the Captain in you? :icon_smile_big:


Nope... just the Coors. 



rgrossicone said:


> Great boots! I also love the beer bottle and TP! For a man with kids, you still seem to live the frat lifestyle...I am terrifically jealous!:icon_smile_big:


The TP was partially meant to cover the beer. I guess the idea was a failure. The boy was at daycare and the wife at work... I guess my inner frat brother comes out when I'm alone. I had a lot to do that day, and this was a rare down moment.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Suit by Paul Smith (tropical wool)
> Shirt by Bristol, egyptian cotton
> Tie by Countess Mara
> P.S. by Randa for Belk's
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Socks by Old Navy
> Shoes: Sanfords by AE
> Watch by Panerai


Very nice combo, MS. Pretty.

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very nice combo, MS. Pretty.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks, Vic!


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Suit by Paul Smith (tropical wool)
> Shirt by Bristol, egyptian cotton
> Tie by Countess Mara
> P.S. by Randa for Belk's
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Socks by Old Navy
> Shoes: Sanfords by AE
> Watch by Panerai


Very jealous of the watch--someday. Nice combination and you know I like the shoes.

G


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


> Very jealous of the watch--someday. Nice combination and you know I like the shoes.
> 
> G


Thanks. I bought a great many of my watches when I was single and had started my own contracting business with a friend. The business got a very successful start, and rather than saving I made many frivolous purchases. I am glad that I have them now, but I lack the nest-egg. Oh well.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Thanks. I bought a great many of my watches when I was single and had started my own contracting business with a friend. The business got a very successful start, and rather than saving I made many frivolous purchases. I am glad that I have them now, but I lack the nest-egg. Oh well.


The indescretions of our youth--wish mine had led to purcahses of fine watches. Not a bad legacy.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Long time...*

...since wearing another suit


























Cheers

V.


----------



## upr_crust

*I hope to return to suits next week, but the weather this week was . . .*

. . . too warm, humid, and fraught with the chance of rain.

Here's yet more simple casual fare - hope that I've not bored you yet . . .


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> . . .


 This looks pretty good, except for that gig-line.


----------



## upr_crust

*Always nice to see you post, Lisbon . . .*

. . . and excellent tassels (though you suit looked a little large on you, if I may be so picayune to note - maybe I am not the only AAAC'er in "shrinking" mode . . . )



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...since wearing another suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
BJ belt
Borrelli pant
Zegna socks
BJ boot
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Srynerson

In celebration of my 1000th post, I thought that I'd finally make a post on the WAYWT thread and make it one appropriate for the holiday weekend. The suit is a "Las Olas" red, white & blue seersucker from Maus & Hoffman with the Gravati spectators I previously posted pics of in another thread, panama hat by Scala, and a Beau Ties Ltd. tie. (The shirt and cufflinks are from a source that will remain nameless.) I will emphasize that I did *not* choose the pose. The photographer insisted that I should put my foot up to better show off the shoes.


----------



## wingman

Srynerson said:


> I will emphasize that I did *not* choose the pose. The photographer insisted that I should put my foot up to better show off the shoes.


Glad you did. Always looking for a new display of a wingtip. BTW, the
shoes are stunning, as is the suit. Congratulations on 1,000 posts. Don't
know if I'll ever have that staying power!!


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice look- great shoes, and next time tell the photog you know better


----------



## Holdfast

Srynerson said:


> ... Gravati spectators... The photographer insisted that I should put my foot up to better show off the shoes.


And a very fun pair of shoes they are!


----------



## mysharona

Happy 4th! 
A bit of a recycled look today, but it works for the holiday! I just hate that I'm working! I envy those of you that can emulate Chicago and spend this saturday in the park.
Jacket: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Nautica
Tie: Izod
PS: Barbara Black
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Dockers city chinos
Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: Polo Ralph Lauren
Watch: Rolex


----------



## upr_crust

*Congrats on your 1000th post and thanks for posting it with photo . . .*

Your ensemble was quite striking - entirely apropos of a millenial post such as yours was. Cool hat, cool suit, and very cool shoes (not everyone could pull those off as well as you have).

You can fight it out with the photog on the quality of the pose - at least you can blame someone else - these days, I can only blame the self-timer!



Srynerson said:


> In celebration of my 1000th post, I thought that I'd finally make a post on the WAYWT thread and make it one appropriate for the holiday weekend. The suit is a "Las Olas" red, white & blue seersucker from Maus & Hoffman with the Gravati spectators I previously posted pics of in another thread, panama hat by Scala, and a Beau Ties Ltd. tie. (The shirt and cufflinks are from a source that will remain nameless.) I will emphasize that I did *not* choose the pose. The photographer insisted that I should put my foot up to better show off the shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Earl Jean
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mark Ligett

Congrats on your 1000th post! And congratulations, too, on that suit. That is a pretty amazing article of clothing!!!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Yesterday, I went to the Burgon Society Garden Party. Unfortuantely, I was too busy taking pictures of everyone except me and the ones that were taken of me were not of a satisfactory quality to put on here... 

Anyhoo, here is a picture of the group showing off our hoods (I'm on the extreme left):



If anyone wants to know the identity of whatever hood, just ask.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


>


Great simple, yet elegant, look. With stronger lighting, it could be from one of the vintage menswear magazine spreads that get posted here.


----------



## Mannix

trailer36 said:


> Thanks man, that is actually the reason I got the strap. I love James Bond and I see you do too. A huge Bond/watch enthusiast told me that the strap Connery actually uses has a thin, red pinstripe between the black and grey. He says a company is making them soon and they are the authentic NATO strap. Know anything about this?


From the movies it's hard to tell because there is never really a close up of his Rolex Submariner except in Goldfinger but I don't think you can see the band. I'll have to watch Goldfinger again...for the 200th time or so and pay close attention. Although, in Dr. No when Sean Connery hands the Rolex to Quarrel but I don't think the camera is zoomed enough to make out any sort of detail. I'll view Dr. No again and find out.

Come to think of it though, there is a red stripe through the band.

Outsiders to the Bond world must think we are very dorky...lol IDC.


----------



## thunderw21

Srynerson said:


> Great simple, yet elegant, look. With stronger lighting, it could be from one of the vintage menswear magazine spreads that get posted here.


Thanks a lot. The suit is a beautiful color that doesn't show in these photos: it's an iridescent purple-ish blue. A very nice early-1950s color.


----------



## hockeyinsider

thunderw21 said:


>


I know you're a vintage fellow, but sometimes your outfits come across too much like a costume. I would lose the puke-yellow shirt with a tattersall or solid white button-down.


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Few Different Looks From the Past Week*

Some looks from me from the past week:
















For America's birthday, tried to get in the spirit:
























and today, relaxing walk with the fam:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Gucci tie
Brioni shirt
Fleming belt
JL bluchers
JV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Today, having possibly taken my daughter's injunction to "wear something purple for my friend's party" a little too far:



















Cheapest of the cheap linen/cotton suit from Primark
Tyrwhitt shirt
eBay tie
Tie rack pocket handkerchief (too matchy-matchy, I know, but inspiration was running low at this point)
(Thurston boxcloth braces)
(Tricker's Acorn brogues)

I wanted something smart enough to go to church in but not too formal in view of the birthday party afterwards, and also something that I wouldn't be too upset if it was rained on or had jelly spilt down it...


----------



## weckl

rgrossicone said:


> Some looks from me from the past week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For America's birthday, tried to get in the spirit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today, relaxing walk with the fam:


Wretched, all. Sorry. That t-shirt in particular is at least a size too small and looks silly with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## alex87tkd

First day in new job, so :

Black oxford brogues
Navy pin stripe SB two piece
Curzon stripe, blue and yellow on white double cuff shirt
Dark blue textured silk tie

Pics later if I get to my PC.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and excellent tassels (though you suit looked a little large on you, if I may be so picayune to note - maybe I am not the only AAAC'er in "shrinking" mode . . . )


Lol!! UC, I just can't shrink. Got that body since I was 18, more or less.
A pound more, a pound less, but I can eat everything that my weight stays the same. The suit is little buit loose, but it has an explanation: in hot days (and it's a linen summer suit), I really don't like to be very tight.
And thanks for the tassels, a very cheap deal some time ago

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Srynerson said:


> In celebration of my 1000th post, I thought that I'd finally make a post on the WAYWT thread and make it one appropriate for the holiday weekend. The suit is a "Las Olas" red, white & blue seersucker from Maus & Hoffman with the Gravati spectators I previously posted pics of in another thread, panama hat by Scala, and a Beau Ties Ltd. tie. (The shirt and cufflinks are from a source that will remain nameless.) I will emphasize that I did *not* choose the pose. The photographer insisted that I should put my foot up to better show off the shoes.


Looks nice, a funny picture and great stuff. I like it very much

cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*July is running...*

...but the sun is still not so hot as usual.
Today I have a business lunch, so I had to tie a tie. Tried two












































Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

weckl said:


> Wretched, all. Sorry. That t-shirt in particular is at least a size too small and looks silly with the rest of the outfit.


Can't please everyone...took a chance with the tee shirt and seersucker, it was supposed to be contrasting the two different styles, conservative bottom, edgy top.


----------



## Kingstonian

Anthony Jordan said:


> Today, having possibly taken my daughter's injunction to "wear something purple for my friend's party" a little too far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheapest of the cheap linen/cotton suit from Primark*
> Tyrwhitt shirt
> eBay tie
> Tie rack pocket handkerchief (too matchy-matchy, I know, but inspiration was running low at this point)
> (Thurston boxcloth braces)
> (Tricker's Acorn brogues)
> 
> I wanted something smart enough to go to church in but not too formal in view of the birthday party afterwards, and also something that I wouldn't be too upset if it was rained on or had jelly spilt down it...


That must be a first on this forum - a suit from Primark. It looks fine in the photo. Uniqlo have cheap linen jackets under £40 but the sizes are for medium to small people.


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...but the sun is still not so hot as usual.
> Today I have a business lunch, so I had to tie a tie. Tried two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I like them both, Vic- for "business" my gut said go with the dots. Which did you choose?


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Kingstonian said:


> That must be a first on this forum - a suit from Primark. It looks fine in the photo. Uniqlo have cheap linen jackets under £40 but the sizes are for medium to small people.


Thanks! I am, indeed, the last of the big spenders... (I think the jacket plus two pairs of trousers was around £27.)


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Can't please everyone...took a chance with the tee shirt and seersucker, it was supposed to be contrasting the two different styles, conservative bottom, edgy top.


Those who aren't completely daft will know that this is the way a vintage tee is supposed to fit. You look great. I notice that we haven't seen what weckl is wearing.


----------



## mysharona

I went a little "self-timer-happy" today. Sorry.
Suit: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Egyptian cotton, Geoffrey Beene
Tie: Jones NY
PS: Barbara Black
vintage gold tie pin
Lizard skin belt by Trafalgar
Socks: T Harris London
vintage Bostonian shoes
Zodiac watch


































































Pardon this one... the humidity fogged my lens.


----------



## Preu Pummel

thunderw21 said:


>


I think the "puke yellow" critique was far too strong. It's a golden Iowa corn color, which looks quite good in a casual context. You look good--striking, but not wild. Sure, you could tone down the shirt to lighter tattersalls or stripes, etc. etc.. I think the best refinement would be dirty bucks instead of white, in order to calm contrast from suit to shoes.

A colored pocket square with flamboyant flair would be welcomed. The TV fold is better suited for business rather than casual. Your appearance is so angular, precise, and striking, that some puffy devil-may-care attitude in a pocket square would soften that edge nicely.

This look is really good. If refined a little, it will be even better. As it is, there is no mistaking that you are a well dressed man with your own confident style and wardrobe.


mysharona said:


>


Really good! I never liked lizard leather until now. The belt, shoes, watch combo are wonderful.
As I get older, I get bolder with combining patterns. You did really well here as you balanced colors and patterns. I think the only problem in your combo is the tie... it isn't bad, but if you had a bolder pattern with those colors it would really bring it all together and strike out at people more than 12 feet away from you. That suit is great. I love houndstooth with rich color. The worn shoes are enthusing: I never liked perfect, pristine, uncreased shoes, because they seem phony, like Sunday suits.

I notice your cuff difference. After recent AAAC photos with uneven cuffs I have begun tugging at my shirt cuffs through the day to even out my appearance. Obsessive. This place has taken me over the edge, or maybe it took me just far enough.


----------



## mysharona

Preu Pummel said:


> I notice your cuff difference. After recent AAAC photos with uneven cuffs I have begun tugging at my shirt cuffs through the day to even out my appearance. Obsessive. This place has taken me over the edge, or maybe it took me just far enough.


The big watch does this. I get obsessive about it throughout the day as well.


----------



## edward9

thunderw21 said:


>


It looks like your arms are a bit too long for your sleeves.

Overall the outfit attracts attention, but could do more to flatter, I think.

The vintage look is kind of cool, particularly if it harmonizes with something in your environment, like a hobby or other friends who like to dress similarly or something. Or if it's rotated with non-vintage outfits, perhaps.


----------



## mysharona

edward9 said:


> *It looks like your arms are a bit too long for your sleeves.* Also, the way the collar lays seems to make your neck look rather long.


The length would be fine if the shirt sleeves extended to where the wrist meets the hand


----------



## thunderw21

mysharona said:


> The length would be fine if the shirt sleeves extended to where the wrist meets the hand


It was a short sleeved shirt. :aportnoy:

I have monkey arms anyways, so I'm use to things being a little short in that area. I'm not going to alter all of my jackets myself or pay to have them all altered...yet.


----------



## mysharona

Preu Pummel said:


> I think the only problem in your combo is the tie... it isn't bad, but if you had a bolder pattern with those colors it would really bring it all together and strike out at people more than 12 feet away from you.


Hows about...
This one?! (the tie pin is centered... the angle is deceptive)








silk tie by Tango


----------



## Holdfast

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Anyhoo, here is a picture of the group showing off our hoods (I'm on the extreme left):
> 
> https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._102915977062_688147062_2601515_1621852_n.jpg


That's a pretty broad selection of academic gowns!



Anthony Jordan said:


> Today, having possibly taken my daughter's injunction to "wear something purple for my friend's party" a little too far:


Perhaps just a little, but that Primark suit looks surprisingly decent.



mysharona said:


> Suit: Brooks Brothers


Interesting pattern on that suit.

God, I hate Mondays...


----------



## Preu Pummel

mysharona said:


> Hows about...
> This one?! (the tie pin is centered... the angle is deceptive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silk tie by Tango


That's a nice tie, and it is better, but a little off. What I mean is that you have a tight pattern (suit), large(ish) pattern (paisley square), and then the tie is between. Though the tie wins completely on being a diverse enough pattern, some of those details in the tie are competing with the suit pattern in a cunning way. The colors all work together very well.

Don't change it for me, though. I can't imagine anyone in the real world being underwhelmed with any aspect of your clothes today.


----------



## mysharona

Preu Pummel said:


> That's a nice tie, and it is better, but a little off. What I mean is that you have a tight pattern (suit), large(ish) pattern (paisley square), and then the tie is between. Though the tie wins completely on being a diverse enough pattern, some of those details in the tie are competing with the suit pattern in a cunning way. The colors all work together very well.
> 
> *Don't change it for me, though. I can't imagine anyone in the real world being underwhelmed with any aspect of your clothes today.*


I do often bring two or more ties with me to work on any given day so that I can change one if my mood calls for it. I did today, so I would have changed anyhow. Perhaps I should have brought a second square as well!


----------



## Preu Pummel

i loved the square with the original tie colors, it's just the pattern on the first tie seemed similarly sized to the suit pattern. Every time I see the photo I try to imagine a striped tie with variable sized stripes in a broader pattern. However, broad striped ties can lack finesse which your ties all provide quite well.


----------



## Mannix

Haven't posted a pic of myself lately...hopefully it's not a disapointment.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> Haven't posted a pic of myself lately...hopefully it's not a disapointment.


very nice. very very nice. Who makes the shoes?
Oh by the way... I am a huge Bond fan myself. I don't advertise it much, but I own every film and love them all. 
Here's a Bond "homage" pic for ya.








Daniel Craig... eat your heart out.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> Here's a Bond "homage" pic for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Craig... eat your heart out.


Between this photo and the last of that SUPER suit, you have become my newest hero! Damn MS...keep rockin' that...and if I ever need a job done, I'll know who to call!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
MD belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

Summer prairie flowers finally going full tilt. The suit fits trimmer than it appears in this pic... just fwoked/pooched up a bit in front when I took the pic.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mannix said:


> Haven't posted a pic of myself lately...hopefully it's not a disapointment.


Well, I like the canoe.​


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> very nice. very very nice. Who makes the shoes?
> Oh by the way... I am a huge Bond fan myself. I don't advertise it much, but I own every film and love them all.
> Here's a Bond "homage" pic for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Craig... eat your heart out.


Thank you! The shoes are made by Campanile for Canali. Great pic...super fly! You have great hair btw. lol Nice to know there are other Bond fans out there.


----------



## Mannix

Peak and Pine said:


> Well, I like the canoe.​


LOL certainly hasn't seen any use by me...


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> That's a pretty broad selection of academic gowns!
> 
> Perhaps just a little, but that Primark suit looks surprisingly decent.
> 
> Interesting pattern on that suit.
> 
> God, I hate Mondays...


Very nice suit Holdfast. Very nice indeed.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> very nice. very very nice. Who makes the shoes?
> Oh by the way... I am a huge Bond fan myself. I don't advertise it much, but I own every film and love them all.
> Here's a Bond "homage" pic for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Craig... eat your heart out.


Both of you :icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## Srynerson

Interesting color on the shoes. What brand are they?


----------



## jst

The suit is really nice. Is it bespoke or MTM?


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


>


Mannix, that coat looks like something you took from your mother's closet..


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> Very nice suit Holdfast. Very nice indeed.





jst said:


> The suit is really nice. Is it bespoke or MTM?


Thanks - Brioni. I got it second-hand, as it happens, but an absolutely perfect fit with no alterations required apart from hemming the trousers. I think it was MTM originally.



Srynerson said:


> Interesting color on the shoes. What brand are they?


Lobb pewter museum; I've polished it with a variety of different colours over the years.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I like them both, Vic- for "business" my gut said go with the dots. Which did you choose?


You were right, CG. I choosed the dots (aren't really dots, but little vvvv  )

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> I went a little "self-timer-happy" today. Sorry.
> Suit: Brooks Brothers
> Shirt: Egyptian cotton, Geoffrey Beene
> Tie: Jones NY
> PS: Barbara Black
> vintage gold tie pin
> Lizard skin belt by Trafalgar
> Socks: T Harris London
> vintage Bostonian shoes
> Zodiac watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon this one... the humidity fogged my lens.


It's a really niuce suit, MS.
Ah! And you do a great Bond. Take care, Craig!:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mannix said:


> Haven't posted a pic of myself lately...hopefully it's not a disapointment.


Diug that shoes, Mannix. And a really nice shirt.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Summer prairie flowers finally going full tilt. The suit fits trimmer than it appears in this pic... just fwoked/pooched up a bit in front when I took the pic.


Nice Suit, CG. I must have one of that colour. Good to have you back

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Thanks - Brioni. I got it second-hand, as it happens, but an absolutely perfect fit with no alterations required apart from hemming the trousers. I think it was MTM originally.
> 
> Lobb pewter museum; I've polished it with a variety of different colours over the years.


 Great suit and shoes, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice Suit, CG. I must have one of that colour. Good to have you back
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks Vic!

I'm on the road most of the next three weeks so I'll be very sparse with pics.


----------



## Cary Grant

NICE!


----------



## trailer36

Kinda "blah" today. New tie so I thought i would show it off.



















Shirt: Lands End
Pants: Lands End
Tie: JCrew
Shoes: SW1 "Sloop"


----------



## trailer36

Mannix said:


> Haven't posted a pic of myself lately...hopefully it's not a disapointment.


That shirt is siiiiiiick. Love it Mannix. Will be ordering one very close to this from Jantzen soon.


----------



## Mannix

trailer36 said:


> That shirt is siiiiiiick. Love it Mannix. Will be ordering one very close to this from Jantzen soon.


Thank you! A recent purchase, and one which I'm quite satisfied with. Though, I'm hoping the collar will tighten up a little bit more after a few more washings.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
NM belt
LP pant
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Zegna shirt
> NM belt
> LP pant
> Armani socks
> Gucci loafers
> CC cologne
> Piaget watch


I <3 the shoes today KB.


----------



## Peak and Pine

trailer36 said:


>



Yeah, that tie is smoooth. It's a knit? The horizontal bands go well with the squared-off bottom. (But, er, I wouldn't sit quite like that.)
​


----------



## trailer36

Peak and Pine said:


> Yeah, that tie is smoooth. It's a knit? The horizontal bands go well with the squared-off bottom. (But, er, I wouldn't sit quite like that.)
> ​


Agreed. I didnt realize how much the pants pull here!


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

Nice suit Holdfast!


----------



## upr_crust

*Sun and moderate temperatures return to NYC, and I . . .*

. . . return to suits, at least for today.





































I hope of at least some interest to you all - a bit better than me in a polo shirt, perhaps . . .


----------



## Mannix

UC, I must say it looks like you're wasting away....are you pumping more iron or exercising more lately? I like the color combination--glen plaid and pink look great together.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

trailer36 said:


> Kinda "blah" today. New tie so I thought i would show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Lands End
> Pants: Lands End
> Tie: JCrew
> Shoes: SW1 "Sloop"


Like that look. Beautiful shoes

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . return to suits, at least for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope of at least some interest to you all - a bit better than me in a polo shirt, perhaps . . .


Great suit, UC. And of course, you are always shinning (I understand why you like my loafers  ).

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Although I have lost a few extra pounds of late . . .*

. . . the difference in size between myself and my suit yesterday (and today, which will be posted later today) is due to the age of the suit, and my excess avoirdupois at the time.

Please understand that when I bought yesterday's suit (sometime in the early 90's at Paul Stuart), I was considerably heavier than I am now, hence the illusion that I am "wasting away". I am hardly a wraith, by any standards - worry not for my health :icon_smile:.

Yesterday's ensemble was an interesting mix of past and present - the suit is 15 years old (at least), the shirt is considerably newer (BB, on sale several years ago), and the tie is new (purchased last week - its first wearing).

BTW, yesterday's posted photos of shirt and shoes were excellent, Mannix - the shoes remind me of some I saw (and decided not to afford) at Canali (there is a branch very near my office downtown - Broad St. and Exchange Place).



Mannix said:


> UC, I must say it looks like you're wasting away....are you pumping more iron or exercising more lately? I like the color combination--glen plaid and pink look great together.


----------



## mysharona

upr_crust said:


>


Beautiful Shine-job!


----------



## upr_crust

*I can only take credit for financing it . . .*

. . . not doing it - my local shoe repair place has gentlemen who do lovely work . . .



mysharona said:


> Beautiful Shine-job!


----------



## FalconXtreme

UC, how do u know when to wear black or brown shoes with a grey suit?


----------



## Holdfast

Don't think I've worn this suit for a few weeks; at least, it seemed a novelty when I chose it this morning. Must be because it's a more all-year fabric and the past few weeks have been too hot.


----------



## video2

Mannix said:


> I <3 the shoes today KB.


O yeh, but shirts, even for Kitonbrioni :crazy:


----------



## upr_crust

*Black or brown shoes with a grey suit depends entirely on two factors . . .*

. . . one's own personal taste, and the shade of grey of the suit in question.

For myself, I tend to wear black shoes with a black/white glen plaid suit such as I wore yesterday, but that's a purely personal preference.

For darker and warmer shades of grey, I could (or would) wear brown shoes more than I would black - also depending on the formality of the suit.

Even beyond brown, merlot/burgundy-coloured shoes often go very well with grey suits, but, again, much of this is one's own personal preference. One has a fair amout of latitude in these matters - to quote a recent movie title "whatever works".



FalconXtreme said:


> UC, how do u know when to wear black or brown shoes with a grey suit?


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> BTW, yesterday's posted photos of shirt and shoes were excellent, Mannix - the shoes remind me of some I saw (and decided not to afford) at Canali (there is a branch very near my office downtown - Broad St. and Exchange Place).


Thanks! I got them for a steal, otherwise I definitely could not afford them at normal retail.


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire, rather after the fact . . .*

I think that I need a hiatus from my spring/summer suits, until they are refitted to the seemingly smaller me - but in the interim, a mixed bag today - suit from BB, hand-me-down shirt from Paul Stuart's, tie from Burberry (some 15 years ago), with BB double-monks.


----------



## gnatty8

Back from New Hampshire, I am thrilled..



https://www.askandyabouclothes.com/forum


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
LP pant
Zegna socks
Tod's Driving Mocs
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Anthony Jordan

I like the knitted ties, and a thumbs-up to Upr_Crust for the use of the collar bar!

I'm a bit more vintage today than I have been recently:

1950s(?) 4x2 D/B suit in dark grey
White New & Lingwood shirt
Silver/black herringbone silk tie
Silver pocket handkerchief (straight fold)
Silver double-oval cuffinks
(Pale grey barathea braces)
(Crockett & Jones for Shipton & Heneage Fitzroy Oxfords)


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Back from New Hampshire, I am thrilled..


Sweeeeeeet knit tie gnatty!


----------



## jst

Second hand? You mean used on ebay or in second hand shop? Very rare you can find exactly your size. Congratulation.


----------



## Scoundrel

Does anyone think we'll get a million views by the end of the year? What happens when we reach a million, does the counter turn back to zero, like an odometer? :icon_smile:


----------



## davemx66

trailer36 said:


> Kinda "blah" today. New tie so I thought i would show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Lands End
> Pants: Lands End
> Tie: JCrew
> Shoes: SW1 "Sloop"


No "blah" look, IMO!

Great shoes too :aportnoy:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Yesterday, I went to the Burgon Society Garden Party. Unfortuantely, I was too busy taking pictures of everyone except me and the ones that were taken of me were not of a satisfactory quality to put on here...
> 
> Anyhoo, here is a picture of the group showing off our hoods (I'm on the extreme left):





Holdfast said:


> That's a pretty broad selection of academic gowns!


Indeed.

From left to right:

Wolverhampton BA, Thames Valley Masters, Melbourne BD, London BMus, LSE rejected prototype doctoral robes, Reading PhD undress, Ghana PhD full dress, don't know, London MD undress, Burgon Society Fellowship winter hood, MInstP, London BD, MInstP, Lampeter BA, DD of some Canadian university, Lambeth DMus (uses same gown as Oxon DMus), Wales PhD full dress, Oxon MSt, Birmingham PhD full dress and Hull PhD full dress.

The bad pictures of me:


----------



## mysharona

Scoundrel said:


> Does anyone think we'll get a million views by the end of the year? What happens when we reach a million, does the counter turn back to zero, like an odometer? :icon_smile:


I would presuppose that any counter able to accomodate tracking for 1,000,000 views would be equally capable of 1,000,001, etc.


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

*Holdfast *that grey double-breasted is fantastic.

I thought I was dressing-to-impress-and-outdo my rival at this party, but it turned out he wasn't coming . . and so the next step of my style is born: _Immaculate Disarray_.

Cashmere jacket by *Corneliani*
Silver cotton blouse by *Mulberry*
Silver tie (worn loosely, tail end pulled through the tag) by *Courrèges*


----------



## trailer36

Someone commented I don't post a lot and I am making an effort to post more. Here is today's look:





































Shirt: Jantzen
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Trousers: Target
Socks: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: SW1
Tie clip: Things Remembered
Watch: Omega Seamaster


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> I think that I need a hiatus from my spring/summer suits, until they are refitted to the seemingly smaller me - but in the interim, a mixed bag today - suit from BB, hand-me-down shirt from Paul Stuart's, tie from Burberry (some 15 years ago), with BB double-monks.


Very nice.

There's a funky "garret" atmosphere to this shot.

A better choice of tie for this suit, than the last time I wore it:


----------



## LD111134

What's the provenance of the suit, HF?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
SR pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Borrelli pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> What's the provenance of the suit, HF?


BB Black Fleece, as you can probably guess from the various style/cut details. Certainly different from my usual suits. :icon_smile_big:

They're so noticeable that even a friend of mine who knows little about suits, but is observant generally, commented on how soft the shoulders were!


----------



## Jovan

Wet Chinchilla said:


> *Holdfast *that grey double-breasted is fantastic.
> 
> I thought I was dressing-to-impress-and-outdo my rival at this party, but it turned out he wasn't coming . . and so the next step of my style is born: _Immaculate Disarray_.
> 
> Cashmere jacket by *Corneliani*
> Silver cotton blouse by *Mulberry*
> Silver tie (worn loosely, tail end pulled through the tag) by *Courrèges*


Who is your rival and why did this rivalry start to begin with?

The tie used as a sort of scarf is interesting, but you should try to look your best even when you DON'T have to impress.



trailer36 said:


> Someone commented I don't post a lot and I am making an effort to post more. Here is today's look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Jantzen
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Trousers: Target
> Socks: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: SW1
> Tie clip: Things Remembered
> Watch: Omega Seamaster


Wonderful. I love the fit of your shirt -- exactly the way I'd like mine to fit.


----------



## deandbn

Wet Chinchilla said:


> I thought I was dressing-to-impress-and-outdo my rival at this party, but it turned out he wasn't coming . . and so the next step of my style is born: Immaculate Disarray.


IMHO I think you should rather dress to impress and outdo *YOURSELF*.

then you would'nt have to worry whether your rival arrives or not ever because you'd always outdo him anyway.

Do your tie as nicely as you can and get a pocket square (maybe like Trailer36's) and you will look and feel million dollars about yourself wherever you go.


----------



## deandbn

trailer36 said:


>


Trailer you look very handsome in your outfit.:icon_smile_wink:

I'm sure it makes you feel very good. Oh Yeah.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> BB Black Fleece, as you can probably guess from the various style/cut details. Certainly different from my usual suits. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> They're so noticeable that even a friend of mine who knows little about suits, but is observant generally, commented on how soft the shoulders were!


I like the look and it suits you well. At 5'8" with a 33"-34" waist it's a bit too slim-cut for me however, as is RL Purple Label.


----------



## video2

kitonbrioni said:


> Kiton sportscoat
> SR pocket-square
> Brioni shirt
> NM belt
> Borrelli pant
> Brioni socks
> Ferragamo loafers
> Hermes cologne
> Piaget watch


What size is your jacket?


----------



## upr_crust

*An unusually cool day for July - a good opportunity to wear . . .*

. . . my newest blazer - very nice, but saxony wool is more suited to the fall and winter months.

At least the jacket fits, a seeming rarity these days for me . . .


----------



## Holdfast

^ looking very smart indeed!


----------



## gnatty8

Cross posted, enjoy your weekends gents..


----------



## gman-17

I noticed all the Bond styled pics and had to join the fray. New suit and old shoes--no tie.


----------



## gman-17

Again, my only suggestion is that we retire your number.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . my newest blazer - very nice, but saxony wool is more suited to the fall and winter months.
> 
> At least the jacket fits, a seeming rarity these days for me . . .


:icon_cheers::icon_cheers: Yes and by Fall we are likely to find summer.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


>


Looking great UC! Nice new blazer!


----------



## Jovan

deandbn said:


> IMHO I think you should rather dress to impress and outdo *YOURSELF*.
> 
> then you would'nt have to worry whether your rival arrives or not ever because you'd always outdo him anyway.
> 
> Do your tie as nicely as you can and get a pocket square (maybe like Trailer36's) and you will look and feel million dollars about yourself wherever you go.


+100



gman-17 said:


> I noticed all the Bond styled pics and had to join the fray. New suit and old shoes--no tie.


Nice suit, good amount of cuff showing, and a nonchalant "I'm not trying too hard" white square. All you need is a black knit tie and you'd evoke Sean Connery for sure!

Consider taking up the trouser hem. :teacha:


----------



## rgrossicone

The week that was...a conference at CUNY Grad Center focusing on the Vietnam War. I won't bore you with the details, or will I?
Monday








Tuesday








Wednesday and a trip to the Museum of the City of NY in East Harlem...some really cool exhibits there now about Hudson and the original Dutch colony in honor of 400 years this Sept 12 and the way Manhattan looked before settlement (Manahatta)








Thursday (bonus pic from the steps at the 5th Ave NYP Library)
















Friday








waiting for daddy to come home...


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> I noticed all the Bond styled pics and had to join the fray. New suit and old shoes--no tie.


Sorry gman, good effort, but I am just not feeling this one too much at all. The suit looks like it's too big, and the sleeves of the coat and legs of the trousers seem very, very full. There is a lot of fabric in that body, and it lends an almost sack-like look to the suit. There is something irritatingly perfect about the triangle of your square, like it's some sort of prop. The shoes are, well how can I say this.. I have never liked bicycle toe shoes, particularly with suits. They are just not very visually appealing. Sorry for the negative comments, hope you take them in the spirit in which they are meant, constructive criticism. I like your sense of humor though..


----------



## gnatty8

Whoa, I *like* this! You have a serious case of the style.. The picture somehow reminds me of piece of Joy Division album art or something..


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Cross posted, enjoy your weekends gents..


Really, really nice look - one of my favourites of yours. The shoes are esp. fab.

Casual gear for a bit of random shopping today...


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Tuesday


Some good stuff in here RG. Particularly worthy of quotation for a few reasons. I love the top look. That is how to wear reds without looking dorky. I love it!! Middle picture looks great too, but there's something about how your coat is pulling at the button that makes me think it may be slightly small? Finally, and I hate to do it to ya, but those shoes are terrible! Please, flush them where they can be chew toys for the gators!

The last picture was also very nice, you have a wonderful family!


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Really, really nice look - one of my favourites of yours. The shoes are esp. fab.


Thanks Holdfast, I appreciate the comments.

I really like the denim here, particularly the lack of cuffs.. 

Sweater fits you very well also..


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Some good stuff in here RG. Particularly worthy of quotation for a few reasons. I love the top look. That is how to wear reds without looking dorky. I love it!! Middle picture looks great too, but there's something about how your coat is pulling at the button that makes me think it may be slightly small? Finally, and I hate to do it to ya, but those shoes are terrible! Please, flush them where they can be chew toys for the gators!
> 
> The last picture was also very nice, you have a wonderful family!


Thanks Gnatty! Yea, the jacket has amazingly shrunk since I've been hitting the gym. What type of footwear would you have used there?


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Sorry gman, good effort, but I am just not feeling this one too much at all. The suit looks like it's too big, and the sleeves of the coat and legs of the trousers seem very, very full. There is a lot of fabric in that body, and it lends an almost sack-like look to the suit. There is something irritatingly perfect about the triangle of your square, like it's some sort of prop. The shoes are, well how can I say this.. I have never liked bicycle toe shoes, particularly with suits. They are just not very visually appealing. Sorry for the negative comments, hope you take them in the spirit in which they are meant, constructive criticism. I like your sense of humor though..


gnatty I guess this goes to show how photographs can be misleading. The trousers and jacket are on the edge of being too tight. The first set of trousers I have had to tailor out--not in. I like the fit of the jacket quite a bit, I might have gone a little fuller as I tend towards trad rather thant full out Italian. The shoes are what they are, I like them better each week. On the square--I have got it, finally. :icon_smile: I have a friend who can get his square absolutely dead nuts each time, and now I am ready to battle. :icon_smile_wink:

No worry about the comments. Honesty wins hands down with me.


----------



## Cruiser

rgrossicone said:


>


I like your casual style; however, I would make some slight changes if it were me. Of course it isn't me, but that's beside the point. :icon_smile_big:

In the first picture I would definitely lose those shoes. They just don't fit in, at least to my eye. Perhaps a pair of sneakers. Also I would have substituted jeans or a pair of flat front, uncuffed khakis, but that's just me.

I like the second picture, but I do believe that I would have those jeans hemmed to the correct length and lose the cuffs. I also think the jacket is a size too small. While it may not be, it looks tight and uncomfortable, and not in sync with the overall casual look.

I really like the look in the third picture, except for the shoes. They really dominate everything. I wear white sneakers all the time, but in that particular context it reminds me of Seinfeld and it just never looked right with him. Perhaps a pair of black leather sneakers like the Adidas Stan Smith model. A pair of dark jeans would also look good with this, albeit without the cuffs.

Again, I like your casual style and I hope my comments are taken as criticism because I don't mean them that way. I was just thinking out loud about how I might wear those same things. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> The week that was...a conference at CUNY Grad Center focusing on the Vietnam War. I won't bore you with the details, or will I?
> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday and a trip to the Museum of the City of NY in East Harlem...some really cool exhibits there now about Hudson and the original Dutch colony in honor of 400 years this Sept 12 and the way Manhattan looked before settlement (Manahatta)
> 
> Thursday (bonus pic from the steps at the 5th Ave NYP Library)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday
> 
> waiting for daddy to come home...


Shaved head and beard is a good look for you RG.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Holdfast, Mannix, and Gman . . .*

Thanks for the compliments, gents - life is not so kind to me these days, thus I can use all the positive reinforcement upon which I can lay my grubby paws.

Holdfast, your latest postings are great - love the gingham check shirt, and happy shopping expedition today.

Mannix - the blazer that I'm wearing is still on the BB website - a Regent model Saxxon - in the clearance department. I will warn you, though, they do run small, but for what I paid for it, it was worth the hassle of returning it to my local BB branch, and having my salesman order it one size up.

Gman - I like the new suit a lot, and the attitude and swagger of your latest photo "sells" it very well. I must confess to not being a fan of bicycle-seamed shoes, but I know that they're AE, so at least they will last you a long time and be comfortable - wear them in good health.


----------



## rgrossicone

Cruiser, not at all, thank you! I actually have a pair of Stan Smiths exactly how you describe...thought about them too...I see the Seinfeld thing now...ugh!


Cruiser said:


> I like your casual style; however, I would make some slight changes if it were me. Of course it isn't me, but that's beside the point. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> In the first picture I would definitely lose those shoes. They just don't fit in, at least to my eye. Perhaps a pair of sneakers. Also I would have substituted jeans or a pair of flat front, uncuffed khakis, but that's just me.
> 
> I like the second picture, but I do believe that I would have those jeans hemmed to the correct length and lose the cuffs. I also think the jacket is a size too small. While it may not be, it looks tight and uncomfortable, and not in sync with the overall casual look.
> 
> I really like the look in the third picture, except for the shoes. They really dominate everything. I wear white sneakers all the time, but in that particular context it reminds me of Seinfeld and it just never looked right with him. Perhaps a pair of black leather sneakers like the Adidas Stan Smith model. A pair of dark jeans would also look good with this, albeit without the cuffs.
> 
> Again, I like your casual style and I hope my comments are taken as criticism because I don't mean them that way. I was just thinking out loud about how I might wear those same things. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Looking great UC! Nice new blazer!


+1...very nice buttons!


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Thanks for comments guys.



deandbn said:


> IMHO I think you should rather dress to impress and outdo *YOURSELF*.
> 
> then you would'nt have to worry whether your rival arrives or not ever because you'd always outdo him anyway.
> 
> Do your tie as nicely as you can and get a pocket square (maybe like Trailer36's) and you will look and feel million dollars about yourself wherever you go.


Ah, I did not mean the rival comment to be taken so seriously - he's an old friend; I have no rivals.
I'd have dressed like this if he hadn't planned on going anyway.
I dress for myself, alone. Only my mood at time of dressing determines how high the buttons are done up, and how high the knot of the tie reaches.

Thanks again gemp'um.

Working today. It was a mistake to wear the Smedley: It got hot.

Multi-coloured houndstooth wool blazer, vintage *Burberry*
Cotton sand sweater by *John Smedley*
Red and black floral patterned _Tana Lawn_ tie (worn as cravate) by *Liberty*
Cream long hand-rolled silk scarf, anonymous.


----------



## rgrossicone

Wet Chinchilla said:


> Multi-coloured houndstooth wool blazer, vintage *Burberry*
> Cotton sand sweater by *John Smedley*
> Red and black floral patterned _Tana Lawn_ tie (worn as cravate) by *Liberty*
> Cream long hand-rolled silk scarf, anonymous.


Good stuff chinchilla! I wish I had more guts to piece together stuff like you do!


----------



## drace

*Monday*

Hello Gentemen,
I have been looking around for a few months and decided to participate. It is sort of nerve racking because I am not nearly as good a dresser as the many fine gentlemen posting here. I always try to look presentable and was under the impression that I was a somewhat nice dresser until I began to look at some of your posts. Now I realize I need to work on FIt and color. I have slowly started taking my jackets and pants to a local tailor and am working on fit. Color is another ball game all together. I am not afraid of color I am just not sure how to use it and this site is really helping me. In no particular order Holdfast, Rgrossicone, Upr crust, Gman-17, mysharona, and everyone who posts here are all big influences on me. I hope that as time goes on you will see an improvement in my style and fit. But alas for now here is a selection of what I wore through out the week. Go easy on me guys.

I know this jacket needs help. IT is part of a suit that I recenty got. I plan to take up the sleves and tighten the waist a bit. 


















I love watches. I do not have the really expensive ones like mysharona but I do have many many of them...









Yes that is dust on the left shoe. Do not wory I buffed them before I left the house. They are rubber bottom (I know I know) but they sure are comfortable. 









My work bag...


















I have taken some of my stuff to a local tailor and was not totally satisfied with the work. I recently called a local mens store (Jos A Bank) and they expressed to me that even if I did not buy the clothing there I can come in for tailoring. I may try that as I figure they would hopefully know mens garments and be able to do a good job.


----------



## drace

*Tuesday*

This is my outfit from Tuesday of last week. THis jacket fits better than the one I wore on Monday but the sleves need to be brought up a bit.










I am not sure if the jacket looks a bit tight when buttoned. It feels ok.


















Swiss army Chrono...









My trusty bag...









Shoes...I actually thought these shoes were very cool before I started coming to this site. Now I do not like them all that much. But I still wear them. I do like the color.


----------



## drace

*Wed...my Cool outfit*

This was the attire for hump day. I love this outfit. Again the sleves on this jacket will need to be addressed but over all I think it fits good. it is part of a suit but the pants need to be let out in the waist and hemmed. So as of now I do not wear The pants. Please tell me if I am kidding myself...




























Seiko FLightmaster...









FLorshiem Carson Boots









I carry a black bag when I wear black shoes...Mostly


----------



## welldressedfellow

Not sure where to beging, to be honest.



drace said:


> This was the attire for hump day. I love this outfit. Again the sleves on this jacket will need to be addressed but over all I think it fits good. it is part of a suit but the pants need to be let out in the waist and hemmed. So as of now I do not wear The pants. Please tell me if I am kidding myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko FLightmaster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLorshiem Carson Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carry a black bag when I wear black shoes...Mostly


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Gnatty! Yea, the jacket has amazingly shrunk since I've been hitting the gym. What type of footwear would you have used there?


I was talking more about the bottom picture with the white sneakers.. Not sure what I would have worn, just not those.. I have never been a fan of driver's, but I suppose I might have worn bucks or even those J Crew longwings..


----------



## drace

*Thursday*

And finally the outfit I wore on Thurs. I will not post Friday as I decided to sleep in and went to work very casual. I would have prefered to wear brown shoes with this outfit but I have not taken delivery of the ones I want yet...I recently got a few pair of nice brown and tan colored shoes (mainly because of you guys) but they are still in shipping to me. This jacket (again whith the sleves) is really nice. A wool silk Linen blend. As you may have noticed I do not wear ties. Rarely if ever would you see me in a tie. Not because I do not want to it is mostly because my office is rather casual. A tie would not be acceptable. However on occation I will wear one.





































Wenger Chrono on a leather strap with a divers clasp...:aportnoy:









Black shoes black bag:icon_smile_big:









FLorshiem Captoe









Sorry for posting my whole week like this. I wanted to post through out the week but I could not get up the nerve till today. I hope I did not break any rules or make a specticle of myself. I said "screw it, I am going for it" I know there will be some harsh criticism but I can take it. I want to improve so Please have at it. I trust you will tell me how it is and give me comments I can use. Thanks and next week I will post only one outfit per day.


----------



## drace

welldressedfellow said:


> Not sure where to beging, to be honest.


It's Ok. I am here for help. Have at it. You could start at the top and work your way down. Please be specific. If something needs to be fixed I want to know. I am a rather simple man and trying to improve. Just dont tell me to loose weight. Been trying that for a while. you should have seen me 3 months ago. I couldnt even fit those jeans. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JordanH.

drace said:


> It's Ok. I am here for help. Have at it. You could start at the top and work your way down. Please be specific. If something needs to be fixed I want to know. I am a rather simple man and trying to improve. Just dont tell me to loose weight. Been trying that for a while. you should have seen me 3 months ago. I couldnt even fit those jeans. :icon_smile_wink:


For a big guy, the fit isn't all that bad. I'm a big guy, believe me. The shoes can be improved. I just recently began buying some AAAC approved shoes because, during the school year, I don't have a job. I personally believe that you should try Allen Edmonds shoes. There is an Allen Edmonds store on eBay that has them on a bit of a discount. I also think you should check out Alan Flusser's book "Dressing the Man". I like Thursday's attempt. It's the best, by far, in my opinion. One thing I'd suggest that will most likely improve the fits immediately is to wear a pocket square. Different colors and patterns and fabrics serve to keep them from becoming boring.


----------



## Srynerson

drace said:


>


Of the jackets you've posted, I think this is my favorite -- great color and texture, just needs the sleeves altered as you mentioned and maybe it could be let out a bit. I'll also add that all of your jackets look "structurally sound" to me, in that the shoulders and chest generally fit well.


----------



## gman-17

JordanH. said:


> For a big guy, the fit isn't all that bad. I'm a big guy, believe me. The shoes can be improved. I just recently began buying some AAAC approved shoes because, during the school year, I don't have a job. I personally believe that you should try Allen Edmonds shoes. There is an Allen Edmonds store on eBay that has them on a bit of a discount. I also think you should check out Alan Flusser's book "Dressing the Man". I like Thursday's attempt. It's the best, by far, in my opinion. One thing I'd suggest that will most likely improve the fits immediately is to wear a pocket square. Different colors and patterns and fabrics serve to keep them from becoming boring.


Drace,

I am going to second what Jordan said about the Allen Edmond shoes--not just because I am a huge fan--but because they also have extensive width selection.

Yes to Allen Flusser's book, but also look at this website: 
https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/

Will, the blogger and member here, has a great concept. His, for lack of a better word, theory is everyman should sit down and create an inventory their clothing and then look at what they should actually have in their closet for a true gentleman's wardrobe and compare for missing pieces. This way you don't go out and purchase stuff willy nilly--as we all have a tendency to buy things we see and like. If you look at Holdfast and RG you will see guys, with very different tastes, that expirement tremendously with their wardrobe. For the near term, I would not use those two as your models. Both are serious clothes collectors who really know what they are doing. :aportnoy:I would start by building a traditional wardrobe and gather the basic pieces (which you will find in Flusser's book and on the website above) you will see that both HF and RG have all the elements of a traditional wardrobe--they just use them with a highly developed sense of style. (Kind of like Miles Davis on the horn). I would build up the basics and then go after the Zen masters. Go to J. Banks-- a good place to start--but don't stop there because you can get great quality at other places for good prices.

Check out Mytailor.com for shirts--your gonna want a good fitting shirt.

Finally, I am not much on negative feedback so I am not going to trash what your wearing, but I would say focus on fixing those shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you RG - although you should really just compliment . . .*

. . . someone in the design department at Brooks Bros. - I just signed the credit card voucher - he (or she) chose the buttons :icon_smile:.

As much as the jacket in your last posting is too tight through the chest and shoulders, I am jealous of the fact that it got that way through your efforts at the gym (and you sort of like the Thom Browne look, so go for it!).



rgrossicone said:


> +1...very nice buttons!


----------



## upr_crust

*Best of luck, welcome to the forum, and a few words of advice . . .*

First off, I am honoured that you would name me as an influence (as a GOOD influence, I hope :icon_smile_wink on the improvement of your wardrobe.

I second Gman's advice as how to go about building a wardrobe. I can only add that building a wardrobe is not a 100-yard dash, it's a marathon - take time to look and think about what you're buying, and what your needs are in terms of what you want to look like, whether the clothes that you choose fit your lifestyle.

Best of luck, and enjoy the journey, and don't berate yourself too much if you make a mistake or two along the way - we've all done that.



drace said:


> Hello Gentemen,
> I have been looking around for a few months and decided to participate. It is sort of nerve racking because I am not nearly as good a dresser as the many fine gentlemen posting here. I always try to look presentable and was under the impression that I was a somewhat nice dresser until I began to look at some of your posts. Now I realize I need to work on FIt and color. I have slowly started taking my jackets and pants to a local tailor and am working on fit. Color is another ball game all together. I am not afraid of color I am just not sure how to use it and this site is really helping me. In no particular order Holdfast, Rgrossicone, Upr crust, Gman-17, mysharona, and everyone who posts here are all big influences on me. I hope that as time goes on you will see an improvement in my style and fit. But alas for now here is a selection of what I wore through out the week. Go easy on me guys.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLPL shirt
BJ belt
RR jeans
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

Red for a day at the office. Took my managers out for a well-deserved lunch.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Welcome, Drace!*

Welcome to this site! Like you, I have also picked up many good pointers from the folks here. I also wanted to say that I've found all of your outfits you have posted to be quite nice. They are each in their overall way really practical and well put-together looks! Thanks for sharing.



drace said:


> And finally the outfit I wore on Thurs. I will not post Friday as I decided to sleep in and went to work very casual. I would have prefered to wear brown shoes with this outfit but I have not taken delivery of the ones I want yet...I recently got a few pair of nice brown and tan colored shoes (mainly because of you guys) but they are still in shipping to me. This jacket (again whith the sleves) is really nice. A wool silk Linen blend. As you may have noticed I do not wear ties. Rarely if ever would you see me in a tie. Not because I do not want to it is mostly because my office is rather casual. A tie would not be acceptable. However on occation I will wear one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenger Chrono on a leather strap with a divers clasp...:aportnoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black shoes black bag:icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLorshiem Captoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting my whole week like this. I wanted to post through out the week but I could not get up the nerve till today. I hope I did not break any rules or make a specticle of myself. I said "screw it, I am going for it" I know there will be some harsh criticism but I can take it. I want to improve so Please have at it. I trust you will tell me how it is and give me comments I can use. Thanks and next week I will post only one outfit per day.


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


>


You need some color in here. If you don't wear ties much, invest in some pocket squares. Nothing overly elaborate if that makes you uncomfortable, but something that brings color into your outfits. Also, I would not wear that suit coat as a sport coat. It is very obviously part of a suit. The sleeves look very full, and the whole coat looks too big on you. If you don't wear ties and like to stick with solid colored coats and trousers, invest in some patterned shirts. Shoes are extremely important. Not all of us need to be shoe fetishists like me, but go to a local department store and if you don't want to spend much, try to find some Cole Haan captoes or wingtips. They won't last you forever, but you should be able to find them for under $100 from time to time. Leather soles are crucial. Your trousers also appear too long and probably are not doing much to make you look polished. You don't need to make them much shorter (provided you like a more full break) but I would say they can come up at least an inch to two inches.


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


>


The coat looks OK, if not a bit snug. Does it have vents? When you button it, do the vent(s) open? If so, you made need a larger size. I want to say it may be too small, as the shoulders look too tight. Are your shoulders constricted when you try to move your arms?
And do yourself a favor and never wear those shoes again. Trust me.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> Will, the blogger and member here, has a great concept. His, for lack of a better word, theory is everyman should sit down and create an inventory their clothing and then look at what they should actually have in their closet for a true gentleman's wardrobe and compare for missing pieces.


Will always talks a lot of sense. I never did this, but I wish I had. I ended up with a fairly similar wardrobe (OK, with a few other more eccentric items that I wouldn't get rid of), but took a hell of a lot longer to get there, with a lot more mistakes along the way.

upr's advice about taking it slowly is also wise, as otherwise you just end up getting 3 progressively more expensive versions of the same item in a search for the "perfect fitting and looking" incarnation.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Welcome Drace!*

Hey man, welcome to the rat race! I gotta say, for a "start" you seem to be doing alright. There were some good suggestions from members here on how to begin to build, but let me add that since you are bigger, the Thrift Exchange may be a GRET place for you to look. Not all the stuff there is uber trad, and I'm always upset that there's some gorgeous item, at a GREAT price, thats too big for me. Having said that though, don't just buy something for the name, buy it because you like it. I get almost all of my stuff on sale or thrifted, and I can't tell you how many times I've regretted a purchase because an item fit PART of what I was looking for...the right one will come along (this applies to sig others as well, but thats for another thread!).

On to some of your looks, I'm like you, I love watches, but don't really have expensive ones. Thats part of my wardrobe where I sacrifice by buying cheap (or getting gifts) so I can have better in other areas. Another there are hats, umbrellas, and until lately sunglasses. Yours look cool, I enjoy them. For your jackets the comment on how they all basically fit the chest and shoulders was dead on. A few are a bit more lacking in the waist (your first one a bit big-as you mentioned and a few others a pinch tight, but not drastically). Your shirts seem to fit alright, but w/out a tie neck is hard to tell. If you don't wear ties that really doesn't matter much either. Pants seem a little baggy in the legs and maybe a touch long. For great pant fits check out Gnatty's waywt posts...his fits are meticulous! I'd also like to second his assertation about adding some color. A tie would be ideal, really brings out the color in an outfit, but a square could do that as well, with more subtlety. The one thing where I think you need to go for a fresh start is the shoes. Your brown penny loafers and black cap toes are a good start, but I really don't like the others. My a little cooky with footwear though, so take that comment with a grain of salt.

Overall, a pretty good start for a beginner, like I said. Welcome, and keep it coming!


----------



## Holdfast

^ I dig the electric blue against the navy against the pale grey. I've used that colour palette myself occasionally and it's a really wonderful combo. You wear it very nicely!


Something a little eccentric from me today. The jacket was (unsurprisingly, given the pattern) found on the deep discount racks, but I love it. Buggy-lined, virtually no shoulder padding. Couldn't quite get the sleeve lengths right since it has working buttonholes already cut (don't know why Hackett insists on doing this, but it's annoying) and I didn't want to get it shortened from the sleevehead. Still, it works as a fun casual jacket I think:


----------



## Mannix

Awesome sportcoat HF ^^ :aportnoy:


----------



## Mannix

Giving my new cotton/nylon jacket a try...it fits a little big but that always happens to me when things are sized by S, M, L etc.

Bonus picture: A car used in the movie _Public Enemies. _I had the privilage of seeing most of the cars used in that film when I went to a car show this past Friday in Iola, Wisconsin.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^Mannix, thats a great look. Like the jacket! Doesn't look all that big either.

Holdfast-Said already, but worth repeating....GREAT jacket!

Chinchilla-Again, great creativity. I love your style! Ditto on the color of that shirt peeking out of the greys and navy...


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> ^^^Mannix, thats a great look. Like the jacket! Doesn't look all that big either.


Thanks Rob. I was quite surprised to try it on and have the shoulders fit, then the chest fitting relatively well was just icing on the cake.


----------



## Peak and Pine

The setting, you're on an airplane to Necktieville, right?​


----------



## deandbn

IMHO Ditch the sunglasses, they are so uncool, pack them in your suitcase to take on your next Blue Sky holiday, get a pocket square instead (as i said before, maybe like trailer36's). Also it's the middle of summer so lose the scarf and get yourself a decent necktie to go with your outfit. Learn to do a goodenough 4inhand knot, do it up real tight and you'll start looking (and feeling) SERIOUSLY COOL. Above all have some fun doing it then go out and check the positive reaction you get from people, it will make your day.


----------



## Peak and Pine

No,no,no. Don't listen to that guy, Chilla. The sun glasses are fine and the scarf looks smooth and at your age and with that outfit you don't need no stinkin' pocket square.​


----------



## rgrossicone

Last night...Luau/Engagement Party at Monmouth Beach, NJ. Wasn't entirely sure about the bright blue blazer, other option would have been a more staid navy blazer with gold buttons.





































Good food, good people, good times!


----------



## drace

*Thanks Guys!*

Thank you all for welcoming me to the site and offering your comments and suggestions. It has been a real pleaseure over the past few days to get some solid advice from guys who know what they are talking about! I will get some AE/Cole Hann shoes, look at pocket squares and continue to visit the tailor for better fit. I looke foreward to all your posts and to being a contributing member of this community.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


Your use of color is awesome! I also really like the size of those cuffs...2 inches I'm assuming.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> Your use of color is awesome! I also really like the size of those cuffs...2 inches I'm assuming.


TY, yep, 2 inches.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Something a little eccentric from me today. The jacket was (unsurprisingly, given the pattern) found on the deep discount racks, but I love it. Buggy-lined, virtually no shoulder padding. Couldn't quite get the sleeve lengths right since it has working buttonholes already cut (don't know why Hackett insists on doing this, but it's annoying) and I didn't want to get it shortened from the sleevehead. Still, it works as a fun casual jacket I think:


Love this coat Holdfast! I have one very similar, only mine's Isaia:

Perhaps we should coordinate wears so we don't post on the same day lest the intertubes spontaneously combust from the pattern overload, lol..


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


>


I like the new coat Mannix, particularly the pockets.. I don't think it looks big at all; fit is spot on if you ask me..


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Last night...Luau/Engagement Party at Monmouth Beach, NJ. Wasn't entirely sure about the bright blue blazer, other option would have been a more staid navy blazer with gold buttons.
> 
> Good food, good people, good times!


Although I like each element here very much, and the coat and shirt work very well together, I would have chosen a tie that popped a bit more.. This one tends to be a bit, monochromatic against the coat.

Looking forward to getting a tour of some of these terrific museums you mention in your recent posts on my next layover in NYC RG.. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
TA tie
Gucci shirt
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## drace

*The weekend*

Nothing too exciting over the weekend. Definetly not as color full as RG... man you sure know how to use color. Gnatty those pants are great and the shoes...Very nice!

I played golf on saturday and wore a red polo with black Chinos and black golf shoes. The polo is kind of silky and has fine black lines in it. It did not come across in the pics. It is a much nicer shirt than the picture indicates. and on Sunday I took the boat out fishing. Wore a kaki colored safari type shirt with jeans and columbia boots. That accessory in the picture is a large bass I caught in 16' of water. My buddy caught a bigger one than this but I cannot post his pic. HE was wearing a printed beer t-shirt he got free at some bar and a pair of cut off jean shorts. You all would have been truly offened. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## edward9

drace said:


> I played golf on saturday and wore a red polo with black Chinos and black golf shoes. The polo is kind of silky


Great to see new people here. I completely admire your courage!

As a total beginner myself, I hesitate to comment, but here goes:

Black on a golf course?

Re: the silky red shirt... looks like it fits better than some polo shirts I see. Showing some color is good, though I wonder how it would look with less sheen. I myself avoid shiny clothing, but that might be a personal preference.

Thanks for contributing to the thread.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I think that I need a hiatus from my spring/summer suits, until they are refitted to the seemingly smaller me - but in the interim, a mixed bag today - suit from BB, hand-me-down shirt from Paul Stuart's, tie from Burberry (some 15 years ago), with BB double-monks.


Uc, a fun tie and beautiful shoes (that I already said).
Nice to be back and see you guys in good shape

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Back from New Hampshire, I am thrilled..


 You have a special taste for shoes. And I'm a fan of knit ties. These one is great, G.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

A beautiful combo shirt/tie, H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . my newest blazer - very nice, but saxony wool is more suited to the fall and winter months.
> 
> At least the jacket fits, a seeming rarity these days for me . . .


Another great ensemble, UC. I really dig blazers. That's why I wear it so much. Think it's a very elegant combo, a blazer with antracite trousers.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Cross posted, enjoy your weekends gents..


Sharp, and another nice tie G

Cheers

V


----------



## weckl

It's tough finding a good tailor, even for alterations. Part of the challenge, though, is knowing exactly what you want and being able to communicate it. I just brought a jacket I bought on Ebay to the tailor who works at the local dry cleaner, and he did a great job taking it in. He was a young guy who listened very carefully and understood the look I wanted. I've also brought things to "real" tailors who completely screwed them up. There's a guy in Santa Monica (who will remain nameless) who can't even take a shirt in properly. Anyway, it always helps to bring in an item that already fits very well to show your tailor what to shoot for.

As for the above, I would have chosen a more colorful jacket, and if you don't wear ties, don't buy shirts with spread collars; the collar tends to stick out. I would have the shirt taken in (costs about $15). It's very blousy in the midriff, and it will be more comfy without all that excess material.

I like the shoes, the belt, and the pants, though. As far as the break, I like a large break, and I think yours is fine.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

drace said:


> Hello Gentemen,
> I have been looking around for a few months and decided to participate. It is sort of nerve racking because I am not nearly as good a dresser as the many fine gentlemen posting here. I always try to look presentable and was under the impression that I was a somewhat nice dresser until I began to look at some of your posts. Now I realize I need to work on FIt and color. I have slowly started taking my jackets and pants to a local tailor and am working on fit. Color is another ball game all together. I am not afraid of color I am just not sure how to use it and this site is really helping me. In no particular order Holdfast, Rgrossicone, Upr crust, Gman-17, mysharona, and everyone who posts here are all big influences on me. I hope that as time goes on you will see an improvement in my style and fit. But alas for now here is a selection of what I wore through out the week. Go easy on me guys.
> 
> I know this jacket needs help. IT is part of a suit that I recenty got. I plan to take up the sleves and tighten the waist a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> Well Drace, I think you really think you need to change some things, but I read some good advices guys here gave you, so, I won't add more.
> But I must congrat you. It's nice to see when a guy has an open mind to others advices.
> 
> Cheers and hope you feel to improve coming here.
> 
> V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Red for a day at the office. Took my managers out for a well-deserved lunch.


Really like red trousers, G. And sometimes I wear them with blazer and tie. What do you think abouut that?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Last night...Luau/Engagement Party at Monmouth Beach, NJ. Wasn't entirely sure about the bright blue blazer, other option would have been a more staid navy blazer with gold buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good food, good people, good times!


Returning to ties, Rg. Great. Really nice and colorful look.

Cheers

V


----------



## weckl

[/QUOTE]

I like this look overall. All you need is a real pair of shoes to bring it to the next level. Here are a couple that could also be worn with a suit:


----------



## weckl

drace said:


> I love this outfit.


I hate this outfit. The sport jacket (or, in this case, suit jacket)-and-jeans-thing rarely looks good. If you're going to do it, it should look intentionally sloppy, with the shirt untucked, maybe some beat-up brown shoes. It's very, very casual.

And why the black shirt? It's summer!

I'm trying to imagine where you could pull this off, and I think if you untucked the shirt, kept the shoes and jeans, and lost the jacket, you'd fit in at a bar or a club (whether that's a good thing is certainly arguable). Other than that, this outfit needs to be hidden.


----------



## weckl

drace said:


> I would have prefered to wear brown shoes with this outfit but I have not taken delivery of the ones I want yet...I recently got a few pair of nice brown and tan colored shoes (mainly because of you guys) but they are still in shipping to me.












Much better! You're right about the shoes. The black is distracting and brown would go with the blue jacket nicely. And the button-down collar looks much better in a business-casual environment.


----------



## weckl

Black chinos and black shoes on the golf course in summer? Lighten up!

And, if that's an earring, you absolutely have to lose it. Like, yesterday.


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> Returning to ties, Rg. Great. Really nice and colorful look.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V. Welcome back!


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Really like red trousers, G. And sometimes I wear them with blazer and tie. What do you think abouut that?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks for all the great comments Vic, I appreciate them! Where have you been, vacation?

I think wearing reds with a blazer and tie looks fine. I'd probably stick with a navy blazer though, anda white shirt with a black or navy tie. I have a black/white repp tie from Brooks Brothers that would be perfect. Maybe I'll try this next week.



weckl said:


> I hate this outfit. The sport jacket (or, in this case, suit jacket)-and-jeans-thing rarely looks good. If you're going to do it, it should look intentionally sloppy, with the *shirt untucked*, maybe some beat-up brown shoes. It's very, very casual.
> 
> I'm trying to imagine where you could pull this off, and I think if you *untucked the shirt*, kept the shoes and jeans, and lost the jacket, you'd fit in at a bar or a club (whether that's a good thing is certainly arguable). Other than that, this outfit needs to be hidden.


Ugh. I would not take this particular piece of advice, as well intentioned as I am sure it is. Untucking your shirt will add heft to your midriff, and that's semething none of us need is more help in that area. I do agree that the suit coat/jeans look is not a good one. If you want to do it, I'd get a much darker jean (I've posted a picture below for example, those particular jeans are RRL but you can get this color anywhere, including regular old 501s) and if you aren't ready to go full dark blue indigo, at least something a little darker (the bottom pair are Earnest Sewn, and still have a more distressed look). Also, I would buy a sportcoat for the purpose. In summer, I have sound that the best sportcoats to wear with denim are the linen/silk/wool blend. I was at Brooks Brothers the other day, and the have some terrific herringbone sportcoats in a variety of colors that would work. In fall/winter, try something in a heavier wool, a plaid, houndstooth, or tweed.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks for all the great comments Vic, I appreciate them! Where have you been, vacation?
> 
> I think wearing reds with a blazer and tie looks fine. I'd probably stick with a navy blazer though, anda white shirt with a black or navy tie. I have a black/white repp tie from Brooks Brothers that would be perfect. Maybe I'll try this next week.
> 
> Ugh. I would not take this particular piece of advice, as well intentioned as I am sure it is. Untucking your shirt will add heft to your midriff, and that's semething none of us need is more help in that area. I do agree that the suit coat/jeans look is not a good one. If you want to do it, I'd get a much darker jean (I've posted a picture below for example, those particular jeans are RRL but you can get this color anywhere, including regular old 501s) and if you aren't ready to go full dark blue indigo, at least something a little darker (the bottom pair are Earnest Sewn, and still have a more distressed look). Also, I would buy a sportcoat for the purpose. In summer, I have sound that the best sportcoats to wear with denim are the linen/silk/wool blend. I was at Brooks Brothers the other day, and the have some terrific herringbone sportcoats in a variety of colors that would work. In fall/winter, try something in a heavier wool, a plaid, houndstooth, or tweed.


Thanks G. Yes, vacation. But only a few days. returned today.
And well, well...nice to see you on a Lacoste. Have some and like to wear them. I keep thinking they are the best "piqué" polos in the world.

Cheers

V

(You deserve the comments. You are always looking great, man)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Mixing paterns again*








Returning from some days off, away from crowds and all.
Trying mixed paterns again. Don't know if it works


























Have a great day, guys

Vic


----------



## Jovan

Those shirt sleeves are a bit short for you, no?


----------



## CuffDaddy

drace said:


>


Drace,

I don't usually comment in this thread, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents for you, sharing, as I do, some aspects of your build. The single biggest thing, IMO, that you could do to improve the fit of your clothes is to hike up your pants to your waist. If you've been wearing pants on your hips your whole life (and, like most American men, you probably have), this is going to feel weird at first. You may worry that it makes you look older, or that (especially if it requires buying a larger size in pants) it will emphasize your gut.

Please, put those concerns aside. The best thing you can do to minimize the impact of any extra girth is to get some smooth vertical lines going. Pants can _hang_ from the waist, as opposed to being cinched around your hips. The pants and belt will not look as if they're fighting a war to keep your generous proportions contained. The crease on the front of the pants can run straight down to a modest break above the shoe.

What's more, wearing pants at your waist will make your waist _smaller_. Right now, the waistband of your trousers is squeezing your surplussage upward, like a tube of toothpaste being crushed at one end... the middle is bulging out. Move those trousers north about 4 inches, and the effect will be diminished. In fact, if you have trousers with a fairly wide and stiff waistband, you can actually get a little girdling/corseting effect _without_ the "roll over" or "bulge" that comes when wearing them lower.

All this will eliminate the "choice" between rumpled lower half and tight lower half that hip-worn pants pose. You can have pants that "drape" or "fall" properly instead. It's worth taking some time to find pants that will do this for you. Once you get this down, I think a lot of things will fall into place.

As for color, go check out Alan Flusser's book Dressing the Man: https://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Man...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247499386&sr=8-1 ; it has some excellent ideas about how our individual coloring play into those color schemes that look best for us. Many of the color clothing theory works out there are really designed for women; his approach, which focuses on contrast levels, is better for men (JMHO). This website also has an extensive quantity of good information regarding color.

But get those pants fitting right first!


----------



## edward9

weckl said:


> The sport jacket (or, in this case, suit jacket)-and-jeans-thing rarely looks good. If you're going to do it, it should look intentionally sloppy, with the shirt untucked, maybe some beat-up brown shoes. It's very, very casual.


I disagree that a sports jacket with jeans rarely looks good. Perhaps it depends on where you live. Here on the West Coast, you get points from the natives for working jeans into your outfit, and some people do it really well.

But yes, I personally would rather wear less black in this outfit, unless I was going out at night.

I like that your jeans are not two feet too long. 

I just noticed that the jacket sleeves might be a bit longer than necessary.

Also, don't untuck your shirt for my sake. An untucked shirt rarely looks good to me.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Love this coat Holdfast! I have one very similar, only mine's Isaia... Perhaps we should coordinate wears so we don't post on the same day lest the intertubes spontaneously combust from the pattern overload, lol..


I say we co-ordinate to ensure maximum interwebz damage... :devil:



rgrossicone said:


> Last night...Luau/Engagement Party at Monmouth Beach, NJ. Wasn't entirely sure about the bright blue blazer, other option would have been a more staid navy blazer with gold buttons.


Cool colours. :aportnoy:



themanfromlisbon said:


>


Very nice; one of my favourites of yours.

Monday...


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> Have a great day, guys
> 
> Vic


Vic-

Love that jacket! I like the pattern mixing too...you just need to lose the belt loops...


----------



## mysharona

I was off for a few days, some in town and some out. I took the opportunity to wear some street clothes with a vintage tee, my self-repaired Gap jeans, and some eternally comfortable Paul Smith trainers. Obviously, I wore this only one of the off days... the others were similar.















Today: 
Blazer by Kuppenheimer
OCBD by David Taylor
Tie by Oscar de la Renta
Generic white silk PS
Belt by Hermes
Trousers by Claiborne
Socks by Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes by AE
Rolex datejust
As an FYI... the sleeves are perfect on this jacket/shirt, but having just had my arms crossed, they bunched a little...
I figured I'd mention it prior to hearing about it.


----------



## weckl

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks for all the great comments Vic, I appreciate them! Where have you been, vacation?
> 
> I think wearing reds with a blazer and tie looks fine. I'd probably stick with a navy blazer though, anda white shirt with a black or navy tie. I have a black/white repp tie from Brooks Brothers that would be perfect. Maybe I'll try this next week.
> 
> Ugh. I would not take this particular piece of advice, as well intentioned as I am sure it is. Untucking your shirt will add heft to your midriff, and that's semething none of us need is more help in that area. I do agree that the suit coat/jeans look is not a good one. If you want to do it, I'd get a much darker jean (I've posted a picture below for example, those particular jeans are RRL but you can get this color anywhere, including regular old 501s) and if you aren't ready to go full dark blue indigo, at least something a little darker (the bottom pair are Earnest Sewn, and still have a more distressed look). Also, I would buy a sportcoat for the purpose. In summer, I have sound that the best sportcoats to wear with denim are the linen/silk/wool blend. I was at Brooks Brothers the other day, and the have some terrific herringbone sportcoats in a variety of colors that would work. In fall/winter, try something in a heavier wool, a plaid, houndstooth, or tweed.


I think tucking the polo in jeans looks, with all due respect, really nerdy. When I said he should untuck it with a sport jacket, I was alluding to the look RG posted a few days back, which I sometimes sport myself. But, like I said, it's very casual and difficult to pull off. In general, tucking any shirt in jeans looks silly to me.


----------



## gnatty8

weckl said:


> I think tucking the polo in jeans looks, with all due respect, really nerdy. When I said he should untuck it with a sport jacket, I was alluding to the look RG posted a few days back, which I sometimes sport myself. But, like I said, it's very casual and difficult to pull off. In general, *tucking any shirt in jeans looks silly to me*.


Different strokes. I'd never consider wearing my shirt untucked, and when RG did it, I didn't like it then either, lol. Sorry RG!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I say we co-ordinate to ensure maximum interwebz damage... :devil:
> 
> Cool colours. :aportnoy:
> 
> Very nice; one of my favourites of yours.
> 
> Monday...


Thanks H. Love that shirt. And the ps is beautiful.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Vic-
> 
> Love that jacket! I like the pattern mixing too...you just need to lose the belt loops...


Thanks Rob. And you are right about the loops.

Cheers

V


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos sportscoat
Gucci pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM belt
JB socks
DE bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

Robin's egg? Something like that..


----------



## drace

*Looking good today!*

You guys all look spectacular today.

Holdfast I love the suit. you always look very polished.

gnatty your outfit is great, is that pocket sqare white silk? Cotton? I tried a cotton one and it did not look right. your blazer and pants fit perfect.

mysharon as always you look great. I feel like I could put together an outfit like that. Not sure I could pull it off as well as you do...it looks great. Is your pocket square white or off white? yellow maybe? I like the bracelet. Is it special? or just something you wear?

Themanfromlisbon, Very nice. I love your jacket.

I am learning about posting so this time I did not use qotes like many of you do. I intended to...


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new, something nearly new, something refurbished . . .*

. . . and something quite old (tie, suit, shoes, shirt, respectively).

The suit and tie are Hickey-Freeman (for those of you who thought that I could only spend money at BB, though the suit came from Syms), the shoes are Church's, locally refurbished, and the shirt is hand-me-down Paul Stuart. Something simple to start the week . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Great shoes, Lisbon . . .*

. . . a most unusual combo of materials and patterns - we like it, we like it a lot . . .



themanfromlisbon said:


> Returning from some days off, away from crowds and all.
> Trying mixed paterns again. Don't know if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, guys
> 
> Vic


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . and something quite old (tie, suit, shoes, shirt, respectively).
> 
> The suit and tie are Hickey-Freeman (for those of you who thought that I could only spend money at BB, though the suit came from Syms), the shoes are Church's, locally refurbished, and the shirt is hand-me-down Paul Stuart. Something simple to start the week . . .


Back to formal. :icon_cheers:


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


> You guys all look spectacular today.
> 
> Holdfast I love the suit. you always look very polished.
> 
> *gnatty your outfit is great, is that pocket sqare white silk? Cotton? I tried a cotton one and it did not look right. your blazer and pants fit perfect. *
> 
> mysharon as always you look great. I feel like I could put together an outfit like that. Not sure I could pull it off as well as you do...it looks great. Is your pocket square white or off white? yellow maybe? I like the bracelet. Is it special? or just something you wear?
> 
> Themanfromlisbon, Very nice. I love your jacket.
> 
> I am learning about posting so this time I did not use qotes like many of you do. I intended to...


Thanks drace. Square is actually Irish linen.


----------



## drace

*My offering for Monday*

I took the advice here and tried some color with a pocket square. Not sure if it worked. IT is a start!

I chose a green pocket square. Why? I do not know. IT seemed like a good Idea this morning. Also I need time to go and get some more. I only have 3 silk Peach, Blue and this green and then I have white cotton hankerchiefs...









I am trying to pull my pants up more around the waist. I may have to have them taken out a bit.









This shirt is tan and slight black check/stripe. does not come out in the pictures









This was at the end of the day. I keep my shirt buttoned up at work. and I forgot to take out the earing. Sorry about that. 









Sorry about the blatant car plug. In additon to watches and now clothing I am really into cars and have several I really like.









Perhaps a better offering of shoes today? These are FLorshiem and they have a leather sole!









I am taking a few items in to the tailor to start getting work done. I hope to have better fit in the very near future. I also have a Pair of AE shoes that I will hopefully wear this week. They need some polishing. Not sure if I will have time. Comments and tips are appreciated. I am still learning and your comments are helpful.


----------



## drace

*Very nice.*



upr_crust said:


> . . . and something quite old (tie, suit, shoes, shirt, respectively).
> 
> The suit and tie are Hickey-Freeman (for those of you who thought that I could only spend money at BB, though the suit came from Syms), the shoes are Church's, locally refurbished, and the shirt is hand-me-down Paul Stuart. Something simple to start the week . . .


As always you look great. I love the tie and the way you compliment the color with your cufflinks. Your shirts always seem to fit very well. This was a hand me down? It looks very nice. Hickey-Freeman are nice suits. I have one I got on ebay bit the fit is less than desireable. It will most likely need major work and that will make it not a good a deal as I first thought. Oh well.


----------



## JordanH.

Very good start Drace! I don't know what to tell you about the pocket square because I'm still not very advanced myself when it comes to them. I do like the color though. What color is the blazer? At first, it looks navy and then it looks black. Most people here, as well as myself, will probably recommend you a blue blazer because it is seen as the classic wardrobe staple. The socks add some color, which is often good. I do like that watch, it's nice. Another thing people here will probably tell you is to wear brown or burgundy loafers with khaki or tan colored pants. Good start.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Robin's egg? Something like that..


We could say that light blue is "the" summer colour, and your trousers are fine in every ways. The shoes...well G, you know I'm a fan of your shoes, but the top half is also very nice

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and something quite old (tie, suit, shoes, shirt, respectively).
> 
> The suit and tie are Hickey-Freeman (for those of you who thought that I could only spend money at BB, though the suit came from Syms), the shoes are Church's, locally refurbished, and the shirt is hand-me-down Paul Stuart. Something simple to start the week . . .


Old? But gold, like the cd's collection, UC
Look great, and the shirt/tie is sweet. And as always, your shoes are shinning like no others. Great!

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . a most unusual combo of materials and patterns - we like it, we like it a lot . . .


Thanks UC. The shoes are a 25€ pair. What about it?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

drace said:


> I took the advice here and tried some color with a pocket square. Not sure if it worked. IT is a start!
> 
> I chose a green pocket square. Why? I do not know. IT seemed like a good Idea this morning. Also I need time to go and get some more. I only have 3 silk Peach, Blue and this green and then I have white cotton hankerchiefs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking a few items in to the tailor to start getting work done. I hope to have better fit in the very near future. I also have a Pair of AE shoes that I will hopefully wear this week. They need some polishing. Not sure if I will have time. Comments and tips are appreciated. I am still learning and your comments are helpful.


Much better Drace. But two or three things:
- Never let us see your underwear (when wearing a coat)
- The shoes are really much better, and you always "HAVE" to get some minutes to have them polish (why don't you try to do it at home? I always do it)
- The argyles are nice, and look to go with the rest. But looks formal, and you you are tieless. Then, why not trying some colorful argyles? It would add some colour to the ensemble, and all would look much cheerful

Cheers

V


----------



## Jovan

He's not showing us his underwear.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

drace said:


> You guys all look spectacular today.
> 
> Holdfast I love the suit. you always look very polished.
> 
> gnatty your outfit is great, is that pocket sqare white silk? Cotton? I tried a cotton one and it did not look right. your blazer and pants fit perfect.
> 
> mysharon as always you look great. I feel like I could put together an outfit like that. Not sure I could pull it off as well as you do...it looks great. Is your pocket square white or off white? yellow maybe? I like the bracelet. Is it special? or just something you wear?
> 
> Themanfromlisbon, Very nice. I love your jacket.
> 
> I am learning about posting so this time I did not use qotes like many of you do. I intended to...


Thanks, Drace. 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Jovan said:


> He's not showing us his underwear.


Well Jovan, I think I can call underwear that t-shirt under the shirt. It is "under", I believe.

V


----------



## LilacCords

*New Poster - What I'm wearing today*

Gentlemen, good morning!

I've been an avid viewer for sometime and have finally decided to take the plunge;

To briefly introduce myself my name is Stuart and I run a modest (I'm a sole trader) tailoring business in London. I've long been an admirer of some of the regular poster's styles on AAAC and thought It was about time I added my own contribution! Anyway looking forward to the banter!

Here's what I'm wearing today......Hope the pic works....


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Looking good, Drace!*

The pocket silk is a great touch of color, Drace! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> He's not showing us his underwear.


Uh, yes he is.

And I was thinking the same thing, I'd probably forego the t-shirt under the shirt or if one must be worn, try a v-neck that cannot be seen.

Good work with the square Drace, but I usually try to use it to "pull out" a color in either my tie, shirt, or coat. In this case, you may have wanted to go with white, which is not technically a color, but may have been a bit more harmonious with the rest of the outfit. Looking better!



themanfromlisbon said:


> We could say that light blue is "the" summer colour, and your trousers are fine in every ways. The shoes...well G, you know I'm a fan of your shoes, but the top half is also very nice
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic.



LilacCords said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today......Hope the pic works....


I like the coat, nice color. Welcome.


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Different strokes. I'd never consider wearing my shirt untucked, and when RG did it, I didn't like it then either, lol. Sorry RG!


No prob, like you said, diff strokes!

Love the color of those pants! I prob would also have gone with a light brown shoe, but that looks good too!


upr_crust said:


>


LOVE the tie and the shoes!


drace said:


> Sorry about the blatant car plug. In additon to watches and now clothing I am really into cars and have several I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a better offering of shoes today? These are FLorshiem and they have a leather sole!


Drace...looking good...nice square (acc deleted the photo, and too lazy to start again!), great looking watch, and loving the socks!



LilacCords said:


>


Stuart-welcome, and very nice look. I'm a fan of a sportcoat and jeans, and as discussed by others before, whether or not to tuck is a preference, and mine depends. The jeans have the proper rise for a tucked shirt, regardless of tie or square presence...


----------



## LilacCords

Thanks for the welcomes guys. See you tomorrow.


----------



## mysharona

drace said:


> mysharon as always you look great. I feel like I could put together an outfit like that. Not sure I could pull it off as well as you do...it looks great. Is your pocket square white or off white? yellow maybe? I like the bracelet. Is it special? or just something you wear?


The square is an off white... almost a bone color.
Thanks for the compliment on the bracelet: One I was given, and the blue one I actually made. You look good today; I would go with a v-neck if you're not wearing a tie so that triangle of t-shirt is not visible. Otherwise, the pocket square does a great job of standing in for the necktie. I think the black loafers work just fine with khakis, providing the jacket is dark, as yours is. I wouldn't necessarily advocate black captoes with khakis, but you're not doing that here. All in all things look good!


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Stuart-welcome, and very nice look. I'm a fan of a sportcoat and jeans, and as discussed by others before, *whether or not to tuck is a preference*, and mine depends. The jeans have the proper rise for a tucked shirt, regardless of tie or square presence...


With the french cuffs... TUCK!


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Uh, yes he is.
> 
> And I was thinking the same thing, I'd probably forego the t-shirt under the shirt or if one must be worn, try a v-neck that cannot be seen.
> 
> Good work with the square Drace, but I usually try to use it to "pull out" a color in either my tie, shirt, or coat. In this case, you may have wanted to go with white, which is not technically a color, but may have been a bit more harmonious with the rest of the outfit. Looking better!
> 
> Thanks Vic.
> 
> I like the coat, nice color. Welcome.


And let me add something more to the discussion about the t-shirt (of course, I'm expressing only my own opinion, and not talking about any rule, 'cause I've already said that I usually don't care much about them).
In Drace's case, we see that he wants to look elegant: the blazer, the well achieved contrasting trousers, the shoes/socks combo, but above all, the pocket square.
A white t-shirt look very well under a sport shirt (with the 2 top buttons unbuttoned), and with sport trousers or jeans, in a - may I say - summer look that could be complete with loafers or boat shoes with no socks. 
Never in a semi formal look that, seems to me, Drace wanted to get here.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Gentlemen, good morning!
> 
> I've been an avid viewer for sometime and have finally decided to take the plunge;
> 
> To briefly introduce myself my name is Stuart and I run a modest (I'm a sole trader) tailoring business in London. I've long been an admirer of some of the regular poster's styles on AAAC and thought It was about time I added my own contribution! Anyway looking forward to the banter!
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today......Hope the pic works....


Looks good LilacCords. Pity the photo is too small. I cannot see the pattern of the tie and ps. But I like the coat/jeans combo.

Cheers

V


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Great, great look!*

The ascot really makes that outfit for me! Beautiful!!!:icon_smile:


thunderw21 said:


>


----------



## LilacCords

Here is a better picture of the Jacket, tie and pocket square. The Jacket is one of my own tailor made efforts, the tie is vintage Hermes and the pocket square is a Thomas Pink from ebay! The 2nd picture shows the inspiration for the lining in the Jacket


----------



## mogultv

Mark Ligett said:


> The ascot really makes that outfit for me! Beautiful!!!:icon_smile:


I second that, but I would nothing less than a complete look from Thunder.


----------



## weckl

Nice! I would lose the undershirt altogether if you're going to wear your shirt unbuttoned. Assuming the jacket is navy, I like the look a lot. I disagree that the argyles look too formal. Well done!


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Jacket by Konen, MTM
Shirt by Perry Ellis
Tie (silk/cotton) by Hickey Freeman
PS from NM
Trousers by CK
Socks by T. Harris London
Belt by CK
Shoes by Polo RL
Watch by Zodiac


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Robin's egg? Something like that..


Nice shade of blue on the trousers - one day I'm going to get a jacket in that shade.



drace said:


> Sorry about the blatant car plug.


Audis are nice cars so you're excused! 

(I drive an S4 myself).



LilacCords said:


> I've been an avid viewer for sometime and have finally decided to take the plunge


Welcome! The more the merrier, and I like the jacket.


----------



## Cruiser

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well Jovan, I think I can call underwear that t-shirt under the shirt. It is "under", I believe.


His shirt is also "under" his jacket. In fact, some here call suspenders "underwear" and they are on top of the shirt. While I will admit that I would normally wear a colored tee shirt in that situation, most folks don't consider the tee shirt to be something that must be hidden away from sight any more than they consider suspenders something to be hidden away.

For example, Charlie Watts, a man often mentioned in favorable terms here for his fashion sense, doesn't hesitate to show his "underwear." :icon_smile:










Cruiser


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Here is a better picture of the Jacket, tie and pocket square. The Jacket is one of my own tailor made efforts, the tie is vintage Hermes and the pocket square is a Thomas Pink from ebay! The 2nd picture shows the inspiration for the lining in the Jacket


Looks very good LC. Hope you get famous 
(nice cocker)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket by Konen, MTM
> Shirt by Perry Ellis
> Tie (silk/cotton) by Hickey Freeman
> PS from NM
> Trousers by CK
> Socks by T. Harris London
> Belt by CK
> Shoes by Polo RL
> Watch by Zodiac


Pretty ensemble. Fabulous tie. 
And the shoes are great (mad about shoes, as you know)

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Pretty ensemble. Fabulous tie.
> And the shoes are great (mad about shoes, as you know)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Why thank you! I do enjoy your shoe collection, myself.


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


>


I quite like this, especially the sportcoat. Is being a tailor your livelihood?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice shade of blue on the trousers - one day I'm going to get a jacket in that shade.
> 
> Audis are nice cars so you're excused!
> 
> (I drive an S4 myself).
> 
> Welcome! The more the merrier, and I like the jacket.


Light colours suits you very well, H. Nice combo.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cruiser said:


> His shirt is also "under" his jacket. In fact, some here call suspenders "underwear" and they are on top of the shirt. While I will admit that I would normally wear a colored tee shirt in that situation, most folks don't consider the tee shirt to be something that must be hidden away from sight any more than they consider suspenders something to be hidden away.
> 
> For example, Charlie Watts, a man often mentioned in favorable terms here for his fashion sense, doesn't hesitate to show his "underwear." :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


I made clear that was just my opinion. I do not want to make a point.
The picture may have many explanations, but even if it has none, and even if I think Charlie is a very elegant man, that will not change my opinion. Sorry.

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> I made clear that was just my opinion. I do not want to make a point.
> The picture may have many explanations, but even if it has none, and even if I think Charlie is a very elegant man, that will not change my opinion. Sorry.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


It also appears that, based on the shape of Charlie's buttondown collar and the sweat covering the man on his right (our left), that Charlie was probably wearing a tie and finally removed it due to heat. I seriously doubt that a man who practically has a second home on Saville Row goes around tieless with his undershirt showing all of the time. This is, after all, a man who wears 3 piece suits on a regular basis.


----------



## upr_crust

*Channelling my inner Russian Mafioso, perhaps . . .*

I put this outfit together last night, while quite tired - I am not entirely sure of the results, but, hey, everyone has their off day. Jacket is BB, shirt is Thomas Pink, tie is RLPL, belt is Polo, trousers are JAB (and in dire need of alteration - a little too long and way too large in the waist), and the shoes are AE Bruzzanos (Italian made for AE).

PS. - Pocket square is Robert Talbott, via C21 - $7.99.


----------



## Salieri

*Morning Dress*

Well, it's not something I wore today, rather on Saturday, but I have only just seen the pictures and am interested in getting some feedback. It was a friend's wedding and I tried to go for a very classic '20s/'30s style, going vintage with as much stuff as possible. I was lucky enough to inherit a 1928 silk top hat from my great grandfather in exactly my size, which I would never have been able to acquire otherwise. I appreciate I should be showing more cuff on my left wrist, my shirt sleeve was of sufficient length but appears to have riden up and tucket itself behind my watch:










Apols. for the poor quality, but that's facebook for you.


----------



## Mannix

Salieri said:


> Well, it's not something I wore today, rather on Saturday, but I have only just seen the pictures and am interested in getting some feedback. It was a friend's wedding and I tried to go for a very classic '20s/'30s style, going vintage with as much stuff as possible. I was lucky enough to inherit a 1928 silk top hat from my great grandfather in exactly my size, which I would never have been able to acquire otherwise. I appreciate I should be showing more cuff on my left wrist, my shirt sleeve was of sufficient length but appears to have riden up and tucket itself behind my watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apols. for the poor quality, but that's facebook for you.


Looks good to me, and props to you on pulling this vintage outfit together! But did you outdress the groom?


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Wool pinstripe jacket by John Kent
Royal blue shirt by Paul Smith London
Grey double-breasted waistcoat by H&M
Green and blue paisley tie by Christian Lacroix
Sunglasses by Gucci
Brown leather bag by Sac & Co
Green silk scarf (worn around wrist) , anonymous.


----------



## Salieri

Mannix said:


> Looks good to me, and props to you on pulling this vintage outfit together! But did you outdress the groom?


Thanks very much, and no, luckily the groom was in full highland dress. No hat, of course, but that's the price you pay for being born the wrong side of the border.


----------



## weckl

Ummmmm... Huh.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> It also appears that, based on the shape of Charlie's buttondown collar and the sweat covering the man on his right (our left), that Charlie was probably wearing a tie and finally removed it due to heat. I seriously doubt that a man who practically has a second home on Saville Row goes around tieless with his undershirt showing all of the time. This is, after all, a man who wears 3 piece suits on a regular basis.


Yes, MS. That, was one of the explanations I was thinking about. I really just cannot see Charlie leaving home dressing like that.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I put this outfit together last night, while quite tired - I am not entirely sure of the results, but, hey, everyone has their off day. Jacket is BB, shirt is Thomas Pink, tie is RLPL, belt is Polo, trousers are JAB (and in dire need of alteration - a little too long and way too large in the waist), and the shoes are AE Bruzzanos (Italian made for AE).
> 
> PS. - Pocket square is Robert Talbott, via C21 - $7.99.


UC, watching narrowly, I would only dispense the shirt (not really my cup of tea). The shoes are pretty. Couldn't see that kind of shoes for a couple of years.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Salieri said:


> Well, it's not something I wore today, rather on Saturday, but I have only just seen the pictures and am interested in getting some feedback. It was a friend's wedding and I tried to go for a very classic '20s/'30s style, going vintage with as much stuff as possible. I was lucky enough to inherit a 1928 silk top hat from my great grandfather in exactly my size, which I would never have been able to acquire otherwise. I appreciate I should be showing more cuff on my left wrist, my shirt sleeve was of sufficient length but appears to have riden up and tucket itself behind my watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apols. for the poor quality, but that's facebook for you.


Looking good. Unfortunately, I'm not a hat man 

Cheers

V


----------



## weckl

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yes, MS. That, was one of the explanations I was thinking about. I really just cannot see Charlie leaving home dressing like that.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Actually, the guy on the left is Steve Smith, a famous drummer. He probably just finished playing. As for Charlie, he seems to like the peeping t-shirt look:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2882128349


----------



## Peak and Pine

LilacCords said:


>


Whoa, what have we here! Leaves, a dog, a pretty smooth looking jacket...welcome to the our little Show and Tell.

We're all (well, me maybe) hoping you'll get all decked out like that and get banging away at the keyboard with some good ol' Liberal political comments (though you have to do it in the Interchange else they'll give you the boot, but the dog can probably stay).
​


----------



## Cruiser

Mannix said:


> But did you outdress the groom?


That's exactly what I was wondering. I've been to many weddings in my lifetime and I can't ever remember the guests wearing anything but business suits, although the wedding party has usually been in more formal attire. And I do notice that the other guests in the background were wearing business suits.

Many guys here talk about wearing tuxedos to weddings and all I can assume is that I just haven't been going to the same weddings. Of course I've never attended a wedding where black tie was specified on the invitation either.

To my thinking guests, male and female, should maintain a low profile and do nothing to attract attention to themselves at a wedding; but I'm sure others have different opinions.

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

More blue today:




My shoes were not blue however,


----------



## Cruiser

themanfromlisbon said:


> I really just cannot see Charlie leaving home dressing like that.


Heck, sometimes Charlie doesn't even bother with wearing a shirt over his tee shirt. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Salieri

Cruiser said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering. I've been to many weddings in my lifetime and I can't ever remember the guests wearing anything but business suits, although the wedding party has usually been in more formal attire. And I do notice that the other guests in the background were wearing business suits.
> 
> Many guys here talk about wearing tuxedos to weddings and all I can assume is that I just haven't been going to the same weddings. Of course I've never attended a wedding where black tie was specified on the invitation either.
> 
> To my thinking guests, male and female, should maintain a low profile and do nothing to attract attention to themselves at a wedding; but I'm sure others have different opinions.
> 
> Cruiser


Quite, I'd have to disagree with you on that one. I actually think it's a great shame that so many men wear to weddings the same suits they would wear to work and shows to my mind a real lack of respectful effort and no sense of occasion. Women always make a great effort, usually turn up in hats etc. and will more often than not buy a whole new outfit.

It seems to me quite nonsensical for a man to be afraid of outdressing the wedding party. If you were invited to a golden wedding anniversary ball would you shy away from wearing black tie and wear a lounge suit instead just for fear of being as smartly dressed as the hosts? At a wedding the guests aren't simply invited on suffrance to witness the event and gasp in awe at the wedding party, they're there to join in with the wedding celebrations which are traditionally formal dress affairs.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Kleinberg belt
RR jeans
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cruiser

Although I'm retired, I still do some part-time work for local government. This was me leaving for work yesterday in my typical business casual attire. Not shown are khaki pants. I guess I need a longer mirror. :icon_smile:










Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

Salieri said:


> Quite, I'd have to disagree with you on that one. I actually think it's a great shame that so many men wear to weddings the same suits they would wear to work and shows to my mind a real lack of respectful effort and no sense of occasion. Women always make a great effort, usually turn up in hats etc. and will more often than not buy a whole new outfit.
> 
> It seems to me quite nonsensical for a man to be afraid of outdressing the wedding party. If you were invited to a golden wedding anniversary ball would you shy away from wearing black tie and wear a lounge suit instead just for fear of being as smartly dressed as the hosts? *At a wedding the guests aren't simply invited on suffrance to witness the event and gasp in awe at the wedding party*, they're there to join in with the wedding celebrations which are *traditionally formal dress affairs*.


Salieri- I'm gonna butt in here. I really like the outfit, but considering what others were wearing in the background, I'd say that its a bit much. Regarding what I have bolded, I think for most cases here in the states, and from judging based on what a few in the background are wearing there, you will draw attention away from the real "guests of honor". You are there as a "witness" to the blessed event, and there to join the bride and groom for a celebration afterward. My wife would have most certainly thrown you out of our party! :icon_smile_big:

Second bolded statement refers to what I think MANY here have issue with...change. Yes, _traditionally_ these events are "formal" affairs, but since clothing began to be manufactured en masse much of the formality, for better or worse, has left. Would you wear that attire to the cinema, or rugby grounds? Traditionally morning dress was worn in the theatre and sporting events back then too. Not so much today.

I do like the outfit, its not about that, and if the wedding party specified "morning dress" I'd say you were golden, but based on the background you have shown in your photograph, I'd say you're far overdressed, and maybe even insultingly so.


----------



## rgrossicone

*GASP* those *aren't* two inch cuffs!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Salieri

rgrossicone said:


> I do like the outfit, its not about that, and if the wedding party specified "morning dress" I'd say you were golden, but based on the background you have shown in your photograph, I'd say you're far overdressed, and maybe even insultingly so.


While I don't want to drag this out, I would like to address the speculation that I was insultingly overdressed. Firstly at the majority of the weddings I have attended, both as part of the wedding party and as an ordinary guest, around a third to over a half of the male guests have been in morning dress, while there were certainly fewer at this wedding I think that was largely down to chance and the spate of hot weather rather than any kind of implied dress-down code.

Secondly, I wasn't just some unknown who turned up in vintage morning dress. I am a good friend of the bride and groom and was one of the groomsmen but, thanks to the groom's dislike of cheap hire morning dress, we were not asked to wear any kind of uniform. I had also discussed what I was going to wear with him on several occasions, particularly the hat, which he was very keen for me to wear.

I'm sorry if you would have been, or indeed have been, insulted, and I'm also sorry if my tone may have become defensive, but I had been accused of a fairly serious midemeanour. I think the misunderstanding has most likely arisen from the death of morning dress in America. Over here it may be far less common than it used to be, but most people I know wouldn't find it in the least insulting at a wedding.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> *GASP* those *aren't* two inch cuffs!:icon_smile_wink:


I am a rebel, what can I say, lol


----------



## rgrossicone

Salieri said:


> I wasn't just some unknown who turned up in vintage morning dress. I am a good friend of the bride and groom and was one of the groomsmen but, thanks to the groom's dislike of cheap hire morning dress, we were not asked to wear any kind of uniform. I had also discussed what I was going to wear with him on several occasions, particularly the hat, which he was very keen for me to wear.


Context, context, context...makes all the difference. Now that thats clear, and that you were part of the wedding, its a nice tribute to your friend. Kudos. I really do like it, and now that you've explained the context more, its very fitting. Here, or in America's Mum, England.

Keep the posts coming!


----------



## Peak and Pine

This is good. This is very, very good.

This is the second post of yours that I've seen and I've commented positively on both and while I was truthful, my purpose went beyond that. I want to keep you here: we need more Brit influence, more youthful influence and, as in the snap above, more style influence.

Thank you for joining. (And my apologies for that South African guy who crapped all over you last time around.)

P&P​


----------



## Jovan

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well Jovan, I think I can call underwear that t-shirt under the shirt. It is "under", I believe.
> 
> V


You didn't say anything about a t-shirt. What you said sounded like he was showing us his boxers or something, which is surely a much bigger offense than something worn as regular wear all the time now.



gnatty8 said:


> Uh, yes he is.


I've seen a lot of military men showing their "underwear" all the time. Should they be scolded too? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ffo

LilacCords said:


>


Fantastic. I absolutely love your ensemble. It must be a cool summer in London.


----------



## gman-17

*Rat Pack*

Gents,

I was feeling good this a.m. so I thought I would snap some pictures.









Some people would not do the French cuffs without a tie, but I need to retire the shirt and I would not wear it in a more formal setting. Also, I break that "rule" regularly because the vast majority of my shirts are double cuff. I also think it shows off the fabric of the jacket nicely.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket by Konen, MTM
> Shirt by Perry Ellis
> Tie (silk/cotton) by Hickey Freeman
> PS from NM
> Trousers by CK
> Socks by T. Harris London
> Belt by CK
> Shoes by Polo RL
> Watch by Zodiac


Trad with a 'tude. Seriosuly, reminds me of the school I was kicked out of.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> I put this outfit together last night, while quite tired - I am not entirely sure of the results, but, hey, everyone has their off day. Jacket is BB, shirt is Thomas Pink, tie is RLPL, belt is Polo, trousers are JAB (and in dire need of alteration - a little too long and way too large in the waist), and the shoes are AE Bruzzanos (Italian made for AE).
> 
> PS. - Pocket square is Robert Talbott, via C21 - $7.99.


UC,

I don't think you are that far off the mark. Seriously, I like your more fomal business attire best. You do it wel and it suits your refined approach. Now on to today, I just think the shirt and the tie are not quite right. Shirt works sans cravat. I do like the shoes.

PS I am also a fan of the Robert Talbott pocket square which doubles as an Ascott.

Ciao.


----------



## gman-17

Cruiser said:


> Heck, sometimes Charlie doesn't even bother with wearing a shirt over his tee shirt. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


I think Charlie is a styling guy. That is not a look I like.

G


----------



## welldressedfellow

Brilliant! A white carnation would have been a better buttonhole choice, but I'll not fault you for it. I notice you mention your shirt sleeve catching on your watch, yet you appear to be wearing a pocket watch. One need not wear one while wearing the other. Apart from those minor issues, very well done!



Salieri said:


> Well, it's not something I wore today, rather on Saturday, but I have only just seen the pictures and am interested in getting some feedback. It was a friend's wedding and I tried to go for a very classic '20s/'30s style, going vintage with as much stuff as possible. I was lucky enough to inherit a 1928 silk top hat from my great grandfather in exactly my size, which I would never have been able to acquire otherwise. I appreciate I should be showing more cuff on my left wrist, my shirt sleeve was of sufficient length but appears to have riden up and tucket itself behind my watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apols. for the poor quality, but that's facebook for you.


----------



## Peak and Pine

LilacCords said:


>




ffo said:


> Fantastic. I absolutely love your ensemble. *It must be a cool summer in London*.


It must be a weird summer too, one where all the leaves turn brown and fall off the trees.
​


----------



## Cary Grant

Gnatty- Nice cloth on that jacket.

UPR- NO!!


----------



## Cary Grant

Peak and Pine said:


> It must be a weird summer too, one where all the leaves turn brown and fall off the trees.
> ​


ROFL.


----------



## drace

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Some people would not do the French cuffs without a tie, but I need to retire the shirt and I would not wear it in a more formal setting. Also, I break that "rule" regularly because the vast majority of my shirts are double cuff. I also think it shows off the fabric of the jacket nicely.


I hope that "no French Cuff without a tie" thing is a strict rule. I was thinking about buying french cuff shirts. Maybe I will have to start wearing ties...I see upr-crust wearing them all the time and I want some...In anycase looking Good G-Man!


----------



## drace

*Like the look*



Wet Chinchilla said:


> Wool pinstripe jacket by John Kent
> Royal blue shirt by Paul Smith London
> Grey double-breasted waistcoat by H&M
> Green and blue paisley tie by Christian Lacroix
> Sunglasses by Gucci
> Brown leather bag by Sac & Co
> Green silk scarf (worn around wrist) , anonymous.


You pull this off well. Jacket Fits you like a dream.


----------



## drace

*Sweet!*



gnatty8 said:


> More blue today:
> 
> My shoes were not blue however,


Very nice!. I like every aspect of your outfit. Color, fit, Those shoes. YOu got it all!


----------



## drace

*Very nice*



mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket by Konen, MTM
> Shirt by Perry Ellis
> Tie (silk/cotton) by Hickey Freeman
> PS from NM
> Trousers by CK
> Socks by T. Harris London
> Belt by CK
> Shoes by Polo RL
> Watch by Zodiac


I like this outfit. I agree with themanfromlisbon..The tie is great. The pocket square sets this outfit apart from anyone you would be standing next to. To me it says "ya I got it"


----------



## drace

*Nothing to see here...Keep moving please.*

Today we had a cook out at work. A regular picnic if you will... so I dressed rather casual. I will not post lots of pics because in my mind it looked better than when I actually looked at the pictures. But I wanted you guys to see these shoes. They are AE perferated captoes. They need to be polished and I was thinking of sending them to a local guy to restore them. But I thought of you guys when I decided to wear them...

shoes first!









I did not realize the legs on thes pants look so wide down by the shoes. IT is like my ankles are in 1976 and above the knees I am in 2009. Maybe I will see if I can get them tapered...Can that be done? I was not sure if I should tuck in the shirt, it is one of those that you could wear out like this because of the shirt hem right? and just between you and me...These pants are Flat front...Oh well there is always tomorrow.


----------



## LilacCords

Hi Peak and Pine, I actually took this picture last Autumn, I posted it to show the reason for my Spaniel lining in the Jacket I wore yesterday! Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## LilacCords

Mannix said:


> I quite like this, especially the sportcoat. Is being a tailor your livelihood?


Thanks! I leave the tailoring to my workshop I do the designing and the selling.


----------



## weckl

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people would not do the French cuffs without a tie, but I need to retire the shirt and I would not wear it in a more formal setting.


I think French cuffs without a tie are fine. I love this outfit, particularly the jacket. Everything fits perfectly (this is also a great endorsement of pleated pants--they drape perfectly and look comfortable). However, to echo an ongoing debate on this forum, your undershirt is showing, which hurts the look for me.


----------



## Salieri

welldressedfellow said:


> Brilliant! A white carnation would have been a better buttonhole choice, but I'll not fault you for it. I notice you mention your shirt sleeve catching on your watch, yet you appear to be wearing a pocket watch. One need not wear one while wearing the other. Apart from those minor issues, very well done!


I agree with you about doubling up watches. While I have a small collection of pocket watches I would never wear one to a wedding where there is going to be drinking and dancing, especially a ceilidh as there was at this one, so I went with a 1955 Bulova selfwinding dress watch on the wrist and a 1904 photographer's pocket actinometer on the chain. I'll pop some pictures of them up in due course if anybody's interested.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> More blue today:
> 
> My shoes were not blue however,


Great! The tie plays nicely with the coat, the pants close the picture in perfection. And the shoes...oh well.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I was feeling good this a.m. so I thought I would snap some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people would not do the French cuffs without a tie, but I need to retire the shirt and I would not wear it in a more formal setting. Also, I break that "rule" regularly because the vast majority of my shirts are double cuff. I also think it shows off the fabric of the jacket nicely.


Looking good G. The coat is nice and the whole outfit works.
That french cuff rule is one of those rules...forget it.

Cheers

V


----------



## deandbn

Peak and Pine said:


> Thank you for joining. (And my apologies for that South African guy who crapped all over you last time around.)
> 
> P&P


*To Peak & Pine*

Please do not apologise on my behalf, i am quite capable of doing it myself should the need arise.

Secondly, I did not "crapped all over him", I merely suggested that he fasten his tie, as I would imagine the vast majority of other men would do, and that he add a pocket square which I thought would lift his outfit from average to excellent.

*To Chincilla*

I again mention that your outfit would look a lot better if you fastened your tie and wore a pocket square.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tricota

gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I was feeling good this a.m. so I thought I would snap some pictures.
> 
> Some people would not do the French cuffs without a tie, but I need to retire the shirt and I would not wear it in a more formal setting. Also, I break that "rule" regularly because the vast majority of my shirts are double cuff. I also think it shows off the fabric of the jacket nicely.


Perhaps a silk knot insted of cufflinks? It might take it down just a little bit...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Today...*

...not much to do. So, let's relax...



















Yesterday: a detail. Trousers were antracite and shoes Chetwind Churchs










Carpe Diem

V


----------



## rgrossicone

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yesterday: a detail. Trousers were antracite and shoes Chetwind Churchs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


BEAUTIFUL tie. I'm such a sucker for paisley!


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

Thanks for the welcome notes yesterday;

Here's today's efforts;

Jkt - Navy blue Silk/linen/wool mix MOP buttons (Own label)
Shirt own label
Tie Ralph Lauren
Pocket Square Ralph Lauren (From ebay)
Jeans mid blue 501's
Shoes grey vintage Grenson brogues
Watch 60's Air-King given to me by my Dad


----------



## LilacCords

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...not much to do. So, let's relax...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch looks great with the shoes!


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> You didn't say anything about a t-shirt. What you said sounded like he was showing us his boxers or something, which is surely a much bigger offense than something worn as regular wear all the time now.
> 
> I've seen a lot of military men showing their "underwear" all the time. Should they be scolded too? :icon_smile_big:


I show my underwear too when I am washing my car, just not when I am trying to "dress up".


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


> I hope that "no French Cuff without a tie" thing is a strict rule. I was thinking about buying french cuff shirts. Maybe I will have to start wearing ties...I see upr-crust wearing them all the time and I want some...In anycase looking Good G-Man!


In my opinion, if you are not planning on wearing a tie (at a minimum, I don't even think French cuffs look good with sportcoats) very much, I would skip the French cuffs and try to buy plain button cuff shirts, it just looks better.


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


> Today we had a cook out at work. A regular picnic if you will... so I dressed rather casual. I will not post lots of pics because in my mind it looked better than when I actually looked at the pictures. But I wanted you guys to see these shoes. They are AE perferated captoes. They need to be polished and I was thinking of sending them to a local guy to restore them. But I thought of you guys when I decided to wear them...
> 
> I did not realize the legs on thes pants look so wide down by the shoes. IT is like my ankles are in 1976 and above the knees I am in 2009. Maybe I will see if I can get them tapered...Can that be done? I was not sure if I should tuck in the shirt, it is one of those that you could wear out like this because of the shirt hem right? and just between you and me...These pants are Flat front...Oh well there is always tomorrow.


Those shoes are the nicest you've posted yet, well done. Yes, you can get those trousers tapered, but if they are cotton and inexpensive, it may be better just to start over with new ones. Like I've said before, tucking looks more polished, and gives an overall leaner look to the person wearing. I'd save the untucked shirt for the backyward BBQ, in one's own backyward mind you.. lol.. It looks like a lot of your clothing is a little over-sized.. Have you ever given any thought to sizing down on some of your shirts?


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...not much to do. So, let's relax...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Nice specs Vic, love em'


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Great look!*

Dear G-Man,

I like your entire look...beautiful jacket, pocket square and links. I think French cuffs look good anytime!!!

Mark



gman-17 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I was feeling good this a.m. so I thought I would snap some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people would not do the French cuffs without a tie, but I need to retire the shirt and I would not wear it in a more formal setting. Also, I break that "rule" regularly because the vast majority of my shirts are double cuff. I also think it shows off the fabric of the jacket nicely.


----------



## upr_crust

*It would seem that my outfit yesterday met with less-than-unanimous acclaim . . .*

. . . but, you ask, "Why am I quoting drace while making this comment?"

Aha - there is a point to my madness.

I believe that my attire yesterday would have greatly benefitted from the removal of the tie, or the shirt - the combo was apparently not everyone's cup of tea (rather more like their cup of bitter hemlock).

However, I think that, with yesterday's shirt, that a French cuff shirt with no tie (considering its colour) would have worked better than with a tie (certainly better than with my mistaken choice). I do have a few very loudly striped French cuff shirts (from Hilditch & Key in London - very pretty, hell to coordinate with a tie) that I do on occasion wear without a tie, to some effect.

So, to add one opinion to your poll, drace, you can, on occasion, wear a French cuff shirt without a tie, IMHO - warm weather, sports jacket (or no jacket), casual yet festive occasion.

I promise to post pictures of today's attire, and I promise that they will be more in line with the tastes of the general consensus.



drace said:


> I hope that "no French Cuff without a tie" thing is a strict rule. I was thinking about buying french cuff shirts. Maybe I will have to start wearing ties...I see upr-crust wearing them all the time and I want some...In anycase looking Good G-Man!


----------



## gman-17

tricota said:


> Perhaps a silk knot insted of cufflinks? It might take it down just a little bit...


_I think silk knots would work well. I have about 40 pairs of cufflinks--no silk knots. I just don't like working them through the shirt. Perhaps I_ _don't have the proper fine motor skills. I think it is a great suggestion, though._



weckl said:


> I think French cuffs without a tie are fine. I love this outfit, particularly the jacket. Everything fits perfectly (this is also a great endorsement of pleated pants--they drape perfectly and look comfortable). However, to echo an ongoing debate on this forum, your undershirt is showing, which hurts the look for me.


_Thanks for the compliments weckl. I agree with you. Actually I hate our office no tie rule. I like ties and I think it finishes everything perfectly. People get a little freaked out when you wear them here though and I don't like V neck t shirts and will not go out without one. I do think you are very correct._



gnatty8 said:


> In my opinion, if you are not planning on wearing a tie (at a minimum, I don't even think French cuffs look good with sportcoats) very much, I would skip the French cuffs and try to buy plain button cuff shirts, it just looks better.


_Gnatty for the most part I agree. Although I like double cuffs with sweaters and I like them with a good odd jacket and a tie--particularly with a vest. I think if Prince Charles can do it in good taste at least, if I am breaking rules, I am in decent company. _

_BTW I think you looked very nice. I think a poplin tie would add to it. I am really looking for a good source for poplin ties. _



themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking good G. The coat is nice and the whole outfit works.
> That french cuff rule is one of those rules...forget it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


_V_

_I love the spectators. Bravo. _

_When you have as much style and panache as you do, no one knows you are breaking rules. :icon_smile_wink:_


----------



## mysharona

Question for you guys: How do you feel with the mixing of grays? The charcoal jacket, shown here, with the heather gray pants. Neither are part of a suit. Talk amongst yourselves.
Today: 
Kuppenheimer (Chicago) blazer
Geoffrey Beene shirt
Tango Tie
PS from Belk's
Trafalgar lizard belt
BB trousers
Old Navy Socks
vintage Bostonian shoes 
Zodiac watch, same as yesterday


----------



## Cruiser

Earlier today it was off for another morning at my business casual office.










Cruiser


----------



## LilacCords

mysharona said:


> Question for you guys: How do you feel with the mixing of grays? The charcoal jacket, shown here, with the heather gray pants. Neither are part of a suit. Talk amongst yourselves.
> 
> Like the look - Very difficult to carry off imo but you've done it!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Peak and Pine said:


> This is the second post of yours that I've seen and I've commented positively on both and while I was truthful, my purpose went beyond that. I want to keep you here: we need more Brit influence, more youthful influence and, as in the snap above, more style influence.
> 
> Thank you for joining. *(And my apologies for that South African guy who crapped all over you last time around.)*
> 
> P&P​


Enter the guy from South Africa:​

deandbn said:


> *To Peak & Pine*
> 
> I did not "crapped all over him", I merely suggested that he fasten his tie, as I would imagine the vast majority of other men would do, and that he add a pocket square which I thought would lift his outfit from average to excellent.


Hmmmmm. Not what I read the first time around:



deandbn said:


> "*Ditch the sunglasses, they are so uncool*, pack them in your suitcase to take on your next Blue Sky holiday, *get a pocket square instead. *Also it's the middle of summer so *lose the scarf and get yourself a decent necktie to go with your outfit. Learn to do a goodenough 4inhand knot,* do it up real tight and you'll start looking (and feeling) SERIOUSLY COOL.


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> ....


I like this quite a bit; one of my favourites of yours.



Cruiser said:


> Earlier today it was off for another morning at my business casual office.


What's going on with the collar? Is it a button-down with a weird roll or a regular collar with curling edges? Either way, it needs pressing I would have thought, unless it's a pure photo angle effect which seems unlikely. I tend to think that if one is going for a very simple & clean look, it has to be ultra-precise to work.

Personally, I lean more to the "blind them with bling" solution:


----------



## LilacCords

Personally, I lean more to the "blind them with bling" solution:

/quote]

Nice Holdfast - Is it Mohair?


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> I like this quite a bit; one of my favourites of yours.


Why thank you, Holdfast. From a man of your sartorial lattitude I am flattered!


----------



## Cruiser

Holdfast said:


> What's going on with the collar? Is it a button-down with a weird roll or a regular collar with curling edges? Either way, it needs pressing I would have thought, unless it's a pure photo angle effect which seems unlikely.


It's just the camera angle and the way I'm positioned. The shirt is a white oxford cloth button down and it's pressed as smooth as a baby's behind, a trad would probably say too smooth. :icon_smile:



> I tend to think that if one is going for a very simple & clean look, it has to be ultra-precise to work.


I feel just the opposite. Trying to be "ultra-precise" to me is the antithesis to casual. While I wouldn't try, or want, to look sloppy; at the same time I see no reason to sweat every tiny detail in casual attire. At the same time I will admit that I have found many of your casual looks to be really impressive.

Cruiser


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> I like this quite a bit; one of my favourites of yours.
> 
> What's going on with the collar? Is it a button-down with a weird roll or a regular collar with curling edges? Either way, it needs pressing I would have thought, unless it's a pure photo angle effect which seems unlikely. I tend to think that if one is going for a very simple & clean look, it has to be ultra-precise to work.
> 
> Personally, I lean more to the "blind them with bling" solution:


Stand in for the Prince? Excellent!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like this quite a bit; one of my favourites of yours.
> 
> What's going on with the collar? Is it a button-down with a weird roll or a regular collar with curling edges? Either way, it needs pressing I would have thought, unless it's a pure photo angle effect which seems unlikely. I tend to think that if one is going for a very simple & clean look, it has to be ultra-precise to work.
> 
> Personally, I lean more to the "blind them with bling" solution:


Your suit is perfect. I think that the fabrics is what we call alpaca. Fine and suiting better than silk/cotton ones.

Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> Earlier today it was off for another morning at my business casual office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Looking good Cruiser, is that a suit you are wearing?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> BEAUTIFUL tie. I'm such a sucker for paisley!


Thanks, Rg. Me too, love paisley.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome notes yesterday;
> 
> Here's today's efforts;
> 
> Jkt - Navy blue Silk/linen/wool mix MOP buttons (Own label)
> Shirt own label
> Tie Ralph Lauren
> Pocket Square Ralph Lauren (From ebay)
> Jeans mid blue 501's
> Shoes grey vintage Grenson brogues
> Watch 60's Air-King given to me by my Dad


 And nice efforts. Love the shirt. 
Hope to see the shoes, next time 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> themanfromlisbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...not much to do. So, let's relax...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch looks great with the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LC. The watch is a vintage mechanical Cauny
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V
Click to expand...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Nice specs Vic, love em'


+1, G :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

Thanks

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> _V_
> 
> _I love the spectators. Bravo. _
> 
> _When you have as much style and panache as you do, no one knows you are breaking rules. :icon_smile_wink:_


And then, there were 3, GM 

Thanks for your words. You're too kind

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Question for you guys: How do you feel with the mixing of grays? The charcoal jacket, shown here, with the heather gray pants. Neither are part of a suit. Talk amongst yourselves.
> Today:
> Kuppenheimer (Chicago) blazer
> Geoffrey Beene shirt
> Tango Tie
> PS from Belk's
> Trafalgar lizard belt
> BB trousers
> Old Navy Socks
> vintage Bostonian shoes
> Zodiac watch, same as yesterday


Works very well, MS.
It's easier to make it in winter or fall, but your tie/psquare are giving a springing tone. Very nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
NM belt
Borrelli pant
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> Nice Holdfast - Is it Mohair?





themanfromlisbon said:


> Your suit is perfect. I think that the fabrics is what we call alpaca. Fine and suiting better than silk/cotton ones.


It's actually 100% silk, though quite a hard-wearing one. I know everyone says silk is hot, but this suit at least, is not.



Cruiser said:


> I feel just the opposite. Trying to be "ultra-precise" to me is the antithesis to casual. While I wouldn't try, or want, to look sloppy; at the same time I see no reason to sweat every tiny detail in casual attire. At the same time I will admit that I have found many of your casual looks to be really impressive.


Note, I said simple NOT casual.

Simplicity is more impressive to me when due attention is paid to details. Complexities allow for the beauty of imperfection to emerge, but that is a different kind of beauty.

For those about to scream "what about wabi-sabi!?" at me, I would actually argue that the beauty of wabi-sabi is not about imperfection in simple objects, but rather beauty from complexity (the complexity of aging, or wear or whatever). Wabi-sabi, though purporting to be natural, is actually to my eye, _chosen_ complexity (by the human doing the viewing), not imperfection in simple objects. Slightly heretical, I know...

Casual is a whole other issue - it can either be simple or complex. Your casual look happens to be simple, hence my comment.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Personally, I lean more to the "blind them with bling" solution:


I have always like this suit when you wear it Holdfast, it really works for you. The fabric is fabulous.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Question for you guys: How do you feel with the mixing of grays? The charcoal jacket, shown here, with the heather gray pants. Neither are part of a suit. Talk amongst yourselves.


Meh, I do it all the time, looks fine. Interestingly, I do the reverse from what you do here, lighter color of gray up top with darker on bottom.. This works though, I like it.


----------



## gnatty8

Me today, started sunny, then rained.. Sort of like my day, lol





Obligatory shoe shot:


----------



## upr_crust

*Possible atonement (albeit late in the day) for yesterday's relative . . .*

. . . sartorial debacle.

I hope that today's attire meets with more approval across the board . . .


----------



## drace

gnatty8 said:


> Those shoes are the nicest you've posted yet, well done. Yes, you can get those trousers tapered, but if they are cotton and inexpensive, it may be better just to start over with new ones. Like I've said before, tucking looks more polished, and gives an overall leaner look to the person wearing. I'd save the untucked shirt for the backyward BBQ, in one's own backyward mind you.. lol.. It looks like a lot of your clothing is a little over-sized.. Have you ever given any thought to sizing down on some of your shirts?


Thanks on the shoes!.. I have thought about (and tried) downsizing some of my shirts but I have problems because I have a large chest and upper arms. So when I go down a size it is tight and pulls the uper buttons at times. So to get a good fit in the upper body I usually get a sirt that is too long and wide in the stomach. I was thinking about getting a few shirts taken in in the stomach but the more I visit tailors the less confidence I have in them. I ordered a few custom shirts online...So we will see what they look like. I will get them in about 4-5 weeks...


----------



## drace

*Wed,,,*

Today I wore a tie. It is the first time in a long time I wore a tie and it went over well. Many people in the office commented how nice I looked and many even commented that I had been looking sharp for the past few months...I started dressing like a gentleman about nine months ago but it was nice to get some poitive comments and I think the tie set it over the edge... I think I will try to wear a tie at least one time per week. One gentleman that works in another department stopped me in the hall and said he and a few of his collegues have been talking lately and they anticipate what I will be wearing the next day...I even knoticed HE was dressed nicer than usual! I am setting trends and influencing people. I am sick about it. Now I have to live up to this image I am creating...Oh boy. I need your help more than ever!.

The tie is pink with black stripes (I thought they were navy stripes this morning but when I left the house in the sun they are black) The pocket square is peach, the blazer is navy. 









I am trying to pull up my pants to the waist..Not the hips. it makes me look and feel thiner...









Florshiem Imperial wingtips. 









I wore my glasses today. Not that it matters but I generally wear contacs. However this morning I had an "incident" with the contacts and it looked like I got poked in the eye with a stick. The redness and swelling went down quickly but it was wierd walking into work wearing a tie for the first time in...ever, and people going "hey you look sharp...What happened to your eye"? Oh well.


----------



## drace

*Love it!*



upr_crust said:


> . . . sartorial debacle.
> 
> I hope that today's attire meets with more approval across the board . . .


I love every aspect of this outfit. I especially like the shirt/tie/cuflink Combo. Very nice. It is nice to see you go from suits to sportcoat and slacks and back to suits. Also the shoes are great. If one were to do a search on a website that sells stuff or walk into a shoe store what would one call those shoes? Suede wingtips? Nubuck? I have to get some of those.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . sartorial debacle.
> 
> I hope that today's attire meets with more approval across the board . . .


Looked even better in person! And oh, those shoes...:aportnoy:


----------



## gman-17

drace said:


> Today I wore a tie. It is the first time in a long time I wore a tie and it went over well. Many people in the office commented how nice I looked and many even commented that I had been looking sharp for the past few months...I started dressing like a gentleman about nine months ago but it was nice to get some poitive comments and I think the tie set it over the edge... I think I will try to wear a tie at least one time per week. One gentleman that works in another department stopped me in the hall and said he and a few of his collegues have been talking lately and they anticipate what I will be wearing the next day...I even knoticed HE was dressed nicer than usual! I am setting trends and influencing people. I am sick about it. Now I have to live up to this image I am creating...Oh boy. I need your help more than ever!.
> 
> The tie is pink with black stripes (I thought they were navy stripes this morning but when I left the house in the sun they are black) The pocket square is peach, the blazer is navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pull up my pants to the waist..Not the hips. it makes me look and feel thiner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florshiem Imperial wingtips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my glasses today. Not that it matters but I generally wear contacs. However this morning I had an "incident" with the contacts and it looked like I got poked in the eye with a stick. The redness and swelling went down quickly but it was wierd walking into work wearing a tie for the first time in...ever, and people going "hey you look sharp...What happened to your eye"? Oh well.


Drace,

No desire to be critical just helpful.

1. jacket looks like it might be too small.

2. It is difficult to tell if 1 ^ is correct because your shirt sleeves--which is almost impossible--are too long. I say almost impossible because I like a lot of shirt.

3. I think you gotta get out of pleats. I love pleats but they are not working here. You are getting kind of mushroom look. I also believe your trousers are too tight in the thighs.

4. Give the tie back to the guys in Men In Black and go to Brooks (or somewhwere like it. https://www.ties-necktie.com/) and buy some proper ties.

Your pocket square looks fine--but you could show a little more. :icon_smile_big:

BTW, I love Audis and drive one as well.

My comments are not meant to discourage, please do not take them that way.

G


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . sartorial debacle.
> 
> I hope that today's attire meets with more approval across the board . . .


UC,

Hey, I don't know if you know this, but a guy claiming to be you posted some pics yesterday. We should have Andy look into it. I do believe this man is wanted by Interpol. Glad to see you are back.


----------



## rgrossicone

drace said:


> Now I have to live up to this image I am creating...Oh boy. I need your help more than ever!.
> 
> The tie is pink with black stripes (I thought they were navy stripes this morning but when I left the house in the sun they are black) The pocket square is peach, the blazer is navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pull up my pants to the waist..Not the hips. it makes me look and feel thiner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florshiem Imperial wingtips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey you look sharp...What happened to your eye"? Oh well.


Drace...I would go for thicker ties as a guy with more upper body mass...it doesn't look bad, but could be improved by wearing a thicker tie.

LOVE the shoes, I'm a sucker for wingtips, and Jewish girls...go figure?

As far as what you now have to live up to...well, this is the dilemma of every AAACer. We can never let our game down...lest anyone see us in "civvies"...lol.

One other suggestion would be to slim your shirt down a bit. There seems to be A LOT of excess fabric there. A good tailor can get rid of that. When you're ready, I think you'd be a primo candidate for MTM shirts, but again, once you pop...you can't stop.

Sorry 'bout your eye...lol.:aportnoy:


----------



## drace

*I like this...and agin the fit!*



gnatty8 said:


> Me today, started sunny, then rained.. Sort of like my day, lol
> 
> Obligatory shoe shot:


This is a nice outfit. I love the jacket. It is Cotton or linen right? The soes are very fine as well!.


----------



## jazz_tini

drace said:


> Today I wore a tie...


First off, you look sharp. Congrats on upping your own game and that of the office as well.

I agree with the comments on the shirt. You've got a big chest and shoulders, and I'm guessing that by the time you get something that fits your neck you've got plenty of extra around the middle. Do give MTM a try-- you won't believe the difference. They're not that expensive either.

Wider tie +1.

I have to disagree with one guy about the pleats though. I looked at your pic and nodded, thinking "this guy needs the pleats to balance all that mass in the chest and upper body." Please yourself before anyone else, but I thought the pleats look great on you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Ah, you must mean my evil twin . . .*

Vladimir Ilich Ulyanov - he makes an appearance on occasion, when he gets tired of sleeping in Red Square . . .



gman-17 said:


> UC,
> 
> Hey, I don't know if you know this, but a guy claiming to be you posted some pics yesterday. We should have Andy look into it. I do believe this man is wanted by Interpol. Glad to see you are back.


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> I show my underwear too when I am washing my car, just not when I am trying to "dress up".


Well, I was actually joking about military uniforms where the white crew neck is plainly visible with a khaki shirt. Worth noting that they're more concerned with hiding chest hair than civilians. I've worked at a job where you had to wear a crew-neck undershirt because of the same reason.

In any case, I'm not necessarily defending the use of crew necks with civilian attire (I too prefer the deep v-neck for open collars), just against the accusation of them being "underwear" and on the same level as exposed thongs and boxers. Considering they are accepted as casual wear now, I don't see why they should be treated as such. "You should wear a v-neck with open collar shirts," could have been said instead of, "Ewww, I can see your underwear!!!" :icon_smile_big:



gnatty8 said:


> In my opinion, if you are not planning on wearing a tie (at a minimum, I don't even think French cuffs look good with sportcoats) very much, I would skip the French cuffs and try to buy plain button cuff shirts, it just looks better.


I thought Thomas Mahon looked smart wearing a soft collared shirt that had double cuffs. It was blue (a more casual colour) and worn with a brown corduroy coat.



rgrossicone said:


> Drace...I would go for thicker ties as a guy with more upper body mass...it doesn't look bad, but could be improved by wearing a thicker tie.


I agree. Keep things in proportion.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, thank you, thank you . . . .*

Drace,

You are too kind, first off.

Secondly, the shoes are suede wingtips. If you ask for nubuck, you'll most likely get a much more casual shoe with a rubber sole, not leather - check out the web site for Brooks Brothers - they have some brown suede lace-ups similar to what I'm wearing, though cap-toe, not wingtips.

The pair I wore today I don't wear very often, but I've also had them for some 25 years - bought at Syms in the 1980's for a whopping $44 - resoled once.

Now, with reference to all the advice that you've gotten, let me say that gman's advice was closest to what I would have told you - you need a wider tie, the jacket looks as if it's a bit small, the sleeves on the shirt are a bit too long, and the tie is too narrow for you, and for the proportion of the lapels on your jacket (narrow lapels go with narrow ties, wider with wider).

As for pleated trousers, there are questions of ease of movement aside from the pure aesthetics of pleats, so I will not advise you to give them up entirely. However, for maximal vertical (i.e. slimming) effect, the pleats should lay fairly flat when you're standing up, and the edges of your front pockets should lay fairly flat (assuming that your pockets are not stuffed full of things).

That aside, you DO look as if you thought about how you were dressed, and you look happy that you put yourself together as well as you did - attitude goes a long way in projecting a better image of oneself to the world. In that, you're well on your way to a better-dressed you.



drace said:


> I love every aspect of this outfit. I especially like the shirt/tie/cuflink Combo. Very nice. It is nice to see you go from suits to sportcoat and slacks and back to suits. Also the shoes are great. If one were to do a search on a website that sells stuff or walk into a shoe store what would one call those shoes? Suede wingtips? Nubuck? I have to get some of those.


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> Well, I was actually joking about military uniforms where the white crew neck is plainly visible with a khaki shirt.


Joking or not, it's true; and not just with a khaki shirt. For example, here I am in my dress uniform at a wedding in 1968 with quite a bit of "underwear" exposed.










By the way, I was a guest and not the groom.

Cruiser


----------



## Srynerson

LilacCords said:


>


Great look! My only significant critique would be to go with a larger tie knot for that collar.


----------



## sdjordan

mysharona said:


> Question for you guys: How do you feel with the mixing of grays? The charcoal jacket, shown here, with the heather gray pants. Neither are part of a suit. Talk amongst yourselves.
> Today:
> Kuppenheimer (Chicago) blazer
> Geoffrey Beene shirt
> Tango Tie
> PS from Belk's
> Trafalgar lizard belt
> BB trousers
> Old Navy Socks
> vintage Bostonian shoes
> Zodiac watch, same as yesterday


I think the blending of the grays looks great. I often flip what you've worn here. Dark gray pants with a much lighter gray blazer. Just like with tans/khaki colors- as long as they're not too close you should be fine.


----------



## davemx66

LilacCords said:


> Here is a better picture of the Jacket, tie and pocket square. The Jacket is one of my own tailor made efforts, the tie is vintage Hermes and the pocket square is a Thomas Pink from ebay! The 2nd picture shows the inspiration for the lining in the Jacket


Can't find the words to explain myself about that lining, it's just.... awesome !!!! :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## davemx66

*...*



upr_crust said:


> I put this outfit together last night, while quite tired - I am not entirely sure of the results, but, hey, everyone has their off day. Jacket is BB, shirt is Thomas Pink, tie is RLPL, belt is Polo, trousers are JAB (and in dire need of alteration - a little too long and way too large in the waist), and the shoes are AE Bruzzanos (Italian made for AE).
> 
> PS. - Pocket square is Robert Talbott, via C21 - $7.99.


Kinda "Regis-y", IMO
Love the shoes though!:aportnoy:


----------



## LilacCords

drace said:


> Today I wore a tie. It is the first time in a long time I wore a tie and it went over well. Many people in the office commented how nice I looked and many even commented that I had been looking sharp for the past few months...I started dressing like a gentleman about nine months ago but it was nice to get some poitive comments and I think the tie set it over the edge... I think I will try to wear a tie at least one time per week. One gentleman that works in another department stopped me in the hall and said he and a few of his collegues have been talking lately and they anticipate what I will be wearing the next day...I even knoticed HE was dressed nicer than usual! I am setting trends and influencing people. I am sick about it. Now I have to live up to this image I am creating...Oh boy. I need your help more than ever!.
> 
> *Great Job, each day seems to bring an improvement. Ref the chap in your office dressing smarter too, thats great, probably the best kind of compliment. I'd go along with the gentlemen who mentioned the wider tie and removal of pleats but overall you're really making strides!*


----------



## LilacCords

davemx66 said:


> Can't find the words to explain myself about that lining, it's just.... awesome !!!! :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


*Thanks a lot! The lining is actually made from material for neck-ties but when I saw it I just had to have it. My own dog is a Spaniel (pictured a couple of pages back), and I thought it would be perfect to have a dog lining for a country style jacket!*


----------



## LilacCords

gnatty8 said:


> Me today, started sunny, then rained.. Sort of like my day, lol
> 
> *Love the tie and shoes Gnatty.*


----------



## LilacCords

Srynerson said:


> Great look! My only significant critique would be to go with a larger tie knot for that collar.


*Thanks Srynerson - ref the tie knot; In a move to distance myself as far as possible from the English footballer (Soccer player) look, i've decided to always wear as tighter knot as possible in my ties. I've also noticed this prevents them slipping mid-way through the day.*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Me today, started sunny, then rained.. Sort of like my day, lol


G, it's hapenning everywhere. One never knows the weather to come,
Still, you look very good. But I'm repeating myself.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . sartorial debacle.
> 
> I hope that today's attire meets with more approval across the board . . .


Yes! Now Lenine is dead for good!:icon_smile_big:

You look great, UC. 1+ on the shoes, but the whole is awesome

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

drace said:


> Today I wore a tie. It is the first time in a long time I wore a tie and it went over well. Many people in the office commented how nice I looked and many even commented that I had been looking sharp for the past few months...I started dressing like a gentleman about nine months ago but it was nice to get some poitive comments and I think the tie set it over the edge... I think I will try to wear a tie at least one time per week. One gentleman that works in another department stopped me in the hall and said he and a few of his collegues have been talking lately and they anticipate what I will be wearing the next day...I even knoticed HE was dressed nicer than usual! I am setting trends and influencing people. I am sick about it. Now I have to live up to this image I am creating...Oh boy. I need your help more than ever!.
> 
> The tie is pink with black stripes (I thought they were navy stripes this morning but when I left the house in the sun they are black) The pocket square is peach, the blazer is navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Drace, I agree with the advices that GMan, RG and UC gave you (about pleated trousers - where, somehw, they disagree - I would go for pleated ones in occasions).
But the most important is that you are improving each day and not reluctant about others advices. And that's the point.

Cheers

V


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Congrats on the tie, Drace!*

I admire your boldness, Drace, stepping out and wearing a tie in an office that is pretty much "tieless". As you indicated, you just might inspire a few other guys to look into ties. You definitely need to have at least one day a week as your "tie day"!!!!

I think the shirt solution for you might well be a custom made shirt. You indicated you have recently ordered some and that might be the best way to deal with your large chest and slimmer waist.

And definitely show more of that pocket square!!! <smile>



drace said:


> Today I wore a tie. It is the first time in a long time I wore a tie and it went over well. Many people in the office commented how nice I looked and many even commented that I had been looking sharp for the past few months...I started dressing like a gentleman about nine months ago but it was nice to get some poitive comments and I think the tie set it over the edge... I think I will try to wear a tie at least one time per week. One gentleman that works in another department stopped me in the hall and said he and a few of his collegues have been talking lately and they anticipate what I will be wearing the next day...I even knoticed HE was dressed nicer than usual! I am setting trends and influencing people. I am sick about it. Now I have to live up to this image I am creating...Oh boy. I need your help more than ever!.
> 
> The tie is pink with black stripes (I thought they were navy stripes this morning but when I left the house in the sun they are black) The pocket square is peach, the blazer is navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to pull up my pants to the waist..Not the hips. it makes me look and feel thiner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florshiem Imperial wingtips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my glasses today. Not that it matters but I generally wear contacs. However this morning I had an "incident" with the contacts and it looked like I got poked in the eye with a stick. The redness and swelling went down quickly but it was wierd walking into work wearing a tie for the first time in...ever, and people going "hey you look sharp...What happened to your eye"? Oh well.


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


> This is a nice outfit. I love the jacket. It is Cotton or linen right? The soes are very fine as well!.


Thanks, linen/cotton blend. Shoes are Barker Black.



Cruiser said:


> Joking or not, it's true; and not just with a khaki shirt. For example, here I am in my dress uniform at a wedding in *1968* with quite a bit of "underwear" exposed.
> Cruiser


Great year..



LilacCords said:


> *Love the tie and shoes Gnatty.*


Thank you.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Drace, I agree with the advices that GMan, RG and UC gave you (about pleated trousers - where, somehw, they disagree - I would go for pleated ones in occasions).
> But the *most important is that you are improving each day and not reluctant about others advices*. And that's the point.
> Cheers
> V


I second Vic's wise observation.


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

Work this morning - Golf P.M, will post the hideous golf attire If I get a chance 

Here we go;

Suit - Navy Herringbone own label
Shirt - White Herringbone own label
Tie - Brooks Bros.
Pocket Square - Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Loake Ely
Watch - 60's Air-King
Cuff-links - Grand Father's sterling silver
Holdall - Connolly


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Some fun, today*

Or, blazer day ...


























Cheers

V


----------



## Cruiser

After only wearing a suit a couple of times this entire year, I've already had one on twice just this week. I miss my jeans. :icon_smile_big:

For what it's worth, the tie isn't a solid. Unfortunately my little el cheapo cell phone camera doesn't have enough resolution to show the fine print.










Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


> Cuff-links - Grand Father's sterling silver


Awesome links (not the golf, those things on your cuffs)



themanfromlisbon said:


> Or, blazer day ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Pants a great V...they a mustard? Just got a pair of those in chino-lino.



Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


Looks good, live that dimple...shh, whats that I'm hearing...I think its your jeans, calling you, begging you to come back. Just so you know, you don't need to listen...plenty o' fish in the sea!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## amansplen

Considering the fact that I had to dress up for the agency today I am wearing a black pencil skirt with a classical white blouse and pink strapy sandals. And of course always with me, my black trench coat, just in case the rain overwhelms me surprisingly. 
I love pencil skirts because they look really good when you are wearing them with high heels and it is the perfect mix and match thing if you combine it with very classy colors and a colorful piece that highlights the complete look and underlines it.


----------



## amansplen

Oh sorry I did post my post in the wrong thread. This is a little bit embarrassing and I apologize deeply for this complications, of course I wanted to write in the women's forum what I am wearing. I am truly and deeply sorry.


----------



## Cruiser

amansplen said:


> Oh sorry I did post my post in the wrong thread. This is a little bit embarrassing and I apologize deeply for this complications, of course I wanted to write in the women's forum what I am wearing. I am truly and deeply sorry.


Hey, your only mistake was in not providing a picture. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> Looking good Cruiser, is that a suit you are wearing?


No, it's a sport coat with a fine black/gray houndstooth pattern. My cell phone camera doesn't have enough resolution to show much detail, but I'll blow it up a little to see if any will show.










Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000

Cruiser said:


> After only wearing a suit a couple of times this entire year, I've already had one on twice just this week. I miss my jeans. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> For what it's worth, the tie isn't a solid. Unfortunately my little el cheapo cell phone camera doesn't have enough resolution to show the fine print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Your outfit looks nice.

I'll bet that you probably pay a lot more attention to detail than most other jeans wearers when you wear them too. Your jeans outfits are probably two or three steps about the "average guy", too. I don't know if you ever have posted an actual picture of you in jeans. (You're not fooling anyone!)

(I'm in sport coat and tie today, but the lack of a digital camera along with the lack of posting skills puts me where I can't post a picture.)


----------



## mysharona

Uhh... I just noticed what the trousers are doing at the top of the shoes in picture #1. Well... please disregard, I'm not taking the shot again.
Today:
Jacket: Linen/cotton by Milton's Clothing cupboard
Shirt: Brooks Bros non-iron buttondown
Tie by Express
PS by Hav-a-Hank (lol)
Belt by Trafalgar
Trousers by CK
Merona navy socks
Shoes by AE
Nooka watch by Seiko


----------



## Cruiser

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I don't know if you ever have posted an actual picture of you in jeans. (You're not fooling anyone!)


How's this?










Cruiser


----------



## The Louche

Cruiser said:


> After only wearing a suit a couple of times this entire year, I've already had one on twice just this week. I miss my jeans. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> For what it's worth, the tie isn't a solid. Unfortunately my little el cheapo cell phone camera doesn't have enough resolution to show the fine print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


No pocket square Cruiser?


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


>


Tie and links are terrific, well done!


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Me today, started sunny, then rained.. Sort of like my day


Nice jacket.



upr_crust said:


> ...


Great shoes.



drace said:


> ...


Your gear is improving every day. Keep going, it's great to see the improvement. A couple of things I'd think about in addition to the points others have raised would be a higher shirt collar and a jacket that fits across your neck and chest a bit better (it's gaping open a bit).



LilacCords said:


> Work this morning...


Sharp.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Or, blazer day ...


Looking good.

Enjoying wearing this funky jacket for the second time this week...


----------



## mysharona

VERY nicely done.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Nice jacket.
> 
> Great shoes.
> 
> Your gear is improving every day. Keep going, it's great to see the improvement. A couple of things I'd think about in addition to the points others have raised would be a higher shirt collar and a jacket that fits across your neck and chest a bit better (it's gaping open a bit).
> 
> Sharp.
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Enjoying wearing this funky jacket for the second time this week...


Drace,

This is what I mean by stunt driver don't try this at home--well in time. (BTW: I am not sure I could put this all together)

Generally I don't like the jeans, jacket and tie, however, HF does it exactly right.

1. Jeans are rolled up with big cuffs lots of contrast and no attempt to pass them off as "dress pants" in any way.

2. Shoes, though highly polished, are casual. HF might have done a little better with a blucher but the broguing really makes them more casual so that is another win. Also, they seem to have a little two tone action which appears to be more the weathering of the leather than actual difference between leather pieces.

3. Tie is a casual knit, in keeping with the jeans, which HF uses to pick up a more subtle stripe in the jacket.

4. White shirt - his canvas.

5. Jacket can honestly be described as "fun" which I hate as a description but really works here. You gotta have a great eye to make this enhance you instead of making you look like a caricature of beau brummel. Well done.

6. Pocket square is almost a second tie here and because it doesn't really tie back to anything else it holds your eye independently, but it works.

7. Socks are an excellent, if non-controversial, choice.

8. I can't believe that you didn't match the belt with the shoes because you don't have a belt that color, I have to believe that was deliberate. Either way, I think it was a good choice to go with the darker color.

Sorry to bore everyone. I just enjoyed the picture and thought I would share my thoughts.

Holdfast, excellent as always. What makes you unique is your ability to walk that high wire and make it look effortless.


----------



## weckl

HF, 

You know I'm a fan, but this is a little much. The rolled up jeans, especially, but I also don't like the pocket square/tie combo, and the Oxfords are too formal for jeans. I like the jacket, especially with some linen trousers, but this outfit really misses the mark for me.


----------



## Acct2000

The Louche said:


> No pocket square Cruiser?


It's in his jeans pocket!!!

Actually, who would have known the evil Cruiser cleans up so nicely??


----------



## Acct2000

mysharona said:


> Uhh... I just noticed what the trousers are doing at the top of the shoes in picture #1. Well... please disregard, I'm not taking the shot again.
> Today:
> Jacket: Linen/cotton by Milton's Clothing cupboard
> Shirt: Brooks Bros non-iron buttondown
> Tie by Express
> PS by Hav-a-Hank (lol)
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers by CK
> Merona navy socks
> Shoes by AE
> Nooka watch by Seiko


I really like both of your last two outfits, Sharona!! When you decide to go "classic style", you do it well!


----------



## mysharona

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I really like both of your last two outfits, Sharona!! When you decide to go "classic style", you do it well!


Why, thank you!


gman-17 said:


> Drace,
> 6. Pocket square is almost a second tie here and because it doesn't really tie back to anything else it holds your eye independently, but it works.


I think what makes the square work so well here is that, while not echoing a single color in the rest of the outfit, the sage green is in the same muted color family of the powder blue that is very prevalent in the tie and also in the jacket. A blue square would have been too predictable and too close to the tie, and a pink or brown square would be washed out in the bold pattern of the jacket. This square was well chosen and offered the perfect contrast, while at the same time making the jacket look less busy. This is not "textbook fashion". This is, however, "textbook _style._"


----------



## rgrossicone

MS- I totally loled when I read about the pants in the first pic...must have a million pics like that! LOL, again. Looks great, I really like the fabric on that blazer. The watch is very cool also...:aportnoy:

Hold- I just love that jacket. You could wear that with boxer shorts and flip flops and I'd still love the look...ok, exaggeration, but you get the point.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Why, thank you!
> 
> I think what makes the square work so well here is that, while not echoing a single color in the rest of the outfit, the sage green is in the same muted color family of the powder blue that is very prevalent in the tie and also in the jacket. A blue square would have been too predictable and too close to the tie, and a pink or brown square would be washed out in the bold pattern of the jacket. This square was well chosen and offered the perfect contrast, while at the same time making the jacket look less busy. This is not "textbook fashion". This is, however, "textbook _style._"


I agree. I just wish I had the wardrobe so I could give it a try.


----------



## mysharona

gman-17 said:


> I agree. I just wish I had the wardrobe so I could give it a try.


Indeed, sir! +1


----------



## LilacCords

Enjoying wearing this funky jacket for the second time this week... 

[/quote]

Holdfast - Awesome Jacket - V.difficult to wear without looking costume like but you've managed it.


----------



## LilacCords

As threatened earlier - the hideous golf outfit! 8 over par for the round though so quite happy with that!


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> After only wearing a suit a couple of times this entire year, I've already had one on twice just this week. I miss my jeans. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> For what it's worth, the tie isn't a solid. Unfortunately my little el cheapo cell phone camera doesn't have enough resolution to show the fine print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Is it really a print? It looks textured. In any case, it makes an attractive four in hand. Show us your trousers and shoes!

I also agree with the other posters. In the infamous words of mcarthur, "Consider a pocket square." It would really add that final bit of polish along with the well-tied knot.


----------



## The Louche

LilacCords said:


> Enjoying wearing this funky jacket for the second time this week...


Holdfast - Awesome Jacket - V.difficult to wear without looking costume like but you've managed it.[/quote]

Holdfast - You've always done well, but I am glad to see the fit of your coats and suits improving IMO. They seem to be getting more tailored, less swimy. Have you been wearing less RTW and more MTM, bespoke?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL chelsea boot
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Salieri

LilacCords said:


> As threatened earlier - the hideous golf outfit! 8 over par for the round though so quite happy with that!


I actually don't think that looks too bad at all. It's got a sort of old-world beach holiday nostalgia to it.

Of course, this is how to dress for golf:


----------



## rgrossicone

Salieri said:


> I actually don't think that looks too bad at all. It's got a sort of old-world beach holiday nostalgia to it.


+1

Over here, 99% of the golfers are wearing shirts 3 sizes too big, and nasty pleated khakis.

On the game itself however, I must agree with good Sir Winston about it...I'm a hockey player, what can I say...ic12337:


----------



## drace

*I broke some rules today.*

Today I broke some of the rules I have been learning and and went with an ode to Rgrossicone...(at least in my mind). With the tie yesterday I really wanted to wear jeans today. I do not know why.

I untucked this time and went sport jacket/jeans. I know I am not supposed to use Holdfast and Rgrossicone as examples...as I am still in the infancy of fashion/dress...however this felt right this morning.










The outfit is an ode to Rgrossicone...the glasses are an ode to the trooper that pulled me over last week. This jacket is a 3-2 roll. I did not do that. It is the way it came so I will leave it like that.










The shirt has a really nice heringbone stripe thing going on. Not sure if you can get it from the pictures










Burgundy Florshiem imperial wingtips










If I had a pair of suede wingtips like upr crust was wearing the other day I would have worn them with this outfit...


----------



## gnatty8

Love the coat, and excellent choice of tie, but the denim is just, doesn't work to my eye, particularly with the tie. You also know how I feel about the double duffs on the jeans..



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Actually, who would have known the evil Cruiser cleans up so nicely??


Cruiser, evil? Now that's not very nice of you..



LilacCords said:


> As threatened earlier - the hideous golf outfit! 8 over par for the round though so quite happy with that!


Works for me, I like it!!


----------



## Cruiser

Heading out to dinner. I'll pair the jacket to my black suit with a pair of jeans and Adidas Stan Smiths, and I'm good to go.



















Cruiser


----------



## wingman

drace said:


> Today
> 
> Burgundy Florsheim imperial wingtips
> 
> If I had a pair of suede wingtips like upr crust was wearing the other day I would have worn them with this outfit...


These are just fine. Great burgundy color compliments the blue denim nicely. I have this brand myself, though I thought they were called Florsheim Lexingtons. I've shown mine on the "footwear" thread. Well done, sir.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Drace*...well done sir... I like! Only one thing I may change would be to wear a more rumpled shirt untucked, or wear the one you have on tucked...but thats just preference. You got the hair too man, so jealous!

I went with denim as well today...

I know some dig the more conservative, but my day consisted of lunch at Salvatore's of SOHO Pizza (one of NY Magazine's top 20 in NYC) on Staten Island icon_pale with some friends, then a BBQ dinner at my folks. Not exactly appropriate for business attire, especially with todays mugginess.
































A little annoyed that the belt and tie didn't sync up well enough...they were even most of the day even if the tie is a bit short...but thats also a sympton of the lower rise denim.


----------



## rgrossicone

Cruiser said:


> Heading out to dinner. I'll pair the jacket to my black suit with a pair of jeans and Adidas Stan Smiths, and I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Way to rock the Stan's! Have the same pair...now I'm motivated to wear em.


----------



## LD111134

*A very pleasant day in the Windy City...*

Isaia charcoal gray suit - 3-button with side-vents
T.M. Lewin blue/white striped shirt
Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with inset moonstones
Mark Shale pink/black/green/white repp tie
Howard Yount foam green paisley pocket square
Mark Shale burgundy belt
Medium-gray patterned socks
Alden number 8 shell cordovan bluchers


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Enjoying wearing this funky jacket for the second time this week...


That is one HELL of a look, Holdfast. A veritable melange that you pull together!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Holdfast,

Not quite my taste, but I admire the shoulders on that jacket. It looks sharp.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Uhh... I just noticed what the trousers are doing at the top of the shoes in picture #1. Well... please disregard, I'm not taking the shot again.
> Today:
> Jacket: Linen/cotton by Milton's Clothing cupboard
> Shirt: Brooks Bros non-iron buttondown
> Tie by Express
> PS by Hav-a-Hank (lol)
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers by CK
> Merona navy socks
> Shoes by AE
> Nooka watch by Seiko


Sharona,

I coulnd't see this today while I was in the office, but it looks tradly nice. With the watch, kind of Japanes Tradly. :icon_smile:

G


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> *Drace*...well done sir... I like! Only one thing I may change would be to wear a more rumpled shirt untucked, or wear the one you have on tucked...but thats just preference. You got the hair too man, so jealous!
> 
> I went with denim as well today...
> 
> I know some dig the more conservative, but my day consisted of lunch at Salvatore's of SOHO Pizza (one of NY Magazine's top 20 in NYC) on Staten Island icon_pale with some friends, then a BBQ dinner at my folks. Not exactly appropriate for business attire, especially with todays mugginess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice look Robert, I often like the jeans and converse bottom half with a sharp jacket and tie on top works well! Interestingly I wouldn't in a million years have picked the shirt and tie that you have - would have thought it too busy with a plaid/stripe but again it works well! Good job.


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> Isaia charcoal gray suit - 3-button with side-vents
> T.M. Lewin blue/white striped shirt
> Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with inset moonstones
> Mark Shale pink/black/green/white repp tie
> Howard Yount foam green paisley pocket square
> Mark Shale burgundy belt
> Medium-gray patterned socks
> Alden number 8 shell cordovan bluchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello - I Think the Jacket seems to fit you very well Shoulders look spot on! Might suggest the shirt and tie are a little too busy however, I always think that a plain tie compliments a striped shirt or vice versa, in no way a criticism just my opinion.


----------



## LilacCords

[/quote]

Great watch MS.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Pants a great V...they a mustard? Just got a pair of those in chino-lino.


Yes Rob, they are kinda mustard. Cheap deal.

thanks

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Uhh... I just noticed what the trousers are doing at the top of the shoes in picture #1. Well... please disregard, I'm not taking the shot again.
> Today:
> Jacket: Linen/cotton by Milton's Clothing cupboard
> Shirt: Brooks Bros non-iron buttondown
> Tie by Express
> PS by Hav-a-Hank (lol)
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers by CK
> Merona navy socks
> Shoes by AE
> Nooka watch by Seiko


Well MS, you know I like most of your attires. That one is not an exception. But please...can't you get rid of the watch? (sorry if I'm not going along with others opinions, but it seems awfuul to me, and I know you great watches. Don't be mad at me, it's just my opinion  )

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice jacket.
> 
> Great shoes.
> 
> Your gear is improving every day. Keep going, it's great to see the improvement. A couple of things I'd think about in addition to the points others have raised would be a higher shirt collar and a jacket that fits across your neck and chest a bit better (it's gaping open a bit).
> 
> Sharp.
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> Enjoying wearing this funky jacket for the second time this week...


Thanks H.
About your look: I kinda second Gnatty. I'm not a "cuff lover" in jeans, and like them a bit more washed. The rest is alright for me, though I think the ps is a little "lost" among the coat colours

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> As threatened earlier - the hideous golf outfit! 8 over par for the round though so quite happy with that!


Nice! Not too british :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

drace said:


> Today I broke some of the rules I have been learning and and went with an ode to Rgrossicone...(at least in my mind). With the tie yesterday I really wanted to wear jeans today. I do not know why.
> 
> I untucked this time and went sport jacket/jeans. I know I am not supposed to use Holdfast and Rgrossicone as examples...as I am still in the infancy of fashion/dress...however this felt right this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit is an ode to Rgrossicone...the glasses are an ode to the trooper that pulled me over last week. This jacket is a 3-2 roll. I did not do that. It is the way it came so I will leave it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt has a really nice heringbone stripe thing going on. Not sure if you can get it from the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Florshiem imperial wingtips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a pair of suede wingtips like upr crust was wearing the other day I would have worn them with this outfit...


Really good work. No doubt, you are another man :icon_smile:
Shoes and coat are great, and the jeans are my kind too.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> *Drace*...well done sir... I like! Only one thing I may change would be to wear a more rumpled shirt untucked, or wear the one you have on tucked...but thats just preference. You got the hair too man, so jealous!
> 
> I went with denim as well today...
> 
> I know some dig the more conservative, but my day consisted of lunch at Salvatore's of SOHO Pizza (one of NY Magazine's top 20 in NYC) on Staten Island icon_pale with some friends, then a BBQ dinner at my folks. Not exactly appropriate for business attire, especially with todays mugginess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> But I specially lit that ps with that coat. Lovely, RG
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sickinthebin

Afternoon.

I've been taking interest in and inspiration from this thread for a little while now but never posted myself. Today i thought "England are taking a lunch break from skittling the Aussies, i have a few spare mins, why the smeg not?". So here you go.

I discovered the "nicky" knot on an anti windsor knot thread and was quite pleased that it was smaller than the half windsor i normally use with a collar with any kind of spread; however, looking at the pics it seems anything but small. Not sure why that is, a photographic quirk perhaps as it seeems ok in the flesh.

I've included the footwear as I'm pretty sure they will get some reaction. I doubt it will be positive but i like reaction nonetheless!


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> LD111134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isaia charcoal gray suit - 3-button with side-vents
> T.M. Lewin blue/white striped shirt
> Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with inset moonstones
> Mark Shale pink/black/green/white repp tie
> Howard Yount foam green paisley pocket square
> Mark Shale burgundy belt
> Medium-gray patterned socks
> Alden number 8 shell cordovan bluchers
> 
> Hello - I Think the Jacket seems to fit you very well Shoulders look spot on! Might suggest the shirt and tie are a little too busy however, I always think that a plain tie compliments a striped shirt or vice versa, in no way a criticism just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. Given that the suit was solid charcoal, I did decide to push the envelope with the shirt and tie (I tried to reduce the business by chosing a tie with fairly simple and widely-spaced stripes), but I can see where one could regard it as a bit "leg-before-wicket".
> 
> I really enjoy your photos, by the way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Salieri

Sickinthebin, I think those boots are ace.


----------



## LilacCords

I've included the footwear as I'm pretty sure they will get some reaction. I doubt it will be positive but i like reaction nonetheless!










Welcome SINB, (Won't ask)

Think the boots are great - Not sure they work in the context of your suit but they are great boots nevertheless!


----------



## LD111134

*Looking forward to the theatre this evening...*


Chester Barrie black 6x2 DB blazer with side vents;
Gold silk woven pocket square
Charles Tyrwhitt white/red/blue check shirt with double-cuffs;
Massimo Bizzocchi navy foulard tie;
Jos. A. Bank cufflinks (they look like mother-of-pearl and onyx, but I'm not sure that they really are);
Breitling Colt Automatic watch;
Jos. A. Bank mid-gray mini-houndstooth check odd trousers;
Mid-gray socks with charcoal and tan windowpane pattern; and
Allen Edmonds black "Westgate" wholecuts.


----------



## LilacCords

Good afternoon Gents;

High chance of rain today in London so dusted off the Barbour.

Jkt - Barbour Cowen Commando
Waistcoat - Herringbone in Loro Piana wool & cashmere - own label
Shirt - own label
Tie - M&S wool on sale for a fiver!
Jeans - mid blue 501's....again...
Shoes - Brown Gucci horse-bit loafers with lug sole
Watch - Vintage Gucci
Ring and cufflinks engraved with family crest


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> *Love the Blazer/shirt/tie combo LD - looks great. The colour palette of the shirt and tie is absolutely A1 with the Jacket. Enjoy the the show!*


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords, you've inspired me to get a Barbour for when the weather breaks.


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> LilacCords, you've inspired me to get a Barbour for when the weather breaks.


*Thats great LD. My Dad swears by them! I've had mine just over 2 years and In winter it gets used twice a day to walk the dog so I'd really recommend one. *


----------



## LD111134

The weather in Chicago can be atrocious, so a Barbour will come in handy. They are retailed in several stores on the "Magnificent Mile" (our premier shopping high street, with Nieman-Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue, etc.), but I know I can probably get better prices elsewhere.


----------



## Holdfast

The Louche said:


> I am glad to see the fit of your coats and suits improving IMO. They seem to be getting more tailored, less swimy. Have you been wearing less RTW and more MTM, bespoke?


Over time, yes, that's true. But overall, it's more that I've been taking older stuff to the tailors for fine-tuning.



sickinthebin said:


> ...i have a few spare mins, why the smeg not?


The Cat would be proud. 



LilacCords said:


> High chance of rain today in London so dusted off the Barbour.


Wise precaution. I was going to take a trenchcoat but forgot. Needless to say, torrential rain followed. Oh well...



LD111134 said:


> ...


Nice DB, and good colour play between shirt/tie.

Wearing my least favourite tie today:


----------



## Cruiser

Jeans and sneakers today so no reason for a picture. I thought I would post one that I took earlier this week and posted in another thread. I like to mix various shades of gray as here with a charcoal suit, light gray shirt, and gray tie. I realize most here like more contrast with more color.

And those aren't stains on my jacket, they're water spots on the mirror that I was too lazy to wipe off. Also the slight curling of the collar points wasn't even noticeable until I saw the picture. Shadows in photos can really make things stand out.










Cruiser


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Over time, yes, that's true. But overall, it's more that I've been taking older stuff to the tailors for fine-tuning.
> 
> The Cat would be proud.
> 
> Wise precaution. I was going to take a trenchcoat but forgot. Needless to say, torrential rain followed. Oh well...
> 
> Nice DB, and good colour play between shirt/tie.
> 
> Wearing my least favourite tie today:


I think that is one of the ties you should pawn off on a relative as a "gift." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Nice DB, and good colour play between shirt/tie.
> 
> *Thanks, HF!*
> 
> Wearing my least favourite tie today:


I have one that very similar in coloration (or "colouration", if you will) except that the stripes are all an even 1 cm wide - I don't love it or hate it, but I do try to rock it with a more interesting patterned-shirt.


----------



## gnatty8

Happy Friday gentlemen:




Shoes:


----------



## upr_crust

*Very Nice, Gnatty!!!*

^ We like, we like a lot!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Mix and match - something from Tuesday, something from Wednesday . . .*

. . . a different shirt, and no tie. It may also be noted that jacket and trousers could use alterations to make them smaller.

Choice of pocket square was made by my partner, the Tsar of Taste - blame him if you don't like it . . .


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Great look, Drace!*

If this is what you come up with when breaking the rules, then I say you should definitely keep on breaking them. (But not the driving rules...you don't want any more State Policeman to be stopping you! <grin>)

Very nice outfit...I love the shoes with the jeans. And that herringbone texture on the shirt is very sharp. Once again you have managed that casual but classy look, Drace.



drace said:


> Today I broke some of the rules I have been learning and and went with an ode to Rgrossicone...(at least in my mind). With the tie yesterday I really wanted to wear jeans today. I do not know why.
> 
> I untucked this time and went sport jacket/jeans. I know I am not supposed to use Holdfast and Rgrossicone as examples...as I am still in the infancy of fashion/dress...however this felt right this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit is an ode to Rgrossicone...the glasses are an ode to the trooper that pulled me over last week. This jacket is a 3-2 roll. I did not do that. It is the way it came so I will leave it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt has a really nice heringbone stripe thing going on. Not sure if you can get it from the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Florshiem imperial wingtips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a pair of suede wingtips like upr crust was wearing the other day I would have worn them with this outfit...


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen:


Gnatty, I know you're rarely "fully suited"...this is nice bud, real nice.



upr_crust said:


> . . . a different shirt, and no tie. It may also be noted that jacket and trousers could use alterations to make them smaller.
> 
> Choice of pocket square was made by my partner, the Tsar of Taste - blame him if you don't like it . . .


I'm with the Tsar on the square...nice choice. And man, those loafers are great! You have fine shoes upr...great job.

You all _almost_ make me wish I wasn't off until Sept 8...ALMOST.


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


>


Nice look Lilac...another (of a few) new welcome additions. Tell me more about the crest (origins, date, meaning, etc...) I love that stuff. If you made a crest for my last name (my father's side of the family, but not my dad per se) it'd have a illegal entry, a tommy gun and an empty bottle (see my "identity thread" on the Interchange) C'est la vie, c'est mon famille.


----------



## rgrossicone

LD111134 said:


>


The color here is fabulous...loving the shirt and jacket in particular.


----------



## rgrossicone

Another fantastic look. If you decide taking stuff to the tailor is too much on your schedule, I'll send you my address...we're around the same size.

I've really been liking the look of your sportcoats as of late.


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Chester Barrie black 6x2 DB blazer with side vents;
> Gold silk woven pocket square
> Charles Tyrwhitt white/red/blue check shirt with double-cuffs;
> Massimo Bizzocchi navy foulard tie;
> Jos. A. Bank cufflinks (they look like mother-of-pearl and onyx, but I'm not sure that they really are);
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch;
> Jos. A. Bank mid-gray mini-houndstooth check odd trousers;
> Mid-gray socks with charcoal and tan windowpane pattern; and
> Allen Edmonds black "Westgate" wholecuts.


I swore no one dressed like this in Chicago--very glad to know I have erred in my delcaration.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen:
> 
> Shoes:


Gnatty,

As usual your shoes are impeccable. This is a great suit, however, I think the sleeves may be a tad long and I might have gone with cuffs on the trousers. I have an almost identical shirt and I think your choice of tie is quite nice and helps me to think a little more . .hmm... agressively ???. . about selection.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion warm-up jacket
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Tonyp

gman-17 said:


> Gnatty,
> 
> As usual your shoes are impeccable. This is a great suit, however, I think the sleeves may be a tad long and I might have gone with cuffs on the trousers. I have an almost identical shirt and I think your choice of tie is quite nice and helps me to think a little more . .hmm... agressively ???. . about selection.


Very nice. You put together some nice colors and patterns. I also think the coat sleeves are a bit too long. I also put cuffs on even my flat front trousers and suits now.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Now here's something to admire (not the man-eating plant, what stands next to it):

This is good to the 2nd power.
​


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> Heading out to dinner. I'll pair the jacket to my black suit with a pair of jeans and Adidas Stan Smiths, and I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Jesus Cruiser, are those black leather sneakers? Brown leather sneakers may have worked better with the casual nature of the outfit..


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


> ^ We like, we like a lot!!!


Thank you very much UC, you quoted the lines to a Faith No More (one of my all time favorite bands) song, potentially without even realizing it..



rgrossicone said:


> Gnatty, I know you're rarely "fully suited"...this is nice bud, real nice.


Thanks man. I wear a suit about twice a week, but rarely post pics since I find them fairly boring..



gman-17 said:


> Gnatty,
> 
> As usual your shoes are impeccable. This is a great suit, however, I think the sleeves may be a tad long and I might have gone with cuffs on the trousers. I have an almost identical shirt and I think your choice of tie is quite nice and helps me to think a little more . .hmm... agressively ???. . about selection.


Cuffs on these trousers would not look good IMO as the leg is very long (high waisted trousers) and quite slim. The plain bottoms just looked more appealing to my eye.



Peak and Pine said:


> Now here's something to admire (not the man-eating plant, what stands next to it):This is good to the 2nd power.


Thanks for the comment, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> Jesus Cruiser, are those black leather sneakers? Brown leather sneakers may have worked better with the casual nature of the outfit..


I don't mix black and brown, and I had on a black jacket and belt. Personally I like black with jeans, although I do wear my share of brown too.

Cruiser


----------



## FlowRate

Here is my first contribution. I just got this shirt and suit. Honestly, I hate the tie, it's one of a bunch of ties my dad gave me... I felt it picked up the brown stripe of the shirt pretty well. I'll be taking the suit in to get the pants hemmed and the jacket brought in about an inch or two tomorrow. Just thought I'd see what ya'll thought!

Thanks!

EDIT1: wow... my new blackberry has worse quality than my old macbook webcam (which the detail pic was taken on)
EDIT2: imageshack seems to have changed around the way it does stuff since last time I used it.

Next time I promise to take higher quality pics with an already-tailored suit and a tie I like!


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gman-17* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=965825#post965825
> _Gnatty,
> 
> As usual your shoes are impeccable. This is a great suit, however, I think the sleeves may be a tad long and I might have gone with cuffs on the trousers. I have an almost identical shirt and I think your choice of tie is quite nice and helps me to think a little more . .hmm... agressively ???. . about selection._
> 
> Cuffs on these trousers would not look good IMO as the leg is very long (high waisted trousers) and quite slim. The plain bottoms just looked more appealing to my eye.
> 
> _Well Gnatty, I can't think of a better reason to do something than personal preference. We all like what we like. :icon_smile:_


----------



## LD111134

gman-17 said:


> I swore no one dressed like this in Chicago--very glad to know I have erred in my delcaration.


G-Man

Thanks!

I walked into the Brooks Brothers in the Rookery Building and one of the salesmen asked me "do you work in the clothing business"? He may have been blowing smoke, but it was nice to hear nonetheless.

Even though my office is business casual, I wear tailored clothing every work day - just my bit of countercultural rebellion. :icon_smile_wink:

LD


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> The color here is fabulous...loving the shirt and jacket in particular.


Thanks, RG. I enjoy your style also - I should have you give tips to a buddy of mine in Carroll Gardens. LOL.


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> Nice look Lilac...another (of a few) new welcome additions. Tell me more about the crest (origins, date, meaning, etc...) I love that stuff. If you made a crest for my last name (my father's side of the family, but not my dad per se) it'd have a illegal entry, a tommy gun and an empty bottle (see my "identity thread" on the Interchange) C'est la vie, c'est mon famille.


*Hi Robert. My Family is Scottish and the rings crest is from my Dad's mother's family Livingston - (Never asked him why we don't wear one from his dad's side?) My Dad's always worn one and I had my made 4 or so years back. There is also a motto SI JE PUIS which I think roughly translates to "If I can"*

*Re. your dad's side of the family....sounds like a good story *


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice to see you in a suit Gnatty!



gnatty8 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen:
> 
> Shoes:


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Welcome, Flow Rate!*

Good to have you here! Even though the picture quality isn't the greatest, I think you look pretty great! And, even though you don't care much for that tie, I love it...and think it works really well with the shirt. Keep it up!! And welcome!


FlowRate said:


> Here is my first contribution. I just got this shirt and suit. Honestly, I hate the tie, it's one of a bunch of ties my dad gave me... I felt it picked up the brown stripe of the shirt pretty well. I'll be taking the suit in to get the pants hemmed and the jacket brought in about an inch or two tomorrow. Just thought I'd see what ya'll thought!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT1: wow... my new blackberry has worse quality than my old macbook webcam (which the detail pic was taken on)
> EDIT2: imageshack seems to have changed around the way it does stuff since last time I used it.
> 
> Next time I promise to take higher quality pics with an already-tailored suit and a tie I like!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen:
> 
> Shoes:


One of your best, G (I could say that in the last couple of months, is perhaps I have seen here in the forum). It's really a fabulous look and I don't know what to like more: the beautiful shoes playing perfectly with the tie, the shirt/tie ensemble, the great cut of the suit with the low-profile ps...
What can I say? Congratulations?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . a different shirt, and no tie. It may also be noted that jacket and trousers could use alterations to make them smaller.
> 
> Choice of pocket square was made by my partner, the Tsar of Taste - blame him if you don't like it . . .


 Great look, UC. And you show how crazy is that rule about the inconvinience of a french cuffed shirt tieless.

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

*florate* welcome aboard! For a suit you said needs a lot of work, looks pretty darn good fit wise. Love the shades as well.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> I think that is one of the ties you should pawn off on a relative as a "gift." :icon_smile_big:


You want to know the really crazy thing? I actually bought that tie myself. At full retail. To this day, I can only assume I was temporarily driven insane by some strange subliminal effect of the stripes...



gnatty8 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen:


Really, really like the colours here. Great choices. One small point, the stitching on the trouser hems is really noticeable on this pair. Of course, it might just be the angle/lighting/close-up nature of the photo. But a blind stitch should not be so prominent.

I know vox talked about "something" being slightly off aesthetically on some of your jacket fits on SF and not being able to quite place what it is. I have a similar feeling, and will follow up on that SF discussion a bit later to ry to keep it all in one place.



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1000715.jpg


I really like shoe/sock/trouser combo. Something slightly decadent about the shoes, which I highly approve of!


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> G-Man
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I walked into the Brooks Brothers in the Rookery Building and one of the salesmen asked me "do you work in the clothing business"? He may have been blowing smoke, but it was nice to hear nonetheless.
> 
> Even though my office is business casual, I wear tailored clothing every work day - just my bit of countercultural rebellion. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> LD


I like your rebellion.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> You want to know the really crazy thing? I actually bought that tie myself. At full retail. To this day, I can only assume I was temporarily driven insane by some strange subliminal effect of the stripes...


I understand the feeling completely. The good thing about a tie is they usually don't break the bank so the mistakes aren't that painful. I once bought an orange sweater that actually looked worse than it sounds, and I am sure it sounds quite bad. When my wife brought it to the goodwill shop they were skeptical it could be given away. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser

gman-17 said:


> I once bought an orange sweater that actually looked worse than it sounds, and I am sure it sounds quite bad.


Why does it sound bad? There is a bigger market for orange sweaters than you might think. :icon_smile_big:



















Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> I don't mix black and brown, and I had on a black jacket and belt. Personally I like black with jeans, although I do wear my share of brown too.
> 
> Cruiser


Too bad they don't make those sneakers in a nice band-aid leather.. That'd be rad.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Really, really like the colours here. Great choices. One small point, the stitching on the trouser hems is really noticeable on this pair. Of course, it might just be the angle/lighting/close-up nature of the photo. But a blind stitch should not be so prominent.
> 
> I know vox talked about "something" being slightly off aesthetically on some of your jacket fits on SF and not being able to quite place what it is. I have a similar feeling, and will follow up on that SF discussion a bit later to ry to keep it all in one place.


May be the lighting, I'll check later and see.

As to coat fit, the fit (literally) is fine, what is not fine is the fact that I have very square, prominent shoulders (they literally look light a straight line from the sides of my neck to the outer arm) and that can sometimes make me look like I am standing at attention, lol.. I have great shoulders for the army. When I first starting getting into clothes, I had a few bespoke sport coats made and in all honesty, the only thing they did differently was keeping the shoulder very natural so as not to accentuate what are already very straight lines..

Bottom line? Slightly off does not bother me as much as most. In fact, almost everybody who posts here and at SF has something I find aesthetically _slightly off_, and I usually just write it off as opposed to commenting on something that is only slightly off..


----------



## weckl

To all of you who said this wouldn't look good: I hate to say I told you so, but...


----------



## weckl

Cruiser said:


> Heading out to dinner. I'll pair the jacket to my black suit with a pair of jeans and Adidas Stan Smiths, and I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Never break up a suit, and the jeans with the black sneakers looks really odd. Not good, especially if you're headed to a restaurant.


----------



## weckl

LD111134 said:


> Isaia charcoal gray suit - 3-button with side-vents
> T.M. Lewin blue/white striped shirt
> Artisan-made swivel-back cufflinks with inset moonstones
> Mark Shale pink/black/green/white repp tie
> Howard Yount foam green paisley pocket square
> Mark Shale burgundy belt
> Medium-gray patterned socks
> Alden number 8 shell cordovan bluchers


Awesome. Love the salmon on blue.


----------



## Cruiser

weckl said:


> Never break up a suit, and the jeans with the black sneakers looks really odd. Not good, especially if you're headed to a restaurant.


I guess it's fortunate for me that most of the world outside of this forum, and even some within, don't see it that way. But everyone is welcome to their opinion. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## weckl

Cruiser said:


> I guess it's fortunate for me that most of the world outside of this forum, and even some within, don't see it that way. But everyone is welcome to their opinion. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


Most of the world doesn't know how to dress, so that's not the standard you should apply.

Breaking up a suit isn't a good idea, as there are differences between a sports jacket and suit coat (much has been written about it in these forums). Maybe yours is an exception. Wearing jeans (and black sneakers!) to a restaurant, though, is unforgivable, unless you're going to Arby's.


----------



## Cruiser

weckl said:


> Wearing jeans (and black sneakers!) to a restaurant, though, is unforgivable, unless you're going to Arby's.


In that case I guess it's fortunate that I'm not asking for forgiveness here. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## drace

*I like nearly everything you wear!*



upr_crust said:


> . . . a different shirt, and no tie. It may also be noted that jacket and trousers could use alterations to make them smaller.
> 
> Choice of pocket square was made by my partner, the Tsar of Taste - blame him if you don't like it . . .


I think this look suits you. I like you best in suitsw but with so many options out there I think you look great! Love the pocket square and although you may be right about fit That can be fixed easily as I am coming to know. Well done my friend.


----------



## drace

*Classic with great fit!*



mysharona said:


> Uhh... I just noticed what the trousers are doing at the top of the shoes in picture #1. Well... please disregard, I'm not taking the shot again.
> Today:
> Jacket: Linen/cotton by Milton's Clothing cupboard
> Shirt: Brooks Bros non-iron buttondown
> Tie by Express
> PS by Hav-a-Hank (lol)
> Belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers by CK
> Merona navy socks
> Shoes by AE
> Nooka watch by Seiko


I like nearly everything about this ensemble. Especially the watch. That tie is a great shade of blue and I like the texture of the jacket...


----------



## gman-17

Cruiser said:


> Why does it sound bad? There is a bigger market for orange sweaters than you might think. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser,

I only wish my orange sweater had been so tacky--such is tasteful in comparison. I cannot describe it other way than to say it would have been rejected by streetwalkers as being too loud and likely to call undue attention to oneself. Like many here, I put it on to give my GF at the time a chance to weigh in with her opinion, she said it was a "heinousity." That is the first time I ever heard that word and now it appears in the Urban dictionary. The sweater, on the other hand, should have been burned, thus preventing it from singing its siren song and luring anyone else to make the mistake I did. I believe actual wearing of the sweater would have put you at risk of potential beatings by maurauding gangs.


----------



## drace

*you have so many looks*



Holdfast said:


> Nice jacket.


I love you in a suit holdfast, But this looks just shows you have a serious fashion/color sense and are are not afraid to show it.


----------



## drace

*You are so unique.*



rgrossicone said:


> *Drace*...well done sir... I like! Only one thing I may change would be to wear a more rumpled shirt untucked, or wear the one you have on tucked...but thats just preference. You got the hair too man, so jealous!
> 
> I went with denim as well today...
> 
> I know some dig the more conservative, but my day consisted of lunch at Salvatore's of SOHO Pizza (one of NY Magazine's top 20 in NYC) on Staten Island icon_pale with some friends, then a BBQ dinner at my folks. Not exactly appropriate for business attire, especially with todays mugginess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little annoyed that the belt and tie didn't sync up well enough...they were even most of the day even if the tie is a bit short...but thats also a sympton of the lower rise denim.


I have to say I wish I could pull something like this off. I also love the hats. Not enough people wear hats.


----------



## drace

*you look great in a suit!*



gnatty8 said:


> Happy Friday gentlemen:
> 
> Shoes:


I wish you would post more pics in suits. You look excellent!. THe fit is amazing. you must have an excellent tailor or know exacally what to say to said tailor. Very nice Gnatty. Please post the next time you wear a suit!


----------



## drace

*Everyone here is been looking great lately!*

It is nice to see so many people posting. I like seeing all of the new guys (myself included) and the ones that have been here for longer. I have not commented on everyone but I still like nearly everything I see and take cues and ideas from everyone. Dressing is such a personal choice and each man must decide for himself each day how he wants to present himself to the world. But looking at the choices you guys make...many who are much more experienced than myself...really helps. It is nice to have a place to go where gentlemen know how to dress and I am given the opportunity to see what they are wearing so as to improve the way the world sees me. :aportnoy:


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Grey shirt with diagonal breast pockets by *D&G*
Houndstooth print zip-pocket, zip and elastic detail cotton trousers by *Luke*
Feather-printed hand-rolled silk scarf, anonymous


----------



## gnatty8

weckl said:


> To all of you who said this wouldn't look good: I hate to say I told you so, but...


:icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

weckl said:


> Most of the world doesn't know how to dress, so that's not the standard you should apply.
> 
> Breaking up a suit isn't a good idea, as there are differences between a sports jacket and suit coat (much has been written about it in these forums). Maybe yours is an exception. Wearing jeans (and black sneakers!) to a restaurant, though, is unforgivable, unless you're going to Arby's.


Wearing jeans to a restaurant is unforgivable, but walking around with shirt tails flapping around, looking like a mumu is not? :crazy:


----------



## gnatty8

drace said:


> I wish you would post more pics in suits. You look excellent!. THe fit is amazing. you must have an excellent tailor or know exacally what to say to said tailor. Very nice Gnatty. Please post the next time you wear a suit!


Thanks Drace, I'll do that.


----------



## Jovan

weckl said:


> Most of the world doesn't know how to dress, so that's not the standard you should apply.
> 
> Breaking up a suit isn't a good idea, as there are differences between a sports jacket and suit coat (much has been written about it in these forums). Maybe yours is an exception. Wearing jeans (and black sneakers!) to a restaurant, though, is unforgivable, unless you're going to Arby's.


Even at a Ruby Tuesday? I have a feeling he wasn't going to one of Chef Gordon Ramsay's restaurants.



Cruiser said:


> In that case I guess it's fortunate that I'm not asking for forgiveness here. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


Sorry, but I have to say it...

_Burned_. :icon_smile_big:



gnatty8 said:


> Wearing jeans to a restaurant is unforgivable, but walking around with shirt tails flapping around, looking like a mumu is not? :crazy:


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## gman-17

*ok I coaxed her into it*

Always Trad.










AE Veronas










I have no idea what these are--and if you want to know you should be worried. :icon_smile_big:










20 + year old J. Press belt.


----------



## Salieri

Gman, is it at all possible you could have your belt on upside down? The blades on the crossed oars ought to be on the top, one would have though.


----------



## gman-17

Salieri said:


> Gman, is it at all possible you could have your belt on upside down? The blades on the crossed oars ought to be on the top, one would have though.


Actually, like the old Led Zep albums, if you wear the J. Press belt upside down you can hear . . . 
Yes. You are correct--sometimes I remember to do it backwards and sometimes I don't. You righty's put your belts on backwards. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## JordanH.

thunderw21 said:


>


really nice


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
KS belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
JV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## welldressedfellow

About as close to perfect as one can reasonably get.



thunderw21 said:


>


----------



## gnatty8

weckl said:


> I have no idea where this question comes from, but for the record, walking around with shirt tails flapping around, looking like a mumu, is also unforgivable.
> 
> I can only guess this is a passive-aggressive dig at Mrs. Gnatty8.


If this is a serious question, go back and read your last 10 posts..


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Near perfect outfit, Will!*

I would say that the choices you have made in this outfit are perfect, Will. The slacks go so well with those shoes, and that jacket, with that special detail on the back, is really amazing. I'm a great fan of hats, and that silverbelly color is perfect for that outfit. Beautiful, Will!


thunderw21 said:


>


----------



## Cruiser

weckl said:


> Like you said, everybody has the right to an opinion.


Yes, and you seem to have quite a few, often negative, about some of us who post pictures. So why not show us how it should be done. Have you posted any pictures? If so, please point me to them? I'd like to see.

I mean this in a friendly way. All it takes is a cell phone camera and a mirror. Show me the way. I'm open minded to change but there needs to be some credibility behind your opinions. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## drace

*I have to agree with the others.*



thunderw21 said:


>


From head to toe this is spectacular! Well done sir...very well done!


----------



## welldressedfellow

Oooooo, it' on now!



weckl said:


> Sigh. I knew you'd write that.
> 
> Your ad hominem attack is completely irrelevant to my comments. I could be wearing a clown suit and I'd still be right about what I said about your outfit.
> 
> The vast majority of my comments are positive, sometimes gushing. If you don't want to take my advice, ignore it. I could care less.
> 
> Perhaps if someone takes a pic of me looking dapper, I'll post it. But, with all due respect to the posters on this forum, I have neither the time nor inclination to take pictures of myself and post them on the internet for the approval of people who sometimes dress like this:
> 
> In short, I don't need the validation of strangers to know I'm a well-dressed gentleman.


----------



## Mannix

thunderw21 said:


>


This is sweeeeet! :aportnoy: I think slightly larger cuffs would be the only thing I'd change.


----------



## gnatty8

weckl said:


> Sigh. I knew you'd write that.
> 
> Your ad hominem attack is completely irrelevant to my comments. I could be wearing a clown suit and I'd still be right about what I said about your outfit.
> 
> The vast majority of my comments are positive, sometimes gushing. If you don't want to take my advice, ignore it. I could care less.
> 
> Perhaps if someone takes a pic of me looking dapper, I'll post it. But, with all due respect to the posters on this forum, I have neither the time nor inclination to take pictures of myself and post them on the internet for the approval of people who sometimes dress like this:
> 
> In short, I don't need the validation of strangers to know I'm a well-dressed gentleman.


lol, you are really hitting all the message board hot buttons for stirring up controversy aren't you? The random, erratic insults are almost masterful.. Whatever, if it validates your internet existence, please carry on.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> lol, you are really hitting all the message board hot buttons for stirring up controversy aren't you? The random, erratic insults are almost masterful.. Whatever, if it validates your internet existence, please carry on.


I go up to the cabin for the weekend and everything's falling apart when I get back lol...what did I miss?!?! I guess I'll have to go back and read the bs...


----------



## gnatty8

Differences of opinion. I don't like the look of untucked shirts, others do. Surprised how I got sucked into the response to Cruiser, but oh well, such is the interwebz.


----------



## Dennis Broadway

Mannix said:


> This is sweeeeet! :aportnoy: I think slightly larger cuffs would be the only thing I'd change.


Totally agree. Slightly more of a cuff would be awesome, but as it is this outfit looks as near perfect as one can get. Especially the hat and the detail on the back of the jacket... just perfect. Also slightly jealous of the fit on those pants.

As for the other thing going on in here, I have one thing to say, and it marks me as a stickler for proper usage of common terms; *Weckl*, you wrote "I *could* care less."

What you meant, surely, was "I *couldn't* care less."

Carry on.


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Differences of opinion. I don't like the look of untucked shirts, others do. Surprised how I got sucked into the response to Cruiser, but oh well, such is the interwebz.


I must agree with you gnatty, untucked shirts look unflattering...IMO <--- I covered my ass so no one can get pissed!!!


----------



## coynedj

I must say that while browsing around the other threads is fine as far as it goes, the true education in how to put together a top-flight ensemble is found right here. 

For example, the recent offering from thunderw21 is magnificent, upr_crust always looks good, holdfast can match items with the best of them, I always look forward to themanfromlisbon's postings, and I wish I could wear a hat as well as rgrossicone. Keep up the good work, gentlemen, and if I neglected to mention you feel confident that it wasn't because you don't deserve notice.


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> Surprised how I got sucked into the response to Cruiser


And now I'm apparently getting sucked into the tucked/untucked shirt thing. :icon_smile:

As for Mr. Weckl's use of the picture of an unidentified person in jeans and polo, I can only assume that the picture is supposed to represent me since it was used in response to what I said. If that's so Mr. weckl, why didn't you just back up a few pages and grab the actual picture of me that I posted? It would be more authentic, wouldn't it? Here it is again.










Oh, Mr. gnatty and Mr. Mannix, if you guys will look closely you will see that my shirt is indeed tucked in. Can I at least get a shout out for that?:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## weckl

Gnatty and Cruiser,

Though I enjoy some good-natured internet back-and-forth as much as the next guy, let's not fight, gentleman. I'm willing to admit that I could have been more diplomatic, but our disagreement is indicative of our sartorial passion, and there's nothing wrong with that. We all pursue the same goal. Might as well do it as a unit.

As a gesture of good will, I've erased a few of my prior posts.

I'll post a pic one of these days, I swear. (I'll have to make it a good one--the pressure's on now!) 

No hard feelings.


----------



## weckl

Dennis Broadway said:


> As for the other thing going on in here, I have one thing to say, and it marks me as a stickler for proper usage of common terms; *Weckl*, you wrote "I *could* care less."
> 
> What you meant, surely, was "I *couldn't* care less."
> 
> Carry on.


Oh, God. Someone else wants to argue. Is it a full moon? "I could care less" is a common American sarcastic expression, whether you like it or not:

There is some suggestion that the phrase "I could care less" may have been adopted because it fit into certain Yiddish phrases that deliberately mean the opposite and can be viewed as sarcastic. Such phrases include, "I should be so lucky," which really means you're not likely to have the luck. Another phrase, "Tell me about it," means the opposite. It's merely a way to agree with the speaker.

Love the outfit, though.


----------



## rgrossicone

Wet Chinchilla said:


> Grey shirt with diagonal breast pockets by *D&G*
> Houndstooth print zip-pocket, zip and elastic detail cotton trousers by *Luke*
> Feather-printed hand-rolled silk scarf, anonymous


Cool stuff again...not crazy about the shirt pockets, but they're fitting considering your photo space / /.



gman-17 said:


> Always Trad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Veronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what these are--and if you want to know you should be worried. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 + year old J. Press belt.


You guys look GREAT! Modern day Kennedys (minus the alcoholism, sex scandals and assassinations hopefully!)



thunderw21 said:


>


You know I love your stuff, but this is probably the best you've ever posted. You really look like one of those 1940s GQ models...terrific!


----------



## Mannix

Cruiser said:


> And now I'm apparently getting sucked into the tucked/untucked shirt thing. :icon_smile:
> 
> As for Mr. Weckl's use of the picture of an unidentified person in jeans and polo, I can only assume that the picture is supposed to represent me since it was used in response to what I said. If that's so Mr. weckl, why didn't you just back up a few pages and grab the actual picture of me that I posted? It would be more authentic, wouldn't it? Here it is again.
> 
> Oh, Mr. gnatty and Mr. Mannix, if you guys will look closely you will see that my shirt is indeed tucked in. Can I at least get a shout out for that?:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Shout! lol It is your choice how you wear your clothing...I thought I'd join the bandwagon and make a comment.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> You guys look GREAT! Modern day Kennedys (minus the alcoholism, sex scandals and assassinations hopefully!)


We are working on those RG. :icon_smile_big: We had a dinner party and we were quite happy there--2 out of 3, aint bad?


----------



## Cruiser

This will probably be the only time this week that I have a tie on so I might as well post it. I know most of you don't like button down collars with suits but it's quite common in my neck of the woods.










Cruiser


----------



## jst

Really beautiful kit.


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

I trust you all had a pleasant weekend.

Jkt - Silk/wool/linen sky with yellow window pane Own label
Shirt - own label
Trousers - Holland and sherry fabric own label 
Shoes - Gucci loafers


----------



## rgrossicone

Looking good Cruise!



Cruiser said:


> This will probably be the only time this week that I have a tie on so I might as well post it. I know most of you don't like button down collars with suits but it's quite common in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Always Trad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE Veronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what these are--and if you want to know you should be worried. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 + year old J. Press belt.


Love both shoes, gman. Lovely couple, both. You and your wife and the shoes 

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> I trust you all had a pleasant weekend.
> 
> Jkt - Silk/wool/linen sky with yellow window pane Own label
> Shirt - own label
> Trousers - Holland and sherry fabric own label
> Shoes - Gucci loafers


Is that a high 2Bt? Nice jacket, and love the lining of the shirt...if my business was making clothing, I'd be out, because I'd only make for myself!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> I trust you all had a pleasant weekend.
> 
> Jkt - Silk/wool/linen sky with yellow window pane Own label
> Shirt - own label
> Trousers - Holland and sherry fabric own label
> Shoes - Gucci loafers


Love that coat, LC. Though I'm not a Gucci shoes lover, I like these.

Cheers

V


----------



## Mark Ligett

*BEAUTIFUL!*

That linen jacket and that pocket silk are an amazing combination! The whole outfit is really great!



LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> I trust you all had a pleasant weekend.
> 
> Jkt - Silk/wool/linen sky with yellow window pane Own label
> Shirt - own label
> Trousers - Holland and sherry fabric own label
> Shoes - Gucci loafers


----------



## LD111134

*Excuse the odd angle in the first photo...*


Hickey-Freeman 2-button SB suit with side vents - grey "fishscale";
Kent Wang pocket square - white-on-white floral pattern with aqua border;
Versace tie - lavender foulard pattern;
Dimas Jewelers (Athens) cuff links - sterling silver with inset lapis lazuli;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - sterling silver;
Coach belt - burgundy calfskin;
Socks (unknown provenance) - cerulean with cornflower blue and tan windowpane; and
Alden tassel moccasin slip-ons - burgundy calfskin.


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> Is that a high 2Bt? Nice jacket, and love the lining of the shirt...if my business was making clothing, I'd be out, because I'd only make for myself!


_*Hey Robert!*_

_*It's a three button actually pic is poor. Between making stuff for myself and now interacting on AAAC, Out's probably the direction I'm heading!*_ :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LilacCords

*Thanks Mark and V for the kind comments!*


----------



## LilacCords

*Great Cufflinks!*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Too hot, too red...*

Today we are burning...










The following picture is not that good (talking about the right sleeve and the brightness), but I think that is giving the general idea:










I know that many of you do not enjoy loafers, but I keep loving my C&J with it's little lovely details:










Cheers

V


----------



## LD111134

Thanks, LilacChords! I got the cuff links last year in Athens at a jewelry store recommended by a colleague.

Do you really make your own clothes? Just for yourself as an avocation or professionally?


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> Thanks, LilacChords! I got the cuff links last year in Athens at a jewelry store recommended by a colleague.
> 
> Do you really make your own clothes? Just for yourself as an avocation or professionally?


_*Hi LD,*_

_*I'm afraid all I do is design and sell (Although this is my profession) - My workshop does all the making!*_


----------



## LilacCords

*Great trousers! Love the colour. Not sure about the Jkt however - perhaps a navy Jacket might be better paired with them?*


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> I trust you all had a pleasant weekend.
> 
> Jkt - Silk/wool/linen sky with yellow window pane Own label
> Shirt - own label
> Trousers - Holland and sherry fabric own label
> Shoes - Gucci loafers
> 
> 
> 
> Spectacular sportcoat, LC! Love it all-- color, pattern, fabric & cut. Ditto to RG for the gingham lining on the shirt. I also have a soft spot for the ol' Gucci Horsebit loafer; my grandfather wore them, and, as such, they are unassailable. Well done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pentheos

thunderw21 said:


>


Nice costume. Were you an extra in a movie?


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


>


Worth a repost, because it's cool.



LilacCords said:


> https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/LilacCords/aa18.jpg


I really like the colours overall, but have never quite been able to get on board with coloured shirt buttons.

Only day I'm working properly this week:


----------



## LD111134

^^^^^
Quite gorgeous, Holdfast. Elegant simplicity.


----------



## Cruiser

The suit that I was wearing this morning (shown in an earlier post today) is now safely back hanging in the closet and all is once again right with the world. Now it's off to run some errands in my more normal state of attire.










Gosh Weckl, this actually does resemble the picture you posted yesterday, doesn't it. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## LilacCords

Only day I'm working properly this week:

*Fantastic outfit Holdfast - Loving those shoes!*


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS suit
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DY cufflinks
NM tie
Cartier belt
NM socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## weckl

Cruiser said:


> This will probably be the only time this week that I have a tie on so I might as well post it. I know most of you don't like button down collars with suits but it's quite common in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


That, my friend, is a perfectly dimpled tie. Nice.


----------



## weckl

Holdfast said:


> Only day I'm working properly this week:


Love this, HF, especially the surprising sock color (somehow you manage to pull off almost anything). But why no cuffs?


----------



## upr_crust

*No photo postings for a while, but some improvements in the background . . .*

Today I started on a campaign to alter my existing suit collection to my current size (considerably smaller than when some of my suits were bought). I arranged to have 3 suits altered (one was too large to be successfully altered, and that one will go to charity), and four pairs of trousers.

I also picked up my newest suit (one goes out, one comes in), the navy bold pinstripe Fitzgerald model from Brooks Bros. I opted for cuffed trousers with flat-fronts - a mixed metaphor, I realize, for some of you, but that is my personal preference. Photos will be posted after my week's vacation this week (pending weather in which suit wearing is not torture).


----------



## Zon Jr.

You guys ever get sore wrists from all the CJ'ing here? Carpal tunnel syndrome? Rotator cuffs?


----------



## gman-17

Zon Jr. said:


> You guys ever get sore wrists from all the CJ'ing here? Carpal tunnel syndrome? Rotator cuffs?


Zon,

Haven't you heard, you can never get too much of a good thing. Give it a whirl, or should I say . . . :icon_smile_wink:

On behalf of the group, may I say thank you for the pleasantries.


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21 said:


>


Good job! This is my favourite outfit of yours so far. Although I know we differ on this, the use of a repp instead of hand painted tie makes it more timeless than your other outfits in my opinion.



Mannix said:


> This is sweeeeet! :aportnoy: I think slightly larger cuffs would be the only thing I'd change.


I agree wholeheartedly.

Considering you're taller than me (6'2 right?) I think you need at least 1 1/2" cuffs, but could go up to 2" if you wanted.



Cruiser said:


> This will probably be the only time this week that I have a tie on so I might as well post it. I know most of you don't like button down collars with suits but it's quite common in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


There's more support for button downs with suits here with the Americans, especially the "trads." My only concern is that the collar looks a bit big for your neck with the way the points are coming together at the top.

For the last gosh-darn time, consider a pocket square! 



Pentheos said:


> Nice costume. Were you an extra in a movie?


Kindly go away if you have nothing constructive to add.



Holdfast said:


> Worth a repost, because it's cool.
> 
> I really like the colours overall, but have never quite been able to get on board with coloured shirt buttons.
> 
> Only day I'm working properly this week:


Well put-together as always, though I'm not sure how I feel about the contrast toes on the shoes. Perfect suit fit! You prove green ties can be worn well, despite the advice of Flusser against it or purple. I like the uneven pocket square.



weckl said:


> Love this, HF, especially the surprising sock color (somehow you manage to pull off almost anything). But why no cuffs?


I agree, turn-ups are almost a _requirement_ on pinstripe suits.



Zon Jr. said:


> You guys ever get sore wrists from all the CJ'ing here? Carpal tunnel syndrome? Rotator cuffs?


And what have you ever contributed, hm? A look at your short posting history shows almost nothing but snark.


----------



## Mannix

Looking damn good HF! One of your best IMO. I must say the brown shoes are very un-British of you...but look terrific.


----------



## thunderw21

Jovan said:


> Good job! This is my favourite outfit of yours so far. Although I know we differ on this, the use of a repp instead of hand painted tie makes it more timeless than your other outfits in my opinion.


Thanks. Acually, I agree that the tie shown makes it more timeless. Handpainted ties are rightfully thought of as a strongly '40s/'50s style by most people and they can't easily be worn without loudly pointing back to the past. The tie in the photo could be from the '30s or from today.

Cheers


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> My only concern is that the collar looks a bit big for your neck with the way the points are coming together at the top.


It hasn't been that long ago that I weighed 165 pounds. I decided to eat a healthier diet of fresh fruits and vegetables while cutting out all of the highly processed grains. I wasn't trying to lose weight because I'm not a big guy, but next thing I knew I was down to 145 pounds. Everybody told me I needed to gain weight so I'm back up to 150 and picking up about a pound a month at present.

I had all of my tailored clothing altered to fit and bought new jeans, but I'm not buying any new shirts at this point in time. I just can't justify it in my mind because the collars are a tiny bit too big. Besides, this time next year they will probably fit properly again.

Cruiser


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well MS, you know I like most of your attires. That one is not an exception. But please...can't you get rid of the watch? (sorry if I'm not going along with others opinions, but it seems awfuul to me, and I know you great watches. Don't be mad at me, it's just my opinion  )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I think what I like so much about this watch is that it is the polar opposite to almost every other watch I own. Wearing it every now and then makes me feel more... i dunno... sane, maybe?


----------



## weckl

Cruiser said:


> It hasn't been that long ago that I weighed 165 pounds. I decided to eat a healthier diet of fresh fruits and vegetables while cutting out all of the highly processed grains. I wasn't trying to lose weight because I'm not a big guy, but next thing I knew I was down to 145 pounds. Everybody told me I needed to gain weight so I'm back up to 150 and picking up about a pound a month at present.
> 
> I had all of my tailored clothing altered to fit and bought new jeans, but I'm not buying any new shirts at this point in time. I just can't justify it in my mind because the collars are a tiny bit too big. Besides, this time next year they will probably fit properly again.
> 
> Cruiser


I think the collar looks fine, as there doesn't seem to be any space between it and your neck. Enjoy the added comfort while it lasts.


----------



## Salieri

As you can see I don't have the photographic facilities to make regular posting worthwhile, but I do think there's a distinct lack of decent knitwear and wool ties on this thread, so I thought I might try to address that.


----------



## Srynerson

LilacCords said:


>


Fantastic combination of shirt, jacket, and pocket square! :aportnoy:


----------



## LD111134

*Today I'm wearing my "loud" shirt...*


Ermenegildo Zegna 3-button SB suit with side vents - solid navy;
Kent Wang linen pocket square - rose with red border;
Howard Yount tie - crimson red with cornflower blue dots;
Luciano Visconti (not "Luchino" Visconti, the Italian film director) spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - white, magenta, lavender and lilac stripes;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Tiffany & Company sterling silver cuff links;
Cole Haan pebble grain belt - medium brown;
Jos. A. Bank sock - reddish-brown with rust pattern; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company cap-toed balmorals - chestnut brown.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Jovan,

While I appreciate your "enforcer" role when unruly situations arise, maybe the costume comment was meant candidly? I'm not on this side very often, but I'd have been totally unaware that Thunder is a vintage-style dresser if I hadn't seen a few of his other pictures. I might be wrong, but it was just a thought. That being said, he pulls the look off very handsomely.

Respectfully,
AS


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

gman-17 said:


> Zon,
> 
> Haven't you heard, you can never get too much of a good thing. Give it a whirl, or should I say . . . :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> On behalf of the group, may I say thank you for the pleasantries.


I like this.


----------



## boatshoe

LD111134 said:


>


This doesn't look right to me. Too much kind of matching.


----------



## rgrossicone

Salieri said:


> As you can see I don't have the photographic facilities to make regular posting worthwhile, but I do think there's a distinct lack of decent knitwear and wool ties on this thread, so I thought I might try to address that.


Wait until Fall/Winter here...most posters on the thread are US and save Maine and Washington State (and only sometimes) would the weather be bearable in that this time of year...

Looks really good...gets me excited for the season change!


----------



## LilacCords

[









I like it - my favourite of yours to date - normally I would suggest that the shirt and tie be too much, but in this instance you carry it off!


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> I like it - my favourite of yours to date - normally I would suggest that the shirt and tie be too much, but in this instance you carry it off!


Thanks, LC!


----------



## LD111134

boatshoe said:


> This doesn't look right to me. Too much kind of matching.


Point taken, boatshoe. I've also worn this shirt with a solid lilac-colored grenadine tie from Sam Hober with a plain white pocket square, which is a more "conservative" approach given the vividness of the shirt.


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - *sterling silver;*


I've never heard of a Breitling in _Sterling Silver_...
But I love the shirt/tie combo here. The shirt is very ballsy, but you wear it well.


----------



## LD111134

mysharona said:


> I've never heard of a Breitling in _Sterling Silver_...
> But I love the shirt/tie combo here. The shirt is very ballsy, but you wear it well.


I meant "stainless steel"...my bad! I just corrected the post. Thanks for the heads-up.

Thanks for the compliment. I was a bit edgy today given the rather subdued nature of the suit. BTW, I'm a big Waits fan too.


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


> I meant "stainless steel"...my bad! I just corrected the post. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I was a bit edgy today given the rather subdued nature of the suit. BTW, I'm a big Waits fan too.


The more conservative nature of the pocket square is perfect here too. A "loud" pocket square would destroy the look. Nice job.
Waits is the best. I can really think of any other musician alive with such a pure artistic approach to music. I don't think anyone has ever really heard "Downtown Train" until they've heard the original. When you hear Tom do it, you realize how brilliant the lyrics are. When you hear Rod Stewart sing it, you hear a cheesy pop song. Anyway.... shameless plug. Thanks for opening the door...:aportnoy:


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

Bit of fun today!

Jacket - Silk wool linen mix - Mother of pearl buttons - Own label
Shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - Brooks Bros.
Jeans - 501s
Shoes - Vintage grey grenson brogues


----------



## Salieri

I like the detail of the different coloured button threads, lovely touch.

I'm not sure what I think about the grey waistcoat with jeans, though, but I _think _you pull it off.


----------



## LilacCords

Salieri said:


> I like the detail of the different coloured button threads, lovely touch.
> 
> I'm not sure what I think about the grey waistcoat with jeans, though, but I _think _you pull it off.


Thanks Salieri - Waistcoat is sky-blue - ref buttons my workshop hated me for that!!! :devil:


----------



## LD111134

Salieri said:


> As you can see I don't have the photographic facilities to make regular posting worthwhile, but I do think there's a distinct lack of decent knitwear and wool ties on this thread, so I thought I might try to address that.


 Great look, Mancunian! Love the sweater with the suit - a look straight out of the old BBC series "All Creatures Great and Small", which was a favorite (or "favourite") of mine when I was growing up. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> Bit of fun today!
> 
> Jacket - Silk wool linen mix - Mother of pearl buttons - Own label
> Shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - Brooks Bros.
> Jeans - 501s
> Shoes - Vintage grey grenson brogues


This is bloody brilliant - very rock n' roll - bands like Interpol have adoped a similar look:


----------



## mysharona

Today: Konen jacket, MTM
Egyptian cotton shirt by Bristol
Silk tie by Countess Mara
Tiffany tiebar
PS by Needless Markup... errr... Neiman Marcus
Cordovan Belt by BB
Kuppenheimer trousers
Gold toe Gucci look-alike socks
AE cordovan McAlisters
Watch by Longines


----------



## Holdfast

Re: the comments lamenting the absence of cuffs on my suit from yesterday - I have to disagree. Cuffs would be totally wrong for this kind of suit in my book. Far too American a detail on such a businessy British pinstripe suit. Not that turn-ups don't have their place in my wardrobe, but absolutely definitely not on that kind of suit for me.

There's a lot of green in this thread from various posters recently - I like that. I think it's a very undervalued colour. I'll add to it a bit more today... 




(lighting was even worse than usual; a very overcast rainy day so apologies for the artefacts/inaccuracies introduced by trying to brighten them up before uploading)


----------



## Salieri

LD111134 said:


> Great look, Mancunian! Love the sweater with the suit - a look straight out of the old BBC series "All Creatures Great and Small", which was a favorite (or "favourite") of mine when I was growing up. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks very much. Without ever explicitly having Christopher Timothy in mind, that is pretty much the sort of look I like to go for. I'm very unlikely to ever be in a job where proper city-suit dress is necessary and I spend quite a bit of my time in the country so I favour the sort of old-fashioned, classic but not glaringly vintage, slightly rural look.


----------



## video2

Holdfast said:


> Re: the comments lamenting the absence of cuffs on my suit from yesterday - I have to disagree. Cuffs would be totally wrong for this kind of suit in my book. Far too American a detail on such a businessy British pinstripe suit. Not that turn-ups don't have their place in my wardrobe, but absolutely definitely not on that kind of suit for me.
> 
> There's a lot of green in this thread from various posters recently - I like that. I think it's a very undervalued colour. I'll add to it a bit more today...
> 
> (lighting was even worse than usual; a very overcast rainy day so apologies for the artefacts/inaccuracies introduced by trying to brighten them up before uploading)


Beautiful colors, works great, but your jacket looks too heavy on you, but it just me.  Great look


----------



## Cary Grant

Uh- I don't see the similarity in that pic to the above at all?



LD111134 said:


> This is bloody brilliant - very rock n' roll - bands like Interpol have adoped a similar look:


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Uh- I don't see the similarity in that pic to the above at all?


That's the only one I could find quickly on the Internet. I saw Interpol at Lolla 2008 and at least one of the guys was wearing a jacket, vest, tie and jeans, and some of them may have sported that look on SNL or elsewhere on TV.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
$5 gold coin cufflinks
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Wall

LD111134 said:


> That's the only one I could find quickly on the Internet. I saw Interpol at Lolla 2008 and at least one of the guys was wearing a jacket, vest, tie and jeans, and some of them may have sported that look on SNL or elsewhere on TV.


I was at Lolla 2008 and I have seen them in Champaign as well. I can vouch for the truth of this statement.


----------



## Mannix

Nothing special, but I quite like this new coat I picked up.


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

Good Morning!

Jacket - Navy blazer - own label. (Buttons genuine brass bought on ebay made by J.R Gaunt & Son) - Have a lovely weight/colour about them - which is why I wear 5 on the cuff 
Shirt - 3 button band collar own label
Jeans - White 501's
Shoes - Well battered loake suede brogues.
Cuff links - Thomas Pink
Pocket Square - Paul Smith


































As an interesting footnote - My dad came up to London unexpectedly today as he had a meeting, he looked so cool I thought I'd take a couple of pictures - he's 63!!!


----------



## gman-17

*Yesterday*


----------



## LilacCords

gman-17 said:


> Sharp shirt - like the shoes too.


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


>


That is one tall collar. Can't say I am a big fan, but you wear it well.


----------



## Salieri

Ace look, LilacCords, no mention of the specs, though.

Particularly like the blazer, the buttons look pretty big, do they have some kind of design on them?


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> That is one tall collar. Can't say I am a big fan, but you wear it well.


I have to disagree- the OP looks like he has a fairly thick and short neck. This collar makes it look even shorter, IMO.


----------



## LD111134

Very elegant, g-man. What is the provenance of the suit and tie?


----------



## LD111134

Mannix said:


> Nothing special, but I quite like this new coat I picked up.


Looking good up in Central Wisconsin, Mannix! Look out for the "F.I.B.'s" on their way to the Dells. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> Jacket - Navy blazer - own label. (Buttons genuine brass bought on ebay made by J.R Gaunt & Son) - Have a lovely weight/colour about them - which is why I wear 5 on the cuff
> Shirt - 3 button band collar own label
> Jeans - White 501's
> Shoes - Well battered loake suede brogues.
> Cuff links - Thomas Pink
> Pocket Square - Paul Smith


I have a pair of Brooks Brothers Peal & Company suede brogues that look just like yours, LC. However, I understand that the "Peal & Company" shoes are manufactured for Brooks Brothers by Crockett & Jones.


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Very elegant, g-man. What is the provenance of the suit and tie?


The suit is HSM Gold Trumpeter and the tie is Ferragamo.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## LD111134

*Slightly chilly this morning, so I donned an odd vest...*


Hickey-Freeman 2-button SB suit with side vents - russet brown nailhead with rust windowpane;
Brooks Brothers pocket square - white cotton with sepia trim and borders;
Polo RL tie - deep red with woven gold pattern;
Paul Frederick notched lapel postboy vest - ecru silk, linen and wool;
Thin Red Line spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - white herringbone weave;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Artisan-made swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver in ceramic inset (red with cornflower blue swirl on the right; red with lime green swirl on the left);
Mark Shale calfskin belt - British tan;
Socks - tan with brown pattern;
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company cap-toed derbies/bluchers - British tan.


----------



## LilacCords

gnatty8 said:


> That is one tall collar. Can't say I am a big fan, but you wear it well.


*Thanks!*



Cary Grant said:


> I have to disagree- the OP looks like he has a fairly thick and short neck. This collar makes it look even shorter, IMO.


*Cary, the OP definitely has a thick neck...and also a long neck. The 3 button band makes all necks looks short! I choose it merely as a means of making the collar stand true without the aid of a tie, and more importantly because they look cool.*



Salieri said:


> Ace look, LilacCords, no mention of the specs, though.
> 
> Particularly like the blazer, the buttons look pretty big, do they have some kind of design on them?


*Thanks! Specs are Calvin Klein - Buttons are real brass I bought on ebay they have a nautical design on them.*


----------



## upr_crust

*OK gman, you've told us the maker of the suit and the tie . . .*

. . . now how about the shoes (AE?) and the shirt (which I really like - goes well with the Ferragamo tie, too).



gman-17 said:


>


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


>


VERY nice. One minor quibble, I'd tame that square and do something slightly less architectural.


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> *Cary, the OP definitely has a thick neck...and also a long neck. The 3 button band makes all necks looks short! I choose it merely as a means of making the collar stand true without the aid of a tie, and more importantly because they look cool.*


I have to disagree- I think the three button band looks trendy and already dated, IMO, not "cool". And as you agree


> *The 3 button band makes all necks looks short!*


 that they create an unwanted effect, I can't call that cool either. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brideshead

LilacCords said:


> Only day I'm working properly this week:
> 
> *Fantastic outfit Holdfast - Loving those shoes!*


Some fantastic, inspiring looks, guys. I especially love this combination, HF. What shoes are they? Did they come with a highly shone toecap?


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . now how about the shoes (AE?) and the shirt (which I really like - goes well with the Ferragamo tie, too).


Sorry about that UC. No the shoes are not AE, I know that is quite rare, they are BB Peals. I am in love with the shirt. It is one from Mytailor. I met with Joe Hemrajani back in May and I was going back and forth on the cuffs and Joe made sure I got the double cuffs. I am quite thrilled with the experience and the results. I think at some point I will do a thread. I really recommend the experience because you get to choose so many different colors and the fit is perfect.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> VERY nice. One minor quibble, I'd tame that square and do something slightly less architectural.


Very good point by the iGent from the Land of 10,000 Lakes. I may have overdone the "square/rectangle" theme - tie, windowpane suit, pocket square.


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Very good point by the iGent from the Land of 10,000 Lakes. I may have overdone the "square/rectangle" theme - tie, windowpane suit, pocket square.


Actually- I think every item if good. I especially like your use of a simple hanky with a colored accent. I'd just TV fold it or stuff it further.


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> As an interesting footnote - My dad came up to London unexpectedly today as he had a meeting, he looked so cool I thought I'd take a couple of pictures - he's 63!!!


Good on him!



LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/photo-28.jpg


I really like the colours, but the lapelled waistcoat makes the top half a bit "overstructured" somehow. Nice idea though.



Brideshead said:


> I especially love this combination, HF. What shoes are they? Did they come with a highly shone toecap?


They're EG for RLPL... the antiquing on the toecap was there from purchase (though it's deepened a bit with wear/polishing), but the shine which exaggerates it a bit was, for good or ill, added by myself. I'm rather lazily wearing them again today, with a casual look this time.

Messing around with the camera a bit today (you can tell I'm not at work when I have time to do this...)


----------



## LilacCords

Holdfast said:


> Good on him!
> 
> I really like the colours, but the lapelled waistcoat makes the top half a bit "overstructured" somehow. Nice idea though.
> 
> Messing around with the camera a bit today (you can tell I'm not at work when I have time to do this...)
> 
> ]
> 
> Nice action shot holdfast - like the look too. A mid/pale grey Jacket with blue denim always works!


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> I really like the colours, but the lapelled waistcoat makes the top half a bit "overstructured" somehow. Nice idea though.


Thanks for the input, Holdfast!

Nice, casual look today. Very relaxed and fun.


----------



## DocHolliday

(Have to look closely to see the pattern in the trou.)

And a stock pic of the ballast, though the frames today are black:


----------



## LD111134

Very nice, Doc. What is the provenance of the jacket? RL?

Is the unbutton OCDB collar the new style? PhatGuido did the same thing yesterday. 

With the hat and shades, it's kind of a Leon Redbone/Panama Jack look working. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM belt
BC pant
Armani socks
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

DocHolliday said:


>


Please do tell us who makes this jacket.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> Jacket - Navy blazer - own label. (Buttons genuine brass bought on ebay made by J.R Gaunt & Son) - Have a lovely weight/colour about them - which is why I wear 5 on the cuff
> Shirt - 3 button band collar own label
> Jeans - White 501's
> Shoes - Well battered loake suede brogues.
> Cuff links - Thomas Pink
> Pocket Square - Paul Smith
> 
> As an interesting footnote - My dad came up to London unexpectedly today as he had a meeting, he looked so cool I thought I'd take a couple of pictures - he's 63!!!


=

Nice blazer. Shirt not to my taste, too fashionable. You obviously have a good mentor!


----------



## Mannix

LD111134 said:


> Looking good up in Central Wisconsin, Mannix! Look out for the "F.I.B.'s" on their way to the Dells. :icon_smile_wink:


Thank you sir. Oh tell me about 'em--they're all over the northwoods too when I head up there on weekends. lol


----------



## S.Thete

^^^^
Ahh, Doc, I have always loved the fit of this jacket; it should go in the annals as an example of the properly executed Neapolitan style. Exquisite.

IMHO, this combination, with the simple monochromatic shirt/tie combo, works much better than the last version you posted. Even the square, which could be argued is too matchy, is just the right choice. The chukkas and trou lend the kit a great country air.

HOF-- wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## LD111134

Mannix said:


> Thank you sir. Oh tell me about 'em--they're all over the northwoods too when I head up there on weekends. lol


To say nothing about Door County! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks for the kind words on the coat, guys. It's probably my favorite summer coat, and it was made by Polo.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Love this outfit!*

While I appreciate the comments someone made about the pocket square (I would probably have chosen something in silk, picking up one or the other color in the tie) I have to say that this outfit is really magnificent!


LD111134 said:


> Hickey-Freeman 2-button SB suit with side vents - russet brown nailhead with rust windowpane;
> Brooks Brothers pocket square - white cotton with sepia trim and borders;
> Polo RL tie - deep red with woven gold pattern;
> Paul Frederick notched lapel postboy vest - ecru silk, linen and wool;
> Thin Red Line spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - white herringbone weave;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Artisan-made swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver in ceramic inset (red with cornflower blue swirl on the right; red with lime green swirl on the left);
> Mark Shale calfskin belt - British tan;
> Socks - tan with brown pattern;
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company cap-toed derbies/bluchers - British tan.


----------



## LilacCords

DocHolliday said:


> *What a fantastic combination - I love that Jacket!!!*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> Jacket - Navy blazer - own label. (Buttons genuine brass bought on ebay made by J.R Gaunt & Son) - Have a lovely weight/colour about them - which is why I wear 5 on the cuff
> Shirt - 3 button band collar own label
> Jeans - White 501's
> Shoes - Well battered loake suede brogues.
> Cuff links - Thomas Pink
> Pocket Square - Paul Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an interesting footnote - My dad came up to London unexpectedly today as he had a meeting, he looked so cool I thought I'd take a couple of pictures - he's 63!!!


Someone said the shirt is too fashionable. I agree. But I like it anyway. Sometimes we have to go fashionable or we don't improve at all.
The question about the size of the collar...well, that's another story. Late 60's that kind of collar was very popular though I think I never saw one with 3 buttons.
The important is the main ensemble looks great. And your father too 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


>


Well GM, that's what I call class. All seems perfect.
And let me tell: you look very good with the hair growing. You look another kind of person, just compare present photos with the photos you took weeks ago.
I must congrat you (and wait for the thread about shirt making)

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


> Hickey-Freeman 2-button SB suit with side vents - russet brown nailhead with rust windowpane;
> Brooks Brothers pocket square - white cotton with sepia trim and borders;
> Polo RL tie - deep red with woven gold pattern;
> Paul Frederick notched lapel postboy vest - ecru silk, linen and wool;
> Thin Red Line spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - white herringbone weave;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Artisan-made swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver in ceramic inset (red with cornflower blue swirl on the right; red with lime green swirl on the left);
> Mark Shale calfskin belt - British tan;
> Socks - tan with brown pattern;
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company cap-toed derbies/bluchers - British tan.


Perfect match, LD. You look terrific.
I would only change the cuff links because they look too fashionable for such a classic (ans classy) look of yours

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


> (Have to look closely to see the pattern in the trou.)
> 
> And a stock pic of the ballast, though the frames today are black:


You have a great sense of balance Doc. I enjoy it,
Everybody's talking about the coat, but I think the most important in the whole thing is the tie/ps combo and the way they play together

Cheers

V


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well GM, that's what I call class. All seems perfect.
> And let me tell: your look very good with the hair growing. You look another kiund of person, just compare present photos with the photos you took weeks ago.
> I must congrat you (and wait for the thread about shirt making)
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


Well Vic, thanks very much for your kind words. From someone with your style, that is truly a compliment.


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Hickey-Freeman 2-button SB suit with side vents - russet brown nailhead with rust windowpane;
> Brooks Brothers pocket square - white cotton with sepia trim and borders;
> Polo RL tie - deep red with woven gold pattern;
> Paul Frederick notched lapel postboy vest - ecru silk, linen and wool;
> Thin Red Line spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - white herringbone weave;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Artisan-made swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver in ceramic inset (red with cornflower blue swirl on the right; red with lime green swirl on the left);
> Mark Shale calfskin belt - British tan;
> Socks - tan with brown pattern;
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company cap-toed derbies/bluchers - British tan.


Very nice.


----------



## LD111134

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the coat, guys. It's probably my favorite summer coat, and it was made by Polo.


Called it, Doc. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

*I'm brightening things up after yesterday's earth tones...*


Hickey-Freeman 6x2 DB suit with side vents - navy with thin light blue and rust multi-stripes (I'll post another photo that better shows the suit's fabric);
Ermenegildo Zegna silk pocket square - white with lime green border and royal blue trim;
Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt - pink herringbone;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel (I'm still waiting for the jeweler to finish repairing my other two watches);
Brooks Brothers cufflinks - sterling silver with inset navy and kelly green ceramic;
Steven Land woven silk tie - powder blue textured solid (looks like grenadine but isn't);
Coach belt - black calfskin;
Socks - navy with gray dots; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company monkstraps - black calfskin


----------



## Cruiser

Uh oh. Faded jeans, black shirt; what other AAAC sins am I committing today. Now I remember.










This is called dressing to go to the dentist which is where I'm off to now.

Cruiser


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> Hickey-Freeman 6x2 DB suit with side vents - navy with thin light blue and rust multi-stripes (I'll post another photo that better shows the suit's fabric);
> Ermenegildo Zegna silk pocket square - white with lime green border and royal blue trim;
> Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt - pink herringbone;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel (I'm still waiting for the jeweler to finish repairing my other two watches);
> Brooks Brothers cufflinks - sterling silver with inset navy and kelly green ceramic;
> Steven Land woven silk tie - powder blue textured solid (looks like grenadine but isn't);
> Coach belt - black calfskin;
> Socks - navy with gray dots; and
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company monkstraps - black calfskin
> 
> *Nice LD, it takes some courage to go with that shirt/tie/Pocket Sq combo but you manage to do it with aplomb!*


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> LD111134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey-Freeman 6x2 DB suit with side vents - navy with thin light blue and rust multi-stripes (I'll post another photo that better shows the suit's fabric);
> Ermenegildo Zegna silk pocket square - white with lime green border and royal blue trim;
> Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt - pink herringbone;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel (I'm still waiting for the jeweler to finish repairing my other two watches);
> Brooks Brothers cufflinks - sterling silver with inset navy and kelly green ceramic;
> Steven Land woven silk tie - powder blue textured solid (looks like grenadine but isn't);
> Coach belt - black calfskin;
> Socks - navy with gray dots; and
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company monkstraps - black calfskin
> *Nice LD, it takes some courage to go with that shirt/tie/Pocket Sq combo but you manage to do it with aplomb!*
> 
> 
> 
> It's my Easter Egg tribute look today, LC.
Click to expand...


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Jacket by Southwick (a New England clothier with a great neopolitan shoulder!)
french blue Shirt by Express
Belt by CK
Trousers by Banana Republic
Driving mocs by Banana Republic
Rolex watch


----------



## LD111134

That's a great watch, MySharona.


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

3 pc suit - own label white MOP buttons
shirt - own label
tie - Dunhill
Shoes - Church brogues
Pocket Sq. - TieRack
Briefcase - Vintage Gucci
Cufflink - Gold chains with crest
Watch - 1960's Rolex Air King


----------



## LilacCords

*A nice summer outfit MS. Loving that french blue against the white!*


----------



## Salieri

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> 3 pc suit - own label white MOP buttons
> shirt - own label
> tie - Dunhill
> Shoes - Church brogues
> Pocket Sq. - TieRack
> Briefcase - Vintage Gucci
> Cufflink - Gold chains with crest
> Watch - 1960's Rolex Air King


Ace. That's an absolutely bloody brilliant suit!


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *A nice summer outfit MS. Loving that french blue against the white!*


Thanks! You're looking quite dapper today yourself!


LD111134 said:


> That's a great watch, MySharona.


Thanks a lot. It is my favorite, by far.


----------



## LD111134

Salieri said:


> Ace. That's an absolutely bloody brilliant suit!


Agreed. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> [*]Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt - pink herringbone


Gorgeous fabric.



LilacCords said:


> https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/LilacCords/aa34.jpg


This has a nice formal air to air. Great stuff.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket by Southwick (a New England clothier with a great neopolitan shoulder!)
> french blue Shirt by Express
> Belt by CK
> Trousers by Banana Republic
> Driving mocs by Banana Republic
> Rolex watch


Suummer is looking good on you, MS 

Cheers

V


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Gorgeous fabric.


Thank you, sir. I have about six or seven H & H shirts and I love them dearly.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Zegna belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> 3 pc suit - own label white MOP buttons
> shirt - own label
> tie - Dunhill
> Shoes - Church brogues
> Pocket Sq. - TieRack
> Briefcase - Vintage Gucci
> Cufflink - Gold chains with crest
> Watch - 1960's Rolex Air King


Perfect except for the pocket square should be white and a tv fold.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

I really like this. What is the fabric?


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket by Southwick (a New England clothier with a great neopolitan shoulder!)
> french blue Shirt by Express
> Belt by CK
> Trousers by Banana Republic
> Driving mocs by Banana Republic
> Rolex watch


Maybe I like it because I could see myself doing the same bit, but who cares. I think this is a great look - cool and casual. Good on ya.


----------



## gman-17

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> 3 pc suit - own label white MOP buttons
> shirt - own label
> tie - Dunhill
> Shoes - Church brogues
> Pocket Sq. - TieRack
> Briefcase - Vintage Gucci
> Cufflink - Gold chains with crest
> Watch - 1960's Rolex Air King


Lilac,

Actually this is quite nice and I know you have received some comments re: pocket square and they are most likely correct. However, most of us are just jealous because this suit is fantastic. :icon_cheers:


----------



## LilacCords

Salieri said:


> Ace. That's an absolutely bloody brilliant suit!





mysharona said:


> Thanks! You're looking quite dapper today yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> LD111134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Very nice, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> This has a nice formal air to air. Great stuff.
> 
> *Thanks guys!*
> 
> 
> 
> Mannix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect except for the pocket square should be white and a tv fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hi Mannix - tried with the white and didn't really have the impact I wanted. - It disappeared a bit in the suit colour. I think the black balances the outfit as it compliments the tie and shoes.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Sartorial Executive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this. What is the fabric?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Very light weight wool 8oz*
> 
> 
> 
> gman-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac,
> 
> Actually this is quite nice and I know you have received some comments re: pocket square and they are most likely correct. However, most of us are just jealous because this suit is fantastic. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks mate!*
Click to expand...


----------



## deandbn

LilacCords said:


>


Dashing outfit Lilac. Looking very good Mister!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sharona,

I'm a big Southwick fan and that jacket is a great fit. 

I just thought I'd make a quick note that a natural shoulder (like on Southwick who does IMHO some of the best in the US) and a Neopolitan shoulder are not the same thing. Neopolitan jackets feature the "spalla camicia" which translates to "shirt shoulder." It's essentially the same concept, but I do believe the execution is different. Neopolitan shoulders often feature puckering around the shoulder that is the result of tucking in both the sleeve and shoulder fabric inside the seam.

+1 for sans socks too!


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

In denial of the heavy showers expected today here goes....

Jkt - White linen Grey MOP buttons - Own label
Shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - Brooks Bros. University
Jeans - Indigo 501s
Shoes - Alfred Sargent wholecuts for Marks & Sparks
Watch - 60s Air King
Cuff links - Gold chains


























Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## LD111134

*A more relaxed look on this pleasant Friday...*

*Pal Zileri 3-button wool sport coat - navy and azure woven pattern (I don't know what you call this weave); 
*Brooks Brothers repp tie - yellow-green and royal blue stripes; 
*Robert Graham cotton pocket square - baby blue and lemon yellow check; 
*Thin Red Line spread collar shirt with double button cuffs - mustard yellow and white; microstripes with cornflower blue windowpane; 
*Cole-Haan pebble grain calfskin belt - chocolate brown; 
*Brooks Brothers pleated linen odd trousers - tan 
*Jos. A. Bank socks - chocolate brown with khaki lattice pattern; 
*Brooks Brothers Peal & Company suede captoed balmorals - brown; and 
*Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel.


----------



## Cruiser

Although I would normally not be working today, I have to run out for a quick meeting so I thought I would go with my security guard uniform of navy blazer and gray pants.










Cruiser


----------



## LilacCords

[/quote]

LD - Love the shoes! - Not my favourite outfit of yours but hey....
Have a great weekend!


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> LD - Love the shoes! - Not my favourite outfit of yours but hey....
> Have a great weekend!


You too, mate!


----------



## mysharona

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sharona,
> 
> I'm a big Southwick fan and that jacket is a great fit.
> 
> I just thought I'd make a quick note that a natural shoulder (like on Southwick who does IMHO some of the best in the US) and a Neopolitan shoulder are not the same thing. Neopolitan jackets feature the "spalla camicia" which translates to "shirt shoulder." It's essentially the same concept, but I do believe the execution is different. *Neopolitan shoulders often feature puckering around the shoulder that is the result of tucking in both the sleeve and shoulder fabric inside the seam.*
> 
> +1 for sans socks too!


This jacket does have a subtle pleating of the sleevehead, which is why I described it as having a neopolitan shoulder. But I definitely understand your point, and definitely agree with you on the quality of the Southwick shoulder.


----------



## mysharona

Same jacket as yesterday, but a slightly different look...
Jacket: Southwick
Shirt: Custom by Astor & Black
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: T. Harris London
Tiebar: T&Co
Belt: CK
Trousers: BB
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Kenley Longwings, Polo RL
Rolex watch, vintage silver cufflinks


----------



## Holdfast

Cruiser said:


> Although I would normally not be working today, I have to run out for a quick meeting so I thought I would go with my security guard uniform of navy blazer and gray pants.


I'm also not working today, but did exactly the same, to take my students out to tea. I skipped the tie though. Yeah, I'm living on the edge!


----------



## LilacCords

*Awesome look Holdfast - Love the way the shoes compliment the Pocket square. Enjoy the W/E.*


----------



## Acct2000

Cruiser said:


> Although I would normally not be working today, I have to run out for a quick meeting so I thought I would go with my security guard uniform of navy blazer and gray pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


I did NOT leave the stink bomb in the restroom - - -

Actually a nice outfit. I might have gone with a darker tie, but that's probably nitpicking.


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> *Awesome look Holdfast - Love the way the shoes compliment the Pocket square. Enjoy the W/E.*


Thank you; you too!


----------



## Cruiser

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Actually a nice outfit. I might have gone with a darker tie, but that's probably nitpicking.


Thank you.

I've always liked the look of a light blue shirt with yellow tie when paired with either navy or charcoal suits, or in this case navy blazer with gray pants. Besides, that particular tie has more navy in it than is apparent in the photograph and it stands out more in person.

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jackets
Lorenzini shirts
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> In denial of the heavy showers expected today here goes....
> 
> Jkt - White linen Grey MOP buttons - Own label
> Shirt - TM Lewin
> *Tie - Brooks Bros. University*
> Jeans - Indigo 501s
> Shoes - Alfred Sargent wholecuts for Marks & Sparks
> Watch - 60s Air King
> Cuff links - Gold chains


BB University? Nice. Old School. I like this look. Ralph Lauren would approve.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> BB University? Nice. Old School. I like this look. Ralph Lauren would approve.


I'm not getting the Ralph Lauren vibe, but it looks good nonetheless.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Your own label*

Your jackets are amazing, LC! This linen one is beautiful, and that pocket silk is exquisite with it!!! Beautiful.



LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> In denial of the heavy showers expected today here goes....
> 
> Jkt - White linen Grey MOP buttons - Own label
> Shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - Brooks Bros. University
> Jeans - Indigo 501s
> Shoes - Alfred Sargent wholecuts for Marks & Sparks
> Watch - 60s Air King
> Cuff links - Gold chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I'm not getting the Ralph Lauren vibe, but it looks good nonetheless.


No? I pretty much always see Ralph photographed with a blazer (with or without tie) and a nice slim fitting pair of jeans. And a wide belt.


----------



## Cruiser

The title of the thread is what are you wearing today, so here it is. What can I say, it's Saturday. OK, OK, I know; I'd probably dress like this on Thursday too, but it's the only excuse I could think of on short notice. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket (part of a suit) by BB
Shirt by Geoffrey Beene
vintage Wembley tie
PS by T. Harris London
Trafalgar lizard skin belt
Trousers by Banana Republic
Socks by Tommy Hilfiger
vintage Bostonian shoes
Zodiac watch


----------



## LD111134

*Off to the Chicago Antiques Market, then the Wicker Park Music Festival*


Oxxford linen/silk/wook 2-button SB sport coat - patch pockets and single vent, which I had sewn-up - gray/tan/cornflower blue glen plaid;
Carrot & Gibbs silk pocket square - sky blue;
Zegna linen hidden button-down shirt - beige;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Coach belt - black calfskin;
Gap "1969" jeans;
Generic navy socks; and
Alden wing tip kiltie slip-ons - black.


----------



## mysharona

Upon review of my photos I decided that the jacket must remain unbuttoned.


----------



## Jovan

Right now, wearing an odd combination of grey polo shirt, black jeans, and black work shoes, vintage navy trench coat, brown fedora. (Hey, it's Saturday!)

The last two out-of-place items are because it decided to downpour on the same day I'm moving. Wonderful.


----------



## Mannix

mysharona said:


> No? I pretty much always see Ralph photographed with a blazer (with or without tie) and a nice slim fitting pair of jeans. And a wide belt.


I didn't know you meant what he wears personally. I meant the style of his labels...


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I didn't know you meant what he wears personally. I meant the style of his labels...


Oh... well I agree with you too, then.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
RLP socks
testoni slip-ons
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

^The stain on the shirt is an especially nice bit of sprezzatura.


----------



## gnatty8

This one's for you Vic, Aldens:


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> The title of the thread is what are you wearing today, so here it is. What can I say, it's Saturday. OK, OK, I know; I'd probably dress like this on Thursday too, but it's the only excuse I could think of on short notice. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


No pocket square Cruiser? :devil:


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> ^The stain on the shirt is an especially nice bit of sprezzatura.


What stain?


----------



## Srynerson

LD111134 said:


> What stain?


I think Cary Grant is having a bit of fun at the expense of kitonbrioni, who always posts a list of what he is wearing without pictures or any further elaboration.


----------



## Mannix

Srynerson said:


> I think Cary Grant is having a bit of fun at the expense of kitonbrioni, who always posts a list of what he is wearing without pictures or any further elaboration.


His pics are on his blog thing in his signature...and I didn't see the stain.


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> What stain?


----------



## gnatty8

Rainy day at the office:


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket (part of a suit) by BB
> Shirt by Geoffrey Beene
> vintage Wembley tie
> PS by T. Harris London
> Trafalgar lizard skin belt
> Trousers by Banana Republic
> Socks by Tommy Hilfiger
> vintage Bostonian shoes
> Zodiac watch


Nice, MS. But I would chose another tie.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> This one's for you Vic, Aldens:


Thank you so much, G. I really enjoy the shoes (trousers also very nice, but saying that might look suspicious, 'cause I have a pair pretty alike  )

Have a nice day, G

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Rainy day at the office:


Also like these trousers, G. Cannnot see the shirt well. Could be interesting to watch the contrast.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


>


One of the best pics in this forum in ages. Well done.

But I cannot help but wodner? Are you the reincarnated version of your 3o's self? I am AMAZED at the range and quality of thrifted clothing you're finding in Iowa.


----------



## nick.mccann

I'm not very good at taking pictures or posing for them but they came out better then my previous pictures.


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Also like these trousers, G. Cannnot see the shirt well. Could be interesting to watch the contrast.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Yes, the shirt is a dark grey gingham check in a very small pattern, so it wreaks havoc on the translation to a digital image!


----------



## thunderw21

Cary Grant said:


> One of the best pics in this forum in ages. Well done.
> 
> But I cannot help but wodner? Are you the reincarnated version of your 3o's self? I am AMAZED at the range and quality of thrifted clothing you're finding in Iowa.


Thank you, that's quite a compliment.

I've found that Iowa and the surrounding states have pretty much been untouched by the vintage craze and therefore good quality stuff can be found for very cheap. The frontier of the vintage market, if you will. 
I'm hoping it stays that way for some time.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
RL cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> Thank you, that's quite a compliment.
> 
> I've found that Iowa and the surrounding states have pretty much been untouched by the vintage craze and therefore good quality stuff can be found for very cheap. The frontier of the vintage market, if you will.
> I'm hoping it stays that way for some time.


Interesting- you'd have to search the Twin Cities VERY hard to find anything like that. Suits are rare in the vintage shops. And growing up in nebraska- I always found very little and most were for 200lb men at about 5'6"


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Amazing, amazing, amazing!*

Will, this is a incredibly beautiful outfit! Did you paint your porch to compliment your clothes??? <grin>

You've got a great sense of style.



thunderw21 said:


>


----------



## LD111134

*A beautiful start to the week...*


Corneliani 6x2/6x1 DB unvented suit - light gray, maroon and gold glen plaid;
RL Polo textured silk pocket square - maize with maroon pattern;
Sam Hober jacquard tie - cardinal with gold and black stripes;
Thin Red Line spread collar double-cuff shirt - French blue end-on-end weave;
Dolan & Bullock swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver with inset onyx and mother-of-pearl checkerboard design;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Coach calfskin belt - black;
Gold Toe cotton socks - charcoal/black basken weave; and
Alden semi-brougue captoe balmorals - black calfskin.


----------



## Holdfast

I learned today that BBBF ties are irritating to do up on shorter guys... the "reinforcement" strip around the midpoint falls in the wrong place for us. So forgive the slightly wonky knot:


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Silk jacket by Oscar de la Renta
Shirt by Nautica
7-fold Tie by Ike Behar
PS by Randa
Belt by Trafalgar
Trousers by BB
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes: AE Sanfords
Rolex Air-King
Weekend bag by BOSS Hugo Boss


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

I hope you're all well. Thought I'd post something a little unusual.

Jkt - Navy plaid with reflective threads (Own label)
Shirt - white herringbone (Own label)
Tie - Seven fold (Can't recall retailer and no label on tie...go figure.)
Jeans - Faded 501s
Cuff links - Thomas Pink
Pocket Square - Neiman Marcus
Shoes - Grey converse allstar sneakers

















Mysharona - Loving those brown shoes!


----------



## LilacCords

*LD - Great shoes with this suit.*

*Holdfast - Love the white jeans with brown shoes/belt a fine summer look.*


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> Jkt - Navy plaid with reflective threads (Own label)


This is very fun. I noticed Dashing Tweeds do these reflective fabrics; any relationship or just coincidence?


----------



## LilacCords

Holdfast said:


> This is very fun. I noticed Dashing Tweeds do these reflective fabrics; any relationship or just coincidence?


*Yup - got it in one - The jacket is dashing tweeds fabric - "the green" I also made myself a 3-piece suit in "The cyclist" which I'll save for winter, great fun to wear! Guy Hills is the chap who runs Dashing Tweeds and he's a great person & really loves his clothes too.*


----------



## upr_crust

*Well, you're guaranteed of one thing wearing that jacket . . .*

. . . you'll never be run over accidentally at night!

Is the jacket to my taste? - perhaps not. It is fun as a novelty (especially for someone "in the business")? - absolutely.

Interesting how the flash picks up the reflective threads in the half-length view, but not in the detail of the plaid itself.

I'll never look at an orange traffic cone without thinking of this jacket :icon_smile_wink:.



LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> I hope you're all well. Thought I'd post something a little unusual.
> 
> Jkt - Navy plaid with reflective threads (Own label)
> Shirt - white herringbone (Own label)
> Tie - Seven fold (Can't recall retailer and no label on tie...go figure.)
> Jeans - Faded 501s
> Cuff links - Thomas Pink
> Pocket Square - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Grey converse allstar sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysharona - Loving those brown shoes!


----------



## LilacCords

upr_crust said:


> . . . you'll never be run over accidentally at night!
> 
> Is the jacket to my taste? - perhaps not. It is fun as a novelty (especially for someone "in the business")? - absolutely.
> 
> Interesting how the flash picks up the reflective threads in the half-length view, but not in the detail of the plaid itself.
> 
> I'll never look at an orange traffic cone without thinking of this jacket :icon_smile_wink:.


*Thanks for the feedback UprCrust! - the reflectivity only shows at certain angles - It's great fun at night whilst walking the dog when a car light catches you!!! And I agree it does have street cleaner/cone like overtones :icon_smile_wink:*


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> *LD - Great shoes with this suit.*


Thanks, LC. Love the jacket - very Carnaby Street. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000

Sharona, I like this outfit, too!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I learned today that BBBF ties are irritating to do up on shorter guys... the "reinforcement" strip around the midpoint falls in the wrong place for us. So forgive the slightly wonky knot:


But looks fine, anyway H.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


> Thanks, LC. Love the jacket - very Carnaby Street. :icon_smile_big:


 ^+1. Very Carnaby Street, indeed. Love it thoiugh I think I wouldn´t have the guts to wear it :icon_smile:

Cheers

V


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


>


Holy sh*t!!! That's some interesting sportcoat. I like the shirt and tie


----------



## davemx66

nick.mccann said:


> I'm not very good at taking pictures or posing for them but they came out better then my previous pictures.


Nice post!
A bit monochromatic, IMO... 
You could add more color!


----------



## gnatty8

Linen today, very steamy day:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Hermes Hiris cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## LD111134

*Very nice, gnatty*



gnatty8 said:


> Linen today, very steamy day:


What color is the sport coat? It looks gray in the close-up but more white-ish in the other shot (at least on my monitor).


----------



## dukekook

thunderw21 said:


>


This is the best post I have seen in my short tenure at AAAC. You have excellent taste.


----------



## nick.mccann

> Nice post!
> A bit monochromatic, IMO...
> You could add more color!





















Better?


----------



## Srynerson

nick.mccann said:


> Better?


It has a certain understated simplicity. Do you have a belt that coordinates with the shoes?


----------



## nick.mccann

Yes, I couldn't find the belt until after I took the pictures, but when I went out I had a belt on that matched the shoes. Its too hot for a sports coat right now so I just wore a dress shirt and blue chino's to the city council meeting.


----------



## JDMills

gnatty8:

Your shirt, trousers and shoes are amazing! I really like the colour of all 3, they blend very well together, where are the shoes from?


----------



## LilacCords

themanfromlisbon said:


> ^+1. Very Carnaby Street, indeed. Love it thoiugh I think I wouldn´t have the guts to wear it :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


*Not sure guts are required - just a good healthly level of stupidity and questionable taste!!!*



Mannix said:


> Holy sh*t!!! That's some interesting sportcoat. I like the shirt and tie


*Cheers Mannix.*



gnatty8 said:


> Linen today, very steamy day:
> 
> *Great look Gnatty - Love the Jacket*


----------



## ericb

Test


----------



## ericb

Not what I wore today but what I will be wearing to a wedding next week. Thoughts gentlemen? Please be honest as I would prefer not looking like a fool. Suit is white linen with charcoal pinstripes.


----------



## LilacCords

ericb said:


> Not what I wore today but what I will be wearing to a wedding next week. Thoughts gentlemen? Please be honest as I would prefer not looking like a fool. Suit is white linen with charcoal pinstripes.


*Looks fine to me Eric - One thing I might make a discreet enquiry as to whether wearing white will be acceptable with the Bride. (They can be a bit touchy about it)*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Linen today, very steamy day:


...and a very cool look, G. Among excelent choices, I noticed specially the shirt. Very nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Back on my feet*

...and preparing a busy day

































Cheers

V


----------



## LilacCords

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and preparing a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


*Loving those lapels V*


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Suit - For a change! Olive windowpane - own label
Shirt - Blue twill - own label
Pocket Square - TieRack
Tie - Hermes
Shoes - Grenson whole cuts in beige


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


> What color is the sport coat? It looks gray in the close-up but more white-ish in the other shot (at least on my monitor).


It is almost a faint dove gray. It's herringbone though, so that may be messing with the appearance on your monitor.


----------



## gnatty8

JDMills said:


> gnatty8:
> 
> Your shirt, trousers and shoes are amazing! I really like the colour of all 3, they blend very well together, where are the shoes from?


Thank you. If you mean the most recent pictures, shoes are Alfred Sargent.


----------



## LD111134

Joseph Abboud for Mark Shale SB suit with side vents - charcoal with faint cornflower blue and burnt orange windowpane;
Sam Hober silk pocket square - magenta paisley;
Robert Talbott woven silk tie - violet ground with orange, lilac and kelly green design;
Charles Tywhitt "Sea Island Quality" spread collar shirt - white;
Tiffany & Company cufflinks - sterling silver;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Coach belt - black calfskin;
Socks - medium gray with black and tan windowpane pattern; and
Allen Edmonds "Westgate" wholecuts - black calfskin.


----------



## mysharona

Trying to mix it up a bit today... solid color suit jacket with odd trouser similar to the current Tom Ford lineup at his .com ( you should check it out. neat stuff, even if not for all)
Today:
Jacket: Paul Smith
Shirt: Dockers
Tie: Rooster
PS: cream, silk
Tiffany tiebar
Hermes belt
Dockers city chinos
T. Harris London socks
AE Kingswood shoes
Swatch skeleton face watch


----------



## Holdfast

Second full-length pic is from the end of the day; the first is from the morning. I thought it might be interesting to see how/whether things look different. I guess the only thing is the square falling down a touch, which is actually quite nice.


----------



## LD111134

Very elegant, Holdfast. I love the shoes. Alas, I think my girlfriend wouldn't let me wear such a pair!


----------



## alex87tkd

LD111134 said:


> Very elegant, Holdfast. I love the shoes. Alas, I think my girlfriend wouldn't let me wear such a pair!


Man-up already. Does she let you critique her clothing? ("Does my bum look bit in this? Does not count as it is never answered honestly).


----------



## David Reeves

Own label shirt (continued experiments with soft rolled collars) Own label Trousers wool and Silk, Crockett Chelsea boots, Vintage 1920s Omega, Drakes silk knitted tie and Dunhill tie slide.



was going for a bit of a fight club/1960s NASA look.


----------



## LilacCords

*Great shoes LD, Feel the outfit is a touch busy though, too many colours perhaps?*

*Awesome pair of shoes Holdfast.*

was going for a bit of a fight club/1960s NASA look.[/quote]

*Nice look David, love the colour of the strides!*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

David Reeves said:


> Own label shirt (continued experiments with soft rolled collars) Own label Trousers wool and Silk, Crockett Chelsea boots, Vintage 1920s Omega, Drakes silk knitted tie and Dunhill tie slide.
> 
> was going for a bit of a fight club/1960s NASA look.


Like this David, hope you keep posting here.


----------



## gnatty8

Like the suit Holdfast!


----------



## gnatty8

Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


> *Loving those lapels V*


Yes Vic, very nice.



mysharona said:


> Trying to mix it up a bit today... solid color suit jacket with odd trouser similar to the current Tom Ford lineup at his .com ( you should check it out. neat stuff, even if not for all)


I like the overall look, but I might have gone with a different tie, as this one is too close to the overall color effect you have going on here. Maybe a very skinny repp with black in it.

Like the coat though.


----------



## upr_crust

*Pictures of the latest indulgence . . .*

. . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


----------



## Jovan

You, sir, are living proof that one need not be 20-something or very thin to pull off a Fitzgerald.  I would almost say that the simple styling calls for a subdued shirt and tie, but that's just my personal aesthetics.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,


Excellent tie. Great shoes and fantastic car.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


Great look. Excellent shirt--I have one myself! :icon_cheers:


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and preparing a busy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Very nice Vic. Very nice. I love the peak lapels.

Props.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Trying to mix it up a bit today... solid color suit jacket with odd trouser similar to the current Tom Ford lineup at his .com ( you should check it out. neat stuff, even if not for all)
> Today:
> Jacket: Paul Smith
> Shirt: Dockers
> Tie: Rooster
> PS: cream, silk
> Tiffany tiebar
> Hermes belt
> Dockers city chinos
> T. Harris London socks
> AE Kingswood shoes
> Swatch skeleton face watch


I like this look a lot. I wish I had those shoes.


----------



## Mannix

upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


Looking good UC, I'm not used to seeing you with smaller lapels...looks good though.


----------



## gman-17

Going trad.

Old school Brooks poplin.










I am raising my trousers leg, but this should make those of you who usually say my trousers are too long happy. If you say they are too short--I can't help that. This suit is almost 20 years old.










Yes the socks are purple.









https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## LD111134

alex87tkd said:


> Man-up already. Does she let you critique her clothing? ("Does my bum look bit in this? Does not count as it is never answered honestly).


No she doesn't. And for the sake of domestic peace I won't even try!


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> *Great shoes LD, Feel the outfit is a touch busy though, too many colours perhaps?*


Point well taken...I will say, however, that the suit's windowpane is barely perceptible in normal light (i.e. other then the florescents in my bathroom); still, perhaps a plain white pocket square would have been more appropriate. Thanks for the professional critique!


----------



## ericb

LilacCords said:


> *Looks fine to me Eric - One thing I might make a discreet enquiry as to whether wearing white will be acceptable with the Bride. (They can be a bit touchy about it)*


LOL! The bride is my little sister. And yes, I have her permission to wear white. Thanks for asking.


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,


Very nice. Love the sport coat. Does the tie have a flat end or a conventional blade, G?


----------



## Cary Grant

From sun-up on the Mississippi... 


to Sunset along the St. Croix...


----------



## jst

Nice suit. The small lapels surprised me too. But looks good too.


----------



## LilacCords

gnatty8 said:


> Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,
> 
> *Love the Jacket - Patch pockets are my favourite!*
> 
> 
> 
> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very sharp UPR Crust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> From sun-up on the Mississippi...
> 
> *Love the shoes Cary.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> *Love the shoes Cary.*


Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some nice looks gents!*

A few things that jumped out in no particular order...

Lilac...superb coat (the bright plaid one)

David...that look is awesome, could be a "Thick as Thieves" look easily.

Hold...you're always so elegant, even in denim

Upr...suit looks GREAT. FF pants suit you, and its nice to see you in a skinny lapel!

Thunder...great pic, I still hate cats though :devil:

Gman...we need to get you posting here more...found the belts in Charleston btw, just couldn't pull the trigger...maybe if they had the Bcon Egg and Cheese one I would have.

Gnatty...I have a newfound respect for you, and all who inhabit the deep south and still dress well. For the past week or so, I've been in little more than a bathing suit down here in HHI. The summers are so damn hot. I had on a pair of chino linos and cotton shirt for dinner one night, by the time I got out of the restaurant and into the car I looked like I just came out of the pool. And you're always in a jacket...:aportnoy:

CG...great set

Will be posting a compilation of sorts when I get back of what I wore for the family trip...hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Gnatty,

That's a great blazer. Brooks?


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


> Very nice. Love the sport coat. Does the tie have a flat end or a conventional blade, G?


Thanks! Tie is squared off at the end, although conventional blade may have looked great also.


----------



## Jovan

A knit isn't a knit without a flat end. ic12337:


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Gnatty...I have a newfound respect for you, and all who inhabit the deep south and still dress well. For the past week or so, I've been in little more than a bathing suit down here in HHI. The summers are so damn hot. I had on a pair of chino linos and cotton shirt for dinner one night, by the time I got out of the restaurant and into the car I looked like I just came out of the pool. And you're always in a jacket...:aportnoy:


lol, and HHI, being near the ocean, does not get the stagnant humidity we get more inland. Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## gnatty8

AdamsSutherland said:


> Gnatty,
> 
> That's a great blazer. Brooks?


No, Ralph Lauren.


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> A knit isn't a knit without a flat end. ic12337:


You mean a knit tie without a flat bottom would not be to your tastes, it is obviously still a knit tie, no? Are your ties from the planet Transformers?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

gnatty8 said:


> No, Ralph Lauren.


I guess I missed the dart in the chest photo. Do you know the name of this model?


----------



## upr_crust

*For me, this is "very thin"!*

Thank you, Jovan, for your comments, as I am speeding towards my 54th birthday (mid-October). Please note, however, that I am at my thinnest since sometime in the Reagan administration - I do not think that, were I at my heaviest (some 30+ lbs greater than my weight today) that I would be so tempted by a Fitzgerald model suit at BB.

Oddly enough, the waist sizes for Fitzgeralds follow the same drop as Madisons - my 43R suit came with size 38" trousers (which had to be taken in considerably, he says, kvelling **). It is odd that the Regent models have a consistent 7" drop, while the Fitzgeralds have a 6" or 5" (for sizes over 42).

I must confess that my motivation in buying the suit was two-fold - a). that I could actually fit into it, and b). that I liked the pattern of the fabric a lot.

As for choosing subdued colours and patterns for shirt & tie with this suit, I agree, though, for me, the shirt and tie that I picked WAS subdued (my appetite for strong colour being more pronounced than yours, I think).

** to kvell - In Yiddish, to experience pride, in this case in the accomplishments of oneself, though more normally kvelling is reserved for pride in the accomplishments of one's progeny, i.e. my son the doctor . . .



Jovan said:


> You, sir, are living proof that one need not be 20-something or very thin to pull off a Fitzgerald.  I would almost say that the simple styling calls for a subdued shirt and tie, but that's just my personal aesthetics.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments . . .*

Thank you mannix, Gman, jst, Lilaccords, and RG for your kind comments. The lapel size is a new experiment for me, having a personal aesthetic more tuned to the silhouettes of suits of the 1940's than those of the early 1960's, but, as is noted, times change.

Gman - you always find a way to work a distinctive detail into your ensembles - purple socks are only the latest sign of that (wherever does one get purple dress socks?)

Lilac - if you find my attire sharp, I am doubly pleased, as you are "in the business", and your personal style is one that I find most attractive.

RG, sorry that you're mired in heat and humidity, but take comfort in the fact that it is currently as humid (if not quite as hot) in NYC as it is in HHI - any more humid, the locals will take to growing gills, and we've threats of thunderstorms for the next three days.


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> You mean a knit tie without a flat bottom would not be to your tastes, it is obviously still a knit tie, no? Are your ties from the planet Transformers?


Yes, that's what I meant. That's why I used the silly emoticon! For me, the knit tie loses some of its flavour and unique quality by having a bladed end.

Technically, you mean Cybertron. :icon_smile_big:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybertron



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jovan, for your comments, as I am speeding towards my 54th birthday (mid-October). Please note, however, that I am at my thinnest since sometime in the Reagan administration - I do not think that, were I at my heaviest (some 30+ lbs greater than my weight today) that I would be so tempted by a Fitzgerald model suit at BB.
> 
> Oddly enough, the waist sizes for Fitzgeralds follow the same drop as Madisons - my 43R suit came with size 38" trousers (which had to be taken in considerably, he says, kvelling **). It is odd that the Regent models have a consistent 7" drop, while the Fitzgeralds have a 6" or 5" (for sizes over 42).
> 
> I must confess that my motivation in buying the suit was two-fold - a). that I could actually fit into it, and b). that I liked the pattern of the fabric a lot.
> 
> As for choosing subdued colours and patterns for shirt & tie with this suit, I agree, though, for me, the shirt and tie that I picked WAS subdued (my appetite for strong colour being more pronounced than yours, I think).
> 
> ** to kvell - In Yiddish, to experience pride, in this case in the accomplishments of oneself, though more normally kvelling is reserved for pride in the accomplishments of one's progeny, i.e. my son the doctor . . .


Oh, I'm quite aware that you've lost a lot of weight and am happy for you in that regard! What I meant was being ectomorphic like a lot of fashion models -- rail thin and tall. A few people here have commented on how unforgiving the Fitzgerald cut can be and say they've actually had to size up. The fact that you can wear it true to size says something.

I'd be tempted to go the JFK route if I owned the suit, i.e. dark patterned/striped tie and white point collar shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

*I did have to size up, from a 42R to a 43R . . .*

. . . though I have to do that for Regent models as well.

In Madison models at BB, I am very much a 42R, but for either Regent or Fitzgerald, I am a 43R (in one case, my mail-order Saxxon blazer in the Regent model, I had to size up to 44R - arghhhhhhh).

However, beyond that, the Fitzgerald is no more unforgiving than the Regent, and certainly, I am no ectomorph, even at today's weight. It may more be a matter of proportionality and build - I am robust of chest in all weights.

I am of the same mind as you in re: the suit's general "look" - it does invite a more subdued set of accessories, though for me, subdued simply means "less bombastically coloured than normal" (as I am given to using strong colour).



Jovan said:


> Oh, I'm quite aware that you've lost a lot of weight and am happy for you in that regard! What I meant was being ectomorphic like a lot of fashion models -- rail thin and tall. A few people here have commented on how unforgiving the Fitzgerald cut can be and say they've actually had to size up. The fact that you can wear it true to size says something.
> 
> I'd be tempted to go the JFK route if I owned the suit, i.e. dark patterned/striped tie and white point collar shirt.


----------



## LD111134

Paul Stuart 3-button SB suit with side vents and flat-front trousers - navy with cobalt blue track stripes;
Cotton pocket square - solid white;
Brooks Brothers silk crepe tie - maize ground with white and royal blue stripes;
Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - sky blue and white micro stripes with white collar and cuffs;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel (still waiting for my other two watches to be repaired);
Paul Frederick cufflinks - sterling silver with blue ceramic;
Cole-Haan pebble grain belt - chocolate brown calfskin;
Socks - navy with cobalt blue ropes; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company captoed balmorals - medium brown calfskin.


----------



## Jovan

One of your sleeves buttons is undone! I hope you caught that before you went out.


----------



## LD111134

Jovan said:


> One of your sleeves buttons is undone! I hope you caught that before you went out.


LOL! I actually meant to have it completely undone, Jovan. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> *Loving those lapels V*


Thanks, LC.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,


Great, G. I love patch pockets too. And the tie is also to my taste, as you may well know.

Cheers

V


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Jkt- Navy chalk stripe with white MOP buttons - own label
shirt - 3 btn band pink seersucker - own label
Waistcoat - Sky blue silk and wool white MOP buttons - own label
tie - Thomas Pink
Jeans - faded 501s
Shoes - vintage grey Grenson brogues


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


Lovely suit indeed, UC. And the shirt is very elegant, of course.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Very nice Vic. Very nice. I love the peak lapels.
> 
> Props.


Thanks, GM. First time I use it as a suit 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Going trad.
> 
> Old school Brooks poplin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am raising my trousers leg, but this should make those of you who usually say my trousers are too long happy. If you say they are too short--I can't help that. This suit is almost 20 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the socks are purple.


 Well, well. Looking good GM. Enjoying the sun?

(I wanna see you in your new monks!!!)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Yes Vic, very nice.


Thanks G. First time as a suit, as I said. Thought it wouldn't look nice

Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> Yes, that's what I meant. That's why I used the silly emoticon! For me, the knit tie loses some of its flavour and unique quality by having a bladed end.
> 
> Technically, you mean Cybertron. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybertron


Yes, that's the place.. I agree the bladed end changes the character, but to me, it modernizes it somewhat.. For someone who likes the traditional, I can see how it's something like adding darts to a suit..


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


>


Gee Lilac, I usually like your fits a lot, but I am nto crazy about this one. The clash between the formal (shirt and coat) and informal is too much for me, and the white band of the shirt collar is distracting. Sorry!


----------



## LilacCords

gnatty8 said:


> Gee Lilac, I usually like your fits a lot, but I am nto crazy about this one. The clash between the formal (shirt and coat) and informal is too much for me, and the white band of the shirt collar is distracting. Sorry!


*No problems Gnatty! Variety is the spice of life and the white band on that shirt certainly divides opinion!*


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Jkt- Navy chalk stripe with white MOP buttons - own label
> shirt - 3 btn band pink seersucker - own label
> Waistcoat - Sky blue silk and wool white MOP buttons - own label
> tie - Thomas Pink
> Jeans - faded 501s
> Shoes - vintage grey Grenson brogues


While the formal on top, very informal on the bottom isn't my "thing", it looks very rock n' roll, IMHO.


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


I really love this look, Upr_crust. The pink/white contrasts so well with the warm navy. I also dig the cuff links. :icon_cheers:


----------



## LD111134

gman-17 said:


> Going trad. Old school Brooks poplin.


Thanks for reminding me how good navy poplin looks. Is the suit all cotton or a blend? Either way, it looks great and is a look not often seen round these parts.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, LD - Unfortunately, I won't be able to see your attire for today . . .*

. . . until I return home (my employer blocks most of the photos posted here - though, oddly enough, never Lisbon's).

I am very fond of yesterday's shirt (so fond, I am tempted to buy another at 50% off from one of my local BB's).

The cufflinks are either Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg - enamelled new 5-pence pieces in blue/green/red.



LD111134 said:


> I really love this look, Upr_crust. The pink/white contrasts so well with the warm navy. I also dig the cuff links. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Holdfast

David Reeves said:


> was going for a bit of a fight club/1960s NASA look.


I dig this. Not a look I could pull off, but I like it.



gnatty8 said:


> Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,


Very nice indeed.



upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


It will take a bit of time to get used to seeing narrower lapels on you; I mentally want to widen them. :icon_smile_big:

I think it looks good though; just give me time to adjust... 



Cary Grant said:


> From sun-up on the Mississippi...


I like the top half especially - the knotted handkerchief (it looks too small to be an ascot?) around the neck is a nice touch without overwhelming the overall effect.



rgrossicone said:


> Hold...you're always so elegant, even in denim


Thanks. I actually wish I could "do" scruffy because sometimes I feel it would be a nice look to have, but whenever I try, it just comes out looking bad/messy. I can't seem to find that vital middle ground of "just scruffy enough". I suspect it might be a mix of my build/height and a mental block! :icon_smile_big:

I feel like I've worn this tie very recently, but I don't think I have. I guess if it is a recent repeat, it must just be fitting my current mood!


----------



## LilacCords

[

*Very, very nice Holdfast, love the tie/pocket square combination.*


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> I like the top half especially - the knotted handkerchief (it looks too small to be an ascot?) around the neck is a nice touch without overwhelming the overall effect.


Thanks HF-

Yup- just a silk square. Too humid/warm for me and ascots currently. I occasionally just use a hanky like this. You'll see in the latter pics that it disappeared as the day warmed up.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## DCLawyer68

LD111134 said:


> Paul Stuart 3-button SB suit with side vents and flat-front trousers - navy with cobalt blue track stripes;
> 
> Harvie & Hudson spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - sky blue and white micro stripes with white collar and cuffs;
> 
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company captoed balmorals - medium brown calfskin.


That H&H microstripe has a really nice texture! I enjoy unexpected little touches like that. Good show.


----------



## DCLawyer68

gnatty8 said:


> Raining hard, so change of venue for pictures,


Big thumbs up on that knit tie!
:aportnoy:


----------



## DCLawyer68

upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald, a new cut for me to wear.


Well done! That looks great on you.

I need to attend your seminar on pocket square folding - I never really got into my "puff" today.


----------



## LD111134

DCLawyer68 said:


> That H&H microstripe has a really nice texture! I enjoy unexpected little touches like that. Good show.


Thanks, counselor!


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Jkt- Navy chalk stripe with white MOP buttons - own label
> shirt - 3 btn band pink seersucker - own label
> Waistcoat - Sky blue silk and wool white MOP buttons - own label
> tie - Thomas Pink
> Jeans - faded 501s
> Shoes - vintage grey Grenson brogues


While I agree that the top half is perhaps too formal to be combined with the jeans, I quite like the component elements; I'm a particular fan of odd waistcoats. :icon_smile: I would also say that this is mostly a matter of individual taste, however, I find the exposure of that much neckloop to appear somewhat sloppy.

I also enjoy how you constantly are mixing it up and pushing the envelope. Your style to me is reminiscent of a British RG.


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> Yes, that's the place.. I agree the bladed end changes the character, but to me, it modernizes it somewhat.. For someone who likes the traditional, I can see how it's something like adding darts to a suit..


Oh, I do like the traditional, but all my suits are darted. I've yet to get a sack.


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


>


g-man, this suit seems to fit you so much better than many of your others; it's trim through the body,and the trousers look good. You should do more of these types of fits, they make a world of difference.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> g-man, this suit seems to fit you so much better than many of your others; it's trim through the body,and the trousers look good. You should do more of these types of fits, they make a world of difference.


Thanks very much, Gnatty. What I like about this suit is that it is shorter than most regulars--which works for a guy like me who is in between a regular and a short. It is actually a bit too slim through the body--but I am getting the feeling that photographs a little better. But again, I thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Jovan

You know, I'm going to venture further and say that this is my favourite outfit of yours so far. It's simple yet effective. The trousers are a bit short (and I assume can't be let out because it's cotton and would show), but add 1/2-3/4" to their inseam and that's what you should use from now on.


----------



## hustleJohn

Shirt from Kicksburgh  Rocawear jean shorts, hornets pinwheel, matching air max euros


----------



## gman-17

Jovan said:


> You know, I'm going to venture further and say that this is my favourite outfit of yours so far. It's simple yet effective. The trousers are a bit short (and I assume can't be let out because it's cotton and would show), but add 1/2-3/4" to their inseam and that's what you should use from now on.


Jovan,

I am assuming you mean me above. I agree with you completely. The trousers were the perfect length when they were new--oh, about 20 years ago. Dry cleaning, as well as getting caught in the New Orleans rain, has worked their negative affects upon them--but, alas, the suit is a trusted friend. By the way, I, at one time, had identical olive and khaki poplin suits which I discarded. We make these mistakes from time to time. Thanks for the comments gents. I will watch my trouser length :icon_smile_big: and make sure I don't make the same mistakes of dumping my kit in the future.


----------



## LilacCords

I also enjoy how you constantly are mixing it up and pushing the envelope. Your style to me is reminiscent of a British RG.[/quote]

*Many thanks. Forgive my ignorance but I've no idea what a British RG is!!!*


----------



## JDMills

upr crust, that suit looks amazing on you! I really like the shade of blue and the shirt and tie, of course, work fantastically together. You are a man to look up to. :teacha:


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


> I also enjoy how you constantly are mixing it up and pushing the envelope. Your style to me is reminiscent of a British RG.


*Many thanks. Forgive my ignorance but I've no idea what a British RG is!!!*[/quote]

That is none other than our one and only RG Rossicone.:icon_hailthee::teacha:


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Grey wool and white pinstripe jacket by John Kent
Blue cotton shirt by Kenzo Homme
Black jeans by Wrangler
Black leather waist belt by Topshop
Black patent leather evening shoes by Bellesco
Silver oval cufflinks,
Black suede waistcoat, both anonymous


----------



## LilacCords

That is none other than our one and only RG Rossicone.:icon_hailthee::teacha:[/quote]

*Oh, thanks - A real compliment I love Roberts outfits!*


----------



## Cruiser

Just another typical business casual day. I guess I'm just not much into some of the frills that are popular here, and I don't mean that in a negative way. :icon_smile:










Cruiser


----------



## LD111134

*Ready for an outdoor jazz concert at Millennium Park after work...*


Samuelsohn three patch pocket wool-cotton 3-button SB suit - olive;
Italian silk pocket square - navy/light blue/gold paisley;
Fendi woven silk tie - vermilion herringbone with royal blue and gold pattern;
Paul Federick straight collar shirt with double-cuffs - navy/white gingham;
J. Jeffrey Taylor (Fish Creek, Wisconsin jewelry - glassware shop) cuff links - sterling silver with inset malachite;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Allen Edmonds belt - burgundy calfskin;
Green wool socks - forest green pattern; and
Alden captoed bluchers/derbies - shell cordovan.


----------



## Cary Grant

Today I wear a certain air of indifference, a well worn need to get things done, a constricting schedule... and Marteganis.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Today I wear a certain air of indifference, a well worn need to get things done, a constricting schedule... and Marteganis.


Simultaneous ennui and sprezzatura, CG?* *


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Simultaneous ennui and sprezzatura, CG?* *


BINGO! It all combines nicely into bespoke _je ne sais quoi._


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Samuelsohn three patch pocket wool-cotton 3-button SB suit - olive;
> Italian silk pocket square - navy/light blue/gold paisley;
> Fendi woven silk tie - vermilion herringbone with royal blue and gold pattern;
> Paul Federick straight collar shirt with double-cuffs - navy/white gingham;
> J. Jeffrey Taylor (Fish Creek, Wisconsin jewelry - glassware shop) cuff links - sterling silver with inset malachite;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Allen Edmonds belt - burgundy calfskin;
> Green wool socks - forest green pattern; and
> Alden captoed bluchers/derbies - number 7 shell cordovan.


I like this quite a bit. Very nice.


----------



## LD111134

gman-17 said:


> I like this quite a bit. Very nice.


Thanks, G! I wore this today in homage to your Brooks Brothers navy poplin look!


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Thanks, G! I wore this today in homage to your Brooks Brothers navy poplin look!


Well I believe yours is a tad nicer. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mr. Moo

LD, that Samuelsohn is nice!


----------



## Mr. Moo

A wedding from a weekend ago and a work fit from yesterday...



















*Suit:* Gieves & Hawke, 100% light wool
*Shirt:* Missoni
*Tie:* Local maker, 100% wool
*Shoes:* Barker Black double monks



















*Jacket:* Ballantyne scottish wool, made for a European shop in Switzerland
*Shirt:* Hilfiger
*Tie:* Tod's wool knit
*Pocket Square:* Altea, silk
*Trou*: Ferre jeans, dark navy/grey
*Shoes:* John Lobb, suede


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Yes Vic, very nice.
> 
> I like the overall look, but I might have gone with a different tie, as this one is too close to the overall color effect you have going on here. Maybe a very skinny repp with black in it.
> 
> Like the coat though.


Thanks for the tip. I see what you mean.


----------



## LD111134

Mr. Moo said:


> LD, that Samuelsohn is nice!


'

Thank you, MM. I see that you too are spreading the love between SF and AAAC.


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


> LOL! I actually meant to have it completely undone, Jovan. :icon_smile_wink:


A ha! Another man who shares the affectation! For those who balk, well... to each their own.


gman-17 said:


>


Love the Persols. My choice, as well.


----------



## mysharona

Now... I understand that some may feel that today's look is too evocative of Autumn. I agree to an extent... But the last few days have been stormy and dreary, and something more trad and subdued felt called for. Wouldn't you know that after dropping my son off at daycare and heading to work, the sky cleared up and the sun dumped pastel-flattering light all over the place. Oh well. I removed the jacket (bottom), feeling that it added to the seasonal displacement given its context with the rest of my color scheme. Any way... please share your thoughts regarding the look... _too _fall-esque? Or appropriate for a dull day? (BTW... the trousers are not flat brown, but a dark olive/brown blend... almost like oil-cloth)

Today: Jacket by Southwick
OCBD by Brooks Bros
Vintage Lanvin silk tie, T&Co tiebar
Silk PS by Randa for Belk's
Belt by CK
Dockers Plush Twill trousers 
Murano socks
Polo RL shoes
Rolex Yacht-Master


----------



## LD111134

Mr. Moo said:


> A wedding from a weekend ago and a work fit from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suit:* Gieves & Hawke, 100% light wool
> *Shirt:* Missoni
> *Tie:* Local maker, 100% wool
> *Shoes:* Barker Black double monks


This be bangin', Moo! Love the combination, the fit, the colors, everything. :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
PDC jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Timberland boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## RobSweet

I finally made it to the tailors to get the adjustments that were so very much needed on my blazer, I'm amazed how much it has changed the look of the blazer and how much better I feel wearing it. It really is testament to how much difference fit makes.

I was worried there might be too much pink (I left the Duchamp tie at home!) but I do like the ensemble overall. This was me when I got home from work, so I'm probably not as pristine as I could be. The pocket square was in a much better state when I left for the office this morning.




























Please forgive the daft smile, my wife took ages to take the picture.

Rob.


----------



## mysharona

RobSweet said:


> *The pocket square was in a much better state when I left for the office this morning.*


Sir! Sir! Your jacket is on fire! lol. Yeah the PS may need a little taming. I like the blazer though; the subdued buttons are nice and I love the patch pockets on the breast and sides. Nice looking.


----------



## Cary Grant

RobSweet said:


> I finally made it to the tailors to get the adjustments that were so very much needed on my blazer, I'm amazed how much it has changed the look of the blazer and how much better I feel wearing it. It really is testament to how much difference fit makes.
> 
> I was worried there might be too much pink (I left the Duchamp tie at home!) but I do like the ensemble overall. This was me when I got home from work, so I'm probably not as pristine as I could be. The pocket square was in a much better state when I left for the office this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the daft smile, my wife took ages to take the picture.
> 
> Rob.


Tuck in that square and, in the future, a coat with a lower button stance might flatter you more.

Welcome.


----------



## FlowRate

Got the suit back from the tailor yesterday, tried it on to make sure it fit right. Apparently the macbook webcam isn't that great... I'll grab a real camera next time. The stripes on the shirt are blue. It's French cuff and fills up the suit sleeves very well.. except the cuffs have a habit of popping out with too much movement =X


----------



## Wall

Mr. Moo said:


> A wedding from a weekend ago and a work fit from yesterday...


I may never have a single breasted suit made again. DB is just growing on me sooooo much!!!

I dont always drink beer, but when I do I drink Blue Moon. Great choice :aportnoy:


----------



## S.Thete

LD111134 said:


>


Love the PS/fold...


----------



## ffo

Mr. Moo said:


>


Absolutely flawless.


----------



## JDMills

Mr. Moo said:


> A wedding from a weekend ago and a work fit from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket:* Ballantyne scottish wool, made for a European shop in Switzerland
> *Shirt:* Hilfiger
> *Tie:* Tod's wool knit
> *Pocket Square:* Altea, silk
> *Trou*: Ferre jeans, dark navy/grey
> *Shoes:* John Lobb, suede


I must say, that jacket is absolutely amazing!


----------



## jst

The wool jacket is very nice.


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> *Very nice look LD, might have gone for mid brown shoes though.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a fantastic example of how different textures can really take an outfit to a different level - Love it!*


*Like the look MS.*










*Great tie/pocket sq. combination Rob.*


----------



## gnatty8

Mr. Moo said:


>


Nice fit, but didn't you find this hot? I live in the south, and just looking at this picture made my scalp melt..


----------



## LD111134

S.Thete said:


> Love the PS/fold...


Thanks, ST! I am kind of proud as to how it came out! Now, the hard part is replicating it.


----------



## LD111134

*A green theme for the second day in a row...*


Ermenegildo Zegna sport coat - forest green with lavender windowpane;
RL Polo silk pocket square - scarlet red, kelly green and yellow paisley;
Brooks Brothers knit silk tie - lime green ground with navy/maize stripes;
Brooks Brothers OCBD shirt - pale yellow;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch (still waiting for my other two to be repaired...) - stainless steel;
Mark Shale "Tumbled Cowhide" belt - tan;
Ballin odd trousers - cobalt blue;
Jos. A. Bank wool socks - solid olive green; and
Allen Edmonds "Hastings" wholecuts - chili.


----------



## Holdfast

I think you've shown some great style, and that sometimes means taking chances with different looks to see what works. This outfit, I think you should file in the "not working" tray. It's not synching together in the same, natural but different way that some of your other look have.



LD111134 said:


> [*]Paul Federick straight collar shirt with double-cuffs - navy/white gingham;
> [*]J. Jeffrey Taylor (Fish Creek, Wisconsin jewelry - glassware shop) cuff links - sterling silver with inset malachite


Lovely combo,



mysharona said:


> Any way... please share your thoughts regarding the look... _too _fall-esque?


Looks pretty good to me; definitely not too autumn.



FlowRate said:


> Got the suit back from the tailor yesterday, tried it on to make sure it fit right.


Those are some strong shoulders on this suit. I often like structured shoulders, but these are a little too much for me. Also, your right sleeve seems "twisted" - it might be caught on the shirt underneath. Maybe the shirt cuff is too big (that could account for the other problem you mentioned with them popping out beyond the sleeve).

Wore this yesterday & switched out the shirt and square for white ones to go out later in the evening (see bad mirror pic beneath my usual set). No pic from today; a rather late night led to a hotel stay overnight which meant I ended up having to recycle the same look this morning to drive home. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Nice fit, but didn't you find this hot? I live in the south, and just looking at this picture made my scalp melt..


Ditto!


----------



## Mr. Moo

LD111134 said:


> This be bangin', Moo! Love the combination, the fit, the colors, everything. :aportnoy:





Wall said:


> I may never have a single breasted suit made again. DB is just growing on me sooooo much!!!
> 
> I dont always drink beer, but when I do I drink Blue Moon. Great choice :aportnoy:





ffo said:


> Absolutely flawless.





JDMills said:


> I must say, that jacket is absolutely amazing!





jst said:


> The wool jacket is very nice.





LilacCords;971982
[/quote said:


> gnatty8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fit, but didn't you find this hot? I live in the south, and just looking at this picture made my scalp melt..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> gnatty, the weather in San Francisco isn't much right now (barely hitting 60) so the wool was fine, at least for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## mysharona

Since I wore it only for photos of what I removed yesterday, the Southwick blazer returns today for a full day's wear. Any art majors out there dig the chiaroscuro of jacket/trousers in relation to the wall behind? I got a kick out of that!
Jacket: Southwick
Shirt: OCBD by David Taylor (cheap, yes, but better fitting than many of my Brooks Bros shirts)
Tie: vintage Christian Dior, Tiffany tiebar
belt: CK
Trousers: Claiborne
Suede wingtips by CK
Merona Socks
Rolex Yacht Master


----------



## alex87tkd

*First post here with pics*

Quality of the images isn't what I hoped, but there we are. It's also after a day's work (just getting the excuses in).


----------



## mysharona

alex87tkd said:


>


I love the tie. Classic.


----------



## alex87tkd

mysharona said:


> I love the tie. Classic.


I'm very glad to hear that, thank you. I got it yesterday and it's become my favorite already.


----------



## mysharona

alex87tkd said:


> I'm very glad to hear that, thank you. I got it yesterday and it's become my favorite already.


who makes it? (Welcome to the group, by the way)


----------



## alex87tkd

mysharona said:


> who makes it? (Welcome to the group, by the way)


Got it from Savile Row Company

And thanks again.


----------



## FlowRate

Holdfast said:


> Those are some strong shoulders on this suit. I often like structured shoulders, but these are a little too much for me. Also, your right sleeve seems "twisted" - it might be caught on the shirt underneath. Maybe the shirt cuff is too big (that could account for the other problem you mentioned with them popping out beyond the sleeve).


I agree on all counts. Do you think the shoulders are significantly too much? I was planning on this suit as an interview suit. Not sure what to do about the shirt cuffs. I guess that's what I get for ordering online.


----------



## gnatty8

Here's to the weekend. No better way to end the week than in wrinkled cotton trousers,


----------



## alex87tkd

^Love it. Particularly the jacket and tie.


----------



## Mannix

That's a damn fine tie gnatty!


----------



## mysharona

Gnatty-
What is the texture of the shirt? The pattern conflicts with its digital rendering.


----------



## Cary Grant

More moire please

Have a great weekend Gnat. 



gnatty8 said:


> Here's to the weekend. No better way to end the week than in wrinkled cotton trousers,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Varvatos pant
NM belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

Friends for beers, polo and coat:


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Friends for beers, polo and coat:


Bass Exeters?


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> That's a damn fine tie gnatty!


thanks dood..



mysharona said:


> Gnatty-
> What is the texture of the shirt? The pattern conflicts with its digital rendering.


Believe it or not, it's plain old oxford cloth (Black Fleece). Not sure what is going on there with the picture.. :crazy:


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Bass Exeters?


Not quite, these guys are Alden. Here's a better picture:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mistaking Aldens for Bass?! Uh oh. 

Looking sharp Gnatty.


----------



## gnatty8

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mistaking Aldens for Bass?! Uh oh.
> 
> Looking sharp Gnatty.


Thanks man.

Maybe I should have bought the Bass and pocketed the extra $325 or so? :idea:


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Friends for beers, polo and coat:


Is that like "eats, shoots and leaves" :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Srynerson

LD111134 said:


> Mr. Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wedding from a weekend ago and a work fit from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This be bangin', Moo! Love the combination, the fit, the colors, everything. :aportnoy:
Click to expand...

While there are a lot of great things about this outfit, I'm going to respectfully disagree slightly about the fit. The fastened button seems to be pulling more than it should, although perhaps that's the result of Mr. Moo putting his hand in the pocket.


----------



## Holdfast

FlowRate said:


> I agree on all counts. Do you think the shoulders are significantly too much? I was planning on this suit as an interview suit. Not sure what to do about the shirt cuffs. I guess that's what I get for ordering online.


Well, of course it depends on the profession you're interviewing for, your personality, etc, etc, etc. But I would personally feel the shoulders are too structured for me to feel comfortable in, so that would niggle at the back of my mind.



gnatty8 said:


> Here's to the weekend.


Fab jacket. Very nice indeed!


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Off to my parents this afternoon (Sat) to celebrate both my wife's and Dad's birthdays. The Jacket was inspired by a picture I found on the web! which I've posted last. P.S I think RR posted a Jacket with the same lining as this ages ago!

Jacket - Burgundy Velvet - own label 
Shirt - 3 Button band stripe - own label 
Pocket square - Neiman Marcus
Jeans - mid blue 501s 
Shoes - brown suede brogues Loake


----------



## Cruiser

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Off to my parents this afternoon (Sat) to celebrate both my wife's and Dad's birthdays. The Jacket was inspired by a picture I found on the web! which I've posted last. P.S I think RR posted a Jacket with the same lining as this ages ago!
> 
> Jacket - Burgundy Velvet - own label
> Shirt - 3 Button band stripe - own label
> Pocket square - Neiman Marcus
> Jeans - mid blue 501s
> Shoes - brown suede brogues Loake


I think this is a good example of what so many folks in this forum miss completely. Let me explain.

First of all, I think the guy in the picture that served as your inspiration looks like crap. In my mind he is dressed like some kind of cartoon character. I'm sure many, if not most, here would simply have laughed at him and made some crude jokes.

It looks like what you did was to see past the cartoon character and in doing so found some basic elements that you liked. A little tweaking here and there, some clean up of the ragged edges, and the elimination of the cartoon features and you came up with a really nice casual look using him as the inspiration.

This is why I still enjoy most of the lifestyle magazines like _GQ. _Even if something doesn't necessarily appeal to me at first glance, often there is still something buried in there that I can take away with me.

Of course I could be totally wrong and it could be that you really like everything about that guy's attire. If so, that's OK too. You wouldn't believe some of the things I wore when I was young. :icon_smile_big:

In any event, I like your interpretation.

Cruiser


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Exquisite!!!*

I love this jacket and it's lining and the pocket silk!



LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Off to my parents this afternoon (Sat) to celebrate both my wife's and Dad's birthdays. The Jacket was inspired by a picture I found on the web! which I've posted last. P.S I think RR posted a Jacket with the same lining as this ages ago!
> 
> Jacket - Burgundy Velvet - own label
> Shirt - 3 Button band stripe - own label
> Pocket square - Neiman Marcus
> Jeans - mid blue 501s
> Shoes - brown suede brogues Loake


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Not quite, these guys are Alden. Here's a better picture:





AdamsSutherland said:


> Mistaking Aldens for Bass?! Uh oh.
> 
> Looking sharp Gnatty.


The close-up shot definitely shows the difference. lol. Forgive the momentary lapse of distinction! When seen up close I say the extra $325 was well spent!


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Jacket: MTM by Konen
Shirt: Egyptian cotton Geoffrey Beene
Rep tie by Merona
PS by T. Harris London
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Claiborne dress khakis
Socks: Polo RL
Shoes: AE split toes
Rolex Air-King


----------



## FlowRate

Holdfast said:


> Well, of course it depends on the profession you're interviewing for, your personality, etc, etc, etc. But I would personally feel the shoulders are too structured for me to feel comfortable in, so that would niggle at the back of my mind.


This would be for medical school interviews and engineering presentations. While it's hard to describe the personality that I have, it's easy to say that MD school interviewers would appreciate someone with confidence, intelligence, and compassion (amongst many other things that "make a good doctor.") I like to think I'm that sort of person :icon_smile:. I believe I remarked to my mom that I felt the shoulders were a bit too padded when I showed her the suit, but it's not really bad enough that it would be on my mind constantly.

Thanks!


----------



## LD111134

*Out to see friends in the western suburbs for lunch...*


Oxxford silk/linen/wool 2-button SB sport coat with side vents - maize herringbone;
RL Polo silk pocket square - teal with violet/cobalt blue/burnt orange roundels;
Alex Cannon cotton broadcloth BD sport shirt - white with yellow/orange/lime green/yellow green/navy check;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Allen Edmonds calfskin belt - burgundy;
Jos. A. Bank wool gabartine trousers - khaki (these actually are pretty good for what they are);
Jos. A. Bank wool socks - tan with pattern;
Santoni rubber soled bluchers/derbies - chili.


----------



## FlowRate

gnatty8 said:


> Here's to the weekend. No better way to end the week than in wrinkled cotton trousers,


I'm really digging this outfit. Who cares if your trousers are wrinkled :icon_smile_big:



LilacCords said:


>


I've been lurking in this thread for a while now and I have to say I love the sense of fun or flair or what-have-you in all of your outfits. This one especially.



LD111134 said:


>


I think the colors in this outfit work very well! I especially like the color of the PS. You don't see that sort of aqua-hinting blue very often.


----------



## Srynerson

LD111134 said:


> Oxxford silk/linen/wool 2-button SB sport coat with side vents - maize herringbone


Love the color/texture combination on the jacket!


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


>


The colors of the jacket against the shirt are especially pleasing on the eye.


----------



## LilacCords

*Nice - MySharona - great colours.*










*LD - My favourite of yours to date - I occasionally give you the odd suggestion or two but this one is absolutely on the money! Fantastic.*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Armani pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

LD, 

That shirt is fantastic. Very well done.


----------



## LD111134

Thank you Adams, Lilac, Cary, Srynerson and FlowRate! :icon_smile_big:

Fortunately, other than a little bit of kids' drool on my sport coat, my outfit survived a lovely lunch of escargot, stewed quail with tomatoes, asparagus, brown rice and sauteed pears with cherries jubilee and vanilla ice cream. :icon_smile_wink:

Same shirt with indigo Levi's for an evening of comedy...


----------



## Tensomoko

FlowRate said:


> Got the suit back from the tailor yesterday, tried it on to make sure it fit right. Apparently the macbook webcam isn't that great... I'll grab a real camera next time. The stripes on the shirt are blue. It's French cuff and fills up the suit sleeves very well.. except the cuffs have a habit of popping out with too much movement =X


Sorry, but I must strongly suggest you not to wear the pocket square to a med school interview. It's a little too flash and you don't want to be known as the interviewer with the handkerchief, may I also suggest a white shirt, though not as strongly? Of course one is right in assuming most people don't care, but it may leave an unconscious impression of being "too into dressing". Just my opinion.


----------



## S.Thete

LD111134 said:


> Oxxford silk/linen/wool 2-button SB sport coat with side vents - maize herringbone;
> RL Polo silk pocket square - teal with violet/cobalt blue/burnt orange roundels;
> Alex Cannon cotton broadcloth BD sport shirt - white with yellow/orange/lime green/yellow green/navy check;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Allen Edmonds calfskin belt - burgundy;
> Jos. A. Bank wool gabartine trousers - khaki (these actually are pretty good for what they are);
> Jos. A. Bank wool socks - tan with pattern;
> Santoni rubber soled bluchers/derbies - chili.


I'm really feeling the jacket/shirt combination here; very nicely put together.


----------



## S.Thete

*OK...*



LilacCords said:


> Jacket - Burgundy Velvet - own label
> Shirt - 3 Button band stripe - own label
> Pocket square - Neiman Marcus
> Jeans - mid blue 501s
> Shoes - brown suede brogues Loake


 ...now, if you're going to do the odd jacket/jeans combination, *this* is the way to do it. It seems completely natural, comfortable, casual and smart. Absolutely love the lining as well; it should come with letters of marque. BTW, did you just pop the lining in lieu of a PS?:icon_smile:


----------



## S.Thete

LD111134 said:


> Thanks, ST! I am kind of proud as to how it came out! Now, the hard part is replicating it.


Is that the ole grab'n roll? You should post a tutorial-- BTW god created tape so you never have to worry about getting it right again.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## FlowRate

Tensomoko said:


> Sorry, but I must strongly suggest you not to wear the pocket square to a med school interview. It's a little too flash and you don't want to be known as the interviewer with the handkerchief, may I also suggest a white shirt, though not as strongly? Of course one is right in assuming most people don't care, but it may leave an unconscious impression of being "too into dressing". Just my opinion.


While I have good amount of time to make my decision on what to wear (I have another year until I start the interview process), I was currently thinking that it would be nice to stand out, but just slightly. For example, lavender shirt, purple+conservative white stripe tie with MAYBE a TV fold white/purple PS. They say that you want to be chosen because of your qualities besides dress, but if a small differentiation in appearance helps them remember you, that's rarely a bad thing, or is it? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LilacCords

S.Thete said:


> ...now, if you're going to do the odd jacket/jeans combination, *this* is the way to do it. It seems completely natural, comfortable, casual and smart. Absolutely love the lining as well; it should come with letters of marque. BTW, did you just pop the lining in lieu of a PS?:icon_smile:


*Thanks for the compliments! The PS is a seperate I bought in Neiman Marcus whilst in the states earlier this year. If you look closely you'll see the lining and the PS are different.*


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


> *Thanks for the compliments! The PS is a seperate I bought in Neiman Marcus whilst in the states earlier this year. If you look closely you'll see the lining and the PS are different.*


So they are...

I'm afraid it all tragically falls apart now.:devil:

Very sneaky. And witty. A new layer to "smart casual."


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Rolex Air-King


Any particular thoughts on the Air King? I was idly browsing the other day and it caught my eye.



FlowRate said:


> This would be for medical school interviews and engineering presentations. While it's hard to describe the personality that I have, it's easy to say that MD school interviewers would appreciate someone with confidence, intelligence, and compassion (amongst many other things that "make a good doctor.") I like to think I'm that sort of person :icon_smile:. I believe I remarked to my mom that I felt the shoulders were a bit too padded when I showed her the suit, but it's not really bad enough that it would be on my mind constantly.


Good luck. I wore a navy DB to my med school interviews and a skinny blue/white polka dot tie and they let me in, so I wouldn't sweat it too much if you've got the character, the natural academic curiosity and the right track record. Even so, I would think about skipping a pocket square. I wore them to my later job interviews with no problems, but that was after being a bit more established. My "official" advice would be to go completely conservative in your dress... but my unofficial thinking is that really it doesn't matter terribly much as long as you don't look silly.



LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/IMG_1172.jpg


Great combo! Really love these colours.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Great combo! Really love these colours.


 Thanks, Holdfast! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mark Ligett

*PERFECT!!!!*

This ensemble is amazing...just amazing in every way!!!

:icon_smile:


LD111134 said:


> Oxxford silk/linen/wool 2-button SB sport coat with side vents - maize herringbone;
> RL Polo silk pocket square - teal with violet/cobalt blue/burnt orange roundels;
> Alex Cannon cotton broadcloth BD sport shirt - white with yellow/orange/lime green/yellow green/navy check;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Allen Edmonds calfskin belt - burgundy;
> Jos. A. Bank wool gabartine trousers - khaki (these actually are pretty good for what they are);
> Jos. A. Bank wool socks - tan with pattern;
> Santoni rubber soled bluchers/derbies - chili.


----------



## Tensomoko

FlowRate said:


> While I have good amount of time to make my decision on what to wear (I have another year until I start the interview process), I was currently thinking that it would be nice to stand out, but just slightly. For example, lavender shirt, purple+conservative white stripe tie with MAYBE a TV fold white/purple PS. They say that you want to be chosen because of your qualities besides dress, but if a small differentiation in appearance helps them remember you, that's rarely a bad thing, or is it? Thanks for the tip!


I am in the same boat as you probably, since I also have a slight flair for the individuality, and I can never seem to get a good deal on a traditional fit, solid navy, two-button suit, that's well constructed. But honestly, I think its better to save the individuality for the interivew, even little things, like your love of traveling or history or reading.


----------



## LD111134

Mark Ligett said:


> This ensemble is amazing...just amazing in every way!!!
> 
> :icon_smile:


Thanks, Mark. Today is much, much, much more casual - taupe cargo shorts and a yellow cotton lisle polo plus sandals, all purchased from Kohls. No tailored clothing when you're going to a Chicago street fair! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LilacCords

Holdfast said:


> *Nice Jkt/Coat Holdfast - Would like to see it in winter with a dark chocolate rollneck and jeans.*


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some Highlights (or lowlights!) from My Vacation*




























Seersucker (navy on navy), Pincord Seersucker (2 inch cuffs), Shirt, and Square bespoke by Ercole (PS in shirting that the jacket is lined with). Tie Ben Silver, shoes BB Peale.










Incotex Chino-linos (2 inch Cuff), RLBL shirt, Atelier F&B Ribbon Belt, JCrew Bucks.










BB Country Club Madras, JCrew Tee.


----------



## BobGuam

*Cool Combination*



LilacCords said:


>


Looking mighty sharp, I like what I see.


----------



## gnatty8

Looking good RG! I'll bet given where you were, you got nary a second look at the seersucker. I particularly like those aqua colored chinos, especially with that belt. Welcome back, hope you had better weather for your week at the beach than I did!


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Looking good RG! I'll bet given where you were, you got nary a second look at the seersucker. I particularly like those aqua colored chinos, especially with that belt. Welcome back, hope you had better weather for your week at the beach than I did!


Thanks Gnatty...aside from the tornado, it was great! (tornado came while I was at a winery tasting, so it wasn't that bad!)


----------



## antonyjohnston

LilacCords said:


> *Thanks for the compliments! The PS is a seperate I bought in Neiman Marcus whilst in the states earlier this year. If you look closely you'll see the lining and the PS are different.*


The heavy metaller in me lusts after that PS. I don't suppose you know if there's anywhere in the UK that might sell them?


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Any particular thoughts on the Air King? I was idly browsing the other day and it caught my eye.


As the most minimalist watch that Rolex makes (aside from the Cellini models, which are minimalist in design if not materials), I love it. It goes with anything from black tie to sportswear. I think the Air-King is pretty boss.


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


>


I like everything, but _really_ like these pants and shoes. It looks like the weather cooperated which is more than I can say about the past three weekends I went up to the cabin. Glad to have you back...


----------



## rich_202

I see that you put these shoes to good use. I recall seeing them in a previous post of your trip to NYC, and wondered how they could be incorporated into a wardrobe.

Very nice look. Complements.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tessabit tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## S.Thete

rgrossicone said:


> Seersucker (navy on navy), Pincord Seersucker (2 inch cuffs), Shirt, and Square bespoke by Ercole (PS in shirting that the jacket is lined with). Tie Ben Silver, shoes BB Peale.


Magnificent, RG. I see style wasn't on vacation.

Your sportcoat is superlative; leave it to you to put together seersucker separates. I don't think I've ever seen that before. I'm going to have to move back to NY just so I can steal Frank. :aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

S.Thete said:


> Magnificent, RG. I see style wasn't on vacation.
> 
> Your sportcoat is superlative; leave it to you to put together seersucker separates. I don't think I've ever seen that before. I'm going to have to move back to NY just so I can steal Frank. :aportnoy:


The thing that makes it work so splendidly are the white buttons and white lapel buttonhole, Excellent!


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> *Just love the Tie Robert - Jacket is very sharp as well.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think those trousers are perfect for the beach - Great look.*


----------



## deandbn

rgrossicone said:


>


Rob you look really good in this outfit! Perfecto.


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


> I like everything, but _really_ like these pants and shoes. It looks like the weather cooperated which is more than I can say about the past three weekends I went up to the cabin. Glad to have you back...


Thanks...I think poor weather in the mountains would be more tolerable than poor weather at the beach, but rain is rain...hopefully August will be better!



rich_202 said:


> I see that you put these shoes to good use. I recall seeing them in a previous post of your trip to NYC, and wondered how they could be incorporated into a wardrobe.
> 
> Very nice look. Complements.


Thanks Rich...yes, the shoes were the basis of everything believe it or not. When I saw those go on clearance, I had to have them, the rest came together around the shoes (although I didn't get the shoes until after the work had begun on the jacket...but I knew I wanted them!)



S.Thete said:


> Magnificent, RG. I see style wasn't on vacation.
> 
> Your sportcoat is superlative; leave it to you to put together seersucker separates. I don't think I've ever seen that before. I'm going to have to move back to NY just so I can steal Frank. :aportnoy:


Thanks S.Thete. Found the pants fabric at Beckensteins on 39th...knew immediately as I saw it that it would work.



mysharona said:


> The thing that makes it work so splendidly are the white buttons and white lapel buttonhole, Excellent!


MS-white buttons were my idea, white lapel buttonhole was all Frank. Thanks.



LilacCords said:


> rgrossicone said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just love the Tie Robert - Jacket is very sharp as well.*
> 
> *I think those trousers are perfect for the beach - Great look.*
> 
> 
> 
> My wife really had her eye on that tie as soon as we walked into Ben Silver...and the pants were on sale at the Bluffton BB Outlet for $25!
> 
> 
> 
> deandbn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob you look really good in this outfit! Perfecto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

*Your "dress" outfit for HHI was, again, a superb amalgam . . .*

. . . and put together from disparate sources with a sure eye and a sense of fiscal responsibility (well, within the context of needing to "have it all").

Great photos from your vacation, and I especially like the tie that your wife picked out for you - goes perfectly with the other stuff that you bought yourself, and you really know how to make those white buck wingtips work.

Great also to see you again in these fora - you were missed (but you could tell that from the number of positive responses upon your return).


----------



## Acct2000

I really like the outfit with the white slacks and the white wing-tips, too, Rob.


----------



## LD111134

*Solid brown for today...*


Canali 3-button SB suit with side vents and flat front trousers - greyish brown (raw umber?);
Brooks Brothers silk pocket square - royal blue and navy paisley with navy borders;
T.M. Lewin spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - cornflower blue and light gray check;
XMI Platinum tie - solid navy repp;
Dimas Jewelers (Athens, Greece) swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver with inset lapis lazuli;
Allen Edmonds belt - burgundy calfskin;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Socks - dark brown with tan pattern; and
Alden full-brougue wingtip balmorals - number 8 cordovan.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^ Nice shoes and great shoulders on the Canali!


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . and put together from disparate sources with a sure eye and a sense of fiscal responsibility (well, within the context of needing to "have it all").
> 
> Great photos from your vacation, and I especially like the tie that your wife picked out for you - goes perfectly with the other stuff that you bought yourself, and you really know how to make those white buck wingtips work.
> 
> Great also to see you again in these fora - you were missed (but you could tell that from the number of positive responses upon your return).


Only people from this forum could see a bespoke get-up and then look at shoes on sale and $20 fabric to justify it as "fiscally responsible"! :icon_smile_big: We are a rare breed! Its scary how alike we think Upr!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I really like the outfit with the white slacks and the white wing-tips, too, Rob.


Thanks fors!


----------



## mysharona

Yesterday:
Southwick jacket
Tommy Hilfiger Ithaka shirt
J.S. Blank tie
PS by Hav-a-Hank
Trafalgar belt
Perry Ellis trousers
Polo socks
AE Sanford shoes
Panerai watch


----------



## mysharona

...and Today. I had to break out the Nantuckett reds at least once this season! So far I've been reserving them for cookouts. Today they enter the workplace!
Shirt: Dockers
Tie: Jones NY
Tiebar: Tiffany
Belt: Trafalgar, lizard skin
Nantuckett red chinos: Nautica Sailing
Socks: nope
Shoes: vintage Bostonian 
Watch: Zodiac Seadragon


----------



## LD111134

mysharona said:


> Yesterday:
> Southwick jacket
> Tommy Hilfiger Ithaka shirt
> J.S. Blank tie
> PS by Hav-a-Hank
> Trafalgar belt
> Perry Ellis trousers
> Polo socks
> AE Sanford shoes
> Panerai watch


That is one hell of a watch!


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


> That is one hell of a watch!


You should have seen my face the time I was running late for work and ran out of the house with this watch in hand to put it on in the car, only to send it crashing to the asphalt. I almost had a heart-attack!


----------



## hockeyinsider

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket: MTM by Konen
> Shirt: Egyptian cotton Geoffrey Beene
> Rep tie by Merona
> PS by T. Harris London
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: Claiborne dress khakis
> Socks: Polo RL
> Shoes: AE split toes
> Rolex Air-King


Where does one get Geoffrey Beene in a spread collar?


----------



## mysharona

hockeyinsider said:


> Where does one get Geoffrey Beene in a spread collar?


I wish I could tell you. I've had that shirt for probably 4-5 years. I believe I got it at Macy's. I love the shirt, it has worn like iron.


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

I wanted a twist on a popular theme so went for patch pockets on both the chest and bottom of this suit Jacket. I love this suit with a white shirt and black tie - looks very SC in Goldfinger! :icon_smile_wink: even if I do say so myself!!!

Suit - 3 Pc light weight italian grey flannel - own label grey MOP buttons
Shirt - own label
Tie - Brooks Bros. "Makers"
Cufflinks - gold chains with crest
shoes - Church brogues (Black)
Watch - 60's Air King


----------



## LilacCords

*LD - Just getting better and better - subtle yet effective. Love the Brown and Navy, not enough people do it!*










*MS - You've inspired me to dig my red chino's out!!!*


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> I wanted a twist on a popular theme so went for patch pockets on both the chest and bottom of this suit Jacket. I love this suit with a white shirt and black tie - looks very SC in Goldfinger! :icon_smile_wink: even if I do say so myself!!!
> 
> Suit - 3 Pc light weight italian grey flannel - own label grey MOP buttons
> Shirt - own label
> Tie - Brooks Bros. "Makers"
> Cufflinks - gold chains with crest
> shoes - Church brogues (Black)
> Watch - 60's Air King


Nice suit! Throw up a pic with the middle jacket button fastened, if you get a chance. Double vent?


----------



## LilacCords

mysharona said:


> Nice suit! Throw up a pic with the middle jacket button fastened, if you get a chance. Double vent?


*There you go MS - As you can see the tie has been ditched! Yes its got side-vents.*


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *There you go MS - As you can see the tie has been ditched! Yes its got side-vents.*


Very nice!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> ...


Welcome back! I love those BB white shoes. Looks like you had a nice time!



LilacCords said:


> Suit - 3 Pc light weight italian grey flannel - own label grey MOP buttons
> Shirt - own label
> Tie - Brooks Bros. "Makers"
> Cufflinks - gold chains with crest
> shoes - Church brogues (Black)
> Watch - 60's Air King


Super stuff. Really really great! :aportnoy:


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> *LD - Just getting better and better - subtle yet effective. Love the Brown and Navy, not enough people do it!*


Thanks LC! I really, really like the solid gray look today. Very City of London. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix




----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mannix,

I have mixed feelings about younger folk wearing high waters. I think you pull it off well.

Now about that goofy look on your face... haha.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM shirt
Earl jean
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Bulgari cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

Think I wore this tie already within the last couple of weeks..


----------



## Cary Grant

You did- but it's great with that shirt.


----------



## Cary Grant

Suit: Linen, New & Lingwood
Waistcoat: Linen, Hackett
Shirt MTM Engrish-American
Tie: Beau Ties of Vermont
PS: Semen & Sperm
Lapel Vase: Silver, vintage
Socks: Marcoliani
Shoe: AE Byrons in year 10
Camera needs replacing- this was all I could salvage.


----------



## Jovan

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mannix,
> 
> I have mixed feelings about younger folk wearing high waters. I think you pull it off well.
> 
> Now about that goofy look on your face... haha.


I like them. I wore a pair this weekend, actually...


----------



## upr_crust

*Theme and variation - same suit as last posting, different accessories . . .*

For comparison, then, with the last posting of last week. Jovan had said that the suit invited subdued accessorization, and I thought that it invited retro detailing - let's see if I was able to pull off both at once . . .





































New shoes - before first polish:










New shoes - after first polish:


----------



## anglophile23

Cary Grant said:


> Suit: Linen, New & Lingwood
> Waistcoat: Linen, Hackett
> Shirt MTM Engrish-American
> Tie: Beau Ties of Vermont
> PS: Semen & Sperm
> Lapel Vase: Silver, vintage
> Socks: Marcoliani
> Shoe: AE Byrons in year 10
> Camera needs replacing- this was all I could salvage.


Love the look, especially the lapel vase.


----------



## S.Thete

Cary Grant;973503
Suit: Linen said:


> Love the lapel vase, but I'd stay away from black lights with that PS.:icon_smile_wink: FWIW, I prefer to use Franco-American for my shirts, but no one is better for rinen suitings than New & Ringwood.


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> I wanted a twist on a popular theme so went for patch pockets on both the chest and bottom of this suit Jacket. I love this suit with a white shirt and black tie - looks very SC in Goldfinger! :icon_smile_wink: even if I do say so myself!!!
> 
> Suit - 3 Pc light weight italian grey flannel - own label grey MOP buttons
> Shirt - own label
> Tie - Brooks Bros. "Makers"
> Cufflinks - gold chains with crest
> shoes - Church brogues (Black)
> Watch - 60's Air King


Love the mid-gray three-piece; it's an absolute classic. Proportion and fit are spot-on. I do find the patch pockets to be too casual for a full suit-- my tuppence. But do keep on pushing, it keeps things interesting.


----------



## rich_202

Damn fine look there Lilac. I especially like the contrast collar with the red tie.


----------



## drace

*I am back*

Hello Gents. Good to be back. I went on the yearly "family vacation" so I was gone for 2 weeks. Sorry I left without saying good-bye. It was nice for me to spend time with the wife and kids and for them to spend nearly all of my disposable income. I checked in a few times but did not post my vacation attire. First day back in the office. I got corageous with some color. Not sure what I was thinking. Maybe I wasn't thinking. I just went with it.

I put that green pocket square in literally moments before leaving my house. I was thinking of mysharona when I did it!









Close-up. I was gonna go white pocket square. but the wrinkled cotton one I tried looked like a paper towel in there and I did not have time to iron it...









These shoes are more "tan" then this picture would lead you to believe. I dont think the camera flashed. (or it is possible I was not wearing the shoes I thought I was wearing, now that I look at the pics)









One of my faves! Seiko cronograph in titanium:aportnoy: I just knoticed the date is off. I did know today was the 2nd of course...









Nice to be back. Everyone has been looking sharp lately. Keep it up!


----------



## S.Thete

LD111134 said:


> Canali 3-button SB suit with side vents and flat front trousers - greyish brown (raw umber?);
> Brooks Brothers silk pocket square - royal blue and navy paisley with navy borders;
> T.M. Lewin spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - cornflower blue and light gray check;
> XMI Platinum tie - solid navy repp;
> Dimas Jewelers (Athens, Greece) swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver with inset lapis lazuli;
> Allen Edmonds belt - burgundy calfskin;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Socks - dark brown with tan pattern; and
> Alden full-brougue wingtip balmorals - number 8 cordovan.


LD, you are just killing it (and me!)

Again, the PS/fold and the combo with the tie are great. It's matchy, but somehow works perfectly. Some have run down Lewin shirts, but that collar expresses such an elegant arc, and fabulous roll. You've also managed to assemble a mostly solid ensemble that is nevertheless very compelling. Classicism executed expertly.


----------



## Cary Grant

anglophile23 said:


> Love the look, especially the lapel vase.


Thanks kindly.



S.Thete said:


> Love the lapel vase, but I'd stay away from black lights with that PS.:icon_smile_wink: FWIW, I prefer to use Franco-American for my shirts, but no one is better for rinen suitings than New & Ringwood.


Thanks also- it's a decent suit for what I paid. As far as black light- you should have seen the first choice of square :crazy::idea:ic12337::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Srynerson

Great look. It has a more than passing "Dr. Who" feel to it. :icon_viking: (And that's a good thing!)


----------



## Cary Grant

Srynerson said:


> Great look. It has a more than passing "Dr. Who" feel to it. :icon_viking: (And that's a good thing!)


Wow- love that comment. I hadn't thought of that but you're right!


----------



## mysharona

drace said:


> I put that green pocket square in literally moments before leaving my house. I was thinking of mysharona when I did it!
> 
> I just knoticed the date is off. I did know today was the 2nd of course...


As for the pocket square, thanks for the homage!
As for the date being off, too bad it's not even the 2nd but the 3rd!
I dig the watch, though. Great length on the trousers, by the way.


----------



## LD111134

S.Thete said:


> LD, you are just killing it (and me!)
> 
> Again, the PS/fold and the combo with the tie are great. It's matchy, but somehow works perfectly. Some have run down Lewin shirts, but that collar expresses such an elegant arc, and fabulous roll. You've also managed to assemble a mostly solid ensemble that is nevertheless very compelling. Classicism executed expertly.


Thank you so much, S.T. I am gratified for your encouragement!


----------



## S.Thete

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks kindly.
> 
> Thanks also- it's a decent suit for what I paid. As far as black light- you should have seen the first choice of square :crazy::idea:ic12337::icon_smile_big:


*I was referring more to your *ahem* attribution, rather than the pattern-- I don't think subtlety was particularly indicated here. Why dip a toe, when you can make a splash?:icon_smile:
*


----------



## S.Thete

LD111134 said:


> Thank you so much, S.T. I am gratified for your encouragement!


My pleasure.

Keep 'em coming. I'm very much enjoying the inspiration.:teacha:


----------



## LilacCords

*Very nice Blazer Gnatty.*

*Like the use of colour Cary, the lime green works very well with the linen suit.*









Lovely shoes UPR.










*Drace, I think this is one of your best fitting jackets, and congratulations on trying to push the envelope regarding colour. Might suggest with that tie that a plain shirt might have worked better, but nice to have you back.*


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Welcome back, Drace!*

How dare you leave for vacation without saying goodbye!!! :icon_smile_big:

It's good to have you back and especially sporting so much color in our outfit. Your vacation must have given you the spark that fired up your boldness to appear at the office with your "courageous" color and pattern. Great!!!



drace said:


> Hello Gents. Good to be back. I went on the yearly "family vacation" so I was gone for 2 weeks. Sorry I left without saying good-bye. It was nice for me to spend time with the wife and kids and for them to spend nearly all of my disposable income. I checked in a few times but did not post my vacation attire. First day back in the office. I got corageous with some color. Not sure what I was thinking. Maybe I wasn't thinking. I just went with it.
> 
> I put that green pocket square in literally moments before leaving my house. I was thinking of mysharona when I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up. I was gonna go white pocket square. but the wrinkled cotton one I tried looked like a paper towel in there and I did not have time to iron it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are more "tan" then this picture would lead you to believe. I dont think the camera flashed. (or it is possible I was not wearing the shoes I thought I was wearing, now that I look at the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves! Seiko cronograph in titanium:aportnoy: I just knoticed the date is off. I did know today was the 2nd of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be back. Everyone has been looking sharp lately. Keep it up!


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> *Like the use of colour Cary, the lime green works very well with the linen suit.*
> *.*


Thanks LC-

Perhaps I should have saved the party-palette for my birthday today. All I needed was a balloon.


----------



## LD111134

*Happy Birthday, Cary!*



Cary Grant said:


> Thanks LC-
> 
> Perhaps I should have saved the party-palette for my birthday today. All I needed was a balloon.


Happy birthday, Cary. I'm sure you'll be partying in Paisley Park with yesterday's ensemble.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Interesting suit, Lilaccords - I would not have thought that it would work . . .*

. . . but the use of patch pockets on a three-piece suit came out fine in your case (the subtlety of the sewing of the patch pockets has much to do with that - no double-line of stitching as one would have with a navy blazer, perhaps - nothing to interrupt the general shape and silhouette of the jacket itself).

It definitely "pushes the envelope", but in a graceful way.


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

Weather is distinctly Autumnal in London today - so broke out a tweed! :icon_smile_big:

Jkt - Cheviot tweed - own label
Waistcoat - Linen/wool/silk mix - own label
shirt - Tattersall check TM Lewin
tie - TM Lewin
Jeans - mid blue 501s
Shoes - Cinnamon colour Gucci loafers
Holdall - Connolly leather


----------



## LilacCords

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks LC-
> 
> Perhaps I should have saved the party-palette for my birthday today. All I needed was a balloon.


*Happy Birthday Sir!*



upr_crust said:


> . . . but the use of patch pockets on a three-piece suit came out fine in your case (the subtlety of the sewing of the patch pockets has much to do with that - no double-line of stitching as one would have with a navy blazer, perhaps - nothing to interrupt the general shape and silhouette of the jacket itself).
> 
> It definitely "pushes the envelope", but in a graceful way.


*Very kind of you Upr! I thought once in a while I may as well dress "normally"* :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

*The mild weather in Chicago continues...*


"Marco Valentino" (eBay seller Wizard of Ahhs) 2-button SB peak-lapel suit with side vents and flat front pants - navy and cerulean plaid;
Cotton pocket square - white;
Richel woven silk tie - kelly green with chartreuse; 
T.M. Lewin spread collar shirt with double-cuffs - light blue twill
Breitling Colt Automatic Watch - stainless steel;
J. Jeffrey Taylor (jeweler and glassware maker in Fish Creek, Wisconsin) swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver with inset of polished muticulored stones;
Coach calfskin belt - black;
Socks - Charcoal with medium gray pattern; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company monk straps - black calfskin.


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> 
> Weather is distinctly Autumnal in London today - so broke out a tweed! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Jkt - Cheviot tweed - own label
> Waistcoat - Linen/wool/silk mix - own label
> shirt - Tattersall check TM Lewin
> tie - TM Lewin
> Jeans - mid blue 501s
> Shoes - Cinnamon colour Gucci loafers
> Holdall - Connolly leather


The cheviot jacket layered on top of the linen/wool waistcoat is a very interesting contrast of two fabrics that I've rarely (if ever) seen together - cheviot (as you noted) is very autumnal while linen is iconic for summer.

What I like is how you combined the plaid patterned shirt and the plaid patterned jacket by calming them down through the solid tie and solid waistcoat. While some may regard the 501s as a bit "leg before wicket", I like the deliberate smashing together of dressy country vs. ultra casual - after all, you're not working in the City of London. :icon_smile_wink:

Well played, mate!


----------



## LilacCords

[



LD111134 said:


> The cheviot jacket layered on top of the linen/wool waistcoat is a very interesting contrast of two fabrics that I've rarely (if ever) seen together - cheviot (as you noted) is very autumnal while linen is iconic for summer.
> 
> What I like is how you combined the plaid patterned shirt and the plaid patterned jacket by calming them down through the solid tie and solid waistcoat. While some may regard the 501s as a bit "leg before wicket", I like the deliberate smashing together of dressy country vs. ultra casual - after all, you're not working in the City of London. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Well played, mate!


Cheers LD! One of the things I've been a long time admirer of is the mixing of different textures and weaves.
I often find that a Jacket in a heavy fabric can sometimes be a little too hot if paired with a similarly weighted Waistcoat. The linen/silk and wool mix in this waistcoat is a favourite of mine which I've used for Sports coats as well as trousers in the past. It just seems to have the right coarseness of look whilst feeling soft to touch.

The pairing of formal top half with Jeans is something I do regularly. Purists don't like it but it's something I feel very comfortable with.


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Happy birthday, Cary. I'm sure you'll be partying in Paisley Park with yesterday's ensemble.:icon_smile_wink:


Thanks LD!


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> *Happy Birthday Sir!*


Thanks Lilac!


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

I really want one of those lapel vases. It looks great.
The green and the camel-colour matching linen pieces are soft, elegant and undistated.
I can't wear green for some reason, we don't agree.

Thanks for the comments gemp'um, I like some feedback 

Short black jacket by Jaeger
Sky blue casual cotton shirt by Ermenegildo Zegna
Knight-on-horse motif silk tie by Burberry
Black jeans by Wrangler
Black leather boots by Pied a Terre
Grey wool tailored waistcoat, anonymous.


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


> Gents,
> Weather is distinctly Autumnal in London today - so broke out a tweed! :icon_smile_big:


Hate to say it again, but I will.. The jeans are not doing it for me with the very formal look up top.. Sartorial equivalent of the mullet, business up top, all party down bottom..

I


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

gnatty8 said:


> The jeans are not doing it for me with the very formal look up top..


With respect, a tweed jacket is not formal, let alone 'very formal'. The whole ensemble is casual and countrified, right down to the work trousers. Casual _can_ go hand-in-hand with smart and stylish!

IMO it's a great, well-integrated look.


----------



## Cary Grant

Wet Chinchilla said:


> I really want one of those lapel vases. It looks great.
> The green and the camel-colour matching linen pieces are soft, elegant and undistated.
> I can't wear green for some reason, we don't agree.


It's not easy being green.

Thanks


----------



## LilacCords

*WC - I'm sorry - but I just want to tuck that shirt in - IMO it would make the world of difference although I admire your irreverent approach.*



gnatty8 said:


> Hate to say it again, but I will.. The jeans are not doing it for me with the very formal look up top.. Sartorial equivalent of the mullet, business up top, all party down bottom..
> 
> *Hey Gnatty, No problem - In the UK the Tweed is often paired with denim jeans as a casual yet smart look. (Not that I need that as an excuse to pair my beloved 501s with just about anything.Tux included! :icon_smile_wink:*
> *Thanks for the feedback though.*


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

LilacCords said:


> *WC - I'm sorry - but I just want to tuck that shirt in - IMO it would make the world of difference although I admire your irreverent approach.*


That's exactly what I thought when I saw the photos - it was too late by then . :crazy:


----------



## Cary Grant

Portly_polar_bear said:


> With respect, a tweed jacket is not formal, let alone 'very formal'. The whole ensemble is casual and countrified, right down to the work trousers. Casual _can_ go hand-in-hand with smart and stylish!
> 
> IMO it's a great, well-integrated look.


While I agree with what you state- I think the collar style and inclusion of the tie conflict with the "country" statement.

Additionally- I don't know about today? But when I think English country work clothes I think wool trousers, tweeds, heavy cotton duck, oil cloth etc... and not blue jeans.

SO long way of saying I agree with Gnatty.


----------



## Cruiser

LilacCords said:


>


In my younger days I was known to wear a tie with a sport coat and jeans, and even today when I'm not so young I routinely wear a sport coat with jeans (no tie). I say that so you won't think I'm part of the contingent here that thinks jeans are evil.:icon_smile_big:

Now that I've said that, I think that what you are wearing here would look better if you omitted either the tie or the vest. Together I think they overpower the jeans, for lack of a better way to say it. I would probably drop the vest; however, that's just my personal opinion.

All in all, I still like it for a casual look.

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser

WC, I try to not be negative (at least in an ugly way) toward the styles chosen by others; however, even for a young guy that just looks sloppy to me. Even worse it gives an impression that you went out of your way to look sloppy. I'm not sure that I understand the point.

Keep in mind that I'm not a stickler for these things as I have always liked a somewhat rumpled, slightly dissheveled look in certain situations; but I like it in the manner that the television character "House" does it. He never gives the impression that it is a contrived look.










I assume that you post pictures to get comments and I hope you don't mind if they aren't all positive. I know I get my share of them too. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

Cary Grant said:


> I think the collar style and inclusion of the tie conflict with the "country" statement.


That's a fair point, and I'd agree on the tie. A woollen one would work much better, for me anyway. Doeskin for the waistcoat too.



Cary Grant said:


> Additionally- I don't know about today? But when I think English country work clothes I think wool trousers, tweeds, heavy cotton duck, oil cloth etc... and not blue jeans.


Well today on a farm you'd most likely see blue or green overalls. As has already been stated, a tweed jacket and a pair of jeans are a common combination in the UK due to their both being relatively coarse hardwearing fabrics with a casual look and feel. Jeans, being work-trousers, are within the spirit of things at least in this outfit.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> New shoes - after first polish:


They're pretty cool. What make?



LilacCords said:


> Weather is distinctly Autumnal in London today - so broke out a tweed!


I broke out a flannel suit today in "celebration" of the weather....



> Jkt - Cheviot tweed - own label


Nice looking fabric; what book? I'm in a browsing stage in connection with ordering a tweedy sort of jacket soon, so I'm collecting ideas.

The aforementioned flannel suit:

(at least it's light in colour and weight so a little bit of summer remains...)

Clearly autofocus decided not to work its magic today.


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Cruiser said:


> WC, I try to not be negative (at least in an ugly way) toward the styles chosen by others; however, even for a young guy that just looks sloppy to me. Even worse it gives an impression that you went out of your way to look sloppy. I'm not sure that I understand the point.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm not a stickler for these things as I have always liked a somewhat rumpled, slightly dissheveled look in certain situations; but I like it in the manner that the television character "House" does it. He never gives the impression that it is a contrived look.
> 
> I assume that you post pictures to get comments and I hope you don't mind if they aren't all positive. I know I get my share of them too. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


This was when I returned from going out - the car creased the cotton shirt as I'm sure many gentlemen here have experienced.
I iron my clothes and I take great care in my appearance. Admittedly I feel embarrassed that I should be pulled up on looking unkempt.


----------



## upr_crust

*The make is BB Peals . . .*

The shoes from my posting yesterday are Brooks Bros. Peals, their perforated loafers, which I obtained on sale - 50% off - which made the purchase doubly pleasurable, as I liked them even at full price (I was simply lucky enough or wise enough to wait for them to come down in price).



Holdfast said:


> They're pretty cool. What make?


----------



## rgrossicone

GREAT, GREAT suit, and I just LOVE the tie...



upr_crust said:


>


Really nice...Master of the Universe!



Mannix said:


>


Love the sweater, for me, I'd lose the socks...but I have that Italian olive complexion...



drace said:


>


I'm a big fan of the mixing and matching of pattern and texture, but then again, I've worn things that have given others seizures. Take it as you will.

I think your left sleeve is a tad long though, otherwise, great fit.



LilacCords said:


>


I think I'd go with a lighter wash (more destroyed denim even) otherwise nice. You're an really welcome addition to the forum Lilac...love your stuff, and the fact that its all your design is great, something I always wish I did.



Wet Chinchilla said:


> .


WC, I'm a huge fan of your look..however I'd agree with the tuck on this one. The jacket sleeve length is PERFECT though!



Holdfast said:


> Clearly autofocus decided not to work its magic today.


Really nice flannel bro. Its freakin' 90 and humid in NYC today...I love autumnal.

So here's my pitiful attempt at staying cool today:










JCrew Madras pants (from the thrift exchange)
JCrew Cotton shirt
Rocket Dog shoes
H&M cap and wrist wear

Having pizza tonight...first time since I left for vacation...as any NYer knows, nowhere else in the world can you eat pizza (even Naples) like you can here in NY and I've missed it so...


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> For comparison, then, with the last posting of last week. Jovan had said that the suit invited subdued accessorization, and I thought that it invited retro detailing - let's see if I was able to pull off both at once . . .


And it works. I like it a lot better this way. 



Wet Chinchilla said:


> I really want one of those lapel vases. It looks great.
> The green and the camel-colour matching linen pieces are soft, elegant and undistated.
> I can't wear green for some reason, we don't agree.
> 
> Thanks for the comments gemp'um, I like some feedback


Since you invited feedback, I agree with the others. Tuck in the shirt and it would look far better. Waistcoat or tie with an untucked shirt simply don't go together.



rgrossicone said:


> So here's my pitiful attempt at staying cool today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCrew Madras pants (from the thrift exchange)
> JCrew Cotton shirt
> Rocket Dog shoes
> H&M cap and wrist wear
> 
> Having pizza tonight...first time since I left for vacation...as any NYer knows, nowhere else in the world can you eat pizza (even Naples) like you can here in NY and I've missed it so...


I know others will disagree, but I feel this could also use a shirt tuck.

Keeping cool up in Canada over the weekend. I forgot to pack a v-neck, unfortunately, so please don't ding me on that!

RLP madras shirt
J. Crew regular fit chinos, tapered and highwatered
Surplus web belt
Unseen: Florsheim (pre-1985) unlined burgundy penny loafers


----------



## Cary Grant

The sober birthday suit today...


Bad attempt to capture the weave in the cloth...


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Rob!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Prada shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
NM pant
Brioni socks
MD belt
JL slip-ons
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## thunderw21

Jovan said:


> RLP madras shirt
> J. Crew regular fit chinos, tapered and highwatered
> Surplus web belt
> Unseen: Florsheim (pre-1985) unlined burgundy penny loafers


I like this, looks very '60s casual.


----------



## gnatty8

Pouring rain, buckets actually, so had to take these in the poorly lit, but dry garage. 


Slightly better lighting:


----------



## S.Thete

Cary Grant said:


> The sober birthday suit today...


Greetings & felicitations!

And if I may make a suggestion: birthdays and sobriety do not combine well at all.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

Portly_polar_bear said:


> With respect, a tweed jacket is not formal, let alone 'very formal'. The whole ensemble is casual and countrified, right down to the work trousers. Casual _can_ go hand-in-hand with smart and stylish!
> 
> IMO it's a great, well-integrated look.


I was referring more to the tie and vest/waistcoat, and not really the sportcoat which, by its very nature, is a less formal garment.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> While I agree with what you state- I think the collar style and inclusion of the tie conflict with the "country" statement.
> 
> Additionally- I don't know about today? But when I think English country work clothes I think wool trousers, tweeds, heavy cotton duck, oil cloth etc... and not blue jeans.
> 
> SO long way of saying I agree with Gnatty.


Thanks dood, I thought you might.. Again, no disrespect to LC's personal style, just not something I would probably pair. I also love each element separately, but this is a case when the whole is less than the sum of the parts..


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> The sober birthday suit today...


Happy birthday, and looking good; I like the tie and square in particular!


----------



## JordanH.

Mannix said:


>


this is very good. I appreciate your style. very nice. how old are you, anyway?


----------



## antonyjohnston

WC, as you're getting a bit of a pasting for this look, I thought I'd chime in and say that I quite like it. I don't know how old you are, but you look, what, very early 20s? You have your entire life ahead of you to tuck in your shirts, wear the 'right' combinations and look respectable.

Right now you're young (and thin!) enough to pull off 'fashion forward' outfits, and from what I've seen in this thread you generally do it with aplomb. Believe me, when you reach your mid-30s and beyond the last thing you'll regret is wearing outfits like this when you had the body to do so :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with a trend for the week - two stripes and a solid . . .*

. . . different suit, shirt, tie and shoes (thank heavens . . .). Why the trousers are puddling at my ankles I have no idea, except if my weight has dropped precipitously in the past month or so - the suit was bought this past season. The shirt is a favourite of mine - it's the first time that I've tried this tie with it.


----------



## LD111134

Looking good, Upr_Crust!


----------



## drace

*Happy Tuesday*

Hello gents!

Here is my ensamble from today. Thanks for the comments.

Still trying color/patterns...
my left leg is doing something weird. Oh well. 









Close-up. The blazer looks more white in the prvious pic. It is actually whiteish with tan flecks...









Florshiem wingtips. burgandy color


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21 said:


> I like this, looks very '60s casual.


Thanks, that's actually what I was going for. 

Nice longwings. Are they the Black Fleece?



antonyjohnston said:


> WC, as you're getting a bit of a pasting for this look, I thought I'd chime in and say that I quite like it. I don't know how old you are, but you look, what, very early 20s? You have your entire life ahead of you to tuck in your shirts, wear the 'right' combinations and look respectable.
> 
> Right now you're young (and thin!) enough to pull off 'fashion forward' outfits, and from what I've seen in this thread you generally do it with aplomb. Believe me, when you reach your mid-30s and beyond the last thing you'll regret is wearing outfits like this when you had the body to do so :icon_smile_big:


That's not the point we were making. The point is that, regardless of age, the outfit would look better with the shirt tucked in. As is, it looks sloppy and out of place with the rest. It's not a matter of slim fit, low rise, or other trendy details that look better if you're young.


----------



## Srynerson

drace said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> Here is my ensamble from today. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Still trying color/patterns...
> my left leg is doing something weird. Oh well.


Great look, Drace! I love the color/texture of the jacket. :aportnoy: My only critique, and it is a matter of pure personal taste, is that I prefer a pocket square to include at least one of the colors of the tie and/or shirt.


----------



## LilacCords

Cruiser said:


> In my younger days I was known to wear a tie with a sport coat and jeans, and even today when I'm not so young I routinely wear a sport coat with jeans (no tie). I say that so you won't think I'm part of the contingent here that thinks jeans are evil.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Now that I've said that, I think that what you are wearing here would look better if you omitted either the tie or the vest. Together I think they overpower the jeans, for lack of a better way to say it. I would probably drop the vest; however, that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> All in all, I still like it for a casual look.
> 
> *Cheers Cruiser*
> 
> Nice looking fabric; what book? I'm in a browsing stage in connection with ordering a tweedy sort of jacket soon, so I'm collecting ideas.
> 
> *The tweed is from Steve Harrison at Premier Worsteds.*
> 
> *Nice suit Holdfast - not too keen on the choice of Pocket Square though.*
> 
> I think I'd go with a lighter wash (more destroyed denim even) otherwise nice. You're an really welcome addition to the forum Lilac...love your stuff, and the fact that its all your design is great, something I always wish I did.
> 
> *Thanks Robert - very nice of you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Smart & casual at the same time, good job.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Upr - very smart. I like to see the white collar and cuffs making a reappearance - I love them!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drace - getting there, although once again I feel the shirt probably requires a plain tie, I'd like to see you in a wider spread collar too I think it may suit you better than the narrower spread button downs. It's good however to look at some of your earlier posts to see the progress you're making - well done.*


----------



## Cary Grant

S.Thete said:


> Greetings & felicitations!
> 
> And if I may make a suggestion: birthdays and sobriety do not combine well at all.:icon_smile_wink:


My hangover this morn' attests to that truth. :crazy:



gnatty8 said:


> Happy birthday, and looking good; I like the tie and square in particular!


 Thanks G-Nat!


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> Nice longwings. Are they the Black Fleece?


Good eye, yes.


----------



## upr_crust

*Master of the Universe? Sherman McCoy? I'm barely . . .*

. . . Sherman and Mr. Peabody, and even then I've seemed to have misplaced the WayBack Machine . . .



rgrossicone said:


> Really nice...Master of the Universe!


----------



## LD111134

*Mid-week pattern-mixing...*


Hickey-Freeman 6x2 DB suit - dark charcoal with light blue bead pinstripes;
Sam Hober Thai silk pocket square - royal blue, red, tan, etc. plaid;
Thin Red Line woven silk tie - medium blue with sky blue and yellow pattern;
Brooks Brothers straight collar shirt with double-cuffs - white with navy and light blue graph check;
J.Jeffrey Taylor (Fish Creek, Wisconsin) swivel-back cuff links - sterling silver with inset onyx and mother-of-pearl;
Armani quartz tank watch - black calfskin strap;
Coach calfskin belt - black;
Socks - slate gray with light gray lattice pattern; and
AE Park Avenues - black.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Jovan - I rather thought that you'd like . . .*

. . . the retro severity of accessorization (though the tie is a more modern width - my stock of narrow ties from the 80's didn't have one that would have coordinated with the stripes in my shirt from Monday).

Your latest looks is very retro-early 60's - I am ashamed to say that I remember those clothes from the first time that they were popular .



Jovan said:


> And it works. I like it a lot better this way.


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

A horribly muggy and humid day in London town....hence the linen suit!

Suit - Irish linen - own label
shirt - pink gingham - own label
Tie - Ralph Lauren Polo
Cufflinks - sky blue silk knots
belt - Brown leather with brass buckle M&S
Shoes - Brown suede brogues


----------



## antonyjohnston

Jovan said:


> That's not the point we were making. The point is that, regardless of age, the outfit would look better with the shirt tucked in.


And the point I'm making is that I disagree. I think tucking the shirt in would certainly look more normal, smart, respectable, etc. etc. - but (unless this was for some kind of formal occasion, natch) that doesn't necessarily mean it would look _better_.


----------



## LD111134

Photos re-uploaded. I had deleted the photos from my Photobucket account, not realizing that it would affect my uploads.


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Pouring rain, buckets actually, so had to take these in the poorly lit, but dry garage.
> 
> Slightly better lighting:


I like the olive poplin (?) look. I have an olive poplin suit from Samuelsohn with a three-patch jacket - I was thinking of wearing it as an odd jacket to achieve a look similar to yours today.


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> A horribly muggy and humid day in London town....hence the linen suit!
> 
> Suit - Irish linen - own label
> shirt - pink gingham - own label
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Polo
> Cufflinks - sky blue silk knots
> belt - Brown leather with brass buckle M&S
> Shoes - Brown suede brogues


Tres cool, LC...and quite a contrast to yesterday's cheviot. The Tie/PS combination is especially pleasing (I like the fold of the PS...molto sprezzatura).


----------



## mysharona

Cruiser said:


> In my younger days I was known to wear a tie with a sport coat and jeans, and even today when I'm not so young I routinely wear a sport coat with jeans (no tie). I say that so you won't think I'm part of the contingent here that thinks jeans are evil.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Now that I've said that, I think that what you are wearing here would look better if you omitted either the tie or the vest. Together I think they overpower the jeans, for lack of a better way to say it. I would probably drop the vest; however, that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> All in all, I still like it for a casual look.
> 
> Cruiser


This sums up my feeling as well. One has to go. Or keep the tie but loosen the knot and open the top button.


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


>


Superb. Love the Polo tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Lilac - I am partial to white-collared shirts . . .*

. . . with white double cuffs and coloured bodies.

I am also partial to shirts on sale, and in the US, double-cuffed shirts, and double-cuffed shirts with contrasting collars seem to always end up on the bargain table, so I am occasionally doubly blessed :icon_smile:.

It seems that the more formal a look is, the more I seem to be attracted to it.



LilacCords said:


> Cruiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Upr - very smart. I like to see the white collar and cuffs making a reappearance - I love them!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


>


Nicely done.


----------



## mysharona

Off yesterday. I wore this.
Cotton zipper cardigan by J. Crew
White T-shirt by Calvin Klein
self-repaired Gap jeans
Sperry Topsiders (not shown)
Zodiac watch


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> Tres cool, LC...and quite a contrast to yesterday's cheviot. The Tie/PS combination is especially pleasing (I like the fold of the PS...molto sprezzatura).





mysharona said:


> Superb. Love the Polo tie.





Cary Grant said:


> Nicely done.


*Cheers!*


----------



## LilacCords

upr_crust said:


> . . . with white double cuffs and coloured bodies.
> 
> I am also partial to shirts on sale, and in the US, double-cuffed shirts, and double-cuffed shirts with contrasting collars seem to always end up on the bargain table, so I am occasionally doubly blessed :icon_smile:.
> 
> It seems that the more formal a look is, the more I seem to be attracted to it.
> 
> *I hear that Upr - I find really dressing down - tee,jeans,sneakers tougher and tougher to do.*
> *Ref white collar/cuff shirts; If you're finding them on sale , lucky you - I think they add that little extra.....probably due the fact that because the collar remains plain you can still experiment a little more with the tie? not sure?*


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
jacket: Kuppenheimer
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Christian Dior
PS: Barbara Blank
Belt: BB
Trousers: Berlutti
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: AE
Watch: Rolex datejust


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


>


This picture's great, I love it! Tie works well with that shirt, which was a difficult feat!


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm not sure what they add to the mix . . .*

. . . but whatever it is, I tend to gravitate towards it.

I've never been one to wear tee/jean/sneakers for any purpose other than yard work (and as I've not a had a yard on which to work since leaving my parents' home some 30+ years ago, it's been a while).

Meanwhile, my local BB has a slim-fit pink end-on-end with white spread collar/white double cuffed shirt at 50% off in my size - it's only torture, as I've got a closet full of shirts, and no room for more . . .

FWIW, bravo for figuring out how to wear that tie from Polo - great sprezzatura in formulating the entire ensemble. That tie is a challenge to wear, but you seem to have bested it.



LilacCords said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . with white double cuffs and coloured bodies.
> 
> I am also partial to shirts on sale, and in the US, double-cuffed shirts, and double-cuffed shirts with contrasting collars seem to always end up on the bargain table, so I am occasionally doubly blessed :icon_smile:.
> 
> It seems that the more formal a look is, the more I seem to be attracted to it.
> 
> *I hear that Upr - I find really dressing down - tee,jeans,sneakers tougher and tougher to do.*
> *Ref white collar/cuff shirts; If you're finding them on sale , lucky you - I think they add that little extra.....probably due the fact that because the collar remains plain you can still experiment a little more with the tie? not sure?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Thank you, everyone, for your comments.
They are greatly appreciated.

Striped shirt by *P.S. Paul Smith*
Suede waistcoat by *Austin Reed*
Houndstooth zip-pocket and zip/elastic detail cuff trousers by *Luke*
Brown leather belt by *C.K. Calvin Klein*
Pointed houndstooth shoes by *TopMan*
Cornelian pendant on silver chain,
Silk cravate, both anonymous


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> . . . the retro severity of accessorization (though the tie is a more modern width - my stock of narrow ties from the 80's didn't have one that would have coordinated with the stripes in my shirt from Monday).
> 
> Your latest looks is very retro-early 60's - I am ashamed to say that I remember those clothes from the first time that they were popular .


Thanks, that's generally what I go for. 



mysharona said:


> Today:
> jacket: Kuppenheimer
> Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
> Tie: Christian Dior
> PS: Barbara Blank
> Belt: BB
> Trousers: Berlutti
> Socks: Old Navy
> Shoes: AE
> Watch: Rolex datejust


I think this outfit looks great, despite the mix of three patterns. Your sleeves could be let out just a tad, however.

I may have missed the mark a bit today. :icon_pale:


----------



## LilacCords

Wet Chinchilla said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your comments.
> They are greatly appreciated.
> 
> *WC - This is my favourite post of yours - Very Adam and the Ants! I couldn't pull this off - but it works on you.*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> JCrew Madras pants (from the thrift exchange)
> JCrew Cotton shirt
> Rocket Dog shoes
> H&M cap and wrist wear


Nice, esp. the shirt & cap.



Jovan said:


> RLP madras shirt
> J. Crew regular fit chinos, tapered and highwatered
> Surplus web belt
> Unseen: Florsheim (pre-1985) unlined burgundy penny loafers


Good solid casual look.



gnatty8 said:


> Pouring rain, buckets actually, so had to take these in the poorly lit, but dry garage.


I like the colours, esp. the top half.



upr_crust said:


> The shirt is a favourite of mine


I really like it too. :aportnoy:



LD111134 said:


> Brooks Brothers straight collar shirt with double-cuffs - white with navy and light blue graph check





Nice pattern on that shirt



LilacCords said:


>


This is superb. I've seen that tie before & wondered how it could be tamed while still looking good. You've managed it wonderfully.

Digging this a lot. Nice vibe.


----------



## suitandtieguy

Jovan said:


> +100
> 
> Nice suit, good amount of cuff showing, and a nonchalant "I'm not trying too hard" white square. All you need is a black knit tie and you'd evoke Sean Connery for sure!
> 
> Consider taking up the trouser hem. :teacha:


A tie would definitely be the finishing touch to a great look.


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> A horribly muggy and humid day in London town....hence the linen suit!
> 
> Suit - Irish linen - own label
> shirt - pink gingham - own label
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Polo
> Cufflinks - sky blue silk knots
> belt - Brown leather with brass buckle M&S
> Shoes - Brown suede brogues


I like this, a lot...but how many buttons are on your collar? It looks like two, if not three. Can't say I like that in a shirt, but the colors and style of everything else is great!


----------



## hockeyinsider

drace said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> Here is my ensamble from today. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Still trying color/patterns...
> my left leg is doing something weird. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up. The blazer looks more white in the prvious pic. It is actually whiteish with tan flecks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florshiem wingtips. burgandy color


No disrespect, but the jacket looks rather dated and is poorly fitted. The shirt is a sportshirt and shouldn't be worn with ties, and the tie itself is also very 1990s.


----------



## hockeyinsider

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> A horribly muggy and humid day in London town....hence the linen suit!
> 
> Suit - Irish linen - own label
> shirt - pink gingham - own label
> Tie - Ralph Lauren Polo
> Cufflinks - sky blue silk knots
> belt - Brown leather with brass buckle M&S
> Shoes - Brown suede brogues


By "pwn label" do you mean you are a tailor? If so, do you have a website?

In general, I like the look, though I think a two-button jacket would fit you better.


----------



## Cary Grant

One of your best suit cloths IMO- but I'm not too keen on the green versus green.


----------



## drace

*Hump Day*

Blue blazer. Fit is so-so. 









Lunging Backwards to beat the camera timer...









Close-up. I went "matchy-matchy" today









Do I need such serious time telling information as I would track 2 time Zones? Absolutely not. 









Bass Wejuns...


----------



## drace

*None taken*



hockeyinsider said:


> No disrespect, but the jacket looks rather dated and is poorly fitted. The shirt is a sportshirt and shouldn't be worn with ties, and the tie itself is also very 1990s.


I appreciate all comments and no disrespect would ever be taken. I would not post pics of myself if I did not want comments both positive and negative. Every comment and seeing the others on the board help me go from a regular guy to a well dressed gentleman.

I will continue to do my best with what I have and make improvements along the way. I guess I could take all of my clothing to a tailor and have them fitted better or go out and buy lots of new stuff but that would not be responsible. I have other responsibilities and hobbies, so fit and new stuff must come over time. Heck before this site I thought "my clothse fit fine" I really had no idea.

Now I see men like gnatty and holdfast who always have perfect fit. Rgrossicone who has a highly developed sense of style, and a couple of my personal favorites like mysharona and upr_crust who just look great day in and day out. Even many of the newer guys like lilacCords always surprise me and obviously have been dressing very well before they came to Ask Andy. Even wet chinchilla. He takes risks and I appreciate that, and I personally think he looks pretty good most of the time. I look around the boards in some of the other discussions and I am always learning Crusier posts all over the place and always has an opinion or good information. (If I am leaving anyone out it is not because I do not like your posts I am just sick of going back to the boards to find all the names:icon_smile_big: )

I apologize about the rant but it got me thinking of just a few short months back when I really started thinking about trying to make a better impression on the world and I googled..."how to dress better" and that is where I found Andy. I used to wear jeans and t-shirts or sports jerseys all the time (Brewers, Packers). lots of baseball caps too. Now I only wear those things to sporting events. I may not be there yet, but with comments like this hockyinsider, I am one step closer to my goals and much better than the average guy on the street.

So please keep the comments coming.

I still wear my old clothes when I go to my beloved Green Bay Packer games. (and Milwaukee Brewer games also:icon_smile_big
The wife and I last year!


----------



## LD111134

drace said:


> The wife and I last year!


You're wife is very lovely, Drace. Keep on posting and learning as you go...that's what I did and it's been fun. A life coach once said that he lives by a combination of the Nike slogan and the Nissan slogan - "Just do it and enjoy the ride"...even if you're a Packers fan. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


>


Spectacular summer suiting, sir!


----------



## Cruiser

drace said:


> I still wear my old clothes when I go to my beloved Green Bay Packer games. (and Milwaukee Brewer games also:icon_smile_big
> The wife and I last year!


Nice pic of you and the wife, even if you are Packers fans. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## LilacCords

This is superb. I've seen that tie before & wondered how it could be tamed while still looking good. You've managed it wonderfully.

*Cheers Holdfast!*

*Nice tie/Pocket sq combination Holdfast!*



Mannix said:


> I like this, a lot...but how many buttons are on your collar? It looks like two, if not three. Can't say I like that in a shirt, but the colors and style of everything else is great!


*Cheers Mannix - Its 3!*



hockeyinsider said:


> By "pwn label" do you mean you are a tailor? If so, do you have a website?
> 
> *Hockeyinsider - I have my own tailoring business although I design rather than make - I leave that to the guys in my workshop! Yes I do have a website (But I'm no expert on computers and it shows!)*
> 
> In general, I like the look, though I think a two-button jacket would fit you better.


*Funnily enough I've had plenty of 2 button jkts and they've never worked - I'm 3 or 1 all the way now.*



S.Thete said:


> Spectacular summer suiting, sir!


*Ta!*


----------



## LilacCords

drace said:


> Blue blazer. Fit is so-so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drace - I think going with the matching shirt and hankerchief looks okay in this instance. I actually prefer it to the mix of patterns you've tried of late.*


----------



## jst

Cary Grant said:


> One of your best suit cloths IMO- but I'm not too keen on the green versus green.


 The green green blue combination is rather bold for me. But overall impression is: very nice attire.


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

Another humid day in London.

Jacket - Navy silk/wool/linen mix MOP buttons - own label
Shirt - own label
Trousers - Tangerine silk/wool/linen mix
Shoes - Grenson rose collection brogues
belt - M&S
Cufflinks - gold chains
Tie - BB - Country club
Pocket Square - White linen with navy trim Zegna


----------



## rgrossicone

*I apologize...*

I know this is a gentleman's thread, but I'm going to use the F word...yes, flip flops, and Nike at that. Some back story:

Yesterday was probably the most miserable weather day so far in NYC this summer. We need to call a plumber because my 90 year old building is messing with my toilet. The air was like split pea soup, the good diner kind with the croutons, not the Progresso in a can kind. On top of that, my living room a/c unit blew out...so my apartment was stifling! I decided, "Hey, I think I can get a run in!" and went for a jaunt of 7.5 miles in the misery. Welp, as you can imagine, that didn't work out well either. So after a 7 odd mile run in the soup, a sinus headache that felt like my head was in a vice (Casino scene), and a busted a/c, the last thing I wanted to do was dress...but in the spirit of things, I had my wife snap a shot of me on our way back from a local Mexican takeaway hole in the wall (which was DELICIOUS! so not all bad).

Forgive me::icon_smile_big:










JCREW Shirt
JCREW Seersucker Shorts (cranberry)
Brooklyn Industries Seersucker Anchor Cap
Nike F&%$ F#@&*


----------



## hockeyinsider

drace said:


> Blue blazer. Fit is so-so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunging Backwards to beat the camera timer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up. I went "matchy-matchy" today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need such serious time telling information as I would track 2 time Zones? Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass Wejuns...


This is one of your better outfits, sir. What size jacket do you wear? I am noticing a trend: Your jackets all seem too be too short and too tight in the chest and waist for your build. You may consider getting properly measured before your next purchase of a jacket. I would also suggest wearing v-neck undershirts, do they don't show when you open the collar.


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> I know this is a gentleman's thread, but I'm going to use the F word...yes, flip flops, and Nike at that. Some back story:
> 
> Yesterday was probably the most miserable weather day so far in NYC this summer. We need to call a plumber because my 90 year old building is messing with my toilet. The air was like split pea soup, the good diner kind with the croutons, not the Progresso in a can kind. On top of that, my living room a/c unit blew out...so my apartment was stifling! I decided, "Hey, I think I can get a run in!" and went for a jaunt of 7.5 miles in the misery. Welp, as you can imagine, that didn't work out well either. So after a 7 odd mile run in the soup, a sinus headache that felt like my head was in a vice (Casino scene), and a busted a/c, the last thing I wanted to do was dress...but in the spirit of things, I had my wife snap a shot of me on our way back from a local Mexican takeaway hole in the wall (which was DELICIOUS! so not all bad).
> 
> Forgive me::icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCREW Shirt
> JCREW Seersucker Shorts (cranberry)
> Brooklyn Industries Seersucker Anchor Cap
> Nike F&%$ F#@&*


I'd tuck the shirt in, but that's just me.


----------



## hockeyinsider

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Another humid day in London.
> 
> Jacket - Navy silk/wool/linen mix MOP buttons - own label
> Shirt - own label
> Trousers - Tangerine silk/wool/linen mix
> Shoes - Grenson rose collection brogues
> belt - M&S
> Cufflinks - gold chains
> Tie - BB - Country club
> Pocket Square - White linen with navy trim Zegna


Wonderful outfit. It's refreshing to see your choice of neckwear, as a lot of Brits tend to go for loud ties that are a little too out-there for me. I'm not sure about the pants, as the conservative in me would have went for khaki-colored slacks or maybe a gray, but it does look sharp.


----------



## hockeyinsider

LilacCords said:


> This is superb. I've seen that tie before & wondered how it could be tamed while still looking good. You've managed it wonderfully.
> 
> *Cheers Holdfast!*
> 
> *Nice tie/Pocket sq combination Holdfast!*
> 
> *Cheers Mannix - Its 3!*
> 
> *Funnily enough I've had plenty of 2 button jkts and they've never worked - I'm 3 or 1 all the way now.*
> 
> *Ta!*


What's the website address? Have you considered an American-style 3/2 roll?


----------



## LD111134

*OK, maybe the tie doesn't work with the shirt...*


Hickey Freeman 2-button SB suit with side vents - light gray fishscale weave;
Generic white cotton pocket square;
Paul Frederick tie - azure and lime green;
Brooks Brothers double-sided cuff links - cerulean and gold ceramic;
Thin Red Line spread collar shirt - white with yellow, navy and cornflower blue stripes;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Mark Shale belt - British tan calfskin
Socks - solid navy; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company bluchers/derbies - British tan calfskin.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hi guys*

Not much time to post. 
But taking a look, I can see you keep the spirit:

*LilacCords*: you are showing something new here, making and wearing. You've got talent. so you are dressing very well

*Upr_crust: *Keep looking very elegant. More and more after you lose weight.

*RG*:You always look sharp, even wearing simple shorts

*CG: *You really know how to mix colours

*Drace*: We can see improving each day. That's fantastic

*Holdfast*: Very elegant, always. London air has something special that inspires, I suppos*e.*

*MySharona:* Fine, as always.

*Gnatty8: *You know I'm a huge fan. I think you are always wearing the right stuff

Now, something not very interesting from me last days:



































And something from last weekend:

















Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments, as always . . .*

. . . and I very much like your cufflinks.

Always a pleasure to see your posts and hear from you, Lisbon.



themanfromlisbon said:


> *Upr_crust: *Keep looking very elegant. More and more after you lose weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Drace - I hope that I am setting a good example . . .*

. . . for you in your progress into sartorial splendour.

Knowing that you're looking at my postings means that I'll have to keep up standards enough such that I don't lead you down the wrong path by example, clothing-wise, though I am sure that there are more than enough people posting here who would correct us both, were that to happen.


----------



## 44Blue

Gentlemen,

I am an occasional poster on the Trad Forum but a daily visitor to the WAYWT thread here. My reason for this post is to share an ousider's observation about this thread that may be of interest.

My own sartorial sensibility is more "tradly," and while I enjoy and learn from the various looks posted here, the primary reason for my daily visits has much more to do with the personality...and personalities...of this thread.

The regular posters here have formed a community that is most noteworthy for its consistent demonstration of mutual respect, tolerance, civility, and altruism. I've been in a lot of work/social situations where, unfortunately, these qualities are in short supply, so it's nice to visit a place where, to put it most simply, people are just plain nice to each other.

The diversity of the regular posting crew is also a huge draw for me. To name a few ----Holdfast - the paragon of elegance, Upper - a consummate gentleman in appearance and carriage, Drace - the Midwestern raw recruit with a heart of gold , RG - an Italian-American teacher (like me) with a truly distinctive sense of style, LC - the upstart Brit who pushes the envelope with every magnificent new look...and the rest of this far-flung group who, remarkably, all treat each other like friends.

So here's a tip of my cap to the men of this thread. I'll be back.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Last week, I went to a Chinese music summer school. It was the perfect opportunity to try out my Bookster 3P tweeds which I'd received the week before:


Me performing at the yaji 'elegant gathering'.




Dinner with the Guqin Master Prof. Zeng Chengwei at a Korean restaurant.


Dinner on the penultimate day.


Stringing the guqin.




Participants' concert on the last day.

The tweeds are currently at the tailors undergoing alterations (jacket sleeve lengthening and waistcoat taking in adding side vents). I'll post proper pictures when they are done.


----------



## LilacCords

themanfromlisbon said:


> Not much time to post.
> But taking a look, I can see you keep the spirit:
> 
> *LilacCords*: you are showing something new here, making and wearing. You've got talent. so you are dressing very well
> 
> *Thanks V - Although again I must reiterate - I merely design my clothes - My workshop guys do the making :icon_smile_wink:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice look V only criticism would be the socks - look a little too pale for my liking :icon_pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 44Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am an occasional poster on the Trad Forum but a daily visitor to the WAYWT thread here. My reason for this post is to share an ousider's observation about this thread that may be of interest.
> 
> My own sartorial sensibility is more "tradly," and while I enjoy and learn from the various looks posted here, the primary reason for my daily visits has much more to do with the personality...and personalities...of this thread.
> 
> The regular posters here have formed a community that is most noteworthy for its consistent demonstration of mutual respect, tolerance, civility, and altruism. I've been in a lot of work/social situations where, unfortunately, these qualities are in short supply, so it's nice to visit a place where, to put it most simply, people are just plain nice to each other.
> 
> The diversity of the regular posting crew is also a huge draw for me. To name a few ----Holdfast - the paragon of elegance, Upper - a consummate gentleman in appearance and carriage, Drace - the Midwestern raw recruit with a heart of gold , RG - an Italian-American teacher (like me) with a truly distinctive sense of style, LC - the upstart Brit who pushes the envelope with every magnificent new look...and the rest of this far-flung group who, remarkably, all treat each other like friends.
> 
> So here's a tip of my cap to the men of this thread. I'll be back.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats a really nice post 44 Blue - when you come back I'm sure you'll be welcome.*
> 
> 
> 
> Cardcaptor Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, I went to a Chinese music summer school. It was the perfect opportunity to try out my Bookster 3P tweeds which I'd received the week before:
> 
> *Nice suit Charlie, might I suggest brown shoes with it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Preu Pummel

THAT SUIT LOOKS GREAT!

I'm waiting on mine at the moment. About the same thing, without the collar tab. Clyde fabric looks great for summer. You just reminded me that I have 4 suits in the works with Bookster.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

> Cardcaptor Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, I went to a Chinese music summer school. It was the perfect opportunity to try out my Bookster 3P tweeds which I'd received the week before:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice suit Charlie, might I suggest brown shoes with it?*
Click to expand...

I was actually going to wear matching spats that I made with it but they were not aligned properly so I had to ditch them.


----------



## mysharona

Thrown together today. Oh well. Tomorrow I am going straight from work to an event that requests that attendees exhibit the "Hamptons Chic" code. That should be interesting. I figured a little blandness was required today with all the pink and "springy" colors I'll most certainly be wearing tomorrow.
Today: 
Konen blazer
David Taylor OCBD
Tango tie
T&Co. tiebar
Silk Bowtie (worn as pocket square) by "The Bowtie Guy"
Hermes belt
BB trousers
Florsheim Imperial Chelsea boots
DateJust watch, same as yesterday.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Last week, I went to a Chinese music summer school. It was the perfect opportunity to try out my Bookster 3P tweeds which I'd received the week before:
> 
> Me performing at the yaji 'elegant gathering'.


You look nice. The suit is great though not to wear today in Lisbon, about 30ºC. You have always great poses, CC

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . and I very much like your cufflinks.
> 
> Always a pleasure to see your posts and hear from you, Lisbon.


Thanks UC. You are always too kind.
I too like the cufflinks, but the pose is yours 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> *Thanks V - Although again I must reiterate - I merely design my clothes - My workshop guys do the making :icon_smile_wink:*


Yes, I know. But it's all in the design, LC. And it's great



> Nice look V only criticism would be the socks - look a little too pale for my liking :icon_pale:


The socks are grey, from Falke. Not too pale, LC. I thinks it's about the light of the picture. Looks better in person :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## LilacCords

The socks are grey, from Falke. Not too pale, LC. I thinks it's about the light of the picture. Looks better in person :icon_smile_big:

*I'm sure a lot of things look better in that Lisbon sunshine!*


----------



## Preu Pummel

mysharona said:


>


There is BLAND and then there is NICELY SUBDUED.
You are definitely not bland, just not as vibrant as usual. Never the less, your choice of colors in the upper half is great. Putting colors like this together with patterns makes a stylishly underplayed effect. You still project stylishness, you just don't leap out and scream, "HEY! I'M AWESOME AND IN YOUR FACE!" I like it.

I think it would be bland if you had no pocket square, no tie bar, and a flat blue tie. That would be horridly bland and say, "Keep back. I speak in monotone and ramble about tedious topics which bore everyone." Well, to me it would.

This is bordering between the controversial "security guard" look and something dressy. Not bad at all.


----------



## mysharona

Preu Pummel said:


> There is BLAND and then there is NICELY SUBDUED.
> You are definitely not bland, just not as vibrant as usual. Never the less, your choice of colors in the upper half is great. Putting colors like this together with patterns makes a stylishly underplayed effect. You still project stylishness, you just don't leap out and scream, "HEY! I'M AWESOME AND IN YOUR FACE!" I like it.
> 
> I think it would be bland if you had no pocket square, no tie bar, and a flat blue tie. That would be horridly bland and say, "Keep back. I speak in monotone and ramble about tedious topics which bore everyone." Well, to me it would.
> 
> This is bordering between the controversial "security guard" look and something dressy. Not bad at all.


Well thank you. I would much rather be nicely subdued than bland. :aportnoy:


----------



## Grainraiser

drace said:


> Blue blazer. Fit is so-so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunging Backwards to beat the camera timer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up. I went "matchy-matchy" today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need such serious time telling information as I would track 2 time Zones? Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass Wejuns...


Drace I normally don't offer comments because feel like I am far from a expert. Your body type is much like mines so I thought I would share some things that have worked for me. I wear a 48r jacket and my shirts require a 18.5 neck. I never look right in a 2 button jacket. A 3 or 4 button jacket looks much better on me. Give it a try and see what you think. We have to work with the body type we were given.

Grainraiser


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> The socks are grey, from Falke. Not too pale, LC. I thinks it's about the light of the picture. Looks better in person :icon_smile_big:
> 
> *I'm sure a lot of things look better in that Lisbon sunshine!*


No doubt, LC :icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## LilacCords

Grainraiser said:


> Drace I normally don't offer comments because feel like I am far from a expert. Your body type is much like mines so I thought I would share some things that have worked for me. I wear a 48r jacket and my shirts require a 18.5 neck. I never look right in a 2 button jacket. A 3 or 4 button jacket looks much better on me. Give it a try and see what you think. We have to work with the body type we were given.
> 
> *Drace 3 is fine but please never ever go 4!*


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> Trousers - Tangerine silk/wool/linen mix


Nice concept.



themanfromlisbon said:


> *Holdfast*: Very elegant, always. London air has something special that inspires, I suppos*e.*


London air pollutes. My Oxford air? Maybe some inspiration. 



> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3596/3794354609_186e318c3c_o.jpg


Dig the tie.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> The tweeds are currently at the tailors undergoing alterations (jacket sleeve lengthening and waistcoat taking in adding side vents). I'll post proper pictures when they are done.


The fabric looks fun - mellow but with some real character.

Today's choice of square was a bit blah with the rest of the outfit. Chalk it up to a lack of inspiration caused by an early start.


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *Drace 3 is fine but please never ever go 4!*


+1! Not unless you are in the NBA or the NFL. Well... Tom Brady dresses quite nicely... so scratch the NFL. But 4 buttons or more makes you look like either a baller or Steve Harvey, neither of whom are famous for looking very good in finer menswear.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*A man of courtesy...*

Dear 44 Blue,

Yours is perhaps one of the most courteous and encouraging posts I've ever read in any forum of this nature. And you are correct...the folks here all seem like friends, anxious to support and encourage one another in every way.

You are indeed most welcome here!



44Blue said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am an occasional poster on the Trad Forum but a daily visitor to the WAYWT thread here. My reason for this post is to share an ousider's observation about this thread that may be of interest.
> 
> My own sartorial sensibility is more "tradly," and while I enjoy and learn from the various looks posted here, the primary reason for my daily visits has much more to do with the personality...and personalities...of this thread.
> 
> The regular posters here have formed a community that is most noteworthy for its consistent demonstration of mutual respect, tolerance, civility, and altruism. I've been in a lot of work/social situations where, unfortunately, these qualities are in short supply, so it's nice to visit a place where, to put it most simply, people are just plain nice to each other.
> 
> The diversity of the regular posting crew is also a huge draw for me. To name a few ----Holdfast - the paragon of elegance, Upper - a consummate gentleman in appearance and carriage, Drace - the Midwestern raw recruit with a heart of gold , RG - an Italian-American teacher (like me) with a truly distinctive sense of style, LC - the upstart Brit who pushes the envelope with every magnificent new look...and the rest of this far-flung group who, remarkably, all treat each other like friends.
> 
> So here's a tip of my cap to the men of this thread. I'll be back.


----------



## LD111134

*Reposting of today's ensemble...*

I'm experimenting with a new approach - I now have a camera timing application on my iPhone, which enables me to better "stage" my WAYWT photos. Kindly excuse the sleeves - right suit sleeve is too bunched-up and the cuff link on the left shirt sleeve is caught-up in the jacket sleeve.


----------



## rich_202

Here's One from today. Quite glamourous in front of the wastebasket.

Casual day, not in the office.


----------



## Grainraiser

LilacCords said:


> Grainraiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drace I normally don't offer comments because feel like I am far from a expert. Your body type is much like mines so I thought I would share some things that have worked for me. I wear a 48r jacket and my shirts require a 18.5 neck. I never look right in a 2 button jacket. A 3 or 4 button jacket looks much better on me. Give it a try and see what you think. We have to work with the body type we were given.
> 
> *Drace 3 is fine but please never ever go 4!*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should have added that a 4 only looks good on very tall people. I can't tell how tall Drace is by the picture. At least that's my personal opinion but again I am far for any kind of expert.
Click to expand...


----------



## mco543

My 1st post in this thread, please try to be gentle.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Last week, I went to a Chinese music summer school. It was the perfect opportunity to try out my Bookster 3P tweeds which I'd received the week before:


Nice threads, and I admire anyones exploration of their own cultural anthropology.

And if the gig doesn't work out, you could always play steel slide guitar for The Good Old Boys at Bob's Country Bunker!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Work Today

Iridescent red cotton shirt by *Mulberry*
Iridescent red and blue silk tie by *Dunhill

*Casual Dinner

Sandy coloured casual shirt by* Paul Smith Jeans*
Egyptian motif tie by *Salvatore Ferragamo
*Brown cotton trousers by *Farhi*
Red horse-bit leather belt by *Tommy Hilfiger*
Green wool waistcoat, anonymous


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Nice, but . . .*



themanfromlisbon said:


>


. . . it might be better with that coat to tie your tie a bit shorter, since the coat opens pretty widely below the buttoned top button, so that less of the tie will show.

Cuff buttons that overlap as far as this shed all pretense of "workability" as no one would have working buttons with that much overlap. Of course, "working" sleeve buttons aren't really supposed to work at all, but shouldn't they look as though they might?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it might be better with that coat to tie your tie a bit shorter, since the coat opens pretty widely below the buttoned top button, so that less of the tie will show.
> 
> *Cuff buttons that overlap as far as this shed all pretense of "workability" as no one would have working buttons with that much overlap.* Of course, "working" sleeve buttons aren't really supposed to work at all, but shouldn't they look as though they might?


"Kissing buttons" can be quite functional. I have a couple of suits/jackets with kissing buttons that function just fine.


----------



## rgrossicone

drace said:


> Lunging Backwards to beat the camera timer...


^^^This is a great shot, albeit accidental. I like the fit and the look, but the photo shows clothing as it should be shown...in motion. Most of our pictures are static and those photos make it difficult to show how well a grament really "fits"...so we should take heed here and try to post more moving shots (myslef included).

vvvThis on the other hand is terrible. Please send me your address so I can mail you a NY Giants jersey for you and your wife. Someone that beautiful should not be in green and gold...:icon_smile_wink:



drace said:


>





LilacCords said:


> *Trousers - Tangerine silk/wool/linen mix*


LOVING those pants...I have a pair of Tangerine Mabitex that are one of my favorites...nice tie as well...I love orange (please no Dundee Utd jokes)



LD111134 said:


>


^^^I like the tie and shirt as seperates, but I'm not sure about them together...but it is hard to see the shirt colors on camera.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Now, something not very interesting from me last days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something from last weekend:


Vic, I love that tie and those pants...nicely done!



44Blue said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am an occasional poster on the Trad Forum but a daily visitor to the WAYWT thread here. My reason for this post is to share an ousider's observation about this thread that may be of interest.
> 
> My own sartorial sensibility is more "tradly," and while I enjoy and learn from the various looks posted here, the primary reason for my daily visits has much more to do with the personality...and personalities...of this thread.
> 
> The regular posters here have formed a community that is most noteworthy for its consistent demonstration of mutual respect, tolerance, civility, and altruism. I've been in a lot of work/social situations where, unfortunately, these qualities are in short supply, so it's nice to visit a place where, to put it most simply, people are just plain nice to each other.
> 
> The diversity of the regular posting crew is also a huge draw for me. To name a few ----Holdfast - the paragon of elegance, Upper - a consummate gentleman in appearance and carriage, Drace - the Midwestern raw recruit with a heart of gold , RG - an Italian-American teacher (like me) with a truly distinctive sense of style, LC - the upstart Brit who pushes the envelope with every magnificent new look...and the rest of this far-flung group who, remarkably, all treat each other like friends.
> 
> So here's a tip of my cap to the men of this thread. I'll be back.


Blue, thank you. I think the fact that we've had quite a few new members come a long the past few weeks is also a testament to that. Welcome paison! Look fwd to your posts!



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Me performing at the yaji 'elegant gathering'.
> 
> Dinner with the Guqin Master Prof. Zeng Chengwei at a Korean restaurant.


What a wonderful hobby, and a wonderful suit! I'm quite jealous actually, I love my two Bookster jackets but they didn't fit nearly as well as that out of the box...needed some tweaks at my local tailor. Lovely, just lovely!



mysharona said:


> Thrown together today.


Really nice dude...you've been killing it lately.



rich_202 said:


>


Nice cuffs...don't let em talk you out of em! Really good fit on the shirt too.



mco543 said:


> My 1st post in this thread, please try to be gentle.


MCO, welcome aboard! Nice look, especially for the heat of BR, FLA



Wet Chinchilla said:


> Work Today
> 
> Iridescent red cotton shirt by *Mulberry*
> Iridescent red and blue silk tie by *Dunhill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Dinner
> 
> Sandy coloured casual shirt by* Paul Smith Jeans*
> Egyptian motif tie by *Salvatore Ferragamo*
> Brown cotton trousers by *Farhi*
> Red horse-bit leather belt by *Tommy Hilfiger*
> Green wool waistcoat, anonymous


WC, not crazy about the first one, but the dinner outfit is SMASHING. I love it! Maybe for #1 I'd lose the tie, or tie it similarly to #2...but I know thats your thing...


----------



## rgrossicone

*My Interesting Day*

OK, so I got an a/c for my living room from craigslist for $75 and managed to survive the transaction...a good start. Then breakfast with the wifey at a local diner (her 31st birthday) and then home for a nap together (baby slept as well) for about 2 hours...lovely. Then on my run (5.8 today) I saw a dead seal washed up along the Brooklyn shoreline. Didn't even know we had seals in NY Harbor. Quite sad actually. He was about 5ft long, pretty big, must've been hit by a passing boat. Finally, after buying our double stroller and new running shoes (from our local running shop Run 4 Your Life) we went out to Skinflints (a burger joint with AWESOME burgers) to cap off her 31st.



















^^^Thats what I wore to dinner.

Uniqlo Trousers
JCrew Madras Shirt
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Cary Grant

t&a:

put your left foot in:

socks? we don't need no stinkin' socks?

jack webb rocks:


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^CG, thats the motion I'm talkin' about! Nice. BTW, my socks go away from May through late September.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> OK, so I got an a/c for my living room from craigslist for $75 and managed to survive the transaction...a good start. Then breakfast with the wifey at a local diner (her 31st birthday) and then home for a nap together (baby slept as well) for about 2 hours...lovely. Then on my run (5.8 today) I saw a dead seal washed up along the Brooklyn shoreline. Didn't even know we had seals in NY Harbor. Quite sad actually. He was about 5ft long, pretty big, must've been hit by a passing boat. Finally, after buying our double stroller and new running shoes (from our local running shop Run 4 Your Life) we went out to Skinflints (a burger joint with AWESOME burgers) to cap off her 31st.


Love that you are LIVING your life, Rob.


----------



## Cary Grant

rgrossicone said:


> ^^^CG, thats the motion I'm talkin' about! Nice. BTW, my socks go away from May through late September.


Dank' Rob!


----------



## rgrossicone

Cary Grant said:


> Love that you are LIVING your life, Rob.


Some days are easier than others...:icon_smile_big:



Cary Grant said:


> Dank' Rob!


Prego!


----------



## upr_crust

*A mixture of old and new, and way late as well . . .*

Today's ensemble is a mix of older and newer parts, with a jacket that the pictures show needs to visit my alterations tailor to be taken in.

The shoes are newly refurbished, done at Stanley's Cobblers on Thames St., downtown (Thames St. is the alleyway just north of the churchyard of Trinity Church). Ironically enough, the refurbishment probably cost more than the shoes themselves - picked up at vast discount from BB several years ago.

The pocket square is new - a major investment of $5.99 at C21.

Hope that you like, in any event.


----------



## Cary Grant

Upr- that small, tight collar doesn't flatter you and the trimmer you might try trimmer trousers but you always are sharply put together.  But the jacket- even looks like the shoulders may need redoing.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> Today's ensemble is a mix of older and newer parts, with a jacket that the pictures show needs to visit my alterations tailor to be taken in.
> 
> The shoes are newly refurbished, done at Stanley's Cobblers on Thames St., downtown (Thames St. is the alleyway just north of the churchyard of Trinity Church). Ironically enough, the refurbishment probably cost more than the shoes themselves - picked up at vast discount from BB several years ago.
> 
> The pocket square is new - a major investment of $5.99 at C21.
> 
> Hope that you like, in any event.


Great outfit, but as you said, the jacket is massive.


----------



## Diggy18

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img0316aqf.jpg/

Hope this works . . .


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Kissing?*



mysharona said:


> "Kissing buttons" can be quite functional. I have a couple of suits/jackets with kissing buttons that function just fine.


Those MOP sleeve buttons on the blue coat were Frenching, not just kissing:icon_smile_big:

I'm glad, though, to hear that yours function well, although you don't say whether they overlap as much. My point was, really, that the ones on the blue coat don't _look _as though they are functional. "Kissing" to me means just touching at the edges, but from your statement the term seems to apply to any contact whatsoever. Not very precise, IYAM.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*

socks? we don't need no stinkin' socks?

jack webb rocks:

. . . if I had ankles as nice looking as yours, I might go without socks with everything. I noticed that the trousers were short enough to "show ankle" as well. Intentionally made that short, or are you hiking them up a bit with your hands in your pockets?ic12337:


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> V


Very nice Vic, love the tie!


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> t&a:
> 
> put your left foot in:
> 
> socks? we don't need no stinkin' socks?
> 
> jack webb rocks:


Love those shoes, CG? Who makes 'em?


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> socks? we don't need no stinkin' socks?
> 
> jack webb rocks:
> 
> . . . if I had ankles as nice looking as yours, I might go without socks with everything. I noticed that the trousers were short enough to "show ankle" as well. Intentionally made that short, or are you hiking them up a bit with your hands in your pockets?ic12337:


The trou are intentionally short and I'm thinking about having the leg trimmed narrower too.

They're a little higher in that pose simply because I'm standing on one leg...


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Love those shoes, CG? Who makes 'em?


Will you believe it? They're an old pair of AE's :teacha: Holt's iirc


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> ^^^I like the tie and shirt as seperates, but I'm not sure about them together...but it is hard to see the shirt colors on camera.


Yeah, I now regret that combo - I was going to wear an XMI solid navy repp, which would have worked beautifully, but I wore that bad boy earlier in the week...my other tie choices looked even busier that this number.


----------



## gnatty8

Like both of these a lot, great style! I love the denim.



rgrossicone said:


>


Shirt is terrific, I must have!!

Great coat!



Blueboy1938 said:


> Those MOP sleeve buttons on the blue coat were Frenching, not just kissing:icon_smile_big:
> 
> I'm glad, though, to hear that yours function well, although you don't say whether they overlap as much. My point was, really, that the ones on the blue coat don't _look _as though they are functional. "Kissing" to me means just touching at the edges, but from your statement the term seems to apply to any contact whatsoever. Not very precise, IYAM.


I have always called those waterfall, I think you are correct, kissing to me means just touching.

In Memphis on biz, so no pics from me for a few days.. Had Rendezvous BBQ, best I have ever had!


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Will you believe it? They're an old pair of AE's :teacha:


Wow! I was going to guess Cleverly or something from Northamptonshire! I will commend Paul from AE when he's at our meet-up and tell him to put that model back in production! What's it called anyway.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Great coat!


Thanks G!


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Wow! I was going to guess Cleverly or something from Northamptonshire! I will commend Paul from AE when he's at our meet-up and tell him to put that model back in production! What's it called anyway.


Holt iirc. Keep in mind- I've an 11.5B foot. AE's tend to look much sleeker on my foot than most.


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> ^^^Thats what I wore to dinner.
> 
> Uniqlo Trousers
> JCrew Madras Shirt
> Sperry Topsiders


Sconset, Nantucket comes to "Crooklyn"...I'm lovin' it, Rob! Spot on.


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> In Memphis on biz, so no pics from me for a few days.. Had Rendezvous BBQ, best I have ever had!


I used to work for a broker-dealer in Memphis...while the Rendezvous is good, I'd urge you to try Neely's, Corky's or the Interstate (much better, IMHO, but then again, I'm a yankee, Gnatty). :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Holt iirc. Keep in mind- I've an 11.5B foot. AE's tend to look much sleeker on my foot than most.


11.5B? Are you Jared Allen? LOL! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Srynerson

Diggy18 said:


> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/img0316aqf.jpg/


Simple, yet refined.


----------



## LilacCords

mco543 said:


> My 1st post in this thread, please try to be gentle.
> 
> *MCO - Welcome - overall I like it, although I think it may suffer from being a little too busy when viewed up close. Perhaps try and use a plain tie with the shirt or plain shirt with the tie*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice colours WC.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Loving the trousers Robert!*
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cary - the blue and cream Houndstooth is lovely.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry Upr. I love your choices normally but I'm afraid I think the colours in this one age you. On the plus side it's friday!*
Click to expand...


----------



## S.Thete

I love this tie, but I gotta say, this is one of the wittiest PS pairings I have seen! An excellent example of one who truly "gets it." Smart, effortless, and with just the right proportion of nonchalance and brio. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

rgrossicone said:


> What a wonderful hobby, and a wonderful suit! I'm quite jealous actually, I love my two Bookster jackets but they didn't fit nearly as well as that out of the box...needed some tweaks at my local tailor. Lovely, just lovely!


Guqin is not a hobby, it is LIFE! :icon_smile_wink:

This is my first proper Bookster job. But I now know what tweaks to advise when I order from them next time.



>


Diggin' the trousers! I love red!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice concept.
> 
> London air pollutes. My Oxford air? Maybe some inspiration.
> 
> Dig the tie.
> 
> The fabric looks fun - mellow but with some real character.
> 
> Today's choice of square was a bit blah with the rest of the outfit. Chalk it up to a lack of inspiration caused by an early start.


Thanks H.
Your combo is elegant as ever, but I noticed the shoes. Of what I can see, they look great

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mco543 said:


> My 1st post in this thread, please try to be gentle.


I like it. But I think the trousers are too long, don't you?
The presentation is just fine

Cheers

V


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

A trifle cooler today in London....

Suit - Charcoal with black chalk stripe - own label
Shirt - pink stripe with white collar/cuffs - own label
Tie - Vintage Hermes
Pocket SQ - Neiman Marcus
Shoes - Bally brogues


















Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Vic, I love that tie and those pants...nicely done!


Well RG, we try...

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it might be better with that coat to tie your tie a bit shorter, since the coat opens pretty widely below the buttoned top button, so that less of the tie will show.
> 
> Cuff buttons that overlap as far as this shed all pretense of "workability" as no one would have working buttons with that much overlap. Of course, "working" sleeve buttons aren't really supposed to work at all, but shouldn't they look as though they might?


In a way you are right Blueboy, I may agree with you. But see, the that tie is not "easy". If I tie a bit shorter, the knot would not be what I want. And if I can hide the top bottom of the tie, I cannnot hide the knot 

As for the cuff buttons, yes they work. But today, I believe that most people don't need them to work. But yes, I think you are right

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> OK, so I got an a/c for my living room from craigslist for $75 and managed to survive the transaction...a good start. Then breakfast with the wifey at a local diner (her 31st birthday) and then home for a nap together (baby slept as well) for about 2 hours...lovely. Then on my run (5.8 today) I saw a dead seal washed up along the Brooklyn shoreline. Didn't even know we had seals in NY Harbor. Quite sad actually. He was about 5ft long, pretty big, must've been hit by a passing boat. Finally, after buying our double stroller and new running shoes (from our local running shop Run 4 Your Life) we went out to Skinflints (a burger joint with AWESOME burgers) to cap off her 31st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Thats what I wore to dinner.
> 
> Uniqlo Trousers
> JCrew Madras Shirt
> Sperry Topsiders


We are red trousers fans, man. The ensemble is great but in my life I never tasted AWESOME burgers!:icon_smile_big:

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> t&a:
> 
> put your left foot in:
> 
> socks? we don't need no stinkin' socks?
> 
> jack webb rocks:


Very smart CG. But I would wear socks 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Today's ensemble is a mix of older and newer parts, with a jacket that the pictures show needs to visit my alterations tailor to be taken in.
> 
> The shoes are newly refurbished, done at Stanley's Cobblers on Thames St., downtown (Thames St. is the alleyway just north of the churchyard of Trinity Church). Ironically enough, the refurbishment probably cost more than the shoes themselves - picked up at vast discount from BB several years ago.
> 
> The pocket square is new - a major investment of $5.99 at C21.
> 
> Hope that you like, in any event.


Love the shirt/tie combo, UC. The contrast is amazing

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Very nice Vic, love the tie!


Thanks, G. And I agree:icon_smile_big:. Me too, love the tie

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very smart CG. But I would wear socks
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I was :icon_smile_wink: little sockette thingys that don't show :icon_smile_wink: though I know that wasn't your point. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> 11.5B? Are you Jared Allen? LOL! :icon_smile_wink:


Now you know why I am ordering a bespoke pair. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> mco543 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cary - the blue and cream Houndstooth is lovely.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LD111134

*Using the new camera timing application for my iPhone...*


Emenegildo Zegna 3-button sport coat with side vents - charcoal;
J. S. Blank & Company silk pocket square - amethyst/mauve/white;
Brooks Brothers OCBD - pink;
RL Polo repp tie - dark blue and pink;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch;
Allen Edmonds belt - calfskin burgundy;
Zanella flat front office pants - black/white check with tan windowpane; 
Socks - slate gray with charcoal and burgundy pattern; and
Alden tassel moccasin loafers - burgundy calfskin.


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> A trifle cooler today in London....
> 
> Suit - Charcoal with black chalk stripe - own label
> Shirt - pink stripe with white collar/cuffs - own label
> Tie - Vintage Hermes
> Pocket SQ - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Bally brogues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!


Simple, elegant beauty. I find this truly inspirational. The tie is killer - "icing on the cake" as we say in the States.


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


>


Beautiful shoulder on that jacket. It's actually reminiscent of Sciamat. I love the pleated sleevehead.


----------



## mysharona

Alright... tonight I am leaving from work to go to this event with a dress code described as Hamptons Chic.
I need your help gentlemen: which of the top 2 looks should I go with? I don't think the sweater should be worn with the jacket, not because it wouldn't look good, but because pairing the two may look a little ridiculous in early August. Maybe not. I dunno.
Jacket by Southwick
Cashmere placket sweater by Pringle
OCBD by BB
Hula girls tie by Tommy Hilfiger
T&Co. Tiebar
PS by Daniel Cremieux
English leather plaque belt by J. Crew
Trousers and driving loafers by Banana Republic
Rolex datejust


----------



## LD111134

mysharona said:


> Beautiful shoulder on that jacket. It's actually reminiscent of Sciamat. I love the pleated sleevehead.


It's a beauty, ain't it? Believe it or not, pre AAAC, I wore a black Calvin Klein jacket that I thought was very cool. I later caused a tear in the sleeve and spent like $150 getting the tear patched by the best re-weavers in town, and it still looked like hell...that's when I went out and bought this and never looked back!

Your Southwick is nice too...the hula girls tie is hilarious!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mysharona~ If the event is scheduled to break up before sundown, the sweater would be OK, but it will be 80+ even up here today.

One can't go wrong with a jacket.


----------



## mysharona

ic12337:


WouldaShoulda said:


> mysharona~ If the event is scheduled to break up before sundown, the sweater would be OK, but it will be 80+ even up here today.
> 
> One can't go wrong with a jacket.


It starts at 8. I'll get there around quarter to 9.


----------



## Cary Grant

Definitely the jacket.


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!


That's a fantastic tie.

Travelling and Working

Cream cotton v-neck jumper by *John Smedley*
Dark blue cotton trousers by *Paul Smith Jeans*
Black sunglasses by *Gucci*
Dark blue hand-rolled silk scarf, anonymous


----------



## mysharona

ok... one more pic. Here are both together.


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Cary Grant said:


> socks? we don't need no stinkin' socks?


I love the no sock look.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


> ok... one more pic. Here are both together.


No, please.


----------



## Cary Grant

Wet Chinchilla said:


> I love the no sock look.


thanks


----------



## Holdfast

Friday... Finally!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Truzzi shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

S.Thete said:


> I love this tie, but I gotta say, this is one of the wittiest PS pairings I have seen! An excellent example of one who truly "gets it." Smart, effortless, and with just the right proportion of nonchalance and brio. :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks a lot ST. Very kind from you

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> A trifle cooler today in London....
> 
> Suit - Charcoal with black chalk stripe - own label
> Shirt - pink stripe with white collar/cuffs - own label
> Tie - Vintage Hermes
> Pocket SQ - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Bally brogues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!


Great look again, LC.

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*I appreciate the honesty, Lilac, but I need clarification . . .*

. . . you think that the colour scheme is too young for an old crock such as myself, or that you think that the colours chosen do not favour my "distinguished in training" age bracket? The colours make me look old, or the colour scheme is one for someone older than my current years?

Honesty would be appreciated - brutal honesty would be appreciated, but as a private message :icon_smile_wink:.

I will agree with Cary G that the collar does me no favours, style-wise - I need a longer point to my collars, whether straight, spread or tab (hmm - tab collars with double cuffs - sounds like MTM for me on that score - or Paul Fredrick, if I'm in an economical mood . . . ).

In line with CG's comments on the trousers, they also need alterations to fit the smaller me as well as the jacket.



LilacCords said:


> *Sorry Upr. I love your choices normally but I'm afraid I think the colours in this one age you. On the plus side it's friday!*


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . you think that the colour scheme is too young for an old crock such as myself, or that you think that the colours chosen do not favour my "distinguished in training" age bracket? The colours make me look old, or the colour scheme is one for someone older than my current years?
> 
> Honesty would be appreciated - brutal honesty would be appreciated, but as a private message :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> I will agree with Cary G that the collar does me no favours, style-wise - I need a longer point to my collars, whether straight, spread or tab (hmm - tab collars with double cuffs - sounds like MTM for me on that score - or Paul Fredrick, if I'm in an economical mood . . . ).
> 
> In line with CG's comments on the trousers, they also need alterations to fit the smaller me as well as the jacket.


I see nothing wrong with the color scheme upr. The collar I suppose is personal style and the pants aren't overly baggy either. The only thing thats off to me is the jacket...but honestly, from being in your position after losing 50 lbs, thats a GREAT thing. I did keep one of my 44R jackets just so when I see it, I realize how far I've come and how hard I've worked!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you for coming to my "defense", but it was not . . .*

. . . necessary - very kind, very sweet, but trust me, my ego is still intact.

The jacket is on the borderline of being salvageable through the intervention of a good alterations tailor - my transition is only from 44R to 42R, not 38R, as in your case (you well-toned person, you - or are you even smaller than that?). I do bow to your physical prowess, though you are also young enough to have been my progeny as well (a very scary thought these days - so many people qualify - ).

The trousers can use a nip and a tuck in the back, though I think they'd still be too loose (i.e. pleated) for CG's tastes. No matter - I still wear pleats.

As for the colour scheme, I was (and am) curious as to Lilaccords's exact objections - food for thought, perhaps, or advice which I may take, or ignore, at my personal peril.



rgrossicone said:


> I see nothing wrong with the color scheme upr. The collar I suppose is personal style and the pants aren't overly baggy either. The only thing thats off to me is the jacket...but honestly, from being in your position after losing 50 lbs, thats a GREAT thing. I did keep one of my 44R jackets just so when I see it, I realize how far I've come and how hard I've worked!


----------



## Jovan

I see nothing wrong with pleated, full cut trousers and think they look just fine on you. While I own tapered flat fronts, I have room for both in my wardrobe.


----------



## S.Thete

*A tip of the hat*



themanfromlisbon said:


> Thanks a lot ST. Very kind from you
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


_*My pleasure, sir!*_


----------



## Cary Grant

Jovan said:


> I see nothing wrong with pleated, full cut trousers and think they look just fine on you.


Agreed! With a better fit as upper already said- no problem.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

LD111134 said:


>


Love the combo. Want to steal tie and square...


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

S.Thete said:


> I love this tie, but I gotta say, this is one of the wittiest PS pairings I have seen! An excellent example of one who truly "gets it." Smart, effortless, and with just the right proportion of nonchalance and brio. :icon_smile_wink:


I have the same tie! A nice b/w shepherd's plaid from T&A.


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^I look fwd to your Saturday posts...your looks during the week are immaculate but I especially love the more casual looks you purvey, because they are few and far between.


----------



## Mannix




----------



## Jovan

Great, now I have to get myself a pair of blue Top-Siders as well!

I love the outfit, the ribbon belt really works. I do cuffed-into-highwater jeans with boat shoes all the time myself.


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Great, now I have to get myself a pair of blue Top-Siders as well!
> 
> I love the outfit, the ribbon belt really works. I do cuffed-into-highwater jeans with boat shoes all the time myself.


Thank you, this is my new favorite belt.


----------



## LD111134

*Off to dinner at the home of my girlfriend's friends...*


Cotton madras shirt from Roots (a defunct menswear shop in New Jersey);
Nautica white cotton twill trousers;
Coach black leather jeans-style belt; and
Breitling Colt automatic watch - stainless steel; and
Allen Edmonds "Bruzzano" Italian-made black calfskin horsebit loafers (no socks today!).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Large US Penny cufflinks
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## LD111134

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Love the combo. Want to steal tie and square...


Thanks, Charlie. I've owned that tie for many, many years and it's still among my favorites (or "favourites"). The shade of blue against the deep pink repp stripes looks even better in real life!


----------



## Holdfast

Mannix said:


> ...


This reminds me of my ongoing need to get a ribbon belt... looks good.


----------



## Mannix

Holdfast said:


> This reminds me of my ongoing need to get a ribbon belt... looks good.


Thank you HF. And yes, you certainly do need a ribbon belt. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

Cruisin' in da S4, C! My mate in Oxford has a 911, maybe you two can drag race down the high street. :icon_smile_wink:

Are those shell cordovan?


----------



## Zon Jr.

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Last week, I went to a Chinese music summer school. It was the perfect opportunity to try out my Bookster 3P tweeds which I'd received the week before:
> 
> Dinner on the penultimate day.


Who farted?


----------



## Mannix

I'm really liking these shoes. Great shine too btw!


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Cruisin' in da S4, C! My mate in Oxford has a 911, maybe you two can drag race down the high street. :icon_smile_wink:


They keep pedestrianising everything, so maybe it's time for a last hurrah! 



> Are those shell cordovan?


Nope, regular calf leather.



Mannix said:


> I'm really liking these shoes. Great shine too btw!


Thanks. Ferragamo, and a mix of woven and smooth leather, which makes them quite fun for summer.


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> Thank you HF. And yes, you certainly do need a ribbon belt. :icon_smile_big:


I think I'll get a grosgrain belt first, personally.



Zon Jr. said:


> Who farted?


_Two_ trolls on the forum, ha ha ha!


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


>


That looks great...jeans JCrew?



LD111134 said:


> Cotton madras shirt from Roots (a defunct menswear shop in New Jersey);
> Nautica white cotton twill trousers;
> Coach black leather jeans-style belt; and
> Breitling Colt automatic watch - stainless steel; and
> Allen Edmonds "Bruzzano" Italian-made black calfskin horsebit loafers (no socks today!).


Loving the shoes. Not a huge fan of ss shirts, rather have l/s and roll em up.

*Jovan* I really liked the last two casual outfits you posted. Too lazy to go back and quote though, but real nice!


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. That means something coming from one of the masters of casual.


----------



## Serenus

BB pincord, shirt, tie, trousers. Straw fedora from J Press. Photo taken near Cologne, Germany.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
RT cufflinks
Fleming belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> That looks great...jeans JCrew?


Thanks Rob. They're super baggy BR jeans--the frustrate me greatly but are my only white jeans. I really need a different pair for next summer...any ideas besides J Crew?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*But, my friend . . .*



Jovan said:


> I think I'll get a grosgrain belt first, personally.


. . . that's what I always thought a "ribbon belt" should be. My Polo is double-sided grosgrain, with a scarlet stripe in the center and royal blue stripes on the edges.

Now that I've taken another look at it, I have to ask myself why I haven't worn it more? Last time was at a garden party, and there have been a dearth of garden party invitations this season, alas:-(


----------



## LD111134

*It will be 87° F/32° C today, so out comes the poplin suit...*


Samuelsohn 3-button SB suit with side vents and patch pockets - olive wool/cotton;
Sam Hober "Ask Andy" silk pocket square - royal blue, navy and crimson;
T.M. Lewin tie - crimson with white/lavender/royal blue/navy pattern;
Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar shirt - white/cornflower blue stripes;
Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
Paul Frederick cuff links - sterling silver with dark blue ceramic;
Cole-Haan belt - chocolate brown pebble grain calfskin;
Socks - cobalt blue with white/tan/gray-blue windowpane overlay; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company perforated captoe balmorals - brown suede


----------



## gnatty8

^ that's quite a prominent monogram you have there..


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> ^ that's quite a prominent monogram you have there..


I went though a phase with the CT shirts. I've since recovered.


----------



## Holdfast

Serenus said:


> BB pincord, shirt, tie, trousers. Straw fedora from J Press.


Very fun!

Started off the day wearing this as a 2pc, but popped home later in the day to add the waistcoat as it was a bit cooler than I thought.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Great, great look!*

You always look spectacular, and this latest outfit follows right along with your regular style. I really like the shirt with those "cornflower" colored stripes...and I like the bold monogram, too. I've purchased quite a few pair of cufflinks from Paul Frederick over the years, but somehow managed to miss the ones you are wearing here---and I really like them! Those are pretty exquisite.



LD111134 said:


> Samuelsohn 3-button SB suit with side vents and patch pockets - olive wool/cotton;
> Sam Hober "Ask Andy" silk pocket square - royal blue, navy and crimson;
> T.M. Lewin tie - crimson with white/lavender/royal blue/navy pattern;
> Charles Tyrwhitt spread collar shirt - white/cornflower blue stripes;
> Breitling Colt Automatic watch - stainless steel;
> Paul Frederick cuff links - sterling silver with dark blue ceramic;
> Cole-Haan belt - chocolate brown pebble grain calfskin;
> Socks - cobalt blue with white/tan/gray-blue windowpane overlay; and
> Brooks Brothers Peal & Company perforated captoe balmorals - brown suede


----------



## LD111134

Mark Ligett said:


> You always look spectacular, and this latest outfit follows right along with your regular style. I really like the shirt with those "cornflower" colored stripes...and I like the bold monogram, too. I've purchased quite a few pair of cufflinks from Paul Frederick over the years, but somehow managed to miss the ones you are wearing here---and I really like them! Those are pretty exquisite.


Thanks you Mark! You are too kind. I've had the links for 15+ years, so they might not have made them in a while.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> ^ that's quite a prominent monogram you have there..


JFK would be impressed.


----------



## LilacCords

*Like the Olive with the blue stripe shirt LD!*

*Holdfast - I'm not sure the tie/shirt and pocket square really works today... Love the shoes mind you!*


----------



## Mannix




----------



## rgrossicone

Hells Yes SIR!!! EXCELLENT!



Mannix said:


>


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brion shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
NM penny loafers
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Hells Yes SIR!!! EXCELLENT!


Thank you, very much.


----------



## Jovan

Not bad, Mannix. Who makes the tie?

Do consider longer rise trousers and/or a longer jacket though.


----------



## drace

*Another Monday!*

Hello Firiends! 
Very hot and humid here in Milwaukee, WI today. I tried to wear an outfit that said "summer" and "Cool", Even though I just go from my air conditioned house to my air conditioned car to my air conditioned office. The Jacket is a Cotton/Poly blend (Hapsel) and the trousers are just cotton chinos. The tie is cotton and so is the pocket square.

I know I am not supposed to wear skinny ties with my girth, but this was the most "summery" tie I have. The jacket is a little tight but I am growing into it...(it does button just fine. Sorry I did not get a pic of that)









Total confidence! I know I do not have it all together yet, but when I wear something I just go with it. Total confidence! (until I come home and see my pictures compared to my friends here. Good thing I do not take my photos in the morning. I may be self concious all day!)









I ironed this cotton pocket square so it looked good. I am still an amature with the iron...









Seiko cronograph moon phase from like the late 80's. Still going strong!









These are Sebago penny loafers. They started out a dark burgundy color but over the years I have polished them with Dark brown polish. Now they just look Dark Brown.


----------



## Pennsy

*Open Collar*

This is my first post, so here it goes. Apologies for the lighting on some of the photos, I've got a light out in the room, so it's currently a bit dim.

Blazer - E.Thomas through Harold's "In the Heights", Houston, TX
Slacks - BB silk/cotton herringbone
Shirt - BB custom
Shoes - Cole Haan Caldwells (last time I ever wear them, and last time I walk for the next week) Even though the socks look navy, they're black.

Quick question: what kind of pocket square would go with this outfit?


----------



## rgrossicone

drace said:


>


Drace-love the shirt and tie...square looks good too. This may be my favorite outfit of yours so far. As a knit tie, I think you're ok with it being slimmer...I hate the wider knits. The tie bar really adds a nice touch as well. That shirt collar also seems to flatter you more than the others...GREAT JOB!

Welcome Pennsy! I didn't know BB did double button collars. I like the overall effect here. As for pocket square, you can't really go wrong with a crisp white tv fold...or something with a blue in it like paisley poof would be good too.

As far as fit, for me I'd want the break to be slighter in the pants. The jacket looks a *smidge* big overall, but that could easily be the lighting. Lastly, get a deeper v-neck tee if you wear your shirt collar open...Overall though, I like...welcome aboard!


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> *Like the Olive with the blue stripe shirt LD!*


Cheers, LC!


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Welcome, Pennsy!*

I think your outfit looks great. The shirt is really nice, and I agree with the previous post that a V-neck t-shirt might work better with an open collar shirt. I think the jacket looks great on you, but the addition of a pocket square could be nice. You might look for something in a color similar to your trousers...a type of grey with perhaps some blue in it to pick up the lighter blue of the shirt. This could work. A basic white always works, too.

You will find some great folks and wonderful advice here on this forum. Welcome.



Pennsy said:


> This is my first post, so here it goes. Apologies for the lighting on some of the photos, I've got a light out in the room, so it's currently a bit dim.
> 
> Blazer - E.Thomas through Harold's "In the Heights", Houston, TX
> Slacks - BB silk/cotton herringbone
> Shirt - BB custom
> Shoes - Cole Haan Caldwells (last time I ever wear them, and last time I walk for the next week) Even though the socks look navy, they're black.
> 
> Quick question: what kind of pocket square would go with this outfit?


----------



## Pennsy

rgrossicone said:


> I didn't know BB did double button collars...for me I'd want the break to be slighter in the pants


You've got to get the shirts MTM, but I like the collar and there's the added benefit of being able to slim down the ballooning shirts BB usually makes.

I'm glad you noticed the slacks, though, (when I bought them, they were originally going to be cuffed, but then I called in and asked them to forget the cuffs, maybe thats where the length went wrong) since I wasn't sure whether to just leave it be or get them retailored. Looking at it from the picture, I think you're right, though, they need to be a bit shorter. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Not bad, Mannix. Who makes the tie?
> 
> Do consider longer rise trousers and/or a longer jacket though.


The tie is RLPL.

As for the pants I would like a higher rise, but I love Incotex too much to give these up. I like my short jacket btw...


----------



## LilacCords

Mannix said:


> *Mannix - Your best yet - Love it!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another P.B - Great work Drace.*
> 
> *Pennsy - Like the look. As mentioned a white linen PS would have looked great. I also like the herringbone trousers, very smart material. Welcome.*


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

Humid and warm here in london - and I feel like being casual.

Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - vintage Hermes
Jeans - faded 501s
Belt - Leather made to look like aligator Bought in Milan in 1996 - now on a very different hole to the one I originally used 
Shoes - Alfred Sargent


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mannix said:


>


I used to be young and trim 

Damn You!!


----------



## LD111134

*An oldie but a goodie...*


Corneliani 6x2 DB unvented suit;
Brooks Brothers silk pocket square;
Brioni silk tie;
Harvie & Hubson end-on-end weave spread collar shirt;
Brooks Brothers sterling silver/ceramic cuff links;
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch;
Coach black calfskin belt;
Socks - navy with blue-gray lattice pattern; and
Alden calfskin half-brogue captoe balmorals.


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


>


I like your coat here, but what is going on with those trousers below the knee? It almost looks like you are wearing knee high boots under there, or are having some serious static cling issues..


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


>


Great gingham shirt, and I like those shoes very much,


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> I like your coat here, but what is going on with those trousers below the knee? It almost looks like you are wearing knee high boots under there, or are having some serious static cling issues..


I can't see what you mean. They just look like tapered trousers to me.


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Humid and warm here in london - and I feel like being casual.
> 
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie - vintage Hermes
> Jeans - faded 501s
> Belt - Leather made to look like aligator Bought in Milan in 1996 - now on a very different hole to the one I originally used
> Shoes - Alfred Sargent


White bucks are great! Personally, I'd lose the tie because this is such a terrifically casual look, but hey...

What do you mean about the belt holes? Have you lost a lot of weight since you first acquired the belt?


----------



## mysharona

Mannix said:


> I like my short jacket btw...


I think a short jacket is fine, especially in the spring/summer. My one rule on short jackets is that they must cover one's bum, as it appears this one does. I make sure the bottom of the jacket is at least flush with where the buttocks meets the thigh.



Pennsy said:


> I'm glad you noticed the slacks, though, (when I bought them, they were originally going to be cuffed, but then I called in and asked them to forget the cuffs, maybe thats where the length went wrong) since I wasn't sure whether to just leave it be or get them retailored. Looking at it from the picture, I think you're right, though, they need to be a bit shorter. Thanks for the feedback!


A cuff would look nice on these. I was curious about the shoes, however.
Are your feet really that big? I know I wore a size too big for years before I realized my need for width. These look a little large. I think the outfit looks great. I would simplify in this case with the pocket square and stick with white TV fold. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


> White bucks are great! Personally, I'd lose the tie because this is such a terrifically casual look, but hey...
> 
> What do you mean about the belt holes? Have you lost a lot of weight since you first acquired the belt?


I understood the comment to be an implication of weight _gain, _although he still looks rather trim to me!


----------



## Zon Jr.

gnatty8 said:


> I like your coat here, but what is going on with those trousers below the knee? It almost looks like you are wearing knee high boots under there, or are having some serious static cling issues..


Easy gnatty--I believe his severe phlebitis has been discussed in earlier posts.


----------



## LD111134

mysharona said:


> I understood the comment to be an implication of weight _gain, _although he still looks rather trim to me!


That's why I assumed it was weight loss!


----------



## mysharona

This is from yesterday. Rather casual. The undershirt IS a v-neck. you see it due to the camera angle. On the socks, the blue looking stripe is violet and the thin heather looking one at the ankle is lavender like the shirt. Figured I'd clarify.
Jacket: Miltons clothing cupboard
Shirt: Joseph Abboud, egyptian cotton
PS: by Randa, distributed by Belk's and Neiman Marcus (same one can be purchased at each store. It's probably ten bucks less at Belk's)
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Merona for Target
Shoes: AE
Rolex Air-King watch


----------



## gnatty8

Jovan said:


> I can't see what you mean. They just look like tapered trousers to me.


The massive wrinking and puckering.. After I looked at it again, it may have just been a very windy day, and that may have caused the trousers to appear as if they were sticking to the legs. Nothing to do with the slimness as this is not apparent above the knee.


----------



## mysharona

Semi-casual today as well. 
Shirt: Nautica
Tie: Ike Behar 7-fold
Tiebar: Tiffany & Co.
Belt: English leather plaque belt by J. Crew
Trousers: Perry Ellis (I know... B-day present from the wife. They fit well)
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Ralph Lauren
Watch: Zodiac 
Bracelets: My own devising


----------



## LD111134

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Info on the Zodiac, please. :icon_smile:


----------



## mysharona

LD111134 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Info on the Zodiac, please. :icon_smile:


This is a Zodiac SeaDragon and is available in many different color combos from Zodiac. It is a Swiss Made chronograph with a quartz movement. If you google Zodiac watches, this model is still in their current lineup on their website, but you can find good deals on them on eBay as well.


----------



## LilacCords

*Nice Cufflinks LD*

What do you mean about the belt holes? Have you lost a lot of weight since you first acquired the belt?[/quote]



mysharona said:


> I understood the comment to be an implication of weight _gain, _although he still looks rather trim to me!


*Sadly chaps I was referring to weight gain *










*Like the Jacket MS.*


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> This is from yesterday. Rather casual. The undershirt IS a v-neck. you see it due to the camera angle. On the socks, the blue looking stripe is violet and the thin heather looking one at the ankle is lavender like the shirt. Figured I'd clarify.
> Jacket: Miltons clothing cupboard
> Shirt: Joseph Abboud, egyptian cotton
> PS: by Randa, distributed by Belk's and Neiman Marcus (same one can be purchased at each store. It's probably ten bucks less at Belk's)
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: Kenneth Cole
> Socks: Merona for Target
> Shoes: AE
> Rolex Air-King watch


Love that square.


----------



## mysharona

Thanks, G.


----------



## mysharona

Nice tie, Hold!
Is that jacket part of a suit or a stand-alone sport coat?


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


> *Mannix - Your best yet - Love it!*


Thank you!



WouldaShoulda said:


> I used to be young and trim
> 
> Damn You!!


I used to be fat, and I'm definitely enjoying my current state lol 



gnatty8 said:


> I like your coat here, but what is going on with those trousers below the knee? It almost looks like you are wearing knee high boots under there, or are having some serious static cling issues..


Thank you gnatty. I was having a lot of issues that day! The only tan socks I had were fricken knee highs, and my pants kept clinging to them. Those pants hang just fine when I go sockless or wear lower socks. 
I'm ditching the socks next time...no one at my job will ever notice. :devil:


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Nice tie, Hold!
> Is that jacket part of a suit or a stand-alone sport coat?


Thanks. It's a stand-alone jacket. It would have been quite a fun suit if it had been one though.


----------



## gnatty8

Been too busy/travelling to post pictures, here's today:





No, I am not trying to pose, I just find that leaning over like this gets the detail of the tie and shirt without me needed to do an extreme zoom.. :idea:


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Thank you gnatty. I was having a lot of issues that day! The only tan socks I had were fricken knee highs, and my pants kept clinging to them. Those pants hang just fine when I go sockless or wear lower socks.
> I'm ditching the socks next time...no one at my job will ever notice. :devil:


lol, I thought so.. In any case, I really liked that coat,


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Been too busy/travelling to post pictures, here's today:


Beautiful shoes, Gnatty. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
RLPL shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> lol, I thought so.. In any case, I really liked that coat,


Thanks a lot gnatty, means a great deal from you.


----------



## S.Thete

*Perhaps it's just an odd angle,*

but there appears to be something going on with the upper right button on your jacket. Lovely pattern, though!



LD111134 said:


>


----------



## S.Thete

LilacCords said:


> Shoes - Alfred Sargent


Wonderful swans-neck on those! And I'm quite a fan of the pink (not Pink) gingham. I agree with LD that it all would have worked just as well, if not better, sans tie. It's a bit of neither fish nor fowl.


----------



## LD111134

S.Thete said:


> but there appears to be something going on with the upper right button on your jacket. Lovely pattern, though!


The jacket was originally a 6x1 with heavy padding - I had my tailor retailor it to a 6x2 (resetting the buttons so it wouldn't be in a keystone pattern) and creating a button hole to permit buttoning to the middle button; she also removed a lot of the shoulder padding. However, she didn't adjust the inside buttoning, which may account for what you're seeing. I may get the inside buttoning adjusted some day but right now it's now a big priority. :icon_smile_wink:

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> No, I am not trying to pose, I just find that leaning over like this gets the detail of the tie and shirt without me needed to do an extreme zoom.


Nice angle; good for seeing detail, as you say.

Casual today for doing some of my annual mandatory refresher courses. Yawn.


----------



## LD111134

Isaia 3-button SB suit;
RL Polo pocket square;
Sam Hober grenedine silk tie (glowing);
Harvie & Hudson shirt;
J.Jeffrey Taylor cuff links - sterling silver with inset malachite;
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch;
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt;
Light gray socks with charcoal/tan windowpane;
Allen Edmonds "Mora" double monkstraps.


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Isaia 3-button SB suit;
> RL Polo pocket square;
> Sam Hober grenedine silk tie (glowing);
> Harvie & Hudson shirt;
> J.Jeffrey Taylor cuff links - sterling silver with inset malachite;
> Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch;
> Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt;
> Light gray socks with charcoal/tan windowpane;
> Allen Edmonds "Mora" double monkstraps.


LD,

I really like the tie. Love those shoes. I am trying not to look at them because I want to buy the brown as well.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Just curious*



LD111134 said:


>


Was the right front coat panel secured with the inside button? It looks like that was not the case, as the lapel is lying much farther out than the left one, and its angle is much steeper than is the left, coming to the upper button on that side, whereas the other lapel is about 3-4" from the one on its side. That creates a notably asymmetrical effect, with the point of the lapel crossing decidedly to the right of a center line and out of plumb with the shirt collar closure.


----------



## LD111134

Blueboy1938 said:


> Was the right front coat panel secured with the inside button? It looks like that was not the case, as the lapel is lying much farther out than the left one, and its angle is much steeper than is the left, coming to the upper button on that side, whereas the other lapel is about 3-4" from the one on its side. That creates a notably asymmetrical effect, with the point of the lapel crossing decidedly to the right of a center line and out of plumb with the shirt collar closure.


Good eye...as I mentioned upthread, this was originally a 6x1 that I had retailored (realigning the buttons so that they're no longer in a keystone pattern, creating a new buttonhole to button to the middle button and re-rolling the lapel). However, my tailor did not create a new, higher inside buttonhole button, which in all liklihood accounts for the asymmetry. I'm just to lazy to go back to her just to fix this one thing! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

LD111134 said:


> Good eye...as I mentioned upthread, this was originally a 6x1 that I had retailored (realigning the buttons so that they're no longer in a keystone pattern, creating a new buttonhole to button to the middle button and re-rolling the lapel). However, my tailor did not create a new, higher inside buttonhole button, which in all liklihood accounts for the asymmetry. I'm just to lazy to go back to her just to fix this one thing! :icon_smile_big:


Just blame it on the pocket square, that's what I thought the lump was and thought no further of it!!


----------



## LD111134

WouldaShoulda said:


> Just blame it on the pocket square, that's what I thought the lump was and thought no further of it!!


LOL! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Expatriate

I'd figure I'd give this a try. 
This is what I wore today.










As this is my first post here, I'll post my usual "Internet-communication caveat": Constructive criticism always appreciated; snide remarks always ignored.


----------



## gnatty8

I wore this Borrelli shirt today. Not sure how to describe the color, almost a dusty red:



Shoes:



This seems to be the easiest way to capture detail of the collar, tie, and coat all in one pic:


----------



## Pennsy

*Atticus Finch-ing It*

One of my good friends had a garden party this afternoon, so I figured that I would add some Southern flavor. Unfortunately for the shoes, which look dazzling in the sun, it was dusk by the time I got back. They look very dark (almost black) in the fluorescent light indoors (even though they've actually lightened up a bit since buying them), so I had to try to adjust the camera settings on the close up, which, of course, made the scuffs more prominent than they are on the actual shoes. Oh, well, can't have my cake and eat it too. One day I'll get this photography thing right.

Darker image, then lighter one.

2B seersucker suit from BB
White shirt from H&K
Tie from Norton Ditto in Houston, TX
Argyle socks from BB
Burgundy cordovan captoes (& belt) from BB


----------



## Pennsy

LD111134 said:


>


Absolutely love the shirt.


----------



## S.Thete

LD111134 said:


> The jacket was originally a 6x1 with heavy padding - I had my tailor retailor it to a 6x2 (resetting the buttons so it wouldn't be in a keystone pattern) and creating a button hole to permit buttoning to the middle button; she also removed a lot of the shoulder padding. However, she didn't adjust the inside buttoning, which may account for what you're seeing. I may get the inside buttoning adjusted some day but right now it's now a big priority. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Always here to help! Great call on having it redone as a 6x2; I'll never understand the x1. I do think the button under your breast pocket is still in keystone configuration, FWIW.

In other news, quite envious of the AE Moras, as I haven't seen a better looking double monk. :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant

92 degrees
92 humidity
Looong day at work... and camera getting about 1 good pic out of 3 :eh: so here is wrinkly me...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Boucheron cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gnatty8

kitonbrioni said:


> Diesel jacket
> Lorenzini shirt
> Kiton pant
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> Boucheron cologne
> Piaget watch


KB, those are interesting denim trousers..


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> 92 degrees
> 92 humidity
> Looong day at work... and camera getting about 1 good pic out of 3 :eh: so here is wrinkly me...


Beautiful Minnesota, ja? Love the shoes - are those bespoke Cleverleys?


----------



## mysharona

There's that Zegna again. Absolutely love it.


----------



## LilacCords

*Nice jacket Gnatty.*

*Pennsy - I really love the Tie/Suit/Shirt/cuff links combination, belt and shoes just kill the look though I'm afraid. Try some white shoes with it or perhaps light brown suede brogues would fit the bill?*


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

Suit - 3PC Navy Super 130's sharkskin black horn buttons
Shirt - Own label
Tie - Vintage Hermes
Shoes - Church black brogues
Cuff-links - Thomas Pink


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Beautiful Minnesota, ja? Love the shoes - are those bespoke Cleverleys?


Martegani.


----------



## Zon Jr.

The Expatriate said:


> I'd figure I'd give this a try.
> This is what I wore today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As this is my first post here, I'll post my usual "Internet-communication caveat": Constructive criticism always ignored; snide remarks always appreciated.


Excellent outfit, sir! The hat adds a touch of joi de vivre most appreciated in these dog days of August, and a lightness of spirit not lately seen in these formus. Very urban, yet relaxed and elegantly informal---saddle shoes! Superb job, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> There's that Zegna again. Absolutely love it.


Wow, good memory, I don't think I've worn this guy in months!! What's your secret, Brain Age?


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Suit - 3PC Navy Super 130's sharkskin black horn buttons
> Shirt - Own label
> Tie - Vintage Hermes
> Shoes - Church black brogues
> Cuff-links - Thomas Pink


Very, very elegant LilacCords. The tie is the crowning achievement. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

*My Birthday Suit*

I turned 23 yesterday, and my uncle and Godfather invited me and my family up to Pelham Manor, NY and the New York Athletic Club for a day at the pool and then back to their house for some dinner. It was a beautiful day, unfortunately it rained for most of it!

At the NYAC looking out onto the Long Island Sound
















JCrew Hat
JCrew Polo
Etro Swim Trunks
Rocketdog Shoes

I'm too big for the slide...









At least mommy and baby got some pool time...










The dinner attire:








Incotex Chino-Linos
JCrew Gingham Shirt
PoloRL White Bucks

All in all I had a wonderful day,









(on her, PRL Dress & Pink Crocs)

if only I could stay 23 forever.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

*Black DB blazer and cobalt blue trousers today...*


Chester Barrie 6x2 DB black blazer;
Bloomingdale's paisley pocket square;
Woven silk tie of unknown provenance;
Thin Red Line spread collar shirt with double-cuffs;
Brooks Brothers silk knots;
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch;
Coach black calfskin belt;
Zanella wool odd trousers;
Gold Toe cotton/acrylic socks; and
Alden calfskin kiltie full-brogue loafers.


----------



## LilacCords

The dinner attire:









*Sounds like a great day Robert - Loving the yellow strides. Are those your two hounds?*










*Nice Jacket LD - The Db suits you - not sure about the tie and pocket Sq. combination though...*


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


> The dinner attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a great day Robert - Loving the yellow strides. Are those your two hounds?*


Yup, Lucrezia (Lulu is our beagle) and Reilly is our mutt. Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

Bespoke Seersucker Jacket by Ercole
Square by BB
Shirt by JCrew
Belt by Atelier F&B Geneve
Shoes by Converse for JV


----------



## Mariuslt

Some days ago. . . someone will maybe recognize it



oh, and never mind the people in the background; it's taken straight from Facebook, and I didn't want to go trough the hassle by editing and uploading it again


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> The dinner attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice Jacket LD - The Db suits you - not sure about the tie and pocket Sq. combination though...*


Yeah, maybe I'm trying to be too clever by half!


----------



## gnatty8

Navy hopsack today.


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice pants Gnat-

Happy birthday Rob!


----------



## Mannix

gnatty8 said:


> Navy hopsack today.


Very nice gnatty. I especially like the tie and pants (which mess with my screen and then inturn mess with me). Provenance on the tie please. Great detail stance as of late...it's very...um...interesting. :aportnoy: If I were your neighbor I would definitely inquire about this one especially. lol


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


> Bespoke Seersucker Jacket by Ercole
> Square by BB
> Shirt by JCrew
> Belt by Atelier F&B Geneve
> Shoes by Converse for JV


The jacket turned out quite nicely! Did you ever establish whether it really was lopsided or not?


----------



## russbheez

rgrossicone said:


> Bespoke Seersucker Jacket by Ercole
> Square by BB
> Shirt by JCrew
> Belt by Atelier F&B Geneve
> Shoes by Converse for JV


Nice, I like the JPs different color but works well with the outfit. I am a true sneaker fanatic, but the JP's don't look as well in a 13.


----------



## russbheez

gnatty8 said:


> Navy hopsack today.


beautiful rolled 3 button!!


----------



## The Expatriate

Thank you for the kind comments Zon Jr.
The hat was a birthday gift from my wife, and I had to wait through a very cold and rainy Spring and early Summer to finally get a chance to wear it!


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

Fine day in London today, I'm having one of those I know I shouldn't but I'm going to anyway days....see footwear!

Jacket - Navy linen/silk/wool mix patch pockets MOP buttons - Own label
Shirt - White 3 btn band own label
Jeans - faded 501s
Belt - vintage gucci
PS - Neiman Marcus
Socks - Uni Qlo
Shoes - Vintage Gucci

Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## LilacCords

*Like it.*

*Nice trousers Gnatty.*



rgrossicone said:


> *Like the converse with the shirt nice match Robert.*


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


>


I like this, it looks good on you. Nice collar roll, though I can't tell if it's a button down collar or not.


----------



## LD111134

*The weather is quite pleasant now but the temperature is going to rise precipitously in the afternoon...*


Hickey-Freeman nailhead 2-button SB suit with side vents;
Barbara Blank silk pocket sqare;
Canali textured silk tie;
T.M. Lewin cutaway collar shirt;
Brooks Brothers sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset ceramic tartan design;
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic;
Mark Shale calfskin belt in British tan;
Jos. A. Bank cotton socks; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company captoe bluchers/derbies.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Mariuslt said:


> Some days ago. . . someone will maybe recognize it
> 
> oh, and never mind the people in the background; it's taken straight from Facebook, and I didn't want to go trough the hassle by editing and uploading it again


Consider the Trad forum.


----------



## sltimmer

LilacCords said:


> Fine day in London today, I'm having one of those I know I shouldn't but I'm going to anyway days....see footwear!


*I actually think the shoes look fine. The white of the shoes play off the white of the shirt and pocket square, and since the jeans make it more casual, I think it all works. Casual, yet classy all at the same time.*


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Wow, good memory, I don't think I've worn this guy in months!! What's your secret, Brain Age?


When it comes to clothes, and I see something I like, it's committed.
That's about it. Ask my wife about when it comes to something she told me 2 days ago!


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket by Oscar de la Renta (silk)
Shirt by Polo Ralph Lauren
tie: vintage YSL
creme silk PS
T&Co. tiebar
Belt by J. Crew
Trousers (custom) by Astor & Black
Socks by T Harris London
Shoes by Ralph Lauren
watch by Rolex


----------



## Mariuslt

Reds & Tops said:


> Consider the Trad forum.


I haven't really thought about that. . . is it so much trad?


----------



## David Reeves

*Cobra Commander*

I am not trying to look tough here just squinting!

Bespoke suit and Shirt on label, Drakes Tie, Cand J Chelsea Boots.

The inspiration for this suit came from a very unusual place. With all the fuss about the terrible GI Joe film I started thinking about some of the toys I played with as a boy and gleamed some good inspiration. The suit was inspired by the one and only Cobra Commander!










Well I always have my sights on world Domination!


----------



## mysharona

^^^^^Who makes the fabric and what (if any) is the color description? I am looking for a not-quite-so navy blue fabric for a new suit.


----------



## David Reeves

Dormeuil, or rather they did I bought the last 4 yards.

Its a Cobalt Blue. They have a similar colour in Mohair Tonik. I think its a better cloth actually.



mysharona said:


> ^^^^^Who makes the fabric and what (if any) is the color description? I am looking for a not-quite-so navy blue fabric for a new suit.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Good to see a Manc wearig blue!*

Here's my rendition:

very psyched to get going tomorrow...but knowing my boys we may be in the Championship this time next year...










Glad we switched to Umbro this year, look at the crap fit on this...one sleeve longer than the other...yech


----------



## Blueboy1938

*On the way to Dinner at Eight*

JAB frost white cashmere blend grosgrain peaked lapel.
JAB grosgrain stripe trousers.
JAB grosgrain waistcoat.
Bill Blass shirt with pleats continuous to tail.
No-name grosgrain tie.
KC onyx and gold studs and links.
Grosgrain Club Room braces.
Ferragamo grosgrain topped slip ons.
Yema blue-face watch.


----------



## gnatty8

Friday at last:



Tie and stuff:


----------



## Cary Grant

David Reeves said:


> Dormeuil, or rather they did I bought the last 4 yards.
> 
> Its a Cobalt Blue. They have a similar colour in Mohair Tonik. I think its a better cloth actually.


I know that Tonik- it's quite nice (at quite a price, too  )

As I said at SF: GREAT blue


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> JAB frost white cashmere blend grosgrain peaked lapel.


Appreciate the DJ appearance but that coat is rather oversized, yes??


----------



## Cary Grant

Also a Friday suit day...

The new Howard Yount Parker knit

Filching the G-NAT pose Cleverleys

Throwing some light on the subject

New Behar MTM


----------



## gnatty8

Mannix said:


> Very nice gnatty. I especially like the tie and pants (which mess with my screen and then inturn mess with me). Provenance on the tie please. Great detail stance as of late...it's very...um...interesting. :aportnoy: If I were your neighbor I would definitely inquire about this one especially. lol


Tie is Polo RL.

My neighbors already think I am.. unusual..



mysharona said:


> When it comes to clothes, and I see something I like, it's committed.
> That's about it. Ask my wife about when it comes to something she told me 2 days ago!


lol, sounds familiar..



Cary Grant said:


> Also a Friday suit day...
> 
> The new Howard Yount Parker knit


very nice tie, I love the colors..


----------



## Srynerson

David Reeves said:


> The inspiration for this suit came from a very unusual place. With all the fuss about the terrible GI Joe film I started thinking about some of the toys I played with as a boy and gleamed some good inspiration. The suit was inspired by the one and only Cobra Commander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always have my sights on world Domination!


Love the suit! :icon_smile: And the setting/pose makes it look like a still from a music video. :aportnoy: Have you considered accessorizing it with a black and red cape from Sesena? (Probably need a third party to do the gold embroidered cobra-head epaulets though.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Srynerson

David Reeves said:


> mysharona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^Who makes the fabric and what (if any) is the color description? I am looking for a not-quite-so navy blue fabric for a new suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Dormeuil, or rather they did I bought the last 4 yards.
> 
> Its a Cobalt Blue. They have a similar colour in Mohair Tonik. I think its a better cloth actually.
Click to expand...

I'll respectfully suggest that if the Dormeuil fabrics aren't available, Holland & Sherry has some fabrics in similar colors.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> very nice tie, I love the colors..


Thanks G- prolly would have worked with your suit today.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks G- prolly would have worked with your suit today.


I would have wouldn't it? PM me for a trade in 6 months, lol


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Also a Friday suit day...
> 
> The new Howard Yount Parker knit
> 
> Filching the G-NAT pose Cleverleys
> 
> Throwing some light on the subject
> 
> New Behar MTM


Great looks, especially the Cleverleys. Spot on, big fella.


----------



## LD111134

Blueboy1938 said:


> JAB frost white cashmere blend grosgrain peaked lapel.
> JAB grosgrain stripe trousers.
> JAB grosgrain waistcoat.
> Bill Blass shirt with pleats continuous to tail.
> No-name grosgrain tie.
> KC onyx and gold studs and links.
> Grosgrain Club Room braces.
> Ferragamo grosgrain topped slip ons.
> Yema blue-face watch.


Off to a Hollywood premiere, Blueboy? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> Here's my rendition:
> 
> very psyched to get going tomorrow...but knowing my boys we may be in the Championship this time next year...
> 
> Glad we switched to Umbro this year, look at the crap fit on this...one sleeve longer than the other...yech


Man City? Go Gooners! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Great looks, especially the Cleverleys. Spot on, big fella.


Thanks


----------



## Mr. Moo

Southwick blazer
Burberry shirt
Neil Martin tie
Altea square
Express pants
Martin Dingman belt
John Lobb shoes


----------



## LD111134

Mr. Moo said:


> Southwick blazer
> Burberry shirt
> Neil Martin tie
> Altea square
> Express pants
> Martin Dingman belt
> John Lobb shoes


I like the blazer/shirt/tie combination. Very cool, Moo!


----------



## LilacCords

Mannix said:


> I like this, it looks good on you. Nice collar roll, though I can't tell if it's a button down collar or not.


*Thanks Mannix - No bd collar for me - can't stand them!*









Nice tie MS.



David Reeves said:


> *Great suit David - The DB works on you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An abysmal post Robert :icon_smile_wink: - Liverpool all the way. Watch Torres this season! Did you hear about the poster put up by Man City regarding Tevez? It was huge and said "Welcome to Manchester" Love it.*
> 
> *Very smart.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr Moo - Those colours are great!*


----------



## balder

LilacCords said:


> *Thanks Mannix - No bd collar for me - can't stand them!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tie MS.
> 
> 
> 
> David Reeves said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Great suit David - The DB works on you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An abysmal post Robert :icon_smile_wink: - Liverpool all the way. Watch Torres this season! Did you hear about the poster put up by Man City regarding Tevez? It was huge and said "Welcome to Manchester" Love it.*
> 
> *Very smart.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr Moo - Those colours are great!*
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for Liverpool Robert!
Click to expand...


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


> * Did you hear about the poster put up by Man City regarding Tevez? It was huge and said "Welcome to Manchester" Love it!*


What I love the most about that is how much it got to "Sir" Alex. Brilliant!


----------



## S.Thete

Is that the Borelli 7-fold, Gnatty?


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Magnifique!


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Shirt and Trousers: Brooks Bros
Tie: Calvin Klein
Tiebar: Tiffany
Belt: Trafalgar, lizard
Socks: Merona
Watch: Zodiac
Shoes: vintage Bostonians (yeah, they need a shine. I also need a shave and some Clear Eyes, too!)


----------



## Mannix

Excuse the odd face...I'm nursing myself back to health because I have a got dam sinus infection and I'm still not feeling up to snuff.


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


Like the pattern on the shirt here. Is that an orange or red windowpane?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Yes, unfortunately*



Cary Grant said:


> Appreciate the DJ appearance but that coat is rather oversized, yes??


About 15 pounds worth. Of course, I rather like not weighing that much, but now, I guess I'll have to plunk for alteration


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Like the pattern on the shirt here. Is that an orange or red windowpane?


It's a red-orange, I do believe, with a yellow-orange stripe in between. I love the pattern myself, but I think one of the things I like about it the most is that even when wearing it and staring straight at it I really can't tell you what color it is! And it's pretty.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> About 15 pounds worth. Of course, I rather like not weighing that much, but now, I guess I'll have to plunk for alteration


Good for you on the weight loss! Though the shoulders look big too, which 15lbs probably doesn't account for.


----------



## JDMills

My sharona, those shoes are simply fantastic and I love the socks you paired with them, great combination overall! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Zegna pocket-square
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
JL slip-ons
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gman-17

+1 for Liverpool Robert![/quote]

Gentlemen,

The rumors of Manchester United's death are overblown. 2nds and 3rds for you and you'll like it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17

David Reeves said:


> I am not trying to look tough here just squinting!
> 
> Bespoke suit and Shirt on label, Drakes Tie, Cand J Chelsea Boots.
> 
> The inspiration for this suit came from a very unusual place. With all the fuss about the terrible GI Joe film I started thinking about some of the toys I played with as a boy and gleamed some good inspiration. The suit was inspired by the one and only Cobra Commander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always have my sights on world Domination!


David,

This is very nice. Someday!!


----------



## Cary Grant

Out & about and dodging the rain drops.



Trou's hiked up


----------



## LD111134

I like the glasses, CG. Combined with the hat, it's a very funky look.


----------



## LD111134

gman-17 said:


> +1 for Liverpool Robert!
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> The rumors of Manchester United's death are overblown. 2nds and 3rds for you and you'll like it.:icon_smile_big:


Man U? We may have to rethink this meet-up thing... LOL!

Got myself some Wayfarer-style Persol shades to replace the sport-style Ray Bans that I lost...what great sunglasses!


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Man U? We may have to rethink this meet-up thing... LOL!
> 
> Got myself some Wayfarer-style Persol shades to replace the sport-style Ray Bans that I lost...what great sunglasses!


Red Devils, mate!!

I got my first Persols a few weeks ago--very nice. Love them.


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant, you look awesome in hats!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Like the hat, but . . .*

. . . the shoulder seams of the shirt are a bit "off the shoulder" IMO, and the shirt's quite baggy, even for a casual "lived-in" look.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . the shoulder seams of the shirt are a bit "off the shoulder" IMO, and the shirt's quite baggy, even for a casual "lived-in" look.


It's a very unstructured linen. Ever try finding a trim linen, long-sleeve shirt with 36" sleeves for guy 6/2"? I don't think they exist in the US lol. This is no baggier than average. In fact it's quite a bit slimmer than , say Polo, Lands End etc...



LD111134 said:


> Man U? We may have to rethink this meet-up thing... LOL!
> 
> Got myself some Wayfarer-style Persol shades to replace the sport-style Ray Bans that I lost...what great sunglasses!





Mannix said:


> Cary Grant, you look awesome in hats!


Cheers guys!


----------



## Cruiser

Today (yesterday) was my day to volunteer my services to the local County Fair. I was assigned to the gate at the horse arena; however, during my tour of duty today they were having a mule pulling contest. I gather even my most vocal detractors will at least say I was appropriately dressed for a mule pull. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## JDMills

David Reeves said:


> I am not trying to look tough here just squinting!
> 
> Bespoke suit and Shirt on label, Drakes Tie, Cand J Chelsea Boots.
> 
> The inspiration for this suit came from a very unusual place. With all the fuss about the terrible GI Joe film I started thinking about some of the toys I played with as a boy and gleamed some good inspiration. The suit was inspired by the one and only Cobra Commander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always have my sights on world Domination!


I must say the colour is fantastic, I don't know many people who wear such a vivid blue, I salute you :icon_smile_big:

P.S. Good luck with the world domination


----------



## mysharona

JDMills said:


> My sharona, those shoes are simply fantastic and I love the socks you paired with them, great combination overall! :icon_smile_big:


Thank you very much.


----------



## Preu Pummel

YOW! What an incredible suit!

For older guys, you smack of a swank, upper tier, airline employee circa 50's-80's. Contemporarily, you just look awesome: younger folks probably wouldn't associate you with airlines. The power of the white shirt and pocket square is proven tasteful and minimal. Your photos are excellent as well.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## mysharona

Today:
Kuppenheimer jacket
Brooks Bros Shirt
Randa PS
Zechbauer tie
J. Crew Belt
Gap Jeans
T. Harris London socks
Ck suede wingtips
Duboule watch


----------



## Holdfast

David Reeves said:


> The suit was inspired by the one and only Cobra Commander!


Major respect! :aportnoy:

Pics from the last couple of days:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Armani tie
MD belt
Gucci shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
Zegna socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## LD111134

Jack Victor 3-button SB suit with side vents (thinking about getting this "refreshed" by re-rolling the lapels and taking out shoulder padding);
Silk pocket square puchased at the Chicago Antiques Market - unknown Italian maker;
Sam Hober tie;
Charles Tyrwhitt cutaway collar shirt;
Artisan-made sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with ceramic inset - purchased at the Old Town Art Fair in Chicago;
Breitling stainless steel Colt Automatic watch;
Coach black calfskin belt;
Jos. A. Bank cotton/acrylic socks - navy with cobalt blue/red lattice design; and
Allen Edmonds Park Avenues.


----------



## LilacCords

thunderw21 said:


> *Thunder21 - I don't normally comment on your pictures because they are soooo far from my tastes but I have to say this is a great photograph. The outfit is very sharp also.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MS - Not sure the tie and PS works - like the jeans with the Jacket though....:icon_smile:*
> 
> *Your shoes are immaculate Holdfast.*


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Evening appointment with a client at his home this evening so opting for something which you wouldn't wear in the office....

Jacket - White linen 1/2 lined Grey MOP buttons patch pockets - own label
Shirt - Black silk/cotton mix - own label
Trousers - Black super 130's wool - own label
PS - TM Lewin
Shoes - Black Patent leather - French Connection
Cufflinks - Sterling Silver Ovals engraved with initials


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *MS - Not sure the tie and PS works - like the jeans with the Jacket though....:icon_smile:*


It does, but I respect your opinion! I think the flash lightened the square a good bit. There is lavender around the flowers in the PS that match the stripes of the shirt, and the yellows and blues match the tie. The lime green of the square is a little brighter than the green of the tie, but this, of course was planned. You look sharp today! I'm usually not fondd of black shirts with white jackets... a little too "principal Vernon" from The Breakfast Club for my taste, but with your complexion you wear it quite well.


----------



## mysharona

Colors pay homage to fall, which I await eagerly!
Today:
3-2 sack blazer by Southwick
Shirt by Oscar de la Renta
Vintage tie by Wilson's Men's Stores
Tiffany tiebar
PS by Ferragamo
Belt by J. Crew
Chinos by Dockers
Socks by Old Navy
Loafers by Geox
Watch by Zodiac


----------



## video2

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni suit
> Brioni pocket-square
> Armani tie
> MD belt
> Gucci shirt
> Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
> Zegna socks
> Kiton bluchers
> Creed cologne
> Piaget watch


I never knew the Kiton suit can look so bad.


----------



## rkipperman

David Reeves said:


> I am not trying to look tough here just squinting!
> 
> Bespoke suit and Shirt on label, Drakes Tie, Cand J Chelsea Boots.
> 
> The inspiration for this suit came from a very unusual place. With all the fuss about the terrible GI Joe film I started thinking about some of the toys I played with as a boy and gleamed some good inspiration. The suit was inspired by the one and only Cobra Commander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always have my sights on world Domination!


Nice! - looks even better in person.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Precautions*



thunderw21 said:


>


Any chance those coat sleeves could be lengthened a bit?



LilacCords said:


>


Here's an object lesson in why it is so important to exercise caution regarding what will be worn under a white garment. Had the coat been fully lined, it would not have been such a problem to wear charcoal underneath. As it is, the structural elements show up against a great dark swath down the back.

One can, of course, playfully underpin a white garment with some droll color by design, but "backing into it" like this isn't pretty, IMO.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Query for David Reeves*

That's a really sharp DB. I especially like the closer placement of the top coat buttons. Is there any chance that you will consider biting the bullet and making them all work, which would entail lining up the top buttons vertically?


----------



## Tonyp

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Evening appointment with a client at his home this evening so opting for something which you wouldn't wear in the office....
> 
> Jacket - White linen 1/2 lined Grey MOP buttons patch pockets - own label
> Shirt - Black silk/cotton mix - own label
> Trousers - Black super 130's wool - own label
> PS - TM Lewin
> Shoes - Black Patent leather - French Connection
> Cufflinks - Sterling Silver Ovals engraved with initials


Not to my liking. I would never wear a shirt with 3 button closure at the top. This looks so 1970's disco.


----------



## alex87tkd

Tonyp said:


> Not to my liking. I would never wear a shirt with 3 button closure at the top. This looks so 1970's disco.


I think you owe the 70's an apology.

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## alex87tkd

Holdfast, David Reeves both fantastically well dressed as always.


----------



## mysharona

mysharona said:


> I'm usually not fond of black shirts with white jackets... *a little too "principal Vernon" from The Breakfast Club for my taste*, but with your complexion you wear it quite well.


Either that or Barry Manilow... I can't decide whom.


----------



## Cary Grant

*Lilac-* sometimes I am slow on the uptake... when you say "own label" - are you a tailor?

Wondering what's going on on the back of you jacket with the excess/ripples?

*Thunder-* I think it's been mentioned before as Blue mentions above, but those sleeves are a bit of a deal breaker- perhaps there's enough material to baste an extra bit of lining so you can gain some length?

*David-* Loving that blue more each time I see it.

*MySharona-* that's a very unsack-ish sack  Nice fit.

*Holdfast-* clean look as always.

*LD-* love the links

And here I am today.

He's gone man, real gone.


----------



## alex87tkd

^^ Fine photographs, very nice to see.


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> *MySharona-* that's a very unsack-ish sack  nice fit


Thanks a lot!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bermuda

blue RL interlock polo (the most comfortable ever)
blue/grey and white striped Nautica seersucker pants
brown leather Sperry topsiders
Fossil watch


----------



## Srynerson

A+ Holdfast! :aportnoy: Everything works flawlessly, IMHO. Who is the suit by?


----------



## LilacCords

*MySharona - Nice colours.*

Here's an object lesson in why it is so important to exercise caution regarding what will be worn under a white garment. Had the coat been fully lined, it would not have been such a problem to wear charcoal underneath. As it is, the structural elements show up against a great dark swath down the back.

One can, of course, playfully underpin a white garment with some droll color by design, but "backing into it" like this isn't pretty, IMO.[/quote]



Tonyp said:


> Not to my liking. I would never wear a shirt with 3 button closure at the top. This looks so 1970's disco.





alex87tkd said:


> I think you owe the 70's an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> mysharona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or Barry Manilow... I can't decide whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lilac-* sometimes I am slow on the uptake... when you say "own label" - are you a tailor?
> 
> Wondering what's going on on the back of you jacket with the excess/ripples?
> 
> *Some interesting observations Gents..... and sadly I have to agree with them  I was thinking (With hindsight) more John Travolta non?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cary - I have my own tailoring business, although I just do the designing my workshop does the hard part.*
> 
> *Ref. ripples on the back of the jacket - ?? Hmmm not sure what you're on about actually, being linen it does tend to crease somewhat.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

You'll all be glad to hear that I've recovered from my dose of Saturday night fever :icon_smile_wink:

It's a great day here in London so I've gone for something suited to summer days.

Jacket - Green silk/wool/linen mix - own label
Shirt - White Herringbone - own label
Trouser - Pink cotton - own label
Tie - Lily Pulitzer via Palm Beach
Belt - White leather
Shoes - Alfred Sargent
PS - Neiman Marcus


----------



## LD111134

*Loving my new Peal & Company monkstraps!*


Paul Stuart 1/2 lined 3-button SB suit with side vents;
Carrot & Gibbs silk pocket square;
Paul Frederick repp tie;
Harvie & Hudson spread collar herringbone-pattern shirt;
Dimos Jewelers (Athens, Greece) sterling silver cufflinks with inset lapis lazuli;
Stuhrling Original tank watch;
Mark Shale calfskin belt in British tan;
Generic light blue cotton socks; and
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company full brogue monkstraps (purchased yesterday at the local warehouse sale  ).


----------



## mysharona

Lilac: Nice look today. I like the pastels.

Today: 
Shirt: Barney's NY
Tie: vintage Austin Reed
Tiebar: T&Co.
Belt: Hermes
Trousers: Dockers city chinos
Shoes: AE Kingswood
Watch: Arkitekt chronograph by Fossil


----------



## Holdfast

Srynerson said:


> A+ Holdfast! :aportnoy: Everything works flawlessly, IMHO. Who is the suit by?


Thank you! RLPL.



LilacCords said:


> Jacket - Green silk/wool/linen mix - own label


Love this jacket.

Sunny day, and feeling strangely transatlantic...


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> *Great shoes LD - Also like the shirt/tie/PS combo - very sharp cufflinks too.*
> 
> *MySharona - Those cityfit Dockers are great I bought a pair in every colour when I was last in the states $20 a pair and they're chinos which actually fit!!!*
> 
> *Holdfast - I think this is my favourite outfit of yours - the choice of the purple ps is perfect - As is the blazer - I've got a feeling a plain navy Jacket with white buttons in on the LilacCords horizon:icon_smile_big:*


----------



## David Reeves

Very cool, very new Wave. I LIKE IT!:icon_smile_big:



LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> You'll all be glad to hear that I've recovered from my dose of Saturday night fever :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> It's a great day here in London so I've gone for something suited to summer days.
> 
> Jacket - Green silk/wool/linen mix - own label
> Shirt - White Herringbone - own label
> Trouser - Pink cotton - own label
> Tie - Lily Pulitzer via Palm Beach
> Belt - White leather
> Shoes - Alfred Sargent
> PS - Neiman Marcus


----------



## David Reeves

An older picture I uploaded on Flickr a while back here.....I know lazy, but I can assure you I am wearing this today.

Cotton (Loro Piana) MTM Puppy Tooth Jacket: Own Label
White shirt: Own Label
Black Silk Knitted Tie: Drakes
Tie Bar: Dunhill
Pocket Square Irish Linen: Gieves and hawkes
Trousers:MTM Own Label made from Dormeuil Amadeus
Shoesrada


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

Quite a heavy jacket for summer but I do rather love it.

Blazer and formal shirt, both by Gieves and Hawkes
Tie by Dunhill
Silk scarf anonymous
Jeans by DKNY Jeans
Shoes by TopMan


----------



## rkipperman

David Reeves said:


> An older picture I uploaded on Flickr a while back here.....I know lazy, but I can assure you I am wearing this today.
> 
> Cotton (Loro Piana) MTM Puppy Tooth Jacket: Own Label
> White shirt: Own Label
> Black Silk Knitted Tie: Drakes
> Tie Bar: Dunhill
> Pocket Square Irish Linen: Gieves and hawkes
> Trousers:MTM Own Label made from Dormeuil Amadeus
> Shoesrada


Love the scenery :icon_smile_big: Seriously, well done.


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *MySharona - Those cityfit Dockers are great I bought a pair in every colour when I was last in the states $20 a pair and they're chinos which actually fit!!!*


I concur!


----------



## RobSweet

LilacCords said:


> LD111134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Holdfast - I think this is my favourite outfit of yours - the choice of the purple ps is perfect - As is the blazer.*
> 
> 
> 
> I concur! Holdfast I am always highly impressed by the level of sartorial elegance you display but there is just something about this ensemble that is just a cut above. The spectators really bring something to the outfit and make me want a pair even more.
> 
> Rob.
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
KS belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## LD111134

RobSweet said:


> LilacCords said:
> 
> 
> 
> I concur! Holdfast I am always highly impressed by the level of sartorial elegance you display but there is just something about this ensemble that is just a cut above. The spectators really bring something to the outfit and make me want a pair even more.
> 
> Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, LilacCords posted this comment but I certainly concur.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonyp

LilacCords said:


> *MySharona - Nice colours.*
> 
> Here's an object lesson in why it is so important to exercise caution regarding what will be worn under a white garment. Had the coat been fully lined, it would not have been such a problem to wear charcoal underneath. As it is, the structural elements show up against a great dark swath down the back.
> 
> One can, of course, playfully underpin a white garment with some droll color by design, but "backing into it" like this isn't pretty, IMO.





alex87tkd said:


> I think you owe the 70's an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> mysharona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or Barry Manilow... I can't decide whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lilac-* sometimes I am slow on the uptake... when you say "own label" - are you a tailor?
> 
> Wondering what's going on on the back of you jacket with the excess/ripples?
> 
> *Some interesting observations Gents..... and sadly I have to agree with them  I was thinking (With hindsight) more John Travolta non?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cary - I have my own tailoring business, although I just do the designing my workshop does the hard part.*
> 
> *Ref. ripples on the back of the jacket - ?? Hmmm not sure what you're on about actually, being linen it does tend to crease somewhat.......*
> 
> 
> 
> I would not put Barry Manilow in the sartorial class of 2009. As an entertainer he is fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tonyp

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> You'll all be glad to hear that I've recovered from my dose of Saturday night fever :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> It's a great day here in London so I've gone for something suited to summer days.
> 
> Jacket - Green silk/wool/linen mix - own label
> Shirt - White Herringbone - own label
> Trouser - Pink cotton - own label
> Tie - Lily Pulitzer via Palm Beach
> Belt - White leather
> Shoes - Alfred Sargent
> PS - Neiman Marcus


I like this outfit much better. Jacket is very nice. Not sure about the 5 buttons on the sleeve. I like the working buttonholes. Not everyone can pull of pink trousers. The shoes are nice. I prefer some punching or broguing but they are nice.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Thank you! RLPL.
> 
> Love this jacket.
> 
> Sunny day, and feeling strangely transatlantic...


Is that a trimmer jacket on you? Looks great- my navy with MOP buttons is almost done.


----------



## Cary Grant

Linen jacket, seersucker, full-legged trou, martegani dbl monks... shirt by individualized and wrinkles (it's sprezzatura... really) courtesy of a long day with nose in the budget books... 

Frames by Paul Smith, PS vintage Tammis Keefe...

And the rest of the pics:

^^^ missing because I really need a new camera :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Cary Grant

Lilac- here's what I was referring to:

EDIT: My image host isn't working at the moment
I was referring the the upper back. Could be that you have your shoulders back and that it is, in part., the linen.

EDIT2: trying pic again...


----------



## LilacCords

Cary Grant said:


> Lilac- here's what I was referring to:
> 
> EDIT: My image host isn't working at the moment
> I was referring the the upper back. Could be that you have your shoulders back and that it is, in part., the linen.
> 
> EDIT2: trying pic again...
> 
> *Crikey! If I'd known the Jacket had bloody great red lines all over it I'd have sent it back to the workshop pronto!! Great observation Cary.*


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


> *Crikey! If I'd known the Jacket had bloody great red lines all over it I'd have sent it back to the workshop pronto!! Great observation Cary.*


lol, well played..


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> lol, well played..


Indeed. I got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket (custom), by Astor and Black
Shirt: Nautica
PS: inside of jacket pocket, made from suit lining
Belt: my newly beloved J.Crew belt
Trousers and Suede driving mocs by Banana Republic
Watch by Omega


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the kind words about yesterday's looks, guys. A couple of shots in the open air today since I had a bit of time. Talking of time, this shirt's cuff is too tight to comfortably put a watch on underneath, so I was forced to take lessons from the Italians in how to solve this problem. Not really my thing, to be honest, but needs must, etc, etc...


----------



## mysharona

Great look, Hold!


----------



## mysharona

Oh, guys... I must share. I don't know how many of you have ever checked out the blog of banned AAAC member "Film Noir Buff", but there is a forum on his page that seems to consist of a panel of losers who sit around and make stabs at what people posting across the web are wearing on any given day. Many of us have been featured, and I suppose that if I were banned from AAAC (and I were in 2nd grade) I'd probably decide to sit around make fun of those who were actually gentlemen myself .ic12337:
Anyway, my crowning achievement for the day is that I have been dubbed "one of the creepiest andy-ites" by one of these esteemed forumites. Receiving a title like that from someone who hides behind an avatar and makes fun of others really means a lot to me. Referenced below is the post:

He is definitely one of the creepiest Andy-ites. We will see him in the news one day, I'm sure. One day he posted pics of himself using his bathroom mirror. Someone commented on the half-empty bottle of beer on the counter. He said that it was his day off, his wife was working, his kid was in day care, and he was home alone.

The bathroom.

One of my favorite places to drink when I'm alone.

But you're never really alone when you can take pictures of yourself all day all dressed up for other igents.
_Last edited by Popeye Doyle (2009-08-07 15:41:36)_

(Just to clear things up, I had a beer with my late lunch and had carried the bottle into the downstairs hall bathroom with me when, yes, I was photographing myself for you "igents." I then left the house and landed 2 new accounts with my side job at a startup marketing firm). Anyway, I thought you guys would want to know that having been awarded the title of "creepy" from these esteemed [expletive deleted], life is so much better!


----------



## upr_crust

*Obviously there are people out there . . .*

. . . with too much time on their hands.

Thank you, sharona, for sharing this amusingly grotesque story. It is highly bizarre to think that there is someone (or more than one someone) who has nothing better to do than to make acid commentary on the postings on this thread in this forum.

This only poses the question whether it is better to have been verbally trashed by this individual, or not. Would it be a badge of honour to have been hoisted on this imbecile's petard, or a mark of shame that one's attire or one's postings were of such little consequence that they were not worthy of "satire"?

Indifference is the only sane position to take with someone like that - one should take such ravings as seriously as the critique of a homeless person.



mysharona said:


> Oh, guys... I must share. I don't know how many of you have ever checked out the blog of banned AAAC member "Film Noir Buff", but there is a forum on his page that seems to consist of a panel of losers who sit around and make stabs at what people posting across the web are wearing on any given day. Many of us have been featured, and I suppose that if I were banned from AAAC (and I were in 2nd grade) I'd probably decide to sit around make fun of those who were actually gentlemen myself .ic12337:
> Anyway, my crowning achievement for the day is that I have been dubbed "one of the creepiest andy-ites" by one of these esteemed forumites. Receiving a title like that from someone who hides behind an avatar and makes fun of others really means a lot to me. Referenced below is the post:
> 
> He is definitely one of the creepiest Andy-ites. We will see him in the news one day, I'm sure. One day he posted pics of himself using his bathroom mirror. Someone commented on the half-empty bottle of beer on the counter. He said that it was his day off, his wife was working, his kid was in day care, and he was home alone.
> 
> The bathroom.
> 
> One of my favorite places to drink when I'm alone.
> 
> But you're never really alone when you can take pictures of yourself all day all dressed up for other igents.
> _Last edited by Popeye Doyle (2009-08-07 15:41:36)_
> 
> (Just to clear things up, I had a beer with my late lunch and had carried the bottle into the downstairs hall bathroom with me when, yes, I was photographing myself for you "igents"). Anyway, I thought you guys would want to know that having been awarded the title of "creepy" from these esteemed [expletive deleted], life is so much better!


----------



## Jovan

Nothing like making fun of others when they can't even defend themselves. 'Tis the mark of a coward.


----------



## mysharona

Jovan said:


> Nothing like making fun of others when they can't even defend themselves. 'Tis the mark of a coward.


I guess they need to find something to do while waiting for friends to show up for a round of Magic: The Gathering in their mothers' basements.


----------



## mysharona

upr_crust said:


> Indifference is the only sane position to take with someone like that - one should take such ravings as seriously as the critique of a homeless person.


I agree. I do believe however, that this is the first instance where I've been called "creepy," and I felt that indifference would not allow me to relish the sanctity of a new title.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Simon Myerson

Holdfast - never had you pegged as an Audi driver. Always thought of you in a Sunbeam Rapier myself...


----------



## Holdfast

Simon Myerson said:


> Holdfast - never had you pegged as an Audi driver. Always thought of you in a Sunbeam Rapier myself...


You know, I have absolutely no clue if that's a good or a bad thing! :icon_smile_big:

They were nice looking cars for their day though.


----------



## hockeyinsider

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Jacket (custom), by Astor and Black
> Shirt: Nautica
> PS: inside of jacket pocket, made from suit lining
> Belt: my newly beloved J.Crew belt
> Trousers and Suede driving mocs by Banana Republic
> Watch by Omega


Great jacket. How much did it cost?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Multi-plex*

Is that a new collar style, or is it simply too large?



mysharona said:


>





mysharona said:


>


Mysharona: I like the coats, generally, but they all seem rather short.



mysharona said:


>


I can see the sockless mocs, but what's up with the two of you regarding the "un-hosed" hard leathers? If I'm not mistaken, Mr. Grant, you are not hiking up those cotton trousers, and therefor they are scandalously short:devil:


----------



## mysharona

hockeyinsider said:


> Great jacket. How much did it cost?


I'm sorry... are you being daft?



Blueboy1938 said:


> I can see the sockless mocs, but what's up with the two of you regarding the "un-hosed" hard leathers? If I'm not mistaken, Mr. Grant, you are not hiking up those cotton trousers, and therefor they are scandalously short:devil:


In my regard, I am wearing foot booties. Say what you will!


----------



## gnatty8

OK, I know this will cause some vertigo, but here goes:







Fixed pictures..


----------



## Preu Pummel

LilacCords said:


>


WOW!  This is great! It's a fun suit for wilder times, but you didn't go off the deep end. Keeping it duo-tone (with neutral white) you've made it really tasteful. It's a bold statement restrained a tad. Quite adept!!!

I love the thread colors on the buttons, too. Very playful. Personally, it isn't something I would aim for or wear, but it's great. You put it all together really well.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


>


You'll all think I'm one to talk, what with my sockless behavior, but I just can't get with these blunt driving mocs with a dressier outfit.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> I can see the sockless mocs, but what's up with the two of you regarding the "un-hosed" hard leathers? If I'm not mistaken, Mr. Grant, you are not hiking up those cotton trousers, and therefor they are scandalously short:devil:


Nope. Just my hands in my pockets and they're turned up one fold. Standing straight up and turned down the fall to the point of a slight break. No socks? There's plenty of talk about it at SF. I like it. I like the comfort, the look, I like it all.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> Is that a new collar style, or is it simply too large?


Neither. New shirt, just washed once so still a bit roomy. It's a tab collar and it happened to lap over a bit whilst leaning in the pic.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
Gucci pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Hector Freemantle

mysharona said:


> Oh, guys... I must share. I don't know how many of you have ever checked out the blog of banned AAAC member "Film Noir Buff", but there is a forum on his page that seems to consist of a panel of losers who sit around and make stabs at what people posting across the web are wearing on any given day. Many of us have been featured, and I suppose that if I were banned from AAAC (and I were in 2nd grade) I'd probably decide to sit around make fun of those who were actually gentlemen myself .ic12337:
> Anyway, my crowning achievement for the day is that I have been dubbed "one of the creepiest andy-ites" by one of these esteemed forumites. Receiving a title like that from someone who hides behind an avatar and makes fun of others really means a lot to me. Referenced below is the post:
> 
> He is definitely one of the creepiest Andy-ites. We will see him in the news one day, I'm sure. One day he posted pics of himself using his bathroom mirror. Someone commented on the half-empty bottle of beer on the counter. He said that it was his day off, his wife was working, his kid was in day care, and he was home alone.
> 
> The bathroom.
> 
> One of my favorite places to drink when I'm alone.
> 
> But you're never really alone when you can take pictures of yourself all day all dressed up for other igents.
> _Last edited by Popeye Doyle (2009-08-07 15:41:36)_
> 
> (Just to clear things up, I had a beer with my late lunch and had carried the bottle into the downstairs hall bathroom with me when, yes, I was photographing myself for you "igents." I then left the house and landed 2 new accounts with my side job at a startup marketing firm). Anyway, I thought you guys would want to know that having been awarded the title of "creepy" from these esteemed [expletive deleted], life is so much better!


I first became aware of this site when someone mentioned it during the great 3 roll to 2 thread. I became aware then of the notion of an iGent which seemed to be the rationale behind the Film Noir Buff experience. It would appear that the denizens of FNB approve of dandyism but abhor iGentry and that many of the posters on the clothing fora, particularly it would seem on this particular thread, fall into the category of the iGent. I must admit that I am having a hard time working outprecisely what the requirements are for one to become a fully fledged member of the iGentry although my occasional vists to lurk on the FNB site have allowed me to gain some insight into Dandyism. This is useful becaue previously I had seen the term as being synonomous with foppery, which seemingly it is not! Another interesting thing is that this site and the FNB site appear to have common members albeit often under different user names. Could an alliance between iGents and the Dandies be in the offing I wonder? Or does the mere posing of that question display my ignorance of these pressing matters? I would appreciate it if forum members more well-versed in the schism could elucidate!


----------



## mysharona

Cary Grant said:


> You'll all think I'm one to talk, what with my sockless behavior, but I just can't get with these blunt driving mocs with a dressier outfit.


I agree and see what you mean. I almost wore something else and put the mocs on last minute. Should've gone with the gut.


----------



## mysharona

Okay. I've thought about it and thought about it, and I cannot resist the urge to answer your question in this way. Your question was:


hockeyinsider said:


> Great jacket. How much did it cost?


And my answer:

"Well actually, H.I, that's none of your _____ business. But I can assure you; it wasn't cheap."









Had to do it. Forgive me. Memorized the film in college.


----------



## LilacCords

*Thats a lovely looking watch Holdfast*



Diggy18 said:


> *Great Shoes Diggy.*


----------



## Hector Freemantle

Jovan said:


> Nothing like making fun of others when they can't even defend themselves. 'Tis the mark of a coward.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but surely now that Mysharona has become aware of the unusual behavior of the FNB folks he is now entitled to post on that site and defend himself. I occasionally lurk on that site, as I do on other clothing forums, and there are several posts challenging the behavior that Mysharona has alerted us to. If I were the target of such abuse I would post on the site and take the bull by the horns. The best way to deal with a bully is to give him a bloody nose!


----------



## Brideshead

Hector Freemantle said:


> ...occasional vists to lurk on the FNB site have allowed me to gain some insight into Dandyism. This is useful becaue previously I had seen the term as being synonomous with foppery, which seemingly it is not! Another interesting thing is that this site and the FNB site appear to have common members albeit often under different user names. Could an alliance between iGents and the Dandies be in the offing I wonder? Or does the mere posing of that question display my ignorance of these pressing matters? I would appreciate it if forum members more well-versed in the schism could elucidate!


I am one such poster, although I use the same name!

Clearly Dandyism as a movement is not new, as we know. The model dandy in British society was George Bryan "Beau" Brummell (1778-1840), an undergraduate student at Oriel College, Oxford, and an associate of the Prince Regent: ever unpowdered, unperfumed, immaculately bathed and shaved, and dressed in a plain, dark blue coat, perfectly brushed, perfectly fitted, showing much perfectly starched linen, all freshly laundered, and composed with an elaborately knotted cravat. From the mid 1790s, Beau Brummell was the early incarnation of "the celebrity," a man chiefly famous for being famous--in his case, as a laconically witty clothes-horse. I needn't go on.

Men of arguably more notable accomplishment than Beau Brummell also adopted the dandiacal pose: George Gordon Byron, 6th Baron Byron occasionally dressed the part, helping re-introduce the frilled, lace-cuffed and lace-collared "poet shirt."

Another prominent dandy of the period was Alfred Guillaume Gabriel d'Orsay, the Count d'Orsay, who had been friends with Byron and moved in the highest social circles of London.

Now the i-gent. Although I enjoy FNB I am sure the whole i-gent thing is designed to wind up (often successfully I think) certain posters here and elsewhere. I am not sure of the definition. Maybe others are.

It seems to me almost a case of the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hi guys*

See you keep doing well

*Gnatty8: *Your last outfit is awesome. Just great!

*Holdfast: *Always smart. Love the seersucker coat and red pants. Can't say the same about the watch over the shirt cuff :icon_smile_big:

*LilacCords: *Keep doing well, though I'm not sure if I'm a fan of 5 cuff buttons (specially in a guy with not very long arms). You see, one of these days someone add one more and we will have six. Then 7, then...Understand?

*MySharona: *One can see you like to dress extremely well. And you do, most of the times, So, why worry about unkind remarks?

*Diggy: *Love your last shoes

Well, August is a busy month:icon_smile_big:. Most of my days spent at the beach, so I think you hardly would be interested to see me in swimming trunks or so.
But sometimes I must return to town in business, though even those days are not much remarkable when we talk about what we wear.

One from the begining of the month_










Some greens, in a cloudy day:

















And yesterday, another casual look










Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> V


Is that a suit or odd jacket and contrasting pants? Linen Jacket? Looks great.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*And today*

*Too many stripes?*

*







*

















Linen coat, shirt and trousers. Knitted french tie.

















Bought the knitted tie 'cause it looked funny to me. Specially because one can use it both sides

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Is that a suit or odd jacket and contrasting pants? Linen Jacket? Looks great.


Hi, CG. It is an odd jacket. Linen in white and blue. Trousers are white.
Sorry the quality of the picture is not that good.

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

^^Nice!


----------



## Jovan

mysharona said:


> I guess they need to find something to do while waiting for friends to show up for a round of Magic: The Gathering in their mothers' basements.


You're being nice! I know some Magic (and D&D) players and they are extremely nice people, albeit usually not as well dressed. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Srynerson

themanfromlisbon said:


> Bought the knitted tie 'cause it looked funny to me. Specially because one can use it both sides


I have a couple similar "double-sided" ties. I've been surprised that they aren't more common really, since it seems like a great sales gimmick -- "It's two! Two ties in one!"


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> Most of my days spent at the beach


Sounds a hard life... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Sounds a hard life... :icon_smile_big:


Who makes the jacket, C. I have one quite similar.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
RLP pocket-square
Brion shirt
Brion pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Who makes the jacket, C. I have one quite similar.


Zegna.


----------



## LD111134

^^^^^^^^^
Thanks. Mine's Corneliani. "Close but not cigar." Cheers, mate.


----------



## Diggy18

Diggy18 said:


> *Great Shoes Diggy.*





themanfromlisbon said:


> See you keep doing well
> 
> *Gnatty8: *Your last outfit is awesome. Just great!
> 
> *Holdfast: *Always smart. Love the seersucker coat and red pants. Can't say the same about the watch over the shirt cuff :icon_smile_big:
> 
> *LilacCords: *Keep doing well, though I'm not sure if I'm a fan of 5 cuff buttons (specially in a guy with not very long arms). You see, one of these days someone add one more and we will have six. Then 7, then...Understand?
> 
> *MySharona: *One can see you like to dress extremely well. And you do, most of the times, So, why worry about unkind remarks?
> 
> *Diggy: *Love your last shoes
> 
> V


Thanks! I just shined them the day before.


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice tie- I just can't seem to keep a good gold/yellow tie in my line-up.


----------



## jst

Really very nice outfit!


----------



## Zon Jr.

Hector Freemantle said:


> Could an alliance between iGents and the Dandies be in the offing I wonder? Or does the mere posing of that question display my ignorance of these pressing matters? I would appreciate it if forum members more well-versed in the schism could elucidate!


 I doubt it. While some iGents aspire to be dandies, no dandy would ever want to be known as an iGent.


----------



## gnatty8

iGent, therefore I am:




The full gnatty8:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Very nice, but . . .*

. . . is that a seam visible inside the top of the right trouser cuff? I'm just curious why that makes an appearance? None of my cuffed trousers have that. They are all blind-stitched invisibly, and I have had no cause to add extra material to lengthen trouser legs or to create cuffs.

I like the look of everything except the rather dour pocket square. Looks a bit like an afterthought to me, I'm afraid, and dampens what would otherwise be an unqualified sprightly air.


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . is that a seam visible inside the top of the right trouser cuff? I'm just curious why that makes an appearance? None of my cuffed trousers have that. They are all blind-stitched invisibly, and I have had no cause to add extra material to lengthen trouser legs or to create cuffs.
> 
> I like the look of everything except the rather dour pocket square. Looks a bit like an afterthought to me, I'm afraid, and dampens what would otherwise be an unqualified sprightly air.


No material were added to the trousers, so I am sure it is something to do with how the trousers were pressed. Luckily, unless you are in the habit of crawling, you would be unlikely to notice this except say, in a picture posted on the internet..

I am afraid that was a bit of the point behind the square really, it was a warm summer day today but rained throughout..


----------



## mysharona

Hector Freemantle said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but surely now that Mysharona has become aware of the unusual behavior of the FNB folks he is now entitled to post on that site and defend himself. I occasionally lurk on that site, as I do on other clothing forums, and there are several posts challenging the behavior that Mysharona has alerted us to. If I were the target of such abuse I would post on the site and take the bull by the horns. The best way to deal with a bully is to give him a bloody nose!


Actually, my little blurb from yesterday is all the time I'm willing to devote to these fellas.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> iGent, therefore I am:


That jacket has a terrific natural shoulder.


----------



## Hector Freemantle

Zon Jr. said:


> I doubt it. While some iGents aspire to be dandies, no dandy would ever want to be known as an iGent.


You speak with authority, Zon Jr. Could you expand a bit? I don't want to start thinking of myself as a dandy when I might be an iGent and vice versa.


----------



## gnatty8

Hector Freemantle said:


> You speak with authority, Zon Jr. Could you expand a bit? *I don't want to start thinking of myself as a dandy when I might be an iGent and vice versa*.


I believe there may be self-assessments that can help you with that..


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> That jacket has a terrific natural shoulder.


Believe it or not, that jacket has no shoulder at all. It's a shirt-sleeve construction, with no padding at all. Those, unfortunately, are my own square shoulders in all their glory..


----------



## Hector Freemantle

gnatty8 said:


> I believe there may be self-assessments that can help you with that..


Yes, I've seen some of these. Unfortunately, they seem to be very light-hearted and don't treat the distinction with the seriousness that it seems to warrant. But you are obviously well-versed in the culture gnatty. Could I ask whether you consider yourself to be an iGent or a dandy?


----------



## Cary Grant

Hector Freemantle said:


> Yes, I've seen some of these. Unfortunately, they seem to be very light-hearted and don't treat the distinction with the seriousness that it seems to warrant. But you are obviously well-versed in the culture gnatty. Could I ask whether you consider yourself to be an iGent or a dandy?


You simply must read his wiki entry. He is the rarest of breeds, the iDandy.


----------



## gnatty8

Hector Freemantle said:


> Yes, I've seen some of these. Unfortunately, they seem to be very light-hearted and don't treat the distinction with the seriousness that it seems to warrant. But you are obviously well-versed in the culture gnatty. Could I ask whether you consider yourself to be an iGent or a dandy?


lol, I would certainly not consider myself an iGent..


----------



## Hector Freemantle

Cary Grant said:


> You simply must read his wiki entry. He is the rarest of breeds, the iDandy.


I don't understand. Firstly, what's his wiki entry? Where can I access it?


----------



## Hector Freemantle

gnatty8 said:


> lol, I would certainly not consider myself an iGent..


Really? Why not?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Kiton shirt
RLPL pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cary Grant

Hector Freemantle said:


> I don't understand. Firstly, what's his wiki entry? Where can I access it?


Sorry- I did not realize you were being 100% serious. There was a brief entry on wikipedia for "iGent". Discussions of "iGent-ism" are usually discussions full of snark, sarcasm, etc. I don't see "iGent" as something to aspire to.  In fact, the term "igent" in web-speak has a different (many different?) non-sartorial meaning(s).

As far as "dandy", that has much more specific historical and sartorial definitions and no, in the purest Beau Brummel sense, Gnatty, nor 99% of others who post here could truly be called "dandies" in my opinion.

Oh... and if you are pulling my leg... well... ic12337:


----------



## gnatty8

Happy weekend all:







Details:


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Happy weekend all:
> 
> Details:


All worth repeating...you got me to comment on a look while at the beach Gnatty...congrats...really well done.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> You simply must read his wiki entry. He is the rarest of breeds, the iDandy.


WTF? I have a wiki entry?



Hector Freemantle said:


> Really? Why not?


Now Hector, play nice.


----------



## Srynerson

gnatty8 said:


> Happy weekend all:
> 
> Details:


Is that a Brioni spoartcoat? The color and pattern look nearly identical to the one here:


----------



## Hector Freemantle

Cary Grant said:


> Sorry- I did not realize you were being 100% serious. There was a brief entry on wikipedia for "iGent". Discussions of "iGent-ism" are usually discussions full of snark, sarcasm, etc. I don't see "iGent" as something to aspire to.  In fact, the term "igent" in web-speak has a different (many different?) non-sartorial meaning(s).
> 
> As far as "dandy", that has much more specific historical and sartorial definitions and no, in the purest Beau Brummel sense, Gnatty, nor 99% of others who post here could truly be called "dandies" in my opinion.
> 
> Oh... and if you are pulling my leg... well... ic12337:


Thanks for the link.
Oh, dear. I have a fondness for tan colored shoes. Does this mean there's no hope for me?:icon_smile:

Anyway thanks for trying to clear things up. However, I'm still more than perplexed. Why exactly couldn't gnatty or 99% of the others who post be be truly called dandies?


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> All worth repeating...you got me to comment on a look while at the beach Gnatty...congrats...really well done.


Thanks man, enjoy the beach. In your neck of the woods again next week, hope it doesn't rain the whole time like every other time I have been to NYC in the last 3 months..


----------



## gnatty8

Srynerson said:


> Is that a Brioni spoartcoat? The color and pattern look nearly identical to the one here:


Canali.


----------



## Mannix

Haven't posted in a while, so here ya go...


























It was a cool start to the day today(56 degrees at mid morning), hence the sweatshirt.


----------



## Holdfast

Working on-call and had to go in to do a couple of mental health act assessments...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Etro pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Prada Prada
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
RLP tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys monkstraps
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## HvonM

Boss Seletion silk/cashmere brown 3 roll to 2 jacket
RaRe slim navy cords
Made to measure 150's blue herringbone shirt
Mother of pearl cufflinks
Boss Selecion knitted silk tie
handmade blue leather belt
blue Hermes pochette
espresso Galizio Torresi chukka boots


----------



## Cary Grant

Monday Monday...
obligatory robot pose

obligatory close up

Two-button, MOP. Hand-sewn

obligatory treads complete with copyrighted Gnatty moire 3ff3ct

obligatory faked casual pose because we all sit in parks alone like this

_*01 jacket - Brooks Brother Golden Fleece MTM 1/4 lined hopsack*_
_*02 trouser - Valentini Sartoria linen/cotton* *_
_*03 shirt - Individualized MTM*_
_*04 neckware - Dion*_
_*05 PS - Turnbull & Asser silk*_
_*06 treads - Martegani*_
_*07 socks - Marcoliani*_
_**which I'm having further tapered soon*_


----------



## Holdfast

Trying to tame the ugliest, most garish, tie in the world. For some reason I just can't part company with it...


----------



## mysharona

Shirt: Brooks Bros
Tie: Wilson's
Tiebar: Tiffany & Co.
Belt: J. Crew
Trousers: Claiborne dress chinos
Shoes: Clark's desert boots
Watch: Panerai


----------



## Lucky Strike

Lucky Strike said:


> Regular day at the office, - I can smell autumn coming, so added a sweater for commuting:


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
SR pocket-square
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A tribute to my partner, the Tsar of Taste . . .*

. . . unhappily, now my late partner.

Today's tie (and, I hope, the ties for my succeeding postings to this thread, for at least this week) come from the tie rack of my late partner, who taught me by both instruction and example how to dress myself in an attractive and (occasionally) proper manner, among the other 1000 things that he taught me.

The shoes are new, from the latest BB sale. The shot against the pavement is pre-first polish, and that against the rug is post-first polish.

Without further ado, then.


----------



## Diggy18

I apologize for the unsightly water spots on the mirror. It's time for me to clean.


----------



## upr_crust

*God bless you, Holfast, for having . . .*

. . . the essential brass body parts to wear that tie - your estimation is quite close to my own opinion, but, if it makes you happy to wear it, we'll all just don sunglasses . . .



Holdfast said:


> Trying to tame the ugliest, most garish, tie in the world. For some reason I just can't part company with it...


----------



## gnatty8

Lucky Strike said:


> Lucky Strike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regular day at the office, - I can smell autumn coming, so added a sweater for commuting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great LS, good to see you posting over here again..
Click to expand...


----------



## Cary Grant

Sorry for your loss, Upr. Does look like a nice tie. Wear it well.


----------



## Srynerson

The tie doesn't bother me, but what the heck is going on with that jacket? It looks about two inches too long, not to mention how it tugs even though you don't really seem to be pressing your hands into your pockets that hard.


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


My condolences for your loss, upr crust.  And while this may seem like an odd compliment, the texture on your socks is very nice. Are they from Ben Silver?


----------



## LilacCords

*Cary - love the Jacket.*








[/quote]

*I just love the balance in this picture - I also think the Green jumper looks splendid against the charcoal Jacket.*










*Sorry for your loss, the tie looks great, enjoy it.*


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, CG . . .*

. . . and the tie is (now vintage) Hermes (the late husband bought it in the late 80's/early 90's at Heathrow, when duty-free was still a relative bargain).



Cary Grant said:


> Sorry for your loss, Upr. Does look like a nice tie. Wear it well.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's not an odd compliment . . .*

. . . it is merely an unexpectedly acute observation :icon_smile_wink:, and the socks are BB, picked up on sale recently.

Thank you for noticing, and thanks also for the kind condolences.



Srynerson said:


> My condolences for your loss, upr crust.  And while this may seem like an odd compliment, the texture on your socks is very nice. Are they from Ben Silver?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


Mine are plain toe as I don't dress up often. 50% off was too good to pass up!!


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Lilac-


----------



## Holdfast

Lucky Strike said:


> ...


Nice to see your style gracing us again. Good stuff.



upr_crust said:


> . . . unhappily, now my late partner.


Very, very sorry to hear this. 



Srynerson said:


> The tie doesn't bother me, but what the heck is going on with that jacket? It looks about two inches too long, not to mention how it tugs even though you don't really seem to be pressing your hands into your pockets that hard.


The tugging is indeed because of the weight of my hands in the pockets. It may not look it but they were carrying all the weight of my arms, so that explains that. However, you're quite right about the length - it's about an inch or an inch and a half too long. But that's 'cos the jacket was an R not an S. It's wearable though. If I can ever find a similar unlined cream linen patch pocket Italian-styled jacket in my size at a reasonable price I'll get it up, but for now I make do with this one.

Quiet day today, finished work a little early and managed to (mostly) dodge the showers to have a nice walk in the afternoon.

Gothic revival always looks good under moody dark clouds...


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Kiton shirt
Fishing Fly cufflinks
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

Jacket by Southwick
Shirt by Geoffrey Beene
Tie by Dior
Belt by Hermes
Trousers by Claiborne
Loafers by Bally
Watch by Seiko


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Few Different Looks*

from the past week or so...spent last week soaking up sun in Cape May, NJ...

For Cruiser, by the pool...










With my boy Elmo...










My daughter was utterly frightened by Elmo, and looking at him, I can see why...looks like he lost a fight to Cookie Monster and this was the best all the king's horses and all the king's men could do...










Readying to go home...










Some scenery from the week...




























And then, on our first day back, a BBQ at the in-laws...


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . unhappily, now my late partner.
> 
> Today's tie (and, I hope, the ties for my succeeding postings to this thread, for at least this week) come from the tie rack of my late partner, who taught me by both instruction and example how to dress myself in an attractive and (occasionally) proper manner, among the other 1000 things that he taught me.
> 
> The shoes are new, from the latest BB sale. The shot against the pavement is pre-first polish, and that against the rug is post-first polish.
> 
> Without further ado, then.


Good to see you back in the suits. Very nice links. I hope you are doing as well as can be exepected.


----------



## upr_crust

*Somethings old, some things new, one thing refurbished . . .*

First off, thank you all for your kind expressions of condolence.

But, not to dwell on matters morbid, today's ensemble is a mixture of the old and the new, with a suit that I've had for upwards of 15 years, but which I recently had refitted to the somewhat smaller me.

Combined with it are two bargains from my last raids on BB - the shirt and the shoes, along with new cufflinks from the Metropolitan Museum (enamelled rams' heads from the National Museum of Kabul, Afghanistan show), and yet another Hermes tie from the tie rack of the Tsar of Taste.

The sun was kind to me in Battery Park this AM . . .


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> Trying to tame the ugliest, most garish, tie in the world. For some reason I just can't part company with it...


Oh Dear Holdy!

The only thing that I could think of that goes with that tie is a black damask and gold laced Robe of State worn by university chancellors/the Lord Chancellor alike!










:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brideshead

There is so much style on show these days on the web that it’s very easy to become blasé about it. But some of the recent posts have stood out.

Lucky Strike - that picture of your cuff was wonderful. The whole look seems to sum up all that is best about autumn, a season that I am looking forward to very much.

Holdfast – I actually like the ‘untamed’ tie. Would a dark, perhaps DB suit not tame it better? I can see why you can’t part with it.

Upr_crust - my belated condolences. I love your re-tailored suit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> from the past week or so...spent last week soaking up sun in Cape May, NJ...
> 
> Some scenery from the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, on our first day back, a BBQ at the in-laws...


Congress Hall is a great place to hang out.

One doesn't see madras and tattoos very often but you've pulled it off!!


----------



## sickinthebin

Lovely shirt Holdfast; do you (or anyone else) have any clues on where i could find something similar? I thought they would be fairly widespread but I'm having the Devil's own job of finding a purple gingham slim fit shirt with double cuffs.

Three sets of stripes from me, reckless....



















upr_crust; i don't intend to dwell but I'm very sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Srynerson

sickinthebin said:


> Lovely shirt Holdfast; do you (or anyone else) have any clues on where i could find something similar? I thought they would be fairly widespread but I'm having the Devil's own job of finding a purple gingham slim fit shirt with double cuffs.


It's not slim fit, but it is (a) purple, (b) gingham, and (c) double-cuffed:

It should be relatively easy to have the extra material taken in.


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Suit by Paul Smith
Shirt by Bristol
Tie by Tommy Hilfiger
PS by T. Harris London
Belt by J. Crew
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes by Ralph Lauren
Rolex watch


----------



## MT!

sickinthebin said:


> Lovely shirt Holdfast; do you (or anyone else) have any clues on where i could find something similar? I thought they would be fairly widespread but I'm having the Devil's own job of finding a purple gingham slim fit shirt with double cuffs.


I found one at a BB outlet back in the winter.


----------



## Acct2000

Sharona, I like your outfit

Sick in the Bin, I think you made the three stripes work well. It can be risky, but your outfit looks nice.


----------



## mysharona

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sharona, I like your outfit


Thank you sir! I haven't gone "full suit" in while. It was about time


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a cool start to the day today(56 degrees at mid morning), hence the sweatshirt.


I really like that sweater.



upr_crust said:


> . . . unhappily, now my late partner.
> 
> Today's tie (and, I hope, the ties for my succeeding postings to this thread, for at least this week) come from the tie rack of my late partner, who taught me by both instruction and example how to dress myself in an attractive and (occasionally) proper manner, among the other 1000 things that he taught me.
> 
> The shoes are new, from the latest BB sale. The shot against the pavement is pre-first polish, and that against the rug is post-first polish.
> 
> Without further ado, then.


I am sorry for your loss. I hope you will be okay.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> from the past week or so...spent last week soaking up sun in Cape May, NJ...


Looks like a really nice break.



Brideshead said:


> Holdfast - I actually like the 'untamed' tie. Would a dark, perhaps DB suit not tame it better? I can see why you can't part with it.


I've only worn it once or twice previously, and used exactly that strategy those times. I guess I was feeling less restrained this time round. 



sickinthebin said:


> Lovely shirt Holdfast; do you (or anyone else) have any clues on where i could find something similar?


That one is bespoke, but I seem you've been given a couple of leads to follow up on upthread from others. I think I've also seen something similar from Ralph Lauren.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

[/quote]

Crazy tie Holdfast. Love it!


----------



## Nerev

Near 100 degree day and the drive back from home was hot hot hot!


----------



## rgrossicone

Smile of the Week there! Cool bow also.


----------



## rgrossicone

WouldaShoulda said:


> Congress Hall is a great place to hang out.
> 
> One doesn't see madras and tattoos very often but you've pulled it off!!


Thanks...Congress hall is suppossedly VERY haunted as well...by ghost horses who were killed during a fire in the 1870's....


----------



## rgrossicone

I didn't wear this today, but I wanted to post it here to get some reaction...posted at SF in a shorts suit thread...had the pants cropped and slimmed down to shorts although the jacket is a tad big overall, and in need of a slimming (this will have to wait until next summer as $$ always gets tight when school starts...all those classroom materials I need to buy...)





































Curious for a more conservative POV...


----------



## Acct2000

RG, I like most of your outfits, but that one is really jarring to me. 

I'm sorry. Maybe you could wear it in New York, but it would be really conspicuous any place in Michigan.

(One thing that might help is the white hat you sometimes wear. It would look great with that suit (I'll admit- conservative me- especially with regular pants.)

You grow a nice beard; it's not usually this full, but it looks good this way, too.


----------



## Jovan

I'm not quite sure what to think, though I'm far from the more conservative POV on this board. It's not offensive or anything, though you should wear a belt. 

Maybe this is getting personal, but I think it could work better if you were a little more clean cut. Not shaved necessarily, but a more trimmed beard. That more than anything may evoke images of "man/hipster in schoolboy clothes" to some people. Just my two cents!


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a wee bit less formal, in light of the weather . . .*

It was supposed to hit 90F/32C here in NYC, but I don't think that it got that hot, at least not downtown. It will be cooler tomorrow, and I'll be back in a suit again - another one that was refitted for the somewhat smaller me.

Today's tie is from the collection of the Tsar of Taste, but is BB instead of Hermes.




























BTW, thank you sickinthebin, and Jovan, for your kind comments.


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm with Jovan on the beard front, at least . . .*

RG, the suit with cropped pants is an interesting idea, and in the materials from which the suit is made, and your current figure, you can pull it off (though exactly where you would look best pulling it off remains for you to decide - the Hamptons, perhaps?).

The beard looks good - you can certainly grow one - but it does need a trim to make it uniform in length, and you may consider shaving a bit of it under your neck. Otherwise, a "real" beard (as opposed to a fashionable length of stubble) suits you fine, IMHO.



Jovan said:


> I'm not quite sure what to think, though I'm far from the more conservative POV on this board. It's not offensive or anything, though you should wear a belt.
> 
> Maybe this is getting personal, but I think it could work better if you were a little more clean cut. Not shaved necessarily, but a more trimmed beard. That more than anything may evoke images of "man/hipster in schoolboy clothes" to some people. Just my two cents!


----------



## mysharona

upr_crust said:


>


Lovely shell monks, Upr!


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> RG, I like most of your outfits, but that one is really jarring to me.
> 
> I'm sorry. Maybe you could wear it in New York, but it would be really conspicuous any place in Michigan.
> 
> (One thing that might help is the white hat you sometimes wear. It would look great with that suit (I'll admit- conservative me- especially with regular pants.)
> 
> You grow a nice beard; it's not usually this full, but it looks good this way, too.


It is a jarring look, I admit that, and I think NY and LA (maybe Miami) may be the few places it can be worn...thats the primary concern I have in this suit...my work place "officially" can not dictate what to wear, but I would get hell from my boss, we're one of the more conservative public schools in NYC.



Jovan said:


> I'm not quite sure what to think, though I'm far from the more conservative POV on this board. It's not offensive or anything, though you should wear a belt.
> 
> Maybe this is getting personal, but I think it could work better if you were a little more clean cut. Not shaved necessarily, but a more trimmed beard. That more than anything may evoke images of "man/hipster in schoolboy clothes" to some people. Just my two cents!


Thank you...the tattoos prob don't help either. The beard will be trimmed in a week and a half, right before school starts. I'm hoping to have some growth by Christmastime, but who knows when I'll get tired of it...

Will most likely wear a ribbon belt if it gets worn...



upr_crust said:


> RG, the suit with cropped pants is an interesting idea, and in the materials from which the suit is made, and your current figure, you can pull it off (though exactly where you would look best pulling it off remains for you to decide - the Hamptons, perhaps?).
> 
> The beard looks good - you can certainly grow one - but it does need a trim to make it uniform in length, and you may consider shaving a bit of it under your neck. Otherwise, a "real" beard (as opposed to a fashionable length of stubble) suits you fine, IMHO.


There's that "where?" question again. I'd love to say I'm in the Hamptons, but with 1 kid and another poking his way out any day now, those days of parties are few and far between.

As far as the beard goes, thanks. Oddly enough it is all the same length, just that its much curlier by my ears so it "bushes up". The underside will also be shaved for the first day of school...not all the way to the jaw line, but the rough around the edges part.

Its great to see you back here, you know you're in my thoughts...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Actually . . .*



rgrossicone said:


> It is a jarring look, I admit that, and I think NY and LA (maybe Miami) may be the few places it can be worn...thats the primary concern I have in this suit...my work place "officially" can not dictate what to wear, but I would get hell from my boss, we're one of the more conservative public schools in NYC.


. . . the only place I could think that you might wear a shorts suit would be Bermuda. Unfortunately, I haven't seen anyone in such a suit, only a blazer combo:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
RLP pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RR jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> I didn't wear this today, but I wanted to post it here to get some reaction...posted at SF in a shorts suit thread...had the pants cropped and slimmed down to shorts although the jacket is a tad big overall, and in need of a slimming (this will have to wait until next summer as $$ always gets tight when school starts...all those classroom materials I need to buy...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious for a more conservative POV...


Rob,

I am a big fan of your style, but this isn't working for me. Maybe it is the logical conclusion of Thom Brown's argument . . .










But it kind gives me other memories as well.










or


----------



## LilacCords

]
*If ever a bow tie and PS were meant to go together it's these two. Nice job HoldFast.*










*Robert - Contrary to the consensus I like it.*

*I can't see anything wrong with it being worn - In those sweltering NY summers it would seem to make sense! I think the key to wearing it is in your own self-confidence. If you feel comfortable in the outfit and enjoy wearing it then you'll be fine. I personally would struggle to wear it myself however - Have the legs of a sparrow :icon_smile_wink:*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Upper Crust,
Are those monks shell?
The creasing looks unusual to me, and they have an amazing shine.

RG,
I don't think it looks bad in and of itself, but in any context I can think of I'd be off. 

I REALLY want to like it, because I'm always coming across cheap cotton/polin suits that are too short in the leg...


----------



## balder

gman-17 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I am a big fan of your style, but this isn't working for me. Maybe it is the logical conclusion of Thom Brown's argument . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it kind gives me other memories as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


I thought of Angus Young as well!Try and impress the kids with your rendition of "Thunderstruck"or"Rock,n,Roll Train"!BTW,my wife has just returned to the chalk face and is a bit like a bear with a sore head this week!A well ! Soon be october mid term holidays!


----------



## sickinthebin

rgrossicone said:


> I didn't wear this today, but I wanted to post it here to get some reaction...posted at SF in a shorts suit thread...had the pants cropped and slimmed down to shorts although the jacket is a tad big overall, and in need of a slimming (this will have to wait until next summer as $$ always gets tight when school starts...all those classroom materials I need to buy...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious for a more conservative POV...


Mine probably isn't the conservative point of view you were after but I like it. Jarring, yes, but I don't think that's a bad thing. I wouldn't think that it's suitable for work, but socially ( on your recent holiday maybe) I reckon it's a winner if you wear it with confidence.

Maybe a non striped tie would reduce the AC/DC connotations?

Thanks to those with tips for a purple gingham shirt, and Holdfast, I'm not a fan of bow ties other than with a DJ but this is a belter!


----------



## sickinthebin

I can't really experiment and go for much flair at work unfortunately so it's pretty much dark suits, shirt and tie every day for me; not particularly exciting I'm afraid, although I guess the tie itself isn't exactly sombre.


----------



## upr_crust

*The monks, contrary to rumour, are not shell cordovan . . .*

I bought the monk strap ankle boots at BB a couple of years ago, and they promoted the leather used by giving it some sort of Italian name, but it is merely highly polished calfskin in a dark brown colour.

The do take an amazing shine - I had them re-shined AFTER taking the photos, and they look even more amazing for the attention.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Upper Crust,
> Are those monks shell?
> The creasing looks unusual to me, and they have an amazing shine.


----------



## Cary Grant

Summer begins to wane but I'm hanging on to the linen as long as possible.

*01* Suit - New & Lingwood, linen
*02* Shirt - Behar MTM
*03* Tie - no idea, 20 years old and tag gone missing
*04* PS - Seaward & Stearn
*05* Socks - Marcoliani
*06* Treads - Ancient AE's... now redderer


----------



## LilacCords

Cary Grant said:


> Summer begins to wane but I'm hanging on to the linen as long as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cary - those are fantastic photographs, and thumbs up for the linen.*


----------



## DCLawyer68

CG,

This reminds me that a linen suit and a navy poplin are must purchases for next summer. I notice that your linen looks darker in the middle picture? Is it the direct light?


----------



## DCLawyer68

sickinthebin said:


> Mine probably isn't the conservative point of view you were after but I like it. Jarring, yes, but I don't think that's a bad thing. I wouldn't think that it's suitable for work, but socially ( on your recent holiday maybe) I reckon it's a winner if you wear it with confidence.
> 
> Maybe a non striped tie would reduce the AC/DC connotations?
> 
> Thanks to those with tips for a purple gingham shirt, and Holdfast, I'm not a fan of bow ties other than with a DJ but this is a belter!


You are not afraid - I like the courage.


----------



## Cary Grant

DCLawyer68 said:


> CG,
> 
> This reminds me that a linen suit and a navy poplin are must purchases for next summer. I notice that your linen looks darker in the middle picture? Is it the direct light?


 The true color is somewhere inbetween. That darker pic is in the shadow a bit. None are with flash.


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> *Cary - those are fantastic photographs, and thumbs up for the linen.*


Thanks!


----------



## LilacCords

Gents,

After a small summer hiatus i thought it was time to post once more.

Jacket - Silk/linen/wool mix white MOP buttons - own label
Shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - Vintage Hermes
Trousers - Super 100 wool by Holland & Sherry - own label
Belt - M&S leather with brass buckle
Shoes - Alfred Sargent wholecuts 
PS - TieRack
Cufflinks - Grandfather's venetian gondala sterling silver.


----------



## Cary Grant

I've never been in to Hermes but I do like that pattern. Nice coat cloth.


----------



## LilacCords

Cary Grant said:


> I've never been in to Hermes but I do like that pattern. Nice coat cloth.


*They're crazily over priced and over-rated imo but the do have some great patterns - all of mine bar 5 or 6 were bought as vintage - the older ones tend to be narrower which Is something prefer. Ref the coat - thanks.*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
PS socks
testoni bluchers
Bulgari cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Few Patterns*

Today's excursion with the family to Park Slope...picked up a few gifts for the grandparents at Brooklyn Industries and was able to catch some of Battle Week at the Old Stone House...
























Closeup of the craziness of patterns:








Some pics from the events of the day...


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

rgrossicone said:


>


This is a sick combination. Looking very crisp. Jeans fit perfectly.


----------



## Mannix




----------



## Srynerson

Mannix said:


>


Beautiful shoes! Who are they by?


----------



## upr_crust

*Very nearly a day late and a dollar short . . . .*

Here is the second of the three suits that I had re-altered to fit my smaller self. The shoulders of this suit were always problematic, but at least the rest of the suit fits me well enough - better than the bag it used to fit like.

Again, the tie is vintage Hermes, courtesy of the Tsar of Taste. (The suit is BB, the shirt Thomas Pink via Heathrow duty-free - cufflinks are also from the T of T - enamelled porticullis thruppences).

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## Mannix

Srynerson said:


> Beautiful shoes! Who are they by?


Thank you! They're made by Campanille for Canali.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Hope that you enjoy.


Upr, these shoes are outstanding. The shine alone is amazing, but even the wing-monk style seems rare- at least to me. Are they the same designer as those brown ones you got in (I believe) Paris?


----------



## upr_crust

*No, these babies came from closer to home . . .*

. . .they were BB Peals, that I picked up for $199/pair at the 44th St. and Madison Ave. store, just by chance.

My light brown single monk straps are from Finsbury, in Paris - my less-light brown double monks are from BB, and are Peals.



wingman said:


> Upr, these shoes are outstanding. The shine alone is amazing, but even the wing-monk style seems rare- at least to me. Are they the same designer as those brown ones you got in (I believe) Paris?


----------



## rgrossicone

Mannix said:


>


Great texture on the tie...you have a fox in the hen house face on there...brilliant!


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Here is the second of the three suits that I had re-altered to fit my smaller self. The shoulders of this suit were always problematic, but at least the rest of the suit fits me well enough - better than the bag it used to fit like.
> 
> Again, the tie is vintage Hermes, courtesy of the Tsar of Taste. (The suit is BB, the shirt Thomas Pink via Heathrow duty-free - cufflinks are also from the T of T - enamelled porticullis thruppences).
> 
> Hope that you enjoy.


The suit looks good (with the exception of the shoulders which you already mentioned - can they not be taken in from the back at all or maybe have some padding removed to help?). I really like the shirt/tie /links. I like how the older Hermes ties aren't so darn wide! Nicely done...


----------



## rgrossicone

TheGuyIsBack said:


> This is a sick combination. Looking very crisp. Jeans fit perfectly.


Thanks Guy!


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Long bank holiday weekend in the UK so I'm easing my way in with a casual Friday

Jumper - Uniqlo merino wool
Shirt - Dsquared
Jeans - Bespoke monogrammed pockets - own label
Shoes - well worn/loved boatshoes Timberland
Hair - Un-combed & wind-swept blowing a gale outside!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## LilacCords

*Mannix - Bloody great shoes those.*


----------



## sickinthebin

Closeup of the craziness of patterns:










A corking copper bottomed hit of an outfit!

Something a little pinky for me; should probably have tried to go a bit more rock in tribute to Reading Festival this weekend, but still..


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


>


I'm sorry, but the first word that comes to mind regarding this shirt is "YIKES!" Looks good with the jumper, however.


----------



## upr_crust

*The lay of the shoulders was corrected in the last go-round with the tailor . . .*

. . . but the shoulders themselves seem to be very "built out" - for a Brooks Bros. suit, the shoulders are nigh unto Henry VIII in their extension beyond my actual shoulders. I would have to consult with my tailor to see if anything could be done with the shoulders (they've always been a bit overstated - the Tsar of Taste noted this well before I had the suit re-tailored, and when I was wider). I keep finding treasures on the T of T's tie rack - I've not even delved into the vintage Ferragamos yet - I'm still working my way through the vintage Hermes. When next I'm in Hermes (there is a branch a block from my office) and I'm wearing one of the vintage Hermes ties, I will have to compare to see the difference in width. Tie width is a very dainty thing - I am sure that the current ties are no more than 1/2 inch wider than the ones that I now own. More next week, when it will be cooler and the sun will return to NYC - currently now it's rainy and grey - not a good suit-wearing day . . .


rgrossicone said:


> The suit looks good (with the exception of the shoulders which you already mentioned - can they not be taken in from the back at all or maybe have some padding removed to help?). I really like the shirt/tie /links. I like how the older Hermes ties aren't so darn wide! Nicely done...


----------



## Jovan

sickinthebin said:


> Something a little pinky for me; should probably have tried to go a bit more rock in tribute to Reading Festival this weekend, but still..


Any one of those paired with subdued colours would work fine, but altogether it's a bit much.


----------



## sickinthebin

Jovan said:


> Any one of those paired with subdued colours would work fine, but altogether it's a bit much.


For you perhaps, but not for me; it'd be very dull if we all had the same idea of what was too much though huh?


----------



## mysharona

Me with the season's hottest accessory: my daughter. Born yesterday at 3:55 PM. Thought I'd share with my iGent iFriends (lol).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice looking girl.

I think she should consider a pocket square.


----------



## mysharona

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice looking girl.
> 
> I think she should consider a pocket square.


lol. I agree.


----------



## Wall

Wow... she is a great looking baby. Judging from your pictures your wife must have all the looks!!
Congrats, my wife and I hope to join the baby club soon.


----------



## Jovan

sickinthebin said:


> For you perhaps, but not for me; it'd be very dull if we all had the same idea of what was too much though huh?


Just offering constructive criticism -- take it or leave it as you choose. That's what most of us post in this thread for.


----------



## sickinthebin

Jovan said:


> Just offering constructive criticism -- take it or leave it as you choose. That's what most of us post in this thread for.


Sorry if what I said came across wrong, i didn't mean to seem defensive or anything at all. I totally accept your criticism and that is indeed half the fun of posting on here, to see what others think.

I just meant i personally don't think it's too much, but i fully accept that some (most?) people might, and that's cool.

Apologies again if i phrased it badly.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Long bank holiday weekend in the UK so I'm easing my way in with a casual Friday
> 
> Jumper - Uniqlo merino wool
> Shirt - Dsquared
> Jeans - Bespoke monogrammed pockets - own label
> Shoes - well worn/loved boatshoes Timberland
> Hair - Un-combed & wind-swept blowing a gale outside!
> 
> Have a great weekend.


This looks much better put together than individually and it works for you.

I've seen your other stuff and think you look far more Miami, FL than London, UK.

Is that what you were going for??


----------



## WouldaShoulda

sickinthebin said:


>


Here is just the opposite.

Individually excellent, together, not so much.

A more subdued stripe or solid shirt would un-busy the ensemble.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

sickinthebin said:


>


This is a fine example of the rarest of creatures; successful pattern blending!!

As they say on Mythbusters, "don't try this at home!!"

The results could prove disaster!!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> Looks like a really nice break.
> 
> I've only worn it once or twice previously, and used exactly that strategy those times. I guess I was feeling less restrained this time round.
> 
> That one is bespoke, but I seem you've been given a couple of leads to follow up on upthread from others. I think I've also seen something similar from Ralph Lauren.


Now this I like!


----------



## rgrossicone

MS, she's gorgeous! Congrats buddy!


----------



## mcarthur

mysharona said:


> Me with the season's hottest accessory: my daughter. Born yesterday at 3:55 PM. Thought I'd share with my iGent iFriends (lol).


Congratulations!


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the nice feedback on the bow-tie/ps combo from a couple of days ago everyone!



rgrossicone said:


> I didn't wear this today, but I wanted to post it here to get some reaction...posted at SF in a shorts suit thread...had the pants cropped and slimmed down to shorts although the jacket is a tad big overall, and in need of a slimming...


I don't know how conservative you judge my POV, but I like this. It works nicely with your image and doesn't look childish in the way it might if you had a baby face, for instance. Good stuff, though I do agree that the jacket needs slimming down to be congruent with the shorts.



sickinthebin said:


> I can't really experiment and go for much flair at work unfortunately so it's pretty much dark suits, shirt and tie every day for me; not particularly exciting I'm afraid, although I guess the tie itself isn't exactly sombre.


Indeed not! 



rgrossicone said:


> Today's excursion with the family to Park Slope...


Great combo. Really good.



Mannix said:


> ...


Clean.



LilacCords said:


> Tie - Vintage Hermes





upr_crust said:


> the tie is vintage Hermes


There must be something in the air. I wore Hermes today too, though mine is only 2-3 years old.

Fits from the last couple of days:


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Kiton shirt
Barbera pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Varvatos All-Stars
Burberry cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Salieri

I know you chaps aren't generally that fussed about vintage kit, but I just thought I'd try to show of an excellent 1950s number I picked up today. I say try because I really don't have any passable photographic facilities and I am back in studentville dissertating my socks off with little time for domesticity or the retraining of flatmates so the setting is far from glamorous. Anyway, here it is:














































Also on display are my 'new' 50s glasses. A definite consolation for discovering you require medical intervention for reading.

Anyhow, the suit cost me £25. It's Montague Burton from the good old days before they went all... 'Burton', no visible wear and tear, a few crinkles to steam out. All in all I'm fairly satisfied.


----------



## Jeorge345

Wow! Salieri, Gorgeous suit; I'm rather jealous. 

BTW: I seem to recognise you from somewhere; but can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Salieri

Jeorge, thanks. I'm pretty, pretty pleased with it. As for where you know me from, I can at least ensure you that I am not a celebrated personality in any way. Do you think there's a genuine chance you might know me somehow (I live occasionally in Herefordshire as well as Manchester) or are you just saying I look generic? Huh? HUH??


----------



## Jeorge345

Salieri said:


> Jeorge, thanks. I'm pretty, pretty pleased with it. As for where you know me from, I can at least ensure you that I am not a celebrated personality in any way. Do you think there's a genuine chance you might know me somehow (I live occasionally in Herefordshire as well as Manchester) or are you just saying I look generic? Huh? HUH??


Hahaha! 

It was online somewhere, I'm sure..


----------



## Salieri

Oh, that will be from my critically acclaimed career as pornographic actor. Or not, I suppose.

I think the only place I have appeared online other than here and the mandatory facebook was a steampunk forum.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jeorge345 said:


> Wow! Salieri, Gorgeous suit; I'm rather jealous.
> 
> BTW: I seem to recognise you from somewhere; but can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Jeorge345

Salieri said:


> Oh, that will be from my critically acclaimed career as pornographic actor. Or not, I suppose.
> 
> I think the only place I have appeared online other than here and the mandatory facebook was a steampunk forum.


Ah! It was BrassGoggles! I've abandoned the whole Steampunk Aesthetic after discovering Sartorialism. Hmm, I was kind of looking forward to turning up to college dressed in a Frock Coat as well ..

In fear of Hijacking this thread further, here's me "Doing it wrong"

Brooks Taverner 'Ilkley' Blazer
'Catesby' Brougues
M&S Everything else 

Forgive my untucked shirt and jeans


----------



## Mannix

rgrossicone said:


> Great texture on the tie...you have a fox in the hen house face on there...brilliant!


Thanks Rob, I really like that tie too. That face was my "hurry up and take the picture in focus for once" face.


----------



## Mannix

LilacCords said:


> *Mannix - Bloody great shoes those.*


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Mannix

Congratulations on the baby MS!!!


----------



## Salieri

WouldaShoulda said:


>


Actually, funny you should, uh, 'say' that, because my choice to seek out some decent vintage tortoiseshells was in no small part inspired by Elvis Costello's appearance in _De-Lovely._


----------



## Zon Jr.

upr_crust said:


> Here is the second of the three suits that I had re-altered to fit my smaller self. The shoulders of this suit were always problematic, but at least the rest of the suit fits me well enough - better than the bag it used to fit like.
> 
> Again, the tie is vintage Hermes, courtesy of the Tsar of Taste. (The suit is BB, the shirt Thomas Pink via Heathrow duty-free - cufflinks are also from the T of T - enamelled porticullis thruppences).
> 
> Hope that you enjoy.


Upper--

Sometimes the alterations won't work. You're far too stylish to allow yourself to ever be seen in this suit again.


----------



## brokencycle

Zon Jr. said:


> Upper--
> 
> Sometimes the alterations won't work. You're far too stylish to allow yourself to ever be seen in this suit again.


I disagree. Is it the best fitting suit? No. But I think it certainly passable, and in fact, I kinda like it.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Some more color today, but less pattern...*

than yesterday...here we are:










Seeing all the Mancs on this thread lately, my best Liam Gallagher (sneer included)


















All JCrew save the shoes and jacket (LLBean and H&M respectively)


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Me with the season's hottest accessory: my daughter. Born yesterday at 3:55 PM. Thought I'd share with my iGent iFriends (lol).


Way to go proud papa. Now go get her a decent hat. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

Zon Jr. said:


> Upper--
> 
> Sometimes the alterations won't work. You're far too stylish to allow yourself to ever be seen in this suit again.





brokencycle said:


> I disagree. Is it the best fitting suit? No. But I think it certainly passable, and in fact, I kinda like it.


I don't really think it is passable. I wasn't going to comment on the suit but I can't let that slide. It looks exactly like what it is - a suit cut down beyond its limits and it just doesn't look right because of that. The shoulders in particular look really bad.

Upr has fabulous style and this suit doesn't do him justice.

To be honest, I fall foul of the same issue - persisting to wear stuff that I really should just write off and get something new rather than trying to alter them to fit. You can get into a cycle of throwing good money after bad. I'm getting more ruthless about this but I still don't manage to just call it a day soon enough, consistently. It's getting easier to spot others making the same mistake though.


----------



## Srynerson

Excellent combination of elements, Holdfast! :aportnoy:Is that pocket square made to go with the tie? (I noticed that all three colors of the tie appear in the square.)


----------



## mysharona

Srynerson said:


> Excellent combination of elements, Holdfast! :aportnoy:Is that pocket square made to go with the tie? (*I noticed that all three colors of the tie appear in the square*.)


I think you need to adjust your monitor. Although the square compliments the tie very well, the colors are by no means the same. They are definitely in the same family, though.


----------



## Srynerson

mysharona said:


> I think you need to adjust your monitor. Although the square compliments the tie very well, the colors are by no means the same. They are definitely in the same family, though.


To me it appears that the interiors of the paisleys on the pocket square are colored orange and blue (you can see a blue paisley peeking out right at the edge of the pocket toward the center). The tie in turn has some small design element that matches the reddish color of the "field" of the pocket square.


----------



## LilacCords

*MS - Congrats!*



















*Nice outfit.*










*Great Picture RG.*


----------



## 3holic

mysharona said:


> Me with the season's hottest accessory: my daughter. Born yesterday at 3:55 PM. Thought I'd share with my iGent iFriends (lol).


Congrats! She's adorable.:thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Salieri said:


> I know you chaps aren't generally that fussed about vintage kit, but I just thought I'd try to show of an excellent 1950s number I picked up today. I say try because I really don't have any passable photographic facilities and I am back in studentville dissertating my socks off with little time for domesticity or the retraining of flatmates so the setting is far from glamorous. Anyway, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on display are my 'new' 50s glasses. A definite consolation for discovering you require medical intervention for reading.
> 
> Anyhow, the suit cost me £25. It's Montague Burton from the good old days before they went all... 'Burton', no visible wear and tear, a few crinkles to steam out. All in all I'm fairly satisfied.


I love it!

And I agree about the downfall of Burton. What a load of old toss that they sell these days. I use to own a vintage morning coat from them that was rather nice with a handsewn buttonhole! Bet they don't know how to sew a buttonhole today...


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Salieri said:


> Well, it's not something I wore today, rather on Saturday, but I have only just seen the pictures and am interested in getting some feedback. It was a friend's wedding and I tried to go for a very classic '20s/'30s style, going vintage with as much stuff as possible. I was lucky enough to inherit a 1928 silk top hat from my great grandfather in exactly my size, which I would never have been able to acquire otherwise. I appreciate I should be showing more cuff on my left wrist, my shirt sleeve was of sufficient length but appears to have riden up and tucket itself behind my watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apols. for the poor quality, but that's facebook for you.


Amazing!

*doffs hat*

But, you shouldn't be wearing a wrist watch when you have a pocket watch *eyes albert chain*!


----------



## Salieri

Thanks very much. I'm sorry there aren't any good photos of me with the coat unbuttoned - the waistcoat was an incredibly lucky find. Double breasted with a shawl lapel. I'm not usually much of a fan of shawl lapels but it looks ace on the waistcoat. I'm glad I wore the hat, on reflection. It still has the box in which it was shipped from Stockport to the local hatter in Hereford. I wasn't going to wear it, but the groom had been aware of it lying dormant for so long on top of my wardrobe and had often admired it so he encouraged me to go for it.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> But, you shouldn't be wearing a wrist watch when you have a pocket watch *eyes albert chain*!


I think I've already defended myself against this charge somewhere. While I do have a bit of a collection of old pocket watches, it always turns out that the 'special occasions' that I save them for always call for drinking and dancing. In this particular case the wedding celebrations included a ceilidh, which I wouldn't dream of putting any of my pocket watches through. On that day I was wearing an edwardian "Watkins Bee Meter" on the end of the chain, an attractive old photographer's device for rather laboriously calculating exposure times. It makes an excellent alternative and an interesting conversation point.


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, dear - if one suit leaves the closet . . .*

. . . another must take its place soon enough.

When someone of Holdfast's style comments that a suit is just not right, and that it needs to be "de-accessioned", then this is a comment that I take seriously.

Were it not for the shoulders, I'd gladly retain the suit, and I am very fond of the material (it's a super 150's wool - very light, very soft, great to touch), and the colour/pattern, but the shoulders are too big (even the late Tsar of Taste commented negatively on them, long before his passing).

Oh, well, the charity shops get another contribution . . .

And that gives me permission to shop again . . . .:devil:!

Hmm - the Barney's warehouse sale is still on . . . . and BB is having a warehouse sale early next month . . . oh, dear . . . .



Holdfast said:


> I don't really think it is passable. I wasn't going to comment on the suit but I can't let that slide. It looks exactly like what it is - a suit cut down beyond its limits and it just doesn't look right because of that. The shoulders in particular look really bad.
> 
> Upr has fabulous style and this suit doesn't do him justice.
> 
> To be honest, I fall foul of the same issue - persisting to wear stuff that I really should just write off and get something new rather than trying to alter them to fit. You can get into a cycle of throwing good money after bad. I'm getting more ruthless about this but I still don't manage to just call it a day soon enough, consistently. It's getting easier to spot others making the same mistake though.


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


>


Like the jumper, don't like the shirt, jealous of the jeans. Really cool stuff, I wish Frank did denim.

Re: the shirt and the sweater, its odd that the pink jumper is good for me, but the pink on the shirt ruins it imo. Weird why we like the things we do huh?



sickinthebin said:


> A corking copper bottomed hit of an outfit!
> 
> Something a little pinky for me; should probably have tried to go a bit more rock in tribute to Reading Festival this weekend, but still..


Thanks! I love the color. Don't think its too much at all...I think men need to dress more colorfully, sometimes we look like we're all headed to funerals or political functions. The dark spots on the tie are the only thing I don't like, they're very distracting...my eyes see them as coffee drops or something like that.



Holdfast said:


> I don't know how conservative you judge my POV, but I like this. It works nicely with your image and doesn't look childish in the way it might if you had a baby face, for instance. Good stuff, though I do agree that the jacket needs slimming down to be congruent with the shorts.


Thanks Hold...I do consider your view on the conservative side 
(not overly, however), so its nice to see the positive comment.

Like that jacket, especially the buttons..Aquascutum?



Salieri said:


>


That is awesome...great find, great fit! The specs top it off as well!



Jeorge345 said:


> Forgive my untucked shirt and jeans


No need to apologize...there's a time and a place for everything. I'm insanely jealous of the head of hair though, as the time and place for me to have it is long in my past...damn genetics! Welcome.


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


>


Even if I thought outside turnback to be the smart thing to do with a shirt that had basketball-player arms, the coat is too short. Continuing cudos for the controlled jean cuffing, though:icon_smile_big:



gman-17 said:


> Way to go proud papa. Now go get her a decent hat. :icon_smile_big:


That is the perfect cap for a newborn, since it incorporates both pink and blue. I also give credit for keeping her head warm. Of course, in today's world of ultrasound, gender-neutral clothing items are a bit passé, but she's adorable whatever the hat. I always give something in yellow, if I don't know the baby's gender at the time I'm giving it.


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> Even if I thought outside turnback to be the smart thing to do with a shirt that had basketball-player arms, the coat is too short. Continuing cudos for the controlled jean cuffing, though:icon_smile_big:


TY re: the cuffs:icon_smile_big:. It takes all of my self control!

Re: the jacket length, are you referring to the body or sleeves? When this was altered I didn't think the sleeve length was overly short (not shorter than my other jackets). As far as the body length, for an H&M jacket, pretty standard, and I'd only wear this with denim.


----------



## Cruiser

rgrossicone said:


> than yesterday...here we are:


I like it, especially for a young guy in New York (and you ARE a young guy:icon_smile.

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser

mysharona said:


> Me with the season's hottest accessory: my daughter. Born yesterday at 3:55 PM. Thought I'd share with my iGent iFriends (lol).


Congratulations on your new addition. She looks like a real sweetie.

Having said that, I also have a new accessory; however, mine has a feature that yours doesn't have. By virtue of the title "grandpa" I can send her home to her parents when I get tired. You will just have to settle for being tired. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Holdfast

Srynerson said:


> Excellent combination of elements, Holdfast! :aportnoy:Is that pocket square made to go with the tie? (I noticed that all three colors of the tie appear in the square.)


No - the square's Ede and the tie's Hermes (as if it could be anything else with those rabbits on there). I was actually thinking the two were a bit too similar, but overall, there's enough difference that it was probably OK.



upr_crust said:


> . . . another must take its place soon enough.
> 
> When someone of Holdfast's style comments that a suit is just not right, and that it needs to be "de-accessioned", then this is a comment that I take seriously.


Now it feels like I should be making a financial contribution... 



rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Hold...I do consider your view on the conservative side
> (not overly, however), so its nice to see the positive comment.
> 
> Like that jacket, especially the buttons..Aquascutum?


Brioni - closer up, the buttons are enamelled with little Brioni B's. Not quite as tacky as it sounds; they're done with enough taste to stay just the right side of silly. Just.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>





rgrossicone said:


> Re: the jacket length, are you referring to the body or sleeves? When this was altered I didn't think the sleeve length was overly short (not shorter than my other jackets). As far as the body length, for an H&M jacket, pretty standard, and I'd only wear this with denim.


. . . since you asked: the coat length. I give you the sleeves, as it's a little hard to tell with all that shirt cuff thing going on. However, the coat length is not sufficient to cover your crotch, according to the picture. It reaches (in the other picture) to the first knuckle, and my bias is for a coat to reach to the second, which would be about 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" longer. Of course, since you are going to confine it to wear with jeans, I guess there's no use applying proportionality that rigorously.


----------



## Acct2000

Sharona, congratulations on the birth of your daughter!!!

She looks really nice!


----------



## alex87tkd

Sharona, Cruiser, congadulations to both on the birth of your daughter and grand-daughter respectively. I do hope you avoid the classic sick stain on the shoulder of your clothes :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Cary Grant

congrats on the new babies!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Vestamenta pant
NM belt
NM socks
Varvatos Chukka
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

Travelling this week, so not many pictures..




Realized I had forgotten my square, and didn't want to fake it when I got home, I only post fits I wear in the wild.


----------



## gnatty8

Weekend stuff:


----------



## rgrossicone

Cruiser said:


> I like it, especially for a young guy in New York (and you ARE a young guy:icon_smile.
> 
> Cruiser


Sometimes I don't feel so young...ic12337:

Congrats on the grandchild!


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Sometimes I don't feel so young...ic12337:
> 
> Congrats on the grandchild!


I like that blog Rob, bookmarked..


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Salieri said:


> Thanks very much. I'm sorry there aren't any good photos of me with the coat unbuttoned - the waistcoat was an incredibly lucky find. Double breasted with a shawl lapel. I'm not usually much of a fan of shawl lapels but it looks ace on the waistcoat. I'm glad I wore the hat, on reflection. It still has the box in which it was shipped from Stockport to the local hatter in Hereford. I wasn't going to wear it, but the groom had been aware of it lying dormant for so long on top of my wardrobe and had often admired it so he encouraged me to go for it.
> 
> I think I've already defended myself against this charge somewhere. While I do have a bit of a collection of old pocket watches, it always turns out that the 'special occasions' that I save them for always call for drinking and dancing. In this particular case the wedding celebrations included a ceilidh, which I wouldn't dream of putting any of my pocket watches through. On that day I was wearing an edwardian "Watkins Bee Meter" on the end of the chain, an attractive old photographer's device for rather laboriously calculating exposure times. It makes an excellent alternative and an interesting conversation point.


Fair play!

You should join the Morning Dress Commission: https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122222579597


----------



## Cary Grant

Salieri said:


> I know you chaps aren't generally that fussed about vintage kit, but I just thought I'd try to show of an excellent 1950s number I picked up today. I say try because I really don't have any passable photographic facilities and I am back in studentville dissertating my socks off with little time for domesticity or the retraining of flatmates so the setting is far from glamorous. Anyway, here it is:
> 
> Also on display are my 'new' 50s glasses. A definite consolation for discovering you require medical intervention for reading.
> 
> Anyhow, the suit cost me £25. It's Montague Burton from the good old days before they went all... 'Burton', no visible wear and tear, a few crinkles to steam out. All in all I'm fairly satisfied.


Coat looks a tad big, especially the shoulders. Have you had a tailor look it over?


----------



## Salieri

Cary Grant said:


> Coat looks a tad big, especially the shoulders. Have you had a tailor look it over?


Well, I wouldn't say it was 'too big' but it certainly doesn't quite hang right on my frame. I'll make some enquiries about having it altered but to be perfectly honest I bought it with a pretty good idea of eBaying it. I'm mercenary like that, see, and I enjoy selling quality vintage stuff almost as much as I enjoy wearing it. The trousers are splendid, though, I will be sorry to see them go.


----------



## Cary Grant

Yeah- you can see in the (your) right shoulder, how the finished edge is extended a fair amount past your natural shoulder.


----------



## Holdfast

Definite chill in the air today...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
$5 gold coin cufflinks
NM tie
Brioni pocket-square
Cartier belt
BB balmorals
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Definite chill in the air today...


Holdfast, you look REALLY good in this outfit...I love that vest and the shirt...fantastic...perhaps part of my liking there is the fact that I can't wait for that first "chill"!


----------



## AlanC

Borsalino (modern, not sure of the actual vintage)
Oxxford suit
Barba shirt
Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
BB linen square
C&J for Tom James


----------



## rgrossicone

Real sharp Alan! Nice to see you over here !(NYR)...



AlanC said:


> Borsalino (modern, not sure of the actual vintage)
> Oxxford suit
> Barba shirt
> Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
> BB linen square
> C&J for Tom James


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
good looking attire


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## 3holic

AlanC said:


> Bullock & Jones tie
> 
> Great outfit. You have shattered the myth that Oxxford suits are only for older men. I see you have on a Bullock and Jones tie. I used to buy quite a few things from B&J, until they closed shop several yeas ago.


----------



## wingman

AlanC said:


> Borsalino (modern, not sure of the actual vintage)
> Oxxford suit
> Barba shirt
> Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
> BB linen square
> C&J for Tom James


Sharp ensemble....Very _Executive Suite, 1954.

_


----------



## WouldaShoulda

thunderw21 said:


>


I always wanted to dress this way when I go to the track.

Very Runyon-like.

Of course, I'd need the HUGE post-war Buick or Caddy also!!

Knowing this, the wife won't let me go any more.


----------



## PeterEliot

Holdfast said:


> Definite chill in the air today...


Nice. I want to try this look some time.


----------



## Jovan

Re-posting because I'm wearing essentially the same outfit, albeit with a haircut and brown Top-Siders instead of burgundy pennys.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Look familiar anyone?*










This message will be approved by___________________(fill in the blank with the apporopriate forum member)


----------



## rgrossicone

*For those who don't want to play along...*



















With my buddy Matt from my apartment building. I have more in common with this 70 something man than I do with a lot of folks my own age that live here....










I can only imagine what the folks at FNB will do with this one!


----------



## Jovan

Nice casual outfit. Is that a gingham shirt?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Jovan said:


> Nice casual outfit. Is that a gingham shirt?


Its actually micro-plaid...JCrew from last fall. Thanks Jovan!


----------



## upr_crust

*Refurbished suit, new shirt and tie . . .*

. . . cufflinks from the collection of the late, great Tsar of Taste.

The shoulders of this suit are NOT as bad as my last posting . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome back, it's great to see you posting again . . .*

. . . and it must be cool down South if you can wear a felt fedora in August! :icon_smile_wink:

Seriously, a great look for you.



AlanC said:


> Borsalino (modern, not sure of the actual vintage)
> Oxxford suit
> Barba shirt
> Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
> BB linen square
> C&J for Tom James


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^Fantastic shoes...your tailor did a great job with this suit upr...looking good buddy!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks RG - the shoes are New & Lingwood . . .*

. . snatched up at discount from Jay Kos when they were discontinuing them in favor of Edward Green.

My tailor, FYI, is Joseph, at 7 Dey St. (between the back door of Century 21 and Broadway and Dey St.) - an excellent tailor, and a charming man - it's always fun to have things altered there, though speed of execution may not always be part of the bargain (he has a delightfully Neapolitan sense of time - I try never to be in a hurry when visiting him, and he's too much fun to rush).



rgrossicone said:


> ^^^Fantastic shoes...your tailor did a great job with this suit upr...looking good buddy!


----------



## Simon Myerson

rgrossicone said:


> This message will be approved by___________________(fill in the blank with the apporopriate forum member)


Familiar? Certainly. That's my wallet right there


----------



## rgrossicone

Simon Myerson said:


> Familiar? Certainly. That's my wallet right there


Good eye Simon!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . now I know where the excessive turn-up tendency came from:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . now I know where the excessive turn-up tendency came from:icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_big: very good blue boy!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

upr_crust said:


> . . . cufflinks from the collection of the late, great Tsar of Taste.
> 
> The shoulders of this suit are NOT as bad as my last posting . . .


This is just marvelous! I love the tie and shirt (which I want!)


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

AlanC said:


> Borsalino (modern, not sure of the actual vintage)
> Oxxford suit
> Barba shirt
> Holliday & Brown for Bullock & Jones tie
> BB linen square
> C&J for Tom James


Suits you Sir!

The only thing I would like is for there to be more height in the turn-ups; they look a bit thin... Everything else I adore, especially the hat!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hi Guys*

At last, I return from my "busy" August under the hot sun of Algarve, where you all would be friendly (be sure, most portuguese are friendly) welcomed. One of the best places to get a tan and enjoy a peaceful sea.

First of all, my condolences for your loss UC. There are things in life that we know are sure, though, never easy to accept.

Now, let me congratulate you, MySharona and Cruiser for the great adds you got to your families. Just great.

That said, let me say that I'm impressed with you:

*RG*. even in shorts, you keep looking good. I really dig your madras trousers

*Gnatty8,* though I'm a huge fan of ps, you don't need them to look sharp. And if not for your last suit, which is great, the shoes always add somethimg to your attires.

*Holdfast*, we can see that the weather keeps you smiling, and it's great

*AlanC, *you are always a reference

*UC, *you are always a lesson in the art of dressing. Now you are adding some great items to your wardrobe, and I must say that TT was really a tasteful man. Your last outfit was one of the nicest I saw you in. All seems right. The suit is very handsome, the shirt/tie combo is perfect like the shoes, but I specially enjoyed the cufflinks. Just great!

See in a while, guys

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^Thanks V, welcome back.


----------



## upr_crust

*The tie and shirt were both bought on sale at BB . . .*

. . . too bad that you've not got a branch near you - both were 50% off.

(Forgive me, I like to brag . . .:icon_smile_big.



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> This is just marvelous! I love the tie and shirt (which I want!)


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Lisbon, as always . . .*

Comments inserted into the quotation . . . .



themanfromlisbon said:


> First of all, my condolences for your loss UC. There are things in life that we know are sure, though, never easy to accept.
> 
> Now, let me congratulate you, MySharona and Cruiser for the great adds you got to your families. Just great.
> 
> ***Lisbon, you've illustrated the cycle of life in two sentences, and let me add my congratulations to Sharona and Cruiser on their new additions as well***
> 
> *UC, *you are always a lesson in the art of dressing. Now you are adding some great items to your wardrobe, and I must say that TT was really a tasteful man. Your last outfit was one of the nicest I saw you in. All seems right. The suit is very handsome, the shirt/tie combo is perfect like the shoes, but I specially enjoyed the cufflinks. Just great!
> 
> ***I was a little apprehensive, considering the reception my last altered suit got from the collective masses, but yesterday's suit, made to order (though not made to measure - it was a standard size suit made up in my choice of fabrics - a super-100's Zegna) has been a favourite of mine for the last 16 years, and I am glad that it now fits the smaller me, and that it has met with the approval of the eagle eyed critics of these fora.
> 
> As for Tsar of Taste, he taught me a great deal about how to dress, and he had a great eye for ties, so there is no problem and a lot of pleasure wearing his "legacy" to me. More of that later today, when I post today's pictures.***


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Red again*

Last time I was wearing red trousers (that I specially like) I was wearing a white with tiny blues stripes coat. LilacCords told me that he thought that there was little contrast in the combo.
I agree, so now I tried something different, and put a navy blue blazer on. Let's see if it works

















































Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Cary Grant

Navy works well with red, V. The monkstraps are great!

If I had any quibbles, I'd say the outfit is a bit too "matchy matchy" with all the elements sharing red or navy- a simple touch would be to change out the pocket square to something completely contrasting.


----------



## choirmaestro

*losing it...*

Hello Gents,

After lurking here for quite a while, and posting occasionally, I've decided to take the plunge and try posting to this thread. I've got pretty thick skin, so blunt comments are appreciated.

It's still too bloody hot (in my opinion) for a tie, so I've gone dangerously close to a country club look this summer.

Tommy navy blazer
Dockers
RL polo shirt
Florsheims


----------



## mysharona

Thank you all for your best wishes. The baby is quite healthy and all is well. And I have swapped out the hosptial-provided neutral-gender hat.
Cruiser- Congrats on your grand-daughter! What an impressive head of hair!!!
Today:
Kuppenheimer jacket
vintage Ralph Lauren (double RL) chambray shirt
vintage Christian Dior tie and Tiffany tiebar
J. Crew belt
Claiborne dress khaki trousers
Clarks desert boots
Zodiac watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gravati loafers
Michael cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . cufflinks from the collection of the late, great Tsar of Taste.


The whole outfit is excellent, and I really like the colours in the links. Do they depict Britannia; I can't quite make out the design.

Sigh, my hair seems to be thinning....


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Sigh, my hair seems to be thinning....


To quote Liam Gallagher (of the *former* band OASIS) in a typical Mancunian scowl and gutteral voice, "Welcome to myyyyyy world"


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> To quote Liam Gallagher (of the *former* band OASIS) in a typical Mancunian scowl and gutteral voice, "Welcome to myyyyyy world"




Last time I was getting my hair cut and asking about different options for my thinning hair, about the only other option she suggested other than what I already do would be to get it cut really close, similar to yours. I reckon I can manage about 5 more years of sweeping it back before I succumb to the ravages of time and get it buzzed close. Annoyingly, my dad still has a relatively good head of hair apart from a thinned area around the crown. I inherited some of the hair genes from by mother's side, where most of the men got pretty thin on top pretty quickly. I've done a lot better than them, but still...


----------



## Scott Hill

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


Gene, I also think you look well turned out. Suit fits you nicely, and I am a fan of the "play of pattern" shirt and tie combination. Brown suede shoes finish it off well and a nice alternative to black with this "British influenced" combination.

One comment on the play of pattern shirt and tie.. The knot is nice, as it is slightly larger and works well with the spread collar shirt. I think you might experiement with the knot a bit. Try a half windsor tied loose and not pulled tight.. to create this slightly exaggerated knot.

My personal preference is a double fore in hand knot with a double dimple. This give a slightly relaxed approach to the larger knot . Although a trend to wear a slightly exaggerated knot.. I do not find it trendy; but contemporary. The double dimple fore in hand (wrapped twice) may make your tie slightly shorter; but give it a try. I think it would be a good look for your coordinate.

Also, try to bring in a dimension of color to your " play of pattern" combinations. You certainly do not have to wear a solid shirt with a chalk stripe suit. Color being a pop color in your neckwear. Tone on tone navy is also cool; but an accent color is always refreshing. Also, I would like a white linen hanky folded square in your chest pocket. others may disagree; but this chest pocket is not to be empty. White linen square, would finish of the details; like a fine time piece on your wrist or the right sock when you cross you legs.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

choirmaestro said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> After lurking here for quite a while, and posting occasionally, I've decided to take the plunge and try posting to this thread. I've got pretty thick skin, so blunt comments are appreciated.
> 
> It's still too bloody hot (in my opinion) for a tie, so I've gone dangerously close to a country club look this summer.
> 
> Tommy navy blazer
> Dockers
> RL polo shirt
> Florsheims


The jacket washes out the shirt. I normally go oxford if I have a jacket, but some guys here do a good job on matching geen, pink or some other cantrast polo with a blue blazer or jacket.

Like the shoes!!


----------



## David Reeves

Bespoke suit and shirt: Own label

Tie: Drakes

Boots: Crockett and Jones





I need a haircut I think.......


----------



## upr_crust

*An answer to your observation . . .*

. . and a wiseacre remark.

Holdfast, your powers of observation are undimmed - my cufflinks from yesterday are Britannia farthings that have been enamelled and mounted as cufflinks (toggle backs - not for the true snobs, but fine for dumb Americans such as myself and the late Tsar).

As for "sigh, my hair seems to be thinning" - been there, done that. My advice - when it gets too thin, crop your hair shorter, or shave the thin areas (bald is much better than three stray strands - trust me, I've played that game already).



Holdfast said:


> The whole outfit is excellent, and I really like the colours in the links. Do they depict Britannia; I can't quite make out the design.
> 
> Sigh, my hair seems to be thinning....


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire - tie and cufflinks again from the collection of . . .*

. . . my late husband.

Suit is BB, shirt is BB MTM (more than a decade ago), tie is Ferragamo, shoes are Church's, links are anonymous source on Jermyn St., many years ago, and the PS is Polo, via C21 . . .


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Just curious . . .*

. . . why you would choose to wear a tie clip that was wider than the tie?


----------



## Jovan

There's very little in the way of tie clips that will fit a narrow tie. The smallest ones I see are about 2".


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> There's very little in the way of tie clips that will fit a narrow tie. The smallest ones I see are about 2".


I have many vintage ones from gramps that are a lot smaller than 2 inches...my fav is about 1 1/4 inches.


----------



## David Reeves

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . why you would choose to wear a tie clip that was wider than the tie?


I suppose it looks a bit more flash. The tie is 2" wide and the bar is 2 1/4. The bar is fairly modern I bought it from Dunhill about 5 years ago.


----------



## Cary Grant

David Reeves said:


> I suppose it looks a bit more flash. The tie is 2" wide and the bar is 2 1/4. The bar is fairly modern I bought it from Dunhill about 5 years ago.


No complaints from me. What's your leg opening width?


----------



## Jovan

Mannix said:


> I have many vintage ones from gramps that are a lot smaller than 2 inches...my fav is about 1 1/4 inches.


Willing to part with any? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CTD

Love the bowtie, but jeebus, this picture is a thing of nightmares.

Perhaps simply crop your face out next time?


----------



## CTD

What type of knot is that? It LOOKS like a four-in-hand, but seems like a slightly larger than normal knot...?


----------



## Cary Grant

CTD said:


> Love the bowtie, but jeebus, this picture is a thing of nightmares.
> 
> Perhaps simply crop your face out next time?


I'me very sensitive about, yet proud of, my complexion... ever since the tragic art class accident of 1987 thank you very much.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> my cufflinks from yesterday are Britannia farthings that have been enamelled and mounted as cufflinks (toggle backs - not for the true snobs, but fine for dumb Americans such as myself and the late Tsar).


I liked those.

I need another job that demands I dress up more so I can get some!!


----------



## David Reeves

Cary Grant said:


> No complaints from me. What's your leg opening width?


16" so not really that narrow. The knee is rather narrow at 17.5 though.


----------



## Cary Grant

David Reeves said:


> 16" so not really that narrow. The knee is rather narrow at 17.5 though.


Yes- almost a straight leg. Suits you, though.


----------



## mysharona

Nice looks all- Upr: I love the tie.
Today: 
Jacket: Oscar de la Renta for BB
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Hickey Freeman
PS: Barbara Blank
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: BB
Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: AE Brewster
Watch: Rolex


----------



## choirmaestro

*Busy rehearsal day...*

...thus a tie today.

Probably the only remarkable things to mention are the shirt & tie (both Brooks Brothers) and the shoes. (ten-year-old Florsheims) The jacket is thrifted. I'm pretty sure it's an orphaned suit jacket, but it seems to be a good versatile item.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Sharona - I'd return the compliment, but . . .*

. . . my employer blocks most (though not all) photo postings on AAAC - some sort of web filter.

As for yesterday's tie, I have it with a green background as well - I didn't realize that my late husband had it in red until recently. I suspect that both were bought on sale at Ferragamo or Bergdorf's in the early 90's, when I worked in midtown, and had first whack at all the post-holiday sales.

Needless to say, I like the tie as well!



mysharona said:


> Nice looks all- Upr: I love the tie.


----------



## Holdfast

David Reeves said:


> Bespoke suit and shirt


It seems we had the same thought about the weather today (see what I'm wearing below!).

Looking sharp!



upr_crust said:


> Holdfast, your powers of observation are undimmed - my cufflinks from yesterday are Britannia farthings that have been enamelled and mounted as cufflinks


They look really superb. And thanks for the hair advice!

Pretty cool!


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Pretty cool!


Thanks HF! And I think this is one of the best combo's I've seen on you.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> It seems we had the same thought about the weather today (see what I'm wearing below!).


Very nice, C. Is that a lapeled vest?


----------



## Holdfast

^ peak lapelled DB, yes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
ML shirt
Prada pant
MD belt
Prada bluchers
Armani socks
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## mascarorj

mysharona said:


> Nice looks all- Upr: I love the tie.
> Today:
> Jacket: Oscar de la Renta for BB
> Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
> Tie: Hickey Freeman
> PS: Barbara Blank
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: BB
> Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shoes: AE Brewster
> Watch: Rolex


MYSHARONA - You look sharp, that Rolex is fantastic! Do you mind telling me where you got it or what model that is? Also, have you been to the Billy Reid Store @ Southpark? If so is your opionion of the quality, style and price?


----------



## mysharona

mascarorj said:


> MYSHARONA - You look sharp, that Rolex is fantastic! Do you mind telling me where you got it or what model that is? Also, have you been to the Billy Reid Store @ Southpark? If so is your opionion of the quality, style and price?


Thanks a bunch. The Rolex is a 2008 DateJust with tuxedo dial and jubilee bracelet. I got it at a small jewelry store not far from SouthPark, called a Time 'n' Place. It was on consignment by the original owner who never wore it but wanted to buy something else. Go figure.
I was at Billy Reid the other day. I liked a lot of what I saw. The sportcoats were fantastic and fit great off the rack. The shirts and shoes were nice too... everything is made in Italy. I have my eye on a pair of whole-cut oxfords that are the Billy Reid brand. My only qualm is that I tried on a denim shirt and a snap popped right off. Not too impressed by that. Price is definitely on par with a luxury brand, but not exorbitantly expensive. I would compare to Ralph Lauren by saying the quality exceeds that of Polo but falls short of Purple Label. The design of the clothing is pretty unique to the store and is all exclusively designed by Billy Reid. I was impressed that the salesman fixed me a glass of Woodford Reserve to sip while I shopped!


----------



## Diggy18

CTD said:


> What type of knot is that? It LOOKS like a four-in-hand, but seems like a slightly larger than normal knot...?


It is a four-in-hand. That tie does make an unusual looking knot.


----------



## Cary Grant

Packing and moving offices day...
It was 41 this morning... in August... :crazy: 


Simon Miller Selvedge + same-old's

New shades...

Nice woodsy morning for a donut and hot beverage...


----------



## Mannix

Cary Grant said:


> Packing and moving offices day...
> It was 41 this morning... in August... :crazy:


Wow, 41 that's horrible...but I got you beat. It was 35 earlier this week in the morning. I was layering up like crazy because the office building I work in has the A/C set at 60 degrees so I literally freeze to death now...good thing I'm back to college where they're too cheap for A/C. 

BTW your pictures have such great depth and color--they're gorgeous.


----------



## upr_crust

*Squeaking in under the time limit . . .*

Better late than never - had dinner with friends after work, hence the tardy posting . . .


----------



## mascarorj

mysharona said:


> Thanks a bunch. The Rolex is a 2008 DateJust with tuxedo dial and jubilee bracelet. I got it at a small jewelry store not far from SouthPark, called a Time 'n' Place. It was on consignment by the original owner who never wore it but wanted to buy something else. Go figure.
> I was at Billy Reid the other day. I liked a lot of what I saw. The sportcoats were fantastic and fit great off the rack. The shirts and shoes were nice too... everything is made in Italy. I have my eye on a pair of whole-cut oxfords that are the Billy Reid brand. My only qualm is that I tried on a denim shirt and a snap popped right off. Not too impressed by that. Price is definitely on par with a luxury brand, but not exorbitantly expensive. I would compare to Ralph Lauren by saying the quality exceeds that of Polo but falls short of Purple Label. The design of the clothing is pretty unique to the store and is all exclusively designed by Billy Reid. I was impressed that the salesman fixed me a glass of Woodford Reserve to sip while I shopped!


I have been there several times. I am a 48 chest so it is hard to find a fit there. I was thinking about getting something from the MTM selection, but I am a novice and wanted some advice. The Orleans line they have is good for me as I can take an extra large. My wife seems to think they look sharp on me. I also purchased the Cord Bubble Toe Wing Tip-Awesome- Plus he is from close to where I grew up in Louisiana so I feel a bit partial to him. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Cary Grant

Mannix said:


> Wow, 41 that's horrible...but I got you beat. It was 35 earlier this week in the morning. I was layering up like crazy because the office building I work in has the A/C set at 60 degrees so I literally freeze to death now...good thing I'm back to college where they're too cheap for A/C.
> 
> BTW your pictures have such great depth and color--they're gorgeous.


Thanks Mannix. I love this weather but hope it stays until Thanksgiving. Not in a hurry for Winter.


----------



## pichao

Cary Grant said:


> Packing and moving offices day...
> It was 41 this morning... in August... :crazy:
> 
> Simon Miller Selvedge + same-old's
> 
> New shades...
> 
> Nice woodsy morning for a donut and hot beverage...


I like your shoes!

Is it Crockett & Jones, or another brand?

Pichao


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Welcome, choirmaestro!*

Welcome to this forum, choirmaestro!

You look great. I love the jacket, slack tie combination. You lucked out with that jacket find!!!!!



choirmaestro said:


> ...thus a tie today.
> 
> Probably the only remarkable things to mention are the shirt & tie (both Brooks Brothers) and the shoes. (ten-year-old Florsheims) The jacket is thrifted. I'm pretty sure it's an orphaned suit jacket, but it seems to be a good versatile item.


----------



## choirmaestro

Mark Ligett said:


> Welcome to this forum, choirmaestro!
> 
> You look great. I love the jacket, slack tie combination. You lucked out with that jacket find!!!!!


Thanks for the compliment. I was a little nervous about the jacket because I know that several members of this forum have a thing about orphaned suit jackets.


----------



## choirmaestro

*A little more formal today...*

...but this is one of my favorite shirt and tie combinations, and I don't have a good jacket to go with it, so a suit it is. This suit is actually rather ancient, a leftover from my poor graduate school days. (that'll give you an insight into it's quality) However, it's held up pretty well and seems to fit decently.

Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - IKE BEHAR (a gift from my Mother - the woman has excellent taste)
Shoes - Bostonian (a rather poor replacement for my beloved 15-year-old florsheim imperials that bit the dust last april - alas, no fund-age for an equitable replacement)


----------



## Cary Grant

pichao said:


> I like your shoes!
> 
> Is it Crockett & Jones, or another brand?
> 
> Pichao


Heh- C&J would never get that pointy 

Romano Martegani for Heimie's


----------



## mysharona

choirmaestro said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I was a little nervous about the jacket because I know that several members of this forum have a thing about orphaned suit jackets.


As far as orphaned suit jackets go, a windowpane pattern such as your jacket sports is versatile enough to function as a sportcoat. I think it looks fine. There are a great many sportcoats out there that look very similar to what your wearing.


----------



## LD111134

I especially appreciate the PS, CG.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Packing and moving offices day...
> It was 41 this morning... in August... :crazy:
> 
> Simon Miller Selvedge + same-old's
> 
> New shades...
> 
> Nice woodsy morning for a donut and hot beverage...


You rock the cuffed jeans look (as has Holdfast in the recent past). I'm envious.

When I was on vacation, I was wearing some new jeans from The Gap (OK, laugh if you must, denim aficionados) with a pair of AE Bruzzano horse-bit loafers. Well, the jeans were too long for the shoe so I turned them up...being a shorter guy I guess I looked ridiculous because my better half said "cut that out, you look like you're 12".


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks LD!


----------



## Holdfast

Yawnsome day...


----------



## mysharona

Today:
BB Shirt
Claiborne tie
vintage gold tie pin
J. Crew Belt
Dockers Premium Glen Khaki chinos
Zodiac watch
Murano socks
RL shoes


----------



## ramseytheii

mysharona said:


> Today:
> BB Shirt
> Claiborne tie
> vintage gold tie pin
> J. Crew Belt
> Dockers Premium Glen Khaki chinos
> Zodiac watch
> Murano socks
> RL shoes


excellent job on the tie/shirt combination. If I saw the tie in a shop, I probably wouldn't be attracted, but you paired it exactly right with the shirt. Looks good close up and from a distance.

Also like the shoes.

I feel the pants need to be ironed for maximum effect.

overall good job!

Walter Ramsey


----------



## ramseytheii

choirmaestro said:


> ...but this is one of my favorite shirt and tie combinations, and I don't have a good jacket to go with it, so a suit it is. This suit is actually rather ancient, a leftover from my poor graduate school days. (that'll give you an insight into it's quality) However, it's held up pretty well and seems to fit decently.
> 
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - IKE BEHAR (a gift from my Mother - the woman has excellent taste)
> Shoes - Bostonian (a rather poor replacement for my beloved 15-year-old florsheim imperials that bit the dust last april - alas, no fund-age for an equitable replacement)


I love the tie, but more importantly, i wanted to complement you on your taste in books. Maynard Solomon, Alex Ross - and o Lordy, is that the "Development of western Music" in the lower left hand corner?!

Walter Ramsey


----------



## ramseytheii

David Reeves said:


> Bespoke suit and shirt: Own label
> 
> Tie: Drakes
> 
> Boots: Crockett and Jones
> 
> I need a haircut I think.......


I love the way this suit fits, especially the pants. I am glad to see pants without so much extra fabric that they drape loosely and shapelessly. It's very sharp!

I don't mind the larger-than-tie clip, but one can get them smaller. What i wonder is, does one really need a tie clip when wearing a vest?

Walter Ramsey


----------



## ramseytheii

mysharona said:


> Nice looks all- Upr: I love the tie.
> Today:
> Jacket: Oscar de la Renta for BB
> Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
> Tie: Hickey Freeman
> PS: Barbara Blank
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: BB
> Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shoes: AE Brewster
> Watch: Rolex


Great outfit! This would also look great outside, wearing a straw hat.

The socks are an inspired touch and give it an extra boldness.

I'm not crazy about the pants, it's a good color but I always prefer more economically fitting pants.

Good job!

Walter Ramsey


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
testoni bluchers
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## choirmaestro

ramseytheii said:


> I love the tie, but more importantly, i wanted to complement you on your taste in books. Maynard Solomon, Alex Ross - and o Lordy, is that the "Development of western Music" in the lower left hand corner?!
> 
> Walter Ramsey


Indeed it is - evidence of the fires of graduate school! I've actually begun another music degree (part time) - so I'm looking forward to expanding the library. (which means a smaller clothing budget. OK - not a bad exchange...)


----------



## mysharona

ramseytheii said:


> Great outfit! This would also look great outside, wearing a straw hat.
> 
> The socks are an inspired touch and give it an extra boldness.
> 
> *I'm not crazy about the pants, it's a good color but I always prefer more economically fitting pants.*
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Walter Ramsey


I agree... this is one of a couple of pairs that I need to have tailored. Thank you, however, for your compliments.


----------



## upr_crust

*Another suit from the refurbished vault . . .*

. . . a tie from the late husband's tie rack, a rather silly pair of socks also found among my late husband's effects, and new cufflinks.

The links are silver and cherry amber, from a small shop in Chelsea (NYC) called DVVS, which carries a most handsome, if eclectic, selection of jewelry for both genders (though a place one might wish to keep one's wife away from - some of the women's jewelry is quite beautiful, most unusual and, in some cases, quite expensive).

But enough of that . . .


----------



## deandbn

I really like your outfit Mister. The bold red tie against the white shirt with the tab collar lifting the tie knot and giving it a bit of virility, and with the dark suit it's lovely.

One bit of criticism: The pocket square is missing! If you added even a white TV fold, it would take your outfit from Wow to WOW. Just a thought.:idea:


----------



## deandbn

A smart outfit! I like the bowtie and the colours. A handsome face too! You dont have any reason to hide it do you? 
If I could look as good as you do in your outfit, I would be very proud and definitely not hide my face.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

David Reeves said:


> Bespoke suit and shirt: Own label
> 
> Tie: Drakes
> 
> Boots: Crockett and Jones
> 
> I need a haircut I think.......


'Tis good.


----------



## Cary Grant

deandbn said:


> A smart outfit! I like the bowtie and the colours. A handsome face too! You dont have any reason to hide it do you?
> If I could look as good as you do in your outfit, I would be very proud and definitely not hide my face.:icon_smile_wink:


Thanks Dean-


----------



## LD111134

*An unfortunate accident at Wrigley Field...*

As a birthday present yesterday, a good friend took me to Wrigley Field to see the Cubs lose badly to the White Sox - so I played hooky from work and left the office early wearing my work clothes.

Ten minutes after this photo was taken, my friend was sitting behind me and reached for a pop-up and spilled his beer over the back of my jacket. Well, that's what dry cleaners are for, right? :blush: And why you don't wear tailored clothing to the ball park..


Zegna sport coat;
Thin Red Line end-on-end double-button barrel cuff shirt;
Brooks Brothers yelllow/blue/white stripe crepe silk tie (in my jacket pocket);
Brooks Brothers paisley silk pocket square;
Unknown taupe wool odd trousers;
Coach black calfskin belt;
Unknown tan patterned socks;
Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black calfskin monkstraps; and
Longines charcoal-face gold-fill manual wind with black calfskin strap










Here's a photo of the watch (birthday gift for myself) that I posted elsewhere earlier this week:


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

upr_crust said:


> . . . a tie from the late husband's tie rack, a rather silly pair of socks also found among my late husband's effects, and new cufflinks.
> 
> The links are silver and cherry amber, from a small shop in Chelsea (NYC) called DVVS, which carries a most handsome, if eclectic, selection of jewelry for both genders (though a place one might wish to keep one's wife away from - some of the women's jewelry is quite beautiful, most unusual and, in some cases, quite expensive).
> 
> But enough of that . . .


I'd say your late husband had great taste


----------



## Cary Grant

^yes

*Have a great weekend!*
*-01 friday whimsy*

*-02 friday fog*

*-03 damn the man*

*-04 reflecting on a three day weekend*

*-05 am i blue?*


----------



## LD111134

Great tableau, Cary! When are you coming to Chi?


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Great tableau, Cary! When are you coming to Chi?


Thanks. Last week of September.


----------



## LD111134

If you have time, maybe some of us AAAC/SFers and town can meet for a drink (or two).


----------



## Cary Grant

Agreed and I should have time. I know PandArts from SF is up for a get together.


----------



## upr_crust

*I would have to agree, thanks . . .*

. . . and he tried to teach me everything that he knew (some of it I did resist, however . . .:icon_smile_wink.



LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I'd say your late husband had great taste


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hard to get the rythm again*

Great outfit. Perfect, Diggy


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . a tie from the late husband's tie rack, a rather silly pair of socks also found among my late husband's effects, and new cufflinks.
> 
> The links are silver and cherry amber, from a small shop in Chelsea (NYC) called DVVS, which carries a most handsome, if eclectic, selection of jewelry for both genders (though a place one might wish to keep one's wife away from - some of the women's jewelry is quite beautiful, most unusual and, in some cases, quite expensive).
> 
> But enough of that . . .


You look very elegant, UC. Red always suits you well. 
And the socks are nice (I really dig "different" socks, I have a nice collection)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> ^yes
> 
> *Have a great weekend!*
> *-01 friday whimsy*
> 
> 
> *-02 friday fog*
> 
> 
> *-04 reflecting on a three day weekend*
> 
> *-05 am i blue?*


You always look good on summer clothes, CG.
Dig the socks, of course.

Cheers

V


----------



## Calle

A friday at school:










Never worn this combo before. I kinda like it. Doesn't it look really American though? Lol :biggrin2:


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> You always look good on summer clothes, CG.
> Dig the socks, of course.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V & Cheers!


----------



## Holdfast

Diggy18 said:


> ...


Suit looks a decent fit. Tab collars aren't really my cup of tea (got rid of my only one some years ago now), but the tie's a nice choice.



upr_crust said:


> . . . a tie from the late husband's tie rack


It looks very fun. In a good way.

Nice summer look.

Friday at last...


----------



## gman-17

David Reeves said:


> Bespoke suit and shirt: Own label
> 
> Tie: Drakes
> 
> Boots: Crockett and Jones
> 
> I need a haircut I think.......


Very, very nice. I have missed quite a bit here haven't I. David, I think you should be doing the clothes for the next Bond film. :icon_smile:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Now, see . . .*

. . . it can be done! Coat the right length - to the second knuckle - and sleeves long enough to reach the wrist break with perfect shirt cuff exposure.

However, I miss knowing what all this finery is, especially the suit. One caveat on that, and I suppose it may just be an artifact of the stance, but there is a slight fold just under the shoulder pad in both arms. I'm just wondering what causes that and what can be done to avoid it, either in the fitting or the wearing.


----------



## Diggy18

deandbn said:


> I really like your outfit Mister. The bold red tie against the white shirt with the tab collar lifting the tie knot and giving it a bit of virility, and with the dark suit it's lovely.
> 
> One bit of criticism: The pocket square is missing! If you added even a white TV fold, it would take your outfit from Wow to WOW. Just a thought.:idea:


Thank you! Agreed, I pocket square, even a plain white TV fold, would be great. I don't have any pocket squares yet, but I'm planning on getting one or two. I think it is time!



themanfromlisbon said:


> Great outfit. Perfect, Diggy





Holdfast said:


> Suit looks a decent fit. Tab collars aren't really my cup of tea (got rid of my only one some years ago now), but the tie's a nice choice.


Thank you gentlemen, I feel like I've just scored my first goal of the season!



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it can be done! Coat the right length - to the second knuckle - and sleeves long enough to reach the wrist break with perfect shirt cuff exposure.
> 
> However, I miss knowing what all this finery is, especially the suit. One caveat on that, and I suppose it may just be an artifact of the stance, but there is a slight fold just under the shoulder pad in both arms. I'm just wondering what causes that and what can be done to avoid it, either in the fitting or the wearing.


Thanks! Good eyes, yes those pesky folds are there on every suit I have, almost. I believe it's due to my shoulders sloping more than the suit was made for, which is basically reducing the distance from the outer edge of the shoulder pad to the bottom of the sleeve and thus there is a little extra fabric up there at the top, which then creases. At least I think that's what it is. I just recently discovered that a RLP suit and a Canali fit me without that creasing, so now I'm on the hunt.

The suit is BB made-to-measure, based on a Regent cut. However, my own tailor really did most of the tailoring after I got it from Brooks and it just didn't fit right. It's 110 wool with a herringbone pattern. The tie is JAB, the shirt is PF, the shoes are AE Weybridge.


----------



## upr_crust

*No, tie, no cufflinks - what has the world come to . . .?*

The day before a 3-day weekend . . .


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it can be done! Coat the right length - to the second knuckle - and sleeves long enough to reach the wrist break with perfect shirt cuff exposure.
> 
> However, I miss knowing what all this finery is, especially the suit. One caveat on that, and I suppose it may just be an artifact of the stance, but there is a slight fold just under the shoulder pad in both arms. *I'm just wondering what causes that and what can be done to avoid it,* either in the fitting or the wearing.


A tailor should be able to bring the shoulders in under the collar approximately 1/4 to 1/2 an inch on each side and eliminate the crease.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
MJ cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> The day before a 3-day weekend . . .


Yes but you still have your pocket squre and your monkstraps!


----------



## LD111134

*Surprise birthday party*

Surprise birthday party:


Isaia 3x2 button suit;
Vintage Lanvin pocket square (purchaed at the Chicago Antique Market);
Brooks Brothers tie;
Harvie & Hudson shirt;
Sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset mother-of-pearl and sapphires - unknown provenance (birthday gift from girlfriend);
Early 1960s-vintage Longines manual-wind watch with gold-fill case and alligator band;
Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt;
Charcoal pattern socks - provenance unknown; and
Allen Edmonds "Mora" double monkstraps in brown calfskin.


----------



## ramseytheii

LD111134 said:


> Surprise birthday party:
> 
> 
> Isaia 3x2 button suit;
> Vintage Lanvin pocket square (purchaed at the Chicago Antique Market);
> Brooks Brothers tie;
> Harvie & Hudson shirt;
> Sterling silver swivel-back cufflinks with inset mother-of-pearl and sapphires - unknown provenance (birthday gift from girlfriend);
> Early 1960s-vintage Longines manual-wind watch with gold-fill case and alligator band;
> Allen Edmonds burgundy calfskin belt;
> Charcoal pattern socks - provenance unknown; and
> Allen Edmonds "Mora" double monkstraps in brown calfskin.


Usually when posting a picture of oneself with others publicly, the etiquette would be to blot out _other's _faces, not your own!

I like the colors you've put together here.

Walter Ramsey


----------



## upr_crust

*If I have much more good fortune at Brooks Bros. these days . . .*

. . . I'll go broke.

In this, my season of loss, any humorous or ironic situation is worth its weight in gold, though gold in mass quantities may be what I will need if I walk into my local Brooks Bros. any more.

I was in BB at Liberty Plaza on Monday, and my salesman was showing me what he had on sale in suits my size, or at least what he thought was my size - a 44R Regent cut suit, a medium grey herringbone weave fabric in a year-round fabric, and a size 42R Madison in a soft Donegal tweed-like fabric. I was undecided as to whether I wanted either of them, but thought about it, and decided to go back and give them a second look Tuesday.

Their best tailor, Fernando, was on that day, and I put on the 44R Regent cut (I normally take a 43R). Fernando took one look at it, and said "Too big - forget it - see if you can get it in a 42R". David, my salesman, and I were stunned.

I then try on the 42R Madison. Fernando says "This is better, but it's still a little large - go see if there's a 42R Fitzgerald on sale (50% off - $499)". 
David comes back with a light brownish grey/greyish brown glen plaid Fitzgerald, size 42R (remember that I bought a navy Fitzgerald in a 43R not more than two months ago). I put on the jacket, and it fit perfectly - the trousers the same - the only alterations needed were taking up the cuff a half inch or so on the sleeves, and cuffing the trousers.

The grey Regent was found somewhere in Tennessee in a 42R, so when it comes in, they'll call me.

Meanwhile, the scale in my gym tells me that I am 2-4 lbs heavier than I had been while my husband was alive. Truly weird.

To top it all off, I went to the main store of BB on 44th and Madison Thursday evening, and happened to visit the 5th floor men's suit department. My salesman there, an old friend of my former salesman (now an art teacher in a parochial high school), had shown me a three-piece, 3-button, mid-blue glen plaid Golden Fleece suit, with lapelled waistcoat and side vents. It was originally $1900, and was marked down to $950. I liked the suit, but thought that even at $950 it was too much money for me.

My salesman came running over to me when I arrived, and said, "The suit is now $599, but I can't find it on the rack - let me look and see if I can get it for you". He went to the computer, and rummaged the storerooms in the store, and came back with another one in my size (a 42R - also his own size, and he's buying the suit as well).

Ironically, I was idly scanning the rack of 42R's, and found the suit still in place.

Needless to say, I had the suit fitted to me immediately - again, very little needed to be done to it - take in the sides of the jacket a bit, take up the sleeves a little, and cuff the trousers.

Now I have the prospect of buying three suits from Brooks Bros (if the grey Regent comes in), in the space of a week or so - I am NOT going to want to open the AmEx bill this month . . .

Photos will be taken of these extravagances when they're picked up - the brown glen plaid is ready on the 12th, and the three-piece on the 16th.


----------



## LD111134

ramseytheii said:


> Usually when posting a picture of oneself with others publicly, the etiquette would be to blot out _other's _faces, not your own!
> 
> I like the colors you've put together here.
> 
> Walter Ramsey


Agreed, but they told me it was cool! Plus, they look much more attractive than me anyway. Actually, I fixed it!


----------



## thunderw21

Feeling a little under the weather today so I'm wearing this comfy vintage flannel shirt I recently acquired.




























It is soooo soft.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Evidently . . .*



ramseytheii said:


> Usually when posting a picture of oneself with others publicly, the etiquette would be to blot out _other's _faces, not your own!


. . . you are unfamiliar, apparently being quite new - and welcome to you - with the fact that we are most of us a bit shy here on WAYWT. Either that, or we just don't want our sterling features to distract from the goods:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
MB pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
Tommy cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Cary Grant

*Great couple of great hours of brunch and stories at The Local with NiiDawg (Friend from StyleForum). *
-01 english breakfast MSP-style

-02 cheers nii

-03 my kingdom for a hat rack

-04 did I say brunch?


----------



## Zingari

I see some black pudding there Cary. Very nice indeed


----------



## Cary Grant

Zingari said:


> I see some black pudding there Cary. Very nice indeed


For MSP- it's pretty authentic.


----------



## anglophile23

^What is MSP?


----------



## LD111134

anglophile23 said:


> ^What is MSP?


*
M*inneapolis* - S*t. *P*aul.


----------



## anglophile23

^Thanks


----------



## ramseytheii

Cary Grant said:


> *Great couple of great hours of brunch and stories at The Local with NiiDawg (Friend from StyleForum). *
> -01 english breakfast MSP-style
> 
> -02 cheers nii
> 
> -03 my kingdom for a hat rack
> 
> -04 did I say brunch?


Excellent glasses!

Walter Ramsey


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Walter.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Very nice Walter!


----------



## LD111134

anglophile23 said:


> ^Thanks


No problem...I'm a former Memphian myself (1998-2000; Harbor Town/Mud Island and High Point Terrace).


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> For MSP- it's pretty authentic.


I love Irish (?) breakfasts. There's a couple of good places that serve them here, too.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

LD111134 said:


> I love Irish (?) breakfasts.


They're all pretty similar, but for an Irish breakfast add soda bread and/or potato farls. Having it with beer suggests Scottish though.


----------



## sowilson

Cary Grant said:


> For MSP- it's pretty authentic.


What's the name of the place?


----------



## Cary Grant

The Local

931 NICOLLET MALL



Portly_polar_bear said:


> They're all pretty similar, but for an Irish breakfast add soda bread and/or potato farls. Having it with beer suggests Scottish though.


The local is "mostly" Irish in intent but the beer reflects the fact that it was past Noon 

To which I'm reminded of a conversation between an Irish couple I know. He was looking for a beer at about 9am and she said "Bit early innit?" And he replied, "I'm awake ain't I?"


----------



## drace

*I cannot wait for the pics!*



upr_crust said:


> . . . I'll go broke.
> 
> Photos will be taken of these extravagances when they're picked up - the brown glen plaid is ready on the 12th, and the three-piece on the 16th.


I love your posts as usual! You always look amazing. I cannot wait to see you new suits!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> The day before a 3-day weekend . . .


Casual but still with elegance, UC

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> *Great couple of great hours of brunch and stories at The Local with NiiDawg (Friend from StyleForum). *
> -01 english breakfast MSP-style
> 
> -02 cheers nii
> 
> -03 my kingdom for a hat rack
> 
> -04 did I say brunch?


Nice to meet CG 

Newcastle Brown Ale is far from my fav but still a pretty decent ale.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Days and...days*

Normally, it's still too hot to wear a decent suit or even a jacket.
But sometimes we cannot avoid

























Cheers

Vic


----------



## Normal Male

My wife is out of town for a girl's weekend. I woke early this morning and have yet to leave the house or change out of mesh shorts.

Please be honest and tell me this happens to you. I'm not the only one, right?


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> [*Great couple of great hours of brunch and stories at The Local with NiiDawg (Friend from StyleForum). *


Great style from both of you and the breakfast looks great.

Ketchup rather than HP though? 

:icon_smile_big:

Teaching today on one of the courses I run....


----------



## Normal Male

I like the v-neck, shirt, coat combo.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Great style from both of you and the breakfast looks great.
> 
> Ketchup rather than HP though?
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Thanks HF- I actually have a bottle of Brown Sauce here in the house... and a jar of Branson pickle 

I think The Local actually does have HP, come to think of it.

Love that patina.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks HF- I actually have a bottle of Brown Sauce here in the house... and a jar of Branson pickle


:aportnoy:



> Love that patina.


Thanks - water, salt, snow, mud and the occasional good dollop of cream and a bit of polish.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
TA tie
Fleming belt
PS socks
Brioni balmorals
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## AlanC

*Summer, fare thee well...*



















Montecristi blocked by Art Fawcett
Samuelsohn suit
BB OCBD
RL Rugby tie
BB pocket square
Polo RL braces
Abboud socks
Alden specs


----------



## WingtipTom

^^^ No better way to send Summer off into the sunset (*cough*) than in a tan suit and spectators. You look great, Alan!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


> Montecristi blocked by Art Fawcett
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB OCBD
> RL Rugby tie
> BB pocket square
> Polo RL braces
> Abboud socks
> Alden specs


Great summer look, AlanC. 
Though here, it's hot to wear a suit during summer 

Cheers

V


----------



## ramseytheii

AlanC said:


> Montecristi blocked by Art Fawcett
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB OCBD
> RL Rugby tie
> BB pocket square
> Polo RL braces
> Abboud socks
> Alden specs


That's a great look and the spectators are just right for it.
I'd like to see the braces.

My question: are you happy with your Rugby tie? I bought a tie from there and it seemed low quality to me. The fabric bunches up at the bottom, and I have to pull it straight.. also after undoing a knot it seems to retain part of the shape?! Their seersucker ties did look good though, and also they had an attractive tweed one if I remember correctly. Don't wanna buy another, if they are all like the one I have.

Walter Ramsey


----------



## clothesboy

AlanC said:


> Montecristi blocked by Art Fawcett
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB OCBD
> RL Rugby tie
> BB pocket square
> Polo RL braces
> Abboud socks
> Alden specs


Alan,

You're a lot younger than I thought. A pox upon you.:icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> BB OCBD
> RL Rugby tie


Great colour combo.


----------



## AlanC

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.



ramseytheii said:


> My question: are you happy with your Rugby tie? I bought a tie from there and it seemed low quality to me. The fabric bunches up at the bottom, and I have to pull it straight.. also after undoing a knot it seems to retain part of the shape?! Their seersucker ties did look good though, and also they had an attractive tweed one if I remember correctly. Don't wanna buy another, if they are all like the one I have.


I like this one fine. It's made like a vintage tie, unlined with handkerchief roll on the edge and shorter than the modern standard. It was an outlet purchase, so for the money I paid I have no complaints. I wouldn't have paid retail for it, though.



clothesboy said:


> Alan,
> 
> You're a lot younger than I thought. A pox upon you.:icon_smile:


Or maybe I just look a lot younger than I actually am. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Brioni shirt
Taverniti So jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Still too hot to wear a coat*

But business "oblige". So let's put a tie and a jacket




























"A la Gnatty8"










Cheers

V


----------



## jst

Perfect attire as usually. Congratulation.


----------



## Cary Grant

V- I like te pattern contrasts very much; just me but I'd tamp down that square about 1/2"


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> V- I like te pattern contrasts very much; just me but I'd tamp down that s*qu*are about 1/2" *or 1 cm*


FTFY :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## choirmaestro

*Much rain & chilly winds today...*

...thus a sweater and rugged footwear.

Shirt & trousers - Nautica
Sweater - Brooks Brothers (courtesy of the 70% labor day weekend sale)
Boots - Justin


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Let me guess:*



themanfromlisbon said:


>


Short sleeved shirt?


----------



## Holdfast

I like the shade of green in choirmaestro's sweater today.

Weather's being weird today. Jumped from a very overcast and cloudy 15C threatening to rain to a bright and sunny 27C over the course of the day. I dealt with this by means of a quarter-lined lightweight suit and a cardigan underneath which I could discard by lunchtime. I'm glad the sun came out for my birthday (had a nice lunch with a friend), but sadly nothing major planned for tonight as I'm on call for work so have to be vaguely available if needed instead. Oh well...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Picky, I know, but . . .*

. . . isn't that sweater, nice looking as it is, a tad long? It apparently comes down well over the trouser pockets, and I would guess that, if it were not hiked up a bit due to your having just taken your hands out of your pockets, it would extend almost 3/4 of the way down the fly.


----------



## Holdfast

It's a cardigan rather than a sweater, but I guess your basic point is right anyway. Where it's sitting is pretty much where it naturally falls after being worn a little. I'm a shorter guy, so cardys and jumpers tend to fall slightly long on me. I'm used to how it looks in the mirror so don't notice it. Anyway, I don't exactly have an option since I'm not going pour money into getting into bespoke knitwear (or even if such a thing exists)! That jacket is a trifle shorter than traditional length too, which may be magnifying the optical effect too; didn't think of that.

I guess it is noticeable that I don't tend to wear sweaters all that much though. Hmm, maybe a subconscious style choice to avoid this problem...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

jst said:


> Perfect attire as usually. Congratulation.


Thanks J

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> V- I like te pattern contrasts very much; just me but I'd tamp down that square about 1/2"


Yes, you are quite right CG. But only in the picture. Went down a bit later
And thanks 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


> FTFY :icon_smile_wink:


Sorry if I am too slow: and that means...?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Blueboy1938 said:


> Short sleeved shirt?


Never wear a short sleeved shirt with jacket and tie.
Sorry 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like the shade of green in choirmaestro's sweater today.
> 
> Weather's being weird today. Jumped from a very overcast and cloudy 15C threatening to rain to a bright and sunny 27C over the course of the day. I dealt with this by means of a quarter-lined lightweight suit and a cardigan underneath which I could discard by lunchtime. I'm glad the sun came out for my birthday (had a nice lunch with a friend), but sadly nothing major planned for tonight as I'm on call for work so have to be vaguely available if needed instead. Oh well...


Sometimes I become a little bit envious about your weather 
I agreed with Blueboy, but I understand your point. Happens to me, as well 

Enjoy

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Sorry if I am too slow: and that means...?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I had mistyped "square" and edited before ou saw it. He corrected it in his quote. FTFY= Fixed That For You


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> I had mistyped "square" and edited before *y*ou saw it. He corrected it in his quote. FTFY= Fixed That For You


FTFY. Plus, I added the 1 cm metric conversion in deference to our Portuguese friend. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
TB belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## The Expatriate

First day back at work after a long 3 week vacation.
Jacket sleeves are a bit long for my taste, but I'll get that fixed soon.


----------



## Jovan

Diggy18: The knot is distractingly wide. Try a half-Windsor or Prince Albert instead. The shirt cuffs are also a little big, IMO.

Expatriate: At least they aren't dragging on the ground like a lot of guys wear them here.


----------



## ramseytheii

choirmaestro said:


> ...thus a sweater and rugged footwear.
> 
> Shirt & trousers - Nautica
> Sweater - Brooks Brothers (courtesy of the 70% labor day weekend sale)
> Boots - Justin


Very nice color sweater; looks like high quality material. Nice bright colors to liven up the office... looks a bit drab with those white blocs.

Nice touch with the boots for the extra individual element.

Walter Ramsey


----------



## ramseytheii

Love the socks!

I don't mind the thick knot. What style is it? These days I am stuck on the Cavendish (8 moves), but it does depend on the tie. This could be a bit on the bulky side. Since I brought out all my knit ties, (I have about 12), I've been doing the Oriental (3 moves), a very simple and small knot.

Walter Ramsey


----------



## balder

Holdfast said:


> I like the shade of green in choirmaestro's sweater today.
> 
> Weather's being weird today. Jumped from a very overcast and cloudy 15C threatening to rain to a bright and sunny 27C over the course of the day. I dealt with this by means of a quarter-lined lightweight suit and a cardigan underneath which I could discard by lunchtime. I'm glad the sun came out for my birthday (had a nice lunch with a friend), but sadly nothing major planned for tonight as I'm on call for work so have to be vaguely available if needed instead. Oh well...


Belated birthday greetings HF.


----------



## Cary Grant

*Fog... harbinger of rain.
01- BBGF S&S Homage to 0;0;128

02- Nagrani-Martegani-Corbin(i)

03- Destry still riding

04- Gray day
*


----------



## choirmaestro

*Another long rehearsal day...*

...and not enough coffee this morning. Alas, I will survive. (though my co-workers may tie me down and inject caffeine into my veins)

I'm not sure if the small pattern of the tie and the small pattern of the shirt work together or not - but I think the color combination is satisfactory.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> I had mistyped "square" and edited before ou saw it. He corrected it in his quote. FTFY= Fixed That For You


Thank you CG. Sorry I'm not familiar with that  (thank you both)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


> FTFY. Plus, I added the 1 cm metric conversion in deference to our Portuguese friend. :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks LD 

Cheers

V


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Expatriate said:


> First day back at work after a long 3 week vacation.
> Jacket sleeves are a bit long for my taste, but I'll get that fixed soon.


I wouldn't go overboard with the sleeves, the left is a little long but the right looks OK.

Nice trad combo also.


----------



## Holdfast

Nice socks.



The Expatriate said:


> First day back at work after a long 3 week vacation.


What's the tie pattern? Looks familiar but I can't quite place it.


----------



## Peter Benders

nike top, denim jeans, reebok shoes; gucci wallet


----------



## Serenus

There was a big football game at my University last weekend. All the kids were wearing T-Shirts with the colors black and yellow on them. I felt like supporting the team, but on my own terms. Also it was one last opportunity before fall to wear one of my favorite yellow irish linen shirts.



Close up of the "pocket square":



(We lost...)


----------



## mysharona

Post labor day grays:
Jacket: Palm Beach
Shirt: BB
Tie: Hickey Freeman, Tiffany tiebar
Belt: Trafalgar, lizard skin
Trousers: Loro Piana, super 150s
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: vintage Bostonian Premier
Watch: Ebel chronograph


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Oxxford wool pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
JL chelsea boots
Armani cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Diggy18

ramseytheii said:


> Love the socks!
> 
> I don't mind the thick knot. What style is it? These days I am stuck on the Cavendish (8 moves), but it does depend on the tie. This could be a bit on the bulky side. Since I brought out all my knit ties, (I have about 12), I've been doing the Oriental (3 moves), a very simple and small knot.
> 
> Walter Ramsey





Holdfast said:


> Nice socks.


Thanks Walter and Holdfast. The knot in my orange tie is, actually, a half-windsor. After taking the pics, I realized the knot looked somewhat deformed . . . . I never realized it before, but that tie doesn't work so well with that knot. I usually alternate between a four-in-hand and half-windor, with the occasional Prince Albert thrown in when I don't have much tie-space to fill. I'm not familiar with the Cavendish, I'll have to check it out.

Here are pics for today:

Apologies for the blurr.


----------



## Nerev

BB 1818 navy windowpane suit
CK must iron shirt
BB tie
PS from AE store, not sure who makes it for them
J Crew socks
AE Park Ave's


----------



## mysharona

Nice Tie. Looks like great minds think alike... or at least very similarly. Is the tie Hickey Freeman?


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*First Post*

Greetings from Mexico, this is my first post.
2B Prince of Wales Sacks 5th Av. Suit
Aquascutum red stripes shirt
Black/red dots knit tie
Burberry silver knot cufflinks
Bruno Magli black cap toes
Coach belt
Parsley PS


----------



## rgrossicone

*First Day...Glad To Be Back (posting regularly that is, and ok, maybe back at work too!)*

Back to school, back to school to prove to dad that I'm not a fool...I've got my books packed up, my Alden's tied tight, I may have to break up a fight ohh...:teach:

























dropping off the boo at daycare...









Not sure how long the beard has left...thoughts on it?


----------



## S.Thete

*Usually...*

one grows the beard in winter and shaves in the summer, but then you always were quite the iconoclast. :icon_smile_wink:

All in all, I like it, but personally, can't stand the upkeep.



rgrossicone said:


> Not sure how long the beard has left...thoughts on it?


----------



## Nerev

rgrossicone, clothes look great but the beard just looks too gruffy. How much left you asked? Not very much I think.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Not to put too fine a point on it . . .*



Holdfast said:


> It's a cardigan rather than a sweater, but I guess your basic point is right anyway. Where it's sitting is pretty much where it naturally falls after being worn a little. I'm a shorter guy, so cardys and jumpers tend to fall slightly long on me. I'm used to how it looks in the mirror so don't notice it. Anyway, I don't exactly have an option since I'm not going pour money into getting into bespoke knitwear (or even if such a thing exists)! That jacket is a trifle shorter than traditional length too, which may be magnifying the optical effect too; didn't think of that.
> 
> I guess it is noticeable that I don't tend to wear sweaters all that much though. Hmm, maybe a subconscious style choice to avoid this problem...


. . . but this from the EOMC: "Cardigan is a button down front coat style sweater . . . ."

Cardigans, unless raglan style, have shoulder seams. Naturally, it would be involved, but I should think someone used to doing alterations on knitwear could do something about the length by taken some in at that point. Necessarily, however, it would entail some kind of adjustment to the sleeves as well, but if the body of the cardigan is too long, I should think the sleeves might be also.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Never wear a short sleeved shirt with jacket and tie.
> Sorry
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Hmmm. Then what ever became of those shirt cuffs?

Very sharp hose, and _very_ "sharp" shoes:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> Very sharp hose, and _very_ "sharp" shoes:icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## CTD

rgrossicone said:


> dropping off the boo at daycare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how long the beard has left...thoughts on it?


I became a member of the bearded set myself early last winter. I started out not having plan or good reason to start one, and it kinda just did it's own thing, barring a handful of trimmings between then and this spring.

I used a beard trimmer and trimmed very short in preparation for summer, and cleaned it up a bit with my razor and like it much better this way. I feel like the beard softens my face up a bit, but I don't have to worry about looking unkempt anymore. Win-win, IMO.


----------



## CTD

choirmaestro said:


> ...and not enough coffee this morning. Alas, I will survive. (though my co-workers may tie me down and inject caffeine into my veins)
> 
> I'm not sure if the small pattern of the tie and the small pattern of the shirt work together or not - but I think the color combination is satisfactory.


Love the color of your suit, choirmaestro.


----------



## S.Thete

Lovely shoes, Diggy!


----------



## Wall

RG, I love the beard. I think it looks great! I have a beard too, just a little shorter than yours.


----------



## mysharona

*The "in-betweener" look*

I'm trying to synthesize the appropriate "in-betweener" look to divide Spring and Fall. Here's an effort... maybe not _the_ effort, but one.
-Jacket by Southwick
-my "cheap" chambray shirt from the GAP... it's not my RRL chambray but it looks nice.
-Barbara Blank PS
-J. Crew Belt
-Claiborne dress chinos
-Old Navy socks
-CK suede wingtips
-Ebel watch


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Rainy and 18oC*

*2nd Post, comment will be appreciated*
Hart Schaffner Marx worsted wool jacket
Pal Zilery orange tie
Dupont silk PS
Burberry Trousers
Loewe slip ons
Montblank belt
Shirt of unknown brand, bought in Amsterdam when my luggage was stolen


----------



## mysharona

*and regarding the beard...*

RG- whatever you decide to do regarding the beard, be prepared for your daughter to freak out when you shave it off.
That being said, you are starting to look a bit like Chris Robinson from The Black Crowes (minus the long hair).


----------



## Cary Grant

*VERY humid today and mid-80's so the linen stas in play.*
*01- humidity 94%*

*02- new & lingwood*

*03- carrot & gibbs, EA MTM, T&A PS*

*04- screw the rumbled-cuffs for the sake of the shoes*


----------



## choirmaestro

*The weekend is almost here...*

...but so far, far away.

This outfit has taken me quite awhile to put together. I found the jacket at a thrift store a few years ago, and never was able to find a good ensemble to go with it. I think I've finally nailed it - though I'll let your collective wisdom be the judge.

Jacket & trousers - Nautica
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Florsheim


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> *VERY humid today and mid-80's so the linen stas in play.*
> *01- humidity 94%*
> 
> *02- new & lingwood*
> 
> *03- carrot & gibbs, Ike MTM, T&A PS*
> 
> *04- screw the rumbled-cuffs for the sake of the shoes*


Linen after Labor Day? For shame! LOL. :icon_smile_wink: This is a nice look, elegantly simple. Is the shirt Ike Behar?


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Linen after Labor Day? For shame! LOL. :icon_smile_wink: This is a nice look, elegantly simple. Is the shirt Ike Behar?


Thanks- Screw the calendar. It's steamy here. 

Behar, come to think of it, no! I had a behar MTM on first thing then changed my mind (and forgot).


----------



## Jovan

Outlet_cherry_picker said:


> Greetings from Mexico, this is my first post.
> 2B Prince of Wales Sacks 5th Av. Suit
> Aquascutum red stripes shirt
> Black/red dots knit tie
> Burberry silver knot cufflinks
> Bruno Magli black cap toes
> Coach belt
> Parsley PS


The coat looks a little large. Consider having it taken in. The way it splays open at the sides like that is unsightly.



Outlet_cherry_picker said:


> *2nd Post, comment will be appreciated*
> Hart Schaffner Marx worsted wool jacket
> Pal Zilery orange tie
> Dupont silk PS
> Burberry Trousers
> Loewe slip ons
> Montblank belt
> Shirt of unknown brand, bought in Amsterdam when my luggage was stolen


Everything else looks fine, but the shoes ruin it a bit since they look rather cheap with the side elastic. A long wingtip or monk strap would work better as a casual shoe. Sorry if I seem harsh, just trying to be constructive.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Not sure how long the beard has left...thoughts on it?


Beard is cool. I'm going to regrow mine over winter I think.

Great photo - can see the humidity! 



choirmaestro said:


> I think I've finally nailed it - though I'll let your collective wisdom be the judge.


Nice colours!


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

Jovan said:


> The coat looks a little large. Consider having it taken in. The way it splays open at the sides like that is unsightly.
> 
> Everything else looks fine, but the shoes ruin it a bit since they look rather cheap with the side elastic. A long wingtip or monk strap would work better as a casual shoe. Sorry if I seem harsh, just trying to be constructive.


Cheap seems to be harsh I rather name it as casual and classic, as the model shown below, wich is quite similar to the Loewe's shoes. Thanks for the comments and recomendations, specially the one about lenght of the coat.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*It looks to me . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . like this jacket, and . . .



mysharona said:


>


. . . this one also, are too short for you. It just looks like you've outgrown them. I've checked fit guides, including the EOMC, and the standard appears to be the wrist break, or 4 3/4" above the end of the thumb, with the shirt extending 1/2" or so further. The bottom of the coat ought to reach the second knuckle, also. I just think that, as nice, and even elegant, as are the items you choose to wear, mightn't it be worth exploring a longer size?


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . like this jacket, and . . .
> . . . this one also, are too short for you. It just looks like you've outgrown them. I've checked fit guides, including the EOMC, and the standard appears to be the wrist break, or 4 3/4" above the end of the thumb, with the shirt extending 1/2" or so further. The bottom of the coat ought to reach the second knuckle, also. I just think that, as nice, and even elegant, as are the items you choose to wear, mightn't it be worth exploring a longer size?


I like them to cover the buttocks by an inch or so and not be much longer. I have a couple of jackets that go longer, but I tend to prefer the more modern cut. Any shorter than covering the buttocks I would consider to be unacceptable. Regarding sleeve length, perhaps my posture in the photos hide this, but the sleeves on both of these jackets fall 1/2" above wrist break. I like it there as well. That being said, I will add that the sleeves on the chambray shirt I'm wearing in today's post are a little long for the jacket. Thanks for the research, though. I spend a lot of money on tailoring and I know the cut that I like. I know it won't appeal to all, but I like a fitted look without the "skinny" look. I also choose my sleeve length based on the way many Italian makers cut their jackets. Thank you for the compliment regarding elegance. I do (somewhat) strive for that!


----------



## The Expatriate

WouldaShoulda said:


> I wouldn't go overboard with the sleeves, the left is a little long but the right looks OK.
> 
> Nice trad combo also.


Thanks. I try to incorporate elements of "academic trad" in my work wardrobe. I've lurked in the trad fora for a while, but I don't know if I'm ready to identify myself as a card-carrying member of the Trad party yet. Perhaps, I'm just in denial.



Holdfast said:


> What's the tie pattern? Looks familiar but I can't quite place it.
> [


The tie pattern is Universe (a.k.a. An "Americanized" Regimental Stripe).

Work outfit for today. I'm channeling my inner Rothbard today..


----------



## Cary Grant

The Expatriate said:


> Work outfit for today. I'm channeling my inner Rothbard today..


Top half is appreciated  though sleeves are a bit long and looks slightly large in the shoulders... and the trou color compliments- but they need to be shortened and the shoes are bring the whole look down, imo.


----------



## Jovan

Outlet_cherry_picker said:


> Cheap seems to be harsh I rather name it as casual and classic, as the model shown below, wich is quite similar to the Loewe's shoes. Thanks for the comments and recomendations, specially the one about lenght of the coat.


Laces are much more classic than side elastic which, along with the chiseled toe, is a trendy thing right now. Put together black leather with a dull shine, plain detail, and elastic -- it looks cheap to a lot of people. Black _long wings_ on the other hand would work excellently as a casual shoe.

I wasn't talking in regards to length of the coat, it's the chest size. It looks a size or two too big, which is evident with the sides of them folding outward while the coat is buttoned.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna sock
Nocona boots
Kiton cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Diggy18

mysharona said:


> Nice Tie. Looks like great minds think alike... or at least very similarly. Is the tie Hickey Freeman?


Thanks. The tie is JAB.



S.Thete said:


> Lovely shoes, Diggy!


Thanks, I get compliments on them a lot. They're about a year old now, and I honestly think they look better worn-in. I love the character the leather develops with the various creases, and some slight - slight, mind you - variation in the color. I definitely prefer these brown pair over black wingtips I got recently.



choirmaestro said:


>


I like it. The colors look very professorial to me.


----------



## Diggy18

*The more I watch this thread . . .*

the more I realize how most of my suits basically just don't fit. I dropped off this jacket today to have the sleeves shortened and to have the fold in the outside of the shoulder removed. But looking at this photo again, I should also have asked to have some shape added to the front.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post:
> On the way to work this morning:
> 
> Tonight:


Love those shoes


----------



## mysharona

^^^^ and the jacket. Is that Isaia?


----------



## rgrossicone

Nothing particularly special for day #2...a new purple gingham shirt though...










































Thanks for the feedback on yesterdays look/facial hair...will most likely trim it down this weekend. MS, how do you rate the new album, I like it...can't stand the crowd cheering between songs though...annoying!


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


Shirt/tie/pocket square combo looks great _and_ I'm glad to hear that the beard is going away!


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> ^^^^ and the jacket. Is that Isaia?


yep, talk about necro-post though, that's got to be a year old..


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post. Was out at the lake for Labor Day weekend, so didn't post at all last week:


----------



## Benzito

Diggy18 said:


> the more I realize how most of my suits basically just don't fit. I dropped off this jacket today to have the sleeves shortened and to have the fold in the outside of the shoulder removed. But looking at this photo again, I should also have asked to have some shape added to the front.


By "shape," do you mean pulling it in a bit at the waist? I think that and the fix on the shoulders would make thing work much better.


----------



## Srynerson

The Expatriate said:


> The tie pattern is Universe (a.k.a. An "Americanized" Regimental Stripe).
> 
> Work outfit for today. I'm channeling my inner Rothbard today..


I'm a little skeptical on the outfit (not a big bowtie fan), but mad props for including both a _Star Trek_ and an Austrian economics reference in the same post. :aportnoy:


----------



## 3holic

rgrossicone said:


> Nothing particularly special for day #2...a new purple gingham shirt


Great outfit. Is the suit bespoke? It fits you perfectly.


----------



## rgrossicone

3holic said:


> Great outfit. Is the suit bespoke? It fits you perfectly.


Shirt is, but the suit is Hickey Freeman Collection, picked up at Century 21 lst summer for $150! Thank you!


----------



## choirmaestro

*Friday is finally here...*

...morning in the office, change of shoes & golf clubs in the trunk for the afternoon.

Tommy blazer
Dockers
RL Polo shirt
BB socks
a very well worn pair of cheap penny loafers


----------



## upr_crust

*It's a great look, wherever you got it from . . .*

RG,

You look great to face the new crop of students - love the purple check shirt, and it looks great in combo with the HF suit you snatched from C21.

The beard is working, but it needs shaping - I'll be curious to see it after you trim your facial topiary :icon_smile:. (I can say that only because I have facial topiary of my own . . . )

The first of my three newest suits is due in tomorrow - photos will be taken, once the weather clears (and all of the security arrangements disappear from lower Manhattan - the neighborhood around my office is littered with large concrete blocks, police barriers, and extra policemen - all for 09/11).



rgrossicone said:


> Shirt is, but the suit is Hickey Freeman Collection, picked up at Century 21 lst summer for $150! Thank you!


----------



## Cary Grant

drizzle out - dim in. what is seen has been seen before. in a clothing funk. move along.
01- effin friday at last 

02- unlike yesterday's forgetfulness, this is behar mtm + e-a mtm + seaward

03- didn't we just see this?


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Casual Friday*

Salvatore Ferragamo blue stripes shirt
Torras perforated suede jacket (navy blue)
Zegna moleskin cotton gray trousers
Ferragamo Pregato loafers

Have a nice week end!


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks for the feedback on yesterdays look/facial hair...will most likely trim it down this weekend. MS, how do you rate the new album, I like it...can't stand the crowd cheering between songs though...annoying!


I haven't heard the new one, but crowd cheers do annoy me on albums because the volume is always so much louder than the song itself, and the sudden barrage of screams is deafening. As a long-time Crowes fan, however, I'm sure I'll love it. I saw them here in Charlotte 2 summers ago and they put on a terrific show. I actually won tickets by singing "Jealous Again" for the FOX radio station. One of my shining moments. Ahhh... the days of only one child and a somewhat stable economy. Any news on your new little one yet?


----------



## mysharona

Having recently picked this jacket up from the tailor, here is its second appearance in a 3-day span. 
Jacket: Palm Beach
Shirt: Brooks Bros
Tie: DKNY
Trousers: Loro Piana
Belt: Trafalgar
Socks: T. Harris London
Shoes: Ralph Lauren
Watch: Ebel


----------



## sickinthebin

rgrossicone said:


> Nothing particularly special for day #2
> 
> I disagree; it looks crackin'.
> 
> The beard maybe makes the top of your head look a little small though?!


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> Nothing particularly special for day #2...a new purple gingham shirt though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on yesterdays look/facial hair...will most likely trim it down this weekend. MS, how do you rate the new album, I like it...can't stand the crowd cheering between songs though...annoying!


Rob,

Who made the shirt? I think I need a purple gingham too but it may be a bit too "summery" for the onset of autumn. I like the tie, also. Is it ancient madder silk?

Lou


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Nothing particularly special for day #2...a new purple gingham shirt though...


Totally dig the shirt/tie/square combo. :aportnoy:



choirmaestro said:


> Tommy blazer
> Dockers
> RL Polo shirt
> BB socks
> a very well worn pair of cheap penny loafers


Nice classic.



Cary Grant said:


> ...


I like the square/shirt combo.

Going for a pose I haven't done for a while. 

I really need to stop carrying heavy stuff in my inside jacket pocket - it's really sagging that side down...


----------



## gnatty8

Suit today, purple gingham seems popular around here lately.. Fittingly, the shirt is RL Purple Label..


----------



## gnatty8

Out for drinks with a friend:


----------



## 3holic

rgrossicone said:


> the suit is Hickey Freeman Collection, picked up at Century 21 lst summer for $150!


You are my hero!


----------



## Diggy18

Benzito said:


> By "shape," do you mean pulling it in a bit at the waist? I think that and the fix on the shoulders would make thing work much better.


Yes, the shoulders will be done, and I'd also like to have it taken in at the waist a bit.


----------



## drace

*Very nice.*



rgrossicone said:


> Nothing particularly special for day #2...a new purple gingham shirt though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on yesterdays look/facial hair...will most likely trim it down this weekend. MS, how do you rate the new album, I like it...can't stand the crowd cheering between songs though...annoying!


This is very nice. You look smashing. I agree! Trim the facial hair. But in any case you wear it well! Gives you that "educator" look. Very complimentory!


----------



## drace

*Nice Jacket!*



choirmaestro said:


> ...but so far, far away.
> 
> This outfit has taken me quite awhile to put together. I found the jacket at a thrift store a few years ago, and never was able to find a good ensemble to go with it. I think I've finally nailed it - though I'll let your collective wisdom be the judge.
> 
> Jacket & trousers - Nautica
> Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - Florsheim


Looks very nice. Professional and polished. Nice score on the jacket!


----------



## drace

*I like all your looks!*



mysharona said:


> Having recently picked this jacket up from the tailor, here is its second appearance in a 3-day span.
> Jacket: Palm Beach
> Shirt: Brooks Bros
> Tie: DKNY
> Trousers: Loro Piana
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Socks: T. Harris London
> Shoes: Ralph Lauren
> Watch: Ebel


and the fit of your jackets...Very nice! and of course I covet your watches.


----------



## drace

*The more I look....*



rgrossicone said:


> Back to school, back to school to prove to dad that I'm not a fool...I've got my books packed up, my Alden's tied tight, I may have to break up a fight ohh...:teach:
> 
> dropping off the boo at daycare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how long the beard has left...thoughts on it?


The more I like the beard! I say keep it...Or perhaps trim it high and tight for now and when winter strikes hard go back to this look here! you really do wear it well....


----------



## drace

*waiting for this...*



upr_crust said:


> RG,
> 
> The first of my three newest suits is due in tomorrow - photos will be taken, once the weather clears (and all of the security arrangements disappear from lower Manhattan - the neighborhood around my office is littered with large concrete blocks, police barriers, and extra policemen - all for 09/11).


Looking forward to your new stuff! No pressure. You look good always in my opinion. Just looking forward that is all.


----------



## rgrossicone

Srynerson said:


> Shirt/tie/pocket square combo looks great _and_ I'm glad to hear that the beard is going away!


Beard is gone (insert taps). Thanks!



upr_crust said:


> RG,
> 
> You look great to face the new crop of students - love the purple check shirt, and it looks great in combo with the HF suit you snatched from C21.
> 
> The beard is working, but it needs shaping - I'll be curious to see it after you trim your facial topiary :icon_smile:. (I can say that only because I have facial topiary of my own . . . )
> 
> The first of my three newest suits is due in tomorrow - photos will be taken, once the weather clears (and all of the security arrangements disappear from lower Manhattan - the neighborhood around my office is littered with large concrete blocks, police barriers, and extra policemen - all for 09/11).


Looking fwd to seeing it Upr! As far as the beard, I trimmed it down to an 8, then when I cleaned out the clip, I slid it back on and forgot to reset the * setting, so now its ALL GONE......Friday was a loooong day. Will have to start growing it again.



mysharona said:


> I haven't heard the new one, but crowd cheers do annoy me on albums because the volume is always so much louder than the song itself, and the sudden barrage of screams is deafening. As a long-time Crowes fan, however, I'm sure I'll love it. I saw them here in Charlotte 2 summers ago and they put on a terrific show. I actually won tickets by singing "Jealous Again" for the FOX radio station. One of my shining moments. Ahhh... the days of only one child and a somewhat stable economy. Any news on your new little one yet?


It was recorded upstate NY in a barn in front of some of their friends, some good tunes on it (the iTunes version has 20 songs)...saw them 3 nights in a row at Radio City about 10 years ago (really was there to see Oasis-RIP). Great shows.



sickinthebin said:


> rgrossicone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing particularly special for day #2
> 
> I disagree; it looks crackin'.
> 
> The beard maybe makes the top of your head look a little small though?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man...if only I got the hair on my head to grow like the hair on my face!
> 
> 
> 
> LD111134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob,
> 
> Who made the shirt? I think I need a purple gingham too but it may be a bit too "summery" for the onset of autumn. I like the tie, also. Is it ancient madder silk?
> 
> Lou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lou, the shirt and tie were made by Frank at Ercole.
> 
> 
> 
> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally dig the shirt/tie/square combo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 3holic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are my hero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I found it myself...2 btn, 2vents, ff pants HF, MY SIZE for that price...
> 
> 
> drace said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very nice. You look smashing. I agree! Trim the facial hair. But in any case you wear it well! Gives you that "educator" look. Very complimentory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Drace...looking fwd to seeing more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> drace said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I like the beard! I say keep it...Or perhaps trim it high and tight for now and when winter strikes hard go back to this look here! you really do wear it well....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ic12337:see reply to upr!
> 
> Yesterday, internet down all day and night yesterday...just back up this AM...the beard has met its fate, so these shots are its last known sightings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who wouldn't smile with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this in their near future...beers and burgers Brooklyn style (OK, its a Spaten Oktoberfest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since this week was the 400th anniversary of Henry Hudson sailing into NY, I figure one of my run shots is in order...the Half Moon sailing out of NY Harbor 9/9/2009, 400 years after it sailed in...
Click to expand...


----------



## Holdfast

Great colours.



rgrossicone said:


> Beard is gone (insert taps).


Ah, sorry to hear it. Just earlier today I was thinking about regrowing mine (for one reason or another I haven't shaved for a few days, and won't do so tomorrow either), but it's still a little too warm. Maybe in a month or so, I'll start regrowing it. I think it's nice to think of a beard as an "accessory" rather than a permanent choice. After all, it will always grow back again, so having it for some of the year and not at other times feels "right".

I am very unimaginately dressed today (embarrassingly so), but I made some sartorial amends by ordering a new bespoke jacket from Ede & Ravenscroft. Porter & Harding Glorious Twelfth blue with red/brown check. 2 buttons, side vents, notch lapels, angled pockets, brown horn buttons, should be very city/country fusion. Can't wait for the first fitting. 

Anyway, today's weekend errand-running clothes:

Loro Piana, RLPL, Levis, Loake 1880


----------



## mysharona

drace said:


> and the fit of your jackets...Very nice! and of course I covet your watches.


Thank you, Drace. I appreciate your compliments. You may covet my watches, but you wouldn't cover the near death experiences My wife offers me every time I bring a new one home!



rgrossicone said:


> It was recorded upstate NY in a barn in front of some of their friends, some good tunes on it (the iTunes version has 20 songs)...saw them 3 nights in a row at Radio City about 10 years ago (really was there to see Oasis-RIP). Great shows.


I'll have to check that out. I would have loved to have seen them at RCMH... someday.

Today:
Jacket by Milton's Clothing Cupboard
Shirt by Oscar de la Renta
Tie by CK, Tiebar by Tiffany & Co. 
PS by Ferragamo
lizard skin belt by Trafalgar
Glen khaki chinos by Dockers Premium
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes are vintage Bostonain premier
Rolex Air-King watch


----------



## rgrossicone

My unimaginative attire, with a shave...


























and after I had accidentally trimmed the beard too short last night I figured I'd have a go for the Rollie Fingers...










but decided against it, as Deadwood had been cancelled long ago...hey, if you can't laugh at yourself right, who can you laugh at?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
FW boots
Boucheron Cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Bermuda

*Weatherproof hats*

I'm wearing my brown Weatherproof wool hat today. The bill is leather. I bought the black one too. There is a pattern if you look closely


----------



## brendon

*recent ones of me*

















the first one if from my trip to watch quadrophenia at the theatre the second is from a night out last night for my friends 30th


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I am . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . in total shock! A coat that actually looks like it fits you, to my admittedly jaundiced eye. As usual, a very nice coat, but in a length that suits your heights, IMO:icon_smile_big:


----------



## CTD

rgrossicone said:


> My unimaginative attire, with a shave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but decided against it, as Deadwood had been cancelled long ago...hey, if you can't laugh at yourself right, who can you laugh at?:icon_smile_big:


lol, nice. Reminds me of a friend who, just before shaving his head around Halloween, rocked faux male pattern baldness as part of his Halloween costume.

Nice work on the shave--from the looks of it, your 5 o'clock shadow would be even more pronounced than mine.


----------



## choirmaestro

*Sunday is...*

always a working day for me - thus a double cuff shirt makes an appearance.

Women always seem to compliment this tie. This is the only tie I have from the BB outlet because it's always a struggle to get a good dimple. Not too bad this morning...


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## gnatty8

brendon said:


> the first one if from my trip to watch quadrophenia at the theatre the second is from a night out last night for my friends 30th


Great movie.

I like this shirt, and the tie works well with it IMO. I may have left the braces out, but well done nonetheless.


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . in total shock! A coat that actually looks like it fits you, to my admittedly jaundiced eye. As usual, a very nice coat, but in a length that suits your heights, IMO:icon_smile_big:


I wore it for you.


----------



## mysharona

I decided to go sans jacket at the last minute. If I have to work on a Sunday I am at least going to roll up my sleeves!
Shirt: BB OCBD
Silk Tie: Hickey Freeman
Belt: Hermes
Trousers: Loro Piana
Socks: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: J&M Handmade
Watch: Ebel


----------



## AlanC

Schoble, vintage 1940s NOS










Paul Stuart (Samuelsohn) suit
BB shirt
Paul Stuart tie
Trafalgar LE braces (unseen)
Roda pocket square
Seiko 5
vintage enamel cufflinks










Grenson Oundles


----------



## mysharona

AlanC said:


>


Very sharp, Alan. I love the tie/PS/cufflink combo.


----------



## Bermuda

*Brooks Brothers logo*

Tomorrow I'll be sporting this Brooks Brothers striped supima cotton logo shirt
The maroon/blue tie is by George (wal mart ha)
Blue wool/poly blend cuffed pants by Stafford


----------



## amplifiedheat

brendon said:


> the first one if from my trip to watch quadrophenia at the theatre the second is from a night out last night for my friends 30th


No parka? No three-button suit? Tsk, tsk...


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart (Samuelsohn) suit
> BB shirt
> Paul Stuart tie
> Trafalgar LE braces (unseen)
> Roda pocket square
> Seiko 5
> vintage enamel cufflinks


Very smooth Alan, very smooth.



gnatty8 said:


> ...


Cool shirt.


----------



## brendon

amplifiedheat said:


> No parka? No three-button suit? Tsk, tsk...


i did wear a suit but i coulnd't photo it as my batteries went dead when i tried to take pics sorry.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
RLP tie
Gucci shirt
NM pocket-square
Cartier belt
PS socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Acct2000

Greco Roman font or italic?


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
Good looking attire


----------



## Cary Grant

Alan- sharp in every regard. The contrasting brim throws me a bit but great hat regardless.

Gnatty- is that coat short? Button stance appears a bit high too.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> Alan- sharp in every regard. The contrasting brim throws me a bit but great hat regardless.
> 
> Gnatty- is that coat short? Button stance appears a bit high too.


Both are exactly the way I wanted them so I would have to say no, coat is not too short. Button stance is not high, may look so relative to wear my jeans are sitting since I didn't hike them up to my natural waist.


----------



## jst

mysharona said:


> Very sharp, Alan. I love the tie/PS/cufflink
> combo.


+1. Very nice attire. Congratulation.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*Details re that jacket?*

Wow. I love that jacket. Details?


----------



## Holdfast

Great tie/jacket combo. :teacha:

Rotated the wardrobe over the weekend, so expect to see a few autumnal items beginning to slide in, though since some of the day remains brighter, it's not a total turnaround yet. Still, the tie at least today hints of the change of season...


----------



## The Expatriate

Cary Grant said:


> Top half is appreciated  though sleeves are a bit long and looks slightly large in the shoulders... and the trou color compliments- but they need to be shortened and the shoes are bring the whole look down, imo.


Thanks for the feedback, CG. I see what you mean with the blazer, but I'm curious as to what you dislike about the shoes. I thought khakis and boat shoes were a classic combination.



Srynerson said:


> I'm a little skeptical on the outfit (not a big bowtie fan), but mad props for including both a _Star Trek_ and an Austrian economics reference in the same post. :aportnoy:


Even if you didn't appreciate the bow tie, I'm glad you appreciate the references. :icon_smile_big:

Same blazer as Thursday, but with different shoes and tartan tie (In honor of the N.H. Highland Games). Believe it or not, I'm a quarter Scottish, so I figured 1/4 of my outfit should be Scottish today.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I'm sorry . . .*



Cary Grant said:


> Alan- sharp in every regard. The contrasting brim throws me a bit but great hat regardless.
> 
> Gnatty- is that coat short? Button stance appears a bit high too.





gnatty8 said:


> Both are exactly the way I wanted them so I would have to say no, coat is not too short. Button stance is not high, may look so relative to wear my jeans are sitting since I didn't hike them up to my natural waist.


. . . but the coat is not covering your _derriére_, as it is not far enough down in front to cover your crotch. That's too short any way you look at it, IMO.


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but the coat is not covering your _derriére_, as it is not far enough down in front to cover your crotch. That's too short any way you look at it, IMO.


I hate to say it, but pretty much every designer making clothes today, even those with classical backgrounds (Ralph Lauren included), are cutting coats shorter than the length that you are constantly reminding us is "proper". Alan Flusser's "Dressing the Man" shows coat length guidelines to be more in line with the shorter cut, so long as the arse is covered. Also, sleeves that reach where the thumb meets the wrist always look to me to be the common American mistake of wearing sleeves that are too long. I think that if a jacket sleeve touches the thumb at all it should be shortened to allow a half inch of cuff to show.


----------



## Jovan

I think that depends on personal preference. Mr. Gilchrist has his sleeves a tad down the thumb, but still shows a bit of shirt cuff. Whereas JFK had his sleeves right at the wrist and showed a perfect amount of cuff as well. Either way looks polished and properly dressed, though I _personally_ prefer the JFK method.


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but the coat is not covering your _derriére_, as it is not far enough down in front to cover your crotch. That's too short any way you look at it, IMO.


Too short for whom?

For you and Cary Grant I guess, but for me, it's just right.. :devil:


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I hate to say it, but pretty much every designer making clothes today, even those with classical backgrounds (Ralph Lauren included), are cutting coats shorter than the length that you are constantly reminding us is "proper". Alan Flusser's "Dressing the Man" shows coat length guidelines to be more in line with the shorter cut, so long as the arse is covered. Also, sleeves that reach where the thumb meets the wrist always look to me to be the common American mistake of wearing sleeves that are too long. I think that if a jacket sleeve touches the thumb at all it should be shortened to allow a half inch of cuff to show.


Well said. Also, this is intended to be a coat for casual wear only. This is an area where people have some freedom to express individuality and bend the rules. Can you imagine if we all wore bomber jackets and other, wasit length jackets that were long enough to cover our proverbial asses?

Ugh.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Too short for whom?
> 
> For you and Cary Grant I guess, but for me, it's just right.. :devil:


I think it was just the way the quarters laid open a bit that gave it that appearance. I don't dislike it.

Next time- without socks :idea::icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Well said. Also, this is intended to be a coat for casual wear only. This is an area where people have some freedom to express individuality and bend the rules. Can you imagine if we all wore bomber jackets and other, wasit length jackets that were long enough to cover our proverbial asses?
> 
> Ugh.


On a suit jacket the rules may differ, but on a blazer... looks good to me.


----------



## rgrossicone

Apologies for some pretty crummy posture and pictures today, but "the chair" is back!


























Happy Mondays people.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> quote]
> smart look Rob. I have a watch that I never wear that looks just like that one you're sporting. You've inspired me to dig it out... perhaps for a cocktail party I'll be attending Wednesday... pics to come then.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> rgrossicone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> smart look Rob. I have a watch that I never wear that looks just like that one you're sporting. You've inspired me to dig it out... perhaps for a cocktail party I'll be attending Wednesday... pics to come then.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of assistance! The watch was my 16th birthday present from my mom while we were in Geneva on a family vacation. Nothing expensive (although its my most expensive watch) but one of my favorites...Michel Jordi, blue face with blue leather band...still smells a little like the CK Obsession that I sprayed it with my junior year in HS.
Click to expand...


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> mysharona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of assistance! The watch was my 16th birthday present from my mom while we were in Geneva on a family vacation. Nothing expensive (although its my most expensive watch) but one of my favorites...Michel Jordi, blue face with blue leather band...still smells a little like the CK Obsession that I sprayed it with my junior year in HS.
> 
> 
> 
> post a close up when you get a chance.
Click to expand...


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> I think it was just the way the quarters laid open a bit that gave it that appearance. I don't dislike it.
> 
> Next time- without socks :idea::icon_smile_wink:


lol, ain't gonna happen.. also due to jeans riding a little low, which may give the impression of a shorter coat..



mysharona said:


> On a suit jacket the rules may differ, but on a blazer... looks good to me.


Agreed.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> rgrossicone said:
> 
> 
> 
> post a close up when you get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to plead ignorance here...I wouldn't know a good watch if it gave birth to my son (can you tell I'm a little anxious waiting!)...so if there's anything you see MS, let me know. I believe this retailed for around $200-$250 back in the summer of 1995...bought it at some large watch store in Geneva way back then...
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Nice watch!*

It's a little hard to tell, but are those the signs of the Zodiac around the bezel?


----------



## Srynerson

The Expatriate said:


>


Great color combo; the "hot" tie pops nicely against the "cool" jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*Better late than never - casual today . . .*

. . . much more formal tomorrow.

New suit #1 was picked up this afternoon - fitted to perfection, so long as I don't gain weight - otherwise, trouble in Paradise . . .

Here's today's attire - casual, comfortable, maybe marginally pleasing to the eye . . .


----------



## IBJanky

Hi guys,

My name is Myke, 29 y/o from Long Beach, CA.

First time poster here. I've been posting over at StyleForum.

Anyway, I figured I'd post here first... went out last Friday night with some buddies of mine. Went to the Elevate Lounge in downtown L.A.










Some small details:
































Some random chicks :devil:









myke


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> mysharona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty. With such unconservative colors simplicity is important. It looks to have quite a nice movement. Is it automatic or manual winding? Looks automatic, despite blurry pictures. Nowadays, it's difficult to pay less than $250 for a Swiss Made mechanical movement, let alone having a watch built around it. There are many "lower priced" Swiss brands, such as Edox, Delphin, et al, but for one with a mechanical movement "lower priced" is going to be at least $300, and that usually reflects the price of a used watch or NOS. These watches are usually very well made, regardless. I think you've got one there that your son will enjoy one day.
> It should hold up quite well. The movement is probably made by the ETA company, a very popular Swiss manufacturer who makes movements for Swatch, as well as _many _other brands. Often jewelers use higher caliber ETA movements for replacing failed Rolex movements. From one I can tell, this looks like a caliber of movement beyond the base 17-19 jewel movement and should continue to perform nicely.
Click to expand...


----------



## mysharona

IBJanky- Nice fit on the suit, and I love the shoes. Right up my alley.


----------



## Srynerson

IBJanky said:


>


Great first post for the WAYWT thread, Myke.


----------



## CTD

rgrossicone said:


> Apologies for some pretty crummy posture and pictures today, but "the chair" is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mondays people.


I have no idea how, but those socks look great with your shirt and tie. Nice look.


----------



## rgrossicone

IBJanky said:


> First time poster here. I've been posting over at StyleForum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myke


Officer Myke, welcome to the gentleman's club (in the older sense of the word)! You should like it o'er here...NYR

Looks good btw, missed it on the other side.


----------



## LD111134

IBJanky said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Myke, 29 y/o from Long Beach, CA.
> 
> First time poster here. I've been posting over at StyleForum.
> 
> Some random chicks :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myke


You da' man, officer! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> Apologies for some pretty crummy posture and pictures today, but "the chair" is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mondays people.


Nice fit, Rob. I especially like the pairing of the shirt and tie. Congratulations on Man City beating my Gunners.


----------



## LD111134

*Bithday presents, from myself and from my better half...*

BB Madison suit purchased at the Rookery store's Warehouse Sale.
















Early 1960's Longines gold-fill manual wind with crocodile strap:








Cufflinks from my girlfriend (mother-of-pearl with sapphires):








Shell cordovan Alden wingtip balmorals on the Tremont last (not a present):


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Great tie/jacket combo. :teacha:
> 
> Rotated the wardrobe over the weekend, so expect to see a few autumnal items beginning to slide in, though since some of the day remains brighter, it's not a total turnaround yet. Still, the tie at least today hints of the change of season...


Elegant simplicity, C. Bravissimo. :icon_smile:


----------



## jst

CTD said:


> I have no idea how, but those socks look great with your shirt and tie. Nice look.


Yes it's true. The shirt tie and socks combination is very good.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Lunch at sugar cane farm*

Must be in the low 30's Celsius near Cuernavaca
Tommy Hilfiger linen jacket
Naracemicie linen shirt
Blue and little white dogs silk tie
Luciano Barbera moleskin cotton trousers
Allen Edmonds penny loafers
Ferragamo belt


----------



## LilacCords

Robert - much prefer you without the beard, I also like the suit.










You're looking well UPR - going without the tie suits you.










Looks smart Myke.


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Autumn is arriving in London so the summer clothes have taken a bow and the winter wardrobe is ready to rock n roll.

Today I'm wearing......

Suit - 3pc Dashing Tweeds suit - own label
shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - vintage Hermes
Pocket Sq - Neiman Marcus
Shoes - Loake
Socks - Uni Qlo










With flash on the suit makes quite a statement.




























Here is a picture of the fabric in normal light - very subdued... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LilacCords

Early 1960's Longines gold-fill manual wind with crocodile strap:








Cufflinks from my girlfriend (mother-of-pearl with sapphires):









Great LD, I think this is the smartest outfit you've posted. Love it. I think the watch is beautiful, as are the cufflinks.


----------



## LD111134

LilacCords said:


> With flash on the suit makes quite a statement.
> Here is a picture of the fabric in normal light - very subdued... :icon_smile_big:


You frightened me for a moment, LC! Glad to know that it was just the effect from the flash!

Nicely done. I am curious about the keyhole-style lapel buttonhole. I thought that this usually signals "RTW". 

Thanks for the compliment on today's fit, too.


----------



## video2

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Autumn is arriving in London so the summer clothes have taken a bow and the winter wardrobe is ready to rock n roll.
> 
> Today I'm wearing......
> 
> Suit - 3pc Dashing Tweeds suit - own label
> shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - vintage Hermes
> Pocket Sq - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Loake
> Socks - Uni Qlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash on the suit makes quite a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the fabric in normal light - very subdued... :icon_smile_big:


Wow, very cool, man :icon_smile_big:


----------



## IBJanky

Srynerson said:


> Great first post for the WAYWT thread, Myke.





mysharona said:


> IBJanky- Nice fit on the suit, and I love the shoes. Right up my alley.





rgrossicone said:


> Officer Myke, welcome to the gentleman's club (in the older sense of the word)! You should like it o'er here...NYR
> 
> Looks good btw, missed it on the other side.





LilacCords said:


> Looks smart Myke.


Thanks y'all! I feel welcome already. I think I'll be spending more time here. I should've registered sooner 

myke


----------



## IBJanky

From this past Saturday...

It was a nice and warm summer day in SoCal. It was about 80* or so.

Went with a friend to Point Fermin in Palos Verdes/San Pedro, CA for the Philippine Festival of Arts and Culture.

Forgive the trousers, but I had to throw something on really quick and the first thing I grabbed were these brand new pants from Banana Republic. I gotta take them to my tailor and get them taken in a bit, I'd prefer my stuff on the slimmer side.












































After that, went to the Yardhouse in Long Beach next to the marinas for some cold beverages:



























After that, walked across the street to the Lobsterfeast and had some more grub, drinks, and some cigars:


















Needless to say, it was a GREAT day! 

myke


----------



## LilacCords

LD111134 said:


> You frightened me for a moment, LC! Glad to know that it was just the effect from the flash!
> 
> Nicely done. I am curious about the keyhole-style lapel buttonhole. I thought that this usually signals "RTW".
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on today's fit, too.


*The style of lapel hole was my choice I normally go for the smaller more discreet lapel hole but in this instance I went for the larger option, not sure which I prefer actually.....*


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_7527.jpg


The shirt/tie combo is great, and syncs nicely with the overall vibe.



LilacCords said:


> Suit - 3pc Dashing Tweeds suit


One day, I'm going to get one of these. I love the cheekiness of these luminous tweeds!

First really autumnal day today. Gloomy, cool, overcast...


----------



## Zingari

Holdfast said:


> One day, I'm going to get one of these. I love the cheekiness of these luminous tweeds!


LC - Looks like the 'Cyclist' pattern unless I am very much mistaken? I was interested in the 'Dashing' for a jacket but maybe now I may change my mind.

Guy Hills certainly has a talent and is a very nice chap. Hope to see him at tweed cycle run if they hold it again in January.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLPL shirt
Prada pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Varvatos chukkas
Burberry cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

The standards...


























and some action shots...


----------



## amplifiedheat

IBJanky said:


> I gotta take them to my tailor and get them taken in a bit, I'd prefer my stuff on the slimmer side.


You sure about the tailoring? Those are already tight in the thigh and narrow in the calf. Any more, and you might find yourself on the Sartorialist. (That's not a good thing, btw.:icon_smile


----------



## Cary Grant

*the road season begins
same clothes
living in a bag
what city is this?

*


----------



## Srynerson

LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Autumn is arriving in London so the summer clothes have taken a bow and the winter wardrobe is ready to rock n roll.
> 
> Today I'm wearing......
> 
> Suit - 3pc Dashing Tweeds suit - own label
> shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - vintage Hermes
> Pocket Sq - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Loake
> Socks - Uni Qlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash on the suit makes quite a statement.


Indeed, without saying a word (as the ad goes)! Coincidentally, I just received my own order of fabric from Dashing Tweeds today: the Fisher (for a double-breasted blazer, emphasis on "blaze") and the Gherkin (for a sportcoat).


----------



## upr_crust

*Sorry to disappoint you, Lilac, but I'm back to ties again . . .*

Dressed to face the pretentious crowds at a major photography gallery opening this evening (a visual feast in and of itself - aside from the art on the walls . . .)

A reporter at the event opined that I was the best dressed person in the room, an opinion that I took well, but with a modicum of salt, as he was looking for good quotes from me about the exhibition (which I gladly donated - Manhattanites are always open-handed and open-mouthed with opinions), and he was from Roanoke, VA, not necessarily the fashion capital of the US . . .

You be the judge . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Lilac, with the flash on, that suit bears an eerie resemblance . . .*

. . . to prison stripes, though it must be a very plush prison to have three-piece suit uniforms :icon_smile_wink:.

Love the vintage Hermes - some of their new ties are reverting to that width, according to a recent chat with a salesperson in my local branch (opposite the NYSE).



LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Autumn is arriving in London so the summer clothes have taken a bow and the winter wardrobe is ready to rock n roll.
> 
> Today I'm wearing......
> 
> Suit - 3pc Dashing Tweeds suit - own label
> shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - vintage Hermes
> Pocket Sq - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Loake
> Socks - Uni Qlo


----------



## IBJanky

amplifiedheat said:


> You sure about the tailoring? Those are already tight in the thigh and narrow in the calf. Any more, and you might find yourself on the Sartorialist. (That's not a good thing, btw.:icon_smile


Haha, let me bust out the tape and take some measurements.

I haven't had the chance to measure them, they were brand new 

myke


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> The standards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice choice of colours Robert.*





Srynerson said:


> Indeed, without saying a word (as the ad goes)! Coincidentally, I just received my own order of fabric from Dashing Tweeds today: the Fisher (for a double-breasted blazer, emphasis on "blaze") and the Gherkin (for a sportcoat).


*Wow "The Fisher" is pretty punchy - Will be interesting as a DB for sure, I'd go the whole hog and have it lined in bright red or yellow! Incidentally I have Jackets in both "The Green" and "The Urban Check" and the UC is the one that gets all the compliments.....go figure?*


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Dressed to face the pretentious crowds at a major photography gallery opening this evening (a visual feast in and of itself - aside from the art on the walls . . .)
> 
> A reporter at the event opined that I was the best dressed person in the room, an opinion that I took well, but with a modicum of salt, as he was looking for good quotes from me about the exhibition (which I gladly donated - Manhattanites are always open-handed and open-mouthed with opinions), and he was from Roanoke, VA, not necessarily the fashion capital of the US . . .
> 
> You be the judge . . .


Thats on of the BB scores yes? Looks FANTASTIC! You are by far the most elegant dresser I know.



LilacCords said:


> Afternoon Gents,
> 
> Autumn is arriving in London so the summer clothes have taken a bow and the winter wardrobe is ready to rock n roll.
> 
> Today I'm wearing......
> 
> Suit - 3pc Dashing Tweeds suit - own label
> shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - vintage Hermes
> Pocket Sq - Neiman Marcus
> Shoes - Loake
> Socks - Uni Qlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash on the suit makes quite a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Um, AWESOME...thats is one fabulous suit.









Lou, loving the lapels on that suit's waistcoat...nice find.


----------



## upr_crust

*A BB find, yes, but not one of the latest indulgences . . .*

I found yesterday's suit at the Brooks Bros. on Newbury St. in Boston a year ago last July. It's a Golden Fleece Regent cut, and had been marked down from $2400 to $899, and it only took trying on the jacket for me to be hooked.

Thank you for the compliment, RG, but there are some regular posters here in this forum who give me quite stiff competition in that regard (including yourself - you've been looking very good these last few days).

Will be posting later today - hope that it will continue to please.



rgrossicone said:


> Thats on of the BB scores yes? Looks FANTASTIC! You are by far the most elegant dresser I know.


----------



## gnatty8

IBJanky said:


> After that, walked across the street to the Lobsterfeast and had some more grub, drinks, and some cigars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myke


Looks great Myke, and you look like you had a great time..



amplifiedheat said:


> You sure about the tailoring? Those are already tight in the thigh and narrow in the calf. Any more, and you might find yourself on the Sartorialist. (That's not a good thing, btw.:icon_smile


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Dressed to face the pretentious crowds at a major photography gallery opening this evening (a visual feast in and of itself - aside from the art on the walls . . .)
> 
> A reporter at the event opined that I was the best dressed person in the room, an opinion that I took well, but with a modicum of salt, as he was looking for good quotes from me about the exhibition (which I gladly donated - Manhattanites are always open-handed and open-mouthed with opinions), and he was from Roanoke, VA, not necessarily the fashion capital of the US . . .
> 
> You be the judge . . .


Looks good as usual, and while Roanoke, VA is not the fashion capitol of even Virginia, it is home to the O Winston Link Museum which makes it worth the trip itself!!

Stay at the Hotel Roanoke.

https://www.hotelroanoke.com/eSalesKit/

..and try to miss a stay on Va Tech game days.


----------



## LD111134

*Second day of wearing my birthday presents to myself...*

Another birthday present to myself - BB silk sport coat purchased at the Rookery store's warehouse sale:








Sam Hober grenadine tie








My dad gave me these monogrammed cufflinks many, many years ago:








BB Peal & Company suede captoe balmorals


----------



## choirmaestro

*A mix of patterns today...*

As we say around these parts - Happy Hump Day.


----------



## nerdsports

I'm new to the forum. I guess I'll start here.










Brooks Brothers bow tie
Ralph Lauren shirt
Bass 'cordovan' belt
Bass Weejuns Deep Wine penny loafers
Van Heusen navy pants
H&M black with navy&pink stripe socks


----------



## Jovan

Only thing missing is a jacket. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni shirt
Vestimenta pant
MD belt
PS socks
Prada penny loafers
JS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Anticipating rain, I threw on jeans and boots today...alas, it stayed dry...

































Soundtrack for the commute...









See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Jeorge345

rgrossicone said:


>


Haha! Love it 

Reminds me of a happier time when my friends and I spent countless hours doodling when we should've been doing school work...

Hmm, Kinda' wish I didn't blag my way though High School/Secondary School.


----------



## upr_crust

*The last post for a week or so - then watch out!*

New suit #2 (mid-blue glen plaid 3-button, 3-piece, lapelled waistcoat, side vented) was picked up this evening, at the 44th and Madison Ave. branch of BB - pictures will be taken, but only after I return from a trip to Boston and its environs - a week's sojourn to commune with family and friends.

Here's today's attire - refurbished suit, vintage Ferragamo, braces by New & Lingwood, cufflinks from Penhaligon's (closeouts at 50% off).


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Madeleine's again*

I'm addicted:icon_smile_wink:

Harold Powell suit.
Brooks Bros. shirt.
Robert Talbot bow.
Etro square.
Agate/gold Italian Zodiac (Aquarius, Sagittarius) links.
Geoffrey Beane belt.
Rockport shoes.
Jean Marcel Swiss watch.


----------



## The Expatriate

The signs of Autumn weather:
1. Tweed
2. Corduroy
3. A cold

So kindly ignore the haggard look and 5 o'clock shadow and focus on the tweed and cords please. :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

*I'm Sorry..*

But those trousers are too long, they are puddling at your ankles.

Also, Rockports? With a suit?


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> New suit #2 (mid-blue glen plaid 3-button, 3-piece, lapelled waistcoat, side vented) was picked up this evening, at the 44th and Madison Ave. branch of BB - pictures will be taken, but only after I return from a trip to Boston and its environs - a week's sojourn to commune with family and friends.
> 
> Here's today's attire - refurbished suit, vintage Ferragamo, braces by New & Lingwood, cufflinks from Penhaligon's (closeouts at 50% off).


I like this classic look, UC.  What is the provenance of the suit and how was it refurbished (taken-in, perhaps?).


----------



## LD111134

*Let's hope that the nice weather continues...*

Hickey Freeman suit - fabric has a "fishscale" weave.








I've had this ancient madder Etro tie since the Reagan Administration and haven't worn it for a while. The square may be a bit too "matchy-matchy" - I got it at the Chicago Antiques Fair in the West Loop.








The cufflinks have inset malachite and I got them from a jewelry/glassware shop up in Door County, Wisconsin (a/k/a Winnetka North). The watch is a birthday present to myself - an early 1960s vintage Longines gold-fill manual wind with a crocodile strap.








Allen Edmonds "Westgate" wholecuts


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> I'm addicted:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Harold Powell suit.
> Brooks Bros. shirt.
> Robert Talbot bow.
> Etro square.
> Agate/gold Italian Zodiac (Aquarius, Sagittarius) links.
> Geoffrey Beane belt.
> Rockport shoes.
> Jean Marcel Swiss watch.


A very elegant look, Blueboy. And I love the accessories spread at bottom (I do agree with Gnatty regarding finishing the look off with Rockports, however)!


----------



## mysharona

A dreary morning with a bit of a nip in the air: perfect for breaking out the Fall/Winter tweed.
Jacket by Allyn St. George
Shirt by Tommy Hilfiger
Tie by Astor and Black
PS by Barbara Blank
Tiffany Tiebar
Trafalgar belt
BB trousers
Tommy Hilfiger Socks
vintage Bostonian shoes
Longines watch
Paul Smith cufflinks


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Son's Birthday Dinner*

John Bartlett Biocashmere Brown 2B Suit
Carolina Herrera French blue shirt
Ermenegildo Zegna black and white tie
Peal & Co. brown shoes
Bvlgary cufflinks


----------



## choirmaestro

*A long day of meetings...*

...of a politically charged nature. Therefor - a power suit was in order. (but with a gentle touch in the tie - I like the contradiction)

Suit - Austin Reed
Shirt & Tie - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Florsheims (badly in need of a polish I'm afraid - oops)


----------



## mysharona

choirmaestro said:


> ...of a politically charged nature. Therefor - a power suit was in order. (but with a gentle touch in the tie - I like the contradiction)


It looks good, but I wouldn't call the yellow tie a contradiction, but rather a reitteration: they don't call it a yellow power tie for nothing! 
If anything the oxblood shoes (Lexingtons?) contradict the powersuit look (and are well chosen, I might add).


----------



## LilacCords

Evening Gents,

Another Dashing Tweed today....

Jacket - Dashing Tweeds "Urban Check" - with fabric covered buttons and roped shoulders. - own label

Pocket Square - Tie Rack

Shirt - own label

Trousers - *Lilac Cords !!!! -* Ralph Lauren

Tie - Vintage Hermes

Shoes - Grey grenson brogues


----------



## choirmaestro

mysharona said:


> It looks good, but I wouldn't call the yellow tie a contradiction, but rather a reitteration: they don't call it a yellow power tie for nothing!
> If anything the oxblood shoes (Lexingtons?) contradict the powersuit look (and are well chosen, I might add).


Thanks for the compliment. I suppose that plain captoe black shoes would be more "powerful", but I just don't think that black shoes and a yellow tie go that well together. Sadly, I'm severely lacking in the shoe department, but budget dictates a small number of versatile shoes. These probably get worn about three times per week. Musician + kids = small clothing budget.


----------



## Acct2000

Great outfit, Maestro!!! I like light yellow/gold ties a lot. I should wear mine more often.


----------



## LilacCords

*LD - Thats a great Jacket - It's screaming for a sky blue tie though *









*CM - I like this - but would love to see it with a PS.*










*Like it and Welcome.*










*Robert - I love this outfit - apart from the boots..... It's a great picture though.*










*Upr - you wear a DB suit well - The trousers look a touch full though?*










*I think the trousers look too baggy. I think a pair of suede shoes would also look better. I do like the Bow tie however.*










*Great shoes - I love wholecuts.*









*Nice Autumnal colour scheme MS.*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Expatriate said:


> The signs of Autumn weather:
> 1. Tweed
> 2. Corduroy
> 3. A cold
> 
> So kindly ignore the haggard look and 5 o'clock shadow and focus on the tweed and cords please. :icon_smile:


I must add herringbone to my basics straight away!!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## LilacCords

DocHolliday said:


> *Where to start???? Doc this is an awesome outfit! The tie and PS are perfect together. Not a huge fan of the bd collar but what the hell... What fabric are those trousers made from? They are exquisite. The Shoes are a great finishing touch. This is THE perfect Autumn look.*


----------



## mysharona

DocHolliday said:


>


Nice jacket Doc. Great minds must be thinking alike today... I like how yours is a tad lighter than mine.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Zegna pant
NM belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*You're right!*



gnatty8 said:


> But those trousers are too long, they are puddling at your ankles.
> 
> Also, Rockports? With a suit?


However, there is a reason for that. I had been sitting before the picture was taken and the trousers consequently had lowered some, which I forgot to hike back up

I'll defend the Rockports by saying that it was a lunch date and not a business engagement, and they're very nice looking and comfortable slip-ons. Besides, I had to walk through a bunch of fallen fruit from ficus


----------



## CTD

DocHolliday said:


>


This looks awesome! *golf clap*


----------



## gnatty8

Pretty boring stuff today; will post for the shoes..


----------



## jst

upr_crust said:


> New suit #2 (mid-blue glen plaid 3-button, 3-piece, lapelled waistcoat, side vented) was picked up this evening, at the 44th and Madison Ave. branch of BB - pictures will be taken, but only after I return from a trip to Boston and its environs - a week's sojourn to commune with family and friends.
> 
> Here's today's attire - refurbished suit, vintage Ferragamo, braces by New & Lingwood, cufflinks from Penhaligon's (closeouts at 50% off).


SB suit from yesterday makes you looking younger but the wide lapels suit you better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rgrossicone

For today, a new jacket from Frank in a 3/2, pp, wool/silk blend:


































At the last fitting the coat seemed a bit short...after seeing the pics I decided to measure...1 inch shorter than all my other coats...will take to him and have the inch added tomorrow.


----------



## The Expatriate

DocHolliday said:


> When I grow up, I want to be DocHolliday! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## choirmaestro

*It's Friday...*

...and I'm intellectually beaten up. I suppose then I've retreated for a day back to the musician's off-stage "uniform." Yes - I know - rather boring. Perhaps a weekend of relative calm (minus watching my football team get smeared all over the field tomorrow) will rejuvenate some sartorial creativity.

Jacket - who knows? Thrifted awhile back, and never taken in for alterations. 
Trousers - Nautica
Shirt - RL polo
Shoes - Florsheims


----------



## LD111134

*Ahhhhhh...the weekend is almost here...*

Wearing another birthday present to myself from the BB warehouse sale - charcoal tropical wool trousers...


----------



## LD111134

DocHolliday said:


>


Bravissimo, Doc. Details on the jacket and shoes, s'il te plait.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Casual Friday*

Carolina Herrera cotton and linen jacket
Pedro del Hierro linen sweter
Polo button down white shirt
RL Jeans
Gucci loafers


----------



## mysharona

Today is dreary, gray and gloomy. My monochrome outfit mirrors the weather. Rather unimaginative today, but it's Friday and the weekend awaits. I actually have this one off, so today's boring garb symbolizes a need to recharge my sartorial batteries. Choirmaestro, I sympathize.
Today I rock the:
Palm Beach jacket
Geoffrey Beene shirt
Tommy Hilfiger tie
Dunhill tiebar
Hermes belt
Loro Piana trousers
AE Kingswoods that need a shine
Ebel chronograph


----------



## upr_crust

*The DB suit is from St. Laurie, circa winter 1993, and, yes . . .*

. . . happily, the refurbishment was that it was taken in - I was a 44R when the suit was made for me (a standard sized suit, made up in a fabric of my choice - a super-100's Zegna fabric), and I am now a 42R of some sort (some days smaller than others).

Lilaccords, the comments above will give you the reasont that the trousers seem full, though I must say that they were always very full-cut to begin with - a part of the very retro-Brit styling, I think.

jst, thanks for the comments in re: SB suits makes me look younger, but DB suits look better on me - I'll take that into consideration whether I am seeking "youth" or "distinguished age" in my mien for the day :icon_smile:.

Now, I'm off to a venue in which fashion is irrelevant - my brother's camp site in Rhode Island for the weekend. At least sunshine and fair weather are predicted . . .



LD111134 said:


> I like this classic look, UC.  What is the provenance of the suit and how was it refurbished (taken-in, perhaps?).


----------



## DocHolliday

LilacCords said:


> *Where to start???? Doc this is an awesome outfit! The tie and PS are perfect together. Not a huge fan of the bd collar but what the hell... What fabric are those trousers made from? They are exquisite. The Shoes are a great finishing touch. This is THE perfect Autumn look.*


Thanks, LC, and to everyone who had nice words. The trou are a tweedy wool, but not too heavy. I expect they'll be getting quite the workout this fall and winter.

Here's today, something a bit ... quirky.




























Yep, it's a 4 button coat. What keeps it from being a 3 roll 2-ish with a low lapel buttonhole? All four buttonholes function, with matching buttons beneath the lapel.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I like the chests of your jackets Doc, are they bespoke? Very full in a Napleonic (is that a word?) way.


----------



## mysharona

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I like the chests of your jackets Doc, are they bespoke? Very full in a Napleonic (is that a word?) way.


Just as an FYI, the word is Neapolitan.


----------



## jst

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, LC, and to everyone who had nice words. The trou are a tweedy wool, but not too heavy. I expect they'll be getting quite the workout this fall and winter.
> 
> Here's today, something a bit ... quirky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a 4 button coat. What keeps it from being a 3 roll 2-ish with a low lapel buttonhole? All four buttonholes function, with matching buttons beneath the lapel.


Very nice jacket. What brand?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

mysharona said:


> Just as an FYI, the word is Neapolitan.


:icon_headagainstwal

Doh! I knew that, really I did.


----------



## mysharona

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Doh! I knew that, really I did.


LOL (or rather CQTM: chuckling quietly to myself)! I figured. It's Friday.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
BC pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo driving mocs
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

Here's why you never see news anchors wearing glen plaid:


----------



## Holdfast

Not been around for a few days. Won't even try to comment on all the pics I've missed, but there are some great looks here, esp. Doc's wicked jackets.

Recent looks:


----------



## LD111134

I've always avoided wearing white collar/cuff shirts with sportcoats, but maybe I'll rethink that after seeing your fit, C.  Does the breast pocket of the jacket in your last ensemble have a flap???


----------



## Holdfast

Yep, flapped chest pocket. This, and another jacket or two I got at the same time, have them. Fun detail, though not as cool as the one on Doc's jacket the other day.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Here's why you never see news anchors wearing glen plaid:


Johnny Carson once came out wearing a jackt that completely freaked the camera out and it got worse over time. He had to remove the jacket. I am sure it was done for affect as they had to know what would happen, but it was cool none-the-less. That is a skinny version of the knit tie, isn't it gnatty? I not partial to the skinny ones. I have been on a search for the for knit. Love the idea, though.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Almost 2 lazy months...*

...and it's hard to keep the train rolling. So busy that haven't got the time to get some pictures of my "toillettes". Really, doesn't matter at all, I've been wearing almost all the time polos and shorts.

Taking a look at the forum and I must say that some amazing photos took my attention:

*UC* : Your last suits are splendid. You are a master of elegance

*Gnatty8: *You should be G10  Always smart, your last suit is great (me too, I like knit ties so much). And of course, shoes are your trade mark.

*RG*: I am a huge fan of your dressing. Your last outfits were awesomes. I think you are a model to your pupils.

*Holdfast*: When you don't come to the place, you are missed.

*DocH*: Great, great looks

*MySharona:* Groucho was an elegant man. And smart....

Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Couple things . . . .*

Some edge dressing, perhaps? I'm notoriously bad about keeping my shoes looking good, I must admit, but I'm not going to post them toes up scuffed



rgrossicone said:


> At the last fitting the coat seemed a bit short...after seeing the pics I decided to measure...1 inch shorter than all my other coats...will take to him and have the inch added tomorrow.


Hallelujah! Don't forget the sleeves, as well, and blessings will follow. That's an old mandarin proverb:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Timberland boots
PS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

Fall like weather today, this seemed to fit:


----------



## LD111134

*Dressed for an evening event...*

^^^^^^^^^
Wonderful lifestyle photos, Neo. Great casual fit, to be sure.

Went to an event organized by several Korean artists who rent studio and exhibition space from a friend of mine, a real estate developer and budding gallerist. Excuse the lousy iPhone photo quality.

























Me in front of a painting by one of the artists.


----------



## rgrossicone

*My last few days...catching up*

Please excuse the casual nature...
Friday 3:00AM arrival at Methodist Hospital








Shortly after 8:55AM
















We found this in our hospital room, think we're gonna keep him.
Hudson Antonio Rossicone
8 lbs 2 oz born 8:55 AM 9/18/2009 (shares a birthday with James Gandolfini AND Lance Armstrong...this bodes well.

Last time I cut the cord (literally) it splashed iodine and goop all over my pants that never came out...hence the hideous shorts (a satorialist is ALWAYS thinking)...this time, no splatter of goop or iodine, just the shorts. But, the nurse while taking Hudson's footprints asked if I wanted them on my shirt...great idea...










AND, the wife and I won't miss opening night at MSG (10/2), I get to say up late and watch the Giants/Cowboys (off from work tomorrow AND Tuesday!), and home for the Manchester Derby (c'mon City!)...can't wait to take him to Frank's and get him his first fitting!


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> Please excuse the casual nature...
> Friday 3:00AM arrival at Methodist Hospital
> 
> Shortly after 8:55AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found this in our hospital room, think we're gonna keep him.
> Hudson Antonio Rossicone
> 8 lbs 2 oz born 8:55 AM 9/18/2009 (shares a birthday with James Gandolfini AND Lance Armstrong...this bodes well.
> 
> Last time I cut the cord (literally) it splashed iodine and goop all over my pants that never came out...hence the hideous shorts (a satorialist is ALWAYS thinking)...this time, no splatter of goop or iodine, just the shorts. But, the nurse while taking Hudson's footprints asked if I wanted them on my shirt...great idea...
> 
> AND, the wife and I won't miss opening night at MSG (10/2), I get to say up late and watch the Giants/Cowboys (off from work tomorrow AND Tuesday!), and home for the Manchester Derby (c'mon City!)...can't wait to take him to Frank's and get him his first fitting!


Let me be the first AAAC'er to give you congratulations and blessings on the birth of your son, Rob. Much joy and prosperity to you and your family.

Let's hope the young lad eventually comes to his senses and becomes a Gooner (just as I am a Red Sox fan even though my old man loves the Yankees). :devil:

In the words of Dr. Cornel West, "You be strong now, my brother!"

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


I thought you weren't supposed to wear white after Labor Day? (Thank you, ladies and gentlemen! I'll be here all week!) Congratulations rgrossicone, but next time let's see some flannel or tweed on there. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> Hallelujah! Don't forget the sleeves, as well, and blessings will follow. That's an old mandarin proverb:icon_smile_big:


Blue, the sleeves are actually PERFECT...the photo was taken late afternoon after a full day...you'll notice a bit of bunching at the elbows (the fabric "sticks" a little) so when its worn properly, they're dead on. As far as the jacket length, Frank suggested that the fabric may have actually shrunk from the hot pressing (got it on the cheap from SF)...so...we'll let it down a bit, and perhaps out just a touch.


LD111134 said:


> Let me be the first AAAC'er to give you congratulations and blessings on the birth of your son, Rob. Much joy and prosperity to you and your family.
> 
> Let's hope the young lad eventually comes to his senses and becomes a Gooner (just as I am a Red Sox fan even though my old man loves the Yankees). :devil:
> 
> In the words of Dr. Cornel West, "You be strong now, my brother!"
> 
> Cheers,
> Lou


Thanks Lou! Sorry, but he bleeds blue...nice result for you yesterday though! Yes, but I need to be strong...with 2 dogs, and now 2 crying babies in my slightly too small for three people apartment...it will be a rough journey, but a wonderful one!



Srynerson said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to wear white after Labor Day? (Thank you, ladies and gentlemen! I'll be here all week!) Congratulations rgrossicone, but next time let's see some flannel or tweed on there. :icon_smile_big:


We already discussed this. He told me, that I, of all people, should realize that sometimes rules were meant to be broken. He has assured me however, that the tweed will be out shortly, as the mornings are a touch chilly nowadays in the borough!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Please excuse the casual nature...
> Friday 3:00AM arrival at Methodist Hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after 8:55AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found this in our hospital room, think we're gonna keep him.
> Hudson Antonio Rossicone
> 8 lbs 2 oz born 8:55 AM 9/18/2009 (shares a birthday with James Gandolfini AND Lance Armstrong...this bodes well.
> 
> Last time I cut the cord (literally) it splashed iodine and goop all over my pants that never came out...hence the hideous shorts (a satorialist is ALWAYS thinking)...this time, no splatter of goop or iodine, just the shorts. But, the nurse while taking Hudson's footprints asked if I wanted them on my shirt...great idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, the wife and I won't miss opening night at MSG (10/2), I get to say up late and watch the Giants/Cowboys (off from work tomorrow AND Tuesday!), and home for the Manchester Derby (c'mon City!)...can't wait to take him to Frank's and get him his first fitting!


Rob,

Good luck and peace (and rest) to you and the family. Hope your wife is recovering nicely.

What a derby! Just tell the lad he needs to come across to Old Traford and he will be fine.


----------



## Holdfast

Congratulations on your second!

Are you going to pause for a while now, or are you planning on birthing the entire future Man City squad?

(insert joke of your choosing about Adebayor and childish behaviour.  )


----------



## jst

Congratulations rgrossicone! Kids are fine. I have three.


----------



## mysharona

Congratulations Rob! Now we each have 2 roughly the same age, in inverse genders... perhaps we can do some clothes swapping down the line!
Good looking boy. Regarding the cord cutting... I actually had a nurse hold up a baby blanket as a splash guard between my clothes and the guilty hand! The sartorial improvisation is a must!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
MD belt
Zegna socks
Mezlan loafers
Gucci cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Zon Jr.

mysharona said:


> Regarding the cord cutting... I actually had a nurse hold up a baby blanket as a splash guard between my clothes and the guilty hand! The sartorial improvisation is a must!


Real men use their teeth.

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## AlanC

^Congratulations!



















Adam hat, ca. 1950s, owned by my grandfather and refurbished by Art Fawcett
BB GF suit
BB OCBD
BB vintage tie
Trafalgar braces
Boss socks
Alden tassels


----------



## Acct2000

Really sharp, Alan!!! Sometimes simpler combinations of colors look as good as any complex combination that can be derived from the color wheel. 

I really like the suit and tie and the white shirt looks great, too.

(And this picture is nicer than the one in the trad section, too???)


----------



## upr_crust

*All my best wishes from Boston . . ..*

RG, all blessings and best wishes on the birth of Hudson Antonio.

I am in Boston until Wed. afternoon - spent the weekend in sartorial hell at my brother's camp in RI (it's a nudist camp, though nudity was a little hard to achieve due to low temperatures - I skipped that part after a short stint Friday afternoon).

I immediately donned a suit upon returning to Boston from camp - seems to right the balance of nature.

But more than enough of me - may your son grow up to have, among all his other sterling qualities, your fashion sense.

As for avoiding splashing, I had a similar situation, trying to avoid flying sparks from a camp fire last night - my black jeans (yes, people, I occasionally wear jeans, and the only ones that fit me currently are black) are now dotted with grey spots of ash.



rgrossicone said:


> Please excuse the casual nature...
> Friday 3:00AM arrival at Methodist Hospital
> 
> Shortly after 8:55AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found this in our hospital room, think we're gonna keep him.
> Hudson Antonio Rossicone
> 8 lbs 2 oz born 8:55 AM 9/18/2009 (shares a birthday with James Gandolfini AND Lance Armstrong...this bodes well.
> 
> Last time I cut the cord (literally) it splashed iodine and goop all over my pants that never came out...hence the hideous shorts (a satorialist is ALWAYS thinking)...this time, no splatter of goop or iodine, just the shorts. But, the nurse while taking Hudson's footprints asked if I wanted them on my shirt...great idea...
> 
> AND, the wife and I won't miss opening night at MSG (10/2), I get to say up late and watch the Giants/Cowboys (off from work tomorrow AND Tuesday!), and home for the Manchester Derby (c'mon City!)...can't wait to take him to Frank's and get him his first fitting!


----------



## Jovan

Congrats! I hope you have enough room for the whole family.

Speaking of that, I'm about to make a post of rgrossicone proportions. Hang on for the ride...

Thursday night me and my other half went out to a nice Mediterranean restaurant for my birthday. The place has excellent, award-winning organic and locally grown/raised cuisine. It surprisingly wasn't too hard on the pocketbook either.



-Vintage suit (navy, but the photo makes it look black)
-BB OCBD (white)
-Vintage Arrow tie
-Kent Wang linen pocket square (white)
-Unseen, AE Park Ave (black)

Later this weekend we went to the Florida Museum of Natural History to play with the prehistoric creatures. Here you see my most casual side -- baseball tee, Lee jeans, and pennies.

The mighty mammoth and mastodon!





When we weren't busy posing in front of our new pets, we nearly got eaten by sharks...





Couldn't find a bowl big enough for this guy, so sadly we didn't get to keep him.



Ariel's worried about this escaped '50s B-movie monster.



Crawling around in the cave exhibit, where you're supposed to find some fossils. I'm such a nerd...





Dig Dug would go on strike if he had to go through this stuff.



Hope everyone had a great weekend as well.

-Jovan


----------



## CTD

rgrossicone said:


>


Dude, adorable--congratulations! :icon_smile:


----------



## jst

AlanC said:


> ^Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam hat, ca. 1950s, owned by my grandfather and refurbished by Art Fawcett
> BB GF suit
> BB OCBD
> BB vintage tie
> Trafalgar braces
> Boss socks
> Alden tassels


Just curious: why have you changed 3B suit to 2B suit?


----------



## gnatty8

jst said:


> Just curious: why have you changed 3B suit to 2B suit?


:icon_scratch:


----------



## rgrossicone

*JOVAN* awesome post...you guys look great dressed up together!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
rgossicone:

Congratulations on the new arrival! They are indeed, what life is all about. Have you decided when you will be buying him his first penny loafers and 3/2R Sack blazer...to go with his first pair of Bill's, of course!


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Monday Attire*

Hugo Boss linen and wool jacket
Tan and blue shirt from The Shirt Factory
Navy Blue and white dots Zegna tie
Cotton Zegna trousers
Campanile black penny loafers


----------



## mysharona

jst said:


> Just curious: why have you changed 3B suit to 2B suit?


It's a 3/2 sack suit. It's made that way.

Anyhow, today, my best gangster-chic:
Suit: Brioni, wool/mohair
Shirt: Barneys black gingham (pardon the buttondown with suit)
Tie: Hickey Freeman
Tie Bar: Dunhill
Belt: Hermes
Watch: Ebel
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Loake


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


>


Really great Alan. Love that tie.



Jovan said:


> Later this weekend we went to the Florida Museum of Natural History to play with the prehistoric creatures.


Great series of snaps; I guess it reflects my nerdy side, but I always enjoy messing around in Natural History museums.


----------



## Jeorge345

Love the Jacket


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Blueboy1938 said:


> Hallelujah! Don't forget the sleeves, as well, and blessings will follow. That's an old mandarin proverb:icon_smile_big:


A Ming Dynasty officials' robe.

I have one of those in red:


----------



## choirmaestro

*Something different today...*

...influenced by many of you. You all do this look much better than I do. Still, I think it's an honorable attempt.


----------



## davemx66

Outlet_cherry_picker said:


> Hugo Boss linen and wool jacket
> Tan and blue shirt from The Shirt Factory
> Navy Blue and white dots Zegna tie
> Cotton Zegna trousers
> Campanile black penny loafers


Great postings, welcome :aportnoy:
Love the tie here

Wish you would use more light or a flash, though, your pics are a tad grey and the colors can't be we appreciated


----------



## choirmaestro

rgrossicone said:


> We found this in our hospital room, think we're gonna keep him.
> Hudson Antonio Rossicone
> 8 lbs 2 oz born 8:55 AM 9/18/2009 (shares a birthday with James Gandolfini AND Lance Armstrong...this bodes well.


Congratulations! I WANT THAT SHIRT!!! :aportnoy:


----------



## LilacCords

Firstly - Robert congratulations on the new baby.

Evening appointments so bringing out one of the cashmeres :icon_smile_big:

Jacket - Navy blue 100% Loro Piana cashmere (own label) (With cotton velvet sleeve finishing) MOP buttons
Shirt - Own label
PS - Thrift/Charity shop £0.50!!!
Belt - M&S brown leather
Trousers - Holland & Sherry super 100s (own label)
Shoes - brown Gucci loafers


----------



## LilacCords

*Holdfast - there is a lot to like in this outfit! Jkt/shoes/trousers just to start - Great Job! I think this look encapsulates why so many of us on AAAC look forward to Autumn *


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone said:


> *JOVAN* awesome post...you guys look great dressed up together!


Thank you. 



Holdfast said:


> Great series of snaps; I guess it reflects my nerdy side, but I always enjoy messing around in Natural History museums.


There are many more, but I didn't want to take up half the page!


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

davemx66 said:


> Great postings, welcome :aportnoy:
> Love the tie here
> 
> Wish you would use more light or a flash, though, your pics are a tad grey and the colors can't be we appreciated


I appreciate your comments. I need a better camera because my Blackberry doesn't work very good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Macintosh
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Aerosols penny loafers
Prada cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## amplifiedheat

LilacCords said:


> Firstly - Robert congratulations on the new baby.
> 
> Evening appointments so bringing out one of the cashmeres :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Jacket - Navy blue 100% Loro Piana cashmere (own label) (With cotton velvet sleeve finishing) MOP buttons
> Shirt - Own label
> PS - Thrift/Charity shop £0.50!!!
> Belt - M&S brown leather
> Trousers - Holland & Sherry super 100s (own label)
> Shoes - brown Gucci loafers


Overall, I would say you have at least two buttons too many.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

AlanC said:


> ^Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam hat, ca. 1950s, owned by my grandfather and refurbished by Art


Brilliant as always, Alan!


----------



## The Expatriate

Good day all,

Thanks for all the constructive criticism, I always learn a lot/gain inspiration when I read this thread.

Anyway; Fall, tweed, sweater vest, etc.:


----------



## rgrossicone

Me and my boy running errands today...back to work on Wednesday...very jealous of our Canadian and European posters whose gov'ts actually care about the family unit, instead of just saying they do...










Thanks for all the well wishes boys!

Choir...my daughter was due on Father's Day last year, and was a week late...it was my Father's Day gift from my mother-in-law...found at Urban Outfitters in Boston.


----------



## Jovan

Who makes those bluchers? I'm considering that type of shoe to mix it up with the boats and pennies.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I guess . . .*



LilacCords said:


>


My problem comes from seeing three shirt collar buttons, presumably necessary in order to keep the high collar from drooping, worn without being buttoned. It seems to me that, when this is done, they become ornaments only without structural relevance.

I'm also puzzled by the wearing of a three button suit coat as what is essentially a two button coat that has an extraneous buttonhole in the thus extended lapel. Sorry, but I refuse to believe "it was made that way." That would be even more ludicrous, as it says in so many words that it would be "incorrect" to wear it with the top button engaged. I just don't think clothing makers create three button suits that may not be worn as such, whatever we may choose to do with them.


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> I just don't think clothing makers create three button suits that may not be worn as such, whatever we may choose to do with them.


Ever heard of a 3/2 sack? BB, J. Press, Paul Stuart? Very traditional manufacturers... Hell... Kiton, Isaia... on the Italian side... maybe not "sack" but still 3 roll 2. If function was intended by every manufacturer, don't you think suits would be made with nothing but surgeon cuffs, rather than non-functional buttons stitched to a sleeve?


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938: You've obviously not been on the Trad Forum. Three button coats that have the lapels rolled to the second button have been around for decades and decades, usually but not always accompanied with a dartless sack cut. They really are "made that way," whether you choose to believe it or not. Let us not go into another discussion regarding that question, "What's the point?" either. If we wanted nothing but function in our clothes, we would all wear grey jumpsuits.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I beg your pardon . . .*

. . . but a thorough review of _all_ the suits on the Brooks Bros. and J. Press sites (that's as far as I'm going to research this) found _none_ that had lapels pressed flat with the top button hole splayed out and the top button completely hidden. They were all clearly designed to be worn either center only or top button engaged. There was absolutely _no_ indication in any of the write-ups that any particular suit was designed to be worn "roll-two" whatever.

Now, if that's the way folks want to wear them, so be it. The manufacturers, however, do _not_ design their three button suits to be worn "only" rolled to two. Furthermore, if I choose to express an opinion that wearing a suit that way, with a glaring buttonhole staring straight out forward, appears somewhat odd, and indeed "what's the point", I shall. The idea of obtaining a three button suit with the express intention of wearing it flattened into a two button is bonkers. Just buy the two button version, for Pete's sakeic12337:


----------



## Scott Hill

Nice clean look. I agree qwith the regular, new length. It is a pleasure to see someone put some thought into their attire for church. Well done.


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but a thorough review of _all_ the suits on the Brooks Bros. and J. Press sites (that's as far as I'm going to research this) found _none_ that had lapels pressed flat with the top button hole splayed out and the top button completely hidden. They were all clearly designed to be worn either center only or top button engaged. There was absolutely _no_ indication in any of the write-ups that any particular suit was designed to be worn "roll-two" whatever.
> 
> Now, if that's the way folks want to wear them, so be it. The manufacturers, however, do _not_ design their three button suits to be worn "only" rolled to two. Furthermore, if I choose to express an opinion that wearing a suit that way, with a glaring buttonhole staring straight out forward, appears somewhat odd, and indeed "what's the point", I shall. The idea of obtaining a three button suit with the express intention of wearing it flattened into a two button is bonkers. Just buy the two button version, for Pete's sakeic12337:


I love the 3 roll 2, and have many in my closet. Some of them are so short, gawsp, they don't completely cover my buttocks..


----------



## Scott Hill

Nice casual look. It is nice to see a gentleman who know how to "put together" a denim driven look that incoorporates a nice jacket. You must live in a cosmopolitan city.. When it comes to jeans, most men do not pull a look together. You look very sharp and well dressed for a casual setting. Bravo!


----------



## Scott Hill

Very nicely turned out. I like the pink shirt with the gray and the tie into the brown tones. Very sharp.


----------



## Scott Hill

So far, one of the better dressed gentleman on this section of the site. Nice to see the passion for Italian products and someone who knows how to" put it together"


----------



## Scott Hill

Great looking shoulder, collar on the shirt and good knot. Well turned out.


----------



## C. Sharp

From the Ivy Style Interview with Denis Black from J. Press. https://www.ivy-style.com/tradition-and-change-the-j-press-interview.html

CC: Describe the J. Press suit in your own words. We know it's an undarted jacket with a 3/2 roll, two-button cuff, and has plain-front trousers with cuffs. But what's the philosophy behind the Press cut?
DB: That's just it: Simplicity. You just completely described the suit. It's the J. Press #3: three-button, button-on-center -
CC: - What's "button-on-center"?
DB: Three button, with the center buttoned.
CC: You don't use the term 3/2 roll?
DB: No. We also describe the suit as natural shoulder with "sack front." I have a picture in front of me of a October 25, 1954 _Sports Illustrated_ featuring Vic Seixas, a champion amateur tennis player, and he's wearing that exact cut. It's a post-World War II design, not before. And we and Brooks Brothers simultaneously came up with this look. The cut was identical between Brooks and us.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but a thorough review of _all_ the suits on the Brooks Bros. and J. Press sites (that's as far as I'm going to research this) found _none_ that had lapels pressed flat with the top button hole splayed out and the top button completely hidden. They were all clearly designed to be worn either center only or top button engaged. There was absolutely _no_ indication in any of the write-ups that any particular suit was designed to be worn "roll-two" whatever.
> 
> Now, if that's the way folks want to wear them, so be it. The manufacturers, however, do _not_ design their three button suits to be worn "only" rolled to two. Furthermore, if I choose to express an opinion that wearing a suit that way, with a glaring buttonhole staring straight out forward, appears somewhat odd, and indeed "what's the point", I shall. The idea of obtaining a three button suit with the express intention of wearing it flattened into a two button is bonkers. Just buy the two button version, for Pete's sakeic12337:


----------



## rgrossicone

Jovan said:


> Who makes those bluchers? I'm considering that type of shoe to mix it up with the boats and pennies.


They're LLBean...I love them! Highly recommend.


----------



## Srynerson

What's up with the right shoulder of the jacket? It's not just roped, it's hawsered!


----------



## Srynerson

The Expatriate said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Thanks for all the constructive criticism, I always learn a lot/gain inspiration when I read this thread.
> 
> Anyway; Fall, tweed, sweater vest, etc.:


I like the colors and an overall good presentation. My only critique would be that the jacket appears to be a bit snug at the button.


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938: Sorry, but you are plainly wrong here. Even Jos. A. Bank used to make suits and coats like this.

Scott Hill: What posts are you commenting on?


----------



## amplifiedheat

Blueboy1938 said:


> I'm also puzzled by the wearing of a three button suit coat as what is essentially a two button coat that has an extraneous buttonhole in the thus extended lapel.


A good suit coat can easily have eleven extraneous buttonholes.


----------



## Jovan

*You mean...*

... like this? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pentheos

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but a thorough review of _all_ the suits on the Brooks Bros. and J. Press sites (that's as far as I'm going to research this) found _none_ that had lapels pressed flat with the top button hole splayed out and the top button completely hidden. They were all clearly designed to be worn either center only or top button engaged. There was absolutely _no_ indication in any of the write-ups that any particular suit was designed to be worn "roll-two" whatever.
> 
> Now, if that's the way folks want to wear them, so be it. The manufacturers, however, do _not_ design their three button suits to be worn "only" rolled to two. Furthermore, if I choose to express an opinion that wearing a suit that way, with a glaring buttonhole staring straight out forward, appears somewhat odd, and indeed "what's the point", I shall. The idea of obtaining a three button suit with the express intention of wearing it flattened into a two button is bonkers. Just buy the two button version, for Pete's sakeic12337:


Um, no. See the photo of Cary Grant above.


----------



## Jovan

Many have expressed the opinion that it's weird or pointless to wear a coat that has a vestigial button and button hole at top. That's their opinion and they're entitled to it, even if it touches off a thread that runs a ridiculous number of pages. 

However, I've never seen anyone actually _deny_ that such a coat is intentionally made this way before now. It's also easily disproved with a number of catalog and advertisement images from AldenPyle's threads.

I suggest one research more than a quick, selective glance at a couple of clothier's websites. But funny, even they turned up some curious finds...

Hm...

Uh-huh.

Yep.

Seems right.

Look, I'm not trying to pile on as the ultimate defender of Trad or anything here. (I don't even own a 3-roll-2.) I'm just saying do your research before you make incredible claims like that.


----------



## jst

Jovan said:


> Blueboy1938: You've obviously not been on the Trad Forum. Three button coats that have the lapels rolled to the second button have been around for decades and decades, usually but not always accompanied with a dartless sack cut. They really are "made that way," whether you choose to believe it or not. Let us not go into another discussion regarding that question, "What's the point?" either. If we wanted nothing but function in our clothes, we would all wear grey jumpsuits.


I have never seen jacket like this. I have to think it over. for me it is looking disturbing at first but if it is just fashion ........ why not?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> Me and my boy running errands today...back to work on Wednesday...very jealous of our Canadian and European posters whose gov'ts actually care about the family unit, instead of just saying they do...


You have a lovely family, and look good while raising them. To lament about lack of leave or vacation or time to spend with them is expected.

However, how much someone "cares" isn't measured by how much time off one gets, and to insinuate that anyone that thinks differently is uncaring is false and unfair.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Expatriate said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Thanks for all the constructive criticism, I always learn a lot/gain inspiration when I read this thread.
> 
> Anyway; Fall, tweed, sweater vest, etc.:


I like it, though it's a little tight in the breadbasket.

A sweater vest can do that sometimes.

Are you wearing boat shoes again??


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

And there was me thinking the 3-roll-2 was an iGent touchstone that everyone was aware of.

It was my impression that there is more to a 3/2 than a 2-button with an extraneous hole in the lapel. I thought that the lapel is rolled to a point higher than the 2-button would be, and lower than a 3-button would be. The lapel isn't pressed down flat, so the extra button hole isn't very obvious, being cut into the gently curving section. Am I right, or did I dream it?


----------



## AlanC

*Three Types of Three Buttons*

There is the traditional 3/2 roll _ala_ Brooks and J Press (as well as Southwick, Norman Hilton, etc.), many of which had the foldover type lapel you see on my, apparently controversial, suit above. There are also versions of this type with more of a subtle curve, which I have seen called 'belly', to the third button. I do own examples of this type as well, and, in all honesty, I do prefer the more visible roll of those. However, both are designed to be this way and the third/top button is never meant to be buttoned. In fact, it really is impossible to do so without doing visual damage to the lapel and suit front. Most, if not all, of these will have the buttonhole sewn so that the stitching is on the 'wrong' (in this case the visible) side. Such jackets are normally of the Ivy type, natural shoulders, no darts, center vent, often lap seams. This is the traditional post-war American Ivy League look.

There are also jackets made with three buttons although the top button is also not meant to be buttoned. There is not the same exaggerated roll to the third as there is in the 3/2, but a much more subtle one. It is physically _possible_ to button the top button, but you are not supposed to, nor was it designed to be buttoned. These are often called 2 1/2 button jackets, and are frequently seen on Neapolitan garments, although not exclusively. It is often considered to be a very sophisticated look, and I tend to agree.

Then there is the three button suit where the top and center buttons are both clearly meant to be buttoned. There is no lapel roll at all at or below the third button. These suits and sportcoats are frequently sold at Men's Wearhouse or seen on NFL and NBA pre-game shows. They are not desirable.

All of this would be better with pictures. Perhaps I will try to find some.


----------



## LD111134

*I thought I'd be autumnal even though it may climb to 80F/27C in Chicago today...*


----------



## choirmaestro

AlanC said:


> Then there is the three button suit where the top and center buttons are both clearly meant to be buttoned. There is no lapel roll at all at or below the third button. These suits and sportcoats are frequently sold at Men's Wearhouse or seen on NFL and NBA pre-game shows. They are not desirable.


I appreciate Alan's lesson - one gets quite the education if you stick around long enough.

I do take a little bit of an issue with the above statement. In my view, the type of jacket mentioned above may not be the traditionalists cup of tea, but I think the style looks good on certain body types. If it's flattering, and the jacket is of decent quality, what's the problem?


----------



## LD111134

AlanC said:


> There is the traditional 3/2 roll _ala_ Brooks and J Press (as well as Southwick, Norman Hilton, etc.), many of which had the foldover type lapel you see on my, apparently controversial, suit above. There are also versions of this type with more of a subtle curve, which I have seen called 'belly', to the third button. I do own examples of this type as well, and, in all honesty, I do prefer the more visible roll of those. However, both are designed to be this way and the third/top button is never meant to be buttoned. In fact, it really is impossible to do so without doing visual damage to the lapel and suit front. Most, if not all, of these will have the buttonhole sewn so that the stitching is on the 'wrong' (in this case the visible) side. Such jackets are normally of the Ivy type, natural shoulders, no darts, center vent, often lap seams. This is the traditional post-war American Ivy League look.
> 
> There are also jackets made with three buttons although the top button is also not meant to be buttoned. There is not the same exaggerated roll to the third as there is in the 3/2, but a much more subtle one. It is physically _possible_ to button the top button, but you are not supposed to, nor was it designed to be buttoned. These are often called 2 1/2 button jackets, and are frequently seen on Neapolitan garments, although not exclusively. It is often considered to be a very sophisticated look, and I tend to agree.
> 
> Then there is the three button suit where the top and center buttons are both clearly meant to be buttoned. There is no lapel roll at all at or below the third button. These suits and sportcoats are frequently sold at Men's Wearhouse or seen on NFL and NBA pre-game shows. They are not desirable.
> 
> All of this would be better with pictures. Perhaps I will try to find some.


Great explanation, Rev. Most of my single-breasted suits have the "2-1/2 button" look, but I do have one of the disparaged 3-button look. While I agree that the look appears ridiculous on, say, Deion "Prime Time" Sanders, it can be a nice change of pace when done without exaggerated shoulders, etc. IMHO (I saw a charcoal flannel Corneliani model in the Syd Jerome display window yesterday). Not trad, but any means, however.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Black Attire*

Sorry for the poor quality of my pictures
Givenchy black suit
Hacket french cuff white shirt
Loewe eboni cufflinks
Zegna charcoal and silver flowers tie
Armand Basi black shoes


----------



## williamson

AlanC said:


> .
> There are also jackets made with three buttons although the top button is also not meant to be buttoned.


This is the only kind of jacket, whether sports jacket or suit jacket, that I ever wear. I remember it as universal in Britain in the 1950s and earlier 1960s; then two-button jackets held sway until the 1990s when the other kind of three-button jacket (in which the top two buttons were fastened) appeared. I had never seen the top two buttons of a three-button jacket fastened before 1990 at the earliest.


----------



## rgrossicone

AlanC said:


> Then there is the three button suit where the top and center buttons are both clearly meant to be buttoned. There is no lapel roll at all at or below the third button. These suits and sportcoats are frequently sold at Men's Wearhouse or seen on NFL and NBA pre-game shows. They are not desirable.
> 
> All of this would be better with pictures. Perhaps I will try to find some.


Alan, great explaination...I do think tend to agree that the "square" three button isn't the best for many, but for certain body types it may be desireable...perhaps it would help a taller skinny guy look a bit more "built"?

Is there an official 3/2 thread? I am aware of the look and where its worn, but am a little unclear as to *why* its worn and how and why it got its start. Button down collars, venting, darts all serve a purpose beyond a look, and to me, the 3 roll 2 does not. Amazing actually as most of the purely aesthetic aspects of the jacket have come and gone with the whims of designers, yet this has stayed.


----------



## choirmaestro

*More trad-ish today...*

...though I think these loafers are on their last legs. Oh well.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Alan, great explaination...I do think tend to agree that the "square" three button isn't the best for many, but for certain body types it may be desireable*...perhaps it would help a taller skinny guy look a bit more "built"?*


As a 6'2" skinny guy... it doesn't. I've owned these before and wore them very few times before retiring them. They just look cheap, like the "men's warehouse" variety Alan mentioned. And these were not MW suits!


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Sportcoat by Allyn St. George
microdot Shirt by SqWear
Tie by Valentino
Tie bar by Dunhill
PS by Daniel Cremieux
Lizard belt by Trafalgar
Trousers by BR
Socks by T Harris London
vintage Bostonian premier shoes
Zodiac watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*UNCLE!*



C. Sharp said:


> CC: You don't use the term 3/2 roll?
> DB: No.





Jovan said:


> Blueboy1938: Sorry, but you are plainly wrong here. Even Jos. A. Bank used to make suits and coats like this.





rgrossicone said:


> Alan, great explaination...I do think tend to agree that the "square" three button isn't the best for many, but for certain body types it may be desireable...perhaps it would help a taller skinny guy look a bit more "built"?
> 
> Is there an official 3/2 thread? I am aware of the look and where its worn, but am a little unclear as to *why* its worn and how and why it got its start. Button down collars, venting, darts all serve a purpose beyond a look, and to me, the 3 roll 2 does not. Amazing actually as most of the purely aesthetic aspects of the jacket have come and gone with the whims of designers, yet this has stayed.


Ok, ok, I'm wrong. Manufacturers cut their three-button coats in such a way that they can only be worn with the center button engaged, making the top button and its corresponding superfluous buttonhole into obligatory ornaments (although those buttons cannot be seen). Further, people actually buy these items so that they can have another "detail" when they really want to be wearing two-button coats. It's all perfectly clear to me now:crazy:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*That's just a . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . lovely coat, and you know at least one of the reasons why I like it so much:icon_smile_wink:

How about some tan wool trousers, now that it's not summer anymore. With chinos it looks a bit schizophrenic.


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . lovely coat, and you know at least one of the reasons why I like it so much:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> How about some tan wool trousers, now that it's not summer anymore. With chinos it looks a bit schizophrenic.


Thanks. I love the coat too.... to play the Devil's advocate here, it's technically still summer until 5:18PM eastern!


----------



## CuffDaddy

Blueboy1938 said:


> Ok, ok, I'm wrong. Manufacturers cut their three-button coats in such a way that they can only be worn with the center button engaged, making the top button and its corresponding superfluous buttonhole into obligatory ornaments


The appeal of a 3/roll-2 is that it suggests informality/insouciance in leaving the top button undone, and that the garment is soft enough to roll down to the middle button, as though it was only carelessness that led you to button only one button. Blurs the line between a structured jacket and a cardigan. It's why you usually only see this on soft-shouldered suits, and it would look preposterous with something like a roped shoulder, nipped waist, etc.

You can find it an appealing look or not (I don't care for it much, myself, and have no suits and only one odd jacket of this configuration), but there is some reason for it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cruiser

CuffDaddy said:


> The appeal of a 3/roll-2 is that it suggests informality/insouciance in leaving the top button undone, and that the garment is soft enough to roll down to the middle button, as though it was only carelessness that led you to button only one button.


My only reservation with this style is that I doubt that most folks who aren't clothing enthusiasts recognize this for what it is, and instead think that something is wrong with the jacket. And let's face it, how many of us spend our days surrounded by clothing enthusiasts? Keep in mind that Blueboy is a regular participant in this forum and he wasn't aware of what it is.

The first time I remember seeing one I thought that the dry cleaners had screwed up when pressing the lapels. I don't want to walk around all day with people around me silently thinking this. After all what good is a fashion detail, no matter how classic, if most of the people who see it don't get it? In my mind it defeats the purpose.

But I will admit, most of these jackets look really nice otherwise.

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan

It won't look as good as something that was a 3/2 to begin with. That's the most important difference. Maybe many people aren't as schooled in this stuff as we are, but little details make all the difference. I've never heard any of my friends say that a three button sack looks "wrong" somehow.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo chukka
RL cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## jst

AlanC said:


> There is the traditional 3/2 roll _ala_ Brooks and J Press (as well as Southwick, Norman Hilton, etc.), many of which had the foldover type lapel you see on my, apparently controversial, suit above. There are also versions of this type with more of a subtle curve, which I have seen called 'belly', to the third button. I do own examples of this type as well, and, in all honesty, I do prefer the more visible roll of those. However, both are designed to be this way and the third/top button is never meant to be buttoned. In fact, it really is impossible to do so without doing visual damage to the lapel and suit front. Most, if not all, of these will have the buttonhole sewn so that the stitching is on the 'wrong' (in this case the visible) side. Such jackets are normally of the Ivy type, natural shoulders, no darts, center vent, often lap seams. This is the traditional post-war American Ivy League look.
> 
> There are also jackets made with three buttons although the top button is also not meant to be buttoned. There is not the same exaggerated roll to the third as there is in the 3/2, but a much more subtle one. It is physically _possible_ to button the top button, but you are not supposed to, nor was it designed to be buttoned. These are often called 2 1/2 button jackets, and are frequently seen on Neapolitan garments, although not exclusively. It is often considered to be a very sophisticated look, and I tend to agree.
> 
> Then there is the three button suit where the top and center buttons are both clearly meant to be buttoned. There is no lapel roll at all at or below the third button. These suits and sportcoats are frequently sold at Men's Wearhouse or seen on NFL and NBA pre-game shows. They are not desirable.
> 
> All of this would be better with pictures. Perhaps I will try to find some.


Please do it. It is really interesting thing I have never heard before.


----------



## Holdfast

3-2 soft rolling jacket on today's suit, as it happens, though not obviously visible as such from the angle/pose of the pic.

Personally I can't emotionally engage with the argument (boiled down version) that lack of utilitarian value means a corresponding lack of aesthetic value. I do fundamentally do not accept that premise, so the arguments upthread about intent, utility, etc are irrelevant to me.


----------



## gnatty8

In honor of the 3 roll 2 debate here, I decided to wear this 2 button sportcoat. No third buttonhole, I can assure you.


----------



## mysharona

^^^What color are those trousers, Gnatty?


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> ^^^What color are those trousers, Gnatty?


Navy.


----------



## Calvin500

Cruiser said:


> The first time I remember seeing one I thought that the dry cleaners had screwed up when pressing the lapels. I don't want to walk around all day with people around me silently thinking this. After all what good is a fashion detail, no matter how classic, if most of the people who see it don't get it? In my mind it defeats the purpose.
> 
> Cruiser


Most people don't get that a blazer with flannel trousers does not constitute "a suit". There's no way that these same people are going to be eyeballing your 3/2 roll and making comments at the water cooler about how pointless the extraneous button-and-hole is. Beyond the first-glance impression of an entire outfit, people just aren't paying attention. You present yourself well, and that's about it. The details are for the wearer and for the WAYWT thread, and for the 3 other people in York Co. SC that you might happen to bump into at Earth Fare (who have probably already seen your get-up on AAAC anyway). (Yes, yes, I know that some of you live in NYC and are trying to get the Sartorialist to photograph you. That's possibly another story.)


----------



## nick.mccann

My new suit, I need to get it taken in a little but overall it's a good fit. I wanted to get a nice navy suit but was talked out of it.


----------



## Jovan

It would help to show pictures of it buttoned, hands at your side, full body for us to really judge the fit.

Is it grey? The light makes it look almost purple.


----------



## nick.mccann

Jovan said:


> It would help to show pictures of it buttoned, hands at your side, full body for us to really judge the fit.
> 
> Is it grey? The light makes it look almost purple.


Yeah it's grey, my camera is horrible and all my pictures are horrible. But here is a picture with it buttoned.


----------



## amplifiedheat

Cruiser said:


> The first time I remember seeing one I thought that the dry cleaners had screwed up when pressing the lapels. I don't want to walk around all day with people around me silently thinking this. After all what good is a fashion detail, no matter how classic, if most of the people who see it don't get it? In my mind it defeats the purpose.


Really? The difference had to be explained to me on these boards. Otherwise, I doubt I would have noticed. I remember when it was pointed out that Daniel Craig had worn 3/2 rolls in the last Bond film, the general sentiment was "Oh, yes, he did now that I look at it." When I watched _North by Northwest_ with friends, no one said "Hey, the dry cleaners messed up Cary Grant's jacket." Unless it's dark thread on a light suit, you can hardly notice. (Also, I think Blueboy was being sarcastic. He knows what a 3/2 roll is, and hates it.)

On the whole, though, perhaps we should not resurrect the 3/2 debate. It seems difficult to convince anyone.


----------



## Jovan

nick: It's fine, we can all relate. 

Sleeve length is good on jacket and shirt, just enough cuff showing. I'd like to see what the trouser break is like. The only big problem I see is that the collar is gapping in back. Nothing a good tailor can't take care of. I think I need the same operation done on one of my suits, in fact.


----------



## LD111134

*Putting the finishing touches on tomorrow's meet-up. Look forward to seeing everyone "IRL".*

"Zed-day" today: Zenga sport coat and tie, Zanella odd trousers...

















I know, matchy-matchy








Another birthday present to myself - Alden burgundy calfskin tassel moccasins...


----------



## David Reeves

Brown 3 piece: Own label Bespoke, Shirt own Label, Brown boots Timothy Everest, Tie Knitted cashmere Douglas Hayward, Hanky by Drakes. Brigg Umbrella. Tie slide as usual Dunhill.

Cat: Buster, yes that is a zoolander style pose.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Rainy day*

Lauren blue jacket
Hampton & sons shirt
BB tie
NM 120 wool trousers
Ferragamo loafers
Cotton light pink PS


----------



## Brownshoe

3/2 debate cracking me up. If utility is what you're looking for, why do you have the bottom button on your jacket? You're not supposed to fasten that one, either.

It's a design quirk, all the more charming for its "uselessnes" in the context of a very "utilitarian" suit.


----------



## choirmaestro

*A little experiment today...*

...I'm still not sure if this works or not. As usual, I'll throw myself on the judgement of the forum.

Jacket & trousers- Nautica
Shirt & socks - Brooks Brothers
Tie - unknown (bought it 12 years ago in Venice, Italy as a sort of souvenir before I knew any better. Can't bring myself to part with it) 
Shoes - a beloved, no-name, well worn pair of penny loafers on their last legs.


----------



## Holdfast

Nice shoes.



David Reeves said:


> Brown 3 piece: Own label Bespoke, Shirt own Label, Brown boots Timothy Everest, Tie Knitted cashmere Douglas Hayward, Hanky by Drakes. Brigg Umbrella. Tie slide as usual Dunhill.


Really digging this vibe. Is the Brigg silver-handled? Beautiful.



choirmaestro said:


> ...I'm still not sure if this works or not. As usual, I'll throw myself on the judgement of the forum.


Funny that you're not sure; I think it's comfortably one of the nicer combos you've posted. Keep it up!

Today's suit is probably the most indulgent in my wardrobe, in terms of the styling choices. Just a bit of fun...


----------



## Jovan

Very John Steed! Beautiful cat too.



Brownshoe said:


> 3/2 debate cracking me up. If utility is what you're looking for, why do you have the bottom button on your jacket? You're not supposed to fasten that one, either.
> 
> It's a design quirk, all the more charming for its "uselessnes" in the context of a very "utilitarian" suit.


Some coats can have the bottom button fastened. JFK's suits had cut away quarters and he never looked like someone who'd mistakenly fasten it. Also see Cary Grant's 3/2 sack in _People Will Talk_. I think it's called a "paddock" cut.

https://www.ivy-style.com/grant-writing.html

Easily one of my favourites from you.


----------



## choirmaestro

Thanks for the kind words. I'm pretty comfortable with colors, but I think it's combining patterns that makes me a little uneasy. Glad to know I'm on the right track.



Holdfast said:


> Funny that you're not sure; I think it's comfortably one of the nicer combos you've posted. Keep it up!


----------



## The Expatriate

Srynerson said:


> I like the colors and an overall good presentation. My only critique would be that the jacket appears to be a bit snug at the button.





WouldaShoulda said:


> I like it, though it's a little tight in the breadbasket.
> 
> A sweater vest can do that sometimes.
> 
> Are you wearing boat shoes again??


As much as I would like to blame the sweater vest, it is quickly becoming apparent to me that I have gained weight between last autumn and now. An unfortunate side effect of being married to a chef, I suppose. 

Anyway, I thought I'd try sitting down today. the sportcoat is made from "Shamel," which is what happens when a sheep and a camel love each other very much (A camel hair/wool blend).


----------



## David Reeves

Yes it is silver holdfast. They do it in gold as well. they take the silver one and gold plate it!


----------



## Mr. Moo

From NYC last week:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Brioni penny loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Galahad

Mr. Moo said:


> From NYC last week:


Only a teenage girl would carry an umbrella like that in England.
Get yourself a decent one. Brigg, Fox or James Smith.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Galahad said:


> Only a teenage girl would carry an umbrella like that in England.
> Get yourself a decent one. Brigg, Fox or James Smith.


Good thing I'm in America and need a small, short travel umbrella for when I travel.


----------



## Srynerson

Mr. Moo said:


> Good thing I'm in America and need a small, short travel umbrella for when I travel.


As a fellow small , collapsible umbrella user, I say preach it, Mr. Moo! :aportnoy:


----------



## Srynerson

Beautiful suit, but I trust you have access to an industrial-grade lint brush.


----------



## Cruiser

Srynerson said:


> As a fellow small , collapsible umbrella user, I say preach it, Mr. Moo! :aportnoy:


I agree. Heck, not only are my umbrellas small and collapsible but some of them have things like "State Farm" and "Allstate" written on them. I've yet to turn down a free umbrella.

Makes me glad I don't live in England if one's manliness is judged by his umbrella, especially since in some circles in this country umbrellas aren't considered overly manly to start with. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan

I could use a nice umbrella like the one Mr. Reeves is carrying. I wouldn't give two smegs if people judged my "manliness" based on that. I'm confident in myself.


----------



## jst

Srynerson said:


> Beautiful suit, but I trust you have access to an industrial-grade lint brush.


+1. 
cat + suit = problem


----------



## jst

Today's suit is probably the most indulgent in my wardrobe, in terms of the styling choices. Just a bit of fun...

[/quote]

You always present a nice attire. But this suit is really a marvel. I like the trouser cut.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

David Reeves said:


> Brown 3 piece: Own label Bespoke, Shirt own Label, Brown boots Timothy Everest, Tie Knitted cashmere Douglas Hayward, Hanky by Drakes. Brigg Umbrella. Tie slide as usual Dunhill.
> 
> Cat: Buster, yes that is a zoolander style pose.


Thumbs up from me, especially for the umbrella!


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> Today's suit is probably the most indulgent in my wardrobe, in terms of the styling choices. Just a bit of fun...


My favourite suit from you by far! Probably follow you in your foot steps and get a similar one...


----------



## choirmaestro

*Overslept this morning...*

...so I'm running around like a chicken with it's head cut off and without a shave to boot. Is it 5:00 yet? 

Quick pick before returning to the daily grind.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Rainy Morning*

Bespoke cotton & cashmere corduroy jacket
BB shirt
Black/red dots knit tie
Lacoste cotton trousers
Church monk strap shoes


----------



## Holdfast

David Reeves said:


> Yes it is silver holdfast. They do it in gold as well. they take the silver one and gold plate it!


Only plated? Cheapskates..... 



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> My favourite suit from you by far! Probably follow you in your foot steps and get a similar one...


Good luck! Hope it works out!

Was role-playing an alcoholic bank manager for most of the afternoon... sadly no opportunity to method-act.


----------



## DocHolliday

Colors are a little off in the pics. Tie has a burgundy ground, and the trou are darker than they look in the pic below.










Nature's broach:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

Navy day yesterday:


----------



## gnatty8

And today,


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Very nice, and . . .*

. . . the coat length and trousers in great balance! A little too much shirt cuff in the latter, but not by much. And the colors are among my favorites. A nicely fitting pair of outfits.

BTW, the shoes look fine with both, but shouldn't you be changing off day-to-day? It gets a little clammy in there, otherwise.


----------



## Peter Benders

I must say. U have a great dressing sense. Ur outfit is just perfect


----------



## rgrossicone

Time has been a precious commodity the past few days...some of the looks as I went back to work:



































Nice day folks...


----------



## gnatty8

choirmaestro said:


> ...I'm still not sure if this works or not. As usual, I'll throw myself on the judgement of the forum.


Since you asked, it can be hard to part with a favorite pair of shoes, but these are really bringing the overall quality of your looks down. What you were wearing here looked good, but the shoes really take it down..

Like this very much!! Beautiful fabric.

Two in a row Holdfast! I might have chosen a different tie, one with the dots, but not the horizontal/vertical lines, but I love this suit/shirt combo.



DocHolliday said:


>


Rare miss doc, this coat is not very flattering..



Blueboy1938 said:


> BTW, the shoes look fine with both, but shouldn't you be changing off day-to-day? It gets a little clammy in there, otherwise.


Traveling and wanted to pack light, so wore shoes for evening leg of journey, put trees in them overnight, and wore them today.. Believe me, I rarely wear the same pair of shoes twice in a month let alone in two days, but I like to travel light, and packing two pairs of shoes for an overnight trip seemed, a little too much..


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Gotcha!*



gnatty8 said:


> Traveling and wanted to pack light, so wore shoes for evening leg of journey, put trees in them overnight, and wore them today.. Believe me, I rarely wear the same pair of shoes twice in a month let alone in two days, but I like to travel light, and packing two pairs of shoes for an overnight trip seemed, a little too much..


Missed that you were traveling. That being the case, it was the practical pair to take with those two outfits. I, too, now _finally_ try to pack light(er), but always include two pairs of daytime shoes by wearing one in transit and packing one.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*WOW!!!!*

That striped shirt with beautiful white collar and that tie are an amazing combination to die for! You are looking good!!!:icon_smile::icon_smile:



rgrossicone said:


> Time has been a precious commodity the past few days...some of the looks as I went back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice day folks...


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Another great outfit...*

There is a casual elegance about all of your outfits which I really love! Keep it up!!!



choirmaestro said:


> ...I'm still not sure if this works or not. As usual, I'll throw myself on the judgement of the forum.
> 
> Jacket & trousers- Nautica
> Shirt & socks - Brooks Brothers
> Tie - unknown (bought it 12 years ago in Venice, Italy as a sort of souvenir before I knew any better. Can't bring myself to part with it)
> Shoes - a beloved, no-name, well worn pair of penny loafers on their last legs.


----------



## IBJanky

Some of my recent looks:

From the other night:

















Then went to the L.A. County Fair:









From last night, with my security guard look 









Then from today 










myke


----------



## thunderw21

Nice, very 1930s Esquire. The proportions are great, though if it were me I would have gone with a shorter vest. Good choice of shoes.

Another great suit from you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Back from a short sojourn in the Boston area, with pix . . .*

First, a couple of pictures of me, dressing to make up for a weekend spent in the woods with nudists . . .



















(The venue for the pictures above was my room in the Taj Boston, formerly the Ritz-Carlton.)

Here are shots from today - the suit, the tie and the cufflinks are new - the suit from the last spate of sales at BB (the first of three that I bought in the space of one week, a BB Fitzgerald), the tie and cufflinks from the Museum of Fine Arts, Boston.

Hope that you like . . .


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> First, a couple of pictures of me, dressing to make up for a weekend spent in the woods with nudists . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The venue for the pictures above was my room in the Taj Boston, formerly the Ritz-Carlton.)
> 
> Here are shots from today - the suit, the tie and the cufflinks are new - the suit from the last spate of sales at BB (the first of three that I bought in the space of one week, a BB Fitzgerald), the tie and cufflinks from the Museum of Fine Arts, Boston.
> 
> Hope that you like . . .


Very nice!


----------



## gman-17

I haven't postes in a while. Yesterday before the Chicago AAAC event.



















Top picture is definitely proof that when you get your shirts made you need a little extra material to make sure the cuff goes over your watch.


----------



## choirmaestro

gnatty8 said:


> Since you asked, it can be hard to part with a favorite pair of shoes, but these are really bringing the overall quality of your looks down. What you were wearing here looked good, but the shoes really take it down..


Yes, I agree. I think it's time for these shoes to take one more trip to the cobbler for new soles (souls ) and heals and then relegate them to weekend wear only. Before I do that, I need to replace them with something. I've been coveting the A&E Grayson, but don't have the wallet for them right now. Anybody have any suggestions of another shoe in the same styling for under $150? :crazy:


----------



## choirmaestro

*Wet, dismal Friday...*

...hope the weather clears up before the National Book Fair in D.C. tomorrow.

At any rate, more casual as usual for a Friday. I'm not disclosing brand names in this post to avoid the inevitable vegetable throwing. I'll just say that this entire outfit (minus the boots on my feet - forgot to include in the picture) cost me under $75 dollars - a really good thing for a musician with a toddler. Even better - I think it looks good! :icon_smile_wink:

Went for a pocket square today just to mix it up a bit. I don't consider myself a pocket square kind of guy, but once in awhile I give it a try.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

choirmaestro said:


> Yes, I agree. I think it's time for these shoes to take one more trip to the cobbler for new soles (souls ) and heals and then relegate them to weekend wear only. Before I do that, I need to replace them with something. I've been coveting the A&E Grayson, but don't have the wallet for them right now. Anybody have any suggestions of another shoe in the same styling for under $150? :crazy:


From the AE Ebay store purchased a few weeks ago...


----------



## wingman

*Echoing the above message, choirmaestro...*

^^
...there are a gazillion shoes you can get on eBay in just about any style, name, and price tag
(including the black longwings in the profile). Living proof here....and it's aging me!! :crazy:


----------



## Jovan

choirmaestro: Nice pocket square. Consider a v-neck.


----------



## Cary Grant

*Six weeks of no rain... it's teasing us today. Fall weather (maybe) by Monday.
-01

-02 -03

-04

-05
*


----------



## choirmaestro

Jovan said:


> choirmaestro: Nice pocket square. Consider a v-neck.


Thanks, Jovan. I don't do v-neck t-shirts because I seem to have skipped a few stages of evolution, and have an unsightly amount of fur that I refuse to take more dramatic action about. I dunno - maybe an ascot? (ummm..or not... ic12337


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

upr_crust said:


> First, a couple of pictures of me, dressing to make up for a weekend spent in the woods with nudists . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The venue for the pictures above was my room in the Taj Boston, formerly the Ritz-Carlton.)
> 
> Here are shots from today - the suit, the tie and the cufflinks are new - the suit from the last spate of sales at BB (the first of three that I bought in the space of one week, a BB Fitzgerald), the tie and cufflinks from the Museum of Fine Arts, Boston.
> 
> Hope that you like . . .


Your wardrobe is amazing, congratulations you are an elegant gentleman


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

*Plain trip attire*

Ferragamo wool blazer
Polo shirt
Corneliani tie
Polo jeans
Polaris shoes
See you next thursday


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> And today


Nice, esp. the jacket/tie.



rgrossicone said:


>


I dig this. Hope you're getting _some _sleep!



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P10008281.jpg


Very nice!



gman-17 said:


> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u145/glcg/IMG_03371.jpg


I like the colour combo. Consider a higher collar on the shirt and a lower buttoning point on the jacket.

Nice pic, and jacket!

Hands in pockets make pleated trousers look massive! They drape quite nicely at other times, honest! :laugh:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Aha!*

Nice sport coat with working sleeve buttons. I know that because you've "conveniently" left two undone to be sure we wouldn't miss that:icon_smile_wink:

Not too sure, though, about one shirt cuff being folded back and the other not. I'll have to ponder that a bit more.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Nice pic, and jacket!


Like ^^^ too!


----------



## LD111134

gman-17 said:


> I haven't postes in a while. Yesterday before the Chicago AAAC event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top picture is definitely proof that when you get your shirts made you need a little extra material to make sure the cuff goes over your watch.


You looked splendid, Gerard!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> Nice sport coat with working sleeve buttons. I know that because you've "conveniently" left two undone to be sure we wouldn't miss that:icon_smile_wink:


I figured you'd have something to say about that! I figure if you like the look go for it, it you don't, avoid it, but don't condemn a decision to either fasten or unfasten surgeon cuff buttons... I'm not saying that you did "condemn" it, but I'm sure I can surmise at least an inkling of your opinion. Different strokes, ya know? I often leave a cuff button undone... I do not however, know what I would do on a 2-button cuff. Maybe just one on one sleeve.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Ah . . .*



mysharona said:


> I figured you'd have something to say about that! I figure if you like the look go for it, it you don't, avoid it, but don't condemn a decision to either fasten or unfasten surgeon cuff buttons... I'm not saying that you did "condemn" it, but I'm sure I can surmise at least an inkling of your opinion. Different strokes, ya know? I often leave a cuff button undone... I do not however, know what I would do on a 2-button cuff. Maybe just one on one sleeve.


. . . but you might guess wrong. I blatantly left open two of the "working" buttons that I shelled out to put onto a dinner jacket once, mainly to get the reactions. The only one I got was, "Button up your sleeve!":icon_smile_big:

So, I wouldn't condemn anyone for doing that, myself. My main grief over "working" sleeve buttons is taking the position that they are the _sine qua non_, and then forbidding their actual use. Unless, of course, one really is a surgeon performing an emergency appendectomy with a Swiss Army knife


----------



## gnatty8

Swell sportcoat Holdfast, let's see if I can stack up:


----------



## upr_crust

*New suit from BB #2 - a grey herringbone stripe Regent . . .*

. . . as it happens, I bought one from each line - a Fitzgerald, a Regent, and a Golden Fleece (which I assume is a Madison cut).

The Golden Fleece is a three-piece, and I'll wear that as soon as it cools off a bit in NYC (though I could have used a waistcoat for insulation as soon as the sun went down this evening).

For your possible entertainment, then . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*You do excellent retro styling, Holdfast . . . .*

. . . though I don't know if I could pull off that suit in that fabric as a suit for work - my colleagues think that I'm weird enough as it is, that I can wear a tie and be comfortable at the same time.



Holdfast said:


> Today's suit is probably the most indulgent in my wardrobe, in terms of the styling choices. Just a bit of fun...


----------



## upr_crust

*Way excellent, G - love the Burberry tie with the suit . . .*

. . . a combination that I might not have thought of myself - oh, well, there's always something to learn . . . .



gman-17 said:


> I haven't postes in a while. Yesterday before the Chicago AAAC event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top picture is definitely proof that when you get your shirts made you need a little extra material to make sure the cuff goes over your watch.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . a combination that I might not have thought of myself - oh, well, there's always something to learn . . . .


Well, I am nothing if not a risk taker. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## fruityoaty

You have a gift, sir. Especially with blue hues.


----------



## Whit Black

upr_crust said:


> First, a couple of pictures of me, dressing to make up for a weekend spent in the woods with nudists . . .


 Nudists? On *my* forum? (Kidding. You look fantastic. May I ask who made the suit?)


----------



## upr_crust

*The suit in question is a Brooks Brothers Regent cut*

. . . three piece, which I bought on sale a year ago last December, I think - it was a standard model, off-the-rack, which just happened to suit my sensibilities (and my budget - two suits for $998, as I remember).



Whit Black said:


> Nudists? On *my* forum? (Kidding. You look fantastic. May I ask who made the suit?)


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> I wouldn't condemn anyone for doing that, myself. My main grief over "working" sleeve buttons is taking the position that they are the _sine qua non_, and then forbidding their actual use. Unless, of course, *one really is a surgeon performing an emergency appendectomy with a Swiss Army knife*


In which case anyone on this forum would take their jacket off first!:icon_smile_big:
I hope my tone didn't sound harsh; I was smiling when I wrote it.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: Palm Beach
Shirt: BB
Tie: Merona (retied for length after reviewing pics)
Tie Bar: Dunhill
PS: from Belk's, probably distributed by Randa
Belt: Trafalgar
Jeans: GAP
plain navy socks: Nautica
Vintage Bostonian wingtips
Watch: Duboule


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
DG shirt
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Casual day running some errands...


























in case you couldn't see it all over my face, I'm EXHAUSTED!


----------



## Diggy18

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/thistoo.jpg/


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Nice pocket square...*

I think the pocket square looks great with the outfit and, I was actually thinking that an ascot would be a great addition! 
But then, I love the look of an ascot!



choirmaestro said:


> Thanks, Jovan. I don't do v-neck t-shirts because I seem to have skipped a few stages of evolution, and have an unsightly amount of fur that I refuse to take more dramatic action about. I dunno - maybe an ascot? (ummm..or not... ic12337


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_7731.jpg
> 
> ... in case you couldn't see it all over my face, I'm EXHAUSTED!


Well, you're not letting it show in your clothes; really strong outfit. What material is the shirt? Chambray?



Diggy18;995326[/QUOTE said:


> Fun tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Well, you're not letting it show in your clothes; really strong outfit. What material is the shirt? Chambray?


Thanks Hold...yes, its chambray...JCrew.


----------



## Holdfast

^ Nice.


----------



## mysharona

Okay, jacket's been recently worn... I'm waiting on more of my Fall/winter wardrobe to come back from the tailor's.
Jacket is Allyn St. George
Shirt is Geoffrey Beene
Tie is vintage Lanvin
PS by Ferragamo
Tie bar by Dunhill
Belt from BB
Trousers by BB
Socks by Gold Toe
Shoes by AE
Watch by Omega


----------



## AlanC

VS Tropicaire fedora
Harrison James by Isaia suit
Guy Rover shirt
Breuer tie
PRL belt
Pantherella socks
Cheaney semi-brogues


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Gucci tie
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Srynerson

AlanC said:


>


I usually like your hats, AlanC, but this one seems too big for your head. I feel like you're top heavy. Excellent look otherwise!


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket: Southwick
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
Tie: Oscar de la Renta
PS: Hav-a-Hank
Belt: J. Crew
Pants: Bertucci
Socks: T. Harris London
Shoes: Ralph Lauren
Watch: Ebel


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday Outfit*

I have not posted in a couple of months. My girlfriend has had by camera and I just got it back. Although I must say that I have been observing and getting inspiration.


----------



## LilacCords

Afternoon Gents,

Jacket - 11oz Navy blazer - own label
Shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - Ralph Lauren
Trousers - vintage Ralph Lauren (Used to be red now a great pink colour)
Shoes - Superga dimpled loafers (Rome)
PS - Neiman Marcus
Glasses - Calvin Klein


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Tie: Oscar de la Renta





LilacCords said:


> Tie - Ralph Lauren


Two great ties.


----------



## LilacCords

*Nice combo Robert.*

*Below picture from CM, The PS imo lifts this outfit from being drab into something far better.*













*Great look Cary*


----------



## welldressedfellow

Nice! One observation (not a criticism because it happens to me too) but your tie could use a dimple.



dchandler2 said:


> I have not posted in a couple of months. My girlfriend has had by camera and I just got it back. Although I must say that I have been observing and getting inspiration.


----------



## LilacCords

Holdfast said:


> Two great ties.
> 
> *Cheers Holdfast, loved your houndstooth 3 pc from the other day btw.*


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Now that's . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . insouciance, indeed:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . insouciance, indeed:icon_smile_big:


Why thank you! I'm fooling myself into believing I have nothing to be troubled or concerned about!


----------



## rgrossicone

Nice Spezz MS...

What the hell do I have to atone for? Yom Kippur dinner in Jersey...my non-practicing Catholic self is just _thrilled_ about piling 2 kids into a car and driving an hour each way.

Did I choose the right blazer? I took photos of two, the first my Hickey which I wore on Saturday, and the second, an APC I've never worn and am considering posting on the Sales Forum as I feel its too big and don't want to pay for alterations.










and the APC...




























Whaddya think?


----------



## LilacCords

and the APC...










*I think you're right Robert - sell it or give it to charity, sometimes a jacket isn't worth throwing money at - I know from painful experience - spent £150 on alterations on a suit once, still hated it afterwards!!!*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Columbo pant
KS belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Michael cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


> *I think you're right Robert - sell it or give it to charity, sometimes a jacket isn't worth throwing money at - I know from painful experience - spent £150 on alterations on a suit once, still hated it afterwards!!!*


Yea, if I can't sell it I may just keep ot for the buttons o be used on another...they're cool.


----------



## upr_crust

*Late posting, from this morning's photo session . . .*

One of the more pleasant aspects of my morning photo sessions is their venue - I have become quite a fan of Battery Park early in the day.

Hope that these meet with some level of approval . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


It's smashing as usual!!

That tie works, however, I've seen your collection.

It may be good enough for the likes of us, but is it good enough for YOU??


----------



## upr_crust

*Sometimes, less is more . . .*

. . . and sometimes, my imagination fails me.

As I was working with two stripes, I didn't think that I wanted to juggle another pattern, and I knew that, as simple as it was, that yesterday's tie worked with both suit and shirt. I simply didn't strain my brain to come up with a more "creative" combination (though, now that I think of it, there's a red Ferragamo that would have worked as well, and added a little more pizzaz to the ensemble . . .).

Oh, well, that's what tomorrows are for . . .



WouldaShoulda said:


> It's smashing as usual!!
> 
> That tie works, however, I've seen your collection.
> 
> It may be good enough for the likes of us, but is it good enough for YOU??


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan C and Upr. I'm trying to get bold enough to wear a striped shirt with a patterned (not striped) coat and you guys have both given me great ideas!


----------



## mysharona

Suit and cufflinks: Paul Smith
Shirt: Astor & Black
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie Bar: Dunhill
PS: T. Harris London
Belt: (not shown) Hermes
Socks: Old Navy
Watch: Longines
Shoes: AE (to be shined today!)


----------



## Wall

Upr- you look the consummate professional
MS- Love the details on that suit jacket!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> One of the more pleasant aspects of my morning photo sessions is their venue - I have become quite a fan of Battery Park early in the day.


You're lucky to be able to take some snaps in natural light regularly. I had a rare chance to do this today myself. Weather turned warmer than the early morning promised, too:

Can't quite believe it's nearly October...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
testoni tassel loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*DB Suit finally altered...*

DB Today, BR Monogram (as featured a few months ago in GQ). Apparently as best I can tell, its fully canvassed.


----------



## dchandler2

I agree with your observation. Creating a dimple in a half windsor knot is something that I have not yet mastered.



welldressedfellow said:


> Nice! One observation (not a criticism because it happens to me too) but your tie could use a dimple.


----------



## amplifiedheat

Pleasing combo. That pocket does look lonely, though...


----------



## upr_crust

*Yesterday's attire today - at least it's . . .*

. . . early in the AM . . .

Forgive the late posting - tomorrow's will be late as well . . .


----------



## jst

upr_crust said:


> . . . early in the AM . . .
> 
> Forgive the late posting - tomorrow's will be late as well . . .


The suit is very nice as well as the shirt. But the combination seems to me too sophisticated. Do you want it like this?


----------



## Jovan

You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## jst

Jovan said:


> You say that as if it's a bad thing.


No, I don't mean it is a bad thing. I know author is the sartorial expert.

What I want to ask is if he really intended put shirt+suit+tie together in order to have rather complicated overall impression. (to me of course). Sometimes I am in a hurry and have not enough time to think about the combination. If this is not a case like this, I have to think it over once more.

Anyway gold colored tie means for me rather "holiday like look". Why with stripped suit and shirt?


----------



## LilacCords

Diggy18 said:


> *Sorry Diggy, this seems a little dull to me, perhaps a white PS could add a little something to it?*
> 
> 
> *I like the overall look Holdfast - PS is one of my favourites of yours.*


*Robert - the DB fits you very, very well, I'm not a fan of the shirt tie combination however - strikes me as it's trying to be a little too clever.... something which some of my outfits from time to time also have against them *


----------



## jst

LilacCords said:


> *Robert - the DB fits you very, very well, I'm not a fan of the shirt tie combination however - strikes me as it's trying to be a little too clever.... something which some of my outfits from time to time also have against them *


Very nice DB suit. Perfect fit. Congratulations.


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm glad that people like the fit of yesterday's suit . . .*

. . . I am a bit surprised at the reaction of the shirt/tie/brace combination.

Yesterday's shirt is a very colourful multi-stripe, but in the basic two colours of blue and yellow, hence the solid yellow tie, the yellow braces, and the yellow PS. I had thought the combination perhaps a bit loud and flashy, but not necessarily over complicated in combination with the suit (that particular sense of the adjective "sophisticated"), but, to each his own - the colours made me happy to look at, and they certainly were an eyeful.

Today's attire is more restrained - evidence of this will appear here later today (though likely much later - I've a very busy day ahead of me, into the evening, after a LONG evening last night).

Insofar as the fit of the suit, considering that I had the suit re-fitted only recently (the suit is 16 years old at this point), I am glad that my tailor's efforts are as well received as they seem to be.

Ah, well, difference of opinion makes these fora interesting . . .


----------



## gman-17

jst said:


> The suit is very nice as well as the shirt. But the combination seems to me too sophisticated. Do you want it like this?


"Too sophisticated" - please accuse me of such crimes!


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Palm Beach jacket (the spot by the lapel buttonhole and below the waist is water... 
gone now:icon_smile_wink
BB buttondown shirt
Old Navy Jolly Roger tie
Raffi cashmere sweater
PS from Belk's (see below photo for detail w/o flash)
Gap jeans (the flash distorted the wash: they are much darker than picture allows. See below photo w/o flash)
Old Navy socks
Ralph Lauren shoes
Ebel watch
J. Crew belt, not shown

I am very excited as more of my Fall/Winter jackets will be ready at my tailor's tomorrow. Ready to kick my rotation in the seat of the trousers!


----------



## Holdfast

Got some new bespoke shirts yesterday courtesy of Rayner & Sturges/Sartorial Executive so getting to create a few new combos using them over the coming days. Today's is a little "matchy" but still fun I think:


----------



## DocHolliday

I am terrible at taking pictures, and I am colorblind, so the color may be off. The coat's a burgundy/wine color.




























These boots are breaking in great:


----------



## choirmaestro

DocHolliday said:


> .


My goodness, I LOVE this jacket! Normally I think the green and burgundy jackets are a little old-manish - but this is just gorgeous!


----------



## David Reeves

I cut off this picture because I looked too ridiculous.

Own label shirt and trousers, Grey wool tie Douglas Hayward, boots Timothy Everest and Cardigan is Penguin. The trousers are Charcoal not black by the way.


----------



## Cary Grant

*It is hopeless for the occasional visitor to try to keep up with Chicago-she outgrows his prophecies faster than he can make them. She is always a novelty; for she is never the Chicago you saw when you passed through the last time. 
Mark Twain "Life On The Mississippi," 1883
-01

-02 jacket = bbgf mtm - trou = corbin mtm flannel

-03a scarf = New & Lingwood

-03b tie = venanzi via despos - ps = seaward and stearn

-04 (SF-approved 2") shuhe = martegani - hose = paul smith

-05

-06

Your machinery is beautiful. Your society people have apologized to me for the envious ridicule with which your newspapers have referred to me. Your newspapers are comic but never amusing. Your Water Tower is a castellated monstrosity with pepperboxes stuck all over it. I am amazed that any people could so abuse Gothic art and make a structure not like a water tower but like a tower of a medieval castle. It should be torn down. It is a shame to spend so much money on buildings with such an unsatisfactory result. Your city looks positively dreary. 
Oscar Wilde, February 13, 1882*


----------



## rgrossicone

Still a bit short for most of you guys, but it was lengthened by an inch. Also evidence of the sinusitis which has thankfully not evolved into a serious infection and some cooler temps, the cotton/linen scarf, which stayed on most of the day while I taught Reconstruction through the film, _Gone With the Wind_.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> *It is hopeless for the occasional visitor to try to keep up with Chicago-she outgrows his prophecies faster than he can make them. She is always a novelty; for she is never the Chicago you saw when you passed through the last time. *
> _*Mark Twain "Life On The Mississippi," 1883*_
> *-01*
> 
> *-02 jacket = bbgf mtm - trou = corbin mtm flannel*
> 
> *-03a scarf = New & Lingwood*
> 
> *-03b tie = venanzi via despos - ps = seaward and stearn*
> 
> *-04 (SF-approved 2") shuhe = martegani - hose = paul smith*
> 
> *-05*
> 
> *-06*
> 
> *Your machinery is beautiful. Your society people have apologized to me for the envious ridicule with which your newspapers have referred to me. Your newspapers are comic but never amusing. Your Water Tower is a castellated monstrosity with pepperboxes stuck all over it. I am amazed that any people could so abuse Gothic art and make a structure not like a water tower but like a tower of a medieval castle. It should be torn down. It is a shame to spend so much money on buildings with such an unsatisfactory result. Your city looks positively dreary. *
> _*Oscar Wilde, February 13, 1882*_


Very cool, C. Props for a fun montage - love the tie/PS combo.

Traveling mercies for your trip back to Minnesota.


----------



## LD111134

DocHolliday said:


> I am terrible at taking pictures, and I am colorblind, so the color may be off. The coat's a burgundy/wine color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These boots are breaking in great:


Deets on the very fine jacket and shoes, Doc.


----------



## Diggy18

amplifiedheat said:


> Pleasing combo. That pocket does look lonely, though...





LilacCords said:


> *Sorry Diggy, this seems a little dull to me, perhaps a white PS could add a little something to it?*


:icon_smile: Peer pressure.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
NM pocket-square
NM belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Very cool, C. Props for a fun montage - love the tie/PS combo.
> 
> Traveling mercies for your trip back to Minnesota.


Thanks Lou!

A tip- visit Despos for some great tie deals.


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire - perhaps less sophisticated . . .*

. . . at least in the sense of "overly complicated".





































The tie is vintage Hermes - something that I found in the closet, and decided to try out.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Still a bit short for most of you guys, but it was lengthened by an inch. Also evidence of the sinusitis which has thankfully not evolved into a serious infection and some cooler temps, the cotton/linen scarf, which stayed on most of the day while I taught Reconstruction through the film, _Gone With the Wind_.


Well Prof., I think you are looking good. I like the jacket--maybe a touch short for some here, but I don't believe you really care.


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


I think the jacket looks fine and the colors work great, but unless you're auditioning for an appearance on The Sartorialist's blog, I'd recommend a longer scarf or switching to a turtleneck.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I agree with Synerson's analysis...also great use of color and pattern coordination. However, the scarf...it's gotta go!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I'd simply suggest . . .*



Srynerson said:


> I think the jacket looks fine and the colors work great, but unless you're auditioning for an appearance on The Sartorialist's blog, I'd recommend a longer scarf or switching to a turtleneck.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I agree with Synerson's analysis...also great use of color and pattern coordination. However, the scarf...it's gotta go!


. . . using a different tying strategy. The loop-pull through uses much more of the scarf's length, as it has to go around the neck twice. The scarf looks fine with this combo, IMO. It's just too short to accommodate that manner of tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . using a different tying strategy. The loop-pull through uses much more of the scarf's length, as it has to go around the neck twice. The scarf looks fine with this combo, IMO. It's just too short to accommodate that manner of tie.


Thanks guys...the scarf is so long I actually had to double the loop pull, but really its one of the only scarf I had here in the apt in these dog days of Sept...my winter scarf collection is all in storage with my winter hats and coats....time to get some of those out!


----------



## DocHolliday

LD111134 said:


> Deets on the very fine jacket and shoes, Doc.


Coat's a Kiton and the shoes are EG for PL. Shirt is J. Crew.


----------



## Holdfast

DocHolliday said:


>


Really smashing Doc!

Got a couple of nice comments from folks at work today re: today's choices.


----------



## LD111134

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I really enjoy the interplay between the sport coat's plaid and the tie's mauve (?) colo(u)ration.


----------



## DCLawyer68

*Going all out...*

Added the vest and some orange in honor of what felt like the first day of fall in our nation's capital.


----------



## LD111134

^^^^^^^^^^
Is that a shawl collar waistcoat? Single or double breasted? Looks great!


----------



## DCLawyer68

LD111134 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Is that a shawl collar waistcoat? Single or double breasted? Looks great!


Actually a db with a peak lapel (I'll try to post one of the vest alone). Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DCLawyer68

Here's the vest although you can't see the 6x2 button scheme at the bottom:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Please excuse the crooked tie...similar jacket coloring to Doc's, although a very different fit. Pants are Houndstooth plaid and the boots are Trickers. Thrat feeling a bit better and I even managed to get in 7.25 miles later today...so overall feeling better, and the scarf should be gone tomorrow.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Really smashing Doc!
> 
> Got a couple of nice comments from folks at work today re: today's choices.


Holdfast you have broken out the flannels, so did I. It is cold here as well--summer is over. :icon_pale: Excellent as always. Very inspirational.


----------



## upr_crust

*New suit, new shirt, new shoes, "vintage" tie . . .*

The last of my new suits from the sales this season at BB, along with a new shirt (white is not a shirt colour that I buy naturally, so I thought that I should acquire one), and new AE Sevens, a folly from my recent trip to Boston.

The tie is "vintage" (i.e. early '90s) Ferragamo.

Hope that you all approve. It was cool enough in NYC for me to want a little extra insulation, hence the hat.


----------



## upr_crust

*I am not at all surprised at the compliments . . .*

. . . let me add mine to the ever-lengthening list - great jacket/shirt/tie/PS combo.



Holdfast said:


> Got a couple of nice comments from folks at work today re: today's choices.


----------



## Mannix

Haven't posted in a while so here ya guys go:










Nothing special, but this is one of my favorite(and warmest) sweaters lol


----------



## Jovan

I now await an influx of posts claiming the cardigan is "too long." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> I now await an influx of posts claiming the cardigan is "too long." :icon_smile_big:


I feel I can pull it off...I'm 6'1"


----------



## Jovan

Indeed you can. I think long cardigans are delightfully '50s looking anyway.


----------



## fat paul

Holdfast, every time that I think that I dont need another sportcoat you prove me wrong. That coat is fantastic.
fat paul


----------



## The Expatriate

re: DocHolliday 9/30/09

Awesome.

re: Cary Grant 9/30/09

I don't know why, but scarves without overcoats just bother me. Other than my aesthetic idiosyncrasy, I must say I love the rest of the outfit.

Wednesday:









Thursday:


----------



## IBJanky

Ok, take it easy guys... my friend came over and I literally had to throw something on in 5 minutes. Tried something new and playful...

NOTE: My friend is pretty tall and doesn't bend down when he takes pictures. They usually turn out terrible and the angles turn out pretty weird... like this one:










That's the last time I'm asking him to take pics :lol:

Some deets:
































myke


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Hope that you all approve. It was cool enough in NYC for me to want a little extra insulation, hence the hat.


I dig the whole thing including the hat!!

It looks as though it may blow off however. Can it come down further on your head a bit??

Not Sam Spade over the eye, just a little lower.


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> The last of my new suits from the sales this season at BB, along with a new shirt (white is not a shirt colour that I buy naturally, so I thought that I should acquire one), and new AE Sevens, a folly from my recent trip to Boston.
> 
> The tie is "vintage" (i.e. early '90s) Ferragamo.
> 
> Hope that you all approve. It was cool enough in NYC for me to want a little extra insulation, hence the hat.


I bought (what I think is) the same suit (a Madison) in grey glen plaid at the Warehouse Sale. It' s great, and you look very fine indeed. What about the AE Sevens? Do you not like the shape of the toe box?


----------



## upr_crust

*The folly was not sartorial, but fiscal . . .*

Yesterday's suit was a Golden Fleece, and although it photographed rather greyly, it is actually blue, bringing my collection of 3-piece suits to six- two brown, two grey, and two blue. (As for your Madison grey glen plaid, that is one of the two grey 3-pieces that I own, I believe).

As for the AE's, as the title of this posting indicates, the folly was fiscal - for someone with as many pairs of shoes as I own, to justify (to myself, at least) the expediture of $395 plus sales tax (granted, much lower in the Commonwealth of MA than in NY) is something I can only do on aesthetic grounds (yes, I am most pleased with the shape of the toe box - that's why I committed the fiscal folly).



LD111134 said:


> I bought (what I think is) the same suit (a Madison) in grey glen plaid at the Warehouse Sale. It' s great, and you look very fine indeed. What about the AE Sevens? Do you not like the shape of the toe box?


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> The last of my new suits from the sales this season at BB, along with a new shirt (white is not a shirt colour that I buy naturally, so I thought that I should acquire one), and new AE Sevens, a folly from my recent trip to Boston.
> 
> The tie is "vintage" (i.e. early '90s) Ferragamo.
> 
> Hope that you all approve. It was cool enough in NYC for me to want a little extra insulation, hence the hat.


Though a fan of AE, I have never been all that intrigued by the Seven--until I see your pictures. Excellent. Hat and suit are a great pick.


----------



## mysharona

*Upper*: I adore those shoes.

Today:
cashmere jacket by Corbin
Shirt by Dockers premium
Tie by J.S. Blank, Dunhill tie bar
Trousers by Loro Piana
Belt by Trafalgar
Socks by Gold Toe
AE shoes
Ebel watch


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_7773.jpg


This is pretty cool, R.



gman-17 said:


> Holdfast you have broken out the flannels, so did I. It is cold here as well--summer is over. :icon_pale: Excellent as always. Very inspirational.





upr_crust said:


> . . . let me add mine to the ever-lengthening list - great jacket/shirt/tie/PS combo.





fat paul said:


> Holdfast, every time that I think that I dont need another sportcoat you prove me wrong. That coat is fantastic.
> fat paul


Thanks guys.



upr_crust said:


> Hope that you all approve. It was cool enough in NYC for me to want a little extra insulation, hence the hat.


The hat really suits you.



DocHolliday said:


>


Barnstorming. :aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*Sharona, noting your preferences from your postings . . .*

. . . it is hardly surprising that you like a pair of brown wingtip bluchers, but thank you very much for the compliment. So far, the shoes are as comfortable as they are attractive, and they were the only style of AE Sevens that was ever of interest to me.



mysharona said:


> *Upper*: I adore those shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Gman . . .*

. . . the shoes actually looked better after a day's wear than they did when I first put them on - their looks grew on me.

Glad that you approve of the hat and the suit as well.



gman-17 said:


> Though a fan of AE, I have never been all that intrigued by the Seven--until I see your pictures. Excellent. Hat and suit are a great pick.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

DocHolliday said:


>


This is one of my favourite looks for some time on here.


----------



## choirmaestro

DocHolliday said:


>


Simply inspirational. I bow to your wisdom.


----------



## Dingo McPhee

DocHolliday said:


>


Yes, yes, yes, good lord yes! I am printing this for later reference. Ten thumbs up!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

A tree DOES grow in Brooklyn...and its even found a patch of grass!


----------



## upr_crust

*The last hurrah for a summer-y suit . . .*

and the coral pink tie that goes with it.

Practicing the art of wearing what next needs to see the dry cleaner, I end my sartorial week . . .


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> and the coral pink tie that goes with it.
> 
> Practicing the art of wearing what next needs to see the dry cleaner, I end my sartorial week . . .


I always enjoy your shoes and the glenplaid is perfect. What make are the shoes? BB Peals?


----------



## upr_crust

*Again, G, you are right on the money . . .*

. . . today's loafers were part of the mother lode of BB Peals at 50% off during this last season (and at that price, I was happy to take them off of BB's hands . . . .).



gman-17 said:


> I always enjoy your shoes and the glenplaid is perfect. What make are the shoes? BB Peals?


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*



thunderw21 said:


>


. . . maybe if they'd tried a little harder to match the pockets


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Jacket by Milton's Clothing Cupboard
Shirt by Nautica
Tie by Merona
Tie bar by Dunhill
Belt by Hermes
Trousers by Kuppenheimer
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes by Loake
Watch by Rolex


----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


>


I generally enjoy your outfits and admire your ability pull off retro style with flair, but there are some bridges that are a bit too far....


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


>


Hmmmm.... I wonder what that chain is there for....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## video2

DocHolliday said:


>


We have Dirty Harry here


----------



## Srynerson

mysharona said:


> Hmmmm.... I wonder what that chain is there for....:icon_smile_wink:


Don't worry, they also have the tree under video surveillance per the sign on the upper right. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

Srynerson said:


> Don't worry, they also have the tree under video surveillance per the sign on the upper right. :icon_smile_big:


yeah... I saw that too. The picture oozes hillarity if you think about it.


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> yeah... I saw that too. The picture oozes hillarity if you think about it.


Actually the tree and the camera sign (there is no camera, just the idle threat of one) is to keep dogs off the grass to enable those of us to are only photogenic whilst in the presence of horticulture, to have our pictures taken and posted on online men's style forums, without ruining our shoes (or boots) on dog excrement...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket square
Kiton shirt
NC cufflinks
MB pant
CF belt
PS socks
Prada penny loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## thunderw21

Srynerson said:


> I generally enjoy your outfits and admire your ability pull off retro style with flair, but there are some bridges that are a bit too far....


Naw, this is a classic plaid short jacket. Bread and butter of the Golden Era. Was stylish back then and still is today, in a casual masculine way. For the guy who wants to say "I'm off work and ready for a fun time", sort of like those pink/red trousers so many on here wear during the summer months.


----------



## rgrossicone

*A Longie, but Goodie*

Very long day started with my neighborhood's Annual Ragamuffin Parade...its a costume parade for kids all the way down 3rd Ave. Marched with my school, my costume? I'm an exhausted father of two.










Then a long subway ride to MSG for opening night and a Rangers victory.

























and a shot from our seats, where the real fans sit!









I know not the most elegant, but for a parade and a hockey game, not bad....its all about context.


----------



## Holdfast

Looks you're having fun.




Me, having to go out to do an emergency assessment on a Sunday afternoon:


----------



## CuffDaddy

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, I almost never comment in this thread, but that outfit is pure genius! Two stripes, a guncheck, a paisley, a waistcoat, some sort of melange in the trousers, and semi-brouges... yet _nothing_ is fighting. Perfect 7-part harmony! I wish there was an emoticon signifying a snappy salute.


----------



## thunderw21

Late '30s "Fashion Park" flannel suit.


----------



## pichao

*Quite stylish!*



DocHolliday said:


>


I really like your outfit!


----------



## mysharona

Today, if I look a little cross, it's because I just had to drop $150 on a new stroller because my wife insisted that the one we already had didn't survive our first child sufficiently enough to be reused. "Now," she insisted, "this one looks like crap and is falling apart." You should have seen what happened when I told her I couldn't tell.
Justice, however, was served when I bought the jogger model that I always wanted with our first. Ha!

Anyway... clothes.
Jacket: Palm Beach
Shirt and tie: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: Daniel Cremieux
Belt: Hermes
Trousers: uhhh... Express, maybe? I forget.
Socks: T. Harris London
Shoes: J&M (Italy)
Watch: Ebel


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. by James Lock & Co. vintage fedora
Paul Stuart suit
Zegna Napoli XXX shirt
Luciano Barbera tie
Trafalgar LE Bulls & Bears braces
Dunhill square
vintage snap links
Carolina Artisans (RIP) socks
AE Fifth Avenues


----------



## gnatty8

That looks great Alan, I love that shirt and tie. Hat looks good too, and I am not even a hat guy..


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
MD belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> Justice, however, was served when I bought the jogger model that I always wanted with our first. Ha!


We're such suckers...even when we clearly lose, we try and find something to make it like we've won...I do the same...ic12337:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*No, it's for the guy who wants to say . . .*



thunderw21 said:


> Naw, this is a classic plaid short jacket. Bread and butter of the Golden Era. Was stylish back then and still is today, in a casual masculine way. For the guy who wants to say "I'm off work and ready for a fun time", sort of like those pink/red trousers so many on here wear during the summer months.





Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . maybe if they'd tried a little harder to match the pockets





Srynerson said:


> I generally enjoy your outfits and admire your ability pull off retro style with flair, but there are some bridges that are a bit too far....


. . . "I really don't care how much I make your eyes hurt"


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21: I actually sort of agree, though I wouldn't say in such a snarky way.  The plaid short jacket as a style doesn't bother me, it's just that particular plaid.


----------



## Jovan

By the way, I love the double breasted suit. At the same time, I question the period's use of waistcoats under a double breasted jacket when it's almost completely hidden.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Really like that suit!*



thunderw21 said:


>


It has a "timeless" elegance, and it fits you nicely, too.



mysharona said:


> You should have seen what happened when I told her I couldn't tell.
> Justice, however, was served when I bought the jogger model that I always wanted with our first. Ha!]


My guess is that women, more so perhaps than men, look upon baby accoutrements as accessories. Fathers see the kid as the accessory:icon_smile_big:


----------



## phyrpowr

JAB blazer
"no name", but very well made, grey flannel slacks
WH Belk blue OCBD
Tabasco tie
Crockett & Jones captoes

retail probably about $1200, all bought on sale or at thrift shop, total about $100...I'm so pleased!


----------



## amplifiedheat

thunderw21 said:


>


Nipped waist+full-thigh/narrow-calf trousers=


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Sport coat by Milton's clothing cupboard
Shirt by Forsyth of Canada
Tie by Countess Mara
PS from Belk's
Belt by CK
Trousers by Loro Piana
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes by Ralph Lauren
Watch by Ebel


----------



## DCLawyer68

First, an apology for the poor lighting. I'll try to step away from the light next time.

Brown plaid sportcoat
Light blue pintpoint and linen pocket square 
Paisley bow tie

Also with medium gray flannel pants and black monk straps


----------



## DCLawyer68

mysharona said:


> Today:
> Sport coat by Milton's clothing cupboard
> Shirt by Forsyth of Canada
> Tie by Countess Mara
> PS from Belk's
> Belt by CK
> Trousers by Loro Piana
> Socks by Old Navy
> Shoes by Ralph Lauren
> Watch by Ebel


Really like that sport coat - very sharp; great tie and square to boot.


----------



## LD111134

AlanC said:


>


Alan, does the shirt have single barrel cuffs (akin to a formal shirt)? I like the entire look - the Fifth Avenues provide a nice finishishing touch.


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, they do have single cuffs. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mysharona

DCLawyer68 said:


> Really like that sport coat - very sharp; great tie and square to boot.


Thank you sir! You're looking smashing as well. _NICE _bowtie.


----------



## Cary Grant

cold, rainy, schlumpy Monday. snow in the forecast this coming weekend. lain: 
-01

-02

-03: A highland cow; just because


----------



## Holdfast

Overcast morning = even worse lighting than usual... did my best with a little post-processing but still bad. A sure sign of colder weather ahead.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> cold, rainy, schlumpy Monday. snow in the forecast this coming weekend. lain:
> -01
> 
> -02
> 
> -03: A highland cow; just because


Love the Ascot, C. Great countrified look.

H told me that if I ever try to rock the ascot or cravat I'll be rockin' it alone. LOL.


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Love the Ascot, C. Great countrified look.
> 
> H told me that if I ever try to rock the ascot or cravat I'll be rockin' it alone. LOL.


lolz...

so... I spent the night Friday sleeping on a bench at O'Hare... :crazy:


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> lolz...
> 
> so... I spent the night Friday sleeping on a bench at O'Hare... :crazy:


OMG! Well, I hope your meetings were successful so that it was worth it!


----------



## nick.mccann

rgrossicone said:


> A tree DOES grow in Brooklyn...and its even found a patch of grass!


You're the only other person I've seen who rolls up their jeans up like me. A group of co-workers laughed at me last week for doing it. I started to wonder if I was the only one.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Borrelli shirt
Prada pant
Bloomingdales belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Something different (perhaps not better) . . .*

. . . but different for me, at least.

Indulge me, it's Monday . . .





































Forgive the interior shots - I had too much to schlepp this morning to do my photography in Battery Park. I should revert to type tomorrow . . .


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Could that just be . . .*

. . . the Countess Mara logo peeking out on that stray tie end?

Quite a nice combination, despite the rogue tie


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


*GASP* You're... you're... wearing a lighter tie with a darker shirt! Some people around here will be getting the vapors! 

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=98437


----------



## sowilson

BB Camel Hair jacket, Robert Talbott Studio tie, JAB Joseph slacks, AE Berwick shoes, Stetson Windham Fedora (not in picture).


----------



## upr_crust

*I was wondering when someone was going to make that remark . . .*

. . . at least it was done ironically :icon_smile_wink:.

Fret not, I will observe the orthodoxies of modern dress with my attire tomorrow, but a boy can't ALWAYS be correct - that would just be boring.



Srynerson said:


> *GASP* You're... you're... wearing a lighter tie with a darker shirt! Some people around here will be getting the vapors!
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=98437


----------



## mysharona

*Diggy*- How do you like the Weybridges? I've been planning on getting a pair.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket by Allyn St. George for HSM
Shirt by BB
Tie by BCBG
Tiebar by Dunhill
PS from Belk's
lizard skin belt by Trafalgar
Trousers by BB
Socks by Old Navy
Shoes are "old school" Bostonians
Sea Dragon chrono watch by Zodiac


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Indulge me, it's Monday . . .


I like the tie, at least!



sowilson said:


> ...


Nice combo.


----------



## Diggy18

mysharona said:


> *Diggy*- How do you like the Weybridges? I've been planning on getting a pair.


I love them. The toe isn't very elongated, like it is on my black wingtips from AE, making the Weybridge very comfortable to wear. I also love the brown color combined with the simple adornment of the punched holes. I wear them with dark and light grays as well as with dark blues. And they are about a year old now, and the leather is very supple.

I kind of wish I'd gotten a pair in black, for my black shoe, rather than the wingtips I ended up with.

I kind of like these. The suit is navy blue. Funny how sometimes the camera fails to pick-up what your eye can clearly see.


----------



## upr_crust

*The new, the old, and the recently refurbished . . .*

The suit was re-tailored recently, due to my recent weight loss (let's hope that holds), the shoes are new (AE 7's), and the shirt is Lewin, 1989, so old-fashioned that the label says "Made in England" - how quaint, how droll . . .

Hope that you like the effect better than yesterday's ensemble, which, I take it, was not an overwhelming success.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench-coat
Zegna shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post,


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post,


That's a modern/classic looK, G. Love the coat/shirt/tie ensemble specially.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> The suit was re-tailored recently, due to my recent weight loss (let's hope that holds), the shoes are new (AE 7's), and the shirt is Lewin, 1989, so old-fashioned that the label says "Made in England" - how quaint, how droll . . .
> 
> Hope that you like the effect better than yesterday's ensemble, which, I take it, was not an overwhelming success.


That's awesome. Some would say that's too daring experience, but still looks great to me UC. The shoes are beatiful.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like the tie, at least!
> 
> Nice combo.


I love the suit, H. I have a too much alike combo of waistcoat and trousers that I usually wear with a db navy blue blazer.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Jacket by Allyn St. George for HSM
> Shirt by BB
> Tie by BCBG
> Tiebar by Dunhill
> PS from Belk's
> lizard skin belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers by BB
> Socks by Old Navy
> Shoes are "old school" Bostonians
> Sea Dragon chrono watch by Zodiac


Nice coat, MS, as well as the shirt. You manage to play with patterns very well.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

I told you once_ love those shoes. And a very nice tie/shirt ensemble

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Long time since...*

So, let's re-start with something simple

















Carpe Diem

V


----------



## Cary Grant

*nipple-hardening 33 degree but sunny wednesday
01

02

03

-01 
suit: cohen mtm
shirt: individualized mtm
-02
tie: scabal via despos
ps: misc. cotton hanky
-03
shoes: martegani sienna
socks: marcoliani*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> *nipple-hardening 33 degree but sunny wednesday*
> *01*
> 
> *02*
> 
> *03*
> 
> *-01 *
> *suit: cohen mtm*
> *shirt: individualized mtm*
> *-02*
> *tie: scabal via despos*
> *ps: misc. cotton hanky*
> *-03*
> *shoes: martegani sienna*
> *socks: marcoliani*


Great suit, CG. You look very elegant. I'm not much of a white shirt but I think that the one you are wearing suits you perfectly

Cheers

V


----------



## DCLawyer68

mysharona said:


> Jacket by Allyn St. George for HSM
> Shirt by BB
> Tie by BCBG
> Tiebar by Dunhill
> PS from Belk's
> lizard skin belt by Trafalgar
> Trousers by BB
> Socks by Old Navy
> Shoes are "old school" Bostonians
> Sea Dragon chrono watch by Zodiac


It all looks great as usual - I'll give you special props, though, on the socks (Old Navy!), shirt and pocket square.


----------



## DCLawyer68

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post,


:aportnoy:

Splendid! Well done!


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> I love the suit, H. I have a too much alike combo of waistcoat and trousers that I usually wear with a db navy blue blazer.


Interesting idea. Would like to see this.


----------



## jst

upr_crust said:


> . . . but different for me, at least.
> 
> Indulge me, it's Monday . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the interior shots - I had too much to schlepp this morning to do my photography in Battery Park. I should revert to type tomorrow . . .


Very nice suit. It is interesting how dark shirt shifts the overal impression to the casual look.


----------



## jst

themanfromlisbon said:


> That's awesome. Some would say that's too daring experience, but still looks great to me UC. The shoes are beatiful.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V[/quote
> 
> Vest with lapels is not to be seen quite often nowadays. Another very nice suit. Congratulations.


----------



## Diggy18

themanfromlisbon said:


> That's a modern/classic looK, G. Love the coat/shirt/tie ensemble specially.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


I love the asymmetry of the tie knots you've always got. My FIH never quite come out like that. . . That is a FIH, right?



themanfromlisbon said:


> I told you once_ love those shoes. And a very nice tie/shirt ensemble
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you sir!


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great suit, CG. You look very elegant. I'm not much of a white shirt but I think that the one you are wearing suits you perfectly
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V- glad to see you've returned!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Varvatos pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Kiton cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## upr_crust

*What I wore, anticipating rain, when there was virtually none . . .*

. . . at least when I was outside.

Something more casual, by far, than yesterday's posting, but perhaps not as ill-considered as Monday's . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*From the stiffness of your stance, I do not doubt . . .*

. . . your temperature reading at all.

Thank you for enduring cold temp's to share such a handsome suit and ensemble with us. The things we do for style . . .



Cary Grant said:


> *nipple-hardening 33 degree but sunny wednesday*
> *01*
> 
> *02*
> 
> *03*
> 
> *-01 *
> *suit: cohen mtm*
> *shirt: individualized mtm*
> *-02*
> *tie: scabal via despos*
> *ps: misc. cotton hanky*
> *-03*
> *shoes: martegani sienna*
> *socks: marcoliani*


----------



## upr_crust

*Holdfast, you are fast converting me to the cause of . . .*

. . . single-breasted peak lapelled suits.

Your last two postings uphold you reputation as style maven supreme - I love both suits, and both were accessorized perfectly.

I will have to see if Ede & Ravenscroft can inspire me to part with cash (or credit) in about four weeks' time, when next I am in London. I escaped last year with only a silk scarf to my debt pile . . .



Holdfast said:


> Interesting idea. Would like to see this.


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome back, V. - you must have been reading my mind . . .*

. . . I've been wondering where you've gotten yourself to - welcome back, in any case. Always a pleasure to see your posts.



themanfromlisbon said:


> So, let's re-start with something simple
> 
> Carpe Diem
> 
> V


----------



## Jovan

Still kinda hot here...










LE OCBD
Gap shorts
(unseen) Brown Top-Siders
Inspiration


----------



## Srynerson

Jovan said:


> Still kinda hot here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE OCBD
> Gap shorts
> (unseen) Brown Top-Siders
> Inspiration


Who is the fellow in the "Inspiration" picture?


----------



## Srynerson

I always love this suit, Holdfast, and the PS works great with it! :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

Srynerson said:


> Who is the fellow in the "Inspiration" picture?


It's a page from "Take Ivy."


----------



## LD111134

*Winter is on its way - time to break out the angora sport coat, suede vest and wool/cashmere trousers...*


----------



## nick.mccann

I just came home from a short meeting and was heading out to class. I would have worn a jacket but it was around 92 degrees outside.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Like it . . .*

*

. . . but just wondering about the left shirt cuff apparently showing over an inch*


----------



## Scoundrel

Yves Saint Laurent suit and Texan made Bolo tie

Purple Label wool socks


----------



## Scoundrel

Liking everything except the hat. Also, what's the point in wearing a vest if it can't be seen while buttoned?


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . but just wondering about the left shirt cuff apparently showing over an inch


Sprezzatura, baby.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Sprezzatura, baby.


As my paternal forebearers would say, "_Ti sta a pennello"_ :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Scoundrel said:


> Yves Saint Laurent suit and Texan made Bolo tie
> 
> Purple Label wool socks


Like everything except the bolo tie. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Interesting idea. Would like to see this.


Nice ensemble, H.
As for my combo, when the cold warm arrives, then I will be able to wear it

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Diggy18 said:


> I love the asymmetry of the tie knots you've always got. My FIH never quite come out like that. . . That is a FIH, right?
> 
> Thank you sir!


You're welcome

Cheers

V

(by the way: what's a FIH?)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . at least when I was outside.
> 
> Something more casual, by far, than yesterday's posting, but perhaps not as ill-considered as Monday's . . .


Most people are not very found of yellow, but I think that, reasonably used, yellows are a spot of joy in a man wardrobe.

That's what is happenning here with your combo, UC- Very nice.
And thanks for welcoming me 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks V- glad to see you've returned!


Thanks CG. Me too 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


>


Very nice. I repeat myself: yellows gave a joy to some ensembles.

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


> (by the way: what's a FIH?)


four-in-hand


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . single-breasted peak lapelled suits.


They're a fun option; I wouldn't want a wardrobe full of them, but I do have a few, and they strike me as a slightly more rakish & fun than notch SBs. Or maybe I'm just fooling myself. 



LD111134 said:


>


Nice colours here. Liking the splash of yellow especially.

Sunny, but quite chilly, day. Will have to dig out the overcoats soon!


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Super 180's jacket by Astor & Black (part of suit: peep the bitchin' lining)
Forsyth of Canada shirt
Ike Behar seven-fold tie
Dockers Premium trousers (yes, they have a crease, but not showing well in pic)
Trafalgar belt
Tommy Hilfiger socks
AE shoes
Ebel watch
Persol sunglasses


----------



## LD111134

Cheers, HF and V. I receive many compliments on the yellow suede vest - considering that it cost me very little, I have a high return on my modest sartorial investment. I liked the look so much that it's now my Facebook profile pic. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A virtual re-run of last Thursday's posting, but I like the effect in any event . . .*


----------



## Cary Grant

Love the late day October sun.


----------



## rgrossicone

Been a long week:
Monday
















Tuesday
























Wednesday
























Thursday (a farewell to warm weather look)
























she liked it enough...


----------



## upr_crust

*RG, if you can maintain yourself as well as you have . . .*

. . . with a toddler and a new-born, you have wellsprings of energy that could supplant fossil fuels.

Your standards of dress haven't declined since fatherhood times two has arrived, it would seem.

Thumbs up on the suede cap toes and the suede brogues, BTW.



rgrossicone said:


> Been a long week:
> Monday
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> Thursday (a farewell to warm weather look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she liked it enough...


----------



## LD111134

*Great looks, Upr_crust, Cary and Rob...really bringin' it*

Rainy, cold...at least I'll be viewing Caravaggio's "Supper at Emmaus" today at the Art Institute (on loan from London's Nat Gal). Another layered/sport coat look today...


----------



## Bruce Wayne

rgrossicone said:


> Been a long week:
> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday (a farewell to warm weather look)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she liked it enough...


rg, you always look to me like you stepped right out of a J. Crew catalog . I mean that in the best possible way, sir. 
P.S. Your daughter is adorable :icon_smile:.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Been a long week...


Still looking sharp!

Wasn't convinced by the jeans; swapped them out for dark green flannels in the end (not pictured) -


----------



## NEW_Rome

My ensemble for the community theater last night. I will opt for a smaller boutonniere next time and probably a white PS.


----------



## Jovan

To be honest, I'm not convinced by blue denim paired with ties in general. But you and rrgrossicone carry it off as well as possible.


----------



## jst

Jovan said:


> To be honest, I'm not convinced by blue denim paired with ties in general. But you and rrgrossicone carry it off as well as possible.


H. is looking very relaxed with tie jeans combination. For me denim is too casual for tie. When I was young I had a denim suit. I always wore it paired with some silk scarf instead of tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Barneys pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Rolex 14k gold watch


----------



## sowilson

_rrgrossicone_ I like that paisley tie.

With the cooler weather it's nice to break out the charcoal suit I had made in Thailand 17 years ago, just added brace buttons. Forgive the shoes, they're comfortable and in the rotation until I can replace with something better. Shirt is Paul Frederick, Thurston braces, tie from Ted Baker (via Nordstroms Rack), and a Burberry PS (via Ebay).


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

LD111134 said:


> Rainy, cold...at least I'll be viewing Caravaggio's "Supper at Emmaus" today at the Art Institute (on loan from London's Nat Gal). Another layered/sport coat look today...


Love the jacket. :aportnoy: Maker?


----------



## rgrossicone

Hold, BW, Upr...thanks for the kind words...wish I had more time to comment...screaming baby and a pounding headache after a long day...no work, but funeral services to attend waaaay out on Long Island. RIP Aunt Gloria.


----------



## skydiver

*What do you think?*

My first post --
What do you think of this ensemble?
Comments and criticism welcome!
(Rocking the PS for the first time)

Sorry for the poor webcam pic, I need to charge my camera batteries.


----------



## Srynerson

skydiver said:


> My first post --
> What do you think of this ensemble?
> Comments and criticism welcome!
> (Rocking the PS for the first time)
> 
> Sorry for the poor webcam pic, I need to charge my camera batteries.


With the caveat that, due to the lighting, I'm unsure of the exact colors in your ensemble, I think it looks good.


----------



## Srynerson

NEW_Rome said:


> My ensemble for the community theater last night. I will opt for a smaller boutonniere next time and probably a white PS.


I think your clothing is fine here, but my opinion is that one should wear _either_ a boutonniere _or_ a pocket square. Wearing both at once makes for a very "busy" left breast. (I'll emphasize that's just my personal taste. I don't know if it qualifies as a fashion "rule".)


----------



## LD111134

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Love the jacket. :aportnoy: Maker?


Pal Zileri.


----------



## upr_crust

*A grey day, a beige ensemble, blah, blah, blah . . .*

Ensemble for today was chosen not for its sartorial splendour but for its proximate need for dry cleaning - weather reports all reported some form of rain for the day (which only sporadically manifested itself).

My apologies in advance to Lilaccords, who finds me in beige unbearably old-man-ish looking, and to you all for the size of the jacket (it needs a visit to the alterations tailor for reduction in size).




























At least the tie was Ferragamo (vintage, from the collection of the late husband . . .).


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Welcome...*

Welcome to Ask Andy.

I love the shirt, tie and brace combination! Looking good.



sowilson said:


> _rrgrossicone_ I like that paisley tie.
> 
> With the cooler weather it's nice to break out the charcoal suit I had made in Thailand 17 years ago, just added brace buttons. Forgive the shoes, they're comfortable and in the rotation until I can replace with something better. Shirt is Paul Frederick, Thurston braces, tie from Ted Baker (via Nordstroms Rack), and a Burberry PS (via Ebay).


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Looks great!*

I think your ensemble looks great. Love the pocket silk and tie.

Welcome to Ask Andy. You'll enjoy this site!



skydiver said:


> My first post --
> What do you think of this ensemble?
> Comments and criticism welcome!
> (Rocking the PS for the first time)
> 
> Sorry for the poor webcam pic, I need to charge my camera batteries.


----------



## mysharona

I would have your tailor slim your sleeves down. It looks like a nice suit, but needs to be fitted in the sleeves.


----------



## Acct2000

Upr,

Even with your weather-wise caution, you still outdid most of the other men in New York that day.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Onyx/mother-of-pearl cufflinks
DG pant
Zegna belt
RLP socks
Ferragamo bluchers
MJ cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

Another crosspost,

Weekend wear:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Time to . . .*

. . . get out the ol' steamer for those sleeves. They'd be a perfect length, IMO, if pressed out, to match the perfect length of the coat.

What the devil were you up to in that coat to create such a welter of creases -laccrosse?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Forsberg, you are always the most forgiving . . .*

. . . of my critics.

Thanks, as always, for your kind comments, though, had you seen me today, in jeans and unshaven, schlepping contributions of used clothing or medical supplies (two walkers, given to the local nursing home) to charitable organizations, you would have been, if not shocked, at least underwhelmed - I certainly was!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Upr,
> 
> Even with your weather-wise caution, you still outdid most of the other men in New York that day.


----------



## Allure de Star

my pale blue frilly Margaret Howell shirt
*grey kitted mohair dress - zara
*blue skinny jeans - topshop
*navy suede cosy boots (that you would all hate) 
*navy swingy double breasted jacket with black trimming - zara
*navy bag - bally


----------



## jst

upr_crust said:


> . . . of my critics.
> 
> Thanks, as always, for your kind comments, though, had you seen me today, in jeans and unshaven, schlepping contributions of used clothing or medical supplies (two walkers, given to the local nursing home) to charitable organizations, you would have been, if not shocked, at least underwhelmed - I certainly was!


Why not? Would be really interesting to see you foto in "heavy duty" combo. :icon_smile:


----------



## rgrossicone

*Yesterdays Casual Look*

Just running around doing errands and spending the day watching the munchkins...


----------



## LD111134

*Very, very cold yesterday - time to bundle-up.*


----------



## rgrossicone

LD111134 said:


>


^^^nice to see more faces! Stay warm Lou!


----------



## thunderw21

Cold out there!


----------



## Jovan

Thunderw21: While there are many items in your wardrobe that could be considered classic, I don't think that tie is one of them. A sporty ensemble like that would go better with a solid knit.


----------



## AlanC

A chill wind is blowing...

Schoble fedora, 1940s deadstock
store label herringbone coat
Drake's scarf










Gieves/LS db blazer
Guy Rover shirt
Beretta tie
PRL square
Thurston for Barney's braces
Barry Bricken trousers
Pantherella socks
E.T. Wright by Sanders monks


----------



## trappperg

sowilson said:


> _rrgrossicone_ I like that paisley tie.
> 
> With the cooler weather it's nice to break out the charcoal suit I had made in Thailand 17 years ago, just added brace buttons. Forgive the shoes, they're comfortable and in the rotation until I can replace with something better. Shirt is Paul Frederick, Thurston braces, tie from Ted Baker (via Nordstroms Rack), and a Burberry PS (via Ebay).


I love that tie and the shirt works perfectly with it.


----------



## rgrossicone

AlanC said:


> A chill wind is blowing...


Alan, you always look great...do you always keep the bottom button undone on your overcoats? Is that usual?


----------



## rgrossicone

The grandfolks came in today to spend some time with the grandkids...so the wife and I had some time to take a nice walk, and have a nice dinner ordered in for us! God do I need a hair cut...


































The why I love Brooklyn pic...
Two of me wouldn't be big enough for those...


----------



## AlanC

rgrossicone said:


> Alan, you always look great...do you always keep the bottom button undone on your overcoats? Is that usual?


Thanks, I appreciate it.

As for the buttoning, that was just a haphazard thing, not planned. I had been driving, so it might have been for leg movement. Or maybe I just didn't bother to do it. At any rate, I wasn't making a statement with it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> ^^^nice to see more faces! Stay warm Lou!


After I posted the meet-up picks that showed my mug, I figured WTF. :icon_smile_wink:

Great casual fit and Brooklyn montage, Rob...you really know how to rock the denim. What kind are they?


----------



## thunderw21

Jovan said:


> Thunderw21: While there are many items in your wardrobe that could be considered classic, I don't think that tie is one of them. A sporty ensemble like that would go better with a solid knit.


Wasn't going for classic today...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks Lou, Rag N Bone


----------



## amplifiedheat

Srynerson said:


> I think your clothing is fine here, but my opinion is that one should wear _either_ a boutonniere _or_ a pocket square. Wearing both at once makes for a very "busy" left breast. (I'll emphasize that's just my personal taste. I don't know if it qualifies as a fashion "rule".)


https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d192/Amieradawn/dance6.jpg
https://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/60/160-004-1A7FF9D9.jpg
https://www.charlesandcamilla.me.uk/blessing300.jpg
Ha.


----------



## JDMills

amplifiedheat said:


> https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d192/Amieradawn/dance6.jpg
> https://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/60/160-004-1A7FF9D9.jpg
> https://www.charlesandcamilla.me.uk/blessing300.jpg
> Ha.


Those are much smaller then the other poster was wearing :icon_smile_big: I personally like a boutonniere with a PS


----------



## Cary Grant

_*
I'll see Alan's chill wind and raise him:

...way to fecking early for -01 which turned 20 minutes into 50 -02
-01 -02

-03

-04

-05

-06

-07
-03
coat: ralph lauren 3-2 camel
scarf: lochcarron merino-angora
gloves: chester jeffries
-04
trou: corbin mtm chalk-stripe windowpane
-05
pocket: seaward & stearn
neck: yount silk parker stripe 
shirt: individualized mtm
-06
feet: old AE
hidden hose: nagrani*_


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Preparing Autumn*

































Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> _*I'll see Alan's chill wind and raise him:*_
> 
> _*...way to fecking early for -01 which turned 20 minutes into 50 -02*_
> _*-01 -02*_
> 
> _*-03*_
> 
> _*-04*_
> 
> _*-05*_
> 
> _*-06*_
> 
> _*-07*_
> _*-03*_
> _*coat: ralph lauren 3-2 camel*_
> _*scarf: lochcarron merino-angora*_
> _*gloves: chester jeffries*_
> _*-04*_
> _*trou: corbin mtm chalk-stripe windowpane*_
> _*-05*_
> _*pocket: seaward & stearn*_
> _*neck: yount silk parker stripe *_
> _*shirt: individualized mtm*_
> _*-06*_
> _*feet: old AE*_
> _*hidden hose: nagrani*_


Here, we still have some summer sun. Brrrrr!!

Nice ensemble. Camel coat, CG?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


> A chill wind is blowing...
> 
> Schoble fedora, 1940s deadstock
> store label herringbone coat
> Drake's scarf


Really nice Alan. But you made me shake with your winter weather. We are still far away from that. Hopefully.

Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Here, we still have some summer sun. Brrrrr!!
> 
> Nice ensemble. Camel coat, CG?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


yes, camel- gosh it's like wearing a soft blanket. Love it.
And I like your somber, easy-on-the-eye gray today, V.


----------



## LD111134

_*

*_

Very, very nice, C. I'm sitting here with the day off feeling that I need to get a camel hair sport coat ASAP before we go off to Southern Illinois to look at foliage this Friday.


----------



## Zon Jr.

rgrossicone said:


> God do I need to move...


fixed


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Very, very nice, C. I'm sitting here with the day off feeling that I need to get a camel hair sport coat ASAP before we go off to Southern Illinois to look at foliage this Friday.


Head down to RL on Mich... new stock in 

But we'll need to coordinate our off/on days.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

I wore this on Saturday to the Burgon Society Congregation (with academicals).


----------



## Cary Grant

^^^Dove gray waistcoat :thumbs-up:


----------



## rgrossicone

Zon Jr. said:


> fixed


Nah, lovin it...the charm of the little city.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Head down to RL on Mich... new stock in
> 
> But we'll need to coordinate our off/on days.


LOL. I'm a loyal Chicagoan but I aint' payin' the RL shop's inflated prices *and *our 10.5% sales tax on top of it.


----------



## amplifiedheat

Très bien, Monsieur Poirot.


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> LOL. I'm a loyal Chicagoan but I aint' payin' the RL shop's inflated prices *and *our 10.5% sales tax on top of it.


 25% off right now


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> 25% off right now


Maybe it's worth the trip then!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
NM socks
Gucci boots
AOS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Cold enough this evening for an overcoat . . .*

. . . I think that coat season may be upon us in NYC.

My attire for a very abbreviated evening (a quiet solitary dinner, followed by nearly as quiet and nearly as solitary drinks - alas and alack).

However, as Jerry Herman tells us, "there is no blue Monday in your Sunday clothes" - looking good can be its own objective.

Forgive the photo quality - a last-minute inspiration to document . . .


----------



## mysharona

upr_crust said:


> .


Lovely scarf, Upper!


----------



## mysharona

*Well, the digital camera battery died...*

...so I have to break out the cell phone today. Pics suck. Sorry.
Cashmere blazer by Corbin
Shirt by Polo RL
Tie by Merona, Dunhill tie bar
Express trousers
T Harris London Socks
AE Kingswoods
beat up 80's Rolex sub


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Trilobite Fossil cufflinks
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
VW cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Back to work Tuesday, was an elongated 5 day weekend for me...


































See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire, late, but starting a theme, methinks . . .*

I am quite tempted, given the cool temp's in NYC of late, to wear three-piece suits all this week - we shall see how far I get in this vain pursuit.

Thanks, Sharona, for the compliments on my scarf from yesterday - hope that you like today's as well.

Here's iteration 2, in any event . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

Here's what my feet are wearing today. Bespoke.


----------



## mysharona

Lovely shoes, Cary.
Upper: Again, fabulous scarf, and I like the butcher's stripe shirt.


----------



## Cary Grant

mysharona said:


> Lovely shoes, Cary.


Thanks


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


Beautiful scarf.



Cary Grant said:


> Here's what my feet are wearing today.


Lovely last shape.

First day back at work after being sick a few days. Still well under the weather hence the scruffier than usual look...


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Lovely last shape.


Truly bizarre to look down and actually see my feet are two different sizes.


----------



## mysharona

Palm Beach jacket
SQwear shirt
Hickey Freeman tie
Trafalgar belt
BB trousers
T Harris London socks
vintage Bostonian shoes
vintage Rolex sub


----------



## LD111134

*God, I love those Cleverly's CG!*

Audit kick-off meeting today...fun city. 

















These are among my favorite links - sterling silver, onyx and MoP from Dolan & Burke...I got them at a mall jewelry store in upstate New York, just before my high school reunion when I discovered that I brought a double-cuff shirt and no links. 









I finally got my old Seamaster back from repair after 3 months...


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice cloth, Lou. Hope your audit doesn't last 6 months like mine.


----------



## DCLawyer68

upr_crust said:


> I am quite tempted, given the cool temp's in NYC of late, to wear three-piece suits all this week - we shall see how far I get in this vain pursuit.
> 
> Thanks, Sharona, for the compliments on my scarf from yesterday - hope that you like today's as well.
> 
> Here's iteration 2, in any event . . .


Nice monks! 
:aportnoy:

Another nail in the coffin for the "monks with a suit" debate.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Nice cloth, Lou. Hope your audit doesn't last 6 months like mine.


Thanks, C! I share your pain.


----------



## Scoundrel

I just love this suit and these shoes. My girlfriends do too.


----------



## Scoundrel

Am I ever going to see someone wear alligator or crocodile shoes on here??


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, regal looking tie in hindsight..


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
DG pant
Fleming belt
JB socks
Varvatos Chukka
Burberry cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## welldressedfellow

Don't hold your breath. I have a pair of Crocodile shoes and loathe them. They were practically free and I was nineteen, had money to burn, and thought they would be a cool item to own. I haven't worn them, and never will.



Scoundrel said:


> Am I ever going to see someone wear alligator or crocodile shoes on here??


----------



## gman-17

Cary Grant said:


> Here's what my feet are wearing today. Bespoke.


I really love these shoes--but I am not sure I could wear them. Frame them, maybe?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Nice. Any chance you have the lyrics to_ Positvely 4th Street_ tucked away in the pocket?​


----------



## upr_crust

*A man walks into a room full of lawyers, and . . .*

. . . figures that he should dress like one - or at least like he could afford one . . .

Three for three on three-piece suits this week . . .


----------



## Acct2000

I really like the tie and the topcoat looks great although I hate seeing it so early in October (sigh.)


----------



## upr_crust

*Click on kitonbrioni's postings - he's always wearing . . .*

. . . exotic leathers - his blog is full of crocodile, alligator, lizard, and other exotics.



Scoundrel said:


> Am I ever going to see someone wear alligator or crocodile shoes on here??


----------



## upr_crust

*In the debate of "monk straps with a suit", I am . . .*

. . . obviously "pro" - glad that you think that mine work with my suits.



DCLawyer68 said:


> Nice monks!
> :aportnoy:
> 
> Another nail in the coffin for the "monks with a suit" debate.


----------



## Diggy18

upr_crust said:


> . . . I think that coat season may be upon us in NYC.


Hey, the scarves are back! Fantastic, I love them, I remember them from last winter. I'm really liking the three-piece suits too. They're definitely a good look on you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Sharona and Holdfast . . .*

. . . on the compliments on my scarves this week.

I believe that today's posting might also win your collective approval.

Monday's was Hickey-Freeman - the second-to-last thing I bought from the 111 Broadway store before it gave up the fiscal ghost (50% off after Xmas last year).

Yesterday's and today's are both from Fortnum & Mason, from about 10-11 years ago - Tuesday's was my late husband's, and today's was my own purchase, a year later. They were made in Italy, and branded under Fortnum's own name, and were an excellent value (silk lined in 100% cashmere, 99 GBP). If only they would be that cheap again next month, when I'm in London . . . .



mysharona said:


> Upper: Again, fabulous scarf, and I like the butcher's stripe shirt.


----------



## Cary Grant

gman-17 said:


> I really love these shoes--but I am not sure I could wear them. Frame them, maybe?


Tell me about it!


----------



## upr_crust

*CG, wear the new shoes in good health . . .*

. . . they are art for your feet (even if they record the fact that your feet are different sizes - none of us are truly symmetrical . . .).


----------



## AlanC




----------



## DCLawyer68

This is actually yesterday's. Pretty basic gray suit, blue tie and white shirt - until you get to the Kent Wang Chinese Brocade pocket square. :icon_smile_wink:










Today's is more appropriate for the Trad forum.


----------



## DCLawyer68

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, regal looking tie in hindsight..


That tie is superb!

And that beautiful coat goes great with it.

Well played...


----------



## LD111134

*I like the cords and shoe combo, Alan C...*

...the shoes look very comfortable, Rev.

Lunch today with an old friend and a fellow AAACer, then off for a brief holiday. This is my second time wearing this BB Madison 3-piece.


----------



## mysharona

Upper: 5 stars today... love the suit, scarf, and SHOES!

Today:
Jacket by Allyn St. George for HSM
Rugby shirt by GAP
Buttondown by Brooks Bros
Tie by Lanvin
PS by Barbara Blank
Belt by Trafalgar
Jeans by GAP
Socks by Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes are vintage Florsheim Imperials (Kenmoors, before it was called Kenmoor)
Watch by Panerai
Carl Zeiss eyeglasses


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I am quite tempted, given the cool temp's in NYC of late, to wear three-piece suits all this week - we shall see how far I get in this vain pursuit.
> 
> Thanks, Sharona, for the compliments on my scarf from yesterday - hope that you like today's as well.
> 
> Here's iteration 2, in any event . . .


Obviously, I second the opinion of Dc about the question of the monks with suits. Personally, I think that the whole question is silly.
Of course, yours are trully made to wear with suits.
Like the scarfs too, UC. But overcoat in October. Man, it's really making me mad: we are still having 31ºC days here!

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Here's what my feet are wearing today. Bespoke.


Look very good, CG. And I believe, very soft to wear

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Exceptionally stylish.



Scoundrel said:


> Am I ever going to see someone wear alligator or crocodile shoes on here??


I have a pair of croc oxfords I wear occasionally.



LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/photo2-6.jpg


Smashing tie.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Cross post, regal looking tie in hindsight..


Fabulous looking, G. Dig the tie and the coat. And your shoes are great: what brand?. It's that I have a very similar pair for years (Façonnable but don't know who made them)

Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather is either too hot or too cold, it seems . . .*

. . . it's 31C in Lisboa, and it's 4C and rainy in NYC.

The weather here is nothing short of grim right now - the wearing of a three-piece suit is a practical thing these days - pictures of today's attire will be posted later today.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Obviously, I second the opinion of Dc about the question of the monks with suits. Personally, I think that the whole question is silly.
> Of course, yours are trully made to wear with suits.
> Like the scarfs too, UC. But overcoat in October. Man, it's really making me mad: we are still having 31ºC days here!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . figures that he should dress like one - or at least like he could afford one . . .
> 
> Three for three on three-piece suits this week . . .


I think that you are thinking about Boston Legal, were I saw the very best dressed lawyers in my life. And you look like one of the best, UC. 
Great to see you with one of "our" shoes 

Cheers

V


----------



## rgrossicone

Today in NYC...cashmere jacket, flannel pants, MCFC scarf and boot weather.


































and I got to sit next to a hacking sick colleague for 45 minutes durig a meeting today...YES!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Today in NYC...cashmere jacket, flannel pants, MCFC scarf and boot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got to sit next to a hacking sick colleague for 45 minutes durig a meeting today...YES!


Great look, RG-
I envy you with your weather.
You may think I'm joking but I'm not. I'm done with all the sun we still having in mid-October. Al Gore was right: they are killing earth climate...

Cheers

V

(and the boots are?)


----------



## rgrossicone

V- I love the cold as well...people think I'm nuts, but my wardrobe for this time of year is twice the size of my warmer wardrobe. Thanks...the boots are Trickers.


----------



## gnatty8

Pleased that horse blanket weather is here again:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Brioni shirt
Germano cords
NM belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
Gucci cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Great coat!*

Care was taken to align the strong lateral across the sleeves and the quarters. The length is spot on, as well. No trace of "overgrown kid" at all


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Fabulous looking, G. Dig the tie and the coat. And your shoes are great: what brand?. It's that I have a very similar pair for years (Façonnable but don't know who made them)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks Vic, appreciate the comment. Shoes are Vass, "Ault Englisch" IIRC..


----------



## upr_crust

*Im New York, es ist aber Scheisswetter heute, und morgen, und so weiter . . .*

Oh the weather outside is frightful, and was this morning, hence the repeat of the newest of my three-piece suits, now ready for a visit to the dry cleaner . . .














































The suit is BB GF, the shirt is Lewin, via the Internet several years ago, the tie is from C21, the cufflinks from the Custom Shop, sometime shortly after the dinosaurs ceased roaming the earth, and the shoes are 25 year old Alan McAfees, bought in London in 1984.

Trench coat is Burberry, via Syms, and silk scarf from BB, post Xmas sales last year.


----------



## upr_crust

*+1 on the shoes - very, very nice . . .*

. . . God bless the Hungarians . . .



gnatty8 said:


> Thanks Vic, appreciate the comment. Shoes are Vass, "Ault Englisch" IIRC..


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Sharona - the shoes in question are . .*

. . . from Bexley in Paris - the black wholecuts with broguing at the toe, yes?

Lisbon is always proud when I wear them, as, though sold in Paris, they are made in Portugal. (They were also 129 euros, which made them competitive with shoe prices in the US.)



mysharona said:


> Upper: 5 stars today... love the suit, scarf, and SHOES!


----------



## Srynerson

This reminds me of a question I've been forgetting to ask: what is the technical term for a shoe with a different color/material vamp from the rest of the shoe (and which is not a "saddle shoe")?


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks V, Upr.

Gnatty- that is one of my fav's of yours.



Srynerson said:


> This reminds me of a question I've been forgetting to ask: what is the technical term for a shoe with a different color/material vamp from the rest of the shoe (and which is not a "saddle shoe")?


Not sure I know- Saddle and spectator would be the common designations.

Technically- this style (even in one leather) is a "galosh". I chose the suede portion to emphasize the play on the term.


----------



## Srynerson

Cary Grant said:


> Not sure I know- Saddle and spectator would be the common designations.
> 
> Technically- this style (even in one leather) is a "galosh". I chose the suede portion to emphasize the play on the term.


Ah, you see I think of a "saddle" as having a piece of leather (or other material) running completely from one side to another and a "spectator" as having a different colored toe box and heel from the vamp.


----------



## mysharona

Today:
Cashmere blazer by Corbin
Cashmere zipper neck sweater by Allen Solly
Shirt by Disley
7fold tie by Astor & Black
PS from Belk's
Trousers by Express
Socks from Old Navy
Shoes by Ralph Lauren
Watch by Zodiac


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Pleased that horse blanket weather is here again


That size of check complements your build nicely. Good stuff.

Feeling back in the land of the living...


----------



## Cary Grant

What trench is that HF? Looks vaguely 'scutum?


----------



## Holdfast

^ yup, got it in one; sharp eyes. Aquascutum, from a year or so ago.


----------



## gnatty8

Brown corduroy,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino coat
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
MS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Cary Grant said:


> Here's what my feet are wearing today. Bespoke.


You've got me drooling now...


----------



## Cary Grant

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> You've got me drooling now...


Sorry! But I already loaned my hanky.  *See below

Friday... just as the sky darkened... stop raining on me!
And I had a square (white linen TV fold... but in throw-back gallantry, gave it to a crying coworker :blush: 
-01-04


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


>


I really like those frames sharona, they suit you well...


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> I really like those frames sharona, they suit you well...


PLUS a thousand...love the specs, they look great on ya!


----------



## rgrossicone

5k this morning (well, 3.25 miles as construction altered the course a bit) done in the wind and with lots of hills in a respectable 21:54, 4th place out of 40. Pretty happy about that time all things considered.

Some former students who ran with...









Some school volunteers...









Then chillin at home watching college football and waiting for the Rangers...catching my buddies band up the street after HNIC.









Jack Purcells
JCrew cords
Khaki and white ribbon belt
JCrew gingham shirt
JPress Shaggy Dawg

Enjoy the weekend everybody!


----------



## pichao

*casual elegance*



gnatty8 said:


> Brown corduroy,


Both casual and elegant at the same time...


----------



## rgrossicone

pichao said:


> Both casual and elegant at the same time...


Really like that jacket Gnatty


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Malo cords
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Darphin cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## disoffer

Wearing dashing black jeans on my white t-shirt


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


>


Is that a transparent tie bar or a wire loop?


----------



## thunderw21

Srynerson said:


> Is that a transparent tie bar or a wire loop?


It's a metal loop with designs on it. It's pretty old.


----------



## rgrossicone

WineGuy and Flaneur you guys look great...I especially like the tweed and tie you've combined. Chips, the body of the DB Blazer looks a bit full, you could probably get it shaped a touch by your tailor...

Have yet another wake today, thankfully no one in my family this time.

BB 3x2 Camel Hair Sack (still chilly here)
BB White OCBD
Polo RL Tie
Paul Stuart Grey Flannels
Robert Talbott Square
BR Made in Italy Shoes


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> 5k this morning (well, 3.25 miles as construction altered the course a bit) done in the wind and with lots of hills in a respectable 21:54, 4th place out of 40. Pretty happy about that time all things considered.


Congratulations!



thunderw21 said:


> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy272/mabeekilroy/me116.jpg


Nice jacket.


----------



## MarcusB

Me today:-


----------



## MarcusB

What I'll wear tomorrow


----------



## nick.mccann

For the first time this season it's cool outside, so I pulled my favorite sweater from storage.

Banana Republic Silk/Cashmere sweater
Ralph Lauren Dark Wash Jeans
Florsheim Brown Loafers.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> I really like those frames sharona, they suit you well...





rgrossicone said:


> PLUS a thousand...love the specs, they look great on ya!


Thanks guys... even though the angle of the photo makes them look crooked, they aren't. Last pair of contacts tore and my prescription is up.... it's glasses for a while!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Gucci scarf
Kiton suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## dchandler2

*Another Sunday Outfit*


----------



## DocHolliday

rgrossicone said:


>


Very nice, R. One of my favorites you've posted. Trad-tastic.

HF, I also dig your combo. Is the coat cord?


----------



## IBJanky

Running around town today...

Another slim ensemble for your viewing pleasure 










Some deets...
































Hope everybody's having a great weekend 

myke


----------



## Srynerson

dchandler2 said:


>


Nice use of color and I like the side-tabs on the trousers!


----------



## Srynerson

IBJanky said:


>


I really like the shoes, Myke! (And they work well with the socks/trousers in this pictue.) Who are they by?


----------



## MarcusB

Gone for this suit today










What I'll wear tomorrow


----------



## Cary Grant

*autumn back for a two-day tour it appears. great light these days.
-01

-02

-03

-04

-05

-06

01: rl polo 3-2 camel | corbin mtm trou
02: geoff nicholson tie | turnbull & asser silk | behar mtm shirt
03: waning prairie asters
04: paul smith + t&a
05: clevelerey bespoke calf & mink suede
06: +1 marcoliani stockings​*


----------



## Jovan

MarcusB said:


> What I'll wear tomorrow


Go for a lighter shirt and different tie.


----------



## kelliw

Cary Grant said:


> *autumn back for a two-day tour it appears. great light these days.
> -01
> 
> -02
> 
> -03
> 
> -04
> 
> -05
> 
> -06
> 
> 01: rl polo 3-2 camel | corbin mtm trou
> 02: geoff nicholson tie | turnbull & asser silk | behar mtm shirt
> 03: waning prairie asters
> 04: paul smith + t&a
> 05: clevelerey bespoke calf & mink suede
> 06: +1 marcoliani stockings​*


You look VERY sharp! Nice work. Those shoes are beautiful!


----------



## mysharona

Went for creme colored trousers today... with tweed. Maybe it works, maybe not. They're not white, so wtf?
Jacket: Allyn St. George for HSM
Shirt: G. Beene
Tie: Valentino
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Claiborne
Socks: Murano
Shoes: CK suede wingtips
EBEL watch


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums...rn Brouge Suede/Paul Stuart Grey/DSC00013.jpg


Nice looking fabric.



DocHolliday said:


> HF, I also dig your combo. Is the coat cord?


Thanks! Yes it's a narrow-wale cord jacket in chocolate brown. From Zara, so construction is unremarkable, but it was well-priced and for a cord jacket, construction doesn't bother me and it fits quite nicely too.



IBJanky said:


> Running around town today...


Sleek stuff!


----------



## Cary Grant

^MySharona and Holdfast- nice ties.


----------



## IBJanky

Srynerson said:


> I really like the shoes, Myke! (And they work well with the socks/trousers in this pictue.) Who are they by?


Thanks!

The shoes are by Ferragamo from their Tramezza line. They're called "Torrent"

myke


----------



## themanfromlisbon

IBJanky said:


> Running around town today...
> 
> Another slim ensemble for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some deets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody's having a great weekend
> 
> myke


Nice. Kinda things I go for.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> *autumn back for a two-day tour it appears. great light these days.​*
> *-01*
> 
> *-02*
> 
> *-03*
> 
> *-04*
> 
> *-05*
> 
> *-06*
> 
> *01: rl polo 3-2 camel | corbin mtm trou*
> *02: geoff nicholson tie | turnbull & asser silk | behar mtm shirt*
> *03: waning prairie asters*
> *04: paul smith + t&a*
> *05: clevelerey bespoke calf & mink suede*
> 
> *06: +1 marcoliani stockings*​


Nice colours, CG. And the shoes look very good on you.
(enjoy autumn sun, just like we are doing)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Went for creme colored trousers today... with tweed. Maybe it works, maybe not. They're not white, so wtf?
> Jacket: Allyn St. George for HSM
> Shirt: G. Beene
> Tie: Valentino
> Belt: Trafalgar
> Trousers: Claiborne
> Socks: Murano
> Shoes: CK suede wingtips
> EBEL watch


And you did well, MS
(Nice collection of watches you have. Mine is more conservative)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice looking fabric.
> 
> Thanks! Yes it's a narrow-wale cord jacket in chocolate brown. From Zara, so construction is unremarkable, but it was well-priced and for a cord jacket, construction doesn't bother me and it fits quite nicely too.
> 
> Sleek stuff!


The coat suits you perfectly, H. Great cut.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Autumn at last (I think)*

Is not that I don't like sun (love it), but enough is enough.

































Cheers

V


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks V.

Have you lost weight? You look thinner here. Perhaps it's just the shoudlers accentuated by the angle.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling 
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
JL cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## The Expatriate

Greetings all,
I haven't been posting for a while due to a bad cold. Anyway, I'm curious as to your thoughts concerning this outfit.


----------



## amplifiedheat

IBJanky said:


>


I do hope it's just the pose making the jacket look that tight.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Wondering . . .*



IBJanky said:


>


. . . why that third button is at a right angle to the others?



Cary Grant said:


> *
> *


*



amplifiedheat said:



I do hope it's just the pose making the jacket look that tight.

Click to expand...

. . . and that short. The center button appears significantly above the natural waist, and the coat is well shy of covering the crotch (and hence, the derriére).*


----------



## upr_crust

*Still in winter mode in NYC, and my cold still lingers . . .*

. . . but, happily, it's fading.

Forgive the indoor shots - I much prefer my outdoor venue, but temp's were in the mid-40's F/about 7C this AM, and with the dying embers of a cold, I didn't want to revive the flame in the out-of-doors.

The coat is BB, from the warehouse sale last winter, the scarf is Fortnum & Mason, the suit, tie and braces, BB, the shirt H & K and the shoes New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC (on clearance - they now sell Edward Green).

The fedora is from the Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC.


----------



## Cary Grant

That brown Herringbone suits you, Upr. Is it, by chance, just a little big (the shoulders)?


----------



## fat paul

Upper, love the coat. Also the hat and scarf look great.
cheers. fat paul


----------



## upr_crust

*CG, my body's been morphing in very strange ways of late . . .*

. . . I'll put things on that used to fit, and they will be loose, or tight, depending on the day.

I have "shrunk" a little bit since last winter, which possibly explains the shoulders of the coat seeming a little large, but not such that I'll try to have the coat tailored.

The fabric suits me fine, though - visually, and personally, I believe - thanks for noticing.



Cary Grant said:


> That brown Herringbone suits you, Upr. Is it, by chance, just a little big (the shoulders)?


----------



## IBJanky

amplifiedheat said:


> I do hope it's just the pose making the jacket look that tight.


It's definitely not loose, I'll tell you that.

It's nice, snug and form fitting, I just had my tailor take it in prior to taking these pics.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . why that third button is at a right angle to the others?


The button "caps" spin... if that makes any sense. I just have to remember to turn it in the right direction next time I take pics 

myke


----------



## gnatty8

IBJanky said:


> The button "caps" spin... if that makes any sense. I just have to remember to turn it in the right direction next time I take pics
> 
> myke


Don't let it happen again, and make sure your shoe laces are all flat lest one be rolled onto its side, that can happen over the course of the day when walking. :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134

*Back from an extended weekend in the woods...*










The jacket is a cobalt blue with a grey windowpane, but this photo doesn't really show the colors. The vest is navy.


----------



## Cary Grant

*mucking about moving crap around the office day
01|02

03|04

05|06

01: sanyo | 02: marshall fields house brand cashmere circa 1997
03: behar mtm
04: simon miller selvage, ae belt | 03: martegani*


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> *mucking about moving crap around the office day*
> *01|02*
> 
> *03|04*
> 
> *05|06*
> 
> *01: sanyo | 02: marshall fields house brand cashmere circa 1997*
> *03: behar mtm*
> *04: simon miller selvage, ae belt | 03: martegani*


Oh, how I miss Marshall Fields. Macy's has eviscerated the State Street flagship. The London Flea Market, the Christmas Windows, Frango Mints, etc. Going in there now is like watching Willie Mays play for the Mets.


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Oh, how I miss Marshall Fields. Macy's has eviscerated the State Street flagship. The London Flea Market, the Christmas Windows, Frango Mints, etc. Going in there now is like watching Willie Mays play for the Mets.


Yup.

We still get the frangos here... a throwback to the Dayton's days.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ... coat is BB...


Love it!



Cary Grant said:


> ...


I love the jacket; looks like a good fit.

Went to occ. health to get my flu jab today; the nurse positively coo'ed over the suit & shirt fabric and we had a good gossip about clothes. Chatting about bargains makes one almost - but not quite - not feel the needle!


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> I love the jacket; looks like a good fit.


Thanks HF- a little roomy but it is a raincoat. That houndstooth of yours is one of my fav's. Woudl love that in an add jacket or odd trou.


----------



## LD111134

C, I love this look. Is it a lambswool/cashmere houndstooth?


----------



## Acct2000

LD, your outfit is pretty sharp!!! (Sorry, Holdfast, I'm taking you for granted today although I'll certainly concede that you don't deserve it!)


----------



## Zon Jr.

amplifiedheat said:


> I do hope it's just the pose making the jacket look that tight.


Nothing wrong with a tight-fitting jacket. That's his style and he does it very well.


----------



## LD111134

forsbergacct2000 said:


> LD, your outfit is pretty sharp!!! (Sorry, Holdfast, I'm taking you for granted today although I'll certainly concede that you don't deserve it!)


Thanks, forsberg! Doctor Holdfast's fits are simply the _ne plus ultra_ of this board, IMHO. :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
Zegna shirt
Valentini cords
MD belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*"It's the details, sir."*



IBJanky said:


> The button "caps" spin... if that makes any sense. I just have to remember to turn it in the right direction next time I take pics


You might consider putting a dab of clear nail polish on the back of those "spinning" buttons at the point where it will lock the spin-top to the shank assembly.



gnatty8 said:


> Don't let it happen again, and make sure your shoe laces are all flat lest one be rolled onto its side, that can happen over the course of the day when walking. :icon_smile:


Jeer if you must, but with all the concentration on "detail" hereabouts, I should think that pointing out something that the wearer might not be aware of happening with his clothes should be considered a positive, and not a triviality. At least there's something he can do about it if he considers it needed and not something to retain as a "conversation starter."



Holdfast said:


> Went to occ. health to get my flu jab today; the nurse positively coo'ed over the suit & shirt fabric and we had a good gossip about clothes. Chatting about bargains makes one almost - but not quite - not feel the needle!


I was just wondering how they got the needle into your arm with that long-sleeved, double-cuffed shirt to deal with:icon_smile_big:


----------



## dchandler2

Srynerson said:


> Nice use of color and I like the side-tabs on the trousers!





Holdfast said:


> Nice looking fabric.
> 
> Thanks Srynerson and Holdfast for the comments.


----------



## upr_crust

*Layers of insulation, necessary for this morning . . .*

. . . superfluous by this evening.

Hope that you like . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^looking very good


----------



## Cary Grant

That's an interesting cloth, Upr- wouldn't mind a detail, natural light pic of it at your leisure


----------



## vinliny

The Expatriate said:


> Greetings all,
> I haven't been posting for a while due to a bad cold. Anyway, I'm curious as to your thoughts concerning this outfit.


I think it looks great on you. Go on with your stylish self!


----------



## amplifiedheat

Zon Jr. said:


> Nothing wrong with a tight-fitting jacket.


Um...except for the "tight-fitting" part. We're not really going to have this argument, are we?


----------



## Cary Grant

amplifiedheat said:


> Um...except for the "tight-fitting" part. We're not really going to have this argument, are we?


Having seen several of his other pics, his coats aren't too tight. They're trim, but he often poses with his arms out, creating pull.


----------



## LD111134

Blueboy1938 said:


> You might consider putting a dab of clear nail polish on the back of those "spinning" buttons at the point where it will lock the spin-top to the shank assembly.


I have the same issue with a DB Chester Barrie blazer. Where do you apply the nail polish exactly, Blueboy?


----------



## Cary Grant

*dark and rainy wednesday
01|02|03

*


----------



## jst

I like the jacket pattern. Really nice.


----------



## Cary Grant

jst said:


> I like the jacket pattern. Really nice.


Děkuji!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Cary Grant said:


> *dark and rainy wednesday*
> *01|02|03*


Not only are those shoes fantastic (fellow fan of double monks), but this picture would work in a catalog! Nicely done; good eye for composition.


----------



## jst

Cary Grant said:


> Děkuji!


+1. :icon_smile:


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> That houndstooth of yours is one of my fav's. Woudl love that in an add jacket or odd trou.


I agree - I can't really wear the suit pair as odd trousers, because the rise feels too high for that. The jacket occasionally serves as an odd jacket, though it's slightly longer than I like for odd jackets



LD111134 said:


> C, I love this look. Is it a lambswool/cashmere houndstooth?


Thanks; it's baby camel hair.



Blueboy1938 said:


> I was just wondering how they got the needle into your arm with that long-sleeved, double-cuffed shirt to deal with:icon_smile_big:


The magic step of taking slipping my arm out of the sleeve? 

Nice photo.

I wanted a hotter pink tie initially today, but settled for a paler one in the end...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks V.
> 
> Have you lost weight? You look thinner here. Perhaps it's just the shoudlers accentuated by the angle.


Well CG, usually, in the summer I lose some weight, always 1 or 2 kg, no more. So, I think it's all about the angle 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . but, happily, it's fading.
> 
> Forgive the indoor shots - I much prefer my outdoor venue, but temp's were in the mid-40's F/about 7C this AM, and with the dying embers of a cold, I didn't want to revive the flame in the out-of-doors.
> 
> The coat is BB, from the warehouse sale last winter, the scarf is Fortnum & Mason, the suit, tie and braces, BB, the shirt H & K and the shoes New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC (on clearance - they now sell Edward Green).
> 
> The fedora is from the Hat Corner, Nassau St., NYC.


That's a beautiful overcoat, UC. And the shirt is magnificent.
Bless the winter.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . superfluous by this evening.
> 
> Hope that you like . . .


Another great overcoart, but now my eyes went for the shoes, UC.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> *dark and rainy wednesday*
> *01|02|03*


You are becoming quite a photografer, CG
Nice looking.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I agree - I can't really wear the suit pair as odd trousers, because the rise feels too high for that. The jacket occasionally serves as an odd jacket, though it's slightly longer than I like for odd jackets
> 
> Thanks; it's baby camel hair.
> 
> The magic step of taking slipping my arm out of the sleeve?
> 
> Nice photo.
> 
> I wanted a hotter pink tie initially today, but settled for a paler one in the end...


Except for the shoes, and it's a very formal looking, H
Syill, very elegant

Cheers

V


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Expatriate said:


> Greetings all,
> I haven't been posting for a while due to a bad cold. Anyway, I'm curious as to your thoughts concerning this outfit.


The message I get is "I am respectable if not elegant, and I am not to be trifled with!!"

I think it suits you and your build quite well.

Oh, and your pants are too long or they just keep falling off your ass like mine do!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Winter, again*

















...but still some sun lasting










Cheers

V


----------



## LD111134

Great looks UC, HF and CG!

*UC*, very nice. Is that a BB tab collar? A BB GF 3-piece? Who made the full brogued derbies/bluchers?

*CG*, beside the fine-as-usual fit, I'm digging your new black-and-white motif...kind of a male version of Cindy Sherman's work. As you know, I'm a photography fan. 

*HF*, solid navy with chili (?) shoes and a pink tie are spot on.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
PS socks
Brioni loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Mariuslt

*Rather simple, very blue*


----------



## Cary Grant

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Not only are those shoes fantastic (fellow fan of double monks), but this picture would work in a catalog! Nicely done; good eye for composition.


Thanks 

And thanks Vic and HF! HF- think of those in a full-leged ala 30's Cary grant od trousers. 



LD111134 said:


> Great looks UC, HF and CG!
> 
> *CG*, beside the fine-as-usual fit, I'm digging your new black-and-white motif...kind of a male version of Cindy Sherman's work. As you know, I'm a photography fan.


Thanks Lou! I think I'll need to get a copy of that book, by the way. Looks great.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks Lou! I think I'll need to get a copy of that book, by the way. Looks great.


Please do. I'll post pics from the reception on the 30th. We many have a few AAAC/SFers plus some local visual arts notables in attendance.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*OK . . .*



LD111134 said:


> I have the same issue with a DB Chester Barrie blazer. Where do you apply the nail polish exactly, Blueboy?


You have to identify the juncture between the part that does not turn, which would be immediately around the shank at the center, and the part that does, which would be the outer rim. A drop into that divide should do the trick, once it's dried.



Holdfast said:


> The magic step of taking slipping my arm out of the sleeve?


So you had to partially disrobe for a shot in the arm, when you could have worn a (shudder) short-sleeeved shirt and remained clothed? Hmmmmmm. Well, I guess you probably don't have any short-sleeved shirts, then:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, happy hump day,


----------



## amplifiedheat

Holdfast said:


> I agree - I can't really wear the suit pair as odd trousers, because the rise feels too high for that.


Man up--you think Fred Astaire ever wore a single pair of trousers below his navel?


----------



## Cruiser

amplifiedheat said:


> Man up--you think Fred Astaire ever wore a single pair of trousers below his navel?


Where Fred Astaire wore his pants does not affect how I wear mine, not trying to speak for Holdfast of course. Personally I can't stand the feeling when my pants are up around my navel. I don't wear them so low that I resemble the stereotypical cable TV repairman, but there is nothing wrong with liking a shorter rise. It's just a personal preference as far as I'm concerned.

Cruiser


----------



## upr_crust

*Just under the wire, an almost entirely BB sort of day . . .*

. . . all but the pocket square and the belt were from Brooks - the tassel loafers are new, and are shown both pre- and post-first shoeshine.

For what it's worth . . .




























Pre-shine . . .










Post-shine . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*In answer to your enquiries . . .*

LD,

The tab-collar shirt is an old one from the Shirt Store here in NYC, and it has a collar stud with two loops as the enclosing device to wrap around the tie.

The suit is BB, but not GF - a Madison model I think, from a couple of seasons back.

The shoes are Allen-Edmonds Sevens, model name Tresana, and were on sale in Boston when I was there in September (they're discontinuing the line).



LD111134 said:


> Great looks UC, HF and CG!
> 
> *UC*, very nice. Is that a BB tab collar? A BB GF 3-piece? Who made the full brogued derbies/bluchers?


----------



## amplifiedheat

Cruiser said:


> but there is nothing wrong with liking a shorter rise. It's just a personal preference as far as I'm concerned.


Fair enough; I just assume most men prefer to look taller and thinner.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> LD,
> 
> The tab-collar shirt is an old one from the Shirt Store here in NYC, and it has a collar stud with two loops as the enclosing device to wrap around the tie.
> 
> The suit is BB, but not GF - a Madison model I think, from a couple of seasons back.
> 
> The shoes are Allen-Edmonds Sevens, model name Tresana, and were on sale in Boston when I was there in September (they're discontinuing the line).


Thanks, UC. I have a similar Madison in grey glenurquart plaid.

When we met AE CEO Paul Grangaard at our Chicago meet-up, he confirmed my belief that the Seven line wasn't congruent with AE's brand identity as a solid Ameican-made shoe.

I like your fit today - I have the same burgundy tassel mocassins but directly from Alden rather than BB. I like the shirt but I much prefer that a white collar shirt have double-cuffs (either white or self).


----------



## LD111134

*Off to an industry dinner this evening...*

Windowpane look for the second time this week.
























I didn't post yesterday's fit - a Jack Victor 3-button with padded shoulders and which buttons at the top 2 buttons, black/dark charcoal with grey/dark red hairline stripes. I may have it re-tailored to remove the padding because I basically like the suit (good fit, comfortable).


----------



## upr_crust

*Yesterday's suit was one of my newest . . .*

. . . hence the fact that it actually fits.

I have changed shape so much of late that suits that fit correctly a year ago are now too large. Yesterday's suit, a BB Regent, actually fits correctly (much to my relief - due to the stubborn cold that I've had of late, I've been skipping the gym).

As for yesterday's shirt, I would have much preferred it with white double cuffs as well, but it was 50% off when I bought it, so I made a compromise.:icon_smile_wink:



LD111134 said:


> I like your fit today - I have the same burgundy tassel mocassins but directly from Alden rather than BB. I like the shirt but I much prefer that a white collar shirt have double-cuffs (either white or self).


----------



## Cary Grant

*a certain pain in the head and scratch in the throat this a.m.
01|02|03|04

*


----------



## mysharona

Blazer: Palm Beach
Shirt: Forsyth of Canada
Tie: vintage, of unknown provenance
Tie bar: Dunhill
PS: Barbara Blank
J. Crew belt (not shown)
Loro Piana trousers
Tommy Hilfiger socks
Ralph Lauren shoes
Rolex watch


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> So you had to partially disrobe for a shot in the arm, when you could have worn a (shudder) short-sleeeved shirt and remained clothed? Hmmmmmm. Well, I guess you probably don't have any short-sleeved shirts, then:icon_smile_wink:


Well, no, I don't (apart from polos, linen numbers for summer, etc, etc, etc)

But I was at work that day anyway, and I could hardly wear a s/s dress shirt to work in autumn and feel right about the world! More relevantly, I can't really agree with the underlying premise of your point which seems to be that dropping in to have a flu shot requires any sort of special regard with respect to planning what to wear that day. It's a 5 minute job - whether one rolls up a sleeve or slips an arm out is a question of what, 10 seconds difference? In fact, I suspect I've taken longer replying to this discussion point than it did for me to take the slip the arm out, which probably underscores the daftness of the discussion, fun though it is.



amplifiedheat said:


> Man up--you think Fred Astaire ever wore a single pair of trousers below his navel?


:icon_smile_big:

Well, maybe so. But for odd trousers, I like a standard rise and those trousers are a bit higher than standard. That's cool for a suit but I don't like it in odd trousers. Bit of a personal quirk, but you gotta roll with what you feel looks good, right?



mysharona said:


> https://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/paulwaltersabc/100_4004.jpg


This is a bit more of a controlled palette than we often see in your outfits. I think your look really benefits from this, personally.

Today's look appears slightly unbalanced in the photos for some reason. Odd, it didn't look it in the mirror. Will have to ponder this weirdness...


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Today's look appears slightly unbalanced in the photos for some reason. Odd, it didn't look it in the mirror. Will have to ponder this weirdness...


C, What is the technical name for this weave? The cloth looks similar to that of the cobalt blue windowpane sport coat that I wore on Tuesday. Of course, my jacket didn't have the sporty flapped breast pocket, which lends your garment an air of "outdoorsy-ness" (it looks like something one would wear while cruising around narrow country roads in a vintage Jaguar roadster).


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> C, What is the technical name for this weave?


Good question, to which I have no answer. Maybe someone else can chime in!

No vintage roadster either....


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Good question, to which I have no answer. Maybe someone else can chime in!
> 
> No vintage roadster either....


Yes but I like your ride nonetheless - you can race my mate Simon's 1998 911 through the highways and byways of Oxfordshire.


----------



## rgrossicone

Beautiful day here today, but the weather from Chicago will be here before tomorrow...










































Bespoke Jacket (fabric was very disappointing though)
Versace Classic Shirt
BB Square
Charvet Tie
Hugo Boss (I know, I know) Pants
Too Boot NY Shoes

Tonight, first hockey game in almost two years...roller though, not back on the ice _yet_


----------



## Cruiser

amplifiedheat said:


> Fair enough; I just assume most men prefer to look taller and thinner.:icon_smile_wink:


I'm afraid that if I visually spread my 145 pounds out over anything taller than my 5'9" frame, I might be invisible. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Brioni shirt
RT cufflinks
Isaia pant
Zegna braces
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

A 3 roll 2 for Cruiser, hope you like it:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*And . . .*



gnatty8 said:


> A 3 roll 2 for Cruiser, hope you like it:


. . . for me, too. That's a very nice coat that fits you particularly well, especially for length, with the unfortunate superfluous hole gouged in the left lapel and the equally superfluous button behind the right. Oh, well, it's a loosing cause


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> A 3 roll 2 for Cruiser, hope you like it:


I do like it, but I would like it even better if it didn't have a buttonhole in the lapel. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser, I think I've spotted you with some 3 roll 2s in my years here.. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Forgive the rather unimaginative colour scheme, but . . .*

. . . I've always liked the way that this shirt and this suit and tie and set of braces looked together.

Not the most creative or innovative of looks, but fair enough for some, perhaps . . .


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


While the colors may be common, the look is fantastic! A+, upr_crust! :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC

gnatty8 said:


> A 3 roll 2 for Cruiser, hope you like it:


Kudos for the 3/2!

:aportnoy:


----------



## LD111134

*Rainy, miserable morning in Chicago...*



AlanC said:


> Kudos for the 3/2!
> 
> :aportnoy:


Seconded - great sport coat, Gnatty. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Srynerson

Although I share cruiser's distate for 3-roll-to-2 jackets, I really like the color combination here, particularly how the purple windowpane in the jacket pulls everything together.


----------



## Mark L.

amplifiedheat said:


> Fair enough; I just assume most men prefer to look taller and thinner.:icon_smile_wink:


And then there are those of us who are lucky enough to _actually be_ tall and thin.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Beautiful day here today, but the weather from Chicago will be here before tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bespoke Jacket (fabric was very disappointing though)
> Versace Classic Shirt
> BB Square
> Charvet Tie
> Hugo Boss (I know, I know) Pants
> Too Boot NY Shoes
> 
> Tonight, first hockey game in almost two years...roller though, not back on the ice _yet_


Nice jacket, RG. Perfect fit

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> A 3 roll 2 for Cruiser, hope you like it:


Perfect dressing for autumn days, G.
Always love your ties (plus your shoes, of course)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . I've always liked the way that this shirt and this suit and tie and set of braces looked together.
> 
> Not the most creative or innovative of looks, but fair enough for some, perhaps . . .


That's what I call a "french look). 
Colours are beautiful, UC

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Autumn/winter/...*


























Cheers

V


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Lisbon . . . .*

. . . je suis le bleu, blanc, rouge . . .

Glad that you liked it (you too, Srynerson!).



themanfromlisbon said:


> That's what I call a "french look).
> Colours are beautiful, UC
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/photo2-9.jpg


Two really nice ties!


----------



## Jovan

themanfromlisbon said:


>


This would look much better without a belt and held up high with braces, IMO.


----------



## Cary Grant

*
The hell??!!????!!??
01|02|03

*


----------



## DCLawyer68

Man From Lisbon / Cary Grant: both realllllly well done today!


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice of you to say, DC. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## mysharona

Wanted to throw up another of yesterday... just liked the lighting.


----------



## AlanC

JCrew patch tweed flat cap
Partridge jacket
BB shirt
JCrew sweater
BB belt
RRL jeans
BR socks
Alden chukkas


----------



## gnatty8

Like the denim Alan, cool pics CG, cross post:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Borrelli pant
MD belt
RLP socks
Ferragamo chukka
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Srynerson

mysharona said:


> Wanted to throw up another of yesterday... just liked the lighting.


Definitely a great use of the light; it looks like it should be a promo still for a movie.


----------



## mysharona

Srynerson said:


> Definitely a great use of the light; it looks like it should be a promo still for a movie.


Thanks!


----------



## mysharona

AlanC said:


>


GREAT Aldens.


----------



## upr_crust

*The end of a busy, busy week, and not a moment too soon . . .*

Without further commentary, then . . .


----------



## gnatty8

AlanC said:


> Kudos for the 3/2!
> 
> :aportnoy:





LD111134 said:


> Seconded - great sport coat, Gnatty. :icon_smile_wink:





Srynerson said:


> Although I share cruiser's distate for 3-roll-to-2 jackets, I really like the color combination here, particularly how the purple windowpane in the jacket pulls everything together.





themanfromlisbon said:


> Perfect dressing for autumn days, G.
> Always love your ties (plus your shoes, of course)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks for all these kind comments..


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Gnat. I <3 that great tie. 

Nice pic, Sharona.

Great shoes, Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks CG - your last posting was quite handsome as well . . .*

. . . . save for the @#$%^ snow (it's a bit early for that sort of thing, even Up Nord, where you live).

The Friday brown double monks are BB Peals, purchased online, and at clearance prices - a lucky break.



Cary Grant said:


> Thanks Gnat. I <3 that great tie.
> 
> Nice pic, Sharona.
> 
> Great shoes, Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

*You're ready to star in your own film noir, Sharona . . .*

. . . great lighting effect. Call Warner Bros. immediately . . .



mysharona said:


> Wanted to throw up another of yesterday... just liked the lighting.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great tie, RG, and the jacket looks fine, even if . . .*

. . . you don't like the fabric.

Your expression in the last photo is priceless - were you tired, or were you just practicing your "Don't mess with me, fella" expression?

Hope hockey went well for you.



rgrossicone said:


> Beautiful day here today, but the weather from Chicago will be here before tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bespoke Jacket (fabric was very disappointing though)
> Versace Classic Shirt
> BB Square
> Charvet Tie
> Hugo Boss (I know, I know) Pants
> Too Boot NY Shoes
> 
> Tonight, first hockey game in almost two years...roller though, not back on the ice _yet_


----------



## mysharona

Jacket by Palm Beach
Shirt by Tommy Hilfiger
"fake J. Press" skull & bones repp tie by Old Navy
Tie bar by Dunhill
Belt by CK
Trousers are (I think) Express
Loake "rainy day" shoes
Longines watch


----------



## Holdfast

Had to go out into the rain for a fitting for a bespoke jacket & then went shopping...


----------



## Zon Jr.

Srynerson said:


> Definitely a great use of the light; it looks like it should be a promo still for a movie.


Just released:
https://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/The-Stepfather-movie-01.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Taverniti Jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...but still some sun lasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


V,

My guess is these are Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperials, correct? If yes, what vintage? Looking great BTW.


----------



## gnatty8

Beautiful fall day, perfect for an ugly brown plaid coat,


----------



## rgrossicone

not today, but a few weekends ago...don't remember if I posted these or not...its all a blur, a fatigued, sleep deprived blur.


















I heard it was lucky to be blessed by pigeons...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Sterling silver cufflinks
Armani tie
Cartier belt
PS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Scoundrel

kitonbrioni said:


> Oxxford suit
> NM pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> Sterling silver cufflinks
> Armani tie
> Cartier belt
> PS cologne
> Rolex watch


The shoes (blogged) just blow my mind.


----------



## gnatty8

Scoundrel said:


> The shoes (blogged) just blow my mind.


Quite a patina on that watch as well.


----------



## ptrck2184

Heather grey suit with faint pinstripe
Blue shirt with windowpane
Navy blue tie
AE McClain Chili Grain w/ matching belt
Breitling Colt Chrono


----------



## mysharona

Especially WASPy today... still on the blazer kick (worn twice last week). 
virgin wool Blazer by Palm Beach
Shirt by Geoffrey Beene
Tie by Polo RL
Belt by Trafalgar
Trousers by Loro Piana
Old Navy argyles
AE shoes
Longines watch


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> virgin wool Blazer by Palm Beach


It fits you pretty well; nice one.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Wall

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mannix* https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=2594610#post2594610
> _I
> I had to quote this picture again to make sure no one missed the pink thing to your left..._
> 
> That's my sister, jackass.


Nice!!! ic12337: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Starting the week off with a visual bang of sorts . . .*

. . . certainly, today's tie is a "wake-up" colour.





































Shoes - against pavement, pre-shine; against rug post-shine - they definitely needed the attention.


----------



## upr_crust

*Great tie, Holdfast - quite distinctive . . .*

. . . and a bold choice with that jacket - and it works.


----------



## amplifiedheat

And the Edward Albert Memorial Prize for Effortlessly Mating Two Checks and a Third Pattern goes to...


----------



## brokencycle

upr_crust said:


> . . . certainly, today's tie is a "wake-up" colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> For some reason I like the look without the jacket better I think. I like the bold tie. The more I look at the picture with the jacket the more I like the whole thing together. I don't know, maybe it is just the pocketsquare...


----------



## LD111134

*Meeting a former colleague for lunch...the suit is midnight/dark navy but the color doesn't show up well in my iPhone photos*


----------



## LD111134

amplifiedheat said:


> And the Edward Albert Memorial Prize for Effortlessly Mating Two Checks and a Third Pattern goes to...


+1...great pattern mixing HF/C. 



upr_crust said:


> Shoes - against pavement, pre-shine; against rug post-shine - they definitely needed the attention.


Great shoes, UC. Details please!


----------



## upr_crust

*Details, details . . . .*

LD,

The shoes from yesterday are J & M, Italian-made, bought in Boston on sale a couple of years ago, before virtually all of J & M's offerings suffered a nosedive in quality (save for the Crown Aristocraft line, which still looks OK, when last I looked).

The model name is Westin, FWIW, were there any of them left in some remaindered outpost somewhere.



LD111134 said:


> Great shoes, UC. Details please!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . certainly, today's tie is a "wake-up" colour.


That it is! Feels more spring than autumn, but that's no bad thing when the nights start to draw in.



LD111134 said:


> ...


This looks very sleek.



amplifiedheat said:


> And the Edward Albert Memorial Prize for Effortlessly Mating Two Checks and a Third Pattern goes to...


Thanks; I tried going one further today... 3 checks and another pattern on the square...


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> That it is! Feels more spring than autumn, but that's no bad thing when the nights start to draw in.
> 
> This looks very sleek.
> 
> Thanks; I tried going one further today... 3 checks and another pattern on the square...


You're really bringin' it this week C. Great - I mean great - pattern mixing. The three plaid/checks and the foulard pocket square look effortless. The plain-toe monks are the _piece de resistance_.


----------



## mysharona

Fantastic coat, Holdfast, with equally fantastic pairings. Nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LPSS cap
Lorenzini shirt
Levis 501
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Timberland boots
Tommy cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Cary Grant

on the road for most of the next two weeks
pondering another flight delay


----------



## upr_crust

*Indoor venue for photos, due to bad weather . . .*

. . . yet another suit on its way to the dry cleaner's . . .

(and a very spring-like colour scheme, vis-a-vis shirt/tie combo).


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


>


The MOTHER OF ALL DIMPLES!


----------



## Srynerson

Cary Grant said:


> The MOTHER OF ALL DIMPLES!


I think that's more of a dent than a mere dimple.


----------



## Cary Grant

Big law requires Big Dimple. The Mariana Trench is jealous.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I guess . . .*

. . . I'm not "getting it" exactly. You appear to be wearing a scarf with reversible horizontal stripe and circular grid _under_ your camelhair sports coat. The untied bow is understandable in a "holding pattern" situation, but how the heck can it have no creases from the knot? Very dramatic pose, though.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . I'm not "getting it" exactly. You appear to be wearing a scarf with reversible horizontal stripe and circular grid _under_ your camelhair sports coat. The untied bow is understandable in a "holding pattern" situation, but how the heck can it have no creases from the knot? Very dramatic pose, though.


Scarf: it was 49 and raining... it had been crossed over my chest .
No creases from the knot? No idea. It's good silk. That tie has been used maybe 10 times and it's always mooth when untied.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> on the road for most of the next two weeks
> pondering another flight delay


You look in pain, C...fit's great, however! :icon_smile_wink:

You're right about that ginormous dimple from yesterday - it's a Brooks Brothers woven silk/cotton blend and it just seems to dimple that way. Go figure.

Waiting to meet my parents at O'Hare late this afternoon...


----------



## Cary Grant

No complaints from me, Lou. I'm going to be very picky about the next ties I acquire including thickness. 4 in hand doesn't help and I tend to a small tight not, but I rarely get a good dimple like that.


----------



## DCLawyer68

Today:


----------



## Holdfast

Tightened the braces after seeing the photos...


----------



## Cary Grant

*suddenly it's 76 and sunny
and yes that's the same tie as yesterday
and yes i'm blue on blue...
on blue...
on blue...
:icon_jokercolor:
*


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> *suddenly it's 76 and sunny
> and yes that's the same tie as yesterday
> and yes i'm blue on blue...
> on blue...
> on blue...
> :icon_jokercolor:
> *


"Blue on Blue"? Were you referring to the Burt Bachrach - Hal David-penned hit for Bobby Vinton? Are those the fab Cleverlys ("Cleverlies"), C?


----------



## Diggy18

Oops, bit of a loose thread hanging there . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> "Blue on Blue"? Were you referring to the Burt Bachrach - Hal David-penned hit for Bobby Vinton? Are those the fab Cleverlys ("Cleverlies"), C?


Blue on blue, the unknown sequel to Blue Velvet :devil:

Choos are Martegani


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
JL chelsea boots
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Blue on blue, the unknown sequel to Blue Velvet :devil:
> 
> Choos are Martegani


Martegani, the Jimmy Choos of the testicular set. I suppose that makes Lobbs the male Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## IBJanky

A conservative suit fit today. Had to go accompany my sister to traffic court for a ticket she got a few months back. Cop didn't show up, so case was dismissed! 




























myke


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'm liking the hybrid notch/point lapel!!


----------



## upr_crust

*If Lobbs are the male Manolo Blahniks, does that make the wearers . . .*

. . . Sarah Jessica Parker with outdoor plumbing?

Just a thought, but it's early, and I've not had all my necessary caffeine . . . . .



LD111134 said:


> Martegani, the Jimmy Choos of the testicular set. I suppose that makes Lobbs the male Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## TRH

Hello gents, feeling a little nervous posting here with all you sartorial heavyweights, but here goes nothing.

PRL shirt
TM Lewin fleur-de-lys tie
Lubiam suit
Christensen PS 
Church's Balmoral shoes





My poor camera died after these shots, so wasn't able to capture a fit shot.

A very chilly day today in downtown Helsinki, I can vouch for that.


----------



## DCLawyer68

TRH said:


> Hello gents, feeling a little nervous posting here with all you sartorial heavyweights, but here goes nothing.
> 
> PRL shirt
> TM Lewin fleur-de-lys tie
> Lubiam suit
> Christensen PS
> Church's Balmoral shoes


No worries - well done! After some thought, I've decided to omit brand names from my own posts though as I think they detract from rather than add to the discussion.

If someone wants to know where I got something, I'm happy to tell them.


----------



## DCLawyer68

Cary Grant said:


> Scarf: it was 49 and raining... it had been crossed over my chest .
> No creases from the knot? No idea. It's good silk. That tie has been used maybe 10 times and it's always mooth when untied.


I'm curious as to how those types of bows look when tied?


----------



## Lancer

upr_crust said:


> . . . yet another suit on its way to the dry cleaner's . . .
> 
> (and a very spring-like colour scheme, vis-a-vis shirt/tie combo).


Elegant as usual, upr_crust. You have some gigantic wardrobe.


----------



## gnatty8

Part of my What Are You Wearing Today:


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment . . .*

. . . it's amazing how the wardrobe all fits into one small Manhattan apartment (or doesn't fit, sometimes) :icon_smile_wink:.

Thumbs up on being from Merrimack - I'm originally from Boston's North Shore, so I know the territory.



Lancer said:


> Elegant as usual, upr_crust. You have some gigantic wardrobe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Barneys shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## DocHolliday

Today: plain.


----------



## ksteryous

DocHolliday said:


> Today: plain.


I wish I could dress that "plain."


----------



## upr_crust

*Doc does "plain" really well - a secret that I've not learned as of yet . . .*

. . . not so plain today, I fear . . .


----------



## Srynerson

DocHolliday said:


>


Great tie/PS combination! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gnatty8

Peak lapels today. Tie is from Barneys, and I wear it about once a year. Just seemed to work today, at least IMO..


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Isn't that . . .*



WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm liking the hybrid notch/point lapel!!


. . . a "fishmouth" notch?

Interesting, but I'm still laboring to understand its origins other than as a whimsical variation


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Except . . .*



gnatty8 said:


> Peak lapels today. Tie is from Barneys, and I wear it about once a year. Just seemed to work today, at least IMO..


. . . the spring-floral tie doesn't quite go with the fall colors in the background. Nice combo, though:icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

recycling road wardrobe


----------



## JDMills

gnatty8 said:


> Peak lapels today. Tie is from Barneys, and I wear it about once a year. Just seemed to work today, at least IMO..


Gnatty where did you get those fantastic shoes!!!


----------



## Cary Grant

^I believe they're Vass.


----------



## Diggy18

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . a "fishmouth" notch?
> 
> Interesting, but I'm still laboring to understand its origins other than as a whimsical variation


Funny, because to be perfectly frank I hadn't noticed the unusual nature of those lapels. That goes to show how much remains to be learned!


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Peak lapels today. Tie is from Barneys, and I wear it about once a year. Just seemed to work today, at least IMO..


Those lapels are beyond awesome...as are the shoes. Vass? Shell?


----------



## LD111134

*Parental visit!*

Visit from my parents on the occasion of my father's photography show opening tomorrow (with some local sartorialists in attendance) - Art Institute of Chicago and Millennium Park:


----------



## LD111134

DocHolliday said:


> Today: plain.


This ensemble is just slammin', Doc! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LD111134

I must say that amongst your lounge suits, this is one of my faves, HF/C. Remind me, is this Edes?


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


> Those lapels are beyond awesome...as are the shoes. Vass? Shell?


Thank you. My coat thanks you. The shoes which are Vass, calf, thank you..


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . a "fishmouth" notch?
> 
> Interesting, but I'm still laboring to understand its origins other than as a whimsical variation


A whimsical variation is good enough for me!!


----------



## sickinthebin

Love that shirt


----------



## mysharona

Silk/wool sport coat from Milton's Clothing Cupboard
OCBD by David Taylor
Merona tie
Barbara Blank PS
Dunhill tie bar
Trafalgar belt
Loro Piana trousers
T. Harris London socks
AE shoes
Fossil Arkitekt chronograph


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> Remind me, is this Edes?


Yep, MTM rather than bespoke.

Morning on the left; end of a long day on the right...


----------



## Mr. Moo

Wife and me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
FB cufflinks
Menichetti cords
NM belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Zon Jr.

DocHolliday said:


> Today: plain.


Sick.


----------



## LD111134

Mr. Moo said:


> Wife and me.


Lovely, Moo...she looks funky and fun and I dig the sport coat!!


----------



## Mr. Moo

LD111134 said:


> Lovely, Moo...she looks funky and fun and I dig the sport coat!!


Thanks man! She's a keeper... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gnatty8

Cross post, good weekend all:


----------



## mysharona

Mr. Moo said:


> Thanks man! She's a keeper... :icon_smile_big:


The sport coat? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mysharona

Gnatty: Who makes those shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

*If only I had known the sort of day I was to have . . .*

. . . I would have worn a hazmat suit, rather than this ensemble (Not a good day at the office . . .)

But, at least I looked OK . . .


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Gnatty: Who makes those shoes?


Brooks Brothers Black Fleece.. Likely Alden.


----------



## TRH

Trying my hand at Saturday casual, dont quite know whether this qualifies as "trad" or not. Also, all my argyle socks seem to be in the laundry basket, so boring old brown socks for today.


----------



## LD111134

*My dad's photography show last night...*

Me, my friend (and gallery owner) Perry and my father:









Me and my dad - me with RLP navy flannel DB, CT shirt and Sam Hober grenadine; dad wearing, er, his usual - unknown patch pocket blazer and a tie "thrifted" from me (i.e. it's one of my old ones frm years and years ago):









My dad giving his talk...









My friend Jason, Gman-17 from AAAC, me and Franscisco d'Anconia from SF/AAAC...









Some photos:









A portrait of Dr. Ernst Alexanderson, on of the inventor of television and who made the first TV broadcast in the US in1927 (


----------



## mcarthur

LD,
Thank you for sharing


----------



## gnatty8

Wore this the other day:






LL Bean Engineer boots, beat up good too, just the way I like em'


----------



## gnatty8

Saturday:


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> LD,
> Thank you for sharing


Cheers, Uncle Mac!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Boucheron cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the gallery photos, LD . . .*

. . . looks like it was an interesting show, and you got the AAAC crew out to support you all.


----------



## JDC

TRH said:


> Trying my hand at Saturday casual, dont quite know whether this qualifies as "trad" or not. Also, all my argyle socks seem to be in the laundry basket, so boring old brown socks for today.


IMO that's skirting the line between trad and just plain awesome.


----------



## Jackson94114

*Kicks*



Zon Jr. said:


> Sick.


I love the shoes!


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Wore this the other day:
> 
> LL Bean Engineer boots, beat up good too, just the way I like em'


GREAT JACKET. What is?


----------



## GWAlex

IBJanky said:


> Running around town today...
> 
> Another slim ensemble for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some deets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everybody's having a great weekend
> 
> myke


When the day calls for such attire, I will remember these photos.

Excellent, I love it!


----------



## jst

gnatty8 said:


> Wore this the other day:
> 
> LL Bean Engineer boots, beat up good too, just the way I like em'


Just for curiosity: for which occasion do you wear this outfit? For a hike or walk in a woods. The combination of LL Bean Engineer boots (nice one) with jacket is for my eyes little bit strange.


----------



## jst

FrankDC said:


> IMO that's skirting the line between trad and just plain awesome.


Nice shoes. What brand?


----------



## TRH

jst said:


> Nice shoes. What brand?


Thanks for the comments gents,

The shoes are a beaten-up pair of Loake 758's from the (gasp) Shoemaker line.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Gucci pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
RLP socks
Kiton bluchers
Prada cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gnatty8

jst said:


> Just for curiosity: for which occasion do you wear this outfit? For a hike or walk in a woods. The combination of LL Bean Engineer boots (nice one) with jacket is for my eyes little bit strange.


Walk in the woods, and then Dunkin' Donuts for coffee..


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> . . . looks like it was an interesting show, and you got the AAAC crew out to support you all.


Thanks, UC. My dad had a great time and I enjoyed helping to organize this event.


----------



## jst

gnatty8 said:


> Walk in the woods, and then Dunkin' Donuts for coffee..


I gues it is perfect attire for such purpose.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Black Watch pants.

Bean engineer boots.

Tweed jackets.

Is this the Trad forum??


----------



## LD111134

*Cold and grey in Chicago. Winter is upon us...*


----------



## Jovan

Slightly chilly today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin shearling
LP shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

For the New Order fans here:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Cold day - cold colors*



Jovan said:


> Slightly chilly today.


Outfit is fine, and supremely "collegiate," if a bit dour. Is it the stance that prevents the trousers from touching the tops of the shoes?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*That's . . .*

. . . a perilous expanse of shirt cuff showing, IMO. Can't be sure, but the coat sleeves look about right. So perhaps the shirt cuff needs to be tightened a bit to allow it to ride higher on the hand?


----------



## mcarthur

Gnatty,
Nice looking attire


----------



## upr_crust

*This week's postings will the last for a while . . .*

. . I am off to London Thursday evening.

The camera will accompany me to the UK, so once I am back (I return to the US on the evening of the 18th) there may well be a tsunami of photos to post (I promise to choose wisely, and not entirely hog the bandwidth).

Here's today's attire, pre-trip:


----------



## Diggy18

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . a perilous expanse of shirt cuff showing, IMO. Can't be sure, but the coat sleeves look about right. So perhaps the shirt cuff needs to be tightened a bit to allow it to ride higher on the hand?


You're exactly right, I think. The sleeves on that shirt are much too long. Tightening them at the cuff is a good idea. I was thinking today I might have them shortened; they're almost an inch too long, actually.

I think the jacket sleeves are about the right length.

Figuring out what constitutes a proper fit is rather time consuming, I'm finding. I need to try things on, take them to the tailor, wear them once or twice, then take them in to the tailor. All of this, mind you, is part of the fun of this hobby I think. Speaking of finding the right fit, getting a jacket that fits over my sloping shoulders properly has definitely been the toughest aspect of finding the right fit. You can see this jacket still isn't quite a good match by the indents up there near the top of the right-side sleeve. Actually, I think the entire jacket except the shoulders was a little big. It's a BB, and I think their cut doesn't quite fit me.

I recently got back a PRL suit, with very soft shoulders, that works much better.


----------



## TRH

Diggy, that tie + shirt combo is exquisite, me likes.


----------



## gnatty8

mcarthur said:


> Gnatty,
> Nice looking attire


Thanks Mac..


----------



## LD111134

*A cold day in Chicago (ugh)...time for the navy flannel blazer...*


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> Outfit is fine, and supremely "collegiate," if a bit dour. Is it the stance that prevents the trousers from touching the tops of the shoes?


No, they are highwatered on purpose. In fact, I could probably shave off another inch so it doesn't look accidental.


----------



## fashionsense

I went casual today with jeans and a sweatshirt


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Very nice; I really like that overcoat.



LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/photo4-5.jpg


Very nice blazer indeed. Personally, I'd be tempted to use a darker tie, given the rest of the outfit.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Very nice blazer indeed. Personally, I'd be tempted to use a darker tie, given the rest of the outfit.


You make a good point. I wore this Brioni tie simply because I hadn't worn it in ages, truth be told!


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> You make a good point. I wore this Brioni tie simply because I hadn't worn it in ages, truth be told!


I do that sometimes too, it has to be said. Got to spread the love around the entire wardrobe. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DCLawyer68

TRH said:


> Trying my hand at Saturday casual, dont quite know whether this qualifies as "trad" or not. Also, all my argyle socks seem to be in the laundry basket, so boring old brown socks for today.


Trad? Who cares? Looks great - very soft hand to that tweed!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*That reminds me . . .*



Jovan said:


> No, they are highwatered on purpose. In fact, I could probably shave off another inch so it doesn't look accidental.


. . . of a Police Officer Examination interview board member, who, when I pointed out to him that his alligator tie clip was backward, said, "That's the way I like it!"


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
MB pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
RLPL chukka
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I decided to cross post since the "Security" look seemed to be the thing to do today!!


----------



## Cary Grant

*east coast last week... pdx this week*
*land of pino, weed and the homeless*







*outerwear: rag & bone ribbed collar work jacket*
*shirt: loomstate buffalo plaid*
*belt: contrast stitched calf, custom marco federici for styledlife*
*shoes: romano martegani dbl monkstraps*
*socks: paul smith*​


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Those . . .*

. . . are very nice monks, but seem a bit too elegant to accompany denim, no matter how distracting the intervening socks


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . are very nice monks, but seem a bit too elegant to accompany denim, no matter how distracting the intervening socks


Thanks- I actually get more comments that they are too casual for dress. That's what I like about them, they swing both ways.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks- I actually get more comments that they are too casual for dress. That's what I like about them, they swing both ways.


I like 'em with the denim...BTW, who made the jeans?


----------



## upr_crust

*Two days until the schlepping of luggage in a good cause . . .*

. . . 48 hours before I get on the plane to London.

First off, thanks Holdfast, for the kind comment on yesterday's overcoat. It's cashmere, though not very good cashmere, and not overly warm, but is useful for days when the weather can go above 10C/50F. The silhouette is attractive, which is what attracted me to buy it (that, and a ridiculously low price).

Today's scarf is vintage Turnbull & Asser, a piece that my late husband bought in 1986 when we were vacationing in London together. He wore it very seldom, and today is the first time that I've ever worn it. I thought it incredibly wild when he bought it, but it has definitely grown on me over the years.

I think that it works well with today's ensemble (but I could be wrong - and this being AAAC, someone will politely correct me in this matter:icon_smile_wink.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Nice suit . . .*

. . . and the check is super. However, there seems to be a difference in the length of the sleeves relative to your hands. In this case, the shirt cuffs look about right, but the left sleeve appears a little short, whilst the right is at an odd angle (which could very likely be just an artifact of how it's hanging). Doesn't look like there's much of the left sleeve hiked up to account for this.


----------



## Cary Grant

Simon Miller's, LD


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> Simon Miller's, LD


Thanks. I'm seeing IG at the Pier next Wednesday, BTW.


----------



## brendon

*first post in this thread for a long time*

me today all modern items except collar bar 
shirt club collar by atlas
tie by burtons
jacket, hat and jumper all topman


----------



## gnatty8

I like that hat Brendon..


----------



## Srynerson

brendon said:


>


I was going to ask if it was acceptable to wear "ThunderCats" buttons after Labor Day, but then I spotted you're in the UK, so I think those are OK there through Guy Fawkes Day. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Simon Myerson

Upper Crust, 

Scarf is fantastic with the coat and a great contrast to the sobriety of the tie. Love it. If, on reflection, you decide you don't like it will you PM me please (I should have said I hated it ).


----------



## upr_crust

*So sorry to disappoint you, but . . .*

. . . it is vastly unlikely that I would part with yesterday's scarf, both for aesthetic and for sentimental reasons.

Interesting bit of psychology in your comment, though :icon_smile:.



Simon Myerson said:


> Upper Crust,
> 
> Scarf is fantastic with the coat and a great contrast to the sobriety of the tie. Love it. If, on reflection, you decide you don't like it will you PM me please (I should have said I hated it ).


----------



## LD111134

*Client meeting today...*


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML peacoat
LP shirt
Dsquared jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Varvatos cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cary Grant

...in pdx this week...

*outerwear: rag & bone iron-toggle charcoal cardigan
shirt: shirtbyshirt western
jeans: levi ecos
belt: contrast stitched calf, custom marco federici for styledlife
shoes: romano martegani 
socks: marcoliani*


----------



## upr_crust

*The final posting before I remove myself to damper climes . . .*

Today's tie is vintage PRL, hence its narrow width, but as the suit is a BB Regent, I thought the narrower lapels could handle a less-wide tie.


----------



## JDMills

Cary Grant, i'm loving your shoes this week all from the same place too wish i could afford them :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cary Grant

JDMills said:


> Cary Grant, i'm loving your shoes this week all from the same place too wish i could afford them :icon_smile_big:


Thanks JD. Mart's are a great value for the cost.

I don't know what your budget is but have you tried Franco's in Richmond? Often several pairs there for 1/2 off (usually around $200).


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


>


I like this shirt, tie and square, good eye..


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Is it . . .*

. . . something in the (high) water?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Lunch at "Parq" in the Montage Beverly Hills*

Alfani "Duke of Kent"
Brooks shirt and tie
Sturni, Roma, lapis and gold cufflinks
Citizen black-face tank
Anonymous PS, belt, and socks
Bostonians
Guerlain Eau Imperiale


----------



## The Expatriate

WouldaShoulda said:


> I decided to cross post since the "Security" look seemed to be the thing to do today!!


I like how the tie goes with the crest on the blazer. The colors are close enough to attract attention, but not close enough to be considered too 'matchy-matchy'.


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> I like this shirt, tie and square, good eye..


Thanks. Apparently I have a better eye than Jay Cutler did against the Falcons a few weeks ago.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> ...in pdx this week...
> 
> *outerwear: rag & bone iron-toggle charcoal cardigan
> shirt: shirtbyshirt western
> jeans: levi ecos
> belt: contrast stitched calf, custom marco federici for styledlife
> shoes: romano martegani
> socks: marcoliani*


Where do get your Rag & Bone, C? In MPLS/StP, online or elsewhere? One of the guys at our meet-up is quite the denim aficionado and he inspired me to trade up to some higher end selvedge stuff and he recommended that brand very highly.


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . something in the (high) water?


Or could it just be sitting down...


----------



## Cary Grant

LD111134 said:


> Where do get your Rag & Bone, C? In MPLS/StP, online or elsewhere? One of the guys at our meet-up is quite the denim aficionado and he inspired me to trade up to some higher end selvedge stuff and he recommended that brand very highly.


There's a decent store with two locations in Minneapolis called Len Druskin.

They always have plenty of selvage in stock. On shirts and things, it helps to have a relationship with the SA to know when pieces are coming in because inventory is light.


----------



## LD111134

Cary Grant said:


> There's a decent store with two locations in Minneapolis called Len Druskin.
> 
> They always have plenty of selvage in stock. On shirts and things, it helps to have a relationship with the SA to know when pieces are coming in because inventory is light.


There's a place in my 'hood called Apartment 9 (it also has locations in Beverly Hills and Santa Monica), but I hear the stock flies off the shelves.


----------



## mysharona

*yesterday...*

The men depart for the day, leaving the women at home...


----------



## jst

Very nice and balanced attire Blueboy1938. The combination of tie pocket square and shoes is perfect (for my eyes).


----------



## Zon Jr.

brendon said:


> me today all modern items except collar bar
> shirt club collar by atlas
> tie by burtons
> jacket, hat and jumper all topman


Sorry, but way too much face in this. Just the clothes, please.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Expatriate said:


> The colors are close enough to attract attention, but not close enough to be considered too 'matchy-matchy'.


Thanks for saying so, I hadn't noticed, I just chose yellow with a blue shirt because since coming here I thought white with a marroon tie would be too "security guard" looking!!


----------



## LD111134

*Conference calls, conference calls...*


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist coat
Brioni shirt
Brioni cords
NM belt
Brioni socks
Ramano balmorals
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> ^ nice looking attire


Thanks, Uncle Mac! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . of a Police Officer Examination interview board member, who, when I pointed out to him that his alligator tie clip was backward, said, "That's the way I like it!"


You have your tastes, I have mine. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Barbaresco Bertie

Mr Holdfast - elegant as always, if I may say so. However, I have eschewed a pocket square this week, as I felt that, with the poppy, it was making the left lapel look a bit "busy". Had this crossed your mind, or am I being overcautious?


----------



## Holdfast

Barbaresco Bertie said:


> Mr Holdfast - elegant as always, if I may say so. However, I have eschewed a pocket square this week, as I felt that, with the poppy, it was making the left lapel look a bit "busy". Had this crossed your mind, or am I being overcautious?


I take your point, but I think it rather depends on the other colours of what you're wearing. If they're vaguely complementary I feel the poppy can handle a square as well. If the contrast is too much, I'd consider skipping the square. I do think a little bit more over this week, to try to pick clothes that basically "work" ok with the poppy without diminishing its presence.


----------



## Barbaresco Bertie

Holdfast said:


> I take your point, but I think it rather depends on the other colours of what you're wearing. If they're vaguely complementary I feel the poppy can handle a square as well. If the contrast is too much, I'd consider skipping the square. I do think a little bit more over this week, to try to pick clothes that basically "work" ok with the poppy without diminishing its presence.


That makes sense - all is now clear, thank you. And yes, I agree that the photos support your "complimentary" approach. I'll have to see if I can achieve something similar tomorrow!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Nice suit. Consider a pocket square.

I would also recommend relaxing when you take your pictures.


----------



## LD111134

*A warm autumnal day...*


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire. I would wear my sports jacket sleeves a little bit longer


----------



## Holdfast

Barbaresco Bertie said:


> That makes sense - all is now clear, thank you. And yes, I agree that the photos support your "complimentary" approach. I'll have to see if I can achieve something similar tomorrow!


Amusingly enough given our discussion yesterday, today I was distracted enough this morning to forget a square!

I also forgot to take a snap until the evening, so forgive the even worse lighting than usual...


----------



## LD111134

mcarthur said:


> ^good looking attire. I would wear my sports jacket sleeves a little bit longer


Cheers, Uncle Mac!

It's really the the shirt cuffs rather than the jacket sleeve length - the shirt is from Thin Red Line and has adjustable cuffs and I should have adjusted them so that the sleeves were shorter - fixed it now! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Borrelli shirt
theory cords
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati loafers
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Diggy18

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . and the check is super. However, there seems to be a difference in the length of the sleeves relative to your hands. In this case, the shirt cuffs look about right, but the left sleeve appears a little short, whilst the right is at an odd angle (which could very likely be just an artifact of how it's hanging). Doesn't look like there's much of the left sleeve hiked up to account for this.


Thanks. Yes, the sleeves do look to be of slightly different lengths. I will have to check again but while trying to stand more naturally, as suggested below.



Reds & Tops said:


> Nice suit. Consider a pocket square.
> 
> I would also recommend relaxing when you take your pictures.


Thanks. I'm going to order a couple today! I keep meaning to but I've never worn them before, so this will be another seminal moment.


----------



## TRH

^ That tie is very nice


----------



## mysharona

Today: 
Sport Coat by Palm Beach
Rep Tie (changed at work from first pic) by Rooster
Shirt by Forsyth of Canada
PS by David Chu
Belt by CK
Trousers by Loro Piana
Socks by Old Navy
AE Walden loafers
Watch by Longines
Carl Zeiss eyeglasses


----------



## Holdfast

Going shopping...


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast:
Great way to dress-up casual. I like the look.


----------



## gnatty8

I like the green tie Sharona, very well played.

Holdfast, the coat looks terrific. 

Me today, running errands:






Including taking this one to get a bath:


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Holdfast:
> Great way to dress-up casual. I like the look.





gnatty8 said:


> Holdfast, the coat looks terrific.


Thanks guys.

I like the splash of green against that jacket gnatty; good idea.


----------



## mysharona

Gnatty- the v-neck was the perfect touch. Nicely done.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Prada belt
Ferragamo tie
Zegna socks
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Thanks*



jst said:


> Very nice and balanced attire Blueboy1938. The combination of tie pocket square and shoes is perfect (for my eyes).


Thank you very much. That leather color really goes well with grey, IMO.


----------



## JDC

Great look, Gnatty. Did I miss the brand/detail info on your outfit?


----------



## gnatty8

Thanks. Mainly RRL, JCrew, and Alden.


----------



## NewYorker30

I am 6 foot tall and I weigh about 180 pounds with a lean athletic build (just stating that because clothes can hang differently on different body types and patterns look different on different types too). Houndstooth wool (not tweed my tweed doesn't come out until winter) sports coat in black, off-whitish, with a small amount of brown. Italian silk handmade tie. German made silk suspenders with black leather fittings. Flannel light grey wool pants (can't see them in my bathroom mirror picture obviously) black calf skin Allen Edmond Delrays. Oh, yeah and white cotton shirt regular collar (no sporty buttons on the collar).


----------



## LD111134

*First wearing of new Alden shell cordovan boots*

I got these at Shoe Mart and are irregulars but I cannot detect any noticeable flaw (at least with my now-faltering eyesight). They are shell cordovan perforated cap toe blucher ankle boots.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking shoes. enjoy wearing


----------



## JDMills

Lucky man LD :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TRH

Whoa, I wish I could get shoes like that from my local store


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Going shopping...


Details on the wonderful jacket and vest, s'il te plait. Is that a double breasted shawl-collar vest? Is it part of a suit? 

Very nice casual fiit, G. Are those Alden Indy Boots (BTW, I wonder how they got that name - does it have anything to do with either Indianapolis or independence )



mcarthur said:


> ^good looking shoes. enjoy wearing





JDMills said:


> Lucky man LD :icon_smile_big:





TRH said:


> Whoa, I wish I could get shoes like that from my local store


Cheers, gentlemen! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## thunderw21

Been in the 70s this weekend so I had to bust out the linen and gabardine one last time for the year.


----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


>


I love everything about it except for the sunglasses. I unfortunately associate small round-frame sunglasses too closely with Terry Gilliam films.


----------



## AlanC

Adams fedora, NOS ca. 1950s
Harrison James by Isaia suit
T&A shirt
Polo RL tie
Alden belt
Pantherella socks
Alden monks


----------



## hockeyinsider

NewYorker30 said:


> I am 6 foot tall and I weigh about 180 pounds with a lean athletic build (just stating that because clothes can hang differently on different body types and patterns look different on different types too). Houndstooth wool (not tweed my tweed doesn't come out until winter) sports coat in black, off-whitish, with a small amount of brown. Italian silk handmade tie. German made silk suspenders with black leather fittings. Flannel light grey wool pants (can't see them in my bathroom mirror picture obviously) black calf skin Allen Edmond Delrays. Oh, yeah and white cotton shirt regular collar (no sporty buttons on the collar).


I'm sorry, but the tie doesn't do much for me. The shirt collar looks a bit wrinkled too.


----------



## hockeyinsider

thunderw21 said:


> Been in the 70s this weekend so I had to bust out the linen and gabardine one last time for the year.


By far, this is one of your better outfits and doesn't strike me as out-of-date with the exception of the shoes and sunglasses. May I suggest a pair of brown loafers?


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Mark Ligett

*What a great, great look!*

Once again, you are looking good!!!



LD111134 said:


> I got these at Shoe Mart and are irregulars but I cannot detect any noticeable flaw (at least with my now-faltering eyesight). They are shell cordovan perforated cap toe blucher ankle boots.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Amazing...*

This vest, jacket and scarf combination is just amazing in my humble opinion!


Holdfast said:


> Going shopping...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
OC shirt
TA tie
KS belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cary Grant

hockeyinsider said:


> By far, this is one of your better outfits and doesn't strike me as out-of-date with the exception of the shoes and sunglasses. May I suggest a pair of brown loafers?


I'm not sure why, when a person insists on dressing period style, that everybody tries to talk him out of it.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Cary Grant said:


> I'm not sure why, when a person insists on dressing period style, that everybody tries to talk him out of it.


Because too many vintage pieces come off as a costume.


----------



## dchandler2

*Last Sunday's outfit.*















*I noticed the flap on my pocket after I took the picture.*
















*This Sunday's outfit. Although it is hard to see the shirt is yellow with white and blue stripes and the pocket square is a light yellow.*


----------



## thunderw21

hockeyinsider said:


> By far, this is one of your better outfits and doesn't strike me as out-of-date with the exception of the shoes and sunglasses. May I suggest a pair of brown loafers?


Thanks. Loafers would be too casual.



> Because too many vintage pieces come off as a costume.


Aside from the sunglasses, only one piece of that kit is vintage. Guess what it is.

I wonder what constitutes a costume? What is worn or the mindset behind it? Or the viewer's mindset? It's an interesting question to explore.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Borrelli jacket
Borrelli shirt
Loro Piana tie
Altea square
hickey pants
Dingman belt
Florsheim shoes


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Adams fedora, NOS ca. 1950s
> Harrison James by Isaia suit
> T&A shirt
> Polo RL tie
> Alden belt
> Pantherella socks
> Alden monks


Good looking attire


----------



## LD111134

*Glenurquhart plaid for Monday...*

Nice pattern mixing, *AlanC* (wearing the poppy lapel pin like *Holdfast)* and *dchandler2*, and *Mr.* *Moo *is also looking good...
























These swivel-back cufflinks are made of typewriter components - I purchased them at the Renegade Craft Fair in Chicago from a San Francisco vendor called the Weekend Store (https://www.theweekendstore.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=1&chapter=0).


----------



## Scrumhalf

From a week or more ago.... at a conference in Prague, about to give a talk.


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2;1013982[B said:


> This Sunday's outfit. Although it is hard to see the shirt is yellow with white and blue stripes and the pocket square is a light yellow.[/B]


I quite like this; nice one!



LD111134 said:


> These swivel-back cufflinks are made of typewriter components


Fun & interesting pair of links.

Cold & foggy morning...


----------



## ksteryous

LD111134 said:


> Very nice casual fiit, G. Are those Alden Indy Boots (BTW, I wonder how they got that name - does it have anything to do with either Indianapolis or independence )


Those are the Indy boots, the more technical term is the Alden 405. They got their name because those are the boots that have been supplied for all four of the Indiana Jones movies. Supposedly, Harrison Ford already wore the Alden 405 in his life as a carpenter before acting, and when they were putting together the costume for the first movie, he insisted on wearing these boots.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Good looking attire


Thank you!



Holdfast said:


> Cold & foggy morning...


I'm a big fan of the suit + sweater + overcoat. What kind of sweater is it?


----------



## Cary Grant

hockeyinsider said:


> Because too many vintage pieces come off as a costume.


And if he chooses to do so, his choice. Adding non-period shoes to an otherwise period outfit is, imo, discordant. Might as well have the full monty.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> I'm a big fan of the suit + sweater + overcoat. What kind of sweater is it?


Thanks Alan, it's a cotton sweatervest from Zara. Well-priced, nice trim cut and since I don't wear them often, I don't mind that it's not of dazzling construction quality. Cotton was about right for today's weather, esp. when combined with the jacket & coat. I do have wool and other ones too, but cotton struck the right balance today.


----------



## LD111134

ksteryous said:


> Those are the Indy boots, the more technical term is the Alden 405. They got their name because those are the boots that have been supplied for all four of the Indiana Jones movies. Supposedly, Harrison Ford already wore the Alden 405 in his life as a carpenter before acting, and when they were putting together the costume for the first movie, he insisted on wearing these boots.


Thanks, K!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's hard to define but while this looks more like a costume...



thunderw21 said:


>


This is more of what I consider an homage....

While I like both, one clearly is more "movie set" and the other a more modern interpretation of a classic for every day!!

I'm confident this is the intent of the wearer and both are successful at what they do.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
KL jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
Lucchese boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Green and purple today, with some black for good measure:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Back again . . .*

. . . to Parq Restaurant at Montage Beverly Hills. This time for dinner.


----------



## thunderw21

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...
> While I like both, one clearly is more "movie set" and the other a more modern interpretation of a classic for every day!!
> ...


This, I think, brings the viewer's conception into play. Why is that attire considered a "movie set" costume today when 60-70 years ago it was considered normal, if a bit colorful or dandy? Does 60-70 years really change things that much or do most of us unfortunately get our notions of past times from the movies?

Are these guys wearing movie set costumes?



















Perhaps another thread about the definition of a costume should be started as to not clutter the WIW thread.


----------



## thunderw21

Great overcoat!


----------



## JDC

thunderw21 said:


> This, I think, brings the viewer's conception into play. Why is that attire considered a "movie set" costume today when 60-70 years ago it was considered normal, if a bit colorful or dandy? Does 60-70 years really change things that much or do most of us unfortunately get our notions of past times from the movies?


I think it's a cool look, except the shades aren't a good match for your face or outfit. Purely personal opinion there.

BTW you have a real knack for color. I don't keep many photos in my permanent folder for reference when shopping, but the below shot is one of them. Just an amazingly comfortable look:


----------



## dchandler2

Thanks Holdfast. I like it to. I did not think that the yellow and blue would contrast well together, however, it turned out alright.


----------



## thunderw21

FrankDC said:


> I think it's a cool look, except the shades aren't a good match for your face or outfit. Purely personal opinion there.
> 
> BTW you have a real knack for color. I don't keep many photos in my permanent folder for reference when shopping, but the below shot is one of them. Just an amazingly comfortable look:


I appreciate it. The shirt and jacket really work well together, much to my surprise. Green can be so difficult to work with.

Cheers


----------



## themanfromlisbon

thunderw21 said:


> This, I think, brings the viewer's conception into play. Why is that attire considered a "movie set" costume today when 60-70 years ago it was considered normal, if a bit colorful or dandy? Does 60-70 years really change things that much or do most of us unfortunately get our notions of past times from the movies?
> 
> Are these guys wearing movie set costumes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps another thread about the definition of a costume should be started as to not clutter the WIW thread.


Well, you could have a point. But there's something you must consider and it's called evolution. 
Shirts today are sure different, ties and shoes too, even though the basics remain the same.
I really enjoy your pictures but always think that I'm seeing old time movies pictures

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


>


If I could saw only the pictures: no face, no name, nothing to identify, I could say "That's MySharona" at once.

Nice outfit, MS. Combination of modern classic

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> *Last Sunday's outfit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I noticed the flap on my pocket after I took the picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This Sunday's outfit. Although it is hard to see the shirt is yellow with white and blue stripes and the pocket square is a light yellow.*


Like both, specially the second. The shirt is very, very nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Scrumhalf said:


> From a week or more ago.... at a conference in Prague, about to give a talk.


Trés elegant, Scrumhalf, trés elegant

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I quite like this; nice one!
> 
> Fun & interesting pair of links.
> 
> Cold & foggy morning...


Great look, H. And that's a splendid overcoat

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Green and purple today, with some black for good measure:


Quite amazing, G.
The shirt is beautiful and the suit looks very good on you. The shoes...well... 

Cheers

V


----------



## WouldaShoulda

thunderw21 said:


> Are these guys wearing movie set costumes?


Mr. Ascot and Pipe??

Definately!!

Mr, Brown Shirt and Baggy Panys??

No.

As a former American Film student I dig your stuff and if I were younger I'd emulate your look.


----------



## Scrumhalf

themanfromlisbon said:


> Trés elegant, Scrumhalf, trés elegant
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thank you, Sir! Appreciate the kind words!!!


----------



## CuffDaddy

WouldaShoulda said:


> Mr, Brown Shirt and Baggy Pants??


Those pants qualify as "baggy"? They just hang vertically from the waist. Because of this, they don't have any lumpiness to them. I would argue that they are the _opposite_ of baggy.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Green and purple today, with some black for good measure


Nice colour work here.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . to Parq Restaurant at Montage Beverly Hills.


The combo is little too busy even for my admittedly overelaborate tastes, but I really like that tie.



thunderw21 said:


> Great overcoat!


Thanks. I picked it up late last winter. I wasn't planning on getting another overcoat at the time, but it fit me so well OTR, and was in such a great style/colour that isn't all that easy to find, that I indulged myself. Oh well, at least it was in the sales!

Gloomy and drizzly all day long...


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Gloomy and drizzly all day long...


I really love that tie. Very baroque. I can't tell from my monitor - are those shoes reverse calf or regular calf?

BTW, gman-17 wore a plaid sport coat purchased from you to my dad's photography show - very nice, indeed!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> V,
> 
> My guess is these are Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperials, correct? If yes, what vintage? Looking great BTW.


First of all, G: excuse for the late answer.
But no. They are Cordovan, but Lotusse

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> I really love that tie. Very baroque.


Thank you. It's one of my favourite ties, pinched from my dad's collection when he retired some years ago. Yep, typically baroque (or maybe even rococo?) Versace pattern.



> I can't tell from my monitor - are those shoes reverse calf or regular calf?


Black reverse calf (though I still always lazily call it suede). I find suede is perfect for drizzly weather, contrary to popular opinion. As long as it isn't salty or slushy water, suede brushes up nicely once dried and is much simpler to clean than regular leather shoes that have got muddy.



> BTW, gman-17 wore a plaid sport coat purchased from you to my dad's photography show - very nice, indeed!


Only the best! 

I always like seeing items I've sold appearing in a WAWYN thread or just hearing that they're been used.


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Thank you. It's one of my favourite ties, pinched from my dad's collection when he retired some years ago. Yep, typically baroque (or maybe even rococo?) Versace pattern.


Rococo - that's brilliant!


----------



## Cary Grant

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's hard to define but while this looks more like a costume...
> 
> This is more of what I consider an homage....
> 
> While I like both, one clearly is more "movie set" and the other a more modern interpretation of a classic for every day!!
> 
> I'm confident this is the intent of the wearer and both are successful at what they do.


I find this a failed analogy. Alan's is in no way homage as it is modern in conception with no element being "period" in nature. Just because he is wearing a hat does not make it 'period" unles you personally feel that all fedoras are anachronistic.


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> This, I think, brings the viewer's conception into play. Why is that attire considered a "movie set" costume today when 60-70 years ago it was considered normal, if a bit colorful or dandy? Does 60-70 years really change things that much or do most of us unfortunately get our notions of past times from the movies?


As much as I support you wearing whatever you want in a period vein, Thunder, you shoot yourself here.

To answer your question, yes, 60-70 years matters. So does 120 (are you going to wear Victorian frock coats and make the same claim that they are not period? 
Cardcaptor Charlie?  ) Likewise, if you were to wear vintage 1973 bellbottom cords, a velour pullover, white patent shoes and sport a porn-star mustache, you would also being dressing in period dress/costume.

That doesn't make it wrong as some imply, but the wearer must be comfortable enough in their own skin to know that what they are wearing will stand out as anachronistic, period, costume etc. But if one chooses to do so, do it with confidence. But additionally, do it to the nines. get the shoes right, the tie, the small details. There are folks at Fedora lounge who dress period down to the garters. Their are some who get it "almost" right but wear a modern-styled shoe or shirt that is then discordant with the look.

At any rate- you have a real trove of nice vintage.


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> First of all, G: excuse for the late answer.
> But no. They are Cordovan, but Lotusse
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks V. I have a pair of AE MacNeil and they look very similar. The shoes are very nice looking. I will have to investigate the brand.


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Thank you. It's one of my favourite ties, pinched from my dad's collection when he retired some years ago. Yep, typically baroque (or maybe even rococo?) Versace pattern.
> 
> Black reverse calf (though I still always lazily call it suede). I find suede is perfect for drizzly weather, contrary to popular opinion. As long as it isn't salty or slushy water, suede brushes up nicely once dried and is much simpler to clean than regular leather shoes that have got muddy.
> 
> Only the best!
> 
> I always like seeing items I've sold appearing in a WAWYN thread or just hearing that they're been used.


I love the jacket and get compliments every time I wear it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Kiton shirt
JS jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Thanks V. I have a pair of AE MacNeil and they look very similar. The shoes are very nice looking. I will have to investigate the brand.


Some time ago I wrote here something about the shoes, G. It's a spanish brand (from Mallorcam I think), Don't know much more except that they are very well done. As I once wrote, they have now 4 years and keepimg the original shape. Raining, one of the best to wear.

Cheers

V


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cary Grant said:


> I find this a failed analogy. Alan's is in no way homage as it is modern in conception with no element being "period" in nature. Just because he is wearing a hat does not make it 'period" unles you personally feel that all fedoras are anachronistic.


I know that many of his fedoras and some of his suits are period. (post war) They simply look as good now as they did then!! Even if they are not period, they are certainly evocative of a period w/o the "costume" effect. That is a point we can all agree on.

The contemporary sensibility of his shirt tie and shoe combinations bring it all up to date very successfully!!


----------



## Cary Grant

WouldaShoulda said:


> I know that many of his fedoras and some of his suits are period. (post war) They simply look as good now as they did then!! Even if they are not period, they are certainly evocative of a period w/o the "costume" effect. That is a point we can all agree on.
> 
> The contemporary sensibility of his shirt tie and shoe combinations bring it all up to date very successfully!!


Ah yes, but, as one can readily by a new fedora in the same style (if perhaps lesser quality-different discussion) it's still in no way "homage" no more than wearing a suit cut in a classic style is.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket by Palm Beach
Merino V-neck by David Squier
Shirt: Barney's NY
Tie by Merona
Trousers: Express
Socks: Gold toe
Loafers: AE Walden
Watch: Arkitekt chrono by Fossil


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice flannel. Which pic is the truer color?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cary Grant said:


> Ah yes, but, as one can readily by a new fedora in the same style (if perhaps lesser quality-different discussion) it's still in no way "homage" no more than wearing a suit cut in a classic style is.


Actually, either would fit what I would consider as an "homage"

"respect or reverence paid or rendered"

*2 a* *:* expression of high regard *:* respect

What am I missing??


----------



## Cary Grant

WouldaShoulda said:


> What am I missing??


_Intent._

If one is wearing an article because he intends for it to pay respect or reverance to a style gone by, it could be considered homage.

If one simply wears a hat, for example, because he likes to wear hats, it's not. I fall into that category. I refuse to accept that hats are anachronistic so I am not paying homage to a style gone by.

I've no idea what Alan's interests are.

One could probably argue that Thunder's wardrobes are homage, or have moved fully past that by dressing fully in period style.


----------



## stcolumba

Cary Grant said:


> Nice flannel. Which pic is the truer color?


Thanks. The first picture would the most true. The color is a dark charcoal with light blue stripes.


----------



## Cary Grant

stcolumba said:


> Thanks. The first picture would the most true. The color is a dark charcoal with light blue stripes.


Thanks. Maker?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cary Grant said:


> _Intent._
> 
> If one is wearing an article because he intends for it to pay respect or reverance to a style gone by, it could be considered homage.
> 
> If one simply wears a hat, for example, because he likes to wear hats, it's not. I fall into that category. I refuse to accept that hats are anachronistic so I am not paying homage to a style gone by.


I like your style, and never wish to make anything into a Big Magilla, but are you saying a buggy whip is not anachronistic, that it only becomes so if the carrier of said whip thinks it is?? :crazy:

Is one dressed like a slob only when one is self aware of their own slovenliness??

I believe, like beauty itself, an homage is clearly in the eye of the beholder!!


----------



## thunderw21

Cary Grant said:


> _Intent._
> 
> If one is wearing an article because he intends for it to pay respect or reverance to a style gone by, it could be considered homage.
> 
> If one simply wears a hat, for example, because he likes to wear hats, it's not. I fall into that category. I refuse to accept that hats are anachronistic so I am not paying homage to a style gone by.
> 
> I've no idea what Alan's interests are.
> 
> One could probably argue that Thunder's wardrobes are homage, or have moved fully past that by dressing fully in period style.


I don't consider it a homage. I like that style of clothing because it is "pure" style; after all the '30s-'50s are considered the high point of style of the last century, perhaps even the last 200 years. Why go away from it?
I also like it because of the asthetics and colors as well as the superior quality and workmanship of the vintage pieces when compared to modern pieces. How else can someone pay less than $100 for a (vintage) suit of superior material and construction than even some of the bespoke suits of today?

I don't think it has ever gone out of style. It will always look "right" to the human eye. So it's not a homage because it never went out of style. Out of fashion, yes, but fashion is best left to the female side of the species. 
Someone recently told me we've evolved stylistically since the 1930s. I beg to differ. Stylistically we've devolved since the Golden Era.


----------



## Cary Grant

thunderw21 said:


> I don't think it has ever gone out of style. It will always look "right" to the human eye. So it's not a homage because it never went out of style. Out of fashion, yes, but fashion is best left to women.
> Someone recently told me we've evolved stylistically since the 1930s. I beg to differ. Stylistically we've devolved since the Golden Era.


And more power to you for your convictions. But I will have to disagree that it never went of style. Style changes over and over.

Sport Coats, suits etc speaking generically may still be "in style" but the specific design elements certainly do change.

The degradation in widely-available quality workmanship I agree with; however, that's not a style matter, but a workmanship issue. To wear clothes that strongly speak of another era but claim they've never gone out of style would be disingenuous. But it does not mean that you should stop wearing them if you like them. And you can get clothing made with the same or better cloths and workmanship if you are willing to pay, of course.

And you can blame the very designers and consumers of the era you herald for being the ones that effected change as I know you know from your blog etc.

Soldiers came home from WWII and you saw wholesale changes in style: simpler, more comfortable cuts. Cottons becoming more common place in dress and more design elements that reflected a change in materiel availability as well as men who were conditioned into a wardrobe (uniform) very different than pre-1941.

As my great uncle Mert (a man who, in his late teens circa 1937 wore suits in a factory setting), said (paraphrasing) "busting our asses in dungarees in Europe getting sweaty and dirty... you came home and felt silly for getting sweaty and dirty in a wool suit."


----------



## stcolumba

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks. Maker?


MTM Hickey Freeman


----------



## Cary Grant

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like your style, and never wish to make anything into a Big Magilla, but are you saying a buggy whip is not anachronistic,


If I see somebody carrying a buggy whip in this day and age, I wonder about their love life


----------



## gnatty8

Catching up, yesterday:


----------



## gnatty8

And today:


----------



## Scrumhalf

That's a terrific 3 piece, gnatty8!! I love the lapel rolls (forgive me if that's not the technical term) on both the waistcoat and the jacket!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Thanks*



Holdfast said:


> The combo is little too busy even for my admittedly overelaborate tastes, but I really like that tie.


It's Italian "100% Seta" from a little shop called "Contessa" that imports gorgeous ties direct, but that's all I can say about it.


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> Catching up, yesterday:


That's a great cloth, Gnatty.


----------



## stcolumba

You wore the hat!!! Fantastic! --"stcolumba" (alias, "clarinetplayer")


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Catching up, yesterday:


Gnatty, that is an awesome suit. I take it you have had that made for you? Are you willing to say who?


----------



## JDC

gman-17 said:


> Gnatty, that is an awesome suit. I take it you have had that made for you? Are you willing to say who?


Yes Gnatty, the point of this thread is to share brand/detail/etc info on your outfits, not just to show us how great you look. :icon_smile:


----------



## Kraken

FrankDC said:


> Yes Gnatty, the point of this thread is to share brand/detail/etc info on your outfits, not just to show us how great you look. :icon_smile:


I agree! I also want to know what fabric that is. Can we get a closer picture of the fabric as well?


----------



## Scoundrel

FrankDC said:


> Yes Gnatty, the point of this thread is to share brand/detail/etc info on your outfits, not just to show us how great you look. :icon_smile:


Looks like Paul Stuart MTM


----------



## judges76

gnatty8 said:


> Catching up, yesterday:


RLPL, Borrelli, Vass?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Curious . . .*

. . . that the shoulders seem not to be lying flat. Unlike this nice sport coat's:

Interesting fabric, though, and everything else looks great, except for the sleeve length:icon_smile_big:

What do you use your ticket pockets for, besides tickets, of course?


----------



## AlanC

^Gnatty, love that three-piece and tie + those shoes--just great.

Debut of my 'new' Kiton sportcoat with indoor pics due to early sunset these days:



















Kiton cashmere sportcoat
BB OCBD
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, vintage
cashmere pocket square
Alden belt
Incotex chinos
BR socks
Alden shell NST


----------



## LD111134

Just fabulous, Alan.


----------



## LD111134

When you write "new", do you mean it's thrifted? If so, it's the mother lode of thrifting. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

^Yes and yes.


----------



## LD111134

AlanC said:


> ^Yes and yes.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## video2

AlanC said:


> ^Gnatty, love that three-piece and tie + those shoes--just great.
> 
> Debut of my 'new' Kiton sportcoat with indoor pics due to early sunset these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiton cashmere sportcoat
> BB OCBD
> Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, vintage
> cashmere pocket square
> Alden belt
> Incotex chinos
> BR socks
> Alden shell NST


Nice jacket, Alan, I see some small defects, but the biggest problem here is size. It looks too big for you. Look at your shoulders. This must bust be adjusted, but I think it's not a problem for your tailor. This is a Kiton jacket after all :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cary Grant

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that the shoulders seem not to be lying flat. Unlike this nice sport coat's:


It's just hitched up on his back a bit which you can clearly see in the closer picture.


----------



## gnatty8

Cary Grant said:


> It's just hitched up on his back a bit which you can clearly see in the closer picture.


That's probably correct, doesn't do this IRL..


----------



## JayJay

gnatty, this is one of your best post ever, IMO. The 3-piece looks terrific, and is very well coordinated. Outstanding!


----------



## gnatty8

judges76 said:


> RLPL, Borrelli, Vass?


Shoes are Vass, yes. Good eye.


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> Interesting fabric, though, and everything else looks great, except for the sleeve length:icon_smile_big:
> 
> What do you use your ticket pockets for, besides tickets, of course?


lol, I've seen your fits, and I doubt we would ever agree on how clothing should fit!! I am not criticizing your fits, just we obviously have two very different aesthetics.

I use the ticket pocket for the same thing I use the 3rd button in a 3 roll 2. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kev777

Can i ask the details of the jacket ??


----------



## Cary Grant

gnatty8 said:


> That's probably correct, doesn't do this IRL..


Right- and to pick that nit in a pose where you are leaning, hands in pockets, shoulders forward...


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> *Interesting fabric, though, and everything else looks great, except for the sleeve length*:icon_smile_big:
> 
> What do you use your ticket pockets for, besides tickets, of course?


With hands in pockets, how can you even tell how long the sleeves are?


----------



## JayJay

AlanC said:


> ^Yes and yes.


Nice jacket, and a great find.


----------



## nick.mccann

It's actually cool today!

I'm not sure if the colors work out with this. Blue sweater with a black tie and charcoal pants.


----------



## oroy38

I figure a good place to make my first post here on AAAC would be in this thread!






Sorry! I know I need to shave!

Jacket: Bookster UK, MTM (Autumn Leaf fabric)
Sweater: Express, merino
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Burberry
Jeans: Lucky
Shoes: Crockett & Jones, Tetbury


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Catching up, yesterday


I really like this combo, especially in terms of the patterns and colours used.The tie is probably my favourite item.



AlanC said:


> Debut of my 'new' Kiton sportcoat with indoor pics due to early sunset these days...


Could use a touch of surgery I think, esp. to the waist/torso and if you feel daring/have a very good tailor, the shoulders. Lovely looking fabric though.



kev777 said:


> Can i ask the details of the jacket ??


RL Polo, from a few years ago.

Apologies for the blurry photos; I've been turning off the flash recently to get more colour-accurate photos, but it does lead to more blurry pics. Don't know if there's anything on a P&S that can be adjusted easily to stop this, but willing to hear recommendations!


----------



## JDC

Nick: It works. 

Same to Oroy.

Guys, can you please give some details on your outfits? The pics are great but the main point is to share sourcing information with others.


----------



## JDC

Holdfast said:


> Apologies for the blurry photos; I've been turning off the flash recently to get more colour-accurate photos, but it does lead to more blurry pics. Don't know if there's anything on a P&S that can be adjusted easily to stop this, but willing to hear recommendations!


Does your camera have a tripod mount? Using a tripod for long exposure shots will eliminate the blurriness issue.


----------



## Holdfast

FrankDC said:


> Does your camera have a tripod mount? Using a tripod for long exposure shots will eliminate the blurriness issue.


I leave it on a windowsill, so motion blur isn't what's causing it. Well, unless it's MY motion rather than the camera's, which I guess is possible.

On another point, I don't actually think the point of the thread - at least for me - is to share brand info on specific items. I used to do this but it was a distraction more than a help, really, for several reasons (if an item is bespoke or MTM, or a few seasons old and therefore unavailable, or not available in another country, etc, etc).

I think the thread is best for getting ideas about colour/pattern/style combos rather than chasing specific items. At least, that's the sort of thing I look for in other people's shots. Mind you, I'm generally happy to provide deets if anyone specifically asks, but I don't think it's a useful thing to routinely provide.


----------



## JDC

Holdfast said:


> I leave it on a windowsill, so motion blur isn't what's causing it. Well, unless it's MY motion rather than the camera's, which I guess is possible.
> 
> On another point, I don't actually think the point of the thread - at least for me - is to share brand info on specific items. I used to do this but it was a distraction more than a help, really, for several reasons (if an item is bespoke or MTM, or a few seasons old and therefore unavailable, or not available in another country, etc, etc).
> 
> I think the thread is best for getting ideas about colour/pattern/style combos rather than chasing specific items. At least, that's the sort of thing I look for in other people's shots. Mind you, I'm generally happy to provide deets if anyone specifically asks, but I don't think it's a useful thing to routinely provide.


Well then we're dooming this thread to 1/3 pics, and 2/3 inquiries about the pics. A whole lot of wasted time and space.

eBay and other sources make just about everything readily available.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Catching up, yesterday:


Great look, G. Looks like fall is "the season".

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> And today:


Nice choice of colours. I really dig that kind of knitwear, I use it a lot.
But the main thing is that you look cool either in suit or casual.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


> ^Gnatty, love that three-piece and tie + those shoes--just great.
> 
> Debut of my 'new' Kiton sportcoat with indoor pics due to early sunset these days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiton cashmere sportcoat
> BB OCBD
> Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, vintage
> cashmere pocket square
> Alden belt
> Incotex chinos
> BR socks
> Alden shell NST


Looking very good Alan. Dig the shoes.

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

FrankDC said:


> Well then we're dooming this thread to 1/3 pics, and 2/3 inquiries about the pics. A whole lot of wasted time and space.


Well, space is hardly an issue really, and as for time, it's less time for me to answer a small number of intermittent queries than to list everything every day.



> eBay and other sources make just about everything readily available.


I'm not sure I'd agree. Lots of items can appear on the thread that are made expressly for that one person. You might be able to get something of a very similar style on eBay or wherever, but if that's all you're shooting for, you don't really need the brand name anyway.

*shrug* ymmv, of course.


----------



## JDC

Holdfast said:


> Well, space is hardly an issue really, and as for time, it's less time for me to answer a small number of intermittent queries than to list everything every day.


Uh, ok.


----------



## stcolumba

FrankDC said:


> Nick: It works.
> 
> Same to Oroy.
> 
> Guys, can you please give some details on your outfits? The pics are great but the main point is to share sourcing information with others.


Suit was made by Paul Chicchini (a tailor shop) in Birmingham, Michigan. Bespoke, depending on how one defines it. They do all the sewing, assembly, etc..

Tie, Talbott
Shirt, Gittman


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Rhapsody in grey*

...and burgundy...


























in a chasmere ensemble.

Cheers

V


----------



## AlanC

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking very good Alan. Dig the shoes.


Thanks, and we can start a mutual admiration society because I love your suit + tie.


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2511/4098920020_968cea243b.jpg


Lovely monochrome play, though I perhaps might have chosen a white square instead.


----------



## jst

Very nice combination of suit+tie+pocket square. Monochrome is proper word. Beutiful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
DY Cufflinks
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mysharona

Oroy-
I love the look, but take a look at this pic... one thing looks out of place. Just one... see it? Look at proportion. The mammoth Windsor knot is disproportionate to the rest of the ensemble. Everything else is fitted, dare I say perfectly, but the tie knot is even wider than the piece of argyle pattern you have showing. I would suggest a four-in-hand or at biggest a Pratt knot for this look. Everything else is spot on.


----------



## mysharona

Just a snippet from today...


----------



## mysharona

themanfromlisbon said:


>


Wow! I can't believe my monitor isn't freaking out! I don't know how you pulled it off, but great photography, V!


----------



## oroy38

mysharona said:


> Oroy-
> I love the look, but take a look at this pic... one thing looks out of place. Just one... see it? Look at proportion. The mammoth Windsor knot is disproportionate to the rest of the ensemble. Everything else is fitted, dare I say perfectly, but the tie knot is even wider than the piece of argyle pattern you have showing. I would suggest a four-in-hand or at biggest a Pratt knot for this look. Everything else is spot on.


Thank you for your compliments. Regarding your statements on the Windsor Knot, I do agree that it is quite out of place, aesthetically. I won't waste your time telling you why I chose it (in short, it's a matter of preference, personality, and so on) because we are judging the picture from a purely aesthetic perspective. But again, thank you for your compliments.

I am quite glad that you have positive things to say about the fit. The jacket was my first MTM experience, and my obsession over the measurements I took worked out in my favor!


----------



## mysharona

oroy38 said:


> Thank you for your compliments. Regarding your statements on the Windsor Knot, I do agree that it is quite out of place, aesthetically. I won't waste your time telling you why I chose it (in short, it's a matter of preference, personality, and so on) because we are judging the picture from a purely aesthetic perspective. But again, thank you for your compliments.
> 
> I am quite glad that you have positive things to say about the fit. *The jacket was my first MTM experience,* and my obsession over the measurements I took worked out in my favor!


Well, you did extremely well. It looks great. I go through phases with tie knots, and have learned a lot from looking back at my own pics at which knot works with what. I have worn plenty of out of place Windsors, and have, in retrospect, learned to omit the Windsor from some outfits while embracing it in others. 
Didn't mean any offense, so thanks for not inferring any.


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> On another point, I don't actually think the point of the thread - at least for me - is to share brand info on specific items. I used to do this but it was a distraction more than a help, really, for several reasons (if an item is bespoke or MTM, or a few seasons old and therefore unavailable, or not available in another country, etc, etc).
> 
> I think the thread is best for getting ideas about colour/pattern/style combos rather than chasing specific items. At least, that's the sort of thing I look for in other people's shots. Mind you, I'm generally happy to provide deets if anyone specifically asks, but I don't think it's a useful thing to routinely provide.


I agree. I don't post this stuff as a rule unless somebody particularly asks, and I think somebody asked me if my shoes were Vass and I confirmed. I normally don't find questions about sources helpful unless it's for something like shoes, which don't tend to change much season to season.

I am also a PM away if anybody ever has any questions for me.


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> I agree. I don't post this stuff as a rule unless somebody particularly asks, and I think somebody asked me if my shoes were Vass and I confirmed. I normally don't find questions about sources helpful unless it's for something like shoes, which don't tend to change much season to season.
> 
> I am also a PM away if anybody ever has any questions for me.


That's why I stopped describing the items - and frankly, that saves me a few minutes every day that I could direct to something more productive. LOL.


----------



## LD111134

*Had lunch with a colleague at the Metropolitan Club in the Sears - er, Willis - Tower*


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and burgundy...


Wow, very well done Vic, the tie was a terrific choice.


----------



## LD111134

*After a day of computer problems all day yesterday, I'm glad that Friday is finally here...*









Forgot to pull down my left shirt sleeve...


----------



## 46L

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and burgundy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a chasmere ensemble.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


WOW! Very well done.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> On another point, I don't actually think the point of the thread - at least for me - is to share brand info on specific items. I used to do this but it was a distraction more than a help, really, for several reasons (if an item is bespoke or MTM, or a few seasons old and therefore unavailable, or not available in another country, etc, etc).
> 
> I think the thread is best for getting ideas about colour/pattern/style combos rather than chasing specific items. At least, that's the sort of thing I look for in other people's shots. Mind you, I'm generally happy to provide deets if anyone specifically asks, but I don't think it's a useful thing to routinely provide.


Agreed


----------



## Srynerson

LD111134 said:


>


I like the colors, LD, but that button stance is much too high for my tastes on a two button jacket. :crazy:


----------



## LD111134

Srynerson said:


> I like the colors, LD, but that button stance is much too high for my tastes on a two button jacket. :crazy:


It is pretty high but for me, fabric (Loro Piana cashmere) trumps gorge. :icon_smile_wink: I do get your point, however.


----------



## Holdfast

LD111134 said:


> https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/Picture193.jpg


Those lapels are SHARP! You'll put someone's eye out with them.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


> Thanks, and we can start a mutual admiration society because I love your suit + tie.


Thanks Alan.
And be sure that I always admire your style.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Lovely monochrome play, though I perhaps might have chosen a white square instead.


Yes, H. I agree it could be nice. 
But I thought of something different, and I really love that silk ps

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

jst said:


> Very nice combination of suit+tie+pocket square. Monochrome is proper word. Beutiful.


Thanks, Jst . You're too kind

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mysharona said:


> Wow! I can't believe my monitor isn't freaking out! I don't know how you pulled it off, but great photography, V!


Lol, MS. All by myself, believe it.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


> That's why I stopped describing the items - and frankly, that saves me a few minutes every day that I could direct to something more productive. LOL.


I agree!

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Wow, very well done Vic, the tie was a terrific choice.


Thanks G. The tie is cashmere, Wesley, a great portuguese brand (very british, I should say , lol): nice ties and ps, very good shirts and knitwears, and a great taylor.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

46L said:


> WOW! Very well done.


Thanks, 46L 

Cheers

V


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Love this look!*

I love this look and I am crazy about that pocket silk!!


----------



## LD111134

Holdfast said:


> Those lapels are SHARP! You'll put someone's eye out with them.


RL Polo/Blue Label. I have two suits and one blazer with those lapels and I just love them.


----------



## stcolumba

Mark Ligett said:


> I love this look and I am crazy about that pocket silk!!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
NM socks
Lucchese boot
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Hence . . .*



mysharona said:


> With hands in pockets, how can you even tell how long the sleeves are?


. . . the grinning emoticon at the end of my "ironious" sentence:icon_smile_big:


----------



## oroy38

Old picture, but the same outfit I wore tonight.
https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1603k.jpg/

The sleeves have since been shortened.


----------



## Srynerson

oroy38 said:


> Old picture, but the same outfit I wore tonight.
> https://img18.imageshack.us/i/img1603k.jpg/
> 
> The sleeves have since been shortened.


Very nice, but I'm a bit confused about your statement that you've had the sleeves shortened since that picture was taken. The sleeves looked fine to me in the picture (although since your arms were both at angles, it's difficult to say for certain).


----------



## oroy38

In that picture the sleeves were actually about a half inch too long, so no shirt cuff was visible.


----------



## gnatty8

gnatty8 does casual:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Regent flannel suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
RL pocket square (I think...I removed the tags long ago)
BB Peal (Sargent) suede shoes


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday Outfit*

Church, then on to the TAMU women's basketball game at Reed Arena:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Zegn pocket-square
Truzzi shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
CK socks
testoni bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> gnatty8 does casual:


Casual and very springing look. G. Great sun, huh?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> Church, then on to the TAMU women's basketball game at Reed Arena:


Like it very, very much. Great shoes.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*The winter is here...*

...even though we don't have snow:
(sorry 'bout some blurry pictures)

















Outdoor (sorry the blurry picture)

















Cheers

V


----------



## LD111134

Yesterday's casual fit:
New Barbour six-pocket wook coat








Alden shell cordovan ankle boots








Saturday at the Morton Arboretum - new RRL raw denim selvege


----------



## LD111134

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...even though we don't have snow:
> (sorry 'bout some blurry pictures)
> 
> Outdoor (sorry the blurry picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Cool jacket and shoes, Vic!


----------



## dchandler2

themanfromlisbon said:


> Like it very, very much. Great shoes.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks themanfromlisbon. They are Allen Edmonds Weybridge in chili.


----------



## Jovan

Excellent. What was the event?



LD111134 said:


>


Colour combinations are good, but the trousers would look a lot better secured with braces. A belt interrupts the continuity of fabric a three piece should have.


----------



## Holdfast

Apologies for the grainy pics; these dark mornings mean that I think I'm going to have to use the flash.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

gnatty8 said:


> gnatty8 does casual:


Don't ever lose that shirt; the pattern matching is phenominal: pockets, flaps,fronts and sleeves. Mmmmmmwaah! (That's me doing one of those French things where you kiss curled fingertips then splay them into the air.)​


----------



## The Expatriate

Nothing special...


----------



## Enigma1088

Hey guys,

I have not posted since inquiring about what to wear for my internship, but I figured a couple pictures from a wedding would be enough reason to contribute again. (Sorry you cannot see the whole suit, but it is dark charcoal with thin blue pin-striping. Also the tie appears long because I am dancing with my mom.) I have loved seeing what you guys have been wearing recently. 





-Enigma1088


----------



## oroy38

The Expatriate said:


> Nothing special...


Great use of some basic staples in a solid way. Way to keep it simple. :aportnoy:

My only suggestion is to have the trousers hemmed a bit shorter. The break is a bit excessive in my opinion.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oroy38 said:


> Great use of some basic staples in a solid way. Way to keep it simple. :aportnoy:
> 
> My only suggestion is to have the trousers hemmed a bit shorter. The break is a bit excessive in my opinion.


Just my thoughts as well...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LD111134 said:


> Cool jacket and shoes, Vic!


Thanks LD.
Old jacket and new Crockett & Jones boots

Cheers

V


----------



## oroy38

I love the 3 piece, and the choice of tie-color really pops. Out of curiosity, what kind of tie knot is that, and details on the shoes?


----------



## DCLawyer68

Enigma1088 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have not posted since inquiring about what to wear for my internship, but I figured a couple pictures from a wedding would be enough reason to contribute again. (Sorry you cannot see the whole suit, but it is dark charcoal with thin blue pin-striping. Also the tie appears long because I am dancing with my mom.) I have loved seeing what you guys have been wearing recently.
> 
> -Enigma1088


I like how you paired your drink to your tie, making it an accessory.
:icon_smile_big:


----------



## DCLawyer68

stcolumba said:


> Suit was made by Paul Chicchini (a tailor shop) in Birmingham, Michigan. Bespoke, depending on how one defines it. They do all the sewing, assembly, etc..
> 
> Tie, Talbott
> Shirt, Gittman


Birmingham! My home town. Is Van Boven's still there?


----------



## Holdfast

oroy38 said:


> I love the 3 piece, and the choice of tie-color really pops. Out of curiosity, what kind of tie knot is that, and details on the shoes?


Knot is my usual one (sort of a half-windsor, though not quite) - it looks different on this tie compared to my usual one because this tie is shaped a bit differently to most others and of a thinner silk. The shoes are Crockett & Jones Welbeck.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
Kiton shirt
Levi 501
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo chukka
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mysharona

Hey all, sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been leading some training seminars and haven't had much time for posting. Here's a couple from the other day.


----------



## mco543




----------



## Blueboy1938

*Suggest . . .*

. . . that before you whip off your coat next time, take a trip to the men's room, unzip the trousers, pull down the shirt tails while simultaneously hiking up the trousers, settle the trousers back down to normal heighth - oh, and zip back up:icon_smile_big: - _et voilá_, no more baggy shirt!

There's also a product that is supposed to keep the shirt tucked in, but I haven't used the one I thought I "just had to have" yet, so no recommendation as to how effective it is.


----------



## stcolumba

DCLawyer68 said:


> Birmingham! My home town. Is Van Boven's still there?


Van Boven, which used to thrive in Detroit, Birmingham, and Ann Arbor, remains only in Ann Arbor--Nichols Arcade.


----------



## LD111134

*Late post...busy day at the office...*


----------



## Enigma1088

Blueboy1938, I usually try to keep my shirt neatly tucked in but I'm afraid that after a night of dancing it was a bit loose haha. Hopefully I will have another opportunity to get some better shots of the suit.


----------



## stcolumba

LD111134 said:


>


Fantastic tie and cuff links!


----------



## oroy38

Flash made the pants look more like grey jeans. They're actually thin wale brown cords. Still gotta pick up some nice thick waled ones.

And off to a Biology final...


----------



## upr_crust

*I've missed posting, but will make up for lost time . . .*

. . . once I'm back in NYC.

I'm currently in the Upper Class lounge for Virgin Atlantic, at Heathrow, after 12 nights in London, which were very busy, and during which I bought a few things, pictures of which I will post as soon as I'm back on EST rather than GMT.

I did have occasion to meet up with Lilaccords, who is a most likeable and hospitable chap, with a abiding love of good clothes and a commensurate amount of knowledge of fine tailoring (supplemented by his basement full of highly experienced alteration tailors). It was a pleasure to have made his acquaintance.


----------



## Srynerson

oroy38 said:


> Flash made the pants look more like grey jeans. They're actually thin wale brown cords. Still gotta pick up some nice thick waled ones.
> 
> And off to a Biology final...


Great looking jacket!


----------



## TRH

Yeah, that fit looks pretty awesome.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . once I'm back in NYC.
> 
> I'm currently in the Upper Class lounge for Virgin Atlantic, at Heathrow, after 12 nights in London, which were very busy, and during which I bought a few things, pictures of which I will post as soon as I'm back on EST rather than GMT.
> 
> I did have occasion to meet up with Lilaccords, who is a most likeable and hospitable chap, with a abiding love of good clothes and a commensurate amount of knowledge of fine tailoring (supplemented by his basement full of highly experienced alteration tailors). It was a pleasure to have made his acquaintance.


have a safe trip back and looking forward to your posts


----------



## Holdfast

Great jacket fit.


----------



## Diggy18

My first time EVER wearing a pocket square.  It's actually kind of tricky to make even the basic TV fold fit properly into the pocket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni t-shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
looking very sharp


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton sportcoat
Alan Paine cashmere vest
BB OCBD
vintage tie (ca. 1930s)
Marinella pocket square
Alden belt
HSM cords
BR socks
Grenson chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

^^ good looking attire


----------



## GWAlex

Here's an introduction. Was dressed for a night out with a political party of the right-wing ideology.

Grey pinstripe suit
A tailored black dress shirt (top button undone, at the time)
A blue cotton pocket square (I should've made more of an effort folding it, and tucking it in further)
The UK-NZ Flag lapel pin looks so out of place -______________-

I don't have a tie on yet, but I had a 2 shade diagonal striped blue tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Diggy18 said:


> My first time EVER wearing a pocket square.  It's actually kind of tricky to make even the basic TV fold fit properly into the pocket.


All is very nice. But, especially, I like the socks!


----------



## LD111134

*Busy morning, early afternoon...forgot to pull down the shirt sleeves...*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Costco cardigan
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A small sampling of photos taken during my trip to London . . .*

. . . the first is what I wore to the ENO last Saturday night, and then to the bar at the Lanesborough Hotel (a very snazzy place for drinks and such), and the other three are of my acquisition made in the UK, a suit from New & Lingwood (RTW, but not so ill-fitting, perhaps).

I hope that you all enjoy.


----------



## Jovan

That chalk stripe three piece is pretty cool.


----------



## mcarthur

LD111134 said:


>


good looking attire


----------



## gman-17

Ignore the dazed and confused look on my face.










Should have fixed that left trouser leg :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Simon Myerson

Love the trouser, sock, shoe thing G. Excellent look.


----------



## LD111134

*Looking good, g-man!*

The shoes look very similar to the Peal & Company reverse calf cap toe balmorals that I almost wore today (although mine might be a bit more medium brown...).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> That chalk stripe three piece is pretty cool.


I like just a little zoot in one's suit as well!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gman-17 said:


> Ignore the dazed and confused look on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have fixed that left trouser leg :icon_smile_big:


A very good shape come back GM 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*No Comments*

















Cheers

V


----------



## 46L

very nice, g-man.


----------



## Holdfast

Some decent looks over the last 24hrs.




Scruffy unshaven Friday. I need the weekend!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## LilacCords

*Looks good HF.*



LD111134 said:


> *Like the shoes LD.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks great Upr! It was good to meet you the other day hope your journey back was a good one.*


----------



## stcolumba

A Maize and Blue Day...the day before the Michigan-Ohio State game. At the very least, I can hope for a miracle. :icon_smile:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Toothy!*



gman-17 said:


>


Very nice houndstooth socks. They look welded to your ankle. Wherever did you get them?


----------



## gman-17

themanfromlisbon said:


> A very good shape come back GM
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Vic,

Thank you. I appreciate your taste and your compliments. Your boots and trousers are :icon_cheers:



46L said:


> very nice, g-man.


46L Thanks!



Blueboy1938 said:


> Very nice houndstooth socks. They look welded to your ankle. Wherever did you get them?


Blueboy, the socks are Marcoliani from Kabbaz

Quite expensive but worth it--I have never worn better.

Lou,

I didn't want to miss your comment - thanks. You look dapper as always, I cannot wait for the pub crawl.

Upper Crust - Excellent choice in suits. I love the navy chalk stripe power suit. Who were you hanging out with there in the UK?


----------



## upr_crust

*Let me join the chorus of people praising your attire . . .*

. . . your last posting made me jealous of your trousers, socks and shoes - very nice job on all three.

As for "hanging out in the UK", I shared my hotel room with a friend from Surrey who took his holidays simultaneous with mine so that I'd have company for my cultural pursuits (and shopping tours).

As for evening entertainments, I did spend a couple of evenings with a certain lady with whom you've become acquainted via my Facebook page. She got my travelling companion and I into a private club in St. James, and we three had a long chat in the bar of the Lanesborough Hotel, after an early performance last Saturday at the ENO, consuming three rounds of drinks and mass quantities of cashews (none of us had had dinner - my travelling companion and I had had a grand late lunch at the Albermarle, the lady had had only a smidgen of food, having had in contractors for the day at her flat).

Glad that you like the suit in any case :icon_smile_big:.



gman-17 said:


> Upper Crust - Excellent choice in suits. I love the navy chalk stripe power suit. Who were you hanging out with there in the UK?


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . your last posting made me jealous of your trousers, socks and shoes - very nice job on all three.
> 
> As for "hanging out in the UK", I shared my hotel room with a friend from Surrey who took his holidays simultaneous with mine so that I'd have company for my cultural pursuits (and shopping tours).
> 
> As for evening entertainments, I did spend a couple of evenings with a certain lady with whom you've become acquainted via my Facebook page. She got my travelling companion and I into a private club in St. James, and we three had a long chat in the bar of the Lanesborough Hotel, after an early performance last Saturday at the ENO, consuming three rounds of drinks and mass quantities of cashews (none of us had had dinner - my travelling companion and I had had a grand late lunch at the Albermarle, the lady had had only a smidgen of food, having had in contractors for the day at her flat).
> 
> Glad that you like the suit in any case :icon_smile_big:.


Sounds like a blast of a time. I will be off next week, hopefully I will truly enjoy a day without work interruptions.

Suit looks great, slimmer cut than your BBs. I like it.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## thunderw21

Went antiquing today.
Wore a late 1930s Fashion Park flannel suit and...









...a Taurus PT-709 Slim.


----------



## upr_crust

*Antiquing must be a dangerous sport in Iowa . . .*

. . . that one needs to be armed to do it.

One hopes that you did not have cause to shoot the antiques dealer.



thunderw21 said:


> Went antiquing today.
> Wore a late 1930s Fashion Park flannel suit and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a Taurus PT-709 Slim.


----------



## Cruiser

Dang it, I went out without my S&W .357. Thank goodness I'm not going to the antique store today. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

thunderw21 said:


> Went antiquing today.
> Wore a late 1930s Fashion Park flannel suit and...
> 
> ...a Taurus PT-709 Slim.


This is a clash!!

I would have paired it with a .32 Colt pistol or a .38 Detective Special Revolver!!


----------



## JDC

+1 William. Outstanding.

Although you either need to smile, or carry a machine gun. :icon_smile:


----------



## thunderw21

Never know when you're going to . When you'll let your guard down. Restraining orders . You can't protect yourself . I'd rather be fired and judged by 12 .

Antique mall aren't exempt from bad guys.


----------



## thunderw21

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is a clash!!
> 
> I would have paired it with a .32 Colt pistol or a .38 Detective Special Revolver!!


I've been looking for a Colt 1903 Hammerless but haven't found one...yet.


----------



## gman-17

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is a clash!!
> 
> I would have paired it with a .32 Colt pistol or a .38 Detective Special Revolver!!


I have to agree true vintage requires a revolver --


----------



## Simon Myerson

thunderw21 said:


> You can't protect yourself .


I can. Try a proper class. And keep the safety catch on given where you've put it


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> Dang it, I went out without my S&W .357. Thank goodness I'm not going to the antique store today. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


You also went out without your pocket square Cruiser. Tsk Tsk..


----------



## gnatty8

This week, peacoat week it seems..


----------



## thunderw21

Simon Myerson said:


> ...And keep the safety catch on given where you've put it


I always carry in Condition 1.


----------



## gnatty8

This time with tie:


----------



## thunderw21

Nice peacoat, is it U.S. Navy or civilian?


----------



## gnatty8

thunderw21 said:


> Nice peacoat, is it U.S. Navy or civilian?


Civilian I am afraid. Top one is Polo RL bottom is J Crew.


----------



## oroy38

Shoes and shirt are fine. Suit could use a little waist suppression. I like the cufflinks too. The tie and the sunglasses have got to go, though.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Curious . . .*



thunderw21 said:


> Never know when you're going to . When you'll let your guard down. Restraining orders . You can't protect yourself . I'd rather be fired and judged by 12 .
> 
> Antique mall aren't exempt from bad guys.


. . . that Iowa antique malls should be that dangerous. I assume, of course, you are permitted to carry a concealed weapon. Orders restraining you or others? I suppose that, if you dress like a '20s gangster, there might be others who would take you at face value. However, I agree with others that a period piece would be more compatible. Although, there's something to be said for having the latest ordnance


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> Civilian I am afraid. Top one is Polo RL bottom is J Crew.


Just from appearance, the biggest difference I see from an authentic pea coat are the lapels. The notch on a Navy pea coat is very small with each side almost touching. Compare the notches on yours with the notches on mine; and I know that mine is authentic because I was standing in a long line of recruits at the Naval Training Center in San Diego in 1968 with people yelling at me when it was handed to me. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## 46L

Cruiser said:


> Just from appearance, the biggest difference I see from an authentic pea coat are the lapels. The notch on a Navy pea coat is very small with each side almost touching. Compare the notches on yours with the notches on mine; and I know that mine is authentic because I was standing in a long line of recruits at the Naval Training Center in San Diego in 1968 with people yelling at me when it was handed to me. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


The question is, of course, does it fit?


----------



## thunderw21

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that Iowa antique malls should be that dangerous. I assume, of course, you are permitted to carry a concealed weapon. Orders restraining you or others? I suppose that, if you dress like a '20s gangster, there might be others who would take you at face value. However, I agree with others that a period piece would be more compatible. Although, there's something to be said for having the latest ordnance


Yep, I have my CCP. No restraining orders, just run-ins with bad characters including a fellow who'd just stabbed a woman. I'm a sheeple no more.

Not dressed as a '20 ganster, just a '30s regular person. Though I consider '30s style to be timeless, so I might as well be dressed as a 2009 young blue collar worker in a nice suit. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

Good stuff. I like the colours here. Nice lighting too.


----------



## svb

I am a first-year associate at a medium-size defense firm in Los Angeles.

Here was my attire this week:

Monday -- client meeting


















Tuesday



















Wednesday



















Thursday -- court appearance & deposition




























Friday -- casual




























Today










I'm trying to incorporate a few different elements into what is hopefully a somewhat-cohesive wardrobe. What do you guys think?


----------



## JDC

svb said:


> I'm trying to incorporate a few different elements into what is hopefully a somewhat-cohesive wardrobe. What do you guys think?


I think I love winter.

Great outfits!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Cartier cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## oroy38

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that Iowa antique malls should be that dangerous. I assume, of course, you are permitted to carry a concealed weapon. Orders restraining you or others? I suppose that, if you dress like a '20s gangster, there might be others who would take you at face value. However, I agree with others that a period piece would be more compatible. Although, there's something to be said for having the latest ordnance


The funny thing is that at distances less than/equal to 20 feet, if the person has a knife and is relatively quick on their feet, then you're screwed (assuming that you don't have a round already chambered, safety on). If you already have around chambered and you carry with the safety off (or you flip the safety while drawing), you might be okay at 15 feet. And this is assuming that you have your holster in a position that is unobstructed and that your draw is clean and fast. Having friends in the military who do a lot of CQB training and show me some tricks at the range, I've learned a few things. I've also learned that most people grossly overestimate the speed of their draw from their CC position of choice, even at the range. Stick them in a threatened training scenario at which you're attacked at random by someone, you're even slower.

Bottom line is that if you're gonna carry, make sure you practice regularly. Having a gun is useless if you can't draw it fast enough in a threatened situation.

In any situation that involves your life being threatened, the best thing to do is to run if possible.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Turtleneck and BB Corduroy Blazer.










No firearm today.


----------



## thunderw21

oroy38 said:


> The funny thing is that at distances less than/equal to 20 feet, if the person has a knife and is relatively quick on their feet, then you're screwed (assuming that you don't have a round already chambered, safety on). If you already have around chambered and you carry with the safety off (or you flip the safety while drawing), you might be okay at 15 feet. And this is assuming that you have your holster in a position that is unobstructed and that your draw is clean and fast. Having friends in the military who do a lot of CQB training and show me some tricks at the range, I've learned a few things. I've also learned that most people grossly overestimate the speed of their draw from their CC position of choice, even at the range. Stick them in a threatened training scenario at which you're attacked at random by someone, you're even slower.
> 
> Bottom line is that if you're gonna carry, make sure you practice regularly. Having a gun is useless if you can't draw it fast enough in a threatened situation.
> 
> In any situation that involves your life being threatened, the best thing to do is to run if possible.


Well said. Break contact and de-escalate the situation, if possible.

Just had a situation tonight of a man nearly breaking down the door of the apartment next to me while screaming obscenities at the person inside. I stayed in my apartment with 911 ready to dial and handgun on my hip just incase things went south. The situation eventually de-escalated, thankfully. This is the third situation I've faced within 1 1/2 years and I don't even live in a bad part of town!

Anyways, back to the clothing.

svb, that first suit of yours is very nice.


----------



## mco543

oroy38 said:


> Shoes and shirt are fine. Suit could use a little waist suppression. I like the cufflinks too. The tie and the sunglasses have got to go, though.


The sunglasses are needed as i require a prescription and my eyes are very sensitive to light. The lenses arent as red as they appear they're more of a rose color.


----------



## TRH

svb, really nice attire - I especially dig the solid 3pc, looks good.


----------



## hockeyinsider

svb said:


> I am a first-year associate at a medium-size defense firm in Los Angeles.
> 
> Here was my attire this week:
> 
> Monday -- client meeting


Nice suit, but the tie needs to go. It's ugly.


----------



## dchandler2

*Todays Sunday outfit*


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM tie
SR pocket-square
Gucci shirt
MD belt
PS socks
Mezlan loafers
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Some random shots from my recent trip to London . . .*

These first two are from my visit to the British Museum, for the Moctezuma show, and the show of 20th century prints by prominent Mexican artists (Rivera, Siqueros, Orozco, etc.)



















The next two photos are unfortunately from an i-Phone, but show myself and a friend in the lobby of the Lanesborough Hotel, a very choice place in which to park oneself, whether for a drink or for an evening's rest.



















The final photo is from the Millenium Bridge, after a ride downriver from the Tate Britain to the Tate Modern. However, sunshine (or at least lack of rain) trumped cultural concerns, and I opted to cross the river, and wander back to the West End via Fleet St. and the Strand.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> These first two are from my visit to the British Museum, for the Moctezuma show, and the show of 20th century prints by prominent Mexican artists (Rivera, Siqueros, Orozco, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next two photos are unfortunately from an i-Phone, but show myself and a friend in the lobby of the Lanesborough Hotel, a very choice place in which to park oneself, whether for a drink or for an evening's rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final photo is from the Millenium Bridge, after a ride downriver from the Tate Britain to the Tate Modern. However, sunshine (or at least lack of rain) trumped cultural concerns, and I opted to cross the river, and wander back to the West End via Fleet St. and the Strand.


Are you related to her? There seems to be a resemblance. Nice photographs -- I always enjoy visiting London. I just wish the U.S. dollar was stronger. In regards to your clothing choice, I'm not a big fan of camel sportcoats and leather jackets.


----------



## upr_crust

*I would not insult the lady by saying that she resembles me in any way . . .*

The lady pictured is a dear friend of long standing who lives in London, but I can assure you that she is only related to me by friendship, not genetics, and she's much prettier than I am.

As for my choice of jackets, both choices were made for practical reasons having to do with colour coordination between jackets and odd trousers, and for my comfort - the camel's hair provided exactly the right amount of insulation on the days that I wore it, and the leather jacket the same.

As for wishing for a stronger dollar, I am in perfect agreement on that point - the bills have come in, and they are not pretty at all.



hockeyinsider said:


> Are you related to her? There seems to be a resemblance. Nice photographs -- I always enjoy visiting London. I just wish the U.S. dollar was stronger. In regards to your clothing choice, I'm not a big fan of camel sportcoats and leather jackets.


----------



## vinliny

svb said:


> I'm trying to incorporate a few different elements into what is hopefully a somewhat-cohesive wardrobe. What do you guys think?


You put together some nice looks there, except for that brownish tie. Get rid of that ASAP! Are those the AE Wilberts in the fourth pic?


----------



## svb

vinliny said:


> You put together some nice looks there, except for that brownish tie. Get rid of that ASAP! Are those the AE Wilberts in the fourth pic?


Thanks, and yes, those sure are! I love the Wilberts -- for a slightly more casual dress shoe with a rubber sole, they cannot be beat.

And I don't know which tie you are referring to. I didn't post any brown ones...


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


> These first two are from my visit to the British Museum, for the Moctezuma show, and the show of 20th century prints by prominent Mexican artists (Rivera, Siqueros, Orozco, etc.)


Very nice, UC. Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile:


----------



## PKJR

LD111134 said:


> Very nice, UC. Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile:


I might be wrong or this could be a pic but it seems to be little bit tight under arms


----------



## LD111134

PKJR said:


> I might be wrong or this could be a pic but it seems to be little bit tight under arms


The armholes are a little high, but it also may be my posture in this pic (I'm kind of hunched forward).


----------



## Holdfast

Nice photos, upr, esp. the one on the Millennium Bridge - love the hat & scarf there. I also approve of the highly diplomatic "sunshine... at least, lack of rain..." line. 




Have I mentioned before that I hate Mondays? Yes? Well, consider this an encore...


----------



## WingtipTom

upr_crust said:


> These first two are from my visit to the British Museum, for the Moctezuma show, and the show of 20th century prints by prominent Mexican artists (Rivera, Siqueros, Orozco, etc.)
> 
> The next two photos are unfortunately from an i-Phone, but show myself and a friend in the lobby of the Lanesborough Hotel, a very choice place in which to park oneself, whether for a drink or for an evening's rest.
> 
> The final photo is from the Millenium Bridge, after a ride downriver from the Tate Britain to the Tate Modern. However, sunshine (or at least lack of rain) trumped cultural concerns, and I opted to cross the river, and wander back to the West End via Fleet St. and the Strand.


You look great in all the photos, upr. I love the ensemble with the camel hair jacket you put together...very "smart" looking. And, I never thought a leather jacket could look THAT good, but you've "dressed up" the look quite nicely here. I haven't worn mine in who-knows-how-long, but after seeing your example, I may just have to pull it out again. Thank you for sharing these pics with all of us, both for sartorial showcasing, and for the backgrounds. I hope you enjoyed your vacation. Someday I'll get to Europe. Someday...


----------



## teekayvee

*Hanging out at home*

For a lazy weekend at home:

Some old Banana Republic pants (bought in 1998, I got married in them in 2002), Viccel OTC socks (they're great! Just got my second shipment. These are in scarlet), Sebagos (bought new on Ebay, a mixup got me the suede version but they've grown on me, I wear them on the beach on vacation and for the rest of the year at home, with or without socks).


----------



## teekayvee

svb said:


> Wednesday


Love your Wed outfit. What's the watch?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## svb

teekayvee said:


> Love your Wed outfit. What's the watch?


Thanks! It's a Skagen. I love it because it is super slim and minimalist in design.

This is it:

https://www.skagen.com/item/433LSLC.fx


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> These first two are from my visit to the British Museum, for the Moctezuma show, and the show of 20th century prints by prominent Mexican artists (Rivera, Siqueros, Orozco, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next two photos are unfortunately from an i-Phone, but show myself and a friend in the lobby of the Lanesborough Hotel, a very choice place in which to park oneself, whether for a drink or for an evening's rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final photo is from the Millenium Bridge, after a ride downriver from the Tate Britain to the Tate Modern. However, sunshine (or at least lack of rain) trumped cultural concerns, and I opted to cross the river, and wander back to the West End via Fleet St. and the Strand.


UC what I would like to know is how much did they charge you for your baggage? You did fly, correct? Or did you have a stateroom on the QE XX??? Looking good. :icon_cheers:


----------



## gman-17

LD111134 said:


> Very nice, UC. Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile:


Nice suit - excellent use of the boots.


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire - first day back after two weeks away . . .*

. . . the tie is a recent purchase from Lewin, from the Jermyn St. store, the shirt is Thomas Pink, from several years ago, and the cufflinks are from the shop at the Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace.


----------



## upr_crust

*I assume that the baggage comments are tongue planted . . .*

. . . firmly in cheek.

In actuality, I flew Virgin Atlantic - Premium Economy going over, Upper Class coming back, both experiences quite positive (there is a reason why people pay more for the privilege - more legroom and priority boarding for Premium Economy, and the Upper Class lounge at Heathrow is heaven on earth, never mind the service you actually get on the plane itself).

One thing about both forms of upgraded flights - both allowed at least two checked bags (rules for VA taking effect today allow 2 bags, neither more than 50 lbs. each for Premium Economy, and 3 bags, no more than 50 lbs each for Upper Class - not counting hand luggage). I slipped well under the wires for both baggage restrictions - at least going over :icon_smile_wink:.



gman-17 said:


> UC what I would like to know is how much did they charge you for your baggage? You did fly, correct? Or did you have a stateroom on the QE XX??? Looking good. :icon_cheers:


----------



## johnpark11

hockeyinsider said:


> Nice suit, but the tie needs to go. It's ugly.


Sorry, I agree on the tie. All else is nice!


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . firmly in cheek.
> 
> In actuality, I flew Virgin Atlantic - Premium Economy going over, Upper Class coming back, both experiences quite positive (there is a reason why people pay more for the privilege - more legroom and priority boarding for Premium Economy, and the Upper Class lounge at Heathrow is heaven on earth, never mind the service you actually get on the plane itself).
> 
> One thing about both forms of upgraded flights - both allowed at least two checked bags (rules for VA taking effect today allow 2 bags, neither more than 50 lbs. each for Premium Economy, and 3 bags, no more than 50 lbs each for Upper Class - not counting hand luggage). I slipped well under the wires for both baggage restrictions - at least going over :icon_smile_wink:.


Well then I must give you credit as the Houdini of apparel arts. :icon_smile_big: (Oh and yes, my tongue was planted firmly in my cheek when I wrote that.)


----------



## alec4444

Awww man, Gnatty! Such a fan of your clothing choices and then you had to go and leave your collar buttons undone. This new "trend" (if you wish to call it that) is painful.

Still like the shirt......BB?

--A



gnatty8 said:


> This week, peacoat week it seems..


----------



## dchandler2

Quick meeting in Austin then back to College Station.


----------



## Holdfast

^ Nice fit on that jacket.


----------



## dchandler2

One of my best purchases thanks to you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS peacoat
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> One of my best purchases thanks to you.


Is it really one I sold? Promise you, I'd completely forgotten, and wasn't fishing! The fit is genuinely good; did it need much tailoring?


----------



## upr_crust

*New "toys" from my trip London - it was a . . .*

. . . New & Lingwood sort of day - suit (new), shoes and braces (previous purchases - the braces some 11 years ago in London, the shoes at Jay Kos, several years ago, as they switched over to Edward Green, and got rid of their N & L stock), with a tie from Turnbull (bought some 10 years ago).

The covert cloth coat is Tyrwhitt, also a new purchase on my recent trip to the UK - actually a little cheaper to buy there than to buy here, miraculously enough.

Hope that you enjoy, in any event . . .


----------



## mysharona

alec4444 said:


> Awww man, Gnatty! Such a fan of your clothing choices and then you had to go and leave your collar buttons undone. *This new "trend" (if you wish to call it that) is painful.*
> --A


Hardly new. Agnelli did it decades ago every time he wore a BB button-down.
Looks good to me.

Today... almost done with my training seminars. Back full time come December.
Finally found new buttons for my blazer, shown below. Real silver to boot!


----------



## gnatty8

alec4444 said:


> Awww man, Gnatty! Such a fan of your clothing choices and then you had to go and leave your collar buttons undone. This new "trend" (if you wish to call it that) is painful.
> 
> Still like the shirt......BB?
> 
> --A


lol, I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. I actually make it a point to button my collars when I wear a tie, but since they come back from the cleaners with the buttons undone, I usually only button these when I notice them, which is most often, when I am tying a tie. I am old enough to remember this "trend" the first couple times it went around, so no, I am definitely not trying to be trendy.. :crazy:


----------



## mcarthur

UPR,
Good looking attire


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Uncle . . .*

. . . always a pleasure to garner your approval.


mcarthur said:


> UPR,
> Good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . always a pleasure to garner your approval.


Thank you for posting the pictures of your trip to London. Wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kemalony

teekayvee said:


> For a lazy weekend at home:
> 
> Some old Banana Republic pants (bought in 1998, I got married in them in 2002), Viccel OTC socks (they're great! Just got my second shipment. These are in scarlet), Sebagos (bought new on Ebay, a mixup got me the suede version but they've grown on me, I wear them on the beach on vacation and for the rest of the year at home, with or without socks).


nice picture


----------



## dchandler2

Holdfast said:


> Is it really one I sold? Promise you, I'd completely forgotten, and wasn't fishing! The fit is genuinely good; did it need much tailoring?


No tailoring at all. I am a 38 regular and this fit perfect. As a matter of fact if I had flat front pants I think that it would look even better. The ones that I have on are single pleated. I will have to put some flat front pants on my Christmas list.


----------



## Jovan

A bit cold and rainy today...


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010026.jpg


I really like this, esp. the splash of green from the scarf.



dchandler2 said:


> No tailoring at all. I am a 38 regular and this fit perfect.


You're very fortunate to get such a good fit from RTW - I suggest seeking out more jackets from that brand (I suspect it must be a Corneliani-made Polo RL?)



Jovan said:


> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/Jovan010.jpg


This looks good. I like the contrast of the plaid shirt against the solid cardy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
Burberry shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## deandbn

Diggy you're looking really good in this pic. Keep doing this!!!

You have a lovely tie knot with a dimple and a pocket square all at the same time. I am impressed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


>


Sharona you have to give us some info on the suit. ?????? BTW, I like it quite a bit. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

Thanks, G. It's Paul Smith, main line.


----------



## gman-17

mysharona said:


> Thanks, G. It's Paul Smith, main line.


Thanks - It is very nice and quite complimentary to you.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Hey Guys, Remember Me?*

For some reason pictures aren't showing up on my Mac in this thread, so I started posting over at SF...figured I'd start over here again as well...still can't see many pics though 

Some looks over the past few weeks:


































































































































OK, done polluting the thread...glad to be back!


----------



## hockeyinsider

Wow. Lots of ideas. It looks like you have added a few jackets to your collection of late.



rgrossicone said:


> For some reason pictures aren't showing up on my Mac in this thread, so I started posting over at SF...figured I'd start over here again as well...still can't see many pics though
> 
> Some looks over the past few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, done polluting the thread...glad to be back!


----------



## rgrossicone

hockeyinsider said:


> Wow. Lots of ideas. It looks like you have added a few jackets to your collection of late.


Only three of those have been purchased/made in the last 6 months or so...in fact, I'm shedding a lot of my stuff as I've outgrown it by hitting the gym...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni pocket-square
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton three-piece suit
NM pocket-square
Ferragamo tie
Lorenzini shirt
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
Gucci tassel loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> Only three of those have been purchased/made in the last 6 months or so...in fact, I'm shedding a lot of my stuff as I've outgrown it by hitting the gym...


What size are you?


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

rgrossicone said:


> For some reason pictures aren't showing up on my Mac in this thread, so I started posting over at SF...figured I'd start over here again as well...still can't see many pics though
> 
> Some looks over the past few weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, done polluting the thread...glad to be back!


There is only one symbol in the world that is sufficient enough to express how I feel about the above:

♥

You really have upped your game!

Deserves to be re-quoted.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Size*



hockeyinsider said:


> What size are you?


I'm more of a slim 40 now...shoulders and back of a 40 fit, waist of a 38...I'm having to do mostly bespoke or a larger cut 38


----------



## rgrossicone

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> There is only one symbol in the world that is sufficient enough to express how I feel about the above:
> 
> ♥
> 
> You really have upped your game!
> 
> Deserves to be re-quoted.


Thanks CC...appreciate it.


----------



## gnatty8

hockeyinsider said:


> Wow. Lots of ideas. It looks like you have added a few jackets to your collection of late.





Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> There is only one symbol in the world that is sufficient enough to express how I feel about the above:
> 
> ♥
> 
> You really have upped your game!
> 
> Deserves to be re-quoted.


I love RG's fits as much as anybody, but was it really necessary to requote all 15 or 16 of them in a row and on the same page? :crazy:

Cross post:


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> I love RG's fits as much as anybody, but was it really necessary to requote all 15 or 16 of them in a row and on the same page? :crazy:


Is there a bandwith shortage of which I was unaware?


----------



## gnatty8

Today, gunboats..


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> Is there a bandwith shortage of which I was unaware?


No, but one could say the time it takes to scroll through 3 sets of identical pictures, all 16 of them (for 48 pictures in total) is a scarce commodity. If it is on the previous page, or even if you want to pic a few of the pictures to comment specifically on, that's fine, but 48 pictures in a row?


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> No, but one could say the time it takes to scroll through 3 sets of identical pictures, all 16 of them (for 48 pictures in total) is a scarce commodity. If it is on the previous page, or even if you want to pic a few of the pictures to comment specifically on, that's fine, but 48 pictures in a row?


You are as exacting as the length of your trousers. We should all aspire to such . . . .


----------



## AlanC

PoloRL shawl cardigan
BB OCBD
Alden belt
HSM cords
BR socks
Alden flex-welt chukkas


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> You are as exacting as the length of your trousers. We should all aspire to such . . . .


Isn't Jos A Bank having a sale somewhere?


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanksgiving at the folks...good eats, good drinks.


















My two most prized possessions, and what I'm most thankful for...my little man Hudson's first Thanksgiving, and my daughter Breuckelen entertaining the guests.


















*Specifics
Jacket BB Camel Hair
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie Scottish Wool
Square RT Linen
Cords Hickey Freeman
Shoes Alden for JCrew Longwings
Beautiful children, unbelievably mine​*


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> 48 pictures in a row?


Sorry for the original deluge...but this line is strikingly familiar to one from an early Kevin Smith film, and it made me laugh, "In a row?"

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Isn't Jos A Bank having a sale somewhere?


Great comeback Potsie.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Sorry for the original deluge...but this line is strikingly familiar to one from an early Kevin Smith film, and it made me laugh, "In a row?"
> 
> Anyone, anyone?


lol, you caught the reference.. :aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> Great comeback Potsie.


Potsie? WTF? Is that some sort of inside joke down at the bowling alley?


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Potsie? WTF? Is that some sort of inside joke down at the bowling alley?


You went away and came back with that??? Please . . Jos Banks and bowling??? What's next?? A Budweiser joke? Gnatty, stick to comments on trouser length where your prdicatbility is more likely to lead you to success.


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> You went away and came back with that??? Please . . Jos Banks and bowling???  What's next?? A Budweiser joke? Gnatty, stick to comments on trouser length where your prdicatbility is more likely to lead you to success.


OK, then your trousers are almost always too long and too wide, better? :devil:

Srsly gman, who appointed you schoolyard bully?


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> OK, then your trousers are almost always too long and too wide, better? :devil:
> 
> Srsly gman, who appointed you schoolyard bully?


There gnatty, you must feel so much better. I have no deisre to steal your title from you. Sorry, I must go now, the boys are waiting for me at the tractor pull.


----------



## gnatty8

gman-17 said:


> There gnatty, you must feel so much better. I have no deisre to steal your title from you. Sorry, I must go now, the boys are waiting for me at the tractor pull.


Drink a cold one for me..


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> lol, you caught the reference.. :aportnoy:


it wasn't _Clerks_, was it?


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


> it wasn't _Clerks_, was it?


Yes, only 37, not 48..


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Drink a cold one for me..


I sure will Gnatty and I will also pray for rain for you.


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Yes, only 37, not 48..


A great flick, although I prefer_Clerks II_ if only for the presence of the radiant Rosario Dawson.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mco543

Nautica suit tan w white windowpane
Material London shirt brown with light brown and tan pin stripes
vintage ivory pocket square
Franck Muller Long Island watch
Johnston and Murphy burgundy ankle boots


----------



## rgrossicone

LD111134 said:


> A great flick, although I prefer_Clerks II_ if only for the presence of the radiant Rosario Dawson.:icon_smile_wink:


I prefer it for the donkey scene...


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


> A great flick, although I prefer_Clerks II_ if only for the presence of the radiant Rosario Dawson.:icon_smile_wink:


Surprisingly enough, I never did see that one. Besides Rosario Dawson of course, is it worth seeing? I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## mco543

I found Clerks II to be unbearably depressing. Theres a few funny bits in it that are truly funny but i overall found the movie more depressing than humorous.


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> Surprisingly enough, I never did see that one. Besides Rosario Dawson of course, is it worth seeing? I've heard mixed reviews.


The second one may have been good if the first had never been made. The first was quite unexpected at fresh at the time. Perhaps I am jaded, but it was a lost magic thing for me. Gnatty seeing as how we agree so often, you might want to go run out and rent it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Wow, a dust up between two posters in the oh-so-civilized WAYWN thread (and nobody even mentioned Obama, though I guess I just did).

Listen everybody, Gnatty 's on to something about reposting scads of pictures only to make a one-line comment. Because there are some of us who deal only in dial-up (for a measley $6.95 a month I might add) and the protocols can't take that kind of lambasting and it either takes forever for the snaps to load or they don't load at all or the page freezes. So yeah, the bandwidth _that I receive_ *is* limited. Go easy please.​


----------



## gman-17

Peak and Pine said:


> Wow, a dust up between two posters in the oh-so-civilized WAYWN thread (and nobody even mentioned Obama, though I guess I just did).
> 
> Listen everybody, Gnatty 's on to something about reposting scads of pictures only to make a one-line comment. Because there are some of us who deal only in dial-up (for a measley $6.95 a month I might add) and the protocols can't take that kind of lambasting and it either takes forever for the snaps to load or they don't load at all or the page freezes. So yeah, the bandwidth _that I receive_ *is* limited. Go easy please.​


Well since I was pobably the guilty part in causing the dust up-- I apologize. Although Gnatty does have a point about excessive reposting of pics, I objected to the tone of the rebuke. C'est la guerre. C'est la vie. Personally, I am just glad RG is back and posting. Have a great day everyone--I hear there is a buy one suit get a wardrobe free sale going on at Jos. Bank.


----------



## Zon Jr.

gman-17 said:


> Is there a bandwith shortage of which I was unaware?


Boring and unnecessary to scroll through it over and over. Just common courtesy.


----------



## Holdfast

Dig those pale grey flannel trousers. Really must get round to getting a pair.



AlanC said:


> PoloRL shawl cardigan


Said it before, but I love this cardy!

Miserable-looking photos before work. Believe me, I'm a lot happier looking now! :laugh:


----------



## Srynerson

Peak and Pine said:


> Listen everybody, Gnatty 's on to something about reposting scads of pictures only to make a one-line comment. Because there are some of us who deal only in dial-up (for a measley $6.95 a month I might add) and the protocols can't take that kind of lambasting and it either takes forever for the snaps to load or they don't load at all or the page freezes. So yeah, the bandwidth _that I receive_ *is* limited. Go easy please.​


+1 to this. I also usually access the forum from home on dial-up. That's why, when I quote a post on this thread, I take the time to trim down the number of pictures in the quoted post to just one or two particularly good/relevant ones.


----------



## mco543

No pictures due to my camera dying on me so i'll have to do this Kitonbrioni style but for my Black Friday shopping

Emporio Armani sunglasses
Thom Browne Trench
Canali beige oxford shirt
Geoffrey Beane navy pants
Aldo brown lace ups
Franck Muller Long Island watch
D&G One cologne

It's amazing living in South Florida, you always see the stores get in down jackets, polar fleece, and other freezing weather clothes and you think "why on earth would they sell that here?" but then it gets down to like 45* on the day after Thanksgiving and you're like "oh yeah thats why".


----------



## DGS

*My first WAYW post>*

and no pics, sorry

Theory Glenplaid pants
Charvet french cuff white shirt
Black charvet silk and wool tie
Zegna belt
Hugo Boss driving loafers
YSL cardigan
Panerai 112 on black gator strap
Acqua di Parma classic scent
Persol sunglasses

have a good one fellas!


----------



## gnatty8

Mix and match day for khakis. Morning:


Afternoon:


----------



## mcarthur

^^ i like your style


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Surprisingly enough, I never did see that one. Besides Rosario Dawson of course, is it worth seeing? I've heard mixed reviews.


Yes, most definitely.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti shearling
NM gloves
BR scarf
Brioni turtle-neck
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

mcarthur said:


> ^^ i like your style


Well thanks Mac, I appreciate that..


----------



## rgrossicone

A great experience at my tailor's today.


































*Specifics
Shirt Van Laack
Tie BB Makers Tartan Wool
Sweater Vest BR
Trousers Bespoke Ercoles
Shoes Alden #8 Captoe Boots
Jacket APC Columbo Trench*​


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

rgrossicone said:


> A great experience at my tailor's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics*
> *Shirt Van Laack*
> *Tie BB Makers Tartan Wool*
> *Sweater Vest BR*
> *Trousers Bespoke Ercoles*
> *Shoes Alden #8 Captoe Boots*
> 
> *Jacket APC Columbo Trench*​


Very sharp and very NYC if I do say so!


----------



## Diggy18

deandbn said:


> Diggy you're looking really good in this pic. Keep doing this!!!
> 
> You have a lovely tie knot with a dimple and a pocket square all at the same time. I am impressed. :icon_smile_wink:


Thank you Deandbn!


----------



## gnatty8

I like that coat Holdfast.. What material is that?


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> I like that coat Holdfast.. What material is that?


Thanks. It's a really heavyweight cotton. You wouldn't think that would be enough to stay warm in cool weather, but it's heavy enough that it's actually pretty warm to wear provided it's not too windy.


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> A great experience at my tailor's today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics
> Shirt Van Laack
> Tie BB Makers Tartan Wool
> Sweater Vest BR
> Trousers Bespoke Ercoles
> Shoes Alden #8 Captoe Boots
> Jacket APC Columbo Trench*​


I'm not huge on the sweater. I also think the French blue overpowers the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome back, RG - great to see you again, and great to see . . .*

. . . your latest looks, and your proudest achievements, Breuckelen and Hudson . . .


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . your latest looks, and your proudest achievements, Breuckelen and Hudson . . .


Thanks UC...glad to be back, and thanks for getting her name right!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
MB sweater
Prada pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Srynerson

Very nice combo with the tie and shirt, Diggy18.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## hockeyinsider

AlanC said:


>


Nice outfit, sir. Are the sleeves on the coat (I presume it's a CT covert) a bit long? My only change would probably be a waistcoat made of the same fabric as the jacket and perhaps either dark gray flannel trousers or wine-colored corduroy slacks. I also think the hat doesn't match the British styling of your outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

Alan
Appearing to be very serious. Looking very sharp. I like wearing a ps in my overcoat


----------



## gnatty8

Wow Alan, that is one beautiful sportcoat! I've never seen one in those colors, but I like it very much.

Today, Christmas shopping:


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> Wow Alan, that is one beautiful sportcoat! I've never seen one in those colors, but I like it very much.
> 
> Today, Christmas shopping:


Nice jacket. Is it a proper sportscoat or a stranded suit jacket? I have two gray suit jackets where the trousers are no longer serviceable (one was damaged and the crotch wore out in the other) and I have thought about wearing them as odd jackets, but have wondered what to pair with a gray jacket.


----------



## AlanC

hockeyinsider said:


> Nice outfit, sir. Are the sleeves on the coat (I presume it's a CT covert) a bit long? ...I also think the hat doesn't match the British styling of your outfit.


They're probably a little long. The coat is J. Peterman. You're possibly right as far as the hat goes, although the Brits wore fedoras, too. I have a made in England fedora. I guess I should have worn it.



mcarthur said:


> Alan
> Appearing to be very serious. Looking very sharp. I like wearing a ps in my overcoat


I do, too. I forgot to put one in.  The seriousness is a result of the brightness of the sun, I think. Or maybe I realized I didn't have a pocket square.



gnatty8 said:


> Wow Alan, that is one beautiful sportcoat! I've never seen one in those colors, but I like it very much.


Thanks! I finally shrank into it.


----------



## hockeyinsider

What do you think of J. Peterman?


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


>


Alan, this is tremendous; one of your best yet. Love the colours and the pattern-play. The shoes are also perfect for the look. Super stuff!


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks, HF!

Peterman is middling quality usually, better in concept and design than execution. This coat is quite serviceable, particularly for the clearance price that I got it. I've not seen the CT version, but it's likely comparable. I'm sure it wouldn't stand up to a Cordings.

I've considered having the sleeves shortened, although I've been concerned that the sleeve edging on a covert would cause them trouble. I ought to at least take it in and talk to them about it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Gucci scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
MD belt
NM socks
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

hockeyinsider said:


> Nice jacket. Is it a proper sportscoat or a stranded suit jacket? I have two gray suit jackets where the trousers are no longer serviceable (one was damaged and the crotch wore out in the other) and I have thought about wearing them as odd jackets, but have wondered what to pair with a gray jacket.


This one is a heavy tweed, proper sportcoat. Bought it at the J Crew Liquor Store in NY. I think that successfully converting an orphaned suit coat into a sportcoat depends on many things - buttons, pockets, and fabric/pattern. The more "formal" the fabric, the less apt to successfully make the transition.


----------



## ComboOrgan

What shoes are these? They're quite nice. Are they boots?


----------



## AlanC

^Those are Alden Indy boots.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mysharona

Done with the training seminars... back on "tha reg..."


----------



## Diggy18

Srynerson said:


> Very nice combo with the tie and shirt, Diggy18.


Thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Back in the "saddle" at work, with a few new "toys" . . .*

. . . and you thought toys only came AFTER Xmas . . .

Today's tie is Richard James (via Barney's), and the cufflinks, shown in their box, are self-explanatory.

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## rgrossicone

Gloomy Monday after a four day weekend...even my daughter needed to be woken by the mommy alarm...


















































*Specifics:
Suit Bespoke Ercoles (lengthened by 3/4 inch)
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie Isaia Cashmere
Square RT
Boots Alden Shell #8
Afternoon commute home...Swims​*


----------



## Blueboy1938

*That's . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . quite a handsome suit. I'm just having a little difficulty with the very "country" feel of that gingham-looking shirt, bespoke or not. Seems to me that when you wear a classy suit, you should also class up the accoutrements, no?


----------



## TRH

rgrossicone, your looks never cease to inspire me. Very, very nice.


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . quite a handsome suit. I'm just having a little difficulty with the very "country" feel of that gingham-looking shirt, bespoke or not. Seems to me that when you wear a classy suit, you should also class up the accoutrements, no?


Thanks blue...I second guessed the shirt and tie for this, thought it looked ok, but most of my blue shirts (4 to be exact) are at my tailors being tweeked, and 6 others were in a pile, waiting to be brought to be laundered...so my choices were pretty limited...originally had a red gingham picked out with a diff tie, but switched last minute...


----------



## rgrossicone

TRH said:


> rgrossicone, your looks never cease to inspire me. Very, very nice.


TY TRH...I'm very much inspired by the egalitatrian codes of your country's traffic fine system!


----------



## ajo

^ Love the boots they look fantastic and from what I gather from your blog they were good value.


----------



## upr_crust

*An early morning, prior to an evening's entertainment . . .*

I got up early this AM, and had time to post before leaving for the office. I am attending the first of what I expect to be many holiday parties - I hope that this ensemble will suffice for the day . . .


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Suit Bespoke Ercoles (lengthened by 3/4 inch)
> Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
> Tie Isaia Cashmere
> Square RT
> Boots Alden Shell #8


All very nice indeed. Suit looks good on you. One thing; the shirt seems to be rumpled a bit around the chest. It might just be the waistcoat on top or you could see if the next shirts could be tidied up a little there. One thing I noticed most about moving from RTW to bespoke shirts is that the chest area near the tie became much cleaner.

Today's post is What I Wore Yesterday, but I'm at home today, so it will have to do!


----------



## LD111134

AlanC said:


>


Superb, vicar. Who made the coat? I need a medium-weight overcoat and I really like yours.


----------



## mcarthur

UR & HF,
Good looking attire


----------



## LD111134

gnatty8 said:


> Wow Alan, that is one beautiful sportcoat! I've never seen one in those colors, but I like it very much.
> 
> Today, Christmas shopping:


Gnatty, info on the denim please. They look like raw denim...are they selvedege?


----------



## upr_crust

*Excellent suit, RG . . .*

My usual taste is for bolder, more widely spaces stripes, but your selection from yesterday gives me pause to reconsider narrowly striped/narrowly spaced stripes as well.

You certainly seem to like your boots from Alden - I was tempted by balmoral boots at Edward Green in London - until I saw the prices - oy.



rgrossicone said:


> Gloomy Monday after a four day weekend...even my daughter needed to be woken by the mommy alarm...
> 
> *Specifics:*
> *Suit Bespoke Ercoles (lengthened by 3/4 inch)*
> *Shirt Bespoke Ercoles*
> *Tie Isaia Cashmere*
> *Square RT*
> *Boots Alden Shell #8*
> 
> *Afternoon commute home...Swims*​


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> Gloomy Monday after a four day weekend...even my daughter needed to be woken by the mommy alarm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Very nice, Rob. Ercole has certainly donesome fine tailoring for you. I have the same Alden cordovan captoe derby/blucher boots. I just love them (except when I need to take them off and put them on quickly, e.g. when I'm trying on pants!).


----------



## harvey_birdman




----------



## rgrossicone

*The Boots*



upr_crust said:


> My usual taste is for bolder, more widely spaces stripes, but your selection from yesterday gives me pause to reconsider narrowly striped/narrowly spaced stripes as well.
> 
> You certainly seem to like your boots from Alden - I was tempted by balmoral boots at Edward Green in London - until I saw the prices - oy.


Right you are UC...these were purchased second hand...otherwise I wouldn't be able to own them AND a bespoke suit!



LD111134 said:


> Very nice, Rob. Ercole has certainly donesome fine tailoring for you. I have the same Alden cordovan captoe derby/blucher boots. I just love them (except when I need to take them off and put them on quickly, e.g. when I'm trying on pants!).


I had that problem Friday! As for today...

Looong Tuesday...and dressing when it gets cold is a challenge for me, as the walk from the car to the school can be long, but the way the heat is in my 125 year old building, I sweat from 8-12, and freeze from 12-5...but enough whining, I got to wear another new tie today...


































*Specifics:
Coat Vintage Lord & Taylor Made in England Camel
Sport Jacket Cashmere RL Polo
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie Wool Challis from B&S
Square Paul Smith
Trousers Hickey Freeman Cords
Boots Trickers Brogues*​


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> All very nice indeed. Suit looks good on you. One thing; the shirt seems to be rumpled a bit around the chest. It might just be the waistcoat on top or you could see if the next shirts could be tidied up a little there. One thing I noticed most about moving from RTW to bespoke shirts is that the chest area near the tie became much cleaner.


Thanks...very clear what you mean...will address this on the next batch, whenever that may be!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
Kiton shirt
MB pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Tommy cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

A bit warm yesterday...


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Are you . . .*

. . . wearing a long sleeved shirt? If so, are the shirt sleeves too short or the coat sleeves too long, since no shirt cuff is showing?


----------



## Wet Chinchilla

*rgrossicone*, you look incredible in the suit you posted previously and I love your camel coat - immaculate.

Mohair and wool jacket by Dunhill
Pale blue shirt by P.S. Paul Smith
Cream silk tie by Thomas Pink
Jeans by Levis
Cream silk scarf and boots, unknown.


----------



## The Expatriate

Hopefully, the drape and brake of my pants is more reasonable this time. I guess I'll have to buckle down and either start to wear suspenders/braces with all of my pants or re-hem all of my pants.

Anyway, this is what I wore today.


----------



## Srynerson

The Expatriate said:


>


I love how the jacket frames the "scoop" of the vest and the colors of the tie brings together everything together nicely! :aportnoy: Also, I think the break of your trousers looks fine in this picture at least.


----------



## upr_crust

*Midweek attire . . .*

. . . without commentary.


----------



## mcarthur

UC,
as usual nicely done


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> *Specifics:*
> *Coat Vintage Lord & Taylor Made in England Camel*​


GOSH!!

I like combos like that.

I miss getting nice things at L&T


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Expatriate said:


> Hopefully, the drape and brake of my pants is more reasonable this time. I guess I'll have to buckle down and either start to wear suspenders/braces with all of my pants or re-hem all of my pants.
> 
> Anyway, this is what I wore today.


Success!!

I always liked how you feature the basics, and now the pants are where they belong!!


----------



## Jovan

Wet Chinchilla: Not a bad ensemble, but you should tuck in your shirt if wearing a tie.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . wearing a long sleeved shirt? If so, are the shirt sleeves too short or the coat sleeves too long, since no shirt cuff is showing?


I just got it. The coat sleeves haven't been shortened yet, they need at least an inch shaved off.


----------



## upr_crust

*And, as usual . . .*

. . .compliment most appreciated.



mcarthur said:


> UC,
> as usual nicely done


----------



## mysharona




----------



## rgrossicone

Wednesday...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Brioni shirt
Burberry jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boot
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

LD111134 said:


> Gnatty, info on the denim please. They look like raw denim...are they selvedege?


Yes, from RRL.


----------



## AlanC

upr_crust said:


>


:aportnoy:



LD111134 said:


> Superb, vicar. Who made the coat? I need a medium-weight overcoat and I really like yours.


It's a J Peterman. I don't think they make it anymore, but I know Charles Tyrwhitt has made them. Of course, on the high end you can get one from Cordings and other English outfits. It's called a covert coat.

Today, featuring my 1956 Oxxford overcoat










My 3-year old daughter passed by and insisted I needed to hold Cinnamon for the pic:


----------



## upr_crust

*An odd day, meteorologically, with some odd detailing . . .*

First off, AlanC, thanks for the thumbs-up on the new cufflinks. For that approval, I will send you a portion of the bill :icon_smile_wink:.

Today is strangely warm in NYC - some 60F/15C as of right now, and I've chosen some odd accessories for today's ensemble - a tie with elephants (read no political affiliations into this - mine is a Democratic household) that my late husband bought in Paris in '92, paired with elephant cufflinks from the Met Museum, and braces that were a present to me from an old boss, given to me some 20 years ago, and not worn by me in years.

Like the weather today, perhaps - odd, but not unpleasant.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


> :aportnoy:


n/m

Got my answer!! EG Banbury:

Very nice.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Blueboy1938

*Really . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . like that tie, and the shirt is particularly apt, with its shaded stripe. However, as nice an ensemble as that is not, IMO, enhanced by the hose. Circumferential stripes always remind me of Ronald McDonald, unfortunately. Might you consider a clock, instead?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP peacoat
Borrelli shirt
Brioni cords
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . like that tie, and the shirt is particularly apt, with its shaded stripe. However, as nice an ensemble as that is not, IMO, enhanced by the hose. Circumferential stripes always remind me of Ronald McDonald, unfortunately. Might you consider a clock, instead?


I have a similar pair... dirty. Good recommendation though; probably would have been my first choice.


----------



## mysharona

Hello all. Chilly day today in Charlotte. I'm loving the cooler weather.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Really long week, really tough at work, glad its freakin' over, but Monday is gonna be even harder...I hate the bull of office politics...but to the important stuff...how I looked...










































*Specifics
Overcoat JCrew
Scarf Scottish Tartan Cashmere
Jacket Orvis Tweed
Shirt BB OCBD
Vest JCrew Herringbone Tweed
Tie Wool/Cashmere Made in Scotland
Jeans APC NS
Shoes Red Wing Iron Rangers (if only the hockey team was this tough)*​
Post script...yesterday I had meetings in the city and hit the Alden store afterwards where it was a pleasure to meet AAAC reader "Michael" looking very dapper in a lovely bowtie and walking stick...very classy, and some sound advice as well...thanks Michael, and it was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## upr_crust

*TGIF, emphatically . . . .*

. . . rest and relaxation are the watchwords for this week.

Here's today's attire, with one exception - the overcoat shown was too heavy this AM, so I switched to my navy covert cloth coat w/ black velvet collar.


----------



## AlanC

Barba shirt
Brioni cashmere sweater
PRL belt
LL Bean cords
BR socks
Alden monks


----------



## JDC

AlanC said:


> Brioni cashmere sweater


+1 on the Brioni, Alan. It's a beaut.


----------



## mcarthur

D18, RG, UC, Alan & HF
Good looking attire


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . rest and relaxation are the watchwords for this week.
> 
> Here's today's attire, with one exception - the overcoat shown was too heavy this AM, so I switched to my navy covert cloth coat w/ black velvet collar.


UC have had some very nice looks. The suits are defintel two thumbs up.


----------



## gman-17

A very casual Friday--and our first snow.


----------



## stcolumba

upr_crust said:


> .


I love those socks!!


----------



## mysharona




----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
BS sweater
Zegna pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, gman .. .*

. . . I am like the ermine - I look better in the winter - in the summer, I'm just another rodent :icon_smile_wink:.

Your last ensemble was quite nice - you make me think that I need those suede cap toes (BB?) - very nifty.



gman-17 said:


> UC have had some very nice looks. The suits are defintel two thumbs up.


----------



## upr_crust

*Those socks were a definite find . . .*

Morbid though it may be, I found those socks among the effects of my late husband, who must have bought them very far in the past, as he wasn't in the habit of wearing proper dress socks for the last 20 years of his life, and they may have been worn once, from the look of them.

I had occasion Friday to wear them (a holiday party with a red theme - burgundy tie, burgundy socks - a first for me). BTW, the socks were BB.



stcolumba said:


> I love those socks!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Gorgeous scarf, HF . . .*

. . . Ede & Ravenscroft, by chance?

They had the best-looking ties and scarves that I saw this season in London - distinctive without being too outre (T & A seems to be intent on that), or dull (H & K), or just run of the mill or worse (fill in the blank on that one . . .).


----------



## gnatty8

Cranberry colored sweater today to celebrate, uh, Thanksgiving?


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . I am like the ermine - I look better in the winter - in the summer, I'm just another rodent :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> Your last ensemble was quite nice - you make me think that I need those suede cap toes (BB?) - very nifty.


No they are actually Cheaney's - but who knows who really made them :icon_smile: and who cares? They look nice and I like them.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## mysharona

Alan... who makes the chalk-stripe flannel? I have a similar suit.

Today:


----------



## gnatty8

That's a great tie and square Alan, is the tie vintage? I also like that coat very much, beautiful color and looks very warm!


----------



## gnatty8

I love the coat holdfast. What are the red details on it?


----------



## AlanC

gnatty8 said:


> That's a great tie and square Alan, is the tie vintage? I also like that coat very much, beautiful color and looks very warm!


Thanks. The coat is vintage, the tie is a modern Nicky cashmere-wool blend. Square is a silk Drake's paisley.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


>


Strong look Alan, really good.



gnatty8 said:


> I love the coat holdfast. What are the red details on it?


Thanks. Just some fun detailing the designer must have liked. I like it too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
NM sweater
BR scarf
NM gloves
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boot
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*I like everything you're wearing, AlanC, except for . . .*

. . . the hat.

I think that the crown is too large, and the brim is perhaps a shade too wide for your face - it tends to overwhelm you, IMHO. Otherwise, I like everything else that you're wearing (I have the Brooks Bros. version of your coat, and it is very warm indeed - very useful for the dead of winter). Thanks, as always, for sharing.



AlanC said:


>


----------



## dchandler2

*Cold Sunday here in Texas*

It is cold here in Aggieland so I had to pull out the sweater and the BB Jodhpur boots. It is raining like crazy, no snow though. Todays Sunday outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
Looking very sharp!


----------



## GWAlex




----------



## Dannyboi

*Not looking so smart today!*

Not looking so smart today fella's decided to make a start on repairing the sprite thats been sat waiting for 3 yrs. oh well I do enjoy getting dirty and no work until jan 15th ahh bliss.:aportnoy:

I do hope santa's bringing me some new shoes.

https://mammothworkwear.com/overalls/deluxe/dickies-makita-deluxe-work-overalls-p48.htm


----------



## IBJanky

Haven't posted in a while... this night shift at work is kicking my ass...
Anyway, some recent fits:

A night out in town...

















Spending the weekend at my sister's:

















myke


----------



## Cavendish

LOVE your look, Myke. It fits your size and shape (and probably your personality) perfectly.


----------



## IBJanky

Cavendish said:


> LOVE your look, Myke. It fits your size and shape (and probably your personality) perfectly.


Thanks man! Much appreciated! :icon_smile:

myke


----------



## t5sean

off to celebrate my sisters birthday so:farah flat fronted grey trousers,red and white gingham check ben sherman,beige v-neck pringle jumper,h&j hall red socks,loake oxblood brogues topped off with a fingertip length tan sheepskin coat three button single breasted.very suedehead look.


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> ...


Nice colour use here.



IBJanky said:


>


This is good!


----------



## Zon Jr.

IBJanky said:


> Haven't posted in a while... this night shift at work is kicking my ass...
> Anyway, some recent fits:
> 
> A night out in town...
> 
> Spending the weekend at my sister's:
> 
> myke


At night you look like the Devil, and during the day you look like every mother's dream. I imagine you make that work pretty well for yourself.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BB scarf
NM gloves
NM rugby
Varvatos pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## domenico

*well*

:icon_smile:


AlanC said:


>


beautiful style. :icon_smile:


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## mcarthur

RG,
good looking attire


----------



## Srynerson

GWAlex said:


>


Understated, yet elegant!


----------



## Srynerson

IBJanky said:


>


Two great looks, myke! :thumbs-up:


----------



## crohnsappleadams

mysharona said:


>


Amazing tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

mcarthur said:


> RG,
> good looking attire


Thanks M!


----------



## upr_crust

*Pulling out all the stops, playing with all of the "new toys" . . .*

. . . suit from New & Lingwood, covert cloth coat from Charles Tyrwhitt, cufflinks from Longmire, combined with shirt from Thomas Pink (some 10 years ago), braces and tie from BB, and black cap-toe monks from CJ via Barney's (a warehouse sale bargain). Scarf is Fortnum & Mason.

I've a party tonight, so I thought that I'd "push the boat out" a bit for it (that is the proper expression, no?).


----------



## mcarthur

^looking very sharp! have a good time tonight and stay dry


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


>


How does it go again?

"Good looking attire." 

Seriously, nice to see a pic and it does indeed look good.


----------



## hockeyinsider

You have to be the best dressed public school teacher in the country. Your union must have negotiated quite the compensation package to support your wonderful clothing purchases.



rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## hockeyinsider

Outstanding. May I suggest ditching the fedora -- cowboy hat -- and switch to a bowler hat. It would look better -- especially with your British-styling. Oh yeah, the socks don't really go well. I recommend the plainn, cotton-blend, over-the-knee navy Goldtoe socks at J.C. Penney.



upr_crust said:


> . . . suit from New & Lingwood, covert cloth coat from Charles Tyrwhitt, cufflinks from Longmire, combined with shirt from Thomas Pink (some 10 years ago), braces and tie from BB, and black cap-toe monks from CJ via Barney's (a warehouse sale bargain). Scarf is Fortnum & Mason.
> 
> I've a party tonight, so I thought that I'd "push the boat out" a bit for it (that is the proper expression, no?).


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> How does it go again?
> 
> "Good looking attire."
> 
> Seriously, nice to see a pic and it does indeed look good.


thank you


----------



## Simon Myerson

hockeyinsider said:


> Outstanding. May I suggest ditching the fedora -- cowboy hat -- and switch to a bowler hat. It would look better -- especially with your British-styling. Oh yeah, the socks don't really go well. I recommend the plainn, cotton-blend, over-the-knee navy Goldtoe socks at J.C. Penney.


Socks are excellent. Plenty of Brits wear a fedora (trilby) although perhaps with a smaller brim. Homburg? A bowler is a bit formal these days and arguably demands a plainer suit and a formal overcoat. Mind you, a Homburg might do the same. Wear the hat that suits your face say I. Bowlers are unforgiving things unless you are very old or very young.


----------



## rgrossicone

Terrible Tuesday


































*Specifics
Bespoke Suit (vest aside) Ercoles
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie Wool Isaia
JCrew linen Square
Shoes Alden #8 Chukka (thanks again Sri!)
Nicole Fahri 100% Cashmere Overcoat
OP Scarf
Cashmere Italian Fedora​*


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
NM gloves
BR scarf
NM rugby
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Timberland boots
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Hockey, you've cost me money, and Simon, you are prophetic . . .*

I read hockeyinsider's comments during the day today, as I was in a class off-site from my office, which happened to be not far from a more complete hat store than my local one near Wall St.

As my class let out early, I was able to visit the hat store, and tried on a bowler (a/k/a a derby), which did not suit the shape of my face at all, but I did acquire a homburg, which I may, at my current state of decrepitude, be old enough to wear without it wearing me. As of the credit card bill when I pay for the homburg, I will think of you, Hockeyinsider, and blame you for the expense {). For evidence, I attach the photo below, in which I am somewhat the worse for wear, having attended a holiday party with too much food and too much alcohol available for ready consumption.

As for my socks, as much as Gold Toe makes a very fine sock (and sturdy, too), I'll stick with what I've got, thanks, hockeyinsider.












Simon Myerson said:


> Socks are excellent. Plenty of Brits wear a fedora (trilby) although perhaps with a smaller brim. Homburg? A bowler is a bit formal these days and arguably demands a plainer suit and a formal overcoat. Mind you, a Homburg might do the same. Wear the hat that suits your face say I. Bowlers are unforgiving things unless you are very old or very young.


----------



## thunderw21

Earlier this week, watching the news after a long day of work.


----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


> Earlier this week, watching the news after a long day of work.


I really like the colors and pattern on the tie, although it's wider than what I wear myself.


----------



## AlanC

JG, I don't know if that's actually you, but I really like the triple tweed. Whence the gloves? I'll assume the primary pieces are RL.


----------



## upr_crust

*A little worse for wear, and it's a wretched day, weather-wise, in NYC . .*

. . . and the marathon of Xmas parties continues, so I'm dressed up (sort of) for today.


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> *Robert - those Donegal tweed trousers are brilliant - Will have to have a pair made up *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce - that trip to the UK definitely paid dividends! Looking good - I hope you're well. Stuart


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


That is a nice hat!! Quite an improvement.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Goodness, I didn't expect my comments to have an immediate impact. I do like the change of hats. I'm not much of a fedora fan; it comes off as either too costume-like or too cowboy-like, in my humble opinion. I don't mind a bowler, though the homburg looks much better too.



upr_crust said:


> I read hockeyinsider's comments during the day today, as I was in a class off-site from my office, which happened to be not far from a more complete hat store than my local one near Wall St.
> 
> As my class let out early, I was able to visit the hat store, and tried on a bowler (a/k/a a derby), which did not suit the shape of my face at all, but I did acquire a homburg, which I may, at my current state of decrepitude, be old enough to wear without it wearing me. As of the credit card bill when I pay for the homburg, I will think of you, Hockeyinsider, and blame you for the expense {). For evidence, I attach the photo below, in which I am somewhat the worse for wear, having attended a holiday party with too much food and too much alcohol available for ready consumption.
> 
> As for my socks, as much as Gold Toe makes a very fine sock (and sturdy, too), I'll stick with what I've got, thanks, hockeyinsider.


----------



## hockeyinsider

thunderw21 said:


> Earlier this week, watching the news after a long day of work.


What sound-stage did you just walk off? I don't mean to be rude, but this comes off like a Hollywood costume. Why not update it the look with vintage-inspired pieces without coming off as an actor from a 1930s movie?


----------



## Cruiser

upr_crust said:


> I read hockeyinsider's comments during the day today, as I was in a class off-site from my office, which happened to be not far from a more complete hat store than my local one near Wall St.
> 
> As my class let out early, I was able to visit the hat store, and tried on a bowler (a/k/a a derby), which did not suit the shape of my face at all, but I did acquire a homburg, which I may, at my current state of decrepitude, be old enough to wear without it wearing me.


I'm going to disagree with the others and say that I think the fedora was a much better look. Sorry. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## LD111134

Dressed to go see the Queen's Cup Steeplechase, I assume. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TradMichael

thunderw21 said:


> Earlier this week, watching the news after a long day of work.


Nice. Like the tie length, too---I know the contemporary rule is "to the belt" but if you want to really get the look with these old swing ties you've got to have it a bit higher.


----------



## TradMichael

LD111134 said:


> Dressed to go see the Queen's Cup Steeplechase, I assume. :icon_smile_wink:


I was thinking it was an outtake from The Andover Shop catalogue or something. Seriously great pic, and great photography too!


----------



## thunderw21

hockeyinsider said:


> What sound-stage did you just walk off? I don't mean to be rude, but this comes off like a Hollywood costume. Why not update it the look with vintage-inspired pieces without coming off as an actor from a 1930s movie?


It's my everyday wear. Only the hat and tie are vintage, everything else is modern.

What's so "Hollywood costume" about it? Is it really that different from the other outfits folks are posting?


----------



## hockeyinsider

thunderw21 said:


> It's my everyday wear. Only the hat and tie are vintage, everything else is modern.
> 
> What's so "Hollywood costume" about it? Is it really that different from the other outfits folks are posting?


The shirt looks vintage-cut too. I don't know; it just screams 1930s movie with you playing the role of a cop.


----------



## AlanC

^The tie is the distinctive feature. It's simply one clothing choice of many, and you do it well. 

My taste runs a little more to JamGood's triple tweed bomb, but anyone could make the charge that it's straight out of a Ralph Lauren catalog (and it may be!!). Others post photos straight out of the Preppy Handbook or Apparel Arts.


----------



## LD111134

TradMichael said:


> I was thinking it was an outtake from The Andover Shop catalogue or something. Seriously great pic, and great photography too!


Could also be something worn by Robert Downey, Jr. in the new Sherlock Holmes movie. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
NM rugby
JS pant
DeVecchi belt
PS socks
Brioni monk-straps
Creed Tabarome
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC




----------



## hockeyinsider

AlanC said:


>


Plagiarism.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Wonderful day in the neighborhood...*

For those in the NY Metro, you know what this morning was like....eeeeeeek! So I went with something to stay warm and dry, over something nice and stylish.

































and I had a slicker over this this AM...pic from this afternoon on my return home...and feeling a bit under the weather...










*Specifics
LLBean Barn Coat (with liner)
JCrew Shawl Cardigan
JCrew Flannel Shirt
Austin Reed Wool Tie
Ernest Sewn Jeans
Red Wing Boots​*


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> I did acquire a homburg, which I may, at my current state of decrepitude, be old enough to wear without it wearing me.




I have a homburg and never wear it; it just looks incongruous on me. Yours looks pretty natural though.



jamgood said:


> https://www.jamcgood.com/WAYWT.jpg


Cool.



AlanC said:


> https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/3406/img1336.jpg


Love the homage. :lol:



rgrossicone said:


>


This is very good, and very natural on you.


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


The patterns are simple, but I like the color pairing between the shirt and tie!


----------



## jamgood

AlanC said:


> JG,.......Whence the gloves?


Dost thou doubt mine veracity?

Habiliment/Habillement apropos of field peasant census of a chilled autumnal morn. Someone has to do it. One enjoys parading amongst them, sneering down one's aquiline nose from atop Charlemagne. One practices restraint with the crop - just to intimidate impertinent, low born turnip poachers.

How many? I've got a box of these suede/cashmere ones that may never see the light of eBay unless the pharmaceutical oligopoly comes up with a pill for procrastination. Most are dark chocolate brown.

(bad scan - but that's the hallmark of all my images - consider them watercolor paintings)


----------



## johnpark11

rgrossicone said:


> For those in the NY Metro, you know what this morning was like....eeeeeeek! So I went with something to stay warm and dry, over something nice and stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I had a slicker over this this AM...pic from this afternoon on my return home...and feeling a bit under the weather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics*
> *LLBean Barn Coat (with liner)*
> *JCrew Shawl Cardigan*
> *JCrew Flannel Shirt*
> *Austin Reed Wool Tie*
> *Ernest Sewn Jeans*
> 
> *Red Wing Boots*​


I like the tie!


----------



## upr_crust

*Comments for everyone, in reaction to comments FROM everyone, it seems . . .*

As for my new Homburg, it seems to have caused something of a divide between those in favour, and those opposed. I am still getting used to wearing it, and I have not thrown the fedoras out, so I fully expect that both forms of hat will make their appearance on my head, and in these fora in the coming months, so Cruiser and Hockeyinsider can split their time being disgusted with whatever hat I'm NOT wearing . . .

Holdfast, give yourself another 10 years, at least, before trying your Homburg again - you may be decrepit enough for it by then (after all, I think that I have at least 10 years on you in age . . .) :icon_smile:.

RG, your mode for today was much more practical than mine, and you made it look good.

JG - your photo was a composition, a visual etude, and it earned a tribute in AlanC's imitation thereof.


----------



## upr_crust

*Another day, another suit . . .*

. . . this one more generously sized than those of late - the Xmas party circuit is beginning to show on my waistline :icon_pale:.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


>


I'd like the sweater more if it were less white, and the Nikes if they were less silver!!


----------



## williamson

AlanC and Jamgood,
What headgear (if any) did you wear with the splendid _ensembles_ you have recently shown us?


----------



## mysharona

crohnsappleadams said:


> Amazing tie.


Thank you very much. I like it too!



rgrossicone said:


> Terrible Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'll have to start calling you "Don Rob." Looks great!

Superb!


----------



## mysharona

Today, breaking out the chalk-stripe. Regarding the tie knot, it's the 4-in-hand that stuck, rather than the Pratt.














































Southwick suit, Geoffrey Beene Shirt, Hickey Freeman tie, RLPL belt, TH socks, AE shoes, Rolex watch


----------



## JDC

The socks are great, although a very bold choice with that tie.

What label is 'TH'?


----------



## mysharona

FrankDC said:


> The socks are great, although a very bold choice with that tie.
> 
> What label is 'TH'?


Tommy Hilfiger. I kind of like the bold color splash with the more subdued flannel. I wasn't necessarily trying to match to the tie.


----------



## JDC

mysharona said:


> Tommy Hilfiger. I kind of like the bold color splash with the more subdued flannel. I wasn't necessarily trying to match to the tie.


The red GTH socks are fantastic IMO. I love 'em! My point is, when an outfit has two accent pieces (your socks and tie), one would expect to find the brighter red color as a tie, and the more muted burgundy as socks. It's an especially bold outfit because the two colors are reversed: the expected sock color is around your neck, and the expected tie color is around your ankles.

All of that is just my opinion of course. It's a great look.


----------



## mysharona

FrankDC said:


> The red GTH socks are fantastic IMO. I love 'em! My point is, when an outfit has two accent pieces (your socks and tie), one would expect to find the brighter red color as a tie, and the more muted burgundy as socks. It's an especially bold outfit because the two colors are reversed: the expected sock color is around your neck, and the expected tie color is around your ankles.
> 
> All of that is just my opinion of course. It's a great look.


Well thank you! That can be my daily dose of Sprezzatura.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLPL shirt
Kiton pant
TL belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Cold today, cold yesterday, even colder today. Just wait till tomorrow...










































*Specifics
Overcoat JCrew
Scarf Drakes of London
Fedora Italian Cashmere
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie Drakes of London
PS Armani
Sport Coat BB Camel Hair
Pants MacKay Tweed
Shoes BBBF​*


----------



## mysharona

The Glen Plaid is nice Rob. Props.


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## mco543

Apologies for the poor picture



Black 3 button pinstripe 3 piece
DKNY gray with burgendy stripes French cuff shirt
Zegna tie
Saks burgundy square

Not pictured
Aldo black derbys
Dior Gold w Black/white Lion's head wedgewood cufflinks
Movado 18k gold w black alligator band vintage watch


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty & RG,
nice looking attire


----------



## TRH

mco, the 3pc looks fine, although I'd consider switching to a light-colored shirt. Something about black suits just screams out for a crisp white shirt.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> This is very good, and very natural on you.





johnpark11 said:


> I like the tie!





upr_crust said:


> RG, your mode for today was much more practical than mine, and you made it look good.
> .


How nasty was Wednesday morn?



WouldaShoulda said:


> I'd like the sweater more if it were less white, and the Nikes if they were less silver!!


Silver Nikes actually didn't get worn, but a few colleagues whistled the Mr Rogers' theme when they saw me...so in homage to that, the sneaker had to make an appearance out of my closet at work (have a backup EVERYTHING there.)



mysharona said:


> I'll have to start calling you "Don Rob." Looks great!


I'll remember to invite you to my daughter's wedding then...just don't ask for too big a favor!



mysharona said:


> The Glen Plaid is nice Rob. Props.





mcarthur said:


> gnatty & RG,
> nice looking attire


Thanks fellas!

Pics for some reason won't show on my mac again... Anyne have any idea why?


----------



## Cruiser

mco543 said:


> Apologies for the poor picture


A nice suit, shirt, and tie combination. In fact, one of the nicer looking ones that I've seen in a while. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## dchandler2

I like this casual look on you Holdfast. What happened to the cuffs in the jeans? Have you moved away from that look :icon_smile:.


----------



## Jovan

TRH said:


> mco, the 3pc looks fine, although I'd consider switching to a light-colored shirt. Something about black suits just screams out for a crisp white shirt.


I agree. I think the shirt generally clashes with everything.


----------



## mjc

My new overcoat, courtesy of the thrift exchange thread! My boots don't look so good in the photo, though... but I walk to work, and need rugged functional waterproof boots...


----------



## Holdfast

I really like the colours here. Nice one!



dchandler2 said:


> I like this casual look on you Holdfast. What happened to the cuffs in the jeans? Have you moved away from that look :icon_smile:.


Nah - different pair of jeans; these don't need the cuffing! 

Full-length pic came out unfocused, sorry. Must have been the auto-focus struggling to cope with the insanity of a pocket square being used as an ersatz cravat.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> I agree. I think the shirt generally clashes with everything.


I guess this is where individual tastes come to the forefront because the shirt is what I like the most. In fact, I've been looking for a shirt in that same color to wear with my charcoal suit. I used to have one and it never failed to draw compliments from the ladies. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## JDC

AlanC said:


>


Why do I get the feeling Alan has just caught Ennis and Jack doing something other than herding sheep?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Hanro t-shirt
Taverniti Jeans
Trafalger belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Wonderful wonderful Friday...but frigid in NY and I'm still fighting off something. The exhaustion may show through my wares. Right to bed after work...well, after posting this that is!


































*Specifics
Overcoat Turnbull & Asser (my official "its 0 deg keep me warm" coat)
Scarf Drakes of London
PRL Cashmere SC
JCrew Square
Turnbull & Asser OCBD
JPress Shaggy Dog Shetland
APC NS
Red Wing Iron Rangers
Cough & Fatigue Unknown Source​*
To our Jewish friends...Happy Hannukah!


----------



## gnatty8

Good weekend all:


----------



## mysharona

^^^^^Gnatty: 2 words: "F#&king terrific."


----------



## mysharona

P.S. Who makes the coat?


----------



## jazz_tini

I hate it when you wear that suit. It makes me commit the sin of covetousness.[/quote]


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> Good weekend all:


good looking attire-have a wonderful weekend


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


>


i like the look


----------



## mcarthur

RG,
feel better-have a good weekend


----------



## rgrossicone

mcarthur said:


> RG,
> feel better-have a good weekend


TY Mc! Already tarting to feel some more energy with the weekend ahead! Enjoy yours!


----------



## boatshoe

rgrossicone said:


> Wonderful wonderful Friday...but frigid in NY and I'm still fighting off something. The exhaustion may show through my wares. Right to bed after work...well, after posting this that is!


"grave, kerosene, gatling gun, corpses, National Guard, *******"

What exactly are you teaching?!


----------



## upr_crust

*Barely within the lines of "today", but maybe it'll be fresh enough to be consumed (visually) tomorrow . . .*

A combination of new and old "toys" . . .


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> A nice suit, shirt, and tie combination. In fact, one of the nicer looking ones that I've seen in a while. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


Good eye Cruiser..


----------



## gnatty8

boatshoe said:


> "grave, kerosene, gatling gun, corpses, National Guard, *******"
> 
> What exactly are you teaching?!


Iron Bowl 2008

Crowd gets a little rowdy there in the magic city...


----------



## rgrossicone

boatshoe said:


> "grave, kerosene, gatling gun, corpses, National Guard, *******"
> 
> What exactly are you teaching?!


Ah the words of Woody Guthrie! We're doing one of my favorite topics, the Lobor Movement...check out the following Woody tunes, which I've managed to enchant my hip hop loving Brooklyn eighth graders with:

1913 Massacre
Ludlow Massacre

Have the new box set, and its TREMENDOUS! My Dusty Road.


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Iron Bowl 2008
> 
> Crowd gets a little rowdy there in the magic city...


LOL, I had a student last year who moved from Tuscaloosa, he spends his days telling me how much he HATES Auburn...I miss that kid.


----------



## upr_crust

*The course materials are for a course called . . .*

. . . "Navigating Grand Central Terminal in the Holiday Season - Survival Tips for the Nimble".



boatshoe said:


> "grave, kerosene, gatling gun, corpses, National Guard, *******"
> 
> What exactly are you teaching?!


----------



## Holdfast

jazz_tini said:


> I hate it when you wear that suit. It makes me commit the sin of covetousness.


:icon_smile_big: Thanks, I always knew the devil got to wear the best gear.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## gnatty8

Clothes to Christmas shop by:


----------



## dchandler2

*Casual Friday*

Blue cords with blue sweater and Loake suede wingtips.


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


Out of curiosity, what is the design on the suspenders? The Chrysler Building?


----------



## mcarthur

UPR'
good looking attire

Gnatty,
Have fun holiday shopping


----------



## upr_crust

*Good eyes, Srynerson . . .*

. . . the braces are indeed patterned with the Chrysler Building as the major motif.



Srynerson said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the design on the suspenders? The Chrysler Building?


----------



## rgrossicone

*Italian Errand Saturday*

Warning a few Brooklyn Italian lifestyle pics**

Joining the ranks of the Peacoated today...still fighting off this damn bug...went for a 7.5 miler to sweat some out...

































































Wabbit hunting for some rabbit cacciatore...








Sun setting on an eventful day


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
NM rugby
RR jeans
Zegna socks
Nocona belt
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## harvey_birdman

Lots of errands today.


----------



## mcarthur

RG,
thank you for posting pictures. nice looking chukkas


----------



## rgrossicone

mcarthur said:


> RG,
> thank you for posting pictures. nice looking chukkas


Thanks Uncle Mac!


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Loving this outfit!!!*

Holdfast:

I love everything about this look! The jacket is wonderful, and while I would have never thought to combine that shirt and sweater with it...well, as always, your choice of items is pretty amazing. But, the item that tops it all is that cravat/ascot/neckscarf. Geez...perfect. That is a great, great look on you!!!

:icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:



Holdfast said:


> :icon_smile_big: Thanks, I always knew the devil got to wear the best gear.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## teekayvee

dchandler2 said:


> Blue cords with blue sweater and Loake suede wingtips.


Those Loakes are beautiful. Do you know what model they are?


----------



## upr_crust

*RG, hope that the Coniglia alla cacciatore was delish . . .*

. . . seeing the photos of all of the Italian markets made me hungry.

You seemed dressed well for the weather - cold and clear for yesterday, warmer and wetter today in NYC.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
Zegna tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Large Penny cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Barneys monkstraps
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here is what I wore to the Sunday service at church earlier today. The lighting isn't the greatest, so I apologize. The suit is from Bookster, the shirt is from TM Lewin, the the necktie is from Polo Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are Bostonian from Macy's.

The sleeve on the jacket has a flair that I need corrected by a tailor -- I think the opening is too wide and needs to be tapered. I also need to do a little excerise, as I've gained a couple of pounds since the suit was tailored.

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0205bn.jpg/

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0210bq.jpg/

Thoughts?


----------



## rgrossicone

Nice looking suit Hockey! I'd add a square, red or cream colored...the tweed is really nice, I wish my Booksters still fit...


----------



## gnatty8

hockeyinsider said:


> Thoughts?


Consider something other than loafers with the suit, especially the ones with little kilties on them.


----------



## Holdfast

hockeyinsider said:


> Here is what I wore to the Sunday service at church earlier today. The lighting isn't the greatest, so I apologize. The suit is from Bookster, the shirt is from TM Lewin, the the necktie is from Polo Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are Bostonian from Macy's.
> 
> Thoughts?


I like the concept a lot but would consider a few small changes that might add up to a better overall impact. For instance, a more substantial pair of shoes (esp. with all that snow around), a tidier tie-knot, and softer shoulder on the jacket, as well as a slightly lower buttoning point. The fabric pattern looks pretty cool!

Teaching today:


----------



## hockeyinsider

Holdfast said:


> I like the concept a lot but would consider a few small changes that might add up to a better overall impact. For instance, a more substantial pair of shoes (esp. with all that snow around), a tidier tie-knot, and softer shoulder on the jacket, as well as a slightly lower buttoning point. The fabric pattern looks pretty cool!


I concur, which is what I don't liked about Bookster. I wish the button stance was lower and the shoulders a but softer as you said. While the jacket is a two-button, the stance is almost the same as most three-button suits.


----------



## gnatty8

Like this holdfast! I don't usually like turtleneck sweaters very much, but this one works perfectly with this outfit. The pattern on your coat is fantastic.


----------



## gnatty8

Rainy day today, good time for BBQ and Christmas movies On Demand:






Details:


----------



## Holdfast

hockeyinsider said:


> I concur, which is what I don't liked about Bookster. I wish the button stance was lower and the shoulders a but softer as you said. While the jacket is a two-button, the stance is almost the same as most three-button suits.


To some extent, I'd be willing to give a tweedy suit a pass on the higher buttoning point, as it means it will keep you warmer when outdoors (which is partly the point of a heavy suit, traditionally). But those shoulders are pretty strong stuff. I've never tried Bookster (personally, I worry about the idea of distance-MTM generally), but do they offer different shoulder variants? Maybe if you go for them again you could try something softer.

I do like that they've done quite a nice job on pattern matching between jacket and trousers (whether by accident or design).


----------



## dchandler2

teekayvee said:


> Those Loakes are beautiful. Do you know what model they are?


Those are the Loake 758, on the 3625 Last with leather soles and insoles purchased from Pediwear in the UK.

*What I wore to church today. I had to pull out the Fedora.*


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> Consider something other than loafers with the suit, especially the ones with little kilties on them.


You don't like the shoes?


----------



## gnatty8

hockeyinsider said:


> You don't like the shoes?


I must say, I have never liked loafers with kilties personally, but my nit was more they just do not work with that suit. I think that suit calls for a nice, chunky brogued wingtip, maybe in a tan or chestnut color.


----------



## gman-17

hockeyinsider said:


> Here is what I wore to the Sunday service at church earlier today. The lighting isn't the greatest, so I apologize. The suit is from Bookster, the shirt is from TM Lewin, the the necktie is from Polo Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are Bostonian from Macy's.
> 
> The sleeve on the jacket has a flair that I need corrected by a tailor -- I think the opening is too wide and needs to be tapered. I also need to do a little excerise, as I've gained a couple of pounds since the suit was tailored.
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0205bn.jpg/
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0210bq.jpg/
> 
> Thoughts?


I have to agree that loafers are not the best approach. I do agree with the gunboat idea, but I also think that the suit would also work with boots like the one RG can't seem to get off his feet :icon_smile_big: or something like these.
https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...07&selectedSizeID=9&selectedFitID=2&seconds=0

or these

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...67&selectedSizeID=9&selectedFitID=2&seconds=0


----------



## The Expatriate

I really like the shirt!


----------



## nick.mccann

I'm wearing this to a meeting today. It's the best I can do with the money I have. I need a better tie and camera.


----------



## Srynerson

nick.mccann said:


> I'm wearing this to a meeting today. It's the best I can do with the money I have. I need a better tie and camera.


Overall, it looks good, Nick. My only recommendations would be that (1) the jacket looks like it needs a bit of alterating (it pulls a bit at the top button) and, more immediately, (2) you consider going with a larger tie knot to help fill in your collar space.


----------



## Srynerson

dchandler2 said:


>


I love the fedora, dchandler2, and the cut of the suit is great except that the sleeves appear a bit short. Is it possible the sleeves are getting hung up on your French cuffs? (Some of my narrower-cut suit sleeves "tractor" their way back up from friction with French cuffs.)


----------



## upr_crust

*Beginning the week, and a thought about hockeyinsider's shoe needs . . .*

As an experiment, I tried my ensemble today with a pair of wingtip kiltie tassel loafers which I think might have been a better choice for hockeyinsider, had he had something similar in his shoe closet.

Otherwise, a new week, and a new suit into the rotation. Hope that you like it.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> As an experiment, I tried my ensemble today with a pair of wingtip kiltie tassel loafers which I think might have been a better choice for hockeyinsider, had he had something similar in his shoe closet.
> 
> Otherwise, a new week, and a new suit into the rotation. Hope that you like it.


That's one of your better outfits. And thank you for the shoe suggestion.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


>


Yikes!!

The Pea coat was SO much nicer.


----------



## trappperg

The homburg looks great!


----------



## mcarthur

UPR,
looking good from head to toe. nice homburg


----------



## LilacCords

Evening Gents,

Its been quite some time since I posted a WAYWT pic so here are a couple from the last fortnight or so....

The first outfit is the one I wore today with a camel cashmere scarf (not pictured) and the casual Gucci trainer/shoe thingies.

The Jacket is Loro Piana Cashmere own label, the shirt is also own label as are the Italian cotton cords - the Jumper is M&S





































This is a close up of a Jacket I've had made otu of the material usually associated with Covert coats - Its very versatile.


----------



## nick.mccann

Srynerson said:


> Overall, it looks good, Nick. My only recommendations would be that (1) the jacket looks like it needs a bit of alterating (it pulls a bit at the top button) and, more immediately, (2) you consider going with a larger tie knot to help fill in your collar space.


Thank you. I'll stop by the tailor today. I decided to use a fatter tie, but I still think it's too skinny.


----------



## Holdfast

Freezing cold...


----------



## dchandler2

Srynerson said:


> I love the fedora, dchandler2, and the cut of the suit is great except that the sleeves appear a bit short. Is it possible the sleeves are getting hung up on your French cuffs? (Some of my narrower-cut suit sleeves "tractor" their way back up from friction with French cuffs.)


Thanks Srynerson. You are right. The sleeves are getting caught up on the French cuffs. As for the fedora, I get twice as many compliments on my suits when I wear it. I think that I will wear it more.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Without a doubt . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . you are one of the best dressed teachers in the entire United States! What a great example to set your kids. Well, except for the occasional excessive jean turnups:icon_smile_big:


----------



## sdjordan

upr_crust said:


> As an experiment, I tried my ensemble today with a pair of wingtip kiltie tassel loafers which I think might have been a better choice for hockeyinsider, had he had something similar in his shoe closet.
> 
> Otherwise, a new week, and a new suit into the rotation. Hope that you like it.


I love the shoes [both pairs].
Also- I really like how the blue/red of your seemingly gray pant pops out.


----------



## sdjordan

gnatty8 said:


> Clothes to Christmas shop by:


I love these boots. 
Details please.


----------



## sdjordan

AlanC said:


>


 Kudos on the whole look- but I'm crazy about that tie/duffel coat.


----------



## mysharona

sdjordan said:


> I love these boots.
> Details please.


These are Alden Indy boots (Alden 405s). Harrison Ford wore them in the Indiana Jones films.


----------



## stcolumba

Suit: Oxxford MTM
Shirt: Clarke and Dawe (Belfast, N. Ireland)
Tie: Brooks Bros
Carols for Choirs (Oxford University Press!)


----------



## Blueboy1938

^^Very handsome DB and very elegant vest, but the latter is almost in the category of "so what." You have to remove the coat to see any sign of the vest. So, except for added warmth and the satisfaction of wearing a nice item, what is the point, exactly?


----------



## stcolumba

Blueboy1938 said:


> ^^Very handsome DB and very elegant vest, but the latter is almost in the category of "so what." You have to remove the coat to see any sign of the vest. So, except for added warmth and the satisfaction of wearing a nice item, what is the point, exactly?


Many thanks for your kind comments.

Added warmth is certainly a factor. If you lived in Michigan, you would understand! :icon_smile: The high for the next few days will barely reach 20 degrees.

Also, on those few occasions when a gentleman must remove his coat, the braces are not showing. Likewise, for those times when the coat is unbuttoned.

Lastly, it is a look that I've admired always since I saw several examples of it in England.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Certainly . . .*



stcolumba said:


> Many thanks for your kind comments.
> 
> Added warmth is certainly a factor. If you lived in Michigan, you would understand! :icon_smile: The high for the next few days will barely reach 20 degrees.
> 
> Also, on those few occasions when a gentleman must remove his coat, the braces are not showing. Likewise, for those times when the coat is unbuttoned.
> 
> Lastly, it is a look that I've admired always since I saw several examples of it in England.


. . . understood. I wasn't really finding fault so much as wondering about the ensemble. I can only assume, since the pics didn't show the trousers, that's a three piece suit. So, I guess the issue for me is that the maker would not have ensured that the vest would be visible when the coat is worn.


----------



## upr_crust

*Lilac, you have used great fabrics - you own best advert . . .*

. . . I can well imagine that the covert cloth jacket is both useful and durable, and I am a sucker for navy herringbone (that is navy herringbone in the other photo?).



LilacCords said:


> This is a close up of a Jacket I've had made otu of the material usually associated with Covert coats - Its very versatile.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, SD . . .*

. . . I wore the cordovan-coloured pair with today's suit, but may opt for the brown wingtip kilties with tomorrow's attire - we shall see . . .



sdjordan said:


> I love the shoes [both pairs].
> Also- I really like how the blue/red of your seemingly gray pant pops out.


----------



## rgrossicone

Can't seem to kick this...now its a sinus infection...oh well, at least I get to sleep in tomorrow, but would rather be at work...

As for today, pre-Dr appointment. Had a probe shoved up my nose and through to my sinuses, one of life's little pleasures :icon_pale:










































*Specifics
Overcoat JCrew
Scarf Drakes of London Cashmere
Suit Bespoke Ercole...almost broken in
Shirt Versace Classic
Cuff Links Custom Maps (left Brooklyn, NY; right Potenza, Italy)
Tie Drakes of London
Square BB
Shoes To Boot NY​*


----------



## The Expatriate

What I wore today...

For some reason my scoliosis is really visible in this jacket. 










Today, the whole family wanted to show off what they wore...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
MS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Srynerson

LilacCords said:


>


I don't know if the world is ready for Gucci ghillies with kilties! :crazy:


----------



## Srynerson

The Expatriate said:


> Today, the whole family wanted to show off what they wore...


You and rgrossicone need to have a face-off on whose kid is the cutest! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## johnpark11

nick.mccann said:


> Thank you. I'll stop by the tailor today. I decided to use a fatter tie, but I still think it's too skinny.


Looks good. I don't think the other pics looked bad; I think the coat issue was just your stance in the shot.


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> Can't seem to kick this...now its a sinus infection...oh well, at least I get to sleep in tomorrow, but would rather be at work...
> 
> As for today, pre-Dr appointment. Had a probe shoved up my nose and through to my sinuses, one of life's little pleasures :icon_pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics*
> *Overcoat JCrew*
> *Scarf Drakes of London Cashmere*
> *Suit Bespoke Ercole...almost broken in*
> *Shirt Versace Classic*
> *Cuff Links Custom Maps (left Brooklyn, NY; right Potenza, Italy)*
> *Tie Drakes of London*
> *Square BB*
> 
> *Shoes To Boot NY*​


Thanks for bringing back some bad memories of probes up noses!!


----------



## stcolumba

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . understood. I wasn't really finding fault so much as wondering about the ensemble. I can only assume, since the pics didn't show the trousers, that's a three piece suit. So, I guess the issue for me is that the maker would not have ensured that the vest would be visible when the coat is worn.


It is a 3 piece suit. The vest ought not be visible as it would be with a SB suit. Perhaps a 3 piece DB suit is like having working (surgical) buttons. :icon_smile:


----------



## pichao

*a beatiful daughter*



The Expatriate said:


> What I wore today...
> 
> For some reason my scoliosis is really visible in this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, the whole family wanted to show off what they wore...


You have a wonderful daughter!


----------



## mysharona

Srynerson said:


> You and rgrossicone need to have a face-off on whose kid is the cutest! :icon_smile_big:


I must, of course, throw in a vote for my boy!


----------



## mysharona

*That appears to be...*

... quite the beautiful suiting fabric. Is that cashmere?


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks. It's a worsted flannel wool, I think from one of Lessers bunches.


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. It's a worsted flannel wool, I think from one of Lessers bunches.


Thanks. Fantastic. It appears to have a very soft hand.


----------



## upr_crust

*True to my word, shoes shown yesterday were worn today . . .*

. . . with an outfit better suited to brown shoes than yesterday's.

FWIW, then . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Brioni sweater
7 jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mco543

Charcoal pinstripe 3 piece
DKNY lavender shirt
Marks & Spencer tie
thrifted Sterling Silver tie clip with rampant lion
Vera lavender and dark purple floral pocket square
Aldo cognac brogues


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Wellllll . . .*



stcolumba said:


> It is a 3 piece suit. The vest ought not be visible as it would be with a SB suit. Perhaps a 3 piece DB suit is like having working (surgical) buttons. :icon_smile:


. . . the vest _might_ not be visible, I suppose, but I haven't seen anything indicating that it "ought not" be visible with a DB coat. In fact, I have seen the contrary with the vest following the lapel edge closely, which looks quite smart to me. So it can be done. If it isn't, I suppose the surgeon's cuff comparison then becomes apt:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*My ROY G. BIV moment, or, "if this be vulgarity . . .*

. . . let me make the most of it".

Colour of the shirt is somewhat exaggerated by the flash, but otherwise, today's ensemble is as loud as it looks. (My apartment building is having a holiday party this evening, and I thought something a bit more festive, and a bit less business-like, was in order.)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> (My apartment building is having a holiday party this evening, and I thought something a bit more festive, and a bit less business-like, was in order.)


"May your day be Merry and BRIGHT!!"


----------



## TRH

Finally, the slew of end-of-term exams is upon me. I'm sure dressing sharply won't help me pass advanced macroeconomics, but it sure cant hurt, right?

I apologise for the bad lighting, gents.



Paired these with a navy blue cashmere/wool overcoat to keep the chill at bay (unfortunately not pictured).


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## BarringtonAyre

That overcoat is fantastic. Where did you have that made? those lapels are out of this world, love them!


----------



## Jovan

The overcoat's lapels are a bit wide for my taste, but the fabric is pretty cool. I generally love Holdfast's peaked lapel suits -- I'd get one made in an instant if money were no object.


----------



## brendon

haven't posted in a while thought it was about time i posted again. Seen some wonderful outfits lately keep up the good work


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Isaia pant
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Zon Jr.

brendon said:


> haven't posted in a while thought it was about time i posted again. Seen some wonderful outfits lately keep up the good work


Yes, I've missed your nostrils.


----------



## stewartu

rgrossicone said:


> Can't seem to kick this...now its a sinus infection...oh well, at least I get to sleep in tomorrow, but would rather be at work...
> 
> As for today, pre-Dr appointment. Had a probe shoved up my nose and through to my sinuses, one of life's little pleasures :icon_pale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*


Looking good. These shoes look like they could use some loving care though.

I recently started using Lexol Leather Conditioner on my shoes. Try it. It will make these shoes look and feel great and help them to last a lifetime.

Keep up the great looks.


----------



## stewartu

gnatty8 said:


> Rainy day today, good time for BBQ and Christmas movies On Demand:
> 
> Details:


This is a good, relaxed look. You display obvious comfort and ease in what you are wearing. Thumbs up.


----------



## stewartu

Holdfast said:


> I really like the colours here. Nice one!
> 
> Nah - different pair of jeans; these don't need the cuffing!
> 
> Full-length pic came out unfocused, sorry. Must have been the auto-focus struggling to cope with the insanity of a pocket square being used as an ersatz cravat.


As usual, you look good here. You must have a great tailor to be able to get your clothes to fit so perfectly all the time.

With this look, I would pare down and go for one fewer layer. I think less could be more.

Nice suit!


----------



## stewartu

dchandler2 said:


> It is cold here in Aggieland so I had to pull out the sweater and the BB Jodhpur boots. It is raining like crazy, no snow though. Todays Sunday outfit.


This is a good look!


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## TRH

Mr. moo, that overcoat is absolutely stunning, love the turnback sleeve.


----------



## upr_crust

*Different party, different aesthetic to today's attire . . .*

. . . from yesterday's.

This evening, I need to make an appearance at the holiday party for my division of my employer, a gathering of several hundred people, including upper management, so my mode today isn't as loud as yesterday's.

I am also planning on bundling up - it's cold in NYC, and the venue for the party is very close to the Hudson - river breezes in August are welcome, in December, not so much.


----------



## mcarthur

^sharp looking attire. we always assume you were on ken feinberg radar screen


----------



## dchandler2

stewartu said:


> This is a good look!


Thanks stewartu for the compliement.


----------



## LilacCords

*Afternoon Gents;*

*Found some exquisite Rose coloured MOP buttons a few months back so just had to build a Jacket to suit them  The Jacket has peak lapels, Navy with pink polka dot lining, patch pockets, and for the purist's 6 buttons on the cuff*:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LilacCords

*Holdfast - loving that gry houndstooth suit. *

*RG - Like that navy three-piece - very sharp as usual. Also like the battered brogues with it.*

*Upr - Those Herringbone socks look pretty cool*


----------



## hockeyinsider

brendon said:


> haven't posted in a while thought it was about time i posted again. Seen some wonderful outfits lately keep up the good work


Call me snotty, call me snobby, but is this a real outfit? I mean seriously?


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> . . . from yesterday's.
> 
> This evening, I need to make an appearance at the holiday party for my division of my employer, a gathering of several hundred people, including upper management, so my mode today isn't as loud as yesterday's.
> 
> I am also planning on bundling up - it's cold in NYC, and the venue for the party is very close to the Hudson - river breezes in August are welcome, in December, not so much.


You must be a popular fellow. I've only been invited to one Christmas party.


----------



## hockeyinsider

LilacCords said:


> *Afternoon Gents;*
> 
> *Found some exquisite Rose coloured MOP buttons a few months back so just had to build a Jacket to suit them  The Jacket has peak lapels, Navy with pink polka dot lining, patch pockets, and for the purist's 6 buttons on the cuff*:icon_smile_wink:


That's a lot of buttons on the sleeve. Great outfit, though I think I would have worn slacks instead of jeans.


----------



## Holdfast

BarringtonAyre said:


> That overcoat is fantastic. Where did you have that made? those lapels are out of this world, love them!


Thanks. It's actually RTW - Ralph Lauren Purple Label.



Mr. Moo said:


> https://i47.tinypic.com/29mt82q.jpg


I like this overcoat quite a bit; the fabric and style are appealling. To my eye, I'd prefer it to be a touch longer (with the pockets then sitting proportionately lower), but it's rather nice anyway. Good shoulder/chest fit by the looks of it too.



upr_crust said:


> I am also planning on bundling up - it's cold in NYC, and the venue for the party is very close to the Hudson - river breezes in August are welcome, in December, not so much.


The hat is absolutely fantastic!

Outfits from yesterday...

... and today...


----------



## upr_crust

*The socks are BB, and were . . . .*

. . . even cooler at 50% off last season. Thanks for confirming my good taste AND my fiscal probity :icon_smile_wink:, Lilac.



LilacCords said:


> *Upr - Those Herringbone socks look pretty cool*


----------



## upr_crust

*I am hardly popular . . .*

. . . all but one of the Xmas parties which I have attended this season have been for organizations to which I belong (or places where I live or work).

However, that being said, it seems that people haven't thrown me out of the parties to which I've gone, so I must be maintaining at least some level of civilised behaviour.



hockeyinsider said:


> You must be a popular fellow. I've only been invited to one Christmas party.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, HF - I only regret that . . .*

. . . I didn't buy the same hat in brown when it was available, and I've not seen anything like it since - arghhhhhhhhh.



Holdfast said:


> The hat is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## rgrossicone

Back from the infirmary...


































*Specifics
Jacket Bespoke Ercoles
Overcoat Cashmere Nicole Fahri
Cashmere Fedora
Sweater Cashmere JCrew
Tie Polo RL
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Trousers Mackay Tweed
Square JCrew
Shoes BBBF*​


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

Not bad, sir. I think the pea coat adds about 20 pounds to your weight in the photograph. May I suggest a single-breasted overcoat? Additionally, the pants seem a tad long. Perhaps taper them in?



rgrossicone said:


> Back from the infirmary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics
> Jacket Bespoke Ercoles
> Overcoat Cashmere Nicole Fahri
> Cashmere Fedora
> Sweater Cashmere JCrew
> Tie Polo RL
> Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
> Trousers Mackay Tweed
> Square JCrew
> Shoes BBBF*​


----------



## upr_crust

*Ending the week with a visual bang, perhaps as subtle . . .*

. . . as a sledgehammer, but (I hope) sharp as a tack.

FWIW, today's ensemble . . .





































P.S. - Yes, I realize that lace-ups would be more correct with this suit, but I will be trying on a tuxedo this evening, and I wanted shoes that were easy-on/easy-off.


----------



## trappperg

I love the Russian hat!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> Back from the infirmary...


Nice.

And thank goodness you gave that other coat back to your Babcia!! 
​


----------



## upr_crust

*I had to Google Ken Feinberg's name, and trust me . . .*

. . . I am nowhere near Mr. Feinberg's radar screen - I am not paid anywhere nearly enough, and certainly not in the form of an extravagant bonus.

My problem is the opposite of Warren Buffett, who always claimed to buy expensive suits that would look cheap on him. I tend to make whatever I am wearing look more expensive than it was for me to purchase (as I am notoriously shameless as to venue in which I'll spend money - so long as the goods are correct, their venue can be quite humble).



mcarthur said:


> ^sharp looking attire. we always assume you were on ken feinberg radar screen


----------



## Jovan

Zon Jr. said:


> Yes, I've missed your nostrils.


Don't be an ass.



hockeyinsider said:


> Call me snotty, call me snobby, but is this a real outfit? I mean seriously?


Sorry, but the usual decorum here is to find something you like and suggest improvements on other things you dislike... or just don't reply at all.

As such:

"brendon, I like the sweater but the shirt is just a little loud. Maybe try switching it out for a white one instead? It would improve your outfit a good deal."

(And yes, that is what I honestly suggest for him.)


----------



## Srynerson

brendon said:


>


I like how the suspenders work with the shirt, but I'd probably go with an open collar. (Please note, per my exchanges on other threads, I've got nothing against silver ties _per se_, it's just that the pattern and colors of the shirt seem to go against wearing it with a tie_._)


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Maybe . . .*



Srynerson said:


> I like how the suspenders work with the shirt, but I'd probably go with an open collar. (Please note, per my exchanges on other threads, I've got nothing against silver ties _per se_, it's just that the pattern and colors of the shirt seem to go against wearing it with a tie_._)


. . . if a tie were chosen from one of the colors in the shirt?


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## The Expatriate

Srynerson said:


> You and rgrossicone need to have a face-off on whose kid is the cutest! :icon_smile_big:





pichao said:


> You have a wonderful daughter!


Thank you for your kind comments about my daughter. However, I wouldn't want to encourage any sort of "face-off" as my daughter already has a bit of the 'diva' in her. It was her idea to have Mommy and her join Daddy in that photo. Besides, I think this town is big enough to have two (or more) cute kids! :icon_smile:



rgrossicone said:


> Back from the infirmary...


This I like!


upr_crust said:


> .


I have to admit that I'm not too crazy about the hat, just for the mere fact that in it you slightly resemble Leon Trotsky. (I think it's also the glasses.) :devil: That being said, I always encourage Hat experimentation, and you are a Nobel-prize winning researcher in "Pilidiology" (I hope that neologism isn't too barbarous)


----------



## Holdfast

The snow arrived overnight. But only a light dusting! Bitterly cold though...


----------



## upr_crust

*You're only the second person who has said that I resemble Trotsky . . .*

. . . all of my Russian colleagues say that I resemble Lenin more (the hairline and the vandyke have much to do with that). The only other person who said "Trotsky" said that I look much too the romantic to be Lenin, and that I needed a resemblance to a more tragic figure.

From those of my colleagues who have been to Red Square, they note that, although I look like Lenin, I am much taller (and I'm only 5'10").

"Pilidiology"? Possibly I am a hatoholic, or I have a case of chapeau-idee-fixe, though today, the fur hat is very useful - it is very cold in lower Manhattan this afternoon.



The Expatriate said:


> I have to admit that I'm not too crazy about the hat, just for the mere fact that in it you slightly resemble Leon Trotsky. (I think it's also the glasses.) :devil: That being said, I always encourage Hat experimentation, and you are a Nobel-prize winning researcher in "Pilidiology" (I hope that neologism isn't too barbarous)


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
BC sweater
Victorinox jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo chukkas
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

hockeyinsider said:


> Not bad, sir. I think the pea coat adds about 20 pounds to your weight in the photograph. May I suggest a single-breasted overcoat? Additionally, the pants seem a tad long. Perhaps taper them in?


Thanks Hockey...I will only wear the DB in bitter cold to keep warm (just like my babcia coat which will come out tomorrow in the snow!) You're also dead on about the pants.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice.
> 
> And thank goodness you gave that other coat back to your Babcia!!


You won't like tomorrow>>>:icon_smile_big:



The Expatriate said:


> This I like!


Thanks Ex!

So, out of protest i won't post today...yesterday during my morning shooting session I lost my wallet...its gutted me...so just text, like its 2003

JCrew Fair Isle Vest
BB Blue OCBD
Magee Irish Tweed skinny tie
APC New Standards
Red Wing Iron Ranger boots
JCrew Peacoat
JCrew Tweed Cap


----------



## rich_202

upr_crust said:


> . . . as a sledgehammer, but (I hope) sharp as a tack.
> 
> FWIW, today's ensemble . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - Yes, I realize that lace-ups would be more correct with this suit, but I will be trying on a tuxedo this evening, and I wanted shoes that were easy-on/easy-off.


This is just awesome. I like everything except the shoes (you need to be sporting some black PAs). How bold!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment, and I did tell you that . . .*

. . . the shoes were "incorrect", as I had to try on a tuxedo that had been fitted for me this evening (a Joseph A. Bank Signature tux - not the best, but it had three things going for it - grosgrain peak lapels (and trouser stripe), one button styling, and I got it for 70% off retail (I don't wear tuxedos enough to merit buying a good one, much to the chagrin of my salesman at BB)). Getting in and out of the suit was bad enough - I didn't want to struggle with shoe laces.

When I first wore the suit in the US, I wore it with New & Lingwood black wingtips (the suit is N & L) - some day I'll wear all that I own from N & L together, which should be very colourful.



rich_202 said:


> This is just awesome. I like everything except the shoes (you need to be sporting some black PAs). How bold!


----------



## svb

Some more looks -- no particular order:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> So, out of protest i won't post today...yesterday during my morning shooting session I lost my wallet...its gutted me...


Dude, sorry to hear this. Tell me you didn't leave it out so as not to spoil the line of an outfit for the pics!

If you're anything like me, it's not so much the cash that would irritate, but needing new cards, IDs, etc, etc. Especially so close to the holidays when everyone goes slow anyway!


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Dude, sorry to hear this. Tell me you didn't leave it out so as not to spoil the line of an outfit for the pics!
> 
> If you're anything like me, it's not so much the cash that would irritate, but needing new cards, IDs, etc, etc. Especially so close to the holidays when everyone goes slow anyway!


Exactly why it was removed...and you're right, being without ID, my bank card, insurance cards, plus an uncashed check from work (which will take 8 weeks to get a replacement for-was in there for some hiloday shopping...).

Oh well...


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . as a sledgehammer, but (I hope) sharp as a tack.
> 
> FWIW, today's ensemble . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - Yes, I realize that lace-ups would be more correct with this suit, but I will be trying on a tuxedo this evening, and I wanted shoes that were easy-on/easy-off.


Love the stripes and agree with your comments re: the shoes. However, perfection is sometimes less than perfect.


----------



## gman-17




----------



## Trip English

gman-17 said:


>


Well Done!!! The norwegian AND the firewood carrier! Well played indeed.


----------



## gman-17

Trip English said:


> Well Done!!! The norwegian AND the firewood carrier! Well played indeed.


Thank you very much. That sweater is the oldest piece of clothing I own. It comes directly from the Aran Islands--a post bar exam trip in 1990. It doubles as a piece of furniture. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trip English

gman-17 said:


> Thank you very much. That sweater is the oldest piece of clothing I own. It comes directly from the Aran Islands--a post bar exam trip in 1990. It doubles as a piece of furniture. :icon_smile_wink:


I like the sort of sweater you can lean in a corner when you're done.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Well Done!!! The norwegian AND the firewood carrier! Well played indeed.


i like the picture and we are getting the snow now!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Here Comes the Snow!!*

Genuine smile today as a kind stranger mailed me bac my lost wallet, with everything in it, and a warm Christmas card. Man City won, and now have an Italian at the helm, United were CRUSHED (sorry g), and my blueshirts were victorious in Philly...plus its my girls first snow...WHAT A DAY!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gnatty8

Wet, miserable day, so the peacoat seemed to fit the general marine-like quality of the day.. 






Shirt:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
WSBJ jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Genuine smile today as a kind stranger mailed me bac my lost wallet, with everything in it, and a warm Christmas card. Man City won, and now have an Italian at the helm, United were CRUSHED (sorry g), and my blueshirts were victorious in Philly...plus its my girls first snow...WHAT A DAY!:icon_smile_big:


I don't think we were crushed today--some group of imposters playing in our uniforms were wrung like a bell. I hope Scotland Yard is out looking for the United players who definitely went missing.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Genuine smile today as a kind stranger mailed me bac my lost wallet, with everything in it, and a warm Christmas card. Man City won, and now have an Italian at the helm, United were CRUSHED (sorry g), and my blueshirts were victorious in Philly...plus its my girls first snow...WHAT A DAY!:icon_smile_big:


Great news Rob, I'm happy for you. Random acts of kindness are always pleasant to hear.

What jeans are those?


----------



## nick.mccann

Work









Night out.


----------



## 46L

rgrossicone said:


> Genuine smile today as a kind stranger mailed me bac my lost wallet, with everything in it, and a warm Christmas card. Man City won, and now have an Italian at the helm, United were CRUSHED (sorry g), and my blueshirts were victorious in Philly...plus its my girls first snow...WHAT A DAY!:icon_smile_big:


"It's a Christmas Miracle."

I am glad you got your wallet back. Paired with your daughter's first snow, it sounds like a great day.


----------



## LanceW

You look great in that coat, Nick.


----------



## Cruiser

I don't wear ties that often these days, but I am this morning so I thought I would step out of character. It's been awhile since I tied one of these things. And Jovan, next time I will put in a pocket square. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## domenico

*Well done*

Well done. Lovely shirt and tie. :icon_smile:
This is class.


----------



## Zingari

rgrossicone said:


> Genuine smile today as a kind stranger mailed me bac my lost wallet, with everything in it, and a warm Christmas card. Man City won, and now have an Italian at the helm, United were CRUSHED (sorry g), and my blueshirts were victorious in Philly...plus its my girls first snow...WHAT A DAY!:icon_smile_big:


Unfortunately it is the 'snow' that has prevented my joing you in NYC this weekend. My shuttle service was cancelled meaning I missed my connection to JFK via London. After a 3 hour wait the earliest they could fly me out is 22 Dec!

Rescheduled now to 4 Jan to bring my daughter shopping. Only upside (or is it downside for me?) the post Christmas sales will be on! Now all I need is a BA strike and more snow although I rarther like the cold weather in NYC!


----------



## 46L

Cruiser said:


> I don't wear ties that often these days, but I am this morning so I thought I would step out of character. It's been awhile since I tied one of these things. And Jovan, next time I will put in a pocket square. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


I looks like you wear a bow tie everyday. I love the size of it.


----------



## Cruiser

46L said:


> I love the size of it.


It's actually a "standard" size tie. The skinny bows seem to be in style these days but I don't have any nor do I plan to buy any.

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

It's cold out there, no snow yet thankfully..






Shoes:


----------



## mcarthur

^ what is the temperature? do you have gloves and hats to go with your attire? nice shine on your shoes
congratulations on the falcons win over the jets


----------



## mysharona

Nice looks over the last few days, fellas. I hope you're all ready for Christmas.

Brendon: I have seen some good looks from you but I must offer this piece of constructive criticism: I believe that you should give up on trying to wear the black multi-colored striped shirt as a part of a formal look with tie and collar bar. I think it is more suited to be worn open-collared and casual, like club-wear. The look would have been great with a white shirt or a dressier striped shirt.


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Great news Rob, I'm happy for you. Random acts of kindness are always pleasant to hear.
> 
> What jeans are those?


Yes. Yes they are. Jeans are JCrew Vintage Slim Selvedge...love them...they are my go to hangin' out jeans...so comfortable, yet still slim and stylish.



46L said:


> "It's a Christmas Miracle."
> 
> I am glad you got your wallet back. Paired with your daughter's first snow, it sounds like a great day.


It really was 46...



Zingari said:


> Unfortunately it is the 'snow' that has prevented my joing you in NYC this weekend. My shuttle service was cancelled meaning I missed my connection to JFK via London. After a 3 hour wait the earliest they could fly me out is 22 Dec!
> 
> Rescheduled now to 4 Jan to bring my daughter shopping. Only upside (or is it downside for me?) the post Christmas sales will be on! Now all I need is a BA strike and more snow although I rarther like the cold weather in NYC!


Thats too bad Zing...NYC is truly a wonderous place round Christmastime...but then again, so is London. You're right...all the great sales are on after XMas. Enjoy them.


----------



## upr_crust

*Congrats on the successful return of your wallet . . .*

. . . you certainly have had an early Xmas gift!

You were also prescient about dressing for snow, now that we've got enough of it (though, happily, not as much as other places, though I am sure that there will be time enough for Mother Nature to smack us all with a blizzard). Times Sq. last night was very pretty, and very empty of cars around 10:30-11:00 PM - all white and snowy.



rgrossicone said:


> Genuine smile today as a kind stranger mailed me bac my lost wallet, with everything in it, and a warm Christmas card. Man City won, and now have an Italian at the helm, United were CRUSHED (sorry g), and my blueshirts were victorious in Philly...plus its my girls first snow...WHAT A DAY!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton suit
Armani tie
Brioni shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni balmorals
Armani socks
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Diggy18

domenico said:


> Well done. Lovely shirt and tie. :icon_smile:
> This is class.


Thank you! That tie was a little shinier than I had wanted, but I do like it anyway.



Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


I love that bowtie. A lot of times I see gentlemen wearing a bowtie as if were a gimmick - they poke fun at themselves with it. But this bowtie looks perfectly natural, it looks like it's right where it belongs. It goes well with the shirt and jacket, I think. I love it.



mysharona said:


>


I really like that pocket square with the navy blue suit!

I'm not a big fan of this knot I've got down there. It's actually ugly . . . I don't know why this tie won't make a nice looking FIH.


----------



## gnatty8

mcarthur said:


> ^ what is the temperature? do you have gloves and hats to go with your attire? nice shine on your shoes
> congratulations on the falcons win over the jets


Thanks Mac. Temperature was in the low 30s today, with gusty winds. I did wear a hat actually, a grey flannel driver's cap from J Crew. No gloves though.. 



rgrossicone said:


> Yes. Yes they are. Jeans are JCrew Vintage Slim Selvedge...love them...they are my go to hangin' out jeans...so comfortable, yet still slim and stylish.


Thought so, that's why I asked. I have about 4 pair of the vintage slim fits, including the black and dark blue selvage denim. I like them very much also, and they are a bargain at the price.


----------



## Sean1982

My first post in this thread, as I don't have a decent camera. Not what I was wearing today or Saturday (different versions of vintage black tie), but this was Friday. Wearing a 1950s crombie RAF Officers Coat, cashmere scarf (I think 60s or earlier), and 1957 Meyer and Mortimer three piece suit, which you can't see anyway! This is mainly to show off my real Russian Ushanka hat, very warm indeed!


----------



## dchandler2

*Off to church then some shopping*

































Knot cuff links, powere blue


----------



## Henry346

dchandler2 said:


>


What cufflinks did you wear? The bits of exposed cuff look so tantalizing, and I'm quite curious to see what you put with a blue ensemble.


----------



## dchandler2

Henry346 said:


> What cufflinks did you wear? The bits of exposed cuff look so tantalizing, and I'm quite curious to see what you put with a blue ensemble.


I wore knot cuff links, power blue.


----------



## Elwood_P_Dowd

@upr_crust That is a fantastic suit!


----------



## upr_crust

*Did you think of that comment yourself, or . . .*

. . . did a six-foot rabbit whisper it into your ear?

Thanks for the compliment, whatever its source.



Elwood_P_Dowd said:


> @upr_crust That is a fantastic suit!


----------



## upr_crust

*Post-blizzard attire . . .*

Until the sidewalks clear themselves of snow and ice, casual will be the mode for me, I fear. (So sorry to disappoint you all.)


----------



## mcarthur

^ cords and cowboy boots is a nice look. when you get to the office do you change your attire?


----------



## upr_crust

*There is no need . . .*

. . . my office is business casual all the time (save for client visits, when one is the person whom the client is visiting).

Let the streets get cleaned up a bit, and I'll be back to suits and proper shoes . . .



mcarthur said:


> ^ cords and cowboy boots is a nice look. when you get to the office do you change your attire?


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> It's actually a "standard" size tie. The skinny bows seem to be in style these days but I don't have any nor do I plan to buy any.
> 
> Cruiser


I agree with the others, you look quite natural wearing one.

You could pull off a slightly narrow pointed end if you wanted to. Something like this: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

And yes, a pocket square would add a great finishing touch.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*All together . . .*

. . . a dashing look for cold weather, and not overly bulky.

Is that jacket reversible, in case you are lost in a blizzard?


----------



## rgrossicone

Car is snowed in, so a walk to the train to work today...and a return for everybody's favorite coat...








































*Specifics
Orvis Tweed Sack
Red Silk Square
Hickey Plaid Shirt
BB Saxxon Wool Tie
JCrew Wool Cardigan
JCrew Flannel Lined Jeans
Red Wing for JCrew Boots
Turnbull & Asser Overcoat
MCFC Scarf
BB Newsie Cap​*


----------



## mysharona

I love the tweed, Rob. Nice looking ensemble.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
Zegna pocket-square
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brionil sweater
Brioni cords
PS socks
JL slip-ons
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## David V

With post, total hip replacement PT 3 times a day its sweat pants, t-shirt, tennies and fleece top for warmth. BUT! I've ditch the walker and now sport a stunning cane as my walking aide!


----------



## upr_crust

*Congratulations on ditching the walker . . .*

My late husband had both hip joints replaced (on two separate occasions), and I know full well the small victories of graduating from more support to less. Keep up the good work - you'll be walking free and clear in no time.



David V said:


> With post, total hip replacement PT 3 times a day its sweat pants, t-shirt, tennies and fleece top for warmth. BUT! I've ditch the walker and now sport a stunning cane as my walking aide!


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . a dashing look for cold weather, and not overly bulky.
> 
> Is that jacket reversible, in case you are lost in a blizzard?


lol, I usually am not at risk for being lost in a blizzard, but I do reverse it when I take my 30.06 into the woods to shoot at big animals..


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## Sean1982

Could you give more details on that spiffing coat please?


----------



## deandbn

Diggy you were looking so good there for a while with your pocket squares that I thought they had become a forgone conclusion.

I am now sad to see they have not.

I hope you will reconsider them soon again.:icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*From the Department of Redundancy Department . . .*

. . . an outfit nearly identical to yesterday's, save for the more chromatically correct (for the Xmas season) choice of shirt and sweater.

The streets of NYC are still a mess, hence the casual dress . . .


----------



## mcarthur

Mr. Moo said:


>


nice looking attire


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hi Guys*

Long time, no post.
Some great pictures of you, but too late for me to details.



































Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

Pardon the image quality today. I left my proper camera in another office. Cell phone flix it is.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Car is snowed in, so a walk to the train to work today...and a return for everybody's favorite coat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics*
> *Orvis Tweed Sack*
> *Red Silk Square*
> *Hickey Plaid Shirt*
> *BB Saxxon Wool Tie*
> *JCrew Wool Cardigan*
> *JCrew Flannel Lined Jeans*
> *Red Wing for JCrew Boots*
> *Turnbull & Asser Overcoat*
> *MCFC Scarf*
> 
> *BB Newsie Cap*​


Great look R. I really dig it! First time I see Flannel Lined Jeans and they are beautiful. I'm amazed!

Cheers

V


----------



## Holdfast

Sean1982 said:


> Could you give more details on that spiffing coat please?


Aquascutum. I was lucky enough to find it at a great price and it didn't even need any alterations!

Today was a day of spending. 4 new tyres, after skidding a little on the ice and realising it was because I had hardly any tread left... But there was also some good expenditure at Ede, as I picked up a new jacket. Planning on wearing it tomorrow, so you'll have to wait until then for pics of it.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I like . . .*



Holdfast said:


> [/IMG]


. . . everything except the Halloween pocket square. Jarring with all the other reds.

Oh, and it's too busy:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Diggy18

Mr. Moo said:


>


That's a fantastic jacket. It looks very well tailored, I like the colors, and it looks nice and warm. I think it matches the texture of the scarf well.



deandbn said:


> Diggy you were looking so good there for a while with your pocket squares that I thought they had become a forgone conclusion.
> 
> I am now sad to see they have not.
> 
> I hope you will reconsider them soon again.:icon_smile:


 Yes, I realized that some of my jacket pockets hadn't been opened yet, so I skipped the square that day! But they'll be back.


----------



## rgrossicone

*It IS a Wonderful Life!*


----------



## phyrpowr

Vintage (Ebay) Florsheim cordovan longwings
LLBean longsleeve polo
BB cotton twills...and....FINALLY...

my Bookster tweed jacket (Awe it's called, awesome it is)


----------



## upr_crust

*Enough casual wear for the moment . . .*

. . . back to suits.

I'm taking one of my colleagues out for lunch today, so I thought that I'd like to look the part of the payer of the bill . . .





































It's currently 20F/-7C in NYC, hence the fur hat.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire. enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Holdfast

Something new; an early Christmas present to myself:


----------



## Mr. Moo

HF, is that the bespoke jacket you've been working on? Whatever it is, it looks great!


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
i like your jacket. can we get a description?


----------



## Salieri

That's a nice outfit jayteecee, but... is that a public lavatory?

[EDIT] I don't know what happened here, there was a picture like I described. It was there, I swear it.


----------



## jayteecee

*This is my first post... Thoughts? (sorry, I inadvertantly erased the original)*


----------



## jayteecee

Salieri said:


> That's a nice outfit jayteecee, but... is that a public lavatory?
> 
> [EDIT] I don't know what happened here, there was a picture like I described. It was there, I swear it.


Newbie mistake, I erased while trying to edit. That is the restroom where I work... I will do better in the future.


----------



## TomK

upr_crust said:


> . . . back to suits.
> 
> I'm taking one of my colleagues out for lunch today, so I thought that I'd like to look the part of the payer of the bill . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently 20F/-7C in NYC, hence the fur hat.


I found this site as part of my attempt in upgrading my clothes. So far, so good. It is now my wish that you would do my shopping and line up my outfits. Your style and taste is impeccable and an inspiration to me.


----------



## Holdfast

Mr. Moo said:


> HF, is that the bespoke jacket you've been working on? Whatever it is, it looks great!





mcarthur said:


> HF,
> i like your jacket. can we get a description?


Thank you both for the kind comments. It is indeed bespoke, from Ede & Ravenscroft. A few more fit-oriented pics:

I think it's a pretty good fit, though obviously nothing in life is perfect and it's unreasonable to expect that. But it's certainly good enough for me to be delighted! It's my first bespoke odd jacket from them, and my first 2-button.

I do already have a two or three bespoke 3-button suits from them. The first of those is probably 4-5 years old now and has been retailored a bit so isn't as well-fitting as the more recent items. The fit has improved with every successive iteration, which is as it should be with bespoke. I've decided not to get any more MTM (I have too much of that already) and simply get more bespoke, albeit more rarely.

I think the 2B front flatters me more than the 3B, but I rather like the idea of 3B for work suits and 2B for more casual items. I'm definitely planning on a linen suit from Ede next year, which will probably be 2B, and possibly another sportcoat next autumn.

The fabric is from Porter & Harding's Glorious Twelfth book, if I recall correctly, and is about 12oz in weight so should be good virtually all year round.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Would you . . .*

. . . consider adjusting the sleeve length to show a little shirt?

Lovely fit and fabric, otherwise.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you - that is so very kind of you to say . . .*

. . . however lethal it might be to your credit rating were I to shop for you. :icon_smile_wink:

I shouldn't say that entirely - as much as I a clothes-aholic (a common malady in these parts), I am conscious of getting maximal value for my money, and were I to play personal shopper for you, I would exercise the same fiscal probity for you as I would for myself - I never met a sale that I couldn't find of interest (though experience has taught me not to always jump to buy something heavily marked down - there is sometimes a very good reason why it's marked down so low).



TomK said:


> I found this site as part of my attempt in upgrading my clothes. So far, so good. It is now my wish that you would do my shopping and line up my outfits. Your style and taste is impeccable and an inspiration to me.


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . consider adjusting the sleeve length to show a little shirt?
> 
> Lovely fit and fabric, otherwise.


Thanks. The sleeve length is the one main thing I'm not entirely happy with - we ummed and ahhed on the length through the fittings, moving it up and down, and discussed it again yesterday when I went to pick the jacket up.

In the end, I think I'll wear it for a couple of months like this and see whether it rides up naturally a little as the jacket gets used. If it stays in much the same place, I'll probably have the sleeves taken up 1/8-1/4". We'll see. I'm very, very happy with everything else on this jacket though, so taking the advice offered re: sleeve length for now and seeing where things are in the future.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Famously . . .*



Holdfast said:


> Thanks. The sleeve length is the one main thing I'm not entirely happy with - we ummed and ahhed on the length through the fittings, moving it up and down, and discussed it again yesterday when I went to pick the jacket up.
> 
> In the end, I think I'll wear it for a couple of months like this and see whether it rides up naturally a little as the jacket gets used. If it stays in much the same place, I'll probably have the sleeves taken up 1/8-1/4". We'll see. I'm very, very happy with everything else on this jacket though, so taking the advice offered re: sleeve length for now and seeing where things are in the future.


. . . the signature line in the Mens Department on "Are You Being Served" was, "Oh, the sleeves will ride up with wear.":teacha:


----------



## A.L.Z.

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2679887470072357682GxaPDS

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2905108750072357682MlWWzv

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2564702130072357682hOimYm

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2392944600072357682rbEVDN

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2369744630072357682CWVhAq


----------



## Holdfast

The fur is pimptastic.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Valentini pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Buona Natale


----------



## upr_crust

*Channeling my inner Thurston Howell III . . .*

. . . it is doubtful whether the ascot will make it to the office, but it's an interesting look for a holiday eve, no?

All of you AAAC-ers out there (and you lurkers as well) have the finest of holiday weekends, and a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


> Buona Natale


I love the jacket, tie, and pocket square, but I'm not sure about pairing them with a blue/white contrast collar shirt. Also, if I may ask, why are you still in school this week?


----------



## Salieri

Not great pictures by any means. Yes, my shirt sleeves are too long. I could have worn another shirt but I decided to sacrifice cuff overexposure for the colour I wanted. Not that any colours really come out well on a camera phone.



















It's a suit from Purdey, the gunsmiths, no idea who makes them but the cloth is lovely.


----------



## Jovan

Srynerson said:


> I love the jacket, tie, and pocket square, but I'm not sure about pairing them with a blue/white contrast collar shirt. Also, if I may ask, why are you still in school this week?


Teachers almost never get breaks.

Salieri: Great suit! Move or add a button on those cuffs and you'll be set.


----------



## Henry346

Srynerson said:


> I love the jacket, tie, and pocket square, but I'm not sure about pairing them with a blue/white contrast collar shirt. Also, if I may ask, why are you still in school this week?


The blasphemous New York public school system has us all slaving up until the 23rd.


----------



## gnatty8

Monday:


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Theory jacket
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz

these are recent photos. how am i doing?

all comments welcome
thanx in advance

j


----------



## mco543

I quite like the suit can i have details?

Thanks


----------



## gman-17

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> these are recent photos. how am i doing?
> 
> all comments welcome
> thanx in advance
> 
> j


Very interesting. That suit is bold and beautiful.


----------



## nick.mccann




----------



## mco543

2 holiday parties tonight


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
PS scarf
NM gloves
Prada sweater
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Michael cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Srynerson

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> these are recent photos. how am i doing?


I really like the shirt, pocket square, tie combo and the cut of the lapels is beautiful! :thumbs-up: Is the suit MTM? (The lighting effects in the shot in front of the fence are also particularly artful.)


----------



## eclipse75

Wore dark indigo straight jeans. Casual brown suede skater shoes. Double prong brown leather belt. White t-shirt tucked in. Over that, long sleeve military green double breast pocket shirt (sleeves rolled up). Brown leather strap watch. Have a short beard going. A modernized rugged yet clean image. Damn I looked good today  I am a college kid, so I would look out of place and retarded if I got too fancy.


----------



## eclipse75

gnatty8 said:


> Today:


Looks nice with the jacket. In my opinion, too much blue for the upper half when jacket is off though. Nice shoes also


----------



## stewartu

gnatty8 said:


> Today:


great jacket. Good, casual look. Merry Christmas


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Inquiring minds . . .*



A.L.Z. said:


> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2905108750072357682MlWWzv


. . . or at least mine, want to know: That's got to be real, right? If not, it's the most fantastic faux fur I've ever seen (a picture of). Mink?


----------



## Jovan

eclipse75 said:


> Wore dark indigo straight jeans. Casual brown suede skater shoes. Double prong brown leather belt. White t-shirt tucked in. Over that, long sleeve military green double breast pocket shirt (sleeves rolled up). Brown leather strap watch. Have a short beard going. A modernized rugged yet clean image. Damn I looked good today  I am a college kid, so I would look out of place and retarded if I got too fancy.


There is nothing "retarded" about striving to look better than one's peers. In fact, I find that women (or men) respond well to it...


----------



## jayteecee

Headed out to do some Boxing Day shopping with my son. I really need to move away from the toilet photos...


----------



## Henry346

Jovan said:


> There is nothing "retarded" about striving to look better than one's peers. In fact, I find that women (or men) respond well to it...


I take malicious pleasure in making my peers look like the trash they dress in.


----------



## Salieri

Henry346 said:


> I take malicious pleasure in making my peers look like the trash they dress in.


Dressing to make others feel bad? Um... Merry Christmas!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
FB belt
Zegna socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mr. Moo

ADAM shawl collar sweater. Super thick, super comfortable. 70% wool, 15% alpaca, 15% linen. Made in Uruguay, which was a nice surprise. 
GAP Authentics 1969
Justin roper boots


----------



## indylion

nick.mccann said:


>


Are you serious? Details?


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz




----------



## gnatty8

For Mass on Christmas Day:


----------



## gnatty8

Today, listening to White Album and smoking a cigar:


----------



## 46L

gnatty8 said:


> For Mass on Christmas Day:


Gnatty, great look. Are these 2" cuffs?


----------



## Holdfast

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t225/jasonmarshalljazz/_JAY4612.jpg


Pretty cool. I'd like it even more if it were a double-breasted suit rather than SBPL, but still, really funky stuff.

Not actually today, but recent:


----------



## Diggy18

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


That's great, I love the bold checks on the shirt and suit with that bright tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## LilacCords

*That there is some mean lapels - shoes are great as well.*



Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> *JMJ - Great look - I NEED a bold windowpane like that* :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jamezzz122

gnatty8 said:


> For Mass on Christmas Day:


This look is great. Tie and PS really bring out that outfit. Good job.


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums...rn Brouge Suede/Paul Stuart Grey/DSC00008.jpg


I like that suit fabric quite a bit. Nice one.


----------



## upr_crust

*A Day at the (Rat) Races, A Night at the Opera . . .*

. . . chronologically not in that order.

Tuxedo was Saturday evening, suit is today.


----------



## TomK

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


I'm hunting down this look at my local shops....very well turned out there, sir.

This thread is a great thing - so many ideas...


----------



## gnatty8

46L said:


> Gnatty, great look. Are these 2" cuffs?


Thanks! Yes, I believe those are 2" cuffs.. I like a more substantial cuff given my height (just over 6 feet)


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . chronologically not in that order.
> 
> Tuxedo was Saturday evening, suit is today.


Nephew,
looking good! What did you see at the opera?


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Exceptionally smart! The scarf is a lovely touch. :aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*The opera was Offenbach's "Tales of Hoffmann" . . .*

. . . excellently sung, and a colourful, if somewhat over-the-top, production, with a dazzling last-minute replacement for the Olympia, who garnered herself something close to a standing ovation.

Thanks, as always, for the compliment.



mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> looking good! What did you see at the opera?


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, HF - the scarf is T & A . . .*

. . . a purchase of my late husband's, on sale, circa March 1985, and to the best of my knowledge, he never wore it, so it made its debut.

The weather was too horrid to wear the homburg, however - I made do with a waterproof hat and my olive Burberry trenchcoat - not so stylish, but extremely practical, considering the winter monsoon in NYC this past Sat. evening.



Holdfast said:


> Exceptionally smart! The scarf is a lovely touch. :aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

The Opera sounds lovely, Upr. My wife and I, however, had to allow hockey to suffice! This was Saturday night. Still, there was much drama to be enjoyed!








And today...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti shearling
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
MB pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ItalianGent

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


Great combination. I love the offset from the necktie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Having an AE moment, amongst it all . . .*

Today's shoes are AE Tresanas, as there has been so much chat about gman's visit to the factory in Port Washington . . .


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> The Opera sounds lovely, Upr. My wife and I, however, had to allow hockey to suffice! This was Saturday night. Still, there was much drama to be enjoyed!


Great Photo...and it is Opera you know...Canadian Opera!


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> Today's shoes are AE Tresanas, as there has been so much chat about gman's visit to the factory in Port Washington . . .


Well they look great--as does the suit. Thanks for the props. I appreciated your use of proper evening dress for the opera--the only way to go! I do miss the Met. Happy New Year.


----------



## upr_crust

*As much as it wasn't a good night, meteorologically, for being dressed up . . .*

. . . I did enjoy getting into black tie for the Met.

The rains were monsoon-like last Saturday evening in NYC, so navigating Lincoln Center in patent-leather shoes with thin soles was a bit treacherous, but at least once I got into the building, I looked "proper".

Unhappily, there were only three male attendees of the performance in black tie that I could see - myself, my house guest, and one other man, also seated in a side parterre box across the auditorium from myself. The rest of the visible audience was in suits, or more casual dress.

Happy New Year to all, and to you, gman!



gman-17 said:


> Well they look great--as does the suit. Thanks for the props. I appreciated your use of proper evening dress for the opera--the only way to go! I do miss the Met. Happy New Year.


----------



## nick.mccann

It's finally a cool day with a high in the 50's. About to golf then a trip to Jacksonville and the beach.


----------



## dchandler2

LilacCords said:


> *That there is some mean lapels - shoes are great as well.*
> 
> 
> 
> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that suit fabric quite a bit. Nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LilacCords and Holdfast. The suit is from Paul Stuart and the shoes are Loake Tweed, Classic Semi Brogue style purchased from Pediwear.
Click to expand...


----------



## JDC

dchandler2 said:


> LilacCords said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Semi Brogue style purchased from Pediwear.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a hard line that defines semi-brogues from brogues, or is it a matter of opinion?
Click to expand...


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Blueboy1938

*Nice that . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . the patch stitching coordinates with the sweater and the socks, but doesn't that red clash with the orange jeans stitching:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . the patch stitching coordinates with the sweater and the socks, but doesn't that red clash with the orange jeans stitching:icon_smile_big:


I have 2 answers, both in the same spirit as your question:
1) Red and Orange ARE in the same color family.
2) The orange stitching coordinates with the print in the chrono dials on my watch. :aportnoy:

Just trying something a bit playful today. The one thing I was up in the air on was the steel grey shirt, but now you have me second guessing!


----------



## rgrossicone

Really enjoying vacation...time with the kids...my daughter knows the word "No" and uses it profusely now...good thing she's cute. Trip to the tailors yesterday, and just general bumming around...but FREEZING today in NYC:


















*Specifics
Scarf Drakes of London
Pea Coat JCrew
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Sweater JCrew Cashmere
Jeans PRL
Loafers BR Made in Italy
Socks PRL​*


----------



## dchandler2

FrankDC said:


> dchandler2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a hard line that defines semi-brogues from brogues, or is it a matter of opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go FranckDC. Copied from AskAndyAboutClothes "The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brogue* -- any dress shoe that includes "brogueing", the tiny holes punched in the leather to form a pattern. "Brog" is the Gaelic word for shoe. The word is also used for an Irish or Scottish accent. Maybe it means the speech of one who wears brogues!!
> 
> In about 1790 the Irish and Scots wore a coarse heelless shoe of untanned deer hide with the hair left on. After walking through a marshy field and having their shoes fill with water, the Scots started punching holes into the toe and around the sides of their shoes to let bog water escape. At the end of the 19th century shoemakers began copying the elaborate decorative perforations and by 1915 wing tips were in vogue.
> 
> The wing tip is the best know brogue and gets it name because the perforated toe decoration resembles a bird with spread wings. It is the traditional shoe for business, which excludes it for casual wear, and especially formalwear.
> 
> "Medallion" or "semi-brogue" describes a perforated design only on the toe, like the cap toe. "Full brogues" refer to a design carried onto the sides, like wing tips. The more design the less dressy the shoe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel-coat
GB scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## JDC

dchandler2 said:


> FrankDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go FranckDC. Copied from AskAndyAboutClothes "The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes."
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's why I asked. These shoes were described as "Classic semi-brogues":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But according to Andy:
> 
> " "Medallion" or "semi-brogue" describes a perforated design only on the toe, like the cap toe. "Full brogues" refer to a design carried onto the sides, like wing tips. The more design the less dressy the shoe. "
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

*A melange of Jermyn St. brands, and some seriously silly socks . . .*

. . . shirt is Lewin, tie is Tyrwhitt, cufflinks are Thomas Pink - socks from my local discounter, bought on a whim . . .


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


>


Who made the shoes, UC? They resemble an Allen Edmonds model that we saw when we visited the factory in Wisconsin last week (I believe that this new model has 270 degree welting rather than Allen Edmonds standard 360 degree welting):


----------



## dwebber18

Navy issue charcoal Pea Coat
JAB blue/burgundy OCBD
BB tan cords
Tissot Le Locle w/brown leather band
Tan PRL socks
and dark brown Park Aves.


----------



## upr_crust

*The shoes are BB Peals, from the sale last summer . . .*

. . . and yes, I noticed the resemblance to one of the new models from AE immediately upon seeing your photos from the Port Washington field trip.

They are still selling the shoe in a light brown colour, but seem to have sold out of the black at BB.



LD111134 said:


> Who made the shoes, UC? They resemble an Allen Edmonds model that we saw when we visited the factory in Wisconsin last week (I believe that this new model has 270 degree welting rather than Allen Edmonds standard 360 degree welting):


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Really enjoying vacation...time with the kids...my daughter knows the word "No" and uses it profusely now...good thing she's cute. Trip to the tailors yesterday, and just general bumming around...but FREEZING today in NYC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics*
> *Scarf Drakes of London*
> *Pea Coat JCrew*
> *Shirt Bespoke Ercoles*
> *Sweater JCrew Cashmere*
> *Jeans PRL*
> *Loafers BR Made in Italy*
> 
> *Socks PRL*​


Freezing? Pheh! You guys are having typical weather for us here in Chi-town. Believe it or not, I saw someone in khaki shorts yesterday--college kids, go figure.

Looking good RG.


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . and yes, I noticed the resemblance to one of the new models from AE immediately upon seeing your photos from the Port Washington field trip.
> 
> They are still selling the shoe in a light brown colour, but seem to have sold out of the black at BB.


Hmm. I didn't see that.  I really love those BB Peal shoes and was immediately drawn to the AE loafers in PW. I think the boots have gotten lots of discussion, but the loafers, I believe, will be great sellers.


----------



## harvey_birdman

It is very cold and windy today. Layering is key.


----------



## Holdfast

Didn't get much sleep last night, and feeling a little haphazard all day today as a result, including in what I wore... Looking forward to an early night tonight and a better look tomorrow!


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


>


Do J. Crew peacoats come with roped shoulders, or did your tailor restructure them?


----------



## mysharona




----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Holdfast

jayteecee said:


>


Cool colours & nice combining.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
NSF jeans
Zegna socks
TL boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## jayteecee

Holdfast said:


> Cool colours & nice combining.


Wow. I feel like a school kid singled out for praise by my favorite teacher. Thanks!


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> Do J. Crew peacoats come with roped shoulders, or did your tailor restructure them?


This is right outta the box, no alterations at all...with the thinsulate lining.



mysharona said:


>


Awesome plaid shirt!



Holdfast said:


> Cool colours & nice combining.


+1, LOVING that sportcoat



gman-17 said:


> Freezing? Pheh! You guys are having typical weather for us here in Chi-town. Believe it or not, I saw someone in khaki shorts yesterday--college kids, go figure.
> 
> Looking good RG.


Thanks G. Actually this is like mid May in the windy City. 1998, I spent a good portion of January there (went for an Oasis show, and stayed for the ambiance as Moe would say). I'd never been so cold in my life...we stayed in our hotel most nights and ordered $40 pizzas (those things are HUGE and I think I gained 30 lbs on that trip). I think it was the year the NHL had their All Star game in Chi-town.


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Awesome plaid shirt!


Thanks! The shirt is vintage: Andhurst Custom Collection


----------



## gnatty8

Crossposted. The coat is Corneliani, bought it a couple of winters ago. It's got a zip in "vest" that adds a little interest to it:


----------



## Blueboy1938

gnatty8 said:


> Crossposted. The coat is Corneliani, bought it a couple of winters ago. It's got a zip in "vest" that adds a little interest to it:


Looking very sharp, IMO. Is that ticket pocket zippered? How very secure!

Just a thought regarding turning up those trouser cuffs: They are a tad frayed, and doing so accentuates that


----------



## rgrossicone

Another casual day of errand running...

















*Specifics
Sweater JCrew Cashmere Card (yes its purple)
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Jeans APC NS
Belt PS Rainbow
Sneakers Adidas SS
Same Scarf and Pea Coat from Yesterday​*


----------



## jayteecee

I decided to go monochromatic for the final day of the year...


----------



## Cruiser

jayteecee said:


> I decided to go monochromatic for the final day of the year...


I like that. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

Wore those chinos again just for you bluebeard, :icon_smile_wink::





Shoes:


----------



## mysharona

For New Year's Eve: The Re-Emergence of the Bowtie! (I did retie and straighten it after examining these photos!)


----------



## Holdfast

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Fudge Monkey

First time poster long time lurker. The uniform for this evening's festivities:

Coppley MTM suit
Royal Shirt MTM french cuff
Monogram cufflinks
Claiborne tie
Bay belt

*







*










Would these shoes go with the suit?


----------



## mysharona

Fudge Monkey said:


> Would these shoes go with the suit?


I think you'll find that a lot of members of these fora will not be too keen on a square-toe shoe, let alone a square-toed spectator. That being said, if you're ever to pull them off, New Years Eve is the night! All else looks great! My only other critique is that your jacket sleeves could stand another quarter inch in length, even though they're bunching up a bit in your pose.


----------



## gnatty8

Fudge Monkey said:


> First time poster long time lurker. The uniform for this evening's festivities:
> 
> Coppley MTM suit
> Royal Shirt MTM french cuff
> Monogram cufflinks
> Claiborne tie
> Bay belt


You're in Ottawa? Where's the snow?

Those shoes would not work with that suit, nor would they work with anything else. I'd probably ditch them and start over.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel-coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## rgrossicone

Well, this decade started with a 22 year old kid whose only sartorial questions were whether or not to wear sneakers or flip flops with my Abercrombie jeans. Now I'm an old man who only wears flip flops on the beach. I have less hair on my head, and more on my face. Now I'm not the kid, I have kids. I'm out of my parents house and have my own. I wonder what the next decade will bring?

A fairly trad New Year's Eve, with my all-American beagle...watching Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes films DVRed on AMC, chinese takeaway, and the Rangers vs Canes. I know its not the bling that some of you are used to, but I did enjoy a pretty nice single malt tonight, and considering what my measly income gets me in my closets, a $75 bottle of Scotch is a big deal...

Awoke to this:









Wore this:









































Happy New Year Everybody!









*Specifics:
Coat Paul Stuart
Sweater JCrew Cashmere Blend
JPress OCBD
JCrew Jeans
PRL Ski Socks
LLBean Blucher Mocs​*


----------



## gman-17

gnatty8 said:


> You're in Ottawa? Where's the snow?
> 
> Those shoes would not work with that suit, nor would they work with anything else. I'd probably ditch them and start over.


Those shoes are the missing WMDs. Now we know where they were hidden.


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks G. Actually this is like mid May in the windy City. 1998, I spent a good portion of January there (went for an Oasis show, and stayed for the ambiance as Moe would say). I'd never been so cold in my life...we stayed in our hotel most nights and ordered $40 pizzas (those things are HUGE and I think I gained 30 lbs on that trip). I think it was the year the NHL had their All Star game in Chi-town.


I will never get used to the Pizza here. RG - can you ship me one from Brooklyn?


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> I will never get used to the Pizza here. RG - can you ship me one from Brooklyn?


L&B Square, Grimaldi's, or maybe Tuttonos?


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Well, this decade started with a 22 year old kid whose only sartorial questions were whether or not to wear sneakers or flip flops with my Abercrombie jeans. Now I'm an old man who only wears flip flops on the beach. I have less hair on my head, and more on my face. Now I'm not the kid, I have kids. I'm out of my parents house and have my own. I wonder what the next decade will bring?
> 
> A fairly trad New Year's Eve, with my all-American beagle...watching Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes films DVRed on AMC, chinese takeaway, and the Rangers vs Canes. I know its not the bling that some of you are used to, but I did enjoy a pretty nice single malt tonight, and considering what my measly income gets me in my closets, a $75 bottle of Scotch is a big deal...


Drink it in good health Rob, and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> L&B Square, Grimaldi's, or maybe Tuttonos?


I will take anything with thin crust--the kind that bubbles. :icon_smile:

Something that doesn't look like cheese pie and weigh more than an Italian Cheesecake. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> . . . chronologically not in that order.
> 
> Tuxedo was Saturday evening, suit is today.


I'm sorry, but the waistcoat screams rental.


----------



## cecil47

Happy new year everyone!

Sorry for the poor photo, didn't get any glamour shots last eve!


Shawl lapel dinner jacket
Black silk bow
Black silk cummerbund
10 fold shirt with silver studs
unseen:
Flat front trousers
Suede pumps


----------



## signal

rgrossicone said:


> A fairly trad New Year's Eve, with my all-American beagle...watching Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes films DVRed on AMC, chinese takeaway, and the Rangers vs Canes. I know its not the bling that some of you are used to, but I did enjoy a pretty nice single malt tonight, and considering what my measly income gets me in my closets, a $75 bottle of Scotch is a big deal...


Always enjoy the pics, just curious, in many of your pics you are outdoors, and picture taken at a distance. Who is your secret photographer? Tripod?


----------



## mysharona

Happy New Year, Gentlemen.
Rob- As a drinker of the McCallan I must ask: is the Balvenie a smooth Highland or a peaty Islay scotch?


----------



## rgrossicone

signal said:


> Always enjoy the pics, just curious, in many of your pics you are outdoors, and picture taken at a distance. Who is your secret photographer? Tripod?


Its the Mrs...don't know what I'd do without her...on MANY levels.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
NM pocket-square
NM scarf
NM gloves
RLP hoodie
Menichetti cords
NM belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne


----------



## YoungClayB

So, I didnt actually wear this today, but I wanted to get some feedback on whether this is a train wreck or a nice collage of paterns and colors.

I'll definitely wear the red tie with this suit, but probably with a plain white shirt.

My question is whether you fellows think that the lilac gingham shirt is a bust with this suit and tie or not.


----------



## rgrossicone

Looks good man...throw in a nice crisp pocketsquare and you're golden


----------



## rgrossicone

*NYD*

New Year's Day at gramma and papa's...


















*Specifics
JCrew Cap
Vintage Tweed Sportcoat
BR Cotton Sweater
A&F Flannel Shirt
Bills M3 Khakis
Alden for JCrew Whiskey Longwings
MCFC Scarf (Mancini-like)​*


----------



## Zon Jr.

YoungClayB said:


> So, I didnt actually wear this today, but I wanted to get some feedback on whether this is a train wreck or a nice collage of paterns and colors.
> 
> I'll definitely wear the red tie with this suit, but probably with a plain white shirt.
> 
> My question is whether you fellows think that the lilac gingham shirt is a bust with this suit and tie or not.


Suit & tie ok, the shirt is no go.


----------



## gman-17

YoungClayB said:


> So, I didnt actually wear this today, but I wanted to get some feedback on whether this is a train wreck or a nice collage of paterns and colors.
> 
> I'll definitely wear the red tie with this suit, but probably with a plain white shirt.
> 
> My question is whether you fellows think that the lilac gingham shirt is a bust with this suit and tie or not.


I agree with RG --good look, but you need the square.


----------



## jst

To YoungClayB:

Suit and tie are OK, I prefer plain shirt instead of gingham. Pocket square will help too.


----------



## jamezzz122

gnatty8 said:


> Wore those chinos again just for you bluebeard, :icon_smile_wink:


Outfit looks good. M3 looks even better


----------



## brendon

felt like being jazzy today hence the suspenders/braces
hat=top man
waistcoat= topman
braces= pelican 
vintage collar bar(its not a pin)
jeans= voi 
watch = pocket watch(star trek by franklin mint i belive)
Your consturctive coments are welcome


----------



## upr_crust

*In this matter, hockeyinsider . . .*

. . . we most vehemently disagree.

I find waistcoats more comfortable than cummerbunds (in cooler months, at least), and I've received any number of compliments on the waistcoat, so, to paraphrase a Hollywood saying "the waistcoat stays in the picture".



hockeyinsider said:


> I'm sorry, but the waistcoat screams rental.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> . . . we most vehemently disagree.
> 
> I find waistcoats more comfortable than cummerbunds (in cooler months, at least), and I've received any number of compliments on the waistcoat, so, to paraphrase a Hollywood saying "the waistcoat stays in the picture".


I thought the prevailing style was only waistcoasts with a morning suit or tails, whereas dinner jackets have neither cummerbunds or waistcoats.


----------



## Williams820

mysharona said:


> Happy New Year, Gentlemen.
> Rob- As a drinker of the McCallan I must ask: is the Balvenie a smooth Highland or a peaty Islay scotch?


I like this look. I've always been a fan of that color combination. Well done.


----------



## gnatty8

Today:


----------



## video2

gnatty8 said:


> Today:


Your jacket one size larger (at least) then you need. Nice shoes


----------



## Trip English

video2 said:


> Your jacket one size larger (at least) then you need. Nice shoes


I disagree. It looks spot on. Shoulders good and any slimmer in the chest and body and it would probably tug.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I agree with . . .*



video2 said:


> Your jacket one size larger (at least) then you need. Nice shoes





Trip English said:


> I disagree. It looks spot on. Shoulders good and any slimmer in the chest and body and it would probably tug.


. . . Trip English. Gnatty8's coats are almost always a very good fit; this one in particular, IMO.


----------



## hockeyinsider

YoungClayB said:


> So, I didnt actually wear this today, but I wanted to get some feedback on whether this is a train wreck or a nice collage of paterns and colors.
> 
> I'll definitely wear the red tie with this suit, but probably with a plain white shirt.
> 
> My question is whether you fellows think that the lilac gingham shirt is a bust with this suit and tie or not.


It looks good to me, though the red tie may depend on your skintone and hair color. Red doesn't look good on everyone. I must say, this is a good look.


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> New Year's Day at gramma and papa's...


The facial expression is priceless. "Help me, someone, please . . . my scarf is too tight."


----------



## hockeyinsider

brendon said:


> felt like being jazzy today hence the suspenders/braces
> hat=top man
> waistcoat= topman
> braces= pelican
> vintage collar bar(its not a pin)
> jeans= voi
> watch = pocket watch(star trek by franklin mint i belive)
> Your consturctive coments are welcome


The braces are too distracting. And I'm not sure about braces and jeans, as the jeans ride too high on you. This comes off too costume-like.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Oh, come now*



hockeyinsider said:


> The braces are too distracting. And I'm not sure about braces and jeans, as the jeans ride too high on you. This comes off too costume-like.


The braces are hardly distracting when worn under a waistcoat. Distracting from what, exactly? It's a casual outfit, after all. As for wearing them with jeans, they needn't cause the jeans to ride up if they're adjusted properly. I think it's a nice look, with or without the vest.


----------



## gnatty8

video2 said:


> Your jacket one size larger (at least) then you need. Nice shoes





Trip English said:


> I disagree. It looks spot on. Shoulders good and any slimmer in the chest and body and it would probably tug.


This. If this coat were one size smaller, I wouldn't be able to button it.


----------



## 46L

YoungClayB said:


> So, I didnt actually wear this today, but I wanted to get some feedback on whether this is a train wreck or a nice collage of paterns and colors.
> 
> I'll definitely wear the red tie with this suit, but probably with a plain white shirt.
> 
> My question is whether you fellows think that the lilac gingham shirt is a bust with this suit and tie or not.


I think this is a very nice look. My only suggestion would be perhaps trying a navy tie. I am partial to the gray/lilac/navy combination.


----------



## Cruiser

video2 said:


> Your jacket one size larger (at least) then you need.


I must disagree. I don't see how it could fit much better than it does.

Cruiser


----------



## thunderw21

Astrakhan overcoat from the '30s
Stetson Special from the late '30s
Flannel suit from the mid-'40s
Modern cashmere scarf
Tie is '30s
AE shoes










Gloves are NOS (no longer) deerskin gloves from the '30s.


----------



## Jovan

thunderw21: Suit and overcoat generally look good, but I'm not sure about that big, '40s shoulder shape on your build. I really like the tie!



upr_crust said:


> . . . we most vehemently disagree.
> 
> I find waistcoats more comfortable than cummerbunds (in cooler months, at least), and I've received any number of compliments on the waistcoat, so, to paraphrase a Hollywood saying "the waistcoat stays in the picture".


I think what he's referring to is the pattern and I almost have to agree. It would look far better in solid black.



46L said:


> I think this is a very nice look. My only suggestion would be perhaps trying a navy tie. I am partial to the gray/lilac/navy combination.


Seconded. I think it would look far better than the red, but keep in mind most of my ties have blue as a base colour -- I could just be biased!


----------



## gnatty8

Crossposted. In the low teens this AM, so cold..


----------



## mcarthur

^ you are missing hat, gloves and some snow. stay warm


----------



## Jovan

Nice pea coat. I like the dual hand warming options!


----------



## Trip English

A little info on the pantaloons please.


----------



## gnatty8

mcarthur said:


> ^ you are missing hat, gloves and some snow. stay warm


No Mac, I am not missing the snow at all!

You are right about hat and gloves though, and I did have both, a pair of brown leather gloves I bought at Coach a few years back, and a grey wool flat cap.



Jovan said:


> Nice pea coat. I like the dual hand warming options!


Yes, I am all about options.



Trip English said:


> A little info on the pantaloons please.


J Crew premium officer's chino.


----------



## upr_crust

*Jovan, on this matter I fear that we must disagree . . .*

. . . I like my formal waistcoat in silver grey, and hockeyinsider's objection was to either waistcoat or cummerbund, if you read his further comments.



Jovan said:


> I think what he's referring to is the pattern and I almost have to agree. It would look far better in solid black.


----------



## cecil47

upr_crust said:


> . . . I like my formal waistcoat in silver grey, and hockeyinsider's objection was to either waistcoat or cummerbund, if you read his further comments.


I'm not a fan of the no-waist-covering look, because on me it just looks stupid to have the buttons showing below the studs. I always prefer a very understated waistcoat or a cummerbund. I would opt for something less flashy than Upr Crust's, but that's my taste, not his.


----------



## Cruiser

Not that anyone here is likely to copy my style or clothing, but given my reputation with a few as an "anything goes" sort of guy I like to keep everyone abreast of just how radical I am. :icon_smile_big:




























Stafford charcoal car coat
Andrew Fezza brown tweed jacket (Steinmart special)
Dockers sport shirt
Dockers khakis
Rockport Schemerhorn shoes

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser

OK, got home from work (I only work 4 hours on those days that I work at all) and changed clothes. Swapped the khakis and Rockports for jeans and sneakers, and ditched the sport coat for a sweater and some leather. The shirt is all I retained for the rest of the day. Now things are back to normal as Cruiser hates to be all dressed up. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

Feeling kinda tweedy in this Arctic chill:










































Forgive the hair...:blush:

*Specifics
Overcoat Vintage Tweed
3 Piece Suit Vintage Tweed
Wool Tie from B&S
Square RT
OCBD BBBF
Boots Trickers
Scarf MCFC
No Name Hat (gotsa do what you gotsa do to keep warm)
High Temp 29F...I know nothing for you Canucks, but we're used to milder temps here in Gotham...we'll see whose tougher though tomorrow night...I predict USA 6 Canada 4...as for the big boys in the Olympics...that one's all yours :violin:​*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> Not that anyone here is likely to copy my style or clothing, but given my reputation with a few as an "anything goes" sort of guy I like to keep everyone abreast of just how radical I am. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


You, Sir, are a Rabble Rouser!!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Cruiser- Love the leather jacket
Rgross- fantastic as usual

Well done guys!


----------



## mysharona

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


That jacket is terrific.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: vintage Brooks Brothers (part of suit)
Shirt: Bristol
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: David Chu
Belt: Trafalgar
Trousers: Polo RL "Prospect"
Shoes: Salvatore Ferragamo
Watch: Ebel


----------



## Cruiser

mysharona said:


> That jacket is terrific.


Thank you. I often use the nearby mall for my daily walk when the weather is bad. Early one morning about six or seven years ago I was doing this when I saw it in the window of Wilson's Leather store with a sale tag on it. I came back later after the store opened and bought it. It was the only one they had.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000

I like the leather jacket, too. I do note that it is far too warm in Tennessee for that jacket. I could give it a nice home in Michigan!!


----------



## Cruiser

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like the leather jacket, too. I do note that it is far too warm in Tennessee for that jacket. I could give it a nice home in Michigan!!


Actually the temperature has struggled to get up to 27 degrees today. It will drop to about 12 tonight and later this week be down to around 8 degrees. Global warming has somehow bypassed Dixie. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000

You'll say anything to keep the jacket out of its natural environment, won't you?


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz

Details:
suit = Mr Ned
shirt = Rocky's Cutsom Clothes
tie = Brook Brothers
square = Ebay No Name
socks = Turnbull & Asser
Braces = joseph A bank
shoes = C&J Connaught
specs = ray ban clubmaster


----------



## jayteecee

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


Too cool. :aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

Freezing again...just cold enough to watch the US beat Canada at the World Juniors :devil:

I guess I'm not selling this after all...loving the suit...glad no one bit...will take it off the B&S Market asap.










































*Specifics
Turnbull and Asser Tweed Suit
Bespoke Shirt and Tie Ercoles
RT Square
Alden for JCrew Whiskey Longwings
Vintage Lord and Taylor Overcoat
Drakes of London Scarf
Bailey Hat​*


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I really like . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . the combination; although you might try for a smaller knot, IMO.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I thought . . .*



Jovan said:


> Nice pea coat. I like the dual hand warming options!


. . . that was pretty standard for a peacoat. Both mine have that, too. I think that's one thing that differentiates it from a reefer. Officers weren't supposed to put their hands in their pockets


----------



## rgrossicone

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . the combination; although you might try for a smaller knot, IMO.


I thought the know was appropriate for the lapel size...I normally will go 4 in hand, but fear its just too small for these lapels...any other knot suggestions...looking at the close up pic, I could have neatened it up a bit...


----------



## upr_crust

*Two days' postings worth of photos - first my Internet connection goes down . . . .*

. . . then AskAndy had a database problem.

Better late than never I guess.

Yesterday:





































Today:


----------



## Cruiser

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that was pretty standard for a peacoat. Both mine have that, too. I think that's one thing that differentiates it from a reefer. Officers weren't supposed to put their hands in their pockets


Perhaps it is standard for aftermarket peacoats, but authentic U.S. Navy coats only have the two pockets, one on each side. Enlisted men aren't supposed to put their hands in their pockets either. I learned that the hard way. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## johnpark11

YoungClayB said:


> So, I didnt actually wear this today, but I wanted to get some feedback on whether this is a train wreck or a nice collage of paterns and colors.
> 
> I'll definitely wear the red tie with this suit, but probably with a plain white shirt.
> 
> My question is whether you fellows think that the lilac gingham shirt is a bust with this suit and tie or not.


I love the shirt; don't change that. a PS and a narrow (not skinny) tie would look great! I'd go with a solid navy tie. With that said, looks sharp brotha!


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


> I thought the know was appropriate for the lapel size...I normally will go 4 in hand, but fear its just too small for these lapels...any other knot suggestions...looking at the close up pic, I could have neatened it up a bit...


If that's a full Windsor, you might try a half-Windsor. I use a "reverse" half-Windsor that starts with the tie seam-side out under the collar; once around back of the tail and through the V; then around the front (the unseamed front of the tie should be outward now), around the back, up through the V and down through the resulting loop to finish. Makes a consistently lean and symmetrical knot, having the plus of coming apart just by pulling the tail back out. That tie is pretty wide, so any knot is going to large, I guess.



Cruiser said:


> Perhaps it is standard for aftermarket peacoats, but authentic U.S. Navy coats only have the two pockets, one on each side. Enlisted men aren't supposed to put their hands in their pockets either. I learned that the hard way. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I see that you're right. Apparently, the original has the slash pockets and the later, civilian models add on the lateral pockets from the bridge coat and the reefer. The latter has epaulets and gold buttons.


----------



## upr_crust

*Midweek, and it may go above freezing today . . .*

. . . and I've given the fur hat the day off.


----------



## Acct2000

Great pictures, Upr!


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> If that's a full Windsor, you might try a half-Windsor. I use a *"reverse" half-Windsor that starts with the tie seam-side out under the collar; once around back of the tail and through the V; then around the front (the unseamed front of the tie should be outward now), around the back, up through the V and down through the resulting loop to finish. *Makes a consistently lean and symmetrical knot, having the plus of coming apart just by pulling the tail back out. That tie is pretty wide, so any knot is going to large, I guess.


It sounds like the knot you are describing is a Pratt knot (sometimes callled a Shelby or Pratt-Shelby).


----------



## Patrick06790

A rare entry in the "regular" What Are You Wearing thread, a pretty standard charcoal Polo 2B that AlanC sold me and just happens to fit rather well. I can't post it on the Trad side; it's got darts and pleats. The boys would form a committee and snip the buttons off my collar.

Crummy pix, though - my malevolent dwarf manservant/photographer ran off with the circus - again.

Polo suit, BB shirt, Tyrwhitt links that were insanely cheap a few years ago, I'm not much of a cufflink guy, Press wool tie. Black Park Aves. down below.
Messy kitchen. Five o'clock shadow. Headache from an hour with the Region One Board of Education.


----------



## Coleman

Hey, guys; how's it going? The Trad Forum just sent me over to make sure no Trads are breaking any membership requirements over here . . . Hey, wait a second!

LOL, as usual, darts and pleats or not, you're looking like a pretty cool customer to me, Patrick.


----------



## Acct2000

Great outfit, Patrick.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Cruiser

My business casual attire for the morning.




























Abboud coat
Stafford corduroy jacket and tan striped OCBD
Dockers dark olive khakis
Nunn Bush suede walking shoes ( I know, they are more like sneakers than proper shoes but they fit in with my morning schedule very nicely. And they aren't dirty, those are shadows; after all we're talking crummy cell phone pics taken in a public restroom. :icon_smile_big

Cruiser


----------



## YoungClayB

Hey guys, Thanks for all the positive comments on the lilac gingham / grey suit / red tie proposal. This has sort of become a running joke between me and my wife; she insists that wearing this combo to work would somehow damage my career. lol Every time someone posted a comment saying that it looked good, I would read it to her - much to her dismay. The funny thing was that it was her idea to post the pic because she was *just sure *that everyone on the forum had good enough style to see it *her* way. Now that the opposite opinion has prevailed, now she dismisses the comments as...well, I'll just quote her "You're taking advice from men on the internet commenting on other men's clothes?...thats just wierd!"

Anyways, thought you guys would get a kick out of the back story there.

Here is what I am wearing today. Had my performance review with my boss today, so I thought this was appropriate. BTW, this is the sort of look my wife is used to seeing me wear.


























Suit: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke Gold Label (Fitted)
Tie: Daniel Cremieux (Handmade)
Shoes: AE Park Ave (8.5AA)
Socks: Goldtoe (nice and toasty)
Belt: Jos A. Bank


----------



## JDC

The shirt looks a half-notch too big in the collar, but other than that it's perfect IMO.


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


>


You look good. But the first thing that you need to correct is that you buy shirts with too large a neck size. You should be able to fit 2 fingers between your collar and your flesh. More than that and the collar is too big.


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> You look good. But the first thing that you need to correct is that you buy shirts with too large a neck size. You should be able to fit 2 fingers between your collar and your flesh. More than that and the collar is too big.


Thanks. I dont normally wear a tie everyday, so necksize is something that I never really worried about too much, but I agree that this collar is a little big. Its a 15.5 and it should be a 15. (the lilac gingham shirt in my previous post is a 15 and its on the money)

I am in the market for some new shirts, so I'll keep your feedback in mind.


----------



## Cruiser

YoungClayB said:


> but I agree that this collar is a little big.


I like my shirt collars to be just a tad larger than most here; however, I do agree that yours looks too big. Part of the problem could be eliminated if you would simply loosen the tie a smidgen. While this will actually make the collar appear slightly larger, it will also smooth it out and make it look neater.

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan

It happens to the best of us... I was buying a half (maybe quarter) size too large for some time and didn't even know it!

At the same time, make sure you know your collar size as you get into your 40s, 50s, and older. Men's necks invariably get bigger for whatever reason as they age.


----------



## jimbob

*YoungClayB*

One of the things my mother told me when I was a kid was to never pay attention to what women have to say about clothes. In my entire lifetime only two women had opinions worth listening to. One was my Mom and a grand lady who dressed me from the time I could walk until I left home. She worked at the best mens store in my home town and she did keep me from making some really stupid clothing mistakes. I will never forget Hattie and visited her whenever I was home on leave and that was 20 years.


----------



## Jovan

Some women however, like Mad Men's costume designer, are experts at men's fashion and should be listened to. Others will say anything looks good if it's a step above jeans and a t-shirt. Take compliments and advice accordingly.

Diggy18: I think that's my favourite outfit of yours. The knot could be smaller though.


----------



## rgrossicone

Jovan said:


> It happens to the best of us... I was buying a half (maybe quarter) size too large for some time and didn't even know it!
> 
> At the same time, make sure you know your collar size as you get into your 40s, 50s, and older. Men's necks invariably get bigger for whatever reason as they age.


Too much time in the gym pumping iron I presume! lol


----------



## rgrossicone

A balmy 36F today...










































Merry Christmas my Eastern friends!

*Specifics
SC Dries Van Noten
Square JCrew
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie Drakes of London
Trousers Bespoke Ercoles
Socks PRL
Jacket Craddocks
Scarf Drakes of London
Hat Italian Cashmere
Shoes Hanover #8 Shell LW​*


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . those socks should certainly keep your feet warm:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Srynerson

rgrossicone said:


>


I love the cut of it, but doing a whole suit in that fabric exceeds my blood tolerance for windowpane patterns.


----------



## upr_crust

*My new shell cordovans make their debut . . .*

. . . I hope that what I've picked out to accompany them makes some visual sense.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## mysharona




----------



## YoungClayB

jayteecee said:


>


Very nice color combo


----------



## Diggy18

Jovan said:


> Diggy18: I think that's my favourite outfit of yours. The knot could be smaller though.


Hey thanks. For some reason, the knots always look smaller to me when I tie them than when I look at them in a picture. It's a half-windsor but it still turns out quite large with some ties. I have a small head, so I do think I need a smaller knot.


----------



## mcarthur

UPR,
nice shell full strap. enjoy wearing


----------



## upr_crust

*Something thrown together for the last day of the week . . .*

. . . not too unsightly, one hopes.


----------



## Hanzo

This is my first time doing this, so be gentle. This look is far from traditional, but...


























The shirt looks kinda blue in the picture, but is actually more of a purple. (I believe the label says lilac). The shoes are AE Sohos


----------



## YoungClayB

Casual Friday...(the jacket is brown although its hard to tell in this pic)


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Cruiser

Yesterday afternoon when I had to do a little work outside.










Joe Boxer sweatshirt (KMart)
Cherokee long johns (Target)
Lands End Field Coat 
Lee Jeans 
Magellan Sportswear hat

Cruiser


----------



## brendon

*new shoes and bow tie*

this is me today in my new shoes and bow tie.
its my fist time wearing a bow out and about i brought it a i have a works party coming up and i may use it for my when i go see rocky horror show also my new shoes from topman uk


----------



## Cruiser

Yesterday I was only outside for a brief period and needed good mobility so got by with layering of lightweight clothing; however, today I was out for a longer period and the wind chill was 5 degrees when I went out. Accordingly I broke out my 20+ year old Eddie Bauer down parka. I don't wear this more than two or three times a year because it isn't cold enough, but it sure is good to have when I do need it. Not shown are the Eddie Bauer wool gloves and snow boots, also 20+ years old.










Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

WAYWT, the condensed version:


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Exquisite!!!!!*

This outfit looks amazing. I'd love to see more!!



jayteecee said:


>


----------



## gnatty8

Here's one for the proliferation of peacoats thread:


----------



## mcarthur

^^ I am sorry to see your snow


----------



## video2

YoungClayB said:


> Casual Friday...(the jacket is brown although its hard to tell in this pic)


Nice bedroom :crazy:


----------



## knezz

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> Details:
> suit = Mr Ned
> shirt = Rocky's Cutsom Clothes
> tie = Brook Brothers
> square = Ebay No Name
> socks = Turnbull & Asser
> Braces = joseph A bank
> shoes = C&J Connaught
> specs = ray ban clubmaster


Small world.. I know who took this picture....or at least one very, very simular. (Ron?)


----------



## jayteecee

YoungClayB said:


> Very nice color combo


Thanks.



Mark Ligett said:


> This outfit looks amazing. I'd love to see more!!


Here is a previous shot of the jacket on its first wearing:



jayteecee said:


> Headed out to do some Boxing Day shopping with my son. I really need to move away from the toilet photos...


----------



## gnatty8

Was wearing this sweater the night my oldest boy was born, 10 years ago. Still fits!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne


----------



## Mr. Moo

Was in LA for a very good friend's engagement party. It was certainly a lot of fun. 

My grandfather and me:










Explaining the intricacies of folding vs. puffing a linen square to a very good friend.










Me and the wifey taking a break from the dancing with a little Cuban.










Jacket: Brioni
Shirt: Pink
Tie: Kiton
PS: Altea
Pants: BR
Shoes: Lobb
Specs: Paul Smith


----------



## video2

Mr. Moo said:


> Was in LA for a very good friend's engagement party. It was certainly a lot of fun.
> 
> My grandfather and me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explaining the intricacies of folding vs. puffing a linen square to a very good friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wifey taking a break from the dancing with a little Cuban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Brioni
> Shirt: Pink
> Tie: Kiton
> PS: Altea
> Pants: BR
> Shoes: Lobb
> Specs: Paul Smith


Where is your belt?


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Mr. Moo

video2 said:


> Where is your belt?


 under a slightly untucked shirt... it happens when one dances a bit.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Generation Gap*

Grandfather is quite dapper. I love that coy pocket square.

However, it looks like you, Mr. Moo, are wearing Sansabelt trousers with an odd suit coat. The coat is quite smart, but the trousers, even if not Sansabelt, look a bit less so and don't match up quality-wise with the Brioni, looking rather rumpled and insubstantial.

Did you borrow one of "wifey's" handkerchiefs for a pocket square:icon_smile_big:


----------



## YoungClayB

*Mr Moo*

I am not sure I understand your choice of pocket square...you are wearing a yellow shirt with a blue tie, yet your pocket square is white and pink? While I dont wear pocket squares myself, I always thought that the point was to have it match either your shirt or tie in some way to "bring it all together".

I would also really work on your tie knot. Both in choice of knot and the carefulness in which it is tied (looks a bit sloppy and mangled beneath the knot). For a spread collar like that, I would go for a more symetrical triangular knot (half Windsor perhaps...or full Windsor if the tie is made of lightweight material). The brooks brothers website has a great page on knots...check here: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/TieKnots/tieknots.tem


----------



## Jovan

I agree regarding the tie knot, but think everything else looks fine.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Blueboy1938 said:


> Grandfather is quite dapper. I love that coy pocket square.
> 
> However, it looks like you, Mr. Moo, are wearing Sansabelt trousers with an odd suit coat. The coat is quite smart, but the trousers, even if not Sansabelt, look a bit less so and don't match up quality-wise with the Brioni, looking rather rumpled and insubstantial.
> 
> Did you borrow one of "wifey's" handkerchiefs for a pocket square:icon_smile_big:


Thanks, Blue. The coat is definitely not an odd jacket. I agree about the trou - it's currently my weakest link and I'm working on upgrading to better fitting trousers. The pocket square is probably my favorite. 



YoungClayB said:


> I am not sure I understand your choice of pocket square...you are wearing a yellow shirt with a blue tie, yet your pocket square is white and pink? While I dont wear pocket squares myself, I always thought that the point was to have it match either your shirt or tie in some way to "bring it all together".
> 
> I would also really work on your tie knot. Both in choice of knot and the carefulness in which it is tied (looks a bit sloppy and mangled beneath the knot). For a spread collar like that, I would go for a more symetrical triangular knot (half Windsor perhaps...or full Windsor if the tie is made of lightweight material). The brooks brothers website has a great page on knots...check here: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/TieKnots/tieknots.tem


The pocket square has red, yellow, a bit of pink on a white base. The shirt is yellow with a small red windowpane, and the jacket has a larger red windowpane. I think all the colors play well, and the dark green tie works well with red and yellow. As for the knot, it got messy as I loosened and tightened it throughout the evening per trying to maintain a body temperature south of 100 degrees (while keeping my jacket on at all times).



Jovan said:


> I agree regarding the tie knot, but think everything else looks fine.


Thank you.


----------



## Jovan

JTC: The cardigan is a little casual to be worn with a pinstriped black suit like that. How about a solid v-neck or solid waistcoat?


----------



## jayteecee

Jovan said:


> JTC: The cardigan is a little casual to be worn with a pinstriped black suit like that. How about a solid v-neck or solid waistcoat?


Just the kind of feedback I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Wow!*

Another great, great look.

That pocket silk and tie are tops in my book!!!



jayteecee said:


>


----------



## Clovis

*Well done indeed!*



jayteecee said:


>


Perfection


----------



## rgrossicone

Jacket may look short, but its a regular...just the angle of the photo.

*Specifics
OC T&A
SC PRL
PS KW
Tie Drakes of London
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Trousers HF
Shoes Alden #8 Cordo Chukka​*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Brioni penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A new week, a new suit . . .*

. . . my latest indulgence from the current BB clearance sale.


----------



## 46L

Jovan said:


> JTC: The cardigan is a little casual to be worn with a pinstriped black suit like that. How about a solid v-neck or solid waistcoat?


+1

But I think the cardigan, shirt and tie combo would look great with a pair of charcoal pants.


----------



## 46L

rgrossicone said:


>


I really like the cords and boots.


----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> *I'm liking that Windowpane Jacket Robert. tie also v.good - cords look a tad full - if Im being ultra picky.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Diggy18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice looking rain coat Diggy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jayteecee - I think the look is a touch too by the numbers for my tastes, the fact that you've created this ensemble shows you have an eye for detail but I'd like to see you take it to the next level by adding just a touch of colour somewhere.*
Click to expand...


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents;

Happy New Year to everybody.

Here is what I wore yesterday, up at this early hour as I was woken up by the Hound....... See bottom pic 

Overcoat - Fabric Loro Piana Cashmere - own label
Jacket - Super 130's Mid blue/grey Sharkskin - own label
Waistcoat - as above
Shirt -Own Label
Tie - Paul Smith
Jeans - levis 501s
Shoes - Herrings


----------



## Mr. Moo

Those jeans absolutely do not go and basically ruin the look.


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing defensively for a social event . . .*

This evening, I am attending a social event full of gentlemen most likely younger, slimmer, less bald, and less blind than myself - today's attire is an attempt to make lamb out of mutton (or at least make mutton stew taste better . . . ).


----------



## upr_crust

*I would not be as severe in my judgments as Mr. Moo, but . . .*

. . . I would like to see what the entire 3-piece ensemble looks like together.

I do LOVE the red lining to the overcoat - such a clever chap you are, Lilac.

In any event, always a pleasure to see you back in these fora.



LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents;
> 
> Happy New Year to everybody.
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday, up at this early hour as I was woken up by the Hound....... See bottom pic
> 
> Overcoat - Fabric Loro Piana Cashmere - own label
> Jacket - Super 130's Mid blue/grey Sharkskin - own label
> Waistcoat - as above
> Shirt -Own Label
> Tie - Paul Smith
> Jeans - levis 501s
> Shoes - Herrings


----------



## LilacCords

upr_crust said:


> . . . I would like to see what the entire 3-piece ensemble looks like together.
> 
> I do LOVE the red lining to the overcoat - such a clever chap you are, Lilac.
> 
> In any event, always a pleasure to see you back in these fora.


*Thanks Upr - it's good to hear from you.*

Here's what I'm wearing today - oh and the missing dog picture* :icon_smile:*

Charcoal flannel suit - First wearing today! own label
Shirt - own label
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Pocket Square - Neiman Marcus
Shoes - Church's black brogues


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## riyadh552

Jayteecee,
Great look. Love the Madder (?) tie.


----------



## Jovan

LilacCords: Welcome back! I'm afraid I must agree with Mr. Moo. You are essentially wearing the top half of a three piece suit with the bottom half of weekend wear. If it were a sport coat and sweater it wouldn't be as bad since those are more casual pieces. Just my two cents!


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> LilacCords: Welcome back! I'm afraid I must agree with Mr. Moo. You are essentially wearing the top half of a three piece suit with the bottom half of weekend wear. If it were a sport coat and sweater it wouldn't be as bad since those are more casual pieces. Just my two cents!


I'm going to have to agree with this. While I like sport coats (especially tweed) and blazers with jeans, in this case there is just a bit too much formality on top for it to look good in my opinion. Although I haven't worn a tie with jeans in over 15 years, I really think it is the vest that produces this "too much" effect.

Drop the vest and tie and you would have a great casual look. Otherwise, I would go with the pants that came with the suit. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Diggy18

LilacCords said:


> Diggy18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice looking rain coat Diggy.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lilac!
Click to expand...


----------



## jayteecee

Mark Ligett said:


> Another great, great look.
> 
> That pocket silk and tie are tops in my book!!!





Clovis said:


> Perfection


Thanks, guys.



46L said:


> +1
> 
> But I think the cardigan, shirt and tie combo would look great with a pair of charcoal pants.


Agreed.



LilacCords said:


> Jayteecee - I think the look is a touch too by the numbers for my tastes, the fact that you've created this ensemble shows you have an eye for detail but I'd like to see you take it to the next level by adding just a touch of colour somewhere.


Thanks for the feedback. I intend to do just that, Sensei.



riyadh552 said:


> Jayteecee,
> Great look. Love the Madder (?) tie.


Thanks - it is one of my favorite paisley ties by Sean John.


----------



## rgrossicone

Today Head to Ankles Ercoles
Boots Alden #8 Shell Captoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
Varvatos cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Sadly . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . this coat _does_ look too short. A little too tight, too, which is all too bad, as it is a very nice one on you color- and style-wise. Your students probably think that it is just right, I'd be willing to bet:icon_smile_big:

I really like the deep cuffs on those entirely perfect trousers. What do they measure, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## 46L

rgrossicone said:


> Today Head to Ankles Ercoles
> Boots Alden #8 Shell Captoes


One of my favorites. Very nice.


----------



## YoungClayB

Suit: Hart Schaffner Marx Gold Trumpeter
Shirt: Daniel Cremieux Richard Shirt
Tie: Daniel Cremieux Handmade
Socks: Goldtoe "fuzzies"
Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)


----------



## tsaltzma

*pea*



Cruiser said:


> Perhaps it is standard for aftermarket peacoats, but authentic U.S. Navy coats only have the two pockets, one on each side. Enlisted men aren't supposed to put their hands in their pockets either. I learned that the hard way. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Actually, it was standard on U.S. Navy issue peacoats prior to WWII. I'm not sure when they stopped making them with 4 pockets but I believe it was around the same time they switched from 8 buttons to 6.


----------



## upr_crust

*A truly difficult shirt to wear . . .*

Today's shirt, from H & K, has presented a challenge as to with what to wear since its purchase some 24 years ago. Today's ensemble is merely the best of a bad lot, I fear . . .


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## gnatty8

YoungClayB said:


> Suit: Hart Schaffner Marx Gold Trumpeter
> Shirt: Daniel Cremieux Richard Shirt
> Tie: Daniel Cremieux Handmade
> Socks: Goldtoe "fuzzies"
> Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)


Everything looks too big on you here, the suit, the shirt, and even the tie is too long. Have you considered sizing down on your suits?


----------



## Cruiser

tsaltzma said:


> Actually, it was standard on U.S. Navy issue peacoats prior to WWII. I'm not sure when they stopped making them with 4 pockets but I believe it was around the same time they switched from 8 buttons to 6.


WWII pea coats had 10 buttons, but only 2 pockets. It was at some point between WWII and the Korean War that they went to the current 6 button style. As for having 4 pockets, I've never seen one of those.

WWII style:










Post WWII style:










Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Today's shirt, from H & K, has presented a challenge as to with what to wear since its purchase some 24 years ago. Today's ensemble is merely the best of a bad lot, I fear . . .


I'd retire the shirt for businesswear.

I usually pair mine up with jeans or canvas draw strings and wear them to my boat.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Suit: Hart Schaffner Marx Gold Trumpeter
> Shirt: Daniel Cremieux Richard Shirt
> Tie: Daniel Cremieux Handmade
> Socks: Goldtoe "fuzzies"
> Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)


looks very nice. consider a ps


----------



## Dingo McPhee

jayteecee said:


>


BRAVO, SIR!


----------



## mysharona

Jacket: Allyn St. George for HSM
Bow Tie: Brooks Bros.
PS: David Chu
Shirt, Trousers, and Shoes: Polo Ralph Lauren
Belt: CK collection
Socks: Old Navy
Watch: Ebel


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> Drop the vest and tie and you would have a great casual look. Otherwise, I would go with the pants that came with the suit. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


Don't know about that. It's very tellable and not a good look when you wear a suit jacket with jeans, especially solid or pinstripes.



rgrossicone said:


> Today Head to Ankles Ercoles
> Boots Alden #8 Shell Captoes


Great look. The jacket is on the short side but not terribly, bum-freezingly so.


----------



## SharperImaj

Today:


Armani Tie (Gorgeous and modern, narrower)
Ill-fitting Geoffrey Beene 3-button Suit. (It comes up very high, which shortens my already short torso. Furthermore, it's much too big. It was an outlet buy, as you can imagine.)
Slightly-super-homosexual Kenneth Cole textured brown loafers (They're almost elfin, but not quite. They were a gift! And yes, a gift from a gay relative)

The look is pretty much GQ without, say, looking like GQ at all. Which really just means I need a better job to start buying some clothes.


----------



## upr_crust

*Somehow, I can't see me . . .*

. . . on a boat wearing a French-cuffed shirt (or drawstring canvas trousers, for that matter) - save for perhaps a cruise liner (one assumes that your boat doesn't have "Cunard" painted on its smokestack?).



WouldaShoulda said:


> I'd retire the shirt for businesswear.
> 
> I usually pair mine up with jeans or canvas draw strings and wear them to my boat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> . . . on a boat wearing a French-cuffed shirt (or drawstring canvas trousers, for that matter) - save for perhaps a cruise liner (one assumes that your boat doesn't have "Cunard" painted on its smokestack?).


HA!! That will work!!

And leave off the links, just roll those sleves up!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Today Head to Ankles Ercoles
> Boots Alden #8 Shell Captoes


Smashing boots, R. Love it

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . my latest indulgence from the current BB clearance sale.


One of your best looks, UC. Very, very elegant

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Here's one for the proliferation of peacoats thread:


I must have a peacoat, G. You told me.
By the way: the blue knitwear was just awesome. It's the proof that good stuff is never out of fashion.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Happy New Year*

Hi guys, long time since last time.
Work and some trips (good trips) put me away for a while.

Today:
Wesley tweed coat and cashmere waistcoat
Drake's tie
Fil a Fil shirt
Wesley grey flannel trousers and socks
Façonnable shoes

































Cheers

V


----------



## WouldaShoulda

themanfromlisbon said:


> Hi guys, long time since last time.
> Work and some trips (good trips) put me away for a while.
> 
> Today:
> Wesley tweed coat and cashmere waistcoat
> Drake's tie
> Fil a Fil shirt
> Wesley grey flannel trousers and socks
> Façonnable shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Herringbone and windowpane.

Like peanut butter and chocolate.

Abbott and Costello.

Mustard and hot dogs.

Yin and Yang!!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sport Coat BB Camel Hair 3x2
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie JPress
Square RT
Trousers Bespoke Ercoles
Shoes Hanover #8 LWB​*


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, RG!!!

(You had better be careful; your female students may find it difficult to concentrate with you looking so great!)


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very nice, RG!!!
> 
> (You had better be careful; your female students may find it difficult to concentrate with you looking so great!)


LOL, thanks fors...I find the unkempt beard keeps all of the fairer sex away.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP shirt
Valentini cords
DeVecchi belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Tonyp

rgrossicone said:


> *Sport Coat BB Camel Hair 3x2*
> *Shirt Bespoke Ercoles*
> *Tie JPress*
> *Square RT*
> *Trousers Bespoke Ercoles*
> 
> *Shoes Hanover #8 LWB*​


One of your best looking outfits. great color scheme. Very fall/winter.


----------



## Diggy18

rgrossicone said:


>


^^ I love the muted, matte colors of both the jacket and tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

Tonyp said:


> One of your best looking outfits. great color scheme. Very fall/winter.





Diggy18 said:


> ^^ I love the muted, matte colors of both the jacket and tie.


Thanks guys!


----------



## mcarthur

RG,
I like the look. Consider wearing the necktie a little longer


----------



## upr_crust

*Great to see you back, Lisbon, it's been too long . . .*

. . . your style and charm were missed.

Great combo today - love the colours, and am surprised that a European brand of shirt (I assume that Fil a Fil is a European brand) came with a tab collar - they're rare to find even in America. I like the shoes as well - a lot.

Thanks for the compliments on my newest purchase as well.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hi guys, long time since last time.
> Work and some trips (good trips) put me away for a while.
> 
> Today:
> Wesley tweed coat and cashmere waistcoat
> Drake's tie
> Fil a Fil shirt
> Wesley grey flannel trousers and socks
> Façonnable shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Still waiting . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . for the depth measurement of those cuffs. I think they look very interesting, and I'm guessing - judging by the shoelace hole spacing - they're around two inches, at least.


----------



## jayteecee

Dingo McPhee said:


> BRAVO, SIR!


Many thanks, Dingo.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## rgrossicone

mcarthur said:


> RG,
> I like the look. Consider wearing the necktie a little longer


Thanks Uncle Mac! Going for a little spezz with the tie, something I don't do too often.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . for the depth measurement of those cuffs. I think they look very interesting, and I'm guessing - judging by the shoelace hole spacing - they're around two inches, at least.


Thanks Blue, yes they are 2". You have a good eye.


----------



## upr_crust

*Bleary-eyed, but well-attired (one hopes) . . .*


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## LD111134

AlanC said:


>


I really like these pebble-grain chukkas (?), Reverend. Provenance?


----------



## LD111134

upr_crust said:


>





jayteecee said:


>


Very nice three-pieces gentlemen? Are these Brooks Brothers? I have a worsted light gray glenurquhart plaid by Brooks Brothers in the 1818 Madison cut, and these look reminiscent of my own.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


>


I like your attire. I do have a concern about the necktie i.e. color and pattern


----------



## upr_crust

*I can't speak for jayceetee, but my suit is indeed . . .*

. . . from BB, and is a Madison model, purchased about two years ago, I think.



LD111134 said:


> Very nice three-pieces gentlemen? Are these Brooks Brothers? I have a worsted light gray glenurquhart plaid by Brooks Brothers in the 1818 Madison cut, and these look reminiscent of my own.


----------



## upr_crust

*My necktie is rather flashy today, 'tis true . . .*

. . . please articulate your concerns, Uncle. I fear that I have a taste for bright colour and this particular tie was unusual enough to pique my interest.

FYI, the tie is Richard James, via Barney's.



mcarthur said:


> I like your attire. I do have a concern about the necktie i.e. color and pattern


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> . . . please articulate your concerns, Uncle. I fear that I have a taste for bright colour and this particular tie was unusual enough to pique my interest.
> 
> FYI, the tie is Richard James, via Barney's.


I think the tie/braces combo verges on "fun" at the expense of your usual standards.

Going to the planetarium?? Fine. Evening Soltice party?? Also fine.

The usual afternoon at the office?? Not so much.

Is the "office" a gallery?? Again, may be fine there.


----------



## upr_crust

*I hadn't even considered the synergies of my "iconographies" today . . .*

. . . I merely picked a pair of braces that would coordinate, colour-wise, with the tie and the shirt.

As it is, no one is seeing both braces and tie simultaneously, as I am leaving the waistcoat on in the office.

As for my office, it is a "business casual" environment, an IT department of a large bank, and most of my colleagues only note that I'm wearing a tie and a suit, and not much beyond that (at least the male sector of the population - the women generally find favour with my attire - yesterday's shirt and today's ensemble both garnered compliments).

As my academic background is art/art history, it was perceptive of you to speculate that I worked in a gallery (though I'd not be able to afford to dress in anything but rags were I to do so - art dealers are not open-handed employers unless one sells art).



WouldaShoulda said:


> I think the tie/braces combo verges on "fun" at the expense of your usual standards.
> 
> Going to the planetarium?? Fine. Evening Soltice party?? Also fine.
> 
> The usual afternoon at the office?? Not so much.
> 
> Is the "office" a gallery?? Again, may be fine there.


----------



## jayteecee

LD111134 said:


> Very nice three-pieces gentlemen? Are these Brooks Brothers? I have a worsted light gray glenurquhart plaid by Brooks Brothers in the 1818 Madison cut, and these look reminiscent of my own.


I am afraid I have not yet worked my way up to Brooks Brothers... mine is Paul Fredrick.


----------



## cactiman

First post on WAYWT so be gentle.










































Trousers look brighter in the pics than in real life, they're really darker/more muted than they appear. More like the last pic than the 1st.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> . . . I merely picked a pair of braces that would coordinate, colour-wise, with the tie and the shirt.


On that you succeeded as usual!!

I was just using the gallery as an example. In DC I know people who docent for free, so yes, it MUST be a labor of love if one chooses.

I would have guessed you worked in finance but NOT I.T.!!

Those guys usually look like Cruiser!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser

WouldaShoulda said:


> I would have guessed you worked in finance but NOT I.T.!!
> 
> Those guys usually look like Cruiser!! :icon_smile_wink:


They do? :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## upr_crust

*Art as a profession is either a labor of love . . .*

. . . or an indication of a trust fund somewhere.

As it is I work in IT in finance, and thank you for noting that I don't look like the usual techno-geek.

As for your comment in re: Cruiser - not to diss him, but, his mode is more in line with typical IT guys, though his clothes are usually much neater in appearance - he looks as if he thought about what he was putting on his body on a given morning, whereas most IT guys do not have that look - trust me.



WouldaShoulda said:


> On that you succeeded as usual!!
> 
> I was just using the gallery as an example. In DC I know people who docent for free, so yes, it MUST be a labor of love if one chooses.
> 
> I would have guessed you worked in finance but NOT I.T.!!
> 
> Those guys usually look like Cruiser!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mongo

upr_crust said:


> As my academic background is art/art history,


Oh dear. Is this your real identity?

<Mongo ducks and runs away>


----------



## upr_crust

*Mongo should duck and run away, save for the fact that . . .*

. . . I am always on the Dilbert side of the desk (though I've his boss's hairline), and I have no Dogbert (though my late husband did do a quite creditable imitation thereof, but with more "F" bombs).



Mongo said:


> Oh dear. Is this your real identity?
> 
> <Mongo ducks and runs away>


----------



## themanfromlisbon

WouldaShoulda said:


> Herringbone and windowpane.
> 
> Like peanut butter and chocolate.
> 
> Abbott and Costello.
> 
> Mustard and hot dogs.
> 
> Yin and Yang!!


Wow! thanks WS. My ego is upper.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . your style and charm were missed.
> 
> Great combo today - love the colours, and am surprised that a European brand of shirt (I assume that Fil a Fil is a European brand) came with a tab collar - they're rare to find even in America. I like the shoes as well - a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my newest purchase as well.


Don't know if I deserve such compliments UC. But thanks. A lot. 
As for your attires, you always look so well that sometimes one runs the risk of being repetitious in the valuations.

Cheers

V


----------



## video2

cactiman said:


> First post on WAYWT so be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trousers look brighter in the pics than in real life, they're really darker/more muted than they appear. More like the last pic than the 1st.


 I don't know what to say :icon_smile: Nice shoes


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*



cactiman said:


>





video2 said:


> I don't know what to say :icon_smile: Nice shoes


. . . I do: The pinch in the vertical pattern at the button should tell you something. That would be: the coat is too tight. Also, one pocket flap is tucked in and the other is not. Try to be consistent. Considering that the tucked in flap exposes the fact that the pocket is sagging a bit suggests that the flaps on this jacket always be worn out - after you have it let out to the extent possible, of course:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani coat
PS scarf
NM gloves
NM cardigan
Brioni shirt
RR jeans
FB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
Accents d'arômes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Not sure if there was enough contrast between the jacket and trousers. Button on the collar broke off as well...one of those daysic12337:


----------



## Srynerson

cactiman said:


> First post on WAYWT so be gentle.


I really like the color combination, although I agree with Blueboy1938 that the jacket could be let out a bit.


----------



## Trip English

rgrossicone said:


> Not sure if there was enough contrast between the jacket and trousers. Button on the collar broke off as well...one of those daysic12337:


A. I think the contrast is plenty.

B. I was about to call spezzatura before I read your explanation for the missing button. I guess only on these boards would spezzatura be a suspect ahead of a button just falling off.


----------



## rgrossicone

Trip English said:


> A. I think the contrast is plenty.
> 
> B. I was about to call spezzatura before I read your explanation for the missing button. I guess only on these boards would spezzatura be a suspect ahead of a button just falling off.


I did wind up unbuttoning the other button once I realized it was broken (about 15 minutes after the pic was taken, in the men's room, 20 seconds before picking up my class). So unintended spezzatura it was!


----------



## AlanC

LD111134 said:


> I really like these pebble-grain chukkas (?), Reverend. Provenance?


Thank you. They're Edward Green.


----------



## Mr. Moo

Oxxford suit
Pink shirt
Faconnable tie
Sargent for TRL brogues


----------



## BrooklynFlaneur

Mr. Moo said:


>


Dig the patina on the shoes.

The jacket looks far too long. Perhaps a tad big as well.

Have you considered a shorter jacket length and/or a smaller size?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Srynerson said:


> I really like the color combination, although I agree with Blueboy1938 that the jacket could be let out a bit.


Losing the knit and sweatshirt jumper, replacing it with an OCBD would provide more room there also.

But I like the colors!!


----------



## YoungClayB

Mr. Moo said:


> Oxxford suit
> Pink shirt
> Faconnable tie
> Sargent for TRL brogues


Nice knot Mr. Moo...so this is what your ties look like when you aren't dancing the night away. :icon_smile_big:

Shoes look great with that suit.


----------



## jayteecee

Ah yes, casual Friday...


----------



## mysharona

Trip English said:


> B. I was about to call *spezzatura* before I read your explanation for the missing button. I guess only on these boards would *spezzatura* be a suspect ahead of a button just falling off.


Sorry guys, it's bugging the hell out of me. There are 2 "R"s in the word _sprezzatura. _Sprezz, not Spezz. Sorry Rob, I know you're Italian but you're misspelling it (I don't know if you're Italian, Trip). My grandmother is, so I hope I'm not making the correction entirely out of turn! :icon_smile_wink:



AlanC said:


> Thank you. They're Edward Green.


Banbury if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ykurtz

BrooklynFlaneur said:


> Dig the patina on the shoes.
> 
> The jacket looks far too long. Perhaps a tad big as well.
> 
> Have you considered a shorter jacket length and/or a smaller size?


IMO, jacket length looks fine. (I like how you can't see the belt-line given the open quarters...keeps the legs long). Size is acceptable.


----------



## mysharona

This was actually yesterday...
Palm Beach blazer
Forsyth shirt
Hermes tie
David Chu PS
RLPL belt
custom Astor & Black trousers
AE shoes
Gold Toe socks
Duboule watch


----------



## Cruiser

Today's business casual. Not shown are lt. gray khakis.










Cruiser


----------



## LilacCords

*Jayteecee - this is my favourite of yours to date - everything just works beautifully!*










*MS - Your style and mine are very different but I really like what you're wearing today - sharp clean lines with a touch of colour very nice.*


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *MS - Your style and mine are very different but I really like what you're wearing today - sharp clean lines with a touch of colour very nice.*


Thanks, LC!
Here's today's get-up...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
Dsquared jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Heat wave Friday here in NYC


----------



## jayteecee

LilacCords said:


> *Jayteecee - this is my favourite of yours to date - everything just works beautifully!*


Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

*Late posting due to technical difficulties, as in . . .*

. . . getting up too late AND having the home PC hiccup a bit.

The sports jacket is the latest indulgence from the Brethren Brooks.


----------



## mysharona

Superb fit on the jacket. Did it fit you that well off the peg?


upr_crust said:


>


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> .
> 
> The sports jacket is the latest indulgence from the Brethren Brooks.


Nice SC Upr...I wish my BB experience from he sale was as pleasant. After Fed Ex failed to deliver on 6 separate occasions, and a week delay changing my address, I just called to cancel. I was so pissed. The worst part is that Fed Ex delivered to my home address early on weekdays, and once it was switched to my work address they delivered later into the evening. On the last occasion, and the last straw, they said a delivery was attempted at 4PM and I was there waiting. No one came into the building...its a shame BB is losing business because of an irresponsible shipper.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## upr_crust

*The fit was superb from the get-go . . .*

. . . I tried on the jacket, and the only thing that the fitter had to do was sew the sleeve buttons on - I took this as a sign from the clothing deities that I had to buy it (and the 50% off sale didn't hurt either).



mysharona said:


> Superb fit on the jacket. Did it fit you that well off the peg?


----------



## upr_crust

*I am sorry that you've had such a bad experience with Fedex shipping from BB . . .*

. . . I have the opposite problem - my local branch of BB is a five-minute walk from my office, and I always seem to be there, and pick-up from the store is always something I can do on the way home. No wonder I spend like a maniac there . . .



rgrossicone said:


> Nice SC Upr...I wish my BB experience from he sale was as pleasant. After Fed Ex failed to deliver on 6 separate occasions, and a week delay changing my address, I just called to cancel. I was so pissed. The worst part is that Fed Ex delivered to my home address early on weekdays, and once it was switched to my work address they delivered later into the evening. On the last occasion, and the last straw, they said a delivery was attempted at 4PM and I was there waiting. No one came into the building...its a shame BB is losing business because of an irresponsible shipper.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I'm going with . . .*



Mr. Moo said:


>





BrooklynFlaneur said:


> Dig the patina on the shoes.
> 
> The jacket looks far too long. Perhaps a tad big as well.
> 
> Have you considered a shorter jacket length and/or a smaller size?





ykurtz said:


> IMO, jacket length looks fine. (I like how you can't see the belt-line given the open quarters...keeps the legs long). Size is acceptable.


. . . ykurtz on this. Coat length is fine, as it's falling to the second knuckle of the right hand. However, my initial impression, before seeing any of the other comments, was that the coat seemed a bit bulky. It's a lovely suit, really, and would look even better tightened up a bit, especially at the waist.



mysharona said:


>


What fun! Almost an animated story tie:icon_smile_wink:

Colors and pretty much everything are great. Just one thing, though: Maybe sturdier collar stays, unless those curling collar tips are a desired "effect":icon_smile_big:


----------



## Srynerson

This is actually what I wore yesterday, rather than today, but because I was already posting the pictures in the the "Paisley Tie" thread, I figured I might as well post them here as well. Suit is an Oxxford charcoal nailhead scored from eBay. Shirt is MTM from the Shirt Broker (which is also where I got the tie). Suspenders are from Ben Silver. Cufflinks are from Banana Republic. Shoes (not pictured) are black chisel-toe wholecuts from Loding.


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent

Srynerson said:


>


Outstanding! It's almost too bad you need to wear a jacket.


----------



## gnatty8

Perusing the last dozen pages or so, I think I may be on the wrong forum..


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> Colors and pretty much everything are great. Just one thing, though: Maybe sturdier collar stays, unless those curling collar tips are a desired "effect":icon_smile_big:


The 1/4" or so where the collar is stitched around the edges does not accept the tip of the collar stay.



gnatty8 said:


> Perusing the last dozen pages or so, I think I may be on the wrong forum..


I'm curious as to how you mean...


----------



## mysharona




----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> I'm curious as to how you mean...


No as an insult to anybody, that is for sure, but my style is just very, very different from the mainstream here I think..


----------



## Srynerson

gnatty8 said:


> No as an insult to anybody, that is for sure, but my style is just very, very different from the mainstream here I think..


Reviewing the last dozen pages, I don't think your style is that much of an outlier. jayteecee and rgrossicone have both posted some outfits that I would say were of a similar style and it looks like you get overwhelmingly positive comments on your outfits.  Please keep posting here!


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> No as an insult to anybody, that is for sure, but my style is just very, very different from the mainstream here I think..


You're probably not going to like this but I generally like your selections on a more consistent basis than anyone else who posts here. Not that I don't like some of the others, I do; it's just that overall I really like your style.

Of course given my reputation with many here you might have preferred that I not make this endorsement public. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

Eh, you dress ok gnatty. :icon_smile_big:

As for my modest input...


























Enjoy your weekend folks!


----------



## mysharona

Cruiser said:


> You're probably not going to like this but *I generally like your selections on a more consistent basis than anyone else who posts here. Not that I don't like some of the others, I do; it's just that overall I really like your style.*
> 
> Of course given my reputation with many here you might have preferred that I not make this endorsement public. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Perhaps that's what he meant... His style is in another league than us peons. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
BC sweater
Theory pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Omega watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . getting up too late AND having the home PC hiccup a bit.
> 
> The sports jacket is the latest indulgence from the Brethren Brooks.


Very fine ensemble coat/trousers.
And my kinda shoes...

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Perusing the last dozen pages or so, I think I may be on the wrong forum..


Excuse me if I may look too presumptuous, but I think I can understand what you mean.
However, and you know that in that matter I'm not impartial, I cannot see a better place for you to post. Just forget the aliens.

Cheers

V


----------



## mcarthur

rgrossicone said:


> Eh, you dress ok gnatty. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> As for my modest input...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend folks!


nice attire. consider a ps. have a nice weekend


----------



## gnatty8

OK, by popular demand, lol:





Shoes:


----------



## gnatty8

And today, clothes for a haircut. Coat is cashmere, fits more like a sweater than a coat:


----------



## jayteecee

Yeah, I see what you mean... wrong damned forum. :icon_smile_wink:

Seriously, gnatty - as a new member I look forward to seeing your posts. As I try to improve my own sense of style I am not aspiring to look like you and the other posters but I am hoping to pick up on your fashion sense.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> OK, by popular demand, lol:
> 
> Shoes:


Nephew,
looking very good


----------



## mcarthur

^^ i like the style. Is the jacket tight?


----------



## jayteecee

rgrossicone said:


>


Very nice combination. Is that a phone in your pocket or are you just happy to see us? :icon_smile:


----------



## YoungClayB

gnatty8 said:


> OK, by popular demand, lol:
> 
> Shoes:


What kind of shoes are those. I love them. Not crazy about the tie though.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> And today, clothes for a haircut. Coat is cashmere, fits more like a sweater than a coat:


Cut beautifully, I must say.


----------



## rgrossicone

mcarthur said:


> nice attire. consider a ps. have a nice weekend


You too! Thanks! Just picked her up from the tailor who was adding the suede elbow patches and shortening the sleeves.



jayteecee said:


> Very nice combination. Is that a phone in your pocket or are you just happy to see us? :icon_smile:


BOTH!:aportnoy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> And today, clothes for a haircut. Coat is cashmere, fits more like a sweater than a coat:


Coat is pretty. The colour is a bit unusual in autumn/winter coats.
And the whole ensemble is very nice

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> OK, by popular demand, lol:
> 
> Shoes:


Perfect. From tie to shoes. Hope the haircut too 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hate rain*

Fortunately, today we have some shy sun










Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

Excellent use of color and texture Vic, well done...


----------



## cecil47

@Gnatty8 - I love that tie!


----------



## thunderw21

Had this suit for 2 years, wore it for the first time today. A lot of positive comments about it!

Originally from "Frankel's" in Des Moines, Iowa. Early '40s.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Themanfromlisbon - the socks are a nice touch. They just pick up the color of the tie without looking matchy-matchy or over-planned. The whole outfit looks good.


----------



## karnak47

The tie is too conservative and the shoes to casual.


----------



## karnak47

Great look. It would also work with tan slacks and brown loafers & kick it up a notch with a red or tan pocket square.


----------



## Lowndes

gnatty8 said:


> OK, by popular demand, lol:
> 
> Shoes:


This is awesome. May I ask who makes the suit and shoes?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Allegri jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Armani cologne
GP watch


----------



## gnatty8

Lowndes said:


> This is awesome. May I ask who makes the suit and shoes?


Of course, suit is Brooks Brothers, shoes are Barker Black. Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday Outfit and a few from last week*


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


>


Great fabric texture/pattern!


----------



## Acct2000

Lots of great looks. Gnatty, I really like that light blue sport coat!!

RG has a great outfit too.


----------



## thunderw21

Srynerson said:


> Great fabric texture/pattern!


Thank you!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Excellent use of color and texture Vic, well done...


Thanks G. One of my fav coats from Façonnable.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Great ensemble stcolumba. I'm not a huge fan of that kind og ties (may be the brightness) I must confess that here it looks very nice.

Cheers

V


----------



## stcolumba

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great ensemble stcolumba. I'm not a huge fan of that kind og ties (may be the brightness) I must confess that here it looks very nice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Thanks! FYI, after taking the picture, I changed to a solid, dark navy tie which I thought looked better.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*The long and the short of it!*

This is my third shot at trying to put this together, due to two successive power failures caused by the windy rainstorm crashing into SoCal now. I hope I can resurrect my "deathless" prose:icon_smile_big:

Lovely suit and interesting choice of shoes. However, the coat appears (also to someone coming up behind me whist perusing it and commenting before I said anything) a smidge too long. The button stance, on the other hand, is just about perfect and it looks elegant, nevertheless. A full-length view might make the proportionality clearer, but I'm thinking that it would still look fine. Of course, all your coats could be relatively that length, since you routinely pose with your hands in your pockets, obscuring that handily.



thunderw21 said:


>


That is such an interesting suit. Unfortunately, it is quite short on you, and the cut of the coat isn't going to make it easy to lengthen, even if there were enough fabric to do so. The downside of vintage is that people in general 70 years ago were shorter on average than now. That doesn't mean one can't find clothes made for taller folks; they're just scarcer.


----------



## gnatty8

Nice hat Mac. Great tilework also.

Today, took a couple of days off, so skipped the tie:







Footwear:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

JerseyJohn said:


> Themanfromlisbon - the socks are a nice touch. They just pick up the color of the tie without looking matchy-matchy or over-planned. The whole outfit looks good.


Thanks JJ. I search more the harmony between the things I wear, above the matching colours

Cheers

V


----------



## thunderw21

Blueboy1938 said:


> ...
> That is such an interesting suit. Unfortunately, it is quite short on you, and the cut of the coat isn't going to make it easy to lengthen, even if there were enough fabric to do so. The downside of vintage is that people in general 70 years ago were shorter on average than now. That doesn't mean one can't find clothes made for taller folks; they're just scarcer.


It really is a great suit.

The jacket skirt is fine length, I don't use the rule of 'thumb' when it comes to skirt length. I use rule of rear so if it covers my rear it is fine. Jackets were purposely shorter back then.

The arms, on the other hand, are still a tad short even after alteration. I've squeezed out as much length as I can with them so I'm going to have to live with it.

Cheers


----------



## mysharona

I am aware of the 5 o'clock shadow. Today was day 7 of a 7 day work-week. I earned the right to be slightly unkempt! My weekend starts at 8PM. Oy!


----------



## gnatty8

Srynerson said:


> Great fabric texture/pattern!


+1, this really stood out to me, and makes for a very interesting, but visually pleasing suit..



mysharona said:


> I am aware of the 5 o'clock shadow. Today was day 7 of a 7 day work-week. I earned the right to be slightly unkempt! My weekend starts at 8PM. Oy!


Wow, that sux. Looks like you are surviving though, so enjoy your "weekend"


----------



## kitonbrioni

Ever jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLPL pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> Nice hat Mac. Great tilework also.
> 
> Today, took a couple of days off, so skipped the tie:
> 
> Footwear:


thank you. i like your casual attire and enjoy your time off


----------



## stevelovescufflinks

*Awesome*

Perfect Attire and a definite show stopper.

Steve
Cufflinks Depot King


----------



## upr_crust

*Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to work I go, after a three-day weekend . . .*

. . . let the attire speak for itself.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dchandler2 said:


>


I like my pinstripes w i d e as well!!


----------



## mcarthur

upr,
good looking attire. i like the homburg


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Nice hat Mac. Great tilework also.
> 
> Today, took a couple of days off, so skipped the tie:
> 
> Footwear:


And very well, G. Sunny, huh? Here too, at last

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . let the attire speak for itself.


Looking great. UC, who else?

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*With and without...*

With and without...








































Cheers

V


----------



## Jovan

With! Get yourself some braces.


----------



## upr_crust

*Lovely combo, Lisbon, though the suit looks . . .*

. . . a shade large on you - have you lost weight since purchasing it?

That's my quibble for the day - otherwise, it's great to see you posting again after your hiatus, and I note that you've another tab collar shirt in your wardrobe (perhaps a Faconnable, judging from the shape of the label adjacent to the pocket?) .


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Jovan

Wonderful outfit. I really like the sweater. Is the tie from J. Crew?


----------



## YoungClayB

This isnt very exciting but its whats being worn today. Got a call from my tailor earlier today and my 2 new suits and 3 coats are ready for me to pick up!!!  Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Jovan

You're looking a lot better here. The suit and shirt collar seem to fit well and you've got the perfect amount of shirt cuff showing. Keep at it!

No picture, but what I'm wearing is a barleycorn tweed sport coat with suede patches, blue end-on-end button down shirt, brown belt, jeans, those new 625 socks, and boat shoes. Not sure if works or not.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Jovan said:


> With! Get yourself some braces.


Well, I have a few pairs of braces. But only use it when I'm in the mood

Thanks Jovan

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . a shade large on you - have you lost weight since purchasing it?
> 
> That's my quibble for the day - otherwise, it's great to see you posting again after your hiatus, and I note that you've another tab collar shirt in your wardrobe (perhaps a Faconnable, judging from the shape of the label adjacent to the pocket?) .


 Yes, you're right UC. I lost some weight, though that wouldn't be a problem because I really don't feel comfortable in tight clothes. And that's what takes us to the tab collar shirts:
I just LOVE tab collar shirts and I think they fit well in my long neck, but I only wear it in winter. Don't know if you ever noticed, but I rarely button the first button of the shirts, and in summer NEVER. That's a skin thing. Strange but that's for real.
You are right again about the brand of the shirt: Façonnable. But I got the collar changed in my shirtmaker: So, you may say it's half made to measure. The other one I was wearing a few days ago: Fil a Fil is a french brand and I bought the shirt in Paris. And once more you're right; it's hard to find tab collar shirts.

And thanks Uc for the very nice words. Never thought that someone would miss me 

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DocHolliday said:


>


Looking great Doc

Cheers

V


----------



## kitonbrioni

RR jacket
BR scarf
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed Tweed
Concord watch


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> This isnt very exciting but its whats being worn today. Got a call from my tailor earlier today and my 2 new suits and 3 coats are ready for me to pick up!!!  Happy Tuesday everyone.


nice looking attire


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> You're looking a lot better here. The suit and shirt collar seem to fit well and you've got the perfect amount of shirt cuff showing. Keep at it!


Thanks Jovan. Its funny how you really never notice things until you start taking pictures of yourself. Since I've started posting here, I've realized that I have very few shirts that really fit me well - collars are too big and sleeves are too long.



mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire


Thank you Sir!

On to what I am wearing today...No in-person meetings today, so no tie :icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> On to what I am wearing today...No in-person meetings today, so no tie :icon_smile:


Nice!!

Consider an ascot.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Jovan. Its funny how you really never notice things until you start taking pictures of yourself. Since I've started posting here, I've realized that I have very few shirts that really fit me well - collars are too big and sleeves are too long.
> 
> Thank you Sir!
> 
> On to what I am wearing today...No in-person meetings today, so no tie :icon_smile:


i like the attire. consider a ps


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> i like the attire. consider a ps


Thanks again. I am starting to lean towards the "pocket square side of the fence"...the problem is that I do not currently own any...and the silk ones that I would consider wearing are pretty darn expensive ($30 - $60 each). I bid on a set of 6 Christian Dior fine cotton handkerchiefs (all in various colors) on ebay earlier this week, but I got outbid by 2 cents :crazy:

I've spent quite a lot on clothes lately and probably need to get it under control for a while. Within the last 2 months, I've bought 2 pairs of shoes, 2 suits, 3 sports coats, a hat, 3 shirts, and a couple of ties


----------



## Jovan

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well, I have a few pairs of braces. But only use it when I'm in the mood
> 
> Thanks Jovan
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Well, I remember with one of your three piece suits that the belt buckle showed beneath the waistcoat. It breaks up the continuity of the fabric in a bad way.



YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Jovan. Its funny how you really never notice things until you start taking pictures of yourself. Since I've started posting here, I've realized that I have very few shirts that really fit me well - collars are too big and sleeves are too long.
> 
> Thank you Sir!
> 
> On to what I am wearing today...No in-person meetings today, so no tie :icon_smile:





WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Consider an ascot.





mcarthur said:


> i like the attire. consider a ps


Contrary to both suggestions, I would consider a v-neck!



YoungClayB said:


> Thanks again. I am starting to lean towards the "pocket square side of the fence"...the problem is that I do not currently own any...and the silk ones that I would consider wearing are pretty darn expensive ($30 - $60 each). I bid on a set of 6 Christian Dior fine cotton handkerchiefs (all in various colors) on ebay earlier this week, but I got outbid by 2 cents :crazy:
> 
> I've spent quite a lot on clothes lately and probably need to get it under control for a while. Within the last 2 months, I've bought 2 pairs of shoes, 2 suits, 3 sports coats, a hat, 3 shirts, and a couple of ties


Don't worry about silk right now. The first pocket square you need is a white linen or linen or linen/cotton blend!


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## rgrossicone

Humpday...kids had to be picked up from daycare sick...oh well...


































Beard is somewhere between homeless and shaveless for a few weeks and Abe Lincoln...needs to get longer.


----------



## rgrossicone

and yesterday:










































Without a dream in my heart, with out a love of my own. Sorry G...City 2, Utd 1


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Brioni polo
Prada pant
Kleinberg belt
JB socks
Ferragamo boots
AOS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## upr_crust

*From the "late due to technical difficulties" department . . .*

. . . my attire for today.

Some re-runs from yesterday (coat and hat).


----------



## mcarthur

UPR and RG
good looking attire. RG, I am like George no fan of facial hair


----------



## Lowndes

rgrossicone said:


> Humpday...kids had to be picked up from daycare sick...oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beard is somewhere between homeless and shaveless for a few weeks and Abe Lincoln...needs to get longer.


Looking good as usual. What made you decide to grow a beard? Just curious if you just wanted a change or decided to do it for a specific reason.


----------



## ffo

gnatty8 said:


> Nice hat Mac. Great tilework also.
> 
> Today, took a couple of days off, so skipped the tie:


Incredible fit and texture. What sort of fabric is this?


----------



## Mr. Moo

Nordstrom made with 100% LP Cashmere blazer
Turnbull and Asser blue/white micro-stripe shirt
Neiman Marcus pocket square, silk
Incotex cotton pants
Dingman belt, calfskin
Ralph Lauren Garran chukkas, cognac cordovan


----------



## LilacCords

*2 smart looking Overcoats guys.*


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents;

Here is what I'm wearing today.




























Details;

Suit - Huddersfield cloth super 120's own label
Shirt - own label
Tie - M&S for £1!!! 
Shoes - Herrings
Socks - Uni Qlo
Pocket Square - Gieves & Hawkes


----------



## Srynerson

LilacCords said:


>


I love each component of the outfit and some components definitely go together (tie/socks, shirt/PS), but those greens and pinks seem too aggressive to go together. I usually think of pairing pale/light greens and pinks.


----------



## rgrossicone

Lowndes said:


> Looking good as usual. What made you decide to grow a beard? Just curious if you just wanted a change or decided to do it for a specific reason.


Cheers Lowndes...the beard will grow until NYC Teachers get a new contract, like all other city workers have already...been working without one since 10/31.



LilacCords said:


> *2 smart looking Overcoats guys.*


Thank you!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Lilac, for the compliment - sorry that the coat . . .*

. . . wasn't yours (Tyrwhitt, actually - bought just about the time that we met last November - great sale on covert cloth coats then).

Great tie today, Lilac - and so expensive, too :icon_smile_big:.

Here's today's rags for your examination.


----------



## gnatty8

ffo said:


> Incredible fit and texture. What sort of fabric is this?


Thanks, just plain old wool, fabric woven in Ireland.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## oroy38

Jayteecee,
Your coordination of colors and textures never cease to amaze me. Everything is always drawn together perfectly.


----------



## trappperg

*Rainy day in San Diego*

My first posting- be gentle.
Burberry suit, Thomas Pink shirt, old black wingtips from Jordan Marsh.
(My apologies for the picture quality; what's the point of having 7 megapixels if the CCD is for crap?)








The photo is not showing up in the post for some reason, here's the link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4293558098


----------



## Lowndes

rgrossicone said:


> Cheers Lowndes...the beard will grow until NYC Teachers get a new contract, like all other city workers have already...been working without one since 10/31.
> 
> Thank you!


Well, I hope you get to shave soon then!


----------



## oroy38

trappperg said:


> My first posting- be gentle.
> Burberry suit, Thomas Pink shirt, old black wingtips from Jordan Marsh.
> (My apologies for the picture quality; what's the point of having 7 megapixels if the CCD is for crap?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo is not showing up in the post for some reason, here's the link:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4293558098


Looks great. Excellent fit and everything. My only recomendation is to have some shirt cuff showing, but that is largely up to personal taste rather than any hard and fast "rule." Or maybe you usually do and your shirt sleeves were just a little hiked up in this photo?

Either way, I think it looks great.


----------



## mysharona

trappperg said:


> My first posting- be gentle.
> Burberry suit, Thomas Pink shirt, old black wingtips from Jordan Marsh.
> (My apologies for the picture quality; what's the point of having 7 megapixels if the CCD is for crap?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo is not showing up in the post for some reason, here's the link:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4293558098


I must say, I like this pic better. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/4001336889


----------



## Srynerson

trappperg said:


> My first posting- be gentle.
> Burberry suit, Thomas Pink shirt, old black wingtips from Jordan Marsh.
> (My apologies for the picture quality; what's the point of having 7 megapixels if the CCD is for crap?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo is not showing up in the post for some reason, here's the link:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4293558098












Looks very nice! I like how the shirt/tie/pocket square work together.


----------



## trappperg

I do like to show cuff. Guess I was in a hurry to get the pic taken and forgot to check to see if they were showing.


----------



## Cruiser

I rarely wear a suit anymore, but since I did have one on earlier today I thought I may as well go ahead and post a picture. Who knows when I'll have one on again.










Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
LP sweater
JV pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jayteecee

oroy38 said:


> Jayteecee,
> Your coordination of colors and textures never cease to amaze me. Everything is always drawn together perfectly.


Thank you. Being somewhat new to this I am glad to hear I appear to be heading in the right direction. Of course, I am not displaying my very imperfect face...


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents;
> 
> Here is what I'm wearing today.


I was very pleased that as I scrolled down the page, I didn't see jeans attached to the bottom of this ensemble. I love blending the formal and casual, but sometimes I think you blend a little too formal of a top with a casual bottom, resulting in a lack of balance. This looks great. I love the green socks, and I applaud the aggressive nature of both your greens and pinks. That is the way to counterbalance the formal and remain classy. Good work.


----------



## mysharona

^^^^^And the grey mother of pearl buttons? Superb, Lilac.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## mysharona

HINDSIGHT of the day: should have worn tan trousers. Wore the birthday gift pants from the wife instead. She smiled. I feel that they don't look right. Oh, well. Now I don't have to wear them for a while again.


----------



## Diggy18

upr_crust said:


> .


I love the reds in the tie and scarf paired with the camel and dark gray of the coat and suit, respectively.

I found another use for my french blue shirt, which I find very hard to match with anything.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Once again, another great look!!!*

:thumbs-up::icon_cheers:



jayteecee said:


>


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Always looking good!*

Trapperg,

This may be your first pic here but I've seen your posts elsewhere and as always, you are top notch! Folks on this site are in for a treat as they will quickly learn you are a class act!!!

Mark



trappperg said:


> My first posting- be gentle.
> Burberry suit, Thomas Pink shirt, old black wingtips from Jordan Marsh.
> (My apologies for the picture quality; what's the point of having 7 megapixels if the CCD is for crap?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo is not showing up in the post for some reason, here's the link:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4293558098


----------



## 46L

Cruiser said:


> I rarely wear a suit anymore, but since I did have one on earlier today I thought I may as well go ahead and post a picture. Who knows when I'll have one on again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Too bad you don't get to wear a suit more often. The tie, cuffs and square all look great.


----------



## stcolumba

jayteecee said:


>


A dashing pocket square. Nice!


----------



## upr_crust

*The suit in question isn't really a true grey . . .*

. . . it is suspended somewhere between grey and brown - either a very brownish grey, or a very greyish brown.

Treating the suit as brown made it simpler to coordinate tie, scarf, shoes and overcoat. Glad that you thought that it all worked, in any case.



Diggy18 said:


> I love the reds in the tie and scarf paired with the camel and dark gray of the coat and suit, respectively.


----------



## upr_crust

*You did a great job of color coordination, from what I can see . . .*

Any strong color can be daunting to wear - what I have found is that one needs something equally strong in color and contrasting to balance it out, such as you've done here.



Diggy18 said:


> I found another use for my french blue shirt, which I find very hard to match with anything.


----------



## jayteecee

Mark Ligett said:


> :thumbs-up::icon_cheers:





stcolumba said:


> A dashing pocket square. Nice!


Thanks, guys. I am retired military -- wore a uniform daily for over 20 years -- and now trying to "up my game" in the wearing of civilian clothes.

Very nice, Diggy.


----------



## LilacCords

mysharona said:


> I was very pleased that as I scrolled down the page, I didn't see jeans attached to the bottom of this ensemble. I love blending the formal and casual, but sometimes I think you blend a little too formal of a top with a casual bottom, resulting in a lack of balance. This looks great. I love the green socks, and I applaud the aggressive nature of both your greens and pinks. That is the way to counterbalance the formal and remain classy. Good work.


*Cheers MS & Morning Gents- I'm reverting to type again today I'm afraid!*




























*Jacket - Huddersfield 16oz tweed - own label*
*Shirt - TM Lewin*
*Tie - Ralph Lauren*
*PS - Ralph Lauren*
*Jeans - Gotta love those 501s!!!!*
*Shoes - Whole Cut Alfred Sargent*
*Belt - M&S*


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Dinner at Eight . . .*

. . . at The Parq - Hotel Montage Beverly Hills.


----------



## upr_crust

*To end the week, a new jacket, an old shirt . . .*

. . . a serious tie, and seriously silly socks.

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## jayteecee

Meetings today, so this is as casual as my Friday will get this week.


----------



## deandbn

Very Very Nice Diggy
:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

That jacket is _fantastic_. If I thought it'd fit me, I'd take the E downtown and suggest that you watch your back..... :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


> . . . a serious tie, and seriously silly socks.
> 
> Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## mysharona

LilacCords said:


> *Cheers MS & Morning Gents- I'm reverting to type again today I'm afraid!*


Contrary to what I said yesterday, this works quite well because the vest and gamekeeper-esque sport coat are casual enough to "dress up" the jeans, rather than being to formal and therefore "dressed down" _by_ the jeans. It's a delicate balance. This is great.


----------



## upr_crust

*Since you've determined that my jacket wouldn't fit you . . .*

. . I guess that it would be safe to tell you that the #4 or #5 train gets one closer to my office than the E train :icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_wink:.

But seriously, I bought said jacket from Brooks less than two weeks ago - you might wish to check out your local branch to see if one in YOUR size is available.



PatentLawyerNYC said:


> That jacket is _fantastic_. If I thought it'd fit me, I'd take the E downtown and suggest that you watch your back..... :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*You do like walking a tightrope with colour coordination . . .*

. . . but today's outfit certainly works well - I agree with sharona that the "country" quality of the jacket melds well with the jeans.

You are certainly a great advert for your own professional services.



LilacCords said:


> *Cheers MS & Morning Gents- I'm reverting to type again today I'm afraid!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jacket - Huddersfield 16oz tweed - own label*
> *Shirt - TM Lewin*
> *Tie - Ralph Lauren*
> *PS - Ralph Lauren*
> *Jeans - Gotta love those 501s!!!!*
> *Shoes - Whole Cut Alfred Sargent*
> *Belt - M&S*


----------



## mysharona




----------



## LilacCords

mysharona said:


> Contrary to what I said yesterday, this works quite well because the vest and gamekeeper-esque sport coat are casual enough to "dress up" the jeans, rather than being to formal and therefore "dressed down" _by_ the jeans. It's a delicate balance. This is great.





upr_crust said:


> . . . but today's outfit certainly works well - I agree with sharona that the "country" quality of the jacket melds well with the jeans.
> 
> You are certainly a great advert for your own professional services.


*Thanks Guys! The fiver's are in the mail* :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Thanks for the lead! (on getting my own, that is....)



upr_crust said:


> . . I guess that it would be safe to tell you that the #4 or #5 train gets one closer to my office than the E train :icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_wink::icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> But seriously, I bought said jacket from Brooks less than two weeks ago - you might wish to check out your local branch to see if one in YOUR size is available.


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Suit from a store in SF, not sure of the brand.
Thomas Pink shirt (sleeves a bit short but I did manage to get a bit of cuff to show)
Tie from Off Fifth
Bostonian shoes

__
https://flic.kr/p/4295864276

P.S. When will I be able to attach images in my postings?


----------



## mysharona

trappperg said:


> Suit from a store in SF, not sure of the brand.
> Thomas Pink shirt (sleeves a bit short but I did manage to get a bit of cuff to show)
> Tie from Off Fifth
> Bostonian shoes
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4295864276
> 
> *P.S. When will I be able to attach images in my postings?*


You can now. You just have to select the correct link on the host you're using. You're pasting the FLIKR page link of your image, but somewhere on the same page ought to be a url for a "direct link" as an image sharing option. That is the address that you'll want to paste in the "insert image" box at the top of the reply form. If that fails, read this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615


----------



## trappperg

*Finally did it!*

It took a few tries but I finally found the right URL. It was buried in the "share the HTML" selection.


----------



## trappperg

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . at The Parq - Hotel Montage Beverly Hills.


Love the tux, love the hat!


----------



## Cruiser

46L said:


> Too bad you don't get to wear a suit more often. The tie, cuffs and square all look great.


Thank you. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## rgrossicone

Bit of a casual friday for me...left work early to take my son to the Dr...he's better now, thankfully!


























Have a nice weekend folks, and try not to run into Dan Carcillo in a dark alley...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

White Bucs in January?? :crazy:

You won't be able to see your own feet in the snow!!


----------



## Diggy18

jayteecee said:


>


^ I love the dark colors and the texture of the jacket, it looks very warm (in the figurative sense) to me.



upr_crust said:


> . . . it is suspended somewhere between grey and brown - either a very brownish grey, or a very greyish brown.
> 
> Treating the suit as brown made it simpler to coordinate tie, scarf, shoes and overcoat. Glad that you thought that it all worked, in any case.


Well, I think I'd like it even more with brown in the suit. I love the brown/red combo.



jayteecee said:


> Very nice, Diggy.





deandbn said:


> Very Very Nice Diggy
> :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks!


----------



## trappperg

jayteecee said:


> Meetings today, so this is as casual as my Friday will get this week.


Very nice combination!


----------



## Gurdon

*It is raining today in southern California*

Old LL Bean Moose River Stetson, Barbour Burghley coat, old grey Harris tweed herringbone jacket, Navy Filson Alaskan guide shirt (made in USA), Levi's 501's, wool argyle socks, chestnut EG Cardiffs with Danite sole.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Borrelli pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
NM monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## ffo

rgrossicone said:


> Bit of a casual friday for me...left work early to take my son to the Dr...he's better now, thankfully!


Lovely, natural casual look. You have courage to wear those shoes... Hope it stays dry in NYC.


----------



## Srynerson

Fantastic tie/pocket square combo! :aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

Today:






Shoes:


----------



## gnatty8

Yesterday:






Shoes:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Lucchese boots
DV cologne
GP watch


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> Today:
> 
> Shoes:


+1 for black indy


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Shoes:


nice b & h


----------



## stcolumba

Srynerson said:


> Fantastic tie/pocket square combo! :aportnoy:


Thanks!!


----------



## Holdfast

Hello everyone. I'm back from a couple of weeks soaking up some sunshine. Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, but at least I feel a lot more relaxed after a good break! 

Today (going shopping to restock the fridge):



A few holiday snaps:


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back from a couple of weeks soaking up some sunshine. Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, but at least I feel a lot more relaxed after a good break!
> 
> Today (going shopping to restock the fridge):


That is always the worst. The first day is awful, but I have at least found once it's over, one gets back into work mode quickly.

Welcome back, beautiful pictures!


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> That is always the worst. The first day is awful, but I have at least found once it's over, one gets back into work mode quickly.


True. Mind you, I'm not really sure I _want _to get back into work mode. 



> Welcome back, beautiful pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome back, holdfast, and my condolences on . . .*

. . . returning to the work force after having been in some form of tropical paradise.

Your presence was missed in this thread, certainly. May the transition back to work not be unpleasant, and I am sure that we're all glad that you had a good time away.


----------



## oroy38

Went to the Erie Philharmonic last night with the ladyfriend. Apologies for the blurry first picture

https://img254.imageshack.us/i/12310full.jpg/
https://img715.imageshack.us/i/12310cuffs.jpg/
https://img215.imageshack.us/i/12310close.jpg/

Thoughts?


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Another great outfit!*

Another very exquisite combination, stcolumba!
Looking good!!!!:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:

Mark


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni suit
Gucci scarf
Portolano gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Varvatos tie
NM pocket-square
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo chukka
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## amplifiedheat

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . at The Parq - Hotel Montage Beverly Hills.


A DB coat with a DB jacket. A stiff wing collar with a nonchalant but impeccable bow. Then, almost as an afterthought, the red lining on the handkerchief. I am humbled.:icon_hailthee:


----------



## stcolumba

I love this hat!


----------



## stcolumba

Mark Ligett said:


> Another very exquisite combination, stcolumba!
> Looking good!!!!:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:
> 
> Mark


Thank you, sir!


----------



## jayteecee

trappperg said:


> Very nice combination!


Thank you.



Diggy18 said:


> ^ I love the dark colors and the texture of the jacket, it looks very warm (in the figurative sense) to me.


Thanks - that is exactly what I was hoping for.

Here is today's attempt to overcome blue Monday...


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Nothing special. Still can't get those darn cuffs to show, either. The trousers are actually the right length, just didn't fall right in the photo.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . returning to the work force after having been in some form of tropical paradise.
> 
> Your presence was missed in this thread, certainly. May the transition back to work not be unpleasant, and I am sure that we're all glad that you had a good time away.


Thanks! I was in Mauritius for a few, very much appreciated, weeks. Being back at work today... not fun! Though I did enjoy catching up with friends at work.

Nice colours here.



trappperg said:


> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4303641339_57f90e7299.jpg


I quite like this, esp. the contrasting waistcoat.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

It is a shame the detail of the overcoat is not clear as it looks like it is a very nice garment.


----------



## mco543

unknown Navy blue pinstripe suit
Tasso Elba lt pink FC shirt
Canali tie
Unknown pocket square
Christian Dior vintage wedgewood cufflinks


----------



## kitonbrioni

MNY shearling
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
TL boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## ajo

mco543 said:


> unknown Navy blue pinstripe suit
> Tasso Elba lt pink FC shirt
> Canali tie
> Unknown pocket square
> Christian Dior vintage wedgewood cufflinks


mco543 
those cufflinks look astounding could you post a better picture of them.


----------



## mco543

ajo said:


> mco543
> those cufflinks look astounding could you post a better picture of them.


----------



## stcolumba

Holdfast said:


> Nice colours here.
> 
> *Thanks!*


What a unique tie!!!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*You're very kind, Gentlemen!*



trappperg said:


> Love the tux, love the hat!





amplifiedheat said:


> A DB coat with a DB jacket. A stiff wing collar with a nonchalant but impeccable bow. Then, almost as an afterthought, the red lining on the handkerchief. I am humbled.:icon_hailthee:





stcolumba said:


> I love this hat!


The homburg is from Lock & Co., purchased whilst attending Her Majesty's Golden Jubilee. It's pretty rare here for the weather to cooperate by being cold enough for a hat and topcoat. I tie a ribbon around the hat brim while it's resting in its box to increase the curl. It just looked a little flat before.


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## upr_crust

*After the monsoon, a return to civilised attire . . .*

I am to be taking a private artist's studio tour this evening. I decided to make myself look as if I might be able to afford some of the artist's work (flying under false colours, to be sure, but illusion is everything these days).

The tie is new - Charvet, from Bergdorf's, at half-price.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*paisley is always a great choice...*



upr_crust said:


> I am to be taking a private artist's studio tour this evening. I decided to make myself look as if I might be able to afford some of the artist's work (flying under false colours, to be sure, but illusion is everything these days).
> 
> The tie is new - Charvet, from Bergdorf's, at half-price.


...and the fabrics of the suit is great. Wonderful overcoat, UC

Cheers

V


----------



## WingtipTom

upr_crust said:


> The tie is new - Charvet, from Bergdorf's, at half-price.


That tie is beautiful. And the rest of your ensemble looks amazing, as always!


----------



## jayteecee

Top half:










Bottom half:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

jayteecee said:


> Top half:
> 
> Bottom half:


I see Glen Plaid in my future...


----------



## jayteecee

Mr. Moo said:


>


Me likeee...


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

One of my favorite suits. It's got a great patterned lining, too. Even got the sleeves to show today!


----------



## Holdfast

These are pretty cool.



trappperg said:


> One of my favorite suits.


Unusual to see a brown DB these days; looks great!


----------



## mysharona

trappperg said:


> One of my favorite suits. It's got a great patterned lining, too. Even got the sleeves to show today!


Looks great! I would have to recommend button the DB jacket however. Way too much cloth in a DB to wear unbuttoned. I tried to tell David Letterman the same thing but he stopped taking my calls!


----------



## Jovan

trappperg said:


> One of my favorite suits. It's got a great patterned lining, too. Even got the sleeves to show today!


I really dig the suit and accessories.

If I may offer: The coat sleeves look a little short. They _ideally_ should fall to about the hinge of your wrist, showing a quarter inch of shirt cuff. I also think double breasteds look better fastened when standing up. Just my two cents!


----------



## mysharona

Yesterday:


----------



## mysharona

...and Today:


----------



## CuffDaddy

mysharona said:


> Looks great! I would have to recommend button the DB jacket however. Way too much cloth in a DB to wear unbuttoned. I tried to tell David Letterman the same thing but he stopped taking my calls!


You do know that Ciro Paone, the founder of Kiton, wears his DB jackets open, right?


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday's Outfit*








Sorry for the dark pictures. The suit is dark blue.


----------



## amplifiedheat

CuffDaddy said:


> You do know that Ciro Paone, the founder of Kiton, wears his DB jackets open, right?


Italians don't count.


----------



## mysharona

CuffDaddy said:


> You do know that Ciro Paone, the founder of Kiton, wears his DB jackets open, right?


And I'm sure he cuts them to be worn so.


----------



## mysharona

dchandler2 said:


>


Great shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

Mr. Moo said:


>


I like this jacket Mr.Moo. Any info?


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## trappperg

Jovan said:


> I really dig the suit and accessories.
> 
> If I may offer: The coat sleeves look a little short. They _ideally_ should fall to about the hinge of your wrist, showing a quarter inch of shirt cuff. I also think double breasteds look better fastened when standing up. Just my two cents!


Thanks. I do like this suit and it's really fun to play around with in terms of accessories. I knew I should have used the photo with the coat buttoned! The only problem with this suit is that coat blouses out in front when buttoned for some reason so I figured if I left the coat unbuttoned I could get away with it. I also think the sleeves are longer than they show in the photo because I do agree with what you said about sleeve length.


----------



## Mr. Moo

jayteecee said:


> Me likeee...


Thank you.



TheGuyIsBack said:


> I like this jacket Mr.Moo. Any info?


Thank you. It's a Hickey Freeman mainline. 69% baby Angora, 31% silk. Really interesting blend.

Today, had an interview, so no pocket square.


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents;

2 today, firstly what I wore yesterday;



















And what I'm wearing today...... Have a good one.


----------



## Srynerson

dchandler2 said:


>


I absolutely love everything in this outfit with the one minor exception that I would have gone with a different pair of socks (either something close to matching the color of the suit or a color that was complimentary with the tie/pocket square). But overall, excellent! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

*Less formal than yesterday, and possibly seasonally inappropriate . . .*

. . . to which I say, "So what? I like yellow ties."

FWIW, then . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

amplifiedheat said:


> Italians don't count.


Too funny!!



Srynerson said:


> I absolutely love everything in this outfit with the one minor exception that I would have gone with a different pair of socks (either something close to matching the color of the suit or a color that was complimentary with the tie/pocket square). But overall, excellent! :thumbs-up:


I'm usually not a fan of crazy green socks but now that you mention it, with all the other accessories, why not??


----------



## dchandler2

Srynerson said:


> I absolutely love everything in this outfit with the one minor exception that I would have gone with a different pair of socks (either something close to matching the color of the suit or a color that was complimentary with the tie/pocket square). But overall, excellent! :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the great comment/suggestion.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> . . . to which I say, "So what? I like yellow ties."
> 
> FWIW, then . . .


"FWIW?" This is great. I love the long coat and yellow tie. And thank you for the head-to-toe
framing of the shots; it's nice to see the shoes as part of the ensemble. Great sock and shoe colors.


----------



## jayteecee

Hump day...


----------



## Jovan

CuffDaddy said:


> You do know that Ciro Paone, the founder of Kiton, wears his DB jackets open, right?


Yes, but it looks sloppy.



Mr. Moo said:


> Today, had an interview, so no pocket square.


No pocket square, but navy chalk stripe? I hope it's the second interview!


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Still working on that sleeve length. Never realized how many of my shirts didn't fit right- guess I need to weed out my shirt collection. Oh no! Could that mean a shopping spree on the horizon?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

trappperg said:


> Still working on that sleeve length. Never realized how many of my shirts didn't fit right-


Taking pictures of yourself can be revealing!! (and helpful)

Overall, I think your collection shows just enough variation to a consistant theme.


----------



## twe_Ed

*Go easy now, it's my 1st post*

and hopefully won't be my best.































Hat - Brixton
Duffle Coat - Gap
Shirt - Butler & Webb
Tie - William Hunt of Savile Row
Waistcoat - Peter Werth
Jeans - Supermarket own brand :aportnoy:
Socks - Pringle
Shoes - Ted Baker.

Just going for a promenade with the wife, so casually done.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> ...


I'm always impressed how you make that jacket look so wearable. If I saw it in a store, I'd never think such a large-scale pattern could be so versatile.



rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/IMG_5655.jpg


Haven't seen many shirts that shade of blue recently; they were a bit too ubiquitous in the 90s. But you make it work pretty damn well.



Mr. Moo said:


> https://i50.tinypic.com/21od4bs.jpg


Nice one Moo, this fits pretty nicely all round (well, the suit sleeves could be a touch longer, or the shirts a touch shorter, but that's pretty minor league quibbling).


----------



## rgrossicone

"Been supporting City for too long to be disappointed but I'm glad it didn't go to extra time and penalties so as to delay the inevitable another hour" Wednesday...ic12337:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals
Guerlain Cologne
GP watch


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

rgrossicone said:


> "Been supporting City for too long to be disappointed but I'm glad it didn't go to extra time and penalties so as to delay the inevitable another hour" Wednesday...ic12337:


That is a amazing grey.


----------



## Moretravels

Great looking coat, nice tie too.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Compare and contrast?*



LilacCords said:


>


Top = Super

Bottom = Sub-par



Jovan said:


> Yes, but it looks sloppy.


I guess my problem is that, at least the way Signore Paone does it, it doesn't. How is it any more sloppy than wearing a two button unbuttoned?


----------



## Nerev

What I wore to jury duty, inspired by the bowtie to jury duty thread. I took the picture when I got home and it was starting to get dark. I should have taken it in the morning, but that 7:45AM show up time, and downtime LA traffic gave me pause on this.


----------



## YoungClayB




----------



## ajo

I'm Jealous and I don't even own any French cuff shirts.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## deandbn

LilacCords said:


> Yestderday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/LilacCords/brwntass.jpg/IMG]
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Lilac, what you wore yesterday, beautiful.
> 
> What you wore today, dismal!
> 
> If one were to look downwards, one might be inclined to wonder whether you may be a canadian lumberjack and forgot your jackboots and chainsaw to go with your workwear denim jeans (No I dont care if they are Versace or Gucci, they are still labourer type workwear, and look it). Shapeless, creaseless, and sad as they may be. Definitely not to be worn with the dashing, elegant upper half!
> 
> Just my tuppenny hapenny's worth.


----------



## rgrossicone

TheGuyIsBack said:


> That is a amazing grey.


Thanks Guy! Really thanks Jhcam...he sold it to me on the thrift!


----------



## milanese

Brown medium-light tweed windowpane jacket. Sleeves, waist and shoulders are a bit large, due to my massive weight loss.
Heavy twill brown trousers bespoke made by Vinci Milano (www.vinciuomo.it).

Details:

Internal label.

Soft button down blue striped shirt.
Valentino blue tie (four in hand knot for fitting this collar).
Light yellow v-neck light sweater without sleeves.

Italian wingtip semi-brogues.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

milanese said:


> Brown medium-light tweed windowpane jacket. Sleeves, waist and shoulders are a bit large, due to my massive weight loss.
> Heavy twill brown trousers bespoke made by Vinci Milano (www.vinciuomo.it).


Congrats on the weight loss.

WOW!! You Northern Italians dress nothing like your American/New York City cousins!!

A compliment to you, trust me!!


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## milanese

WouldaShoulda said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> WOW!! You Northern Italians dress nothing like your American/New York City cousins!!
> 
> A compliment to you, trust me!!


Thanks for compliments!
In fact, Norther Italy is a bit different from Naples or Rome, both in clothing and cooking...


----------



## YoungClayB

You guys finally knocked me off the fence...I took the plunge and bought some handkercheifs from JAB this morning on the way to the office. :icon_smile_big:


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone said:


> "Been supporting City for too long to be disappointed but I'm glad it didn't go to extra time and penalties so as to delay the inevitable another hour" Wednesday...ic12337:


Super! However, I see some bunching around the shoulders and a pull at the top button. You could also be showing some cuff, but that takes a backseat to more important fit problems. 



Blueboy1938 said:


> I guess my problem is that, at least the way Signore Paone does it, it doesn't. How is it any more sloppy than wearing a two button unbuttoned?


Because of the increased amount of fabric flopping around. It's preferred that you button any coat standing up, really.


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Finally got some cuff to show!
This suit fit a lot better when I was 15 pounds heavier...
Wish I'd worn a burgundy tie instead of the olive one, too.
RL- Chaps suit
Custom Shop shirt
Bostonian shoes


----------



## milanese

I noticed that almost all gents writing here are partial to trousers with turnup cuffs. I also like cuffs, but not in the whole wardrobe.
I label me a bit pedantic European traditionalist (with a little, or better still a lot of self-mockery), so here my personal view on the topic "trousers cuffs".
Blue suit: never.
Chalk striped suit: never.
Dark grey suits: never.
Light or medium grey flanel suits: yep, acceptable.
Tweed: yep, almost mandatory.
Corduroy: yep.
I know that Andy is more permissive.


----------



## LilacCords

deandbn said:


> Lilac, what you wore yesterday, beautiful.
> 
> What you wore today, dismal!
> 
> If one were to look downwards, one might be inclined to wonder whether you may be a canadian lumberjack and forgot your jackboots and chainsaw to go with your workwear denim jeans (No I dont care if they are Versace or Gucci, they are still labourer type workwear, and look it). *Shapeless, creaseless*, and sad as they may be. Definitely not to be worn with the dashing, elegant upper half!
> 
> Just my tuppenny hapenny's worth.


*deandbn - Whilst I respect your opinion I really must pull you up on two of the things you mention, firstly Shapeless....??? With 2 fairly inconclusive pictures you come up with this statement?? The Jeans far from being shapeless are in fact bespoke and fit me very well indeed. Secondly you state that the Jeans are creaseless.....Now I know in Durbs it's often a little too hot for denim, but I'm pretty sure even there you don't iron your jeans...... Strikes me that you simply don't like the combination of Jeans with Jacket which I've chosen to wear. This is fine. What isn't fine is labouring the point with lazy observations.*


----------



## milanese

trappperg said:


> Finally got some cuff to show!
> 
> Bostonian shoes


What do you think about these?
I don't hide my liking of American shoes. The problem are shipping costs (over 40 euros!) and the unforeseeable and often awful custom taxes, with linked bureaucracy problems (Italian bureaucracy, in comparison with American, seems just arrived from Stone Age).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

milanese said:


> Thanks for compliments!
> In fact, Norther Italy is a bit different from Naples or Rome, both in clothing and cooking...


I notice you didn't even mention the Secilians!!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

WouldaShoulda said:


> WOW!! You Northern Italians dress nothing like your American/New York City cousins!!
> 
> A compliment to you, trust me!!


I am trying my best to find a way to read your message as something that is not intended to insult all Americans of Italian descent. I'm surely not the only person on this board of Italian descent who, notwithstanding, probably would be considered by most anyone to be a fine dresser.


----------



## milanese

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I am trying my best to find a way to read your message as something that is not intended to insult all Americans of Italian descent. I'm surely not the only person on this board of Italian descent who, notwithstanding, probably would be considered by most anyone to be a fine dresser.


I think he was referring to the typical (or, better still, stereotypical) Hollywood-style Italian-American man, not to real people.
I'm right?
However I think that he was not referring to anyone writing here, and he was simply joking.


----------



## milanese

WouldaShoulda said:


> I notice you didn't even mention the Secilians!!


I Love Sicilians and Sicily.
In our major island there are real treasures, in every field.
But Sardinia is some more special. In Sardinia there were a real "meltig pot" of Genoan, local and Catalan people. An unique land.


----------



## Benson

If you are going to continue to be derogatory towards Italian-Americans, then perhaps you should learn how to spell.

Benson



WouldaShoulda said:


> I notice you didn't even mention the Secilians!!


----------



## LilacCords

Evening Gents,




























Jacket - Loro Piana 100& Cashmere fabric own label
Jumper - M&S
Polo shirt - Brooks Brothers
Cords - own label
Shoes - Beloved vintage Gucci
Pocket Square - Charity shop 50p!!!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I am trying my best to find a way to read your message as something that is not intended to insult all Americans of Italian descent. I'm surely not the only person on this board of Italian descent who, notwithstanding, probably would be considered by most anyone to be a fine dresser.


Given your backround and location, surely you have noticed as I have, that especially in the Philly/Atlantic City/NYC corridor there is a proclivity to overdo black and black leather clothing and accesories. This is a stark contrast to how our friend from Milan presents himself.



milanese said:


> I think he was referring to the typical (or, better still, stereotypical) Hollywood-style Italian-American man, not to real people.
> 
> However I think that he was not referring to anyone writing here, and he was simply joking.


Both really!! Like the geo-political differences that are present in the States, even in such things as what and how we eat or dress, my Italian friends (Well dressed ones at that!!  )have made me aware of how such differences are not unique to us.

And in the UK it is even worse, or so it seems!!

But enough about me, lets continue...


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

WouldaShoulda said:


> Given your backround and location, surely you have noticed as I have, that especially in the Philly/Atlantic City/NYC corridor there is a proclivity to overdo black and black leather clothing and accesories. This is a stark contrast to how our friend from Milan presents himself.


What's more likely is that when you see someone in "black and black leather clothing and accessories," you presume that they are of Italian descent, and when you see someone who isn't so dressed, you presume that they aren't of Italian descent.


----------



## gnatty8

trappperg said:


> Finally got some cuff to show!
> This suit fit a lot better when I was 15 pounds heavier...
> Wish I'd worn a burgundy tie instead of the olive one, too.
> RL- Chaps suit
> Custom Shop shirt
> Bostonian shoes


You are right, this suit is very big on you, I'd recommend you think about sizing down.


----------



## Holdfast

Nice one.



LilacCords said:


> https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/LilacCords/280110.jpg


Good colours.


----------



## rgrossicone

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I am trying my best to find a way to read your message as something that is not intended to insult all Americans of Italian descent. I'm surely not the only person on this board of Italian descent who, notwithstanding, probably would be considered by most anyone to be a fine dresser.


As a Southern Italian, I take no offense, as I don't consider Northerners to be Italians. For Chrissakes, they don't even speak our language. Of course, for centuries the monied North has always tried to keep our people in slums, or as serfs, farming their land as they absentee landlord, but anyone who knows and loves Italian-American culture knows that 99% of it is from the South.

Apologies if this is inappropriate, but the door was opened by the comment that PLNYC replied to...feel free to moderate as you wish guys.


----------



## rgrossicone

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> What's more likely is that when you see someone in "black and black leather clothing and accessories," you presume that they are of Italian descent, and when you see someone who isn't so dressed, you presume that they aren't of Italian descent.


Why don't we take this here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95910&highlight=Italian-American

Thread I started ages ago. Milanese, this may be a good read for you. A lot f Italians today think that Italian Americans forget their long history of being oppressed...we haven't, or at least I haven't. These view expressed above are just a left over of that prejudice that some laughed at as being non-existent in 2010 America...but its still ever present.


----------



## rgrossicone

Onto the clothing:

























and a bit of a different shot of the fit:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
JL loafers
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## gnatty8

Purple and green..


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## LilacCords

rgrossicone said:


> Onto the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice Robert.*


----------



## LilacCords

*Great colours Gnatty, like the trousers too.*


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks LC


----------



## upr_crust

*Off to an office party this evening . . .*

. . . by this evening, I'll be a rumpled, sweaty mess, but in the interim, as presented . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> Why don't we take this here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=95910&highlight=Italian-American
> 
> These view expressed above are just a left over of that prejudice that some laughed at as being non-existent in 2010 America...but its still ever present.


That is a good story. Since moving to Washington I miss what I refer to as ethnic Whites as opposed to your description as non-Whites but it's the same idea. My Grandparents were Irish and Polish and got here before the end of the 19th Century as well.

I appreciate the taste I get whenever I go back to Baltimore/Philly or AC.

It's rich and it's fun. I see how my observations, humor and appreciation for the various ethnic-White communities can be misconstrued, but really, let's try to have fun with it!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> Onto the clothing:


The bigger the tooth the better!!


----------



## milanese

rgrossicone said:


> but anyone who knows and loves Italian-American culture knows that 99% of it is from the South.


It's quite right.
In fact, northerner italians from poor lands (Veneto, Friuli, that are rich zones nowadays, but in 1850-1930 they don't) preferred to emigrate in Argentina or Brazil. Today in Argentina there's plenty of surnames like Zanetti, Zandonà (from venetian "San Donà") or similar, of Venetian and north-eastern Italian descent.


----------



## milanese

rgrossicone said:


> As a Southern Italian, I take no offense, as I don't consider Northerners to be Italians.


So I'm not Italian? 
Or were you meaning "Italian-American", as I think?

PS: good hundstooth!


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

The shirt sleeves are long enough today, not sure why I'm having such trouble getting the left one to show.
Pierre Cardin suit
Thomas Pink shirt
Johnston & Murphy shoes
lousy pic quality by Kodak


----------



## Jovan

Probably because of the watch! Nice suit. You don't see 6x3 too much now.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Purple and green.


Good stuff!



Mr. Moo said:


> https://i48.tinypic.com/swr8mx.jpg


Dig the tie.



jayteecee said:


> https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af7/jayteecee1/100129.jpg?t=1264777308


Nice combo, esp. the lapelled waistcoat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## gnatty8

This is a great suit Holdfast, and the shirt and tie look terrific with this.


----------



## gnatty8

Went with patch pockets today.. Patch pockets and oranges/browns:






Shoes:


----------



## gnatty8

Casual stuff from last weekend:


----------



## mco543

Holdfast,

Is that tie Black and Gold or Black and Silver? It looks fantastic.


----------



## TMMKC

jayteecee said:


>


Very nice...especially like the pocket square. What's the make?


----------



## TMMKC

rgrossicone said:


> Onto the clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of a different shot of the fit:


Outstanding! I love that jacket.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Actually yesterday*

Lunch at La Grande Orange (the superbly redone old Santa Fe Station), Pasadena:

Wine dinner at Tiramisu, Sherman Oaks (not a location shot:icon_smile_wink::


----------



## Mendenhall2

Hello everyone. This is my first post, so any and all advice is welcome!

This is what I wore to university Thursday:

















And here's what I wore today:

















I like brown clothes. Maybe too much!


----------



## YoungClayB

Mendenhall2 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post, so any and all advice is welcome!


Hi Mendenhall. Welcome to the forum. I too am new here and started posting a few pics in this thread. One thing that you'll find is that the members here will be very honest (sometimes brutally honest) with you when you ask for feedback on your attire. The sole purpose of the feedback is to point out things that you might have never noticed yourself, but once its pointed out, you can make small adjustments that will big differences in your overall presentation.

With that said, I will offer my take on your attire...first, I love the colors; very smart pairing, but I think your shirt sleeves may be about an inch too long, and your collar is spread too far for that tie knot (a full or half Windsor might work better depending on the thickness of the tie). You should never see the part of the tie that goes around the collar - the knot should fill the space. You might try just loosening the knot a little bit to have it "fill out" the space a little more if you are married to that particular knot. I do love the dimple in your tie. In my opinion, this is a detail is is very often overlooked by 99% of men wearing ties. You vest seems a little "tubular"...it could probably be taken up on the sides a little bit to have a better contour to your body. Same comment for the jacket - looks like its right off the rack. You'd be amazed at what a good tailor can do with "off the rack" clothing.

What about your shoes?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Hi guys*

Some very good lookings last days, but very little time to give my opinion (well, and that's not important of course)

And here I am ready to diner out










Cheers

V


----------



## jayteecee

Holdfast said:


> Nice combo, esp. the lapelled waistcoat.


Thank you.



TMMKC said:


> Very nice...especially like the pocket square. What's the make?


Thanks. The pocket square is from Paul Fredrick.


----------



## mysharona

Today: the tie is actually navy blue, but looks a bit violet in the pics.


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


> With that said, I will offer my take on your attire...first, I love the colors; very smart pairing, but I think your shirt *sleeves may be about an inch too long, and your collar is spread too far for that tie knot *(a full or half Windsor might work better depending on the thickness of the tie). *You should never see the part of the tie that goes around the collar - the knot should fill the space*. You might try just loosening the knot a little bit to have it "fill out" the space a little more if you are married to that particular knot. I do love the dimple in your tie. In my opinion, this is a detail is is very often overlooked by 99% of men wearing ties. You vest seems a little "tubular"...it could probably be taken up on the sides a little bit to have a better contour to your body. Same comment for the jacket - looks like its right off the rack. You'd be amazed at what a good tailor can do with "off the rack" clothing.


The sleeves could be shorter, true. But the cuff is resting at the perfect spot, so with a jacket, it looks fine. 
I disagree with you regarding the tie. Sometimes, seeing a bit of the tie when a 4-in-hand is used with a spread collar is part of the point. The slightly askew tie knot is one of the fundamental principles of Italian sprezzatura, and the photo shared by Mendenhall, quite frankly, captures this perfectly. I actually applaud it. If the tie knot looked that way in the collar all day, our newbie did very well. Aside from the slightly "tubular" fit of the vest, the only thing I would take issue with is the wearing of tweed in Florida. I don't know if it's fitting... but then again, I don't know what it feels like there right now.


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> The sleeves could be shorter, true. But the cuff is resting at the perfect spot, so with a jacket, it looks fine.
> I disagree with you regarding the tie. Sometimes, seeing a bit of the tie when a 4-in-hand is used with a spread collar is part of the point. The slightly askew tie knot is one of the fundamental principles of Italian sprezzatura, and the photo shared by Mendenhall, quite frankly, captures this perfectly. I actually applaud it. If the tie knot looked that way in the collar all day, our newbie did very well. Aside from the slightly "tubular" fit of the vest, the only thing I would take issue with is the wearing of tweed in Florida. I don't know if it's fitting... but then again, I don't know what it feels like there right now.


Hi Paul, I think that we will have to agree to disagree on this subject. The following links support my view. I found nothing written to support the opposite view.

https://www.how-to-tie-a-tie-video.com/necktie-guide.html
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/tieknots/tieknots.tem
https://www.tie-a-tie.net/fourinhand.html

https://www.kinowear.com/blog/how-to-tie-a-tie-the-pursuit-of-the-perfect-knot/
https://www.execshirts.com/dress-shirt-collars.htm

Each and every one of these links specifically says that the "4 in hand" is best with narrow or button down collars and that the windsor and half windsor are better for spread collars.

Hope we are still friends. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> Today: the tie is actually navy blue, but looks a bit violet in the pics.


Very nice; I especially like the way your four in hand knot fills out your collar 

Seriously, looks good. Those shoes go great with the jeans. What kind of shirt is that? Looks sharp.


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


> Very nice; I especially like the way your four in hand knot fills out your collar
> 
> Seriously, looks good. Those shoes go great with the jeans. What kind of shirt is that? Looks sharp.


The shirt is from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


> Hi Paul, I think that we will have to agree to disagree on this subject. The following links support my view. I found nothing written to support the opposite view.
> 
> https://www.how-to-tie-a-tie-video.com/necktie-guide.html
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/tieknots/tieknots.tem
> https://www.tie-a-tie.net/fourinhand.html
> 
> https://www.kinowear.com/blog/how-to-tie-a-tie-the-pursuit-of-the-perfect-knot/
> https://www.execshirts.com/dress-shirt-collars.htm
> 
> Each and every one of these links specifically says that the "4 in hand" is best with narrow or button down collars and that the windsor and half windsor are better for spread collars.
> 
> Hope we are still friends. :icon_smile_big:


And none of your sources are Italian! With your biassed sources, of course you didn't find anything contrary (we are, by the way, still friends)!


----------



## CuffDaddy

YoungClayB said:


> Each and every one of these links specifically says that the "4 in hand" is best with narrow or button down collars and that the windsor and half windsor are better for spread collars.


Complete and utter nonsense. The four-in-hand works with every collar. The Duke of Windsor himself mocked the "windsor knot" as being "unhandsome." He wore f-i-h's with his (almost exclusively) English spread-collar shirts.

Here's a photo of him wearing what is clearly a F-I-H with a spread collar. The angle of the photo is from slightly above, and the neckband of the tie is barely visible - if it were from chest level, I have no doubt it would be more clearly seen.










Moreover, in the days of detachable collars, seeing part of the neck of the tie was practically inevitable - and literally unavoidable for non-folded collars, such as wing collars or imperial collars.

BTW, the vehemence of my post is not directed to you, but at the absurd sources of misinformation that have been foisted on you.


----------



## TMMKC

mysharona said:


> Today: the tie is actually navy blue, but looks a bit violet in the pics.


Great look, mysharona. Love the watch.


----------



## YoungClayB

Hi CuffDaddy. No offense taken. In the end, I think it just boils down to personal preference. You've got a great point about the angle of the camara also. Not only that, but if the knot in Mendenhall's original post were simply rotated frontwards slightly, I think that would make a big difference too. I didnt notice it at first, but the left portion of the knot is actually tucked under the left collar so with a slight adjustment, no band would be visible at all...so, taking the whole knots/collars debate off the table for a moment, in the end, I think it just boils down to the look that Mendenhall wants.

Ok, so, its a snow day and I am pretty much trapped inside with way too much time on my hands. So, here is what your "tubular" vest COULD look like once altered...but dont be offended if someone on campus walks up to you and thinks you are are PIMP!

Again, welcome to the forum. Oh, forgot to tell you that I also dig the hat. Still want to see the shoes though.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*It's possible . . .*

. . . that the tie could be tightened a bit and eliminate the visible portion of the neck loop. I really don't think that the DoW intentionally tied his ties specifically to show that, and I don't agree that it would have been visible in the picture presented at any viewing angle. Just my opinion, of course.

Although a bit slimmer vest might look - well - slimmer, maybe that is a comfortable fit for the OP. If he wears it under a coat, that factor in its fit becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Mendenhall2

It seems I've created a bit of controversy! :icon_smile: Actually, the reason I included the picture of the collar is that it seems to be shaped oddly. When I button the shirt, the left side in the picture is higher than the right. Unfortunately, I have several of the same shirt my dad gave me. I was going to ask if there is any way to hold the collar down. When I hold it down with my hand, the entire tie is hidden. I like the shirts because they're fitted, unlike my other white shirts.
Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## mysharona

The F-I-H can and should be worn with every collar. Young Clay... why did you not agree with me but then yield to the opinion of other posters?


----------



## mysharona

PS... Thank you CuffDaddy for the validation.


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> The F-I-H can and should be worn with every collar. Young Clay... why did you not agree with me but then yield to the opinion of other posters?


Well, CuffDaddy does have more posts. LOL

No, all joking aside, I still don't necessarily agree, but a couple of things made me concede:
1. When it comes to knots, I strongly prefer the triangular/symetrical knots. This is simply a personal preference so I admit that my own personal preferences make me biased and I realized that. 
2. When CuffDaddy posted the picture of the Duke, I thought to myself "wow that does look pretty good" so I tried to figure out why I was starting to doubt what I had felt strongly about not five minutes earlier. All I can figure is that the fih knot takes on a different persona when the rest of the ensemble is "stunningly perfect". Meaning an asymetrical, off-center knot with band showing can be pulled off when everything else is COMPLETELY in place; when everything else isn't in place, it just doesn't look right (to me)

I certainly do value your opinion as much as anyone elses on this forum; I hope you would never think otherwise.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
Cartier cufflinks
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Burberry cologne
Concord watch


----------



## JaredC

First time I'm posting in this thread... my weekday work attire would make some of you spit out your expensive Scotch, ruining your expensive shoes... :icon_smile_big:

Also, taking this picture helped me notice that my square was showing about twice as much as I intended it to. +1 for AAAC.


----------



## TRH

Judging from this angle, it looks as if the windsor knot is a tad too substantial for you, I'd consider a four-in-hand knot.


----------



## milanese

mysharona said:


> And none of your sources are Italian! With your biassed sources, of course you didn't find anything contrary (we are, by the way, still friends)!


I'm Italian, and I personally don't like little knots (with visibile tie around) with spread collars.
But I'm an atypical Italian, preferring english styles (but in summer I also wear linen or cotton suits).


----------



## 46L

I really like everything except the size of the tie knot.


----------



## CuffDaddy

YoungClayB said:


> 2. When CuffDaddy posted the picture of the Duke, I thought to myself "wow that does look pretty good" so I tried to figure out why I was starting to doubt what I had felt strongly about not five minutes earlier. All I can figure is that the fih knot takes on a different persona when the rest of the ensemble is "stunningly perfect". Meaning an asymetrical, off-center knot with band showing can be pulled off when everything else is COMPLETELY in place; when everything else isn't in place, it just doesn't look right (to me)


Well, part of it is that the DoW had his ties cut and lined to give a knot of decent heft with a FIH, and didn't need to resort to fancy knotwork to fill the space in his collar.


----------



## JaredC

I like big-ass knots in my ties. End of story. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

rgrossicone said:


> As a Southern Italian_, I take no offense, as I don't consider Northerners to be Italians. For Chrissakes, they don't even speak our language._ Of course, for centuries the monied North has always tried to keep our people in slums, or as serfs, farming their land as they absentee landlord, but anyone who knows and loves Italian-American culture knows that 99% of it is from the South.
> 
> Apologies if this is inappropriate, but the door was opened by the comment that PLNYC replied to...feel free to moderate as you wish guys.


Having studied some history, I'd say technically you are correct.

*The upper Northern Italians basically descent from Keltic (and some minor Germanic) tribes, especially in Lombardy. Northerners are not the original Italic and Greek speakers of Indo-European languages *and ofcourse are not from the Mediterannean race/type of the original Italics.
Even though the North is heavily mixed. Ofcourse Romans and Greek tribes invaded it at one point driving the Keltics more to the North but we cannot forget the barbaric Germanic invasions which led to the collapse of the mighty Rome.
The South of Italy still remains to have a Mediterannean majority in peoples and original dialects and are in fact the closest to the original Italics. There you go.


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> The sleeves could be shorter, true. But the cuff is resting at the perfect spot, so with a jacket, it looks fine.
> I disagree with you regarding the tie. Sometimes, seeing a bit of the tie when a 4-in-hand is used with a spread collar is part of the point. The slightly askew tie knot is one of the fundamental principles of Italian sprezzatura, and the photo shared by Mendenhall, quite frankly, captures this perfectly. I actually applaud it. If the tie knot looked that way in the collar all day, our newbie did very well. Aside from the slightly "tubular" fit of the vest, the only thing I would take issue with is the wearing of tweed in Florida. I don't know if it's fitting... but then again, I don't know what it feels like there right now.


Spent some time paging through your blog today Sharona, well done. You can tell you are having fun with it, which makes it all the more authentic IMO.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
Armani socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## jayteecee

dchandler2 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## YoungClayB

jayteecee said:


> Nice.


+1...very nice. Are those pants blue or purple?


----------



## A.L.Z.

[/URL]


----------



## AlanC

Ugh, camera setting was screwed up on this. Ah well.




























Hickey Freeman suit, vintage (2 button sack with hacking pockets and side vents)
BB OCBD (watch caught the cuff on the left side)
Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage tie, 2.5"
Trafalgar LE braces
Venanzi wool-silk pocket square
Edward Green for Neiman Marcus semi-brogues


----------



## upr_crust

*Something to start the week, perhaps . . . .*

. . . new tie, old shirt and shoes.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Blueboy1938 said:


> Lunch at La Grande Orange (the superbly redone old Santa Fe Station), Pasadena:


Ascots are perfect for lunch appointments!!


----------



## gnatty8

AlanC said:


> Ugh, camera setting was screwed up on this. Ah well.


Like this Alan, especially the tie.. That's a great roll to that collar as well.. Stay warm.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Ascots are perfect for lunch appointments!!


Jacket looks like it might be too long, could stand to be a few inches shorter if the fingertips are any indication.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

I'm a Casual today:

"Never Ever - Clerkenwell" - dark blue tennis shirt, with QPR & "Never Ever" logos
"Batistini" - dark red, lightweight, V neck, cotton jumper 
"JP" - black jeans
"Adidas SL 72" - black leather trainers, green & yellow sole sides - Rasta,African look. 
"Att" - green full length fishtail parka.


----------



## jayteecee

Darn cold outside DC this morning...


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Now a little too much cuff!


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

upr_crust said:


> . . . new tie, old shirt and shoes.


Now that is a lovely tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you for the compliment . . . .*

. . . and I thank Bergdorf Goodman for marking it down as low as they did, to make it semi-affordable.



TheGuyIsBack said:


> Now that is a lovely tie.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

upr_crust said:


> . . . and I thank Bergdorf Goodman for marking it down as low as they did, to make it semi-affordable.


Nice. Who's the maker if I may ask.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Digging this a lot.

The snow was back this morning. Thankfully only briefly before melting away later...


----------



## Jovan

JaredC said:


> I like big-ass knots in my ties. End of story. :icon_smile_wink:


I'm afraid it's far from the end! :icon_smile_big:

You appear to be slender, like I am. With all due respect, I've seen many slim guys use full Windsor knots and it rarely looks good. It looks out of proportion compared to your neck and takes attention away from the most important thing: Your face! Try a half-Windsor, at least.


----------



## milanese

Heavy grey pinstriped flanel DB bespoke suite, made by Vinci Uomo.
Excuse me for the pleates, but I could shoot this photos only after a very hard working day.

Details:

Internal fabric label.



Pointed soft Oxford shirt with standard Italian collar.
Trussardi twill silk tie with metal effect. Half windsor knot.



Italian wingtip Blucher (grain black calf + black suede) with mini strap buckle.


----------



## upr_crust

*Since you asked . . .*

. . . the tie is Charvet - the third tie of that brand that I've snatched at half-price or below from BG this season.



TheGuyIsBack said:


> Nice. Who's the maker if I may ask.


----------



## twe_Ed

*Saturday's shopping outfit*

I know jeans are often in the minority here but I can't find slacks or trousers I really like yet. Investigating some options but for the moment its denim for me. Comments appreciated but please bear in mind I'm quite new to this and have a fragile ego :icon_smile_wink:










OOOPS, forgot to change the belt to brown to match shoes. D'OH!










Must also work on my expression and posture. A bit hard when you have to pop the camera then run round to get in the picture 



































Jeans - Supermarket own brand
Shirt - Supermarket own brand 
Cardigan - Primarni (a joke to the other Brits on here)
Jacket - Angelo Litrico (a charity shop find, a bargain at £7.50 (approx $12.00))
Tie - William Hunt of Saville Row
Cufflinks - William Hunt of Saville Row
Hank - M & S Cotton Handkerchief
Socks - Pringle
Shoes - PSL


----------



## TheGuyIsBack

milanese said:


> Heavy grey pinstriped flanel DB bespoke suite, made by Vinci Uomo.
> Excuse me for the pleates, but I could shoot this photos only after a very hard working day.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Internal fabric label.
> 
> Pointed soft Oxford shirt with standard Italian collar.
> Trussardi twill silk tie with metal effect. Half windsor knot.
> 
> Italian wingtip Blucher (grain black calf + black suede) with mini strap buckle.


Looking good.
How is the quality of Trussardi ties? I have found a source where they can be purchased for a very sharp prize.
Your dog resembles the fox in that logo, lol.


----------



## rgrossicone

Forgot the camera at work friday...so two days surrounding the weekend...not crazy about either, but lots of stress at work as we are being reviewed tomorrow and Wednesday so my attire wasn't first and foremost...


----------



## trappperg

Jovan said:


> I'm afraid it's far from the end! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> You appear to be slender, like I am. With all due respect, I've seen many slim guys use full Windsor knots and it rarely looks good. It looks out of proportion compared to your neck and takes attention away from the most important thing: Your face! Try a half-Windsor, at least.


I tend to agree. Ideally, everything should be in proportion. I'm not a fan of big, fluffed up pocket silks for the same reason.


----------



## mco543

Cashmere Jones New York suit in grey glen-plaid with a orangish/brownish/tannish subtle windowpane
Calvin Klein shirt light blue with white and royal blue stripes
Etro navy blue knit tie
Banana Republic square navy blue with silver and white trim
Joseph Abboud black/burgundy shoes


----------



## pichao

*nice colours*



jayteecee said:


> Darn cold outside DC this morning...


A very nice outfit. Nice pattern and color of your jacket, and the pocket square makes a nice contrast. Is your jacket tailor made or OTR?


----------



## pichao

*Nice coat*



Holdfast said:


> Digging this a lot.
> 
> The snow was back this morning. Thankfully only briefly before melting away later...


I really like your coat!

Where can i buy a similar one?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
KL jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jayteecee

pichao said:


> A very nice outfit. Nice pattern and color of your jacket, and the pocket square makes a nice contrast. Is your jacket tailor made or OTR?


Thanks. The jacket is indeed OTR - a Hart Schaffner Marx 1887 Classics.


----------



## gnatty8

A little thaw today, and now more freezing overnight.. I actually really do love winter:







Shoes:


----------



## upr_crust

*Consider your tie for today . . .*

. . . "mutually dug" (I like yours too!).



Holdfast said:


> Digging this a lot.


----------



## ItalianGent

rgrossicone said:


> Forgot the camera at work friday...so two days surrounding the weekend...not crazy about either, but lots of stress at work as we are being reviewed tomorrow and Wednesday so my attire wasn't first and foremost...


*Love* the ascot. Wear them more often.


----------



## JaredC

Jovan said:


> I'm afraid it's far from the end! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> You appear to be slender, like I am. With all due respect, I've seen many slim guys use full Windsor knots and it rarely looks good. It looks out of proportion compared to your neck and takes attention away from the most important thing: Your face! Try a half-Windsor, at least.


Ha! The tie-knot war will never end! :devil:

I'm actually in agreement with you in this case - the tie in question is extremely heavy/thick, making the Windsor knot look like a grapefruit. Unfortunately, I've never learned to tie a half-Windsor or FIH I can be happy with. I'll have to learn.


----------



## stcolumba

46L said:


> I really like everything except the size of the tie knot.


Thanks for the comment.

RE: size of the tie knot Perhaps it is the angle of the picture. When viewing straight on, the knot does not appear to be too big.


----------



## Diggy18

upr_crust said:


>


Upper, I love the way the shirt cufflinks, tie, and dark suit all go together. I think it looks fantastic. Plus the tab collar really works well with the overall look, too.



rgrossicone said:


>


Rgrossicone, I'm liking your palette. For example, the two jackets you've got up there ^. You've often got jackets with muted colors. Not to say they're not colorful, they're just a *little bit* gritty in a way. I like it. (It reminds of an older detective / sitcom from the late 70s, too, strangely. But I think that's got more to do with the fact you're in NY. The show's name was "Barney" or something and the setting was confined to the precinct office, which was in NY.)


----------



## Cruiser

Diggy18 said:


> It reminds of an older detective / sitcom from the late 70s, too, strangely. But I think that's got more to do with the fact you're in NY. The show's name was "Barney" or something and the setting was confined to the precinct office, which was in NY.)


Would you be referring to _Barney Miller?_ One of the cable stations is showing reruns every afternoon.










Cruiser


----------



## Dandy

rgrossicone said:


> Forgot the camera at work friday...so two days surrounding the weekend...not crazy about either, but lots of stress at work as we are being reviewed tomorrow and Wednesday so my attire wasn't first and foremost...


beautiful layering!


----------



## milanese

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Looking good.
> How is the quality of Trussardi ties? I have found a source where they can be purchased for a very sharp prize.
> Your dog resembles the fox in that logo, lol.


Haha, my dog is nice, and would always enter in photos... 

Trussardi ties are very fine, especially in fabric. Design is both traditional and fashion, to fit men with different tastes.
PS: my two Trussardi's were a gift.


----------



## rgrossicone

Diggy18 said:


> Rgrossicone, I'm liking your palette. For example, the two jackets you've got up there ^. You've often got jackets with muted colors. Not to say they're not colorful, they're just a *little bit* gritty in a way. I like it. (It reminds of an older detective / sitcom from the late 70s, too, strangely. But I think that's got more to do with the fact you're in NY. The show's name was "Barney" or something and the setting was confined to the precinct office, which was in NY.)


Thanks. I remember Barney Miller...used to watch it with my grandfather when I was a boy. I remember the end of the opening theme where they would show a view of the Twin Towers from NY Harbor, and I remember thinkning that Barney Miller's office was under the water there, and how he must have lived there too, like a mermaid detective. What can I say, I was a weird kid. Anyway, the detective theme works nicely for my day today...you'll love the pics, may post separate from WAYWT.



ItalianGent said:


> *Love* the ascot. Wear them more often.


Thanks. Wanted to start cheap, got that one at Syms for $10. Wanted to make sure I liked it. It is a bit dandified, but I do like it!



Dandy said:


> beautiful layering!


Thank you Dandy! It was sooooo cold Friday!


----------



## upr_crust

*Having a non-Brooks Brothers day . . .*

. . . for once, nothing I'm wearing today comes from BB - alert the media . . .


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> Would you be referring to _Barney Miller?_ One of the cable stations is showing reruns every afternoon.
> 
> Cruiser


One of my dad's all time favorite shows, along with Newhart


----------



## Hanzo




----------



## jayteecee

It may be hard to tell from the photo but the shirt has a thin brown stripe...


----------



## Srynerson

Hanzo said:


>


I really like the pants! Is that picture a reasonably accurate portrayal of their color?


----------



## Hanzo

I'd say they're a bit darker than they look like in that picture, more of a brown color. I got them at JAB and really like them. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hanzo said:


>


Is that an overcoat with a tie and no jacket?? :crazy:


----------



## Hanzo

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is that an overcoat with a tie and no jacket?? :crazy:


Its a car coat, but in essence, yes.


----------



## InlandIsland

Details on this jacket? I really like the pattern.


----------



## LilacCords

upr_crust said:


> . . . for once, nothing I'm wearing today comes from BB - alert the media . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sharp upr - one of my favourites of yours. Overcoat/Tie/Cufflinks & shoes in particular look great. Might suggest the braces are a little too OTT for the rest of the outfit mind you.


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Ralph Lauren suit
Thomas Pink shirt (not all my shirts are from Pink)
Photo quality still sucks. I think after today I'm going to refrain from posting until I find a better cam.


----------



## upr_crust

*I am not in disagreement with your observation . . .*

. . . but the pair of braces that would have been a darker shade of blue, and a quieter pattern are braces from Brooks, which would have put paid to my "anti-Brooks" modus operandi for today. As it is, the braces do not show under the waistcoat, so maybe I'll pass in the crowd with a push . . .

The tie, FYI, is vintage Hermes, from the collection of my late husband, whereas the cufflinks are new, from the Met Museum - their first wearing.



LilacCords said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . for once, nothing I'm wearing today comes from BB - alert the media . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sharp upr - one of my favourites of yours. Overcoat/Tie/Cufflinks & shoes in particular look great. Might suggest the braces are a little too OTT for the rest of the outfit mind you.
Click to expand...


----------



## milanese

Midnight blue bird's eyed three pieces suit (5 buttons waistcoat, 2 buttons jacket). Tailor made by Vinci. Linen hankie.

Details:


White shirt half-bespoke made by Camiceria Andrum. Semi-spread collar.
Andrew's Ties tie. Half windsor knot.


Internal fabric label.


Fabi wingtip bals with plain toe.


----------



## teekayvee

InlandIsland said:


> Details on this jacket? I really like the pattern.


What a coincidence - I wore exactly the same kind of tie (in my case a RL Purple LabeL) yesterday, in the same colour, and got two comments - one that it was fuddy-duddy (fine by me) and one that nobody wore these ties anymore unless they were trying to make a statement (whatever that means). I meant to post a picture last night but didn't manage to get the colour right using the flash. I wore it with a heavy-weight Harris Tweed, navy cords and a pale blue striped shirt. Any thoughts? Any stupid comments *you* got from coworkers?

I like your jacket but am less wild about the contrast collar.


----------



## Jovan

Not his outfit -- he was trying to quote a picture from rgrossicone here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1051126&postcount=15801


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Forgot the camera at work friday...so two days surrounding the weekend...not crazy about either, but lots of stress at work as we are being reviewed tomorrow and Wednesday so my attire wasn't first and foremost...


These are two great looks, and I think your glasses in the second pic are pretty cool too. I do think that the first look would be better without the zipper-sweater. The ascot is enough extra interest up there.



pichao said:


> I really like your coat!
> 
> Where can i buy a similar one?


Thanks - it's RLPL for a few years ago. Maybe eBay?



gnatty8 said:


> A little thaw today, and now more freezing overnight.. I actually really do love winter...


Great choice of colours.



upr_crust said:


> . . . for once, nothing I'm wearing today comes from BB - alert the media . . .


Looking very sharp here.



Hanzo said:


> https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47...2LdqzcMQe3nwM/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=1/rx=550/ry=400/


It's tricky to find nice patterned trousers. These seem pretty nice; source?


----------



## Hanzo

Holdfast said:


> It's tricky to find nice patterned trousers. These seem pretty nice; source?


Thank you Holdfast, they are JAB. I'm not positive, but I believe the Executive line. Of course, they were on sale, but regular price was listed as $165 I believe. They were 1/2 off plus a $20 gift card at the time, so I didn't really focus on which line they were, just liked the look of them.


----------



## InlandIsland

Jovan said:


> Not his outfit -- he was trying to quote a picture from rgrossicone here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1051126&postcount=15801


Correct - sorry for my ineptitude in using the quote function.


----------



## twe_Ed

[/quote]

Loving that tie and those links.


----------



## mysharona

TMMKC said:


> Great look, mysharona. Love the watch.


Thank you much!


milanese said:


> I'm Italian, and I personally don't like little knots (with visibile tie around) with spread collars.
> But I'm an atypical Italian, preferring english styles (but in summer I also wear linen or cotton suits).


I'm not a fan of little knots either, but I like hefty ties that make a four-in-hand more substantial.


gnatty8 said:


> Spent some time paging through your blog today Sharona, well done. You can tell you are having fun with it, which makes it all the more authentic IMO.


Thanks a lot! I do have fun with it, and appreciate your opinion very much.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

You and pinstripes werre made for each other! I really like this.



upr_crust said:


> . . . for once, nothing I'm wearing today comes from BB - alert the media . . .


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Looking good!*

Please...don't refrain from posting!!! But go ahead and get the better camera, because if this picture sucks, then I can't wait to see what your pics will look like with a new cam!!! :icon_smile:



trappperg said:


> Ralph Lauren suit
> Thomas Pink shirt (not all my shirts are from Pink)
> Photo quality still sucks. I think after today I'm going to refrain from posting until I find a better cam.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
gentryportofino polo
Nudie jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
Kiton cologne
Omega watch


----------



## milanese

mysharona said:


>


Wide lapels=love!!!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Really?!*



twe_Ed said:


> I know jeans are often in the minority here but I can't find slacks or trousers I really like yet. Investigating some options but for the moment its denim for me. Comments appreciated but please bear in mind I'm quite new to this and have a fragile ego :icon_smile_wink:


In Bristol? Can't find anything you like? Are you _really_ trying?:icon_smile_wink:

Clifton's made to measure surely could put something together you would find adequate.

Granted, there seems to be a dearth of menswear establishments in Bristol, at least from a web search, but you're - what? - an hour or so by train to London, arguably the capital of menswear in the world. Surely you could find _some_thing there, if only in a department store.

As it is, you are letting your fairly good instinct for combinations be undermined by your underpinnings. It's not that denim shouldn't be worn. It's that you don't couple it with a coat and vest, tie and pocket square. Well, you do, I guess, but that's kind of tragic in a way. So much potential being held back by such an easily rectifiable element. Just give it a go, eh?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*A doubtful and a deft*



jayteecee said:


> Darn cold outside DC this morning...


I'm just not too crazy about a crew neck over a tie - better a V-neck, IMO. The crew looks strange to me - like an afterthought when you realized it would be colder than you originally figured

What a smashing top coat! Looks sculpted:aportnoy:


----------



## mysharona

milanese said:


> Wide lapels=love!!!


Thank you. I like them too. I wish they had a higher gorge, but oh well.


----------



## jayteecee

Blueboy1938 said:


> I'm just not too crazy about a crew neck over a tie - better a V-neck, IMO. The crew looks strange to me - like an afterthought when you realized it would be colder than you originally figured


I hear you, and you are correct. Last time I try that combination...


----------



## rgrossicone

InlandIsland said:


> Details on this jacket? I really like the pattern.


Thank you. Its Dreis Van Noten from Filenes.



teekayvee said:


> What a coincidence - I wore exactly the same kind of tie (in my case a RL Purple LabeL) yesterday, in the same colour, and got two comments - one that it was fuddy-duddy (fine by me) and one that nobody wore these ties anymore unless they were trying to make a statement (whatever that means). I meant to post a picture last night but didn't manage to get the colour right using the flash. I wore it with a heavy-weight Harris Tweed, navy cords and a pale blue striped shirt. Any thoughts? Any stupid comments *you* got from coworkers?
> 
> I like your jacket but am less wild about the contrast collar.


Thats hilarious, as I actually did get a comment. From a less sartorially aware male colleague, "I like the end of your tie cut off." LOL. Other than that, my colleagues, and kids, are used to me...



Holdfast said:


> These are two great looks, and I think your glasses in the second pic are pretty cool too. I do think that the first look would be better without the zipper-sweater. The ascot is enough extra interest up there.


Thanks Hold...I agree, it even felt to bulky, too much, as it looks. I was just soooo cold... no excuses though!

Today:
My own "Body" exhibit today...the kids analyzed primary source documents, combined them with oral histories and prior knowledge from text to figure out what happened to put the dead guy in the back of my classroom.


----------



## LilacCords

[/quote]

*What a great idea. You're Kids in class must love having you as a teacher Robert - Loving the tie btw. Beagles to match your own dog right? I've got a cocker spaniel and have a Jacket lined with Spaniels - it's good for a bit of fun.*


----------



## twe_Ed

Blueboy1938 said:


> In Bristol? Can't find anything you like? Are you _really_ trying?:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Clifton's made to measure surely could put something together you would find adequate.
> 
> Granted, there seems to be a dearth of menswear establishments in Bristol, at least from a web search, but you're - what? - an hour or so by train to London, arguably the capital of menswear in the world. Surely you could find _some_thing there, if only in a department store.
> 
> As it is, you are letting your fairly good instinct for combinations be undermined by your underpinnings. It's not that denim shouldn't be worn. It's that you don't couple it with a coat and vest, tie and pocket square. Well, you do, I guess, but that's kind of tragic in a way. So much potential being held back by such an easily rectifiable element. Just give it a go, eh?


Ah Blueboy, I wondered if you might be 1st to comment - I get the feeling you don't really like denim in outfits much :icon_smile_wink:.

In truth there is plenty I like in Bristol but am financially recovering from our wedding and honeymoon month in Australia so am hampered by a restricted cash flow at present. I am friendly with the chaps in Clifton Suits and intend on visiting them as often as finances allow.

I am looking into some nice corduroy trousers but am hampered with a 'husky' figure and a youth spent cycling has encumbered me with larger than average thighs and I can't find much in the trouser department to my liking that isn't blousy/pouchy/baggy and that is specifically something I'm moving away from, hence the regular/slim fit jeans. Once I'm back in the bank managers good books, maybe I'll get Cyril and the boys to knock me up some bespoke numbers.

In terms of the denim 'thing', I happen to like it and it's not exactly unusal to see jeans on here is it. Lilaccords and rgRossicone both post great combos including denim and sometimes ties, pocketsquare, vests and other accroutements.

On another point, I am the only person in my circle of friends who even attempts 'smart' clothing on a regular basis and until the 'Oh, you look smart' comments everytime I see them start to drop off then I'm not ready to brave plus fours/tartan strides/flannel slacks etc. so it's jeans all the way for me. Plus it makes my Mum happy and that's enough validation for me, if for no-one else.

As stated in my post I have a fairly fragile ego but nowhere near enough to be put off doing my 'tragic' thing by comments such as these. I for one will be continuing in the same vein for a while. :aportnoy:


----------



## deandbn

Well fitting clothes and fine colour scheme Sir!


----------



## stcolumba

upr_crust said:


> .


This is one of the finest posts you have shared. Very nice!


----------



## rgrossicone

LilacCords said:


> *What a great idea. You're Kids in class must love having you as a teacher Robert - Loving the tie btw. Beagles to match your own dog right? I've got a cocker spaniel and have a Jacket lined with Spaniels - it's good for a bit of fun.*


Thanks LC...I'd like to think they enjoy my class. Yup, my beagle's Lucrezia, Lulu for short...won the tie on eBay last week, Burlington Knot by JPress...prob paid too much for it, but been looking for a GOOD beagle tie for ages. What a great lining...I have to try that on a future endeavor with my tailor!

Were you as psyched as I was to see these at the BB Outlet? They had some sweet 4" cash/silk and madder ties at Jersey Gardens when i last went.


----------



## upr_crust

*How can I top yesterday's post? Don't think I can . . .*

. . . so here's a return to "lesser" dressing (less excruciatingly formal, certainly).


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, St. Columba . . .*

. . . I have very much enjoyed your latest posts as well.



stcolumba said:


> This is one of the finest posts you have shared. Very nice!


----------



## Mark Ligett

*The ascot looks great! A nice look for you!!!*

:icon_smile: 


rgrossicone said:


> Forgot the camera at work friday...so two days surrounding the weekend...not crazy about either, but lots of stress at work as we are being reviewed tomorrow and Wednesday so my attire wasn't first and foremost...


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Love this ensemble!*

That jacket is great...and love that pocket square with it.



jayteecee said:


> It may be hard to tell from the photo but the shirt has a thin brown stripe...


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Pretty amazing outfit!*

From the fedora to the socks...I love this look!



dchandler2 said:


>


----------



## jayteecee

Mark Ligett said:


> That jacket is great...and love that pocket square with it.


Thanks, Mark. Here is today's attempt.


----------



## YoungClayB

Been working from home a lot lately, so this is the first things I've worn in about a week thats been worth posting. (although, I was very tempted to post a picture of what I wore for the remainder of the day on Saturday after sledding with my son all morning....long johns tucked into black socks with a yellow pull-over and no under shirt :icon_smile_big


----------



## LilacCords

*Another great combination Upr - Nice vintage Hermes tie again I notice:icon_smile_wink:*


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

OK, I know I said I wasn't going to post anymore until I got a better cam but I was particularly happy with the way today's ensemble turned out.
BB Suit
Yet another Pink shirt


----------



## WouldaShoulda

trappperg said:


> OK, I know I said I wasn't going to post anymore until I got a better cam but I was particularly happy with the way today's ensemble turned out.
> BB Suit
> Yet another Pink shirt


Is the 3pc just for winter or all year??

It's a good look, I just thought you might mix it up a little!!


----------



## A.L.Z.

Well, she did yesterday. 

Something doesn't work altogether, does it? Any advice? Feel free to criticize, correct, advise, condemn, suggest...


----------



## upr_crust

*Of the many things that my late husband left behind . . .*

. . . few are as attractive as his cache of vintage Hermes and Ferragamo ties - today's was one of his favourites.

Very eagle-eyed of you to note the manufacturer, Lilac :icon_smile:.



LilacCords said:


> *Another great combination Upr - Nice vintage Hermes tie again I notice:icon_smile_wink:*


----------



## YoungClayB

A.L.Z. said:


> Well, she did yesterday.
> 
> Something doesn't work altogether, does it? Any advice? Feel free to criticize, correct, advise, condemn, suggest...


I normally always like brown shoes better than black, but I honestly think that some black cap toes might be more appropriate with this more formal ensemble.

I do like the shoes, just not with that outfit. Are they you house shoes or something? No scuffs on the soles


----------



## mysharona

Today, pairing a Glen Plaid weave button down from BB with a Black Watch tie... I found this to be an interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> Today, pairing a Glen Plaid weave button down from BB with a Black Watch tie... I found this to be an interesting juxtaposition.


Good look!


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> What a smashing top coat! Looks sculpted:aportnoy:


Thanks!



rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Hold...I agree, it even felt to bulky, too much, as it looks. I was just soooo cold... no excuses though!


I don't know about that; the cold is a pretty good excuse.

I bet I can guess the biggest nitpick on today's outfit (yes, I know this statement opens me up to reading a veritable litany of complaints!)


----------



## trappperg

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is the 3pc just for winter or all year??
> 
> It's a good look, I just thought you might mix it up a little!!


I like waistcoats and don't feel right without one. I do have some two-piece suits but will usually wear them with a coordinating waistcoat. Rarely will I wear a suit without a waistcoat but almost always regret it.


----------



## Trip English

mysharona said:


> Today, pairing a Glen Plaid weave button down from BB with a Black Watch tie... I found this to be an interesting juxtaposition.


Some info on the jacket? I'm having a hard time finding a navy blazer with that fit.


----------



## boatshoe

A.L.Z. said:


> Well, she did yesterday.
> 
> Something doesn't work altogether, does it? Any advice? Feel free to criticize, correct, advise, condemn, suggest...


Sleeves are too long. Pants are also too long, but not as egregiously as the sleeves.


----------



## stcolumba

The color choice and pattern of this tie for this suit and shirt is a stroke of genius. What a gift you have for coordinating colors and patterns.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

The pictures seem fine to me - and so does the ensemble. A bit more colour in either the square or tie would have been nice though imo.



trappperg said:


> OK, I know I said I wasn't going to post anymore until I got a better cam but I was particularly happy with the way today's ensemble turned out.
> BB Suit
> Yet another Pink shirt


----------



## The Sartorial Executive

twe_Ed said:


> I know jeans are often in the minority here but I can't find slacks or trousers I really like yet.


Roy Duffy https://www.royduffytailoring.co.uk/ is not too far from you. Also for OTR you could get to Cirencester and Pakeman, Catto and Carter https://www.pakeman.co.uk.

For shirts perhaps see my sig :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
Malo pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mysharona

Trip English said:


> Some info on the jacket? I'm having a hard time finding a navy blazer with that fit.


I absolutely love this jacket. It is a fine worsted wool, made by Palm Beach. And... judging by this label in the inside jacket pocket, is probably very different from any of Palm Beach's current offerings. I loved the patch pockets and the lapels, so I snatched it up when I saw it at a vintage store. The fit I must credit to my tailor, who doesn't simply perform alterations, but is a custom tailor as well. Thanks for the interest! The closest in fit I've seen to this blazer that is currently made is offered by the old trusty Ralph Lauren.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## rgrossicone

Mark Ligett said:


> :icon_smile:


Cheers Mark...thanks for the message!


----------



## Dandy

that is fabulous rgrossicone!!


----------



## LilacCords

*My favourite suit of yours HF - loving the tie.*


----------



## LilacCords

[









*Hi, first comment on your posts from me. Re. the wearing of 3pc suits, I think you've got a look which is smart and you're comfortable with so you're right to stick with it. I think this outfit however suffers because the tie and PS are too similar. A solid white Hankerchief might have lifted the entire outfit.*


----------



## twe_Ed

I bet I can guess the biggest nitpick on today's outfit (yes, I know this statement opens me up to reading a veritable litany of complaints!)

[/quote]

It may be my ignorance on the finer things in life, but I have no nitpicks, to me this is simply stupendous. I'm a bit lost for words in my love of that suit!


----------



## twe_Ed

The Sartorial Executive said:


> Roy Duffy https://www.royduffytailoring.co.uk/ is not too far from you. Also for OTR you could get to Cirencester and Pakeman, Catto and Carter https://www.pakeman.co.uk.
> 
> For shirts perhaps see my sig :icon_smile:


As much as I'd love to make use of your site,it's currently a bit rich for my blood, but one day......one day!!

Thanks for the recommendations too, there are a couple of places in Bristol that I will be making more use of in future and I might well venture further afield also.


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

Not sure why the unintentional sepia tone on the first pic...anyway i quite like it :icon_smile_big: 2nd pic gives the real colours. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Zingari

Lilac Cords - you've just reminded me that I must order the cloth from Guy at Dashing Tweeds having recieved the swatch before Christmas!

BTW the Tweed Cycle Run date has been confirmed - 10 April


----------



## upr_crust

*Three-piece suits must be on the menu of late . . .*

. . . between myself, holdfast, trapperg, and lilaccords.

Well, not to stop what seems an unstoppable trend . . .


----------



## Trip English

mysharona said:


> I absolutely love this jacket. It is a fine worsted wool, made by Palm Beach. And... judging by this label in the inside jacket pocket, is probably very different from any of Palm Beach's current offerings. I loved the patch pockets and the lapels, so I snatched it up when I saw it at a vintage store. The fit I must credit to my tailor, who doesn't simply perform alterations, but is a custom tailor as well. Thanks for the interest! The closest in fit I've seen to this blazer that is currently made is offered by the old trusty Ralph Lauren.


Thanks for the info. It's funny, but I assumed it was Ralph Lauren and was waiting for confirmation! I guess I was close enough.


----------



## nick.mccann

The gusts of wind were quite strong, messing up my hair. I do need a haircut though.


----------



## riyadh552

Shoes:

[/quote]

Love those shoes! Details please.


----------



## riyadh552

[/quote]

I really like those brown bluchers. Details please if you don't mind.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## twe_Ed

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Not sure why the unintentional sepia tone on the first pic...anyway i quite like it :icon_smile_big: 2nd pic gives the real colours. Enjoy your day.


Looks good in Sepia, looks out of this world in the correct tone!!

Jealous, moi? Une peu


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


Seriously impressive stuff.



jayteecee said:


> https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af7/jayteecee1/100204.jpg?t=1265299984


Nice suit.


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*



LilacCords said:


> *Hi, first comment on your posts from me. Re. the wearing of 3pc suits, I think you've got a look which is smart and you're comfortable with so you're right to stick with it. I think this outfit however suffers because the tie and PS are too similar. A solid white Hankerchief might have lifted the entire outfit.*


I do agree with you and I'm not a fan of matching tie and hanky. They were of similar color but the tie had a pattern and sheen to it that was not apparent in the photo. That said, getting the hanky to coordinate is the biggest problem that I have. Here's today's offering. I first tried a dark blue hanky with paisley pattern before settling on this off-white one. Now that I see the photo, I'm thinking something in light brown would have worked better (and I have just the one in my drawer). Maybe I should photograph myself before finishing dressing every day!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Maybe . . .*



LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Not sure why the unintentional sepia tone on the first pic...anyway i quite like it :icon_smile_big: 2nd pic gives the real colours. Enjoy your day.


. . . the first was natural light effect. Sometimes it gets rendered that way. The second appears to have been taken with a flash, no? If you have the flash set on auto, it won't fire if the sensor perceives enough light, so you need to set the flash on if you want it in a well-lighted area.

Actually, I really like the sepia effect, both for the faux "vintage" look and also for the color muting. The white check in the flash version just looks a little too - well - flashy, IMO.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
RLP scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Grenson balmorals
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## gnatty8

riyadh552 said:


> Love those shoes! Details please.


Glad you like them. They are Vass austerity brogues.


----------



## pahhhoul

*what you wore today....*



rgrossicone said:


> /QUOTE]
> Fantastic outfit sir!
> 
> May I ask the brand of that jacket as well as what type of fold you did on the pocket scarf.
> 
> thanks,
> Paul


----------



## Jovan

I think you mean pocket square! Looks like he nonchalantly folded it and then stuffed it in.


----------



## Dandy

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Not sure why the unintentional sepia tone on the first pic...anyway i quite like it :icon_smile_big: 2nd pic gives the real colours. Enjoy your day.


that looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*A full week of "vested interest" . . .*

. . . the fifth and final three-piece suit of the week.

For your potential entertainment, then . . .


----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


>


That's a beautiful square, right there.


----------



## trappperg

upr_crust said:


> . . . the fifth and final three-piece suit of the week.
> 
> For your potential entertainment, then . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashing! Love the pocket square!


----------



## upr_crust

*Glad that you like the pocket square . . .*

. . . it was a major investment - $7.97 plus tax at my local discounter, Century21.

It's a Robert Talbott - C21 has a selection of squares from Robert Talbott periodically, at absurdly attractive prices. (The Ralph Lauren squares always are more money - $19.97, normally.)



trappperg said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the fifth and final three-piece suit of the week.
> 
> For your potential entertainment, then . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashing! Love the pocket square!
Click to expand...


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Another lousy pic from my cam. Maybe I should invest in a klieg light or something. And I swear the shirt sleeves are longer then they show! Too bad they didn't show because I'm wearing a cool pair of cufflinks- hand painted sixpence coin.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
LP jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
AE balmorals
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## pichao

*elegant and casual*

Both elegant and casual. Always a good combination.


----------



## david432598

Holdfast said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> <3 the colors


----------



## GWAlex




----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


> . . . it was a major investment - $7.97 plus tax at my local discounter, Century21.
> 
> It's a Robert Talbott - C21 has a selection of squares from Robert Talbott periodically, at absurdly attractive prices. (The Ralph Lauren squares always are more money - $19.97, normally.)


Now there's something I'd like to have nearby a decent discounter. Not very common over here, certainly not in Bristol as far as I'm aware. Best we get is TK Maxx and I've had a couple of lucky finds there, but you need to be quick!


----------



## keeper

trappperg said:


> Another lousy pic from my cam. Maybe I should invest in a klieg light or something. And I swear the shirt sleeves are longer then they show! Too bad they didn't show because I'm wearing a cool pair of cufflinks- hand painted sixpence coin.


Do you mind me asking please where you got those cufflinks?

Best Wishes
David


----------



## trappperg

keeper said:


> Do you mind me asking please where you got those cufflinks?
> 
> Best Wishes
> David


I got them at cufflinks.com.
They actually have several different styles of hand painted coins. I got the buffalo nickels, too.


----------



## oroy38

Wore this last night on a double date. You'll have to click the pics to get the full size picture unfortunately. I'm not sure how to post the full size images from my ImageShack account.

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/dscn0990g.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/dscn0990g.jpg/
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/dscn0997.jpg/
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/dscn0999v.jpg/


----------



## sdjordan

upr_crust said:


> . . . so here's a return to "lesser" dressing (less excruciatingly formal, certainly).


Wonderful Tie!


----------



## keeper

trappperg said:


> I got them at cufflinks.com.
> They actually have several different styles of hand painted coins. I got the buffalo nickels, too.


Many thanks for your reply.

Best Wishes
David


----------



## gnatty8

Anybody know where I can get a good price on a used Ark? Rain here has been incessant:






Shoes:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLP cardigan
Hanro undershirt
Versace jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks -the tie is vintage Hermes . . .*

. . . a leftover from my late husband.



sdjordan said:


> Wonderful Tie!


----------



## Ethologist

gnatty8 said:


> Anybody know where I can get a good price on a used Ark? Rain here has been incessant:
> 
> Shoes:


 Are these J Crew Alden LW?


----------



## gnatty8

Ethologist said:


> Are these J Crew Alden LW?


yep, waxed calf, great shoe..


----------



## stcolumba

Friday and Saturday. In a hotel room before clinic presentations:


----------



## bwep

trying to get back in to posting:

Last evening:
Sartorio red/black houndstooth odd jacket
Despos bespoke grey trousers
Zegna SB striped shirt
Hermes ascot (yello, grey, black)
Barbera black silk paisley pocket square
W Kleinberg black hornback belt
Marcoliani red socks
J Lobb black monk strap oxfords
Hermes amber cologne
suunto black label vector watch

This am, rounds at hospital:
Robt Talbott MTM green courdoroy shirt
Bill's washed unleated Khaki's
Marcoliani socks
J lobb chocolate loafers
W Kleinberg chocolate hornback belt
frederic malle musc real
suunto black label vector watch


----------



## dchandler2

Cold here in Texas so I had to pull out the Aquascutum. Off to church then home to watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
Gates gloves
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Kiton bluchers
Boucheron cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Luftvier

Long time SFer finally making my AAAC debut.

Still over two feet of snow on the ground in Philly. My car is under that snow - walked to get some groceries, luckily the market is only 3 blocks away. I am wearing LB Evans slippers in these shots, but had my Docs on earlier today. There's no chance that I'd wear nice shoes in 24"+ of snow.

My apologies for poor quality photos.



























Coat - BB
Shirt -BB
Tie - BB
PS - Kent Wang
Trou - GAP


----------



## Srynerson

Luftvier said:


>


That may be the first knit tie that I've ever really liked.


----------



## Luftvier

Srynerson said:


> That may be the first knit tie that I've ever really liked.


Leave it to Brooks to do it.


----------



## upr_crust

*To start the week with a little sprezzatura, perhaps . . .*

Today's tie knot is a simple four-in-hand, as opposed to a more perfectly triangular-knotted half-Windsor, as someone privately observed to me that my attire was too "perfect". That, on these fora, is a matter of widely diverse opinions, but, FWIW, a simpler tie knot to start the week.


----------



## trappperg

Stunning, as usual!


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Ralph Lauren suit
Custom Shop shirt
Bostonian shoes


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


>


Very nice indeed, and probably my favourite look of yours so far. Very stylised, but internally consistent within that framework. Great stuff.



Luftvier said:


> Long time SFer finally making my AAAC debut.


*waves*

So what brought you over here? You do know it doesn't count as billable hours, any more than SF does.


----------



## maudac

Great look Upr - I love the colours in the tie & PS. And the FIH is far superior! :icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## milanese

upr_crust said:


>


Cordovan?


----------



## YoungClayB

milanese said:


> Cordovan?


Color yes...leather no. Shell cordovan leather doesnt wrinkle like that


----------



## upr_crust

*Young Clay is astute in his observations . . .*

. . . the colour is a reddish-brown, but the leather is not shell cordovan.

However, Milanese, the shoes were made - in Italy! So, strike a blow for "la patria" :icon_smile:.



YoungClayB said:


> Color yes...leather no. Shell cordovan leather doesnt wrinkle like that


----------



## mco543

Navy pinstripe 3 piece suit
Calvin Klein shirt light blue with white twill stripes
Burberry Tie
Burberry block cufflinks
Barbara Blank pocket square navy blue/light blue/purple/yellow/red paisley design


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
RLPL cardigan
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Darphin cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## gnatty8

Happy Monday gentlemen:






Shoes:


----------



## Luftvier

trappperg said:


> Ralph Lauren suit
> Custom Shop shirt
> Bostonian shoes


I have never been a fan of 6x1s. I think this outfit would work much better as a 4x1, or if we could magically make it a 6x2.

Shoulders also look a touch wide to my eye.



Holdfast said:


> *waves*
> 
> So what brought you over here? You do know it doesn't count as billable hours, any more than SF does.


SF has become a little, ehm, esoteric these days. I am frankly not certain if another clothing is a good idea for my time or budget. 

Looking sharp. Not entirely certain about the shirt color with the tie/suit colors, but you make it work.

And I bill all my SF/AAAC hours to you. I can either work out a flat rate, or I can charge you hourly. My secretary will get you the bill immediately



gnatty8 said:


> Happy Monday gentlemen:


Sharp, Gnatty.


----------



## upr_crust

*Variations on a theme . . .*

. . . with a new PC thrown into the mix.

Images were uploaded using my new PC - also, unfortunately edited by same, rather than the more sophisticated imaging software from the camera's manufacturer. All in good time will I learn how to deal . . .


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Monday gentlemen:
> 
> Shoes:


That's a really natty tie gnatty! Like it a lot.:icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

Luftvier said:


> Sharp, Gnatty.





Earl of Ormonde said:


> That's a really natty tie gnatty! Like it a lot.:icon_smile:


Thanks guys..


----------



## YoungClayB

This is the first time I've worn this jacket :icon_smile_big:







I also wanted to mention the budget that I put this outfit together for.

Shirt: JAB Executive Collection - $10 (ebay)
Pants: Daniel Cremieux - $34 (Dillards) originally $125
Shoes: AE Hastings - $109 (Shoe Bank)
Jacket: RL - $74 (Dillards) originally $395

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## riyadh552

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Monday gentlemen:


Gnatty, I like the detailing on the suit. Who made it?


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Happy Monday gentlemen


Pretty sharp. I can't help thinking a blue shirt would have worked better than pink... but maybe I'm just projecting, because I was in two minds about my own shirt colour choice today.



Luftvier said:


> SF has become a little, ehm, esoteric these days.


No G&G bespoke threak for you! 



> Looking sharp. Not entirely certain about the shirt color with the tie/suit colors, but you make it work.


I seem to be um-ing and ah-ing a lot over shirt choices the past couple of days.



> And I bill all my SF/AAAC hours to you. I can either work out a flat rate, or I can charge you hourly. My secretary will get you the bill immediately


It feels like it's been deducted automatically from my portfolio this past week.... :crazy:


----------



## milanese

upr_crust said:


> . . . the colour is a reddish-brown, but the leather is not shell cordovan.
> 
> However, Milanese, the shoes were made - in Italy! So, strike a blow for "la patria" :icon_smile:.



Who's the shoemaker (pure curiosity)?


----------



## gnatty8

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Tuesday!


Well done on the total cost of your outfit, it'd look really good if you went the extra mile and spent some money having a tailor clean things up. The coat looks too big in the waist and maybe the shoulders, and your shirt has got to be at least a couple sizes too big through the body. The elements all look great, so I'd probably follow through and get the fit better, and you'll be in great shape.


----------



## gnatty8

riyadh552 said:


> Gnatty, I like the detailing on the suit. Who made it?


Ralph Lauren. Thanks, it's a great suit, one of my favorite winter suits.


----------



## gnatty8

Love those shoes Holdfast, and the coat is wicked, well done!


----------



## gnatty8

Finally, my humble contribution. No shoe shots as it was misting rain and sorry guys, didn't want to get soaked taking pictures for an internet message board, lol


----------



## MarcusB

Me today

Me tomorrow


----------



## YoungClayB

gnatty8 said:


> Well done on the total cost of your outfit, it'd look really good if you went the extra mile and spent some money having a tailor clean things up. The coat looks too big in the waist and maybe the shoulders, and your shirt has got to be at least a couple sizes too big through the body. The elements all look great, so I'd probably follow through and get the fit better, and you'll be in great shape.


Hi Gnatty...I did have the jacket altered by a very good tailor. shortened the jacket and sleeves and had it taken up around the middle. I left the sleeves a longer long than my other sports coats because I knew I would be wearing this one with sweaters and in particularly cold weather. Here is a another shot that showcases the contour of the jacket a little better. (Shadows kind of got in the way on my original post)

You really think the shirt is too big? Man, this is the slimmest fitting shirt I own. I'm pretty happy with it - cant imagine wearing a shirt much tighter.

Appreciate the compliment on the elements.


----------



## Jovan

Shirt fullness is a matter of personal taste, IMO, as long as the collar and sleeves fit.


----------



## rgrossicone

Back after a few in the infirmary:









































Snow day tomorrow, school is already cancelled...word...eggs for breakfast!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*I fear that I must be very vague with that . . .*

Caro Milanese,

Forgive me, but the shoes that you admire (the brown bluchers that I wore Monday) were sold to me under the label of Johnston & Murphy, model name Westin, byt were clearly marked "made in Italy". Beyond that, I know nothing of their origin, other than I liked the style immediately, and they were on sale when I bought them, which sweetened the deal.



milanese said:


> Who's the shoemaker (pure curiosity)?


----------



## upr_crust

*Congrats on the snow day, in advance, and nice to see you back . . .*

. . . a bold mixing of patterns in re: shirt and tie, and I very much like the suede wingtips.

I will say, however, that, unless the teachers union and the City of New York settle their differences, you may go beyond Abraham Lincoln in your facial hair, and end up at the prophet Moses (which may raise eyebrows as you shop at the pork store . . .:icon_smile_wink.



rgrossicone said:


> Back after a few in the infirmary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day tomorrow, school is already cancelled...word...eggs for breakfast!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Earl jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
Timberline boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*"Comparisons are odious" Lydgate, Cervantes, Marlowe, and Donne*

. . . but I'll make them anyway:

The shoulders of the coat are sized right, as can be seen by comparing the shoulder span with only the shirt. It's the right length, as well, and the waist can be seen to be comfortably tapered - even unbuttoned. That is even more evident in the final picture below.

On the other hand, the coat immediately below is tight to the point of pulling at the button. The differences, IMO, are safely within the personal preference parameter, but personally I prefer the more relaxed, vertical drape.



YoungClayB said:


> Hi Gnatty...I did have the jacket altered by a very good tailor. shortened the jacket and sleeves and had it taken up around the middle. I left the sleeves a longer long than my other sports coats because I knew I would be wearing this one with sweaters and in particularly cold weather. Here is a another shot that showcases the contour of the jacket a little better. (Shadows kind of got in the way on my original post)
> 
> You really think the shirt is too big? Man, this is the slimmest fitting shirt I own. I'm pretty happy with it - cant imagine wearing a shirt much tighter.
> 
> Appreciate the compliment on the elements.


I do agree that the shirt could lose another inch or so around the waist. Ah, the trials of having an athletic build:icon_smile_big:


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . a bold mixing of patterns in re: shirt and tie, and I very much like the suede wingtips.
> 
> I will say, however, that, unless the teachers union and the City of New York settle their differences, you may go beyond Abraham Lincoln in your facial hair, and end up at the prophet Moses (which may raise eyebrows as you shop at the pork store . . .:icon_smile_wink.


I've already gotten the weird looks at Faicco's while ordering sausages and pork chops...c'est la vie...it is getting very irritating, I would like to say I can hold out but if its bothering me in the cold weather, what can I expect when its 85 and humid. Cheers UPR!


----------



## upr_crust

*Is that Faicco's in Brooklyn, or the one . . .*

. . . on Bleecker St. in the Village?

Just don't wear an oversized black fedora, with a too-wide brim, and you should be OK.

Sorry that the facial hair is itchy - I can only imagine it may soon become a source of marital discord . . . I hope not.



rgrossicone said:


> I've already gotten the weird looks at Faicco's while ordering sausages and pork chops...c'est la vie...it is getting very irritating, I would like to say I can hold out but if its bothering me in the cold weather, what can I expect when its 85 and humid. Cheers UPR!


----------



## Dandy

mco543 said:


> Navy pinstripe 3 piece suit
> Calvin Klein shirt light blue with white twill stripes
> Burberry Tie
> Burberry block cufflinks
> Barbara Blank pocket square navy blue/light blue/purple/yellow/red paisley design


amazing!!


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> Back after a few in the infirmary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day tomorrow, school is already cancelled...word...eggs for breakfast!!!


In photo three Rob,are you dancing or is an underwear adjustment taking place ?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear to a blizzard . . .*

. . not a suit, certainly.


----------



## MarcusB

Me right now .


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . on Bleecker St. in the Village?
> 
> Just don't wear an oversized black fedora, with a too-wide brim, and you should be OK.
> 
> Sorry that the facial hair is itchy - I can only imagine it may soon become a source of marital discord . . . I hope not.


They have a store on 11th Ave in Dyker Heights...the BEST sausage I've ever had. Will stay away from the fedoras, as for the wife, well, you met her 6 months pregnant on a summer shopping excursion with me in the city, so as you can imagine, she isn't too demanding, and easy to please! (lucky guy font)



balder said:


> In photo three Rob,are you dancing or is an underwear adjustment taking place ?:icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## YoungClayB

No snow, but very cold in Charlotte today. I actually saw a guy on a moped hit some black ice and fall pretty hard this morning on the way to work.


----------



## trappperg

You always look so perfect, Holdfast, I don't understand why you detract from it with the unshaven neck. A nice line at the beard's edge gives a much cleaner look.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Back after a few in the infirmary


Hope you're feeling better!



MarcusB said:


> Me right now .


This is pretty good. Nice lapels.



trappperg said:


> You always look so perfect, Holdfast, I don't understand why you detract from it with the unshaven neck. A nice line at the beard's edge gives a much cleaner look.


You must have been psychically sending out those vibes yesterday because I think you'll prefer today's appearance... 

The reason it was looking scraggly is that I don't usually have a beard, and have only been growing it a couple of weeks. I grew it last year around this time too, and my experience from that time was that it wasn't worth tidying up until it had at least 2 weeks worth of growth, if not more, so as to be able to judge the right level to trim it too. I'd be interested in whether you feel I should place the neckline even higher up.


----------



## Luftvier

YoungClayB said:


> This is the first time I've worn this jacket :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


I agree with Gnatty's critiques - the jacket looks too long in the sleeves and at least 1-2 sizes too big throughout the body.



Holdfast said:


> No G&G bespoke threak for you!
> 
> It feels like it's been deducted automatically from my portfolio this past week.... :crazy:


When I catch flack because I actually, you know, WALK in my shoes and they reflect that, it becomes time to seek greener pastures.

I am beginning to think that a lot of the shoe collectors on SF simply look at them, as so few of them appear worn.

I wish the money deducted from your portfolio went right into my account! :icon_smile_big:

Sharp as always. I do enjoy your bold shirting choices.



rgrossicone said:


> Back after a few in the infirmary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow day tomorrow, school is already cancelled...word...eggs for breakfast!!!


Looking sharp as always, Rob. You are, without a doubt, the best-dressed public school teacher around.

You want to get rid of those shell Chukkas yet? 



upr_crust said:


> . . not a suit, certainly.


While I appreciate the boots, I am not a fan of the cosby sweater. Seems a little incongruent.



YoungClayB said:


> No snow, but very cold in Charlotte today. I actually saw a guy on a moped hit some black ice and fall pretty hard this morning on the way to work.


Are you wearing your pants at the waist? The crotch looks terribly low.


----------



## trappperg

Looking good, as usual, Holdfast.
It does look a lot better now that you've cleaned up your neck. My rule of thumb for my neckline is that I let the beard grow to that undefinable spot where the jaw becomes the neck. (Where the angle changes from horizontal to vertical.) In your case, that might be just a tad higher.


----------



## rgrossicone

Luftvier said:


> Looking sharp as always, Rob. You are, without a doubt, the best-dressed public school teacher around.
> 
> You want to get rid of those shell Chukkas yet?
> 
> .


Cheers Luft...welcome to the dark side over here...lol. As to the chukkas, I dropped them at my local goodwill, they were just too big (j/k)!


----------



## Luftvier

rgrossicone said:


> Cheers Luft...welcome to the dark side over here...lol. As to the chukkas, I dropped them at my local goodwill, they were just too big (j/k)!


----------



## Holdfast

trappperg said:


> Looking good, as usual, Holdfast.
> It does look a lot better now that you've cleaned up your neck. My rule of thumb for my neckline is that I let the beard grow to that undefinable spot where the jaw becomes the neck. (Where the angle changes from horizontal to vertical.) In your case, that might be just a tad higher.


Thanks; that helps a lot. I was thinking about trimming it a few mm higher up the neck for similar - though less clearly articulated - reasons. I'll try to remember to do that soon. It's nice to wear a beard occasionally; I'd forgotten how much it changes the appearance.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Tommy cologne
Concord watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Luftvier said:


> Are you wearing your pants at the waist? The crotch looks terribly low.


I couldnt help but come up with multiple responses to this question.

Reponse #1:
- Yes. Sadly, I have to have my pants custom made with a low crotch because I have been enormously hung since birth. A curse really.

Response #2:
- Hey man, stop looking at my crotch....seriously

Response #3:
- Very good observation. This is an older pair of pants that I've had for about 6 years and I havent worn them in some time. I guess when I got them cuffed long ago, I had them on my hips because now they are highwaters when I wear them properly at the waist.

In all seriousness, I do appreciate the comment. Its probably time to retire these trousers.


----------



## Jovan

What's wrong with taking them out? You can always un-cuff them if it gives you more length to work with.


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> What's wrong with taking them out? You can always un-cuff them if it gives you more length to work with.


yeah maybe...I've always worn my pants cuffed; would be a bit of a change for me. We'll see what the tailor says I guess.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing wrong with either. Some men wear pleated trousers without cuffs, others (like the trads here) favour plain fronts _with_ cuffs. Either look is correct in its own way.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Back after a few in the infirmary:


Like this Rob, looks great, especially the trousers.


----------



## JaredC

I really have to figure out my knots. It looks good in the mirror, but every time I take a picture, it just looks _weird_.










And you can't see, but the pocket square has a very small silver square pattern. That would be my first attempt at a non-solid square. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

BB sportcoat
BB shirt
Langrock Princeton tie
Alden belt
Zegna cashco cords
AE shell MacNeils


----------



## Dandy

that is a beautiful tie Sir AlanC !!


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear after a blizzard (of sorts) . . .*

Not that much of a blizzard in Manhattan, but still messy underfoot. However, as I'm meeting people for dinner this evening, I decided to dress despite the recent weather.














































(Totes boots not shown - for good reason.)


----------



## CuffDaddy

JaredC said:


> I really have to figure out my knots. It looks good in the mirror, but every time I take a picture, it just looks _weird_.


What you have going on there is a horizontally wide knot that is vertically very short. This is a result of tying a large knot in a tie that is dimensionally thin/narrow at the point when it makes the final pass over the knot. Try tying your tie a little shorter, so that you can use the upper part of the blade, rather than the lowest part of the neckband, as the final wrap on the knot. Also, cinch the knot itself tighter (not necessarily tighter around your neck, but tighter around itself) to cut down on the horizontal dimension without reducing the vertical dimension.


----------



## bwep

finishing week of being on call.

Burberry prosrum cashmere cardigan
Brioni cashmere turtle neck
V Nagrani black t-shirt
AG jeans
Berlutti black/purple leather belt
Nagrani cashmere socks
Dansko black clogs
Frederic Malle Beau d'Orage cologne


----------



## MarcusB

Me now


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> On the other hand, the coat immediately below is tight to the point of pulling at the button. The differences, IMO, are safely within the personal preference parameter, but personally I prefer the more relaxed, vertical drape.


The jacket Gnatty is wearing is _not_ pulling at the button. It is fitted, and it is obvious from the picture that there is still room inside the jacket around the waist. The very slight rippling of fabric around the button here is the result of the drape of a fine fabric when the button is fastened, and not "x-ing" characteristic of too tight a jacket.



YoungClayB said:


> Hi Gnatty...I did have the jacket altered by a very good tailor. shortened the jacket and sleeves and had it taken up around the middle.
> 
> You really think the shirt is too big? Man, this is the slimmest fitting shirt I own. I'm pretty happy with it - cant imagine wearing a shirt much tighter.


A very good tailor will do what he is instructed, allowing you to determine how much you want to spend having work done. I know you and I have discussed one tailor in particular, and I don't know if you went to Adam with this jacket, but had I gone I would have asked that he bring the shoulders in flush with my natural shoulder and brought the body in to mirror my natural contours. This jacket looks like it has had some work done at the waist, but not much in the upper torso.
And yes, the shirt is a bit blousy, but worn with a jacket I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Jovan

AlanC: You look like a professor straight out of a '60s college. I mean that in a good way.


----------



## mysharona

Early AM the other day... probably a bit rumpled after a drive to Charleston, SC and back for a convention. This is when I arrived home... the white cotton pocket square had found an emergency use earlier in the evening and thus missed the photos.


----------



## Luftvier

JaredC said:


> I really have to figure out my knots. It looks good in the mirror, but every time I take a picture, it just looks _weird_.
> 
> ...
> 
> And you can't see, but the pocket square has a very small silver square pattern. That would be my first attempt at a non-solid square. :icon_smile_big:


Stop tying a Windsor and try a FiH instead. :teacha:

Also, you need to cinch the knot tighter.


----------



## mysharona

Jovan said:


> AlanC: You look like a professor straight out of a '60s college. I mean that in a good way.


"O' captain, my captain!"


----------



## Luftvier

YoungClayB said:


> I couldnt help but come up with multiple responses to this question.
> 
> Reponse #1:
> - Yes. Sadly, I have to have my pants custom made with a low crotch because I have been enormously hung since birth. A curse really.
> 
> Response #2:
> - Hey man, stop looking at my crotch....seriously
> 
> Response #3:
> - Very good observation. This is an older pair of pants that I've had for about 6 years and I havent worn them in some time. I guess when I got them cuffed long ago, I had them on my hips because now they are highwaters when I wear them properly at the waist.
> 
> In all seriousness, I do appreciate the comment. Its probably time to retire these trousers.


I would just get them uncuffed, so long as they're still perfectly good trousers otherwise.


----------



## MarcusB




----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> I don't know if you went to Adam with this jacket


Hi Paul. Yep, I took it to Adam...out of the 5 jackets (2 suits and 3 jackets) that I took to him, he had the most difficulty BY FAR with this one. The 3 sports jackets were all the same size by the same manufacturor (Ralph Lauren), but the coarseness and rigidity of the camel hair proved to be a real headache. We ended up doing 3 revisions of alterations to get it where it is today. While the fit might not be perfect.....rather, I should say, while the fit IS NOT perfect, I think its perfectly wearable and still looks pretty good. Since joining this forum and starting to post pictures in this thread, my eyes have been opened....I am frankly appalled by some of the stuff I see men wearing around town. Its funny, only a couple of years ago I was one of those guys, I thought those baggy ass pants that I wore yesterday were dope...now I see the light.

Oh, and great look for your little roadtrip to the low country. Very nice.


----------



## YoungClayB

Luftvier said:


> I would just get them uncuffed, so long as they're still perfectly good trousers otherwise.


Yes!!! Dude, I seriously LOL'ed.... it's hammer go hammer mc hammer yo hammer!!!!


----------



## YoungClayB

MarcusB said:


>


Hi Marcus....welcome to the forum....with all due respect, this is a clothing forum. All we can see in this picture is a slightly wrinkled collar and your face. You'll get much more comments and critiques if you post some pics that show more of your ensemble.


----------



## MarcusB

Duly noted :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JaredC

CuffDaddy said:


> What you have going on there is a horizontally wide knot that is vertically very short. This is a result of tying a large knot in a tie that is dimensionally thin/narrow at the point when it makes the final pass over the knot. Try tying your tie a little shorter, so that you can use the upper part of the blade, rather than the lowest part of the neckband, as the final wrap on the knot. Also, cinch the knot itself tighter (not necessarily tighter around your neck, but tighter around itself) to cut down on the horizontal dimension without reducing the vertical dimension.


Maybe that explains why I have better luck with some ties than others? They're all shaped differently! :crazy:

The next time I wear a tie, I'll try this damned 4-in-hand I keep hearing about. Results will be posted.


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


> The 3 sports jackets were all the same size by the same manufacturor (Ralph Lauren), but the coarseness and rigidity of the camel hair proved to be a real headache.
> 
> Oh, and great look for your little roadtrip to the low country. Very nice.


Ok, I couldn't tell from the pics that it was camel hair. In that case I understand, as camel hair can be a b!+<# to work with. I had a suede Paul Smith jacket that someone got for a steal on eBay because I couldn't get it worked on. Similar thickness of material. 
(and thanks, by the way)


----------



## mysharona

*...and today*


----------



## CuffDaddy

JaredC said:


> Maybe that explains why I have better luck with some ties than others? They're all shaped differently! :crazy:


Yes. The shape of the tie is as important as the fabric when it comes to selecting them. One of the advantages of using a bespoke tie maker (such as Sam Hober) is that you can choose the dimensions that work best for you.


----------



## be_nac

I'm currently wearing a Giorgio Armani Navy Herringbone Stripe Stretch 2-Button Suit w/ Flat Front Trousers. This is my second time wearing it since I purchased it back in January of 2009. The Neiman Marcus in my town is having a huge sale on all mens suits. :icon_smile:
*
*


----------



## rgrossicone

Back to work this morning...after digging the auto voiture out of the snow.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
DG pant
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> The jacket Gnatty is wearing is _not_ pulling at the button. It is fitted, and it is obvious from the picture that there is still room inside the jacket around the waist. The very slight rippling of fabric around the button here is the result of the drape of a fine fabric when the button is fastened, and not "x-ing" characteristic of too tight a jacket.


Correct.



rgrossicone said:


>


I usually don't like cricket sweaters, but this looks great, fits you well also.. Stay warm.


----------



## Srynerson

MarcusB said:


> Me now


Simple, yet refined.


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

Here is what I wore yesterday. Have a good weekend.


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> I usually don't like cricket sweaters, but this looks great, fits you well also.. Stay warm.


Cheers Gnatty! PoloRL. I was actually dripping with sweat after I got home from work as I dug out a spot that I pulled into so I wouldn't have to in the morning. I was so warm it motivated me to run in shorts later in the afternoon! You should've seen the looks I got!


----------



## upr_crust

*Strong colour, served up unapologetically . . .*

FWIW, then - today's attire, relaxed enough for Friday, and bold enough to assist in the waking-up process before the application of caffeine to the system . . .


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Cheers Gnatty! PoloRL. I was actually dripping with sweat after I got home from work as I dug out a spot that I pulled into so I wouldn't have to in the morning. I was so warm it motivated me to run in shorts later in the afternoon! You should've seen the looks I got!


lol, probably pretty similar to the ones I get here.. I wear shorts unless it dips below 20 degrees which, as you might imagine, is a rare occurrence in Dixie.


----------



## YoungClayB

Taking my 5 year old son to a retirement home for his Kindergarden field trip...hopefully the old fellows will approve.


----------



## MarcusB




----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*


----------



## gnatty8

MarcusB said:


>





MarcusB said:


>


Uh, Marcus, I am noticing a theme here..


----------



## jayteecee

First day back to work following Snowmageddon. Tie-less for casual Friday.


----------



## Luftvier

Want suit.


----------



## Luftvier

upr_crust said:


> FWIW, then - today's attire, relaxed enough for Friday, and bold enough to assist in the waking-up process before the application of caffeine to the system . . .


I feel that this would be much improved with a white shirt.


----------



## Holdfast

jayteecee said:


> https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af7/jayteecee1/100212.jpg?t=1265994408


Beautiful jacket - what's the fabric? cashmere?



Luftvier said:


> Want suit.


Can't have.


----------



## Cruiser

upr_crust said:


>


I really like that shirt, tie, and pocket square combination.


----------



## upr_crust

*As much as I do not wear white shirts with sports jackets . . .*

. . . or white shirts all that much in general, I get the subtle drift of your comment, i.e. retire the shirt, a move that I may well make, as a colleague at work, a woman who generally likes what I wear very much, said "Deney Terrio" when she first saw me this morning. That comment alone was enough to make me question retaining this shirt.



Luftvier said:


> I feel that this would be much improved with a white shirt.


----------



## jayteecee

Holdfast said:


> Beautiful jacket - what's the fabric? cashmere?


It is 100 percent wool. Glad you like it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> ...a colleague at work, a woman who generally likes what I wear very much, said "Deney Terrio" when she first saw me this morning.


Low Blow!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel coat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RU hoodie
BS jeans
PS socks
Nocona belt
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne
GP watch


----------



## gnatty8

Some good stuff from some of you, you know who you are.. Here's me:






Details:


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Soft look...*

I love that soft color of the pocket square with that beautiful jacket.



jayteecee said:


> First day back to work following Snowmageddon. Tie-less for casual Friday.


----------



## mco543

Astor and Black navy blue 3/2 suit
Alfani blue w square pattern tie
Old Navy white linen shirt
Bragano black suede horsebit loafers
Neiman Marcus white linen square
Vintage sterling silver tie bar


----------



## 46L

LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents,
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. Have a good weekend.


I really like this look. Sprezz without overdoing the Sprezz.


----------



## jayteecee

Mark Ligett said:


> I love that soft color of the pocket square with that beautiful jacket.


Thank you, Mark. I considered going without a pocket square but decided it looked "unpolished" without one.


----------



## 46L

jayteecee said:


> First day back to work following Snowmageddon. Tie-less for casual Friday.


+1 on an excellent jacket.

However, I think the PS blends into the jacket too much. I would have tried to pick up the sweater.


----------



## 46L

gnatty8 said:


> Some good stuff from some of you, you know who you are.. Here's me:
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Excellent.


----------



## jayteecee

46L said:


> +1 on an excellent jacket.
> 
> However, I think the PS blends into the jacket too much. I would have tried to pick up the sweater.


Good point, and I debated that as well, but in the end I decided to try and tie the shirt and jacket together with the pocket square while keeping the look somewhat casual.

Here is the same jacket worn last month with a pocket square as you describe. I like this more formal look as well.


----------



## 46L

jayteecee said:


> Good point, and I debated that as well, but in the end I decided to try and tie the shirt and jacket together with the pocket square while keeping the look somewhat casual.
> 
> Here is the same jacket worn last month with a pocket square as you describe. I like this more formal look as well.


Exactly. I think this would also look good with a navy based PS to play off the tie.


----------



## blaze79

Casual saturday



























_Personal note: Shoes need shining and shirt collar to small._


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

I don't know if this is weird, but LilacCords -- your collars and the knots of your ties are among my favourite things on here. Consistently perfect.


----------



## Holdfast

Cool tie.

Scruffy casual today:


----------



## jayteecee

On my way to a late Saturday lunch with my wife and sons,,,


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Visible plumbing and another case of half man, half boy*



LilacCords said:


>


The appearance of the neck loop destroys the look of the tie. It's not a matter of fit; it's a matter of fittingness, if you will. Visible neck loop that is not around a wing collar is like letting one's underwear show



blaze79 said:


> _Personal note: Shoes need shining and shirt collar to small._


It all looks great except for the saggy, baggy, faux-worn dungs. C'mon - jeans can't be that addictive. What's wrong with a handsome pair of trousers to marry up that smart top with those sharp shoes - unpolished or not?


----------



## MarcusB

Me earlier on today


----------



## YoungClayB

MarcusB said:


> Me earlier on today


Are you wearing pants?


----------



## MarcusB

Yes!LOL!.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
ES jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
JS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Srynerson

blaze79 said:


>


I really like the weave of this fabric. :aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

Yesterday and today...poor pic from yesterday as my wife wasn't the photographer, and I had about 2 minutes before I had 35 maniacal 14 year olds bum rush the room I was in.










And today, off to do errands...Faiccos is closing for a week and a half so I needed to get blizzard rations of their hot, sweet, and broc rabe.


----------



## Sean1982

Not today, but yesterday (outside Lincoln Cathedral).

Pre war coat (1945 train ticket was in the pocket to boot!), 50s cashmere scarf, fur felt vintage Boraslino, 50s Savile Row Suit (made for Brig G. E. Thurbron), Edward Green Shoes, pre war English leather suitcase. 60s Cheney briefcase, modern Fox brolly, Harvie and Hudson red Bengal stripe shirt with navy blue tie with red dots (50s).


----------



## twe_Ed

Sean1982 said:


> Not today, but yesterday (outside Lincoln Cathedral).
> 
> Pre war coat (1945 train ticket was in the pocket to boot!), 50s cashmere scarf, fur felt vintage Boraslino, 50s Savile Row Suit (made for Brig G. E. Thurbron), Edward Green Shoes, pre war English leather suitcase. 60s Cheney briefcase, modern Fox brolly, Harvie and Hudson red Bengal stripe shirt with navy blue tie with red dots (50s).


Although I feel dressing wholly in vintage can occasionally come across as a "costume", you've really pulled it off here (from what we can see, would love to see the suit too) and look great.

Do you have a particular source for all your vintage clobber or do you trawl markets/charity shops and keep your eyes open at all times?

Regards, Ed


----------



## blaze79

Blueboy1938 said:


> It all looks great except for the saggy, baggy, faux-worn dungs. C'mon - jeans can't be that addictive. What's wrong with a handsome pair of trousers to marry up that smart top with those sharp shoes - unpolished or not?


I agree, but I actually don't have any nice trousers yet. I have some grey flannel, but they are being altered.
But that will change next week, when I go to london 



> I really like the weave of this fabric. :aportnoy:


Thanks 
It's a mix of 60% linen/hor 30% wool


----------



## thunderw21

"New" early '50s 'Style Mart' suit with early '40s Imperial Stetson.
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Srynerson

thunderw21 said:


>


Leaving aside my personal reservation about wearing boutonnieres with pocket squares, I think this looks great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Zon Jr.

Sean1982 said:


> Not today, but yesterday (outside Lincoln Cathedral).
> 
> Pre war coat (1945 train ticket was in the pocket to boot!), 50s cashmere scarf, fur felt vintage Boraslino, 50s Savile Row Suit (made for Brig G. E. Thurbron), Edward Green Shoes, pre war English leather suitcase. 60s Cheney briefcase, modern Fox brolly, Harvie and Hudson red Bengal stripe shirt with navy blue tie with red dots (50s).


FTW. FT All-TimeW.


----------



## deandbn

blaze79 said:


> Casual saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Personal note: Shoes need shining and shirt collar to small._


Please excuse me if i am bieng a complete dork here because i just dont get how you can wear a pair of (coarse workmans) jeans (although i must say that in this particular case the hem has actually been adjusted to the correct length) with your beautifully refined and probably bespoke shirt, jacket, tie, pocket square , shoes, and self.

The collar and tie look pretty good to me, not too tight at all.


----------



## Peak and Pine

thunderw21 said:


>


Always look forward to these posts with you looking backward. This outfit too is quite good. This is the first I've noticed of you without the hat and while the hats look fine, I prefer you without them, but only because you're almost always without topcoat; make any sense?​


----------



## Schorsch

deandbn said:


> Please excuse me if i am bieng a complete dork here because i just dont get how you can wear a pair of (coarse workmans) jeans (although i must say that in this particular case the hem has actually been adjusted to the correct length) with your beautifully refined and probably bespoke shirt, jacket, tie, pocket square , shoes, and self.
> 
> The collar and tie look pretty good to me, not too tight at all.


Not to speak for the original poster, but personally: I wear "coarse workman's" jeans, or canvas pants, or boots, or chambray/denim shirts, with elements from a "refined" tradition because I come from a "coarse workman" background. I typically wear such ensembles on casual outings, and I am not a banker or a lawyer, so I find more opportunities to dress this way than most, I'd guess. There is a limit to what can blend, of which this gent is far on the safe side.

I have been lurking here for a long time, but I thought I'd finally defend someone's choice to go against the grain. There is room for variety, and a totally refined look is not the _ensemble par excellence_ that everyone needs to achieve.


----------



## Peak and Pine

twe_Ed said:


> Do you have a particular source for all your vintage clobber or do you trawl markets/charity shops and keep your eyes open at all times?


One of the great things about having Brit members here is that they say swell stuff like that.
​


----------



## Peak and Pine

Schorsch said:


> Not to speak for the original poster, but personally: I wear "coarse workman's" jeans, or canvas pants, or boots, or chambray/denim shirts, with elements from a "refined" tradition because I come from a "coarse workman" background. I typically wear such ensembles on casual outings, and I am not a banker or a lawyer, so I find more opportunities to dress this way than most, I'd guess. There is a limit to what can blend, of which this gent is far on the safe side.
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I thought I'd finally defend someone's choice to go against the grain. There is room for variety, and a totally refined look is not the _ensemble par excellence_ that everyone needs to achieve.


That's a strong first post and I would agree with each word of it. Welcome. You'll find a fair amount of dumping on in this particular ongoing thread, much of it dogmatic, based on little and from residents of glass houses.
​


----------



## Sean1982

twe_Ed said:


> Although I feel dressing wholly in vintage can occasionally come across as a "costume", you've really pulled it off here (from what we can see, would love to see the suit too) and look great.
> 
> Do you have a particular source for all your vintage clobber or do you trawl markets/charity shops and keep your eyes open at all times?
> 
> Regards, Ed


Thanks so much. I only dress vintage, and people do seem to say it suits me (or I pull it off type comments). You just have to do it properly I think.

I don't have a camera at the moment, so sharing my clothes expect in person can he trying. I hope to get one soon. The Thurbron suit is superb, the quality shockingly good!

I do look everywhere, you never know when a tie or pair of cufflinks will be found in a provincial charity shop! I also go to all the London vintage places, and know some dealers. Some of my suits are from Old Hat, vintage sales, Camden, ebay and even charity shops, as well as my dealer who has a warehouse full of suits! Also Cenci in Norwood Green and other shops in Covent Garden can help.



Zon Jr. said:


> FTW. FT All-TimeW.


Thank you sir!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLP hoodie
Earl jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## AlanC

LS Gieves db blazer
BB luxury shirt (made in USA, they really are pretty nice)
Breuer tie
PRL pocket square
Trafalgar LE braces
PRL flannels (Corneliani)
Pantherella socks
E.T. Wright by Sanders & Sanders double monks


----------



## twe_Ed

Schorsch said:


> Not to speak for the original poster, but personally: I wear "coarse workman's" jeans, or canvas pants, or boots, or chambray/denim shirts, with elements from a "refined" tradition because I come from a "coarse workman" background. I typically wear such ensembles on casual outings, and I am not a banker or a lawyer, so I find more opportunities to dress this way than most, I'd guess. There is a limit to what can blend, of which this gent is far on the safe side.
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I thought I'd finally defend someone's choice to go against the grain. There is room for variety, and a totally refined look is not the _ensemble par excellence_ that everyone needs to achieve.





Peak and Pine said:


> That's a strong first post and I would agree with each word of it. Welcome. You'll find a fair amount of dumping on in this particular ongoing thread, much of it dogmatic, based on little and from residents of glass houses.
> ​


What he said! I'm with you fellas.


----------



## LilacCords

AlanC said:


> *Great Shoes and Trousers!*


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents - Hope you all had good weekends. My wife and I went to a wedding yesterday, typical British February but a good time was had by all.


----------



## blaze79

deandbn said:


> Please excuse me if i am bieng a complete dork here because i just dont get how you can wear a pair of (coarse workmans) jeans (although i must say that in this particular case the hem has actually been adjusted to the correct length) with your beautifully refined and probably bespoke shirt, jacket, tie, pocket square , shoes, and self.
> 
> The collar and tie look pretty good to me, not too tight at all.


Well I actually don't mind wearing jeans with such an outfit. The only problem with these paticualr jeans are that they are bit to baggy below the knee.
But IMO, it's no crime to mix styles like this. Especially if I would have gone without a tie, then dress trousers would have been to much.
The outfit would also have looked good with some dark navy trousers. But I don't think that this looks bad, or sloppy at all. 
Jeans can easily compliment an outfit and make it less formal, but still stylish.
Not to say you should always do this, but from time to time it's nice to mix.

About the collar it's not to tight, I meant the the collarpoint which is too short. It's not touching the shirt and is somewhat curved. It's a crappy/cheap shirt anyway


----------



## Peak and Pine

deandbn said:


> Please excuse me if *i am bieng a complete dork* here because i just dont get how you can wear a pair of (coarse workmans) jeans (although i must say that in this particular case the hem has actually been adjusted to the correct length) with your beautifully refined and probably bespoke shirt, jacket, tie, pocket square , shoes, and self.


You've summed yourself up quite well with your first coupla words.

Blaze, the jeans look swell. Besides, few of us here have any idea about what wears well in Denmark. ​


----------



## deandbn

Peak and Pine said:


> You've summed yourself up quite well with your first coupla words.
> 
> Blaze, the jeans look swell. Besides, few of us here have any idea about what wears well in Denmark. ​


And you should mind your own business Peak! 

Blaze the jeans look terrible with the upper half of your suit, rather wear the trousers meant for the suit else wear casual attire with your jeans as recommended by James Dean in the 60's for rebellious teenagers. :icon_smile_wink:

Definitely not fine clothing, and it doesnt matter how much they cost or which ever label is sewn onto the back of them.

Detail below for your perusal Peaky ic12337:

Tags: Naval Workwear, Prision uniform, hard manual labour, rebellious, banned.

Wikipedia history

The word "jeans" comes from the French phrase bleu de Gênes, literally the blue of Genoa. Jeans fabric, or denim, originated independently in two places: the French town of Nîmes, to which 'denim' owes its name; and in India, where trousers made of denim material were worn by the sailors of Dhunga, which came to be known as dungarees.....

Initially, jeans were simply sturdy trousers worn by workers, especially in the factories .....

Jeans .... became part of the official working uniform of the United States Navy .....

This was to prevent other more traditional uniforms from becoming soiled or torn in the ship's rugged working environment .....

The same type of uniform consisting of jeans and chambray tops was (and still is) issued as prison uniforms in some correctional facilities mainly because of the durability and low-maintenance of denim which was deemed suitable for the rugged manual labor carried-out by inmates.

After James Dean popularized them in the movie, Rebel Without a Cause, wearing jeans by teenagers and young adults became a symbol of youth rebellion during the 1950s. Because of this, they were sometimes banned in theaters, restaurants and schools.[5]

During the 1960s the wearing of jeans became more acceptable. By the 1970s had become a general fashion in the United States, at least for casual wear.


----------



## Peak and Pine

deandbn said:


> Blaze the jeans look terrible with the upper half of your suit, rather wear the trousers meant for the suit else wear casual attire with your jeans as recommended by James Dean in the 60's for rebellious teenagers. :icon_smile_wink:


Check your GPS. This is the What Are You Wearing Now thread, featuring pictures and related comments. You may be lost.

If that's Wikipedia you're quoting above, they're wrong about the James Dean thing. I was there. I remember. He had nothing to do with the poularity of jeans. Levi Strauss did though. We didn't wear them in the 50s as a sign of rebellion. We wore them to cover our rear ends inexpensively. Leave the Dane be. He looks fine.​


----------



## blaze79

Peak and Pine said:


> ...
> Blaze, the jeans look swell. Besides, few of us here have any idea about what wears well in Denmark. ​


Thanks...well sloppy and poorly fit seems to be the style here where I live :icon_smile_big:



deandbn said:


> ...
> Blaze the jeans look terrible with the upper half of your suit, rather wear the trousers meant for the suit else wear casual attire with your jeans as recommended by James Dean in the 60's for rebellious teenagers. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Definitely not fine clothing, and it doesnt matter how much they cost or which ever label is sewn onto the back of them.
> ...


Please read my other response.

Anyway, the jeans actually broke yesterday, while I was kneeling down, my knee went through the fabric 
So I have exchanged them. For some raw demin instead...that I will be wearing with sportcoats and the like...perhaps without the tie though



Peak and Pine said:


> Check your GPS. This is the What Are You Wearing Now thread, featuring pictures and related comments. You may be lost.
> 
> If that's Wikipedia you're quoting above, they're wrong about the James Dean thing. I was there. I remember. He had nothing to do with the poularity of jeans. Levi Strauss did though. We didn't wear them in the 50s as a sign of rebellion. We wore them to cover our rear ends inexpensively. Leave the Dane be. He looks fine.​


Thanks 
Don't mind the comments and suggestions though.


----------



## Cruiser

deandbn said:


> After James Dean popularized them in the movie, Rebel Without a Cause, wearing jeans by teenagers and young adults became a symbol of youth rebellion during the 1950s. Because of this, they were sometimes banned in theaters, restaurants and schools.


Somebody's remembrance of the 50's is very different than mine. Most of the kids in my school, myself included, were wearing jeans before this movie even came out. Jeans were probably the most common type of pants at my school in the 50's and I don't remember rebellion having anything at all to do with it.

In this picture from my old school annual you can identify the pants worn by a half dozen or so guys, and they are all wearing jeans. I'm sure that most of the others are also. I think this "rebellion" angle is way overblown when it comes to jeans. Actually it seems to be a way for those who don't like or wear jeans to negatively characterize those who do.










Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

LilacCords said:


>


This looks great lilac, hope you had a good time. The buttons on that vest look interesting.



Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


Look at the dude on the far right, rocking his selvedge and displaying the 4" cuff!

Seriously, I am always fascinated by these types of pictures, imagining how the lives of the kids in the pictures turned out, what they've done in life, where they live.. Thanks for posting Cruiser.


----------



## Trip English

deandbn said:


> And you should mind your own business Peak!
> 
> Blaze the jeans look terrible with the upper half of your suit, rather wear the trousers meant for the suit else wear casual attire with your jeans as recommended by James Dean in the 60's for rebellious teenagers. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Definitely not fine clothing, and it doesnt matter how much they cost or which ever label is sewn onto the back of them.
> 
> Detail below for your perusal Peaky ic12337:
> 
> Tags: Naval Workwear, Prision uniform, hard manual labour, rebellious, banned.
> 
> Wikipedia history
> 
> The word "jeans" comes from the French phrase bleu de Gênes, literally the blue of Genoa. Jeans fabric, or denim, originated independently in two places: the French town of Nîmes, to which 'denim' owes its name; and in India, where trousers made of denim material were worn by the sailors of Dhunga, which came to be known as dungarees.....
> 
> Initially, jeans were simply sturdy trousers worn by workers, especially in the factories .....
> 
> Jeans .... became part of the official working uniform of the United States Navy .....
> 
> This was to prevent other more traditional uniforms from becoming soiled or torn in the ship's rugged working environment .....
> 
> The same type of uniform consisting of jeans and chambray tops was (and still is) issued as prison uniforms in some correctional facilities mainly because of the durability and low-maintenance of denim which was deemed suitable for the rugged manual labor carried-out by inmates.
> 
> After James Dean popularized them in the movie, Rebel Without a Cause, wearing jeans by teenagers and young adults became a symbol of youth rebellion during the 1950s. Because of this, they were sometimes banned in theaters, restaurants and schools.[5]
> 
> During the 1960s the wearing of jeans became more acceptable. By the 1970s had become a general fashion in the United States, at least for casual wear.


I have to agree with Peak and others. The mixing of styles is great and referring to Wikipedia's never done much good for any scholarly argument!


----------



## williamson

> I have to agree with Peak and others. The mixing of styles is great...


I couldn't disagree more - I'm emphatically with deandbn's opinion (even if he did get his facts wrong in his argument) and not with Peak. I strongly dislike the mixing of styles, and have called such mixing incongruous several times. Mixed styles surely send mixed messages.


----------



## blaze79

*Moving on...*


----------



## dchandler2

Church outfit. After church we delivered Valentine dinners to the elderly members of our congregation.


----------



## Peak and Pine

dchandler2 said:


> Church outfit. After church we delivered Valentine dinners to the elderly members of out congregation.


Hope you didn't scare the oldies silly with your see-through head. That's a good looking deal you've got going on there. Monkstraps are A+. (Now explain the black folk in the furs and coupe. Man, that is one fabulous picture.) P&P
​


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> LS Gieves db blazer
> PRL flannels (Corneliani)


Very nice combo Alan, esp. these two items.



LilacCords said:


> Morning Gents - Hope you all had good weekends. My wife and I went to a wedding yesterday, typical British February but a good time was had by all.


You both look smashing; hope you had a good time!


----------



## dchandler2

Peak and Pine said:


> Hope you didn't scare the oldies silly with your see-through head. That's a good looking deal you've got going on there. Monkstraps are A+. (Now explain the black folk in the furs and coupe. Man, that is one fabulous picture.) P&P
> ​


Thanks, the photo is actually from a calendar of photos by a gentleman named James Van Der Zee a black photographer who took pictures in Harlem during the Harlem Renaissance.

By girlfriend came up with the idea of removing the photograph from the calendar and placing it in a nice frame. An economical way to acquire some nice artwork to decorate my bare apartment walls.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Etro scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Zegna pant
Bernini belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
MJ cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## balder

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks, the photo is actually from a calendar of photos by a gentleman named James Van Der Zee a black photographer who took pictures in Harlem during the Harlem Renaissance.
> 
> By girlfriend came up with the idea of removing the photograph from the calendar and placing it in a nice frame. An economical way to acquire some nice artwork to decorate my bare apartment walls.


I knew the photo but could not remember the photographers name,thanks for reminding me!


----------



## upr_crust

*On new PC hardware, but the same old face, still . . .*

Something to start off the week, then . . .


----------



## gnatty8

Very nice suit and tie Holdfast, the depth of the color of those lapels is amazing. Tie is perfect complement also. How about details on both?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Moss green, roundneck cotton jumper over a tattersall (brown/grey windowpane)
Distressed, blue narrow jeans 
Brown country brogues

Very British, as always


----------



## WouldaShoulda

gnatty8 said:


> Look at the dude on the far right, rocking his selvedge and displaying the 4" cuff!
> 
> Seriously, I am always fascinated by these types of pictures, imagining how the lives of the kids in the pictures turned out, what they've done in life, where they live.. Thanks for posting Cruiser.


I appreciate them also.

Do you suppose they grew up to wear jeans with sportcoats and pocket squares??


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> Look at the dude on the far right, rocking his selvedge and displaying the 4" cuff!


Big cuffs were quite common in those days. Although I wasn't in the picture that I posted, I wore big cuffs also in the 50's. I have no idea what brand jeans these are that I am wearing. After all, we're talking 50 years ago. :icon_smile_big:












> I am always fascinated by these types of pictures, imagining how the lives of the kids in the pictures turned out, what they've done in life, where they live


I still know several of the folks in that picture, although quite a few are also deceased now. In fact, one died just a couple of weeks ago. Several of the guys fought in Vietnam and one was seriously wounded. One went on to play drums for 60's pop icon Lou Christie. Most were just simple working folks and many are now retired.

OK, I guess we are wandering off topic for this thread. Sorry.

Cruiser


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## trappperg

jayteecee said:


>


Looking nice. I especially like the pocket square.


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

A little stiff on the pose today.
Still gotta figure out how to get some better lighting or something.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Very nicely balanced look.



gnatty8 said:


> Very nice suit and tie Holdfast, the depth of the color of those lapels is amazing. Tie is perfect complement also. How about details on both?


Thanks! The blazer is Brioni cashmere, and the tie is Ede & Ravenscroft.


----------



## Simon Myerson

williamson said:


> I couldn't disagree more - I'm emphatically with deandbn's opinion (even if he did get his facts wrong in his argument) and not with Peak. I strongly dislike the mixing of styles, and have called such mixing incongruous several times. Mixed styles surely send mixed messages.


I assume that the danger is that mixing things that shouldn't be mixed might lead to a lack of conformity, or people having their own ideas, or doing their own thing.

Presumably the mixed message would be 'I care about how I look, but I don't care that I don't look as you think I should look'? Can't think of another one.

It's clothes for pity's sake. Incongruity is ok and a 'mixed message' (whatever it might be) won't damage the nation's moral fibre. Relax.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment, and I can see that you're a brave man . . .*

. . . considering what comments have been made with regard to the mixing of jeans with dressier clothing.

Your tie today is very clever - a "fun" pattern that is actually aesthetically pleasing - good for you.

FWIW, I like how you look today - informal and colourful.



Holdfast said:


> Very nicely balanced look.


----------



## jayteecee

trappperg said:


> Looking nice. I especially like the pocket square.


Thank you, trapper.


----------



## trappperg

trappperg said:


> A little stiff on the pose today.
> Still gotta figure out how to get some better lighting or something.


Here's a close up of today's attire:
The cufflinks are another set of those hand painted coins, this time buffalo nickels.
The pocket silk may be a bit too light but when I went darker, it just blended in.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Oh, for goodness sake!*

Not you, too


----------



## dchandler2

trappperg said:


> Here's a close up of today's attire:
> The cufflinks are another set of those hand painted coins, this time buffalo nickels.
> The pocket silk may be a bit too light but when I went darker, it just blended in.


The pocket square looks great. IMHO you could have even went a little brighter. Something with a little more green to compliment the tie more.


----------



## upr_crust

*A warm suit, a vaguely silly tie, and some shoes too casual for the likes of some . . .*

I have survived Tuesday, apparently unbruised, as below . . .


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . considering what comments have been made with regard to the mixing of jeans with dressier clothing.


:icon_smile_big:

It's fun to see the apoplexy.

Had the day off today, so did a little light shopping. When everyone around you is already in "clothes buying mode", I think they take more notice of other people's clothes too. I was amused to overhear several "ooh, I like his jacket" and "that's a nice scarf comments" as I walked past, which, in the best Carly Simon tradition, I took to thinking they were about me.


----------



## jayteecee

"Ooh, I like his jacket."


----------



## jclothlover

Nice suit! I still havent had a chance to get a suit that I REALLY like for me =/


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna duffel-coat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## mco543

Quick jaunt to the mall to attempt to pick up collar pins and/or collar bars, no luck at all



Lids glen-plaid trilby
Emporio Armani frames with prescription rose colored Oakley lenses
Ralph Lauren jacket (from a 3 piece suit) charcoal herringbone with a royal blue and light blue windowpane
Polo Ralph Lauren shirt white and light blue stripes (my 1st journey into button down collars)
Banana Republic pocket square navy blue with silver and white
Aldo cognac belt
Geoffrey Beene navy pants
Aldo cognac brogue wingtips


----------



## upr_crust

*"You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you . . ."*

Actually, both scarf and jacket are quite nice, but we would hardly expect anything less from you.

As for causing apoplexy, I leave it to your professional judgment why you would be motivated to do that . . . :icon_smile_wink:.



Holdfast said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> It's fun to see the apoplexy.
> 
> Had the day off today, so did a little light shopping. When everyone around you is already in "clothes buying mode", I think they take more notice of other people's clothes too. I was amused to overhear several "ooh, I like his jacket" and "that's a nice scarf comments" as I walked past, which, in the best Carly Simon tradition, I took to thinking they were about me.


----------



## 46L

Holdfast said:


>


I think both are excellent (individually). However, I think the patterns are almost too similar together.


----------



## upr_crust

*I am not at all surprised that you are having trouble . . .*

. . . finding collar pins or collar bars - it is difficult to find them here in NYC, never mind in Florida.

If you want a collar pin, easily, buy a shirt from Brooks Bros. online that is worn with one - the collar pin comes with the shirt (though the style with the two small balls on each end I find impossible to fasten - the screw is tiny, and ball is very slippery in one's fingers). I have a number of the "safety pin" variety of collar pins from the 1980's, which are easier to fasten - one advantage to being older is the accumulation of occasionally useful junk.



mco543 said:


> Quick jaunt to the mall to attempt to pick up collar pins and/or collar bars, no luck at all


----------



## KAR120C

WOW. Very striking, yet elegant, combination.


----------



## twe_Ed

*I'm wondering....*



upr_crust said:


>


what's on the end(s) of your watch chain? I hazard a guess a watch at one end but the other? Is it a watch key, a vesta box?? I'm intrigued as I've just bought a single Albert chain in brass from a junk shop nearby and now need to get the matching watch.

I'm hoping to get my great-grandfather's watch soon which should be from around 1900 if not earlier. Shame I overwound it as a child but will repair as soon as I can.

Ed


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new (or new-ish) into the mix of suits for today . . .*

. . . this suit was last worn on my trip to London in November - figured that it was about time for it to make a new appearance.


----------



## upr_crust

*What''s on the ends of the watch chain? Well . . .*

. . . one end has an old compass, and the other a modern pocket watch - originally it had a small pocket knife, but that was confiscated at Chicago O'Hare, drat it all.

The chain was found with compass and pocket knife among my late father's effects after he died. The chain has engendered a lot of three-piece suits in its wake . . . :icon_smile:



twe_Ed said:


> what's on the end(s) of your watch chain? I hazard a guess a watch at one end but the other? Is it a watch key, a vesta box?? I'm intrigued as I've just bought a single Albert chain in brass from a junk shop nearby and now need to get the matching watch.
> 
> I'm hoping to get my great-grandfather's watch soon which should be from around 1900 if not earlier. Shame I overwound it as a child but will repair as soon as I can.
> 
> Ed


----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


> . . . one end has an old compass, and the other a modern pocket watch - originally it had a small pocket knife, but that was confiscated at Chicago O'Hare, drat it all.
> 
> The chain was found with compass and pocket knife among my late father's effects after he died. The chain has engendered a lot of three-piece suits in its wake . . . :icon_smile:


I'm glad there good things at the end of the chain. I've got my eye on a antique vesta box for the end of my double albert when I finally get round to finding one and then affording it. Don't smoke, I just like them :icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

mco543 said:


> Quick jaunt to the mall to attempt to pick up collar pins and/or collar bars, no luck at all
> 
> Lids glen-plaid trilby
> Emporio Armani frames with prescription rose colored Oakley lenses
> Ralph Lauren jacket (from a 3 piece suit) charcoal herringbone with a royal blue and light blue windowpane
> Polo Ralph Lauren shirt white and light blue stripes (my 1st journey into button down collars)
> Banana Republic pocket square navy blue with silver and white
> Aldo cognac belt
> Geoffrey Beene navy pants
> Aldo cognac brogue wingtips


If I may...

That coat is too big/ill fitting. As it is from a formal suit, and given the cloth and pattern, it's a particularly bad choice as an odd jacket.

The shirt is too casual a cloth and style for the suit coat.
The hat shades and hair/beard look like you're trying for Depp but the clothing isn't getting you there.

Respectfully,
CG


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> . . . finding collar pins or collar bars - it is difficult to find them here in NYC, never mind in Florida.
> 
> If you want a collar pin, easily, buy a shirt from Brooks Bros. online that is worn with one - the collar pin comes with the shirt (though the style with the two small balls on each end I find impossible to fasten - the screw is tiny, and ball is very slippery in one's fingers). I have a number of the "safety pin" variety of collar pins from the 1980's, which are easier to fasten - one advantage to being older is the accumulation of occasionally useful junk.


When I last looked, Dillard's still carried them. I haven't worn my collar pin (clip style) in a long time -- in fact, since I wore it in "It's a Wonderful Life"!


----------



## pichao

*elegant*



jayteecee said:


>


As always, a good ensemble. And the pocket square makes a nece contrast to the other colours...


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . one end has an old compass, and the other a modern pocket watch - originally it had a small pocket knife, but that was confiscated at Chicago O'Hare, drat it all.


An obvious choice of terrorist weapon, of course....


----------



## Luftvier

Passing through...































​


Cary Grant said:


> If I may...
> 
> That coat is too big/ill fitting. As it is from a formal suit, and given the cloth and pattern, it's a particularly bad choice as an odd jacket.
> 
> The shirt is too casual a cloth and style for the suit coat.
> The hat shades and hair/beard look like you're trying for Depp but the clothing isn't getting you there.
> 
> Respectfully,
> CG


CG speaks the truth. My first thought was that is was far too large in your shoulders.



mco543 said:


> Quick jaunt to the mall to attempt to pick up collar pins and/or collar bars, no luck at all . . .


I understand that some believe them to be the sartorial equivalent of a clip on tie, but I have a few collar bars that I picked up while thrifting, if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BB scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
TR jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## suitandtieguy

trappperg said:


> Here's a close up of today's attire:
> The cufflinks are another set of those hand painted coins, this time buffalo nickels.
> The pocket silk may be a bit too light but when I went darker, it just blended in.


You look amazing! I admire your good looks and style.


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Amazing, amazing, amazing...*

Trapperg, you ALWAYS look amazing. This ensemble is exquisite.



trappperg said:


> Here's a close up of today's attire:
> The cufflinks are another set of those hand painted coins, this time buffalo nickels.
> The pocket silk may be a bit too light but when I went darker, it just blended in.


----------



## jayteecee

pichao said:


> As always, a good ensemble. And the pocket square makes a nece contrast to the other colours...


Thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Some new swag, some older pieces . . .*

The shoes are new, the tie is on its second or third outing, but the shirt is several years old. In all, the various parts seem to playing well together, but I will let you folks decide that for yourselves.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## BarringtonAyre

My strolling around Town gear for a beautifully sunny / snowy Friday


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> The shoes are new, the tie is on its second or third outing, but the shirt is several years old. In all, the various parts seem to playing well together, but I will let you folks decide that for yourselves.


I think it works. I'm mixing old & new myself today (new jumper):


----------



## harvey_birdman

BB Overcoat
Zegna Trofeo suit
RL scarf
BB plain white shirt
BB Tie (thanks to Steve Smith for this item from the exchange!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
Isaia cords
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL boots
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Moretravels

This coat and vest look amazing

My strolling around Town gear for a beautifully sunny / snowy Friday[/quote]


----------



## 46L

Luftvier said:


> Passing through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Love everything but the PS


----------



## 46L

jayteecee said:


>


Great look overall, but the tie doesn't quite seem to match. It may be the photo, but it it appears to be very shiny compared to the rest of the outfit.


----------



## JaredC

I'm not sure I did the 4IH right, but whatever.


----------



## sjghr

Thought I'd get in on the act...



Interestingly, an almost entirely Marks and Spencer ensemble; except the jeans - the first pair I've actually worn in over twenty-two years...


----------



## gnatty8

Beautiful day in Dixie today, high in the low 60s:






Details:


----------



## Luftvier

Long day yesterday - taken at 7 pm. Bad lighting. Details only.

BBBF









Details:

























Love these buttons:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
Brioni cords
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> An obvious choice of terrorist weapon, of course....


HF, as always, great stuff. You may have answered ths already--and knowing me I may have asked it already--who makes your jackets with the flap over the breast pocket? Excellent.

UC, I used to travel with an atique cork screw that I had purchased in New Orleans. Even after 9/11 I brought on board planes for a number of years. Then one day it was flagged as a weapon and taken from me. They knew my plan to get the flight attendants rip roaring drunk. I am sure your knife was sold with my cork screw on Ebay. Chicago is famous for its graft you know.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Ah, yes . . .*

. . . there's those frayed hems turned up again

Y'know, if you just took those to your tailor, who is a magician, I gather, and had him re-hem those to really fit the length of your leg, gnatty8, you'd lose the frayed part and have something really nice. You just don't seem the type, with your otherwise impeccable outfits, to actually _want_ to wear frayed hems - turned up to show them off as well. At least I prefer not to believe that:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

Wore some denim dungarees today gents, hope you (dis)like em'






Details:


----------



## Trip English

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . there's those frayed hems turned up again
> 
> Y'know, if you just took those to your tailor, who is a magician, I gather, and had him re-hem those to really fit the length of your leg, gnatty8, you'd lose the frayed part and have something really nice. You just don't seem the type, with your otherwise impeccable outfits, to actually _want_ to wear frayed hems - turned up to show them off as well. At least I prefer not to believe that:icon_smile_wink:


I completely disagree! I do the same things with my chino cuffs and believe it shows a certain insouciance. He's pairing them with what is essentially a gentleman's work shoe and I think the overall composition works. In fact, I'm more consistently impressed with Gnatty's showings than any other posters and it's usually his impeccable silhouette paired with details like these worn cuffs that make it so compelling.


----------



## Trip English

gnatty8 said:


> Details:


What are you using on your Indys?


----------



## gnatty8

Trip English said:


> What are you using on your Indys?


Those are actually the new brown chromexcel 405s, so the finish and color of the leather is not the same as the classic. Haven't used anything on them yet, will probably let them get roughed up.


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> HF, as always, great stuff. You may have answered ths already--and knowing me I may have asked it already--who makes your jackets with the flap over the breast pocket? Excellent.


Thanks; those are RTW RLPL, though tailored moderately extensively by Ede & Ravenscroft to fit better.



gnatty8 said:


> Wore some denim dungarees today gents, hope you (dis)like em'


Put me in the "like" camp.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I for one . . .*



gnatty8 said:


> Wore some denim dungarees today gents, hope you (dis)like em'


. . . don't dislike em' in this combination, with the open collar, sweater, and sport coat. It's only the gussied-up tie, vest and pocket pouf, dress shoe pairing with saggy, baggy "dungs" that I find appalling.


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier said:


> Long day yesterday - taken at 7 pm. Bad lighting. Details only.
> 
> BBBF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these buttons:


Dude! You're being a tease... show us the whole outfit.


----------



## JaredC

Mixing patterns is truly terrifying. Trying to tie the blue of the square to the blue portion of the shirt pattern, but it's hard to tell in photos. I'm not sure how well I did.

And I straightened my square after looking at the picture. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## sjghr

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . don't dislike em' in this combination, with the open collar, sweater, and sport coat. It's only the gussied-up tie, vest and pocket pouf, dress shoe pairing with saggy, baggy "dungs" that I find appalling.


Excellent take on the situation (and I fall into the like camp too - a nice look gnatty8). I had not worn a pair of jeans for about 22 years until a month ago - I have enjoyed pairing them with a couple of different jackets and shirts/polo shirts since then.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni wool suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton tie
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## dchandler2

Starting to warm up here in Texas again. Got a chance to play some tennis outside after church today.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Luftvier

Dinner with the wife and an old friend tonight...









































And the meerschaum is coloring nicely...









_
Coat - Kiton
Shirt - Express
Tie - Target
Trou - BR
Shoes - Vtg AE_


----------



## upr_crust

*Some new swag to start off the week . . .*

. . . new tie, new shoes.


----------



## Luftvier

thunderw21 said:


>


Is this shirt collar a bit large?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dchandler2 said:


> Starting to warm up here in Texas again. Got a chance to play some tennis outside after church today.


I hope Harpo and Chico show up next!!


----------



## BearBear

beautiful shoes - love the color. What make/model?


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> . . . new tie, new shoes.


UC, I like those blutchers. Do you mind sharing some details?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Luftvier said:


> Dinner with the wife and an old friend tonight...
> 
> _Coat - Kiton_
> _Shirt - Express_
> _Tie - Target_
> _Trou - BR_
> _Shoes - Vtg AE_


Combining a Kiton jacket with an Express shirt and a tie from Target! Despite the study in contrasts, it works......

(I look forward to someone embarassing me by saying "You dummy, Target is the latest brand of 18-fold ties from Italy...." :icon_smile_big


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier: It seems like your collar points are curling under. Are you pressing them enough?


----------



## twe_Ed

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . don't dislike em' in this combination, with the open collar, sweater, and sport coat. It's only the gussied-up tie, vest and pocket pouf, dress shoe pairing with saggy, baggy "dungs" that I find appalling.


You don't say :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Starting to warm up here in Texas again. Got a chance to play some tennis outside after church today...
> 
> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums... Traveler Blazer E Zegna Pants/DSC00004-1.jpg


It must be getting warmer; very spring colours, esp. the tie



Luftvier said:


>


Blue & green is a great combo. You've managed to do the collar pin look without it looking affected; very nice!



upr_crust said:


> . . . new tie, new shoes.


Both look very nice indeed!

The snow returned unexpectedly this morning. Quite a bit of it too, with some settling. Thankfully things turned to rain in the PM, and melted most of it.


----------



## Luftvier

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Combining a Kiton jacket with an Express shirt and a tie from Target! Despite the study in contrasts, it works......
> 
> (I look forward to someone embarassing me by saying "You dummy, Target is the latest brand of 18-fold ties from Italy...." :icon_smile_big


Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without as my mother taught me when I was young.

I've had the shirt probably 7 years - from the days when I worked there - it still works, though its fraying at the collars and cuffs. No need to toss it yet!

The target tie was a bargain on clearance at target, not worth turning down.

The Kiton was an ebay find.



Jovan said:


> Luftvier: It seems like your collar points are curling under. Are you pressing them enough?


...or ever? This shirts has never seen an iron. I doubt it will for the remainder of its shirtly life.



Holdfast said:


> Blue & green is a great combo. You've managed to do the collar pin look without it looking affected; very nice!


Thanks! Looking sharp as usual!


----------



## upr_crust

*Since you asked . . .*

Please forgive my presumption, but I cannot see most photos posted to AAAC from my office, so I will posit that Bearbear, Riyadh552, and Holdfast are commenting on the same articles.

The brown two-eyelet bluchers are a recent purchase, from Bergdorf Goodman in NYC, their house brand, Italian-made, (the salesman did not disclose the factory). I had liked the look of these shoes (and their black twins) when I first saw them this season, and, as fortune would have it, this pair was among the last they had, in my size, and at about a 65% discount.

Today's tie is the last of the Charvet ties I've purchased on sale at Bergdorf's this season - bought the same night at Friday's shoes and today's, and at about the same level of discount.



riyadh552 said:


> UC, I like those blutchers. Do you mind sharing some details?


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> Please forgive my presumption, but I cannot see most photos posted to AAAC from my office, so I will posit that Bearbear, Riyadh552, and Holdfast are commenting on the same articles.
> 
> The brown two-eyelet bluchers are a recent purchase, from Bergdorf Goodman in NYC, their house brand, Italian-made, (the salesman did not disclose the factory). I had liked the look of these shoes (and their black twins) when I first saw them this season, and, as fortune would have it, this pair was among the last they had, in my size, and at about a 65% discount.
> 
> Today's tie is the last of the Charvet ties I've purchased on sale at Bergdorf's this season - bought the same night at Friday's shoes and today's, and at about the same level of discount.


super looking shoes - very Corthay.


----------



## upr_crust

*Your reaction was exactly the same as mine when I saw them for the first time . . .*

. . . their resemblance to the Corthay shoes at Leffot was striking.



gman-17 said:


> super looking shoes - very Corthay.


----------



## rgrossicone

First day back at work after a nice break...still high from a terrific victory by the RW&B last night!


























Thoughts on the tie? I wanted to try something a little different and felt the colors here worked nicely without being overly boring or overly distracting woth the pattern of the coat.









:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## gman-17

upr_crust said:


> . . . their resemblance to the Corthay shoes at Leffot was striking.


Even the tongue of the shoe extends in a manner similar to Corthay--but not quite. I wish I had access to that sale--would have bought a pair as well.


----------



## jayteecee

Luftvier said:


>


Beautiful.

Well played.



rgrossicone said:


> Thoughts on the tie? I wanted to try something a little different and felt the colors here worked nicely without being overly boring or overly distracting woth the pattern of the coat.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## dchandler2

WouldaShoulda said:


> I hope Harpo and Chico show up next!!


Stay tuned and don't turn that dial :icon_smile:



Holdfast said:


> It must be getting warmer; very spring colours, esp. the tie


Thanks Holdfast, however in the blink of an eye the weather turned cold again here also.

By the way, nice color coordination on the outfit. :thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## YoungClayB

been a while since my last post...been working from home a lot lately...finally back in the office today.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Srynerson

gman-17 said:


> super looking shoes - very Corthay.


That was my exact thought -- they look almost like clones of the Arca. The only difference I'm immediately spotting is in the stitching.


----------



## Srynerson

jayteecee said:


>


I'm sure some people will ding you for the tie/PS being too "matchy," but I think this is an all-around great combination of colors/textures! :thumbs-up:


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Close up to follow later.


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier said:


> ...or ever? This shirts has never seen an iron. I doubt it will for the remainder of its shirtly life.


Whenever I see a collar that curls under, it says to me that the wearer doesn't know how to iron or is ignorant of it.


----------



## ykurtz

Srynerson said:


> That was my exact thought -- they look almost like clones of the Arca. The only difference I'm immediately spotting is in the stitching.


Wow, those shoes are striking.


----------



## Cary Grant

Jovan said:


> Luftvier: It seems like your collar points are curling under. Are you pressing them enough?


Ignoring that I heard Luft's own comments about the iron... I'd say pressing the collar would be anathema to this unfused, soft-collar style.


----------



## Holdfast

Slightly subdued Tuesday...


----------



## sjghr

Pretty casual for me today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
GB scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
Energie jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Luftvier

Today's rain has washed away the majority of the impacted snow, thankfully.
On the El in raincoat.








​Wearing a new acquisition today - BB Regent. I need to suppress the waist a bit, but it otherwise fits well. Trou wrinkles are a combination of sitting all day and the rain. The tailor gave me a hard time about the 2" cuffs on flat front trouser, but the salesman was all about it and started waxing nostalgic, telling me stories about how he and his brother used to wear cuffs like that when they were young.








































_Raincoat - thrift
Gloves - "bespoke" knit cigar gloves
Suit - BB Regent 1818 Italian make
Shirt - Express
Tie - thrift
Collar pin/tie clip - thrift
Socks- PRL
Shoes - Vtg Florsheim_​


----------



## Luftvier

jayteecee said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you



YoungClayB said:


> been a while since my last post...been working from home a lot lately...finally back in the office today.


I like the combo - I think the jacket could use some waist suppression and the pants could benefit from shortening. And while I like the wholecuts, I wish AE wouldn't use bicycle-toe broguing (At least, these appear to me to be AEs).



Jovan said:


> Whenever I see a collar that curls under, it says to me that the wearer doesn't know how to iron or is ignorant of it.





Cary Grant said:


> Ignoring that I heard Luft's own comments about the iron... I'd say pressing the collar would be anathema to this unfused, soft-collar style.


I learned to iron in elementary school, thanks to Scouts. And I have plenty of shirts worth ironing - this is just not one of them. They're made with X% lycra, which makes ironing terribly frustrating so I just wash and hang dry. And since the shirts are so old, rather poor quality, and wearing out, I'd rather use the time I'd spend ironing on more fruitful ventures, say taking photos of my clothing and submitting them for internet critique. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ykurtz

Luftvier said:


> _Raincoat - thrift_
> _Gloves - "bespoke" knit cigar gloves_
> _Suit - BB Regent 1818 Italian make_
> _Shirt - Express_
> _Tie - thrift_
> _Collar pin/tie clip - thrift_
> _Socks- PRL_​
> _Shoes - Vtg Florsheim_​


Like the sock/tie combo. It plays.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Although . . .*



thunderw21 said:


> \


. . . it's just a bit on the roomy side, and you're being a little coy with the sleeve length, the coat actually looks like it might fit you. So I give this one a thumbs way up. A substantial, beautifully draped fabric and timeless style. Bravo!


----------



## gman-17

Srynerson said:


> That was my exact thought -- they look almost like clones of the Arca. The only difference I'm immediately spotting is in the stitching.


Srynerson,

That was my exact thought---hmmm, I don't think they share the Corthay price tag either.

Yoshio -- thanks for the PM and for calling my attention to the shoe. Someday I am going to have me a pair of those Corthay's. :icon_smile_big: There is a gentleness to M. Corthay's work which is just so different from most of what gets seen here. Love them--wish I could afford them.


----------



## thunderw21

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it's just a bit on the roomy side, and you're being a little coy with the sleeve length, the coat actually looks like it might fit you. So I give this one a thumbs way up. A substantial, beautifully draped fabric and timeless style. Bravo!


Thanks. As for the sleeves, I had them lengthened a few weeks ago so they're good to go (have been slowly going through my wardrobe and altering things). Just thought I'd put my hands in my pockets to look less stiff.

Here's a year old photo of the same suit pre-arm lengthening showing off the silhouette:









Has patch pockets and a single short vent in back (an unusual feature on pre-'50s suits), indicating a sports suit. Dated Sept. 1940 from Kaufmann's of Pittsburgh.


----------



## upr_crust

*A double-header of an evening, requiring "festive dress" . . .*

. . . in between rain storms.

I've two museum previews to attend this evening, including the Whitney Biennial, the invitation for which requested "festive dress".

I have no idea as to how festive I look today, but I am wearing a late-season bargain - today's coat was snatched from the Family Syms for the princely sum of $74.75 - Joseph Abboud, and camel's hair.

Hope that it meets with some approval.


----------



## jayteecee

Srynerson said:


> I'm sure some people will ding you for the tie/PS being too "matchy," but I think this is an all-around great combination of colors/textures! :thumbs-up:


Thank you.

Today's feeble attempt...


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier said:


> I learned to iron in elementary school, thanks to Scouts. And I have plenty of shirts worth ironing - this is just not one of them. They're made with X% lycra, which makes ironing terribly frustrating so I just wash and hang dry. And since the shirts are so old, rather poor quality, and wearing out, I'd rather use the time I'd spend ironing on more fruitful ventures, say taking photos of my clothing and submitting them for internet critique. :icon_smile_big:


I see -- maybe then it's time for better shirts? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

I suppose this is more like "what I was wearing the other night," but I digress... (apologies for the goofy smile below)


----------



## trappperg

*Close up of yesterday's suit*











trappperg said:


> Close up to follow later.


----------



## pichao

*Nice tie*



Luftvier said:


> Today's rain has washed away the majority of the impacted snow, thankfully.
> On the El in raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a new acquisition today - BB Regent. I need to suppress the waist a bit, but it otherwise fits well. Trou wrinkles are a combination of sitting all day and the rain. The tailor gave me a hard time about the 2" cuffs on flat front trouser, but the salesman was all about it and started waxing nostalgic, telling me stories about how he and his brother used to wear cuffs like that when they were young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Raincoat - thrift_
> _Gloves - "bespoke" knit cigar gloves_
> _Suit - BB Regent 1818 Italian make_
> _Shirt - Express_
> _Tie - thrift_
> _Collar pin/tie clip - thrift_
> _Socks- PRL_
> 
> _Shoes - Vtg Florsheim_​


I like your tie!


----------



## rgrossicone

There's a storm front comin'

Nervous wreck watching the US try to avoid the upset at the hands of La Suisse...


----------



## YoungClayB

Please ignore the wrinkles...I was looking a bit more "pressed" at 8am


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Armani cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## sjghr

Attire for tomorrow. A trip to London for a cigar launch evening:

M&S 'Classic' Blazer
M&S 'Travel' (crease resistant) trousers
Hawes and Curtis Shirt (excellent deal from outlet store - £15)
TM Lewin _Princes Trust_ tie
Finished off with cigar cufflinks (bought in Davidoff cigar shop, no idea who made them...)


----------



## Srynerson

trappperg said:


>


Very nice! Is it self-stripe or are the stripes actually a different color?


----------



## schrute

Very good morning from Finland!

Amadeus overcoat
BB blue suit
CT Sea Island shirt 
TB belt
BB tie
Briori socks
Cashmere scarf

It's only -13C here in Finland today. I'm saying "only" because for the past couple of months it's been constantly at least -20C. Luckily these kind of winters aren't that common even in here. Anymore. I may have to take few pics for you guys to see how much snow we have right now.

At least last nights hockey games warmed me up nicely. Finns in top four, next time facing USA. Bad memories from Switzerland last spring, but hopefully we make everyone forget that one.  But I'm even more exited because our beloved neighbours the Swedes lost!! Bye bye, Peter & the gang.

PS. Do we have somekind of topic for quick questions on this forum? I wasn't able to find one. Also it would be nice to find a topic where I can post few pics of our nature later on? Wouldn't like to ruin your wonderful topic with my endless stories


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

https://www.myfashionlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/1460-dr-martens.jpg

Plus faded blue jeans, a white Fred Perry (with navy piping) and a black cotton V neck jumper.


----------



## BearBear

rgrossicone said:


> There's a storm front comin'
> 
> Nervous wreck watching the US try to avoid the upset at the hands of La Suisse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, yes, it was a nail biter until the US scored in the third period. Another empty netter too...but closer than the score said. Set us up for nice line to the gold.
> 
> Second, I like the hat. Details please?


----------



## schrute

schrute said:


> I may have to take few pics for you guys to see how much snow we have right now.


Here they are:

https://img69.imageshack.us/i/029uz.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/028va.jpg/

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/026ek.jpg/

^ That is a river.

https://img138.imageshack.us/i/025gx.jpg/

Harmfully my camera (or cameraman) wasn't able to capture all the light to the pics.

Ok, for now on I won't post offtopic pictures to this topic... Until Finland beats USA. 

Let's consider my OT posts as me introducing myself!


----------



## upr_crust

*Snow seems to be a theme about now . . .*

. . .that white crud is falling from the skies over Manhattan right now.

Something more casual for today . . . .


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


Hmmm, I think it looks good in this instance, but is windowpane on windowpane allowed under "The Rules"? :icon_study:


----------



## upr_crust

*Rules? There are rules to this game? I thought that this was . . . .*

. . . the sartorial equivalent of "Ultimate Fighting" :icon_smile_wink:



Srynerson said:


> Hmmm, I think it looks good in this instance, but is windowpane on windowpane allowed under "The Rules"? :icon_study:


----------



## TRH

schrute said:


> Very good morning from Finland!
> 
> ...


Always great to have a fellow countryman here, welcome to the forum!


----------



## trappperg

*Yesterday*

The breast pocket on this suit is shallower than most, making the silk puff out a bit too much for my tastes.


----------



## midtownmainer

Upr_crust- very nice look today. I like the dual windowpane look. Quick question for you- if you don't mind- what make are those shoes you are wearing? I have been looking for a nice pair of split toe black derbies for a while now...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

trappperg said:


> The breast pocket on this suit is shallower than most, making the silk puff out a bit too much for my tastes.


No vest today!!

That looks like a Glen Plaid.

You could have "Tradded" things up a little with an OCBD and a nice emblematic tie!!


----------



## upr_crust

*In the spirit of "full disclosure" . . .*

Today's shoes are Mezlans that I bought at markdown from Century 21 a couple of years ago. They are not the best-made of shoes, but I liked the styling, and the price, thus I pulled the trigger.

Whether this particular style is still available somewhere, I do not know, but I have gotten compliments on these shoes since their purchase - thank you for yours.



midtownmainer said:


> Upr_crust- very nice look today. I like the dual windowpane look. Quick question for you- if you don't mind- what make are those shoes you are wearing? I have been looking for a nice pair of split toe black derbies for a while now...


----------



## Holdfast

Busy day....


----------



## trappperg

WouldaShoulda said:


> No vest today!!
> 
> That looks like a Glen Plaid.
> 
> You could have "Tradded" things up a little with an OCBD and a nice emblematic tie!!


This is one of my few less traditional suits so I thought I'd go all the way. Not sure what an OCBD is, though.


----------



## oroy38

trappperg said:


> The breast pocket on this suit is shallower than most, making the silk puff out a bit too much for my tastes.


I don't like that black shirt with this, then again, it doesn't matter what I like. I would have done the black shirt with a very dark charcoal suit in a flannel. Also, I think the shoulders are a bit big on the jacket.

Also, OCBD = Oxford Cloth Button-Down, for your ref.

All in all, I'm glad to see that you took a risk with your outfit, but it's not one of your best. Such is the nature of taking these risks though! Sometimes it works out really well, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## milanese

I say NO to black shirts at all in formal clothing.


----------



## rgrossicone

BearBear said:


> First, yes, it was a nail biter until the US scored in the third period. Another empty netter too...but closer than the score said. Set us up for nice line to the gold.
> 
> Second, I like the hat. Details please?


Thanks BB...Pierre Cardin...$6 at C21. Looking fwd to some good puck this weekend!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Luftvier

oroy38 said:


> I don't like that black shirt with this, then again, it doesn't matter what I like. I would have done the black shirt with a very dark charcoal suit in a flannel. Also, I think the shoulders are a bit big on the jacket.
> 
> Also, OCBD = Oxford Cloth Button-Down, for your ref.
> 
> All in all, I'm glad to see that you took a risk with your outfit, but it's not one of your best. Such is the nature of taking these risks though! Sometimes it works out really well, sometimes it doesn't.


Agreed on all fronts. That jacket needs the shoulders taken in and the black shirt looks odd.



milanese said:


> I say NO to black shirts at all in formal clothing.


...this too.

New acquisition - 50s sack jacket - canvassed. The snow continues. Went to the local barber today for a cut and got good conversation gratis.


----------



## mco543

So, there was a time when Stanley Blacker didnt make garbage? I see his stuff at thrift stores constantly and everything i've seen has copious amounts of polyester in it.


----------



## Luftvier

mco543 said:


> So, there was a time when Stanley Blacker didnt make garbage? I see his stuff at thrift stores constantly and everything i've seen has copious amounts of polyester in it.


...apparently so. 100% wool.


----------



## ykurtz

Srynerson said:


> Hmmm, I think it looks good in this instance, but is windowpane on windowpane allowed under "The Rules"? :icon_study:


Pattern on pattern matching works well, particularly when you go from small (shirt) to large (jacket). It works.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*A tweed on tweed...*

...and a "very hard to put a tie" shirt.
Hope it works


























Cheers, guys

V


----------



## Holdfast

Luftvier said:


> New acquisition - 50s sack jacket - canvassed.


Jacket & trousers are a great combo!

First day in a LONG time I could go outside without some sort of outerwear. Brisk, but sunny (though I wouldn't have wanted to stay outside for more than five minutes or so). The colder (and possibly snowy) weather is forecast to return by Sunday though...


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

Back to more formality:

















As for the black shirt, I went off-track for a day and just jazzed it up all over.


----------



## Srynerson

trappperg said:


> As for the black shirt, I went off-track for a day and just jazzed it up all over.


I'll stick up for the black-shirt-with-suit look, but I limit it to evenings out (light tie) and funerals (dark tie).


----------



## Bridgers

milanese said:


> I say NO to black shirts at all in formal clothing.


Although I tend to think this way too, it never fails that I see someone do it and think to myself, "I want to wear that." I've only been brave enough to try black shirt + black necktie.


----------



## mysharona

Yes, yes, I've missed all of you as well. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Diesel jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## Mendenhall2

themanfromlisbon said:


> ...and a "very hard to put a tie" shirt.
> Hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, guys
> 
> V


This is great! I would love to wear something like this. The tie does look a bit funny, but I can't think of any other pattern or color that would work. Bravo!


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> Yes, yes, I've missed all of you as well. :icon_smile_wink:


Welcome back...you are looking sharp and refreshed.


----------



## ItalianGent

trappperg said:


> Back to more formality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the black shirt, I went off-track for a day and just jazzed it up all over.


Great combo. Love that suit!:aportnoy:


----------



## gnatty8

Just passing through.

Looking good Vic, like the coat, shirt and tie very much. 






Shoes:


----------



## stcolumba

Suit: Hickey Freeman MTM
Shirt: Clarke and Dawe (Belfast, No. Ireland)
Tie: Breuer
Topcoat: J Crew Mayfair
Scarf: "Van Boven" label, Ann Arbor


----------



## trappperg

*Today's offering*

One of my favorite Brooks Brothers suits.


----------



## rgrossicone

Day of errands in the mounds of snow...saw Tony Bennett at Lioni's again. My lil girl certainly loves the snow though!


















They're talking another massive storm mid-late week...some are saying 2+ feet.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Mendenhall2 said:


> This is great! I would love to wear something like this. The tie does look a bit funny, but I can't think of any other pattern or color that would work. Bravo!


Thanks a lot, M. And if you like to wear something like, go for it. All easy pieces.
I have almost the same opinion about the tie, but I think I have one or two more to go with that shirt (in the picture, I think it's not very clear, but the shirt is brown/white)

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> Looking good Vic, like the coat, shirt and tie very much.
> 
> Shoes:


Thanks, G. 
And with you, everything keeps working fine. Great coat and fab«ntastic shoes

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

stcolumba said:


> Suit: Hickey Freeman MTM
> Shirt: Clarke and Dawe (Belfast, No. Ireland)
> Tie: Breuer
> Topcoat: J Crew Mayfair
> Scarf: "Van Boven" label, Ann Arbor


Nice suit, stcolumba. And Breuer is one of my fav brands.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

trappperg said:


> One of my favorite Brooks Brothers suits.


Sometimes lights are treacherous. I presume the suit is grey. Anyway, looks very good.

Cheers

V


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Day of errands in the mounds of snow...saw Tony Bennett at Lioni's again. My lil girl certainly loves the snow though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're talking another massive storm mid-late week...some are saying 2+ feet.


Looking good, Rob. The little one too 

Cheers

V


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Cale belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## BrettUnder

Just got a good deal on this obviously hasn't had any alterations. What do you think? Any comments much appreciated...


----------



## ykurtz

BrettUnder said:


> Just got a good deal on this obviously hasn't had any alterations. What do you think? Any comments much appreciated...


Pretty good from the front (obviously you'll be shortening the pant legs). Shoulders look right, jacket length looks good from the front, and the sleeves are just about perfect in length. You should take pics from the side and from the back as well. We'll be in a better position to offer more constructive responses.


----------



## BrettUnder

Thanks for the reply. Jacket's acting a bit funny on the back side maybe because I have the pants bunched up a bit back there (need to be taken in about 1.5") or maybe I just have a big ass...


----------



## ykurtz

BrettUnder said:


> Thanks for the reply. Jacket's acting a bit funny on the back side maybe because I have the pants bunched up a bit back there (need to be taken in about 1.5") or maybe I just have a big ass...


The side vents are pulling open, which you don't want when standing straight up. You may need to take the jacket out on the sides a bit; I recommend taking it to a tailor for a minor tweak. It is bunching up near the waist, but I'd wait until you right size the pants at the waist before performing any surgery (or if the tailor is competent, he could make the necessary adjustments all at once).


----------



## Luftvier

gnatty8 said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> Looking good Vic, like the coat, shirt and tie very much.
> 
> Shoes:


Sharp as alway Gnat. Are those Barkers?



rgrossicone said:


> Day of errands in the mounds of snow...saw Tony Bennett at Lioni's again. My lil girl certainly loves the snow though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're talking another massive storm mid-late week...some are saying 2+ feet.


You always nail it, Rob. Send some of that snow down here. We could use another 2 feet :icon_smile_big:



trappperg said:


> One of my favorite Brooks Brothers suits.


The coat looks rather short in this photo. I presume it's from the angle of the picture?

Poor photography this evening. My apologies.

























_Coat - BB
Jeans - GAP Selvedge
Shirt - CT
Tie - PRL
Square - Kent Wang
Shoes - Alden Shell PTBs_


----------



## gnatty8

Luftvier said:


> Sharp as alway Gnat. Are those Barkers?


Thanks man, yes, these are Barker Black, Stratton IIRC.

How do you like the Gap selvedge? I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Luftvier

It used to be better a few years back. But I got these for 1/2 while I was working for BR, so worth it at $40/pair. At ~$80/pair pair retail, I think it's worth it to pay a bit more for a better, non-Chinese brand.


----------



## rgrossicone

Luftvier said:


> You always nail it, Rob. Send some of that snow down here. We could use another 2 feet :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Poor photography this evening. My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coat - BB
> Jeans - GAP Selvedge
> Shirt - CT
> Tie - PRL
> Square - Kent Wang
> Shoes - Alden Shell PTBs_


Cheers Lufty...seems we were channeling the same tweed/denim feeling yesterday!


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> How do you like the Gap selvedge? I've heard good things about them.


Wasn't in the market for a pair, but was at a GAP and tried them on. For my shape they just don't work, especially at $90. The slim leg, which I like, has way too low a rise, while the "straight leg" has a better rise but seems straight up baggy. My APCs are my go to's.


----------



## Luftvier

I have a pair each of the skinny and authentic. The Authentics are great and fit like 501s. I had to size down in them. I should have done the same with the skinny, as they stretched. I generally prefer the authentic cut, as the skinny cut are more fashion-forward and hipster-esque than I prefer. But the wife likes them.


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> Wasn't in the market for a pair, but was at a GAP and tried them on. For my shape they just don't work, especially at $90. The slim leg, which I like, has way too low a rise, while the "straight leg" has a better rise but seems straight up baggy. My APCs are my go to's.


Have never tried APC, most of my denim is either RRL or J Crew. In fact, the J Crew vintage slim fit is probably my favorite fit of all. Tried the 484 or whatever and it was great in the waist but the thighs looked painted on.. Shame since it had a very nice narrow leg and great rise, but those thighs.. :crazy:



Luftvier said:


> I have a pair each of the skinny and authentic. The Authentics are great and fit like 501s. I had to size down in them. I should have done the same with the skinny, as they stretched. I generally prefer the authentic cut, as the skinny cut are more fashion-forward and hipster-esque than I prefer. But the wife likes them.


Have a couple pair of the plain old ringspun denim authentics that I keep out at our cabin to avoid having to pack clothes every time we go there. I like em', but not as much as the vintage slim fit I mentioned above.


----------



## gnatty8

Weekend stuff..


----------



## JaredC

One of these days I'll stop using the BlackBerry to take photos. It's nearly useless.


----------



## YoungClayB

gnatty8 said:


> Weekend stuff..


Gnatty, how do you manage to keep your shoes in such magnificent condition? The soles of mine tend to get scuffed as I wear them....especially around the toe area.

Anyways, I always love seeing your shoes.

Seeing your double oak soles has really got me wanting a pair of Alden PTB's in cigar shell.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Weekend stuff..


Hope you have a great weekend.
We keep on raining.

Cheers

V

(looking good in grey, G)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Going classic*

A bit, I think


























Cheers

V


----------



## gnatty8

YoungClayB said:


> Gnatty, how do you manage to keep your shoes in such magnificent condition? The soles of mine tend to get scuffed as I wear them....especially around the toe area.
> 
> Anyways, I always love seeing your shoes.
> 
> Seeing your double oak soles has really got me wanting a pair of Alden PTB's in cigar shell.


One of the benefits of a fairly large shoe cupboard I guess, none of my shoes get a terrible amount of wear each month so they stay looking fairly good. I usually get my cobbler to nail on some of those hard plastic toe taps, which tend to help preserve the toe, which can take a beating.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hope you have a great weekend.
> We keep on raining.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V
> 
> (looking good in grey, G)


Thanks Vic, you too!


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, Sharona. You have a way of making everything look good, but my favorite is when you keep it simpler like this picture.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
NM pocket-square
Gucci scarf
Kiton three-piece suit
Brioni pocket-square
NM gloves
Brioni tie
Zegna shirt
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Barneys balmorals
VW cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Pyjamas, a smile, and my reading glasses...dash of water please ..hic. :icon_smile:


----------



## dchandler2

Casual Sunday in church today. Jeans and a sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

themanfromlisbon said:


> A bit, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V


Everything is great. But the socks pull it over the top!


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Have never tried APC, most of my denim is either RRL or J Crew. In fact, the J Crew vintage slim fit is probably my favorite fit of all. Tried the 484 or whatever and it was great in the waist but the thighs looked painted on.. Shame since it had a very nice narrow leg and great rise, but those thighs.. :crazy:
> 
> Have a couple pair of the plain old ringspun denim authentics that I keep out at our cabin to avoid having to pack clothes every time we go there. I like em', but not as much as the vintage slim fit I mentioned above.


G-yes, my most comfy pair of jeans are the JCrew Vintage Slim in selvedge...the wash nicely too (not like my NS which don't get a wash. How is the sizing on the 484s...I wear a 30 waist on the Vint Slim Fit and when i wear with a shirt tucked in need a belt, as by the end of the day they stretch. But I have hockey thighs like you... Still would like to try them on.

You should def phone the APC store in NYC and get some NS...I think you'd like them A LOT, and for the $150 a decent price. They are a touch vanity sized, and the waist fit similarly to my JCrews, but there's a bit more room in the thigh. They'd go GREAT with all your Indys. I wear a 30 in those as well (normally I wear 31 or 32 in other brands) and they stretch a bit...could get into a 29 as well in the NSs but I don't want them THAT slim (thighs again)


----------



## upr_crust

*A slow start to the sartorial week . . . .*

. . . nothing too outrageous or bedazzling (I am quite incapable of bedazzling this AM - I would settle for "awake").


----------



## bwep

going with denim for a while:

Loro Piana chocolate brown cashmere half zip
Truzzi blue shirt
Nudie jeans deep blue
W Kleinberg croc belt
Marcoliani socks
C&J chocolate single buckle monk straps
Hermes cologne
Tissot titanium/rubber Ttouch watch

have a great start to the work week!!


----------



## rgrossicone

In mourning...


























but still so darn proud of what we've accomplished


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice donegal trou, Rob.










































But I'm sending a hit squad with hot towels and a razor to find you! :devil:


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
Borsalino scarf
Gates gloves
NM polo
Earl jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . nothing too outrageous or bedazzling (I am quite incapable of bedazzling this AM - I would settle for "awake").


I felt quite the same way this morning!

Lovely stuff, esp. the bow-tie knot.



rgrossicone said:


> In mourning... but still so darn proud of what we've accomplished.


I'm not a massive hockey fan, but caught most of the final last night; cracking match.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Lovely stuff, esp. the bow-tie knot.


Thanks. That tie and I had quite an argument this morning.

It almost won.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks. That tie and I had quite an argument this morning.
> 
> It almost won.


That's when you know you'll get a great knot.


----------



## mysharona

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice outfit, Sharona. You have a way of making everything look good, but my favorite is when you keep it simpler like this picture.


Thanks a lot! I'm working on simplicity.


----------



## mco543

In honor of the amazing effort the US Men's Olympic hockey team put on yesterday i decided to go with a red/white/blue/silver color scheme. Heartbreaking loss but i'm so incredibly proud of what they accomplished.



thrifted navy blue/electric blue pinstripe suit
Robert Talbott silver tie
vintage sterling silver/onyx tie clip
Saks burgundy square
Armani Exchange white shirt
Banana Republic royal blue socks
Aldo black brogues
Vintage Movado watch in 14k gold


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


> G-yes, my most comfy pair of jeans are the JCrew Vintage Slim in selvedge...the wash nicely too (not like my NS which don't get a wash. How is the sizing on the 484s...I wear a 30 waist on the Vint Slim Fit and when i wear with a shirt tucked in need a belt, as by the end of the day they stretch. But I have hockey thighs like you... Still would like to try them on.
> 
> You should def phone the APC store in NYC and get some NS...I think you'd like them A LOT, and for the $150 a decent price. They are a touch vanity sized, and the waist fit similarly to my JCrews, but there's a bit more room in the thigh. They'd go GREAT with all your Indys. I wear a 30 in those as well (normally I wear 31 or 32 in other brands) and they stretch a bit...could get into a 29 as well in the NSs but I don't want them THAT slim (thighs again)


Thanks for the tip on APC, I may try them. So in terms of the waist, they are fairly close to the vintage slim fit?


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Thanks for the tip on APC, I may try them. So in terms of the waist, they are fairly close to the vintage slim fit?


Size wise yes, but not as low a rise. They also come at some ridiculously long length (remember those massive cuffs I used to wear?). Their return policy is fine as long as you get em back to them quickly, they'll easily swap sizes out for you if your JCrew size doesn't work. Let me know how you like em!


----------



## upr_crust

*A bit more fomally dressed than yesterday, and a little closer . . .*

. . . to actual consciousness.

(Tuesdays are merely Mondays for which one is actually awake.)


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Cary Grant

Sharp, Clay.


----------



## Luftvier

Yesterday - New trenchcoat - $4.99 from the local thrift - NOS Misty Harbor, wool liner, made in USA.










Today - Another day at the office.
















I am standing bizarrely in this picture.









































I scraped my shoe on the underside of my desk this morning, hence the scuffs on the right foot. I've since brushed it out.


----------



## Luftvier

Not feeling the color of that tie. But otherwise, spiffy.

Unbuttoning the top button would greatly improve this look. I like the colors and fit otherwise.



rgrossicone said:


> In mourning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still so darn proud of what we've accomplished


In mourning with gun check and donegal tweed? Whatever happened to black? 

Looking sharp as usual. Keep the beard. Start waxing that mustache.


----------



## Holdfast

Luftvier said:


> Yesterday - New trenchcoat - $4.99 from the local thrift - NOS Misty Harbor, wool liner, made in USA.


Looks good!

Sunny and almost - almost! - balmy weather:


----------



## Wildblue

mco543 said:


> In honor of the amazing effort the US Men's Olympic hockey team put on yesterday i decided to go with a red/white/blue/silver color scheme. Heartbreaking loss but i'm so incredibly proud of what they accomplished.
> 
> thrifted navy blue/electric blue pinstripe suit
> Robert Talbott silver tie
> vintage sterling silver/onyx tie clip
> Saks burgundy square
> Armani Exchange white shirt
> Banana Republic royal blue socks
> Aldo black brogues
> Vintage Movado watch in 14k gold


Wow... LOVE that tie with that suit!


----------



## bwep

Holdfast, always dashing. Between you and KitonBrioni, I live and learn...

Prior to changing into surgical scrubs:

Loro Piana wool 1/2 zip
Loro Piana L/S broadcloth
Levi's 501 denim
WKleinberg hornback belt
Marcoliani socks
Lucchese classic roper in goat
Suunto watch
frederic Malle cologne


----------



## Cary Grant

Luftvier said:


> Not feeling the color of that tie. But otherwise, spiffy.


Do not taunt the green. It can shoot lasers.


----------



## Wildblue

upr_crust said:


>


Hey, Upr_Crust, I really like the outfits you put together, and I'm curious about the chain you often wear on your vests. Is that for a pocketwatch? Or if not, other info? And where can you get them?

(thanks!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Masterpiece sweater
Zegna jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Timberland boots
RL cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Breaking in the new DB...pocket square not as tucked as I would have liked...didn't get much sleep last night...


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment . . .*

. . . though I am afraid that my manner of acquisition of the watch chain might have some downside for you, were you to attempt to repeat it.

The watch chain does indeed have a pocket watch (a modern replacement) attached to it on one end, and an old compass on the other. I found it among the effects of my late father, when cleaning out his house after his death. I have no idea whether it was his, or his father's, or his grandfather's, but I wear it nonetheless for sentiment's sake, and also because I have acquired a taste for three-piece suits.

Not exactly a promising way to acquire things (waiting for ancestors to pass on), though I am sure that dealers in antique jewelry most likely have any number of watch chains for sale - start with eBay, and see what there is there. The watch chain does add a certain something to the look of my suits, and would most likely add some swagger to yours as well.



Wildblue said:


> Hey, Upr_Crust, I really like the outfits you put together, and I'm curious about the chain you often wear on your vests. Is that for a pocketwatch? Or if not, other info? And where can you get them?
> 
> (thanks!)


----------



## AlanC

Churchill Open Road clone
Navy issue G-1 jacket
Burberry flannel shirt
PRL khakis
Alden Indys
Filson 257


----------



## Cary Grant

Which cloth is that Rob?


----------



## rgrossicone

Dormeiul from the Scottie Derby book...I LOVE IT :aportnoy:


----------



## upr_crust

*There's a good reason that you love it . . .*

. . . it's a great fabric - nicely done, RG



rgrossicone said:


> Dormeiul from the Scottie Derby book...I LOVE IT :aportnoy:


----------



## R0ME0

mco543 said:


> In honor of the amazing effort the US Men's Olympic hockey team put on yesterday i decided to go with a red/white/blue/silver color scheme. Heartbreaking loss but i'm so incredibly proud of what they accomplished.
> 
> thrifted navy blue/electric blue pinstripe suit
> Robert Talbott silver tie
> vintage sterling silver/onyx tie clip
> Saks burgundy square
> Armani Exchange white shirt
> Banana Republic royal blue socks
> Aldo black brogues
> Vintage Movado watch in 14k gold


Beatiful look! You pull it off well.


----------



## twe_Ed

mco543 said:


> In honor of the amazing effort the US Men's Olympic hockey team put on yesterday i decided to go with a red/white/blue/silver color scheme. Heartbreaking loss but i'm so incredibly proud of what they accomplished.
> 
> thrifted navy blue/electric blue pinstripe suit
> Robert Talbott silver tie
> vintage sterling silver/onyx tie clip
> Saks burgundy square
> Armani Exchange white shirt
> Banana Republic royal blue socks
> Aldo black brogues
> Vintage Movado watch in 14k gold


I'm generally liking this although the tie clip stands out a mile for me and I have to admit that I do not like it one bit. I feel it brings down an otherwise stunning ensemble, especially the fabric of the suit.

A plainer, more simple tie clip would look wonderful with this, but I'm afraid I feel the hanzi/kanji (unsure if Chinese or Japanese) is a little 'cheap' looking. But that's just my preference.

Ed


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressed for a special evening, in the midst of precipitation . . .*

The weather outside is threatening wetness of some variety (rain or snow - it can't decide), and I've a art exhibit preview and party to attend this evening, so I'll look good indoors, and attired in a practical manner outdoors.


----------



## stcolumba

​


----------



## stcolumba

Liking the olive color of the bow!


----------



## sjghr

Today's showing, excellent value ensemble. My attempt at thrifting, though not really thrifting... 

Really cheap M&S suit (£49.50 - fits beautifully) - okay, it's not wool, but I can wash it easily... 
Scott & Taylor FC shirt (£10 - part of a three shirt deal)
Thomas Nash tie (bought for a christening a good few years ago)
M&S belt (dirt cheap too)
Christmas cracker cufflinks... 
MoD issue black shoes


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Cary Grant

stcolumba said:


> Liking the olive color of the bow!


Thanks- I'm coveting yours as well.

Attack of the killer bows!


----------



## Cary Grant

jayteecee said:


>


A nice combination of elements. The subtle relationship of the "tan" in the square, the tie and a related tone in the overcheck of the coat cloth play nicely together.


----------



## YoungClayB

Keeping it simple today...trying to thwart any level of being labeled "a dandy" around the office. Yesterday, my boss (who dresses quite well himself complimented me on my shirt and tie and asked if I was gunning for the CEO position...and then my boss' boss' boss noticed my dress and specifically commented on my pocket linen. I'm still not sure whether this was a good thing or a bad thing. I guess if I see him wearing a crisply folded hankie in his breast pocket during our next "all hands" meeting, we'll know for sure


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


Definitely the best fitting jacket of yours we've seen yet! This is just lovely. Well-proportioned, trim and flattering. Great stuff! :aportnoy:



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010354.jpg


Very sharp!

Great to see the natural light pic; looks smashing.


----------



## Srynerson

sjghr said:


> Today's showing, excellent value ensemble. My attempt at thrifting, though not really thrifting...
> 
> Really cheap M&S suit (£49.50 - fits beautifully) - okay, it's not wool, but I can wash it easily...
> Scott & Taylor FC shirt (£10 - part of a three shirt deal)
> Thomas Nash tie (bought for a christening a good few years ago)
> M&S belt (dirt cheap too)
> Christmas cracker cufflinks...
> MoD issue black shoes


Classic style and looks great for the price! :thumbs-up:


----------



## rgrossicone

Humpday, testing meetings; Spanish-American War, Imperialism::Operation Enduring Freedom/Iraq


































See you tomorrow boys.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
NM scarf
NM gloves
Pringle sweater
Lucky jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Boucheron Cologne
GP watch


----------



## gnatty8

rgrossicone said:


>


Hey, I like the coat and hat Rob, details on the hat?

Shoes and sportcoat ain't bad either.. :aportnoy:


----------



## rgrossicone

gnatty8 said:


> Hey, I like the coat and hat Rob, details on the hat?
> 
> Shoes and sportcoat ain't bad either.. :aportnoy:


Thanks G. Its a wool cashmere blend (seifter associates by framar srl) made in Italy.


----------



## stcolumba

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks- I'm coveting yours as well.
> 
> Attack of the killer bows!


Our ties must be "cousins".


----------



## stcolumba

Holdfast said:


> Great to see the natural light pic; looks smashing.


Thank you, sir! And out of all your suits, this is always my favorite.


----------



## upr_crust

*The morning after the night before . . .*

Any semblance of myself to a living and awake human being this morning is strictly accidental - last evening's festivities were rather more festive than anticipated.

Something two-piece today . . .


----------



## jayteecee

Cary Grant said:


> A nice combination of elements. The subtle relationship of the "tan" in the square, the tie and a related tone in the overcheck of the coat cloth play nicely together.


Thank you. I had all the elements but the pocket square and knew when I found it that it would pull the outfit together.

Now, for today's suiting...


----------



## YoungClayB

jayteecee said:


>


Nice dimple!!!


----------



## blaze79

Look of the day










































Note to self: Shirt sleeves too short, and tie knot could be better


----------



## Luftvier

Going for the ivy-influenced contemporary look today. Jacket's a touch small in the chest, hence the non buttoning; luckily it's only half-lined and should be an cheap and easy fix. Besides, it was only $10 off of eBay.


----------



## Holdfast

blaze79 said:


> Look of the day


I like the colours/patterns. I do want to give the front of the jacket a sharp pull downwards to fix it sitting a little off the nape your neck, causing the front of the jacket to lift upwards too. Might be postural, might be balance-related, but it's a common issue on many people's jackets. If it's not just postural, it would be interesting to see if a tailor can do anything to rectify it.



Luftvier said:


> Going for the ivy look today.


Love that striped tie.

Bright sunshine today made me pull a lighter coloured suit out of the wardrobe. Still bracingly cold though, so a wool tie...


----------



## blaze79

Holdfast said:


> I like the colours/patterns. I do want to give the front of the jacket a sharp pull downwards to fix it sitting a little off the nape your neck, causing the front of the jacket to lift upwards too. Might be postural, might be balance-related, but it's a common issue on many people's jackets. If it's not just postural, it would be interesting to see if a tailor can do anything to rectify it.


yeah I can see it looks a bit crooked. I think it's a result of the "turn on camera, run and jump and get in front of camera and try to look natural in 10 seconds" routine


----------



## stcolumba

Luftvier said:


>


Liking this shirt and striped tie!!!!!


----------



## rgrossicone

WW 1 Thursday: The Assasination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand, "Take Me Out"


































Test tomorrow...:teach:


----------



## Luftvier

rgrossicone said:


> WW 1 Thursday: The Assasination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand, "Take Me Out"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test tomorrow...:teach:


Jacket's a little tight Rob, but ensemble is good - especially tie. Maybe get it taken out a bit at the back seam?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
CP jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## sunsetsinner

*British sensibility*

*A great three piece suit for an art exhibit preview or a walk around town. The lapelled waistcoat really gives it some extra style. Your suit has a wonderful British sensibility to it.*



upr_crust said:


> The weather outside is threatening wetness of some variety (rain or snow - it can't decide), and I've a art exhibit preview and party to attend this evening, so I'll look good indoors, and attired in a practical manner outdoors.


----------



## upr_crust

*Waistcoat, but no suit nor tie, for a Friday . . .*


----------



## upr_crust

*The suit comes rightly by its wonderful British sensibility . . .*

. . it was bought from New & Lingwood, in Jermyn St.

Thank you, Sunset, for the compliment, and welcome to AAAC.



sunsetsinner said:


> *A great three piece suit for an art exhibit preview or a walk around town. The lapelled waistcoat really gives it some extra style. Your suit has a wonderful British sensibility to it.*


----------



## bwep

Loro Piana navy cotton half button up shawl sweater
Truzzi L/S broadcloth
Bill's stone flat front M1 khaki's circa 1996 (great worn in look that were one of my original pairs from Hubert White prior to their move and my departure from twin cities)
RRL chocolate calf leather O-ring belt
Ovadafut cashmere socks
ToBoot/Adam Derrick Nu bucks
Tissot T touch titanium watch
frederic malle cologne

beautiful day here in Big D!!!


----------



## mysharona

Breaking out the spring/summer blazer today. Peep the Mother of pearl buttons.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## Luftvier

Spring's breaking. The sky blue, the sun shone, and a crisp wind blew.

Suit's a flannel navy 3 piece sack from BB - MtM from 1975. Fits like an undarted glove.


----------



## riyadh552

rgrossicone said:


>


Quite a pose RG!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Luftvier said:


>


You really should have those volumes scanned.

That way, you can smoke the pipe in their with less risk of burning it down!!


----------



## Luftvier

WouldaShoulda said:


> You really should have those volumes scanned.
> 
> That way, you can smoke the pipe in their with less risk of burning it down!!


IIRC, they're all Federal Reporters and available at your nearest West, Lexis, or Lois Law online depot.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP reversible jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Lucky jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Hermes cologne
Omega watch


----------



## gnatty8

Peakaboo:




Details:


----------



## gnatty8

And now:


----------



## sjghr

I really like this. I'm not sure what it is, but the tie just seems spot on.


----------



## rich_202

upr_crust said:


> The weather outside is threatening wetness of some variety (rain or snow - it can't decide), and I've a art exhibit preview and party to attend this evening, so I'll look good indoors, and attired in a practical manner outdoors.


This is a great look. Takes me back to the Pre-Gekko days. Banker in a good way. Oxymoron I know.

Excellent fit on the suit, tie works well with the striped suit, and the lavender contrast collar shirt really gives some life to the otherwise "blue" look.


----------



## rich_202

rgrossicone said:


>


I really like this blazer. It looks a lot like a RLPL version I've been eying on the SF B&S.

The beard is getting long, any agreement in sight?


----------



## rgrossicone

rich_202 said:


> I really like this blazer. It looks a lot like a RLPL version I've been eying on the SF B&S.
> 
> The beard is getting long, any agreement in sight?


Thanks...the jacket is vintage 1960s Turnbull & Asser. There haven't even been negotiations yet...I have a bad feeling that it may come down to a strike to get a contract, we're so far apart in what we want...striking in NY for teachers violates the (unconstitutional in my view) Taylor Law, meaning for every day we strike, we would lose two days pay. The beard, as much as I hate it, is the least of my worries.


----------



## rich_202

Sorry to hear that. The Taylor Law really does not provide any incentive for government bodies to move forward with talks. Collective bargaining flipped on its head. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## bwep

casual saturday at the pitch watching my son and then to pick up my daughter from ballet:

asics black half zip
asics ball cap
VK Nagrani white tee
Mountain Khaki's chinos
W Kleinberg hornback belt
VK Nagrani socks
Lucchesse classic ropers calf skin
Tissot titanium/rubber strap watch
Ormand Jayne Iskarland cologne


----------



## gnatty8

Brown corduroy today,


----------



## Jovan

rich_202 said:


> I really like this blazer. It looks a lot like a RLPL version I've been eying on the SF B&S.
> 
> The beard is getting long, any agreement in sight?


Sport coat, not blazer.


----------



## rich_202

Jovan said:


> Sport coat, not blazer.


Apologies. You are correct.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
Gates gloves
Kiton shirt
Levi's
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
BJ boots
CC cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## dchandler2

blaze79 said:


> Look of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: Shirt sleeves too short, and tie knot could be better


Blaze79,

That is a nice suit. I love that material and I like the color of the tie. The trousers look to be about 2 inches too long. You might consider getting them shortened a bit. You also might want to add a nice pocket square next time.


----------



## Luftvier

First sun in weeks.


























_Coat - BB 3/2 sack
Shirt - BR
Tie - some artist in Asakusa, Tokyo
PS - same
Jeans - GAP selvedge
Shoes - Barrie LTD shell PTBs_


----------



## stcolumba

Two weekend lectures. Two new shirts. (Pink & gray stripe)


----------



## TRH

stcolumba, that grey striped shirt looks excellent, may I inquire what make that is?


----------



## stcolumba

TRH said:


> stcolumba, that grey striped shirt looks excellent, may I inquire what make that is?


The shirts are by Taylor Stitch. https://www.taylorstitch.com/

Both shirts are MTM with double cuffs and have an English spread collar.

I've been impressed with their service and attention to detail.


----------



## thunderw21

1941 dated 'Fashion Park' suit.
'40s Royal De Lux Stetson.


----------



## AlanC

Schoble fedora, 1940s deadstock
Gieves & Hawkes Chesterfield



















Paul Stuart suit
Isaia Napoli shirt
Faconnable tie
Dunhill square
Trafalgar LE braces
Carolina Artisans socks
C&J semi-brogues


----------



## gnatty8

^ Alan, that's one of the nicest ties I have seen in a very long while..


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
Brioni tie
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
DV Cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## LD111134

Luftvier said:


> First sun in weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Coat - BB 3/2 sack
> Shirt - BR
> Tie - some artist in Asakusa, Tokyo
> PS - same
> Jeans - GAP selvedge
> Shoes - Barrie LTD shell PTBs_


Where did you get the tie, L. In Tokyo? How is Gap selvedge? I just got Levi's 501 raw selvedge at J. Crew, and it looks good but I'm also wondering about the Gap's denim.


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
good looking attire


----------



## Wildblue

Wow, fellas--two great outfits with awesome hats, in one day! Would love to own a hat just like either one of yours. A dark grey fedora is likely going to be my next hat.


----------



## jayteecee

It may be hard to see in the photo but the suit is blue windowpane...


----------



## mysharona

Luftvier said:


>


This looks terrific. I love the tie and square. And a _true_ P.O.W. check to boot!


----------



## mysharona

custom jacket: Lal's Clothings, Kowloon
shirt: Forsyth of Canada
tie: BCBG
belt: Peal
jeans: PaperDenim&Cloth
socks: Old Navy
shoes: Sal. Ferragamo
watch: Rolex Air-King


----------



## bwep

Loro Piana cotton/wool orange half zip
Loro Piana striped broadcloth L/S shirt
Despos bespoke tan tousers
Kleinberg alligator belt
RLPL monkstrap/lace bluchers
Marcoliani socks
Tissot watch
Ormand Jayne cologne


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


>


Excellent outfit; great tie especially.


----------



## mysharona

Bold and Ballsy at its best. Very well done. I never would have appreciated a tie like that had I not seen this picture.


----------



## rgrossicone

*WWI Trench Warfare Monday*


----------



## jayteecee

rgrossicone said:


> *Trench Warfare Monday*


Your outfit is nice but the title of your post is excellent!


----------



## dchandler2

Little cool out today so I got the chance to wear my navy blue fedora. The suit is navy blue also. Sorry for the dark pictures.


----------



## Luftvier

LD111134 said:


> Where did you get the tie, L. In Tokyo? How is Gap selvedge? I just got Levi's 501 raw selvedge at J. Crew, and it looks good but I'm also wondering about the Gap's denim.


My wife was over there studying - she brought it back as a gift, as well as two PSs.

Gap selvedge is worth it @ 50% off. Not full price (~$88). You might as well get good selvedge at that point (a la APC).



mysharona said:


> This looks terrific. I love the tie and square. And a _true_ P.O.W. check to boot!


Thank you! And it's a sack, even better!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Prada sweater
TF cords
NM belt
Armani socks
JL penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

jayteecee said:


> Your outfit is nice but the title of your post is excellent!


Kids liked it too, especially the clip from Legends of the Fall!


----------



## Wildblue

Several really nice pocket squares shown today! I particularly like these two that were posted. I don't have any print squares myself yet, but would like some like these.


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


>


Hindenburg line tuesday!?


----------



## rgrossicone

balder said:


> Hindenburg line tuesday!?


Nope, we'll be doing some analysis of the film clips we watched (and will finish watching today) and maybe get have a Late Tuesday Lusitania, or at the latest Wednesday.

As long as Friday is League of Nations Friday I'll be good.


----------



## balder

rgrossicone said:


> Nope, we'll be doing some analysis of the film clips we watched (and will finish watching today) and maybe get have a Late Tuesday Lusitania, or at the latest Wednesday.
> 
> As long as Friday is League of Nations Friday I'll be good.


Somewhat far off the forum but have you read"Peacemakers"by Margaret MacMillan.Very good book on the Paris conference.:teacha:


----------



## YoungClayB

Hey guys...Enjoying the beautiful weather here in Charlotte today; definitely ready for the grass to turn green and for the fish to start biting.






Shirt: Murano Gold Label
Pants: Daniel Cremieux Signature
Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Tie: Robert Talbott (Ancient Madder)
Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)


----------



## mysharona

I love the Madder tie. Nice touch.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


> I love the Madder tie. Nice touch.


Thanks Paul. I got it off eBay for $0.01 (plus $3.25 shipping)...never been worn; still had the $25 price tag on it from probably ~30 years ago.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I didn't think that tie could go with anything!!

Good job!!


----------



## Holdfast

Nice combo; well played.


----------



## mysharona

I was beginning to feel that, although the tie I chose today "matched" the jacket, its presence actually performed a disservice to the overall effect of the outfit. Pictures, post removal.:idea:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Malo polo
MB pant
MD belt
RLP socks
Prada loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

balder said:


> Somewhat far off the forum but have you read"Peacemakers"by Margaret MacMillan.Very good book on the Paris conference.:teacha:


Have not, though I did see a great film about the Treaty called 1919.


----------



## rgrossicone

Short jacket and uber short non-cuffed trou...


























Some food for thought:


----------



## stcolumba

What a tie!! But, it is the sweater--the texture and the shade of blue--that captures my eye.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## bwep

Zegna navy crepe odd jacket
RT MTM blue/purple stripe 2B L/S med spread collar
RRL selvedge denil
Kleinberg croc belt
Rider chukkas
Marcoliani socks
Breguet watch
Ormand Jayne cologne


----------



## CuffDaddy

rgrossicone said:


>


I rarely comment in this thread, but I have to say that I love that jacket, man. Relaxed but polished at the same time.


----------



## Srynerson

dchandler2 said:


> Little cool out today so I got the chance to wear my navy blue fedora. The suit is navy blue also. Sorry for the dark pictures.


Looks great, dchandler2! :thumbs-up: I really like the cut of the shirt collar. But shouldn't you actually hang up your photos at some point rather than leaving them on the floor? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
AG jeans
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## rgrossicone

CuffDaddy said:


> I rarely comment in this thread, but I have to say that I love that jacket, man. Relaxed but polished at the same time.


Thanks Cuff!

As for today, channeling my inner trad...clothing all JPress, shoes by Hanover, shades by Ray Ban


----------



## sjghr

rgrossicone said:


>


I love those lapels. Very nice.

Just got back from London, feeling the pinch of 7hrs+ on the train in barely 24hrs... Me for today (yesterday). Was at an address by the Shadow Foreign Secretary:

Suit: M&S
Shirt: Van Heusen
Tie: M&S (one of my favourites - striped, without being striped... )
Cufflinks: Tie Rack (bought a pair as I had forgotten to pack them before getting the train).


----------



## Mark Ligett

*WOW!!!*

I love this suit, tie and pocket square combination! As always, jayteecee, you are looking quite fine!



jayteecee said:


> It may be hard to see in the photo but the suit is blue windowpane...


----------



## Musick

Critique my overcoat fit and pant length.....too long in the coat? To short in the jeans?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










Cheers!


----------



## Wildblue

It's this kind of look, why I really like the appearance of burgundy-brown shoes with grey slacks. Good job!


----------



## rgrossicone

sjghr said:


> I love those lapels. Very nice.


Thanks man!...Cool shirt.



Wildblue said:


> It's this kind of look, why I really like the appearance of burgundy-brown shoes with grey slacks. Good job!


Cheers WB...I rarely wear black shoes with grey or navy, unless for a funeral or perhaps an interview, but in my field its mostly women who do interviews and brown shoes would probably be of more positive value than not...but thankfully, no need for an interview for quite some time.


----------



## bwep

RT cotton 1/2 button up turtleneck sweater
Truzzi broadcloth
Despos bespoke trousers
Kleinberg belt
ovadafut-vk nagrani socks
j lobb monks
breguet stainless watch
bulgari cologne


----------



## mysharona

*Does anyone know...*

Who makes Brooks Brothers Bucks (shown)? Is it Alden or no?


----------



## jayteecee

Mark Ligett said:


> I love this suit, tie and pocket square combination! As always, jayteecee, you are looking quite fine!


Many thanks, Mark.

Here is my first attempt at multiple shots...
































The shoes need a shine but they don't look as bad as the photos suggest.


----------



## rgrossicone

One more day...


























At least my spawn is cute! :teach:


----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


> One more day...
> At least my spawn is cute! :teach:


You and that jacket get along very well together. I think its the best looking one I've seen you wear yet. The cut is perfect and the color looks great - especially matches the beard well :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Allegri jacket
Brioni polo
KL jeans
Ariat belt
Zegna socks
FW boots
AOS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## gnatty8

Crosspost. Last weekend.



Yikes, too f*cking cold for shirtsleeves:



Details:


----------



## rgrossicone

YoungClayB said:


> You and that jacket get along very well together. I think its the best looking one I've seen you wear yet. The cut is perfect and the color looks great - especially matches the beard well :icon_smile_big:


Thank you. I fear the beard has not long left. Not that we're gettinga contract, or even in negotiations, but its not taken off as I'd hoped with the UFT (my union) and is pretty ugly, and getting very annoying!


----------



## gnatty8

Longwing day:






Details:


----------



## Srynerson

Is this posted to tweak all the narrow minded members who insist that (a) silver ties are "gangster" and/or (b) ties lighter than the accompanying shirt are "gangster"? :devil:


----------



## blaze79




----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Haven't been on this thread for ages. Time to clear the backlog:













That should be it more or less.









Not me but some pics from my recent visit to Cambridge.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

jayteecee said:


> Many thanks, Mark.
> 
> Here is my first attempt at multiple shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes need a shine but they don't look as bad as the photos suggest.


Your outfits and combos have always looked great.

I think it may be time to shop for shoes, however.


----------



## Holdfast

Nice shirt, with a good fit.



Srynerson said:


> Is this posted to tweak all the narrow minded members who insist that (a) silver ties are "gangster" and/or (b) ties lighter than the accompanying shirt are "gangster"? :devil:


You say it like it's a bad word... 

Very well done!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
RLPL sweater
CK jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
CH loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Selectiv

The pics are not new, but anyway, I'm back

rgrossicone, didn't recognize you at first


----------



## TRH

Yesterdays attire:
https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896139.jpg
(sorry for the crummy pic, the suit is navy)

https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896124.jpg

https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896101.jpg


----------



## blaze79

TRH said:


> Yesterdays attire:
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896139.jpg
> (sorry for the crummy pic, the suit is navy)
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896124.jpg
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896101.jpg


Very nice looking


----------



## CuffDaddy

rgrossicone said:


>


You are just _killing_ it with your jackets of late. It's hard to make a DB odd jacket look 100% relaxed and natural... yet you've done so here. Full marks.


----------



## Wildblue

FanTASTIC look! You look like you just stepped out of a catalog or style magazine.



TRH said:


> Yesterdays attire:
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896139.jpg
> (sorry for the crummy pic, the suit is navy)
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896124.jpg
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896101.jpg


----------



## TRH

rgrossicone said:


> One more day...


This jacket is so awesome, mere words are not enough to describe it. Superb attire as usual.



blaze79 said:


> Very nice looking





Wildblue said:


> FanTASTIC look! You look like you just stepped out of a catalog or style magazine.


Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## gnatty8

Haven't been posting pictures here much lately, so thought I'd throw in a few:


----------



## gnatty8

Friday:






Detail stuff:


----------



## Cary Grant

^^^Nice Gnat


----------



## knezz

gnatty8 said:


> Haven't been posting pictures here much lately, so thought I'd throw in a few:


Great look. What size are those cuffs? In that size cuff is there anything I need to avoid?

Love the shoes...


----------



## sjghr

I love the herringbone finish on that shirt. A nice tie, shirt, suit combination in my book.


----------



## dchandler2

Srynerson said:


> Looks great, dchandler2! :thumbs-up: I really like the cut of the shirt collar. But shouldn't you actually hang up your photos at some point rather than leaving them on the floor? :icon_smile_big:


Thanks for the comment Srynerson. As for the photos, you are right. I have been a little lazy. I will hang them over my spring break here at Texas A&M University.


----------



## trappperg

*Yesterday*

Wearing a suit I got from my departed friend, Rod. Apparently he got it from one of his thrift store outings, originally made in Hong Kong for someone else.
shirt from The Custom Shop


----------



## yosser

*nice jacket*



gnatty8 said:


> Longwing day:
> 
> Details:


what is this jacket? It is cool and looks really high quality


----------



## bostonbespoke

rgrossicone said:


>


Great looking blazer? Do you mind sharing where you got it from and is the tie from Borrelli, I'm pretty sure I have the same one if it is. Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

*I've been off work this week - a few photos from my trip to DC . . .*

. . . various modes of dress, from dressed up to smart casual.

Hope that the pix are of interest . . .


----------



## TRH

That DB looks exquisite upr, gets me into thinking I should indeed procure one in the near future.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Levi's 501
TB belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ins
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Srynerson

trappperg said:


> Wearing a suit I got from my departed friend, Rod. Apparently he got it from one of his thrift store outings, originally made in Hong Kong for someone else.
> shirt from The Custom Shop


The fit is great for being an MTM garment made for someone else! :aportnoy: My only critique would be that the break on the trousers doesn't look quite right for some reason.


----------



## Srynerson

Nice fit on the vest. Do you have a jacket to go with the outfit? (It looks like two pieces of a three piece suit to me.)


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


Phenomenal DB, upr_crust! :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

Srynerson said:


> The fit is great for being an MTM garment made for someone else! :aportnoy: My only critique would be that the break on the trousers doesn't look quite right for some reason.


They might be '70s bootcut trousers from the look of 'em. I'm starting to suspect that a charcoal suit of mine (which gets worn rarely) has bootcuts as well. I'm planning to narrow them either way -- the 20" opening looks rather off compared to the slimness through the leg.



Srynerson said:


> Nice fit on the vest. Do you have a jacket to go with the outfit? (It looks like two pieces of a three piece suit to me.)


Agreed. There should be a tie as well!



Srynerson said:


> Phenomenal DB, upr_crust! :aportnoy:


As always!


----------



## Dsutti

Nice... Is that Church's shoes? I have the exact looking shoes



TRH said:


> Yesterdays attire:
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896139.jpg
> (sorry for the crummy pic, the suit is navy)
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896124.jpg
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896101.jpg


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Jovan

Way cool, Alan!


----------



## Selectiv

Srynerson said:


> Nice fit on the vest. Do you have a jacket to go with the outfit? (It looks like two pieces of a three piece suit to me.)


No, there was only enough fabric for these 2 peaces... That's why the vest is with lapels.

The phone call was a real one


----------



## stcolumba

upr_crust said:


> . . . various modes of dress, from dressed up to smart casual.
> 
> Hope that the pix are of interest . . .


This is one of your best looking suits. Nice pose.


----------



## TRH

Dsutti said:


> Nice... Is that Church's shoes? I have the exact looking shoes


The shoes are C&J Audleys on the 337 last, sorry about the picture quality, it isn't all that great.


----------



## balder

AlanC said:


>


Is that the original Maltese Falcon?


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments . . .*

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments on my latest posting. The D/B suit came from Brooks Bros., and I picked it up at the end of last season, where it was languishing at a greatly reduced price - glad that I did!


----------



## trappperg

Jovan said:


> They might be '70s bootcut trousers from the look of 'em. I'm starting to suspect that a charcoal suit of mine (which gets worn rarely) has bootcuts as well. I'm planning to narrow them either way -- the 20" opening looks rather off compared to the slimness through the leg.


I think you are right. The tag in the suit says 1980. I had a feeling there was something strange about the shape of the leg. So it can be fixed, though?


----------



## trappperg

trappperg said:


> I think you are right. The tag in the suit says 1980. I had a feeling there was something strange about the shape of the leg. So it can be fixed, though?


I guess that also explains the strange top-loading pockets.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## The Rambler

Sharp, AlanC. What make the fedora?--looks like a nice soft felt. Do you think the gloves are too thick for the breast pocket?


----------



## AlanC

^The hat is a vintage Lock for Brooks Brothers. You might be right about the gloves, but it is a handy place to put them.


----------



## gnatty8

Great look Alan, I love the color of the trousers, and the monks work very well with the whole thing. Wish I could pull off the hat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM scarf
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Cartier belt
Pantherella socks
CC cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## YoungClayB

gnatty8 said:


> Great look Alan, I love the color of the trousers, and the monks work very well with the whole thing. Wish I could pull off the hat.


Agreed. Very cool look. Alan, I think you are the only person I've seen on this forum who can wear a hat like that without coming across as a theatrical representation of some cut rate private investigator from the 50's. I'm not sure what it is, but the hat just looks very authentic...not forced at all.


----------



## Jovan

trappperg said:


> I think you are right. The tag in the suit says 1980. I had a feeling there was something strange about the shape of the leg. So it can be fixed, though?


It can be fixed pretty easily. In the early '80s, some of the '70s styles were still around. I personally hope 2010 starts ending the low rise thing.



trappperg said:


> I guess that also explains the strange top-loading pockets.


Frogmouth pockets were popular in the '60s and '70s, especially for sporting wear. I think they look kind of cool, personally.


----------



## Holdfast

Great recent looks Alan!


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

​
​




​​​


----------



## pichao

*Nice look!*



gnatty8 said:


> Haven't been posting pictures here much lately, so thought I'd throw in a few:


I really like your trousers and your shoes. Can you tell me more about them?


----------



## dchandler2

Spring is breaking here in Texas so I decided to wear a little pink.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Omega watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Catch up...Friday and today, a casual rainy and cold Monday with a LOOOONG day tomorrow:


















I already miss it...


























No contract, I just gave in, much like my union. Fitting I suppose. No more confused Faiccos customers or workers.


----------



## gnatty8

pichao said:


> I really like your trousers and your shoes. Can you tell me more about them?


Certainly. My trousers are Polo RL, and the shoes are Ferragamo Tramezza.


----------



## IBJanky

myke


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to work, and the return of sunshine to NYC . . .*

. . . alleged to be happening this afternoon.

New shirt (from the latest of the endless number of Lewin sales).

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## upr_crust

*Contract or no contract . . .*

. . . it's nice to see your face again - and I'm sure that the locals at your Faicco's are happy not to be confused any more :icon_smile:.



rgrossicone said:


> Catch up...Friday and today, a casual rainy and cold Monday with a LOOOONG day tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contract, I just gave in, much like my union. Fitting I suppose. No more confused Faiccos customers or workers.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


Really, really nice. I especially like the pocket square.


----------



## Holdfast

Glorious early Spring sunshine today:


----------



## jayteecee

Still shoe shopping...


----------



## wingman

^ Hey, I like what you've got on now!! Are those longwings? Great shine.


----------



## Jovan

rgrossicone: Looks good, though you could have just trimmed up the beard!

Where did you get the gingham shirt and black belt? Both look great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
Levi's 501
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## deandbn

TRH said:


> Yesterdays attire:
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896139.jpg
> (sorry for the crummy pic, the suit is navy)
> 
> https://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5896124.jpg


I really like your outfit. Love the colours - very bold and powerful.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks Upr and Jovan...

The shirt is Ercoles and the belt is ANCIENT Gap...had it since I was in high school (15 years ago). :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Some things green for March 17th, though not a . . .*

. . . particularly Irish shade - and a last-minute change of cufflinks.

Decided that the aventurine ones picked out last night were not as good a match to my tie as the dark green enameled ones worn this morning.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> ​
> ​


The outfit looks well planned out but the shoes seem a little flimsy.


----------



## YoungClayB

Feeling the luck of the Irish today...also got some toe taps put on my shoes yesterday....gave 'em a good shining too :icon_smile_big:







Pants: Nautica
Shirt: Hathaway
Tie: Vintage Brooks Brothers
Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)
Socks: Gold Toes


----------



## InlandIsland

*Nothing special but...*

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

For the Heritage of London Trust 30th Anniversary Charity Reception last night at the Lansdowne Club, something Churchillian:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Not posting for a while...*

Today:


























Cheers!

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Not posting for a while...*

...but still visiting the forum and enjoying some great looks.

Some brief and particular notes:

UC: you always look too elegant, man. I'm sure you have a bunch of people telling you how smart you are.

Rob: I rather see you shaved. You look much younger. But anyway, you keep dressing very well, even when you don't wear a tie.

Gnatty8: What can I say? Your trousers always look the right size and your shoes are a must. And the whole ensembles go perfect together.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

It's St. Patrick's Day, need I say more? :icon_smile:
Ok, apart from my green jacket and scarf, only my jumper is green.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

YoungClayB said:


> Feeling the luck of the Irish today...also got some toe taps put on my shoes yesterday....gave 'em a good shining too :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Pants: Nautica
> Shirt: Hathaway
> Tie: Vintage Brooks Brothers
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)
> Socks: Gold Toes


Very good ensemble, specially for St. Patrick's day. Not digging that kind of shoes, but they look good enough.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


>


Great look, AlanC. Love the overcoat.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## YoungClayB

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very good ensemble, specially for St. Patrick's day. Not digging that kind of shoes, but they look good enough.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic...I'll soon be adding a cigar shell PTB to my collection (much better choice for this outfit, but it will probably be another 5-6 months before I have them in hand)

By the way, nice clock there in the background. What is it? Looks like a Gilbert or maybe an Ingraham? Interesting that we both have clocks hanging in the background today.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

​


WouldaShoulda said:


> The outfit looks well planned out but the shoes seem a little flimsy.


I prefer the term "supple." :icon_smile_big:

Well hey, they're calfskin, they feel great and I get compliments from the unwashed masses. I'm happy.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliment, always appreciated, Lisbon . . .*

In my office, my outfit for today is very much overkill - verging on costume - but at least some of the folks here appreciate the effort. For my office, though, "smartness" is actually rather stupid, I fear.

Nice look you've got going for today, V, but don't wear that tie to a gathering of Irishmen today - the tartan is Buchanan, and is a wee bit too orange for the tastes of those "wearing the green".



themanfromlisbon said:


> ...but still visiting the forum and enjoying some great looks.
> 
> Some brief and particular notes:
> 
> UC: you always look too elegant, man. I'm sure you have a bunch of people telling you how smart you are.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## Holdfast

YoungClayB said:


> Tie: Vintage Brooks Brothers


That's a pretty nice tie.

Trousers are actually a fine black/white houndstooth (they're the pair from my 3pc suit which has previously been seen in this thread), but from a distance appear more mottled, as in the photo:


----------



## mysharona

Happy St. Patrick's Day gentlemen.


----------



## dchandler2

Time to break out the straw hat. I should get a lot of wear from this one here in this Texas heat and sun.


----------



## rgrossicone

Last few days...

Yesterday, Parent Teacher Conferences...of course the parent you want to see aren't showing up...oh well.


































St Patty's Day:


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


>


Nice tie, Rob. Looks familiar (but my shamrocks are bigger).:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
HL sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## gnatty8

Today, it was a brisk one:






Detail stuff:


----------



## Mark Ligett

*Exquisite...*

As always, Alan, you are so "clean and classic." :icon_smile:


AlanC said:


>


----------



## rgrossicone

mysharona said:


> Nice tie, Rob. Looks familiar (but my shamrocks are bigger).:icon_smile_wink:


Is that how its gonna be?
:icon_smile_big:

Tie is JPress...wear it once a year along with the jacket and unpictured green argyle socks. Thanks!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Vic...I'll soon be adding a cigar shell PTB to my collection (much better choice for this outfit, but it will probably be another 5-6 months before I have them in hand)
> 
> By the way, nice clock there in the background. What is it? Looks like a Gilbert or maybe an Ingraham? Interesting that we both have clocks hanging in the background today.


Well, me too I'm waiting for a very desired pair of C&J (must say that here, we don't have Alden or AE very often, due to the huge amount of euros we pay on taxes). But really, my fav shoes (and I'm not talking about John Lobb or G&G, but daily wearing shoes) are C&J and Edward Green.
About the clock: I don't think that it's a very remarcable one, though I think it's pretty. It's a swiss made one: JR.
But just look the one I will put today on my post 

Thanks for the atention and cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> In my office, my outfit for today is very much overkill - verging on costume - but at least some of the folks here appreciate the effort. For my office, though, "smartness" is actually rather stupid, I fear.
> 
> *I understand you very well, UC! Today, one's don't care much about it. But you will see after the release of Wall Street 2. I think things will change a bit*
> 
> Nice look you've got going for today, V, but don't wear that tie to a gathering of Irishmen today - the tartan is Buchanan, and is a wee bit too orange for the tastes of those "wearing the green".


*Well, here we don't have that kind of troubles, as you know . And always free to wear what we want, no matter the day.*

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Last few days...
> 
> Yesterday, Parent Teacher Conferences...of course the parent you want to see aren't showing up...oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Those are great shoes, RG. And the suit ...suits you very well!*
> 
> St Patty's Day:


And a remarcable coat: Very nice

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Today, it was a brisk one:
> 
> Detail stuff:


Perfection, as always G. Very nice tie. New?

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Today*

waiting for spring (next week)


























Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple for a sunny Thursday . . .*

Yet another new shirt from Lewin, a tie from Century 21 (a Battistoni), and a Brooks Bros. suit that was re-tailored for me after some weight loss.

I think that the overall effect is pleasant, no?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Yet another new shirt from Lewin, a tie from Century 21 (a Battistoni), and a Brooks Bros. suit that was re-tailored for me after some weight loss.
> 
> I think that the overall effect is pleasant, no?


Yes, it is. And nice shoes, UC.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


Loafers with a suit?! You crazed Bohemian! :aportnoy:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Great job here, CG.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Great job here, CG.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Obrigado Vic- always a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm not a Bohemian, I'm a revolutionary . . .*

. . . I even look like Lenin, according to my Russian colleagues.

Besides, I like these loafers!



PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Loafers with a suit?! You crazed Bohemian! :aportnoy:


----------



## trappperg

*St. Pat's Day*

Gents,
Some green for St. Pat's Day:


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## riyadh552

rgrossicone said:


> Last few days...
> 
> Yesterday, Parent Teacher Conferences...of course the parent you want to see aren't showing up...oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Patty's Day:


RG,

I quite like the derbies and the tan boots. Would you care to share some details?

Thanks.

Riyadh


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Time to break out the straw hat.


Nice hat.

Good eye to combine that tie with that jacket. Not an obvious pairing at all, but I think it's a good strong choice.



upr_crust said:


> I think that the overall effect is pleasant, no?


Yes, the cufflinks especially so.

I seem to recall a vaguely similar look from you last year. This one is even better. Very crisp.


----------



## Cary Grant

Thnx Holdfast- I'm sure it is similar. I've bought little more than socks and undies in the last several months. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Good eye to combine that tie with that jacket. Not an obvious pairing at all, but I think it's a good strong choice.


Thanks! Judging by the combo you posted today, we've got that eye in common!

Here's today, flannely and warm:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
JS cologne
GP watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . alleged to be happening this afternoon.
> 
> New shirt (from the latest of the endless number of Lewin sales).
> 
> Hope that you enjoy.


 I am a new member and this is my first post. I wanted to say how much I love the scarf you're wearing. It is beautiful.

Thanks Simon (Preston. UK)


----------



## Blueboy1938

*The only problem is . . .*



rgrossicone said:


>


. . . that with a large plaid, if the button pulls the vertical stripes out of line, the coat is too tight. Sorry. Otherwise, those outfits, and pretty much all the outfits you two present, are just fine.


----------



## upr_crust

*Returning to this week's theme of green . . .*

. . . a tie that I should have worn on Wednesday, had my ethnic background been slightly different.

Something restful with which to end the week . . .


----------



## mysharona

rgrossicone said:


> Is that how its gonna be?
> :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Tie is JPress...wear it once a year along with the jacket and unpictured green argyle socks. Thanks!


All friendly banter of course. I wear mine once a year as well, with socks of same design.


----------



## mysharona

Lovely shoes. Fantastic. Barker Black?


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Holdfast

Looking forward to the weekend. New ancient madder square and new russet-coloured cords today. Cords are draping a bit weirdly in the photo, probably at least in part due to the hand in the pocket. Oh well.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Last day of Winter, putting my brown cords to sleep tonight. Don't ask me about the watch. It's from Saudi Arabia, a gift from a friend. It might be priceless, it might be Cracker Jack stuffing. My money's on the latter.

Happy Spring, all!









​​​​​


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni polo
AM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Varvatos cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mysharona




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DK tie
DY cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

mysharona said:


>


Didn't really appreciate it till that third shot. Very nice!

.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

​


----------



## Acct2000

I like your style, Pink. Was that a weekday outfit or do you clean up for Saturdays?


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like your style, Pink. Was that a weekday outfit or do you clean up for Saturdays?


Strictly the latter. I work for the Federal Bureau of Prisons and have to wear a uniform during the week. Not only a uniform but an eye-wateringly BAD uniform. My girl and I live for the weekends and any chance to play dress-up and go to dinner or the theater or ballroom dancing.


----------



## blaze79

rgrossicone said:


>


Very nice and clean look.



gnatty8 said:


> Today, it was a brisk one:


Great combination

Very sharp look..wich I could see it in full profile

Great combination of pattern!



gnatty8 said:


> T


That looks nice. And inspired me, since I have a similar jacket, but don't use it as much. Because I find it hard to combine.



mysharona said:


>


Great shoes!
Not sure about the sock though. Too much contrast for my taste


----------



## Orgetorix

Zegna jacket
BB gabs
PRL shirt (with camera-shy cuffs, apparently)
BB tie
AE Brantley boots


----------



## JaredC

Getting a little spring-ish with the colors... The pocket square is one of the blue shades found in the tie's diamond pattern.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Prada shirt
AS tie
Sherrill belt
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## gnatty8

mysharona said:


> Lovely shoes. Fantastic. Barker Black?


Assuming you mean the ones I wore with the light gray flannel, then yes, those are Barker Black, Archdales. Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Silhouettes fedora
Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
J Press scarf
Hickey Freeman suit
BBBF shirt
Langrock tie
Venanzi pocket square
Trafalgar LE
braces
Alden chukkas


----------



## JaredC

AlanC said:


> Vintage Silhouettes fedora


Love the hat! I have a black Scala that looks very similar in shape and brim width, but I've never been quite sure if it's a 'fedora' or not.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


>


Cool. Love the colour interplay between fedora and scarf.


----------



## mysharona

Yesterday and today, intermingled.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Cool. Love the colour interplay between fedora and scarf.


Great suit, H. Love that lapels

Cheers

V


----------



## mysharona

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Didn't really appreciate it till that third shot. Very nice!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Spring.ing*

At last, it's linen time.









Sacoor Bros linen blazer (2nd year)
Wesley shirt and silk/cotton/casmere trousers

Details:

Church Shoes:
















My fav silver cufflinks










Linen Breuer tie.
Unbranded silk ps

Cheers

Vic


----------



## rgrossicone

Just yuckie out today (for lack of a better term):


























Looking pissy for tomorrow as well.... On the good side, watching Singin' In The Rain with the 8th Grade this week.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## gnatty8

Springtime huh? Snow and rain and low 30s. Nice.


----------



## gnatty8

Missed this the first time around until I say Vic's quoting of it. I love the suit also, and don't think I've seen you post this one yet? Shoes are great too, what are they?


----------



## mco543

Last day of the semester for school today, no more finals and 2 weeks for Spring Break

Thrifted navy blue w electric blue pinstripe suit with all the tags and labels removed
Burgundy and navy blue stripe shirt by some random fictitious Italian label
Navy blue tie by some random fictitious Italian label
Vintage gold/blue enamel tie bar
Bernoulli watch
Barbara Blank pocket square


----------



## Wildblue

Me too, me too! Love that suit.


----------



## Orgetorix

What are those shoes, gnatty? They're cool, and an interesting pattern. You don't often see bals with the throat/quarters overlapping the vamp. The diamond punches on the toecap are interesting, too.


----------



## dchandler2

It was very cold here in Texas this past Sunday, however, I think that winter has finally ended so I will have to retire the fedora hat and winter suit.


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Missed this the first time around until I say Vic's quoting of it. I love the suit also, and don't think I've seen you post this one yet? Shoes are great too, what are they?


Thanks!

I've posted the suit before, but more recently, I've been wearing the jacket and trousers as separates. Next step... figuring out how to also use the waistcoat as a separate! 

The shoes are a pair of well-worn Loake 1880 Exeters. Over time, they've become quite interesting to look at with a variegated patina. It surprised me, because I didn't expect Loake leather to develop that well, and indeed, the other two pairs of Loake 1880s haven't developed as nicely.

Today, neither the weather nor I can figure out what season it is....


----------



## mysharona

The stripes in the suit and shirt are way too close in scale to be worn together.


----------



## Holdfast

Super jacket. Really like the fit/styling. :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks


----------



## kitonbrioni

RR jacket
LP polo
LP pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## gnatty8

Likely last time I will wear this coat this season, flannels too:





Details:


----------



## gnatty8

Orgetorix said:


> What are those shoes, gnatty? They're cool, and an interesting pattern. You don't often see bals with the throat/quarters overlapping the vamp. The diamond punches on the toecap are interesting, too.


Made by Grenson for Paul Stuart. Definitely not your run of the mill wingtips, which is why I like em'

Thanks for the comment...


----------



## eth01

Wildblue said:


> Me too, me too! Love that suit.


nice... would look equally good with a white shirt.


----------



## LilacCords

Morning Gents,

I hope you're all well. Its been a while. Wore this outfit the other day, one of my friends unbeknown to me passed whilst I was walking (She was in a car) and rang me on my mobile phone to say that she thought I looked like Sherlock Holmes....Good or bad hmmm.... I'm presuming she meant of the recent Robert Downey Jnr ilk rather than the deerstalker type???



















Enjoy your days. RG - Good to see the beard's gone  Holdfast - Everytime I see the Houndstooth suit it makes me want one.


----------



## upr_crust

*On with the old MTM, in with the new MTM . . .*

Today I am wearing my first attempt at made-to-measure clothing, a suit that I had made through Brooks Bros. some seven years ago. This follows my second plunge into the MTM pool of last Thursday and Friday, when I commissioned to have some shirts and another suit made for me, again at BB - results will be posted when received.

In any event, today's attire - suitable, I hope, for an evening reception at the Metropolitan Museum, a preview of a special exhibition featuring the collection of my college art museum.


----------



## mcarthur

^^looking very well! have a good evening


----------



## LilacCords

Sharp Ferragamo tie there Upr - like it with the cufflinks too.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Lilac, for the compliment, but the tie is Ferragamo . . .*

. . . it's "vintage" (i.e. 2001) Thomas Pink, channelling Ferragamo.

The cufflinks are from the Met Museum gift shop - a present from a friend - enamels styled after a 16th century Japanese lacquered pommel, I think.



LilacCords said:


> Sharp Ferragamo tie there Upr - like it with the cufflinks too.


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning Gents...another beautiful day here in Charlotte. Breaking out the pink shirt!!! :icon_smile_big: 




Here's a close up of the tie...some great greens and blues in there that you cant see from a distance


----------



## riyadh552

CG, are those Church's Westbury monk-straps? Very sharp.


----------



## The Rambler

All very sharp!


----------



## Cary Grant

riyadh552 said:


> CG, are those Church's Westbury monk-straps? Very sharp.


Thanks- they're an old pair of Allen-Edmonds _Hoyt's _


----------



## Fidelio

gnatty8 said:


> Likely last time I will wear this coat this season, flannels too:
> 
> Details:


I like this outfit alot, Gnatty8. Great harmony.


----------



## philidor

Just Sperry top-siders, a polo under an OCBD, and a jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
NM sweater
TR jeans
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Windy AM, beautiful PM:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Hi, long-time lurker de-cloaking! Have been looking at this site for years now, remember seeing RG post his first pictures (how long ago was that?), and watched with admiration as his style and confidence developed. It's great to see the variety of styles on display, from Gnatty's excellent jackets, lovely shoes and perfect trouser length, MySharona's sprezz, Upper's immaculate, classic yet dandy-ish attire, Holdfast's amazing collection of suits and jackets, Manfromlisbon's continental class and LilacCords' jeans, jackets and tie combos (which is probably closest to how I dress), and many, many more.

You are an inspiration, gentlemen, and who knows, if I pluck up the courage, I may eventually post pictures of my own feeble sartorial efforts.


----------



## gnatty8

Another great day in Dixie. Beautiful after all the rain and cold temperatures we have been having lately. Another horse blanket today:






Details:


----------



## gnatty8

Horticulturalist said:


> You are an inspiration, gentlemen, and who knows, if I pluck up the courage, I may eventually post pictures of my own feeble sartorial efforts.


Please do, this thread could definitely use the diversity..


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


>


It's the velvet that makes people think Victorian (and therefore Sherlock). I love the top half of this look. The jeans don't seem quite the right shade (maybe a fraction darker wash would be perfect).

Really strong combo. Great use of colour.



gnatty8 said:


> Please do, this thread could definitely use the diversity..


+1


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> I may eventually post pictures of my own feeble sartorial efforts.


Definitely should post, we need some more new blood and diversity!:icon_smile_big:

BTW, every time I hear the word horticulturalist, I think of that line from Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels..."You carrying a wasted girl and a five pound bag of fertilizer. You don't look like your average..." LOL


----------



## upr_crust

*The more the merrier . . .*

The thread is always enriched by "new blood" - please post - and thanks for including me in your list of top favorites.



Horticulturalist said:


> Hi, long-time lurker de-cloaking! Have been looking at this site for years now, remember seeing RG post his first pictures (how long ago was that?), and watched with admiration as his style and confidence developed. It's great to see the variety of styles on display, from Gnatty's excellent jackets, lovely shoes and perfect trouser length, MySharona's sprezz, Upper's immaculate, classic yet dandy-ish attire, Holdfast's amazing collection of suits and jackets, Manfromlisbon's continental class and LilacCords' jeans, jackets and tie combos (which is probably closest to how I dress), and many, many more.
> 
> You are an inspiration, gentlemen, and who knows, if I pluck up the courage, I may eventually post pictures of my own feeble sartorial efforts.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a bit more relaxed for tonight's venue . . .*

Art will be dominating my social hours for the next two nights, but tonight's venue, rather than being the hallowed precincts of the Metropolitan Museum, will be a gallery in the far western reaches of Chelsea. It is also supposed to rain later, so today's attire reflect both a need to "tone it down a bit", and also to dress anticipating getting wet from the weather.


----------



## Fidelio

gnatty8 said:


> Another great day in Dixie. Beautiful after all the rain and cold temperatures we have been having lately. Another horse blanket today:


Another great outfit, Gnatty8. Someone else could have ended up looking boring with that coat, but your combination is really kickin'.


----------



## bwep

Luciano Barbera odd jacket, light brown w/blues windo paining
RT MTM striped 2B cuff broadcloth
Hermes pocket square
AG protege denim
Kleinberg croc belt
Marcoliani socks
Harris SB monk strap
Ormand Jayne cologne
Tissot watch


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Art will be dominating my social hours for the next two nights, but tonight's venue, rather than being the hallowed precincts of the Metropolitan Museum, will be a gallery in the far western reaches of Chelsea. It is also supposed to rain later, so today's attire reflect both a need to "tone it down a bit", and also to dress anticipating getting wet from the weather.


I like the jacket/shirt/tie combo a lot here.


----------



## riyadh552

Holdfast said:


> I like the jacket/shirt/tie combo a lot here.


Lovely combination, well done. I particularly like the tie.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> Details:


ooooh. Quite nice. Fantastic coat.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Hi, long-time lurker de-cloaking! Have been looking at this site for years now, remember seeing RG post his first pictures (how long ago was that?), and watched with admiration as his style and confidence developed. It's great to see the variety of styles on display, from Gnatty's excellent jackets, lovely shoes and perfect trouser length, MySharona's sprezz, Upper's immaculate, classic yet dandy-ish attire, Holdfast's amazing collection of suits and jackets, Manfromlisbon's continental class and LilacCords' jeans, jackets and tie combos (which is probably closest to how I dress), and many, many more.
> 
> You are an inspiration, gentlemen, and who knows, if I pluck up the courage, I may eventually post pictures of my own feeble sartorial efforts.


You were too kind to me, Horticulturalist.
And I'm waiting for your pictures. I bet in your good taste.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Horticulturalist

Thank you for the kind replies, guys, now the pressure's really on! Have Ask Andy open in one window, and Photobucket application page on another...

RG, I am often told that I don't look like the average horticulturalist, several people have said I looked like a banker... at least I THINK that's what they said... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## lsgibb

This is gonna seem funny compared to most of you guys. I obviously have a lot to learn.
coat: Farah tweed from ebay
shirt: Wrangler
pants: Lee chino's
shoes: Sperry topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
PDC jeans
Pantherella socks
MB cologne
Timberland alligator/lizard boots
Tiffany watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Some thoughts . . .*



mysharona said:


>


. . . of a wandering mind:

The color of that coat is a bit too close to that of the trousers, IMO. Perhaps it's just an artifact of the web. I'd suggest navy trousers with that coat. BTW, it looks to me like an orphan suit coat, which would - if I'm not mistaken about that - just go to show that some can be worn as sport coats.



rgrossicone said:


>


Handsome coat, but it calls to mind a symmetry issue for me. I know the bottom button is "always" supposed to remain unbuttoned, and that works perfectly well with single-breasted (why do we say that, when there are definitely two "breastplates" constituting the front of such a coat). However, leaving it unbuttoned with that corresponding non-functional button, which is supposed to provide "symmetry," just looks awry to me. Just saying - and definitely not taking anything away from rgrossicone's fine ensemble.


----------



## Schorsch

So, Gnatty, who makes your horse blankets? I'm not trying to DTO your style, just curious. (Ha! DTO = ditto! I just got that!)


----------



## Schorsch

Blueboy1938 said:


> Handsome coat, but it calls to mind a symmetry issue for me. I know the bottom button is "always" supposed to remain unbuttoned, and that works perfectly well with single-breasted (why do we say that, when there are definitely two "breastplates" constituting the front of such a coat). However, leaving it unbuttoned with that corresponding non-functional button, which is supposed to provide "symmetry," just looks awry to me. Just saying - and definitely not taking anything away from rgrossicone's fine ensemble.


Symmetry is overrated. Broken symmetry is often more pleasant. I'd say it's a matter of ease, elegance, sprezzatura, wabi-sabi, what have you. Symmetrical, perfect objects make me uneasy, or are somehow unsatisfying.

And that DB is rockin', RG.


----------



## rgrossicone

lsgibb said:


> This is gonna seem funny compared to most of you guys. I obviously have a lot to learn.
> coat: Farah tweed from ebay
> shirt: Wrangler
> pants: Lee chino's
> shoes: Sperry topsiders


Looks good man...welcome.



Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . of a wandering mind:
> 
> The color of that coat is a bit too close to that of the trousers, IMO. Perhaps it's just an artifact of the web. I'd suggest navy trousers with that coat. BTW, it looks to me like an orphan suit coat, which would - if I'm not mistaken about that - just go to show that some can be worn as sport coats.
> 
> Handsome coat, but it calls to mind a symmetry issue for me. I know the bottom button is "always" supposed to remain unbuttoned, and that works perfectly well with single-breasted (why do we say that, when there are definitely two "breastplates" constituting the front of such a coat). However, leaving it unbuttoned with that corresponding non-functional button, which is supposed to provide "symmetry," just looks awry to me. Just saying - and definitely not taking anything away from rgrossicone's fine ensemble.


1. I thought it was a suit when I saw it posted...

2. Its funny you mention this, because when I tried it on after having it finished, I first buttoned the bottom button. Looked great, and Ercole came out and unbuttoned it, pointed to a poster of some 30's scene drawn up of a guy in a DB odd coat. "Like him," he seemed to sing to me. One of the things I like about DBs is that the buttoning can be done either way. Were I wearing a brown toned pant, I may be more inclined to button it and have it look more "symmetric" matching the colors and symmetry. I think too much.:icon_smile_big:



Schorsch said:


> Symmetry is overrated. Broken symmetry is often more pleasant. I'd say it's a matter of ease, elegance, sprezzatura, wabi-sabi, what have you. Symmetrical, perfect objects make me uneasy, or are somehow unsatisfying.
> 
> And that DB is rockin', RG.


Thanks Schorsch...I tell my kids that perfection is overrated because nobody is perfect except me. Most of them think its funny. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*The end of a busy week, and an unsettled day, weather-wise . . .*

. . . and yet another art-related social event after work - back to the Metropolitan Museum.

Today's outfit is low-key in color scheme, but perhaps attractive, though I do note that the trousers to today's suit are too long (photos are cruel in their accuracy).


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> Handsome coat, but it calls to mind a symmetry issue for me. I know the bottom button is "always" supposed to remain unbuttoned, and that works perfectly well with single-breasted. However, leaving it unbuttoned with that corresponding non-functional button, which is supposed to provide "symmetry," just looks awry to me.


Buttoning the lower button gives DBs a certain increased impression of rigidity and tension (due in no small part to the more uniform symmetric effect you mention). My take would be that sometimes that works for a look, sometimes it doesn't. With a casual DB sportcoat, I think there would be fairly few situations it would work (and most of the ones I can think of, would actually be fairly fashion-forward contexts).

With a DB suit, it would still depend what look one is going for, but I can see a wider range of looks where buttoning both would work. I sometimes wear a certain light grey DB of mine with both buttons done up (though more often with just the one done up). Again, thinking from fashion, I recall quite a few Valentino (I think it was them, anyway) looks of a couple of years ago featuring aggressively styled DB suits which worked nicely with both buttons done up. It's all about what look one might want to project, in my opinion.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

lsgibb said:


> This is gonna seem funny compared to most of you guys. I obviously have a lot to learn.
> coat: Farah tweed from ebay
> shirt: Wrangler
> pants: Lee chino's
> shoes: Sperry topsiders


Nothing wrong with that. I'd wager you're better dressed than 90% of the rest of Boise. But plenty of room for improvement, too, and you've come to the right place.


----------



## Cary Grant

Holdfast said:


> Buttoning the lower button gives DBs a certain increased impression of rigidity and tension (due in no small part to the more uniform symmetric effect you mention). My take would be that sometimes that works for a look, sometimes it doesn't. With a casual DB sportcoat, I think there would be fairly few situations it would work (and most of the ones I can think of, would actually be fairly fashion-forward contexts).
> 
> With a DB suit, it would still depend what look one is going for, but I can see a wider range of looks where buttoning both would work. I sometimes wear a certain light grey DB of mine with both buttons done up (though more often with just the one done up). Again, thinking from fashion, I recall quite a few Valentino (I think it was them, anyway) looks of a couple of years ago featuring aggressively styled DB suits which worked nicely with both buttons done up. It's all about what look one might want to project, in my opinion.


Excellent response and I conur.


----------



## bwep

Nanibon wool V-neck
VK Nagrani white tee
AG Geffen denim
Kleinberg Cayman belt
VK Nagrani socks
D Pliner beaded loafers
frederic malle cologne
suunto T3 watch


----------



## Bridgers

*Victory for UNI!*

Looks great Upr! Intentional or not, I'm going to take your low-key purple as support for my giant-killing UNI (Northern Iowa) Panthers tonight. :icon_smile:



upr_crust said:


> . . . and yet another art-related social event after work - back to the Metropolitan Museum.
> 
> Today's outfit is low-key in color scheme, but perhaps attractive, though I do note that the trousers to today's suit are too long (photos are cruel in their accuracy).


----------



## IBJanky

Happy Friday!





































myke


----------



## TRH

Looking very sharp as usual myke! Awesome tie.


----------



## rgrossicone

TRH said:


> Looking very sharp as usual myke! Awesome tie.


+1...you always look so comfortable in the clothes you wear...


----------



## IBJanky

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!

Y'all don't look too shabby yourselves 

myke


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton sweater
HM jeans
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
DV Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*I wish your team well, but I can assure that . . .*

. . . the color scheme was a byproduct of my shirt drawer, in conjunction with my choice of suits today - but take it as a good omen for UNI, in any event.



Bridgers said:


> Looks great Upr! Intentional or not, I'm going to take your low-key purple as support for my giant-killing UNI (Northern Iowa) Panthers tonight. :icon_smile:


----------



## Srynerson

IBJanky said:


>


Myke, I love the tie and the overall fit of the suit is good, but I think the sleeve openings on the jacket might be cut too narrow to work with French cuffs because the sleeves look too short/"caught up" in almost all of the pictures.


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


Fantastic shirt/tie/PS/cufflink combo, upr_crust! :aportnoy: It's a nice rebuttal to the stodgier members who insist it looks declassée to wear a tie with a more colorful shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Srynerson, for the comment . . .*

. . . although the members who object to a shirt of this color with a tie must be very stodgy indeed - I had the shirt made for me at Brooks Bros. (which used to be the gold standard of stodginess) some 10+ years ago.

The tie is from Lewin, and was bought to go with another lavender shirt of even more intense color.

The cufflinks are from Tyrwhitt

The pocket square is PRL, via C21.

As for "declassee" - if this be declassee, let me make the most of it!



Srynerson said:


> Fantastic shirt/tie/PS/cufflink combo, upr_crust! :aportnoy: It's a nice rebuttal to the stodgier members who insist it looks declassée to wear a tie with a more colorful shirt.


----------



## bwep

Truzzi white wrinkled broadloth
Incotex khaki chinos
RRL brown leather O ring
Marcoliani sea island cotton socks
Billy Reid blue suede chukkahs
Fresh cologne
Tissot watch


----------



## mysharona

Blueboy1938 said:


> .The color of that coat is a bit too close to that of the trousers, IMO. Perhaps it's just an artifact of the web. I'd suggest navy trousers with that coat. BTW, it looks to me like an orphan suit coat, which would - if I'm not mistaken about that - just go to show that some can be worn as sport coats.


They're close in color, but the pictures make them look closer than they are. I thought about this too, after posting. I probably won't wear them together again. Navy trousers sounds like a good plan. The jacket, however, is a blazer and not part of a suit. Closer examinaton will reveal the 1/4" "swelled edge" around the lapels. I do, however, agree that some orphan suit jackets can be worn as sport coats, and worn quite well I might add.


----------



## Jovan

Srynerson said:


> Myke, I love the tie and the overall fit of the suit is good, but I think the sleeve openings on the jacket might be cut too narrow to work with French cuffs because the sleeves look too short/"caught up" in almost all of the pictures.


I agree. Suits can be fitted, but that one looks too tight even by '60s standards.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Today:*

SI Mall for clothes for the kiddies' Easter Sunday:


























was chilly this AM, hence the tweed and sweater vest.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Yesterday:*

Senior Day...cold and rainy in the morning:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
KB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## vinliny

lsgibb said:


> This is gonna seem funny compared to most of you guys. I obviously have a lot to learn.
> coat: Farah tweed from ebay
> shirt: Wrangler
> pants: Lee chino's
> shoes: Sperry topsiders


Well done, Isgibb. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Garnett

mysharona said:


>


mysharona, I love that watch. Do youmind me asking where you got it?


----------



## bwep

Truzzi brownblue striped broadcloth
Levis 501
Kleinberg Cayman croc belt
VK Nagrani socks
RLPL choclate brown leather loafers
Tissot watch
Frederic Malle Angeliques cologne


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage JAB suit
Gitman Bros. shirt
JCP American Living tie
AE boots


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


Colours & fit both look good. The jacket is especially nice.



Orgetorix said:


> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6127.jpg


Nice choice of spring colours.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

rgrossicone said:


> Senior Day...cold and rainy in the morning:


Two words: Love it.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Horticulturalist

Great look Alan, I escecially like the suit and the shoes. And the covert coat is nice too.

I am about to upload some photos to Photobucket, so soon... On second thoughts, I've just seen what page number we're on... Is that a bad omen?!?


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM jacket
Brioni sweater
JS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

*First Attempt*

Right, I am not to be deterred by a mere page number, so here goes...

First, what I was wearing yesterday, to take my son to football, a spot of shopping and then a children's birthday party (brogue boots were replaced with less muddy chukkas for the latter two activities):




























And here a few other snaps from recent months (I have quite a backlog of pictures, have been plucking up courage for ages...)



















Face cropped in this one to obscure manic stare!:



























Sorry about all the pictures, but inspired by this place, I have been snapping away for ages! I look forward to your comments.

Michael


----------



## YoungClayB

Hi Michael...welcome to the party. Some great pics you posted there. Some of the foggies on the forum will take issue with the use of denim, but I think it looks great...I especially like the vest with the jeans...never really seen that work so well before.


----------



## simonfoy

YoungClayB

Quite a lot of folk here in the UK wear denim jeans with either waistcoats or suit jackets, blazers or similar, it is quite the norm here, smart casual. 

I too often wear black or blue jeans with a waistcoat and harris tweed jacket, or jeans with a shirt and waistcoat. 

Will post some pics later this week and post a pic of all my shoes too.

Kindest regards
Simon


----------



## simonfoy

Horticulturalist said:


> Right, I am not to be deterred by a mere page number, so here goes...
> 
> First, what I was wearing yesterday, to take my son to football, a spot of shopping and then a children's birthday party (brogue boots were replaced with less muddy chukkas for the latter two activities):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a few other snaps from recent months (I have quite a backlog of pictures, have been plucking up courage for ages...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face cropped in this one to obscure manic stare!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pictures, but inspired by this place, I have been snapping away for ages! I look forward to your comments.
> 
> Michael


michael

I love the tweed waistcoat in the 3rd to last picture. Do you know where you got it from? Also you being a Horticulturalist and all that I work for Alan Titchmarsh.

Thanks Simon


----------



## The Rambler

Hortist: welcome; nice to see some British-cut clothes here, and worn so casually and well.


----------



## Wildblue

Took my daughters to a formal ball this afternoon. Didn't realize I was having my suspenders pull the trousers up so high, underneath the cummerbund, until I saw the legs in this picture.


----------



## Jovan

That's a smart mess uniform. Just let out the hem a little. The trousers don't seem to be doing anything they shouldn't from being pulled up _too_ high.


----------



## ykurtz

Horticulturalist said:


> Right, I am not to be deterred by a mere page number, so here goes...
> 
> First, what I was wearing yesterday, to take my son to football, a spot of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


I like this look the best out of the bunch.


----------



## simonfoy

*Just after Christmas*

Its quite difficult to see with clarity but I wore this outfit when at my sons Birthday party in January.

The other pic was at home waiting to go out.


----------



## teekayvee

rgrossicone said:


> Senior Day...cold and rainy in the morning:


Illy takeout coffee? Awesome!


----------



## upr_crust

*Welcome to posting photos, and don't worry about the page number . . .*

. . . Alan C.'s a vicar - he has influence to exorcise demonic things (though none in exorcising bad choices of attire -that is an entirely human frailty).



Horticulturalist said:


> Great look Alan, I escecially like the suit and the shoes. And the covert coat is nice too.
> 
> I am about to upload some photos to Photobucket, so soon... On second thoughts, I've just seen what page number we're on... Is that a bad omen?!?


----------



## Schorsch

A Misfits-themed birthday party for kids? Alright! Also, your (?) son is starting off right in the sartorial department.


----------



## simonfoy

It was an arty party and circus activities. The face painting was done before and is supposed to be a B&W clown. Mind they are little devils most of the time, they're twins HELP !!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Brioni polo
Cavalli jeans
TB belt
PS socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

That's quite an unusual jacket -- almost a cross between a sports jacket and a frock coat. It suits you, and the fabric looks amazing. I particularly like the pocket detailing.


----------



## simonfoy

Portly_polar_bear said:


> That's quite an unusual jacket -- almost a cross between a sports jacket and a frock coat. It suits you, and the fabric looks amazing. I particularly like the pocket detailing.


If I get the chance tomorrow I'll post pictures of the insides. They are more detail then the outside with every colour you can imagine. It is a designer coat, was £400. never bought anything so expensive before but there are not many about. Its really well made too. Keep an eye out tomorrow, will post the insides plus my shoe collection.

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


----------



## simonfoy

*The inside of the coat and my shoe collection*

As I cannot sleep (2am) I am posting some more pics of the coat, this time the inside. Note it has a pull out hanky on the top pocket. The detail inside is incredible, There is also my shoe collection and my shoe buffer. I hope you like them. I am finding the Flickr uploading a pain but I hope you can see them. Shoes are mainly Barkers, One Camel Active and One Anatomic Gel. The two tone pair are black and purple.

Simon


----------



## simonfoy

*The inside of the coat and my shoe collection Part 2*

As I cannot sleep (2am) I am posting some more pics of the coat, this time the inside. Note it has a pull out hanky on the top pocket. The detail inside is incredible, There is also my shoe collection and my shoe buffer. I hope you like them. I am finding the Flickr uploading a pain but I hope you can see them. Shoes are mainly Barkers, One Camel Active and One Anatomic Gel. The two tone pair are black and purple.

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*The singular nature of your jacket is matched by . . .*

. . . the singular nature of the artwork on the wall - the paintings shown are hardly by children your sons' age - more the work of adult professionals, or graduate students of art, working on their MFA's.



simonfoy said:


> Its quite difficult to see with clarity but I wore this outfit when at my sons Birthday party in January.
> 
> The other pic was at home waiting to go out.


----------



## fordland08

Yellow Oxford Nautica shirt,

Banana Republic slim fit limited edition jeans

Calvin Kline Belt

pos shoes lol.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . the singular nature of the artwork on the wall - the paintings shown are hardly by children your sons' age - more the work of adult professionals, or graduate students of art, working on their MFA's.


You're right they are not by children, although some of the artists are only 16 and fron the nearby secondary school. It was an Arty Party they went to held by a local shop where the man sells his and other local artists paintings and photography etc. The shop/studio is a shop front for such artistry. My sons paintings are at the back on the floor you can just see where they have been painting their Spongebob!! His main income is gained from renting out his shop to kids having parties so they can draw and learn circus tricks as his artwork is a little different for my tastes.


----------



## Casual_yet_trying




----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear for day two of NYC's March Monsoon . . .*

Depressed by the prospect of dressing down to face another day of driving rain, I opt instead to wear some "rejects" or older things - a suit cut down from my former size (the shoulders are still not satisfactory), and a 25-year-old pair of shoes (albeit Alan McAfees).

The rain is supposed to stop by Thursday - not a day too soon for me.


----------



## richard d.

Michael, The Horticulturalist...I absolutely love the 4th picture of you with the pipe and the burgandy tie...that coat is really beautiful! It has a shimmer of tarnished gold or copper look. What a great look. I'm hoping it's new, so I can still purchase one just like that. Your choice of color combination is very striking. May I ask where you purchased it? The pocket square was a fine choice also, everything goes together very well. Enjoyed the pics, they're great! Richard d. / Jacksonville, Fl.



Horticulturalist said:


> Right, I am not to be deterred by a mere page number, so here goes...
> 
> First, what I was wearing yesterday, to take my son to football, a spot of shopping and then a children's birthday party (brogue boots were replaced with less muddy chukkas for the latter two activities):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a few other snaps from recent months (I have quite a backlog of pictures, have been plucking up courage for ages...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face cropped in this one to obscure manic stare!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pictures, but inspired by this place, I have been snapping away for ages! I look forward to your comments.
> 
> Michael


----------



## riyadh552

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


Beautiful patina on those monks!


----------



## simonfoy

Casual_yet_trying said:


>


I like it, casual but smart


----------



## YoungClayB

Horticulturalist said:


>


I couldnt put my finger on it at first, but I finally figured out who you remind me of...You bear a striking resemblence to Kyle MacLachlan - he plays Orson Hodge on TV's Desperate Housewives.


----------



## wingman

simonfoy said:


> ...but I wore this outfit when at my sons Birthday party in January.


Love the jacket, tie, and- oh hell, love the whole combo. :icon_smile_big: Wish we could see your wingtips better in this shot;
you show a great collection.


----------



## simonfoy

wingman said:


> Love the jacket, tie, and- oh hell, love the whole combo. :icon_smile_big: Wish we could see your wingtips better in this shot;
> you show a great collection.


Thankd for the kind compliments, what are wingtips please?


----------



## wingman

^ I'm referring to the shoe (brogue) you're wearing, unless I'm blind and am identifying them incorrectly. It refers to the toe cap
pattern, which forms a 'W--' like the two-tones posted of your collection. (In fact, those look like the ones you're wearing.)


----------



## ykurtz

If we're going for resemblances, I'd say a much younger Newt Gingrich.


----------



## simonfoy

wingman said:


> ^ I'm referring to the shoe (brogue) you're wearing, unless I'm blind and am identifying them incorrectly. It refers to the
> toe cap pattern, which forms a 'W--' like the 5th and 6th photos posted of your collection. (In fact, those look like the ones.)


Ahh I see, I didn't know they were called that. You're right they are the ones I have already posted. I have posted pics of all my shoes. They are the purple and black pair and I have posted two pics of them on here yesterday. You can see them in close detail here,


----------



## wingman

*My response to Mr. Foy...*

Thank you for the close-ups, Simon. Here's another example of a wingtip. 
These old school Florsheims are my own; alas they're merely one color, LOL.


----------



## simonfoy

Lovely shoes Wingman. I had no idea they were called that. I am just used to calling them brogues. I have learned something new, thanks. Your shoes are lovely. Mine are Barkers, about £130 I think. I have a black pair too one colour.

Thanks again for the kind comments, It is greatly appreciated.

Simon


----------



## simonfoy

*Todays attire*

Van Heusen Shirt
70s Vintage Brown Cord Jacket
Barker Brown Belt
Wrangler Dark Blue Stretch Jeans
Camel Active Brown Shoes
Cashmere Socks
Citizen Watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
SR pocket-square
RLPL cardigan
Brioni cords
MD belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Vetiver Cologne
Omega band


----------



## BearBear

rgrossicone said:


> SI Mall for clothes for the kiddies' Easter Sunday:


Rob, what make of jeans? They look great with these shoes. I am on the shorter side and sometimes have to turn the bottom of my jeans up like this (not saying that is why you are doing it), and these turned up look outstanding.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind and encouraging words, much appreciated!

Simon, the waistcoat is from the Edinburgh Woolen Mill, of all places. Made from Harris tweed, I am very pleased with it. That's certainly an unusual coat you're wearing. I don't think I could pull it off, but you wear it well.

Richard.d, the coat is from Austin Reed, and the colour is probably a trick of the light. I am also wearing it in the picture with the red jumper. It is one of my favourite coats.

Dchandler, very smart. The Panama would indicate that the weather is warming up nicely in Texas, wish the same could be said for here.

Upr, classic class as always, especially considering those are your "rejects"!

YoungClayB, Kyle McWat'shisname, eh? I certainly don't look like him in profile, I lack his chin. But I'll take it as a compliment.

As for Newt Gingrich... I'm not from your side of the pond, so I suppose it would depend on your political bias whether it was a compliment or not... Maybe next time I will obscure my face...:icon_smile_wink:

I am leaving for Japan on Thursday, will be going for two and a half weeks to visit my wife's family. The perennial problem, what to pack? I always take too many shirts, but hey, you never know, there may be a sudden shirt shortage.

Here's what I have packed, shirt-wise:










My bulging handkerchief drawer:










And what I decided to take (hoping to pick up some more Japanese handkerchiefs):










Thanks again for the warm welcome.:icon_smile:

Michael


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks Michael

Thanks for the info and compliments. 

Have a safe trip to Japan. 

Kindest regards

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Horticulturalist, for the compliment . . .*

. . . and your selection of shirts for travel are very colourful indeed - as are your collection of pocket handkerchiefs - thank you for sharing - I think that they meet with much approval all round (certainly from me!).

The sun is rumoured to be coming out tomorrow in NYC, so we'll see what else I can put on my body to promote public decency . . .

Bon voyage on your trip to Japan.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


This looks great: you definitely have the southern Sunday look going on. Reminds me of the beach. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sedapsofeca

My business casual work attire today. Taking advantage of flannel pants while I still can!

Covert Coat: Cordings
Scarf: Crombie
Shirt: JosABank
Sweater: JCrew
Pants: BB
Shoes: AE


----------



## Casual_yet_trying




----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


>


 Great look, Alan. 
Beautiful shoes. C&J?

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Right, I am not to be deterred by a mere page number, so here goes...
> 
> First, what I was wearing yesterday, to take my son to football, a spot of shopping and then a children's birthday party (brogue boots were replaced with less muddy chukkas for the latter two activities):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here a few other snaps from recent months (I have quite a backlog of pictures, have been plucking up courage for ages...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face cropped in this one to obscure manic stare!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the pictures, but inspired by this place, I have been snapping away for ages! I look forward to your comments.
> 
> Michael


I knew you wouldn't disapointed us.
Some great looks. Dig that kind of overcoats.
But the waistcoat is really fantastic, really my kind of stuff. And fan of the suede shoes, too.
Great!

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


Very elegant, and the shoes are super.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Blue suit, blue shirt - maybe even blue skies?*

Here's celebrating the fact that it seems not to be raining - at least not right at this moment. Maybe a preponderance of blue in the wardrobe will encourage some blue sky to be exposed . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind and encouraging words, much appreciated!
> 
> Simon, the waistcoat is from the Edinburgh Woolen Mill, of all places. Made from Harris tweed, I am very pleased with it. That's certainly an unusual coat you're wearing. I don't think I could pull it off, but you wear it well.
> 
> Richard.d, the coat is from Austin Reed, and the colour is probably a trick of the light. I am also wearing it in the picture with the red jumper. It is one of my favourite coats.
> 
> Dchandler, very smart. The Panama would indicate that the weather is warming up nicely in Texas, wish the same could be said for here.
> 
> Upr, classic class as always, especially considering those are your "rejects"!
> 
> YoungClayB, Kyle McWat'shisname, eh? I certainly don't look like him in profile, I lack his chin. But I'll take it as a compliment.
> 
> As for Newt Gingrich... I'm not from your side of the pond, so I suppose it would depend on your political bias whether it was a compliment or not... Maybe next time I will obscure my face...:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I am leaving for Japan on Thursday, will be going for two and a half weeks to visit my wife's family. The perennial problem, what to pack? I always take too many shirts, but hey, you never know, there may be a sudden shirt shortage.
> 
> Here's what I have packed, shirt-wise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bulging handkerchief drawer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what I decided to take (hoping to pick up some more Japanese handkerchiefs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the warm welcome.:icon_smile:
> 
> Michael


Nice pictures, Horti. Your collection of ps are very handsome. I also like ps very much, and have a small but nice collection. I could post a picture of them here later. Let's see what time let me do...

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Holdfast

Horticulturalist said:


> Here's what I have packed, shirt-wise.. My bulging handkerchief drawer


Nice selection.

Pics of me ready for a long boozy lunch... but about ready for a nap now!


----------



## simonfoy

I love the entire look, the shoes, the shirt the tie, the trousers. They're all lovely.


----------



## simonfoy

*My Wardrobe and Clothes*

I thought I would post a picture of my wardrobe and clothes collection. Hope nobody minds.

Piscador Waistcoat

Jacket Collection, well some of them.

The Wardrobe, tripple, one of them

Jackets and Shirts

The Ties

More Ties

One coat, like Butlers style

Harris Tweed, One Beige and one green

Harris Tweed all have a serial number

Green Jacket

Green Country Jacket

Pinstripe Jacket

Summer Light Jacket

Cord Jackets, One beige and one dark brown

Some of my shirts

Carhartt Driving Gloves

1920s White Deco Scarf

Cambridge Scarf, one of 15 college scarves I have

Waistcoats, one brownish one blue. Mustard one is in the post.

Levi and Wranglers

Mustard/Gold coloured trousers, moleskin and cords

Moleskin trousers

Cords and Moleskin trousers

Pinstripe and Brown trousers

I hope you like my collection.

Simon


----------



## YoungClayB

I want my tie back Simon!!!


----------



## Zon Jr.

themanfromlisbon said:


> I knew you wouldn't disapointed us.
> Some great looks. Dig that kind of overcoats.
> But the waistcoat is really fantastic, really my kind of stuff. And fan of the suede shoes, too.
> Great!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Is it necessary for everyone to quote the entire picture collection of this post?


----------



## Horticulturalist

Zon Jr. said:


> Is it necessary for everyone to quote the entire picture collection of this post?


Probably not, no! You must be getting sick of the sight of my, allegedely, Kyle McLackalackdingdong/Newt Gingrich-esque visage. Apologies!

Vic, thank you for the kind comments. I can't resist a nice ps, but I always seem to use the same basic ones, particularly the ones pictured in the last pic. The yellow paisley and navy and white polka dot are very versatile.

Upr, great outfit. Especially like the shirt, tie and cufflink combo.

Lovely jacket, Holdfast, is that one of your Ede & Ravenscroft creations? Boozy lunch sounds good... Eight pints down at The Dog and Duck? :icon_smile_wink: Yes, I do love shirts with, pink, red, blue or white in them. Preferably all at the same time!

Simon, that's an impressive collection! What material are the two waistcoats? Moleskin? And I forgot to ask, in what capacity do you work for Mr Titchmarsh? Horticultural? Operatic? Chat show? He has a varied career these days...

YoungClayB, nice pictures! I particularly like the shoes in the first set of pictures (details?) and the jacket in the last picture.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Wildblue said:


> Took my daughters to a formal ball this afternoon. Didn't realize I was having my suspenders pull the trousers up so high, underneath the cummerbund, until I saw the legs in this picture.


That's an elegant uniform. It would appear that you are a pilot, judging by your wings, but which of the four services? Impressive array of medals, we still have my Great Great Grandfather's Crimean War medals, my Great Grandfather's Egypt, Boer War, WW1 medals, and my Grandfather's WW1 and WW2 medals, and DFC.


----------



## simonfoy

YoungClayB said:


> I want my tie back Simon!!!


LOL How wierd. It is a Van Heusen I seem to remember. WOW what a coincidense.


----------



## simonfoy

Horticulturalist said:


> Simon, that's an impressive collection! What material are the two waistcoats? Moleskin? And I forgot to ask, in what capacity do you work for Mr Titchmarsh? Horticultural? Operatic? Chat show? He has a varied career these days...


Yes I think they are moleskin. I have another coming this week a mustard coloured one. Should go with a few items I have. Also got an Covert coat on order after a fellow poster told me where to buy them from and what they were called.

I have more clothes, too many really, some are in another tripple wardrobe but they are more casual. I don't do casual anymore. I am very poorly with cancer, I don't have very long to live from the general lifespan of my cancer so I made a pact to myself I would treat every day as my last and dress the best I can. I am in hospital so often where PJs are the order of the day so it feels nice when one gets out to put something nice on and dress up. You really miss it when you are in PJs all the time. So from now on every day I wear a shirt, trousers and a jacket and try to dress the best I can.

I work for Alan by doing his forums on his websites also some writing. I am in charge of the site and have posters answering the gardening questions. I do too when I can get round to it, although I am no Hort myself I have picked up a thing or two. But mainly it's an admin job. I work for two UK celebs. Can't mention the other though.

Thanks for the comments. Hope you have a safe pleasant journey. Be well

Simon


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Here's celebrating the fact that it seems not to be raining - at least not right at this moment. Maybe a preponderance of blue in the wardrobe will encourage some blue sky to be exposed . . .


You dress like a gentleman. If only everyone had your dress sense, style and were as smart as you. I love the scarf, and suit. I wish in the UK I could get away with wearing a hat like that. Very smart, a gentleman.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLPL polo
2men jeans
KB belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed Sauvage
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you for your kind compliments, but, more to the point . . .*

. . . I was saddened to hear of your medical condition in the posting prior to your quote of mine. You remind us all that we should value every day.

As for pyjamas, no one ever looked good in them without he or she being on a Hollywood set, with a wardrobe mistress to press them back into shape at every opportunity. I am not at all surprised that you dress well after a bout in hospital - anything to get that atmosphere out of one's system.

As for the wearing of a proper hat - all it takes is an excuse (baldness is mine), and the belief that one looks good in a hat (happily, fedoras and I get on famously - bowlers and I do not).



simonfoy said:


> You dress like a gentleman. If only everyone had your dress sense, style and were as smart as you. I love the scarf, and suit. I wish in the UK I could get away with wearing a hat like that. Very smart, a gentleman.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . I was saddened to hear of your medical condition in the posting prior to your quote of mine. You remind us all that we should value every day.
> 
> As for pyjamas, no one ever looked good in them without he or she being on a Hollywood set, with a wardrobe mistress to press them back into shape at every opportunity. I am not at all surprised that you dress well after a bout in hospital - anything to get that atmosphere out of one's system.
> 
> As for the wearing of a proper hat - all it takes is an excuse (baldness is mine), and the belief that one looks good in a hat (happily, fedoras and I get on famously - bowlers and I do not).


All too often we take life for granted, I know I have done in the past. But when I am in the Oncology ward with children of all ages it brings you down to earth quickly. Thanks for the kind comments, they are appreciated. 
now a bowler hat...oh I would love to wear one of those. Kindest regards Simon


----------



## The Rambler

Simon--I like very much, the wardrobe and the wardrobe! Good luck: sometimes people recover, sometimes not, but behaving well in incredibly trying situations has a life of its own.


----------



## stevelovescufflinks

*What do you wear?*

well I am wearing some David Donahue engraved cufflinks 
Ferragamo shoes, Patek Phillipe watch, Ike Behar shirt, bally slacks
Not bad for on online dude:icon_smile:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*First of all . . .*



simonfoy said:


> The Ties
> 
> More Ties


. . . I'm sorry to hear about your condition, but you certainly have the right attitude. That counts for a lot.

Impressive collection of quite good-looking attire. Hope you can post a few of you in it.

However, just a minor cavil: There was a recent thread debating the advisability of storing ties knotted. The overwhelming consensus was, I believe, that it was probably not a good idea. Of course, if one has any sort of limitation that would militate against constantly having to retie one's ties, that would trump conventional wisdom, to be sure. Some of the reasons for not doing so were that it eventually distorts the tie; shirt collars vary, so the knots should, correspondingly; the length needed will also vary, and one should not be picking a tie based on the length it was pre-tied to; it's just a sartorial function that gives pleasure to many and provides a fresh look when you face the world:icon_smile:


----------



## Wildblue

Horticulturalist said:


> That's an elegant uniform. It would appear that you are a pilot, judging by your wings, but which of the four services?


That's the USAF mess dress...


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire - a breath of spring, or am I merely an April Fool . . .*

We are promised to have actual sunshine here in NYC by the afternoon, and spring-like temperatures, so I eschewed the overcoat.


----------



## YoungClayB

simonfoy said:


> I love the entire look, the shoes, the shirt the tie, the trousers. They're all lovely.


Thanks for the compliment.



Horticulturalist said:


> YoungClayB, nice pictures! I particularly like the shoes in the first set of pictures (details?) and the jacket in the last picture.


Thanks...the shoes are Allen Edmonds Hastings in Chili calfskin. They are great shoes but unfortunately are discontinued. I've posted a more detailed pic on them below. The jacket that you asked about is a RL camelhair.

Today's attire:


----------



## Apatheticviews

Alas, nothing too extravagant, but from the bottom up:

Chocolate Giorgio Brutini Boots
Brown Cords
Brown Belt to match boots, with buckle to match watch.
Dark Olive Bespoke Silk Shirt (Mr. Baba, Tailand 1997~)
Citizen Eco-Drive Solar Watch


----------



## bwep

Boglioli blue linen/wool DB blazer (yellow buttons)
Eton 2B horizontal pin stripe shirt
AG protege 20 year denim
Kleinberg cayman belt
Marcoliani socks
Billy Reid brown calf chukkahs
ormand jayne cologne
Breguet watch


----------



## The Rambler

upr crust: brilliant! an outfit worthy of todays glorious weather --enjoy.


----------



## upr_crust

*I intend to enjoy the weather . . .*

. . . as soon as I can peel myself away from my desk - it's been an adventure at work today . . . .

Thanks for the vote of confidence, in any event.



The Rambler said:


> upr crust: brilliant! an outfit worthy of todays glorious weather --enjoy.


----------



## jayteecee

Horticulturalist said:


> It would appear that you are a pilot, judging by your wings, but which of the four services?


There are five armed services in the United States - Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps and Coast Guard. The first four are in the Department of Defense and the Coast Guard is in the Department of Homeland Security.


----------



## YoungTrad

Upr your outfit today is impeccable. I absolutely love the DB and the bright tie, and the fedora pulls it all together. Nicely done!


----------



## Apatheticviews

jayteecee said:


> There are five armed services in the United States - Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps and Coast Guard. The first four are in the Department of Defense and the Coast Guard is in the Department of Homeland Security.


And seven Uniformed Services. Gets really confusing sometimes. I live in DC, and occasionally see the PHS (the Surgeon General's organization) & NOAA guys running around the base I work at.


----------



## Holdfast

I like that tie quite a bit.


----------



## simonfoy

The Rambler said:


> Simon--I like very much, the wardrobe and the wardrobe! Good luck: sometimes people recover, sometimes not, but behaving well in incredibly trying situations has a life of its own.


Hello The Rambler

Thanks for the kind comments. I do wish there were a cure for me unfortunately there isnt. But I am blessed to have a wife and children and consider myself blessed and lucky I am still here, am loved, love and I am luckier than a lot of people. I am humbled by the kind comments from people on here whom I have never met. Thank you all. Simon


----------



## simonfoy

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . I'm sorry to hear about your condition, but you certainly have the right attitude. That counts for a lot.
> 
> Impressive collection of quite good-looking attire. Hope you can post a few of you in it.
> 
> However, just a minor cavil: There was a recent thread debating the advisability of storing ties knotted. The overwhelming consensus was, I believe, that it was probably not a good idea. Of course, if one has any sort of limitation that would militate against constantly having to retie one's ties, that would trump conventional wisdom, to be sure. Some of the reasons for not doing so were that it eventually distorts the tie; shirt collars vary, so the knots should, correspondingly; the length needed will also vary, and one should not be picking a tie based on the length it was pre-tied to; it's just a sartorial function that gives pleasure to many and provides a fresh look when you face the world:icon_smile:


Thank you for the kind comments.

I didn't know that. I am constantly learning from the experts here and will undo them as soon as possible. thank you for the information, you're very kind.


----------



## simonfoy

The Rambler said:


> upr crust: brilliant! an outfit worthy of todays glorious weather --enjoy.


I completely agree, very smart as always and elegant. A gentleman


----------



## upr_crust

*Now that you've "thrown down the gauntlet" with these compliments . . .*

. . I'll have to see if I can live up to the praise - -hmmmmm - what can I cook up for tomorrow . . . . we shall see . . .



simonfoy said:


> I completely agree, very smart as always and elegant. A gentleman


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
RLPL t-shirt
Prada pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny-loafers
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . I'll have to see if I can live up to the praise - -hmmmmm - what can I cook up for tomorrow . . . . we shall see . . .


LOL. No pressure. LOL :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

:icon_smile_big: No pressure, but live for today, yes?


----------



## Jovan

Sorry if this doesn't measure up to forum standards, but I recently broke two of my fingers and didn't really feel like messing with shirt cuffs or anything. I do think these new jeans look pretty sweet though.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Juan, please, give it a rest. We understand you're trying to sell us Ed Hardy knock-offs, but we don't even want the real thing. Girl Scout cookies though. We'd buy those. Get yourself a little Ed Hardy Girl Scout outfit and go door-to-door. O wait, you're in China. Well I guess we've lucked out then. Velly, velly solly. Bye.​


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple in colour scheme to end the week . . .*

. . . giving me the chance to wear a favourite tie.

The tie is Ferragamo - a birthday present from some years back.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done. Upr_crust, you always manage to achieve a look, perhaps a level of finish, that I can only wish I was capable of (Bad grammar, I know!). Great tie, BTW!


----------



## bwep

Truzzi L/S broadcloth
RRL washed delvdge denim
Kleinberg belt
Lucchesse calf skin ropers
Marcoliani socks
Tissot watch
ormand Jayne cologne


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> Sorry if this doesn't measure up to forum standards, but I recently broke two of my fingers and didn't really feel like messing with shirt cuffs or anything. I do think these new jeans look pretty sweet though.


I hope you're kidding, because I'm 99.95% positive that's a picture of Shia Lebouf.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't notice at first that this was posted yesterday and so probably an April Fools joke.


----------



## Taken Aback

Damn, I really thought the papparazzi were after him.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Bamford polo
Earl Jean
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Bulgari cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jovan

Bruce Wayne said:


> I hope you're kidding, because I'm 99.95% positive that's a picture of Shia Lebouf.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't notice at first that this was posted yesterday and so probably an April Fools joke.


Yep.


----------



## R0ME0

upr_crust said:


> . . . giving me the chance to wear a favourite tie.
> 
> The tie is Ferragamo - a birthday present from some years back.


That's very nice! Good job.


----------



## R0ME0

Holdfast said:


> I like that tie quite a bit.


Impressive!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
Prada belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Michael cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

Ｆｉｒｓｔ　ｄｅｓｐａｔｃｈ　ｆｒｏｍ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｌａｎｄ　ｏｆ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｒｉｓｉｎｇ　Ｓｏｎ　（２ａｍ　ｄｕｅ　ｔｏ　ｂｌａｓｔｅｄ　ｊｅｔｌａｇ）．

Simon,　ｓｏｒｒｙ　ｔｏ　ｈｅａｒ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｙｏｕｒ　ｉｌｌｎｅｓｓ．　Ｉ　ａｍ　ｓｕｒｅ，　ａｓ　ｙｏｕ　ｈａｖｅ　ｓａｉｄ，　ｔｈａｔ　ｉｔ　ｇｉｖｅｓ　ａ　ｎｅｗ　ｐｅｒｓｐｅｃｔｉｖｅ　ｔｏ　ｌｉｆｅ　ａｎｄ　ｔｏ　ｗｈａｔ　ｉｓ　ｉｍｐｏｒｔａｎｔ：　ｆａｍｉｌｙ　ａｎｄ　ｆｒｉｅｎｄｓ，　ａｎｄ．．．　ｅｎｊｏｙｉｎｇ　ｏｎｅｓｅｌｆ！

Ｅｎｖｉａｂｌｅ　ｃｏｌｌｅｃｔｉｏｎ　ｏｆ　ｃｌｏｔｈｅｓ，　Ｉ　ｅｓｐｅｃｉａｌｌｙ　ｌｉｋｅ　ａ　ｌｏｔ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｊａｃｋｅｔｓ．

Ｗｉｌｄｂｌｕｅ，ＵＳＡＦ，　ｇｏｔｃｈａ． Ｔｈｏｕｇｈｔ　ｉｔ　ｍｉｇｈｔ　ｂｅ，　ｂｕｔ　ｄｉｄｎ’ｔ　ｗａｎｔ　ｔｏ　ｃａｕｓｅ　ｍｏｒｔａｌ　ｏｆｆｅｎｃｅ　ｉｎ　ｃａｓｅ　ｉｔ　ｗａｓ　ｏｎｅ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｍａｎｙ　ｏｔｈｅｒ　ｓｅｒｖｉｃｅｓ．Ｉｎ　Ｂｒｉｔａｉｎ　ｗｅ　ｍａｋｅ　ｄｏ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｆｏｕｒ，　Ｔｈｅ　Ａｒｍｙ，　Ｔｈｅ　Ｒｏｙａｌ　Ｎａｖｙ　（ｏｆ　ｗｈｉｃｈ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｒｏｙａｌ　Ｍａｒｉｎｅｓ　ａｒｅ　ｐａｒｔ），　Ｔｈｅ　Ｒｏｙａｌ　Ａｉｒ　Ｆｏｒｃｅ，　ａｎｄ　Ｒｏｙａｌ　Ｍａｉｌ，　ｔｈｅ　ｍｏｓｔ　ｐｏｗｅｒｆｕｌ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　ｆｏｕｒ．:icon_smile_wink:

Ｇｒｅａｔ　ｌｏｏｋｓ，　Ｕｐｒ　ａｎｄ　Ｈｏｌｄｆａｓｔ．　Ｎｏｔ　ｓｏ　ｓｕｒｅ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｔｈｏｓｅ　ｊｅａｎｓ，　Ｊｏｖａｎ．．．　Ｍａｙｂｅ　ｉｔ’ｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｃｏｌｏｕｒ．．．；－）


----------



## turban1

*report from kabul*

a somewhat hairy tweed, green with red check, three-piece suit with a red silk handkerchief, country check shirt, blueish-creamish spotted wool tie, a pair of brown derbies and a brown fedora. cotton hankie in the left sleeve.

the minister's body-guards thought it the bees knees, although they tend to dress in black, khaki or camouflage because it matches their machine-guns.


----------



## Cary Grant

My eyes!!



Horticulturalist said:


> Ｆｉｒｓｔ　ｄｅｓｐａｔｃｈ　ｆｒｏｍ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｌａｎｄ　ｏｆ　Ｔｈｅ　Ｒｉｓｉｎｇ　Ｓｏｎ　（２ａｍ　ｄｕｅ　ｔｏ　ｂｌａｓｔｅｄ　ｊｅｔｌａｇ）．. .


----------



## upr_crust

*The Easter Special . . .*

. . . complete with straw hat - calendrically incorrect, but meteorologically right on target, as it it to get to 24C/75F here in NYC, and it is sunny.


----------



## hockeyinsider

From today . . . And yes, that's a suit jacket being worn as an ad-hoc blazer.

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0445mo.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/closeupuz.jpg/

The shirt is from TM Lewin -- it's a slim-fit oxford cloth shirt, the tie is from J. Crew -- it's handmade in Italy, the jacket is an orphaned suit jacket from TM Lewin that is my go-to jacket and really beat the heck out of, and the trousers were an off-brand from a local men's store. I need to have the trousers tapered a bit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
MC tie
NM belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## gnatty8

Fidelio said:


> Another great outfit, Gnatty8. Someone else could have ended up looking boring with that coat, but your combination is really kickin'.





mysharona said:


> ooooh. Quite nice. Fantastic coat.





Schorsch said:


> So, Gnatty, who makes your horse blankets? I'm not trying to DTO your style, just curious. (Ha! DTO = ditto! I just got that!)


Slightly belated thanks guys. My horse blankets are from various makers, but mainly Caruso, Polo RL, Isaia, and Brooks Brothers.


----------



## gnatty8

Wore variants of this most of the week, beautiful weather in the Smokies:


----------



## AlanC




----------



## dchandler2

riyadh552 said:


> Beautiful patina on those monks!





Sedapsofeca said:


> This looks great: you definitely have the southern Sunday look going on. Reminds me of the beach. :icon_smile_big:





themanfromlisbon said:


> Very elegant, and the shoes are super.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Guys for all the compliments.

As for what I wore to Easter Service today. Still rocking the Pinzano Straw Porkpie:


----------



## trappperg

Very elegant. Magnificent!



AlanC said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple in colour scheme to begin the week . . .*

. . . my tiny brain can't come up with anything more elaborate to wear.


----------



## philidor

upr_crust said:


> . . . my tiny brain can't come up with anything more elaborate to wear.


Please don't read what John T. Molloy has to say about purple. Still excellent however. And please refrain from self-denigration


----------



## philidor

trappperg said:


> Very elegant. Magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> AlanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks people should wear hats more often. I personally favor a golf-cap, even though during the Renaissance it was a way of taxing "commoners" and thus was a sign of not being apart of the Peerage. It still nonetheless has a classic American je ne sais quoi to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## philidor

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks Guys for all the compliments.
> 
> As for what I wore to Easter Service today. Still rocking the Pinzano Straw Porkpie:


+1 For Navy tie
+1 for argyle socks.

Nice patina developing on the shoes.


----------



## philidor

Just an ultra-casual look for today:


----------



## upr_crust

*I have never read more than a few lines in Molloy's book . . .*

. . . and I am not in the market, currently, to practice his advice as to sartorial "packaging". All I know is that I liked the tie when I saw it, and I bought it. (The tie's brand name is Richard James, FWIW.)



philidor said:


> Please don't read what John T. Molloy has to say about purple. Still excellent however. And please refrain from self-denigration


----------



## Cary Grant

Alan-

Some wonderful element and I champion your love of the hat. I do think, however, that the two-button, notch doesn't blend well with your homage to the morning suit. A DB, maybe, morning coat, certainly. The palette is lovely, though.


----------



## AlanC

^Possibly, however see the fellow wearing the bowler in the lower left hand corner of this picture. The point made in the text (which drifts off) is that they are elements otherwise taken from one's existing wardrobe.


----------



## Cary Grant

Agreed- It's the particular cut- and that it is buttoned, that throw me a bit.

Still, dressing circles around most. :icon_smile:


----------



## simonfoy

AlanC said:


>


WOW, Just WOW. I live the hat, the scarf shoes and trousers. I would love to wear a Bowler hat. Just don't have the guts too. I get funny looks dressing smart in what is a dress down society nowadays. Top marks on an excellet look.

Simon


----------



## simonfoy

*Off to the English Lake District*

For the day so here is what I wore yesterday.

From the bottom up, 
Barker Flex Shoes
Cashmere Socks (You'll have to take my word for it  )
Moleskin Trousers
Barker Belt
Van Heusen Shirt
Harris Tweed Jacket 
Barbour Tie
Bugatti Gloves

It is a shadow on the shoes not a dark mark. As for the second picture, it does look rather solem doesn't it. Not a smile to be seen anywhere. I am smiling on the inside though (Plastic surgery gone wrong!!) Oh and it's not a double chin, it's a bad camera. I actually have three. :crazy:

Simon


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> ...


I doubt anyone who enjoys dressing would avoid a grin of appreciation at this. Those who dress merely to look smart will probably consider it costumey, but as some who enjoys dressing, I definitely fall in the "grin" camp. Nice one.

Casual dressed down for the bank holiday:


----------



## Blueboy1938

*A few thoughts*

^^(Intended for Simon) Braces might help do two things: Maintain your trousers at a proper level, which would provide a basis for gauging tie length. The tie needs to reach the trouser waistline, which may require obtaining longer ties.

The coat is generally too large, but even if it were not, the sleeves are entirely too long. A good tailor can rectify the latter, but I believe that the former is beyond reach. Too bad, really, as that is a very handsome tweed, and the combined colors and shirt pattern look very nice, overall.


----------



## simonfoy

I agree, I will try a pair of braces. I have a pot belly after my recent treatment and trousers do ride downwards. 

The jacket is a 46L, my size, it does fir me in the shoulders but I also agree it does on that photo look too long in the sleeve. The tie is at its longest length, too short. 

Thanks for the help. I enjoy this learning curve and observations. It helps me to know how to dress better.

Simon


----------



## simonfoy

Holdfast said:


> I doubt anyone who enjoys dressing would avoid a grin of appreciation at this. Those who dress merely to look smart will probably consider it costumey, but as some who enjoys dressing, I definitely fall in the "grin" camp. Nice one.
> 
> Casual dressed down for the bank holiday:


That is a great jacket, DOes the collar have felt or a different colour on it? Looks great on you

Simon


----------



## AlanC

simonfoy said:


> ....


Thanks much, Simon.



Holdfast said:


> I doubt anyone who enjoys dressing would avoid a grin of appreciation at this. Those who dress merely to look smart will probably consider it costumey, but as some who enjoys dressing, I definitely fall in the "grin" camp. Nice one.


Like you, I like having fun with it. There's no need to be too serious. If I can provoke a pleased grin every now and then I must be doing okay.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

AlanC said:


>


I really like the look but I think I'd prefer the shoes in merlot or chili (not sure what the implications are for the bowler :icon_smile. Above the ankles looks really great!


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

Blueboy1938 said:


> The coat is generally too large, but even if it were not, the sleeves are entirely too long. A good tailor can rectify the latter, but I believe that the former is beyond reach.


ANY tailor can rectify the latter, a good tailor can push the former within reason. Provided the shoulders work I believe the chest is the first area to cause issue as there's only so much that can taken in before you get too close to the breast pocket. The waist gives more leeway as I understand. My alterations tailor gives an exclamation of delight when he observes side vents so presumably some constructions are easier to work with than others.

As an example I have a few hand-me-down suits of my grandfather's. They fitted me once, but I've lost a lot of weight. For partially sentimental reasons I've chased my declining waistline with the structure of one of them. Dropping 2" from the chest was ok, dropping any more may be a bit much. The waist came in from 36 to 32 with no problems at all.

Simon -- if you've developed a bit of a belly then braces could be a firm ally. I certainly know the difficulties of using a belt and having a belly! I agree with Blueboy that the jacket, while lovely (Harris tweed is great!), could do with a bit of work to fit it more closely to your form. Hopefully that won't be a problem though. I'm a firm believer that fit is the most important consideration in a suit or jacket, closely followed by fabric. From what I've seen you already have a good eye for the latter.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Truzzi shirt
Theory pant
Kleinberg belt
JB socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## philidor

upr_crust said:


> . . . and I am not in the market, currently, to practice his advice as to sartorial "packaging". All I know is that I liked the tie when I saw it, and I bought it. (The tie's brand name is Richard James, FWIW.)


I don't agree with much of what Malloy says either (e.g.: saying poly-blends are acceptable for shirts, saying stay away from pink. Maybe for work but other than that...) and much of his advice is obvious (e.g.: a short sleeved shirt is never acceptable. Jackets must fit snugly around the shoulders, etc)

However, to be safe at work and to circumvent a glass ceiling he says purple should be avoided. I personally think it is an excellent tie, however.


----------



## simonfoy

Portly_polar_bear said:


> ANY tailor can rectify the latter, a good tailor can push the former within reason. Provided the shoulders work I believe the chest is the first area to cause issue as there's only so much that can taken in before you get too close to the breast pocket. The waist gives more leeway as I understand. My alterations tailor gives an exclamation of delight when he observes side vents so presumably some constructions are easier to work with than others.
> 
> As an example I have a few hand-me-down suits of my grandfather's. They fitted me once, but I've lost a lot of weight. For partially sentimental reasons I've chased my declining waistline with the structure of one of them. Dropping 2" from the chest was ok, dropping any more may be a bit much. The waist came in from 36 to 32 with no problems at all.
> 
> Simon -- if you've developed a bit of a belly then braces could be a firm ally. I certainly know the difficulties of using a belt and having a belly! I agree with Blueboy that the jacket, while lovely (Harris tweed is great!), could do with a bit of work to fit it more closely to your form. Hopefully that won't be a problem though. I'm a firm believer that fit is the most important consideration in a suit or jacket, closely followed by fabric. From what I've seen you already have a good eye for the latter.


Thanks for the advice. I have a pair of braces and never used them. I used to have a 28" waist. I have been on huge amounts of steroids and my tummy has balooned to a 42". Arms are thin, legs are too, in fact I am normal size all over apart from my tummy. It's a catch 22. I can't excersise because its spread to my bones now and it hurts walking, without the excersise I am just getting bigger. I lead a sedate lifestyle, not from choice but because I cannot do much. We used to go walking, I trained search and rescue dogs and was very active 3 years ago. I am not moaning, just explaining the pot belly. Pitty it's not from alcohol abuse. 

The HT jacket fits me perfectly in the shoulders and waist, but it's a little too long in the arm. I can rectify that by having the arms taken up some. 
If I do the buttons up its perfect, any less it would look like is was pulling.

Thanks for the advice, will definately try the braces. Greatly appreciated.

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*To be quite honest, I hit the glass ceiling a long time ago . . .*

. . . and have not regretted it very much.

Work is hardly the center of my universe, and at this point, my own personal aesthetic is of more interest to me than the ill-considered opinions of my administrative superiors, who at least have the good grace to leave me alone most of the time.

I also thought it was an excellent tie, hence its purchase.



philidor said:


> I don't agree with much of what Malloy says either (e.g.: saying poly-blends are acceptable for shirts, saying stay away from pink. Maybe for work but other than that...) and much of his advice is obvious (e.g.: a short sleeved shirt is never acceptable. Jackets must fit snugly around the shoulders, etc)
> 
> However, to be safe at work and to circumvent a glass ceiling he says purple should be avoided. I personally think it is an excellent tie, however.


----------



## egerland

*earlier today*

BB 1818 suit, Turnbull & Asser shirt, thrifted longwings


----------



## weckl

egerland said:


> BB 1818 suit, Turnbull & Asser shirt, thrifted longwings


Love it, though the pants should be cuffed.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Cary Grant said:


> My eyes!!


Indeed, the trouble with using a Japanese keyboard. I trust your eyes have recovered sufficiently to be able to read this. Count yourself lucky it wasn't in kanji...

Some great looks, gentlemen, especially Alan at the formal end of the spectrum, and Gnatty at the casual end.

Michael


----------



## upr_crust

*Patience is a virtue rewarded . . .*

Today's suit is new, and a happy accident of discount retail. I had seen the suit, a Hickey Freeman, in my local Syms months ago, but hadn't decided to pull the trigger for it, with all the other things that were happening in my life.

Recently, though, I received a card in the mail from the store promising discounts, depending on one's level of spending. Like Pavlov's dog, of course, I responded by visiting the store, only to find today's suit, marked down $100, and on a rack of clothes marked "take 40% off Syms's lowest price". That, combined with the discount afforded by use of the card, brought the cost of this garment, with tax and alterations, to $224.01.

I took this as a sign from the retail gods that I should own it.

For your inspection, then, gentlemen . . .


----------



## Zon Jr.

weckl said:


> Love it, though the pants should be cuffed.


Why cuffs?


----------



## The Rambler

upr: natty!

eger: nice outfit, perfect fit, love the bookshelf, which actually appears to contain literature. Very nice trout!


----------



## Holdfast

simonfoy said:


> That is a great jacket, DOes the collar have felt or a different colour on it? Looks great on you


Very kind of you. Yes, there's a padded reddish different material in the collar. When the collar's turned up, it's feels soft at the neck, which is a nice detail in such a relatively cheap jacket.



AlanC said:


> Like you, I like having fun with it. There's no need to be too serious. If I can provoke a pleased grin every now and then I must be doing okay.


Absolutely!



upr_crust said:


> I took this as a sign from the retail gods that I should own it.


The gods spoke wisely; it's a great looking suit.

Back at work after about 10 days off. New tie made it almost bearable!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Holdfast, for the compliment . . .*

. . . praise from someone with your style is to be highly prized.

I can see why the tie made your day - very pretty. Ede & Ravenscroft?



Holdfast said:


> The gods spoke wisely; it's a great looking suit.
> 
> Back at work after about 10 days off. New tie made it almost bearable!


----------



## kitonbrioni

ever jacket
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Darphin cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

Holdfast said:


> Very kind of you. Yes, there's a padded reddish different material in the collar. When the collar's turned up, it's feels soft at the neck, which is a nice detail in such a relatively cheap jacket.


Are the shoes Barkers. I have a very similar par, they look great,


----------



## theneedfofried

upr very sharp my friend


----------



## upr_crust

*A summery colour combo for a day with summery temperatures . . .*

It's to reach 86F/30C here in NYC today - too warm too soon, but a temporary meteorological blip, if predictions are correct.

In any event, something summery in colour scheme, if not that lightweight an ensemble.


----------



## blaze79

Windy today, so the pants looks a little weird.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*At last, the sun*

Last few months have been too much busy, and my time to post pictures has been short.
But now, the sun come strong and I took some days of my own to enjoy life.
So:
Yesterday:


























Today went to the riverside, and had a wonderful time.


























My kid is an addicted reader. And enjoys hats, too. Here, is wearing one of mine.










Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

philidor said:


> I don't agree with much of what Malloy says either (e.g.: saying poly-blends are acceptable for shirts, saying stay away from pink. Maybe for work but other than that...) and much of his advice is obvious (e.g.: a short sleeved shirt is never acceptable. Jackets must fit snugly around the shoulders, etc)
> 
> However, to be safe at work and to circumvent a glass ceiling he says purple should be avoided. I personally think it is an excellent tie, however.


When one'e talks about fashion (and fashion it's what this is all about), dogmas should be avoided. Yes, no dogma's welcome.
So, I don't know what mr. Malloy writes, and as for what I read in your note, I couldn't care less.
I remember some topics here in AAAC that I didn't even knew they could be a matter of discussion, such as "tassels with suits" (many times upr_crust demonstrates by himself the ridiculous of the discussion) and others.
I think that one's should wear what makes him feel good. I'd rather be wearing purple - and I do - than black, for instance.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## dchandler2

Cheers
Vic[/quote]

I like both of your looks in your previous post. Especialy the straw hats on you and your son. I have started to wear my straw hats a little more and I always get compliments from the ladies. Is your son "sagging" in those pants? Never mind, my mistake that is the label from his pants and not his posterior :icon_smile:.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Gotta Respect That . . .*

" I'd rather be wearing purple - and I do - than black, for instance.

Cheers

Vic "

A man who knows his own mind. You have to respect that.

I really liked your pictures. Often we see perfect ensembles, but they are totally out of context, so much is lost. Your pics are not so much about clothes, but more about an attitude towards life, and the clothes are just one part of that. Enjoyable. Refreshing.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Lunch in Santa Monica . . .*

. . . at the Fairmont Miramar (not the location of the picture;-)


----------



## upr_crust

*Great to see photos of you again, Lisbon . . .*

Let me agree with the other poster who noted that your latest photos, taken in the context of your life (on sunny days in lovely Lisboa), add so much to the enjoyment of the attire in the context of a life well-enjoyed overall.

Also, thank you for noting that I break "the rules" all the time, and apparently with your approval :icon_smile:. I will remember that when I next wear something purple.

For context, John Molloy wrote a book called "Dress for Success", which, in the 1980's, was a guide to what was or was not acceptable as attire for promoting one's image in an office situation. It made for a lot of conformity of attire among the insecure in those heady days - I am not sure that the pronouncements made then would still be applicable today.



themanfromlisbon said:


> When one'e talks about fashion (and fashion it's what this is all about), dogmas should be avoided. Yes, no dogma's welcome.
> So, I don't know what mr. Malloy writes, and as for what I read in your note, I couldn't care less.
> I remember some topics here in AAAC that I didn't even knew they could be a matter of discussion, such as "tassels with suits" (many times upr_crust demonstrates by himself the ridiculous of the discussion) and others.
> I think that one's should wear what makes him feel good. I'd rather be wearing purple - and I do - than black, for instance.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> I can see why the tie made your day - very pretty. Ede & Ravenscroft?


The suit is Ede, but the tie is Drakes. So is today's



simonfoy said:


> Are the shoes Barkers. I have a very similar par, they look great,


Thanks, the shoes are actually Crockett & Jones Welbeck (337 last).



themanfromlisbon said:


> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4500453882_1f08c16bab_o.jpg


I like both the style and the overall vibe. Nice one.


----------



## Cary Grant

If you're squeamish.... look away....:devil: 








What all the blood donors are wearing this season...


Too matchy-matchy?


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Cary Grant: where did you get those cool socks?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
BC polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## dormat029

be gentle, it's my first pics. Shoelaces tied horizontal on my new AE park ave's 

If there is anything that can be done to make my appearance look better let me know.

Oh, the suit and socks are dark blue; not black


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Well . . .*



dormat029 said:


>


. . . there's a bit more break in those trousers than needed. Possibly braces might help, if it's simply a matter of where the waist falls. Otherwise, looks fine. Interestingly varied stripe on the tie. Perhaps the addition of a pocket square, either blazing white linen or picking up some of the tie colors, might relieve the somber note of the suit. Quite elegant shoes, although I'm hoping that they are actually more the reddish brown in the above picture than the dull brown rendered in the close-up:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dormat029

I'm not sure if the shoes are reddish brown, but they are definitely a lighter and brighter shade than pictured. The shot was real dark as I have no flash on my iphone and it was shot in a room w/ the blinds closed. Thanks for the advice with the pants. I think I just was wearing the pants underneath my belly button which is not how I wear them out. Just more comfy around the house  I should look into getting braces though, now that you've mentioned it.

I was wondering about pocket squares, like you mentioned. I've never see anybody in my workplace (attorney office) with them at any of the places I've interned. I might get one on the cheaper side and wear it to see if it gets anything but a negative reaction.


----------



## Wildblue

Vic, I really like your hat!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Successfully complying with the public decency laws yet again . . .*

Today's "upholstery" - the suit is BB Fitzgerald, which I chose mostly for the fabric pattern.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Vic, great to see your pictures! You wear your clothes well and effortlessly, and seem to enjoy them. As you say, we should first and foremost dress for ourselves because we enjoy it, not because of what society dictates. I am sure we on this site all pay far more attention to our clothes than is strictly needed to get by at work/socially (why else would we be posting photos on the internet, after all!), and sometimes we may even pay "too much" attention to our clothes, knowing that it may cause others (less "educated") to pass comment, often negative, or derisory, about our attire... But we still dress to impress... ourselves! Because it's fun, and no one ever got killed by wearing a pair of proper, leather-soled to the mall instead of sneakers... (Please don't try and prove me wrong on the last point, I'm sure there's anecdotal evidence out there somewhere to prove me wrong...:icon_smile_wink.

Upr, lovely monks!

Dormat, welcome! The shoes look really nice, and the overall look too. As Blueboy said, trousers look a bit long in the pic, and a pocket square is always a good idea. Once you start wearing them, you will feel naked without one. I have even taken to wearing one in my pyjama jacket pocket... My wife has now stopped speaking to me... :icon_smile_wink:

Holdfast, great jacket and super tie.

Blaze, fint jakkesaet og flotte sko. Laekkert ur!

Cary, love the shoes and socks, and the rest look....Uh, bl... blood.... Urghhhhhhh.............................


----------



## blaze79

Horticulturalist said:


> Blaze, fint jakkesaet og flotte sko. Laekkert ur!


Ha ha ha tak for det :icon_smile_big:

Rart at se en dansker mere på forummet :icon_smile:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Det var saa lidt, Blaze! Kun halvt dansk (engelsk mor) men foedt og opvokset i DK, nu bosat i England. Hvis du bor i Esbjerg, kan du jo nemt hoppe paa en DFDS faerge for at tage paa shoppetur i England...:icon_smile_wink:

Sorry, gentlemen, I was just complimenting Blaze on his attire, through the medium of the Danish language, and telling him that his hometown smells of fish... icon_smile_wink

Michael


----------



## blaze79

Horticulturalist said:


> Det var saa lidt, Blaze! Kun halvt dansk (engelsk mor) men foedt og opvokset i DK, nu bosat i England. Hvis du bor i Esbjerg, kan du jo nemt hoppe paa en DFDS faerge for at tage paa shoppetur i England...:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Sorry, gentlemen, I was just complimenting Blaze on his attire, through the medium of the Danish language, and telling him that his hometown smells of fish... icon_smile_wink
> 
> Michael


Ok, men så kender du jo den danske stil (eller mangel på samme) :icon_smile_big:

Was just shopping in england (london) a month ago. Not taking the the ferry though. It's much cheaper to fly. 
The suit is actually from london...most of my suits are.

By the way, my hometown doesn't smell of fish...we just have a lot of girls here


----------



## riyadh552

Vic,

Beautiful shoes! Would you care to share some details?

Riyadh


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> Cheers
> Vic


I like both of your looks in your previous post. Especialy the straw hats on you and your son. I have started to wear my straw hats a little more and I always get compliments from the ladies. Is your son "sagging" in those pants? Never mind, my mistake that is the label from his pants and not his posterior :icon_smile:.[/quote]

Glad you like the hats.
My kid is too absent-minded to notice any inconvenience in is look. But in the case is really only the label 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

DownByTheRiverSide said:


> " I'd rather be wearing purple - and I do - than black, for instance.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic "
> 
> A man who knows his own mind. You have to respect that.
> 
> I really liked your pictures. Often we see perfect ensembles, but they are totally out of context, so much is lost. Your pics are not so much about clothes, but more about an attitude towards life, and the clothes are just one part of that. Enjoyable. Refreshing.


Thanks, DBTRS.
Also glad the way you "looked" at the pictures. And be sure: I really try to enjoy life as much as I can 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## riyadh552

[/quote]

Upr, that is lovely tie, and it works very well with your ensemble.


----------



## riyadh552

[/quote]

Holdfast, nice tie, I especially like the texture.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Let me agree with the other poster who noted that your latest photos, taken in the context of your life (on sunny days in lovely Lisboa), add so much to the enjoyment of the attire in the context of a life well-enjoyed overall.
> 
> Also, thank you for noting that I break "the rules" all the time, and apparently with your approval :icon_smile:. I will remember that when I next wear something purple.
> 
> For context, John Molloy wrote a book called "Dress for Success", which, in the 1980's, was a guide to what was or was not acceptable as attire for promoting one's image in an office situation. It made for a lot of conformity of attire among the insecure in those heady days - I am not sure that the pronouncements made then would still be applicable today.


You're always too kind to me UC
And you're right again: my approval is sure. Let me say that you get to look very elegant every time you post here, so it's very difficult to criticize in a negative way.
About Molloy, well...everything has is time, though even in the 80's I remember I was wearing tassels with suits. And purple 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like both the style and the overall vibe. Nice one.


Thanks H. 
Very fine tie.
And the trousers...you are remembering me to wear my red trousers soon.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Wildblue said:


> Vic, I really like your hat!!!!


Thanks WildBlue. Also enjoy it 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Today's "upholstery" - the suit is BB Fitzgerald, which I chose mostly for the fabric pattern.


It is a very fine suit, UC.
And the tie is awesome-

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Vic, great to see your pictures! You wear your clothes well and effortlessly, and seem to enjoy them. As you say, we should first and foremost dress for ourselves because we enjoy it, not because of what society dictates. I am sure we on this site all pay far more attention to our clothes than is strictly needed to get by at work/socially (why else would we be posting photos on the internet, after all!), and sometimes we may even pay "too much" attention to our clothes, knowing that it may cause others (less "educated") to pass comment, often negative, or derisory, about our attire... But we still dress to impress... ourselves! Because it's fun, and no one ever got killed by wearing a pair of proper, leather-soled to the mall instead of sneakers... (Please don't try and prove me wrong on the last point, I'm sure there's anecdotal evidence out there somewhere to prove me wrong...:icon_smile_wink.
> 
> Upr, lovely monks!
> 
> Dormat, welcome! The shoes look really nice, and the overall look too. As Blueboy said, trousers look a bit long in the pic, and a pocket square is always a good idea. Once you start wearing them, you will feel naked without one. I have even taken to wearing one in my pyjama jacket pocket... My wife has now stopped speaking to me... :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Holdfast, great jacket and super tie.
> 
> Blaze, fint jakkesaet og flotte sko. Laekkert ur!
> 
> Cary, love the shoes and socks, and the rest look....Uh, bl... blood.... Urghhhhhhh.............................


Of course I could not be more syntonized with your opinions.
And when, the new pictures? 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

riyadh552 said:


> Vic,
> 
> Beautiful shoes! Would you care to share some details?
> 
> Riyadh


Thank you very much. Portuguese shoes, Riyadh. Mack James.
They have some nice models, though and unfortunately they are not very well-known abroad. I think they have less quality than, for instance, shoes from Carmina (very spanish shoes)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## riyadh552

themanfromlisbon said:


> Thank you very much. Portuguese shoes, Riyadh. Mack James.
> They have some nice models, though and unfortunately they are not very well-known abroad. I think they have less quality than, for instance, shoes from Carmina (very spanish shoes)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Vic,

You are most welcome. And thank you for sharing. I am viewing Mack James' site now, and am greatly impressed.

Riyadh


----------



## themanfromlisbon

riyadh552 said:


> Vic,
> 
> You are most welcome. And thank you for sharing. I am viewing Mack James' site now, and am greatly impressed.
> 
> Riyadh


Riyadh, what I wanted to say was that the MJ are NOT of lower quality than the Carmina (and I wrote exactly the contrary, wasn't it?).
They are quite good, well made, good leather.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Sunny day again, though a bit windy*

And before the sun escapes again, I decided to go to lunch in the park.
Lucky me the resto still have nice portuguese food, and not burgers or other junk food.





































Cheers

Vic


----------



## Cary Grant

Loving the outdoor shots, Vic.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani coat
Borrelli shirt
Levi's 501
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## LilacCords

*I think this is my favourite ever outfit of yours Vic - very summer - laid back but sharp. Great!*

*Great colours HF.*


----------



## upr_crust

*The "morning after the night before" look . . .*

. . . though I merely tired this morning, rather than more seriously "damaged".

The weather is reverting back to early spring here in NYC, after a sneak preview of summer.


----------



## gnatty8

Wow Holdfast, those are some very vibrant colors, I like them very much!! The square really puts it over the edge without being too matchy-matchy IMO. Bravo!


----------



## simonfoy

gnatty8 said:


> Wow Holdfast, those are some very vibrant colors, I like them very much!! The square really puts it over the edge without being too matchy-matchy IMO. Bravo!


I agree, that is one nice suit.


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> *Great colours HF.*





gnatty8 said:


> Wow Holdfast, those are some very vibrant colors, I like them very much!! The square really puts it over the edge without being too matchy-matchy IMO. Bravo!





simonfoy said:


> I agree, that is one nice suit.


Thanks guys. 


upr_crust said:


> ...


That's one vivid shirt.

Something different...


----------



## blaze79

Holdfast said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> That's one vivid shirt.
> 
> Something different...


You got a little something on your chin...wait...that is you chin!!
What the hell happened? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, Holdfast, you noticed . . . .*

. . . and I thank you for not saying "mufugly vivid shirt" :icon_smile_wink:.

I'll blame it on last night's excess chardonnay, in any event.



Holdfast said:


> That's one vivid shirt.


----------



## Holdfast

blaze79 said:


> You got a little something on your chin...wait...that is you chin!!
> What the hell happened? :icon_smile_big:


Woke up this morning, and it just felt _right _to get rid of it all. Gotta go with the vibes. 



upr_crust said:


> . . . and I thank you for not saying "mufugly vivid shirt" :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> I'll blame it on last night's excess chardonnay, in any event.


Always a sterling excuse. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
H&M jeans
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada cologne
GP watch


----------



## blaze79

Beautiful Saturday in Denmark :icon_smile:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Loving the outdoor shots, Vic.


Thanks, CG.
Like to go outside. Ever

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> *I think this is my favourite ever outfit of yours Vic - very summer - laid back but sharp. Great!*
> 
> *Great colours HF.*


Thanks, Lilac.
Summer days are always an inspiration

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> That's one vivid shirt.
> 
> Something different...


Elegant suit, H. And a very nice tie. Linen?

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Beautiful Saturday in Denmark :icon_smile:


We can see it, Blaze. Looks like you are in Lisbon! 

Very much my kind of stuff

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . though I merely tired this morning, rather than more seriously "damaged".
> 
> The weather is reverting back to early spring here in NYC, after a sneak preview of summer.


You look quite "brilliant" in that shirt, UC .
Nice tie, and you already know what I think about the shoes

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*The sun keeps shining...*

...and me outside.



















Could you believe that I bought those Cole Haan 12 years aho?









One other park









Cheers

Vic


----------



## Luftvier

Spring is here.

Playing catchup-
​


----------



## The Rambler

Luft: Wow! I may have to drive downtown to see if I can spot you in cc ---and doesn't Philly look beautiful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Borrelli shirt
Heritage jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo chukka
Kiton cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Sporting the solid color look today:
Suit: Custom Richard Bennett Chicago
Tie and PS: Talbott
Shirt: BB
Shoes: AE Park Ave in Merlot


----------



## Luftvier

The Rambler said:


> Luft: Wow! I may have to drive downtown to see if I can spot you in cc ---and doesn't Philly look beautiful.


Come to the CJC sometime. Though I won't be wearing Madras to court... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Some great looks, gentlemen.

Vic, looking effortlessly elegant.

Blaze, lovely blazer and shirt. You must officially be the best dressed man in Esbjerg... :icon_smile_wink:

Holdfast, particularly love the shirt and pocket square.

Upr, not sure that shirt is quite "you", but still 100% better dressed than 99.99% of the rest of the world's population!:icon_smile:

Luftvier, I especially like the overall look in pic no. 1, lovely jacket, and a nice blossoming cherry in the background. Not so sure about the shirt in pic no. 2, but cannot fail to be impressed by a hat worn at such rakish angle! Love the top half of pic no. 3, not convinced about the trousers, they are a bit too... what's the word?... Green... But actually, it works with you because you wear it with confidence and you obviously ENJOY your clothes, which is what it's all about, after all.

Sedapsofeca, very smart, can't fault that look at all. Classic colours, good fit. 

I shall return to posting my own sartorial efforts once I return from the land of Asahi and strawberry cakes (yes, really)... But today, for hanami (cherry blossom viewing picnic), very uninspiring, but practical for child-wrangling duties:
Blue and white narrow striped shirt, sleeves rolled up in jaunty, devil-may-care fashion
Jeans, with small turn up
Dark blue Converse All Stars (the short ones)
Far too short haircut, courtesy of local barber, tellingly called Samurai...

Michael


----------



## blaze79

themanfromlisbon said:


> We can see it, Blaze. Looks like you are in Lisbon!
> 
> Very much my kind of stuff
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


I doubt it as warm as Lisbon, but it sure is nice, to see the sun :icon_smile:



Horticulturalist said:


> Some great looks, gentlemen.
> 
> Blaze, lovely blazer and shirt. You must officially be the best dressed man in Esbjerg... :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks, although I'm not sure that is saying much :icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Some great looks, gentlemen.
> 
> Vic, looking effortlessly elegant.
> 
> I shall return to posting my own sartorial efforts once I return from the land of Asahi and strawberry cakes (yes, really)... But today, for hanami (cherry blossom viewing picnic), very uninspiring, but practical for child-wrangling duties:
> Blue and white narrow striped shirt, sleeves rolled up in jaunty, devil-may-care fashion
> Jeans, with small turn up
> Dark blue Converse All Stars (the short ones)
> Far too short haircut, courtesy of local barber, tellingly called Samurai...
> 
> Michael


Thanks Horti.

We'll keep waiting for your posting soon. Can't wait.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> I doubt it as warm as Lisbon, but it sure is nice, to see the sun :icon_smile:


Yes, I believe. Today, 25ºC!!

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*A normal sunday*

First thing I see in the morning (after leaving bed, of course!)










Then, take a shower and after. And have an "expresso" (a real one, not starbucks)

All done, prepared to got out and walk the dog:










Hope you all have a great day (also hoping the Bulls win in Toronto!!)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Horti, my pictures from Friday were actually of my evil twin in the Russian Mafia . . .*

. . . Boris Krukievitch.

Boris likes to appear when I am otherwise occupied (I had had an excess of white wine the previous evening).

I promise to be back to normal tomorrow, and send Boris back to Brighton Beach, Brooklyn.

You seem to be surviving the Land of the Rising Sun, minus a few too many hair follicules, from your last posting. I wish you bon voyage whenever you return to Hampshire.



Horticulturalist said:


> Upr, not sure that shirt is quite "you", but still 100% better dressed than 99.99% of the rest of the world's population!:icon_smile:
> 
> Michael


----------



## Trip English

Luftvier said:


> Spring is here.
> [/center]


It's all about this pic. All things coalesce within these spheres of meaning. And on the _Fashion Forum_ no less!


----------



## blaze79

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yes, I believe. Today, 25ºC!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Wow! Now I'm truly jealous :icon_smile:


----------



## Srynerson

Luftvier said:


> ​


Wow, are the pants really that vivid or did you fiddle with the saturation on the image?


----------



## Cary Grant

Srynerson said:


> Wow, are the pants really that vivid or did you fiddle with the saturation on the image?


If I may, he discolsed over at SF that he cranked the saturation.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
Cartier belt
Armani socks
Brioni balmorals
Gucci cologne
Concord watch


----------



## preppysox

egerland said:


> BB 1818 suit, Turnbull & Asser shirt, thrifted longwings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo Sir ! Wonderful suit and love the tie !


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Like this a lot, great hair!


----------



## upr_crust

*Yesterday and today . . .*

Here's yesterday's look - "unplugged" (also unshaven and unironed)



















and today, where my appearance reverts to something approaching "normal"


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Here's yesterday's look - "unplugged" (also unshaven and unironed)


Upr-- great sherbert-colored argyles for Sunday; sharp black monks on Monday.


----------



## YoungClayB

I had quite a battle with this tie trying to get a FIH to look right, but the material of the tie was really throwing me off...finally settled on a pratt :/

I should also point out that this is the first time I have worn my thirfted blazer...also first time for a non-white ps


----------



## blaze79

YoungClayB said:


> I had quite a battle with this tie trying to get a FIH to look right, but the material of the tie was really throwing me off...finally settled on a pratt :/
> 
> I should also point out that this is the first time I have worn my thirfted blazer...also first time for a non-white ps


I really like the color combo. 
But the I think the pratt know is too big for the shirt. Are you sure you can't get the FIH to work, I really think it would look much better.
I don't know if it's just me, but the button stance on the blazer seems very low?? perhaps it's just the angle.


----------



## Horticulturalist

upr_crust said:


> . . . Boris Krukievitch.
> 
> Boris likes to appear when I am otherwise occupied (I had had an excess of white wine the previous evening).
> 
> I promise to be back to normal tomorrow, and send Boris back to Brighton Beach, Brooklyn.
> 
> You seem to be surviving the Land of the Rising Sun, minus a few too many hair follicules, from your last posting. I wish you bon voyage whenever you return to Hampshire.


Ah, that explains it! I should have suspected something was amiss... Are you sure it wasn't an excess of vodka that was to blame? :icon_smile_wink:

Good to see the real Upr back, lovely shirt, tie and cufflinks combination, beautiful colours.

Thanks for the bon voyage, will be back in a week's time, shorter of hair, lighter of wallet and wider of girth, all I seem to do is eat...:icon_smile: Oh, and today I had a manicure, courtesy of some small fish in an oceanarium...

Vic, great, vibrant trousers, perfect for stepping out on a sunny Portuguese morning.

YoungClayB, agree with Blaze, lovely colour combination, blue and yellow always looks fresh. Hard to tell about the fit of the blazer because of the angle, but looks OK. Tie knot looks fine to me, but it's always fun/frustrating experimenting with different knots. Did anyone notice the non-white PS? Were you reprimanded? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## YoungClayB

blaze79 said:


> I really like the color combo.
> But the I think the pratt know is too big for the shirt. Are you sure you can't get the FIH to work, I really think it would look much better.
> I don't know if it's just me, but the button stance on the blazer seems very low?? perhaps it's just the angle.


Yeah, the blazer is a tad long...as luck (and GOD) would have it, I am right between a regular and a short 

I messed around with the knot a little more and here is what I came up with...the knot looks good, but the tie now hangs a little long...how well...peter, meet paul.



Horticulturalist said:


> YoungClayB, agree with Blaze, lovely colour combination, blue and yellow always looks fresh. Hard to tell about the fit of the blazer because of the angle, but looks OK. Tie knot looks fine to me, but it's always fun/frustrating experimenting with different knots. Did anyone notice the non-white PS? Were you reprimanded? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## blaze79

YoungClayB said:


> Yeah, the blazer is a tad long...as luck (and GOD) would have it, I am right between a regular and a short


Ok that's to bad, but I don't think it is the length og the blazer as much as it is the button stance. Perhaps a 3 button would do you better?



> I messed around with the knot a little more and here is what I came up with...the knot looks good, but the tie now hangs a little long...how well...peter, meet paul.


Much better :teacha:


----------



## upr_crust

*Spring has hit the Eastern Seaboard, blue and yellow are all over the place . . .*

It seems that both YoungClayB and I got the same memo today as to colour scheme.

Thanks for the compliment. The shirt is New & Lingwood, via Selfridges, the tie and braces are BB, and the cufflinks are from Penhaligon's, as a discontinued item - sterling and enamel (via Deakin & Francis of Birmingham, I suspect).

I hope that you tipped the small fish for their manicuring services - they can get so testy if not properly recompensed . . . .



Horticulturalist said:


> Ah, that explains it! I should have suspected something was amiss... Are you sure it wasn't an excess of vodka that was to blame? :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Good to see the real Upr back, lovely shirt, tie and cufflinks combination, beautiful colours.
> 
> Thanks for the bon voyage, will be back in a week's time, shorter of hair, lighter of wallet and wider of girth, all I seem to do is eat...:icon_smile: Oh, and today I had a manicure, courtesy of some small fish in an oceanarium...


----------



## Holdfast

I really like this one.



upr_crust said:


> Here's yesterday's look - "unplugged" (also unshaven and unironed)
> 
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010510.jpg


Looking chilled. Impressed that the weather's warm enough for that look.


----------



## The Rambler

Young Clay: I like that tie, combo with shirt and ps is outstanding. 2d knot looks way better to me. I do think the jacket is maybe an inch too long, which makes your legs look too short. (Maybe it's just me). Agree about button stance, but there's nothing you can do about that, either.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> Young Clay: I like that tie, combo with shirt and ps is outstanding. 2d knot looks way better to me. I do think the jacket is maybe an inch too long, which makes your legs look too short. (Maybe it's just me). Agree about button stance, but there's nothing you can do about that, either.


Thanks for the kind words...

Yeah, the jacket is definitely about an inch long, but if I shorten it, it will throw off the look of the patch pockets....so I guess I am caught between a rock and a hard place on this one. I dont think any non-AAAC person would ever even notice.

plus if it makes my legs look short...it only makes them look about an inch too short right?  I can live with that. lol


----------



## ZachGranstrom

YoungClayB said:


> I had quite a battle with this tie trying to get a FIH to look right, but the material of the tie was really throwing me off...finally settled on a pratt :/
> 
> I should also point out that this is the first time I have worn my thirfted blazer...also first time for a non-white ps


Sir, I aspire to dress as well as you someday.:icon_cheers:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Yes. Well done. Urinal aside, the outfit looks really good. And the tie came out well too. Although the pocket square seems to have magically jumped to the other side of your chest.​


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Rolled up sleeves - get sh*t done look:
Covert Coat - Cordings
Scarf: Johnston of Elgin
Shirt: CT
Pants: Lands End
Shoes: AE Hale in Chili


----------



## themanfromlisbon

YoungClayB said:


> I had quite a battle with this tie trying to get a FIH to look right, but the material of the tie was really throwing me off...finally settled on a pratt :/
> 
> I should also point out that this is the first time I have worn my thirfted blazer...also first time for a non-white ps


Looks quite nice to me. Blue and yellow never fails

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Wow! Now I'm truly jealous :icon_smile:


I believe. Today the same! (ok, but you have better beers)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Like this a lot, great hair!


Had a BIG haircut, G

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Here's yesterday's look - "unplugged" (also unshaven and unironed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today, where my appearance reverts to something approaching "normal"


Great. Both looks, of course.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Vic, great, vibrant trousers, perfect for stepping out on a sunny Portuguese morning.
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks, Horti. You bet, morning are splendid here. For now. At last...

Cheers

Vic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni slip-ons
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

Peak and Pine said:


> Yes. Well done. Urinal aside, the outfit looks really good. And the tie came out well too. Although the pocket square seems to have magically jumped to the other side of your chest.​


P&P: you're too funny

Young Clay: yes, it looks good to me, too--I didn't mean to say it doesn't; but I sympathize with the problem of being between 2 sizes :icon_smile:.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## upr_crust

*RG, I loathe 4-button d/B jackets, but with your build . . .*

. . . that one look perfect for you - exactly the right proportions, and the fabric is great as well.

Ercole strikes again, no?


----------



## Mr. Moo

Big Meeting Monday. It's cold and wet in April... must be the Bay Area.

Vintage coat
BB suit
Charvet shirt
The Hound (SF) tie
AS for TRL brogues


----------



## Wildblue

Bruce, as you've got quite a bit of style, I'm curious and would like to learn--why the white socks with the tan slacks and loafers? I wouldn't have thought white socks would be be okay with the other colored items.


----------



## Wildblue

WOW, what a smart tie, Clay!

[/quote]


----------



## Pink and Green

I'd love to post here some day, but all I see lately is me in a polo, khakis and Tretorns, hardly worth exhibition.

I'm enjoying the Trad sightings of our better dressed members however.


----------



## blaze79

Wildblue said:


> Bruce, as you've got quite a bit of style, I'm curious and would like to learn--why the white socks with the tan slacks and loafers? I wouldn't have thought white socks would be be okay with the other colored items.


They are not white. As I can see. They are bright yellow, green and blue. And if I'm not mistaken, the green is the same as in the polo.


----------



## Wildblue

Ah, now that I look closely, I see you're right. I think they might be a light pastel argyle!


----------



## weckl

rgrossicone said:


>


This reminds me of the thread on whether one should wear pleats with a DB jacket. I said yes, and here's why.

The pants look too slim, and the outfit looks top-heavy. Also, given the light color of the jacket, shirt and tie, the pants and shoes look too dark--as if you're mixing seasons. Love the jacket though; I'd just like to see it with brighter, baggier, pleated pants and some brown shoes.


----------



## weckl

Mr. Moo said:


> Big Meeting Monday. It's cold and wet in April... must be the Bay Area.
> 
> Vintage coat
> BB suit
> Charvet shirt
> The Hound (SF) tie
> AS for TRL brogues


Awesome. Just awesome. And this is something a lot of guys don't get--your suit actually looks COMFORTABLE. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> . . . that one look perfect for you - exactly the right proportions, and the fabric is great as well.
> 
> Ercole strikes again, no?


Thanks Upr! Yup, latest project, Hardy Fabric. I was a bit hesitant on the 4x2, but after seeing it liked it!



weckl said:


> This reminds me of the thread on whether one should wear pleats with a DB jacket. I said yes, and here's why.
> 
> The pants look too slim, and the outfit looks top-heavy. Also, given the light color of the jacket, shirt and tie, the pants and shoes look too dark--as if you're mixing seasons. Love the jacket though; I'd just like to see it with brighter, baggier, pleated pants and some brown shoes.


No pleated pants in my closet... But I agree about the color contrast. I was originally going to try a lighter cotton navy pant with these. I also think that it does look top heavy, but that may be helped with a lighter color trou, and not necessarily a baggier one. What other colors do you suggest aside from blue? I think knaki or brown wouldn't look right...maybe a light grey?


----------



## weckl

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Upr! Yup, latest project, Hardy Fabric. I was a bit hesitant on the 4x2, but after seeing it liked it!
> 
> No pleated pants in my closet... But I agree about the color contrast. I was originally going to try a lighter cotton navy pant with these. I also think that it does look top heavy, but that may be helped with a lighter color trou, and not necessarily a baggier one. What other colors do you suggest aside from blue? I think knaki or brown wouldn't look right...maybe a light grey?


I think grey or navy pants with a pair of brown spectators would look awesome. You could even do cream pants (though that's not really my thing, and it might look a little too Tom Wolfe-esque in New York).

Is that jacket light wool? A linen blend? It's amazing, and it fits perfectly. Bravo!


----------



## Cary Grant

Nice cloth, Rob.


----------



## upr_crust

*Trust me, Wildblue, the socks are, as blaze described them . . . .*

. . . yellow, green and blue argyles, and the green matched the polo shirt, though it did take some fiddling with the saturation levels in the picture for that to be clear.



blaze79 said:


> They are not white. As I can see. They are bright yellow, green and blue. And if I'm not mistaken, the green is the same as in the polo.


----------



## upr_crust

*Getting off the blue suit routine for a day, at least . . . .*

In reviewing my recent posts, I saw too many blue suits of late - time for something different . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

ZachGranstrom said:


> Sir, I aspire to dress as well as you someday.:icon_cheers:





Peak and Pine said:


> Yes. Well done. Urinal aside, the outfit looks really good. And the tie came out well too. Although the pocket square seems to have magically jumped to the other side of your chest.





themanfromlisbon said:


> Looks quite nice to me. Blue and yellow never fails





The Rambler said:


> Young Clay: yes, it looks good to me, too--I didn't mean to say it doesn't; but I sympathize with the problem of being between 2 sizes :icon_smile:.





Wildblue said:


> WOW, what a smart tie, Clay!


wow...I really appreciate all the comments. I will certainly wear my new blazer with confidence after this reception.

Today's attire...ditched the tie and ps today since all my meetings are via telephone.

Oh, I also had some tiny metal taps put on my black PAs...this is the first wearing since I got them back from the cobbler. I went with slightly larger plastic taps for my "go to" chili hastings, but opted for metal on the PAs...just seemed more formal.


----------



## blaze79

Pretty standard day


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


These ankle monks are my all time favorite.

And you have a shitload of shoes to choose from!!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


Really great jacket. Nicely fitting DBs suit your build.

PS the stubble works for you too, IMO.

Another sunny day. Thiking about rotating wardrobes soon, but might leave it another week or so still...


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


>


It's really one of my fav ensembles I've ever seen here, R. Couldn't tell what I prefer: coat, shirt or tie. I think it would be alltogether.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> In reviewing my recent posts, I saw too many blue suits of late - time for something different . . .


I noticed that too, UC. And you are quite elegant here.
So, blue is not the only colour to go to.

Cheers

Vic

(Ferragamo tie? Very nice)


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Pretty standard day


I would say that it's all in the right place. Pretty smart, blaze

Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, WouldShoulda, for your compliment, and . . .*

. . . as inelegantly phrased as your estimation of my shoe closet may be, it is all too accurate! :icon_smile_big:



WouldaShoulda said:


> These ankle monks are my all time favorite.
> 
> And you have a shitload of shoes to choose from!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Going for blue and yellow*

Hope it works


























Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Astute eyes, Lisbon . . .*

. . . the tie is Ferragamo, most likely from the early 90's, when it was possible to buy Ferragamos on sale and not be revolted by their patterns or their price. (Sadly, not generally the state of affairs today.)



themanfromlisbon said:


> I noticed that too, UC. And you are quite elegant here.
> So, blue is not the only colour to go to.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic
> 
> (Ferragamo tie? Very nice)


----------



## blaze79

themanfromlisbon said:


> I would say that it's all in the right place. Pretty smart, blaze
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic :icon_smile:

I think your look works just fine, you look so relaxed in it. 
Perhaps a dimple in the tie-knot to perfect the look?
Are those suede shoes? would like some close-up of those, if you wear them another time.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Thanks Vic :icon_smile:
> 
> I think your look works just fine, you look so relaxed in it.
> Perhaps a dimple in the tie-knot to perfect the look?
> Are those suede shoes? would like some close-up of those, if you wear them another time.


Thanks, Blaze.

And here they are










Cheers

Vic


----------



## The Rambler

Lisbon: nice kicks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
7 jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
JV cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> In reviewing my recent posts, I saw too many blue suits of late - time for something different . . .


 upr-crust

Once again very tasteful. Is that an Akubra Squatter your wearing.


----------



## ajo

rgrossicone said:


>


Nice outfit Rob and really dig the urbane composition of the image.


----------



## rgrossicone

weckl said:


> I think grey or navy pants with a pair of brown spectators would look awesome. You could even do cream pants (though that's not really my thing, and it might look a little too Tom Wolfe-esque in New York).
> 
> Is that jacket light wool? A linen blend? It's amazing, and it fits perfectly. Bravo!


Thanks...the pants are navy, it may have been the light they were in that made them appear darker...in fact, they are a very light/bright navy.



Cary Grant said:


> Nice cloth, Rob.


Cheers CG



Holdfast said:


> Really great jacket. Nicely fitting DBs suit your build.
> 
> PS the stubble works for you too, IMO.


Thanks Hold...I'm liking the stubble as well, only eating my meals once.:icon_smile_big:



themanfromlisbon said:


> It's really one of my fav ensembles I've ever seen here, R. Couldn't tell what I prefer: coat, shirt or tie. I think it would be alltogether.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic...we were having some great Portuguese weather here as of late!



ajo said:


> Nice outfit Rob and really dig the urbane composition of the image.


Cheers Ant...thats all the Mrs with the Frame Me shot!


----------



## upr_crust

*A thrown-together outfit for "hump day" . . .*

. . . a cut-down suit, an ancient shirt, a disused tie, some blingy cufflinks, and shoes bought at a Barney's warehouse sale several years ago.

Maybe it all goes together . . .


----------



## The Rambler

upr, of course it does. I've been marveling at the invariably perfect drape and length of your trousers, whatever the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

*Nope, sorry - the brown hat from yesterday is . . .*

. . . a brand known as Selentino - the model name, most improbably, is Queen (which I am trying not to take as a personal accusation :icon_smile_wink.



ajo said:


> upr-crust
> 
> Once again very tasteful. Is that an Akubra Squatter your wearing.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's an odd phenomenon, but the length of my trousers can vary . . .*

. . . with the width of my waistline.

Thank you for the compliment, though there are days when there is a bit more drape in some of my trousers than might be considered optimal. What I have noticed is that, for trousers which I've had taken in, with the correction of the waistline, the length of the inseam seems to grow.

Conversely, when I've seen other men wearing suits for which the waistline of the suit is not the current waistline of the wearer (i.e. they've gained weight), the cuffs of the trousers are inevitably too short as well. Let me not experience that phenomenon, at least!



The Rambler said:


> upr, of course it does. I've been marveling at the invariably perfect drape and length of your trousers, whatever the outfit.


----------



## blaze79

Looking good :icon_smile:
Though not a big fan of the shoes


----------



## The Rambler

Clay:beautiful shade of blue on that blazer.


----------



## YoungClayB

blaze79 said:


> Looking good :icon_smile:
> Though not a big fan of the shoes


they are ok...some days I like them better than others. Unfortunately they are my only pair of non-black dress shoes at the moment. I have a pair of cigar shell PTBs on order...they should be in by the end of summer. So, until then, you'll just have to hate my shoes. lol



The Rambler said:


> Clay:beautiful shade of blue on that blazer.


Thanks man


----------



## blaze79

*Another sunny day in Denmark*


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Late to the party, but . . .*



Peak and Pine said:


> Yes. Well done. Urinal aside, the outfit looks really good. And the tie came out well too. Although the pocket square seems to have magically jumped to the other side of your chest.​


. . . that's a mirror image



rgrossicone said:


>


Cudos for the absence of the superfluous spread upper buttons on that sharp DB. Also, you perfectly illustrated the bottom button quandary by doing it both ways. It looks so much better to me with the bottom button closed and terribly lopsided without. Unbuttoning the bottom button when putting one's hand in a pocket does, however, make sense as you also showed.


----------



## YoungClayB

The patina on those shoes is dope!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mogultv

*!!*

You would look good in any color. Just keep on posting.:icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


> In reviewing my recent posts, I saw too many blue suits of late - time for something different . . .


----------



## philidor

A merino wool sweater, jacket with silk pocket square, and a tie:


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^
I really like the look. Good Job!:icon_cheers:


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> . . . a brand known as Selentino - the model name, most improbably, is Queen (which I am trying not to take as a personal accusation :icon_smile_wink.


LOL. Queen? What ever possessed them to name it that.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## butterfly320

shirt: j crew
tights: target(?)
belt: steve madden
shoes: boemos
necklace: secondhand


----------



## Wildblue

Man, I like that hat...


----------



## ZachGranstrom

butterfly320 said:


> shirt: j crew
> tights: target(?)
> belt: steve madden
> shoes: boemos
> necklace: secondhand


Did you say tights?!?!

I really hope that you're a girl and not a very curious guy.:crazy:


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Wildblue - I think that something similar in your size . . .*

. . . would suit you quite well.



Wildblue said:


> Man, I like that hat...


----------



## deandbn

Very nice outfit Sir


----------



## upr_crust

*Staying off blue suits for yet another day, and dressed for . . .*

. . . what is expected to be a beautiful spring day.


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^Cool tie! Be sure and break that one out for the 4th of July! :icon_smile:


----------



## blaze79

*No ash here*


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . what is expected to be a beautiful spring day...


Great shirt/tie combo. :icon_smile_big:

No, sadly I've never played at Augusta...


----------



## mcarthur

gentlemen,
good looking attire. thank you for posting


----------



## gnatty8

Traveling a lot lately, so no time for fit pics. Here's today:






The important stuff:


----------



## IBJanky

Nothing too fancy, just a nice Thursday afternoon 










myke


----------



## rgrossicone

Breaking in the new jacket...twice this week.


----------



## bwep

Loro Piana glen plaid patch pockets odd jacket
Loro Piana end on end broadcloth light blue
Nudie Jeans denim
Kleinberg cayman belt
Rider 2 eyelet chukkas
blue mediterraneo cologne
tissot watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ belt
DP boots
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Wildblue

Starting my transition from my "Class It Up" series over to the WAYWT thread. All bespoke.


----------



## upr_crust

*A grandly costumed end to the week . . .*

. . . "we don' need no stinkin' dress-down Fridays" . . . (well, not at least this Friday).


----------



## mcarthur

^^nephew,
looking very sharp! avoid the fain drops today. my children and now my grandchildren would call your neck tie the paramecium tie. is it salvatore ferragamo tie?


----------



## upr_crust

*Uncle - I will take your advice, and avoid the rain . . .*

. . . the umbrella is close at hand.

The tie is Charvet, BTW - a silk jacquard, rather than a flat-woven fabric like most Ferragamos.

Thank you for the compliments, as always - I thank you, and my parameciums thank you :icon_smile_wink:.



mcarthur said:


> ^^nephew,
> looking very sharp! avoid the fain drops today. my children and now my grandchildren would call your neck tie the paramecium tie. is it salvatore ferragamo tie?


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Wildblue said:


> Starting my transition from my "Class It Up" series over to the WAYWT thread. All bespoke.


Nicely done. LOVE the top coat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> . . . "we don' need no stinkin' dress-down Fridays" . . . (well, not at least this Friday).


HA!!

You need a gold hat!!


----------



## The Rambler

upr: I hope you have an appropriately thin English umbrella to go with that splendid rig!


----------



## Holdfast

Wildblue said:


> ...


You wear a trench very well indeed.

But the upper body build that make that hang well is not as flattered by the jacket. It makes you look somewhat "boxy". I suspect changing some of the style details would help - wider lapels, a slightly lower buttoning point and maybe more open jacket quarters (not sure on that last one).



upr_crust said:


> . . . "we don' need no stinkin' dress-down Fridays" . . . (well, not at least this Friday).


Real sharp.

I _did_ go down the dress-down route, mind... first time wearing this new belt, I think:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
GP watch


----------



## bwep

Boglioli orange linen odd jacket
Lorenzini green/white bengal stripe cotton/linen LS
Venanzi white linen with green piping pocket square
AG protege 20 yr denim
Kleinberg for NM Cayman belt
Marcoliani socks
ToBoot whiskey colored chukkas
Hermes Amber cologne
breguet watch


----------



## SharperImaj

upr_crust said:


> Here's yesterday's look - "unplugged" (also unshaven and unironed)


Wow! The fitted look appears *much* more flattering on you. Your typical suit cut adds a ton of weight. Ever consider a modern-fit suit?


----------



## Horticulturalist

Well, who'd have thought I was going to be marooned in Japan because of an Icelandic volcano... My flight is supposed to be on Monday, but by that time the entire planet will no doubt be covered by vacuum cleaner dust... Ho-hum...

Anyway, I suppose I can always while away the hours by admiring my fellow forumites' sartorial splendour!

Great looks lately, especially enjoyed Blaze's, Upr's, IBJanky's, Gnatty's trousers and Rg's beautiful new DB jacket.

Michael


----------



## upr_crust

*I do have some more "fitted" suits, which I display for your possible edification . . .*

. . . though my suits in general may only be showing the weight that is already there, unfortunately.






























SharperImaj said:


> Wow! The fitted look appears *much* more flattering on you. Your typical suit cut adds a ton of weight. Ever consider a modern-fit suit?


----------



## pichao

*Nice briefcase!*



rgrossicone said:


> Breaking in the new jacket...twice this week.


I really like your briefcase!
Where did you get it?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Barry Sunderland

Holdfast said:


> You wear a trench very well indeed.
> 
> But the upper body build that make that hang well is not as flattered by the jacket. It makes you look somewhat "boxy". I suspect changing some of the style details would help - wider lapels, a slightly lower buttoning point and maybe more open jacket quarters (not sure on that last one).
> 
> Real sharp.
> 
> I _did_ go down the dress-down route, mind... first time wearing this new belt, I think:


Love your style. Wish I was in Oxford, as well! :icon_smile:


----------



## mogultv

*WOW!!*



SharperImaj said:


> Wow! The fitted look appears *much* more flattering on you. Your typical suit cut adds a ton of weight. Ever consider a modern-fit suit?


I'm not used to seeing so casually dressed. VERY NICE!!:icon_smile:


----------



## ascotman

*Great, great look!!*

Hey, Wildblue.

I love everything about this look.



Wildblue said:


> Starting my transition from my "Class It Up" series over to the WAYWT thread. All bespoke.


----------



## Holdfast

Barry Sunderland said:


> Love your style. Wish I was in Oxford, as well! :icon_smile:


Thanks! Coincidentally enough, I was busy teaching potential students today about the place and a bit about how the application process works...

Slowly rotating summery stuff in. It was a gloriously sunny day today:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM tie
Gucci pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed Cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Overall . . .*



Wildblue said:


>


. . . quite a nice look. Even though I personally would not wear taupe trousers with a blue blazer, preferring either gray, British tan, or camel, it works for you.

However, that said, the coat is just too short. It really comes close to making a square, with your wide shoulders. I seriously doubt that there's enough fabric behind the bottom hem to let down to make any significant difference, but you might have a competent tailor give it a try.

With the voluminous trousers, these not so much as others you've posted, and this abbreviated blazer, I'm just saddened that your S. Korean tailor wasn't a better judge of fit and style. In this case, the blazer looks as though he had the local bureaucratic market in mind. S. Korean government officials all look fairly boxy, but even they don't have coats cut that short.


----------



## upr_crust

*If it's more casual that you want, it is more casual . . .*

(and unshaven) that you shall have.

This one's for you, SharperImaj - the boots are new, BTW.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Bridgers

*The boots make the look, and the result is...*

...outstanding upr, you do casual as well as you do dress - which is a high bar to begin with! And the boots are terrific. Lucchese, if my eye is correct?

--B



upr_crust said:


> (and unshaven) that you shall have.
> 
> This one's for you, SharperImaj - the boots are new, BTW.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you for your kind compliments, and give that man a cigar . . .*

. . for correctly identifying the manufacturer (well, actually Charlie 1 Horse, a subsidiary of Lucchese, for their off-shore manufacturing - made in Brazil).



Bridgers said:


> ...outstanding upr, you do casual as well as you do dress - which is a high bar to begin with! And the boots are terrific. Lucchese, if my eye is correct?
> 
> --B


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I'm in NYC for the night, about to do a shopping trip tomorow for some stuff.


----------



## David_E

blaze79 said:


> Looking good :icon_smile:
> Though not a big fan of the shoes


Wow! And I absolutely loved them! Beautiful color, and great mix of traditional and new - great simple luxury look!

If its not gauche to ask, could you mention where there from?


----------



## upr_crust

*It's a good thing that I lay out my clothes the night before . . .*

. . . on a Monday morning, I doubt that I could even find all the pieces, never mind see that they were color-coordinated.

Today's shirt is from Lewin, and is such an antiquity it even says "Made In England" on the label.

Also, a visual experiment, to see whether or not I could wear my new boots with a suit. I leave it to your judgment as to the outcome.


----------



## VictorRomeo

OK, this is my first post in this thread. I thought I'd post as I'm reasonably well presented today - I felt like dressing up a bit, though normally I mostly wear jeans and other casuals to work - it's the culture.

Anyhow today I'm wearing...

Battistoni navy sport coat.
Loro Piana dark blue/tan weave crew sweater.
Loro Piana white/navy button down collar shirt.
Bamford & Sons tan cashmere/cotton blend trousers.
Bally Scribe tan brown brogues & matching belt.
Brown Smartwool socks as it's chilly today.
Corum Romulus perpetual watch.
Creed Green Irish Tweed Millésime (what else?!)


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


>


good looking attire from head to toe


----------



## mcarthur

Wildblue said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys. I'm in NYC for the night, about to do a shopping trip tomorow for some stuff.


good luck


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . on a Monday morning, I doubt that I could even find all the pieces, never mind see that they were color-coordinated.
> 
> Today's shirt is from Lewin, and is such an antiquity it even says "Made In England" on the label.
> 
> Also, a visual experiment, to see whether or not I could wear my new boots with a suit. I leave it to your judgment as to the outcome.


as usual you have done an excellent job. have a good day


----------



## simonfoy

*Today 19th April*

I didn't know which jacket to go with so I posted both which I had considered to wear. I went with the bolder green jacket in the end. 
From the bottom up....
Barker Brogue Shoes
Cashmere Socks
Cords
Van Heusen Shirt (Cream)
Mustard Waistcoat
Barbour Dog Tie
2 Jackets

I hope you like them an would appreciate some constructive critisism. Thanks


----------



## The Rambler

Simon: I certainly like both; sleeves look long, but it's hard to see fit with hands clasped that way.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## gnatty8

@ AlanC, nice tie!

Great shoes Rob,

Today:





Details:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


>


I like this non-Frech cuff action.


----------



## simonfoy

The Rambler said:


> Simon: I certainly like both; sleeves look long, but it's hard to see fit with hands clasped that way.


You're absolutely right, all my jackets sleeves are too long and need tailoring. I am getting them all done this next few weeks.

Simon


----------



## blaze79

*well..*

Got my Orient watch today, so that's all I'm wearing :icon_smile_big:
Not a highend watch at all, but finally bought it after looking at it for 6 months, so I'm really happy :icon_smile:
Now I just ordered a dark brown strap, then it's going to look real nice :teacha:


----------



## Holdfast

simonfoy said:


> I hope you like them an would appreciate some constructive critisism.


Second jacket works better with the look. Difficult to check fit on those pics. Nice colours though.



rgrossicone said:


> ...


Styling.

Super jacket.

Avert your eyes if you dislike a bit of fun garishness....


----------



## upr_crust

*I vote for the second jacket over the first . . .*

. . . I think that the colour complements the waistcoat better.

I really like the waistcoat - good choice, and the shoes are very nice as well.

There is nothing inherently wrong with black corduroys (I have them myself, if that is any measure of correctness) but I'm not sure that the black cords and black shoes really complement the top half of your outfit (not that they're not perfectly fine on their own, mind you). The whole thing is hardly unsightly (far from it), but, were it me, I'd had stuck to a more earth-toned palette above and below the waist.

For whatever my opinion is worth then . . .



simonfoy said:


> I didn't know which jacket to go with so I posted both which I had considered to wear. I went with the bolder green jacket in the end.
> From the bottom up....
> Barker Brogue Shoes
> Cashmere Socks
> Cords
> Van Heusen Shirt (Cream)
> Mustard Waistcoat
> Barbour Dog Tie
> 2 Jackets
> 
> I hope you like them an would appreciate some constructive critisism. Thanks


----------



## upr_crust

*You do garish really well, holdfast . . .*

. . . I only hope that the suit is the colour as shown in the close-up of the tie (Etro?) - the blue would be a better complement to the centerpiece of your neon display than the greyish shot of your trouser legs with your shoes.



Holdfast said:


> Avert your eyes if you dislike a bit of fun garishness....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
7 jeans
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

rgrossicone said:


>


nephew,
looking very sharp! consider a fedora


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> @ AlanC, nice tie!
> 
> Great shoes Rob,
> 
> Today:
> 
> Details:


i like your attire


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Too much and too little!*



simonfoy said:


> I hope you like them an would appreciate some constructive critisism. Thanks


OK, here goes: You are a big guy, sir simonfoy, and the excess fabric in both those coats is not flattering. I don't think it is a result of your clasped hands but just too loose a fit. It would be easier to tell, however, if you had not posed with your hands clasped. It would have been easier to tell whether the sleeves are really as long as they appear, as well.

Now, the vest is in a color that complements either coat, IMO, but again, it looks like "too much" - in the length this time. The back clearly shows folds of excess fabric, and although it is harder to see in front view, there is a bulge of excess fabric on either side as well. The nice, well-combined colors and evident quality of materials are overshadowed by the poor fit. The good news is that can all be corrected, but not by the original tailor that let you walk out the door looking like that.

I don't have a quibble with the trousers and shoes, although upr has a point. Cords and tweed aren't jarring together for me, but his point about sticking with earth tones is apt, and they could be trimmer, too.

Just a minor point that there's the exposed shirt - or rather tie - in this view, Gnatty, partially due to the snug fit and wide-ish splay of the front panels at the bottom, and partially due to the low rise of those trousers. They're at the right level for the length, but perhaps a little more length and a higher carry would minimize the gap effect on what is otherwise a very smart ensemble.


----------



## The Rambler

Gnatty: really like the coat/tie, but agree with blueboy: too tight, especially for that cut; also, less hanky showing with that fold.


----------



## TRH

rgrossicone said:


>


THIS is fantastic, a superb fit - makes me think I really need a nice navy club jacket...


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

blaze79 said:


> Got my Orient watch today, so that's all I'm wearing :icon_smile_big:
> Not a highend watch at all, but finally bought it after looking at it for 6 months, so I'm really happy :icon_smile:
> Now I just ordered a dark brown strap, then it's going to look real nice :teacha:


Orients are great watches. They really go the distance. I have probably 5 of them, and they all overperform.


----------



## upr_crust

*Some unconventional footwear, with a practical purpose . . .*

Today's footwear is being worn as it is a). new and in need of being broken in and b). in need of a shoeshine from the shoe repair place near my office. Otherwise, the "look" is definitely not Wall St. - unless it's been relocated to the American Southwest.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ Dallas, Houston and FT Worth very acceptable. also acceptable on Imus


----------



## gnatty8

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


Thanks Mac.



The Rambler said:


> Gnatty: really like the coat/tie, but agree with blueboy: too tight, especially for that cut; also, less hanky showing with that fold.


Coat is definitely not too tight.

Thank you for your advice on the square, I'd never heard that point of view before.


----------



## upr_crust

*Good to hear - I'll be wearing the boots in San Antonio . . .*

. . . as well as casually in NYC.



mcarthur said:


> ^^ Dallas, Houston and FT Worth very acceptable. also acceptable on Imus


----------



## WouldaShoulda

simonfoy said:


> I hope you like them an would appreciate some constructive critisism. Thanks


I like the upstairs but would trade the downstairs with chocolate brown cords and brown shoes/boots.


----------



## wingman

simonfoy said:


> I hope you like them and would appreciate some constructive critisism. Thanks


I guess I'm different from the rest of the bunch here: I actually prefer your solid jacket. 
The dark olive and the gold vest create a nice V-neckline that unites the rest of the 'autumnal' 
palette. I also think the brogued captoes kick a--, but I wish the full length shot didn't cut off
your feet.


----------



## blaze79

My Pet said:


> Orients are great watches. They really go the distance. I have probably 5 of them, and they all overperform.


That sounds good. I have several seiko's, but this is my first Orient :icon_smile:


----------



## Bridgers

*Better than Wall St.?*

It's a sharp look, upr. While it may not be Wall St., the boots fit right in. (My biased opinion is that it's *better* than Wall St. :icon_smile Boots of one version or another are common enough in wardrobes now that it really works anywhere.

If you're headed to San Antonio, you should check out the Lucchese store or one of the many outlet shops for the other brands. While it's not quite the candy store for boots that El Paso is, it's pretty good on its own.



upr_crust said:


> Today's footwear is being worn as it is a). new and in need of being broken in and b). in need of a shoeshine from the shoe repair place near my office. Otherwise, the "look" is definitely not Wall St. - unless it's been relocated to the American Southwest.


----------



## simonfoy

Thank you all for the help and constructive critisism. The waistcoat fits me perfectly it was two shots and the rear one wasn't pulled down. The jackets do need attention so will get these done, may as well get all my jackets looked at, at the same time. In hindsight perhaps brown trousers would have suited the overall look better. It took me all my courage to go out in that jacket. I do get some "looks" sometimes, normally by those wearing tracksuits and jeans granted, but some of my jackets require a little more courage than others. 

Thanks for the honesty, it is with your help and critisism I can help myself to dress better.

Kindest regards

Simon


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Point of . . .*



The Rambler said:


> Gnatty: really like the coat/tie, but agree with blueboy: too tight, especially for that cut . . . ;





gnatty8 said:


> Coat is definitely not too tight.


. . . clarification: I did not say that I thought the coat too tight. What I said was that the snug fit (not too tight, mind you) and the pronounced splay of the front quarters at the bottom should be considered when choosing trousers. The ones worn in the picture expose a triangle of shirt and tie with that coat. So the remedy, which I also proposed, would be to wear trousers with a bit higher rise. There's no pulling or "X" strain across the front of the coat, and it is therefor not too tight - just very snug - which is the way Gnatty likes them and has the build for them.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . I think that the colour complements the waistcoat better.
> 
> I really like the waistcoat - good choice, and the shoes are very nice as well.
> 
> There is nothing inherently wrong with black corduroys (I have them myself, if that is any measure of correctness) but I'm not sure that the black cords and black shoes really complement the top half of your outfit (not that they're not perfectly fine on their own, mind you). The whole thing is hardly unsightly (far from it), but, were it me, I'd had stuck to a more earth-toned palette above and below the waist.
> 
> For whatever my opinion is worth then . . .


I value your opinion, thanks

I have also asked a question on the main forum I hope some of you will reply to, thanks


----------



## upr_crust

*You're most welcome for the opinion . . .*

. . . after all, I live in Manhattan, a place where the natives only proffer opinions if they're breathing :icon_smile_wink:.

I've responded to your other query, in the lighthearted fashion of a Rottweilier with a toothache (not to you, or course, but to your neighbors).

More seriously, though, I am always glad to see that you've posted, if only to indicate that you are well enough to do so. I hope that this is a trend that continues . . .



simonfoy said:


> I value your opinion, thanks
> 
> I have also asked a question on the main forum I hope some of you will reply to, thanks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
RL cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . after all, I live in Manhattan, a place where the natives only proffer opinions if they're breathing :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> I've responded to your other query, in the lighthearted fashion of a Rottweilier with a toothache (not to you, or course, but to your neighbors).
> 
> More seriously, though, I am always glad to see that you've posted, if only to indicate that you are well enough to do so. I hope that this is a trend that continues . . .


Thank you, you are so kind.

I got your other comments and laughed out loud, my wife was in histerics. She was still laughing at it on the way to bed and said you were her kind of guy lol. 
Thanks for the solicitous thoughts, they are appreciated. I am fine at the moment. Tired as a dog but OK.

Thanks again Simon


----------



## Kingstonian

simonfoy said:


> Thank you all for the help and constructive critisism. The waistcoat fits me perfectly it was two shots and the rear one wasn't pulled down. The jackets do need attention so will get these done, may as well get all my jackets looked at, at the same time. In hindsight perhaps brown trousers would have suited the overall look better. It took me all my courage to go out in that jacket. I do get some "looks" sometimes, normally by those wearing tracksuits and jeans granted, but some of my jackets require a little more courage than others.
> 
> Simon


The windowpane jacket is fashionable again but does not suit someone with your build. The other jacket works better. A dark suit would probably be better than that.

You look better without the jackets. I know the waistcoat and tie are standard accessories for that type of jacket, but I personally cannot stand ties with dogs or pheasants on. A plain tie would be an improvement IMO.


----------



## Wildblue

My day trip to New York City. Bespoke shirt, jacket, and slacks. New fedora hat.


----------



## The Rambler

Gnatty: no offence intended, you look great in that outfit, but I'll stick with my opinion, could be eased a bit and still look trim. re hanky, you never heard that before? If you want a bigger show of handerkerchief with that very polished look, try a different fold.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . I only hope that the suit is the colour as shown in the close-up of the tie (Etro?) - the blue would be a better complement to the centerpiece of your neon display than the greyish shot of your trouser legs with your shoes.


Tie was Zegna, and the colour of the suit was grey, but with a blue-ish cast to it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## simonfoy

*Great Forum*

It is nice to share a forum where even though we "think" we look nice, someone else's opinion is sometimes different. What I mean is, whether or not my suit arms are too long or the tie doesn't match the jacket we are striving to dress better and better each day. That has to be commended in this day and age. Where it is the "norm" to wear a Nike T Shirt and shorts it is nice to have people encouraging others to do their best. 
I take the critisism to me on board and do my best to rectify things. Whether or not I'll ever get it right or not remains to be seen but the fun is in getting there and looking at the regulars on here, Upr Crust, Andy, Young ClayB, Holdfast, and AlanC all give me daily inspiration to do better, try my best and knowing there are people striving for the same as I am makes my life better. It is a great forum and I am grateful for the input it gives my life.
I thought I was smart until I came on here lol. Now I have something to work towards. My wife just bangs her head lol. Mind you she says it keeps me quiet so it is a bonus. Even my twin 8 year old boys are at it. Good grief, I really shouldn't inflict my fassion sense on them at such a tender age.

Kindest regards

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*Something garish to brighten midweek . . .*

I am dining with my ex-boss (and long-time friend) and a few other old acquaintances this evening, in celebration of my ex-boss's birthday, and felt that a "festive" color scheme might not be out of place, hence the currently unfashionably dark and vivid French blue shirt. We shall hope that the lighting in the restaurant is low . . .





































FYI, today's shoes are Peal's from BB, with a marking of 99 inside near the size indicator, which gman-17 tells me (in his investigative mode) is an indication that the shoes were made for BB by Alfred Sargent. An interesting bit of trivia for you all, then.


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . clarification: I did not say that I thought the coat too tight. What I said was that the snug fit (not too tight, mind you) and the pronounced splay of the front quarters at the bottom should be considered when choosing trousers. *The ones worn in the picture expose a triangle of shirt and tie with that coat. So the remedy, which I also proposed, would be to wear trousers with a bit higher rise. *There's no pulling or "X" strain across the front of the coat, and it is therefor not too tight - just very snug - which is the way Gnatty likes them and has the build for them.


I see what you're saying here, but higher rise trousers don't tend to look that good on me, so I tolerated the triangle,

My new mantra, tolerate the triangle, lol



The Rambler said:


> Gnatty: no offence intended, you look great in that outfit, but I'll stick with my opinion, could be eased a bit and still look trim. re hanky, you never heard that before? If you want a bigger show of handerkerchief with that very polished look, try a different fold.


Sorry, I was being sarcastic. I am aware of the rule of the sliver of square showing with a TV fold, I just ignore it. As to the fit, just personal preference I guess, I prefer a trimmer fit. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## YoungClayB

Oh..and for those of you who havent seen the "shoe refinishing" thread I started yesterday...check it out. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=104343


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Oh..and for those of you who havent seen the "shoe refinishing" thread I started yesterday...check it out. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=104343


looking very nice. a little less break. braces versus belt could abate this issue


----------



## Holdfast

Bright sunshine = Bright colours! :devil:


----------



## simonfoy

*Out into town for a spot of lunch*

Todays attire. I know the sleeves on the jacket are a little too long they all go in tomorrow to be altered in fact. Also before it gets mentioned, before I went out I altered the length of the tie to the top of the belt. It looks a little short in the photo but I didn't go out like this. 
Hope it is OK (lives in hope and keeps fingers crossed)

Barkers Slip On SHoes
Cashmere Socks
Lancers Trousers
Carhartt Belt
Charles Tyrwhitt Shirt
Van Heusen Tie
Jacket by Monitor (Very faint stripe)

This is the shirt 
It is hard to see the colours on the photo but it really is a lovely shirt, very long back on it too with a tail type of fit to it. I am pleased you like it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Simon Foy: You continue to surprise me on how well you dress.:aportnoy:


----------



## simonfoy

ZachGranstrom said:


> Simon Foy: You continue to surprise me on how well you dress.:aportnoy:


You're very kind Sir, thank you so much. I have put on a link to the shirt.


----------



## Srynerson

Great color combination with the shirt and tie, IMO. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


The pattern on your pocket square looks like an illustration of hydrogen in a plasma state (i.e., the electrons and protons appear to have disassociated). :teacha: More seriously, I like the bold color choices.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## Pentheos

rgrossicone, your pants' break is the Platonic ideal.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


>


Looking terrific, R. Love that regimental (so much that I have one too  )
You certainly are the guru of your pupils.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> @ AlanC, nice tie!
> 
> Great shoes Rob,
> 
> Today:


I may be blind, but it looks very good to me.
You always have the right touch: the coat suits you perfectly, G

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Tie was Zegna, and the colour of the suit was grey, but with a blue-ish cast to it, if that makes any sense.


Elegant as ever, but today I really like the shoes, H. EG?

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I am dining with my ex-boss (and long-time friend) and a few other old acquaintances this evening, in celebration of my ex-boss's birthday, and felt that a "festive" color scheme might not be out of place, hence the currently unfashionably dark and vivid French blue shirt. We shall hope that the lighting in the restaurant is low . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, today's shoes are Peal's from BB, with a marking of 99 inside near the size indicator, which gman-17 tells me (in his investigative mode) is an indication that the shoes were made for BB by Alfred Sargent. An interesting bit of trivia for you all, then.


I really like that kind of blue in the shirt UC, though many people likes more less dark colours.
And the double monks are a beauty.
I'm thinking about having a hat next winter.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> ...


I like that tie against that jacket.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Elegant as ever, but today I really like the shoes, H. EG?


Ferragamo Tramezza. But you're the second person to have guessed EG so maybe there's an "inspired by" shoe designer somewhere.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*The weather is killing me*

One day it's hard rain, the other a beautiful sun.

Today: ready to a lunch at one of my fav restaurants



































Cheers

Vic


----------



## YoungTrad

rgrossicone said:


>


I love the shoes. Aldens from J Crew? Great outfit as well.


----------



## rgrossicone

Pentheos said:


> rgrossicone, your pants' break is the Platonic ideal.






themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking terrific, R. Love that regimental (so much that I have one too  )
> You certainly are the guru of your pupils.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


I hope so...thanks Vic! Yea, I like that tie.



Holdfast said:


> I like that tie against that jacket.


Thanks Hold...LOVE LOVE LOVE that jacket of yours today.



YoungTrad said:


> I love the shoes. Aldens from J Crew? Great outfit as well.


Thanks YT, yes those are the JCrew Aldens.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Lorenzini shirt
PDC cords
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
DV cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Lisbon, for the compliments . . .*

. . . let me return them - you always look so relaxed in your elegant attire (something which I could learn from you . . .)


----------



## upr_crust

*More formal for today . . .*

I've a museum members' preview tonight, so I thought that, as long as my navy three-piece MTM from Brooks was in rotation, I might as well wear it. As one of the more unusual features, the back brace buttons are made such that they extend up from the waistband when in use, and tuck under loops when a belt is used. (A photo is included to demonstrate - a Martin Greenfield feature, as he did the fitting.)

For your entertainment, then . . .


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> I've a museum members' preview tonight, so I thought that, as long as my navy three-piece MTM from Brooks was in rotation, I might as well wear it. As one of the more unusual features, the back brace buttons are made such that they extend up from the waistband when in use, and tuck under loops when a belt is used. (A photo is included to demonstrate - a Martin Greenfield feature, as he did the fitting.)
> 
> For your entertainment, then . . .


nephew,
martin greenfield is the best. ed koch is a big fan of martin. the factory is still in brooklyn


----------



## bwep

Boglioli 3B unconstructed cotton/linen brown w/subtle plaid odd jacket
Luciano Barbera broadcloth
Simonnot-Godard pocket square
AG protege denim
Tardini cayman belt
Rider boot 3 eyelet chukkas
marcoliani socks
blu mediterraneo cologne


----------



## Twinspeare

rgrossicone said:


>


That's just the sort of white shirt that I like. The spread is great. The collar looks non-fused and reasonably soft, yet substantial. If it is OTR, which maker is it, if I may ask? (Btw, is the body of the shirt striped, or does it merely seem like it in the photo?)
Great ensemble!


----------



## upr_crust

*Martin Greenfield is the consummate salesman . . .*

Martin fitted me for today's suit. There were no ready-made waistcoats in the branch of Brooks Bros. from which measurements could be taken for the construction of my waistcoat, so Martin took off his own waistcoat and put it on me.

As he was taking it off, he took off a large gold watch and chain, handing it to me, and telling me, "This is all I have left of my family" - a dose of "Schindler's List" along with the suit fitting. It made a definite impression.

He also imparted to me his considered opinions as to fabric and detailing, and as a newbie to MTM clothing, I took all of his suggestions, which all seem to have been good ones, IMHO.

Although Martin no longer does the fittings, it is still his factory that makes the MTM suits for Brooks.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> martin greenfield is the best. ed koch is a big fan of martin. the factory is still in brooklyn


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Absolutely smashing. I especially love the tie and hat choice! 

Plus, a bonus photo... wouldn't these shades of green be wonderful as accent colours?


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I've a museum members' preview tonight, so I thought that, as long as my navy three-piece MTM from Brooks was in rotation, I might as well wear it. As one of the more unusual features, the back brace buttons are made such that they extend up from the waistband when in use, and tuck under loops when a belt is used. (A photo is included to demonstrate - a Martin Greenfield feature, as he did the fitting.)
> 
> For your entertainment, then . . .


Now THAT is one superb look.  The suit is beautiful, the braces and the hat, Oh My, it is one fine hat. This has got to be my favourite look from you so far. Did I mention the hat? Wow Upr Crust that has just raised the bar. Thanks for the photos. Superb

PS. You dont fancy adopting me do you? LOL


----------



## rgrossicone

Twinspeare said:


> That's just the sort of white shirt that I like. The spread is great. The collar looks non-fused and reasonably soft, yet substantial. If it is OTR, which maker is it, if I may ask? (Btw, is the body of the shirt striped, or does it merely seem like it in the photo?)
> Great ensemble!


Thanks, it's Ercole's bespoke, stock fabric so only a little bit more than retail OTR ($150). Its actually a very subtle light purple check in the shirt...I love it.



upr_crust said:


> As he was taking it off, he took off a large gold watch and chain, handing it to me, and telling me, "This is all I have left of my family" - a dose of "Schindler's List" along with the suit fitting. It made a definite impression.
> .


Teaching the Holocaust now through La Vita e Bella and I am always depressed for the few weeks I do it. I'm always crying like a baby at the end of the film each time (5 in all) I show it. Its been especially moving since the birth of my daughter and now my son, whose mother is Jewish (or as Jewish as a half Jewish girl from a reform family in Edison, NJ can be). Knowing that my children would have been subjected to these horrors makes me sick inside, but even more proud of both of my grandfather's who fought the naked aggression of Hitler and Hirohito. I hope I would be as brave and selfless if god forbid it was needed of me. Sorry for the aside...back to the regularly scheduled programming...

Thursday: last day of afterschool ; last day of afterschool money


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*How can I adopt you, Simon, if I'm a mere child myself . . .*

Chronology is inevitable, but maturity is entirely optional, as I am given to say.

Glad that you like the hat - the brand name is Selentino, which, despite its Italian-sounding name, is a Czech brand of chapeau, and quite fairly priced in the US. It is an homburg, for reference sake . . .

Thank you for all the compliments, but despite the onslaught of lovely things which you've said about me, I do not care to become an instant grandfather (if I adopt you, wouldn't your children automatically become my grandkids? Perish the thought . . .).



simonfoy said:


> Now THAT is one superb look.  The suit is beautiful, the braces and the hat, Oh My, it is one fine hat. This has got to be my favourite look from you so far. Did I mention the hat? Wow Upr Crust that has just raised the bar. Thanks for the photos. Superb
> 
> PS. You dont fancy adopting me do you? LOL


----------



## upr_crust

*Facing Friday, after a riotous Thursday evening . . .*

Somewhat the worse for wear, after an evening of museum reception and dinner, laced with multiple glasses of wine (during the reception, during dinner, and a glass of Champagne after the fact), but still in control of my faculties enough to dress presentably, perhaps . . .


----------



## Acct2000

Really sharp outfit, Upr!!


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> Somewhat the worse for wear, after an evening of museum reception and dinner, laced with multiple glasses of wine (during the reception, during dinner, and a glass of Champagne after the fact), but still in control of my faculties enough to dress presentably, perhaps . . .


who is the maker of the ps?


----------



## upr_crust

*The pocket square is Polo Ralph Lauren . . .*

. . . purchased via Century21 (the discount department store, not the realty broker).

I have one in the same pattern in navy, from the same source.



mcarthur said:


> who is the maker of the ps?


----------



## Holdfast

Sunny days!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Borrelli shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Varvatos pant
DeVecchi belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Chronology is inevitable, but maturity is entirely optional, as I am given to say.
> 
> Glad that you like the hat - the brand name is Selentino, which, despite its Italian-sounding name, is a Czech brand of chapeau, and quite fairly priced in the US. It is an homburg, for reference sake . . .
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments, but despite the onslaught of lovely things which you've said about me, I do not care to become an instant grandfather (if I adopt you, wouldn't your children automatically become my grandkids? Perish the thought . . .).


LOL:icon_smile_big:


----------



## sunsetsinner

Appreciate the 'unusual features' - only adds to your style


----------



## blaze79

*Lovely day...*










Note to self: Pants need hemming, to much break


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## thunderw21

At the range yesterday.









Tactical boat shoes.


----------



## recoveringchef

thunderw21 said:


> At the range yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical boat shoes.


+1,000. I heart everything about this picture.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Macintosh
Brioni shirt
HM jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos bluchers
VW cologne
GP watch


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Saturday punting jaunt at Oxford:


----------



## dchandler2

Church then lunch with my girlfriend. First time wearing my newly acquired Pinzano straw fedora and at taking pictures outside. The suit is brown.


----------



## ykurtz

dchandler2 said:


> Church then lunch with my girlfriend. First time wearing my newly acquired Pinzano straw fedora and at taking pictures outside. The suit is brown.


Great look. I like the tie clip.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## upr_crust

*A sunny colour scheme for a gray, dreary, wet day . . .*

Happy Monday to you all . . .


----------



## mcarthur

dchandler2 said:


> Church then lunch with my girlfriend. First time wearing my newly acquired Pinzano straw fedora and at taking pictures outside. The suit is brown.


nice looking attire


----------



## brantley11

rgrossicone said:


>


What brand and fit are those jeans?


----------



## tsaltzma

thunderw21 said:


> At the range yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical boat shoes.


You remind me a little bit of Matt Frewer on Eureka in this shot...


----------



## kitonbrioni

April 25, 2010
Brioni suit
Lorenzini shirt
Ferragamo tie
NM pocket-square
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
CC cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

April 26, 2010
Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Burberry jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Saturday punting jaunt at Oxford:


I love the shirt, specifically the colat and love the suit too.


----------



## simonfoy

I have sent 11 of my jackets in today to be shortened in the sleeve. The chap nearly had a stroke when he saw them all. He is doing four at a time. Hopefully they will look much better when they are done and I will feel more confident they are a better suited fit. 

Tinkerty Tonk !


----------



## upr_crust

*A herd of elephants . . .*

With a bit of mid-week whimsy, today's theme is elephants, although it is to be noted that as the elephants in question reside in Manhattan's Upper West Side, they are all registered Democrats (GOP symbolism notwithstanding . . .)


----------



## FlashForFreedom

brantley11 said:


> What brand and fit are those jeans?


rgrossicone - I am curious as well, if you don't mind. APC New Standards?


----------



## YoungClayB

The color of these shoes is driving me crazy...in the sunlight, they are a gorgeous burgundy...indoors, they are a dull dark dark red that almost looks black. This is my first time wearing these shoes since I refinished them (reference thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hoe-Refinishing-Adventure....In-Progress)...I am thinking about taking the rubbing alcohol back to them and trying to lighten them by rubbing off some more of the dye...:/


----------



## 1K13

*Job interview*

Had a job interview today, time to suit up.

Whatcha Say?

https://img42.imageshack.us/i/fora2.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img80.imageshack.us/i/fora1.jpg/
https://img710.imageshack.us/i/fora3.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blaze79

1K13 said:


> Had a job interview today, time to suit up.
> 
> Whatcha Say?
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/fora2.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/fora1.jpg/


Hard to say with that pose. Try some pictures without your hand in the packets.

As for the combo itself, I think it's pretty conservative, as I imagine you were looking for with a job interview. Don't like the green tie though. I would change it for another color and perhaps some stripes. Anyways it's too long, and causes the knot to too long IMO.

P.S. I don't suppose you would be wearing the cuffs like that under the shirt right?


----------



## blaze79

stcolumba said:


>


Very nice look!, is the shirt purple, or pink? 
Not to sure about the PS fold though, looks off.


----------



## mcarthur

1K13 said:


> Had a job interview today, time to suit up.
> 
> Whatcha Say?
> 
> https://img42.imageshack.us/i/fora2.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> https://img80.imageshack.us/i/fora1.jpg/
> https://img710.imageshack.us/i/fora3.jpg/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


good luck


----------



## ZachGranstrom

YoungClayB said:


> The color of these shoes is driving me crazy...in the sunlight, they are a gorgeous burgundy...indoors, they are a dull dark dark red that almost looks black. This is my first time wearing these shoes since I refinished them (reference thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104343-My-Shoe-Refinishing-Adventure....In-Progress)...I am thinking about taking the rubbing alcohol back to them and trying to lighten them by rubbing off some more of the dye...:/


Good look, today! I especially like how the shoes look.However, I have one question for you: Where is your Jacket!?!!


----------



## rgrossicone

brantley11 said:


> What brand and fit are those jeans?





FlashForFreedom said:


> rgrossicone - I am curious as well, if you don't mind. APC New Standards?


Sorry for the late reply...they are JCrew Vintage Selvage Slim Fit...a bit ofa lower rise than the NS, and the wash is very different. NS's base model is pretty raw...these were nice and soft.

Today the camera is back...one shot from yesterday and then today's ensemble...


































after a full day of proctoring tests, with NO BREAK (had a kid up for detention at lunch) my day was non-stop teaching from 8 AM to 4:30PM...I felt like crawling into a hole.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM shirt
theory pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*If you . . .*

. . . are not going to wear a coat, then at least wear a shirt that fits. Aside from the voluminous body, it looks like the shoulder seams are riding below the point of your shoulders, and the sleeves are way long. Even the neck is less than snug. Are you sure you're getting the right size in shirts? You're swimming in this one

Nice colors, though, and I wouldn't worry too much about the shoes. However, if you just can't stand them the way they are, please don't take after them with the rubbing alcohol, or you might just end up with a blotchy mess. Take them to a reputable restorer, if they're worth that, or just recycle them while they're still something someone could like.


----------



## Blueboy1938

rgrossicone said:


>


Love that first DB, although not so fond of the giant tie. However, as much as I also love the second DB, and for the same reasons, it didn't deserve being included along with holey jeans. I'm surprised at you:-(


----------



## YoungClayB

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . are not going to wear a coat, then at least wear a shirt that fits. Aside from the voluminous body, it looks like the shoulder seams are riding below the point of your shoulders, and the sleeves are way long. Even the neck is less than snug. Are you sure you're getting the right size in shirts? You're swimming in this one
> 
> Nice colors, though, and I wouldn't worry too much about the shoes. However, if you just can't stand them the way they are, please don't take after them with the rubbing alcohol, or you might just end up with a blotchy mess. Take them to a reputable restorer, if they're worth that, or just recycle them while they're still something someone could like.


I agree...the shirt fit could be better, but it was on sale for $20...I personally dont mind the volumous body, and I dont think the shoulders are *that* bad, but I do agree with you about the shirt sleeves. I think that I am going to have the cuff buttons moved in by about 1/4 inch which will at least keep the cuff up above my wrist. By 10am, my shirt sleeves are rolled up anyways :icon_smile_big:

With regard to the shoes...I am certainly not a seasoned restorer, but I aspire to be one someday and I'll never get there unless I practice. I would, however, consider myself a seasoned restorer of antique furniture...and from what I have found from my "shoe refinishing adventure" (see link to reference thread in my post above) is that refinishing shoes and furniture isn't all that different. With that said, I did work on the shoes for a while tonight with the rubbing alcohol and I think that the shoes look much better (at least under the incandescent lighting in my home)...it will be interesting to see how they look under the fluorescent lights at work (where the picture above was taken)...I made a particular effort to lighten up the toes and the sides while leaving some darkness in the "low spots"....to my eye, the result is a nice patina. I'll probably wear the shoes again tomorrow just so I can take another pic for comparison purposes.

Oh, and thanks for the compliment on the colors...cheers!


----------



## upr_crust

*A very cool start to the day - hence more insulation . . .*

Most likely, this will be the last sighting of the hat and the topcoat this season . . .


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
good looking attire. i hope you are right about the weather. it snow last night in upstate NY and VT


----------



## YoungClayB

^^upr_crust, those shoes are dope!!! very nice.

Today's attire...nothing to write home about, but its what I am wearing...


Now for the interesting part...(Blueboy, I hope that you wouldnt call these a "blotchy mess" )

Pic from yesterday on the top, Pic from today on the bottom (same lighting conditions): (I tried to get the pictures side by side, but the new forum layout will not allow it :/)



As you can see, the shoes have been lightened considerably. I am much happier with them now.


----------



## upr_crust

I am not surprised to hear - with VT and upstate NY, in the mountains especially, snow is always a possibility, and it was under 40F this morning in NYC when I got up.

As much as I like winter clothing, it's something I'd like to put to rest by the end of April.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking attire. i hope you are right about the weather. it snow last night in upstate NY and VT


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, YoungClayB . . .*

Today's shoes were bought in Paris in the fall of 2007. The brand name is Bexley, and were not especially expensive (129 euros), but, more importantly, they were exactly the right shape, IMHO, for a pair of wholecut shoes - neither too blobby or too pointy.

Bexley has a web site - www.bexley.com - and the shoes, according to the shop assistant who sold them to me, are made in Portugal.



YoungClayB said:


> ^^upr_crust, those shoes are dope!!! very nice.


----------



## Jovan

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Saturday punting jaunt at Oxford:


I like everything about this, except the collar seems much too big. Apart from that, totally awesome.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
Oxxford shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Ferragamo bluchers
Armani socks
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## ZachGranstrom

(clapping) Good Job.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Most likely, this will be the last sighting of the hat and the topcoat this season . . .


 As always very smart. I love the hat and coat combo.


----------



## Cavebear58

My first effort at posting on this thread... the end of a reasonably long day. Just experimenting with the phone's camera. I never dreamt that I'd match the railway upholstery!


Brook Taverner Blue suit with red and white pin stripe
Austin Reed OCBD
Tie - silk but can't recall the maker right now
Pocket square - own make out of wedding silk

My partner has a real aversion to the tie pin. I actually like its functionality - it stops my tie from flapping around in the wind and when I'm in meetings. Major bone of contention.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Nice suit.


----------



## Wildblue

Interesting... a DB suit, PS, open collar, and (holy) jeans. Not sure the combo is, uh... "right"... but it's certainly daring, I'll give you that!!! Kudos


----------



## gnatty8

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . are not going to wear a coat, then at least wear a shirt that fits. Aside from the voluminous body, it looks like the shoulder seams are riding below the point of your shoulders, and the sleeves are way long. Even the neck is less than snug. Are you sure you're getting the right size in shirts? You're swimming in this one
> 
> Nice colors, though, and I wouldn't worry too much about the shoes. However, if you just can't stand them the way they are, please don't take after them with the rubbing alcohol, or you might just end up with a blotchy mess. Take them to a reputable restorer, if they're worth that, or just recycle them while they're still something someone could like.


Good observation, and one I've made before also. I'd recommend sizing down at least a full size and maybe giving a look at Brooks Brothers slim fit, which is a trim fitting shirt at a reasonable price.


----------



## YoungClayB

gnatty8 said:


> Good observation, and one I've made before also. I'd recommend sizing down at least a full size and maybe giving a look at Brooks Brothers slim fit, which is a trim fitting shirt at a reasonable price.


I'll check into the bb slim fit. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## upr_crust

*A skinny suit and a skinny tie . . .*

. . . the suit is BB Fitzgerald, and the tie is vintage Thomas Pink.

It's warming up enough in NYC to forgo the topcoat today.


----------



## mcarthur

^^good looking attire. i like your tassels


----------



## Cary Grant

Friday yet????
No???!?!?!?

fok....


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


> . . . the suit is BB Fitzgerald, and the tie is vintage Thomas Pink.
> 
> It's warming up enough in NYC to forgo the topcoat today.


I'm coveting those cufflinks, Mr. Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

The cufflinks are my latest acquisition (of that variety) - purchased at the gift shop of the Metropolitan Museum, they are rock crystal spheres in a gilded cage (derived from some 16th century ornament or another) . . .



mogultv said:


> I'm coveting those cufflinks, Mr. Crust.


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


> The cufflinks are my latest acquisition (of that variety) - purchased at the gift shop of the Metropolitan Museum, they are rock crystal spheres in a gilded cage (derived from some 16th century ornament or another) . . .


Thank you for the information. I'm still coveting them. But you always have perfect taste.


----------



## domenico

well done.


----------



## richard d.

Great looking suit & tie. Richard d.


----------



## domenico

well done


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cavebear58 said:


> I never dreamt that I'd match the railway upholstery!


Uncanny!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna shirt
DG pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## bwep

transit uomo linen cardigan
transit uomo white l/s
RRL denim
Tardini cayman belt
marcoliani sea island cotton socks
to boot chukkas


----------



## Wildblue

Pics from a run out to a fancy Italian dinner. Apologies on the first pic--it was windy. Wearing:
Bespoke grey herringbone sports jacket
Levi 505 jeans
Nordstrom's slightly ribbed grey dress shirt
Brooks Brothers tie
Nordstrom's navy spotted pocket square
Steel grey Selentino Sterling fedora
Breitling Airwolf
Black plaintoe Ecco's


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Saturday punting jaunt at Oxford:


Amazing!

Very well done, like an outfit out of a Herge book!
I think the oversized stiff collar is an improement in this case.


----------



## blaze79

Wildblue said:


> Pics from a run out to a fancy Italian dinner. Apologies on the first pic--it was windy. Wearing:
> Bespoke grey herringbone sports jacket
> Levi 505 jeans
> Nordstrom's slightly ribbed grey dress shirt
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Nordstrom's navy spotted pocket square
> Steel grey Selentino Sterling fedora
> Breitling Airwolf
> Black plaintoe Ecco's


Considering your other very sharp looking outfits. I don't think this is very good 

The pants need serious hemming, they are way too long...it almost looks like you're standing on them.
The jacket sleeves look like they are bit long.
The tie seems a bit 90's to me, the colors doesn't compliment the outfit very well, as they are too dark.
Black shoes with blue jeans, is not a very good look in my eyes. Brown would be much better or suede.
I also think you would have done better with a lighter colored shirt, perhaps, purble, pink or cream. The the grey on grey is a bit too dull.

Sorry wildblue, I hope you take no offense


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Jovan said:


> I like everything about this, except the collar seems much too big. Apart from that, totally awesome.





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Very well done, like an outfit out of a Herge book!
> I think the oversized stiff collar is an improement in this case.


To be fair, the collar is really my correct collar size (a 15") and the shirt is 14.5". Strange that it looks a tad too big; I only noticed this now that you tell me.

I could size down with a 14.5" collar but then it get into annoyance territory trying to find a 14" tunic without going on a mini quest...


----------



## upr_crust

*A relaxed look for the end of the week, and yet another herd of elephants . . .*

. . . in a different colour scheme, but all still registered Democrats.

The cufflinks are, again, as yesterday's from the Metropolitan Museum, an adaptation of a Faberge hardstone or enamelled gold figure of an elephant.


----------



## richard d.

[Hey Blaze79...Those are really beautiful shoes. My partner has been looking for a pair that same color. Do you mind me asking the brand? Your entire outfit is great looking. Thanks, Richard d. Jax. Fla blaze79;1092180]









Note to self: Pants need hemming, to much break[/QUOTE]


----------



## blaze79

richard d. said:


> [Hey Blaze79...Those are really beautiful shoes. My partner has been looking for a pair that same color. Do you mind me asking the brand? Your entire outfit is great looking. Thanks, Richard d. Jax. Fla


Hi Richard
Thanks for the comliments. The shoes are AE Evanston :icon_smile:


----------



## Cajunking

Hey all,

I've lurked about and occasionally visited the site before but originally had problems registering. Anyway this is my first post for what I'm wearing today -- please tell me if there is any specific etiquette of which I'm unaware!

Critique definitely welcome!




























Yes those are critter shorts (not pants)... I am in college and it's rather warm out! And I flipped the mirror shot so it would be accurate.


----------



## Jovan

Cajunking: Hate to say it, but it's universally better to go with trousers if you're wearing a blazer (or any coat really). Try something in poplin if normal chinos are too warm. I'm starting to look for some myself.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TMMKC

Great looks, Cajunking, Upr_Crust and Cary Grant. 

Cary Grant -- That is a J. Press shirt. No? If so, I have the same model and love it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

ever jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Cajunking, I respectfully disagree with our esteemed moderator. On the Mountain, such an outfit would be very well received indeed. And you pull it off well. When in Rome...



Jovan said:


> Cajunking: Hate to say it, but it's universally better to go with trousers if you're wearing a blazer (or any coat really). Try something in poplin if normal chinos are too warm. I'm starting to look for some myself.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rrbrad

Excellent indeed.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . in a different colour scheme, but all still registered Democrats.
> 
> The cufflinks are, again, as yesterday's from the Metropolitan Museum, an adaptation of a Faberge hardstone or enamelled gold figure of an elephant.


I really like to see you in light colours, UC.
And I love elephant ties. Perhaps one of these days I could wear one of my own collection (if I can call it so)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Now, that's a fine look indeed. 
Great choice of colours, and thee ps makes a point. Very good!

Cheers

Vic


----------



## rgrossicone

My last few days...my sinuses are wrecked...










































Have a nice weekend lads.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Fianally made it back from Japan, ended up spending a week longer than planned thanks to a spot of volcanic bother...

Some great looks, gentlemen, and welcome to the new posters. I particularly liked the following...



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Saturday punting jaunt at Oxford:


Very well done, sir! Excellent!



rgrossicone said:


>


I really like this, Rg, reminds me of something the Sartorialist might have snapped in Milan.


----------



## Wildblue

SHARP!!!


----------



## Wildblue

blaze79 said:


> Considering your other very sharp looking outfits. I don't think this is very good
> 
> The pants need serious hemming, they are way too long...it almost looks like you're standing on them.
> The jacket sleeves look like they are bit long.
> The tie seems a bit 90's to me, the colors doesn't compliment the outfit very well, as they are too dark.
> Black shoes with blue jeans, is not a very good look in my eyes. Brown would be much better or suede.
> I also think you would have done better with a lighter colored shirt, perhaps, purble, pink or cream. The the grey on grey is a bit too dull.
> 
> Sorry wildblue, I hope you take no offense


No worries... I'll always take input, to get better!


----------



## blaze79

rgrossicone said:


> My last few days...my sinuses are wrecked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend lads.


That's a great look!!


----------



## blaze79

*Testing...*

...out my new red trouser. Never had colored pants before, so I though I give it a go :icon_smile_big:
Wanted to try different looks. What do you think??


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Blaze, How about putting the sport coat and belt from the third ensemble onto the first (with a navy-based pattern on the square) and the darker brown shoes?


----------



## blaze79

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Blaze, How about putting the sport coat and belt from the third ensemble onto the first (with a navy-based pattern on the square) and the darker brown shoes?


Thats sounds like a good idea. I'll try that sometime. Pretty happy about the second and third look. But the first look is buggin me, but I think you may have solved it.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

It may be helped simply by switching the belt, too. Red pants with a navy blazer are always good.


----------



## Jovan

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Cajunking, I respectfully disagree with our esteemed moderator. On the Mountain, such an outfit would be very well received indeed. And you pull it off well. When in Rome...


Shorts with coats, especially paired with a tie, just seem like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Brioni shirt
Prada jeans
Ariat belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Acct2000

Wildblue said:


> Pics from a run out to a fancy Italian dinner. Apologies on the first pic--it was windy. Wearing:
> Bespoke grey herringbone sports jacket
> Levi 505 jeans
> Nordstrom's slightly ribbed grey dress shirt
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Nordstrom's navy spotted pocket square
> Steel grey Selentino Sterling fedora
> Breitling Airwolf
> Black plaintoe Ecco's


I'm sorry, but I like everything about the outfit except the jeans and to me, the hat is iffy. To me, jeans are out of place with a sport coat and a tie unless you are really young or a celebrity of some sort. Certainly everything including the hat makes the jeans look out of place to me.


----------



## Wildblue

I like that third one! Maybe with a navy pocket square, though, or another color so it doesn't match the pants?


----------



## blaze79

Wildblue said:


> I like that third one! Maybe with a navy pocket square, though, or another color so it doesn't match the pants?


Yeah that could work aswell. Actually the PS doesn't match the pants. It's bright red with gold dots and the pants are dark red. But the camera doesn't show it properly.


----------



## brantley11

Today for Sunday Worship:

Majer Blue Seersucker Suit from Oak Hall Memphis
Ralph Lauren Purple Label French Cuff Blue Dress Shirt
Ermenegildo Zegna Pink Pattern Tie
Martin Dingman Cream Braided Fabric/Leather Belt
Brooks Brothers light blue argyle socks
Vintage Walk Over Saddle Oxfords Oyster Grey and Navy

All thrifted of coarse


----------



## Portly_polar_bear

forsbergacct2000 said:


> To me, jeans are out of place with a sport coat and a tie unless you are really young or a celebrity of some sort. Certainly everything including the hat makes the jeans look out of place to me.


Jeans can look fine with a sport jacket, esp a tweed one. However, like all of one's clothes, they should fit well. So in this case, to my eye at least, the ish is that they're a bit baggy and too long. I can't abide shoes with jeans either for some reason; boots every time!

FWIW Wildblue, you wear a hat well which is something most of can't do for some reason. Certainly you've picked the right proportions and style for you. It looks good, and above all it looks natural -- I'm impressed!


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Wildblue

Portly_polar_bear said:


> FWIW Wildblue, you wear a hat well which is something most of can't do for some reason. Certainly you've picked the right proportions and style for you. It looks good, and above all it looks natural -- I'm impressed!


Thanks! I'm fairly new to hats, but enjoying so far.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
AB tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Cajunking

Thank you for the criticism and compliments, as well as for the warm welcome!

I guess I should have explained a bit: Pleasant McIvor hinted at this; the university I attend has a sort of dress tradition, and as it warms up the men of the college almost unanimously shed their pants in favor of shorts while retaining their sports coats and ties. I don't think I would dare to wear a tie and shorts anywhere off the campus..!


----------



## JaredC

Travel = lumpy suit. The shoulders pissed me off all night.

What do you guys think of this 3-button thing? This is the only 3-button jacket I've ever owned, and I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## blaze79

JaredC said:


> Travel = lumpy suit. The shoulders pissed me off all night.
> 
> What do you guys think of this 3-button thing? This is the only 3-button jacket I've ever owned, and I'm not sure I like it.


You should post full figure pictures, as it's hard to tell, on this picture.
I'm not a big fan of 3-buttons in general, unless it's a roll. The lapels on this one looks vrey small in my eyes.

But try posting some more pictures


----------



## richard d.

Blaze...Now this is truly a "TOP DREWER LOOK"...very classy look for a brunch at the country club. Personally, I do like the first photo, however, with the belt in the other photos. Love the choice of watch band also, and the shoes look very nice. You look like you need to be standing in front of your BMW convertible. 
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## richard d.

Wildblue...Man, what a great looking hat with that herringbone jacket. Perfect choice!!! I like the pocket sq. also, however, in my two cents worth...I would have chosen a lilac or perhaps orchid color shirt (something in a light purple family). Photo looks really good until you get below the waist...for such a beautiful hat and jacket you're wearing, I think you are discounting their quality look wearing jeans. The hat and herringbone jacket makes a real statement of style...That hat is a real winner my friend!!! Richard d. 



























Pics from a run out to a fancy Italian dinner. Apologies on the first pic--it was windy. Wearing:
Bespoke grey herringbone sports jacket
Levi 505 jeans
Nordstrom's slightly ribbed grey dress shirt
Brooks Brothers tie
Nordstrom's navy spotted pocket square
Steel grey Selentino Sterling fedora
Breitling Airwolf
Black plaintoe Ecco's[/QUOTE]


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wildblue said:


>


Needs a pink or white button down shirt.

No tie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

blaze79 said:


> ...out my new red trouser. Never had colored pants before, so I though I give it a go :icon_smile_big:
> Wanted to try different looks. What do you think??


The plain white shirt with blue blazer looks best.

I usually wear boat shoes, driving mocs or white bucs with reds.


----------



## blaze79

richard d. said:


> Blaze...Now this is truly a "TOP DREWER LOOK"...very classy look for a brunch at the country club. Personally, I do like the first photo, however, with the belt in the other photos. Love the choice of watch band also, and the shoes look very nice. You look like you need to be standing in front of your BMW convertible.


Thanks for the kind words  And I agree with the belt, it looks better with the white/navy belt. The red is too much.
Now I just need a BMW :-D








[/QUOTE]



WouldaShoulda said:


> The plain white shirt with blue blazer looks best.
> 
> I usually wear boat shoes, driving mocs or white bucs with reds.


The second look is my favorite look aswell, and what I wore to a fun night out with some friends.
The white bucks are already ordered and are in the mail. Expect them everyday now.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
LP polo
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks! Seems to be a consensus about my jeans--not a hit with the AAAC crowd here.  Not to defend myself, but a couple explanations to mention:

- I'm currently on an extended 4-week business trip, and was only able to bring a few dress items. I'm trying to vary outfits when I do dress up for outings, and try out a couple new things I bought in New York City. Only brought one pair of slacks, (khaki) which I already wore in my "Had a Great Day in New York City" thread. I agree, with that new Brooks Brothers tie, I probably would have ideally paired it with a different pocket square and shirt. Unfortunately, I only had a choice of 1-2 of each of those with me, too!

- As far as the pants length, when I buy OTR, being a tall guy with all my height in my legs, I get in a jam with inseam. If I buy 34", when I sit down, they're too short and I get too much leg/sock showing. You can see the jeans below with 36" inseam, which actually are perfect when I'm seated. I'm pretty sure you can custom-order Levi's in other sizes, so perhaps I need to go with a 35"! Unfortunately, not many OTR pants are available in 35", though! It's too bad that OTR clothing inseams (and waist, too, for that matter) are only in 2" increments. Not good if you're somewhere in the middle of those 2".



richard d. said:


> Wildblue...Man, what a great looking hat with that herringbone jacket. Perfect choice!!! I like the pocket sq. also, however, in my two cents worth...I would have chosen a lilac or perhaps orchid color shirt (something in a light purple family). Photo looks really good until you get below the waist...for such a beautiful hat and jacket you're wearing, I think you are discounting their quality look wearing jeans. The hat and herringbone jacket makes a real statement of style...That hat is a real winner my friend!!! Richard d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from a run out to a fancy Italian dinner. Apologies on the first pic--it was windy. Wearing:
> Bespoke grey herringbone sports jacket
> Levi 505 jeans
> Nordstrom's slightly ribbed grey dress shirt
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Nordstrom's navy spotted pocket square
> Steel grey Selentino Sterling fedora
> Breitling Airwolf
> Black plaintoe Ecco's


[/QUOTE]


----------



## aillison

just T-shirt and jeans


----------



## A-Train

nothing


----------



## ZachGranstrom

A-Train said:


> nothing


:crazy:


----------



## richard d.

OKAY Wildblue, 
Blaze79, wouldashoulda, myself-Richard d., and the rest of the board here at Ask Andy had a conference call, and we are forgiving you about your jeans. Now, ONLY BECAUSE of that great hat you're sporting my friend. Speaking for myself, you're always dressed in such a fashionable manner, the jeans just didn't come up to your higher standard of dress. Next time you're on a business trip and short of clothing...just call blaze79, he's such a nice guy, I'm sure he'll have you some nice pants delivered...and he buys only the best. Have a great day my friend. Richard d.


Wildblue said:


> Thanks! Seems to be a consensus about my jeans--not a hit with the AAAC crowd here.  Not to defend myself, but a couple explanations to mention:
> 
> - I'm currently on an extended 4-week business trip, and was only able to bring a few dress items. I'm trying to vary outfits when I do dress up for outings, and try out a couple new things I bought in New York City. Only brought one pair of slacks, (khaki) which I already wore in my "Had a Great Day in New York City" thread. I agree, with that new Brooks Brothers tie, I probably would have ideally paired it with a different pocket square and shirt. Unfortunately, I only had a choice of 1-2 of each of those with me, too!
> 
> - As far as the pants length, when I buy OTR, being a tall guy with all my height in my legs, I get in a jam with inseam. If I buy 34", when I sit down, they're too short and I get too much leg/sock showing. You can see the jeans below with 36" inseam, which actually are perfect when I'm seated. I'm pretty sure you can custom-order Levi's in other sizes, so perhaps I need to go with a 35"! Unfortunately, not many OTR pants are available in 35", though! It's too bad that OTR clothing inseams (and waist, too, for that matter) are only in 2" increments. Not good if you're somewhere in the middle of those 2".


[/QUOTE]


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to the office I go today, after a weekend in San Antonio . . .*

Just to prove that I visited the Lone Star State without damage to anything (save my waistline - Tex/Mex and barbecue are not diet foods), I include a photo from the weekend.


----------



## richard d.

Hey Upr_crust, I want that tie!!! Looks great with that shirt. I see you're at the Alamo. My partner and I went there 3 yrs ago on vacation. We came back and designed our home facad to look like the Alamo. Very very spanish. It took 11 months to have built. It's of course 2 story and has 19 rooms, 40 exterior doors, and a double staircase, an atrium in the center with 20 foot palms inside. We fell in love with San Antonio and the Alamo, so we had to bring it back to Florida with us. Great place to visit. Richard d.



upr_crust said:


> Just to prove that I visited the Lone Star State without damage to anything (save my waistline - Tex/Mex and barbecue are not diet foods), I include a photo from the weekend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

richard d. said:


> Hey Upr_crust, I want that tie!!! Looks great with that shirt. I see you're at the Alamo. My partner and I went there 3 yrs ago on vacation. We came back and designed our home facad to look like the Alamo. Very very spanish. It took 11 months to have built. It's of course 2 story and has 19 rooms, 40 exterior doors, and a double staircase, an atrium in the center with 20 foot palms inside. We fell in love with San Antonio and the Alamo, so we had to bring it back to Florida with us. Great place to visit. Richard d.


...AND NO BASEMENT!!


----------



## richard d.

Hi Wouldashoulda...I know...we weren't able to have a basement, we're right at a few hundred feet on Broward River. I did want a mote, but the association wouldn't allow that. I think they were afraid the alligators would like it too much and make a home there. In my opinion...that would have been cool! Great pic there of Pee Wee with the sign. Richard d.



WouldaShoulda said:


> ...AND NO BASEMENT!!


----------



## LilacCords

Hi Gents,

It been a while I hope you're all well.


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> https://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/LilacCords/040510.jpg


Great jacket.

It's back to the 80s for today's outfit...


----------



## Cajunking

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...AND NO BASEMENT!!


HAHA! Funniest thing I've seen all day -- I'm not even sure how I remember that from the movie.

Holdfast, great suit!


----------



## Horticulturalist

Blaze, great trousers, there can't be many of those in Esbjerg! Where did you get them? I might have to investigate getting a pair.

Upr, great as usual, I especially like your tie and shirt combinations.

Lilac, good to see you posting again. Lovely jacket, flannel?

Holdfast, you make the 80s look good!


Michael


----------



## Horticulturalist

And here's what I was wearing the other evening:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Large Penny cufflinks
MB pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Tommy cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments, richard d. and Horticulturalist . . .*

Ironically enough, everyone thinks that the Alamo is a massive building, when it is merely the size of a medium-large suburban house (albeit with VERY thick walls) - very suited to having its architecture copied, especially in an area formerly occupied by Spain (Florida was a Spanish colony until the 1820's, if I remember correctly).

Holdfast, I'll be doing my tribute to the 80's later this week - something equally double-breasted.

Horticulture, cool shoes and great silk knots with your latest outfit.


----------



## simonfoy

I have just bought 30 pairs of silk cufflinks from eBay. They are red and red with stripes, blue and blue with stripes and so on. Every solid colour comes with a stripped colour to go with it. 30 pairs and they cost me £0.01. Yes 1 penny, oh and £4 delivery. Not bad for those occasions when I don't want to wear metal ones. Bargain, I do love eBay. Got a beautiful pocket watch too £4 delivered from China. Not holding out too much hope on that one though. Will post pics when they arrive. Simon


----------



## ZachGranstrom

simonfoy said:


> 30 pairs and they cost me £0.01. Yes 1 penny, oh and £4 delivery.


Wow! What a good price for silk knots.


----------



## upr_crust

*A midweek ensemble - comfortable and unchallenging, and bravo to simonfoy on his purchases . . .*

30 pairs of silk knot cufflinks for 4.01 GBP, with shipping? Excellent shopping!

I've been meaning to wear today's tie for some time now, but never could find the right suit and shirt combo for it. I hope that today's choices are at least acceptable . . .


----------



## riyadh552

Horticulturalist said:


> And here's what I was wearing the other evening:


Great look Michael. You've really pulled this off. I love the shoes especially - care to share some details?


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Holdfast, I'll be doing my tribute to the 80's later this week - something equally double-breasted.


Can't wait. I have an abiding fondness for some of the double-breasted looks of that decade.



Horticulturalist said:


> And here's what I was wearing the other evening


Nice jacket; looks like it fits you well.


----------



## Cary Grant

Why do you come here ?
And why do you hang around ?































Oh... and...


----------



## simonfoy

OK, Off to a school today so here is what I wear. Not a million miles different from what I was wearing the other week. Don't know if I have got the chain right with my new watch on it? I did my best but never having wore one before I don't know if it is right. 

Hope it is all OK.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
H&M jeans
BJ belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
Creed Cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

*An old-ish suit, a new-ish tie, and the debut of the first of my newest batch of MTM shirts from BB . . .*

The suit was bought in 2001, and has been cut down to fit my somewhat smaller self. The tie is Charvet, and the shoes are Bexley - apropos of this evening's activity, which is a lecture on the Empress Eugenie, and her "saison" at the Chateau of Compiegne.

Shades of Gordon Gekko, methinks . . .


----------



## Jovan

JaredC said:


> Travel = lumpy suit. The shoulders pissed me off all night.
> 
> What do you guys think of this 3-button thing? This is the only 3-button jacket I've ever owned, and I'm not sure I like it.


The top button is so high I thought it was a four button at first glance. I would return it for something with a better roll and lower stance. I also think you should tighten your tie knot some more.


----------



## blaze79

Great color combo


----------



## Cary Grant

Hey Upr,

Was thinking that you might try a more casual approach to stuffing your pocket square. The tri-tip, the amount showing look a bit "staged". Something ala Holdfast's approach above, IMO, would look a little better and not distract from the overall clean impression.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> ...


Hmm, I like the movies. Not sure about the dancing... 



upr_crust said:


> ...


I like the shirt but never could get the hang of those fiddly tab collars myself.



blaze79 said:


> Great color combo


Thanks.

Blue day today?


----------



## yosser

*all current stock sold*



Holdfast said:


> Can't wait. I have an abiding fondness for some of the double-breasted looks of that decade.
> 
> Nice jacket; looks like it fits you well.


 you are a snappy dresser but why the quote at the end. It makes me not want to visit you or know about your shop? Very odd. If the current stock is sold then get some more!


----------



## upr_crust

Suggestion taken. As it is, my pocket squares tend to sink into the pocket as the day wears on, and I do often invert the trifold, leaving a more casual "pouf" (hey, no snickering in the back rows, there!), which is less theatrical.


----------



## Holdfast

yosser said:


> you are a snappy dresser but why the quote at the end. It makes me not want to visit you or know about your shop? Very odd. If the current stock is sold then get some more!


I get RL stuff occasionally to resell. Haven't done that in months and months, though, but never bothered updating the sig. Now you've reminded me, I might try to get some more stuff soon. It's really not a business though... just an occasional thing I do if my own personal clothes spending rises enough that I want to raise some extra cash to offset that, so I'm afraid you might be waiting a while. 

Now you've prompted me to notice it, I'll take off the sig. Thanks.


----------



## Horticulturalist

riyadh552 said:


> Great look Michael. You've really pulled this off. I love the shoes especially - care to share some details?





upr_crust said:


> Horticulture, cool shoes and great silk knots with your latest outfit.


Thank you, gentlemen. The knots are Thomas Pink and the shoes are Charles Tyrwhitt, the model is "Harley". I'd been coveting these shoes for a while, and finally succumbed. Looking great as usual, Upr.



Holdfast said:


> Nice jacket; looks like it fits you well.


Thank you, Holdfast. It is an off the peg Austin Reed, just had the sleeves shortened. Really like the striped tie you're wearing.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Cary Grant said:


> Why do you come here ?
> And why do you hang around ?


As I die-hard Mozzer and Smiths fan, I have one word for you: excellent! Great presentation and good look.

I would go out tonight, but I haven't got a stitch to wear...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
MD belt
PS socks
JL bluchers
Darphin cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Stumbling around late at night, I came up with the following . . .*

I've been looking to wear today's tie for a while, and in my fatigue of yesterday evening, I came up with this ensemble to include use of it.

To end the week, then . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

@ Horticulturalist: :aportnoy:

Yesterday:


----------



## Cary Grant

Today as far apart from yesterday as one can... windy, rainy (snowy?) gray day.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> And here's what I was wearing the other evening:


Horti, you were missed.
Very nice ensemble, but I really dig the cufflinks and the shoes (my weakness ;( )
Oh! and the pocket square is very nice.

Hope you stay...

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I've been looking to wear today's tie for a while, and in my fatigue of yesterday evening, I came up with this ensemble to include use of it.
> 
> To end the week, then . . .


And a very elegant one, UC. 
I think that the most difficult thing on you is notice anything out of place

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> @ Horticulturalist: :aportnoy:
> 
> Yesterday:


CG, I'd think I prefer the suit's pictures. Perhaps because I dig so much db coats...
Very nice

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Coming back...*

...at least for today. 
Well, perhaps tomorrow too

At last, my C&J arrived

























































Have a nice weekend, guys

Cheers

Vic


----------



## blaze79

Finally weekend :icon_smile:


----------



## Cary Grant

Thanks Vic. and the C&J's look GREAT - that's my fav from them.


----------



## upr_crust

*Lisbon, however long the wait for the C&J's was - it was worth it . . .*

. . . as if I weren't already addicted to monk-strap shoes, you've acquired a pair that make me jealous of you :icon_smile_wink:.

They look great, you look great in them, and it's always a pleasure to see you posting.

Today, the only things on me out of place are brain cells - they seem to be scattered to the four winds. It must be Friday . . .

One piece of good news - two more of the shirts that I had ordered to be made MTM from Brooks Bros. arrived and are now in my possession. Photos will be forthcoming when the shirts make their debut next week. Both have striped bodies, white eyelet collars and white double cuffs - one blue, one lavender.


----------



## riyadh552

themanfromlisbon;1097306At last said:


> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4586983022_a3088d78fb.jpg[/IMG]


Vic, those are beautiful. Monktons?


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> At last, my C&J arrived


Lovely shoes.


----------



## jayteecee

Beautiful spring day in DC...


----------



## simonfoy

WOW, they are nice shoes, well worth the wait. themanfromlisbon

UprCrust, I uploaded some photos of me wearing a pocket watch, can you tell me if I have got the chain right please? If anyone will know you will.

Also my silk nots came ant they are OK. Little smaller than I thought but wearable. Can't really grumble for 1p now can I !


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Omega watch


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Simon Foy: Here is an excerpt from a mens jewelry guide aticle:

Pocket watches are an interesting item on the gentleman because they are rarely seen today. If wearing a vest, the watch goes into the pocket on one side, the chain loops through the button hole of the same height, and the fob end rests in the other pocket. If there is no fob, only a hook, use a small piece of cardboard inside the pocket onto which the hook hangs. This will give it the necessary substance to keep the hook from falling off. If your trousers have a fob pocket, the watch can rest in the side pocket and the fob in the fob pocket. The same rules regarding style apply to pocket watches as wrist watches.


----------



## simonfoy

ZachGranstrom said:


> Simon Foy: Here is an excerpt from a mens jewelry guide aticle:
> 
> Pocket watches are an interesting item on the gentleman because they are rarely seen today. If wearing a vest, the watch goes into the pocket on one side, the chain loops through the button hole of the same height, and the fob end rests in the other pocket. If there is no fob, only a hook, use a small piece of cardboard inside the pocket onto which the hook hangs. This will give it the necessary substance to keep the hook from falling off. If your trousers have a fob pocket, the watch can rest in the side pocket and the fob in the fob pocket. The same rules regarding style apply to pocket watches as wrist watches.


That is brilliant, thank you. Looks like I got it right. Nice watch too. Never wore wone before and wont do it often but nice when you are really dressing up.

Thanks again mate


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^ You're welcome. 

Also, nice wardrobe wednesday.(pocket watch really brought it together well):aportnoy:


----------



## Pshrynk

blaze79 said:


> Finally weekend :icon_smile:


The Orient Star is gorgeous -- which model?


----------



## blaze79

Pshrynk said:


> The Orient Star is gorgeous -- which model?


It's the WZ0131FD, unfortunately it has been discontinued.
I found a used one with metalband and changed it for this dark brown leather strap


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Finally weekend :icon_smile:


Looking very good, Blaze. You always wear nice shoes.
And the watch is really a beauty.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Thanks Vic. and the C&J's look GREAT - that's my fav from them.


Thanks CG. 
I love several models from C&J (I have 3 or 4 pairs), but these are one of my fav. And, in terms of quality and design, when comparing to EG, I don't think that is not a big difference.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . as if I weren't already addicted to monk-strap shoes, you've acquired a pair that make me jealous of you :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> They look great, you look great in them, and it's always a pleasure to see you posting.
> 
> Today, the only things on me out of place are brain cells - they seem to be scattered to the four winds. It must be Friday . . .
> 
> One piece of good news - two more of the shirts that I had ordered to be made MTM from Brooks Bros. arrived and are now in my possession. Photos will be forthcoming when the shirts make their debut next week. Both have striped bodies, white eyelet collars and white double cuffs - one blue, one lavender.


Let my modesty aside, I think you should (be jealous   ), because they are very, very nice.
And thnks, once more

Hope to see you soon in your new shirts.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks, Riyadh.
Yes, Monktons, though I think that they are discontinuing the colour (keeping the black and the dark brown ones)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks Holdfast. Looking good yourself too.
I dig blazers/jeans ensembles

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Great choice of colours, jayteecee. Pink "opens" beautifully the grey 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

simonfoy said:


> WOW, they are nice shoes, well worth the wait. themanfromlisbon


Thanks simonfoy. You're right, well worth the wait. 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Kiton shirt
Zanelli pant
NM belt
JB socks
JL chelsea boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## simonfoy

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^ You're welcome.
> 
> Also, nice wardrobe wednesday.(pocket watch really brought it together well):aportnoy:


 Thanks for that much obliged


----------



## upr_crust

*The weekend special . . .*

I had occasion to get dressed up this weekend, and decided to document the results. The shoes are brand new, and not my usual style selection, but, as they say, it is the exception that proves the rule.

The eyelet collar shirt is not one of the new ones - both of those will be featured next week.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Trying out my new Bookster vest. I think my PS is afraid of the camera and is trying to hide! Wondering if the vest and tie match a little too closely...


----------



## jamz

Slippers, pj pants, a beer oriented T-shirt, and a Cricketeer hacking jacket.


----------



## blaze79

themanfromlisbon said:


> Looking very good, Blaze. You always wear nice shoes.
> And the watch is really a beauty.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic

Unfortunately my shoe collection is very limited 
I really like your new C&J

I actually been looking at that watch, since last year, then I finally decided to pull the trigger and then it was discontinued  
luckily I found someone who had a used one that looked like a new


----------



## Wildblue

Went out last night. Still on my business trip with a limited wardrobe, but tried different options to see if I can do better this time.

Same grey herringbone jacket
This time blue bespoke dress shirt
Navy polka-dot Brooks Brothers PS (works with the open collar, but if I were home I probably would have picked a rich burgundy print PS to go with the tie)
New Brooks Brothers striped tie
Medium-grey Selentino Sterling fedora
Tan bespoke slacks
Black leather belt
Breitling Airwolf watch

Tried it with and without the tie, with and without the hat. Ended up going out with an open collar, no hat. (never would have known that just an hour before the pic, I was in full combat gear, pushing cars out of the way with my own vehicle, getting shot at with paintballs, would you?)


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Wildblue

I like it, Alan!


----------



## simonfoy

Love it Alan, lovethe shirt cufflinks hat the lot, very tidy indeed. wow


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three piece suit
Hermes pocket-square
Armani shirt
Buffalo Nickel cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
Kiton bluchers
Kiton cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Caesars0331

Alan, great attire!!!

Do you snap the brim up when you take it off? I assume you do when you put it back on the rack/box, right? Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. I'll usually leave it snapped if I'm hanging it on a hook, but unsnap it when I store it in the box. It's _very_ soft felt.


----------



## thunderw21

First:









Then:


----------



## ErikinWest

upr_crust said:


>


Dear sir, where did you get your shirt? I've been looking for shirts than have pin holes, and so far I only own two that I've found from Brooks Brothers. I've noticed you wear a lot of pin holed shirts and I'm quite impressed. Do you get them from various sources?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## upr_crust

*Funny that you should mention it, Erik, considering today's shirt . . .*

The shirt of which you posted a photo was bought off the rack at Brooks, and today's shirt, also an eyelet collar, also came from Brooks, albeit from their made-to-measure department. Whatever eyelet shirts that I have, they've all come from Brooks Bros., as have many of my tab-collared shirts, normally MTM.

Today's attire is showing off several "new toys" - the shirt, the tie (bought on the Friends and Family discount, which ends today), and the shoes (as seen Saturday).

It is also currently 42F/6C here in NYC, hence the topcoat, scarf, and hat - most likely the last showing of the homburg this season.


----------



## LilacCords

Hi Gents,

Upr - Quite funny - I was about to post a comment regarding your latest shoes along the lines of....I'm not sure they're quite correct for a man of your style - Then I remembered what I had on my feet today


----------



## ZachGranstrom

LilacCords said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Upr - Quite funny - I was about to post a comment regarding your latest shoes along the lines of....I'm not sure they're quite correct for a man of your style - Then I remembered what I had on my feet today


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


> The shirt of which you posted a photo was bought off the rack at Brooks, and today's shirt, also an eyelet collar, also came from Brooks, albeit from their made-to-measure department. Whatever eyelet shirts that I have, they've all come from Brooks Bros., as have many of my tab-collared shirts, normally MTM.
> 
> Today's attire is showing off several "new toys" - the shirt, the tie (bought on the Friends and Family discount, which ends today), and the shoes (as seen Saturday).
> 
> It is also currently 42F/6C here in NYC, hence the topcoat, scarf, and hat - most likely the last showing of the homburg this season.


I have the most perfect braces to complement your outfit.


----------



## dchandler2

My outfit for church and Mothers Day Brunch.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Lilac, for your candor, and your self-deprecating sense of humour. I must say that, as much as I am dubious about the suitability of my footwear today, I would much rather wear my shoes today than yours - black is still easier to wear than powder blue with darker trim. However, I do give you full marks for bravery in donning your footwear today - I have not the brass to carry them off.

Ah, well, the world would be a much duller place without questionable lapses - no - I mean brave variations in taste .



LilacCords said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Upr - Quite funny - I was about to post a comment regarding your latest shoes along the lines of....I'm not sure they're quite correct for a man of your style - Then I remembered what I had on my feet today


----------



## YoungClayB

dchandler2 said:


> My outfit for church and Mothers Day Brunch.


Very nice...great colors for your skin...You should try putting a dimple in your tie

P.S. is it really necessay that people include all the images when responding...the duplication of images make the thread very hard to browse...especially from mobile devices.


----------



## upr_crust

*There is only one problem with that generous offer . . . .*

. . . today's suit has no brace buttons!



mogultv said:


> I have the most perfect braces to complement your outfit.


----------



## ChaoticBliss

First post here so go easy on me


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
WSBJ cords
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## blaze79

ChaoticBliss said:


> First post here so go easy on me


Welcome onboard 

When you write "go easy on me " I suspect you want some feedback. If not, please disregard everything below :-D
First of all, is that a suit? the colors seem to differ between the pants and jacket. If it is, I really think you should go with a tie, suit without a tie looks somewhat sloppy IMO. 
The suit seems to fit very nicely though, and the color combo is classic 
Those bikecycle-toe shoes ain't gotta get a lot of love on this forum! Sorry man, but they ain't gonna do any favours for your look, as they simply look bad 

I don't want to discourage you and really hope you will post some more


----------



## ChaoticBliss

blaze79 said:


> Welcome onboard
> 
> When you write "go easy on me " I suspect you want some feedback. If not, please disregard everything below :-D
> First of all, is that a suit? the colors seem to differ between the pants and jacket. If it is, I really think you should go with a tie, suit without a tie looks somewhat sloppy IMO.
> The suit seems to fit very nicely though, and the color combo is classic
> Those bikecycle-toe shoes ain't gotta get a lot of love on this forum! Sorry man, but they ain't gonna do any favours for your look, as they simply look bad
> 
> I don't want to discourage you and really hope you will post some more


Thanks for the feedback. Don't worry about the shoes, I am here to gain knowledge so every opinion counts.

It's actually not a suit, the pants are a darker brown but I guess my cell phone camera didn't really pick up on that.


----------



## Casual_yet_trying




----------



## simonfoy

ChaoticBliss said:


> First post here so go easy on me


 I like the outfit and the shoes. I have a similar pair by Anatomic and they are just about the most comfortable I have. Well done, nice first post. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Horticulturalist

themanfromlisbon said:


> Horti, you were missed.
> Very nice ensemble, but I really dig the cufflinks and the shoes (my weakness ;( )
> Oh! and the pocket square is very nice.
> 
> Hope you stay...


Thank you for the kind words, Vic. The pocket square was bought during my extended stay in Japan, courtesy of the volcanic ash cloud. Your new C&Js are beautiful, lovely colour and shape. Very nice outfit too, lovely shirt and tie particularly.

There have been some great looks lately, too many to mention! Holdfast and Upr, immaculately elegant as ever. I especially like the tab collar and eyelet shirts you have been wearing lately, Upr. As you say, very Gordon Gekko-esque, but also very cool.

Cary Grant, I really liked the ps and shoes in the first set of pictures, and the "casual" look with the flannel jacket works really well.

Blaze, good look. Where did you get the trousers, and the red ones? They are nice and slim without being tight. I always find that chinos etc. are too baggy.

Jayteecee, the pink of the shirt and ps really go well with the jacket. Excellent!

Seadaps, nice waistcoat! I have a similar, lapelled waistcoat made by Bookster, but in covert cloth. You can see it on page 666.

Lilac, top half excellent, and... Well, they always say you should match your belt to your shoes, and you certainly did! I don't think I could pull it off, but thank goodness for sartorial adventurers such as you! :aportnoy:

Dchandler, very nice, especially like the jacket and shoes.

ChaoticBliss, welcome! Looks like a nice jacket, and the watch is very cool. As one of the senior members on the forum might say, consider a pocket square.

Oh, and here is what I was wearing on Saturday, whilst trying to entertain/corral 22 four to five year olds at my son's birthday party. I know what they say about black suits, but...


----------



## simonfoy

Nice outfit, Charles Tyrwhitt perhaps or Dacs?


----------



## ZachGranstrom

OMG! It's Chad vader.


----------



## blaze79

Horticulturalist said:


> Blaze, good look. Where did you get the trousers, and the red ones? They are nice and slim without being tight. I always find that chinos etc. are too baggy.


Thanks. The trousers are Philosophy Blues Original - Alberto model.


----------



## upr_crust

*Horti, you do so well with basic black and light sabers, but . . .*

. . . would Darth Vader really drink decaf?

Horticulture, thanks for the compliments on the new shirts. Today's is also from the latest batch of eyelet-collar shirts (one more tab collared shirt is allegedly on its way) - hope that you like.


----------



## dks202

*New Shoes!*

Allen Edmonds Cambridge Burgandy Shell Cordovans... Not in any USA stores, only sold on the AE website (or special order from Nordstrom)..


----------



## LilacCords

Chaotic Bliss - Welcome - Great fit on the suit - shoes do detract however - some tan or brown shoes would have really helped to compliment the colour of the suit.

Horti - LOVE the outfit.

Upr - Wonderful blue and green combination - very classy.

On to my efforts;


----------



## lsgibb

Hey Chaoticbliss, I think you look great. And since it is not a suit I think the shoes look just fine with the more casual look you were going for. 
Heck I like your shoes better than some of the funky monkstraps and weird moccasins that pop up on here from time to time. Oh ya and nice watch.


----------



## ChaoticBliss

Sorry about the bathroom pics.

I call this outfit, Shades of Grey


----------



## YoungClayB

after a long day:


----------



## LilacCords

ChaoticBliss said:


> Sorry about the bathroom pics.
> 
> I call this outfit, Shades of Grey
> 
> *ChaoticBliss - Again the Jacket seems to fit you well - 2 things to consider; I appreciate what you're trying to do re. colour but a white shirt would lift the entire outfit. Secondly if you're keen on wearing the waistcoat I'd leave the belt off. Cheers, LilacCords.*


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Thanks Vic
> 
> Unfortunately my shoe collection is very limited
> I really like your new C&J
> 
> I actually been looking at that watch, since last year, then I finally decided to pull the trigger and then it was discontinued
> luckily I found someone who had a used one that looked like a new


Thanks Blaze.
Well. the shoe collection will increase with the age, I'm affraid 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

AlanC said:


>


Very nice, Alan.
And you cannot complain about your shoe collection 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Holdfast

ChaoticBliss said:


> I call this outfit, Shades of Grey


I like this.

New shirt today. First of my latest order from Sartorial Executive & straight out of the box; haven't washed it yet so a smidgen loose in a few places. The first wash always fixes that. Couldn't resist mixing a bit of blue & yellow today...


----------



## Horticulturalist

Blaze, thanks for the trouser info, I'll have to check them out.

Simon, no, not CT or Daks (how very dare you?), but bespoke and made from the finest Corellian synthi-silk.

Upr, I can assure you that Darth is a PG Tips man, milk, one sugar.

Some good looks, gentlemen, I especially like your loafers, Lilac.

ChaoticBliss, shades of grey looks good, but maybe, as previously mentioned, the belt buckle is a bit too visible.

Well, this is what Darth Vader wore for his night off:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
CH socks
JL slip-ons
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Upr - Quite funny - I was about to post a comment regarding your latest shoes along the lines of....I'm not sure they're quite correct for a man of your style - Then I remembered what I had on my feet today


It's really a risk LC . But who notes crossing Picadilly? 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> My outfit for church and Mothers Day Brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looking very good indeed dchandler. Superb colour game.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ChaoticBliss said:


> First post here so go easy on me


Very well done, but I'd rather choose another pair of shoes too .

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Vic. The pocket square was bought during my extended stay in Japan, courtesy of the volcanic ash cloud. Your new C&Js are beautiful, lovely colour and shape. Very nice outfit too, lovely shirt and tie particularly.
> 
> There have been some great looks lately, too many to mention! Holdfast and Upr, immaculately elegant as ever. I especially like the tab collar and eyelet shirts you have been wearing lately, Upr. As you say, very Gordon Gekko-esque, but also very cool.
> 
> Cary Grant, I really liked the ps and shoes in the first set of pictures, and the "casual" look with the flannel jacket works really well.
> 
> Blaze, good look. Where did you get the trousers, and the red ones? They are nice and slim without being tight. I always find that chinos etc. are too baggy.
> 
> Jayteecee, the pink of the shirt and ps really go well with the jacket. Excellent!
> 
> Seadaps, nice waistcoat! I have a similar, lapelled waistcoat made by Bookster, but in covert cloth. You can see it on page 666.
> 
> Lilac, top half excellent, and... Well, they always say you should match your belt to your shoes, and you certainly did! I don't think I could pull it off, but thank goodness for sartorial adventurers such as you! :aportnoy:
> 
> Dchandler, very nice, especially like the jacket and shoes.
> 
> ChaoticBliss, welcome! Looks like a nice jacket, and the watch is very cool. As one of the senior members on the forum might say, consider a pocket square.
> 
> Oh, and here is what I was wearing on Saturday, whilst trying to entertain/corral 22 four to five year olds at my son's birthday party. I know what they say about black suits, but...


Thanks Horti.
And you are looking good, though I prefer you a little bit less formal 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . would Darth Vader really drink decaf?
> 
> Horticulture, thanks for the compliments on the new shirts. Today's is also from the latest batch of eyelet-collar shirts (one more tab collared shirt is allegedly on its way) - hope that you like.


Your last shirts look fantastic, UC (well, you know that kind of shirts are a weakness of mine)
Oh! and I agree with Lilac about the shoes 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

LilacCords said:


> Chaotic Bliss - Welcome - Great fit on the suit - shoes do detract however - some tan or brown shoes would have really helped to compliment the colour of the suit.
> 
> Horti - LOVE the outfit.
> 
> Upr - Wonderful blue and green combination - very classy.
> 
> On to my efforts;


Well, that's more like you, no doubt . Nice choice, LC

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

ChaoticBliss said:


> Sorry about the bathroom pics.
> 
> I call this outfit, Shades of Grey


I like it CBliss, but I wouldn't wear a waiscoat without a tie and would choose another kind of belt.
The second picture is really better.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> I like this.
> 
> New shirt today. First of my latest order from Sartorial Executive & straight out of the box; haven't washed it yet so a smidgen loose in a few places. The first wash always fixes that. Couldn't resist mixing a bit of blue & yellow today...


The shirt is pretty, but what I really dig is the blazer, Holdfast. Very nice

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


>


Very, very nice, Horti. Spots of pink everywhere look pretty. The tie/ps combo is fantastic.
I enjoyed it very much

Cheers

Vic


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^
That is a nice suit.:aportnoy:


----------



## LFC24

blaze79 said:


> Finally weekend :icon_smile:


Fantastic shoes - may I inquire as to where you got them?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Why, oh, why . . .*



LilacCords said:


> Horticulturalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . do folks pose without buttoning their coats? It begs the question of whether they fit.
Click to expand...


----------



## LilacCords

Blue Boy.... *Begs the question whether they fit??????* Comments like this one really grate with me. Try typing something constructive or don't bother. As you're arbiter of style and fit around these parts I'll make sure I button my Jacket every time now just to prove to *you* it fits..... It would be great to see someone as insightful as yourself post a picture every so often too... Give us all something to aspire to.


----------



## LilacCords

Rant over.....:icon_smile_wink:

Holdfast - I love the Blazer with the 2 button cuffs - White MOP?

Vic - Cheers for the feedback

Horti - Nice. I like the Jeans and waistcoat thing you're doing

Young ClayB - I think is your sharpest look to date - Great stuff


----------



## Sophia123

Today I'm going to the birthday party of my friend. I'm wearing sky blue T-shirt and black jeans.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Lilac, for the rant, and to prove that I can do it, I buttoned my jacket this morning . . .*

. . . over my ever-widening 54-year-old carcass.

Harumph to all of that.

The tie is new, the shirt is old, the suit is somewhere in between.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . over my ever-widening 54-year-old carcass.
> 
> Harumph to all of that.
> 
> The tie is new, the shirt is old, the suit is somewhere in between.


Really a very pretty tie, but I also dig the rest. And the shirt...of course, you know


----------



## Holdfast

LilacCords said:


> Holdfast - I love the Blazer with the 2 button cuffs - White MOP?





themanfromlisbon said:


> The shirt is pretty, but what I really dig is the blazer, Holdfast. Very nice


Thanks. It's actually part of a suit (as pictured), and came with a choice of buttons - either the white MOP featured, or a dark grey smoky MOP. I chose the white ones, because I do tend to wear the jacket on its own more often (as a summer blazer) than as part of a full suit, so it made sense to go for something contrasting.



YoungClayB said:


> ...


Sharp look.


----------



## YoungClayB

LilacCords said:


> Young ClayB - I think is your sharpest look to date - Great stuff





Holdfast said:


> Sharp look.


Thanks guys.

Today marks the first occasion that I've worn my Chili shoes with this navy suit...I dont think this will be the last.


----------



## gavspen

Blueboy1938 said:


> LilacCords said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . do folks pose without buttoning their coats? It begs the question of whether they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're nit picking, to "beg the question" means to avoid it, not to ask it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question
> 
> The devil is in the details.
> 
> PS I think both gentlemen look lovely.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horticulturalist

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very, very nice, Horti. Spots of pink everywhere look pretty. The tie/ps combo is fantastic.
> I enjoyed it very much
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thank you, senhor! Most kind and much appreciated... especially considering the following remark... :icon_smile_wink:



Blueboy1938 said:


> Why, oh why. . . do folks pose without buttoning their coats? It begs the question of whether they fit.


Dear Mr. Blueboy, I apologise most sincerely for the distress I have caused you by exposing you to the sight of my unbuttoned jacket, I do hope that the experience has not proved too traumatic.

The jackets most certainly do fit, but the pictures reflect the way I wear them: casually and unbuttoned. And often with a waistcoat. I do not wear these clothes to board meetings or funerals or tea with the queen. I just enjoy clothes (as I assume everyone on here does) and have fun wearing different things, and if that sometimes means breaking the "rules", and offending your sartorial sensibilities... well so be it! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Horticulturalist

LilacCords said:


> Horti - Nice. I like the Jeans and waistcoat thing you're doing


Thank you, fellow jacket-buttoning rebel. Yes, I do seem to be going through a jacket, jeans 'n' waistcoat phase at the moment. I believe it is a look I have seen you sport too in the past.

Upr, very nice as always. Great cufflinks! (And well done on buttoning your jacket... :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Horticulturalist

Young ClayB, two very smart looks, especially like the yellow and blue striped tie, v. nice.

Holdfast, great suit, and lovely shirt/tie/ps combination. And you make it look so effortless! (damn you... ;-)



gavspen said:


> And while we're nit picking, to "beg the question" means to avoid it, not to ask it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question
> 
> The devil is in the details.
> 
> PS I think both gentlemen look lovely.


Thank you, and thank you!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Horticulture. The cufflinks came from Burberry, some 15-20 years ago, before they decided to become Prada, Jr.. I've not worn them in a long time, but they seemed to coordinate very well with today's tie.

As for buttoning my jacket - that becomes a challenge on the non-gym-going days these days (.



Horticulturalist said:


> Upr, very nice as always. Great cufflinks! (And well done on buttoning your jacket... :icon_smile_wink


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Ok . . .*



LilacCords said:


> Blue Boy.... *Begs the question whether they fit??????* Comments like this one really grate with me. Try typing something constructive or don't bother. As you're arbiter of style and fit around these parts I'll make sure I button my Jacket every time now just to prove to *you* it fits..... It would be great to see someone as insightful as yourself post a picture every so often too... Give us all something to aspire to.


. . . as far as I could tell by the picture you posted, your coat fits like a sack of potatoes with rumpled arms, one of which appears to be shorter than the other. If you had buttoned your coat (this is the constructive part) it might have looked less so, and naturally some of the rumpled appearance may be artifact of stance, or whatever. My assumption is, however, that those posting on WAYWT are putting their best foot forward. You (this is the Simon Cowell part) didn't.

As for posting here: I have done. You can probably find those and have at me, if you feel the need. I wasn't specifically picking on you. I just needed a few examples, and you happened to be convenient.

On a positive note, I rather liked the color combination - even the electric blue socks that don't relate to anything else. That's probably because I'm partial to blue.



gavspen said:


> Blueboy1938 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while we're nit picking, to "beg the question" means to avoid it, not to ask it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question
> 
> The devil is in the details.
> 
> PS I think both gentlemen look lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the reference, I believe I used it properly. Wearing the coat unbuttoned avoids the question of fit. I'm nitpicking attire, not semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> Horticulturalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, senhor! Most kind and much appreciated... especially considering the following remark... :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Dear Mr. Blueboy, I apologise most sincerely for the distress I have caused you by exposing you to the sight of my unbuttoned jacket, I do hope that the experience has not proved too traumatic.
> 
> The jackets most certainly do fit, but the pictures reflect the way I wear them: casually and unbuttoned. And often with a waistcoat. I do not wear these clothes to board meetings or funerals or tea with the queen. I just enjoy clothes (as I assume everyone on here does) and have fun wearing different things, and if that sometimes means breaking the "rules", and offending your sartorial sensibilities... well so be it! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not at all distressed. I also didn't say that your jacket doesn't look good on you. It does, in fact. Leaving a coat unbuttoned doesn't break any "rules" or offend my "sartorial sensibilities", although there have been quite a number of posts on different threads that support the idea that, when standing, a coat is buttoned and when sitting generally not (except for DB, and all that).
> 
> Leaving a coat unbuttoned looks a bit sloppy to me, and my assumption is that most AAAC folks button theirs most of the time. Posting on this thread without at least one picture of a coat buttoned is akin to posting here with one's hands in one's pockets: It doesn't present the outfit in the best light, and it sometimes creates the impression that the coat, at least, doesn't fit very well, even when it might.
Click to expand...


----------



## simonfoy

This is todays attire. Notice the jacket which has been taken up on the sleeve. I have 6 of them back already and the rest are coming back soon. I have taken a photo of my new shoes also I hope you like them. Also a new blue round collar shirt from Saville Row it is lovely. 

I have tried to upload them to Flickr like I normally do and it keeps saying File Too Big HELP !!


----------



## but_ch

Well, that settles it. 

I'm brand new to this forum, having discovered it last week (ish.) In that short time, I learned quite a bit about men's fashion. For that, I thank you all. I have been trying to muster up the nerve to post a pic of what I wore today, yesterday, the day before, etc. My hesitation lies in the fact that some people's criticism goes far beyond constructive into the realm of condescending. So I won't. I don't need the headache. I'm in the middle of Wisconsin. I already dress better than most of the people I encounter.

But what bothers me is this: is this forum not the (or one of the) best ways to perpetuate the fashion/ lifestyle/ trad/ whatever that you all love? I came here looking to learn to improve myself. I'm sure many others have as well. I think trying to offer advice, rather than daggers, would offer a more welcoming environment to perpetuate this forum. In other words, the old boys club is going to run out of members if they don't let any new ones in. 

Blue Boy, I am not picking on you personally. I looked at the forums today and this one came up. I don't even know you, so please do not take offense. I'm simply trying to tell the people on this forum that the appearance from the outside is intimidating. You mentioned putting your best foot forward. I'm all for that, but my best foot isn't your best foot. I aspire to be as dapper as all of you and am trying to figure out what must be done to get there. 

Again, thank you all. You scare the hell out of me.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

But_ch

You shouldn't be scared at all. And it's not true that the old boys try to intimidate newcomers. I myself felt very welcome when I began to post here.
But of course, there are always episodes less elegant, but it happens everywhere, and here that's not a standard.
As far as I'm concerned, the name of the forum is "What Are you wearing today". Not "How you should dress like I think it's smart". So, when I post here, I'm only showing "what I'm wearing today". Nothing else. I'm old enough to know what to wear, and more important, what I like to wear and how to wear it.
Of course that I most appreciate comments coming from people that I see here everyday (or frequently) and show me different dressing styles but always smart. Also when they notice that something is not right in my outfit (and I always take their words seriously, be sure). And I like newcomers, that I think most of the time come searching for advices in order to improve themselves, and that's really something, proving the forum is the place to go for it.

All the rest means nothing at all, and do not represent what the forum is about.

So, I hope you decide otherwise. Remember the words of Churchill "And never surrender"

Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*In the spirit of "never surrender", I continue to post - thank you, Lisbon, for the exquisitely sound advice . . .*

To continue with this week's theme of tab-collared or eyelet collared shirts, today's offering - an old shirt from Lands' End, combined with a tie from the Met Museum, and a Hickey-Freeman suit snatched from Syms at deep discount.

On a less discounted note, my MTM suit from Brooks arrived at my local branch. I had it fitted, and it is supposed to be ready for me on the 26th of May. Photos will be taken directly after receipt.

Enough style to face a warmer, rainy day in NYC, no?


----------



## blaze79

LFC24 said:


> Fantastic shoes - may I inquire as to where you got them?


Thanks 
Those are Santoni - Darren model, bought on ebay


----------



## YoungClayB

but_ch said:


> Well, that settles it.
> 
> I'm brand new to this forum, having discovered it last week (ish.) In that short time, I learned quite a bit about men's fashion. For that, I thank you all. I have been trying to muster up the nerve to post a pic of what I wore today, yesterday, the day before, etc. My hesitation lies in the fact that some people's criticism goes far beyond constructive into the realm of condescending. So I won't. I don't need the headache. I'm in the middle of Wisconsin. I already dress better than most of the people I encounter.
> 
> But what bothers me is this: is this forum not the (or one of the) best ways to perpetuate the fashion/ lifestyle/ trad/ whatever that you all love? I came here looking to learn to improve myself. I'm sure many others have as well. I think trying to offer advice, rather than daggers, would offer a more welcoming environment to perpetuate this forum. In other words, the old boys club is going to run out of members if they don't let any new ones in.
> 
> Blue Boy, I am not picking on you personally. I looked at the forums today and this one came up. I don't even know you, so please do not take offense. I'm simply trying to tell the people on this forum that the appearance from the outside is intimidating. You mentioned putting your best foot forward. I'm all for that, but my best foot isn't your best foot. I aspire to be as dapper as all of you and am trying to figure out what must be done to get there.
> 
> Again, thank you all. You scare the hell out of me.


Hi BCH...I hate that you got a bad taste in your mouth this this thread. I joined this forum is December of 2009 because I was having trouble finding a pair of shoes that fit my narrow feet. I browsed the WAYWT thread occationally and decided that it would be fun to participate. Since I started posting, I have gotten some really good advice and constructive criticism....heck I even started wearing a pocket linen at the urging of various responders. Sure, you are going to have your critics, but you'll also have compliments...and the eventual winning of the compliments of some of the more critical members (for me anyways) feels like a great personal accomplishment. I, for one, hope to see you posting soon.


----------



## AlmostSmart

YoungClayB said:


> Hi BCH...I hate that you got a bad taste in your mouth this this thread. I joined this forum is December of 2009 because I was having trouble finding a pair of shoes that fit my narrow feet. I browsed the WAYWT thread occationally and decided that it would be fun to participate. Since I started posting, I have gotten some really good advice and constructive criticism....heck I even started wearing a pocket linen at the urging of various responders. Sure, you are going to have your critics, but you'll also have compliments...and the eventual winning of the compliments of some of the more critical members (for me anyways) feels like a great personal accomplishment. I, for one, hope to see you posting soon.


+1000


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Nice and classic, H. 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Cary Grant

Happy Friday...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> after a long day:


There's that tie I thought would never go with anything.

Good to see it again.

You make it look contemporary!!


----------



## wingman

simonfoy said:


> I have taken a photo of my new shoes also. I hope you like them.


Absolutely diggin' the new shoes, Mr. Foy. 
Are those, in fact, boots? The last two pix seem to suggest monkstrap chukkas. Very nice at any rate.


----------



## Holdfast

Cary Grant said:


> Happy Friday...


Liking the green; we seem to be on a similar colour frequency today... 

Off work today, so unremarkable casual:


----------



## gavspen

but_ch said:


> Well, that settles it.
> 
> I'm brand new to this forum, having discovered it last week (ish.) In that short time, I learned quite a bit about men's fashion. For that, I thank you all. I have been trying to muster up the nerve to post a pic of what I wore today, yesterday, the day before, etc. My hesitation lies in the fact that some people's criticism goes far beyond constructive into the realm of condescending. So I won't. I don't need the headache. I'm in the middle of Wisconsin. I already dress better than most of the people I encounter.
> 
> But what bothers me is this: is this forum not the (or one of the) best ways to perpetuate the fashion/ lifestyle/ trad/ whatever that you all love? I came here looking to learn to improve myself. I'm sure many others have as well. I think trying to offer advice, rather than daggers, would offer a more welcoming environment to perpetuate this forum. In other words, the old boys club is going to run out of members if they don't let any new ones in.
> 
> Blue Boy, I am not picking on you personally. I looked at the forums today and this one came up. I don't even know you, so please do not take offense. I'm simply trying to tell the people on this forum that the appearance from the outside is intimidating. You mentioned putting your best foot forward. I'm all for that, but my best foot isn't your best foot. I aspire to be as dapper as all of you and am trying to figure out what must be done to get there.
> 
> Again, thank you all. You scare the hell out of me.


Dear but_ch:

As a perennial lurker who has neither the digital camera nor the wardrobe to make meaningful posts here, but who nonetheless enjoys very much browsing these pages from time to time, let me just add my encouragement to that of others, that you should not be scared away.

Whether or not Blueboy knows what "begs the question" really means, rest assured that his churlish original post and ill-tempered followup are most certainly not the norm around here, where, as a rule, civil discourse and tactful discussion abound.

There will always be a few who, cloaked in the anonymity of the internet, feel strangely emboldened to let fly with unkindnesses I feel sure they would not utter in person, but thankfully, around here they are rare.

Fear not; bad manners will never be in style.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> Happy Friday...


The great green. Lovely choice, CG. Nice shoes

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Remarkable, in my opinion: simple and nice.

Cheers and a nice weekend

Chhers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Let's try it in other way*

Don't know if it works with the pictures...

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Cary Grant

Cheers again, HF. 

Muito obrigado, Vic!


----------



## Horticulturalist

but_ch said:


> Well, that settles it.


Don't be put off by one poster's opinion. I had been lurking on here for years before finally taking the plunge, and had even been taking photos, just in case I ever plucked up the courage to post, and one day I finally did. As a rule this is generally a very friendly and polite forum, and I have had some very kind and encouraging comments from people on here. I look forward to seeing what Wisconsin has to offer!

I think a good lesson to be learnt from this "incident", is that starting a post, or for that matter a real life converstion, with "why, oh, why..." is not conducive to starting a reasoned debate on the fit of gentlemen's garments...

Anyhoo... Back to the clothes!

Simon, sleeve length is much better. If I have one suggestion, it is to try a more relaxed pose, you look as if the Sergeant Major has walked in and you're standing to attention! Nice shoes too, are the second pair boots?

Upr, great as always. Those shirts keep on rolling out of the closet, excellent!

Cary Grant, love the waistcoat! I'm not a bowtie wearer, but it suits you.

Holdfast, solid, understated, casual look... yet still v. smart. In some ways it is often harder to dress well casually, than it is to dress well more formally. With the suit/shirt/tie one has a solid "framework" with which to work, but when it comes to casual, there can be a bewildering array of items to choose from, hence the trouble a lot of people have with dress-down Fridays etc.

Vic, very smart, lovely jacket. Personally I might have worn a more colourful tie, perhaps a yellow paisley, or a knitted burgundy, and maybe a brighter ps, but the look still works very well with the earth tones. Perhaps the colours will come back when the sun does!

Michael

Michael


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Please, forgive me for repeating, but I was not pleased the way my pictures were published. Now I found a way that seems to work like before.

A note to the pictures: It's really amazing that in May, one's don't know what will be allowed to wear the next day. And here in Portugal it's pathetic.
Look what they've done to my weather, ma!

Cheers

Vic


----------



## Horticulturalist

Ah, that's better! The jacket looks even better in these pics, and the shoes are lovely. Suede?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Taverniti jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> Ah, that's better! The jacket looks even better in these pics, and the shoes are lovely. Suede?


Thanks Michael. I really like the tie. Autumn colours, ok, but what are we having here? Spring? No: AUTUMN!! 
And yes, suede for the shoes. The picture is not that good, but I will try to put a better one next time I wear them.
By the way, I was really amazed by your answer to but_ch. You don't look to be an undecided or insecure guy at all! 
All let me say that the forum just won when you joined us. Above all, the forum wins everytime a new guy shows himself.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## simonfoy

wingman said:


> Absolutely diggin' the new shoes, Mr. Foy.
> Are those, in fact, boots? The last two pix seem to suggest monkstrap chukkas. Very nice at any rate.


Thanks, No they are just shoes. Wil post a pic of them off soon. Thanks again


----------



## simonfoy

Horticulturalist said:


> Simon, sleeve length is much better. If I have one suggestion, it is to try a more relaxed pose, you look as if the Sergeant Major has walked in and you're standing to attention! Nice shoes too, are the second pair boots?
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael

I will give it a go. I was just trying to show the jacket sleeve length on these ones. Ahhhh I hate being in front of a camera. Will do my best next time. Thanks


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Coat: Hickey Freeman
Shirt: T.M. Lewin (ecru though it appears white in the pic)
Pants: BB Flannel
Shoes: Peal and Co
Belt: AE
Tie: Paul Stuart Navy Gaberdine


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Michael, a.k.a. Horticulture - I must confess to being something of a shirtaholic - one hopes that you (and others) will be entertained by the upcoming selections.

You also hit upon a nerve, by noting, quite astutely, that it is more difficult to dress well casually than with "the full Monty" - fewer pieces of clothing to distract the viewer than with full dress mode. I can't do what holdfast and Lisbon do - make casual look elegant and fun - I'm too hefty and stiff to make that work well, so I stick to what I know - suits and ties. Arghhhhhh.



Horticulturalist said:


> Upr, great as always. Those shirts keep on rolling out of the closet, excellent!
> 
> In some ways it is often harder to dress well casually, than it is to dress well more formally. With the suit/shirt/tie one has a solid "framework" with which to work, but when it comes to casual, there can be a bewildering array of items to choose from, hence the trouble a lot of people have with dress-down Fridays etc.
> 
> Michael


----------



## David_E

themanfromlisbon said:


> I like it CBliss, but I wouldn't wear a waiscoat without a tie and would choose another kind of belt.
> The second picture is really better.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


IMHO of course, I must respectfully disagree.

For a young man, dressed casually for drinks or going out in the evening, it looks Perfect without the tie. Tie + waist coat would look way to busy for that smooth monochromatic look. The belt buckle is great two - just a hint of flash to wake the whole thing up.

Very Nice!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Clearly . . .*

. . . it is time for me to apologize to anyone still reading my posts. Past time, really.

My hyperbolic lament about open coats was seen as offensive. Therefore it was offensive. I didn't mean it to be, but it obviously was. I will try to be more temperate in future.

I am especially sorry to have made Horticulturalist and LilacCords think my initial post was meant to be critical of their attire. It was meant only to urge - clumsily - that a coat looks at its best when buttoned.

As a "public service", I'm making it easy for anyone who does not want to see whether I manage to live up to my intention by posting the link for "Ignore":

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## LilacCords

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it is time for me to apologize to anyone still reading my posts. Past time, really.
> 
> My hyperbolic lament about open coats was seen as offensive. Therefore it was offensive. I didn't mean it to be, but it obviously was. I will try to be more temperate in future.
> 
> I am especially sorry to have made Horticulturalist and LilacCords think my initial post was meant to be critical of their attire. It was meant only to urge - clumsily - that a coat looks at its best when buttoned.
> 
> As a "public service", I'm making it easy for anyone who does not want to see whether I manage to live up to my intention by posting the link for "Ignore":
> 
> *No problem Blueboy apologies gratefully accepted - At least we can agree that we both care about our clothes. Now about that sack of potatoes comment.... *


----------



## LilacCords

Cary Grant said:


> Happy Friday...


Great Pictures Cary - I love the photographic style you bring to these pages.


----------



## R0ME0

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. It's actually part of a suit (as pictured), and came with a choice of buttons - either the white MOP featured, or a dark grey smoky MOP. I chose the white ones, because I do tend to wear the jacket on its own more often (as a summer blazer) than as part of a full suit, so it made sense to go for something contrasting.
> 
> Sharp look.


Holdfast, you're always looking sharp. I think that you must be one of the best well-dressed forum members on this site.


----------



## Cary Grant

LilacCords said:


> Great Pictures Cary - I love the photographic style you bring to these pages.


Thanks you LC - Just iPhone pics lately... getting lucky with the light.


----------



## Holdfast

R0ME0 said:


> Holdfast, you're always looking sharp. I think that you must be one of the best well-dressed forum members on this site.


Thanks. In truth though, I only dress nicely within certain very narrow parameters - a gaudy, and slightly retro, flashiness that suits my personality. It pleases me. I can do this partly because a certain eccentricity is expected/tolerated in my profession, but more importantly because I've never felt an attraction to the "tasteful understated elegance" that is appreciated by many. I find most things in the world amusingly daft, and dress accordingly. However I would strongly caution against others thinking I am well-dressed, because for most it would be unhelpful for them to ape my choices. I am pretty lucky in not particularly needing to worry about the disapproval of others, at least for now. Those that see the humour in my choices will get it and also grin, and those that don't, will not, and that doesn't really affect me. I would dress quite differently if I had different goals in life, however, so again, I'd advise caution against using how I dress as a benchmark of wise choices!

Talking of which...


----------



## ykurtz

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. In truth though, I only dress nicely within certain very narrow parameters - a gaudy, and slightly retro, flashiness that suits my personality. It pleases me. I can do this partly because a certain eccentricity is expected/tolerated in my profession, but more importantly because I've never felt an attraction to the "tasteful understated elegance" that is appreciated by many. I find most things in the world amusingly daft, and dress accordingly. However I would strongly caution against others thinking I am well-dressed, because for most it would be unhelpful for them to ape my choices. I am pretty lucky in not particularly needing to worry about the disapproval of others, at least for now. Those that see the humour in my choices will get it and also grin, and those that don't, will not, and that doesn't really affect me. I would dress quite differently if I had different goals in life, however, so again, I'd advise caution against using how I dress as a benchmark of wise choices!
> 
> Talking of which...


Those are some wide a** lapels. Looks good though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLPL shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Alexander Chile

Holdfast, you are a master hahaha xd

I'm new here. please be gentle xD


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^
Nice casual look.


----------



## Srynerson

Alexander Chile said:


> Holdfast, you are a master hahaha xd
> 
> I'm new here. please be gentle xD


Welcome to the forum, Alexander Chile. From what I can see in this picture, your outfit looks good. My only critique is that it looks like your pant legs have too much of a break, especially for walking around outdoors.


----------



## mat135

WOW! I like the jacket.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Nice jacket!



Blueboy1938 said:


> I am especially sorry to have made Horticulturalist and LilacCords think my initial post was meant to be critical of their attire. It was meant only to urge - clumsily - that a coat looks at its best when buttoned.


Apology accepted, old chap.

Michael


----------



## Horticulturalist

Alexander Chile said:


> Holdfast, you are a master hahaha xd
> 
> I'm new here. please be gentle xD


Welcome, Alexander! Nice tree :icon_smile_wink: Very good autumn look, as we here in the northern hemisphere head towards summer. The gloves look good with the jacket. I agree that the trousers look a bit long, but you're young, you can get away with that!

Michael


----------



## Horticulturalist

themanfromlisbon said:


> Thanks Michael. I really like the tie. Autumn colours, ok, but what are we having here? Spring? No: AUTUMN!!
> And yes, suede for the shoes. The picture is not that good, but I will try to put a better one next time I wear them.
> By the way, I was really amazed by your answer to but_ch. You don't look to be an undecided or insecure guy at all!
> All let me say that the forum just won when you joined us. Above all, the forum wins everytime a new guy shows himself.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Well, I must admit to a slight sense of trepidation when I first posted pictures on the internet for all to see, but I needn't have worried. Although it would appear from my Photobucket account that some pics have turned up on StyleForum. How did that happen?!? Anyone know where? Thanks for the kind words, Vic. Hope the sun has returned to Portugal!

Michael


----------



## mat135

Cary Grant said:


> Happy Friday...


I love the green! Nice shoes too.


----------



## mat135

AlanC said:


>


Elegant, as always!

Who is the maker of the hat?


----------



## gavspen

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . it is time for me to apologize to anyone still reading my posts. Past time, really.
> 
> My hyperbolic lament about open coats was seen as offensive. Therefore it was offensive. I didn't mean it to be, but it obviously was. I will try to be more temperate in future.
> 
> I am especially sorry to have made Horticulturalist and LilacCords think my initial post was meant to be critical of their attire. It was meant only to urge - clumsily - that a coat looks at its best when buttoned.
> 
> As a "public service", I'm making it easy for anyone who does not want to see whether I manage to live up to my intention by posting the link for "Ignore":
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/profile.php?do=ignorelist


Blueboy, that's a very lovely gesture, and naturally, all welcome you back. Oh well, back to lurking for me then........

Keep it up, gentlemen.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
CK tie
Tiffany belt
Zegna socks
Brioni balmorals
DV cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Charp chapeau!*

That has to be a Borsalino. I can just make out a bit of sheen on the vertical ribbon around the hatband bow that is probably the gold brand imprint. The buttoned tether looks like mine, so that's what alerted me. Very nice complement to a suave outfit.


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## Blueboy1938

*That is . . .*



dchandler2 said:


>


. . . extremely interesting! No bottom third tier of buttons. I'm really digging that:cool2:


----------



## mat135

Blueboy1938 said:


> That has to be a Borsalino. I can just make out a bit of sheen on the vertical ribbon around the hatband bow that is probably the gold brand imprint. The buttoned tether looks like mine, so that's what alerted me. Very nice complement to a suave outfit.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Blueboy1938

Please, mat135, do not run off accepting my "educated guess" as definitive. Only word from "on high" - that is AlanC himself - should be relied upon in this case.


----------



## mat135

Blueboy1938 said:


> Please, mat135, do not run off accepting my "educated guess" as definitive. Only word from "on high" - that is AlanC himself - should be relied upon in this case.


Sure. But I really appreciate your insight. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge with me.


----------



## Wildblue

Wore to church today, with some facial scruff while enjoying a rare couple of days off. (business trip over!) Couldn't find a pocket square that I felt went with the tie, so I decided to semi-violate a rule and wear one that more offset the shirt instead.

- Navy blue single-breasted JAB suit
- New bespoke pink pinstripe dress shirt
- Paisley printed tie
- Pale pink pocket square
- Black shoes/belt
- Medium grey Selentino Sterling classic fedora
- Two-tone rose gold and steel Breitling Chronomat watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A slow sartorial start to the week, methinks . . .*

Not one of my finest ensembles to be thrown together, but perhaps it allows room for improvement as the week progresses - we shall see . . .


----------



## mat135

Wildblue said:


>


I really like the tie!


----------



## Cary Grant

mat135 said:


> I love the green! Nice shoes too.


Thanks.


----------



## dc19mar

upr_crust said:


>


I like the suit with the broad pinstripes. Very flamboyant and goes well with the dotted tie. Maybe a solid-colored shirt would look even better with it?


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> ..


I like this a lot. The 4x1 arrangement is a nice touch though may not be absolutely right for you (perhaps slightly less angle to the keystone might be better?)

Day off...


----------



## blaze79

Time for linen!! (well perhaps not quite time yet, but I couldn't wait)










P.S. Anybody think the pictures are too big? It seems to go outside the box..


----------



## AlanC

Of all the decks in all the WAYWN threads in all the world, you walked into mine.


----------



## Acct2000

Sharp Outfit, Alan!! Upper, usually I like what you do; today, I would like a solid shirt with that outfit much better.


----------



## riyadh552

blaze79 said:


> Time for linen!! (well perhaps not quite time yet, but I couldn't wait)
> 
> P.S. Anybody think the pictures are too big? It seems to go outside the box..


Nicely done Blaze. Will you share some details about the suit?


----------



## alexaristoi

bad quality I know 









bb shirt
khakis
boatshoes


----------



## YoungClayB

alexaristoi said:


> bad quality I know
> bb shirt
> khakis
> boatshoes


My only criticism would be on the shirt...it seems way too big and the collar looks pretty messy...at a minimum, try using some collar stays to straighten them out.


----------



## alexaristoi

YoungClayB said:


> My only criticism would be on the shirt...it seems way too big and the collar looks pretty messy...at a minimum, try using some collar stays to straighten them out.


you're right. I normally prefer button downs to avoid this.
But I like the fitting ... the shoulders are ok. The problem is I've got a terrible stature (narrow torso and legs, but broad hips).
I started doing more sport (torso) to fix this.


----------



## blaze79

riyadh552 said:


> Nicely done Blaze. Will you share some details about the suit?


Of course. The suit is a 75% cotton 25% linen suit from a Danish brand called "Sand", aprox $400


----------



## Blueboy1938

*On target!*



Wildblue said:


>


What a nice combination and superb fit. Bravo!


----------



## Blueboy1938

blaze79 said:


> P.S. Anybody think the pictures are too big? It seems to go outside the box..


Nah, they're fine, and I especially like the frame effect. Of course, I'm the last person to be trusted with an opinion about something being "outside the box"


----------



## Blueboy1938

You just keep getting better and better, YoungClayB. However, isn't there anyplace else in Charlotte with a mirror


----------



## YoungClayB

Blueboy1938 said:


> You just keep getting better and better, YoungClayB. However, isn't there anyplace else in Charlotte with a mirror


Thank you for the compliments; this thread is a lot of fun to participate in.

I've been told there is also a nice mirror in the women's bathroom as well. LOL


----------



## Blueboy1938

YoungClayB said:


> Thank you for the compliments; this thread is a lot of fun to participate in.
> 
> I've been told there is also a nice mirror in the women's bathroom as well. LOL


Well, at least that one wouldn't have a "special fixture exclusively for men" in the background


----------



## Wildblue

Blueboy1938 said:


> What a nice combination and superb fit. Bravo!


Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## ascotman

*Always, always looking good!*

As usual, my friend, you are looking magnificent!



Wildblue said:


> Wore to church today, with some facial scruff while enjoying a rare couple of days off. (business trip over!) Couldn't find a pocket square that I felt went with the tie, so I decided to semi-violate a rule and wear one that more offset the shirt instead.
> 
> - Navy blue single-breasted JAB suit
> - New bespoke pink pinstripe dress shirt
> - Paisley printed tie
> - Pale pink pocket square
> - Black shoes/belt
> - Medium grey Selentino Sterling classic fedora
> - Two-tone rose gold and steel Breitling Chronomat watch


----------



## anglophile23

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. In truth though, I only dress nicely within certain very narrow parameters - a gaudy, and slightly retro, flashiness that suits my personality. It pleases me. I can do this partly because a certain eccentricity is expected/tolerated in my profession, but more importantly because I've never felt an attraction to the "tasteful understated elegance" that is appreciated by many.
> 
> I hate to tell you this but I think you do dress with "tasteful understated elegance." You also have your own style which is such a part of elegance.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JL penny loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Omega watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


>


Very elegant, dchandler. 
Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Not one of my finest ensembles to be thrown together, but perhaps it allows room for improvement as the week progresses - we shall see . . .


Don't be modest, UC. That, is a good looking attire. But I believe you will do better next days . You always do.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


> Time for linen!! (well perhaps not quite time yet, but I couldn't wait)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Anybody think the pictures are too big? It seems to go outside the box..


Yes, it's only natural you couldn't wait. Very fine suit, blaze

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

I like very much the way you played with the colours, YC. Very nice

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Just one picture for today*

Big Sun, but too windy. So I couldn't get decent pictures outside.










Cheers

Vic


----------



## rcavezza

Hey all, I'm new to the forums. I ended up in the fashion industry over the past few weeks and I'm a computer programmer, not a stylist. I have an event with Robert Verdi in a few weeks and I need to start dressing better so I don't make a fool of myself. I think my slacks are too baggy and I'm really not familiar with most of the brands I see on the forum. Please critique me because I need a quick learning curve.

All the best,

Bob Cavezza


----------



## Blueboy1938

Since I'm likely to be the first to have the opportunity, at least on the WAYWT thread, welcome, rcavezza. It might help if you could find a more neutral background, as it's a bit difficult with this one to get a clear idea of how your attire looks.

Couple of things about that attire, as far as it can be seen: Agreed that you could do with a bit slimmer trouser silhouette; the visible sleeve looks rather too long and should probably be shortened to the point where the hand widens from the wrist; impossible to tell how the coat fits, since it's unbuttoned, but since the tie is visible one can say it's tied to the right length; while I don't have quite the heartburn about black suits that some others might, you'll probably want to explore other hues - charcoal, for instance, or dark blue. Mr. Verdi appears to like pattern running through his fabrics, high contrast primary or offbeat hues, and a very slim shape. Given your body type, you might not want to go too extremely slim, but you can still get that effect with some waist suppression and narrower trouser leg and sleeves. Be observant and look around you, now that you are in the fashion milieu, and note what looks good, especially on those that approach your physique and coloration. Good luck with your career and with your attire adventures.


----------



## blaze79

themanfromlisbon said:


> Yes, it's only natural you couldn't wait. Very fine suit, blaze
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic.

I like your color combo (blue, purple, grey, brown) and have used it many times myself


----------



## Wildblue

ascotman said:


> As usual, my friend, you are looking magnificent!


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## deandbn

blaze79 said:


> Time for linen!! (well perhaps not quite time yet, but I couldn't wait)


Good looking outfit Mister.. Very Dapper!


----------



## upr_crust

*Somewhat less bleary-eyed, and perhaps with a better sense of colour and pattern matching today . . .*

Enough attire for a cool and rainy Tuesday in NYC, perhaps . . .


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice today, Upr. You are back to your usual dapper self!


----------



## blaze79

deandbn said:


> Good looking outfit Mister.. Very Dapper!


Thank you


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Enough attire for a cool and rainy Tuesday in NYC, perhaps . . .


Nice choice of those cufflinks with that square & tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Holdfast. The cufflinks were an impulse buy, from a crafts fair outside of the Cemeterio de la Recoletas in Buenos Aires - sterling silver set with rhodochrosite, which is, I found out after the fact, the national gem stone of Argentina.



Holdfast said:


> Nice choice of those cufflinks with that square & tie.
> QUOTE]


----------



## riyadh552

themanfromlisbon said:


> Big Sun, but too windy. So I couldn't get decent pictures outside.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Very nicely put together Vic. How are the Monktons breaking in?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Enough attire for a cool and rainy Tuesday in NYC, perhaps . . .


Very nice UC. 
Once more you proved you are not only elegant in fancy suits. Very nice indeed.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Nice choice of those cufflinks with that square & tie.


Looking smart as usual, H.
Could you tell me something about the shoes?

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Great day...*

...but couldn't take pictures outside.
Sorry about the pocket, but I only noticed it after uploading the pictures.



















I know that many of you dislike loafers. I love mine, specially in summer days like today










Cheers

Vic


----------



## Jovan

My only criticism is that the shirt appears to match the trousers a little much. I'd go for a white shirt instead, which not only contrasts with but tones down the trousers.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Very Argyling*



themanfromlisbon said:


>


Quite wonderful that you carried the both the trouser and coat colors into the socks. Very sharp, indeed!


----------



## dchandler2

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . extremely interesting! No bottom third tier of buttons. I'm really digging that:cool2:





Holdfast said:


> I like this a lot. The 4x1 arrangement is a nice touch though may not be absolutely right for you (perhaps slightly less angle to the keystone might be better?)





themanfromlisbon said:


> Very elegant, dchandler.
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks gentleman for the compliments.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

riyadh552 said:


> Very nicely put together Vic. How are the Monktons breaking in?


Quite nicely, riyadh, thanks.
And today, the loafers are C&J, don't know if you noticed. But quite a difference between the two pairs!

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Jovan said:


> My only criticism is that the shirt appears to match the trousers a little much. I'd go for a white shirt instead, which not only contrasts with but tones down the trousers.


You may be right, jovan, but I'm not really a fan of white shirts with that kind of trousers. That's why I come with the blue shirt.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Blueboy1938 said:


> Quite wonderful that you carried the both the trouser and coat colors into the socks. Very sharp, indeed!


Thanks Blueboy. I'm quite pleased with your opinion.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna shirt
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## gnatty8

themanfromlisbon said:


>


I like your shoes Vic, well done..


----------



## Cruiser

Dang, for a minute there I thought the forum was being taken over by a couple of security guards. :icon_smile_big:

Actually this just emphasizes how silly that security guard analogy is that gets thrown around so much in this forum anytime someone mentions a navy blazer and gray pants, which just happens to be one of my favorite looks when I'm wearing a coat and tie.

Cruiser


----------



## Wildblue

Community meeting tonight, dressed semi-casual. I still haven't found Levis with a 35" inseam. (34" too short, 36" a bit long)

(by the way, this picture was taken about 10:30 PM after the meeting. About 18 hours of sunlight today in this part of Alaska, we're rapidly approaching the 24 hours of daylight point!)

- Bespoke tan cordorouy sportsjacket w/medium-brown suede elbow patches
- New bespoke seersucker blue and white striped dress shirt
- Blue plaid linen Brooks Brothers pocket square
- Levi 505 jeans
- Bass black monkstrap shoes


----------



## upr_crust

*Something tasteful, though a bit more low-key than I had anticipated . . .*

Today's attire was motivated by whim and caprice - I wanted to wear the shoes, and the cufflinks (which I had thought that I had lost until I found them), and decided to combine them with today's suit, shirt and tie, just to see if all the parts worked together. That final judgment I leave to all of you.


----------



## alexaristoi

the shirt is tattersall


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire was motivated by whim and caprice - I wanted to wear the shoes, and the cufflinks (which I had thought that I had lost until I found them), and decided to combine them with today's suit, shirt and tie, just to see if all the parts worked together. That final judgment I leave to all of you.


As always UC, perfectly executed.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, once again, Upr!!


----------



## Holdfast

Finally warm enough to wear some summery suits!


----------



## YoungClayB

Holdfast said:


> Finally warm enough to wear some summery suits!


That is one great look! Nice!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Barba shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
JV cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new for the suit rotation . . .*

It's been over half a year since I've worn today's suit - figured that it was about time it got worn, as it's a summer-weight suit.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> It's been over half a year since I've worn today's suit - figured that it was about time it got worn, as it's a summer-weight suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> i like your attire. who is the maker of the suit?


----------



## upr_crust

The maker of the suit, oddly enough, is Brooks Brothers. The suit is a Golden Fleece Regent, which I found in the BB in Back Bay Boston a couple of years ago, at a steep discount, hence its purchase. So glad that you approve, Uncle.



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been over half a year since I've worn today's suit - figured that it was about time it got worn, as it's a summer-weight suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> i like your attire. who is the maker of the suit?
Click to expand...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> Dang, for a minute there I thought the forum was being taken over by a couple of security guards. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Actually this just emphasizes how silly that security guard analogy is that gets thrown around so much in this forum anytime someone mentions a navy blazer and gray pants, which just happens to be one of my favorite looks when I'm wearing a coat and tie.
> 
> Cruiser


I nearly fell off my chair thinking that was a picture of you!!

I should have known better!!


----------



## mcarthur

nicely done


----------



## bwep

Kiton odd jacket
Eton 2B barrell cuff
altea paisley tie
Despos bespoke gray trousers
Marcoliani socks
Kleinberg cayman belt
Edward Green double strap monks
Breguet watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> It's been over half a year since I've worn today's suit - figured that it was about time it got worn, as it's a summer-weight suit.


As smart as one can be. Love the shoes, UC (hope you're going to tell me that they are portuguese made!!)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

WouldaShoulda said:


> I nearly fell off my chair thinking that was a picture of you!!
> 
> I should have known better!!


Would it be that bad?

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

No such luck, Lisbon - I believe the salesman at Bergdorf's indicated that they were made in Italy, but I hope that your appreciation of them will not be adversely affected by their country of origin .



themanfromlisbon said:


> As smart as one can be. Love the shoes, UC (hope you're going to tell me that they are portuguese made!!)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wildblue said:


>


This ensemble lacks a cetain refinement. (I like that last grey suit combo you had on FYI)

1. I prefer to keep blues and primary colors away from brown/green/earth tones.

2. The monks verge on Pilgrim-like. Brown leather would work better than black.

3. I wish you'd stop trying to rock those jeans!!


----------



## mysharona




----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
NM polo
Malo cords
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## mysharona

thunderw21 said:


> At the range yesterday.


Is that a silencer on a shotgun, or just a flash suppressor?


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## Jovan

mysharona said:


> Is that a silencer on a shotgun, or just a flash suppressor?


 Probably a muzzle choke/flash hider of some type. Suppressors (the correct term for silencers) are difficult as hell to get a permit for, last I checked, and pretty useless on shotguns.


----------



## mysharona

They aren't cheap (the permits), but anyone who can pass an FBI b.g. check can get one. And since a great many shotgun "slug" rounds are subsonic, I can see how they could be silenced without difficulty. One would probably still hear a sound akin to a brick (or maybe a cinder block) dropping on soft dirt, but it would be much more quiet than the alternative. A flash suppressor would be quite feesible, since it hides muzzle flash but doesn't suppress the sound. Either way, it does make the shotgun look one heck of a lot meaner, doesn't it?


----------



## David_E

Holdfast - Love the suit shoe combination!


----------



## richard d.

What great shoes you have there. I love the combo, the colors are great together! Where can I get shoes like those, really good looking! Richard d.



mysharona said:


>


----------



## themanfromlisbon

jayteecee said:


>


Fine ensemble. Nice tie.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Proper suit, louche shoes - a fitting combo for a Friday . . .*

Without further ado, then . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mysharona said:


> Is that a silencer on a shotgun, or just a flash suppressor?


Back in the day, there used to be muzzle breaks and adjustable chokes on shotguns that looked similar to this. That would have been my first guess.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Without further ado, then . . .


Just by changing your shoes and accessories, you could assume an awesomely Trad look in that suit.

Care to give it a go??


----------



## wingman

Upr: Louche? 
(sorry, don't speak french...
are bicycle toe oxfords not proper or something?)


----------



## upr_crust

Might I posit that, were I to substitute black tassel loafers from BB, and a repp stripe tie, or maybe even a plaid cotton madras tie (and white bucks) that this might make me acceptable to the Trad Forum?



WouldaShoulda said:


> Just by changing your shoes and accessories, you could assume an awesomely Trad look in that suit.
> 
> Care to give it a go??


----------



## upr_crust

Around here, bicycle toe oxfords are not looked upon with great favor, or at least not this pair, for which I was mildly chastised for wearing when I featured them, the first time that I posted pix of them.

According to the online dictionary that I just consulted, louche, in English, means "dubious, shady, disreputable", though, on occasion, one needs a touch of the shady just to shake things up a bit (at least I do).



wingman said:


> Upr: Louche?
> (sorry, don't speak french...
> are bicycle toe oxfords not proper or something?)


----------



## jayteecee

Two, count them, two big meetings today. No casual Friday for me.


----------



## mysharona

richard d. said:


> What great shoes you have there. I love the combo, the colors are great together! Where can I get shoes like those, really good looking! Richard d.


Thanks! These are Allen Edmonds Greenwich in burnished chili calf.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Might I posit that, were I to substitute black tassel loafers from BB, and a repp stripe tie, or maybe even a plaid cotton madras tie (and white bucks) that this might make me acceptable to the Trad Forum?


I was hoping for black longwings, you could use another pair of shoes!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Without further ado, then . . .


I can see it's summer in NYC. Very nice, though you already know what I think about the shoes... 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Big Sun, again*

Not very good to wear tie or waistcoat, but I had to try





































Cheers

Vic


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Around here, bicycle toe oxfords are not looked upon with great favor, or at least not this pair, for which I was mildly chastised for wearing when I featured them, the first time that I posted pix of them.
> 
> According to the online dictionary that I just consulted, louche, in English, means "dubious, shady, disreputable", though, on occasion, one needs a touch of the shady just to shake things up a bit (at least I do).


Many thanks for the clarification...
I guess in this case, we won't even discuss the square-toes I'm wearing, LOL!!


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Acct2000

Nice, Sharona, dressed up, but still fairly casual.


----------



## mysharona

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice, Sharona, dressed up, but still fairly casual.


Thanks. _Comfortable_ is the main thing!


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, God, don't tell me that . . .*

. . . when it comes to shoes, I am only too suggestible! Hmmm - where could I find black longwings now . . . .:biggrin:



WouldaShoulda said:


> I was hoping for black longwings, you could use another pair of shoes!!


----------



## jayteecee

themanfromlisbon said:


> Fine ensemble. Nice tie.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks, Vic. I don't own many whimsical ties but couldn't pass up this Nautica with pink beach chairs.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Truzzi shirt
Malo pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Mezlan loafers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Wildblue

themanfromlisbon said:


> Cheers
> 
> Vic


SHARP! I like, very much. With, or without, the vest, that's looking sharp. I smiled a bit, seeing that you took the last picture while on an escalator, envisioning you getting to the top while still focused through the camera, then toppling over like a comedy show.


----------



## Alexander Chile

Today it's cold and Cloudy, the weather it's perfect for the Black color.



















PD: Sorry about the Background, the Backyard is in a mess xD


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Cruiser

WouldaShoulda said:


> Back in the day, there used to be muzzle breaks and adjustable chokes on shotguns that looked similar to this. That would have been my first guess.


I'm not so sure. Look at the adjustable choke on my shotgun in this old picture of me chasing Bugs Bunny back in the mid-60's. Much smaller.

To keep it clothing related, you've got to admit I didn't wear your typical hunting cap. And people say I'm not well dressed.:icon_smile_big:









Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
RLPL chukka
PS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## thunderw21

mysharona said:


> Is that a silencer on a shotgun, or just a flash suppressor?


None of those, really. Serves no purpose whatsoever other than making it louder: a 'loudener'.

I have it off at the moment, adds too much weight and length for home defense. It's just a range toy.


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


> Without further ado, then . . .


Pardon my asking, but are those shoes the Angostini model by Mezlan?


----------



## upr_crust

They might be. They were purchased at the Botticelli store on Fifth Ave., and are badged only with Botticelli's own name, but the store doesn't (I believe) make their own products. They are heavily marked with labels written in Italian (vero cuoio, etc.) but are NOT marked "made in Italy", and having seen shoes in Buenos Aires that were the exact same models as some in Botticelli, I suspect that they may have been made in Argentina or Brazil - possibly for Mezlan (a Spanish firm, as I remember).



Srynerson said:


> Pardon my asking, but are those shoes the Angostini model by Mezlan?


----------



## mysharona




----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img188.imageshack.us/i/05232010.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Fleming belt
Armani socks
Gucci monkstraps
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## gnatty8

Catching up, couple of pics from the past month..





This week/end:





Jeans:



Aldens:


----------



## gnatty8

alexaristoi said:


> the shirt is tattersall


I like this, a very nice casual look..


----------



## AlanC

^^Gnatty, love the bow tie ensemble, love the flex-welts (I wore mine this evening).

First day for seersucker this year:


----------



## Wildblue

Just started another business trip. I've started to dress consistently nicer when I'm flying commercially--perhaps it's an homage to our history of the great flying era. I don't know. So one flight yesterday in the first outfit, and then another one today where I changed out the dress shirt. I ended up taking pictures of several variations on the 2nd outfit, with or without the sports jacket, with or without the tie. On that note, I have very few tie and pocket squares that came as a matched set. This just happens to be one of the 2-3 sets I own. For the 2nd outfit, I ended up going with jacket, but open collar sans tie. (2nd to last picture)

- New bespoke White dress shirt w/burgundy pinstripes
- (Set #2, new all burgundy bespoke dress shirt)
- Bespoke navy dress slacks
- Bespoke tan cordorouy sportsjacket
- Black/gold Stacy Adams tie and pocket square set
- Gold tie chain
- Burgundy longwings


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Black t-shirt under a plain navy tennis shirt, blue jeans, black Adidas SL 72 trainers with green laces and a green & yellow side sole, very reggae!


----------



## Holdfast

^ if your weather is anything like ours at the moment, reggae suits the climate pretty well. 



AlanC said:


>


Great colours Alan. Very summery.

Glorious sunshine... slightly manic clothing...


----------



## upr_crust

*Shoping from my closet . . .*

Today's tie is one that I've had for ages, and just hadn't gotten around to wearing, hence its appearance today.

Enough attire to face a Monday morning, no?


----------



## mysharona




----------



## borace

^a very cool and sharp look for the summer, is the jacket a Brooks 3-2 sack?


----------



## gnatty8

Wildblue said:


>


If it were me, I would probably not do the matched tie and square set.


----------



## dchandler2

Decided to wear orange. It was kind of windy and hot in the great state of Texas today.


----------



## mysharona

borace said:


> ^a very cool and sharp look for the summer, is the jacket a Brooks 3-2 sack?


Yes, it is indeed. Thanks!


----------



## mysharona

dchandler2 said:


> Decided to wear orange. It was kind of windy and hot in the great state of Texas today.


Very nice look, chandler.


----------



## mysharona

gnatty8 said:


> If it were me, I would probably not do the matched tie and square set.


...ever.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
BB balmorals
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

The jacket, trousers and shoes are nice, but the shirts, tie and pocket square aren't that great. In the first outfit, the white striped shirt comes off as very 1990s while the matching tie and pocket square are horrendous in my opinion and look like something you would find in a box at Burlington Coat Factory. I would also suggest a different pair of socks. In the second outfit, the shirt is umm . . . ugly.

By the way, I don't know if a cord odd jacket is best paired with navy slacks. I think the cord would look better with jeans, chinos or matching cord slacks.



Wildblue said:


> Just started another business trip. I've started to dress consistently nicer when I'm flying commercially--perhaps it's an homage to our history of the great flying era. I don't know. So one flight yesterday in the first outfit, and then another one today where I changed out the dress shirt. I ended up taking pictures of several variations on the 2nd outfit, with or without the sports jacket, with or without the tie. On that note, I have very few tie and pocket squares that came as a matched set. This just happens to be one of the 2-3 sets I own. For the 2nd outfit, I ended up going with jacket, but open collar sans tie. (2nd to last picture)
> 
> - New bespoke White dress shirt w/burgundy pinstripes
> - (Set #2, new all burgundy bespoke dress shirt)
> - Bespoke navy dress slacks
> - Bespoke tan cordorouy sportsjacket
> - Black/gold Stacy Adams tie and pocket square set
> - Gold tie chain
> - Burgundy longwings


----------



## recoveringchef

mysharona said:


> ...ever.


Me neither.


----------



## 46L

I really like the entire composition. Well done.


----------



## Adam Smith

Great two-tones, _Holdfast_! Where'd you get them? (Now, there's a question that makes me feel unsure about my sexuality even though I usually don't have such problems. *_Shudder_* Maybe it's a Freudian slip. :icon_headagainstwal )


----------



## Wildblue

hockeyinsider said:


> The jacket, trousers and shoes are nice, but the shirts, tie and pocket square aren't that great. In the first outfit, the white striped shirt comes off as very 1990s while the matching tie and pocket square are horrendous in my opinion and look like something you would find in a box at Burlington Coat Factory. I would also suggest a different pair of socks. In the second outfit, the shirt is umm . . . ugly.
> 
> By the way, I don't know if a cord odd jacket is best paired with navy slacks. I think the cord would look better with jeans, chinos or matching cord slacks.


Okayyy, thanks, I'll take that for appropriate consideration. Certainly still learning. I *am* curious as to what makes a solid burgundy dress shirt "ugly".

And then I'm truly laughing that this is the same very jacket that multiple times over the past months got the reaction of "oh, HECK no... what the @!#%&@# are you doing wearing that with jeans?" and now is "not navy slacks, it would look better with jeans!" :biggrin:


----------



## Cruiser

Wildblue said:


> I *am* curious as to what makes a solid burgundy dress shirt "ugly".


I'm not sure if this was what he was referring to but I've found quite a few in this forum who frown on any dark colored dress shirt. Thankfully that isn't the case out in the real world because I like dark shirts, including burgundy.



> And then I'm truly laughing that this is the same very jacket that multiple times over the past months got the reaction of "oh, HECK no... what the @!#%&@# are you doing wearing that with jeans?" and now is "not navy slacks, would look better with jeans!"


I like it either way although my personal preference would be with jeans.

Cruiser


----------



## Wildblue

No worries, as I mentioned, I'm continuously learning, and it's entirely possible at any given time that I'm WAYYYYY off base with any of my outfit choices. I'll certainly take any constructive and useful pointers anyone has to throw out, for better success!


----------



## upr_crust

*First suit of a "double-header" day . . .*

This evening, I and a friend are attending the Party in the Garden, a major fund raiser for the Museum of Modern Art, and a gala that used to be billed "black tie only", now re-titled "cocktail wear". Sic transit gloria mundi.

In any event, not wishing to trot around Manhattan in attire suited best to an evening event, I have opted to change clothes this evening. Photos of the evening's attire will be posted tomorrow (along with the first casual attire of the season, as it is predicted to go as high as 90F/33C tomorrow).

In any event, here's "daywear".


----------



## gnatty8

Wildblue said:


> I *am* curious as to what makes a *solid burgundy* dress shirt "ugly".


This is what does it for me. Seriously, there are a few colors that do not work well with a shirt, for dress or casual wear, and burgundy is one of them. A patterned shirt with burgundy in it? Sure, gingham might look OK. However, solid gingham dress shirts remind me of Vegas card dealers, or bartenders from 1970s era movies.. Sorry!!


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## dchandler2

mysharona said:


> Very nice look, chandler.


Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Decided to wear orange.


Nice colour shirt.


----------



## ItalianGent

Great outfit! I love pinstripes.


----------



## 46L

Wildblue said:


> I *am* curious as to what makes a solid burgundy dress shirt "ugly".:biggrin:


It's not just burgundy. Personally, I prefer a solid shirt to be lighter than my jacket. The dark shirt conjures up images of the monochrome "Regis on Millionaire" look.


----------



## Cruiser

46L said:


> The dark shirt conjures up images of the monochrome "Regis on Millionaire" look.


Since I never watched the show I don't have those images. The images that I conjure up are more along these lines. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Beefeater

The pic of Ike seems to reflect more of a blending of different earth tones whereas the burgundy shirt and khaki jacket are starkly contrasted colors. I think the blending is more pleasing to the eye as it seems to flow better from jacket-tie-shirt. The burgundy contrast is just a bit too distracting. As always, IMHO.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni windbreaker
Lorenzini shirt
2Men jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Gravati penny loafers
Guerlain cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

I think we're missing the more important fact. Ike is wearing a UNIFORM. Totally different context, since he has no choice in his shirts or neckwear.

The burgundy shirt is okay for casual wear, but I would never wear it with a tie (even one darker than the shirt).


----------



## upr_crust

*The well-laid plans of mice and men, and how they go astray . . .*

Yesterday's vaunted suited "double-header" was interrupted by a large production problem at work, which left me no time to return home and change into more evening-style glad rags, but, as it happened, the evening went well enough - in the crush of bodies at the Modern, with the evening and dramatic lighting, no one noticed what I was wearing. (I will note that, even though the women at this event took the prize for dressing well or extravagantly (or both), the men did seem to have some sense of occasion about their attire - many suits, many with ties, and more than a few tuxedos - an encouraging thing to see, as the crowd demographic was clearly Gen-X and Gen-Y.)

Today, however, temp's in NYC are to reach 91F/33C, so casual and comfortable is the modus operandi for the day. Thus, to prove that I can breathe without a tie around my neck, the photographic offerings below . . .


----------



## Acct2000

You do the casual thing well, too, Upr!!


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning gents! I've been out sick for a week or so...finally back in the saddle today. This will be the first time I am wearing one of my newly acquired Lands End shirts. I picked up this blue one and also a white one (same style) on eBay for 3.99 each...I am pretty happy with the fit; what do you all say? I am really trying to take the advice that has been offered here and get some shirts that fit me better.


----------



## alexaristoi

I hope real summer also comes to Germany soon!










barbour bedale navy
hilfiger
khakis
navy sperrys


----------



## hockeyinsider

Wildblue said:


> Okayyy, thanks, I'll take that for appropriate consideration. Certainly still learning. I *am* curious as to what makes a solid burgundy dress shirt "ugly".
> 
> And then I'm truly laughing that this is the same very jacket that multiple times over the past months got the reaction of "oh, HECK no... what the @!#%&@# are you doing wearing that with jeans?" and now is "not navy slacks, it would look better with jeans!" :biggrin:


I don't think solid dark-colored shirts are proper attire. Perhaps if you're wearing one with a swanky fashion-forward jacket to a nightclub, but not with a necktie and certainly not in a business environment. I might be a little more flexible if it was a patterned shirt, but in general, I would say no.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Wildblue said:


> No worries, as I mentioned, I'm continuously learning, and it's entirely possible at any given time that I'm WAYYYYY off base with any of my outfit choices. I'll certainly take any constructive and useful pointers anyone has to throw out, for better success!


The pants come off as black too, which doesn't contrast well with the light-colored jacket. Because of the casual nature of corduroy, I'd opt for a patterned shirt without a tie. Perhaps a gingham check or as my father says "tablecloth plaid." I'd pair the jacket with chinos or jeans and loafers.

Is the jacket a size small? It looks very tight-fitting or is that just your build?


----------



## hockeyinsider

gnatty8 said:


> This is what does it for me. Seriously, there are a few colors that do not work well with a shirt, for dress or casual wear, and burgundy is one of them. A patterned shirt with burgundy in it? Sure, gingham might look OK. However, solid gingham dress shirts remind me of Vegas card dealers, or bartenders from 1970s era movies.. Sorry!!


Don't forget: Frat boys. Most fraternities are horribly dressed these days and solid color black or burgundy shirts are the standard at formals.


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


> Good morning gents! I've been out sick for a week or so...finally back in the saddle today. This will be the first time I am wearing one of my newly acquired Lands End shirts. I picked up this blue one and also a white one (same style) on eBay for 3.99 each...I am pretty happy with the fit; what do you all say? I am really trying to take the advice that has been offered here and get some shirts that fit me better.


The fit looks very good. Shoulder seams hit the right spot and the neck is not too big. Sleeves are a touch too long, but that can be fixed.


----------



## mysharona

*Yesterday and today, intermingled.*


----------



## YoungClayB

mysharona said:


>


I like this look a lot...very clever


----------



## Blueboy1938

That shirt fits you well, and you have it tucked smartly, too.

The sleeves can be "fixed" by either buttoning the second button, if available, or moving the one you have to cinch in the cuff some. It'll ride up a little further on your hand, and make the cuff look less bulky, shortening the sleeve in effect and in appearance.


----------



## Jovan

I think the sleeves just need to be a 1/2" shorter, personally. Only so much tightening a cuff can do since they ride down with wear anyways. (And no, that wasn't intended as an "Are You Being Served?" reference. )



hockeyinsider said:


> Don't forget: Frat boys. Most fraternities are horribly dressed these days and solid color black or burgundy shirts are the standard at formals.


Your fraternities are at least trying if they tuck them in.



mysharona said:


>


 Great outfits. I like the way you use neutrals.


----------



## jayteecee




----------



## blaze79




----------



## riyadh552

Nicely put together Blaze, great flow. I really like that tie as well. Your shirt collar point seems to have a mind of its own though. :eek2:


----------



## Blueboy1938

Jovan said:


> I think the sleeves just need to be a 1/2" shorter, personally. Only so much tightening a cuff can do since they ride down with wear anyways. (And no, that wasn't intended as an "Are You Being Served?" reference. )


I don't disagree with the 1/2" estimate, but I do disagree that a ten to fifteen dollar undoing of cuff seams to shorten that amount is justified for a couple of Lands' End shirts obtained for eight bucks. If they were Tyrwhitts or Zegnas, that would be different.

Limiting the cuff opening will have the same effect of shortening by an entirely sufficient amount, as that can be done to whatever would be a sufficient amount, while having the salutary side benefit of reducing the apparent size of the cuff relative to the hand. All for the price of sewing on a button, which can even be done oneself.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
Trafalgar belt
CH socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*The past and the future, juxtaposed . . .*

I had occasion, earlier this week, to lay out an outfit, which, due to circumstances at work, I was unable to change into due to time constraints on my evening. The suit for the ensemble is a PRL, bought some nine years ago, and more recently refitted to my somewhat smaller torso.

Late yesterday afternoon, I picked up my newest suit, a MTM double-breasted suit from Brooks Brothers. In looking at the two suits, I thought that it would be interesting to see pictures of them juxtaposed.

First off, the "past" - PRL suit, tab-collared shirt from The Shirt Store, tie from Ben Silver, braces from BB, cufflinks from the Metropolitan Museum of Art.



















































The suit which I picked up yesterday afternoon is a mid-blue glen plaid, in a super-130s fabric from Vitale Barberis Canonico, and is worn with an MTM shirt ordered from BB at the same time as the suit, and a tie from BB bought shortly after receipt of the shirt. The braces are BB, and are the best of a bad lot of choices, but as I wore braces with the older suit, I thought for comparison sake that I should do so with the new. The cufflinks are also from the Met Museum. (The shoes are the same in both cases - wholecuts from Bexley in Paris.)


----------



## Wildblue

jayteecee said:


>


NICE! :aportnoy:


----------



## Wildblue

Whoa, several "hiney" shots from Upr Crust today! I really like that yelllow tie, which I think you said is from Ben Silver.


----------



## upr_crust

Yes, the cream-colored tie with the gold dots is from Ben Silver, from the clearance section of their website, in fact, and was bought about nine years ago (I have only rare occasions to wear it).

As for the "hiney" shots, they were taken to illustrate fit. If they have caused things (such as eyebrows) to be raised, I can only assume that Alaska is a quieter state than I had previously presumed .



Wildblue said:


> Whoa, several "hiney" shots from Upr Crust today! I really like that yelllow tie, which I think you said is from Ben Silver.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> I had occasion, earlier this week, to lay out an outfit, which, due to circumstances at work, I was unable to change into due to time constraints on my evening. The suit for the ensemble is a PRL, bought some nine years ago, and more recently refitted to my somewhat smaller torso.
> 
> Late yesterday afternoon, I picked up my newest suit, a MTM double-breasted suit from Brooks Brothers. In looking at the two suits, I thought that it would be interesting to see pictures of them juxtaposed.
> 
> First off, the "past" - PRL suit, tab-collared shirt from The Shirt Store, tie from Ben Silver, braces from BB, cufflinks from the Metropolitan Museum of Art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suit which I picked up yesterday afternoon is a mid-blue glen plaid, in a super-130s fabric from Vitale Barberis Canonico, and is worn with an MTM shirt ordered from BB at the same time as the suit, and a tie from BB bought shortly after receipt of the shirt. The braces are BB, and are the best of a bad lot of choices, but as I wore braces with the older suit, I thought for comparison sake that I should do so with the new. The cufflinks are also from the Met Museum. (The shoes are the same in both cases - wholecuts from Bexley in Paris.)


i like your suit from martin greenfield. enjoy wearing and have a wonderful holiday weekend


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Uncle, and have yourself the finest of holiday weekends as well.



mcarthur said:


> i like your suit from martin greenfield. enjoy wearing and have a wonderful holiday weekend


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


I wasn't looking at your hieney, (I swear!!)

I was looking at the soulders that appear a tad too large on you...


----------



## blaze79

riyadh552 said:


> Nicely put together Blaze, great flow. I really like that tie as well. Your shirt collar point seems to have a mind of its own though. :eek2:


Thanks man. Yeah that collarpoint is quite irritating, many of my shirts do that...don't know why


----------



## Hanzo

I was just finishing up the day and was about to hang it up and decided to snap a few quick pictures. I apologize for the poor quality, but I was just using my phone. The suit is black with blue pin stripes, the shirt is with with lavender and purple stripes and the tie is black and purple.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
MB pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
BC pant
Brioni socks
NM ankle-boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## blaze79




----------



## Holdfast

*upr *- the new suit clearly fits you much better than the old one. In fact, there's enough of a difference, esp. in the shoulders of the jacket and the fit of the trousers, that I would be wondering whether's it's worth persisting with the old one and whether it may just be time to let it go. The new suit looks very sharp.

From yesterday:

I wasn't really happy with how this look came together. I only lay it out what I plan to wear about half the time. The rest of the time, I just select items one after another while getting dressed, based on what I think will work together. Today is a prime example of when that latter strategy doesn't work in terms of creating a harmonious look. Oh well.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, holdfast, for your opinion. One of the reasons for the posting of old and new was to give myself the excuse to compare the fit of what had been one of my more favourite suits to its more modern successor. I think that I shall have to retire the black suit (and the two others of the same model and size - I have a solid navy and a grey pinstripe version of the same suit, all Polo/RL) - all re-tailored when I lost weight, but now with very ill-fitting (and oversized) shoulders.

Thanks for the compliments on the new suit.

As for your attire of yesterday, I must agree that the effect of the whole is less than the sum of its parts (since you have a habit of buying only the nicest of parts). You have proven that you, too, are human .



Holdfast said:


> *upr *- the new suit clearly fits you much better than the old one. In fact, there's enough of a difference, esp. in the shoulders of the jacket and the fit of the trousers, that I would be wondering whether's it's worth persisting with the old one and whether it may just be time to let it go. The new suit looks very sharp.
> 
> From yesterday:
> 
> I wasn't really happy with how this look came together. I only lay it out what I plan to wear about half the time. The rest of the time, I just select items one after another while getting dressed, based on what I think will work together. Today is a prime example of when that latter strategy doesn't work in terms of creating a harmonious look. Oh well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
RLPL shirt
Earl jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Holdfast

Sun peeking out from behind the clouds this afternoon, so off out for tea!


----------



## AlanC




----------



## thunderw21

Linen all around today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RR cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
Brioni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Concord watch


----------



## simonfoy

Holdfast said:


> Sun peeking out from behind the clouds this afternoon, so off out for tea!


That is a superb shirt. I love the colours. Very nice indeed


----------



## Alexander Chile

Holdfast said:


> Sun peeking out from behind the clouds this afternoon, so off out for tea!


I love the Shirt, It's so cool owo
Hey gentlemen a question
¿Do you think I'm looking good with Four Plus?



















Yes, I know. LQ... Low Quality xDDD


----------



## Jovan

Plus fours look hopelessly dated if you're not out hunting. I would also get a smaller coat. That one looks rather wide and long on you.


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/6669/img0824z.jpg


That hat looks great on you. Nicely proportioned all round.


----------



## Blueboy1938

Alexander Chile said:


>


Actually, the coat appears to come exactly to the first finger joints, which should be the right length. I think it does look long in the picture, but that may be an artifact of camera angle or lens distortion. As evidence, I submit that the legs look disproportionally short.

As for the "four plus/plus fours", they look homemade to me, like a regular pair of trousers has been turned up and secured with something elastic. We used to do that to fatigues, which gave the appearance of being tucked into the combat boot tops, but were thought to look neater and stayed that way - whereas actually tucking them in (which was required on guard duty) was tricky to get right and would shift around.


----------



## dchandler2

Linen and lavender!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP reversible jacket
Zimmerli t-shirt
LP jeans
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## Wildblue

upr_crust said:


> As for the "hiney" shots, they were taken to illustrate fit. If they have caused things (such as eyebrows) to be raised, I can only assume that Alaska is a quieter state than I had previously presumed .


No worries here, my friend. Just the first poses of those I've seen from you!

Had a night out on the town Sunday night with the wife. After some experiments lately, I felt like going back to something a little more classic.

- Medium/dark grey JAB suit
- New white classic dress shirt from Paul Frederick, monogram on the chest pocket
- New Burgundy/gold regimental/collegiate striped BB tie
- Solid burgundy pocket square
- Chocolate brown bespoke longwing shoes
- Breitling Chronomat automatic watch
- Dark grey Selentino Sterling classic fedora
- (and unseen... a new Zimmerli undershirt, purchased from our own Alexander Kabbaz! That thing is NICE)




























The 2nd to last shot there was taken by the wife in the mirror, hence some of the reflective lines.

The next day, from the hotel, for economy of packing I chose to wear the same suit home, with a new shirt and accessories. Changes are:
- New white Paul Frederick dress shirt, duplicate of previous days with pocket monogram
- Multicolor tie that Paul Frederick offers with their "introductory offer" (check it out if you need some dress shirts for a GREAT price)
- Solid peach pocket square


----------



## Holdfast

Wildblue said:


> ...the same suit...


Is this suit cut slightly differently to some of your others? At times, your jackets can exaggerate your naturally compact build quite a bit, but this one is slightly leaner to my eye. I still think it's pulling a little at the chest and the buttoning point is slightly low for you, but it's leaner look than a couple of the other suits you've posted, and I think more flattering a cut. If I were you, I'd consider experimenting with cuts more in this direction and seeing where you end up.

Sombre weather; sombre clothing... with a splash of colour hoping for a sunnier day tomorrow!


----------



## jayteecee

I hate posting immediately after Holdfast...


----------



## riyadh552

dchandler2 said:


> Linen and lavender!


Well put together dchandler. However, are the jacket sleeves a bit short?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Second . . .*



Wildblue said:


>


. . . Holdfast on the fit of that suit, both coat and trousers. The only quibble I'd make is that you are not showing any shirt cuff. Advise that you "shoot your cuffs" before posing to avoid that. I can't imagine that your shirt actually wouldn't accommodate that coat's sleeve length, since that and the coat's overall length are spot on, IMO:icon_hailthee:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
LP shirt
Etro pocket-square
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## dchandler2

riyadh552 said:


> Well put together dchandler. However, are the jacket sleeves a bit short?


Just a little. I made get them adjusted at a later time.


----------



## David_E

I also loved the look. Great combo, Great colors. Didn't notice the sleeves till it was pointed out, but I'd definitely see if you can do something about them... they are more than a little short.


----------



## Wildblue

Holdfast said:


> Is this suit cut slightly differently to some of your others? At times, your jackets can exaggerate your naturally compact build quite a bit, but this one is slightly leaner to my eye. I still think it's pulling a little at the chest and the buttoning point is slightly low for you, but it's leaner look than a couple of the other suits you've posted, and I think more flattering a cut. If I were you, I'd consider experimenting with cuts more in this direction and seeing where you end up.


Interesting. Actually, I'm naturally a big, tall, stocky guy, and constantly work to control my weight. To be perfectly honest, I have some clothing sets that were bought at slightly different body sizes, with variations in cuts. So wherever I happen to be at a point in time, I could put on some clothes that would be slightly tight, just right, or slightly loose. Of course, I try to go for the "just right'. I do try to be picky in showing pictures that are more flattering, too. (you know what I'm talking about, where some pictures just somehow make it look like one leg is twice as thick as the other, or something)

I will say, I've found the basic rule does work well for me, that a matching, dark colored suit is more flattering and slimming than other options.



jayteecee said:


> I hate posting immediately after Holdfast...


I hear that... some of you guys are so good, you make the rest of us look bad! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Holdfast said:


> Sombre weather; sombre clothing... with a splash of colour hoping for a sunnier day tomorrow!


Holdfast - which of those three shots is most indicative of the true colors of that clothing?


----------



## Holdfast

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Holdfast - which of those three shots is most indicative of the true colors of that clothing?


Probably the full-length one.

Forgive the out-of-focus pics today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
Zegna pant
RLPL belt
Armani socks
Ramano bluchers
AOS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

[QUOTE=YoungClayB

nice looking attire. did cigars arrive?


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire. did cigars arrive?


Thanks Uncle...arriving today...UPS usually runs around 3:30-4:00...very excited. God do I hope that they fit. LOL


----------



## InlandIsland

A friend made me some pocket squares that I received yesterday. This is the first time I've worn one.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^^
Great look.
https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Uncle...arriving today...UPS usually runs around 3:30-4:00...very excited. God do I hope that they fit. LOL


i am pulling for a good fit


----------



## gnatty8

Just passing through fellas, as you were:




Details


----------



## Holdfast

gnatty8 said:


> Just passing through fellas, as you were


Great look, esp. the jacket/tie.

Daytime:

Evening out (new jacket!):


----------



## gnatty8

Holdfast said:


> Great look, esp. the jacket/tie.


Thanks Holdfast, I had a feeling you might like that sportcoat..


----------



## mcarthur

gnatty8 said:


> Just passing through fellas, as you were:
> 
> Details


good looking attire


----------



## Wildblue

I'm loving that suit material. And what a great tie--I might have to pick up one like that.


----------



## upr_crust

*After several days of "business casual", I'm bored - back to suits, then, for at least the day . . .*

Illogical as it may seem, with the weather in NYC topping the 86F/30C mark, I've decided to end the work week all suited up. I'll be off work next week, so perhaps today's attire is a last hurrah before sinking deep into the slough of polo shirts and khakis.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice to see you back to your suits!! Your business casual is nice, but you have a flair with dress clothes!


----------



## Holdfast

Hot sunny day + Friday = white suit with cheesy surfer tie!

Always lots of fun comments at work when I wear this suit!


----------



## upr_crust

*As I get older, I look better with more "upholstery" - most people do, I think . . .*

With the exception of those freaks of nature who look better without clothes on than with them, and those exceptions to the rules who look better in casual clothes than dress clothes (or who merely look unnatural in anything dressy), most people look better dressed up than dressed down.

I fall into the last category, and fortunately have the means and the time to experiment with my appearance, apparently to some good end, if judgments in these fora are any indication.

Thanks, in any event, for the compliment, though it was quite warm wearing a suit (and carrying a laptop bag) into the subway this morning, but visual boredom overcame comfort when laying out my clothes last night.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice to see you back to your suits!! Your business casual is nice, but you have a flair with dress clothes!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
NM socks
Zegna bluchers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## deandbn

InlandIsland said:


> A friend made me some pocket squares that I received yesterday. This is the first time I've worn one.


Very good looking outfits guys. I like them.


----------



## Alexander Chile

Holdfast said:


> Hot sunny day + Friday = white suit with cheesy surfer tie!
> 
> Always lots of fun comments at work when I wear this suit!


I LOVE THE SUIT! and yes. The person who dressed it is really smart in colors and combinations. Here in Chile there is not suit like that. U__U


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
MB pocket-square
LP shirt
Kiton pant
FB belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Prada cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Holdfast

Hoping it stays somewhat sunny this afternoon!


----------



## gnatty8

Weekend casual fit, anyway, as you were..


----------



## Horticulturalist

Very nice, gnatty, it all works very well.


----------



## Horticulturalist

And here is what I wore recently...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Wildblue

gnatty, you're looking good there.

This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:

- Bespoke navy blue DB suit
- Bespoke light blue dress shirt
- Dark pink/salmon solid BB tie
- White linen 4-point pocket square
- Light/Medium grey Selentino Sterling classic fedora
- Burgundy longwing shoes

(sorry for the bright, harsh sunlight in the pics)


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Wildblue said:


> gnatty, you're looking good there.
> 
> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:
> 
> - Bespoke navy blue DB suit
> - Bespoke light blue dress shirt
> - Dark pink/salmon solid BB tie
> - White linen 4-point pocket square
> - Light/Medium grey Selentino Sterling classic fedora
> - Burgundy longwing shoes
> 
> (sorry for the bright, harsh sunlight in the pics)


Sharp-looking threads. Stay safe in Iraq my friend and bless you for your efforts there.


----------



## gnatty8

Wildblue said:


> gnatty, you're looking good there.
> 
> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:


Thanks for the comments, be safe..


----------



## YoungClayB

Happy Monday guys! I hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## Holdfast

Wildblue said:


> Bespoke navy blue DB suit


Nice suit; could probably tolerate a fraction more waist suppression. Stay safe in Iraq.



Horticulturalist said:


> And here is what I wore recently...


Nice shirt & jacket; the trousers could stand to be either lighter or darker - that shade is a touch too non-descript for the light shirt/jacket in my opinion.

Got caught on the hop by the countdown on the camera while buttoning up the jacket, but I kind of liked the effect so didn't bother retaking the pic...


----------



## Horticulturalist

Wildblue said:


> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can.


Stay safe, and stay smart!


----------



## Horticulturalist

Holdfast said:


> Nice shirt & jacket; the trousers could stand to be either lighter or darker - that shade is a touch too non-descript for the light shirt/jacket in my opinion.


Thanks! Point taken about the trousers, I agree, they do look a bit bland and neither here nor there. The colour would probably be termed "mushroom", which doesn't sound very sartorially exciting... See, this is what happens when I experiment with non-denim trousers!

Lovely suit and great pocket square, Holdfast. I like the "action" shot!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Creed Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Snazzy!*



Wildblue said:


> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the vertical stripe. The whole suit fits well and looks sharp on you. I'm still wanting to see a little more coat length, as I think that would be more flattering to you, but this outfit - and the suave hat - is a winner!
> 
> A safe return and our thanks for your service.
> 
> P. S. - Personally, I would remove the two top front coat buttons, as their location generally (and not just on this coat) is really ungainly on a man, and they do absolutely nothing but serve as anachronistic memorials


----------



## mcarthur

Wildblue said:


> gnatty, you're looking good there.
> 
> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:
> 
> god speed


----------



## 46L

Wildblue said:


>


Way to go out on a strong note. Stay safe, and thank you for your service.


----------



## MikeDT

What am I wearing today? A red t-shirt with a large chinese dragon along with the words HONG KONG and 香港 printed on the front, along with a cheap pair of jeans bought at the local market here in Hangzhou and a pair of plastic flip-flops(no socks)... sartorially elegant or what?


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks, guys!



Holdfast said:


> Nice suit; could probably tolerate a fraction more waist suppression. Stay safe in Iraq.


Nahhhh.... *I'm* the one that could use more "waist suppression".


----------



## riyadh552

Wildblue said:


> gnatty, you're looking good there.
> 
> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:


Godspeed WildBlue. I wish you a safe return.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

gnatty8 said:


> Just passing through fellas, as you were:
> 
> Details


It's nice to see you again, G.
Great shoes, as usual.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Monday guys! I hope you all had a nice weekend.


Nice ensemble, though that kind of shoes is not my fav.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Horticulturalist said:


> And here is what I wore recently...


Good news you're back, Horti.
Very nice choice of knots. Perfect with the shirt

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Got caught on the hop by the countdown on the camera while buttoning up the jacket, but I kind of liked the effect so didn't bother retaking the pic...


Of course the suit is very elegant, but the picture is super, H

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Not coming to post for some time, too lazy to take pictures
Here, how I looked today

























Cheers

Vic


----------



## Holdfast

Wildblue said:


> Nahhhh.... *I'm* the one that could use more "waist suppression".


Well, we all feel that way from time to time...! But looking at how the suit is hanging on you, I think you're doing yourself down with that, and you could indeed nip the jacket in just a fraction more. Not much, but a little more.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Of course the suit is very elegant, but the picture is super, H


Came out quite fun, didn't it!

Wet, wet, wet today...


----------



## dashoewoman

If anybody really wants to know what I am wearing today, since I don't have anywhere to go I am STILL in my pajama pants. At least I put on a "nice" shirt! Talk about lazy!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Menichetti pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Michael cologne
Omega watch


----------



## TEL

Blueboy1938 said:


> Wildblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic! You might want to consider the movies - you'd make a pretty solid gangster!
> Best of Luck - I came home for the last time in 2007 - the last time is always the sweetest.
Click to expand...


----------



## riyadh552

Holdfast, love the entire look, especially the shoes. Would you care to share some details?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Globe cufflinks
LP jeans
Zegna belt
JB socks
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## richard d.

I Love the pocket square with the tie, sharp looking. Always great photos. Richard d.


Holdfast said:


> Nice suit; could probably tolerate a fraction more waist suppression. Stay safe in Iraq.
> 
> Nice shirt & jacket; the trousers could stand to be either lighter or darker - that shade is a touch too non-descript for the light shirt/jacket in my opinion.
> 
> Got caught on the hop by the countdown on the camera while buttoning up the jacket, but I kind of liked the effect so didn't bother retaking the pic...


----------



## Holdfast

richard d. said:


> I Love the pocket square with the tie, sharp looking. Always great photos. Richard d.





riyadh552 said:


> Holdfast, love the entire look, especially the shoes. Would you care to share some details?


Thanks.

riyadh, details on that outfit:
Jacket - RL Polo
Shirt - Sartorial Executive (bespoke)
Tie - Henry Poole (bought in Japan, of all places, so not sure if made under license or not, but it feels nice enough)
Square - Tie Rack
Trouser - Zara
Shoes - Lobb

Today:


----------



## Horticulturalist

themanfromlisbon said:


> Good news you're back, Horti.
> Very nice choice of knots. Perfect with the shirt
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks, Vic! Great shoes you're wearing.

Holdfast, looking good as usual.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirts
Malo pant
Bernini belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## MikeDT

kitonbrioni said:


> Varvatos blazer
> Brioni pocket-square
> Zegna shirts
> Malo pant
> Bernini belt
> Armani socks
> Prada bluchers
> VW cologne
> Tiffany watch


I'm curious. Do you really have all this gear, or are you just name dropping? I see these posts like every day, always very similar but with a different set of names.


----------



## 46L

MikeDT said:


> I'm curious. Do you really have all this gear, or are you just name dropping? I see these posts like every day, always very similar but with a different set of names.


Click on the link in the signature line. It's very real.


----------



## MikeDT

46L said:


> Click on the link in the signature line. It's very real.


I have done so several times, it just goes to a Chinese search page.


----------



## 46L

MikeDT said:


> I'm curious. Do you really have all this gear, or are you just name dropping? I see these posts like every day, always very similar but with a different set of names.


Hmmm. Works for me.
https://whatareyouwearingtoday.blogspot.com/


----------



## MikeDT

46L said:


> Hmmm. Works for me.
> https://whatareyouwearingtoday.[B]blogspot[/B].com/


OK I've just noticed it's a Blogspot site. That would account for it not working. Blogspot been off limits here due to censoring.


----------



## blaze79

MikeDT said:


> OK I've just noticed it's a Blogspot site. That would account for it not working. Blogspot been off limits here due to censoring.


 You're not missing much


----------



## twe_Ed

blaze79 said:


> You're not missing much


Except the death of a lot of alligators....a LOT...maybe too many??


----------



## YoungClayB

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice ensemble, though that kind of shoes is not my fav.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Although I appreciate the comment on the threads, the part about the shoes breaks my heart...do you realize the agony I went through in getting these shoes. 

I will say though that at size 8AA, this is about as sleek as the Alden PTB gets. LOL


----------



## MikeDT

twe_Ed said:


> Except the death of a lot of alligators....a LOT...maybe too many??


This maybe a subject for a separate thread. But how many on this forum have or buy products where the animal has been killed just for it's skin? Like the above mentioned alligators, which are often killed for shoes, bags, briefcases and of course watch straps. This would include fur products as well. But not most leathers and suede's where these are by-products of the meat industry.

Myself, I would never buy such a product.


----------



## 46L

MikeDT said:


> This maybe a subject for a separate thread. But how many on this forum have or buy products where the animal has been killed just for it's skin? Like the above mentioned alligators, which are often killed for shoes, bags, briefcases and of course watch straps. This would include fur products as well. But not most leathers and suede's where these are by-products of the meat industry.
> 
> Myself, I would never buy such a product.


You will not be happy with me. I just commissioned a coat made from Giant Panda fur for my wife. I gave specific instructions to destroy anything else that would be useful.


----------



## YoungClayB

46L said:


> You will not be happy with me. I just commissioned a coat made from Giant Panda fur for my wife. I gave specific instructions to destroy anything else that would be useful.


I am going to hell for laughing at this...too funny


----------



## WouldaShoulda

46L said:


> You will not be happy with me. I just commissioned a coat made from Giant Panda fur for my wife. I gave specific instructions to destroy anything else that would be useful.


Mine is lined with baby seal!!


----------



## twe_Ed

WouldaShoulda said:


> Mine is lined with baby seal!!


There's a nice warm spot in hell waiting for you, so you might find the seal lined, panda coat a little warm.

I suggest some nice otter-skin shorts, perhaps LOL


----------



## themanfromlisbon

I'm soory if I made you cry, YC 
Well, sometimes I visit your trad forum, and I can see that is a kind of shoes with many fans among you. But I really am a bit old fashioned when it cames to shoes, and there' are only a few models of shoes that make my day. 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## MikeDT

46L said:


> You will not be happy with me. I just commissioned a coat made from Giant Panda fur for my wife. I gave specific instructions to destroy anything else that would be useful.


You should at least save the femurs. These can be boiled into a really great tasting soup.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Oh, please!*



MikeDT said:


> This maybe a subject for a separate thread. But how many on this forum have or buy products where the animal has been killed just for it's skin? Like the above mentioned alligators, which are often killed for shoes, bags, briefcases and of course watch straps. This would include fur products as well. But not most leathers and suede's where these are by-products of the meat industry.
> 
> Myself, I would never buy such a product.


Alligators are an _endangering_ species. Alligator meat is also widely produced, sold and consumed. Differentiating between one animal and another simply because they are farmed specifically for some purpose or not is specious. Alligator farms abound world wide, and so the animals they raise are completely equivalent to leather-yealding bovines.

Poaching endangered species, including alligator, is an entirely different matter. Products derived from that unfortunate practice should rightly be shunned. That won't make the reprehensible cease, but at least people of conscience can feel better about themselves, which should be enough even for someone as sensitive to the issue as MikeDT:icon_smile:


----------



## MikeDT

DayGlo green GLV 和平英语村 polo shirt.
Gu Yuan Li jeans "The fashion is your excellence choic".
Demandor socks.
Blue plastic flip-flops.


----------



## MrAmbrose

Stay safe, watch six, and please accept my deep gratitude for your service, Sir.

You wear a fedora exceptionally well, by the way!



Wildblue said:


> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can.


----------



## Srynerson

Wildblue said:


> gnatty, you're looking good there.
> 
> This will be my last posting of any attire worth sharing for quite some time. I'm headed out the door to Iraq for a year, but will still check in when I can. Wanted to go out with a classic and classy look that I shoot for in my attire. So for church today:
> 
> - Bespoke navy blue DB suit
> - Bespoke light blue dress shirt
> - Dark pink/salmon solid BB tie
> - White linen 4-point pocket square
> - Light/Medium grey Selentino Sterling classic fedora
> - Burgundy longwing shoes
> 
> (sorry for the bright, harsh sunlight in the pics)


Very nice, wildblue! :icon_cheers: And I'm saving this picture for a rebuttal the next time somebody here posts that only thin people can wear double-breasted suits well. :teacha:


----------



## Srynerson

AlanC said:


>


Beautiful hat, AlanC. May I ask who the maker is?


----------



## mcarthur

Srynerson said:


> Beautiful hat, AlanC. May I aks who the maker is?


alan highly recommends the hat maker art fawcett


----------



## Srynerson

mcarthur said:


> alan highly recommends the hat maker art fawcett


Thanks! Lots of beautiful designs. (The website is https://www.vintagesilhouettes.com/ for anyone else who may be interested.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
DG pant
KS belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
DV Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Pentheos

MikeDT said:


> You should at least save the femurs. These can be boiled into a really great tasting soup.


I really hope you're joking.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Pentheos said:


> I really hope you're joking.


Starving men don't make "jokes."


----------



## MikeDT

Pentheos said:


> I really hope you're joking.


I may have been joking about giant panda bone soup. But in Guangdong province and surrounding areas they eat pretty much anything. Scorpions, frogs, dogs, cats, snakes, squirrels, octopuses, tortoises, monkeys, sparrows, McDonald's, KFC.


----------



## Jovan

Pentheos said:


> I really hope you're joking.


This, coming from the one who wore triple madras?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
MB pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Charvet tie
NM belt
Gravati bluchers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

On Saturday:

Belgravian Victorian Stroll

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/retro_mark/

I only needed to wear a very high wing collar, Ascot tie and vintage glasses with my normal morning dress et voila! Victorianisation complete!


----------



## Holdfast

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> On Saturday:
> 
> Belgravian Victorian Stroll
> 
> I only needed to wear a very high wing collar, Ascot tie and vintage glasses with my normal morning dress et voila! Victorianisation complete!


That's a pretty awesome costume. Very fun looking hobby you have.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Holdfast said:


> That's a pretty awesome costume. Very fun looking hobby you have.


LOL! My colleague on the far right said that he once met a woman who went up to him and said 'that's a nice costume you're wearing there' to which he replied 'costume? COSTUME?! Madam, this is my everyday wear!' which is more or less the truth!


----------



## Holdfast

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> LOL! My colleague on the far right said that he once met a woman who went up to him and said 'that's a nice costume you're wearing there' to which he replied 'costume? COSTUME?! Madam, this is my everyday wear!' which is more or less the truth!


Well, I think when it gets to the point of specifically referring to it as a Victorian Stroll, not to mention picking items that specifically echo the era, it IS deliberate costume. But it's still a great one; you all look tremendous. And I certainly don't think I'd mess with the chap on the far right... I get a definite Moriarty-esque vibe from that look at the camera!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Dinner at 3rd and Olive . . .*

. . . in Burbank Saturday night. Too "medicated" that night to post:icon_smile_big:

. . . and busy Sunday, so here goes:

Those are actually navy trousers - I swear - but they came out kind of a grayish brown. Oh, well

Oops! I didn't button my coat. Dang!


----------



## dchandler2

A couple of pictures from this Sunday and last Sunday. The first suit is a dark blue.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, Blueboy. I don't know if I've seen your picture before. (I don't read this every day.)

I like the shirt quite a bit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Ferre pant
TB belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mattdeckard

Matt Deckard Apparel
jacket 
shirt 
trousers

Armani 
tie

Polo Ralph Lauren
pocket square 
socks

Nordstrom 
shoes


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Thank you . . .*



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice outfit, Blueboy. I don't know if I've seen your picture before. (I don't read this every day.)
> 
> I like the shirt quite a bit.


. . . kindly. It's a Hilfiger with nice detailing, like double collar and sleeve buttons.


----------



## TheShaun

Mattdeckard said:


> Matt Deckard Apparel
> oes


Sorry, can't even look at your clothes in this one, my attention lies elsewhere. Gotta love a beautiful woman smoking a cigar! :biggrin:


----------



## zblaesi

_Coming this summer... or winter... or whenever right before Oscar season is... what happens when an elite team of badass ninja spy soldiers are ordered to invade Iraq, but instead kill the President of the United States?_ Inglourious Basterds 2: Iraq Undone. _Directed by Quentin Tarantino._ _The movie everyone is talking about_. _Film critic Michael Philips exclaims, "For my money, that bar scene was the most suspenseful scene I've witnessed in decades!" Featuring the acclaimed cast from Oceans 9000. Producer and acting coach-psychologist: Lars von Trier; critics continue: it's the best acting you'll see since that movie we found hidden in his basement! Narrated by... some guy from AAAC?

_(Did I over do myself here? :deadhorse-a


----------



## MikeDT

Bespoke cotton short sleeved shirt from HK.
Cheap and nasty, and very wrinkled jeans from local market.
Rado watch(not fake).


----------



## ajo

That is an exceptional tie you have on. What brand?


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to work after a hiatus on the Left Coast . . .*

After a week's sojourn in spots on the West Coast, I am back to work, and am today, back in a suit.

For your potential enjoyment, then . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> After a week's sojourn in spots on the West Coast, I am back to work, and am today, back in a suit.
> 
> For your potential enjoyment, then . . .


Have you gotten the longwings for this suit yet??


----------



## upr_crust

*Cash flow being what it is, I've not yet taken the plunge.*

I haven't only because you've not sent me your credit card yet :wink2:.

I did, however, remove the twin-seamed lace-ups from my wardrobe, those that got no love in these fora - donated them to a friend in the UK with a different style sensibility than my own.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Have you gotten the longwings for this suit yet??


----------



## MikeDT

ajo said:


> That is an exceptional tie you have on. What brand?


Oh yeh the tie... Well it's 'Vincengo'.... which is what is says on the packet...along with the words 'Italian design'.... yeh right!


----------



## Holdfast

^ I think he was asking me. 



ajo said:


> That is an exceptional tie you have on. What brand?


Thanks. Stefano Ricci. Overpriced, and the silk is too thick to tie a proper knot easily. Pattern, colour & feel are very nice though. Wouldn't get more Ricci ties though.


----------



## blaze79

MikeDT said:


> Bespoke cotton short sleeved shirt from HK.
> Cheap and nasty, and very wrinkled jeans from local market.
> Rado watch(not fake).


Wow!! Great color combo! 
Very smart


----------



## kitonbrioni

ever jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*As today is a "no-style" day due to incipient rain, here's what I wore on vacation . . .*

. . . for Sunday brunch at the Palace Hotel in San Francisco - an orgy of food and Champagne, it will break any diet.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Black T-shirt with red and white band logo, all black workers kilt, black 8-hole Dr. Martens.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Black T-shirt with red and white band logo, all black workers kilt, black 8-hole Dr. Martens.


Skinhead chic returns??


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Indeed, the kilt adds a modern touch!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

I can't post pictures from here, work software fobids uploading of files so in boring description.
Navy 2 button darted blazer with Royal signals Blazer Badge, plain pewter buttons, made by Osuma of Finland.
Lilac spread collar shirt, Charcoal tie with regular patern of smal pastell polka dots in lines of lilac, baby blue and pink surounded byvery thin border of silver grey (by George at Asda) tied in a half Windsor. Black leather belt.
Charcoal trousers. Black moc toe lace up shoes.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Douglas, what kind of response do you get with your regt badge on your blazer? What kind of looks do you get from people? 
I had mine on a blazer as a young man many years ago but took it off when I noticed that only chaps over 60 seemed to favour the look. Haven't worn it on a blazer since.
By the way your rig sounds really classy.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

To tell you the truth I don't qualify as a young man (I am 47) but blazers with badges are relatively common in central Scotland (often bowling clubs though and all ages play lawn bowls here) so I don't get a lot of attention for that.
I do get comments for pastel shirts on occasion but not from anyone who is not wearing a shell suit.

PS Classy with an Asda tie


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

We're of an age. I'll be 49 soon.


----------



## GoToEleven

Upr Crust -- 

Many thanks to you and the other members of this thread who provide us with so many worthy examples of what fine dress should look like. I have particularly appreciated both your style and your willingness to provide pictures of what you wear each day. 

I do have one request, however: could you please make sure that any pictures you post have your cufflinks positioned so that we can see the detail of what you have chosen? The still shots you post each day of the shirt / tie / cufflinks combination you laid out are often either a little blurry (could you be inside the camera's minimum focal length?) or have the cufflinks placed at an angle where we get more reflection off them than view of the detail. 

This small adjustment would be deeply appreciated, as I am always eager to see what cufflinks you have and what you selected for that day. Due to you influence, I have now purchased quite a number of sets, and couldn't be happier putting them on each day. 

Thanks again... 

-- GTE


----------



## simonfoy

*Todays attire*

Someone said to me to try and look more natural when I have my photo taken so How about these? Not being sarky just injecting a little humour into my otherwise drab existance. I tried the Samaritans they were engaged, :icon_smile:


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Best pic ever!!!

Edit: Next time, I think you need to do the Blue steel look.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . for Sunday brunch at the Palace Hotel in San Francisco - an orgy of food and Champagne, it will break any diet.


Sounds like my kind of meal.


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, dear, I seem to have infected someone else with my mania for cufflinks . . .*

You're welcome for the examples of style that I purvey in this thread, and appreciate the kind compliments. They assure me that I am not the visual equivalent of someone's old auntie, babbling senselessly in a corner at a family gathering, to the interest of no one :icon_smile:.

As for your request, I will endeavor to get better close-ups of my cufflinks. Part of the problem is the links themselves, in conjunction with the flash - often times the flash catches reflective surfaces on the links themselves, and what is seen is a flash and a blur.

I will have reasons of my own to do better in that regard, as I bought two more pairs of cufflinks while on vacation last week - one pair at Cable Car Clothiers in SF (a.k.a. Heaven Above for those in the Trad crowd), and one pair at a Saks Off Fifth outlet store in Folsom, CA (home of the Folsom prison sung about by Johnny Cash). Ironically enough, when I examined both pairs, I found them both made by the same manufacturer (David Donohue - his monogram was on the stud backs) - an unsettling notion, as I had paid some six times the cost for the pair from Cable Car than from Saks Off Fifth, but such is retail.

I hope to feature both sets tomorrow and Friday.



GoToEleven said:


> Upr Crust --
> 
> Many thanks to you and the other members of this thread who provide us with so many worthy examples of what fine dress should look like. I have particularly appreciated both your style and your willingness to provide pictures of what you wear each day.
> 
> I do have one request, however: could you please make sure that any pictures you post have your cufflinks positioned so that we can see the detail of what you have chosen? The still shots you post each day of the shirt / tie / cufflinks combination you laid out are often either a little blurry (could you be inside the camera's minimum focal length?) or have the cufflinks placed at an angle where we get more reflection off them than view of the detail.
> 
> This small adjustment would be deeply appreciated, as I am always eager to see what cufflinks you have and what you selected for that day. Due to you influence, I have now purchased quite a number of sets, and couldn't be happier putting them on each day.
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> -- GTE


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
MB pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

simonfoy: You kind of remind me of Ricky Gervais. Not a bad thing at all.


----------



## simonfoy

LOL, Thanks...................I think.................


----------



## Pentheos

MikeDT said:


> Bespoke cotton short sleeved shirt from HK.


Really? So, you had to return to the tailor how many times for him to get that just right?


----------



## MikeDT

Pentheos said:


> Really? So, you had to return to the tailor how many times for him to get that just right?


Actually I only needed the one fitting, Shayne Custom Tailors in HK got it right first time. BTW I have six of these cotton shirts, all in different colours.

I do have difficulty though in getting RTW jeans because of my 188cm height here in China, leg length is often a problem.


----------



## Pentheos

My thoughts:

1) never button the bottom button
2) sleeves need to be shortened a bit, maybe up to a full inch (I can't tell how tall you are)
3) it might be the photo, but the darting on the jacket has led to a single stripe which ends on the very front of your chest pocket? can you confirm? strange...


----------



## Pentheos

Spectacular.


----------



## richard d.

Well, I must say...another great look by Holdfast! Nice socks also. Richard d.


Holdfast said:


> Sounds like my kind of meal.


----------



## upr_crust

*I can't compete with simonfoy for inventive poses, I fear . . .*

. . . I'll just have to make do with my standard ones.

The tie and links are new - from an outlet center in Folsom, CA (tie from Brooks Bros., links from Saks Off Fifth). The shirt is old, the suit and shoes somewhere in between . . .





































For GoToEleven, I hope that the links show up well enough for you.


----------



## simonfoy

Pentheos said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> 1) never button the bottom button
> 2) sleeves need to be shortened a bit, maybe up to a full inch (I can't tell how tall you are)
> 3) it might be the photo, but the darting on the jacket has led to a single stripe which ends on the very front of your chest pocket? can you confirm? strange...


I specifically buttoned up the jacket as someone complained last time that they needed doing up and he couldn't tell the proper fit of the jacket unless done up. I can't win lol :smile:

Sleeves need a touch although it is such a small amount it may not be worth it. I normally have a waistcoat on with it which brings it up nicely.

Will have a look at the pocket you may be right.

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated Simon


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks for the kind words upthread.



upr_crust said:


> .The shirt is old...


The contrast/tab combo comes across nicely though. I can't wear tab collars myself (I find them irredeemably fiddly to do up), but it looks pretty distinctive.


----------



## upr_crust

*Tab collars are fiddly - whether irredeemably so depends on one's manual dexterity . . .*

. . . and the mechanism holding the tab in place.

Today's shirt is held together with a brass collar stud - the two collar edges are each set with a loop, and one puts the loops over the stud (which also acts as the collar button). The store which sold these shirts shows nothing even vaguely like them now (they moved the factory very far off shore - from Pennsylvania to Pakistan).

Snap tabs are a bit less fiddly to fasten - button tabs are a bit more fiddly, and all tab collar shirts require a smaller knot (hence today's four-in-hand, as this tie is fairly fully lined). I have found that Charvet ties work rather well with tab collars - they are very lightly lined, and make a long, narrow knot, which tends to work well with a tab or an eyelet collar.



Holdfast said:


> The contrast/tab combo comes across nicely though. I can't wear tab collars myself (I find them irredeemably fiddly to do up), but it looks pretty distinctive.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> I do get comments for pastel shirts on occasion but not from anyone who is not wearing a *shell suit.*


What's a shell suit? My ignorance of it disallows me from commenting on your pastel shirt, because I'm not wearing such a suit, right? But just in case it doesn't, the shirt sounds swell.


----------



## zblaesi

Love the pocket square! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> . . . and the mechanism holding the tab in place.
> 
> Today's shirt is held together with a brass collar stud - the two collar edges are each set with a loop, and one puts the loops over the stud (which also acts as the collar button). The store which sold these shirts shows nothing even vaguely like them now (they moved the factory very far off shore - from Pennsylvania to Pakistan).
> 
> Snap tabs are a bit less fiddly to fasten - button tabs are a bit more fiddly, and all tab collar shirts require a smaller knot (hence today's four-in-hand, as this tie is fairly fully lined). I have found that Charvet ties work rather well with tab collars - they are very lightly lined, and make a long, narrow knot, which tends to work well with a tab or an eyelet collar.


Great info. The only tab collar shirts I've owned were the button variety, which, as you say, are the fiddliest of the lot and frankly I lost patience with them.



zblaesi said:


> Love the pocket square! Where'd you get it?


Thanks; Kent Wang


----------



## upr_crust

To translate from the Brit-speak, a shell suit is a track suit - normally in nylon or fleece, and the favored uniform of the "chav" - a lower-class gentleman whose idea of style is a shell/track suit, designer sneakers, and gold chains.



Peak and Pine said:


> What's a shell suit? My ignorance of it disallows me from commenting on your pastel shirt, because I'm not wearing such a suit, right? But just in case it doesn't, the shirt sounds swell.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
JL penny loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## sowilson

Well, it's a Thursday, middle of June, must be Seersucker day. So why not have some fun


----------



## MikeDT

Am I blue?

Light blue HK bespoke cotton short sleeve shirt, one of a set. 
Supermarket jeans 'The fashion is your excellence choic'... which is what it says on the rear label.


----------



## zblaesi

sowilson said:


> Well, it's a Thursday, middle of June, must be Seersucker day. So why not have some fun


Nice sock/belt combination.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Peak and Pine said:


> What's a shell suit? My ignorance of it disallows me from commenting on your pastel shirt, because I'm not wearing such a suit, right? But just in case it doesn't, the shirt sounds swell.


Sportswear worn by people whose Idea of sport is walking to the kebab shop drinking strong lager or bumwine.

A fine example.

I am sorry There are no not safe for work tags available.


----------



## upr_crust

*Playing with my "new toys" on a meteorologically inappropriate day . . .*

I am taking a friend out to dinner this evening, for his birthday, and have thus overdressed for the expected highs of 29C/85F this afternoon, but, so long as one must swelter in summer heat in a suit, one might as well wear something attractive (and new - the latest BB MTM, with cufflinks from Cable Car Clothiers in SF).


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

That is outstanding Upr Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the compliment, and you've also increased my vocabulary - "bumwine" was not a word in my personal lexicon until I saw your usage of it (though a check with Wikipedia showed that I was familiar with many of the brands listed under that rubric - though only as brand names - I have more regard for my liver than to consume them).



Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> That is outstanding Upr Crust.


----------



## riyadh552

sowilson said:


> Well, it's a Thursday, middle of June, must be Seersucker day. So why not have some fun


Very nicely put together sir. Well done.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


Great braces.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfits So, Upr and Holdfast. (Although it's hard not to take the consistent sartorial splendor of Upr and Holdfast for granted! They always look great.)


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Holdfast - the braces are from your general neck of the woods (i.e. the UK) - New & Lingwood, some 12 years ago or so, I believe.

I'd compliment you on your attire, but my employer succeeds in blocking your photos (a very inconsistent blockage - Lisbon, when he posts, always shows up, and I can see Sowilson's posting for today as well - very cool and colorful).



Holdfast said:


> Great braces.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> I am taking a friend out to dinner this evening, for his birthday, and have thus overdressed for the expected highs of 29C/85F this afternoon, but, so long as one must swelter in summer heat in a suit, one might as well wear something attractive (and new - the latest BB MTM, with cufflinks from Cable Car Clothiers in SF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking very nice. Martin does a great job


----------



## mcarthur

HF,
who is the maker of your tassel loafers?


----------



## Holdfast

mcarthur said:


> HF,
> who is the maker of your tassel loafers?


Ferragamo (Tramezzas); hope you like them!


----------



## video2

MikeDT said:


> Am I blue?
> 
> Light blue HK bespoke cotton short sleeve shirt, one of a set.
> Supermarket jeans 'The fashion is your excellence choic'... which is what it says on the rear label.


You look bad, real ban evem fo PRC


----------



## video2

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Sportswear worn by people whose Idea of sport is walking to the kebab shop drinking strong lager or bumwine.
> 
> A fine example.
> 
> Immigrants from Lithuania:icon_cheers:


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> Ferragamo (Tramezzas); hope you like them!


thank you! i do


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Menichetti pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I am taking a friend out to dinner this evening, for his birthday, and have thus overdressed for the expected highs of 29C/85F this afternoon, but, so long as one must swelter in summer heat in a suit, one might as well wear something attractive (and new - the latest BB MTM, with cufflinks from Cable Car Clothiers in SF).


 I agree entirely, outstanding.


----------



## philidor

Just me in madras and a needlepoint belt:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
Brioni shirt
Etro pocket-square
RT cufflinks
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Ferragamo tassel loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC

Pardon the construction on the iGent deck.


----------



## blaze79




----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
CK tie
SR pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci tassel loafers
Tommy cologne
Piaget 18k gold watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*A night at the opera . . .*

. . . for the very local Opera Pasadena _Cosi Fan Tutte_, with some surprisingly good female leads.

I'll have to remember to button the sleeves on that shirt smaller


----------



## Jovan

Today, no pictures. But imagine if you will:
BB GF 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets
White point collar barrel cuff shirt
Brown belt
RLP forward pleat chinos
Burgundy penny loafers


----------



## Holdfast

Longest Day of the Year demands something eye-opening to help me stay awake...


----------



## mcarthur

^^sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Holdfast said:


> Longest Day of the Year demands something eye-opening to help me stay awake...


that is an eye opener even for a colorblind guy


----------



## kitonbrioni

nc hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore on Fathers day. My girlfriend did not like the contrast between the red tie and the burgundy trousers. I told her sometime you have to break the rules.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Emerald green Puma tennis shirt, with black puma logo and B & W piping, knee-length khaki/desert army shorts (large side and back pockets), dark blue Gola track shoes (no spikes) cloth/synthetic with the classic 2 Gola white stipes and 1 horizontal stripe bearing the gola name in gold - cult footwear in England. Tortoiseshell wraparounds. 1930's Wendia officer's watch on brown leather strap.


----------



## ascotman

Sowilson, this is just a great, great look!!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing up while the temperature is slightly lower, and adding my own entry into the great . . .*

. . . "black suit" debate.

Whether today's suit is suitable for a business office or not I leave to those who care to debate this point - all I know is that today's suit seems to complement my physique (such as it is these days), and that it's comfortably light enough to wear on a day with temp's to reach 83F/28C.

Without further ado then . . .





































Judging from the weather reports, this will most likely be my last suited foray for the week - heat and humidity, or thunderstorms dominate the rest of the week here in NYC.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Very nice UprCrust, particularly like the shoes.
I am still not allowed to post pics from work even at lunchtime, so you will have to have a description again.
Red cashmere wool mix lightweight blazer/sports jacket 2 button with slash pockets
White spread collar shirt
Vintage tie from Henry Burton and Co. Glasgow, dark cherry with ½" maroon and pink open patterned medallions on it. half Windsor knot.
Black leather belt.
Dark taupe single pleat trousers.
Black deck shoes


----------



## upr_crust

The shoes are a French brand called Heschung, and were bought at the Barney's warehouse sale several years ago. Otherwise, the suit, shirt and tie are Brooks (the suit is a Golden Fleece Regent), and the cufflinks are either from Benson & Clegg in London, or Ben Silver - enamelled Britannia farthings.



Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Very nice UprCrust, particularly like the shoes


----------



## jayteecee

Ah, summertime...


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> ...burgundy trousers...


These look very cool. Nice. (next time, listen to the missus on the tie.  )


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati ostrich bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Feeling slouchy & crumpled...


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
LP shirt
LP pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

I should only look that good when "slouchy and crumpled" . . .



Holdfast said:


> Feeling slouchy & crumpled...


----------



## YoungClayB

Hey guys...I've been working from home a lot lately...so not a whole lot of pics to publish. I came into the office today, but its 97 degrees in Charlotte today...I just couldnt bring myself to put on longsleeves and a tie - much less a jacket. I am still getting used to my new PTBs...I really like how well they go with more casual outfits like what I am wearing today. Wearing a polo shirt with a balmoral just doesnt look right, but the blucher does the trick!


----------



## jayteecee

Hot in DC today - had to loosen the tie!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
RLP pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## blaze79

YoungClayB said:


> Hey guys...I've been working from home a lot lately...so not a whole lot of pics to publish. I came into the office today, but its 97 degrees in Charlotte today...I just couldnt bring myself to put on longsleeves and a tie - much less a jacket. I am still getting used to my new PTBs...I really like how well they go with more casual outfits like what I am wearing today. Wearing a polo shirt with a balmoral just doesnt look right, but the blucher does the trick!


The weather sounds nice and the shoes look great.
But...
If you are going to wear a t-shirt under your polo, I suggest that you choose a V-neck next time.
The Polo looks one size too big in my eyes.


----------



## Edinburgh Lad

Well as its Dress Down Friday I am wearing G-Star jeans with Braces (Blue/Red Stripe) and a pale Blue shirt and Tie (Navy with a thin White/Red stripe)


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Dress down Friday here as well, Evisu jeans, black web belt, sand on sand subdued checked shirt & tigers eye cufflinks, chocolate brown tie with tiny pale blue and pink dots Kahuna watch, white rose quartz earring and Vintage ox blood Doc Martin _weejuns_.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Burberis

My first post here. :smile:







https://img34.imageshack.us/i/photo178fe.jpg/https://img34.imageshack.us/i/photo178fe.jpg/
https://img682.imageshack.us/i/photo179.jpg/


----------



## GoToEleven

*Wecome to AAAC!*

Any chance you can upload larger pictures in the future? Always nice to see the detail of each person's clothing.


----------



## blaze79

Burberis said:


> My first post here. :smile:
> ]https://[URL]https://img34.imageshack.us/i/photo178fe.jpg/[/URL]


Welcome aboard, always nice to see some more people in this thread 
Not a fan of the tie and PS though...to put it nicely :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000

GoToEleven said:


> Any chance you can upload larger pictures in the future? Always nice to see the detail of each person's clothing.


If you click on the picture it enlarges.


----------



## Jovan

Yes, thumbnails are always appreciated in picture-heavy threads like this, especially if they're huge pictures.


----------



## thunderw21

Been on vacation so this is from last Sunday.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Gucci shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
RLP socks
Gravati loafers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Dragoon

jayteecee said:


> Hot in DC today - had to loosen the tie!


I would appreciate the particulars on this jacket.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Toying with the "stripes of the same width" rule. Think it works?

Suit: HSM
Shirt: BB
Shoes: Alden
Tie and PS: Robert Talbott


----------



## Acct2000

Yes, it works. The suit and shirt are subtle enough where there is no clashing happening.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

HF - enjoying the variety lately!

What's the story on the patina on the toe? Is that naturally occuring or did you engineer it?

Andy


----------



## Jovan

I thought the "rule" was to have stripes of different widths.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Jovan said:


> I thought the "rule" was to have stripes of different widths.


You are correct. That's what I meant by "toying" with that rule as my stripes are of similar width. I'm wondering if my bending that rule works here.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Sedapsofeca said:


> Toying with the "stripes of the same width" rule. Think it works?
> 
> Suit: HSM
> Shirt: BB
> Shoes: Alden
> Tie and PS: Robert Talbott


Really nice wardrobe, today. Good job!https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## MikeDT

'Dress down Friday' for us.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Wow! That is some beautiful scenery in the Background. Also, it looks like you guys had a nice fun day..


----------



## jayteecee

Dragoon said:


> I would appreciate the particulars on this jacket.


It is an Orvis wrinkle-free gingham sports coat in navy-and-khaki check.


----------



## MikeDT

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> Wow! That is some beautiful scenery in the Background. Also, it looks like you guys had a nice fun day..


Zach.. Oh it was a real fun weekend, with some really fantastic scenery.
https://gallery.me.com/gomem#100031&bgcolor=black&view=grid
https://gallery.me.com/gomem#100041&bgcolor=black&view=grid

...and it's all going to be on China Central TV. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qiandao_Lake


----------



## blaze79




----------



## Sedapsofeca

blaze79 said:


>


Blaze: a very sofisticated look. I'm not sure I could pull it off but it seems to work for you!


----------



## Horticulturalist

Looking good, Blaze! Great summer look, love the ps.

(By the way, I think the dwarf conifer in the pot behind you has died... :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Holdfast

thunderw21 said:


> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b367/thunderw21/more stuff/me152.jpg


Liking the attitude of this pic.



Sedapsofeca said:


> Toying with the "stripes of the same width" rule. Think it works?


I don't think the stripes are the problem with this outfit, more the general blandness of it. Things appear to fit fine, in an unremarkable way, though the trousers are a bit too long and probably too wide too, but the shirt and tie are just bland in combination with that suit. I'd put lists of rules aside for a moment, and just focus on the overall instant impression generated when you look in the mirror. Did you actually like this look or not? I'm guessing you weren't sure, felt a bit "meh" about it and rationalised that into a relatively irrelevant question about the matching stripe width, whereas the actual issue is more fundamental than that. If it doesn't look right in the mirror, something's wrong, so swap a few items around and see if it looks better. You'll derive most the "rules" yourself that way, from first principles, and the ones you don't derive, you probably didn't need to know.



Sedapsofeca said:


> https://img576.imageshack.us/img576/1416/jun22002.jpg
> 
> What's the story on the patina on the toe? Is that naturally occuring or did you engineer it?


I screwed up the polishing once. I wanted a little more variegation so used a little black polish, but left it on a bit too long and have never been able to tone it down and/or get rid of it since. Acetone would strip it, but I know my limits now, and am not going near a nice pair of shoes with the stuff. It does get a little less prominent with every successive polish though, so eventually I suspect it will fade away more.



blaze79 said:


> https://www.myupload.dk/showfile/550767cf3e1.jpg/


I like this a lot. You might want to consider a higher collar or a button-down collar, as that one is flattening a bit too much under your jacket.


----------



## Dragoon

jayteecee said:


> It is an Orvis wrinkle-free gingham sports coat in navy-and-khaki check.


Thank you, sir. I have had my eye on this jacket and just purchased one on ebay. I hope it looks as good on me as yours does on you.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*It's complicated . . .*

. . . as the suit has stripes of alternating wider and narrower widths. So I'm not sure whether Sedapsofeca means that his shirt stripes are the same as the wider or the narrower, but I'll have to assume the wider. In any case, because of the varied width of the suit stripes, the "rule" probably shouldn't apply, whether the shirt stripes matched either. Also, the shirt stripes are not solid, which would mitigate, IMO, even if there were only one stripe width on the suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Large Penny cufflinks
Charvet tie
Brioni belt
Brion socks
Brioni balmorals
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Sean1982

A rather hot day by the seaside.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

Holdfast said:


> I don't think the stripes are the problem with this outfit, more the general blandness of it. Things appear to fit fine, in an unremarkable way, though the trousers are a bit too long and probably too wide too, but the shirt and tie are just bland in combination with that suit. I'd put lists of rules aside for a moment, and just focus on the overall instant impression generated when you look in the mirror. Did you actually like this look or not? I'm guessing you weren't sure, felt a bit "meh" about it and rationalised that into a relatively irrelevant question about the matching stripe width, whereas the actual issue is more fundamental than that. If it doesn't look right in the mirror, something's wrong, so swap a few items around and see if it looks better. You'll derive most the "rules" yourself that way, from first principles, and the ones you don't derive, you probably didn't need to know.


HF: I appreciate the feedback. I wouldn't pretend to compete with your style knowledge :icon_hailthee:.

While I agree that's it's a restrained look, I prefer to call it "classic". I was making a public appearance in rural America on behalf of my employer. In that setting even wearing a PS is a little _showy_.

I also have the additional challenge of being 6'6". When I wear something too loud I worry about feeling like I stand out. I'd prefer to wear something classic, well-fitting, and boring than feel like a clown.


----------



## stevelovescufflinks

Shirt by Canali, cufflinks by Baade II, Armani suit, feragammo shoes


----------



## MikeDT

Shirt from George at Asda, trousers from a tailor in Hong Kong, air-conditioning by Haier of Qingdao.


----------



## blaze79

Sedapsofeca said:


> Blaze: a very sofisticated look. I'm not sure I could pull it off but it seems to work for you!


Thanks...though I'm pretty sure you could pul it off aswell 



Horticulturalist said:


> Looking good, Blaze! Great summer look, love the ps.
> 
> (By the way, I think the dwarf conifer in the pot behind you has died... :icon_smile_wink


Thanks man  Hte PS is from Kent Wang
No no it's not dead...it's just resting.



Holdfast said:


> I like this a lot. You might want to consider a higher collar or a button-down collar, as that one is flattening a bit too much under your jacket.


Thank you very much. Means a lot comming from you, as I really like your looks a lot. And they inspire me.
I agree on the collar. This is a spread collar wich doesn't work well without a tie, and it annoys me. Haven't ordered spread collar since, as it limits possible uses.


----------



## Holdfast

Sedapsofeca said:


> While I agree that's it's a restrained look, I prefer to call it "classic". I was making a public appearance in rural America on behalf of my employer. In that setting even wearing a PS is a little _showy_.
> 
> I also have the additional challenge of being 6'6". When I wear something too loud I worry about feeling like I stand out. I'd prefer to wear something classic, well-fitting, and boring than feel like a clown.


Sure, that's fine. And I freely acknowledge that because I don't have the same concerns in terms of employment, I do wear a lot of eccentric stuff that comes across as daft and clownish occasionally.

But without harping on too much about your look that day (because I don't want to discourage you, rather encourage you to continue trying out different looks), the problem I have with it isn't that it was classic. There are plenty of understated, classic looks that look superb, without being showy/eccentric/daft in the way my choices can often be. The problem with your look that day is that it doesn't stand out in any way. It's an identikit look that millions of people wear every day.

Now, you say you don't want to stand out by being loud. I'd suggest that a better option would be to stand out by being something else because if you don't stand out at all you won't be remembered when you do something right. Thing is, you have to choose what the "something else" is. Clothes are automatically part of a third party's appraisal of you the instant they meet. Zillions of preconceptions (some conscious, some unconscious) will colour their subsequent view of you and attitude towards you. If you don't use clothes to your advantage one way or another, they will just think "meh" rather than "eccentric" or "classic" or whatever impression you want to project. If you want to develop a Brumellian, sober, classic, well-fitting style, that's great, go for it. If you want to develop a foppish look, even better... 

But seriously, the point is that if you develop none of the above, you need to be truly outstanding at what you do for work (or have a particularly strong personality in other ways) to push forwards at work, life, whatever. Clothes are an easy temporary shortcut sometimes (though they're certainly very far from enough on their own) as, when used effectively, they work on people's preconceptions in a helpful way. That's why I'm a big advocate of junking rules as a starting point and instead focusing on "do I like what I see in the mirror?" as your primary rule. If it matches your expectations of what you wanted to project that day, walk out the door. If not, switch something around. But to do this, you need to know what image you want to project.



blaze79 said:


> I agree on the collar. This is a spread collar wich doesn't work well without a tie, and it annoys me. Haven't ordered spread collar since, as it limits possible uses.


I have the same problem with spread collars, but partly solved it by having higher collars, which stand up a bit better under a jacket. Having the second button a little higher than average helps a touch too, though I haven't done this. Of course, these options are easier if you're ordering the shirt yourself, but even if not, if you browse the different RTW makers, you should find some useful brands. Buttons-down collars bypass the problem entirely, but I don't like wearing them with ties.

No looks from me for a while; not working this week and the weather's too hot for anything but polos, open collar shirts, chinos, lightweight jeans, shorts, mocs/drivers, etc, etc. Not exactly interesting or stylish, I'm afraid. Or rather, I lack the ability to make these looks interesting and stylish!


----------



## upr_crust

I fear that I must echo Holdfast's sentiments with regard to attire - mine has been very "dressed down", even though I've been working the last weeks, but the weather in NYC has been hot and humid, and I must brave the subway system every working day, so it's been polo shirts and khakis for work, and that or less for leisure time. 

I hope that the weather will break by midweek - if so, I may post photos again. I also suffer the same fate as Holdfast - I can't make sportswear look worthy of attention - plain upholstery stretched over my aging frame does nothing good visually .


----------



## Burberis




----------



## sowilson

++1 Burberis. That's a fun look. I would like to see a closeup of the jacket


----------



## YoungClayB

Another hot one in the QC...I finally found a belt that matches my cigar shell pretty well...Its a Dockers belt from Kohl's for $19!  The cool part is that not only is the color really close to the cigar color, but the stitching also compliments the storm welt stitching quite well.


----------



## Cary Grant

Pick your poison.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Cary Grant said:


>


Great video!!!! Also, that is a very nice wardrobe choice today.


----------



## riyadh552

Burberis said:


>


Great look Burberis. I especially like the shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
Kiton loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## fxh

Sedapsofeca said:


> While I agree that's it's a restrained look, I prefer to call it "classic". I was making a public appearance in rural America on behalf of my employer. In that setting even wearing a PS is a little _showy_.
> 
> I also have the additional challenge of being 6'6". When I wear something too loud I worry about feeling like I stand out. I'd prefer to wear something classic, well-fitting, and boring than feel like a clown.


In that context it looks just about right. Keeping context in mind I'd lose the PS and try a pale blue shirt - would look smart, fit in and not scream "try hard"


----------



## Cary Grant

ZachGranstrom said:


> Great video!!!! Also, that is a very nice wardrobe choice today.


Thanks Zach.


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^I like that first blurry pic...very artsy and cool looking. Also, I really like that tie.

My attire for today...got a little rain last night and cooled things off a bit although still very muggy...at least cool enough to break the tie back out. I love this ugly old tie! This is also the first time I have worn calfskin since I got my cigar PTB's...its feels very wierd going back to calf after getting used to wearing such a "substantial" shell shoe.


----------



## Cary Grant

Much appreciated, Clay 

That shirt is much too large for you. A cople of sizes by the looks of it through the shoulders. But the collar etc all are too big.


----------



## Sedapsofeca

YoungClayB said:


> This is also the first time I have worn calfskin since I got my cigar PTB's...its feels very wierd going back to calf after getting used to wearing such a "substantial" shell shoe.


Does that mean you've been wearing your PTBs every day??


----------



## YoungClayB

Cary Grant said:


> That shirt is much too large for you. A cople of sizes by the looks of it through the shoulders. But the collar etc all are too big.


Yes, the shoulders are too big, but the collar is ok. I got the shirt on sale for like 7 bucks...I know that is no excuse for an ill fitting shirt, but it is what it is...oh and it was the only shirt in my closet this morning that wasnt wrinkled...its past 11am now, so I think I'll roll up my shirt sleeves; that always makes a not-so-great-fitting shirt look better right?  I love the winter time because I can wear jackets to hide my poor fitting shirts - no such luck in the heat of the summer. Over the course of my postings here, I have managed to procure several shirts that fit quite nicely...its just going to take some time to get rid of the ones that don't.



Sedapsofeca said:


> Does that mean you've been wearing your PTBs every day??


Nah...I've been mostly working from home so I havent had the need to wear ANY shoes on most days


----------



## Cary Grant

While collar tightness is personal preference, that there is such a visible gap makes it look like you far exceed to "one finger" rule.


----------



## Top Guns

In Clay's defense, I also run into shirt problems. In order to get a collar that fits my neck (17-1/2") and sleeves of the correct length (36/37") I usually end up with a fairly baggy looking shirt. I also tend to need longer shirts since a standard length seems a bit short when tucking in. I know about fitted shirts, but tend to have a problem finding all the requirements in a single shirt. Fitted, long, 36/37" sleeves, and a 17-1/2" neck. Apparently, the "standard" torso model for such dimensions is a hulking brute of a man!

And no, I'm not willing to shell out the clams for a bespoke shirt or twelve.


----------



## YoungClayB

Cary Grant said:


> While collar tightness is personal preference, that there is such a visible gap makes it look like you far exceed to "one finger" rule.


maybe its just the angle that I was holding my head in the first pic...I can see that the collar separated from the back of my neck slightly as I was looking down at my camera, but this collar is not too loose. If it IS too loose, then I would hate to have to wear one that wasn't:


----------



## kitonbrioni

JW shirt
Hanro t-shirt
Barneys pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Top Guns said:


> In Clay's defense, I also run into shirt problems. In order to get a collar that fits my neck (17-1/2") and sleeves of the correct length (36/37") I usually end up with a fairly baggy looking shirt. I also tend to need longer shirts since a standard length seems a bit short when tucking in. I know about fitted shirts, but tend to have a problem finding all the requirements in a single shirt. Fitted, long, 36/37" sleeves, and a 17-1/2" neck. Apparently, the "standard" torso model for such dimensions is a hulking brute of a man!
> 
> And no, I'm not willing to shell out the clams for a bespoke shirt or twelve.


 You might try Brooks Brothers Slim or Extra Slim Fit.


----------



## Pentheos

Top Guns said:


> Fitted, long, 36/37" sleeves, and a 17-1/2" neck.


Check out Brooks Brothers.


----------



## upr_crust

*After an absence of several days, several experiments with a cheap suit . . .*

Today's suit was a "crime of opportunity" - I've never owned a pincord or seersucker suit before, and today's suit, at end-of-season prices, became too cheap to resist.

I have paired it today with a shirt that I normally reserve for wearing with olive or brown suits, but I think that the salmon pink goes well enough with the suit.

Today's socks are an attempt (however weak) at "sprezzatura".

I am glad, in any event, that temperatures and humidity have moderated themselves in NYC.

For your potential enjoyment, then . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

Nice outfit!!

Does anyone in NYC wear white belts and shoes or do they wait until the inevitable migration to Florida to buy some??


----------



## upr_crust

White shoes and belts need the context of a permanently hot climate, or a resort - I've not seen anyone in that particular combination of late in Manhattan, certainly, though white bucks would be, I believe, a traditional shoe choice for my outfit today (a white belt, however, is outside of my sartorial limits).



WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice outfit!!
> 
> Does anyone in NYC wear white belts and shoes or do they wait until the inevitable migration to Florida to buy some??


----------



## WouldaShoulda

BB is having a sale!! 

Shoes...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Belt...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Sure, why not??


----------



## upr_crust

Send me your credit card information and it will be a done deal .



WouldaShoulda said:


> BB is having a sale!!
> 
> Shoes...
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=
> 
> Belt...
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=
> 
> Sure, why not??


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010718.jpg


I'm not usually one for horizontally striped ties, at all, but I like this one a fair bit.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks Holdfast - coming from you, that means a lot . . .*

Today's tie is one that I don't wear often, and I've only two horizontally striped repp ties, but I think that the colour combo of the shirt, the tie, and the suit harmonize well, which may have had an effect on your judgment.



Holdfast said:


> I'm not usually one for horizontally striped ties, at all, but I like this one a fair bit.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> White shoes and belts need the context of a permanently hot climate, or a resort - I've not seen anyone in that particular combination of late in Manhattan, certainly, though white bucks would be, I believe, a traditional shoe choice for my outfit today (a white belt, however, is outside of my sartorial limits).


I like the choice of the black loafer. (Gucci?)
With no disrespect meant to the white buck or the tan spectator (which is always done), score one for a solid dark shoe. The contrast adds...I dunno, height or something. Can a brown or burgundy shoe be worn with seersucker as well?


----------



## upr_crust

The shoes are Italian-made loafers sold by Allen-Edmonds (and later discounted at Century21 in lower Manhattan).

I thought about brown shoes with this suit, but opted for the black horsebit loafers, as I had seen someone, a very long time ago, wear this combination, and felt that it worked well.

I'll try a burgundy or lighter brown shoe with this suit when next I wear it - the "new toy" needs to be played with in all its permutations.



wingman said:


> I like the choice of the black loafer. (Gucci?)
> With no disrespect meant to the white buck or the tan spectator (which is always done), score one for a solid dark shoe. The contrast adds...I dunno, height or something. Can a brown or burgundy shoe be worn with seersucker as well?


----------



## Acct2000

Peak, I think that refers to a jogging outfit. Some call them track suits.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

+1 for the black horsebit with seersucker. Best choice, in my opinion.


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos chukka
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit was a "crime of opportunity" - I've never owned a pincord or seersucker suit before, and today's suit, at end-of-season prices, became too cheap to resist.
> 
> I have paired it today with a shirt that I normally reserve for wearing with olive or brown suits, but I think that the salmon pink goes well enough with the suit.
> 
> Today's socks are an attempt (however weak) at "sprezzatura".
> 
> I am glad, in any event, that temperatures and humidity have moderated themselves in NYC.
> 
> For your potential enjoyment, then . . .


Great outfit

The tie in particular with that shirt works very well.

Glad to see your sartorial sensibility has over come the constraints of the climate.

ajo


----------



## Blueboy1938

upr_crust said:


>


Wouldn't a thinner sock allow one's feet be cooler and more comfortable? Those argyles, while quite nice looking, appear to be wool. I would be disinclined to wear wool socks in hot, humid weather unless I were expecting to be in severely air conditioned space the whole day.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled considerably in NYC in the last 24 hours, and the socks, though wool, are quite thin - not much more insulating than a comparable pair of cotton socks. My feet did not suffer at all during the day (or the evening, for that matter).



Blueboy1938 said:


> Wouldn't a thinner sock allow one's feet be cooler and more comfortable? Those argyles, while quite nice looking, appear to be wool. I would be disinclined to wear wool socks in hot, humid weather unless I were expecting to be in severely air conditioned space the whole day.


----------



## LilacCords

Hi Gents,

I hope you're all well.

Nice Seersucker Upr!



















I can't recall if I've posted this picture or not before but It was taken at a friends wedding - both my wife and I are shoe freaks! I thought some of you might enjoy it!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Lilac, and those are really cool shoes, though it takes more than a bit of brass to wear them in an urban setting in the UK.


----------



## upr_crust

*Playing with my "new toys" while the weather is temperate in NYC, and a last-minute change of detail . . .*

I had a late dinner with a friend last night that came with a relative abundance of excellent chardonnay, so today's original choice of combination of shirt, tie, and pocket square were made under the influence, a bit.

Thinking better of the look this morning, I traded both the tie and the pocket square, but, as I had photo'ed the original combo, I thought it might be interesting to see the difference.

The suit is BB MTM, and the pink tie is BB as well - the orange tie is Andrew's Ties.

For a momentary amusement, then . . .


----------



## riyadh552

LilacCords said:


>


Nice jacket LC!


----------



## Horticulturalist

Looking good, Lilac. Lovely shoes! (and yours aren't bad either...) ;-)


----------



## jacnyr

For the last few weeks I've had a cast on my left wrist and one on my right leg. So, I've been sporting my T Shirts and Boxers lately. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
MD belt
CH socks
Gucci chelsea boots
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## MTM_Master?

Hello All!

"Long time reader, first time poster!" (at least in this thread!)

Anyways, here goes:
Suit: Hickey Freeman MTM (Hand Tailored Line)
Tie: Robert Talbott
Shirt: Brooks Brothers MTM
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Custom Order
Cufflinks: Duchamp London

All comments and advice for future postings are very much appreciated!

P.S. I now notice how terribly dirty my mirror is and well get on that asap


----------



## ykurtz

MTM_Master? said:


> P.S. I now notice how terribly dirty my mirror is and well get on that asap


I guess you could say that your first post made a big splash.


----------



## MrAmbrose

I agree. The black shoes and belt really look sharp with seersucker.



upr_crust said:


> I thought about brown shoes with this suit, but opted for the black horsebit loafers, as I had seen someone, a very long time ago, wear this combination, and felt that it worked well.


----------



## upr_crust

*The last jacketed emsemble for a while - the weather is threatening . . .*

I am going to enjoy the last day of moderately cool summer weather in NYC today - by Sunday, it's to be 35C/96F, and humid, if I know the local weather.

Here's today's ensemble - something slightly less formal for a Friday ere a long weekend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MrAmbrose said:


> I agree. The black shoes and belt really look sharp with seersucker.


It certainly gives it more of a "big city" look!!


----------



## upr_crust

Well, if anyone lives in "the big city", it would be me . . .

Thanks, gents, in any case, for the compliments . . .



WouldaShoulda said:


> It certainly gives it more of a "big city" look!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## J.Marko

upr_crust said:


> I am going to enjoy the last day of moderately cool summer weather in NYC today - by Sunday, it's to be 35C/96F, and humid, if I know the local weather.
> 
> Here's today's ensemble - something slightly less formal for a Friday ere a long weekend.


This has to be my favorite outfit of yours in some time. Very nice! I suppose my preference is for a bit more subdued look. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Burberis

Friday's party outfit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

Then you must have to pick and choose a great deal among my postings - "subdued" isn't really in my style vocabulary .



J.Marko said:


> This has to be my favorite outfit of yours in some time. Very nice! I suppose my preference is for a bit more subdued look. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## trappperg

*Pocket square organization*

There was a question about how to organize pocket squares and I think I have come up with a solution. I found a CD organizer that featured a hanging file kind of system. It works great. The silks are easily identifiable and don't bunch up. Here are some photos:

(If this is in the wrong forum I apologize.)


----------



## Horticulturalist

MTM Master, welcome to the thread, looks good, although in my case I would have opted for a more colourful tie, and a ps naturally! But then again, I don't work in an office environment.

Upr, looking elegant as usual!

Burberis, I really liked your pictures, lots of purple! But now they seem to have disappeared...

Trapperg, good idea for storing ps's. Keeps them neat and it's easy to find what you're looking for. However, I'll probably just stick to cramming them in a drawer...


----------



## Wildblue

thunderw21 said:


> Been on vacation so this is from last Sunday.


YES! Fantastic look, just the kind that I like, and strive for myself. :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Wildblue

Trappperq, that's a FANTASTIC box for pocket squares! I'm going to look into doing something like that for myself now.



upr_crust said:


>


 Hi, Bruce! Looking good as always. I really like that tie. Obviously, very simple, but from the pictures, it looks to be thick and rich. Who is the maker?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

The tie is a simple navy blue satin, and is Brooks Bros. from several years ago. Thanks for the compliments, Chris, but it's really pretty ordinary, but it worked well enough with the shirt and jacket.

With a satin tie, one needs a fair amount of lining, or a heavier weave of satin, to make sure that it will make a nice knot - for this tie, it's option #1.



Wildblue said:


> Hi, Bruce! Looking good as always. I really like that tie. Obviously, very simple, but from the pictures, it looks to be thick and rich. Who is the maker?


----------



## upr_crust

Good thing you've not seen me since Friday - I've been in polos, shorts, and no socks for the weekend, as it's been no cooler than 30C/86F, and today hit a high of 36C/96F, with tomorrow to hit 37C/98F - and I've got a dead airconditioner in my bedroom. Arghhhhhhh.



Horticulturalist said:


> Upr, looking elegant as usual!


----------



## richard d.

Hey Burberis...Great looking outfit! Nice color combo. Love the fit of your pants, are they Brooks Brothers? Pocket square is perfect match. Everything looks great together with your pants. Will have to look for some like those. Richard d.


Burberis said:


> Friday's party outfit.


----------



## MrAmbrose

I like the trousers!



Burberis said:


> Friday's party outfit.


Great idea!



trappperg said:


> There was a question about how to organize pocket squares and I think I have come up with a solution. I found a CD organizer that featured a hanging file kind of system. It works great. The silks are easily identifiable and don't bunch up. Here are some photos:
> 
> (If this is in the wrong forum I apologize.)


----------



## blaze79




----------



## Earl of Ormonde

blaze79 said:


>


Now THAT is my kind of watch. What is that please? It looks a bit like a Jacques Lemans but classier.


----------



## blaze79

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Now THAT is my kind of watch. What is that please? It looks a bit like a Jacques Lemans but classier.


Thanks  
It's an Orient Star Power Reserve Automatic (WZ0131FD). Replaced the original steel bracelet with this dark brown strap instead.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Nice, Blaze. And levitating too... Cool! :cool2:


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## blaze79

Horticulturalist said:


> Nice, Blaze. And levitating too... Cool! :cool2:


Thanks 
Yeah I have some tricks up my sleeve...right next to the watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
Nocona belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## thunderw21

Wildblue said:


> YES! Fantastic look, just the kind that I like, and strive for myself. :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

*Oh, how the mighty have fallen (or melted, depending . . .)*

This is as close to well dressed as I am attempting, in consideration of the heat wave currently in force in NYC - today may hit 38C/100F - not a day even for a pincord suit . . .


----------



## mcarthur

^^ good attire for this heat wave. do you take the train to the office?


----------



## upr_crust

I take the subway to the office - the subway cars are fine - it's the stations that collect all the exhausted heat from the airconditioned trains.



mcarthur said:


> ^^ good attire for this heat wave. do you take the train to the office?


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> I take the subway to the office - the subway cars are fine - it's the stations that collect all the exhausted heat from the airconditioned trains.


i rode the subway pre a/c. did you have that wonderful experience?


----------



## upr_crust

I did indeed - when I first moved to NYC, I rode the "C" train line, which had only broken fans circulating hot air in graffiti-covered cars - they were NOT the "good old days".

FYI, when last I looked at the weather, it was 38C/101F here in NYC today.



mcarthur said:


> i rode the subway pre a/c. did you have that wonderful experience?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brion penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*More attire from the land of the melted . . .*

I am sure that there are places everywhere in which the temperatures are higher, or the humidity more oppressive than in NYC currently, but it's brutal here for the locals (we being a cranky bunch even in the best of times).

Here's today's attire - hardly "fashion", but enough attire to stay within the bounds of decency, and within the rules of "business casual" at my office.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> >>I am sure that there are places everywhere in which the temperatures are higher, or the humidity more oppressive than in NYC currently, but it's brutal here for the locals (we being a cranky bunch even in the best of times). Here's today's attire - hardly "fashion", but enough attire to stay within the bounds of decency.<<
> 
> ^I wouldn't worry, chief...I'm sure with the coordinated polos-to-argyles and the snazzy suedes you have in abundance, you're still better dressed than the rest of the business casual set.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

100+ degrees can put a crimp in anyone's style!!


----------



## Wildblue

upr_crust said:


> I am sure that there are places everywhere in which the temperatures are higher, or the humidity more oppressive than in NYC currently, but it's brutal here for the locals (we being a cranky bunch even in the best of times).


Would 118 Fahrenheit count?  (48 Celsius) That's what it was here yesterday, plus humidity. LOW temperature was 87 F. Next week through August is supposed to be mid 120's. Does not make for happy people.


----------



## Acct2000

Yikes, Wildblue. Don't melt over there!!!

(On the other hand, you don't have to worry much about dimpling a tie!)

Stay safe.


----------



## upr_crust

Yikes indeed - 48C/118F - that would put us all beyond cranky here in NYC. I could well imagine you missing the green coolness of Alaska . . .



Wildblue said:


> Would 118 Fahrenheit count?  (48 Celsius) That's what it was here yesterday, plus humidity. LOW temperature was 87 F. Next week through August is supposed to be mid 120's. Does not make for happy people.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
JL slip-ons
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## J.Marko

My first post on this thread about myself! Job interview today, so no PS, no crazy socks, black shoes. Gold and blue tie because I am trying to look friendly. I was smiling at the interview


----------



## Acct2000

Marko, it's a nice outfit. I hope you did well in the interview!

(P.S. I hope they did not consider the eye makeup to be eccentric.)


----------



## Beefeater

upr_crust said:


> I am sure that there are places everywhere in which the temperatures are higher, or the humidity more oppressive than in NYC currently, but it's brutal here for the locals (we being a cranky bunch even in the best of times).


You guys are getting a sampling of life in Texas. I do not envy it at all though I go through it every summer. It was actually cooler here today than NYC. Go figure.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

J Marko: Nice interview suit!! ( I hope you get the job)


----------



## upr_crust

^^^^ What he said - great interview look JMarko - hope that you get the job!


----------



## upr_crust

A Texas summer is why I visited my friend who was in San Antonio as early in May as was possible for me to do so - and SA was still 86F during the day (albeit dry heat, with a breeze). Dallas, I assume, is bad enough, but I believe that Houston, with the heat combined with the humidity, would be the worst.

Things are better in NYC -lower temp's at least, but higher humidity, I suspect.



Beefeater said:


> You guys are getting a sampling of life in Texas. I do not envy it at all though I go through it every summer. It was actually cooler here today than NYC. Go figure.


----------



## Theoden

upr_crust said:


> A Texas summer is why I visited my friend who was in San Antonio as early in May as was possible for me to do so - and SA was still 86F during the day (albeit dry heat, with a breeze). Dallas, I assume, is bad enough, but I believe that Houston, with the heat combined with the humidity, would be the worst.
> 
> Things are better in NYC -lower temp's at least, but higher humidity, I suspect.


Indeed, it's khakis and polo shirts for me at the office this week.

My boss, who is always well dressed came in today with khakis and driving mocs w/o socks.


----------



## Jovan

J. Marko: I would have said no striped suits either, but I'm sure it didn't hurt you too bad. I hope you get the job!


----------



## Holdfast

Back at work after a couple of weeks off:


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice to see another of your outfits. (They so routinely look good that I don't always post about it.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
DG pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Holdfast said:


> Back at work after a couple of weeks off:


Feels great, doesn't it?
P.S. - Nice threads.


----------



## upr_crust

It's great to see you back, and you're looking as finely turned out as ever. I am jealous that your climate is such that wearing a suit isn't uncomfortable - it's still too warm and humid here to get suited up in NYC.



Holdfast said:


> Back at work after a couple of weeks off:


----------



## Holdfast

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very nice to see another of your outfits.





PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Feels great, doesn't it?
> P.S. - Nice threads.





upr_crust said:


> It's great to see you back, and you're looking as finely turned out as ever. I am jealous that your climate is such that wearing a suit isn't uncomfortable - it's still too warm and humid here to get suited up in NYC.


Thanks all! Yesterday wasn't too hot for a suit, but today got pretty damn hot. Still, not too humid during the day (getting more so now), so I was able to be reasonably comfortable in a lightweight suit. Switched out to shorts and shirt-sleeve order when I got back home though.


----------



## jayteecee

Hot in DC but at least it was casual Friday. Once more with the Orvis sportcoat...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Zegna reversible pant
MD belt
PS socks
Gravati ankle boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## zblaesi

I often see pocket square folds like this. What type of fold is that, the reverse puff?


----------



## mysharona

Camera died and left me with only these 2 pics. Sorry.
Custom jacket
Ike Behar shirt
Izod tie
RLPL aligator belt
Loro Piana trousers
Ferragamo loafers















And a good one of my little guy...


----------



## Holdfast

zblaesi said:


> I often see pocket square folds like this. What type of fold is that, the reverse puff?


I don't know all the various names or theoretical techniques of the different folds. To get the appearance of the photo you quoted, I picked the square up in the centre, pushed the pointy ends down into the pocket, and then moved and turned the flouncy end around for a second or two until it looked right.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
LP shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## mogultv

thunderw21 said:


>


 Always a treat to see you anywhere looking so sharp.


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfit, Sharona!! Your son looks really cute, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RLP tie
DeVecchi belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
DV Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Start of a new week...


----------



## williamson

Regarding the excellent tie - it is, of course, Orangeman's Day (in northern Ireland).


----------



## Holdfast

williamson said:


> Regarding the excellent tie - it is, of course, Orangeman's Day (in northern Ireland).


In this particular case, entirely coincidental only!


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore to church on Sunday here in Texas where the temperature was around 90 degrees and that was at 9:30 in the morning. Lucky for me I only had to go from the apartment to the car, into church and then back to the car and home where I immediatley took it off and put on something more comfortable.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna shirt
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Cartier cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## deandbn

thunderw21 said:


>


Absolutely amazing Mister!


----------



## thunderw21

deandbn said:


> Absolutely amazing Mister!





mogultv said:


> Always a treat to see you anywhere looking so sharp.


Thanks guys, it's a great suit and fits just right.

Also, forgot to mention it's a 1940-dated 'Fashion Park' suit, a very high quality company.


----------



## YoungClayB

Pinstriped Daniel Cremiex suit for today with: BB herringbone shirt, BB Makers tie, AE Kingswood shoes, and goldtoe socks.

This is the first time that I've used the camera on my new iPhone 4 for my WAYWT pics...the camera on this thing is fantastic - especially for close-up shots.


----------



## mysharona

dchandler2 said:


>


I think this looks great. I absolutely love the monks. My only critique would be that I would avoid a windsor knot with a knit tie. It looks a little out of place with the knit.


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Wildblue

Holdfast said:


> Start of a new week...


Looking good! And so the orange tie isn't to celebrate the Dutch success in the World Cup, either?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AmEng

Baroni Couture Taupe Check Suit (Pleated and Cuffed)
Hemrajani (mytailor) Custom Shirt, Cream
Saks Tie
Inherited (my Grandfather) Silk Handkerchief, Brown and Cream
Allen Edmonds Weybridge Shoes, Medium Brown
Cole Haan Belt, Medium Brown
Emporio Armani Watch, Brown Leather Band, Silver Dial, Champagne Face
Silver Cufflinks with Brown Catseye Stone

My first post after a year of stalking around on the forums...more to come!


----------



## Kravata

Amazing tie!

To my inexperienced eye, this is one of the finest combos i have seen.


----------



## upr_crust

*Wrinkled clothes for an inclement day . . .*

My first pair of linen trousers, at their second wearing, with a new shirt, snatched from the clearance sales at BB. Enough attire to pass through the raindrops here in NYC, and only the second day in nearly two weeks that I've not resorted to wearing a polo shirt - oh, the shame of it all . . . .:wink2:


----------



## YoungClayB

paired today's suit with a button down collar AND bluchers ...happy hump day!


----------



## Holdfast

Kravata said:


> To my inexperienced eye, this is one of the finest combos i have seen.


Thanks. Don't worry, you'll see plenty finer once you start looking around more! 

The collar tips on this shirt almost always curl. Sigh...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Bastille Day at Bouchon Beverly Hills*


----------



## upr_crust

*The things we do for a little social pretension . . .*

I am attending a garden party fundraiser this evening for a cultural institution here in NYC, and though the temperatures are predicted to reach 90F/32C, I've gotten suited up, albeit in a cotton pincord suit. We shall see whether I will be melted by this evening . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'm looking forward to the day we can call you upr "white shoes" crust!!


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, I like the outfit, but I especially like the tie. Whose is it?


----------



## upr_crust

The tie is vintage Hermes, bought (most likely) sometime in the late 80's or early 90's, and it seemed to be the perfect tie for today - cool colours and a watermelon motif - a small bit of wish fulfillment, if nothing else!



son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, I like the outfit, but I especially like the tie. Whose is it?


----------



## upr_crust

I can see the logic behind wearing white bucks with my ensemble for today, but as the last time that I owned such footwear, I was in high school, and I wore them only with my band uniform, which was fashion trauma on many levels - the association hasn't encouraged me to take up the style.



WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm looking forward to the day we can call you upr "white shoes" crust!!


----------



## jayteecee

Yesterday...










and today...


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010744.jpg


Fun tie. Dig it.

A busier day than I expected...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> I can see the logic behind wearing white bucks with my ensemble for today, but as the last time that I owned such footwear, I was in high school, and I wore them only with my band uniform, which was fashion trauma on many levels - the association hasn't encouraged me to take up the style.


Oh, now I understand!!

We wore black PTBs with spatz so I was spared!!

To this day, when I smell deisel exhaust, my mind returns to the great Band Roadtrips of my youth...


----------



## mogultv

mysharona said:


>


Always so beautifully understated and elegant!!


----------



## video2

Your tie is too long here


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
PS socks
Kiton monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## J.Marko

I would have thought the tie and shirt would not go well together, but the overall effect with the blazer, chinos, ps and leathers is just smashing!


----------



## J.Marko

AmEng said:


>


Looks great! Welcome aboard.

I have to make a crack about being suit rich and house poor . . . at least as to house keeping :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## winslow

Everyone looks great and it is page 715 and it's 7/15


----------



## AmEng

J.Marko said:


> Looks great! Welcome aboard.
> 
> I have to make a crack about being suit rich and house poor . . . at least as to house keeping :icon_smile_wink:


As my old boss used to say: "Don't let my appearance fool you, I am not a rich man...I'm wearing my savings account." Unfortunately my priorities lie in my attire and perhaps not the state of my bedroom. Plus...I'm moving


----------



## upr_crust

*Something to wear the morning after the night before . . .*

Today's ensemble was picked out last night under the ebbing influence of adult beverages, so do forgive any untoward matching on my part - it's all due to chemical imbalance :icon_smile:.

I am meeting a fellow AAAC'er for lunch today, so slobbery was not an option. We shall see if I past muster.


----------



## AmEng

Kept it light and fun for friday!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

J.Marko said:


> Looks great! Welcome aboard.
> 
> I have to make a crack about being suit rich and house poor . . . at least as to house keeping :icon_smile_wink:


You don't dress before you make the bed??

I thought everybody did!!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

J.Marko said:


> Looks great! Welcome aboard.
> 
> I have to make a crack about being suit rich and house poor . . . at least as to house keeping :icon_smile_wink:


That's funny: I thought "house poor" (or more commonly "land poor") meant that a lot of money was invested in the real estate, which left little to spend on anything else.


----------



## upr_crust

I will refrain from commenting on your housekeeping skills, and simply compliment you on your style for today - indeed light and fun, as advertised.



AmEng said:


>


----------



## BobGuam

I don't know Upr Crust the word slob just does not come to mind when I see your pictures. I think Dapper would be better.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you for the compliment, but I am quite capable of dressing in a sub-par manner . . .*

. . . I simply don't take pictures of myself while doing so - hence your opinion, since you only see me on my better days. :icon_smile_wink:



BobGuam said:


> I don't know Upr Crust the word slob just does not come to mind when I see your pictures. I think Dapper would be better.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

AmEng said:


> Kept it light and fun for friday!


I really like this look today. Good Job!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Armani pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Casual Friday:

















after a change for a trip to the tailor:


----------



## J.Marko

Pleasant McIvor said:


> That's funny: I thought "house poor" (or more commonly "land poor") meant that a lot of money was invested in the real estate, which left little to spend on anything else.


You are right, I got it backwards. Should have said suit poor, but that may have come across the wrong way. I merely meant to imply that the valet apparently had taken the day off, which I will admit was in extremely bad taste of me.

I wish I were as well dressed; my room is no better and I don't have the excellent excuse of moving.


----------



## mysharona

Thank you MogulTV!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Not fit to be tied!*



video2 said:


> Your tie is too long here


You are quite right, of course, but I plead "smaller knot strategy" in my defense. Also, I always button my coat upon rising, so no one ever sees that, as the other picture shows.

Thank you, J. Marko. I was a little hesitant, but it had such a pure red that I decided to go with it. So - the blue for liberté, white for égalité, and red for fraternité, in honor of Bastille Day:biggrin2:


----------



## Legal_Eagle

BB 1818 Madison - charcoal gray pinstripe
White RL Purple Label barrel cuff shirt
Light orange, fine white/maroon striped Hermes tie
Black Cole Haans
IWC Flieger (auto) on black gator strap
Black Prada tripple-gusseted Saffiano briefcase


----------



## upr_crust

Nice to see you back posting RG, and good luck with Esquire this year!



rgrossicone said:


> Casual Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a change for a trip to the tailor:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/WAYWT/IMG_8968.jpg


I like this, esp. the shirt, and see why you've chosen not to wear one but still think this look needs a belt.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Nice to see you back posting RG, and good luck with Esquire this year!


Cheers upr! Nice to be back.



Holdfast said:


> I like this, esp. the shirt, and see why you've chosen not to wear one but still think this look needs a belt.


Thanks Hold...I can't help but heart gingham in any of its forms!


----------



## AmEng

Lucky Jeans
Johnston and Murphy driving mocs
Burberry button down
Ben Sherman sportcoat
Silk handkerchief (cotton one in my back pocket for the brow...its hot today!)
Emporio Armani watch, silver square dial, black face, calf band

Now all I need is a tan. :crazy:

Off to pick up my business partner at the airport - flying in from DC to get some work done and enjoy Boston in the summer.

PS: For those who seem unusually interested in the state of my bedroom....I tidied for you :biggrin:

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Alexander Chile

Hi Everyone c:

Here in Chile the weather is strange... it's cold and sunny... and it's Winter hahaha xd



















Suit : Johnsons Design
Tie : Basement 
Shirt : Pierre 
Shoes : Marquis


----------



## ZachGranstrom

AmEng: That is a nice sportcoat and pocketsquare. Good-job!

Alexander Chile:Nice suit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Alexander Chile: Nice choice of colours. However, I would wear a wider tie with those lapels, since it's less than half the size of them. Also, your coat sleeves need to be at least an inch longer. Where is the picture of your shoes?


----------



## rgrossicone

Saturday night wedding at the Jersey Shore (fist pumps not included)

























Mrs RG's debut


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Saturday night wedding at the Jersey Shore (fist pumps not included)


Hope you had fun! I like that tie. I'm sure I've said it before, but... 

IMO, it would have been interesting to have gone for a pseudo-tropical black-tie look given that white DB. Keep the tartan trousers, use black shoes, and a white shirt and either a dark solid necktie or experiment with keeping the colourful one you're wearing and see which looks better.


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> Hope you had fun! I like that tie. I'm sure I've said it before, but...
> 
> IMO, it would have been interesting to have gone for a pseudo-tropical black-tie look given that white DB. Keep the tartan trousers, use black shoes, and a white shirt and either a dark solid necktie or experiment with keeping the colourful one you're wearing and see which looks better.


I thought the same thing! I literally took out a pair of black long wings, my patent leather tux shoes, and the shoes I eventually wore. The issue was that although the invite was "black tie optional" the ceremony was literally ON THE BEACH. They were handing out flip flops as we walked from the resort to the ceremony. I, of course, stayed in my shoes and just tread carefully across the sand. Thats why I stuck with the gingham shirt and #8 LWBs. Re: the tie, you and I have very similar tastes for colorful neckwear! Had I opted for the white shirt and black shoes, I still would have wanted to keep the tie...it would have broken up the white just as well as a solid black.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> I thought the same thing!


The hive mind at work!


----------



## Alexander Chile

Jovan said:


> Alexander Chile: Nice choice of colours. However, I would wear a wider tie with those lapels, since it's less than half the size of them. Also, your coat sleeves need to be at least an inch longer. Where is the picture of your shoes?


hahaha I'll upload the picture later but I'll do it  and the sleeves. I like to use the sleeves like that, maybe it's the habit and I feel with more comfort


----------



## jst

AmEng said:


> Lucky Jeans
> Johnston and Murphy driving mocs
> Burberry button down
> Ben Sherman sportcoat
> Silk handkerchief (cotton one in my back pocket for the brow...its hot today!)
> Emporio Armani watch, silver square dial, black face, calf band
> 
> Now all I need is a tan. :crazy:
> 
> Off to pick up my business partner at the airport - flying in from DC to get some work done and enjoy Boston in the summer.
> 
> PS: For those who seem unusually interested in the state of my bedroom....I tidied for you :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Very nice sportcoat silk pocket square shirt combination!


----------



## Jovan

Alexander Chile said:


> hahaha I'll upload the picture later but I'll do it  and the sleeves. I like to use the sleeves like that, maybe it's the habit and I feel with more comfort


 Well, it makes it look like the coat is too short for you. I would very much consider letting them down if it's possible.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie

Me at the Chap Olympiad 2010:



Very few decent photos of me there was found as I did not participate in any event.


----------



## Alexander Chile

Jovan said:


> Well, it makes it look like the coat is too short for you. I would very much consider letting them down if it's possible.


hahaha, Ok. but I'll looking for a good tailor in Santiago. because here there isn't any good tailor.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
RLP tie
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP reversible jacket
Kiton shirt
Isaia pant
NM belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## fruityoaty

I so rarely dress up that I don't have much to offer this forum, but I did have the opportunity to spiff it up this week on a hot summer day. Thanks guys for helping me look like this:










BB must-iron pinpoint shirt
BB tie from the thrift exchange
LE year-rounder suit
Silk PS bought on clearance at Target


----------



## winslow

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Me at the Chap Olympiad 201
> 
> Very few decent photos of me there was found as I did not participate in any event.


 I would have to say that is quite the dashing look


----------



## dchandler2

mysharona said:


> I think this looks great. I absolutely love the monks. My only critique would be that I would avoid a windsor knot with a knit tie. It looks a little out of place with the knit.


Thanks for the suggestions mysharona. I was trying to tie a Pratt/Shelby knot but could not get it quite right as you can tell.

What I wore to church this pass Sunday. Had to forgo the tie and go with a more casual look.


----------



## CW Psmith

I really like the tie-ps combo - you are the KING of WAYWT :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Hot and humid day...


----------



## upr_crust

*Hot and humid, with chance of rain, and yet I still got dressed up . . .*

. . . I must be crazy (or bored with polo shirts and khakis).

Something colorful, at least . . .


----------



## rgrossicone

Night out with the boys for some Ethiopian food on Thompson St (the old hood)


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ NYU Law School courtyard? Looking good in the heat and humidity, RG.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Something colorful, at least . . .


Another fun tie.



rgrossicone said:


>


This is great.

Apologies for wearing the same shoes two days in a row! I just wanted to wear them with this outfit:


----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


> Night out with the boys for some Ethiopian food on Thompson St (the old hood)


Great look...I love the high button stance on the jacket and the amount of cuff being shown...and the shoes make it look like you arent even trying...very nice.

Here's what is being worn today....


----------



## J.Marko

dchandler2 said:


> T


This is really a great look! I like it so much I am going to try to do something similar. Are the trousers white or stone? The shirt, is that a light blue gingham or is it more of a turquoise? Thanks!


----------



## winslow

T.M Lewin Windsor with Bengal stripe and double cuff
Polo Tie
Polo Double Breasted Blazer


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ NYU Law School courtyard? Looking good in the heat and humidity, RG.


Thanks UC...thats the courtyard of my apartment building...nice in the shade!



Holdfast said:


> This is great.





YoungClayB said:


> Great look...I love the high button stance on the jacket and the amount of cuff being shown...and the shoes make it look like you arent even trying...very nice.


Thanks guys.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Kiton shirt
Gucci pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JL loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Alexander Chile

upr_crust said:


> . . . I must be crazy (or bored with polo shirts and khakis).
> 
> Something colorful, at least . . .


I think that was a really hot day, no? I really love your style Upr Crust


----------



## upr_crust

It was a hot day, and I didn't turn on the air conditioning in my apartment while getting dressed - very stupid move on my part . Glad that you like my style, with or without sweat .



Alexander Chile said:


> I think that was a really hot day, no? I really love your style Upr Crust


----------



## Jovan

winslow said:


> T.M Lewin Windsor with Bengal stripe and double cuff
> Polo Tie
> Polo Double Breasted Blazer


 That's all? Sounds... breezy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Holdfast

Couldn't wait for today to end!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Armani cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## deandbn

Gee thats a beautiful outfit. I love the colours and patterns.


----------



## deandbn

AmEng said:


> I much prefer your outfit from far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than from close up


maybe its just the light but the suit looks darker and the tie stands out more when viewed from far.

The tie is a stunner.


----------



## Alexander Chile

Weeeeell, here my shoes. hahaha at last xd


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Gucci shirt
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## topbroker

I've been away from AAAC for a long while. I'm as allergic to posting photographs as I ever was, but I am enjoying many of yours. AmEng and YoungClayB, I like your taste.

I just started teaching ESL in Korea a couple of months ago, and 99% of my wardrobe needs to be shipped to me; I'm dressing out of the garment bag I brought with me on the plane (four suits, one blazer). I hope to have all my belongings sent soon; I miss my clothes and books!

My Birman cat came with me to Korea, and having her here makes my little apartment (provided by the school) a lot more homey.

I'm currently teaching at a private academy for adult learners, but plan to be a visiting professor in a Korean university by this time next year. I have two master's degrees (in English literature and education) and all my credentials are from prestigious institutions, so finding a good uni job should be fairly easy. I landed this private academy job in a mere 72 hours from the moment I started my overseas job search.

My personal style, such as it is, is winning me many friends in Korea. It helps that I am of a mature age (51) as well. I have been called "Mr. CEO" and "Chairman of the Board," and have been compared to George Clooney twice. So now I can die happy.

EDIT: Here is my professional portrait:


----------



## AmEng

deandbn said:


> maybe its just the light but the suit looks darker and the tie stands out more when viewed from far.
> 
> The tie is a stunner.


It's definitely the light. That suit is a really light grey and the tie a very nice bright light blue. ..one of my favorite. The picture from far is a much more accurate representation of the colors.

Unfortunately I am taking these pictures with the built in iSight on my iMac...so not the best quality.


----------



## justicepool

Ok, not what I'm wearing today, but it is the only "self-portrait" I have since I started dressing up. This was my first attempt at mixing and matching a sport coat, slacks, shirt, and tie. My wife and I at my daughter's wedding in Vegas last month.

https://img842.imageshack.us/i/vegasu.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Acct2000

Nice combination of black silver and grey!! I like your outfit.


----------



## dchandler2

justicepool said:


> Ok, not what I'm wearing today, but it is the only "self-portrait" I have since I started dressing up. This was my first attempt at mixing and matching a sport coat, slacks, shirt, and tie. My wife and I at my daughter's wedding in Vegas last month.
> 
> https://img842.imageshack.us/i/vegasu.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Welcome to the forum. Interesting tie. Looking forward to more post.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Borrelli pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Tod's driving mocs
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Top Guns

I just wanted to write here that while I look forward to seeing what each of you posts in this thread, I really look forward to seeing what upr_crust will be wearing. His sense of style is unarguable, his ability to pull off less traditional colors is amazing, and his integration of a bit of fun with his ties and cufflinks is enviable. Most impressive is how he can pull it all together without looking brash or bawdy. My hat's off to you sir: I shall continue to watch what you wear in an attempt to learn more about style with personality.

Well done!

P.S. This is NOT meant as a slight to anybody else.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
CK tie
Oxxford shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

Close, but no cigar - Ferragamo, circa 1992. Glad that you like it.



gr8w8er said:


> The tie here is Hermes, yes? A handsome thing.


----------



## Jovan

I'm afraid my wardrobe this weekend wasn't very classic but...

-Bespoke floor length coat with burgundy straps to fasten and oh-so-stylish sleeve vents
-Black web belt
-Two short swords with sheath that matches coat
-black turtleneck and leggings
-black side-zip boots.

(Yeah, I was at Metrocon this weekend. Anyone who correctly identifies my character wins great respect.)


----------



## MikeDT

topbroker said:


> I just started teaching ESL in Korea a couple of months ago, and 99% of my wardrobe needs to be shipped to me; I'm dressing out of the garment bag I brought with me on the plane (four suits, one blazer). I hope to have all my belongings sent soon; I miss my clothes and books![/IMG]


Topbroker, are ESL teachers in Korea expected to be wearing suits and ties, or do dress requirements depend on the school you're working at?

BTW I haven't come across a school in China which have such strict dress requirements of their ESL teachers. Sometimes the only requirements here, are shirt with a collar and trousers or chinos, no jeans.


----------



## topbroker

MikeDT said:


> Topbroker, are ESL teachers in Korea expected to be wearing suits and ties, or do dress requirements depend on the school you're working at?
> 
> BTW I haven't come across a school in China which have such strict dress requirements of their ESL teachers. Sometimes the only requirements here, are shirt with a collar and trousers or chinos, no jeans.


They are not required to do so, far from it, but it is a distinct advantage. I know my school director strongly approves of my "look" (he dresses up every day himself), and I get a tremendous amount of respect at the school and on the street because of it.

A friend who taught as a visiting professor at a Korean university wore a suit and tie every day, and reaped the benefit of that as well: He is a young man but his students took him very seriously.


----------



## upr_crust

*I am most flattered - however, my attire this weekend would not have impressed you at all . . .*

I am most flattered (to the point of blushing a bit in most pleasant embarrassment), and I hope to post photos of some more relaxed "looks" while I am on vacation this week (posting after my return to NYC on Sunday).

These will NOT however, include my "wardrobe" for this weekend, as I visited my brother's nudist camp - my attire during my sojourn there was a baseball cap, flipflops, some sunscreen, and a beach towel draped over my shoulders.



Top Guns said:


> I just wanted to write here that while I look forward to seeing what each of you posts in this thread, I really look forward to seeing what upr_crust will be wearing. His sense of style is unarguable, his ability to pull off less traditional colors is amazing, and his integration of a bit of fun with his ties and cufflinks is enviable. Most impressive is how he can pull it all together without looking brash or bawdy. My hat's off to you sir: I shall continue to watch what you wear in an attempt to learn more about style with personality.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> P.S. This is NOT meant as a slight to anybody else.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A ball cap and flip flops??

Good Grief!!


----------



## Mr. Moo

upr_crust said:


> These will NOT however, include my "wardrobe" for this weekend, as I visited my brother's nudist camp - my attire during my sojourn there was a baseball cap, flipflops, some sunscreen, and a beach towel draped over my shoulders.


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

BAN.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MB pant
NM belt
PS socks
Prada ankle boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Plus, fun new cufflinks...


----------



## upr_crust

Oh, then you've seen me naked then . . . that's the usual reaction.



Mr. Moo said:


> :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> BAN.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*I hesitated to comment . . .*

. . . because, a) that's such a lovely suit, b) you are always - as this time - impeccably put together, c) I have a silk DJ with that same Gucci pattern woven into it (wonder if I can squeeze into it again ), and d) I'm probably going to get beaten up about this.

However, the suit just looks a tad too large for you, Monseigneur Holdfast. Even allowing for your usual propensity (which I admire, mostly) for longer coat lengths, it's just looking too voluminous to me. The color and apparently light fabric weight are appropriate for the warmer weather period, but the bulk of the suit makes it look hot.


----------



## MikeDT

topbroker said:


> They are not required to do so, far from it, but it is a distinct advantage. I know my school director strongly approves of my "look" (he dresses up every day himself), and I get a tremendous amount of respect at the school and on the street because of it.
> 
> A friend who taught as a visiting professor at a Korean university wore a suit and tie every day, and reaped the benefit of that as well: He is a young man but his students took him very seriously.


Thanks for the reply. Our principal usually dresses in shorts, polo shirt and sandals. I don't think I've seen anyone wearing a tie in the 5 months since I've been here. Probably a suit (I don't have one by the way) would be considered somewhat overdressed for the school.

Lessons are always interesting though. Tonight's activity was about team building, which involved throwing eggs from the roof of a 12 floor apartment block.


----------



## Alexander Chile

I'm a fan of all cream/white jackets and suits and even more with patch pockets and a nice tie. I really like the look 

I Fixed the Sleeves of my suit


----------



## topbroker

MikeDT said:


> Thanks for the reply. Our principal usually dresses in shorts, polo shirt and sandals. I don't think I've seen anyone wearing a tie in the 5 months since I've been here. Probably a suit (I don't have one by the way) would be considered somewhat overdressed for the school.
> 
> Lessons are always interesting though. Tonight's activity was about team building, which involved throwing eggs from the roof of a 12 floor apartment block.


Most Korean men dress in suits and ties for work. Not *good* suits and ties, mind you -- that's another issue -- but there is at least the semblance of workday formality. Which is a good thing for me, because I don't think I'd be happy in a dress-down environment. Heck, that's part of why I left America!

I can't wait for my planned retirement to Buenos Aires. I will be a geezer in an impeccable suit, reading Borges at cafes.


----------



## mmedici

Holdfast said:


> Plus, fun new cufflinks...


Where can this California boy get those fun cufflinks?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
RLP shirt
theory pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Tod's driving mocs
RL cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## NYtoNOLA

*Roommates out at Steaknight*

This is our first time posting on WAYWT. My roommate and I went out for steak night at a local restaurant.

I'm wearing:

Anderson Little Blazer
Tailor Store Polo
J. Press Linen Pocket square
Banana Republic Jeans
Sperry's

My roommate (Leverandon) is wearing:

Brooks Brothers Blazer
Banana Republic shirt
J. Press Linen Pocket square
J. Crew grey chinos
Turnbull & Asser tie
Sperry's


----------



## Jovan

Consider wearing chinos, proper shirt and tie like your roommate. The polo and jeans seem at odds with the blazer.


----------



## riyadh552

Brilliant combination Holdfast. Love the jacket and tie.


----------



## YoungClayB

It took me forever to find a tie that I felt comfortable wearing with this shirt...Hopefully it goes ok.


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> It took me forever to find a tie that I felt comfortable wearing with this shirt...Hopefully it goes ok.
> [/IMG]


Yes, I believe so. Nice tie. Will you please share some details?


----------



## YoungClayB

riyadh552 said:


> Yes, I believe so. Nice tie. Will you please share some details?


Thanks...this shirt is one hard one to pair a tie with. Glad that I got it right.

Shirt is Daniel Cremieux
Trousers are Austin Reed
Tie is Jos A Bank
Shoes are Alden Cigar Shell


----------



## frosejr

Gray Zegna suit
White twill Lewin shirt
silver cuff links
Talbott BOC tie
Vintage Hanover shell longwings
Lousy pic, sorry

This is one of my favorite outfits.


----------



## YoungClayB

frosejr said:


> Gray Zegna suit


I dont know if its the angle of the picture or what...but that jacket looks enormous on you...almost like a zoot suit jacket.


----------



## frosejr

YoungClayB said:


> I dont know if its the angle of the picture or what...but that jacket looks enormous on you...almost like a zoot suit jacket.


Must be the angle, also maybe the way I'm holding my arm up to take the pic makes it drape oddly. In "real life" the jacket fits me very well. I'm lousy with the cell phone cam though.


----------



## jst

Really very nice combination.


----------



## Holdfast

YoungClayB said:


> It took me forever to find a tie that I felt comfortable wearing with this shirt...Hopefully it goes ok.


The combination is fine, but the shirt looks very large on you through the arms and body.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
LP pant
MD belt
Armani socks
TR monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Very nice . . .*

. . . but collar stays would improve the lay of the collar points, which are a mite curved in.

I wouldn't have a great deal of heartburn over the shirt fit, if you were to wear a coat, but since it's warm weather and the pictures without a coat signal that you are not wearing one at least part of the time, I agree with Holdfast that it looks rather voluminous. Taking in the sides shouldn't be a huge problem for a competent tailor, who could also narrow the arms some as well. It's such a nice shirt that it would be worth it, IMO. Of course, just tucking it in with the extra behind would be an improvement:icon_smile_wink:

The trousers, on the other hand, fit and hang beautifully:aportnoy:


----------



## topbroker

YoungClayB said:


> It took me forever to find a tie that I felt comfortable wearing with this shirt...Hopefully it goes ok.


Absolutely splendid, YoungClayB!

Your photos make me a little wistful, because I remember when I had pretty much exactly your body shape. Now at 51, I have the moderate paunch that is a natural result of aging and refusing to give up beer. Fortunately, in the years between I lifted weights very seriously, so I am proportionate for my age group; I wear 46L suits that come with 40 trousers, and both the jackets and pants usually fit perfectly OTR. Still, your pictures bring back some happy memories. Enjoy the body in good health!

EDIT: The slight blousiness of the shirt bothers me not a bit; in fact, I think it's becoming. But then, I am allergic to slim-fit shirts; on that issue I make common cause with trads.


----------



## topbroker

Some recent shots of living quarters behind our fabulously well-dressed gents remind me of this exchange between J. Edgar Hoover and FBI man Kemper Boyd in James Ellroy's great _American Tabloid_:

_"...you've always dressed distinctly. Perhaps 'expensively' is more apt. To be blunt, there have been times when I wondered how your salary could sustain your wardrobe."

"Sir, you should see my apartment. What my wardrobe possesses, it lacks."_

(BTW, my avatar is another stylish lawman, the incomparable Eliot Ness.)


----------



## Jovan

Not sure where this disdain for fitted shirts comes from. They are nothing new. In fact, watch "Citizen Kane" (1941!!!) -- Orson Welles' shirts are clearly bespoke with a close fit. It suits his character. On the other hand, Lazenby's shirt in "007: OHMSS" is clearly WAY too fitted, to say nothing of the silly fashionable ruffles. He must have ripped about four of them trying to do action scenes.

Full cut shirts are simply a matter of trying to fit the most men possible. They look clownish on me, roomier than YoungClayB's shirt actually. I do plan to hit the gym before getting another shirt MTM though...


----------



## topbroker

Jovan said:


> Not sure where this disdain for fitted shirts comes from. They are nothing new. In fact, watch "Citizen Kane" (1941!!!) -- Orson Welles' shirts are clearly bespoke with a close fit. It suits his character. On the other hand, Lazenby's shirt in "007: OHMSS" is clearly WAY too fitted, to say nothing of the silly fashionable ruffles. He must have ripped about four of them trying to do action scenes.
> 
> Full cut shirts are simply a matter of trying to fit the most men possible. They look clownish on me, roomier than YoungClayB's shirt actually. I do plan to hit the gym before getting another shirt MTM though...


But see, you've made my point for me. Slim-fit shirts are not forgiving, not even of your big dinner. Everyone's weight varies a few pounds in the course of a day; everyone's stomach amplitude varies based on their eating pattern and digestion. A slightly fuller cut (it doesn't have to be a box) takes these variations into account.

Which is not to say a tight fit can't look awesome. The costuming of Robert Conrad in _The Wild Wild West_ is a great example; Conrad himself has said that they were going for a "matador" look. It shows off his physique for sure, but as you say of Lazenby, you wonder how he moved.


----------



## Jovan

Depends on how slim you mean. I can move around in mine just fine.


----------



## topbroker

Jovan said:


> Depends on how slim you mean. I can move around in mine just fine.


I agree. And it depends on body type too. I used to be a Cool Cat, now I'm a Big Dog. Some of my style details changed accordingly.


----------



## Leverandon

First solo post on WAYWT:



Blazer: Brooks Brothers
Tie: J. Press
Shirt: Banana Republic
Pocket Square: J. Press
Seersucker trousers: J. Crew
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
Socks (Red with sailboats, not visible): Brooks Brothers
Cologne (not smellable :icon_smile_wink: ): Royall Lyme

Wish the photo had been a little less off-centered.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Ferragamo pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
DG pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## topbroker

Leverandon said:


> First solo post on WAYWT:
> 
> Blazer: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: J. Press
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> Pocket Square: J. Press
> Seersucker trousers: J. Crew
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
> Socks (Red with sailboats, not visible): Brooks Brothers
> Cologne (not smellable :icon_smile_wink: ): Royall Lyme
> 
> Wish the photo had been a little less off-centered.


Nicely done! The socks sound cool.


----------



## brendon

havent posted in a while so he goes at the moment im reay gtetting into bow ties 
shirt limehaus
jacke topman
bowtie john ewis
pocket square savile row co


----------



## Leverandon

brendon said:


> havent posted in a while so he goes at the moment im reay gtetting into bow ties
> shirt limehaus
> jacke topman
> bowtie john ewis
> pocket square savile row co


That pocket square's texture is fantastic!


----------



## Holdfast

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . because, a) that's such a lovely suit, b) you are always - as this time - impeccably put together, c) I have a silk DJ with that same Gucci pattern woven into it (wonder if I can squeeze into it again ), and d) I'm probably going to get beaten up about this.
> 
> However, the suit just looks a tad too large for you, Monseigneur Holdfast. Even allowing for your usual propensity (which I admire, mostly) for longer coat lengths, it's just looking too voluminous to me. The color and apparently light fabric weight are appropriate for the warmer weather period, but the bulk of the suit makes it look hot.


Missed seeing this comment until now. The fabric is a very lightweight summer flannel. Summer flannel's always a bit of an odd one, you're right. The jacket's a trifle longer than even I like, but I like the suit is fun to wear still. Thanks for the feedback.

Long, irritating day...


----------



## dchandler2

J.Marko said:


> This is really a great look! I like it so much I am going to try to do something similar. Are the trousers white or stone? The shirt, is that a light blue gingham or is it more of a turquoise? Thanks!


Thanks Marko,
The trousers are stone and the shirt is turquoise.

Had to revert back to a tie this pass Sunday. Just noticed that my trouser leg got caught on my shoe laces!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dchandler2 said:


> Just noticed that my trouser leg got caught on my shoe laces!


I HATE that!!

Looks great!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Acct2000

Roman font or italic?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci boots
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
ML shirt
TA tie
NM belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

Great summer look Alan! On a side note, I don't know why, but argyle socks have always seemed like winter socks to me. Maybe it's the Scottish connection, it's always cold in Scotland!


----------



## upr_crust

*Theme and variations - how I accessorized one suit four different ways . . .*

I was on vacation in Boston last week, and only packed one suit, a light brown Hickey-Freeman tickweave, but tried to vary its appearance with differing selections of shirts, ties, shoes and socks (some bought on sale in Beantown itself).

Monday - shirt and tie were impulse purchases from Ralph Lauren, the shoes were a "crime of opportunity" (marked down as low as they would go, as a last pair, at Barney's).




























Tuesday, the shirt was Lewin, the cufflinks from Boston's Museum of Fine Art, and the tie from BB, as well as the socks and shoes:




























Wednesday, the shirt was Tyrwhitt, the tie from Andrew's Ties, the cufflinks again from Boston's MFA, and the socks from BB, with the shoes (brand name Harris) from Barney's, yet again:




























Thursday, the shirt, tie, and socks were new purchases from BB, the shoes are, again, BB shell cordovans.




























Hope that the exercise of theme and variation was of interest to you all.


----------



## Leverandon

AlanC said:


>


Perfect Southern Summer outfit. I love the hat!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Horticulturalist said:


> Great summer look Alan! On a side note, I don't know why, but argyle socks have always seemed like winter socks to me. Maybe it's the Scottish connection, it's always cold in Scotland!


For winter we have wool argyles for summer, cotton!!


----------



## mogultv

*!!!*



upr_crust said:


> I was on vacation in Boston last week, and only packed one suit, a light brown Hickey-Freeman tickweave, but tried to vary its appearance with differing selections of shirts, ties, shoes and socks (some bought on sale in Beantown itself).
> 
> Monday - shirt and tie were impulse purchases from Ralph Lauren, the shoes were a "crime of opportunity" (marked down as low as they would go, as a last pair, at Barney's).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, the shirt was Lewin, the cufflinks from Boston's Museum of Fine Art, and the tie from BB, as well as the socks and shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday, the shirt was Tyrwhitt, the tie from Andrew's Ties, the cufflinks again from Boston's MFA, and the socks from BB, with the shoes (brand name Harris) from Barney's, yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, the shirt, tie, and socks were new purchases from BB, the shoes are, again, BB shell cordovans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that the exercise of theme and variation was of interest to you all.


Great tie with that ensemble.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> I was on vacation in Boston last week, and only packed one suit...


Well done on creating such variety from just one suit. An interesting exercise!

Yesterday (apologies for the unfashionable jeans)...

Today...


----------



## dchandler2

WouldaShoulda said:


> Looks great!!


Thanks WouldaShoulda

Nothing special just your typical black suit. Had to sing in the men's choir at church and the choir director requested that we dress in black coat and white shirt  .


----------



## Horticulturalist

WouldaShoulda said:


> For winter we have wool argyles for summer, cotton!!


:icon_smile_big: Yes, I know they're cotton, it's just that to me, personally, they have always seemed like a winter pattern. I feel the same way about brogues, but that's just another of my eccentricities... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Alexander Chile

upr_crust said:


> I was on vacation in Boston last week, and only packed one suit, a light brown Hickey-Freeman tickweave, but tried to vary its appearance with differing selections of shirts, ties, shoes and socks (some bought on sale in Beantown itself).
> 
> Monday - shirt and tie were impulse purchases from Ralph Lauren, the shoes were a "crime of opportunity" (marked down as low as they would go, as a last pair, at Barney's).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, the shirt was Lewin, the cufflinks from Boston's Museum of Fine Art, and the tie from BB, as well as the socks and shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday, the shirt was Tyrwhitt, the tie from Andrew's Ties, the cufflinks again from Boston's MFA, and the socks from BB, with the shoes (brand name Harris) from Barney's, yet again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, the shirt, tie, and socks were new purchases from BB, the shoes are, again, BB shell cordovans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that the exercise of theme and variation was of interest to you all.


 hahahaha indeed I like that exercise. nice variations Upr.I like the first. but all the variations are elegant and smart


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
NM tassel loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## demondeac

mogultv said:


> Great tie with that ensemble.


I like the orange tie!


----------



## demondeac

NYtoNOLA said:


> This is our first time posting on WAYWT. My roommate and I went out for steak night at a local restaurant.
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> Anderson Little Blazer
> Tailor Store Polo
> J. Press Linen Pocket square
> Banana Republic Jeans
> Sperry's
> 
> My roommate (Leverandon) is wearing:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Blazer
> Banana Republic shirt
> J. Press Linen Pocket square
> J. Crew grey chinos
> Turnbull & Asser tie
> Sperry's


How do you like your Anderson-Little Blazer? I just ordered one today and I am looking forward to receiving it in a few weeks!


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple in which to face a Tuesday . . .*

. . . with some new "toys" - the second outing for the tie, the first for the shoes.


----------



## Alexander Chile

upr_crust said:


> . . . with some new "toys" - the second outing for the tie, the first for the shoes.


is that a Brooks Brother's suit? isn't? .o.
I like the shoes, I'll steal them someday, at night. (???) hahahaha


----------



## upr_crust

*Your sense of personal economics may be a bit askew . . . .*

For what it would cost you to fly from Santiago to NYC, you could buy several pairs of my shoes from today, with money left over :icon_smile_wink:.

You are correct in noting, however, that today's suit is Brooks Bros., a Golden Fleece suit in the Regent cut (a slimmer cut than the traditional Madison, side vents, a bit more "shape" to it). I found it quite by accident, on sale, while on vacation in Boston, MA., several years ago.



Alexander Chile said:


> is that a Brooks Brother's suit? isn't? .o.
> I like the shoes, I'll steal them someday, at night. (???) hahahaha


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010790.jpg


I like these shoes. Pretty sleek.

Day:

Evening:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Valentino shirt
LP pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Martegani penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


> . . . with some new "toys" - the second outing for the tie, the first for the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/
> 
> P1010790.jpg


HAIL TO THE CHIEF!!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Holdfast. Compliments from you are always most appreciated. As it was, today's shoes were a near-perfect "crime of opportunity" - marked down some 66% from their retail price at the consolidation sale at Saks Fifth Ave. this summer. I couldn't afford not to!

Your always look good - day or evening, formal or casual.



Holdfast said:


> I like these shoes. Pretty sleek.


----------



## Kravata

Didn't get a photo of the entire attire, but i wore my second pair of bespoke shoes for the first time today.

https://img405.imageshack.us/i/strugarcaptoebrogue01.jpg/https://img693.imageshack.us/i/strugarcaptoebrogue03.jpg/https://img185.imageshack.us/i/strugarcaptoebrogue02.jpg/​
Are they too dressy for jeans?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DY cufflinks
theory pant
NM belt
RLP socks
testoni slip-ons
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> I was on vacation in Boston last week, and only packed one suit, a light brown Hickey-Freeman tickweave, but tried to vary its appearance with differing selections of shirts, ties, shoes and socks (some bought on sale in Beantown itself).
> 
> Monday - shirt and tie were impulse purchases from Ralph Lauren, the shoes were a "crime of opportunity" (marked down as low as they would go, as a last pair, at Barney's).


Love those wingtips Upr. Will you share some details please?


----------



## upr_crust

The brand name of the wingtips is Harris, a Florentine shoemaker, from what the interior label (and the shoe box) indicated. Beyond that, I am unfamiliar with the brand (my first pair of shoes of this maker), but liked the shoes immediately, and noted that they were size-marked in UK sizes (the size said 9, but they looked large enough to be a US 9.5/10, or a European 43).

The multiple markdowns on the shoes didn't hurt either .



riyadh552 said:


> Love those wingtips Upr. Will you share some details please?


----------



## frogstar

Looking good. Personally I think the hanker chief is too "noisy" when it's so visible. My eyes first see your face and then drops to notice the large hanker chief. Also, I think you'll dress more contrast quite well because of your dark hair and skin tone.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
NC quarter cufflinks
Ferre pant
Pantherella socks
JL chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

Kravata said:


> Are they too dressy for jeans?


Great looking shoes, Kravata. Who made them? Some people might think that the shoes are too dressy for jeans, but I often wear "nice" shoes with jeans, so in my book it's a good look!


----------



## Horticulturalist

Holdfast, Upr, looking good as always, gentlemen.


----------



## Kravata

Horticulturalist said:


> Great looking shoes, Kravata. Who made them? Some people might think that the shoes are too dressy for jeans, but I often wear "nice" shoes with jeans, so in my book it's a good look!


https://www.strugar.hr/

Croatian bespoke shoe maker. Their website is quite shabby, but the shoes are amazing. I wear jeans almost always, so every time I visit the shop I always look for shoes that are the least dressy. Personally, I think that with a nice pair of jeans you can pull of any shoes, except the ones that are really shiny. If the rest of the outfit is classy, than the jeans won't look out of place.


----------



## upr_crust

*They say it's to be less humid today - let us hope so . . .*

In light of what is supposed to be some relief from this summer's heat, I've decided to dress up a bit. The navy blazer is new, the shirt is 25 years old or more, and the rest of the stuff is somewhere in between. Hope that it all works.

BTW, thanks, Horticulture, for the compliment.


----------



## Acct2000

Very sharp, I light the light grey pants to give it a summery feel.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, as always, forsberg, but either I manipulated the color of today's .jpgs more than I thought, or your monitor may be acting a little strangely - today's trousers are light tan, not light grey (though light grey would work equally well with this ensemble). I did manipulate the .jpgs to more accurately reflect the color of the shirt (a very vivid red).

The trousers are tropical-weight wool, and are very comfortable in summer heat (more than non-iron khakis, which do not breathe well in heat).



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very sharp, I light the light grey pants to give it a summery feel.


----------



## Kravata

Yup, the pants are definitely not gray.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1010797.jpg


Love the strong shirt with that look.

Changeable weather...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Acct2000

Sorry about the color misidentification, but the trousers by any trouser color designation still look very nice (and I cynically apologize for the bad Shakespeare imitation.)


----------



## Holdfast

Cool cloudy morning, warmer sunnier afternoon:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
KB cufflinks
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
JL penny loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## richard d.

Holdfast...Love your pocket square, haven't seen one like that. Great looking! Richard d


----------



## richard d.

What great colors for you. Everything looks good, love the color combination. Looking good my friend!!! Richard d.


Holdfast said:


> Cool cloudy morning, warmer sunnier afternoon:


----------



## Holdfast

Thanks. It was a bit wacky, but I had fun wearing it.


----------



## upr_crust

*And a rose by any other name would smell as sweet . . .*

No need for the apology, and thanks for the Shakespearean allusion.

Meanwhile, the weather in NYC looks as if it will return to its more normal August mugginess by Monday, so postings will be few and far between for a while, yet.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sorry about the color misidentification, but the trousers by any trouser color designation still look very nice (and I cynically apologize for the bad Shakespeare imitation.)


----------



## bimmerzimmer

Holdfast said:


> Cool cloudy morning, warmer sunnier afternoon:


Beautiful jacket, I really like it. Who makes it?

bimmerzimmer


----------



## Horticulturalist

Kravata said:


> https://www.strugar.hr/
> 
> Croatian bespoke shoe maker. Their website is quite shabby, but the shoes are amazing. I wear jeans almost always, so every time I visit the shop I always look for shoes that are the least dressy. Personally, I think that with a nice pair of jeans you can pull of any shoes, except the ones that are really shiny. If the rest of the outfit is classy, than the jeans won't look out of place.


My philosophy exactly! And beautiful shoes on Strugar's website, by the way . Quite amusing that all the models have English place names...


----------



## Horticulturalist

Looking good, Holdfast! That's quite a jacket!


----------



## Holdfast

Horticulturalist said:


> Looking good, Holdfast! That's quite a jacket!





bimmerzimmer said:


> Beautiful jacket, I really like it. Who makes it?


Thanks guys. It's from Hackett, IIRC. Wool, but in a moderately open weave and unlined, so good for changeable summer days.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton tie
Gucci shirt
Fleming belt
NM socks
JL bluchers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*I am not dressing in a manner worth documenting, but I am picking up a few things of note in the clearance sales . . .*

Here's my latest fiscal fiasco, perpertrated at Bergdorf's after they made the final markdowns on their Charvet ties . . .


----------



## Holdfast

^ I like the second tie, but would struggle to pair any of them with anything because of the strong sheen they have, combined with the intense pattern. An evening out somewhere I guess would be the best option. I have a few (OK, more than a few) ties myself that have this problem of looking nice in themselves, but being tricky to wear. What are you planning to pair them with?


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Here's my latest fiscal fiasco, perpertrated at Bergdorf's after they made the final markdowns on their Charvet ties . . .


The middle tie is exquisite would go very well with a Navy suit I picked up on Saturday at a sale.

I walked into a shop today which has a sale on examined the ties bought one and left before i incurred any further financial damage.


----------



## upr_crust

I have yet to figure out with what I will wear the gold and the navy/gold tie - the red one would seem to lend itself to most combinations with which one would/could/should wear a red tie.

You are correct in noting that the intensity of colour and texture for these ties makes them harder to "handle", but I generally like a design challenge, and my taste in neckties is rarely shy and retiring. They are not, I should think, for the immediate season - one needs more substantial (and darker) winter fabrics to balance these ties.



Holdfast said:


> ^ I like the second tie, but would struggle to pair any of them with anything because of the strong sheen they have, combined with the intense pattern. An evening out somewhere I guess would be the best option. I have a few (OK, more than a few) ties myself that have this problem of looking nice in themselves, but being tricky to wear. What are you planning to pair them with?


----------



## Holdfast

Casual today...


----------



## Cb Arpeggio

First time posting in WAYWT. I had a job interview today.


----------



## JDC

Holdfast said:


> [/img]


Congrats Holdfast, that's the first light gray suit/outfit I've seen in 20+ years that I'd actually wear. So crisp you could cut it with a knife and fork.

The second outfit is nearly as amazing IMO. Please tell me that's not cashmere under your coat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cb Arpeggio said:


> First time posting in WAYWT. I had a job interview today.


Good start on a toned down interview look.

How does the jacket fit??


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG blazer
MB pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL slip-ons
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mogultv

upr_crust said:


> Here's my latest fiscal fiasco, perpertrated at Bergdorf's after they made the final markdowns on their Charvet ties . . .


When the goind gets tough........ I'm glad you're upholding the tradition.:icon_smile:


----------



## Cb Arpeggio

The jacket was really tight in the shoulders and chest. It was a 46R and unfortunatly I'm in-between a 48-50 now.


----------



## Holdfast

Cool and rainy day (so much for August):


----------



## joe98




----------



## YoungClayB

joe98 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Bergdorf shirt
DG pant
DeVecchi belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

Looks good, joe98, lovely tie. :thumbs-up:


----------



## joe98

Thank you Clay and Horticulturalist...I wish I had been able to get some full body shots but those were the best I could come up with on my camera phone.


----------



## oroy38

First look posted in a long time. I thought a stereotypical conservative look (with the exception of the bit loafers) would be a good way to get back into it.



Sorry CuffDaddy, those pants are flatfront. On the bright side, I do have cuffs on these. I asked for 2" cuffs, but the tailor made 1.5" cuffs. I didn't mind the 1.5" cuffs, so I kept them.

Feedback, as always, is quite welcome.


----------



## upr_crust

*Sherlock Holmes had his seven-percent solution, I have my . . .*

. . . 50% off solution.

Both of them addictions - I seem not to be able to spend money on goods except if they are marked down heavily.

Today's ensemble is made up entirely of things marked down at least 50% off of their regular retail price. For a hardscrabble collection of retail "orphans", I think that the overall effect looks OK. I'll will let the viewer be the ultimate judge.


----------



## son of brummell

Well done, Bruce!

Don't give away your clothing secrets. We all know that the Duke of Windsor also used to buy at double mark-down at Saks as well as Housing Works.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Even at 50% off this tie still says 100% Money to me!!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Brummell and Woulda. As it is, I think that I saw the ghost of the Duke of Windsor at my local Housing Works, complaining about the fact that people today are bigger and taller than they were in his day (the D of W was a real shrimp).


----------



## Saddleback Leather

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


Great look Gene. Worthy of a duplication attempt.


----------



## deandbn

I really like your colour choices in this outfit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

deandbn said:


> I really like your colour choices in this outfit.


Thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather cools off for a short time, and opportunities are taken . . .*

Today's shirt is from the latest Tyrwhitt sale - quite fitted - I am glad that I went up a half size when I ordered it. Otherwise, the second Charvet tie from the latest batch, and my Brooks MTM suit, in a somewhat unconventional color harmony, but not unpleasant, perhaps.


----------



## mysharona

*Way to go, Rob!*

*My congratulations to Rob for making it as one of Esquire's 5 finalists for the Best Dressed Real Man contest!*


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Fantastic shoes. C & J or Cleverly?


----------



## mysharona

YoungClayB said:


> It took me forever to find a tie that I felt comfortable wearing with this shirt...Hopefully it goes ok.


I actually have that tie!


----------



## upr_crust

Way Excellent RG!!!!!



mysharona said:


> *My congratulations to Rob for making it as one of Esquire's 5 finalists for the Best Dressed Real Man contest!*


----------



## mysharona

Same watch, different bands...


----------



## mysharona

What a decadent looking shirt, Upr!


----------



## J.Marko

Great look! So tell me, were you influenced by the teal shirt thread for this outfit?

By the way, I want to be you when I grow up (sartorially grow up, that is).


----------



## upr_crust

*I am hoping that you mean decadent in a good way . . .*

It's Tyrwhitt Black Label, and it's an Egyptian cotton, and feels quite nice against one's skin. I bought it for the pattern (and I bought the blue version of it as well), paying for it in pounds sterling (via credit card), which, with the VAT reduction, made it considerably cheaper to own than had I paid for it in USD).

I will thank you for what I will assume is a compliment. :icon_smile:



mysharona said:


> What a decadent looking shirt, Upr!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Today's shirt is from the latest Tyrwhitt sale - quite fitted - I am glad that I went up a half size when I ordered it.


I like the colour, but the shirt looks a bit big around the collar as a result of sizing up. I like the overall impression of the outfit though.



mysharona said:


> Fantastic shoes. C & J or Cleverly?


Thanks. Neither. Mere Loakes!



J.Marko said:


> Great look! So tell me, were you influenced by the teal shirt thread for this outfit?


Not really to be honest, but you're right that the tie certainly keys into that theme, so maybe a subliminal effect? 

The shirt has a dark blue stripe though (sorry if the colour is off in the photo).


----------



## mysharona

I was simply describing the luxurious look, and nothing more. Looks great!


----------



## mysharona

Holdfast said:


> Thanks. Neither. Mere Loakes!


Lol. My third guess! I actually thought after posting... "watch, he'll come back and tell me they're Loake"


----------



## YoungClayB

Dope tie! Looks great with that suit!


----------



## upr_crust

You are quite astute in your observation, but I am assuming that the shirt collar will shrink with repeated washings (I was so anxious to "play with my new toy" that I merely ironed it straight out of the box - silly me). I am still glad that I sized up - the tailoring of the shirt would have been quite "skin on sausage" had I bought my normal size.

I'll join YoungClayB in noting that your tie complements your suit today quite well - it's Versace, from the Apollo heads in the pattern, no?



Holdfast said:


> I like the colour, but the shirt looks a bit big around the collar as a result of sizing up. I like the overall impression of the outfit though.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ... I am assuming that the shirt collar will shrink with repeated washings


Probably true.



> I'll join YoungClayB in noting that your tie complements your suit today quite well - it's Versace, from the Apollo heads in the pattern, no?


Yes. It's so obviously in the classically garish Versace style that I would have been shocked if people couldn't ID it instantly!


----------



## Laszlo Kovacs

Hello genletmen. Do I have potential?


----------



## mysharona

Laszlo Kovacs said:


> Hello genletmen. Do I have potential?


That definitely looks like a potential assault charge! lol


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Etro pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ajo

mysharona said:


> *My congratulations to Rob for making it as one of Esquire's 5 finalists for the Best Dressed Real Man contest!*


Way to go Rob, best of luck in the playoffs.


----------



## GoToEleven

Laszlo Kovacs said:


> Hello genletmen. Do I have potential?


To be what, exactly? :icon_smile_wink:

-- GTE


----------



## balder

ajo said:


> Way to go Rob, best of luck in the playoffs.


Good luck from me as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## richard d.

Holdfast...What else can be said...YOUR ARE GREAT WITH COLORS!!! What a beautiful color combination, you can truly put some good looking outfits together very nicely. Richard d.


----------



## richard d.

WOW...another great look. Suit and tie perfect. My partner gave me a tie something like yours, the gold and nary with red is very striking. Everything is beautiful. Richard d.


Holdfast said:


> I like the colour, but the shirt looks a bit big around the collar as a result of sizing up. I like the overall impression of the outfit though.
> 
> Thanks. Neither. Mere Loakes!
> 
> Not really to be honest, but you're right that the tie certainly keys into that theme, so maybe a subliminal effect?
> 
> The shirt has a dark blue stripe though (sorry if the colour is off in the photo).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Armani tie
NM belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona




----------



## Holdfast

Summer is back...


----------



## mysharona

Another band change... trying to decide which to stay with.


----------



## Holdfast

^ I prefer that to the ribbon, but really, it seems to cry out for a metal bracelet.


----------



## mysharona

I put up a little bit better of a picture... see above. Thanks for the tip. I'll have to find just the right one; since the watch is vintage it needs a metal bracelet that's something extra special, IMO.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Menichetti pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cruiser

My business casual for today. I would prefer to not identify the clothing since everything came from the mall at a total cost of less than $225, including the belt and shoes. Let's just say what I'm wearing isn't what the rest of you would choose. :icon_smile_big:



















Cruiser


----------



## dchandler2

*I am going to be on the Magnificent Mile in Chicago Saturday August 21 for one day. Anyone have any suggestions/recommendations on where to get some steals and deals on clothes in that area?*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Your recent upgrades are as noticable as your move from the public bathroom to the boudoir!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

This is what I consider "put together!!"

Nice!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> My business casual for today. I would prefer to not identify the clothing since everything came from the mall at a total cost of less than $225, including the belt and shoes. Let's just say what I'm wearing isn't what the rest of you would choose. :icon_smile_big:


That being understood, I think up top still works.

The pants/shoes, not so much.


----------



## GoToEleven

dchandler2 said:


> *I am going to be on the Magnificent Mile in Chicago Saturday August 21 for one day. Anyone have any suggestions/recommendations on where to get some steals and deals on clothes in that area?*


Just got back from a trip to Chicago. We stayed at the Intercontinental on Michigan Avenue, which is just down the street from the Magnificent Mile area shops. Lots of great stores to choose from. Both Brooks Brothers and Allen Edmonds are on the east side of Michigan Avenue, just a few blocks south of Water Tower Place. They may well have sales going on. Nordstrom is across the street from the Intercontinental. And if you're really looking for bargains, there is a Nordstrom Rack nearby on State Street.

Otherwise its just going to depend upon what is happening at each store. Perhaps some Chicago residents want to weigh in with up-to-the-minute ideas?

-- GTE


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/dchandler2/Summer Straw Hat/DSC00009-2.jpg


Nice blues.


----------



## ykurtz

The only way to get a steal on the Magnificent Mile is if you actually steal the clothes.


----------



## Cruiser

WouldaShoulda said:


> The pants/shoes, not so much.


Feel free to elaborate. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## ajo

I have one question. Where do you buy your ties?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

ajo said:


> I have one question. Where do you buy your ties?


Everywhere! 

Most recently, Drakes - nice quality, styles & prices. The one I wore today, I think is Gieves & Hawkes.


----------



## dchandler2

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is what I consider "put together!!"
> 
> Nice!!


Thanks WouldaShoulda



GoToEleven said:


> Just got back from a trip to Chicago. We stayed at the Intercontinental on Michigan Avenue, which is just down the street from the Magnificent Mile area shops. Lots of great stores to choose from. Both Brooks Brothers and Allen Edmonds are on the east side of Michigan Avenue, just a few blocks south of Water Tower Place. They may well have sales going on. Nordstrom is across the street from the Intercontinental. And if you're really looking for bargains, there is a Nordstrom Rack nearby on State Street.
> 
> Otherwise its just going to depend upon what is happening at each store. Perhaps some Chicago residents want to weigh in with up-to-the-minute ideas?
> 
> -- GTE


I will definitely visit the Nordstrom Rack and Edmonds Allen Stores. I was considering getting a pair of Delrays in chili if I can find them at a good price. Thanks for the info GoTOEleven.



Holdfast said:


> Nice blues.


Thanks Holdfast. I am really digging that tie you have on.



ykurtz said:


> The only way to get a steal on the Magnificent Mile is if you actually steal the clothes.


LOL


----------



## VA540

Holdfast said:


> ^ I think he was asking me.
> 
> Thanks. Stefano Ricci. Overpriced, and the silk is too thick to tie a proper knot easily. Pattern, colour & feel are very nice though. Wouldn't get more Ricci ties though.


Actually had that same exact tie, got it new on ebay for $70. First night I used it at a mixer at the local girls college, it got destroyed by a girls sequine dress on the dance floor. I have been told died an honorable death by members of this forum. I wore it with a D&G ivory check jacket. Heres a photo from that night.


----------



## upr_crust

*No competition for Holdfast in casual mode, but perhaps Trad-worthy . . .*

Today's post looks as if it strayed from the Trad Forum - and do forgive the holster for the Crackberry - curse of the technological classes (the electronic leash of my employer - arghhhh) . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> Feel free to elaborate. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser












While a picture is worth a thousand words, I'll keep it brief.

Upstairs you have a nice casual ensamble. The shoes, however, appear to be a "dressy casual." Or, as it were, neither fish nor fowl; like a motorsailor yacht, cabable of sailing and motoring but doing neither particularly well.

I think a loafer or even your Dockers boat shoe would be a better choice in this case.


----------



## YoungClayB

WouldaShoulda said:


> Your recent upgrades are as noticable as your move from the public bathroom to the boudoir!!


Haha...Thanks WS! The room in which the picture was taken was previously my 5 year old son's room, but as we are expecting another baby boy in a few weeks (Sept 14th to be exact)...we have renovated our upstairs with the intentions of moving the boys up. My son's old bedroom is now my office / guest bedroom. Now, a suitable place for WAYWT pics 

Today's offering:

Shirt: Lands End
Tie: JAB
Suit: Daniel Cremeiux
Socks: Goldtoe
Shoes: Church's Chetwynds


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> Haha...Thanks WS! The room in which the picture was taken was previously my 5 year old son's room, but as we are expecting another baby boy in a few weeks (Sept 14th to be exact)...we have renovated our upstairs with the intentions of moving the boys up. My son's old bedroom is now my office / guest bedroom. Now, a suitable place for WAYWT pics
> 
> Today's offering:
> 
> Shirt: Lands End
> Tie: JAB
> Suit: Daniel Cremeiux
> Socks: Goldtoe
> Shoes: Church's Chetwynds


Nice ensemble Clay. And congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family. I was wondering what those shoes were from a previous post of yours. Thanks for the identification. I'm a fan of Church's myself.


----------



## GoToEleven

*Congratulations!*



YoungClayB said:


> Haha...Thanks WS! The room in which the picture was taken was previously my 5 year old son's room, but as we are expecting another baby boy in a few weeks (Sept 14th to be exact)...we have renovated our upstairs with the intentions of moving the boys up. My son's old bedroom is now my office / guest bedroom. Now, a suitable place for WAYWT pics


YoungClayB --

Best wishes to you and your family on the impending arrival of "little TBD". At least he comes into the world knowing that he has a well-dressed daddy.

Now if you can only let us in on what are the best shoes to wear with scrubs...

-- GTE


----------



## Cruiser

WouldaShoulda said:


> While a picture is worth a thousand words, I'll keep it brief.
> 
> Upstairs you have a nice casual ensamble. The shoes, however, appear to be a "dressy casual." Or, as it were, neither fish nor fowl; like a motorsailor yacht, cabable of sailing and motoring but doing neither particularly well.
> 
> I think a loafer or even your Dockers boat shoe would be a better choice in this case.


In that case I accomplished my goal. I don't wear boat shoes to the office and I don't wear loafers at all. I find my Rockports to be a good compromise between a full blown dress shoe and something like a boat shoe when it comes to business casual in the office; however, I do appreciate the input.:icon_smile:


----------



## Acct2000

Cruiser said:


> In that case I accomplished my goal. I don't wear boat shoes to the office and I don't wear loafers at all. I find my Rockports to be a good compromise between a full blown dress shoe and something like a boat shoe when it comes to business casual in the office; however, I do appreciate the input.:icon_smile:


They would look great with that leather jacket you wore last winter but have kept in hiding!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*What to wear when meeting Andy (and friends) . . .*

For those whom I will meet this evening, the following pictures are what I looked like BEFORE exposure to 90+ F heat.

A couple of "new toys" - the last of the new Charvet ties, and the second of the new Tyrwhitt shirts.

For your potential enjoyment, then . . .


----------



## joe98

This is my favorite ensemble I have seen you wear.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> the last of the new Charvet ties...


Nicely incorporated here.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Cyberreality met reality last night - most amicably, I might add . . .*

The gathering of AAAC at MiN last night went very well. The shop itself is a gold mine of fine colognes and perfumes, and related items, and is manned by a staff both knowledgeable and personable. I had the pleasure of meeting Andy, Mme. Andy, and several regular contributors to these fora, including StephenRG and Theoden - great to put faces to cyber-monikers.

But, the pleasures of socializing are fleeting (as are most pleasures in this life) - another day at the office must be met.

Today's attire then - something less formal than yesterday, but more formal than the average attire for "casual Friday".


----------



## Bartolo

upr_crust said:


> Today's post looks as if it strayed from the Trad Forum - and do forgive the holster for the Crackberry - curse of the technological classes (the electronic leash of my employer - arghhhh) . . .


Really, there is no excuse for wearing a Blackberry or cellphone holster. The device can go in your pocket or be kept nearby.

Need for a Blackberry -- understood.

Need to wear it on your belt -- not.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
Armani pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Orciani belt
Pantherella socks
BB balmorals
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

The (expletive deleted) thing is too large to be stuck into my trouser pocket, and as electronic leash, I do have to have it handy. Rest assured that when I wear a jacket of any kind, the blasted thing goes in an interior pocket of the jacket, not in a holster on my belt.



Bartolo said:


> Really, there is no excuse for wearing a Blackberry or cellphone holster. The device can go in your pocket or be kept nearby.
> 
> Need for a Blackberry -- understood.
> 
> Need to wear it on your belt -- not.


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Who's rule?*



Bartolo said:


> Really, there is no excuse for wearing a Blackberry or cellphone holster. The device can go in your pocket or be kept nearby.
> 
> Need for a Blackberry -- understood.
> 
> Need to wear it on your belt -- not.


This is just another example of fashion fascism. If someone finds it necessary to carry a PDA on the belt, then the only question is whether the holster is nice looking or ugly, IMO. When a coat is worn, the thing is invisible anyway, and what is visible in - for instance - an office when one is in shirtsleeves, including braces, etc., shouldn't concern anyone but the wearer.


----------



## GoToEleven

upr_crust said:


>


Upr Crust --

Kind of a weird question, but do you have a preferred source for socks? I have been impressed with the stylishness of what you wear, so I thought I would inquire.

I generally wear only over-the-calf socks with dress wear, so I'm hoping your vendor sells the longer lengths, as well.

Thanks!

-- GTE


----------



## upr_crust

Not a weird question, and I'm flattered that you've noticed.

The socks shown came from Brooks Bros., and are OTC, and were part of their clearance stock for this past season. Many of the pairs of socks that I've worn recently came from that sale.

Beyond that, I work in lower Manhattan, and much of my sock collection has come from the discounter Century21 - a good deal of that being Polo Ralph Lauren - or Syms (I snatched a load of Calvin Klein OTC's from them years ago at a very favorable price).

So, for brands - BB, PRL, Calvin Klein, or Gold Toe pretty much covers the collection.



GoToEleven said:


> Upr Crust --
> 
> Kind of a weird question, but do you have a preferred source for socks? I have been impressed with the stylishness of what you wear, so I thought I would inquire.
> 
> I generally wear only over-the-calf socks with dress wear, so I'm hoping your vendor sells the longer lengths, as well.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -- GTE


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Borrelli shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo chukka
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## phyrpowr

Went out in LLB OCBD (sleeves up), Polo chinos, AE shell Randolphs. Got home to find that my cheap thermostat had gone into comedy mode (84 in the house), now wearing gym shorts and a Hanes tee for awhile


----------



## simonfoy

I too wear my phone on my belt. I dont see it as a fashion accessory but as a must in this day and age and it is always handier on the belt than in my pocket being scratched by coins and keys. I certainly don't think it looks ugly or out of place.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Armani pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Etro pant
Brioni belt
pp socks
Brioni monkstraps
Bulgari cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Hi

Long time since the last I posted here, but Lisbon is too hot. Not possible to get a little bit more formal

Some great looks lately, as usual (UC and Holdfast, you are always in such a great shape)


























Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome back, Lisbon - you have been sorely missed. Glad to hear that the weather in Lisbon has moderated enough such that you can dress in your usual manner again.


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


>


Very nice fit on the suit...The trad guys would go crazy over such a nice fitting sack.

The fit of your shoes is quite odd. The instep appears to be too tight by judging from the lack of lace closure, and there seems to be a noticeable gap between your heel and the back of the shoe. Are you sure you are wearing the correct size?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Fray shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> Very nice fit on the suit...The trad guys would go crazy over such a nice fitting sack.
> 
> The fit of your shoes is quite odd. The instep appears to be too tight by judging from the lack of lace closure, and there seems to be a noticeable gap between your heel and the back of the shoe. Are you sure you are wearing the correct size?


Thanks...but it isn't a sack. It's 2b, darted.

And the shoes fit just fine. I do have high insteps, but the heel room is an illusion that must have been caused by the way I was standing.


----------



## upr_crust

*A rumpled suit for a rainy day . . .*

Though the temperatures are to be quite moderate here in NYC, it is overcast and damp, with a constant threat of showers, such that I've donned today's suit, mostly in anticipation that its next stop will be the dry cleaners, a place which it will certainly need to visit after today.

For your viewing pleasure, then (perhaps) . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

That shirt!!

:cool2:

There, that's better now!!


----------



## upr_crust

Hey, I never said that I was afraid of strong colors, though, in retrospect, today's look is rather like Colonel Sanders joining the Russian Mafia . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

riyadh552 said:


> Nice ensemble Clay. And congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family. I was wondering what those shoes were from a previous post of yours. Thanks for the identification. I'm a fan of Church's myself.


Thanks. We are very excited! Yeah, the shoes are Church's. I got a good deal on them through eBay...after wearing them, there is NO WAY I would pay $600 bucks for a pair of these new. While I like the way they look, they are no where near the comfort level of my Allen Edmonds and Alden shoes.



GoToEleven said:


> YoungClayB --
> 
> Best wishes to you and your family on the impending arrival of "little TBD". At least he comes into the world knowing that he has a well-dressed daddy.
> 
> Now if you can only let us in on what are the best shoes to wear with scrubs...
> 
> -- GTE


The utilitarian in me says Crocs or Birkenstock clogs, but I will be wearing my cigar shell PTBs for the first time that I hold me new baby boy! 



joe98 said:


> This is my favorite ensemble I have seen you wear.


Thanks Joe. I almost opted for a light blue version of the same shirt, but finally settled on the white. Maybe I'll try the blue version next time.

Pretty casual today.

Slacks: Turnbury
Shirt: Daniel Cremeiux
Shoes: Alden Cigar PTB
Belt: Dockers (Cheap but it matches the cigar shell! )


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks. We are very excited! Yeah, the shoes are Church's. I got a good deal on them through eBay...after wearing them, there is NO WAY I would pay $600 bucks for a pair of these new. While I like the way they look, they are no where near the comfort level of my Allen Edmonds and Alden shoes.


Interesting. I have a pair of Philip captoe oxfords, and I find them just as comfortable as my AE Boston and Evanston. But my favorite Church's are a pair of suede chukkas, which are my go-to casual boots. I'm considering a pair of Alden unlined chukkas as well to add to my collection.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Hey, I never said that I was afraid of strong colors, though, in retrospect, today's look is rather like Colonel Sanders joining the Russian Mafia . . .


Too funny Upr!!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ons
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlmostSmart

joe98 said:


> This is my favorite ensemble I have seen you wear.


Mine too.


----------



## YoungClayB

joe98 said:


> This is my favorite ensemble I have seen you wear.





AlmostSmart said:


> Mine too.


Thanks fellas!

Today's attire really makes me wish that I owned a pair of walnut Strands...I believe that those will be the next pair that I pay retail for.


----------



## Merle

Nice tie!


----------



## joe98

Sunday's Offerings


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
CK cords
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Cartier cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## briggsy

joe98 said:


> Sunday's Offerings


Nice shades man. Who makes those?


----------



## joe98

briggsy said:


> Nice shades man. Who makes those?


They are Cats by RayBan, they are probably 20 years old they were my dad's back in the day LOL


----------



## richard d.

Man...Love that tie with the outfit, and the shoes are very nice. I have that same time from Brooks Brothers. Your pants are in a great fabric. Richard d.


YoungClayB said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Today's attire really makes me wish that I owned a pair of walnut Strands...I believe that those will be the next pair that I pay retail for.


----------



## upr_crust

*A last-minute substitution . . .*

I got up this morning fully intending to wear another suit, but was dissuaded from this by a missing button on the waist placket - my dry cleaner has some explaining to do on that count.

As my intended suit was brown, (and I had laid out accessories to coordinate with a brown suit), I had to pick another brown suit with which to replace it, hence the suit you're seeing here below.

Hope that the substitution was successful . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

richard d. said:


> Man...Love that tie with the outfit, and the shoes are very nice. I have that same time from Brooks Brothers. Your pants are in a great fabric. Richard d.


Thanks Richard. The tie is actually Daniel Cremiex from Dillards. The shoes are AE Hastings in Chili.

So, I have something that I just have to share with you guys. About a month or so ago, I upgraded my phone to the new iPhone 4. Since I always use my iPhone to take my WAYWT pics, I was very excited about the improvements that apple made to the camera on the new version of the iPhone. It does take great pics, but a couple of days ago, I discovered an app that takes the capabilities of the iPhone camara to a whole new level. Its called "Pro HDR" and it basically take two pictures (one overexposed and one underexposed) and aligns and merges the pictures. The result is nothing short of amazing.

To demonstate, first a picture of my attire as taken by the standard iPhone camara software. Second is the pic that was taken using "Pro HDR".

Here is the rest of the pics for today plus a few more "Pro HDR" pics that I snapped using the iPhone.

Some cloudy day pics from Charlotte taken on Tuesday of this week:


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ...


That's an interesting shirt; a more tonal interpretation of the contrast collar/cuffs than the high contrast versions seen more often.

Haven't worn a suit much this week, but took a photo today:


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Holdfast. Looking good as always today (and for some reason, I can see your photos today at work - a condition not normally true).

As for my shirt today, I don't like wearing white shirts with brown suits - shades of cream and ecru seem to suit brown attire better, IMHO. Glad that you like today's combo, in any event.



Holdfast said:


> That's an interesting shirt; a more tonal interpretation of the contrast collar/cuffs than the high contrast versions seen more often.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Upr, even if it wasn't your first choice. I like the tie and the knot in particular. Well done!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Prada pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## welldressedfellow

*Getting as much use out of seersucker as I can before Labor Day..*

Earlier:
Cheerful attire..

Blue/white seersucker sports jacket,
British tan chinos,
White straight collar oxford,
Pink/light blue bow,
White linen square,
Burgundy pennies.
Royall Lyme

Tomorrow..
Quite somber..

Cassock-alb and cincture over white OCBD, dark blue tie, and the lower half of a navy suit. (The jacket gets too hot underneath my vestments.)
Black cap toe bals,
And absolutely no cologne because I'll be smelling nice enough from all the incense I'll be swinging.


----------



## upr_crust

*Strange outfit for a clambake, but an equally unusual venue . . .*

This evening, a friend and I are dining in the Trustees Dining Room of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, which, for August, features, as a special on their menu, a New England clambake (or at least their version, thereof). As my fellow diner and I are both from New England, we wish to see how close (or far) the Met will get to the original flavors of such a meal.

Dressing for the venue, rather than the meal, today (the Trustees Dining Room is rather posh), today's ensemble . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^ = $$$

Even smarter looking than usual!!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, WouldaShoulda - if only my brain would feel as smart as you seem to think that I look today (it being Friday, this is hardly the case  .)



WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^ = $$$
> 
> Even smarter looking than usual!!


----------



## rgrossicone

It was fun while it lasted, but I gots to roll...Coney Island style...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
RLPL chukka
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Acct2000

Rob, you're not worried about what the Esquire folks will say if they catch you without a tie??


----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


> [It was fun while it lasted, but I gots to roll...Coney Island style...


Good to see you back on WAYWT RG...Thats a tastey looking dawg you got there.


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Rob, you're not worried about what the Esquire folks will say if they catch you without a tie??


Welp, as a "real" man, with "real" responsibilities, and "real" kids, who I have to "really" hold onto when they cry, drool, pull, eat, etc...I have to go casual once in a while. 

A man's true style, im very ho, is equally about the days when your NOT dressed up, as the days when you are. Its about a confidence you purvey through what you wear at any given moment. Anybody can get all dolled up for a picture, but being stylish is about living life that way. (As I lay here on my couch icing my achillies with boxers on...lol)



YoungClayB said:


> Good to see you back on WAYWT RG...Thats a tastey looking dawg you got there.


Thanks Clay...it was delish!! Once a year I'll treat myself to one. My grandmother was born just a block away, and as a kid, I always remember her talking about Nathan's and growing up Coney!


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome back, RG - good to see you are well and out with the kiddies (they're growing fast, no?) - and for Coney Island, no one would wear a necktie. You've more than enough style to handle casual.

The dog does look delish - makes me hungry - must go out and have some lunch!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


Very sharp indeed.



rgrossicone said:


>


And this is very cool indeed!

Teaching both Saturday and Sunday this weekend...


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the compliment, Holdfast, and yes, we agree that RG's outfit is indeed very cool, as is yours, though my condolences on having to teach two out of the three days of the August Bank Holiday.



Holdfast said:


> Very sharp indeed.
> And this is very cool indeed!
> Teaching both Saturday and Sunday this weekend...


----------



## Acct2000

rgrossicone said:


> Welp, as a "real" man, with "real" responsibilities, and "real" kids, who I have to "really" hold onto when they cry, drool, pull, eat, etc...I have to go casual once in a while.
> 
> A man's true style, im very ho, is equally about the days when your NOT dressed up, as the days when you are. Its about a confidence you purvey through what you wear at any given moment. Anybody can get all dolled up for a picture, but being stylish is about living life that way. (As I lay here on my couch icing my achillies with boxers on...lol)
> 
> OK, what color ice bag and boxers?? Sorry.
> 
> Congratulations on your advancement in the competition!!
> 
> I hope everything is going well for you!! Are you ready for school to start?


----------



## Jovan

RG: Agreed. Casual is one area I really need to improve upon. I can only hope to get as good as you are about it. While not everything you wear is my cup of tea, you make it look effortless. I admire that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
CK cords
Fleming belt
Armani socks
BB balmorals
Creed Neroli Sauvage cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Yet again, you add to the discussion most eloquently, kitonbrioni.


----------



## red sweatpants

Jovan said:


> Yet again, you add to the discussion most eloquently, kitonbrioni.


This made me laugh.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Welcome back, RG - good to see you are well and out with the kiddies (they're growing fast, no?) - and for Coney Island, no one would wear a necktie. You've more than enough style to handle casual.
> 
> The dog does look delish - makes me hungry - must go out and have some lunch!


Thanks Upr...I'm sorry the summer's come and gone and I was never able to get in for lunch...hope all is well, and as always your looking great! So consistent.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> OK, what color ice bag and boxers?? Sorry.
> 
> Congratulations on your advancement in the competition!!
> 
> I hope everything is going well for you!! Are you ready for school to start?


LOL, its been a nice summer. I always hate the first week of school, not for having to go, but because its not routine. I'm also REALLY going to miss my children when I go back. Watching them both grow this summer has been wonderful!



Jovan said:


> RG: Agreed. Casual is one area I really need to improve upon. I can only hope to get as good as you are about it. While not everything you wear is my cup of tea, you make it look effortless. I admire that.


Thanks Jovan! You do casual better than you think.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Holdfast, and yes, we agree that RG's outfit is indeed very cool, as is yours, though my condolences on having to teach two out of the three days of the August Bank Holiday.


I don't mind; this is a course I run for prospective medschool applicants so it's actually fun to do!

Apologies for the levitating square in the pic; it got shoved down a bit after the snap:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
TA tie
Cartier belt
pp socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

Now that's a knot. Not fussy. A knot like that can even look good when yanked down two inches after work, or bad deeds. Details on the coat? Nice. The disheveled brass bed, very Nick Carroway. The bevel of the mirror gives you crazy cuffs tho. Dial-up is only loading the first two pics so I don't know what else there's to see. But I've seen enough and it looks good.


----------



## YoungClayB

Peak and Pine said:


> Now that's a knot. Not fussy. A knot like that can even look good when yanked down two inches after work, or bad deeds. Details on the coat? Nice. The disheveled brass bed, very Nick Carroway. The bevel of the mirror gives you crazy cuffs tho. Dial-up is only loading the first two pics so I don't know what else there's to see. But I've seen enough and it looks good.


Thanks man. Appreciate the compliments. The blazer is a vintage model that I picked up at Goodwill for five bucks. Changed out the buttons and shortened the sleeves and it was ready to wear. The label says "New Castle & York". I've personally never heard of that brand and apparently neither has Google. :/


----------



## Holdfast

Nice to see some sunshine today...


----------



## Merle

Holdfast said:


> Nice to see some sunshine today...


Like that style , I was almost dressed in similar way yesterday


----------



## Peak and Pine

Holdfast said:


> *Nice to see some sunshine today...*


Sun? Where? You're like in an office or something, right? (Maybe there's no roof?) The outfit looks good. Fits you well. No logos, nice colors. Well done.

----------------------

I have seen your posts over the years and noticed a progression. First there were just thumbnails with your arms in a beckoning posture. Then came the full pics, arms crossed but unsmiling. Now full pics with smiles. All this is good. But don't'cha think it's time to loose the black blot across your eyes? We know it's you back there. I could pick you out on the street. (And ask for spare change maybe.) Go ahead, upr-crust it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks man. Appreciate the compliments. *The blazer is a vintage model that I picked up at Goodwill for five bucks*. Changed out the buttons and shortened the sleeves and it was ready to wear. The label says "New Castle & York". I've personally never heard of that brand and apparently neither has Google. :/


That is a good price for that blazer. Also, nice look yesterday.(I like the tie)

On a side note: New Castle & York is a polish suit brand.


----------



## emptym

I typically don't have much to contribute, but here's something, at a wedding last week:

From the left: my brother, his wife, our mom (too beautiful to have her face obscured), me in Chan suit, thrifted shirt, old wedding check (PoW) tie, PS made of a fabric sample with edges I handstitched, and Alfred Sargent handgrades.

With the groom, a cousin:


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Great ensemble ...but, where's the belt??


----------



## upr_crust

Enjoy the last day of the August Bank Holiday - certainly you're dressed for a day off (most stylishly as well).

The sun actually comes out from behind clouds in the UK - how odd . . . .



Holdfast said:


> Nice to see some sunshine today...


----------



## dchandler2

*40th High School Reunion*

Me and the future Mrs. DC at my 40th high school reunion.










This pass Sunday outfit.


























Loake Eaton Suede Loafers for Sale: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...3-Loake-Eton-Dark-Brown-Suede-Loafer-US-7-1-2


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dchandler2 said:


> Me and the future Mrs. DC at my 40th high school reunion.


40th??

Did you graduate when you were 9?? :icon_cheers:


----------



## dchandler2

WouldaShoulda said:


> 40th??
> 
> Did you graduate when you were 9?? :icon_cheers:


LOL. I get that all the time. I have to say the God has been good to me because I abused this body when I was younger :icon_smile:.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## emptym

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> Great ensemble ...but, where's the belt??


Thanks. The pants have side tab adjusters and no belt loops.


----------



## 3holic

Emptym, your mom not only is beautiful, but graceful also. Compliments on her choice of dress as well.


----------



## upr_crust

*A mixed bag of tricks for a blazingly hot day . . .*

Today's attire was chosen on the basis of today's predicted high temp's in NYC - 96F/36C. At least it's not supposed to be humid.

Trousers and shirt are both linen - we'll see if linen is really cooler.

Today's shoes I bought at deep discount at the Alden store on Madison Ave. several years ago, and recently rediscovered them in the "reserve" collection under my bed. I decided that I liked them enough to wear them today.

For your enjoyment, then, possibly . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

ZachGranstrom said:


> On a side note: New Castle & York is a polish suit brand.


On the tag, it says "Tailored in the USA of imported fabrics"...not sure if its the same company from Polland or not.

Today's attire: (just kicking around the house and possibly a few errands). I picked the pants up at Goodwill yesterday for $3...Brooks Bros Elliot Cotton Trousers (Cuffed)...Shirt is about 8 years old from GAP


----------



## Wisco

My first post to "What are you wearing today" on this side of AACC. Meeting with a CEO today. For daily wear, he's an OTR Italian designer suit, tailored to fit him well, sans tie kind of guy. It's hot so I'm still in summer mode:











 Arnold Brant sport coat. Tan/brown "tweed" with a blue under plaid. Filene's basement pick up while on business trip to Washington DC
Hemrajani MTM stiped shirt, hidden button soft collar
BB solid rep tie, navy, 4-in-hand knot
Drake white linen pocket square, pseudo-TV fold. A lot going on with the jacket, so tried to stay simple with the PS.











 Medium gray JC Penny American Living wool-blend worsted slacks. Don't laugh; Nice everyday Ralph Lauren trousers, without the "Polo" price. Supposedly machine washable, but I just hit them with a steamer and a Kent brush.
Navy Viccel cotton socks
Alfred Sargent calf skin single-oak brogue. I like the toe medallion and slightly chiseled tip. NIB eBay pick up... 10.5 EE width UK seems to fit me almost perfectly.
Restored 1940's Omega hand-wound dress watch with white dial / applied markers and silver stick hands dress on modern "croc-grain" leather strap with stainless steel deployant clasp.... poor man's IWC Portofino!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> [*]Restored 1940's Omega hand-wound dress watch with white dial / applied markers and silver stick hands dress on modern "croc-grain" leather strap with stainless steel deployant clasp.... poor man's IWC Portofino!


Got a close-up??


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> Got a close-up??


Sure, here ya go:

Dial










Wrist shot


----------



## Holdfast

Couldn't get today's look to photo right. In motion, it's a lot less frumpy. You'll just have to trust me - or not, as the case may be - on that one!


----------



## emptym

3holic said:


> Emptym, your mom not only is beautiful, but graceful also. Compliments on her choice of dress as well.


Thank you, 3holic. She told me she's had that dress since the 70's.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

YoungClayB said:


> On the tag, it says "Tailored in the USA of imported fabrics"...not sure if its the same company from Polland or not.
> 
> Today's attire: (just kicking around the house and possibly a few errands). I picked the pants up at Goodwill yesterday for $3...Brooks Bros Elliot Cotton Trousers (Cuffed)...Shirt is about 8 years old from GAP


YoungClayB, very nice shoes! what are they? they look like shell cordovan to me?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Now, that's the ticket!*

I almost posted "Make your bed!" prior, so it's nice to see how elegant that looks when it is as dolled up as you sometimes get, Clay.

However, a slight demurral on the white crew neck tee. It really does look like underwear in this application. A V-neck would have solved that problem nicely, or else a colored tee in something coordinated. It kinda makes a casual shirt look "uptight" in a way, IMO. Defeats the purpose, to a degree. Otherwise, a very nice look that makes the daily round a tasteful as well as practical endeavor

P. S. - You might consider tan leather with this next time. BB


----------



## David_E

Ok be gentle folks - first time posting a pic.

Finally got a chance to wear the seersucker now that the summer is almost done. Had to throw a B-Day party to have the excuse!

Suit is Haspel. Shirt is just "a shirt", tie an End of Season deep discount silk woven/knit from BR dark brown belt to go with dark brown captoes.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

David_E said:


> Ok be gentle folks - first time posting a pic.
> 
> Finally got a chance to wear the seersucker now that the summer is almost done. Had to throw a B-Day party to have the excuse!
> 
> Suit is Haspel. Shirt is just "a shirt", tie an End of Season deep discount silk woven/knit from BR dark brown belt to go with dark brown captoes.


Great summer look!!!


----------



## 3holic

emptym said:


> Thank you, 3holic. She told me she's had that dress since the 70's.


That's truly awesome she can still fit into a dress from so long ago! :aportnoy:


----------



## YoungClayB

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> YoungClayB, very nice shoes! what are they? they look like shell cordovan to me?


Hi B&S...Thank you. They are Alden Plain Toe Bluchers (model 990) in Cigar Shell Cordovan



Blueboy1938 said:


> I almost posted "Make your bed!" prior, so it's nice to see how elegant that looks when it is as dolled up as you sometimes get, Clay.
> 
> However, a slight demurral on the white crew neck tee. It really does look like underwear in this application. A V-neck would have solved that problem nicely, or else a colored tee in something coordinated. It kinda makes a casual shirt look "uptight" in a way, IMO. Defeats the purpose, to a degree. Otherwise, a very nice look that makes the daily round a tasteful as well as practical endeavor
> 
> P. S. - You might consider tan leather with this next time. BB


Yeah, we had quite the debate on my tee shirt over on the Trad Forum yesterday as well. A plain white crew neck tee is a staple for me and something that I am just not going to change regardless of the criticism that I receive here on the forums. I think that part of the reason why it looked like "underwear" yesterday is..well, firstly, it is underwear...and second, I dont think that my tee shirt was "settled" very well for some reason...almost like it was "riding up" on one side of my neck.

Oh...tan. yes! These are arriving in the mail today so I'll definitely give that a go:



David_E said:


> Ok be gentle folks - first time posting a pic.
> 
> Finally got a chance to wear the seersucker now that the summer is almost done. Had to throw a B-Day party to have the excuse!
> 
> Suit is Haspel. Shirt is just "a shirt", tie an End of Season deep discount silk woven/knit from BR dark brown belt to go with dark brown captoes.


This is a good look...my only criticism is on your tie knot. Its an extremely loose knot; if this is a look that you were specifically going for, then that is fine, but if this is just the way that you always tie your ties...I think you should tighten that knot up quite a bit. and if you just have to have a loose knot, then maybe try a loosely tied four-in-hand instead of the Windsor - I think this would greatly improve the look. Otherwise...looks great and the fit on your jacket is really nice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Sure, here ya go:
> 
> Dial


Thanks!!

Nice.

It's difficult to get more elegent than that and still be masculine!!


----------



## David_E

Thank you Zach 

YoungClayB - Thank you for the compliments and suggestions. Could you clarify what you mean by "loose knot"? Looking at the picture again, I see that it is a little Low (If I zoom in on the original I can see the top edge of my collar button). Or do you mean the knot itself pulled tighter? The tie is ..."bulky" is about the only way I can describe it. Its one of the first loose woven/knit ties I've owned and it simply wouldn't squeeze down any further which led to a big knot. I wasn't expecting that and ran out of time. The double windsor is the only knot I can do without thinking about it so thats what what I wore. I wasn't very sure about it the day of, but came to like it in retrospect. I think it goes well with the flamboyance of the seersucker. Thank you for the suggestion though, I'll try it out next time I wear that tie. My wife tried to convince me to wear a navy version of the same tie, which I think would have looked nice, but perhaps too sober for a party.

As for fit, Maria at the Golden Needle does wonders - Haspel off the rack is pretty shapeless. I did take a steamer to the lapel. It came with more of a sharp crease than a roll - its still pretty flat, but at least now it has less of a sharp edge.


----------



## riyadh552

David_E said:


> Ok be gentle folks - first time posting a pic.
> 
> Finally got a chance to wear the seersucker now that the summer is almost done. Had to throw a B-Day party to have the excuse!
> 
> Suit is Haspel. Shirt is just "a shirt", tie an End of Season deep discount silk woven/knit from BR dark brown belt to go with dark brown captoes.


Great look, love the hat.


----------



## riyadh552

Holdfast said:


> https://a.imageshack.us/img828/8415/aug31002.jpg[/IMG]


Nice jacket Holdfast.


----------



## Peak and Pine

David_E said:


>


I would say that I like this outfit whether I did or not because I like this man's written posts, but this is a swell get-up on its own merit so I'm happy I don't have to lie about it.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

YoungClayB said:


> Hi B&S...Thank you. They are Alden Plain Toe Bluchers (model 990) in Cigar Shell Cordovan
> 
> Thanks YoungClayB: My significant other liked the very dark brown color and commented that I don't have a PTB in my collection. I told her they likely were Alden and showed her that website. She's still impressed to see gentlemen showing off their clothes and shoes on a forum.


----------



## joe98

David_E

I agree with Clay the outfit looks great but i would like to see the tie knot tightened not necessarily the tie around your neck. Notice Holdfast and Wisco's ties...see the dimples and the way the knot looks tight around the length of the tie exiting it.

Do you have a Picture of your shoes with the outfit, they almost get lost in the grass?

P.S.
Clay, I didnt mean to step on your toes I just noticed what i believe is the same thing you noticed.


----------



## Merle

Those pants make it complete and refreshing!


----------



## Merle

Finally some nice weather yesterday


----------



## YoungClayB

David_E said:


> Thank you Zach
> 
> YoungClayB - Thank you for the compliments and suggestions. Could you clarify what you mean by "loose knot"? Looking at the picture again, I see that it is a little Low (If I zoom in on the original I can see the top edge of my collar button). Or do you mean the knot itself pulled tighter? The tie is ..."bulky" is about the only way I can describe it. Its one of the first loose woven/knit ties I've owned and it simply wouldn't squeeze down any further which led to a big knot. I wasn't expecting that and ran out of time. The double windsor is the only knot I can do without thinking about it so thats what what I wore. I wasn't very sure about it the day of, but came to like it in retrospect. I think it goes well with the flamboyance of the seersucker. Thank you for the suggestion though, I'll try it out next time I wear that tie. My wife tried to convince me to wear a navy version of the same tie, which I think would have looked nice, but perhaps too sober for a party.
> 
> As for fit, Maria at the Golden Needle does wonders - Haspel off the rack is pretty shapeless. I did take a steamer to the lapel. It came with more of a sharp crease than a roll - its still pretty flat, but at least now it has less of a sharp edge.


Didnt realize that was a knit tie...definitely go for a four-in-hand knot with a knit tie. Its the easiest knot in the world to tie...see here for instructions: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/TieKnots/4inhand.tem


----------



## mogultv

Merle said:


> Finally some nice weather yesterday


Very elegant. I love the belt.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Some of you guys are so young and thin it makes me sick!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Trilobite cufflinks
CK cords
MD belt
PS socks
Brioni monkstraps
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

WouldaShoulda said:


> Some of you guys are so young and thin it makes me sick!!


Ain't it the truth! Plus, apparently the PRL stores are now doing the Walmart portrait package thng!:icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

At least you aren't telling us thin younguns to "go eat a cheeseburger" -- which many could eat _six_ of plus a pitcher of Pabst and not gain anything.


----------



## Merle

WouldaShoulda said:


> Some of you guys are so young and thin it makes me sick!!


Hey I can't help it, I can eat all I want, there is no gaining weight


----------



## Jovan

Point in case.


----------



## Merle

Saltydog said:


> Ain't it the truth! Plus, apparently the PRL stores are now doing the Walmart portrait package thng!:icon_smile:


What do you mean: wallmart portrait package thing?


----------



## upr_crust

*A need for sleeves today . . .*

Giving in to my worst instincts, I am considering the purchase of two suits on BB's current sale. I went for a fitting for one of them last night, and will be fitted for the other this evening (assuming I do perform this form of fiscal suicide), but I took yesterday's fitting in a short-sleeved polo shirt, which was not ideal for determining whether the suit in question would look with "real" accessories, hence today's shirt.

Casual, but not untidy, perhaps . .


----------



## Peak and Pine

Merle said:


> What do you mean: wallmart portrait package thing?


It's a knock on your picture and pose and it's undeserved. You look swell. Maybe a little logo-ed up, but you can be proud of the pic. In four years you'll be commemorating Ypres 1 and you appear to be the age and look of the defenders. Chilling thought, to me, somewhat older.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> At least you aren't telling us thin younguns to "go eat a cheeseburger" -- which many could eat _six_ of plus a pitcher of Pabst and not gain anything.


That was me 30 years ago. And all that cost just $5.oo

Just you wait, Sonny!!


----------



## upr_crust

Genetics is not fair - I've needed to be careful of my weight since when I was your age or younger - I don't run to fat, I take a taxi to it . . .



Merle said:


> Hey I can't help it, I can eat all I want, there is no gaining weight


----------



## wingman

^^ Well, FWIW, I was overweight at the age of 12...36 years later, I still am, and Weight Watchers has 'just' begun to work!! 
Oh well, better late than- never mind.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Casual, but not untidy, perhaps . .


Upr, I don't believe you're capable of being "untidy". There, I've thrown down the gauntlet. :wink2:


----------



## upr_crust

Please note that I take my pictures in the morning, before life totally discombobulates my attire .



riyadh552 said:


> Upr, I don't believe you're capable of being "untidy". There, I've thrown down the gauntlet. :wink2:


----------



## coynedj

upr_crust said:


> Genetics is not fair - I've needed to be careful of my weight since when I was your age or younger - I don't run to fat, I take a taxi to it . . .


And it truly is genetics - I can still eat the 6 cheeseburgers and a pitcher of beer and not gain weight, and I'm 54!

One of these days I'm going to have to post some pictures here. My office is adamantly casual, but at least I dress properly for church on Sunday. I have more nice clothes than I have occassions to wear them, I'm afraid, and I take advantage of every good occassion that comes around.


----------



## Merle

Peak and Pine said:


> It's a knock on your picture and pose and it's undeserved. You look swell. Maybe a little logo-ed up, but you can be proud of the pic. In four years you'll be commemorating Ypres 1 and you appear to be the age and look of the defenders. Chilling thought, to me, somewhat older.


I still don't know what a portrait package is  but I don't care what he says. I wanna see his pic and laugh with him 

How do you know Ypres?  (I'm only 20)


----------



## Merle

mogultv said:


> Very elegant. I love the belt.


Thanks


----------



## Merle

upr_crust said:


> Giving in to my worst instincts, I am considering the purchase of two suits on BB's current sale. I went for a fitting for one of them last night, and will be fitted for the other this evening (assuming I do perform this form of fiscal suicide), but I took yesterday's fitting in a short-sleeved polo shirt, which was not ideal for determining whether the suit in question would look with "real" accessories, hence today's shirt.
> 
> Casual, but not untidy, perhaps . .


Nice socks! They match perfectely with the pants. BTW, what shoes are those?


----------



## upr_crust

The socks, the shoes, and the trousers are all Brooks Bros. - the socks picked up during the last clearance sale. The shoes are Aldens made for Brooks Bros (made proudly in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, USA).



Merle said:


> Nice socks! They match perfectely with the pants. BTW, what shoes are those?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
CH socks
Gucci loafers
Tommy cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

Merle said:


> I still don't know what a portrait package is  but I don't care what he says. I wanna see his pic and laugh with him
> 
> How do you know Ypres?  (I'm only 20)


Only thru books, but it's off topic for this thread; my bad. My good: when stating your age maybe leave out the _only._ It can diminish you. The Walmart thing's a dig, but a small one, so don't let it get to you even tho it got to me (and I'm using idioms here and should know better, sorry. Alors.)


----------



## Saltydog

Merle...I was picking at you a bit--but didn't mean it to be unkind. You are a nice looking young man with a great outfit. What I was referring to is that places like Walmart, Sears, etc. often have a photographer set up with an attractive background that looks similar to the one behind you. They take nice pictures of people and then offer packages of them in all different sizes from wallet size to 8X10. Intended to be a bit of harmless kidding and take off on the fact that you had a couple of polo logos. Nothing to take seriously. Great post.


----------



## Merle

Saltydog said:


> Merle...I was picking at you a bit--but didn't mean it to be unkind. You are a nice looking young man with a great outfit. What I was referring to is that places like Walmart, Sears, etc. often have a photographer set up with an attractive background that looks similar to the one behind you. They take nice pictures of people and then offer packages of them in all different sizes from wallet size to 8X10. Intended to be a bit of harmless kidding and take off on the fact that you had a couple of polo logos. Nothing to take seriously. Great post.


No problem, now I get it  (portrait package are photos you can put on your passport and then in even bigger sizes) .

About the logos, they were not intended, I didn't think about it. I just founded that the blue belt matches perfectly with the light yellow pants and the dark blue polo. Sorry about the logos


----------



## Merle

^^compliments on that blazer

I would want one of those :icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

*Obivously, there is sunshine in Oxfordshire today - no such luck in NYC . . .*

Holdfast, elegant, as always, and suitable attire for a sunny Friday - let us hope that Oxfordshire is sunny today.

NYC is expecting rain, the edges of Hurricane (or now Tropical Storm) Earl - nothing serious for us, though much more serious for eastern Long Island and southeastern New England.

I am too casual today even to bother with photo posting - alas and alack - but saw little reason on the eve of a three-day weekend, with rain expected, to dress well.

I did, however, fall on the sword of fiscal imprudence yesterday, and snatched up two new suits from the two-day 50% off sale at Brooks. They're to be ready on Sept. 14th or thereabouts - photos to follow . . .


----------



## Pembers

Here's for my first "proper" AAAC post...

I've been looking and learning here for a while now, and occasionally making short, inconsequential posts. As a student, I don't often get around to wearing decent clothes; but I have an interview for an internship at a city law firm coming up soon and was wondering what forum members here think of my proposed outfit.

Mainly, I just want to know how more educated people than I think the suit (which is new) fits. It's a Benjamin Sartorial from eHaberdasher.com, and I'm very impressed by the quality. I'd also like to know what people think of the shirt/tie combination - it's crossed my mind that the colours aren't conservative enough for an interview situation, although I think this is better than looking drab. The shirt is T&A (ebay) and the tie is Robert Talbott Best of Class (ibid). The shoes look a bit blobby from above, but, I think, much better from other angles.

I'll probably wear a white PS (tv fold) before people suggest that. It's just that I'd be borrowing it from my father and I don't know where he keeps it. I feared that I might find something deeply disturbing if I went rifling through his drawers for the purposes of these photos.

Thanks


----------



## Jovan

I think most will tell you to avoid the pocket square for a first interview and to go with a solid white shirt and conservative tie instead.

The suit looks pretty good apart from your right shoulder.


----------



## Pembers

Jovan said:


> I think most will tell you to avoid the pocket square for a first interview and to go with a solid white shirt and conservative tie instead.
> 
> The suit looks pretty good apart from your right shoulder.


Thanks Jovan, maybe I'll give the PS a miss - wouldn't want to look too flamboyant. I'll think about toning down the shirt and tie as well, but my only decent white shirt has a cut-away collar. The others are my old "3 for £10" Marks & Spencer school shirts which are a bit...transparent. I have a solid cream one which might work, though. 

As far as the suit goes, I definately see what you mean about the right shoulder. I'll think about having it altered, although it might be a bit beyond me financially.


----------



## Holdfast

Merle said:


> ^^compliments on that blazer
> 
> I would want one of those :icon_cheers:


Thanks!



upr_crust said:


> Holdfast, elegant, as always, and suitable attire for a sunny Friday - let us hope that Oxfordshire is sunny today.


We're having a lovely few days, really!



Pembers said:


> I have an interview for an internship at a city law firm coming up soon and was wondering what forum members here think of my proposed outfit.


Looks pretty good to me. The shirt/tie combo is fine; I wouldn't worry too much about needing a white shirt; the one you've chosen works well with that tie and doesn't overwhelm the eye. I'd probably skip a square with that outfit though esp. for an intern interview. Mind you, since my taste is pretty flashy, you should perhaps take my opinion with a pinch of salt or two.


----------



## Pembers

Holdfast said:


> We're having a lovely few days, really!
> 
> Looks pretty good to me. The shirt/tie combo is fine; I wouldn't worry too much about needing a white shirt; the one you've chosen works well with that tie and doesn't overwhelm the eye. I'd probably skip a square with that outfit though esp. for an intern interview. Mind you, since my taste is pretty flashy, you should perhaps take my opinion with a pinch of salt or two.


Thanks. I really admire your sense of style from what I've seen! I'm back in Oxford later this month, hopefully the good weather there will hold up for a while yet! It's grey in London at the moment. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Wildblue

WouldaShoulda said:


> Some of you guys are so young and thin it makes me sick!!


Tell me about it. We got some good lookin' people here, with physiques I'm jealous of.


----------



## YoungClayB

Wildblue said:


> Tell me about it. We got some good lookin' people here, with physiques I'm jealous of.


Hi Wildblue...I hope you are enjoying your time abroad. How much longer until you come home? Also...how about some WATWT pics? working man's middle eastern style!


----------



## Jovan

Pembers said:


> Thanks Jovan, maybe I'll give the PS a miss - wouldn't want to look too flamboyant. I'll think about toning down the shirt and tie as well, but my only decent white shirt has a cut-away collar. The others are my old "3 for £10" Marks & Spencer school shirts which are a bit...transparent. I have a solid cream one which might work, though.
> 
> As far as the suit goes, I definately see what you mean about the right shoulder. I'll think about having it altered, although it might be a bit beyond me financially.


Don't worry too much. It actually happens with my right shoulder a bit. It might be due to having one shoulder a little lower than the other. Unless you have top-end MTM or bespoke I'm not sure it can be taken care of in a satisfactory way. Besides, I doubt most people apart from us would notice or care.

As for transparency, you ARE wearing a white crew neck undershirt... right?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Darphin cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Pembers

Jovan said:


> As for transparency, you ARE wearing a white crew neck undershirt... right?


Mmm maybe that would help. The shirts would still be horrendous, though. They're 68% polyester. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## richard d.

Merle, You have such a great look there, love the colors, really striking! Ah...to be young again like you. Your photo reflects you have a high standard of dress for your age, keep it up my friend!!! You appear so different than most your age, you knowstyle...and have style. So many your age have only jeans in their closet. Keep up that look, very top draw! Richard d.UOTE=Merle;1140539]Finally some nice weather yesterday

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Merle

richard d. said:


> Merle, You have such a great look there, love the colors, really striking! Ah...to be young again like you. Your photo reflects you have a high standard of dress for your age, keep it up my friend!!! You appear so different than most your age, you knowstyle...and have style. So many your age have only jeans in their closet. Keep up that look, very top draw! Richard d.


Thanks man, I appreciate it. It is true that most off people my age just dress in jeans, I would love to see a school were people dress like the "back to campus" folders like on Brooks Brothers


----------



## Kravata

Anything wrong with this, besides the pants being a bit too long?


----------



## balder

Jovan said:


> I think most will tell you to avoid the pocket square for a first interview and to go with a solid white shirt and conservative tie instead.
> 
> The suit looks pretty good apart from your right shoulder.


Why avoid a pocket square?I think a plain white one would add the final touch.To come over well in an interview you need every help.


----------



## Holdfast

balder said:


> Why avoid a pocket square?I think a plain white one would add the final touch.To come over well in an interview you need every help.


While I doubt it will ever be a dealbreaker on its own, do you really think your average interviewer at a law firm is going to like a very, very junior potential member of staff turning up to his interview wearing a pocket square? Most will automatically think it affected and contrived, even if only subconsciously. Yes, some will like it, but why bother trying to play those odds?

I wore a pocket square to my last job interview five or so years ago, but the difference was that the people on the panel knew me, and it was for a more senior position, and it wasn't in a very conservative field like law. Otherwise you'll just be seen as weird or interesting (depending on the views of the panel) to wear a square to an interview. That helps in some interviews, but I'd be surprised if it helps at a law firm.

Obviously, at the end of the day, your experience, what you say, and how you come across, will count for more. But there's no point in creating hostages to fortune if you don't need to, especially when just starting out. As you get older, you can use clothing to send other messages, of course.


----------



## Merle

Kravata said:


> Anything wrong with this, besides the pants being a bit too long?


Nothing, just those pants, Maybe you can pleat them?

Or do something like this:


----------



## Srynerson

Wisco said:


> My first post to "What are you wearing today" on this side of AACC. Meeting with a CEO today. For daily wear, he's an OTR Italian designer suit, tailored to fit him well, sans tie kind of guy. It's hot so I'm still in summer mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold Brant sport coat. Tan/brown "tweed" with a blue under plaid. Filene's basement pick up while on business trip to Washington DC
> Hemrajani MTM stiped shirt, hidden button soft collar
> BB solid rep tie, navy, 4-in-hand knot
> Drake white linen pocket square, pseudo-TV fold. A lot going on with the jacket, so tried to stay simple with the PS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium gray JC Penny American Living wool-blend worsted slacks. Don't laugh; Nice everyday Ralph Lauren trousers, without the "Polo" price. Supposedly machine washable, but I just hit them with a steamer and a Kent brush.
> Navy Viccel cotton socks
> Alfred Sargent calf skin single-oak brogue. I like the toe medallion and slightly chiseled tip. NIB eBay pick up... 10.5 EE width UK seems to fit me almost perfectly.
> Restored 1940's Omega hand-wound dress watch with white dial / applied markers and silver stick hands dress on modern "croc-grain" leather strap with stainless steel deployant clasp.... poor man's IWC Portofino!


Very nice look, an excellent first entry on WAYWT! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Srynerson

Orgetorix said:


>


Great overall look! Understated, but everything - suit, tie, shirt, PS, socks, and shoes - really pulls together nicely. :icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

*A rare occasion - suited on a weekend . . .*

I had occasion to don a suit today - here are the results. Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
CK cords
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
JL slip-ons
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Felt like doing something a little different/retro 1970s with the colours/patterns today:


----------



## rgrossicone

My son's first birthday party...I can't believe its been a year. Go back to work on Tuesday and I'm incredibly sad (a LOT more than I thought I'd be) to have to leave my two kids at day-care after spending two whole months with them, watching them grow. Really going to soak up this last day with them. Last year was hard with one, but now with two its even worse. I guess I should be thankful that I have a job that at least allows that, I know a lot of you dads on here are on call/working a lot more than I am.:bigstar:

Navy Seersucker Summer Blazer and Madras Pants...figure get one more good summer wear out of 'em.

















a lighter moment before the masses arrived by the pool:








The Gang








The birthday boy









Enjoy your Labor Day!


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore on Sunday to church. I was singing in the choir and the choir director had us wear her favorite colors (black and white) which are not mine. Got a little of the security guard thing going on.



















Loake Eton Dark Brown Suede Loafer for Sale:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...3-Loake-Eton-Dark-Brown-Suede-Loafer-US-7-1-2


----------



## Saltydog

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore on Sunday to church. I was singing in the choir and the choir director had us wear her favorite colors (black and white) which are not mine. Got a little of the security guard thing going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loake Eton Dark Brown Suede Loafer for Sale:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...3-Loake-Eton-Dark-Brown-Suede-Loafer-US-7-1-2


Regardless, DChandler2, you pulled it off with your usual elegance. Lookin' really sharp IMO.


----------



## Srynerson

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore on Sunday to church. I was singing in the choir and the choir director had us wear her favorite colors (black and white) which are not mine. Got a little of the security guard thing going on.


In my experience, security guards don't wear pocket squares or tie clasps at rakish angles. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> ...


Nice family snaps.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*It's to reach the high 80's F in NYC today, so casual is the watchword . . .*

Linen trousers, a polo shirt, and some seldom-worn suede loafers - enough attire to face the NYC subway system at least . . .


----------



## Holdfast

Nice horsebit loafers. Are they navy suede?


----------



## upr_crust

That may be an effect of the colour correction on the .jpeg - they are black, or somewhere closing in on black (black suede tends to pick up dirt with great speed and skill . . .).

The loafers are Cole-Haan, and are nine years old, as I bought them in the Cole-Haan store in the World Trade Center, just prior to 09/11. An ironic souvenir - the store had just been opened the preceding month, IIRC.



Holdfast said:


> Nice horsebit loafers. Are they navy suede?


----------



## YoungClayB

Looking forward to a short week followed by paternity leave! Definitely expect some more casual outfits for the next 12 weeks.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

First post in WAYWT. Had an interview this morning, kept it conservative. Suit is navy though the pictures make it look black, and we know we can't be wearing that...


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> The loafers are Cole-Haan, and are nine years old, as I bought them in the Cole-Haan store in the World Trade Center, just prior to 09/11.


Ouch.



YoungClayB said:


> Looking forward to a short week followed by paternity leave!





BruceWayne said:


> Had an interview this morning, kept it conservative.


Good luck to both of you! 

No full-length pic today, sorry. Trousers were light-tan in colour.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
Ammonite cufflinks
JS jeans
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Holdfast said:


> Good luck to both of you!


 Thanks Holdfast, nice color combo on you today


----------



## Jovan

BruceWayne: Not bad for a first post. Please don't be dissuaded by anyone who says your bluchers are "pedestrian" or something silly like that.

My only suggestion would be to try a narrower tie with those lapels. At present, it looks like it is trying to escape from its scrawny captors!


----------



## red sweatpants

That's a great looking blazer, rgrossicone.


----------



## upr_crust

*Monty Python had the Ministry of Silly Walks, I have . . .*

. . . the Ministry of Silly Socks (well, at least today).

It is supposed to be the end of the summer-y temperatures in NYC for this week - tomorrow I hope to revert to type, and return to wearing a suit again.

In the interim, something to brighten the day (at least by means of color scheme . . .)


----------



## Merle

Holdfast said:


> No full-length pic today, sorry. Trousers were light-tan in colour.


Really, Really good color mixing!


----------



## Merle

A very rainy day, so I decided to wear my rain coat again 





I know it looks as if the rain coat doesn't fit, but that because I put my hands in my pocket and forgot to button the inside button (stupid)


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Jovan said:


> BruceWayne: Not bad for a first post. Please don't be dissuaded by anyone who says your bluchers are "pedestrian" or something silly like that.
> 
> My only suggestion would be to try a narrower tie with those lapels. At present, it looks like it is trying to escape from its scrawny captors!


 Well, I had those Cole Haan's before I discovered AAAC, so after I find a job, some proper footwear is on my shopping list:biggrin:

I didn't notice how narrow those lapels were until you pointed that out, so good suggestion.


----------



## Wisco

Big meeting today at the office, so I wore a true business suit:


 MTM MyTailor.com gray pinstripe suit
 Sam Hober grenadine tie, Italian dark sienna color
 Lands End fine herringbone white shirt, classic spread collar
 lightblue/burgundy/darkblue/brown mini paiselys on tan ground silk square. Stuff and puff into pocket
 Maurice LaCroix dress watch on black croc-grain strap











 Below, pleated trousers worn at natural waist with blue braces (hidden)
 Gray/light gray check socks
 Alden dark chocolate suede brogue bal










Wisco


----------



## rgrossicone

red sweatpants said:


> That's a great looking blazer, rgrossicone.


Thank you! Here's today.

First day back teaching. Then off to Rush-a-Home-a Dinner at the in laws.


----------



## joe98

Trying out an outfit for the plane...tie knot looks bad due to the top button being undone on my shirt.








Waiting for our connecting flight from Orlando to Key West








On our way to a dinner cruise








At the dinner cruise


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/WAYWT/IMG_1439.jpg


Seems like we were in a similar-ish sartorial frame of mind today!


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^I noticed Hold! LOL Loving the white (buttons) after Labo(u)r Day.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

But with navy piping and Kappa logo.

https://www.drmartens.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=12309601 My oxbloods are darker though and old and very shiny.

And of course a pair of narrow leg blue jeans.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's cooled off in NYC, and I'm back to suits . . .*

Without further ado, then . . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

upr_crust said:


>


I like those shoes...very nice


----------



## WouldaShoulda

joe98 said:


> At the dinner cruise


Keep the arm candy!!

You may want to consider different shades.


----------



## upr_crust

The brand name is Harris, an Italian manufacturer (Florentine, from what is written on the box) - a happy "crime of opportunity" at the Barney's in Boston this summer - the last pair in the store, and heavily marked down.



YoungClayB said:


> I like those shoes...very nice


----------



## riyadh552

joe98 said:


>


Gasp! Egad! You're sure to incur the wrath of some forumites for wearing jeans with a jacket and tie.

Although I think you've pulled off the look quite well. My only suggestion would be to slighly shorten the hems of your jeans.


----------



## ThomasK

First WAYWT post. A navy BB "346" suit from the outlet. White CK shirt and blue tie. 



The dreaded Rockports:



With nonmatching socks, to boot. Even these rockports are a big step up from what I used to wear. (Think payless... ugh.)


----------



## MR MILLER

joe98 said:


> Trying out an outfit for the plane...tie knot looks bad due to the top button being undone on my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for our connecting flight from Orlando to Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to a dinner cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the dinner cruise


I think the jeans and wingtips look awsome maybe a shorter hem but still awsome! what kind of loafers are those?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

riyadh552 said:


> Gasp! Egad! You're sure to incur the wrath of some forumites for wearing jeans with a jacket and tie.


..and an orphaned jacket at that!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ThomasK said:


> The dreaded Rockports:
> 
> With nonmatching socks, to boot. Even these rockports are a big step up from what I used to wear. (Think payless... ugh.)


Provided you sin no more, you are forgiven!!

Consider making a donation...


----------



## emptym

Holdfast said:


> Seems like we were in a similar-ish sartorial frame of mind today!


This looks great, HF.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG blazer
Brioni pocket-square
TA shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni pant
Tiffany belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather stays cool, and the suits start to emerge from their plastic chrysalis . . .*

In NYC this evening, it's Fashion's Night Out - a promotion to start up the fall season. Maybe my attire today will not look out of place in such festivities . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> In NYC this evening, it's Fashion's Night Out - a promotion to start up the fall season.


Bring a camera!!

I wager 70% of attendees will have a far different view of what Fall Fashion means than you!!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


>


I like this combination a lot; the colours work well together.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Holdfast - considering your skills in color coordination, that's a very high compliment, indeed.



Holdfast said:


> I like this combination a lot; the colours work well together.


----------



## rgrossicone

Brooklyn Borough President Friday! Windowpane DB Jacket, Gingham shirt, Plaid PS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
BB balmorals
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## LanceW

rgrossicone said:


> Brooklyn Borough President Friday! Windowpane DB Jacket, Gingham shirt, Plaid PS


Lovely tie.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ RG, you are one of the very few people I know for whom a 4-button D/B jacket makes perfect visual sense. You have displayed your usual flair in dressing to meet the Brooklyn Borough President - never as expected, always of interest. Great to see you back in these threads, in your "threads".


----------



## rgrossicone

LanceW said:


> Lovely tie.


Thank you. Its a new line thats made in NY, called Panta. Unlined slubby silk, had to practice the know for a while, doesn't tie like a traditional lined one.



upr_crust said:


> ^^^ RG, you are one of the very few people I know for whom a 4-button D/B jacket makes perfect visual sense. You have displayed your usual flair in dressing to meet the Brooklyn Borough President - never as expected, always of interest. Great to see you back in these threads, in your "threads".


Thanks Upr, is was quite an experience, and we'll be published in the borough newspaper "Brooklyn" that Marty puts out. Also had a chance to meet the owner of the Boat House in Central Park. Nice day.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> Brooklyn Borough President Friday! Windowpane DB Jacket, Gingham shirt, Plaid PS


The jacket suits your frame very well indeed. I also like the shirt/tie combo.

I feel the flower, square and trousers take away from the overall effect. A puffed cream/sky-blue-accented square would have co-ordinated better and the trousers & flower just aren't my cup of tea.

Today's choice of square is wrong. I wanted something to brighten up the outfit, becuase it's a bit drab, but couldn't decide on a good colour to use.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Zegna pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Martegani loafers
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Dinner at Eight . . .*

. . . with cocktails at seven on Larchmont Grill second story stoop:

What I wore Thursday evening last. Just received picture by email today:tongue2:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Gucci shirt
Valentino tie
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Another addition to the collection . . .*

Today's suit is new - a BB Fitzgerald bought at the last clearance sale. I've not had a windowpane patterned fabric in a while, and thought that it was about time for it.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice outfit, Upr!!


----------



## dchandler2

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Holdfast

Very nicely done, Blueboy.



upr_crust said:


> I've not had a windowpane patterned fabric in a while, and thought that it was about time for it.


It looks pretty good. The windowpane is very faint, but adds a nice bit of interest closer up.

The weather has definitely turned. A fair bit colder, damp, overcast and a stiff breeze. So I switched the wardrobe round and started playing around with autumn colours:


----------



## N.O.Joe

D, really nice combo there. Those colors play so well off of the skin tone. There can't be enough said about what colors look like on us. It's a nice fresh look.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Oxxford shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Varvatos pant
MD belt
PS socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Holdfast. Your choice of shirt is prescient - I am planning on wearing something similar tomorrow!



Holdfast said:


> It looks pretty good. The windowpane is very faint, but adds a nice bit of interest closer up.


----------



## upr_crust

Love the jacket, love the shoes (new? whose?), and only you could combine two bold stripes and get away with it. It's a pleasure to see you back posting again . . .



rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## Merle

rgrossicone said:


>


Damn I like your style. It's always refreshing and daring, with lots of colors!

Those blue squares on your vest, beautiful shoes, perfect trouser length and shirt/tie combo is colorfull and still matches perfectly  Not to forget the blue border on your pocket square


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Love the jacket, love the shoes (new? whose?), and only you could combine two bold stripes and get away with it. It's a pleasure to see you back posting again . . .


Thanks UPR! Its starting to get nice around here (NYC) isn't it. Just a few more weeks until the tweed an come back out and I'm so excited!



Merle said:


> Damn I like your style. It's always refreshing and daring, with lots of colors!
> 
> Those blue squares on your vest, beautiful shoes, perfect trouser length and shirt/tie combo is colorfull and still matches perfectly  Not to forget the blue border on your pocket square


Cheers Merle! I wish the tie didn't compete so much with the jacket though...


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather continues to be comfortable, and the suits continue to be worn . . .*

As stated earlier, yesterday was Holdfast's day to wear a blue checked shirt, today is my day . . .


----------



## Wisco

Cool morning, but warming up nice in the Midwest.










BB Brooks Cool lightweight wool taupe suit
Pale blue poplin shirt
Drake Shantung silk tie, burgundy with ivory and gold stripes
tan plaid pocket square










Light tan socks with textured argyle
Loake 1880 monk straps, dark brown


----------



## Merle

upr_crust said:


> As stated earlier, yesterday was Holdfast's day to wear a blue checked shirt, today is my day . . .


Nice Croc embossed belled!


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## philidor

Although not technically taken today, these pictures are from Cambridge. I am wearing Sperry topsiders, a Tucker Blaire belt, Cape Madras shorts, and a Brooks Brothers polo:


----------



## simonfoy

Holdfast

You have such beautiful jackets and ties, I love the latest ones you're wearing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gravati balmorals
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

And, in such preppy attire, you were in the most preppy precincts on Earth - Harvard Yard (or, as we say in the Commonwealth, "Hahvid Yahd").



philidor said:


> Although not technically taken today, these pictures are from Cambridge. I am wearing Sperry topsiders, a Tucker Blaire belt, Cape Madras shorts, and a Brooks Brothers polo:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> ...


Cool fabric on that jacket and the tie is nifty as well (though begging for a knot-tightening.  )

When the weather turns to autumn around mid-September, I find the difference tends to be pretty noticeable, pretty quickly. Another overcast and damp day:


----------



## upr_crust

*Pushing the season a bit, just to have a first go at a new suit . . .*

It may be a bit warm for this suit today in NYC (it's supposed to get to 23-24C/73-75F here today), but I couldn't resist trying out my latest indulgence - do forgive me.

One hopes that the results are worth the effort . . .


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> It may be a bit warm for this suit today in NYC


That's a great shade of grey, and a good fit too. Well worth busting it out a little early!

It's also fun returning to items unworn since the previous season:


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Holdfast. As much as I need another three-piece suit (like the proverbial hole in the head), I couldn't resist this one.

As usual, my employer's web filters have blocked your photos - arghhhh - so I cannot compliment you on your attire until I get home this evening.



Holdfast said:


> That's a great shade of grey, and a good fit too. Well worth busting it out a little early!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Romano balmorals
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## upr_crust

*A more casual day, with threat of rain, and a last-minute switch of ties . . .*

You'll note that there is a different tie in the standing shots of me than the shot of shirt, tie, and pocket square. There is nothing like photographs to point out certain things, such as the stains on the tie I had originally chosen to wear with this outfit, stains I hadn't seen in the relative dimness of my bedroom closet.

I hope that you find the substitute tie acceptable. Today's shoes were a souvenir of Buenos Aires, circa June 2006, and notable for the comfort and their cheapness, which makes them ideal for this afternoon, as it is supposed to rain here in NYC.


----------



## upr_crust

*RG, as much as I like your cords, their vivacity of color seems to be a bit overwhelming . . .*

Forgive me, but, as much as I like your cords, (and I do like them), the brilliance of the color tends to unbalance whatever jackets you wear with them, IMHO.

Otherwise, I like everything else that you're wearing today (and most every other day).



rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## Merle

rgrossicone said:


>


Great way of putting some color in your outfit by wearing those velours light blue pants! And details like adding a nice colored pocket square, make a great finishing touch, only people who know how to dress can make


----------



## Merle

upr_crust said:


> You'll note that there is a different tie in the standing shots of me than the shot of shirt, tie, and pocket square. There is nothing like photographs to point out certain things, such as the stains on the tie I had originally chosen to wear with this outfit, stains I hadn't seen in the relative dimness of my bedroom closet.
> 
> I hope that you find the substitute tie acceptable. Today's shoes were a souvenir of Buenos Aires, circa June 2006, and notable for the comfort and their cheapness, which makes them ideal for this afternoon, as it is supposed to rain here in NYC.


Classic look with the pink shirt, the tie/ pocket square combo is also very well choosen!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


I really like this top half. I agree with upr that those trousers are _extremely _difficult to pair with autumnal colours. I don't think they worked today, for example.



upr_crust said:


> There is nothing like photographs to point out certain things...


God yes. Usually I'm too lazy to change them though! :laugh:



>


Love these colours, esp. the square. The whole outfit is good, too.

Funny sort of day today: cold and wet in the morning, but warm and sunny in the afternoon. Tough to dress for. I suspect today's shirt & tie is too flashy to find much favour here, but I like them anyway.


----------



## Merle

Holdfast said:


> I really like this top half. I agree with upr that those trousers are _extremely _difficult to pair with autumnal colours. I don't think they worked today, for example.
> 
> God yes. Usually I'm too lazy to change them though! :laugh:
> 
> Love these colours, esp. the square. The whole outfit is good, too.
> 
> Funny sort of day today: cold and wet in the morning, but warm and sunny in the afternoon. Tough to dress for. I suspect today's shirt & tie is too flashy to find much favour here, but I like them anyway.


I noticed the purple stripes on the shirt, nice touch :cool2:


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Forgive me, but, as much as I like your cords, (and I do like them), the brilliance of the color tends to unbalance whatever jackets you wear with them, IMHO.
> 
> Otherwise, I like everything else that you're wearing today (and most every other day).





Merle said:


> Great way of putting some color in your outfit by wearing those velours light blue pants! And details like adding a nice colored pocket square, make a great finishing touch, only people who know how to dress can make





Holdfast said:


> I really like this top half. I agree with upr that those trousers are _extremely _difficult to pair with autumnal colours. I don't think they worked today, for example.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was wondering, Hold and Upr, if you can suggest a jacket color that may work with these, as I don't want them to be relegated to just casual wear. I actually had them made for use with this light grey hopsack, but I feel the same way about them unbalancing the entire outfit.
> 
> As for today:
> channeling my inner Italian:


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> I was wondering, Hold and Upr, if you can suggest a jacket color that may work with these, as I don't want them to be relegated to just casual wear. I actually had them made for use with this light grey hopsack, but I feel the same way about them unbalancing the entire outfit.


On my monitor, they're sort of a cross between french and powder blue. If that's accurate, then tans, whites and creams or even golds should co-ordinate well, as would paler greys. Possibly mint greens? I think your jacket yesterday is too dark a grey to work and most browns and the saturated colours of autumn will not harmonise either, especially when the area of blue is so large. Tough call really.

They're probably better for late Winter and Spring (or even Summer) colour palettes than Autumn/Winter ones to be honest.


----------



## Kingstonian

^ I would saved money on frills like a pocket handkerchief and bought myself a pair of socks instead.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Not with ankles as sexy as mine!



Kingstonian said:


> ^ I would saved money on frills like a pocket handkerchief and bought myself a pair of socks instead.
> 
> You know it makes sense.


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## upr_crust

I am sure that this is a silly suggestion, but I think that, besides the suggestions that Holdfast has made, that a navy blazer (which you've obviously have, from today's post), would have the visual heft to counterbalance the brilliant blue of the cords from yesterday. Otherwise, for myself (channeling my inner New England WASP), a camel's hair blazer might also work - sufficient contrast of color, and strong enough to balance the blue.

Those cords are a diva - fascinating to look at, striking-looking, but like many divas, not always one to work and play nicely with others less strong than the diva itself.



rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this top half. I agree with upr that those trousers are _extremely _difficult to pair with autumnal colours. I don't think they worked today, for example.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was wondering, Hold and Upr, if you can suggest a jacket color that may work with these, as I don't want them to be relegated to just casual wear. I actually had them made for use with this light grey hopsack, but I feel the same way about them unbalancing the entire outfit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Mr. Moo said:


>


 Love the PS with the windowpane, very nice.


----------



## Merle

Mr. Moo said:


>


Nice look!



rgrossicone said:


> Holdfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this top half. I agree with upr that those trousers are _extremely _difficult to pair with autumnal colours. I don't think they worked today, for example.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was wondering, Hold and Upr, if you can suggest a jacket color that may work with these, as I don't want them to be relegated to just casual wear. I actually had them made for use with this light grey hopsack, but I feel the same way about them unbalancing the entire outfit.
> 
> As for today:
> channeling my inner Italian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the shoes?
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

*A simple look to end the week . . .*

When given the struggle to coordinate a boldly striped shirt with a suit in rotation, or to opt for a simple white shirt, I was lazy, and opted for the white. It at least afforded me the chance to wear today's tie, which I had forgotten that I owned (in my closet, these things happen . . .).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mr. Moo said:


>


What do I like??

1)Shoes

2)Backsplash

3)Floors!!

Very nice overall.


----------



## ThomasK

Mr. Moo said:


> I love that jacket. What is it?
> 
> Great pics, too. You guys must have nice cameras and good setups for these pics. Mine never come out well.


----------



## sowilson

rgrossicone said:


> I was wondering, Hold and Upr, if you can suggest a jacket color that may work with these, as I don't want them to be relegated to just casual wear. I actually had them made for use with this light grey hopsack, but I feel the same way about them unbalancing the entire outfit.


A light tan camel hair blazer would look nice with those trousers. I also think that a tweed that picks up the trouser color (or contrasts with it) could work nicely. Have a look at some of the Bookster fabrics; the following caught my eye and might work


----------



## Alexander Chile

Hi Everyone, it's has been a long time hahaha, Well tomorrow it's Chile's Bicentenary and I'm Happy for that, good food, Fondas, classic chilean entertainment, ¡Sí! viva Chileee xd. today I'm using : 
-Rainforest Shirt
-Bagir Suit
-Bagir Tie (I really love this tie)
-Basement Shoes
-Indez Sunglasses


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gravati bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Merle said:


> What are the shoes?


Thanks, they are 10 year old Banana Republic Penny Loafers.



sowilson said:


> A light tan camel hair blazer would look nice with those trousers. I also think that a tweed that picks up the trouser color (or contrasts with it) could work nicely. Have a look at some of the Bookster fabrics; the following caught my eye and might work


Cheers. I have something similar to that rusty windowpane.

As for today, well, my boss cut my overtime to give it to someone else. Nice huh? Anyone hiring part time (serious if you're in Bklyn)

On a better note, a tree did stay in the ground in Brooklyn today, just not this one:









I found one this morning leaning precariously, but still standing for the pic:


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust

I love the tie exquisite as always (polite way of saying I am jealous :icon_smile_big


----------



## upr_crust

Why, thank you, Ajo (polite way of saying "thank you, Ajo") 



ajo said:


> upr_crust
> 
> I love the tie exquisite as always (polite way of saying I am jealous :icon_smile_big


----------



## Srynerson

Alexander Chile said:


> Hi Everyone, it's has been a long time hahaha, Well tomorrow it's Chile's Bicentenary and I'm Happy for that, good food, Fondas, classic chilean entertainment, ¡Sí! viva Chileee xd. today I'm using :
> -Rainforest Shirt
> -Bagir Suit
> -Bagir Tie (I really love this tie)
> -Basement Shoes
> -Indez Sunglasses


Glad you're back, Alexander! The lighting makes it a bit difficult to see the details of your suit in the outdoors photo, but overall the fit and colors look pretty good. My only critiques would be that your pants have a bit too much break, you aren't showing any shirt cuff, and the shoes look a bit too casual for the suit, but those are minor points and are also largely a matter of purely personal tastes.


----------



## Pembers

Mr. Moo said:


>


Love those shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

I have just bought this tie from eBay for the poultry sum of 99p, I appreciate not everyones taste but I love it. I don't have a loud tie and think perhaps with this one, just the one would suffice.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I'm sorry, I couldn't hear you over the tie. What?


----------



## richard d.

r. Moo, Great looking! You did a great job with the tie and pocket sq. Love the colors with the jacket. Richard d.


Mr. Moo said:


>


----------



## thunderw21

For a drizzly morning.


----------



## Merle

thunderw21 said:


> For a drizzly morning.


Cool "Mad Men" style like


----------



## Jovan

The style he goes for is a decade or two earlier than "Mad Men."


----------



## Holdfast

Shirt is pale cream rather than white.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
pp socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## richard d.

Good morning Holdfast...WOW...what a beautiful outfit, and the tie is outstanding!!! Always looking good! Richard d. g


Holdfast said:


> Shirt is pale cream rather than white.


----------



## upr_crust

*A challenging shirt for which to pick a tie . . .*

Today's shirt gave me a bit of bother insofar as trying to find a tie that would work with both shirt and suit. I hope that I've found a reasonable solution to the design problem.

Otherwise, something low-key to start the week . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rgrossicone said:


> As for today, well, my boss cut my overtime to give it to someone else. Nice huh?


Now you can appreciate how I feel about my taxes;
Take comfort in knowing it is done for the Greater Good!! 

Nice outfits!!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Today's shirt gave me a bit of bother insofar as trying to find a tie that would work with both shirt and suit. I hope that I've found a reasonable solution to the design problem.


I think so; the colours seem to work pretty well together.

New jacket I got a few weeks ago, and picked up recently from the sleeve alteration; it's a fraction long in the body, but for occasional casual use, it's OK esp. when considering the good price I got it for, so I didn't want to spend anything more on tailoring that. It should do just fine as it now is.

The trousers, on the other hand, I hiked up a bit after seeing them in the pic!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

*Great shoes, Holdfast!*



Holdfast said:


> Shirt is pale cream rather than white.


Wow, love these shoes. Maker?


----------



## Horticulturalist

Great look, Mr Moo! Especially love the jacket, but it all works beautifully, colours, fit, everything.

And some great recent looks from Upr, Holdfast and Rg. Especially like your "Italian" blazer and loafers comb, Rg. Although I probably would have opted for socks if wearing a tie, but hey, my ankles can't compete with yours! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Crazy day today, hence the loose tie and top button...


----------



## rgrossicone

Parent Curriculum Conferences today so I had to at least LOOK like I know what I'm doing...

































But deep down...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Gravati bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

LOL


----------



## balder

Holdfast said:


> While I doubt it will ever be a dealbreaker on its own, do you really think your average interviewer at a law firm is going to like a very, very junior potential member of staff turning up to his interview wearing a pocket square? Most will automatically think it affected and contrived, even if only subconsciously. Yes, some will like it, but why bother trying to play those odds?
> 
> I wore a pocket square to my last job interview five or so years ago, but the difference was that the people on the panel knew me, and it was for a more senior position, and it wasn't in a very conservative field like law. Otherwise you'll just be seen as weird or interesting (depending on the views of the panel) to wear a square to an interview. That helps in some interviews, but I'd be surprised if it helps at a law firm.
> 
> Obviously, at the end of the day, your experience, what you say, and how you come across, will count for more. But there's no point in creating hostages to fortune if you don't need to, especially when just starting out. As you get older, you can use clothing to send other messages, of course.


Holdfast.I asked some people I know in the legal profession about the question of pocket squares worn by interviewees.These people are my age group and senior partners in their firms,also male and female.They said that it would not bother them in the slightest if a pocket square was worn,all be it a discrete one-no waterfalls of paisley.The female partner said that at interviews it was the interviewee's shoes that she would look at first!One of them also said that if the interviewers were to become angry and irritated over what he thought was a very minor point of dress he would be somewhat wary about working for such a firm!


----------



## upr_crust

RG, at least you were "fully armored" to face the onslaught of parents - I hope that the day went well - you looked great for it.



rgrossicone said:


> Parent Curriculum Conferences today so I had to at least LOOK like I know what I'm doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## upr_crust

*Another day, another chance to commit a sartorial crime . . .*

. . . or maybe not.

Though chronologically, I believe we're stepping into autumn, it still feels rather summer-y out there, so here's today's attire:


----------



## Holdfast

balder said:


> Holdfast.I asked some people I know in the legal profession about the question of pocket squares worn by interviewees...


Well, naturally I defer to those working in the field, and I would like it to be always true, of course.

Having said that, I still would not wear a square for a really junior interview. People always like to think of themselves as free-thinking, rational and objective about everything, including judging dress and their ability to interview fairly; their actions, assumptions and unconscious thoughts are not always consistent with their words. 

As I emphasised though, one's actual experience and skill & current ability at interview will count for much more than any item of clothing, providing it's not _way_ out there... but if already at a disadvantage, because of actually wanting the job (as opposed to a more senior interview where it really is much more of a two-way street with both parties assessing each other equally), I think that taking no unnecessary risks is just, well, _simpler_.


----------



## Pembers

Holdfast said:


> Well, naturally I defer to those working in the field, and I would like it to be always true, of course.
> 
> Having said that, I still would not wear a square for a really junior interview. People always like to think of themselves as free-thinking, rational and objective about everything, including judging dress and their ability to interview fairly; their actions, assumptions and unconscious thoughts are not always consistent with their words.
> 
> As I emphasised though, one's actual experience and skill & current ability at interview will count for much more than any item of clothing, providing it's not _way_ out there... but if already at a disadvantage, because of actually wanting the job (as opposed to a more senior interview where it really is much more of a two-way street with both parties assessing each other equally), I think that taking no unnecessary risks is just, well, _simpler_.


All this discussion on my account. :icon_smile_big:

Just to update you all, I didn't end up wearing a PS. I did, however, forget to bring my black oxfords down from, well, Oxford... and had to wear my brown penny loafers. I ended up getting the internship though. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Merle

upr_crust said:


> . . . or maybe not.
> 
> Though chronologically, I believe we're stepping into autumn, it still feels rather summer-y out there, so here's today's attire:


I don't like black shoes that much, but this sort of black shoes is one of the few I like in black


----------



## Holdfast

Pembers said:


> All this discussion on my account. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Just to update you all, I didn't end up wearing a PS. I did, however, forget to bring my black oxfords down from, well, Oxford... and had to wear my brown penny loafers. I ended up getting the internship though. Thanks for all your advice!


Congratulations! Well done, and I hope you enjoy the work.


----------



## rgrossicone

and my best fit ever, this morning...in one shot










Excuse the dopey face


----------



## Mr.K

A Beautiful Day In Charlotte


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Indian Head Penny cufflinks
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ThomasK

rgrossicone said:


> and my best fit ever, this morning...in one shot


Initial thought: how's that even possible?! 
If that's your parking, my hat's off to you, sir!

That certainly beats my personal best: Dodge Ram in between two US Marshals' trucks, 2 minutes prior to a summary judgment hearing in federal court! It was tight, but not that tight!


----------



## balder

Holdfast said:


> Congratulations! Well done, and I hope you enjoy the work.


And congratulations from me too.


----------



## balder

I would like to see you get it out of there!


----------



## balder

balder said:


> I would like to see you get it out of there!


Did'nt explain myself well .I was referring to Robs parking!


----------



## upr_crust

*"In Xanadu did Kublai Khan a stately pleasure dome decree . . ." - 700 years later . . .*

. . . I'm seeing his tchotchkes at the Met Museum.

This evening I and a friend are attending the members' preview to the exhibition "The World of Kublai Khan - Art of the Yuan Dynasty" at the Met. It seemed a reasonable occasion to wear one of the newest suits from my burgeoning collection.

Adequate attire for an evening out, perhaps . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I like the white buttons, the cuffs, the socks, everything!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> . . . I'm seeing his tchotchkes at the Met Museum.
> 
> This evening I and a friend are attending the members' preview to the exhibition "The World of Kublai Khan - Art of the Yuan Dynasty" at the Met.


Tell him Omar said "Hi" and has he seen my Ruby Yacht??


----------



## riyadh552

Mr.K said:


> A Beautiful Day In Charlotte


Nice look, well put together. Are those Alden 1494s?


----------



## upr_crust

The Ruby Yacht was last seen in the possession of Boris Badunov and Nastasha Fatale, who asked the immortal question, "But Boris, darling, what about moose and squirrel?"



WouldaShoulda said:


> Tell him Omar said "Hi" and has he seen my Ruby Yacht??


----------



## Jovan

A reference to one of my favourite reruns growing up... this is why I love this forum. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000

Was Bullwinkle Trad? I think you could make a case for Boris being trad.


----------



## upr_crust

I believe that genetically programmed headgear (i.e. antlers) would be considered the essence of Trad (how more Trad can you get - it's genetic!) and Boris wore Cold War spy trad (it was the 1950's when the show was created - well before the Peacock Revolution).



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Was Bullwinkle Trad? I think you could make a case for Boris being trad.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## Mr.K

riyadh552 said:


> Nice look, well put together. Are those Alden 1494s?


They are the flex welt unlined chukkas. One of the most comfortable shoes I own. I have them in dark brown also.


----------



## Mr.K

rgrossicone said:


>


Looks good today Rob. Love to see the flowers on people. I have not seen too many with all the ones sold so far. The red pants are a great touch.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Mr.K said:


> Looks good today Rob. Love to see the flowers on people. I have not seen too many with all the ones sold so far. The red pants are a great touch.


Thanks...I do love them, especially with solid jackets. I fully endorse MrK's lapel flowers...he's a good man, with a good product.


----------



## brownie

I would encourage others to check out https://newyorkranger.blogspot.com/
I appreciate all that I learned about Harris Tweed.

Brownie


----------



## AlanC




----------



## upr_crust

*Some eye-opening color - I need it this morning . . . .*

The morning came only too soon, after my civilized revels of last evening. Today's ensemble was thrown together rather quickly, of simple parts, but I believe that it will do OK for a Thursday.


----------



## Alexander Chile

Really great and smart outfit Upr (Y)

AllanC, Classic and elegant but what about the hat? .o.


----------



## sowilson

++1 Upr - stripes on stripes - well done


----------



## mmedici

*Wow!*

Wow dude this is awesome. Only you could carry this off.
Wish I were this daring.



rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## rgrossicone

mmedici said:


> Wow dude this is awesome. Only you could carry this off.
> Wish I were this daring.


Thanks MM!

Today:
Not too noticeable in the photos, but I took a wicked high stick to my left eye brow last night in my playoff game...hurts like a biatch. Scored a big goal though and won in OT...off to the Finals.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
NM pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
RLPL chukka
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Something casual (and cool, I hope) to end the week . . .*

Temp's in NYC are predicted to hit 85F/29C today, so the idea of a tie wasn't overly appealing, but perhaps I won't be arrested by the Fashion Police in this rig . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLPL pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati chukka
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Realised I hadn't worn this suit in a while...


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Temp's in NYC are predicted to hit 85F/29C today, so the idea of a tie wasn't overly appealing, but perhaps I won't be arrested by the Fashion Police in this rig . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G]


upr_crust nice jacket ( and no I am not jealous:icon_smile_big:, oh by the way I think the Ripley's suit you better)


----------



## simonfoy

Perhaps not the best picture of my clothes but it is indeed the very latest, taken only a few days ago. The boy is my son. I was at a wedding. Hope you like these


----------



## upr_crust

Ripley's? What are Ripley's? Please explain (and thanks for the compliment on the jacket).



ajo said:


> upr_crust nice jacket ( and no I am not jealous:icon_smile_big:, oh by the way I think the Ripley's suit you better)


----------



## upr_crust

As much as others might carp about the striped jacket looking like the jacket to a suit, the monochromatic look suits you quite well, I think, and considering your prior medical history (and not to be too mawkish about it), I'm really happy just to see you out and about. (The cane also suits you, though I am fairly certain that it, too, has a practical purpose.)



simonfoy said:


> Perhaps not the best picture of my clothes but it is indeed the very latest, taken only a few days ago. I was at a wedding. Hope you like these


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Ripley's? What are Ripley's? Please explain (and thanks for the compliment on the jacket).


Ripley's;your round spectacles.


----------



## upr_crust

How interesting for you to observe that - I would have been wearing them today, save for the fact that I seem to have lost a nose pad on one side, on the pair that you call "Ripley's" (Calvin Klein also wants to know who this Ripley guy is, horning in on his spectacles design), hence my switching to the other pair.



ajo said:


> Ripley's;your round spectacles.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> How interesting for you to observe that - I would have been wearing them today, save for the fact that I seem to have lost a nose pad on one side, on the pair that you call "Ripley's" (Calvin Klein also wants to know who this Ripley guy is, horning in on his spectacles design), hence my switching to the other pair.


Ripley's are what I know as English NH Spectacles I used to wear them for years and long before Mr Klein started making a spectacle of himself. Always a favourite.

I finally found a Le Corbusier black acetate frame which I throughly enjoy so round spectacles appeal to my sense of aesthetics. (also they make me look good.:icon_smile_big


----------



## Merle

rgrossicone said:


>





rgrossicone said:


>


Nice pants! I saw this color of pants (like in your outfit from today) some days ago in a shop, but it was more washed color and in jeans. I'm planning on buying them now that I've seen this, it is a cool look!

And the white shoes with those pants work as well


----------



## Merle

upr_crust said:


> The morning came only too soon, after my civilized revels of last evening. Today's ensemble was thrown together rather quickly, of simple parts, but I believe that it will do OK for a Thursday.


Love the tassel loafers!

How do you keep your collar so tight?


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks - the tassel loafers are Aldens, through Brooks Bros., and the shirt is a tab-collared shirt - there are small strips of fabric attached to the collar with a snap mechanism designed to hold the tie knot in place.



Merle said:


> Love the tassel loafers!
> 
> How do you keep your collar so tight?


----------



## rgrossicone

Merle said:


> Nice pants! I saw this color of pants (like in your outfit from today) some days ago in a shop, but it was more washed color and in jeans. I'm planning on buying them now that I've seen this, it is a cool look!
> 
> And the white shoes with those pants work as well


Thanks, yea its a great color.

Today...I've now a dream in my heart AND a love of my own!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Kiton shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> As much as others might carp about the striped jacket looking like the jacket to a suit, the monochromatic look suits you quite well, I think, and considering your prior medical history (and not to be too mawkish about it), I'm really happy just to see you out and about. (The cane also suits you, though I am fairly certain that it, too, has a practical purpose.)


I don't have the full suit to that jacket but thought a plain black one would be, well, too much black, so the lined one, I feel, detracted form that somewhat. Yes the cane does have a use rather than an accessory. Thanks for the kind words Upr, always a treat to see your photo's too. I still haven't plucked up the courage to wear a bowler hat yet.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/WAYWT/IMG_0099.jpg


Your boys did pretty damn well yesterday. Shame my lot couldn't capitalise on the golden opportunity that offered...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry raincoat
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
1943 steel penny cufflinks
Brioni belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## twe_Ed

brownie said:


> I would encourage others to check out https://newyorkranger.blogspot.com/
> I appreciate all that I learned about Harris Tweed.
> 
> Brownie


If you liked what was written about Harris Tweed in this blog post perhaps these videos might be of some interest. Vic Reeves is an irreverant English comedian with a sometimes dazzling array of suits and attire and loves Harris Tweed. Here he visits the tailors, enthusiasts and makers of said tweedy goodness. Enjoy (and maybe it'll introduce a few people to the delights of Vic Reeves too!)





 episode 1





 episode 2





 episode 3

You might also like to investigate 'The Chap' a rather amusing magazine dedicated to being, well, a chap who enjoys tweed, smoking pipes and moustaches.


----------



## Trippa

twe_Ed said:


> If you liked what was written about Harris Tweed in this blog post perhaps these videos might be of some interest. Vic Reeves is an irreverant English comedian with a sometimes dazzling array of suits and attire and loves Harris Tweed. Here he visits the tailors, enthusiasts and makers of said tweedy goodness. Enjoy (and maybe it'll introduce a few people to the delights of Vic Reeves too!)]


Excellent stuff, hadn't seen the Vic programme before, though the BBC4 programme visited the same weaver. Glad it's getting colder weather now, time to don the tweed for today.


----------



## upr_crust

*Grey day, grey suit . . .*

Today, the weather is to be wet and dreary, but cool enough for me to indulge in the wearing of a three-piece suit - perhaps. If I don't melt waiting for the subway train, I may look OK by the time that I get to the office.


----------



## Cardinals5

Usually I stick to my side of the pond over on the Trad Forum, but this suit is darted so...
































Oxxford airforce blue with pinstripe 2B darted suit
PRL shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB navy otc
J&M Aristocrafts
Burberry trench - the heat finally broke yesterday and it's been raining since.


----------



## Holdfast

Pretty cool look Alan. The hat fits in nicely, without jarring excessively, which is not always easy to do.



Cardinals5 said:


> Usually I stick to my side of the pond over on the Trad Forum, but this suit is darted so...


The suit fits you very nicely, thought I can never quite get over the Oxxford notch. Nice shade of blue (assuming the shoe close-up is also the most colour accurate for the suit fabric). The trench also fits well, which is something I envy as mine (Aquascutum rather than your Burberry) is pretty baggy on me. Oh well...

Damp, drizzly, overcast day requiring a bit of warmth, so out comes the flannel. The cut of this suit is not my favourite (it makes me look even more squat & rectangular than I actually am!), but I do love the fabric.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani raincoat
Zegna shirt
HM jeans
TB belt
Brioni socks
Timberland boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

twe_Ed said:


> If you liked what was written about Harris Tweed in this blog post perhaps these videos might be of some interest. Vic Reeves is an irreverant English comedian with a sometimes dazzling array of suits and attire and loves Harris Tweed. Here he visits the tailors, enthusiasts and makers of said tweedy goodness. Enjoy (and maybe it'll introduce a few people to the delights of Vic Reeves too!)
> 
> I really enjoyed looking at that. very interesting. I am lucky to have 2 suits of Harris Tweed and they still look as good today as the day I bought them. Thanks for that


----------



## upr_crust

*Sunny colors for a stormy day . . .*

It's to be wet and fairly warm in NYC today, such that my color scheme for the day is designed to counteract it, at least in my own feeble mind.


----------



## bigbris1

This look works particularly well on you, Holdfast. I love the perceived heft of the cloth.


----------



## Holdfast

bigbris1 said:


> This look works particularly well on you, Holdfast. I love the perceived heft of the cloth.


Thanks. I can't remember what weight the flannel actually is, but it feels like something around the 12-13oz mark. I don't generally like to go higher than that, because I'm indoors most of the time, so the climate's pretty much controlled. If it's really cold, and I'm wearing that suit, I can always throw on the matching waistcoat for a bit of extra warmth.


----------



## rgrossicone

not feeling it today...could be the ghastly weather...


----------



## YoungClayB

hey guys...Sorry that its been a while, but I have had my hands full with my 2 week old son. I picked up my red m3s from the alterations place yesterday and thought that I would give them a test drive around town today...so far so good.  They are lots of fun to wear; I hope they dont look rediculous. LOL

As you can see, I decided to just get them hemmed with a 1.5 inch fold...no cuffs. I am very happy with the length; hopefully they wont get too much shorter with laundering...I washed and dried them twice before getting them cut. 

I am VERY happy with the fit of the m3 vintage twills. They sit perfectly at my waist and are extremely comfortable. I REALLY want a pair of these in khaki, but I just dont think that I can cough up $145 for a pair of chinos...hopefully Sierra Trading Post will get some in eventually.


----------



## rgrossicone

YoungClayB said:


> hey guys...Sorry that its been a while, but I have had my hands full with my 2 week old son.


AWESOME! Welcome to the club. Believe it or not, I used to post more than the odd crummy picture here, but then again, life is what happens when you're busy making other plans!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Swiss cufflinks
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget gold watch


----------



## upr_crust

RG, you're right about the weather here in NYC - it's been totally awful the last 36-48 hours, with promise to be periodically miserable for the next 48 hours.

You look better than you give yourself credit for - you're maintaining standards, no problem there.

Two questions - today's shoes - are they from your new source of footwear (i.e. the sideline of your tailor)? They look good, but are not your BR Alden longwings, yes.

Also, your pocket square looks very much like a Robert Talbott that I bought a while ago - any chance that good taste acts alike in both Manhattan and Brooklyn?



rgrossicone said:


> not feeling it today...could be the ghastly weather...


----------



## Merle

rgrossicone said:


> not feeling it today...could be the ghastly weather...


How did you do that with your jeans? Are they made like that or did you fold them up like that? It's cool, I wanna give it a try


----------



## upr_crust

*The virtues of laying out one's clothes the night before, or . . .*

. . . note that I am such a style criminal that the bags under my eyes all have the initials "LV" engraved upon them.

I spent the hours between 1:30 AM and 3:30 AM dealing with an emergency for work, on the computer, so if I look a little haggard this morning, there is a reason, hence also the title of this posting.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> RG, you're right about the weather here in NYC - it's been totally awful the last 36-48 hours, with promise to be periodically miserable for the next 48 hours.
> 
> You look better than you give yourself credit for - you're maintaining standards, no problem there.
> 
> Two questions - today's shoes - are they from your new source of footwear (i.e. the sideline of your tailor)? They look good, but are not your BR Alden longwings, yes.
> 
> Also, your pocket square looks very much like a Robert Talbott that I bought a while ago - any chance that good taste acts alike in both Manhattan and Brooklyn?


Thanks Upr...the shoes were bought second hand, they are C&J for Polo Darltons in pebble grain. They have a danite sole. If you have $650 burning a hole in your pocket, I think JCrew has the same shoe with a double leather sole. As per the square, great minds think a like, no matter the borough, and in spite of the great mistake of '98.  Hope you enjoyed the weather Monday and Tuesday, cause tomorrow's supposed to put those two days to shame!



Merle said:


> How did you do that with your jeans? Are they made like that or did you fold them up like that? It's cool, I wanna give it a try


Thanks Merle...they're a 34 length, so I just gave them a solid double cuff. People generally LOVE them or HATE them.


----------



## rgrossicone

Today:


----------



## Acct2000

Today's outfit is really sharp, Rob!


----------



## rgrossicone

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Today's outfit is really sharp, Rob!


Thanks man!


----------



## sowilson

Really digin' the socks Rob - well done


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Gucci pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Prada penny loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

YoungClayB said:


> hey guys...Sorry that its been a while, but I have had my hands full with my 2 week old son. I picked up my red m3s from the alterations place yesterday and thought that I would give them a test drive around town today...so far so good.  They are lots of fun to wear; I hope they dont look rediculous. LOL
> 
> As you can see, I decided to just get them hemmed with a 1.5 inch fold...no cuffs. I am very happy with the length; hopefully they wont get too much shorter with laundering...I washed and dried them twice before getting them cut.
> 
> I am VERY happy with the fit of the m3 vintage twills. They sit perfectly at my waist and are extremely comfortable. I REALLY want a pair of these in khaki, but I just dont think that I can cough up $145 for a pair of chinos...hopefully Sierra Trading Post will get some in eventually.


Congratulation on the birth of your baby boy. How delightful. Post some pics soon. Wishing you and your family all the very best.

Simon x


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . note that I am such a style criminal that the bags under my eyes all have the initials "LV" engraved upon them.
> 
> I spent the hours between 1:30 AM and 3:30 AM dealing with an emergency for work, on the computer, so if I look a little haggard this morning, there is a reason, hence also the title of this posting.


Oh, No, you don't look haggared, you always look impeccably smart. An inspiration to many,

Simon


----------



## Jovan

Upr: You are too hard on yourself. While your Wall Street style isn't what I'd wear, you always look well put together.


----------



## upr_crust

*Museum and monsoon . . .*

This evening, I and a friend are attending the members' reception for new exhibitions at the Museum of Modern Art.

Meanwhile, NYC is experiencing a monsoon.

Dilemma - what to wear?

Compromise - nice suit, old shoes.

Makes my dry cleaner happy.


----------



## rgrossicone

Flat out MISERABLE outside today, and tomorrow as well. Its Seattle on the Hudson here lately.


----------



## Mr.K

A Beautiful Day In The South


----------



## mmedici

Nice tie!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Mercury Dime cufflinks
AQ pant
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

WOW Truly beautiful jacket


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> This evening, I and a friend are attending the members' reception for new exhibitions at the Museum of Modern Art.
> 
> Meanwhile, NYC is experiencing a monsoon.
> 
> Dilemma - what to wear?
> 
> Compromise - nice suit, old shoes.
> 
> Makes my dry cleaner happy.


I love that suit. I too was looking for a similar one but wanted a slightly thicker chalk line, needless to say I am still looking. I love a smart looking pinstripe suit. Takes years off you. I wish I had more suits. just bought one from eBay for £2.99 that is Two pounds 99 pence. They'd advertised it as 41 leg instead of 31 so nobody bid on it. I got a bargain, or so I though but it does look like a cheap suit. Oh Well Will be ok for weddings pf folk I dislike lol


----------



## upr_crust

I seem to gravitate to navy suits with stripes. The one in the picture is a Brooks Bros. Fitzgerald, which I bought a couple of years ago. I bought a much bolder striped suit last November at New & Lingwood, a three-piece with a lapeled waistcoat, but for somewhat more than 2.99 GBP. I'll wear it as soon as it gets cooler in NYC - but not today, as it's a monsoon here today.



simonfoy said:


> I love that suit. I too was looking for a similar one but wanted a slightly thicker chalk line, needless to say I am still looking. I love a smart looking pinstripe suit. Takes years off you. I wish I had more suits. just bought one from eBay for £2.99 that is Two pounds 99 pence. They'd advertised it as 41 leg instead of 31 so nobody bid on it. I got a bargain, or so I though but it does look like a cheap suit. Oh Well Will be ok for weddings pf folk I dislike lol


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
RLP socks
Kiton loafers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mr.K

Casual Day Shopping For My B-Day Present


----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


> Today:


Rob, to me, this is one of your best looks I've seen...very very nice



simonfoy said:


> Congratulation on the birth of your baby boy. How delightful. Post some pics soon. Wishing you and your family all the very best.
> 
> Simon x


Thanks Simon...lots of sleepless nights lately. Mother and Baby are both doing great!


----------



## rgrossicone

YoungClayB said:


> Rob, to me, this is one of your best looks I've seen...very very nice
> 
> Thanks Simon...lots of sleepless nights lately. Mother and Baby are both doing great!


Thanks...oh boy...I remember those days! I feel like my kids are half way out of the house already...walking and talking...one is 28 months, the other just turned a year. I find children are like clothes...if money wasn't an object, I'd have a million...but alas. Enjoy this time!


----------



## Wildblue

Clay, that's an unbeatable pic. Fantastic, and congratulations.

Here's what I'm wearing today. This new fashion is ALL the rage in Iraq. Simply EVERYONE is wearing this!  Designer: Uncle Sam. Accessorized with a chic Galco shoulder holster and a "don't be caught without it!" Beretta 9mm.

Me and my new Akubra. Another little "splurge" while I'm deployed, to retain a sense of normalcy and civilization. Special ordered this one all the way from Down Unda'! Standard 3 month wait. Air Mailed the whole way from Australia, mate. Akubra Lawson in Loden color. I was wanting one for a working or outdoor activities hat, and to me, that means a true chocolate brown. Was REALLY hard to judge the colors over the internet, and I was worried that the Loden was going to come out a dark green-brown hazel. But the color's perfect. Now I just have to tease it into my massive Long Oval head shape, give it a deeper and tighter pinch up front, and I'm set.

This is my first Akubra. I can ABSOLUTELY see why people rave about the Akubra quality. And this is Akubra's premium line, using their Heritage rabbit felt, which is light years beyond my Stetson Temple fedora. I'm definitely a sold Akubra fan now. I don't have any more need of hats for quite some time, (I know... they all say that) but if/when I do, you can bet I'll be looking at Akubras first.














































And it all came in this groovy free Akubra gift box, double boxed in the shipping box. Ended up going with AussieBushHats.com, and they not only gave the best price, but threw in the free gift box and a braided hat chin strap to be attached at the user's discretion. A bit of nice felt, too, to tuck under the hat band if needed for sizing.


----------



## upr_crust

Clay,

You've just outclassed us all for accessories . Very glad to hear that you, the mother and child are all doing well (albeit without sleep - this, I am told, will pass - eventually).



YoungClayB said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

Wildblue,

Glad to see that you're still in one piece, and that you're retaining your sanity with some well-deserved retail therapy. The hat looks great, and may you and it (and your other hat) make it back to Alaska in pristine condition.



Wildblue said:


> Me and my new Akubra. Another little "splurge" while I'm deployed, to retain a sense of normalcy and civilization. Special ordered this one all the way from Down Unda'! Standard 3 month wait. Air Mailed the whole way from Australia, mate. Akubra Lawson in Loden color. I was wanting one for a working or outdoor activities hat, and to me, that means a true chocolate brown. Was REALLY hard to judge the colors over the internet, and I was worried that the Loden was going to come out a dark green-brown hazel. But the color's perfect. Now I just have to tease it into my massive Long Oval head shape, give it a deeper and tighter pinch up front, and I'm set.
> 
> This is my first Akubra. I can ABSOLUTELY see why people rave about the Akubra quality. And this is Akubra's premium line, using their Heritage rabbit felt, which is light years beyond my Stetson Temple fedora. I'm definitely a sold Akubra fan now. I don't have any more need of hats for quite some time, (I know... they all say that) but if/when I do, you can bet I'll be looking at Akubras first.


----------



## simonfoy

WOW Beautiful baby, he is a cracker. 

Congratulations again I hope you get some sleep soon 

xx
Simon


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Brioni shirt
CK cords
Prada belt
PS socks
JL bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## JLibourel

Wildblue said:


> Clay, that's an unbeatable pic. Fantastic, and congratulations.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today. This new fashion is ALL the rage in Iraq. Simply EVERYONE is wearing this!  Designer: Uncle Sam. Accessorized with a chic Galco shoulder holster and a "don't be caught without it!" Beretta 9mm.
> 
> Me and my new Akubra. Another little "splurge" while I'm deployed, to retain a sense of normalcy and civilization. Special ordered this one all the way from Down Unda'! Standard 3 month wait. Air Mailed the whole way from Australia, mate. Akubra Lawson in Loden color. I was wanting one for a working or outdoor activities hat, and to me, that means a true chocolate brown. Was REALLY hard to judge the colors over the internet, and I was worried that the Loden was going to come out a dark green-brown hazel. But the color's perfect. Now I just have to tease it into my massive Long Oval head shape, give it a deeper and tighter pinch up front, and I'm set.
> 
> This is my first Akubra. I can ABSOLUTELY see why people rave about the Akubra quality. And this is Akubra's premium line, using their Heritage rabbit felt, which is light years beyond my Stetson Temple fedora. I'm definitely a sold Akubra fan now. I don't have any more need of hats for quite some time, (I know... they all say that) but if/when I do, you can bet I'll be looking at Akubras first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it all came in this groovy free Akubra gift box, double boxed in the shipping box. Ended up going with AussieBushHats.com, and they not only gave the best price, but threw in the free gift box and a braided hat chin strap to be attached at the user's discretion. A bit of nice felt, too, to tuck under the hat band if needed for sizing.


I note that in several of your photos you have been wearing your vertical shoulder holster very low--lower than I've ever seen one worn. Any particular reason for that? I'm very curious.


----------



## Holdfast

Wildblue said:


> Me and my new Akubra. Another little "splurge" while I'm deployed, to retain a sense of normalcy and civilization.


I know you don't mean it in this way and I'm certain your immediate direct environment is highly challenging and so colours your perspective... but Mesopotamia is a veritable cradle of civilisation so I couldn't help smiling at the deep irony of a hat of such a new country as Australia being thought of as bringing "civilisation" to one of the oldest.

Of course, I remain glad you're safe, and continue to be able to enjoy the hat!


----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks...oh boy...I remember those days! I feel like my kids are half way out of the house already...walking and talking...one is 28 months, the other just turned a year. I find children are like clothes...if money wasn't an object, I'd have a million...but alas. Enjoy this time!





Wildblue said:


> Clay, that's an unbeatable pic. Fantastic, and congratulations.





upr_crust said:


> Clay,
> 
> You've just outclassed us all for accessories . Very glad to hear that you, the mother and child are all doing well (albeit without sleep - this, I am told, will pass - eventually).





simonfoy said:


> WOW Beautiful baby, he is a cracker.
> 
> Congratulations again I hope you get some sleep soon
> 
> xx
> Simon


Thanks guys for all the kind words. Simon, I found yours to be particularly entertaining  Apparently "cracker" means something different depending on which side of the pond your on. LOL ) I know you meant it in a good way and I took no offense whatsoever...it did make me laugh though. good stuff!

It seems church is the only occation I have lately to wear anything other than pajamas and baby throw up so here is what I wore this morning: (I really like these HSM trousers, but I bought them years before I joined this forum and had them cut a little too long, hopefully this can be remedied)

I was REALLY close to wearing this green and burgundy tie, but before I left the house, my wife STRONGLY encouraged me to swap it out for the blue polka dotted one pictured above. What do you guys think? Solid advice from the wife or should I have stayed the course?


----------



## Merle

rgrossicone said:


> Flat out MISERABLE outside today, and tomorrow as well. Its Seattle on the Hudson here lately.


Definitely a nice tie! I'm seeing those kind of ties more lately.


----------



## upr_crust

*For my 2000th posting, I thought that I should post something fairly spectacular . . .*

. . . I hope that with this posting I will have done so.

As it happens, I bought the suit shown today at New & Lingwood last November. At the time, the fitter took it upon himself to very closely fit the waistcoat, and as my weight fluctuates (seemingly with the tide), I was a bit nervous that the waistcoat would not fit me in its (or my) current state.

Happily, that does not seem to be the case. As I was trying the suit on anyway, I thought that I'd see if I could accessorize it in some attractive manner. Results are as below.


----------



## AlanC

^Congratulations!


----------



## Trip English

Alan, would you elaborate on those double monk-straps?

P.S. That is a powerhouse of a combo!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Versace tie
Large Cent cufflinks
NM belt
pp socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Wildblue

Well done, upr_crust! Congrats on 2,000 posts! :aportnoy:

Alan, looking good as always! 



JLibourel said:


> I note that in several of your photos you have been wearing your vertical shoulder holster very low--lower than I've ever seen one worn. Any particular reason for that? I'm very curious.


Well, it's really a matter of comfort. If I was wearing it as a concealed holster, I'd be keeping it much higher, more in the armpit. But wearing the setup non-concealed every single day for a year, looser is better, without sacrificing draw capability. Some people around here get rather carried away, though, (often it's the ladies) and you see some obnoxiously loose setups flapping around, on the torso or a thigh rig, that the person would have some difficulty using correctly, if called upon to do so.



Holdfast said:


> I know you don't mean it in this way and I'm certain your immediate direct environment is highly challenging and so colours your perspective... but Mesopotamia is a veritable cradle of civilisation so I couldn't help smiling at the deep irony of a hat of such a new country as Australia being thought of as bringing "civilisation" to one of the oldest.
> 
> Of course, I remain glad you're safe, and continue to be able to enjoy the hat!


No worries, I take your meaning, and you're right--certainly not my intent there, about my hosts. Quite the contrary--it's MY life and environment here that is rather "spartan", and those I serve with--tents, trailers, port-a-johns for the daily facilities, etc. Wearing cammies every day, while just part of the job, doesn't quite lend to an overall sense of "civilization". So it's absolutely an attempt to main one's own civility, not spread it amongst any others.


----------



## Luftvier

Fall shopping with the wife. Bonus obligatory iGent bathroom shot and debut of new iGent felt flower.









Too slouchy in this photo.









Racks of shirts at Brooks


----------



## simonfoy

Upr and Alan

Love todays post both absolutely beautifully dressed. 

Upr I love the waistcoat with collars, the entire suit is lovely. Well done on all your posts. x


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon and Alan, for the congrats on passing the 2000 postings mark, and glad that you liked the suit, Simon. Seeing it again after not having worn it for several months, there was a good reason that I bought it - it has detailing that I could never find in an American-made suit, save for MTM or bespoke.



simonfoy said:


> Upr and Alan
> 
> Love todays post both absolutely beautifully dressed.
> 
> Upr I love the waistcoat with collars, the entire suit is lovely. Well done on all your posts. x


----------



## AlanC

Thanks for the kind words, all.



Trip English said:


> Alan, would you elaborate on those double monk-straps?
> 
> P.S. That is a powerhouse of a combo!


Thanks! They're E.T. Wright, made in England by Sanders & Sanders. You can find some of the made in England E.T. Wright on ebay all along.


----------



## Merle

Luftvier said:


> Racks of shirts at Brooks


NIce picture!


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with the three-piece theme, on a cool and wet day . . .*

The weather in NYC threatens rain most of the day, so the "beater" shoes have come out of retirement. Otherwise, the three-piece theme from yesterday's posting is continued.


----------



## wingman

^^ UC...."beater?"


----------



## upr_crust

"Beater" is the term used in these fora for shoes that one wears when the weather is threatening to be foul, but one does not wish to be hassled with rubbers/overshoes. Today's shoes are several years old, and were inexpensive when purchased, hence their rainy-day role.



wingman said:


> ^^ UC...."beater?"


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Simon and Alan, for the congrats on passing the 2000 postings mark, and glad that you liked the suit, Simon. Seeing it again after not having worn it for several months, there was a good reason that I bought it - it has detailing that I could never find in an American-made suit, save for MTM or bespoke.


Would you mind me asking where you purchased it from please?


----------



## upr_crust

The suit was purchased from New & Lingwood, in Jermyn St., London. From what the salesman indicated, it was quite popular that season (I am unsurprised at this).



simonfoy said:


> Would you mind me asking where you purchased it from please?


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> The suit was purchased from New & Lingwood, in Jermyn St., London. From what the salesman indicated, it was quite popular that season (I am unsurprised at this).


Thanks Upr, much obliged to you Sir.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Otherwise, the three-piece theme from yesterday's posting is continued.


Interesting 3pc.



Wildblue said:


> No worries, I take your meaning, and you're right--certainly not my intent there, about my hosts. Quite the contrary--it's MY life and environment here that is rather "spartan", and those I serve with--tents, trailers, port-a-johns for the daily facilities, etc. Wearing cammies every day, while just part of the job, doesn't quite lend to an overall sense of "civilization". So it's absolutely an attempt to main one's own civility, not spread it amongst any others.


Thumbs up for taking my comment in the spirit intended. Stay safe.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> "Beater" is the term used in these fora for shoes that one wears when the weather is threatening to be foul, but one does not wish to be hassled with rubbers/overshoes. Today's shoes are several years old, and were inexpensive when purchased, hence their rainy-day role.


Thanks for the clarification. I suspected it had something to do with the soles.


----------



## rgrossicone

Merle said:


> Definitely a nice tie! I'm seeing those kind of ties more lately.


Cheers!


































If last week was Seattle on the Hudson, this week is Brooklyn on the Puget...so in honor of that lovely body of water todays musical selection:









Upr, I have no idea how you are staying so elegant in this weather...I bow to you! I've been wearing the same jeans for a week straight....breakin' em in nicely.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling bomber
LP shirt
MB pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton monkstraps
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

Well, so far, I've avoided the worst of the weather, by chance, but if this keeps up much longer, I will be forever in the thrall of my dry cleaner . . .

Yours is much the more practical solution, but one thing that I cannot wear to my office is jeans. I shall just have to schlepp along as I have been . . .



rgrossicone said:


> Cheers!
> 
> If last week was Seattle on the Hudson, this week is Brooklyn on the Puget...so in honor of that lovely body of water todays musical selection:
> 
> Upr, I have no idea how you are staying so elegant in this weather...I bow to you! I've been wearing the same jeans for a week straight....breakin' em in nicely.


----------



## Ahheck01

I must say, upr, I enjoy your frequent posts. You certainly have class, I'll give you that.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Heck, and I am glad that you enjoy my posts - hearing people say that makes it worth the effort.

Welcome to the group.



Ahheck01 said:


> I must say, upr, I enjoy your frequent posts. You certainly have class, I'll give you that.


----------



## upr_crust

*With seemingly ever-increasing frequency, it would seem . . .*

. . . I am posting again.

I question my sanity a bit when I note that I was the last poster yesterday in this thread, and the first one today. Oops, oh, well . . .

Today's tie is an old favorite - an indulgence from Turnbull & Asser several years ago.


----------



## mysharona

It's been a little while, gentlemen. I'm stoked that Fall is here! Here's the early Fall layered look.
Cheers!


----------



## Holdfast

mysharona said:


> Here's the early Fall layered look.


The bow-tie/sleeveless cardigan combo is good fun.


----------



## Jovan

mysharona: Great outfit. I think it would look even better with navy corduroys rather than blue jeans, but that's just me.


----------



## rgrossicone

Looking good MS! Welcome back!

Breakin' in a new gun club today, with some super spezz (one collar unbuttoned: the button broke off as soon as I got to work)


























Back:









Would love to hear thoughts on the fit. I have my own ideas, wonder if they're the same.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Some great looks lately, especially enjoyed: 
Upr's three piece suits, and congratulations on 2000 posts! 
Luft Vier, very nice indeed.
Alan C, lovely combination.
Holdfast, elegant as ever.
My Sharona, I'm not a great fan of bowties, but it all works really nicely, you carry it off well.
Rg, I'm really enjoying your "work" here, great stuff. Lovely gun club check jacket, fit looks fine to me, but I get the impression you may not be entirely happy. It does look a bit tight across the back, but then you seem like your clothes to be quite fitted, so not a problem in my book. And a lovely bit of un-affected sprezz to boot!

I must get back to posting, I have a load of pictures from the summer that I just haven't got round round to uploading, it will be not so much "What Are You Wearing Today" as "What Did I Wear This Summer And Gosh Where Did The Time Go It's Alomost Christmas"...

I have come across an interesting new blog, , which is linked to www.modculture.co.uk , and may be of interest to some of you.


----------



## hockeyinsider

rgrossicone said:


> Looking good MS! Welcome back!
> 
> Breakin' in a new gun club today, with some super spezz (one collar unbuttoned: the button broke off as soon as I got to work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts on the fit. I have my own ideas, wonder if they're the same.


I really like that pattern of cloth. Is that officially a gun check cloth? I have seem many differing patterns labeled as gun check before.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Brioni shirt
Brioni cords
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Luftvier

Chester Barrie for Nordstrom Midnight pinstripe. Upon review, I don't like this tie. Waiting for a batch of recent madder purchases to arrive; they'll suit this much better.


----------



## upr_crust

*Three down, five to go . . . .*

. . .. that is, three-piece suits to be worn this season.

This one is a bit older - the second of this form to enter my collection.


----------



## wingman

^^ the tie and brogues are smashing!!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Wingman - very kind of you to say!



wingman said:


> ^^ the tie and brogues are smashing!!


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1020049.jpg


I think I've asked before, but who made the shoes? They look very good.


----------



## upr_crust

As my employer blocks most images from this site, I am going to posit that you're enquiring about today's shoes (brown wing-tip bluchers), which are Allen-Edmonds Sevens, model name Tresano, I believe. Oddly enough, for the amount of affection AE has around here, I've only two pairs of shoes from them, and both Italian-made, rather than American.



Holdfast said:


> I think I've asked before, but who made the shoes? They look very good.


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> .
> Rg, I'm really enjoying your "work" here, great stuff. Lovely gun club check jacket, fit looks fine to me, but I get the impression you may not be entirely happy. It does look a bit tight across the back, but then you seem like your clothes to be quite fitted, so not a problem in my book. And a lovely bit of un-affected sprezz to boot!
> 
> I must get back to posting, I have a load of pictures from the summer that I just haven't got round round to uploading, it will be not so much "What Are You Wearing Today" as "What Did I Wear This Summer And Gosh Where Did The Time Go It's Alomost Christmas"...
> 
> I have come across an interesting new blog, , which is linked to www.modculture.co.uk , and may be of interest to some of you.


Cheers Hort, look fwd to some pics!



hockeyinsider said:


> I really like that pattern of cloth. Is that officially a gun check cloth? I have seem many differing patterns labeled as gun check before.


thanks HI, yes, I believe it is GC, but someone with more knowledge can probably chime in as well to be sure. Whats your take on the season this year? I gave up my Ranger season tix, as did many of my pals...very disappointed with what Sathers doing.

Today:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Lovely, Rob, especially like the jacket and trousers. Personally I would probably have gone for a brighter tie or ps, but it all works beautifully. By the way, what were YOUR feelings about the fit of your gun club check jacket?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Gucci shirt
Oxxford pant
Bernini belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> Lovely, Rob, especially like the jacket and trousers. Personally I would probably have gone for a brighter tie or ps, but it all works beautifully. By the way, what were YOUR feelings about the fit of your gun club check jacket?


Thanks Hort. I feel there are two MINOR issues. One is the waist could be let out just a touch for ease of movement and the other is the middle button needs to be moved slightly as there is some pulling, but that may be aleviated when the waist is let out. Very minor, as I feel these last few commissions have nailed my pattern.


----------



## upr_crust

*How best to deal with a loud shirt . . .*

The title of today's posting says it all . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Post season is coming...*

As you can see, I really do not enjoy posting during summer. Too hot, too many shorts, nothing specially interesting to put here, unless you enjoy to see a guy in swim suits and t-shirts, what I assume you don't.
So...at last October, a much more peaceful weather (some rain, of course, but you can't have it all)

































Cheers

Vic


----------



## rgrossicone

Hold, neat chest pocket.

Vic, did you really just complain about Lisbon weather? Really? LOL

A little divine intervention this morning:








































Looks like the bottoms of my trousers were amputated...fitting as a recent lesson was:









Almost there.


----------



## Luftvier

1941 Oxford 3 piece (Pre "XX"). Word to your (grand)mother.

Trou and sleeves both a touch long.








This picture would be perfect if I hadn't just taken my bag off my shoulder, causing my suit to droop. :fu:








G.D. tucked pocket flap. :fu:

































For those of you who haven't heard, Independence Hall is getting a makeover:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

rgrossicone said:


> Hold, neat chest pocket.
> 
> Vic, did you really just complain about Lisbon weather? Really? LOL
> 
> .


Well Rob, I can't say that. Really. I couldn't ask for better weather. But it's not possible (at least I cannot do it), most of Summer to wear anything but a t-shirt. Of course, if I had another job and a boss, probably I would be wearing coats and shirts, and shoes, and all that. And would be very boring, too LOL!
But I must confess, sometimes in middle summer I miss my ties and wearing something more formal.

Et en passant, your coats are always very, very elegants. Excelent cut.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Luftvier said:


> 1941 Oxford 3 piece (Pre "XX"). Word to your (grand)mother.
> 
> Trou and sleeves both a touch long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




But it's an excelent suit!

Cheers

Vic​


----------



## Luftvier

Peak and Pine said:


> And this picture would be perfect if I hadn't just been born in 1945, causing my face to droop.


Image link broken.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Well then we shall take it down. But I tried tho (shows up on my screen).


----------



## Luftvier

Try again, perchance?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni cotton shirt
NM pant
NM belt
PS socks
CH tassel loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

It's delightful to see you posting, again, Lisbon - you bring your relaxed elegance back to these fora (this thread in particular).

Let us thank the onset of autumn weather in central Portugal for your return  .



themanfromlisbon said:


> As you can see, I really do not enjoy posting during summer. Too hot, too many shorts, nothing specially interesting to put here, unless you enjoy to see a guy in swim suits and t-shirts, what I assume you don't.
> So...at last October, a much more peaceful weather (some rain, of course, but you can't have it all)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier: Echoing what Upr said above, it's good to see you posting again as well. You exude this old-world style that looks perfectly at home on you and not affected at all -- probably because you have the confidence to pull it off. I assume you're around my same age, which makes it even more impressive. Please keep posting, you're an inspiration.


----------



## upr_crust

*Casual Fridays? We don't need no stinkin' casual Fridays . . .*

I continue to explore my collection of three-piece suits, untouched for the last several months, and, blessedly, I am able to get into them without constriction. Life is good . .


----------



## Holdfast

themanfromlisbon said:


> So...at last October, a much more peaceful weather (some rain, of course, but you can't have it all)


Good to have you back; the more posters, the better, if only for variety's sake.



rgrossicone said:


> A little divine intervention this morning


Your jackets are looking better and better. I like today's top half a lot. I do think the trousers definitely need letting down a bit. There's no-break, which is fine if you like it, but this is negative break and doesn't do you any favours IMO.



Luftvier said:


> 1941 Oxford 3 piece (Pre "XX").


I like the suit generally, but it seems to be sliding backwards off your shoulders. That may just be taking the pic after carrying a shoulder-strap ag, as you suggest. Or it could be a balance issue maybe?



upr_crust said:


> I continue to explore my collection of three-piece suits, untouched for the last several months, and, blessedly, I am able to get into them without constriction. Life is good.


Looking as smart as always!


----------



## Luftvier

Jovan said:


> Luftvier: Echoing what Upr said above, it's good to see you posting again as well. You exude this old-world style that looks perfectly at home on you and not affected at all -- probably because you have the confidence to pull it off. I assume you're around my same age, which makes it even more impressive. Please keep posting, you're an inspiration.


Thanks much.



Holdfast said:


> I like the suit generally, but it seems to be sliding backwards off your shoulders. That may just be taking the pic after carrying a shoulder-strap ag, as you suggest. Or it could be a balance issue maybe?


In the first pic it's certainly the bag. I'll have to examine the other shots and investigate.

Today: Casual Friday. It's bar results day. Stayed home to work. Started drinking early. Going to keep drinking until bar results come out. And then, going to drink more afterwards, either in jubilation or humiliation.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Luftvier said:


> Today: Casual Friday. It's bar results day. Stayed home to work. Started drinking early. Going to keep drinking until bar results come out. And then, going to drink more afterwards, either in jubilation or humiliation.


Good luck!! I seem to remember a SEPTA trolley that ran from Chestnut Hill/Germantown/Fairmont Park to S. Philly and back again. Took all afternoon and a pint of Four Roses in Coke to make the whole trip.

Getting bombed, soaking in the sights!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Thanks Upr.
Also like to have the chance to come back.

Chers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I continue to explore my collection of three-piece suits, untouched for the last several months, and, blessedly, I am able to get into them without constriction. Life is good . .


It's a great suit, but a very difficult tie, if you know what I mean, UC. However, you've done it nicely. (dig the monks, of course)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Not what I'm wearing today, but what I was wearing yesterday. One of my fav pair of shoes. Old but "gold". And a wool tie, at last.

















Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Good to have you back; the more posters, the better, if only for variety's sake.


Thanks for wellcoming me, HF 

Cheers

Vic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
NM pant
Tiffany belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
DV Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Luftvier

WouldaShoulda said:


> Good luck!! I seem to remember a SEPTA trolley that ran from Chestnut Hill/Germantown/Fairmont Park to S. Philly and back again. Took all afternoon and a pint of Four Roses in Coke to make the whole trip.
> 
> Getting bombed, soaking in the sights!!


Luckily, my getting bombed tonight is jubilation related.

Meet Luftvier, Esq.


----------



## rgrossicone

Casual Friday in the park after work:


----------



## Pliny

rg looking fab as always


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Lisbon. I am well aware about the tie - it's a diva of a tie - very flashy, but doesn't work and play well with others unless given center stage, hence the white shirt and dark suit. The monks are new(-ish) favorites of mine, from the clearance sales of this past winter. Glad that you like them.



themanfromlisbon said:


> It's a great suit, but a very difficult tie, if you know what I mean, UC. However, you've done it nicely. (dig the monks, of course)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## rgrossicone

Pliny said:


> rg looking fab as always


Thanks Pliny!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Swiss half-franc cufflinks
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Sunday apple picking with the family. We drove two hours deep into New Jersey, only to find when we got out of the car we were in Staten Island. It was like a Twilight Zone episode...


----------



## Wildblue

rgrossicone said:


>


Loving this picture, buddy! Lookin' good.


----------



## balder

Wildblue said:


> Loving this picture, buddy! Lookin' good.


+1 on the picture Rob.


----------



## rgrossicone

Wildblue said:


> Loving this picture, buddy! Lookin' good.





balder said:


> +1 on the picture Rob.


Thanks guys! We had a great time.


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


>


For overall vibe, I think this is one of my favourite photos in this thread. Great!


----------



## YoungClayB

A few pictures from the weekend...Tweetsie Railroad on Saturday with the fam... and church on Sunday.


----------



## kitonbrioni

nc jacket
RLPL shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Well, here I was getting excited because kitonbrioni posted to this thread. And then it was just his usual list of stuff. I remembered when he made an actual reply to one of my threads recently. And then I was sad.


----------



## upr_crust

*Tomorrow's attire tonight . . . .*

. . . as I have to be at the office at 7:00 AM tomorrow - and it's my birthday (one of a growing horde of such occasions, the number of which shock me more with every passing year - but tempus fugit, as they do say).

In any event, I thought I would mark the occasion with something out-of-the-ordinary, sartorially, hence the pix below.

Hope that you enjoy them.


----------



## wingman

^Happy birthday, kiddo!!


----------



## Per

It's rather cold in Stockholm so a three pice flanell comes in handy. 

Flanell suit with 2/3 roll from Corneliani MTM
Button down shirt from BB
Knitted tie 
Crockett and Jones Connaught

---------------------------------------
Check out my blog: Manligheter.se


----------



## rgrossicone

Holdfast said:


> For overall vibe, I think this is one of my favourite photos in this thread. Great!


Thanks Hold, we had a great time!



YoungClayB said:


> A few pictures from the weekend...Tweetsie Railroad on Saturday with the fam... and church on Sunday.


How is everyone holding up with less sleep YC? Looks good!


----------



## son of brummell

Happy birthday, upr crust!


----------



## jhcam8

Per said:


> Check out my blog: Manligheter.se


Looking good, Per!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Wingman and Son of Brummell - birthday wishes makes the number a bit less painful to contemplate  .



son of brummell said:


> Happy birthday, upr crust!


----------



## Holdfast

The suit is great, and the big pompadour hair only slightly less so. Cool look. Being naturally prone to pattern-overload, I'd probably have used a patterned tie rather than the solid, esp. given the colourful square, but I'm sure that IRL, the knit texture adds enough interest to look good.



upr_crust said:


> ... it's my birthday (one of a growing horde of such occasions, the number of which shock me more with every passing year - but tempus fugit, as they do say).


All the more reason to festina lente. Happy birthday!


----------



## YoungClayB

Great first post! Looking very sharp. Welcome to the forum!



rgrossicone said:


> How is everyone holding up with less sleep YC? Looks good!


Thanks Rob...holding up pretty well. My wife and I take "shifts" getting up with the baby during the night...and every once in a while we will let the other sleep the entire night (and then use that for leverage against the other until the favor is returned. lol)


----------



## dchandler2

Hello everyone. I have not posted in awhile. Been busy. Spent a week in San Francisco at the Oracle Conference with my girlfriend who is a Computer Geek. Man those Oracle Geeks know how to party. Good food, wine and entertainment just about every night. Went to a free concert on Treasure Island and saw The Black Eyed Peas, Don Henley a founder of legendary rock band the Eagles, Steve Miller Band and Berlin an 80's rock band. Here are a few pictures:








































_*What I wore this pass Sunday. The pants are really green although you can not tell it by looking at them on the monitor:*_


----------



## mogultv

Per said:


> It's rather cold in Stockholm so a three pice flanell comes in handy.
> 
> Flanell suit with 2/3 roll from Corneliani MTM
> Button down shirt from BB
> Knitted tie
> Crockett and Jones Connaught
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> Check out my blog: Manligheter.se


What a wonderfully classic look you have there.


----------



## rgrossicone

Per, AWESOME!

Upr, happy 30th pal!


----------



## upr_crust

My 30th? RG, you are obviously interviewing for the position of my new best friend  .

Thanks for the good wishes and the flattery!



rgrossicone said:


> Upr, happy 30th pal!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
JB socks
Romano bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

Some great looks, guys!

Manfromlisbon, great to have you back, looking good.
Rg, you're really rocking the Italian-partisan-up-a-tree-look there, excellent!
Upr, spectacular suit, and happy birthday from England!
Per, välkomna! Din kostym ser jätte elegant ut. Very smart indeed!
Dchandler, love the orange tie, it all works really well.


----------



## simonfoy

Per said:


> It's rather cold in Stockholm so a three pice flanell comes in handy.
> 
> Flanell suit with 2/3 roll from Corneliani MTM
> Button down shirt from BB
> Knitted tie
> Crockett and Jones Connaught
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> Check out my blog: Manligheter.se


Brilliant. Love Stockholm, I lived in Bromma for a number of very happy years, cold though in Winter. Great outfit and great first post. WELCOME


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> Rg, you're really rocking the Italian-partisan-up-a-tree-look there, excellent!
> .


Grazie!


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with the three-piece theme, on a cool and dry day, this time . . .*

Though I cannot rival our newest poster to this thread, Per, on his youth (or his pompadour), I can effectively compete (in the friendliest of senses) with three-piece suits. Here's today's - a less elaborate concoction than yesterday's, but perhaps attractive enough not to invite ridicule . . .


----------



## Per

Gentlemen, thanks for your positive comments! I have been reading the forum for a couple of years and it's been a terrific source for knowledge and inspiration. Thought it was about time for me to contribute ​Simonfy, glad to hear that you liked Stockholm, even though the winter is cold, dark and long. ​Horticulturalist, stort tack! Flanell är underbart. ​​


----------



## Holdfast

dchandler2 said:


> Here are a few pictures


Orange and grey is a great colour combination.



rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/WAYWT/IMG_0572.jpg


Great jacket both in terms of fabric and fit.


----------



## rgrossicone

DB for me today:

































Not so hot on the shirt tie combo seeing it in pictures.


----------



## Acct2000

Hey, Upr, I'll bid 28th!


----------



## Kingstonian

rgrossicone said:


>


Does not quite work. Beard and tweed and stout shoes and cavalry twill colour trousers are fine. Shirt and tie could be more 'country' but no little pheasants or gundogs on the tie.

What is it with men carrying shopping bags? If you insist the British tartan trolley bag is very practical,inexpensive and a design classic. https://www.shopzilla.co.uk/8B--Luggage_-_cat_id--13234__keyword--tartan+shopping+trolley


----------



## Kingstonian

^ A bit harsh on reflection. I should have said it would work better with a different shirt and tie. Jacket is quite closely cut too. Not much 'room for your pint' as they used to say in some menswear shops over here.

Checked your blog and you do have a lot of tweed. Must have invested a lot of money if you got them made up for you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

Hey, I much appreciate the flattery, I'd counterbid to become your optometrist - if you think I look 28, you must be seeing the world in soft focus!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Hey, Upr, I'll bid 28th!


----------



## rgrossicone

No worries...sometime the harshest criticism is the one thats heeded. This was a thrift find, as were almost all of the tweeds from my blog. I do have three made for me though, two just recently and one last winter. OCBD and a more tradly tie may have been a better fit, I agree.



Kingstonian said:


> ^ A bit harsh on reflection. I should have said it would work better with a different shirt and tie. Jacket is quite closely cut too. Not much 'room for your pint' as they used to say in some menswear shops over here.
> 
> Checked your blog and you do have a lot of tweed. Must have invested a lot of money if you got them made up for you.


----------



## upr_crust

*A mixed bag, sartorially, for a mixed bag of a day . . .*

Today's activities, for me, will include an annual physical, a museum exhibition preview, and burgers for dinner in an Irish bar/pub/restaurant, all under the threat of monsoon (starting late this afternoon), hence the older footwear, and the very practical (if not stylish) headwear. (My beret is clamped to my head when worn, and is waterproof, as it is to rain this evening, with 40 mph winds.)


----------



## mcarthur

^nephew,
looking good. stay dry


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Today's activities, for me, will include an annual physical, a museum exhibition preview, and burgers for dinner in an Irish bar/pub/restaurant, all under the threat of monsoon (starting late this afternoon), hence the older footwear, and the very practical (if not stylish) headwear. (My beret is clamped to my head when worn, and is waterproof, as it is to rain this evening, with 40 mph winds.)


We have just discussed berets on FNB.

They are a bit 'Frank Spencer'...

Especially with a double breasted raincoat


----------



## upr_crust

Were winds not predicted to be strong this evening in conjunction with rain ("heavy at times"), I would have chosen another hat, but not wishing to become tonight's imitation of Sister Bertrille (a.k.a. The Flying Nun) or losing my hat, I opted for a dry bald pate over a stylish chapeau (blown off my head, rolling down the street . . . ).



Kingstonian said:


> We have just discussed berets on FNB.
> 
> They are a bit 'Frank Spencer'...
> 
> Especially with a double breasted raincoat


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Were winds not predicted to be strong this evening in conjunction with rain ("heavy at times"), I would have chosen another hat.


Fair enough. Though there is no obligation on you to show every item that you wear. You can edit the photos to show yourself in the best light.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Very smart, Upr, really enjoying the run of three piece suits. With regards to the beret, sometimes, especially in inclement weather, it is wise to choose function over form, and besides, I doubt Frank Spencer is a household name in NYC.

Actually, I see what you're trying to do... Rg has his Italian-partisan-up-a-tree-chic thing going on, you were obviously going for the elegant-French-Resistance-fighter-on-clandestine-operations-in Paris-look... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ajo

upr-crust 

I think your ensemble is very chic and to the best of my knowledge Frank Spencer ( who was something of a household name in the 70's in Oz) never wore spectacles or was hirsute.

Though sadly I think the tie is a bit sedate compared to your usual fare, but it does work with the overall aesthetic.

ps don't they serve an honest pie in an Irish pub in NYC?


----------



## Horticulturalist

Well, I did say that I had a stockpile of summer photos, so here is part one of "What I Was Wearing Back In The Summer", if nothing else it might remind you of what it was like before the wind and the rain swept in. I am referring to the Northern Hemisphere, naturally... :icon_smile: I will get back to posting more seasonal photos, just seemed a shame to waste the digital film!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
OC shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> Very smart, Upr, really enjoying the run of three piece suits. With regards to the beret, sometimes, especially in inclement weather, it is wise to choose function over form, and besides, I doubt Frank Spencer is a household name in NYC.
> 
> Actually, I see what you're trying to do... Rg has his Italian-partisan-up-a-tree-chic thing going on, you were obviously going for the elegant-French-Resistance-fighter-on-clandestine-operations-in Paris-look... :icon_smile_wink:


LOL, well, America and particularly NY is a melting pot! 



Horticulturalist said:


> !


Like the color there....would love a burgundy blazer...one day!

Security guard look for me today...twilly grey trousers and hopsack blazer.


----------



## Horticulturalist

rgrossicone said:


> LOL, well, America and particularly NY is a melting pot!
> 
> Like the color there....would love a burgundy blazer...one day!
> 
> Security guard look for me today...twilly grey trousers and hopsack blazer.


Thanks, Rg, but the jacket is actually brown linen, not burgundy. :icon_smile: You must be the best-dressed security guard around then, and you don't see many with little flowers in their button holes... :icon_smile_wink: Maybe it's concealing a two way radio?


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> Thanks, Rg, but the jacket is actually brown linen, not burgundy. :icon_smile: You must be the best-dressed security guard around then, and you don't see many with little flowers in their button holes... :icon_smile_wink: Maybe it's concealing a two way radio?


LOL, thats the second time my colorblindedness has been exposed on the web....

Anyway, not a two way radio, but a camera...shhhhh


----------



## upr_crust

*Continuing the three-piece partisan look . . . .*

Thanks, Horticulture, for giving my most practical headgear of yesterday a veneer of historical panache. Today's headgear is only slightly less practical, and is due to the 40 mph winds predicted for later today.

Ajo, I hope that today's selection of tie will meet with more enthusiastic approval on your part, and yes, I normally don't wear repp stripe ties. As for the Irish pub, it did have an "honest pie" on the menu, but I ate a burger anyway.

RG, your split-toe bluchers (Aldens, from the look of them) inspired today's choice of footwear, and yes, I'm violating the "no loafers with a suit" rule - guilty as charged!

Today's cufflinks are glass mosaic tiles - a layer of gold leaf over cobalt glass, under a layer of clear glass - hence their different looks in the photos.

Enough babbling on my part - without further ado, then . . .


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice outfit, Upr!

Maybe we can petition Andy for a pardon so that the lace police don't intervene with you and confiscate your loafers!!


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> twilly grey trousers and hopsack blazer.


Nice stuff Rob; fit of the blazer and trousers is very good.



upr_crust said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/P1020108.jpg


That's a great pocket square; the navy colour of the square is particularly decadent.


----------



## Horticulturalist

rgrossicone said:


> LOL, thats the second time my colorblindedness has been exposed on the web....
> 
> Anyway, not a two way radio, but a camera...shhhhh


I see, a camera... Ideal for taking pictures of one's reflection in bathroom mirrors, shop windows etc. without anyone noticing... I won't tell... :icon_smile_wink:

Upr, yet another three piece suit! Splendid choice of tie, cufflinks and ps.

Holdfast, lovely suit. Very 1930s gentleman amateur detective, have you got a Bentley waiting outside, ready to whisk you off to your next adventure?

Here's part two of "What I Was Wearing In The Summer But Never Got Around To Posting For A Variety Of Reasons", WIWWITSBNGATPFAVOR, as I like to call it. Lot of the same items used gain, just in different combinations. And for some reason my daughter saw fit to place one of her toys in the fireplace... Apologies, attention to detail and all that!


----------



## rgrossicone

^^^Great Gungham shirt Hort, and Hold AWESOME SUIT!

My Black Friday Fit:
A Chilly morn-


----------



## Luftvier

Still sick. Making up for two days. I wasn't thinking today and missed the whole "use of black" theme.

*Tweedy Thursday*: Chilly fall day necessitated tweed in the city. 

































*Today:* Layers. Please ignore the tucked in pocket.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Ajo, I hope that today's selection of tie will meet with more enthusiastic approval on your part, and yes, I normally don't wear repp stripe ties. As for the Irish pub, it did have an "honest pie" on the menu, but I ate a burger anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upr-crust
> You will be pleased to know that your tie indubitably meets with my approval:icon_smile_big:
> ajo


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
DG shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## davemx66

rgrossicone said:


> DB for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig that DB, what make?? fabric?
> Great fit on the pants!
> Jacket looks a tad short on Pic 1, but just fine on Pic 2 :-S


----------



## rgrossicone

davemx66 said:


> Dig that DB, what make?? fabric?
> Great fit on the pants!
> Jacket looks a tad short on Pic 1, but just fine on Pic 2 :-S


Thanks Dave. Its a Banana Republic...got it way reduced during a sale, dug through a pile of sale stuff and found it, couldn't believe it. Vitale Barberis Canonico Super 110 fabric too!


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Late post for last Dinner at Eight . . .*

. . . at Porterhouse Bistro, where they have on the menu a 40 oz. Porterhouse! Too much? Then step down to the 24 oz:tongue2:


----------



## Acct2000

Very stylish outfit.

(Did your suit still fit after dinner?? That steak could feed me for a week!)


----------



## rgrossicone

40OZ steak...awesome!


----------



## Per

Harris tweed jacket from J. Press
OCBD from BB
Pocket square from RL
Vintages scarf
Chinos from RL
Chukka boots from C&J (Chepstow)

---------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
Zegna shirt
Borrelli pant
Orciani belt
Zegna socks
JL chelsea boots
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## dwintersgill

too bad i didn't meet per last month in stockholm


----------



## Blueboy1938

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very stylish outfit.
> 
> (Did your suit still fit after dinner?? That steak could feed me for a week!)


Thank you kindly. Yes - or at least the virtue of a DB is that you'd have a hard time telling:icon_smile_wink:

While it doesn't specifically say on the menu, I'd guess that the larger cuts are intended to be shared. Although, if the Rose Bowl teams ever considered relocating the pre-game "Beef Bowl" to the Porterhouse Bistro from Lawry's, that might not be the case:biggrin2:


----------



## AlanC

Drat--cuff got caught on my laces. Oh well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
NM tie
Kiton shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

Well cool.


----------



## dchandler2

Holdfast said:


> Orange and grey is a great colour combination.


Thanks Holdfast, however, after seeing a picture of the outfit someone suggested and I agree that wearing a darker pair of pants might have been more effective.
__________________________________________________________________

A couple of outfits from this week. The first one I wore to a friends house warming and the second one I wore this Sunday.


----------



## upr_crust

*Out for dinner with friends this evening, and a bit of "putting on the dog" . . .*

Today's suit came from New & Lingwood, as did the braces and shoes. I am seeing former colleagues for dinner this evening (a semi-annual gathering of old friends), and thought that I should make an attempt to look smart for the occasion.


----------



## N.O.Joe

Harris tweed jacket from J. Press
OCBD from BB
Pocket square from RL
Vintages scarf
Chinos from RL
Chukka boots from C&J (Chepstow)

Very nice combination. I like your use of color and texture.


----------



## riyadh552

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . at Porterhouse Bistro, where they have on the menu a 40 oz. Porterhouse! Too much? Then step down to the 24 oz:tongue2:


I hope you had your fiber before going to dinner.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
SR pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## Luftvier

*Today:* Nice and cool. Wore an older Zegna - late 80s early 90s by my guess.

Yeah, I know it's tight around the buttoning point, but I've already had that fixed. Shoes are as featured


























Riding past the new casino:


----------



## N.O.Joe

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit came from New & Lingwood, as did the braces and shoes. I am seeing former colleagues for dinner this evening (a semi-annual gathering of old friends), and thought that I should make an attempt to look smart for the occasion.
> 
> Your tie and PS collection leave a person speechless. I truely appreciate your presence here.


----------



## Per

Cashmere blazer from J. Press
Tie from RL
Vintage BB shirt
Grey gabardine pants
C&J Belt

-----------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## upr_crust

I am truly flattered that someone would think to compliment me in such a public fashion.

We shall see if today's tie and pocket square measure up . . . .

Today's suit is HF (via Syms), the shirt is Lewin, the shoes are Peals from BB, and the tie and pocket square are both from Century 21, of all places.
















































N.O.Joe said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's suit came from New & Lingwood, as did the braces and shoes. I am seeing former colleagues for dinner this evening (a semi-annual gathering of old friends), and thought that I should make an attempt to look smart for the occasion.
> 
> Your tie and PS collection leave a person speechless. I truely appreciate your presence here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Holdfast

rgrossicone said:


> https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii92/rgrossicone/WAYWT/IMG_0676.jpg


Your jackets look really cool these days. Beard's coming along nicely too. Probably going to regrow mine too, for a couple months at the start of the New Year.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Luftvier

*Today*: We see the young attorney in captivity -








...and in the wild.






























Shoes are Stuart McGuire shell longwings in what looks to be a #8 approximation. The shell isn't as nice as the Horween I've seen on Aldens, so I assume that either these shoes come from a time when more makers of shell existed in the US, or it's Japanese shell.

And I know that many of you have far different taste in shoes than I. But for now, I like my clunky gunboats.


----------



## upr_crust

*Tomorrow's attire tonight, with some quirky details, in the interest of a cause . . .*

One of the outcomes of being associated with a social network online is that one is bombarded with causes. However, every once in a while, one comes across a cause with which one agrees, and for which a sign of solidarity is not only easy, but fun.

Thus is it with "Wear Purple Day", as explained below:

"On october 20th we will wear purple to bring awareness to, and put an end to intolerance in honor of the 6 boys who commited suicide in recent weeks/months due to homophobic abuse at home and in schools."

Thus the inspiration for tomorrow's attire, as shown below. (The inspiration for posting it this evening is, unhappily, an early-morning conference call with my company's offices in London.)


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice. Purple can be tricky, but you did it well today.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust: I'm participating in spirit because, unfortunately, I own nothing purple.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the participation in spirit, if not in purple, and, with your very early-60's sensibility as to attire, I am not surprised as to the lack of purple - purple as a color for "Mad Men" would be very outre indeed.



Jovan said:


> upr_crust: I'm participating in spirit because, unfortunately, I own nothing purple.


----------



## Jovan

I have more colour in my wardrobe than you'd think. It's not all dark ties.


----------



## GoToEleven

upr_crust said:


> Thus is it with "Wear Purple Day", as explained below:
> 
> "On october 20th we will wear purple to bring awareness to, and put an end to intolerance in honor of the 6 boys who commited suicide in recent weeks/months due to homophobic abuse at home and in schools."


Upr_crust --

I wish I had know earlier about the event. I almost selected a purple tie for today, but went with more of a contrasting orange at the wife's urging. Guess I will have to show my solidarity at a future time.

-- GTE


----------



## rgrossicone

Pink shirt for breast cancer awareness...I was told the purple was for teenage suicide, and thats tomorrow (so they tell me)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Creed Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

Great today but in particular I love the shoes, currently bidding on a similar pair on ebay.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something cobbled together at the last moment . . .*

By chance, I had a very enjoyable, but unexpected and rather lengthy evening last night, and today's attire was picked in a rush at a late hour. Let's hope that I wasn't too blind in my judgments . . .


----------



## Holdfast

Sticking to the easy options today:


----------



## mcarthur

Luftvier said:


> *Today*: We see the young attorney in captivity -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes are Stuart McGuire shell longwings in what looks to be a #8 approximation. The shell isn't as nice as the Horween I've seen on Aldens, so I assume that either these shoes come from a time when more makers of shell existed in the US, or it's Japanese shell.
> 
> And I know that many of you have far different taste in shoes than I. But for now, I like my clunky gunboats.


nice looking attire. i like your gunboats


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Zegna bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## upr_crust

*"Un-stuffing" a three-piece suit . . .*

. . . i.e. trying to make it look more relaxed.

Let's see if my attempt at "un-stuffing" was successful . . .


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> Let's see if my attempt at "un-stuffing" was successful . . .


Not really feeling the colours this time, sorry. Suit is good though. It's a good time of year for 3pc suits; on some days they add just enough warmth to avoid the need for an overcoat.



rgrossicone said:


>


Great style, nice photo.

I seem to recall someone (can't remember on which board) asking for a pic of the waistcoat the last time I wore this suit as a 3pc, so I took a pic of the suit without the jacket today to satisfy those curious about that:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
Prada belt
Varvatos All-Stars
Pantherella socks
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

No need to apologize - this shirt tends to invite vulgarity in color combos, and I was in the mood last night for something a shade vulgar (I lay out my clothes the night before - saves time and improves appearance - in most cases) - the shirt and the tie began to wear on me during the day. We all have our off moments . . . 

As it is, it's currently 9C, so a hat, a coat, and a scarf (lightweight, of course), are not unwelcome accessories.



Holdfast said:


> Not really feeling the colours this time, sorry. Suit is good though. It's a good time of year for 3pc suits; on some days they add just enough warmth to avoid the need for an overcoat.


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> ... vulgarity in color combos...


Never fear, I will join you in some "strong" colour contrasts too...


----------



## rgrossicone

Saturdays for me usually are a variation of my Friday theme...so here goes:









































Swapped out the cigar LWBs for "#8", the shepherds check pants for 501s, and the white OCBD for a stripe OCBD and BB Saxxony tie. Hat is also different, more newsboy.

Went to SEPA today to see a friend of my wife's who just had a baby...really wanted to make it to Pats or Genos, but by the time we left, we just wanted to go home. Peppino's steaks are just as good right here in Brooklyn, AND they deliver!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
ML shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Well, if holdfast and RG can be casual, then so can I . . .*

The flip side of upr_crust - probably out of character, but it has its moments, at least for me . . .


----------



## rgrossicone

NICE UC! Looking good in black!


----------



## AlanC




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
MB tie
NM belt
pp socks
Brioni balmorals
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Reverting to type, after the weekend aberration . . .*

Rather more my usual mode of attire this morning . . .


----------



## mcarthur

alan,
nice looking attire


----------



## Holdfast

upr_crust said:


> The flip side of upr_crust - probably out of character, but it has its moments, at least for me . . .


Wasn't expecting this look from you! Nice to see what your take on casual is.

Back in suits as well:


----------



## mogultv

Holdfast said:


> Wasn't expecting this look from you! Nice to see what your take on casual is.
> 
> Back in suits as well:


Simply wonderful and very classic. :icon_smile:


----------



## upr_crust

It's not quite my normal take on casual, but I am very fond of the jacket, and the other accoutrements seem to work well with it.

Glad, at least, that I am able to surprise, on occasion  .



Holdfast said:


> Wasn't expecting this look from you! Nice to see what your take on casual is.


----------



## YoungClayB

Wore this to church on Sunday...my well fitting dress shirts were all in need of ironing, so I grabbed this one which is a little big in the neck and sleeves. I hope its not too bad. I am really sick of having so many shirts in my closet that are too big - its very frustrating; especially when you think they look pretty good when you put them on but then see the error of your ways as you are posting WAYWT pics.


----------



## twe_Ed

Simply wonderful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
LP shirt
NM pocket-square
JS jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos chukka
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Abnormally warm for late October . . .*

. . . no coat, no hat, no scarves - so sorry.

I've not worn today's tie in ages - it seems to work with the rest of the rig.


----------



## mcarthur

^^
nice looking attire


----------



## Jovan

upr: A couple years ago, it was nice and chilly outside around this time in Gainesville. I wish it would happen again. I feel like the odd man out here still wearing summer clothes and... and... SHORT SLEEVES. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

Yes, but we all know you well enough to know that you're not wearing SHORT SLEEVES and a TIE  .



Jovan said:


> upr: A couple years ago, it was nice and chilly outside around this time in Gainesville. I wish it would happen again. I feel like the odd man out here still wearing summer clothes and... and... SHORT SLEEVES. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . no coat, no hat, no scarves - so sorry.
> 
> I've not worn today's tie in ages - it seems to work with the rest of the rig.


Yes, it works UC. Looking very good. 
Not wearing pink for ages. Gonna try next days. You gave me the inspiration. 

And the shoes are beatiful. Very good you do not listen to the obsolete "rule": _Never wear loafers with a suit_.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Holdfast said:


> Wasn't expecting this look from you! Nice to see what your take on casual is.
> 
> Back in suits as well:


It's a beautiful waistcoat, H. Reminds me of Hugh Laurie in the "Jeeves and Wooster". Great!

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Today, couldn't get a full body picture, but oh! well. may be the details are just enough...


























(pictures are not that good, but couldn't get better from the Blackberry)

Cheers

Vic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Yes, but we all know you well enough to know that you're not wearing SHORT SLEEVES and a TIE  .


 I was actually referring to polo shirts and t-shirts. I don't own a short sleeve button front. :eek2:


----------



## upr_crust

Somewhere in my increasingly foggy memory, I seem to remember a picture of you wearing a short-sleeved madras plaid sport shirt - very early 60's looking - or did I hallucinate? At least you didn't try to wear a tie with THAT shirt . . . 



Jovan said:


> I was actually referring to polo shirts and t-shirts. I don't own a short sleeve button front. :eek2:


----------



## Jovan

It was a long sleeve with them rolled up.


----------



## upr_crust

*What I'm wearing to today's monsoon . . .*

Today's suit was selected on the basis solely that it was nearest to needing a visit to the dry cleaner's . . .


----------



## dchandler2

Details









At a friends wedding this pass Saturday. Sorry I do not have a full shot.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit was selected on the basis solely that it was nearest to needing a visit to the dry cleaner's . . .


Nice blue in that shirt, UC. Smart as usual.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


>


Very elegant, dchandler. I always enjoy your shoes,

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Enjoying Lisbon sun...*


























Cheers

Vic


----------



## Bruce Wayne




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni raincoat
Lorenzini shirt
theory pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Mezlan loafers
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jeff1969

I've been experimenting with some new stuff this week and figured I'd upload some of the pictures. Comments are welcome. Apologies for the lighting. Its surprising the things you notice when you take pictures of yourself like this that you don't notice in the mirror. My first WAYWT, BTW.


----------



## upr_crust

*A suit fresh from the "archives", for the last hurrah of summer . . .*

Today's weather in NYC will be more reminiscent of early September than late October - temp's in the 73F/23C range, and sunny.

I've donned a suit that I've not worn in a year - certain aspects of it are rather tight at the moment - must remember to restrain myself at table . . .

I am sure, as the previous posted noted, that you never notice certain things about your apprearance until you take pictures of yourself - that has been my experience as well.


----------



## twe_Ed

I'm so jealous of your pocket square. I cannot get mine to stay 'moulded' with my attempts at the casual 'stuffed' look. It always seems to collapse although is better after spending a session of removing the hard creases from all my squares - an hour well spent in my eyes.

Any tips? This picture looks like a linen square and I can see how that would stay puffed better.

As always your dress is stunning and immaculate - envy is sucha terrible thing.


----------



## Jovan

Jeff: Great first post. Only thing I'd do is snug up your tie, as it looks a little droopy in the last picture. Also, is your sea foam green shirt a little tight in the neck? It looks like you unfastened the button.


----------



## Michael A

AE Byrons in Chilli, Ike Behar shirt w/ Hickey Tie and HSM pants


----------



## Holdfast

Bruce Wayne said:


>


I like turtles too.



twe_Ed said:


> I'm so jealous of your pocket square. I cannot get mine to stay 'moulded' with my attempts at the casual 'stuffed' look. It always seems to collapse although is better after spending a session of removing the hard creases from all my squares - an hour well spent in my eyes.
> 
> Any tips? This picture looks like a linen square and I can see how that would stay puffed better.


It's silk.

Firstly, I do not think spending a hour removing creases is at all necessary. Once a year, I might remember to press my squares but forgetfulness usually pushes it out to once every 18 months or so, and even then, each square needs barely more than a few seconds pressing with a cool-ish iron to take out the worst of the crumpling.

I don't have any particular trick, and over the course of a day, it's natural and expected for a square to change shape, puff up a bit more or fall down a bit. Don't worry about it. Take two seconds to pop the square in in the morning, adjust in the mirror another two seconds so you're happy... and then leave it alone the rest of the day unless it "explodes" outwards so much that it's inconvenient.

In short, don't worry about squares; they move around.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
CK cords
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Luftvier




----------



## Pentheos

rgrossicone said:


>


I feel sorry for your S60! Did you make someone really angry?


----------



## upr_crust

*Ending the week with a bang, perhaps . . .*

Today's attire is rather the antithesis of "casual Friday", but it feels good to wear it, so I'm wearing it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Week in review:









































Have a great weekend!


----------



## twe_Ed

Holdfast said:


> I like turtles too.
> 
> It's silk.
> 
> Firstly, I do not think spending a hour removing creases is at all necessary. Once a year, I might remember to press my squares but forgetfulness usually pushes it out to once every 18 months or so, and even then, each square needs barely more than a few seconds pressing with a cool-ish iron to take out the worst of the crumpling.
> 
> I don't have any particular trick, and over the course of a day, it's natural and expected for a square to change shape, puff up a bit more or fall down a bit. Don't worry about it. Take two seconds to pop the square in in the morning, adjust in the mirror another two seconds so you're happy... and then leave it alone the rest of the day unless it "explodes" outwards so much that it's inconvenient.
> 
> In short, don't worry about squares; they move around.


Thanks for the advice - I think I need to relax about it a little more. It's always fine until I spot the collapsed square in a shop window or other reflective surface and I make the fatal mistake of fussing and then it's game over LOL.

The only reason I spent an hour was that I'd not ironed any of them before so several had sharp creases from where they'd been packaged. I can't imagine I'll be doing that again for a while...not when I've got shoes to polish 

Another super sharp combo by the way, particularly loving the scarf.

Cheers.


----------



## rgrossicone

Pentheos said:


> I feel sorry for your S60! Did you make someone really angry?


:/ I guess...in Brooklyn we have a lot of angry people.:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


>


Hey Rob...where do you get your flat caps? I have one that I bought about a year ago from a dept store that I've been wearing like crazy but the quality isnt great.

Great looks this week. (except for the white jacket...I am not sure about that one. LOL)


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Truzzi shirt
Forever jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Truzzi shirt
Forever jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

Todays attire. Please excuse the growth on the chin, I find it very painful lately to shave.


----------



## twe_Ed

rgrossicone said:


> Week in review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!


My, now that is a week of outfits to covet...the window-pane suit in particular caught my eye and even my wife who usually despises my obsession with this thread thought it was extremely dapper. I really like your combinations and have been admiring your style since joining the forum.

I'm slowly improving my work clothes so that the change for my colleagues is not too sudden, they are a bunch of ill-mannered, poorly dressed individuals and wouldn't appreciate my efforts (only half serious). However it's not really an envorinoment for suits or jackets and the A/C is always way too hot for me to make the most of my slowly expanding wardrobe.


----------



## rgrossicone

YoungClayB said:


> Hey Rob...where do you get your flat caps? I have one that I bought about a year ago from a dept store that I've been wearing like crazy but the quality isnt great.
> 
> Great looks this week. (except for the white jacket...I am not sure about that one. LOL)


Thanks man, yea the white was a bit much...lol. My caps mostly come from C21 with a few JCrews thrown in the mix. Most were under $20, closer to 10.



twe_Ed said:


> My, now that is a week of outfits to covet...the window-pane suit in particular caught my eye and even my wife who usually despises my obsession with this thread thought it was extremely dapper. I really like your combinations and have been admiring your style since joining the forum.
> 
> I'm slowly improving my work clothes so that the change for my colleagues is not too sudden, they are a bunch of ill-mannered, poorly dressed individuals and wouldn't appreciate my efforts (only half serious). However it's not really an envorinoment for suits or jackets and the A/C is always way too hot for me to make the most of my slowly expanding wardrobe.


Thanks Ed...as a teacher, I hear you on both counts...people will always notice, no matter how slow the changeover!


----------



## YoungClayB

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks man, yea the white was a bit much...lol. My caps mostly come from C21 with a few JCrews thrown in the mix.


What is C21? I've never heard of that. Link?


----------



## video2

rgrossicone said:


> Week in review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!


The first look is terrible, especially your pans, but the second is superb. I like it very much.


----------



## YoungClayB

Very excited about today's attire. This is my first Harris Tweed jacket. It arrived in the mail yesterday and no alterations were required! 

Happy Halloween! Be safe.





Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Tie: Brooks Brothers Makers (Ancient Madder)
Jackett: Cricketeer (Harris Tweed)
Pants: Bills Vintage Twills M3s (Bark)
Socks: Goldtoe Fluffies
Shoes: AE MacNeil (Tan Scotchgrain)


----------



## rgrossicone

YoungClayB said:


> What is C21? I've never heard of that. Link?


It's a discount dept store...no online shopping though...(www.c21stores.com). Nice tweed!



video2 said:


> The first look is terrible, especially your pans, but the second is superb. I like it very much.


You ain't kidding on the first one. What would you suggest wearing them with?


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## AlanC

^Very sharp. Love both the suit and the boots. I just picked a PRL db suit up that I'm taking to the tailor this week. What's the make on your db?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Etro pocket-square
Brioni shirt
GB tie
NM belt
PS socks
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

This is what both me and the s/o wore today. It may not be strictly trad, but these coats have the ultimate soft shoulder.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Interesting, very. So, in one picture you're dressed as a mad scientist and in another you're dressed as a babe as a mad scientist. Which one did you go with?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Orgetorix said:


>


Nice shoes. It appears you've hiked the pants for the photograph. I put my hand up to the monitor and brought it down to about the second lacing hole to see how they'd look if you hadn't done that and they still look very good. Think the coat, both the waist and the sleeves, are too tight though.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Regarding your _week in review,_ while I think the shark might have been jumped on the first one, this one takes the cake:



rgrossicone said:


>


Smooth. Very.


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix: That is a kick ass double breasted.



Peak and Pine said:


> Interesting, very. So, in one picture you're dressed as a mad scientist and in another you're dressed as a babe as a mad scientist. Which one did you go with?


 Both, naturally. 

(I hope you actually read our name tags.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

I did. I'm a fan of Stevenson. Treasure Island particularly. But in the one you chose, the Doctor turns _into_ Hyde, something which perhaps you were lucky enough to do after a Scotch or two, if you catch my drift.


----------



## upr_crust

*The last posting for a while . . .*

I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow evening, for some two weeks - London, with a side trip to Bruges - so today's posting will be my last until such time as I return home. Try not to be too heartbroken :icon_smile_wink:.

There should be some photos from the trip, which, if interested, I will post apres le spectacle.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> ^Very sharp. Love both the suit and the boots. I just picked a PRL db suit up that I'm taking to the tailor this week. What's the make on your db?


Thanks. Mine is a BB Regent. Got it for a song during the warehouse sales a while ago.



Peak and Pine said:


> Nice shoes. It appears you've hiked the pants for the photograph. I put my hand up to the monitor and brought it down to about the second lacing hole to see how they'd look if you hadn't done that and they still look very good. Think the coat, both the waist and the sleeves, are too tight though.


Thanks. The jacket sleeves are wrinkled from sitting in church all morning. It's fairly light and wrinkles easily, for a flannel. You may be right about the waist, but there's a bit too much of me in that area right now. I'm working on that. 



Jovan said:


> Orgetorix: That is a kick ass double breasted.


Thanks!


----------



## Holdfast

Orgetorix said:


> ...


The boots aren't my cup of tea, but the suit fits pretty damn well. Nice.



AlanC said:


> ...


Crisp look.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow evening, for some two weeks - London, with a side trip to Bruges - so today's posting will be my last until such time as I return home. Try not to be too heartbroken :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> There should be some photos from the trip, which, if interested, I will post apres le spectacle.
> 
> Have a safe journey Upr. If I were any nearer to London you could have popped in for a brew. I am some 4 hours away though.
> Still, have a great trip and be well x
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon, for the good wishes for a safe trip, and yes, Preston is a little far afield to go for a pint, though I much appreciate the thought - were geography not so against us, it would have been my pleasure.



simonfoy said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on vacation starting tomorrow evening, for some two weeks - London, with a side trip to Bruges - so today's posting will be my last until such time as I return home. Try not to be too heartbroken :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> There should be some photos from the trip, which, if interested, I will post apres le spectacle.
> 
> Have a safe journey Upr. If I were any nearer to London you could have popped in for a brew. I am some 4 hours away though.
> Still, have a great trip and be well x
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexander Chile

Hi Everyone, today is my birthday but I'm sad, I Broke up with my boy, so... you know, is not a special day like I was thinking three days ago. well, I'm Wearing my favorite suit today.


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, who is the maker of the scarf? Silk one side, cashmere the other?


----------



## upr_crust

The scarf is only the one pattern, and is all silk. It is from Turnbull & Asser, vintage about 1986 - something that my late husband bought for himself at the time, then rarely wore, hence its devolvement to me. Very poor insulation, very distinctive ornamentation, and it puts me in the mood for London ere of my flight tomorrow evening.



son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, who is the maker of the scarf? Silk one side, cashmere the other?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
MB pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Levis 501
TB belt
NM socks
Lucchese boots
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## britishman

*Can I wear this tie with this shirt?*

A question from a novice here. Can I wear this thick striped tie with the thin striped shirt or is too busy?

Many thanks.


----------



## jhcam8

Plumy, Holdfast!


----------



## simonfoy

Todays attire going to school


----------



## simonfoy

britishman said:


> A question from a novice here. Can I wear this thick striped tie with the thin striped shirt or is too busy?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hello and a warm welcome to the forum.

If I were wearing a stripped shirt I nearly always plumb for a plain tie. However some clashes actually work. Wearing a gingham shirt today with a stripped tie and it goes well, (Or at least I think it does) Do post some pics and we will be in a much better position to advice you.

Kindest regards

Simon


----------



## YoungClayB

simonfoy said:


> Todays attire going to school


Looking good Simon...I really like that jacket.

hey guys...I'm not so much wearing this today, but I do need some advice on the fit...does this jacket fit me perfectly? or is it too small....or is it just a matter of preference. None of my other jackets have sleeves this short. (Thrifted this Kuppenheimer Harris Tweed this morning)..also please pardon the wrinkled shirt.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
YoungClayB: The jacket does indeed, appear a tad too small. The sleeves need to be extended perhaps .75" to a full inch, and when buttoned, the jacket appears to be pulling against the button and the left label seems to have popped just a bit (indicating the jacket is too closely fitted. Also, while it may be a result of the angle at which the photo was taken, the lower pockets appear to be seated too low on the jacket. Hopefully this is but an illusion! Good luck with the new jacket!


----------



## deandbn

rgrossicone said:


>





rgrossicone said:


>


I think these 2 outfits of yours are really stylish!!
You could lose the scarf on the second outfit. It is overdone / too much. The pale blue windowpane is very powerful on its own.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti jacket
Truzzi shirt
CK cords
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## balder

deandbn said:


> I think these 2 outfits of yours are really stylish!!
> You could lose the scarf on the second outfit. It is overdone / too much. The pale blue windowpane is very powerful on its own.


Ithink the scarf complements the suit beautifully.


----------



## YoungClayB

heading out to meet my new boss for a casual lunch.


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> Looking good Simon...I really like that jacket.
> 
> hey guys...I'm not so much wearing this today, but I do need some advice on the fit...does this jacket fit me perfectly? or is it too small....or is it just a matter of preference. None of my other jackets have sleeves this short. (Thrifted this Kuppenheimer Harris Tweed this morning)..also please pardon the wrinkled shirt.


It seems a bit short at the bottom.


----------



## dchandler2

themanfromlisbon said:


> Very elegant, dchandler. I always enjoy your shoes,
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic!

Great outfits worn by all . What I wore to a friends wedding. Just noticed that my tie knot is a little off.


----------



## twe_Ed

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks man, yea the white was a bit much...lol. My caps mostly come from C21 with a few JCrews thrown in the mix. Most were under $20, closer to 10.
> 
> Thanks Ed...as a teacher, I hear you on both counts...people will always notice, no matter how slow the changeover!


Blessed with institutional heating settings huh? I feel your pain.

And to break with the others in this thread, I really like the white jacket with that shirt, tie and p/s although the strides could do with changing. Personally some dark indigo jeans (washed well enough to ensure no transfer of dye as that would be heart breaking) would be my choice, although I know several readers will blanche at the mere thought of denim.

And kudos on the headwear it's always well judged in my opinion and I confess to taking many tips from your pictures and possibly biting some combos for use as my own. I think the several thousand miles between us will ensure we're never caught at the ball in the same gown.

Oh and finally, hoorah to the return of the beard. I'm growing a moustache for Movember and any hirsute faces that don't look criminal are appreciated for persuading my wife it will all be ok.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to a friends wedding. Just noticed that my tie knot is a little off.


I like the 4X DB and those socks take the cake!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG hoodie
Kiton shirt
theory pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Holdfast

simonfoy said:


> Todays attire going to school


I quite like the pattern of that jacket.

Probably would look a bit better on you if you undid at least the bottom button.



YoungClayB said:


> ... I do need some advice on the fit...does this jacket fit me perfectly?


No. Too short in the body, and doesn't seem to fit terribly well around the collar. Sleeves are actually probably fine, I'd suggest. Beyond that, difficult to assess given the photo/viewing angle. It's a passable fit, but perfect? Afraid not.

Tie turned out to be a slightly too "hot" a red for the outfit on looking in the mirror, but felt too lazy to change it.


----------



## simonfoy

Thank you YCB and likewise with your attire. Always looking so smart.


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks for the advice Holdfast. I take it on board and in hindsight you're right. x


----------



## simonfoy

Holdfast said:


> I quite like the pattern of that jacket.
> 
> Probably would look a bit better on you if you undid at least the bottom button.
> 
> No. Too short in the body, and doesn't seem to fit terribly well around the collar. Sleeves are actually probably fine, I'd suggest. Beyond that, difficult to assess given the photo/viewing angle. It's a passable fit, but perfect? Afraid not.
> 
> Tie turned out to be a slightly too "hot" a red for the outfit on looking in the mirror, but felt too lazy to change it.


May I ask Sir what the jacket is. Is it simply gorgeous, looks very warm too. As for the strong tie colour, I don't know I think it looks great with the outfit and often a strong colour works on a small item. The overall photo is great. The red works but what do i know, such a novice, such a lot to learn. LOL

Simon x


----------



## AlanC




----------



## YoungClayB

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> YoungClayB: The jacket does indeed, appear a tad too small. The sleeves need to be extended perhaps .75" to a full inch, and when buttoned, the jacket appears to be pulling against the button and the left label seems to have popped just a bit (indicating the jacket is too closely fitted. Also, while it may be a result of the angle at which the photo was taken, the lower pockets appear to be seated too low on the jacket. Hopefully this is but an illusion! Good luck with the new jacket!


Thanks for the feedback Eagle. Very perceptive of you to notice the low pocket position on this jacket. I would have never noticed, but when I hang this jacket side by side with my other HT, the pockets are at the same height but the other jacket is about 1.5 inches longer. The waist is actually not pulling at all; the jacket just needs pressing a little. I'm still on the fence about this jacket. I'll give it a few wears and see what feedback I get on WAYWT when paired properly.



riyadh552 said:


> It seems a bit short at the bottom.


It's definitely shorter than my other jackets but it still covers my seat. My body is shaped kind of wierd in that I have a long torso and short legs. So I've been experimenting with some shorter jackets recently. I think the shortness helps to balance my proportions a little better but I am still very interested in others' opinions so please keep me honest.



Holdfast said:


> No. Too short in the body, and doesn't seem to fit terribly well around the collar. Sleeves are actually probably fine, I'd suggest. Beyond that, difficult to assess given the photo/viewing angle. It's a passable fit, but perfect? Afraid not.


Thanks for the feedback. Like I said before, I am really torn on this jacket. Please let me know if your opinion of the fit changes (for better or worse) the next time you see it here.



simonfoy said:


> Thank you YCB and likewise with your attire. Always looking so smart.


Thanks Simon.


----------



## Per

deandbn said:


> I think these 2 outfits of yours are really stylish!!
> You could lose the scarf on the second outfit. It is overdone / too much. The pale blue windowpane is very powerful on its own.


Indeed. Fantastic.


----------



## video2

rgrossicone said:


> It's a discount dept store...no online shopping though...(www.c21stores.com). Nice tweed!
> 
> You ain't kidding on the first one. What would you suggest wearing them with?


With this white jacket classic trousers would be perfect. On this photo pants looks too short (your legs look shorter then it is. I have similar problem actually and I know what I'm talking about) for my taste and its style and cut is from a different opera. I know that people like to mix different styles but with such luxurious jacket you should wear something better.


----------



## kitonbrioni

PS overcoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
JL balmorals
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Racer

First time posting to the WAYWT thread, so please be gentle  Oh, and sorry about the lousy pictures. Seems my Blackberry camera is really bad. Today's dress for meeting with well-known Nashville-area apparel retailer/manufacturer:

- custom-tailored Brooks Brothers 2B CV/FF trousers in charcoal grey herringbone Saxxon wool
- Brooks Brothers Luxury Multi-stripe (Purple/Royal/Grey/White) French Cuff shirt
- Robert Talbott Tie
- Derek Rose pocket square
- Johnston & Murphy Italian leather belt
- Random charcoal dress socks pulled out of my sock drawer
- Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft wingtips in black (one of the rare occasions that I wore black shoes)


----------



## AlanC




----------



## mcarthur

^^
nice looking attire. i like your tassels


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Racer said:


> First time posting to the WAYWT thread, so please be gentle  Oh, and sorry about the lousy pictures. Seems my Blackberry camera is really bad. Today's dress for meeting with well-known Nashville-area apparel retailer/manufacturer:
> 
> - custom-tailored Brooks Brothers 2B CV/FF trousers in charcoal grey herringbone Saxxon wool
> - Brooks Brothers Luxury Multi-stripe (Purple/Royal/Grey/White) French Cuff shirt
> - Robert Talbott Tie
> - Derek Rose pocket square
> - Johnston & Murphy Italian leather belt
> - Random charcoal dress socks pulled out of my sock drawer
> - Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft wingtips in black (one of the rare occasions
> that I wore black shoes)


That is a nice fitting suit. Good job!:aportnoy:


----------



## Holdfast

Blue theme...


----------



## Alexander Chile

I like the today's outfit Holdfast, I think it's like a katana cut in Kenjutsu, Simple but effective.


----------



## Jovan

I would have posted a picture of myself today, but my girlfriend looked at me weird when I asked her. The weather is FINALLY cooling down.

My brands are all over the place today, including some which I'm no longer enamoured of.

Mercer & Sons white OCBD
Banana Republic black cardigan with grey stripes on sleeve
J. Crew "dill" coloured chinos
Liz Claiborne brown leather belt
Wigwam 625 wool sock
Florsheim burgundy beefroll pennies

And now, for a whole slew of criticisms (all constructive, I promise).



Alexander Chile said:


> Hi Everyone, today is my birthday but I'm sad, I Broke up with my boy, so... you know, is not a special day like I was thinking three days ago. well, I'm Wearing my favorite suit today.


I'm sorry about the breakup. Lord knows I wouldn't be myself if my girlfriend and I called it quits now.

Personally, I'd search for some better shoes if you can afford them. The square toe is not flattering and takes away from an otherwise pretty good outfit. Something a little more classic, like a black cap toe or wingtip, would tie it all together.



simonfoy said:


> Todays attire going to school


What subject do you teach? You're probably one of the better dressed professors I've seen. 

Building upon what Holdfast said, I personally like buttoning the middle only on a three button coat. However, that's a matter of preference. I think the outfit would also benefit from some brown wingtips rather than very casual Chelsea boots.



YoungClayB said:


> heading out to meet my new boss for a casual lunch.


With all due respect, that shirt is much too casual for a sport coat. It seems like one meant to be worn for hiking outdoors or with jeans. Something with stripes or gingham check would have worked better. Also, wear a v-neck undershirt if possible.


----------



## rgrossicone

Week in review, 11/1-11/5


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
NM gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Martegani penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## simonfoy

Hi Jovan

I merely teach when I have the time and am not falling asleep. like a parent helper. I will go in and do English with the children mainly and help those that are struggling. Not a formal paid post but more of a parental helper. I couldn't commit to a formal post as I work for a UK TV celeb so my time is taken doing other work.

Thanks for the compliment though. 

Kindest regards 
Simon


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> With all due respect, that shirt is much too casual for a sport coat. It seems like one meant to be worn for hiking outdoors or with jeans. Something with stripes or gingham check would have worked better. Also, wear a v-neck undershirt if possible.


I disagree Jovan. I think it is a great looking shirt for casual wear with a tweed jacket; just maybe not that particular jacket, although it doesn't look bad. A more subtle pattern such as in this jacket of mine would look better in my opinion. I would wear that shirt in a heartbeat with my jacket. :icon_smile:










Actually I wear similar shirts all the time with tweed and corduroy jackets for casual social occasions.



















Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
MB pocket-square
Kiton suit
IB tie
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Cartier belt
RLP socks
Brioni balmorals
Darphin cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser: I'm afraid we must agree to disagree.


----------



## gman-17

I don't post here that often (and I almost never wear jeans) but I wanted to post a few pictures of a jacket I had made for me recently.



















An earlier one when I received the jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Leverandon

Sunday Church in New Orleans



Tweed Sport Coat: Vintage
Shirt: Harvie and Hudson
Bowtie: J. Press
Trousers: Brooks Brothers Madison cut
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenue in Walnut


----------



## mogultv

I was involved in a charity show recreating some old radio programs. I was wearing one of my vintage suits for the occasion.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM tie
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC




----------



## simonfoy

mogultv said:


> I was involved in a charity show recreating some old radio programs. I was wearing one of my vintage suits for the occasion.


Love it. I love the old style look. Nice Old Mike too


----------



## simonfoy

gman-17 said:


> I don't post here that often (and I almost never wear jeans) but I wanted to post a few pictures of a jacket I had made for me recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An earlier one when I received the jacket.


 Nice jacket indeed. Lovely shoes too although I wore a polar neck jumper a few weeks ago and accidentaly posted it on the trad forum and they claimed I looked like a bond villian. I can't argue with them though, I did. Nice outfits. I am not one for wearing jeans but sometimes it is nice to go casual and wear a nice jacket. The combination can be a good one as you have proved. Thanks for the pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## simonfoy

Very nice AlanC. Great combination there. Love the shoes.


----------



## Per

Gloverall duffel

--------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## wingman

mogultv said:


> I was involved in a charity show recreating some old radio programs. I was wearing one of my vintage suits for the occasion.


Great shot, R!! The fedora rocks!!


----------



## simonfoy

At a party today, a ruby wedding.


----------



## dchandler2

Details









Got the chance to wear my fedora for the first time this winter


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
Oxxford shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Cartier cologne
Patek watch


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros tie and shirt


----------



## kitonbrioni

operations peacoat
Brioni shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
NM pant
MD belt
CH socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

Wearing the same jacket but an entirely different way. Jacket was done by Joe Hemrajani and MyTailor.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM pant
MD belt
PS socks
JL loafers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## 10gallonhat

rgrossicone said:


> Week in review, 11/1-11/5


I've seen your posts in here a lot and you must have half a million dollars worth of clothes, what exactly do you do?


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## blairrob

a!!!!1 said:


> I've seen your posts in here a lot and you must have half a million dollars worth of clothes, what exactly do you do?


I do believe he _learns_ people. I must say I have learned a great deal from his pics. I think he always looks great, even though often not in a style I could pull off. I really admire him!

Blair


----------



## gnatty8

Been months since I've posted here.. A few things from those months:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers
Patek watch


----------



## ChaoticBliss




----------



## mcarthur

nephew gnatty,
it is good to see your post. welcome home


----------



## gnatty8

mcarthur said:


> nephew gnatty,
> it is good to see your post. welcome home


Why thank you uncle, nice to see there's a healthy glass of bourbon and a warm fire in the fireplace waiting for me.. ;-)


----------



## riyadh552

Welcome back gnatty. Top notch return too. Love those burgundy cap-toes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Kiton bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC

Put together for SF's vintage/second-hand challenge
































































Hat--Vintage Adam, ca. 1950s--owned by my grandfather, restored by Art Fawcett ()
Coat--Vintage Rainfair--thrifted in Birmingham, Alabama

*Suit*--Vintage Hickey-Freeman, ca. 1960s--thrifted Kansas City, Missouri
*Shirt*--Guy Rover--thrifted Birmingham, Alabama
*Tie*--Vintage Langrock of Princeton--thrifted Tampa, Florida
*Braces*--Trafalgar Limited Edition--thrifted
*Pocket Square*--Viyella from Kent Wang made of a vintage Viyella robe I bought off ebay
*Watch*--Vintage Hamilton for L.L. Bean winding watch--thrifted in Memphis, Tennessee then refurbished
*Socks*--Venanzi argyles
*Shoes*--Vintage Edward Green for Neiman Marcus (ca. 1980s)--bought on SF B&S


----------



## mcarthur

^^
nephew,
very nice from hat to toe. art did an outstanding job on the fedora


----------



## ChivalryAintDead

a!!!!1 said:


> I've seen your posts in here a lot and you must have half a million dollars worth of clothes, what exactly do you do?


I am also intrigued. Teacher/Professor?


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> Wearing the same jacket but an entirely different way. Jacket was done by Joe Hemrajani and MyTailor.


This looks great! I guessed wrong on the maker (check your pms)



a!!!!1 said:


> I've seen your posts in here a lot and you must have half a million dollars worth of clothes, what exactly do you do?





blairrob said:


> I do believe he _learns_ people. I must say I have learned a great deal from his pics. I think he always looks great, even though often not in a style I could pull off. I really admire him!
> 
> Blair


Thanks Blair!



ChivalryAintDead said:


> I am also intrigued. Teacher/Professor?


I teach 8th grade history in Brooklyn. I spend a lot on clothes, but not as much as you'd think. I mix real value (I do not hesitate to buy second hand and will wait for something I want) with bespoke. Its also _my thin_g and my family is cool with it. We're homebodies, and don't go out much or vacation much. Once the kids get a little older I'm sure that will change. read my first few blog posts for a better grasp on your questions.

https://newyorkranger.blogspot.com/


----------



## rgrossicone

11/12-11/8


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

rgrossicone said:


> 11/12-11/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man City fan eh? Just round the corner from me. I can almost hear the chants as I go to my familys house.


----------



## rgrossicone

simonfoy said:


> rgrossicone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11/12-11/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man City fan eh? Just round the corner from me. I can almost hear the chants as I go to my familys house.
> 
> 
> 
> LONG SUFFERING! Haven't been to COMS yet, nice I heard though...nothing could beat Main Rd though
Click to expand...


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## YoungClayB

^^^i would I've never thought to wear gray pants with tan camel hair but that looks pretty darn good


----------



## Kingstonian

rgrossicone said:


> LONG SUFFERING! Haven't been to COMS yet, nice I heard though...nothing could beat Main Rd though


It is spelt Maine Road rather than Main Road.

You should try dressing like Winston from 'The Dustbin men' TV show. He was a big City fan from the Malcolm Allison era - Bell, Lee, Summerbee etc.


----------



## YoungClayB

Something a bit different for today. Each article was acquired from either eBay or Goodwill. Well, except for the socks; those came from Target. 





It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:

Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
Socks: Target for ~$3


----------



## Holdfast

gman-17 said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of a jacket I had made for me recently.


Good fit on that jacket. The pockets aren't to my taste, but your maker did a good job on the fit.



dchandler2 said:


> Got the chance to wear my fedora for the first time this winter


Looks familiar...  Hope you're enjoying wearing it!

Liking the contrast between leather jacket and shirt/tie underneath. Moo tried something similar recently, but personally I prefer this version.



YoungClayB said:


> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer


Is that the same one you asked for advice about a few pages back? If so, I think I'd have to stand by my original thought that the jacket's a bit short in the body. Mind you, many think I wear my jackets too long... so take my thoughts with an appropriate measure of salt. 

Past week's pics:

Yeah, a couple of pieces of outerwear are a bit too big for me. Oh well.


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^yeah. It's the same jacket. It covers my rear completely so I have decided that it fits well enough. It will never be my go to jacket but it's good for an occasional wear I guess.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench-coat
Colombo scarf
NM gloves
Brioni suit
RLP tie
Kiton shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

Holdfast said:


> Good fit on that jacket. The pockets aren't to my taste, but your maker did a good job on the fit.
> 
> HF, thanks. I know the pockets won't make everybody happy, but I think they also came out quite nicely and the matching of the patterns made me happy as well.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

"Can I be in the picture, too?!"

Yes, apparently.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, Alan!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice outfit, Alan!


Cute accessory!!


----------



## tommyfashions

The suit looks superb. Is it navy with pinstripes? And is it vented or none vented?


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. Navy with chalkstripes, side-vents.


----------



## twe_Ed

rgrossicone said:


>


Absolutely loving this look...fan-bloomin'-tastic.

Not sure I could quite rock turn-ups that big personally but I'd quite possibly mug you for your clobber if there was even the slightest hope of it fitting me...having admired your pics for a while, I'm positive none of it would so feel free to walk the streets in complete safety.

Might I ask about the shoes...I'm keeping my eyes open for a burgundy pair but haven't spotted any quite to my liking within a sensible budget yet.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Some great looks, lately guys, especially enjoying Alan C's and Rg's efforts. Particularly liked the windswept windowpane suit shot, and the jacket/waistcoat/jeans combo above.

Gnatty, welcome back, good to see that your legs haven't grown and your trousers haven't shrunk, still the perfect length!

Gman-17, loved your jacket, very nice. Easy to dress up or down.

Holdfast, love the waistcoat and pocket watch, and some great ties and scarves on show.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry raincoat
Brioni shirt
Earnest jeans
Prada belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
Creed Tweed
Patek watch


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Holdfast - would you mind educating me on what is on your lapel? I just saw a photo of your PM in Time, walking with President Sarkozy, and he had the same thing in his lapel, and it caught my eye. 

YoungClayB - I believe that Target's socks for $2.50 a pair represent on of the BEST values in socks anywhere in the world. Great choice!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Orgetorix said:


>


I'd like to point out more beautiful Target-sourced socks... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Richelieu23

I like everything about this look. Great ensemble!


----------



## dchandler2

Holdfast said:


> Looks familiar...  Hope you're enjoying wearing it!


Yea, I know. I just ordered a black felt pork pie which should be arriving soon. Hats, especially fedoras have become a basic part of my winter wardrobe. I am helping to bring hats back into fashion :cool2:. More to follow.

By the way I have not caught on to the felt lapel flowers yet. Why not go with a real one instead?


----------



## Horticulturalist

It's been a while, but here are a few recent efforts from me. Let me know what you think!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani raincoat
Kiton shirt
CK jeans
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo chukka
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

twe_Ed said:


> Absolutely loving this look...fan-bloomin'-tastic.
> 
> Not sure I could quite rock turn-ups that big personally but I'd quite possibly mug you for your clobber if there was even the slightest hope of it fitting me...having admired your pics for a while, I'm positive none of it would so feel free to walk the streets in complete safety.
> 
> Might I ask about the shoes...I'm keeping my eyes open for a burgundy pair but haven't spotted any quite to my liking within a sensible budget yet.


Thanks TWE. The shoes are a vintage pair of Hanover LWB...got them online for about $200 (they were pretty much unworn). Circa early 1980s. One day I'll get my own pair of Alden LWB in color 8 but these will suffice for now!



Horticulturalist said:


> Some great looks, lately guys, especially enjoying Alan C's and Rg's efforts.


Cheers Hort...thanks for reminding me that a good cord jaket is missing from my wardrobe...need to find the right one though. Nice tweed coat too!


----------



## andcounting

Well, horticulturist, I've never posted over here, but I had to comment on my favorite part of your post... the felco number 2's - I see it's not just a name!


----------



## Horticulturalist

rgrossicone said:


> Cheers Hort...thanks for reminding me that a good cord jaket is missing from my wardrobe...need to find the right one though. Nice tweed coat too!


Thanks, just goes to prove that there is always room for another jacket in a gentleman's wardrobe... even yours! :icon_smile_big:



andcounting said:


> Well, horticulturist, I've never posted over here, but I had to comment on my favorite part of your post... the felco number 2's - I see it's not just a name!


Ah, yes, the classic Felco 2's, the tool of the trade. I've had mine for ten years now, still going strong. Oh, and in case you were wondering, no, those are NOT my work clothes... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
NM pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Bulgari cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mendenhall2

dchandler: I believe that was a poppy for Veterans' Day. They're usually felt because, I would assume, poppies aren't in bloom in mid-November.


----------



## dchandler2

Mendenhall2 said:


> dchandler: I believe that was a poppy for Veterans' Day. They're usually felt because, I would assume, poppies aren't in bloom in mid-November.


Makes sense. I forgot all about veterans day. Thanks


----------



## andcounting

Horticulturalist said:


> Ah, yes, the classic Felco 2's, the tool of the trade. I've had mine for ten years now, still going strong. Oh, and in case you were wondering, no, those are NOT my work clothes... :icon_smile_wink:


Mine are now the main tool for nearly everything I do. Opening packages, kitchen use, back scratcher and I even prune plants with them.


----------



## Cruiser

Mendenhall2 said:


> I believe that was a poppy for Veterans' Day.


Actually poppies are a Memorial Day tradition honoring the dead, not a Veterans Day tradition, the origin of which traces back to the poem _In Flanders Field_. Unfortunately many, if not most, folks confuse these two holidays and tend to treat them somewhat interchangably.

Veterans Day is a day of celebration and of offering thanks to our living veterans and servicemen and women. We do this with parades and marching bands while many restaurants offer free meals and other perks to veterans and servicepersons. It tends to be a loud, boisterous day.

Memorial Day is a day to remember those who gave their lives in service to their country. Most communities also take time on this day to remember all former servicepersons who did not make the ultimate sacrifice on the field of battle, but who are now deceased. We generally do not celebrate this day with marching bands and parades but rather with solemn memorial services highlighted by gun salutes, the playing of taps, and in most instances _Amazing Grace_ on the bagpipes. It is a very different atmosphere from Veterans Day and it is on this day that poppies are traditionally worn in remembrance of the deceased.

Cruiser


----------



## 10gallonhat

Horticulturalist said:


>


I like the shirt and pocket square a lot, who makes the square? I'm not a big fan of the jeans and sport coat look though, I think it always looks better with dress pants or chinos.


----------



## upr_crust

*Back from the UK, with a few more new "toys" . . .*

The acquisitions from my recent trip to London (with a side trip to Bruges) were relatively modest - today's shirt is a new one from Harvie & Hudson (my first of that label - a sale item), and today's scarf was the major extravagance from the trip (silk and cashmere, from New & Lingwood).

Hope that my absence has not been too distressing - it's an ongoing pleasure to catch up on the postings made in the last two weeks while I've been away.

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's back to work I go . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> ...and today's scarf was the major extravagance from the trip (silk and cashmere, from New & Lingwood).


Welcome back, looking good as always, but shouldst one remove the tag??


----------



## riyadh552

Welcome back upr. I'm anxiously waiting to see all your new acquisitions.


----------



## Holdfast

Horticulturalist said:


> Holdfast, love the waistcoat and pocket watch, and some great ties and scarves on show.


Thanks! As you also show in your recent photos, a waistcoat is a handy item to have around in our current weather...



TheGreatTwizz said:


> Holdfast - would you mind educating me on what is on your lapel? I just saw a photo of your PM in Time, walking with President Sarkozy, and he had the same thing in his lapel, and it caught my eye.


Remembrance Day Poppy, traditionally worn in the run-up to last week's Remembrance Sunday, by way of both honouring the fallen and raising funds for living-but-in-need servicemen through the British Legion charity. The poppies are widely sold through the first half of November here.



dchandler2 said:


> Yea, I know. I just ordered a black felt pork pie which should be arriving soon. Hats, especially fedoras have become a basic part of my winter wardrobe. I am helping to bring hats back into fashion :cool2:. More to follow.


Excellent; they're certainly useful as well as a fun item.



> By the way I have not caught on to the felt lapel flowers yet. Why not go with a real one instead?


See above for an explanation. Also, they're paper, not felt.



upr_crust said:


> ...today's scarf was the major extravagance from the trip (silk and cashmere, from New & Lingwood).


Beautifully flashy.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Welcome back, looking good as always, but shouldst one remove the tag??


With scarves, if the label's discreet and/or particularly well-attached, I just can't be bothered to remove it and so leave it be. If it's a large label or only held on by a couple of threads or it scratches against me when I loop the scarf around, I chop it off.

*shrug* I suppose removing them always is better, but I can't be arsed to do it all the time myself.


----------



## upr_crust

The tag's presence is due to early-morning last-minute accessorization, after an evening with a touch too much white wine in it (a museum reception, followed by an informal session as therapist with a friend needing stress relief - and a good Italian white).



WouldaShoulda said:


> Welcome back, looking good as always, but shouldst one remove the tag??


----------



## upr_crust

Sadly for my wardrobe (though perhaps happily for my net worth), what was shown today was about all the clothing acquisitions for this trip, save for a very utilitarian solid dark red silk repp tie from Tyrwhitt (there was a sale, and I was buying for others as well as myself).



riyadh552 said:


> Welcome back upr. I'm anxiously waiting to see all your new acquisitions.


----------



## upr_crust

I am glad that you approve - I wanted to patronise your shop of choice, Ede & Ravenscroft, but I found that their scarves (all silk-only) were in colours or patterns that either I did not care for, or that I already had. The New & Lingwood purchase was an impulse purchase, after I found out that the black jodphurs in the window which I wanted were not available in my size - the boots were to be my one extravagance, but in their absence, the scarf served quite handily.



Holdfast said:


> Beautifully flashy.
> 
> With scarves, if the label's discreet and/or particularly well-attached, I just can't be bothered to remove it and so leave it be. If it's a large label or only held on by a couple of threads or it scratches against me when I loop the scarf around, I chop it off.
> 
> *shrug* I suppose removing them always is better, but I can't be arsed to do it all the time myself.


----------



## simonfoy

*Yesterday*

Went into town yesterday. Cold wet and miserable, and the weather wasn't too good either. This is what I wore, minus the mac but you get the jist.

Here's hoping it is OK.


----------



## riyadh552

Nice combination Simon. I especially like the tie.


----------



## Horticulturalist

a!!!!1 said:


> I like the shirt and pocket square a lot, who makes the square? I'm not a big fan of the jeans and sport coat look though, I think it always looks better with dress pants or chinos.


Thanks, the ps is labelled "Ascot" and was bought from a shop called Cadogans in Winchester, "Old" Hampshire. The shirt is Gieves & Hawkes. I appreciate what you say about the jeans, but it works for me in the "smart-casual" situations that I find myself in.

Upr, good to see you back, and you made some fine purchases. Hope you enjoyed the changeable British weather! I love the shirt/tie/cuff links combo.

Simonfoy, looking good! The only thing that I would suggest might be a splash of colour in either the tie, or a ps. Lovely waistcoat!


----------



## sjghr

Not what I am wearing today (though it is what I will be wearing tomorrow, more or less). From back in September and my trip to Turkey:



















G&H MTM Suit
TM Lewin Shirt (a freebie by way of apologies for messing up my suit alteration - which they sorted out)
G&H Royal Navy regimental tie


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Horticulture - it's good to be back.

Nice posting, your last one, and I can fully understand, in your business (assuming that it is horticulture), that a less formal lower half is a necessity.

As for "changeable British weather", I am quite used to it, though this last trip the weather seemed to be worse than I can remember in previous trips. I got the worst of it in Bruges, actually, on the 11th - it was cold, rainy, and with strong winds, all of which had blown through by the time that I returned to London that evening - a welcome respite.



Horticulturalist said:


> Thanks, the ps is labelled "Ascot" and was bought from a shop called Cadogans in Winchester, "Old" Hampshire. The shirt is Gieves & Hawkes. I appreciate what you say about the jeans, but it works for me in the "smart-casual" situations that I find myself in.
> 
> Upr, good to see you back, and you made some fine purchases. Hope you enjoyed the changeable British weather! I love the shirt/tie/cuff links combo.
> 
> Simonfoy, looking good! The only thing that I would suggest might be a splash of colour in either the tie, or a ps. Lovely waistcoat!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
DV Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Upr, Welcome Back, I trust you had a good journey, You have certainly been missed.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?47220-riyadh552riyadh552 Thank so much.

Horty Thanks too. Waistcoat is a moleskin one. I have a blue one, this brownish one and a bright mustard one too. I have to be in a shocking mood to wear the mustard one though. Rabbits run into holes. Dogs howl and my wife won't go out with me when I put that one on.

As for pocket squares I own one. Just one. I will have to imvest in some more to add that all important splash of colour. I agree, it would add to it. the colours were very earthy.

Thanks Simon


----------



## balder

Cruiser said:


> Actually poppies are a Memorial Day tradition honoring the dead, not a Veterans Day tradition, the origin of which traces back to the poem _In Flanders Field_. Unfortunately many, if not most, folks confuse these two holidays and tend to treat them somewhat interchangably.
> 
> Veterans Day is a day of celebration and of offering thanks to our living veterans and servicemen and women. We do this with parades and marching bands while many restaurants offer free meals and other perks to veterans and servicepersons. It tends to be a loud, boisterous day.
> 
> Memorial Day is a day to remember those who gave their lives in service to their country. Most communities also take time on this day to remember all former servicepersons who did not make the ultimate sacrifice on the field of battle, but who are now deceased. We generally do not celebrate this day with marching bands and parades but rather with solemn memorial services highlighted by gun salutes, the playing of taps, and in most instances _Amazing Grace_ on the bagpipes. It is a very different atmosphere from Veterans Day and it is on this day that poppies are traditionally worn in remembrance of the deceased.
> 
> Cruiser


In the UK we have two types of poppy.Holdfast is wearing the english form which has two petals and a leaf,the Scottish form is four petals and no leaf.I've no idea why they are different forms.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

balder said:


> In the UK we have two types of poppy.Holdfast is wearing the english form which has two petals and a leaf,the Scottish form is four petals and no leaf.I've no idea why they are different forms.


Administered by two different charities since inception all those years ago. RBL for England and Wales, Scottish Poppy Campaign (formerly Haig fund) in Scotland.

You can get white poppies (Peace Pledge Union) and purple ones (a charity for animals killed in war) as well if you want to, i don't see them as mutually exclusive, but I will wear red while the other two sit on my desk.


----------



## upr_crust

*Autumn temperatures, autumn colors . . .*

It's cool enough today to break out the flannel and the tweed, I think . . .


----------



## simonfoy

*Definitely NOT for the fainthearted*

*PLEASE REMOVE ALL CHILDREN AND OLD PEOPLE FROM THE ROOM.*​
Now, todays attire is definitely not for the fainthearted or weak. It will send children crying, dogs will howl and all flights will be cancelled as it is so bright it will stop ATC.

It probably isn't to everyones taste but I cannot help loving these shirts. Bought from Gieves and Hawes on a special 3 for 2 deal, they are exceptionally well made, have a medium collar, long cuffs, very silky to the feel and have square buttons.

Trousers are Gurteen and are black. Belt is a "Barker" shoes belt. Shoes are my purple and black Barkers. Rain mac just bought from George Ripleys, cant see the name but it is very heavy, lined in a burberry style.

Go easy on me guys.

Simon


----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


> It's cool enough today to break out the flannel and the tweed, I think . . .


A great combination of colours and accessories as usual, we have come to expect nothing less from your Upr but that overcoat is a masterpiece. Full on tweed envy from over the pond.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

11/15-11/19

















































































Enjoy the weekend boys.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, twe_Ed. The coat was a lucky find - one of the Brooks Bros. warehouse sales, where it was marked down by two-thirds - I liked it, I bought it (and got a pannetone free for my troubles as well!).

Ironically enough, I bought it with the idea that I'd wear it when I travel to the UK - and then have promptly opted for something else as I'm packing (this last trip, it was a raincoat - not such a bad idea, considering how wet the last two weeks were in Britain).



twe_Ed said:


> A great combination of colours and accessories as usual, we have come to expect nothing less from your Upr but that overcoat is a masterpiece. Full on tweed envy from over the pond.


----------



## wpking

That's some kind of cool NY look!


----------



## MikeDT

Adidas knitted hat.
Traffic padded parka XXL.
....both from an indoor market in Dalian. 
Bemawair jeans from Hangzhou. 
Clarks footwear from Shenzhen. 
Locale, grasslands of Inner Mongolia.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, twe_Ed. The coat was a lucky find - one of the Brooks Bros. warehouse sales, where it was marked down by two-thirds - I liked it, I bought it (and got a pannetone free for my troubles as well!).
> 
> Ironically enough, I bought it with the idea that I'd wear it when I travel to the UK - and then have promptly opted for something else as I'm packing (this last trip, it was a raincoat - not such a bad idea, considering how wet the last two weeks were in Britain).


That's not wet, you want to see it in summer !!


----------



## Wildblue

upr_crust said:


>


Bruce, what an absolutely rich scarf! Beautiful.


----------



## upr_crust

You obviously live in the northwest of England, which, were it any wetter, would be an aquarium. I am more used to the southeast of Great Britain, where, it is rumoured, the sun actually makes an appearance now and again.

BTW - the shirt that you claim can cause apoplexy in the young or the old is quite fun - wear it in good health, and from your expression, you enjoy wearing it, and feel good in it. That counts for a lot.



simonfoy said:


> That's not wet, you want to see it in summer !!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Wildblue - it was this year's major indulgence from my annual visit to the UK. I saw it in the case, and had to have it.



Wildblue said:


> Bruce, what an absolutely rich scarf! Beautiful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

NSF peacoat
Burberry shirt
CK cords
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## 10gallonhat

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Wildblue - it was this year's major indulgence from my annual visit to the UK. I saw it in the case, and had to have it.


What is it? I like it a lot.


----------



## upr_crust

The scarf is silk jacquard, hand-fringed, and is lined with solid navy blue cashmere, from New & Lingwood in Jermyn St., London.



a!!!!1 said:


> What is it? I like it a lot.


----------



## 10gallonhat

upr_crust said:


> The scarf is silk jacquard, hand-fringed, and is lined with solid navy blue cashmere, from New & Lingwood in Jermyn St., London.


That's such a nice scarf, I don't even wear scarves but if I saw that one I'd buy it. Do you know if it's available online anywhere?


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> You obviously live in the northwest of England, which, were it any wetter, would be an aquarium. I am more used to the southeast of Great Britain, where, it is rumoured, the sun actually makes an appearance now and again.
> 
> BTW - the shirt that you claim can cause apoplexy in the young or the old is quite fun - wear it in good health, and from your expression, you enjoy wearing it, and feel good in it. That counts for a lot.


Indeed I am, I heard a rumour it made an appearance once here too, but you know what gossip is like, you can't believe everything you hear.

Thanks for the comment on the shirt. I do enjoy wearing them. Have 3, of varying colours. I thought with the lack of coments it had disgusted everyone lol. Perhaps it has.

Thanks again Upr. I appreciate your opinions,


----------



## upr_crust

I just did a quick check of New & Lingwood's web site, and, so far as I can see, the scarf is not available for sale through the Net. You could try contacting the Jermyn St. shop directly, were you that intent upon having it.



a!!!!1 said:


> That's such a nice scarf, I don't even wear scarves but if I saw that one I'd buy it. Do you know if it's available online anywhere?


----------



## simonfoy

I hope nobody minds a cross section thread but I have just been to the lake district buying some Harris Tweed items and have posted a picture of Ambleside on the InterChange section of the forum if you would like to see it. i hope nobody minds this being OT but thought our American friends would like to see it.

Simon


----------



## AlanC

Borsalino
PRL
Barba
Marinella
EG


----------



## Horticulturalist

Simon, shirt not my cup of tea, but I echo what Bruce said, if you like and enjoy wearing it, wear it with joy! And it's a well put together outfit, all the elements work and fit you well.


----------



## rgrossicone

Horticulturalist said:


> Simon, shirt not my cup of tea, but I echo what Bruce said, if you like and enjoy wearing it, wear it with joy! And it's a well put together outfit, all the elements work and fit you well.


Simon, the shirts not for me, but I echo what these guys say...I wear plenty of stuff that no one else likes...but thats what you get when you dress for yourself! Rock on.


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks you two. I know it is very much out there and is not something I would normally go for but I got them at a good price and thought, what the hell. It does actually look better in real life than on photo, no...really it does.

Thanks again guys. I appreciate your input. It is a fun shirt, not for everyone, granted, but when working with kids they enjoy trying to draw in in Art. 

Thanks Simon


----------



## Holdfast

AlanC said:


> https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/240/img3194m.jpg


There's a good look trying to get out here, but I feel the hat and shoes are too incongruous with each other and both too separate from the rest of the look. They're both nice, but seem totally independent afterthoughts rather than echoing each other or the rest of the look. That's unusual for you, because you have a good range of hat and shoes and so regularly co-ordinate them better than this.

A few looks since I last posted:

A few thoughts: the casual looks were because I was playing around with ideas for SF's SW&D contest. I don't really "do" urban streetwear; edgy is just about the last word someone would use to describe me. But I had fun with the theme anyway. Also, seeing the pics convinced me that that particular new bowtie is horrendously too large for me and is now for sale. Think of this as having being an experimental week, then... and with some dubious results!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Armani shirt
RLP tie
Tateossian cufflinks
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni balmorals
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## 10gallonhat

upr_crust said:


> I just did a quick check of New & Lingwood's web site, and, so far as I can see, the scarf is not available for sale through the Net. You could try contacting the Jermyn St. shop directly, were you that intent upon having it.


How much was it?


----------



## balder

Holdfast said:


> There's a good look trying to get out here, but I feel the hat and shoes are too incongruous with each other and both too separate from the rest of the look. They're both nice, but seem totally independent afterthoughts rather than echoing each other or the rest of the look. That's unusual for you, because you have a good range of hat and shoes and so regularly co-ordinate them better than this.
> 
> A few looks since I last posted:
> 
> A few thoughts: the casual looks were because I was playing around with ideas for SF's SW&D contest. I don't really "do" urban streetwear; edgy is just about the last word someone would use to describe me. But I had fun with the theme anyway. Also, seeing the pics convinced me that that particular new bowtie is horrendously too large for me and is now for sale. Think of this as having being an experimental week, then... and with some dubious results!


Good lord HF that is some bow tie!


----------



## upr_crust

More than I'd care to say in a public forum - I'll send you a private message.



a!!!!1 said:


> How much was it?


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple to start the week - and a warmer-than-normal day as well . . .*

No need for an overcoat today - the hat should be just enough insulation.


----------



## riyadh552

Holdfast said:


> There's a good look trying to get out here, but I feel the hat and shoes are too incongruous with each other and both too separate from the rest of the look. They're both nice, but seem totally independent afterthoughts rather than echoing each other or the rest of the look. That's unusual for you, because you have a good range of hat and shoes and so regularly co-ordinate them better than this.
> 
> A few looks since I last posted:


HF, those plain-toe oxfords are beautiful. Would you care to share some details please?


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## 46L

AlanC said:


>


I really like the combination. Looks great.


----------



## upr_crust

*Continued warm sunny weather in NYC . . . .*

The accoutrements of winter are nowhere in evidence today.

I was messaged privately recently, with the small cavil that my ties of late have been "pedestrian". I hope that today's tie selection will be seen as less so.


----------



## upr_crust

^ My attire has moved people in many ways, but generally not towards self-extinction - that would be a new and most undesirable aftereffect.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
comfort cords
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> The accoutrements of winter are nowhere in evidence today.
> 
> I was messaged privately recently, with the small cavil that my ties of late have been "pedestrian". I hope that today's tie selection will be seen as less so.


You get your shirts folded at the cleaner?


----------



## upr_crust

Yes - I have much more drawer space than hanging space in my Manhattan apartment.



hockeyinsider said:


> You get your shirts folded at the cleaner?


----------



## twe_Ed

MikeDT said:


> Adidas knitted hat.
> Traffic padded parka XXL.
> ....both from an indoor market in Dalian.
> Bemawair jeans from Hangzhou.
> Clarks footwear from Shenzhen.
> Locale, grasslands of Inner Mongolia.


You look so pleased for someone dressed so....humbly. I'm afraid it's two thumbs down from me.


----------



## richard d.

Holdfast...What a great look...always lookinggood. Everything is beautiful, and love the tie. Richard d.



Holdfast said:


> There's a good look trying to get out here, but I feel the hat and shoes are too incongruous with each other and both too separate from the rest of the look. They're both nice, but seem totally independent afterthoughts rather than echoing each other or the rest of the look. That's unusual for you, because you have a good range of hat and shoes and so regularly co-ordinate them better than this.
> 
> A few looks since I last posted:
> 
> A few thoughts: the casual looks were because I was playing around with ideas for SF's SW&D contest. I don't really "do" urban streetwear; edgy is just about the last word someone would use to describe me. But I had fun with the theme anyway. Also, seeing the pics convinced me that that particular new bowtie is horrendously too large for me and is now for sale. Think of this as having being an experimental week, then... and with some dubious results!


----------



## Jovan

twe_Ed said:


> You look so pleased for someone dressed so....humbly. I'm afraid it's two thumbs down from me.


 Please check your attitude at the door.


----------



## jhcam8

twe_Ed said:


> You look so pleased for someone dressed so....humbly. I'm afraid it's two thumbs down from me.


Well, he is in Mongolia.


----------



## jhcam8

hockeyinsider said:


> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I know there's clues as to your gun's make, but it's not coming to me.


----------



## twe_Ed

Jovan said:


> Please check your attitude at the door.


I only wish someone had been so attitude observant when select members were commenting on my early posts as I found some a lot more barbed than my believed gentle criticism.

However I am big enough to apologise for any perceived slight. MikeDT...your forgiveness is sought.


----------



## Jeff1969

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/steps.jpg/

Pretty much the sum of my shopping this fall:

BB Corduroy sportcoat
BB fair isle sweater
BB blue uni stripe OCBD
Mushroom Bill's Khakis
Olive argyle pantherellas
AE Suede cambridge


----------



## kitonbrioni

MK vest
Kiton shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

Some recent stuff, Happy Thanksgiving everybody..













And this:



For this:


----------



## simonfoy

Good Morning All. Here is todays ensemble. I am going to see the doctor so smart is the order of the morning.


----------



## MikeDT

twe_Ed said:


> You look so pleased for someone dressed so....humbly. I'm afraid it's two thumbs down from me.


Well I do get my sartorial elegance and style inspirations from my home city of Bristol.  ... as well as the clothing markets of China.

MikeDT.. 100% Bristolian. .


----------



## balder

twe_Ed said:


> You look so pleased for someone dressed so....humbly. I'm afraid it's two thumbs down from me.


If Iwas in Mongolia in november I would'nt give a rats arse for style but would only be interested in warmth!!


----------



## MikeDT

twe_Ed said:


> However I am big enough to apologise for any perceived slight. MikeDT...your forgiveness is sought.


As a fellow Bristolian, you're completely forgiven.  AAAC is all about having fun and a good time with clothes IMO.



balder said:


> If Iwas in Mongolia in november I would'nt give a rats arse for style but would only be interested in warmth!!


November in Inner Mongolia is not too bad actually. It's currently -18C with a high of -10C. December and January is when the real chill sets in, around -30C to -25C.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
MD belt
pp socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

One of the roughest weeks in a while...out of work all week with influenza-a confirmed by my doctor yesterday after a day long trek to Sloan Kettering Tuesday while feeling just aweful! Yesterday I also said goodbye to two of my closest friends, Reilly and Lulu, as my little guy is allergic to the beagle and we didn't want to split them up.
















Very thankful they are going to a loving woman and a loving home!
So, the Mrs and kids are with my folks for the day and will be back later, but after visiting Sloan Kettering, I'm very thankful the flu and a heavy heart is the most I have to worry about. But I'm especially thankful for these:
















And of course in the spirit of the thread:
















What I'm wearing today!
Eat lots of turkey guys, I'm probably gonna order a pizza! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sowilson

This morning I was all dressed up in black Adidas warmup pants (with the coach required back pocket), black Adidas tennis shirt, and Asics court shoes. My son an I spent the morning at the YMCA throwing baseballs and footballs. It may be the offseason but spring will soon be here and its important that his arm is nice and strong and he can always work on improving getting the ball out of his glove. Besides, I need to keep my arm in shape for throwing batting practice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP shearling bomber
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Armani socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## MikeDT

kitonbrioni said:


> RLP shearling bomber
> NM scarf
> NM gloves
> Zegna shirt
> Kiton pant
> TB belt
> Armani socks
> BV boots
> Creed cologne
> Patek watch


What?!.. Mr 'kitonbrioni' is not wearing any Brioni today?


----------



## sporto55

MikeDT said:


> Adidas knitted hat.
> Traffic padded parka XXL.
> ....both from an indoor market in Dalian.
> Bemawair jeans from Hangzhou.
> Clarks footwear from Shenzhen.
> Locale, grasslands of Inner Mongolia.


When does it start to snow and how long does it stay.


----------



## sporto55

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 1851
> 
> 
> Brooks Bros tie and shirt


Is it proper to wear a multi colored tie like stripes with a plaid type of shirt?


----------



## sporto55

YoungClayB said:


> Something a bit different for today. Each article was acquired from either eBay or Goodwill. Well, except for the socks; those came from Target.
> 
> It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:
> 
> Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
> Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
> Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
> Socks: Target for ~$3


Looks like an excellent deal.


----------



## 46L

sporto55 said:


> Is it proper to wear a multi colored tie like stripes with a plaid type of shirt?


It's much easier to pair a striped tie with a checked shirt (ie. gingham). The plaid shirt worn by 'stcolumbia' works best with a solid tie due to the large scale of the plaid. IMO, striped tie would be too much.


----------



## MikeDT

sporto55 said:


> When does it start to snow and how long does it stay.


There has been some occasional light snow for the last few days. Current forecast for next week is clear skys, but with occasional snow. Not quite sure when the heavier snow is coming, soon I guess. Last night was rather cold though at -19C with a windchill factor of -31C. Snow usually stays until the end of March.


----------



## upr_crust

*An odd satorial itch . . .*

As I spent the last three days, effectively (Wednesday, yesterday, and all day today) in the same pair of corduroys, by late this afternoon I was itching to put on something else. Why I glommed onto the idea of wearing an ascot, I do no know, but I thought that I'd document my small fit of madness for your entertainment.

I went out to dinner thus attired, and for a drink or two afterwards, though my night was by no means wild, late, or alcohol-fueled.


----------



## blairrob

MikeDT said:


> Last night was rather cold though at -19C with a windchill factor of -31C. Snow usually stays until the end of March.


 I was going to pop by for a drink and a chat next month but I may have to postpone that for a few weeks. Or 30.
Halifax is beginning to feel positively balmy.


----------



## ItalianGent

upr_crust said:


> As I spent the last three days, effectively (Wednesday, yesterday, and all day today) in the same pair of corduroys, by late this afternoon I was itching to put on something else. Why I glommed onto the idea of wearing an ascot, I do no know, but I thought that I'd document my small fit of madness for your entertainment.
> 
> I went out to dinner thus attired, and for a drink or two afterwards, though my night was by no means wild, late, or alcohol-fueled.


There's nothing mad about your decision - in fact, I think it looks great on you. An ascot can really pull things together.


----------



## hockeyinsider

This is from Black Friday:

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.png/

I'm wearing the $249 Chesterfield topcoat from Lord & Taylor, a navy Club Room sweater from Macy's, Lands' End chinos, Polo Raph Lauren gingham shirt and a random scarf.


----------



## sporto55

46L said:


> It's much easier to pair a striped tie with a checked shirt (ie. gingham). The plaid shirt worn by 'stcolumbia' works best with a solid tie due to the large scale of the plaid. IMO, striped tie would be too much.


Thanks for the info. I think I have a pretty good handle on my ties. I always get compliments, but I just wanted to make sure. Sometimes what i think looks great reaks havoc on others eyes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
NM gloves
NM scarf
LP polo
BC pant
BJ belt
PS socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Currently driving back to Charlotte from our Thanksgiving in Panama City, FL. Took this picture at a random Dale Earnhardt memorial inside of a McDonalds of all places.


----------



## Holdfast

balder said:


> Good lord HF that is some bow tie!


Sadly, too wide for me so , if you're interested! 



riyadh552 said:


> HF, those plain-toe oxfords are beautiful. Would you care to share some details please?


Thanks. They're Ermenegildo Zegna Couture, can't remember which season, but some years ago.



Jeff1969 said:


> https://img825.imageshack.us/i/steps.jpg/


This is good.



MikeDT said:


> November in Inner Mongolia is not too bad actually. It's currently -18C with a high of -10C. December and January is when the real chill sets in, around -30C to -25C.


And I thought England's current cold snap was bad...



upr_crust said:


> Why I glommed onto the idea of wearing an ascot, I do no know, but I thought that I'd document my small fit of madness for your entertainment.


Doesn't look bad. I can never quite make my mind up whether ascots are fun and interesting or too weird. Like most things, it depends on how they're worn, I guess.

A few looks from the last week:


----------



## upr_crust

*A rare sighting - me in a suit on a weekend . . .*

I've a social engagement this afternoon that required me to get dressed up, and having a few spare minutes, I decided to document this rare occurrence (me, in a suit, not during the week).

Hope that the posting is of interest . . .


----------



## simonfoy

Upr Crust, as always absolutely perfect. Love the suit. Very smart indeed.


----------



## 10gallonhat

upr_crust said:


>


Why are your shirts always wrapped in the white paper thing like that? The only time I've seen those is when I buy brand new shirts, but I rip it off immediately.


----------



## Jovan

Cleaners give you the choice of hung or folded shirts. Looks like he chooses the latter.


----------



## 10gallonhat

Jovan said:


> Cleaners give you the choice of hung or folded shirts. Looks like he chooses the latter.


Oh I didn't know that, they always just hang mine without asking. What's the benefit of choosing folded? Wouldn't you have to iron it again before you wear it?


----------



## sporto55

a!!!!1 said:


> Oh I didn't know that, they always just hang mine without asking. What's the benefit of choosing folded? Wouldn't you have to iron it again before you wear it?


along that line. what is the proper amount of starch for an OCBD shirt. I like mine stiff, but it reaks havoc on the buttons. I like the crease in the arms. Thoughts?


----------



## blairrob

a!!!!1 said:


> Oh I didn't know that, they always just hang mine without asking. What's the benefit of choosing folded? Wouldn't you have to iron it again before you wear it?


They are best for travel as the first crease is not seen with a jacket buttoned when a tire (or if going formal, a tie) is worn. They are boxed as well and thus work well when bringing a second shirt to work should you exercise at lunch and prefer a fresh shirt after showering, or have another engagement in the evening before returning home.

Blair


----------



## AmEng

blairrob said:


> They are best for travel as the first crease is not seen with a jacket buttoned when a tire is worn...


I would imagine it is hard to see anything when wearing a tire...


----------



## blairrob

AmEng said:


> I would imagine it is hard to see anything when wearing a tire...


I should have added preferably a 40's style whitewall tire if the shirt is white, otherwise, a blackwall. ;>)

Blair


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon, for the kudos, and thank you, Jovan, for the explanation of my folded shirts. As mentioned previously in this thread, I have my shirts folded by my shirt laundry, as I've got more drawer/shelf space than hanging space in my Manhattan apartment, and packing shirts thus folded is a breeze in comparison to packing those on hangers. 

For myself, I've not driven a car since 1989 - wearing a tire would be very false advertising indeed .


----------



## MikeDT

upr_crust said:


>


What I find interesting is the collar pin. I don't think seen one of these things since the 1980s. Are they back 'in' now?

It looks good here though.


----------



## Jeff1969

Thanks, holdfast.

From today with a much less skilled photographer than the last.

https://img574.imageshack.us/i/sweater.jpg/
https://img444.imageshack.us/i/shoesk.jpg/

Johnston's of Elgin sweater from STP
Land's End OCBD (needs sleeve button adjustment)
Burberrys wool tie I picked up at the thrift store yesterday for a quarter.
Bill's Khakis
Banana Republic Argyles
AE Cambridge


----------



## David Reeves

[/URL]
IMG_0296 by davidreeves1979, on Flickr[/IMG]










Hers my "Court suit" its cut more conservatively but its got a DB vest that can be worn to make it more interesting.
SUIT: Own label 6000 stitches line.
SHIRT: Own label
TIE: Drakes
SHOES: Lobb
POCKET SQUARE: Charvet
CUFFLINKS AND BAR: Vintage


----------



## Jovan

sporto55 said:


> along that line. what is the proper amount of starch for an OCBD shirt.


 None.


----------



## MikeDT

...with just a storage heater for company...and there's me thinking that Chinese offices and apartments can be spartan.


----------



## upr_crust

I don't know if they are back "in", but the shirt I am wearing was bought last year at Brooks Bros., so someone is thinking that they might return to being fashionable.

In any event, I don't really care - I like it, I'm wearing it, and harumph to "fashion".



MikeDT said:


> What I find interesting is the collar pin. I don't think seen one of these things since the 1980s. Are they back 'in' now?
> 
> It looks good here though.


----------



## David Reeves

MikeDT said:


> ...with just a storage heater for company...and there's me thinking that Chinese offices and apartments can be spartan.


Very witty! You know it looks like Coronation street outside but its Brooklyn. I travel across the pond from Manchester to live in another place that is bleak and industrial.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM tie
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
BB balmorals
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Per

_Wool coat from Corneliani (MTM) _
_Gloves from Brooks Brothers_
_Silk scarf - vintage _
_Silk Tie - vintage_
_Shirt from Brooks Brothers_

_-----------------------_
_Check out my blog_


----------



## upr_crust

*Appearing to be more awake than I am . . .*

Without further ado, then . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


I am convinced the ascot works best with only the single button undone.

More than one is simply too much!!


----------



## Cary Grant

...windy, dark Lake Wobegon day...
...gotta hold them flaps for take-off...​

​
Sammy/Scabal MTM, unlined, 3-patch, no vent
Behar MTM
Drakes
Nardelli (~12oz)
Marcoliani
Martegani
...buttons from earlier...​


----------



## David Reeves

love those buttons Cary Grant.


----------



## Cary Grant

Thansk David! How's biz?


----------



## upr_crust

Unless I am very mistaken, I had only one button (the collar button) undone - I am not someone to expose too much cleavage!



WouldaShoulda said:


> I am convinced the ascot works best with only the single button undone.
> 
> More than one is simply too much!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Unless I am very mistaken, I had only one button (the collar button) undone - I am not someone to expose too much cleavage!


My statement was mearly an affirmation of your good taste and judgement having deployed the ascot/button ratio properly!!


----------



## simonfoy

Per said:


> _Wool coat from Corneliani (MTM) _
> _Gloves from Brooks Brothers_
> _Silk scarf - vintage _
> _Silk Tie - vintage_
> _Shirt from Brooks Brothers_
> 
> _-----------------------_
> _Check out my blog_


Superb, love the coat, and especially the gloves and scarf, simply beautiful. If you ever get to Bromma, take a picture of Abrahamsbergs V for me please. It will bring back so many happy memories. Thanks great picture


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Without further ado, then . . .


Great Suit and love the covert coat. You have the figure for a double breasted suit, I was told to refrain from purchasing one as I am too fat and DB suits are only for slim people. Great outfit today


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the affirmation. As it was, my weekend was such that I could have been running around with all my buttons undone, and I might not have noticed - too much turkey (and cheap pinot noir!) in the diet on Thursday. 



WouldaShoulda said:


> My statement was mearly an affirmation of your good taste and judgement having deployed the ascot/button ratio properly!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks, Simon . . .*

Today's suit is actually 17 years old - I had it made (to a standard pattern) in 1993, and had it cut down a couple of years ago, when I lost weight (a task which I must take up again soon - the waistband of this suit is too tight for my taste).

The covert coat is from Tyrwhitt, bought last year, and I am sorely tempted to get its fawn-coloured brother this season.



simonfoy said:


> Great Suit and love the covert coat. You have the figure for a double breasted suit, I was told to refrain from purchasing one as I am too fat and DB suits are only for slim people. Great outfit today


----------



## dchandler2

Hello everyone. Hope all is well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^
I'm liking the pink accents and grey slacks with that camel hair.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti overcoat
NMscarf
Portolano gloves
Banford polo
RR jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## David Reeves

Cary Grant said:


> Thansk David! How's biz?


Done great this year. I was feeling pretty confident and then I got my wife pregnant! Feeling good though all round and really excited to be a Dad. Im at capacity until January now so theres less to do and I have been a bit more active again on the forum.


----------



## Horticulturalist

David Reeves said:


> Hers my "Court suit" its cut more conservatively but its got a DB vest that can be worn to make it more interesting.
> SUIT: Own label 6000 stitches line.
> SHIRT: Own label
> TIE: Drakes
> SHOES: Lobb
> POCKET SQUARE: Charvet
> CUFFLINKS AND BAR: Vintage


Very smart, David, like it a lot. Do you have a better shot of the waiscoat?

Upr, looking good as always, even in a cravat!


----------



## Horticulturalist

Cary Grant, Per, Dchandler, all looking good. :thumbs-up:


----------



## David Reeves

Horticulturalist said:


> Very smart, David, like it a lot. Do you have a better shot of the waiscoat?
> 
> Upr, looking good as always, even in a cravat!


Its a bit dark but this was the best one.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit is actually 17 years old - I had it made (to a standard pattern) in 1993, and had it cut down a couple of years ago, when I lost weight (a task which I must take up again soon - the waistband of this suit is too tight for my taste).
> 
> The covert coat is from Tyrwhitt, bought last year, and I am sorely tempted to get its fawn-coloured brother this season.


I have just today received the CT brochure and seen the Coverts in there. I quite like the look of the grey and blue one. May I ask what the quality is like please? I ask because I bought a tweed coat for my wife from Farlows of Pall Mall and when it arrived the quality left a lot to be desired. £700 no weight to it and flimsy to say the least. Now back to the Covert coats at CT, they are at £179 presently and wonder if they are of good quality IYO. Thanks Upr


----------



## upr_crust

They are, as advertised online, cut to fit snugly over a suit jacket - if in doubt, go up a size. They are not flimsy, but the covert coats are not meant to be heavy insulation - just a thin layer of warmth over a suit. They are more designed for London weather and using the Underground - a true winter-weight coat over a suit in the Tube will make you swelter while one is down there.

As for long wear, I can't say, as I've only had my navy covert cloth coat one season, and I have a number of coats in rotation.

Sorry not to be more informative.



simonfoy said:


> I have just today received the CT brochure and seen the Coverts in there. I quite like the look of the grey and blue one. May I ask what the quality is like please? I ask because I bought a tweed coat for my wife from Farlows of Pall Mall and when it arrived the quality left a lot to be desired. £700 no weight to it and flimsy to say the least. Now back to the Covert coats at CT, they are at £179 presently and wonder if they are of good quality IYO. Thanks Upr


----------



## sporto55

Jeff1969 said:


> Thanks, holdfast.
> 
> From today with a much less skilled photographer than the last.
> 
> https://img574.imageshack.us/i/sweater.jpg/
> https://img444.imageshack.us/i/shoesk.jpg/
> 
> Johnston's of Elgin sweater from STP
> Land's End OCBD (needs sleeve button adjustment)
> Burberrys wool tie I picked up at the thrift store yesterday for a quarter.
> Bill's Khakis
> Banana Republic Argyles
> AE Cambridge


Picture is grainy. How many megapixels is your camera?


----------



## upr_crust

*New tie, old shirt, rain shoes . . .*

It's to start raining this afternoon, and by tomorrow, NYC will be in full monsoon mode, but for the interim, this is what I'm wearing - the tie is from Tyrwhitt, from the Jermyn St. shop - a small souvenir of my recent trip there.


----------



## simonfoy

Todays attire. It is absolutely freezing today, minus something or other, if yesterday is anything to go by -7 or 8. 

Now I don't altogether know the "rules" to wearing a striped shirt with a striped jacket but here goes anyway. If it is wrong I live with the consolation that nobody saw the jacket as it was too cold to take the coat off, therefore it went unseen. The ties is the longest I can actually get it, with a double windsor. I know it needs to be some 3 inches longer but too was unseen.


----------



## Tonyp

Battistoni odd jacket, Wilkes Bashford striped tie, Hermes PS, Bespoke Freddy Van de casteele shirt Incotex mid brown flannel trousers 2 inch cuff.


----------



## 10gallonhat

simonfoy said:


> Now I don't altogether know the "rules" to wearing a striped shirt with a striped jacket but here goes anyway. If it is wrong I live with the consolation that nobody saw the jacket as it was too cold to take the coat off, therefore it went unseen. The ties is the longest I can actually get it, with a double windsor. I know it needs to be some 3 inches longer but too was unseen.


The "rule" is the stripes should be different sizes. Yours are pretty much the same, so it doesn't look as good as it would if you had chosen, for example, a shirt with thinner stripes. I like the tie though. Also, I'd never wear that jacket with those pants (or at all, really).


----------



## simonfoy

a!!!!1 said:


> The "rule" is the stripes should be different sizes. Yours are pretty much the same, so it doesn't look as good as it would if you had chosen, for example, a shirt with thinner stripes. I like the tie though. Also, I'd never wear that jacket with those pants (or at all, really).


When you say you'd never wear that jacket with those pants, can I ask why? It there a reason grey trousers don't do with a dark jacket? Should they have been black trousers, perhaps? Thanks for the input, I do appreciate the constructive criticism.

Simon


----------



## Acct2000

I think it's more the jacket itself. 

I don't mind the look, but somehow the striping on that jacket makes it look like you may have taken the jacket from a suit and be pairing it with odd slacks. I don't mind the shirt with the jacket so much.

Again, I don't mind the look, but it is a bit adventurous because of the type of coat. If it was sold to you as a sport coat, I guess I may be wrong. If it was sold as part of a suit, it would be best to wear it only with the suit trousers.

This outfit would probably work best with matching jacket and trousers. I would rethink a striped shirt with it. (I do think your shirt actually works okay with it, but a solid would be probably better and certainly safer.) I think that if you are asking on a forum whether it's okay, you probably aren't totally comfortable with it anyway.

I do like your tie, but with a half windsor, it might come down to your belt buckle. It's rare (not impossible I suppose) that you would never open your suit (sport) coat and so eventually the short tie would be seen.


----------



## 10gallonhat

simonfoy said:


> When you say you'd never wear that jacket with those pants, can I ask why? It there a reason grey trousers don't do with a dark jacket? Should they have been black trousers, perhaps? Thanks for the input, I do appreciate the constructive criticism.
> 
> Simon


To be honest I wouldn't wear the jacket at all. It looks like part of a halloween costume for a 1950's mobster, the stripes are just way too pronounced.

However if you are going to wear the jacket, I would wear it with the matching trousers. When you wear it with odd slacks, like forsbergacct said, it just looks wrong. Certain jackets can be mis-matched like that, but that one can't.


----------



## Pinpoint Style

Top of the Arc in Paris over Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## simonfoy

It isn't that I am uncomfortable that I am asking. I am trying to learn and if something is considered a "No No", I would rather know. I am very new to this, found late in life too so it isn't that I felt uncomfortable going out like this more gaining knowledge from those in the know. I dress the best way I know how and post hoping to get a critique, I then learn from it. I decided when I got ill I would dress the best i could daily and am trying to do just that but often need help as I don't have anyone here that I could ask and you chaps are in the know where sartorial elegance is needed. 
While I like the jacket, if it is a nono to wear something so bold I will take the advice given and not wear it, or perhaps just in school to shock the children.



It is just a jacket, not part of a suit. 

Thanks for the advice guys, as always taken on board. I appreciate it a lot. 

So just to sum it up, coat nice, tie nice, jacket No and plain shirt with that tie. Yup got it.

Thanks Simon


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
BV boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## 10gallonhat

simonfoy said:


> It is just a jacket, not part of a suit.


In that case, I'd just go ahead and throw it in the trash. Not trying to be rude, just honest, lol.


----------



## simonfoy

lol....


----------



## Chengdu nanhai

a!!!!1 said:


> In that case, I'd just go ahead and throw it in the trash. Not trying to be rude, just honest, lol.


 I think that subtlety, certainly in this forum, is generally appreciated.


----------



## sporto55

a!!!!1 said:


> The "rule" is the stripes should be different sizes. Yours are pretty much the same, so it doesn't look as good as it would if you had chosen, for example, a shirt with thinner stripes. I like the tie though. Also, I'd never wear that jacket with those pants (or at all, really).


The jacket is great. Just wear it with a different shirt. Easy fix. Don't get rid of it.


----------



## 10gallonhat

Chengdu nanhai said:


> I think that subtlety, certainly in this forum, is generally appreciated.


Simon is obviously a grown man who can handle constructive criticism. If I posted a picture of myself and asked for a critique, I would rather someone be completely honest with me than beat around the bush and be a yes-man.


----------



## twe_Ed

simonfoy said:


> Todays attire. It is absolutely freezing today, minus something or other, if yesterday is anything to go by -7 or 8.
> 
> Now I don't altogether know the "rules" to wearing a striped shirt with a striped jacket but here goes anyway. If it is wrong I live with the consolation that nobody saw the jacket as it was too cold to take the coat off, therefore it went unseen. The ties is the longest I can actually get it, with a double windsor. I know it needs to be some 3 inches longer but too was unseen.


I fear I am in concurrence with the other opinions on here Simon. The jacket doesn't 'go' with those trousers and reminds me of the understaker that turned up when my late father-in-law passed (albeit he wore striped trousers with a black suit - so it looks like you're upside down  ) Personally I don't think it helps that you don't have any shirt sleeve showing at the cuff, it goes further to make the jacket look mismatched, as if it comes from a suit where the trousers no longer fit you.

I do like that tie and have a similar problem in getting some ties to look long 'enough'...the perils of 17.5* neck and a long body in my case. I have started to wear my trousers a little higher on the waist so I doesn't always have such a gap but really if a double windsor makes the gap too big, then go with a half windsor or even a four-in-hand (a knot I used to dismiss but have grown to love in the right place).


----------



## MikeDT

Pinpoint Style said:


> Top of the Arc in Paris over Thanksgiving weekend.


Hey great outfit, great scene. Your hat is awesome.

Although I thought the Eiffel Tower had been moved to Shenzhen....

..


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MikeDT said:


> Although I thought the Eiffel Tower had been moved to Shenzhen....


Right next to the Arc Du Coca~Cola!!


----------



## hockeyinsider

I'm sorry but that jacket shouldn't be worn without matching trousers. The shirt collar doesn't have a large enough spread to accomodate a full Windsor knot, and the shirt itself with the light blue stripes doesn't look good. I also think you have too much black in the outfit. I would only consider wearing black for a funeral and even then I would likely wear navy. Additionally, the short tie can be solved by purchasing extra-long ties.



simonfoy said:


> Todays attire. It is absolutely freezing today, minus something or other, if yesterday is anything to go by -7 or 8.
> 
> Now I don't altogether know the "rules" to wearing a striped shirt with a striped jacket but here goes anyway. If it is wrong I live with the consolation that nobody saw the jacket as it was too cold to take the coat off, therefore it went unseen. The ties is the longest I can actually get it, with a double windsor. I know it needs to be some 3 inches longer but too was unseen.


----------



## BrassGuru

I am a long time lurker finally posting some pics

BB shirt and Tie
RL Blazer
JAB flannel trousers
Alden Loafers


photo 1 by balsnow, on Flickr


photo 2 by balsnow, on Flickr


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> They are, as advertised online, cut to fit snugly over a suit jacket - if in doubt, go up a size. They are not flimsy, but the covert coats are not meant to be heavy insulation - just a thin layer of warmth over a suit. They are more designed for London weather and using the Underground - a true winter-weight coat over a suit in the Tube will make you swelter while one is down there.
> 
> As for long wear, I can't say, as I've only had my navy covert cloth coat one season, and I have a number of coats in rotation.
> 
> Sorry not to be more informative.


Sorry for the late reply, that is great info thanks Upr. I like the look so warmth can take a back seat, (I'll wear my thermals) Thanks


----------



## simonfoy

sporto55 said:


> The jacket is great. Just wear it with a different shirt. Easy fix. Don't get rid of it.


As in a plain shirt you think?


----------



## simonfoy

a!!!!1 said:


> Simon is obviously a grown man who can handle constructive criticism. If I posted a picture of myself and asked for a critique, I would rather someone be completely honest with me than beat around the bush and be a yes-man.


I am indeed. I would rather someone be honest ,than not tell me something looks odd. I appreciate honestly (he said crying into his medication Boo HOO) x


----------



## simonfoy

twe_Ed said:


> I fear I am in concurrence with the other opinions on here Simon. The jacket doesn't 'go' with those trousers and reminds me of the understaker that turned up when my late father-in-law passed (albeit he wore striped trousers with a black suit - so it looks like you're upside down  ) Personally I don't think it helps that you don't have any shirt sleeve showing at the cuff, it goes further to make the jacket look mismatched, as if it comes from a suit where the trousers no longer fit you.
> 
> I do like that tie and have a similar problem in getting some ties to look long 'enough'...the perils of 17.5* neck and a long body in my case. I have started to wear my trousers a little higher on the waist so I doesn't always have such a gap but really if a double windsor makes the gap too big, then go with a half windsor or even a four-in-hand (a knot I used to dismiss but have grown to love in the right place).


I too have a 17 1/2 inch neck so will have to purchase some longer ties. Having tried the 4IH it is not for me, neither is the half windsor, I don't like them at all and only the full will suffice. So will have to buy some longer ones. I will have to give the 4 IH another tryout.

The jacket is not part of a suit unfortunately, it was a stand alone piece. Perhaps it would look better with black trousers, I don't know but the general consensus is the jacket is awful. LOL.


----------



## simonfoy

May I ask why Black is a no no?


----------



## 10gallonhat

simonfoy said:


> May I ask why Black is a no no?


It's not really a no no, it's just that some guys don't like wearing black suits because of the contrast and how it makes other colors pop and stand out more, thus being a less conservative color than navy or gray. There was a huge, pointless debate awhile back about it but the bottom line was if you like wearing black, wear it, and if you don't like it, don't wear it. In your case, it's more the crazy stripes than the fact that the jacket is black though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling overcoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
Bamford sweater
CK cords
Brioni belt
pp socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## sporto55

simonfoy said:


> As in a plain shirt you think?


Yes, I would go with a plain shirt and a tie that compliments the jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*Grandiose? Pretentious? You say that like it's a bad thing . . .*

I am going to a fundraiser for the Metropolitan Museum this evening, the lighting of the Christmas tree in the Medieval Court, and decided that I should pull out all of the sartorial stops for the event (even if the only person who notices is myself).

So, three cheers for being over the top . . .





































(Note the extended tabs for the brace buttons - Martin Greenfield's idea.)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Blue pinstripe too business for evening partywear??

I'd say "no!!"


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I am going to a fundraiser for the Metropolitan Museum this evening, the lighting of the Christmas tree in the Medieval Court, and decided that I should pull out all of the sartorial stops for the event (even if the only person who notices is myself).
> 
> So, three cheers for being over the top . . .


Hip Hip Hurray Hip Hip Hurray Hip Hip Hurray

Very smart indeed,


----------



## upr_crust

At first reading, I thought that you were stating that my attire was unsuited to this evening's event, but a more careful reading (ingestion of caffeine does help) suggests that you approve - at least of this attire.

Thanks!



WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Blue pinstripe too business for evening partywear??
> 
> I'd say "no!!"


----------



## hockeyinsider

simonfoy said:


> Perhaps it would look better with black trousers, I don't know but the general consensus is the jacket is awful. LOL.


Donate the jacket to a homeless shelter.


----------



## MikeDT

upr_crust said:


>


A compass as well as a watch. So not going to get lost then?


----------



## BrassGuru

BB Shirt
The Tie Bar Tie
JAB Flannel Trousers
BB Socks
AE Waybridge


photo 2 (1) by balsnow, on Flickr


photo 1 (1) by balsnow, on Flickr


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> ...a more careful reading (ingestion of caffeine does help) suggests that you approve - at least of this attire.
> 
> Thanks!


You are welcome,

Yes I do!!

I was referencing another forum that tread upon the "no evening pinstripes" topic which I eschew.


----------



## upr_crust

The watch was a new present from a good friend, but the compass was attached to the watch chain that I found among my father's effects after his death - it's an object of sentimental attachment - and not very good at directions!



MikeDT said:


> A compass as well as a watch. So not going to get lost then?


----------



## TomS

upr_crust said:


> The watch was a new present from a good friend, but the compass was attached to the watch chain that I found among my father's effects after his death - it's an object of sentimental attachment - and not very good at directions!


I'd have valued that one when I was in New York! I was very good at emerging from the wrong subway staircase and having to look around very carefully, consider the angle of the sun, think, think a bit more and eventually decide which way I was facing. Even so, on occasion I'd still walk a block and find the numbers were going the wrong way...


----------



## twe_Ed

simonfoy said:


> I too have a 17 1/2 inch neck so will have to purchase some longer ties. Having tried the 4IH it is not for me, neither is the half windsor, I don't like them at all and only the full will suffice. So will have to buy some longer ones. I will have to give the 4 IH another tryout.
> 
> The jacket is not part of a suit unfortunately, it was a stand alone piece. Perhaps it would look better with black trousers, I don't know but the general consensus is the jacket is awful. LOL.


I understand the appeal of the Windsor knot and largely go with it if _*the tie*_ will allow it. However with a larger neck i have found that not only does it mean that the tie ends up shorter but because of the amount of material in the knot it can end up looking rather 'premiership' - a easy to understand definition for a fellow Brit. This is when a half Windsor comes into it's own. Sticking with the one knot can also be restrictive if the tie is of a skinnier nature...I have a Rocha tie that I simply cannot get a decent Windsor in as the knot looks ungainly.

I always used to dismiss the four-in-hand as being a 'schoolboy' knot but when carefully applied to the right tie and with a little fussing I actually think it can look great and I'm using it more and more. I used a four-in-hand knot today with a woven silk Pierre Cardin tie in a modern plaid-type design and it looked great with a nice little dimple that stayed in place all day.

There are apparently a total of 85 knots that can be tied in a common or garden necktie (calculated by Cambridge physicists Thomas Fink and Yong Mao) with 13 aesthetically pleasing variations so maybe give their book a look and see if anything else grabs your attention. Give the Pratt Knot a go, this link might help https://www.tie-a-tie.net/pratt.html

As for the jacket, it's not to my taste, but hey, wear what pleases you. God knows I wear enough things that make my wife cringe LOL


----------



## simonfoy

twe_Ed said:


> I understand the appeal of the Windsor knot and largely go with it if _*the tie*_ will allow it. However with a larger neck i have found that not only does it mean that the tie ends up shorter but because of the amount of material in the knot it can end up looking rather 'premiership' - a easy to understand definition for a fellow Brit. This is when a half Windsor comes into it's own. Sticking with the one knot can also be restrictive if the tie is of a skinnier nature...I have a Rocha tie that I simply cannot get a decent Windsor in as the knot looks ungainly.
> 
> I always used to dismiss the four-in-hand as being a 'schoolboy' knot but when carefully applied to the right tie and with a little fussing I actually think it can look great and I'm using it more and more. I used a four-in-hand knot today with a woven silk Pierre Cardin tie in a modern plaid-type design and it looked great with a nice little dimple that stayed in place all day.
> 
> There are apparently a total of 85 knots that can be tied in a common or garden necktie (calculated by Cambridge physicists Thomas Fink and Yong Mao) with 13 aesthetically pleasing variations so maybe give their book a look and see if anything else grabs your attention. Give the Pratt Knot a go, this link might help https://www.tie-a-tie.net/pratt.html
> 
> As for the jacket, it's not to my taste, but hey, wear what pleases you. God knows I wear enough things that make my wife cringe LOL


i do understand what you mean. I find though that other ties that I have tried slope to one side if they're not a DW. I will though, endeavour to try a four in hand and see how I get on. The red tie I think is the thickest tie I have hence why it looked so short.

I appreciate the advice. I don't have any intention of throwing it away, despite the cries of : give it to the homeless. I will keep it and wear it with something different. I did post a pic of it with black trousers a while ago and nobody commented, or they were being polite. Anyway, I do like it and one cannot dress to standards that suit everyone all the time. I just have to please the most important person, me.

Thanks again twe Ed

Simon


----------



## ajo

.










upr_crust

For a museum bash I think the scarf and tie combo is definitely not pedestrian! As always one is awed at your sartorial splendour.:icon_smile_big:

ajo


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
Taverniti Jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AmEng

upr_crust said:


> I am going to a fundraiser for the Metropolitan Museum this evening, the lighting of the Christmas tree in the Medieval Court, and decided that I should pull out all of the sartorial stops for the event (even if the only person who notices is myself).
> 
> So, three cheers for being over the top . . .


You always have such good accessories!


----------



## New_to_this

As my name suggests, I'm brandy new to caring to look my best. Anyhow - here's today's ensemble. The lighting is terrible, but dynamically, the pants were purhased together with the coat as a suit. Contrast the lapels to see just how much the ligting is making the pants and jacket look 'off'. The DB coat looks a -lot-darker black in real life.

On that note - any photography tips would be great as that's not a strong suit here either.

Criticism is quite welcome - I'm here to learn!










Hmmm maybe this wasn't a good angle to stand at either. I look so frumpy about the midsection, like its a potato sack. Hmmmm. That's not the impression I ever got in a mirror or from family feedback... I've still got some extra padding of my own, but I remember this being more flattering. Am I kidding myself again?


----------



## upr_crust

If you live long enough, you accumulate the right stuff - the braces are five years old, the scarf is about nine years in my possession, the cufflinks were made for me some 15 years ago, I think, and the watch was a birthday gift from last month.

Thanks for the compliment, in any case.



AmEng said:


> You always have such good accessories!


----------



## upr_crust

*Apres le spectacle . . .*

For those who wish to know, my observations about the lighting of the Christmas tree at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

First off, paraphrasing my late husband, the lighting of the Christmas tree at the Metropolitan Museum of Art is one of the most goyishe things one could ever witness a more white-bread event it would be hard to imagine. It was an event dominated by the old and the young - apparently there are parents (or grandparents) indulgent enough of their non-adult spawn to schlepp them into the Met at $200/head in order to watch them bring up the spotlights on the Christmas tree (an event that I missed in this iteration - it's rather like watching someone open an envelope - very, very slowly). If the event were any measure of the reviving economy, the economy will be back and revived very soon - the event was very well attended.

The crowd was large, well-behaved, and very conventional in its attire - the men were almost all in jackets and ties, and the women in dresses, No one was too over the top, or too fabulous - all were tastefully in between.

The food was buffet servings of ham. turkey, pureed sweet potatoes, some form of creamy cauliflower casserole, skinny baby carrots, asparagus spears, those tiny miniature squashes (pattypans?), salad, and cranberry sauce (which I eschewed - today's tie was Charvet, and I try not to tempt fate with Charvet). There were only forks with which to eat, which was something of a challenge, as the turkey and the ham weren't always quite fork tender. The bar, as with all museum events, was well-stocked, if not with particularly high-end alcohol - the wine list was "red or white" - potable, but cost-conscious.

There was a buffet line of "kiddie food" - pigs in blankets, macaroni and cheese, miniature slices of pizza, and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches (cut into proper tea-sandwich triangles, with the crusts cut off). The pigs in blankets were very popular - a lot of the people in the line for the kiddie food were old enough to be grandparents, and the pigs in blankets ran out before the lighting of the tree.

At about 7:15 PM, everyone scrambled to get a good seat for the viewing of the tree. As I had seen the lighting ceremony several years ago, presented by the same woman as did it then (the daughter of the original donor of the huge cache of Neapolitan creche figures to the Met), I decamped before the actual event. As in years past, the entertainment was all under-age - there was a brass quintet manned by what appeared to be a group of high-school seniors (talented, but not perfect), and the musical portion of the tree lighting ceremony was performed by the Young People's Chorus of New York City.

For this event, I was well, but not overly well dressed, as shown in my posting in this thread of this morning.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Upr, superb accesseorizing! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Horticulturalist

David Reeves said:


> Its a bit dark but this was the best one.


David, thanks. Looks great!


----------



## Horticulturalist

New_to_this said:


> As my name suggests, I'm brandy new to caring to look my best. Anyhow - here's today's ensemble. The lighting is terrible, but dynamically, the pants were purhased together with the coat as a suit. Contrast the lapels to see just how much the ligting is making the pants and jacket look 'off'. The DB coat looks a -lot-darker black in real life.
> 
> On that note - any photography tips would be great as that's not a strong suit here either.
> 
> Criticism is quite welcome - I'm here to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm maybe this wasn't a good angle to stand at either. I look so frumpy about the midsection, like its a potato sack. Hmmmm. That's not the impression I ever got in a mirror or from family feedback... I've still got some extra padding of my own, but I remember this being more flattering. Am I kidding myself again?


Hi, New to this, welcome! At first I didn't think it was a suit, but an odd jacket and separate trousers. As you say, the light really is playing tricks! The suit looks nice, but I'm not too keen on that shirt, may have looked better with a plain white or blue, and then let the tie and pocket square "do the talking"... What are the shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple to end the week . . .*

As I'm gearing up for weekend guests (arriving tomorrow - with household chores still to be done), simplicity is a virtue this morning . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

New_to_this said:


> Hmmm maybe this wasn't a good angle to stand at either. I look so frumpy about the midsection, like its a potato sack. Hmmmm. That's not the impression I ever got in a mirror or from family feedback... I've still got some extra padding of my own, but I remember this being more flattering. Am I kidding myself again?


The pictures will help you greatly as they do not lie!!

Posture, fit and the right clothes can overcome a great deal.

I have to take your word for the pants and jacket matching, but I'd like to think you are dressed for a night out and not for work.


----------



## Top Guns

upr_crust said:


> As I'm gearing up for weekend guests (arriving tomorrow - with household chores still to be done), simplicity is a virtue this morning . . .


Your version of simplicity is what most of the rest of us would view as the eptiome of just dressing well. Thank you for all the sharing you have done--I have learned so much from your pictures.


----------



## BrassGuru

RL Blazer
JAB Shirt
Tie Bar Tie
Banana Republic Twill Trousers
BB Socks
Florsheim Wingtips


Dec 3 by balsnow, on Flickr


----------



## New_to_this

*Thanks*

I appreciate the feedback. I'll try this one with a plain white next time I wear it.

The shoes are a Craddock-Terry plain toe blucher. I guess you can't see them very well in this.

Also - I'm going to try and stand straight on for photos now. I figured out why it looked so terrible. The jacket comes in much more pronouncedly at the waist than you can really see, my left arm is blocking the curvature of the fit around my midsection, and the jacket is showing some wrinkles, it's the end of a long day in this suit, right before I changed out of it for the night, and I was in and out of the car about a dozen times over the course of the day.

While I'm at it - today is a very casual day - stay at home and type, with a friendly lunch with some loosely associated people in the same general industry, and pick the kids up from school. Jeans, gray V neck sweater and a brown teed jacket.

Again - feedback requested!









The shoes are a black nubeck slip on that have replaced sneakers for my very casual days (unless I'm actually doing something that would really want sneakers - like playing ball).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Collared shirt under sweater and shorter sleeves on same would improve the ensemble imensely!!


----------



## New_to_this

OK

Do I wear the shirt with a tie, or leave the top button open? I'd rather go sans tie if it would look ok, as lunch is not at all supposed to be a 'business' thing, it's just a few guys getting together for a sammich and maybe a beer.

Also - I don't own a similar sweater with shorter sleeves. Is there a way to cuff them (maybe under) that would look alright, or should I just leave them long?

Shirt color? If possible, I'd like to avoid white, I only have 1 white shirt, and it's being saved for use with a three piece suit on Monday. I've a dusty olive that might fit with the brown and gray nicely, or black are the available options that jump to mind. I have some lighter blue and white shirts, but I don't think the colors would coordinate at all with what I'm already wearing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Plenty of color options for the shirt would work including gingham.

The v-neck of the sweater doesn't appear low enough for a tie and if you stick to jeans I'd never wear a tie with them anyway. So no tie. 

The sweater sleeves can be folded up once to correct the length.


----------



## simonfoy

Hi New to this and welcome to the forum. I too am new, ish, and have learned so much in the past 9 or so months. I sincerely hope you have a good time here and learn all you can from some of the best dressed people around who continue to be a constant inspiration to me. Sometimes criticism is hard to take on the chin even when said with well meaning but remember it isn;t here to pull you down, it is in place to make you look better and by that you will in turn feel better about the way you dress. I constantly get it wrong, some sometimes a glimpse of brilliance rears its head and I get it right. 

Anyway Welcome and i wish you the best, well done for wanting to look smarter.

Simon


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> For those who wish to know, my observations about the lighting of the Christmas tree at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.


Sounds like a wonderful night had by all. thanks for sharing it with us Bruce.

Kindest regards

Simon


----------



## New_to_this

*Thanks again!*

I do try to take any advice and criticism in exactly that light. I am painfully aware at how new to this whole world I am, and missteps abound! It's quite fun, learning to put together my personal best appearance, though. I've only really been at it for a few weeks, and there is a palpable difference in the way I am received and treated. It's nice to be able to take a little pride in my appearance too, to know that I put some effort forward, and that the effort shows in a positive way.


----------



## Horticulturalist

upr_crust said:


> As I'm gearing up for weekend guests (arriving tomorrow - with household chores still to be done), simplicity is a virtue this morning . . .


I'm imagining you doing your chores in your usual immaculate outfit: a bit of hoovering, spot of dusting, making the beds, cleaning the bathroom (might want to remove jacket for this, and tuck in tie), cooking dinner and chopping onions, tears streaming down your face... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Here's a few of my recent efforts...



















And here's what I like to call "gypsy chic" (or not so chic, as the case may be...)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

My week started fighting off the last of H1N1...it was an exhausting fight, but I emerged victorious. It ended with some loud overcoats:

















































































Have a nice weekend!


----------



## upr_crust

Horticulture, your ironic tone is truly striking - you make me sound like the male equivalent of June Cleaver, vacuuming in pearls and high heels. Trust me, I do not dress to do housework, and like all good Manhattanites, I do not cook at home except under extreme duress . . .

BTW, I like your latest posting - the non-gypsy chic look better than the other, but both colourful and inventive, with that country flavour that goes with your profession . . .



Horticulturalist said:


> I'm imagining you doing your chores in your usual immaculate outfit: a bit of hoovering, spot of dusting, making the beds, cleaning the bathroom (might want to remove jacket for this, and tuck in tie), cooking dinner and chopping onions, tears streaming down your face... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## sporto55

New_to_this said:


> OK
> 
> Do I wear the shirt with a tie, or leave the top button open? I'd rather go sans tie if it would look ok, as lunch is not at all supposed to be a 'business' thing, it's just a few guys getting together for a sammich and maybe a beer.
> 
> Also - I don't own a similar sweater with shorter sleeves. Is there a way to cuff them (maybe under) that would look alright, or should I just leave them long?
> 
> Shirt color? If possible, I'd like to avoid white, I only have 1 white shirt, and it's being saved for use with a three piece suit on Monday. I've a dusty olive that might fit with the brown and gray nicely, or black are the available options that jump to mind. I have some lighter blue and white shirts, but I don't think the colors would coordinate at all with what I'm already wearing.


Fold the ends of the sleeves. The jacket looks a little snug. Definitely need a shirt, maybe a nice white T-shirt with a good fitting neck. Just my opinion.


----------



## YoungClayB

Tour of homes this afternoon.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

upr_crust said:


> (Note the extended tabs for the brace buttons - Martin Greenfield's idea.)


Michael Douglas also used extended tabs for his braces in Wall Street.


----------



## ejm827

NooB here..just wanted to say hi, and let UPR, and everyone else, know I always look forward to your posts. Unfortunately, I have no pictures as of yet, but since Thursday I have been wearing various Columbia and Marmot parkas, Marmot snow pants, Sorel or North Face boots, Marmot gloves, Swix hats, and TTerramar base layers as we dig out from the 42 inches of snow we have picked up since Thursday afternoon (fortunately, it stopped snowing sometime early Friday morning)...


----------



## upr_crust

Was that the first version, or the new one? (Not that I cared for either, as movies - I didn't sit through the second one long enough to see Michael Douglas suited up.)



Bruce Wayne said:


> Michael Douglas also used extended tabs for his braces in Wall Street.


----------



## upr_crust

Ewww - 42 inches? Buffalo redefines "lake effect snow" - your choices for attire are perfectly in keeping with the local climate.

Glad to know that the visuals are giving you something to think about other than snow, snow shovels, snow blowers, or snow plows . . .



ejm827 said:


> NooB here..just wanted to say hi, and let UPR, and everyone else, know I always look forward to your posts. Unfortunately, I have no pictures as of yet, but since Thursday I have been wearing various Columbia and Marmot parkas, Marmot snow pants, Sorel or North Face boots, Marmot gloves, Swix hats, and TTerramar base layers as we dig out from the 42 inches of snow we have picked up since Thursday afternoon (fortunately, it stopped snowing sometime early Friday morning)...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Nudie jeans
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ejm827

I do believe the lake effect band set up directly over our block..

Well, enough of my hijacking the thread. Everyone have a safe evening.



upr_crust said:


> Ewww - 42 inches? Buffalo redefines "lake effect snow" - your choices for attire are perfectly in keeping with the local climate.
> 
> Glad to know that the visuals are giving you something to think about other than snow, snow shovels, snow blowers, or snow plows . . .


----------



## twe_Ed

rgrossicone said:


> My week started fighting off the last of H1N1...it was an exhausting fight, but I emerged victorious. It ended with some loud overcoats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Loud maybe, but amazing nonetheless. I am going through a stage of coveting all dogtooth items I see and desperate to stumble across something like this whilst on the pretense of Christmas shopping but to no avail.

We are a few days overdue with the arrival of our first child so if my forum comments become erratic and somewhat fevered over the next few days please blame it on lack of sleep and all the other difficulties of learning to cope with caring for a new little life.


----------



## YoungClayB

Men's breakfast at church this morning followed by worship service. My last day of freedom before I return to work after 12 weeks of paternity leave; it's been nice but I am definitely ready to get back into the swing of things. 

Maiden voyage for this camel hair!





Here are the details:
Shirt: BB Herringbone
Tie: BB Makers AM
Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
Pants: Austin Reed OTR
Socks: Gold Toe Fluffies
Shoes: AE Concords


----------



## simonfoy

twe_Ed said:


> Loud maybe, but amazing nonetheless. I am going through a stage of coveting all dogtooth items I see and desperate to stumble across something like this whilst on the pretense of Christmas shopping but to no avail.
> 
> We are a few days overdue with the arrival of our first child so if my forum comments become erratic and somewhat fevered over the next few days please blame it on lack of sleep and all the other difficulties of learning to cope with caring for a new little life.


I wish you all the best on your impending arrival. A new baby at Christmastime, what joy. Good luck and savour the memories (and don't forget to post us a picture) will be thinking about you.

Simon


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Men's breakfast at church this morning followed by worship service. My last day of freedom before I return to work after 12 weeks of paternity leave; it's been nice but I am definitely ready to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Maiden voyage for this camel hair!
> 
> Here are the details:
> Shirt: BB Herringbone
> Tie: BB Makers AM
> Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
> Pants: Austin Reed OTR
> Socks: Gold Toe Fluffies
> Shoes: AE Concords


looking very nice
how did you survive twelve weeks off?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton three-piece suit
Ferragamo pocket square
CK tie
Prada shirt
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Lobb balmorals
Creed Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bruce Wayne

upr_crust said:


> Was that the first version, or the new one? (Not that I cared for either, as movies - I didn't sit through the second one long enough to see Michael Douglas suited up.)


The first one from 1987. I haven't seen the new one, but from the trailers I'm a little disappointed with Douglas' wardrobe. It doesn't look like it holds a candle to the original's sharpness.


----------



## hockeyinsider

twe_Ed said:


> Loud maybe, but amazing nonetheless. I am going through a stage of coveting all dogtooth items I see and desperate to stumble across something like this whilst on the pretense of Christmas shopping but to no avail.
> 
> We are a few days overdue with the arrival of our first child so if my forum comments become erratic and somewhat fevered over the next few days please blame it on lack of sleep and all the other difficulties of learning to cope with caring for a new little life.


CT has a nice dogtooth sportcoat for under $295.


----------



## upr_crust

*Soemthing from the recent past, which looks something like today's attire . . .*

Some shots of what I wore one night out on the town in London last month - not too different than today's attire . . .


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> Men's breakfast at church this morning followed by worship service. My last day of freedom before I return to work after 12 weeks of paternity leave; it's been nice but I am definitely ready to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Maiden voyage for this camel hair!
> 
> Here are the details:
> Shirt: BB Herringbone
> Tie: BB Makers AM
> Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
> Pants: Austin Reed OTR
> Socks: Gold Toe Fluffies
> Shoes: AE Concords


Clay,

Sharp looking ensemble, and a great fit on the jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*For comparison's sake, today's attire - slightly rumpled, with a more tired-looking me than normal . . .*

Due to the presence of weekend guests, I had to perform my picture-taking duties this evening for today's attire. I apologize for being somewhat more rumpled than normal, and for any extra bags under my eyes - it's been Monday with a vengence . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
DG pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Lobb slip-ons
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## karnak47

This would look good with a turtleneck. Grey, black, burgundy would look sharp. Loose the white belt


----------



## karnak47

Just because you can grow a beard doesn't mean you should. I think it really distracts from a very nice trad look. Just my opinon.


----------



## karnak47

I'd probably do a turtleneck in olive green. And yes, do get some V-neck t-shirts.


----------



## karnak47

Let me guess, somebody actually told you your hair looked good that way. Right?


----------



## karnak47

Very nice.


----------



## karnak47

Nice suit. Get some wingtips.


----------



## karnak47

Very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

*Flannel and tweed - an antidote for cold weather . . .*

It's to reach a dazzling high temperature today of about 36F/2C, so flannel and heavy tweeds are called for this morning,


----------



## Kingstonian

rgrossicone said:


>


Last two are the best looks. Conservative for you perhaps.

Is the beard still some protest against teachers terms and condition in New York ?


----------



## Kingstonian

Why are you standing like a gunslinger in an old Western?


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Some shots of what I wore one night out on the town in London last month - not too different than today's attire . . .


OK you get points for varying the poses.

The standing, right hand on chest, feet slightly wider than shoulder width look is absent above.

The shirts and tie laid out in a particular manner is also gone.


----------



## Chouan

Black brogues, by Loake, very dark blue trousers and dark blue herringbone patterned jacket, both by Cerruti, light blue, pink and white Turnbull & Asser shirt and bright blue woven silk tie by Zegna. Over that ensemble, when I leave the building, a buff coloured cashmere scarf, make unknown, an RN greatcoat and a Soviet Navy Officer's Ushanka, bought in Ventspils when it was still the USSR.
I'm still cold.....


----------



## upr_crust

The poses changed for three simple reasons. First and foremost, I had a cameraman other than myself and the self-timer mechanism. Second, I was in a hotel room in South Kensington, rather than a living room in a Manhattan apartment. Third, the photos were taken when I was fully awake, as opposed to my normal postings, which are taken early in the AM, not a great time for me to get creative with the poses, as the photos posted are documentation, not art, and I do occasionally have to do things like get to work on time.

As for the photos of the shirt, tie and accessories off my body, those were started after requests were made to give more detail for said accessories.



Kingstonian said:


> OK you get points for varying the poses.
> 
> The standing, right hand on chest, feet slightly wider than shoulder width look is absent above.
> 
> The shirts and tie laid out in a particular manner is also gone.


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Third, the photos were taken when I was fully awake, as opposed to my normal postings, which are taken early in the AM, not a great time for me to get creative with the poses, as the photos posted are documentation, not art, and I do occasionally have to do things like get to work on time.


OK I am awarding extra points for taking photos before you go to work. Most people find it difficult enough to get washed and dressed, grab a bite to eat and get out the door without forgetting anything.

Foostering with camera equipment is really going that extra mile.


----------



## Horticulturalist

What, exactly, is the point you're trying to make, Kingstonian?


----------



## upr_crust

I believe that Kingstonian was rather bored with my static poses, and was happier with the photos taken while I was on holiday in London, until such time as he was informed as to exactly when, and under what conditions I take my posting photos, at which point he relented on his adverse aesthetic judgment.



Horticulturalist said:


> What, exactly, is the point you're trying to make, Kingstonian?


----------



## perpetualscholar

Long time reader, very infrequent poster. Upr_crust; please keep doing what you are doing. I enjoy seeing each ensemble daily! I get a chuckle out of seeing what you wear on "poor weather days"! If the masses only dressed that well regularly....


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> I believe that Kingstonian was rather bored with my static poses, and was happier with the photos taken while I was on holiday in London, until such time as he was informed as to exactly when, and under what conditions I take my posting photos, at which point he relented on his adverse aesthetic judgment.


Correct.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Matt2. It would seem to be my fate to be a hothouse orchid in a field full of cornstalks (present cyber-company excepted, of course). It's a dirty job, but someone has to keep the clothiers' doors open .



Matt2 said:


> Long time reader, very infrequent poster. Upr_crust; please keep doing what you are doing. I enjoy seeing each ensemble daily! I get a chuckle out of seeing what you wear on "poor weather days"! If the masses only dressed that well regularly....


----------



## Horticulturalist

upr_crust said:


> I believe that Kingstonian was rather bored with my static poses, and was happier with the photos taken while I was on holiday in London, until such time as he was informed as to exactly when, and under what conditions I take my posting photos, at which point he relented on his adverse aesthetic judgment.





Kingstonian said:


> Correct.


Well, I'm glad that's all cleared up! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*So that . . .*



Kingstonian said:


> Why are you standing like a gunslinger in an old Western?


. . . he can show how slim he is and how well that jacket fits him, natch:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

karnak47 said:


> This would look good with a turtleneck. Grey, black, burgundy would look sharp. Loose the white belt





karnak47 said:


> Just because you can grow a beard doesn't mean you should. I think it really distracts from a very nice trad look. Just my opinon.





karnak47 said:


> I'd probably do a turtleneck in olive green. And yes, do get some V-neck t-shirts.





karnak47 said:


> Let me guess, somebody actually told you your hair looked good that way. Right?





karnak47 said:


> Very nice.





karnak47 said:


> Nice suit. Get some wingtips.





karnak47 said:


> Very nice.


 ... who are these comments directed at? :confused2:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Judging by some of the comments, maybe it's best we don't know! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Midweek, and not a moment too soon . . .*

The excess avoirdupois one normally acquires at this time of year is currently plaguing my midsection - no need to note that from the photos.

At Kingstonian's prompting, I've included a new pose in today's photos, just for variation's sake. Hope that it provides interest . . .


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> At Kingstonian's prompting, I've included a new pose in today's photos, just for variation's sake. Hope that it provides interest . . .


Stances seem more natural to me. You will probably get others saying that the hand on heart stance was your unique trademark though.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm with Horticulture on this one - unless I get to claim the two "very nice" comments .



Horticulturalist said:


> Judging by some of the comments, maybe it's best we don't know! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Top Guns

upr_crust said:


> At Kingstonian's prompting, I've included a new pose in today's photos, just for variation's sake. Hope that it provides interest . . .


I do believe Billy Joel has already put into words what I feel. Don't go changin' to try to please me.

Variety is nice, but routine equates to comfort. Do what you want to do and then sit back and let us enjoy.


----------



## simonfoy

YUP, I enjoy the normal poses, it gives a good impression on how the clothes fit. The sitting one doesn't.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## Jeff1969

Challenge today: Going to a software conference to recruit programmers. How to look interesting and competent without looking out of place or too stuffy to work for? Its going to rain all day and I have to walk outside.

Blue/olive/tan Viyella Shirt
Levi 501 STF (!)
Blue and grey stripe socks
Brown AE Mapletons (My rain shoe)
AE Brown Yukon Belt
Charcoal grey wool topcoat
Black & white speckled Borsalino flat cap


----------



## Horticulturalist

YoungClayB said:


> Maiden voyage for this camel hair!


Great jacket and great fit! One of my favourite outfits from you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Horticulturalist

upr_crust said:


> At Kingstonian's prompting, I've included a new pose in today's photos, just for variation's sake. Hope that it provides interest . . .


Looking good as usual, Upr, new poses notwithstanding. :icon_smile:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Orgetorix said:


>


Lovely suit and tie. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


Nice jacket, Cruiser. Personally I'd choose a different shirt to "liven things up a bit", but that's just me, and I'm sure it works fine for you!


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> looking very nice
> how did you survive twelve weeks off?


Haha. A better question is how I managed to survive the first three days back.



riyadh552 said:


> Clay,
> 
> Sharp looking ensemble, and a great fit on the jacket.


Thanks. It's one of my better goodwill finds. No alteration were required.



karnak47 said:


> Let me guess, somebody actually told you your hair looked good that way. Right?


Yes, my camel told me so



Kingstonian said:


> Why are you standing like a gunslinger in an old Western?


You never know who might roll up on you when snapping WAYWT pics



Horticulturalist said:


> Great jacket and great fit! One of my favourite outfits from you. :thumbs-up:


Thanks man. I appreciate that


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A bit of holiday madness, with an impulse acquisition . . .*

Today's footwear was acquired quite by chance last night, after quaffing a few Chardonnays at the special event at Brooks Bros. on Madison Ave. last night. In seeking someplace quiet, I went next door to Paul Stuart's, and found these balmoral boots, on sale, no less. On impulse, I bought them.

As below, the boots pre-wearing:




























And the rest of today's rig . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^very nice boots Upr. Enjoy!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

GOSH!!

Those are nice boots!!


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Love the boots, Upr. I need a pair of black bal boots.

Here's me today:


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Today's footwear was acquired quite by chance last night, after quaffing a few Chardonnays at the special event at Brooks Bros. on Madison Ave. last night. In seeking someplace quiet, I went next door to Paul Stuart's, and found these balmoral boots, on sale, no less. On impulse, I bought them.
> 
> As below, the boots pre-wearing:


Very sharp boots Upr. Excellent impulse.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, everyone, for the positive comments. Walking is something of a new adventure, having my ankles laced up as they are (I'm not used to it, yet), but they've taken their first shine very well, and have gathered positive notice in my office.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Very nice boots, Upr. Very Edwardian!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLP scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
JS jeans
Brioni belt
DD socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Nice boots Upr. An impulse buy is a good buy imo. They are quite superb. Not too fancy either. I think it would perhaps be too much in a boot. Good buy, I hope you're well Sir. 

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

The boots are quite comfortable in the foot, but my ankles are not yet used to the constrictions when the boot is laced all the way up. That, I assume, will come with time.

As for the style, the lines are those of a classical pair of well-made balmoral shoes - just much taller.

Thanks for the compliments, and yes, I am well, and will be happier once tomorrow comes to an end! TGIF!



simonfoy said:


> Nice boots Upr. An impulse buy is a good buy imo. They are quite superb. Not too fancy either. I think it would perhaps be too much in a boot. Good buy, I hope you're well Sir.
> 
> Simon


----------



## twe_Ed

Hmmmm...I'm going to against the grain here and express that I'm not a big fan of those boots upr, as much it pains me to pass a negative comment on your superior taste and style. I think it's because I'm probably 'missing something' rather than having a good reason but they just don't chime with me. High laced boots of that style just make me think of films like The Railway Children or any number of Dickens adapations. However with a bit of hard work that plain toe look like it would take a superior shine and I do enjoy an hours polishing now and again.

It might also be that I have big feet and a wide fitting so they won't fit me or suit me, jealousy does play a large part in my opinion forming.


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Today's footwear was acquired quite by chance last night, after quaffing a few Chardonnays at the special event at Brooks Bros. on Madison Ave. last night. In seeking someplace quiet, I went next door to Paul Stuart's, and found these balmoral boots, on sale, no less. On impulse, I bought them.


Cool boots Upr. I love dress boots, great for keeping your ankles just little warmer in this lovely weather we've been having lately. With some wear, the uppers will soften up and become a lot more comfy! I thought about hitting the party as well, but my fatherly duties called...as usual.  Enjoy them.


----------



## upr_crust

*After a week of three-piece or double-breasted suits, something a little more toned down . . .*

. . . well, at least for me .

https://img585.imageshack.us/i/p1020324499x1280.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/p1020323502x1280.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/p1020322928x1280.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img839.imageshack.us/i/p1020322928x1280.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img59.imageshack.us/i/p1020321866x1280.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## upr_crust

I appreciate your candor, and I do confess that the boots in question do evoke an earlier time and place (rather more than one might hope for, sometimes). They did take an excellent shine - I had them done at my local shoe repair shop. When next I wear them, you'll be able to see the results.

My feet are medium of length and width, making it relatively easy for me to find footwear (which I do with alarming regularity  ).



twe_Ed said:


> Hmmmm...I'm going to against the grain here and express that I'm not a big fan of those boots upr, as much it pains me to pass a negative comment on your superior taste and style. I think it's because I'm probably 'missing something' rather than having a good reason but they just don't chime with me. High laced boots of that style just make me think of films like The Railway Children or any number of Dickens adapations. However with a bit of hard work that plain toe look like it would take a superior shine and I do enjoy an hours polishing now and again.
> 
> It might also be that I have big feet and a wide fitting so they won't fit me or suit me, jealousy does play a large part in my opinion forming.


----------



## upr_crust

RG you didn't miss all that much by not attending BB's party for St. Jude's Hospital - a great jostling crowd of schnorrers downing chardonnay or pinot grigio, and acting like vultures at the sight of a tray of hors d'oeuvres. (I would count myself among the schnorrers, save for the fact that I actually do drop a fair amount of change at that particular institution.)

It would have been an unexpected pleasure to run into you there, in any case, had you come.

Had I not attended the party, Paul Stuart's would have been one pair of balmoral boots heavier . I will attempt to get used to the constriction at the ankles . . .



rgrossicone said:


> Cool boots Upr. I love dress boots, great for keeping your ankles just little warmer in this lovely weather we've been having lately. With some wear, the uppers will soften up and become a lot more comfy! I thought about hitting the party as well, but my fatherly duties called...as usual.  Enjoy them.


----------



## C_Clarke

New_to_this said:


> On that note - any photography tips would be great as that's not a strong suit here either.
> 
> Criticism is quite welcome - I'm here to learn!


This is likely a bit much for just taking photos of yourself, but if it's an actual hobby then perhaps not. A few things you can do to capture better portraits are:

Use natural light if you can.

Using a better lens than what typically comes with point-and-shoot cameras. Are you shooting with a DSLR or better? You don't have to go crazy buying equipment, I snapped up a pretty decent Nikon last year for about $400 on Amazon.

Shoot in a space that doesn't have a busy background, if possible.

Minimize camera shaking by using a tripod or setting it on a flat surface and using the timer.

Focus on your eyes and not standing directly in the middle of the frame.

There are more, but I'll stop there so as not to ruin this thread!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## C_Clarke

Orgetorix said:


>


Very sharp that day!


----------



## YoungClayB

My first week back at work after a nice long paternity leave:

Monday: Started out casually. I was expecting a slow first day back, but got called into an all day meeting at 8:15am and was the only fellow not wearing a tie, which I sort of regreted. I was comfortable though.



Tuesday: Boy am I glad that I snapped WAYWT pics of Tuesday's outfit. It had been some time since I had put on these high waisted HSM trousers and I had no idea how LONG they were. I will not wear these again until I can shorten them by about 2 inches.



Wednesday: I was pretty happy with how this one turned out. First time wearing the tie which was thrifted at the GW. I thought the outline of the dots worked well with the tan camel hair.




My new HT overcoat arrived today. I'm very excited about the warmth it will provide as I will be hiking around downtown Charlotte every day next week.


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
BJ belt
PS socks
BJ boots
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

This week was so cold...

















































































Have a great weekend boys.


----------



## twe_Ed

rgrossicone said:


> This week was so cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend boys.


A stellar display as normal RG. Particularly keen on the tartan strides (black watch?) and waistcoat (can't see enough to judge but looks a little like a Stewart variant). I'm always looking for a similar grey sportcoat with a herringbone pattern, but as I'm restricted to charity shops at the moment ahead of the arrival our first bambino I'm having to bide my time.

You have a collection of overcoats that every man should covet.

Enjoy your weekend also.

Ed


----------



## rgrossicone

twe_Ed said:


> A stellar display as normal RG. Particularly keen on the tartan strides (black watch?) and waistcoat (can't see enough to judge but looks a little like a Stewart variant). I'm always looking for a similar grey sportcoat with a herringbone pattern, but as I'm restricted to charity shops at the moment ahead of the arrival our first bambino I'm having to bide my time.
> 
> You have a collection of overcoats that every man should covet.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend also.
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed...the overcoat collection took a very long time to acquire...and all of them are thrifted except one which was a discount store purchase. As for the tweed, they're very common at thrifts and particularly over at the Trad Thrift Exchange...check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## joe98

RG,

What is the "rule" on buttoning overcoats, I have seen membes whom I respect sartorially buttoning them as they would a sport coat or suit and others buttoning all buttons?


----------



## Jovan

You can fasten all of them without worry. They are made for warmth and the buttons are there for a reason.


----------



## upr_crust

Great to see you posting again, RG, and the shots of you with your fur trooper hat remind me that I've not worn my fur hat this season - yet. I believe that it will get cold enough this week for such headgear. 

As always, RG, stylish and individual in your tastes - always something interesting to see (and possibly imitate!).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
MJ scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Taverniti jeans
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Lucchese boots
Guerlain Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

upr_crust said:


> Great to see you posting again, RG, and the shots of you with your fur trooper hat remind me that I've not worn my fur hat this season - yet. I believe that it will get cold enough this week for such headgear.
> 
> As always, RG, stylish and individual in your tastes - always something interesting to see (and possibly imitate!).


Thanks, and I'm surprised the middle of this past week wasn't cold enough for yours...maybe I'm getting more sensitive to the cold in my advanced state...


----------



## MikeDT

Off to a restaurant, so giving the DB blazer an outing today. It's currently -21C, so will have large parka and wooly hat as well.

BTW it's not an iPhone.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
NM pocket-square
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
Zegna pocket-square
NM tie
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Cartier belt
Varvatos socks
Brioni balmorals
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

MIkeDT: Only suggestions are to ditch the crew neck undershirt (or at least wear a white one) and wear a long sleeved shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

"Your advanced state"? You're young enough, in comparison to me, to be my spawn - I must simply be suffering from severe lack of paying attention to the weather - in below freezing temp's, I'll remember to wear my fur hat.



rgrossicone said:


> Thanks, and I'm surprised the middle of this past week wasn't cold enough for yours...maybe I'm getting more sensitive to the cold in my advanced state...


----------



## MikeDT

Jovan said:


> MIkeDT: Only suggestions are to ditch the crew neck undershirt (or at least wear a white one) and wear a long sleeved shirt.


Thanks Jovan, I do have to concur with your suggestions. My long-sleeved shirt was in the wash, everything else I've got is short-sleeved. Plus I will have to see if can get some white coloured thermals.


----------



## YoungClayB

Happy Sunday everyone. It's going to be a cold week. Brrrrrr!!!



Shirt: Jos A Bank
Tie: Daniel Cremieux
Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
Blazer: Stafford
Shoes: AE Hastings


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


>


Beautiful boots UprCrust, I am envious..


----------



## upr_crust

Trust me, it was a stroke of luck that brought them to my attention - and I'm still, after one wearing, not used to the enclosure of my ankle - time and wearing will assist in making that comfortable . . .

Thank you for the compliment, in any case - someone with your shoe collection to be envious of me is rare praise indeed.



gnatty8 said:


> Beautiful boots UprCrust, I am envious..


----------



## upr_crust

*Rushing into Monday morning . . .*

. . . running a shade late, so no blather, just photos.


----------



## YoungClayB

My first topcoat...ever. I assume that its acceptable to button these things all the way up for warmth right? I wanted to wear the blazer that I wore to church yesterday, but the top button feel off during church...doh. Need to get that put back on asap.







Topcoat: Harris Tweed by Richman Bros.
Blazer: New Castle & York
Shirt: Lands End
Tie: BB Makers
Pants: No Label (thifted)
Shoes: AE Hastings


----------



## AlanC

^Love the coat (certainly okay to button it up). Love the trousers, but I think they would be improved immeasurably by some fat (1.75") cuffs if you've got the room to do it. And while I'm dishing out unsolicited advice, consider a four in hand knot for your tie.

This from yesterday:


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB said:


> My first topcoat...ever. I assume that its acceptable to button these things all the way up for warmth right?


Yes, perfectly acceptable. I'm not sure where you or the other poster got the idea that it wasn't!


----------



## AlanC

Just saw these--fantastic!



upr_crust said:


> In seeking someplace quiet, I went next door to Paul Stuart's, and found these balmoral boots, on sale, no less. On impulse, I bought them.
> 
> As below, the boots pre-wearing:


----------



## dchandler2

Greetings from the great state of Texas. It was pretty cold yesterday so got the chance to wear the overcoat and black porkpie. Good looks by all. Keep up the good work men.


----------



## simonfoy

Going to see the Consultant today.


----------



## twe_Ed

simonfoy said:


> Going to see the Consultant today.


Not sure how the other esteemed members of the forum will comment however the pocket square in the overcoat seems a little out of place to me, I don't know if there is any formal protocol though.

Everything else, I like but possibly think about 2 button jackets rather than 3 as they can make you look at little larger than perhaps you are (something I'm learning from experience although I find some jackets look better than others) and have someone take a look at the length of the sleeves on your jacket, they're far too long and make it look like a little like a borrowed suit. The tailor I use charges between £15 and £20 for simple adjustments such as that and it makes a huge difference.

Keep it up, Ed

Edit...get a tailor to sort the hem of your trousers out too, they're also too long. You'll find it will really alter the overall shape of the suit and make you look much, much sharper.


----------



## Jovan

Here are my... rather blunt... opinions and suggestions. All are intended to be constructive. 

Pocket square in overcoat is a bit much and jumps out from everything else. I also think fainter pinstripes and a two button coat would flatter you better.

Shorten the suit sleeves by about two inches (rough estimate) or as much as it takes to show 1/4" of shirt sleeve when your arms are at rest. The length of the coat is fine. Trouser length needs an inch or two off. You'll want them just long enough to cover your socks and rest at the top of the shoe. The back crease should fall in a clean line, not gather in a baggy mess at your heel.

EDIT: Pretty much everything was already said by twe_Ed. Disregard!


----------



## upr_crust

+1 with the suggestions that Twe_ed made - the sleeves of the suit jacket are too long, and you should be able to button the top two buttons of the jacket for that style of high-gore three-button suit. 

Before you have the trousers adjusted for length, I noticed that they are not sitting precisely on your waist - you may wish to consult with the tailor as to whether you need a waist adjustment first, to allow the waistband to sit where it was designed to sit, then determine the proper trouser length. 

Otherwise, I like the suit fabric, and the shirt, suit and tie complement each other well - as twe_ed stated, with some relatively minor tweaking, you will look much sharper. 

(The pocket square in the overcoat pocket is an interesting touch - I like it.)


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Alan - too bad that you're not closer to NYC, you could swing by and see if there were any in your size .



AlanC said:


> Just saw these--fantastic!


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust has a good point. Braces are invaluable for that sort of thing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
Colombo scarf
Portolano gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
CK cords
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Love the coat, tie and trousers they are super. I would think with this cold to button tot he top is essential. I too wore mine yesterday to the top. I feel the cold though and am a soft bloke.

Simon



YoungClayB said:


> My first topcoat...ever. I assume that its acceptable to button these things all the way up for warmth right? I wanted to wear the blazer that I wore to church yesterday, but the top button feel off during church...doh. Need to get that put back on asap.
> 
> Topcoat: Harris Tweed by Richman Bros.
> Blazer: New Castle & York
> Shirt: Lands End
> Tie: BB Makers
> Pants: No Label (thifted)
> Shoes: AE Hastings


----------



## simonfoy

The trousers have just come back from the tailors lol.


----------



## simonfoy

Let me jsust clarify something. Sometimes Ican wear my trousers on my waistline and sometimes I cannot. It is all down to how much pain I am getting that day with my tumours. 

Now if I have the trousers made to the length when they are sitting low, if I ever want to pull them up they look half mast, too short. Therein lies my problem with trousers and it will not get any better either, worse if anything but I appreciate the advice.

I will have the sleeves shortened on the jacket and coat. I didn't fully understand what was meant about the 2 button comments. Do you mean I would suit a 2 button jacket as opposed to a 3? If so nearly all my jackets are 2 butting but this suit was given to me so no choice on this one. All my tweeds are 2 buttong also.

So overall the shoes were brilliant....LOL


----------



## Jovan

Simonfoy: Braces might be the thing for you then. You can wear a trouser waistband somewhat loose and still have them hoisted up.


----------



## twe_Ed

Jovan said:


> Simonfoy: Braces might be the thing for you then. You can wear a trouser waistband somewhat loose and still have them hoisted up.


+1 It's something I'm looking into myself although need to make sure I find the right trousers first, got a mind to have some natty dogtooth numbers made for me but have to save the pennies first.


----------



## upr_crust

+2 - If your trousers are fitted with brace buttons, they can be adjusted to be looser than they would be to be worn with a belt, which would be less constricting on days when your tumors hurt you. (My trousers fitted for braces are adjusted to be looser than those fitted exclusively to be worn with a belt.)


----------



## upr_crust

*A nearly unwearable shirt, some 25 years later . . .*

Today's shirt was originally bought at a renovation sale at Hilditch & Key, in March of 1985, and it's proven to be a challenge to wear ever since, hence its longevity (it almost never gets worn).

I think that today's combo tames it just about as much as can be done.


----------



## simonfoy

I could then perhaps wear the braces without a belt?? Os that correct? Of so that would solve so many problems and relieve pain for me. A tight belt on a tumour is a pain at best but if one can relieve it with simply braces it would be a sterling idea. Thanks for that, a great idea. I can then have my trousers turned up correctly.

Thanks again


----------



## upr_crust

One wears braces in lieu of a belt - "belt and suspenders" in US slang is a metaphor for over-protection. In your case, a somewhat looser waistband held up by braces would seem to afford you at least some level of comfort not available to you now.

Best of luck, and may the alterations work for you, sartorially and comfort-wise.



simonfoy said:


> I could then perhaps wear the braces without a belt?? Os that correct? Of so that would solve so many problems and relieve pain for me. A tight belt on a tumour is a pain at best but if one can relieve it with simply braces it would be a sterling idea. Thanks for that, a great idea. I can then have my trousers turned up correctly.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## Jovan

Hope it works out for you, Simon.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
LP sweater
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rbstc123

Persol 649
LE BD Shirt
BB Makers Tie
Vintage Herringbone Sport Coat black/gray
Gap scarf and khakis
BB Duffle w/ hood navy
BB British tan gloves cashmere lined
Alden BB Shell Cordovan PTB

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/dsc06258f.jpg/

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/dsc06259q.jpg/


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks Upr and Jovan

I think I will try it in lieu of a belt. It will certainly relieve the pressure of the belt off my stomach which is incredible uncomfortable. I can also hide them with a waistcoat although I only have one pair of trousers that accomodate buttoned braces, but have some clamp on braces. I know not ideal but if it works I can then adapt some trousers to buttons and buy some braces that button. They are not that big over here, I don't ever see them in shops.

Thanks again for the advice. I don't know if I will "ever" get it right it seems a million miles away but looking at photos of a wedding I went to last year I seem to have turned a corner and come along way. Looking through the photos I was holding my head in shame thinking: did I really go out looking like that!. I did. I will keep trying and also try to remember I will never please everyone. I know a few didn't like the pocket square in the coat but a few did too and apparently it is an unseen thing, A few DMs I had said it looked good and broke up an otherwise plain looking coat. So it just goes to show you cannot please everyone and it would be impossible to do so,

Thanks again guys, I sincerely appreciate your advice. Good Morning to you.

Simon



upr_crust said:


> One wears braces in lieu of a belt - "belt and suspenders" in US slang is a metaphor for over-protection. In your case, a somewhat looser waistband held up by braces would seem to afford you at least some level of comfort not available to you now.
> 
> Best of luck, and may the alterations work for you, sartorially and comfort-wise.


----------



## YoungClayB

AlanC said:


> ^Love the coat (certainly okay to button it up). Love the trousers, but I think they would be improved immeasurably by some fat (1.75") cuffs if you've got the room to do it. And while I'm dishing out unsolicited advice, consider a four in hand knot for your tie.


Thanks Alan. I will definitely think about cuffing these trousers. I love the cut of them. They fit perhaps better than any others I own.



Jovan said:


> Yes, perfectly acceptable. I'm not sure where you or the other poster got the idea that it wasn't!


Just checking. I had never heard it was wrong but wanted to check since I had never owned a topcoat before.



simonfoy said:


> Love the coat, tie and trousers they are super. I would think with this cold to button tot he top is essential. I too wore mine yesterday to the top. I feel the cold though and am a soft bloke.
> 
> Simon


Thanks Simon.

Suit for today. Same overcoat as yesterday so its not pictured. My left cuff is hiding in this pic. :/


----------



## upr_crust

*The holiday season is upon us, in no uncertain terms for the rest of this week, for me, at least . . .*

Tonight, I am having dinner with an old colleague - tomorrow, a large party at work, and Friday, a gathering of friends, so I'm in heavy-duty "seasonal party" mode. (Whether my clothes will all fit after all of this remains to be seen, though early indications cast doubt upon this prospect.)

In the meantime, however, today's attire . . .


----------



## Jovan

rbstc123 said:


> Persol 649
> LE BD Shirt
> BB Makers Tie
> Vintage Herringbone Sport Coat black/gray
> Gap scarf and khakis
> BB Duffle w/ hood navy
> BB British tan gloves cashmere lined
> Alden BB Shell Cordovan PTB
> 
> https://img684.imageshack.us/i/dsc06258f.jpg/


 Not bad, but please consider a smaller tie knot. Whatever you're using overwhelms the small button down collar.


----------



## simonfoy

Here is todays ensemble. Everything is MTM apart from the shirt. Fingers crossed it is OK.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
BR sweater
NM pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Gucci monkstraps
Accents d'aromes Darphin cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Simon: Nice country outfit. I assume you have a green tweed three piece but changed the coat? Only thing I'd do is shorten the coat sleeves a bit to show some shirt cuff.


----------



## simonfoy

No I don't. They were selling the trousers and waistcoat only. They said they could do a tweed jacket but it was very expensive and they cannot match the colour exactly. Also there was no fitting service for the jacket. One would simply send the measurments in. While I got away with it in the trousers and waistcoar a jacket is another matter and I would be better positioned to go and have a fitting service which they don't offer.

So went for a contrasting jacket. I though also too much tweed would be just that, too much.


----------



## YoungClayB

Another cold one in Charlotte.




Shirt: BB Non-iron (Traditional Fit)
Tie: Vintage BB Makers (Printed in England)
Pants: Bills M3s (Bark)
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Cricketeer
Shoes: AE 5 lasted Leeds in CXL
Socks: Target!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressed to sweat, and no good coat check facilities, either . . .*

Tonight is a large corporate function for my company, held in one of the cafeteria spaces for my employer. The event will include dancing, which I enjoy - my popularity as a dance partner due more to lack of inhibitions than skill, but which will supply me with some much-needed aerobic stimulation.

To that end, I am wearing clothes (particularly my tie) in which I don't care if I sweat a bit.

Also, the coat check facilities are "do-it-yourself" - a large number of coat racks, no numbers, no attendants - so a proper hat is not a good idea, hence the flat cap, which can be easily folded and stuck into my pocket or sleeve.

Otherwise, I guess that I might be considered presentable . . .


----------



## riyadh552

simonfoy said:


> Here is todays ensemble. Everything is MTM apart from the shirt. Fingers crossed it is OK.


Nice ensemble Simon. I especially like the suede shoes (or are they boots?).


----------



## Horticulturalist

:thumbs-up: Looks great, Simon. I especially like the waistcoat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
Malo polo
MB pant
TB belt
pp socks
Prada penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Dear upr_crust;

there should be an 11th Commandment thou shalt not covert another mans tie.

ajo


----------



## 10gallonhat

upr_crust said:


>


Who makes that pocket square? I like it a lot.


----------



## simonfoy

riyadh552 said:


> Nice ensemble Simon. I especially like the suede shoes (or are they boots?).


They are boots, made by Barkers UK. Very comfortable and smart. I only wear them if it is dry. They get sprayed before I go out and cleaned on the return. They are 2 years old and immaculate. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## simonfoy

Horticulturalist said:


> :thumbs-up: Looks great, Simon. I especially like the waistcoat.


Thanks Horty, it is made especially nice coming from someone as well dressed as you. Thanks


----------



## upr_crust

Let me also add my compliments to you, Simonfoy, on your latest posting - the trousers and waistcoat look great (and fit you well, from all appearances). Wear them in good health.


----------



## upr_crust

*A small visual joke to lighten the season, or, the adverse consequences of . . .*

. . . attending a large "work" holiday party?

Did I don today's socks as a visual piece of badinage, or do AAAC members, when they have the DTs', see purple socks instead of pink elephants? I leave that to the viewers to judge . . .

Today's attire, then . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Were there such a commandment, you would have broken it many times, from all evidence to date. As it is, yesterday's tie came from Oz or NZ - it was brought back to me as a souvenir by an old friend several years ago.



ajo said:


> Dear upr_crust;
> 
> there should be an 11th Commandment thou shalt not covert another mans tie.
> 
> ajo


----------



## upr_crust

The pocket square is Robert Talbott, and I am very fond of it as well - thanks.



a!!!!1 said:


> Who makes that pocket square? I like it a lot.


----------



## simonfoy

Very cold here today, snowing and I was going into school for a few hours then into town so I brought out the Harris Tweed jacket and Waistcoat. The trousers are a heavy cord from Bruhl. They are expensive for cords but now I realise why, I am so warm in them they are worth every penny. Shirts was a Van Heusen and the coat a Mac, padded on the inside and very heavy.warm.












BTW, It was snow NOT dandruff.




And one of the snow in the street for those in hotter climates....


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Let me also add my compliments to you, Simonfoy, on your latest posting - the trousers and waistcoat look great (and fit you well, from all appearances). Wear them in good health.


Thank you Bruce, you're very kind. I don't have many MTM clothes, if any, but I thought these were special and they make such a huge difference when it is cold. Thank you x


----------



## rgrossicone

Week started with a rip to Greenwood Cemetery Mon, Tues and Wed...lots of fun, but hella cold!































































































and back to reality, the living and the dead, in the classroom:








































Sorry for it being very picture heavy...just wanted to share some of my shots from Greenwood that I thought were very beautiful. Enjoy your weekend boys!


----------



## TomS

Long-time reader, but this is my first venture into the bear pit of WAYWT. Go gently on a young pretender!

















Suit M&S Collezione Wool/Silk
Shirt and tie both TM Lewin
Cufflinks found in a run-down old junk shop, 1930s (?), silver

I'm going to blame any interesting creases on the fact that I'm holding my camera (SLR! Heavy!) at arm's length. In future, I'll try to remember to do this while there are other people around to help with the photography...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
GB scarf
NM gloves
LP shirt
NM pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
testoni bluchers
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## FalconXtreme

behold my first post!! Last nite was my operation center Xmas party. perfect excuse to wear my latest purchases. Judge me!


























Jacket, tie, pants=hugo boss (black friday+hugo boss outlet =win!)
shirt=ben sherman
belt=ralph lauren 
shoes=cole haan strapped monks (another black friday steal, below pic is just a close up of the shoes when i tried them on in the store)


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Were there such a commandment, you would have broken it many times, from all evidence to date. As it is, yesterday's tie came from Oz or NZ - it was brought back to me as a souvenir by an old friend several years ago.


Sigh, no doubt for my sins I will be condemned to wear polyester ties for all eternity.


----------



## ajo

rgrossicone said:


>


OMG that fur hat is amazing, what type of animal was it?


----------



## BespokeMex

FalconXtreme said:


> behold my first post!! Last nite was my operation center Xmas party. perfect excuse to wear my latest purchases. Judge me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket, tie, pants=hugo boss (black friday+hugo boss outlet =win!)
> shirt=ben sherman
> belt=ralph lauren
> shoes=cole haan strapped monks (another black friday steal)


I'm sorry, but what are you trying to do to yourself? You are committing major faux pas by wearing anklet socks with dress shoes, and an even further blunder is not having them match the color of your pants, or at worst, your shoes. Also, you may want to considere showing a bit of shirt sleeve when wearing a jacket.


----------



## FalconXtreme

BespokeMex said:


> I'm sorry, but what are you trying to do to yourself? You are committing major faux pas by wearing anklet socks with dress shoes, and an even further blunder is not having them match the color of your pants, or at worst, your shoes. Also, you may want to considere showing a bit of shirt sleeve when wearing a jacket.


the shoe pic was me trying them on in the store not actually wearing. i should have pointed that out. i agree with needing to either get longer shirts or having my jacket sleeves shortened.


----------



## Jovan

TomS said:


> Long-time reader, but this is my first venture into the bear pit of WAYWT. Go gently on a young pretender!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit M&S Collezione Wool/Silk
> Shirt and tie both TM Lewin
> Cufflinks found in a run-down old junk shop, 1930s (?), silver
> 
> I'm going to blame any interesting creases on the fact that I'm holding my camera (SLR! Heavy!) at arm's length. In future, I'll try to remember to do this while there are other people around to help with the photography...


Yes, a full body photo would help us determine if everything is fitting right and if your sleeves and trousers are the right length. If anything you can set the camera on a timer, place it somewhere that's high enough, and give it hell.



FalconXtreme said:


> behold my first post!! Last nite was my operation center Xmas party. perfect excuse to wear my latest purchases. Judge me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket, tie, pants=hugo boss (black friday+hugo boss outlet =win!)
> shirt=ben sherman
> belt=ralph lauren
> shoes=cole haan strapped monks (another black friday steal)


 Was the picture of your shoes taken when trying them on? I ask because you appear to be wearing jeans in that one yet trousers with a crease in the other pictures.


----------



## FalconXtreme

Jovan said:


> Was the picture of your shoes taken when trying them on? I ask because you appear to be wearing jeans in that one yet trousers with a crease in the other pictures.


 precisely i just posted the pic of myself trying them on to show a close up.


----------



## BespokeMex

FalconXtreme said:


> precisely i just posted the pic of myself trying them on to show a close up.


That makes sense. My apologies.


----------



## TomS

Jovan said:


> Yes, a full body photo would help us determine if everything is fitting right and if your sleeves and trousers are the right length. If anything you can set the camera on a timer, place it somewhere that's high enough, and give it hell.


I was having a "Where's my tripod?!" moment, alas. Once it turns up, better photos will be forthcoming!


----------



## Jovan

FalconXtreme said:


> precisely i just posted the pic of myself trying them on to show a close up.


 Well, here goes my judgement then:

Try to show a bit of cuff, like BespokeMex suggested. Also, unless that shirt is brand spanking new, it looks like you might need to go down half a collar size.


----------



## Horticulturalist

simonfoy said:


> Thanks Horty, it is made especially nice coming from someone as well dressed as you. Thanks


Thanks for the compliment! Lovely Harris tweed jacket and waistcoat in your last picture. Sleeves perhaps a tad too long, but to be honest, the only people who will notice are us, the clothes-obsessives on this forum! :icon_smile_wink:

Rg, cool but warm-looking stuff. Nice pictures from the cemetary.. which just reminds me of this:




TomS, as mentioned by others, hard to tell on fit etc., but from what can be seen looks fine, if a bit "safe". But nothing wrong with that, of course! Welcome.

Oh, and Upr, enjoyed your study in purple!

Falcon, jacket looks nice, good fit, as well as with the trousers. Shoes look lovely. Not too sure about that tie and shirt together, though, a bit too much going on IMO. Welcome to posting!


----------



## rgrossicone

ajo said:


> OMG that fur hat is amazing, what type of animal was it?


Thanks Ant, rabbit, soooo warm. Hows summer treatin' ya?

Picked up our first family Christmas Tree today (now that the dogs are gone). Very thankful for this holiday season with my two kids. Our son went into anaphylactic shock Thursday at day care...thankfully he is alright, but now we carry around epi-pens, and so does our day care provider. Anyway:


----------



## twe_Ed

Another fine selection of clobber RG, I am especially loving the shoes and boots in your showing this week...in particular the cherry red DM's. How many holes?

Sorry to hear about your son's episode on Thursday, as the proud parent of a new baby boy (born at 4.56am on 17th) my heart sank a little when I read that, but glad to hear he's ok.

All the best, Ed


----------



## simonfoy

I sincerely hope your son remains well this season. It is hugely frightening for a parent but I pass on all my best wishes to you and your family.

Simon x



rgrossicone said:


> Thanks Ant, rabbit, soooo warm. Hows summer treatin' ya?
> 
> Picked up our first family Christmas Tree today (now that the dogs are gone). Very thankful for this holiday season with my two kids. Our son went into anaphylactic shock Thursday at day care...thankfully he is alright, but now we carry around epi-pens, and so does our day care provider. Anyway:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
NM scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
comfort cords
NM belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A couple of responses - bothl short . . .*

First off, RG, glad that the little guy is OK, and I am sure that you and Signora R. were scared out of your wits - I would be, were it my little one. Good that all has been resolved, and great fun weekend wear from you.

Thanks, Horticulture, for the vote of confidence on Friday's attire. Happily, I was able to excuse it at the office as a byproduct of too many libations the evening before, - others found it quite entertainingly attractive.


----------



## rgrossicone

twe_Ed said:


> Another fine selection of clobber RG, I am especially loving the shoes and boots in your showing this week...in particular the cherry red DM's. How many holes?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your son's episode on Thursday, as the proud parent of a new baby boy (born at 4.56am on 17th) my heart sank a little when I read that, but glad to hear he's ok.
> 
> All the best, Ed


Thanks Ed...they're 10 holes, have them in black as well (made in the UK of course!). Super congrats as well, enjoy whatever sleep you can get!



simonfoy said:


> I sincerely hope your son remains well this season. It is hugely frightening for a parent but I pass on all my best wishes to you and your family.
> 
> Simon x


Thanks Simon.



upr_crust said:


> First off, RG, glad that the little guy is OK, and I am sure that you and Signora R. were scared out of your wits - I would be, were it my little one. Good that all has been resolved, and great fun weekend wear from you.


Thanks Upr! You know guys, I don't know if it really hit me until after he was ok. Our day care did everything right, and then some. I'm glad to know he's in good hands, but the poor guy just seems to be allergic to so much. I'd give up every material possession (and boy, I have lots) just to never worry like that again.

Thanks again gents!


----------



## blairrob

New Years resolution: _work out like a madman, lose 5 pounds at the belt, add 15 above, drive to Big Apple, beat crap out of RG, steal his wife, children, clothes._ In that order.

man, those are great pics. Beautiful in every way! I don't think I've ever said this to anyone before, but I envy you. Well done! Makes me smile to look at them.


----------



## rgrossicone

blairrob said:


> Makes me smile to look at them.


Thank you.


----------



## FalconXtreme

Jovan said:


> Well, here goes my judgement then:
> 
> Try to show a bit of cuff, like BespokeMex suggested. Also, unless that shirt is brand spanking new, it looks like you might need to go down half a collar size.


Thanks. yea the shirt is brand new. but i dont know if i could go any smaller and still be able to button it. What does it being a new shirt have to do with collar fit?


----------



## Jovan

Shirts can shrink in the collar and sleeves after a few washes. Usually allowances are put in for this by any decent shirtmaker.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Zegna pocket-square
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Gucci tie
Amethyst cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
Crookhorn socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Sunday at the inlaws:


----------



## upr_crust

*A slow start to the week . . .*

I am hoping that this week will be quiet at work, as I've not the ambition to deal with large issues in the run-up to Xmas.

Here's today's attire - ready for nearly anything - maybe . . .


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I am hoping that this week will be quiet at work, as I've not the ambition to deal with large issues in the run-up to Xmas.
> 
> Here's today's attire - ready for nearly anything - maybe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Upr that is wonderful. The suit and coat are especially nice. Love the cufflinks too.

I must say you suit a hat, some people just do and there is another chap on here too, Alan C who also suits a hat. I myself look so silly in one. Don't know if it;s my glasses or not but if I get chance with this snow I will pop to my shop and try a few on and you can judge what suits me.

Just wanted to say todays attire is remarkable. I love all the small details, cufflinks, pocket watch etc.

Simon


----------



## Cruiser

I like the navy/lt.blue twill weave in the sport coat that I'm wearing today so much that it has essentially replaced my navy blazer this fall/winter. Unfortunately it probably won't show up in the picture.










Cruiser


----------



## dchandler2

Here is a picture of what I wore to our Christmas program at church. Had to perform in the bell choir.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon. With my hairline, it's a good thing that hats suit me - otherwise, I'd be either very cold-pated or ill-served by my headgear. I wish you luck in seeking a suitable hat - some hats do not suit me at all (bowlers being at the top of that list).

The cufflinks are from Brooks - vermeil golden fleeces (the emblem of the store), which I snatched up in a post-Xmas sale some years ago at about 70% off.

The suit is from Brooks as well, and was re-tailored after I lost weight 3-4 years ago. Unhappily, the waistcoat, always tight, is now really too tight for comfort - I need the chest portion of it let out a bit. Arghhhhh.



simonfoy said:


> Upr that is wonderful. The suit and coat are especially nice. Love the cufflinks too.
> 
> I must say you suit a hat, some people just do and there is another chap on here too, Alan C who also suits a hat. I myself look so silly in one. Don't know if it;s my glasses or not but if I get chance with this snow I will pop to my shop and try a few on and you can judge what suits me.
> 
> Just wanted to say todays attire is remarkable. I love all the small details, cufflinks, pocket watch etc.
> 
> Simon


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, I really love that tie. Who makes it? 

I'm new to the boards, and hope to become a regular on the WAYWT thread once I get the appropriate camera setup. I enjoy everyone's contribution. Happy Holidays!


----------



## upr_crust

The tie is Ferragamo, at this point, probably "vintage", as it's been a LONG time since I've afforded Ferragamos, or that they've offered things that I found to my liking on sale.

In any case, thanks - I am fond of this tie with earth-colored outfits.

Welcome to the boards, and we look forward to your future postings.



MRMstl said:


> Upr, I really love that tie. Who makes it?
> 
> I'm new to the boards, and hope to become a regular on the WAYWT thread once I get the appropriate camera setup. I enjoy everyone's contribution. Happy Holidays!


----------



## simonfoy

I rest my case


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ - I think that you need to seek out a proper men's hat store in order to make a certain determination whether you can or cannot wear a hat, but certainly you should not invest in THAT hat.


----------



## simonfoy

LOL, thanks Upr


----------



## davemx66

*Great First Posting*

Great pics, I dig your style!



FalconXtreme said:


> behold my first post!! Last nite was my operation center Xmas party. perfect excuse to wear my latest purchases. Judge me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket, tie, pants=hugo boss (black friday+hugo boss outlet =win!)
> shirt=ben sherman
> belt=ralph lauren
> shoes=cole haan strapped monks (another black friday steal, below pic is just a close up of the shoes when i tried them on in the store)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
BR scarf
NM pocket-square
LP polo
Armani pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Entertaining the troops . . .*

Today I have the pleasant task of taking my consultant staff (of two) out to lunch in observance of the holiday season, and thought that I should look the part of the "grandee", as it were (as pretentious as that may be - you say "pretentious" like it's a bad thing  ).


----------



## Cruiser

Today it's a black/gray nailhead tweed jacket. Of course as usual it won't show up in the picture. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## svb




----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Today I have the pleasant task of taking my consultant staff (of two) out to lunch in observance of the holiday season, and thought that I should look the part of the "grandee", as it were (as pretentious as that may be - you say "pretentious" like it's a bad thing  ).


There are a few too many patterns going on for my taste, but as usual you can pull it off if anyone can. The secret is that everything fits you. Only thing I'd do is shorten the trousers just a tad. Less break would result in a longer leg line, visually.

By the way, I think I'll have a use for that Argyle & Sutherland tie you gave me soon. The colours make it just about the perfect holiday tie. 



Cruiser said:


> Today it's a black/gray nailhead tweed jacket. Of course as usual it won't show up in the picture. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


I'm not sure if that "goes." The pattern is quite large and casual even for a tweed sport coat.


----------



## upr_crust

Yes, I seem to remember that you have rather less of a taste for mixing patterns than I do, but glad that the results are not entirely reminiscent of a used car salesman.

As for the trousers, I should have adjusted the braces before doing the photo shoot, but, as I do it in the morning, attention to detail and memory are rather scanty commodities at that time.

Wear the Argyle and Sutherland Highlanders tie in good health this holiday season. I am glad that the parcel of ties that I sent you are being put to good use.



Jovan said:


> There are a few too many patterns going on for my taste, but as usual you can pull it off if anyone can. The secret is that everything fits you. Only thing I'd do is shorten the trousers just a tad. Less break would result in a longer leg line, visually.
> 
> By the way, I think I'll have a use for that Argyle & Sutherland tie you gave me soon. The colours make it just about the perfect holiday tie.


----------



## hockeyinsider

upr_crust said:


> I am hoping that this week will be quiet at work, as I've not the ambition to deal with large issues in the run-up to Xmas.


How come you get your shirts folded?


----------



## TomS

hockeyinsider said:


> How come you get your shirts folded?


I believe that Upr gets his shirts professionally laundered and, having more drawer space than hanging space, prefers to have them returned folded rather than on hangers.


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> I'm not sure if that "goes." The pattern is quite large and casual even for a tweed sport coat.


Doesn't surprise me because our styles are quite different, and that's not a bad thing. Although I'm extremely conservative in my business attire, when it comes to casual or business casual I like to do things my own way. There are enough people in my circle that like how I dress and that's good enough for me. Besides, at my age even if they don't, they just assume that I'm getting senile. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Bergdorf sweater
NM pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

Aha! You've obviously been paying attention - unlike some . . .



TomS said:


> I believe that Upr gets his shirts professionally laundered and, having more drawer space than hanging space, prefers to have them returned folded rather than on hangers.


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> Today it's a black/gray nailhead tweed jacket. Of course as usual it won't show up in the picture. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Consider a pocket square.


----------



## Horticulturalist

svb said:


>


Looks good, svb, but I may have gone for a different tie, maybe a burgundy. At the moment the top half is a bit too monochrome (grey, navy, white) and the bottom half too brown. Does that make sense? Just my opinion, naturally! :icon_smile_wink: Like the glasses.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a bit more relaxed for midweek . . .*

The tie is new, and was bought with the concept that its colors were "seasonal", but not so much so that it could not be worn other than during the Xmas season.

The suit, I had virtually forgotten that I owned, but as the high today in NYC will be about 3C/36F, I thought that some more flannel would be welcome.


----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## BespokeMex

I like the suit.


----------



## The Rambler

Well done, as usual, upr, I don't comment much (I feel a crtain allegiance to the other side) but I like your style.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
BR scarf
Bergdorf gloves
NM rugby
Brioni cords
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Rambler. I take it that "the other side" is the Trad Forum? I think one doesn't need a visa in order to peruse the Trad Forum from the Fashion Forum, or vice versa, or maybe I've been committing border violations . . .

In any event, I am flattered, and thank you.



The Rambler said:


> Well done, as usual, upr, I don't comment much (I feel a crtain allegiance to the other side) but I like your style.


----------



## The Rambler

Good: so many posts, so little time ... (actually, my work allows plenty of time, waiting for something to happen).


----------



## upr_crust

*Clothes chosen in a capricious mood . . .*

Being a bit overtired, and wishing not to be overly formal today, I, entirely by chance (the Pachinko game of looking in my shirt drawer to see what I might like to wear) came up with this ensemble - hardly inspired, but comfortable, and, with the exception of the tie, very low-maintenance, visually.

FYI, I don't know if the photos show it, but the shirt is a cream color with a white collar.


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


well done..


----------



## Cruiser

gnatty8 said:


> well done..


I'll bet you thought I wasn't paying attention. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## gnatty8

Cruiser said:


> I'll bet you thought I wasn't paying attention. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


you sussed me out..


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP overcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Bamford sweater
NM pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Ending the week with a distinct visual "bang" . . .*

Having recovered myself a bit last night, here's something a bit more formal than yesterday to end the week . . .

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling
BB scarf
Portolano gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
TF cords
NM belt
Brioni cotton socks
BB balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## thunderw21

Pics from several weeks ago, but I wore the same thing today. I love this sweater and the jacket too, it has a belted back. 
The jacket is an exact modern copy of a 1930s work/chore jacket.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 10gallonhat

thunderw21 said:


>


That's the creepiest smile I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## thunderw21

a!!!!1 said:


> That's the creepiest smile I've ever seen in my life.


Bless your heart.

That's my smile, take it or leave it.

.


----------



## simonfoy

Just wanted to show you chaps what my wonderful wife bought me for Christmas. As well as the shaving bowl and the exquisite Lehner handkerchiefs she bought me this Barbour Derby Tweed jacket.

incidentally there has just been a programme on BBC TV that said Harris Tweed is the fastest selling item this year and has gained somewhat of a cult status in the UK with old and young alike buying it. Topman (a young Uk retailer) is buying huge amounts of it and selling it to the young folk. They cannot make it fast enough and it is selling throughout the world. Younger folk are wearing it with denim.

Anyway here's the coat.





It is waterproof and SO warm. Storm sleeves on them and a tie half way up to stop the wind. It even has a pocket opener so when I am out shooting pheasant, like you do, the pockets clip open for the cartridges. 

Anyway Merry Christmas and I had to share it with you. I am so chuffed with it.

Simon

xx


----------



## YoungClayB

Merry Christmas everyone. Below is what I wore to church service yesterday evening. I was particularly excited about the service because my 3 month old played baby Jesus.


----------



## Wildblue

a!!!!1 said:


> That's the creepiest smile I've ever seen in my life.


a!!!!1, that's one of the more creepiest things I've heard someone say about someone else in my life.


----------



## Wildblue

rgrossicone said:


> Sunday at the inlaws:


 Looking SHARP, there, buddy!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage camelhair overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM rugby
RLPL pant
Nocona belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
MS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

*Today, for this special day...*

Rather boring Christmas attire.



















BB GF sack blazer
BB PPBD
Reddish brown leather belt
RLP khakis
Wigwam 625 socks
Florsheim burgundy penny loafers
Gift cards galore


----------



## rgrossicone

YoungClayB said:


> my 3 month old played baby Jesus.


Hope it doesn't give him a big head! Beautiful pic YCB!


----------



## rgrossicone

Wildblue said:


> Looking SHARP, there, buddy!


Cheers WB.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Another Week*

































































































Taking the new wheels for a test drive:


----------



## mcarthur

Taking the new wheels for a test drive:







[/QUOTE]

i like your new wheels. enjoy wearing


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Elgin scarf
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

*That hat!*



thunderw21 said:


>


Just the right width brim, and the color is great. Quite dashing, IMO.

Some pretty fancy camera work to have caught the ejected case.


----------



## thunderw21

Blueboy1938 said:


> Just the right width brim, and the color is great. Quite dashing, IMO.
> 
> Some pretty fancy camera work to have caught the ejected case.


Thanks. It's an early '50s Stetson, my 'rough around' hat: not in the best shape and the color hides stains pretty well. Shades the eyes well too.

My girlfriend is a wedding photographer so she's pretty handy with a camera, always catching my empty brass. 









Love that jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

*A fool for style . . .*

In spite of the fact that NYC has been smacked with a nasty blizzard, and it is cold and windy here today, I have dinner reservations at one of the top French restaurants in town, and refuse to eat food of that expense level in practical attire.

(Please do note that I am wearing some form of overshoes - I am not quite that much of a schmuck for style  .)


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> In spite of the fact that NYC has been smacked with a nasty blizzard, and it is cold and windy here today, I have dinner reservations at one of the top French restaurants in town, and refuse to eat food of that expense level in practical attire.
> 
> sharp looking attire


----------



## eagle2250

thunderw21 said:


> Thanks. It's an early '50s Stetson, my 'rough around' hat: not in the best shape and the color hides stains pretty well. Shades the eyes well too.
> 
> My girlfriend is a wedding photographer so she's pretty handy with a camera, always catching my empty brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that jacket.


Great hat and an even better coat. However, as to your shooting form, bring your gunsight to eye level and not the other way around. It allows a more natural stance that is less fatiguing and your scores will improve! :teacha:


----------



## thunderw21

eagle2250 said:


> Great hat and an even better coat. However, as to your shooting form, bring your gunsight to eye level and not the other way around. It allows a more natural stance that is less fatiguing and your scores will improve! :teacha:


Thanks for the tip. For some reason I tend to lower my head when handgunning. I'll work on it. :icon_study:


----------



## twe_Ed

rgrossicone said:


>


Yes, yes and yes!! Those strides must have taken some cojones to wear for the first time but I absolutely love them.

And then you break out the big guns with a double breasted tweed waistcoat...simply wonderful!

Speaking of guns, I must say that I'm not so find of seeing them in use on the forum...it's a cultural difference from the across the pond, that I understand, but seeing hand guns in use simply makes me nervous as only certain sections of the police and criminals use them over here.

On another note my Christmas attire has been restricted to largely pyjama bottoms and t-shirts for hanging out with my wife and my newborn baby boy, Jacob. I managed jeans with a white shirt, a plum coloured Gurteen velvet jacket and Ted Baker black tie for Christmas dinner with my wife's family but as our hot water boiler was playing up I very nearly didn't bother. The joys of this year's cold festive season.

Today however I have been sporting this;










Nike training hooded jacker, Attic t-shirt (local Bristol brand), craghopper walking trousers and Timberland boots. Accessories include Marks & Spencers cap in grey tweed (Moon fabric) and a Moby wrap. Oh and a 10 day old baby boy.


----------



## mcarthur

twe_Ed said:


> Yes, yes and yes!! Those strides must have taken some cojones to wear for the first time but I absolutely love them.
> 
> And then you break out the big guns with a double breasted tweed waistcoat...simply wonderful!
> 
> Speaking of guns, I must say that I'm not so find of seeing them in use on the forum...it's a cultural difference from the across the pond, that I understand, but seeing hand guns in use simply makes me nervous as only certain sections of the police and criminals use them over here.
> 
> On another note my Christmas attire has been restricted to largely pyjama bottoms and t-shirts for hanging out with my wife and my newborn baby boy, Jacob. I managed jeans with a white shirt, a plum coloured Gurteen velvet jacket and Ted Baker black tie for Christmas dinner with my wife's family but as our hot water boiler was playing up I very nearly didn't bother. The joys of this year's cold festive season.
> 
> Today however I have been sporting this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nike training hooded jacker, Attic t-shirt (local Bristol brand), craghopper walking trousers and Timberland boots. Accessories include Marks & Spencers cap in grey tweed (Moon fabric) and a Moby wrap. Oh and a 10 day old baby boy.


congratulations on birth of your son, Jacob


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Uncle . . .



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of the fact that NYC has been smacked with a nasty blizzard, and it is cold and windy here today, I have dinner reservations at one of the top French restaurants in town, and refuse to eat food of that expense level in practical attire.
> 
> sharp looking attire
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

As much as I admire RG's taste (and the cojones that occasionally go with it), I must say that twe_Ed has the best accessory this season in this thread - certainly the accessory that makes for the biggest smiles  .



twe_Ed said:


> Yes, yes and yes!! Those strides must have taken some cojones to wear for the first time but I absolutely love them.
> 
> And then you break out the big guns with a double breasted tweed waistcoat...simply wonderful!
> 
> Speaking of guns, I must say that I'm not so find of seeing them in use on the forum...it's a cultural difference from the across the pond, that I understand, but seeing hand guns in use simply makes me nervous as only certain sections of the police and criminals use them over here.
> 
> On another note my Christmas attire has been restricted to largely pyjama bottoms and t-shirts for hanging out with my wife and my newborn baby boy, Jacob. I managed jeans with a white shirt, a plum coloured Gurteen velvet jacket and Ted Baker black tie for Christmas dinner with my wife's family but as our hot water boiler was playing up I very nearly didn't bother. The joys of this year's cold festive season.
> 
> Today however I have been sporting this;
> 
> Nike training hooded jacker, Attic t-shirt (local Bristol brand), craghopper walking trousers and Timberland boots. Accessories include Marks & Spencers cap in grey tweed (Moon fabric) and a Moby wrap. Oh and a 10 day old baby boy.


----------



## rgrossicone

TweEd looks great! And thanks. As for me today, I don't have the sartorial perseverance of upr, God Bless you young man...for us today its:
















The hat is Drakes, does that count? Here are some action shots:
Stuck snow plow (notice the lack of tire chains)








and the street (mine) it could not reach:








From my window at around 7:30 AM








Major thoroughfare at 10:00 AM








Apt building door blown and STUCK open with an expanded and frozen frame, glad its not my building!








My vertical snowman...snow too light to build em UP:

















Signing out from the North Pole, er I mean Brooklyn....


----------



## mcarthur

rgrossicone said:


> TweEd looks great! And thanks. As for me today, I don't have the sartorial perseverance of upr, God Bless you young man...for us today its
> 
> Signing out from the North Pole, er I mean Brooklyn....


only in Brooklyn-thank you for the pictures


----------



## upr_crust

RG - in your case, fashion form follows function - a great design premise. Certainly, you didn't need a cooler today to keep your canned beverages cold!

As for sartorial perseverance, it helps greatly working in a neighborhood with a lot of commercial enterprises who pay for prompt snow removal - ditto on this evening's dinner venue.

Hope that you all enjoyed the snow day!



rgrossicone said:


> TweEd looks great! And thanks. As for me today, I don't have the sartorial perseverance of upr, God Bless you young man.....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
NM pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Lobb penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

WOW, Love the accessory.

Jesting aside congratulations on the birth of your little one. As a father of 4, i wish I had another baby round the house, especially at christmas,,,,,,wonderful. Well done

Simon


twe_Ed said:


> Yes, yes and yes!! Those strides must have taken some cojones to wear for the first time but I absolutely love them.
> 
> And then you break out the big guns with a double breasted tweed waistcoat...simply wonderful!
> 
> Speaking of guns, I must say that I'm not so find of seeing them in use on the forum...it's a cultural difference from the across the pond, that I understand, but seeing hand guns in use simply makes me nervous as only certain sections of the police and criminals use them over here.
> 
> On another note my Christmas attire has been restricted to largely pyjama bottoms and t-shirts for hanging out with my wife and my newborn baby boy, Jacob. I managed jeans with a white shirt, a plum coloured Gurteen velvet jacket and Ted Baker black tie for Christmas dinner with my wife's family but as our hot water boiler was playing up I very nearly didn't bother. The joys of this year's cold festive season.
> 
> Today however I have been sporting this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nike training hooded jacker, Attic t-shirt (local Bristol brand), craghopper walking trousers and Timberland boots. Accessories include Marks & Spencers cap in grey tweed (Moon fabric) and a Moby wrap. Oh and a 10 day old baby boy.


----------



## Jovan

A.L.Z.: Your trousers need to be hemmed at least an inch and half shorter.


----------



## A.L.Z.

Jovan said:


> A.L.Z.: Your trousers need to be hemmed at least an inch and half shorter.


Thanks for the tip. Any more gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000

I really like your sport coat, Cruiser!


----------



## simonfoy

Sir, for future reference, try some shots without the coat on. Every picture features the coat, so try on with just the jumper, then the jumper and jacket then everything. Trousers are far too long Sir. Also the coat is too long in the arms, something I have a problem with.

Nice to see you posting and I look forward to future pictures from you

Simon


----------



## CW Psmith

*On no it's back!*

And one year ago it looked like this...........................:icon_headagainstwal



A.L.Z. said:


> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2564702130072357682hOimYm
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2392944600072357682rbEVDN
> 
> https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2369744630072357682CWVhAq


What is the story behind the ¤%&!"@ fur???? :crazy: You were posing in it last year as well. Wear if you will but it doesn't do anything positive for you looks IMHO.


----------



## 10gallonhat

CW Psmith said:


> And one year ago it looked like this...........................:icon_headagainstwal
> 
> What is the story behind the ¤%&!"@ fur???? :crazy: You were posing in it last year as well. Wear if you will but it doesn't do anything positive for you looks IMHO.


Exactly. Unless your name is Denzel Washington you just look silly in it, and even he would look better in a regular coat instead. Aside from that, the pants are way too long, it's hard to tell exactly how much but probably a couple inches. They also look too baggy.


----------



## Jovan

A.L.Z.: Well, I also think that suit would look far better with a proper dress shirt, tie, and laced shoes instead of the polo/sweater hybrid and croc loafers. Perhaps add a v-neck sweater for warmth?

The coat isn't my favourite, but as depicted above, you seem unwilling to let go of it after a year! A heavy wool overcoat would look a lot more refined and less... well, pimp-ish. The aforementioned crocodile leather loafers don't help that impression either.


----------



## A.L.Z.

CW Psmith said:


> And one year ago it looked like this...........................:icon_headagainstwal
> 
> What is the story behind the ¤%&!"@ fur???? :crazy: You were posing in it last year as well. Wear if you will but it doesn't do anything positive for you looks IMHO.





CW Psmith said:


> And one year ago it looked like this...........................:icon_headagainstwal
> 
> It's a mink coat...I got it as a gift last year, and it always makes an appearance during the holiday season  Believe it or not, I got nothing but admiring gazes and compliments-- "Nice coat!", "I love your coat", and "You look nice and warm.....nice coat, by the way!" .....  Maybe the sniggers were behind my back
> 
> The jacket and pants are a Belvest suit....not bespoke though....the pants seem baggy, but seem to work with the suit for a more classic look, imho. maybe i should have photographed without the fur coat, like the poster (what's up with the subservience there?) suggested?


----------



## 10gallonhat

A.L.Z. said:


> the pants seem baggy, but seem to work with the suit for a more classic look


lol what


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
Elgin scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Armani pant
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

Hope everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## HalfLegend

A.L.Z. said:


> CW Psmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one year ago it looked like this...........................:icon_headagainstwal
> 
> It's a mink coat...I got it as a gift last year, and it always makes an appearance during the holiday season  Believe it or not, I got nothing but admiring gazes and compliments-- "Nice coat!", "I love your coat", and "You look nice and warm.....nice coat, by the way!" .....  Maybe the sniggers were behind my back
> 
> The jacket and pants are a Belvest suit....not bespoke though....the pants seem baggy, but seem to work with the suit for a more classic look, imho. maybe i should have photographed without the fur coat, like the poster (what's up with the subservience there?) suggested?
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a novice in these parts but this look screams 'trying too hard'. The mink coat reeks of opulence, and it doesnt add enough to the outfit to validate it. The jacket and cardigan don't follow through on the refined style of the jacket because 1) the color and button is the same and 2) they arent fully closed. Secondly, the shirt with no tie or visible under-shirt is a look best sported by 20 year old guys in shorts, please put on a tie if you are wearing a vest and a fur coat. A slimmer tie not only slims you out but adds a formal essence to your "classic suit". Also, a polo! A polo with a fur coat...? If you want to keep it classy, at least tuck in the polo and get in a crisp color. and the shoes... well, I've yelled at you enough, I'll let someone else take at that.
> 
> Nevertheless, what counts is you tried to put an outfit together, which makes you standout above the rest, who cant even get that far.
Click to expand...


----------



## simonfoy

A.L.Z. said:


> CW Psmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one year ago it looked like this...........................:icon_headagainstwal
> 
> It's a mink coat...I got it as a gift last year, and it always makes an appearance during the holiday season  Believe it or not, I got nothing but admiring gazes and compliments-- "Nice coat!", "I love your coat", and "You look nice and warm.....nice coat, by the way!" .....  Maybe the sniggers were behind my back
> 
> The jacket and pants are a Belvest suit....not bespoke though....the pants seem baggy, but seem to work with the suit for a more classic look, imho. maybe i should have photographed without the fur coat, like the poster (what's up with the subservience there?) suggested?
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized there was anything "up" with it until you pointed it out, but thanks for that, I'll know for future reference.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jovan

a!!!!1 said:


> lol what


 Here's a hint: This is an internet forum, not text messaging.


----------



## gavspen

rgrossicone said:


> Just reassure us all that you never wear the pants and jacket at the same time! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> (Long time lurker and admirer, but couldnt resist:icon_smile


----------



## sowilson

gavspen said:


> Just reassure us all that you never wear the pants and jacket at the same time! :icon_smile_wink:


If the jacket and pants are the same material then please wear them together sometime. You'll get extra bonus points if you can wear them togther with a patterned shirt and patterned tie (difficult but doable)


----------



## video2

Congratulations, you really achieve the worst look I've ever seen here


----------



## gavspen

sowilson said:


> If the jacket and pants are the same material then please wear them together sometime. You'll get extra bonus points if you can wear them togther with a patterned shirt and patterned tie (difficult but doable)


I had thought at first glance that they were very subtly different, so that it would sort of be like matter and anti-mater meeting (ouch!), but on closer examination, I think they are the same.

So then, I take it back. Go for it!!!!!:icon_smile_wink::icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Armani sweater
Brioni pant
Tiffany belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

The shots of NYC in the snow, outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust

*NYC is still covered in snow, though now it's dirty and slushy . . .*

+1 on P & P's comment on RG's photos - very charming, as always.

However, snow and slush have prevented me from attire other than practical these last two days, hence no photos of late. Tonight, I am going to the Met Opera to see "Fanciulla del West", and thought that a little more formality was in order, though not as much as I would have liked.

The effect is not totally unpleasant, perhaps . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

dchandler2 said:


> Hope everyone had a good holiday.


Very nice. I really like your incorporation of black and brown. It takes a lot of style to do that successfully.


----------



## Blueboy1938

gavspen said:


> I had thought at first glance that they were very subtly different, so that it would sort of be like matter and anti-mater meeting (ouch!), but on closer examination, I think they are the same.
> 
> So then, I take it back. Go for it!!!!!:icon_smile_wink::icon_smile:


No, they are different: There is a white check every other sett in the jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Zegna sweater
DG pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*My last posting to this thread, for this year, at least . . .*

May you all have a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.

I'm having a quiet New Year's Eve celebration, but thought that I might as well attempt to look festive, even if I'm not going to be painting the town red all night.

FYI, today's shirt has a light blue mini-graph check - a Tyrwhitt Black Label shirt - a subtlety that may not come out in the photos - so sorry.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> May you all have a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.
> 
> I'm having a quiet New Year's Eve celebration, but thought that I might as well attempt to look festive, even if I'm not going to be painting the town red all night.
> 
> nephew,
> a very happy and healthy new year


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
MJ scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
NM pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mexicorn

First post so judge away. I'm still a student so style has to be done on the cheap. I've grown rather fond of thrift shops recently.

My getup for new year's eve:

Thrifted Harris tweed jacket (I know it's a little large)
Moderntailor custom shirt
Thrifted liberty of london MII paisley tie
Thrifted vintage tie clip
Ben sherman charcoal trousers (they're solid, apologies for the streaky mirror)
not pictured: thrifted alden cordovan #8 plain toe bulchers found for $2 (I peaked on thrift store luck early it seems...)



















I figure it's a good start especially since the most expensive item of the ensemble is the shirt and that was only $35 under moderntailor's trial shirt offer.


----------



## The Rambler

looking well mexi: jacket fit looks fine in the picture. only criticism, trousers riding too low on the hips.


----------



## gavspen

Blueboy1938 said:


> No, they are different: There is a white check every other sett in the jacket.


I've stared and stared and I cant see a difference I confess.

RG, set (sett?) us straight, will you?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Tartan quandary explained . . . I hope*

OK, here goes: First, stare intensely again at the trousers and note that the large red check is devoid of a centered white check altogether and in both horizontal and vertical directions. Then look again at the coat and note that every other large red check has a white overcheck or narrow white line, which runs in both horizontal and vertical directions. Technically, the sett in the coat is one of those white lined groups plus one of the non-lined. In the trousers, on the other hand the complete sett is just one of the groups with the large red check in it. There are other differences, as well, one of the most noticeable being: The coat tartan has a double white overcheck running horizotally but not vertically, whereas the trouser tartan only has a single line centered between the black double check.


rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry trenchcoat
NM scarf
Gates gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
Dsquared jeans
Nocona belt
Armani socks
Bottega boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## thunderw21

Old pic, but I wore this 1940-dated "Fashion Park" suit today.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Uncle - may you also have the happiest and healthiest of New Year's as well.



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> May you all have a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.
> 
> I'm having a quiet New Year's Eve celebration, but thought that I might as well attempt to look festive, even if I'm not going to be painting the town red all night.
> 
> nephew,
> a very happy and healthy new year
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
DH tie
Brioni shirt
Indian Head Penny cufflinks
MD belt
NM socks
Brioni monkstraps
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

YoungClayB said:


> Very nice. I really like your incorporation of black and brown. It takes a lot of style to do that successfully.


Thanks for your comments YoungClayB.


----------



## dorji

upr_crust said:


> ...


I like your starry night suspenders. Thank you for consistently posting. I thought it was high time to express my appreciation.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the expression of appreciation. The suspenders came from New & Lingwood in London, and I would swear they still have the same pattern in stock when I was there this past November. (I've had the suspenders for at least 12 years - they were an impromptu birthday gift from my late husband, and we were last together in London in 1998.)



dorji said:


> I like your starry night suspenders. Thank you for consistently posting. I thought it was high time to express my appreciation.


----------



## upr_crust

*Starting the year of brightly (colored, at least) . . .*

It's Monday, and I think we all need something of a jolt to get us going - in this case, a jolt of color.


----------



## simonfoy

Looking great as always Upr.

Happy New year to you Sir

Simon



upr_crust said:


> It's Monday, and I think we all need something of a jolt to get us going - in this case, a jolt of color.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
Zegna pocket-square
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Armani pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
Gucci penny loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon, and may the New Year bring you only good things.



simonfoy said:


> Looking great as always Upr.
> 
> Happy New year to you Sir
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*Last to post yesterday, first to post today - eek, I am becoming obsessive . . .*

There is only one solution to this dilemma - others should post!

But, in the interim, here is today's attire . . .


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> There is only one solution to this dilemma - others should post!
> 
> But, in the interim, here is today's attire . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good
> i like your tassels
> maker of neck tie?
> do you wear bow tie in your business environment?


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Uncle. The tassels are BB (calfskin, not shell - so sorry), and today's tie is an old Ferragamo, bought in the duty free shop in Schipol airport (Amsterdam) in the spring of 1992.

As for bow ties, I might wear them in my business environment (I'm already the office eccentric - a bow tie wouldn't add to my rep for "weirdness"), but I confess that I do not know how to tie a proper bow tie  .



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one solution to this dilemma - others should post!
> 
> But, in the interim, here is today's attire . . .
> looking good
> i like your tassels
> maker of neck tie?
> do you wear bow tie in your business environment?
Click to expand...


----------



## blaze79




----------



## twe_Ed

*It's not that hard...*



upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Uncle. The tassels are BB (calfskin, not shell - so sorry), and today's tie is an old Ferragamo, bought in the duty free shop in Schipol airport (Amsterdam) in the spring of 1992.
> 
> As for bow ties, I might wear them in my business environment (I'm already the office eccentric - a bow tie wouldn't add to my rep for "weirdness"), but I confess that I do not know how to tie a proper bow tie  .


If I can do it, then anyone can. It's quite similar to tying a shoelace and takes a couple of hours to get right on first attempts and from then on is really like any other tie...just play about with it until it looks right.

I too am possibly the office eccentric and suffer the "got an interview today/going to court today" comments if I elevate myself even slightly above the slovenly levels of dress of my colleagues. However, shortly before departing for my spell of paternity leave I wore a bowtie to work and not a single comment was passed.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Armani pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## jsm65

*test post*

test post


----------



## MikeDT

于航 'Yu Hang' knitted grey jacket (Made in China).
'This garment is made from the life, selected best fabric. It is crafted with care and minute attention to detail, and designed to meet today's fashion criteria, the high fashionable.'

Spring Festival is almost here, which means new clothes for almost everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's midweek, and not a moment too soon . . .*

Let the attire speak for itself - a cold day in NYC . . .


----------



## coltboy75

I really like the look of the grey suit, lavender shirt and purple tie. I think it really works well together.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the compliment - that makes at least two of us who think that .



coltboy75 said:


> I really like the look of the grey suit, lavender shirt and purple tie. I think it really works well together.


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz




----------



## mmedici

You are a real hep cat! Great style!


----------



## mmedici

Where did you acquire your clear-framed glasses Daddy-o?


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz

mmedici said:


> Where did you acquire your clear-framed glasses Daddy-o?


street vendors all over lower manhattan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Borsalino scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dorji

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the compliment - that makes at least two of us who think that .


Count me in. Three strong:icon_smile:


----------



## twe_Ed

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni trenchcoat
> Borsalino scarf
> NM gloves
> Brioni sweater
> Kleinberg belt
> Armani socks
> Gucci balmorals
> Burberry cologne
> Patek watch


OK, now I get it.

I always used to get slightly bothered by the lack of detail in your posts and always wanted to ask for more but was never brave enough. And this morning I spotted the blogspot link and opened a whole world of pictures and writing and lyrics and questions and comments. A wonderful read and I shall no longer question the "lack" of information. I'll have to blame it on the build-up to and lack of sleep afforded by being a new parent.

Ed


----------



## upr_crust

*Continuing with the variations of grey suits for the week . . .*

With highs barely above freezing, flannel and tweed come in very handy (and a dash or two of cashmere . . .)


----------



## YoungClayB

Today's attire...heading uptown in a few min for a lunch meeting.




Shirt: Slim Fit BB (Non-Iron Oxford Cloth) - first time wearing...got off ebay and it arrived yesterday.
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Blazer: Stafford
Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills (Khaki)
Shoes: AE MacNeils (Tan Scotchgrain)


----------



## JDC

Clay, sharp combo. I think I'd opt for a slightly larger/more squarish tie knot with that shirt collar. The collar looks bigger than it is because the tie knot is relatively small.


----------



## YoungClayB

FrankDC said:


> Clay, sharp combo. I think I'd opt for a slightly larger/more squarish tie knot with that shirt collar. The collar looks bigger than it is because the tie knot is relatively small.


Thanks Frank...better?


----------



## MRMstl

Stellar as usual...do you tire of the applause? :wink2:


----------



## JDC

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Frank...better?


Yes imo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

operations overcoat
NM scarf
Saks gloves
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Kiton loafers
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

That's a very dangerous question - if I say "yes", I sound blase, if I say "no", I sound either conceited or neurotically needy.

Let me just say "Not yet." 



MRMstl said:


> Stellar as usual...do you tire of the applause? :wink2:


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> That's a very dangerous question - if I say "yes", I sound blase, if I say "no", I sound either conceited or neurotically needy.
> 
> Let me just say "Not yet."


I don't think we would tire of the applause. It is posted in the hope of praise and likewise constrictive critisism. It is always nice to get comments that make you think the effort put in was a worthwhile one. 
I always get paranoid when people don't coment lol. Like the coat I posted a week or so ago. Not one comment. Either people were too busy or they hated it and were too polite to comment. lol.

I do worry sometimes. Perhaps unneccesarily

Upr, as always, the look to strive for. They grey suit with winged waistcoat is particulally fine. Looks perfect on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Please remember, Simon, that much of the Internet is consumed like television - the viewer simply views, and doesn't expect to respond to the screen (beyond talking to it in the privacy of his or her own home, perhaps).

Do not be paranoid - assume nothing from lack of commentary - and do not think yourself alone in your paranoia. There is a constant small voice in the back of everyone's head, telling them that they are the Internet equivalent of a senile prattling old auntie, talking to no one in particular, and making no sense. Happily, at least within the confines of these fora, we occasionally do talk to one another, even when what is said isn't necessarily what we want to hear .



simonfoy said:


> I always get paranoid when people don't coment lol. Like the coat I posted a week or so ago. Not one comment. Either people were too busy or they hated it and were too polite to comment. lol.
> 
> I do worry sometimes. Perhaps unneccesarily


----------



## 46L

*especially well done, upr*



upr_crust said:


>


I particularly enjoyed this combination. The shirt, tie and square look fantastic with the gray plaid.


----------



## MikeDT

simonfoy said:


> I always get paranoid when people don't coment lol. Like the coat I posted a week or so ago. Not one comment. Either people were too busy or they hated it and were too polite to comment. lol.
> 
> I do worry sometimes. Perhaps unneccesarily


Oh I never worry about the comments here, it's all part of the fun. I never really take things I read on internet forums too seriously anyway.

So this is what I was wearing today...







...that's me on the left, in case there is any confusion.

No suits and ties here.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Friday, and it's starting to snow . . .*

The attire is a bit more relaxed today, and I'll be donning rubbers before heading outside, as the first flakes of what is predicted to be either 1-3 inches or 3-5 inches is falling out of the sky . . .


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> Today's attire...heading uptown in a few min for a lunch meeting.
> 
> Shirt: Slim Fit BB (Non-Iron Oxford Cloth) - first time wearing...got off ebay and it arrived yesterday.
> Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
> Blazer: Stafford
> Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills (Khaki)
> Shoes: AE MacNeils (Tan Scotchgrain)


Nicely put together Clay. The larger tie knot is a definite improvement. Why the change of scenery?


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> The attire is a bit more relaxed today, and I'll be donning rubbers before heading outside, as the first flakes of what is predicted to be either 1-3 inches or 3-5 inches is falling out of the sky . . .


Like that combination Upr. I especially like that shirt.


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, I've noticed you generally always wear french cuff with suits and button cuff with sport coats. Is that a general rule or a coincidence?

Edit: I only ask because I regularly wear french cuff with sport coat and want to know if that is "wrong"


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, riyadh. I picked the shirt up at BB in Boston last summer - part of their summer clearance. I didn't own a yellow shirt, and thought it would be an interesting variant.



riyadh552 said:


> Like that combination Upr. I especially like that shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

I believe that the general rule is that a sports jacket is a more casual item of attire, and therefore would be more normally (or properly) worn with a button cuff shirt, but, in my case, I've got a large number of suits and a massive number of shirts, many with French cuffs. I tend to match the suits with French cuffed shirts, and to even out the shirt rotation in my shirt drawers, I try to match button-cuff shirts to my sports jackets and odd trousers, but if there's a French cuff shirt that works with a particular sports jacket, I don't hesitate to wear it.

So, if you're breaking a rule, you're in good company (or at least with me  ).



MRMstl said:


> Upr, I've noticed you generally always wear french cuff with suits and button cuff with sport coats. Is that a general rule or a coincidence?
> 
> Edit: I only ask because I regularly wear french cuff with sport coat and want to know if that is "wrong"


----------



## Kurt N

^ The Wikipedia article on cuffs says this: French cuffs may be worn in the usual manner "or very unusually with the outer face touching the inner face, as with a button cuff (though this is unorthodox)." This would I assume be a way of taking the cuffs down a notch in formality, thus making them a better match with a sports jacket--although I guess it would be unusual enough to count as a quirk. Does anyone here do this, I wonder?


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, riyadh. I picked the shirt up at BB in Boston last summer - part of their summer clearance. I didn't own a yellow shirt, and thought it would be an interesting variant.


I have a few suits in various shades of brown, and are always looking for cream/ecru shirts to pair with them. Looks like yellow will also work quite well. So far, I've only worn yellow for casual shirts, mostly linen.

I'm sure you hear this a lot, but I've learned a great deal from your postings.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, 46L. The shirt is Lewin, the tie is Brooks, and the pocket square is Brand X (i.e. no recognizable brand) from Syms, I think.



46L said:


> I particularly enjoyed this combination. The shirt, tie and square look fantastic with the gray plaid.


----------



## upr_crust

As it was, I was traveling last summer with a medium brown lightweight tick weave suit when I bought the yellow shirt, and bought it with wearing both shirt and suit together in mind.

Thank you for your comment. I've actually learned a good deal just by looking at the results of what the camera captures - it seems that I see colors better in photographs than I do in the occasionally dim lights of my apartment. Presenting oneself in a public forum also steps up the need to succeed (or failing that, making the boldest boo-boo one can muster  ).



riyadh552 said:


> I have a few suits in various shades of brown, and are always looking for cream/ecru shirts to pair with them. Looks like yellow will also work quite well. So far, I've only worn yellow for casual shirts, mostly linen.
> 
> I'm sure you hear this a lot, but I've learned a great deal from your postings.


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz




----------



## BespokeMex

I like your style!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Tse sweater
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Back to work this week:








































First Ranger game this year...last time its been this long was when I was 7 before my dad started to take me...I miss it, but would miss my kids more


----------



## MikeDT

rgrossicone said:


>


Oh I do like that jacket. DB and patch pockets certainly gets my approval.


----------



## Acct2000

I really like both of your brown jackets this week. I like this week overall, in fact although I'll admit I'm not a fan of the plaid trousers, but that's probably an individual thing.


----------



## Jovan

Thursday: '30s themed fund raising gala at the Acrosstown Repertory Theatre. You can barely see it, but I'm wearing a silver collar pin. I know, I know, trousers not wide enough at hem, pocket square should be puffed, shirt cuff should be showing. Ah well.




























Tonight: I know the all-black look is frowned upon here but... :icon_smile_big:

https://www.gainesville.com/article/20110106/ARTICLES/110109777?tc=ar


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Jovan said:


> Thursday: '30s themed fund raising gala at the Acrosstown Repertory Theatre. You can barely see it, but I'm wearing a silver collar pin. I know, I know, trousers not wide enough at hem, pocket square should be puffed, shirt cuff should be showing. Ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight: I know the all-black look is frowned upon here but... :icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://www.gainesville.com/article/20110106/ARTICLES/110109777?tc=ar


In the UK, especially round my area I cannot buy hemmed trousers. Only turned under ones. They call them dust catchers here, hence all my trousers don't have a hem. Also the pocket squares are worn that way here too, flat with little showing. I see an increasing amount of TV people wearing it that way too. So you're in good company, or bad depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, but I was referring to being period accurate for the '30s theme! Not as many men did the flat fold then. I suppose I should have said wider leg openings, too.


----------



## rgrossicone

MikeDT said:


> Oh I do like that jacket. DB and patch pockets certainly gets my approval.





forsbergacct2000 said:


> I really like both of your brown jackets this week. I like this week overall, in fact although I'll admit I'm not a fan of the plaid trousers, but that's probably an individual thing.


Thanks guys. On the trousers fors, NO ONE liked them, except some random stranger on the street who actually stopped me on my walk home to say he liked them. He looked like a mid 40's Irish Bay Ridge guy, with a nice winter red glow on his face!


----------



## thunderw21

1930s Astrakhan overcoat with an early '40s suit.
1940s Stetson Bantam fedora.


















Love those NOS vintage deerskin gloves.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
Cartier belt
Crookhorn socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


>


I dig these shoes upr_crust, are these Allen Edmonds Seven?


----------



## upr_crust

You know your AE's - they are Allen Edmonds Sevens, model name Tresano.



gnatty8 said:


> I dig these shoes upr_crust, are these Allen Edmonds Seven?


----------



## dchandler2

First post of the year. Hope every one had a happy new year. Kind of cold here in Texas so I decided to ditch the suit and go to church a little casual.

















Details 
















Had the opportunity to go to the Cotton Bowl at the new Cowboys Stadium (Jerry's World). The stadium is amazing, had a great time even if my Aggies lost to LSU 41 - 24


----------



## upr_crust

*A frozen start to the work week . . .*

After an expensive weekend - a visit to the watch repair department of Cartier - and some sub-freezing temperatures, today's ensemble. The cufflinks are new, from the Met Museum, and a bit oversized, but at least not dull.


----------



## coltboy75

dchandler2 said:


> First post of the year. Hope every one had a happy new year. Kind of cold here in Texas so I decided to ditch the suit and go to church a little casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the opportunity to go to the Cotton Bowl at the new Cowboys Stadium (Jerry's World). The stadium is amazing, had a great time even if my Aggies lost to LSU 41 - 24


Great combo, I love the roll of the sweater.


----------



## gavspen

Blueboy1938 said:


> OK, here goes: First, stare intensely again at the trousers and note that the large red check is devoid of a centered white check altogether and in both horizontal and vertical directions. Then look again at the coat and note that every other large red check has a white overcheck or narrow white line, which runs in both horizontal and vertical directions. Technically, the sett in the coat is one of those white lined groups plus one of the non-lined. In the trousers, on the other hand the complete sett is just one of the groups with the large red check in it. There are other differences, as well, one of the most noticeable being: The coat tartan has a double white overcheck running horizotally but not vertically, whereas the trouser tartan only has a single line centered between the black double check.


Oy. I've stared, and now my head hurts:confused2:

I think that we actually may not be able to see the whole pattern on the trousers due to the way they have been cut/seemed, but I *can* now see that there is no vertical double white overcheck on the coat, whereas there is both vertical and horizontal on the trousers....er, I think!

Like I said then, dont wear them at the same time:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gnatty8

upr_crust said:


> You know your AE's - they are Allen Edmonds Sevens, model name Tresano.


Very nice, I like them..


----------



## upr_crust

Sadly, AE Sevens didn't sell well enough for them to be made another season - I liked the Tresano style, at the very least.



gnatty8 said:


> Very nice, I like them..


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel
JB scarf
NM gloves
NM rugby
CK cords
TB belt
Zegna socks
Ramano bluchers
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Ere of the next winter storm, some semblance of formality . . .*

. . . also, without a shirt in the color of an Easter egg.

I noted, in looking at the pile of shirts to go to the local shirt laundry, that my wardrobe of late was dominated by yellow, lavender and pink. I definitely need a change - results as below . . .


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . also, without a shirt in the color of an Easter egg.
> 
> I noted, in looking at the pile of shirts to go to the local shirt laundry, that my wardrobe of late was dominated by yellow, lavender and pink. I definitely need a change - results as below . . .
> 
> looking very nice. i hope you made it home before the snow started


----------



## simonfoy

Todays photo's were taken with a phone so the quality may not be up to muster.
Off to see the GP.





And the new shoes arrived.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
theory pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

I did indeed make it home before the white stuff fell, as it is doing as I write, though not much of an accumulation - yet. No suits for tomorrow, but Tinguely rubbers, for sure, Uncle.



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . also, without a shirt in the color of an Easter egg.
> 
> I noted, in looking at the pile of shirts to go to the local shirt laundry, that my wardrobe of late was dominated by yellow, lavender and pink. I definitely need a change - results as below . . .
> 
> looking very nice. i hope you made it home before the snow started
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

Very handsome and distinctive, Simon - wear them in good health, I do hope, for a long time to come.



simonfoy said:


> Todays photo's were taken with a phone so the quality may not be up to muster.
> Off to see the GP. And the new shoes arrived.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> I did indeed make it home before the white stuff fell, as it is doing as I write, though not much of an accumulation - yet. No suits for tomorrow, but Tinguely rubbers, for sure, Uncle.
> 
> can you walk to your office?


----------



## upr_crust

I could, but it's somewhere in excess of six miles (the last time that I walked that route was the blackout in August 2005, I believe). The subway should be running, and it's three blocks to the nearest station from my apartment, and two short blocks from the station to my office. Worry not, I will make it in, so long as the MTA maintains itself well.



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed make it home before the white stuff fell, as it is doing as I write, though not much of an accumulation - yet. No suits for tomorrow, but Tinguely rubbers, for sure, Uncle.
> 
> can you walk to your office?
Click to expand...


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning Gentlemen. I decided to brave the icy roads and come into the office today.


----------



## 46L

I like the jacket and shoes very much.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna duffel
BR scarf
NM gloves
gentryportofino sweater
Burberry jeans
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Very handsome and distinctive, Simon - wear them in good health, I do hope, for a long time to come.


Thanks Upr, very kind.

I am in fact at that stage of not wanting to wear them as they as so very nice new. With the weather being what is has been I am not going to venture out in them just yet. I will savour the day and then take them for a test drive.

I too hope I find you in good health.

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Suede - Preston - January - I am not at all surprised that you do NOT want to take these new beauties out for a stroll - a walk across carpeted floors is all that called for until it stops raining/snowing where you are.

I am in good health, thanks, though frustrated by the weather - 8-10 inches of new snow do not inspire one to dress well.



simonfoy said:


> Thanks Upr, very kind.
> 
> I am in fact at that stage of not wanting to wear them as they as so very nice new. With the weather being what is has been I am not going to venture out in them just yet. I will savour the day and then take them for a test drive.
> 
> I too hope I find you in good health.
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*Snow has made me sartorially lazy, or cautious, depending on viewpoint . . .*

Today's attire, if only to prove that I am as vulnerable to the vagaries of weather as the next person . . .

(Tinguely rubbers not shown)


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Love that jumper Up Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Douglas - as it is, the jumper is some 20 years old - a Tricot St. Raphael from the early 90's, and I've always been fond of it.



Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Love that jumper Up Crust.


----------



## Acct2000

I'll call it a "sweater", but I really like it.


----------



## upr_crust

Sorry, forsberg - I was translating into Britspeak for the Glaswegian gentleman - on this side of the Atlantic, I would call it a sweater as well  .



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll call it a "sweater", but I really like it.


----------



## Acct2000

Nothing to be sorry about. I enjoy seeing the different ways we can speak the same language, both between here and Great Britain, as well as regional variations.

And I still like the sweater!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Varvatos cardigan
Hanro t-shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

46L said:


> I like the jacket and shoes very much.


Thank You Sir


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire, if only to prove that I am as vulnerable to the vagaries of weather as the next person . . .
> 
> (Tinguely rubbers not shown)


I love it. Even when you're not trying you dress better then anyone I know. I love the jumper and shirt, trousers and coat. I especially love the scarf. I have a collection of about 20 scarves from various colleges throughout the UK, Eton Oxford and Cambridge mainly. Not one of them less than 6 foot in length. I particulally like the colours in yours, not disimilar to a Cambridge one I have.

I tell you what I wanted to ask you. I know one has to have the last button undone on a waistcoat and likewise on a coat as you've shown in this picture. Do you ever get anyone telling you it isn't done up? I wore my tweed last week and had 2 comments in school that the bottom button on my waistcoat was undone. I had to tell them it was supposed to be and then when I was asked:why? I just replied: because. I wonder if ever you get any comments when doing it right as doing it wrong has become the "norm"

I am pleased you are well if not a little fed up with the weather. Gives you a chance to air that wonderful coat though I suppose. Little comfort. x

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the compliments. The shirt is from a Lewin sale, online; the jumper's source I described previously, and the trousers and jacket are from Brooks Bros., both a couple of years ago. The scarf was purchased in Oxford by my late husband, probably between 20 and 25 years ago, when we first started to visit the UK on holiday. We had a friend who, in the wake of "Brideshead Revisited", brought back a uni scarf for each of us - Corpus for my late husband (explaining that Corpus College, Cambridge, had the reputation of being a hotbed of Anglo-Catholics and gays), and Magdalen College for me (explaining that it was the college of the aristocrats - with the lowest grade point average of all colleges at Cambridge). It got both of us interested in uni scarves. (The friend herself did her master's degree in history at Newnham.)

As for leaving the bottom button of one's waistcoat unbuttoned, that started with Edward VII as Prince of Wales - apparently he got so fat that he couldn't button the bottom button of his waistcoat, and by doing so set the fashion. As for my leather jacket today, it's double-breasted (which is obscured by my scarf), and when seated, it's more comfortable with the bottom button undone.

I hope to dress more formally tomorrow - I'm actually itching to do so.



simonfoy said:


> I love it. Even when you're not trying you dress better then anyone I know. I love the jumper and shirt, trousers and coat. I especially love the scarf. I have a collection of about 20 scarves from various colleges throughout the UK, Eton Oxford and Cambridge mainly. Not one of them less than 6 foot in length. I particulally like the colours in yours, not disimilar to a Cambridge one I have.
> 
> I tell you what I wanted to ask you. I know one has to have the last button undone on a waistcoat and likewise on a coat as you've shown in this picture. Do you ever get anyone telling you it isn't done up? I wore my tweed last week and had 2 comments in school that the bottom button on my waistcoat was undone. I had to tell them it was supposed to be and then when I was asked:why? I just replied: because. I wonder if ever you get any comments when doing it right as doing it wrong has become the "norm"
> 
> I am pleased you are well if not a little fed up with the weather. Gives you a chance to air that wonderful coat though I suppose. Little comfort. x
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*More formally dressed today - if only for the layers . . .*

The high today in NYC is to be -4C/25F, so more clothes rather than less is the mode of the day.

As below, then . . .


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice today, Upr!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
BR scarf
BR gloves
RLP cardigan
Hanro t-shirt
RR jeans
TB belt
PS socks
BV boots
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

Very smart Upr, love the purple.


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks for the information Upr, I have learned something new.

Much appreciated

Simon


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Gucci sweater
CK cords
Zegna belt
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## YoungClayB

I'm not sure why but I've never even thought to pair these items until this morning. Im including a few close up pictures so that you can see how the colors play together. 





And here are the close ups. 



Shirt: Brooks Bros Traditional Fit Non Iron
Pants: Nautica
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Cricketeer
Tie: Robert Talbott AM
Shoes: AE MacNeil
Socks: Target


----------



## upr_crust

^^^^ Very nice, ClayB - very harmonious color combo - good for the season (makes one feel warmer!).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
BB gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton tie
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Lobb bluchers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Forgive me, for I have sinned. It has been two days since I wore a shirt and tie thanks to the car breaking down and needing a clean too. Oh the shame of it. I shall ensure I wear one tomorrow and take my punishment (wearing jeans) with humility. Feel my pain with me. Oh whoaaaaa


----------



## upr_crust

*You're not the only one bereft of suit and tie of late, Simon . . .*

Due to the three-day weekend in the US, and the weather in NYC today (a wintry mix of snow and rain), I have eschewed suit and tie for the day, and am gotten up in this casual attire. Arghhhhhhh . . . .




























(Rubber overshoes not shown - I have a few standards left!)


----------



## Cary Grant

photos de l'iPhone...

Sammy MTM
Talbot linen
BB OCBD old stock
Drakes
Sammy MTM
Marcoliani
Martegani​


----------



## Jovan

Cary Grant: Great outfit, but is there any reason for buttoning your sleeves like that?



simonfoy said:


> Forgive me, for I have sinned. It has been two days since I wore a shirt and tie thanks to the car breaking down and needing a clean too. Oh the shame of it. I shall ensure I wear one tomorrow and take my punishment (wearing jeans) with humility. Feel my pain with me. Oh whoaaaaa


 Most of the time I wear a t-shirt, polo, jeans, or chinos like every other 20-something guy. Partly because that's our dress code now, partly because I don't have the occasion to wear anything more. Nothing exciting to post here as of late.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni raincoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
KL jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Due to the three-day weekend in the US, and the weather in NYC today (a wintry mix of snow and rain), I have eschewed suit and tie for the day, and am gotten up in this casual attire. Arghhhhhhh . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rubber overshoes not shown - I have a few standards left!)


upr_crust

I like the casual approach, in particular the leather jacket. Myself I would have gone for boots to complete the ensemble.

ajo


----------



## Acct2000

upr_crust said:


> Due to the three-day weekend in the US, and the weather in NYC today (a wintry mix of snow and rain), I have eschewed suit and tie for the day, and am gotten up in this casual attire. Arghhhhhhh . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rubber overshoes not shown - I have a few standards left!)


Sniff. But your fans miss you at your best. And you've got Simon doing it, too, now!!


----------



## MikeDT

Jovan said:


> Cary Grant: Great outfit, but is there any reason for buttoning your sleeves like that?


Looks like a more creative way of bragging about/showing off working cuff buttons.


----------



## upr_crust

The only boots I have are as vulnerable to wetness as were today's shoes, and all are newer, so I went with the shoes with shoe condoms over them.



ajo said:


> upr_crust
> 
> I like the casual approach, in particular the leather jacket. Myself I would have gone for boots to complete the ensemble.
> 
> ajo


----------



## upr_crust

Fret not, forsberg, I shall be back to suit and tie tomorrow . . .



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sniff. But your fans miss you at your best. And you've got Simon doing it, too, now!!


----------



## simonfoy

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Sniff. But your fans miss you at your best. And you've got Simon doing it, too, now!!


I was converted in early 2009 when I got out of hospital after a long period of Chemotherapy and decided that PJs were the last straw. I said to myself, every day I will dress the best I possibly can, shirt and tie, or suit and feel the best I can/ I don't have control of my insides but I sure as heck can control what I look like from the outside and yes it's made me feel much better. Sometimes a slog getting out of bed and donning a suit, but when I am up and am wearing it, I forget about being ill and concentrate on trying to look the best I can. I think, judging from photos posted on here I have a long way to go and that I have in tern also come a long way. I cringe when I see old posts. A 2008 wedding one in particular where the tie fell about 5 inches from my waist and I thought it looked good. Oh the shame lol.

I think of everyone that posts on here I admire Upr for his dignity and photos I cannot fault. I truly aspire to be as smart as Bruce but time isn't on my side. Gawd, sounds morbid and isn't meant to. Bruce is the bar I have set myself. Perhaps too high a bar. Would settle for half.

So yes got me at it too. And cost me a bally fortune in the process.


----------



## Jovan

MikeDT said:


> Looks like a more creative way of bragging about/showing off working cuff buttons.


 Better than bragging about/showing off the designer of the suit!

Actually, it almost resembles the spaced two button sleeves that reached their height of popularity in the '60s. Not sure if this was intentional or not.


----------



## Acct2000

Simon, you look pretty nice most of the time when you dress up. I was just having a bit of fun with Upr. 

Best of luck to you as you go through this challenging time in your life.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> Not sure if this was intentional or not.


hard to see how it could happen accidentally.


----------



## upr_crust

I cannot remember the last time anyone said anything that nice about me - thank you, Simon. (It is possible for one to blush on a message board?  )

Now, to keep forsberg happy, and to keep the bar at an aspiring height for you, I'll put together something fairly grand for tomorrow, and (weather permitting), until the end of the week.



simonfoy said:


> I was converted in early 2009 when I got out of hospital after a long period of Chemotherapy and decided that PJs were the last straw. I said to myself, every day I will dress the best I possibly can, shirt and tie, or suit and feel the best I can/ I don't have control of my insides but I sure as heck can control what I look like from the outside and yes it's made me feel much better. Sometimes a slog getting out of bed and donning a suit, but when I am up and am wearing it, I forget about being ill and concentrate on trying to look the best I can. I think, judging from photos posted on here I have a long way to go and that I have in tern also come a long way. I cringe when I see old posts. A 2008 wedding one in particular where the tie fell about 5 inches from my waist and I thought it looked good. Oh the shame lol.
> 
> I think of everyone that posts on here I admire Upr for his dignity and photos I cannot fault. I truly aspire to be as smart as Bruce but time isn't on my side. Gawd, sounds morbid and isn't meant to. Bruce is the bar I have set myself. Perhaps too high a bar. Would settle for half.
> 
> So yes got me at it too. And cost me a bally fortune in the process.


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> hard to see how it could happen accidentally.


 Har, har. You know what I meant.


----------



## ItalianGent

Needs an ascot.


----------



## upr_crust

*Checked, double checked, and triple checked . . .*

As a design problem, I was wondering whether or not I could wear three items with a check or plaid pattern to them - below are the results.

The cufflinks are some new bling, courtesy of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

Hope that you enjoy (see, forsberg, I'm wearing a tie and everything :devil.


----------



## Cary Grant

MikeDT said:


> Looks like a more creative way of bragging about/showing off working cuff buttons.


Or just because I like it/personal style choice. I think bragging only works if people understand it. I'd wager 99% of persons who even notice probably think a button is missing.


----------



## Cary Grant

Jovan said:


> Cary Grant: Great outfit, but is there any reason for buttoning your sleeves like that?


Thnx- and see above.


----------



## Jovan

ItalianGent said:


> Needs an ascot.


 Who does?


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, I've noticed you seem to have different amounts of cuff showing with different suits. Is this intentional, or are they actually the same length and just look different due to posture, etc.

If they _are _different lengths, is this a specific decision or just the result of the human element in alterations?

I hope that made some sense, it certainly did in my head anyway. As usual, sharp ensemble!

MRM


----------



## upr_crust

The differential in cuff exposure can be caused by a number of factors - pose (realize that I take photos in the morning, very quickly, with a self-timing camera - details do get lost in the process), suit alterations, and shirt sleeve lengths. Some of my English shirts have sleeves longer than my arms (and I've been too lazy or cheap to have them tailored to my actual arm length), and my suits have been purchased over a number of years, with fluctuations of accuracy of tailoring.

FWIW, I tried consciously this morning to show a bit of cuff - the amount that I am showing in today's photos should be the ideal (I believe) for the amount that one should show - but that varies with people's tastes.

I hope that explains the differences.



MRMstl said:


> Upr, I've noticed you seem to have different amounts of cuff showing with different suits. Is this intentional, or are they actually the same length and just look different due to posture, etc.
> 
> If they _are _different lengths, is this a specific decision or just the result of the human element in alterations?
> 
> I hope that made some sense, it certainly did in my head anyway. As usual, sharp ensemble!
> 
> MRM


----------



## simonfoy

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Simon, you look pretty nice most of the time when you dress up. I was just having a bit of fun with Upr.
> 
> Best of luck to you as you go through this challenging time in your life.


LOL Please don't search through the archives then for the less than flattering posts of "does this look good" to the cries of "did you get dressed in the dark"?
I was aware of the joke, didn't know if you were aware of why I dress up. x
Many thanks for the solicitous thoughts. Very much appreciated

Simon x


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
DG pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing before the next bout of snow, and an appeal to the AAAC audience . . .*

Today's attire has been donned in anticipation of yet another bout (hopefully light) of snow for the NYC area.

In reviewing this thread of late, I note that there has been a great reduction in the number of photo posts to it. Far be it from me to dominate this thread - the conversation, visual and verbal, is enriched much more when there are a multitude of contributors to this thread, and I do not wish to become a monologist (and bore) by any means. (If I have become so now, I apologize.)

So, get out there, armed with your digital cameras, and show us what you've got!


----------



## Scott T

upr crust....

I am still new here and I just went through a few pages and I have got to say, your style is impeccable! Just thinking about the amount of effort you put into planning your wardrobe not to mention the investment of time in shopping is incredible. I'm exhausted just thinking about it! If I ever wear something that will garner at least one compliment mixed in with the volume of criticism advice I'll post some pictures. Thanks for keeping a lofty goal on the horizon.


----------



## upr_crust

Putting together a wardrobe, and learning how to dress well is a process, an evolutionary process that takes time and effort, but, once you've built up a basic wardrobe, it takes less effort than you think to put it all together on a regular basis. Don't expect to walk into a store one day and just buy an entire wardrobe off the rack - it's the process of looking at oneself, candidly, and figuring out what works (and doesn't) - like adding layers of nacre to make a pearl. You sound like a young person - the process takes time, so don't rush it.

I'm glad that my postings give you some ideas as to what you might like to wear, or like to look like, and give you the impetus to improve your appearance. (What you put on the outside can have a beneficial effect on how you see yourself on the inside as well.)



Scott T said:


> upr crust....
> 
> I am still new here and I just went through a few pages and I have got to say, your style is impeccable! Just thinking about the amount of effort you put into planning your wardrobe not to mention the investment of time in shopping is incredible. I'm exhausted just thinking about it! If I ever wear something that will garner at least one compliment mixed in with the volume of criticism advice I'll post some pictures. Thanks for keeping a lofty goal on the horizon.


----------



## Mensfashion

At first, I've to say hello!

I just arrived in this forum and had a little look around. 

And now to my clothes:

Today (as I do so often) I'm wearing grey patterned braces, a black bow tie, a pair of patent leather shoes and a classic grey jacket. I got all this in different second hand stores, mostly in Paris (no, I'm not a real jetlager, but I still passed my last holidays in France). 

I'm really into the traditional, classic men's look; black, grey, brown, chic. 

So, that's me


----------



## MRMstl

*Inaugural post*

In response to Upr's challenge...

I work from home so won't be contributing everyday, but look forward to being a semi-regular contributor. Hopefully the pics will improve as I figure out what I'm doing.

You can't see it in these photos, but the tie has a grayish/brown sheen to it when seen at different angles that I thought worked well with the coat.

Does the tie/shirt combo work or should I have done something warmer?

PS - Click on the pics for bigger ones. How do I post them full size? TIA!
Mike


----------



## ItalianGent

Jovan said:


> Who does?


All of you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM pocket-square
LP sweater
Brioni cords
MD belt
Brioni socks
Barney balmorals
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire has been donned in anticipation of yet another bout (hopefully light) of snow for the NYC area.


upr_crust

Love the scarf its exquisitely elegant , actually the whole ensemble is bon ton:icon_smile_big:

ajo


----------



## simonfoy

+1 on the scarf. It is beautiful. May I ask its origin Upr?


----------



## simonfoy

Hello and welcome

There is another part to this site, that being the trad forum. They too have a WAYWT (What are you wearing today) section. If trad is more your thing then you may feel more at home there. Would love to see some pics though.

Welcome to the forum, goiod to have a new member in board

Simon


Mensfashion said:


> At first, I've to say hello!
> 
> I just arrived in this forum and had a little look around.
> 
> And now to my clothes:
> 
> Today (as I do so often) I'm wearing grey patterned braces, a black bow tie, a pair of patent leather shoes and a classic grey jacket. I got all this in different second hand stores, mostly in Paris (no, I'm not a real jetlager, but I still passed my last holidays in France).
> 
> I'm really into the traditional, classic men's look; black, grey, brown, chic.
> 
> So, that's me


----------



## simonfoy

If you're posting the pics via Flickr, when you've uploaded the pic to Flickr, click on it and on the left hand menu (drop down) it will say "View all sizes" click this and then select the size you require. I go for Original. Works for me.

Hope this helps



MRMstl said:


> In response to Upr's challenge...
> 
> I work from home so won't be contributing everyday, but look forward to being a semi-regular contributor. Hopefully the pics will improve as I figure out what I'm doing.
> 
> You can't see it in these photos, but the tie has a grayish/brown sheen to it when seen at different angles that I thought worked well with the coat.
> 
> Does the tie/shirt combo work or should I have done something warmer?
> 
> PS - Click on the pics for bigger ones. How do I post them full size? TIA!
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 2085
> 
> View attachment 2086


----------



## upr_crust

MRMstl said:


> In response to Upr's challenge...
> 
> I work from home so won't be contributing everyday, but look forward to being a semi-regular contributor. Hopefully the pics will improve as I figure out what I'm doing.
> 
> You can't see it in these photos, but the tie has a grayish/brown sheen to it when seen at different angles that I thought worked well with the coat.
> 
> Does the tie/shirt combo work or should I have done something warmer?
> 
> PS - Click on the pics for bigger ones. How do I post them full size? TIA!
> Mike


Thank you, MRMstl, for being a brave soul, and posting today - you'll discover that it gets to be rather a habit after a while!



ajo said:


> upr_crust
> 
> Love the scarf its exquisitely elegant , actually the whole ensemble is bon ton:icon_smile_big:
> 
> ajo


Thanks AJO! Very non-pedestrian, no?



simonfoy said:


> +1 on the scarf. It is beautiful. May I ask its origin Upr?


You may indeed, Simon. The scarf was bought about nine or ten years ago at Fortnum & Mason, at a time when the store still sold things under their own name, rather than today, where they sell designer tat for big bucks (or, in their case, pounds sterling). It is a silk brocade, lined with navy blue cashmere, and it is possibly my favourite scarf (and I have a LOT of scarves).


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Thanks AJO! Very non-pedestrian, no?


upr_crust

It is the very antithesis of pedestrian if I had more time I would reach for my thesaurus to express my sentiments on your sartorial skill.

And I'm envious as I sit here in white tshirt and PRL cargo short's with 32c heat with no air conditioning.

ajo


----------



## upr_crust

*Don't be so jealous, ajo, it's snowing here in NYC, and will drop to -10C/15F tonight*

You may or may not know that I have been cross-posting on styleforum.net. On there, in their equivalent of "What are you wearing today", they have a weekly contest, to see who can come up with the best outfit, within a given set of parameters (the game is always played on Fridays). This week's parameters are that the items in the outfit cannot have cost more than $500, excluding shoes and outerwear.

For the "What Are You Wearing Right Now?" challenge, The following is what I've been able to piece together:

Suit - Hickey-Freeman, bought at Syms, originally $1495.00, marked down to $499, then reduced for the semi-annual bash sale to $399, then bought using a coupon worth $100 off any purchase totalling $400 or more - with tax and alterations - $340

Shirt - Lewin - bought as part of a lot of four for 100 GBP (minus VAT, plus shipping) - about $40.

Tie - bought by a friend as a present while on a visit to Australia - cost - $25 AUD - equal (at the time) to $12.50

Pocket Square - Robert Talbott, bought on sale at Century 21 - $8.00

Belt - Polo Ralph Lauren, via Syms - $20.00

Cufflinks - from the Met Museum - on sale - 21.60 (including members' discount of 10%)

Socks - brand name Punto, via Syms - $12.00

Total, for contest purposes - $454.10

Not included in the total:

Alden calfskin split-toe loafers - bought on sale from the Alden Shop in NYC - $115

Camel's hair overcoat - Joseph Abboud, via Syms - $75 (on end-of-season clearance)

Cashmere/wool cap - Brooks Bros. - bought on sale, but cost unremembered ($50, maybe?)

Woven wool uni-style striped scarf - Brooks Bros. - ($40-$50 - I can't remember which)

Blue silk jacquard scarf, lined with navy blue cashmere - New & Lingwood - Not a Bargain, but very handsome.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Camel's hair overcoat - Joseph Abboud, via Syms - $75 (on end-of-season clearance)


You bought this camel hair coat for $75? What a bargain! Great find.


----------



## Adam Smith

upr_crust said:


> . . . also, without a shirt in the color of an Easter egg.
> 
> I noted, in looking at the pile of shirts to go to the local shirt laundry, that my wardrobe of late was dominated by yellow, lavender and pink. I definitely need a change - results as below . . .


I have to inquire on the origin of that shirt, upr_crust. It's positively regal! The cufflinks match it perfectly as well (and the blue in the tie's paisley, of course).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> This week's parameters are that the items in the outfit cannot have cost more than $500,


That's a great idea!!

Overspending is easy, not doing so takes skill and an eye.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's a great idea!!
> 
> Overspending is easy, not doing so takes skill and an eye.


Overspending takes skill and an eye too: innumerable pitfalls when there's no budget. I remember my wife remarking, after we visited someone's new multi-million dollar house "It's amazing how well it came out, considering all the money they spent." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

She is wise.

Money should buy tatse but it frequently can not!!


----------



## upr_crust

riyadh552 said:


> You bought this camel hair coat for $75? What a bargain! Great find.


I had liked the coat when it was $300 at Syms, but couldn't justify it (I have a D/B camel's hair polo coat from BB), until it showed up on the rack with the 75% off sign on it - then it became a perfect "crime of opportunity".



Adam Smith said:


> I have to inquire on the origin of that shirt, upr_crust. It's positively regal! The cufflinks match it perfectly as well (and the blue in the tie's paisley, of course).


I cannot see (from my office Internet connection) the photo to which you refer - I'll have to wait until this evening before answering your question, but in the interim, thanks for the compliments.



WouldaShoulda said:


> That's a great idea!!
> 
> Overspending is easy, not doing so takes skill and an eye.


Keeping with the crime metaphors, with spending, "let the punishment fit the crime" i.e. get good value for your money.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Prada jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Upr

It is clear to see why it is your favourite scarf. 

I too have many crimes of opportunity, just when I tell myself I have enough clothes and I couldn't possibly fit any more in the space I have, it seems I can always find room for that bargain just crying out to be bought. We're all suckers for it. Oh and the camel hair coat looks very, very expensive $75 not even pounds £s. Has to be bargain of the year


----------



## upr_crust

The shirt was bought online from Paul Fredrick, on sale, several years ago, the tie is from J. Press, which I bought two or three years ago, and the cufflinks are from the Metropolitan Museum of Art's gift shop (some form of Faberge adaptation).

Thanks for the compliments.



Adam Smith said:


> I have to inquire on the origin of that shirt, upr_crust. It's positively regal! The cufflinks match it perfectly as well (and the blue in the tie's paisley, of course).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Bergdorf sweater
Incotex pant
Kleinberg belt
CH socks
testoni tassel loafers
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## thunderw21

-5 degrees this morning... :crazy:

Mid-1930s 'English drape' sports coat, late 1930s ties, modern everything else.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
Saks gloves
Kiton cashmere suit
Zegna pocket-square
SR shirt
Mercury Dime cufflinks
Brioni belt
NM socks
Brioni monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## clintonf

Hi all, this post is as a result of upr_crust commenting about the volume of posting on this site.

I hope that my pics are worthy of such esteemed company here.

End of a very long day for me, but a rare opportunity to put some clothes on.




























Cheers

Clint


----------



## upr_crust

I am pleased that my appeal for more picture postings has been taken seriously - thank you, Clint - nice subtle colours and textures to the trousers and jacket, and great shoes.


----------



## Mensfashion

simonfoy said:


> +1 on the scarf. It is beautiful. May I ask its origin Upr?


Me too, I do really love your scarf! I just saw these at my grandfather's neck. It is not too easy to find them these days. A couple of days ago I wrote in another thread, that I went to the Berlin fashionweek and I was really surprised, because I saw many young men with these old fashioned scarfs around their necks.

So, from my side, too: :icon_cheers:


----------



## simonfoy

Clint

Very well put together colours that work really well together, love the trousers, jacket and shoes. Can't see the shirt too well but I think it looks like a Van Heusen one I have. 

Nice to have another poster on here, keep them coming

Simon


----------



## TomS

clintonf said:


>


Beautiful shoes! What are they?


----------



## upr_crust

*Some things to ward off the cold in NYC . . .*

It's currently -15C/9F here in NYC, and I've put on as many layers as I can to face the morning freeze. As below . . .


----------



## clintonf

upr_crust said:


> I am pleased that my appeal for more picture postings has been taken seriously - thank you, Clint - nice subtle colours and textures to the trousers and jacket, and great shoes.


Mr Crust, I will try and post whenever a) I put some decent clothes (not just pj's) and b) If I can get my partner to photograph me. She doesn't mind most times though. Thanks for the acknowledgement.



simonfoy said:


> Clint
> 
> Very well put together colours that work really well together, love the trousers, jacket and shoes. Can't see the shirt too well but I think it looks like a Van Heusen one I have.
> 
> Nice to have another poster on here, keep them coming
> 
> Simon


Simon, I appreciate the welcome. The shirt is a light green with dark green checks. It is not made by Van Heusen though.

Thanks again.



TomS said:


> Beautiful shoes! What are they?


Alfred Sargent MTO. They are based upon a previous Premier range shoe (Can't remember off the top of my head) and not as sleek as some of the current AS handgrade. But I enjoy them and they fit me well.

Many thanks all

Clint


----------



## MRMstl

Clint, I really like the herringbone pants


----------



## MRMstl

upr_crust said:


>


Another gorgeous tie! I like the suit too, not enough brown suits these days.


----------



## upr_crust

The suit is Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece, and was acquired several years ago on sale - brown isn't a Wall St. color, it seems, and the tie is Charvet (via Bergdorf's - also on sale - winter 2010).



MRMstl said:


> Another gorgeous tie! I like the suit too, not enough brown suits these days.


----------



## MRMstl

I know many (most?) here frown on jackets with jeans. But I'm still in my 20s and this is a staple for me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RB overcoat
BR scarf
Gates gloves
LP sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ons
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## clintonf

MRMstl said:


> Clint, I really like the herringbone pants


Many thanks. Unfortunately, the camera wasn't able to capture the details. I do like them.

Regards

Clint


----------



## clintonf

MRMstl said:


> I know many (most?) here frown on jackets with jeans. But I'm still in my 20s and this is a staple for me.
> View attachment 2096
> 
> View attachment 2097


I personally don't have too much of a problem of jackets with jeans, but it would have been nice to see the jacket buttoned so as to get some idea of fit.

Some may feel that my next suggestion is over the top, but have you considered adding a pocket square just for a bit of contrast? I understand that you're young and some of your peers may comment, but once you get used to wearing them, they'll be almost as essential as your watch (assuming you wear one).

Thanks for posting. More please.

Clint


----------



## upr_crust

*Dialing it down a notch - perhaps . . .*

Yesterday, on That Other Website, my photo postings got me a significant amount of critique in the form of constructive criticism, claiming that my attire was over-accessorized and anachronistic.

I am not entirely convinced of this view, but, in the interest of experiment, I have "dialed it down a notch", though most likely not as many notches as my major critic would find suitable.

Perhaps you all can weight in with your opinions on this matter . . .

Today's attire, for better or worse . . .


----------



## Wildblue

thunderw21 said:


> Old pic, but I wore this 1940-dated "Fashion Park" suit today.


As usual, I'm LOVING your outfit. Would love to get something like that myself, or at the very least, something representative from the same era.


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, what specifically was the criticism of your outfit?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday, on That Other Website, my photo postings got me a significant amount of critique in the form of constructive criticism, claiming that my attire was over-accessorized and anachronistic.


This is a problem how??


----------



## upr_crust

MRMstl said:


> Upr, what specifically was the criticism of your outfit?


The quote was "over accesorized and anachronistic" - I believe indicating that the detailing of yesterday's attire, besides being too much, also harked back to a time and place not of the present - the tab collared shirt and the braces in particular.



WouldaShoulda said:


> This is a problem how??


As in "why should something with that much detailing be a problem?"


----------



## clintonf

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday, on That Other Website, my photo postings got me a significant amount of critique in the form of constructive criticism, claiming that my attire was over-accessorized and anachronistic.
> 
> I am not entirely convinced of this view, but, in the interest of experiment, I have "dialed it down a notch", though most likely not as many notches as my major critic would find suitable.
> 
> Perhaps you all can weight in with your opinions on this matter . . .
> 
> Today's attire, for better or worse . . .


Mr Crust, I reall would urge you not to take too seriously some of the "observations" on the other site.

Since I've been on this site and I've noticed you've posted in this thread, I've thought that your outfits have been consistent and outstanding. Sure, some of the outfits haven't always appealled to me, but I have nothing but admiration for the clothes you wear.

I've compared the last three outfits that you've posted and the only thing extra that I've noticed is that you've got two scarves.

I don't honestly know what people expect, but everyone has their own opinion of what is "correct". Most are fairly young and I hope that you don't mind me saying that you are not as young as some (as am I). However, I feel that your dress is so totally in keeping with the persona that I see you portrait on these fora.

In other words, keeping doing what you do. You do it VERY well.

Clint


----------



## Wildblue

Fantastic tie, Bruce. The sheen of that and the PS really make for a classy look with the suit. :aportnoy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> As in "why should something with that much detailing be a problem?"


You just tell those whippersnappers, "you should have seen how accessorized I was in the 90's!!"

Those Rotten Little PUNKS!!


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday, on That Other Website, my photo postings got me a significant amount of critique in the form of constructive criticism, claiming that my attire was over-accessorized and anachronistic..."dialed it down a notch", though most likely not as many notches as my major critic would find suitable.


I truly don't know what 'over accessorized' is, since fashion and a person's own style are completely subjective, but your dailies have never looked 'over' or too much to me. A very odd observation.

There's room in the sandbox for everyone to play, I should hope.


----------



## The Rambler

There are good over the tops and bad over the tops, and of course no set definitions, but what's over the top in Peoria is no such thing in Manhattan. People who live in cyberspace lose track of such things, so pay them no mind, Upr, and take it as a compliment that I consider you good over the top, if ott at all!


----------



## Horticulturalist

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday, on That Other Website, my photo postings got me a significant amount of critique in the form of constructive criticism, claiming that my attire was over-accessorized and anachronistic.


Fiddle-sticks! I assume you first and foremost dress for yourself. Don't let anyone put you off doing what you do so well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry trenchcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Levi's 505
BJ belt
pp socks
Prada penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, I prefer to say you are "fully" accessorized. 

Much of what you wear wouldn't suit me personally, but I stare in admiration of your ensembles every day nonetheless. Like wingman said, there should be room enough for everyone in the sandbox.

And, unless you showed up to a party with a "strictly modern" dresscode, why would anachronistic in itself be a complaint?

MM


----------



## upr_crust

clintonf said:


> Mr Crust, I reall would urge you not to take too seriously some of the "observations" on the other site.
> 
> Since I've been on this site and I've noticed you've posted in this thread, I've thought that your outfits have been consistent and outstanding. Sure, some of the outfits haven't always appealed to me, but I have nothing but admiration for the clothes you wear.
> 
> I've compared the last three outfits that you've posted and the only thing extra that I've noticed is that you've got two scarves.
> 
> I don't honestly know what people expect, but everyone has their own opinion of what is "correct". Most are fairly young and I hope that you don't mind me saying that you are not as young as some (as am I). However, I feel that your dress is so totally in keeping with the persona that I see you portrait on these fora.
> 
> In other words, keeping doing what you do. You do it VERY well.
> 
> Clint





Wildblue said:


> Fantastic tie, Bruce. The sheen of that and the PS really make for a classy look with the suit. :aportnoy:





WouldaShoulda said:


> You just tell those whippersnappers, "you should have seen how accessorized I was in the 90's!!"
> 
> Those Rotten Little PUNKS!!





wingman said:


> I truly don't know what 'over accessorized' is, since fashion and a person's own style are completely subjective, but your dailies have never looked 'over' or too much to me. A very odd observation.
> 
> There's room in the sandbox for everyone to play, I should hope.





The Rambler said:


> There are good over the tops and bad over the tops, and of course no set definitions, but what's over the top in Peoria is no such thing in Manhattan. People who live in cyberspace lose track of such things, so pay them no mind, Upr, and take it as a compliment that I consider you good over the top, if ott at all!





Horticulturalist said:


> Fiddle-sticks! I assume you first and foremost dress for yourself. Don't let anyone put you off doing what you do so well.





MRMstl said:


> Upr, I prefer to say you are "fully" accessorized.
> 
> Much of what you wear wouldn't suit me personally, but I stare in admiration of your ensembles every day nonetheless. Like wingman said, there should be room enough for everyone in the sandbox.
> 
> And, unless you showed up to a party with a "strictly modern" dresscode, why would anachronistic in itself be a complaint?
> 
> MM


Thank you, gentlemen all, for your supportive comments, and Chris for his compliment on my tie. As it is, the next "theme" for this coming Friday is "sprezzatura", which means, essentially, that sartorially, this will be a no-holds-barred event, and creative accessorization is encouraged. Let us see what mischief I can get into . . .  .


----------



## simonfoy

Upr

I am with so many here when I say what rott they talk. I have always found, the other side, a little too scruffy for my liking anyway. You are a gentleman of some years and you dress befitting of those years. One would come in for critisism if one dressed like a 20 year old too. So you will never win.
I like the accessories. In fact they are what made some of your brilliant outfits, outstanding. That high level of attention to detail is lost on some. Shame really.

Like you have told me in previous posts and what Horty so rightly stated, dress for yourself. Whether they appreciate it or not is irrelevant. I don't think in the year I have been on here I have ever seen anyone here critisize your attire. 

I love the accessories, since been and purchased numerous pocket squares since seeing yours. 

I for one wouldn't want you to change what you do so well. There is a saying here: if it aint bust don't fix it. Befitting to you I think. xx


----------



## Jovan

I agree with everyone else, Upr. You may have a different approach than me but you put it together as well as anyone can. I'd hate to see their reactions to The Fedora Lounge if they think you are too anachronistic!


----------



## upr_crust

*Taking a little advice from That Other Website (but still looking like me, I believe . . .)*

There were two suggestions - three, actually, from my posting yesterday elsewhere, which I've incorporated into today's attire - probably out of context, but they worked with my own impulses, so I am sure that you'll like them, and they'll find fault.

The first two suggestions were for a blue tie for yesterday's outfit, and a four-in-hand knot, instead of the half-Windsor I normally tie with a spread collared shirt. As today's shirt is a point collar, and the tie of considerable thickness, a foru in hand made perfect sense.

The other suggestion was a blue scarf instead of the green one that I wore yesterday - substitution was made (of course, I also changed overcoats - we'll see if change of context makes a difference).

Well, enough blathering - here are the photos.














































The shirt is new - my one indulgence from the post-Xmas Brooks Bros. sale.


----------



## MRMstl

Another slushy and salty day, so I continue to wear rubber soles (please forgive me!). The first photo didn't give a good representation of the coat, which is very nice Loro Piana for JW Norsdstrom at a fantastic price. I plan to start using the flash as that seems to pick up some of the details a little better than sans flash.


----------



## MRMstl

And the rest of the outfit...it's only letting me post two pics? How do I circumvent that?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Amicale scarf
Portolano gloves
LP sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Cologne by Creed
Patek watch


----------



## rbstc123

Love this combo. Wore it with khakis and brown loafers.

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/dsc06301bv.jpg/


----------



## The Rambler

nice Harris tweed, nce combo: you tied the tie?


----------



## upr_crust

*Wearing that which is next in line for the dry cleaners, and experimenting with photo techniques . . .*

The weather in NYC is foul - it snowed heavily last night, so I am wearing that which is to visit the dry cleaners next, combined with lesser footwear, and a problem child of a shirt.

On That Other Website, it was suggested that my photos were too affected by flash - the following were taken without flash, and given more than a bit of color correction. I would be interested in your reactions.


----------



## wingman

^ Upr: Does your camera have a strobe (or flicker) flash setting? Rather than the straight-on flash normally selected for indoor pix I sometimes use a second setting where the light strobes, allowing it to absorb into the surface rather than harshly bounce off it, which may be what the audience at That Other Site is/are responding to. 

In the end I think it's potato, potahto; I actually prefer your flash shots (they show off the shoes and shirt details better). The natural light shots are fine, except I think the first one's a little dark on the upper half (which is where the strobe light would come in handy...either that or a white card placed near the flash to act as a 'fill-in,' or softening light). And of course for natural shots, a tripod is a must. I, for one, cannot hand-hold the camera steady on natural light pix indoors. 

My $1.25. -Chris


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I've found "with flash" to actually give better, more accurate portrayals of color.

But that shirt has got to go!!

(To the beach with white/stone khakis maybe??)


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> ^ Upr: Does your camera have a strobe (or flicker) flash setting? Rather than the straight-on flash normally selected for indoor pix I sometimes use a second setting where the light strobes, allowing it to absorb into the surface rather than harshly bounce off it, which may be what the audience at That Other Site is/are responding to.
> 
> In the end I think it's potato, potahto; I actually prefer your flash shots (they show off the shoes and shirt details better). The natural light shots are fine, except I think the first one's a little dark on the upper half (which is where the strobe light would come in handy...either that or a white card placed near the flash to act as a 'fill-in,' or softening light). And of course for natural shots, a tripod is a must. I, for one, cannot hand-hold the camera steady on natural light pix indoors.
> 
> My $1.25. -Chris


I will look at the various modes available for the camera - something that would correct for the amber tone would be excellent, and yes, the detail does come through better with the flash shots, but I don't look as old and jowly in the natural light ones  .



WouldaShoulda said:


> I've found "with flash" to actually give better, more accurate portrayals of color.
> 
> But that shirt has got to go!!
> 
> (To the beach with white/stone khakis maybe??)


Ironically enough, I had a casual backyard summer wedding to attend (my cousin's third marriage/second husband - she made the same mistake twice - long story) and opted to wear today's shirt with stone khakis and no tie - it looked quite nice - festive, but casual. (Not the beach though - northern VT, but still quite warm in late July.)


----------



## Acct2000

Usually, I love your outfits Upr. This one is okay, although with that shirt, I'd probably like it better without a tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
MB pant
Fleming belt
RLP socks
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

Comparing the two different lots of photo's, what you normally post and todays, I much prefer with flash shots. Mych more detail for me.These just look so poorly lit.
If you need an extra light I can lend you a shirt of two that would do the job [email protected]@

Simon


----------



## rbstc123

The Rambler said:


> nice Harris tweed, nce combo: you tied the tie?


Thanks Rambler. Good eye on the Harris Tweed. The knit is actually a scarf not a tie. Good question as you can't tell from the pic. I didn't even think about that. If it had been a tie then yes, it would have been tied.


----------



## Wildblue

upr, my own personal input on the two photo methods is that I can absolutely understand how a flash can alter the appearance of colors in a photo, often by lightening and washing out. So, while your new set of photos may be more color accurate to reality, I also think they're not as good pictures photographically. I definitely prefer what you've been doing traditionally for pictures.


----------



## upr_crust

*The Friday contest, at That Other Website, is "sprezzatura" . . .*

. . . actually defined as "Pitti Uomo" (the attire of the attendees of the semi-annual menswear show in Florence, Italy).

Sprezzatura, to the best of my understanding, is the quality of style characterized by a studied spontenaity of dress, and an insouciant and idiosyncratic attitude of accessorization. If one does it well, one is supposed to look thrown together, in some respects, but thrown together perfectly.

Maintaining an insouciant attitude in one's dress the day after an 18-inch blizzard does take some fortitude, and my ideas for today's attire have been molded by a desire to wear only things soon destined for the dry cleaners, so this may not be the perfect example of "sprezzatura", but it is spontaneous enough I think.

As for photography, "sprezzatura" is all about flash, and after looking at yesterday's non-flash photos, I think that I prefer flash for documentary purposes.

Allora!


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML peacoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## blaze79




----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
NM pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
CH tassel loafers
Darphin cologne
Patek watch


----------



## chrismark12

*ive tried something new*

ive started using these collective i got them online and so far ive been getting positive response. alot of them say its quite stylish and i kinda agree but i guess you have to see it for yourselves.


----------



## Adam Smith

chrismark12, are they actual silk or plastic? You'd think that sourcing SILK knots made of SILK would be an easy thing, but noo... Thanks a lot, progress of human civilization...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Zegna linen pocket-square
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM tie
SR shirt
Cartier belt
Varvatos socks
Gucci monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## clintonf

A bit of sun today, so here's my contribution. I forgot to put a pocket square in.





































Thanks

Clint


----------



## upr_crust

*The beginnin of yet another week, with snow on the way for NYC . . .*

I'm dressing up while the sun is still shining, and there is no white stuff coming out of the sky . . .

Today's shots were done without flash, and using my new tripod. The tripod is fine, but I believe that I will revert to the use of flash tomorrow.

For what it's worth, then . . .


----------



## wingman

^The tripod makes a kick a-- difference. Great length- and beautiful cam coat!!


----------



## upr_crust

It's remarkable how re-orienting the camera from horizontal to vertical makes such a difference. It will be even better with flash, and as it happens, my camera does do a strobe flash when there is not enough ambient light (you had made reference to that in an earlier post).

I'm expecting to receive a Pentax DSLR camera in about two weeks time - the reward for 25 years of service to my current employer (and the previous two - we love "grandfathering") - it will be interesting to see the difference in photos once the new camera is in place.

As for the coat, it's a favorite - very warm, and very grand-looking.



wingman said:


> ^The tripod makes a kick a-- difference. Great length- and beautiful cam coat!!


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


>


Great looking monks Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks - BB Peals, snatched up from one of their clearance sales - summer 2009.



riyadh552 said:


> Great looking monks Upr.


----------



## kitonbrioni

operations peacoat
NM scarf
Bergdorf gloves
Brioni polo
Versace jeans
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
Gucci penny loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> I'm expecting to receive a Pentax DSLR camera in about two weeks time - the reward for 25 years of service to my current employer (and the previous two - we love "grandfathering") - it will be interesting to see the difference in photos once the new camera is in place.


Mazeltov!! Look forward to seeing the new shots.


----------



## Pliny

clintonf said:


> A bit of sun today, so here's my contribution. I forgot to put a pocket square in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Clint


Lovely shoes - what are they?


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to flash pictures, just in time for the "wintry mix" . . .*

The weather in NYC (and a good deal of the rest of the country) is to be quite foul today, hence the more casual attire. Hope that it's not too disappointing - as least today's photos will be less murky - flash was used . . .


----------



## riyadh552

Upr, are you using direct flash, or bouncing it off the ceiling?


----------



## upr_crust

The flash is direct - the camera is a little point-and-shoot, and the flash is pretty much automatic. There is a strobe flash, but it is invoked on an automated basis.



riyadh552 said:


> Upr, are you using direct flash, or bouncing it off the ceiling?


----------



## twe_Ed

Ok wise folks of the AAAC forum - what can I wear with this at the weekend? Ive tried to get the colour accurate within photoshop - thr British winter weather does not allow for much decent sunlight at the moment - but the base colour is olive-y with dark brown, green and purple checks.










I don't really want to go down the route of a plain white shirt. I have considered a pale yellow perhaps but am not shy in trying something bold. Your thoughts please.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC (and a good deal of the rest of the country) is to be quite foul today, hence the more casual attire. Hope that it's not too disappointing - as least today's photos will be less murky - flash was used . . .


upr_crust
I like the tie, haven't seen it before. New is it or has it emerged from hibernation?

And today its going to be 33c in Canberra the past three days have been 38c

ajo


----------



## upr_crust

The tie has come out of hibernation - I've had it for at least a decade or more. It is actually not one of my favourites, but I have found it useful in certain combinations, including today's attire. I cross-posted to That Other Website, and took some flack for wearing a patterned silk tie with a sports jacket - I was told that the tie was too formal for the rest of the outfit. I begged to differ.

As it hasn't climbed above 1C here, and we're expecting freezing rain later this evening, I should be jealous of your heat, but not being a big fan of extreme heat (and you've not mentioned the humidity level there), I will simply say that the weather is extreme for both of us.



ajo said:


> upr_crust
> I like the tie, haven't seen it before. New is it or has it emerged from hibernation?
> 
> And today its going to be 33c in Canberra the past three days have been 38c
> 
> ajo


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos chukkas
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


>


That SC is beautiful Upr. I love the colours and shape of it, I have several like it and love the colours. Is it yet another of those rules that say no paterned tie with a Sports coat. I am sure if one followed every rule or dislike, nude would be the order of the day.

I think the combination goes well. I was told on here only a few weeks ago about a PS in an outer coat, it hadn't been seen before. I remember you liked it. Since wearing it out in town, a small town just one main street, I have seen other men now doing the same. One man in particular said it looked great. So although we don't always get it right one persons opinion is just that. I like the outfit, works for me anyway x


----------



## simonfoy

twe_Ed said:


> Ok wise folks of the AAAC forum - what can I wear with this at the weekend? Ive tried to get the colour accurate within photoshop - thr British winter weather does not allow for much decent sunlight at the moment - but the base colour is olive-y with dark brown, green and purple checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to go down the route of a plain white shirt. I have considered a pale yellow perhaps but am not shy in trying something bold. Your thoughts please.


Not always brilliant at colour matching but what about Light blue or pick up the colour in the jacket with a light purple? No??......I'll be quiet I think...........


----------



## AmEng

twe_Ed said:


> Ok wise folks of the AAAC forum - what can I wear with this at the weekend? Ive tried to get the colour accurate within photoshop - thr British winter weather does not allow for much decent sunlight at the moment - but the base colour is olive-y with dark brown, green and purple checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to go down the route of a plain white shirt. I have considered a pale yellow perhaps but am not shy in trying something bold. Your thoughts please.


If it were me, I would let the jacket speak for itself and go with an ecru.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> The tie has come out of hibernation - I've had it for at least a decade or more. It is actually not one of my favourites, but I have found it useful in certain combinations, including today's attire. I cross-posted to That Other Website, and took some flack for wearing a patterned silk tie with a sports jacket - I was told that the tie was too formal for the rest of the outfit. I begged to differ.
> 
> As it hasn't climbed above 1C here, and we're expecting freezing rain later this evening, I should be jealous of your heat, but not being a big fan of extreme heat (and you've not mentioned the humidity level there), I will simply say that the weather is extreme for both of us.


uupr-crust

The humidity level here, for the most part is zilch, its a flat dry heat but there have been days this summer where its like soup, the only antidote is extremely chilled NZ semillon sauvignon blanc as the sun recedes in the west.

ajo


----------



## upr_crust

*Clothes for a miserable day . . .*

I can hear the chopping of ice outside, the result of last night's freezing rain.

You'll note that there is a discrepancy in tie color between photos - I made a last minute decision to change color. Hope that I made the right decision.

FWIW, then . . .


----------



## clintonf

Pliny said:


> Lovely shoes - what are they?


They were made by Cliff Roberts in Northampton.

Thanks

Clint


----------



## clintonf

upr_crust said:


> I can hear the chopping of ice outside, the result of last night's freezing rain.
> 
> You'll note that there is a discrepancy in tie color between photos - I made a last minute decision to change color. Hope that I made the right decision.
> 
> FWIW, then . . .


Looking good, Mr Crust. I also really enjoyed your sportscoat above. Wonderful

Clint


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> You'll note that there is a discrepancy in tie color between photos - I made a last minute decision to change color. Hope that I made the right decision.


I personally prefer the red tie over the blue tie with this shirt and suit combo. Although, it appears that the blue tie works better with the cufflinks, the red tie works with it as well.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Cruiser

I have a navy blue herringbone tweed jacket that I haven't worn in over a year so I thought I might as well wear it today. Despite what is showing on my monitor, there is no green in it. And I know, consider a pocket square. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## MikeDT

Red 'FASHION' cotton top, 50RMB from indoor market.

2011 Chinese new year's eve dinner with the neighbours. I'm 48 this year, which makes me a rabbit as well, so red it is.

Note the large Kobe Bryant, Lakers poster in the background. As I wrote on a recent Interchange post, NBA is huge in China.


----------



## upr_crust

Ironically, the posters at That Other Website much prefer the blue tie - you can't please everyone  .



riyadh552 said:


> I personally prefer the red tie over the blue tie with this shirt and suit combo. Although, it appears that the blue tie works better with the cufflinks, the red tie works with it as well.
> 
> Just my two cents.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Ironically, the posters at That Other Website much prefer the blue tie - you can't please everyone  .


You still pull it off with your usual panache.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shearling
Elgin scarf
NM gloves
RLPL polo
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> I have a navy blue herringbone tweed jacket that I haven't worn in over a year so I thought I might as well wear it today. Despite what is showing on my monitor, there is no green in it. And I know, consider a pocket square. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


 You probably considered a pocket square and decided you didn't want to.  The only absolute need for a pocket square (in my opinion) is with cuff links and a tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*Sunshine, but cold here in NYC . . .*

Dressing in layers, as the weather conditions dictate . . .


----------



## Marcus1980

My old account I can't seem to sign into for some reason, so had to sign up again!. Didn't make a lot of posts anyway.

Here's me today


----------



## PhillyKid




----------



## Cruiser

I had to briefly put on a tie this morning. Given that this only happens 4-5 times a year now I thought I should document it with a picture before I take it off and return to a pair of jeans and sweatshirt for the rest of the day. The tie is actually a brown nailhead but unfortunately small details like this don't show with my cell phone camera.










Cruiser


----------



## Luis-F-S

Very nice Cruiser. Couldn't tell if your belt matched your shoes........

L


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Prada alligator bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Dressing in layers, as the weather conditions dictate . . .


WOW I love that suit Upr. It is I think one of my favourites you wear. Love the lines on the cloth. Beautiful and expensive looking.


----------



## upr_crust

*The challenge entry for this week at That Other Website . . .*

The theme for this Friday's challenge is "blue".

The following is something that I wrote to accompany my entry, as my personal aesthetic is a bit a variance with the groupthink at That Other Website.

It occured to me not long ago that one of the great sources of pleasure in popular entertainments these days is invocation of the sense of moral superiority in the viewer, i.e., to put on TV, as entertainment, a person or persons so reprehensible as to please the public that they are not him or her. (it is my only explanation for the popularity of "The Jersey Shore", which does rather take the prize for reprehensible behaviour in creatures otherwise believed to be **** sapiens.)

On the Internet as well, there are few pleasures as acute as the venting of righteous anger in response to the posting of a troll, in an attempt to silence said troll with logic and persuasive arguments. The only problem with such a pleasure is that is usually the desired response of the original poster, looking to incite flame wars wherever possible.

That would never be my intent in posting here. However, as my personal style is often at odds with the local aesthetic, if I let out all of the sartorial stops (an unfortunate habit of mine), I will most certainly be the object of criticism, which will invoke that sense of, if not moral, then sartorial superiority that brings so much pleasure to so many.

So it will be, I sense, with today's posting - a complex set of attire accessorized heavily, with more than a whiff of costume about it, but, it does qualify for today's competition - blue is the dominant color.

For your viewing pleasure (one way or another), then . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon. The fabric is a solidly woven wool flannel - not my typical choice in suiting - but very handsome, and as it was marked down at Brooks Bros. when I bought it, the combination of lowered price and looks made me buy it.



simonfoy said:


> WOW I love that suit Upr. It is I think one of my favourites you wear. Love the lines on the cloth. Beautiful and expensive looking.


----------



## Cruiser

I've got a meeting this morning and I had planned to wear my usual open collared shirt with a jacket; however, at the last minute I decided to wear a tie. Let's see if this dramatically changes my life. I'll let you know. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> I've got a meeting this morning and I had planned to wear my usual open collared shirt with a jacket; however, at the last minute I decided to wear a tie. Let's see if this dramatically changes my life. I'll let you know. :icon_smile_big:


It already has!!


----------



## The Rambler

I remember a column by the much-missed Wm Safire, about how much irritated him to see younger fellows wearing a jacket and no tie, as he himself often did in later life. He felt it was a look you had to earn!


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, couldn't agree more with your take on modern culture. It goes way beyond internet forums and reality TV, however that is topic for a different thread.

As usual, I especially like the tie. Is the photo accurate, it looks blue and orange with a nice sheen to it? Another Charvet?


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser: Looks good, but I would have opted for a dark blue/navy tie myself.

Upr: I wish I pulled off my "look" (if I even _have_ one at 24) as well as you do yours. Just ignore them.


----------



## dchandler2

Hello all. I have not posted in about a month due to the fact that my organization had a reduction in force (RIF) and I was one of the 42 people that got released. All is not lost though. I got my separation package January 18 at 9:00 am. Had a job interview that same day at 11:00 am and I just got notified today that I was hired and I will be heading to Abu Dhabi in the U.A.E. the first week in March. I am excited and can not wait to leave. Anyone here ever lived/worked in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## upr_crust

MRMstl said:


> Upr, couldn't agree more with your take on modern culture. It goes way beyond internet forums and reality TV, however that is topic for a different thread.
> 
> As usual, I especially like the tie. Is the photo accurate, it looks blue and orange with a nice sheen to it? Another Charvet?


Thie tie is indeed Charvet - my newest indulgence from the sale table at Bergdorf's - and it is blue and orange, with a lot of sheen to it.



Jovan said:


> Upr: I wish I pulled off my "look" (if I even _have_ one at 24) as well as you do yours. Just ignore them.


Trust me, I am taking suggestions from That Other Website, but am hardly going to revamp my wardrobe entirely due to criticisms from over there.


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> Cruiser: Looks good, but I would have opted for a dark blue/navy tie myself.


As far back as I can remember, the exception being when I'm wearing a white shirt, I've always favored something of a monochromatic look with the shirt and tie. I deviate on occasion, but not often; and when I do deviate it's usually, but not always, with a red or burgundy colored tie.

I know that others like for their tie to "pop" as they put it; but that's not me. I don't particularly care for anything I'm wearing to pop. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000

Outfit looks nice, Cruiser! (You didn't strain your neck or anything, did you???)

P.S. In Tennessee did you get nailed by the winter storm? (I've always liked that leather jacket you wore and posted last year! I was not kidding when I tried to get you to give it to me!)


----------



## Acct2000

Congratulations on your new opportunity, DChandler!!


----------



## MRMstl

Sharp outfit dchandler, especially like the shoes. Congrats on your new opportunity.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
BR scarf
NM gloves
BR sweater
LP jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## PhillyKid

What is on the other end of the pocketwatch chain? Is it a compass? I really like that setup- how could I go about doing something similarly?


----------



## upr_crust

PhillyKid said:


> What is on the other end of the pocketwatch chain? Is it a compass? I really like that setup- how could I go about doing something similarly?


It is indeed a compass on the other end of the watch chain, both of which I found among the effects of my late father after his death, when cleaning out his house.

As for the arrangement of items in the photo, they were laid out on my bed, and I photographed them (with flash).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
NM scarf
Saks gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## PhillyKid

I am extremely new to the professional clothes scene... Does old chain work when trying to connect the two like you have done? I've never seen anyone with a setup quite like that, and I really like it.


----------



## upr_crust

There is a spring-loaded latch on the watch end of the chain that allows me to take the watch off the chain, and put it back on. That is how I am able to fit it through the buttonholes of my waistcoat, so that it drapes as it does.



PhillyKid said:


> I am extremely new to the professional clothes scene... Does old chain work when trying to connect the two like you have done? I've never seen anyone with a setup quite like that, and I really like it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
NM pocket-square
LP scarf
BB gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Armani tie
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
NM socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## upr_crust

*New camera, new photo technique, same old face . . .*

Today's photos were taken with my new DLSR camera, and in experimenting with it, I decided to try photos without flash (as the first flash photos from this camera were woefully overexposed).

Today's attire is rather less flamboyant than Friday's attire, as I was chastised on That Other Website for being over the top (a rather constant refrain over there). We shall see how successful I was in "dialing it down a notch". It can always be dialed back up .


----------



## wingman

^ Congrats on the new cam, UC. I may be in the minority here, but I vote for keeping the flash if, for no other reason, it seems to keep your walls from photographing so yellow, and consequently, would make them act as bounce panels/back lights on your suits and their respective details. 

Don't know how the new cam is set up (if the flash can be redirected), but perhaps the light can be turned up to the ceiling so it bounces naturally on you from above....halo lighting (LOL)??

Love the DB suit (gray? blue?) and the captoes!!


----------



## upr_crust

I've gotten the advice to manually increase the aperture to f2.8 from the automatic setting put forth by the manufacturer, which should increase the amount of light hitting the sensors - whether the light will be white or yellow remains to be seen - an ongoing experiment.

As for the suit color, it's essentially a cadet blue, but it's a glen plaid, such that it is shades of blue and grey shot through the fabric - the overall effect is that of a mid-blue color.

The cap toes are To Boot New York, and were snatched from the summer clearance at Saks Fifth Ave. last summer, for a quite reasonably paltry sum. I came, I saw, I liked, I bought (my version of Caesar's Gallic Wars).



wingman said:


> ^ Congrats on the new cam, UC. I may be in the minority here, but I vote for keeping the flash if, for no other reason, it seems to keep your walls from photographing so yellow, and consequently, would make them act as bounce panels/back lights on your suits and their respective details.
> 
> Don't know how the new cam is set up (if the flash can be redirected), but perhaps the light can be turned up to the ceiling so it bounces naturally on you from above....halo lighting (LOL)??
> 
> Love the DB suit (gray? blue?) and the captoes!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
NM scarf
BR gloves
Brioni polo
CK cords
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## simonfoy

Bruce, if it was me and I were the one taking flak from the Other Side what would you advice me to do? Rise above it and do my thing? I think that covers it. 

I love your look, your attention to detail, whether ott in some peoples eye and not in others, why is it the ones that critisize seem to be the ones we respond to and think are right? Human nature? I think it's probably 50-50 and wouldn't listen if what you do you enjoy. I think you gave me some similar advice a while ago when on here someone stuck the boot in. It's your attention to detail that sets you asside from the rest. 

Why be normal when you can be fabulous!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Day Two of the new camera - today's pictures are better than yesterday's, I believe . . .*

It's remarkable what you can do if you read the manual, and take some time to play with the settings . . .

Simon, thanks for the advice. Today's ensemble, I believe, falls within the lines of the orthodoxy of That Other Website, but I won't guarantee that I will stay this course much longer - as you said, why be normal when you can be fabulous? :redface:

FWIW, today's attire . . . .


----------



## wingman

^ The paisley rocks, and I love the chukkas (though I wish they *were* shot w/more flash...flashier?). And FWIW (to quote acronyms), you've always been well decked, and I sometimes wonder if the weird dissentia that sometimes appears from TOW (the other website) isn't some kind of odd resentment that you're on competing turf or something. ("when you're a Jet," etc...) It's seems a silly predjudice (and I hope I'm wrong), but dere it is. 

Back to photographics: the sharper visage rules!!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the comments, and I'm pleased that the weather was clear enough for me to wear the chukkas this AM - I've not worn them since NYC had been assaulted with snow.

As for That Other Website, there seems to be a much more uniform aesthetic over there than here with what is "acceptable" or not. The change of input is stimulating, though not always in a positive manner, and I've commented this AM that some of the objections to my personal style (too much color, too many details, "overwhelming", too much bling) seem to be less-than-subtle comments really meaning "too gay" (whatever that means).

There does not seem to be any "you're from over there, not from over here" prejudice - indeed, there are a lot of posters over there who used to post over here.

An exchange of ideas is good, but I am the final arbiter of how I present myself to the world, so don't fret that I'll stop dressing much in the manner which you'd gotten used to.



wingman said:


> ^ The paisley rocks, and I love the chukkas (though I wish they *were* shot w/more flash...flashier?). And FWIW (to quote acronyms), you've always been well decked, and I sometimes wonder if the weird dissentia that sometimes appears from TOW (the other website) isn't some kind of odd resentment that you're on competing turf or something. ("when you're a Jet," etc...) It's seems a silly predjudice (and I hope I'm wrong), but dere it is.
> 
> Back to photographics: the sharper visage rules!!


----------



## MRMstl

Upr, it seems to me that people in general have a very, _very _difficult time differentiating between the question/idea of "Does that look good on him?" and "Is that something I would wear?"

Far too few people are able to answer yes and no, respectively, to those questions. I think it must be a longstanding biological adherence to utilitarianism. Subconsciously, there is some reaction that tells their gut you have spent "too much" time getting dressed. More than they do, and therefore "too much."

I get the same reaction a lot when I cook for friends or family. I like to cook, so I spend a few extra dollars to get good ingredients and a few extra minutes to make it look and taste especially good. Many think that is a waste, and I should just serve a meat and a vegetable in a pan and be done with it.

In the end, I think people just take any type of excellence or extra effort as a "oh so you think you're better than me" assault on them individually. I don't think there is any way to avoid this other than ignoring it and continuing to pursue one's own happiness.

Edit: I'm having trouble with your new lighting, it seems to be very "yellowy." Is your suit today gray or brown? Maybe it's just my monitor...


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for your insights - I believe that there is more than a grain of truth in them.

As for the lighting, it is still yellow-y, and I will continue to play with the settings on the camera to compensate for this, but today's suit is grey with tan track stripes, which gives the suit an overall brownish look to it, such that the answer to your question "gray or brown" is "Yes"  .



MRMstl said:


> Upr, it seems to me that people in general have a very, _very _difficult time differentiating between the question/idea of "Does that look good on him?" and "Is that something I would wear?"
> 
> Far too few people are able to answer yes and no, respectively, to those questions. I think it must be a longstanding biological adherence to utilitarianism. Subconsciously, there is some reaction that tells their gut you have spent "too much" time getting dressed. More than they do, and therefore "too much."
> 
> I get the same reaction a lot when I cook for friends or family. I like to cook, so I spend a few extra dollars to get good ingredients and a few extra minutes to make it look and taste especially good. Many think that is a waste, and I should just serve a meat and a vegetable in a pan and be done with it.
> 
> In the end, I think people just take any type of excellence or extra effort as a "oh so you think you're better than me" assault on them individually. I don't think there is any way to avoid this other than ignoring it and continuing to pursue one's own happiness.
> 
> Edit: I'm having trouble with your new lighting, it seems to be very "yellowy." Is your suit today gray or brown? Maybe it's just my monitor...


----------



## williamson

MRMstl said:


> . In the end, I think people just take any type of excellence or extra effort as a "oh so you think you're better than me" assault on them individually. I don't think there is any way to avoid this other than ignoring it and continuing to pursue one's own happiness.


I'm afraid that very many people confuse excellence with elitism, and that some do so deliberately.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL peacoat
BR scarf
MM gloves
Malo sweater
Armani pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Day Three of the new camera, and some more adjustments . . .*

The ongoing experiment in camera technology continues.

Meanwhile, it is about -10C/9F here in NYC, so warmth is the watchword for today - warm clothes, warm colors (somewhat obscured by the camera settings - sorry). The shirt is blue, not a shade of purple.


----------



## MRMstl

Excellence personified, Mr. Crust. As a commenter yesterday suggested, I wish you would go back to your old method for the shoe pic. The bright unsubtle flash gave a lot of great detail that your new method isn't matching.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> The ongoing experiment in camera technology continues.


Upr, love that tie, and the overall combination. Well executed, as always.

A quick suggestion on your camera settings: you may want to try a few different filter settings. Specifically, have you tried dialing down the "yellow" filter setting? Given that your wall is painted yellow, this might help in balancing the overall colors of your outfit in the image.

Riyadh


----------



## upr_crust

MRMstl said:


> Excellence personified, Mr. Crust. As a commenter yesterday suggested, I wish you would go back to your old method for the shoe pic. The bright unsubtle flash gave a lot of great detail that your new method isn't matching.


Yes, the shoe shots have been dull of late - I will have to see if they can be improved - assuming that I am awake enough in the AM to adjust the camera  .



riyadh552 said:


> Upr, love that tie, and the overall combination. Well executed, as always.
> 
> A quick suggestion on your camera settings: you may want to try a few different filter settings. Specifically, have you tried dialing down the "yellow" filter setting? Given that your wall is painted yellow, this might help in balancing the overall colors of your outfit in the image.
> 
> Riyadh


The camera settings are myriad - it will take some experimentation with them to see if I can't get the color balance right for indoor shots with fluorescent lights all around, and some sunlight, with the increase of daylight hours . . .

An ongoing experiment, as I said. Glad, at least, that the clothes are seen favorably - if not always in the truest of colors.


----------



## MRMstl

*More faux pas for me!*

In addition to wearing a sport coat with jeans, today I am wearing a sport coat _and tie_ with jeans! A double no-no! I've also committed a personal pet peeve of wearing a BDC w/ tie. I have conceded to myself that I like a bdc with a knit tie and sport coat.

As today will be primarily spent studying (for the CFA exam) and writing, this seemed like a studious enough ensemble. I would have gladly thrown a pocket square into the mix, but I have none. I've never owned one, but am now in the market for one (many, actually ). I'm waiting for something to really grab me, as you only buy your first PS once right?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Me & Co.

Miss to post here, but always a pleasure to return.





































Cheers

Vic


----------



## TomS

MRMstl said:


> I'm waiting for something to really grab me, as you only buy your first PS once right?


Your first pocket square should probably be white linen; it's the second one where the problems begin!


----------



## MRMstl

TomS said:


> Your first pocket square should probably be white linen; it's the second one where the problems begin!


Valid point...why linen rather than silk?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Kiton bluchers
CC cologne
Omega watch


----------



## MRMstl

themanfromlisbon said:


> Me & Co.
> 
> Miss to post here, but always a pleasure to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Enjoyed everything about your outfit except that tie knot. Maybe just a style preference, but it looked out of place to the rest of your getup.


----------



## upr_crust

Mon cher Lisboa - delighted to see you back - it has been too long!


----------



## upr_crust

*In the interest of truer color, photos of today's attire, with flash, without much color correction . . .*

Deciding to let the camera do the work, today's attire redux, only with flash . . .


----------



## Jovan

MRMstl said:


> Valid point...why linen rather than silk?


 Versatility and simplicity (less is more), I'd say. Goes with anything from a navy blazer to black tie attire.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Deciding to let the camera do the work, today's attire redux, only with flash . . .


upr_crust

By Jove I think you've got it. The lighting that is. For we all know you've had 'it' for a long while.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

*Giving in to the use of flash, with better results . . .*

Today's photos, though very bright, are also very accurate as to color. Certainly they are better than yesterday's first attempts at photos . . .


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> Today's photos, though very bright, are also very accurate as to color. Certainly they are better than yesterday's first attempts at photos . . .


Big fan of your tie


----------



## MRMstl

*It's cold in the midwest too*

I will be out and about today so the sweater vest should keep me nice and insulated.


----------



## MRMstl

And the shoes


----------



## themanfromlisbon

MRMstl said:


> Enjoyed everything about your outfit except that tie knot. Maybe just a style preference, but it looked out of place to the rest of your getup.


Thank you MRMstl.
And you're right about the knot. Don't know why, but after all these years making tie knots, and I almost went crazy with that one. Perhaps it's the fabric, or, most probably, I was not in the mood.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Mon cher Lisboa - delighted to see you back - it has been too long!


Thanks upr. It has been too long, yes. But happy to return, even if I don't know if I'm coming to stay.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Today's photos, though very bright, are also very accurate as to color. Certainly they are better than yesterday's first attempts at photos . . .


Upr, I don't know if other fellows in your work talk to you to say how elegant you always are, but one thing I'm sure of, they all should envy you.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MRMstl said:


> And the shoes
> View attachment 2148


Have those been de-tassled??


----------



## MRMstl

WouldaShoulda said:


> Have those been de-tassled??


Haha, touche...no they never had tassels though that saddle does look awfully tasselish doesn't it


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
NM socks
Lobb slip-ons
Prada cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Big fan of your tie


Thank you - it's Polo, and I have the same fabric in royal blue and in coral



themanfromlisbon said:


> Thanks upr. It has been too long, yes. But happy to return, even if I don't know if I'm coming to stay.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


However long you stay, Vic, it will be a pleasure to have you around.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Upr, I don't know if other fellows in your work talk to you to say how elegant you always are, but one thing I'm sure of, they all should envy you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Many of the people with whom I work don't really care one way or the other about how I dress, or merely accept it as my eccentricity, though some (mostly the women in my office) are pleasantly entertained. Envy has never been mentioned, however.


----------



## simonfoy

themanfromlisbon

Welcome back. 

I too thoroughly enjoy your posts and sincerely hope you continue to post. I love the style and colours you choose. 

Welcome back for however long it is, you've been missed. 

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*Shopping in my closet . . .*

Today's attire is all things that I found in my closet, unworn for months (or years). I hope that I've thrown together something of interest for you all . . .


----------



## Cruiser

Unfortunately my cell phone camera just won't show the black/white herringbone jacket accurately.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000

Not all is lost, Cruiser!

Many of us know exactly what the jacket looks like so we can extrapolate.

Those are nice looking jackets.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
PCD cords
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mmedici

Nice outfit.
Haven't been to Dubai.
What do you do that you are so mobile?


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is all things that I found in my closet, unworn for months (or years). I hope that I've thrown together something of interest for you all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upr
> 
> Why has that jacket not been out for a while? It is beuatiful. As you may have seen on my posts I have one nearly the same as that. Looks great on you. The entire outfit looks great. Not sure I could wear those trousers though, what with messy children I don't think they would remain that colour for too long. Don't think I dare ask just how many clothes you do have ;-)
> 
> Nice ensemble Upr, as always, no complaints here.....
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr
> 
> Why has that jacket not been out for a while? It is beuatiful. As you may have seen on my posts I have one nearly the same as that. Looks great on you. The entire outfit looks great. Not sure I could wear those trousers though, what with messy children I don't think they would remain that colour for too long. Don't think I dare ask just how many clothes you do have ;-)
> 
> Nice ensemble Upr, as always, no complaints here.....
> 
> Simon


I have so many suits, my sports jackets get very short shrift, which is too bad, as I occasionally get lucky and buy one (or more) that look good on me.

As for the trousers, I've not worn them very often either - I am quite capable of making a mess of myself, without the assistance of children  .

As for the extent of my wardrobe - it's large, as I am old enough to have acquired a lot of things along the way -I dare not say how many . . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

simonfoy said:


> themanfromlisbon
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> I too thoroughly enjoy your posts and sincerely hope you continue to post. I love the style and colours you choose.
> 
> Welcome back for however long it is, you've been missed.
> 
> Simon


Thanks simonfoy  It's nice to hear we are missed. You're too kind.
As for the colours, I'm lucky I'm in a quite warm country, so, most of the time I go to more light colours.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is all things that I found in my closet, unworn for months (or years). I hope that I've thrown together something of interest for you all . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> UC, I always like to see you in a more relaxed way.
> In a suit, you look elegant, that's true. When you use sport jackets (that's how we call it here) and trousers you keep looking smart, but lighter. And that jackect is very nice and suits very well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## upr_crust

themanfromlisbon said:


> UC, I always like to see you in a more relaxed way.
> In a suit, you look elegant, that's true. When you use sport jackets (that's how we call it here) and trousers you keep looking smart, but lighter. And that jacket is very nice and suits very well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


When it comes to looking elegant, but relaxed, I will look to you for guidance, since you do it quite naturally. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
BR scarf
Bergdorf gloves
NM pocket-square
BC sweater
NM pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A special Sunday edition . . . .*

I am required to attend a happy ceremony of a religious nature this afternoon, and have thus gotten dressed for the occasion. Believing in "waste not, want not", I took pictures of myself prior to the event.

For your viewing pleasure (one hopes) then . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Brioni suit
Etro scarf
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
IB tie
Brioni shirt
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I am required to attend a happy ceremony of a religious nature this afternoon, and have thus gotten dressed for the occasion. Believing in "waste not, want not", I took pictures of myself prior to the event.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure (one hopes) then . . .


Welcome back Upr x


----------



## Cruiser

Social event tonight and since it is Grammy night I thought I would break out the black; suit, shirt, the whole nine yards. The spots are on the mirror, not the suit. And don't even start on how terrible it is because my lady liked it and that's what's important. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Jovan

But you know the secret: Use your lady's opinion as proof that what you're wearing is great when it suits you. However, when she disapproves of your foppery, damn her opinion to hell!


----------



## upr_crust

*After yesterday, something a bit simpler . . .*

Even by my warped standards, yesterday's attire was a lot of sartorial splendor for one sitting. Today's attire is more relaxed . . .


----------



## LeggeJP1

This was from Saturday, when I took my girl out for a day (and night) on the town to celebrate Valentine's Day:









Pictured: a very cheap tie and pocket square from JCPenney, pale blue Zegna dress shirt (acquired from Steve Smith--many thanks!), gray nailhead three-piece suit with working cuff buttons (that just happened to be my exact measurements in every way) by unknown (maybe) bespoke maker I got via ebay.

Not pictured: a lovely pair of black PTBs by Hanover (not shell, but so, so nice and a wonderful fit).

My lovely date:








Places we hit up in Baltimore- One World Cafe, Teavolve, Sliante Irish Pub, Great Sage vegan restaurant. While out, we were asked three times if we were coming from a wedding. We found this hysterical.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni silk jacket
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
NM belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Jovan

LeggeJP1: Good choice. I would have worn a suit today except that the lady and I decided to cook a romantic dinner together. The only fancy restaurants we like are either closed on Mondays or not quiet and romantic enough for V-Day.

Work on tying a tighter knot, snugging it against your throat, and using a dimple when you have some spare time. It would elevate your appearance from good to great. 

A belated Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!


----------



## upr_crust

*More layers for a suddebly cold day . . .*

The weather has turned cold here in NYC, with sub-freezing temperatures, so I've adopted layers for today's attire.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> The weather has turned cold here in NYC, with sub-freezing temperatures, so I've adopted layers for today's attire.


Great suit, UC, and beautiful suede shoes. Fav of mine

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

The spring is coming soon, I hope. The rain's still bothering.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni polo
NM pant
NM belt
NM socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Something fairly low-key for the middle of the week . . .*



themanfromlisbon said:


> The spring is coming soon, I hope. The rain's still bothering.


I hope that you kept the rain off of those monks, V.

For myself, I decided that today's attire should be fairly subdued (at least for me). Without further ado, then . . .


----------



## dchandler2

Outfit from this past Sunday.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Malo polo
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## themanfromlisbon

dchandler2 said:


> Outfit from this past Sunday.


Nice looking.
Dig specially the shoes.

Cheers

Vic

(hope you're pleased in your job)


----------



## Duke of Welingotn

Very nice color combination. Love the shoe color.


----------



## upr_crust

*A fairly busy day, and the last posting for a while . . .*

This will be my last photo posting for a while, as I shall be on vacation starting tomorrow, but, as it is a fairly busy day, encompassing a rather grand lunch and a museum reception, I thought that I would go out with a bang . . .

For your potential entertainment, then . . .


----------



## PhillyKid

Please Comment, I'd like thoughts and suggestions. These are two of the jacket and shirt combinations I wear on somewhat regular occasions.


----------



## MRMstl

Have a safe and enjoyable vacation Mr. Crust.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLPL sweater
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
JS cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## thunderw21

Found the 1940s suede leather leisure jacket yesterday.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> This will be my last photo posting for a while, as I shall be on vacation starting tomorrow, but, as it is a fairly busy day, encompassing a rather grand lunch and a museum reception, I thought that I would go out with a bang . . .
> 
> For your potential entertainment, then . . .


Looking great Upr.

Have a great holiday and if you're travelling I wish you a safe journey.

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Looking great Upr.
> 
> Have a great holiday and if you're travelling I wish you a safe journey.
> 
> Simon


Thanks, Simon, and yes, I will be traveling a fair distance - thanks for the bon voyage. See you when I get back . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Upr crust: Your postings and positive examples of how we all should, perhaps, dress; will be missed. May you have an enjoyable and safe vacation!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr crust: Your postings and positive examples of how we all should, perhaps, dress; will be missed. May you have an enjoyable and safe vacation!


Thank you for your good wishes - I hope that the thread will continue to be active in my absence.


----------



## Top Guns

Hi Philly. I generally like the look, but unfortunately was immediately thrown off by one particular item in each picture. In the first, your tie seems to be hanging a bit loose there. At first I thought you were going for a casual, devil-may-care look, until I noticed your top button was still fastened. So instead (at least to me) it looks like you forgot to tighten your knot up after tying it.

In the second, I was immediately grabbed by the way the jacket seemed to be buttoned on the wrong side. Normally, a man's jacket will button so the left side closes over the right.

The ties are enjoyable--a great way of adding flash to an otherwise traditional ensemble. For some reason the first takes me back to the New Wave movement of the '80s.


----------



## riyadh552

thunderw21 said:


> Found the 1940s suede leather leisure jacket yesterday.


That is a sharp looking jacket. Great find.


----------



## dchandler2

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice looking.
> Dig specially the shoes.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic
> 
> (hope you're pleased in your job)


Thanks Vic. I am excited aout it. Should be leaving around second week in March.



Duke of Welingotn said:


> Very nice color combination. Love the shoe color.


Thanks Duke.

Wore this to dinner on Valentines day.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni polo
MB pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## TomS

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for your good wishes - I hope that the thread will continue to be active in my absence.


The rest of us shall have to step up to fill the void as best we can! Between a meeting with my accountant and a trip to the theatre, I should have an above-average week coming up and will do my best to post the results...


----------



## Horticulturalist

Upr, smart as always, I especially liked the orange tie and cufflinks combo. Have a good holiday!

Dchandler, very smart, I particularly like the Valentine's look.

Themanfromlisbon, great to see you back! Two very elegant outfits, and always beautiful shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Prada sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Prada penny loafers
ADP cologne
Omega watch


----------



## twe_Ed

riyadh552 said:


> That is a sharp looking jacket. Great find.


It is a great jacket and the hat is particularly nice.

How do you find your rather anachronistic sense of style goes down? I ask as someone who many of my peers believe to be dressing 'beyond my years'.


----------



## MikeDT

Spring Festival just finished, time for a new smarter coat as my 3 month old parka was starting to disintegrate and look rather tatty, 'Maybe the quality is not too good', as my neighbour commented.









Made by Heilan Home/海澜之家 of Wuxi, expertly crafted from good quality Jiangsu Province Tweed.

_'Garderobe For Men. Surprise in Heilan Home Everytime'._

BTW the rather large collar and lapels are fairly typical of Chinese men's coats. There is a button half-belt at the back, with deep centre vent.

I do like the Heilan Home TV adverts...
https://www.tudou.com/programs/view/hqDkvkq4uC0/
...very stylish.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
NM socks
Brioni monkstraps
Varvatos cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## coynedj

dchandler2 said:


> Wore this to dinner on Valentines day....


Superb colors for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Jovan

I hope I'm not being too mean here, but the novelty ties and gold tie chain seem a bit tacky. Classic stripes or patterns and a simple tie bar would improve your look tenfold. Also, try to work on your knots and snugging them up to the collar.

Cheers,
Jovan



PhillyKid said:


> Please Comment, I'd like thoughts and suggestions. These are two of the jacket and shirt combinations I wear on somewhat regular occasions.


----------



## MikeDT

Jovan said:


> I hope I'm not being too mean here, but the novelty ties and gold tie chain seem a bit tacky. Classic stripes or patterns and a simple tie bar would improve your look tenfold. Also, try to work on your knots and snugging them up to the collar.Cheers,
> Jovan


Jovan, perhaps it was meant to be his 'fashion' or 'style'?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Malo sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## andy b.

MikeDT said:


> Jovan, perhaps it was meant to be his 'fashion' or 'style'?


If dressing like that gentleman means you get to go home with that young lady, where's the problem? 

andy b.


----------



## MikeDT

andy b. said:


> If dressing like that gentleman means you get to go home with that young lady, where's the problem?
> 
> andy b.


She's probably after his money? Or he's buying her drinks? 'Me love you long time'?


----------



## MRMstl

I know we're all feeling the Upr_crust void...here's my contribution for the day.


----------



## MRMstl

I'm not sure where that discoloration of my sleeve on the first photo came from, but it's definitely not the jacket. Something must have gone wrong with the photo.

And the second photo is much more accurate of the tie color than the third.


----------



## thunderw21

twe_Ed said:


> It is a great jacket and the hat is particularly nice.
> 
> How do you find your rather anachronistic sense of style goes down? I ask as someone who many of my peers believe to be dressing 'beyond my years'.


Thanks. The hat is a 1950s "Hollywood" style fedora (perfect for the leisure jacket above), pretty hard to find and I paid good money for it. I love it.









I get mostly positive responses, few negative ones. It seems to transcend age groups. To young folks it's hip and cool to dress with vintage, to older folks it's neat to see the clothing either they or other fathers wore back in the day.

To me vintage has more character than modern pieces. Maybe it's the lived-in appearance, perhaps the Golden Era styling and the superior quality that draws me to vintage. Whatever it is, I love it.


----------



## Alexander Chile

*MRMstl: *Looking good gentleman!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## MRMstl

Alexander Chile said:


> *MRMstl: *Looking good gentleman!


Thank you, sir...Here is today's getup. I would love some feedback on this. Is it too "Christmas-y" I liked it, the gf hated it but she can be quite unreasonable. I'm sure none of you have ever run into that problem before, right?  I will admit that I did wear this jacket on Christmas, but not with the sweater (only because I didn't own it then). To my eye, it's a very olive green and by no means exclusively Christmas wear.


----------



## twe_Ed

MRMstl said:


> Thank you, sir...Here is today's getup. I would love some feedback on this. Is it too "Christmas-y" I liked it, the gf hated it but she can be quite unreasonable. I'm sure none of you have ever run into that problem before, right?  I will admit that I did wear this jacket on Christmas, but not with the sweater (only because I didn't own it then). To my eye, it's a very olive green and by no means exclusively Christmas wear.


I like it a lot.

The Christmassy colours probably appear more so in photographs than in real life. I know you may get a little ribbing for the denim but if like me you work in an envirnoment where you don't need to wear a suit or smart clothes at every moment, then you will be wearing your finest clobber in your leisure time and that's where my jeans belong.


----------



## wingman

^^ Plus, when did society decree red or green outer colors as Christmas wear only? Besides, that SC 
has other colors in it besides red/green, but I like the combo w/the crew sweater, and love the shoes.
Or are those boots?


----------



## MRMstl

wingman said:


> ^^ Plus, when did society decree red or green outer colors as Christmas wear only? Besides, that SC
> has other colors in it besides red/green, but I like the combo w/the crew sweater, and love the shoes.
> Or are those boots?


Thank you both for the support, and the compliments. The shoes are a boot-style loafer from J&M. Awesome with denim and great bang for the buck.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL cardigan
Zimmerli t-shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jovan

BB GF 3/2 sack
Mercer OCBD
"Robert Talbott for Nordstrom" tie, graciously given to me by upr_crust (I think it's from the '80s judging by the label and shape/construction)
RLP chinos
Liz Claiborne belt
Gold Toe socks
Florsheim pennies

Clickity for bigger.


----------



## MRMstl

Dreary day in the midwest...


----------



## LeggeJP1

From this weekend, a night out in Philadelphia's Public House:










Apparently because I came in with 10 girls, they were okay with giving us a free 'happy hour' at 10PM, despite there not being said happy hour at the bar (wrong bar, wrong time, and none of us actually knew the guy it was for).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

LeggeJP1 said:


> Apparently because I came in with 10 girls...


Find out which likes horseracing then dump the one that doesn't!!


----------



## dchandler2

Choir director wanted us to wear black and white so had to throw something together real quick. It is starting to get a little warm here in Texas so I decided to ditch the sport coat and go with a sweater vest.

















Wore this out to dinner with a friend.


----------



## MRMstl

Not a big sweater vest guy myself, but I love your second outfit. What is the make of the jacket, tie and shoes if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wingman

dchandler2 said:


>


Love the sweatervest...this is more along the lines of my everyday wear. 
Very, VERY nice captoes...deets? They look AE Park Avenue-ish to me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Richards sweater
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Horticulturalist

:icon_smile:


MRMstl said:


> Thank you, sir...Here is today's getup. I would love some feedback on this. Is it too "Christmas-y" I liked it, the gf hated it but she can be quite unreasonable. I'm sure none of you have ever run into that problem before, right?  I will admit that I did wear this jacket on Christmas, but not with the sweater (only because I didn't own it then). To my eye, it's a very olive green and by no means exclusively Christmas wear.


Looks good to me, similar to what I wear often.


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> Find out which likes horseracing then dump the one that doesn't!!


 Erm, he already has a girlfriend, as shown in his previous post here.


----------



## LeggeJP1

WouldaShoulda, you're a riot 

He's referring to a post I made in the Interchange, asking about good places to go in Columbia, MD. The racetrack is extremely close and WouldaShoulda advised this; however, my girl is a former horseback riding instructor and finds horse racing inhumane. I asked that a while ago! Hell of a memory, haha


----------



## Richelieu23

MRMstl said:


> Dreary day in the midwest...


I really like this combo, could you perhaps provide details on the jacket and shirt. Thanks!


----------



## MRMstl

Richelieu23 said:


> I really like this combo, could you perhaps provide details on the jacket and shirt. Thanks!


Thank you...the jacket is a camel hair Nordstrom house label (thrifted for $20) and the shirt is Thomas Pink (75% off sale). The tie was an involuntary gift from my dad's closet 

Also, just want to note that it had stormed the day before and I have two big dogs who romp in the yard which hopefully explains the messy background. I promise inside is much neater!


----------



## Cruiser

I don't normally work on Friday, but I had some paperwork due in by the end of the week. I suppose I look angry because, well because I don't normally work on Friday. Normally I would be sitting on the sofa in my robe drinking coffee and watching CNN or ESPN rather than sitting in my drab government office. :icon_smile:










Lee jeans
Lands End OCBD shirt
Stafford corduroy jacket

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Hanro t-shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Jovan

MacGregor Drizzler
"Arizona Jeans Co." polo (I think it's some J.C. Penney's brand)
RLP shorts
surplus D-ring belt
Florsheim pennies
pasty white legs


----------



## Acct2000

Jovan said:


> MacGregor Drizzler
> "Arizona Jeans Co." polo (I think it's some J.C. Penney's brand)
> RLP shorts
> surplus D-ring belt
> Florsheim pennies
> pasty white legs


Did you select your leg color to match your shorts?

Seriously, it's a decent casual look. I'm looking out my window at mountains of snow and wishing it was the season for those shorts here in Michigan.


----------



## Jovan

I always try to coordinate something. 

I was expecting rain when that picture was taken. Dark clouds all day and some wind. I just ended up looking like a dork. Spring came earlier than expected here. Last year it was still chilly in March. Or was it the year before that? Crap. I'm too young to be going senile.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
RLPL wool sweater
Gucci pant
MD belt
NM socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*The title of today's posting is called "I Due Scherzi" . . .*

. . . in Italian, "The Two Jokes".

One of the posters on this site made a complaint some time ago that the sight of my face made him physically ill. Having just come back from Venice, I found the perfect solution for this particular gentleman's problem, without resorting to the use of Photoshop, courtesy of Carnevale season, when otherwise perfectly normal adults walk the streets of Venice wearing masks, tricorn hats, or cloaks, or some combination of all three. In honor of my return, I have decided to do today's posting in this spirit.

The second visual joke is today's shoelaces, a recent gift from a cyber-acquaintance, someone with a taste for the odd detail, though also someone with a very great sense of style.


----------



## wingman

^Welcome back, Sir Crust! Hope (1) the visit was superb, and (2) that you broke in your camera a lot over there. 
Nice mask and shoelaces...face looks completely different w/out glasses (of what I can see of it, anywho).


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, wingman. The visit was superb - the weather, which was quite clear, was also quite cold, but that seems to have kept away the hordes of visitors, which made Venice a real pleasure.

My camera (the old one, not the new one - the new one is a bit too bulky to schlep trans-Atlantically) did get a workout, and my travel companion used his more than I did mine, so there will be massive numbers of visual reminders of pleasures of the trip.

Glad that you like both mask and shoelaces. As for my face, I've been wearing glasses regularly for nearly the last 40 years - I am not really used to seeing my face without them.



wingman said:


> ^Welcome back, Sir Crust! Hope (1) the visit was superb, and (2) that you broke in your camera a lot over there.
> Nice mask and shoelaces...face looks completely different w/out glasses (of what I can see of it, anywho).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

That mask is reminicent of a Dick Tracy villian!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Macintosh
LP shirt
Levis 505
TB belt
PS socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> . . . in Italian, "The Two Jokes".
> 
> One of the posters on this site made a complaint some time ago that the sight of my face made him physically ill. Having just come back from Venice, I found the perfect solution for this particular gentleman's problem, without resorting to the use of Photoshop, courtesy of Carnevale season, when otherwise perfectly normal adults walk the streets of Venice wearing masks, tricorn hats, or cloaks, or some combination of all three. In honor of my return, I have decided to do today's posting in this spirit.


I for one think it is quite disgusting that someone would make this kind of post to you of all people Upr. Your posts are amongst, if not the best on this forum.

Whoever you are, I sincerely hope you hold your head in shame at what you have said.

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Simon, for your impassioned defense of me, though I am sure that the author of the original insult still believes in the rightness of his observation. I simply chose to upend it with today's posting.



simonfoy said:


> I for one think it is quite disgusting that someone would make this kind of post to you of all people Upr. Your posts are amongst, if not the best on this forum.
> 
> Whoever you are, I sincerely hope you hold your head in shame at what you have said.
> 
> Simon


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Whatever the opinion of the person who made it, he is a cheeky barsteward to say the least. I hope it annoys him that you are man enough to rise above the incident and joke about it.


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to normal - whatever that state of being may be . . .*

Carnevale is over, at least at my house - back to more usual postings . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Armani polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Lobb penny loafers
ADP cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## simonfoy

Lovely today Upr. The tie is stunning and I do like waistcoats with collars on. It is a perfect fit on you.

Very nice indeed, thanks

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

The tie is from Hickey-Freeman, a few years ago, and the suit from New & Lingwood, autumn 2009. I have a particular weakness for lapeled waistcoats as well - I expect to be wearing another three-piece (with lapeled waistcoat) on Thursday, as it's to get quite cold here then.



simonfoy said:


> Lovely today Upr. The tie is stunning and I do like waistcoats with collars on. It is a perfect fit on you.
> 
> Very nice indeed, thanks
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

*Happy midweek to you all . . .*

. . . the debut of a new tie, purchased in a weak moment.

Hope that you like . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'm mad about Madder ties!!



Neat coat but I'd say the trousers are too long.


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm mad about Madder ties!!
> 
> Neat coat but I'd say the trousers are too long.


Thanks - the three ties that I recently bought are all ancient madders.

Today's suit was altered when I lost a significant amount of weight a few years ago - it's been my experience when trousers are taken in, they somehow get longer (and conversely, when one's waist gets bigger than one's trouser's waist band, trousers get short). This seems to be the case today - hadn't noticed until you pointed it out.


----------



## MRMstl

I believe he was referring to the man in the picture's trousers, not yours Bruce. Good to have you back, I also love that HF tie yesterday.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust;1195750
[IMG said:


> https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/IMGP0142797x1280.jpg[/IMG]


Those shoes are beautiful! Will you please share some details? I am looking for two pairs of 2-eyelet derbies (Gibson), but in brown suede and black calf.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MRMstl said:


> I believe he was referring to the man in the picture's trousers, not yours Bruce. Good to have you back, I also love that HF tie yesterday.


Quite.

Coat man needs his trousers pulled/hemmed up.


----------



## upr_crust

MRMstl said:


> I believe he was referring to the man in the picture's trousers, not yours Bruce. Good to have you back, I also love that HF tie yesterday.


That's the disadvantage for me to try to reply to postings in which I can't see the photos - my employer blocks many of the common photo-storage web sites (Imageshack, etc.).

Glad that you liked yesterday's tie - I am rather fond of it as well (particularly with yesterday's suit, which was also HF, via Syms).



riyadh552 said:


> Those shoes are beautiful! Will you please share some details? I am looking for two pairs of 2-eyelet derbies (Gibson), but in brown suede and black calf.


Today's shoes were made for Bergdorf Goodman's house brand (made in Italy), and the retail gods were very much on my side the day that I bought them, as they were the last pair in the house, and were marked down by 2/3. Ironically enough, they look very similar to the offerings of Corthay via Leffot, albeit at a much higher price at Leffot than I paid at BG.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
AC polo
CK cords
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
testoni monkstraps
MJ cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Another new tie, second in a series of three . . .*

Today's attire has been dictated by the weather - it is still emphatically winter here in NYC, and I have taken to putting on as many layers as I can.

Hope that the effect is pleasant.


----------



## Acct2000

You real face looks very nice in the pictures!!

Nice outfit, too!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Who was that masked man??


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


>


Great face, sans specs...I've seen several posts from others encouraging you to try "tortioseshell" frames; would you explain what those are, and how they'd be different from what you already wear? I've always liked what you currently sport.

Killer wingtips also. Love the little leather stubs on the laces. That your invention?


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> Great face, sans specs...I've seen several posts from others encouraging you to try "tortioseshell" frames; would you explain what those are, and how they'd be different from what you already wear? I've always liked what you currently sport.
> 
> Killer wingtips also. Love the little leather stubs on the laces. That your invention?


Thanks for the compliment, and in explanation, tortoiseshell frames are the brown mottled plastic frames that one commonly sees as eyeglasses. I've not worn plastic frames in a very long time - not since the 80's.

As for the leather tips on the shoelaces, they came that way with the shoes (they're removable as well, so that they can be preserved with the shoes for as long as I wear them).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
LP pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
BB balmorals
Varvatos cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*TGIF - another early day . . .*

. . . though today I was awake enough to remember to put on my glasses BEFORE photos were taken.

Haven't worn this suit in a while - it still fits - miracles never cease . . .


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> . . . though today I was awake enough to remember to put on my glasses BEFORE photos were taken.
> 
> Haven't worn this suit in a while - it still fits - miracles never cease . . .


Great to see you back and in shape, UC. 
However, I would like to ask something about what we are doing here, that means, the way we see men's fashion, or better, how to dress like a gentleman. And the answer is:
- Don't you think that most of the times, most of men buy too large overcoats? That when one buy a coat or a suit make every adjustment it needs, but don't care much about overcoats?

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Still cold...*

...but at least, we don't have rain.




































Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

I think that generally, most men do not bother getting their overcoats fitted, allowing for the occasions when one would need to wear an extra layer or two without bursting out of their overcoats. I am as guilty of this as anyone - the only overcoat that I've ever had fitted was my covert cloth topcoat from Charles Tyrwhitt, which had its sleeves shortened (the body of it was already close-fitting). I have photos from Venice, where I wore it (and nearly froze - Venice was colder than expected) - I will see if I can post one or two sometime soon.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Great to see you back and in shape, UC.
> However, I would like to ask something about what we are doing here, that means, the way we see men's fashion, or better, how to dress like a gentleman. And the answer is:
> - Don't you think that most of the times, most of men buy too large overcoats? That when one buy a coat or a suit make every adjustment it needs, but don't care much about overcoats?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## Hanzo

Cheating a bit here, because the coat arrived at the end of the day and I just tossed it on (untailored) to see how it looked.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna reversible jacket
Brioni polo
DG pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jovan

themanfromlisbon: The overcoat, if I owned one, would get less attention from me. I see it the same as a peacoat, but for wearing over suits. I guess that makes me a heretic, but something that will be whipped off as soon as I'm inside carries less priority. As far as sleeve length goes, they should be a little longer than your shirt cuffs for warmth anyway. I'm not advocating buying one so large it doesn't fit your shoulders, but it should be big enough to fit over a suit or sport coat.

Hanzo: What do you need tailored? It already looks pretty good.


----------



## upr_crust

upr_crust said:


> I think that generally, most men do not bother getting their overcoats fitted, allowing for the occasions when one would need to wear an extra layer or two without bursting out of their overcoats. I am as guilty of this as anyone - the only overcoat that I've ever had fitted was my covert cloth topcoat from Charles Tyrwhitt, which had its sleeves shortened (the body of it was already close-fitting). I have photos from Venice, where I wore it (and nearly froze - Venice was colder than expected) - I will see if I can post one or two sometime soon.


As promised, a couple of photos from Venice, in the covert cloth coat mentioned above . . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Hanzo said:


> Cheating a bit here, because the coat arrived at the end of the day and I just tossed it on (untailored) to see how it looked.


LOL. Unaltered or not, your new jacket seems to fit pretty darn well, even without alteration. Very nice coat! :thumbs-up:


----------



## MRMstl

Hanzo, I'm envious of your tie knot


----------



## wpking

Where is that coat from?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LP polo
LP pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
MS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Hanzo

Gentlemen,
Thank you for the kind words. As for alterations, I just need to have one of the sleeves shortened a bit. Honestly, its not very noticeable and for the price of the coat, I'm debating whether to have it altered. 
The coat is from JAB from their daily special. Not bad for $57.


----------



## simonfoy

Hanzo said:


> Gentlemen,
> Thank you for the kind words. As for alterations, I just need to have one of the sleeves shortened a bit. Honestly, its not very noticeable and for the price of the coat, I'm debating whether to have it altered.
> The coat is from JAB from their daily special. Not bad for $57.


Looks great on you. In fact the entire outfit is perfect and compliment each other. As far as I can see anyway the right sleeve looks to be just perfect. Nice combo.

Simon


----------



## Jovan

upr: Great vacation attire. You don't look too out of place there!


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> upr: Great vacation attire. You don't look too out of place there!


Wherever I go, I try to blend in - I'm not the sort of American tourist who wears nothing but shorts, T-shirts, and sneakers wherever he goes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
NM pocket-squared
Brioni tie
RLPL belt
Pantherella cotton socks
Kiton bluchers
Prada cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## thunderw21

Paired a wild 1940s lounge jacket with some pastel colors today, along with vintage Florsheim shoes.



















Jacket pattern:


----------



## upr_crust

*There were a few changes made over the weekend . . .*

I'm not sure that I'm used to my new look yet, but I'm giving it some time to sink in . . .


----------



## MRMstl

Upr,

Personally, I'm a _big _fan of the change. No offense, but the goatee was always my least favorite of your "accessories." I hope you warm up to your new look!

I like the rims too, and will be curious to see you sans glasses.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> I'm not sure that I'm used to my new look yet, but I'm giving it some time to sink in . . .


Aces!!

Get some Longwings and start posting in the Trad forum!!


----------



## wingman

^Oh, all right...Very nice frames. Your inner banker is coming out.


----------



## The Rambler

Looks terrifc, upr! For how long did you sport the goatee? When I began my business career, my first boss said "shave your mustache and increase your business by 25%; shave your beard and increase it by 50%." (I blew off his suggestion).


----------



## upr_crust

MRMstl said:


> Upr,
> 
> Personally, I'm a _big _fan of the change. No offense, but the goatee was always my least favorite of your "accessories." I hope you warm up to your new look!
> 
> I like the rims too, and will be curious to see you sans glasses.


I'll see whether I can be well-rested enough to expose my baggy eyes to the camera in the morning 



WouldaShoulda said:


> Aces!!
> 
> Get some Longwings and start posting in the Trad forum!!


As it is, the challenge at That Other Website on Friday is Trad - Orgetorix made the decision - should be quite a challenge.



wingman said:


> ^Oh, all right...Very nice frames. Your inner banker is coming out.


I sense disappointment at the disappearance of my follicles - so sorry to disappoint.



The Rambler said:


> Looks terrifc, upr! For how long did you sport the goatee? When I began my business career, my first boss said "shave your mustache and increase your business by 25%; shave your beard and increase it by 50%." (I blew off his suggestion).


I had had the facial hair for at least 15 years - shortly after I gave up my combover (I was 38 at the time, and I'm 55 now), I grew it in compensation for lack of top follicles. So far, everyone (with one possible exception) seems to like the clean-shaven me.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> I sense disappointment at the disappearance of my follicles - so sorry to disappoint.
> ....So far, everyone (with one possible exception) seems to like the clean-shaven me.


Not disappointed, just not used to it. This was one of those things where I always thought if I ever saw you on the street, I'd immediately recognize you by the 'tee- or at least the 'stache. (I wear one also, and people always tell me that when I go completely cleanshaven, I look like I'm 12 years old...I'm coming up on 49.)

Hope it hasn't taken your smile away. You are uncharacteristically pursed in your new shots. 
The suit is great. Since I don't wear one regularly (or hardly own any), I don't know about 'closed quarters' and 'pivots' and the like, but you do look thinner...And taller, it seems. I wish my 42 pound drop showed as well as your new trim does.


----------



## Jovan

It seems as if thunderw21 and upr_crust have switched facial hair styles. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> Not disappointed, just not used to it. This was one of those things where I always thought if I ever saw you on the street, I'd immediately recognize you by the 'tee- or at least the 'stache. (I wear one also, and people always tell me that when I go completely cleanshaven, I look like I'm 12 years old...I'm coming up on 49.)
> 
> Hope it hasn't taken your smile away. You are uncharacteristically pursed in your new shots.
> The suit is great. Since I don't wear one regularly (or hardly own any), I don't know about 'closed quarters' and 'pivots' and the like, but you do look thinner...And taller, it seems. I wish my 42 pound drop showed as well as your new trim does.


The smiles seemed too wide this morning when I was doing photos and smiling as I had previously, and today's suit is very fitted (a bit too fitted - I bought this one at a nadir in my weight, which I'd like to get back to - but it's only about 10 lbs. lighter than I am now).

Major congrats on a 42 lbs. weight loss - be proud of yourself!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia blazer
NM pocket-square
Prada pant
NM belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Day Two of "Naked Came My Face" . . . .*

Of late, I feel like the tale of Goldilocks - Friday's suit was too loose and boxy, yesterday's was too tight - let us hope that today's suit is "just right" (from the photos, it seems to be better-fitted than the last two at least).

My smile is back, Wingman, in any event.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> - let us hope that today's suit is "just right" (from the photos, it seems to be better-fitted than the last two at least).


Todays combo is particularly elegant without being at all fussy.

Perhaps it's the plain shirt and tie.

Or the clean face!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Hermes polo
comfort cords
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Wildblue

upr_crust said:


>


 Upr, you look so different! Hey, I love the look, though. What a rich and beautiful scarf there. Can I ask what material the tie is? Lately, I've been looking more at solid ties like that with a little sheen to them, and would love to know what you got there. (and maybe where it came from) Regards-


----------



## upr_crust

Wildblue said:


> Upr, you look so different! Hey, I love the look, though. What a rich and beautiful scarf there. Can I ask what material the tie is? Lately, I've been looking more at solid ties like that with a little sheen to them, and would love to know what you got there. (and maybe where it came from) Regards-


The tie, satin weave, is a blend of silk and cotton, oddly enough, brand name Battistoni, which I picked up at my local discounter several years ago. Battistoni is carried (at full retail - a not inconsiderable sum) at Barney's in NYC - check their web site, I am sure that they'll have something from them for sale.

The scarf was my late husband's, bought in 1998 at Fortnum & Mason, when Fortnum's sold things under their own label - made in Italy, silk lined with cashmere.


----------



## upr_crust

*Midweek and an evening's activity . . . .*

I've a museum reception to attend this evening, which, if it resembles the last one I attended, will be filled with trustafarian artsy types from Williamsburg and Bushwick. Today's attire should set me apart from that crowd at the very least . . .


----------



## Hanzo

My new shirt from fitcustomshirts.com, some pincord trousers, a harris tweed coat and my new Rockport shoes that I'm breaking in before going to Italy. Before it's said, I know, the shoes aren't the usual AskAndy quality, but they're basically walking shoes designed to resemble a dress shoe.


----------



## The Rambler

upr_crust said:


> trustafarian
> 
> :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: love it, presumably = trust bunnies with nothing better to do than smoke dope and go to art openings. "trustaholics" would be a good one, too.


----------



## upr_crust

The Rambler said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> trustafarian
> 
> :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: love it, presumably = trust bunnies with nothing better to do than smoke dope and go to art openings. "trustaholics" would be a good one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I first heard the term "trustafarian" describing the class of people to whom you refer in terms of the inhabitants of Notting Hill, London, a raffishly fashionable neighborhood adjacent to Hyde Park, London, but the term would seem to be equally applicable to the critters running around the equally raffishly fashionable nabes in Brooklyn.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jovan

Hanzo: As I said in the other thread, your cuffs look fine on the widest button adjustment. In fact, I would use it and get rid of the other button so you can show a bit of cuff with your sport coat there.


----------



## Hanzo

Jovan said:


> Hanzo: As I said in the other thread, your cuffs look fine on the widest button adjustment. In fact, I would use it and get rid of the other button so you can show a bit of cuff with your sport coat there.


Thanks Jovan,
This coat was actually a hand me down which fits pretty darned well. After a rugby accident a year or so ago, one shoulder tends to be a bit lower than the other and causes some problems. For one, one sleeve is always longer than the other, and I think that sleeve of the arm hanging at my side could be shortened JUST a tad. Also, my left breast tends to bulge a bit (for lack of a better term) which I think could probably be corrected with a movement of the button. Unfortunately, the coat has some moth holes, so I'm going to look into the price of having those fixed. If cost is prohibitive, I might need to donate the coat and buy a new one. I hope not though because I like the color and it's my only Harris Tweed at this time.


----------



## The Rambler

Hanzo, if this is a permanent shoulder condition, you might consider having a tailor add a little bit of padding to the lower shoulder of future garments to true things up.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
NM polo
BS jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Rainy day attire - wrinkled suit, "beater" shoes . . .*

Forgive the repetitive nature of today's attire vis-a-vis yesterday's, but it's to be a monsoon outside today in NYC, and this suit is one step away from needing a visit to the dry cleaner's, hence today's ensemble.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Saks scarf
Saks gloves
NM sweater
HM jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Drab weather resulted in drab dress today. The highlight for me was the socks


----------



## upr_crust

*Channelling my inner WASPitude, or having a semi-"Mad Men" moment . . .*

The Friday challenge at That Other Website is to wear something Trad. I do not own several of the essential ingredients to a Trad outfit (most notable a sack suit - I look enough like a sack, I do not need my suits doing it for me), but I think that I've captured some of the spirit of the challenge - or I can audition as an extra for "Mad Men".


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Upr,

I would have nominated your glen plaid over the bold pinstripe, but the rest is great!!


----------



## wingman

UC-- out of curiosity, what color are the suit pinstripes? They look white in the full-length, but pink-gray in the CU. 
(Tassels are the [email protected]!! Are those AE Graysons?)


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> Upr,
> 
> I would have nominated your glen plaid over the bold pinstripe, but the rest is great!!


You know, I could have easily replaced today's suit with the grey glen plaid - arghhh! This one is only a bit more in season that the grey.



wingman said:


> UC-- out of curiosity, what color are the suit pinstripes? They look white in the full-length, but pink-gray in the CU.
> (Tassels are the [email protected]!! Are those AE Graysons?)


The pinstripes are a light grey - the close-up shots are probably more accurate (I upped the sharpness on the full-length photos).

The shoes are Aldens from Brooks Brothers - the competition for AE Graysons.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice outfit. Great tie!! I'm getting used to the new Upr, I guess.


----------



## simonfoy

I miss the goatie. I always thought if I came to NYC one day you would pop out in the crowds and I would recognise the goatie first. I liked the goatie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
NM pocket-square
Dunhill sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mmedici

Upper Crust: change in spectacles and loss of facial hair are great improvements!


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> I miss the goatie. I always thought if I came to NYC one day you would pop out in the crowds and I would recognise the goatie first. I liked the goatie


Were you to come to NYC, I would be delighted to pop out of the crowd to meet you, with or without facial hair. Don't be too distressed - my ability to grow the facial hair back has not been compromised, and it's only been gone less than a week.

For now, though, you'd have to recognize me by the new glasses - they seem to be my new "icon".


----------



## Jovan

Bruce: Adjust the pocket square so it only shows a smidge and you've got it. 

This is one of the few times I've seen you wearing flat fronts...


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Bruce: Adjust the pocket square so it only shows a smidge and you've got it.
> 
> This is one of the few times I've seen you wearing flat fronts...


The suit is a BB Fitzgerald, and came with flat-front trousers - I do roll with the times a little bit  .

As it is, my look for Friday gets no love over at That Other Website - obviously not enough Trad-itude.


----------



## Jovan

Maybe not, but it's a good look nonetheless.


----------



## ascotman

I hardly recognized you with your new look! But I love it! As always, you are so sharp in your choice of apparel!!!


----------



## ascotman

My above quote about the lack of recognization was addressed to you, Upper Crust! You look great.



upr_crust said:


> . . . though today I was awake enough to remember to put on my glasses BEFORE photos were taken.
> 
> Haven't worn this suit in a while - it still fits - miracles never cease . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLP polo
Earl jeans
Prada belt
PS socks
Kiton loafers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## simonfoy

Upr, it is growing on me I must admit. I cannot think if you look younger with it or without it. But change is good and I will embrace it. Like you say your ability to grow it back isn't compromised. I think I just like beards really, My father always had one and it's something i've grown to love. I certainly didn't mean any offence. I like the new you, I also liked the old new and if I ever did come to NYC I would take you for that beer I promised, or wine. You're a classy bloke with or without it Upr.


----------



## simonfoy

As for the glasses, as my son says "diggin em" !


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
Varvatos socks
Lobb balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr, it is growing on me I must admit. I cannot think if you look younger with it or without it. But change is good and I will embrace it. Like you say your ability to grow it back isn't compromised. I think I just like beards really, My father always had one and it's something i've grown to love. I certainly didn't mean any offence. I like the new you, I also liked the old new and if I ever did come to NYC I would take you for that beer I promised, or wine. You're a classy bloke with or without it Upr.





simonfoy said:


> As for the glasses, as my son says "diggin em" !


No offense taken, and I'm glad that the "new" me is growing on you - and also that the new glasses are working for you as well.


----------



## upr_crust

*Let's see the difference ten days makes . . .*

I wore today's suit on March 4th, and on That Other Website, was roundly berated for its ill fit. Concurring with this observation, I took it to my local tailor for some alterations, and in the interim, did some alterations of my own as well. Let's see if ten days makes a difference . . .










Before suit alterations:










After suit alterations:


----------



## wingman

^ Gorgeous tie...I've always wondered (and I guess this goes out to all dandies): when you find a tie you like, do you seek out a PS to match to it at that moment? I'm always amazed at the perfect color and pattern groupings that take place in these posts. The wingtip monks are awesome as well- but I know you're something of a monk junkie (a 'monkie?!!')


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the comp's on the tie. Insofar as "matching" a pocket square to a tie, the operative word is "coordinate" - exact matches are considered tacky. One of the "rules" that I've heard about this process was that a minor color in the tie should be the predominant color in the PS.

The wingtip monks are BB Peals, and yes, you are correct in noting that I am something of a "monk junkie" (but please, not a "monkie"!  ).



wingman said:


> ^ Gorgeous tie...I've always wondered (and I guess this goes out to all dandies): when you find a tie you like, do you seek out a PS to match to it at that moment? I'm always amazed at the perfect color and pattern groupings that take place in these posts. The wingtip monks are awesome as well- but I know you're something of a monk junkie (a 'monkie?!!')


----------



## wingman

^Of course- pardon the literal vernacular, LOL. I know they're not supposed to actually match (which doesn't mean that I wouldn't do that anyway), though I've never understood why that's not acceptable.


----------



## upr_crust

ascotman said:


> I hardly recognized you with your new look! But I love it! As always, you are so sharp in your choice of apparel!!!





ascotman said:


> My above quote about the lack of recognization was addressed to you, Upper Crust! You look great.


Thanks, Ascotman - with the paucity of other posters in this thread, and my rather dramatic change in appearance, I posited that you were referring to me from the first posting, but I am glad that the change meets with your approval in any case.


----------



## hockeyinsider

I like this look better. The glasses are nicer, and you look slimmer in the face without the goatee.



upr_crust said:


> After suit alterations:


----------



## Horticulturalist

Your new look suits you, Bruce, has taken years off you!:thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*It's just Tuesday - no witty commentary . . .*

Attire, no repartee . . .


----------



## riyadh552

I like the new look Upr!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
AC polo
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, gentlemen - sorry today's offering is not as interesting as most, but . . .*

. . . it's raining here in NYC.



Horticulturalist said:


> Your new look suits you, Bruce, has taken years off you!:thumbs-up:





riyadh552 said:


> I like the new look Upr!


It's raining here in NYC, and my sartorial ambitions are limited by that fact. I hope that what I've scraped together for today will be at least of some interest.


----------



## Wildblue

Bruce, once again, I'm loving that tie. (seems to be a trend, no?)  Something about the way you wear that blue ring makes me think it's special to you, with a story. Perhaps? Just mr. curious.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> *Bruce*: Adjust the pocket square...





Horticulturalist said:


> Your new look suits you, *Bruce*, has taken years off you...





Wildblue said:


> *Bruce*, once again, I'm loving that tie.


Who's Bruce? Is that Crusty, oops, upr_crust?


----------



## upr_crust

Wildblue said:


> Bruce, once again, I'm loving that tie. (seems to be a trend, no?)  Something about the way you wear that blue ring makes me think it's special to you, with a story. Perhaps? Just mr. curious.


I think that you loved this tie the last time I wore it - with this jacket, it seems to go well.

As for the ring, I had it made some 25 years ago, originally with a cabochon of malachite (a green striated stone). However, klutziness on my part (dropping it on the bathroom floor once too many times) shattered the stone, and my late husband suggested (quite strongly) that I replace it with lapis lazuli, as you see today.

My late husband had a similar ring, only with a flat piece of lapis. In my inexperience as a budding jewelry designer, I didn't realize that a cabochon of the same proportions as the flat stone would be quite such a "big bomb". Live and learn . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Barneys sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## SamKool

top to bottom, inside to out

loro piana cashmere knit cap, black
loro piana cashmere knit scarf, black
burberry cashmere ear muffs, grey

loro piana cotton t-shirt, green
loro piana 3 ply baby cashmere 3 button pullover sweater, oatmeal
north face gortex down jacket, red (i'm in montreal, heh heh)
loro piana cashmere lined deer skin gloves, tan

nike dry-fit tights
diesel blue jeans
loro piana cashmere socks, black
chanel leather sneakers, black w/ white rubber cap toes


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust

It has been a while since I've been here and I must admit the san hirsute look with those glasses is 'tres chic'

I have gone done the other road and am growing a Van **** first time in years.

By the way what brand is the face furniture?

ajo


----------



## upr_crust

ajo said:


> upr_crust
> 
> It has been a while since I've been here and I must admit the san hirsute look with those glasses is 'tres chic'
> 
> I have gone done the other road and am growing a Van **** first time in years.
> 
> By the way what brand is the face furniture?
> 
> ajo


If by "face furniture" you mean the glasses, they're Giorgio Armani (not that I'm into labels, but the frames suited my face the best of all that I tried on).

Glad that you like the "new" me, and congrats on the Van **** - wear it well.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Who's Bruce? Is that Crusty, oops, upr_crust?


Any and all of the above, depending on location.


----------



## upr_crust

*Attire slightly referencing today's holiday . . .*

As it is St. Patrick's Day, the tie and cufflinks are green, though my gene pool isn't . . .

FWIW, then . . .


----------



## wingman

^ I half-expected to see you sporting green socks, don't know why. (But only the finest, for sure.) Nice links...Gems? That left cuff catching the light looks very peridot-esque. (Peridesque?)


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> ^ I half-expected to see you sporting green socks, don't know why. (But only the finest, for sure,)
> Nice links...Gems? That left cuff catching the light looks very peridot-esque. (Peridesque?)


The cufflinks are from the Met Museum - based on designs of Louis Comfort Tiffany, they're green enamel with a goldtone "cage" over them. The color is very close to a good peridot, so not too far off  .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Varvatos sweater
Brioni cords
NM belt DY buckle
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Kiton cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## SamKool

kiton cotton t-shirt, grey
borrelli full zip cashmere cardigan, grey, birds eye, tone on tone
diesel jeans, anthracite grey
loro piana cashmere socks, grey
chanel leather sneakers, black w/ white rubber cap toes


----------



## upr_crust

*Ending the week with a distinct visual "bang" . . .*

At That Other Website, the Friday challenge is "The Gold Standard" - one's best look, whatever that may be. As my personal style is somewhat at odds with the local trends over there, I wrote the following to accompany my posting. It may be of some amusement value to you all.

As I post today's attire, I note that, in architectural terms, the prevailing style on WAYWRN is like that of the Seagrams building in New York - tall and thin, the bronze skin of the exterior of the building stretched tightly over the building's frame, simple lines, almost no ornamentation of any sort, but made with the most luxurious of materials.

I think most of you strive for a style like that.

Whereas you're all trying to be the Seagrams building, I'm more naturally striving for Blenheim Palace. Let us hope that my cornices, architraves, and pilasters are in good order today.

I can well imagine that my "fit" today will not be popular. With tongue planted firmly in cheek, let me predict people's reactions.

Mbreinin will hate the fact that I'm wearing purple.

Spoopoker will hate the fact that I'm not wearing ENOUGH purple.

Acridsheep will dislike the amount of bling.

Spoozy will not understand why all three pieces of my suit match.

Orgetorix will be horrified that I thrifted nothing that I was wearing (though, in my own defense, I bought nothing a full retail - I have SOME principles, after all).

Threadbearer will not understand why I'm not wearing argyles

Holdfast will wonder what deep-seated psychololgical problems drive me to dress as I do

UrbanComposition will whizz past my posting in his need for speed scrolling

NORE/Forex/Bigbris (I posit that they are one in the same) will be too busy reaching for an anti-regurgitant upon seeing my face to notice what I'm wearing

and

Oldog/Oldtrix will say nothing, as the Buddha of Pattern Matching instructs best by example, showing the true path towards sartorial nirvana (possibly leading to various spots on upper Madison Avenue, Jermyn St., and Savile Row on the way).


----------



## wingman

I was going to post a compliment, but I'm laughing too hard at the foreword. 

While this look is killer, I'm surprised you didn't pull out your chalkstripes for that gold standard. 
Love the plum paisley tie, and of course the watch.


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> I was going to post a compliment, but I'm laughing too hard at the foreword.
> 
> While this look is killer, I'm surprised you didn't pull out your chalkstripes for that gold standard.
> Love the plum paisley tie, and of course the watch.


Your reaction to the forward is the correct one, and I would have dragged out the dark navy chalkstripe from New & Lingwood, but it had just been seen in rotation, so I made do with the grey stripe. The tie is new - one of three ancient madders that I snatched from BB at 50% off during the last sale season.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Barneys pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Gucci penny loafers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Wildblue

Upr, I too got a good laugh out of the post.

I like the look, and how the 3-piece gives a classic era appearance, especially with the addition of a hat.


----------



## Acct2000

I like both the post and the outfit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Brioni shirt
Mason's pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
AE balmorals
Guerlain cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Srynerson

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust, forgive me if you've mentioned it before and I've missed/forgotten it, but what is the story behind the compass?


----------



## upr_crust

Srynerson said:


> upr_crust, forgive me if you've mentioned it before and I've missed/forgotten it, but what is the story behind the compass?


The story behind the compass is the same story as behind the watch chain itself - I found it among my late father's effects when cleaning out his house after he died. Originally, there was a small gold-plated pen knife attached to the other end, but that I lost due to a brain cramp on my part - it was in my hand luggage, and was confiscated at O'Hare in 2004. Arghhhhhh. The watch is a modern replacement - a recent gift form a close friend.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kleinberg belt
Varvatos socks
Lobb balmorals
Prada cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A wet and ugly day in NYC, and a splash of questionable taste . . .*

You will note that I made a last-minute substitution of ties for today's ensemble. The solid tie would have been more tasteful, perhaps, but I am in a cranky mood, it being Monday morning, and monsoon season outside, so I've opted for something brighter and more daring. I am sure that I shall be roundly chastised for my choice on That Other Website.


----------



## Orgetorix

As upr has been lamenting the loneliness of this thread, I thought I'd pop in and contribute.

Time to break out the pastels, now that spring has arrived.


----------



## twe_Ed

Orgetorix said:


> As upr has been lamenting the loneliness of this thread, I thought I'd pop in and contribute.
> 
> Time to break out the pastels, now that spring has arrived.


Like the look, especially the casualness of the fold in your pocket square - I can never get it to look quite so natural, it often looks contrived.

I'm starting a new job in a week's time and am busily cribbing ideas for stylish colour combinations and what style ties to buy next. My collection is getting quite big now but it would seem that they're never quite right...maybe the next one will do the job (at least that's what I tell my wife) :wink2:


----------



## Acct2000

Orgetorix, very nice outfit!! I like that tie with the navy blue suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Truzzi shirt
Levis 501
Nocona belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix: Now that you've decided to post in "The Other Thread," may I say that you are a great inspiration? You've grown by leaps and bounds (even since your [email protected]$$ wedding attire) and manage to pull off almost everything without looking fussy about it.


----------



## SamKool

26 & snowing today:

lp cashmere knit cap, tan
lp cashmere knit scarf, tan

kiton cotton t-shirt, red
lp roadster pull, brick red
north face gortex shell, black

diesel blue jeans
lp cashmere socks, red
chanel leather sneakers, black w/ white rubber cap toes


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Tuesday, and the sun has returned - temporarily . . .*

Before the rain (and snow) return to NYC, today's attire . . .


----------



## Hanzo

Another sunny day in the high 70's so I decided to go with some brighter colors. Blue puppy tooth shirt from CT, orange and blue tie, grey trousers and my black AE Soho's. The cufflinks are a bit more "blingy" than I typically prefer, but they were a gift from my girlfriend and thought I'd give them a shot today. Still not sure how I feel about them.


----------



## Jovan

Great, but where's your coat?


----------



## YoungClayB

It's been a while since I've posted (in either forum) so I figured I would pop in and say hello. Org and Upr, looking great as always. 

Just hanging around the house today taking care of a sick baby. Pray for sleep.


----------



## upr_crust

YoungClayB said:


> It's been a while since I've posted (in either forum) so I figured I would pop in and say hello. Org and Upr, looking great as always.
> 
> Just hanging around the house today taking care of a sick baby. Pray for sleep.


We'll assume we should pray for sleep for both of you.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
RLPL shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

_I sincerely hope the baby is OK and it is nothing serious.

_


YoungClayB said:


> It's been a while since I've posted (in either forum) so I figured I would pop in and say hello. Org and Upr, looking great as always.
> 
> Just hanging around the house today taking care of a sick baby. Pray for sleep.


----------



## upr_crust

*It's spring, but snow is still predicted . . .*

Dressed for the annoyance of a spring snowfall (at least it's not to be heavy).


----------



## YoungClayB

upr_crust said:


> We'll assume we should pray for sleep for both of you.  Thanks for the compliment.





simonfoy said:


> _I sincerely hope the baby is OK and it is nothing serious.
> _


Thanks guys. Nothing serious; just a little eye infection and fever. Heis already feeling better.


----------



## YoungClayB

Sorry for the bathroom pic...had to leave the house in a hurry this morning.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Dressed for the annoyance of a spring snowfall (at least it's not to be heavy).


I must compliment you on your hat, and on the way you wear it. Will you please share some details about the make and model?


----------



## upr_crust

riyadh552 said:


> I must compliment you on your hat, and on the way you wear it. Will you please share some details about the make and model?


Today's hat is a happy accident of fate. The brand name is Weatherproof, it is made of the finest of microfibers (I wear it on rainy days), and I snatched it (and its black clone) for somewhere in the range of $12-15 at my local Syms, and yes, the shape and proportion of the hat suits me very well, by chance.


----------



## eagle2250

YoungClayB said:


> Sorry for the bathroom pic...had to leave the house in a hurry this morning.


LOL. YoungClayB! You are forgiven for the bathroom pic; your days kit seems well put together but, I must ask...what's with the U of M tie?


----------



## YoungClayB

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. YoungClayB! You are forgiven for the bathroom pic; your days kit seems well put together but, I must ask...what's with the U of M tie?


Haha. What's funny is that I had a meeting with my boss this morning (who actually went to U of M) and he also commented on the tie and it's colors. Anyways, I went to Mississippi State and we beat the hell out of the Wolverines in the Gator Bowl this year, so I guess my wearing U of M colors is kind of like a hunter wearing the skin of his kill. Lol


----------



## SamKool

25 & clear this evening

lp cashmere knit cap, black
lp cashmere knit scarf, black
burberry ear muffs, grey

kiton cotton t-shirt, purple
kiton 4 ply cable knit cashmere sweater, purple melange
diesel wind breaker, black
lp cashmere lined deer skin gloves, tan

diesel blue jeans
lp cashmere socks, blue
chanel leather sneakers, black


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Cruiser

From earlier today.










Cruiser


----------



## upr_crust

*The monsoon seems to be over - now it's just cold . . .*

For spring, it's wintry in temperature . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

upr, i meant to tell you that i really like your new glasses; they suit you perfectly. i also like the clean shaven look - much better than the goatie imo


----------



## upr_crust

YoungClayB said:


> upr, i meant to tell you that i really like your new glasses; they suit you perfectly. i also like the clean shaven look - much better than the goatie imo


That has been the consensus more or less across the board, with some rather vocal exceptions, but, for the present at least, the chin will remain naked, and the glasses are a keeper.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


>


Details on the wings? Not used to seeing you in such broguey (sp? word?) footwear.


----------



## upr_crust

The shoes are brand name New & Lingwood, and I bought them several years ago on clearance at Jay Kos (they upgraded their house brand of shoes from N&L to Edward Green). New & Lingwood have a website - Google for the URL - very nice shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> From earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


 Is that a matching pocket square and tie set?


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> Is that a matching pocket square and tie set?


No, but they do look alike in the picture, don't they? The tie is primarily lavender with some silver in it while the PS is silver with some lavender in it. The patterns are also very different. I guess it's just the shadows and the poor cell phone picture that make the PS look darker than it is.

Having said that, I will say that I don't share the aversion found here for matching tie and PS even though I don't have any myself. I have a friend who wears them all the time and I think he looks really nice.

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
CK cords
Brioni belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
GP watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Trying to conjure up spring with linen and flowers while still making my peace with Old Man Winter's stubborn presence.


----------



## MikeDT

Red...







...because I like the colour.

Blazer...







...as seen on school TV.


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> No, but they do look alike in the picture, don't they? The tie is primarily lavender with some silver in it while the PS is silver with some lavender in it. The patterns are also very different. I guess it's just the shadows and the poor cell phone picture that make the PS look darker than it is.
> 
> Having said that, I will say that I don't share the aversion found here for matching tie and PS even though I don't have any myself. I have a friend who wears them all the time and I think he looks really nice.
> 
> Cruiser


 To each their own! I am always reminded of those awfully patterned tie and hanky sets (usually with a neon coloured shirt included) sold at department stores by Pierre Cardin, Van Heusen, or whatever.

Anyways, I was going to say was that a white or light blue shirt would look better with the rest of your outfit. As it stands, there's way too much lavender going on. That shirt would be better paired with a predominantly navy or red tie, to "ground" it a little.

I do assume you're posting here to get constructive criticism...


----------



## MikeDT

Jovan said:


> To each their own! I am always reminded of those awfully patterned tie and hanky sets (usually with a neon coloured shirt included) sold at department stores by Pierre Cardin, Van Heusen, or whatever.


I never cared much for those either, but I always liked Monty Python's matching tie and handkerchief though.


----------



## upr_crust

*The challenge for today at That Other Website is "spring", which is truly a challenge, as . . .*

. . . it's currently 29F/-2C here in NYC.

And, to make matters worse, the website seems to be down.

(Note - the originator of the challenge lives in San Francisco - weather must be better there.)

Nonetheless, I've put together some things which I've not worn in a while, which is rather like an act of rebirth, no? I've also a divisional luncheon to attend today, hence the very un-"dress down Friday" attire.


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> there's way too much lavender going on. That shirt would be better paired with a predominantly navy or red tie, to "ground" it a little.
> 
> I do assume you're posting here to get constructive criticism...


I don't mind criticism, constructive or otherwise; but you must keep in mind that I have always been partial to a monochromatic style, especially when it comes to shirts and ties.

If I'm not wearing a tie, which is most of the time these days, I like for my jacket and shirt to blend together without a lot of contrast. Not all the time, mind you, but more often than not; and after all these years I'm not likely to change now. :icon_smile:

Before someone points out that the shirt is too big, I was almost 20 pounds heavier when I bought it. I've been eating a big bowl of ice cream every night lately to get some of that weight back.










Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> I've been eating a big bowl of ice cream every night lately to get some of that weight back.
> 
> Cruiser


That should do it!!

I must say I like everything except the cranberry shirt...



Cruiser said:


> and after all these years I'm not likely to change now. :icon_smile:


If that's true, you'd still be wearing polyester print shirts and bellbottoms.

But you aren't.

So, what happened??


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> . . . it's currently 29F/-2C here in NYC.
> 
> And, to make matters worse, the website seems to be down.
> 
> (Note - the originator of the challenge lives in San Francisco - weather must be better there.)
> 
> Nonetheless, I've put together some things which I've not worn in a while, which is rather like an act of rebirth, no? I've also a divisional luncheon to attend today, hence the very un-"dress down Friday" attire.


Great hat and coat!!

If it makes you feel any better, it's supposed to snow on the Cherry Blossom Festival in DC this weekend.


----------



## Cruiser

WouldaShoulda said:


> I must say I like everything except the cranberry shirt...


It's actually burgundy and the suit is charcoal. My cell phone camera doesn't reproduce the colors very accurately.



> If that's true, you'd still be wearing polyester print shirts and bellbottoms.
> 
> But you aren't.
> 
> So, what happened??


I didn't say that I had never changed anything in the past. I just said that after 35 years of dressing essentially the same way that it is unlikely that I'm going to change at this point in my life. When I made the change that you mentioned I was coming out my 20's, that period of life when one is most rebellious, not to mention that we had just gone through the late 60's-early 70's. If I might quote Bob Dylan:

-------
_"There was music in the cafes at night_
_And revolution in the air"_

_Tangled up in Blue_
_-------_

That was a differerent world and I was a different age. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> That was a differerent world and I was a different age. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


Well, change is in the air again, Old Dog, time to learn new tricks!!


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> I don't mind criticism, constructive or otherwise; but you must keep in mind that I have always been partial to a monochromatic style, especially when it comes to shirts and ties.
> 
> If I'm not wearing a tie, which is most of the time these days, I like for my jacket and shirt to blend together without a lot of contrast. Not all the time, mind you, but more often than not; and after all these years I'm not likely to change now. :icon_smile:
> 
> Before someone points out that the shirt is too big, I was almost 20 pounds heavier when I bought it. I've been eating a big bowl of ice cream every night lately to get some of that weight back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


 If I were to tell you that you should no longer wear a shirt that's an inch too large in the neck -- as it looks sloppy and like you don't know your size -- would you just give me another excuse?


----------



## Hanzo

Orgetorix said:


> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7451.jpg https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7452.jpg https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6908.jpg


LOVE this tie!


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> If I were to tell you that you should no longer wear a shirt that's an inch too large in the neck -- as it looks sloppy and like you don't know your size -- would you just give me another excuse?


No, I would tell you that the shirt is not an inch too large in the neck; it's maybe a half inch too large at most. The problem is that photographs are very unreliable in this regard because they show a fraction of a second of time. Have you ever looked at a video of something after seeing a still image from that video? Often you won't even see in the video what you saw in the still because it happened so fast that it was virtually invisible.

For example, this shirt is the exact same size as the one I had on in the picture a couple of days ago, and in every other picture that I've posted for that matter.

When I took that picture I was slightly bent in an odd position and my head was bent forward. What you saw was a split second aberration. To prove this I put the shirt back on today and took another picture. Like I said, it's about a half inch too large at present, but a few more bowls of ice cream and it will fit fine. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

OK.

Fit explained.

Now onto that color!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton jacket
Zimmerli t-shirt
NM pant
NM belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## SamKool

24f, cold, crisp & clear

lp cotton t-shirt, anthracite grey
lp baby cashmere 4 button cable knit pullover, hunter green
diesel jeans, anthracite grey
lp cashmere socks, hunter green
chanel silk/leather sneakers, hunter green


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Zegna shirt
Forever jeans
Nocona belt
NM socks
Gucci balmorals
AOS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## SamKool

23°f, clear skies

lp cash knit cap
lp baby cash scarf
borrelli mid-collar zip cash pullover
lp guard hair cash bomber
lp cash lined deer skin gloves
diesel jeans
lp cash sox
john lobb monk strap ankle boots, rubber soled, bespoke


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Kiton suit
Etro pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
Crookhorn socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Having a "retro" moment . . .*

It would seem, from the detailing that I've included in today's outfit, that I am harkening back to the 20's or 30's - why I have done so I can only blame on a fit of personal caprice . . .

For your entertainment, then.


----------



## YoungClayB

Cruiser, I am not feeling that shirt brother. Never been a fan of darkish/vivid colored dress shirts with ties. 

Upr, those boots are awesome. How are they breaking in? Comfy?

Heading to the airport in a few. Have to go to Wilmington for a few days. 


Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Pants: Polo Preston
Blazer: New Castle & York
Shoes: AE Leeds in CXL


----------



## riyadh552

YoungClayB said:


> Heading to the airport in a few. Have to go to Wilmington for a few days.


Clay, I like those trousers. Will you please share some details? Thanks.


----------



## YoungClayB

riyadh552 said:


> Clay, I like those trousers. Will you please share some details? Thanks.


Sure. They are Polo Preston Pants. Sorry I forgot the specs in my original post. It's been updated now.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> It would seem, from the detailing that I've included in today's outfit, that I am harkening back to the 20's or 30's - why I have done so I can only blame on a fit of personal caprice . . .
> 
> For your entertainment, then.


Have you ever been mistaken for Daddy Warbucks??


----------



## upr_crust

YoungClayB said:


> Upr, those boots are awesome. How are they breaking in? Comfy?


I will say that the footbed of today's boots was always comfortable, but that the constriction around one's ankle for a balmoral boot is something that I found initially difficult to handle. Every time that I wear them, they do get better, but it is something to consider when buying such footwear.

That being said, the style and construction of the boots themselves cannot be faulted, IMHO. They were bought at Paul Stuart in NYC, and the best guess as to manufacturer, based on heel nail pattern, is Grenson Masterpiece.


----------



## TheWGP

Turned out incredibly awful, but my wife made me promise to post this in exchange for taking the picture. I also trusted her on how much cuff was showing. Bad idea. :facepalm:

Yes, I know, no PS... baby steps, baby steps. This features a new tie recently traded from AlanC, which I am enjoying very much! 










At least shoes can't be messed up quite as badly...


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> Have you ever been mistaken for Daddy Warbucks??


Not even for Little Orphan Annie!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
BR sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## SamKool

28°f, clear skies

burberry cash earmuffs
lp baby cash scarf
lp baby cash sweater
borrelli cash bomber
diesel jeans
borrelli cash sox
chanel sneakers


----------



## upr_crust

*Attempting to will spring into being - without much success . . .*

It is sunny but quite cold here in NYC, and the only thing spring-like today is my selection of shirt and tie.

If only wishing for spring weather made it so . . .


----------



## Hanzo

Sunny days and some brighter colors.


----------



## SamKool

33°f, clear skies, finally above freezing!

kiton cotton t
borrelli cash sweater, red/orange
diesel blue jeans
lp cash sox
chanel sneakers


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> It is sunny but quite cold here in NYC, and the only thing spring-like today is my selection of shirt and tie.
> 
> If only wishing for spring weather made it so . . .


LOL. While you may not be having much luck in influencing the weather to improve, you are certainly among the best dressed of those who might be attempting to do so! Love those cuff links. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. While you may not be having much luck in influencing the weather to improve, you are certainly among the best dressed of those who might be attempting to do so! Love those cuff links. :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the comments - the weather is at least sunny in NYC, if not unseasonably cold. As for the cufflinks, they are a souvenir of Venice - millefiori glass (a process by which canes of different colored glass are fused together, and the resulting rod of glass is sliced through, revealing the pattern).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni sweater
NM pant
Brioni socks
NM belt
Gucci penny loafers
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Soemthing fairly simple for the middle of the week . . .*

Today's look is uncomplicated, at least for my usual level of sartorial over-exertion. I hope that you all find it pleasant to look at, if not more.


----------



## wingman

^Rad camel and blue scarf together. And I'd think the uncomplicated, less-is-more look would be embraced at TOW. 
Nice pennies, also. Are those newish?


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> ^Rad camel and blue scarf together. And I'd think the uncomplicated, less-is-more look would be embraced at TOW.
> Nice pennies, also. Are those newish?


Today's camel's hair coat was a steal, from my local Syms at the end of the season last year - $75 for Joseph Abboud. The scarf was one of my late husband's - a Johnston's of Elgin Earl of St. Andrew's tartan.

The look was a split decision at TOW - one vote for shirt and tie, one vote against wearing this shade of pink with my skin tone. (And I didn't even think that I HAVE skin tone - can't tan to save my life.)

The pennies are new-ish (emphasis on "-ish") - picked them up end of season summer of 2009, I think, but I've not worn them all that often.


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> If by "face furniture" you mean the glasses, they're Giorgio Armani (not that I'm into labels, but the frames suited my face the best of all that I tried on).
> 
> Glad that you like the "new" me, and congrats on the Van **** - wear it well.


You do realise that by abandoning the round specs and the facial hair you have completely ruined any chance of Captain Mainwaring lookalike gigs.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Kingstonian said:


> You do realise that by abandoning the round specs and the facial hair you have completely ruined any chance of Captain Mainwaring lookalike gigs.


You stupid boy. Have a word with him Sgt. Wilson.


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> You do realise that by abandoning the round specs and the facial hair you have completely ruined any chance of Captain Mainwaring lookalike gigs.


Having just seen pictures of Captain Mainwaring on Wikipedia, somehow I'll deal with the loss . . .


----------



## SamKool

kiton cotton t
borrelli cash sweater
diesel jeans
lp cash sox
john lobb derby chambord, rubber sole, bespoke


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
Brioni sweater
Earl jeans
Prada belt
Armani socks
Varvatos bluchers
Burberry cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather bodes ill for the next two days . . .*

. . . bringing fresh suits into the cycle is not in the cards for today.

Something you've seen before, with a tie from "the archives" (something I've had for 20 years or more).


----------



## Hanzo

I don't get the opportunity to wear suits often, so thought I'd share. Sorry the pictures are so bad, my phone wasn't cooperating this morning and I was in a rush.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> . . . Something you've seen before, with a tie from "the archives" (something I've had for 20 years or more).


28mm lens? Never saw this much of the salon before. Nice take. Angle (if not the suit itself) makes you look about 7 feet tall. 
Is that the chalkstripe sans vest, or a different suit altogether? Definitely a power look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni sweater
NM pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci balmorals
Accents d'aromes cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> 28mm lens? Never saw this much of the salon before. Nice take. Angle (if not the suit itself) makes you look about 7 feet tall.
> Is that the chalkstripe sans vest, or a different suit altogether? Definitely a power look.


I had a small brain cramp yesterday, and didn't crop out much of the extraneous living space. The camera angle is the same as I've been using all along, and the suit is a summerweight two-piece from Brooks, not the three-piece from New & Lingwood, the "nuclear power" suit.


----------



## upr_crust

*The Friday challenge at That Other Website is "CinqueColori" - five colors . . .*

. . . which, for this ensemble, in their rulebook, is actually six.

Blue
Grey
White
Green
Yellow
Cordovan

An entertaining design problem - hope that I didn't come too close to Ringling Brothers, or Fisher-Price, in my execution.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Hey guys...its been a hectic week. Flew to Deleware on Monday morning, training all day Tuesday, Flew back to Charlotte on Wednesday and more training yesterday and today...needless to say, I feel "trained"...LOL 

I was only able to get pics on Tuesday and Today...hope everyone is doing well and having a great April Fools Day! My 6 year old son pranked me today by telling me on the way home from work that he had fallen while skating and broken his arms and legs...the act didnt last long once I hit the door, but I did snap a pic, post it to facebook, and figured out which of my facebook friends are suckers....hehe

Ok, here is Tuesday:




And here is what I wore today: (sorry for the wierd foot blur...I must be walking fast)


----------



## Jovan

I dig that pink OCBD (BB?) and those gunboats.


----------



## SamKool

kiton cash cardigan
borrelli shirt
borrelli tie
kiton vest
diesel jeans
lp sox
ferragamo suede loafers


----------



## Jovan

Mr. Kool, you wouldn't happen to be related to a certain forum member, would you?


----------



## themanfromlisbon

YoungClayB said:


> Hey guys...its been a hectic week. Flew to Deleware on Monday morning, training all day Tuesday, Flew back to Charlotte on Wednesday and more training yesterday and today...needless to say, I feel "trained"...LOL
> 
> I was only able to get pics on Tuesday and Today...hope everyone is doing well and having a great April Fools Day! My 6 year old son pranked me today by telling me on the way home from work that he had fallen while skating and broken his arms and legs...the act didnt last long once I hit the door, but I did snap a pic, post it to facebook, and figured out which of my facebook friends are suckers....hehe
> 
> Ok, here is Tuesday:
> 
> And here is what I wore today: (sorry for the wierd foot blur...I must be walking fast)


Quite nice outfits, Y. Love specially the shoes, Here, we don't wear that kind of shoes that often, perhaps because our weather is never too cold, so and unfortunately I rarely find it here. Only have one shell cordovan burgundy longwings Lotusse, and are fine.
And by the way, we seem to have similar tastes when speaking about socks: argyles are always my fav.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## TheShaun

upr_crust said:


> . . . which, for this ensemble, in their rulebook, is actually six.
> 
> Blue
> Grey
> White
> Green
> Yellow
> Cordovan
> 
> An entertaining design problem - hope that I didn't come too close to Ringling Brothers, or Fisher-Price, in my execution.


Excuse me, young man. Who makes this tie? It is delightful.


----------



## upr_crust

TheShaun said:


> Excuse me, young man. Who makes this tie? It is delightful.


The tie is from Brooks Bros., and was purchased several years ago, and thank you for the compliments (anyone who refers to me as "young man" is a shameless flatterer, and I thoroughly enjoy it  ).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
NM polo
Earnest jeans
TB belt
Zegna
Zegna socks
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## simonfoy

Upr, Can I ask where you bought the trousers from. They are lovely. Nice fit. 

Also YoungClayB the jacket in your last photo is beautiful. Love the style and colour. Nice pics thanks


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr, Can I ask where you bought the trousers from. They are lovely. Nice fit.
> 
> Also YoungClayB the jacket in your last photo is beautiful. Love the style and colour. Nice pics thanks


If you're speaking of the last set of photos, for Friday's attire, the trousers came from Brooks Bros. as well as the jacket, shirt, and tie (an accident of geography - there's a branch near my office, and I'm there a good deal of the time on my lunch hour).


----------



## Unregistered

Yesterday, as part of "the other forum" 5 colour Friday challenge...










Pardon the blur...


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> I dig that pink OCBD (BB?) and those gunboats.


Thanks Jovan. The shirt is a polo that I found at goodwill a few weeks back.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Quite nice outfits, Y. Love specially the shoes, Here, we don't wear that kind of shoes that often, perhaps because our weather is never too cold, so and unfortunately I rarely find it here. Only have one shell cordovan burgundy longwings Lotusse, and are fine.
> And by the way, we seem to have similar tastes when speaking about socks: argyles are always my fav.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks for the kind words Vic. It's nice hearing from you.



simonfoy said:


> Also YoungClayB the jacket in your last photo is beautiful. Love the style and colour. Nice pics thanks


thanks Simon. That jacket is one of my favorites...as long as I don't gain any weight. LOL. The fit is on the small side.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
NM pocket-square
Armani tie
Borrelli shirt
NM belt
Varvatos socks
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## SamKool

*yesterday*:
night clubbing
borrelli shirt
borrelli tie
kiton vest
diesel jeans
chanel shoes

*today*:
lp cotton t
lp vicuna pull over
diesel jeans
lp cash sox
chanel sneakers


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## upr_crust

*A dampish start to the week, in contrast to the weekend . . .*

After a seasonably mild and sunny weekend, the week is starting off dampish, and will be worse tomorrow, by all accounts.

Today's ensemble includes a new pair of cufflinks, courtesy of the shops of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton shirt
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## andy b.

thunderw21 said:


>


That is a great photo! It looks like it should be on the cover of a magazine.

andy b.


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing to face the morning monsoon . . .*

It is to rain today, rather more seriously than yesterday.


----------



## YoungClayB

Happy Tuesday everyone. I am guessing that this will be the last time I get to wear this jacket for the season...we had a burst of cool air and thunderstorms last night...with a forecast of close to 90 for the rest of the week.


----------



## laston

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. I am guessing that this will be the last time I get to wear this jacket for the season...we had a burst of cool air and thunderstorms last night...with a forecast of close to 90 for the rest of the week.


I really like your jacket, may I have details? Just what I need with winter looming here in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## upr_crust

*No April showers this morning, but not so warm, either . . .*

The return of the sun is welcome, but with it is coming little warmth, hence the outerwear.


----------



## SamKool

kiton cash sweater, purple melange
diesel blue jeans
chanel sneakers


----------



## Jovan

SamKool: How about a collared shirt underneath the sweater?


----------



## SamKool

Jovan said:


> SamKool: How about a collared shirt underneath the sweater?


wearing a kiton t underneath. just heading to the gym and back... hence, the sneakers. when i wear a collared shirt i wear non-sneaker shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Gotcha. That's got to be better than what a lot of people wear on their way to the gym. Meaning, of course, the exact same thing they do when working out!


----------



## upr_crust

*The rain is diminishing, which is just as well, as I've an event to attend this evening . . .*

This evening, I've a museum exhibition preview to attend, hence the "full-bore" attire for today. The skies are still grey here in NYC, but with promise of sunshine (though not much heat) by the afternoon.

For your potential entertainment, then . . .


----------



## YoungClayB

Not a great photo, but this was from yesterday


----------



## coynedj

I haven't perused this thread in some time, but I'm glad to see that excellence is still practiced in some places. Not much where I live, but that's the way it goes.

As for the five-color Friday, one of my favorite paisley ties (Robert Talbott Seven-Fold) has eight colors all by itself!


----------



## gccg

From two weeks ago


----------



## gccg

Last Saturday


----------



## upr_crust

*The Friday challenge at That Other Website is "your funkiest footwear" . . .*

. . . integrated into an otherwise regular ensemble.

Looking for funkiness in my shoe collection is not easy, but perhaps I was able to find something somewhat out of the ordinary. I was going to try for an all-neutrals (black/grey/white) ensemble, but my only grey tie was too formal for the SC and odd trousers.

FWIW, then . . .


----------



## SamKool

lp baby cash pullover, hunter green
zegna t shirt
diesel jeans, grey
zegna sox
chanel sneakers


my pics have terrible lighting

ps. heading to the gym, jovan... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## thunderw21

Couple days ago.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The projected attitude, the clothing and the setting for your pictures...combined provide us with brief glimpses of a simpler and perhaps, a better time! Well done thunderw21!


----------



## thunderw21

^Thank you.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> This evening, I've a museum exhibition preview to attend, hence the "full-bore" attire for today. The skies are still grey here in NYC, but with promise of sunshine (though not much heat) by the afternoon.
> 
> For your potential entertainment, then . . .


upr_crut

New acquisition? or has it been lurking in the back of your cupboard?

Very nice tie I must admit.

ajo


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

ajo said:


> upr_crut
> 
> New acquisition? or has it been lurking in the back of your cupboard?
> 
> Very nice tie I must admit.
> 
> ajo


Definitely lurking in the back of my cupboard - I've had the tie for upwards of 20 years - a present from my late husband, from long ago, just recently retrieved, for the heck of it.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## meister

upr_crust said:


> The return of the sun is welcome, but with it is coming little warmth, hence the outerwear.


What brand are those double monks?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Cartier belt
Byford socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Jovan

Trad WAYW x-post


























BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE pinpoint BD
RLP silk knit
LE Legacy Chino Tailored Fit
Dexter pebble grain longwings
(barely seen at all) brown Liz Claiborne belt


----------



## upr_crust

meister said:


> What brand are those double monks?


The brand name is Heschung, a French brand (Alsatian, hence the Germanic-sounding name).


----------



## upr_crust

*A day alleged to end in sunshine and warm temperatures . . .*

Today, by the afternoon, it is to be in the mid-70's/24C here in NYC - I'll believe it when I feel it - but in the interim, I've dressed as if it will be warmer today.

To start the week, then . . .


----------



## Mikey78

I am lying in bed all day due to a terrible cold... however, the are with me =)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DY cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
NM socks
Romano balmorals
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*An overcast Tuesday . . .*

Dressing for the rain . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton cashmere blazer
NM pocket-square
NM shirt
Incotex pant
DY belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## upr_crust

*A wretched day, weather-wise, in NYC . . .*

Today's attire was chosen with the weather in mind, and little else. Sunshine, and more elaborate attire will be forthcoming tomorrow, with the return of sunshine.


----------



## ajo

thunderw21 said:


>


Skick, and also like the backgrounds you have been using:icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Armani pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Lobb bluchers
Burberry cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A nicer day, weather-wise . . .*

Today is supposed to be a nice spring day, with highs in the mid-60's/18C. This, I hope, will have a positive effect on my appearance, but I leave that for you to judge . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
PS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Sunny, but cooler, and the end of a long week . . .*

Today's attire was determined by my early evening's activity, which is a benefit cocktail party/dinner/silent auction for an avant-garde arts magazine, held in a disused bank building in the Bowery. (Up until very recently, the idea of going for drinks in the Bowery evoked images of bottles of Night Train or Thunderbird in wrinkled brown paper bags, but now it is, apparently, a painfully fashionable area.)

As I could not make myself look avant-garde, even if I wanted to, I went in the opposite direction, and made myself look as retro as possible - what's old is what's new, perhaps . . .

For your entertainment, then . . .


----------



## Jake Genezen

Upr_crust, I have to say that is a mighty-fine ensemble; exquisite.

(May I ask for the details of the tie?)


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, Jake . . .*



Jake Genezen said:


> Upr_crust, I have to say that is a mighty-fine ensemble; exquisite.
> 
> (May I ask for the details of the tie?)


Thank you for the kind compliments, Jake. The tie is Charvet, bought from Bergdorf Goodman in NYC.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Zanella pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cruiser

Actually it's more like what was I wearing yesterday.

Friday morning:










and Friday night. For those who object to the notches, just look the other way.:icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Cruiser, you are looking mighty fine in that formal-wear. Be careful though, it could be habit forming. BTW, I just have to askdevil...is that a pre-tied Bow(!)? LOL.


----------



## thunderw21

ajo said:


> Skick, and also like the backgrounds you have been using:icon_cheers:


Thank you.

Sun finally came out today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cruiser

eagle2250 said:


> I just have to askdevil...is that a pre-tied Bow(!)? LOL.


If it is I probably should return it and get a refund. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Tiffany belt
Armani socks
Lobb bluchers
Prada cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Somnething to start the week . . .*

It's still quite cool in NYC in the mornings, and every day brings some threat of rain - let it not be until this evening, please . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni silk socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed Cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## David Reeves

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire was determined by my early evening's activity, which is a benefit cocktail party/dinner/silent auction for an avant-garde arts magazine, held in a disused bank building in the Bowery. (Up until very recently, the idea of going for drinks in the Bowery evoked images of bottles of Night Train or Thunderbird in wrinkled brown paper bags, but now it is, apparently, a painfully fashionable area.)
> 
> As I could not make myself look avant-garde, even if I wanted to, I went in the opposite direction, and made myself look as retro as possible - what's old is what's new, perhaps . . .
> 
> For your entertainment, then . . .


I really like this suit. Where is the cloth from?

DAVID REEVES MODERN ENGLISH TAILOR

Check out My Blog:

https://davidreevesbespoke.wordpress.com/


----------



## upr_crust

The label in the suit says that the fabric is from Joseph H. Clissold, and the brand name for it is Aquarret -a super 120's fabric.



David Reeves said:


> I really like this suit. Where is the cloth from?
> 
> DAVID REEVES MODERN ENGLISH TAILOR
> 
> Check out My Blog:
> 
> https://davidreevesbespoke.wordpress.com/


----------



## upr_crust

*Yet another rainy day in April . . .*

. . . but after this past winter in NYC, even rain is preferable as weather.

FWIW, then . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
MD belt
Zegna socks
Brioni monkstraps
DV cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Mid-week, facing more rain, potentially . . .*

If my attire has a wintry aspect to it, it is only because spring is slow to return to NYC, and we are under constant threat of April showers . . .


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice. Since we usually get your weather one day in advance, you'll be happy to know that tomorrow it will not be snowing. It will be cold and rainy, though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cynthia Spencer

Hello,

Your dressing sense sounds to be really good.I must really say that your suit is very good and gives you a classy look.

Just keep it fashionable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

*Still cool in NYC, but at least the sun is shining . . .*

I will be happy to relinquish the use of overcoats soon, but for the moment, it's still too cool to go out in the morning without some extra insulation.

Happy Thursday to you all . . .


----------



## Jake Genezen

Upr_crust, I love your various hats; you wear them with such style. 

May I ask about your scarves? Where would you recommend getting something similar?


----------



## upr_crust

Jake Genezen said:


> Upr_crust, I love your various hats; you wear them with such style.
> 
> May I ask about your scarves? Where would you recommend getting something similar?


Thanks for the compliment. As I am bald, the wearing of hats has been the making of a virtue from a need.

As for my scarves, they've been sourced from many places over the years. The latest of my silk lined in cashmere scarves came from New & Lingwood, and the last of my silk ones came from Ede & Ravenscroft - those are two locations where you might start to find such things, but any number of haberdashers would, in season, have such things.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Omega watch


----------



## TheShaun

Upr, what is the make of that top coat in your last set of photos. I've never owned a top coat and am going to try and pick one up discounted this summer.


----------



## upr_crust

TheShaun said:


> Upr, what is the make of that top coat in your last set of photos. I've never owned a top coat and am going to try and pick one up discounted this summer.


The covert cloth coat with velvet collar is from Charles Tyrwhitt.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something casual, with an Easter Egg color scheme for today . . .*

It's Friday, and the financial markets are closed for the holiday, though I'm still working. This has prompted a more casual set of attire for the day.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice socks!!


----------



## SamKool

off to the gym...
loro piana, baby cashmere - 2
kiton cotton t - 25
diesel jeans - 25
loro piana cash sox - 15
chanel sneakers - 65
total - ?


----------



## LeggeJP1

loro piana, baby cashmere - 2000
kiton cotton t - 250
diesel jeans - 250
loro piana cash sox - 150
chanel sneakers - 650
total - 3300?

Sam, what do you do for a living? ​


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Lorenzini shirt
NM pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
CH tassel loafers
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## SamKool

LeggeJP1 said:


> total - 3300?


correct.


LeggeJP1 said:


> Sam, what do you do for a living?


nothing... anymore.


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> I will be happy to relinquish the use of overcoats soon, but for the moment, it's still too cool to go out in the morning without some extra insulation.
> 
> Happy Thursday to you all . . .


May I ask what shoes those are? I really like them. Looks kind of like C&J Edgware.


----------



## MikeDT

Yu Hang zipped knitted cardi type top (Made in China).


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> May I ask what shoes those are? I really like them. Looks kind of like C&J Edgware.


Give that man a prize - they are exactly that, C & J Edgware.


----------



## Jovan

Lunch out with the girlfriend today... seeing as so much un-trad stuff is posted in the "Trad WAYWT" thread, this is only fair. 

vintage "Gentry PENNEY'S" madras sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD, cinched at the sides with Shurt Clips
Liz Claiborne belt
LE Legacy Chino, Tailored Fit
Gold Toe socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
DY belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Blueboy1938

thunderw21 said:


>


What a nice pic of you. I also have to say that your last couple suits fit you very well, IMO. Nice going. I also liked the architectural backdrops. I'm a sucker for a well-built building. Like the suppleness of the leather in this jacket as well, while it still holds its shape nicely.


----------



## thunderw21

Blueboy1938 said:


> What a nice pic of you. I also have to say that your last couple suits fit you very well, IMO. Nice going. I also liked the architectural backdrops. I'm a sucker for a well-built building. Like the suppleness of the leather in this jacket as well, while it still holds its shape nicely.


Much appreciated. It's a great old jacket.


----------



## MikeDT

SamKool said:


> off to the gym...
> loro piana, baby cashmere - 2
> kiton cotton t - 25
> diesel jeans - 25
> loro piana cash sox - 15
> chanel sneakers - 65
> total - ?


Total is $132 CAD(Canadian dollars), as you appear to be in Canada.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Gucci shirt
DY cufflinks
Brioni belt
Varvatos socks
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## SamKool

MikeDT said:


> Total is $132 CAD(Canadian dollars), as you appear to be in Canada.


you appear to be in the cashmere capital!


----------



## upr_crust

*A Monday with changeable weather, but at least spring-like temperatures . . .*

. . thus no hat, scarf, or coat.


----------



## Cynthia Spencer

I must say the clothes are really fantastic and really well carried


----------



## Jake Genezen

Looking very good, Upr_crust. I like your pose in photo #2.

My monitor is playing up today: is your suit navy or dark charcoal?


----------



## upr_crust

Jake Genezen said:


> Looking very good, Upr_crust. I like your pose in photo #2.
> 
> My monitor is playing up today: is your suit navy or dark charcoal?


Thanks, Jake. I will look to include pose #2 in more postings - the colour and lighting seem to be better all round.

As for the colour of today's suit, it is navy, but tending toward black - not a particularly blue shade of navy, to be sure, hence your monitor question.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Guerlain cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Spring weather, and a suit that finally fits - again . . .*

Today's suit is suited to the warm (and soon to be sunny) weather here in NYC for today. It also now fits me again, as I had tried to wear it earlier this year, and it was too tight. I altered myself rather than the suit.


----------



## dwinnier

Isaia Suit (Navy PS)
Cafe Coton shirt
Stefano Ricci Tie
Feragamo Loafers


----------



## SamKool

raining.
off to a casual country club type event/dinner:

lp storm system® - 31
borrelli shirt - 5
borrelli tie - 2
kiton vest - 17
john lobb belt - 5
diesel jeans - 25
lp cash sox - 15
john lobb shoes - 18

total - ?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Barba shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Romano bluchers
MB cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## TheShaun

upr_crust said:


> The covert cloth coat with velvet collar is from Charles Tyrwhitt.


Thanks. Did you order your regular suit jacket size or did you go up one?


----------



## upr_crust

TheShaun said:


> Thanks. Did you order your regular suit jacket size or did you go up one?


I went up one size in order to get a suit jacket underneath it comfortably - they are quite fitted. I normally take a 42R in a suit jacket, I bought a 44R coat.


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Jake. I will look to include pose #2 in more postings - the colour and lighting seem to be better all round.


Looks more natural - less formal and stiff than the hand on heart stance. You must spend a lot on getting shirts laundered. Never see a shirt of yours without a band around it.


----------



## upr_crust

*From wintry temperatures to summery humidity . . .*

. . . NYC weather for the moment seems to have skipped spring - arghhh.

Today's photos reflect the fact that I re-thought my pocket square, opting for plain white cotton, and, as for my shirts being laundered, I must confess that I prefer the time not taken up with laundering and ironing in exchange for the money spent at my shirt laundry (though such things are significantly cheaper in the US than in the UK).


----------



## Jake Genezen

I really like the colours on display, Upr_crust; they work really well on you.

I also like the stripe pattern on your suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna reversible jacket
Kiton shirt
AG jeans
Nocona belt
NM socks
Gucci penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## TMMKC

upr_crust said:


> . . . NYC weather for the moment seems to have skipped spring - arghhh.
> 
> Today's photos reflect the fact that I re-thought my pocket square, opting for plain white cotton, and, as for my shirts being laundered, I must confess that I prefer the time not taken up with laundering and ironing in exchange for the money spent at my shirt laundry (though such things are significantly cheaper in the US than in the UK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! I always enjoy your posts. Particularly like the light green tie/light blue shirt combo. Very crisp and "springy."


----------



## upr_crust

Jake Genezen said:


> I really like the colours on display, Upr_crust; they work really well on you.
> 
> I also like the stripe pattern on your suit.





TMMKC said:


> Well done! I always enjoy your posts. Particularly like the light green tie/light blue shirt combo. Very crisp and "springy."


Thank you, gentlemen. Today's attire is much more casual, but perhaps as pleasantly colorful, even if NYC is expecting thunderstorms this PM.

For your potential viewing pleasure, then . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
Justin belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
VW cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A Britannic theme to today's attire, in honor (or honour) of the activities today on that island . . .*

In recognition of the nuptials being performed in the UK today, my attire is heavily Brit-flavoured. Over the top, costume-y, and too much for a normal Friday, to be sure, but perhaps of some marginal amusement value to you all.


----------



## Jake Genezen

Lovely attire, again, Upr_crust; I really admire your three-piece suits. 

And that tie is splendid. Technically speaking, is it an 'ancient madder' tie?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Jake, for your kind comments.

As for the tie, it is not an ancient madder, as the surface of the fabric has not been processed so as to have a matte finish. (I believe that is one of the qualifications for a silk to be considered an ancient madder). The tie, for such a Britannic outfit, is actually French - Charvet, via Bergdorf's in NYC. Some international sartorial entente, I hope.



Jake Genezen said:


> Lovely attire, again, Upr_crust; I really admire your three-piece suits.
> 
> And that tie is splendid. Technically speaking, is it an 'ancient madder' tie?


----------



## wingman

Absolutely love the socks, Upr. Are those what they call socks w/clocks?


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> Absolutely love the socks, Upr. Are those what they call socks w/clocks?


That is my understanding, yes - a recent acquisition from Brooks Bros. - a shade retro, but fun.


----------



## TomS

upr_crust said:


> Some international sartorial entente, I hope.


Vraiment cordiale!


----------



## upr_crust

TomS said:


> Vraiment cordiale!


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

Another lunch out with my sweetheart... not as good as last week's outfit unfortunately. I'm sure you all can pick out the reasons why.

BB Makers sack blazer
BB Makers end-on-end BD
RLP double forward pleat chinos
Sperry Top-Siders without socks


























​


----------



## Bernie Zack

upr_crust said:


> In recognition of the nuptials being performed in the UK today, my attire is heavily Brit-flavoured. Over the top, costume-y, and too much for a normal Friday, to be sure, but perhaps of some marginal amusement value to you all.


Absolutely SMASHING! NOT too much for a friday, either! But we must know more about the hat, so, tell us about the Homburg? A Borsalino or Royal Stetson, perhaps? LOVE the look.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernie Zack said:


> Absolutely SMASHING! NOT too much for a friday, either! But we must know more about the hat, so, tell us about the Homburg? A Borsalino or Royal Stetson, perhaps? LOVE the look.


Thank you, Bernie. To answer your question, the brand of hat is Selentino, which, despite its Italianate name, is actually a manufacturer in the Czech Republic, and was bought through JJ Hat Center here in NYC.

Ironically enough, I only bought the hat after the demise of my late husband, who, when I mentioned that I was toying with the idea of owning a Homburg, told me in no uncertain terms, that I was too young for a Homburg, such that its purchase was something of an act of rebellion after the fact.


----------



## Bernie Zack

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Bernie. To answer your question, the brand of hat is Selentino, which, despite its Italianate name, is actually a manufacturer in the Czech Republic, and was bought through JJ Hat Center here in NYC.
> 
> Ironically enough, I only bought the hat after the demise of my late husband, who, when I mentioned that I was toying with the idea of owning a Homburg, told me in no uncertain terms, that I was too young for a Homburg, such that its purchase was something of an act of rebellion after the fact.


Well, with all due respect to your late husband, it is a beautiful hat, and you look great (and very young) with it. I purchased my first (and second) Homburg this year. My wife tells me I look "dapper" in the traditional sense when I wear it. I don't believe that is what she really means, but she meant it as a compliment. Again, you look fabulous.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Gucci cologne
GP watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
Cartier belt
NM socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's attire, and a shot from this past weekend . . .*

It's a grey day in NYC this morning, with some small promise of showers later on, but at least with milder temperatures.

I've included one photo taken this weekend, showing that I can wear things other than suits and ties. Hope that you enjoy the contrast.

Today:














































Saturday:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now that is what I consider to be a surprise ending! Looking good as always but, even given the apparent never ending nature of upr crust's wardrobe, I would never have guessed you had a pair of blue jeans in the mix. Very well played, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Now that is what I consider to be a surprise ending! Looking good as always but, even given the apparent never ending nature of upr crust's wardrobe, I would never have guessed you had a pair of blue jeans in the mix. Very well played, Sir! :thumbs-up:


Even I have to relax every once in a while - the jeans and the boots are new, BTW, the boots a total foolish indulgence on my part, ostrich leg vamps - I must be having my midlife crisis .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Even I have to relax every once in a while - the jeans and the boots are new, BTW, the boots a total foolish indulgence on my part, ostrich leg vamps - I must be having my midlife crisis .


After all the fuss you made about wearing white shoes or searsucker in Manhattan, you go and get those cowboy boots??


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> After all the fuss you made about wearing white shoes or searsucker in Manhattan, you go and get those cowboy boots??


I never said that I made sense on this point, I merely said that I did it. .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Zegna shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
MJ cologne
GP watch


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Even I have to relax every once in a while - the jeans and the boots are new, BTW, the boots a total foolish indulgence on my part, ostrich leg vamps - I must be having my midlife crisis .





WouldaShoulda said:


> After all the fuss you made about wearing white shoes or searsucker in Manhattan, you go and get those cowboy boots??





upr_crust said:


> I never said that I made sense on this point, I merely said that I did it. .


Compared to the outrageous actions of many of us, during our respective "mid-life crises," I suspect, upr_crust, your actions are comparatively restrained and, LOL, even arguably dignified!


----------



## upr_crust

*Sensible attire for a Tuesday . . .*

Today's attire is less flamboyant than my weekend wear - something attuned to the workaday sensibilities one must maintain Mondays through Fridays.

For your potential entertainment, then . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Oxxford shirt
Brion pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Boucheron cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Some sunny clothes for a rainy day . . . .*

It is overcast, with threat of rain this AM here in NYC, yet I'm doing what I can to make the middle of the week a sunnier time.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


>


Love those shoes Upr. New addition?


----------



## upr_crust

riyadh552 said:


> Love those shoes Upr. New addition?


I've had them since summer 2009 - from Brooks, but neither Peal's nor Alden - an anonymous Portuguese manufacturer. I must not wear them enough .
.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Zegna shirt
NM pant
JB socks
NM belt
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

upr_crust said:


> I've had them since summer 2009 - from Brooks, but neither Peal's nor Alden - an anonymous Portuguese manufacturer. I must not wear them enough .
> .


One of the disadvantages of viewing this thread from the office is that I can't see most photos -including my own. The shows to which you refer, riyadh, are new - Crockett & Jones Edgwares.


----------



## upr_crust

*For the Fifth of May, it's very cool here in NYC . . .*

. . . hence the reversion to hat, coat and scarf.


----------



## govteach51

upr_crust said:


> Even I have to relax every once in a while - the jeans and the boots are new, BTW, the boots a total foolish indulgence on my part, ostrich leg vamps - I must be having my midlife crisis .


Nothing wrong with a good pair of cowboy boots. I can't remember not owning a pair in my 54 years of life.....But then, I am from cowboy boot country.....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Borrelli shirt
Lucky jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Something relaxed for a Friday . . .*

It's still cool in NYC, though not as cold as it was yesterday. My color scheme says spring, even if the materials are a bit wintry.


----------



## StyledRanchHand

RLP jacket
Borrelli shirt
jeans
Ariat cowboy boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Brioni shirt
Incotex cords
Brioni belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Arman jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
DY belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Michael cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A last hurrah for an ensemble this season . . .*

This evening, I am having dinner with old friends/colleagues and have decided to "put on the dog" sartorially, but with the increasingly spring-like weather in NYC, I think that this suit will not be seen again until the fall.

For your potential entertainment, then . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLPL shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> This evening, I am having dinner with old friends/colleagues and have decided to "put on the dog" sartorially, but with the increasingly spring-like weather in NYC, I think that this suit will not be seen again until the fall.
> 
> For your potential entertainment, then . . .


upr_crust

Sad to see this returning, I admire it immensely, to the closet but all suits have their seasons.

By the way like the tie, new or one that has been out of rotation for a while.
ajo


----------



## upr_crust

*Another suit soon to be out of rotation, fresh back from alterations . . .*

First off, to answer ajo's question, yesterday's tie is not new - it's just been out of rotation for a while, and thanks for the kind comments.

Today's suit is just back from being taken in, and I include a photo of it done prior to alterations. If you cannot see the difference, I will blame the photos, but I can feel the difference - the fit is much better.

The "after" photo is on the left, the "before" on the right:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni shirt
NM pant
RLPL belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
Concord watch


----------



## simonfoy

WOW Upr, I love that latest suit. Love the fit and colour. Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> WOW Upr, I love that latest suit. Love the fit and colour. Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing x


Glad that you like the suit, Simon, and always glad to see you posting - hope that all is well with you.


----------



## upr_crust

*The last to post at night, the first to post in the morning . . .*

My presence in this thread is, I fear, getting monotonous. The best cure for that is for other people to post - a discussion thread on the Internet is a participatory thing, it is not merely TV, a medium in which the viewer passively takes in whatever is broadcast.

That being said, another beautiful day in NYC - perfect for suit wearing.


----------



## upr_crust

*A new suit, from a maker other than BB . . .*

Needing to replace a 20-year-old version of today's suit, I found that, this season, Brooks Bros. didn't make a light grey glen plain suit. As today's suit's predecessor came from Paul Stuart, I went back to the scene of the crime, and bought another one. One hopes that I did the right thing . . .


----------



## Jovan

There are certain members who consistently wear anything BUT trad clothing yet post in the trad thread. Not sure why they don't post here.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> There are certain members who consistently wear anything BUT trad clothing yet post in the trad thread. Not sure why they don't post here.


There is one member who posts virtually everywhere, regardless of levels of appropriateness to the subject at hand.

On the other hand, I post here, even though there are days when I could fall within range of the "house style" of the Trad Forum (sometimes not, however, hence my posting here rather than there).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Barneys shirt
NM pant 
MD belt
Armani socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## simonfoy

I never tire of your postings Upr, if you were a food you'd be my caffeine. I need a shot of it daily!! I always look forward to seeing what you are wearing even though I am too poorly at present to dress smartly your posts inspire me and make me want to get better, and dress better as quick as possible,

Why you don't have your own section, heavens knows lol

Keep em coming. I am still counting your suits (although I fear I have lost count now)

Simon xx


----------



## upr_crust

I am sorry to hear that you are feeling too poorly to dress as you'd like, but am glad that my postings bring you some pleasure, and some motivation for the improvement of your health, as well as your sartorial standards.

As for "having my own section", the postings in this thread have gotten rather sparse - it virtually IS my own section, though not by either my desire or design.

As for my suit count, it's difficult to tell - things come into and out of the collection with some frequency.

I do fear that I will disappoint you tomorrow (2011/05/13) - I am working from home, and will be quite casual, a state that I would not wish to document, as it is unworthy of attention, I believe. Perhaps, though, if I go out this weekend, and have cause to get dressed up, I'll provide a special weekend edition.



simonfoy said:


> I never tire of your postings Upr, if you were a food you'd be my caffeine. I need a shot of it daily!! I always look forward to seeing what you are wearing even though I am too poorly at present to dress smartly your posts inspire me and make me want to get better, and dress better as quick as possible,
> 
> Why you don't have your own section, heavens knows lol
> 
> Keep em coming. I am still counting your suits (although I fear I have lost count now)
> 
> Simon xx


----------



## MikeDT

Heilan DB tweed coat and 3 Mongolian girls.


----------



## mommatook1

Happy Friday


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Levi's 559
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Guerlain Cologne
Omega watch


----------



## upr_crust

*A special weekend edition . . .*

I have had cause to get dressed up this evening, and, in the strict Puritan tradition of "waste not, want not", I have documented said attire, for your potential entertainment.

Hope that it meets with your approval . . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
LP pant
MD belt
PS socks
Prada penny loafers
DV cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> As for "having my own section", the postings in this thread have gotten rather sparse - it virtually IS my own section, though not by either my desire or design.


upr_crust

I consistently enjoy the sartorial quality you contribute to this tread and site for that matter. I like the fact that in todays world of fast fixes you constantly produce combinations that demonstrate taste, style and distinction.

Long may your wardrobe be seen by the AAAC forum.

ajo


----------



## upr_crust

It is comments such as that which will ensure that I continue to post here, assuming that I'm wearing something of general interest. Thank you - you are too kind in your comments.



ajo said:


> upr_crust
> 
> I consistently enjoy the sartorial quality you contribute to this tread and site for that matter. I like the fact that in todays world of fast fixes you constantly produce combinations that demonstrate taste, style and distinction.
> 
> Long may your wardrobe be seen by the AAAC forum.
> 
> ajo


----------



## Jovan

LE OCBD
RLP shorts
black Venetians


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
DD socks
Lobb bluchers
CC cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Monday morning monsoon outside . . .*

Today's attire was inspired more by a need to wear things soon to be drycleaned than anything else - my apologies for a less-than-inspiring day's attire . . .


----------



## Regillus

Upr you look good as usual. Any suggestions re a raincoat or water-resistant overcoat?:icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> Upr you look good as usual. Any suggestions re a raincoat or water-resistant overcoat?:icon_scratch:


I can only speak to what I own myself - an olive D/B Burberry trench coat with zip-out lining (that feature I recommend highly as a requirement - a removable lining makes a raincoat at least a three-season garment); a navy S/B Burberry, also with zip-out lining (a hand-me-down from my late husband), and a tan S/B Aquascutum (same as previous). I get overly warm easily, such that when it gets warm and rainy, I tend to face the elements only with an umbrella (assuming little to no wind).

I know that there are "storm coats", i.e. woolen coats with a waterproof layer woven or otherwise integrated into the fabric (Loro Piano made fabric that Brooks Bros. made into such coats - I've not owned one, but my general recollection is that those who own them like them). The only downside to such a coat is that it is not suitable for warmer weather.

In either case, the problem would be to find a coat that will be attractive in appearance and functional - raincoats often are more than a bit boxy or very plain, and overcoats can suffer from the same problem.

I hope that my suggestions and ideas are of use.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry suede jacket
Loro Piana cotton shirt
Kiton cotton pant
Zegna crocodile belt
Brioni cotton socks
Romano ostrich bluchers
Acqua Di Parma cologne
Tiffany 18k gold watch


----------



## mommatook1

Monday


----------



## David Reeves

[/URL]
david Reeves by davidreeves1979, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Regillus

Re Post #20083: "In either case, the problem would be to find a coat that will be attractive in appearance and functional - raincoats often are more than a bit boxy or very plain, and overcoats can suffer from the same problem."

Precisely the problem I'm having! Thanks Upr, I'll check out your suggestions. Burberry does have a coat that I kind of like, but I'm just not sure yet. I'll have to do some more looking and think about it.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thinking about raincoats is very timely, considering the weather here in NYC this morning . . .*

. . . there are claps of thunder occurring as I write.

Today's attire is more end-of-season wear, as I don't need to wear clothes fresh from the dry cleaner's in a monsoon. However, as I learned at That Other Website, I should never condemn my own choices in attire - I did so yesterday over there, which started rather a maelstrom of critiques, very few of which actually discussed what I was actually wearing yesterday. Lesson learned.

So, here is today's attire - an experiment in a monochrome color scheme (welll, above the waist at least). Hope that you like it - I do.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nicely done, Upr!!


----------



## memphislawyer

upr_crust said:


> . . . there are claps of thunder occurring as I write.
> 
> Today's attire is more end-of-season wear, as I don't need to wear clothes fresh from the dry cleaner's in a monsoon. However, as I learned at That Other Website, I should never condemn my own choices in attire - I did so yesterday over there, which started rather a maelstrom of critiques, very few of which actually discussed what I was actually wearing yesterday. Lesson learned.
> 
> So, here is today's attire - an experiment in a monochrome color scheme (welll, above the waist at least). Hope that you like it - I do.


I just started looking at this thread, starting with this post and working back. You have impeccable tastes. Care to venture to my thread about picking out ties to go with a suit and seeing what at the tie bar you like to go with it? I have pictured my ties and you seem to have a way with ties matching very well. I don't know if you could say I have a certain bent or taste in ties or not, but yours are classy and noticeable without screaming (and I think a few of mine might go that far). Comments welcome!


----------



## mommatook1

Tuesday


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday... think I need a colorful pocket square. Oh well.


----------



## upr_crust

*A social engagement trumps practical attire . . .*

I have an evening engagement this evening for which I want to look my best, despite it being the middle of the Manhattan monsoon season. Ah, well.

For the record:

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - CT Black Label
Tie - Paul Stuart, NYC
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Belt - PRL
Shoes - New & Lingwood, via Jay Kos, NYC

Please enjoy.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


>


Nice boots Upr. I am a fan of chelsea boots myself. Will you please share some details?


----------



## upr_crust

riyadh552 said:


> Nice boots Upr. I am a fan of chelsea boots myself. Will you please share some details?


The boots were bought from Barney's in New York, at one of their warehouse sales several years ago, at a precipitous discount - I think that I paid $66 for them. They're Italian-made, and sourced from God knows where - with a thin Vibram sole, very useful in less-than-clement weather.


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> The boots were bought from Barney's in New York, at one of their warehouse sales several years ago, at a precipitous discount - I think that I paid $66 for them. They're Italian-made, and sourced from God knows where - with a thin Vibram sole, very useful in less-than-clement weather.


You certainly have a nose for discounts! Kudos!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## mommatook1

Thursday


----------



## upr_crust

*Last posting for this week . . .*

I'll be off on a long weekend this weekend - see you all on Tuesday.


----------



## YoungClayB

Here is today:



Shirt: Lands End
Tie: Briar (Pride of England) - this tie has become one of my favorites!
Suit: Daniel Cremieux
Shoes: AE MacNeil
Socks: Targyles


----------



## memphislawyer

First time to post a pic of the day and I have some questions

grey suit, white shirt, yellow tie


















I think it is sort of bland. I have other yellow ties and well, I think something is missing. I do not have any solid color ties in my wardrobe. Also, this tie is wide at 4". I have read a thread that maybe they are like napkins now. The tie bar has 3 inch ties and I can not decide between a few of those or go with the 3.5" ties. I have measured other ties in my closet and most are 3.75" and the recent ties I got are 3.5" and I like those. The yellow Andrew's tie, the polka dots, pictured below, is 3.25"










That tie, well, it never really grew on me. Looked great when we were in NYC to get it two years ago, but I have worn it maybe 3 ties. Im selling it

Here are my other yellow ties. What do you think?










I am thinking of a yellow pindot tie and a marigold textured tie from the tie bar. Would those work with solid grey suits, and even blue? The 3" or 3.5" Just one? Also, what do you think of ditching one of the yellow paisleys, the darker gold or the one I wore today, or both of them.


----------



## upr_crust

memphislawyer said:


> First time to post a pic of the day and I have some questions
> 
> grey suit, white shirt, yellow tie
> 
> I think it is sort of bland. I have other yellow ties and well, I think something is missing. I do not have any solid color ties in my wardrobe. Also, this tie is wide at 4". I have read a thread that maybe they are like napkins now. The tie bar has 3 inch ties and I can not decide between a few of those or go with the 3.5" ties. I have measured other ties in my closet and most are 3.75" and the recent ties I got are 3.5" and I like those. The yellow Andrew's tie, the polka dots, pictured below, is 3.25"
> 
> [That tie, well, it never really grew on me. Looked great when we were in NYC to get it two years ago, but I have worn it maybe 3 ties. Im selling it
> 
> Here are my other yellow ties. What do you think?
> 
> I am thinking of a yellow pindot tie and a marigold textured tie from the tie bar. Would those work with solid grey suits, and even blue? The 3" or 3.5" Just one? Also, what do you think of ditching one of the yellow paisleys, the darker gold or the one I wore today, or both of them.


The camera phone shots do not give one a great color view of the yellow tie that you're wearing today, but I've normally found that yellow ties look better against a blue shirt than a white one - the level of contrast is more pleasing to my eye, but that's a personal preference.

As for tie width, I have ties of various widths in my collection, and tie width and lapel width should be coordinated - narrower ties with narrower lapels, wider with wider. Assuming that, the question of 3" vs. 3.5" ties should be determined by the widths of the lapels of the suits with which you intend to wear the ties. The trend in menswear is generally towards a somewhat narrower silhouette, but that should be balanced with one's body shape - if a less narrow silhouette suits one better, the accessories should be adjusted to be proportional to the suits.


----------



## memphislawyer

Wow, a lot to consider then. I have not taken the time to look at the lapels of my suits. Just got three new ones at Jos A Bank (walked in for a sportcoat, they had buy one, get two suits free so I could not resist). I tend to have a more athletic torso, not a beer gut but not a flat belly, 5'9" and about 195 now (37 waist or so on a 44 regular). Grey suit, blue shirt, yellow tie (solid?). Trying to picture that.


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> [...] but that should be balanced with one's body shape - if a less narrow silhouette suits one better, the accessories should be adjusted to be proportional to the suits.


I'd like to echo this also. For me, proportion and balance is essential, and this factor I was unaware of until about two years ago. I'm just under 5' 11, about 12 stone, but my frame, I would say, is a tad narrower than the average. 3 1/4 inch or 8 1/2 cms ties are perferct for my frame, and why I tend to look at TM lewin ties, because of their dimensions. I can get away with 8cm ties, but could not get away with 4cm ties.


----------



## memphislawyer

Im thinking that given my shape, from the picture above, 3.5' would be a safer bet. My lapels are what was normal over the last 6 years or so, with only the three JA Bank suits being this year and the others at least 2 years old or more. Guessing wider lapels than smaller (if lapels have gone smaller) so the 3.5?


----------



## upr_crust

I would say that, for you, from what you've shown as pictures, and what you've described of yourself, that 3.5" ties are probably a safer bet.



memphislawyer said:


> Im thinking that given my shape, from the picture above, 3.5' would be a safer bet. My lapels are what was normal over the last 6 years or so, with only the three JA Bank suits being this year and the others at least 2 years old or more. Guessing wider lapels than smaller (if lapels have gone smaller) so the 3.5?


----------



## memphislawyer

Thanks, and yes, 3.5 is what I am gonna get
My wife has helped and here is what is in my cart, awaiting final confirmation

pindots in crimson, yellow and navy (I am gonna replace the pulled one in navy I already have)
Red biz tie
pink/navy dressed up stripes

looking at pocket squares now,
satin navy pocket square with white dots
and rimmed dots graphite/cloer


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Armani pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Lobb bluchers
Creed cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## MikeDT

'Fashion' red top, the ideal garment to blend into the grasslands with.


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## mommatook1

Happy Friday!


----------



## BarringtonAyre

Excuse the splashes, I got caught in a shower whilst out!!


----------



## Southern Threads

Hey guys,

First post here. I have been reading/admiring your collective style for a while and decided to participate.

It's a casual Friday here at the bank:

BB light blue stripe button down
Ben Silver tie
Grey no-name trousers
JOSB jacket
AE Grayson tassels
AE black gator belt
Texas Christian University class ring. Go Frogs!

Have a great day all.

Jason


----------



## Peak and Pine

Southern Threads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's a casuall Friday here at the bank:


And on casual Friday you're allowed to spell casual wrong, just as on casual Fridays I'm allowed to be a pr**k. But that aside as it certainly should be a big welcome to a strong first post. The Trads will really get off on that roll. As I am on the tie/shirt combo. Tassel slips and a bold plaid; I'd come to you for the mortgage.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mr. Moo said:


>


Wow. *Nothing *wrong there. Even the leg cross is cool; not one of those at-the-ankle jobs. And even the Duracells on the FedEx box match up; not one of those green Energizer jobs.


----------



## Southern Threads

Peak and Pine said:


> And on casual Friday you're allowed to spell casual wrong, just as on casual Fridays I'm allowed to be a pr**k. But that aside as it certainly should be a big welcome to a strong first post. The Trads will really get off on that roll. As I am on the tie/shirt combo. Tassel slips and a bold plaid; I'd come to you for the mortgage.


Thanks PaP! Blasted iPhone buttons - mistake corrected.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Geez, now you've spelled P & P wrong. Tho some here may think the new spelling quite fitting.


----------



## Jovan

Mr. Moo said:


>


Nice, Mr. Moo, and welcome back!



BarringtonAyre said:


> Excuse the splashes, I got caught in a shower whilst out!!


Everything else seems fine (though I can't see your shirt or tie) but the yellow and green striped socks jump out in a bad way.


----------



## williamson

Mr. Moo said:


>


The jacket+shirt+tie combination is perfect - great colour coordination and pattern contrast - and the tie a lovely one.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Ramano bluchers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Armani pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Varvatos socks
BB balmorals
Prada cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Jovan

Came here hoping that there would be some more posts. Unfortunately, I got stuck with KB two days in a row.


----------



## deandbn

mommatook1 said:


> Monday
> View attachment 2481





mommatook1 said:


> View attachment 2489
> 
> Tuesday





mommatook1 said:


> Wednesday... think I need a colorful pocket square. Oh well.





mommatook1 said:


> Thursday





mommatook1 said:


> Happy Friday!


I think you have lovely fits. They are nearly all missing the pocket square that looked so good in the first outfit. Good Stuff Bud.


----------



## mommatook1

Monday and Tuesday


----------



## mommatook1

deandbn said:


> I think you have lovely fits. They are nearly all missing the pocket square that looked so good in the first outfit. Good Stuff Bud.


Thanks. On the square, I am unfortunately living out of a suitcase right now and only brought the single white one. Not sure if wearing the same white square day after day is better than no square at all. Perhaps I can just change up the fold. Thoughts?


----------



## Jake Genezen

mommatook1, I very much like your various ensembles: clean, simple, well co-coordinated, and flattering colours. I also like your ties: they have interest without screaming about it. 

May I ask where you purchased the (medallion-patterned) tie in the 2nd picture from 24 May's post?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
Zegna shirt
MB pocket-square
Valentini pant
PS socks
Romano bluchers
PS cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm back from a few days off . . .*

Glad to see that others were posting in my absence.

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ben Silver
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick

An experiment in monochromatic dressing.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Mr. Moo said:


>


 Outstanding.


----------



## mommatook1

Jake Genezen said:


> mommatook1, I very much like your various ensembles: clean, simple, well co-coordinated, and flattering colours. I also like your ties: they have interest without screaming about it.
> 
> May I ask where you purchased the (medallion-patterned) tie in the 2nd picture from 24 May's post?


Thanks. The tie is a Louis Vuitton pattern purchased a few years ago off the street in Seoul, which I also found in blue. See below.


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday... Can't really make out the shirt and tie patterns with this camera.


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> An experiment in monochromatic dressing.


 ... and an extremely successful experiment at that! Splendid.


----------



## upr_crust

*From dark and monochromatic to light and colorful . . .*

It's to be quite warm and more than a bit humid in NYC today, so I am breaking out my pincord suit for its first wearing this spring.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mommatook1

Happy Thursday! (early weekend)


----------



## upr_crust

*A warm-weather ensemble, and a last-minute substitution on the tie . . .*

I re-thought my selection of tie for today, from last night to this morning, hence the difference in pictures.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> I re-thought my selection of tie for today, from last night to this morning, hence the difference in pictures.


Good to see you keep in great shape after all these time, UC. Very nice suit indeed, and the tie suits very well

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*Quite a long time*




























Vic


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Blue hopsack 3-button s/b suit by T.M. Lewin
Light blue end-on-end tunic shirt with matching soft detachable collar (also T.M. Lewin)
House of Fraser striped tie (thick stripes in pink, purple and light, mid and dark blue)
Vintage octagonal snap cufflinks, brass with a blue enamel stripe
Purple silk pocket handkerchief (Tie Rack)
Purple boxcloth braces with white gut ends (Thurston)
(Set off with slippers and a cardigan as I am somewhat unexpectedly working from home)


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome back, Vic - it is a pleasure to see you posting again, and thanks for the compliments.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Good to see you keep in great shape after all these time, UC. Very nice suit indeed, and the tie suits very well
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Indian Head Penny cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Gucci balmorals
VW cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Friday, it's warm and humid, and it's leading into a holiday weekend . . .*

. . casual attire is called for.

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers - Brooks Bros.
Shoes - Cole-Haan




























On That Other Website, one of the main movers and shakers asked if I might present my shoe collection (which he admires) - the resulting photos below:



















Hope that you enjoy the photos, and your long weekend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> It's to be quite warm and more than a bit humid in NYC today, so I am breaking out my pincord suit for its first wearing this spring.


White shoes, please...


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> . . casual attire is called for.
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers - Brooks Bros.
> Shoes - Cole-Haan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you enjoy the photos, and your long weekend.


Clean shaven and with dark spectacles instead of metal frames makes quite a big difference to your appearance. More so than the clothes IMO.


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> White shoes, please...


That suggestion has already been registered at That Other Website - I'll be on the lookout for white bucks of some variety.



Kingstonian said:


> Clean shaven and with dark spectacles instead of metal frames makes quite a big difference to your appearance. More so than the clothes IMO.


The change from goateed to clean-shaven and metal frames to tortoiseshell has shaved years off of my appearance, in the opinions of many. I am also some 10 lbs. lighter than I was at the beginning of the year, which has not hurt my appearance, either. Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> The change from goateed to clean-shaven and metal frames to tortoiseshell has shaved years off of my appearance, in the opinions of many. I am also some 10 lbs. lighter than I was at the beginning of the year, which has not hurt my appearance, either. Thank you for noticing.


The previous look made you look like someone from the Arts world.

Some on Devil's Island take a view that navy power suits do not really go with your personality/style and that you seem less happy than you used to be. Maybe it is the gravitas of that colour ?

That is a pretty good result by the way. We don't take any prisoners over there. Some forum favourites get a real hammering.


----------



## upr_crust

Your first comment is ironic, as my academic background was the visual arts, first as a painting major, then as an art historian.

If, by Devil's Island you are referring to FNB, I am bemused that people are psychoanalyzing me by what I am wearing, and as it happens, I happen to like the way that I look in navy power suits - I seem to have a natural bent towards very formal attire. As I smile for virtually all of my photo postings, how the Sigmund Freuds are deriving their analyses is most curious, to say the least.

As for taking my lumps, on That Other Website (styleforum) I have taken a large number of lumps, some of which were deserved, and which have caused me to spend some time and money at my alterations tailor, to good effect. As to lumps on FNB, I am sure that I have taken my share of them, though perhaps not as many as some of the more popular posters on SF. That would require me to read FNB, something that I choose not to do.



Kingstonian said:


> The previous look made you look like someone from the Arts world.
> 
> Some on Devil's Island take a view that navy power suits do not really go with your personality/style and that you seem less happy than you used to be. Maybe it is the gravitas of that colour ?
> 
> That is a pretty good result by the way. We don't take any prisoners over there. Some forum favourites get a real hammering.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
BG shirt
Varvatos pant
DY belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Valentino tie
NM pocket-square
Gucci cotton shirt
NM belt
NM socks
Lobb bluchers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Jovan

Guys... three posts from him back to back. Post something quick!


----------



## treydog999

Happy Memorial Day! 

Navy Cotton SB 2 button suit, Notch lapel
Wide Canary Yellow/white striped OCBD
Seersucker tie
brown loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Earl jeans
NM belt
Armani socks
Lobb boots
Gucci cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## mommatook1

Tuesday


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Jovan said:


> Guys... three posts from him back to back. Post something quick!


In a way you're right. But in the other, why bothering posting when you don´t get any feedback?


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing despite the warmth . . .*

It seems that my apartment this morning, even with the A/C on, was a bit warm, as evidenced by the photos today. Otherwise, I hope that you enjoy the pix.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jovan

Nice, upr. I hope that's a tropical weight worsted!


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Nice, upr. I hope that's a tropical weight worsted!


These days, one cannot wear anything heavier! It's already summer here in NYC - I can't imagine what Gainesville is like at this time of year - feh!


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday


----------



## upr_crust

*Dressing against the weather . . .*

Today's ensemble was put together despite the fact that we're expecting thunderstorms and hail in NYC later on today - duty calls . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - T M Lewin
Braces - Trafalgar
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> These days, one cannot wear anything heavier! It's already summer here in NYC - I can't imagine what Gainesville is like at this time of year - feh!


 You already needed a linen suit by March. Not that I own one, sadly.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
RLP socks
Lobb bluchers
Kiton cologne
Concord watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Cooler weather prevails - and a last-minute substitution for a tie . . .*

Note the change (and I believe improvement) from last night's selection of necktie to this morning's result.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - London Button & Badge Co.
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Gucci pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MB pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Creed Aventus
Ebel watch


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> Note the change (and I believe improvement) from last night's selection of necktie to this morning's result.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - London Button & Badge Co.
> Shoes - BB Peals


I like the lighter colors you've been switching to, upr. It's appropriate for the change of season and your color choices are excellent. That BB tie did catch my eye - I'll see if I can find it on the BB site. Keep up the good work!


----------



## upr_crust

*Channelling my inner Thurston Howell III . . .*

Blazer - BB
Shirt - T M Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Pocket Square - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Trousers - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## wingman

^^ Sleek ensemble, excellent wheels. 
I had some J&M bucks years ago in grey. I need to replace those stat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Finally, white shoes!!


----------



## upr_crust

With my pincord suit "in the shop" for a proper fitting, and two seersuckers on order, I thought that white bucks were called for. You'll be seeing these things more often in the upcoming months.



WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Finally, white shoes!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> With my pincord suit "in the shop" for a proper fitting, and two seersuckers on order...


What next??

Leaving Manhattan and moving Up State??


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> What next??
> 
> Leaving Manhattan and moving Up State??


Not likely - I believe that I would cease breathing were I to not have a permanent address on this strange little island in the mouth of the Hudson  .


----------



## mommatook1

From thurs


----------



## Titus_A

BB Navy linen suit
AE McAllisters (walnut)
White pinpoint point collar
BB blue spittalsfield tie
JAB navy w/ gray stripes socks

Quaeritur: Over at Permanent Style, there's a post advocating no light-brown shoes with navy suits. I would have sworn that I'd seen navy suits and light-to-medium brown shoes in a wide variety of those old GQ drawings. Do these McAllisters work with the navy linen?


----------



## mommatook1

upr_crust said:


> With my pincord suit "in the shop" for a proper fitting, and two seersuckers on order, I thought that white bucks were called for. You'll be seeing these things more often in the upcoming months.


That's funny, I just happened to purchase the same J&M white bucks recently... they're still in the mail. Have you had any problems keeping the white clean and scuff-free?


----------



## upr_crust

mommatook1 said:


> That's funny, I just happened to purchase the same J&M white bucks recently... they're still in the mail. Have you had any problems keeping the white clean and scuff-free?


So far, on their first outing, they seem fine, but I also bought the protector spray (and sprayed them twice, as directed) and the nubuck eraser and suede brush when I bought the shoes. Time will tell . . .


----------



## wce59

New member, but long-time fan of the site... particularly the WAYW feature. I really like your outfits this week, upr_crust. 

Tuesday: I like the contrast between the light grey suit and the royal blue shirt.

Wednesday: This is a classic CEO look.

Thursday: A really great warm-weather look. I like how the tradition of the white shirt and rep tie goes with the stylish black loafers.

Friday: From the title of your post (channeling your inner Thurston Howell III), I halfway expected you to sport an ascot and a straw fedora. To me, the white bucks suggest that you're also channeling your inner Pat Boone. :icon_smile: It all looks good, though.

Interestingly, your shirt from Friday is virtually identical to the one I wore--although I wore a full navy suit with it. (I had an all-day meeting today.) 

First post down... only 24 more to go before I can post my own attachments! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Varvatos socks
Lobb bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jayteecee

Yesterday's contribution to Seersucker Thursday.


----------



## mommatook1

upr_crust said:


> So far, on their first outing, they seem fine, but I also bought the protector spray (and sprayed them twice, as directed) and the nubuck eraser and suede brush when I bought the shoes. Time will tell . . .


I'll have to look into some protectant as well. My first outing in them is going to be to a horse race where I'll be walking through some grassy fields... don't want to ruin them before I've broken them in.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, WCE. I hope to have some more interesting summertime looks for next week.

As for channeling my inner Pat Boone, I don't think that I'm that squeaky clean, but, perhaps no one is .



wce59 said:


> New member, but long-time fan of the site... particularly the WAYW feature. I really like your outfits this week, upr_crust.
> 
> Tuesday: I like the contrast between the light grey suit and the royal blue shirt.
> 
> Wednesday: This is a classic CEO look.
> 
> Thursday: A really great warm-weather look. I like how the tradition of the white shirt and rep tie goes with the stylish black loafers.
> 
> Friday: From the title of your post (channeling your inner Thurston Howell III), I halfway expected you to sport an ascot and a straw fedora. To me, the white bucks suggest that you're also channeling your inner Pat Boone. :icon_smile: It all looks good, though.
> 
> Interestingly, your shirt from Friday is virtually identical to the one I wore--although I wore a full navy suit with it. (I had an all-day meeting today.)
> 
> First post down... only 24 more to go before I can post my own attachments! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, WCE. I hope to have some more interesting summertime looks for next week.
> 
> As for channeling my inner Pat Boone, I don't think that I'm that squeaky clean, but, perhaps no one is .


And maybe not even Mr. Boone himself, upr. After all, he did do an album in the late 1990s titled _In a Metal Mood: No More Mr. Nice Guy, _in which he performed hard rock classics like "Stairway to Heaven" and "Smoke on the Water." :icon_smile:

Come to think of it, if Pat Boone isn't all that squeaky clean, who is? :confused2:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
PS socks
CH tassel loafers
CC cologne
Concord watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
NM tie
Fray shirt
NM belt
NM socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## mommatook1

Monday, Monday


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a bit more conventional to start the week . . .*

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Levene, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Levene, London
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


I really like your shirt/tie combination, upr_crust. And the cufflinks are a perfect match. :thumbs-up:

Details on the links and shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> I really like your shirt/tie combination, upr_crust. And the cufflinks are a perfect match. :thumbs-up:
> 
> Details on the links and shoes?


Thanks for the compliments.

The cufflinks are double-faced, vitreous enamel on sterling silver, and joined with a chain, and were made in the UK, and sold through a jeweler/silver dealer named M P Levene, in Thurloe Place, South Kensington. If you Google Levene, they have a web site - you can see what's available for sale.

The shoes' brand name is Harris, made in Italy, and are something of a "house brand" at Barney's, New York. I found today's pair on closeout at Barney's in Boston.


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> The cufflinks are double-faced, vitreous enamel on sterling silver, and joined with a chain, and were made in the UK, and sold through a jeweler/silver dealer named M P Levene, in Thurloe Place, South Kensington. If you Google Levene, they have a web site - you can see what's available for sale.
> 
> The shoes' brand name is Harris, made in Italy, and are something of a "house brand" at Barney's, New York. I found today's pair on closeout at Barney's in Boston.


Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Burberry cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## mommatook1

Tuesday


----------



## upr_crust

*A rpemiere, and perhaps a last hurrah of sorts . . .*

Today's shoes are new, and today in NYC will be quite warm, with the rest of the week even warmer, so today's ensemble my be the last truly formal one this week.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Etro pant
DY belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Today's shoes are new, and today in NYC will be quite warm, with the rest of the week even warmer, so today's ensemble my be the last truly formal one this week.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


Great combination, upr_crust. I especially like the way your socks matched your tie... it adds a nice flair to the ensemble. :thumbs-up:


----------



## wce59

Since I am not yet able to post attachments of my attire, I will do the next best thing and use words. (Besides, it's a way to boost my post count so I ultimately can post.) :icon_smile_wink:

With that in mind, here's what I wore to work today:

Black pinstripe suit with side vents (JoS. A. Bank)
Light blue cotton Traveler's spread collar shirt with French cuffs (JoS. A. Bank)
White necktie in a silver grid pattern (Geoffrey Beene)
Silver tone oval cufflinks with onyx/mother of pearl checked pattern (JoS. A. Bank)
Black suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Thin stainless steel watch with white face and black watch band (Kenneth Cole)
White linen pocket square-stuffed, points up (JoS. A. Bank)
Black over-the-calf socks in a beehive pattern (JoS. A. Bank)
Black tasseled slip-ons (Moreschi)

I hope this description proves adequate for now. I hear that JoS. A. Bank doesn't get much love here, but I like their clothes very much. And as it was founded in Baltimore (and still has its headquarters in the region), I'm doing my part to support a local company. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday

To previous poster, I don't think people hate on JAB itself so much, but rather their dishonest pricing and sales schemes. As long as you feel and look good, thats all that matters. A topic for a different thread perhaps.


----------



## upr_crust

*Speaking of JAB . . .*

Today is an experiment of sorts - my first seersucker suit. We shall see if it is cool enough for the scorching temperatures of NYC today (somewhere in the mid-90's by afternoon).

Suit - JAB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Tommy Hilfiger
Belt - PRL
Shoes - J & M


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> Today is an experiment of sorts - my first seersucker suit. We shall see if it is cool enough for the scorching temperatures of NYC today (somewhere in the mid-90's by afternoon).
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Tommy Hilfiger
> Belt - PRL
> Shoes - J & M


Nicely done Upr!


----------



## herbybobby

Im wearing my modern day hippie tee from www.wealthyrepublic.com today!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Today is an experiment of sorts - my first seersucker suit. We shall see if it is cool enough for the scorching temperatures of NYC today (somewhere in the mid-90's by afternoon).
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Tommy Hilfiger
> Belt - PRL
> Shoes - J & M


The suit looks cool yet very classy, upr_crust. (Although I probably would have worn a tan or ribbon belt--or even braces. But then again, that's me.)

Did the suit work against the NYC heat?


----------



## wce59

The temperature reached 99 degrees at BWI-a record for this date. And my office building in Washington usually has the A/C going on full blast in summertime. (That's one reason I still wear a suit or sport coat in this weather; I'd probably freeze without one.)

Anyway, here was today's attire:

Grey suit (JoS. A. Bank)
Light blue cotton Traveler's spread collar shirt with thin white stripes, contrasting white collar, and French cuffs (JoS. A. Bank)
Navy tie with light blue circles in a fancy gold braided pattern (JoS. A. Bank)
Gold square cufflinks with mother of pearl finish (JoS. A. Bank)
Gold suspenders with an embossed pattern (JoS. A. Bank)
Thin gold watch with white face and black watch band (Hamilton)
White silk pocket square with light blue windowpanes and a navy trim-TV fold (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Grey over-the-calf socks in a spaced oval pattern (JoS. A. Bank)
Black penny-style slip-ons (Moreschi)

Take care, everyone.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Zegna shirt
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
TR double monkstraps
Creed cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## wce59

Another scorcher in the Baltimore-Washington corridor&#8230; it topped 100 degrees in both cities. And summer doesn't officially start for another 12 days! Oh well.

My ensemble for today:

Olive windowpane suit (JoS. A. Bank)
White cotton Traveler's spread collar shirt with French cuffs (JoS. A. Bank)
Dark purple tie (Nordstrom)
Gold knotted cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Light olive suspenders with a wide tan stripe (JoS. A. Bank)
Thin gold watch with white face and black watch band (Hamilton)
White linen pocket square-TV fold (JoS. A. Bank)
Olive over-the-calf socks with a tan stripe down the side (JoS. A. Bank)
Cordovan tasseled slip-ons (Moreschi)

Take care, everyone.


----------



## mommatook1

Thurs / Fri


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to more normal temperatures, and attire . . .*

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - BB Aldens


----------



## Jovan

mommatook1 said:


> Thurs / Fri


 While I'm sure your attire is wonderful, you need to take better pictures of it! Where are the shoes, the trousers? Try taking photos outside in the daytime if possible. It's the optimal place and time for it.


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> The suit looks cool yet very classy, upr_crust. (Although I probably would have worn a tan or ribbon belt--or even braces. But then again, that's me.)
> 
> Did the suit work against the NYC heat?


Having neither a tan or a ribbon belt, I used whatever belt I had that was lightest in color.

The suit was fine enough in the heat - certainly, the trousers were very comfortable in the heat and humidity, and the jacket was less onerous than a conventional wool one would have been.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

jayteecee said:


> View attachment 2536
> 
> 
> Yesterday's contribution to Seersucker Thursday.


Came early this year and I missed it!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Today is an experiment of sorts - my first seersucker suit. We shall see if it is cool enough for the scorching temperatures of NYC today (somewhere in the mid-90's by afternoon).
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Tommy Hilfiger
> Belt - PRL
> Shoes - J & M


Nice!!

I still prefer a little less Manhattan and a lot more Saratoga.

But then, you gotta be you!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Prada cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Thomas Pink
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> Shoes - BB Aldens


Now that's the way to do "Casual Fridays." :icon_cheers:


----------



## wce59

End of the week&#8230; Glad it's over. Just getting home on a very humid Baltimore evening. 

Hard (if not impossible) to match upr_crust's Friday attire, but here goes:

Navy summer-weight blazer (Brooks Brothers)
Cotton Traveler's spread collar shirt, white with thin navy stripes, notched barrel cuffs (JoS. A. Bank)
Tan slacks (Givenchy, purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Bright orange tie (Nordstroms)
Cordovan belt (purchased at Hecht's in D.C. before it became Macy's)
Thin gold watch with white face and black watch band (Hamilton)
White linen pocket square-stuffed, points up (JoS. A. Bank)
Tan mid-calf socks (Gold Toe)
Black sock garters (Brooks Brothers)
Cordovan penny-style slip-ons (Moreschi)

Enjoy the weekend, everyone.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
Etro pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Concord watch


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> Today's shoes are new, and today in NYC will be quite warm, with the rest of the week even warmer, so today's ensemble my be the last truly formal one this week.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Love the suit very nice, also like the tie and socks match never considered that one before.


----------



## mommatook1

Jovan said:


> While I'm sure your attire is wonderful, you need to take better pictures of it! Where are the shoes, the trousers? Try taking photos outside in the daytime if possible. It's the optimal place and time for it.


I know, I'll put some more effort into this when I actually have access to my wardrobe. Been living out of a suitcase for a while now, hence the only real variation is my tie and shirt selection.

Also, I think picture quality is lacking not so much because of the camera, but because when I post the pictures using the tapatalk app on my phone, I really need to shrink them in order to upload over the phone network. And I don't carry a mirror around with me, so pictures outdoors really aren't an option, unless I were to proposition a fellow bus rider to take pictures of me every morning, ha!


----------



## thunderw21

Broke out the Tattersall. Everything is vintage but the hat, shirt and shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
RLP tie
MD belt
1943 Steel Penny cufflinks
Pantherella socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Yet another week starts - at least it's milder weather than the last week's . . .*

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - origins lost in the mists of time
Shoes - BB


----------



## mommatook1

Monday, w/ a shoe shot as requested... plain toe brown J&M.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NC quarters cufflinks
Incotex pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Lobb penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - origins lost in the mists of time
> Shoes - BB


Very nice. I especially like the shirt-tie combination.


----------



## wce59

mommatook1 said:


> Monday, w/ a shoe shot as requested... plain toe brown J&M.


I like the contrast between the dark suit and the light-colored tie.


----------



## wce59

Beautiful day in the Baltimore-Washington corridor: Cooler, low humidity. Definitely plan toenjoy it while it lasts!

To start the week:

Navy pinstripe suit with side vents (JoS. A. Bank)
White cotton Traveler's spread collar shirt with French cuffs (JoS. A. Bank)
Dark yellow ("maize") necktie with blue diamonds (JoS. A. Bank)
Gold rectangular cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Navy suspenders with red and yellow diagonal stripes (JoS. A. Bank)
Thin gold watch with white face and black watch band (Hamilton)
White linen pocket square-TV fold (JoS. A. Bank)
Navy over-the-calf socks in a beehive pattern (JoS. A. Bank)
Black tasseled slip-ons (Moreschi)

Take care, everyone.


----------



## mommatook1

Tuesday. Shoes same as yesterday but black. Wash, rinse, repeat for now...

Thanks wce, knew I was spending the afternoon outside in the sun, so the light tie matched my mood. It was a lovely day out of the office.


----------



## upr_crust

*A day starting with sunshine and mild temperatures, at least . . .*

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Pocket Square - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (Deakin & Francis)
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - origins lost in the mists of time
> Shoes - BB


I have that exact tie upr although I'm not sure I wear it with such aplomb.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Armani pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
Creed cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Pocket Square - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (Deakin & Francis)
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


I really like the socks and shoes, upr. Can you provide the details on the former, please?


----------



## wce59

Tuesday attire for another nice day in Baltimore-DC (even though the afternoon was overcast):

Charcoal grey pinstripe suit (Brooks Brothers)
Light blue cotton Traveler's spread collar shirt with French cuffs (JoS. A. Bank)
Medium purple tie (JoS. A. Bank)
Silver rectangular cufflinks with purple center (purchased at a D.C.men's accessories shop that has sadly gone out of business)
Navy suspenders with grey center stripe (Brooks Brothers)
Thin stainless steel watch with white face and black watch band (Kenneth Cole)
White linen pocket square-stuffed, points up (JoS. A. Bank)
Black over-the-calf socks with thin stripes up the side (JoS. A. Bank)
Black penny-style slip-ons (Moreschi)

Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

twe_Ed said:


> I have that exact tie upr although I'm not sure I wear it with such aplomb.


I am sure that you are too modest in your own estimation.



wce59 said:


> I really like the socks and shoes, upr. Can you provide the details on the former, please?


Thank you - the socks are from Brooks Bros., this season, and come in black, blue and grey in that pattern.


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday. Shoes are same as Mon.


----------



## upr_crust

*A sunny day, a re-tailored suit . . .*

Today's suit was altered to adjust to my somewhat smaller self. The after picture is on the right - the before on the left.

Suit - Hickey-Freeman
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
MB pocket-square
Zegna shirt
JS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Barneys monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Luftvier

Trial in an hour. Square is a light blue with cream/ecru large dots. Not really trad.



​
Update: Got home after court victory, got changed into loungewear, then realized that I had a client meeting in 40 minutes. Wasn't going to put the sweaty suit back on, so this was the result. Trad.





​


----------



## wce59

mommatook1 said:


> Wednesday. Shoes are same as Mon.


I really like your outfit, mommatook. :thumbs-up:


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit was altered to adjust to my somewhat smaller self. The after picture is on the right - the before on the left.
> 
> Suit - Hickey-Freeman
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Pocket square - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - BB Peals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The retooled suit looks great, upr.


----------



## wce59

*What's Different About This Post?*

Finally, I can post attachments! :icon_cheers: I hope the debut passes muster.

Suit (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (JoS. A Bank)
Tie (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Steeple Gate)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

*The second in a series of experiments - more seersucker . . .*

The weather in NYC is beginning to justify the wearing of summer-weight clothing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice Seersucker there...

Have you considered a ribbon belt of some kind??


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wce59 said:


> Finally, I can post attachments! :icon_cheers: I hope the debut passes muster.


If everyone left Jos A Bank looking like that, JAB wouldn't have the reputation it does!!


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice Seersucker there...
> 
> Have you considered a ribbon belt of some kind??


I hadn't as of yet, but that doesn't preclude the acquisition of one soon . . .



WouldaShoulda said:


> If everyone left Jos A Bank looking like that, JAB wouldn't have the reputation it does!!


Most certainly!


----------



## Luftvier

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is beginning to justify the wearing of summer-weight clothing.


I think the seersucker, pink shirt, and bright plaid tie are a bit OTT. The links are a bit uncongruous with the inherent informality of the seersucker too.

I'd recommend a paler pink or white OCBD and a more subdued tie in the future. Also, Y U No Post at Other Forum?

Wish the tie were a shade or two darker.




In motion.
​


----------



## upr_crust

I fully acknowledge all of your observations, and do not necessarily disagree with them, but I have chosen to wear this suit in this configuration as it is summer, and I wanted a day with bright colors in it. In future, I may see if I can tone it down a bit. As for double cuffs, I am overloaded with such shirts, and plain button-cuffs shirts are sparse in my shirt drawers, hence today's shirt choice.

As for "why I am not posting at That Other Website?" - well, for today's fit, I would have been torn apart at SF, and in general, I do not conform to the house style, even on days when I don't completely off the reservation, such as today. There is only so much "instruction" one cares to take before one loses a taste for it, and there are those critics at SF who see my postings as something between a DIY project, and the excuse for a sermon against sartorial sins. Hence, my current hiatus, the length of which remains to be seen.

As for your own posting, I like the fit of the DB - it has more shape than your usual sack-suit silhouette, which is your taste, if not exactly mine - you like, and are suited to, that very traditional WASP-y look. I can see that a somewhat darker tie would work a little better, but overall I like very much the overall effect.



Luftvier said:


> I think the seersucker, pink shirt, and bright plaid tie are a bit OTT. The links are a bit uncongruous with the inherent informality of the seersucker too.
> 
> I'd recommend a paler pink or white OCBD and a more subdued tie in the future. Also, Y U No Post at Other Forum?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr crust: While I am not, by nature, a French cuff/cuff link wearer, were I you, I would not change a thing about that Seersucker outfit...I thought it all worked perfectly! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

I think the problem may be that my, and perhaps Luftvier's, eyes are drawn to the shirt and tie more than anything else.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Luftvier said:


> I think the seersucker, pink shirt, and bright plaid tie are a bit OTT. The links are a bit uncongruous with the inherent informality of the seersucker too.


Do you have any idea how hard I've worked him just to get white shoes?? 

Patience!!


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> Do you have any idea how hard I've worked him just to get white shoes??
> 
> Patience!!


Yes, and one of the sartorial experts at That Other Website said that wearing white shoes with a seersucker suit made me (or anyone) look like a nurse. (He wears his seersucker with relatively dark nubuck saddle shoes - darker than a dirty buck, from the photo posted.)

FWIW, my bucks are extremely comfortable - my feet thank you, if nothing else.  .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
BB balmorals
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is beginning to justify the wearing of summer-weight clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the suit, upr.


----------



## MikeDT

Not actually today, but last week sometime.


----------



## wce59

Thanks very much to WouldaShoulda and upr_crust for their compliments on my attire yesterday. Here was my follow-up from today (worn on a cloudy, rainy day in the Baltimore-Washington corridor):

Suit (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Emanuel Ungaro - Purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Cufflinks (Purchased at men's accessory shop in D.C.)
Suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Shoes (Johnston & Murphy)









Take care, everyone.


----------



## mommatook1

WouldaShoulda said:


> If everyone left Jos A Bank looking like that, JAB wouldn't have the reputation it does!!


+1

Happy Friday!


----------



## upr_crust

*Something relaxed to end the work week . . .*

Something also not quite so vivid as yesterday's ensemble.

Blazer - BB
Trousers - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - David Donohue
Shoes - BB


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
BC pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
AE balmorals
Varvatos cologne
GP watch


----------



## wce59

*Maize and Blue and Something New(ish)...*

For today, I opted to go with a "maize and blue" theme that I often employ, being a Michigan alum (M.A.). I also decided to break out the bow tie. (That's the "something new"--at least as far as my postings are concerned. :icon_smile_big

Anyway, the lineup:

Sport coat (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (JoS. A. Bank)
Slacks (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
Watch (Hamilton)
Pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Shoes (Moreschi)









Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Peak and Pine

You're new here. Stay.


----------



## wce59

It's my intention to do so. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Brioni shirt
DG pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
Guerlain Cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## MikeDT

upr_crust said:


> Something also not quite so vivid as yesterday's ensemble.
> 
> Blazer - BB
> Trousers - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - David Donohue
> Shoes - BB


Hey Upr I do particularly like that outfit. Especially the way that pink and white shirt goes so well with the blazer, tie and PS.

BTW some of my Mongolian students take an interest in your regular WAYWT postings, maybe they're looking for ideas.


----------



## upr_crust

MikeDT said:


> Hey Upr I do particularly like that outfit. Especially the way that pink and white shirt goes so well with the blazer, tie and PS.
> 
> BTW some of my Mongolian students take an interest in your regular WAYWT postings, maybe they're looking for ideas.


Thank you for the compliment, and it does rather blow my mind that Mongolian students may be using me as a guide for their own sartorial exploits - I shall have to be extra careful in what I wear from now on!


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Valentino tie
Cartier belt
RLPL socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed Aventus
Cartier watch


----------



## upr_crust

*The beginning of another week . . .*

. . . something fairly restrained to start a Monday.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - CT
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Burberry
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## Luftvier

Summer Colors and Client Meetings. 


Details:



​


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Bergdorf shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## ajo

thunderw21 said:


>


Nice outfit and also great image composition.


----------



## upr_crust

*Dialing it down a notch (or twelve) . . .*

The last time that I wore this seersucker suit, it was accessorized in a most vivid manner, which found less-than-perfect favor at That Other Website (to say the least). Trying to incorporate their suggestions into today's ensemble, I've modulated the color scheme to something very restrained. (Sorry, Woulda - I also got dinged on the white shoes, too.)

FWIW, then, a kinder, gentler version of seersucker.


----------



## upr_crust

*Grey day, grey suit . . .*

I am attending the Summer Fete at the Metropolitan Museum this evening - a black-tie dinner dance. If "prom pictures" are taken, I'll post them tomorrow.

For today, however . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt and tie - CT
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Company
Shoes - Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Something also not quite so vivid as yesterday's ensemble.
> 
> Blazer - BB
> Trousers - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - David Donohue
> Shoes - BB


Did not think you were a white socks type. Seems incongruous.


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> Did not think you were a white socks type. Seems incongruous.


The socks are off-white, and are regular OTC dress socks, and for a variation (on a Friday) I tried the look - not something that I would sport every day, certainly.


----------



## wce59

*First day back in a shortened work week...*

Off Monday, out sick Tuesday, feeling well enough to go in today.

My first ensemble of "official" summer:

Sport coat (JoS. A. Bank)
Slacks (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (purchased at Hecht's before it became Macy's)
Socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Shoes (Moreschi)









Take care, everyone.


----------



## TheShaun

upr_crust said:


> The last time that I wore this seersucker suit, it was accessorized in a most vivid manner, which found less-than-perfect favor at That Other Website (to say the least). Trying to incorporate their suggestions into today's ensemble, I've modulated the color scheme to something very restrained. (Sorry, Woulda - I also got dinged on the white shoes, too.)
> 
> FWIW, then, a kinder, gentler version of seersucker.


This is a great look!

I've just recently picked up a pair of shorts in a white and tan seersucker.


----------



## upr_crust

*The night before, and the morning after . . .*

What I wore to the Summer Fete at the Metropolitan Museum last night, and what I'm wearing today - a warm humid day, with threat of thunderstorms this afternoon.

Last night:



















This morning:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr_crust: I've a BB blue/white seersucker suit, but doubt that I have ever worn it as well as you seem to do in todays presentation! Very nice.


----------



## perpetualscholar

Both looks are great: the cummerbund is terrific! I don't recall the wingtips from previous posts...details?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr_crust: I've a BB blue/white seersucker suit, but doubt that I have ever worn it as well as you seem to do in todays presentation! Very nice.


The pincord suit is Haspel, but the model happens to fit me fairly well. I had the trousers and sleeves adjusted recently - the original tailoring left both too long. Thanks you!



perpetualscholar said:


> Both looks are great: the cummerbund is terrific! I don't recall the wingtips from previous posts...details?


The cummerbund was a find from my local discounter - I like it for summer events, as my silk waistcoat is too warm.

The wingtips are my "rain" shoes - from Botticelli, in NYC, several years ago - made in Italy (I think - with Botticelli, the shoes sometimes are made in South America, with "vero cuoio" inprinted on the soles - true statement, but a shade misleading as to country of origin).


----------



## wce59

Allow me to echo the compliments about the two looks, upr. You definitely know how to do black tie.


----------



## wce59

*This Week Has Come and Gone So Quickly...*

...at least for me. Headed for a four-day weekend, most of which will be spent with friends near Williamsport, Pa. (The area's pretty remote--no internet and spotty cell phone service. I get to relive my younger days! :biggrin2

Anyway, here was today's ensemble. Everything (sport coat, slacks, accessories) is from JoS. A. Bank EXCEPT the following:

Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)









Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## upr_crust

*Last-minute substitutions made . . .*

I would be wearing this ensemble with suede shoes of some description, save for the fact that we're expecting thunderstorms this PM in NYC - wearing suede shoes would ensure that a 60% chance of rain would become 100%.

I also dallied this AM with wearing a bow tie. I am unconvinced that this is a look suited to me - I will let the viewers make up their minds on that subject.


----------



## Acct2000

How people respond to the bow tie question will have more to do with their opinions of bow ties than how you like in them. 

I'm not a major bow tie fan; I prefer the long tie (for one example.)


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Totally changes the look of the outfit but you could do either upr


----------



## The Rambler

You might try shortening the bow a couple notches, and see if it looked better to you.


----------



## jayteecee

Seersucker in DC.


----------



## perpetualscholar

Definitely the bow, but shorten it. It is a terrific look with the seersucker.


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> I also dallied this AM with wearing a bow tie. I am unconvinced that this is a look suited to me - I will let the viewers make up their minds on that subject.


 Though I'm not a bow-tie fan, I think you wear it very well indeed. Do you feel comfortable wearing it yourself (I can't recall you wearing a bow-tie apart from formal wear)? Also, how did The Other Forum respond...?


----------



## Jake Genezen

wce59 said:


> ...at least for me. Headed for a four-day weekend, most of which will be spent with friends near Williamsport, Pa. (The area's pretty remote--no internet and spotty cell phone service. I get to relive my younger days! :biggrin2
> 
> Anyway, here was today's ensemble. Everything (sport coat, slacks, accessories) is from JoS. A. Bank EXCEPT the following:
> 
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> View attachment 2620
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!


Looks very nice; the colour combinations work really well on you.

Enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## upr_crust

The Rambler said:


> You might try shortening the bow a couple notches, and see if it looked better to you.





perpetualscholar said:


> Definitely the bow, but shorten it. It is a terrific look with the seersucker.





Jake Genezen said:


> Though I'm not a bow-tie fan, I think you wear it very well indeed. Do you feel comfortable wearing it yourself (I can't recall you wearing a bow-tie apart from formal wear)? Also, how did The Other Forum respond...?





BruceWayne said:


> Totally changes the look of the outfit but you could do either upr


As per the suggestion above (and others from That Other Website), I shortened the tie a full inch, which seems to be infinitely better, IMHO.

The bow was favored over the FIH at TOW - one of the heavy hitters came out against the FIH (and the pocket square - white cotton would have been a better choice, perhaps - more fitting, considering the material of the suit).

For side-by-side comparisons - before (left) and after (right)


----------



## egerland

Attending an investiture of an order of chivalry.


----------



## el caballero

upr_crust said:


> The bow was favored over the FIH at TOW - one of the heavy hitters came out against the FIH (and the pocket square - white cotton would have been a better choice, perhaps - more fitting, considering the material of the suit).


I think both the pocket square you chose and a white cotton are both solid options. Another possible option - that is, if you tend to like surprising splashes of color like I do - would be to use a soft pink pocket square. I don't know though, you would have to lay it next to the yellow in the bowtie to see if the shades worked well together.

At any rate, great look upr_crust.


----------



## mommatook1

Sunday farmer's market and lunch at a park. Shorts, not slacks; weather was lovely today.


----------



## baverso




----------



## Bluegrass Man

upr_crust said:


> As per the suggestion above (and others from That Other Website), I shortened the tie a full inch, which seems to be infinitely better, IMHO.
> 
> The bow was favored over the FIH at TOW - one of the heavy hitters came out against the FIH (and the pocket square - white cotton would have been a better choice, perhaps - more fitting, considering the material of the suit).
> 
> For side-by-side comparisons - before (left) and after (right)


I almost think you've gone too far the other way now. The really pink shirt combined with lots of pink in the tie was what pushed it over, IMHO. Any rate, long time lurker that finally signed up here. I've learned a lot by looking at your pics Upr, thank you for all the time you invest in it.


----------



## simonfoy

baverso said:


>


Very smart indeed. It all looks right. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## simonfoy

Upr, just been catching up on your posts, still looking good. Apologies for lack of messages, been fighting the battle as you are aware. Looking great though. xxx


----------



## Jovan

baverso said:


>


 Snug up your tie a bit and you've got it.


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr, just been catching up on your posts, still looking good. Apologies for lack of messages, been fighting the battle as you are aware. Looking great though. xxx


I am only glad that you are well enough to be able to enjoy my postings - I hope that future postings will continue to provide you with entertainment.


----------



## Pentheos

Good to see some fresh blood.

Uppercrust is a good-looking man, but lately, the thread may as well have been called, "What is Uppercrust Wearing?"


----------



## upr_crust

Pentheos said:


> Good to see some fresh blood.
> 
> Uppercrust is a good-looking man, but lately, the thread may as well have been called, "What is Uppercrust Wearing?"


I welcome others to post - it's been rather lonely here at times!


----------



## upr_crust

*It's Monday - what more can I say . . .*

Suit - Hickey-Freeman
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Saks Fifth Ave.
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## mommatook1

Tuesday


----------



## Salieri

Yesterday, I wore my 'new' 1930s 3 piece navy striped suit w/ Barker half brogues and black/white herringbone tie.


----------



## upr_crust

*A recently refitted suit . . .*

Today's suit, bought summer 2008, was recently re-altered, as I am somewhat smaller now than at the time of purchase. I think that it came out well.

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## Jovan

Salieri: Not bad. There's something weird going on with that left shoulder though.

Upr: Looks great, as if it were that size to begin with. Who's your tailor?


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Salieri: Not bad. There's something weird going on with that left shoulder though.
> 
> Upr: Looks great, as if it were that size to begin with. Who's your tailor?


My alterations tailor is Joseph, 7 Dey St. lower Manhattan - a charming and genial Neapolitan with much skill with a needle.


----------



## Salieri

Jovan said:


> Salieri: Not bad. There's something weird going on with that left shoulder though.


Hmmm, I've noticed that it's a bit of a trend here to point out creasing at the shoulder. That's all very well when you have a soft-tailored shoulder, but when you have a built-out shoulder like this then it's inevitable that there's going to be a little space between the top of the sleeve and the top of the arm. Add to that the fact that, in this picture, my arm is held straighter than the cut of the sleeve and you're bound to have creasing like that below the shoulder:










I'm not saying that the suit, or any aspect of the outfit for that matter, is flawless or to everybody's taste, but I don't think there's anything at all _weird_ about what's happening with the shoulder here.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I think it looks very good, one of the better recent posts. I'm with you on not understanding the _weird _comment. I do notice something I like which I've never seen commented on here or elsewhere, something I also do sometimes: the purposely creased jacket sleeves. l


----------



## wce59

*Back from a long weekend in the country...*

...and catching up on the posts from the past few days. I've seen some really great looks from everyone. Hopefully, my effort for today will measure up, in spite of today's humidity in the Baltimore-Washington beltway.

Blazer (Brooks Brothers)
Watch (Kenneth Cole - alas, not shown in today's shot ) 
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)









Take care, everyone.


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday


----------



## upr_crust

*Something less somber than yesterday's attire . . .*

Something more seasonal, to be sure.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Lewin
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Pocket square - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Alden


----------



## Kingstonian

Salieri said:


> Yesterday, I wore my 'new' 1930s 3 piece navy striped suit w/ Barker half brogues and black/white herringbone tie.


Would look more '1930s' on someone wearing black shoes who had shaved.

Trahseez look a bit flared too.


----------



## Jovan

Oh come on.


----------



## perpetualscholar

I think that I like Upr's Tuesday look the best: you look like you mean business!


----------



## wce59

I really like the cufflinks, upr.


----------



## wce59

*Wednesday in the Beltway...*

...not as humid as yesterday. Enjoying it while it lasts.

Suit, shirt, tie, and cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)









Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

perpetualscholar said:


> I think that I like Upr's Tuesday look the best: you look like you mean business!


Tuesday's suit is very serious-looking - a bit out of season, but I like it a lot.



wce59 said:


> I really like the cufflinks, upr.


Thanks wce59 - they were made for an exhibit of the work of Art Nouveau designer and architect Charles Rennie Mackintosh, and sold in the gift shop during the duration of the show.

You should become a spokesperson for JAB - you make their clothes look very good indeed.


----------



## mommatook1

Salieri said:


> Yesterday, I wore my 'new' 1930s 3 piece navy striped suit w/ Barker half brogues and black/white herringbone tie.


Very nice, now all you need is a vintage pocket watch 

Here's Thursday:


----------



## upr_crust

*Relaxing clothes leading to a long weekend . . .*

Learning to accessorize seersucker . . .


----------



## wce59

*Concluding the first half of 2011...*

... with some comments on some recent posts:

*Mommatook1* - I like the suit/shirt/tie combination. It's an all-around winner.

*Upr_crust* - The bow tie works well with the seersucker. The look reminds me of a gentlemanly Southern lawyer. (And thanks very much for your kind words about my recent looks. The salesmen at the JAB store in downtown Baltimore would be very pleased.)

Today a group of us (about nine people) had a farewell lunch at the Washington Hilton for an intern in our department. (The weather was so nice that we ate outside.)

My attire for this day:

Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank -- The suit is a dark navy.)









Take care, everyone.


----------



## thunderw21

Salieri said:


> Yesterday, I wore my 'new' 1930s 3 piece navy striped suit w/ Barker half brogues and black/white herringbone tie.


From one vintage lover to another: excellent.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something simple to end the week . . .*

. . . not quite in the shades of the Stars and Stripes, but close.

Blazer - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - CT
Cufflinks - BB
Trousers - BB
Shoes - CT


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> The last time that I wore this seersucker suit, it was accessorized in a most vivid manner, which found less-than-perfect favor at That Other Website (to say the least). Trying to incorporate their suggestions into today's ensemble, I've modulated the color scheme to something very restrained. (Sorry, Woulda - I also got dinged on the white shoes, too.)
> 
> FWIW, then, a kinder, gentler version of seersucker.


Those brown suedes are a good alternative.

I approve!!


----------



## wce59

*The U.S. and Canada are having birthdays this weekend...*

...and my color scheme for the day (which includes a special lapel pin) is meant to celebrate the happy occasion.

Today's Canada Day (and pre-Independence Day) attire:

Suit, Shirt, Tie, and Suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
Lapel pin (Alamo Flags, a store in Union Station, Washington, D.C.)
Watch (Hamilton - I forgot to include it in the display :frown
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)









A close-up of the cufflinks and the lapel pin:









Happy Independence Day, USA! :icon_cheers:
Happy Canada Day, Canada! :icon_cheers:

And have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Pliny

:devil: It's Royal Henley this weekend! just thought I'd mention it 

















and Happy Independence Day too


----------



## lexy

Pliny said:


> :devil: It's Royal Henley this weekend! just thought I'd mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Happy Independence Day too


Very nice shirt and tie. I love it!


----------



## Pliny

lexy said:


> Very nice shirt and tie. I love it!


thanks Harvie and Hudson, and Hober tie :icon_smile:


----------



## mommatook1

Happy Fourth! BBQ time...


----------



## Jake Genezen

baverso said:


>


A nice, understated ensemble, baverso; the colours work well on you.

A collar with more spread may be more beneficial than a point collar, though.


----------



## jhcam8

^ and perhaps a slightly narrower tie to go with the lapels.


----------



## svb

Epaulet suit fit:


----------



## jhcam8

^ A nice modern look.


----------



## Jovan

svb: Everything else is great, but the near-horizontal cutaway collar almost ruins it.


----------



## mommatook1

Wed after a long weekend


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Geoffrey Beene
Pants: Ralph Lauren
Shoes: AE Van Ness in Burgundy


----------



## Jovan

You forgot your coat, Bruce.


----------



## mommatook1

Jovan said:


> You forgot your coat, Bruce.


Given the handle, wouldn't a cape be more appropriate? 

Thursday:


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Jovan said:


> You forgot your coat, Bruce.


Given how people ignore the dress code at work, making me over-dressed already, I "forget" my coat. That or the cape will come out for cold weather:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

If the management does nothing about it, then there effectively is no dress code. Still, better a coat without a tie than a tie without a coat IMO.


----------



## mommatook1

Friday. Too hung over to care that I was also wearing a paisley PS yesterday.


----------



## williamson

Jovan said:


> ... better a coat without a tie than a tie without a coat IMO.


 Please see the "are ties a thing of the past?" thread.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Jovan said:


> Still, better a coat without a tie than a tie without a coat IMO.


Correct!


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Jovan said:


> If the management does nothing about it, then there effectively is no dress code. Still, better a coat without a tie than a tie without a coat IMO.





PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Correct!


Seems like a mixed bag in the "are ties a thing of the past?" thread, but I'm here to get my edjumacation, so thank you both for your two cents. The boss never wears a jacket, but always wears a tie, and I know enough not to show him up. Somewhat of a pickle. Anyway, back to the thread....


----------



## Acct2000

I think the "no tie without a coat" is a clothing board thing and not necessarily followed by everyone. There is a lot of good advice here, but a lot of posters think in terms of ideals (and/or what the other posters post.)

There are a lot of good suggestions, but some occasionally some over-fussiness, too. There are plenty of times in the summer, for instance when I walk someplace at lunchtime, where I do not wear a coat even if I'm wearing a tie.

I don't worry about looking like a "gangster" if I wear a black shirt and tie. I don't worry about looking like a "security guard" when I wear a blazer and grey slacks and I will not start worry about either of those things. If the Igent squadron assaults me and beheads me, I'll just have to live with the consequences, I guess. (I also spend very little time worrying about being "MISTAKEN FOR A WAITER" (the horror) or "GROCERY STORE CLERK" (Ye Gods!!!).


----------



## williamson

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I think the "no tie without a coat" is a clothing board thing and not necessarily followed by everyone...There are plenty of times in the summer, for instance when I walk someplace at lunchtime, where I do not wear a coat even if I'm wearing a tie.


Yes, indeed - and why on earth not?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

williamson said:


> Yes, indeed - and why on earth not?


In my humble opinion, gents walking around with ties and no jackets look like department store shoe salesmen. And I don't much care for that look.


----------



## Acct2000

Then you and a few clothing people don't care for the look. Some people are required to wear ties but not jackets for jobs. Some people like to dress up a casual shirt a bit. Some people have to go outside on hot days when they are wearing a tie.

I'm glad that you are superior to Department Store Shoe Salesmen, but if that's true, it's not because of your sport jacket or suit coat. This is an attitude that makes it difficult for people who want to dress a bit better, but are not "all-out clothsies". 

This contributes to people thinking that dressing up makes you "stuffy" and unaccessable. I think we need to show people that you can dress well and still be a social person. By the way, I'm going to a wedding today, and I'm sure you'll be comforted to know that I will probably wear my suit coat the whole time.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm glad that you are superior to Department Store Shoe Salesmen, but if that's true, it's not because of your sport jacket or suit coat. This is an attitude that makes it difficult for people who want to dress a bit better, but are not "all-out clothsies".
> 
> This contributes to people thinking that dressing up makes you "stuffy" and unaccessable. I think we need to show people that you can dress well and still be a social person. By the way, I'm going to a wedding today, and I'm sure you'll be comforted to know that I will probably wear my suit coat the whole time.


I'm a lawyer. I think most would agree that I am much inferior to a shoe salesman, who at least serves some easily recognized purpose. That's why there are so many lawyer jokes, and so few shoe salesman jokes.  But seriously, my comment had nothing to do with better or worse: a tie and no jacket seems to *me* to be a uniform that many wear because they have to (and not because they want to). When I worked in a computer store as a youngster, it was my uniform--and maybe that's just the perspective I bring.

And all due respect, I'm not going to feel one way or another about whether your coat is on or not. I am not here to preach and am perfectly pleased for others to disagree with me and do as they please. I hope I didn't come across otherwise.


----------



## Acct2000

Cool. It was quite hot. Many men's coats were off before the end of the ceremony, but I waited until then to take mine off. I did wear the tie all night.

I feel bad making your post an example. I just feel that sometimes we overstate our points. I sometimes wear a tie without a jacket. I don't feel badly dressed when I do. Most of the time, there is a reason for it, but sometimes not.


----------



## williamson

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> ...a tie and no jacket seems to *me* to be a uniform that many wear because they have to (and not because they want to). When I worked in a computer store as a youngster, it was my uniform--and maybe that's just the perspective I bring.


You expressed your opinion in an entirely reasonable and courteous way. 
I have written on these forums - perhaps too many times - that I consider that (in warm conditions) a tie and no jacket is not only permissible but actually good-looking, and have spelt out the conditions when I think this is so. I have also suggested that there is a UK/USA difference here, with the American having a greater desire to discard the tie and the Briton being more ready to discard the jacket.


----------



## Acct2000

I have a feeling that away from these message boards, behavior in Great Britain and the U.S. is similar, at least in this regard.

I agree that it looks better to have a jacket on with a tie, but if it's not a really formal situation, I don't worry a lot about having a tie on, but not wearing a jacket.

In the case of Bruce Wayne, he's dressing how his boss dresses and that makes good sense in most situations.


----------



## lexy

This is me, today.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Great to see so many new posters! All looking good. Very smart, lexy, welcome.


----------



## deandbn

Salieri said:


> Yesterday, I wore my 'new' 1930s 3 piece navy striped suit w/ Barker half brogues and black/white herringbone tie.


A very nice outfit Mr Salieri!! how about finishing it off with a pocket square, even a white TV fold would look amazing IMO.


----------



## GWAlex

MTM Double-breasted navy blazer
Herringbone dress shirt - One button open, no tie
Plain grey sweater
Tailored skinnied beige pants


----------



## Hitman

I am in the Army Stationed in Korea and I took the opportunity to have a tailored suit made, since I haven't really ever owned a suit other than my uniform. I liked it so much I decided to have a Sport coat made to complement the slacks and dress shirts I already own. I got a lot of ideas from these forums, so I thought I would show you guys what I came up with.


----------



## Jovan

Hitman: Welcome to the forum! Only thing I'd suggest is that your trousers are too long or you don't have them pulled up enough.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm going to have to agree with Jovan, those pants have too much of a break. So, my solution would be to either pull the pants up a little or take them back to the tailor to correct that pant problem. Aside from that, the suits fit well on you, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Actually there are a number of officers in the US Army who favor such a break in their trousers, specifically requesting the tailor to finish such with...a West Point cut. 

Welcome to the forum Hitman. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## ZachGranstrom

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Actually there are a number of officers in the US Army who favor such a break in their trousers, specifically requesting the tailor to finish such with...a West Point cut.


My respect for the army has been diminished with this statement. 


(just kidding)


----------



## Hitman

I just have to make a conscious effort to pull my dress pants higher. I habitually wear my pants low for comfort. I have the same problem in my dress uniform as well. It comes from a lifetime of wearing jeans, cargo shorts, combat uniforms, and a childhood fear of high waters.


----------



## Jovan

Wearing vintage trousers with a 13" rise cured me of a similar affliction.


----------



## Bluegrass Man

mommatook1 said:


> Friday. Too hung over to care that I was also wearing a paisley PS yesterday.


Paisley two days in a row isn't as egregious as theIrish pennant on the button directly across from your PS.


----------



## mommatook1

Bluegrass Man said:


> Paisley two days in a row isn't as egregious as theIrish pennant on the button directly across from your PS.


Caught it later in the morning after posting the picture, but thanks for noticing


----------



## Hitman

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Actually there are a number of officers in the US Army who favor such a break in their trousers, specifically requesting the tailor to finish such with...a West Point cut.
> 
> Welcome to the forum Hitman. Looking forward to your future postings!





ZachGranstrom said:


> My respect for the army has been diminished with this statement.
> 
> 
> (just kidding)


The regulation (AR 670-1) clearly states there will be a slight break in the pants. In fact the wear of the dress uniform is right in line with the proper wear of a suit. To include a 1/4 inch of cuff showing and so on.

The Army has gotten away from wearing the dress uniform on a regular basis. We used to have class A inspections monthly, now I can't remember the last time I participated in one. I only wear my dress uniform once or twice a year to military balls. They even stopped wearing the dress uniform in the Pentagon after Sept 11th, but they have recently gone back to wearing them.

Because we don't wear them often, many young soldiers (and some older ones) don't know how to properly wear a dress uniform or a regular suit. I am afraid it's become a lost art. In fact I bet 80% or more of the soldiers in the Army at any given point don't even know how to tie a tie.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

As a recruit in th British army in the 1980s and as a serving regular I was often asked to do peoples ties for them, the tie in No2 dress was notorious, the only way to tie it correctly was an oriental a 4IH made it lopsided. More than one rook thought the tie was a bit of packaging and through it away only to land in the soup later.


----------



## GWAlex

Pretty much the same thing haha


----------



## thunderw21

Scorcher out there today.

-Until recently NOS 1940s Hollywood-waist trousers
-1940s Freeman shoes
-1940s painted tie
-1940s Stetson panama hat
-modern shirt



















Trouser tag, original price was $6.95:









The Hollywood waist:


----------



## Jovan

GWAlex said:


> Pretty much the same thing haha


 I'll try to say this in the nicest way possible... if you're wearing something like that you should make the same effort with your hair. It looks like you just woke up.


----------



## Hitman

Jovan said:


> I'll try to say this in the nicest way possible... if you're wearing something like that you should make the same effort with your hair. It looks like you just woke up.


Based on his age and ethnicity, that hairstyle (or lack there of) is actually quite popular. I see lots of young men here in Korea that look like they put a lot of effort into their clothes but seem to have forgotten about their hair. In my opinion it's just an age culture difference.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hitman said:


> I thought I would show you guys what I came up with.


Pretty good.

The shoes look a little tactical though.

Keep an eye out for sales at AE or BB to replace them.


----------



## mommatook1

Monday!


----------



## mommatook1

Tuesday.


----------



## Hitman

WouldaShoulda said:


> Pretty good.
> 
> The shoes look a little tactical though.
> 
> Keep an eye out for sales at AE or BB to replace them.


I like the shoes, they are staying.


----------



## Peak and Pine

mommatook1 said:


>


The fit on the coat is really, really good. As well as the shirt and tie. (Is that a bunny in your pocket?)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Hitman said:


>


Having nothing better to do, I held little paper cut-outs up to your outfit to see how you'd look in slimmer fits. It worked. Have you considered this, especially with the pants? Welcome to d'forum.


----------



## Hitman

Slimmer no way, those pants are too tight IMO. I am 6' 225lbs, with a 40' waist. I would never wear anything tighter then what I am wearing in that picture. I would look like a fat man in a little coat.


----------



## Peak and Pine

It's not possible to weigh 125 lbs and have a 40" waist so pls go back and correct yourself. The term slim does not refer to size, but to cut. Am not suggesting you try to cram a 40" waist into a 36" pant, but am suggesting a thinner pant leg, 10.5-11" at the knee, 8.75-9" at the cuff and much less of a break. Since you're standing 3/4 view, cannot tell about the jacket fit.


----------



## mrp

Peak and Pine said:


> It's not possible to weigh 125 lbs and have a 40" waist so pls go back and correct yourself. The term slim does not refer to size, but to cut. Am not suggesting you try to cram a 40" waist into a 36" pant, but am suggesting a thinner pant leg, 10.5-11" at the knee, 8.75-9" at the cuff and much less of a break. Since you're standing 3/4 view, cannot tell about the jacket fit.


There are some issues with the photo, it was taken low to the ground, hence the "leaning back effect" adding to the pants/shoes looking "chunky".


----------



## Hitman

Peak and Pine said:


> It's not possible to weigh 125 lbs and have a 40" waist so pls go back and correct yourself. The term slim does not refer to size, but to cut. Am not suggesting you try to cram a 40" waist into a 36" pant, but am suggesting a thinner pant leg, 10.5-11" at the knee, 8.75-9" at the cuff and much less of a break. Since you're standing 3/4 view, cannot tell about the jacket fit.


Typo I obviously meant 225, I knew what you meant by slim fitting and it's not my style, I would never wear something like that. It would sit in my closet and collect dust. Not to mention it wouldn't work with my body shape. I like a loose fit and I like how that suit feels and looks on me. At the end of the day that's really all that matters.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hitman said:


> I like the shoes, they are staying.


Perhaps from another angle they'd look more civilian.

What are they??


----------



## Peak and Pine

Hitman said:


> I like a loose fit and I like how that suit feels and looks on me. * At the end of the day that's really all that matters.*


Unless, that is, you post a picture of yourself on a clothing forum. And then what matters is what the rest of us say. Hemingway didn't write books just for himself.

But even tho it's been politely suggested that the pants are too long, too baggy and the shoes are clunky, you are satisfied just the way they are. So whadda you need us for?


----------



## Jovan

Hitman: Even if you like a full cut trouser, you should really consider taking up the hem. Loose fit combined with puddling trousers looks sloppy.


----------



## Wildblue

Hello, all. Finally back from Iraq. I have a chance this week to wear some "civvies" to a training course, so I took advantage of the opportunity to dress up a bit. Haven't worn a tie for over a year.

Bespoke lightweight grey slacks, herringbone sportsjacket, pink pinstripe shirt. (sorry the color didn't come out better in the pics) Silk rust print PS, Paul Frederick signature tie, Selentino Sterling fedora, and new-to-me preowned Allen Edmonds shoes thanks to member tonylumpkin here. I'm loving the shoes, although I do wish they were a half-size smaller. That's the chance of buying something online. Sometimes my feet take 10.5's, sometimes 11's.


----------



## mommatook1

Peak and Pine said:


> The fit on the coat is really, really good. As well as the shirt and tie. (Is that a bunny in your pocket?)


Thanks. And yes, that is my origami inspired Bunny Buddy, although I do suppose I am a bit late for Easter. I can also do my (Jesus) Fish Friend, but he's a bit trickier.

Here's Wednesday.


----------



## eagle2250

Wildblue said:


> Hello, all. Finally back from Iraq. I have a chance this week to wear some "civvies" to a training course, so I took advantage of the opportunity to dress up a bit. Haven't worn a tie for over a year.
> 
> Bespoke lightweight grey slacks, herringbone sportsjacket, pink pinstripe shirt. (sorry the color didn't come out better in the pics) Silk rust print PS, Paul Frederick signature tie, Selentino Sterling fedora, and new-to-me preowned Allen Edmonds shoes thanks to member tonylumpkin here. I'm loving the shoes, although I do wish they were a half-size smaller. That's the chance of buying something online. Sometimes my feet take 10.5's, sometimes 11's.


Welcome back, Wildblue. Happy to see you made it back safely. After more than a year away, your threads continue to fit you marvelously well. Good show and thank-you again for your service! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wildblue said:


>


Now that is a civilian shoe for a military man!!


----------



## mommatook1

Thursday, felt like braces today.


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks, guys.

Here's today's. Taupe 3-piece suit. I actually like it best without a hat, but of all my hats I own, I actually thought it looked best with my least-favorite hat I own, my brown Dobbs.


----------



## Jovan

Wildblue: Nice duds. I'm just curious though, was the lack of a lapel hole a conscious choice? I've noticed this on all of your suits and sport coats, which I assume you had made for you.


----------



## mrp

Wildblue said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Here's today's. Taupe 3-piece suit. I actually like it best without a hat, but of all my hats I own, I actually thought it looked best with my least-favorite hat I own, my brown Dobbs.


Nice suit, great fit, nicely coordinated.


----------



## Wildblue

Jovan said:


> Wildblue: Nice duds. I'm just curious though, was the lack of a lapel hole a conscious choice? I've noticed this on all of your suits and sport coats, which I assume you had made for you.


Jovan, yeah, I think the Korean suit maker just forgot about the lapel hole, or doesn't put the in unless requested. I never noticed it until I already had the suits home and it was too late to ask the tailor about them. If/when I go back to Korea next, I'll bring them back to the tailor and have him put in the lapel holes.

So here's today's outfit. I'm doing a training course this week, and had practice mock interviews today. So this is my interview suit, or as close to it as I've got put together so far. Navy blue Joseph A Bank single-breasted suit, plain white bespoke shirt, soft brown leather shoes. (I forgot to take a shoe-specific pic)

For the tie, I was trying to decide among several candidates, including a classic collegiate power tie with diagonal red and blue stripes. I liked the idea of using red to tap into the power color, but liked that this lush Paul Frederick tie mutes the red with blue checks. Not a solid, but VERY plain and conservative as far as a patterned tie. So overall outfit is intended to be plain and classic, suitable for an interview.

Now, I wanted to pull out my Brent Black Montechristi panama, and thought it'd be a good match for the suit and the nice Alaskan weather we're having. Likewise, I thought a plain TV fold white linen pocket square would be sharp. So I wore them for the day, and then removed the hat and PS for the interview. You can see the "interview configuration" pics. Sorry that my wife framed the picture with my BB panama against the sky and not the trees. Makes it not as easy to see. (man, it's an awesome hat, though)


----------



## Jovan

Not bad at all. I like the tie tack, not something you see much even on these sort of forums. Only thing I'd do is take up the trousers a bit for less break. It would lengthen your legs and give a cleaner, more polished look.


----------



## mommatook1

Happy Friday!


----------



## Luftvier

Today - dammed hotter than yesterday. Client meetings all day, so no need to formal court wear - though I bet I could get away with in on a friday in this 100+ degree weather. PS is outta control in the first shot. I tamed it.




​


----------



## Wildblue

Do not many people post here anymore?

Felt like "new classic" today. Dark charcoal grey JAB suit, classic light blue tailored shirt MTM by the company here that was offering the deal on a trial shirt about 9 months ago. I don't really wear French cuffs, but decided to try some. Also got a set of custom engraved sterling silver cufflinks, with my "college" crest. Black/silver tartar patterned PS.

The tie is by Paolo Albizzati. I bought a whole bunch of fine ties from Augustus Brine on a massive sale, from $3 to $15 or so each... this one is my absolute favorite. Thick and quite plush.










Tried one buttoned, and added my Selentino Queen fedora.










A "bling" shot.


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfit today, Wildblue!!


----------



## richard1

Nice Breitling!!


----------



## wingman

^^Absolutely love the longwings, Wildblue. They're my favorite shoe and I don't see them posted as much as I'd like. I was literally just gonna ask if you ever wear black shoes, 'cause all of your previous wheels have been brown. What are these- they look like Florsheims to me.


----------



## mommatook1

Sunday outing


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks yet again, fellas. The watch is my nice one, a two-tone rose gold Breitling Chronomat w/ blue face. My daily wearer is a Breitling Airwolf, but it's at Breitling service for a couple weeks for a polish and replace the copilot module battery. 

I wish I could say the shoes are a fancy brand, but they're custom from a shop in Korea. I know what you mean about the brown shoes. My quest is to break out of my "safe zone" and improve and expand my wardrobe. I feel safe with black shoes, and greys and blues in an outfit. So I'm trying to learn how to wear browns and other colors. I just have to remember to come back to my old standard at times too, to get the variety that I'm looking for!


----------



## mommatook1

Monday.


----------



## lexy

mommatook1,
I love your style. It´s modern but classic.


----------



## mommatook1

lexy said:


> mommatook1,
> I love your style. It´s modern but classic.


Thanks. Here's Tuesday... Trying out some new AE Sutters I got on sale from the shoe barn.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something new to exhibit . . .*

Today is the debut for this suit - otherwise, the weather in NYC would preclude suit-wearing. Such is personal vanity . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Vintage (i.e. late 1980's) Hermes
Braces - Trafalgar
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wide stripes, big cuffs, nice suit!!


----------



## upr_crust

Wildblue said:


> Thanks yet again, fellas. The watch is my nice one, a two-tone rose gold Breitling Chronomat w/ blue face. My daily wearer is a Breitling Airwolf, but it's at Breitling service for a couple weeks for a polish and replace the copilot module battery.
> 
> I wish I could say the shoes are a fancy brand, but they're custom from a shop in Korea. I know what you mean about the brown shoes. My quest is to break out of my "safe zone" and improve and expand my wardrobe. I feel safe with black shoes, and greys and blues in an outfit. So I'm trying to learn how to wear browns and other colors. I just have to remember to come back to my old standard at times too, to get the variety that I'm looking for!


Welcome back to the US - I am sure that you are happier facing an Alaskan summer than an Iraqi one - glad that you are back home in one piece.


----------



## Jovan

Upr, welcome back!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you - with the summer heat, my postings will most likely be irregular, but as I've added to my wardrobe of late, I need some venue via which I can show it all off  .



Jovan said:


> Upr, welcome back!


----------



## mombi

Im wearing a denim colored button down that is polo, skinny levi jeans and a pair of navy TOMS!!! (LOVE MY TOMS)!!!!


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks, good to see you again, Upr!


----------



## Regillus

Wildblue said:


> Thanks, good to see you again, Upr!


Yes I've missed your posts for the last few days Upr. Was wondering where you went. Good to see you back. Yes it was hot last week, wasn't it? It reached 102 degrees in Boston.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Wildblue, and Regillus, ironically enough, I was in Boston last week, on vacation - I know EXACTLY how hot it was.

But, for my sins (against my net worth), I recently bought today's suit, hence its display today.

Suit, shirt, and tie are BB
Pocket square is Robert Talbott
Shoes are Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful ps, upr!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Summertime!


























Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Wildblue, and Regillus, ironically enough, I was in Boston last week, on vacation - I know EXACTLY how hot it was.
> 
> But, for my sins (against my net worth), I recently bought today's suit, hence its display today.
> 
> Suit, shirt, and tie are BB
> Pocket square is Robert Talbott
> Shoes are Harris, via Barney's NYC


Quite nice as usual UC. Good to have you back´´

Cheers


----------



## mommatook1

Wednesday.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

mommatook1 said:


> Wednesday.


Nice, but I think it's a too short to value the ensemble.
Still, I like the little I see

Cheers

Vic


----------



## MikeDT

Blue Hanyu shirt (Made in China), brown Huolong cotton shorts (Made in China)


----------



## MikeDT

Hitman said:


> Based on his age and ethnicity, that hairstyle (or lack there of) is actually quite popular. I see lots of young men here in Korea that look like they put a lot of effort into their clothes but seem to have forgotten about their hair. In my opinion it's just an age culture difference.


I think GWAlex is trying to do a Korean style. Although it usually works better when one has more hair, ..... or perhaps he did just get out of bed?







Nice blazer though.

I seem to remember him mentioning that is ethnicity is Chinese. One sees a lot of Korean and Japanese styles where I am on young gents. I call it manga or anime hair. 









At my school it's against the rules to have such hairstyles. Sensible short back and sides only.


----------



## upr_crust

A nearly totally Brooks Bros. day - blazer, trousers, shirt, tie and shoes.

The bow tie is an experiment - a larger "butterfly" than my others, and in a foulard fabric, rather than a silk repp.


----------



## mommatook1

themanfromlisbon said:


> Nice, but I think it's a too short to value the ensemble.
> Still, I like the little I see
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Yes, for some reason the tapatalk app was blocking my second pic for being too large, even after I shrunk it. Apparently there is some kind of photo quota which I have now exceeded.

Thanks though; for your consideration I was wearing matching navy blue gabardine pants (side tabs, no belt), brown plain captoe Alden bals, and neutral cufflinks with silver and gold accents that matched the tie bar.


----------



## Jonny

Shorts and t-shirt.


----------



## simonfoy

Welcome Back Upr. Nice to see you posting back on the forum. Elegance has been restored and all is well with the world. x


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you Simon - good to see you posting as well.



simonfoy said:


> Welcome Back Upr. Nice to see you posting back on the forum. Elegance has been restored and all is well with the world. x


----------



## blaze79




----------



## upr_crust

What to wear when it's to get to 92F/33C by the afternoon - something light and comfortable.


----------



## MikeDT

^^^^^^^^
Hey I like the seersucker Upr.

Blue shirt, brown shorts.


----------



## MikeDT

Very dark blue shirt with dragons, favourite jeans.


----------



## blaze79

MikeDT said:


> Very dark blue shirt with dragons, favourite jeans.
> View attachment 2734


No offense, but that look/style doesn't work at all IMO


----------



## Jovan

blaze79 said:


>


Loving it. Where did you get the sport coat from and what fabric is it?



MikeDT said:


> Very dark blue shirt with dragons, favourite jeans.
> View attachment 2734


 I hate to quote an internet phrase but, "ur doin it wrong." Something like off white or natural linen trousers with penny loafers would work much better if you're going to mix eastern with western styles.


----------



## upr_crust

*A slight dip in temperatures, a short return to conventional business attire . . .*

It's to be slightly cooler in NYC today, and I've a meeting all day (in New Jersey, of all places), hence the more conventional business attire.

Suit - Hickey-Freeman
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Company
Shoes - Adam Derrick To Boot


----------



## blaze79

Jovan said:


> Loving it. Where did you get the sport coat from and what fabric is it?


Thanks 

The coat is Matinique and 100% cotton


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> What to wear when it's to get to 92F/33C by the afternoon - something light and comfortable.


Great, UC. One of your best, or, at least, to my tasye. The tie is really great.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

blaze79 said:


>


Good looking, blaze. My kind of shoes, would like to see it closer

Cheers


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Today:

Sacoor Bros. linen blazer
Wesley shirt and trousers
Drakes tie (one of my fav.)
Crockett & Jones suede shoes





































Carpe Diem

Vic


----------



## Luftvier

Gloriously and unabashedly OTT Wednesday. I ended up with this orange and pink Talbott tie from a Brooks tie lot I bought from eBay, and I have no idea what one should wear it with. Here's a go. It's likely to never be worn by me again. Shirt's a blue POW with a pink overcheck.


----------



## Acct2000

I like the tie with that outfit. You can probably wear it again.


----------



## upr_crust

MikeDT said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Hey I like the seersucker Upr.


Thanks, Mike.



themanfromlisbon said:


> Great, UC. One of your best, or, at least, to my tasye. The tie is really great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


Thanks, V. I specifically didn't post the seersucker suit pix on That Other Website, as the ties similar to this one that I've worn before have gathered me a lot of flak. Glad that someone likes at least one of them.

Looking good, too, V.



Luftvier said:


> Gloriously and unabashedly OTT Wednesday. I ended up with this orange and pink Talbott tie from a Brooks tie lot I bought from eBay, and I have no idea what one should wear it with. Here's a go. It's likely to never be worn by me again. Shirt's a blue POW with a pink overcheck.


I think that the combo works - it's certainly outside of your usual metier of style, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. The suit also is a very flattering silhouette for you.


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier: Great, but get that looked at. It can't be comfortable living without a mouth.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> Thanks, V. I specifically didn't post the seersucker suit pix on That Other Website, as the ties similar to this one that I've worn before have gathered me a lot of flak. Glad that someone likes at least one of them.
> 
> Looking good, too, V.


UC, let me ask you something: you often mention That Other Website, but I don't know how to access it. Could you be so kind to help me?
I would be grateful
And thanks for the nice words
Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

Vic,

I hope that my rather odd sense of humor has not confused you - when I speak of "That Other Website", I am speaking of styleforum.net. It is structured in a way similar to this web site - I am sure that you can find your way around it when you've the chance and the time to do so.

You are always welcome for the kind words - you always know how to dress up, but look totally relaxed.



themanfromlisbon said:


> UC, let me ask you something: you often mention That Other Website, but I don't know how to access it. Could you be so kind to help me?
> I would be grateful
> And thanks for the nice words
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a little less severe than yesterday's attire . . .*

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - J. Press
PS - Anonymous maker - via Syms
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (sterling silver set with garnets)
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Luftvier

*SCENE*
_Philadelphia. August. Early Morning. Underground, on the Westbound El by the Courthouse._​
*Random Old Guy:* (walking up to me as we exit the El) Hey, counselor, are those brown shoes?

*Me: *Oh, no, they're burgundy.

*ROG: *Eh? Well, they look brown to me&#8230;(pregnant pause}&#8230;The judge is gonna throw you outta court for that, you know.

*Me: *Have a nice day! (walking away briskly).

_EXEUNT._


----------



## Jovan

I can't tell if he _assumed_ you were a lawyer or was using it to insult you.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - BB
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Luftvier

Trial run of a new shirt.


----------



## Regillus

Jovan said:


> Luftvier: Great, but get that looked at. It can't be comfortable living without a mouth.


I'm ROFL.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pliny

upr_crust said:


> What to wear when it's to get to 92F/33C by the afternoon - something light and comfortable.


Ditto earlier comment- I wasn't aware u'd been away from AAAC but I was disappointed with the biz over on the other forum and glad you're back with always classy fits - esp like your use of bright colors


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the support. It's still hot and humid here in NYC, so I'll not be dressing up that much this week, but will share pix when I do.

As for bright colors, it seems that some of the gentlemen at That Other Website get very nervous and twitchy when they see someone wearing colors they consider too bright - funny lot, them.



Pliny said:


> Ditto earlier comment- I wasn't aware u'd been away from AAAC but I was disappointed with the biz over on the other forum and glad you're back with always classy fits - esp like your use of bright colors


----------



## Luftvier

How and humid Monday. Sleeves need lengthening.


----------



## Regillus

Luftvier said:


> How and humid Monday. Sleeves need lengthening.


Looking good, Lufty! It's nice to see someone in a color other than blue, black, or charcoal gray. Oh, and just one more thing (c.f. Columbo); have you heard that Billy Idol song "Eyes without a Face?":wink2:


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier: Really dig that vintage 4x1 double breasted suit. Looks great and definitely isn't just an '80s affectation.


----------



## MikeDT

Jovan said:


> Luftvier: Really dig that vintage 4x1 double breasted suit. Looks great and definitely isn't just an '80s affectation.


I've seen the 4x1 style in early '50s movies, think I've even seen 6x1 in those as well. What goes around comes around, I guess. Maybe the fedora is due for a return as well?


----------



## mommatook1

Luftvier said:


> *SCENE*
> _Philadelphia. August. Early Morning. Underground, on the Westbound El by the Courthouse._​
> *Random Old Guy:* (walking up to me as we exit the El) Hey, counselor, are those brown shoes?
> 
> *Me: *Oh, no, they're burgundy.
> 
> *ROG: *Eh? Well, they look brown to me&#8230;(pregnant pause}&#8230;The judge is gonna throw you outta court for that, you know.
> 
> *Me: *Have a nice day! (walking away briskly).
> 
> _EXEUNT._


Makes me think of Joe Pesci wearing the leather jacket to court in My Cousin Vinny.

Great look, love the tie.


----------



## Jovan

MikeDT said:


> I've seen the 4x1 style in early '50s movies, think I've even seen 6x1 in those as well. What goes around comes around, I guess. Maybe the fedora is due for a return as well?


 Precisely my point. Clothing enthusiasts on internet forums frequently hate on the 4x1 or 6x1 but can hardly ever explain _why_ they do except for "IT'S TOO EIGHTIES!!!" They're dissing an otherwise classic buttoning configuration because of an association with hideous pastel numbers it just happened to be on.


----------



## upr_crust

More warm-weather attire . . .


----------



## Cary Grant

A couple of recent fits before I retreat back into my hidey-hole.


----------



## perpetualscholar

Another terrific look Upr: I wish that I was confident enough to wear seersucker to work!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Perpetual. I've only recently started wearing seersucker, and my office is business casual, and I'm the office eccentric, so I have much leeway in what I wear.



perpetualscholar said:


> Another terrific look Upr: I wish that I was confident enough to wear seersucker to work!


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures are down a bit in NYC - time to return to suit-wearing.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
Braces - Trafalgar
Shoes - BB Peal


----------



## themanfromlisbon

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures are down a bit in NYC - time to return to suit-wearing.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Shoes - BB Peal


Your elegance is always required.

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Cary Grant said:


> A couple of recent fits before I retreat back into my hidey-hole.
> 
> View attachment 2758
> View attachment 2759


 Well, well...long time gone, CG! Great to see your return

Cheers

Vic


----------



## themanfromlisbon

The heat is here to stay. And though wearing tie and coat is a torture, today I had to. So, here I am





































Cheers

Vic


----------



## Cary Grant

themanfromlisbon said:


> Well, well...long time gone, CG! Great to see your return
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Vic


 Nice combo today.


----------



## simonfoy

Upr, Love today's post. That tie is something else, very nice indeed. Hope it's cooled down a little for you. Wet here, very wet.

Simon xxx


----------



## MikeDT

Dressing very informally at the moment, because that's what they like at summer school.







T-shirt to match my avatar.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thanks Vic and Simon for your kind comments.

The weather has held steady here in NYC, so I'm suited up again.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & Tie - Lewin
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures are down a bit in NYC - time to return to suit-wearing.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Shoes - BB Peal


I like the tie! And you got at the Boston M.F.A?
I'll have to look into that. Cheerio, Upr.


----------



## perpetualscholar

Another fabulous week of suits, Upr! Friday's was a grand slam: the pocket square and cufflinks complemented the tie perfectly...


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you Regillus and Perpetual.

I find that I have cause to don a suit this evening, and having time on my hands, I recorded my efforts. For your entertainment, then . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, for Barney's NYC


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


>


Nice to see you posting again, upr_crust; I really like those two grey suits: they look smashing on you. Is the pin/chalk strip grey or a blue?


----------



## Jovan

Hope my casual attire won't spin too many heads with all the great suits here as of late. 

RLP madras shirt
LE Legacy Chino 11" shorts
Bean Signature Blucher Moc


----------



## upr_crust

Jake Genezen said:


> Nice to see you posting again, upr_crust; I really like those two grey suits: they look smashing on you. Is the pin/chalk strip grey or a blue?


The widely-spaced striped suit is a medium grey (it is the center photograph of the three that you quoted). The two suits are from Paul Stuart's - their Paul model fit my current size/shape quite well, better than BB's, IMHO. The only downside is that Stuart's suits, even on sale, are more than BB's at full price.


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> The widely-spaced striped suit is a medium grey (it is the center photograph of the three that you quoted). The two suits are from Paul Stuart's - their Paul model fit my current size/shape quite well, better than BB's, IMHO. The only downside is that Stuart's suits, even on sale, are more than BB's at full price.


Sorry, Upr_crust, I worded my question wrongly: I was just wondering if the colour of the stripe on the grey suit was a shade of blue? The blue tie works very well with the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Jake Genezen said:


> Sorry, Upr_crust, I worded my question wrongly: I was just wondering if the colour of the stripe on the grey suit was a shade of blue? The blue tie works very well with the suit.


No, from what I can tell, the stripe is, if anything, very slightly pinkish, but to my eyes, it merely reads as a lighter shade of grey.


----------



## Wildblue

Suit of the day.


----------



## dan138zig

Hi guys,

I need your opinion about this jacket's arm width, both the lower and upper part. Do you think it's too big? Never mind the ugly t-shirt and pants.


















Thanks


----------



## YoungClayB

dan138zig said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your opinion about this jacket's arm width, both the lower and upper part. Do you think it's too big? Never mind the ugly t-shirt and pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


That jacket looks enormous on you. Try coming down 2 sizes.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, after several days of rain, and dressing up is again feasible.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## MikeDT

Blue white stripe patterned polo shirt, brown shorts.


----------



## arkirshner

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


Each item is fine but they don't work together. The scale of suit and shirt stripes are almost the same. The following articles discuss pattern coordination in detail.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?69451-Combining-Patterns-Part-I

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?69480-Combining-Patterns-Part-II


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> The sun has returned to NYC, after several days of rain, and dressing up is again feasible.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


Lovely suit Upr. I love the square design. Works great with the tie xx


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Lovely suit Upr. I love the square design. Works great with the tie xx


Thank you, Simon - always good to see you posting.


----------



## Regillus

Wildblue said:


> Suit of the day.


I like the hat. Where did you get it? Is that one the only one you have?


----------



## Pliny

upr_crust said:


> The sun has returned to NYC, after several days of rain, and dressing up is again feasible.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


Those shoes are a great color.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Pliny. The color of my shoes today (indeed, the color of my entire outfit) is a bit more basic.


----------



## perpetualscholar

Upr: really like that tie - is it new? Details, please!


----------



## upr_crust

perpetualscholar said:


> Upr: really like that tie - is it new? Details, please!


Yes, the tie is new - a present from a female work colleague who bought it as a souvenir in Florence, Italy. The brand name is Spinelli (and no, I've never heard of the brand either).

Glad that you like it, in any event.


----------



## Acct2000

I also like the tie!!


----------



## Psych

Hello Everyone!

First time poster but long time lurker! I initially came across this website as I was perparing for graduate school interviews early February. I e-mailed Andy and he was kind enough to personally e-mail me back.

Since then, I have been acquiring a new professional wardrobe and following all the members on here.

Hope to become involved and post pictures this following Monday.

Best,

Psych


----------



## simonfoy

Psych said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> First time poster but long time lurker! I initially came across this website as I was perparing for graduate school interviews early February. I e-mailed Andy and he was kind enough to personally e-mail me back.
> 
> Since then, I have been acquiring a new professional wardrobe and following all the members on here.
> 
> Hope to become involved and post pictures this following Monday.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Psych


Welcome and I hope to see some photos soon.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Pliny. The color of my shoes today (indeed, the color of my entire outfit) is a bit more basic.


In which case she has great taste, that is a great tie.


----------



## Wildblue

Regillus said:


> I like the hat. Where did you get it? Is that one the only one you have?


Thanks, dude. That one's a Selentino Queen, and my favorite dress hat. Got it in an NYC hat store, JJ's if I remember right. I've got several hats, mostly in classic fedora styles, which is my personal preference.


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit more relaxed to end the week.

Everything is Brooks Bros., save for the belt and the socks.


----------



## Pliny

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Pliny. The color of my shoes today (indeed, the color of my entire outfit) is a bit more basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> v nice- FdL patterns often look OTT IMO but this works great and the PS captures the mood.


----------



## twe_Ed

I'm struggling more with the knot...I couldn't leave the house with my tie like that regardless of the stripes issue.



arkirshner said:


> Each item is fine but they don't work together. The scale of suit and shirt stripes are almost the same. The following articles discuss pattern coordination in detail.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?69451-Combining-Patterns-Part-I
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?69480-Combining-Patterns-Part-II


----------



## upr_crust

Another Saturday night, and I find myself needing to be suited up. I tried for something of a "Mad Men" look - here are the results.


----------



## Jovan

Less pocket square showing and you've got it! Just curious, what was the event and why did you choose to go without the tie bar?


----------



## MikeDT

Beige shirt, Burberry(sure!) denim shorts. 







"I onc had a girl or should I say she onc" ... which was on the yellow star Beatles shirt in the background.


----------



## Wildblue

After a day of teaching my wife on the shooting range, we changed clothes behind a skeet shot shed and went downtown to a fine restaurant. Only in Alaska.  Quite the date night.

I decided to go just a bit more flamboyant with the accessory colors. Given all the rain we're having, and impending fall, I also wanted to take advantage of a final opportunity to wear the Panama this season. (until a planned southern vacation this winter) My BBB Montechristi. Got several compliments on it tonight.  Dang, I like this hat.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Less pocket square showing and you've got it! Just curious, what was the event and why did you choose to go without the tie bar?


The "event" was to meet up with a couple of people for drinks, which turned out to be less of an event than anticipated, and I couldn't get the tie bar to stay clipped to my shirt collar (I'd never used it before - an artifact from my late husband).

The pocket square sank into my pocket over the course of the evening - gravity will always succeed in these matters . . .


----------



## The Rambler

Very jaunty montecristi, WB: who is BBB?


----------



## Wildblue

The Rambler said:


> Very jaunty montecristi, WB: who is BBB?


Thanks! Brent Black, maker of some of the finest Montechristi Panamas in the world:
https://www.brentblack.com/


----------



## Acct2000

Your outfit looked sharp, WildBlue!


----------



## upr_crust

Another Monday morning . . .

Suit, shirt, tie and shoes - BB
Cufflinks - Wedgwood


----------



## WouldaShoulda

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Your outfit looked sharp, WildBlue!


As well as the arm candy!!


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> Another Monday morning . . .
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie and shoes - BB
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood


Very nice Upr. I like the shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

A slight reversal from yesterday's attire - blue shirt and purple tie vs. purple shirt and blue tie.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wide stripes,

wider cuffs,

Nice!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Have a nice day, guys

Vic


----------



## Regillus

It's 23AUG2011 3:35pm:

Upr, did you feel the earthquake? It happened a short while ago.


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> It's 23AUG2011 3:35pm:
> 
> Upr, did you feel the earthquake? It happened a short while ago.


Ironically enough, I did not even though I was eating lunch (a long and rather liquid affair - the retirement of a former boss of mine) below ground level. The fact that the space was formerly a bank vault may have had much to do with the lack of tremor, however.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhit
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - J & M (Italian-made)


----------



## Jovan

Forgot to make this x-post yesterday.

Some photos of my New Mexico vacation...

On Sandia Peak, which is always 25 degrees cooler at the top. Really weird going through 60 degree weather in the middle of August. Only noteworthy things I'm wearing are the McGregor Drizzler and Sperry Top-Siders.



















Changed into clothes more appropriate for The Melting Pot later that day. I had never been before, so I was surprised at how casual (to say the least) most of the customers and staff were.

BB GF sack blazer
Mercer OCBD
RLP tie
Kent Wang pocket square
LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chino
Florsheim pennies










At the Botanic Garden, part of ABQ BioPark.

LE "Trim Fit" OCBD (from before Tailored Fit apparently)
LE Legacy Chino shorts
Sperry Top-Siders










The s/o finds a new pet, but unfortunately we couldn't bring him with us. (The amount we'd spend per year on sugar would be ridiculous anyway.)










In historic downtown Santa Fe.

Arizona polo
same LE chinos (hey, I was packing light!)
Bean Signature bluchers










Lots of personal computer history in Albuquerque. In the New Mexico Museum of Natural History and Science, we find the lost members of the original Microsoft team.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks for sharing your vacation with us, Jovan. Comfortable, functional clothing choices, throughout! Recalling a brief stint I spent at Sandia Labs, many , many years ago, you and your girlfriend appear to be remarkably cool and unaffected by the repressive (but dry!) heat, characteristic of the area. It looks as if you both had a wonderful time. Thanks again. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Jovan, for the travelogue - my experience of New Mexico (at least ABQ and Santa Fe) was the same as yours - wild differences in temperature due to altitude, and very casually dressed locals.

From the canyons of the Southwest, to the concrete canyons of NYC . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jovan

You're most welcome, gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

Something more relaxed to end the week . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*A fall preview, and a suit altered . . .*

I just received back from Brooks Bros. a suit that I had made for me some eight years ago, which needed alterations as I am thinner now than I was when the suit was made. I have one photo from 2003 above, showing me in the suit, in comparison with a shot taken this evening shown below it. It's pushing the season to wear a three-piece suit in August, but, there it is . . .

















More of the suit, 2011 . . .


----------



## Jovan

I did a double take at first. Thought you had grown back your trademark goatee in one day flat until I actually read your post and scrolled down...


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> I did a double take at first. Thought you had grown back your trademark goatee in one day flat until I actually read your post and scrolled down...


My goatee is my trademark? I'd never considered that. It would be amusing to be the Chia Pet of facial hair, but no, I'm still clean-shaven, and most likely to remain that way.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## MikeDT

upr_crust said:


> I just received back from Brooks Bros. a suit that I had made for me some eight years ago, which needed alterations as I am thinner now than I was when the suit was made. I have one photo from 2003 above, showing me in the suit, in comparison with a shot taken this evening shown below it. It's pushing the season to wear a three-piece suit in August, but, there it is . . .


I approve Upr, great look.


----------



## upr_crust

*I gave up Communism for Lent . . .*



MikeDT said:


> I approve Upr, great look.


 . . . having shaved off the Van **** at the beginning of March - but yes, everyone has said that I looked like Lenin when my facial hair was in place.


----------



## upr_crust

Something relaxed to wear after Hurricane Irene . . .


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> My goatee is my trademark? I'd never considered that. It would be amusing to be the Chia Pet of facial hair, but no, I'm still clean-shaven, and most likely to remain that way.


That's best. You look younger now than you did three years ago!!


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Something relaxed to wear after Hurricane Irene . . .


Great look today Upr. Love the contrast between colours top and bottom. Are most of your shirts french cuffs? I ask because I have a few with FC but try to avoid them as I don't have a good collection of cufflinks and find the cuff too formal for what I wear, mainly sports jackets.

Are they black trousers with brown shoes?

Hope I find you well after the hurricane and that you are, in essense, not too effected by it. xx


----------



## upr_crust

Good to see you posting Simon. As for the cuffs, I have a lot of French cuffed shirts, which are supposed to be a no-no with sports jackets, but I thought that today's combination of patterns and colours made the double cuffs OK. The trousers are navy blue, not black - I was going for contrast, but not quite THAT much contrast.

As for Irene, my neighborhood of NYC escaped almost unscathed. I was housebound during the storm itself, but happily, the water (of which there was plenty) and the wind didn't come at the same time - heavy rains, but the worst winds were after the rains had stopped. I was little affected by the storm - the worst side effect was a mild case of "cabin fever".



simonfoy said:


> Great look today Upr. Love the contrast between colours top and bottom. Are most of your shirts french cuffs? I ask because I have a few with FC but try to avoid them as I don't have a good collection of cufflinks and find the cuff too formal for what I wear, mainly sports jackets.
> 
> Are they black trousers with brown shoes?
> 
> Hope I find you well after the hurricane and that you are, in essense, not too effected by it. xx


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It is good to hear that you weathered the storm (pun intended), as well as you did, upr crust. We can only hope that all of our affected AAAC members did as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

In the wake of Irene, the weather has been mild (certainly for August), clear and sunny - giving us all a chance to dry out.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Trafalgar
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC


----------



## simonfoy

Upr

I sincerely hope you don't think I was calling into question you wearing a FC with a sports jacket, far from it, I was merely asking your advice. I have many a SJ and not many suits, but a few shirts so was wondering if it was OK or not. Also the blue really works with the brown, I have always stayed away from those colours but it looks great,

I didn't want you thinking I was being picky or heaven forbid, rude. xxx

Simonx


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr
> 
> I sincerely hope you don't think I was calling into question you wearing a FC with a sports jacket, far from it, I was merely asking your advice. I have many a SJ and not many suits, but a few shirts so was wondering if it was OK or not. Also the blue really works with the brown, I have always stayed away from those colours but it looks great,
> 
> I didn't want you thinking I was being picky or heaven forbid, rude. xxx
> 
> Simonx


Simon,

I would never ascribe any question that you asked me as rude, and picky-ness is generally thought of in positive terms around here (we call is "discernment", I believe).

It is generally not considered the done thing to wear double-cuffed shirts with sports jackets, but, as you saw, it can be done without upsetting the horses . Also, the full-length photo of my SC does look a bit brown, but IRL it is grey (though brown and blue in this case would work as well).


----------



## upr_crust

*Something as a last hurrah for summer . . .*

The weather will be warm enough for pincord here in NYC today, but not so hot as to be oppressive while wearing a jacket.

Suit - Haspel
Shirt, tie, and shoes - BB


----------



## Regillus

Upr: I've always worn navy blue and charcoal gray suits; solid colors and pinstripes. I've never worn seersucker or pincord, but now that I've seen how it looks on someone who clearly knows how to wear it; the idea of getting a couple such suits is beginning to grow on me. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus, thanks for the compliments - it took me several attempts to make wearing seersucker or pincord look attractive.

Today's attire is hardly as challenging - very simple, really - grey suit, blue shirt, red tie, black shoes.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS -Ashear
Cufflinks - Anon. 
Braces - PRL
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## simonfoy

Lovely today Upr, they really do make a great job of your shirts. They always look so crisp and clean. 

Bring back the goatee I say lol

Simon x


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Lovely today Upr, they really do make a great job of your shirts. They always look so crisp and clean.
> 
> Bring back the goatee I say lol
> 
> Simon x


My shirt laundry will be happy to hear you say that, but they still don't deliver to Preston .

As for the goatee, it's not making a revival any time soon, unless my chin wattles get so long that I need the facial hair to hide them!


----------



## upr_crust

Last posting this week - everyone enjoy their weekend (three-day weekend in the US).

Suit, shirt, shoes and tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink


----------



## mipcar

I think that was excellent timing that after an extended abscence I've logged in today to see this particular posting. I've aquired a 3piece (photo's to follow) which looks a bit like the same colouring as your outfit and I was going to ask for suggestions as to what shirt/tie to try with it.

My initial thoughts were also for a white shirt and a strong coloured tie though I was thinking more a red or yellow tie.

I hope the pics I plan to put up of the fabric will be realistic as I am open to suggestions.

Edit: the posting I was referring to was the reply by MikeDT to the 3 piece grey suit Upr Crust was wearing.


----------



## upr_crust

*The long weekend is over, and it's September - time to dress up like an adult . . .*

. . . even though it's a rainy day in NYC.

Suit, tie, and PS - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Bjorn

HT jacket
Country shirt from TM Lewin
Blue HM Jeans
Brown Italian loafers
Laco flieger A watch

Pheasant pocket square from bestinthecountry


Very comfy


----------



## upr_crust

*Another rainy day in NYC . . .*

Trying to hold down the sartorial fort in the midst of more rain . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Thompson, via Harrod's, Heathrow Terminal 3
Shoes - Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's NYC


----------



## rlp271

This is what I was wearing 2 weeks ago for my wedding.

This picture is what you have to wear for a traditional Korean wedding.









This is what you wear underneath. It's called a hanbok. When you put on that much silk, in August, it gets incredibly hot. I don't think we look half bad after an hour and a half of pictures and a one hour ceremony.


----------



## upr_crust

I will be having drinks on the water this evening - a harbor cruise benefit party - hence the flashier accessories for today (not that I especially need an excuse for flashy accessories, but . .. )

Suit - Paul Stuart
Tie - Richard James, via Barney's NYC
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - BB (Aldens)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

rlp271 said:


> This is what I was wearing 2 weeks ago for my wedding.


Mozel Tov, and nice pictures!!


----------



## simonfoy

Lovely Upr, Lovely. As always


----------



## Wildblue

I'm doing a professional business industry convention this week. You get a range of attire from attendees, but in keeping with my personal style goals, I decided that I'm going to attempt top-notch this week. As usual, I decided to travel in full suit and tie as well, partially due to my desire to honor the heritage of aviation travel.

So far, it's really paying off. Some great compliments from some people, and I can tell that the attire is really standing out (in a good way) among the peers, in a very professional setting. Some attendees are getting approached like blue-collar workers, some as if they were top management. Quite interesting how a man's attire works. It seems that often, the clothes will get you a first look, or first approach. After that, it's up to the man whether he lives up to the assumption (or lives down to it if he dresses poorly) that he just created in the other person's mind.

So today is a bit Sam Hober-themed. This is a custom tie he made for me, and I'm loving it. Clean, classic, and classy, just what I'm trying to put together now. The pocket square is also by Sam Hober, the official AAAC PS. Yay! Please excuse the hotel room pics.



















And since Indianapolis is being a bit windy and rainy this year, here's the whole ensemble:


----------



## upr_crust

*A last (or nearly last) hurrah for summer . . .*

Getting one more use out of my pincord before it goes into hibernation. At least the weather in NYC warrants its wearing - temp's in the low to mid 80's F/ 27-29C this afternoon, and little chance of rain (for once!).

Suit - Haspel
Shirt - BB
Tie - Arthur & Fox, Paris
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - BB (neither Peals nor Aldens)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wildblue said:


> I'm doing a professional business industry convention this week.


The brown shoes and belt are fine for day or travel, but I might have switched to black for the convention or evening.

Otherwise, I concur; simpler is betterer!!


----------



## rlp271

WouldaShoulda said:


> Mozel Tov, and nice pictures!!


Thank you


----------



## simonfoy

Hi All

Long time without a picture post from me as it is the first time I have dressed smartly in a long time. Pyjamas are definitely overrated.

Here goes


[URL="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6077/6130437904_de46c1ddff_b.jpg"]

[URL="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6077/6130436826_7f6816b48b_b.jpg"]

[URL="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6129885161_44a14531af_b.jpg"]

[URL="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6201/6129884467_bc60dea408_b.jpg"]


----------



## upr_crust

Great to see you back, Simon, and you look great - you took the plunge with the covert cloth coat from Tyrwhitt, I see.

You have out-dressed me for the day - good for you!


----------



## Jovan

Wildblue said:


> I'm doing a professional business industry convention this week. You get a range of attire from attendees, but in keeping with my personal style goals, I decided that I'm going to attempt top-notch this week. As usual, I decided to travel in full suit and tie as well, partially due to my desire to honor the heritage of aviation travel.
> 
> So far, it's really paying off. Some great compliments from some people, and I can tell that the attire is really standing out (in a good way) among the peers, in a very professional setting. Some attendees are getting approached like blue-collar workers, some as if they were top management. Quite interesting how a man's attire works. It seems that often, the clothes will get you a first look, or first approach. After that, it's up to the man whether he lives up to the assumption (or lives down to it if he dresses poorly) that he just created in the other person's mind.
> 
> So today is a bit Sam Hober-themed. This is a custom tie he made for me, and I'm loving it. Clean, classic, and classy, just what I'm trying to put together now. The pocket square is also by Sam Hober, the official AAAC PS. Yay! Please excuse the hotel room pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Indianapolis is being a bit windy and rainy this year, here's the whole ensemble:


You probably made a great impression with what you're wearing.  Only nitpick: Given that the herringbone suit is one colour, a tie with stripes/pattern/texture might have added a little more interest.

Share more details please! I love the raincoat and fedora.



simonfoy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Long time without a picture post from me as it is the first time I have dressed smartly in a long time. Pyjamas are definitely overrated.
> 
> Here goes


Glad you're mobile again.  Is it really covert coat weather over there already?!


----------



## simonfoy

Jovan

It is Covert Coat weather here in August, Up North here we've had a terrible summer. It was cold here today, been cold and miserable all week. 

Bruce, I could never outdress you, Oh master of the cloth. Thanks for the kind words. I really hope it looks OK. Tie was a little big (knot) and it was the coats first outing, shoes too. They are lovely, special order from Barkers.

Thanks x

PS Upr, I got it from the Oxford Shirt Company, it was reduced from £399 to £75, I just HAD to have it. x


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Jovan
> 
> It is Covert Coat weather here in August, Up North here we've had a terrible summer. It was cold here today, been cold and miserable all week.
> 
> Bruce, I could never outdress you, Oh master of the cloth. Thanks for the kind words. I really hope it looks OK. Tie was a little big (knot) and it was the coats first outing, shoes too. They are lovely, special order from Barkers.
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> PS Upr, I got it from the Oxford Shirt Company, it was reduced from £399 to £75, I just HAD to have it. x


The coat looks great, and you couldn't afford NOT to buy it at 75 GBP - the shoes are way cool, too.

As for the tie knot, the fashion at That Other Website is a double four-in-hand - wrap the wider end of the tie twice around the narrower, (rather than once, with a simple four-in-hand). It makes a less symmetrical knot, but is less bulky than a half or full Windsor.


----------



## MikeDT

Blue blazer, blue shirt, blue jeans, blue roofs, blue sky.

Probably the only DB blue blazer in Xilinhot.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> The coat looks great, and you couldn't afford NOT to buy it at 75 GBP - the shoes are way cool, too.
> 
> As for the tie knot, the fashion at That Other Website is a double four-in-hand - wrap the wider end of the tie twice around the narrower, (rather than once, with a simple four-in-hand). It makes a less symmetrical knot, but is less bulky than a half or full Windsor.


Personally, I think that a well tied four-in-hand looks good with almost any degree of spread... except of course the Keaton a.k.a. "WTF" collar.


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks for the inputs, fellas.

Simon, lookin good!

Here's today's conference attire. More compliments through the day, and at the evening party tonight, I even got a "good evening, senator!" from a dude. Funny. I've never worn this color combo before, with the pale yellow, but having seen other men do it, I thought I'd put together an outfit and see how it works. Think I'll do it again. Again, please excuse the poor hotel room pics. The shirt is a standard light blue. The PS is a slightly lighter powder blue, with white edging.


----------



## Acct2000

Beautiful picture, Mike!!

Nice, sharp casual outfit and great, interesting background!


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, WildBlue. While I'm not a big fan of tie clips and tacks, that's a matter of personal taste.

Your clothes fit and are well chosen. I like gold or yellow ties with a blue blazer, too. (If the blazer is not blue, I apologize; the outfit still looks good!


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks, yeah, sorry again for the poorer pics. The blazer is indeed a standard navy blue.

I took today's conference pic a little earlier in the day, with daylight through the hotel room window, which helps with picture color, I think. This is still one of my favorite ties. Lately, I've been trying out the "reverse poof" a lot, just seeing how the points come out when casually stuffed in the pocket, and I'm liking how they've been coming out. A bit of rain again, but to be honest, I really just felt like wearing the trenchcoat and hat.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Is that a single button suit jacket? In any event, Wild Blue, you are once again sporting a classic and wonderful look. Well done and hope you are enjoying your visit to Hoosierville! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Nope, you can faintly see the buttonhole below.


----------



## Wildblue

Yup, that's a 2-button suit. Wore it again today for the airline travel. I think of this as my "presidential" tie, as it seems the various presidents are always wearing this color. Don't really see them wearing pocket squares, though. I know Biden does.



















Where is everybody? Used to have all sorts of people sharing in this thread.


----------



## upr_crust

*The beginning of a new week, and a new cycle of suits . . . .*

I've gotten tired of the suits that I'd been wearing over the summer, so I'm starting a new cycle of them this week.

And, yes, Wildblue, the number of active posters on this thread has dwindled to a precious few - many of the former regulars now post at That Other Website (styleforum.net - I cross-post there, to my peril). It is unfortunate, but a situation easily fixed by others getting into the habit of posting their photos.

FWIW, then, today's ensemble.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
One of your best looks, Sir...outstanding!


----------



## lbv2k

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> One of your best looks, Sir...outstanding!


I completely concur !!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> Personally, I think that a well tied four-in-hand looks good with almost any degree of spread... except of course the Keaton a.k.a. "WTF" collar.


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/beetlejuice1.jpg/

Keaton WTF :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Hard to believe that guy was Batman just a year later. Where is Michael these days? He's a brilliant actor and it's a shame he sort of fell off the radar.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfits, WildBlue and Upr!!

Nice ties in both of WildBlue and Upr's pictures.


----------



## Wildblue

eagle2250 said:


> ^^One of your best looks, Sir...outstanding!


I concur as well! That's a very rich tie on Upr. Very nice.

Thanks, Forsberg.

Airlines lost my luggage yesterday, so I made a trip to a men's store today and picked up a nice day's worth of clothes. Should (hopefully) be covered by the airlines. I'll wear it tomorrow, I think.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's suit is a suit that I've not worn in a while. It's always something of a gamble when I do that, as I seem to be changing shape with every season. Today's trousers could stand to be taken in at the waist - always a welcome alteration, IMHO.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## jwlester

Bruce Wayne said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/beetlejuice1.jpg/
> 
> Keaton WTF :icon_smile_wink:


A favorite childhood memory was walking into a friends living room Thanksgiving weekend and being speechlessly shocked to find Keaton sitting on the couch. Apparently, he was a second cousin or some such thing and in the area visiting the family.

 "As usual, I decided to travel in full suit and tie as well, partially due to my desire to honor the heritage of aviation travel." - WildBlue

Thank you for respecting the industry. I grew up in the industry and my father never went to work without a sharp suit on. We were required, until the day he died, to wear coat and tie to fly. He routinely bemoaned the sliding of the industry and society into what it is today. I suppose it is this very reason I find myself here today.

I struggle endlessly to deal with a work environment getting more and more casual. Everyone's morning would be so much simpler if you could just pick which suit, shirt, and tie to wear as your uniform for the day. I still get endless questions when I fly with coworkers and wear a sport coat (always).

Anywho, all look splendid. Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## upr_crust

Another suit fresh in the rotation.

Suit - Hickey-Freeman
Shirt - BB
Tie - Barney's
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
Shoes - J & M (Italian made)


----------



## Fashionguy88

Brooks Brothers navy pinstripe suit
Pink RL Rugby shirt
Sperry boatshoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sorry but I just have to ask, Fashionguy88; with a decidedly all business, business suit...why the Sperry boat shoes? Does that work for anyone else? :icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

*Or indeed, why a knit polo shirt . . .*

I believe that the young gentleman is attempting to make a fashion statement, as he paired the most conservative of suits with a pink rugby shirt AND boat shoes.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sorry but I just have to ask, Fashionguy88; with a decidedly all business, business suit...why the Sperry boat shoes? Does that work for anyone else? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Jovan

He is probably referring to RL Rugby the brand.


----------



## upr_crust

*Another suit back in rotation, just in time for fall temperatures . . .*

Not having worn this suit in several months, it's always interesting to see where it's gotten tight, or where it has gotten loose - happily, with this suit, within tolerable limits for both.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Collar pin - BB
PS - RLPL
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick (via Saks)


----------



## Wildblue

Suit yesterday, as part of our business conference. Nice that they decided to have it at the falls.  This is over lunch. Too bad it's back-lit. Three piece taupe suit, black shirt, burgundy print tie, dark blue plaid PS.

(wish you could see it)










And then we might as well take out the offending item there, for a better view of the good-lookin' part. 










And then I fell asleep the other day and didn't post my new duds. Since the airlines lost my luggage, I bought a day's worth of clothes, and am sending the bill to American Airlines. Here at the Falls, I just went to the local men's store that the hotel recommended, called "Moore's". Turned out to be a good place, and I'm really happy with the new stuff. In addition to the required socks and undergarments, the shirt is a really nice iron-free Joseph and Feiss cotton. The tie is a Burma Bibas 7-fold, burgundy with a nice sheen. I just happened to have my Nordstrom's navy blue PS with me, that also has small white polka dots in it, that seems to go with it well, without doing a "matching tie and PS" thing.


----------



## Jovan

I really like that last outfit. I think the first one would benefit from a light coloured shirt. The black shirt makes it look a little too morose, IMO.


----------



## upr_crust

*Autumn temperatures have arrived in Manhattan, and I've dressed accordingly . . .*

Suit and shirt - BB GF
Tie - Charvet
PS - anonymous maker
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> I really like that last outfit. I think the first one would benefit from a light coloured shirt. The black shirt makes it look a little too morose, IMO.


He was, after all, morning the loss of his luggage...


----------



## Wildblue

Very nice.

Upr, looking good as always!


----------



## Peder

Nice outfit & nice to see a fellow countryman here
:smile:


Bjorn said:


> HT jacket
> Country shirt from TM Lewin
> Blue HM Jeans
> Brown Italian loafers
> Laco flieger A watch
> 
> Pheasant pocket square from bestinthecountry
> 
> Very comfy


----------



## MikeDT

Denim jacket, designed and made in Xilinhot.

Sorry no pocket square, but there doesn't appear to be a breast pocket in this garment. 

Finding a local designer doing his own original gear made a very refreshing change to the usual dreck and Louis Vuitton knock-offs.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Beautiful picture, Mike!!
> 
> Nice, sharp casual outfit and great, interesting background!


Thank you. It was special occasion, hence the blazer. Teachers' Day.

BTW there is one thing one will always see in Chinese city skylines... and that is construction cranes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your denim jacket is of a very interesting design Mike. Is the contrasting trim of leather and are those tie or button closures, securing the jacket? Can it be worn with the front left partially open, sort of like a wind flap? Is it lined or insulated? And last question (I promise!), is it intendes to be worn as a substitute for a windbreaker or perhaps a sport jacket? Thanks for sharing a bit of the local sartorial culture with us!


----------



## MikeDT

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Your denim jacket is of a very interesting design Mike. Is the contrasting trim of leather and are those tie or button closures, securing the jacket? Can it be worn with the front left partially open, sort of like a wind flap? Is it lined or insulated? And last question (I promise!), is it intendes to be worn as a substitute for a windbreaker or perhaps a sport jacket? Thanks for sharing a bit of the local sartorial culture with us!


Here's a closeup of the neckline, which is tie rather than button fastening. This is actually a traditional Chinese type of fastening rather than Mongolian.

It's like a silk type fabric in red and gold. The jacket is meant to be worn completely fastened. The side style of fastening with flap is traditional Mongolian. Jacket is unlined, quite a heavy denim but not stiff or cardboard like, also available in a lighter weight cotton corduroy as well. It is worn as a windbreaker if you will. So what the designer has done, he's taken a mix of western denim along with traditional Mongolian and some Chinese elements. He also does a line of polo shirts which have a similar type of Mongolian neck fastening. Cost is quite reasonable as well, 260 yuan which is about $40 USD. He's got some more gear next month, he'll probably get my custom again. 

True trad Mongolian garments are more like this. Although the fastening is similar to Chinese, there are round buttons here.

...usually worn for special occasions and for the tourists.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
This is what I really appreciate about these fora....always something interesting to learn about our clothing choices! Thanks much for the prompt response, Mike. May you long wear that jacket and do so in good health. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MikeDT

Wildblue said:


> And then I fell asleep the other day and didn't post my new duds. Since the airlines lost my luggage, I bought a day's worth of clothes, and am sending the bill to *American Airlines.*


A friend of mine had all his luggage lost by a certain airline on the way back from China to the States. Apparently they had it from Beijing to San Francisco, but then lost it between San Francisco and San Diego. It never did turn up.




eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> This is what I really appreciate about these fora....always something interesting to learn about our clothing choices! Thanks much for the prompt response, Mike. May you long wear that jacket and do so in good health. :thumbs-up:


Thanks Eagle, you are welcome and I'm happy to tell The Forvm about a good thing I found here. A real pearl in a sea of dreck, if you will.  Problem is most people around here want to _brand whore_ with whatever LV, Emporio, Hermes, Gucci, Prada, D&G and Burberry knock-offs they can get hold of.


----------



## mehamgul101

well i have wear tight jeans today and thanks for your asking to us


----------



## upr_crust

*Another cool day, another three-piece suit . . .*

I am taking full advantage of the weather with the wearing of my collection of three-piece suits.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Longmire
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bexley


----------



## MikeDT

The Mongolian students in the Mongolian classroom in the Mongolian school seemed to like it.

...even when covered in school chalk dust. In fact some where actually asking where they could get the same type of jacket. Apparently they didn't realise the 'Mongol' store is directly opposite the school. Probably too busy looking for Louis Vuitton and Burberry knock-offs. :icon_headagainstwal Still trying to get them to take inspiration from upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Your Mongolian jacket is certainly intriguing - I like the detailing of the fasteners and the silhouette, though I am curious about where any pockets might be on it - does it have any?

I remember that you had mentioned that you use me as an example for your students to emulate, in terms of style, previously. I fear, though, that I am very poor competition to the rather tribal "status items" of knock-off Vuitton or Burberry - recognizable status items confer status upon the wearer in ways that mere style or taste (if I may be so presumptuous as to claim that I have either) cannot - at least for the general populace. 


MikeDT said:


> The Mongolian students in the Mongolian classroom in the Mongolian school seemed to like it.
> 
> ...even when covered in school chalk dust. In fact some where actually asking where they could get the same type of jacket. Apparently they didn't realise the 'Mongol' store is directly opposite the school. Probably too busy looking for Louis Vuitton and Burberry knock-offs. :icon_headagainstwal Still trying to get them to take inspiration from upr_crust.


----------



## Jovan

Upr, you have more style in your funny bone than any brand-seeker.


----------



## MikeDT

upr_crust said:


> Your Mongolian jacket is certainly intriguing - I like the detailing of the fasteners and the silhouette, though I am curious about where any pockets might be on it - does it have any?
> 
> No pockets, in fact I'm sure there are no pockets on any Mongolian style clothing, no sporrans either. Perhaps the fanny pack/bum bag was a Mongolian invention?
> 
> I remember that you had mentioned that you use me as an example for your students to emulate, in terms of style, previously. I fear, though, that I am very poor competition to the rather tribal "status items" of knock-off Vuitton or Burberry - recognizable status items confer status upon the wearer in ways that mere style or taste (if I may be so presumptuous as to claim that I have either) cannot - at least for the general populace.


I'm trying to get them away from buying things like this..

...or this..

At least they managed to spell 'Burberry' correctly here, which is unusual. Both on sale in shops very near the school.

TBH it's probably a lost cause, but there is no harm in trying. Showing the students AAAC WAYWT, might give them the idea there is more to looking good than just showing some huge brand name(often misspelled), logo and/or trademarked pattern.

Must be Giorgio's Indian brother..

Besides teaching English, I'm also here to share my culture, like maybe brand whoring is bad and uncool. Chinglish can be a major problem with some of the students. Last year one of the local English teachers was wearing an oversized t-shirt in class which had on it in huge letters 'NEW YORK CITI FASON WEK'. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Jovan

Hah, I like the obviously Chinese button brand right next to the label.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Upr, you have more style in your funny bone than any brand-seeker.


That's very kind of you to say, Jovan - thank you.



MikeDT said:


> I'm trying to get them away from buying things like this..
> 
> ...or this..
> 
> At least they managed to spell 'Burberry' correctly here, which is unusual. Both on sale in shops very near the school.
> 
> TBH it's probably a lost cause, but there is no harm in trying. Showing the students AAAC WAYWT, might give them the idea there is more to looking good than just showing some huge brand name(often misspelled), logo and/or trademarked pattern.
> 
> Must be Giorgio's Indian brother..
> 
> Besides teaching English, I'm also here to share my culture, like maybe brand whoring is bad and uncool. Chinglish can be a major problem with some of the students. Last year one of the local English teachers was wearing an oversized t-shirt in class which had on it in huge letters 'NEW YORK CITI FASON WEK'. :icon_headagainstwal


Fashion branding is a process through which the cart is purposely put before the horse. Clothing that is well-designed and well-made should sell, and the association of a brand name to the goods with the salient qualities of design and construction should establish the credentials of the brand name, but these days, the brand name drives the desirability of the goods, regardless (at least in certain markets - certainly in markets where the goods are counterfeit) of the underlying qualities of the clothes themselves. It seems that today's consumers find it easier to become brand whores, rather than to understand WHY the brands that they desire (or their cheap ripoffs) are desirable.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something for an overcast day in NYC, with rain to come . . .*

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Church's
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - BB


----------



## wce59

*Back after a long absence...*

Great look as always, upr_crust!

My first post after a long absence... mainly due to a very busy (and very hot) summer. I hope to be posting more regularly.

My looks from the past two days, taking advantage of the fall weather (both outfits are from JoS. A. Bank, except for the shoes, which are from Moreschi):

Yesterday:








And today:








Another post is forthcoming... and it features a special guest.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Last post for this week - off on a long weekend to the Left Coast tomorrow.

Suit and tie - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's


----------



## Jovan

wce59 said:


> Great look as always, upr_crust!
> 
> My first post after a long absence... mainly due to a very busy (and very hot) summer. I hope to be posting more regularly.
> 
> My looks from the past two days, taking advantage of the fall weather (both outfits are from JoS. A. Bank, except for the shoes, which are from Moreschi):
> 
> Yesterday:
> View attachment 2889
> 
> 
> And today:
> View attachment 2890
> 
> 
> Another post is forthcoming... and it features a special guest.
> 
> Take care, everyone.


Welcome back! Until I saw the close up of your shoes, I thought you were wearing a black suit! 



upr_crust said:


> Last post for this week - off on a long weekend to the Left Coast tomorrow.
> 
> Suit and tie - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's


That Fitzgerald suit makes you look rather presidential... if modern day presidents weren't so deathly afraid of pocket squares, cufflinks, and shoes other than cap toe balmorals! Great look, sir.


----------



## wce59

*As promised in my last post, photos with a special guest!*

Thanks for the "welcome back" greeting, Jovan. Regarding the suit, sometimes my navy clothes photograph as black.

Regarding the title of this post: My partner (of 20 years) and I visited New York on Labor Day weekend. That Sunday, we had drinks with the one and only upr_crust.

Below is a photo of upr and me in the lobby of my hotel (my partner is the photographer).









And here is the shoe circle (such as it is with two persons). I'm on the left; upr is on the right.









The three of us had a very nice evening. Thanks very much, upr.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## wce59

*And here is my look from today...*

The humidity was back in full force today, particularly with the threat of rain. It was a good thing the temperature this morning was in the 60s, or I would have been miserable.

And the weather is supposed to be like this in the Baltimore-Washington corridor through the rest of the week. (Isn't fall supposed to begin Friday??)

Anyway, here's what I wore today in an effort to lift my spirits. The slacks are navy. (As with the two ensembles from earlier this week, the shoes are Moreschi, while everything else is from JoS. A. Bank.)









Take care, everyone.


----------



## Wildblue

Group AAAC member photos! Too awesome. I smiled a bit at the group shoe pic, that we're the kind of people that would take that kind of pic. (and that it reminds me of the hokey pokey) But would have been great to be there with you fellas.


----------



## thunderw21

Got engaged on Saturday, made a night of it. The Andre Rieu concert was great.










:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Congratulations to both you and your fiancee, Thunderw21. May your lives together be long, healthy and happy. With the right significant other, things only get better and better, as the years pass and your relationship grows! Congratulations, again.


----------



## bernoulli

Here are some recent pics with my new WW Chan suits. The dark blue suit was used during a conference (shirt sleeves are a tad short), while the three piece during an important meeting at the University. It is not strictly what I am wearing today, but I hope people don't mind. Shoes are AE. Ties were bought in the Shanghai Science Museum market (ties are the only kind of product I trust to buy there - and the selection is fantastic).

Thunderw21 - Congrats!!! Looking great...

Right now I am back in Rio, Brazil. I may not dress in the same category as upr-crust, but if any forum member shows up here, drinks are on me.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Congratulations to both you and your fiancee, Thunderw21. May your lives together be long, healthy and happy. With the right significant other, things only get better and better, as the years pass and your relationship grows! Congratulations, again.


Seconded. She's lucky to have the spitting image of Howard Hughes for a fiancé -- albeit one who is probably much more sane! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Seconded. She's lucky to have the spitting image of Howard Hughes for a fiancé -- albeit one who is probably much more sane! :icon_smile_wink:


He is wearing gloves.

That's just one step removed from Kleenex boxes on one's feet!!

Good job and best wishes.


----------



## thunderw21

WouldaShoulda said:


> He is wearing gloves.
> 
> That's just one step removed from Kleenex boxes on one's feet!!
> 
> Good job and best wishes.


The way of the future...the way of the future...the way of the future... 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Here are some recent pics with my new WW Chan suits. The dark blue suit was used during a conference (shirt sleeves are a tad short), while the three piece during an important meeting at the University. It is not strictly what I am wearing today, but I hope people don't mind. Shoes are AE. Ties were bought in the Shanghai Science Museum market (ties are the only kind of product I trust to buy there - and the selection is fantastic).
> 
> Thunderw21 - Congrats!!! Looking great...
> 
> Right now I am back in Rio, Brazil. I may not dress in the same category as upr-crust, but if any forum member shows up here, drinks are on me.


If I may be frank... the really dark (black?) shirt doesn't work. You'd be much better off with a light colour. A three piece suit connotes respectability but is brought down a few notches by the dark shirt -- often worn by the young and inexperienced who want to be appropriate for work yet "fashionable". On a more minor note, I might also say that the bright yellow tie is unnecessary since a three piece suit already makes a statement. In this case, dark red or blue is fine. Consider wearing a white linen/cotton pocket square and cufflinks if you can already get away wearing three piece suits for business.

I hope I'm not being too mean here, just trying to be constructive.


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan said:


> If I may be frank... the really dark (black?) shirt doesn't work. You'd be much better off with a light colour. A three piece suit connotes respectability but is brought down a few notches by the dark shirt -- often worn by the young and inexperienced who want to be appropriate for work yet "fashionable". On a more minor note, I might also say that the bright yellow tie is unnecessary since a three piece suit already makes a statement. In this case, dark red or blue is fine. Consider wearing a white linen/cotton pocket square and cufflinks if you can already get away wearing three piece suits for business.
> 
> I hope I'm not being too mean here, just trying to be constructive.


Not at all! This is a learning experience for me after all. I can tell you I really don't care for pocket squares, but I am keen on cufflinks. I can't tell you why though, just a preference.

As for the shirt, it was indeed black, and you are completely right that I was going for "fashionable". You hit the nail on the head with the young and inexperienced comment! Being an academic I quite like the look, but I agree it would not work in a business setting.

I will also take it as a compliment that you did not comment on the look with the other suit.


----------



## wce59

Wildblue said:


> Group AAAC member photos! Too awesome. I smiled a bit at the group shoe pic, that we're the kind of people that would take that kind of pic. (and that it reminds me of the hokey pokey) But would have been great to be there with you fellas.


Thanks very much, wildblue.


----------



## wce59

thunderw21 said:


> The way of the future...the way of the future...the way of the future...
> 
> Thanks guys!


I'd like to add my congratulations, thunderw21. May you and your future bride enjoy a wonderful life together.


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Not at all! This is a learning experience for me after all. I can tell you I really don't care for pocket squares, but I am keen on cufflinks. I can't tell you why though, just a preference.
> 
> As for the shirt, it was indeed black, and you are completely right that I was going for "fashionable". You hit the nail on the head with the young and inexperienced comment! Being an academic I quite like the look, but I agree it would not work in a business setting.
> 
> I will also take it as a compliment that you did not comment on the look with the other suit.


The other tie is perhaps not my taste.

So you wouldn't even wear just a hint of pocket square like this well dressed gentleman?


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan said:


> The other tie is perhaps not my taste.
> 
> So you wouldn't even wear just a hint of pocket square like this well dressed gentleman?


Not really. I just wrote a long post trying to rationalize it and threw it away. The truth is that I associate it with NFL, NBA and sport talk show hosts. Nothing against sports people, I play bball and tennis myself (being 6'5'' helps), but I don't like the style. Maybe that is why I like louder ties? I don't know. As my taste evolves I may move towards it, but when I use pocket squares it is on sports coats.

Thanks for the honest opinion. It is exactly the kind of rapport I need to help me develop sartorially (I really struggled before posting the pics, not because I am afraid of criticism, but because of the opposite - being ignored).


----------



## Jovan

I don't like a certain former president who wore a pocket square but I do it anyway! :icon_smile_big:

There were a few people ignoring your post so I figured I'd jump in. There are probably other, better qualified people to give their feedback to you though regarding fit, etc.


----------



## pursuitofwisdom

*suede shorts with floppy hat new look for me*

Hi Everyone,

Let me know what you think, I am wearing almost to the T what the gal is in this top photo it may as well be me. Mostly what do you think of the shorts with sweater (rolled up sleeves ofcourse) look?

Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

*Half-asleep, but on the East Coast again . . .*

Forgive any lack of creativity in today's attire - I didn't arrive back from the Left Coast until late last night, and today's outfit was thrown together in record time.

Suit - HF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Pocket square - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Crocker Art Museum, Sacramento, CA
Shoes - Botticelli, NYC


----------



## wacolo

Trying to make a gradual transition to fall......
Zegna SC
BB Madder Tie
BB OCBD
D&G Brown Trousers
not seen Ferragamo Monks


----------



## wce59

*Isn't it supposed to be fall now?*

The calendar says Sept. 28, yet for the past week the Baltimore/Washington corridor has felt like summer without the intense heat. It's been warm, humid, and very sticky... so it's largely been polos and dockers for the past several days.

Today was similar weather, but I had a meeting in the office, hence the suit. As my train was arriving in Washington this morning, heavy rain was falling. Fortunately, it had let up when I got off the Metrorail about 20 minutes later. (Thank God for small favors.)

Here's today's look:

Suit, shirt, tie (JoS. A. Bank) - The suit is a navy pinstripe.
Cufflinks (Purchased many years ago at a D.C. speciality shop)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)









They say that clearer, fall-like weather is supposed to arrive on Friday, allthough at this point, I'll believe it when it happens... and not before.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^^
WCE you pull off JAB very well!

Isaia Base S
Ike Behar Shirt
Brioni Tie
Cotton PS
Faconnable Wholecuts


----------



## upr_crust

*Something with which to end the week . . .*

After three days of humidity, heat and rain (potential or actual), the sun has returned.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - BB
Braces and Pocket Square - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## Bond St

Hi Upr Crust, I really like the suit/shirt/tie combination.

Just curious, I notice the large ring on your right hand. Is that a collegiate class ring?

Enjoy the heat while it lasts here in NY. I'm headed far upstate to the mountains for a wedding this weekend, and there is a 50/50 chance of snow. Depressing. But that does mean all of the winter suits can come back out.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the compliment on suit/shirt/tie combo.

The ring is actually a cabochon (i.e. a non-flat) piece of lapis lazuli, which I had fitted into the ring some 25 years ago - my first experience in picking out a stone and having it set. Had I to do it over again, I might well have chosen smaller stone, but there it is - I wear the ring all the time, and it has become something of a "signature" for me.



Bond St said:


> Hi Upr Crust, I really like the suit/shirt/tie combination.
> 
> Just curious, I notice the large ring on your right hand. Is that a collegiate class ring?
> 
> Enjoy the heat while it lasts here in NY. I'm headed far upstate to the mountains for a wedding this weekend, and there is a 50/50 chance of snow. Depressing. But that does mean all of the winter suits can come back out.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> ...it has become something of a "signature" for me.


A nice one at that!!

Aren't you glad you didn't get that tattoo??

Unless...


----------



## upr_crust

My skin is quite glad to be unmarked by the tattoo artist's hand. Fret not . . .



WouldaShoulda said:


> A nice one at that!!
> 
> Aren't you glad you didn't get that tattoo??
> 
> Unless...


----------



## Bond St

I'll be honest, I had to google 'Lapis Lazuli.' 

Glad to learn something new today.


----------



## upr_crust

I have the bad habit of expanding people's vocabulary .



Bond St said:


> I'll be honest, I had to google 'Lapis Lazuli.'
> 
> Glad to learn something new today.


----------



## upr_crust

*An interesting comparison (well, at least interesting to me)*

I had cause to wear the suit shown about two weeks ago, and found it so oversized, that I took it to my tailor to be refitted (jacket and trousers). Results are below (and do forgive the black shoes in the "after" photo - this was done very quickly). The French blue tab-collar shirt in the "before" picture is to be retired as well.

Before on the left, after on the right:


----------



## simonfoy

lovely upr, love the tie in the first picture and that suit is beautiful. Thanks x


----------



## wce59

wacolo said:


> ^^^^^^
> WCE you pull off JAB very well!
> 
> Isaia Base S
> Ike Behar Shirt
> Brioni Tie
> Cotton PS
> Faconnable Wholecuts


Thanks very much, wacolo. And you pulled off the above look very well. I like the combination of the dark suit with the light blue tie.


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> After three days of humidity, heat and rain (potential or actual), the sun has returned.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Dunhill
> Tie - BB
> Braces and Pocket Square - PRL
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones


I like the suit/shirt/tie combination, upr.


----------



## wce59

*Finally! Fall has arrived (weather-wise, that is)!*

Cooler, less humid weather has arrived in the Baltimore-Washington corridor, which in turn has given me an excuse to dress up again.:icon_cheers:

Today's outfit was inspired by the Baltimore Ravens, who have an important home game Sunday night against the New York Jets. (I have a colleague at work who's a big Jets fan.)

The outfit:

Cufflinks (Speciality store in D.C., purchased about a decade ago)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)









A note on the slacks: They're are actually charcoal grey, but a shade that can pass for black from a distance. I purchased them nearly 16 years ago, and they were among the first major items of clothing bought at the store in downtown Baltimore. (They initally had cuffs, but I had the cuffs removed when the bottoms became worn. I figure that will give me several more years of wear. I hope so anyway. :biggrin2

Have a great weekend, everyone! Go Ravens!


----------



## bernoulli

upr_crust said:


> I had cause to wear the suit shown about two weeks ago, and found it so oversized, that I took it to my tailor to be refitted (jacket and trousers). Results are below (and do forgive the black shoes in the "after" photo - this was done very quickly). The French blue tab-collar shirt in the "before" picture is to be retired as well.
> 
> Before on the left, after on the right:


Dear upr,

I learn a lot just by visiting this thread to look at your daily attire. Let me ask you something though. In this 3-piece the circumference of the trouser bottom seem much wider (I don't know the exact term, I am sorry) than your other suits. I don't know if it is the perspective of the pics, but comparing with your other suits I got this impression. Maybe I am seeing things that are not there?


----------



## Jovan

No, they definitely are wider.

Personally, I feel upr_crust is better flattered by two button or three roll two suits -- as are the majority of people.


----------



## Wildblue

Loving that tie!


----------



## thunderw21

Mid-1930s belted back suit. Found the jacket at a vintage shop 3-4 years ago, just found the matching trousers at the same shop about a month ago. Reunited!

It has a neat woven plaid pattern throughout and the trouser legs are a whopping 21" in circumference at the cuff! Worn with a vintage Dobbs fedora, modern suede shoes and a 1930s tie.

Semi-crappy photos. :rolleyes2:



















Showing off the trouser legs.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, bernoulli for the compliment on my daily postings. Now, as to your question, the suit in question, the three-piece which I had altered to fit the somewhat smaller me, does have very full trousers, even with some tapering done by the tailor (that, I believe, stopped at the knee, though I would have to invert the trousers to see the marks where the seams used to be).

It is still a bit too full, such that it may make its way to the local charity shop, though I am fond of the suit for its comfort.

As to Jovan's comment, two-button suits flatter me more than three-button, but for some unknown reason, Brooks, in the season when last it featured three-piece suits for RTW, made them all three-button with a higher gore.



bernoulli said:


> Dear upr,
> 
> I learn a lot just by visiting this thread to look at your daily attire. Let me ask you something though. In this 3-piece the circumference of the trouser bottom seem much wider (I don't know the exact term, I am sorry) than your other suits. I don't know if it is the perspective of the pics, but comparing with your other suits I got this impression. Maybe I am seeing things that are not there?





Jovan said:


> No, they definitely are wider.
> 
> Personally, I feel upr_crust is better flattered by two button or three roll two suits -- as are the majority of people.


----------



## upr_crust

It's to be a rainy day here in NYC, such that wearing a less-than-stellar outfit and "beater" shoes is totally apropos of the weather.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Shoes - Botticelli, NYC


----------



## BobGuam

Hey Gents what has happen to Kitonbrioni. I haven't see a post from him in a very long time. Just curious if anyone knows what or where he is? BobGuam


----------



## wce59

*Beginning Another Work Week...*

Overcast and a little chilly in the Baltimore/Washington corridor today. Yet I'll gladly take it after the seemingly never-ending summer of heat and humidity. Besides, the Ravens won last night! :icon_cheersAnd my two alma matters--UVa and Michigan--won on Saturday.)

Todsy's outfit to start the week. The shoes are Moreschi; the watch is Hamilton; everything else is JoS. A. Bank.









Take care, everyone.


----------



## arkirshner

WCE,

Maybe its that I associate 3 button non roll jackets with kids but I think you look better in your 2 button jackets. I like your Hamilton, classic , not oversized, sadly it seems they have discontinued their classic models. JAB could use you as their poster man. The JAB models all look like kids, while you show how a man can wear their clothes.


----------



## arkirshner

upr,

How do you take those great pictures?


----------



## upr_crust

In answer to arkirshner's question, I take my photos with a Pentax KX DSLR, using a tripod and/or whatever furniture on which I can conveniently prop my camera, using a self-timer. The whole process is very quick, hence the lack of invention in poses.

Suit, shirt and tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## WouldaShoulda

BobGuam said:


> Hey Gents what has happen to Kitonbrioni. I haven't see a post from him in a very long time. Just curious if anyone knows what or where he is? BobGuam


That's like asking the dentist why your visit was painless.

Don't ask, just enjoy!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

arkirshner said:


> WCE,
> 
> I like your Hamilton, classic , not oversized, sadly it seems they have discontinued their classic models.


Not entirely!!


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's like asking the dentist why your visit was painless.
> 
> Don't ask, just enjoy!!


I couldn't agree more...


----------



## ryans

I skipped work today so I went out for some stroll at the streets earlier. I was wearing a plain polo shirt, a tailored pair of green shorts and my ever trusty drury sneakers from Fred Perry. I was supposed to run to work halfway into the day but I stood ground because I also had a lot of stuff to do on the side.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

upr_crust said:


> It's to be a rainy day here in NYC, such that wearing a less-than-stellar outfit and "beater" shoes is totally apropos of the weather.
> 
> Suit & tie - BB
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Shoes - Botticelli, NYC


Great shoes. I'm not familiar with Botticelli; are they to be found at Barney's? Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

*Botticelli is a two-boutique chain of shoe stores in NYC . . .*

Botticelli markets a variety of shoes made in a variety of places under their boutique name. (Their stores are at 5th Ave, between 43rd and 44th Sts, and West 53rd St, just west of Fifth Ave.)

The shoes worn yesterday were purchased at least a decade ago, and for well under $100 on sale. Their quality is not quite sufficient, currently, to be on the roster at Barney's, though some of their offerings from years past were good values for the money.-

Thank you, in any case, for the compliment.



PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Great shoes. I'm not familiar with Botticelli; are they to be found at Barney's? Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

Checking out a thread on this very subject at That Other Website, it was noted that kitonbrioni's blog lists him as "being on sabbatical", and also noted that there were rumors that he was significantly unwell ("cancer" was the word used).

His tastes were certainly not mine, though occasionally he did wear things that I would have been curious to try on - though not own.

I'd always supposed that he would have met with an ill-considered fate after being attacked by a consortium of large reptiles, considering his taste for exotic skin shoes and boots ("hey, your left boot used to be my cousin Elroy - CHOMP, CHOMP, CHOMP), but that is simply my more fevered imagination working overtime.



BobGuam said:


> Hey Gents what has happen to Kitonbrioni. I haven't see a post from him in a very long time. Just curious if anyone knows what or where he is? BobGuam


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

upr_crust said:


> Botticelli markets a variety of shoes made in a variety of places under their boutique name. (Their stores are at 5th Ave, between 43rd and 44th Sts, and West 53rd St, just west of Fifth Ave.)
> 
> The shoes worn yesterday were purchased at least a decade ago, and for well under $100 on sale. Their quality is not quite sufficient, currently, to be on the roster at Barney's, though some of their offerings from years past were good values for the money.-
> 
> Thank you, in any case, for the compliment.


Thanks for the info. Barney's is one place I don't shop very often in NYC, so I guess I was seeking justification for my ignorance on a matter concerning shoes.


----------



## tanialancy

A very nice outfit. I like it very much and it suits you very well.


----------



## wce59

*Two ensembles in a single post...*



arkirshner said:


> WCE,
> 
> Maybe its that I associate 3 button non roll jackets with kids but I think you look better in your 2 button jackets. I like your Hamilton, classic , not oversized, sadly it seems they have discontinued their classic models. JAB could use you as their poster man. The JAB models all look like kids, while you show how a man can wear their clothes.


Thanks very much for the compliment, akirschner. I prefer the two-button models myself, which is why I only use the middle button.

I didn't get a chance to post yesterday, so today's post incorporates my looks from the last two days.

Yesterday (Tuesday):

(Navy) suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Today (Wednesday) -- a beautiful fall day in the Baltimore/Washington area:

Suit (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Ryan Brooks

Brooks Brothers navy polo tucked in to chinos and a navy cartigan shawl cotton sweater.


----------



## Hanzo

Last second notice that I had to throw on a suit for work this morning. Most of mine have been packed away for an upcoming move and I hadn't worn this in years. Thankfully, it still fit...for the most part.
















Suit is a charcoal stripe from Norstroms, DB
Shirt is JAB french cuff
Tie is Croft and Barrow that I've had since I can't remember
Shoes are AE Fifth Aves


----------



## shepdawg

Baroni suit
Modern tailor MTM shirt
tiebar burgundy pindot tie
AE Park Avenues.
Timex gold tone digital


----------



## wce59

*Mixing Patterns on a Sunny Thursday...*

Another beautiful fall day in the Baltimore/Washington corridor. When deciding what to wear this morning, I decided to try mixing up some patterns. Below is the end result:

From JoS. A. Bank:

Suit (Pattern #1)
Shirt (Pattern #2)
Tie (Pattern #3)
Cufflinks
Suspenders
Pocket Square
Socks (Pattern #4)
Not from JoS. A. Bank:

Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Steeple Gate)










Closeups of the shirt/tie and slacks/socks combinations:



















Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

*After a computer meltdown (of sorts) - catching up with posting - Wednesday*


----------



## upr_crust

*After a computer meltdown (of sorts) - catching up with posting - Thursday*


----------



## upr_crust

*After a computer meltdown (of sorts) - catching up with posting - Friday*


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Thank you for the updates. I am particularly mesmerized by your Friday jacket, beautiful indeed. Now look how opinions are subjective: I love wce ensemble, but I did not like the monkstrap shoe on him, and I think it is the most complimentary type of shoes on you (from your thursday post). Go figure.

Wce: 

As I mentioned above, I really like your choices. One question though: you are slim and thus would have no need for bracers. Why go for that?


----------



## wce59

*Ending the week with something different...*

*Upr_crust:* Welcome back! For what it's worth (given the computer meltdown), your looks were worth the wait.

*Bernoulli:* Thanks very much for the compliment about my outfits. Regarding the suspenders (braces), I've always liked wearing them from time to time. (I have about a dozen pairs... some of which get more wear than others.)

To end the week (and prepare for a long Columbus Day weekend), I decided to break out one of my bow ties. Since Michigan's playing Northwestern this weekend (this is the Ravens' bye week), I decided to incorporate a (general) U-M color scheme.

Today's ensemble:

Jacket, slacks, shirt, bow tie, suspenders (sorry, Bernoulli), socks: JoS. A. Bank
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi










Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Wildblue

wce59 said:


> Take care, everyone.


Great socks!!!


----------



## MikeDT

Was looking at overpriced apartments in a place that will probably never be finished.


----------



## spb91

Hey all, been looking over the forum for a few months now, but finally got around to registering. A little backstory: I'm a 19 yr old college student, who recently decided it was time to grow up & stop dressing like a child haha.

Anyways, just a casual Sunday watching football/some yardwork so I decided to just throw on a t-shirt.








BB navy/yellow t-shirt
Lands End Canvas Shorts (yellow)
Sperrys (the older, more beat up of my 2 pairs haha)


----------



## bernoulli

I rarely have an opportunity to wear anything but jeans and a shirt when going out, but I decided I would try something different this weekend when going out with friends in Rio. Of course some of my friends teased me a lot but it was fun to experiment.

Jackets were bought in Paris in a small store on Boulevard Saint German that was selling a lot of overstock, shirts are CT (the flash killed the colors on both) and the trousers on the second pic was bought in Zara in Rome (by far the best Zara stores I have been - lots of trendy stuff but also lots of solid clothes in a very good price when on sale.

You can't see the watch on my wrist (I include a pic) but it is a 40's Omega I picked up last month. The red star means it was made especially for South America, built here with Swiss movements to avoid import taxes on whole watches.

wce, really like your jacket, especially how the buttons seem to bring it together.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Trade show in DC gave me the opportunity to break out a suit.


















Suit: Alfani
Shirt: BB
Tie: Tasso Elba
Shoes: AE Lombard


----------



## Jovan

spb91 said:


> Hey all, been looking over the forum for a few months now, but finally got around to registering. A little backstory: I'm a 19 yr old college student, who recently decided it was time to grow up & stop dressing like a child haha.
> 
> Anyways, just a casual Sunday watching football/some yardwork so I decided to just throw on a t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB navy/yellow t-shirt
> Lands End Canvas Shorts (yellow)
> Sperrys (the older, more beat up of my 2 pairs haha)


I think a plain t-shirt works and I wear them with khaki and madras shorts all the time, but you can find ones just as nice as BB's without the logo.

I have to be frank here, either you're wearing a size too large or that t-shirt is cut way too big. Consider slim fit. With how thin you are it's almost required to not look like you're swimming in your clothing. By the way, welcome to the forum. 



bernoulli said:


> I rarely have an opportunity to wear anything but jeans and a shirt when going out, but I decided I would try something different this weekend when going out with friends in Rio. Of course some of my friends teased me a lot but it was fun to experiment.
> 
> Jackets were bought in Paris in a small store on Boulevard Saint German that was selling a lot of overstock, shirts are CT (the flash killed the colors on both) and the trousers on the second pic was bought in Zara in Rome (by far the best Zara stores I have been - lots of trendy stuff but also lots of solid clothes in a very good price when on sale.
> 
> You can't see the watch on my wrist (I include a pic) but it is a 40's Omega I picked up last month. The red star means it was made especially for South America, built here with Swiss movements to avoid import taxes on whole watches.
> 
> wce, really like your jacket, especially how the buttons seem to bring it together.


I like the colour coordination in your first outfit. The trousers seem a little low rise though. It leads to that noticeable triangle of shirt showing below the waist button. As to your second outfit, if you must wear a sport coat with jeans, please tuck in your shirt. Maybe your friends will still make fun of you (mine have gotten used to it by now), but at least you'll have gone the extra step to look polished.



BruceWayne said:


> Trade show in DC gave me the opportunity to break out a suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Alfani
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Tasso Elba
> Shoes: AE Lombard


Not bad at all. Just shorten your sleeves to show a bit of shirt cuff and you're set. I might also be inclined to shorten the trousers a bit for little or no break with how tapered the openings are.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to the office after a long weekend.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Ferragamo
PS - no name
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
Boots - BB Peal


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Jovan said:


> Not bad at all. Just shorten your sleeves to show a bit of shirt cuff and you're set. I might also be inclined to shorten the trousers a bit for little or no break with how tapered the openings are.


Thanks to the folks here  I think I lost some weight since buying the suit so the pants hang a little lower, hence the length.


----------



## upr_crust

*What 56 years of age looks like on me . . .*

A last minute change of cufflinks, due to some very practical logistics - I'm giving blood this morning, and decided not to want to fight with double-faced cufflinks.

Suit - BB
Shirt - New & Lingwood
Tie - BB
PS - No name
Cufflinks - double-faced are from M P Levene, London; ones worn are from Liberty of London.
Boots - Barney's house brand


----------



## simonfoy

As normal Upr, beautiful. Hard to see on pics, is the tie yellow or gold? If there is much of a difference. They make a lovely job of your shirts, with the paper round them i bet it's like unwrapping a new shirt every time. Lovely DB suit too. I can't wear Db I am too fat and I think the larger man looks better in a single breasted when they have a belly like me. 

Lovely to see you as always Bruce, keeping up the AA standard.


----------



## simonfoy

*My small post*

2 apologies. Sorry for the photo quality, phone camera I am affraid. Also not the best detail in the photo, no face, bottom half etc. It was going onto another site where i didn't want to reveal my identity but I think you get the jist.

Thanks Simon


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Simon, not sure if you confused me with the other Bruce Wayne as I'm a relatively new member (especially to WAYWT), but thank you! What's the make on your jacket? I really like the pattern.

Today was a SC instead of a suit. Raindrops, not stains on the coat and shirt:tongue2:
SC: Izod
Pants: Kenneth Cole
Shirt: Pierre Cardin
Tie: Tasso Elba
Shoes: AE Walnut Strand


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, Please make a mistake once or twice so we can comment on that. Beautiful DB (I had a bespoke DB made by WW Chan but did not have a chance to break it yet - I just won an academic prize for best paper so will probably wear it then). I never considered wearing boots with suits, but you made it look flawless.

Damian's dad (that is Bruce Wayne for the non-geeks), it seems you like a more full-figured cut for coats, trousers and suits, but I think you would look better in a more tailored look. Just my opinion of course, with the caveat I am more and more convinced I am keen on a continental look. I am dying to break a Loding pair I bought in Paris, pointy as most shoes in continental Europe, but the best looking pair of shoes I have ever seen.

And as a nod to MikeDT I went to dinner at Majorica (best meat in Rio, and that is saying something - plus walking distance from my place!) with my Sinobi Chinese watch (U$5 on Taobao). Rest of the ensemble a simple jeans and Armani shirt, so nothing worthwhile to show.


----------



## simonfoy

Jacket is a Harris Tweed, one of a few I have, (I have a thing for HT) Thanks for the comments x


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm not sure that I've fulfilled Bernouilli's desire for an error on my part today, but . . .*

. . . there's always tomorrow .

Thanks Simon, for the kind comments, and thanks also for posting your Harris Tweed - very handsome fabric, with subtleties not obvious at first glance.

I am off to a museum reception this evening, but the weather (mildly inclement yesterday) promises to be again less-than-optimal, to say the least. (It was yesterday's promise of rain that caused me to try boots with my suit - the boots have a thin layer of Vibram on the bottom).

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - New & Lingwood
> Tie - BB
> PS - No name
> Cufflinks - double-faced are from M P Levene, London; ones worn are from Liberty of London.
> Boots - Barney's house brand


It looks good from here!! Happy belated Birthday!!


----------



## bernoulli

*Dear upr, I hope you don't mind sharing the topic with less formal*

guys like myself. Another night of social life in Rio (it is very hard not to go out every single night).

Jacket: brandless jacket bought in Paris. (it actually says J.Phillips Vintage and Capritex Tessuti inside it, but I never heard of either)
Shirt: CT.
Cuffs: Subway market at the Shanghai Technology Museum
Shoes: Nero Giardini (wonderful soft leather shoes for a rainy night).
Watch: Sea-Gull.

Jovan, trousers low rise as ever. What can I say, legs too long and I like the look of low rise trousers.


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli: Low rise trousers are flattering to almost no one, _especially_ if you have long legs.


----------



## simonfoy

As per yesterday. Phone quality photo's without much detail. Best I can do for now I am afraid. But here goes.....


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - Hickey Freeman
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Barney's
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## pfantom

I like this HF suit, upr - the color and pattern look fresh and attractive on you. I've been lurking quite a while and don't recall seeing this one before, though I'm certain there must be a post here or there I've missed. I have a similar HF but don't wear it quite so well.

Belatedly, many happy returns of your birthday.


----------



## upr_crust

pfantom said:


> I like this HF suit, upr - the color and pattern look fresh and attractive on you. I've been lurking quite a while and don't recall seeing this one before, though I'm certain there must be a post here or there I've missed. I have a similar HF but don't wear it quite so well.
> 
> Belatedly, many happy returns of your birthday.


Thank you, pfantom - you are too kind. I had this suit altered earlier this year, and it seems a shade tight in the shoulders - it may need adjustment (or I need to step away from the table more often  ).

I have worn this suit with some regularity over the summer months, as it is a comfortable weight for the warmer months of the year.

Thank you for your good wishes on my birthday.


----------



## David Reeves

Three piece tweed own make, own make shirt, tie is Turnbull, boots are Crockett and Jones Tetbury.


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with the theme of three-piece suits started by David Reeves . . .*

. . . mine own modest contribution.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick, via Saks


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> Suit - Hickey Freeman
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Barney's
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> as usual, looking very well


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Uncle Mac!



mcarthur said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suit - Hickey Freeman
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Barney's
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> 
> nephew,
> as usual, looking very well
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> . . . mine own modest contribution.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - BB
> Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick, via Saks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> very sharp looking
> maker of fedora


----------



## upr_crust

The fedora's brand name is Selentino. The venue through which I bought the hat is now defunct (at least as a brick and mortar store), but Selentino hats are sold at JJ Hat Center in NYC, among other places.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> The fedora's brand name is Selentino. The venue through which I bought the hat is now defunct (at least as a brick and mortar store), but Selentino hats are sold at JJ Hat Center in NYC, among other places.


thank yopu for the info


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - PRL
Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Scala


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - PRL
> Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - C & J
> Hat - Scala


While I don't normally care for a 3B that rolls above the third B {ducking}, this works nicely with the vest. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - PRL
> Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - C & J
> Hat - Scala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very sharp from head to toe


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - PRL
> Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - C & J
> Hat - Scala


Lovely, Upr crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for your compliments, and yes, PatentLawyerNYC, had I my druthers, today's jacket would have been 2-button, but for a 3-button high gore, it seems to work well with the waistcoat.


----------



## The Rambler

upr, I think a fedora really completes your look: you wear it very well. Do you normally wear a hat, and not show it often in photos because you pose indoors for this thread?


----------



## upr_crust

I will photograph myself wearing a hat on those days when I need the insulation - hats will become more a part of my postings as it gets colder this autumn in NYC, and thank you, Rambler, for the kind comment.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Collar pin - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Mezlan (it's raining in NYC)


----------



## bernoulli

upr, I really like your fedora, does the wind in NYC impact on someone wearing a hat? I wish I could pull off a fedora, but at 6'5" I am afraid I would give the impression I was even taller. You still owe us some mistake that we can comment on!

Where is wce? I miss seeing his nice outfits.

Anyway, I hope you don't mind the cross-posting. I had some friends over last night and I ended up showing them the outfit I am going to use at a award ceremony next Monday (I won a prize for best paper at a professional Corporate Governance conference). We were trying to decide on which pair of shoes, and the folks here at AA helped me decide on the black. Alas, even though I posted this pics on another thread, no thread can immortalize one's choices like this one, What are you Are Wearing Today? (also known as upr_crust show!).

Suit: WW Chan
Shirt: bought in Rome, don't recall the store (may trade for a franch cuff shirt on Monday)
Shoes: both pairs from Loding, Paris.
Tie: Market at the Shanghai ST Museum.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Bernoulli. A hat does give one much more presence, and at only 5'10", I need more presence than someone 6'5", perhaps .

The wind can be a problem at times, wearing a hat in NYC, but so far, I've not lost any of my fedoras to the breezes.

Congratulations on your award, and yes, the black shoes are the pair that I would have voted for, had I posted to your individual thread. As for WAYWT being my personal thread, I welcome everyone to post here - it gets lonely posting here without others posting.

As for mistakes, I am sure that I will produce something erroneous soon - if one believes the posters at That Other Website, there have been days that I've not done anything right (though extreme criticism of my attire over there has lessened quite considerably of late).



bernoulli said:


> upr, I really like your fedora, does the wind in NYC impact on someone wearing a hat? I wish I could pull off a fedora, but at 6'5" I am afraid I would give the impression I was even taller. You still owe us some mistake that we can comment on!
> 
> Where is wce? I miss seeing his nice outfits.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you don't mind the cross-posting. I had some friends over last night and I ended up showing them the outfit I am going to use at a award ceremony next Monday (I won a prize for best paper at a professional Corporate Governance conference). We were trying to decide on which pair of shoes, and the folks here at AA helped me decide on the black. Alas, even though I posted this pics on another thread, no thread can immortalize one's choices like this one, What are you Are Wearing Today? (also known as upr_crust show!).
> 
> Suit: WW Chan
> Shirt: bought in Rome, don't recall the store (may trade for a franch cuff shirt on Monday)
> Shoes: both pairs from Loding, Paris.
> Tie: Market at the Shanghai ST Museum.


----------



## bernoulli

upr_crust said:


> As for WAYWT being my personal thread, I welcome everyone to post here - it gets lonely posting here without others posting.
> 
> As for mistakes, I am sure that I will produce something erroneous soon - if one believes the posters at That Other Website, there have been days that I've not done anything right (though extreme criticism of my attire over there has lessened quite considerably of late).


Dear upr,

I have no problem being part of your show here. I do enjoy your daily posts. Of course, I have my preferences and disagree with your choices sometimes (I don't like your white collared shirts or the fact that you match cuffs with ties, and I always go for low rise trousers, to the chagrin of many people here). But those are not wrong of course, just things I particularly don't care about. I admire the consistency of your look, your wonderful overall taste and the fact that you wear a suit every day and do not get bored. I have to wear a suit maybe 3-5 days in a month right now and I like it, but I do not know if I would like to wear suits if I had to do it every single working day. I am not as addicted to suits as a lot of people here at AA.

Just a quick question. Why all the cufflinks from Museums? Do you sponsor the arts this way or is it something you do because Museums offer nice cufflinks?


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> I will photograph myself wearing a hat on those days when I need the insulation - hats will become more a part of my postings as it gets colder this autumn in NYC, and thank you, Rambler, for the kind comment.
> 
> Suit - BB GF
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Collar pin - BB
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Shoes - Mezlan (it's raining in NYC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consider overshoes- it protection for rain, ice and snow


----------



## upr_crust

When I started posting here, there was a critical mass of other posters who would post on a regular basis, who now no longer do so, so this thread never was "mine" any more than it is "mine" now. (Many are at That Other Website - for whatever reasons that they may have.)

Thank you for your comments. I find that wearing a suit actually allows for more options in look than does "business casual", and I think that I look better in a suit than in more casual clothing. As for the peculiarities of my style - they are what they are, and not everyone has to like everything that I wear.

As for your question, the supply of cufflinks from art museum venues is a byproduct of my patronage of art museums (my academic background is art history), and my general acquisitiveness, tempered by living in a very small space (i.e. a Manhattan apartment). I buy cufflinks in art museum gift shops, if I like them, and often as a souvenir, if the museum (or other cufflink venue) is outside of NYC. (I've bought cufflinks in various venues from Stockholm (the opera house there) to Buenos Aires (a craft fair outside of the Cemeterio de las Recoletas).



bernoulli said:


> Dear upr,
> 
> I have no problem being part of your show here. I do enjoy your daily posts. Of course, I have my preferences and disagree with your choices sometimes (I don't like your white collared shirts or the fact that you match cuffs with ties, and I always go for low rise trousers, to the chagrin of many people here). But those are not wrong of course, just things I particularly don't care about. I admire the consistency of your look, your wonderful overall taste and the fact that you wear a suit every day and do not get bored. I have to wear a suit maybe 3-5 days in a month right now and I like it, but I do not know if I would like to wear suits if I had to do it every single working day. I am not as addicted to suits as a lot of people here at AA.
> 
> Just a quick question. Why all the cufflinks from Museums? Do you sponsor the arts this way or is it something you do because Museums offer nice cufflinks?


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Art history? I am definitely jealous. I would love to study more of the subject. I have been to the major museums in the world (the Hermitage is the only one left - coming in December!) but I don't have the proper knowledge to appreciate everything I have seen. You I was kidding about this being your show, right? I really appreciate the consistency of your look and now I have Museum gift shops to hit when I am traveling. I did not have the habit of going into Museum gift shops because they are always flooded with tacky stuff, but you made me reconsider.

Bs As is a wonderful city and I am sure full of sartorial wonderful things. Last time I was there I just ate tons of Bife de Chorizo... Do you usually pick stuff up in your travels? My wardrobe is now a patchwork of things I pick in my travels, and mostly by accident cause I rarely search for things - I am new to the sartorial way of life.

AlanC: you really make your case as a Moderator of the Trad Forum. You could pose for a pic of Trad Magazine if there was ever one! I would never wear this style, but you make it yours. I especially like the boots.


----------



## Jovan

Bernoulli: The argument we make against low rise trousers is that they are rarely flattering on anyone, _especially_ the tall and thin models that wear them at runway shows. I'm not saying you need trousers like in a 1930s movie, just ones more proportionate in rise to your height.

AlanC: Have I ever mentioned you're the best dressed man of the cloth I've seen?


----------



## AlanC

^Alas, Jovan, that is not a high threshold, but thank you for the kind words. 

@Bernoulli, thank you regarding the shoes. They're a pair I designed for a contest, and they won. Obviously, I'm quite fond of them.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes - C & J via Barney's


----------



## williamson

bernoulli said:


> I admire...the fact that you wear a suit every day and do not get bored. I have to wear a suit maybe 3-5 days in a month right now and I like it, but I do not know if I would like to wear suits if I had to do it every single working day.


But, as upr himself somewhere says, he does not have to wear suits, but chooses to.


upr_crust said:


> I find that wearing a suit actually allows for more options in look than does "business casual", and I think that I look better in a suit than in more casual clothing.


Note his answer. Many men, not only those who post on these fora, find casual and "business casual" wear same and nondescript; that it is easier to be individual when relatively formally dressed - a tie, for example, being a very obvious means of adding individuality to a man's appearance. After several years of retirement, when I largely adopted casual wear, I'm increasingly reverting to jacket and tie.


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> ^Alas, Jovan, that is not a high threshold


There I must disagree (if the Church of England is to be included).


----------



## upr_crust

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - BB Peals

Not shown - navy fedora - Selentino


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - BB
> Shoes - BB Peals
> 
> Not shown - navy fedora - Selentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> looking good
> have a nice weekend


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> AlanC: Have I ever mentioned you're the best dressed man of the cloth I've seen?


I'm not so sure...


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> I welcome everyone to post here - it gets lonely posting here without others posting.
> 
> As for mistakes, I am sure that I will produce something erroneous soon - if one believes the posters at That Other Website, there have been days that I've not done anything right (though extreme criticism of my attire over there has lessened quite considerably of late).


I would post here if I had the technological smarts, but I don't. Typing and hitting the send button is my limit. I do want you to know that your posting are appreciated. That you are willing each day to take the time to put together a tasteful ensemble is , for someone like myself who on some days might otherwise just go through the motions, to some extent inspirational.

I went to the Other Website to see what negative comments could be directed toward you, but given the limits of their search engine could not find them. But I did see your Bal boots from Paul Stuart, with footwear like that who cares what anyone says. Anyway I rarely go to that site anymore, there is just too much chaff to find the wheat. If one's ensemble was critiqued by the likes of Michaels Alden or Anton it would be something to pay attention to, but I'm afraid the vulgarians have taken over much of that site.

By the way, I would like you to know that the pictures you have posted at the London Lounge are also appreciated.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## upr_crust

Alan,

Your comments are most appreciated, but believe me, I have been taken to task, both in terms of constructive criticism, and in terms of total bitchiness, at That Other Website. Happily, of late, commentary has been favorable or constructive.

My style is too colorful and flamboyant for me to wish Manton to comment on, and I've already had my contretemps with Voxsartoria, though his last comment about me was that he liked my tie (it was an ancient madder - non-shiny ties are very popular over There).

As for my postings on the London Lounge, I must confess that I've never posted there - if my photos are there, someone else has posted them without my knowledge. Perhaps you are thinking of the Fedora Lounge, where I posted shots of me in my hats, which I did a very long time ago - it must be three or four years since I've posted there at all.



arkirshner said:


> I would post here if I had the technological smarts, but I don't. Typing and hitting the send button is my limit. I do want you to know that your posting are appreciated. That you are willing each day to take the time to put together a tasteful ensemble is , for someone like myself who on some days might otherwise just go through the motions, to some extent inspirational.
> 
> I went to the Other Website to see what negative comments could be directed toward you, but given the limits of their search engine could not find them. But I did see your Bal boots from Paul Stuart, with footwear like that who cares what anyone says. Anyway I rarely go to that site anymore, there is just too much chaff to find the wheat. If one's ensemble was critiqued by the likes of Michaels Alden or Anton it would be something to pay attention to, but I'm afraid the vulgarians have taken over much of that site.
> 
> By the way, I would like you to know that the pictures you have posted at the London Lounge are also appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan


----------



## Jovan

arkirshner: Given your knowledge about clothing, I'd have to think your wardrobe is at least as impressive. Please try to post pictures here.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Burberry
PS - No-name brand
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's


----------



## wce59

*Returning to the fold...*

First of all, great looks, guys.

Please forgive the long period between posts. Work, travel, and other activities have demanded my time during the past two weeks. I've spent most of this period preparing for a professional conference in Tallahassee, Fla., that took place last week.

Here are some of the outfits I've worn of late. I hope they meet your approval.

Friday, Oct. 14 (attending a Tony Bennett concert in D.C. -- one of the "other activities" :icon_smile

Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Steeple Gate)










Last Tuesday (at work):

Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Steeple Gate)










Thursday (in Tallahassee):

Suit (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Friday (in Tallahassee):

Jacket (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, slacks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Saturday (in Tallahassee, heading home):

Jacket (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, slacks, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Tallahassee was nice. The weather was cooler than normal at this time of the year (morning temperatures were around 40 degrees F), but the skies were clear throughout. Besides, after this past summer, you won't find me complaining about cool temperatures. :biggrin2:

I'm off today, returning to the office tomorrow. Now that I'm back, I hope to be posting more regularly.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> My style is too colorful and flamboyant for me to wish Manton to comment on,


Not that I wish to disagree with your self image, but then again no one has the ability to see himself as clearly as others can. You, sir, are not flamboyant, (at least so far as the pictures you have posted). On the other hand you are anything but ordinary; I see you as a "dandy", in the sense Manton uses the term "dandy" in his book. It is clear that you put thought into combining pattern, color, and texture and
I believe if he were to comment on your ensembles he would use his thoughtful voice, not the artificial hectoring voice he uses in his book.

By the way, I confused you with uppercase who has posted pictures of sartorial worthies from the 1930s and 40s at the London Lounge. I apologize for my confusion. Regrettably this is not the first time this Midwestern middling sort has confused his uppers.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, arkirschner, for your kind comments, and no worries on the confusion in re: photos on the London Lounge.

As I did a series of photos of three-piece suits last week, someone at That Other Website suggested that I do a series of double-breasted suits this week. Unhappily, this will be a series of only two - the rest of my collection of D/B suits was too large to be altered after my weight loss of a few years ago, and they made their way to the local charity shop.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Hanzo

I'm going to do a combined post of the last two days. Unfortunately these were a bit of an after thought (the pictures that is) so they didn't turn out all that well.

The first one is from yesterday. Charcoal JAB suit, white FC shirt from Paul Fredrick and burgundy pin dot tie from Tie Bar.










The second one was today. Grey flannel suit (hand me down only labelled as Nordstroms) white shirt with blue grid from Charles Trywhitt and blue tie with yellow and white dots from a BB outlet.


----------



## wce59

*Returning to the office after my recent travels*

*Upr_crust:* I really like those shoes!
*Hanzo:* Very nice outfits... you wear both suits very well. (Especially the JAB one.:icon_smile: )

Today was my first day back in the office after my recent business trip. I was a little tired after watching the Ravens MNF game (the less said about that, the better). I'm glad the weather was cooperative.

Suit (black pinstripe), shirt, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Emanuel Ungaro--from Men's Wearhouse)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Jovan

Hanzo, those are two very classic outfits that have a James Bond vibe about them. I dig the straight fold pocket square.


----------



## Hanzo

Jovan said:


> Hanzo, those are two very classic outfits that have a James Bond vibe about them. I dig the straight fold pocket square.


Thank you Jovan. I won't lie, the most recent Bond movies have really shown me the beauty of simplicity.


----------



## upr_crust

Clothes for a dull (and possibly slightly damp) Wednesday.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Lewin
PS - No-name brand
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Bluegrass Man

Love that suit, Upr. Is that windowpane light blue or gray?


----------



## upr_crust

The windowpane is light blue, though the lighting in my office is bad enough such that I can't tell for sure what it is  - though certainly not grey.



Bluegrass Man said:


> Love that suit, Upr. Is that windowpane light blue or gray?


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz

Please excuse the hurried phone pics. Better photos shortly.

































AE Fifth Street spat-boot


----------



## arkirshner

^^^

Special order Fifth Streets? How high are the shoes vis your ankle? The windowpane looks great, but the floor in the picture does not. Next time a new background please.


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy day in NYC - defensive dressing at its finest (today's suit is next in line to visit the dry cleaner).

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Lewin
Tie -BB
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum
Shoes - Mezlan


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Shoes - Mezlan


I think those are the most tastefully styled Mezlans I've ever seen.


----------



## upr_crust

Occasionally, happy design accidents happen in the most unlikely of places. As it is, I bought the Mezlans at my local discounter, where they were marked down even there, so their purchase was something of a no-brainer.



WouldaShoulda said:


> I think those are the most tastefully styled Mezlans I've ever seen.


----------



## Jovan

Wow, no kidding. I just looked at their website.


----------



## wce59

*Catching up on the last couple of days...*

...as I didn't get a chance to post last night.

Wednesday:

Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Today:

Jacket, slacks, shirt, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Pocket square (Filene's Basement)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Close-up of today's jacket/shirt/tie/PS combo (my latest attempt to mix patterns :icon_smile:










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Bluegrass Man

Looking sharp as usual, I really like the combo for today.


----------



## wce59

Thanks, Bluegrass Man.


----------



## deandbn

Gee WCE I have been looking at your posts from the last week or two. You look great in all your outfits. Very impressive Sir!
So crisp and dapper.


----------



## upr_crust

It has gotten cold in NYC, hence the outerwear.

Suit, tie, overcoat, and scarf - BB
Shirt - Lewin
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's


----------



## wce59

*Suiting up to end the week...*



deandbn said:


> Gee WCE I have been looking at your posts from the last week or two. You look great in all your outfits. Very impressive Sir!
> So crisp and dapper.


Thanks, deandbn.

*Upr_crust: *I really like your coat and scarf.

The weather likewise has turned chilly in the Baltimore-Washington corridor, but at least today was sunny.

Below is my attire to end the week:

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Bought years ago at a D.C. speciality store that's now out of business)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Close-up of the shirt/tie combo (with the watch and cufflinks):










Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## MikeDT

80+ kindergarten and young junior students, hot classroom.

BTW this is what I usually wear in the classroom on weekdays..

...complete with school chalk.


----------



## bernoulli

Coming home after a week of teaching.

Suit is a single button peak lapel by WW Chan. Color is medium grey with a herringbone pattern and very light blue stripe. Shirt is CT, tie and cuffs bought in Shanghai. Definitely not a business ensemble, but that is the fun of being an academic.


----------



## Jovan

Get a flower hole in that lapel! It's the same problem as your double breasted.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice stuff, WCE!!!


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Hi guys. Long time since my last.





































Cheers

Vic


----------



## upr_crust

Always a pleasure to see you posting, Vic!


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan said:


> Get a flower hole in that lapel! It's the same problem as your double breasted.


Thank you for ordering me around sir!  But seriously, when I go back to Asia I might ask WW Chan to put flower holes, but it does not bother me that much not to have it.


----------



## Jovan

Not ordering... er, strongly suggesting!  But seriously, there's something a bit unfinished about a jacket without the flower hole in one lapel. It's actually my only big grief against the Anderson-Little blazer.


----------



## upr_crust

Cold in NYC, but at least the snow has disappeared, and no power loss - much more fortunate than many.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Marino Gabbri
PS - BB
Braces - Trafalgar
Shoes - Alden
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

I'm afraid what I'm wearing today isn't in the realm of AAAC-accepted. Bonus points to anyone who identifies the character or source.

Happy Hallowe'en!


----------



## Bluegrass Man

I was going to say Face from the A-Team, but then you threw in a chainsaw.


----------



## Jovan

https://left4dead.wikia.com/wiki/Nick


----------



## upr_crust

Sorry if I've not accessorized quite as well as Jovan has above - I couldn't find a chain saw in the right color for my outfit.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hickey Freeman
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Topcoat - Charles Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

upr_crust said:


> Sorry if I've not accessorized quite as well as Jovan has above - I couldn't find a chain saw in the right color for my outfit.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Hickey Freeman
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Topcoat - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Selentino


Showstopper.


----------



## upr_crust

The last posting for a while - off on vacation starting tomorrow evening - will be back just before Thanksgiving.

Suit, shirt, and tie - BB (suit MTM, tie BBGF)
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Bexley
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## bernoulli

Just came back from Montevideo. I am not a wine person, but wines with the tannat grape are interesting. Anyway, posting this pic just to show I can wear a pocket square every now and then.


----------



## Jovan

You should wear one more often.


----------



## bernoulli

I could swear I had your answer pegged... Just for the record, I agree with you concerning the flower hole and I do value your opinion. I think it was an oversight by WW Chan and I will correct it when I go back to China, even though I am not terribly bothered by it. As for the PS, I am ambivalent. I like it with a sport coat, but not with a suit. I think I already use loud ties and shirts with a suit and the PS is overkill.

Also, my post is evidence that you can post pics of your traveling clothes (hint hint, upr_crust!).



Jovan said:


> You should wear one more often.


----------



## Jovan

It won't be overkill with a suit if you use one in white linen or cotton. Those can be worn with just about anything and look good, yet not call too much attention to itself.


----------



## wce59

*My first post of November...*



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice stuff, WCE!!!


Thanks, forsbergacct.

Very nice looks over the past several days. Below are my ensembles from this week (so far). Note that I've had to break out my trench coat, which is from Bill Blass and was purchased many years ago at a Burlington Coat Factory store.

Monday:

Suit (navy), shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)



















Yesterday:

Suit (grey windowpane), shirt, tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Steeple Gate)



















Today:

Jacket, slacks, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Geoffrey Beene)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)



















Take care, everyone.


----------



## wce59

*Bon voyage, upr_crust!*



upr_crust said:


> The last posting for a while - off on vacation starting tomorrow evening - will be back just before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Suit, shirt, and tie - BB (suit MTM, tie BBGF)
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Shoes - Bexley
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


I really like the shoes, upr_crust.

Safe travels!


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> I really like the shoes, upr_crust.
> 
> Safe travels!


Thanks, WCE59 - the shoes are Bexley, bought in Paris, and available online (Google "Bexley shoes" - there's an English version of the website).

Thanks for the bon voyage as well!


----------



## wce59

*If it's Thursday, it must be pattern-mixing time...*

Today I decided to try a little more pattern-mixing (at least above the waist)... including even the cufflinks. And since today's sportcoat was of heavier weight--and the weather was mostly sunny with no rain--I opted to ditch the outerwear.

Sportcoat (Nautica, purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Shirt, tie, slacks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Purchased at a specialty shop at Union Station in D.C.)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Close-up of the sportcoat, shirt, and tie combo:










Close-up of the cufflinks/shirt combo (along with the watch):










Take care, everyone.


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> Cold in NYC, but at least the snow has disappeared, and no power loss - much more fortunate than many.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Marino Gabbri
> PS - BB
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Shoes - Alden
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPR,
> 
> After seeing quite a few of your ensembles, I have noticed that this grey may be the best color and tone for your complexion. It draws attention up to your face and in doing so enhances your presence. In contrast, your dark grey and dark navy suits, excellent in and of themselves, tend to draw attention down to the suit its self.


----------



## bernoulli

Wce,

Beautiful jacket! I really like how you put it together, especially the fact you put some blue in your ensemble with the cufflinks. The only thing I don't like, but then again I find it abhorrent on everyone, is the pair of shoes. It seems Americans are really keen on it, but I don't understand why. Just my bad taste I guess.

Also, I wanna join you in wishing happy travels to upr.


----------



## arkirshner

wce59 said:


> [/LIST]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/LIST]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday (in Tallahassee):
> 
> Suit (Brooks Brothers)
> Shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday (in Tallahassee):
> 
> Jacket (Brooks Brothers)
> Shirt, tie, slacks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday (in Tallahassee, heading home):
> 
> Jacket (Brooks Brothers)
> Shirt, slacks, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l498/wce59/wayw/wayw_20[/QUOTE]
> 
> After seeing you in a number of different ensembles I believe that you,(unlike Upr) look best in those with the highest contrast. In all of these pictures you look much better than,for example those in which you wear a tan jacket. The warm color of the tan does not provide enough contrast to your face resulting in a washed out appearance. On the other hand high contrast, cool colors frame your face such that the eye goes to your face rather than your clothes. While the blue shirts are not bad, white, and your white ground pencil stripe shirt provide maximum contrast and frame your face to best advantage. Darker jackets are most flattering. Lighter colors, even your mid grey,(not shown above,) are not as flattering. I suspect there is a shade of blue, somewhere between royal and navy in tone, that could be a killer color.
> In any event, besides dark greys and blues, dark jackets in cool colors eg. an emerald green should look good framing your face. Perhaps it would be more accurate to say , you look best when your face is framed by high contrast, dark grey and dark blue jackets, and white, or white ground shirts, (white contrast collars on blue shirts may very well also work).
> 
> As you know the lighting in your pictures is not the best, and no doubt is not a neutral light, and as a result the you in person is somewhat different than the you in pictures. Consequently I do not know how accurate this is, but it seems to me that your complexion is similar to the President's. At least similar enough to note that both you and the President look best in cool colors, and so far as suits are concerned, white, or white ground shirts.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan


----------



## Hanzo

Yesterday's look. 
Charcoal suit from JAB, blue puppytooth FC shirt from Charles Tyrwhitt, burgundy tie from Nordstrom's Rack, cufflinks from a men's shirt shop in a Paris train station. Not shown are AE Fifth Aves in black.


----------



## MikeDT

Blue shirt, fleece lined jumper and jeans.


----------



## wce59

*Some looks from the past few days...*

*Akirskinner: *Thanks for your thoughtful comments, Alan. While I do prefer blues and dark greys, I do like to wear other colors (like an olive windowpane suit I own) to bring some variety to my wardrobe.

*Bernoulli: *Thanks for the compliments on my ensemble from last Thursday (the one with the blue checked jacket). As for the shoes, I just like to wear that style of loafers.

*Hanzo: *Very nice outfit.

Below are some looks from the past several days.

Last Friday (evening out to see the opera "La Traviata" in Baltimore):

Suit, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (Brooks Brothers)
Tie (Nordstrom)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Close-up of cufflinks and watch:









Yesterday:

Suit, tie (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (Brooks Brothers)
Pocket square (Purchased at Filene's Basement)
Cufflinks (Purchased at a men's specialty store in D.C.)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
American flag lapel pin










Close-up of flag-lapel pin/pocket square/suit combo:









Today (Taking personal leave for a dental appointment and errands around town):

Orphaned suit jacket (Jones New York - purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Shirt, slacks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Purchased at a small jewelry store in downtown Baltimore)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)
American flag lapel pin










Take care, everyone.


----------



## sofie28

The suit looks well on you. It is very nice to look at. Come visit www.lifo.com . It's a free fashion hub which includes an online wardrobe where you can create outfits and get fashion feedback from friends.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## Hanzo

My clothes from last week. I didn't have a chance to post them individually, sorry.

Monday:
Navy SB suit with a grey stripe. White JAB shirt, blue pindot TieBar tie.

















Tuesday:
Grey SB JAB signature suit, blue and yellow stripe CT shirt, tie from an old trip to Venice.

















Wednesday:
Grey DB with a light grey stripe suit. Blue MTM shirt, red/pink Ate Seta tie from a recent trip to Florence.

















Thursday:
Navy with blue pinstripe HF SB suit, PF french cuff shirt, horizontal striped tie I picked up in Florence in a color that a female coworker called 'Tiffany blue'.









Friday:
Grey flannel SB suit, blue check CT shirt, red, white and blue striped tie, can't remember where I got it.


----------



## wce59

*Catching up from last Thursday, plus starting this week in a "pink and black" mood...*

*Hanzo:* Great looks from last week.

Catching up, starting with a look from last Thursday:

Grey pinstripe suit (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Flag lapel pin (to commemorate Veterans Day)










Close-up of the cufflinks and watch:










And for today, a "pink and black" theme. (I swear, it's not in mourning for what happened to the Ravens on Sunday :icon_smile

Black pinstripe suit, shirt, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Emanuel Ungaro, purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Regillus

I like the pink shirt, wce. I keep debating with myself whether or not to get a few pinks. Good photos like this just might tip the scale and I'll get some.


----------



## wce59

*A grey suit to match a gray Tuesday...*

Thanks for the compliment, Regillus.

Today was overcast in the Baltimore/Washington area: There was a threat of rain all day, but thankfully, it held off--although it's supposed to be here in full force by tomorrow. (On a related note, the weather was unseasonably warm and humid. Isn't Thanksgiving nine days away? :icon_scratch

The grey suit I wore seemed appropriate, even though I didn't plan it that way. :icon_smile: 

Suit, shirt, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Hanzo

wce59 said:


> *Hanzo:* Great looks from last week.


Thank you, WCE. Your fantastic posts with JAB suits convinced me to purchase a few of theirs and I'm very glad I did, so thank you.

Here is my look for today. Charcoal JAB Signature SB 2 button suit, white spread collar Tailored Traveler JAB shirt, JAB charcoal wool socks, AE Fifth Aves and an Ate Seta tie from Florence.


----------



## simonfoy

Anyone seen Upr? Is he on his hols?


----------



## wce59

*A rainy day in Baltimore (and Washington too)...*



Hanzo said:


> Thank you, WCE. Your fantastic posts with JAB suits convinced me to purchase a few of theirs and I'm very glad I did, so thank you.


Great look as always, Hanzo. I'm glad that your JoS. A. Bank suits are working well for you. And living in Baltimore, it's nice to drum up a little business for a company headquartered in the area. :biggrin2: But seriously, thanks very much for the compliment.

It rained all day in the Baltimore-Washington corridor, so I went with a sportcoat/slacks combination. The jacket contains a subtle brown windowpane check, which I tried to bring out with the tie and slacks. I hope you're able to see it in the close-up photo.

Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Single-breasted trench coat (Bill Blass, purchased at Burlington Coat Factory)










Close-up of the sportcoat:










Take care, everyone.


----------



## wce59

simonfoy said:


> Anyone seen Upr? Is he on his hols?


Upr's still on his vacation. He's supposed to return to the office just before our Thanksgiving (which is a week from Thursday).


----------



## Jake Genezen

Wce59, thunderw21, Hanzo: looking very good, gentlemen.

Hanzo, I think your darker, 'cool' (rather than 'warm') suits really flatter you; some very nice looks.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Sunny day today





































Cheers

Vic


----------



## fashionbee

Hi all, it’s my first post and I need to work out the photo posting. Until then I hope this will work. I’m looking forward to learning more about fashion here. Comments and criticism welcome.

Today I'm wearing:
Burberry sweater checked v-neck sweater (navy)
RL polo shirt (red)
Burberry distressed leather belt brown
Berle khakis
RL ringer socks
Naot shoes Pilot (seal brown suede)


----------



## simonfoy

wce59 said:


> Upr's still on his vacation. He's supposed to return to the office just before our Thanksgiving (which is a week from Thursday).


Much obliged to you Sir


----------



## Hanzo

Jake Genezen said:


> Hanzo, I think your darker, 'cool' (rather than 'warm') suits really flatter you; some very nice looks.


I'm afraid I've never really understood those terms, would you mind expanding on that?


----------



## JDC

Hanzo said:


> I'm afraid I've never really understood those terms, would you mind expanding on that?


Let me toss in before Jake explains and say he's correct imo. If he doesn't explain it I will.


----------



## upr_crust

arkirshner said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPR,
> 
> After seeing quite a few of your ensembles, I have noticed that this grey may be the best color and tone for your complexion. It draws attention up to your face and in doing so enhances your presence. In contrast, your dark grey and dark navy suits, excellent in and of themselves, tend to draw attention down to the suit its self.
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting insight. For myself, I actually favor the mid blue of my BB MTM double-breasted suit, but the grey Paul Stuart has fast become one of my favorite suits, so I am not in disagreement with you.
> 
> 
> 
> bernoulli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wanna join you in wishing happy travels to upr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> simonfoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Upr? Is he on his hols?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - I am just back in the US as of late yesterday evening. I will spare you all the vision of me with bed hair and satchels under my eyes due to jet lag. Thank you for the good wishes on my holidays/vacation - sorry Simon, the closest I got to Preston was King's Cross Station, I fear - no chance for a pint at the local pub with you. WCE, glad to see that you (and others) keeping things lively here with postings.
> 
> I'll be back in regular form by Monday - bought a few things while I was over across the pond - photos will ensue.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake Genezen

Hanzo said:


> I'm afraid I've never really understood those terms, would you mind expanding on that?


 Hi Hanzo,

This topic of 'seasons' crops up now and again, and there has been more discussion on this topic of late. Have you seen the thread on 'is black a flattering colour'?

My impression is that some members are against the 'seasons' theory; others take it with a pinch of salt; and others members (me included) are advocates of it. I think it is well worth listening to all sides of the argument on this 'season' theory; however, what I write below is in support of the 'season' theory.

First of all, the 'seasons' theory, as espoused by Carole Jackson, is nothing to do about dressing in the appropriate colours for the actual seasons: that is, wearing darker colours in the winter, earth colours in autumn, light colours in the summer, and so forth. If I'm correct, this method of choosing the colours you wear - that is, in light of the season it is - has been the traditional and timeless one. I may put forward that some members disagree with Carole Jackson's theory because is conflicts with the traditional and timeless method of picking what colour suits to wear.

Carole Jackson's 'Colour For Men' (1985) puts forward the theory that an individual falls into one of four categories; she writes that you are not a mixture of two. (Personally, I'm more flexible on this point, but I try my very best to keep to my 'season')

The four categories she uses are the seasons:

Winter; 
Summer; 
Spring; 
Autumn.

So, if you are categorised as Winter (which I would say your are, going by your photos), then you would wear 'winter' colours regardless if it is spring, summer, or autumn.

So, 'winter' (and 'summer') colours are 'cool' colours: they have blue undertone; 'spring' and 'summer' colours are 'warm' colours: they have yellow/golden undertone. (There is page on Ask Andy that breaks this down).

For example, 'brown' can be 'warm' with earth tones: a golden brown or chocolate brown. 'Brown' can also be 'cool' such as rose brown.

So, it is not the colour _per se_ that matters; rather, as Jackson points out, it is the 'tone, shade, and intensity [that] count' (p. 17, 1985).

The question is: why would you consciously buy clothes that do not flatter you when one of the aims it to look your best? Suits, shirts, etc, are expensive and an investment, so even more reason to buy the colours that suit you. Winters that wear clothes from the Spring's wardrobe, for example, will look washed-out and sallow; Springs who wear Winter's colours will be drained of colour, etc.

Also, another aim of dressing well is for the eye to be gently guided to the face of man, not to be distracted by the clothes or the clothes not to appear seamlessly incorporated on the man. When a blond(e), who is a Spring, wears black, the head looks divorced from the body: you have the torso and then the head: there is no continuity; it isn't seamless.

Another good example is camel sport coat or overcoat. I like camel-coloured sport jacket and overcoat but they look awfully on me; they look fantastic on a Spring. Likewise with raincoats. I now have a navy one, as my old beige one made me look like the living dead.

Also, another important point: 'Individualising Your Colours':

Carole Jackson writes, 'you may be thinking, "I'm a Winter with pale skin and John's a Winter, too, but with dark olive skin. How can we both use the same colour chart as a guide?" '

Jackson answers by writing that 'your season's colour chart may be interpreted to suit you as an individual [for example] if you look your best in the stronger shades from your season, mix paler colours and neutrals with other, more intense colours [from your season]' (p. 48). She then goes into detail about how to individualise your colours.

I would highly recommend Carole Jackson's book. Read it and then decide if you agree with or not. There are other books, written after Jackson's, that simplify her scheme of things and are more flexible; but the idea is the same.

(Other members: please clarify and/or expand, or contest where you see fit)


----------



## JDC

Jake, you're way ahead of me. 

Hanzo, simply put a suit color should complement the wearer's skin tone, and cooler colors (see Jake's post above, and like your most recent pic, stunning btw imo) appear to work better with your skin color. From your pics I've always been curious about your nationality. Please feel free to ignore that last comment and no it's absolutely none of my or any other AAAC member's business.


----------



## AMProfessor

Perhaps a dumb question, but how does one accurately know one's own skin tone? Self perception is difficult-- I mean, I suppose if you're on one extreme or another its easier, but as an average caucasion with brown hair who gets a reasonable tan in the summer, where would I fall?


----------



## JDC

AMProfessor said:


> Perhaps a dumb question, but how does one accurately know one's own skin tone? Self perception is difficult-- I mean, I suppose if you're on one extreme or another its easier, but as an average caucasion with brown hair who gets a reasonable tan in the summer, where would I fall?


Unfortunately I have no clue what an average Caucasian looks like. I'm nearing the throes of middle age and still haven't met anyone from Caucasia. I'm not saying these people don't exist.


----------



## wce59

*Finishing up the week before going on vacation...*



Jake Genezen said:


> Wce59, thunderw21, Hanzo: looking very good, gentlemen.


Thanks for the compliment, Jake. And I found your post about the "seasons" theory interesting. I remember browsing Ms. Jackson's _Color for Men _book in a bookstore in 1987 (when I was a graduate student), and the examples provoked some thought. But I ultimately decided not to buy it, and I hadn't given it much thought until reading the post (as well as an earlier post from arkirshner).



upr_crust said:


> Yes - I am just back in the US as of late yesterday evening. I will spare you all the vision of me with bed hair and satchels under my eyes due to jet lag. Thank you for the good wishes on my holidays/vacation - sorry Simon, the closest I got to Preston was King's Cross Station, I fear - no chance for a pint at the local pub with you. WCE, glad to see that you (and others) keeping things lively here with postings.
> 
> I'll be back in regular form by Monday - bought a few things while I was over across the pond - photos will ensue.


Welcome back, upr. I look forward to seeing your new acquisitions.

Here are my looks for the past two days to end the week... and begin a week's vacation. Actually, it's more of a "staycation," as I plan to use the time to relax, recharge, and do some household projects that I've been putting off. (Not to mention celebrate Thanksgiving. :biggrin2

Yesterday (Thursday): Our office hosted a seminar at work, then I went to a professional reception in Baltimore, where I got to meet up with friends from out of town. (Please forgive the minor mishap with one of the jacket pockets.:redface

Olive suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Steeple Gate)
Trench coat (Bill Blass)










Today (Friday): Blazer and slacks mode, plus showing a little support for the Ravens.

Navy blazer (Botany 500, purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Shirt, tie, slacks, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Ravens lapel pin
Trench coat (Bill Blass)
Driver's cap, scarf (Purchased at Burlington Coat Factory)










Go, Ravens! :icon_cheers:Beat the Bengals!










My partner and I plan to meet up with friends for Thanksgiving, so I may post something then. In the meantime, have a great week, everyone.


----------



## arkirshner

AMProfessor said:


> Perhaps a dumb question, but how does one accurately know one's own skin tone? Self perception is difficult-- I mean, I suppose if you're on one extreme or another its easier, but as an average caucasion with brown hair who gets a reasonable tan in the summer, where would I fall?


Essentially you have to sit in front of a mirror and systimaticlly drape different color cloth under your face and see what works and what does not. If I may quote myself, the following is a recent post from the London Lounge.

Re: (Book) Image Matters for Men - your colors
by arkirshner » Mon Aug 29, 2011 12:44 am

Over 20 years ago a friend of mine who was in the woman's clothing business told me she had gone to a seminar given by Carole Jackson, the author of Color Me Beautiful, where my friend learned how to dress her customers in colors that best flattered each customer's face. I expressed interest and she offered to "do my colors". The process was in some respect similar to an eye exam in which you are successively given two lens combinations to look through and asked through which could you see clearer. I was seated in a chair before a mirror and she successively draped different colored cloth under my face to determine which made me look better. For example I looked better when my face was framed by navy cloth when compared to camel cloth, the camel simply left my face looking washed out. There was no mystery as to why , my skin has an olive undertone, the yellow component in my olive undertone skin blended in with the yellow component of the camel cloth, while the yellow component in my complexion stood out in stark contrast next to the navy cloth.

After a series of comparisons it became obvious that I looked my best in vivid dark colors or pure white. The navy and dark greys commonly found in suiting framed my complexion to its best advantage. On the other hand brown, camel, olive, and earth tones left me looking washed out. Pure white was my best shirt color. Soft white, oyster white, and ivory left me washed out.

The same process with sportswear colors found I looked good in vivid red, or vivid red with a little blue added. while red with yellow added did not look nearly as good. Moreover tints of red, peach and pink did not work. I just do not look good in pastels.

My son has a different complexion. He looks his best in the camel jacket and pastels I cannot wear. On the other hand a navy jacket drains the color from his face. While I can wear oxford or charcoal grey to advantage, his best are light to medium warm greys. While I wear pure white shirts, he looks his best in ivory.

What I learned then has proven invaluable as I no longer spend money on, or wear, those colors that are "bad" for me. Occasionally I
wear a shirt in a less than optimal shade of blue, but it is done so knowingly and because it is helpful to the ensemble as a whole eg. with seersucker suit or white linen jacket.

This is not about being dressed by women. No doubt Ms. Jackson's book, ( Color for Men was just a sequel with nothing really new), simply took what artists have known for centuries, that is, when different colors are placed next to color A , some will cause color A to stand out, others will cause color A to recede, and still others will overpower color A.

For anyone who does not believe there is something to this I challenge you to an experiment. The next time you are contemplating acquiring a new jacket or shirt, try sitting or standing in front of a mirror and drape fabrics in front of your face. See if you look better with navy or camel, khaki or ivory, teal blue or powder blue, burgundy or orange, rose brown or golden brown, pure white or ivory, or oyster white, or soft white. If there is no difference then you are right, there is nothing to it. On the other hand, if you see differences use what you see to your advantage. There is no reason to just look good in sub optimal colors when with different colors you can look your best .
arkirshner

Joined: Sat Jun 04, 2005 10:53 pm
Location: Toledo Ohio USA


----------



## JDC

There's often a shortcut to finding your optimum colors. Most of us have suits that, for reasons apparently unrelated to style or fit, always seem to garner the most compliments, and you feel more confident wearing. Well it's highly probable those are "your" colors. I've found this is usually more accurate than trying to lump everyone into categories, seasonal or otherwise. Also there's the problem of lumping colors themselves into labels, I mean these days when someone says "navy blue suit" it can mean anything from mid-blue to near-black, so it's ridiculous imo to steer anyone toward "navy blue suits" as a rule.


----------



## AMProfessor

JDC said:


> Unfortunately I have no clue what an average Caucasian looks like. I'm nearing the throes of middle age and still haven't met anyone from Caucasia. I'm not saying these people don't exist.


I really know how to spell. Seriously. My fingers just have a mind of their own.


----------



## Hanzo

Jake Genezen said:


> Hi Hanzo,
> [Discussion on seasonal color theory]


Mr. Genezen,
Thank you very much for the expression. I'm not opposed to it, and the theory certainly makes sense. Maybe my problem is being unable to tell the difference. You mentioned that of my suits, the colder colors look better one me. My confusion comes in that I only have navy and grey suits. Is it that one of these colors doesn't work as well for me? Is there a differnece in the subtle differences of the different hues? I'll be honest, while the theory make sense, I'm not sure I have the eye to be able to take advantage of it.


----------



## bernoulli

wce,

I really like your olive suit! As always, nothing much to comment other than I really like it. And go Ravens! (after all, I do collect Edgar Allan Poe first editions).

below a couple of outings. The first was dinner with friends in my Brioni cashmere jacket - the softest and most beautiful piece of clothing I own, even if the shoulders are really strong). I paired it with grey trousers and AE monkstraps.

The second is a 3-piece from WW Chan that I used in what I think is my last class for the year. I paired it with a Herring Edmonton pair (I forgot to take pics, so here is a link - https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...&shoeid=2764&selectedSizeid=9&selectedFitid=2). Shirt is CT, cuffs bought in Shanghai and the tie in Hangzhou - very fine silk and probably the best looking tie I own, the flash does not do it justice (actually, the flash killed the colors on the whole outfit, since the mid-blue of this suit is really nice). I wanted to finish the year with a bang. There is always the possibility I have to teach in December since I do a lot of exec ed, but let's hope not!

Next week I am off to Paris and Rome for a meeting and a conference. Will look into some Lodings and Finsbury shoes in Paris, and maybe some stuff in Rome. My girlfriend is complaining I am getting obsessed with fine clothing, even though she appreciates the transformation she witnessed the last couple of years.


----------



## upr_crust

*Back after a long hiatus, with some new swag to show off . . .*

Wearing the same suit as my last posting, with a few variations in attire. The boots, tie, scarf, and cufflinks are new, the byproduct of my recent visit to London.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, London
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jake Genezen

Hanzo said:


> Mr. Genezen,
> You mentioned that of my suits, the colder colors look better one me. My confusion comes in that I only have navy and grey suits. Is it that one of these colors doesn't work as well for me? Is there a differnece in the subtle differences of the different hues?


 Hi Hanzo,

Do you own a tan or beige or brown sport coat? I thought I had once seen you in such a jacket.

The colour suits you have are fine, but I do think you look better in the darker hue and with contrasting shade of white shirt and dark tie. However, I'm not advocating that you just wear that attire (though, if I recall, someone on a past thread wanted to wear a 'uniform' of dark/black suits and white shirts - fine if that member is a winter :icon_smile:.)

In my opinion, for you to look your best in the suits you have you need to generate contrast, as you have pale complexion (I don't mean you look ill) and dark hair. So, for example, a purple stripe shirt (rather than a lilac, though you would still look good in a lilac stripe), a complimentary dark tie, and whichever suit you own, etc.



> I'll be honest, while the theory make sense, I'm not sure I have the eye to be able to take advantage of it.


I think the season theory is to help people who don't have the eye for matching colours nor have the intuition to discern what looks good on them; indeed, those people who have an eye for colour perhaps don't need to use season theory.

 What doesn't help the process, however, and as JDC pointed out above, is that manufacturers do not label their colours correctly; so, in good faith one might think one's buying so-and-so colour, when, in fact, one hasn't. An example of this ubiquitous error is on the TM Lewin website: it appears they have more shades of purple than there are colours in the rainbow!

 
Do you have Flusser's 'Dressing the Man'? That has someone useful tips on colour.

(P.S: Please do not feel inhibited on wearing and posting outfits that may not be your 'season'; I won't be offended :icon_smile:.)


----------



## Hanzo

Jake Genezen said:


> Hi Hanzo,
> 
> Do you own a tan or beige or brown sport coat? I thought I had once seen you in such a jacket.
> 
> I do own a tan suit, that might be the one to which you're referring. If so, excellent memory!
> 
> The colour suits you have are fine, but I do think you look better in the darker hue and with contrasting shade of white shirt and dark tie. However, I'm not advocating that you just wear that attire (though, if I recall, someone on a past thread wanted to wear a 'uniform' of dark/black suits and white shirts - fine if that member is a winter :icon_smile:.)
> 
> In my opinion, for you to look your best in the suits you have you need to generate contrast, as you have pale complexion (I don't mean you look ill) and dark hair.
> 
> That makes sense, a similar contrast in clothes as I have in myself.
> 
> So, for example, a purple stripe shirt (rather than a lilac, though you would still look good in a lilac stripe), a complimentary dark tie, and whichever suit you own, etc.
> 
> Funny you should say. Below is the suit, shirt and tie I wore today.
> 
> I think the season theory is to help people who don't have the eye for matching colours nor have the intuition to discern what looks good on them; indeed, those people who have an eye for colour perhaps don't need to use season theory.
> 
> What doesn't help the process, however, and as JDC pointed out above, is that manufacturers do not label their colours correctly; so, in good faith one might think one's buying so-and-so colour, when, in fact, one hasn't. An example of this ubiquitous error is on the TM Lewin website: it appears they have more shades of purple than there are colours in the rainbow!
> 
> 
> Do you have Flusser's 'Dressing the Man'? That has someone useful tips on colour.
> 
> I do not, but I've been considering getting it now for some time.
> 
> (P.S: Please do not feel inhibited on wearing and posting outfits that may not be your 'season'; I won't be offended :icon_smile:.)
> 
> Hahaha, thank you, and don't worry, I'll keep trying new things. That's half the fun, right?


Charcoal suit, purple/lilac striped shirt and purple tie, all from JAB.


----------



## upr_crust

*The rest of the swag from the UK today, on a rainy Tuesday . . .*

The scarf and cufflinks are new - the cufflinks are set with green amber.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, London
PS - RLPL
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof.


----------



## Jazzsol

Very well done Upr crust.


----------



## Hanzo

Navy suit with grey stripes, white PF french cuff shirt (didn't get a picture of the cufflinks) and striped tie from street merchant in Florence.


----------



## Jake Genezen

Hanzo said:


> Charcoal suit, purple/lilac striped shirt and purple tie, all from JAB.





Hanzo said:


> Navy suit with grey stripes, white PF french cuff shirt (didn't get a picture of the cufflinks) and striped tie from street merchant in Florence.


Great stuff, Hanzo!


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> Wearing the same suit as my last posting, with a few variations in attire. The boots, tie, scarf, and cufflinks are new, the byproduct of my recent visit to London.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, London
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's
> Overcoat - BB
> Hat - Selentino


Very nice, upr_crust; lovely acquisitions. Lovely boots.

Hope all was well in London; was it a busman's holiday or just weekend get-away?


----------



## upr_crust

*Neither a busman's holiday nor a weekend getaway . . .*

Thank you for the compliments - ironically enough, I saw the boots the first afternoon that I was in London (at Harrod's - killing time until my travel companion made it to our hotel in S. Kensington), but didn't acquire them until the last full that that I was in town.

I was across the pond for a nice long holiday - three nights in London, followed by four in Barcelona, followed by six back in London - better than expected weather in London, and perfect weather in Barcelona. Lots of culture, lots of commerce (at least in London).



Jake Genezen said:


> Very nice, upr_crust; lovely acquisitions. Lovely boots.
> 
> Hope all was well in London; was it a busman's holiday or just weekend get-away?


----------



## simonfoy

I got to saville Row a few weeks ago Upr. Had a wander round Brooks Brothers too. TBH I didn't think much to SR, yes they've some lovely attire but way overpriced tbh. I was thinking about you while in Brooks, thinking....now.....what would Bruce be looking at.....so I headed for shoes, scarves and cufflinks. lol.

Hope you had a good time and a pleasant trip mate

Simon


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

I really like your foray into English bold stripes. It suits you, and welcome back!

Today I had an unimportant meeting at the city centre so I chose to dress as European dandy. Single-button suit from WW Chan - dark navy, tone on tone wool and mohair fabric. No tie and red brogues. The only thing missing was another shirt button undone with lots of chest hair showing. But I am not that adventurous...


----------



## upr_crust

I had a similar short foray down Savile Row, and my reaction was much the same as yours - lovely stuff, blindingly expensive. I am amused that you were thinking of me while wandering through Brooks Bros. in Regent St. - I would have gone through there, if only to comparison shop the prices of the UK store vs. the US ones. But, as you noted, you know my predilections very well . . . .

It was an excellent holiday, thanks - hope that your foray to the capital was enjoyable as well.



simonfoy said:


> I got to saville Row a few weeks ago Upr. Had a wander round Brooks Brothers too. TBH I didn't think much to SR, yes they've some lovely attire but way overpriced tbh. I was thinking about you while in Brooks, thinking....now.....what would Bruce be looking at.....so I headed for shoes, scarves and cufflinks. lol.
> 
> Hope you had a good time and a pleasant trip mate
> 
> Simon


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> I really like your foray into English bold stripes. It suits you, and welcome back!


Thanks, Bernoulli - there are many more boldly striped shirts in my shirt supply - they'll be making their way into the mix soon enough.

Speaking of bold, those red brogues are quite an eyeful - don't know if I'd have the nerve to wear them myself, but they seem to suit you well.


----------



## Hanzo

Grey flannel suit, blue and white puppy tooth FC shirt from CT, yellow and blue enamel cufflinks from CuffDaddy, yellow and blue striped tie from Saville Row Co.


----------



## JMV

bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> I really like your foray into English bold stripes. It suits you, and welcome back!
> 
> Today I had an unimportant meeting at the city centre so I chose to dress as European dandy. Single-button suit from WW Chan - dark navy, tone on tone wool and mohair fabric. No tie and red brogues. The only thing missing was another shirt button undone with lots of chest hair showing. But I am not that adventurous...


It's all lovely, though a bit downplayed for a European dandy. That handkerchief is hiding. Let it stand out like a bouquet in the breast pocket; positively spilling out if you're going for the full monty. Without a tie a nice scarf at the neck with the ends in the jacket is a Euro-thing, though we do also wear ties in casual mode, at least the dandy's do. In casual mode a lighter suit breaks you away from the dark-suited majority, I wear mine with a slightly darker odd waistcoat, but I suppose it depends on the weather.

That's my two shillings anyway.:smile:


----------



## upr_crust

*Back from the holidays - wearing an ensemble suggested by a poster at That Other Webiste . . .*

Today's ensemble was suggested to me by a poster on That Other Website. As it is a fairly simple ensemble, and attractive enough, it was easy to comply with the suggestion.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum 
Shoes - BB Shell Cordovan
Hat - Scala


----------



## Jazzsol

Looking good upr crust as always.


----------



## upr_crust

*Keeping with the grey theme this week . . .*

Suit, tie, and cufflinks - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - J & M


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> Suit, tie, and cufflinks - BB
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - J & M


Once again, you look your best in mid grey.


----------



## upr_crust

Keeping with the mid grey theme for the week . . .

Suit - BB
Tie - Marino Gabbri
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
PS - no name
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino
Topcoat - CT


----------



## Hanzo

I've found myself falling into patterns of certain ties with certain suits, so, in an effort to expand my horizons, I've tried to challenge myself. I'll take a particular article that I felt only worked with such and such, and forced myself to do otherwise. Today I wore a glen plaid suit that I previously typically paired with oranges and blues. Today, I paired it with red.

HF suit, white JAB shirt, red vintage tie that belonged to my grandfather and a red PS from PF (I think).


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a bit OTT for today . . .*

I am going out tonight, meeting friends for drinks, and thought that I would be a bit more flamboyant than usual.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Braces - PRL
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg (close-up), DVVS (full-length shots - late minute change of mind)
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Overcoat - BB


----------



## simonfoy

WOW, what combo Bruce, I love the tie,

Let me ask you something. Do you feel better for dressing up daily? Also how do you feel when you dress down?

I ask because when I feel ill as I do I dress smartly, sometimes too smart for what I am doing, but it takes my mind off things. Now I find as I am so used to dressing smart, when I have trousers and a shirt on, not particulally smart I fell kind of scruffy. My wife says I still look smarter than most people but I feel underdressed if i don't have a shirt, tie waistcoat jacket and coat on with polished shoes. Does that make sense. To anyone I look find and perhaps well dressed but to me because i know I can do better I feel scruffy. 

Suppose it boils down to standards but I forget I am ill at times when I am dressed up, that has to be worth doing then. 

Simon xx


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks Simon - always glad to see you posting, first off.

In answer to your question, I tend to dress for the day - if it's a work day in the office, and the weather isn't abysmal, I dress up; if it's going to be awful out, I will dress down. I do think that I look better dressed up, and that does carry over a bit into how I might view myself, if I'm in a situation where I can't be dressed up for a long period of time.

Dressing up does make one feel better - your experience of this is no surprise, though you've a more extreme reason than most to want (and need) the psychic boost from being well put together.



simonfoy said:


> WOW, what combo Bruce, I love the tie,
> 
> Let me ask you something. Do you feel better for dressing up daily? Also how do you feel when you dress down?
> 
> I ask because when I feel ill as I do I dress smartly, sometimes too smart for what I am doing, but it takes my mind off things. Now I find as I am so used to dressing smart, when I have trousers and a shirt on, not particulally smart I fell kind of scruffy. My wife says I still look smarter than most people but I feel underdressed if i don't have a shirt, tie waistcoat jacket and coat on with polished shoes. Does that make sense. To anyone I look find and perhaps well dressed but to me because i know I can do better I feel scruffy.
> 
> Suppose it boils down to standards but I forget I am ill at times when I am dressed up, that has to be worth doing then.
> 
> Simon xx


----------



## upr_crust

*Something a bit more moderate than yesterday's attire . . .*

It's Friday - time to make one's appearance a bit less OTT.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Cufflinks - Bel Vetro
PS - Alain Figaret
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Hanzo

upr, I really love that suit. What line of BB suits do you tend to wear?

These are my last two days' worth.

The first is a grey flannel suit (hand me down), blue striped shirt from JAB and one of my grandfather's ties that is probably older than most of us on this board. It's a maroon and green paisley in case the pictures don't show it properly.


















The next is a blue on navy stripe HF madison suit, a very pale yellow JAB shirt and a navy tie with a white and yellow dot from the BB outlet. Wore with my walnut AE Strands.


----------



## lbv2k

Looking good as always Hanzo


----------



## upr_crust

Hanzo said:


> upr, I really love that suit. What line of BB suits do you tend to wear?


Yesterday's suit is a Madison, I believe. I actually think that BB Regent suits me best, so long as I remain my current size and shape. I have some BB Fitzgeralds, but I find that the narrower lapels don't look as good on me as they might.

Your HF suit looks better on you than the hand-me-down of the previous day - a better shape to the suit, and the lapels of the other one look rather out-of-date. Just my $.02. However, keep posting - it's gotten very lonely here of late - I don't want or need this thread to become my personal blog (and that goes for anyone else who is contemplating posting photos).


----------



## Oldsarge

Casual Sunday morning on a cool day. In fact, down right cold by SoCal standards!

LE turtleneck, vintage Pendleton topster, Joseph Abboud black slacks, Bass slip-ons (black) and a wood driving cap. Unfortunately, my computer doesn't support my cell phone so I can't post pix, yet. I may have to break out the Nikon . . .


----------



## AlanC

BB by Lock fedora
Rothman polo coat
Drake's scarf
BB suit
Rubinacci shirt
Marinella tie
Venanzi wool pocket square
Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## Acct2000

Very sharp, Alan, as always!


----------



## bernoulli

Alan,

Very nice outfit, but aren't the trousers a tad too short?

Upr, very nice as always. Do you always go out at night in NYC in suit and tie? I really like your look, but I am wondering how you would look in a different outfit.

I am in Rome for a conference that begins tomorrow and lasts for three days. Today I went out to dinner with a friend and I used the opportunity to try new blue trousers I bought in Rome. Jacket is Brioni and shoes my red brogue.










Recent acquisitions will be used at the conference (I stopped in Paris for a couple of days), I just need to choose the order. I brought two suits, both mid-blue, one single-button and one double breasted. I am deciding which shoes to use with each suit in the following three days. Right now my choices are:










From Finsbury, a very nice merlot. First day of the conference with the single button suit.










Also from Finsbury, a dark blue. I am thinking of using with the double-breasted suit on Tuesday when I present my paper.










From Loding

or










From Casuscio and Scaggera (here in Rome, made exclusively for them by Francesco Benigno). One of those to be used with the single button again.

I know my choices are unconventional, but are choices I am confident to make because people here have taught me so much.


----------



## upr_crust

I believe that Alan pulled up his trousers for the close-up of his shoes, so that they could be better seen - if you look at the full-length shot, his trousers are resting on his shoes with the very slightest of breaks.

In answer to your question, I don't go out on the weekends in suit and tie - this weekend was spent in jeans and a black leather motorcycle-style jacket, one day with black ostrich-leg boots, the other with cordovan colored loafers. If I go to an event in the evening straight from the office, I'd likely be in a suit, unless the event warranted more casual attire, at which point I'd either change after work, or go to work casually dressed (my office is business casual).

As for your shoe choices, they seem fine - the merlot with the single-breasted suit, and the navy with the double (though I must confess that I am generally not a fan of navy blue shoes). For the third day, I would vote for the Loding over the new shoes - their detailing seems more appropriate for more casual attire (sports jacket and odd trousers/jeans) than a suit. Just my $.02 worth of opinion.



bernoulli said:


> Alan,
> 
> Very nice outfit, but aren't the trousers a tad too short?
> 
> Upr, very nice as always. Do you always go out at night in NYC in suit and tie? I really like your look, but I am wondering how you would look in a different outfit.
> 
> I am in Rome for a conference that begins tomorrow and lasts for three days. Today I went out to dinner with a friend and I used the opportunity to try new blue trousers I bought in Rome. Jacket is Brioni and shoes my red brogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent acquisitions will be used at the conference (I stopped in Paris for a couple of days), I just need to choose the order. I brought two suits, both mid-blue, one single-button and one double breasted. I am deciding which shoes to use with each suit in the following three days. Right now my choices are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Finsbury, a very nice merlot. First day of the conference with the single button suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Finsbury, a dark blue. I am thinking of using with the double-breasted suit on Tuesday when I present my paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Loding
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Casuscio and Scaggera (here in Rome, made exclusively for them by Francesco Benigno). One of those to be used with the single button again.
> 
> I know my choices are unconventional, but are choices I am confident to make because people here have taught me so much.


----------



## upr_crust

Something low-key to start the week . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lands' End
Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
PS - no name
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Scala


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Thanks for correcting me on the question re: Alan. You are completely right of course. Thank you also for your opinion on the shoes re: Wednesday. I am will use the Loding, even though the other pair can work in a more casual suit day. It is interesting that even in a banking and finance conference maybe only 30% of the men are in suits. I am curious to the attire of people in Wednesday night where we will have a "gala" dinner in Palazzo Wedekind. I will use the double breasted then, even though there is no formal dress code.

As for navy shoes, this is my first pair and I will let you know after tomorrow how I feel about it. I usually love blue (5 of my 7 suits are blue suits, from mid-blue to navy), and always wanted to try a pair of blue shoes. Let's see.

As for your post today, you never dress low key. Maybe by your standards, but I really like the fact you keep showing interesting variation in a consistent style. BTW, this Paul Stuart suit seems to have some waist suppression. I like it better than your most traditionally cut BBs, even though those are very nice as well, of course.



upr_crust said:


> I believe that Alan pulled up his trousers for the close-up of his shoes, so that they could be better seen - if you look at the full-length shot, his trousers are resting on his shoes with the very slightest of breaks.
> 
> In answer to your question, I don't go out on the weekends in suit and tie - this weekend was spent in jeans and a black leather motorcycle-style jacket, one day with black ostrich-leg boots, the other with cordovan colored loafers. If I go to an event in the evening straight from the office, I'd likely be in a suit, unless the event warranted more casual attire, at which point I'd either change after work, or go to work casually dressed (my office is business casual).
> 
> As for your shoe choices, they seem fine - the merlot with the single-breasted suit, and the navy with the double (though I must confess that I am generally not a fan of navy blue shoes). For the third day, I would vote for the Loding over the new shoes - their detailing seems more appropriate for more casual attire (sports jacket and odd trousers/jeans) than a suit. Just my $.02 worth of opinion.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the comments . . .*

It is interesting that "business casual" has invaded Italy as well as the US - assuming that the conference which you are attending is not all attended by Americans.

I would assume that a "gala" dinner in an Italian palazzo might inspire better attire - but you will see that Wednesday evening. We'll all be interested to know what the range of attire will be.

As for my suit today, it was only earlier this year that I dared to enter the portals of Paul Stuart (initially, to replace a suit from Stuart's that I had had for some 20 years). It turns out that my body and Stuart's models of suits are now in some conformity with one another - when I was heavier, their suits never looked good on me. Now, their suits look quite well on me - but I now have a closet full of Brooks Bros.

The other problem is that, even on sale, Stuart's suits cost significantly more than Brooks, and their sales are few and far between. My consumption of suits from Stuart's will have to be at a slower pace than has been my rather gargantuan appetite for BB.



bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> Thanks for correcting me on the question re: Alan. You are completely right of course. Thank you also for your opinion on the shoes re: Wednesday. I am will use the Loding, even though the other pair can work in a more casual suit day. It is interesting that even in a banking and finance conference maybe only 30% of the men are in suits. I am curious to the attire of people in Wednesday night where we will have a "gala" dinner in Palazzo Wedekind. I will use the double breasted then, even though there is no formal dress code.
> 
> As for navy shoes, this is my first pair and I will let you know after tomorrow how I feel about it. I usually love blue (5 of my 7 suits are blue suits, from mid-blue to navy), and always wanted to try a pair of blue shoes. Let's see.
> 
> As for your post today, you never dress low key. Maybe by your standards, but I really like the fact you keep showing interesting variation in a consistent style. BTW, this Paul Stuart suit seems to have some waist suppression. I like it better than your most traditionally cut BBs, even though those are very nice as well, of course.


----------



## The Rambler

My first photo post on the Fashion Forum, but my outfit isn't very trad:


----------



## upr_crust

*Attire for a rainy Tuesday . . .*

Suit - BB
Shirt - H & K 
Tie - Marino Gabbri
Cufflinks - Crocker Art Museum, Sacramento CA
Shoes - Fratelli Peluso
Hat - Weatherproof
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## bernoulli

First two days of the conference. Paper presented and now I am off to dinner with friends. Lovely weather and I will maybe buy one more shoe before I leave to Brazil. Upr, after wearing it one day I can say I really like the navy shoes...


----------



## Jovan

"Varsity Town Clothes" Harris Tweed sack (courtesy of TweedyDon on the Trad Thrift Exchange)
Ratio Clothing OCBD
LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chino
Florsheim pennies


----------



## upr_crust

*More rain for NYC on a Wednesday . . . .*

Forgive the repeat of rain coat.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - T & A
Shoes - Bexley
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Georgetown08

Jovan--the socks?

EDIT: I see the socks are addressed in the Trad version of this thread.


----------



## MikeDT

'Mongol 9' of Xilinhot.


----------



## upr_crust

*An evening out, and cooler temperatures . . .*

I am attending a fundraiser for a local museum this evening, and after a long bout of relatively warm rain, NYC is now dry, but cold, hence the overcoat and hat.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Longmire
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - New & Lingwood


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

I usually do not like spread out pinstripes like the one in your latest suit, but the cut and the wonderful waistcoat make it work perfectly. The tie is splendid, and I like the almost monochromatic effect with the whole ensemble.

Regarding my European foray, back to Brazil it is. Gala dinner was not in a Palazzo (just the last session of the conference), but in a restaurant at the top of a hotel overlooking the Foro, with the Colosseum behind it (and the horrendous Vittorio Emanuelle monument to the right, unfortunately). I am glad to report almost everyone was dressed in suit and tie, with some nice 3-pieces and a variety of ties and shirts, as expected in a continental-dominated conference. Exceptions were a Belguim professor and a couple of American professors (I counted 4 American professors, two dressed in suits, one atrociously, and two with sport coats). I wore the ensemble below with a sober tie, a nice navy one. Unfortunately the pic is fuzzy, sorry for that.

Today I took the opportunity to dress in bold colors because the weather is fantastic and I finished the trip invited by a friend for home cooked italian meal on his terazza overlooking the Parioli neighborhood. Final additions to my wardrobe are the blue trousers (hem needs to be finished) and the light blue shoes. Green pinstripe shirt is from CT and jacket Brioni. I saw wonderful shoe stores, but my impression is that prices in Rome are more expensive than in Paris for the kind of shoes I was looking for. I will try to post my impressions in some thread in the fashion forum.


----------



## Jovan

Same "Varsity Town Clothes" Harris Tweed as before
LE PPBD
Levi's 501 STF
Sperry Top-Siders
Wigwam 625


----------



## thunderw21

Engagement pics.

~1930s belted back jacket
~1950s wool Hollywood-waisted trousers
~1940s long hair fedora
~AE shoes
~1930s tie
~most importantly, a cutie by my side :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Jovan said:


> "Varsity Town Clothes" Harris Tweed sack (courtesy of TweedyDon on the Trad Thrift Exchange)
> Ratio Clothing OCBD
> LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chino
> Florsheim pennies


Nice roll on the shirt! Let me speak and hope you don't think it is too harsh. The jacket seems a bit short on you and the trousers seem a little long and they need a cuff!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

upr_crust said:


> I am attending a fundraiser for a local museum this evening, and after a long bout of relatively warm rain, NYC is now dry, but cold, hence the overcoat and hat.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Longmire
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - BB
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - New & Lingwood


I normally limit my posting to the trad side of the house but I wander over here from time to time just to check out the looks. Upr you absolutely OWN every ensemble that you post! Amazing! You convey a look of power, prestige and importance!! I am envious!


----------



## Jovan

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Nice roll on the shirt! Let me speak and hope you don't think it is too harsh. The jacket seems a bit short on you and the trousers seem a little long and they need a cuff!


It is a '60s sport coat. They tended to be a bit shorter in the body. Why do my khakis need a cuff and seem too long to you?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> I usually do not like spread out pinstripes like the one in your latest suit, but the cut and the wonderful waistcoat make it work perfectly. The tie is splendid, and I like the almost monochromatic effect with the whole ensemble.
> 
> Regarding my European foray, back to Brazil it is. Gala dinner was not in a Palazzo (just the last session of the conference), but in a restaurant at the top of a hotel overlooking the Foro, with the Colosseum behind it (and the horrendous Vittorio Emanuelle monument to the right, unfortunately). I am glad to report almost everyone was dressed in suit and tie, with some nice 3-pieces and a variety of ties and shirts, as expected in a continental-dominated conference. Exceptions were a Belguim professor and a couple of American professors (I counted 4 American professors, two dressed in suits, one atrociously, and two with sport coats). I wore the ensemble below with a sober tie, a nice navy one. Unfortunately the pic is fuzzy, sorry for that.
> 
> Today I took the opportunity to dress in bold colors because the weather is fantastic and I finished the trip invited by a friend for home cooked italian meal on his terazza overlooking the Parioli neighborhood. Final additions to my wardrobe are the blue trousers (hem needs to be finished) and the light blue shoes. Green pinstripe shirt is from CT and jacket Brioni. I saw wonderful shoe stores, but my impression is that prices in Rome are more expensive than in Paris for the kind of shoes I was looking for. I will try to post my impressions in some thread in the fashion forum.


Thank you for the compliments, and for the report back from your travels in Rome. You looked quite handsome in your attire for the dinner overlooking the Forum (and the unfortunate overblown wedding cake that is the Monumento Vittorio Emanuele II), and attractively casual for your dining in Parioli.



CrescentCityConnection said:


> I normally limit my posting to the trad side of the house but I wander over here from time to time just to check out the looks. Upr you absolutely OWN every ensemble that you post! Amazing! You convey a look of power, prestige and importance!! I am envious!


I can assure you that any conveyance of the appearance of power, prestige and importance is false advertising on my part, but thank you for the compliments in any case.

It's Friday, sunny and cold, and I thought that I would relax, if not the form of my attire, at least the color scheme.

Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, shoes, overcoat - BB
PS - Ashear
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## hockeyinsider

You look like a distinguished banker from Wall Street.



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## hockeyinsider

Perhaps it is just me, but the waistcoat here seems to add about 10 lbs. to your appearance. I know double-breasted jackets have always been said to have that effect as well.

The cut of the bottom of the waistcoat draws my eye to your mid-section. Perhaps a straight cut (pardon the lack of appropriate tailor jargon in my vernacular) waistcoat would look best.



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## sartoriallytactical

This is my first post, please be kind. It's a casual Friday, just working in the office, so no need for a suit.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Jovan said:


> It is a '60s sport coat. They tended to be a bit shorter in the body. Why do my khakis need a cuff and seem too long to you?


They seem long for the look you are going for. The legs at the bottom appear to almost flare out, maybe a cuff would help them keep their shape. Maybe its just the pic. You also should add a pocket square! :eek2:


----------



## Jovan

Hmm. Well they come a half inch over the back of my shoe, so I thought shortening them wasn't necessary. They typically don't look as flared out as that in person. It could be the fact that cotton stretches a bit with bending knees, etc. and makes them look a little baggier in front. The LE Tailored Fit tapers down to 17" at the bottom. I haven't been taking cuffs on my khakis for a while now and am unlikely to do so anytime soon. I also don't wear a pocket square without a tie most of the time. Thanks for your thoughts though.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Jovan said:


> Hmm. Well they come a half inch over the back of my shoe, so I thought shortening them wasn't necessary. They typically don't look as flared out as that in person. It could be the fact that cotton stretches a bit with bending knees, etc. and makes them look a little baggier in front. The LE Tailored Fit tapers down to 17" at the bottom. I haven't been taking cuffs on my khakis for a while now and am unlikely to do so anytime soon. I also don't wear a pocket square without a tie most of the time. Thanks for your thoughts though.


Just messing with you in regards to the ps! I am sure most of what I said is attributed solely to the pic.


----------



## williamson

An excellent look! Exactly what, in my opinion, should eb worn when a suit is not required.


----------



## eagle2250

sartoriallytactical said:


> This is my first post, please be kind. It's a casual Friday, just working in the office, so no need for a suit.


WHat a great innagural post and very nicely done, for a casual Friday, SartoriallyTactical. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## upr_crust

hockeyinsider said:


> Perhaps it is just me, but the waistcoat here seems to add about 10 lbs. to your appearance. I know double-breasted jackets have always been said to have that effect as well.
> 
> The cut of the bottom of the waistcoat draws my eye to your mid-section. Perhaps a straight cut (pardon the lack of appropriate tailor jargon in my vernacular) waistcoat would look best.


I believe that the effect that you are seeing is that of a waistcoat that is not as fitted (or as cinched in the back) as it might be. For comparison, I would direct you to look at my postings for yesterday (2011/12/08) and today, as both waistcoats were altered to fit me more closely.

Alternatively, in the holiday season, the 10 lbs. that you see may actually be there, due to excess festivities.


----------



## williamson

williamson said:


> Sartorially Tactical - an excellent look! Exactly what, in my opinion, should be worn for professional work when a suit is not required.


Apologies for this duplicate posting, but when I tried to edit my original, after having done the editing, NOTHING HAPPENED when I pressed "save" - and trying "delete" produced the same result. We MUST be able to correct our mistakes!

Nonetheless this allows me to express my emphatic agreement with eagle 2250.


----------



## Jake Genezen

I'd also like to echo williamson's and Eagle2250's comments. Lovely ensemble.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, Thanks for the compliments. Coming from the best dressed member of the forum it means a lot. I really like your brown double monks. You really know how to pick the best stuff from BB, don't you? Also, I can tell you that because how good you look in hats I tried some nice hats in Paris but alas, it is not for me. 

SartoriallyTactical, welcome to the forum. Let me join in congratulating your ensemble. I don't care for the shoes, but it is just a personal opinion. Where is the jacket from? It is a very nice pattern, especially for autumn. 

Thunderw21, I cannot believe nobody commented on your pics. I don't have anything to add, only that I admire your taste in older clothing even if I wear fashion forward stuff.

Jovan, aren't the Levi's really long? From the angle in the pic it seems you will trip on it. And shouldn't be the flaps tucked in? Other than that you know what you like and you seem to own it.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

> SartoriallyTactical, welcome to the forum. Let me join in congratulating your ensemble. I don't care for the shoes, but it is just a personal opinion. Where is the jacket from? It is a very nice pattern, especially for autumn.


Thank you. The sport coat is a basic Jos. A. Bank.


----------



## simonfoy

Lovely as per usual. The cut of the suit, along with the winged waistcoat looks great on you Upr. Love the boots too. I'd love to wear leather boots but my feet are too sore. 

As always you're looking great and are an inspiration to us all. x


----------



## deandbn

thunderw21 said:


> Engagement pics.


Congratulations to you both. I can see the happiness, wonderful.


----------



## Bluegrass Man

thunderw21 said:


> Engagement pics.
> 
> ~1930s belted back jacket
> ~1950s wool Hollywood-waisted trousers
> ~1940s long hair fedora
> ~AE shoes
> ~1930s tie
> ~most importantly, a cutie by my side :icon_smile_big:


You may have a problem when you have more engagement pic outfits than your girl.:icon_smile_big: Seriously though, congratulations!


----------



## Bluegrass Man

sartoriallytactical said:


> This is my first post, please be kind. It's a casual Friday, just working in the office, so no need for a suit.


I've never spoken to a psychologist in this setting, but I saw this picture and thought "So how does that make you feel?" I looked at it a little more and had visions of legal pads and what a miscreant contractor had done to my property. Looking good.


----------



## lbv2k

sartoriallytactical said:


> This is my first post, please be kind. It's a casual Friday, just working in the office, so no need for a suit.


very nice !


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Jovan, aren't the Levi's really long? From the angle in the pic it seems you will trip on it. And shouldn't be the flaps tucked in? Other than that you know what you like and you seem to own it.


Not at all. Standing in the grass makes them look like it since you can't see the bottom half of my shoes. I'm confused as to why my pocket flaps need to be tucked in...


----------



## J.B.

Hi, the suit came to me about two months ago, and today is my first serious attempt at wearing a suit in public. I decided to don it for church this morning, and out to lunch afterwards. I've worn a suit before, but I only ever wore it to weddings, funerals, and a cruise ship.

Here are a few details: I got a size lower on the Land's End year rounder suit jacket (39r tailored, not traditional fit, and light charcoal) because the other, 40r traditional fit, was too large. Pants are regular fit. I think it fits much better than my last jacket, and it feels like there's still room. I even prefer the double-vents in the back as opposed to the single of the previous one. There may be something wrong going on with the shoulders and upper torso, but I'm not sure if I would care to mail it back out again (not even sure if I still have the receipt). This suit will hopefully last me about three or four years if I wear it carefully. It's much more professional than the black polyester suit I used to wear!

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at14422.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at14413.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at14402.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at14393.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at1439.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at14373.jpg

The last picture isn't the best representation of the chest, it's just got a lot to do with the way I'm standing (I only have access to a Mac for pictures, and had to get back fast). Finally, here's a couple shots of me wearing my vintage fedora hat from the '40s. It was originally a Stetson St. Regis homburg, but I had the brim trimmed and crown creased to look like the hat on the guy in my avatar. I didn't actually wear the hat today though. I know some of you wear hats around here, but is it fine for a young adult (I'm 22) to be wearing a dress hat at all? I've been wearing hats, though not all the time, for three years now. Does it look contrived? I'm convinced I could pull it off (been told by many people that it looks good on me, whether in casual wear or nicer), but wanted opinions.

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at14442.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/Photoon2011-12-11at1445.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*Some at That Other Website requested "more panache" . . .*

. . . this is what I came up with.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Burberry
Cufflinks - no name
PS - no name
Shoes - AE Sevens
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason


----------



## WouldaShoulda

thunderw21 said:


> Engagement pics.
> 
> ~1930s belted back jacket
> ~1950s wool Hollywood-waisted trousers
> ~1940s long hair fedora
> ~AE shoes
> ~1930s tie
> ~most importantly, a cutie by my side :icon_smile_big:


Mazel Tov!!

Gosh, I like that tie!!


----------



## but_ch

Thunderw21, you forgot "John Waters' moustache!"


----------



## sartoriallytactical

I had court this morning and I will meet with clients in the office today, so a suit was in order.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

That's a lot of watch for a suite.

Tell us about those shoes...


----------



## sartoriallytactical

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> That's a lot of watch for a suite.
> 
> Tell us about those shoes...


Shoes: 20 year old Johnston & Murphy, nothing special. 
Watch: wait until you see my pilot watch and my Oris. I'll try to bust those out this week.

---
I am here: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.923699,-86.869930
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

It's still quite cool here in NYC, hence the early repeat of my flannel three-piece suit.

Suit -BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Hat - Tesi
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## sartoriallytactical

It's a dreary day here. I have court this morning, an appointment outside the office this afternoon and a television appearance to make tonight. The television appearance drives the choices today as one does not want to trigger the Raster effect/moiré pattern, so basic blue suit, white shirt and conservative stripe tie. The watch photo is for the gentleman who thought my Seiko was large - this one is at least that big.


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple for midweek

Suit and shirt - BB
Tie - Battistoni
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino


----------



## joycefandrell

I am wearing a Zara gray suit with a white shirt and a pink tie... I don't have any photos to show it off


----------



## upr_crust

I'm a bit casual today, and bedecked with the colors of the season, as my company is having its annual holiday party. The casual part comes in because the party is held in cafeteria space in one of our facilities (albeit cafeteria space with 16th floor views of lower Manhattan and three-story ceilings), and there will be dancing - I don't need to indulge in such activities in a three-piece suit.

Blazer, trousers, shirt, tie and PS - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> I'm a bit casual today, and bedecked with the colors of the season, as my company is having its annual holiday party. The casual part comes in because the party is held in cafeteria space in one of our facilities (albeit cafeteria space with 16th floor views of lower Manhattan and three-story ceilings), and there will be dancing - I don't need to indulge in such activities in a three-piece suit.


The only man I know who dresses down for Holiday Parties!!


----------



## upr_crust

And you say that like it's a bad thing? Trust me, I'll be better dressed than a majority of the gentlemen at this shindig - I'm in IT, remember . . .



WouldaShoulda said:


> The only man I know who dresses down for Holiday Parties!!


----------



## Bluegrass Man

Love the tie, Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, bluegrassman, for yesterday's compliment.

Something a bit bold for the end of the week.

Suit - BBGF
Tie - Thomas Pink
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Burberry
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Scala
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Overcoat - BB


----------



## Hanzo

As I've done before, I took these pictures throughout the week and am just now getting around to posting them.

Grey flannel suit from unknown company. Blue stripe shirt from Saville Row Co, burgundy tie and green sweater vest from JAB.

















Blue stripe suit from Hickey Freeman, pink and blue shirt from Charles Tyrwhitt, navy tie and black AE Sohos.


























Tan(ish) glen check suit from Hickey Freeman, off white shirt and blue pindot tie from TieBar.com

















Charcoal JAB suit, blue puppytooth shirt from CT, red, white and blue striped tie from JAB.


----------



## Pliny

upr_crust said:


> It's still quite cool here in NYC, hence the early repeat of my flannel three-piece suit.
> 
> Suit -BBGF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Hat - Tesi
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


Finsbury's look great- curious about this maker: how's the quality Uppr?


----------



## upr_crust

The quality is decent if not brilliant, but for 195 euros they're a reasonable value for the money, if you like their styles (which can vary widely).



Pliny said:


> Finsbury's look great- curious about this maker: how's the quality Uppr?


----------



## bernoulli

Upr's description of Finsbury is spot on. I got 2 pairs for 350 euros two weeks ago. Certainly good value for money when on discount. I prefer Loding though, especially their policy of every shoe for 150 euros without any discounts ever (not as broad a range of styles as Finsbury though).

Upr, as always lovely ensembles. Did not care much for you on the blazer though, especially with the brown croc belt (tie is fantastic though). However, you are the first one to wear a grey suit with pink stripes and sell it to me (and matching tie and socks to boot). Your co-workers must get a hoot of seeing your different combinations every day. Do they ever comment?

Hanzo, I hereby nominate the blue puppytooth shirt from CT as the favorite of this thread (at least recently). I think I have seen it on upr as well, and I am sure I posted a picture with it as well.


----------



## Pliny

upr_crust said:


> The quality is decent if not brilliant, but for 195 euros they're a reasonable value for the money, if you like their styles (which can vary widely).


thx, I've heard conflicting reports on durability, but those just look great.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr's description of Finsbury is spot on. I got 2 pairs for 350 euros two weeks ago. Certainly good value for money when on discount. I prefer Loding though, especially their policy of every shoe for 150 euros without any discounts ever (not as broad a range of styles as Finsbury though).
> 
> Upr, as always lovely ensembles. Did not care much for you on the blazer though, especially with the brown croc belt (tie is fantastic though). However, you are the first one to wear a grey suit with pink stripes and sell it to me (and matching tie and socks to boot). Your co-workers must get a hoot of seeing your different combinations every day. Do they ever comment?


Thanks Bernoulli. The blazer was worn on a day which was supposed to be rainy, and for an evening in which I was going to be dancing, an activity for which I didn't want to get sweaty in a suit. As it is, I bought the blazer on-line a few years ago, and haven't worn it in a while, so I wanted to see how it would fit (it might need a short visit to my alterations tailor).

Thanks for the comments on my attire for Friday. The women in my office very much enjoy watching what I will be wearing on any given day - the men less so (I work in IT for a large bank with a business casual policy - style is very scarce around the office).



Pliny said:


> thx, I've heard conflicting reports on durability, but those just look great.


I can't comment on durability, as I wear my Finsburys in rotation with a lot of other shoes, but they are well-constructed for the price, and the styles are distinctive.


----------



## tie_guy

Hi all, my first post here, just to try it out  This was last night


----------



## wce59

*First post in a while...*

First of all, great looks to everyone.

Please accept my apologies for the time between posts. I've been extremely busy the past few weeks. Besides work and holiday commitments, I'm adjusting to a new daily schedule, which involves working out in the morning before I leave for the office and getting to bed at an hour that allows me to wake at 4:00 in the morning. (Yes, you read that correctly. :icon_smile: )

I've finally been able to prepare some photos from the last few days.

Thursday (our office holiday party, combined with the taking of the annual staff photo):

Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, pocket square, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Friday:

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Last night (going out to dinner with friends):

Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Sweater (Bought at an outlet in Rehoboth Beach, Del.)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Hopefully, I'll be able to post more regularly once the holiday season is over (fingers crossed).

Take care, everyone.


----------



## eagle2250

tie_guy said:


> Hi all, my first post here, just to try it out  This was last night


Well done tie_guy and welcome to the forum!


----------



## tie_guy

eagle2250 said:


> Well done tie_guy and welcome to the forum!


Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

First off, welcome back wce59.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Overcoat - JAB


----------



## wce59

Thanks, upr_crust. Excellent look today, as always.

No photos today, as it's my day off. I have a compressed work schedule: I work an extra hour nine days in a two-week period, then have the 10th day off. (Which partly explains why my work days are so lenghthy. :smile: )


----------



## sartoriallytactical

I had to go before a judge I've never been in front of this morning, so I went super conservative: black, white, stripes. I know the socks are horrendous, but on advice of this forum I purchased new Allen Edmonds and put on some thick socks for my first time wearing them. They are comfortable but solid and will require some wearing in before I go back to dress socks. The watch picture is for those who have thought I might be wearing too much watch with my suits.


----------



## arkirshner

sartoriallytactical said:


> I had to go before a judge I've never been in front of this morning, so I went super conservative: black, white, stripes. I know the socks are horrendous, but on advice of this forum I purchased new Allen Edmonds and put on some thick socks for my first time wearing them. They are comfortable but solid and will require some wearing in before I go back to dress socks. The watch picture is for those who have thought I might be wearing too much watch with my suits.


What if you just wear regular socks from day 1? By the way, you might have your sleeves shortened.


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> First off, welcome back wce59.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - BB
> PS - RLPL
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Shoes - C & J
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Overcoat - JAB


+10 for the Homburg, +5 for the darker than usual tie, for a perfect score all you need is a velvet collar for the coat and a white scarf. I wear a fedora and have thought about a Homburg for some time. You are inspiring me to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Gurdon

*For a cool day in LA*

Good Evening,

Suit: Donegal Tweed "country suit," SB, reverse pleat trowsers, browns with colored flecks, Ben Silver. 
Hat: wool tweed cap from Scotland, doesn't match the suit.
Black crew neck cashmire sweater, Italien, from Carroll and Company's Pasadena store closing sale earlier this month.
Shoes: brown Cleverley semi-brogue Adelaides.
Socks: dark brown with colored paisley-like decorations.

No pictures yet. Despite several attempts I still cant get them loaded.

Holiday best,
Gurdon


----------



## upr_crust

arkirshner said:


> +10 for the Homburg, +5 for the darker than usual tie, for a perfect score all you need is a velvet collar for the coat and a white scarf. I wear a fedora and have thought about a Homburg for some time. You are inspiring me to pull the trigger on one.


The photo doesn't show it, but the overcoat is a Chesterfield with a velvet collar - I'll have to dig out a white silk evening scarf to complete the picture .


----------



## upr_crust

*It continues to be cool in NYC, though hardly truly wintry . . .*

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - CT
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - AE Sevens
Hat - Selentino
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - H & K


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Orange is a very difficult color but it works very well with your latest ensemble. Everybody talks about the differences between BB lines of suits. Since you own many suits from BB, do you really feel like the GF gives you more value? From your pics all seem very fine and of high quality. 

Wce,

Welcome back! I really like your sportcoats look. Let`s hope the Ravens go all the way this year.

Tieguy,

Very nice skinny tie. I only have a few skinny ties, but I am starting to like it more and more. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jovan

sartoriallytactical said:


> I had to go before a judge I've never been in front of this morning, so I went super conservative: black, white, stripes. I know the socks are horrendous, but on advice of this forum I purchased new Allen Edmonds and put on some thick socks for my first time wearing them. They are comfortable but solid and will require some wearing in before I go back to dress socks. The watch picture is for those who have thought I might be wearing too much watch with my suits.





arkirshner said:


> What if you just wear regular socks from day 1? By the way, you might have your sleeves shortened.


I agree. Try to show about 1/4" to 1/2" of shirt cuff. In my experience, having them shortened to where the wrist bone connects to the palm usually achieves this. In addition to his advice, I would also suggest a point/spread collar rather than button-down and navy or charcoal instead of black as a dark suit colour. My suggestion about the collar is in relation to being conservative for a judge you don't know -- some people think it too "Ivy League" or casual for a suit. However, try to avoid wearing black suits during the day period. They tend to make one's skin colour, especially a light one, look pasty.


----------



## wce59

*Penultimate day before taking some time off...*



upr_crust said:


>


Very nice, upr_crust. I like the brown suit with the orange tie.



bernoulli said:


> Wce,
> 
> Welcome back! I really like your sportcoats look. Let`s hope the Ravens go all the way this year.


Thanks, bernoulli. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. But after Sunday night's debacle in San Diego (the Raven's fourth road loss this year), I've become convinced that we need to win the division and get at least one home playoff game if we're going to have a chance at the Super Bowl this year. (Many thanks to the 49ers, for helping us out Monday night!)

Cloudy and mild Tuesday in the Baltimore-Washington area. One more day before vacation...

Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Closeup of the cufflinks:










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Hanzo

Last two days:
Monday, charcoal stripe DB peak lapel from Nordstrom, white JAB shirt, not a clue where the red tie came from.









Tuesday, charcoal grey suit and brown/grey check shirt from JAB, not sure where the tan and blue tie came from.


----------



## upr_crust

Clothes for a rainy Wednesday . . .

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, and shoes - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - Robert Talbott
Hat - Weatherproof
Raincoat and scarf - Burberry


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> I agree. Try to show about 1/4" to 1/2" of shirt cuff. In my experience, having them shortened to where the wrist bone connects to the palm usually achieves this. In addition to his advice, I would also suggest a point/spread collar rather than button-down and navy or charcoal instead of black as a dark suit colour. My suggestion about the collar is in relation to being conservative for a judge you don't know -- some people think it too "Ivy League" or casual for a suit. However, try to avoid wearing black suits during the day period. They tend to make one's skin colour, especially a light one, look pasty.


I agree about ditching the black suit for navy or gray. However, the collar suggestion is off the mark. The OP is from Franklin, TN. A white button-down collar in a southern courtroom is the standard. "Ivy League" would be the last thought that a BD collar would conjure, followed by "too casual for a suit". On the contrary, a spread or point collar would be far more likely to stand out in that environment. In other words, I think he was right on track for conservative southern courtroom attire, aside from the black suit. Slightly off track there, IMO.....


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Jovan said:


> I agree. Try to show about 1/4" to 1/2" of shirt cuff. In my experience, having them shortened to where the wrist bone connects to the palm usually achieves this. In addition to his advice, I would also suggest a point/spread collar rather than button-down and navy or charcoal instead of black as a dark suit colour. My suggestion about the collar is in relation to being conservative for a judge you don't know -- some people think it too "Ivy League" or casual for a suit. However, try to avoid wearing black suits during the day period. They tend to make one's skin colour, especially a light one, look pasty.





FLCracka said:


> I agree about ditching the black suit for navy or gray. However, the collar suggestion is off the mark. The OP is from Franklin, TN. A white button-down collar in a southern courtroom is the standard. "Ivy League" would be the last thought that a BD collar would conjure, followed by "too casual for a suit". On the contrary, a spread or point collar would be far more likely to stand out in that environment. In other words, I think he was right on track for conservative southern courtroom attire, aside from the black suit. Slightly off track there, IMO.....


Thanks for the constructive advice. A couple of notes about me in general and this ensemble in particular:

1. I know the sleeves are a little long. I've lost about 30 pounds recently and I have all my suits in rotation to the tailor for better fits. I'll be addressing sleeve length as time and money permit. This is a new suit, and probably the sleeve length is the only adjustment I need to make at the moment. I'll get to it.

2. In my region, there is little or no distinction drawn between a button down and a spread or point collar for a suit. I recognize that elsewhere and under more rigorous style protocols there is a difference. Around here, FLCracka is correct, a button down is the undisputedly acceptable option, the spread collar is an acceptable option but - at least in this particular courtroom - at risk of being "too fancy."

It is imperative for me that my appearance strike a balance approaching, I'll coin a term, "invisibly appropriate." That means, if I could have the result I want, the observer is aware that my clothing is properly tailored and matched well but not contrived or overly "fancy." I need to inspire trust and confidence without separating myself from the judge and jury. The clothes need to have a subtle impact and never be a distraction. If I'm not in front of a jury and I know the judge well, I can step out a little and have some fun, but in front of juries and judges I don't know, I have to hit the perfect "invisibly appropriate" note, if that makes sense.

3. Likewise, I recognize the black suit during the day was not strictly in keeping with the style protocols. However, I had three suits at the tailor, one at the laundry and I had recently worn the other ones in the closet. It was, for lack of a better way to put it, this black suit's "turn." When the other suits are back in hand, the black suit will go back to night time, funerals and weddings for the most part.

Thanks again for your pointers. It's nice to know that the keen eyes of AAAC confirmed what I suspected about the ensemble.


----------



## arkirshner

sartoriallytactical said:


> Thanks for the constructive advice. A couple of notes about me in general and this ensemble in particular:
> 
> 2. In my region, there is little or no distinction drawn between a button down and a spread or point collar for a suit. I recognize that elsewhere and under more rigorous style protocols there is a difference. Around here, FLCracka is correct, a button down is the undisputedly acceptable option, the spread collar is an acceptable option but - at least in this particular courtroom - at risk of being "too fancy."
> 
> It is imperative for me that my appearance strike a balance approaching, I'll coin a term, "invisibly appropriate." That means, if I could have the result I want, the observer is aware that my clothing is properly tailored and matched well but not contrived or overly "fancy." I need to inspire trust and confidence without separating myself from the judge and jury. The clothes need to have a subtle impact and never be a distraction. If I'm not in front of a jury and I know the judge well, I can step out a little and have some fun, but in front of juries and judges I don't know, I have to hit the perfect "invisibly appropriate" note, if that makes sense.


I would say that in a larger sense you are sartorially strategic, sartorially realistic, and sartorially pragmatic. You clearly recognize that one's presentation makes a difference in how one is perceived, and that in turn makes a difference in how others respond to you. Given that your job is to try to get the best result for your client, this is as it should. Too many men do not recognize this, and allow a "I'll wear what I like" attitude to sometimes negatively affect the way others react to them, which in turn can negatively affect an outcome. If I get into trouble in Tennessee, you are the man I want to see.

In that light, stripe ties are good, but the bright orange solid is not, better solid blue, mid to dark red, or burgundy. Of course, you correctly chose the stripe tie for court. As one who dresses for results, you should pick up a copy of John Malloy's "Dress for Success", (there are older threads on this book via search engine), which goes into detail what clothes go over best with different demographic groups. True, the last edition is now around 25 years old but if every specific is no longer applicable, many specifics still are, and the book's practical point of view will always be applicable.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

arkirshner said:


> In that light, stripe ties are good, but the bright orange solid is not, better solid blue, mid to dark red, or burgundy.


The camera phone and lighting distorted this color, it was red, like Christmas red, and not as garish and glowing as the photo appears. Still, I'll probably go with burgundy or blue next time.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A brilliant, bright red is perfect for Christmas as well as Dyngus Day!!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wce59

*My Final Work Outfit in 2011...*



upr_crust said:


> Clothes for a rainy Wednesday . . .
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, and shoes - BB
> Tie - PRL
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Hat - Weatherproof
> Raincoat and scarf - Burberry


I really like this ensemble, upr_crust... particularly the jacket and shoes.



Hanzo said:


> Monday, charcoal stripe DB peak lapel from Nordstrom, white JAB shirt, not a clue where the red tie came from.


You wear that suit very well, Hanzo.

A rainy (yet still very warm) Wednesday in the Baltimore/Washington corridor... my last day at work before taking off during the Christmas and New Year's holidays.

Navy suit, shirt, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Geoffrey Beene, purchased at an outlet in Rehoboth Beach, Del.)
Cufflinks (Unknown, purchased at a speciality store in Washington)
Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










As you can see above, no watch today... I was in a hurry to catch my train this morning, and I was nearly at the station by the time I realized my error. 

In any event, Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa, and best wishes for the holiday season. And in case I don't post again in 2011, have a very happy new year!

Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

*A last hurrah before the holidays . . .*

This will, I expect, be my last posting before Xmas, as I am off work tomorrow.

Happy Holidays, everyone

BTW, thanks, WCE, for the compliments of yesterday

Suit and shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino
Overcoat - JAB


----------



## wce59

^^ Very nice outfit, upr. :thumbs-up: And you're very welcome re: yesterday's compliment.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## gnatty8

AlanC said:


> Merry Christmas!


Looking good AlanC, Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## tie_guy

Thanks bernoulli, I noticed to be picking up more and more skinny(er) ties lately, up to 3 inches wide. I'm skinny so they fit me well 



bernoulli said:


> Tieguy,
> 
> Very nice skinny tie. I only have a few skinny ties, but I am starting to like it more and more. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tie_guy

This is one very very nice tie  special

Happy Holidays!



upr_crust said:


> This will, I expect, be my last posting before Xmas, as I am off work tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Holidays, everyone
> 
> BTW, thanks, WCE, for the compliments of yesterday
> 
> Suit and shirt - BB
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - C & J
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> Overcoat - JAB


----------



## Jovan

tie_guy said:


> Thanks bernoulli, I noticed to be picking up more and more skinny(er) ties lately, up to 3 inches wide. I'm skinny so they fit me well


They do tend to look better if you're in shape or thin. Based on your picture though, you probably go with closer fits and even skinnier ties and lapels than the Trad Forum! Just be aware that the further extreme you go, the more out of date it will look at some point.


----------



## Pliny

wce59 said:


> Very nice, upr_crust. I like the brown suit with the orange tie.
> 
> Thanks, bernoulli. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. But after Sunday night's debacle in San Diego (the Raven's fourth road loss this year), I've become convinced that we need to win the division and get at least one home playoff game if we're going to have a chance at the Super Bowl this year. (Many thanks to the 49ers, for helping us out Monday night!)
> 
> Cloudy and mild Tuesday in the Baltimore-Washington area. One more day before vacation...
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the cufflinks:
> Take care, everyone.


I like this look- the tassels tend to be a bit of a 'no no' on the threads when worn with suits, but u seem to pull it off well.


----------



## Jovan

Merry Christmas, everyone. :smile:

BB three patch sack blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
"Lothcarron" tartan tie
LE chinos
Wigwam 625 socks
Florsheim beefroll pennies


----------



## Pliny

Very relaxed. Love the blue blazer, light trews and loafers combination. American as apple pie.:icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

Upr_crust, unflashed. In response to a suggestion from a poster at That Other Website, I decided to try today's photos (except one) without flash. Results are as below - details are harder to see, but the wattles under my neck are obscured as well .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Weatherproof (showers this afternoon)


----------



## bernoulli

Flash or no-flash it is an awesome ensemble. I like the no-flash approach, but maybe for the shoe pic a flash is warranted?


----------



## wce59

Pliny said:


> I like this look- the tassels tend to be a bit of a 'no no' on the threads when worn with suits, but u seem to pull it off well.


Thanks very much, pliny.



upr_crust said:


> Upr_crust, unflashed. In response to a suggestion from a poster at That Other Website, I decided to try today's photos (except one) without flash. Results are as below - details are harder to see, but the wattles under my neck are obscured as well .


Great look as always, upr. However, I very much prefer the flash. Some of the photos are too blurry (particularly the shoe photo), and the overall quality of today's photos aren't nearly as high as your flash photos, IMO.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Flash or no-flash it is an awesome ensemble. I like the no-flash approach, but maybe for the shoe pic a flash is warranted?





wce59 said:


> Great look as always, upr. However, I very much prefer the flash. Some of the photos are too blurry (particularly the shoe photo), and the overall quality of today's photos aren't nearly as high as your flash photos, IMO.


Thank you for the feedback, gentlemen. Aesthetically, I think that, if I had a bit more natural light (not an easy commodity to find at the early hour at which I photograph myself), I would be happier with the no-flash pictures, but, for sartorial forensics, as are practiced around these parts, flash pictures give a better idea to the viewer as to what my clothes actually look like.

As for my shoe photo today - I can only ascribe it to bad focus or unsteady hands in the morning before caffeine .


----------



## upr_crust

Mostly flash pictures, one not - the experiment continues . . .

Suit BBGF
Shirt BB
Tie Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - London badge & Button Co.
Shoes - BB
Overcoat -BB
Scarf - Barney's
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wce59

^^ Great look, upr! I like the way your shirt, tie, and cufflinks compliment your suit.

Your non-flash photo looks better today, although I still prefer your flash ones... for the reasons you cited in your earlier post. 

(And from the looks of your shoe photo, I'm glad to see that you had your proper caffeine intake.:biggrin2: )


----------



## weckl

sartoriallytactical said:


> I had court this morning and I will meet with clients in the office today, so a suit was in order.


I wouldn't wear that striped shirt with that pinstriped suit; the patterns are too similar. The tie is find, but the dimple is a mess, and I'd switch to a four-in-hand knot. The watch is great in casual situations, but not with a suit--it's too clunky and unrefined.

Are your pants cuffed? Please tell me they're cuffed.

If you have your shirt taken in (your local dry cleaner can do something this simple), it will be much cooler, comfortable, and it will fit like a glove. Right now there appears to be too much fabric. I can't see the cut of the jacket clearly, but it also appears a bit baggy.

Cheers!


----------



## upr_crust

Something casual today.

Shirt, sweater, cords, and leather jacket - BB
Scarf - RLPL
Hat - Bailey of Hollywood
Ostrich-leg boots - Star


----------



## wce59

^^ You pulled the "business casual" look off well, upr.


----------



## Jovan

weckl said:


> I wouldn't wear that striped shirt with that pinstriped suit; the patterns are too similar. The tie is find, but the dimple is a mess, and I'd switch to a four-in-hand knot. The watch is great in casual situations, but not with a suit--it's too clunky and unrefined.
> 
> Are your pants cuffed? Please tell me they're cuffed.
> 
> If you have your shirt taken in (your local dry cleaner can do something this simple), it will be much cooler, comfortable, and it will fit like a glove. Right now there appears to be too much fabric. I can't see the cut of the jacket clearly, but it also appears a bit baggy.
> 
> Cheers!


What's wrong with his trousers not being cuffed? Unless you're of that narrowly dogmatic "rule" that pleats always go with cuffs and vice versa. As for the shirt, fullness is a matter of preference.


----------



## bernoulli

upr,

Love the blue on blue. Not crazy about the boot, but really dig the beret.

As for my look today, came to St. Petersburg for the holidays. Still learning how to dress for winter, as you can see. Double-breasted jacket is a tweed herringbone. Had to compromise on shoes and I am wearing a timberland. After 5 hours on the Hermitage (on the 2nd floor, more Hermitage tomorrow for the other floors) I am happy I chose comfy shoes. Brought a nice brogue and a 3-piece for the opera and ballet, but may not be able to wear the suit as it may not be warm enough.


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> ^^ You pulled the "business casual" look off well, upr.


Thank you, wce59.



bernoulli said:


> upr,
> 
> Love the blue on blue. Not crazy about the boot, but really dig the beret.
> 
> As for my look today, came to St. Petersburg for the holidays. Still learning how to dress for winter, as you can see. Double-breasted jacket is a tweed herringbone. Had to compromise on shoes and I am wearing a timberland. After 5 hours on the Hermitage (on the 2nd floor, more Hermitage tomorrow for the other floors) I am happy I chose comfy shoes. Brought a nice brogue and a 3-piece for the opera and ballet, but may not be able to wear the suit as it may not be warm enough.


Thanks, Bernoulli. The boots are an acquired taste (I've acquired, you've not), and the hat is not a beret, but a flat cap with a brim (I have a proper beret, which is much less flattering to me than this cap).

One of my colleagues is currently on holiday in Stockholm, and will be in St. Petersburg for New Year's Eve (which, from all that I have heard, is a wild time to be anywhere in Russia - Russians generally celebrate New Year's in lavish and generally vodka-soaked style). I hope that your wardrobe will adapt to the temperatures of Russia in December - certainly unlike Rio in the same month, and that you enjoy the opera and ballet in proper style. As for footwear in a large museum - comfort trumps style, especially in a museum the size of the Hermitage.

Stay warm, and enjoy your stay in the former imperial capital.


----------



## bernoulli

upr,

Thanks for the correction regarding proper hat nomenclature. I can admit I know almost nothing about it. As for your boot, I like different shoes, and I only saw your boot in one picture. It might as well grow on me quickly.

Today I tried something more atunned to the Russian weather (no rain and even some sun today, so instead of the Hermitage long walks around the city). I have two questions to forumnites though, since it is my first time wearing a peacoat. Am I buttoning the correct buttons? Also, the coat came with a belt, but I decided to leave it on the hotel, as it seemed to have no real purpose and it would make taking the coat off and put it on more of an ordeal than it already is. Did I do something completely wrong?


----------



## Pliny

upr_crust said:


> Mostly flash pictures, one not - the experiment continues . . .
> 
> Suit BBGF
> Shirt BB
> Tie Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - London badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - BB
> Overcoat -BB
> Scarf - Barney's
> Hat - Selentino


Uppr- these shoes look fabulous- IMO the ideal PLs.



bernoulli said:


> upr,
> 
> Love the blue on blue. Not crazy about the boot, but really dig the beret.
> 
> As for my look today, came to St. Petersburg for the holidays. Still learning how to dress for winter, as you can see. Double-breasted jacket is a tweed herringbone. Had to compromise on shoes and I am wearing a timberland. After 5 hours on the Hermitage (on the 2nd floor, more Hermitage tomorrow for the other floors) I am happy I chose comfy shoes. Brought a nice brogue and a 3-piece for the opera and ballet, but may not be able to wear the suit as it may not be warm enough.


Loving that you'd go from Brazil to St P for the hols.

- still, did you see Rembrandt's 'The Return of the Prodigal Son' ? Believe it's at the Hermitage, and I've only seen it in repro but one of my fav all time pics.


----------



## bernoulli

I wore the three-piece at the Opera (Aida) and it paid off. It was a wonderful night, but I am sorry for the blurry pics.

S Novim Godam evrybory (Happy New Year - Feliz Ano Novo). Special thanks and best wishes to upr_crust, the best dressed man I know, and to wce, fellow Ravens fan (and a keen dresser to boot). I learned a lot from you guys. As a special treat to Pliny, came back to the Heritage today and even though I am not the type to take pics in a museum here is myself alongside the Rembrandt (never with a camera flash though, I collect books and know the effect of light on any kind of color). Really impressive painting, and I understand why it is your favorite, although my favorite Rembrandt is in the Mauritiuhaus at the Hague (the Anatomy lesson).

Shirt is CT, tie from the Shanghai S&T Museum and suit a subtle herringbone with the best drape of all my suits.


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli: Great everything else, but the collar looks an inch too big for your neck.


----------



## Pliny

bernoulli said:


> I wore the three-piece at the Opera (Aida) and it paid off. It was a wonderful night, but I am sorry for the blurry pics.
> 
> S Novim Godam evrybory (Happy New Year - Feliz Ano Novo). Special thanks and best wishes to upr_crust, the best dressed man I know, and to wce, fellow Ravens fan (and a keen dresser to boot). I learned a lot from you guys. As a special treat to Pliny, came back to the Heritage today and even though I am not the type to take pics in a museum here is myself alongside the Rembrandt (never with a camera flash though, I collect books and know the effect of light on any kind of color). Really impressive painting, and I understand why it is your favorite, although my favorite Rembrandt is in the Mauritiuhaus at the Hague (the Anatomy lesson).
> 
> Shirt is CT, tie from the Shanghai S&T Museum and suit a subtle herringbone with the best drape of all my suits.


Wow, cheers, I'm speechless- like being there :smile:
I like The Anatomy Lesson (below) too

Back on track- homage to Jovan's recent look.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> I wore the three-piece at the Opera (Aida) and it paid off. It was a wonderful night, but I am sorry for the blurry pics.
> 
> S Novim Godam evrybory (Happy New Year - Feliz Ano Novo). Special thanks and best wishes to upr_crust, the best dressed man I know, and to wce, fellow Ravens fan (and a keen dresser to boot). I learned a lot from you guys. As a special treat to Pliny, came back to the Heritage today and even though I am not the type to take pics in a museum here is myself alongside the Rembrandt (never with a camera flash though, I collect books and know the effect of light on any kind of color). Really impressive painting, and I understand why it is your favorite, although my favorite Rembrandt is in the Mauritiuhaus at the Hague (the Anatomy lesson).
> 
> Shirt is CT, tie from the Shanghai S&T Museum and suit a subtle herringbone with the best drape of all my suits.


Bernoulli, congratulations on a successful New Year's celebration in St. Petersburg. You looked quite fine for the opera (though a longer point or a wider spread for your collar might have looked a shade better, IMHO), and you flatter me terribly with your praise. Trust me, opinions as to my attire at That Other Website (a.k.a styleforum.net) vary much more widely than your endorsement of my style - I never can cease to be vigilant in terms of the qualities of my postings.

I am jealous that you have had the chance to see the Hermitage - it's one of the world's great collections that I've not seen - yet. Some day . . .

Enjoy your holiday, and keep posting!


----------



## simonfoy

I went into hospital Xmas day and just been diagnosed with secondaries. so more chemo and radio to endure if it works. No more posts from me for a while as I try to fight this cancer xxx HNY to one and all. Hi Bruce xxxx


----------



## Jovan

Simon, I am very sorry to hear this. I hope the new year brings better news for you as you fight it out. Warm regards to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Jovan

Pliny said:


> Back on track- homage to Jovan's recent look.


Homage to me? I'm flattered! First time that's happened for sure.


----------



## bernoulli

Simon,

All the best to you. I hope you have a full recovery.

Upr,

I think I am single-minded in my sartorial learning. I already filled my suit and shoe quotas. I have lots to learn regarding shirts. I never considered different collars or anything other than patterns and fit. I may go the bespoke way when I am back in China teaching, but I have tons to learn before doing so. All of this is a convoluted way to say thank you for your opinion, I really appreciate it. I can tell you that one of these days I have to pick up nice scarfs as well (I own two, both cheap and functional). I hope you don't mind that I follow your taste in scarfs (I never saw you wearing one I did no like).

Jovan,

I think the gap in my collar was due to my sitting on my coat during the first two acts. Today we went out to the city and then to the ballet (the opera was better music, but the ballet a better production). Here are some not so great pictures where I think the problem with the collar is not so pronounced. I/ think it may not be perfect though.

Pliny,

11 hours at the Hermitage, not counting the Treasure Gallery tour. As a friend commented: touring the treasure gallery I recognized the inevitability of the Revolution. I can safely say I scratched the surface of the Hermitage collection. After this seriously sensory overload I know what to really appreciate the next time I am in town.

Also, a New Year's toast to all of you at WAYWT, with Russian Vodka of course.

Shirt is CT and tiw WW Chan. Shoe is a black brogue from Herrings.


----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


>


Please, please tell me/show me/instruct me how you arrange your pocket square. It looks so nicely constructed without looking too staged.

Happy New Year


----------



## Pliny

bernoulli said:


> Simon,
> 
> All the best to you. I hope you have a full recovery.
> 
> Upr,
> 
> I think I am single-minded in my sartorial learning. I already filled my suit and shoe quotas. I have lots to learn regarding shirts. I never considered different collars or anything other than patterns and fit. I may go the bespoke way when I am back in China teaching, but I have tons to learn before doing so. All of this is a convoluted way to say thank you for your opinion, I really appreciate it. I can tell you that one of these days I have to pick up nice scarfs as well (I own two, both cheap and functional). I hope you don't mind that I follow your taste in scarfs (I never saw you wearing one I did no like).
> 
> Jovan,
> 
> I think the gap in my collar was due to my sitting on my coat during the first two acts. Today we went out to the city and then to the ballet (the opera was better music, but the ballet a better production). Here are some not so great pictures where I think the problem with the collar is not so pronounced. I/ think it may not be perfect though.
> 
> Pliny,
> 
> 11 hours at the Hermitage, not counting the Treasure Gallery tour. As a friend commented: touring the treasure gallery I recognized the inevitability of the Revolution. I can safely say I scratched the surface of the Hermitage collection. After this seriously sensory overload I know what to really appreciate the next time I am in town.
> 
> Also, a New Year's toast to all of you at WAYWT, with Russian Vodka of course.
> 
> Shirt is CT and tiw WW Chan. Shoe is a black brogue from Herrings.


Bernoulli- ^^^ I like this combination of patterns. And cheers for sharing your pics !


----------



## Jovan

Bernoulli: Are you sure you're not wearing a collar a half inch too big for you? I ask because there's still a bit of bunching and there's almost no tie space between the two collar leaves. (There is usually at least a quarter inch.) I had that same problem before I realised I was a 16" rather than a 16.5.

Once again though, everything else looks spot on.


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks for the compliments. I think the collar is a half-inch too big. Now that I am finished with suits and shoes I need to start working on shirts. It is a fun learning process, isn't it? This is probably my last post from Russia, as I don't think I have anything sartorial to add - I will do the tourist route aided by a Russian friend in Moscow, but I did not bring anything else worth of WAYWT. So cheers everybody!


----------



## Jovan

Although I know you'll scoff at this idea, go into a department store men's section, say that you're looking for a shirt, and have them measure you. That's how I found I was wearing a size too big.

Hope you're having fun in Russia! I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli - thanks again for the compliments, and I hope that today's scarf will make the grade with you. Otherwise, enjoy Russia, and thanks for posting photos from the imperial capital.

Twe_ed - I'll try to do some photo shots of how I fold my pocket squares - a picture is worth 1,000 words, and trust me, it's simple.

It's cold in NYC today - real winter has arrived, and I've dressed accordingly.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Codeman92190

*First time post...*

I've been admiring this thread for a while, and I've gotten a lot of good information out of it, so I figured I'd finally contribute. I'm always open to criticism, so feel free to make suggestions.

Also, I'm not sure if rgrossicone still posts here anymore, because I'm reading this thread from start to finish and I haven't reached the end yet, but I have got to say that after 600 pages you are my fashion idol. Anyways...

Jacket - Zegna 
Shirt - Brooks Brothers 
Tie - Family gift from Italy 
Trousers & PS - Banana Republic 
Shoes - Cole Haan

Not sure what was going on with the pull of the jacket in the first pick, but rest assured, it's not the fit.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well done, sir...an excellent way to kick off your participation! Welcome to the forum. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

The major motivating factor for today's ensemble - it's COLD in NYC.

Suit, shirt, and tie - BB (suit is BBGF)
Cufflinks - Sackler Galleries, Smithsonian Museum
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - some long-gone shop in Beauchamp Place, London
Hat - Century 21


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanC

Dege hacking jacket
Hilditch & Key shirt
Holland & Holland cashmere tie
Polo RL pocket square
Polo RL trousers
Martin Dingman belt
Venanzi OTC argyle socks
Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## Acct2000

Nice jacket. The color of the pants is OK; I would probably like grey a bit better. 

Great jacket, nice shirt and tie, though.


----------



## wce59

*Back in the Office for My First Post of 2012*

Happy New Year, gentlemen. There have been some really nice looks over the past few days. If these are any indication, 2012 looks to be a very good year, sartorially speaking.

*Simon* - I'm sorry to hear about your recent setback. My thoughts are with you.

Today was my first day back in the office after the holidays. It was 17 degrees F in Baltimore this morning, so I decided to don a sweater to go with my sportscoat. My decision to go with a crew neck led to the bow tie.

In any event, here's today's ensemble:

Sport coat (Nautica, purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Sweater (Merona, purchased at an outlet in Delaware)
Shirt, slacks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Macy's - purchased in 1987)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Bonus Items:

Top coat (JoS. A. Bank, first wearing this season)
Hat, scarf (Unknown, purchased at Burlington Coat Factory)
Briefcase (Coach, given as a Christmas present)










Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Pliny

Codeman92190 said:


> I've been admiring this thread for a while, and I've gotten a lot of good information out of it, so I figured I'd finally contribute. I'm always open to criticism, so feel free to make suggestions.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if *rgrossicone still posts here anymore*, because I'm reading this thread from start to finish and I haven't reached the end yet, but I have got to say that after 600 pages you are my fashion idol. Anyways...


jFYI If u like his fits google 'New York Ranger What are you Wearing Now III'


----------



## upr_crust

Back to more normal winter temperatures in NYC.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Ber Pulitzer
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Shoes - BB
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Tesi
Scarf - Aquascutum


----------



## wce59

^^ Very nice, upr. I especially like the cufflinks. :thumbs-up:


No photos today... I need to telecommute for the next few days.


----------



## arkirshner

wce59 said:


> ^^
> 
> No photos today... I need to telecommute for the next few days.


You own the look with that cap at that angle. By the way, I have a problem trying to remember what decade an item is from. from. How you can remember 1987 is beyond me. If only you could find a photo background other than those cabinets. Is it possible to photo shop upr's mirror? Enjoy a warm and cozy telecommute.

Happy New Year,

Alan


----------



## upr_crust

Something with which to end the week . . .

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Cufflinks - Trywhitt
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## eagle2250

^^
UPU: Even ensconced within a field of navy, that tie really pops(!) and that is no small feat, given that every componet of your presentation today is arguably incredible! As always, so very well done, sir.


----------



## DaveTrader

Upr, you're attire amazes me! Always perfect.

And, I own the same tie!! Got mine at BG this past summer.


----------



## arkirshner

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> UPU: Even ensconced within a field of navy, that tie really pops(!) and that is no small feat, given that every componet of your presentation today is arguably incredible! As always, so very well done, sir.


I second Eagle's observation about your tie. To my mind, your darker ties work best. Your scarf is elegant, the icing on the ensemble.


----------



## wce59

^^ Upr, allow me to concur with the above comments by Eagle and Akirshner.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Upr - Very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> ^^ Very nice, upr. I especially like the cufflinks. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, wce - they're a favorite pair - sterling silver and synthetic (but chemically real) sapphire cabochons.



DaveTrader said:


> Upr, you're attire amazes me! Always perfect.
> 
> And, I own the same tie!! Got mine at BG this past summer.


That's exactly where I bought mine as well!



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> UPU: Even ensconced within a field of navy, that tie really pops(!) and that is no small feat, given that every component of your presentation today is arguably incredible! As always, so very well done, sir.





arkirshner said:


> I second Eagle's observation about your tie. To my mind, your darker ties work best. Your scarf is elegant, the icing on the ensemble.





wce59 said:


> ^^ Upr, allow me to concur with the above comments by Eagle and Akirshner.





oxford cloth button down said:


> Upr - Very nice.


Thank you, gentlemen. I favor navy ties with dots with this shirt, and I don't get enough chances to wear this tie, it seems.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

You even managed to coordinate tie and socks perfectly! I also love the almost monochromatic attire, as I am a big fan of blue.

Wce,

Do people comment when you wear a bowtie? I like your look very much, but it is so rare to see people wearing it.

Right now I am on the way back to Brazil. I was very lucky to score a couple of tickets to the Bolshoi, hence more pics from my Russian adventures. Seats were horrible and tickets were vastly overpriced, but the programme feature the best ballet the Bolshoi had to offer to pay tribute to Maestro Grigorovich's 85th birthday. The theater was completely packed and it lasted over 3 hours! As I was wearing my last unused shirt it was very hard to find a tie to coordinate (coming from Brazil I never wear the same shirt twice unless I can avoid it, even if I used one for a couple of hours). Luckily I packed more ties than I needed so I used a very bright subtle patterned red tie. If I knew I was going out so much I would pack another suit, but I have the same boring suit to show you.

Jovan,

I have no problem being measured in the way you describe. I am pretty sure I am a 16,5" though, since the 17" is wearable but a little bit loose as you pointed out.


----------



## Wildblue

Back from our cruise. Great time, and I wish I had the ability to bring even more suitcases, to really dress nice for functions on the cruise. Bringing my two hat choices ended up being perfect. My Akubra was perfect for hiking adventures and times when I wanted a dark-colored hat, and my BBB panama was great for dressing up, and casual times of relaxation. Got lots of compliments on the hats, especially with the panama. More than one person asked if I was from the south while I wore the panama, particularly when I was also wearing a suit jacket and pocket square. They were rather surprised when I told them I was from Alaska. 

It's been a while, so here's some pics to catch up from the end of the cruise. This one's from a craft and people's market in Rio de Janeiro, off the beaten tourist path. I have no idea what kind of hat this other fellow is supposed to be wearing. 










Then we stayed at this awesome B&B in Iguazu Falls. Culminated in a "perfect moment" after spending all day at the falls (arguably the greatest in the world along with Victoria), then having evening drinks on the garden patio with fresh caipirihnas to drink, wearing the BBB panama. The proprietor is also a photographer, and I asked him to take a pic of me in the hat, and he snapped this one of me getting some lovin' from his dog.










We went to an awesome dinner and tango show in Buenos Aires. Me and the wife.










After coming home, over new year's we went to a murder mystery costume party. We had to raid some costume and thrift shops. This is a costume-grade bowler, but it was fun. You can probably figure out who I was supposed to play. My wife was supposed to play Patsy Cline.


----------



## bernoulli

Great pics!!! You look much better than the typical tourists we receive around here. The other guy's hat is a typical hat used by musicians from Nordeste (Northeast). It seems you went to Feira de São Cristóvão. If so, it is indeed a non-tourist place full of Brazilians just being merry and enjoying the culture and food from the North of Brazil.



Wildblue said:


> It's been a while, so here's some pics to catch up from the end of the cruise. This one's from a craft and people's market in Rio de Janeiro, off the beaten tourist path. I have no idea what kind of hat this other fellow is supposed to be wearing.


----------



## upr_crust

Great pix, Wildblue - looks like you had a most enjoyable trip.

For myself, the weekend was prosaic. I hope that, visually, at least, today's fit is not quite so dull.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Aquascutum
Cufflinks - BB
Pocket square - no name brand
Shoes - Heschung
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Acct2000

Great pictures, Wild Blue!!

I'm sure it was a great vacation!


----------



## upr_crust

An ordinary Tuesday . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - Kent & Curwen, London
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (Deakin & Francis)
Shoes - BB Peal
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

An equally ordinary Wednesday . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Tesi


----------



## bernoulli

Your ordinary day means the same as the best dressed day in the lives of 99.99% of other men.



upr_crust said:


> An equally ordinary Wednesday . . .


----------



## wce59

*Catching up with the thread after a few days' hiatus (No photos--of me anyway)...*



bernoulli said:


> Wce,
> 
> Do people comment when you wear a bowtie? I like your look very much, but it is so rare to see people wearing it.
> 
> Right now I am on the way back to Brazil. I was very lucky to score a couple of tickets to the Bolshoi, hence more pics from my Russian adventures. Seats were horrible and tickets were vastly overpriced, but the programme feature the best ballet the Bolshoi had to offer to pay tribute to Maestro Grigorovich's 85th birthday. The theater was completely packed and it lasted over 3 hours! As I was wearing my last unused shirt it was very hard to find a tie to coordinate (coming from Brazil I never wear the same shirt twice unless I can avoid it, even if I used one for a couple of hours). Luckily I packed more ties than I needed so I used a very bright subtle patterned red tie. If I knew I was going out so much I would pack another suit, but I have the same boring suit to show you.


First of all, Bernoulli, very nice outfit, considering the circumstances. I hope your journey home went well.

Thanks for the compliment on the bowtie. As for your question, I get comments every now and then, but the dress code in my office is primarily "business casual." I acutally get more notice when I don't dress up (like yesterday, when I participated in a CPR training, so I wore a sportcoat and dockers). :smile:



Wildblue said:


> We went to an awesome dinner and tango show in Buenos Aires. Me and the wife.


Very dapper, wildblue. You and your wife make a handsome couple. It looks like the two of you had a great time on the cruise.



upr_crust said:


> An ordinary Tuesday . . .


Hail! to the victors valiant,
Hail! to the conqu'ring heroes!

(Sorry, upr. That outfit--besides being another winner--brought out a lot a pride from this Michigan alum! :icon_smile_big: )



bernoulli said:


> Your ordinary day means the same as the best dressed day in the lives of 99.99% of other men.


Allow me to echo Bernoulli's excellent observation as well, upr.


----------



## Hanzo

Navy blue chalk stripe suit, off white shirt, teal striped tie, brown shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is most foul this AM in NYC, hence I am channeling my inner security guard . . .

Jacket, trousers, shirt and tie - BB
PS - PRL
Shoes - Botticelli


----------



## Jovan

You look better than any security guard I've seen.


----------



## bernoulli

Meetings all day, then a bumpy flight home plus beer with my brother visiting from London, so sorry for the ragged look. On the plus side, I was thinking of the wonderful set up for the pics that upr uses and decided I was going to try to take pics in my library. Hope you enjoy seeing old books instead of the walls in my living room. Shoes are from Herrings, and suit by WW Chan.


----------



## upr_crust

Lovely bookshelves, Bernoulli.

For twe_ed, a pictorial illustration as to how I fold my pocket squares.

For the rest of you, a new suit, a new shirt, and some other stuff you've already seen.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Longmire
PS - RLPL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

Today was a bit chilly for Florida. Seemed as good a time as any to break out the warm socks and new sweater.

Gap Shetland
BB "Makers" pinpoint BD
Levi's 501 STF
unseen J. Crew surcingle belt, navy with red stripe (Thanks to hockeyinsider on the Trad Thrift Exchange!)
Sperry Top-Sider
Wigwam Merino Lite Hiker


----------



## wce59

*Back in the office on the Friday before a big playoff game...*



upr_crust said:


>


Thanks, upr. It's nice to see such sartorial support for the Ravens in NYC (especially since the Giants also are playing this Sunday!) :biggrin2:

Back in the office, and back to dressing in regular business attire. And this being Friday, it gives this Baltimore resident a chance to show his support in preparation for the Ravens' first home playoff game in five years (although I must admit that upr did it better). :icon_hailthee:

Suit, shirt, suspenders, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Nordstrom)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Coat (Bill Blass - Burlington Coat Factory)
Hat (Unknown - Burlington Coat Factory)
Ravens lapel pin (Speciality shop in Baltimore's Inner Harbor)










Closeup of suit and lapel pin:










Have a great weekend, everyone. GO, RAVENS! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pliny

Hi- I guess this is a play on English sensibilities, but not necessarily a good play. I'd very much appreciate some feedback.


----------



## Jovan

Pliny: I think that tie would work better with a solid white shirt or at least one that contrasts a little more from it (such as pale blue/pink/lavender). If going with the shirt instead, a dark tie is in order. As it is, it seems a bit matchy-matchy. The jacket and trousers also need some more contrast if you don't want it to look like a mismatched navy suit. That suit jacket/blazer is quite nice though, I like the open patch pockets.

Hope I'm not being too hard here.


----------



## Pliny

^^ Cheers - your comments make sense - yellow can be tricky and overwhelm, hell or even just whelm, a fit. .


----------



## twe_Ed

upr_crust said:


> For twe_ed, a pictorial illustration as to how I fold my pocket squares.


Upr, you are a true gent. It's also easy when you see it step by step like that. I'm going to have a go tomorrow and see if I can't spruce up my Monday morning outfit.

Thanks for taking to time to; 1. ready my pleading post and 2. bother answering it.

And as always, you are looking superb in every single photo.

Kind regards, Edward


----------



## Regillus

Re Post 20989: Upr; thanks for showing how to fold a pocket square. Now to practice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan said:


> You look better than any security guard I've seen.


I haven't seen a close second.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

I rarely wear a pocket square, but your pics are saved and now I know what do to when the muse strikes and I decide to wear a PS. Recently somebody commented on your attire and stated you exuded power. I respectfully disagree and think you exude class.

Wce,

As always, wonderful to see your choices. And with a Ravens pin to boot! Ugly win against the Texans, but I will take. With the Ravens in mind here is my most recent choices for a friend's birthday on Sunday (I am leaning against some of my Poe's first editions. A close-up of Poe with his friend follows). I was way overdressed in the heat of Rio but I figured I wanted to have some fun.


----------



## Codeman92190

So, I haven't had a chance to take many pictures lately, but I managed to snap a few over the course of this week. Coincidently, I'm wearing the same sports coat in both of these outfits, which is the same I wore in my last post. I swear I own more jackets than this one, haha. At any rate, I feel like it demonstrates the different ways to wear it...

This first outfit is pretty much exactly the same as the last one I posted, with a different tie/shirt/PS fold:





This is the same jacket for a much more casual setting. Brooks Brothers sport shirt, untucked with jeans, and J&M boots. I know some people do not approve of this look, especially with a Zegna jacket, but you've got to relax sometimes. 






Maybe this week I'll get a chance to take a picture in a different jacket, haha.


----------



## upr_crust

A Tuesday with rain predicted for the afternoon.

Today's shirt is cream-colored, which does not show well in the photos.

Sports jacket, trousers and boots - BB
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie -Ferragamo
PS - no name brand
Raincoat and scarf - Aquascutum
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> Wce,
> 
> As always, wonderful to see your choices. And with a Ravens pin to boot! Ugly win against the Texans, but I will take. With the Ravens in mind here is my most recent choices for a friend's birthday on Sunday (I am leaning against some of my Poe's first editions. A close-up of Poe with his friend follows). I was way overdressed in the heat of Rio but I figured I wanted to have some fun.


I like the Edgar Allan Poe theme for last Sunday's Raven's game, Bernoulli. :thumbs-up: It was an ugly win against the Texans, but that's how the Ravens often win. And in the playoffs, it's a matter of survival and advancement. However, the Ravens will need to play better against the Patriots this coming Sunday if we expect to go to Indianapolis for Super Bowl XLIV.



upr_crust said:


> A Tuesday with rain predicted for the afternoon.


Nice outfit in preparation for the inclement weather, upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Drier and colder in NYC today.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - unbranded
Shoes - BB Peals
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit, Upr. Really sharp tie!!


----------



## Codeman92190

I apologize for the bathroom cellphone pictures, but the rest of my house is a bit dark right now and this is about all I have to work with. Hopefully I'll find a better system soon. 

Another casual outfit today:

Shirt and Jacket - Brooks Brothers 
Jeans - Levi's
Shoes - J&M







Not sure if you can tell, but the jacket is a somewhat unique moss green color. Unfortunately I haven't acquired a set of brown slacks yet, so for now it's getting stuck with jeans.


----------



## upr_crust

From last night to this morning, I had a change of heart as to what suit to wear, hence the mismatch of photos.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Kudos codeman, on the effort expended. You are sporting a very nice jacket and your coordination of competing patterns in your shirt and jacket choices reveal the heart of a potential sartorial adventurist. Keep looking for those brown (or perhaps dark greeen) trousers, but for now, expend just a bit more wardrobing effort and tuck in that shirt!  Great look from your head to your waist.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ups crust - Your collection of scarves among other items is outstanding.


----------



## lbv2k

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> expend just a bit more wardrobing effort and tuck in that shirt!


+1000


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Kudos codeman, on the effort expended. You are sporting a very nice jacket and your coordination of competing patterns in your shirt and jacket choices reveal the heart of a potential sartorial adventurist. Keep looking for those brown (or perhaps dark greeen) trousers, but for now, expend just a bit more wardrobing effort and tuck in that shirt!  Great look from your head to your waist.


Agreed. Even women are saying that they prefer it: https://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2010/04/the-30-second-trick-to-make-yo.html


----------



## wce59

*Looks from the past two days...*



upr_crust said:


>


Looking sharp as usual, upr. :thumbs-up:

Below are my looks from the last two days: Both windy and chilly, but at least sunny.

Yesterday (in honor of Michigan's men's basketball win over Michigan State the night before):

Suit, shirt, suspenders, pocket square, cufflinks, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Polo by Ralph Lauren)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Today (The tie was chosen to match newly purchased cufflinks):

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers - new purchase)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Outerwear for both days:

Coat (JoS. A. Bank)
Hat, scarf (Unknown, purchased at Burlington Coat Factory)
Take care, everyone.


----------



## bernoulli

I am not one for wearing PS, but after Upr's tutorial I had to try. I am sorry I am not a good student though. Also, just to be a pain another look with an untucked shirt (a lavender one)! The shoe is not as lightly colored as the flash of the camera would have you believe.

Upr, about your single-button peak lapel suit of a few days back: I thought I owned the rights to single-button peak lapels around here! I would challenge you to a sartorial duel but I do not want to become a laughingstock. Seriously, nice addition to your cornucopia of suits.

Wce, no week-long theme for the Ravens? Kidding, you look sharp as always. I really like your watches, they complement your look perfectly.


----------



## Codeman92190

Jovan said:


> Agreed. Even women are saying that they prefer it: https://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2010/04/the-30-second-trick-to-make-yo.html





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Kudos codeman, on the effort expended. You are sporting a very nice jacket and your coordination of competing patterns in your shirt and jacket choices reveal the heart of a potential sartorial adventurist. Keep looking for those brown (or perhaps dark greeen) trousers, but for now, expend just a bit more wardrobing effort and tuck in that shirt!  Great look from your head to your waist.


You know, I posted these pictures knowing that I was going to catch some flak, and I definitely appreciate the advice, but allow me to present my argument. I used to wear outfits like these with my shirts tucked into my jeans, but lately I've been unhappy with the look. To me, it just seems like there is too much "dress" going on in the upper half, and too much "casual" in the lower half, and the change between the two is far too abrupt. If it were up to me, I wouldn't wear any jeans at all, and this situation would be averted with proper trousers. However, since I live a pretty active life and I need a "jean casual" outfit for certain things, I think untucking the shirt makes it apparent that I'm not just trying to pass it as a poor man's suit. In my mind, the jacket dresses up the jeans, and the untucked shirt dresses down the jacket, bringing everything to a nice equilibrium, haha.

Now I realize that this longwinded explanation will likely fall on stubborn ears, but I hope you can at least see where I'm coming from. And Jovan, as for the link, I'd like to clarify that I would never leave a shirt untucked from proper trousers like the examples that were given there, and I think that makes all the difference.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> Wce, no week-long theme for the Ravens? Kidding, you look sharp as always. I really like your watches, they complement your look perfectly.


I'm saving up for tomorrow, Bernoulli. :smile: I hope to have my ensemble posted tomorrow night after I get home from work. And thanks very much for your compliment about the watches.

By the way, the PS looks nice... not bad for a first attempt. (I like the shoes, too.)


----------



## upthewazzu

Codeman92190 said:


> You know, I posted these pictures knowing that I was going to catch some flak, and I definitely appreciate the advice, but allow me to present my argument. I used to wear outfits like these with my shirts tucked into my jeans, but lately I've been unhappy with the look. To me, it just seems like there is too much "dress" going on in the upper half, and too much "casual" in the lower half, and the change between the two is far too abrupt. If it were up to me, I wouldn't wear any jeans at all, and this situation would be averted with proper trousers. However, since I live a pretty active life and I need a "jean casual" outfit for certain things, I think untucking the shirt makes it apparent that I'm not just trying to pass it as a poor man's suit. In my mind, the jacket dresses up the jeans, and the untucked shirt dresses down the jacket, bringing everything to a nice equilibrium, haha.
> 
> Now I realize that this longwinded explanation will likely fall on stubborn ears, but I hope you can at least see where I'm coming from. And Jovan, as for the link, I'd like to clarify that I would never leave a shirt untucked from proper trousers like the examples that were given there, and I think that makes all the difference.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I'm 29 and I live in quite possibly the most casually dressed place on Earth, so I know where you're coming from. However, I must agree with the majority here. The tucked in shirt simply looks cleaner and better. Even though my place of employ requires nothing more than pants (of any kind) and shirt (again, of any kind) I still find it pleasing to wear proper trousers and a button down shirt...tucked in. On occasion, I'll wear jeans with shirt and tie, and you better believe I tuck in the shirt.


----------



## Jovan

Codeman92190 said:


> You know, I posted these pictures knowing that I was going to catch some flak, and I definitely appreciate the advice, but allow me to present my argument. I used to wear outfits like these with my shirts tucked into my jeans, but lately I've been unhappy with the look. To me, it just seems like there is too much "dress" going on in the upper half, and too much "casual" in the lower half, and the change between the two is far too abrupt. If it were up to me, I wouldn't wear any jeans at all, and this situation would be averted with proper trousers. However, since I live a pretty active life and I need a "jean casual" outfit for certain things, I think untucking the shirt makes it apparent that I'm not just trying to pass it as a poor man's suit. In my mind, the jacket dresses up the jeans, and the untucked shirt dresses down the jacket, bringing everything to a nice equilibrium, haha.
> 
> Now I realize that this longwinded explanation will likely fall on stubborn ears, but I hope you can at least see where I'm coming from. And Jovan, as for the link, I'd like to clarify that I would never leave a shirt untucked from proper trousers like the examples that were given there, and I think that makes all the difference.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


But as you see from Bradley Cooper in my link, even he tucks in his shirts with jeans. When wearing a jacket, it simply looks better. A lot of guys here wear sport coats with jeans.


----------



## Jovan

Re-use of some stuff you've seen before, nothing much to report here.

BB Makers end-on-end BD
J. Crew lambswool crew neck
Varsity Town Clothes Harris Tweed
Levi's 501 STF
Lands' End surcingle (Again, courtesy of hockeyinsider.)
Wigwam Merino Lite Hiker
Sperry Top-Sider


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple with which to end the week.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ferragamo
PS - Ashear
Shoes - J & M
Overcoat - BB
Cap - BB
Scarf - Crombie


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, beautiful tie! you never cease to surprise with your accessories. Please continue to post your 'simpler' attires.

Wce, looking forward to more Ravens inspired ensembles.

Jovan, nice trad attire, but please no more crotch close-ups, ok? 

Codeman, very nice jacket! I don't mind the untucked look every now and then.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing was really showing, but... I apologise?


----------



## wce59

*The (Purple-and-Black) Friday Before the Ravens Play for the AFC Title*



upr_crust said:


> Something simple with which to end the week.


Simple, yet effective. Nice job as always, upr!

Ending the work week in Ravens-inspired attire, in support of my hometown NFL team as they battle the Patriots this Sunday in arguably the biggest game invoving a Baltimore pro sports team in 11 years.

Today's attire:

Black pinstripe suit (JoS. A. Bank)
White shirt (JoS. A. Bank)
White pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Purple tie (JoS. A. Bank)
Black suspenders with white pindots (JoS. A. Bank)
Silver-tone cufflinks with purple stone finish (Specialty shop at Union Station, D.C.)
Silver-tone watch (Kenneth Cole)
Black OTC socks (Brooks Brothers)
Black tassel loafers (Moreschi)
Ravens lapel pin (Speciality shop at Inner Harbor, Baltimore)
Outerwear:

Black topcoat (JoS. A. Bank)
Black and white houndstooth scarf (Burlington Coat Factory)
Black hat (Burlington Coat Factory)










Closeup of the suit and lapel pin:










Have a great weekend, everyone. GO RAVENS!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Codeman92190 said:


> You know, I posted these pictures knowing that I was going to catch some flak, and I definitely appreciate the advice, but allow me to present my argument. I used to wear outfits like these with my shirts tucked into my jeans, but lately I've been unhappy with the look. To me, it just seems like there is too much "dress" going on in the upper half, and too much "casual" in the lower half, and the change between the two is far too abrupt. If it were up to me, I wouldn't wear any jeans at all, and this situation would be averted with proper trousers. However, since I live a pretty active life and I need a "jean casual" outfit for certain things, I think untucking the shirt makes it apparent that I'm not just trying to pass it as a poor man's suit. In my mind, the jacket dresses up the jeans, and the untucked shirt dresses down the jacket, bringing everything to a nice equilibrium, haha.
> 
> Now I realize that this longwinded explanation will likely fall on stubborn ears, but I hope you can at least see where I'm coming from. And Jovan, as for the link, I'd like to clarify that I would never leave a shirt untucked from proper trousers like the examples that were given there, and I think that makes all the difference.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Nope, tuck the shirt in. I think an untucked, long-tailed shirt with a jacket makes it look like you're wearing the jacket under duress and can barely wait to get it off. Nobody thinks that jeans with a sportcoat looks like a "poor man's suit," either. Come to think of it, I'd probably rather have a poor man's suit than a rich man's suit.

Also, that triangle of shirt fabric showing underneath the jacket buttons seems to violate one of the crucial rules of men's dressing: the idea that the jacket and the shirt frame the face. Instead, it basically just works as an arrow pointing at your waistline. If you had any kind of gut at all (you don't), then it would be like a neon sign: "Spare Tire Here."


----------



## eagle2250

Codeman92190 said:


> You know, I posted these pictures knowing that I was going to catch some flak, and I definitely appreciate the advice, but allow me to present my argument. I used to wear outfits like these with my shirts tucked into my jeans, but lately I've been unhappy with the look. To me, it just seems like there is too much "dress" going on in the upper half, and too much "casual" in the lower half, and the change between the two is far too abrupt. If it were up to me, I wouldn't wear any jeans at all, and this situation would be averted with proper trousers. However, since I live a pretty active life and I need a "jean casual" outfit for certain things, I think untucking the shirt makes it apparent that I'm not just trying to pass it as a poor man's suit. In my mind, the jacket dresses up the jeans, and the untucked shirt dresses down the jacket, bringing everything to a nice equilibrium, haha.
> 
> Now I realize that this longwinded explanation will likely fall on stubborn ears, but I hope you can at least see where I'm coming from. And Jovan, as for the link, I'd like to clarify that I would never leave a shirt untucked from proper trousers like the examples that were given there, and I think that makes all the difference.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


LOL, I still think you would be better served by tucking in that shirt...and while you are at it, make sure your 'gig line' is straight! :teacha:


----------



## Codeman92190

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, I still think you would be better served by tucking in that shirt...and while you are at it, make sure your 'gig line' is straight! :teacha:


Haha, you know I think it's been a good three years since I heard that term in bootcamp, but I still think about it every time I put on my clothes, whether civilian or military. I've also started wearing my military shirt stays with my suits, which I had avoided for the longest time because I was afraid I'd be a little too much like the "I think it's ok to wear my military uniform shoes with my civilian attire" guy, but it's worked tremendously so far, and no one can see them, so what the heck?


----------



## upr_crust

A weekend of snow, and an afternoon of anticipated rain dictated today's attire.

SC, shirt, trousers and PS - BB
Tie - Ferragamo
Shoes - Mezlan
Overcoat and scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## bernoulli

I went to a friend's wedding this weekend. One rule only: No Suits allowed! The groom works in suit every day and living in Rio he dreaded the idea of wearing a suit outdoors in Rio's summer. Wedding was at sunset in Santa Teresa, overlooking Rio's natural beauty. It was hot but not unbearably so. It was a beautiful day that stretched into a night of drinking and being merry. I did not wear anything special, but was the only one wearing cufflinks. Bonus pic of the view from Santa Teresa.


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


>


I like the jacket, upr_crust. Good combination. :thumbs-up:



bernoulli said:


>


Looking good, bernoulli. I really like the fact that you wore cufflinks. :thumbs-up: And Santa Teresa looks beautiful.

No photos from me today; I'm telecommuting. (And not because the Ravens lost yesterday. :frown


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and it will be relatively mild today.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Trafalgar 
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, London
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wce59

^^ Fantastic, look upr! I really like the suspenders. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## bernoulli

I agree with wce (and I am feeling your pain, sir!): never was a fan of suspenders, but this one rocks.


----------



## weckl

I love the sports jacket. A great alternative to the navy blazer. Amazing as always.


----------



## Codeman92190

I recently got ahold of this very classic Brooks Brothers glen plaid sport coat, and I absolutely love it because I'm a big fan of vintage/timeless style. However, I've had quite a hard time finding a tie/shirt pairing with such a bold pattern, so I'd be very thankful for suggestions. This is my first attempt, but I'm a bit colorblind, so I cant quite tell if it meshes well enough or if it is too haphazard. Please let me know what you think.

By the way, I don't have tiny bookshelves, nor am I that tall, it just appears that way due to the camera angle, haha.


----------



## Jovan

That looks fine, even great. If you wanted, you could add a pop of colour with a red, blue, or green tie.

Is that tie from Express? I have one just like it.


----------



## Codeman92190

> Is that tie from Express? I have one just like it.


Hahaha, you know, I hate to admit it, but it is. I've gotten rid of all my other ties from my high school years, but this one survives. It is just so versatile and subdued, so anytime I have a situation like this where I'm having trouble matching patterns, I can just throw it on and call it a safe day.


----------



## Jovan

Don't be ashamed. Their ties are occasionally and surprisingly tasteful. They also used to be made in Italy, but like everything else they became made in China.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek - survival past Tuesday is always an accomplishment.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie and cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - PRL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Scala
Scarf - H & K


----------



## The Rambler

Codeman: I think that tie is fine, and that you have a lot more latitude with a glenplaid suit than you might think: don't shy away from stripes with that plaid. Almost any club or emblematic will work, textured solids (such as grenadine, or slubby silk) too.


----------



## Jovan

Well, I think it's just a sport coat (and he named it such), but that advice still holds true.


----------



## The Rambler

yes, that's what I meant, sportcoat.


----------



## wce59

This combination looks fine, codeman. I agree with the earlier posters about being able to expand your neckwear options with the sportcoat.



upr_crust said:


>


I like the shirt/tie combination, upr. A nice mix of patterns (that includes the suit, PS, and socks, too).

Back in the office after two days of telecommuting. Breezy, sunny and mild in Baltimore/Washington (at least for January).

Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Geoffrey Beene)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Outerwear: All-weather coat (Bill Blass)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Rain later today in NYC. Attire today is old clothes, new bling.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Ring - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## wce59

^^ Nice ring, upr! I like the way you coordinated the green with the blue and white. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Still crappy weather in NYC, but I'm ignoring it for the moment.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - JAB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wce59

*A Fitting End to a Wacky Week. At Least I Was Back in the Office...*

^^ Nice look, upr... especially given the weather.

Crazy day today. The weather in Baltimore/Washington was wet and very humid this morning, cool and breezy in the afternoon, then turning chilly when I got home (late) tonight. I know that the weather often changes where I live, but this is a little ridiculous.

Anyway, here's my look to end one wacky week:

Sport coat, slacks, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Pocket square (Filene's Basement)
Cufflinks (Specialty store at Union Station, D.C.)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










All-weather coat (Bill Blass) and galoshes (Totes) not shown. :icon_smile:

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## thepreppies

Watch what im wearing at my blog: [link removed]

//Fredrik from Sweden


----------



## Regillus

wce59 said:


> This combination looks fine, codeman. I agree with the earlier posters about being able to expand your neckwear options with the sportcoat.
> 
> I like the shirt/tie combination, upr. A nice mix of patterns (that includes the suit, PS, and socks, too).
> 
> Back in the office after two days of telecommuting. Breezy, sunny and mild in Baltimore/Washington (at least for January).
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Geoffrey Beene)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Outerwear: All-weather coat (Bill Blass)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care, everyone.


wce: I like the brown suit! Looks good.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is seasonably cold today - back to three-piece suits.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - H & K
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations NYC
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods 
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wce59

Regillus said:


> wce: I like the brown suit! Looks good.


Thanks very much, Regillus--although the suit actually is olive. (Alas, my photographic skills can use some improvement--sigh.)



upr_crust said:


>


Interesting juxtaposition between the three-piece suit and the dress boots, upr. Very nice.


----------



## bernoulli

It was unseasonably cold this weekend (22oC). I tried something different and I think it worked. monochromatic (everything brownish) plus checkers on checkers. I really liked the result but will let you be the judge of that. Shirt is by Saccor Bros (very nice store in portugal). Upr, I agree with wce, very nice combination. I own no boots, but you make me wish I would delve into this niche of sartorial life.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## upr_crust

Somewhat warmer temperatures here in NYC, somewhat less insulation . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hermes
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

Something thrown together at the last moment . . .

Blazer - BB Regent
Shirt - The Shirt Store
Tie - Burberry
PS - no name brand
Shoes - BB Aldens
Overcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## upr_crust

A bit more formal today . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Anthony Jordan

As worn to a meeting with my Minister:







Navy hopsack suit, T.M. Lewin
Pale blue shirt with rose, navy and dark brown white-bordered stripes, Charles Tyrwhitt
Navy boxcloth braces, Albert Thurston
Chocolate brown full brogues, George Webb
Rose silk tie, Hawes & Curtis
Dark brown pocket handkerchief with white spots, RL Polo
Vintage octagonal MoP cufflinks
Vintage Maenson D/B overcoat
Vintage brown leather fur-lined gloves
Stetson Pinnacle beaver fur fedora
Cheap watch!

PS upr_crust, you forgot to tell us about the watch and chain!


----------



## Jovan

Very British, Anthony!


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Jovan said:


> Very British, Anthony!


Thank you, I do my best!


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Jordan said:


> A
> PS upr_crust, you forgot to tell us about the watch and chain!


The watch chain is vintage (found among my late father's effects after his death), with a compass on one end, and a modern pocket watch on the other.


----------



## wce59

*Back after a few days' hiatus...*

This has been a hectic week, with a couple of major deadlines coming up at work. (It was cloudy this morning, hence the fluorescent lighting in my office.)

Navy pinstripe suit (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt, tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
Cufflinks (Specialty store in Union Station, D.C.)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Bonus shot: On my way to the office this morning, I saw this little fellow in Dupont Circle. It was cloudy this morning, so I don't think he saw his shadow. (Then again, he likely wouldn't have anyway; he's been stuffed.:biggrin2










Take care, everyone.


----------



## el caballero

Great suspenders wce59... And I still can't believe those are JAB suits. The cut of their suits never seem to fit me well w/o significant alterations.

By the way, looks like you work in my neighborhood. I though about waiting around to see "Potomac Phil" for the sheer novelty of it but had to get to work early.


----------



## roderickpaulate

*Fashion*

I wear today

T-shrit"Levis "M"
Underware: Lee "M"
Short: Skinny something
Shoes: Black Converse size :9

Felt bikes


----------



## el caballero

upr_crust said:


> Something thrown together at the last moment . . .
> 
> Blazer - BB Regent
> Shirt - The Shirt Store
> Tie - Burberry
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - BB Aldens
> Overcoat - Tyrwhitt


You might have thrown it together but it works out perfect for Super Bowl week. Go Giants!

I have actually tried to wear blue everyday this week, hehe.


----------



## upr_crust

I hadn't considered my football affiliations this week in terms of which colors I've been wearing, which shows diplomacy on my part, as I live in NYC, and I'm originally from the metro Boston area - I'd be sure to offend someone with my color choices this week .

Regardless of team affiliation, here's today's attire:

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Parque des Recoletas, Buenos Aires, Argentina
Shoes - To Boot
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Scala


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> I'd be sure to offend someone with my color choices this week .


Offend away, it can be refreshing!!

The squared off glasses are looking good as well.

Can you remind us where there were acquired??


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> Offend away, it can be refreshing!!
> 
> The squared off glasses are looking good as well.
> 
> Can you remind us where there were acquired??


Today's glasses are new - very similar to the Armanis that I've been wearing since last March, but lighter in color, and a bit heavier around the lenses themselves. The brand name is Seraphin - both are from my local optician.

You get extra bonus points if you realized that I had changed glasses since yesterday


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I hadn't checked in for a while and didn't realize they were THAT new!!


----------



## Anthony Jordan

upr_crust said:


> I hadn't considered my football affiliations this week in terms of which colors I've been wearing, which shows diplomacy on my part, as I live in NYC, and I'm originally from the metro Boston area - I'd be sure to offend someone with my color choices this week .
> 
> Regardless of team affiliation, here's today's attire:
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Parque des Recoletas, Buenos Aires, Argentina
> Shoes - To Boot
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Scala


I like the crayon blue braces - are they Thurston's?


----------



## upr_crust

The braces were private-labeled for Paul Stuart - the only evidence of their place of manufacture is a notation on the adjusting clips "Made in England". They are nylon, not box cloth, so they may be other than Thurstons. They are, however, delightfully neutral, at least in comparison to my other braces, and are therefore quite useful .



Anthony Jordan said:


> I like the crayon blue braces - are they Thurston's?


----------



## Jovan

Having the girlfriend in another state is doing murder to the quality of my WAYW pictures.

It's already hot enough to wear madras in Florida!

"Gentry" Penney's madra sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
RL Polo silk knit tie
No name silver tie clip
LE Casual Chino in Tailored Fit (Light Beige)
LE surcingle belt
Florsheim beefroll pennies


----------



## Puritan

Love the jacket and the tie.


----------



## Bandit44

Really like like jacket, Jovan.



Jovan said:


> Having the girlfriend in another state is doing murder to the quality of my WAYW pictures.
> 
> It's already hot enough to wear madras in Florida!
> 
> "Gentry" Penney's madra sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> RL Polo silk knit tie
> No name silver tie clip
> LE Casual Chino in Tailored Fit (Light Beige)
> LE surcingle belt
> Florsheim beefroll pennies


----------



## Jovan

Puritan said:


> Love the jacket and the tie.





Bandit44 said:


> Really like like jacket, Jovan.


Thanks, guys.


----------



## wce59

*Wrapping Up Another Week...*



el caballero said:


> Great suspenders wce59... And I still can't believe those are JAB suits. The cut of their suits never seem to fit me well w/o significant alterations.
> 
> By the way, looks like you work in my neighborhood. I though about waiting around to see "Potomac Phil" for the sheer novelty of it but had to get to work early.


Thanks for the compliment, el caballero. As for seeing "Potomac Phil," that definitely was a surprise.



upr_crust said:


> I hadn't considered my football affiliations this week in terms of which colors I've been wearing, which shows diplomacy on my part, as I live in NYC, and I'm originally from the metro Boston area - I'd be sure to offend someone with my color choices this week .


Between the suit and tie, upr, you've got all your bases covered. :biggrin2:

As you likely can see from my attire today, I don't having a rooting interest in Super Bowl XLVI. (Having the Ravens in the game would've been great, but I've moved on to other stuff, and I can live with either the Patriots or the Giants winning.)

Today's attire:

Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Pocket square (Filene's Basement)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Outerwear: All weather coat (Bill Blass, purchased at Burlington Coat Factory)










Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## stcolumba

From a few days ago...


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Heschung
Overcoat - JAB
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> From a few days ago...


Pretty good. My only contention is that the tie knot is a bit huge, as much as a Windsor knot actually. I think you'd be better off using a small half-Windsor if you like to fill all the space on a spread collar. I've taken to wearing a four-in-hand with everything, but understand if others don't like it.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> Pretty good. My only contention is that the tie knot is a bit huge, as much as a Windsor knot actually. I think you'd be better off using a small half-Windsor if you like to fill all the space on a spread collar. I've taken to wearing a four-in-hand with everything, but understand if others don't like it.


Ah, if you look carefully, you will see it is a double FIH. The tie, a Breuer, is very thick. With a broad, spread collar, a large knot is appropriate.


----------



## neorxnawang

*some of the new wardrobe spiffup*

Bruno Magli black captoe laceups
J Press grey flannel slacks
Paul Smith London dress shirt (white with blue/black alternating vertical stripes)
Pat Areias black leather belt w/ silver buckle (a simple/understated version)
Original Penguin grey tie
Grey silk herringbone pattern Armani Collection sports coat (this is an old standby as is the belt, the rest is new, I got the tie for Xmas from my kids)


----------



## stcolumba

​


----------



## wce59

*The start of another week...*

Sunny and mild in the Baltimore/Washington corridor:

Suit (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Not shown: All weather coat (Bill Blass, purchased at Burlington Coat Factory)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Ah, if you look carefully, you will see it is a double FIH. The tie, a Breuer, is very thick. With a broad, spread collar, a large knot is appropriate.


On this we will respectfully disagree.


----------



## upr_crust

I believe that Jovan will prefer my tie knot to stcolumba's today - chacun a son gout.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - BB Peals
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust: And it's a perfect example of how the four-in-hand works well with just about any spread, unless you're wearing the Keaton otherwise known as the "WTF" collar.


----------



## upr_crust

As it happens, the particularities of design and construction of Charvet ties work well for FIH or (in my case) double FIH - they are wider than other ties where they are knotted, making a longer knot; and they are thinly lined, which prevents them from being too bulky if one chooses to tie a double four-in-hand knot.

Extreme cutaway collars would not suit my face, so I have, so far, avoided them, but I have seen examples of such collars worn with ties tied in a FIH knot (Ralph Lauren's stylists seem to like that look).



Jovan said:


> upr_crust: And it's a perfect example of how the four-in-hand works well with just about any spread, unless you're wearing the Keaton otherwise known as the "WTF" collar.


----------



## Jovan

I personally don't care for that collar style, whether or not it works on the person wearing it. It just seems to shout, "LOOK AT ME! I'm different!"


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Church's
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Finsbury
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## bernoulli

Upr and Wce,

I am sorry I cannot say anything more than well done sirs! As always it is a privilege to be able to appreciate your choices.

I had what I thought was a very formal meeting with people from the Treasury of Minas Gerais, but everybody was dressed informally. Oh well. At least it was an opportunity to break my only cap toe, a graphitte one from Herrings.


----------



## Codeman92190

So I'm not sure if this comes off the way I intended it to, but I've been reading into British style lately and I liked it so much that I tried to incorporate it into my outfit.... which basically means I went out and bought a french cuff shirt with a cutaway collar, because I seem to see that a lot, haha. Let me know what you think...





I opted for my Marine Corps pin this time instead of a pocket square, just to mix things up. I wish we had a tie like the Royal Marines do (I would assume. I know the rest of England's military does), but unfortunately our military isn't quite that classy here in the States, haha.



You can't really see it in these pictures, but these stripes are a shade of blue that matches these cuff links, which I found at an antique store (quite possibly my favorite place for cuff links).


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Upr and Wce,
> 
> I am sorry I cannot say anything more than well done sirs! As always it is a privilege to be able to appreciate your choices.
> 
> I had what I thought was a very formal meeting with people from the Treasury of Minas Gerais, but everybody was dressed informally. Oh well. At least it was an opportunity to break my only cap toe, a graphitte one from Herrings.


Actually... a suit is technically informal dress. Formal would be a tail coat. What you're referring to is casual (different from informal).



Codeman92190 said:


> So I'm not sure if this comes off the way I intended it to, but I've been reading into British style lately and I liked it so much that I tried to incorporate it into my outfit.... which basically means I went out and bought a french cuff shirt with a cutaway collar, because I seem to see that a lot, haha. Let me know what you think...
> 
> I opted for my Marine Corps pin this time instead of a pocket square, just to mix things up. I wish we had a tie like the Royal Marines do (I would assume. I know the rest of England's military does), but unfortunately our military isn't quite that classy here in the States, haha.
> 
> You can't really see it in these pictures, but these stripes are a shade of blue that matches these cuff links, which I found at an antique store (quite possibly my favorite place for cuff links).


That's not really a cutaway collar, just a spread, though the Brits do love those as well. A cutaway collar has the points just about parallel to the ground. Don't be afraid to wear a lapel pin and a pocket square at the same time.

You're off to a much better start than I was when I first got into clothing. The pattern mixing is well executed and everything fits. Hope to see more from you.


----------



## upr_crust

Another cold day in NYC.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Collar Pin - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Scala


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit more relaxed for the end of the working week . . .

Blazer - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Trousers - JAB
Shoes - BB Aldens
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - BB


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## AMProfessor

stcolumba said:


>


Nice. Deets on the shirt?


----------



## stcolumba

AMProfessor said:


> Nice. Deets on the shirt?


Thank you! The shirt was made by Taylor Stitch (San Francisco).


----------



## stcolumba

Suit: MTM by a local tailor.
Shirt: Clarke and Dawe, Belfast Northern Ireland
Tie: BB
Links: Thomas Pink
PS: purchased at VanBoven's (Ann Arbor) centuries ago

For the record, I never unbutton the coat sleeves in public.


----------



## Jovan

You can't just show us a killer suit like that and _not_ tell us who made it! 

I'm more tolerant of the sleeve button thing than I used to be, personally. As long as we're going on "rules", some would tell you a 6x2 must have all the buttons fastened. Others say it must _remain_ fastened even while sitting down! I don't think they can't have it both ways, as doing so would cause the jacket to look rather untidy sitting.


----------



## bernoulli

Back to China for a couple of months. I still need to learn to dress for the cold.

I tried a mix of traditional with casual attire while strolling through Shanghai. After Jovan's post I am now wondering if I should keep all the buttons of a 6x2 DB fastened.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> You can't just show us a killer suit like that and _not_ tell us who made it!
> 
> I'm more tolerant of the sleeve button thing than I used to be, personally. As long as we're going on "rules", some would tell you a 6x2 must have all the buttons fastened. Others say it must _remain_ fastened even while sitting down! I don't think they can't have it both ways, as doing so would cause the jacket to look rather untidy sitting.


The suit was made by Cicchini tailors in Birmingham, Michigan.


----------



## Amookk

Today I wore a women's grid coat, jeans and thick bottom canvas shoes, I bought them online.


----------



## upr_crust

Something for a cold winter's day in NYC . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie and PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Liberty
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Barney's
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Codeman92190

Celebrating two occasions today - I finally found myself a beautiful pair of AE oxfords, and it's cold enough in San Diego to wear a top coat (the one day of the year). I'm not sure what the rules are for wearing them together (Brown shoes and a black coat), but I decided to just go for it. Let me know.

Top Coat - Hugo Boss
Suit - Zegna Couture
Shirt - Banana Republic 
Tie - Ascot Shop, La Jolla 
Shoes - AE Bryons 










Let me know what you think, gents!


----------



## upr_crust

Somewhat higher temperatures, somewhat less outre a hat for today . . .

Suit and shirt - BB MTM
Tie -Aquascutum
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Codeman92190 said:


> Celebrating two occasions today - I finally found myself a beautiful pair of AE oxfords, and it's cold enough in San Diego to wear a top coat (the one day of the year). I'm not sure what the rules are for wearing them together (Brown shoes and a black coat), but I decided to just go for it. Let me know.
> 
> Let me know what you think, gents!


I think I'm jealous of your weather, and that your tie goes well with your carpet (both very nice). Overall, it's a good look.

The thing is, I can tell from your post that you have personality. Your tie knot doesn't, IMHO. I'm gonna suggest a four-in-hand -- but that's because I like asymmety and little flaws, so any kind of Windsor knot (that is what you have going on, right?) looks too perfect to me. Of course, that's a purely aesthetic point, rather than anything concrete.


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


>


That is one fine pair of boots and like the tie by the way.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, ajo, for the comments above.

Something more relaxed than yesterday's attire.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Alden
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - H & K
Hat - Selentino


----------



## DaveTrader

upr, I love how you have just the slightest break in your pants near the cuffs. I can never seem to get that right. Do you tell your tailor something specific about how the hem and cuff should be?


----------



## wce59

*Catching Up on the Last Few Days*

Outfits from this week:

Monday:

Suit (black pinstripe), shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Unknown - Christmas present)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Outerwear: Coat (JoS. A. Bank), Hat and scarf (Burlington Coat Factory)










Yesterday (Tuesday):

Suit (blue glen plaid), tie, suspenders, pocket square, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Shirt (Brooks Brothers)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)










Today (Wednesday):

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers - first wearing)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Rain this afternoon, and a museum reception this evening.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BBGF
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Longmire
Shoes - BB Peals
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## upr_crust

DaveTrader said:


> upr, I love how you have just the slightest break in your pants near the cuffs. I can never seem to get that right. Do you tell your tailor something specific about how the hem and cuff should be?


It would depend upon the tailor. The last MTM suit that I had made, the gentleman in charge of taking the fittings suggested that I have no break at all, which has proved to be exactly right - so long as I don't gain weight. (I have found that if one gains weight, one's trousers get shorter, and if one loses a fair amount of weight, one ends up with puddling around the cuffs.)

Otherwise, I normally suggest a slight break, and I've been lucky enough for the tailors to have done the proper measurements and fittings.


----------



## wce59

*Sportcoat and Slacks for a Rainy Tuesday*

Dreary (but mild) day today&#8230; went with the sportcoat/slackscombo.

Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, tie, pocket square,socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Specialty store, Union Station, D.C.)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Johnston & Murphy)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Marcolina

Perfectly looking great with that outfit, and you carry it with all gestures...i like it!


----------



## bernoulli

Trying for something different.


----------



## wce59

*A Belated End-of-Week Post*



Marcolina said:


> Perfectly looking great with that outfit, and you carry it with all gestures...i like it!


Thanks, Marcolina.



bernoulli said:


> Trying for something different.


Bernoulli, I like the look except for the shoes. This would be a perfect casual look with lace-ups or monks (or loafers, for that matter). As it is, it looks as if you couldn't decide between lace-ups and monks.

Not from today, but yesterday. I got home too late last night to post. I found the day mild enough not to require a top coat (much to my partner's consternation, this being February in the Baltimore/Washington corridor.) :biggrin2:

Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)










Enjoy the rest of your weekend, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

I had occasion to go to Boston this past weekend, and had occasion also to bring a suit, and a camera. The results are as below (and apologies for the picture quality - my point-and-shoot isn't quite as good at detail as my DSLR).


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, really wonderful attire. You look spectacular! I don't even like white shirts but yours really complements everything. 

Wce, I understand the shoes are either love them or hate them. I really like them and get compliments on it, but I can see why it can draw the opposite reaction.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I had occasion to go to Boston this past weekend, and had occasion also to bring a suit, and a camera. The results are as below (and apologies for the picture quality - my point-and-shoot isn't quite as good at detail as my DSLR).


wow elegant and classical, Upr at his best AND a new background, lovely chair, Thanks Upr, nice to see a new background and more of the appartment. xxx


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, really wonderful attire. You look spectacular! I don't even like white shirts but yours really complements everything.


Thank you, bernoulli. The tie is Charvet, and I find that it is a "diva" - demands attention to a degree that one can't effectively coordinate it with anything but a white shirt.



simonfoy said:


> wow elegant and classical, Upr at his best AND a new background, lovely chair, Thanks Upr, nice to see a new background and more of the appartment. xxx


As always, Simon, it's good to see you posting. Unhappily, the background is not my apartment, but a hotel room in Boston (I only wish that my apartment had the views of that room - looking directly over the Boston Public Gardens).


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, thanks for articulating much better the reason why I liked the white shirt. The tie is indeed splendid.

Teaching today in a double-breasted suit with blue cap-toe. You can imagine the reaction of other staff (sorry about the bathroom pic, but a cell phone is all I got to take these pics)...


----------



## upr_crust

Back to the office after a long weekend.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Paolo Gucci
Cufflinks - Century 21
PS - Ashear
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Barney's house brand
Hat - Scala


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, thanks for articulating much better the reason why I liked the white shirt. The tie is indeed splendid.
> 
> Teaching today in a double-breasted suit with blue cap-toe. You can imagine the reaction of other staff (sorry about the bathroom pic, but a cell phone is all I got to take these pics)...


I am sure that, whatever continent in which you currently reside (or sojourn), that your blue shoes would garner much notice. A bold choice of footwear (bolder, I daresay, than I would attempt), but they do coordinate with your suit well, and they do make a striking visual statement.


----------



## wce59

*Back to the grind after a three-day weekend...*

Bernoulli, great outfit. You look very disinguished. I've always been very impressed when instructors really dressed up when teaching classes.

Upr, wonderful look, as always.

After a busy Presidents Day weekend, back to the office:

Suit (navy pinstripe), shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Specialty store in Union Station, D.C.)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Warmer weather in NYC, lighter weight coat and scarf . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - no-name brand, Century 21
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Pediwear

upr_crust said:


> Warmer weather in NYC, lighter weight coat and scarf . . .
> 
> Shoes - Bexley, Paris


I like those shoes - are they whole-cut oxfords? With Blake welt?


----------



## upr_crust

Pediwear said:


> I like those shoes - are they whole-cut oxfords? With Blake welt?


They are Goodyear welted, and yes, they are wholecut oxfords - the first pair of wholecuts that I ever saw that didn't look ungainly, and that were affordable, so I bought them (in 2007, in Paris).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


Now I remember where I've seen those glasses and why I like them so much!!


----------



## wce59

*Sunny and Warm-ish Wednesday...*

Upr: Another winning look!

Spring-like temperatures today in the Baltimore/Washington corridor.

Suit, shirt, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Unknown, from specialty store at Union Station, D.C.)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## bernoulli

Another teaching day. The good thing about being a professor is that since one does not teach a lot it is an opportunity to dress up. Bonus pic of my gigantic office (only in China academic people other than top dog professors can get offices like this!).


----------



## upr_crust

Obviously, bernoulli and I got the same memo - grey glen plaid three-piece suit, brown shoes, blue shirt. I hope that my variant works as well as his.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - HF
Hat - Scala


----------



## fahd_ahmd

kali is right


----------



## workthatwedo




----------



## Jovan

fahd_ahmd said:


> kali is right


... huh?


----------



## Hardiw1

I usually post on the trad WAYWT, but this seemed appropriate for this thread as well.

BB sack suit
BB tie
Polo shirt
Silk no name PS
AE Chester


----------



## simonfoy

bernoulli said:


> Another teaching day. The good thing about being a professor is that since one does not teach a lot it is an opportunity to dress up. Bonus pic of my gigantic office (only in China academic people other than top dog professors can get offices like this!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Absolutely great, beautiful suit and love th
> e shoes


----------



## wce59

*Another Spring-Like Day in the Baltimore-Washington Area*



bernoulli said:


>


Very impressive look, Bernoulli. One of your best! :thumbs-up:



upr_crust said:


> Obviously, bernoulli and I got the same memo - grey glen plaid three-piece suit, brown shoes, blue shirt. I hope that my variant works as well as his.


You need not have worried, upr. Your variation works as well as bernoulli's. :thumbs-up:

After all the nice ensembles displayed today, I hope my effort (done in navy) measures up. (Another great day weatherwise in Baltimore/D.C., by the way.)

Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## stellasu

you look great~


----------



## bernoulli

A compliment by wce and being in the same company as upr? Wow!!! I feel good...

And we finally have more people posting. Hardiw1, your tie and PS are sublime, and I am not even a fan of PSs... 

Wce, loved the shirt and cufflinks. Do you ever wear non-french cuffs with suits? I can understand if not, you look good with it...


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, add my compliments to wce's on yesterday's posting - one of your best so far.

It's raining in NYC, and it's Friday - no suit, less bling, more comfort.

SC, shirt, tie, trousers, and shoes - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Galeries Lafayette, Paris (circa 1964)
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Puritan

upr - love the sport coat, looks great - especially with the color of shirt you picked.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Vintage '60s Co-Op (yes, really!) brown worsted s/b 3-button suit with a fine red stripe and black windowpane overcheck

Caramel-coloured wool s/b notched-lapel waistcoat

Cream Charles Tyrwhitt double-cuff shirt 

Vintage Gieves & Hawkes figured tie with khaki and umber tones

Khaki silk handkerchief

Vintage brown enamel cufflinks

Vintage Kienzle pocket watch on bi-metal chain

Chocolate brown George Webb full brogues

Stetson "Pinnacle" brown beaver fedora

Vintage Maenson heavy d/b overcoat with brown leather buttons

Chestnut brown officers' gloves (a recent purchase)


----------



## Hardiw1

bernoulli, thank you for the compliment. Looking very well put together yourself, sir. I particularly like the shoes, well done.


----------



## wce59

*Catching Up...*



stellasu said:


> you look great~


Thank you, stellasu.



bernoulli said:


> A compliment by wce and being in the same company as upr? Wow!!! I feel good...
> 
> And we finally have more people posting. Hardiw1, your tie and PS are sublime, and I am not even a fan of PSs...
> 
> Wce, loved the shirt and cufflinks. Do you ever wear non-french cuffs with suits? I can understand if not, you look good with it...


That compliment was well derserved, bernoulli. And judging from both upr_crust's and Hardiw1's comments, I clearly wasn't the only one who felt that way. :icon_smile:

As for your question, I do wear non-French cuffs with suits on occasion. Here's an instance from last October:










(I'm pretty sure I've worn button/barrel cuffs with a suit since then, but that was the first example I came across. :biggrin2


----------



## el caballero

bernoulli said:


> Trying for something different.


great shirt bernoulli! whoever made it did a great job on those cuffs. it is a great detail and i love the way you made it work in a more casual setting.


----------



## el caballero

upr_crust said:


> I had occasion to go to Boston this past weekend, and had occasion also to bring a suit, and a camera. The results are as below (and apologies for the picture quality - my point-and-shoot isn't quite as good at detail as my DSLR).


beautiful combination! this array of blues is just great. i would love to hear more about that tie. do you remember where you found it?


----------



## upr_crust

el caballero said:


> beautiful combination! this array of blues is just great. i would love to hear more about that tie. do you remember where you found it?


The tie is Charvet, and I found it (on sale, happily enough) at Bergdorf-Goodman in NYC.


----------



## janeyale

Jeans, white plain sleeveless shirt and cardigan. I usually wear this when I go out with my friends or sometimes go shopping. I love this outfit because it feels so comfortable yet sexy. I also use *leather* jackets when the weather is cold. It really makes me feel warm and comfortable.


----------



## upr_crust

Something with which to start the week . . .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ronert Talbott
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - BB


----------



## AlanC

From yesterday:


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Alan!! I really like the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

A members' reception and viewing at the Metropolitan Museum of Art this evening - "The Steins Collect" (i.e., Gertrude, Leo, and Michael).

Suit and braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
PS - no-name brand
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done, sir! Where/when did you get all that snow? :icon_scratch:


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very nicely done, sir! Where/when did you get all that snow? :icon_scratch:


Thank you, *eagle*. The snow is the remnant of last Friday's storm--the tundra that just will not melt away.


----------



## wce59

*Accessorizing with Green on a Sunny and Mild Tuesday...*

Back to the office after a long weekend.

This past Saturday, my partner and I went with some friends to the American Craft Council (ACC) Show at the Baltimore Convention Center. The show, which was in its 36th year, had top contemporary craft artists in town to present their latest creations in jewelry, clothing, furniture, etc. We saw some very impressive items there, and I purchased a few pairs of cufflinks.

The first of these new acquisitions made their debut today. They are in a greenish spiral design, and that dictated some of my accessories that I wore with my suit.

Suit, shirt, pocket square, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Designed by Barbara Cieslicki, a jewelry designer from Connecticut who presented at the ACC Show)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

The theme of green accents continues, wce . . .

This evening, I am off to a different sort of museum reception - a members' viewing of the Whitney Biennial, an event less like a conventional museum opening, and more like the emptying out of Williamsburg and Bushwick of all of its trust-fund bohemians, so as to view the bleeding edge of contemporary art (about which the less said the better). The art isn't the only eyeful at this event - the crowd is at least as entertaining to view as the alleged art.

The formality of yesterday's attire would be totally out of proportion to the gravity of this evening's event, hence the relative informality of today's attire.

Sports jacket, shirt, PS, suede vest, boots and cap - BB
Trousers - JAB
Raincoat - Aquascutum
Scarf - RLPL


----------



## wce59

*What to Wear on a Chilly, Rainy Leap Day...*

Just as you've continued the theme of the green accents, upr (and very well, by the way), I'm continuing the theme of relative informality for Leap Day 2012.

While I like to say that upr and I got the same memo--jacket/blazer and dress slacks with no tie--the reason for my relative informality is strictly weather-related, as it rained the proverbial cats and dogs in the Baltimore/Washington area today. Sigh... c'est la vie.

Anyway, here is my end result:

Navy blazer (Botany 500, purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As always upr crust and wce59, kits so very well done and presented. The suede vest worn by upr seems absolutely splendid and both members shoes, while clearly well maintained, show sufficient wear to assure that the shoes have been worn and enjoyed, allaying any thoughts that the present day outings just might be their first rodeo! Well done, good Sirs, to both of you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

My last two evenings outings have proved a great study in contrasts - the Met Museum's "The Steins Collect" was a show of early 20th century masterpieces, visited by a crowd mostly ancient and dull, whereas last night's Whitney Biennial was a show of execrable contemporary art, visited by the most lively and interesting-looking crowd imaginable.

This evening marks the end of my cultural week - the revival of "Anything Goes" at the Roundabout. As a curative for all this mental stimulation, I may spend the weekend watching NASCAR on ESPN2 and eating pork rinds .

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Selentino


----------



## dstarz

Shirt: White Brooks Brothers Oxford Button-Down, made in the USA
Slacks: Ralph Lauren Purple Label Tweed (lighter brown)
Coat/Vest: Anderson and Sheppard, Green tweed with maroon highlights
Tie: Vintage English called Stroock, by Hut, Rust color, says 90% Wool, 10% Hare!!!
Shoes: Church's Brown Suede take on Gucci Loafers
Red Socks: My signature items


----------



## wce59

*A Sunny and Warm March 1 in Baltimore/Washington...*



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As always upr crust and wce59, kits so very well done and presented. The suede vest worn by upr seems absolutely splendid and both members shoes, while clearly well maintained, show sufficient wear to assure that the shoes have been worn and enjoyed, allaying any thoughts that the present day outings just might be their first rodeo! Well done, good Sirs, to both of you. :thumbs-up:


Thanks very much for the compliment, eagle2250.



upr_crust said:


> This evening marks the end of my cultural week - the revival of "Anything Goes" at the Roundabout. As a curative for all this mental stimulation, I may spend the weekend watching NASCAR on ESPN2 and eating pork rinds .


Very nice as always, upr_crust. I especially like the cufflinks. (As for the weekend, skip the NASCAR and pork rinds. Go with the college basketball and popcorn instead--as I plan to do. :biggrin2

Today was sunny and warm in the Baltimore/Washington area: March definitely came in like a lamb. (I won't think about how March will go out for now; I'll save those musings until the end of the month.)

I wore another of the cufflinks I purchased at the American Craft Council Show last weekend. These are actually wooden--created by Thomas Davin and Mary Kesler, a pair of woodwork artisans from Rhode Island.

The rest of my ensemble:

Suit, shirt, pocket square, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

The week of culture is most happily at an end - I now need a lot of rest.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Scala


----------



## bernoulli

upr and wce,

Your green looks inspired me. Here is my take on it. Since I am in China, please excuse my lateness in posting (and wce, I know you don't approve of the shoes, but I really like it - to each its own, I guess). I applaud both your choices in non-suits attires. As eagle commented, upr's waistcoat in particular is splendid. As a bonus, a tacky choice for teaching mostly Chinese students in a rainy day.


----------



## wce59

*Nice looks, upr and bernoulli...*



upr_crust said:


>


That outfit would have been very appropriate during culture week, upr. Very nice. :thumbs-up:



bernoulli said:


>


I like the cufflinks very much, bernoulli. They tied in very well with the green shirt and the blue suit. :thumbs-up:


----------



## bernoulli

Wce, thanks for the compliments. This is the only really nice pair of cufflinks I own (bought at Loding in Paris), and I quite like it. I can tell you my next cufflinks purchases will be inspired by you and Upr's. I learned a lot about nice cufflinks watching your posts. 

El caballero, thanks. Shirt is bespoke by WW Chan. I have mixed feelings about it, they delivered quality goods of course, but made one or two minor mistakes and one major (I asked for that cuff on another shirt but it came with single-cuff). I quite like the cuffs on that shirt. 

Upr, your tie collection must be huge, as you do not fail to surprise us with great new ones.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, my tie collection went through a major edit recently, much to the benefit of some of my co-workers, who, when they heard that I was weeding out my collection, immediately clamored to pick over the rejects. Glad that you like what's left over, in any case.

Today's posting is quite similar to Friday's, only with a slightly different suit.

Suit - BB
Shirt & Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - BB Peals (Alfred Sargent)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - H & K
Hat - Selentino


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I am glad you did not tell people at AAAC you were donating ties. The bloodshed would be horrible.

I only have one pair of double-monks, a grey casual one, but after seeing yours I want a more formal one.

Anyway, I decided to have a Smurf day last week. Smurf attire from head to toe! I actually got tons of compliments, save from a co-worker that thought the jacket made me look like a pimp. Alas, it seems I have lost the PS (one of the very few I own), because I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## jonesjones

Wow! So many well executed, high quality photos. Took me a while to scroll down the page 

Keep 'em coming. Looking good.


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli: Shorten the jacket sleeves to show some cuff and it would be perfect. For some people, "pimp" can mean "awesome looking". An unfortunate choice of word for that, but there you go.


----------



## Regillus

Hi Upr! Re post 21154: "to view the bleeding edge of contemporary art (about which the less said the better)." Ha ha! I love it! I'm a fan of Neoclassical myself.


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus, the Whitney Biennial, as an event, is normally the art show that critics love to hate, though this year, the critic for the NY Times gave the show a glowing review. It's generally not my cup of hemlock, but the crowd is always worth the price of admission to observe - artsy-fartsy types in their native setting.

Bernoulli, fret not, when I disperse the leavings of the rejects of my tie collection, it will be silently under the cover of darkness - there will be no opportunity for bloodshed .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Saks
PS - RLPL
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick (via Saks)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Aquascutum
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit. Is that a tie you will be keeping??


----------



## upr_crust

Today's tie is a keeper, thanks. So sorry to disappoint, were you looking for a handout :tongue2:.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice outfit. Is that a tie you will be keeping??


----------



## upr_crust

Navy three-piece striped suit, but much different, I think, from yesterday's posting.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (made by Deakin & Francis)
Shoes - Harris (via Barney's NYC)
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Acct2000

upr_crust said:


> Today's tie is a keeper, thanks. So sorry to disappoint, were you looking for a handout :tongue2:.


- - - - only if you were offering. I also like the one you wore in your next picture if you're feeling generous - - -

Great ties!

Wonderful outfits!!


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I especially like your latest suit. The pants seem to be more form trimmed than your regular suits and it gives you a slim look overall. I don't need to comment on the rest of your attire, as your excellent taste is everlasting.

Here is a mix of modern and more business attire. It was fun wearing a single-button peak-lapel suit with open collar, red belt and red brogues. I really like the result, but it is a shame the pics do not capture the fabric on the suit, which is very nice.

And Jovan, you are right, I need to to have the sleeves on my striped blue jacket, from a previous post, shortened. It will be done once I arrive in Brazil and can communicate better with a tailor than in China.


----------



## upr_crust

forsbergacct2000 said:


> - - - - only if you were offering. I also like the one you wore in your next picture if you're feeling generous - - -
> 
> Great ties!
> 
> Wonderful outfits!!


So sorry, but today's tie is a keeper as well - I can be so greedy .



bernoulli said:


> Upr, I especially like your latest suit. The pants seem to be more form trimmed than your regular suits and it gives you a slim look overall. I don't need to comment on the rest of your attire, as your excellent taste is everlasting.


The cut of today's suit is trimmer than many of my suits from Brooks, and now that I am a size that can handle slimmer cuts, I think that I will favor them going forward. Thank you for noticing.

Your posting today was a great fun splash of color - a peaked-lapel suit and an open-necked buttondown shirt are not a combo that is orthodox, but you always like to mix it up. It works for you.


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## upr_crust

Pushing the season, since we're having a sneak preview of spring here in NYC today.

Suit, tie, and shoes - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Alain Figaret
Hat - Selentino


----------



## WouldaShoulda

thunderw21 said:


>


Those pants are a gas!!

I expect Puch and Judy to pop out from behind your knees and begin thrashing each other!!


----------



## upr_crust

Spring was a one-day phenomenon in NYC - it's back to winter today.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - no name brand
Shoes - AE Seven
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Scala


----------



## wce59

*Catching up after being dormant for the week...*

There have been a lot of great outfits this past week... very well done indeed, gentlemen.

Getting back in the mix after a not-so-great week: out for a couple of days with back problems (since improved), and being busy with work after that.

From last Friday:

Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Johnston & Murphy)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)










From yesterday (taken after I got home around 9:00 p.m):

Cufflinks (Geoffrey Beene)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)










I am off today, mostly puttering around the house. Tonight, it's an evening out, with dinner and the opera _Le Nozze di Figaro_ in downtown Baltimore. (I plan to have a photo of my attire up this weekend.)

Take care, everyone.


----------



## arkirshner

wce59 said:


> There have been a lot of great outfits this past week... very well done indeed, gentlemen.
> 
> Getting back in the mix after a not-so-great week: out for a couple of days with back problems (since improved), and being busy with work after that.
> 
> From last Friday:
> 
> Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Johnston & Murphy)
> Everything else (JoS. A. Bank)


Laced shoes in Baltimore!!!


----------



## wce59

*Finally getting around to posting photos from Friday evening...*

^^ The laced shoes do make an appearance every now and then. :icon_smile:

From Friday evening... dinner and the opera _Le Nozze di __Figaro_ in Baltimore. (Great production, by the way, with excellent performances.):thumbs-up:

The night also marked the debut of another pair of cufflinks that I had purchased at the American Craft Council Show a couple of weeks ago. Created by Rhode Island-based woodwork artisans Thomas Davin and Mary Kesler, they have a wood frame with a mother-of-pearl center.

The rest of my ensemble:

Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Hope everyone had a great weekend. Take care.


----------



## upr_crust

The second day this winter of spring-like weather - temp's are to be in the upper 60's/20C mark by this afternoon, hence no overcoat.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Collar Pin - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wce59

*Spring-like weather in Baltimore/Washington as well...*

To top upr_crust (one of my rare moments of doing so :icon_smile_big, the temperature in the Baltimore/Washington corridor was expected to reach 70 degrees Fahrenheit today, and it certainly felt that warm while I was outside during my lunch hour. Tomorrow, it is supposed to get up to near 80 degrees around these parts. (Between the weather and the return of Daylight Savings Time, I'm beginning to wonder if we've skipped a couple of months along the way.)

Today I'm wearing another of my newly acquired cufflinks from last month's American Craft Council show. These were made by Barbara Cieslicki, a jewelry designer from Connecticut who did the greenish spiral pair I wore a couple of weeks ago (2/28).

The rest of my ensemble:

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Jovan

Nice BB MTM shirt, upr. If you must pin your collar, having those faux eyelets is the way to do it. I'd be too afraid of using a pin on my regular collars.


----------



## bernoulli

Wce, thanks for the details on the cufflinks, they are indeed beautiful. Nothing more to say other than wonderful job as always. 

And Upr, the command you display on your attire is inspiring. Tab collar with eyelets are difficult to pull off, as are 3-piece suits, and wearing hats in 2012. Any one of these elements would make someone stand out, and you can wear all of it and project class instead of arrogance or scorn. Really impressive.


----------



## Jovan

Having a good attitude is always key to pulling off things that are considered obscure now.

The three piece suit is actually "in" right now, it just doesn't always look very good.

https://tvguide.ca/NR/rdonlyres/D4E0B0E4-E8D1-4643-93DE-F823CE668DA8/188041/mentalist303.jpg


----------



## andrel42

Church's Tasmania in brown calf today ... very comfortable! Bought these as while back but first steps today!


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Nice BB MTM shirt, upr. If you must pin your collar, having those faux eyelets is the way to do it. I'd be too afraid of using a pin on my regular collars.


I would never use a collar pin on a regular collar - only on that had been made with the eyelet holes for that purpose.



bernoulli said:


> Wce, thanks for the details on the cufflinks, they are indeed beautiful. Nothing more to say other than wonderful job as always.
> 
> And Upr, the command you display on your attire is inspiring. Tab collar with eyelets are difficult to pull off, as are 3-piece suits, and wearing hats in 2012. Any one of these elements would make someone stand out, and you can wear all of it and project class instead of arrogance or scorn. Really impressive.





Jovan said:


> Having a good attitude is always key to pulling off things that are considered obscure now.
> 
> The three piece suit is actually "in" right now, it just doesn't always look very good.
> 
> https://tvguide.ca/NR/rdonlyres/D4E0B0E4-E8D1-4643-93DE-F823CE668DA8/188041/mentalist303.jpg


I wear things because I like them, not to radiate arrogance or scorn (I'm actually quite non-threatening in person), and yes, Jovan, I don't know what the current fashion for three-piece suits with either too-short vests or too-low-cut trousers is all about - I don't need to show waistband when wearing a three-piece suit, certainly.

Thanks for the comments, all.


----------



## upr_crust

Simplicity of means for today's attire.

Suit, tie, shoes, and PS - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Atterberg

Very sharp, upr_crust. I particularly like that green tie; it's a color I wouldn't expect to look so good.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks Atterberg - yesterday's tie is one of my favorites.

Pushing spring looks in the face of somewhat cooler weather here in NYC . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Legal_Eagle

Livening up the color palette for Spring:















Apologizing for the terrible iphone pics.


----------



## arkirshner

Legal_Eagle said:


> Livening up the color palette for Spring:
> 
> View attachment 3918
> View attachment 3919
> 
> 
> Apologizing for the terrible iphone pics.


You are a brave man for posting. Plus for the shirt/ tie combination. Minus for not having shirt/jacket sleeve length allowing for cuff to show. I don't care for black faced watches but others may differ, especially as it is not worn with a suit. How are the wedding plans going?


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> Thanks Atterberg - yesterday's tie is one of my favorites.
> 
> Pushing spring looks in the face of somewhat cooler weather here in NYC . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - BB Peals


Interesting juxtaposition of the conservative TV fold pocket square with the whimsical selection of a fall pumpkin tie as spring breaks. Again, IMO you look your best in mid greys like today.


----------



## eagle2250

Legal_Eagle said:


> Livening up the color palette for Spring:
> 
> View attachment 3918
> View attachment 3919
> 
> 
> Apologizing for the terrible iphone pics.


A very positive example of sartorial adventurism. Nicely done, Legal Eagle! And...rest assured that you will never be accused of looking like a security guard, when wearing your navy blazer and charcoal trousers with that shirt and tie!


----------



## Legal_Eagle

Wedding plans coming along nicely. As for the shirt cuffs not showing, I saw that one coming. 

BB Navy Blazer
RLPL Green Striped Shirt
PRL Orange Paisely Tie
Ben Sherman Grey Pants
IWC Watch (should've switched to brown strap)


----------



## Legal_Eagle

Funny you should mention the security guard bit, because the sig other told me that, even with the shirt and tie combo. Thanks for the compliment. You guys are some heavy hitters. Quality clothing and color/pattern combos here.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Don't often post in this thread and the picture is not the best but today I'm wearing these shoes.....

My Zenga Couture XXX Limitied Oxfords.... Antiqued wholecut with reverse stitching.... I loved them the moment I set my eyes on them and they are one of the most beautifully made shoes I've ever come accross.... When I get around to it I'll post a picture of the shoebox - leather lined with suede...


----------



## Bjorn

VictorRomeo said:


> Don't often post in this thread and the picture is not the best but today I'm wearing these shoes.....
> 
> My Zenga Couture XXX Limitied Oxfords.... Antiqued wholecut with reverse stitching.... I loved them the moment I set my eyes on them and they are one of the most beautifully made shoes I've ever come accross.... When I get around to it I'll post a picture of the shoebox - leather lined with suede...
> 
> View attachment 3925


Nice! Just the right amount of Berlutianism


----------



## upr_crust

The last hurrah for winter today in NYC - and for a wintry ensemble.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie and scarf - Hickey-Freeman
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
Hat - Selentino
Topcoat - JAB


----------



## VictorRomeo

Bjorn said:


> Nice! Just the right amount of Berlutianism


Personally, I found them nicer than Berluti......


----------



## Bjorn

VictorRomeo said:


> Personally, I found them nicer than Berluti......


Yes, since Berluti goes over the top a bit.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Bjorn said:


> Yes, since Berluti goes over the top a bit.


That and their rtw shoes are somewhat over rated, imo. The quality does not match the price.....


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> The last hurrah for winter today in NYC - and for a wintry ensemble.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie and scarf - Hickey-Freeman
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> Topcoat - JAB


Looking splendid, as always, but you might be a little warm in that Topcoat today! Outdoor temps are supposed to be almost summer like.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Looking splendid, as always, but you might be a little warm in that Topcoat today! Outdoor temps are supposed to be almost summer like.


The highs today are only supposed to be about 54F/12C here in NYC, and the topcoat isn't particularly warm (nor is the silk scarf). I also need the visual effect for a meeting later today.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Sorry about that. I thought I had read that temps in your area would be approaching 70 degrees this afternoon. We have been closing in on 80 degrees out here in Hoosierville (short sleeve knit polo and chinos, for we locals!). In any event your kit today was absolutely splendid, as always!


----------



## upr_crust

Something simpler, as an antidote to yesterday's grandiosity

SC, PS & shirt - BB
Tie - Barney's
Trousers - JAB
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's


----------



## PaulTracy

Excellent!!!!


----------



## lbv2k

upr_crust said:


> Something simpler, as an antidote to yesterday's grandiosity
> 
> SC, PS & shirt - BB
> Tie - Barney's
> Trousers - JAB
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's


very very nice boots


----------



## style1o1

Khakis, K-Swiss and a sweater, it's Friday!


----------



## pusso

Glenmuir Dark Navy Elgin v neck sweaterSean O'Flynn Alumo white Soyella bespoke shirtWith Charles Tyrwhitt sterling silver cufflinksTimothy Everest bespoke Japanese made BluexBlack jeansBlack suede house shoes (I wear brogues or monk shoes or boots to go out in.I'm not going out today so no coat mentioned.Where is spring?I'm tired of sweaters however soft the merino wool or cashmereI like to show my double cuffs and not need a cashmere scarf, gloves and hat.The English winter goes on forever!


----------



## upr_crust

Cycling through the last of the winter suits before starting on the spring ones.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Aquascutum
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J, via Barney's


----------



## Othelo

Please help me with your criticisms. Thanks.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Othelo said:


> View attachment 3960
> Please help me with your criticisms. Thanks.


Well, for one thing, your photo was taken from very far away. :smile:

I can only offer advice as a fellow beginner, but here are a few things I notice: your trousers are a bit too long. A "full break" is okay, but these are long enough that they through off your silhouette.

In addition, although that shade of green is really nice, I think you're wearing a bit too much of it. Your shirt, tie, and trousers are all (basically) the same color, and I'm afraid that's not the best look. Even the best song gets tiresome if you listen to it too much. If I had been in your shoes this morning, I might have selected a white shirt and a tie which was predominately royal blue, to provide more contrast. If you'd like to see some really great shirt/tie/suit combinations (combinations that taught me more than any other single source), I'll suggest checking out the blog "A Suitable Wardrobe." You may already know it. I'm not an unequivocal fan of the site, but one thing I never quibble with is the blogger's ability to put together a tie and shirt.

I'd say "consider adding a pocket square," but you may well have considered one and decided against it. I almost always wear one, so I have this compulsion to mention it.


----------



## upr_crust

Working my way through the last of the winter suits . . .

Suit & Tie - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> Working my way through the last of the winter suits . . .


I'm not sure which will be worse...

1) April rent in Manhattan.

2) Your seasonal dry cleaning bill!!


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm not sure which will be worse...
> 
> 1) April rent in Manhattan.
> 
> 2) Your seasonal dry cleaning bill!!


It's lucky then that I own my apartment, then .


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Well, for one thing, your photo was taken from very far away. :smile:
> 
> I can only offer advice as a fellow beginner, but here are a few things I notice: your trousers are a bit too long. A "full break" is okay, but these are long enough that they through off your silhouette.
> 
> In addition, although that shade of green is really nice, I think you're wearing a bit too much of it. Your shirt, tie, and trousers are all (basically) the same color, and I'm afraid that's not the best look. Even the best song gets tiresome if you listen to it too much. If I had been in your shoes this morning, I might have selected a white shirt and a tie which was predominately royal blue, to provide more contrast. If you'd like to see some really great shirt/tie/suit combinations (combinations that taught me more than any other single source), I'll suggest checking out the blog "A Suitable Wardrobe." You may already know it. I'm not an unequivocal fan of the site, but one thing I never quibble with is the blogger's ability to put together a tie and shirt.
> 
> I'd say "consider adding a pocket square," but you may well have considered one and decided against it. I almost always wear one, so I have this compulsion to mention it.


You may be a beginner, but clearly you have learned much already! That's exactly what I would have told him, minus the suggestion for ASW (which is a good one).

The problem with me is that I know a lot, yet don't have enough clothes to show for it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> You may be a beginner, but clearly you have learned much already! That's exactly what I would have told him, minus the suggestion for ASW (which is a good one).
> 
> The problem with me is that I know a lot, yet don't have enough clothes to show for it.


Thanks. Right now, I'm at the stage where I can tell you what's wrong with most of my clothing, but I can't do anything about it. To be honest, though, I don't really want to have a lot of clothing. I'd be very pleased to own a small wardrobe compared to some members here, as long as it all met my standards.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has turned warmer (albeit foggier this AM) - the last of the three-piece suits has gone into hibernation.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Barney's NYC
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - BB


----------



## Mr. Moo




----------



## upr_crust

^^^ How strange to see you here, Moo, though you are a welcome sight. Taking a respite from the philosophical discussions at That Other Website? I cannot blame you. Nice posting - great shoes - C & J's?


----------



## upr_crust

Digging into the suit archives - I've not worn this suit since last August. It still seems to fit - if anything, it's a shade loose, a gratifying phenomenon.

Suit - HF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Continuing to rummage through the suit archives . . .

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Ashmolean Museum, Oxford UK
Shoes - C & J


----------



## wce59

*Catching Up...*

Very nice looks from the last week and a half, gentlemen.

Selected looks from the past week and a half. Please forgive the belated timing of the photos; work's been keeping me busy--so much so that I haven't taken photos for the past few days. (I'm off today, so I've finally had a chance to post what I did photograph).

Suits/sportcoats/slacks, shirts, and ties: JoS. A. Bank (unless noted otherwise)
Watches: Hamilton (gold watch), Kenneth Cole (silver watch)
Shoes: Moreschi
Tuesday, 3/13

Cufflinks are from (Thomas) Davin and (Mary) Kelser, woodwork-based artisans based in Rhode Island










Wednesday, 3/14

Sportcoat is from Bill Blass (purchased at Men's Wearhouse)
Cufflinks are from Davin and Kesler










Thursday, 3/15

Cufflinks are from Brooks Brothers










Friday, 3/16

Cufflinks are from Davin and Kesler










Tuesday, 3/20

Cufflinks are unknown, purchased at a specialty store in D.C.










Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## bernoulli

wce, Can you give me your address so I can burglar your house for your cufflinks collection while you are at work? After all, I really need to upgrade my collection of nice cufflinks (currently consisting of one!), and since I like all of yours...

upr, what can one say? Wonderfult attires as always. I am not usually a fan of simple pattern ties, but you wear it with such gusto I will have to reconsider. 

Moo, I second upr. Very nice shoes indeed...


----------



## Wildblue

I'll repost this new thread of mine to include it as what I wore today:

Two years ago, I had a new series of bespoke clothing commissioned in Korea. Well, I just had another trip back to the same location with the tailor, so I had another one made. I'll resurrect the threads to add the latest piece.

Overall, I'm trying to "class up" my look, especially in semi-formal attire, and am exploring various options and combinations. Very open to comments, criticisms, and suggestions.

The master thread is here in the Bespoke Subforum: (participation by those who have applied for Bespoke Subforum access)
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103390

Part 1 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103468
Part 2 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103654
Part 3 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103682
Part 4 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103833
Part 5 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103859
Part 6 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103955
Part 7 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/f...d.php?t=104182
Part 8 of the series is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104250

This time around, I wanted to go retro again. I was inspired by Matt Deckard's clothing, particularly this picture below. I definitely wanted something from the Prohibition era, that could have been seen in "The Untouchables" or such, but wouldn't be totally out of place in today's world. Here's the Matt Deckard pic that inspired me the most. I wish it was a better look at the suit--I absolutely love the look.










So I asked my tailor to make that suit, of a Prohibition era but incorporating some modern aspects as well, and I'm really happy with the final results. I do hope I get the chance to get a true Matt Deckard suit some day! I decided to have the vest and jacket match, with different color trousers. They were going a particular direction with the vest and trousers, and had to have them raise the vest top point by a bit, and keep the trousers a bit baggy. The suit feels great to wear with braces.

Overall, feedback on the suit has been really good so far. The first time I wore it out in Denver, I was walking the downtown streets after a late dinner, and had some young hecklers go by on a scooter. The guy shouted, "Hey, it's Luca Brasi!" (I'm actually impressed he got the reference somewhat correct on that one) After which the girl shouted, "Yo, thah gawdfahhtheh!" (capturing her apparent Jersey accent as best as I can) But then on the plane ride home, the stewardess said, "it's so nice to see a man in a fedora nowadays!" Another lady said "wow, you're wearing the hell out of that fedora!" And another lady eyed me a couple times, and on the airplane after I had taken off the jacket and hat, she caught me in the isle and said, "I think you are very elegant!" That last one really made my day.

(I like to still dress up for airline travel, to remember the golden days of the airlines and our heritage)

So, the suit. Starting with the outerwear I wore to church. The suit is bespoke. Shirt this time is a standard Paul Frederick, silver cufflinks. Older tie from my collection. Decided to try it with a basic white pocket square today, although I wore it in Denver without a PS. Selentino Queen fedora, Allen Edmonds shoes. I actually forgot to wear my pocketwatch with chain today--that would have perfected the outfit. We've had a record BAD winter here in Alaska. Typically, my back deck is clear for pictures, but even though spring is a bit early here in Alaska, I'm actually standing on snow that has melted and packed down to about 2 feet thick.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Wow!! Nicely done overall, WildBlue, but the details on the back of your jacket are absolutely fantastic! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

I was going to complain that winter (or, more accurately, normal late March weather) has returned to NYC, but after seeing wildblue's photos, I can at least be thankful that there is no snow on the ground in New York.

Suit - BB 
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - BB
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks, Eagle!

upr, great cuff links, and looking sharp as always.  Yeah, if you look in that picture of the jacket back and my balding spot,  you can see I'm standing next to a deck lounge chair, that's still buried in snow. Heheee...


----------



## upr_crust

Wildblue said:


> Thanks, Eagle!
> 
> upr, great cuff links, and looking sharp as always.  Yeah, if you look in that picture of the jacket back and my balding spot,  you can see I'm standing next to a deck lounge chair, that's still buried in snow. Heheee...


For the record, my hat today was also Selentino - model name Queen - good taste shows!

My condolences on the snow - may it melt soon (but not so fast as to cause flash floods).


----------



## Wildblue

upr_crust said:


> For the record, my hat today was also Selentino - model name Queen - good taste shows!
> 
> My condolences on the snow - may it melt soon (but not so fast as to cause flash floods).


Yeah, I actually have two Selentinos, both bought in NYC. I can't remember which store I bought each hat at, but I first got my Selentino Sterling, which is a medium gray, and was enjoying it that day. (the one I'm wearing in the pics above) Then I stopped by another store, (I think it's was JJ's) and they also had a Selentino, but it was the Queen model and a darker grey. I bought it as well, and between the two, the Queen is definitely my favorite. It seems to be a higher quality, and the brim is bound on the edge, which is my own personal preference. I wonder if there's an even higher model from Selentino, perhaps a "King"?

The Alaskan winters usually don't bother me too much, but with this one being so extreme, I'm definitely ready for all this stuff to melt just as soon as it can. I need to pull my panama out for the first time this year, too!


----------



## upr_crust

Good taste tells again, Wildblue - I'm wearing my Selentino, model name Sterling, today .

Hot colors for a cold morning - it's just below freezing here in NYC.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co. 
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

NYC is expecting an afternoon thunderstorm, with significantly higher temperatures than we've had the last few days, hence the lack of outerwear, and the semi-casual attire (soon to visit the dry cleaner). I also experimented with lowering the camera for the standing shots - an experiment I do think that I shall repeat.

SC and tie - BB
Shirt - LE
Trousers - JAB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - J & M


----------



## upr_crust

The milder temperatures and the threat of rain both disappeared overnight - reversion to a late winter form of dressing.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Acct2000

Two more great outfits, Upr!! I really like the sport coat from yesterday.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of a long week - still seasonably cool and sunny here in NYC, hence outerwear.

Suit - HF
Shirt, Tie, and PS - BB
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB 
Hat - Scala
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


----------



## Wildblue

Yes! Looking fantastic, Upr!


----------



## Acct2000

Today, I wore a Tshirt and jeans to church.










(Okay, feeble effort for Apr 1, I know.) (I wore the usual jacket and tie.)


----------



## Jovan

Breaking out the madras for this 86 degree heat. Tried to coordinate my tie with my socks, but I'm not sure it worked.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ And a Happy April Fool's Day to you as well, Jovan.


----------



## Jovan

Why, thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

Now, to return to our regularly scheduled broadcast, still in progress . . .

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Cufflinks - London badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Topcoat - Charles Tyrwhitt
Hat - Scala
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr,

That's a good look. I like the way you play with the overcheck in the suit. That rust-brown really looks good with the pink shirt and the brown shoes. I also think that, unusually, matching the socks to the shoes looks good here -- better than socks closer in color to the pants legs would. 

I like your scarf, too.


----------



## nlieb

I'm digging the end-on-end aspect of the plaid suiting.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments.

It is currently 39F/4C outside, but will be 62F/17C here in NYC by the late afternoon. How to dress? A shell of winter over a bud of spring . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Alden
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## deandbn

*Hi*



Jovan said:


> Breaking out the madras for this 86 degree heat. Tried to coordinate my tie with my socks, but I'm not sure it worked.


Was it the Maroon's or blue's you were trying to match. I don't seem to be ableto get my head around it all with so many colours on the go at once.

It looks absolutely awesome anyhow. :biggrin:


----------



## antrin

Mr. Golem said:


> Maybe I should jump on the Corneliani train... if it ever comes by ebay.
> 
> I really love the look. Sharp, smart, sophisticated, if a little fashion forward(nothing wrong with that), something I would wear . About the shirt, it looks good to me. Your other option could be a shirt with the stripe pattern that is scattered(mix of wide and thin). Lastly, the shoes are what make this look really spectacular. They take a good looking suit/shirt/tie combo and make it fantastical. Yes, fantastical.


i appreciate the feedback....

_________________________________
silver cufflinks


----------



## upr_crust

Trying to will spring weather into the NYC area by color choices, if nothing else . . .

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - AE Seven
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

deandbn said:


> Was it the Maroon's or blue's you were trying to match. I don't seem to be ableto get my head around it all with so many colours on the go at once.
> 
> It looks absolutely awesome anyhow. :biggrin:


April Fool's Day joke, my friend.


----------



## nlieb

upr_crust said:


> Good taste tells again, Wildblue - I'm wearing my Selentino, model name Sterling, today .
> 
> Hot colors for a cold morning - it's just below freezing here in NYC.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino


I especially like the shoes - where did you get them?


----------



## Atterberg

upr_crust, you have some of the nicest scarves I've ever seen. I see you listed the brand names -- where do you shop for them?




Jovan said:


> Breaking out the madras for this 86 degree heat. Tried to coordinate my tie with my socks, but I'm not sure it worked.


I love to hate this. It's obscene, it's abhorrent, it makes my eyes bleed... and yet it's really funky fresh.


----------



## upr_crust

nlieb said:


> I especially like the shoes - where did you get them?


The shoes in question I bought at a shop in Paris called Finsbury of England (though the shoes are made elsewhere, I believe) - Google "chaussures Finsbury", and you can see their web site.



Atterberg said:


> upr_crust, you have some of the nicest scarves I've ever seen. I see you listed the brand names -- where do you shop for them?


A lot of the scarves which I've worn of late (the silk ones, at least), were bought in London - the Fortnum & Mason ones were bought at least a decade ago, the Ede & Ravenscroft and the New & Lingwood ones were bought within the last three years. Otherwise, Paul Stuart and Frank Stella are shops here in NYC.


----------



## Atterberg

upr_crust said:


> A lot of the scarves which I've worn of late (the silk ones, at least), were bought in London - the Fortnum & Mason ones were bought at least a decade ago, the Ede & Ravenscroft and the New & Lingwood ones were bought within the last three years. Otherwise, Paul Stuart and Frank Stella are shops here in NYC.


Thanks much. If I end up taking a job in NYC I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## upr_crust

Still chilly in the mornings here in NYC - the hat/scarf/coat routine is getting very tired these days.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Selentino
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - HF


----------



## upr_crust

Something more informal for Friday - also, something with insulation, it's still under 40F/6C here in NYC at commutation time - arghhhhhh . . . .

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, tie, shoes, and cap - BB
PS - no name brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - RLPL


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Your sportcoats are really beautiful. Trousers seem a tad too baggy, but it more a nitpicking than anything. Really nice to see your apring attires.

Had an important meeting and decided to try my one and only knit tie, bought recently at Lewin. I really like it, and will be purchasing more. Thanks to AskAndy for one more learned lesson. Shoes are finsbury. Sorry about the quality of the pics.


----------



## Hardiw1

Evening wedding

JAB suit
Polo shirt
Tyrwhitt tie
Tie Bar square
Cole Haan bals


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - HF
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's


----------



## Wildblue

Hardiw1 said:


>


Great tie!

Upr, that's also a great tie there, especially with that shirt.


----------



## wce59

Great looks of late, gentlemen!

First post in a while, which actually is from yesterday. My partner and I had Easter dinner at our neighbors' home last evening. The outfit is from JoS. A. Bank, with the exception of the following:

Cufflinks (Devin & Kesler, Rhode Island-based woodwork artisans)
Watch (Hamiliton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt & Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Crocker Art Museum, Sacramento
PS - PRL
Shoes - Mezlan


----------



## DaveS

Stunning!

Your posts are a textbook for aspirants!


----------



## upr_crust

DaveS - thank you, your comments are too kind.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - J & M


----------



## Acct2000

Another nice outfit with another great tie!!


----------



## upr_crust

Trying to bring the onset of spring weather by donning bright colors . . .

Suit & Tie - BB
Shirt - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bexley, Paris


----------



## wce59

*Catching Up...*



upr_crust said:


> Trying to bring the onset of spring weather by donning bright colors . . .


Great look as always, upr... it definitely brought a smile to my face! :icon_smile: 
I particularly like the cufflinks.:thumbs-up:

Catching up with some looks from the past few days:

Tuesday:

Navy pinstripe suit, shirt, tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Devlin & Kesler)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Wednesday (yesterday):

Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Emanuel Ungaro)
Cufflinks (Devlin & Kesler)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Thursday (today):

Navy suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Barbara Cieslicki)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, wce, for the kind comments - always appreciated - and always good to see you posting here - you're looking good as always as well - it gets lonely here at times (hint to other potential posters -ahem, ahem . . .).

Suit - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Thompson, via Harrod's, Heathrow
PS - PRL
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## jessef

The gold tie looks great!



nlieb said:


> I especially like tellyhe shoes - where did you get them?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, I think - it would seem that, from the quoted posting, that it originally referenced one of my postings, though I believe the tie in question is orange, not gold.

If not referencing me, my apologies.



nlieb said:


> I especially like the shoes - where did you get them?





jessef said:


> The gold tie looks great!


----------



## wce59

*Friday the 13th... a perfect day for a bright tie!*

Thanks very much for the compliment, upr. And if I may reciprocate, I really like your look for today. The suit, shirt, and tie go very well together... a prime example of the whole being greater than the sum of its parts.

As for the title of my post for today: My attempt at dry humor notwithstanding, it was a beautiful day in the Baltimore-Washington corridor, and I thought that today's tie (in combination with the rest of my outfit) would provide a fitting way to celebrate.

Without further ado...

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Barbara Cieslicki)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Enjoy the weekend, everyone!


----------



## DaveS

Upr_crust, speaking for myself in regards to your polite prompt (ahem, ahem...), you and WCE have set the bar so high that I, for one, am not ready to post anything that can keep up!


----------



## upr_crust

A special Saturday edition . . .

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Pink
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Regillus

Re post #21274: Upr; looking great as always. Nice to see you in lighter more summery colors. What's that on the tie? A hedgehog and a snail? Funny.


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> Re post #21274: Upr; looking great as always. Nice to see you in lighter more summery colors. What's that on the tie? A hedgehog and a snail? Funny.


Good powers of observation - the motifs are indeed a hedgehog and a snail .


----------



## upr_crust

With temperatures going up to 86F/30C this afternoon, I've decided to invoke "business casual" today. Hope that you are all not too shocked at the results.


----------



## upr_crust

A dip in temperature, and I'm back to suits . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## andrel42

Great outfit Sir and love the Harris shoes !

Andre


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> With temperatures going up to 86F/30C this afternoon, I've decided to invoke "business casual" today. Hope that you are all not too shocked at the results.


YSir: You look casual, comfortable and yet unarguably remain, very nicely turned out. Well done with the 'casual Monday' attire!


----------



## deandbn

Jovan said:


> April Fool's Day joke, my friend.


I know that my special, that's why i said :-

It looks absolutely awesome anyhow :biggrin: (complete with a big grin)

sorry if i have an obtuse sense of humour Jovan.

ob·tuse/əbˈto͞os/
Adjective:	
Annoyingly insensitive or slow to understand.
*Difficult to understand.*


----------



## throwback89

wce59 said:


> Great look as always, upr... it definitely brought a smile to my face! :icon_smile:
> I particularly like the cufflinks.:thumbs-up:
> 
> Catching up with some looks from the past few days:
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> Navy pinstripe suit, shirt, tie, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Devlin & Kesler)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday (yesterday):
> 
> Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shirt, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
> Tie (Emanuel Ungaro)
> Cufflinks (Devlin & Kesler)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday (today):
> 
> Navy suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Barbara Cieslicki)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care, everyone.


wce59, You have an amazing sense of style. You've really inspired me to upgrade my wardrobe. I have a question about your Moreschi shoes. I am unable to find shoes with a low vamp on the Moreschi website. Did you buy your Moreschis years ago or is there somewhere I can get them online? Also, how's the fit? Do they run slightly small or slightly big?


----------



## upr_crust

Something bold, to wake one up in midweek . . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, loved your casual Monday! Any reason you are wearing a lot of solid ties lately? Beautiful grey suit in your latest post, but I prefer your blue ones.

Wce, other than the striped tie that I did not care much for, astounding looks as always. Your discovery of artisan's cufflinks was a great one.

Today I was at the School's main campus and the Marketing people wanted to get some pics for institutional reasons. Can you guys help me select one? My face looks better in the first one, but I like the second one better, but not for a head shot. I was lucky I had a nice tie in my suitcase and I hastily put one on, as I was tie-less for not important meetings.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, loved your casual Monday! Any reason you are wearing a lot of solid ties lately? Beautiful grey suit in your latest post, but I prefer your blue ones.


Thanks, as always, for the comments. As for solid ties, I've been going through a spate of striped shirts, some of which don't coordinate well with anything other than solid ties. I've already noted your preference for blue suits - you've stated your taste for them several times in this thread. Whenever we meet, I will have to make sure to be wearing a blue suit .


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli: I think the first looks best. The second and third show most obviously that your tie was put on in haste. They should have given you access to a mirror, at least!


----------



## simonfoy




----------



## Jovan

Welcome back Simon! I like those socks, but what happened to your shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Welcome back Simon! I like those socks, but what happened to your shoes?


Let me second that motion - Welcome back, Simon! You look fine, as does the lovely Mme. Foy as well.


----------



## simonfoy

I was attending a family do and didn't wear any, my feet are that badly swollen from the chemo i cannot get them on, socks just fit at a push but are very tight, so i spent the evening without them. We are asked to remove them at the door anyway. 

3rd session of a planned 8 on Friday, getting proper ill from it now, but iave no choice.

love to everyone, won't be on for a while now.

regards Simon


----------



## upr_crust

I hope that the chemo does what it needs to do, and that you survive it well. In the interim, we'll all be here thinking about you, and hope that, if you are able to log on, that the postings will bring you some pleasure and distraction.



simonfoy said:


> I was attending a family do and didn't wear any, my feet are that badly swollen from the chemo i cannot get them on, socks just fit at a push but are very tight, so i spent the evening without them. We are asked to remove them at the door anyway.
> 
> 3rd session of a planned 8 on Friday, getting proper ill from it now, but iave no choice.
> 
> love to everyone, won't be on for a while now.
> 
> regards Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - HF
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Hackett
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Fratelli Peluso, via Barney's NYC


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & braces - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## throwback89

I finally join this great message board, but it appears wce59 rarely posts anymore. I miss his fantastic suits.


----------



## Acct2000

Best of luck to you, Simon!


----------



## williamson

simonfoy said:


> 3rd session of a planned 8 on Friday, getting proper ill from it now, but iave no choice.
> love to everyone, won't be on for a while now.
> regards Simon


It's good that you're posting at all; you both looked great in your picture. Many of us will be thinking of you at this time and looking forward to your return.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I am sorry about all the repeated comments. I can tell you something thought. Your greay Paul Stuart suit is wonderful. You do look great in a more slim fit suit (another repeated comment, but one worth repeating given your most recent sublime attire). Whenever we meet I am sure I will be the second best dressed man of the pair of us. Your pictures make me reconsider a lot of preconceived notions, especially regarding PS and bracers. 

Simon, good luck with everything and welcome back.


----------



## upr_crust

There is no need to apologize for stating your preferences, and thank you for your compliments on today's attire. As it is, I need to inject some blue suits into the rotation, and pack a couple for my upcoming trip to the UK (uniformity of color makes it easier to pack accessories).

As for braces, Paul Stuart makes them a necessity - their RTW suits come with brace buttons and no belt loops (one can have belt loops added on request - so far, I've not requested them).

As for my experiments with pocket squares, that's an ongoing learning experience.



bernoulli said:


> Upr, I am sorry about all the repeated comments. I can tell you something thought. Your greay Paul Stuart suit is wonderful. You do look great in a more slim fit suit (another repeated comment, but one worth repeating given your most recent sublime attire). Whenever we meet I am sure I will be the second best dressed man of the pair of us. Your pictures make me reconsider a lot of preconceived notions, especially regarding PS and bracers.
> 
> Simon, good luck with everything and welcome back.


----------



## Wildblue

Wife and I went to a Chris Botti concert last night. Was absolutely fantastic. Dressed up for the jazz appreciation factor. My first time wearing the pocket watch, and this particular PS--discovered I had a Gucci PS in there. Like it. Chris looked his usual impeccable self in a suit during the concert, and changed for the signing and pictures afterwards.


----------



## upr_crust

Congrats, Wildblue on what appears to have been an excellent evening out.

It is still quite overcast this morning in NYC, after 24 hours of non-stop rain, and that, with it also being Monday morning, has cast a pall over things. Attire today is appropriately low-key.

Suit, shirt and shoes - BB
Tie - Barney's
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London


----------



## upr_crust

It is currently about 40F/5C here in NYC, hence the re-appearance of coat, hat, and scarf.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Absolutely perfect, as your sartorial choices always seem to be, upr crust! I particularly like the composition details in the picture of the collected items for todays kit...displaying the second cufflink on the right lapel of the suit jacket for the pic er unique way of playing out the artistic trail a bit. Again, very nicely done.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Eagle. As for the cufflink through the lapel buttonhole, I found that the link is better seen against the darker fabric of the suit than the shirt, often, and at a better angle, hence the "artistic" flight of fancy .



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Absolutely perfect, as your sartorial choices always seem to be, upr crust! I particularly like the composition details in the picture of the collected items for todays kit...displaying the second cufflink on the right lapel of the suit jacket for the pic er unique way of playing out the artistic trail a bit. Again, very nicely done.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Have you ever wear a bow tie? You already show us your absolute mastery of the 2-piece, 3-piece, DB, Sport Coats, and even casual Mondays...I think the only look we never saw you on is with a bow tie...


----------



## upr_crust

I reserve the wearing of bow ties for the warmer months - I did wear them with some success last summer - I will make sure to post photos if I wear them again this season.



bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> Have you ever wore a bow tie? You already shows us your absolute mastery of the 2-piece, 3-piece, DB, Sport Coats, and even casual Mondays...I think the only look we never saw you on is with a bow tie...


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire should please bernoulli, at least - the suit is blue .

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Trafalgar
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


----------



## Flanderian

Beautiful, beautiful clothes! Thank you!


----------



## Bandit44

One of your best, Upr!


----------



## bernoulli

How do you define one of Upr's best, Bandit? How can you tell one flawless attire from another?


----------



## Bandit44

^^^ I have a discerning eye.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

Gentlemen, thank you for your kind words - it's all enough to make me blush .

Today's ensemble is more low-key than yesterday's - less formal, certainly.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Marino Gabbri
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - J & M


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr,

That's a very nice rig. I particularly like the cufflinks and the shoes. The multiple shades of red/pink work very well, too.


----------



## TimHardy

Obviously a man of substance - style from top to toe!


----------



## wce59

Returning to the fold on a drizzly Thursday in the Baltimore-Washington corridor (although the skies brightened a little up late in the day):

Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire should please bernoulli, at least - the suit is blue .
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - Battistoni
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Topcoat - JAB
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


Very nice, Upr. I particularly like the braces with the pictures of the Chrysler building on them.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments, and glad to see you back posting, wce.

To end the week, I decided to mix patterns a bit - hope that the results are satisfactory.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie -PRL
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## mrp

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments, and glad to see you back posting, wce.
> 
> To end the week, I decided to mix patterns a bit - hope that the results are satisfactory.


Nicely done as usual,


----------



## wce59

Agreed. Today's results are much more than satisfactory, upr... they're outstanding.

Sunny and breezy in the Washington-Baltimore area today... a really nice day to dress well (and nice timing, since they're calling for rain on Saturday).

Suit, shirt, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Emanuel Ungaro)
Cufflinks (Davin & Kesler)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr -- I don't wanna be "that guy who always mentions the cufflinks," but you've really been hitting it out of the park with them these last few days. Nice.

wce -- you look sharp in a 3-button coat, and I like that tie.


----------



## matt.e.

My first post to this thread, just trying a little something out. It was mid 60's and sunny at 9 AM:


----------



## egarrulo

Upr, in each and every picture of yours, I'm blown away by the perfect crease of your trousers, besides their perfect hang. What's your secret for such accomplishment?


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


>


Absolutely love the different lighting in this portrait. Seems to show more character (expression?) in your face.


----------



## Jovan

_Mad Men_ themed party yesterday. Wouldn't ordinarily wear these sort of things together, but I needed a little more Don Draper than Harvard grad. Nonetheless, maybe someone will find it of interest.

It was said that I was the most dead-on of anyone (not to mention one of the few who made any effort). Apologies for the in-character smug look.










Gentry Penney's vintage madras
Deo Veritas shirt
Express fleur-de-lis cufflinks
Arrow vintage tie
cheap cotton handkerchief, Target/Merona I think
Van Heusen black pebble grain belt
L.L.Bean flannels (olive, but look brown here)

Unseen or barely seen:
Express fleur-de-lis cufflinks
Calvin Klein navy rib socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax in black calf


----------



## upr_crust

egarrulo said:


> Upr, in each and every picture of yours, I'm blown away by the perfect crease of your trousers, besides their perfect hang. What's your secret for such accomplishment?


Too many trips to my dry cleaner .



wingman said:


> Absolutely love the different lighting in this portrait. Seems to show more character (expression?) in your face.


With the onset of spring, I actually get some light into my living room windows, which I am sometimes able to capture without flash.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> upr -- I don't wanna be "that guy who always mentions the cufflinks," but you've really been hitting it out of the park with them these last few days. Nice.


Thank you. I tend to collect cufflinks, so commenting on them isn't obsessive - at least not to me .



mrp said:


> Nicely done as usual,


Thank you,

This evening, I've attending a benefit cocktail party (in the Bowery, no less) for a downtown arts magazine, so an injection of color is not out of order for this gathering.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Toledano work (damascened iron) -a tourist trinket from a visit to Madrid several years ago
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## egarrulo

upr_crust said:


> Too many trips to my dry cleaner .


Do you mean you have them dry-cleaned after having worn them once? Or just ironed?


----------



## upr_crust

egarrulo said:


> Do you mean you have them dry-cleaned after having worn them once? Or just ironed?


No - I wear suits at least three or four times before having them dry-cleaned. I think that the nature of the suit fabrics which I favor (clear-finished "hard" worsted - I'm not big on flannel) tend to hold their creases well, and being hung up directly after being worn helps in this regard as well.


----------



## wce59

*The Start of Another Week...*



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> wce -- you look sharp in a 3-button coat, and I like that tie.


Thanks, Youthful.

Cloudy and cool to start a very short week in the office before heading out to San Francisco on Wednesday for a professional conference.

Black pinstripe suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)










Take care, everyone.


----------



## rbstc123

Upr,
Love the tie my friend. It really pops!

[/QUOTE]

Tie - Hermes










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Regillus

wce59 said:


> Thanks, Youthful.
> 
> Cloudy and cool to start a very short week in the office before heading out to San Francisco on Wednesday for a professional conference.
> 
> Black pinstripe suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care, everyone.


I like that tie; wce.


----------



## egarrulo

upr_crust said:


> No - I wear suits at least three or four times before having them dry-cleaned. I think that the nature of the suit fabrics which I favor (clear-finished "hard" worsted - I'm not big on flannel) tend to hold their creases well, and being hung up directly after being worn helps in this regard as well.


Thanks for your explanation. So, you don't even use a trousers press?


----------



## upr_crust

egarrulo said:


> Thanks for your explanation. So, you don't even use a trousers press?


The only time that I see a trouser press is when I'm in a hotel, usually only those in the UK.


----------



## upr_crust

After a day with both rain and threat of demonstrators from the Occupy Wall Street movement, I am back in a suit again.


----------



## egarrulo

upr_crust said:


> The only time that I see a trouser press is when I'm in a hotel, usually only those in the UK.


So, your choice of fabric makes for crease-resisting trousers. Fabric follows function, so to speak. Thanks for the tip.

Have you ever considered shortening your braces? I've just received a pair of braces in my size and I agree that when fittings are lower, they are less distracting to the observer. Or maybe you don't want them flashing when you wear your jacket open?

I've also noticed that you keep trousers' belt loops. Is that because you like alternating between braces and belt? I've seen you in both ways.

Dress on ;-)


----------



## upr_crust

Fabric does indeed follow function - furthermore, the current fashion for finer, lighter weight fabric (super-120's wool and above) also means that the finer fabrics tend to wrinkle faster, in my experience.

As for braces, I've never considered having the tapes shortened so that the brass clips would show lower on me - an interesting perspective.

I do like the flexibility of wearing trousers with either braces or belt, for those trousers which have both brace buttons and belt loops. Belts look better when one's trousers are more closely fitted, and braces look at their best when there is some small amount of looseness around the waist - when one is fatter, a belt doesn't highlight the bulge of one's love handles as much as braces, and when one is thinner, braces avoid any bunching of the trousers at the waistband. I do have those suit trousers which have no belt loops, for which I wear only braces, obviously.



egarrulo said:


> So, your choice of fabric makes for crease-resisting trousers. Fabric follows function, so to speak. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Have you ever considered shortening your braces? I've just received a pair of braces in my size and I agree that when fittings are lower, they are less distracting to the observer. Or maybe you don't want them flashing when you wear your jacket open?
> 
> I've also noticed that you keep trousers' belt loops. Is that because you like alternating between braces and belt? I've seen you in both ways.
> 
> Dress on ;-)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr,

I've been wondering: what do you wear on the weekends? I presume, since you don't typically post your weekend attire here, that you aren't as dressed as you are during the week, but I'm still curious.

Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

No, I do not lounge around the house in a smoking jacket, if that's what you're asking .

I wear what I think is normal casual attire, though by current standards, I may be overdressed - some mixture of buttondown shirts, sweaters, cords, khakis, or jeans (cooler weather) or polo shirts and khakis, jeans or shorts (warmer weather). I typically only wear T-shirts to the gym - ditto for sneakers.

Does that assuage your curiosity?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr,
> 
> I've been wondering: what do you wear on the weekends? I presume, since you don't typically post your weekend attire here, that you aren't as dressed as you are during the week, but I'm still curious.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> No, I do not lounge around the house in a smoking jacket, if that's what you're asking .
> 
> I wear what I think is normal casual attire, though by current standards, I may be overdressed - some mixture of buttondown shirts, sweaters, cords, khakis, or jeans (cooler weather) or polo shirts and khakis, jeans or shorts (warmer weather). I typically only wear T-shirts to the gym - ditto for sneakers.
> 
> Does that assuage your curiosity?


Indeed it does, thank you.


----------



## egarrulo

upr_crust said:


> Fabric does indeed follow function - furthermore, the current fashion for finer, lighter weight fabric (super-120's wool and above) also means that the finer fabrics tend to wrinkle faster, in my experience.


So to speak, a lesser fabric is a better fabric. Now I realize why my trousers were creasing like mad, whilst my colleagues' one didn't! Oh yes, where I used to buy suits, the salesman kept saying "These suits are Super 120, a finer quality wool"...


----------



## Jovan

Generally, the heavier and coarser the fabric is, the better it holds up to wrinkles, but some high quality Super 120s and 140s can be fairly resilient. It's almost meaningless now, you pretty much have to find out who the fabric supplier is to judge quality and wrinkle resistance.


----------



## Tilton

upr_crust said:


> No, I do not lounge around the house in a smoking jacket, if that's what you're asking .
> 
> I wear what I think is normal casual attire, though by current standards, I may be overdressed - some mixture of buttondown shirts, sweaters, cords, khakis, or jeans (cooler weather) or polo shirts and khakis, jeans or shorts (warmer weather). I typically only wear T-shirts to the gym - ditto for sneakers.
> 
> Does that assuage your curiosity?


I'll be looking forward to a Saturday WAYWT update, then. I am curious how impecable your jean fit and casual shoe collection is... judging from work day attire, I'm leaning towards "very".


----------



## Atterberg

upr_crust said:


> After a day with both rain and threat of demonstrators from the Occupy Wall Street movement, I am back in a suit again.


I am in love with that tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Tilton said:


> I'll be looking forward to a Saturday WAYWT update, then. I am curious how impecable your jean fit and casual shoe collection is... judging from work day attire, I'm leaning towards "very".


I don't look as good in casual clothes - trust me on this one - and I tend not to shave on the weekends - the sight of me isn't the primped and proper images that you see during the week.



Atterberg said:


> I am in love with that tie.


That was my reaction to it as well, hence I bought it .

Today's attire, without further ado.


----------



## Jovan

Oh, don't be so modest. No one looks quite as good in casual clothes as they do a coat and tie, but it's still possible to look put together, as the Trad WAYWT thread attests.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing much to write home about, just a night of billiards with a friend.

However, a guy randomly came up and asked the following:
1. "I hope you don't beat me up or anything, but what the f*** is that thing?" (Points to my pocket square and pulls it out a bit.)
2. "Did you take etiquette classes?"
3. "Where did you learn to dress like that?"

After I answered his questions as politely as I could, he went over to his friends and talked about it in a fairly complimentary way. I suppose I should be flattered...?


----------



## upr_crust

Rumpled clothes and rainy-day shoes, but not too horrifying a look for today, perhaps . . .


----------



## Mattdeckard

Gray with pinstripes again, and my prototype spearpoint shirt worn with an old tie.
I've got some Murray's Beeswax in the hair.


----------



## Wildblue

Jovan said:


> Nothing much to write home about, just a night of billiards with a friend.
> 
> However, a guy randomly came up and asked the following:
> 1. "I hope you don't beat me up or anything, but what the f*** is that thing?" (Points to my pocket square and pulls it out a bit.)
> 2. "Did you take etiquette classes?"
> 3. "Where did you learn to dress like that?"
> 
> After I answered his questions as politely as I could, he went over to his friends and talked about it in a fairly complimentary way. I suppose I should be flattered...?


Weird. It's interesting to see how people react to proper style. I'd be a bit peeved, though, if a dude actually tugged on my pocket square. (or any other piece of my body/clothing)


----------



## Jovan

He had a better reaction to my outfit than everyone in the Trad WAYWT thread did. :biggrin:

It seems more and more people don't get the concept of personal space these days, from customers who speak less than a foot away from my face to servers who sit down an inch away from me... when my girlfriend is sitting opposite.

Not a prude, I'd just rather get to know someone before I'm in hugging distance and certainly before they start messing with my stuff!


----------



## div25sec9

You have a very "Tango & Cash" Stallone vibe going on

..how do you mean "Prototype" spearpoint? Are you developing for a manufacturer, or just for your own future purposes?



Mattdeckard said:


> Gray with pinstripes again, and my prototype spearpoint shirt worn with an old tie.
> I've got some Murray's Beeswax in the hair.


----------



## upr_crust




----------



## ClayCox

Why did you stop listing brands?


----------



## upr_crust

ClayCox said:


> Why did you stop listing brands?


I thought that it might be interesting to let the clothes stand on their own merits in terms of fit and appearance, rather than as "label" items.

I generally do answer questions as to the origins of items that I wear.


----------



## upr_crust




----------



## lbv2k

ClayCox said:


> Why did you stop listing brands?


I wanted to ask the same question myself. I think you should start listing the brands. It helps to link the wonderful combinations you put out daily to where they came from.


----------



## ClayCox

Respectable, what brand is the blue tie with horses...Hermes?


----------



## upr_crust

The blue tie with the horses is Ferragamo, from several years ago - their motifs, and Hermes's motif ties, are much smaller scale these days.



ClayCox said:


> Respectable, what brand is the blue tie with horses...Hermes?


----------



## upr_crust

Last posting for a while - I'm off on vacation starting tomorrow evening - I will see you all in a couple of weeks.

Back by popular demand, descriptions of what I'm wearing.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Ben Silver
Cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes - C & J (model name Edgware)


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> Last posting for a while - I'm off on vacation starting tomorrow evening - I will see you all in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Back by popular demand, descriptions of what I'm wearing.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Ben Silver
> Cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - C & J (model name Edgware)


Yes upr: Thanks for going back to listing the brands. It made it easier for me to know where to look for something if it caught my eye.


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> Yes upr: Thanks for going back to listing the brands. It made it easier for me to know where to look for something if it caught my eye.


Well, you know, that's me - stimulating the economy one posting at a time . . . .


----------



## Wildblue

Great tie, upr.

Date night with the wife tonight. Decided to only go semi-dressy with the open collar, no hat, and courdoroy jacket. Seems I always debate the pocket square, pulling out several contenders from my collection before deciding. And then with this one, I wanted to show some of the blue print in the main part of the PS, but if I went with a usual puff, it was going to be a lot of dark blue, and not much of the cream. I usually don't go with points, but... ah, well. Pocket squares are not something I want to obsess over every time I dress up.




























And then a surprise box in the mail from an aunt today, with these cufflinks and some mother-of pearl items that had belonged to my great grandfather. Apparently, he was a jeweler and made these cufflinks for himself. Thought you Canucks would get a kick out of them. They're worn, but are made from Canadian coins with a post built inbetween. I couldn't find a date on any of the coins, but they must be older if it went back to my great grandfather. Are these quarters and nickels?


----------



## Acct2000

Very well put together!! You looked great!


----------



## antrin

Great. nice post.All the varities of ties are very nice.

______________________

Silver cufflinks | Mens wallets leather


----------



## zzdocxx

The pics on this page from both members remind me something I heard once, before embarking on an international journey.

What's the best thing to wear when visiting _(fill in the blank)_?

A smile!

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## dhuge677

These are my normal business attire glasses: German hand-crafted Lunor glasses (Ideal I 381 model). $899 for the frames and $235 for the lens treatments (Crizal Alize, and transitions).










These are more casual but could also be worn everyday in almost every circumstance. They are also Lunor and are the A5's in Dark Tort.










These are my Steve Jobs glasses, only used for reading. I'm not brave enough to take them into the public yet! Lunor Classic Rund.


----------



## bernoulli

How does one feel when meeting a true gentleman and scholar? I can tell you it was a marvelous experience to meet upr_crust in London. We dined at the Aspley and the Ritz and then I had the honor to go shopping with the best dressed man I know. One of the stops was at New and Lingwood where he got a wonderful new suit that fitted him perfectly off the rack.

Not only a true gentleman, but also a generous one. I got a wonderful gift from him, a pair of cufflinks from New and Lingwood and now one of my most prized possessions clothes-related. It was great to talk to him about culture, life and all things in-between. Could not ask for more, really.

I could go on and on about what a pleasure his company was, but I will save it for another time, when I get more pictures to share with fellows AAers.

I tried my best to dress up to meet him, and I hope I did not disappoint the great upr_crust.

Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## dhuge677

My wife and I on our wedding day. No suit fits as well as this one! Marlow White does a good job with the military uniform.


----------



## lbv2k

dhuge677 said:


> My wife and I on our wedding day. No suit fits as well as this one! Marlow White does a good job with the military uniform.


Very nice photo. Congratulations !!!


----------



## dhuge677

Thank you, though that was not today. It was today, 2 years ago! My anniversary was mundane....my wife had to work (nightshift nurse). We'll celebrate this week sometime! Thanks again! I was just showing off my best, most expensive suit. lol


----------



## arkirshner

dhuge677 said:


> I was just showing off my best, most expensive suit. lol


And your best, most expensive accessory. Best wishes many more happy years together.


----------



## upr_crust

The pleasure with which Bernoulli met me in London was definitely most warmly reciprocated by myself. Our two lunches together were a great pleasure, as were the more casual encounters, in between our busy schedules, when we would meet for coffee/tea (or, more accurately, tea for me, double espresso for you, Bernoulli).

Your energy was infectious, as was your generosity. Thank you for the leather-bound book, and the illuminated manuscript page, a most unexpected surprise, and as for your cufflinks - wear them in good health.

My photo from Apsleys isn't much clearer than yours, so I will not post it. I will post the shots from the Ritz, and since you mentioned my new suit, I also have posted what few shots I made of it on its first wearing. Please forgive the picture quality. The final shot is of the new shoes that I bought in Paris, acquired as I was fetching shoes for my partner.

























































bernoulli said:


> How does one feel when meeting a true gentleman and scholar? I can tell you it was a marvelous experience to meet upr_crust in London. We dined at the Aspley and the Ritz and then I had the honor to go shopping with the best dressed man I know. One of the stops was at New and Lingwood where he got a wonderful new suit that fitted him perfectly off the rack.
> 
> Not only a true gentleman, but also a generous one. I got a wonderful gift from him, a pair of cufflinks from New and Lingwood and now one of my most prized possessions clothes-related. It was great to talk to him about culture, life and all things in-between. Could not ask for more, really.
> 
> I could go on and on about what a pleasure his company was, but I will save it for another time, when I get more pictures to share with fellows AAers.
> 
> I tried my best to dress up to meet him, and I hope I did not disappoint the great upr_crust.
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## Alexander Chile

Well nice to know and see that you both Upr and Bernoulli had a good time together in Europe.
I think that you gentlemen are an example for every young and new follower


----------



## upr_crust

Swag from the recent trip to London & Paris.

Suit - New & Lingwood (new)
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks New & Lingwood (new)
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris (new)


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


>


Enjoy. Your collection expands.
Perhaps to your signature you may add, " so many monks, so little time"

Good to see you back.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the welcome back, arkirshner. I will take your suggestion as to the change in my signature under advisement .

The rest of the swag from my trip to London - today's shirt and cufflinks.

Suit - BB
Shirt - T & A
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The British Museum
PS - PRL
Shoes - C & J


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, lovely cufflinks and wonderful attire as always.

Gentlemen, here is the last pic from my English adventures: the day I presented my paper and met upr for coffee at the British Museum. I was also breaking my new pair from Septieme Largeur that upr kindly picked up for me in Paris. I cannot thank you enough sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Quelle scandale! I'm seen not in a suit! Zut alors donque! . 

Thank you, Bernoulli for the compliments, and it was my pleasure to run that errand for you - it added another venue for me to visit while in Paris.


----------



## Oldsarge

After church on an overcast June morning: Akubra Stylemaster, Henrajani shirt, Bachrach tie, Nordstrom's jacket converted to blazer with Dann pewter buttons, BB chinos and (out of photo) ASW cotton OTC socks and AE Kenwoods in burgundy.


----------



## Acct2000

Nicely done, Sarge!


----------



## upr_crust

An overcast day in NYC, with threat of rain.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - T & A
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Shaver

God save the Queen


----------



## Shaver

First lesson.


----------



## bambridge

I like your shoes Shaver. What are the details?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 and a nice jacket as well, but I particularly like the bright yellow watch FOB. Looks as if it could be the source of quite a lot of fun! Do you fly Shaver?


----------



## upr_crust

Suit and tie - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - souvenir of my partner's trip to Hong Kong
Shoes - Bexley


----------



## Shaver

bambridge said:


> I like your shoes Shaver. What are the details?


Thank you. They are (with suit) Herring Chamberlain and (with jeans) Loake Webster. I spend too much time thinking about shoes. :redface:


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1 and a nice jacket as well, but I particularly like the bright yellow watch FOB. Looks as if it could be the source of quite a lot of fun! Do you fly Shaver?


Thank you, it's not possible in the photo to see the fine detail of the tweed jacket but the extremely subtle overchecks (sky blue, crimson, tangerine) delight me.

I do fly now! It was my first lesson (a gift from my incalculably wondrous partner) and I am hooked.


----------



## Shaver

upr crust, that is a mouth wateringly beautiful tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Thank you. They are (with suit) Herring Chamberlain and (with jeans) Loake Webster. I spend too much time thinking about shoes. :redface:


There are many on this site who think too much about shoes (myself included).



Shaver said:


> Thank you, it's not possible in the photo to see the fine detail of the tweed jacket but the extremely subtle overchecks (sky blue, crimson, tangerine) delight me.
> 
> I do fly now! It was my first lesson (a gift from my incalculably wondrous partner) and I am hooked.


Flying would seem to be a very addictive drug - enjoy your addiction!



Shaver said:


> upr crust, that is a mouth wateringly beautiful tie.


Thank you. I like to wear it in warmer weather in a combo such as I've worn it today - the green against the blues of what else I am wearing please my eye, FWIW.


----------



## el caballero

Shaver said:


> Thank you. They are (with suit) Herring Chamberlain and (with jeans) Loake Webster. I spend too much time thinking about shoes. :redface:


The Herring Chamberlain's have a delightful color to them. Beautiful shoes.


----------



## el caballero

upr_crust said:


> An overcast day in NYC, with threat of rain.


Very smart! The shirt alone is delightful, but it really comes to life in this color combination.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, el caballero.

Suit and braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Crockett & Jones


----------



## David J. Cooper

Normally I post on the Trad Forum but my jacket would have subjected me to ridicule, being darted, a tad too big and has some shoulder padding.

https://sharpformen.com/sharpestman/photo/?entry_num=52302418

Feel free to vote for me. Every day, would be great.

Nautica Blazer
BB OCBD
Tie Bar Tie
Polo Khakis
AE Wilberts


----------



## Oldsarge

Upr Crust,
I don't think I've ever seen a glen check I didn't like but that one is well above average. Most satisfactory, sir.


----------



## Jake Genezen

Oldsarge said:


> After church on an overcast June morning: Akubra Stylemaster, Henrajani shirt, Bachrach tie, Nordstrom's jacket converted to blazer with Dann pewter buttons, BB chinos and (out of photo) ASW cotton OTC socks and AE Kenwoods in burgundy.


Lovely ensemble, Oldsarge.


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> After church on an overcast June morning: Akubra Stylemaster, Henrajani shirt, Bachrach tie, Nordstrom's jacket converted to blazer with Dann pewter buttons, BB chinos and (out of photo) ASW cotton OTC socks and AE Kenwoods in burgundy.


Oldsarge that is a first class ensemble, generating an ambience which is civilised and dignified yet insouciant.


----------



## upr_crust

Oldsarge said:


> Upr Crust,
> I don't think I've ever seen a glen check I didn't like but that one is well above average. Most satisfactory, sir.


Thanks, Sarge. Your comments make me want to cycle through the closet for other glen plaids for the season .


----------



## upr_crust

Technical problems with the new camera and a last-minute change of tie for today - forgive the smallness of the photos.

Suit - HF
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - A craft fair in Buenos Aires
PS - No name
Shoes - Harris


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust; as ever a bold but succesful combination. I applaud your sensitive utilisation of bright colours and your keen eye for the closest possible chromatic resonances without appearing contrived - a difficult undertaking but one which you have achieved authoritatively.


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, el caballero.
> 
> Suit and braces - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones


Ahhh . . . . Paul Stuart. Thought that looked familar. Suits you well. A lovely glen check!


----------



## upr_crust

Something with which to start the week, before it gets too wet or humid.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
PS - No name
Cufflinks - JAB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Flanderian said:


> Ahhh . . . . Paul Stuart. Thought that looked familar. Suits you well. A lovely glen check!


Thanks, Flanderian. I hope to get some use out of the suit this summer, if it's not too hot or wet.


----------



## hamdiedwards

*july 11 - distressed green sport coat*

Distressed brooks brothers fitzgerald sport coat, versace shirt, and AG jeans. From https://spottedhat.com.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

You know, those colors aren't bad, but you look like you've been attacked by wild dogs. :smile:

I just don't get the whole "distressed" thing. I can understand wearing the heck out of something until it looks like that, but that makes sense because you get to actually use it. Something like this seems like it would wear out at the artificially weakened points much faster, and you wouldn't get much wear out of it. I have a cotton suit right now which was a bit beat-up when I bought it at the thrift store, and I may well wear it until it looks like that, but I wouldn't have bought it if it had no life left in it. I'm curious about your thoughts on the matter, though.

Edit: Upr -- that tie is incredible. I'm not sure if I _like_ it or not, but it's very cool.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Edit: Upr -- that tie is incredible. I'm not sure if I _like_ it or not, but it's very cool.


That's exactly MY reaction to that tie as well .


----------



## upr_crust

*A potentially wet Tuesday . . .*

Suit - BB
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - PRL
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## sensible

*Upr_crst, you I love how you dress. Could you, when you post tell us the color of your suits as you used to?*

When you first started posting, you used to mention the color, (charcoal, medium grey, navy) of your suits. I really liked that because, depending on the lighting in the photograph, and the way my monitor shows the picture, it may be difficult to tell the color of the suit.

I love clothes and I love how you dress, so I am interested if you have any dark brown suits. I definitely hope you have some brown suits. The color has been given a bad reputation sometimes, but I agree with Allan Flusser in "Dressing the Man" that dark brown can look very elegant, especially when accessorized well, say with an ecru or soft yellow shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you for the compliments.

Your request for color notations in re: my suits is duly noted - I'll try to describe their color starting tomorrow.

As for brown suits, I don't have many, but I do have a few - the darkest being a medium dark brown glen plaid 2-button. I've almost always had a brown glen plaid suit in my wardrobe, and I've always felt most relaxed when wearing one - I have no idea why. I have another brown suit that are a lighter and greyer shade of brown, which has been mistaken for grey. I also have a brown track stripe flannel three-piece suit, which will not be seeing the light of day for a while (considering the season), but that one generally does look very elegant.



sensible said:


> When you first started posting, you used to mention the color, (charcoal, medium grey, navy) of your suits. I really liked that because, depending on the lighting in the photograph, and the way my monitor shows the picture, it may be difficult to tell the color of the suit.
> 
> I love clothes and I love how you dress, so I am interested if you have any dark brown suits. I definitely hope you have some brown suits. The color has been given a bad reputation sometimes, but I agree with Allan Flusser in "Dressing the Man" that dark brown can look very elegant, especially when accessorized well, say with an ecru or soft yellow shirt.


----------



## Mox

Upr, I'm new here, and I'd like to add my voice thanking you for the inspiration you provide.


----------



## sensible

*Thank you upr_crust*



upr_crust said:


> First off, thank you for the compliments.
> 
> Your request for color notations in re: my suits is duly noted - I'll try to describe their color starting tomorrow.
> 
> As for brown suits, I don't have many, but I do have a few - the darkest being a medium dark brown glen plaid 2-button. I've almost always had a brown glen plaid suit in my wardrobe, and I've always felt most relaxed when wearing one - I have no idea why. I have another brown suit that are a lighter and greyer shade of brown, which has been mistaken for grey. I also have a brown track stripe flannel three-piece suit, which will not be seeing the light of day for a while (considering the season), but that one generally does look very elegant.


Thanks for thinking to mention the color of your suits because I am often wondering/deciding between a navy and a charcoal grey or between a medium grey and a brown. It's just not always clear to me depending on how the light strikes the suit and how well my monitor projects the picture.

You mention you have a brown striped suit. I know you don't like flannel, but I have a dark brown flannel suit (3B-SB) with a tan chalk stripes that I think looks very elegant. I'd love to find a similar on in a six-on-two DB model, but so far I haven't found one.

Not only do I really love your suits, but I like how you put them together with accessories. I don't know if you read the daily blog by Will called " A Suitable Wardrobe", but it is very interesting. In it, he describes various articles of men's clothing or people of great style, and he often shows what he is wearing on a particular day.

My only criticism of him is that he tries so hard not too look to 'matched' that sometimes he comes off as not being as well put together as possible. Will often mentions that men's clothing should not look too 'matchy-matchy', but I think he goes too far in the opposite direction in order to avoid his concern. This is the web site.

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/


----------



## upr_crust

sensible said:


> Thanks for thinking to mention the color of your suits because I am often wondering/deciding between a navy and a charcoal grey or between a medium grey and a brown. It's just not always clear to me depending on how the light strikes the suit and how well my monitor projects the picture.
> 
> You mention you have a brown striped suit. I know you don't like flannel, but I have a dark brown flannel suit (3B-SB) with a tan chalk stripes that I think looks very elegant. I'd love to find a similar on in a six-on-two DB model, but so far I haven't found one.
> 
> Not only do I really love your suits, but I like how you put them together with accessories. I don't know if you read the daily blog by Will called " A Suitable Wardrobe", but it is very interesting. In it, he describes various articles of men's clothing or people of great style, and he often shows what he is wearing on a particular day.
> 
> My only criticism of him is that he tries so hard not too look to 'matched' that sometimes he comes off as not being as well put together as possible. Will often mentions that men's clothing should not look too 'matchy-matchy', but I think he goes too far in the opposite direction in order to avoid his concern. This is the web site.
> 
> https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/


Thank you again, sensible. As for flannel, I like the look of it (sometimes very much), but find it, in a era of global warming, a material that I can't wear save for the dead of winter.

I don't read "A Suitable Wardrobe" often, but I do occasionally browse the blog. Will always has very interesting examples of menswear "in the wild" (i.e., as worn by real people in their daily lives). I've not read him enough to know whether his horror of "matchy-matchy" tilts him in another direction too much, style-wise, but I understand your meaning.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's suit is a medium grey, with a pink rope stripe.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Bel Vetro (via Century 21 - a retail "crime of opportunity")
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - No name
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## sensible

*I see you like vests, as I do*



upr_crust said:


> Today's suit is a medium grey, with a pink rope stripe.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Bel Vetro (via Century 21 - a retail "crime of opportunity")
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - No name
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


I realize, of course, for the next few months, vests wear too warm and are not a reasonable thing for the summer just as white bucks look out of place in winter. You do have some lovely vested suits, however, and I especially like a vest with lapels.

I am wondering if you have any DB vests. I would love to find a suit with a shawl collared DB vest where the buttons fasten low and show a lot of shirt and tie. However, that type of vest is usually not available off the rack, I dond't think.

Evoking sort of an "Old World Look" is a DB suit with a vest. I have seen one on this site, a charcoal chalk stripe, and it looks really great, but I forget which member was wearing it. In old movies, like one can see on the Turner Classic Movie Channel, a 6x2 DB suit with a vest is seen quite often, but it is seldom seen today; back in the 1920's and 1930's men dressed so much more elegantly. My two favorite styles are a 2B SB with a vest and a 6x2 DB and I see you have several of both; a double breasted vested suit would also look great on you.

For my tuxedos, I'd like to replace the cummerbund with a vest and, although it is fairly easy to find a black satin vest for a dinner suit, they all seem to be cut like the vest for a day suit. A very low cut vest with shawl lapels and closely placed buttons looks so much better, but they are very difficult to find. Have you posted any pictures in a dinner suit?

I enjoy your posts and thanks for stating the color of your suits. Keep up the great work.


----------



## sensible

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit is a medium grey, with a pink rope stripe.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Bel Vetro (via Century 21 - a retail "crime of opportunity")
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - No name
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


Oh, I see you posted in a dinner suit, from about a year ago...last June. I was hoping to see a black satin low cut formal vest with it. I am glad you got peak lapels. So many are going for notch lapels these days, but I see either a peak lapel or a shawl collar are far better; after all, a dinner suit is supposed to differ from a day suit.

I also was looking at your JAB seersucker suit, which I like. I believe that is a taupe stripe. I have a JAB seersucker with a blue/grey stripe, and I disagree with those who criticized you on the other web site which, incidentally, even know what that site is.

I actually think the white bucks looked great, better than the darker shoes you wore later which were suede and, while lovely, evoked a slighty warmer, more fall-like feeling while the bucks go perfectly well with serrsucker. Both Will on A Suitable Wardrobe, and Allen Flusser recommend them with summer suits so you are in good company. I can see someone's criticizing white patent leather loafers with hardware on them, as were comically featured as a gift to Chevy Chase in the movie "Vacation", but white bucks are the quintessential summer dress shoe so feel free to wear them. Those who criticize don't always know a lot. The deep pink shirt looked fine...maybe a softer pink would have been pleasing to more people.

A medium to light blue and white seersucker stripe suit worn with a white button down shirt is a summer clasic. While an oxford cloth shirt is a bit heavier in weight than a pinpoint, the rough textures of the seersucker and the oxford go well together, I think. Again, white bucks provide a perfect accessory to accompany the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

sensible said:


> I realize, of course, for the next few months, vests wear too warm and are not a reasonable thing for the summer just as white bucks look out of place in winter. You do have some lovely vested suits, however, and I especially like a vest with lapels.
> 
> I am wondering if you have any DB vests. I would love to find a suit with a shawl collared DB vest where the buttons fasten low and show a lot of shirt and tie. However, that type of vest is usually not available off the rack, I dond't think.
> 
> Evoking sort of an "Old World Look" is a DB suit with a vest. I have seen one on this site, a charcoal chalk stripe, and it looks really great, but I forget which member was wearing it. In old movies, like one can see on the Turner Classic Movie Channel, a 6x2 DB suit with a vest is seen quite often, but it is seldom seen today; back in the 1920's and 1930's men dressed so much more elegantly. My two favorite styles are a 2B SB with a vest and a 6x2 DB and I see you have several of both; a double breasted vested suit would also look great on you.
> 
> For my tuxedos, I'd like to replace the cummerbund with a vest and, although it is fairly easy to find a black satin vest for a dinner suit, they all seem to be cut like the vest for a day suit. A very low cut vest with shawl lapels and closely placed buttons looks so much better, but they are very difficult to find. Have you posted any pictures in a dinner suit?
> 
> I enjoy your posts and thanks for stating the color of your suits. Keep up the great work.





sensible said:


> Oh, I see you posted in a dinner suit, from about a year ago...last June. I was hoping to see a black satin low cut formal vest with it. I am glad you got peak lapels. So many are going for notch lapels these days, but I see either a peak lapel or a shawl collar are far better; after all, a dinner suit is supposed to differ from a day suit.
> 
> I also was looking at your JAB seersucker suit, which I like. I believe that is a taupe stripe. I have a JAB seersucker with a blue/grey stripe, and I disagree with those who criticized you on the other web site which, incidentally, even know what that site is.
> 
> I actually think the white bucks looked great, better than the darker shoes you wore later which were suede and, while lovely, evoked a slighty warmer, more fall-like feeling while the bucks go perfectly well with serrsucker. Both Will on A Suitable Wardrobe, and Allen Flusser recommend them with summer suits so you are in good company. I can see someone's criticizing white patent leather loafers with hardware on them, as were comically featured as a gift to Chevy Chase in the movie "Vacation", but white bucks are the quintessential summer dress shoe so feel free to wear them. Those who criticize don't always know a lot. The deep pink shirt looked fine...maybe a softer pink would have been pleasing to more people.
> 
> A medium to light blue and white seersucker stripe suit worn with a white button down shirt is a summer clasic. While an oxford cloth shirt is a bit heavier in weight than a pinpoint, the rough textures of the seersucker and the oxford go well together, I think. Again, white bucks provide a perfect accessory to accompany the suit.


You've certainly been doing your research on me, both on here, and on That Other Website. In brief, to answer your questions, I've only tried on a DB waistcoat once, which did fit me quite nicely, but was in a material that was far too bold for me to ever considering purchase (it was Phineas Cole, at Paul Stuart, here in NYC).

I've not yet broken out the seersucker for the season, as it's been rather cool in NYC so far this late spring (summer only calendrically starts either Wednesday or Thursday, I believe), but the season for it will soon be upon us - it's to be over 90F by Thursday. I will try wearing seersucker with white bucks again, despite comments to the contrary seen elsewhere.

I will be in a tuxedo this Wednesday evening - a summer benefit party at the Met Museum. If photos are taken, I will try to post. Unhappily, it's predicted to be nearly 90F on Wednesday as well as over 90F on Thursday - not weather for a tuxedo. Cummerbund, not waistcoat, in this weather.


----------



## upr_crust

*Back to work, after a three-day weekend . . .*

After a short respite out of town, Monday morning strikes again.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Burberry
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Dunhill
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - New & Lingwood


I like that red tie. Charvet, eh? Really must get out that way sometime.


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> I like that red tie. Charvet, eh? Really must get out that way sometime.


I believe that the Saks at the Pru should carry Charvet (though I buy mine, when I do buy, at Bergdorf's in NYC).


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing for the anticipated heat (though the worst of it won't happen until tomorrow and Thursday in NYC).

Suit - JAB
Shirt & tie - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## AbleRiot

UPR - I'm sorry but I've enjoyed your daily attires until this one because I think a pair of brown/tan shoes would have complimented it better. PLUS, it's also a major pet-peeve of mine that belt and shoes be of the same shade. 
Other than the shoes, however, your attire today just breathes cooler temps for what we are about to experience in the NY-NJ area.

By the way, I hope that was not dirt on the inner left pant leg I noticed in the pic of you sitting down.

Stay Cool!



upr_crust said:


> Dressing for the anticipated heat (though the worst of it won't happen until tomorrow and Thursday in NYC).
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Shoes - J & M


----------



## upr_crust

Today's choice of footwear was an experiment, and I've no navy blue belts (certainly not in leather). As it is, I might have worn white bucks with this suit, and I don't have a white belt either (my association of white shoes and belt is "a full Cleveland" - not a style I would wish to emulate).

As it happens, I've not worn this suit since last summer, and the stain on the left trouser cuff was an unpleasant little surprise to start my Tuesday (but I am not a fan of Tuesdays in general, so the appearance of this stain only goes to prove my premise that, all other conditions being equal, Tuesdays will suck).



AbleRiot said:


> UPR - I'm sorry but I've enjoyed your daily attires until this one because I think a pair of brown/tan shoes would have complimented it better. PLUS, it's also a major pet-peeve of mine that belt and shoes be of the same shade.
> Other than the shoes, however, your attire today just breathes cooler temps for what we are about to experience in the NY-NJ area.
> 
> By the way, I hope that was not dirt on the inner left pant leg I noticed in the pic of you sitting down.
> 
> Stay Cool!


----------



## TheMac

I actually really like those shoes. In general I really love suede shoes... I'm not sure if they fit with the rest of the outfit, but thanks so much for posting your shoes. Where did you get them? How much were they?


----------



## upr_crust

TheMac said:


> I actually really like those shoes. In general I really love suede shoes... I'm not sure if they fit with the rest of the outfit, but thanks so much for posting your shoes. Where did you get them? How much were they?


The combo of shoes with suit was predicated on the fact that I had just received the shoes, and I hadn't, until yesterday, worn any seersucker. The shoes are a bit dark for the suit, though they did carry through the color scheme (they're navy).

The brand name is Johnston & Murphy, and I bought them at one of their factory outlets (they were ordered at the store - they were out of stock in my size, then the first delivery sent me the right shoe box with the wrong shoes in them - a call to the store fixed that quickly). On sale from the outlet, they were about 100 USD, and I can tell you that they are quite comfortable.


----------



## sunjh2004

Never posted any pictures here. Was in Newport last week. Got this random picture from my friend and it looks quite nice. haha. Please comment. Did the shoes look right?


----------



## sensible

Hi Upr_Crust,

The seersucker suit looks very nice and it is appropriate for the few days of hot weather you're having. Here in western Kansas, it will be over 100 for a week which is certainly unpleasant. The navy shoes are lovely, and I think they would also look great with a suit in light grey and, say, a medium blue shirt. I still think the white bucks looked best with the seersucker. While white patent loafers with hardware would look gaudy, white bucks are a classic and, in my opinion, actually look less 'bright' with a suit of very light tonality than dark shoes.

The navy striped suit you wore earlier, just before the seersucker, is nice and elegant. Stripes are my favorite pattern, and chalk stripes my favorite stripe. Allen Flusser maintains that a DB chalk striped suit is the most elegant of the day suits. I like all classic patterns, however, and I have suits in all of them: stripes, solids, Glen Plaids, windowpanes, houndstooths, herringbones and birdseyes. I think I have seen you wear suits in all of these patterns but a houndstooth, but I likely just missed this patttern.

I enjoy how you mix patterns. Although I wear patterned neckties with all types of suits, I am a bit timid in putting a patterned suit with a patterned shirt unless the suit is a non-solid solid like a herringbone, for example. I have lots of 'fancy' shirts, but I find myself not wearing them except with a solid suit. I know how experts who write books say you can mix patterns as long as the scale of them is different (vary the width of the stripes for example), but whenever I put a striped shirt with a striped or plaid shirt, it never seems to look right. I guess I need more practice. I actually have that same yellow shirt with a blue windowpane from Tyrwitt that you have, but I only wear it with a solid or almost solid suit. It looks great, I think, with a charcoal blue three piece herringbone suit I have. That is why I like it when you post the color of the suit you wear; it gives me an idea of how other people put colors together.



upr_crust said:


> The combo of shoes with suit was predicated on the fact that I had just received the shoes, and I hadn't, until yesterday, worn any seersucker. The shoes are a bit dark for the suit, though they did carry through the color scheme (they're navy).
> 
> The brand name is Johnston & Murphy, and I bought them at one of their factory outlets (they were ordered at the store - they were out of stock in my size, then the first delivery sent me the right shoe box with the wrong shoes in them - a call to the store fixed that quickly). On sale from the outlet, they were about 100 USD, and I can tell you that they are quite comfortable.


----------



## upr_crust

sensible said:


> Hi Upr_Crust,
> 
> The seersucker suit looks very nice and it is appropriate for the few days of hot weather you're having. Here in western Kansas, it will be over 100 for a week which is certainly unpleasant. The navy shoes are lovely, and I think they would also look great with a suit in light grey and, say, a medium blue shirt. I still think the white bucks looked best with the seersucker. While white patent loafers with hardware would look gaudy, white bucks are a classic and, in my opinion, actually look less 'bright' with a suit of very light tonality than dark shoes.
> 
> The navy striped suit you wore earlier, just before the seersucker, is nice and elegant. Stripes are my favorite pattern, and chalk stripes my favorite stripe. Allen Flusser maintains that a DB chalk striped suit is the most elegant of the day suits. I like all classic patterns, however, and I have suits in all of them: stripes, solids, Glen Plaids, windowpanes, houndstooths, herringbones and birdseyes. I think I have seen you wear suits in all of these patterns but a houndstooth, but I likely just missed this patttern.
> 
> I enjoy how you mix patterns. Although I wear patterned neckties with all types of suits, I am a bit timid in putting a patterned suit with a patterned shirt unless the suit is a non-solid solid like a herringbone, for example. I have lots of 'fancy' shirts, but I find myself not wearing them except with a solid suit. I know how experts who write books say you can mix patterns as long as the scale of them is different (vary the width of the stripes for example), but whenever I put a striped shirt with a striped or plaid shirt, it never seems to look right. I guess I need more practice. I actually have that same yellow shirt with a blue windowpane from Tyrwitt that you have, but I only wear it with a solid or almost solid suit. It looks great, I think, with a charcoal blue three piece herringbone suit I have. That is why I like it when you post the color of the suit you wear; it gives me an idea of how other people put colors together.


Shamefully, I eschewed even a seersucker suit over the last three days for daywear, settling for polo shirts and either khakis or linen trousers - my office is "business casual". (On Wednesday evening, I was in a tuxedo for a benefit event at the Metropolitan Museum, but that was a matter of going from an air-conditioned apartment, to an air-conditioned car to an air-conditioned museum, and back again - no exposure to an overheated subway, or to much of the heat of outdoors in general.)

It is to be less warm and humid by Monday - I will have to drag the seersucker out again for an airing. I believe that I'll try the white bucks with the taupe stripe seersucker, and I agree that the matte finish of white bucks reduces the "glare". I hadn't thought to wear the navy suede shoes with any suits but seersucker or pincord, but perhaps with odd trousers and a sports jacket (I will have to experiment . . .).

Your inventory of my suits is remarkable - as it is, I've only a sports jacket or two in houndstooth (and a few shirts as well - indulgences from Tyrwhitt or Lewin on markdown, I believe). You may remember what I've got better than I do myself (for shame . . . ).

I am glad that my posting stimulate ideas as to how to coordinate patterns and colors - it's an ongoing learning experience for me, and one that is pleasurable in the practice (at least when it's not deadly hot and humid).

Have a fine weekend.


----------



## sensible

I have seen the houndstooth jacket you have (I think you have at least two); although the size of the check would be a bit large for a suit, it is perfect for an odd jacket. A black and white mini houndstooth suit is a classic that, in a tropical weight cloth, looks excellent for spring. Worn with a white shirt and a black Grenadine necktie, it is a great combination. You might think about one of those for next spring. It's definitely different enough from your Glen Plaid of similar coloration to warrant a purchase.

In my opinion, houndstooth generally looks better in tropical cloth because it looks more 'crisp' that way, while Glen Plaids can look very elegant in a flannel. The 'muted' look a fall weight cloth gives to a Glen Plaid in a darker shade is very desirable. Will from _A Suitable Wardrobe _did feature a mid grey flannel houndstooth in what he called West of England cloth that looks very nice, however.

I mentioned the seven 'major' patterns of stripe, solid, Glen Plaid, windowpane, houndstooth, herringbone and birdseye before. I actually try to have at least one suit in each of those patterns in what I consider to be nine 'major' colors for suits and to have striped and solid suits in both DB and SB models. The colors I like to have include: charcoal, medium grey, navy/charcoal blue, brown, olive, taupe, tan, light grey and black. I realize that this constitutes more earth toned suits than most people would want, but I always have liked them, particularly with yellow/gold, tan and ecru shirts. Since I work at a place where most men dress somewhere between 'business-sloppy' and a-step-above-homeless, I am still far better clothed in earth toned suits than my colleagues.

As you well know, Upr_Crust, there is no end to what one can buy and, like a lot of things, you always find yourself thinking of a reason to buy something you don't need. One could add, to the pattern list, nailhead, but that is very close to birdseye.

As I have said before, I love your six-on-two DB's. I have several six-on-two DB's and a few six-on-one DB's, but I have not seen you in one of those six-on-one DB's. The long roll of the lapel can be a nice touch and some people, such as Prince Charles, button their six-on-two DB's at the lower button to acheive a similar effect to a six-on-one. One could never be criticized for emulating a man as well dressed as Charles. I do believe, however, that you have some 3-roll-2 suits which are a BB favorite. The six-on-three DB...now there is a real rarity, but I have seen them. They are likely not favored because they show too little shirt and tie, and remain a mainly a military garment.



upr_crust said:


> Shamefully, I eschewed even a seersucker suit over the last three days for daywear, settling for polo shirts and either khakis or linen trousers - my office is "business casual". (On Wednesday evening, I was in a tuxedo for a benefit event at the Metropolitan Museum, but that was a matter of going from an air-conditioned apartment, to an air-conditioned car to an air-conditioned museum, and back again - no exposure to an overheated subway, or to much of the heat of outdoors in general.)
> 
> It is to be less warm and humid by Monday - I will have to drag the seersucker out again for an airing. I believe that I'll try the white bucks with the taupe stripe seersucker, and I agree that the matte finish of white bucks reduces the "glare". I hadn't thought to wear the navy suede shoes with any suits but seersucker or pincord, but perhaps with odd trousers and a sports jacket (I will have to experiment . . .).
> 
> Your inventory of my suits is remarkable - as it is, I've only a sports jacket or two in houndstooth (and a few shirts as well - indulgences from Tyrwhitt or Lewin on markdown, I believe). You may remember what I've got better than I do myself (for shame . . . ).
> 
> I am glad that my posting stimulate ideas as to how to coordinate patterns and colors - it's an ongoing learning experience for me, and one that is pleasurable in the practice (at least when it's not deadly hot and humid).
> 
> Have a fine weekend.


----------



## upr_crust

I do indeed have two houndstooth jackets - a multi-color one in a fairly large (and bold) houndstooth, and a black & white one in a very fine houndstooth, which I've yet to wear this season (adding it to my "to-do" list now). As for buying a suit in a fine black/white houndstooth, that would have to be a "crime of opportunity" - a suit in such a fabric that would fit me well with little alteration, and be at an irresistible price.

To the best of my recollection, I have only one suit in a glen plaid flannel - a black/white three-piece bought at significant discount at Brooks Bros. I very much like the look of the suit (with lapelled waistcoat), but the material itself is less then stellar. I find that glen plaids in worsted fabrics can be as rich-looking as those in flannel.

I can understand a taste for suits in earth tones. I believe that I've stated that somehow I feel more relaxed in earth-toned suits than in the cooler colors (though there seems to be some universal agreement among posters here and at That Other Website that I look at my optimal in medium grey - who knew?). I am sure that, in western Kansas (like much of the rest of the country), anything that is a suit will trump whatever most everyone else is wearing.

I've gone out of my heavy-duty double-breasted phase. When I was heavier, I had many D/B suits, some of them in 6 x 1 button stance, which gave my body a longer "line", which I desperately needed. Now, I've only two D/B suits in rotation - one grey and one a mid-blue glen plaid that I had made at Brooks about two years ago. I've never been tall or thin enough to assay a 6 x 3 D/B suit - the only person I've ever seen live wear such a suit well was a high school classmate who wore such a suit (a Canali) to our 25th high school class reunion (our 40th is coming up next year - yikes!). As he was 6'1" and about 170 lbs. at the time, he made an exceedingly fine impression in the suit.



sensible said:


> I have seen the houndstooth jacket you have (I think you have at least two); although the size of the check would be a bit large for a suit, it is perfect for an odd jacket. A black and white mini houndstooth suit is a classic that, in a tropical weight cloth, looks excellent for spring. Worn with a white shirt and a black Grenadine necktie, it is a great combination. You might think about one of those for next spring. It's definitely different enough from your Glen Plaid of similar coloration to warrant a purchase.
> 
> In my opinion, houndstooth generally looks better in tropical cloth because it looks more 'crisp' that way, while Glen Plaids can look very elegant in a flannel. The 'muted' look a fall weight cloth gives to a Glen Plaid in a darker shade is very desirable. Will from _A Suitable Wardrobe _did feature a mid grey flannel houndstooth in what he called West of England cloth that looks very nice, however.
> 
> I mentioned the seven 'major' patterns of stripe, solid, Glen Plaid, windowpane, houndstooth, herringbone and birdseye before. I actually try to have at least one suit in each of those patterns in what I consider to be nine 'major' colors for suits and to have striped and solid suits in both DB and SB models. The colors I like to have include: charcoal, medium grey, navy/charcoal blue, brown, olive, taupe, tan, light grey and black. I realize that this constitutes more earth toned suits than most people would want, but I always have liked them, particularly with yellow/gold, tan and ecru shirts. Since I work at a place where most men dress somewhere between 'business-sloppy' and a-step-above-homeless, I am still far better clothed in earth toned suits than my colleagues.
> 
> As you well know, Upr_Crust, there is no end to what one can buy and, like a lot of things, you always find yourself thinking of a reason to buy something you don't need. One could add, to the pattern list, nailhead, but that is very close to birdseye.
> 
> As I have said before, I love your six-on-two DB's. I have several six-on-two DB's and a few six-on-one DB's, but I have not seen you in one of those six-on-one DB's. The long roll of the lapel can be a nice touch and some people, such as Prince Charles, button their six-on-two DB's at the lower button to acheive a similar effect to a six-on-one. One could never be criticized for emulating a man as well dressed as Charles. I do believe, however, that you have some 3-roll-2 suits which are a BB favorite. The six-on-three DB...now there is a real rarity, but I have seen them. They are likely not favored because they show too little shirt and tie, and remain a mainly a military garment.


----------



## EllaDen

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


Really Handsome

I wear a hat,blouse and skirt


----------



## upr_crust

With milder temperatures, I'm back.

Suit fabric is grey nailhead.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Braces - no brand name
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## sensible

*Yes, I know that three piece black and white glen plaid flannel you have*

I think that suit is very elegant. I don't know about the cloth, but it looks fine to me. Vests with lapels are always a nice touch.I agree with others who say you look great in medium grey. It will 111 here today so I definitely won't wear a suit.



upr_crust said:


> I do indeed have two houndstooth jackets - a multi-color one in a fairly large (and bold) houndstooth, and a black & white one in a very fine houndstooth, which I've yet to wear this season (adding it to my "to-do" list now). As for buying a suit in a fine black/white houndstooth, that would have to be a "crime of opportunity" - a suit in such a fabric that would fit me well with little alteration, and be at an irresistible price.
> 
> To the best of my recollection, I have only one suit in a glen plaid flannel - a black/white three-piece bought at significant discount at Brooks Bros. I very much like the look of the suit (with lapelled waistcoat), but the material itself is less then stellar. I find that glen plaids in worsted fabrics can be as rich-looking as those in flannel.
> 
> I can understand a taste for suits in earth tones. I believe that I've stated that somehow I feel more relaxed in earth-toned suits than in the cooler colors (though there seems to be some universal agreement among posters here and at That Other Website that I look at my optimal in medium grey - who knew?). I am sure that, in western Kansas (like much of the rest of the country), anything that is a suit will trump whatever most everyone else is wearing.
> 
> I've gone out of my heavy-duty double-breasted phase. When I was heavier, I had many D/B suits, some of them in 6 x 1 button stance, which gave my body a longer "line", which I desperately needed. Now, I've only two D/B suits in rotation - one grey and one a mid-blue glen plaid that I had made at Brooks about two years ago. I've never been tall or thin enough to assay a 6 x 3 D/B suit - the only person I've ever seen live wear such a suit well was a high school classmate who wore such a suit (a Canali) to our 25th high school class reunion (our 40th is coming up next year - yikes!). As he was 6'1" and about 170 lbs. at the time, he made an exceedingly fine impression in the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

At 111F I'd be wearing as little as is humanly possible - suits are off the menu, depending on humidity, somewhere in the 80's F range for me.



sensible said:


> I think that suit is very elegant. I don't know about the cloth, but it looks fine to me. Vests with lapels are always a nice touch.I agree with others who say you look great in medium grey. It will 111 here today so I definitely won't wear a suit.


----------



## Shaver

Browsing the archive of this thread and obliged to comment on this post (April 30 2012)

As ever, upr crust, your colours are masterfully blended with an almost covert flourish. The burnt orange tie fairly crackling over a vivid blue shirt, yet this prospective feud being mitigated by the offset deflection of an amber square. This is really appealing work that you have achieved.* All of this framed by a '*just* the right shade of grey' striped suit, as light as it could be whilst still containing strength to support those accessories. An ensemble perfectly finished with what I take to be a well-worn, but very well-cared for, pair of chocolate brown wingtips. Top notch.

And although not highlighted in your images you are wearing what I suspect to be, from this tantalizing glimpse, a rather lovely looking large print paisley silk scarf. I covet this scarf! :redface:

*I'm a rather playful mixer of orange and blue myself (perhaps I'll endure a photo of me being taken and post it here to prove it)


----------



## ManInOTC

Upr_cst you have terrific pics. Where do you buy your socks?


----------



## upr_crust

ManInOTC said:


> Upr_cst you have terrific pics. Where do you buy your socks?


Thank you for the compliment.

Socks are sourced from various places - today's happen to be from Brooks Bros., most likely a clearance sale some number of seasons ago.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Browsing the archive of this thread and obliged to comment on this post (April 30 2012)
> 
> As ever, upr crust, your colours are masterfully blended with an almost covert flourish. The burnt orange tie fairly crackling over a vivid blue shirt, yet this prospective feud being mitigated by the offset deflection of an amber square. This is really appealing work that you have achieved.* All of this framed by a '*just* the right shade of grey' striped suit, as light as it could be whilst still containing strength to support those accessories. An ensemble perfectly finished with what I take to be a well-worn, but very well-cared for, pair of chocolate brown wingtips. Top notch.
> 
> And although not highlighted in your images you are wearing what I suspect to be, from this tantalizing glimpse, a rather lovely looking large print paisley silk scarf. I covet this scarf! :redface:
> 
> *I'm a rather playful mixer of orange and blue myself (perhaps I'll endure a photo of me being taken and post it here to prove it)


I am quite pleased that you found my posting enjoyable, and I must say that I am rather overwhelmed by the ardor of your praise, and impressed with its eloquence, though I am hardly deserving of such extravagant compliments.

As for the silk scarf, you'll have to take a number (like at the deli counter) to covet it - it is rather a popular item in my wardrobe .


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> I am quite pleased that you found my posting enjoyable, and I must say that I am rather overwhelmed by the ardor of your praise, and impressed with its eloquence, though I am hardly deserving of such extravagant compliments.
> 
> As for the silk scarf, you'll have to take a number (like at the deli counter) to covet it - it is rather a popular item in my wardrobe .


You *are* deserving of praise upr-crust and this only partially because of the commitment to exhibiting your outfits not merely your opinions.* If the effect you achieve and which I am compelled to describe, in admittedly rather purple prose, is not calculated then it is intuitive. Either way you have my praise, sir, and I refuse to moderate it! :smile:

* Are any of our fellow members 40 stone 'shut-ins' whose outfits' comprise solely of soiled underpants but who spend their lives pontificating the proprieties of primp on line, I wonder? *ahem* :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

The 40-stone pontificators are all over at that That Other Website, where stroppiness is next to Godliness. (For the North American readers of this posting, please note that in UK weight measurement, a stone is 14 pounds, and "stroppy" is equivalent to "cranky".) When said pontificators get to 60 stone, and their stroppiness gets too much for That Other Website, they are banned, and are forced to concoct their bile at Film Noir Buff, the Devil's Island of websites devoted to menswear, a place remarkably void of original photo postings, at least by and of the local posters.

Rather more seriously, though, this thread, if it is to remain alive, needs more than my modest pictorial contributions in order to maintain itself as a visual dialogue, so if anyone has the impulse to post pictures, he should do so.



Shaver said:


> You *are* deserving of praise upr-crust and this only partially because of the commitment to exhibiting your outfits not merely your opinions.* If the effect you achieve and which I am compelled to describe, in admittedly rather purple prose, is not calculated then it is intuitive. Either way you have my praise, sir, and I refuse to moderate it! :smile:
> 
> * Are any of our fellow members 40 stone 'shut-ins' whose outfits' comprise solely of soiled underpants but who spend their lives pontificating the proprieties of primp on line, I wonder? *ahem* :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> The 40-stone pontificators are all over at that That Other Website, where stroppiness is next to Godliness. (For the North American readers of this posting, please note that in UK weight measurement, a stone is 14 pounds, and "stroppy" is equivalent to "cranky".) When said pontificators get to 60 stone, and their stroppiness gets too much for That Other Website, they are banned, and are forced to concoct their bile at Film Noir Buff, the Devil's Island of websites devoted to menswear, a place remarkably void of original photo postings, at least by and of the local posters.
> 
> Rather more seriously, though, this thread, if it is to remain alive, needs more than my modest pictorial contributions in order to maintain itself as a visual dialogue, so if anyone has the impulse to post pictures, he should do so.


Hmmmm, is that 'other' website the one where they have threads devoted to posting photo's of womens' body parts? I briefly perused but decided it was not really for me.....

Challenge accepted BTW and truth to be told I have already prepared my partner with the perturbing disclosure that I actually wish, nay demand, my image to be captured. Expect postings of me and my ugly mug looking as shifty as if I was in an identity parade (is it a 'line-up' in America?) as soon as the sun deigns to shine over the North West of England.


----------



## K-man21

First two days of work were yesterday and Monday, finally getting around to posting pictures. Business casual attire.

Day 1. 
Pants (banana Republic) and belt (Land's End). 
Shirt (Banana Republic). 
Watch (Tissot PRC200)
Shoes are AE Players in Black Calf. 
Day 2.
Shoes are AE Cliftons in walnut, socks are J Crew. . 
Shirt and pants are Gap, belt is Banana Republic.


----------



## upr_crust

Better late than never - software upgrade at Photobucket.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Ferragamo
Braces - PRL
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - BB


----------



## sensible

This grey nailhead, which I have seen before, is definitely a lovely suit. I think the non-solid solids, herringbone, birdseye and nailhead, are very classy looks for a suit. However, only those of us who love clothes likely take much notice.

I was wondering if you have the semi-formal day suit, the stroller/Stressman/Director's Suit, depending on where you live. Lots has been written about this elegant suit on _A Suitable Wardrobe_. Of the four formal suits, it is the one most quickly fading into oblivion. That is semi-formal evening (tuxedo) is the most often worn while formal evening (tailcoat) is likely second most frequently worn...but a distant second to the tuxedo. With everybody's (incorrectly) wearing tuxedos in the daytime, formal day suits are becoming obsolete, but I think we see the formal day suit (cutaway) in third place as to frequency even though it is more formal than the semi-formal daytime stroller. That's a bit ironic because, as a black jacket and black and grey striped (occasionally checked) trousers, it is closest to a regular day suit. I have not seen you sporting a stroller, and I was wondering if you have one.

Keep up the great dressing.



upr_crust said:


> With milder temperatures, I'm back.
> 
> Suit fabric is grey nailhead.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> Braces - no brand name
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, and to answer your question, no, I have never had occasion to wear a stroller/Stressman/Director's Suit, never mind to own one. I've not seen anyone wear such a thing save for the rather bastardized versions of them worn by shop assistants in places such as Fortnum's, and Harrod's food halls in London. The look is very somber, and as it is not much more formal than a regular suit, I think that may be why it has fallen out of popularity. For proper daytime weddings, I am sure that a cutaway is a more popular choice (and more popular in the UK, as, I am told, it is illegal to be married after dark). Tuxedos are certainly the most popular form of formal/semi-formal evening attire - it would take a very specific profession (as an orchestral conductor, perhaps) or a very public and august place in society for one to own a white tie ensemble in this day and age (not that I've not wondered what I'd look like in such an ensemble). Sic transit gloria mundi . . .



sensible said:


> This grey nailhead, which I have seen before, is definitely a lovely suit. I think the non-solid solids, herringbone, birdseye and nailhead, are very classy looks for a suit. However, only those of us who love clothes likely take much notice.
> 
> I was wondering if you have the semi-formal day suit, the stroller/Stressman/Director's Suit, depending on where you live. Lots has been written about this elegant suit on _A Suitable Wardrobe_. Of the four formal suits, it is the one most quickly fading into oblivion. That is semi-formal evening (tuxedo) is the most often worn while formal evening (tailcoat) is likely second most frequently worn...but a distant second to the tuxedo. With everybody's (incorrectly) wearing tuxedos in the daytime, formal day suits are becoming obsolete, but I think we see the formal day suit (cutaway) in third place as to frequency even though it is more formal than the semi-formal daytime stroller. That's a bit ironic because, as a black jacket and black and grey striped (occasionally checked) trousers, it is closest to a regular day suit. I have not seen you sporting a stroller, and I was wondering if you have one.
> 
> Keep up the great dressing.


----------



## sensible

Thank you Upr_crust, for your prompt reply. I've always liked the stroller and I've always wanted one, but I'm not sure where to wear it. An old book (1960's) by Esquire, (_Good Grooming for Men_), says that you wear this outfit "to semi-formal wedding before six, to church on Easter, Christmas and other special days, and for less formal official receptions."

The stroller does also come in DB models, but then it is even more like a day suit. In the SB model, I think the stroller properly has one button, peaked lapels and jetted puckets, setting it apart from day suits. "Captain Peacock", the floor supervisor on the British Comedy _Are You Being Served_ always wore a stroller. I think it matched well his rather stuffy demeanor.

I don't understand the Latin. I can speak half-decent French and Spanish, and I'm working on improving my Russian, but it's a challenging language. I traveled from one end of Russia to the other (by train) two years ago and, while the scenery is far from spectacular, the people, contrary to popular belief, are wonderful, particularly if you speak some of their language.

Moscow is extremely expensive, and clothes there, it is said, are 15% or more more expensive than in western Europe. I know, from looking at men's wear in Moscow, that there were no bargains, or at least none that I could find.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, and to answer your question, no, I have never had occasion to wear a stroller/Stressman/Director's Suit, never mind to own one. I've not seen anyone wear such a thing save for the rather bastardized versions of them worn by shop assistants in places such as Fortnum's, and Harrod's food halls in London. The look is very somber, and as it is not much more formal than a regular suit, I think that may be why it has fallen out of popularity. For proper daytime weddings, I am sure that a cutaway is a more popular choice (and more popular in the UK, as, I am told, it is illegal to be married after dark). Tuxedos are certainly the most popular form of formal/semi-formal evening attire - it would take a very specific profession (as an orchestral conductor, perhaps) or a very public and august place in society for one to own a white tie ensemble in this day and age (not that I've not wondered what I'd look like in such an ensemble). Sic transit gloria mundi . . .


----------



## upr_crust

"Sic transit gloria mundi", translates as "Thus passes the glory of the world".

For reference sake, today's suit is a pale taupe stripe.

It is to be in the upper 80's F/32C today in NYC, and I've a members' preview at the Museum of Modern Art to attend this evening, so what better time to wear something designed for hot weather and that, by modern standards, is somewhat eccentric?(Eccentricity of attire at a MoMA opening is a given).

Suit - JAB
Shirt, tie and shoes - BB


----------



## sensible

*With all this hot weather you may want to buy more seersuckers and maybe add a pincord*

You're looking very sharp in that seersucker upr_crust. It will be 109 here today, but they are promising a cool down to 100-105 for next week, and I hope we get it. I have been looking at a pincord suit at Paul Fredrick, a Pennsylvania company that originally started out making just shirts. The all white pincord looks sharp in the catalog and on line, but I think it would be just "too much' in real life, don't you think? I'd be interested to know what you think.

I think I will go with the medium blue and white striped seersucker. Rather than the traditional seersucker stripe, this suit has a very thinn, almost pincord, type of stripe. I think I'd be more comfortable with that one than with an all white pincord.

I know the places you mention. I lived in New York City (Washington Heights) for ten years. My girlfriend and I own an apartment in brooklyn and she lives there. I love the city, and I think fall is the livliest time of year there. I used to love to walk across the GWB,especially when the leaves were turning in October on the tress over on the cliffs of the New Jersey side.

Thanks for the translation. I knew with "mundi" in it, it had to have something to do with world because of "monde" and "mundo" in French and Spanish.

Keep up the great work and thanks for the color mention.



upr_crust said:


> "Sic transit gloria mundi", translates as "Thus passes the glory of the world".
> 
> For reference sake, today's suit is a pale taupe stripe.
> 
> It is to be in the upper 80's F/32C today in NYC, and I've a members' preview at the Museum of Modern Art to attend this evening, so what better time to wear something designed for hot weather and that, by modern standards, is somewhat eccentric?(Eccentricity of attire at a MoMA opening is a given).
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt, tie and shoes - BB


----------



## hamdiedwards

*Today: khakis and band-collar shirt*

from https://spottedhat.com/node/49


----------



## bernoulli

<lurking mode off>

Upr,

Wonderful stuff. Never thought of a button down with a bow tie, but it works. And the socks too! I usually am a risk taker person, but you took eccentricity to a whole new level - and it works! (I am repeating myself, so will shut up now).


----------



## upr_crust

Always a pleasure to hear from you, bernoulli.

As for choice of shirt and socks for today, I was advised by cyber-sources (those more experienced than me with the wearing of seersucker suits) that, as seersucker is rather casual, that buttondown shirts are entirely proper with seersucker suits, and the socks happen to be the right color to go with the taupe stripes of the suit material. The socks were hand-me-downs from my late husband - he probably bought them, wore them once or twice, then forgot that he owned them, or he decided that they didn't suit him (a common pattern of acquisition for him).

The bow tie was chosen as I needed remedial practice in tying a bow tie, a fact I found out when I tried to tie my formal black bow tie last Wednesday - I needed some help in getting it tied properly. Today's iteration, I was able to tie without assistance. Practice makes perfect (or thereabouts).



bernoulli said:


> <lurking mode off>
> 
> Upr,
> 
> Wonderful stuff. Never thought of a button down with a bow tie, but it works. And the socks too! I usually am a risk taker person, but you took eccentricity to a whole new level - and it works! (I am repeating myself, so will shut up now).


----------



## sensible

I agree about the buttondown shirt with a seersucker suit. I think it looks better than a more formal shirt, such as one with French Cuffs. While oxford cloth is more casual than pinpoint, I think oxford cloth might be too warm for the days when seersucker is worn.


----------



## Mox

I find your ensemble very pleasing to my eye, Upr. Not only does it look comfortable to wear, but it engenders comfort in the psyche. I haven't been in favor of the wider seersucker, but the narrow stripes in taupe is something I would feel good about wearing myself. I find that the shirt and socks offer a comforting blend, while the shoes and tie offer enough pop to keep my attention.

I'm glad you were able to bring an item with special meaning into today's presentation.


----------



## upr_crust

sensible said:


> You're looking very sharp in that seersucker upr_crust. It will be 109 here today, but they are promising a cool down to 100-105 for next week, and I hope we get it. I have been looking at a pincord suit at Paul Fredrick, a Pennsylvania company that originally started out making just shirts. The all white pincord looks sharp in the catalog and on line, but I think it would be just "too much' in real life, don't you think? I'd be interested to know what you think.
> 
> I think I will go with the medium blue and white striped seersucker. Rather than the traditional seersucker stripe, this suit has a very thinn, almost pincord, type of stripe. I think I'd be more comfortable with that one than with an all white pincord.
> 
> I know the places you mention. I lived in New York City (Washington Heights) for ten years. My girlfriend and I own an apartment in brooklyn and she lives there. I love the city, and I think fall is the livliest time of year there. I used to love to walk across the GWB,especially when the leaves were turning in October on the tress over on the cliffs of the New Jersey side.
> 
> Thanks for the translation. I knew with "mundi" in it, it had to have something to do with world because of "monde" and "mundo" in French and Spanish.
> 
> Keep up the great work and thanks for the color mention.


Today was the last day this week that I will attempt a suit - it was too hot and humid, even after sunset, this evening to comfortably wear even seersucker.

I've seen the white pincord from Paul Fredrick in one of their latest catalogs, and I believe that you are correct in thinking that it looks good on the page, but in real life, it might be overwhelming. Even the two seersucker suits, and the one pincord suit I own need to be handled with care in terms of color balance - they are so much lighter and brighter in color than even the lightest grey suits I own. Pincord, I also find, stays neater than seersucker, but is less cool to wear.

You're welcome both for the translation, and the color description.



Mox said:


> I find your ensemble very pleasing to my eye, Upr. Not only does it look comfortable to wear, but it engenders comfort in the psyche. I haven't been in favor of the wider seersucker, but the narrow stripes in taupe is something I would feel good about wearing myself. I find that the shirt and socks offer a comforting blend, while the shoes and tie offer enough pop to keep my attention.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to bring an item with special meaning into today's presentation.


Thank you - glad that I seem to have gotten it somewhat right today!


----------



## arkirshner

upr,

The BB nearest me generally only has Madisons in my size. As the dimentions of the various BB models vary, and as you have several different BB models, if you take your size in a Madison as a base, what differences in sizes do you take in the models that you have? By the way, your comment about FNB's site reminded me that years ago here I used to look forward to his comments. I don't think I ever understood how he came to be banned. Yes , there is a lot of bile at his site, bile at a level that I can only take visiting once a month at the most. Its a shame because some of the content is well worth reading.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## upr_crust

To answer your question, I'm a 42R in a Madison, in their current incarnation (BB slimmed down their cuts across the board - Madison, Regent, and Fitzgerald), and in a Regent or a Fitzgerald, I am a 43R. There seem to be very few Regents made, but the Madison model seems to be taking over for that line - especially if the model has side vents or flat front trousers.

As for FNB, I am given to understand that the originator of the site was knowledgeable about menswear, but by the time that I became active here, he had already been banned, and the other posters at FNB seem to delight in their own biliousness. It was entertaining to read, as satire, once or twice, but otherwise it is not something that I'd care to read on a regular basis.



arkirshner said:


> upr,
> 
> The BB nearest me generally only has Madisons in my size. As the dimentions of the various BB models vary, and as you have several different BB models, if you take your size in a Madison as a base, what differences in sizes do you take in the models that you have? By the way, your comment about FNB's site reminded me that years ago here I used to look forward to his comments. I don't think I ever understood how he came to be banned. Yes , there is a lot of bile at his site, bile at a level that I can only take visiting once a month at the most. Its a shame because some of the content is well worth reading.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan


----------



## neorxnawang

Suit: Medium grey Irish linen from StudioSuits.com (first try out, it's really hot here in Cleveland today)
Shirt: Tyrwhitt plain white oxford
Shoes: Black Gucci bit loafers
Tie: Blue floral
Belt: Pat Areias

The StudioSuits.com suit is OK. Nothing to write home about either way; a decent inexpensive linen suit for a scorcher of a day. I wouldn't wear it to court but I felt OK wearing it to a deposition today. I feel like I should get the pants let out in the seat. Apparently my butt is bigger than the typical StudioSuits customer :-(


----------



## Shaver

*Weekend Casual Part 1*
















How I love this belt, the patina is so well developed. The shoes are merely a 'knockabout' pair of wingtips. The pink socks pick up rather discretely a minor colour of the shirt.


----------



## Shaver

*Weekend Casual Part 2*
















My ultra casual linen jacket, if I'm leaving the house and going nowhere special it's often to be found on my back. The trousers are a micro ribbed chino their semi solid texture is one which I find very pleasing. The whole outfit is intended for general utilitarian use; today's being the weekly shop and running a few errands.


----------



## Mox

I can see why the jacket is a favorite knock-about, Shaver.


----------



## ManInOTC

You have terrific fashion sense, Shaver!


----------



## Shaver

ManInOTC said:


> You have terrific fashion sense, Shaver!





Mox said:


> I can see why the jacket is a favorite knock-about, Shaver.


Thank you gentlemen for your kind words.

I believe that this particular thread is one of the most important of the whole forum and would encourage each member to consider assisting the esteemed upr_crust in populating it with images. :icon_smile:


----------



## Wildblue

The wife and I for a nice night out a couple weeks ago. Just haven't gotten around to posting the pic.


----------



## Shaver

_Very_ dapper indeed Wildblue. I must say that you and your good lady compliment one another's style to a tee.

Great hat too! I have craved one exactly like that for some time now: I really need to summon up the courage to wear one.




Wildblue said:


> The wife and I for a nice night out a couple weeks ago. Just haven't gotten around to posting the pic.


----------



## Wildblue

Thanks, shaver! I HIGHLY recommend a good fedora to compliment a dress outfit. That one is a Selentino Sterling, although my favorite fedora is a Selentino Queen, which is one step model higher.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver and Wildblue are in very similar stances in these photos except for one key difference (I am not referencing the presence of a nice lady); anybody care to comment?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Shaver and Wildblue are in very similar stances in these photos except for one key difference (I am not referencing the presence of a nice lady); anybody care to comment?


oh cripes! Is my trouser zip undone, *again*?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Shaver and Wildblue are in very similar stances in these photos except for one key difference (I am not referencing the presence of a nice lady); anybody care to comment?


Wait! No! Hang on; I've got it! Shaver is clearly smoking a joint.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

A swing and a miss...A swing and a miss...no, it's something else.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> A swing and a miss...A swing and a miss...no, it's something else.


My jacket is buttoned?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> A swing and a miss...A swing and a miss...no, it's something else.


Could I galvanise your alacritous statement of purpose?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> My jacket is buttoned?


Bingo. No real purpose. I was just curious as to if anybody has any opinion about this subtle difference in pose.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Bingo. No real purpose. I was just curious as to if anybody has any opinion about this subtle difference in pose.


I resolve that my own jacket must _always_ be buttoned, when I am standing. This ritual is required for the button being designed as the fulcrum of the garment, and the jacket's drape depends upon this closure. I have acquired an almost 'sleight of hand' motion whereby my left mitt sweeps across my jacket whilst I begin to rise from a seated position and voila! fastened up by the moment I am erect.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I really like the imagery. I think we could market an action figure with that as its' wind-up motion.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

For my part, I have always adhered to only doing one or the other, that is, either hand in the pocket OR jacket buttoned. I was taught by a man whose advice I respect that while the latter is formal or somewhat so, the former is decidedly casual and thus the two are incongruous. 

I definitely do not go so far as to call this a rule, but I wondered if others have opinions on the subject (now knowing yours Shaver).


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> I really like the imagery. I think we could market an action figure with that as its' wind-up motion.


A Shaver action figure! With a cord at the back which when rung rousts a report of randomly regurgitated rancid rhetoric rummaged from rubbishy rotten reason.


----------



## Mox

wrwhiteknight said:


> I definitely do not go so far as to call this a rule, but I wondered if others have opinions on the subject (now knowing yours Shaver).


I now do my best to not put my hands in my pockets. The body language expressed by hands relaxed at your sides typically exhibits greater confidence. I have muscle fatigue issues, and doing this also helps me to keep my back straight, avoiding slouching.


----------



## Shaver

Mox said:


> I now do my best to not put my hands in my pockets. The body language expressed by hands relaxed at your sides typically exhibits greater confidence. I have muscle fatigue issues, and doing this also helps me to keep my back straight, avoiding slouching.


A hand in each pocket at the same time *is* a poor look, I believe. One hand so arranged, however, allows for an insouciant demeanour which can be very fetching.


----------



## Mox

Agreed. I do not take issue with a single hand in the pocket if the other hand knows what it is doing, as it were. I don't think I have that down yet. I still try to avoid it for myself, due to the temptation to slouch.


----------



## Shaver

Mox said:


> Agreed. I do not take issue with a single hand in the pocket if the other hand knows what it is doing, as it were. I don't think I have that down yet. I still try to avoid it for myself, due to the temptation to slouch.


Hello Mox, cigarettes are a marvellous prop to occupy that loose 'other' hand.

Admittedly certain vested interests (the Anti-Freedom Do-Gooder's League are one organisation which spring primarily to mind) have expressed doubts in respect of the healthiness of the habit. All this being so there are, supplementary to the distraction of a loose limb, ample fine opportunities for dashing gentlemanly behaviour and a cavalcade of somewhat charming accessorification from which to select.


----------



## upr_crust

Long time, no post, or so it seems. Despite the warmth of today, I have cause to be somewhat dressed up, as I am having brunch with friends at the Members Dining Room of the Metropolitan Museum of Art this afternoon, a venue which rather demands some minimum level of attire. Here's what I came up with - all BB - navy blazer, trousers, shirt, PS, socks and shoes (belt is PRL).


----------



## Mox

That reminds me: my dues...

I have tried both switchblade and balisong, but neither were well accepted. One hand is usually already occupied with a cane at any rate, and hand-in-pocket looks odd in combination, so it isn't typically much of a concern.


----------



## Shaver

Mox said:


> That reminds me: my dues...
> 
> I have tried both switchblade and balisong, but neither were well accepted. One hand is usually already occupied with a cane at any rate, and hand-in-pocket looks odd in combination, so it isn't typically much of a concern.


Balisong are a touch baroque for my taste, a flick being more traditional.

More seriously, do you wear a cane or are you merely extending the jest?

For rational that eludes me, but never-the-less delivers my opinion, I cannot at this age allow myself such a device. Once a more stately senescence is achieved I shall be purchasing and promenading a door knob handle cane with pride.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> Hello Mox, cigarettes are a marvellous prop to occupy that loose 'other' hand.
> 
> Admittedly certain vested interests (the Anti-Freedom Do-Gooder's League are one organisation which spring primarily to mind) have expressed doubts in respect of the healthiness of the habit. All this being so there are, supplementary to the distraction of a loose limb, ample fine opportunities for dashing gentlemanly behaviour and a cavalcade of somewhat charming accessorification from which to select.


It don't take no kind of fancy talk to say cigarettes is dumb.

I cannot understand how smoking can do anything but _detract_ from your appearance.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> It don't take no kind of fancy talk to say cigarettes is dumb.
> 
> I cannot understand how smoking can do anything but _detract_ from your appearance.


oh, tosh and piffle my fine fellow.

Please, I implore you to describe how the elegance of the fumigatory art, it's customs, and it's paraphenalia might possibly detract from your appearance.......

Whilst you are about this task might I be bold and enquire: do you consume alcohol?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> It don't take no kind of fancy talk to say cigarettes is dumb.


As evidenced. Was that a direct quote from Billy the Kid? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

No I don't consume alcohol at all. However, I do have an espresso affliction.

Smoking is bad for your health. Smoking is bad for the health of everyone who happens to be around you, and often these people did not choose to be near you, but must suffer the presence of smokers anyway. I think that this impacts on appearance because it is an overt communication of a personal values, much as is dressing like a messy oaf, or dressing very dapper.


----------



## Mox

Shaver said:


> More seriously, do you wear a cane or are you merely extending the jest?


I do, for ambulatory assistance. My current piece is similar to this in cherry wood: https://www.canemasters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3_56&products_id=474

At 44, it would normally be a bit early to carry one, but concessions must be made. I can get about for short distances without one, as in the home, but the cane assists me a great deal when I am away from available walls on which I may steady myself. I originally used one of the ubiquitous black canes readily available in medical shops for very little money, but as I began to use it regularly, I decided to spend the money on a piece a bit more becoming.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> No I don't consume alcohol at all. However, I do have an espresso affliction.
> 
> Smoking is bad for your health. Smoking is bad for the health of everyone who happens to be around you, and often these people did not choose to be near you, but must suffer the presence of smokers anyway. I think that this impacts on appearance because it is an overt communication of a personal values, much as is dressing like a messy oaf, or dressing very dapper.


Hello wrw. Ah, well you have rather undone one aspect of defense that I was contriving. My admiration is given to you in your refraining from the booze. I am an abstainer also (but do not inflict this belief on others).

My health is, candidly, my own business. I am certain that you will be able to appreciate and respect this.

As to the health of others - the data, propoganda in truth, does not convincingly support passive smoking as a tangible, measurable and therefore applicable effect. Even still, in England we are not permitted to smoke in enclosed public spaces so nobody suffers the effects of my exhalations anyway. The number one destructive force to the health of all the peoples of this planet is the automobile, and this by some considerable degree. The effects of this include (but are not limited to) the basic fatalities of collision accident to the pollutant fumes resultant of the internal combustion engine to the annihilation of the environment by the limitless avarice of the oil companies. Nobody 'tut-tut's at drivers....

No personal value is implicit nor explicit in the choice to smoke, it is merely a minor pleasure that I allow myself. Irrespective of any perceived injurious effect, proven or unproven, a significant body of thought believes smoking to impart a cache, a suave sophistication. Like it or dislike it; smoking is considered to be 'cool'.


----------



## Shaver

Mox said:


> I do, for ambulatory assistance. My current piece is similar to this in cherry wood: https://www.canemasters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3_56&products_id=474
> 
> At 44, it would normally be a bit early to carry one, but concessions must be made. I can get about for short distances without one, as in the home, but the cane assists me a great deal when I am away from available walls on which I may steady myself. I originally used one of the ubiquitous black canes readily available in medical shops for very little money, but as I began to use it regularly, I decided to spend the money on a piece a bit more becoming.


Hello Mox

I sympathise enormously with your plight. One one of my closest friends is similarly, but more grievously, affected. I am certain that you have adapted admirably, though. As I have previously indicated, as soon as I feel able, I intend to employ such a device for mere swagger and sense that you are able to derive similar effect from your neccesity.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit & tie - JAB
Shirt - BB
Shoes - Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Well spoken as always, but agree to disagree on almost all fronts. I do agree that of course cars pollute and kill, but what's that got to do with the price of eggs in China?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Well spoken as always, but agree to disagree on almost all fronts. I do agree that of course cars pollute and kill, but what's that got to do with the price of eggs in China?


Thank you.

I merely mentioned the automobile industry to buttress my point i.e. that there is zero evidence for any health issues associated with the mythological effect that is called passive smoking but whilst there exists overwhelming evidence for the motor vehicle issue it excites at best marginal hostile comment.

There is a conclusion to be drawn from this effect. Big Pharma promote and fund the anti smoking lobby (multi millions to be generated from marketing cessative chemistry) and the Petro Chemical industry simply brook no dissent (as illustrated by their ability to mobilise the major armed forces to undertake land grabs on their behalf). That individuals blithely follow the lead of globalist corporations is rather sad.

*ahem* here endeth the sermon


----------



## eagle2250

Shaver said:


> Hello wrw. Ah, well you have rather undone one aspect of defense that I was contriving. My admiration is given to you in your refraining from the booze. I am an abstainer also (but do not inflict this belief on others).
> 
> My health is, candidly, my own business. I am certain that you will be able to appreciate and respect this.
> 
> As to the health of others - the data, propoganda in truth, does not convincingly support passive smoking as a tangible, measurable and therefore applicable effect. Even still, in England we are not permitted to smoke in enclosed public spaces so nobody suffers the effects of my exhalations anyway. The number one destructive force to the health of all the peoples of this planet is the automobile, and this by some considerable degree. The effects of this include (but are not limited to) the basic fatalities of collision accident to the pollutant fumes resultant of the internal combustion engine to the annihilation of the environment by the limitless avarice of the oil companies. Nobody 'tut-tut's at drivers....
> 
> No personal value is implicit nor explicit in the choice to smoke, it is merely a minor pleasure that I allow myself. Irrespective of any perceived injurious effect, proven or unproven, a significant body of thought believes smoking to impart a cache, a suave sophistication. Like it or dislike it; smoking is considered to be 'cool'.


While this is not the forum for such debates, I will take the liberty to call Bullsh*t on your response, Shaver. The detrimental effects of second hand smoke have been proven to be so severe that that reality alone has served as the primary driver for the passage of innumerable legislative measures that prohibit smoking in public places and on public conveyances. Medical studies have shown repeatedly that smokers experience a litany of smoking related illnesses and suffer mortality rates that are significantly higher than those demonstrated by non-smokers. To date, I have buried several relatives and attended the funerals of perhaps a dozen friends who were long-time smokers. Looking upon the faces of those victims, lying in their coffins, I've got to tell you, they didn't look all that "cool" to me...just very, very dead! Smoke if you want, but just don't fool yourself about the long term effects of your addiction and please, don't presume to bullsh*t us in the process!

PS: If you feel the need to debate this further, take it to the Interchange! See you there, I suppose.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> While this is not the forum for such debates, I will take the liberty to call Bullsh*t on your response, Shaver. The detrimental effects of second hand smoke have been proven to be so severe that that reality alone has served as the primary driver for the passage of innumerable legislative measures that prohibit smoking in public places and on public conveyances. Medical studies have shown repeatedly that smokers experience a litany of smoking related illnesses and suffer mortality rates that are significantly higher than those demonstrated by non-smokers. To date, I have buried several relatives and attended the funerals of perhaps a dozen friends who were long-time smokers. Looking upon the faces of those victims, lying in their coffins, I've got to tell you, they didn't look all that "cool" to me...just very, very dead! Smoke if you want, but just don't fool yourself about the long term effects of your addiction and please, don't presume to bullsh*t us in the process!
> 
> PS: If you feel the need to debate this further, take it to the Interchange! See you there, I suppose.


How does one take it to the interchange? As a moderator do you have that power? Or do you simply mean I should start a new thread?

At any rate I am uncomfortable antagonising someone with such an acute emotional association as you exhibit, but that does not make you right.


----------



## Acct2000

Eagle is suggesting that if you want to continue to discuss your views on second hand smoke, you need to start a thread in the interchange forum and stop doing it here. 

I know Eagle in real life; he does not get antagonized easily; I doubt you have achieved that. His real life career put him through situations far more stressful than dealing with someone who is trying to be funny on a message board.

Why don't we get this thread back to where people post pictures and we discuss them?


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thanks for the assist, my friend.


Shaver: I could transfer the post of yours that I quoted earlier to the Interchange, but I think your suggestion of starting a new thread would allow the opportunity to more effectively frame the issue for discussion. Also you might take a few moments to search the AAAC history. The issue you raise has been the subject of previous discussions.


----------



## Shaver

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Why don't we get this thread back to where people post pictures and we discuss them?


Amen to that. I wholeheartedly advocate this suggestion and encourage as many members as possible to submit images.

Apologies if the thread went off-topic.


----------



## upr_crust

Theme and variations - a posting much like mine of yesterday, save for the colors of the seersucker - taupe/white vs. blue/white.

Suit & tie - JAB
Shirt - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## upr_crust

This evening, I am attending the annual garden party at the Frick Collection, and, even though my last two days' worth of postings would be more apropos of a garden party than today's attire, I decided that I wanted to see what a bow tie would look like on me with a conventional dark suit, in this case a navy stripe. Here are the results.

Suit, shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## AbleRiot

Upr - must admit, I am quite envious of you last 3 outfits - and how well you managed the bowtie look in all three!!! BRAVO!


----------



## simonfoy

[/QUOTE]

You tie a mean bow tie Upr. So much better than the pre tied ones. Sorry for the lack of posts I've been very poorly indeed, they'd even asked my wife to sleep the night as I wasn't supposed to make it through the night. Here I am and I've finished Chemo now and just have 21 sessions of Radio to endure. So half way through, but the radio will be a breeze compared to the aggresive R-ChOP Chemo.

So hopefully over the next few weeks/months I will be joining you and posting some pics.

Here is one taken last Friday for my daughters prom night. Note the lack of hair, Oh my poor hair. So all being well more posts to follow. Thanks Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Very good news indeed that you've gone through chemo hell and are through with it. Best of luck with the radiation - I know from my late husband's treatments in radiation that it won't be anywhere nearly as nasty as chemo.

For all that you've been through, you look well, and your hair will come back.

Thanks for the compliments on my bow tie tying abilities - this week has been "practice" week, though today I am entirely casual, after last night's exertions, partying at the Frick Museum, with a drink afterwards at Bar Pleiades at the Surrey Hotel.

You tie a mean bow tie Upr. So much better than the pre tied ones. Sorry for the lack of posts I've been very poorly indeed, they'd even asked my wife to sleep the night as I wasn't supposed to make it through the night. Here I am and I've finished Chemo now and just have 21 sessions of Radio to endure. So half way through, but the radio will be a breeze compared to the aggresive R-ChOP Chemo.

So hopefully over the next few weeks/months I will be joining you and posting some pics.

Here is one taken last Friday for my daughters prom night. Note the lack of hair, Oh my poor hair. So all being well more posts to follow. Thanks Simon

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mox

Thank you for the image, Simon. I don't know if it normal practice for parents to participate in prom in the UK, but it must be a joyful experience to be able to do so with your daughter. I am glad that the difficult part of your treatment is over, and I wish you a quick and gentle recovery.


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks so much for the kind messages both of you. I escorted her to the door of the prom and left her there. She had no friend to go with so I did my best Jeeves impression and butlered her to the door and dressed the part so to not let her down.

Please feel free to rip me apart on what I am wearing, just because I am ill doesn't mean I wish to stop learning about the finer parts of sartorial splendour.

Love to you all, thanks for the info Upr, So sorry to hear of your husband. Much love as always

Simon xx


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the kind comment in re: my late husband, but, as it is nearly three years since his passing, discussing his passing is no longer painful.

You appear much thinner than you had been - I believe we will give you a "pass" on your sartorial splendor (or how your splendor fits you), until such time as your size and shape stabilizes, post-treatment. Work on getting better - that will be the best news.



simonfoy said:


> Thanks so much for the kind messages both of you. I escorted her to the door of the prom and left her there. She had no friend to go with so I did my best Jeeves impression and butlered her to the door and dressed the part so to not let her down.
> 
> Please feel free to rip me apart on what I am wearing, just because I am ill doesn't mean I wish to stop learning about the finer parts of sartorial splendour.
> 
> Love to you all, thanks for the info Upr, So sorry to hear of your husband. Much love as always
> 
> Simon xx


----------



## Mox

simonfoy said:


> Thanks so much for the kind messages both of you. I escorted her to the door of the prom and left her there. She had no friend to go with so I did my best Jeeves impression and butlered her to the door and dressed the part so to not let her down.


What a marvelous way to step up and support her.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Navy Blue suit by Kenneth Cole New York 
BB shirt and tie 
Pocket Square thrifted

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bernoulli

Simon, good luck with everything and you look good. I do think your trousers are a little bit too bagged.

Upr, I never wore a now tie and have the feel I could not pull it off, but you make me want to wear one so bad!!! Great looks.

Abraham, I am not generally a fan of tie clips or striped ties, but I really like the combination of your tie and PS.

Anyway, it was Opera night in Rio, and it was hot for a winter night - but then again, it is always hot in Rio. I was definetely overdressed, but it was a fun night. Shoes are Septieme Largeur and I really liked the combination with the suit. I adjusted the tie at some point cause I noticed the knot was wonky.


----------



## Tippo

yes, lose the tie clip. otherwise great


----------



## Shaver

Tippo said:


> yes, lose the tie clip. otherwise great


Hello Tippo

presumably you are not keen on tie-clips. I would be lost without mine. OK perhaps not lost exactly but certainly would feel unfinished. Most especially it is the ability to keep my tie knot standing proud and away from my shirt that I enjoy.

Might I ask you your reasons?


----------



## simonfoy

At least there's something to look forward to, a new wardrobe when my weight settles down. I've lost now over 4 stone in weight and my chest was a 46 now a 42-44. My neck was 17.5 now it is a 16 inch. Waist was 42, now 40. so everything looks enormous on me. Sports jackets especially, they look silly being so big. So I will be shopping, already bought 2 suits to fit me now and they're lovely. It is nice to have something tailored and it looks great in the mirror. I look at my 25 something sports jackets and wonder if I will ever get into them again, same with all my shirts. 

Looking forward to posting more, thanks for the welcome back messages. Onwards and upwards


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, I never wore a now tie and have the feel I could not pull it off, but you make me want to wear one so bad!!! Great looks.
> 
> Anyway, it was Opera night in Rio, and it was hot for a winter night - but then again, it is always hot in Rio. I was definetely overdressed, but it was a fun night. Shoes are Septieme Largeur and I really liked the combination with the suit. I adjusted the tie at some point cause I noticed the knot was wonky.





simonfoy said:


> At least there's something to look forward to, a new wardrobe when my weight settles down. I've lost now over 4 stone in weight and my chest was a 46 now a 42-44. My neck was 17.5 now it is a 16 inch. Waist was 42, now 40. so everything looks enormous on me. Sports jackets especially, they look silly being so big. So I will be shopping, already bought 2 suits to fit me now and they're lovely. It is nice to have something tailored and it looks great in the mirror. I look at my 25 something sports jackets and wonder if I will ever get into them again, same with all my shirts.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more, thanks for the welcome back messages. Onwards and upwards


Bernoulli, great to see you using the shoes from Septieme Largeur - more adventuresome than I could make work, but they suit you. Thanks for the comment on my bow ties - I think that the last combo worked the best - the shape of the bow tie is better for my face.

Simon, four stone (a.k.a. 52 pounds) is a lot of weight to lose, but enjoy your new shape, and enjoy the process of rebuilding your wardrobe - I hope that you will have a long time to enjoy the rebuilding process.


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks Upr xx

I have a question for you. I've been looking at pocket watches with a view to buying some. The one I have I know how to wear but how does one wear one with a T shaped end like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-VICTORIAN-STERLING-SILVER-WATCH-CHAIN-T-BAR-CHARM-/280916659715?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D333001%26algo%3DRIC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D12%26meid%3D606666651347817605%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26#ht_3226wt_1413

The ones I own have a clip on holder for the pocket.

Thanks Simon


----------



## dba

simonfoy said:


> Thanks Upr xx
> 
> I have a question for you. I've been looking at pocket watches with a view to buying some. The one I have I know how to wear but how does one wear one with a T shaped end like this one
> 
> The ones I own have a clip on holder for the pocket.
> 
> Thanks Simon


 Morning (or Evening to you) Simon,

I've seen gentlemen wear watches with the T-bar going from a lapel hole to their suit jacket pocket as shown here by Edward Woodward.

Best of luck to you in your recovery. Your daughter looks to be the same age as mine and she's stunning.

Cheers,

David


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Thanks Upr xx
> 
> I have a question for you. I've been looking at pocket watches with a view to buying some. The one I have I know how to wear but how does one wear one with a T shaped end like this one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ANTIQUE-VICTORIAN-STERLING-SILVER-WATCH-CHAIN-T-BAR-CHARM-/280916659715?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D333001%26algo%3DRIC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D12%26meid%3D606666651347817605%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26#ht_3226wt_1413
> 
> The ones I own have a clip on holder for the pocket.
> 
> Thanks Simon





dba said:


> Morning (or Evening to you) Simon,
> 
> I've seen gentlemen wear watches with the T-bar going from a lapel hole to their suit jacket pocket as shown here by Edward Woodward.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your recovery. Your daughter looks to be the same age as mine and she's stunning.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


I believe, as David/dba has pointed out, that the charm that you posted from eBay would be attached to a chain, and the other end, by most likely a circular or lobster clasp, would be attached to the watch, then the charm would be fished through the lapel buttonhole, or one of the waistcoat buttonholes (assuming one is wearing a three-piece suit - not something that I'll be doing soon, as it's some 29-30C here (a.k.a. 84-86F) in NYC.


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks to the both of you for the help, greatly appreciated. x


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures are expected to hit 91F/33C this afternoon here in NYC, and I've not the fortitude to wear a jacket of any variety today, but I do need to look a bit smart, as I'm attending a benefit party this evening, so here's my version of "smart casual".


----------



## wingman

^ Nice ensemble...Hope the party's indoors, hate to think of long sleeves worn down in 91 degree heat. 
Love the loafers, are they cordo or black? Cannot be sure.


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> ^ Nice ensemble...Hope the party's indoors, hate to think of long sleeves worn down in 91 degree heat.
> Love the loafers, are they cordo or black? Cannot be sure.


The loafers are cordovan, both in color, and in material - my one pair of shell cordovan shoes.


----------



## Brio1

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures are expected to hit 91F/33C this afternoon here in NYC, and I've not the fortitude to wear a jacket of any variety today, but I do need to look a bit smart, as I'm attending a benefit party this evening, so here's my version of "smart casual".


You have a rather impressive collection of art books in the background. How about a close-up, please? Details, details...


----------



## upr_crust

Brio1 said:


> You have a rather impressive collection of art books in the background. How about a close-up, please? Details, details...


As requested, see below . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Something to wear when it's predicted to be quite hot . . .*

It's to be 95F/35C here in NYC today, so no suit for me - linen trousers and a lightweight sport shirt.

Shirt and trousers - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## AbleRiot

UPR - shame on me for not wearing my linen trousers today with the heat wave we're having.

Given the current weather we are having, I'm curious what your opinions are on non 100% cotton - lightweight materials, like linen and poplin, or blends. I prefer cotton just because they do look more work-appropriate but luckily, I am not required to wear a suit despite being in the pharmaceutical industry office. Business casual does just fine.



upr_crust said:


> It's to be 95F/35C here in NYC today, so no suit for me - linen trousers and a lightweight sport shirt.
> 
> Shirt and trousers - BB
> Shoes - J & M


----------



## simonfoy

Great look today Upr, I don't know how you cope with weather so hot. The shoes are great, I have a similar pair in brown. 

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> UPR - shame on me for not wearing my linen trousers today with the heat wave we're having.
> 
> Given the current weather we are having, I'm curious what your opinions are on non 100% cotton - lightweight materials, like linen and poplin, or blends. I prefer cotton just because they do look more work-appropriate but luckily, I am not required to wear a suit despite being in the pharmaceutical industry office. Business casual does just fine.


My experience with linen is confined to only one pair of trousers, and linen does wrinkle quite easily, so, depending on how "crisp" you need to look, you may or may not be able to tolerate wearing them to work. As far as blends are concerned, generally, the less cotton (or linen) in the fabric, the less breathable it tends to be - and the 100% cotton no-iron fabrics are also less breathable than their untreated cousins. Seersucker is very cool, but rumples with almost the same speed as linen.



simonfoy said:


> Great look today Upr, I don't know how you cope with weather so hot. The shoes are great, I have a similar pair in brown.
> 
> Simon


Today's shoes were something of an adventure to acquire. I found them at the J & M outlet store at Woodbury Commons, an outlet shopping center upstate from NYC. The store didn't have my size in stock, and ordered them to be shipped to me. The initial shipment sent me the right box, but the wrong shoes inside it - it took a call to the outlet store, and much wrangling on their part (and the customer service, in this case, was excellent) to get me the shoes.

As it is, I now have suede or nubuck derbies in white, snuff, dark brown, and navy blue, as above, and they are all quite comfortable.


----------



## Brio1

upr_crust said:


> As requested, see below . . .


Thank you, sir. :icon_smile: A splendid collection indeed! :icon_study:


----------



## NS3474

Hey guys,

Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks!










Shirt: Calvin Klein
Tie: Yves St. Laurent blue knit
Pants/Vest: No label


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled a tiny fraction here in NYC, and I've not worn pincord this season, so here it is.

Suit - Haspel
Shirt & tie - BB
Shoes - Trafalgar


----------



## upr_crust

NS3474 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: Yves St. Laurent blue knit
> Pants/Vest: No label


Welcome. You've made your debut honorably, if in a very subdued fashion. Everything you're wearing seems to fit you (no mean feat), but it is difficult to tell from the coloration of the photo the true color of the trousers and vest - grey, brown, or olive? Better lighting would help in this regard.


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Pin cord*

Good Morning all, I hope you all have a good day today .

My question here is why is it called "pincord" ? 
I know why its called seersucker , from when the English were in India its a corruption of a hindu word , but where does the "pincord" term come from?

Seersucker always reminds me of the same fabric they use on old time mattress cover cloth. 
I look forward to finding out the answer to this question.

All the Best , Frank

P.S. Upper Crust , you're looking good as always !


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Suit - Hart Schaffner & Marx
Shoes - Gucci 
Tie - Geoffrey Beene


----------



## upr_crust

I do not know definitively the exact etymology of the word "pincord", but I can tell you that the fabric has a texture not unlike the backside of a piece of corduroy - there is a palpable "cording", a very slight 3-dimensionality to the fabric.

Thanks for the compliment, in any case.



Fashion Frank said:


> Good Morning all, I hope you all have a good day today .
> 
> My question here is why is it called "pincord" ?
> I know why its called seersucker , from when the English were in India its a corruption of a hindu word , but where does the "pincord" term come from?
> 
> Seersucker always reminds me of the same fabric they use on old time mattress cover cloth.
> I look forward to finding out the answer to this question.
> 
> All the Best , Frank
> 
> P.S. Upper Crust , you're looking good as always !


----------



## Shaver

Forgive me if I err, but I believe that fabric described as 'corded' is that which contains a lengthwise rib woven into the cloth and often in stripes. The etymology is simply that the effect is as a cord.


----------



## richard10

Your picture is a bit fuzzy, it looks as though your outfit is olive, with perhaps a burgandy tie? I like to see men in vest, it seems most are wearing only suits or sportcoats nowdays. Welcome aboard! Great look, keep 'em coming. richard10


NS3474 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: Yves St. Laurent blue knit
> Pants/Vest: No label


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NS3474 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long-time lurker, first-time poster. Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: Yves St. Laurent blue knit
> Pants/Vest: No label


I don't like the "vest without jacket" look much, especially when they match. It appears incomplete to me. That being said, you're doing it well, so it's my problem, not yours.

I don't particularly like your shirt collar, though. The points are a bit short and a bit narrow, and so there's a big gap of shirt between the collar and vest. This doesn't bother me as much with a B.D. collar, but with a semi-spread or point collar I'm not a fan. This is the pot calling the kettle black, though, since my handful of non-B.D. shirts all have this problem.


----------



## stcolumba

MTM suit
Ledbury shirt
Polo PS
Tie "sine nomine"


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very, very nicely done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

gray striped button down shirt
blue jeans


----------



## NS3474

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I don't particularly like your shirt collar, though. The points are a bit short and a bit narrow, and so there's a big gap of shirt between the collar and vest.


Thanks for the tip! This is something I haven't thought much about, honestly. (And, to be even more honest, it's the first time I've done the vest-sans-suit thing myself . . . but when it was 94 and humid, with a long walk across town, I thought I'd give it a shot.)

To answer the questions about colors from various folks . . . suit is gray with chalkstripe, tie is dark blue. I'll have to see what I can do to improve the lighting.

Thanks again!


----------



## NS3474

stcolumba said:


> MTM suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Polo PS
> Tie "sine nomine"


My proverbial hat is off to you. That's nice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NS3474 said:


> Thanks for the tip! This is something I haven't thought much about, honestly. (And, to be even more honest, it's the first time I've done the vest-sans-suit thing myself . . . but when it was 94 and humid, with a long walk across town, I thought I'd give it a shot.)
> 
> To answer the questions about colors from various folks . . . suit is gray with chalkstripe, tie is dark blue. I'll have to see what I can do to improve the lighting.
> 
> Thanks again!


Now that you mention it, I can detect a faint stripe. I like it somewhat better with that in mind. Your problem is not necessarily the lighting (though it isn't great), but may lie in the camera settings. If it has an "indoor" or "incandescent" auto setting, try switching it to that.


----------



## simonfoy

I've been out twice this week and both occasions I have attended school as the children broke up yesterday this weeks been spent going to award ceremonies and the like. So here are the photo's of the said events. You'll have to give me some slack on the fittings as I've lost so much weight my clothes look like I've borrowed them all.

Here goes....


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Suit: seersucker, cotton/silk, blue/white, Brooks Bros. 
Shirt: 100% cotton, pink, spread collar, TML
Necktie: silk, navy w/ tiny pink schnauzers, Barneys NY
PS: silk, pink, Hober
Shoes: spectators, dark brown/ivory, Alfred Sargent
Belt: smooth leather, dark brown, AE


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> I've been out twice this week and both occasions I have attended school as the children broke up yesterday this weeks been spent going to award ceremonies and the like. So here are the photo's of the said events. You'll have to give me some slack on the fittings as I've lost so much weight my clothes look like I've borrowed them all.
> 
> Here goes....


After what you've been through, it's just good to have you back. When your weight stabilizes, then you can have the pleasure of being re-tailored into your new, trimmer (and, we hope, healthier) you.


----------



## Shaver

*Summer Smart Casual*









This brief spell of Summer afforded we English and it's on with the gear!
I am really rather keen on this outfit but mindful that strong sunlight is a pre-requisite of its wearing.

The jacket is a beautiful light and silky wool with a delicate drape. The most fine of the overchecks has, unfortunately, not been revealed by the photo but there is also a cornflower blue to accompany the tangerine and scarlet checks.


----------



## Shaver

Perfect loafers with no fuss minimal detailing. 
The socks are in truth much yellower than the photo suggests and match the trousers rather better.


----------



## Shaver

This image posted not because I believe you all desperate to behold my profile, but rather as the expression of my hairstyle being an integral component of my outfits.


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Sunday Summer wear*

Hello all, This being Sunday this is what I wore to Church.

All the Best ,Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello all forgive me for the less than great photos as I am still learning how to crop and I also have to figure out how to lower the pixel count on my new camera. 

All the Best Frank


----------



## Shaver

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello all forgive me for the less than great photos as I am still learning how to crop and I also have to figure out how to lower the pixel count on my new camera.
> 
> All the Best Frank


Hello Frank,

you have my sympathy - it took me an age to find the solution. Try opening your images with Microsoft Picture Manager and select from the 'picture' drop-down the options 'crop' and 'compress pictures'.

Great first contribution. I really covet that ever so debonair outfit of yours.


----------



## The Rambler

Shaver: a nice look, an excellent light tweed. Cuffs, shirt and especially trousers, look a little long. Your trou look a little long, too, Frank, and the boater could be at a jauntier angle, but that is a wonderfully dapper summer Sunday getup.


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> MTM suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Polo PS
> Tie "sine nomine"


Love the colors. What color shoes? Magnificent tie-dimple.


----------



## ClayCox

Rep those horse bits


----------



## Shaver

The Rambler said:


> Shaver: a nice look, an excellent light tweed. Cuffs, shirt and especially trousers, look a little long.


Thank you Rambler, that is very kind of you. The shirt cuffs, however, are as I prefer them. The whole 1/32nd of an inch showing thing (I exaggerate here for effect you understand) with cuffs is not for me, I like them to display a little more.

Shorter rise trousers are somewhat of an intermittent problem for me. I have a high backside and a flat stomach (sorry if that's too much info but I can't explain the phenomenon without) which means that trousers tend to slip down a touch at the front making them look longer until I yank them back into place. I was fussing so much getting my photo taken (which I actually despise - there are, apart from the ones in this thread, very few photo's of me in existance) that I neglected to attend to this. And, to my shame, blamed the photographer for not advising me......


----------



## The Rambler

Not to belabor the point, Shaver, but the amount of cuff showing is fine, it's just that the whole set up could be moved north. As it is the shirt cuff is almost at the knuckle. Just a suggestion, though.


----------



## Shaver

The Rambler said:


> Not to belabor the point, Shaver, but the amount of cuff showing is fine, it's just that the whole set up could be moved north. As it is the shirt cuff is almost at the knuckle. Just a suggestion, though.


No, I appreciate the comment. Examining the photo I can now see exactly what you mean. I think I'm just not standing as properly as I could (will never make a model) as the jacket cuffs definitely conclude on my wrist bone. If and when the sun ever shines again in North West England I shall subject myself to the lens once more, be mindful of posture, and re-submit.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Suit-Kenneth Cole New York 
Tie - Louis Vuitton
Shirt & Straps - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello Abraham , I was just wondering if the stripes on your shirt are close to the color of your tie (it's just a bit hard to make out  ) ?

That being said ,I must say that I like the way the color of your straps contrast against your darker pants and I suspect that the stripes on your shirt go well with your tie , in other words I really like the way it all " flows " together, it looks sharp!

All the Best ,Frank


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Suit - Austin Reed
Shirt - Brooks Brothers 
Tie - Hennessey Couture 
Straps - thrifted no name


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello Abraham , I was just wondering if the stripes on your shirt are close to the color of your tie (it's just a bit hard to make out  ) ?


The blue stripe in the shirt is slightly lighter than the tie. The yellow stripe in the shirt is slightly lighter than the straps.

Thanks for the compliment. Hopefully I will be brave enough to start wearing hats with my suits.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello again , Abraham , I also wanted to tell you that I used to live up on North Rampart a long time ago , and worked in the the French Quarter cooking. 

I was following your thread about under shirts and I have to admire you for wearing suits , it gets mighty hot and humid in the big easy , so I know what you mean about your under garment being a "wicking" devise and also a absorbent barrier between your body and your dress shirt . 

I have to admit I only really feel comfortable in a wife beater even if your not suppose to let your upper under garment be "seen" thru your dress shirt.

All the Best , Frank


----------



## The Rambler

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. Hopefully I will be brave enough to start wearing hats with my suits.


I think you would look very well indeed in a high quality straw fedora.


----------



## Fashion Frank

The Rambler said:


> I think you would look very well indeed in a high quality straw fedora.


Hello all , I agree with Rambler , you look like a tall gentleman and, i.m.h.o. I think a good summer straw hats that matches your suits etc. will only enhance your image .

All the Best , Frank


----------



## upr_crust

Now that the weather has cooled a bit, I'm back to suits. As it is, I've got a members' preview at the Modern this evening, for which I thought that I might like to be presentable. Note the last minute change of braces - I decided that the striped ones were too distracting, thus opting for the yellow ones.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Countess Mara
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Penhaligon's
Braces - BB (both yellow and striped pairs)
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

button down shirt, blue jeans and sneakers.


----------



## AbleRiot

UPR - Maybe it's my old-fashioned side of my 32 year old body but I just love the "Light" blues with yellow or pink. I agree that the initial braces were too distracting. Oddly enough, a good old friend of mine here at work just pulled off pink shirt and socks with gray pants (but the 62 year old was wearing black shoes  )



upr_crust said:


> Note the last minute change of braces - I decided that the striped ones were too distracting, thus opting for the yellow ones.


----------



## upr_crust

Blue shirts and yellow ties are virtually a cliche, but the combination still seems to work, even for my nearly 57-year-old carcass.

Pink socks, black shoes? THAT must have been a study in contrasts .



AbleRiot said:


> UPR - Maybe it's my old-fashioned side of my 32 year old body but I just love the "Light" blues with yellow or pink. I agree that the initial braces were too distracting. Oddly enough, a good old friend of mine here at work just pulled off pink shirt and socks with gray pants (but the 62 year old was wearing black shoes  )


----------



## wingman

^ what, no yellow socks?? Just kidding. 
How you even managed to coordinate your library wall, I'll never know.


----------



## NS3474

Hey guys/gals,

Thought I'd put this up to see if you could offer some pointers.










Jacket: Kensington (Navy)
Shirt: Lands' End (Light lavender)
Pants: Dockers
Pocket Square: Homemade (White with pink dots)

Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> ^ what, no yellow socks?? Just kidding.
> How you even managed to even coordinate your library wall, I'll never know.


It would have been a bit of overkill were I to have worn yellow socks - as it is, I've no yellow socks that would have fit with the shoes (or a suit of any sort).

As for the library wall, the proliferation of colors is entirely an accident - the books were shoved in anywhere that they would fit.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Suit - piattelli (this is my favorite suit) 
Tie - dior 
Shirt - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Fashion Frank

Upper Crust I love those shoes , and as I posted in another thread, ( I dont wear a suit everyday ) I had to attend a wake and this is what I wore.

Also to Abraham see what a good fedora can do ! 

All the Best , Frank


----------



## hamdiedwards

Ghillies -- what sayeth the crowd? (from https://www.spottedhat.com/node/56)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NS3474 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> Thought I'd put this up to see if you could offer some pointers.
> 
> Jacket: Kensington (Navy)
> Shirt: Lands' End (Light lavender)
> Pants: Dockers
> Pocket Square: Homemade (White with pink dots)
> 
> Thanks!


Your jacket is at the tight end of the scale, while your pants are at the loose end -- and a touch too long. That sort of throws off our proportions. I hope you have a practical (rather than stylistic) reason for those shoes.

hamidedwards: Although I, personally, wouldn't wear ghillies if I wasn't in highland dress (and I'm never in highland dress), the dirty buck-esque colors of that pair suggest a pleasing summer alternative which would incorporate a madras kilt. :icon_smile:


----------



## NS3474

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I hope you have a practical (rather than stylistic) reason for those shoes.


Does anyone have love for Hush Puppy loafers? I always thought they were sort of the quintessential casual shoe?

Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## NS3474

Fashion Frank said:


> I had to attend a wake and this is what I wore.
> 
> All the Best , Frank


Hey, Frank. I hope others will chime in here and confirm/correct me, but both the jacket and the pants seem on the long side. (Mostly the pants.) I'd guess, if the pants could be hemmed, the jacket length wouldn't stand out.

I like that tie. I might personally feel it was a little too . . . 'fashion-ey,' I guess . . . for me to wear to a wake, but you obviously have a much better grasp on what would be appropriate for that particular event than some stranger on the Internet. For what it's worth, my condolences. (For the wake, I mean.)


----------



## Fashion Frank

NS3474 said:


> Hey, Frank. I hope others will chime in here and confirm/correct me, but both the jacket and the pants seem on the long side. (Mostly the pants.) I'd guess, if the pants could be hemmed, the jacket length wouldn't stand out.


Hello NS3474 thanks for commenting .

I just recently bought that suit and had it tailored , and the slacks are hemmed with what was called slight bent to them , that was the length that I wanted them perhaps I should have taken a profile shot to show that .

All the Best , frank


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NS3474 said:


> Does anyone have love for Hush Puppy loafers? I always thought they were sort of the quintessential casual shoe?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help.


I don't have much love for black shoes with casual clothes, period. I'll admit I have more of a problem with that style of shoe than they may deserve, because I wore them a bit too much before starting to care about clothes. If you like them, more power to you, but I guess I just don't get it. I hope my tone wasn't too severe, I'd had a long day.

Frank, I want to compliment you on how appropriate your attire was for a wake. You respected the solemnity of the occasion, and my condolences to you. I will suggest that, next time, you leave the bottom button on your jacket undone, and that next time you fine yourself in a store, that you try on a jacket in the next chest size down, and the next length down as well. Your jacket seems a bit long -- I like mine to finish between the two knuckles of my thumbs. I will agree with NS that your trousers are a touch longer than a full break. They're much longer than a slight break.


----------



## BluePincord

hamdiedwards said:


> Ghillies -- what sayeth the crowd? (from https://www.spottedhat.com/node/56)


You must, please, show a taller shot of these trousers, accompanied by a description, including WHERE I MAY PURCHASE A PAIR FOR MYSELF!!


----------



## Taken Aback

hamdiedwards said:


> Ghillies -- what sayeth the crowd? (from https://www.spottedhat.com/node/56)


I'm generally anti-tassel, but those aren't bad.


----------



## Jake_Gittes

Hello, first time I post pics (and any technical suggestion to improve photograph presentation would be welcome).

I would call this my bussiness casual/smart casual. This was at the end of a hot working day, so there is some dishevellement (I have to find a more comfortable pose too, I guess).

Jacket is a slim fit, hence trousers follow pattern. I selected a skinny bow tie too. In my screen some colours are a little off, specially shirt, which seems to have bleached to white - it is a pale pink really. Trousers are navy.




























Regards!


----------



## Fashion Frank

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Frank, I want to compliment you on how appropriate your attire was for a wake. You respected the solemnity of the occasion, and my condolences to you. I will suggest that, next time, you leave the bottom button on your jacket undone, and that next time you fine yourself in a store, that you try on a jacket in the next chest size down, and the next length down as well. Your jacket seems a bit long -- I like mine to finish between the two knuckles of my thumbs. I will agree with NS that your trousers are a touch longer than a full break. They're much longer than a slight break.


Hello Youthful Repp- Robate .

Thanks for the comments and thoughts.

I must admit that I am a bit puzzled by both yours and NS3474 about the length of the coat and the cut of the slacks .

I was measured before I bought the suits ,it was determened that I was a 41 Reg. and when I slipped them on when they came back from tailoring , they felt "right " and I thought they were fine , I liked the way the slacks were hemmed and also the jackets as I did not want my shirt sleeve cuffs to " stick out " past the wrist hem on the jacket and maybe the picture isnt doing me any justice in terms of slack length , they are not dragging on the floor or anything like that.

Again ,Thanks .

All the Best , Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Walking The Dog and Such*

Hello everyone .

I hope you are all enjoying your Saturday ?

This is what I'm wearing today as I walk the dog, take some items to the tailor, then its off thrifting today for the first time and it should prove to be quite fun .

I like to call this my "running errands" attire , and this was what used to consistute "dressed up " for me ,but like the Jeffersons " I'm moving on up " thanks in large part to this Forum!

All The Best ,Frank


----------



## Acct2000

Nice outfit and nice dog!! At least at the moment, the dog seems quite well-behaved!


----------



## salgy

working on a Saturday...
Suit & shirt: BB
Tie: Vineyard Vines, custom logo
shoes: AE Strand in walnut


----------



## Balfour

^ Very formal for a Saturday. Do you mind me asking whether you were seeing clients, etc., rather than just catching up on paperwork?


----------



## salgy

if i'm in the office, i'm in a suit... the only comment i received today was "where's the bow tie?"*... Saturday is probably the only day i could get away with a more casual look, however it is what is expected of me... 

*i wear a bow tie probably 95% of the time


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Sunday attire*

Hello all ,this being Sunday this is what I wore to church today . 
All the Best , Frank

P. S. I am still sometimes have a problem uploading certain images and had to "cut myself in half" to get the count down low enough to upload .

I lowered the pix. count ,compressed the image and cropped it and it is still a bear , yet last night I uploades pictures of a few suits that I thrifted yesterday and posted in the Thrift thread and it worked fine ??? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Topsider

That's why you shouldn't wear sleeveless undershirts.


----------



## upr_crust

Having been away for a few days, out in the country, wearing little of interest (or nothing at all), it is good to get back to the city and dress again somewhat in the style of a civilized human being.

Suit - HF
Shirt - Tyrhwitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
PS - PRL
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures continue to be moderate in NYC, decent enough weather for suit-wearing. For reference's sake, the suit is navy blue.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## Jake_Gittes

Second incursion in this thread... 




























(Jacket sleeves are too long, I know; but they having working cuffs -my fault! - , there's no easy remedy).

EDIT: there seems to be some glitch in my pic file website URL - the pics are upright there, but they are showing rotated here, by some reason...


----------



## salgy

Suit: BB 
Shirt: BB
Tie: Beau Ties, LTD
Shoes: AE Greenwich, Cognac


----------



## upr_crust

It's supposed to get quite warm here in NYC today - perfect excuse to drag out today's suit.

Suit - JAB
Shirt - BB
Tie - Countess Mara
PS - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## wingman

^ Smashing stuff, Upr. But you're in the wrong setting. You should be in Central Park dancing with Cyd Charisse, with a hansom cab waiting to pick you up.


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> ^ Smashing stuff, Upr. But you're in the wrong setting. You should be in Central Park dancing with Cyd Charisse, with a hansom cab waiting to pick you up.


I fear that, at this point in time, Ms. Charisse is dancing with her husband Tony Martin in heaven above, since they have both passed into the great beyond (Tony Martin only this past week, I believe - at the age of 98).


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures continue to be moderate in NYC, decent enough weather for suit-wearing. For reference's sake, the suit is navy blue.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - Battistoni
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - C & J Edgwares


 As other gentlemen have previously noted, various shades of grey suits are very flattering on you; but, also, I like you in these darker suits too, especially when the tie is of a lighter hue. In the photo quoted I think you look understated and elegant at the same time.


----------



## AbleRiot

Tuesday's Outfit - sorry, phone pic with bad lighting, late in the day - I know the shirt was a little lose and long, can't help it - 16 1/2 neck and am only 5'4"

UPR - I showed my old friend at work why he should have worn a pair of non-black shoes with pink socks!

Shirt - Arrow (light pink)
Pants - Ralph Lauren (gray heather)
Belt - Perry Ellis
Socks - Calvin Klein
Shoes - Clarks


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> I fear that, at this point in time, Ms. Charisse is dancing with her husband Tony Martin in heaven above, since they have both passed into the great beyond (Tony Martin only this past week, I believe - at the age of 98).


Yikes. I hadn't heard that yet, thanks for letting me know. 60 years they were together!!


----------



## AbleRiot

What no pink socks? :icon_smile_big:



upr_crust said:


> It's supposed to get quite warm here in NYC today - perfect excuse to drag out today's suit.
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Countess Mara
> PS - BB
> Shoes - J & M


----------



## Fashion Frank

Topsider said:


> That's why you shouldn't wear sleeveless undershirts.


Hello topsider , I realize that ,that is the reason why one should not wear them , however I also wear "wifebeaters" as I find them most comfortable to me .

Now I am not trying to start something here but just for the sake of arguement ,how is it any better if you wear a "regular t shirt" aside from the fact that it covers your whole chest ,but if you take your suit jacket off, you can still "see" where the arms on the t- shirt end ?

Please enlightement me on the difference as I am sure there is one as well as the original reason of "seeing" your under shirt thru your dress shirt.

All the Best , Frank


----------



## NS3474

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello all ,this being Sunday this is what I wore to church today .
> All the Best , Frank
> 
> P. S. I am still sometimes have a problem uploading certain images and had to "cut myself in half" to get the count down low enough to upload .
> 
> I lowered the pix. count ,compressed the image and cropped it and it is still a bear , yet last night I uploades pictures of a few suits that I thrifted yesterday and posted in the Thrift thread and it worked fine ??? :icon_scratch:


Hey Frank,

From what's shown in the photo, I really like the look. A nice 'summer Sunday' vibe.

Regarding your photo-loading woes . . . is it possible the problem is something to do with your hosting service, rather than the pictures themselves? I see a lot of _huge_ pictures on this thread, so I can only assume that whatever host you're using has a rather small file size limit. FWIW, I've been using Photobucket with no problems.

Good luck.


----------



## NS3474

Hey guys,

I've been trying to focus on the right level of casual (i.e. not wearing dress slacks with a casual shirt, etc.), and today was quite a bit on the casual side.










Jacket: Lands' End Canvas (blue/white nailhead)
Shirt: Old Navy (drab green/blue pinstripes)
Jeans: No-name
Shoes: Dockers
Pocket Square: Purple/green/black silk

Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NS3474

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I don't have much love for black shoes with casual clothes, period.


I can't say I entirely agree with this, but I think it's a valid argument nonetheless. For the record, though, those Hush Puppies are brown leather, to match the belt.


----------



## rapunzelvn

An idea for your birthday :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Thank you !*



NS3474 said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> From what's shown in the photo, I really like the look. A nice 'summer Sunday' vibe.
> 
> Regarding your photo-loading woes . . . is it possible the problem is something to do with your hosting service, rather than the pictures themselves? I see a lot of _huge_ pictures on this thread, so I can only assume that whatever host you're using has a rather small file size limit. FWIW, I've been using Photobucket with no problems.
> 
> Good luck.


 Hello NS3474 and thank you for the kind words . 
I think my problem with pictures is with my camera and some settings .

I'm not using photo bucket _I just upload the pictures from my camera to my harddrive then log onto this site and upload them from my harddrive to __this site ?

_I did upload some pictures with no problem then I had a problem so I think my camera might have set it self back to default and a larger pixel size .

Thank you for trying to help me and I am sure that I will figure it out once I have a few minutes.

All the Best, Frank


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Suit - Oxxford DB 6x1 (It doesn't show in this webcam photo but the suit has pinstripe in it)
Tie - Hickey Freeman 
Shirt - BB












Topsider said:


> That's why you shouldn't wear sleeveless undershirts.


Thanks for noticing the wife beater but I just can't sacrifice comfort for style on this one issue. It's extremely hot and humid in my city.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Topsider said:


> That's why you shouldn't wear sleeveless undershirts.


I have to agree with you on this one Abraham , I used to live in New Orleans myself and the summers are killer down there !

Also I have to admit that I perfer " wifebeaters " over other under shirts , and I have asked the question here on this Forum as to the big deal about it, I realize the wifebeater can be seen under a shirt ,like a linen shirt ,but if you wear a regular t shirt as soon as you take off your suit jacket , you can see where the sleeves end on your arm ,so whats the " big woof" ?

All the Best, Frank


----------



## NS3474

Fashion Frank said:


> Also I have to admit that I perfer " wifebeaters " over other under shirts , and I have asked the question here on this Forum as to the big deal about it, I realize the wifebeater can be seen under a shirt ,like a linen shirt ,but if you wear a regular t shirt as soon as you take off your suit jacket , you can see where the sleeves end on your arm ,so whats the " big woof" ?


My thought was that it's not SO MUCH the style of undershirt, but the color. White shows through. A shirt closer to your skin tone (even a gray) will blend in better. Your mother/sister/wife/female friend probably has a few words of wisdom to impart regarding the color of undergarments.


----------



## bernoulli

I usually wear this as a 3-piece, but I was looking for variety. I am also not sure about the tie, first time using it...sorry about the bathroom pic.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> I usually wear this as a 3-piece, but I was looking for variety. I am also not sure about the tie, first time using it...sorry about the bathroom pic.


The suit looks fine as a two-piece, and the jacket fits very well, but the tie looks to be too narrow for the lapels of the suit. The color and pattern are otherwise fine, IMHO, though I can't really see the pattern of the shirt clearly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for your opinion. It is one of two or three skinny ties I own, and I am glad to know I am not the only one who thinks skinny ties are not for me, at least for this suit...


----------



## NS3474

upr_crust said:


> The suit looks fine as a two-piece, and the jacket fits very well, but the tie looks to be too narrow for the lapels of the suit.


For what it's worth, I wouldn't have questioned your tie if I had run into you on the street.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> Having been away for a few days, out in the country, wearing little of interest (or nothing at all), it is good to get back to the city and dress again somewhat in the style of a civilized human being.


First of all, I was amused by this comment since I'm catching up on the internet after a week of hard work in cargo shorts and freebie t-shirts. I'll also point out that I like this look a lot, especially the square. I particularly like the next-to-last shot, wherein the suit looks like a much warmer shade than in the other photos. I don't know if that's a trick of the light or not, but it looks good to me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NS3474 said:


> I can't say I entirely agree with this, but I think it's a valid argument nonetheless. For the record, though, those Hush Puppies are brown leather, to match the belt.


I just can't make black shoes work, and I can't really find many images or real-word examples of men doing it well. Of course, I suppose I've committed the equal sartorial sin of wearing far-too-casual shoes with suits, though I think this adds a certain lightness of touch which its opposite tends to lack.

In terms of advice on your latest fit, I'll start with the good. You wear your clothes well. The sleeve roll is appropriate for the casual jacket, and a nicely personal bit of style. Your haircut is pretty nice, too. The pocket square is tucked in well, rather than sticking up to hit passersby in the face with its presence. I also like the jacket fit, which is a little slouchy but not wrong for the material and weather. I seriously considered purchasing the same one, but decided against it based on the sleeve length.

I'm afraid your jeans seem a bit baggy, though it's hard to judge from this image. They may only be too long, though. I don't like any kind of a break in blue jeans, period, which is probably a hangover from the very baggy, too-long jeans I wore everyday not so long ago. I also think the leg opening on yours might be a bit wide.

I don't like your shoes, either. You'd be better off with, say, scanning online and at outlet malls for, say, Bass Logans or some other Weejun-ish shoe. Topsiders or dirty bucks would also work.

I have a number of Old Navy shirts, which fit me well, though I find the collars far too short. I would prefer this look with a nicely rolling collar, though that's a matter of taste.

My last point is on color: those jeans are too similar in color to that jacket. If they were a darker indigo, they might work, and if they were wheat or white, they would be very good. The shirt and jacket are also a bit close, but they play nicely together so it passes muster.

I do hope this helps, and isn't just pointless and uninformed caviling. Your dress sense seems pretty good, but right now you're being let down by a few pieces that don't carry their weight.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> First of all, I was amused by this comment since I'm catching up on the internet after a week of hard work in cargo shorts and freebie t-shirts. I'll also point out that I like this look a lot, especially the square. I particularly like the next-to-last shot, wherein the suit looks like a much warmer shade than in the other photos. I don't know if that's a trick of the light or not, but it looks good to me.


Thanks for the comments. I do believe that the extra warmth of light in the next-to-last shot is a factor of the camera and the lighting, but the suit is a medium brown, and is therefore a warm color even in the coldest of lights. Glad that you like the square - I like it too, and am always trying to find excuses to wear it.


----------



## upr_crust

*After a few days hiatus . . .*

The weather has become more moderate in NYC, and I, being tired of khakis and polo shirts for work, decided to "up the ante" a bit.

Blazer, trousers, socks and shoes - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (made by Deakin & Francis)






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bernoulli

Abraham, those are some huge lapels on the DB. I like it, and I think you should post a better picture of the suit once you wear it again. 

Upr, not a big fan of blazers, but you make it work, and I love those shoes. Unconventional, but very nice...Again, you give us a lesson. I am amazed that you give us different outfits time and again. You probably have a cornucopia of clothes floating around your place.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, not a big fan of blazers, but you make it work, and I love those shoes. Unconventional, but very nice...Again, you give us a lesson. I am amazed that you give us different outfits time and again. You probably have a cornucopia of clothes floating around your place.


Bernoulli, thanks for the comments. It seems that blazers are not well thought of in many quarters - too much association with prep school, or dressing up as a child, perhaps. Glad that my ensemble today rose above the fray. As for the shoes, they met with a mixed reception over at That Other Website, but everyone's entitled to an opinion - however misguided . . . 

As for the cornucopia of clothes in my apartment, they don't float as much as they are crammed into every available storage space in the place, but yes, there's a lot of material there.


----------



## FLMike

bernoulli said:


> Upr, not a big fan of blazers....


Blasphemy! And this, from the same person who said "Nothing uglier than tassels" and "Never thought of a bow tie with a button-down".

Why don't you just go ahead an call my kids ugly. I guess I should stay over on the Trad forum so as not to have my sartorial identity repeatedly assaulted by this particular continental, blue shoe wearing forum member. I don't think our tastes could be any different, but that's what makes markets, right? :icon_smile:


----------



## bernoulli

Mr. Cracka,

I wish all disagreements could be so civilized. I can assure that even wearing a button-down, a blazer, high-rise trousers and tassels you would still look much better than the average joe. But please, don't make your kids wear the same!

But seriously, I am still processing all of the sartorial information presented by people in the forum and filtering it through my personal tastes. I changed my mind on monkstraps, and may do on blazers. A friend and marketing professor sometimes wear blazers, french-cuff shirts and boat shoes with gusto and it works (not a big fan of boat shoes either - go ahead and scream at the monitor!). But tassels? That is where I draw the line.

And to really make you cringe, the shoes that I absolutely do not need but I am considering is the Edouard in Grey from Septieme Largeur (and I will not even go into the patinated shoes from SL that I drool over!):









In any case thanks for the post and I am glad my opinions got heard....



FLCracka said:


> Blasphemy! And this, from the same person who said "Nothing uglier than tassels" and "Never thought of a bow tie with a button-down".
> 
> Why don't you just go ahead an call my kids ugly. I guess I should stay over on the Trad forum so as not to have my sartorial identity repeatedly assaulted by this particular continental, blue shoe wearing forum member. I don't think our tastes could be any different, but that's what makes markets, right? :icon_smile:


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Suit - Kenneth Cole New York 
Bow tie - Purchased from Aiden & Gill 
Shirt - Brooks Brothers 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple for a Thursday.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Thomas Pink
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## bernoulli

Having fun with patterns. Colors do not show up alright but shoes are a deep caramel, very beautiful in person. Suit is usually a 3-piece, but I like wearing it as a 2-piece as well.


----------



## Top Guns

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Frank, I want to compliment you on how appropriate your attire was for a wake. You respected the solemnity of the occasion, and my condolences to you. I will suggest that, next time, you leave the bottom button on your jacket undone....


I was under the impression that it was acceptable to button the bottom button at a funeral or wake. Is this not the case?

Sorry for coming in so late on this.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I will suggest that, next time, you leave the bottom button on your jacket undone, and that next time you fine yourself in a store, that you try on a jacket in the next chest size down, and the next length down as well..


Hello youthfull repp-robate, I saw the other post where someone quoted you on the subject at hand.

You know its a funny thing because when I was leaving church today and as I was leaving ,I stopped and was talking with a friend ,he commented me on my apparel and said to me " have you ever heard the saying in regards to buttons on a suit?" I replied that I had not and this is what he said . "Sometimes ,always ,and never" .

I asked him what he meant by that statement and he replied " top button sometimes, middle button always ,bottom button never " . 
Have you heard this before ?

Thanks for the advise ,Im still new here and new to whats correct. 
BTW I am going to buy two more suits tomorrow and the person who "sized me up' when I bought my first suit determined that I am a 41 Reg. ,I am 5 feet 9 inches and weight 170 pounds ,so I am going to print ths post and show that person your suggestion in regards to the correct size.

All the Best Fashion Frank.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello NS3474 and thank you for the kind words .
> I think my problem with pictures is with my camera and some settings .
> 
> I'm not using photo bucket _I just upload the pictures from my camera to my harddrive then log onto this site and upload them from my harddrive to __this site ?
> 
> _I did upload some pictures with no problem then I had a problem so I think my camera might have set it self back to default and a larger pixel size .
> 
> Thank you for trying to help me and I am sure that I will figure it out once I have a few minutes.
> 
> All the Best, Frank


I am quoting myself here because I think that I have figured out why I now cannot upload any pictures and perhaps you members can guide me here .

I noticed that when you go to manage attachments and when you are at the screen that tells you to upload pictures that there is a line there that states " uploads not utilized within 1 hour will be deleted " .

Well I have used all of the pictures in the upload section and the blue line at the top that shows how much storage space is left is "full" in other words I have no storage space left ,hence or in other words because I have no storage space left ,therefore I cannot up load any more images. 
So my question is how do you clear out or empty the images so that you can upload an image?

Thanks in advance and All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Top Guns said:


> I was under the impression that it was acceptable to button the bottom button at a funeral or wake. Is this not the case?
> 
> Sorry for coming in so late on this.


No need to apologize. I've never heard that rule, and I still wouldn't do it, but I'll admit that I'm young and have only fairly recently (about 18 months) started trying to dress well.

Frank,

I have heard that rule, and I agree with it, with some caveats. I don't believe a jacket needs to always be buttoned when standing, though mine usually is. I do agree that bottom button should never be buttoned. Also, although I own more two-button than three-button jackets, I never button the top button of my three-button jackets. I prefer to show a little more shirt and tie, and it's easier to unbutton the coat to sit down if only one is done up.

Of course, the reason I suggested a 40 short instead of a 41R is, to an extent, personal taste. My suspicion is that, based on the way that jacket fits you, a 40S might fit you "better," in the sense of closer to the traditional way suits are proportioned. Ultimately, it comes down to what you prefer wearing.

I've had a big enough mouth in this thread that I may as well post a shot of myself. This jacket doesn't fit perfectly (sleeves are a touch long, and they hang funnily), and is a questionable cut and fabric (1 button, no vents, an odd slubby black and white fabric with a poorly-matched check, and a flapped breast pocket). There are those on this forum who would take issue with the white jeans, as well, and I will freely admit that they're outside the bounds of traditional dressing, I like them and think they work here. Shirt is thrifted BB red/white end-on-end, tie has little anchors on it and was also thrifted, shoes are Florsheim saddles. Any feedback is welcome.

I also have to clean my mirror and break out my decent camera.


















PS: I use tinypic.com for pictures. After you upload to the site, you can copy and paste a block of text (from a box that says "IMG code for forums and message boards") directly into your post.


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> It's supposed to get quite warm here in NYC today - perfect excuse to drag out today's suit.
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Countess Mara
> PS - BB
> Shoes - J & M


Absolutely Fabulous! Well done Upr!; well done!


----------



## upr_crust

Regillus said:


> Absolutely Fabulous! Well done Upr!; well done!


Thank you, Regillus. Sad to say, the humidity (even more than the heat) of late has inspired me to stay unsuited for the present. Maybe if the weather (or at least the air) clears will I post something this week.


----------



## upr_crust

Somewhat more moderate temperatures have persuaded me to don a suit, albeit pincord. Today's shoes are not a traditional pairing with a suit of this material, but we're expecting a chance of rain later today, and the mixture of rain and suede shoes is not one I care to make today.

Suit - Haspel
Shirt & shoes - BB
Tie - JAB


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> It's supposed to get quite warm here in NYC today - perfect excuse to drag out today's suit.
> 
> Suit - JAB
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Countess Mara
> PS - BB
> Shoes - J & M


So happy I popped in to see the White Shoe conversion.

Now people can remark, "he must be from South Manhatten!!"


----------



## upr_crust

WouldaShoulda said:


> So happy I popped in to see the White Shoe conversion.
> 
> Now people can remark, "he must be from South Manhatten!!"


As it is, I work near the southern tip of Manhattan, in a very "white shoe" industry (financial services), so the conversion isn't all that surprising .

Glad that you enjoyed the posting, in any case.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> Somewhat more moderate temperatures have persuaded me to don a suit, albeit pincord. Today's shoes are not a traditional pairing with a suit of this material, but we're expecting a chance of rain later today, and the mixture of rain and suede shoes is not one I care to make today.
> 
> Suit - Haspel
> Shirt & shoes - BB
> Tie - JAB


Great suit. What's the fabric exactly ? I wouldn't wear it with a striped tie but I must say it works. Besides, your handkerchief in the penultimate set of pictures is excellent with the outfit. And as usual, very good socks.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Great suit. What's the fabric exactly ? I wouldn't wear it with a striped tie but I must say it works. Besides, your handkerchief in the penultimate set of pictures is excellent with the outfit. And as usual, very good socks.


The suit fabric in question is cotton pincord, a fabric with more "body" than seersucker, and a little (though not much) less prone to wrinkling. As for the tie, I thought that the colors of the tie would work with a very summer-y suit, and the scale of the tie's stripings were different enough (against the background of a white shirt) to not clash with the stripes of the suit.

As for handkerchief in the penultimate set, I believe you mean the light green silk pocket square worn with the taupe seersucker suit? I've been requoted in full several times, so it's not clear as to which ensemble you refer (and the photos of my closeups of shirt, suit, tie and PS are oddly truncated in this thread - the right-hand portion of the photo seems to be lost).

In any case, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Anthony Charton

That's the one I was referring to. The tie does work very well indeed. I would potentially have worn it with a very light blue contrast-collar and cuffs shirt with this outfit, but this and the no stripes on stripes rule are my own personal preferences. No, well done ! I'm also a fan of turn-ups on single-breasted suits, too rare a practise nowadays.
Edit: oh, actually, after looking on it more I do see how one can make this combination work (mostly because your suit stripes are so tight.) Maybe I'll reconsider my own rule on the matter and allow for a bit of tasteful stripe incident in my outfits in the future.


----------



## bernoulli

Coming home from a business day trip.


----------



## upr_crust

A day in NYC with relatively moderate temperatures and no threat of rain.

There was a last minute change of cufflinks - those in the close-up are from the Met Museum, those in the full-length shots are Deakin & Francis, enamel over engraved sterling silver , picked up recently at the relocation sale of a downtown jeweler.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - as described above
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## thunderw21

At the new apartment, our wedding is on Sunday. :icon_smile:

~1940s leisure jacket
~1940s Hollywood waisted trousers
~modern shirt
~modern brown on white spectators



















Jacket fabric pattern.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Life is ever so much more enjoyable and fulfilling when it is shared with the right person/people. Congratulations on your pending wedding and may you and yours enjoy a long and very happy life together!

PS: Nicely done with the rig, as well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

WOW!!

Great Jacket.


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks, guys.


----------



## General Gordon




----------



## General Gordon




----------



## Shaver

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> Suit - Kenneth Cole New York
> Bow tie - Purchased from Aiden & Gill
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Hello Abraham

you are aware that you are stood in front of graffiti that would appear to read 'Abraham Was Here'? I trust that this is merely unfortunate coincidence? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Hello Abraham
> 
> you are aware that you are stood in front of graffiti that would appear to read 'Abraham Was Here'? I trust that this is merely unfortunate coincidence? :icon_smile_wink:


That looks less like graffitti and more like a whiteboard, upon which the instructor's name has been written - with class times at the upper right hand corner.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has tempered itself this week, so one can wear a suit without instantly turning into a sweaty mess.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Saks Off Fifth, Folsom, CA
PS - No name brand, bought cheap at Century 21, lower Manhattan
Shoes - Finsbury


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Stunning! Upr crust, you are always dressed to perfection and you seem to do it so effortlessly! Have you ever considered hosting a blog, detailing your daily sartorial excursions?


----------



## AbleRiot

UPR - I would have actually gone with your first instinct - the pink links seems to get washed out with the shirt so I would have preferred the accent of the blue link



upr_crust said:


> A day in NYC with relatively moderate temperatures and no threat of rain.
> 
> There was a last minute change of cufflinks - those in the close-up are from the Met Museum, those in the full-length shots are Deakin & Francis, enamel over engraved sterling silver , picked up recently at the relocation sale of a downtown jeweler.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Stunning! Upr crust, you are always dressed to perfection and you seem to do it so effortlessly! Have you ever considered hosting a blog, detailing your daily sartorial excursions?


This thread, by the absence of other regular posters has become, rather by default, my "blog" of sorts, though a proper blog sounds very much like too much work.

As for my daily selections of attire, I can assure you that it is hardly effortless (I lay out my clothes the night before, and therefore have time to vet my choices), though it is rather like doing the daily crossword puzzle - an interesting and pleasant challenge, the successful completion of which can bring some small amount of personal satisfaction.



AbleRiot said:


> UPR - I would have actually gone with your first instinct - the pink links seems to get washed out with the shirt so I would have preferred the accent of the blue link


I cannot disagree, save for the fact the pink links were "the new toy" - one always wants to play with one's new toys, regardless of their appropriateness for the occasion.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's shirt is one that I've not worn in a long time, as the collar points are unfashionably long. However, in a fit of pique, I've decided to combine one outmoded style with another, and have donned a collar bar. Hope that the effect is not too awful.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - souvenir of Hong Kong - present from a friend
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bexley, Paris

(Photobucket is also acting up today, hence the direct attachments.)


----------



## upr_crust

Today's shirt is one that I've not worn in a long time, due to the length of the collar points. However, today, in a fit of sartorial pique, I decided to combine the unfashionably long collar with an equally outmoded style accessory, the collar bar.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Souvenir of Hong Kong, a present from a friend
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bexley

(Photobucket is also acting up this AM, hence the direct attachments.)


----------



## upr_crust

The rest of today's attire . . .


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen... good to see everyone in top form.

Just interviewed earlier and I think it went well.


----------



## poorboy

*Business Suits*

My office clothing days are coming to an end soon. Here's the three suits I wear to client meetings.










Samuelsohn suit, light blue J.P. Tilford shirt, Canali tie and Allen Edmonds PA's and basic wide belt










Samuelsohn suit, white Eton shirt with grey micro windowpane pattern, Canali tie and AE PA's and belt.










Samuelsohn suit, white Canali shirt, Canali tie and AE PA's and belt.


----------



## poorboy

Everyday wear

Hugo Boss shirts, Samuelsohn pants, AE belts with AE McAllisters matching the belt colour.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has warmed up a bit, but I'm ignoring it for today, and am letting out my inner peacock a bit.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - PRL
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Gentlemen... good to see everyone in top form.
> 
> Just interviewed earlier and I think it went well.


Good to see you posting again, Jovan...you are looking very "Trad" today...nicely done, I might add! ...and here's hoping the job interview produces positive results for you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday, and anticipated to be seasonably warm, hence the lack of tie.

Blazer, shirt, trousers, and shoes - BB
PS - Robert Talbott


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> Good to see you posting again, Jovan...you are looking very "Trad" today...nicely done, I might add! ...and here's hoping the job interview produces positive results for you. :thumbs-up:


Thank you.


----------



## bernoulli

last two work outings, no major meetings...


----------



## NS3474

upr_crust said:


> It's Friday, and anticipated to be seasonably warm, hence the lack of tie.
> 
> Blazer, shirt, trousers, and shoes - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott


Not to get off-topic, but could you folks fill me in on the rules for black jackets with tan pants? I've seen it done well, and not-so-well, but I can't pinpoint the difference. I didn't catch much of the Olympics this summer, but from what I saw, I noticed a lot of 'black and tans.'

Thanks


----------



## NS3474

Hey guys,

Going to an upscale (for upstate NY) hotel bar to see a jazz trio. I'm a little worried about wearing jeans for a nighttime thing, but every other 'classy' event I've gone to in this city has been dominated by old men in shorts and athletic socks. (No offense to all you old-timers out there.)

Any thoughts?


----------



## pusso

Sorry no picture - my computer died, I have a new ipad3 and I'm not yet sure how to upload pictures!!

Anyway, today I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf jumper
Sean O'Flynn Silvano poplin powder blue shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese jeans

At home:Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals
To go out later:Crockett and Jones monk shoes in black French calf

Accessories : Kutchinsky watch on pink baby crocodile strap
Fred "St Lucie" platinum plated glasses
Platinum initial necklace and Kutchinsky pink pave earrings
My grandmothers wedding ring (just for this week until my new ring comes back from being resized)


----------



## upr_crust

NS3474 said:


> Not to get off-topic, but could you folks fill me in on the rules for black jackets with tan pants? I've seen it done well, and not-so-well, but I can't pinpoint the difference. I didn't catch much of the Olympics this summer, but from what I saw, I noticed a lot of 'black and tans.'
> 
> Thanks


I don't know what the rule is for black jackets with tan trousers - for the record, the jacket is navy blue (albeit a very dark shade, apparently - my dry cleaner called the jacket black when I dropped it off this evening for dry cleaning).


----------



## NS3474

upr_crust said:


> I don't know what the rule is for black jackets with tan trousers - for the record, the jacket is navy blue (albeit a very dark shade, apparently - my dry cleaner called the jacket black when I dropped it off this evening for dry cleaning).


Huh, my mistake. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pusso

Today I'm wearing

Sean O Flynn bespoke cornflower blue 140s poplin shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Kurabo denim jeans

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (indoors)

To go out:
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes

And if it gets cold later on:
Ashworth navy v neck lambswool jumper


----------



## pusso

Yesterday I wore:

Sean O Flynn bespoke cornflower blue 140s poplin shirt
Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Kurabo denim jeans

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (indoors)

To go out:
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes


Today I'm wearing the same as yesterday but with a ready to wear

Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline shirt.
Ashworth v neck lambswool golf jumper as the British weather has turned to Autumn!
Because I'm retired recently my wearable wardrobe has become more restricted, but I have bespoke plans for the next couple of years to give me a wider range of suitable clothing.

Luckily my artisans know me well and will help me adapt but keep my own personal style!(I've already pre-ordered bespoke shirts, jeans, knitwear, footwear and outerwear for the next couple of years so that I can keep up with price rises by ordering at today's prices.)


----------



## upr_crust

A dull, grey, potentially wet Tuesday in NYC, but with promise of better weather later.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hickey Freeman
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Ben Silver
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> A dull, grey, potentially wet Tuesday in NYC, but with promise of better weather later.


Upr_crust

a somewhat bedazzling tie and PS combo, very slick.


----------



## pusso

Sean O'Flynn bespoke Silvano 140s blue shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese 21oz jeans

Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Gaziano and Girling made to measure full brogue Oxford shoes


----------



## ItalianGent

upr_crust said:


> Today's shirt is one that I've not worn in a long time, due to the length of the collar points. However, today, in a fit of sartorial pique, I decided to combine the unfashionably long collar with an equally outmoded style accessory, the collar bar.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Souvenir of Hong Kong, a present from a friend
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bexley
> 
> (Photobucket is also acting up this AM, hence the direct attachments.)
> 
> View attachment 5018
> View attachment 5019


I actually like this whole look - I don't consider any part of this to be "outmoded". If it works, it works.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled in NYC, and I've brought a suit back into rotation for the upcoming fall season.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Company
Shoes - AE Seven


----------



## upr_crust

ajo said:


> Upr_crust
> 
> a somewhat bedazzling tie and PS combo, very slick.


I do not disagree that the tie is a bit bedazzling, but I thought that the colors worked together, and some days one just can't opt for a white hankerchief in one's breast pocket, as easy and convenient as that might be.



ItalianGent said:


> I actually like this whole look - I don't consider any part of this to be "outmoded". If it works, it works.


Thank you - I thought that it worked as well.


----------



## FLMike

pusso said:


> Sean O'Flynn bespoke Silvano 140s blue shirt
> Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese 21oz jeans
> 
> Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
> Gaziano and Girling made to measure full brogue Oxford shoes


Pusso: I'm intrigued by your posts. Based on your posts in the Women's Fashion forum about purses and other women's accessories, and your reference to wearing pink earrings, watchbands, etc., I assumed you are a female who also feels at home on the Men's forum and has decided to grace us with your welcomed feminine presence. Yet, the outfits you have posted seem to feature exclusively men's clothing and shoe labels. Hence, the intrigue. Do you care to enlighten us on your affinity for these traditionally male brands/styles?


----------



## ajo

upr_crust said:


> I do not disagree that the tie is a bit bedazzling, but I thought that the colors worked together, and some days one just can't opt for a white hankerchief in one's breast pocket, as easy and convenient as that.


The ensamble works a trick, and a white PS would be far too predestrian for your postings. However that said a white PS does have its time and place. And as one who is slowly learning the art of the PS i take inspiration from your postings Sensei.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust,

Hey there, longtime listener, first time caller. I've been lurking arund these message boards for a good long time now, and I can honestly say that I'm a fan of your work, especially the way your style has developed since the goatee days. I actually think you're grossly underrated over at styleforum among that board's cognescenti; the fit of your clothes is almost always spot on, and lately your taste, from a classicist's point-of-view, is on target.

That said...

This tie_ -- What. The. Fug?_


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> upr_crust,
> 
> Hey there, longtime listener, first time caller. I've been lurking arund these message boards for a good long time now, and I can honestly say that I'm a fan of your work, especially the way your style has developed since the goatee days. I actually think you're grossly underrated over at styleforum among that board's cognescenti; the fit of your clothes is almost always spot on, and lately your taste, from a classicist's point-of-view, is on target.
> 
> That said...
> 
> This tie_ -- What. The. Fug?_


Conversely I was sufficiently moved by the splendour of this tie, pocket square, and cufflink combination to offer up the image to my partner as a prime example of the wondrous sartorial ability that I admire in upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Col. Mustard said:


> upr_crust,
> 
> Hey there, longtime listener, first time caller. I've been lurking arund these message boards for a good long time now, and I can honestly say that I'm a fan of your work, especially the way your style has developed since the goatee days. I actually think you're grossly underrated over at styleforum among that board's cognescenti; the fit of your clothes is almost always spot on, and lately your taste, from a classicist's point-of-view, is on target.
> 
> That said...
> 
> This tie_ -- What. The. Fug?_





Shaver said:


> Conversely I was sufficiently moved by the splendour of this tie, pocket square, and cufflink combination to offer up the image to my partner as a prime example of the wondrous sartorial ability that I admire in upr_crust.


Gentlemen, thank you both for your opinions. I never expect that everyone is going to like everything that I wear, and the tie in question is certainly visually challenging, and not for the faint of heart, but I like it (at least in small quantities), and I am glad that both of you had the candor to state your cases.

Now, for breaking rules today, I'm wearing loafers with a suit - something to upset the purists.

It's to be a warm day here in NYC - the suit is unlined, which is good.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via De Natale, NYC
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## AbleRiot

UPR- Yup - this is upsetting :biggrin:

But since you have perhaps my favorite color braces, I forgive you. By the way, my elderly friend who wore pink socks, gray trousers with black shoes also wore loafers with his suit (though he practically lives in loafers- can't blame him, I love slip-on shoes)

Here's a question to make up for the loafers: What's your take on un-cuffed trousers?

As we will hit upper 90's here in the Tri-State area tomorrow, I don't expect to hear from your so I wish you a happy holiday weekend!

Anyone else think we should have a "What is upr_crust wearing today?" board on his own?



upr_crust said:


> Now, for breaking rules today, I'm wearing loafers with a suit - something to upset the purists.
> 
> It's to be a warm day here in NYC - the suit is unlined, which is good.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Lewin
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via De Natale, NYC
> Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> UPR- Yup - this is upsetting :biggrin:
> 
> But since you have perhaps my favorite color braces, I forgive you. By the way, my elderly friend who wore pink socks, gray trousers with black shoes also wore loafers with his suit (though he practically lives in loafers- can't blame him, I love slip-on shoes)
> 
> Here's a question to make up for the loafers: What's your take on un-cuffed trousers?
> 
> As we will hit upper 90's here in the Tri-State area tomorrow, I don't expect to hear from your so I wish you a happy holiday weekend!
> 
> Anyone else think we should have a "What is upr_crust wearing today?" board on his own?


Thank you for your humorous comments - they were most entertaining.

As to your question, I personally feel that trousers look and drape better with cuffs than without, but I have several pairs of casual trousers that are flat-front and uncuffed, and that's fine, but with a suit, my usual impulse is to have the trousers cuffed.

As for my own thread, I have mentioned several times that, due to attrition of former posters to this thread, without a large contingent of new blood, that, quite unintentionally on my part, this has become "my" thread. I've not the energy to post elsewhere in any event - it's hard enough for me to get out fo the house in the morning without adding another early-morning ritual.

Able, you've surmised correctly that, with temp's in the mid-90's/34C range tomorrow, that suits and I will part ways. If I wear something of interest in a casual vein, perhaps I will post - otherwise, let me reciprocate your good wishes for a pleasant long weekend.


----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust said:


> ...and the tie in question is certainly visually challenging...














> Now, for breaking rules today, I'm wearing loafers with a suit - something to upset the purists.


Okay, now you're just being hurtful.

Seriously though, I don't mind the loafers with today's fit. I think plaid patterns on suits tone down the formality, and while not exactly country-fied, pairing with a tasteful loafer seem appropriate. To my eye, anyway.

I think the fit of the clothes is sharp and unfussy (as I've come to expect). My only beef with todyas outfit is going to be exactly what you think my beef is going to be: the baby blue/yellow repetition is studied. I would have liked a curve ball or two if just for the sake of visual relief. At least another shade of blue somewhere.

Mundane question: How much starch do you ask for in your shirts? What is your shirt treatment? I like it, and I think I'd like to steal it.


----------



## upr_crust

Dear Colonel,

Glad that today's tie, at least, met with your approval.

I fear that the "matchy-matchy" aspect of today's ensemble was driven by the cufflinks, as they are from whence I derived the rest of the color scheme. They are my newest acquistion, a byproduct of a jeweler local to my office having a relocation sale, and I am quite prone to the impulse to play with my new "toys" immediately upon acquisition. In retrospect, I could have varies things a bit with a different pocket square - a note for future reference.

As for my shirts, I normally have them professionally laundered, and I never have them starched. Today's shirt happened to be new (a buying spree online at Tyrwhitt's UK website, which, even with no VAT refund, and paying for shipping from the UK and foreign exchange fees, is cheaper than the US site), and was worn straight from the wrapper.

The other Tyrwhitt shirts that I've worn this week were also part of the same shipment, but I had the time to wash them, and I ironed them damp, straight from the washer (they were too rumpled from shipping to wear without ironing otherwise). This is a time-consuming method of ironing, but does yield starch-like results without starch.



Col. Mustard said:


> Okay, now you're just being hurtful.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't mind the loafers with today's fit. I think plaid patterns on suits tone down the formality, and while not exactly country-fied, pairing with a tasteful loafer seem appropriate. To my eye, anyway.
> 
> I think the fit of the clothes is sharp and unfussy (as I've come to expect). My only beef with todyas outfit is going to be exactly what you think my beef is going to be: the baby blue/yellow repetition is studied. I would have liked a curve ball or two if just for the sake of visual relief. At least another shade of blue somewhere.
> 
> Mundane question: How much starch do you ask for in your shirts? What is your shirt treatment? I like it, and I think I'd like to steal it.


----------



## msphotog

upr crust- I have only one thing to say... I've been on this forum since 2006, and I think you pre-date me, but when I see literally EVERY one of your outfits, I think to myself, "Yeah, I'd wear that!". IMHO, you are one of the two or three best dressed men I've ever seen. Your combination of ties, ps, shirts suits and cuff links is brilliant!

I'm just sayin'... Mark


----------



## Col. Mustard

AbleRiot said:


> Anyone else think we should have a "What is upr_crust wearing today?" board on his own?


I'd say he's about 5 minutes away from his own blog. To which I would subscribe. (And then unsubscribe once he stopped wearing tailored clothing and instead filled his blog with pictures of espresso drinks shot on top of biking shorts.) (And yes, for those of you in the know, that was a shot at Phat Guido.)



upr_crust said:


> I fear that the "matchy-matchy" aspect of today's ensemble was driven by the cufflinks...



Who's the boss here -- you or the cufflinks?!



> In retrospect, I could have varies things a bit with a different pocket square - a note for future reference.


Thanks for taking my potshots with grace. Especially since A) I have a low postcount, B) I have no pics of me putting my money where my sartorial mouth is, and C) I posted a funny cat picture. My comments can really only stand on the merit in and of themselves, and you gave them an airing. Good show. 




> As for my shirts, I normally have them professionally laundered...


I think the shirt I was most struck by was the Brooks Brothers OCBD you wore with the blazer the other day. I know a lot of fellas prefer not to press an OCBD, but I think the rumpled placket can look like a ruffled front of a 1970s tuxedo shirt. Not a good look. Under a jacket especially, I think and OCBD benefits from a smoother presentation.

In any case, the times that I've sent my OCBDs out, they've only been able to get it only so pressed -- not as tidy as your shirts. I thought maybe starch might be the diff, but maybe it's just the cleaners we're sending them to.


----------



## arkirshner

Col. Mustard said:


> Thanks for taking my potshots with grace. Especially since A) I have a low postcount, B) I have no pics of me putting my money where my sartorial mouth is, and C) I posted a funny cat picture. My comments can really only stand on the merit in and of themselves, and you gave them an airing. Good show.


Be careful who you shoot pots at. While upr is always a true gentleman, some of us are not.


----------



## upr_crust

msphotog said:


> upr crust- I have only one thing to say... I've been on this forum since 2006, and I think you pre-date me, but when I see literally EVERY one of your outfits, I think to myself, "Yeah, I'd wear that!". IMHO, you are one of the two or three best dressed men I've ever seen. Your combination of ties, ps, shirts suits and cuff links is brilliant!
> 
> I'm just sayin'... Mark


Thank you, Mark, for your most extravagant compliments. I've had the good fortune of knowing people who dressed well, and whose example I could follow.



Col. Mustard said:


> I'd say he's about 5 minutes away from his own blog. To which I would subscribe. (And then unsubscribe once he stopped wearing tailored clothing and instead filled his blog with pictures of espresso drinks shot on top of biking shorts.) (And yes, for those of you in the know, that was a shot at Phat Guido.)
> 
> 
> Who's the boss here -- you or the cufflinks?!
> 
> Thanks for taking my potshots with grace. Especially since A) I have a low postcount, B) I have no pics of me putting my money where my sartorial mouth is, and C) I posted a funny cat picture. My comments can really only stand on the merit in and of themselves, and you gave them an airing. Good show.
> 
> I think the shirt I was most struck by was the Brooks Brothers OCBD you wore with the blazer the other day. I know a lot of fellas prefer not to press an OCBD, but I think the rumpled placket can look like a ruffled front of a 1970s tuxedo shirt. Not a good look. Under a jacket especially, I think and OCBD benefits from a smoother presentation.
> 
> In any case, the times that I've sent my OCBDs out, they've only been able to get it only so pressed -- not as tidy as your shirts. I thought maybe starch might be the diff, but maybe it's just the cleaners we're sending them to.


I've not seen Phat Guido's postings on tumblr - I only remember his postings on That Other Website, and none of them involved espresso drinks or bicycle shorts (though I do remember a ridiculously expensive collar pin, used as a stickpin, from Bottega Veneta).

In any case, fear not - I've not the legs for bike shorts, and I don't drink coffee .

As for "who's boss, the cufflinks or I", with my collection, it's sometimes hard to tell - there are many more of them than there is of me.

As for your critique, I took it at face value, and understood the friendly spirit in which it was offered - trust me, I know what snarky critiques sound like (an education from That Other Website).

As for OCBD's - I'm too much of a starchy New England Yankee to wear an OCBD that's not been ironed, nor do I have the looks, the physique, or am of the age of your average Abercrombie and Fitch employee, for whom wrinkled clothing might look artlessly casual. For me, the wrinkles of the shirt would merely match my face .



arkirshner said:


> Be careful who you shoot pots at. While upr is always a true gentleman, some of us are not.


Your gallantry in defense of my honor is most appreciated, but trust me, I've lived some 33 years on the island of Manhattan - when needed, I have a full arsenal of verbal weaponry at my disposal, including some sizable nuclear F-bombs - a New Yorker's favorite defense.


----------



## arkirshner

Is that a moth floating in his coffee?


----------



## pusso

Today I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf jumper
Sean O'Flynn bespoke Silvano 140s poplin blue shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese 21oz jeans

Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Gaziano and Girling made to measure Full Brogue Oxford shoes


----------



## upr_crust

With temperatures reaching near 90F/32C here in NYC today, suits are not an option, so here's upr_crust, unplugged, as it were.

Everything is BB, BTW


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust Unplugged...I like that!

I'm battling the heat this afternoon wearing linen.
Ralph Lauren linen light blue short sleeve shirt and linen trousers paired with driving mocassins picked up in a local shop at Sorrento while honeymooning in Italy. 

And yeah, sockless! and yes, the shoes does well with no socks.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Well, OK then. After all you are on your honeymoon and, has been said, less can be better!  May you enjoy a long, healthy and happy life together.


----------



## AbleRiot

oops - maybe I should have pointed out that the honeymoon was back in May 2009! But yes, 3 happy years and a 7 month old baby boy later, here I am. As for less is better, I actually opted not to wear the straw brimley hat I picked up at same honeymoon in Venice (bought not by choice but by necessity on a day that was as hot as today will be in NJ)


----------



## pusso

Today I just went to the green grocer with my father so stayed casual...

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt blue hairline and white shirt
Gieves and Hawkes Bespoke 21oz Dark Indigo jeans

Diesel Black Gold Black leather jacket
Sketchers Black nubuck Shape Ups

Then I came home and ordered another pair of Sketchers to keep in reserve as the model I favour has been discontinued, and 4 Glenmuir Dark Navy jumpers for the coming winter.....then remembered I have all of my winter shirts to pay for at the end of September!!!

At least I ticked some things off my ever increasing shopping list.


----------



## upr_crust

By an accident of fate, I've found myself dressed to the nines on a Saturday afternoon. Coming from a "waste not, want not" background, I decided to share my accident of attire with you all.

Suit, shirt, and collar pin - BB
Tie - JAB
Braces - Barney's
PS - Ashear
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Upr crust: If you have never tried your hand at professional modeling, you really should. Outstanding!


----------



## Col. Mustard

All right, let's talk about this outfit.


upr_crust said:


>


First of all, congratulations on getting the similar scale stripes on the shirt and the suit to work. It's as rare and elusive as the fabled unicorn. I actually went back and forth on this, thinking it might be a little busy, but kinda liking it anyway, but then feeling as though the shirt's stripes were looking as though they continued down into the suit, and then back again to liking the visual interest. I even went so far as to edit out the stripes on the shirt just to see what it would look like.










And as of right now...I'm going pro-stripe. If loving your striped shirt/suit combo is wrong, I don't want to be right anymore! At least not today!

Of course, what I personally really like about this outfit is your tie-square combo. I think the burgundy twill tie is underrated in the realm of integral wardrobe pieces: versatile as hell, but pair it with the right elements (like the right blue shirt), and it manages to come across so rich and sumptuous it's like wearing an English Club's Smoking Lounge around your neck. Meanwhile the square is doing just enough of it's own thing, yet working with the tonal elements of the whole outfit, to be interesting to look at without demanding my attention. Good show.

I even like the contrast collar and collar pin. Old timey, but not costumey. I'm on the verge of buying a collar pin myself, partially because I liked the way Cary Grant looked sporting it in the movie "People Will Talk," and partially because I think I'd be good to have on general principal, like knotted cufflinks. Sure, I may only wear it a handful of times, but it's good to know it's there.

Trousers probably have a little more break than I'd love, and the burgundy suspenders are definitely bringing coals to Newcastle, but overall, I really liked this one. I'll be borrowing from it.


----------



## pusso

Have taken pics but cannot work out how to upload onto iPad

Ashworth v neck lambswool golf sweater
Sean O'Flynn blue 140s Silvano poplin bespoke shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke 21oz Japanese jeans

Indoors- Fitflops black suede Gogh suede sandals
To go out-Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket

Looking forward to new clothes arriving this week!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr Crust, again, very solid. I must agree with Col. Mustard: you somehow know how to make stripes on stripes work. Congrats. As usual, excellent squares/socks/shoes (although I'd personally go for dark brown with a navy suit, but that's just me.)

And for my first personal contribution here:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/bild14y.png/

A very good friend of mine is visiting me from London and I lent him the clothes he's wearing here before we went out (We fortunately have similar measurements). Just before we made it out of my flat a friend of ours (a fashion blogger and anthropologist) popped by and wanted to take a few shots for her blog.

My friend is in the navy double-breasted (Vintage, Edinburgh tailor). He is wearing a collarless pink shirt with white cuffs and stiff double-round collar, a silk emerald green patterned tie, and a cotton handkerchief. I'm in a navy three-piece by Burton which I recently aquired (I wish you could see the beautifully darted cut), the bengal stripes winchester shirt (Gieves & Hawkes) and a red silk patterned tie I found in Italy. (The fur is mine but unintentional, my friend demanded that I wear it for the shoot.) Sorry it is in black and white; the upside is that it lays great emphasis on the patterns. I'll try and post a colour picture later on. In any case, I was looking forward to showing you all (very very humbly) what I really enjoy doing with patterns.

Edit: here they are !

(Apologies for the collar spreading-ah, ah- onto the waistcoat; she made me move around quite a bit.)


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Upr crust: If you have never tried your hand at professional modeling, you really should. Outstanding!


Unhappily, I'm about 35-40 years too old to take up that profession, too fat, too bald, and a professional model's job is to make clothes look good - even clothes that aren't good-looking. I can only make work those clothes which I choose myself (and even then it's sometimes iffy . . .  ).



Col. Mustard said:


> All right, let's talk about this outfit.
> 
> First of all, congratulations on getting the similar scale stripes on the shirt and the suit to work. It's as rare and elusive as the fabled unicorn. I actually went back and forth on this, thinking it might be a little busy, but kinda liking it anyway, but then feeling as though the shirt's stripes were looking as though they continued down into the suit, and then back again to liking the visual interest. I even went so far as to edit out the stripes on the shirt just to see what it would look like.
> 
> And as of right now...I'm going pro-stripe. If loving your striped shirt/suit combo is wrong, I don't want to be right anymore! At least not today!
> 
> Of course, what I personally really like about this outfit is your tie-square combo. I think the burgundy twill tie is underrated in the realm of integral wardrobe pieces: versatile as hell, but pair it with the right elements (like the right blue shirt), and it manages to come across so rich and sumptuous it's like wearing an English Club's Smoking Lounge around your neck. Meanwhile the square is doing just enough of it's own thing, yet working with the tonal elements of the whole outfit, to be interesting to look at without demanding my attention. Good show.
> 
> I even like the contrast collar and collar pin. Old timey, but not costumey. I'm on the verge of buying a collar pin myself, partially because I liked the way Cary Grant looked sporting it in the movie "People Will Talk," and partially because I think I'd be good to have on general principal, like knotted cufflinks. Sure, I may only wear it a handful of times, but it's good to know it's there.
> 
> Trousers probably have a little more break than I'd love, and the burgundy suspenders are definitely bringing coals to Newcastle, but overall, I really liked this one. I'll be borrowing from it.


The leg break and the fullness of my trousers comes partially from the fact that the suit in question was bought when I was heavier, and it's only through the posting of photographs that I can see that they could stand to be tapered and re-hemmed a bit - a project for my tailor for the upcoming season. Thank you, otherwise, for the kind comments.



Anthony Charton said:


> Upr Crust, again, very solid. I must agree with Col. Mustard: you somehow know how to make stripes on stripes work. Congrats. As usual, excellent squares/socks/shoes (although I'd personally go for dark brown with a navy suit, but that's just me.)


I've never really bought into the dark brown shoes with navy suit aesthetic, though I should try it sometime, just to see what I'd look like while doing it. Very nice vintage work on your part, BTW - you both look very good in it, and one of the things that I'd want in the upcoming season is a navy D/B suit, though finding the right model of double-breasted suit will be something of a challenge.


----------



## Argon

OK, here goes. This was my get-up for a formal business meeting. Strictly speaking, I should probably have been wearing black cap toe Oxfords, but that pair of Boss Derbys was only a day old and begging to be worn. I'm a sartorial acolyte, so any constructive comments from more learned members would be appreciated. Too much leg break? No cuffs showing, hence jacket sleeves too long perhaps?



















Edit: please excuse the poor photo quality. The shirt is white with a medium-fine light blue pinstripe.


----------



## The Rambler

looks good; shoes an excellent choice; trou a little too long; maybe right sleeve a hair long, but that could be the photo; either the shirtsleeves are a tad short, or they just need to be pulled down to show a little bit of cuff. Overall, an excellent (first?) post: welcome.


----------



## Shaver

Hello Argon, accepting and acting upon Rambler's comments, then to perfect the look just add a pocket square plus ensure a cuillere in the tie and you are 'good to go'.


----------



## Jovan

Argon: Actually, it seems to be your shirt sleeves that are too short by a half inch.


----------



## arkirshner

I'd vote for the jacket sleeves too long as evidenced by the bunched fabric of the left sleeve.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Argon said:


> I'm a sartorial acolyte, so any constructive comments from more learned members would be appreciated.


Hats off for having the gumption to post and open yourself up for critique. These sorts of exercises are not just beneficial for you with any advice you might get, but they're also good for us, the ones discussing your look, because it gives us a chance to reflect on our own taste and decisions.

So my first bit of advice is to *take everything you are about to read with a grain of salt*. Especially from a poster like me, who hasn't posted a picture yet, and where it's a little harder to see my taste in action.

That said, I'm not coming into this as a total neophyte. I've been selling tailored clothes for many years, and have been obsessing and studying them even longer. My sartorial preferences that run towards the conservative/classic: Cary Grant and 60s Sean Connery; Italian old man-aesthetic, but with a bit less sprezzatura and a tad more grooming. Adherence to the rules. Darker, richer colors. Dignity and bearing.

Okay, enough disclaimers. Let's start at the top.










You're right, the photo quality is tricky. On my monitor, the shirt looks white. The tie looks to be a blue satin; hopefully IRL it's more of a twill because pure satin tends to look "wedding party" or "jr. high glee club" rather than business. Moreover, I would preferred something a little darker navy, a little more serious to offset the lighter grey of the suit, but this isn't mission-critical.

But I think my biggest beef is with the knot. It seems a little loosely tied; where the blade comes out of the knot there's little cinching and no dimple. The sharp presentation of the contrasts of dark tie/light shirt is undermined by this less-than-sharp touch.

I like pocket squares. I like the way they finish a look. If you and your office peer group could handle it, I'd suggest a silk pocket square with a black or dark base color, and a light overpattern. I suggest black because it would ground the outfit with something serious and business-like, again, in contrast to the lighter suit.

Something maybe like this:

So the look might be something in the ballpark of this:








Again, darker tie. I'm using mspaint here, and it's beyond my technology to do more than this.

The cuff:









Everybody is jumping on you for this one, and you even acknowledge it yourself: You need to be showing some linen. Standard advice: Pick your absolute all-time favorite fitting shirt (preferably the one where the sleeve stops right at the beginning of the hand when your arms are hanging down), have the coat cut to that shirt, and buy all the rest of your shirts so they fit the same way.

In any case, when your arms are hanging down normally, you should have 1/4" of shirt show, a difference that will continue to a greater or lesser degree no matter what your arm position in the jacket.

Sidebar: Of course, if you're Conan O'Brien, or most of the other late night talk show hosts -- the guys who are probably the most ubiquitous mass media suit wearers in our society -- you may opt for no sleeve show at all. On the other hand, Frank Sinatra recommended you show 1/2". Who would you rather look like, Conan O'Brien or Frank Sinatra? (Answer: Frank.)

The jacket:









Buttoning point is good. I even like the way it hangs, even though the "quarters" (internet-speak for the lower portion of the jacket under the fastened button) open up a smidge wide. I've heard it said that the quarters should open just to where the edge of the jacket slices the lower button in half.

Ever check out Will Boehlke's blog A Suitable Wardrobe? Will is a bigger guy, and he's forgotten more about men's tailored clothing than I will ever learn. Seriously, he knows how to put it together, and if you're ever looking for ideas on fit, especially for those of us who are huskier, that's a great resource.











I think the length of jacket is fine in relation to trou, but...Holy cow: Unsightly crotch wrinkling. What the heck is going on here? Is it pulling, or are they wrinkles from sitting? In either case, it's not so hot. If it is from pulling, and you agree with my assessment of the unsightliness, I'd ask my tailor to look into it. Unfortunately, most rtw pants don't leave a lot to work with in the crotch, so this may be tricky.

Of course, one of the shortcomings of our little photoessays is that they're only capturing a moment in time that may not always show the suit how it truly appears in real life. But in this pic, I think the crotch is whack.

Finally, the bottom:








Okay, not the smoothest break in the world. Like with sleeves, a lot of guys feel more secure with more cover, and they feel the loose, long pant legs look more relaxed. Especially if you're used to longer casual pants, a higher break when you're walking can be distracting before you get used to it. I think that too much break looks dumpy, reinforcing a stereotype that bigger guys already have to deal with sometimes. Your local fashion police will not arrest you for the longer hem, but if you want to clean it up, have your tailor shorten them a bit and maybe shape the calves.

Shoes are fine. Actually, that's the best antiquing I've seen on a pair of Boss shoes; usually it tends to be flat and two dimensional. They look almost like To Boot.

So, to recap:
1. Tighten the tie under the knot. Perhaps even think about a four-in-hand.
2. Consider a pocket square.
3. Get a handle on the sleeve/cuff situation.
4. Think hard about what's going on in the crotch. (That's what she said.)
5. Consider the presentation of the hem of the pants.
6. And take internet advice with a grain of salt.

Good luck!


----------



## simonfoy

Hi Upr

What polish do you use on your black shoes because they always look so shiny?

Thanks xxx


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Hi Upr
> 
> What polish do you use on your black shoes because they always look so shiny?
> 
> Thanks xxx


The polish is Kiwi - it's in the application - there are gentlemen at my local shoe repair shop who do nothing but shoe shines all day. They have their own rituals (polish is applied, brushed, then cloth-polished, several times, after a light mist of water is applied), but the net effect is a very high-gloss long-lasting shine. I could never reproduce the effect at home.


----------



## Argon

Thanks chaps for your valuable input. And in particular to Col. Mustard for his detailed and witty analysis - it's much appreciated.

In light of the comments raised (which I've combed through several times) and my now somewhat more educated eye, I really do need to put on that suit again and take a closer look at the fit. At the time the photo was taken, I was about to rush out the door and was already feeling hot and prickly.

I've bought some pocket squares - mostly solid colours - and have tried a few, but have felt like a bit of a fop wearing them and so they generally end up being taken out mid-morning and shoved in a trouser pocket. I can fully appreciate how well a carefully chosen pocket square can complete a suit, though, (cf your MSPainted pic, Col. Mustard), so it's just a matter of time until I feel confident enough to wear them comfortably.



> My sartorial preferences that run towards the conservative/classic: Cary Grant and 60s Sean Connery; Italian old man-aesthetic, but with a bit less sprezzatura and a tad more grooming. Adherence to the rules. Darker, richer colors. Dignity and bearing.


This is what I aspire to.

Thanks again for the input and time, all.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Mazel tov, Argon!

As a final note, apropos of my comments regarding the tie knot, I want to toss out a few pictures of snappy dresser extraordinaire "Spoopoker" from over at the styleforum message board. Spoopoker tends to dress a little on the dandyish side, but I think the fit of his clothes are usually spot on, and he ties his ties like a champ. In fact, I wish I could get my ties to look as suave.


























Note how the knots are not huge (they're mostly four-in-hand knots), but still full and round; and note the big fat dimple in each one. Spoo's collars are about your size too, but notice how he's got something dynamic in the presentation. The tie isn't just a strip of cloth hanging from the neck, but a luxuriant, 3-dimensional piece of fine fabric that befits a man of dash and style. A man of adventure. A man of _in__ternational intrigue. _

Okay, I may be overselling it, but you get the idea.

And note the way the ties arch out instead of laying flat against the chest. Spoo's tie arches may be on the exaggerated side, but that's part of it too.

If you already know this stuff, forgive me, but a little background:

When tailored 3 piece lounge suits (what we think of as the modern tailored suit) were first taking off, the tie would be anchored below the knot by the vest. The slack would create an arch between the knot and the vest; this was considered a mark of style and good taste. Even after the vest was gone, the arch was still seen as a jaunty, stylish feature of the well-turned out man's outfit. They even had devices like collar pins to force it into place.

Hey look, it's Frank again! -- with arched tie and collar pin.

Often you can get the tie to arch just by tightening it a little more perpendicular to your neck -- in fact, that should be the default way that we tighten our ties in the morning. It's just a matter of time before it'll lose the arch and lie flatter, but for however long it lasts, you're looking extra natty. (And that would probably be the best time to take pictures for the internet, which is probably what Spoo does.)

Edited to qualify that Spoo's tie arches are a bit exaggerated. I mean, they look nice, but let's not get crazy here.


----------



## pusso

The weather has warmed up again in England, so I'm wearing:

Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke 21oz jeans

When I go out I'll add:
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Yesterday was successful - I saw my Shirtmaker, who adjusted the pattern for my bespoke shirts, and got some Alumo black 100s superior lining for a jacket I've designed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon said:


> I've bought some pocket squares - mostly solid colours - and have tried a few, but have felt like a bit of a fop wearing them and so they generally end up being taken out mid-morning and shoved in a trouser pocket. I can fully appreciate how well a carefully chosen pocket square can complete a suit, though, (cf your MSPainted pic, Col. Mustard), so it's just a matter of time until I feel confident enough to wear them comfortably.




A note on the fopishness of pocket squares: I tuck mine in very far, because I am sometimes concerned about this myself. I find most men on the internet show _far_ more of theirs than I do. Spoopoker's third picture is an example of this: I wouldn't wear mine like that, unless it slipped up on me. I tuck mine in a touch further than he does in his first two shots. My philosophy WRT pocket squares is that I'm wearing them for me, not anybody else, and so I don't need everyone to notice them.


----------



## Jovan

I would start with the white cotton or linen pocket square folded into a simple square if treading lightly... it doesn't draw quite as much attention.


----------



## upr_crust

Not quite what I am wearing today, as we're to have two days of monsoon here in NYC, but what I was trying out as an outfit last night, having an idle hour or two, and recording the results. 

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - H & K
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Shoes - Finsbury


----------



## upr_crust

More photos -


----------



## johnpark11

upr_crust said:


> More photos -


Love, love, love the tie! I've always wondered what industry you work in. I picture you a brilliant banker or million dollar realtor!


----------



## johnpark11

Col. Mustard said:


> Mazel tov, Argon!
> 
> As a final note, apropos of my comments regarding the tie knot, I want to toss out a few pictures of snappy dresser extraordinaire "Spoopoker" from over at the styleforum message board. Spoopoker tends to dress a little on the dandyish side, but I think the fit of his clothes are usually spot on, and he ties his ties like a champ. In fact, I wish I could get my ties to look as suave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how the knots are not huge (they're mostly four-in-hand knots), but still full and round; and note the big fat dimple in each one. Spoo's collars are about your size too, but notice how he's got something dynamic in the presentation. The tie isn't just a strip of cloth hanging from the neck, but a luxuriant, 3-dimensional piece of fine fabric that befits a man of dash and style. A man of adventure. A man of _in__ternational intrigue. _
> 
> Okay, I may be overselling it, but you get the idea.
> 
> And note the way the ties arch out instead of laying flat against the chest. Spoo's tie arches may be on the exaggerated side, but that's part of it too.
> 
> If you already know this stuff, forgive me, but a little background:
> 
> When tailored 3 piece lounge suits (what we think of as the modern tailored suit) were first taking off, the tie would be anchored below the knot by the vest. The slack would create an arch between the knot and the vest; this was considered a mark of style and good taste. Even after the vest was gone, the arch was still seen as a jaunty, stylish feature of the well-turned out man's outfit. They even had devices like collar pins to force it into place.
> 
> Hey look, it's Frank again! -- with arched tie and collar pin.
> 
> Often you can get the tie to arch just by tightening it a little more perpendicular to your neck -- in fact, that should be the default way that we tighten our ties in the morning. It's just a matter of time before it'll lose the arch and lie flatter, but for however long it lasts, you're looking extra natty. (And that would probably be the best time to take pictures for the internet, which is probably what Spoo does.)
> 
> Edited to qualify that Spoo's tie arches are a bit exaggerated. I mean, they look nice, but let's not get crazy here.


Great look. Espically #2. Love the solid tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Not to totally deflate your rather colorful ideas as to my profession, I am merely a rather superannuated computer programmer, albeit for a large bank on Wall St. Nothing so glamorous as you've projected, I fear.



johnpark11 said:


> Love, love, love the tie! I've always wondered what industry you work in. I picture you a brilliant banker or million dollar realtor!


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Not to totally deflate your rather colorful ideas as to my profession, I am merely a rather superannuated computer programmer, albeit for a large bank on Wall St. Nothing so glamorous as you've projected, I fear.


What you are modestly neglecting to mention, though, is that the bank is a wholly owned subsiduary of one of your manifold financial operations.

"In Crust We Trust"

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Argon

Despite 10 minutes of searching, I can't seem to find out how to quote others' posts, so&#8230;

*Col. Mustard:
*


> _If you already know this stuff, forgive me, but a little background:_


No no, please, carry on! I've been reading all I can get my hands on over the past few weeks, and I have one of Flusser's books and Manton's suit book on the way for my birthday later this month, but your focused comments (and those of other forum members) are invaluable.

Spoopoker achieves a fabulously opulent and luxurious look with his ties in those pics. It's inspiring.

*Youthful Repp-robate *and* Jovan*: thanks - I will try the approaches you suggest as an entry into the frequent wearing of a pocket square and see how it goes.

I'm in business-casual today. Given the care and effort taken by fellow forum members in commenting, my intention is to dress and pose as best I can. This morning, though, my girlfriend was in a rush to get to work and so I had all of a split millisecond to get the photo together.

The combination of intense time pressure and her barked orders meant that I was too flustered to adjust my leg breaks properly. Despite this, I think the trouser length seems fine (but, once again, any comments gratefully received).

I think the sleeves on this jacket are too long - I was attempting to pull down my shirt cuffs, but it was a struggle.

_Edit: the jacket sleeves are actually of equal length. They stop just at the join of my hand and wrist. The shirt cuffs are slightly longer, but this didn't seem to show. Perhaps the jacket needs to be a fraction shorter and the sleeves a fraction longer...

_As for the tie, I was trying a four-in-hand so that the knot would fit into the narrower gap in my button-down collar, but the amount of material just seemed too meagre for dimpling. Clearly more practice required :wink2:. I now also see that my tie could've done with some tightening.





























^ Still a mean and messy little tie knot :mad2:

Trousers, tie and cream-coloured shirt: Brooks Brothers.
Jacket: Ralph Lauren Polo.
Shoes: Church's Chetwynd in Nevada Walnut.

I'm a huge watch geek, so for those who might be interested, today I'm wearing one of my Russian-made Poljot Strela chronographs ('Strela' meaning 'arrow' in Russian) that was issued to a pilot in the Czech Air Force in the early 1960s:


----------



## upr_crust

Oh, shush, Shaver, I told you that was supposed to be a secret - next thing you know, you'll be spilling the beans on the real location of the Bat Cave.

FYI, it's "In Crust We Trust - All Others Pay Cash". .



Shaver said:


> What you are modestly neglecting to mention, though, is that the bank is a wholly owned subsiduary of one of your manifold financial operations.
> 
> "In Crust We Trust"
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## simonfoy

Thanks Upr, will have a Google see if I can find the correct process. I hope this finds you well. xx


----------



## pusso

As its currently very warm in England, Im rejoicing in needing neither knitwear nor a jacket for once.

Today I'm wearing-

Sean O'Flynn bespoke Silvano 140s shirt (from my summer batch - the winter shirts are nearly finished before the weather changes again!)

Serfontaine drainpipe jeans with zip sides bought:
Because they had a 22" waist
To wear whilst my bespoke Gieves and Hawkes jeans were being laundered

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals as house slippers
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups to go out (another pair due in the mail).


----------



## Argon

I started off wearing this tie:










... but, based on my learnings a few days ago on this forum, decided that there wasn't enough contrast between it and the suit, so I changed into this tie:










Big improvement! (I hope..?)

And have a look at that dimple - my first ever :icon_cheers:










Suit: Samuelsohn mid grey with blue pinstripes
Shirt: Feraud plain white
Shoes: Cheaney Walbrooke black toe cap Oxfords
Watch: IWC Portuguese chronograph (3714-17)










Still no pocket square - I need to buy a white linen one for starters (have white silk, but silk seems a bit too flamboyant for a business suit).


----------



## Argon

^ Hard to visualise, pusso - how about some pics?:icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver

Argon said:


> I started off wearing this tie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but, based on my learnings a few days ago on this forum, decided that there wasn't enough contrast between it and the suit, so I changed into this tie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big improvement! (I hope..?)
> 
> And have a look at that dimple - my first ever :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn mid grey with blue pinstripes
> Shirt: Feraud plain white
> Shoes: Cheaney Walbrooke black toe cap Oxfords
> Watch: IWC Portuguese chronograph (3714-17)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no pocket square - I need to buy a white linen one for starters (have white silk, but silk seems a bit too flamboyant for a business suit).


Looking sharp.

Two things, however

1) if you refer to the tie dimple as a 'cuillere' you gain extra flashiness points :icon_smile_wink:

2) and this may merely be the way you are standing, but is the jacket collar standing away from your neck? Especially in the first picture it appears to be.


----------



## Argon

Shaver said:


> Looking sharp.
> 
> Two things, however
> 
> 1) if you refer to the tie dimple as a 'cuillere' you gain extra flashiness points :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks Shaver - noted :icon_smile_wink:



Shaver said:


> 2) and this may merely be the way you are standing, but is the jacket collar standing away from your neck? Especially in the first picture it appears to be.


Yes, not sure what was going on there - the jacket actually fits me well round the collar.

Many thanks for your comments.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon,

I have to say, I like your attire these last few pages (especially the wristwatches). I'm not crazy about the silver and black tie, which I think is a bit washed-out against the white shirt, but that may be due in part to the picture. I'm also, in general, not fond of evenly-spaced two-color repp ties. They're perfectly tasteful, and nearly always a good choice, but they simply don't excite me. On an unrelated note, what diameter are the Poljots?

Pusso,

I have a good friend who dresses in a similar way to you, though without your admirable taste in selecting where to purchase clothes, and she's one of the most stylish people I know. May I ask what type of denim fabric you're getting jeans made in?


----------



## pusso

Today I'm wearing:

Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (at home)

To go out:
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket (my new one is being kept until this one collapses)
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

Hoping in the mail today for:
Another pair of the now discontinued Sketchers to keep in reserve
4 Glenmuir Dark Navy merino wool jumpers (v neck to wear over shirts)


----------



## Col. Mustard

*Argon, in the words of Flash Gordon...
*








 YEAHHH!











Knot: _Tidy_
Tie: _Vivid, contrasting, tasteful._
Cuffs: _Showing._
Quarters: _Opened just enough._
Pants: _Not wrinkling._
Hem: _Breaking but not puddling._

Not flashy, not peacocking, but *better*:_ Solid as a freaking rock!
_
The only thing I would add is a pocket square -- white linen to keep it simple.

To go from you first pics to _this_ in three days...Ladies and gentlemen, I think we might be experiencing what is referred to in boxing as a "rope-a-dope": Argon came out intentionally weak and took a few punches to lull us into false confidence, only bounce back off the ropes and come back with a powerful swing. *Bam! *

As for the first tie -- good choice to move away from it. As for Shaver's comment about the jacket standing away from the collar -- it is, but judging by the rest of the pics, I'm willing to say it's just body english at that particular moment.

So nice work. If I can squeeze in the time, I'll try to offer some comments on the sportcoat outfit post too.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Okay, a little more to say about the brown jacket pics. Actually, I've got feedback for practically your entire post. This may get a little long, so settle in...



Argon said:


> Despite 10 minutes of searching, I can't seem to find out how to quote others' posts, so&#8230;


It may differ from browser to browser. I use chrome. I just click on the "Reply with Quote" button at the bottom of whatever post I want to quote, and then click "Go Advanced," and viola, the text is in the form. The rest is just standard bracketed UBBC: Text that is bracketed with a [ quote] in the beginning and a [ /quote] at the end will appear in a quote box.




> Col. Mustard:
> No no, please, carry on! I've been reading all I can get my hands on over the past few weeks, and I have one of Flusser's books and Manton's suit book on the way for my birthday later this month, but your focused comments (and those of other forum members) are invaluable.


Hopefully it's Flusser's DRESSING THE MAN. Invaluable for the pictures alone, even though the prose gets annoying after a while. (Supercilious and affected, seemingly for humor's sake.) Still though -- solid reference, even if Flusser seems determined to obliterate any credibility he's created over the years by dressing in public like this:

Er...uh...yeah.

And since you're referring to Manton as Manton, you probably know that he occasionally posts over at styleforum. Unfortunately, his posts seem to have devolved into single sentences or one word entries, and kinda grouchy ones at that. There seems to be an arc to the involvement on these message boards, and once you talk out everything you need to talk out, patience and participation dwindles. In fact, hang around long enough and _it'll happen to you!
_












> Youthful Repp-robate and Jovan: thanks - I will try the approaches you suggest as an entry into the frequent wearing of a pocket square and see how it goes.


Good advice from these guys. White linen is usually square #1, but I'd submit that a silk square in a solid burgundy is remarkably versatile too, especially paired with dark navy and charcoals jackets. Runner-up: a silk square in solid cream. Tough for it to clash with anything.




> I'm in business-casual today. Given the care and effort taken by fellow forum members in commenting, my intention is to dress and pose as best I can. This morning, though, my girlfriend was in a rush to get to work and so I had all of a split millisecond to get the photo together.


I gotta say, the picture quality of your photos is really good, especially compared to my grainy mess later in this post. So hat's off to you and your girlfriend.

One of things that bugs me about WAYWRN threads is the way that severe advice and sweeping proclamations are dished out so cavalierly. An OP takes the time to post a pic of the outfit that they feel is good enough to show the world, and then packs of hyenas come out of the woodwork to pile on with drastic recommendations -- usually "The jacket/pant/whatever is hopeless! Start over!" It's not just cheap, it's kinda reckless, especially for guys starting out and with indeterminate funds. So understand that when I offer up feedback, I try to dig into what's going on, and try to be thoughtful about it. Unless, of course, we're talking about Upr_Crust's recent tie.









 
Brrr.

(I kid, I kid.)

So this is all preamble for me to say that when I look at your casual day outfit, I think your jacket is too short.
 
Let's take a look:









From this picture, I don't think the jacket puts your body in the best proportions. At worst, your torso looks to be a mile long.

Let's see a side by side comparison:
















I mean come on. Granted, the suit pick looks like it was taken from a higher vantage point, but I think the differences are still valid, and pretty much speak for themselves.

The usual guideline for jacket length is that they should be just long enough to cover your ass. There's also the old saw about being able to cup your hands and grab the jacket hem, but I think most of us know that's often unhelpful: Not only can you grab the jacket hem from a variety of different lengths, the length of the jacket in relation to arms is often less important than the relation to the body as a whole. Cover your ass is a good guideline, but I think there's an easier one that I've never read anyone else really talk about, so if no one's ever heard it, I'm inventing it: When looking straight on, you should be able to see the bottom hem of the jacket _at least_ meet the crotch. In my little diagram up above, that last little item is what I'm getting at, and it's perhaps the most important. Unsure about jacket length? Look at the crotch.

Perhaps the pants might have been sagging a little in the picture. If that's the case, I think pulling them up to your waist would improve things significantly.




> As for the tie, I was trying a four-in-hand so that the knot would fit into the narrower gap in my button-down collar, but the amount of material just seemed too meagre for dimpling.


 
When I first read this, I decided to wear one of my slim ties to work to show you that it can be done. So here, for your viewing pleasure, is Col. Mustard's very first menswear message board pic:









(So THAT'S why Manton's pictures suck: He's using the backwards camera on his cell phone. Resolution so crappy, it looks like a Seurat painting.)

In any case, note the dimple. I know the tie looks kinda big, but it's really only 2 7/8" -- A slim Brooks Brothers tie, probably very similar to yours.

On the other hand, it's worth noting that in the world of no dimples for slim ties, you're in good company.














> I now also see that my tie could've done with some tightening.


Yeah. I agree, but from your most recent post, it looks like you're getting a grip on the tie know situation nicely. 



> Trousers, tie and cream-coloured shirt: Brooks Brothers.
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren Polo.
> Shoes: Church's Chetwynd in Nevada Walnut.



I like the color combination of the outfit, what seems to me a very classic daytime country combo. The tie seems like it may be a little color saturated from the camera, but if it is that bright IRL, I might put it to work more often with lighter greys and blues for spring, and opt for a more muted green or dark red for this jacket.




> I'm a huge watch geek, so for those who might be interested, today I'm wearing one of my Russian-made Poljot Strela chronographs ('Strela' meaning 'arrow' in Russian) that was issued to a pilot in the Czech Air Force in the early 1960s:





>


First of all, from a n00b's perspective, that's a beautiful looking watch. Watches are not my forte (and to be honest, neither are shoes), but on a purely aesthetic level, I think that looks awesome. I really like the cream dial.

As a coincidence, I've been looking at watches online lately to maybe buy myself something for my birthday in a month or so. I've seen these Soviet era Eastern Block ones offered, but I can't help but have the thought cross my mind that if it's as great as Eastern Block automobiles, they might not be so hot. Like the watch equivalent of a Yugo or something. On the other hand, there's buzz about them, and if a self-professed watch geek has one, there's probably something to it.

But as I'm dipping my toe into the watch pool, the one watch that seems to most align with what I'm looking for was a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic with a silver dial. I don't know if you know much about Hamiltons, but from what I've read, the movement in the one I'm looking at is supposed to be pretty solid, and the idea of having an ingenious little contraption around my wrist that doesn't require a battery, but that needs to be wound, and even _winds itself_...that appeals to me. Maybe I'm a watch guy in the making.

In any case, cool gear!


----------



## upr_crust

After two days of threatened monsoon (more threat than monsoon itself), the sun has returned.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Finsbury


----------



## sartoriallytactical

By waywt at 2012-09-06


----------



## A.L.Z.

Which size looks better -- 46L (top series of photos) or 46R (bottom photos)? I am 6'0", 188lb, any advice gratefully appreciated!

-----------------------------------------------------
46L:








46R:







I also believe the lapel roll over the top-most button is messed up in the 46R, so I will need to figure out how to fix that...


----------



## upr_crust

Definitely 46R, IMHO - the sleeves are right, and the length is more flattering to you.



A.L.Z. said:


> Which size looks better -- 46L (top series of photos) or 46R (bottom photos)? I am 6'0", 188lb, any advice gratefully appreciated!
> 
> I also believe the lapel roll over the top-most button is messed up in the 46R, so I will need to figure out how to fix that...


----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust said:


> Definitely 46R, IMHO - the sleeves are right, and the length is more flattering to you.


Yeah, I gotta back up Upr_Crust on this: I think the 46R is better.

I think I remember reading a million years ago that a properly fitting classic overcoat should extend to right below the knee. The R is definitely better on that account.

But don't just take me and Crusty's word for it. Let's see what _Humphrey Bogart_ has to say about it:








Bogey says: "The one on the right is the stuff that dreams are made of. Or at least it's better than the one on the left."


----------



## Col. Mustard

Oops, double post.


----------



## pusso

Going to a very very cold supermarket today so wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool golf jumper
Sean O'Flynn bespoke Silvano 140s poplin shirt
Serfontaine dark indigo drainpipe jeans with zips

And to go out:
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

But will still come home and jump into a hot bath afterwards!!!


----------



## upr_crust

TGIF

Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrhwitt
Tie - Pink
PS - No name
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Burberry
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Col. Mustard

Hello, hacking pockets!

Upr_Crust, I think your suit today has some interesting things going on, things that I don't think we see that often, so let's see if we can shoot the breeze about it.

Since I'm about as west coast as you can get, Paul Stuart doesn't really pop up on my radar all that often, so your post is a bit of an introduction to the Phineas Cole line. Checked out their website, and like with Black Fleece and Brooks Brothers, I guess Phineas Cole is their stab at the younger, more flamboyant market, with their styling having an almost a neo-Tommy Nutter flavor.

(Correct me if I'm wrong about any of this.)

That said, your suit isn't flying off the rails by any means. In fact, as I think about it, the remarkable thing about your suit is the way it combines unusual touches, but at the same time seems fairly quiet about it. Touches like...

1. Peak lapels. (Lapels that meet the jacket collar with a jutting edge rather than a typical notch.) A single-breasted jacket with peak lapels. Rarely seen in the wild in California, but I have sold them in the past. I think they add an unusual bit of dash to jacket without seeming alien. Maybe it's because of the lapel width, or the angle in which they're cut, but those peaks almost come across as...conservative. I like it.

2. Hacking pockets. (Pockets cut at a slant rather than parallel with the hem of the jacket.) Probably the first thing I noticed. Your arm is in the way, but I think I can see a ticket pocket peeking out behind too.

I don't know how I feel about hacking pockets. I can see how on this suit, they're in line with a certain jaunty aesthetic. Personally I'd be reluctant to wear them because I'd worry they cross the line from _dash_ to _flash_, like flames on a Camaro (I think I just dated myself there; For the kids: _Like chrome rims on a lowered Civic_).

But of course, _flash_ is not their lineage, and all-in-all, that kind of detail is pretty subtle. In terms of the suit you're wearing, the bottom quarters seem a tad loose in the picture, and it could be an illusion, but the hem of the jacket seems to be slanting upwards towards the back, giving the combination of angles an unusual effect. (I have the feeling it may look a little different IRL.) Anyway, it was probably these angles in the pic that drew my attention.

3. Medium grey with a purple pinstripe. Uncommon, but again, fairly sedate.

To the degree that the suit might be considered outre, you quiet things down with simple accessories. Unlike, say, this guy:








"Look at me!! Look at me!!"

I might have reached for a navy-ish tie to lower the dandy meter reading even further, but I recognize your style involves color coordination via repetition with tonal variation, and this time you were trying to work with purple. (And there's no getting around the fact that the dark purple (in the tie) goes well with that shade of grey.) Nevertheless, and putting aside the dots on the square, I like the way you brought the light blue into things: a tonal rather than color compliment.

What are your thoughts on your suit? How does it vector with your tastes? What were you thinking when you bought it? Did you wear it to reflect a particular mood today? Were there any directions you might have gone differently with the accessories?

In any case, thanks for being one of the most thorough WAYWRN posters and giving us something to reflect upon.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Okay, my turn.

This time, I tried a mirror pic. When the image was zoomed out to get a fuller view, too much detailing was lost, and my suit just looked like a big mass of black. As it is, my poor pocket square hardly stands a chance.










(Oy vey. Out of the six pictures I took, this was actually the best one.)

It's my new favorite suit from Theory: Navy blue with black nailhead. Slim fit, but with very lightly padded shoulders.

The look I was going for was to try to look a bit like this guy:









Blue suit, blue shirt, black twill tie (In photos, twills tend to look more satiny than in real life.) A "Minimalist Italian Businessman" kind-of-approach, but I added a dash of color with a paisley orange/blue pocket square.

This was actually yesterday's outfit, and upon reflection, the black tie might have been too spartan for even my tastes. I work at a job where I have to wear dark suits (no, not a chauffeur), and although from a utilitarian aspect everything worked okay (credibility: intact!), a small pattern in the tie might have kept things streamlined and serious, but maybe a little friendlier. Just a little stripe or something.

So:

1. Find a black tie with a subtle pattern.

2. Explore getting a digital camera.

Finally, some of you may have noticed that the points of my shirt collar do not fall underneath my jacket. This is a bugaboo for a lot of folks, and although I can see some aesthetic merit to the neatness, I don't think the extra lines in the "cynosure" (as Flusser calls it) is a dealbreaker. Moreover, I think it's a matter of degree, and little tiny collars, even with slim lapel suits, are the real enemy.


----------



## upr_crust

Mon Colonel,

Thank you for that insightful (and complimentary) critique of my attire today.

Let me address your questions as they were listed.

First, the motivation for me to have bought this suit was rather "bucket list" - I had, up until this time, never owned a single-breasted suit with peak lapels. As I am rather broad-shouldered, I thought that it might be a look that would work for me (D/B suits with peak lapels have always looked good on me, even in my fatter days). The suit was also on sale (quite heavily discounted, as it happens), most likely a combination of the stripings of the fabric, and the non-horizontal hem of the skirt of the jacket. (The hem of the jacket is my least favorite aspect of the suit, BTW.) I've bought suits in the UK, from New & Lingwood, which have hacking pockets, so I am quite used to the look of them, and you are correct in positing that there is a ticket pocket as well.

So, in a fit of sartorial pique, with a touch of consumer greed, I bought the suit. I've not worn it in a long while (not since last spring), and I thought that I could use the psychic lift by taking it out of its plastic dry cleaning sarcophagus and putting it on this morning.

The color of today's accessories was driven by the purple pinstripes, and by my liking for the combination of white, purple and grey. I also chose today's shirt as it's new, and I wanted to wear it, if only to then send it off to the shirt laundry to remove its starch.

Today's braces set the tone for the choice of pocket square - a white cotton handkerchief could have done as well, but I liked the light blue of the silk (the dots on tie and PS were a repetition that I would have avoided, if I could otherwise have done so).

As for "vector with my tastes" - I would say that it is consistent with my general aesthetic, with a variation of form. I'm not sure that I've ever worn a patterned shirt with this suit - maybe some day I'll try that variant, and see what the result may be.

As for the latest catalog from Phineas Cole - many of the items shown are quite outre, either by themselves, or as presented in combination, though I am sorely tempted by the charcoal blue double-breasted suit with windowpane deco. The only thing really restraining me is the fact that I have a double-breasted suit of almost the exact same color (though a less assertive pattern), a MTM item from Brooks.

On my lunch hour, I hot-footed it to Stuart's to pick up a large-scale paisley tie - my indulgence for the season (so far).



Col. Mustard said:


> Hello, hacking pockets!
> 
> Upr_Crust, I think your suit today has some interesting things going on, things that I don't think we see that often, so let's see if we can shoot the breeze about it.
> 
> Since I'm about as west coast as you can get, Paul Stuart doesn't really pop up on my radar all that often, so your post is a bit of an introduction to the Phineas Cole line. Checked out their website, and like with Black Fleece and Brooks Brothers, I guess Phineas Cole is their stab at the younger, more flamboyant market, with their styling having an almost a neo-Tommy Nutter flavor.
> 
> (Correct me if I'm wrong about any of this.)
> 
> That said, your suit isn't flying off the rails by any means. In fact, as I think about it, the remarkable thing about your suit is the way it combines unusual touches, but at the same time seems fairly quiet about it. Touches like...
> 
> 1. Peak lapels. (Lapels that meet the jacket collar with a jutting edge rather than a typical notch.) A single-breasted jacket with peak lapels. Rarely seen in the wild in California, but I have sold them in the past. I think they add an unusual bit of dash to jacket without seeming alien. Maybe it's because of the lapel width, or the angle in which they're cut, but those peaks almost come across as...conservative. I like it.
> 
> 2. Hacking pockets. (Pockets cut at a slant rather than parallel with the hem of the jacket.) Probably the first thing I noticed. Your arm is in the way, but I think I can see a ticket pocket peeking out behind too.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about hacking pockets. I can see how on this suit, they're in line with a certain jaunty aesthetic. Personally I'd be reluctant to wear them because I'd worry they cross the line from _dash_ to _flash_, like flames on a Camaro (I think I just dated myself there; For the kids: _Like chrome rims on a lowered Civic_).
> 
> But of course, _flash_ is not their lineage, and all-in-all, that kind of detail is pretty subtle. In terms of the suit you're wearing, the bottom quarters seem a tad loose in the picture, and it could be an illusion, but the hem of the jacket seems to be slanting upwards towards the back, giving the combination of angles an unusual effect. (I have the feeling it may look a little different IRL.) Anyway, it was probably these angles in the pic that drew my attention.
> 
> 3. Medium grey with a purple pinstripe. Uncommon, but again, fairly sedate.
> 
> To the degree that the suit might be considered outre, you quiet things down with simple accessories. Unlike, say, this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Look at me!! Look at me!!"
> 
> I might have reached for a navy-ish tie to lower the dandy meter reading even further, but I recognize your style involves color coordination via repetition with tonal variation, and this time you were trying to work with purple. (And there's no getting around the fact that the dark purple (in the tie) goes well with that shade of grey.) Nevertheless, and putting aside the dots on the square, I like the way you brought the light blue into things: a tonal rather than color compliment.
> 
> What are your thoughts on your suit? How does it vector with your tastes? What were you thinking when you bought it? Did you wear it to reflect a particular mood today? Were there any directions you might have gone differently with the accessories?
> 
> In any case, thanks for being one of the most thorough WAYWRN posters and giving us something to reflect upon.


----------



## arkirshner

Col. Mustard said:


> Yeah, I gotta back up Upr_Crust on this: I think the 46R is better.
> 
> I think I remember reading a million years ago that a properly fitting classic overcoat should extend to right below the knee.


I recall a thread from around 2006 on the subject of coat length and Professor Edwards' conclusion that optimum length is midway between knee and foot, or it may have been phrased midpoint of the calf or the equivalent.

One factor to consider is pocket placement. While a patch pocket can be moved, a set in pocket cannot and thus a coat of the wrong length can look off because the pockets are at a sub-optimal placement for the man's body. As for myself, I wear a short size jacket but my coats are generally regulars because of their longer length. In fact I have a polo coat that was a long but, because patch pockets could be removed and replaced at an optimum position, it is one of my best fitting. Today when coats are cut so short, the only way to find one of decent length is to go with a longer size.


----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust said:


> ...and the non-horizontal hem of the skirt of the jacket...


Non-horizontal hem? What the...

Wow, I think I'd totally forgotten those existed. Now that you mention it, I have a dim recollection of reading about it from Flusser, but I don't think I've actually seen one in action, or at least registered it when I have. Honestly, I just thought the quarters were hanging oddly from the skirt being too loose.



> The color of today's accessories was driven by the purple pinstripes, and by my liking for the combination of white, purple and grey.


It's a solid combo. There's something about purple and grey; in fact, I have a feeling the shirt/tie/suit combo would have worked fine had the suit been a chalkstripe.



> Today's braces set the tone for the choice of pocket square - a white cotton handkerchief could have done as well, but I liked the light blue of the silk (the dots on tie and PS were a repetition that I would have avoided, if I could otherwise have done so).


I think you're right about the white handkerchief, but like I said, I like the light blue sneaking in. I like the dimension it added to the outfit.

When I grow up, I want to have trousers with braces. Right now, it's not a practical purchasing option, both in terms of access and budget [insert sad face here], but since I grew up in the 80s, suspenders are imprinted on my psyche as fundamental part of a grown man's outfit.

(And yet as my sources of style inspirations have grown and developed, I can say that I have never seen an instance where Cary Grant, the _Sun_ in my_ Solar System of Style Influences_, wore suspenders. Huhn.)



> As for "vector with my tastes" - I would say that it is consistent with my general aesthetic...


I could be way off base, but I think you tend to skew a little more towards the conservative when it comes to suit selection. My mental image of your posts has you in Brooks Brother's banker stripes and things like that. You're not afraid to throw in a seersucker, but the choice is essentially classic. Like I talked about in my previous post, even to the degree that today's suit was a more _modernly _styled outlier, the effect for was still unexpectedly restrained.



> As for the latest catalog from Phineas Cole - many of the items shown are quite outre, either by themselves, or as presented in combination, though I am sorely tempted by the charcoal blue double-breasted suit with windowpane deco.


Is THIS your card?

(You know, I think the photo resolution on this site is wonky. Here's a link to the image where you can see the windowpane.)

The Suit: Very Apparel Arts.
That Shirt He's Wearing: Not Apparel Arts, at least not with that suit.



> On my lunch hour, I hot-footed it to Stuart's to pick up a large-scale paisley tie - my indulgence for the season (so far).


I've had to cut myself off on my tie purchases lately. I went on a bender with Brooks Brothers, took a trip through Sam Hober, and woke up in the gutter with a Henry Carter and no sign of my wallet, keys or shoes. I hear the first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## pusso

Apparently we are due a late "Indian Summer" until the end of September, so the knitwear has been put back under clothing covers and I'm wearing:

Charles Tyrwhitt blue and white hairline stripe shirt
Serfontaine blue and white hairline shirt

At home - Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals (as house slippers)

If I venture out - Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

I do hope that this unpredictable English weather (the wettest summer in 100 years) gives me a month to wear my lighter weight clothes before winter sets in and I'm in jumpers,carpet weight jeans and a winter coat for several moths!


----------



## A.L.Z.

arkirshner said:


> I recall a thread from around 2006 on the subject of coat length and Professor Edwards' conclusion that optimum length is midway between knee and foot, or it may have been phrased midpoint of the calf or the equivalent.
> 
> One factor to consider is pocket placement. While a patch pocket can be moved, a set in pocket cannot and thus a coat of the wrong length can look off because the pockets are at a sub-optimal placement for the man's body. As for myself, I wear a short size jacket but my coats are generally regulars because of their longer length. In fact I have a polo coat that was a long but, because patch pockets could be removed and replaced at an optimum position, it is one of my best fitting. Today when coats are cut so short, the only way to find one of decent length is to go with a longer size.


The pockets idea is a very interesting one, and one i hadn't considered.
Based on the pockets, do you think the 46R or 46L is better? Am I correct to surmise you are endorsing the L?


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust: The peak lapels really suit you. I'm on the fence whether or not the custom suit I'm getting soon should have them...

Col. Mustard: That's a good look. Do not worry too much about the collar's spread. I think a black grenadine tie would also look nice.

Tonight I did a little test drive of my newly acquired sport coat from CMDC (and the rain coat I've had for months but barely had cause to use). I may need to take it in a bit at the chest and waist, but otherwise it looks and feels great. It's one of those interesting sack coats from the '60s made with two buttons and side vents rather than the archetypical three/two centre vent configuration.

The great thing, though: After we were done with dinner and ready to get the check, we discussed the possibility of dessert and decided to just grab Dairy Queen on the way home since this place was already stretching our wallets. Lo and behold, our friendly waitress returned and this exchange took place. "So, would you two like a dessert on the house?" We both look at each other and, as if on cue, "... on the house?" She responds, "Well, you two are just so cute and nicely dressed on your date, so we'll give you a dessert free of charge." Dumbfounded, we both say we would like that very much and thank her profusely. I guess wearing a coat and tie really does have its perks. (Though I think half of it is we were nicer than the drunk people around us who couldn't bother to thank, look in the eye, or generally act civilised when the staff were talking to them...)

Anyways, I'm not so sure this outfit worked. I like the tie itself (which was sent to me by upr_crust a long while back)but unfortunately it may be the weakest link paired with this sport coat. Open to constructive criticism here.


----------



## upr_crust

Commentary on the commentary . . .

As noted, the non-horizontal hem is the least favorite aspect of my peak lapelled suit, but as I wear it with the jacket unbuttoned, it seems to be fairly unobtrusive.

Glad that yesterday's design decisions met with your approval. As for braces, I like wearing them, on occasion, but Paul Stuart makes them fairly mandatory - none of their suits are made with belt loops at present. It's either braces, or adjustments to the side tabs, or a prayer that the laws of gravity are suspended in your favor.

As for conservative/not conservative, I am, in my office, the leading fashion light, but as I work with bankers and IT people, very few follow my lead, as what I wear is a bit too outre for them. I've bought two suits from New & Lingwood, London in the past three years, which are very Brit in style - that does not always translate as "conservative" on this side of the pond.

As it happened, I stopped at Bergdorf Goodman Men last night, and the woman selling Creed fragrances immediately honed in on me, trying to sell me Millesime Imperial, which she said, "smells like money". Immediately thereafter, the nice lady selling cufflinks showed me the chalcedony and diamond cufflinks that I found quite lovely (if a bit over the top for everyday wear). At $5,500 the pair, I decided that I didn't smell like THAT much money, though espying myself in one of the many full-length mirrors in the place, I did look like a good deal of cash last night. Appearances can be deceiving, however . . .

As for the Paul Stuart suit, a shot from their web site has been attached to this posting.

As for ties, I have made several clean-outs of my tie collection in the past couple of years (see below) - I now have a little room for new stuff.



Col. Mustard said:


> Non-horizontal hem? What the...
> 
> Wow, I think I'd totally forgotten those existed. Now that you mention it, I have a dim recollection of reading about it from Flusser, but I don't think I've actually seen one in action, or at least registered it when I have. Honestly, I just thought the quarters were hanging oddly from the skirt being too loose.
> 
> It's a solid combo. There's something about purple and grey; in fact, I have a feeling the shirt/tie/suit combo would have worked fine had the suit been a chalkstripe.
> 
> I think you're right about the white handkerchief, but like I said, I like the light blue sneaking in. I like the dimension it added to the outfit.
> 
> When I grow up, I want to have trousers with braces. Right now, it's not a practical purchasing option, both in terms of access and budget [insert sad face here], but since I grew up in the 80s, suspenders are imprinted on my psyche as fundamental part of a grown man's outfit.
> 
> (And yet as my sources of style inspirations have grown and developed, I can say that I have never seen an instance where Cary Grant, the _Sun_ in my_ Solar System of Style Influences_, wore suspenders. Huhn.)
> 
> I could be way off base, but I think you tend to skew a little more towards the conservative when it comes to suit selection. My mental image of your posts has you in Brooks Brother's banker stripes and things like that. You're not afraid to throw in a seersucker, but the choice is essentially classic. Like I talked about in my previous post, even to the degree that today's suit was a more _modernly _styled outlier, the effect for was still unexpectedly restrained.
> 
> Is THIS your card?
> 
> (You know, I think the photo resolution on this site is wonky. Here's a link to the image where you can see the windowpane.)
> 
> The Suit: Very Apparel Arts.
> That Shirt He's Wearing: Not Apparel Arts, at least not with that suit.
> 
> I've had to cut myself off on my tie purchases lately. I went on a bender with Brooks Brothers, took a trip through Sam Hober, and woke up in the gutter with a Henry Carter and no sign of my wallet, keys or shoes. I hear the first step is admitting you have a problem.


Thank you, Jovan, and glad that you were able to make use of the tie, even if it wasn't your optimal choice for the sports jacket that you were wearing. You did make quite a cute couple - I am sure that it is not jacket and tie season yet (if ever) in your section of the world, so enjoy the perks of being well-dressed.



Jovan said:


> upr_crust: The peak lapels really suit you. I'm on the fence whether or not the custom suit I'm getting soon should have them...
> 
> Col. Mustard: That's a good look. Do not worry too much about the collar's spread. I think a black grenadine tie would also look nice.
> 
> Tonight I did a little test drive of my newly acquired sport coat from CMDC (and the rain coat I've had for months but barely had cause to use). I may need to take it in a bit at the chest and waist, but otherwise it looks and feels great. It's one of those interesting sack coats from the '60s made with two buttons and side vents rather than the archetypical three/two centre vent configuration.
> 
> The great thing, though: After we were done with dinner and ready to get the check, we discussed the possibility of dessert and decided to just grab Dairy Queen on the way home since this place was already stretching our wallets. Lo and behold, our friendly waitress returned and this exchange took place. "So, would you two like a dessert on the house?" We both look at each other and, as if on cue, "... on the house?" She responds, "Well, you two are just so cute and nicely dressed on your date, so we'll give you a dessert free of charge." Dumbfounded, we both say we would like that very much and thank her profusely. I guess wearing a coat and tie really does have its perks. (Though I think half of it is we were nicer than the drunk people around us who couldn't bother to thank, look in the eye, or generally act civilised when the staff were talking to them...)
> 
> Anyways, I'm not so sure this outfit worked. I like the tie itself (which was sent to me by upr_crust a long while back)but unfortunately it may be the weakest link paired with this sport coat. Open to constructive criticism here.


----------



## williamson

Jovan said:


> ...
> Tonight I did a little test drive of my newly acquired sport coat from CMDC (and the rain coat I've had for months but barely had cause to use)...I guess wearing a coat and tie really does have its perks...I'm not so sure this outfit worked. I like the tie itself (which was sent to me by upr_crust a long while back) but unfortunately it may be the weakest link paired with this sport coat.


The tie may be a little subdued in the context of the rest of the outfit; but the pictures show you both looking really great.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Jovan said:


> Col. Mustard: That's a good look. Do not worry too much about the collar's spread. I think a black grenadine tie would also look nice.


Did someone say _grenadine?

_

















Okay, it's a silver grenadine, but there we go. Yes, today I look like I'm off to a wedding -- I'm even wearing silver knotted cufflinks and my metals all match. In the words of Tom Waits, I'm shining like a new dime. It's an "event day" at work, so the extra gloss is appropriate.

Camera skills are improving, I think.

In the photos, the weave of the tie is much more obvious than IRL, although it's a little dicey to put it with a suit with a hint fine grid, I think it reads okay. In the second picture, the collar of the shirt gaps a tad cause I'm twisting my neck to see the camera's viewfinder.



> Tonight I did a little test drive of my newly acquired sport coat from CMDC (and the rain coat I've had for months but barely had cause to use). I may need to take it in a bit at the chest and waist, but otherwise it looks and feels great. It's one of those interesting sack coats from the '60s made with two buttons and side vents rather than the archetypical three/two centre vent configuration.


I _really_ like that sport coat. Very Ivy. In fact, you're whole outfit looks like it could have been worn by James Darren, circa 1961.

Whoops, not that James Darren.

Ah, there we go.

Obviously we can't tell too much about the waist from the camera angles/lighting, but how it lays on the chest, and the sleeve pitch and length look pretty flawless.



> The great thing, though: After we were done with dinner..."So, would you two like a dessert on the house?"


Jovan's lifestyle blog: Subscribed.

Seriously, that's a great story. I hope you pulled a Rubirosa move and tipped the everlovin' crap out of her.

(Note: A "Rubirosa move" could be construed in a lot of ways, (ahem), but in this context, I'm referring to the fact that Porfirio Rubirosa was known for throwing money around to make the world -- his world -- a happier place.)



> Anyways, I'm not so sure this outfit worked. I like the tie itself (which was sent to me by upr_crust a long while back)but unfortunately it may be the weakest link paired with this sport coat. Open to constructive criticism here.


I'm still a n00b and unknown quantity on this board, but from the lurking I've done over the years (seriously: check my join date) I think our tastes kinda fall in the same ballpark. Still: Grain of salt.

From the pictures, I've got no problem with the tie. Correct me if I'm wrong: Slim, textured silk with a hard finish, dark red with silver undertone. I could see the argument that the tie is too glossy for the jacket, like it would be better against a harder worsted, but I think the contrast in finishes works for textural interest. Meanwhile, there may even be something about how the silver lightens the tie that compliments the more muted aspects of the jacket's color. Size looks perfect too. IRL, things may be different, but based on the photos, I like it. Would wear.

If the jacket needs more shape, shape that sucker. At this stage of the game, I prefer a clearly mesomorphic silhouette (I think the world prefers a mesomorphic silhouette), and I'm okay with letting tailoring get us there.

Believe it or not, the only part I'm not thrilled with is the pocket square. I know it's part of the look -- and to that degree, it's fine -- but I've personally moved away from the tv/presidential fold. It used to be my default, but now I think a stuff (points for linen, poof for silk) has more dash, more _joie de vivre. _Or maybe I've just been reading too much Will Boehlke.

Of course, this is probably the best part of your outfit:









No wonder you get free stuff. I mean, come on.


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> *Argon, in the words of Flash Gordon...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAHHH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knot: _Tidy_
> Tie: _Vivid, contrasting, tasteful._
> Cuffs: _Showing._
> Quarters: _Opened just enough._
> Pants: _Not wrinkling._
> Hem: _Breaking but not puddling._
> 
> Not flashy, not peacocking, but *better*:_ Solid as a freaking rock!
> _
> The only thing I would add is a pocket square -- white linen to keep it simple.
> 
> To go from you first pics to _this_ in three days...Ladies and gentlemen, I think we might be experiencing what is referred to in boxing as a "rope-a-dope": Argon came out intentionally weak and took a few punches to lull us into false confidence, only bounce back off the ropes and come back with a powerful swing. *Bam!*


:icon_smile_big: Thanks, Colonel.

Look on me as a rookie with a street fighter's background. I might show flashes of potential with some well-aimed jabs and combinations, but I still frequently leave my chin exposed to knockout blows.

It's gratifying to hear I'm on the right track though.

And thank you for your other analysis and comments. I haven't responded to each, but they have been chewed over a number of times and thought about deeply. It's been very helpful.



Col. Mustard said:


> As a coincidence, I've been looking at watches online lately to maybe buy myself something for my birthday in a month or so. I've seen these Soviet era Eastern Block ones offered, but I can't help but have the thought cross my mind that if it's as great as Eastern Block automobiles, they might not be so hot. Like the watch equivalent of a Yugo or something. On the other hand, there's buzz about them, and if a self-professed watch geek has one, there's probably something to it.
> 
> But as I'm dipping my toe into the watch pool, the one watch that seems to most align with what I'm looking for was a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic with a silver dial. I don't know if you know much about Hamiltons, but from what I've read, the movement in the one I'm looking at is supposed to be pretty solid, and the idea of having an ingenious little contraption around my wrist that doesn't require a battery, but that needs to be wound, and even _winds itself_...that appeals to me. Maybe I'm a watch guy in the making.


OK, here's where I can bring a wealth of intellectual capital to bear. I think you're on the right track... I'd steer clear of the Ruskies for the time-being and get myself something new and modern that I'd be happy to wear every day. After that, if the bug bites, you can always go after some of the interesting vintage stuff.

While pretty much all of the mid-level 'prestige' watch brands (Rolex, Omega, IWC, Hublot etc) produce high quality products, if you buy them you're still bankrolling massive advertising campaigns and hefty manufacturer profit margins. I'd have a look at the below brands as offering a vastly superior bang for your buck (unless, of course, you you believe that the price you'd pay for having an easily recognisable status symbol on your wrist is worth it):

*Timefactors*

English company; watches produced in Switzerland using high quality movements and cases. Stunning value.



My choices in the Timefactors range:

Smiths Everest PRS-25
Speedbird PRS-22 or PRS-22GMT
Smiths Military (but with a brown leather strap rather than a NATO band)
Precista PRS-3. Dive watch if you're looking for something more sporty.

*Sinn*

German. Have got a lot more expensive over the past few years, but still offer good value relative to some of the better-known brands.

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/sinnwatches.asp

Sinn offers a huge range of models - all of them are high quality, but I find many to be too busy and fussy.

This particular model here would be my choice - elegant enough to be a dress watch, but it also wouldn't look out of place if you were wearing shorts and a polo shirt:

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-556-A-on-Bracelet-18p1543.htm

*Damasko*

https://www.damaskousa.com/models.asp

German. Very technologically innovative. More sporty/toolish, so not really suitable if you're looking for a dress watch.

*Nomos Glashutte*

https://www.nomos-glashuette.com/en/

German. Dressy.

The Hamilton is a solid choice for the money, but if you're looking for a watch for life, I'd be inclined to fork out a bit more up front for one of the above brands. You will get what you pay for. No one but a watch geek will recognise it, but you will be _in the know_.

Back to clothes. I had a few snaps taken on Friday which I wasn't going to post because they didn't come out particularly well, but what the hell...










Jacket: New & Lingwood navy blue
Shirt: Canali
Shoes: Allen Edmonds
Trousers: Brooks Brothers
Watch: IWC Ingenieur 3227-01


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon,
> 
> I have to say, I like your attire these last few pages (especially the wristwatches).


Thanks, Youthful Repp-robate.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> On an unrelated note, what diameter are the Poljots?


These old 3017 calibre Poljots are 36mm - so a bit smaller than a typical modern watch. Very slim and elegant.

They were built by the Soviets between 1959 and 1979 for military and space applications. A 3017 was the first watch ever worn on a space walk. Here's some more history if you're interested:


----------



## A.L.Z.

Thank you Upper_Crust, Col. Mustard and ARKirschner for your replies.

It is an Oxxford overcoat, and cost me a not insignificant sum...so I really want to be correct with the sizing. I know there is no simple method to determine size. Much is in the eye of the beholder, and what "looks" right.

For what it's worth--here is my idea of the "perfect" overcoat for 2012 standards: Ben Affleck is 6'2 1/2" tall.



Pity the angle is not perfect to precisely gauge the length of the overcoat on his frame.


----------



## pusso

Today for once the sun is shining in England and I'm wearing:

Sean O'Flynn bespoke 140s Silvano poplin shirt
Serfontaine drainpipe dark indigo jeans with zips

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

Apparently it's not due to last so by tomorrow I'll be back in jumpers and heavyweight jeans I expect.

I'm in a good mood because one of my artisans contacted me and is able to fulfil my order, which will help to fill my wardrobe!!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon said:


> These old 3017 calibre Poljots are 36mm - so a bit smaller than a typical modern watch. Very slim and elegant.
> 
> They were built by the Soviets between 1959 and 1979 for military and space applications. A 3017 was the first watch ever worn on a space walk. Here's some more history if you're interested:


Thanks for the info. I'm interested in watches, though I don't have the funds to seriously collect them. Some of those Soviet watches are also really interesting -- I heavily cited a Watchuseek article about the Vostok Amphibia in my term paper for a course on the former USSR.


----------



## pusso

Today the English weather has changed for the worse so I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck golf lambswool jumper
TMLewin light blue end on end and white stripe shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke 21oz Japanese denim jeans

Indoors-Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals
To go out- Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes
Diesel Black Gold leather jacket

Autumn has hit London and I hope we're not knee deep in snow by December!!!


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jovan, and glad that you were able to make use of the tie, even if it wasn't your optimal choice for the sports jacket that you were wearing. You did make quite a cute couple - I am sure that it is not jacket and tie season yet (if ever) in your section of the world, so enjoy the perks of being well-dressed.


Would have chosen a navy silk knit in hindsight, but I found that this one works beautifully with navy blazers and suits. 

It never is coat and tie season in New Mexico. The office building I'm doing temp work at is the only place I regularly see coats and ties (and that's only from a few select people). I was the only one wearing a tie, much less a sport coat, at the restaurant. But damn did we feel awesome, coming in from the rain and doffing our trench coats at the door.



williamson said:


> The tie may be a little subdued in the context of the rest of the outfit; but the pictures show you both looking really great.


Thank you!



Col. Mustard said:


> Did someone say _grenadine?_
> 
> Okay, it's a silver grenadine, but there we go. Yes, today I look like I'm off to a wedding -- I'm even wearing silver knotted cufflinks and my metals all match. In the words of Tom Waits, I'm shining like a new dime. It's an "event day" at work, so the extra gloss is appropriate.
> 
> Camera skills are improving, I think.
> 
> In the photos, the weave of the tie is much more obvious than IRL, although it's a little dicey to put it with a suit with a hint fine grid, I think it reads okay. In the second picture, the collar of the shirt gaps a tad cause I'm twisting my neck to see the camera's viewfinder.
> 
> I _really_ like that sport coat. Very Ivy. In fact, you're whole outfit looks like it could have been worn by James Darren, circa 1961.
> 
> Whoops, not that James Darren.
> 
> Ah, there we go.
> 
> Obviously we can't tell too much about the waist from the camera angles/lighting, but how it lays on the chest, and the sleeve pitch and length look pretty flawless.
> 
> Jovan's lifestyle blog: Subscribed.
> 
> Seriously, that's a great story. I hope you pulled a Rubirosa move and tipped the everlovin' crap out of her.
> 
> (Note: A "Rubirosa move" could be construed in a lot of ways, (ahem), but in this context, I'm referring to the fact that Porfirio Rubirosa was known for throwing money around to make the world -- his world -- a happier place.)
> 
> I'm still a n00b and unknown quantity on this board, but from the lurking I've done over the years (seriously: check my join date) I think our tastes kinda fall in the same ballpark. Still: Grain of salt.
> 
> From the pictures, I've got no problem with the tie. Correct me if I'm wrong: Slim, textured silk with a hard finish, dark red with silver undertone. I could see the argument that the tie is too glossy for the jacket, like it would be better against a harder worsted, but I think the contrast in finishes works for textural interest. Meanwhile, there may even be something about how the silver lightens the tie that compliments the more muted aspects of the jacket's color. Size looks perfect too. IRL, things may be different, but based on the photos, I like it. Would wear.
> 
> If the jacket needs more shape, shape that sucker. At this stage of the game, I prefer a clearly mesomorphic silhouette (I think the world prefers a mesomorphic silhouette), and I'm okay with letting tailoring get us there.
> 
> Believe it or not, the only part I'm not thrilled with is the pocket square. I know it's part of the look -- and to that degree, it's fine -- but I've personally moved away from the tv/presidential fold. It used to be my default, but now I think a stuff (points for linen, poof for silk) has more dash, more _joie de vivre. _Or maybe I've just been reading too much Will Boehlke.
> 
> Of course, this is probably the best part of your outfit:
> 
> No wonder you get free stuff. I mean, come on.


That's a great silver grenadine. Sam Hober? I'm looking to get a navy garza grossa myself.

If I get compared to '60s stars, I suppose I'm doing the right thing! My inspirations run the gamut from Cary Grant, JFK, Sean Connery's Bond, and early '60s Ivy League. I occasionally throw some modern touches in here and there (my shoes on Friday were sadly-discontinued sleek AE wholecuts with brogueing) and I no longer style my hair with a side part, but that's generally what I find aesthetically appealing.

Here's the tie in close up. I think you're pretty much spot on:

About the pocket square, agree to disagree. I do like a nice puff sometimes, but I've always been a big fan of the plain or point fold.

Maybe our waitress did think my girlfriend was cute. (But she has no chance, we've been together for years now. )


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Argon

Need to go to war in work today, so wearing a bellicose red tie with the my Samuelsohn suit.

Actually, it's a meeting with an important client whom I'm trying to impress, and I'm slightly on edge. That feeling of waiting outside the headmaster's office has never left me. I'll be pleased when 4 o'clock rolls around and it's all over.

White shirt: Brioni.
Shoes: Cheaney black cap toes
Watch: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial
Tie: Brooks Brothers

I have a white silk pocket square in my drawer too, and I might wear that in a coy fold to finish things off. I'd prefer white linen, but I don't have one of those yet.

Edit: poor attempt at a tie knot. I will sort out before commencing battle this afternoon.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The pleasures of wearing pink & green & black & brown.

I plan to never wear black trousers (aren't I arrogant, assuming I won't wait tables with my Film degree) but black jeans appeal to me. I may be a sick individual. Shoes are mid-brown pinch tassels with a faux-croc vamp, which probably cross into kitsch but I'm having fun. I'll have to work out how to take better pictures, in a pose that doesn't make my jacket look quite so off-center.

Feedback is welcome, of course.










EDIT: post 700. I'm pleased with myself.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello Everyone , this evening I was inducted into The Varnum Continentals, a Colonial Militia here in Rhode Island and blue being the color suggested to wear ( the military uniforms are blue) this is what I wore to the meeting , a dark blue suit (J.A.B.) blue Fedora ,light blue shirt with a blue paisley tie , blue pocket square, blue socks with black shoes.

it was a steak dinner and after the event they had a guest speaker on the whaling industry in the 1800's ,very informative.

All the Best ,Fashion Frank


----------



## pusso

Yesterday it rained all day -luckily I had my old jacket and not my beautiful bespoke Spanish nappa one on!!Autumn is here!

Today I'm wearing:

Ashworth v neck lambswool navy v neck jumper
Sean O'Flynn bespoke 140s Alumo Silvano powder blue poplin shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese Kurabo 21oz jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)
To go out: 
Diesel Black Gold Black leather jacket
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes

Have been busy drafting shopping lists for clothes for 2012/2013 and 2014 and am gradually going to work through them - I wish I didn't have such expensive taste!!!


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Pink
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - BB


----------



## Argon

I'd be interested to hear the consensus on this combination.

Please excuse the shaving rash - I was too ambitious with my shave this morning.


----------



## arkirshner

Argon said:


> I'd be interested to hear the consensus on this combination.
> 
> Please excuse the shaving rash - I was too ambitious with my shave this morning.


With a plaid suit, muted though it may be, almost always the better choice is a solid shirt, especially one that picks up the accent color of the suit. Similar scale patterns generally clash and that is the case here. The small checks of your shirt are about the same scale as some of the multiple patterns comprising the plaid. If you want a pattern shirt with a glen plaid suit a good choice is a narrow stripe. Then if you want a third pattern, a very wide stripe tie will work because the scale of the stripes will be so different.

Compare , in the preceeding post, Upr's solid shirt with a glen plaid suit.


----------



## Argon

arkirshner said:


> With a plaid suit, muted though it may be, almost always the better choice is a solid shirt, especially one that picks up the accent color of the suit. Similar scale patterns generally clash and that is the case here. The small checks of your shirt are about the same scale as some of the multiple patterns comprising the plaid. If you want a pattern shirt with a glen plaid suit a good choice is a narrow stripe. Then if you want a third pattern, a very wide stripe tie will work because the scale of the stripes will be so different.
> 
> Compare , in the preceeding post, Upr's solid shirt with a glen plaid suit.


Many thanks for the feedback, arkirshner. I like the colours of the ensemble, but your input has helped me to see that there is indeed a bit too much going on with the shirt pattern vis-a-vis the plaid suit pattern, and that a solid shirt would have been a better choice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon said:


> Many thanks for the feedback, arkirshner. I like the colours of the ensemble, but your input has helped me to see that there is indeed a bit too much going on with the shirt pattern vis-a-vis the plaid suit pattern, and that a solid shirt would have been a better choice.


A solid shirt would help, yes. I think a similar color combination would work well with that same shirt, a solid light gray suit, and a similar tie without the texture of that one.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit and shirt - BB MTM
Tie and collar pin - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm interested in watches, though I don't have the funds to seriously collect them. Some of those Soviet watches are also really interesting -- I heavily cited a Watchuseek article about the Vostok Amphibia in my term paper for a course on the former USSR.


The Vostok Amphibia has to be one of the all-time watch bargains: fully in-house movement; history; 200 meter water resistance; a date complication - and all for around $75. One of mine keeps time to well within COSC specs too :smile:


----------



## Argon

This business of dressing up is more difficult than I thought. I don;t think I'm breaking any rules today (except perhaps for the fact that my tie might be too casual - let's ignore the poor knot for the time being)... and yet the ensemble just seems to lack something. It looks a bit dowdy. I can't put my finger on it. Colours seem fine; patterns and textures appear harmonious enough... I don't know.... is the scale of the shirt detail and that of the suit too similar...?

I'm not allowed to open the Flusser and Antongiavanni books until my birthday at the end of the month, but I'm really curious to see where I'm going off-beam.

As always, comments would be most welcome.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon said:


> The Vostok Amphibia has to be one of the all-time watch bargains: fully in-house movement; history; 200 meter water resistance; a date complication - and all for around $75. One of mine keeps time to well within COSC specs too :smile:


Jeez. And you know, given that I wear my fondness for _The Life Aquatic_ on my sleeve (or signature line), I really want to put one on my Christmas list.

My only concern is that, at 40mm, it might be a bit big for my elfin wrists. I'm also tempted by the "ministry" case, which has a cool '70s vibe, but that seems like it would wear even bigger.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Jovan said:


> That's a great silver grenadine. Sam Hober? I'm looking to get a navy garza grossa myself.


Re: The silver grenadine, thanks. Like I said, the camera didn't do it justice, not only bringing out more of the weave, but making it look grey. Like my suit from the other day, the tie is made by Theory. I have a navy blue version that looks like this one...










...only nerdier and more American (seriously, Theory ties are made in the USA), and never tied with a half-windsor.

From what I saw on the Hober website, it looks like the garza grossa weave is about the same as the weaves on these Theory grenadines. And speaking of Hober, I'm waiting on a dark red foulard tie and "mudmee" (?) plaid pocket square that I ordered from Hober a couple of weeks ago. 




> If I get compared to '60s stars, I suppose I'm doing the right thing!


That was kind of an obscure reference for me to make in 2012, but Darren was right smack dab in the middle of that era, and exactly the type of guy they would have put in that kind of grey gun club jacket. See also: Troy Donahue, Robert Conrad, and in fact the whole movie "Palm Springs Weekend" (1963). 




> My inspirations run the gamut from Cary Grant, JFK, Sean Connery's Bond, and early '60s Ivy League. I occasionally throw some modern touches in here and there (my shoes on Friday were sadly-discontinued sleek AE wholecuts with brogueing) and I no longer style my hair with a side part, but that's generally what I find aesthetically appealing.


I think I rememberl your old hair when you were part of the Esquire thing. For what it's worth, I think the _groomed_ Jovan was a look that worked.

(Oh Jesus Christ, I just talked about your hair. If this doesn't get a nom for FNB's "Inane Post of the Day," that thread has lost all meaning.) 




> About the pocket square, agree to disagree. I do like a nice puff sometimes, but I've always been a big fan of the plain or point fold.


Fair enough.

Actually, wait: When you say "point fold," you don't mean this, do you?:

I like to think I'm pretty fashion tolerant. But that's...that's heinous. That's origami.




Argon said:


> Need to go to war in work today, so wearing a bellicose red tie with the my Samuelsohn suit.


I'd argue that it's not as bellicose as you might think. But I'll get to that in a minute. Hopefully the meeting went well. 

But first of all, thanks for the heads up on the watches. I checked the links and was suitably impressed by the craftsmanship, the artistry, the technological ingenuity...And then I took a quick glance at the prices and OH MY F-----ING GOD, WHAT THE --? 

Actually, if you've got a suggestion off the top of your head for your favorite with the following specs:
* Automatic or mechanical
* White face
* 38mm
* Something that would be appropriate for a grosgrain band. Essentially, I'm looking for something that can be worn casually.

And although I'm not trying to go low rent, when I see $1000 plus for a watch, I think of the suits, the ties, the shoes, the shirts, the bills, the rent, the food, the possible medical bills -- all the other things those resources might go towards -- versus a little piece of jewelry I'll be wearing on my wrist from time to time, and I get a little edgy. But of course, that's part of the balancing act of life, isn't it?

As for your client meeting outfit from the other day, I still think the _fit_ of that suit is the strongest of the options I've seen, and I'm sure it served you well at your meeting. But you're a successful Canadian businessman -- Do you have a navy suit (the swiss army knife of suits) or a charcoal suit (the _other_ swiss army knife of suits) in your arsenal? The grey with light blue pin is f'n great, but I come from the school of thought that thinks it's important to have the basics nailed down. There's lots of power in those basics.

The power of this guy:


and this guy:










And the power of this guy:


and this guy:










No wait! I mean, the power of _this _guy:










Dark, basic, well-fitting solid suits: Your partner in ass-kicking. 

Back to the outfit: The tie here isn't horrible, but for what it's worth, I did like the other tie you wore with this suit last week more. Why? Let's see a side-by-side.









I think the mid-grey of the suit mixed with the light, almost pastel blue of the pinstipe makes for a suit with a lower intensity. This is not bad; in fact, paired with a big, bolder tie with stronger lines like the bar stripe of the first first tie, you can create an interesting contast. 

But I think the second tie is not only accented _by the same pastel blue,_ the red is a magenta-like, springy red. The camera has a way with messing with colors, so I may be off, and you'll let me know, but the effect is not nearly bellicose. In fact, it's kind of friendly. Finally, I think that since you have a sturdier frame, the size of the first tie was working in your favor too. I know thinner ties are all the rage; in fact I wear a lot of them too, but not only is that style pendulum swinging in the other direction, wider ties can often be more suitable for us.

So, what would a bigger, darker red tie look like? Say maybe a Brooks Brothers #1?











Not perfect, but maybe more the effect you were going for?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback is welcome, of course.


Repp-robate, one question: Is that jacket big on you?




> EDIT: post 700. I'm pleased with myself.


Congratulations! I only need another 600 to catch up with you. At the rate I've been going lately, I should be there by Saturday! 



Fashion Frank said:


> it was a steak dinner and after the event they had a guest speaker on the whaling industry in the 1800's, very informative.



If you keep burning the candle at both ends like that, Frank...

But seriously, you didn't ask for feedback for your outfit, so I won't run a breakdown. But since there's the implied suggestion that it's okay to talk about each other's outfits on the basis of us posting them in here to begin with, let me just say that I like the hat, but I would have tamed the pocket square a little more. And gotten the tie knot a bit tighter. And had the jacket sleeves be a smidge shorter. And I would have tried to fit even _more_ pictures with kilts and bagpipes behind you.




upr_crust said:


>



Okay, now this is Col. Mustard bait right here. The shirt is a little "The Donald" for my taste, but the suit, the tie, the shoes, the square...Very nice. L'chiam, sir.

Quick Col. Mustard pic, with and without flash:


















Jacket - Hartmarx light grey nailhead
Tie - Lands End Knit
Square - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - JC Penney Stafford slim-fit. Yeah, you heard me.

Lot's of other good stuff in the thread to talk about, but I've got to go to work. See you guys later.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> Repp-robate, one question: Is that jacket big on you?
> 
> Congratulations! I only need another 600 to catch up with you. At the rate I've been going lately, I should be there by Saturday!


First of all, thanks. Second of all, yup, a bit big. I felt enthusiastic, though, and I talk enough in this thread that I might as well throw it on up there. The shoulders and chest are both a bit big, though the sleeves are actually a good length -- that shirt could stand to be half an inch longer in the cuffs. It also fits better on the right than the left, because of my asymmetric shoulders -- I think my left one is slightly lower. It looks somewhat better in real life -- it doesn't hang off my left chest like that when I'm not pointing a camera at myself.

That being said, I have no intention of altering it. My school makes me pay for a gym membership whether I use it or not, and that seems like as good a method as any to make something fit in the chest.


----------



## Rodrigo

upr_crust owns this forum!


----------



## Jovan

Col. Mustard said:


> Re: The silver grenadine, thanks. Like I said, the camera didn't do it justice, not only bringing out more of the weave, but making it look grey. Like my suit from the other day, the tie is made by Theory. I have a navy blue version that looks like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only nerdier and more American (seriously, Theory ties are made in the USA), and never tied with a half-windsor.
> 
> From what I saw on the Hober website, it looks like the garza grossa weave is about the same as the weaves on these Theory grenadines. And speaking of Hober, I'm waiting on a dark red foulard tie and "mudmee" (?) plaid pocket square that I ordered from Hober a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> That was kind of an obscure reference for me to make in 2012, but Darren was right smack dab in the middle of that era, and exactly the type of guy they would have put in that kind of grey gun club jacket. See also: Troy Donahue, Robert Conrad, and in fact the whole movie "Palm Springs Weekend" (1963).
> 
> I think I rememberl your old hair when you were part of the Esquire thing. For what it's worth, I think the _groomed_ Jovan was a look that worked.
> 
> (Oh Jesus Christ, I just talked about your hair. If this doesn't get a nom for FNB's "Inane Post of the Day," that thread has lost all meaning.)
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Actually, wait: When you say "point fold," you don't mean this, do you?:
> 
> I like to think I'm pretty fashion tolerant. But that's...that's heinous. That's origami.


Just took a look at Theory. Didn't see any grenadines but... good lord man. For $145 you'd think they'd have exact sleeve lengths on their shirts. The beauty of Hober is that for the same price as many ties, you can get the exact width, length, interlining thickness, construction method, that you wish. Connery made a mistake tying his ties with a half-Windsor, it's something the literary character would never do. They corrected that in all the other movies after Dr. No, but he goes to a full Windsor in the unofficial "Never Say Never Again". Ah well...

Gun club! I was trying to think of the correct name for that type of check. Thanks. I'll try to find that movie at the library if just for the clothes.

I went back and forth earlier this year and finally decided to try something different. Not everyone will be a fan, but it's better than the fauxhawk I had in my Style Forum days!

Hell no, just a single point. There's putting forth effort and there's outright micromanagement. It also reminds me of those pre-folded pocket square cards...

I'm digging the latest outfit, very British countryside in a good way.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Rodrigo said:


> upr_crust owns this forum!


That charcoal double breasted was indeed a _tour de force_. If only he'd gone for a solid white shirt, I feel I could retire as a igent commentator.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> First of all, thanks. Second of all, yup, a bit big. I felt enthusiastic, though, and I talk enough in this thread that I might as well throw it on up there. The shoulders and chest are both a bit big, though the sleeves are actually a good length -- that shirt could stand to be half an inch longer in the cuffs. It also fits better on the right than the left, because of my asymmetric shoulders -- I think my left one is slightly lower. It looks somewhat better in real life -- it doesn't hang off my left chest like that when I'm not pointing a camera at myself.


Well, I wasn't sure, and I knew you'd be able to honestly call it. What I saw was this:









...with your body where that black squiggle is. Even with the jacket pulled over because the arm, that still means a bit of slack. Then again, photos can be tricky, which is why I asked.



> That being said, I have no intention of altering it. My school makes me pay for a gym membership whether I use it or not, and that seems like as good a method as any to make something fit in the chest.


Fair enough. Blast those pecs!



upr_crust said:


>


Shirt: Awesome.

Suit: Awesome. I really like it. Let the bespoke nerds at the other message board have their Rubinacci gunclubs. (I like those too, mind you.) But this is the kind of simple, tasteful suit/cut that sadly goes under the radar in igent-ville because it wasn't made by a secret tailor at an undisclosed location.

Tie: ...Er, Whimsical.

In keeping with your general theme, my tie choice would have been...








*The trusty Navy/White Churchill Dot! 
*
Sure, it's an almost cliche pairing with the pink shirt, but that's because it works. It's classic, it offers a bit more tonal contrast (navy versus the lighter, pastel-like stuff) than the other tie. and come on, who doesn't like white polka dots?

On the other hand, the color of the tie you chose does work in concert with the rest of the outfit for a softer, friendlier effect. So understand: I don't think my suggestion is better, just different, maybe a little quieter, and more in line with my conservative tastes.

Suspenders: Not as bad as this:











upr_crust said:


>


Suit: Nice windowpane, but I'm not as in love with the shoulder expression as I am with your other suits. It fits well, sleevehead falls fine, but that architecture looks more squared off and Ronald Reagan-esque. What model BB is it?

Shirt: How could anyone have a beef with blue?

Tie: Looks like yellow with a red grid close up, but I think it reads orange. It's an unexpected pairing with the blue and charcoal but I like it.

Pocket square: Finishes up the look of the outfit nicely. The colors of the square and tie are approaching maximum tolerance for the Col. Mustard Matchiness Index, but _in situ_ and taken from a distance, there's enough different stuff going on to where I like it. So: I like it.


----------



## upr_crust

It's early, and I've not the time, yet, but I will respond to Mon Colonel's commentary when I've the chance.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Aquascutum
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - either Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg, London - forget which
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## upr_crust

Mon Colonel, by the volume and incisiveness of your commentary, you've breathed new life into this thread. Thank you.

Now, as for a solid white shirt with my double-breasted ensemble of yesterday, that would have been tasteful, but I wanted to wear the shirt I chose - I am capricious like that, and I thought that, overall, the combination worked.

As for the very vivid lavender shirt worn with the black/white PoW glen check - I was fully expecting to get smacked about on That Other Website for wearing a shirt in a color (or I should say a color so intense) so out of fashion (I've had the shirt for a decade, at least, so far as I can remember).

The suit is a favorite of mine, and yes, That Other Website does promote exotic label whoredom to a degree. As for my choice of tie - and braces - they were whimsical, but, I refer to my comment above - I am capricious by nature, as it relates to my appearance. (I do have several navy/white dot ties, in varying widths and size of dots - fear not).

As for Monday's brown windowpane, from the photo, I agree that the shoulders appear to be set very squarely. The suit is a BB Regent, and was purchased, most likely, within the last three years (I was a size larger prior to that time - long story there). The tie is Charvet, and like all Charvet ties, it is a diva, requiring that it be front and center, under a spotlight (or at least all Charvets which I own, to date). It requires the simplest of backgrounds. I do not disagree in the borderline matchy-matchiness of ties and PS, but one does what one can with what one has at that moment in time.

As for Rodrigo's comment, I reiterate that it has never been my intention to "own" this thread, but in the absence of other posters, at least my presence keeps the thread on some form of life support.



Col. Mustard said:


> That charcoal double breasted was indeed a _tour de force_. If only he'd gone for a solid white shirt, I feel I could retire as a igent commentator.
> 
> Shirt: Awesome.
> 
> Suit: Awesome. I really like it. Let the bespoke nerds at the other message board have their Rubinacci gunclubs. (I like those too, mind you.) But this is the kind of simple, tasteful suit/cut that sadly goes under the radar in igent-ville because it wasn't made by a secret tailor at an undisclosed location.
> 
> Tie: ...Er, Whimsical.
> 
> In keeping with your general theme, my tie choice would have been...
> 
> *The trusty Navy/White Churchill Dot!
> *
> Sure, it's an almost cliche pairing with the pink shirt, but that's because it works. It's classic, it offers a bit more tonal contrast (navy versus the lighter, pastel-like stuff) than the other tie. and come on, who doesn't like white polka dots?
> 
> On the other hand, the color of the tie you chose does work in concert with the rest of the outfit for a softer, friendlier effect. So understand: I don't think my suggestion is better, just different, maybe a little quieter, and more in line with my conservative tastes.
> 
> Suspenders: Not as bad as this:
> 
> Suit: Nice windowpane, but I'm not as in love with the shoulder expression as I am with your other suits. It fits well, sleevehead falls fine, but that architecture looks more squared off and Ronald Reagan-esque. What model BB is it?
> 
> Shirt: How could anyone have a beef with blue?
> 
> Tie: Looks like yellow with a red grid close up, but I think it reads orange. It's an unexpected pairing with the blue and charcoal but I like it.
> 
> Pocket square: Finishes up the look of the outfit nicely. The colors of the square and tie are approaching maximum tolerance for the Col. Mustard Matchiness Index, but _in situ_ and taken from a distance, there's enough different stuff going on to where I like it. So: I like it.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Responding to Jovan...



Jovan said:


> Just took a look at Theory. Didn't see any grenadines but... good lord man. For $145 you'd think they'd have exact sleeve lengths on their shirts.


That's not the worst of it: The fabric on the shirts is really delicate, and takes a wrinkle very easily. Add the small point collars and...the shirts aren't really up Col. Mustard's alley.

My grenadine ties were from a couple of seasons ago. 




> The beauty of Hober is that for the same price as many ties, you can get the exact width, length, interlining thickness, construction method, that you wish.


Yeah, but I'm sure I had David ready to tear his hair out when we were negotiating the the specs on the tie I'm waiting on. I'm 6'3" so I probably take a longer than average tie. But the rises in my trou vary by inches, and I don't like the longer thin blade look, and well, I finally settled on 60". Hopefully that'll work out.




> Connery made a mistake tying his ties with a half-Windsor, it's something the literary character would never do. They corrected that in all the other movies after Dr. No, but he goes to a full Windsor in the unofficial "Never Say Never Again". Ah well...


You want to talk James Bond?? I can talk James Bond. Nerd talk alert!

Sorry if you already know all this, but Terrence Young, the director, was the guy who was essentially dressing Connery in the first two films and Thunderball.










"Young. Terence Young."

Anthony Sinclair, of the "Conduit [street] Cut," was _his_ tailor. The documentaries all talk about how Connery was like Young's Mini-Me in terms of style, and in fact the film James Bond is actually a hybrid of the Fleming literary character and Young himself, who was something of a rake. I'm thinking that for whatever reason, Young probably thought the Half-Windsor was fine. Meanwhile, although Fleming called out Red Grant in "From Russia With Love" for his use of a (regular) Windsor, I don't recall him ever making a ruling on the Half-Windsor. And although Fleming was generally speaking a well-turned out English gentleman, he and book Bond both preferred to wear _short sleeve dress shirts under their suits_. A bad move, I don't care if you do live in Jamaica.




> Gun club! I was trying to think of the correct name for that type of check. Thanks.


Thanks. Gun clubs are usually browns, but I googled to make sure the term could be applied to grey, and it checked out. When has the internet ever been wrong?




> I'll try to find that movie at the library if just for the clothes.


If I recall correctly, Palm Springs Weekend is essentially a reworking of a movie called Where The Boys Are that had been released a few years earlier: College kids on spring break in the early 60s. Kitschy fun, with lots of the Hollywood-ized Ivy-like styles of that era. And a young Connie Stevens. Rowr. 




> I went back and forth earlier this year and finally decided to try something different. Not everyone will be a fan, but it's better than the fauxhawk I had in my Style Forum days!


The faux-hawk I can only imagine, but you're probably right.




> Hell no, just a single point. There's putting forth effort and there's outright micromanagement. It also reminds me of those pre-folded pocket square cards...


I actually had a guy ask me where he could get one of those cards not too long ago.




> I'm digging the latest outfit, very British countryside in a good way.


That's great, thanks. I can't imagine something being British countryside in a bad way. With that combo, I think I'm actually doing a little bit of a low rent Manton rip-off. Those guys are crazy-cuckoo for the knit ties.


----------



## poorboy

Anyone care to comment on my outfits on page 867? I work in an oppressive office where the nail that sticks up gets hammered down. Even dressing the way I do, (reasonably well and quality clothing) makes me stick out, so the look I'm going for is conservative and tasteful.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

poorboy said:


> Anyone care to comment on my outfits on page 867? I work in an oppressive office where the nail that sticks up gets hammered down. Even dressing the way I do, (reasonably well and quality clothing) makes me stick out, so the look I'm going for is conservative and tasteful.


I've never been to your office, so you know better than me. That being said, I can give you a few things that jumped out at me.

You have nice suits, though I suppose you could rely more on solids, given your fondness for combining one or two subtle patterns. I can't offer feedback on fit because A) things have to be really bad before I can contribute anything helpful, and B) your pictures are not exactly conducive to that type of advice. Your belts seem rather wide, and large-buckled, and I don't like patterned ties with significant texture beyond a simple twill. Those are highly subjective, and not very significant (I doubt many will co-sign my feelings on ties). I'll pronounce your business dress clothes good, then, though I have opinions about your "business casual" attire.

Basically, you don't approach "business casual" in the way that I would. Your clothes don't lack professionalism, but I'm not crazy about them. You might want to consider something like an OCBD or at least a shirt with a noticeable stripe, with khakis and bluchers or loafers. You'd want to be at the conservative, clean-cut end of that look, of course. That approach is doing "business casual" by taking casual clothes and making them business appropriate, rather than taking business dress clothing and "casual-izing" them by subtracting the coat and tie -- this lacks coherence and is difficult to make elegant, though you do it more tastefully than many others.

Col. Mustard, I'd like to second Upr's appreciation for you -- I like your presence in this thread a lot, along with several of the other posters. As for that jacket fit, I'm not quite that skinny -- I would look like David Byrne in _Stop Making Sense_ in that coat if I was.


----------



## pusso

Today I'm wearing:

Ashworth navy v neck lambswool jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Kurabo 21oz jeans

Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes

I'm sorry to dress casually (although expensively) on the thread, but I don't work and have no need of business wear.


----------



## Col. Mustard

poorboy said:


> Anyone care to comment on my outfits on page 867? I work in an oppressive office where the nail that sticks up gets hammered down. Even dressing the way I do, (reasonably well and quality clothing) makes me stick out, so the look I'm going for is conservative and tasteful.


Hey poorboy! I wouldn't mind discussing your pics if you're up for the chatter.

Before we dive in, I'd just like to mention that I think you and I suffer from the same challenge right now: The inability to get a full outfit pic. So not only is the way things_ fit_ impossible to see, but sometimes the full length shots even give a better indication of color balance and other qualities. Failing a full length shot, the _head on_ approach might be marginally more helpful, giving the jacket, shirt, tie, possible pocket square its widest angle, and maybe giving an indication of shoulder fit and expression. But even that's limiting.

It's like a situation where what might look like a nice picture of a train...









...is in reality something a lot different...








(Metaphorical representation of Col. Mustard's job interview outfit, circa 1995.)

That said, we can get a _preliminary_ taste of color and texture combination, and that's enough to talk about. I suppose that this is just a long way of saying that the commentary may not be completely on target, for better or worse.

So let's take a look.









Very nice classic grey pinstripe. Looks like a white square in a tv fold in the pocket. On my monitor, the shirt is completely washed out and looks white. I think the flash and the glare off the silk may be messing with the color on the tie too: the dark grounding color of the checkerboard pattern looks like it matches the suit. If this is an accurate representation of the colors, my concern here would be that too much of the tie is matching the suit too well, and the lack of contrast makes for a flat presentation. But my hunch is that that the dark color is black, and the contrast of the black with the grey would be much more appropriate and appealing to look at.









Talking about this one is tricky because it deals with my (horrible, horrible) personal biases.

Based on what I'm seeing, the silver tie is very close to the grey of the suit, and like I said before, I prefer more contrast. There's also an unusual collision of values that seem to be going on just with the tie: The shine makes it very dressy, like a wedding tie, but the medallion pattern seems (to me anyway) like a less dressy pattern. (Less dressy than say a hounds-tooth weave or something). Weird juxtaposition.

Here's where the personal bias comes into it: I don't like medallion ties. Most medallion patterns come across to me as unduly busy, inelegant, and kinda tacky. And yet, I still own one. Here, look:









(Thai silk, _schmai silk_: If it's crap, it's crap.)

Maybe in the context of a darker, more contrasting suit, your silver tie may work better. But with the grey, it's, er, not dynamite.









Like the suit, like the tie -- do not like the suit with the tie. It's not offensive, I just think there's too much samey-samey grey going on there. Maybe in real life the tie really sings with the suit, and a more direct camera angle would do it better justice.

So we have three grey suits and three ties that, based on the pictures, seem to contain a large percentage of matching grey (although I'm willing to concede that the first one is probably black). Generally speaking, if you're going to repeat the suit color so closely in the tie, it works best when the color is an accent color, and not one of the tie's primary. (I think an exception would be a solid blue tie with a blue suit.)

But really, your suit colors and patterns are all classic and basic (and awesome), you could put a gazillion different ties in there with no suit-matching elements whatsoever, and they'd still be conservative, tasteful, and work great. Solid navy, solid burgundy, even solid black. Repp ties. Even the necktie au courant in the igent universe, the grenadine. They'd all work and many others would too. You probably own a few.









Hey, I have that belt! Seriously, I own an AE belt just like it. And from my last picture, you can see that I'm okay with a grid pattern shirt.









This is a shirt we sold where I work, and occasionally we'd get wives buying it for their husbands. Like with a gingham, the best pairing option is a solid tie (in this case navy), but 9 times out of 10, the wives would be disappointed that there wasn't a more jazzy option. Unfortunately, the more jazzy attempts always ended up looking like...well, looking like this: 

















Nothing the least bit offensive here. Tidy.









Believe it or not, we were experimenting with this shirt just today, sticking it under a steel blue sharkskin Zegna and looking at tie options. My fave: Black with small white stripe.

I think your shirt and slack combos are all pretty tasteful and innocuous, albeit very new millennial. (Go back 10 years or so, I don't think Boss was offering these kinds of checks in dress shirt form.) It's not like you're wearing contrast collars and french cuffs, so your office must be very casual -- polo shirts? Hopefully, your career will follow less of the trajectory of the nail that gets pounded down, but rather of the cream that rises to the top. Or something.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Okay, after a somewhat awkward conversation with a loved one that included me saying "Yes, we post pictures of our ourselves" and "No, it's not weird, not really," I present for you now my first full length fit pic.









(Ta-da!)

I guess I'm fairly satisfied with it, despite the fact that I'm standing with my legs spread apart, like I think I might fall over, and my pocket square looks like one of my mspaint add-in jobs. It's not -- here's my self pic.









So what do you mugs think?

My obeservations:
* Fabric around calves might be a little full.
* Sleeve looks shorter on left arm, but I think it's because my arm is held asymmetrically. Or my shirt sleeve is caught on my big honkin' watch. Or I have a freakishly long non-dominant left arm.
* Not an hour ago, I was blathering to poorboy about wearing a tie where one of the main colors of the tie was the same color of the suit, and here I am wearing a tie where one of the main colors is the same color as the suit. Sigh. Poorboy, if you're reading, I _did_ say "generally speaking."

I notice on another message board that there was a guy named "ColdEyedPugulist" with what might be a similar build also wearing a navy suit. Let's compare:








Well, his suit definitely has more waist suppression than mine. His coat is shorter too. Sleeves shorter. Better photo resolution, the jerk.

He looks great, but more dandy-fied all-around. I actually prefer my less fussy silhouette. But I will say this: His pocket square presentation beats mine all to hell.

As a bonus, I was experimenting with my camera's timer the other day before I realized it was easier just to suck it up and have somebody take the picture, and the only pic that didn't suck was this deliberate attempt to replicate The Classic Upr_Crust Pose. I even found a bookcase.


----------



## Jovan

Funny, my squeeze didn't react negatively at all. In fact, she helps take my pictures sometimes. From what I've learned this is a rare occurrence that should be cherished.

Anyways, that all looks good to me. They might hang straighter by shortening the hem a bit more. I have a bit of that same problem with sleeves because one of my shoulders is a smidge lower than the other. This also creates a bit of a dimple under the sleeve head, though it is less apparent when I wear natural shoulder coats. The tie choice is not horrible, but I'd sooner pair it with a suit in another colour.


----------



## upr_crust

Imitation is the highest form of flattery - thank you, mon Colonel .

Suit, braces and tie - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## poorboy

*Thanks for the feedback*

Youthful Repp-robate,Thanks for your comments. I have worn a blue no iron oxford button down with no comments. However my footwear choices are seen as a bit dandyish as it is. If you can believe it, I wore a pair of burgundy Cole Haan penny loafers (1st year of Mexican production unfortunately) and got comments about being stuck in the 80's and asked if I knew whether or not Ducky was going to go to the prom.

People in my office wear black square toed rubber soled slip ons, as is the fashion nowdays. I wore a pair of walnut grain AE PA's, and a lady said she'd never seen a pair of shoes in that colour before.

Belt width is the standard these days, but as I'm 5'7", it may look a little wide as compared to being on someone 6ft. As for tie texture, I'm actually a fan of it as generally mid priced to expensive ties tend to have some type of texture.

Col. Mustard,Thanks for your feedback on the ties. Most of my ties are thrifted Canali's as I have a hard time bringing myself to spending $150 or more on a tie, but it looks like I may have to.

The first suit is actually navy blue with light blue pinstripe, worn with a solid French blue shirt and a midnight blue tie with gold accent.

The second suit, the charcoal windowpane is being worn with a tie that the salesman picked out, and I actually paid full price for it as I couldn't find a cheap tie to match.

I agree with you on the tie choice with the my third suit, the solid grey. Very muted. I picked up that Canali tie from ebay for $20.

I may post full pictures one day, but as of now, I'm having a hard time taking a self portrait by myself. I tried the timer on the camera, but the camera focuses after the shutter is pressed, so I come out blurry.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

poorboy said:


> Youthful Repp-robate,Thanks for your comments. I have worn a blue no iron oxford button down with no comments. However my footwear choices are seen as a bit dandyish as it is. If you can believe it, I wore a pair of burgundy Cole Haan penny loafers (1st year of Mexican production unfortunately) and got comments about being stuck in the 80's and asked if I knew whether or not Ducky was going to go to the prom.
> 
> People in my office wear black square toed rubber soled slip ons, as is the fashion nowdays. I wore a pair of walnut grain AE PA's, and a lady said she'd never seen a pair of shoes in that colour before.
> 
> Belt width is the standard these days, but as I'm 5'7", it may look a little wide as compared to being on someone 6ft. As for tie texture, I'm actually a fan of it as generally mid priced to expensive ties tend to have some type of texture.


I can see where the line about the loafers is coming from, unfortunately. I tend to think that balmoral shoes with just a shirt and trousers is a touch dandyish too. You might want to think about a less Trad loafer, like an AE McGraw, or a sleekly-lasted blucher like an AE Kenilworth or Del Ray, in a darker shade of brown. Those strike me as refined and tasteful, but still contemporary and appropriate for casual attire.

Tie texture is a tough one for me. I certainly don't like textureless ties, but I don't like most ties with woven-in designs. I've hardly ever seen one that I would wear, regardless of retail price. The exceptions are pindots, which I think look better with the surface interest of raised dots.


----------



## Jovan

The tie (a rather nice Argyle & Sutherland from Paul Stuart) was another gift from upr_crust. Here's hoping I'm doing it justice.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan: As always seems to be the case, you are looking good! The club collar on that shirt showcases the perfectly tied knot on your Argyle & Sutherland silk...well, perfectly!  Great choice of footwear as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Fear not, Jovan, you're doing it justice. Nice that you're now living somewhere where it is dry enough to dress up, even when it's warm, rather than Gainesville, which, I am sure, is humid all the time. Wear the ties that I gave you in good health.



Jovan said:


> The tie (a rather nice Argyle & Sutherland from Paul Stuart) was another gift from upr_crust. Here's hoping I'm doing it justice.


----------



## firedancer

^ Jovan, you have really stepped it up and it shows. I have held back from commenting on some of your WAYW pics from the past because , well, "if you don't have anything nice to say", the pool hall rig comes to mind. It's great to see that your tastes, and wardrobe has matured with your sense of style. 

A classic look that you pull off very well. Right break in the trouser, right cuff showing, great knot on the rep tie and the club collar suits you very well. 

BTW, those PS ties can become addictive. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello Everyone , Today being the Lord's day here is what I wore To Holy Mass.

J.A.B. double breasted silver pinstripe , light grey J.A.B. shirt , thrifted silver and black tie ,black silk pocket square with black belt and black socks and shoes.

I know some might say that the pants are too long , but I like them with that type of break and when I sit down they are not up too far on my leg .

All the Best , Fashion Frank

P.S. Got at least three kodo's on suit and hat


----------



## The Rambler

Frank, that's an elegant outfit. Even though you are obviously well-aware that most forumites will consider your trou too long, and have well-considered reasons for wearing them that way anyway, I've got to say it: they're too long. A full break is one thing, but that's a _puddle._ Please consider this comment in the spirit it's intended. I just hate to see such a fine look messed up.


----------



## video2

Sleeves too long and pants too long too



Fashion Frank said:


> Hello Everyone , Today being the Lord's day here is what I wore To Holy Mass.
> 
> J.A.B. double breasted silver pinstripe , light grey J.A.B. shirt , thrifted silver and black tie ,black silk pocket square with black belt and black socks and shoes.
> 
> I know some might say that the pants are too long , but I like them with that type of break and when I sit down they are not up too far on my leg .
> 
> All the Best , Fashion Frank
> 
> P.S. Got at least three kodo's on suit and hat


----------



## Fashion Frank

video2 said:


> Sleeves too long and pants too long too


Thank you for the input , And I have to admit that I was afraid that I would be hearing that .

When I'm wearing them the sleeves don't "feel " like they are too long ,and alas my tailor didn't "cut" them that way ,this was done at J.A.B. when I first bought this suit and at that time I did not have a personal tailor yet.

I told them at J.A.B. that I didn't like the look of shirt sleeves sticking out past the suit sleeve as I have seen some people wearing a suit that way , so I will have to guess that they went "overboard " to ensure that that would not happen since that was what I had requested.

I am my own worst enemy in that regard  !

Thank you very much , both Rambler and Video 2 for your most construction criticism and it was most certainly taken in the spirit that it was given!

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## The Rambler

poorboy, on the subject of timers and autofocus on cameras: try pressing the shutter button half way down before you set the timer in motion by fully clicking the shutter-button. if you've aimed the camera at the spot you're going to shoot, that should pre-fous.


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jeez. And you know, given that I wear my fondness for _The Life Aquatic_ on my sleeve (or signature line), I really want to put one on my Christmas list.
> 
> My only concern is that, at 40mm, it might be a bit big for my elfin wrists. I'm also tempted by the "ministry" case, which has a cool '70s vibe, but that seems like it would wear even bigger.


Although both ministry and standard cases have a diameter of 40mm, the ministry case definitely has a beefier look with its 22mm lugs as opposed to the 18mm lug width found on the regular Amphibias. Having said that, the ministry case seems to sit flatter on the wrist than the regular Amphibia case which is rather round, so I don't think it would look out of scale on any but the smallest wrist.

I'm something of an Amphibia junkie - here's my sub-collection (I hope I'm not annoying anyone by posting watch pics here...):










Top left: rare military issue Amphibia 300 meter.
Top right: Komandirskie '3aka3' - sold in Soviet military stores.
Bottom left: civilian Amphibia 200m from the 1970s.
Bottom right: modern Amphibia.


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> But first of all, thanks for the heads up on the watches. I checked the links and was suitably impressed by the craftsmanship, the artistry, the technological ingenuity...And then I took a quick glance at the prices and OH MY F-----ING GOD, WHAT THE --?
> 
> Actually, if you've got a suggestion off the top of your head for your favorite with the following specs:
> * Automatic or mechanical
> * White face
> * 38mm
> * Something that would be appropriate for a grosgrain band. Essentially, I'm looking for something that can be worn casually.
> 
> And although I'm not trying to go low rent, when I see $1000 plus for a watch, I think of the suits, the ties, the shoes, the shirts, the bills, the rent, the food, the possible medical bills -- all the other things those resources might go towards -- versus a little piece of jewelry I'll be wearing on my wrist from time to time, and I get a little edgy. But of course, that's part of the balancing act of life, isn't it?



PM'ed!



Col. Mustard said:


> Do you have a navy suit (the swiss army knife of suits) or a charcoal suit (the _other_ swiss army knife of suits) in your arsenal? The grey with light blue pin is f'n great, but I come from the school of thought that thinks it's important to have the basics nailed down. There's lots of power in those basics.



You're dead right, Colonel - I do need to baton down the basics. I'm toying with the idea of going the bespoke route for a solid navy and a basic charcoal.





Col. Mustard said:


> I think the mid-grey of the suit mixed with the light, almost pastel blue of the pinstipe makes for a suit with a lower intensity. This is not bad; in fact, paired with a big, bolder tie with stronger lines like the bar stripe of the first first tie, you can create an interesting contast.
> 
> But I think the second tie is not only accented _by the same pastel blue,_ the red is a magenta-like, springy red. The camera has a way with messing with colors, so I may be off, and you'll let me know, but the effect is not nearly bellicose. In fact, it's kind of friendly. Finally, I think that since you have a sturdier frame, the size of the first tie was working in your favor too. I know thinner ties are all the rage; in fact I wear a lot of them too, but not only is that style pendulum swinging in the other direction, wider ties can often be more suitable for us.
> 
> So, what would a bigger, darker red tie look like? Say maybe a Brooks Brothers #1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect, but maybe more the effect you were going for?




:icon_smile_big: Thanks for the thoroughly amusing comparison. As you suggest, my iPhone camera didn't capture the colour of that red tie accurately at all - it's a lot deeper and redder than the magenta hue suggested by the pictures. I definitely see your point about the darker, redder tie comparison above though.


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


>


I really like the suit and tie combo, Col. Mustard, but I just can't get my head around that pocket square. It just seems to really jar. Perhaps my tastes aren't yet sufficiently refined.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Argghhh! My eyes!










That has got to be one of the most _shocking_ crimes against taste, good manners, and sober New England propriety ever perpetrated on the internet. How anyone, anywhere, at any time would ever, EVER think that such a _flamboyant paisley_ was appropriate for anything outside of a hippie's drug-fueled psychedelic nightmare is beyond the capability of any normal individual to comprehend. You managed to take colors, mere abstract reflections of light with no inherent attached emotional values -- the colors red and blue and purple -- colors that I like -- and make me hate them.

This isn't a fit pic -- this is an attack; an attack not just on our aesthetic sensibilities, but on the very notion of style and grace; indeed, it is an attack on America itself. May God have mercy on your soul.

And now for my fit pic:


----------



## Col. Mustard

(See what I did there? I pretended to criticize Upr_Crust's tie with the wildest hyperbole imaginable, only to turn around and wear an even louder tie in the same style in order to show a comical level of lack of self-awareness. Hopefully somebody got a chuckle.)

So Upr, that must be the paisley you picked up from Paul Stuart the other day. And we see the return of the Phineas Cole suit!

The tie did wake up iGent kitty a little bit...








...but you accessorized the whole thing tastefully and quietly, and it was nowhere near the paisley sartorial monstrosity that I was perpetrating in my pic. (And maybe I just need to lighten up in general.)

With your outfit, I suppose if we were experimenting, I'd throw some color into the square because the square, the shirt, and the color of the suit (from the distance the camera is shooting, the purple pinstripes read as white) are all pretty Republican, making the tie a lonely island of _joie de vivre_. (I know that paisleys are technically a conservative pattern, but still.)

Meanwhile, the Phineas Cole may be growing on me. Question: How do you feel about the closed quarters? Open quarters is something of a non-negotiable aspect of fit in the igent universe, and my eye has been trained to expect it. But on the other hand...maybe it's more of a style choice. Your thoughts?

Speaking of Republican...








Except for the club collar and the maybe the tie clip, I'd say this outfit wants to lower my taxes. Jov, sorry if you've talked about this before, but that looks like an *authentic dartless sack blazer*. Did you buy it new, or thrift it? Since we can't see the silhouette from this series of pics, what is the silhouette of the jacket like?

Frank:








You've been called out for the break and the sleeves, so I don't want to bring coals to Newcastle here, but I did want to mention this:



Frank said:


> When I'm wearing them the sleeves don't "feel " like they are too long,



I get that. In fact, I hear some version of it regularly from time to time when I'm fitting suits for clients. I wouldn't presume to estimate your tailored clothing experience -- for all I know, you've been wearing suits for a _very_ long time, and you simply know what you like -- but usually I hear this from newer clients that haven't spent a lot of time in the suiting culture. Their frame of reference is with casual clothing, where you definitely wouldn't want, say, _a windbreaker_ with sleeves shorter than your shirt.

But the sleeve thing is a traditional rule; one that's been documented in style guides and is readily apparent in classic photos and illustrations.  On one hand, the fact that so many of the "rules" of tailored clothing have failed to be passed down might make those rules meaningless, in which case, keep your sleeves as long as you feel comfortable. On the other hand, the fact that we forum members care enough about this kind of tailored clothing - a mode of dress that is increasingly becoming anachronistic -- reveals a little conservative/sentimental streak in us where the following of "the rules" might be appealing.

Plus, there is an aesthetic basis to a lot of the rules anyway. In the case of showing cuffs, it's not only tidier, it adds a unifying balance to the presentation of the colors of the shirt:









So this was just the long, boring way of saying that not just by igent standards, but by _classic_ standards*, you want to get about 1/4" to 1/2" showing when your arms are hanging down by your side, just like Upr_Crust is doing in the photo above. And it may feel a little unusual at first, but like with anything, you'll probably get used to it, and even appreciate it.

Okay, so here's my real fit pic for today.









I tried to pull back far enough so y'all could see the shoulders on this sucker. I am not a fan. This is actually one of my most expensive suits, and was given to me by the company that I work for, so I'm not going to name it and bite the hand. Suffice to say that it's not my personal style. The construction is decent though,and if the shoulders were a little more natural, I'd probably be more on board. Meanwhile, this look is actually the one that my clientele prefers. So go figure.

And yeah, that's a satin tie. Usually I think straight satins look a little "glee club," button the color of this one is dark enough with enough haze to the finish that I think it pairs well with today's minicheck gingham shirt.

* Sator's admonishment not withstanding.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Argon said:


> I really like the suit and tie combo, Col. Mustard, but I just can't get my head around that pocket square. It just seems to really jar. Perhaps my tastes aren't yet sufficiently refined.


Is it the border, or the square itself?

The border is more of a royal blue (versus the navys of the suit and tie), which really pops in the photo. If it was a straight white, do you think it would work better? Let's have a look:









This is where my taste is at these days. The bordered square was trying to bring a little more fun into things, but I really like meat, potatoes, and solid linen Kent Wang pocket squares.

How about a tv fold?








Meet Col. Mustard from 2007 - 2011. Why yes, I watch Mad Men. Why do you ask?

Here's one with my trustee burgundy pocket square, just for kicks:







?
Color choice totally outside any other in the outfit, but _tonally_, the rich burgundy feels at home with the combo. At least to my eye.

And in case anyone is wondering, I don't have a stockpile of photos on my computer amassed for these kinds of occasions. The upthread fit pics were yesterday's, and today is my day off, and I'm at home throwing on a jacket, tie, and various pocket squares for your entertainment.

But that's IT! Time to go out and enjoy life!


----------



## upr_crust

Col. Mustard said:


> Argghhh! My eyes!
> 
> That has got to be one of the most _shocking_ crimes against taste, good manners, and sober New England propriety ever perpetrated on the internet. How anyone, anywhere, at any time would ever, EVER think that such a _flamboyant paisley_ was appropriate for anything outside of a hippie's drug-fueled psychedelic nightmare is beyond the capability of any normal individual to comprehend. You managed to take colors, mere abstract reflections of light with no inherent attached emotional values -- the colors red and blue and purple -- colors that I like -- and make me hate them.
> 
> This isn't a fit pic -- this is an attack; an attack not just on our aesthetic sensibilities, but on the very notion of style and grace; indeed, it is an attack on America itself. May God have mercy on your soul.
> 
> And now for my fit pic:


Mon Colonel, you almost had me with your tirade, as it is quite close to some of the tirades on That Other Website (where the paisley tie in question garnered few comments, but those that it did were not favorable). I am glad that the tirade was made for humorous purposes - it succeeded, certainly as a parody of other comments made in other places.



Col. Mustard said:


> (See what I did there? I pretended to criticize Upr_Crust's tie with the wildest hyperbole imaginable, only to turn around and wear an even louder tie in the same style in order to show a comical level of lack of self-awareness. Hopefully somebody got a chuckle.)
> 
> So Upr, that must be the paisley you picked up from Paul Stuart the other day. And we see the return of the Phineas Cole suit!
> 
> The tie did wake up iGent kitty a little bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you accessorized the whole thing tastefully and quietly, and it was nowhere near the paisley sartorial monstrosity that I was perpetrating in my pic. (And maybe I just need to lighten up in general.)
> 
> With your outfit, I suppose if we were experimenting, I'd throw some color into the square because the square, the shirt, and the color of the suit (from the distance the camera is shooting, the purple pinstripes read as white) are all pretty Republican, making the tie a lonely island of _joie de vivre_. (I know that paisleys are technically a conservative pattern, but still.)
> 
> Meanwhile, the Phineas Cole may be growing on me. Question: How do you feel about the closed quarters? Open quarters is something of a non-negotiable aspect of fit in the igent universe, and my eye has been trained to expect it. But on the other hand...maybe it's more of a style choice. Your thoughts?


Your theory is in fact correct - the tie in question is the one I just picked up at Stuart's. It was as it was for two reasons - first, so that it would not make the natives too restless at That Other Website (a place where the less surface sheen to a necktie the better - silk jacquard makes the locals go wild, and not in a good way), and also so that the one distinctive piece of clothing in the ensemble would stand out, on the principle that there can be only one diva on the stage at any given time. (This is something that I learned the hard way when, three years ago, I developed a taste for Charvet ties - and the ties that I bought brooked no interference in terms of attracting visual attention. Wearing them against anything but the simplest shirts was walking a very wobbly tight rope.)

As for the suit itself, and its closed quarters, the suit was purchased as a "bucket list" item - I wanted a single-breasted peak lapel suit, as I had never owned one before, and the suit in question was that very thing, and was also marked down some two-thirds off its original price, which made me less than cautious as to all of its other details. In retrospect, I might have been more leery in the purchasing of the suit in question, but, on balance, the suit looks well enough on me for its odd detailing at the hem of the jacket to be a minor quibble.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon: Thanks for the cool post about your Vostoks. If only I didn't need a few more OCBDs...

Upr: I think the closed quarters suit you just fine, actually. It strikes me as an English look. That particular suit is pretty great -- the cut suits you well, and the one button/peak lapels add a nice touch of flair. I am also a fan of big paisleys.

Col.: That satin tie that doesn't bother me. I have a similar tie in dark red, which looks much less "cheap" than most satins I've seen. Last year, it was my go-to tie for events when I had to look downright formal. Those shoulders aren't so bad, but it comes down to what you like to wear, and the tactile experience of wearing clothes is, for me, almost as important as appearance.


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> Is it the border, or the square itself?


It's the border. My understanding is that pocket squares aren't meant to closely match anything else in the outfit but instead are meant to complement something (and often in a way that may be quite subtle), but I'm struggling to see any sort of harmonious relationship here. But hell - what do I know...

Now this seems a lot sharper to my eye:



Col. Mustard said:


>


It may lack the visual 'action' of something more flamboyant, but - in my inexperienced view - the powerful and tasteful presence engendered by the well-cut suit and crisp but conservative colour coordination are compromised by the addition of anything further.

Aren't I getting cheeky :biggrin: ?


----------



## pusso

I think you all look very smart!!!

Today I'm wearing-

Ashworth v neck navy lambswool golf jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt Deep Pink check tailored shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke Japanese 21oz jeans

Fitflops black Gogh sandals

If I go out later, I'll add:
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups

(but anticipate a quiet day at home).


----------



## Col. Mustard

Argon said:


> It's the border. My understanding is that pocket squares aren't meant to closely match anything else in the outfit but instead are meant to complement something (and often in a way that may be quite subtle), but I'm struggling to see any sort of harmonious relationship here. But hell - what do I know...


Requirement for appraisal #1: Eyeballs.
Requirement #2: That's it, you're in! And actually, requirement #1 is probably negotiable.

In any case, the blue border was supposed to compliment the rest of the blues, but for you, it missed the mark. Good feedback. In my defense, although the border *is* lighter than the navy on the tie and suit, it's darker and closer to that color family than how it appeared in the pic. Like with your tie, the photos have a way of lightening things up.



> Now this seems a lot sharper to my eye:
> 
> [Pic with TV Fold]
> 
> It may lack the visual 'action' of something more flamboyant, but - in my inexperienced view - the powerful and tasteful presence engendered by the well-cut suit and crisp but conservative colour coordination are compromised by the addition of anything further.
> 
> Aren't I getting cheeky :biggrin: ?


Hey, I'm buying it!

For what it's worth, I feel the tv fold runs the risk of looking TOO crisp and too mannered. Slim suit, slim tie, slim Col. Mustard with sharp facial features (not pictured). A softer square offers a little relief from all that. And like I've indicated, the square fold feels kinda tired as a "look" (for me anyway). Maybe I've just gone to that well too many times. When I look at the first image of the pure white square with the points out, that's probably my fave, with the burgundy as first runner-up.

Of course, now it's time to see you rock the tv fold. That's right, I'm calling you OUT, Argon! Let's see whatchu got!


----------



## johnpark11

Col. Mustard said:


> Is it the border, or the square itself?
> 
> The border is more of a royal blue (versus the navys of the suit and tie), which really pops in the photo. If it was a straight white, do you think it would work better? Let's have a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where my taste is at these days. The bordered square was trying to bring a little more fun into things, but I really like meat, potatoes, and solid linen Kent Wang pocket squares.
> 
> How about a tv fold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Col. Mustard from 2007 - 2011. Why yes, I watch Mad Men. Why do you ask?
> 
> Here's one with my trustee burgundy pocket square, just for kicks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Color choice totally outside any other in the outfit, but _tonally_, the rich burgundy feels at home with the combo. At least to my eye.
> 
> And in case anyone is wondering, I don't have a stockpile of photos on my computer amassed for these kinds of occasions. The upthread fit pics were yesterday's, and today is my day off, and I'm at home throwing on a jacket, tie, and various pocket squares for your entertainment.
> 
> But that's IT! Time to go out and enjoy life!


I like pic #2. The Mad Men look.


----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust said:


> Mon Colonel, you almost had me with your tirade...


I figured that as soon as anyone got to "New England propriety," they'd know I was goofing.



> Your theory is in fact correct - the tie in question is the one I just picked up at Stuart's. It was as it was for two reasons - first, so that it would not make the natives too restless at That Other Website...


Voldemort's website?

Actually, it's come to my attention that there are a couple of Websites That Shall Not Be Named, and I think I've named both of them throughout the course of my brief AAAC career.



> ... on the principle that there can be only one diva on the stage at any given time. (This is something that I learned the hard way when, three years ago, I developed a taste for Charvet ties - and the ties that I bought brooked no interference in terms of attracting visual attention. Wearing them against anything but the simplest shirts was walking a very wobbly tight rope.)


Charvet ties? Really? Never actually seen one in the wild, but what I have seen puts them roughly in league with Canali. Maybe my sampling was too limited.

Now if we were talking about Duchamp ties...

You want to talk about "brooking no interference"... Duchamp ties are the kind of ties that would disqualify the "Requirement for appraisal #1" that I mentioned above: They're so loud, you don't even need eyeballs to see them. In fact, whatever eyeballs you do have will have their retinas burnt our in the course of looking at one.

(Er, apologies to any Duchamp fans out there. Rule Britannia!)



> As for the suit itself, and its closed quarters, the suit was purchased as a "bucket list" item - I wanted a single-breasted peak lapel suit, as I had never owned one before, and the suit in question was that very thing, and was also marked down some two-thirds off its original price, which made me less than cautious as to all of its other details. In retrospect, I might have been more leery in the purchasing of the suit in question, but, on balance, the suit looks well enough on me for its odd detailing at the hem of the jacket to be a minor quibble.


I remember you discussing this the last time we talked about this suit. Was having the quarters tailored open ever a consideration? I would imagine that resetting the vents should be doable, and that you'd know your way around a tailor shop enough to make it happen if you wanted.

I actually have a couple of unaltered suits in my closet where the quarters are closed, and I'm thinking that when I take them in for hemming, etc, I'll have my guy tighten the skirt.

But again, I think this gets back to an overall taste/aesthetic preference, and maybe less of a rule, and I was curious where you stood on it.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> Jovan: As always seems to be the case, you are looking good! The club collar on that shirt showcases the perfectly tied knot on your Argyle & Sutherland silk...well, perfectly!  Great choice of footwear as well.


Thank you. For some reason the longwings haven't garnered any comments in the Trad WAYWT thread, but they don't seem to be a fan of the shirt either. Go figure.



upr_crust said:


> Fear not, Jovan, you're doing it justice. Nice that you're now living somewhere where it is dry enough to dress up, even when it's warm, rather than Gainesville, which, I am sure, is humid all the time. Wear the ties that I gave you in good health.


Thanks! Florida was difficult to wear ANY clothes in, even linen, because they'd inevitably stick to you. However, it was worse when I passed through New Orleans a few months back...



firedancer said:


> ^ Jovan, you have really stepped it up and it shows. I have held back from commenting on some of your WAYW pics from the past because , well, "if you don't have anything nice to say", the pool hall rig comes to mind. It's great to see that your tastes, and wardrobe has matured with your sense of style.
> 
> A classic look that you pull off very well. Right break in the trouser, right cuff showing, great knot on the rep tie and the club collar suits you very well.
> 
> BTW, those PS ties can become addictive. Consider yourself warned.


Thank you.

That outfit wasn't my best, I admit, but what others do you think weren't up to snuff? If you just said, "OH GOD WHAT AN ABOMINATION DID YOU EVEN LOOK IN THE MIRROR BEFORE GOING OUT?!" that would be one thing, but constructive criticism is another. That's what is generally practiced here and I welcome it.



Fashion Frank said:


> Hello Everyone , Today being the Lord's day here is what I wore To Holy Mass.
> 
> J.A.B. double breasted silver pinstripe , light grey J.A.B. shirt , thrifted silver and black tie ,black silk pocket square with black belt and black socks and shoes.
> 
> I know some might say that the pants are too long , but I like them with that type of break and when I sit down they are not up too far on my leg .
> 
> All the Best , Fashion Frank
> 
> P.S. Got at least three kodo's on suit and hat


That is a nice double breasted, the 4x2 isn't seen much these days. I agree with the other comments about sleeve and trouser length, but think some jacket length might be taken off as well. An inch would be just enough and wouldn't throw off the proportions with the pockets.



Col. Mustard said:


> (See what I did there? I pretended to criticize Upr_Crust's tie with the wildest hyperbole imaginable, only to turn around and wear an even louder tie in the same style in order to show a comical level of lack of self-awareness. Hopefully somebody got a chuckle.)
> 
> So Upr, that must be the paisley you picked up from Paul Stuart the other day. And we see the return of the Phineas Cole suit!
> 
> The tie did wake up iGent kitty a little bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you accessorized the whole thing tastefully and quietly, and it was nowhere near the paisley sartorial monstrosity that I was perpetrating in my pic. (And maybe I just need to lighten up in general.)
> 
> With your outfit, I suppose if we were experimenting, I'd throw some color into the square because the square, the shirt, and the color of the suit (from the distance the camera is shooting, the purple pinstripes read as white) are all pretty Republican, making the tie a lonely island of _joie de vivre_. (I know that paisleys are technically a conservative pattern, but still.)
> 
> Meanwhile, the Phineas Cole may be growing on me. Question: How do you feel about the closed quarters? Open quarters is something of a non-negotiable aspect of fit in the igent universe, and my eye has been trained to expect it. But on the other hand...maybe it's more of a style choice. Your thoughts?
> 
> Speaking of Republican...
> 
> Except for the club collar and the maybe the tie clip, I'd say this outfit wants to lower my taxes. Jov, sorry if you've talked about this before, but that looks like an *authentic dartless sack blazer*. Did you buy it new, or thrift it? Since we can't see the silhouette from this series of pics, what is the silhouette of the jacket like?
> 
> Frank:
> 
> You've been called out for the break and the sleeves, so I don't want to bring coals to Newcastle here, but I did want to mention this:
> 
> 
> I get that. In fact, I hear some version of it regularly from time to time when I'm fitting suits for clients. I wouldn't presume to estimate your tailored clothing experience -- for all I know, you've been wearing suits for a _very_ long time, and you simply know what you like -- but usually I hear this from newer clients that haven't spent a lot of time in the suiting culture. Their frame of reference is with casual clothing, where you definitely wouldn't want, say, _a windbreaker_ with sleeves shorter than your shirt.
> 
> But the sleeve thing is a traditional rule; one that's been documented in style guides and is readily apparent in classic photos and illustrations. On one hand, the fact that so many of the "rules" of tailored clothing have failed to be passed down might make those rules meaningless, in which case, keep your sleeves as long as you feel comfortable. On the other hand, the fact that we forum members care enough about this kind of tailored clothing - a mode of dress that is increasingly becoming anachronistic -- reveals a little conservative/sentimental streak in us where the following of "the rules" might be appealing.
> 
> Plus, there is an aesthetic basis to a lot of the rules anyway. In the case of showing cuffs, it's not only tidier, it adds a unifying balance to the presentation of the colors of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this was just the long, boring way of saying that not just by igent standards, but by _classic_ standards*, you want to get about 1/4" to 1/2" showing when your arms are hanging down by your side, just like Upr_Crust is doing in the photo above. And it may feel a little unusual at first, but like with anything, you'll probably get used to it, and even appreciate it.
> 
> Okay, so here's my real fit pic for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to pull back far enough so y'all could see the shoulders on this sucker. I am not a fan. This is actually one of my most expensive suits, and was given to me by the company that I work for, so I'm not going to name it and bite the hand. Suffice to say that it's not my personal style. The construction is decent though,and if the shoulders were a little more natural, I'd probably be more on board. Meanwhile, this look is actually the one that my clientele prefers. So go figure.
> 
> And yeah, that's a satin tie. Usually I think straight satins look a little "glee club," button the color of this one is dark enough with enough haze to the finish that I think it pairs well with today's minicheck gingham shirt.
> 
> * Sator's admonishment not withstanding.


Does the definition of "open quarters" simply refer to the bottom button not being covered? I always thought it was that slight cutaway at the bottom. I've seen some suits with rather straight quarters that don't flare out at all compared to upr_crust's.

That is indeed a three roll two sack blazer, Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. I got it from TweedyDon on the Trad Thrift Exchange. Can't find any good pictures of the silhouette, but it's pretty much your average sack coat with little waist suppression and natural shoulders.

That's a rather natty combination. I love the colour of the satin tie.


----------



## Bjorn

Col. Mustard said:


> (See what I did there? I pretended to criticize Upr_Crust's tie with the wildest hyperbole imaginable, only to turn around and wear an even louder tie in the same style in order to show a comical level of lack of self-awareness. Hopefully somebody got a chuckle.)
> 
> So Upr, that must be the paisley you picked up from Paul Stuart the other day. And we see the return of the Phineas Cole suit!
> 
> The tie did wake up iGent kitty a little bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you accessorized the whole thing tastefully and quietly, and it was nowhere near the paisley sartorial monstrosity that I was perpetrating in my pic. (And maybe I just need to lighten up in general.)
> 
> With your outfit, I suppose if we were experimenting, I'd throw some color into the square because the square, the shirt, and the color of the suit (from the distance the camera is shooting, the purple pinstripes read as white) are all pretty Republican, making the tie a lonely island of _joie de vivre_. (I know that paisleys are technically a conservative pattern, but still.)
> 
> Meanwhile, the Phineas Cole may be growing on me. Question: How do you feel about the closed quarters? Open quarters is something of a non-negotiable aspect of fit in the igent universe, and my eye has been trained to expect it. But on the other hand...maybe it's more of a style choice. Your thoughts?
> 
> Speaking of Republican...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the club collar and the maybe the tie clip, I'd say this outfit wants to lower my taxes. Jov, sorry if you've talked about this before, but that looks like an *authentic dartless sack blazer*. Did you buy it new, or thrift it? Since we can't see the silhouette from this series of pics, what is the silhouette of the jacket like?
> 
> Frank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been called out for the break and the sleeves, so I don't want to bring coals to Newcastle here, but I did want to mention this:
> 
> 
> I get that. In fact, I hear some version of it regularly from time to time when I'm fitting suits for clients. I wouldn't presume to estimate your tailored clothing experience -- for all I know, you've been wearing suits for a _very_ long time, and you simply know what you like -- but usually I hear this from newer clients that haven't spent a lot of time in the suiting culture. Their frame of reference is with casual clothing, where you definitely wouldn't want, say, _a windbreaker_ with sleeves shorter than your shirt.
> 
> But the sleeve thing is a traditional rule; one that's been documented in style guides and is readily apparent in classic photos and illustrations. On one hand, the fact that so many of the "rules" of tailored clothing have failed to be passed down might make those rules meaningless, in which case, keep your sleeves as long as you feel comfortable. On the other hand, the fact that we forum members care enough about this kind of tailored clothing - a mode of dress that is increasingly becoming anachronistic -- reveals a little conservative/sentimental streak in us where the following of "the rules" might be appealing.
> 
> Plus, there is an aesthetic basis to a lot of the rules anyway. In the case of showing cuffs, it's not only tidier, it adds a unifying balance to the presentation of the colors of the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this was just the long, boring way of saying that not just by igent standards, but by _classic_ standards*, you want to get about 1/4" to 1/2" showing when your arms are hanging down by your side, just like Upr_Crust is doing in the photo above. And it may feel a little unusual at first, but like with anything, you'll probably get used to it, and even appreciate it.
> 
> * Sator's admonishment not withstanding.


I think that if you visit Sators own forum, you'll find that he rather effectively proves that showing cuff is not a "rule", but simply a preference.

Thats my view anyway; especially since a small amount of cuff will show anyway, if you bend your arm, which happens (a lot). If 1/2 inch is visible when standing at attention, quite a lot will be visible when for example sitting at a desk, leaning forward. Best left to the individual (or rather the tailor) to decide if showing cuff/more cuff (to elongate the arms?) is best, or showing none. I show a little less than 1/2 inch myself but would not think it wrong if another man decided to show none.

Sometimes, guys get entire cuffs hanging out of their jackets, getting caught on their sleeves and looking generally messy. Not showing cuff at attention is better than that, though I guess there is something wrong with the sleeve construction then as well.


----------



## Jovan

Preference? Sure... if you want to look unfinished.


----------



## upr_crust

Something to offend everyone's sensibilities today - a black suit (albeit striped), worn with a Charvet tie, and black ostrich leg cowboy boots (for a practical reason - I want to get them shined, and the easiest way for them to get to my office is on my feet).

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Boots - Star Boots


----------



## Shaver

Hello upr-crust, as you know my admiration of your sensibilities is rather unbridled. Today however 'black ostrich leg cowboy boots'. 

*gulp* 

How can I put this? 

Err .. oh goodness.. I ... *splutter* ... it's just that....well.... 

Oh dear, is there a 'lost-for-words' emoticon?


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> For what it's worth, I feel the tv fold runs the risk of looking TOO crisp and too mannered. Slim suit, slim tie, slim Col. Mustard with sharp facial features (not pictured). A softer square offers a little relief from all that. And like I've indicated, the square fold feels kinda tired as a "look" (for me anyway). Maybe I've just gone to that well too many times. When I look at the first image of the pure white square with the points out, that's probably my fave


Yep - on further reflection, I agree on the pure white square with the points out being the best.



Col. Mustard said:


> Of course, now it's time to see you rock the tv fold. That's right, I'm calling you OUT, Argon! Let's see whatchu got!


You're on, Mustard! I tried this morning, but I have a pitiful selection of pocket squares; they're all silk solids, and I couldn't find one that wasn't clownish. Watch this space though.

This morning's effort (my iPhone camera does horrible things to the colour of this tie):


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


>


Upr, you've rattled my cage this morning!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well Upr crust, I for one like those boots, but then I have been known to, on occasion, wear a pair of dark tan gator hide boots or burgundy lizard skin boots with some of my suits. Those boots invest your day's rig with a double dose of sole!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr: Although it's probably for the best that you don't dress too much like that every day, the boots and the black striped suit are working for me -- they're done well enough to be tough looking, rather than lame. Congratulations on having a jacquard (I think) tie that I don't mind.

Argon: Though this is a good look overall, I have a couple issues. First of all, I think I would have worn different shoes, with a little more contrast with the pants. I tend to think shoes lighter than the trousers help balance a light jacket/dark pants combination. You may disagree, but I think a pair of chili or even burgundy bluchers would be a better fit for this look than dark brown bals. Otherwise, I like most of it -- especially the off-white shirt. 

There's not much texture, which is odd to me with a more casual/country look. An oxford shirt, wool tie, or a jacket with more texture would be a nice touch, but aren't essential.


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon: Though this is a good look overall, I have a couple issues. First of all, I think I would have worn different shoes, with a little more contrast with the pants. I tend to think shoes lighter than the trousers help balance a light jacket/dark pants combination. You may disagree, but I think a pair of chili or even burgundy bluchers would be a better fit for this look than dark brown bals. Otherwise, I like most of it -- especially the off-white shirt.


You're absolutely correct about the shoes, Youthful Repp-robate. I thought something was a bit off this morning and couldn't quite put my finger on it, but you've nailed it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon said:


> You're absolutely correct about the shoes, Youthful Repp-robate. I thought something was a bit off this morning and couldn't quite put my finger on it, but you've nailed it. Thanks for the input.


No problem. I like your socks, too.


----------



## Col. Mustard

The rarely seen *DOUBLE IGENT CAT!

*Plus:

The ostrich contingent in not amused.


----------



## Shaver

Hello Col. Mustard

Do forgive me but that bleeding igent cat offends me just as much as upr_crusts boots.

However we've only seen those boots the once.

There is too much of the 4chan meme about it..... Still what does a stuffy old so-and-so like myself know? 



Col. Mustard said:


> The rarely seen *DOUBLE IGENT CAT!
> 
> *Plus:
> 
> The ostrich contingent in not amused.


----------



## Balfour

My question is: is upr Texan?


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> Hello Col. Mustard
> 
> Do forgive me but that bleeding igent cat offends me just as much as upr_crusts boots.
> 
> However we've only seen those boots the once.
> 
> There is too much of the 4chan meme about it..... Still what does a stuffy old so-and-so like myself know?


Step away from the cat Shaver, step away from the cat :devil:


----------



## Haffman

upr_crust said:


> Something to offend everyone's sensibilities today - a black suit (albeit striped), worn with a Charvet tie, and black ostrich leg cowboy boots (for a practical reason - I want to get them shined, and the easiest way for them to get to my office is on my feet).


The boots do kind of make you look like a reptilian member of the X-men...disguised in a perfectly turned out suit and tie! I wouldn't want to be around when you perform the full transformation! :icon_pale:


----------



## Col. Mustard

Shaver said:


> Hello Col. Mustard
> 
> Do forgive me but that bleeding igent cat offends me just as much as upr_crusts boots.
> 
> However we've only seen those boots the once.
> 
> There IS too much of the 4chan meme about it..... Still what does a stuffy old so-and-so like myself know?


You're right, it IS 4chan-like (or reddit-like, or what have you), and even though I'm a sucker for snarky visuals, it's incredibly important to listen to your audience and know the line between _delightful running gag_ and _enough already, we get it_. So igent cat is hereby retired. Thanks for the heads up.

*iGent cat: 2012 - 2012*
Like Col. Mustard's tie in post #21802,_ yours was a light that shined too bright._


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> You're right, it IS 4chan-like (or reddit-like, or what have you), and even though I'm a sucker for snarky visuals, it's incredibly important to listen to your audience and know the line between _delightful running gag_ and _enough already, we get it_. So igent cat is hereby retired.
> 
> *iGent cat: 2012 - 2012*
> Like Col. Mustard's tie in post #21802,_ yours was a light that shined too bright._


Sir, you are a true gentleman.

:thumbs-up:

Unless the next one is another 'funny' cat....... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Fashion Frank

*Thanks for the positive comments*

Dear Col. Mustard ,thank you for the positive comments , and as long as I get comments like yours on this Forum ,I'll be a happy camper .

In reference to your comment on the sleeve length , I understand what your saying .

To me IMHO I always thought that shirt cuffs sticking out past the end of the jacket sleeves looked tacky or more like the suit didn't fit the guy right , see ,what do I know and yes I am new to all this but in my mind I just can't get past that , although you and everyone else who commented are right ,my pants are for sure too long and I can see how myjacket sleeves are just a bit too long ,. 
I now have my own tailor now that suit was fitted at J.A. B. so live and learn on that one ,

Again thanks for your great comments .

All the Best , Fashion Frank

P. S. Just by your using a picture of Upr. Crust to show me how it should look. I feel honored , that guy has style and class .


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Hello upr-crust, as you know my admiration of your sensibilities is rather unbridled. Today however 'black ostrich leg cowboy boots'.
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> How can I put this?
> 
> Err .. oh goodness.. I ... *splutter* ... it's just that....well....
> 
> Oh dear, is there a 'lost-for-words' emoticon?





Argon said:


> Upr, you've rattled my cage this morning!





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well Upr crust, I for one like those boots, but then I have been known to, on occasion, wear a pair of dark tan gator hide boots or burgundy lizard skin boots with some of my suits. Those boots invest your day's rig with a double dose of sole!





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr: Although it's probably for the best that you don't dress too much like that every day, the boots and the black striped suit are working for me -- they're done well enough to be tough looking, rather than lame. Congratulations on having a jacquard (I think) tie that I don't mind.





Col. Mustard said:


> The rarely seen *DOUBLE IGENT CAT!
> 
> *Plus:
> 
> The ostrich contingent in not amused.





Balfour said:


> My question is: is upr Texan?





Haffman said:


> The boots do kind of make you look like a reptilian member of the X-men...disguised in a perfectly turned out suit and tie! I wouldn't want to be around when you perform the full transformation! :icon_pale:





Fashion Frank said:


> P. S. Just by your using a picture of Upr. Crust to show me how it should look. I feel honored , that guy has style and class .


That's a lot of reaction from one pair of boots, I must say. For the record, Balfour, I've only been to the state of Texas once for a long weekend, not counting an overly long layover at DFW airport, and my roots are all in New England; I've never knowingly transformed into a lizard, Haffman; thanks, Eagle and Repp, for appreciating the variant in style (and the tie, Repp); sorry to have rattled your cage or your sensibilities, Argon and Shaver; and thank you, Fashion Frank, for your compliments, despite my posting today.

It's to rain heavily here in NYC tomorrow, so I'm skipping posting again until Wednesday, at which time I promise not to be so capricious in my sartorial choices.


----------



## Jovan

Just a fun little shoot today.


----------



## dba

Jovan said:


> Just a fun little shoot today.


Fantastic! Don't think it gets any more classic than that! Well done, sir!


----------



## Jovan

Thank you.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Home from work. Let's see if we can do a little catch up.



Jovan said:


> Does the definition of "open quarters" simply refer to the bottom button not being covered? I always thought it was that slight cutaway at the bottom. I've seen some suits with rather straight quarters that don't flare out at all compared to upr_crust's.


My understanding of "open quarters" is that it refers to the opening of the jacket enclosure below the hanging point of the fastened button. (It's also my understanding is that the term "quarters" is essentially internet-based, and that if you were to use the term with a tailor, he might not know what the hell you're talking about. I believe their term for the region is "skirt.") The opening adds a little more emphasis to the hips, enhancing the slight hourglass presentation of the suited figure.

Re-looking at Upr's pics, you have a point: The jacket does cut away at the bottom. But this seems to be more a function of how the edge of the jacket is curved in that area, rather than how the jacket hangs, which is where the real opening takes place. My hunch is that if the waist on his jacket was cinched a little bit, the bottoms would open a bit more like how I'd expect:









(Taken from the Phineas Cole lookbook.) Actually these quarters may be opening a little TOO much for my tastes, but you can see the difference.



> That is indeed a three roll two sack blazer, Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. I got it from TweedyDon on the Trad Thrift Exchange. Can't find any good pictures of the silhouette, but it's pretty much your average sack coat with little waist suppression and natural shoulders.


I respect the Ivy League look a lot, and at one point I envisioned myself really diving in. But...I gotta have darts. Maybe not even darts necessarily, but I do prefer to have shaping. I know sacks aren't entirely shapeless, but when i look at something like Craig Stevens in old episodes of Peter Gunn















I think: That could look better.



> That's a rather natty combination. I love the colour of the satin tie.


Thanks. I still have trouble betting past the suit. It looks like a big block of granite. In this case, I'd rather look like Craig Stevens.



Bjorn said:


> I think that if you visit Sators own forum, you'll find that he rather effectively proves that showing cuff is not a "rule", but simply a preference.


"Proves"?? He proves NOTHING!









Okay, seriously he does make some good points -- _which is why I referenced him in my post in the first place._ But if you're talking about the article that he has on his website , I'm unconvinced. First of all, the era of the modern lounge suit (what we consider to be just a "suit") hasn't been around all that long, and therefore, I don't think the rules need to go back "centuries." (Sator points out that the tailoring books that he consulted go back a couple of centuries. I'm sure the style guide for 1789 had prescriptions for the use of breeches and buckle shoes that my not be applicable today.) But moreover, when you watch classic American movies from the 1930s (the era where most of these traditions for the modern lounge suit were codified) and onward, the shirt sleeves are uniformly longer than the jacket at length consistent with the 1/4" - 1/2" guideline.

Take it away, Ellery Queen:











> Thats my view anyway; especially since a small amount of cuff will show anyway, if you bend your arm, which happens (a lot). If 1/2 inch is visible when standing at attention, quite a lot will be visible when for example sitting at a desk, leaning forward.


When my arm bends, my jacket sleeve pulls up. But then so does my shirt sleeve. It varies given the circumstance, but generally speaking, unless you're doing unusual body english where the jacket really pulls back, the ratio of jacket to shirt stays fairly consistent, or within an acceptable tolerance (for me, anyway).

And as a person who has to sell suits, one of the most frustrating moves that a customer can make to check for fit is to put their arms straight ahead, zombie-style, to see if the sleeves are too short. Seriously, how many times are you going to put your arms up zombie-style in the course of wearing your suit?



> Best left to the individual (or rather the tailor)...


If you're talking about an alterations tailor -- the kind of tailor that most of us on this forum will be dealing with -- matters of taste should NEVER be left up to them. Most of the tailors that I work with are like doctors who, once they graduate from medical school, never read a journal. Their taste is _ossified_ at the moment they learned how to tailor, which for a lot of these folks is in the 1980s.

To them, this is good taste:








(And yet Phillip Michael Thomas -- showing cuff.)

If you're talking about a bespoke tailor, even then you have to sit down with him and make sure that your taste squares with his. It's like going to a barber: When it comes down to it, he's going to cut your sideburns where you want him to.



upr_crust said:


> Something to offend everyone's sensibilities today - a black suit (albeit striped), worn with a Charvet tie, and black ostrich leg cowboy boots (for a practical reason - I want to get them shined, and the easiest way for them to get to my office is on my feet).


Okay, we've all had a good giggle at the boots, and thanks for taking it in good fun. But can I tell you that I really like the suit and your other choices today?

If this is the type of Charvet tie you were talking about earlier, I don't really see what the problem is (and I'm Mr. CBD these days). It's just a nice tasteful gold tie. Moreover, I really like the suit: A supremely tasteful *staple* that doesn't try too hard -- _because it doesn't have to._ It's not junked up or over-accessorized, and the pocket square _reminds _without being matchy.

Nice work.

If I was allowed to wear pinstripes on my job, I'd be looking into this suit.



Shaver said:


> Sir, you are a true gentleman.
> 
> :thumbs-up:
> 
> Unless the next one is another 'funny' cat....... :icon_smile_wink:


Nah. Cats are too 2011. I'll just throw the occasional Willy Wonka or something in from time to time to punctuate what I'm trying to say.



Fashion Frank said:


> Dear Col. Mustard ,thank you for the positive comments , and as long as I get comments like yours on this Forum ,I'll be a happy camper .


Thanks!



> To me IMHO I always thought that shirt cuffs sticking out past the end of the jacket sleeves looked tacky or more like the suit didn't fit the guy right


I understand that you don't want to look like this guy:








Nobody does.

But if you want to look like this guy:








Or this guy:








Or even just this guy:








You know what to do.

Finally:


Argon said:


> Yep - on further reflection, I agree on the pure white square with the points out being the best.



Not so fast -- I may be coming back around to the tv fold side of things. (Pics to follow.)




>


Big ups on the jacket. Houndstooth is a really classic pattern, and the fit on this sucker is solid.

The ecru shirt is one of the directions I would have gone to keep the rustic/earth-tone flavor too. I will say this about the shirt: it looks _super_ crisp. I might have tried to go for something softer, like a non-non-iron (or a must iron?) OCBD. They have a way of looking thicker and nubbier and more country-fied.

And I see you're wearing _The Friendliest Power Tie In Canada. _Or maybe all those stereotypes about Canadians being super-friendly are true, and that IS a power tie in The Great White North. Yeah, I know, the camera is lightening it up, and it is a classic looking tie. (I think it'd look freaking perfect under a navy suit.) But if you ever wanted to darken things up a bit, and make it a bit earthy, I say, go_ dark red foulard_:

And now, today's Col. Mustard pic.

This morning:








Nice and blurry.

The breakdown:

* Black suit! My job actually prefers that we wear black suits in the style of a French Department store whose name escapes me. I also think it's in keeping with the tradition that servants (like butlers) are always supposed to dress a degree higher than the guests. Of course, when the guest are wearing t-shirts, shorts, and flip flops like our clientele, that should give you A LOT of leeway. In any case, they prefer that we wear black, but I slip in blue and grey from time to time, as you've seen.

The suit itself is actually an older one of mine. I don't know if you can see it, but it has pick stitching on the lapel. I don't think I like it when the pick stitching is not really hand sewn. Too poseur. It's from that Ralph Lauren diffusion brand they had at Penney's called American Living. When American Living first rolled out, the tailored clothing was pretty serviceable. Manufactured by Peerless, if I recall correctly. The jacket is a 3 button that through the course of wearing it has worn to a roll 2. The jacket is a little short, but as long as I keep my trousers on my waist, I'm golden.

* Tie - Brooks Brothers #1 slim.

* Linen handkerchief. Tv fold in deference to Aragon -- like taking an old car out for a test drive.


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> ......Nah. Cats are too 2011. I'll just throw the occasional Willy Wonka or something in from time to time to punctuate what I'm trying to say.....


I trust that you will avoid the 'you must be new here' Wonka meme?


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> Big ups on the jacket. Houndstooth is a really classic pattern, and the fit on this sucker is solid.


Thanks, Colonel!

I must say: the time that you put into your posts is very much appreciated. They're always entertaining to read, interesting, and knowledgeable. I've learnt a huge amount, and I hope you stick around.



Col. Mustard said:


> The ecru shirt is one of the directions I would have gone to keep the rustic/earth-tone flavor too. I will say this about the shirt: it looks _super_ crisp. I might have tried to go for something softer, like a non-non-iron (or a must iron?) OCBD. They have a way of looking thicker and nubbier and more country-fied.


I have some BD shirts, but I don't think I have any OCBD shirts. I wasn't aware that they existed until a month ago, and even now I'm not sure what Oxford Cotton looks like (though your description gives me a very good idea). The country-fied look is exactly what I was aiming for yesterday, so I will investigate.



Col. Mustard said:


> And I see you're wearing _The Friendliest Power Tie In Canada. _Or maybe all those stereotypes about Canadians being super-friendly are true, and that IS a power tie in The Great White North. Yeah, I know, the camera is lightening it up, and it is a classic looking tie. (I think it'd look freaking perfect under a navy suit.) But if you ever wanted to darken things up a bit, and make it a bit earthy, I say, go_ dark red foulard_:


I give up! That does look fantastic. Dark red foulard tie on the shopping list.

OK, here's today's ensemble - first time I've ever worn this suit. It's quite jaunty. I was worried it would be a bit over-the-top, but I think it's OK. I chose a conservative tie to try and balance it all out. I know my trousers need to be shortened. And I didn't nail the tie dimple either.

EDIT: I was also conscious that the scale of the stripes on the tie and the suit are quite similar, but it seems to work OK. Could be horribly wrong though...



















I notice now that my collar seems to be standing slightly proud of my neck again. Maybe it's just due to the newness of the suit and it'll 'relax' with a bit of wear :icon_scratch:










Suit: OTR Coppley; made out of 'cool effect' Ermenegildo Zegna Australian wool.
Shoes: To Boot bluchers
watch: Grand Seiko SBGR001

I know there are some watch fans over here, so here are some better pics:


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, mon Colonel. Yesterday's suit was bought quite by accident. I was vacationing in Boston, and was assisting someone in doing a makeover of their wardrobe, and, in my research, I found yesterday's suit at Brooks, heavily discounted, and in my size (which has been since reduced a bit by dint of exercise and diet). As I've never been able to resist a bargain, I bought it, and have had the jacket and waist of the trousers taken in with the ebb of my waistline (the trouser legs could stand a bit of tapering as well - when I get around to it).

As for the Charvet tie, that is one of the quieter ones that I own, but the fact that it is silk jacquard and has a sheen to it instantly disqualifies it at That Other Website, at least for some, who are seemingly fascinated with neckties made of cashmere or linen - the more non-reflective a surface, the happier they are.

Your BB #1 looks perfect with your posted photo, BTW.



Col. Mustard said:


> Okay, we've all had a good giggle at the boots, and thanks for taking it in good fun. But can I tell you that I really like the suit and your other choices today?
> 
> If this is the type of Charvet tie you were talking about earlier, I don't really see what the problem is (and I'm Mr. CBD these days). It's just a nice tasteful gold tie. Moreover, I really like the suit: A supremely tasteful *staple* that doesn't try too hard -- _because it doesn't have to._ It's not junked up or over-accessorized, and the pocket square _reminds _without being matchy.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> If I was allowed to wear pinstripes on my job, I'd be looking into this suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Argon said:


> OK, here's today's ensemble - first time I've ever worn this suit. It's quite jaunty. I was worried it would be a bit over-the-top, but I think it's OK. I chose a conservative tie to try and balance it all out. I know my trousers need to be shortened. And I didn't nail the tie dimple either.
> 
> EDIT: I was also conscious that the scale of the stripes on the tie and the suit are quite similar, but it seems to work OK. Could be horribly wrong though...
> 
> I notice now that my collar seems to be standing slightly proud of my neck again. Maybe it's just due to the newness of the suit and it'll 'relax' with a bit of wear :icon_scratch:


I like the suit very much (I have one myself not dissimilar to it), and you already know that the trousers are too long - otherwise the suit seems to fit you quite well, IMHO - wear it in good health.

I am not a fan of the tie with this suit (not really a fan of the tie per se, but neckties are a very personal taste). This suit is yet another place where a dark red foulard would come in very handy . . .


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


> I like the suit very much (I have one myself not dissimilar to it), and you already know that the trousers are too long - otherwise the suit seems to fit you quite well, IMHO - wear it in good health.


You know, as I was posting this morning, I was just thinking how pleased and interested I'd be if you could weigh in with your views, upr_crust. I'm thrilled that you like the suit. And thank you!



upr_crust said:


> I am not a fan of the tie with this suit (not really a fan of the tie per se, but neckties are a very personal taste). This suit is yet another place where a dark red foulard would come in very handy . . .


I agree that today's tie doesn't hit the bull's eye. I have quite a selection of ties, but most of these were bought before I had much interest in clothes, and I'm now left wondering why I bought some of them. I need to fill in some obvious gaps (that's both you and Col. Mustard calling for a dark red foulard, so that one is now firmly at the top of my buy list).


----------



## Col. Mustard

Time this morning for a couple of drive-by comments.



Jovan said:


>


Sharp, traditional tux, but the juxtaposition with the daytime condo rec area is pretty funny. "Your baccarat table is ready over here by the poolside chaise lounge and ice machine, Mr Bond."



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, mon Colonel. Yesterday's suit was bought quite by accident. I was vacationing in Boston, and was assisting someone in doing a makeover of their wardrobe, and, in my research, I found yesterday's suit at Brooks, heavily discounted, and in my size (which has been since reduced a bit by dint of exercise and diet). As I've never been able to resist a bargain, I bought it, and have had the jacket and waist of the trousers taken in with the ebb of my waistline (the trouser legs could stand a bit of tapering as well - when I get around to it).


Wait, is this the same suit that I commented on last week regarding the fullness of the legs...

[Col. Mustard checks the back pages of the thread...]

Whew. It's not: In that instance, it was a BB alternating stripe. (Col. Mustard's aesthetic consistency: INTACT!) In any case, the fullness of in the leg this time around didn't register. I think it's fine. In fact, after looking back at a few of your pins after scanning the pages, I think this was your best one.



> As for the Charvet tie, that is one of the quieter ones that I own, but the fact that it is silk jacquard and has a sheen to it instantly disqualifies it at That Other Website, at least for some, who are seemingly fascinated with neckties made of cashmere or linen - the more non-reflective a surface, the happier they are.


Credit where credit is due: Some of those guys put together really solid outfits. (And do some pretty impressive camera work, which can raise an igent's outfit appeal dramatically.) My current fav: The poster who goes by the name "luftvier."

As you've probably seen, your last outfit went over pretty well, except for the predictable "boot reaction." In fact, you get a couple of positive call outs almost every time you post.



> Your BB #1 looks perfect with your posted photo, BTW.


Thanks. I feel a BB #1 is almost like shooting fish in a barrel, especially with a dark suit. On the other hand, sometimes it can look too cliche. I think I read somewhere that the BB #1 is the number one choice of politicians delivering mea culpas. 









Let's see if I can do something a little more unusual today -- by either wearing a more interesting tie, or delivering my own startling mea culpa at a press conference.



Argon said:


> I must say: the time that you put into your posts is very much appreciated. They're always entertaining to read, interesting, and knowledgeable. I've learnt a huge amount, and I hope you stick around.


Thanks Argon. But let me just say that I'm actually here to learn too. My judgment isn't always airtight, and I'm always looking to pick up any knowledge that someone wants to drop on me. Like with almost everyone posting here, *I am looking to improve.* Seriously. I think I can look decent for the mid-tier retail quality of my gear, but I'm trying to move up to the next level. Shooting the breeze like this is helping me get there, learning new stuff or where I'm wrong, and sorting through my own tastes.



> I have some BD shirts, but I don't think I have any OCBD shirts. I wasn't aware that they existed until a month ago,


Welcome to the igent universe.



> and even now I'm not sure what Oxford Cotton looks like (though your description gives me a very good idea). The country-fied look is exactly what I was aiming for yesterday, so I will investigate.


Oxford cloth is just a slightly more roughly textured weave (basket weave) material. The shirt you were wearing could very well be oxford cloth, but treated to be wrinkle-free. Or it could just have the most thorough ironing job in the world. (Upr crust gets his almost as crisp.)

I think the Brooks Brothers Friends and Family sale is coming up, and if you're looking to get into the OCBD game, this may be a good time to try one out. I think it's at least a good arrow to have in your quiver.



> I give up! That does look fantastic. Dark red foulard tie on the shopping list.


Aha! I knew the relentless haranguing would work eventually.

Actually, it's a good, sober, uber-conservative type of tie that will definitely score you points with the Italian bespoke igent nerds. Like Upr_crust said above, they love quiet ties. In fact, styleforum even has a thread devoted to it called "Soporific Tie Porn."

This is one that I'm currently waiting to arrive from David Hober as we speak.

A tie so boring, I'm starting to fall asleep...just...looking...aaaaaaa...



> OK, here's today's ensemble - first time I've ever worn this suit. It's quite jaunty. I was worried it would be a bit over-the-top, but I think it's OK. I chose a conservative tie to try and balance it all out. I know my trousers need to be shortened. And I didn't nail the tie dimple either.


Dimple fail, yeah, but it's not the end of the world. It can be tricky in the beginning, but eventually it gets to be second nature. You just gotta pinch that friggin' blade as you tighten the knot. For what it's worth, I've never been able to get the double-dimple to work -- it's like the triple-axle of tie dimpling.

What is it about the suit that you think puts it in a less conservative category? The tone? Is it light grey or greyish beige? Color-wise, I think the mid-grey with the light blue pin is a little more outre.



> EDIT: I was also conscious that the scale of the stripes on the tie and the suit are quite similar, but it seems to work OK. Could be horribly wrong though...


Hey, have you cracked open your Flusser book already? That's one of his dictums, and he's right. Little bit of samey-samey going on here with the patterns, but I actually do like the dark purple color.

I like the shoes too. Of all the mid-to-upper retail range shoes, I think To Boot does the best antiquing. Better than Gamo, in my opinion.



> I notice now that my collar seems to be standing slightly proud of my neck again. Maybe it's just due to the newness of the suit and it'll 'relax' with a bit of wear :icon_scratch:


I missed that until you pointed it out. You're right, wool does stretch and conform a bit over time, but if that gap sticks around, your alterations person might be able to raise the collar a bit. (I.e., open the seam where the collar joins the back, let a little fabric out (if the manufacturer left any), then sew it up again so the jacket has more material to fit around your neck.)


----------



## Jovan

Col. Mustard said:


> Home from work. Let's see if we can do a little catch up.
> 
> My understanding of "open quarters" is that it refers to the opening of the jacket enclosure below the hanging point of the fastened button. (It's also my understanding is that the term "quarters" is essentially internet-based, and that if you were to use the term with a tailor, he might not know what the hell you're talking about. I believe their term for the region is "skirt.") The opening adds a little more emphasis to the hips, enhancing the slight hourglass presentation of the suited figure.
> 
> Re-looking at Upr's pics, you have a point: The jacket does cut away at the bottom. But this seems to be more a function of how the edge of the jacket is curved in that area, rather than how the jacket hangs, which is where the real opening takes place. My hunch is that if the waist on his jacket was cinched a little bit, the bottoms would open a bit more like how I'd expect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Taken from the Phineas Cole lookbook.) Actually these quarters may be opening a little TOO much for my tastes, but you can see the difference.
> 
> I respect the Ivy League look a lot, and at one point I envisioned myself really diving in. But...I gotta have darts. Maybe not even darts necessarily, but I do prefer to have shaping. I know sacks aren't entirely shapeless, but when i look at something like Craig Stevens in old episodes of Peter Gunn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think: That could look better.
> 
> And now, today's Col. Mustard pic.
> 
> This morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and blurry.
> 
> The breakdown:
> 
> * Black suit! My job actually prefers that we wear black suits in the style of a French Department store whose name escapes me. I also think it's in keeping with the tradition that servants (like butlers) are always supposed to dress a degree higher than the guests. Of course, when the guest are wearing t-shirts, shorts, and flip flops like our clientele, that should give you A LOT of leeway. In any case, they prefer that we wear black, but I slip in blue and grey from time to time, as you've seen.
> 
> The suit itself is actually an older one of mine. I don't know if you can see it, but it has pick stitching on the lapel. I don't think I like it when the pick stitching is not really hand sewn. Too poseur. It's from that Ralph Lauren diffusion brand they had at Penney's called American Living. When American Living first rolled out, the tailored clothing was pretty serviceable. Manufactured by Peerless, if I recall correctly. The jacket is a 3 button that through the course of wearing it has worn to a roll 2. The jacket is a little short, but as long as I keep my trousers on my waist, I'm golden.
> 
> * Tie - Brooks Brothers #1 slim.
> 
> * Linen handkerchief. Tv fold in deference to Aragon -- like taking an old car out for a test drive.


Regarding quarters... sorry, SKIRTS (internet forums can breed lots of weird non-tailor terminology), I've read a few places that the ideal is for half the bottom button to be covered, but I often show more than this because my rear is a little more... developed than many guys. This also causes the vents on some jackets, especially vintage jackets -- men must have had no ass at all back then -- to open up a bit. I'm getting a MTM suit in the next month or so that will probably sort out that issue.

That's a VERY straight hanging sack jacket. My BB has a little more waist suppression than that as do my '60s sport coats (all three button sack).

Black suits aren't the devil but there are certainly better choices for doing business during the day, IMO. Why would a clothing retailer want all of you to wear the same colour? That seems counter-intuitive to showing that menswear can actually be fun, which a friend of mine is starting to see as he prepares for his wedding. Anyways, I really dig the BB#1 and TV fold. 



Argon said:


>


Agree with upr that a different tie is needed. But also, please use a four in hand knot rather than any form of Windsor. It simply looks better. As it is, there's a rather horizontal effect going on around your neck since both the collar and tie knot are wide.

Hm... do you have to constantly readjust due to the collar standing away like that? If so, you probably need to get it altered. A jacket collar should naturally hug one's neck.

Hope this is of any help. 



Col. Mustard said:


> Time this morning for a couple of drive-by comments.
> 
> Sharp, traditional tux, but the juxtaposition with the daytime condo rec area is pretty funny. "Your baccarat table is ready over here by the poolside chaise lounge and ice machine, Mr Bond."


:biggrin:

Thanks. Witty as always. No wonder I'm posting more now after my months-long absence.


----------



## upr_crust

The temperatures in NYC, after a major bout of rain, have lowered themselves a bit, making today's attire possible.

Suit and tie - BB
Shirt - PRL
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

Some reactions to your last posting, Mon Colonel . . .

Yes, at That Other Website, some of the posters do use something better than an iPhone camera (many do not). For myself, I know that switching from a mid-range point-and-shoot to a proper DSLR improved my shots, and then the move from there to a high-end point-and-shoot (a Canon G1X) improved over the DSLR (greater light sensitivity eliminated the need for flash, which made both the clothes and wrinkles in my face look better  ).

Luftvier is a lawyer in Philadelphia, and evolved from some fairly wild combos to the retro uber-conservative outfits that he favors now.

I had my own journey at Styleforum, from getting bashed with some regularity (sometimes with good cause, sometimes not) to understanding the local aesthetic (and, more importantly, understanding the "whys" of the local aesthetic), and integrating it into my own personal style.

As for the crispness of my shirts, they are professionally laundered - sorry if that disappoints. My partner irons his while his shirts are still damp from the wash, which is rather tedious, but makes for very crisp shirts indeed.



Col. Mustard said:


> Credit where credit is due: Some of those guys put together really solid outfits. (And do some pretty impressive camera work, which can raise an igent's outfit appeal dramatically.) My current fav: The poster who goes by the name "luftvier."
> 
> As you've probably seen, your last outfit went over pretty well, except for the predictable "boot reaction." In fact, you get a couple of positive call outs almost every time you post.
> 
> Oxford cloth is just a slightly more roughly textured weave (basket weave) material. The shirt you were wearing could very well be oxford cloth, but treated to be wrinkle-free. Or it could just have the most thorough ironing job in the world. (Upr crust gets his almost as crisp.)
> 
> Like Upr_crust said above, they love quiet ties. In fact, styleforum even has a thread devoted to it called "Soporific Tie Porn."


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> What is it about the suit that you think puts it in a less conservative category? The tone? Is it light grey or greyish beige? Color-wise, I think the mid-grey with the light blue pin is a little more outre.


It's the light grey with chalk stripes. To my eyes, the darker the suit the more conservative it is, so I'd see yesterday's suit as quite a bit more jazzy than the mid grey with light blue pin.



Col. Mustard said:


> Hey, have you cracked open your Flusser book already?


Not allowed to open it until my birthday towards the end of the month. Can't wait!

Today's garb:




























The cloth on this jacket looks quintessentially American to me (the jacket is from Brooks Brothers). I was born and grew up in another part of the world, and am a fairly recent arrival to these shores.... my background aesthetic is more conservative and quiet, so I struggled with the pattern initially (but bought the jacket anyway as it was something different and I had the basic jackets already covered). This is its third wearing, though, and I think it's growing on me.

I selected a light blue silk pocket square (from my grand collection of 4 pocket squares) for the photo, but it doesn't really suit and so went straight into my trouser pocket after the photo


----------



## Argon

Jovan said:


> Agree with upr that a different tie is needed. But also, please use a four in hand knot rather than any form of Windsor. It simply looks better. As it is, there's a rather horizontal effect going on around your neck since both the collar and tie knot are wide.


Hmm... not too sure I agree about that four-in-hand knot in this case, Jovan. The collar is wide, and I think a four-in-hand would look a bit mean and lost in it.

I'm wearing a four-in-hand with my BD shirt today. Still a mean little knot, though. I think I need to a) practice more, and b) expand my knot repertoire.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon: good look today, overall. For some reason, the shoes work better for me with this sportcoat look than the last one -- I think it's the gray jacket pattern. I think that jacket would also look good with tan trousers, but then you would probably want different shoes. Are those AE Strands?

In terms of tie knots, you might have better four-in-hand knots if you went for wider ties. I'm very skinny, but I find a 3.5" width works for me, even though I was once internet-brainwashed into preferring 3"-3.25". I'm even leaning towards 3.75", though that reads as "wide" on me. I also don't subscribe to the theory that your tie must be the same width as your jacket lapels. A huge gap is no good, but a half-inch or so is generally fine with me.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Late for work, but had to make a quick drive-by comment!



Argon said:


>


Look at how nice that jacket fits. Jeez...

[Insert animated gif of Orson Welles clapping in Citizen Kane here.]


----------



## Jovan

Argon said:


> Hmm... not too sure I agree about that four-in-hand knot in this case, Jovan. The collar is wide, and I think a four-in-hand would look a bit mean and lost in it.
> 
> I'm wearing a four-in-hand with my BD shirt today. Still a mean little knot, though. I think I need to a) practice more, and b) expand my knot repertoire.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


You made me have to break out the Google Image Search... :teacha:

https://www.google.com/search?q=fou...cp.r_qf.&fp=11f3d0adb2734eaa&biw=1760&bih=795


----------



## Argon

Jovan said:


> You made me have to break out the Google Image Search... :teacha:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fou...cp.r_qf.&fp=11f3d0adb2734eaa&biw=1760&bih=795


With a wider collar spread, I prefer a fuller and more luxurious-looking tie knot. In most of those photos where the collar spread is wide, the tie is thick/wide enough to allow a decent-sized knot using a four-in-hand. The most obvious exception is the one photo of Charlie Windsor who is sporting a microscopic knot lost within a vast collar spread. Ugly!

Where the outfit it less than formal, the collar spread is wide, and the tie is wide enough, then I agree that a four-in-hand looks more appropriately casual than the exact symmetry of the windsor.

Where the outfit is less than formal, the collar spread is wide, and the tie isn't wide enough, I don't like the look of a small knot.

Where the outfit is formal and the collar spread is wide, I prefer a windsor (moderately sized - I don't mean a gorilla's fist).

I wonder whether I'm in the minority with these preferences.

My interest in clothes is all of a few months old at this point, so my views and tastes are changing and developing by the day. Let's compare notes in a few months's time, Jovan, and see where we stand on the issue


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> Late for work, but had to make a quick drive-by comment!
> 
> Look at how nice that jacket fits. Jeez...
> 
> [Insert animated gif of Orson Welles clapping in Citizen Kane here.]


Thanks, Colonel!

Oh, and on the tie front - swift and decisive measures have been taken. Two dark reds (one grenadine and one foulard-ish), a blue with white dots, and a dark green grenadine are on order; I collect this Friday.


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon: good look today, overall. For some reason, the shoes work better for me with this sportcoat look than the last one -- I think it's the gray jacket pattern. I think that jacket would also look good with tan trousers, but then you would probably want different shoes. Are those AE Strands?
> 
> In terms of tie knots, you might have better four-in-hand knots if you went for wider ties. I'm very skinny, but I find a 3.5" width works for me, even though I was once internet-brainwashed into preferring 3"-3.25". I'm even leaning towards 3.75", though that reads as "wide" on me. I also don't subscribe to the theory that your tie must be the same width as your jacket lapels. A huge gap is no good, but a half-inch or so is generally fine with me.


Thanks, Youthful Repp-robate. I agree that the shoes work better, although I think it's because they contrast more with today's grey trousers than with the other day's brown trousers. The shoes are made by AE, but I'm not sure which model (they're branded by Brooks Brothers). Don't think they're the Strands though.

And thank for the tie info - I will investigate wider ties for four-in-hand knots and see whether that goes better for me.


----------



## Col. Mustard




----------



## EverChanging

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures in NYC, after a major bout of rain, have lowered themselves a bit, making today's attire possible. Suit and tie - BB Shirt - PRL PS - Robert Talbott Cufflinks - Niletti Creations Boots - Paul Stuart


 I LOVE the boots...may I ask where they are from?????


----------



## arkirshner

EverChanging said:


> I LOVE the boots...may I ask where they are from?????


My guess is Paul Stuart.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Jovan said:


> Regarding quarters... sorry, SKIRTS (internet forums can breed lots of weird non-tailor terminology), I've read a few places that the ideal is for half the bottom button to be covered...


One place I know for sure is in this book:

This is not a bad little introductory guide. Certainly more readable than Flusser, essentially presenting most of its ideas in the form of direct quotes from designers, stylists, tailors, taste icons, etc. No pictures whatsoever, just (kinda janky) illustrations. This book explicitly states that the bottom, unfastened button should be half covered by the jacket.



> but I often show more than this because my rear is a little more... developed than many guys. This also causes the vents on some jackets, especially vintage jackets -- men must have had no ass at all back then...


And some don't even today. [Col. Mustard looks around sheepishly and uncomfortably at the thought of his non-existent backside.]

And re: the MTM, who is doing your MTM work? When do you get it?



> Black suits aren't the devil but there are certainly better choices for doing business during the day, IMO. Why would a clothing retailer want all of you to wear the same colour? That seems counter-intuitive to showing that menswear can actually be fun, which a friend of mine is starting to see as he prepares for his wedding.


1) Like I said, I think the idea behind the black suits is that we're all something akin to butlers, _Ready to Make Retail Magic Happen._ I'm just thankful we don't have to wear white gloves.

2) Sadly, in Southern California, it seems that more and more tailored clothing is purchased for only three reasons: Funeral, Job Interview, or Weddings. Sigh.



> Anyways, I really dig the BB#1 and TV fold.


Thanks!



upr_crust said:


> Some reactions to your last posting, Mon Colonel . . .
> 
> Yes, at That Other Website, some of the posters do use something better than an iPhone camera (many do not). For myself, I know that switching from a mid-range point-and-shoot to a proper DSLR improved my shots, and then the move from there to a high-end point-and-shoot (a Canon G1X) improved over the DSLR (greater light sensitivity eliminated the need for flash, which made both the clothes and wrinkles in my face look better  ).


Since I've started posting, I've upgraded from a camera phone to a Canon Powershot. But like any decent meglomaniac, I still need to more power (!!!); but there are a lot of buttons on this sucker that I still haven't pushed yet, so maybe things will improve without having to buy a new camera. Suffice to say that my pics will never be National Geographic-quality like some of the ones we see; but I think I'll hopefully and eventually manage to generate better quality ones than the spectacularly disappointing low-grade pics of igent guru Michael "Manton" Anton.



> Luftvier is a lawyer in Philadelphia, and evolved from some fairly wild combos to the retro uber-conservative outfits that he favors now.


I think I may have missed his wild phase, but I do remember seeing the Juggalo avatar before I started noticing "Hey, this guy is putting together some neat stuff [that belies a Juggalo avatar]."



> I had my own journey at Styleforum, from getting bashed with some regularity (sometimes with good cause, sometimes not) to understanding the local aesthetic (and, more importantly, understanding the "whys" of the local aesthetic), and integrating it into my own personal style.


I've been marinating as a lurker for years now, and I've absorbed A LOT from styleforum (and AAAC, and the blogs, and more recently the tumblrs, and sure, the occasional YouTube video of Luciano Barbera). It's ridiculously instructive to see such a wide swath of choices and styles, and then to see those styles dissected and argued. It's definitely informed my taste.



> As for the crispness of my shirts, they are professionally laundered - sorry if that disappoints.


??? No disappointment here. In fact, you're keeping America working.

I actually aspire to having my shirts professionally laundered. I think it was the Whit Stillman movie The Last Days of Disco where one of the characters talks about how having your shirts laundered is like a barometer of success.



Argon said:


> Hmm... not too sure I agree about that four-in-hand knot in this case, Jovan. The collar is wide, and I think a four-in-hand would look a bit mean and lost in it.


1) I tie nothing but four-in-hands.

2) I own no collars that are more spread than the ones I've posted -- which means no more than a medium spread.

I'm tall, so the part of the tie I usually have to work with for the knot is pretty narrow. But by and large, I'm still able to get a meaty enough knot for my tastes; a distinct triangle with a decent dimple.









From yesterday, my black suit again. We had a visit from the Imperial Command -- not from the Emperor himself, mind you, or even Lord Vader, but from a lesser general. Kind of like this guy:

For any nerds out there, I can regretfully tell you that no one was Force-choked through the course of the visit. Still, "New York Dress Code," replete with black suits and white shirts, was in play, and there I was like a good little Imperial Stormtrooper.

The texture of the tie looks very flat in the picture, but the circles are actually a raised embroidery. I wanted to get away from the safety of the BB#1 I wore the day before, and the dandy-sized circle dots seemed to the be way to go, without completely going off the reservation.

The linen pocket square looks strangely symmetrical in the waves of the point. I think that in real life, and from a different angle, it was actually more random looking. Or I'm making pathetic excuses.

In any case, the photo was taken with the "Indoor" setting on the camera, with the flash turned off, and a florescent ceiling light on in the background. Notice how the image looks kinda yellow? Photography experts: How do I make it stop doing that?



> I'm wearing a four-in-hand with my BD shirt today. Still a mean little knot, though. I think I need to a) practice more, and b) expand my knot repertoire.


Jesse Thorn at Put This On has on different tie knots and their occasions. I find his advice concerning Windsor knots to be thoughtful and incisive.

Videos on how to tie a tie and get the dimple are all over youTube. If you ever feel the need to brush up, Argon, you might get some good info there.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> In terms of tie knots, you might have better four-in-hand knots if you went for wider ties. I'm very skinny, but I find a 3.5" width works for me, even though I was once internet-brainwashed into preferring 3"-3.25". I'm even leaning towards 3.75", though that reads as "wide" on me. I also don't subscribe to the theory that your tie must be the same width as your jacket lapels. A huge gap is no good, but a half-inch or so is generally fine with me.


I have to agree with a lot of what Repp is saying here. Like with my transition away from tv squares, I'm moving away from slimmer ties too. 3.25" is where the standard Brooks repp is now, and that's as slim as I want to go. I think wider tie blades just fill the space more attractively (like Argon said about the knot, _luxuriously_), while the thin ties look thin and weak and bleak. The tie I'm wearing in the pic above? A big-n-beefy 3.75"! Ha!



Argon said:


> With a wider collar spread, I prefer a fuller and more luxurious-looking tie knot. In most of those photos where the collar spread is wide, the tie is thick/wide enough to allow a decent-sized knot using a four-in-hand. The most obvious exception is the one photo of Charlie Windsor who is sporting a microscopic knot lost within a vast collar spread. Ugly!


It's even uglier when you see it in the igent universe.









Let's agree not to do this. Okay people?



> Where the outfit it less than formal, the collar spread is wide, and the tie is wide enough, then I agree that a four-in-hand looks more appropriately casual than the exact symmetry of the windsor.
> 
> Where the outfit is less than formal, the collar spread is wide, and the tie isn't wide enough, I don't like the look of a small knot.
> 
> Where the outfit is formal and the collar spread is wide, I prefer a windsor (moderately sized - I don't mean a gorilla's fist).
> 
> I wonder whether I'm in the minority with these preferences.


I don't think you're going to find too much resistance to the basic idea that the knot should be in proportion to the size of the collar, making a third, middle triangle with similar angles and size to match the two collar triangles on either side.

On the other hand,

Make it stop!!!

Finally, I wanted to make sure I explained why I thought Argon's jacket today was such a nice piece of work, and drive the point home as clearly as I can. Hopefully with the diagram upthread, I managed to do that.

There's a thread on this forum that praises menswear message boarder and blogger "Vox Sartoria" for the fit of his suit (and rightly so), *but I think Argon pulled off a much trickier feat*: Argon is a bigger guy, and it's usually _easier_ for the architecture of most tailored clothing to flatter the more slender among us, like Vox. But even beyond that, Vox has the full resources of bespoke tailoring behind him, and Argon, like the rest of us mere mortals, is buying off the rack. Yet the checkpoints are all met, and all these elements work together to make a great presentation. Whether luck, skill, or divine intervention, I think the fit Argon's jacket is more of an accomplishment, and a really nice piece of work.

All right Argon, that fills your praise quota for the rest of the year. Meanwhile, I think the pocket square was actually good, but yellow of the tie looked washed out and weak, and was getting its ass kicked by the jacket. And the knot...


----------



## upr_crust

EverChanging said:


> I LOVE the boots...may I ask where they are from?????





arkirshner said:


> My guess is Paul Stuart.


Arkirschner gets the prize for correct answer - another posting from yours truly! 

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB GF
Tie - Charvet
PS - Ashear (I think - it's older than God)
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Bexley, Paris


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> There's a thread on this forum that praises menswear message boarder and blogger "Vox Sartoria" for the fit of his suit (and rightly so), *but I think Argon pulled off a much trickier feat*: Argon is a bigger guy, and it's usually _easier_ for the architecture of most tailored clothing to flatter the more slender among us, like Vox. But even beyond that, Vox has the full resources of bespoke tailoring behind him, and Argon, like the rest of us mere mortals, is buying off the rack. Yet the checkpoints are all met, and all these elements work together to make a great presentation. Whether luck, skill, or divine intervention, I think the fit Argon's jacket is more of an accomplishment, and a really nice piece of work.
> 
> All right Argon, that fills your praise quota for the rest of the year.


Thanks Col. Mustard. I think I had a very good saleswoman at BB when I bought the jacket. 
And let me assure you that, despite any compliments that I might receive, my clothing ego is well in check. A few quick, incisive cuffs around the back of my head - such as these ones here....



Col. Mustard said:


> Meanwhile, I think the pocket square was actually good, but yellow of the tie looked washed out and weak, and was getting its ass kicked by the jacket. And the knot...


- are enough to tell me that I still have along road to follow :wink2:

OK, here are some rather shoddy pics from earlier this morning. The outfit could have done with a white linen pocket square. And trousers are too long. And the tie knot was the best I could do using a four-in-hand - I worked up a mild sweat tying and re-tying it for 10 minutes in front of the mirror this morning, and by the end of it my language was quite blue.


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


>


I meant to ask, upr_crust - baseball signal, or were you just trying to subtly draw the viewer's attention to your very fine pair of Paul Stuart boots?


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> Arkirschner gets the prize for correct answer - another posting from yours truly!


Very, very good combination of patterns. Good cufflinks with the outfit too, and I love the winchester. Again, I'd go for dark brown shoes and a higher break, but we have discussed this. Well done, Sir !


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


>


Everything here looks great. The wider tie, beefier knot and more sombre colours are quite imposing.


----------



## upr_crust

Argon said:


> I meant to ask, upr_crust - baseball signal, or were you just trying to subtly draw the viewer's attention to your very fine pair of Paul Stuart boots?


Neither, intentionally, but if my gesture did bring attention to my boots of yesterday, then my job is done .



Anthony Charton said:


> Very, very good combination of patterns. Good cufflinks with the outfit too, and I love the winchester. Again, I'd go for dark brown shoes and a higher break, but we have discussed this. Well done, Sir !


Thank you. Brown shoes would be an experiment, for me, with this ensemble, and as I've got a meeting with higher corporate life forms later this morning, and a museum reception this evening, I went for black, but I promise to try dark brown shoes with this suit sometime soon.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon / Col. / Upr:

Good looks today. I'll throw in my two cents on black suits: 

A) I don't look too good wearing black above my waist, so I wouldn't buy one if I had a choice. Quite a lot of people fall into this category.
B) Black does not go with everything. It doesn't really outright clash with much of anything, but it tends to amplify other colors worn with it and can lead to too much boldness. It think it takes marginally less color sense to wear gray or navy well, and both of those colors are more flattering to most people.
C) 9/10s of the awful suits you see men wearing are black, and usually these awful suits are paired with badly selected shirts/ties/shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Argon: If you're concerned with knot size, try the Prince Albert (a double wrapped four in hand) or get ties with thicker interlining. One need not look for 3.75" or 4" ties necessarily.

Col. Mustard: I'll need to check out that book. It might be a much easier read for friends of mine who want to look a little better for their job or wedding. On the whole, I liked Flusser's "Dressing the Man" but felt some of it was rather dated or bizarre, especially the prescriptions for only wearing long socks with shorts, some of the business casual advice, and the absolute, inflexible ban on doing anything but stuffing pocket squares.

I've actually talked with Admiral Motti a.k.a. Richard LeParmentier a bit. Very nice and cordial in spite of another guy being rather rude to me while I was trying to ask a question -- he later said in an aside, "You can choose your friends but sadly not your fans." :icon_smile_big:

As far as tie knots and tie widths go, I suppose that is where we differ. The four in hand knots look better on just about every collar type to me, with the exception of the "Keaton" cutaway collar (that one from RL that's near-horizontal with the ground). Those don't look good no matter what you do with them.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello all , I trust today was a good day for all of you Forum members ?

Today was a very good day indeed, went to the Court House for an adoption hearing and here is what I wore.

This suit was thrifted for twentyfive bucks and I like it as well as my brand new suits, I refer to it as one of my "cutting the grass ,running errands" type suit.

Very little tailoring was needed ,just had to have the slacks let out ever so much in the waist ,that was it though. 
The brim I bidded on ebay for ,had it cleaned and a sweat band . 
I had a great pocket square but I was in a rush to get to court and forgot it .

My wife stated that the darker brown shoes that I recently bought would have been better , but again in haste I forgot I even had them :icon_headagainstwal !

Ok fire away with the positive criticsm Im still learning .










Also I know in my last post that I was rightly told that my slacks with my doublebreasted suit were "puddling" and that suit was "marked up and tailored " by J.A.B. and you can see the result .

In the following picture with my son and I, also taken today, the suit he is wearing ,that suit was also "marked up " by the staff at J.A.B. ,but this time I took it to my tailor ,who tailored it by only going by the caulk lines they made , and again the same results !
I should have taken my son with the suit to my tailor and had him mark it up , I didn't even give it a second thought, although as you can see again with the slacks I should have dam it :icon_headagainstwal .










Well live and learn as they say ,but its costing me in tailoring fee's.

All the Best ,Fashion Frank


----------



## hamdiedwards

*colored chinos*

thoughts on today's attempt: colored chinos?

From https://www.spottedhat.com


----------



## upr_crust

A festival of plaid/graph patterns today.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - AE Seven


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello all , I trust today was a good day for all of you Forum members ?
> 
> Today was a very good day indeed, went to the Court House for an adoption hearing and here is what I wore.
> 
> This suit was thrifted for twentyfive bucks and I like it as well as my brand new suits, I refer to it as one of my "cutting the grass ,running errands" type suit.
> 
> Very little tailoring was needed ,just had to have the slacks let out ever so much in the waist ,that was it though.
> The brim I bidded on ebay for ,had it cleaned and a sweat band .
> I had a great pocket square but I was in a rush to get to court and forgot it .
> 
> My wife stated that the darker brown shoes that I recently bought would have been better , but again in haste I forgot I even had them :icon_headagainstwal !
> 
> Ok fire away with the positive criticsm Im still learning .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know in my last post that I was rightly told that my slacks with my doublebreasted suit were "puddling" and that suit was "marked up and tailored " by J.A.B. and you can see the result .
> 
> In the following picture with my son and I, also taken today, the suit he is wearing ,that suit was also "marked up " by the staff at J.A.B. ,but this time I took it to my tailor ,who tailored it by only going by the caulk lines they made , and again the same results !
> I should have taken my son with the suit to my tailor and had him mark it up , I didn't even give it a second thought, although as you can see again with the slacks I should have dam it :icon_headagainstwal .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well live and learn as they say ,but its costing me in tailoring fee's.
> 
> All the Best ,Fashion Frank


The tie is not good. For any suit. Lose it. Indeed, lose all the ties that are of the "one large pattern sweeping around the tie" variety. Solids, simple rep stripes, and "neat ties" are your friends. You would have been better off with a tie with the pattern that your son wore. 
The suit looks solid black; if that's true, then I would wear black shoes. If the suit is not solid black, consider a light blue shirt or a patterned shirt. After resisting it for a long time, I've come around to the idea that white shirts are not the best field for suits and that in most combinations, a blue shirt equals or exceeds the white shirt for style points. If the suit is black, a white shirt is probably the best choice, in my opinion. If your suit is brown, a blue shirt and a different tie would significantly improve your result.
By the way, there are many, many members here who will tell you that even if you were given the black suit you should not wear it. I disagree, but a black suit very much directs (limits) what you can do with the rest of the outfit, moreso than a blue or charcoal suit. 
Your shoes would work with your son's suit, and he should not be in black shoes with the khaki suit. 
Understand this: with those outfits properly tailored, 95% of the people you meet would approve of almost everything the both of you were wearing (you'd have less approval for that tie even among the masses). The advice you are going to get here is very much "inside baseball" and for the 5% or less that are the illuminati of style, including everything I just wrote, though I don't place myself in the illuminati category.


----------



## Fashion Frank

sartoriallytactical said:


> The tie is not good. For any suit. Lose it. Indeed, lose all the ties that are of the "one large pattern sweeping around the tie" variety. Solids, simple rep stripes, and "neat ties" are your friends. You would have been better off with a tie with the pattern that your son wore.
> The suit looks solid black; if that's true, then I would wear black shoes. If the suit is not solid black, consider a light blue shirt or a patterned shirt. After resisting it for a long time, I've come around to the idea that white shirts are not the best field for suits and that in most combinations, a blue shirt equals or exceeds the white shirt for style points. If the suit is black, a white shirt is probably the best choice, in my opinion. If your suit is brown, a blue shirt and a different tie would significantly improve your result.
> By the way, there are many, many members here who will tell you that even if you were given the black suit you should not wear it. I disagree, but a black suit very much directs (limits) what you can do with the rest of the outfit, moreso than a blue or charcoal suit.
> Your shoes would work with your son's suit, and he should not be in black shoes with the khaki suit.
> Understand this: with those outfits properly tailored, 95% of the people you meet would approve of almost everything the both of you were wearing (you'd have less approval for that tie even among the masses). The advice you are going to get here is very much "inside baseball" and for the 5% or less that are the illuminati of style, including everything I just wrote, though I don't place myself in the illuminati category.


The suit is dark brown and the shirt is a very light pink.
The tie is also brown ,the outdoor light I will have to assume "bleached out " a lot of the ture color in the picture. 
I happen to like that tie ,as it is of the smoothest silk and ties very nicely.

Thanks for your observations none the less.

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Balfour

Fashion Frank said:


> I happen to like that tie ,as it is of the smoothest silk and ties very nicely.


The tie is not good. Would you wear a tie made of beautiful silk that ties very nicely that has an obscenity repeated over it, or a pornographic image? Reductio ad absurdum of course,(*) but to make the point that the quality of the tie does not attenuate the dreadful pattern. Wear it, for sure, but the tie will scream "FU" to a large group of people.

(*) Although I think there is a tie that gets bandied around The Other Place that is, quite literally, a "FU" patterned tie.


----------



## EverChanging

Fashion Frank said:


> The suit is dark brown and the shirt is a very light pink. The tie is also brown ,the outdoor light I will have to assume "bleached out " a lot of the ture color in the picture. I happen to like that tie ,as it is of the smoothest silk and ties very nicely. Thanks for your observations none the less. All the Best , Fashion Frank


 ha, the suit looks sort of grey/charcoal-y to me in the pic - def not black however. I'll vote against the tie pattern also though, if only because I think there are better options. You have a very breaking bad/walter white look with the hat!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Fashion Frank said:


> The suit is dark brown and the shirt is a very light pink.
> The tie is also brown ,the outdoor light I will have to assume "bleached out " a lot of the ture color in the picture.
> I happen to like that tie ,as it is of the smoothest silk and ties very nicely.
> 
> Thanks for your observations none the less.
> 
> All the Best , Fashion Frank


Ok, the suit is brown the shirt is light pink. Address the tailoring (which you noted) and you have everything you need to have a nice outfit. Except the tie. I'm telling you, Frank, it's awful. We're all friends here, we owe you this truth. Please, that tie never again wear.


----------



## FLMike

Frank,

Not to turn this into a big negative pile-on, but I have to concur on the tie. It has no place on a forum dedicated to dressing well. Your statement that "I happen to like that tie" is well and good, but if the pursuit of good taste in clothes is what brings you here, you should listen to the consensus of the forum an learn not to like it any more. There is plenty of room for personal style and preference when it comes to dressing well, but some things are simply, indisputably outside the subjective bounds of good taste. There are just too many other, better options.

On a positive note, it's nice to see you and your son looking sharp together. I'm sure it was a proud moment for you. Although my son is a bit younger (13), I cherish those infrequent occasions when we are both dressed up and looking sharp together.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Day -- over. Bushmills -- poured. Let's talk clothes. (Most of this was actually written last night.)



upr_crust said:


>



What I Like:

Tie and pocket square -- Not matchy.
Tie -- Interesting and dimensional up close without being gaudy.
Suit -- Tastefully cut and interestingly patterned upon closer scrutiny.
What I Don't Like Quite as Much:

Contrast collar shirt -- Comes with unfortunate cultural baggage...










Small paisley tie matched with identically small medallion square. Small figures everywhere!
Books stacked horizontally in bookcase makes it difficult to pull books from the bottom of the stack. If I wanted to read, say, that book on Cezanne, I'd really have to work for it.




Argon said:


> OK, here are some rather shoddy pics from earlier this morning. The outfit could have done with a white linen pocket square. And trousers are too long. And the tie knot was the best I could do using a four-in-hand - I worked up a mild sweat tying and re-tying it for 10 minutes in front of the mirror this morning, and by the end of it my language was quite blue.


I've been giving a little thought to the Argon Tie Situation, and let me try to identify what I think may be going on here.

I don't think you're creating a _crease_ within the tie knot. The dimple at the bottom of your knots does not form a channel that goes into the knot, or at least not into the knot very far. Plus, for fear of making a knot that[s too small, I think you may not be cinching the knot tight enough. As a result, the dimple that you're creating below the knot is a shallow dent that pops out five seconds after its created, rather than a deep, sexy groove.

I truly believe that if you pinch a crease in the tie blade that goes all the way up to the top of the knot before you tighten it, and then squeeze and tighten that sucker like a viking, you'll have a real dimple, and a knot for the ages.

But as you're concerned with knot size, may I recommend...

The _Double_ Four-In-Hand?











What is the double Four-In-Hand? It's just like the regular Four-In-Hand, but instead of a single pass around the crossover of the blades, you take two. I think they're trickier to actually tighten, but it's the preferred knot of snappy dressers Phat Guido and Spoopoker (both pictured), and it may give your knots the heft that would make you feel better about clamping them down tight.





>


On my monitor, the pants look grey versus the jacket's taupe, but I see now that it's just the lighting, and we're looking at a suit. (A little sharkskin? A little mohair mixed in there?) I actually like all the color combos here. I think that shade of green goes well with the brownish tones of the suit.



Argon said:


> I meant to ask, upr_crust - baseball signal, or were you just trying to subtly draw the viewer's attention to your very fine pair of Paul Stuart boots?


I think he's calling for a slider.



Argon said:


> Everything here looks great. The wider tie, beefier knot and more sombre colours are quite imposing.


Imposing? I tend to think that polka dots are always going to a bit whimsical and playful, especially the larger you go with them.

Speaking of polka dot ties, back in the early 90s, I used to have a tie kinda like this:

And somehow I thought it was a good idea. [Shudder]



Jovan said:


> Argon: If you're concerned with knot size, try the Prince Albert (a double wrapped four in hand)...


Ah, great minds...



Jovan said:


> Col. Mustard: I'll need to check out that book. It might be a much easier read for friends of mine who want to look a little better for their job or wedding. On the whole, I liked Flusser's "Dressing the Man" but felt some of it was rather dated or bizarre, especially the prescriptions for only wearing long socks with shorts, some of the business casual advice, and the absolute, inflexible ban on doing anything but stuffing pocket squares.



As far as "The Indispenible Guide to Classic Mens Clothing" goes, like I said, it's decent, but you (Jovan) know enough to where you could write a book just like it, and convey its ideas to your friends more economically.

And almost all style guides tend to get dated quickly. The best part about Flusser's book is that it tries to speak to what's truly timeless, backing it up with historical photos, long socks and unfairly altered photos in the color chapter notwithstanding.

Like Flusser's, another good book along the same lines is this one:








Yeah, there's some 90s touches in there (mock turtlenecks, anyone?), but the basic data cataloged is solid. And full color pictures!




> I've actually talked with Admiral Motti a.k.a. Richard LeParmentier a bit. Very nice and cordial in spite of another guy being rather rude to me while I was trying to ask a question -- he later said in an aside, "You can choose your friends but sadly not your fans." :icon_smile_big:


Don't try and frighten me with your sorcerer's ways and knowledge of obscure Star Wars actors, Jovan. Your sad devotion to that ancient science fiction movie and Ivy/Trad style has not helped you conjure up a pair of Ambrosi tailored pants, or given you enough clairvoyance to detect all of the FNB sockpupp...nngggghh!!

(And that, ladies and gentlemen, was the all-time nerdiest mash-up of Star Wars and igent that the internet has ever seen. Thank you.)





Fashion Frank said:


> Today was a very good day indeed, went to the Court House for an adoption hearing and here is what I wore.



Wow. Congratulations, sir.




> This suit was thrifted for twentyfive bucks and I like it as well as my brand new suits, I refer to it as one of my "cutting the grass ,running errands" type suit.





> Ok fire away with the positive criticsm Im still learning .


Positive criticism...Hmm.

I think that in order to talk about my feelings on thinks, I'm going to employ what we in management call the "Kiss and Kick Feedback Technique." For each kick, you get a kiss, and vice-versa, kinda like what I did with Upr_Crust at the top of this post.

*The Suit:* Looks to be an late eighties/early nineties job, judging by the color, lapel, and button stance. This is neither a kiss nor a kick, it's just data.









(Above: A strange artifact from the era. Found alongside a "Bell Biv Devoe" record.)

 Kiss: For the architecture of the jacket, I think the fit is basically okay. Sleeves are too long, but we've been down that road.

Kick: Pants look kinda big, expecially around the calves (looks like you could smuggle a little person around the right one), and wrinkled around the lap. In fact the whole thing could use a press. And I think a higher button stance would actuall flatter your body more.

*The Tie:*

Kiss: It's a 90s tie, and consistent with the suit. And hey, nice knot.

Kick: It's a 90s tie, and consistent with the suit. And...not your best work. [Edited out more scathing comments after reading other feedback in this thread.]

*The Shoes:*

Kiss: Split-toed bluchers are a solid, albeit more casual style.

Kick: With that color suit, you probably should have gone for black. And rubber soles are tacky.

*The Hat:*

Kiss: I've got no real beef with the hat. It looks like it's a signature element for you. In fact, I'm hoping that as things progress for you sartorially, your outfits live up to the hat.

*The Takeaway:
*
It's an older-looking suit that could be accessorized better. A little bit more tailoring on the pants, a good pressing all around, black shoes, a better tie and I think you'd get closer to the finish line. But really, there are key aspects to the suit itself that will always keep it anchored in 1991. You may want to keep this towards the back of the closet, or low on the rotation (or use it for cutting grass and running errands).

Frank, your enthusiasm is freaking terrific, and if you continue on reading and posting here, your taste will sharpen and refine. You may get knocked around a little bit on the way there, but eventually you'll find out exactly what you like and why you like it, and how it all fits in with the rest of the suits and sportcoat wearing world, from Cary Grant to Upr-Crust, from James Bond to Argon. 
 


hamdiedwards said:


> thoughts on today's attempt: colored chinos?


I think you may be in the wrong thread. You might be looking for here.

Finally, my pic.

This is to show how Col. Mustard can TOTALLY BLOW IT.









This tie sucks. In fact, I even pointed out the fact that it sucked upthread, when I was talking to poorboy about how much I don't like medallion ties.

And yet, it's a nice feeling thai silk, and it was given to me by a nice Thai girl a long time ago, and it seemed like it might be a fun curve ball away from my repps and grenadines and foulards, yet still classic.

But, a bad move. Bad. Move. Although it doesn't have the plastic sheen it has in the picture in real life, the color and pattern combination is...unfortunate. This one goes back to the back of the rack.


----------



## Bjorn

Sure was well dressed.


----------



## Jovan

Col. Mustard: You may have noticed that since your posts are so long and I don't feel like editing out everything not pertaining to me or my opinion, I'm just addressing you like this. I hope not quoting you directly isn't seen as a slap in the face. :wink2:

That said, you gave me one of the best laughs I've had all day. Thank you for that.

Truth be told, I am helping a friend out with his wedding attire, but it's a tad lengthy to explain everything I want to explain to him. I'm hoping I can just say, "Here, read this," and he will get the same basic message.



hamdiedwards said:


> thoughts on today's attempt: colored chinos?
> 
> From https://www.spottedhat.com


The Colonel was a tad harsh to you, but since you asked for thoughts...

The coloured chinos themselves are fine, but maybe not what they are worn with. The black t-shirt and black combat boots don't harmonize so well with the pale lemon of the chinos, it's a pretty stark contrast actually. Perhaps a white polo shirt and brown casual shoes of some sort? Penny loafers, boat shoes or something -- though that is the Tradley Dooright in me speaking. Hope this helps a little, since no one else is throwing their two cents in.


----------



## johnpark11

Jovan said:


> Col. Mustard: You may have noticed that since your posts are so long and I don't feel like editing out everything not pertaining to me or my opinion, I'm just addressing you like this. I hope not quoting you directly isn't seen as a slap in the face. :wink2:
> 
> That said, you gave me one of the best laughs I've had all day. Thank you for that.
> 
> Truth be told, I am helping a friend out with his wedding attire, but it's a tad lengthy to explain everything I want to explain to him. I'm hoping I can just say, "Here, read this," and he will get the same basic message.
> 
> The Colonel was a tad harsh to you, but since you asked for thoughts...
> 
> The coloured chinos themselves are fine, but maybe not what they are worn with. The black t-shirt and black combat boots don't harmonize so well with the pale lemon of the chinos, it's a pretty stark contrast actually. Perhaps a white polo shirt and brown casual shoes of some sort? Penny loafers, boat shoes or something -- though that is the Tradley Dooright in me speaking. Hope this helps a little, since no one else is throwing their two cents in.


+1. Best advice I've seen here in a long time.


----------



## johnpark11

https://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/johnpark11/Snapbucket/?SC: BossShirt: BurberryTie: vintagePS: BB


----------



## Shaver

johnpark11 said:


> https://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p535/johnpark11/Snapbucket/?SC: BossShirt: BurberryTie: vintagePS: BB


A little* too much PS showing for a TV fold; you could maybe get away with the peak of a slant fold reaching up that far.

No sarcasm intended _but_ I presume that you are aware the tie is totally skew-whiff?

*actually 'a lot'


----------



## johnpark11

Thanks Shaver

Wonder how long I was walking around with my tie like that.


----------



## johnpark11

Few more looks.

1). Boss suit, BB shirt and PS with a Penguin tie
2). Boss SC and shirt, Burberry wool tie, BB PS and banana rep pants (which I have only recently become a fan of their slim fit line).

Like Shaver pointed out; gotta watch my PS riding up.


----------



## Shaver

johnpark11 said:


> Thanks Shaver. Wonder how long I was walking around with my tie like that.





johnpark11 said:


> Like Shaver pointed out; gotta watch my PS riding up.


Hello JP, I was thinking to myself:

a) my post wasn't very constructive.

b) you are 6 foot 2 and train with weights.

both being plausible reasons for me to be a little more generous. :icon_smile_wink:

Although, at least I got to you before Col. Mustard did. That guy is *vicious*.

Tie - you already have a good sized knot i.e. small. Still, a lot of gents around here prefer a tie knot with a dimple, and I agree - it just looks 'classier'. The best way to achieve a perfect knot is with the half windsor*, pausing before the final 'tug' of closure to prepare the dimple. Plenty of tutorials on YouTube.

Pocket square - the TV fold is a notorious 'riser'. You may avoid this by measuring the depth of your breast pocket and folding the PS at this length plus a half inch. Then slide the hank into the pocket with the folded side down. Smooth it out and you should have the optimal protuberance.

*preemptorary strike. Anyone who argues in favour of the '4 in hand' may wish to be aware that this knot is referred to as the 'simple knot' or the 'schoolboy knot' in England. A man is expected to forsake the 4 in hand knot upon maturity. :devil:


----------



## Jovan

Your opinion is noted.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Shaver said:


> Although, at least I got to you before Col. Mustard did. That guy is *vicious*.


My only complaint is that in order to look at johnpark's pics in his last post, I had to turn my monitor on its side. And since it's a flat screen, it wasn't really designed to do that. So I guess what I'm saying is that somebody owes me a new monitor.



> Anyone who argues in favour of the '4 in hand' may wish to be aware that this knot is referred to as the 'simple knot' or the 'schoolboy knot' in England. A man is expected to forsake the 4 in hand knot upon maturity.



Well somebody better tell this guy, because I'm pretty sure he's wearing a four-in-hand in this picture:









Then again, he's really German, so maybe he doesn't count.

How about this guy?:

Or this guy?:









Or maybe this guy:








Oh, no, wait, he IS a schoolboy, nevermind.

But hey, how about this guy:

Or this guy:

Okay, I'm willing to concede that that might be a half-windsor, but it's a puppet (an _English_ puppet!) and it's hard to tell for sure.

How about a picture of a guy drinking tea while playing cricket with Big Ben in the background, and wearing a four-in-hand?










Okay, fine, that picture doesn't exist, but wouldn't it be awesome if it did?

In any case, I hereby pronounce *The Four-In-Hand*: _The International Tie Knot of Champions!_


----------



## Jovan

johnpark11: Any image editing program should have a way to tilt your pictures.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Your opinion is noted.


How very kind of you to be so considerate as to reassure me. I truly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Col. Mustard

How about a pic of What I'm Wearing Today?








!!New Tie Alert!! Brand new wool tie from Henry Carter. Linen Pocket square from Kent Wang. Suit by the Evil Overlords I work for. Art Nouveau print in the background by Isaac Maimon.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Col. Mustard said:


> Frank, your enthusiasm is freaking terrific, and if you continue on reading and posting here, your taste will sharpen and refine. You may get knocked around a little bit on the way there,


Thank you Col. Mustard and the rest of you Forum members who weighted in on my attire .

Looking at the tie in the pictures I can now see what you all are getting at , and I also agree with the shoes and I have a better pair more suited (no pun intended) to that suit but I was on my way out of town for the weekend and I was a bit rushed.

I will keep posting here and hopefully learn more. 
Let me get down into the trenches before you all start firing away ! :icon_smile_big:

Just got back in town and this is what I wore when we left the hotel this morning before our four hour drive back.



















All the Best , Fashion Frank

P.S. I also forgot to mention that this is also one of my "cut the grass /run errands," thrifted suits. I wore it only because I was around my bandmates and we were at a Highland Games, so no big deal.

I also got at least three comments when I wore it to dinner last night, I keep hearing the "you look sharp " comment and not sure how much of that is due to the Hat ??.
If I remember correctly this suit was also around twentyfive dollars and I had no tailoring done to it at all.


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> My only complaint is that in order to look at johnpark's pics in his last post, I had to turn my monitor on its side. And since it's a flat screen, it wasn't really designed to do that. So I guess what I'm saying is that somebody owes me a new monitor.


Curious, I was able to make use of my neck - tilted over to one side -to view the images. Still, what might we expect from a serial neck abuser such as an advocate of the 'four in hand'. :icon_smile_wink:




Col. Mustard said:


> Well somebody better tell this guy, because I'm pretty sure he's wearing a four-in-hand in this picture:





Col. Mustard said:


> Given to dressing like a clown
> 
> How about this guy?:
> 
> Noel is above this discussion. He asks that we do not involve him again or he will become faintly displeased.
> 
> Or this guy?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fictional
> 
> Or maybe this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fictional
> 
> But hey, how about this guy:
> 
> *splutter* the first ever usage of a mop-top to prove a sartorial point?
> 
> How about a picture of a guy drinking tea while playing cricket with Big Ben in the background, and wearing a four-in-hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, fine, that picture doesn't exist, but wouldn't it be awesome if it did?


Wasn't the "picture of a guy drinking tea while playing cricket with Big Ben in the background, and wearing a four-in-hand" which you failed to locate actually Mr. Balfour's original avatar? 



Col. Mustard said:


> In any case, I hereby pronounce *The Four-In-Hand*: _The International Tie Knot of Champions!_


Hmm _The International Knot That Mummy's Teach Their Sons On First Day of School_, more like.

I'm actually not that hostile to the knot - some gents manage to use it to good effect - I was just mentioning that many fellows consider it somewhat unsophisticated.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Brown Cole Hann Pinch Air Penny sans socks
Polo RL stone khakis
Gloss brown JAB gator skin belt w/ gold/brass buckle
BB spread collar non-iron light blue
Timex with brown leather band
BB silk geometric tie
Lauren RL two button(brass) blazer

My fraternity is inducting 18 pledges tonight. woot!


----------



## Col. Mustard

So I just got through telling a friend of mine that I was going to ease up a little on my posting this week, but Frank had to go and put up his latest pics, and now I have to chime in.

My reaction:

MUCH BETTER!

Better color, better fit, better tie...well, we'll talk about the tie a little more later, but let's not kill the buzz just yet. So I'm looking at the suit and it dawns on me -- _It's the exact same suit as the one before it, only a different color! _ How could the same suit provide such different reactions? Let's take a look at a side-by-side:










So let's look at what I said the other day, and see where I might have been off target.




Col. Mustard said:


> Pants look kinda big, expecially around the calves (looks like you could smuggle a little person around the right one), and wrinkled around the lap. In fact the whole thing could use a press. And I think a higher button stance would actuall flatter your body more. [...] It's an older-looking suit that could be accessorized better. A little bit more tailoring on the pants, a good pressing all around, black shoes, a better tie and I think you'd get closer to the finish line. *But really, there are key aspects to the suit itself that will always keep it anchored in 1991. *You may want to keep this towards the back of the closet, or low on the rotation (or use it for cutting grass and running errands)



I think I may have been a little too quick to write the suit off. The color, the the lapel, the button stance all said 1990s. But minus the color, those same elements worked _much better_ in the most recent pic, simply because the suit was ironed, and either the waist on the jacket is bigger, or you were standing more erect.

So let's talk about the 90s elements. Wider lapels is, in my opinion, the least of these issues. Wider lapels are actually a feature of a lot of Tom Ford's suits these days...









so inadvertently, I think you hit upon a fairly current look.

I'm even willing to walk back my comment about the higher button stance fitting your proportions better. With the lower half of the jacket more closed, the button point doesn't seem like it's resting on your hips like it did in the brown suit pic, and now it appears closer to your waist, which is where it should be. The button stance is still relatively lower (lower than, say, Tom Ford's in the picture above), but as long as it's not telling me that your waist is somewhere it should not be, this is fine.

The last element is the color -- a brown that looks almost olive drab on my monitor. Combined with the cut and the lapel, I think that's what drives the 90s look home. But in the end, I think if you're able to get the brown suit looking like the grey suit, you could move it up in the rotation, and use it for more than errands and yard work.

Final Thoughts:

* _No break_ in those grey trousers. Who do you think you are, Vox Sartoria?

* The tie. The tie is...You know what? Screw it! You get a free pass on the tie. The tie is fine today. Even the untamed pocket square gets a pass. (In fact, mine is looking a little frisky in my pic too.)

* Nice job!


----------



## Col. Mustard

Shaver said:


> Curious, I was able to make use of my neck - tilted over to one side -to view the images. Still, what might we expect from a serial neck abuser such as an advocate of the 'four in hand'. :icon_smile_wink:


I think we're left to conclude that the four-in-hand either limits neck mobility, or prevents the flow of blood to the brain in such a way that turning one's head to properly see a rotated image doesn't occur to the wearer. Then again, maybe it wasn't the knot and just the alcohol. 



> Windsor: Given to dressing like a clown


A clown?? Yod do realize you're talking about the _Duke_ of _Windsor_, one of the most influential style icons of the last century. Where matters of taste are concerned his judgement is nigh _unimpeachable...
_
Okay, moving right along...



> Noel Coward: _Noel is above this discussion. He asks that we do not involve him again or he will become faintly displeased._


Please extend my apologies to Mr. Coward, and ask that he please do not write a spritely little mocking song about me that he'll sing when Cole and the boys come over.



> Doctor Who - Icon of Englishness: Fictional



Fair enough.



> Harry Potter: Fictional



Yes, but he lives in the hearts and minds of children everywhere. (And in quite a few adults too.)



> Paul McCartney: *splutter* the first ever usage of a mop-top to prove a sartorial point?



First of all, that's SIR Paul McCartney to you. You are one of that mop-top's subjects!

And secondly, I would argue that Paul was the best dressed of The Beatles. And yeah, probably the best Beatle. (There, I said it.)



> Wasn't the "picture of a guy drinking tea while playing cricket with Big Ben in the background, and wearing a four-in-hand" which you failed to locate actually Mr. Balfour's original avatar?


Ha! Do you think Balfour is going to let that go unanswered?



> Hmm _The International Knot That Mummy's Teach Their Sons On First Day of School_, more like.




Mummies teach their sons how to tie their knots on the first day of school? Don't their bandages get in the way? And are their kids normal kids, or are they kid-sized mummies too?










("Wait son, don't leave yet! You didn't let me put a dimple in it!")



> I'm actually not that hostile to the knot - some gents manage to use it to good effect - I was just mentioning that many fellows consider it somewhat unsophisticated.


Well sure, if you want to be as classy as this guy...

...you gotta go for that bigger knot.


----------



## Horticulturalist

Greetings gentlemen, I have been away for quite a while, but have been lured out of lurkerdom again by the many good comments and pictures which have been posted recently.

Colonel Mustard, you in particular are very entertaining: knowledgable and witty, and able to give critique without cruelty. Well done, sir! I LLOL'ed (Literally Laughed Out Loud) at your iJedi mashup.

Upr, as always it is a joy to behold your dapperness. You rarely disappoint (let's not mention THOSE boots, shall we?).

Fashion Frank, I agree with the Colonel, that last suit you showed is a vast improvement on the previous one, well done!

Hamdiedwards, I quite like the yellow chinos with the black. Yes, it's bold, but I assume that you are young(-ish), and it looks like you have the physique to pull it off, so go for it!

Johnpark11, looking good, although can't see the photo of your daughter's baptism, but I am sure that she outshone everyone.

Argon, I agree that your tieknot isn't QUITE there, but I am liking the cut of both your jib and your suits.

Just my two-penneth worth. Keep Suave and Carry On!


----------



## Shaver

In a dear little forum,
'Tis AAAC! Bonjour!
A commentator resided.
As to whether or not 
His intentions were pure,
Opinions were sharply divided.
His advice you can obtain 'cos
Mustard is at it again!

Who he met there
Every day
Was a question
Answered by none,
But he'd get there,
And he'd stay there,
'Til whatever he did
Was undoubtedly done.
He will sustain urbane campaign!
Mustard is at it again!

Our dear old grey haired Shaver,
Wistfully sipping champagne,
Said 'Witty rejoinders?
I've shot my wad'.
Open up the caviar and say "Thank God!"
We've got no cause to complain!
Mustard is at it again!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> In a dear little forum,
> 'Tis AAAC! Bonjour!
> A commentator resided.
> As to whether or not
> His intentions were pure,
> Opinions were sharply divided.
> His advice you can obtain 'cos
> Mustard is at it again!
> 
> Who he met there
> Every day
> Was a question
> Answered by none,
> But he'd get there,
> And he'd stay there,
> 'Til whatever he did
> Was undoubtedly done.
> He will sustain urbane campaign!
> Mustard is at it again!
> 
> Our dear old grey haired Shaver,
> Wistfully sipping champagne,
> Said 'Witty rejoinders?
> I've shot my wad'.
> Open up the caviar and say "Thank God!"
> We've got no cause to complain!
> Mustard is at it again!


I admire you.

Fashion Frank:
That's a nice suit, and a great hat.


----------



## upr_crust

First off - Shaver, unless you're a lyricist by trade, you missed your calling.

Horticulturalist - glad to see you back posting, and yes, THOSE boots were an aberration - I promise to play nice (at least for a while . . .).

Today's attire is graced with a new pair of shoes. Today's posting is also graced with those shoes designated to be donated to the local charity shop.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand














































The next donation to the charity shops below . . .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> The next donation to the charity shops below . . .


If you wear an 8.5 D or a 9 B, I will take those off your hands and make a donation to the charity of your choice.

EDIT: Also, today's look is good. The softer colors flatter you.


----------



## johnpark11

Yesterday Princess was Baptised (tan) suit
Suit: Boss
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: Bloomingdales house brand
PS: BB

Lost about 12 lbs (most in the mid) and firmed up... thank you P90X. Does the tan suit need to be brought in a little. this pick makes me feel like it does...

Today: Grey
SC and Trousers: Ban Rep
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: VIntage
PS: BB

Watch: Vintage Omega on both; circa 1957


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If you wear an 8.5 D or a 9 B, I will take those off your hands and make a donation to the charity of your choice.
> 
> EDIT: Also, today's look is good. The softer colors flatter you.


Sorry to say, but they're all 9.5 D - a bit too big for your use, otherwise a most noble offer, and thanks for the compliments on today's attire.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> Sorry to say, but they're all 9.5 D - a bit too big for your use, otherwise a most noble offer, and thanks for the compliments on today's attire.


Well, it could look noble from some quarters, but I have to admit it was motivated by pure self-interest. :redface: You're the noble one for donating in the first place.

I do have a quick question: how do you pick out braces each morning?

johnpark11:

If you rotated your photos, uploaded them to an image host, and embedded them in your posts that way, you would probably get more feedback.


----------



## upr_crust

As for choosing braces, I actually lay out my clothes the night before, which affords me some time in making sure that my suit, shirt, tie and braces co-ordinate (or at least don't clash too badly). It's like a daily design puzzle - with enough practice, maybe I'll get better at it .



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Well, it could look noble from some quarters, but I have to admit it was motivated by pure self-interest. :redface: You're the noble one for donating in the first place.
> 
> I do have a quick question: how do you pick out braces each morning?
> 
> johnpark11:
> 
> If you rotated your photos, uploaded them to an image host, and embedded them in your posts that way, you would probably get more feedback.


----------



## simonfoy

Don't suppose you're a 9 are you Upr?


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Don't suppose you're a 9 are you Upr?


I'm a 9.5 US, which is an 8.5 UK - too small for you, I believe, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Hey guys! The wine I had with dinner is locked in mortal combat with the cup of coffee I had right before dinner in determining my frame of mind. So...dope or spaz -- which demeanor will emerge victorious? Let's find out!



Horticulturalist said:


> Greetings gentlemen, I have been away for quite a while, but have been lured out of lurkerdom again by the many good comments and pictures which have been posted recently.


Very nice to meet you, Horticulturalist, and thanks for the kind words and appreciation of Star Wars-related stupidity. I'm still one of the new guys here, so I'm trying to strike that balance between the "Hey, wow, I'm posting! Whee!" enthusiasm and exercising enough restraint to keep from annoying everyone. Good to hear older posters aren't heading for for the hills.



Shaver said:


> In a dear little forum...


You do realize how hard it's going to be for me to show my face on the [imaginary, hypothetical, circa 1962] Continental Cocktail Party circuit with everybody having this little ditty in the back of their minds. Social calendar: Ruined.



Upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is graced with a new pair of shoes.



No beefs with today's outfit. None! Well, okay, I'd have loved it if you would have surprised me with something out-of-the-box with the braces. Boehlke considers them underwear, and as such, he feels they don't need to match anything. I realize you're not Boehlke, but sometimes I feel like you guys come from a similar tradition, and it's interesting to see where you part company. Meanwhile, I think I just like to see the (directly) unrelated color thrown in from time to time for interest's sake, and the suspenders seem like a good place to do it.

But the glen plaid is *great suit*, and it's been imprinted on my mind as _The Key to Well-Dressed Adulthood_ since seeing this as a kid way back in the 80s:
https://i.ebayimg.com/t/JAN-1988-GQ...k0/$(KGrHqJHJCIE9Ep1Utj3BP,y8YQ4yw~~60_57.JPG
(Click the image to expand)
The suit still holds up. The tie...maybe not so much.

In your case, great work all around. And points-out linen pocket squares rule!



johnpark11 said:


> Does the tan suit need to be brought in a little. this pick makes me feel like it does...


First of all, thanks for re-orienting your pics. Secondly, I think that's a good call on taking in the waist. I think you're wearing a cotton Jam/James or Pasini, which tends to be kinda roomy out of the gate anyway (not as much as the freaking Pasolini, but still), and from what I can see, I think a little shaping would sharpen things up smartly.

Congratulations on losing the weight!



> Today: Grey
> SC and Trousers: Ban Rep
> Shirt: Ike Behar
> Tie: VIntage
> PS: BB


Unless the camera is reading the colors wonky, it looks like the pants are a mid grey and the jacket is a light grey. Together they look a little drained. My instinct would be to either darken the pants to something like charcoal to beef up the contrast, or go for a blazer to, again, beef up the contrast. I like the pink with the light grey though, and if the SC was a suit, I'd sign on.

Now for my contribution.

Back to my Theory suit today (aka, my favorite suit in the rotation, and the one I'm most inclined to take pictures of). Since I have to wear dark/black suits for work, I'm getting one of these in black. I'm just a big fan of the less structured shoulder, and even though the long term quality might be dicey, I get them at enough of a discount to where it makes sense.

Plan A: The Bow Tie.








Hmm. The tie looks a little wide in the picture, but IRL, the ends came between the outside of my eyes and the side of my head.

But it's immaterial because I aborted plan A and went with Plan B: The #3 Stripe.








Ah, much better. This is VERY Col. Mustard.

Let me talk a little bit about my pocket square, and what I think I'm trying to do here.










I picked this sucker up from Sam Hober not too long ago, and, quite simply,_ I love it. _A dark, almost forest green, with a yellow/blue and red/blue/yellow foulard. I actually think it would make a pretty good tie, which flies in the face of Manton's "A good pocket square should not have a pattern that should work on a tie" rule. (Yeah, I think Manton's full of crap on that one.)

There are enough different colors on the square to work off about a gazillion different ties. But the background color is that darkish green -- a dignified color you're _not_ bound to find on a tie, and one that's fun to introduce into the game.

So in the case of my second pic, the yellow in the stripe of the tie works with the yellow flowers on the square. For extra credit, the burgundy of the tie is kinda reminded by the dark red of the flowers. (I actually think dark red and burgundy work well together for matching purposes is the source for one of the colors is small enough. Example: those red bordered flowers in the square are tiny, and put near the wider swaths of burgundy in the tie, the flowers look a little burgundy too.) There's matching, but nothing on the nose.

Meanwhile, the green is just being green, not asking to match _anything_, but still _tonally_ correct and right at home. That's right, in this context, I submit that it *IS* easy being green.

And this looks good to my eye and my taste. 

Disagree? Please send your grievances to colmust[email protected]gmail.com, or follow my twitter at FragileEgoWithBigMouth, #justdesserts.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## upr_crust

It's too early in the AM for me to produce witty commentary like Mon Colonel - I'll simply leave more material with which the gentleman in question can fashion his most entertaining essays.

Now, today I've chosen what, for me, is a most unnatural accessory - a brown tie. My associates at That Other Website sing the praises of brown ties nearly constantly. To me, they smack of straight men afraid of strong color (and I qualify for neither of those two conditions), but, in the spirit of scientific research, I've donned one today. Let's see if it works.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Tie - JAB
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Argon

Jovan said:


> Argon: If you're concerned with knot size, try the Prince Albert (a double wrapped four in hand) or get ties with thicker interlining. One need not look for 3.75" or 4" ties necessarily.


Thanks, Jovan. My experiments continue. I'll investigate ties with thicker interlining. I think it's time I paid my first visit to Sam Hober.



Col. Mustard said:


> I've been giving a little thought to the Argon Tie Situation, and let me try to identify what I think may be going on here.
> 
> I don't think you're creating a _crease_ within the tie knot. The dimple at the bottom of your knots does not form a channel that goes into the knot, or at least not into the knot very far. Plus, for fear of making a knot that[s too small, I think you may not be cinching the knot tight enough. As a result, the dimple that you're creating below the knot is a shallow dent that pops out five seconds after its created, rather than a deep, sexy groove.
> 
> I truly believe that if you pinch a crease in the tie blade that goes all the way up to the top of the knot before you tighten it, and then squeeze and tighten that sucker like a viking, you'll have a real dimple, and a knot for the ages.
> 
> But as you're concerned with knot size, may I recommend...
> 
> The _Double_ Four-In-Hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the double Four-In-Hand? It's just like the regular Four-In-Hand, but instead of a single pass around the crossover of the blades, you take two. I think they're trickier to actually tighten, but it's the preferred knot of snappy dressers Phat Guido and Spoopoker (both pictured), and it may give your knots the heft that would make you feel better about clamping them down tight.


Col. Mustard - some great tips there which have really helped, in particular getting the groove to go all the way back into the knot, and cinching the knot up tightly. Thanks!

Every morning sees me waging multi-fronted and stressful battle with my tie demons. What type of knot to use; what colour and texture to select... nothing is clear, hidden pitfalls are everywhere. Your tips have helped enormously though.



Horticulturalist said:


> Argon, I agree that your tieknot isn't QUITE there, but I am liking the cut of both your jib and your suits.


Many thanks, Horticulturalist.



Col. Mustard said:


> Let me talk a little bit about my pocket square, and what I think I'm trying to do here.
> 
> I picked this sucker up from Sam Hober not too long ago, and, quite simply,_ I love it. _A dark, almost forest green, with a yellow/blue and red/blue/yellow foulard. I actually think it would make a pretty good tie, which flies in the face of Manton's "A good pocket square should not have a pattern that should work on a tie" rule. (Yeah, I think Manton's full of crap on that one.)
> 
> There are enough different colors on the square to work off about a gazillion different ties. But the background color is that darkish green -- a dignified color you're _not_ bound to find on a tie, and one that's fun to introduce into the game.
> 
> So in the case of my second pic, the yellow in the stripe of the tie works with the yellow flowers on the square. For extra credit, the burgundy of the tie is kinda reminded by the dark red of the flowers. (I actually think dark red and burgundy work well together for matching purposes is the source for one of the colors is small enough. Example: those red bordered flowers in the square are tiny, and put near the wider swaths of burgundy in the tie, the flowers look a little burgundy too.) There's matching, but nothing on the nose.
> 
> Meanwhile, the green is just being green, not asking to match _anything_, but still _tonally_ correct and right at home. That's right, in this context, I submit that it *IS* easy being green.
> 
> And this looks good to my eye and my taste.


Very helpful piece here on the way in which to think when picking out a pocket square.

Here are my recent efforts. I'm going to have to make another plan with these photos - my iPhone's colour-warping abilities and poor photo quality are starting to annoy.

Dark blue suit with faint large window pane: Canali
Dark red tie with light blue dots: BB
Mid-grey trousers: BB
Light blue shirt with very fine stripes: BB
Shoes: Allen Edmonds black brogues.




























Behold, Col.Mustard and Shaver: a new dark red tie! (it might not look that colour in the photos, but it is a very sober dark red). I see now why the absence of some ties of this colour would be considered such a wardrobe deficiency.

And here's today's pretty uninspired attempt - mid-grey trousers; white shirt with pink and maroon stripes; charcoal herringbone jacket (which, based on some of Col.Mustard's detailed 'fit' comments in previous posts, might be a bit small (although it feels comfortable enough)); black Oxford cap toes.










One downside to my new-found clothing interest is that I now feel uncomfortable and slightly ratty if I'm wearing clothes that I'm not entirely happy with. Case in point is the outfit I was wearing last Saturday: brown leather Hugo Boss jacket; brown chinos; chestnut Tommy Hilfiger casual leather brogues; dark purple shirt.

There is nothing particularly bad about any of these elements in isolation, but as an ensemble they made me look like a late-1990s Danish computer programmer*. I couldn't wait to get home and pull everything off. The conclusion is that I paid another bank-bruising visit to Brooks Brothers yesterday which will ensure that I can now wear my leather jacket comfortably (picked up a few woollen high-knecked pullovers plus a few scarves and a pair of dark brown Peal & Co pebble-finish brogued leather boots).

* Apologies to both computer programmers (upr_crust - I'm thinking of you here) and Danes, and particularly to Danish computer programmers... the truth is that I don't really know what a quintessential Danish computer programmer might look like, and I have no idea what confluence of memories and experiences merged to produce this imagery in my mind.


----------



## Shaver

My comrade Col. M is infinitely better equiped to critique the fit, however, I can say this:

I would be proud to wear that rig anywhere.

Faint windowpane pattern, sumptuous tie, pale blue (at least on my monitor) shirt. Just the ticket. I'm not even gonna moan about the black shoes. :icon_smile_wink:

don't forget to plop a pocket square, on the way out the door!


Argon said:


>


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> How about a pic of What I'm Wearing Today?





upr_crust said:


>


I like these a lot - both restful and tasteful combinations.


----------



## Argon

Shaver said:


> My comrade Col. M is infinitely better equiped to critique the fit, however, I can say this:
> 
> I would be proud to wear that rig anywhere.
> 
> Faint windowpane pattern, sumptuous tie, pale blue (at least on my monitor) shirt. Just the ticket. I'm not even gonna moan about the black shoes. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> don't forget to plop a pocket square, on the way out the door!


Thanks, Shaver!


----------



## Jovan

That is indeed a nice outfit.

Semi-recently:


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> I'm a 9.5 US, which is an 8.5 UK - too small for you, I believe, if that's what you're asking.


I was indeed, pity you're so far away lol

I would love to have a rummage through your wardrobe, and view all your beautiful suits, shirts, ties and shoes.

One day perhaps lol


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> I was indeed, pity you're so far away lol
> 
> I would love to have a rummage through your wardrobe, and view all your beautiful suits, shirts, ties and shoes.
> 
> One day perhaps lol


Were you to get yourself from Preston to NYC, you'd get a guided tour .


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello all, last night I attended a union meeting and this is what I was wearing .

Same grey suit as displayed in my last post in this Thread.
This time I added braces and a different tie.

Still not sure where the "you look sharp" comment is still coming from ,the hat , the highly polished shoes, the suit, tie suit combo, overall look, I'm sure you get the drift.

Anyway ,I hope you all have a great day today ,and I look forward to your comments.

All the Best , Fashion Frank

P.S. The shirt is a very sligt pink ,it doesn't show up to well in the photo's.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and not a moment too soon - energy levels are flagging . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Braces - Trafalgar, via J. Press, NYC
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - no name 
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## Argon

Good morning all.

I think I overdid the subdued look this morning. Probably should have gone with a different tie to provide more contrast. And still no pocket square - I need to buy some linen ones for a tv fold. Still not convinced by a silk.

Edit: On a brighter note, I think my tie knots are improving.


----------



## Jovan

The dimple needs a bit of work, but you're on the right track. I told you a four in hand looks fine with a spread collar!

Looks like this coat has a gap at the collar too. Might want to have a tailor look at that.


----------



## Balfour

Let me first say looking sharp, as ever, upr. Spotted ties are right up there with grenadine solids as a personal favourite. I wondered if the relatively low density of spots was a conscious choice to be a little daring? I think it works well, although I would find smaller denser spots to be more conservative?



upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and not a moment too soon - energy levels are flagging . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Trafalgar, via J. Press, NYC
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> PS - no name
> Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## Balfour

Col. Mustard said:


> Ha! Do you think Balfour is going to let that go unanswered?


I didn't know my name was being taken in vain. Anyway, this is the chap Shaver meant:








And, no, not my cricketing kit!


----------



## Argon

Jovan said:


> The dimple needs a bit of work, but you're on the right track. I told you a four in hand looks fine with a spread collar!
> 
> Looks like this coat has a gap at the collar too. Might want to have a tailor look at that.


You don't miss a trick, Jovan! It's odd.. seems the only time my collar has a gap is in these photos. I have a theory though:

My girlfriend thinks it's pretty bizarre that I'm posting photos of my tarted-up self on an internet forum, and her patience extends only so far with my newfound clothing interest. The low-level tension and stress caused by her impatience, together with the fact that we're generally rushing out the door for work when the photos are taken, may lead me to hunch my shoulders and crane my neck slightly forward which then gives rise to a collar gap :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Balfour. The tie that I am wearing is actually different than the one in the shot of the clothes laid out together, which, I decided, was a shade too wide. As I was wearing a solid color shirt, and pinstripes, I decided that I could be bolder in tie selection than I otherwise might have been. (I recently picked up a quieter navy/white spot tie - the economic downside of being personally acquainted with a member of staff at Turnbull's  .)

Glad that you liked, in any case.



Balfour said:


> Let me first say looking sharp, as ever, upr. Spotted ties are right up there with grenadine solids as a personal favourite. I wondered if the relatively low density of spots was a conscious choice to be a little daring? I think it works well, although I would find smaller denser spots to be more conservative?


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Balfour. The tie that I am wearing is actually different than the one in the shot of the clothes laid out together, which, I decided, was a shade too wide. As I was wearing a solid color shirt, and pinstripes, I decided that I could be bolder in tie selection than I otherwise might have been.


Now, you see, _this_ is the level of precision and refinement I need to strive for.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> I recently picked up a quieter navy/white spot tie - the economic downside of being personally acquainted with a member of staff at Turnbull's  .


Shouldn't having such an acquaintanceship be an economic upside? Can't they hook you up with a special rate!

Anyway, a good excuse to purchase frequently from a splendid firm.


----------



## Argon

Fashion Frank said:


> Anyway ,I hope you all have a great day today ,and I look forward to your comments.


Hello Frank, and a good day to you too.

I'd like to see that suit and shirt paired with a quieter tie that has a pattern which is smaller in scale and more repetitive. For me, the existing tie pattern is just too garish and outdated. The tie also looks quite wide. I envy you your knot though. I have a bad case of knot envy these days.


----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust said:


> It's too early in the AM for me to produce witty commentary like Mon Colonel - I'll simply leave more material with which the gentleman in question can fashion his most entertaining essays.


(Upr-crust typed this through gritted teeth and twitching eye at the thought of Col. Mustard asking yet again for more non-matching wardrobe pieces.) 




> Now, today I've chosen what, for me, is a most unnatural accessory - a brown tie. My associates at That Other Website sing the praises of brown ties nearly constantly. To me, they smack of straight men afraid of strong color (and I qualify for neither of those two conditions), but, in the spirit of scientific research, I've donned one today. Let's see if it works.


The tie actually looks_ burnt orange_ on my monitor. But...I like it. I don't agree with "Pingston" at The Other Website that it looks too washed out either. I think the light blue and the light grey of the suit is a classic combination that brings to mind the concrete and sky of the city in the daytime. Meanwhile, the burnt orange -- er, I mean _brown_ tie brings enough tonal contrast to break it up nicely. 

Freaking love the cufflinks. I went to the Liberty London website after seeing your post, and saw that A) it's London based without a US retail outlet that I could find, and B) most of the links on the site were single-sided.  I actually have a $100 credit at the Links of London counter at the store where I work, and inspired/reminded by your post that I could use some plain, double-sided metals, I checked them out, and they didn't have any either. :frown: Come ON London -- Get with the double-sided cufflink program! Your American brothers need you!

And for what it's worth, I'm a straight man, but I own no dark brown ties (yet), and somehow my heterosexual brain thought it was a good idea to buy this:








Almost hypnotic in its awfulness.



Argon said:


> Col. Mustard - some great tips there which have really helped, in particular getting the groove to go all the way back into the knot, and cinching the knot up tightly. Thanks!





Argon said:


> Every morning sees me waging multi-fronted and stressful battle with my tie demons. What type of knot to use; what colour and texture to select... nothing is clear, hidden pitfalls are everywhere. Your tips have helped enormously though.



You're welcome. I'm relieved that my advice has been more helpful than hectoring. Judging by today's pics, it seems like you're getting the job done.




> Here are my recent efforts. I'm going to have to make another plan with these photos - my iPhone's colour-warping abilities and poor photo quality are starting to annoy.


I'm impressed that you're getting these done with an iPhone. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, I switched from my smartphone to a camera, and your pics are still superior.


> Behold, Col.Mustard and Shaver: a new dark red tie! (it might not look that colour in the photos, but it is a very sober dark red). I see now why the absence of some ties of this colour would be considered such a wardrobe deficiency.



Noice. And look at that knot. Refresh my memory: Are any of your pocket squares cream? Cream pretty much goes with everything, and I can imagine finishing this look by cramming a cream pocket square into your pocket.




> And here's today's pretty uninspired attempt - mid-grey trousers; white shirt with pink and maroon stripes; charcoal herringbone jacket (which, based on some of Col.Mustard's detailed 'fit' comments in previous posts, might be a bit small (although it *feels* comfortable enough))[emph. added].



"_Feel??_ There's no _feeling_ in sartoria!"









Well, okay, feeling is important. Let's take a look at this well-feeling jacket.









Not awful by any means. I mean, Angus Young is a phenomenal guitar player. Seriously, shorter jackets were all the rage a few years ago,probably due in some part to this guy:








(Designer/Red Cross Flood Preparedness director Thom Browne)

My taste runs a little more towards the longer end of the spectrum, and the hem that ends above the crotch looks off to my eye.




> One downside of my new-found clothing interest is that I now feel uncomfortable and slightly ratty if I'm wearing clothes that I'm not entirely happy with. Case in point is the outfit I was wearing last Saturday: brown leather Hugo Boss jacket; brown chinos; chestnut Tommy Hilfiger casual leather brogues; dark purple shirt.





> There is nothing particularly bad about any of these elements in isolation, but as an ensemble they made me look like a late-1990s Danish computer programmer*. I couldn't wait to get home and pull everything off. The conclusion is that I paid another bank-bruising visit to Brooks Brothers yesterday which will ensure that I can now wear my leather jacket comfortably (picked up a few woollen high-knecked pullovers plus a few scarves and a pair of dark brown Peal & Co pebble-finish brogued leather boots).
> 
> * Apologies to both computer programmers (upr_crust - I'm thinking of you here) and Danes, and particularly to Danish computer programmers... the truth is that I don't really know what a quintessential Danish computer programmer might look like, and I have no idea what confluence of memories and experiences merged to produce this imagery in my mind.


LOL! Nice. Throw _an entire country and its tech industry_ under the bus because you've developed a little taste. The embassy is going to hear about this.

I think the igent progression is as follows, so you can see what you have to look forward to:

Level 1: Utterly clueless - Thinks black suit, black shirt, and shiny tie looks cool. Brands: Brand? What's a brand?
Level 2: Mildly aware: Wants skinny suit like "that guy in The Hangover." Brands: H&M, whatever his girlfriend tells him to buy. 
Level 3: Starting to take it seriously: A name brand should be good, right? Brands: Boss, Abboud, Michael Kors, Armani - still must check with the girlfriend.
Level 4: Refining taste. Knows that "canvassing" isn't a sailing term. Brands: Paul Stuart, Brooks, Erminigildo Zegna, Canali.
Level 4 (alt): Thrifting. Pros: Quality on a budget. Cons: Dude, they're used clothes. Brands: Anything made over 10 years ago.
Level 5: Made to Measure. Entering the realm of "Big Timer." Brands: Oxxford, Neimans, etc.
Level 6: Bespoke. Ridiculously expensive and resource consuming, but can you _see _how well that shoulder fits? Brands: Rubinacci, Anderson and Sheppard, secret tailor in Hong Kong.
Level 7:












Argon said:


> I like these a lot - both restful and tasteful combinations.


Translation: They're putting you to sleep. That's okay -- that's their charm.




Jovan said:


> Semi-recently:


Classic look, well played. Thankfully, I think Blockbuster Video has been off the radar long enough to where it's safe to wear a navy polo and chinos again. Unfortunately, too many other businesses have appropriated the blue oxford tan chino look to where it's still a little dicey.

No square knot on the laces?




Frank said:


> Hello all, last night I attended a union meeting and this is what I was wearing . Same grey suit as displayed in my last post in this Thread. This time I added braces and a different tie.


Suit is till a solid choice, like the suspenders, but hey, did you steal my tie? (Actually, mine's shinier and much more awful.)



> Still not sure where the "you look sharp" comment is still coming from ,the hat , the highly polished shoes, the suit, tie suit combo, overall look, I'm sure you get the drift.


How many other people people are suited up when you go to these things? I get compliments when I occasionally wear a bow tie, and I get the feeling that what they're actually saying to me is "Thank you for making the effort to look special."




upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and not a moment too soon - energy levels are flagging . . .



Tell me about it. I should be hitting the gym right now, but instead I'm planted here in this comfy chair rambling about men's clothes.

Like the polka dot tie. In fact, it reminds me of something, but I just can't remember...was it...?









Aha! I had a premonition!



Balfour said:


> I didn't know my name was being taken in vain. Anyway, this is the chap Shaver meant:Attachment 5299
> 
> And, no, not my cricketing kit!



Is there any possible way we can get that pic to look more English? Could you have somehow worked a palace guard into the background?



argon said:


> My girlfriend thinks it's pretty bizarre that I'm posting photos of my tarted-up self on an internet forum, and her patience extends only so far with my newfound clothing interest.



Ah, so what you're saying is that she's a sane, rational human being. I've run into similar difficulties. You may want to tell her it's just a phase.



> The low-level tension and stress caused by her impatience, together with the fact that we're generally rushing out the door for work when the photos are taken, may lead me to hunch my shoulders and crane my neck slightly forward which then gives rise to a collar gap


I've recently begun experimenting with my camera's timer function, which is leading to a whole new set of frustrations. This igent thing is hard work.

Speaking of hard work, let's look at my submission today:









That's a little dark -- let's see it with the flash:








Great, now we know what it looks like if someone were to shine an extremely bright light at me.

The suit is Calvin Klein, the shirt is a mini-gingham check,the tie is a woven wool from Theory, the pocket square is an Italian one I picked up from Paul Fredericks.

I'm trying to pull off the same trick with this pocket square that I did with the last one: The small squares of the pattern have a light blue that works off the shirt while the hanky's main color of orange is a fresh introduction. (I think orange and blue go well together.) Bonus points for the repeating squares on the shirt and pocket squares. (Too subtle to notice, but there it is.)

I did have some problems with the tie. The wool is woven with a bit of texture to where I thought it might be clashing with the shirt. (A pattern that's fine can sometimes read as a texture.) So in the 11th hour, I swapped it out for a blue satin tie that more observant thread readers might recognize from a week or so ago.

Trying to get a full fit pick, I snuck this picture in at work.









Pants may look a bit baggy because A) they're a bit baggy (I lost weight and went down a size since I bought 'em) and B) there's a table leg in the background behind my right leg.

All things considered, I could have stuck with the first tie.


----------



## Balfour

Col. Mustard said:


> Is there any possible way we can get that pic to look more English? Could you have somehow worked a palace guard into the background?


Brilliant posts, Colonel. An 'instant read' when they pop up.

And as for Urquhart, probably not (the eagle eyed will even see a signet ring on his left hand pinky finger - fine if, as in his admittedly fictional case, you can say to the admittedly fictional King of England "'My family came south with James I. We were defenders of the English throne before your family was ever heard of"). I was surprised though that he was not a pocket square man.


----------



## Shaver

Argon said:


> Hello Frank, and a good day to you too.
> 
> I'd like to see that suit and shirt paired with a quieter tie that has a pattern which is smaller in scale and more repetitive. For me, the existing tie pattern is just too garish and outdated. The tie also looks quite wide. I envy you your knot though. I have a bad case of knot envy these days.


A half-windsor will rectify that despair, Argon. Seriously, give this knot a try - what do you have to lose?


----------



## Jovan

NOOOOO! :icon_smile_big:

Argon: I seem to be the only guy here that doesn't have problems with the significant other about posting my clothing pictures online. Try this for a simple white linen square.

Col. Mustard: I tried the square knot several times, got frustrated with how uneven it was, and gave up. Maybe I'll try again.

Double sided cufflinks can be found here.


----------



## johnpark11

Suit and shirt: boss
Tie and ps: tie bar
Shoes: cole Haan. I know, no lace ups. AEs just ordered came in wrong size, brown wingtips are in the shop for repair and blacks needed a polish and I had no time 
Socks: RL. Felt silly


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Shouldn't having such an acquaintanceship be an economic upside? Can't they hook you up with a special rate! Anyway, a good excuse to purchase frequently from a splendid firm.


My acquaintance isn't that high on the corporate ladder to get me a discount - and I certainly could not afford one based on volume (as much as that would be loads of fun to acquire). 



Argon said:


> Now, you see, _this_ is the level of precision and refinement I need to strive for.


Give yourself time, Argon - you can become as obsessive about things as I am .



Col. Mustard said:


> (Upr-crust typed this through gritted teeth and twitching eye at the thought of Col. Mustard asking yet again for more non-matching wardrobe pieces.)
> 
> I actually thought of you when I chose today's braces - something explicitly NOT plain - and I didn't even grind my teeth - too much.
> 
> 
> The tie actually looks_ burnt orange_ on my monitor. But...I like it. I don't agree with "Pingston" at The Other Website that it looks too washed out either. I think the light blue and the light grey of the suit is a classic combination that brings to mind the concrete and sky of the city in the daytime. Meanwhile, the burnt orange -- er, I mean _brown_ tie brings enough tonal contrast to break it up nicely.
> 
> The close up photo, due to the low light conditions where it was taken, tends to exaggerate certain colors, red being one of them. The truest colors are shown in the seated photo - the tie really is brown - raw sienna, if you compare to it an artist's paint color.
> 
> Freaking love the cufflinks. I went to the Liberty London website after seeing your post, and saw that A) it's London based without a US retail outlet that I could find, and B) most of the links on the site were single-sided.  I actually have a $100 credit at the Links of London counter at the store where I work, and inspired/reminded by your post that I could use some plain, double-sided metals, I checked them out, and they didn't have any either. :frown: Come ON London -- Get with the double-sided cufflink program! Your American brothers need you!
> 
> I should have mentioned that I purchased those cufflinks in either 1984 or 1985, in London, at the main store, when they still sold traditional British goods. They now sell fashion-forward designer clothing. For a selection of cufflinks similar to those I wore today, Google "Benson & Clegg" - a shop in London which carries a wide variety of base-metal cufflinks in attractive designs. The stones are tiger eye, and I don't wear them very often.
> 
> As for the similarity of today's shirt/tie combo to the photo from sometime in the last few weeks, if that is my tie, and not a Photoshop stand-in, it looks to be the one I bought last November at Turnbull & Asser - similar to my tie today, only smaller scale spots, and a bit narrower blade.


----------



## upr_crust

The watchword for today is "severe". It is grey and periodically wet outside, and I've gone for attire that is severe in the extreme (at least for me) - but perhaps you all will have some other view of it.

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - C & J, via Barney's NYC


----------



## johnpark11

Afternoon gentleman

sc and trousers: boss
Shirt, ps and tie: bb
Shoes: cole Haan


----------



## johnpark11

Happy Friday

SC: boss camel hair
Trousers: Banana rep
Tie: tommy hil 
Ps: bb


----------



## David Reeves

Three piece Charcoal suit, white shirt, black red and white club stripe tie.


----------



## Jovan

Chelsea boots with suits... not something you see all that much.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Friday night in Southern California. Nothing going on tonight. Let's talk about clothes.



Argon said:


> I think I overdid the subdued look this morning. Probably should have gone with a different tie to provide more contrast.


Argon, I notice that you throw a spread collar into the mix every so often. Question: How do you feel about spread collars? What is it that you like about them?

Let me throw out a couple of reasons on why in my bloated opinion, I think they may not be the best collar option:.

1. Spreads of one form or another have been around for a long time, but usually when they appear, they're paired with very tailored, slim suits; suits that through today's lens tend to seem more modern or dandy-ish.. 









I think this may be because they have a drawn-back look about them, almost , in a way that's consistent with slim, high arm-holed, constructed shoulder jackets. Or maybe the horizontal-ness of the collar matches the more horizontal pitch of the shoulder. 

From what we've seen so far, your style tends to be more classic, with full cut Brooks and Canali jackets, and not consistent with this more skinny and dandy-like look.

2. You do have a bigger build, and I think spread collars bring a horizontal bearing to things that draws attention to the horizontal dimension of your outift.

In the instances where you've worn a regular point collar, I think your outfits have looked a bit more unified in style, and the overall presentation was more appealing. With this latest outfit, I have much less of a beef with the color combination than I do with (predictably) the jacket length, and the fact that I think a regular collar would balance things out.









(The image on the right is not altered -- I actually went back in time, flew to Canada, convinced you to wear a regular collar instead of the spread, had your girlfriend take the picture, and then set everything back again just so we could have this comparison.)

On the other hand, I could be full of crap. Can anyone preach the love for spread collars?



Balfour said:


> And as for Urquhart, probably not (the eagle eyed will even see a signet ring on his left hand pinky finger - fine if, as in his admittedly fictional case, you can say to the admittedly fictional King of England "'My family came south with James I. We were defenders of the English throne before your family was ever heard of"). I was surprised though that he was not a pocket square man.


I haven't seen any of the House of Cards programs, but I do recognize Ian Richardson when I see him: Prior to Jeremy Brett, he set the standard for me when it came to Sherlock Holmes. (I was young.) In any case, Urquhart may not be a royalist or a pocket square man, but on closer inspection, I think we can say that he knew how to rock a four-in-hand.









(He looks to be in no mood for this nonsense. No mood whatsoever.)



Shaver said:


> A half-windsor will rectify that despair, Argon. Seriously, give this knot a try - what do you have to lose?


It's funny, in all our talk of the English and four-in-hands, I think one of the most convincing arguments for the half-windsor I've seen in a while was by an American.








That settles it: Tomorrow, I'm wearing a half-windsor.

And actually, hasn't Argon been wearing a half-windsor most of the time anyway?











Jovan said:


> Col. Mustard: I tried the square knot several times, got frustrated with how uneven it was, and gave up. Maybe I'll try again.


Until fairly recently, I used granny knots without even realizing it. (I think it's possible that most people do.) Then I read a thread on styleforum where someone commented to Manton the incongruity in the fact that he was so meticulous in so many aspects of the way he dressed, and yet his shoelaces were tied so ugly. Manton took umbrage and fell back on sprezzatura or something, but it got me thinking. And sure enough, when I just reversed the direction during the second half of tying my shoelaces, the result was a knot that sat perpendicular to the length of the shoe, like they should. Shoes looked 10% nicer, and undoubtedly fastened more securely. Now it's my new default.



> Double sided cufflinks can be found here.


 Ah yes, Kent Wang. That hadn't occurred to me. Thanks for the heads up. Some of them looked interesting, but I noticed he didn't list country of origin. I emailed and found out: China. I look at cufflinks like jewelry. Shirts and ties and even jackets may come and go, but jewelry is something that you tend to hold onto for a long time, and maybe even pass down. I also wear french cuff shirts seldom enough to where I only need a few links, and I can afford to make sure those few pieces are special. So I may hold out for something with a better pedigree.



johnpark11 said:


> Suit and shirt: boss
> Tie and ps: tie bar
> Shoes: cole Haan. I know, no lace ups. AEs just ordered came in wrong size, brown wingtips are in the shop for repair and blacks needed a polish and I had no time
> Socks: RL. Felt silly


Wait a second...








B**** Stole My Look! 

Actually, this just shows that you have exceedingly good taste. You mentioned before that you lost some weight, and that Repp-probate-esque flare on the right side of the pic indicates you may have room to swim a lap or two in the jacket. My weight tends to fluctuate too (between slim and skinny), and a good tailor is key, but can be tricky to find.



upr_crust said:


> _
> __I actually thought of you when I chose today's braces - something explicitly NOT plain - and I didn't even grind my teeth - too much. _:smile:


Hah! The braces actually seem like either a snippet from a dreamier New Yorker magazine cover, or the suspender equivalent of a snow globe. (Now how's that for free association?)

_



I should have mentioned that I purchased those cufflinks in either 1984 or 1985, in London, at the main store, when they still sold traditional British goods. They now sell fashion-forward designer clothing. For a selection of cufflinks similar to those I wore today, Google "Benson & Clegg" - a shop in London which carries a wide variety of base-metal cufflinks in attractive designs. The stones are tiger eye, and I don't wear them very often.

Click to expand...

_Benson and Clegg seems to have no retail in the US, and unfortunately, the private jet I normally use to travel to London in getting an oil change right now. Seriously, I'd be interested in something simple like this:








(From the Benson and Clegg website)

...if they had a paypal setup or something that made the process easy. But those are such a basic design, I should be able to get something domestic. I just need to find it.

_



As for the similarity of today's shirt/tie combo to the photo from sometime in the last few weeks, if that is my tie, and not a Photoshop stand-in, it looks to be the one I bought last November at Turnbull & Asser - similar to my tie today, only smaller scale spots, and a bit narrower blade.

Click to expand...

_
That was TOTALLY a Photoshop stand in. Actually, I aspire to Photoshop quality -- that was an _MSPaint _stand in.



johnpark11 said:


> Afternoon gentleman
> sc and trousers: boss
> Shirt, ps and tie: bb
> Shoes: cole Haan


The square seems to riding a bit high, looking like you've got a set of index cards in your pocket. From the other pic, the jacket seems to fit well for that cut.



upr_crust said:


> ]The watchword for today is "severe". It is grey and periodically wet outside, and I've gone for attire that is severe in the extreme (at least for me) - but perhaps you all will have some other view



It's severe where I am too: severely hot!

I've said this before: I'm a big fan of that particular pinstripe suit. But I'm struggling when it comes to figuring out how I feel about what the Charvet tie is doing. In the full length pic, the blues of the tie look almost black on my monitor. That deep, rich red, plus the combination of patterns (baroque paisley and pinstripe) on top of the stark contrast of the suit and shirt, and...it's like a heavy, sumptuous meal. Flavorful, but a lot to swallow.




johnpark11 said:


> Happy Friday
> SC: boss camel hair
> Trousers: Banana rep
> Tie: tommy hil
> Ps: bb


Jacket in this one looks big, John. And I took a second to try and figure out what the pattern was on the pants before I realized _the mirror was spotty. _What kind of hotel are you running?? (Then again, at least the mirror is not etched by taggers like it would be here in California.)

Is the shirt a grey with a white contrast collar, or is the light hitting it funny? I probably would have gone for a solid white. Contrast collared shirts seem more at home to me in a suit. Or worn by Jeff Bridges in the movie Iron Man.

So I'm out of the AA batteries that my camera uses, so any photoessay having to do with my color choices are on hold. I did grab a pic at work that I'd like to share, and this time around I'm including my head. Why? Proportion. Our heads in relation to our bodies -- or in relation to our bodies shaped by our suits -- is an important aspect of the entire presentation.










My noggin is fairly large and long, and by looking at this pick, I notice that the weight/muscle I've lost across my shoulders may make it appear a bit larger. Time to hit the shoulder raises at the gym.

And for what it's worth, I used to have a head of hair as full as as lush as Jovan's. Now my forehead just keeps getting bigger and bigger.

Take heed, youngsters. It happened to me...

...and it'll happen to youuuuu.


----------



## johnpark11

Hit BB to get my new suit tailored. Can look in a mirror without taking a pic anymore. 


Pants: j crew
Shirt: penguin 
Shoes: sperry
Watch: vintage Swiss army


----------



## johnpark11

Col. Mustard said:


> Friday night in Southern California. Nothing going on tonight. Let's talk about clothes.
> 
> Argon, I notice that you throw a spread collar into the mix every so often. Question: How do you feel about spread collars? What is it that you like about them?
> 
> Let me throw out a couple of reasons on why in my bloated opinion, I think they may not be the best collar option:.
> 
> 1. Spreads of one form or another have been around for a long time, but usually when they appear, they're paired with very tailored, slim suits; suits that through today's lens tend to seem more modern or dandy-ish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be because they have a drawn-back look about them, almost , in a way that's consistent with slim, high arm-holed, constructed shoulder jackets. Or maybe the horizontal-ness of the collar matches the more horizontal pitch of the shoulder.
> 
> From what we've seen so far, your style tends to be more classic, with full cut Brooks and Canali jackets, and not consistent with this more skinny and dandy-like look.
> 
> 2. You do have a bigger build, and I think spread collars bring a horizontal bearing to things that draws attention to the horizontal dimension of your outift.
> 
> In the instances where you've worn a regular point collar, I think your outfits have looked a bit more unified in style, and the overall presentation was more appealing. With this latest outfit, I have much less of a beef with the color combination than I do with (predictably) the jacket length, and the fact that I think a regular collar would balance things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The image on the right is not altered -- I actually went back in time, flew to Canada, convinced you to wear a regular collar instead of the spread, had your girlfriend take the picture, and then set everything back again just so we could have this comparison.)
> 
> On the other hand, I could be full of crap. Can anyone preach the love for spread collars?
> 
> I haven't seen any of the House of Cards programs, but I do recognize Ian Richardson when I see him: Prior to Jeremy Brett, he set the standard for me when it came to Sherlock Holmes. (I was young.) In any case, Urquhart may not be a royalist or a pocket square man, but on closer inspection, I think we can say that he knew how to rock a four-in-hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He looks to be in no mood for this nonsense. No mood whatsoever.)
> 
> It's funny, in all our talk of the English and four-in-hands, I think one of the most convincing arguments for the half-windsor I've seen in a while was by an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That settles it: Tomorrow, I'm wearing a half-windsor.
> 
> And actually, hasn't Argon been wearing a half-windsor most of the time anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until fairly recently, I used granny knots without even realizing it. (I think it's possible that most people do.) Then I read a thread on styleforum where someone commented to Manton the incongruity in the fact that he was so meticulous in so many aspects of the way he dressed, and yet his shoelaces were tied so ugly. Manton took umbrage and fell back on sprezzatura or something, but it got me thinking. And sure enough, when I just reversed the direction during the second half of tying my shoelaces, the result was a knot that sat perpendicular to the length of the shoe, like they should. Shoes looked 10% nicer, and undoubtedly fastened more securely. Now it's my new default.
> 
> Ah yes, Kent Wang. That hadn't occurred to me. Thanks for the heads up. Some of them looked interesting, but I noticed he didn't list country of origin. I emailed and found out: China. I look at cufflinks like jewelry. Shirts and ties and even jackets may come and go, but jewelry is something that you tend to hold onto for a long time, and maybe even pass down. I also wear french cuff shirts seldom enough to where I only need a few links, and I can afford to make sure those few pieces are special. So I may hold out for something with a better pedigree.
> 
> Wait a second...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B**** Stole My Look!
> 
> Actually, this just shows that you have exceedingly good taste. You mentioned before that you lost some weight, and that Repp-probate-esque flare on the right side of the pic indicates you may have room to swim a lap or two in the jacket. My weight tends to fluctuate too (between slim and skinny), and a good tailor is key, but can be tricky to find.
> 
> Hah! The braces actually seem like either a snippet from a dreamier New Yorker magazine cover, or the suspender equivalent of a snow globe. (Now how's that for free association?)
> 
> _
> _Benson and Clegg seems to have no retail in the US, and unfortunately, the private jet I normally use to travel to London in getting an oil change right now. Seriously, I'd be interested in something simple like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the Benson and Clegg website)
> 
> ...if they had a paypal setup or something that made the process easy. But those are such a basic design, I should be able to get something domestic. I just need to find it.
> 
> _
> _
> That was TOTALLY a Photoshop stand in. Actually, I aspire to Photoshop quality -- that was an _MSPaint _stand in.
> 
> The square seems to riding a bit high, looking like you've got a set of index cards in your pocket. From the other pic, the jacket seems to fit well for that cut.
> 
> 
> It's severe where I am too: severely hot!
> 
> I've said this before: I'm a big fan of that particular pinstripe suit. But I'm struggling when it comes to figuring out how I feel about what the Charvet tie is doing. In the full length pic, the blues of the tie look almost black on my monitor. That deep, rich red, plus the combination of patterns (baroque paisley and pinstripe) on top of the stark contrast of the suit and shirt, and...it's like a heavy, sumptuous meal. Flavorful, but a lot to swallow.
> 
> 
> Jacket in this one looks big, John. And I took a second to try and figure out what the pattern was on the pants before I realized _the mirror was spotty. _What kind of hotel are you running?? (Then again, at least the mirror is not etched by taggers like it would be here in California.)
> 
> Is the shirt a grey with a white contrast collar, or is the light hitting it funny? I probably would have gone for a solid white. Contrast collared shirts seem more at home to me in a suit. Or worn by Jeff Bridges in the movie Iron Man.
> 
> So I'm out of the AA batteries that my camera uses, so any photoessay having to do with my color choices are on hold. I did grab a pic at work that I'd like to share, and this time around I'm including my head. Why? Proportion. Our heads in relation to our bodies -- or in relation to our bodies shaped by our suits -- is an important aspect of the entire presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My noggin is fairly large and long, and by looking at this pick, I notice that the weight/muscle I've lost across my shoulders may make it appear a bit larger. Time to hit the shoulder raises at the gym.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I used to have a head of hair as full as as lush as Jovan's. Now my forehead just keeps getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> Take heed, youngsters. It happened to me...
> 
> ...and it'll happen to youuuuu.


Thanks Col. No room to swim in that suit... The flare is a trashcan behind me.

I agree however on the other coat. I'm take all my stuff to the tailor in 2's and it looking like this might be in the next run.

Even the best tailors have a hard time with me. 6'2' 195 lbs with a 33 waist, big butt, shoulders, back with a smallest chest (no matter how hard I try) and 19 in pythons. I'm a raise away from bespoke... For example, I cant even put a Theory jacket on. Boss have a good cut for me to start with. Just got a new BB Fitzgerald and like its feel. Just some minor alterations.

I was not a Red Label Boss. But, was told by 2 attractive ladies I looked like Christian Grey that day. After googling who he is...score! Going back to the Starbucks Monday!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard:

I laughed when you described johnpark's jackets as fitting like mine -- his are a bit better than that one was, though he probably paid more than $6.

I know it's not fashionable right now, but your jacket could be a bit longer on that last suit -- it makes your legs look very, very long.


----------



## Jovan

IIRC, he works at a place that sells fashion forward clothing and is... "encouraged" to wear their brands. So you can't fault him too much on that.

Col. Mustard: You're kidding, right? Your hair looks great. If you're worried about receding, just think of yourself as Hugo Weaving. He's awesome.

I'm flattered that you think I have a lush, full head of hair though. Texturizing paste and careful styling go a long way, it seems.


----------



## wce59

*Back After a Long Hiatus*

First post in several months: Between work and the summer weather of the mid-Atlantic, it ended up being kind of a "perfect storm." Work is still keeping me quite busy, but the cooler weather has allowed me to dress in business attire again.

Here are some of my ensembles over the past two weeks:

Monday, 9/17









Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Tokens & Icons, purchased at Gump's, San Francisco)
Pocket square (Unknown, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Wednesday, 9/19









Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Davin & Kesler, Rhode Island designers)
Pocket square (Wilkes Bashford, store brand)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Thursday, 9/20









Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Barbara Cieslicki, a Connecticut jewelry designer)
Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Tuesday, 9/25









Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Thursday, 9/27 (The Ravens had a home game that night):









Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Unknown, purchased in Union Station, D.C.)
Pocket square (Cravate Royale, purchased at Wilkes Bashford, San Francisco)
Watch (Kenneth Cole)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Take care, everyone.


----------



## Col. Mustard

johnpark11 said:


> Thanks Col. No room to swim in that suit... The flare is a trashcan behind me.


HA! I notice that that's been happening in my pics too. Sorry for the misread.

In the future, I plan to have all my full length fit pics taken in front of a white scrim. In a rented photography studio. With Annie Liebovitz taking the pictures.

And yet they still wouldn't look as professionally photographed as Victor's pics at styleforum.



> Even the best tailors have a hard time with me. 6'2' 195 lbs with a 33 waist, big butt, shoulders, back with a smallest chest (no matter how hard I try) and 19 in pythons.


I'm 6'3" and 171lbs right now. For the past few years, I've been riding around 180-185 (and that's with pretty consistent gym work and distance running), but I was seeing a gal last spring who was superfit, so I cut back on the intake and have been drinking 200% more coffee, and, well, I lost some weight. My chest is all right (a measured 42), but I have the arms of a malnourished 12 year old, and the waist went from 34 to 32.

So right now, if I get a slim fit suit, I have a 10" drop (42 chest, 32 pant), which means a nested otr suit will need a complete pant recut. (I know this may all sound like humblebragging douchebaggery, but things like pant recuts are expensive, inconvenient, and potentially disastrous )



> I'm a raise away from bespoke... For example, I cant even put a Theory jacket on. Boss have a good cut for me to start with. Just got a new BB Fitzgerald and like its feel. Just some minor alterations.


Ah bespoke: The promised land. I'm actually _a few_ raises away right now. I'll probably do some MTM in the next few years. (Jovan is my canary in the coalmine on that one right now.) Ideally, if and when I finally do bespoke, I'd want it to be the suit of a lifetime, and have Thomas Mahon or someone on Saville Row with my tastes do it. And as long we're pipedreaming here, I'd have to check with my wife, Rachel Weisz, before buying it.









("If you get that suit, I get that Birkin. That's the deal.") 

Ah, the aspirations of the middle class.



> I was not a Red Label Boss. But, was told by 2 attractive ladies I looked like Christian Grey that day. After googling who he is...score! Going back to the Starbucks Monday!


Did everybody get that? John looks like the main character in that naughty book that every woman in the world has read. And he lives in Florida. Life is pretty good for John.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Col. Mustard:
> 
> I laughed when you described johnpark's jackets as fitting like mine -- his are a bit better than that one was, though he probably paid more than $6.


Sorry to use you as a point of reference, but if someone has a suit that looks a little short to you, feel free to refer to it as "Col. Mustard-esque."



> I know it's not fashionable right now, but your jacket could be a bit longer on that last suit -- it makes your legs look very, very long.


Well, if my posting history has indicated anything here, it's that I'm a slave to fashion. [/sarcasm]

But too short -- I kinda get that. The hem of the jacket passes the all-important Col. Mustard crotch test, but just barely. (Beverage cooler in background fills in the space between my legs, ala johnparks jacket billow.) The jacket is a 42 Long; the BOC is 31" (BOC = measurement from "Bottom/Back of Collar" to the bottom of the jacket; basically, the length of the vertical seam at the back of the jacket), which is almost as long as I can expect to get off the rack these days, especially where I work. Besides, anything longer than 32.5" and I look like I'm wearing a lab coat.

For a guy my height, my legs aren't really that long -- 33" inseam tops. Most rules of thumb say that unless you're built like Abe Lincoln, you want to maximize your leg line.

How about the Flusserian "half your body length from the collar to the ground, plus a few inches?"









Of course, there's one test that overrides all the other tests: The eyeball test. Overall, according to my eyeballs, I think it's close enough to classic proportions to pass muster, and not have me looking like this:









(Nice globe, though.)

But again, it's a smidge shorter than I want it too, and in the future, I'll be looking at getting something a little longer.



Jovan said:


> IIRC, he works at a place that sells fashion forward clothing and is... "encouraged" to wear their brands. So you can't fault him too much on that.


I am an island of classic taste (well, okay, igent taste) in an ocean of trendiness, branding, and (ugh) _John Varvatos_. So I _try_ to keep things on the more sober edge of fashion forward.



> Col. Mustard: You're kidding, right? Your hair looks great. If you're worried about receding, just think of yourself as Hugo Weaving. He's awesome.











Oh my god..._I'm hideous!
_
Actually, I think if I had to compare myself to any balding celeb right now, it would probably be Jean Dujardin. Or I'm flattering myself.








(Jean will be getting hairplugs in 5...4...3...)



> I'm flattered that you think I have a lush, full head of hair though. Texturizing paste and careful styling go a long way, it seems.


So does being a guy in his 20s.



wce59 said:


> First post in several months: Between work and the summer weather of the mid-Atlantic, it ended up being kind of a "perfect storm." Work is still keeping me quite busy, but the cooler weather has allowed me to dress in business attire again.



Wait a second...traditional, tastefully cut suits from JAB and BB...straightforward color combinations...comprehensive and useful photo arrays...affability...cuff links galore..._It's as if someone cloned Upr_Crust!
_
Just kidding -- I can actually see a few stylistic differences. And I look forward to see more in the weeks to come. Welcome back wce59. I'm one of the newer guys.

And speaking of new...








!!NEW TIE ALERT!! Received this yesterday from Sam Hober, and I love it. Now *that* is a foulard tie. That tie is so conservative, it made all of its income for 2011 from capital gains. Also note the tv fold. I had a tough client coming in, and I wanted a clean, austere fold to project a certain degree of hardness and efficiency. (Or, I just looked like a guy with a tv fold.)


----------



## Jovan

Jean Dujardin -- okay, I'll give you that one. But consider... Hugo Weaving was _Agent Smith_. He eased the pain of the last two movies considerably just by being in them. I'd never be able to make that kind of dialogue as simultaneously menacing and humorous like he did. As an actor he earns my respect, even if he isn't as traditionally handsome as Frenchie over there. 

EDIT: That is a great tie, by the way. How long did the turnaround take?


----------



## upr_crust

Mon Colonel, I happen to be socially acquainted with wce59, and I do believe that your comment that he is somehow my clone would be taken as a compliment, though he is thinner and younger than I am.

Today's attire is very retro in feel, now that I have it on. Hope that you like it.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - Robert Talbott
Watch & watch chain - Gift and family heirloom, respectively
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## Jovan

Hi, I'm Jovan and I approve of this tab collar.


----------



## johnpark11

Suit. Boss. Needs some work with the trim john 2.0
Shirt. J crew
Tie. Bloomingdales house brand
PS. Bb
Shoes. AE. My 1st pair


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Looking good everyone. Any suggestions on color/pattern for a pocket square for this outfit? Feel free to ignore the socks:biggrin:


----------



## simonfoy

wce59 said:


> First post in several months: Between work and the summer weather of the mid-Atlantic, it ended up being kind of a "perfect storm." Work is still keeping me quite busy, but the cooler weather has allowed me to dress in business attire again.
> 
> Here are some of my ensembles over the past two weeks:
> 
> Monday, 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Tokens & Icons, purchased at Gump's, San Francisco)
> Pocket square (Unknown, purchased at Filene's Basement)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Wednesday, 9/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Davin & Kesler, Rhode Island designers)
> Pocket square (Wilkes Bashford, store brand)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Thursday, 9/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Barbara Cieslicki, a Connecticut jewelry designer)
> Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Tuesday, 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
> Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Socks (Gold Toe)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Thursday, 9/27 (The Ravens had a home game that night):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Unknown, purchased in Union Station, D.C.)
> Pocket square (Cravate Royale, purchased at Wilkes Bashford, San Francisco)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Take care, everyone.


I adore all of your outfits. You are a very classy, smart and meticulous man indeed, I thoroughly enjoy your posts.

Thanks Simon


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


>


As always Wonderful Upr. You are so smart.

Simon xxx


----------



## johnpark11

Shawl Lapel said:


> Looking good everyone. Any suggestions on color/pattern for a pocket square for this outfit? Feel free to ignore the socks:biggrin:


I'm sure the fine Col will have a suggestion; I'd say maybe pink linen. It's Pinktober btw gents.

Would stay away from lighter blue tones, but a dark blue would be cool too

Loving the socks!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Every month is the right month to wear pink.

Col. Mustard: 

I came to the same conclusion about the proportions of that jacket myself, after my post, though with the less scientific method of measuring with my knuckles. I agree that, while you're still within classic proportions, you will be well-served by fashion's inevitable swing back to rather long jackets. :smile:

Also, that Hober tie... :aportnoy:

Shawl Lapel:

I would wear white linen with that. Boring, but you've got two patterns already. That being said, I probably wouldn't wear that shirt and tie together -- I don't like to wear too much of one color. I think the tie could be a foil to a striped shirt and a navy blazer (bonus points if the stripes are red or gray), and that shirt / jacket would look good with a gold or burgundy repp tie. In that case, a patterned silk square with a navy ground could look very good, as would solid navy.

I'm of two minds about the socks: on one hand, I want to know where you got them, and on the other hand, I think they're a bit much. Deep purple or dark green would be as cool, IMHO, but those are a bit day-glo in that picture. If that's how you roll, though, then it's pretty cool.

wce59:

Glad to see you back. I've always liked your posts.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello all , I hope each and every one of you has a good day today ! 
I know its tuesday but ,I've been quite busy lately, but wanted to post what I wore on Sunday to Mass . I wore a fedora with this suit , and then put on the new homburg just to see how it looked , ( I think better with a black overcoat).

Anyway fire away and let me know what you think .

All the Best , Fashion Frank

P.S. the shirt is a very light grey and the suit is light grey with thin pinstripe's.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

johnpark11 said:


> I'm sure the fine Col will have a suggestion; I'd say maybe pink linen. It's Pinktober btw gents.
> 
> Would stay away from lighter blue tones, but a dark blue would be cool too
> 
> Loving the socks!


Thanks 



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel:
> 
> I would wear white linen with that. Boring, but you've got two patterns already. That being said, I probably wouldn't wear that shirt and tie together -- I don't like to wear too much of one color. I think the tie could be a foil to a striped shirt and a navy blazer (bonus points if the stripes are red or gray), and that shirt / jacket would look good with a gold or burgundy repp tie. In that case, a patterned silk square with a navy ground could look very good, as would solid navy.
> 
> I'm of two minds about the socks: on one hand, I want to know where you got them, and on the other hand, I think they're a bit much. Deep purple or dark green would be as cool, IMHO, but those are a bit day-glo in that picture. If that's how you roll, though, then it's pretty cool.


I had considered a gold tie but not burgundy, I'll try that next time, and thanks for the suggestions for the square. The socks, (Polo from Lord & Taylor) were more of a blind-the-coworkers-on-a-monday thing. Calmer, albeit only slightly sometimes, socks are more the norm:icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> As always Wonderful Upr. You are so smart. Simon xxx


I look forward to the day when you are back and well enough to post photos - in the interim, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## upr_crust

The fedora suits you better, in your photos, than does the Homburg. You may want to wear your Homburg at a slight angle - give it something of a rakish tilt, as Homburgs are very formal and stuffy indeed - they need a bit of loosening up. (I know from personal experience, I own one - it will re-emerge once the weather gets cooler.)



Fashion Frank said:


> Hello all , I hope each and every one of you has a good day today !
> I know its tuesday but ,I've been quite busy lately, but wanted to post what I wore on Sunday to Mass . I wore a fedora with this suit , and then put on the new homburg just to see how it looked , ( I think better with a black overcoat).
> 
> Anyway fire away and let me know what you think .
> 
> All the Best , Fashion Frank
> 
> P.S. the shirt is a very light grey and the suit is light grey with thin pinstripe's.


----------



## upr_crust

Something more low-key for today, after yesterday's retro-extravaganza.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks -DVVS, NYC
Shoes - J & M (Italian manufacture)


----------



## Fashion Frank

upr_crust said:


> The fedora suits you better, in your photos, than does the Homburg. You may want to wear your Homburg at a slight angle - give it something of a rakish tilt, as Homburgs are very formal and stuffy indeed - they need a bit of loosening up. (I know from personal experience, I own one - it will re-emerge once the weather gets cooler.)


Hello Upr Crust, I see your looking like the dandy that you are  !
Thank you for commenting on my attire more importantly the homburg.

I have a small head and when I wear any hat that has a wide brim I look like I'm "swimming" in it so you are correct sir !

That being said I am sure that if I were wearing a black winter type overcoat the hat might look "better" .

Thanks again the comments andI always admire your sense of taste .

All the Best ,Fashion Frank


----------



## throwback91

wce59 said:


> First post in several months: Between work and the summer weather of the mid-Atlantic, it ended up being kind of a "perfect storm." Work is still keeping me quite busy, but the cooler weather has allowed me to dress in business attire again.
> 
> Here are some of my ensembles over the past two weeks:
> 
> Monday, 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Tokens & Icons, purchased at Gump's, San Francisco)
> Pocket square (Unknown, purchased at Filene's Basement)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Wednesday, 9/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Davin & Kesler, Rhode Island designers)
> Pocket square (Wilkes Bashford, store brand)
> Watch (Hamilton)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Thursday, 9/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Barbara Cieslicki, a Connecticut jewelry designer)
> Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Tuesday, 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
> Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
> Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Socks (Gold Toe)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Thursday, 9/27 (The Ravens had a home game that night):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
> Shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
> Cufflinks (Unknown, purchased in Union Station, D.C.)
> Pocket square (Cravate Royale, purchased at Wilkes Bashford, San Francisco)
> Watch (Kenneth Cole)
> Shoes (Moreschi)
> Take care, everyone.


Exquisite as always. I don't know how you manage to keep those low vamp flats on your feet all day, but you wear them well.


----------



## Jovan

They are pretty nice though, no? If you must wear loafers with suits, those are the right kind.


----------



## johnpark11

Saks pants with Bananna Rep SC
Shirt. Hart S M
Tie and PS. Bb
Shoes. Cole Haan


----------



## Tonyp

like the homberg alot. I would wear a less busy/more conservative tie. fold the PS a bit better.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Shawl Lapel




----------



## arkirshner

wce59 said:


> First post in several months: Between work and the summer weather of the mid-Atlantic, it ended up being kind of a "perfect storm." Work is still keeping me quite busy, but the cooler weather has allowed me to dress in business attire again.
> 
> Here are some of my ensembles over the past two weeks:


 As always, you are the best illustration that well fitting tasteful clothes, appropriate for the occasion, trump whatever GQ features at 5 times the cost. Good to see you back.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## upr_crust

What I'm wearing in the rain, with an evening of drinks with one's corporate betters after work. Not orthodox, but close enough to sneak by the lower standards of that crew . . .

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> Argon, I notice that you throw a spread collar into the mix every so often. Question: How do you feel about spread collars? What is it that you like about them?


The honest answer is that I didn't even think when I was buying the shirts. Spread collar, point - they were all the same to me before I started getting into clothes a few months ago. These days, of course, the collar type is a serious consideration when I buy a shirt.



Col. Mustard said:


> Let me throw out a couple of reasons on why in my bloated opinion, I think they may not be the best collar option:.
> 
> 1. Spreads of one form or another have been around for a long time, but usually when they appear, they're paired with very tailored, slim suits; suits that through today's lens tend to seem more modern or dandy-ish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be because they have a drawn-back look about them, almost , in a way that's consistent with slim, high arm-holed, constructed shoulder jackets. Or maybe the horizontal-ness of the collar matches the more horizontal pitch of the shoulder.
> 
> From what we've seen so far, your style tends to be more classic, with full cut Brooks and Canali jackets, and not consistent with this more skinny and dandy-like look.
> 
> 2. You do have a bigger build, and I think spread collars bring a horizontal bearing to things that draws attention to the horizontal dimension of your outift.
> 
> In the instances where you've worn a regular point collar, I think your outfits have looked a bit more unified in style, and the overall presentation was more appealing. With this latest outfit, I have much less of a beef with the color combination than I do with (predictably) the jacket length, and the fact that I think a regular collar would balance things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The image on the right is not altered -- I actually went back in time, flew to Canada, convinced you to wear a regular collar instead of the spread, had your girlfriend take the picture, and then set everything back again just so we could have this comparison.)
> 
> On the other hand, I could be full of crap. Can anyone preach the love for spread collars?


I've been undecided as to which collar suits me best. As you point out, a spread collar brings attention to the horizontal dimension of my outfit. On the other hand, I do have a long-ish face (and it was longer before I stopped serious cycling and started hitting serious cheeseburgers 2 years ago), and a spread collar helps to balance this out. Based on your pictures and commentary above, though, I think you've convinced me that a moderate, classic point collar is the way to go.



Col. Mustard said:


> And actually, hasn't Argon been wearing a half-windsor most of the time anyway?


Yes! And I'm back to one today. Having gone through the hoops on this one, I think a half-windsor is my knot of choice.



Col. Mustard said:


> Then I read a thread on styleforum where someone commented to Manton the incongruity in the fact that he was so meticulous in so many aspects of the way he dressed, and yet his shoelaces were tied so ugly. Manton took umbrage and fell back on sprezzatura or something,


:icon_smile_big:



Col. Mustard said:


> My noggin is fairly large and long, and by looking at this pick, I notice that the weight/muscle I've lost across my shoulders may make it appear a bit larger. Time to hit the shoulder raises at the gym.


Hm - I envy you your slimness, Col. Mustard. It's time for me to hit the gym again - membership to the one up the road was secured yesterday.

Today's effort:

Cheaney Oxford plain cap toes
Canali brown trousers
Brooks Brothers cream button-down shirt
Brooks Brothers dark red tie
New & Lingwood dark blue jacket
1970 Submariner 5513

Trousers too long.

My iPhone's crimes against colour depiction continue.


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


> What I'm wearing in the rain, with an evening of drinks with one's corporate betters after work. Not orthodox, but close enough to sneak by the lower standards of that crew . . .
> 
> Suit - BB GF Regent
> Shirt & Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


I like that, Crusty. Very smart colours. Do your colleagues ever notice and comment on how well you dress?


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> Well, okay, feeling is important. Let's take a look at this well-feeling jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not awful by any means. I mean, Angus Young is a phenomenal guitar player. Seriously, shorter jackets were all the rage a few years ago,probably due in some part to this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Designer/Red Cross Flood Preparedness director Thom Browne)
> 
> My taste runs a little more towards the longer end of the spectrum, and the hem that ends above the crotch looks off to my eye.


It's a pity I didn't know more about fit when I bought the jacket. I had faith in the BB saleswoman. In her defence, though, I suppose the jacket length passes muster in the eyes of most people, and length is - within reason - a matter of taste. I too would prefer to have this jacket a bit longer.



Col. Mustard said:


>


Well, I will say one thing for his get-up in this picture: there is no danger whatsoever of that jacket being considered too short.

What possessed him?

Speaking of Flusser, I finally received my copy of Dressing the Man for my birthday last week. Antongiavanni's The Suit also received. Both very well written and I'm learning loads as I go through them. Highly recommended to anyone who hasn't read these.


----------



## upr_crust

My female colleagues will notice and comment on my attire favorably, usually more often than my male colleagues, but, after a while, what I wear becomes "background noise" - it is expected, normal behavior, and it garners little notice.



Argon said:


> I like that, Crusty. Very smart colours. Do your colleagues ever notice and comment on how well you dress?


----------



## Jovan

Flusser looks a bit... disheveled there. Normally he is impeccable.

I think you would really benefit from MTM due to your build and proportions. The sleeve length looks good on your coats, but the body length always seems a touch short.


----------



## firedancer

Jovan said:


> Flusser looks a bit... disheveled there. Normally he is impeccable..


flusser hasn't been impeccable for years


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Flusser needs a haircut and a good pressing for his clothes!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

johnpark11:

I'm afraid I'm not digging your look yesterday. If that's a sportcoat and trousers, it looks way too much like a suit. Also, I don't like tan shoes with that kind of look.

Jovan: Although you are trad to death in that picture, and that's a good thing, I wonder (sacrilegiously) if a darted jacket might do you some good. Also, you are making me re-think beefroll loafers -- I'm starting to acknowledge there's room for them to be good.

Shawl Lapel: Describe the colors of what you're wearing, please. It looks very different in the photos, and I have different opinions depending on what's what.

Upr: I like the colors today.

Argon: Your look works okay overall, but you sort of seem to be wearing the top half of one suit with the bottom half of another. It comes down to the jacket detailing, with flap pockets and matching buttons, and that both elements seem to be plain worsted. I like birdseye cloth, but this might not be the perfect use for it. On the other hand, DAT WATCH. YEAH-UH.


----------



## Jovan

Hm, never heard that one before, but I am not opposed to darts as a rule. For comparison's sake, same blazer, different angle and different trousers:










Same chinos as above, trimmer fitting sack sport coat:


----------



## NQE

The ties are awesome. They are very powerful without being loud.

Denny


----------



## Jovan

...? To whom are you addressing that comment?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Hm, never heard that one before, but I am not opposed to darts as a rule. For comparison's sake, same blazer, different angle and different trousers:
> 
> Same chinos as above, trimmer fitting sack sport coat:


I think the more "normal" angle makes it look a bit better, but I like the shape of the madras jacket better (have I mentioned I'm jealous of that madras jacket? I am). I'm starting to think the phrase "trad to death" popped into my head because of Adventure Time, which has gotten the line "Sidenote: I look fresh to death in my new clothes" stuck in somewhere in my unconcious mind.

Also, I like the pink stripes on your tie.

EDIT: your pro-beefroll propaganda continues! You're trying to brainwash me.


----------



## Jovan

I like the shape of the madras a little better too, but am too afraid to take in the BB blazer any. The Trad gods would smite me.

It's funny you think that I'm propagandizing, because 1. That's the only pair of penny loafers I own. 2. I actually want to get a tradlier penny loafer with a flat strap, as on the original Weejuns.


----------



## johnpark11

Feeling sexy today gents

Suit. Boss
Shirt. Boss
Tie. Sherman
PS. BB
Shoes. AE


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel: Describe the colors of what you're wearing, please. It looks very different in the photos, and I have different opinions depending on what's what.


The picture of the jacket by itself is closer to the true appearance than the overall picture. It's a small pattern but primarily looks brown. Shirt is white, and the tie is a deeper red than the picture shows. Black pants and shoes..

johnpark11: liking that shirt, and the AEs, which model/color?


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello everyone ! 
I was asked to go to a function and fund raiser and this is what I wore .

The suit was thrifted for $12.50 If I remember correctly and its a light grey /greenish color with a thin pinstripe set about an inch apart and the buttons are a light green and very "flat" .

Can any of you tell me about what year or era this suit might be from?

I had the slacks let out in the waist and the pant leg hem was corrected .

My tailor also moved the buttons out about an inch ,but I think it still could be let out a little bit more . 
A Light grey shirt with a tie that I also thrifted ,and although I have a grey Fedora ,I thought the black one looked better for some reason ?

I hope Col. Mustard checks in so he can "go over" my look ! :icon_pale:

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Col. Mustard

Long post. Prepare to skim.



jovan said:


> Jean Dujardin -- okay, I'll give you that one. But consider... Hugo Weaving was _Agent Smith. He eased the pain of the last two movies considerably just by being in them. I'd never be able to make that kind of dialogue as simultaneously menacing and humorous like he did. As an actor he earns my respect, even if he isn't as traditionally handsome as Frenchie over there. :smile:_


Yes, Hugo Weaving is a fine actor. And yes, he looks like Steve Howe, awesome guitarist for the 70s/80s supergroups Yes and Asia.









(Not to be confused with 80s Dodgers pitcher Steve Howe)

And sure, it's fun to say _"Mr. Anderson" _like he does in The Matrix. But I do not look like him. Thank god.



> _EDIT: That is a great tie, by the way. How long did the turnaround take?_


The tie order took a little over a month. I ordered a brown pocket square along with it, which I plan to wear tomorrow. The pattern in real life with normal lighting conditions is very subtle -- so subtle that were I to do it over again, I might pick a pattern with a more distinct color variation in the little designs.

But then I'd look at it while I was wearing it throughout the day, and really like it. I wanted a basic foulard tie, and that's exactly what I got.

I take it you haven't gotten anything from Hober yet. So far, I've only gotten two pocket squares and a tie, but the experience has been as fun and easy as everyone says. Quality? Everything seems terrific. Last night, I ordered another tie:

Wool Challis Macclesfield. I need more greens. In fact, I feel like I need more earth-tones. Yeah, I know it's a medallion necktie (not a pattern I'm inclined to like), but it seems to have the right combination of muted tones that are right up my alley.



> Mon Colonel, I happen to be socially acquainted with wce59, and I do believe that your comment that he is somehow my clone would be taken as a compliment, though he is thinner and younger than I am.



Plus: Mustache. Don't forget the mustache.

Looking back at wce59's spread, I noticed that his ties are pretty big. Especially that last blue one -- that's like a freaking cricket paddle. And...I kinda like it.

This touches on some of the discussion I had with Argon a week or so ago: the luxuriousness of an abundant tie. Most of my ties are around 3.25", but I'm beginning to opt for bigger; the green one that I ordered above is going to be 3.5". Barring a complete paradigm shift, I can't imagine going much bigger than that, but I think my 2 7/8 are going lower in the rotation.

Meanwhile, I need to start getting bigger lapels.

No, not that big.



> Today's attire is very retro in feel, now that I have it on. Hope that you like it.



Like Jovan, I'm going to point out the tab collar.

Scroll through any What Are You Wearing Today thread you like, and I challenge you to find another tab collar. It will be a miracle if you do, and when you do, it will probably be worn by some hipster with horned rim glasses and a weird-beard. My understanding is that Upr_Crust lives and works in the mainstream, and though he throws a lot of his pitches right across the middle of the freaking plate, every so often he manages to make sartorial choices that I don't see anybody else making -- bits of personal style; revisits to old style staples, _non-mainstream choices_ -- and I'd argue that he makes it work within the regular world. Anyone can play kooky dress up for your friggin' college art clique; to reach for the level of flair Upr does and *not* look like he's wearing a costume (and we all know the costume wearers in igent-ville) is pretty high level kung fu. You may not like that kung fu; it may not be the kung fu you practice at your dojo, but it deserves your respect nonetheless.

That said, I like the lapels on the vest too, but i think the pocket watch may be a bridge too far.




johnparks said:


> Suit. Boss. Needs some work with the trim john 2.0
> Shirt. J crew
> Tie. Bloomingdales house brand
> PS. Bb
> Shoes. AE. My 1st pair



Nice summery tie. Looks like a linen (or maybe cotton) blend. If it's half as hot in Florida as it is out here in California, it's still summer.

Interesting that you paired it with such a sober/evening-ish suit. Is it black or charcoal -- I can't tell.

But for my tastes, the only crime is that the pocket square is a bit too matchy-matchy. Like Steve Harvey Collection matchy.

(Pictured: Igent anathema.)

Ask Andy has a lot of matchiness going on around here; definitely more than styleforum or the blogs. And as a person who deals with the sartorial tastes of the unwashed masses on a daily basis, I can tell you that your average Joe in 2012 -- a guy who doesn't know that you never wear brown in town or black tie before six -- actually prefers to have things match. Wives _especially._ Matchiness looks _correct, _as opposed to the more nuanced appeal of oblique coordinations. The values of _surprise_ and _nonchalance,_ and the merit of good ol' fashioned _discord_ aren't really even on the table. I think it's a question of palate development really: At one time, most of us preferred the more straightforward taste of hot cocoa before we drank coffee. And even now, some of us just prefer hot cocoa.

I think Ask Andy attracts a lot of beginners, so it's expected to see those tastes echoed here. And even among a few of the Old Pros, this is where their tastes are at. Moreover, if you're dressing purely for public consumption, you won't go wrong with hardcore matching -- in fact you may even get a few compliments. Hot cocoa is better than hot water.

But most of the upper-classmen are in the pursuit of what is sometimes sarcastically referred to as _"next level sh*t,"_ where the more subtle and unexpected (but still successful) the coordination is, the better. Sometimes they can go overboard, and the potential for misfire is exponentially higher, but when it works, whether through overstatement or understatement, it truly seems to be on another level.

Back to your outfit, John: When in doubt, you can always fall back on the classics, and that often appeases everybody. In your case, I think a linen square would have been a good way to go, something I already see you rock from later in this thread. But rather than the tv fold, I'd go for the points:








I think it would echo more of the looser spirit of the tie.

Or you could have gone with the tv too:








But it's like the suit, the shirt, and square are ganging up on the tie, and the green bracelet can only look on in impotent horror.

You could also have tried silk, but I can't offhand think of where I'd go to compliment coral besides white, and I think pure white silk would have been just too much "Hi, I'm John, guest of the groom."

Just spitballin'. I'm sure you could have bought a duplicate tie and crammed it in your pocket as a pocket square, and your 50 Shades of Grey reputation would still be intact among Starbucks employees. (And yeah, that's jealousy talking.)



Shawl Lapel said:


> Looking good everyone. Any suggestions on color/pattern for a pocket square for this outfit? Feel free to ignore the socks:biggrin:


It was either Mark Twain or Vox Sartoria who said something to the effect of "If you have one outrageous item in your outfit, you need to make sure everything else is sedate in order not to overwhelm the viewer."

For example, the tie here quiets things down to where you hardly even notice the suit:









But seriously, I hate to give the same boring prescription that I just gave to John, but a simple white linen would go some way towards balancing the look and taming that tie. Or you could just get a different tie. That's...quite a tie. James Bond would never wear that tie.



repp-probate said:


> I would wear white linen with that. Boring, but you've got two patterns already.



That's genius!



> I came to the same conclusion about the proportions of that jacket myself, after my post, though with the less scientific method of measuring with my knuckles. I agree that, while you're still within classic proportions, you will be well-served by fashion's inevitable swing back to rather long jackets. :smile:


Ah yes, the old Youthful Repp-probate Knuckle Test. Tailors have been using that one for years.

Like I said, I think the _eyeball test_ is the best one. Let's have another look from a different angle:









Still too short? Really?

There are some guys out there in cyberspace that wear jackets that I consistently think are shorter than what I'd like to see them wear, namely NYRanger and Ogretrix. They don't look bad, but I just can't help thinking that if their jackets were just a little bit longer...

In any case, I think I'm about to get the pants recut on yet another suit that I managed to get from work (either that, or I'm trading it in for a different suit), and once I do, you'll have a suit with a 1/2" longer jacket to look at.




Frank said:


> Hello all , I hope each and every one of you has a good day today !



Hey Frank!

Question for you, just to see where you're coming from: Who are your style influences? With the hats, you seem to have a bit of a retro lean to your taste. Who do you look at, either in entertainment or in your world, and think "Yeah,_ that guy _is doing it right -- I want to look like that"?




upr_crust said:


> Something more low-key for today, after yesterday's retro-extravaganza.


In light of my tl;dr dissertation on matchiness, let me just say that I not only think that that's a great looking pocket square in its own right, but like the fact that the square is primarily blue, and bringing in some nice variation to things. (Sure, it's the same blue in the tie and windowpane, but...it's a great looking pocket square.)

I looked up Ashear on google, and could only find resale. Is this a brand that is no longer in business?




Johnpark said:


>


Like 'em both. Like the shoulder on the left, but the fit of the jacket through the body on the right. The grey sc probably just need a nip. The camera washed out the stripe on the shirt and the tie in the left pic, so it's tough to see the real outfit. Meanwhile, on the right, the spread collar and the tie are both in good form. And way to tame that pocket square too. Nice work.



Shawl Collar said:


>


Amazing! A jacket than changes color from grey to brown! Pocket square too, from blue to purple.

I like what you're trying to do here, but i can't tell which is the outfit and which is the impostor.



Upr_Crust said:


>


Okay, I think you just keep wearing this suit to rub in the fact that I can't have it.

But it got me thinking: Are there any rules of etiquette when it comes to black pinstripe? Does it usually follow the same rules of black: i.e., informal eveningwear?

Regardless, it's a striking outfit. The pinstripes are sharp and striking, and the tie, with pink on black (and another stripe no less), is striking too. The lines are so sharp, you could floss your teeth with them.



Jovan said:


>


Fairly unassailable. But...I think it's tricky in terms of where to wear it. A patch pocket, bronze button, by-the-book blazer like that might not be appropriate for the office. The tie makes it too dressy for just about anything else. If there was still a 1950s-60s country club culture, I could definitely see it working there, but as it is, I think it's a toughie to find an environment where this look could really_ live. _(Except for -- and Jovan, please forgive me for saying this -- a Young Republican mixer.) I speak of this from firsthand experience -- I have several versions of this outfit that I own and like, and they are all ready to go if I ever have an opportunity to travel back in time to 1961.

I actually think that this has more application:


>


The navy blazer is a classic, sure, but this jacket has enough kitschy-cool about it to fit in at almost any daytime activity where *fun* is the first order of business: Brunch, shopping, Young Democrats mixer. Heads up everybody: Mimosas are on Jovan!

This may sound like I'm kidding, but I'm serious: I think this is the kind of "trad" styling that's functional -- enjoyable -- and despite whatever lineage the jacket may have,* fresh*.



argon said:


> I've been undecided as to which collar suits me best. As you point out, a spread collar brings attention to the horizontal dimension of my outfit. On the other hand, I do have a long-ish face (and it was longer before I stopped serious cycling and started hitting serious cheeseburgers 2 years ago), and a spread collar helps to balance this out. Based on your pictures and commentary above, though, I think you've convinced me that a moderate, classic point collar is the way to go.



I had no idea you had a long face. This is why I posted the pick with my head: Even though my secret crimefighting identity is preserved, y'all can see things like collars and shoulder construction in the context of my head.

So your point about balancing is well taken, and if the spreads are serving that purpose, than by all means, keep on with the wider collars.

As for the cycling -- Lapsed Endurance Athletes Unite! I've scaled way back on my running (like: none), but there was a time when I was running a marathon or two. I told myself that as I hit middle age, I'd have to branch off into triathaloning, but lately most of the branching off I've done has been into posting on menswear message boards and Irish Whiskey.



> Speaking of Flusser, I finally received my copy of Dressing the Man for my birthday last week. Antongiavanni's The Suit also received. Both very well written and I'm learning loads as I go through them. Highly recommended to anyone who hasn't read these.



Well written? Even the parts where Flusser refers to Gary Cooper as "Master Gary"? The writing is so precious, I think I went into insulin shock.




>


Likes:
* Fabric on the jacket.
* Weave on the tie. Nice grenadine.

Sometimes I'll do something similar where I'll pair a textured tie with a textured suit or shirt, and I worry that its too much. (I think I discussed this a few posts ago where I changed out a tie.) Sometimes it is. Variation on texture is important.

Not Liking Quite So Much:
* The cut of the jacket, especially the bottom. Length is shortish, but there's also a little flaring going on there.




> What possessed him?


Here lies the face of madness. He got so advanced, it's like he experienced the sartorial equivalent of staring too long into the face of Cthulhu. This is all we are left with.

And speaking of madness:










The tie is a BB slim Mogador, but to tell you the truth, I can't find anything Mogador about it -- just seems like a silk satin/twill combo. In any case, it's knocking on the door of being a repp tie; I think the hard finish (i.e., the shiney-ness) elevates its formality to a level where it works with my black work suit.









Double-sided Silver knot cufflinks, courtesy of Links of London. Like I said before, double sided cufflinks are getting trickier to find these days. (Kent Wang notwithstanding.) Outside of a pair of silver faux button links (the kind that are carved to look like regular buttons, complete with divots where the holes would be), these were the only ones that the Links of London counter offered. *Links* of London -- their business was built around cufflinks, so you'd think they'd have more, but alas. Their website actually has a couple that are more my speed, and I'll have to talk to the gal that manages their concession about trying to get them.


----------



## johnpark11

Shawl Lapel said:


> The picture of the jacket by itself is closer to the true appearance than the overall picture. It's a small pattern but primarily looks brown. Shirt is white, and the tie is a deeper red than the picture shows. Black pants and shoes..
> 
> johnpark11: liking that shirt, and the AEs, which model/color?


Thank! They are Larchmont in Chocolate Brown. I love the color.


----------



## johnpark11

Thanks Col. All good stuff. You and Shaver changed my perspective on showing too much PS. Thank you. 

The one pic was matchy, but I did it for the 1st day of Pinktober and big sis is a survivor. Pink every day for me this month...


----------



## firedancer

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello everyone !
> I was asked to go to a function and fund raiser and this is what I wore .
> 
> The suit was thrifted for $12.50 If I remember correctly and its a light grey /greenish color with a thin pinstripe set about an inch apart and the buttons are a light green and very "flat" .
> 
> Can any of you tell me about what year or era this suit might be from?
> 
> I had the slacks let out in the waist and the pant leg hem was corrected .
> 
> My tailor also moved the buttons out about an inch ,but I think it still could be let out a little bit more .
> A Light grey shirt with a tie that I also thrifted ,and although I have a grey Fedora ,I thought the black one looked better for some reason ?
> 
> I hope Col. Mustard checks in so he can "go over" my look ! :icon_pale:
> 
> All the Best , Fashion Frank


Hi Frank, 
I really like the suit on you but it's got some major problems going on.

The fact that your tailor moves the button is throwing off the balance
On your whole right side and it shows. 
I know that this may seem like an easy fix but it's hardly ever worth it. Pay the extra dough to get the suit taken out from the sides or back center if needed.

That's the fun of thrifting, finding good suits at bargain prices. The key, which you'll learn, is calculating fit off the thrift rack and cost of alterations into the equation. Sometimes a bargain just isn't if something is going to require major surgery.

You'll learn.


----------



## Col. Mustard

johnpark11 said:


> Thanks Col. All good stuff. You and Shaver changed my perspective on showing too much PS. Thank you.


Sure, but keep in mind that if you want to go _The Full Draper,_ you have to measure that pocket square exposure in millimeters.











> The one pic was matchy, but I did it for the 1st day of Pinktober and big sis is a survivor. Pink every day for me this month...


Yeah, we had a Breast Cancer Awareness day at my job too, and I went for this at the 11th hour.








(This is actually taken from a thread here where I was demonstrating Paul Winston's suggestion for a wedding outfit, and I used the same combo for our Pink Day.)

This actually taught me a very valuable lesson: _*NEVER*_ wear an un-ironed OCBD shirt with a suit and tie. At least if you're me, that is. I felt uncomfortable the entire day


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan:

Flat straps are still king, but I am now more open-minded towards the beefroll.

Col. Mustard:

You'd be surprised how many systems of measurement have been built up around my knuckle. :smile: (I have no idea what that joke means.) 

I don't really think the jacket is "too short," I think it's a touch short. Still works, though. The Hober tie is very nice. Is your distaste for "medallion" ties limited to those with larger-scale patterns like that, or do you also not like Macclesfield-ish designs? Also, I think those are great cufflinks.

Shawl Lapel:

First of all, please take this in the light-hearted tone in which it is intended. I sound a bit harsh, but my intent is not to be rude at all. I like the way you cut the pictures together quite a bit, and the tie / square seems pretty good in terms of pattern. Now, my handful of objections:

Don't wear a brown jacket with black pants. I will now admit, if you go back through this thread, you can find me wearing a brown-ish jacket with black jeans. That undermines my point a bit, BUT I wasn't attempting to dress in a classic way. I'm wearing jeans. Black jeans. With brown shoes, and a brown coat. That is completely wrong. I did it, I liked it, I posted it. Don't ever do either of those things under any circumstances, if you want to be truly well-dressed in a classic idiom, which is what I feel you're going for.

Also, I don't particularly like black dress pants, in general. Unless you're going to meet the definition of my user name (sans the terrible pun) and be "willfully unprincipled," you have to wear black shoes. I find that all black from the waist down makes it tough to strike a good visual balance. It also looks a little waiter-like, and worst of all, it bores me. I'm also not sure you should wear black shoes with a brown coat, either, though that's an issue we could discuss. With that coat, I'd suggest light gray trousers with burgundy or dark brown shoes, or mid-gray trousers with shoes either darker or lighter than the pants. Charcoal pants could work, but then you'd want shoes lighter than your pants, to create visual balance.


----------



## Jovan

Col. Mustard: That is the outfit that, when my neighbour saw me, said I looked like a menswear salesman.

Don't worry, he meant it in a good way. :icon_smile_wink:

I like the patch pockets and everything on that blazer too much to dump it. It's a Brooks Brothers classic that they just don't make (very well) anymore. However, the spread collar may have been a misstep with that sort of casual detail. If I had skipped the pocket square or stuffed it instead, maybe used an OCBD instead, would it maybe have worked better? I appreciate the comments on the madras blazer outfit. It is fun to wear indeed and got a lot of mileage in Florida.


----------



## upr_crust

Mon Colonel, I will delay the pleasure of responding to your comments until this evening - they are too voluminous and too interesting for me to use my barely-there early-morning reptilian brain to reply. When my brain is a bit more of a functional organ (i.e. this evening), I will comment on your comments.

The weather in NYC promises to be horrible today - warm and wet - and today's attire reflects this - an ensemble in which I don't really care if I'm rained on or not.

Jacket, trousers, shoes - BB
Shirt - LE 
Tie - Lewin
PS - Robert Talbott


----------



## johnpark11

Col. Mustard said:


> Sure, but keep in mind that if you want to go _The Full Draper,_ you have to measure that pocket square exposure in millimeters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we had a Breast Cancer Awareness day at my job too, and I went for this at the 11th hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is actually taken from a thread here where I was demonstrating Paul Winston's suggestion for a wedding outfit, and I used the same combo for our Pink Day.)
> 
> This actually taught me a very valuable lesson: _*NEVER*_ wear an un-ironed OCBD shirt with a suit and tie. At least if you're me, that is. I felt uncomfortable the entire day


Other than the OCBD which I was educated here about wearing with a tie and suit, I like the tone combos. Very Upr Crust (compliment). I'll be stealing that look very soon.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Col... I'll be in search of a better camera, or at least more consistency in my pictures!

Youthful Repp, I know the "rule" of Brown and Black, and honestly the darker color in the pattern of the jacket is navy, but to my (apparently untrained eye :smile black slacks worked better with it. I have grey pants but I think the grey was too dark, and light grey is a suggestion I can work with. And an even better note on creating visual balance. 

I appreciate the constructive criticism, though you thought it seemed harsh, as it is far more applicable than the tongue-lashings solicited from the other forum...


----------



## Fashion Frank

Hello Everyone ,hope everyone is having a good day so far. 

To answer Col. Mustard's question , you are correct that I like the retro look , more like the 1930's and 40's look of the big band leaders and that time period in general.

I also think that my wearing a hat tops off (no pun intended) my look . 
I was also wondering what the time era for that suit might be and was hoping someone could tell me .

I was also thinking that if I just moved that button over a little more that it would take care of that right side blunder.

I look forward to any insight into that suit. 

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon: Your look works okay overall, but you sort of seem to be wearing the top half of one suit with the bottom half of another. It comes down to the jacket detailing, with flap pockets and matching buttons, and that both elements seem to be plain worsted. I like birdseye cloth, but this might not be the perfect use for it. On the other hand, DAT WATCH. YEAH-UH.


Hi YR. My iPhone did real violence to yesterday's outfit. There was more contrast than was suggested by the pics. And thanks for the watch compliment. You know, before I became interested in watches, I had no inkling I'd ever own a Rolex - I considered them vulgar and blingy, and I didn't like the associations. I think this still holds with many of their more garish models - the bi-metals in particular - but there is something very characterful about the older models - domed plexi-glass, mellowed lume on the dial plots and hands, iconic vintage design etc.










Moving on to today - I'm wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket which I picked up yesterday. There's more contrast between jacket and trousers than is suggested in the pics:














































Edit: need to fix tie knot - was in a blinding and sweaty hurry to get to work this morning.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel: Glad I helped. There's a whole sort of netherworld that my posts sometimes occupy: not quite as courteous as this forum usually requires, but a bit more polite than TOF's culture encourages. Relating to your leg sleeves comment, I would trade most of my odd pants for two pairs of (light weight, worsted) flannels: light gray and medium gray. Charcoal is the worst shade of gray to try and pair with a jacket, I feel.

Argon: You perfectly summed-up both my feelings on Rolexes in general _and_ the reason I like that particular one so much. Of course, I say this wearing a Seiko 5 that wants to be a Datejust when it grows up -- I didn't get the connotations of the fluted bezel and Jubilee-ish bracelet when I bought it.

Today's look is good -- though I almost wish you had a non-silk tie, and then a silk square, which I feel would make the texture work better. Alternatively, you could try something like a blue "dress" shirt (poplin, end on end, pinpoint) with a non-bd collar with the same coat/tie and a white square, for sort of a "rich Italian on the weekend" style.

Fashion Frank:

That suit is, like as not, from the late '80s into the early '90s. That's when olive suits and DB jackets with that buttoning style (six showing, one to button, or 6x1) were very popular. I'm not sure how your tailor moved the button, but it seems the jacket hangs a bit oddly on you. For what you paid, it's not too bad, but I think it doesn't "suit" you as much as some of your other suits.

If you're interested in seeking out the style of the '30s and '40s, I suggest you check out some Apparel Arts illustrations, which are really excellent examples of that look.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

One more try for the week, hopefully with better representation of the colors. Jacket repeat, BB shirt, Trump tie, AE MacNeils.


----------



## Brio1

Argon said:


> Hi YR. My iPhone did real violence to yesterday's outfit. There was more contrast than was suggested by the pics. And thanks for the watch compliment. You know, before I became interested in watches, I had no inkling I'd ever own a Rolex - I considered them vulgar and blingy, and I didn't like the associations. I think this still holds with many of their more garish models - the bi-metals in particular - but there is something very characterful about the older models - domed plexi-glass, mellowed lume on the dial plots and hands, iconic vintage design etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on to today - I'm wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket which I picked up yesterday. There's more contrast between jacket and trousers than is suggested in the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: need to fix tie knot - was in a blinding and sweaty hurry to get to work this morning.


Nice shirt. Did you acquire it from BB? (It looks familiar.) Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

Col. Mustard said:


> In reply to your lengthy (and most entertaining) post:
> 
> Plus: Mustache. Don't forget the mustache.
> 
> How could I forget the mustache? Although, until March 2011, I had a Van ****.
> 
> Like Jovan, I'm going to point out the tab collar.
> 
> Scroll through any What Are You Wearing Today thread you like, and I challenge you to find another tab collar. It will be a miracle if you do, and when you do, it will probably be worn by some hipster with horned rim glasses and a weird-beard. My understanding is that Upr_Crust lives and works in the mainstream, and though he throws a lot of his pitches right across the middle of the freaking plate, every so often he manages to make sartorial choices that I don't see anybody else making -- bits of personal style; revisits to old style staples, _non-mainstream choices_ -- and I'd argue that he makes it work within the regular world. Anyone can play kooky dress up for your friggin' college art clique; to reach for the level of flair Upr does and *not* look like he's wearing a costume (and we all know the costume wearers in igent-ville) is pretty high level kung fu. You may not like that kung fu; it may not be the kung fu you practice at your dojo, but it deserves your respect nonetheless.
> That said, I like the lapels on the vest too, but I think the pocket watch may be a bridge too far.
> I refer to my previous statement, where I had a Van **** up until March 2011, and once upon a time, I WAS an art student (Rhode Island School of Design, 1973-75 - then I woke up). I do have a taste for the retro, especially the rather more formal aspects of retro attire - glad that you like the tab collars and the lapeled waistcoats. Too bad you don't like the watch chain - it has sentimental value, and it will be featured most times that I'm wearing a three-piece suit (more common in cooler weather, which in NYC will arrive next week).
> 
> In light of my tl;dr dissertation on matchiness, let me just say that I not only think that that's a great looking pocket square in its own right, but like the fact that the square is primarily blue, and bringing in some nice variation to things. (Sure, it's the same blue in the tie and windowpane, but...it's a great looking pocket square.)
> 
> I looked up Ashear on google, and could only find resale. Is this a brand that is no longer in business?
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the ensemble, and the pocket square in question was one found among my late husband's effects after he died, so I appropriated it, and, as he was nearly a generation older than myself, he had things from sources no longer extant, hence, no Ashear. So sorry - although I myself bought an Ashear PS back in the early 80's, which I also still wear on occasion.
> 
> Okay, I think you just keep wearing this suit to rub in the fact that I can't have it.
> 
> But it got me thinking: Are there any rules of etiquette when it comes to black pinstripe? Does it usually follow the same rules of black: i.e., informal eveningwear?
> 
> Regardless, it's a striking outfit. The pinstripes are sharp and striking, and the tie, with pink on black (and another stripe no less), is striking too. The lines are so sharp, you could floss your teeth with them.
> 
> The suit in question was purchased at the Brooks Bros. on Newbury St., in Boston, as I was doing research for a friend who wanted a total makeover ( a very tall and rather heavy friend - it was something of an adventure). I cared less that the suit was black than I cared that I looked good in it (and it was marked down by 66% or so - which appealed to my essentially miserly nature).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double-sided Silver knot cufflinks, courtesy of Links of London. Like I said before, double sided cufflinks are getting trickier to find these days. (Kent Wang notwithstanding.) Outside of a pair of silver faux button links (the kind that are carved to look like regular buttons, complete with divots where the holes would be), these were the only ones that the Links of London counter offered. *Links* of London -- their business was built around cufflinks, so you'd think they'd have more, but alas. Their website actually has a couple that are more my speed, and I'll have to talk to the gal that manages their concession about trying to get them.
> 
> Links of London has gone whole hog into the women's jewelry business, both here and in the UK - your experience is not too far from mine in this regard, even in the Jermyn St. store.





johnpark11 said:


> Other than the OCBD which I was educated here about wearing with a tie and suit, I like the tone combos. Very Upr Crust (compliment). I'll be stealing that look very soon.



"Very Upr Crust (compliment)?" Ooh, dear - I seem to making a name for myself. Shall have to nip that in the bud . . .

But seriously, thank you.


----------



## WAZAKA

*New to forum, so here is a new suit!*

I have been reading the forum for some time, but just got around to joining, so I figured what better way to celebrate than wearing my newest suit for the first time! It is an E. Zegna grey plaid 2 piece suit in the Milano fit. It is a 41 and I am a perfect 38 so it was definitely big to start with but I got a great deal and had been looking for one so I didn't pass it up. My tailor brought it in as much as she felt comfortable. It is a bit loose for my usual taste but I think will be a great traveling suit as it is supremely comfortable and does not wrinkle at all. I am also happy with the waist taper that she was able to fit into it. She does not like doing buttonholes so I hand sewed them in. I think they turned out quite nice. As for the rest, the shoes are grey suede and brown leather saddle shoes made by Bass, a thrifted tie, tie clip and cuff links, lavender striped Stanford Executive Dress shirt, and some dark blue dress socks of some sort. Also, please pardon the excessive break in the pants. I had already started to get ready for bed and forgot to put my belt back on. Possibly thinking about some buttons on for suspenders. Any thoughts? Any comments or critiques are welcome.







[/URL]


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel said:


> One more try for the week, hopefully with better representation of the colors. Jacket repeat, BB shirt, Trump tie, AE MacNeils.


Your best that I've seen this week. That is the first "Donald Trump" tie I've seen that I haven't _hated_ -- also the first I've seen that the man himself wouldn't wear. I like everything else too, even the orange socks. The blues match a lot, but it works fine. If the square had any more blue in it, the whole thing would fall apart for me.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If the square had any more blue in it, the whole thing would fall apart for me.


 Fair enough! I'm still looking for the right tie and/or pants for this jacket. Not sure if the navy pindot was the best choice (especially with the navy slacks) but it passed out of what I had.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday before a long weekend, and not a moment too soon. Something new in the mix - haven't worn this suit since the spring . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon: You perfectly summed-up both my feelings on Rolexes in general _and_ the reason I like that particular one so much. Of course, I say this wearing a Seiko 5 that wants to be a Datejust when it grows up -- I didn't get the connotations of the fluted bezel and Jubilee-ish bracelet when I bought it.
> 
> Today's look is good -- though I almost wish you had a non-silk tie, and then a silk square, which I feel would make the texture work better. Alternatively, you could try something like a blue "dress" shirt (poplin, end on end, pinpoint) with a non-bd collar with the same coat/tie and a white square, for sort of a "rich Italian on the weekend" style.


Thanks for the suggestions, YR. A "rich Italian on the weekend" style - I like that! Will try out those suggestions for sure.


----------



## Argon

Brio1 said:


> Nice shirt. Did you acquire it from BB? (It looks familiar.) Thanks.


Thanks. yes, the shirt is from BB.


----------



## Argon

Casual Friday today. Haven't worn jeans a great deal this year, but bought a few raw denim United Stock Dry Goods pairs recently and they fit me so well that I decided to jean up today.

Apologies for horrible photo quality.

Pebble grain brogued boots: Peal & Co
White BD shirt: BB
Sweater: Tommy Hilfiger
Jacket: Howick
Watch: vintage Sub.
Jeans: United Stock Dry Goods raw selvedge denim (fabric made in Japan; jeans sewn in US)


----------



## arkirshner

Col. Mustard said:


> Fairly unassailable. But...I think it's tricky in terms of where to wear it. A patch pocket, bronze button, by-the-book blazer like that might not be appropriate for the office. The tie makes it too dressy for just about anything else. If there was still a 1950s-60s country club culture, I could definitely see it working there, but as it is, I think it's a toughie to find an environment where this look could really_ live. _(Except for -- and Jovan, please forgive me for saying this -- a Young Republican mixer.) I speak of this from firsthand experience -- I have several versions of this outfit that I own and like, and they are all ready to go if I ever have an opportunity to travel back in time to 1961.


I know nothing about young, California Republicans, but in my provincial part of the world, a blazer with stripe tie has a wider usage.


----------



## johnpark11

Still in the 90s in Orlando so I am still in summer colors



SC. J crew
Shirt. Ike beher. Very light pink. 
Trousers. J crew
Tie and PS. BB


----------



## johnpark11

Wazaka


Like the suit. I think the trousers are took long as are the sleeves. It's a busy fabric so showing some cuff would be a nice touch. Maybe a white line handkerchief too

Still a little big in the midsection. Overall, you're young and trim and should were your suit that way. IMO. Love the fabric in that suit... Nice find.


----------



## WAZAKA

johnpark11 said:


> WazakaLike the suit. I think the trousers are took long as are the sleeves. It's a busy fabric so showing some cuff would be a nice touch. Maybe a white line handkerchief tooStill a little big in the midsection. Overall, you're young and trim and should were your suit that way. IMO. Love the fabric in that suit... Nice find.


Johnpark, I agree. I usually wear my suits a bit more fitted, but according to my tailor this is all we have to work with. I don't agree with her but there are slim pickings in my current area if the world. When I lived in The LA area it was a different story. I personally love loud plaids just as much as classic pinstripes or a subdued check. Tomorrow I've got a suit of a similar fabric, but completely different cut planned. Thank you for the pocket square advice. I think that would help the look quite a bit, as would suspenders to help hold the break in the pant leg where it should be.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Lots of things to talk about, but I'll have more time to settle in and talk about things later. For the time being:








This is "Mudmee" pocket square I got from Sam Hober on my last order. The actual color of the sucker is tricky to pin down -- the primary color is brown, but depending on the lighting and angle, the grid looks almost orange. I try to tread very lightly into _the paisley zone_ these days, but this old tie has colors that seem to play well with whatever I put with it, and while the pattern has all the action of a paisley, the bearing is kinda dignified. To me, anyway. At worst, I suppose it looks like upholstery.


----------



## johnpark11

Event at Disney tonight

Trousers. Ban Rep
Shirt. Penguin
Shoes. Cole Haan
Watch. Victorinox
Socks. Nope


Little flash with the belt.


----------



## Jovan

johnpark11: Belt would have looked better if you tucked in your shirt.  Otherwise, good outfit overall.


----------



## johnpark11

Jovan said:


> johnpark11: Belt would have looked better if you tucked in your shirt.  Otherwise, good outfit overall.


You have much to learn young jovan. The beauty is getting the right person to notice the belt.


----------



## Jovan

It got rather nippy this morning.


----------



## johnpark11

Jovan said:


> It got rather nippy this morning.


Like.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard:

The paisley zone is an awesome place to be. I have quite a few large-scale paisleys like that -- I like them, but they're a bit hard to wear. Some of the Hober large scale madders would make excellent pocket squares, though.


----------



## Fashion Frank

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Col. Mustard:
> 
> The paisley zone is an awesome place to be. I have quite a few large-scale paisleys like that -- I like them, but they're a bit hard to wear.


Hello All I trust we all had a good Sunday ! 
Today being the Lords Day this is what I wore to Holy Mass.

I had to quote the above due to the tie, I am sure Col. Mustard will be happy to weight in not just on my ensemble but on the pro's and con's of paisley.

Just when I thought I had the "look" going , paisley is "out " :icon_scratch: !

All the Best , Fashion Frank

P.S. By the way, I like that tie your wearing Col. Mustard the shades remind me of pastels , "mellow" looking .


----------



## WAZAKA

Today is a fitted slim suit. Brown plaid suit by stafford, white pin twill shirt by George, I think I got the tie from my high school ROTC program, either that or the Coast Guard, shoes are chocolate brown suede chukkas by bass.

Jovan,
Waistcoats always make for a great look and are very comfortable in my opinion. Very nice.

John park,
I agree with the others that it would look better tucked as it a pretty cool belt, but if that strategy is working for you then all the power to ya.


----------



## poorboy

Hi Frank,

Are those sunglasses prescription? If not, your look would be greatly improved if you went to non mirrored sunglasses. The experts will have to chime in, but I'm not sure if the yellow tie is on a background that makes it pop. A different knot may also look a little more trendy than the one you've tied in that photo.


----------



## WAZAKA

I'm a little envious of the hat. I'm trying to get my wife to buy me a nice one for Christmas. I think the mellow yellow paisley works well. Great church outfit. Two questions. 1. How did you get your pocket square like that? 2. Why just the middle button? Is it just preference, or is it how that particular suit is cut?


----------



## poorboy

WAZAKA said:


> Today is a fitted slim suit. Brown plaid suit by stafford, white pin twill shirt by George, I think I got the tie from my high school ROTC program, either that or the Coast Guard, shoes are chocolate brown suede chukkas by bass.
> 
> Jovan,
> Waistcoats always make for a great look and are very comfortable in my opinion. Very nice.
> 
> John park,
> I agree with the others that it would look better tucked as it a pretty cool belt, but if that strategy is working for you then all the power to ya.


Young man's suit. Where it as much as you can while you can!


----------



## nlieb

First day at work!

Hickey freedman boardroom suit, navy with baby blue pin head. Blue black and purple check and microcheck charles tyrwhitt shirt with spread collar. Red, white, and black geometric design Turnbull and Asser bowtie. Black ae park aves. I tried and failed to capture my navy with red stripe pantherella socks, which I matched to the bowtie (quite proud of myself for that). See attached picture.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlieb

I look much better standing



Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnpark11

SC. Boss
Trousers. Ban Rep
Shirt. Boss
Tie and handkerchief BB
Shoes. AE.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Nlieb: You seem to be showing rather a lot of cuff -- like, two inches. Is that just your pose in those photos? I don't think I'd wear a bowtie on my first day, but if that's how you roll then more power to you.

Johnpark11: You look good, but you'd look better if you puffed those PSes instead of folding them -- they are silk, right? I'm jealous of your weather. I had to break out a lined trenchcoat today.


----------



## poorboy

Picked up my new Samuelsohn suit, Eton shirt and Canali tie today. Nothing fancy. Just your basic solid navy suit.


----------



## mattdillon




----------



## johnpark11

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nlieb: You seem to be showing rather a lot of cuff -- like, two inches. Is that just your pose in those photos? I don't think I'd wear a bowtie on my first day, but if that's how you roll then more power to you.
> 
> Johnpark11: You look good, but you'd look better if you puffed those PSes instead of folding them -- they are silk, right? I'm jealous of your weather. I had to break out a lined trenchcoat today.


Thanks Repp. Pretty much always linen PS for me. Might grab a silk or 2 and puff it.


----------



## johnpark11

mattdillon said:


>


Like!


----------



## johnpark11

poorboy said:


> Picked up my new Samuelsohn suit, Eton shirt and Canali tie today. Nothing fancy. Just your basic solid navy suit.


Sharp!


----------



## mattdillon

Opps forgot. JPress wool flanner suit.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Well given the change of weather, I feel like a parka is in order.


----------



## mattdillon




----------



## Jovan

johnpark11 said:


> Like.


Thanks!



WAZAKA said:


> Today is a fitted slim suit. Brown plaid suit by stafford, white pin twill shirt by George, I think I got the tie from my high school ROTC program, either that or the Coast Guard, shoes are chocolate brown suede chukkas by bass.
> 
> Jovan,
> Waistcoats always make for a great look and are very comfortable in my opinion. Very nice.
> 
> John park,
> I agree with the others that it would look better tucked as it a pretty cool belt, but if that strategy is working for you then all the power to ya.


IMO, I think the suit would look better without a black tie. I like that you chose a single breasted peak lapel.

Thanks for the compliment, however it's actually a Banana Republic (GASP!) cardigan, not a waistcoat.  Though I'd definitely wear a sleeveless cardigan and have had my eye on the one from Woolovers.



nlieb said:


> I look much better standing
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Much better. But I agree with YRR that there's a lot of cuff showing and that a bow tie may not have been advisable on the first day. And please, PLEASE rotate your photos so we don't have to crane our neck. 



poorboy said:


> Picked up my new Samuelsohn suit, Eton shirt and Canali tie today. Nothing fancy. Just your basic solid navy suit.


Fantastic. I would opt for a four in hand knot, as the tie looks substantial enough already, but these look great.



mattdillon said:


>


_The_ Matt Dillon? 

This is a solid looking combination. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mattdillon




----------



## johnpark11

_The_ Matt Dillon? 

Johnny Drama's brother? Victory!


----------



## nlieb

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nlieb: You seem to be showing rather a lot of cuff -- like, two inches. Is that just your pose in those photos? I don't think I'd wear a bowtie on my first day, but if that's how you roll then more power to you.
> 
> Johnpark11: You look good, but you'd look better if you puffed those PSes instead of folding them -- they are silk, right? I'm jealous of your weather. I had to break out a lined trenchcoat today.


I don't know. Sometimes the cuff shows with that suit, sometimes it doesn't.

With regards to the bowtie, it's sort of become a signature thing for me. This is a sales job, fittingly selling custom clothing (somewhere between mtm and bespoke - suits are made with paper patterns, full canvassing, fully custom designs, and are made by expert tailors in the US, but measurements are taken by the salesman and there is no basted second fitting), so eccentricity is to be desired to the extent that it gets customers talking to you. I had one person ask me to teach him how to tie a bowtie. Another lamented that he could no longer wear his large collection of bowties due to his job.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlieb

Once I make a few sales I'll be able to afford one of our suits, and I'll be damned if that cuff problem remains a problem. Damn long-ass arms!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Nleib, you have found the perfect job environment in which to wear a bowtie. 

johnpark11: You could try puffing the colorful linen, but silk squares are great. The really nice thing about them is how they make it easier to wear a rough-textured tie, and with your climate I bet some linen ties would be a nice move.


----------



## WAZAKA

Today's work garb:
Shirt: Pebble Beach
Pants: Stafford
Socks: some sort of bamboo rayon, cotton blend
Shoes: bass
Belt: Pebble Beach
Watch: Rolex Air King
Baby: Kathy


----------



## WAZAKA

mattdillon said:


>


Amazing fabric! I wish we could see the cut of the whole suit.


----------



## WAZAKA

Very sharp John Park. I may have to keep an eye open for that tie next time that I'm at a BB. Personally I like the folded ps. Makes for a cleaner look, and allows attention to go else where... Like to that tie.


----------



## nlieb

johnpark11 said:


> _The_ Matt Dillon?
> 
> Johnny Drama's brother? Victory!


I'm pretty sure the actor Matt Dillon lives in my hometown of Mamaroneck, NY, not in New Haven, CT. He used to come visit my middle school, which was also where he was "discovered" while cutting class to smoke a cigarette. I asked him a bunch of rude questions to the effect that I wasn't impressed that he was an A-list actor. I was a pretty bratty kid. My sister went to Yale and from what she told me I'm pretty sure the crime rate is too high there for A-List actors. Well dressed dude, though.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## upr_crust

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's back to work we go (after a three-day weekend). The weather is cooler in NYC, and I can now dig out the double-breasted and three-piece suits from their hiding places.

Suit, shirt, and tie - BB
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - The British Museum (in honor of Her Majesty's Diamond Jubilee)
Shoes - Finsbury


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

mattdillon:

You're having fun, and I like that, but I can't help but wonder how you would look if you dressed with the same exuberance while wearing quieter clothes. I'm moving towards simpler gear myself -- fewer patterns and more subtle colors. Part of this is due to my environment -- dressing the way I want is rather attention-getting as it is, and so I want to specifics of my dress to belie my personality (I'm not exactly "buttoned-down" anywhere except my collar) rather than compete with it. I don't find it boring, either, though I once would have -- it's just a more subtle style. It's like the difference between pure poetry and rock lyrics. Both are good, but although they share a lot they are very different.

WAZAKA:

I think the same advice could go for you, too. You've posted larger pictures than MD, so I can give you fit feedback (to the best of my limited abilities). Your polo shirt look isn't exactly my favorite -- brightly-colored polo shirts remind me of store uniforms. I'm also not crazy about the fit -- you could go probably down a size. This, IMHO, is closer to how a polo shirt should fit -- though this might be a little too tight. https://www.voxsartoria.com/post/31697828696/the-lacoste-tennis-shirt-not-polo

I'm also not crazy about saddle shoes with suits that aren't summery cotton. I think the black tie does work with that brown suit, though navy would be better. Based on what you've posted, it might not hurt you to rely a little more heavily on a few really good basics. Of course, that reflects my own ethos -- I'd trade my closet of thrifted imperfect tweeds for one really great one, for example.

Edit: I just noticed the white belt. Seriously consider never wearing it again. :smile:


----------



## johnpark11

A little casual today (no tie) based on my audience. But, feeling sexy!

Suit. BB Fitz
Shirt. Neiman Marcus house brand
PS. BB
Shoes. AE


----------



## Col. Mustard

A lot of this feedback goes all the way back to a few days ago. We were all so much younger then, weren't we? *Sigh.* 


Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You'd be surprised how many systems of measurement have been built up around my knuckle. :smile: (I have no idea what that joke means.)


Okay, I'm just going to let that one alone.




> Is your distaste for "medallion" ties limited to those with larger-scale patterns like that, or do you also not like Macclesfield-ish designs? Also, I think those are great cufflinks.


I think with medallion patterns, (and with a lot of "all-overs"), it's easy to look cheap. I think they were overused in the 90s and early 2000s by low end retailers (some of whom I worked for), and when I see them, even if they were on the most expensive tie in the world, those are the associations that come to mind. But I am coming around to a new attitude, especially when I see stuff like this:










And thanks about the cufflinks -- I think they're one of those classic designs that it's hard to go wrong with. I have a few silk knot ones as well. Basically my entire cufflink assortment right now consists of some form of knot. On the other hand, I found these on the Links of London website, and my pal who manages the LoL counter at my store said she'll get them in for me.





Jovan said:


> Col. Mustard: That is the outfit that, when my neighbour saw me, said I looked like a menswear salesman.





Jovan said:


> Don't worry, he meant it in a good way. :icon_smile_wink:



I think if he'd said "You look like a used car salesman," I can see where that might have been a problem. I'd be inclined to think "menswear salesman" means that you just have to look nice for your job. 




> I like the patch pockets and everything on that blazer too much to dump it. It's a Brooks Brothers classic that they just don't make (very well) anymore. However, the spread collar may have been a misstep with that sort of casual detail. If I had skipped the pocket square or stuffed it instead, maybe used an OCBD instead, would it maybe have worked better?


I'd never suggest you dump the blazer. It's a *great* blazer that could be styled a gazillion different ways. I have no problem with the spread either.. I just think the _page one, paragraph one_ look from the trad playbook (Blue blazer? Check. Grey slacks? Check. Regimental tie? Check.) may not be the most versatile way to go these days. In fact, I think with just a couple of tweaks, you can steer things into a more usable direction.










I did 2 things here.*

1. I swapped out the brass buttons for horn.* 
Look, I'll always have respect for the traditional brass button blazer -- I have three (!) in my closet right now, no joke. But I also recognize that brass buttoned blazers just aren't the wardrobe staples they used to be. Why?

At face value and divorced from any cultural preconceptions, I would argue that brass buttons make a blazer more _ornamental. _ Brass buttons rise to the level of _adornment, _adornment that not only calls attention to itself, but makes the whole jacket more appropriate for an occasion where adornment would be in order: Social engagements, special events. Ceremonies where someone wins a yachting trophy.

Which brings us to another issue: blazers carry a degree of cultural baggage. Although they used to be a staple of the middle class I think they're becoming the jacket equivalent of the contrast collar shirt, i.e., _Cartoon rich guy-wear._ Also: Prep schools, and basically the first big boy jacket your mom buys you. Very _nice young man circa 1962_. These associations can be easily bucked (or embraced, depending on your mood), but when you add the repp tie, it's kinda tricky.

If just for the sake of experimentation, let's see what happens when we get away from them.

I think horn buttons are simply more effective in creating a modest yet still _dressed_ presentation. Less costumey, and appropriate not just for dinner, but for grown up stuff like the office, the cocktail bar, and yeah, if you have to, even that ceremony where you'll be getting that yachting trophy.

And lest you think that horn buttons are a heresy against blazer orthodoxy, I can dig up images from the 1930s which show horn-button blazers large and in charge. 
 
*2. I switched the repp for a solid black. *

The regimental tie with the blazer and greys was, again, page one/paragraph one from the Trad Handbook. It's classic, clean-cut, old-timey, conservative and...a little cliche. It's a look that manages to be both _safe_ and _costumey_ at the same time, or at least takes it right up to that costume line. Sometimes costume is fine -- as the internet's Vox Sartoria calls it, "mid-20th Century clothing reenactment" -- if that's the world you've created for yourself. I make a lot of jokes about the Young Republicans here, and that's because I think this ascetic is really appealing to the young conservative midset -- clean-cut traditionalism (that harkens back to before the rise of Johnson's welfare state)

So I took the dark tones in your tie, and expanded them over the stripes to where it looks black. I used to be resistant to solid black, thinking it looked too funereal, but I've come around to where I think the starkness can be effective and decidedly unfussy.

So the changes I implemented aren't really that radical. I think the worst I could be accused of doing it making the outfit more boring, but I think I just made the stylistic influences a little more anonymous, putting the focus back on _you_ and not what you're wearing.

It occurred to me that I may have been even trying put you in Italian businessman mode (or at least Italian businessman as the iGent universe understands it).










Until I realized that I was actually turning you into Sean Connery.









Which goes back to the foundational premise of the universe: _All roads lead to Sean Connery._



Argon said:


> You know, before I became interested in watches, I had no inkling I'd ever own a Rolex - I considered them vulgar and blingy, and I didn't like the associations. I think this still holds with many of their more garish models - the bi-metals in particular - but there is something very characterful about the older models - domed plexi-glass, mellowed lume on the dial plots and hands, iconic vintage design etc.


According to the Col. Mustard's Sean Connery Litmus Test, Rolex's are A-OK. In fact, here's the one he wore in in Goldfinger. 
















In the words of Paris Hilton, _That's hot._ (And Argon, you can now see my inspiration for putting the Nato strap on Hamilton I'm getting (even though the Hamilton has a silver dial rather than black.))

Yet again:_ All roads lead to Sean Connery._




> Moving on to today - I'm wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket which I picked up yesterday. There's more contrast between jacket and trousers than is suggested in the pics:





> Edit: need to fix tie knot - was in a blinding and sweaty hurry to get to work this morning.


Right on! This outfit is reaching for greatness. I really like this. I'm almost inclined to think the shirt is too much against the check of the jacket, but screw it -- this is a country outift that Luciano Barbera would be proud to wear, The only mild hang up left is the necktie knot, which isn't that bad, but I still don't understand. Argon, _I'm a moron_, and if I can get the friggin' knots right, so can you. 

Now it's time for some *Tough Talk for Teens (tm).*




WAZAKA said:


> I have been reading the forum for some time,


So none of the flack you are about to read should come as any shock whatsoever. What you are about to read is very basic menswear forum feedback.




> but just got around to joining, so I figured what better way to celebrate than wearing my newest suit for the first time! It is an E. Zegna grey plaid 2 piece suit in the Milano fit. It is a 41 and I am a perfect 38 so it was definitely big to start with but I got a great deal and had been looking for one so I didn't pass it up.


So if you've been reading this forum and all the other forums and blogs like it, you may have caught on to the fact that there are *3 things that are the most important factors when buying a suit*. Here they are, in order:

1. Fit.

2. Fit.

3. Fit.

There's a fourth one on which there is some debate in the iGent community, so for the sake of thoroughness, let me include it:

4. Fit.

Are you getting the picture? 

In the passage quoted above, you admit to _deliberately _buying a suit that was much larger than your actual size. There is a limit to what alterations can do. You only take in a suit so far.* I don't care if the suit is made of solid gold, hand sewn by fairies with needles made from the horns of unicorns, if the suit is nearly 2 sizes too big, you will look like crap. I don't care if you got it as part of the greatest deal in the world -- I don't care if they paid you to take it -- if the suit is nearly 2 sizes too big, you will look like crap.
*
So it's no surprised that when I look at this outfit, I think this suit looks like...Let's just say that it's not your best work.




> My tailor brought it in as much as she felt comfortable.  It is a bit loose for my usual taste but I think will be a great traveling suit as it is supremely comfortable and does not wrinkle at all. I am also happy with the waist taper that she was able to fit into it. She does not like doing buttonholes so I hand sewed them in.


When I first read this, this is the point where my head was swimming.

First of all, add "*I don't care how comfortable it is*" to the rant I was on above. Comfort is subordinate to fit. If it fits, it should be comfortable anyway. Secondly, I don't see any waist taper. (And don't think you're trying for a sack suit here.) Thirdly, what "buttonholes" did you have to sew in that your seamstress would not do? Fourthly, if you're making a legitimate request for your tailor, she should freaking do it. If she can't, you need to find a tailor who will. It's like having a barber that doesn't trim hair around the ears, and you're forced to do it yourself. 


> I think they turned out quite nice. As for the rest, the shoes are grey suede and brown leather saddle shoes made by Bass, a thrifted tie, tie clip and cuff links, lavender striped Stanford Executive Dress shirt, and some dark blue dress socks of some sort. Also, please pardon the excessive break in the pants. I had already started to get ready for bed and forgot to put my belt back on.


Look, my pictures are as crappy as anybody's, but if I know I'm taking the picture, I'll at least stage manage the circumstance enough to where anything as controllable as wearing a freaking belt will be sorted out before I take the picture. And then if I somehow forget, I'll go back, put the belt on, and then take the picture again. It's not like you're wasting film.


> Possibly thinking about some buttons on for suspenders. Any thoughts? Any comments or critiques are welcome.


 








So I guess what I'm saying, Wazaka, is that I'm not a huge fan of this suit.

Since you posted this, you've come out with some pics that are vastly superior, so I'm not sure why you'd choose this suit to make your first impression here. As far as this suit goes, if I had a magic wand, I'd say shorten the pants, shorten the sleeves, shorten the hem of the jacket, take in the sides, and never buy this size again. And may god have mercy on your soul.

Sorry if this was a little harsh, but they say tough love is the best love. Again, I've seen your other pics, and those are definitely more on target, and I look forward to seeing more of your efforts in time to come.

But I think the bigger question here is Why can't we all just learn that the key is simply to look like Sean Connery. I mean, he--









Okay, nevermind.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Brio1 said:


> Nice shirt. Did you acquire it from BB? (It looks familiar.) Thanks.


Ha ha, me too!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Fashion Frank said:


> Can any of you tell me about what year or era this suit might be from?


To me, that suit says "80s!!"

The closure needs to be fixed (80s had the buttons together like that) and since it closes low, I'd make it a 4X.

Classic 6X DBs usually close from the center row.

Speaking of the 80s, you remind me a little of Clerence Beeks. (Trading Places)


----------



## blairrob

WouldaShoulda said:


> Speaking of the 80s, you remind me a little of Clerence Beeks. (Trading Places)


Beware of amorous apes reaching out from that fence.


----------



## WAZAKA

Colonel Mustard, you sir have a lot of time in your hands. Yes, the fit is most important with any suit, but as this one is still in the shaping mode I'm not too worried. I just tried it out for a day and my tailor will be able to make the additional changes. If you have any references for a more competent tailor in Northern michigan I would love to have their info. You are right about the belt thing for sure, sloth and laze and nothing else. As for first impressions I'm not looking for a job or a date, just a forum to chat on so not worried there either. Thank you for your extremely thourough critique. After the final tweaks are made I will repost and wait your comments. I figure if one day I can get a suit approved here, then I will be heading in the right direction. 

Oh, an I like the white belt. It works great for talking golf at work, for some reason they like it and that brings clients. So the belt stays. 

Upr crust, nice double breasted suit. I just picked up one at a thrift store and have no experience with them, so we will see how that goes. 

Jovan,
Thanks for the comment. I'll try a different tie next time.


----------



## Col. Mustard

WAZAKA said:


> Colonel Mustard, you sir have a lot of time in your hands.


Yeah, I can see how it would seem that way. But I'm just getting around to commenting on stuff from days ago, and my post rate is dwindling to once per week. The one post I do make, I try to make a good 'un.



> Yes, the fit is most important with any suit, but as this one is still in the shaping mode I'm not too worried. I just tried it out for a day and my tailor will be able to make the additional changes.


[
If you are still in the fitting process, then you are still in the fitting process. I'll retract my criticism and resubmit when you resubmit the finished product. In the meantime, at least the shoulder seemed okay, and that's the hardest part for a tailor to rebuild. Maybe all is not lost.



> If you have any references for a more competent tailor in Northern michigan I would love to have their info.


You might try here.



> You are right about the belt thing for sure, sloth and laze and nothing else.


Sloth and laze: Those two words are emblazoned on my family crest.



> As for first impressions I'm not looking for a job or a date, just a forum to chat on so not worried there either.


Yeah, but you're asking for judgment, and there are a lot of factors that go that judgment, like "Where is this guy coming from?' The first post can be like a baseline reading.

On the other hand, I'd never want to discourage anyone from posting here. I think I might have been a little more rough and tumble with you because you prefaced everything by saying that you've been lurking for a while. If you've been lurking for a while, you know what the usual igent standards are, so again, none of what I said should have come as any surprise whatsoever -- in fact, if somebody _didn't_ chime in with some criticism about that stuff, that would indicate that no one is really paying attention. As it stands, I don't _think_ I was too rough. If you ever want more unbridled criticism, try here.



> Thank you for your extremely thourough critique. After the final tweaks are made I will repost and wait your comments. I figure if one day I can get a suit approved here, then I will be heading in the right direction.


Thanks for being a good sport. For what it's worth, I have a feeling that I'm going to get knocked around a little bit once the comments that I made about blazers and repp ties have a chance to breathe.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

WAZAKA:

Not gonna lie, one of my objections to the white belt is that it's a bit too "golf," so if that's what makes it work for you, then I guess you're good.

Col. Mustard:

I see an awfully big gap between a nice Macclesfield-ish printed tie and the cheaper equivalent -- though I think most woven neats look chintzy, without regard to price. The other possibility is that I don't know any better.

I don't, and as a frequent Trad forum poster this is a problem, have any quibble with your thoughts on the navy blazer. I do think of blazer/repp tie (especially with chinos) as a bit too "what a nice young man." Not sure about black knit / blue shirt with a blue blazer, but I would absolutely do the same with a burgundy uni stripe OCBD.


----------



## Jovan

Col. Mustard: Ah, but Bond wore nothing but metal buttoned blazers.  I'll admit that I prefer the look of antiqued metal buttons, which are less in-your-face. I will take your advice into consideration however.

YRR: What would you suggest if not wearing a solid coloured or repp stripe tie?


----------



## thunderw21

What I wore at my wedding back in August.

~1941-dated suit
~1940s fedora
~1920s tie
~modern shirt, suspenders, and shoes

Getting ready.


















Decent full-length shot with my new wife.


----------



## WAZAKA

Thunder,
Very snazzy. Is the suit grey or blue? the two pictures look like different cloths. Now if you can pass on some of that style to the young man to your left he will be far ahead of his peers. Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## upr_crust

Something three-piece as well for me, but I don't look as snappy as thunder21 (but, then again, I'm not getting married today, either - maybe I have an excuse?).

In any event, something three-piece to celebrate the fact that it's at least Wednesday (though rather damp this AM in NYC).

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Watch chain & watch - Vintage and modern replacement, respectively. 
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## WAZAKA

Is that a compass?


----------



## upr_crust

It is indeed - the watch chain, found among my late father's effects after his death, came with the compass attached. (The watch is a replacement for the pen knife that came with it originally.)



WAZAKA said:


> Is that a compass?


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> According to the Col. Mustard's Sean Connery Litmus Test, Rolex's are A-OK. In fact, here's the one he wore in in Goldfinger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of Paris Hilton, _That's hot._ (And Argon, you can now see my inspiration for putting the Nato strap on Hamilton I'm getting (even though the Hamilton has a silver dial rather than black.))
> 
> Yet again:_ All roads lead to Sean Connery._


You can get a Nato strap in those exact colours - I PM'ed you some links previously. And, if you want to be absolutely spot-on accurate, you could even order one that is narrower than your watch's lugs (just like in the above pic), thereby leaving an unsightly gap between the insides of the lugs and the strap.



Col. Mustard said:


> Right on! This outfit is reaching for greatness. I really like this. I'm almost inclined to think the shirt is too much against the check of the jacket, but screw it -- this is a country outift that Luciano Barbera would be proud to wear


Thanks! I'm wearing that jacket again today, but with a quieter shirt:





































I should have worn trousers that are a lighter shade of brown for more contrast with jacket and shoes.


----------



## Fashion Frank

WouldaShoulda said:


> To me, that suit says "80s!!"
> 
> Speaking of the 80s, you remind me a little of Clerence Beeks. (Trading Places)


Anybody need any futures in orange juice ?

I liked Clerence Beeks in that movie ,just not how he ended up at the end of the movie.

All the Best , Fashion Frank


----------



## thunderw21

WAZAKA said:


> Thunder,
> Very snazzy. Is the suit grey or blue? the two pictures look like different cloths. Now if you can pass on some of that style to the young man to your left he will be far ahead of his peers. Congrats on the wedding.


Thank you. The photo below shows the color well: a medium gray with a hint of blue. It actually has a very subtle blue plaid running throughout. You can kind of see it in the second photo above.


----------



## johnpark11

Too hot for a tie with today's activites

Suit. Boss (navy)
PS. BB
Shirt. J crew


----------



## WAZAKA

upr_crust said:


> It is indeed - the watch chain, found among my late father's effects after his death, came with the compass attached. (The watch is a replacement for the pen knife that came with it originally.)


That is a very neat heirloom. I hope hat it serves you well. I lost my father in April and one of my favorite ties was one of his. It is one of the few things of his that I can wear as he was much larger than me.


----------



## upr_crust

It's now clear, but colder in NYC - time to break out a hat, along with another three-piece suit.

Suit - BB
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Marino Gabbri
Cufflinks - Longmire
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


>


I particularly like this jacket (as it appears in this picture) - are the colours truer to life in this or the other pictures?

Agree about having a little more contrast between the trousers and the jacket. Others with greater expertise will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you could have managed less contrast if there was greater difference in colour between the trousers and the jacket (i.e. mid-grey rather than brown trousers).


----------



## Argon

Balfour said:


> I particularly like this jacket (as it appears in this picture) - are the colours truer to life in this or the other pictures?
> 
> Agree about having a little more contrast between the trousers and the jacket. Others with greater expertise will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you could have managed less contrast if there was greater difference in colour between the trousers and the jacket (i.e. mid-grey rather than brown trousers).


Thanks Balfour. Yes, this is a more realistic colour depiction of the jacket - seems iPhones are hellbent on colour distortion for these sorts of shots.

I agree with your contrast comment - I did think of mid-grey trousers, but mixing brown and grey is still quite an advanced look to my eyes. I've only just come around to appreciating blue and brown. I may give grey trousers / brown jacket a go next week though. What colour shirt would you suggest with that combination?


----------



## Argon

Shirt: Blue and white striped OCBD from Marks & Spencer
Chinos: Brooks Brothers
Jacket: Ralph Lauren Polo
Tie: dark red from Brooks Brothers
Shoes: antiqued Hugo Boss derbies
Watch: IWC Aquatimer 3536-01

Once again, depressingly approximate iPhone colour depiction.























































For watch watchers - the 3536-01 Aquatimer is my pick for one of the big watch sleepers of the past 10 years. It's more technologically advanced than other better known deep divers (Rolex Sea Dweller and Deep Sea Sea Dweller, Omega Planet Ocean etc), and much rarer.


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> Thanks Balfour. Yes, this is a more realistic colour depiction of the jacket - seems iPhones are hellbent on colour distortion for these sorts of shots.
> 
> I agree with your contrast comment - I did think of mid-grey trousers, but mixing brown and grey is still quite an advanced look to my eyes. I've only just come around to appreciating blue and brown. I may give grey trousers / brown jacket a go next week though. What colour shirt would you suggest with that combination?


Blue.

Is that a grenadine in your most recent post?


----------



## WAZAKA

Upr crust,
Very well put together. The three button is sharp, especially with the red hiding out in there. I like that the shoes are both pebble grain and what looks like patent leathe. They must be he'll to shine though. I'm hoping that the shirt is lavender like in the close up picture, but blue works too.


----------



## WAZAKA

Argon,
IWC makes a great watch. While it won't get as much brand recognition from the everyday crowd, for those in the know it makes for a more unique and in many ways mechanically better dive watch than the submariner. Much more sleek and comfortable in my opinion too.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Wazaka. The shirt stripes are blue, not lavender (the truest colors are in the seated shot - I wear lavender quite a lot, but just not today), and the shoes are not patent leather, but are the mix of grained and highly polished leather. I have them shined at the local shoe repair shop, and the gentlemen who do the shining seem to have no more trouble with them than any of my other shoes.



WAZAKA said:


> Upr crust,
> Very well put together. The three button is sharp, especially with the red hiding out in there. I like that the shoes are both pebble grain and what looks like patent leathe. They must be he'll to shine though. I'm hoping that the shirt is lavender like in the close up picture, but blue works too.


----------



## Argon

Balfour said:


> Blue.
> 
> Is that a grenadine in your most recent post?


Yes, the tie is a grenadine.

Was thanks to suggestions from Col.Mustard and Shaver that I bought some dark red ties - don't know how I did without them previously.


----------



## Argon

WAZAKA said:


> Argon,
> IWC makes a great watch. While it won't get as much brand recognition from the everyday crowd, for those in the know it makes for a more unique and in many ways mechanically better dive watch than the submariner. Much more sleek and comfortable in my opinion too.


IWC was always known as a manufacturer at the leading technological edge. Their engineering ethos, no-nonsense design and high quality construction always appealed to me. Over the past 6 or 7 years, however, many of their designs have pandered increasingly to fashion and marketing (I'm thinking in particular here of some of the grotesquely large modern Ingenieurs). They still make some very desirable watches though.


----------



## Shaver

Argon said:


> Thanks Balfour. Yes, this is a more realistic colour depiction of the jacket - seems iPhones are hellbent on colour distortion for these sorts of shots.
> 
> I agree with your contrast comment - I did think of mid-grey trousers, but mixing brown and grey is still quite an advanced look to my eyes. I've only just come around to appreciating blue and brown. I may give grey trousers / brown jacket a go next week though. What colour shirt would you suggest with that combination?





Balfour said:


> Blue.
> 
> Is that a grenadine in your most recent post?


Just be mindful, Argon, that whatever the outfit Mr. Balfour and I will invariably reply 'blue' to the question - What colour shirt would you wear with that? :redface:


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> Was thanks to suggestions from Col.Mustard and Shaver that I bought some dark red ties - don't know how I did without them previously.


Indispensable. As you say, dark red / burgundy / wine, rather than Manton's "wed" (i.e. fire engine red).

I have the Hober grenadines in dark red and burgundy (a very brownish red). I use them more often than any other tie, rapidly followed by forest green.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Just be mindful, Argon, that whatever the outfit Mr. Balfour and I will invariably reply 'blue' to the question


LOL!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This is a good looking week. 

thunderw21: :aportnoy:

Upr: I like those demi-spectator shoes with the grain calf.

Argon: I agree with you about the contrast in the first look on this page, but I think the second (brown jacket) is one of your best.


----------



## mattdillon

My online alias.  thanks, Live in new haven area and love JPress and this flannel wool suit!


----------



## mattdillon

WAZAKA said:


> Amazing fabric! I wish we could see the cut of the whole suit.


Actually just a sports jacket and looks like a micro cord but more texture. Dressed it up a bit for party with trad pocket square. Has a nice sheen to it and looks great for evening fancyness!


----------



## mattdillon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> mattdillon:
> 
> You're having fun, and I like that, but I can't help but wonder how you would look if you dressed with the same exuberance while wearing quieter clothes. I'm moving towards simpler gear myself -- fewer patterns and more subtle colors. Part of this is due to my environment -- dressing the way I want is rather attention-getting as it is, and so I want to specifics of my dress to belie my personality (I'm not exactly "buttoned-down" anywhere except my collar) rather than compete with it. I don't find it boring, either, though I once would have -- it's just a more subtle style. It's like the difference between pure poetry and rock lyrics. Both are good, but although they share a lot they are very different.
> 
> WAZAKA:
> 
> I think the same advice could go for you, too. You've posted larger pictures than MD, so I can give you fit feedback (to the best of my limited abilities). Your polo shirt look isn't exactly my favorite -- brightly-colored polo shirts remind me of store uniforms. I'm also not crazy about the fit -- you could go probably down a size. This, IMHO, is closer to how a polo shirt should fit -- though this might be a little too tight. https://www.voxsartoria.com/post/31697828696/the-lacoste-tennis-shirt-not-polo
> 
> I'm also not crazy about saddle shoes with suits that aren't summery cotton. I think the black tie does work with that brown suit, though navy would be better. Based on what you've posted, it might not hurt you to rely a little more heavily on a few really good basics. Of course, that reflects my own ethos -- I'd trade my closet of thrifted imperfect tweeds for one really great one, for example.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed the white belt. Seriously consider never wearing it again. :smile:


Not sure you are commenting on the right person?? have only posted a few pics and not the ones you described.


----------



## johnpark11

Suit. Boss. Going in for surgery next. Weight loss is costing me a fortune. 
Tie. Saks 
Ps. Bb
Shirt. Ike behar

Felt nostalgic when I saw Uprs fathers compass. These are my fathers cuff links. Lost him when I was 21. I don't wear French cuff much, but they will get a workout during gala season coming up.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Hey Argon! A few quick questions:



Argon said:


>


Love the color of that jacket, but I still think it might be a little short. What is the size of it? What is the BOC measurement? Have you lost a little weight already? It doesn't seem to be straining quite as much as before.


----------



## Argon

Col. Mustard said:


> Hey Argon! A few quick questions:
> 
> Love the color of that jacket, but I still think it might be a little short. What is the size of it? What is the BOC measurement? Have you lost a little weight already? It doesn't seem to be straining quite as much as before.


Hi Col.

It's a 44 Regular. I've had to Google to find out that a BOC measurement is taken along the centre back length from bottom of collar to bottom of jacket, so will measure when I get home... unless the measurement is buried somewhere on the label:



















I may have lost a few pounds - too scared to step on the scales to find out though!

I liked last Friday's ensemble, so I'm wearing it again today.


----------



## Argon

Shaver said:


> Just be mindful, Argon, that whatever the outfit Mr. Balfour and I will invariably reply 'blue' to the question - What colour shirt would you wear with that? :redface:


I can see why. This will be stating the obvious to most of you, but I have recently realised that there is very little that a light blue shirt doesn't go with.


----------



## upr_crust

For those of you younger viewers of this thread, this is what 57 years of age (as of today) looks like - be afraid, be very afraid . . . .

I am off to dinner at Restaurant Daniel this evening, and, considering the formality of the venue, I decided to "push the boat out" a bit, stylistically.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Battistoni
Watch chain - vintage, with modern replacement watch
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon: I agree with you about the contrast in the first look on this page, but I think the second (brown jacket) is one of your best.


Thank you, YR.

Now I just need to get down from C-cup to training bra so that the jacket fits me perfectly - which of course will mean that many of my other jackets will be too big. I can't win :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


> For those of you younger viewers of this thread, this is what 57 years of age (as of today) looks like - be afraid, be very afraid . . . .


Happy Birthday, upr_crust! :thumbs-up:


----------



## AbleRiot

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY UPR!*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY UPR! :icon_hailthee:
And you look nothing like 57 to me, more like in your 40s! 

Clothing-wise - what's with the third waist pocket in suits today? I never understood what is "fashionable" about it as it ruins the symmetry of the jacket - yes, I'm old fashioned.

You know, I think we should have Mr Gilchrist himself critique the user who somewhat owns this thread. Should be interesting what he has to say.



upr_crust said:


> For those of you younger viewers of this thread, this is what 57 years of age (as of today) looks like - be afraid, be very afraid . . . .


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> For those of you younger viewers of this thread, this is what 57 years of age (as of today) looks like - be afraid, be very afraid . . . .


Happy Birthday, kid!! You celebrate in style. 
The shoe shine hurts my eyes- in a good way!! Or is this a flash shot?? It looks like you've been doing less flash shots lately.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> For those of you younger viewers of this thread, this is what 57 years of age (as of today) looks like - be afraid, be very afraid . . . .


Happy birthday, upr! It's my son's 14th b-day today, as well.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust: Not afraid at all. Happy birthday!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

mattdillon said:


> Not sure you are commenting on the right person?? have only posted a few pics and not the ones you described.


Nope, I'm afraid I was. I mean, I went into more detail on Wazaka's photos, in the second half on my post, but the points in the first half of the post referred to some of the fits you posted (obviously, you weren't in a white belt, polo shirt, or saddle shoes, AFAIK).

This may be due to the Instagram filters, but it seemed to me that you were wearing quite a few patterns and some very vibrant colors. For example, you posted something with a blue flannel striped suit (now that you mention it's J Press, I'm starting to think it might be less vibrant without the Insta-sauce), a blue/white tie, and a folded silk PS the color of watermelon (that, again, might be Instagram). It's not terrible, but I think a touch of subtlety might be a good idea -- the same look with a white linen square, say, or even with the silk square in a puff. I strongly dislike folded silk squares.

Upr_crust:

Happy birthday! Today is a popular one: yours, FlCracka's son's, and my GF's. I can only say that I hope I look as sharp at 57.

johnpark11:

I like today's look, though I'm a bit worried by some of the wrinkles in the jacket -- they almost look like "bubbles" from bad fusing coming undone. Given that I expect better from Boss, I guess they're just wrinkles being hit oddly by the light. You're showing the perfect amount of PS, too.


----------



## WAZAKA

*Feeling blue today*

Today is a suit that I rarely wear any more, but is good for baby duty. It was actually my first suit purchased at a Men's Wherehouse when I was in high school. Same with the shirt. The tie is Carneval de Paris grey, charcoal, and red stripe that I picked up at a thrift store for $2. Shoes are brown Stafford wingtips. 








































The watch is a ca. 1940's Benrus on a new lizard band. It was my wife's gradfather's. I have taken quite a liking to it.


----------



## johnpark11

Hello Gents


Happy bday Upr!

Suit. Boss
Shirt. Boss
Ps. Bb
Tie. Bloomingdales

Repo, I see what you mean. Need to pull it out. It's got some serious usage over the years, but I agree and hope its just wrinkles.


----------



## WAZAKA

Happy birthday upr crust. I hope you have a great day and an eventful evening.


----------



## simonfoy

Upr....What? Again?....Another Birthday? You had one last year!

Many Happy Returns my friend. 

Simon x


----------



## wce59

*From Last Week: Conference in Williamsburg, Va.*

Upr_crust: Please allow me to express my birthday wishes on this forum. I hope it was as special as you are!

And many thanks to everyone who complimented me in my last post. I've seen many great looks over the past two weeks.

These photos are from last week, when I presented at a conference in Williamsburg, Va.:

Thursday, 10/11:










Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Watch ()
Shoes (Moreschi)
Friday, 10/12 (Upr's birthday, and the day of my presentation):










Suit, shirt, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Tie (Polo by Ralph Lauren)
Pocket square (Cravate Royale, purchased at Wilkes Bashford, San Francisco)
Cufflinks (Tokens & Icons, purchased at Gump's, San Francisco; designed from actual tokens from San Francisco's transit system)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## upr_crust

Argon said:


> Happy Birthday, upr_crust! :thumbs-up:


Thank you.



AbleRiot said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY UPR! :icon_hailthee:
> And you look nothing like 57 to me, more like in your 40s!
> 
> Clothing-wise - what's with the third waist pocket in suits today? I never understood what is "fashionable" about it as it ruins the symmetry of the jacket - yes, I'm old fashioned.
> 
> You know, I think we should have Mr Gilchrist himself critique the user who somewhat owns this thread. Should be interesting what he has to say.


Thank you for the compliment, and as the for asymmetrical pocket, it's a ticket pocket, which is a very British thing to have on a suit, and as Friday's suit was bought in London, there it is.



wingman said:


> Happy Birthday, kid!! You celebrate in style.
> The shoe shine hurts my eyes- in a good way!! Or is this a flash shot?? It looks like you've been doing less flash shots lately.


My partner's new camera has sensors which make flash unnecessary - no flash on the shoe shots (or any other).



FLCracka said:


> Happy birthday, upr! It's my son's 14th b-day today, as well.


Happy 14th to your son - we share a birthday with Luciano Pavarotti and Hugh Jackman.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr_crust:
> 
> Happy birthday! Today is a popular one: yours, FlCracka's son's, and my GF's. I can only say that I hope I look as sharp at 57.
> .


Happiest of B-day's to your GF, and thanks for the comment.



WAZAKA said:


> Happy birthday upr crust. I hope you have a great day and an eventful evening.


It was an eventful day and evening - a fitting at Brooks Bros. for a new navy D/B suit, MTM, then a quick, cheap lunch, then a visit to the Morgan Library to see the drawings from the state collections at Munich, then a meet-up with Bernoulli at a rare book dealer, with coffee and conversation afterwards, then some high-end window shopping, then an early dinner at Restaurant Daniel, with Bernoulli, his NYC host, my partner and myself. A long and eventful day.



simonfoy said:


> Upr....What? Again?....Another Birthday? You had one last year!
> 
> Many Happy Returns my friend.
> 
> Simon x


Thank you, Simon. May you be around a long time to continue to wish me many more birthdays.

And finally, thanks wce59 for the good wishes on the occasion of my progress towards geezerdom, and your latest postings keep your high standard of presentation.


----------



## wce59

Thanks for the compliment, upr. Coming from you, that means a lot!


----------



## upr_crust

Today's weather in NYC is not conducive to dressing well (it's to rain later on today), but I did include in today's ensemble two possible items of interest. One of the local obsessions at That Other Website is dark brown ties - the locals think that they look very smart with blue shirts and with any number of suit/jacket combinations. I remain unconvinced, but I had the chance to experiment with buying one recently, and below is my first attempt at making sartorial sense out of this phenomenon.

The second is a rather outre pair of socks, also pictured below.

Hope that the photos prove of some interest.


----------



## Howard

brown button down shirt and dark brown dress pants.


----------



## Argon

Morning all.

I've been struggling with this grey checked jacket - it's a bit loud for my tastes, but it cost me enough and I'd really like to find a way to wear it comfortably and without looking like a clown.

I've tried toning the jacket down today with very conservative accompaniment - dark blue trousers, pale cream shirt, dark red grenadine tie. Would be interested in feedback, as always. I know that gray jacket, blue trousers is considered a somewhat dicey combination, but I think it works out reasonably enough on this occasion.

I know my tie and collar need fixing.



















Upr - I really like that brown tie - and particularly in combination with the grey suit. A very muted and tasteful combination. Not 100% sure about the pocket square, but then I struggle with those in general.

Edit: looking at my pics, I'm thinking mid-brown trousers and dark brown shoes might be the way to go with that jacket. The dark blue trousers provide high contrast with the jacket, which, rather than toning it down, have the opposite effect. Mid-browns would be closer tonally to the grey, thereby softening the jacket. It was Upr's brown tie, grey suit combination which sparked the idea, but perhaps I'm off the mark here with the idea...


----------



## johnpark11

Argon

I think a solid navy tie and a white linen square we help mute it a little. 
Like the solid white shirt with it. 

I really like it though. Been looking for something similar on sale lately.


----------



## Balfour

Argon,

Mission accomplished, although I dislike navy odd trousers and would prefer for myself the right shade of grey. I think a solid tie is definitely a good option for that jacket.


----------



## PMRuby

My first foray into this. Thoughts welcome.

Coat and tie: BB
Shirt: CT
Trousers: Lands' End
Shoes: AE Grayson (not pictured)


----------



## WAZAKA

*Plaid... Good*

PMruby,
Welcome to the thread. Some here may say that your outfit is too loud. I am of a different persuasion. I like it and you seem confident in it. Before you take that too far to heart you should know that I'm a bit of a plaid junky. I think I might go te yellow tie route as well in a couple of days.

Argon,
I guess the grey shoes would tone it down a bit, and a pocket square would look great. Overall though I like it. Isay keep with te dark pants. I find it odd when people wear a jacket and trousers that are very close, but not a suit. Too me it looks like they put on the wrong pants by accident. The contrast that you have looks much better.


----------



## Towers

PMRuby said:


> My first foray into this. Thoughts welcome.


Jacket looks a touch big and you have a mean roll on the shoulders.


----------



## MikeDT

Mongolian jacket with hood.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is out, and it's cooler - perfect time for a three-piece suit.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
PS - Robert Talbott
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - Bexley, Paris


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon: That jacket doesn't quite work for me with that shirt and tie. I think a blue shirt would be more to my taste. While I like off-white shirts, something about them makes me want more surface interest / texture than that SC has. That's totally irrational and subjective. Solid tie is the right choice. I think the trews and shoes you're wearing would work with a darker tie, giving it more balance. The other combination could work, as could well-pressed khaki pants and burgundy shoes (yes, I post on the Trad forum).

PMRuby: I'm not really in love with this. Obviously, of course, WAZAKA could have been talking about me when he mentioned that some would call your look too loud, but it's not really "loudness" that's at issue here. So: bold plaid jackets have a bit of an unflattering '70s association for me -- since I didn't live through it, there are elements of that decade's style that I like, but bold plaid SC, dark pants and tie are not one of them. 

Despite that, I kind of like that jacket, but it's summer attire, and would be great with white linen shirt, off-white pants, and no tie. I also think that limiting yourself to light blue / yellow isn't the best thing to do, especially with such a shiny tie. This jacket would be tough to get right, and might be best tieless. I agree that the roll across the shoulders is a bit of an issue.


----------



## stevesy710

I'm new to the site. From the great city of des moines, IA with not so great winters. At least we have Ragbrai I suppose...

This was what I wore had a random lady take it for me at Barnes & Nobles. hahah

If you can't tell the magazine is a joke. They Ray Ban Clubmasters look a bit quirky but it fits my personality haha.

Should I have worn black shoes? I can never tell if brown might've been a bad choice causing a clash in colors.

(sorry about picture quality... cellphone pic)









Opted for the Omega over the Rado today.


----------



## WAZAKA

I have to agree with repo robate on the summer time wear an light pants. That would look good. I didn't see the collar roll the first time... That definitely needs to be fixed.


----------



## WAZAKA

Stevesy,
Other than having no idea what Ragbrai is I think that the brown shoes offset the look nicely. Is it traditional? No. Is it safe? No. Is it bad? No. It is still cool looking? Yes. And all that matters is that it works for you. Plus I don't like to take fashion advice from somebody that would name their children dwezel and Moonunit.


----------



## Shaver

stevesy710 said:


> I'm new to the site. From the great city of des moines, IA with not so great winters. At least we have Ragbrai I suppose...
> 
> This was what I wore had a random lady take it for me at Barnes & Nobles. hahah
> 
> If you can't tell the magazine is a joke. They Ray Ban Clubmasters look a bit quirky but it fits my personality haha.
> 
> Should I have worn black shoes? I can never tell if brown might've been a bad choice causing a clash in colors.
> 
> (sorry about picture quality... cellphone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opted for the Omega over the Rado today.


Let me get this straight - you asked a stranger, a lady no less, to take a photo of you reading a pornographic magazine?

Wow! In England we'd probably get arrested for that.


----------



## stevesy710

ok thanks! oh ragbrai = Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa

basically just the world's largest bicycle touring event. 20,000+ people ride across the state of Iowa and party! 

and yes Shaver... exactly what I did lolol I made sure to point out it was all in good fun.

okay... back to work... Have a good day all.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> Let me get this straight - you asked a stranger, a lady no less, to take a photo of you reading a pornographic magazine?
> 
> Wow! In England we'd probably get arrested for that.


You can get away with a lot dressed like that. 

I wouldn't have worn those shoes, but they sort of work -- they knock the stuffing out of the suit and make it the kind of look that (based on the circumstances of the pic) fits your personality.

I'm wearing purple pants today, so I understand the impulse.


----------



## Haffman

stevesy710 said:


> Should I have worn black shoes? I can never tell if brown might've been a bad choice causing a clash in colors.


You can get away with it at the moment because it's a 'trendy' look and you seem a young and quirky chap but technically (or aesthetically) yes, they clash


----------



## PMRuby

From the comments and a more careful look, it became clear to me that the photo I posted before made the coat and tie to be of a more pronounced yellow than they are. Those were from an iphone; this is from a real camera (though I think the morning light and shadows combo may have had more to do with that than the camera). I have always considered it a coat best suited to fall and spring - not summer as someone suggested.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

PMRuby said:


> From the comments and a more careful look, it became clear to me that the photo I posted before made the coat and tie to be of a more pronounced yellow than they are. Those were from an iphone; this is from a real camera (though I think the morning light and shadows combo may have had more to do with that than the camera). I have always considered it a coat best suited to fall and spring - not summer as someone suggested.


That is leagues better, and I agree that this is a good fall/spring coat IRL. Still not crazy about the two yellows, but the '70s vibe is gone. I might try a dark green tie, or a navy, plus pants at the blue end of navy or in a light gray (lighter than what you wore today), and it would probably look pretty darn good -- or the green would be awful and you'd know once and for all that it's a mistake.


----------



## Jovan

stevesy710 said:


> I'm new to the site. From the great city of des moines, IA with not so great winters. At least we have Ragbrai I suppose...
> 
> This was what I wore had a random lady take it for me at Barnes & Nobles. hahah
> 
> If you can't tell the magazine is a joke. They Ray Ban Clubmasters look a bit quirky but it fits my personality haha.
> 
> Should I have worn black shoes? I can never tell if brown might've been a bad choice causing a clash in colors.
> 
> (sorry about picture quality... cellphone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opted for the Omega over the Rado today.


Did she want to take a picture of you or did you ask her?

Either way, welcome to the thread. You seem to have good tastes. I'm not entirely sure about the light brown/tan shoes (I would have gone for a darker brown), but everything else looks swell.


----------



## stevesy710

Jovan said:


> Did she want to take a picture of you or did you ask her?
> 
> Either way, welcome to the thread. You seem to have good tastes. I'm not entirely sure about the light brown/tan shoes (I would have gone for a darker brown), but everything else looks swell.


haha I asked of course... :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

You should have asked for her number, too. Anyone who can put up with a sense of humour like yours (that magazine... haha, oh lord) is a keeper.


----------



## Bjorn

stevesy710 said:


> I'm new to the site. From the great city of des moines, IA with not so great winters. At least we have Ragbrai I suppose...
> 
> This was what I wore had a random lady take it for me at Barnes & Nobles. hahah
> 
> If you can't tell the magazine is a joke. They Ray Ban Clubmasters look a bit quirky but it fits my personality haha.
> 
> Should I have worn black shoes? I can never tell if brown might've been a bad choice causing a clash in colors.
> 
> (sorry about picture quality... cellphone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opted for the Omega over the Rado today.


Nice links. Charvet?


----------



## upr_crust

I'm out to dinner with former colleagues this evening, and wanted to wear something colorful, hence today's pattern mash-up (between shirt and tie).

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Scala (it's getting cold in the mornings outside, here in NYC).


----------



## FLMike

J Press Sack
BB PPBD
Ben Silver Tie
BB Gabs
AE Patriot


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> brown button down shirt and dark brown dress pants.


Without a picture, all I can think is....UPS!?


----------



## David Reeves

Custom tweed three piece suit.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> J Press Sack
> BB PPBD
> Ben Silver Tie
> BB Gabs
> AE Patriot


I like it: a bold look and with colour combinations which are very much to my taste.

(I am taking it for granted that the trousers are a shade lighter than they appear in this image)


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> I like it: a bold look and with colour combinations which are very much to my taste.
> 
> (I am taking it for granted that the trousers are a shade lighter than they appear in this image)


Thanks. You're correct about the gabs...they're a lighter tan, but also pleated which I suspect you wouldn't approve of. At any rate, I realize my pic quality sucks.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Thanks. You're correct about the gabs...they're a lighter tan, but also pleated which I suspect you wouldn't approve of. At any rate, I realize my pic quality sucks.


No, no - pleats are good. :icon_smile:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Like this jacket. Maker?


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Top half of Brooks Brothers suit.


PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Like this jacket. Maker?


----------



## WAZAKA

*Take two!*

So here is the first suit that I posted on the forum, but now reworked a bit. The pants have been hemmed up more, suspender buttons installed and the jacket brought in an inch in the waist. It is still a touch long, but not much to do there. It definitely fits better now. I need more pocket squares and the two that I do have simply would not help here. Any comments or suggestions welcome as always. 









Suit - Zegna
Tie - BB
Shirt - Stafford
Cuff links - thrifted for $0.50
Socks - BB
Shoes - Stafford


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

David Reeves:

You don't need me to tell you that suit is awesome.

Sartorially Tactical:

Works for me, save for the folded silk pocket square -- a pet peeve which I'm willing to contend is objectively wrong. For one thing, I can't be bothered to fold a slippery piece of silk and stick it in my pocket when it's much easier to puff it in there. Also, I might have worn both halves of the suit, but that's more of an opinion.

WAZAKA:

Regarding pocket squares, I suggest picking up a plain white square. I have a white silk which I wear more than my white cotton -- white linen hasn't wandered into my life yet, but it's probably the better choice. 

The suit seems better, though I'm not quite sure about it. It still looks like a really nice suit that doesn't fit quite right. The shirt/tie seem a little dated -- late '80s, early '90s. Straight outta Flusser, I think, but overused in period. The yellow tie works with the suit, but would look a little more up-to-date with a lighter blue shirt with a regular collar. 

Other than the fit issue and the contrast collar, though, I like this look.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

WAZAKA:

One last note: if you were to rotate 90 degrees and take pictures with your back towards that white wall to your left in your latest photo, that lovely light streaming through those windows might make it easier to see what you're wearing more clearly. As it is, with the windows behind you, you tend to end up a bit underlit. That doesn't show off your great color sense the way it deserves to be seen.

Upr: 

I like today's rig.


----------



## deandbn

David Reeves said:


> Custom tweed three piece suit.
> View attachment 5502


Totally awesome suit David, but I think you know that. Don't do yourself an injustice with such a small pic on this thread.

What I would say to a tailor like you though is that your shirt collar could easily be 1 size smaller with a bit wider tie gap and a little more spread.

IMHO


----------



## deandbn

@wazaka

I like your outfit. Jacket sleeves could be a bit shorter so your cuffs show. White linen TV PS would be good on a young guy like yourself. Trouser break is good. Jacket length is a little long but you know that.


----------



## Jovan

wazaka: Something about the fit in the shoulders and chest just seems... off.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> wazaka: Something about the fit in the shoulders and chest just seems... off.


Jeez, Jovan, post enough? :icon_smile:

I'm impressed. You crossed 10k today.


----------



## Jovan

Didn't even realize it. I should have prepared something for reaching 10k.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Sartorially Tactical:
> 
> Works for me, save for the folded silk pocket square -- a pet peeve which I'm willing to contend is objectively wrong. For one thing, I can't be bothered to fold a slippery piece of silk and stick it in my pocket when it's much easier to puff it in there. Also, I might have worn both halves of the suit, but that's more of an opinion.


The pocket square wasn't folded, it was just stuck in the pocket but it actually worked its own way to appearing folded. I didn't even notice until I posted the picture. I did wear the whole suit, the earlier poster asked about the jacket, I said it was the top half of the suit. I wouldn't orphan a suit jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical said:


> The pocket square wasn't folded, it was just stuck in the pocket but it actually worked its own way to appearing folded. I didn't even notice until I posted the picture. I did wear the whole suit, the earlier poster asked about the jacket, I said it was the top half of the suit. I wouldn't orphan a suit jacket.


Two of my concerns wiped out, then. Somebody on TOF mentioned that the shirt is a bit too blue, and I think I'll second that.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Two of my concerns wiped out, then. Somebody on TOF mentioned that the shirt is a bit too blue, and I think I'll second that.


It's actually a pencil stripe blue. The iPhone turned it into a solid, darker blue than IRL. Point taken, however. Weird how those lenses pick up / change things sometimes.


----------



## David Reeves

deandbn said:


> Totally awesome suit David, but I think you know that. Don't do yourself an injustice with such a small pic on this thread.
> 
> What I would say to a tailor like you though is that your shirt collar could easily be 1 size smaller with a bit wider tie gap and a little more spread.
> 
> IMHO


Well observed, its a brand new shirt out of the package so its a bit big in the collar to compensate for shrinkage. Spread collar would be more typically English.


----------



## WAZAKA

Mr. Reeves, perhaps if I ever get to NYC I will have to make an appointment. 

Repp and Jovan,
I almost wore a blue shirt instead. I think you are right, and a pocket square would be dandy, now I just need to get around to getting one. And yeah the fit is still a bit off. It's an ongoing project. 

Satorially Tacticle,
I have no complaints. Wonderful pocket square.


----------



## Jovan

Kinda-sorta more of the same for me.










Sweater: Old Navy (GASP! SHOCK!)
Shirt: Ratio Clothing
Trousers: Lands' End
Shoes: Sperry Top-Sider


----------



## upr_crust

An ensemble in which to face the morning monsoon - shoes are "rain shoes", pocket square is best of a bad lot.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Mezlan


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done, Jovan...very nicely done. Those navy Topsiders are incredible!


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Argon: That jacket doesn't quite work for me with that shirt and tie. I think a blue shirt would be more to my taste. While I like off-white shirts, something about them makes me want more surface interest / texture than that SC has. That's totally irrational and subjective. Solid tie is the right choice. I think the trews and shoes you're wearing would work with a darker tie, giving it more balance. The other combination could work, as could well-pressed khaki pants and burgundy shoes (yes, I post on the Trad forum).


Thanks Youthful Repp-robate. I will try some of those combinations. And thank you too to johnpark11, Balfour, and WAZAKA for your comments.

It's been a long and combative week in the office.. casual Friday today:

Shirt: BB
Sweater: Tommy Hilfiger grey cotton
Mid-grey chinos from BB
Pebble-finish dark brown boots from BB/Peal & Co
Scarf from BB
Ralph Lauren charcoal odd jacket


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Without a picture, all I can think is....UPS!?


I was trying to take a picture of myself but my phone is too small to get the whole me.


----------



## Argon

Howard said:


> I was trying to take a picture of myself but my phone is too small to get the whole me.


Hey Howard. Ask someone else to take a pic using your phone. Don't tell them it's to post on a clothing forum though - unless you want to be teased mercilessly for the rest of your life. The man in the street tends to struggle with any enthusiasm unless it's completely mainstream.


----------



## wingman

upr_crust said:


> An ensemble in which to face the morning monsoon - shoes are "rain shoes", pocket square is best of a bad lot.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Mezlan


What, exactly, are "rain shoes??" All I can picture are Totes or Bogs Fremonts, and I know you wouldn't go there.


----------



## upr_crust

wingman said:


> What, exactly, are "rain shoes??" All I can picture are Totes or Bogs Fremonts, and I know you wouldn't go there.


"Rain shoes" are "shoes which one wears in the rain because they are old or cheap or both". These Mezlans were bought on sale a while ago, and are not great shoes, though I do like the style well enough.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very nicely done, Jovan...very nicely done. Those navy Topsiders are incredible!


Thanks. 



Argon said:


> Thanks Youthful Repp-robate. I will try some of those combinations. And thank you too to johnpark11, Balfour, and WAZAKA for your comments.
> 
> It's been a long and combative week in the office.. casual Friday today:
> 
> Shirt: BB
> Sweater: Tommy Hilfiger grey cotton
> Mid-grey chinos from BB
> Pebble-finish dark brown boots from BB/Peal & Co
> Scarf from BB
> Ralph Lauren charcoal odd jacket


Nice look here. Shoulders look a tad wide on that sport coat.


----------



## srmd22

I hate to presume, with my noob wardrobe, but this was today's attempt (and my first post in this thread). Also, I believe the nail head pants and tweed jacket are probably a no-no, but I went ahead with it anyway. In fact, I have a vague idea that there is a general pattern issue going on here, but again, I am claiming noobie syndrome. Sorry for the crappy phone pics-- hard to get good pics of one's self, it seems. This outfit is way sub-par for this forum, and mostly dept store sale stuff, so I am not bragging here, but I am just starting to build the wardrobe, and I want to play! The get up:

vintage harris tweed sports coat from Vaugh in Seattle, ebayed
banana republic grey-brown nail head wool pants
AE natural leather McTavish shoes
Light blue OCBD style button down - Macy's club room sale 
tie- dept store dealio- Michael Korrs


































And a close up to try to capture the color-pattern combo:










Almost the whole outfit (sans belt and hat) was less then half the cost of the shoes! Certainly not high end stuff though, more of a budget attempt. Wish I had time to do pics on a daily basis, for everyone's amusement and horror.

edit/ps: oops, forgot about the hat - that is a brown plaid thing I got at the BB outlet store


----------



## srmd22

WAZAKA said:


> Today's work garb:
> Shirt: Pebble Beach
> Pants: Stafford
> Socks: some sort of bamboo rayon, cotton blend
> Shoes: bass
> Belt: Pebble Beach
> Watch: Rolex Air King
> Baby: Kathy


This picture is TOO CUTE!!! (I mean the baby, lol, don't worry).

Oh-- the outfit is cool to, but your baby is super cute.


----------



## firedancer

^ Srm, 
I think everything looks great except the tie. The pants and jacket seem to play well together, from afar anyways. 
That tie isn't awful, it's just awful with tweed and Birdseye. Anything more subdued would work better. In fact, you would do the outfit a favor by losing it all together. 

Nice work.


----------



## srmd22

I agree, the tie is too much. I need to find some solid wool knit ties for the tweed thing-- or like you say, go sans tie.


----------



## firedancer

^even a rep will look okay. 

And don't knock yourself out about matching patterns with tweed. I like to describe a lot of my tweeds as jackets that go with nothing and everything at the same time.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> I agree, the tie is too much. I need to find some solid wool knit ties for the tweed thing-- or like you say, go sans tie.


That tie is too shiny for tweed, and too nailhead for nailhead. Wear more color!

Also, your tie knot is a little big for your shirt collar -- that's the collar's fault, though.


----------



## WAZAKA

Yesterday's around town wear. I forgot to put on the hat for the main picture so I added in a picture of it. If you don't like orange, you won't like this shirt, but it is on of my favorites. It seems to liven up otherwise boring outfits and if nothing else is good for the month of October.

Tie- thrifted for 0.50
Shirt - Pink Flamingo Death
Vest - pink flamingo death
Pants - George
Shoes - George
Hat - Jaxon


----------



## WAZAKA

Srmd22,

Thanks, we tried to make a cute baby. Her big sister is pictured somewhere here too. Overall I like the outfit. It seems very well put together and the tweed differentiates itself enough from the pants despite the similar color. My only quarrel is the tie. But the has already been addressed. Also, a picture showing the shoes would be helpful. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> Thanks Youthful Repp-robate. I will try some of those combinations. And thank you too to johnpark11, Balfour, and WAZAKA for your comments.
> 
> It's been a long and combative week in the office.. casual Friday today:
> 
> Shirt: BB
> Sweater: Tommy Hilfiger grey cotton
> Mid-grey chinos from BB
> Pebble-finish dark brown boots from BB/Peal & Co
> Scarf from BB
> Ralph Lauren charcoal odd jacket


I like this a lot. The shirt is critical - interjects the dash of colour in the midst of all the greys.


----------



## Balfour

srmd22 said:


>


The Harris tweed is great. Like others, I would save the tie for worsted suits. Wool ties pair quite well with tweed (and a couple of solids, say in navy and dark red, would be very versatile). I would also steer away from the nailhead trousers - ameliorated by the fact that the Harris tweed has such a bigger pattern, but not ideal. 'Flecked' flannel (not sure that that's the correct term) can look quite nice with textured jackets.


----------



## Jovan

WAZAKA: I think you would benefit from a taller shirt collar. You have a long neck and the short shirt collars you've been sporting don't look very proportionate.


----------



## WAZAKA

Jovan said:


> WAZAKA: I think you would benefit from a taller shirt collar. You have a long neck and the short shirt collars you've been sporting don't look very proportionate.


 I never thought about that. I will try that out next time that I buy a shirt. Any particular collar type or height that would be best?


----------



## Howard

Argon said:


> Hey Howard. Ask someone else to take a pic using your phone. Don't tell them it's to post on a clothing forum though - unless you want to be teased mercilessly for the rest of your life. The man in the street tends to struggle with any enthusiasm unless it's completely mainstream.


I'll try next time.


----------



## Jovan

WAZAKA said:


> I never thought about that. I will try that out next time that I buy a shirt. Any particular collar type or height that would be best?


Off the rack can be tricky. There's a style of collar with two buttons in front that was somewhat popular for a while, but as far as I can see they aren't made as much right now. But if you look on TailorStore they have a "High" collar option that would look good.

Here's about the height of collar you should look for (top picture): https://www.suitsociety.com/formal-vs-casual-shirts/


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Went to the pumpkin patch today and took a wagon ride with my wife and daughter.

Hat by Lacoste.
Grey corduroys, glen-plaid shirt, and merino sweater by Ralph Lauren.

Pumpkin hat and Sweater by my wife and another family member (purple sweater was mine as a baby).


----------



## WAZAKA

wrwhiteknight said:


> Went to the pumpkin patch today and took a wagon ride with my wife and daughter.
> 
> Hat by Lacoste.
> Grey corduroys, glen-plaid shirt, and merino sweater by Ralph Lauren.
> 
> Pumpkin hat and Sweater by my wife and another family member (purple sweater was mine as a baby).


Looking smart an comfortable. We did the same a few days ago. It was fun until we it lost in the corn maze.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Instant classics; the pumkin hat, the handknit sweater, a beautiful daughter and proud pappa and indeed, the picture itsself. Well done, wrwhiteknight! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Try as one may, one can never compete with a man and his progeny - delightful photo of you, wrwhiteknight.

Another week, another onslaught of suits.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## PMRuby

This looked better in my head than it wound up in reality. I also thought I had an ecru shirt at my girlfriend's, but, alas, it wasn't in the closet this morning, so I had to go with what I had available to me. I think it would be an OK fall look w/ the right color of shirt, but, even then, I'm not totally in love with it. In the past, I've worn a lighter brown pair of trousers with the coat; I think I'd gravitate back towards that in the future.

The details:
Coat: Samuelsohn
Shirt: CT
Tie: Ferragamo (it's a grenadine, if that's not easy to see from the photos)
Trousers: Land's End


----------



## NEW_Rome

My fiancé and I going to a college dance. Jacket and pants are Luciano Barbera, tie is self-tie from Mens' Warehouse, vest is a made-to-measure I commissioned while living in Brasil.


----------



## wce59

*Ensembles from Last Week...*

Please accept my apologies for the late postings...

Tuesday, 10/16










Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Suspenders (Brooks Brothers)
Pocket square (Peter Millar, purchased at Filene's Basement)
Watch ()
Shoes (Moreschi)
Wednesday, 10/17










Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, cufflinks (JoS. A. Bank)
Pocket square (Wilkes Bashford, store brand)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Thursday, 10/18










Suit, socks (Brooks Brothers)
Shirt, tie, suspenders, cufflinks, pocket square (JoS. A. Bank)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Friday, 10/19 (Jury Duty in Charm City)










Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, pocket square, socks (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Brooks Brothers)
Watch (Hamilton)
Shoes (Moreschi)
Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## srmd22

Making do with my motley collection. Please pardon the employee WC setting, poor lighting and cellphone-quality art.


























Jacket - Ben Sherman (charcoal)
Pants - Dept store tweed (I think BR)
Shirt - JAB white button down
Tie - very old JCrew or BR (talkin' '90's) - white and navy stripes
Shoes - Cole Haan - black bal wingtip chuckkas
PS - grey silk JAB
Belt - BB

If nothing else, this is a good example of someone with a lot of upside to his wardrobe and style skills. Oddly enough, I got a bunch of complements at work, which just goes to show you what _that _is worth.


----------



## Trevor

Nice Chukkas^


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Bel Vetro
Shoes - AE Seven


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


>





upr_crust said:


>


I like the new camera angles, upr crust (and the clothing, of course!).


----------



## WAZAKA

WCE59,

While all of the days look good the first one is especially striking. What level of Jos A Bank is that suit and how have you found the quality?


----------



## srmd22

wce59 said:


> Please accept my apologies for the late postings...


All those suits look great on you- JAB should pay you a marketing fee! Also BB. You can see the difference in shoulders btwn the two brands, but the JAB is not bad at all, the way you have them tailored.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> If nothing else, this is a good example of someone with a lot of upside to his wardrobe and style skills. Oddly enough, I got a bunch of complements at work, which just goes to show you what _that _is worth.


Not bad. Charcoal is more of a suit color, but you make it work alright. There's something about the slightly-more-rugged approach on the bottom half that, though it's not a totally rule-abiding combination with the super-dressy top half, works pretty well (or at least, I like it). One nit-pick: though those are chukka-height boots, those aren't really chukkas. They're pretty cool, so that more than makes up for it.


----------



## Jovan

NEW_Rome said:


> View attachment 5542
> 
> 
> My fiancé and I going to a college dance. Jacket and pants are Luciano Barbera, tie is self-tie from Mens' Warehouse, vest is a made-to-measure I commissioned while living in Brasil.


You two look like quite the dashing couple! You were also probably the best dressed guy there by a mile. I love that vintage dinner suit.

But if I may make a few suggestions... lose the white gloves (we're not living in the 19th century anymore, it's okay to touch your fiancee's bare hand in public :wink2, get a spread collar shirt rather than wing collar, and -- I hate saying this since you had it commissioned -- you need a low fastening waistcoat for black tie. Something with three or four buttons that shows just a bit when the jacket is fastened.

Here's the right idea:


----------



## srmd22

Sports Coat - Harris Tweed from the venerable Caroll and Co.
Pants - RL from Lord and Taylor, charcoal
Shirt - Ben Sherman OCBD, light/med blue
Belt - BB, black
Shoes - Nettleton broadwing gunboats, black

Tried to keep it simple, avoid big errors. I know black is not the preferred color for shoes, but I am having a black shoe week, and I dig this pair, so comfy and solid- gravitas. Going back to brown or burgundy tomorrow.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's tie color anticipates Halloween.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> But if I may make a few suggestions... lose the white gloves (we're not living in the 19th century anymore, it's okay to touch your fiancee's bare hand in public :wink2, get a spread collar shirt rather than wing collar, and -- I hate saying this since you had it commissioned -- you need a low fastening waistcoat for black tie. Something with three or four buttons that shows just a bit when the jacket is fastened.


Agree. In the UK I would go as far as to say that the wing collar is "wrong" for black tie. This will no doubt provoke snark from the clothing relativists brigade, but so be it. In the US, I understand the position to be more fluid, but the 'fold down' collar is more flattering. For the waistcoat, here is a picture without the jacket in the way: .

+1 on the self-tied bowtie, and, of course, your engagement.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

What I wore today:

Shoes: Ecco Barcelona in walnut with matching belt
Pants: Calvin Klein slim-fit; 100% wool, slightly shiny herringbone gray
Jacket: Jack Victor for Markshale; 100% Cashmere by Loro Piana
Shirt: Brioni - pale yellow with white collar and french cuffs
Tie: Ralph Lauren 100% wool
Cuff links: my great grandfathers simple monogram links


----------



## Jovan

Balfour said:


> Agree. In the UK I would go as far as to say that the wing collar is "wrong" for black tie. This will no doubt provoke snark from the clothing relativists brigade, but so be it. In the US, I understand the position to be more fluid, but the 'fold down' collar is more flattering. For the waistcoat, here is a picture without the jacket in the way: .
> 
> +1 on the self-tied bowtie, and, of course, your engagement.


Ah, thank you for the contribution. As I said in another thread, Edward VIII abdicated for our sins! Okay, not really. But he did make turn down collars acceptable and even preferred for black tie.


----------



## srmd22

Didn't have time to get a full body shot today, but managed a couple of quick partial pics:



























Jacket - made for Nordstrom ebay special, plaid camel hair
shirt - pink button down, forget the brand
pants - eddie bauer baggy chinos (not seen)
tie - JAB pink and blue paisley signature
shoes - AE New Orleans bluchers


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Splendid coat and shoes (I wish I had those shoes!).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight: Make replacing those shoes a priority. I'm strongly against contrast collar shirts with sports jackets. Tie and jacket seem like a nice pair.

srmd22: Okay, except the tie makes me think you're going to start offering people millions of dollars to see their birth certificates -- shiny, pale, small paisley, too close to the color of the shirt. Kind of an odd pairing with tweed, too. The coat is really nice, though.


----------



## upr_crust

Grey day, grey suit.

Suit, shirt, and tie - BB
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## Balfour

^ Like that a lot, upr, especially the shirt and the tie. I prefer white pocket squares with my navy / white spotted ties (although I prefer white generally). I thought the ps was a little subdued, although I can see how it accents the shirt. 

You appreciate this comment is rather like the judge who reads through the order presented by counsel and feels the need to point out a spelling mistake before agreeing it in its entirety!


----------



## upr_crust

You are correct in noting that the PS does echo the color of the shirt (hence why I picked it - that, and the fact that I'd not worn it in a long time). I do tend to use white cotton handkerchiefs when wearing contrast-collar shirts, but decided to do something different today.

Your commentary was appreciated - no fear for nit-picking .



Balfour said:


> ^ Like that a lot, upr, especially the shirt and the tie. I prefer white pocket squares with my navy / white spotted ties (although I prefer white generally). I thought the ps was a little subdued, although I can see how it accents the shirt.
> 
> You appreciate this comment is rather like the judge who reads through the order presented by counsel and feels the need to point out a spelling mistake before agreeing it in its entirety!


----------



## srmd22

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...
> 
> srmd22: Okay, except the tie makes me think you're going to start offering people millions of dollars to see their birth certificates -- shiny, pale, small paisley, too close to the color of the shirt. Kind of an odd pairing with tweed, too. The coat is really nice, though.


I agree, wrong tie-- but at least I can say it is not nearly as shiny as it looks in the pic. Here is a pic from an itouch camera-- not that accurate either, but a different perspective. Still, though, wrong tie, for sure.










Here is today's attempt, particularly lame-- didn't have time to pick out a tie, jacket is too big in the shoulders, pants too dark for the jacket, shirt too shiny. On the other hand, it's better then baggie chino's and a polo (or is it?).













































SC - Dark green camel hair, Deans Gate Tailors Row - too big, maybe a tailor can help 
Shirt - Calvin Klein non-iron slim fit - too shiny for this outfit, but was my only white shirt not at the cleaners this morning
Belt - dark brown braided BB 
Pants - Black and Brown from Lord and Taylors- charcoal plaid with burgundy and brown squares
Shoes - dark green AE Neumoks (came with those blue laces, and tan ones which would have looked better, but I am way too lazy to change them).

I thinked it looked a little less horrific IRL versus the pics - the dark green of the jacket does not come out well at all in the pics. There is a bit more contrast in person between the jacket and the pants. I have a tan camel hair that would probably be better with those pants, but it is at the dry cleaners. I am not sure what pants would go with the jacket- I guess a lighter grey or tan (neither of which I own in fall/winter weight).

edit/ps: my next project is to ebay some knit ties to go with the tweeds and camel hairs for winter. Also planning on picking up some inexpensive OCBD, and/or non-BD, shirts in white and light blue. Have a couple, but since I switched from suits to more odd jackets, and the season changed, I am caught unprepared.


----------



## Jovan

My attempt today.


































Sport coat: Varsity Town Clothes (vintage)
Sweater: Old Navy
Shirt: Luxire
Tie: Sears Traditional Collection (vintage)
Jeans: Levi's 501 STF
Belt: J. Crew
Shoes: Florsheim
Socks: Wigwam 625


----------



## upr_crust

Double header today - work, then drinks out with friends

Work:

Jacket, trousers, shirt, tie and shoes - BB
PS - vintage














































Tonight:

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - no name
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## DeathandTaxes

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Heading in for a casual Friday in the office and someone desired a picture before I left the house; so, I thought I might post here first because I have gotten great inspiration from many of your pictures and comments. My apologies for the cell phone picture quality.










Jacket: HSM Gold Trumpeter (tan/beige silk with brown windowpane)
Pants: Dockers (brown)
Shirt: JAB (light blue and in their slim fit line)
Tie: JAB knit (burgundy)
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Rimini (brown)

Glad to be here.


----------



## srmd22

^^ That looks like a pretty tasteful get-up. I wonder if some will say your jacket is too short, as I am told it should come down to the end of the thumb-- but it may be right for your build if you have a longer torso? Anyway, short is in these days. Plus this is coming from a guy (myself) who wears a lot of ill-fitting sports coats, so-- grain of salt.

I'll leave it others with much more experience then me to offer any really constructive advice. IMO, pretty impressive first post!


----------



## srmd22

I don't remember what everything is, but my best shot:

SC - Kuppenheimer vintage Harris Tweed
Shirt - dept store brand blue and white squares
Tie - RL mall burgundy solid
Belt - BB burgundy
Pants - Polo navy khakis
Shoes - vintage Bostonian shell cordovan longwings
PS - ?

I'm gonna edit these pics after work --


----------



## upr_crust

DeathandTaxes said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Heading in for a casual Friday in the office and someone desired a picture before I left the house; so, I thought I might post here first because I have gotten great inspiration from many of your pictures and comments. My apologies for the cell phone picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: HSM Gold Trumpeter (tan/beige silk with brown windowpane)
> Pants: Dockers (brown)
> Shirt: JAB (light blue and in their slim fit line)
> Tie: JAB knit (burgundy)
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Rimini (brown)
> 
> Glad to be here.


The jacket looks to be about the right length (hem at the first joint of the thumb, and it would appear to fully cover your buttocks), and the sleeve length looks fine (to me, at least). The only glaring item that I can see is that the trousers are too long - even factoring in that they are cotton, not wool, there is too much stacking at the cuff. A minor tailoring job, at worst, however.

Otherwise, welcome to AAAC, and congratulations on your first posting.


----------



## k2000k

At my office some of the younger guys started 'fresh friday' which is a depature from the normally very casual attire. I work in the construction industry so it can get very casual. Apologies for the dirty mirror and the poorly done tie knot.










If the coat sleeves look to short on my right side its because my arm is actually bent in this picture. This was the best of a rather poor lot.

















White shirt with dark blue and light blue stripes
Light blue tie
Blue sports coat with very faint gold and blue window pane pattern
Light Gray pants.
Dark blue/black socks with light blue fleur de lis patterns
Light brown shoes.

The only article of clothing worth mentioning are the slacks which I had made for me as a gift. Everything else isn't from a paticularly noteworth brand. I recognize that I should be wearing black socks with gray slacks, however my wardrobe is still somewhat limited and I don't own a pair of gray socks (yet). I also liked the idea of the fluer de lis pattern being the same color as my tie even though no one would see it.


----------



## Acct2000

Actually your tie knot isn't that bad.

You look at least solid. There are things we could pick on, but you would be dressed okay for my church on Sunday (where about half the men still wear jackets and ties.)


----------



## Jovan

k2000k: You're on the right track. Coat and shirt sleeves are the right length. Everything seems to fit.

As for today's attempt...










BB#1, Rugby sweater, Mercer & Sons OCBD, LE khakis, Florsheim pennies


----------



## Well.Attired.Student

Jovan said:


>


This I really like. I've been dressing similarly today.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Pants: charcoal grey cotton twill by Ralph Lauren w/ brown leather pocket trimming
Jacket: tweed by Strathmore (inherited from my father)
Shirt: Brioni french cuff 
Tie: Pal Zileri 40% silk, 60% wool - deep pink/red
Braces: Trafalgar 100% silk maroon, blue, forest green, pink paisley (my first time ever wearing braces)
Cuff links: my _other_ great-grandfather's monogram cufflinks

and.....still wearing my LLBean house slippers, so, no picture.


----------



## Jovan

Well.Attired.Student said:


> This I really like. I've been dressing similarly today.


Thank you. Can't beat the sweater/OCBD/chinos combination for versatility.


----------



## mattdillon

Jovan said:


> My attempt today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the look and textures. Is the tie Black or navy. If navy then right on if black then not the right color with the earth tones. Why the seemingly white socks? Honestly any color other than white (and black)would have been ok. Something with some color to add accent. Some striped or argyle to set off loafers.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

mattdillon said:


> Jovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the seemingly white socks? Honestly any color other than white (and black)would have been ok. Something with some color to add accent. Some striped or argyle to set off loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to tear apart other's outfits as a general rule. I am however, confused about the white sock thing; this is definitely not the first time I have seen pictures posted with well dressed gents, who are wearing white socks which to me seem completely incongruous with everything but gym shorts. Can someone enlighten me?
Click to expand...


----------



## WAZAKA

*Pumpkin surprise*

My wife decided to take my picture while bringing in a pie pumpkin from the car. She refused to take anything after the surprise photo so please excuse the blurryness. 








Suit - Zegna
Shoes - stafford
Tie - bb
Shirt - George


----------



## WAZAKA

Wrwhiteknight,
Looks like fall already. Very well put together in a subdued fun way. I too have just started wearing suspenders and have noticed that they are very comfortable while standing or walking, but while sitting, especially while driving the joiner pokes into my back. Perhaps this is just a flaw in the pair that I own. Have you noticed anything similar?


----------



## mattdillon

wrwhiteknight said:


> mattdillon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to tear apart other's outfits as a general rule. I am however, confused about the white sock thing; this is definitely not the first time I have seen pictures posted with well dressed gents, who are wearing white socks which to me seem completely incongruous with everything but gym shorts. Can someone enlighten me?
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't either and after re-reading my post it came off confrontational and that wasn't my intent at all. Sorry Jovan! I think he looks great I had just a couple of opinions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jovan

The socks are actually more of a cream colour in person (because you can never get wool perfectly white). Not sure if this changes your opinion, but I often wear these with chinos or jeans.

WAZAKA: Man, rotate your pictures first! Nobody likes tilting their head to the side in order to see a picture online.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today's outfit. The temperature dropped about 15 degrees over night, and it is rainy and downright dreary, which is awesome, if you like sweaters!

Shirt: cotton flannel by Paul & Shark - navy w/ goldenrod, red and light blue checks
Sweater: cream coloured 80% wool/ 20% cashmere by Alfred Nelson (can you see the clear buttons?!)
Pants: Olive chinos by Ralph Lauren
Hat: Lacoste
Shoes/boots: Nike Air Jordan Spizikes Winterized


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WAZAKA,

Yes, the suspenders get much looser when you sit, but when wearing my jacket you can't see this, so I still feel well put together. I do find them very comfortable though!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> The socks are actually more of a cream colour in person (because you can never get wool perfectly white). Not sure if this changes your opinion, but I often wear these with chinos or jeans.


Absolutely. Cream is great in my book. And, if anybody actually wants to wear white, I'm not against it (for them), I was just actually curious if it was a _thing_ I didn't know about.


----------



## L-feld

wrwhiteknight said:


> Absolutely. Cream is great in my book. And, if anybody actually wants to wear white, I'm not against it (for them), I was just actually curious if it was a _thing_ I didn't know about.


It's another one of those trad quirks. There is a big obsession with natural colored (I think they are un-dyed) wool socks, particularly those made by Wigwam. They are more commonly paired with Khakis, though.


----------



## Jovan

I'm actually not against wearing cream dress socks either, but then I am a noted fan of Cary Grant.


----------



## deandbn

wrwhiteknight said:


> Pants: charcoal grey cotton twill by Ralph Lauren w/ brown leather pocket trimming
> Jacket: tweed by Strathmore (inherited from my father)
> Shirt: Brioni french cuff
> Tie: Pal Zileri 40% silk, 60% wool - deep pink/red
> Braces: Trafalgar 100% silk maroon, blue, forest green, pink paisley (my first time ever wearing braces)
> Cuff links: my _other_ great-grandfather's monogram cufflinks
> 
> and.....still wearing my LLBean house slippers, so, no picture.


You look great generally wrWhite, but maybe with a good ironing you could get the collar roll of the shirt so the tie who's knot could be tighe a lot tighter and fit into the V of the collar better. Also knot needs a much improved dimple, and of course the jacket pocket really needs a pocket square badly.

Regards


----------



## srmd22

Hurricanes a-comin'! Gray and rainy, just like in England, which is like this perpetually, I understand, so I dressed a little bit English (I'm sure a very little bit, just the hat and coat-- you British folks are laughing at me, no doubt; just a wannabe). Only thing on the agenda was going out to brunch with the family, who are still not used to my overdressed attempts at some sort of fashion. I thought this was pretty subdued, but my 13 y/o daughter was, like, oh god, no...


























Can't really see the colors on the shirt, so here is a close up:










I don't really know what this jacket is, got it off ebay super cheap, but I love it:
















SC - Hebridean check tweed, see above
Shirt - American Living, whatever the hell that is - some cheapo shirt, but looks good and is comfy: white and orange stripe OCBD
Vest - light charcoal by Sovereign Code
Jeans - COH
Belt - BB black braid
Shoes - Sebego gray driver mocs
Hat - Kangol wool blend


----------



## qwerty11

Well.Attired.Student said:


> This I really like. I've been dressing similarly today.


Nice look!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today:

Pants: dark olive green corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Sweater: black merino wool by Ralph Lauren
Shirt: sage green hidden button down collar by Lorenzini
Tie: wool by Ralph Lauren
Socks: canary yellow cashmere 
Shoes: by Ecco


----------



## DeathandTaxes

srmd22 and upr crust - thank you both for your welcome and constructive feedback! I enjoy both of your posts particularly for how important even seemingly small accessories can be - Upr for your cufflinks and pocket watch chains and srmd22 for your watch and pocket knife.

k2000k, wrwhiteknight, Jovan, and srmd22 - great looks that definitely help me remember it's fall. WAZAKA, I wish my "surprise" photos could look so good.


----------



## DeathandTaxes

It actually dipped down into the 50's this morning (high of 68), so I got to break out a "cold weather" suit.



















Suit: Calvin Klein (heavy wool (tweed?) made in France in glen plaid with red and tan accents)
Shirt: JAB (ecru slim fit)
Tie: Burberrys of London (navy and red paisley on a yellow ground)
Shoes: BB Peal & Co. (brown perforated captoe)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Death and Taxes: very sharp! You will do well today.


----------



## upr_crust

You're welcome for the feedback, but, with Hurricane Sandy, no watch chain toiday (though I am wearing cufflinks - only becasue I wanted to get some more use out of Friday evening's shirt  ).



DeathandTaxes said:


> srmd22 and upr crust - thank you both for your welcome and constructive feedback! I enjoy both of your posts particularly for how important even seemingly small accessories can be - Upr for your cufflinks and pocket watch chains and srmd22 for your watch and pocket knife.
> 
> k2000k, wrwhiteknight, Jovan, and srmd22 - great looks that definitely help me remember it's fall. WAZAKA, I wish my "surprise" photos could look so good.


----------



## WAZAKA

Death an taxes... I envy that suit.


----------



## upr_crust

DeathandTaxes said:


> It actually dipped down into the 50's this morning (high of 68), so I got to break out a "cold weather" suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Calvin Klein (heavy wool (tweed?) made in France in glen plaid with red and tan accents)
> Shirt: JAB (ecru slim fit)
> Tie: Burberrys of London (navy and red paisley on a yellow ground)
> Shoes: BB Peal & Co. (brown perforated captoe)


Very nice suit, D & T. I cannot say that I'm a great fan of the tie, however, though that is personal preference. I would suggest, though, that when you wear the tie, a light blue solid shirt would be a better pairing than the ecru - with ecru and yellow together, there's too little contrast, and a lot of yellows (and yellow is a color that can overpower an outfit easily) Maybe it's just the photo, but the yellow of the tie and the ecru are virtually the same color as shown. IRL things can look different, but we can only go by what we see in the photos posted.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> Today:
> 
> Pants: dark olive green corduroy by Ralph Lauren
> Sweater: black merino wool by Ralph Lauren
> Shirt: sage green hidden button down collar by Lorenzini
> Tie: wool by Ralph Lauren
> Socks: canary yellow cashmere
> Shoes: by Ecco


As far as Ecco shoes go, those are far better than the square toed jobbies you were wearing before. I like the colour of that shirt, but let your collar buttons be seen! Also, I'd sooner pick a charcoal sweater over black. Just my two cents. 



DeathandTaxes said:


> srmd22 and upr crust - thank you both for your welcome and constructive feedback! I enjoy both of your posts particularly for how important even seemingly small accessories can be - Upr for your cufflinks and pocket watch chains and srmd22 for your watch and pocket knife.
> 
> k2000k, wrwhiteknight, Jovan, and srmd22 - great looks that definitely help me remember it's fall. WAZAKA, I wish my "surprise" photos could look so good.


Thanks!


----------



## DeathandTaxes

Thanks everyone for the feedback - I knew I liked the suit, but am glad other people approve as well.

Upr, the tie does have slightly more contrast in person; however, only slightly, so either way your critique is well taken and only pushes me in the direction I was already thinking about the combination. I think I fell a bit prey to the desire to wear a new suit and tie together (first time either have left the house with me), as well as see how far I can try to push the contrast boundaries.

That is why I enjoy this site and forum - it allows me to try different things, move outside my usual "go-to" combination comfort zones, get a knowledgeable second (third, fourth, etc.) opinion, and try to look good while doing all of those things.

Today is a repeat of yesterday's weather (50s upon leaving the house with a high of 67), but instead of wearing my newest suit I am wearing the first suit I ever owned - bought by my mother for me over 14 years ago.



















Suit: Jacobson's (a highish-end regional department store that closed in the early 2000s) private label (charcoal pinstripe)
Shirt: Mens Wearhouse (ecru)
Tie: Burberrys (primarily red and olive paisely on a blue ground)
PS: Mens Wearhouse (ecru)
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Williams (dark brown)

I think this combination is a little improvement over my go-to combination with this suit back then - a french blue shirt and yellow power tie, but my shoes were going in the right diretion (black medallion captoes by Mezlan - not a bad first dress shoe).

I hope everyone in the north stays safe!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Death and Taxes: very sharp again. It seems you favor the ecru shirts and tones? Ecru _does_ favor your tone, so good on ya (as they say north of the border).

Might I suggest ordering a set of metal collar stays? This might just be one of my pet-peeves, but I think that very sharp looking collar points add a lot to a get-up.


----------



## poorboy

Samuelsohn suit, Eton mini check shirt, Canali tie.


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> Very nice suit, D & T. I cannot say that I'm a great fan of the tie, however, though that is personal preference. I would suggest, though, that when you wear the tie, a light blue solid shirt would be a better pairing than the ecru - with ecru and yellow together, there's too little contrast, and a lot of yellows (and yellow is a color that can overpower an outfit easily) Maybe it's just the photo, but the yellow of the tie and the ecru are virtually the same color as shown. IRL things can look different, but we can only go by what we see in the photos posted.


While it is superfluous to repeat the master, a light to mid grey suit, blue shirt, yellow tie is a classic combination. If I may add, if the yellow tie has a blue element in it, so much the better. Another classic pairing with D&T's suit , is blue shirt, red tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Considering that the master hasn't had on a tie since Friday, and is currently working from home in a plaid flannel shirt and jeans, you can repeat him all that you want . A suit may be donned this evening, if Jean-Georges opens for dinner this evening (my partner's birthday dinner -if it happens).



arkirshner said:


> While it is superfluous to repeat the master, a light to mid grey suit, blue shirt, yellow tie is a classic combination. If I may add, if the yellow tie has a blue element in it, so much the better. Another classic pairing with D&T's suit , is blue shirt, red tie.


----------



## Jovan

poorboy said:


> Samuelsohn suit, Eton mini check shirt, Canali tie.


Not bad. Nix the Windsor knot.


----------



## poorboy

Jovan said:


> As far as Ecco shoes go, those are far better than the square toed jobbies you were wearing before. I like the colour of that shirt, but let your collar buttons be seen! Also, I'd sooner pick a charcoal sweater over black. Just my two cents.
> 
> Thanks!


Jovan,

Unfortunately, for no good reason, shoes are expensive in Canada. Ecco is considered to be not a bad shoe and is supposed to be ergonomic from what I hear.

wrwhitenight,

Kingston is not too far from the U.S. Do you ever make a run to the border to cross border shop? If you're interested in Allen Edmonds shoes, they go on sale fairly regularly and can drop as low as $219 from $335. Sure beats paying $375 at Harry Rosen. Just watch their website once a week. Nordstroms now operates in Canada, and they also sell AE shoes. Their sale prices are about $50 higher than their U.S. site when they're on sale there, but it saves you travelling to the U.S. to pick them up.

For styles or colours that never go on sale, you can get them 20% off from some ebay stores.


----------



## upr_crust

After hibernating at home, in total deshabille, avoiding the howling winds and rain of Sandy, I emerged this evening to take my partner out for his birthday dinner at Jean-Georges (which was quite a repast). He is something of a camera aficianado, so it took little effort for me to persuade him to take a few shots of me dressed as I was for dinner out.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt -Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Braces - Lewin
Watch chain - vintage, with modern replacement watch
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## blairrob

poorboy said:


> Samuelsohn suit, Eton mini check shirt, Canali tie.


I like that very much. No doubt that suggests it is too conservative, but, with a nod to Jovans knot suggestion, I consider that a very elegant and undertstated look.


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> After hibernating at home, in total deshabille, avoiding the howling winds and rain of Sandy, I emerged this evening to take my partner out for his birthday dinner at Jean-Georges (which was quite a repast). He is something of a camera aficianado, so it took little effort for me to persuade him to take a few shots of me dressed as I was for dinner out.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt -Lewin
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
> Braces - Lewin
> Watch chain - vintage, with modern replacement watch
> Shoes - C & J
> Overcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino


Please extend a happy birthday from me to your partner. The media here says that lower Manhattan is still without power and shut down. Does that include your bank? Your watch could not help but remind me of another man with a banking connection https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=13aqsugvp&sigi=12ijak8ab&.crumb=8Sk2g2RWXcp

If your chesterfield is a herringbone than it matches one I bought over 20 years ago when JAB still made clothes in Baltimore. Still wear it regularly,though I never put the velvet on the collar, too much for Toledo.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## arkirshner

upr_crust said:


> After hibernating at home, in total deshabille, avoiding the howling winds and rain of Sandy, I emerged this evening to take my partner out for his birthday dinner at Jean-Georges (which was quite a repast). He is something of a camera aficianado, so it took little effort for me to persuade him to take a few shots of me dressed as I was for dinner out.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt -Lewin
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
> Braces - Lewin
> Watch chain - vintage, with modern replacement watch
> Shoes - C & J
> Overcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino


Please extend a happy birthday from me to your partner. The media here says that lower Manhattan is still without power and shut down. Does that include your bank? Your watch could not help but remind me of another man with a banking connection https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=13aqsugvp&sigi=12ijak8ab&.crumb=8Sk2g2RWXcp

If your chesterfield is a herringbone than it matches one I bought over 20 years ago when JAB still made clothes in Baltimore. Still wear it regularly,though I never put the velvet on the collar, too much for Toledo.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## poorboy

blairrob said:


> I like that very much. No doubt that suggests it is too conservative, but, with a nod to Jovans knot suggestion, I consider that a very elegant and undertstated look.


Thanks. Col. Mustard didn't like the black, white and grey striped tie with this suit, so I thought I'd better change it up. Haven't seen the guy post in a while.


----------



## arkirshner

poorboy said:


> Thanks. Col. Mustard didn't like the black, white and grey striped tie with this suit, so I thought I'd better change it up. Haven't seen the guy post in a while.


The Col. posted so often and his posts took some time to compose he may just need a rest. I hope that's the case as I would like to see him back.


----------



## upr_crust

arkirshner said:


> Please extend a happy birthday from me to your partner. The media here says that lower Manhattan is still without power and shut down. Does that include your bank? Your watch could not help but remind me of another man with a banking connection https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A0PDoTBw9ZFQHXkAEpGJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dthomas%2Bcrown%2Baffair%26fr%3Dmcafee%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D19&w=800&h=991&imgurl=adamparry.com%2Fblog%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F09%2FThomas-Crown-Affair-Rolls-Royce.jpeg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fadamparry.org%2Fblog%2F&size=136.2+KB&name=*Thomas<%2Fb>-Crown<%2Fb>-Affair<%2Fb>-Rolls-Royce&p=thomas+crown+affair&oid=f6b8053714461bc4fe0b66f130d12678&fr2=piv-web&fr=mcafee&tt=%3Cb%3EThomas%3C%2Fb%3E-%3Cb%3ECrown%3C%2Fb%3E-%3Cb%3EAffair%3C%2Fb%3E-Rolls-Royce&b=0&ni=104&no=19&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=10qg9ubu6&sigb=13aqsugvp&sigi=12ijak8ab&.crumb=8Sk2g2RWXcp*If your chesterfield is a herringbone than it matches one I bought over 20 years ago when JAB still made clothes in Baltimore. Still wear it regularly,though I never put the velvet on the collar, too much for Toledo.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Alan



Lower Manhattan, so far as I know, is still without power. The trains start moving again underground, but only as far south as Times Sq. or Penn Station or Grand Central. My bank building was apparently undamaged, but is not able to open due to the lack of power in the building - I've been logging into work from home.

As for the Chesterfield, it came with velvet on the collar - apparently not "too much" for Manhattan*  .*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


>


I suspect that whenever you eat out with a group, the waiter hands you the bill!!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery following the recent unpleasentness.


----------



## mnewb1

First Post, new to building a wardrobe Vintage Dunn & Co green plaid, not sure if this fits well today or screams &70's


----------



## FLMike

poorboy said:


> Samuelsohn suit, Eton mini check shirt, Canali tie.


Holy tie knot, Batman!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mnewb1 said:


> First Post, new to building a wardrobe Vintage Dunn & Co green plaid, not sure if this fits well today or screams &70's


Suit is OK.

But are those 4" cuffs??


----------



## Funkatronik

mnewb1 said:


> First Post, new to building a wardrobe Vintage Dunn & Co green plaid, not sure if this fits well today or screams &70's


Either your jacket is too big, or your shirt is too small, as I can't see your shirt cuffs.

Also, I'm not too keen on the color combo. With a gray suit and a blue shirt, the tie could be more colorful. It's a very bland combo that could use some color. Just a personal preference though, 
it's my inner, flamboyant dandy talking and I must confess, I don't know anything about colors suitable for jobs that require suits, as dressing well (or at least trying to do so) is just a hobby for me.


----------



## FLMike

mnewb1 said:


> First Post, new to building a wardrobe Vintage Dunn & Co green plaid, not sure if this fits well today or screams &70's


Holy trouser cuffs, Batman!


----------



## mnewb1

poor picture quality, it's actually a dark green in color...cuff are two inch turnups...probable too much for a short man duly noted


----------



## wrwhiteknight

poorboy said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Unfortunately, for no good reason, shoes are expensive in Canada. Ecco is considered to be not a bad shoe and is supposed to be ergonomic from what I hear.
> 
> wrwhitenight,
> 
> Kingston is not too far from the U.S. Do you ever make a run to the border to cross border shop? If you're interested in Allen Edmonds shoes, they go on sale fairly regularly and can drop as low as $219 from $335. Sure beats paying $375 at Harry Rosen. Just watch their website once a week. Nordstroms now operates in Canada, and they also sell AE shoes. Their sale prices are about $50 higher than their U.S. site when they're on sale there, but it saves you travelling to the U.S. to pick them up.
> 
> For styles or colours that never go on sale, you can get them 20% off from some ebay stores.


Poorboy, I actually grew up in the US in Vermont, and so I get down south of the border several times a year to visit family and friends. I think that my "problem" (if owning and wearing Ecco shoes is perceived as such by some), is that while I have gotten into the shirt and tie "game" fairly well, I have yet to really do so for shoes or suits.

I have started to realize that Ecco is more of a shoe for utilitarian non-fashion guys who still want to appear dressed up, but I already own 4 pairs, and all of them are in near-new condition and with almost zero resale value, so I am stuck with them and thus will use them until they croak. When this happens I will be very careful about replacing them mindfully with some much nicer shoes. All of that being said, I do think that Ecco shoes are presentable at least in some fashion, and they certainly are comfortable.

As for todays attempt:

Suit: dark charcoal grey (almost black) with very faint red/silver pinstripe by Jack Victor - super 110's
Shirt: mauve and mint green tight and thin pinstripe by Lorenzini
Tie: bright paisley by Ralph Lauren 
Shoes: (not pictured) - black Ecco New York 
Socks: (not pictured) - aubergine Cashmere by Ralph Lauren


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I like paisley ties and pine cone ties, but I have never seen a half and half!!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like paisley ties and pine cone ties, but I have never seen a half and half!!


I know! It is a crazy machine that tie. I got it from the wonderful Dr. Livingston.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Short men shouldn't be wearing cuffs on their trousers.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Short men shouldn't be wearing cuffs on their trousers.


Just a suggestion, but when making a statement like this it might be helpful to supply the rationale behind said statement so that those reading it can understand _why _you believe as you do. The analysis behind a conclusion is often much more convincing and informative than the conclusion itself. I often will respect somebody's conclusion even if I disagree with it if I see that they have arrived at such a conclusion through a principled approach.


----------



## mnewb1

You know, I'm 5'4", I don't believe for a minute that not having cuffs are going to make me look any taller, nor do I care. I am what I am and I like the cuffs ( though these are probably too big, I'll have the tailor redo them. ).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

We went out tonight for Thai food, and dinner out is a rare thing these days with my 4-month old daughter around the house. We were so fortunate to be _literally_ the only people in one of our favourite restaurants, so the service was fantastic and fast.

Jacket: tan with brown and light blue subtle window pane - Jack Victor 90% wool/10% cashmere
Sweater: 100% cashmere - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Pants: dark olive green corduroy - Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt by Loake
Socks: pale yellow cashmere/cotton (I lifted my pants slightly in the second photo to show the socks, they have a soft break naturally)


----------



## Towers

wrwhiteknight said:


> Just a suggestion, but when making a statement like this it might be helpful to supply the rationale behind said statement so that those reading it can understand _why _you believe as you do. The analysis behind a conclusion is often much more convincing and informative than the conclusion itself. I often will respect somebody's conclusion even if I disagree with it if I see that they have arrived at such a conclusion through a principled approach.


the theory is that a cuff breaks up the line of your trousers, same rason shorter men would not wear jackets with high button stances; more/longer vertical lines.

obviously ymmv.


----------



## g3dahl

mnewb1,

I really like the suit, and I think cuffs are perfectly appropriate, especially considering the suit's fabric. But I do agree that they would look better scaled down. I also agree that the sleeves should be shorter. For some reason some tailors seem to want to make them longer than they should be, but it does look better if you can show a bit of shirt cuff. 

When preparing for alterations, I gauge my jacket sleeve length by holding my arms down at my sides and extending my hands straight ahead, palms down. The target: with my hands parallel to the floor, the fronts of the sleeves just barely make contact with the backs of my hands. If you try it this way, be sure that your jacket sleeves are hanging straight down.

It's true that the guidelines suggest that shorter men avoid cuffs, but I see that as more of a suggestion than a rule. People argue about cuffs vs no cuffs all the time, and the bottom line seems to be that it's really up to the wearer's preference (unless we're talking about formalwear, of course). The more compelling issue, in my opinion, is to maintain proportion, thus my suggestion for shorter cuffs.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Short men shouldn't be wearing cuffs on their trousers.


K, but u rong doe. That being said, Mnewb1, I do think your cuffs are a bit too thick, but you wouldn't want them too thin because the suit has big lapels and pocket flaps. 3/4 that size would be about right. I also think everything in that look is at the same saturation -- it would look monochrome in a B&W photo. I think you'd be better suited by a lighter blue shirt with that suit and tie, and maybe more hue difference between the suit and tie.

Upr: Write a book so you can use the photo WouldaShoulda quoted as your author photo.

wrwhiteknight: You look good in in a turtleneck.


----------



## Jovan

1.5" cuffs are "standard" but at his height 1.25" would also look proportionate. That's what matters more than having cuffs at all. At my height I can wear 2" cuffs and they are not noticeably that big.


----------



## Balfour

mnewb1 said:


> You know, I'm 5'4", I don't believe for a minute that not having cuffs are going to make me look any taller, nor do I care. I am what I am and I like the cuffs ( though these are probably too big, I'll have the tailor redo them. ).


Quite right on all points (Jovan has it right on scaling them down perhaps to 1.25"). By Shoe City's way of thinking, short men would never wear anything but a dark suit (with or without pinstripes). While a perfectly appropriate component of a wardrobe, where would the fun be in that?


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr: Write a book so you can use the photo WouldaShoulda quoted as your author photo.


That photo proves the salutary effect of great food and wine on one's mood, along with admirable companionship. Now my only problem is coming up with something of substance about which to write . . . . .


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


>


To belatedly come to the party, this is one of the best (in a high target environment!).

I also rather like the glasses frames - reminds me of the pair Alexander McCall-Smith wears. Are they real tortoiseshell?


----------



## eagle2250

wrwhiteknight said:


> We went out tonight for Thai food, and dinner out is a rare thing these days with my 4-month old daughter around the house. We were so fortunate to be _literally_ the only people in one of our favourite restaurants, so the service was fantastic and fast.
> 
> Jacket: tan with brown and light blue subtle window pane - Jack Victor 90% wool/10% cashmere
> Sweater: 100% cashmere - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Pants: dark olive green corduroy - Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt by Loake
> Socks: pale yellow cashmere/cotton (I lifted my pants slightly in the second photo to show the socks, they have a soft break naturally)


Kudos! A wonderfully done dressy-casual look! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> To belatedly come to the party, this is one of the best (in a high target environment!).
> 
> I also rather like the glasses frames - reminds me of the pair Alexander McCall-Smith wears. Are they real tortoiseshell?


Thank you, Balfour. The glasses frames are, for better or worse, the usual acrylic/plastic/whatever - real tortoiseshell is illegal in the US to sell.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Balfour. The glasses frames are, for better or worse, the usual acrylic/plastic/whatever - real tortoiseshell is illegal in the US to sell.


This I did not know (is there an exception for antiques?). Looks jolly nice, anyhow!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

upr_crust said:


> That photo proves the salutary effect of great food and wine on one's mood, along with admirable companionship. Now my only problem is coming up with something of substance about which to write . . . . .


Substance??

That will never sell!!


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> This I did not know (is there an exception for antiques?). Looks jolly nice, anyhow!


I do believe that there is an exception for antiques, and thank you - I think that they're quite jolly as well!



WouldaShoulda said:


> Substance??
> 
> That will never sell!!


Well, then, how about "Upr_Crust - My Life in Useless Fripperies"? Do you think that it would sell - it certainly would have no substance beyond my attire!


----------



## kravman2011

Well, then, how about "Upr_Crust - My Life in Useless Fripperies"? Do you think that it would sell - it certainly would have no substance beyond my attire! [/QUOTE]

Substance is sometimes overrated . Sometimes we just want to enjoy things. I, for one, would definitely buy the book.


----------



## kravman2011

On a side note, what ever happened to Colonel Mustard? has anyone heard from him? 
I hope all is well with him and his family.


----------



## arkirshner

mnewb1 said:


> You know, I'm 5'4", I don't believe for a minute that not having cuffs are going to make me look any taller, nor do I care. I am what I am and I like the cuffs ( though these are probably too big, I'll have the tailor redo them. ).


One of the physicians, (I think he was a physician), who posts here, has explained that cuffs do not make a short man look taller. The reason is that when you look at someone you do not see just him/her, you see him/her in relation to other things e.g. another person, a doorway, a car, a table, ad infinitum. When you see someone else in relation to the world the brain compares the person to the objects he is near and computes the height. Cuffs do not make a difference.

I wear a 40 short and my cuffs are 1 5/8. I don't claim this is the best, but there is no real way of determining what is best. In determining for yourself it is well to keep in mind the ratio of the height of the cuff to your own height. For instance, 1 3/4 in cuff on a six foot man is the same ratio as a 1.555 in cuff on a man of your height.

By the way, yes the jacket sleeves are too long and your shirt is too dark. You want tone contrast in your ensemble, the better to frame you face, and you want a lighter shirt. Darker ones , at the risk of being politically incorrect, evoke lower class ,(think Sopranos), than white or light shirts. Both the President and the Governor wear white, or light, shirts with their suits, as does our friend, upr class.


----------



## mnewb1

Thank you, Sir


----------



## srmd22

Last couple of days:
Thursday-



















blurry, but just to show the hat:



















BB Cashmere Navy SC
Navy check Black and Tan button down shirt
RL charcoal flannel pants
gold plaid J Crew tie
Netterman black gunboats
Black braid bb belt
white sild PS - JB
Hat - Kangool black wool blend plaid

Friday-




























trenchcoat - burberry navy, ebayed
Sweater - BR grey cashmere
shirt - club room light blue OC button down
tie - dept store designer (forget exact brand) black, white and dark red plaid
Pants - Black and Tan brand charcoal plaid with tan and burgundy overstripe
shoes - Bostonian brown tassle loafers
hat - Dunn and Co Harris Tweed


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Went for a great walk in the woods today with my dogs. The first snowflakes of the year were in the air, although at 5 celcius they melted before even touching down.

Jacket: vintage heavy charcoal wool, Anderson-Little
Sweater: virgin wool woven into a wonderful paisley pattern by Paul & Shark (my absolutely favorite sweater - I've never seen another sweater like it - at least 7 colors of wool)
Pants: olive green cotton by Ralph Lauren
Socks: heavy wool argyle by Ralph Lauren
Boots: black leather/ Gore-tex, Boston by Ecco


----------



## Balfour

smrd22, like Thursday a lot. Normally I prefer more contrast between a blue odd jacket and grey trousers, but that seems to work. My only comment would be that the patterns on the tie and shirt look similar and to my mind clash. I would have gone with a solid tie with that shirt. Good look, though.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Another very cold day today at only 3 degrees Celcius. 

Jacket: Vintage Tweed
Sweater: 80% wool, 20% cashmere by Alfred Nelson
Shirt: pale-red iridescent point-collar twill by Lorenzini
Tie: Vintage Fendi
Pants: heavy cotton twill w/ dark brown leather pocket trimming by Ralph Lauren


----------



## WAZAKA

My youngest daughter was baptized today, but my older one wanted to take a picture with our moose and me. Fall is in full effect here and at some point I will have to man up and go rake the leaves. Or maybe my wife will do it if I wait long enough. It worth a try.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Congrats, very wonderful.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Our children/families and our clothes, in that order...what life is all about! :thumbs-up:


----------



## deandbn

Congratulations Wazaka.


----------



## Rick Blaine

Shirt: Charles Trywhitt w/ burgundy stripes
Pants: Blue light wool pants from Nordstrom
Vest: Blackwatch deco from BB
Tie: Red silk knit from tiebar
Not pictured: Black peacoat from Banana Republic


----------



## srmd22

Suit: JAB signature Navy pinstripe
Shirt: JAB signature blue gingham contrast collar french cuff
Tie: JAB pink and blue paisley
Cufflinks: S&K from the early 2000's
Belt: Allen Edmonds walnut leather
socks: Barneys
Shoes: AE McAlister in walnut


----------



## DeathandTaxes

Sorry for the late replies - it just has been one of those weeks.

wrwhitenight: Thanks for the feedback on the ecru and tones - I didn't even realize it until you mentioned it. Perhaps I have just been caught in the ecru and tones mood, but I guess this forum will let me see more of what I wear and what actually works. Also, I appreciate your comment on the collar stays - I agree and ordered a set of metal ones after seeing what you meant.

arkirshner: Thank you for additional combinations - I will be sure to try one of those the next time I wear that suit.

Upr: Glad to see you have weathered the storm, and great look (as always) on 10-31-12 but I am particularly fond of that tie:



upr_crust said:


>


wrwhitenight: I would comment on your posts from Nov. 2 and 3, but for some reason those pictures won't appear through my browser - as a fellow dog owner I was particularly curious to see how another dresses when taking theirs for a walk. I can see the Nov. 4th pictures and I really like the look. The only thing I have not decided on is whether the tie is the best option for all of the rest (I too have a vintage Fendi tie that I never think looks right with anything - so please take my comment with a hefty grain of salt).

WAZAKA: Congratulations!

smrd22: Of your last few days, I really like your Friday look the best. I think the whole combination of the fabrics, the patterns, and the colors all fit the season perfectly and together it looks very appropriate and effortless.

I guess I will have to post some of my own catch-up stuff later in the day...


----------



## WAZAKA

Nothing special today so all you get are my shoes and one of my new pairs of socks. They are made by Happy Feet out if Sweden. 








Speaking of socks, srmd those are pretty nifty.

Thank you all for the comments. It was a good day overall. I hope that any one efected by the storm is safe and recovering well. On a lighter note, any thoughts on what the president elect (or incumbent) will be wearing tonight after the election is called?


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today's Go:

Jacket: Vintage Strathmore Tweed
Sweater: 100% merino wool by Ralph Lauren
Shirt: grey with blue and grey grid by Lorenzini
Pants: heavy cotton twill by Ralph Lauren
Tie: Vintage tie for Steven's Ltd. Montpelier, VT 90% polyester/10% silk


----------



## deandbn

Nice outfit Wr


----------



## WAZAKA

Whiteknight,
Nice get up. My only quarrel is the tie for the simple reason that I have issues with polyester. I have never seen a 90% polyester 10% silk tie. Seems kind of odd to me. I have noticed that you wear a lot of PRL. It always looks great, but I was wondering if there is there any particular reason?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks all -

WAZAKA - the tie is an oddity - It is a vintage hand-me-down from my father, from a now-defunct (I think - Jack McCullough could verify this) shop in my hometown. The shade is very cool though, and is a blue/green with apricot dots.

I _do_ wear a lot of PRL. It is probably the most dominant brand overall in my wardrobe, with Lorenzini and Brioni being by far the most dominant in my dress shirts, and Brioni in my ties (other than vintage oddities).

PRL just seems to be a brand that offers a good variety of conservative styles in sweaters and pants at pretty affordable prices. I also used to be a manager at a store that carried the upper-reaches of Ralph Lauren's product line, and so a hefty discount didn't hurt either. The other factor is that as I shop a lot at thrift stores and on eBay, once I find a brand that works for me, it becomes easier to buy second-hand as I have a decent degree of certainty as to how things will fit, hold-up and perform.


----------



## Towers

wrwhiteknight said:


> Another very cold day today at only 3 degrees Celcius.


I think this would work better without the tie.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Towers said:


> I think this would work better without the tie.


Thanks Towers - Death and Taxes also said something about the tie -

That is a vintage Fendi tie that I _really_ like, but like Death and Taxes, I have found that it simply doesn't go with anything very well. So, what I do........is just wear it. I like it, and so I just say, today I'm having a funky day, and the fact is that I am better dressed than most people, and better dressed than all of my peers, so nobody except for you fine gents on AAAC will notice that the tie doesn't actually work that well!

In short: yes you are right.


----------



## upr_crust

DeathandTaxes said:


> Upr: Glad to see you have weathered the storm, and great look (as always) on 10-31-12 but I am particularly fond of that tie:


Thank you. I discovered my Charvet fixation during a winter clearance sale at Bergdorf Goodman in NYC some three years ago, when I bought the tie. Once it was marked down two or three times, it was almost easy to justify the purchase . It is a lovely tie, but it does demand to be the dominant pattern of any ensemble with which I wear it (a common occurrence with Charvet ties).

I did weather the storm quite well, but lower Manhattan, where my office is, did not, forcing me to work from home for the last two weeks. My office will be re-opening Friday, but as I'm flying out of the country Friday evening on vacation, I'm demurring (and deferring) returning to Wall St. until after Thanksgiving. It has also eliminated suit-wearing for the last two weeks, save for last Wednesday evening. I am off to London, and will be packing suits, so after the trip, there should be some "lifestyle" photos to post. I believe that they may be of some interest.


----------



## srmd22

Suit: Calvin Klein silver-gray -- not a AAAC level suit, it's a bit shiny, but it fits
Shirt: light brown, forget the brand, nothing special
Tie: Nordstroms tan and off-white broad bands
Belt: AE walnut leather
Shoes: AE McAlister (2 days in a row!)
Overcoat: vintage hand-me-down from my father-- wool/cashmere probably from the 50's, good as new
Hat: JAB from a 70% off day
forgot the socks: Club Room yellow argyles


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today:

Suit: Charcoal nail-head by Calvin Klein
Shirt: Purple/white gingham-check with white contrast collar by Jack Lipson (absolutely amazing fabric)
Tie: Purple with pink, black and white by Brioni
Dark brown belt and shoes (ecco - not pictured)


----------



## Acct2000

SRMD, love the tie and shirt; outfit over-all is great!

Mrwhiteknight; you look okay. I'm not a fan of the contrast collar shirts; but that's possibly just my quirk.


----------



## Jovan

srmd22: Change the shirt and/or tie. Too similar in colour IMO.


----------



## WAZAKA

White knite,
I disagree with forsberg. The collar looks great and it's nice to see a guy rocking purple. Overall great look. What is it that makes the shirt fabric so special?


----------



## Jovan

Jovan said:


> srmd22: Change the shirt and/or tie. Too similar in colour IMO.


Let me add that otherwise the outfit is solid.


----------



## mattdillon

stcolumba said:


>


Got to say love the look and the Brown tie with the grey double breasted looks fantastic. The shirt also adds a nice bit of color to set off the brown that a plain white shirt would lack. Well done. The not is not one that I ever tie with the two side dimples as I prefer a single center dimple on a regular tie and no dimple on many of my slimmer ties that have smaller knots.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> Let me add that otherwise the outfit is solid.


I second this, and the point that the shirt and tie lack contrast. You still look sharp though!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WAZAKA said:


> White knite,
> I disagree with forsberg. The collar looks great and it's nice to see a guy rocking purple. Overall great look. What is it that makes the shirt fabric so special?


The fabric is 100% cotton, and advertised on the inside as made in Italy (if that matters at all), but the tailoring is done in Canada. *The fabric has a distinct stretchiness to it*, which is fantastically comfortable, supple, soft and drapes wonderfully. I have other garments made of wonderful shirtings, but this one is unlike any other I have.


----------



## blairrob

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Mrwhiteknight; you look okay. I'm not a fan of the contrast collar shirts; but that's possibly just my quirk.





WAZAKA said:


> White knite,
> I disagree with forsberg. The collar looks great and it's nice to see a guy rocking purple. Overall great look.


Forsberg, it is a quirk, and one that I share. I think contrast collar shirts are like button down collars with a business suit; fine by the standards of many in the know but not something I can get my head around.

My one complaint would be that the patterns on the tie and shirt are a little too close in dimension. Picky picky.


----------



## deandbn

You looking good today.

Very modern suit with narrow lapels for a young guy.

Tie is covering the belt buckle, should be shorter.

A white TV fold PS would look soo good together with the white collar and the white in the shirt fabric...

just saying :cool2:


----------



## PMRuby

blairrob said:


> Forsberg, it is a quirk, and one that I share.


I think the gentleman in the picture does the contrast collar about as well as it can be done, but I don't think not favoring shirts like that is much of a quirk these days. Like wide lapels connote the 90's, the contrast collars seem to call up a memory of the 80's - very Gordon Gekko. At this point, I think they're a dated look. I don't think seeing those shirts as such is a quirk - I think it's something upon which most guys would agree. Are they a categorical disaster waiting to happen? No. But looking good in a shirt like that in today's environment will take more care than it will with most shirts.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I much prefer stcolumba's contrast-collar shirt ensemble to wrwhiteknight's. Although I like the fabric of WR's shirt quite a bit, I think it would be better tieless under a navy blazer -- but the contrast collar means that wouldn't quite work. stcolumba's quieter effort is much more to my taste.


----------



## srmd22

Re: the contrast collar thing-- it does remind me of Gordon Gekko and the 80's, but I have to say, amongst the suit wearing men in this area, they are still quite popular. Don't see them much in my business (mostly "biz-cas") but amongst the financiers and lawyers of Boston I see it frequently. I think it is a sharp look, but not an earthy or trad look. So it just depends on what you are trying to project that day. I have a few, and I probably don one every week or two, with a suit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

While we are on the topic of contrast collars, try these two on for size. I wore these two on the same day, the first one to my cousin's outdoor wedding in Connecticut, the second to the party that night (same suit).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> While we are on the topic of contrast collars, try these two on for size. I wore these two on the same day, the first one to my cousin's outdoor wedding in Connecticut, the second to the party that night (same suit).


Those are better -- I like the shirt and tie in the first, but I might like them better separately.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> While we are on the topic of contrast collars, try these two on for size. I wore these two on the same day, the first one to my cousin's outdoor wedding in Connecticut, the second to the party that night (same suit).


As someone who wears contrast collars with some frequency, I feel that I can chime in on this subject. First off, contrast collars existed before the first "Wall St." movie, so I don't necessarily think of them with Gordon Gekko (a.k.a. Michael Douglas) in mind.

I do think, however, that the level of contrast between collar and shirt has to be moderate. The problem that I had (and a small and nitpicky problem to be sure) with the purple shirt with white collar is that the body of the shirt is relatively dark, and quite vivid. Were I to wear that shirt, I would have paired it with a solid navy tie, letting the shirt make the statement. (The tie that WR wore is perfectly nice, but for my money, not with that shirt - the scale of the patterns of shirt and tie were too close, and there was not enough contrast of value, i.e. the difference in light and dark, between them.)

The two shots from the family gathering, the shirt bodies are lighter, and the ties are darker, which, IMHO, works better.

Just my $.02 . . .


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr Crust and others:

Great stuff - thanks so much guys.


----------



## WAZAKA

Had some family pictures taken. This was the first time that we have done such.









Suit. Stafford 
Tie. BB
Shirt. Pierre Cardin
Watch. JEAR
Hat. Can't remember bought recently at Kmart. 
Shoes. Stafford (not shown)
Socks. Happy Socks ( not shown)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My sister and cousin are up from the States visiting, so we went out for a stroll around the historic part of town, drank some warm beverages and shopped around town (with an emphasis on the fine foods store!).

Jacket: 100% Loro Piana cashmere by Jack Victor
Sweater: 80% mercerized merino wool/ 20% cashmere by House of Carrington
Pants: heavy cotton twill by Ralph Lauren
Scarf: 100% italian wool


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight: Those yellow and blue contrast collar shirts are keepers. I like the subtlety of them compared to the purple, but that's just me.


----------



## stcolumba

mattdillon said:


> Got to say love the look and the Brown tie with the grey double breasted looks fantastic. The shirt also adds a nice bit of color to set off the brown that a plain white shirt would lack. Well done. The not is not one that I ever tie with the two side dimples as I prefer a single center dimple on a regular tie and no dimple on many of my slimmer ties that have smaller knots.


The tie is actually "copper". As for the knot, it was tied in haste.


----------



## deandbn

wrwhiteknight said:


> While we are on the topic of contrast collars, try these two on for size. I wore these two on the same day, the first one to my cousin's outdoor wedding in Connecticut, the second to the party that night (same suit).


Both are awesome Sir. :smile:

I personally prefer the green to the yellow, but you carry both of them off well in my opinion.


----------



## Acct2000

I do like the yellow shirt with the brown tie.


----------



## WAZAKA

I went to see the new Bond film last night. The wife gave me a few hours of time away from the house. Haha! Here's what I wore:









Suit. Geoffrey Beene 
Shirt. Dockers
Tie. Thrifted for .50
Shoes. Stafford
Socks. Ballston


----------



## WAZAKA

*Err!*

I do not know why but I cannot get the picture above to be upright! Sorry about that.


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz

saturday in central park


----------



## wrwhiteknight

JasonMarshallJazz: wonderful stuff - I love the grey, green, pink blend contrast - very nicely done -


----------



## WAZAKA

Jason Marshall,
That is quite the get up! Oddly enough; I think the pocket square actually ties it all together. That green vest is awesome! Looks like it must have been pretty cold that day. Who made what?


----------



## Jovan

Jason: I dig it. Nothing like a warm tweed suit.

Forgot to crosspost this here yesterday:










Mercer OCBD
J. Crew lambswool
Levi's 501
Sperry Topsider
Wigwam 625


----------



## deandbn

WAZAKA said:


> I do not know why but I cannot get the picture above to be upright! Sorry about that.











Thought you might like this. Fixed your tie knot and Pocket Square. I think it looks pretty cool!!

Click Pic to show full size.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today: just studying around the house with headphones in.

Jacket: 90% wool/ 10% cashmere tan with dark brown and sky blue by Jack Victor
Shirt: Jones New york twill
Pants: Ralph lauren heavy cotton twill (not pictured)
Tie: by Dion
Sweater: 100% black Merino Wool by Ralph Lauren


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, wrwhiteknight. You dress better than most (certainly better than me) for "just studying around the house...!" :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight: Nice. But as I said before, ditch the black. Charcoal is more versatile in that you can wear it with a navy blazer to an earth toned sport coat like that.

The tie isn't my cup of tea, but I understand our British cousins don't mind such things as much. Still, a few knit ties in different colours (navy, dark red, dark purple) would suit "country professor" looks like that one pretty nicely.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight - gorgeous looking jacket, I'm a big fan of subtle overchecks, windowpanes and the whatnot . 

As Jovan says though, the black sweater is not doing the overall appearance any favours. 

And as Eagle allows you are amazingly well dressed for home study. :icon_smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Nice look, WhiteKnight. I don't mind the black. It provides a nice contrast. Charcoal is nice as well. I love my Dion ties. Studying around the house?!?! Your pajamas must have a bowtie and cummerbund.


----------



## bernoulli

After a long hiatus, I am posting just to show off my latest crazy purchase (courtesy of Finsbury). It is fun to see that the forum has come alive with many posters. Hi to you all.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Dr. Livingston - I've found that my Dion ties are as nice as Brioni and Charvet in every way that I can ascertain; I own maybe 6 or 7 of them.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan and Shaver: as for the sweater, while I don't agree that the black doesn't look good, but I do agree that a charcoal would look great. Another thing is that I don't like wearing crew neck sweaters with dress shirts or god-forbid a tie, although many do, and unfortunately right now this means you will see a lot of this black merino wool v-neck by Ralph lauren and the Cream wool/cashmere with 3 buttons by Alfred nelson. 

I am currently trying to find some new sweaters at reasonable prices to add to my wardrobe, but have not had a huge amount of success as of late. I have an excellent collared and turtle/mock and crew neck sweater collection, but the others are lacking.


----------



## srmd22

Haven't had much time to post the last week or so, but I snapped some pics. Here are a few days worth-- wanted to throw them up there to get some constructive criticism and feedback. I won't list the descriptions, to avoid an overly long post, but feel free to ask about any pieces that catch your eye. The pictures are crappier then usual due to haste, but still better then nothing.*

TODAY:*




























* YESTERDAY:*


























* LAST WEEK:*



















* EARLIER LAST WEEK:*

These pics are even worse then the others. This is actually a brown with a slightly eggplant tint CORDUROY suit, Canali, from Nordstrom Rack. Looks much, much better IRL. The bowtie less yellow, more of a gold/yellow with squares.

























* AND EARLIER:*


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Smrd22: I preach a lot of restraint here, and this is more of it. You're close. I think you try to do a bit too much within each rig, and holding back a little bit might serve you better.

Today: I like the shirt and coat, both on their own and together. I don't like the vest, and I think the swelled/whatever seams make it too casual here. The PS and tie are alright, but they're both kind of shiny and a little too close (I wouldn't repeat dots, nor would I near-match the color of the ground). The pants are too close in color to the SC. It would look like a suit from 20 paces, and that makes me dislike the overly-light shoes (wanna wear light shoes well? Wear a light SC). What's up with the cuff button?

Yesterday:

This comes close to being my favorite. The blazer, the shirt color, the tie, and the square are all really great. The square adds just enough personality and really works for me. I wish the shirt was an OCBD in the same color, and I'm not crazy about the jacket fit -- could be the picture, though. The shoes... that's the problem here. They make no sense with anything else you're wearing, which is otherwise a pretty coherent outfit. The longwings and more serious socks would be better.

Last Week:

There's that vest again. It reminds me of Banana Republic. Also, a better-dressed man than I once suggested never wearing patterned pants with tweed, and I reckon he was right. You do it better than most, but brown cords or tan khakis would be better here. I like those shoes, but this top half (sans vest) with the bottom half of the previous outfit would be pretty darn good -- at least, the best use for those olive shoes, which don't belong with a tie.

Earlier last week:

I have a feeling that suit is awesome. Leave french blue shirts (especially with yellow ties) to Donald Trump. Same suit with blue OCBD, matte long tie, and silk square, and you're set. Again, light brown shoes with dark suits are pretty bad.

And Earlier:

_This_ is how you wear light-colored shoes: light jacket and dark pants, or very light pants and darker jacket. My only concerns: the shirt reads a bit summery for me, the jacket is a cool brown while the shoes are very warm, and I'm not sure about all the textures.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jovan and Shaver: as for the sweater, while I don't agree that the black doesn't look good, but I do agree that a charcoal would look great. Another thing is that I don't like wearing crew neck sweaters with dress shirts or god-forbid a tie, although many do, and unfortunately right now this means you will see a lot of this black merino wool v-neck by Ralph lauren and the Cream wool/cashmere with 3 buttons by Alfred nelson.
> 
> I am currently trying to find some new sweaters at reasonable prices to add to my wardrobe, but have not had a huge amount of success as of late. I have an excellent collared and turtle/mock and crew neck sweater collection, but the others are lacking.


Get thee to the Trad Thrift Exchange! Or check eBay. Lots of sweaters to be had.


----------



## stcolumba

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jacket: 90% wool/ 10% cashmere tan with dark brown and sky blue by Jack Victor


This is an attractive sport coat.


----------



## eagle2250

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jovan and Shaver: as for the sweater, while I don't agree that the black doesn't look good, but I do agree that a charcoal would look great. Another thing is that I don't like wearing crew neck sweaters with dress shirts or god-forbid a tie, although many do, and unfortunately right now this means you will see a lot of this black merino wool v-neck by Ralph lauren and the Cream wool/cashmere with 3 buttons by Alfred nelson.
> 
> I am currently trying to find some new sweaters at reasonable prices to add to my wardrobe, but have not had a huge amount of success as of late. I have an excellent collared and turtle/mock and crew neck sweater collection, but the others are lacking.


+1. However, our whiteknight might also check out the STP (www.sierratradingpost.com) sweater offerings...they have had some incredible values up for sale recently! Always check for coupons that further the STP pricing.



Jovan said:


> Get thee to the Trad Thrift Exchange! Or check eBay. Lots of sweaters to be had.


----------



## Balfour

srmd22 said:


> * YESTERDAY:*






Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> This comes close to being my favorite. The blazer, the shirt color, the tie, and the square are all really great. The square adds just enough personality and really works for me. I wish the shirt was an OCBD in the same color, and I'm not crazy about the jacket fit -- could be the picture, though. The shoes... that's the problem here. They make no sense with anything else you're wearing, which is otherwise a pretty coherent outfit. The longwings and more serious socks would be better.


I agree that this is a good combination - am I right in thinking that is a knit tie? If so, the contrast in texture between the tie and the silk pocket square will work well (hard to tell from the pictures). It would be improved, in my view and as YR suggests, by less exciting shoes and socks!


----------



## srmd22

Balfour said:


> I agree that this is a good combination - am I right in thinking that is a knit tie? If so, the contrast in texture between the tie and the silk pocket square will work well (hard to tell from the pictures). It would be improved, in my view and as YR suggests, by less exciting shoes and socks!


Thanks Balfour and Youthful, great tips! To answer the question, yes, the tie is a wool knit. I am still trying to get the hang of mixing/coordinating textures-- it's proving to be more difficult to pin down than I had anticipated! Same thing with style, shade and color of shoes. I'm ahead of the game with quality, but coordination is the challenge. I think the "less is more" point is a good one, and will be a big help!

PS: the grey vest is the only one I own, atm, and, unfortunately, I am going through a "vest phase." I plan on picking up a couple of more soon. Maybe a solid pale color would go better with that combo? Also, I read somewhere that vests are good with bowties, to break up the expanse of shirt front that comes with that accesory. I actually posted somewhere about tweed and pattern vests, and got a thumbs up, so now I'm confused! However, this one is a solid grey, probably looks patterned due to the grainy cellphone pic


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> PS: the grey vest is the only one I own, atm, and, unfortunately, I am going through a "vest phase." I plan on picking up a couple of more soon. Maybe a solid pale color would go better with that combo? Also, I read somewhere that vests are good with bowties, to break up the expanse of shirt front that comes with that accesory. I actually posted somewhere about tweed and pattern vests, and got a thumbs up, so now I'm confused! However, this one is a solid grey, probably looks patterned due to the grainy cellphone pic


I'm just not that into vests, to be honest, and I don't personally wear bowties so I dunno. I tend to think sweater vests are pretty easy to do right. That particular vest looks like something that's meant a man who'll wear it with jeans and whose girlfriend wants him to look cute like Joseph Gordon Levitt. It's like a washed, chino-type cotton, right? I'm not sure what odd vest would be better -- I don't think offwhite/yellow linen would work with your rigs, and tatersall can go wrong. This is an odd vest look that I dislike for a whole other set of reasons -- _*WAY*_ too much going on, but I prefer the fabric of the vest, or at least I don't think it's totally wrong for classic menswear.

https://carolinastyle.tumblr.com/image/35668220625

I don't think you can do much wrong with a burgundy sweater vest, with gray and navy laying in when they don't match the jacket overmuch. Maybe a green, if you look as good in green as I do.


----------



## WAZAKA

deandbn said:


> View attachment 5794
> 
> 
> Thought you might like this. Fixed your tie knot and Pocket Square. I think it looks pretty cool!!
> 
> Click Pic to show full size.


Thanks! That does look better. I am still trying to figure out how to fold a ps sharply and keep it there.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today in court:

Suit: 100% wool blue/grey by Jack Victor (a $10 eBay purchase, and then $30 of tailoring to jacket and $5 to the pants) 
Shirt: Lanvin Paris french cuff - an extremely sharp shirt, probably one of my nicest. Not pictured are my maternal great-grandathers cuff links
Tie: light cream with maroon/deep pink dots by Luciano Barbera (my wife's favorite)
Shoes: Ecco New York (not pictured - but matching color to the belt)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The shoes from the outfit above.


----------



## deandbn

wrwhiteknight said:


> Today in court:
> 
> Suit: 100% wool blue/grey by Jack Victor (a $10 eBay purchase, and then $30 of tailoring to jacket and $5 to the pants)
> Shirt: Lanvin Paris french cuff - an extremely sharp shirt, probably one of my nicest. Not pictured are my maternal great-grandathers cuff links
> Tie: light cream with maroon/deep pink dots by Luciano Barbera (my wife's favorite)
> Shoes: Ecco New York (not pictured - but matching color to the belt)


Awesome outfit you wearing Sir. I like it a lot. The Jacket fits well. Beautiful shirt, and the tie works well with it.

What about a PS to finish it off ?? :icon_smile_wink:

I see the dots in the tie, and the belt also go well together.


----------



## srmd22

whiteknight -- love the ebay suit-- looks like a million bucks! Very tasteful combo!


----------



## srmd22

Not sure about this get up. I think I went overboard on the burgandy/pink theme. Should have worn a white shirt, and maybe a purple tie? I started out with the purple and gold paisley PS, then switched to the pink and blue/purple stripe one, to go with the shirt. Also not sure about the brown socks-- I figured they picked up the brown in the jacket, but maybe charcoal would have been better?

Anyway:
SC: Arnold Brant check, with tan, brown, charcoal and bergundy checks. Sleeves a bit too long
Shirt: My first wearing of a BB ocbc, pink. Love, love, love these shirts. 
(Bought a bunch, but I need to get this one cleaned and see how much it shrinks-- may need to size up-- again-- started at 16/34, exchanged for 16 1/2, may need to go to 17/35 if it shrinks much.)
PS: tiebar.com
Belt: Tommy Halfinger navy surcingle
Pants: BB Burgandy Clark chino's - first wear-- love these things
Socks- dockers brown cotton blend
Shoes: AE Walnut New Orleans (2 days in a row)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

srmd22 said:


> Shoes: AE Walnut New Orleans (2 days in a row)


You look sharp, and everytime you wear these beauty shoes I get jealous!


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight: You're improving all the time. Shoes are only weak point IMO. A bit too casual for the court room with that porous design at the side.


----------



## srmd22

Thursday 11/15/12:


































Armani Collezion half or 3/4 canvassed dark charcoal plaid suit (fits me better then any other suit, except a Zegna) (I am calling this charcoal, to avoid being exoriated for wearing a black suit, lol)
Shirt: Canali tab collar, light blue textured, sleeves a bit too long, but hasn't been sent to the cleaners yet (first wear)
PS: white linen w/ hand rolled edge from tiebar.com
Tie: Michael Korrs navy white pindot
Belt: Neiman Marcus lizard pattern black leather (might be real lizard, who knows)
Shoes: Netterton black gunboats (I know, should be bals with a suit, but I don't have any black bals, yet, lol)

Come on now, this has to be a pretty solid get up! I know the white linen and the navy tie are a bit boring, but I had a meeting with the CEO of the conglomerate holding company that owns my company-- that's three levels of CEO's up the ladder (my company, parent company, holding company), so I wanted to be low key. Still ended up being by far the most formally dressed in the room, shoes and all!


----------



## deandbn

Yes, It's a pretty solid get up srmd!!

The white linen is not boring, just not folded nicely/crisply/sharply.
The navy tie that looks grey on here is well tied, nice dimple, a little long maybe.
The blue tab collar shirt is too big for you specially in the collar. That is probably also why the sleeves are too long.

It is the attention to detail that makes all the difference. 

It is a good thing you bothered. I am sure '*your bosses noticed you*' were the most formally/smartly/well dressed guy in the meeting. It makes it look as if you have respect for yourself as well as them. That is a very good thing IMO. Specially considering no one else bothered and you did.

Couple of notes though:-

If you going to do it at all, do it properly.

1. Take (and keep) your hands out of your pockets, it looks slovenly on an otherwise well dressed guy.
2. Button your jacket when you standing. - goes to attention to detail (ATD) and respect
3. Fix your PS. ATD
4. Change your shirt for one that fits you. ATD

I am sure you will be at the top of the list for promotion.


----------



## Shaver

It's a lazy Autumnal day:

brushed cotton tattersall shirt, 
moleskin trousers, 
chelsea boots, 
favourite leather belt
oh.... and a NASA mug


----------



## srmd22

deandbn said:


> Yes, It's a pretty solid get up srmd!!
> 
> The white linen is not boring, just not folded nicely/crisply/sharply.
> The navy tie that looks grey on here is well tied, nice dimple, a little long maybe.
> The blue tab collar shirt is too big for you specially in the collar. That is probably also why the sleeves are too long.
> 
> It is the attention to detail that makes all the difference.
> 
> It is a good thing you bothered. I am sure '*your bosses noticed you*' were the most formally/smartly/well dressed guy in the meeting. It makes it look as if you have respect for yourself as well as them. That is a very good thing IMO. Specially considering no one else bothered and you did.
> 
> Couple of notes though:-
> 
> If you going to do it at all, do it properly.
> 
> 1. Take (and keep) your hands out of your pockets, it looks slovenly on an otherwise well dressed guy.
> 2. Button your jacket when you standing. - goes to attention to detail (ATD) and respect
> 3. Fix your PS. ATD
> 4. Change your shirt for one that fits you. ATD
> 
> I am sure you will be at the top of the list for promotion.


Thanks for the great tips deanbn! Just a couple of things-- how would you fix the pocket square? I folded it into a rectangle and popped it in. It is angled because the pocket is angled, so more shows at one side, which I thought looked cool. Is it the angle you would get rid of? Or do you prefer a fold with some points?

Also, hands in pockets: that is just for the pic, to move the jacket out of the way a bit to show the shirt and tie better-- I don't stand around like that in meetings. Same with the jacket button- I do button when standing, and not in front of a mirror-- but points taken!

Shirt-- what is it that indicates a poor fit? As far as I can tell it fits well, except for the sleeves. There is not a lot of excess material in the back, shoulders, waist (of the shirt, although there is some excess waist itself, lol), and the neck is fairly snug, allowing for a wash to shrink it a bit. Anyway, let me know, so I can make corrections-- I may pick up one or to mtm shirts to get a really good fit.

I'll start taking pics with hands out of pockets and jacket buttoned!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

srmd22 said:


> Not sure about this get up. I think I went overboard on the burgandy/pink theme.


Not if the theme was "Cranberry Festival!!"

I like each of those items, especially the jacket, but together it is too much.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd: That's pretty good, though it looks rather monochrome. That tie doesn't read as navy to be, it looks like a light silver blue. If it were more of a true navy / junior navy, it would look even nicer.

Shaver: You look good. I'm warming up to Chelsea boots, which I wasn't crazy about before -- I had one lecturer who wore the most awful square-toed pair that made me look on them with mild distaste, but I quite like them on a nicer last like that. Here's a question I've wanted to pose to someone who wears a sort of English country look well: would you wear moleskins like that with a coat and tie, or would you want them creased? Do moleskins even hold much of a crease?


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> srmd: That's pretty good, though it looks rather monochrome. That tie doesn't read as navy to be, it looks like a light silver blue. If it were more of a true navy / junior navy, it would look even nicer.
> 
> Shaver: You look good. I'm warming up to Chelsea boots, which I wasn't crazy about before -- I had one lecturer who wore the most awful square-toed pair that made me look on them with mild distaste, but I quite like them on a nicer last like that. Here's a question I've wanted to pose to someone who wears a sort of English country look well: would you wear moleskins like that with a coat and tie, or would you want them creased? Do moleskins even hold much of a crease?


You may wish to check out my rather glowing testimony to those boots here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ot-Review-(One-Year-On)&p=1343910#post1343910

I don't really 'do' a tie with casual (sorry williamson) if I fancy wearing something around my neck then I choose a cravat.

Also, often I have crew neck knitwear over my shirt so a tie would be out of the question.

Moleskin trousers (I'm not so keen on the 'jean' style) are absolutely perfect for tweed jackets, in fact nothing suits a tweed better to my mind.

The creases are rather falling out of the pair in my photo, but I have worn them a good handful of times over the last two weeks. I tend to wear them fresh and freshly creased for a smarter occasion. Today was just pottering around the house and garden. They are quite tricky to iron, though: first inside out and then right side out using a damp cloth to finish by pressing the crease.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I call this the confused college kid look.

Sweater: hand-knit by my wife
Shirt: Brioni French cuff
Tie: Hermes
Pants: corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Boots: 1990's Timberlands - my favorite old pair - permanently borrowed from my best friend when I was 15.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> You may wish to check out my rather glowing testimony to those boots here:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ot-Review-(One-Year-On)&p=1343910#post1343910
> 
> I don't really 'do' a tie with casual (sorry williamson) if I fancy wearing something around my neck then I choose a cravat.
> 
> Also, often I have crew neck knitwear over my shirt so a tie would be out of the question.
> 
> Moleskin trousers (I'm not so keen on the 'jean' style) are absolutely perfect for tweed jackets, in fact nothing suits a tweed better to my mind.
> 
> The creases are rather falling out of the pair in my photo, but I have worn them a good handful of times over the last two weeks. I tend to wear them fresh and freshly creased for a smarter occasion. Today was just pottering around the house and garden. They are quite tricky to iron, though: first inside out and then right side out using a damp cloth to finish by pressing the crease.


Very cool, thanks. I can't say I'm crazy about jean-cut moleskins or cords myself, since the reason I want a few pairs is to have something to wear instead of denim.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Very cool, thanks. I can't say I'm crazy about jean-cut moleskins or cords myself, since the reason I want a few pairs is to have something to wear instead of denim.


It may seem a trivial difference to some but 'jeans-cut' really knocks all the style out of trousers, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shaver: You look good. I'm warming up to Chelsea boots, which I wasn't crazy about before -- I had one lecturer who wore the most awful square-toed pair that made me look on them with mild distaste, but I quite like them on a nicer last like that. Here's a question I've wanted to pose to someone who wears a sort of English country look well: would you wear moleskins like that with a coat and tie, or would you want them creased? Do moleskins even hold much of a crease?


Nothing wrong with the right sort of tie, tweed jacket, moleskins or cords. Nothing wrong with a tweed jacket and moleskins or cords without a tie.


----------



## WAZAKA

Haha! That was a funny post white knight. That must be a pretty well to do confused college kid with names like Hermes and Brioni floating around! Your wife did an amazing job on that sweater. What is it made of?


----------



## srmd22

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> srmd: That's pretty good, though it looks rather monochrome. That tie doesn't read as navy to be, it looks like a light silver blue. If it were more of a true navy / junior navy, it would look even nicer...


That's just the crappy phone pic... tie is a dark, true navy.


----------



## srmd22

This my attempt at semi-trad:


















SC: Grey solid textured Samuelsohn
PS: white linen with light blue borders, tiebar.com
Shirt: white button down club room
Tie: light blue, burgundy and white Tommy Hilfinger
Belt: light blue cloth braid surcingle
Pants: BB Clark flat front british khaki 
Socks: Polo beige cashmere blend
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy Signature tassle loafers

If I switched out the shirt to a BB OCBD (incoming), the SC was a sack cut, and the shoes were penny loafers (working on getting some AE Randolf's or Graysons in my A to AA width) I could probably post this in the TRAD WAYT thread.


----------



## Sartorialism

Not a big fan of the tie... Maybe it's because you don't have your jacket buttoned.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WAZAKA said:


> Haha! That was a funny post white knight. That must be a pretty well to do confused college kid with names like Hermes and Brioni floating around! Your wife did an amazing job on that sweater. What is it made of?


The sweater is a wool/acrylic blend.

And Smrrd - I LOVE the tie - absolutely super sharp and unique.

Just got back from casual dinner with a few buddies -

Jacket: 52% silk/%48 cashmere charcoal twill by Jack Victor
Shirt: white, green and blue striped button down collar by Loro Piana 
Sweater: 40% wool/38% cashmere/%12 viscose/ %10 acrylic ---- Cachemire by Tricobel Paris
Jeans: Hugo Boss dark wash (not pictured)
Boots: split toe Boston by Ecco in black (not pictured)


----------



## srmd22

Sartorialism said:


> Not a big fan of the tie... Maybe it's because you don't have your jacket buttoned.


I don't even know what that means. What about the tie do you not like? I don't see how it relates to whether the jacket is buttoned or not. Without some more info, your comment is pretty unhelpful.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

srmd22 said:


> I don't even know what that means. What about the tie do you not like? I don't see how it relates to whether the jacket is buttoned or not. Without some more info, your comment is pretty unhelpful.


I can only assume that he means that if he saw less of the tie (because your jacket would be closed), that he would like it better......which just means that he doesn't like it.

I however, will reiterate my comment from above, which is that I really like the tie, and your entire ensemble. Very sharp.


----------



## srmd22

Thanks whiteknight!


----------



## Shaver

Insulting a man's tie is akin to insulting his wife. A tie (or a wife) may well be ugly, but it's very ill-mannered to say so. :wink2:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Walking my dog.

Sweater: 80% wool/20% cashmere by Alfred Nelson
Shirt: denim coloured blue with burgundy stripes, hidden-button down collar by Luciano Barbera
Pants: deep forest green with pleats, no cuffs, corduroys by Ralph Lauren
Socks: courtesy of Smartwool - merino wool blend
Boots: vintage Timberlands (well, my vintage, circa mid-90's) - freshly polished last night


----------



## wrwhiteknight

For what is worth, I just wanted all of you to know that the Trad "what are you wearing today" thread is outdoing us by a mile. They post more often, they have more regular posters, and they comment more frequently. Maybe we can get this thread really going with a bit of help from some of you that simply read but don't post?


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> For what is worth, I just wanted all of you to know that the Trad "what are you wearing today" thread is outdoing us by a mile. They post more often, they have more regular posters, and they comment more frequently. Maybe we can get this thread really going with a bit of help from some of you that simply read but don't post?


LOL. It's more active than it used to be. Until recently it was really 'What's upr Wearing Today' (although not necessarily the worse for that!) - upr, are you on holiday?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> For what is worth, I just wanted all of you to know that the Trad "what are you wearing today" thread is outdoing us by a mile. They post more often, they have more regular posters, and they comment more frequently. Maybe we can get this thread really going with a bit of help from some of you that simply read but don't post?


I am obliged to broach the subject of having my photo taken very gingerly, with my partner.

Whilst my partner supports me wholeheartedly in my minor obsession with apparel there is somewhat less generosity expressed towards my blathering about it interminably on the internet with my like minded fellows. 

_"Shaver? Are you on that bloody forum again?" _- hark! I hear her dulcet tones.......


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> I am obliged to broach the subject of having my photo taken very gingerly, with my partner.


Do you have a tripod and a camera with a timer?


----------



## questioner

Jovan said:


>


boat shoes, one of my favorites :thumbs-up:


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Do you have a tripod and a camera with a timer?


I do.

I'd need to get an adapter to fit the teeny tiny digital camera (which presumably amongst it's myriad unfathomable functions must possess a timer) to the old SLR tripod, though. That sounds like a lot of hassle - much easier to occasionally brave the shame of asking my partner.

Anyway, there I am in post 22353 above. I'll put in another appearance again soon, I promise.


----------



## David Reeves

At the new shop today. (click to zoom in and enhance)


----------



## Acct2000

Congratulations on your new shop!


----------



## Towers

srmd22 said:


> I don't even know what that means. What about the tie do you not like? I don't see how it relates to whether the jacket is buttoned or not. Without some more info, your comment is pretty unhelpful.


All of your jacket sleeves need to be shortened. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## David Reeves

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Congratulations on your new shop!


Thank you very much, lovin it!


----------



## Bjorn

wrwhiteknight said:


> For what is worth, I just wanted all of you to know that the Trad "what are you wearing today" thread is outdoing us by a mile. They post more often, they have more regular posters, and they comment more frequently. Maybe we can get this thread really going with a bit of help from some of you that simply read but don't post?


I think they reuse old photos. Who'd know?


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> I think they reuse old photos. Who'd know?


That's naughty.

....but very funny.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Putting up the Christmas lights.

Hat: hand-knit 100% merino wool in light and mid-light grey - by my wife
Shirt: 100% virgin wool, vintage 1970's Pendleton custom made for my Father (hence why it is a bit too big)
Pants: flannel lined tan jeans by LLBean
Boots: my recently polished favorite boots by Timberland - had them for over 15 years


----------



## Dave

Were your socks worthy of notice like in your previous pic, that is, when you had the Smartwool merino wool blend?  



wrwhiteknight said:


> Putting up the Christmas lights.
> 
> Hat: hand-knit 100% merino wool in light and mid-light grey - by my wife
> Shirt: 100% virgin wool, vintage 1970's Pendleton custom made for my Father (hence why it is a bit too big)
> Pants: flannel lined tan jeans by LLBean
> Boots: my recently polished favorite boots by Timberland - had them for over 15 years


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Dave said:


> Were your socks worthy of notice like in your previous pic, that is, when you had the Smartwool merino wool blend?


Well, although they don't go well with anything, I do find them quite comfortable: wool blend bright argyle by Ralph Lauren (just picked up 3 pairs a few weeks ago).


----------



## Dave

wrwhiteknight said:


> Well, although they don't go well with anything, I do find them quite comfortable: wool blend bright argyle by Ralph Lauren (just picked up 3 pairs a few weeks ago).


Interesting choice of socks in both instances . . . not saying it's bad or anything, just that with work or outdoor boots, dress/casual socks don't seem to be the type that most people would wear. I guess I always thought with boots, they'd be more likely to wear athletic socks, work socks, or hiking/outdoor socks.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

You never know when somebody important is going to say: "Stop right there! Show me your socks!". You better be prepared.....


----------



## salgy

wrwhiteknight said:


> Maybe we can get this thread really going with a bit of help from some of you that simply read but don't post?


Here you go:

BB subtle pow(?) suit slightly lighter than navy (close up is true color)
BB FP shirt
BB bow
Not shown, dark brown AE PA's

* sorry about the cell phone bathroom mirror shot, but this will be the easiest way for me to play along


----------



## WAZAKA

Salgy, very sharp bow tie. I'm thinking about getting into then soon. 
White knight, sweet socks. Color is always a good thing! Why can't socks be fun while just going outside?

Today was relatively warm (45 deg f. ) so I ditched the peacoat for a jacket. Yes, it is from a suit. There is no tie as the jacket was just for the commute and I don't junk a tie would go over well a work just yet. I will try to work some style into the office though. So anyways here it is:









Jacket: zegna
Shirt dickies
Pants stafford
Shoes bass
Socks gander mtn

I think if I got a bow tie it would look better as I do not like neckties with out a vest or jacket. Then again maybe a waistcoat would work.


----------



## salgy

^ loving the shoes! New or vintage?


----------



## WAZAKA

salgy said:


> ^ loving the shoes! New or vintage?


Thanks! They are new. I love saddle shoes. They have a classic fun look and the suede is super comfortable.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WAZAKA and Salgy - thanks for livening up the thread. You both look sharp.

Tonight my wife and daughter and I had dinner at a friends house to celebrate the birth of their new daughter; my wife made a beautiful meal that we brought over.

Jacket: 100% Loro Piana cashmere by Jack Victor
Pants: wool twill by Calvin Klein
Shirt: mauve twill by Jack Lipson
Tie: Ancient Madder by Club Room (first time wearing it; a gift from a new friend)
Shoes: Ecco semi-brogue


----------



## Dean202

wrwhiteknight said:


> Putting up the Christmas lights.
> 
> Hat: hand-knit 100% merino wool in light and mid-light grey - by my wife
> Shirt: 100% virgin wool, vintage 1970's Pendleton custom made for my Father (hence why it is a bit too big)
> Pants: flannel lined tan jeans by LLBean
> Boots: my recently polished favorite boots by Timberland - had them for over 15 years


Nice boots you got there!


----------



## Dean202

I'm running errands today so a nice wool sweater and my old tweed coat/ jeans will do. But for every day wear to the office suits are a must!


----------



## salgy

BB charcoal herringbone
BB FP shirt
BB bow

Not shown AE PA's in merlot/burgundy


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Shaver said:


> Insulting a man's tie is akin to insulting his wife. A tie (or a wife) may well be ugly, but it's very ill-mannered to say so. :wink2:


Are you saying that a woman is like a silk noose around a man's neck??

Why I oughta....


----------



## upr_crust

Back from London (side trip to Paris). Unfortunately, very few "lifestyle" shots, as my photographer was detained with a family emergency, but at least a few shots of what I wore.

2012/11/13 - Lunch at La Petite Maison, drinks at the Arts Club and the bar at Claridge's




























2012/11/14 - Lunch, Le Meurice, Paris




























2012/11/15 - met up with a member of That Other Website for coffee and a chat




























2012/11/20 - Returned home, with new swag




























Hope that the pictures are of interest - sorry for the length of the posting.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr - you look very sharp as always, and it sounds like you had a great trip. I really enjoy the bold ties you wore.


----------



## srmd22

Towers said:


> All of your jacket sleeves need to be shortened. ALL OF THEM.


As much as I appreciate constructive criticism, you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Towers

srmd22 said:


> As much as I appreciate constructive criticism, you don't know what you are talking about.


cool story bro;
























































ps: yes i do. go to a tailor.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> cool story bro;


"Cool story bro"!!?

That's a little bit 4chan, isn't it? Do we allow that kind of thing around here? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Towers

Shaver said:


> "Cool story bro"!!?
> 
> That's a little bit 4chan, isn't it? Do we allow that kind of thing around here? :icon_smile_wink:


4chan or not, it doesn't change the fact that I'm right.

smrd; If you need guidance look at slagy, upr or whiteknight, they all have it right. You do not.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> 4chan or not, it doesn't change the fact that I'm right.


Ah well, you see, we don't operate in a 4chan style over here. Right or wrong.

Are your jimmies rustled? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Towers

Shaver said:


> Ah well, you see, we don't operate in a 4chan style over here. Right or wrong.
> 
> Are your jimmies rustled? :icon_smile_wink:


The guy asked for constructive feedback, I gave it to him, not my problem if he can't handle it or doesn't want to hear it. If you disagree with me about the appropriate sleeve length on a jacket, please let us engage in a rousing discourse or feel free to sack up and move on.

iGent enough for you, shaver?


----------



## Shaver

The barbarians are at the gate. 

I'd take igent over that meme-speak any old day of the week.


----------



## Towers

Shaver said:


> The barbarians are at the gate.
> 
> I'd take igent over that meme-speak any old day of the week.


Sorry to offend your foppish eyes.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> Sorry to offend your foppish eyes.


Oh, that's very decent of you. Apology accepted. :icon_smile:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi guys, woah, woah, look out! Oh no! Wait...I don't know what's going on.

What do "4Chan" and "iGent" mean?


----------



## salgy

wrwhiteknight said:


> What do "4Chan" and "iGent" mean?


I had to google 4chan myself... It was a new one to me!


----------



## Shaver

Never, ever, look on 4chan. It hosts images which if viewed may prompt a visit from the FBI. And it is populated by individuals who say 'cool story bro' a lot. Oh, and the b/tards (as they call themselves) delight in tormenting sites like this one and then boasting about it amongst themselves.

*You*, my friend, are an igent. It's a fellow who post pictures of himself to a clothing forum. I'm one too. Some use it as a term to belittle, but _only_ if you let them. Say it out loud - igent and proud! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## salgy

Shaver said:


> Never, ever, look on 4chan. It hosts images which if viewed may prompt a visit from the FBI.


speaking from personal experience?!? :biggrin2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wrwhiteknight said:


> WAZAKA and Salgy - thanks for livening up the thread. You both look sharp.
> 
> Tonight my wife and daughter and I had dinner at a friends house to celebrate the birth of their new daughter; my wife made a beautiful meal that we brought over.
> 
> Jacket: 100% Loro Piana cashmere by Jack Victor
> Pants: wool twill by Calvin Klein
> Shirt: mauve twill by Jack Lipson
> Tie: Ancient Madder by Club Room (first time wearing it; a gift from a new friend)
> Shoes: Ecco semi-brogue


The tie and shoes should go.

I like madder ties, I like duck emblematics.

I gave it another look but I still don't like duck embossed madder. It reminds me of another combo tie you wore earlier.

The shoes look as though you have been cutting the grass in them.

The rest of the outfit should stay, and will mix and match successfully with different items.

The tree decorating urban woodsman look was quite good on you too!!


----------



## Balfour

Towers said:


>


Eh? Who posted these?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WouldaShoulda said:


> The tie and shoes should go.
> 
> I like madder ties, I like duck emblematics.
> 
> I gave it another look but I still don't like duck embossed madder. It reminds me of another combo tie you wore earlier.
> 
> The shoes look as though you have been cutting the grass in them.
> 
> The rest of the outfit should stay, and will mix and match successfully with different items.
> 
> The tree decorating urban woodsman look was quite good on you too!!


Thanks for participating; it is nice to get the thread moving. I truly am an urban woodsman much of the time.

I must say that it strikes me as strange to say that my tie and shoe must go, because as I read your comment the only reason is simply that _you_ do not like them.

If an article of clothing has genuine problems, those issues should be identified (which I don't think is the case here - my shoes are two-tone two-texture, and I like interesting funky ties).

If an article of clothing does not mesh with the rest of an ensemble, that disjunction should be established. There was some very helpful commentary in this vein last time I wore this jacket because I paired it with some quasi-formal wear which did not work for that precise reason according to _those_ people's aesthetics.

I can say that not a single piece of clothing I own is unwearable, although picking what to wear with what is far from an exact science, and it is this matching game that brings me here.


----------



## Balfour

^ The tie looks like a novelty tie. It's hard to have a tie that is in good taste where such a large emblem is plastered across the front. Blessings's elephants were cute and whimsical for a casual outfit. But a 4" mallard on that background, not so much. 

So, no, it's not just a question of what WouldaShoulda likes or doesn't like.

"Interesting, funky ties" by the way is almost an official euphemism for "ties in bad taste".


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> ^ The tie looks like a novelty tie. It's hard to have a tie that is in good taste where such a large emblem is plastered across the front. Blessings's elephants were cute and whimsical for a casual outfit. But a 4" mallard on that background, not so much.
> 
> So, no, it's not just a question of what WouldaShoulda likes or doesn't like.
> 
> "Interesting, funky ties" by the way is almost an official euphemism for "ties in bad taste".


I must disagree with your analysis although not your conclusion. "Good taste" is a loaded phrase that lacks any meaning absent a context and without knowing what is inside _your_ head, as it is clearly not the same thing that is inside _my _head. You simply have stated a preference; you do not prefer this novelty tie in particular, although you do prefer whimsical elephants.

I do appreciate that at least two of you do not like the tie. I, for my part, did not have it out of the gift box for more than 15 minutes before it arrived around my neck, such was my pleasure at viewing it.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> I must disagree with your analysis, although not your conclusion. You simply have again stated a preference; you do not prefer this novelty in particular, although you do prefer whimsical elephants.


It's not all subjective. But it strikes me that you come here for validation of your own subjective preferences, rather than to learn.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Not at all! You have missed my point entirely, and for my lack of clarity I apologize. What I _am _looking for is criticism such as "that tie does not appeal to my aesthetic, but not withstanding that, my problem with it is that it does not work with your outfit because.....". What I am less interested in, although I will defer to the rights of others to express their preferences until their faces turn purple is: "I do not like your tie because it doesn't appeal to my aesthetic".

I have no need of validation of my style, as I clearly think I dress well, because that is why I chose to leave the house dressed the way I did. I am _very_ interested in learning from others, but in order to learn from others, those others must convey information to me, not just preferences. I can't and won't adopt the preferences of others, as I cannot practically think that my innate aesthetic will somehow change to match that of another. However, I can learn to match items to each other and to dress situationally based upon the knowledge of another.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> I must disagree with your analysis although not your conclusion. "Good taste" is a loaded phrase that lacks any meaning absent a context and without knowing what is inside _your_ head, as it is clearly not the same thing that is inside _my _head. You simply have stated a preference; you do not prefer this novelty tie in particular, although you do prefer whimsical elephants.
> 
> I do appreciate that at least two of you do not like the tie. I, for my part, did not have it out of the gift box for more than 15 minutes before it arrived around my neck, such was my pleasure at viewing it.


You've edited this since my first response.

You like it. Fine. Would well-dressed men find that tie to be in good taste? In my experience, they would not. You can protest the expression good taste all you like. But it's not a subjective free for all.

AcridSheep put it better than me:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour, subject of course to your right/desire to reply, I suggest that we let this discussion lay-by. I have observed you as a stellar participant on the site (if I am permitted to make such a determination), and my intention is not to impeach your behaviour in any way, but I hope that I have clarified my position adequately for others.

And finally, I will reiterate I of course do not wish to censor others in any way; I merely thought it might be relevant to direct the discussion into what I perceive to be a _truly _constructive vein.

And......what a fantastically funny diagram!


----------



## Balfour

Yes, I will retire from this thread, and leave you to the unconstructive criticism of unqualified praise.


----------



## Towers

Balfour said:


> It's not all subjective. *But it strikes me that you come here for validation of your own subjective preferences, rather than to learn.*


THIS.

Shaver, if you want to believe I am pulling a long con and registered here two years before you did to get epic troll points on 4chan, go for it. If you want the thread to be all back slapping and general chuffery with yourselves then feel free to ignore the valid and accurate suggestions that are on offer.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Gents,

It strikes me that this thread has taken an extremely quick downward spiral into the realm of infantile jabs and the like, and that it might behoove us to take a step back from this path. 

I for one apologize for any slight, real or perceived, that I have made.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Also, and by the way,

What are you wearing today?


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> Gents,
> 
> It strikes me that this thread has taken an extremely quick downward spiral into the realm of infantile jabs and the like, and that it might behoove us to take a step back from this path.
> 
> I for one apologize for any slight, real or perceived, that I have made.


Not really: You didn't like what I had to say. But what I said was not infantile, nor were your responses (however much I disagree with them). Anyway, last post here for a bit.


----------



## Towers

wrwhiteknight said:


> Also, and by the way,
> 
> What are you wearing today?


CBD all day, every day. But it fits .

I agree that nobody should get bent out of shape, take the feedback or don't--at the end of the day you still look better than the guy in stirrup pants trundling into the grocery store in front of you.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> THIS.
> 
> Shaver, if you want to believe I am pulling a long con and registered here two years before you did to get epic troll points on 4chan, go for it. If you want the thread to be all back slapping and general chuffery with yourselves then feel free to ignore the valid and accurate suggestions that are on offer.


I don't believe anything of the sort. Interesting, though, that you might think that I did.


----------



## Shaver

salgy said:


> speaking from personal experience?!? :biggrin2:


Of course not.

The FBI has no jurisdiction in the UK. :tongue2:


----------



## salgy

Double dip today... Everything brooks brothers:
OCBD
Sweater
Navy blazer*
Chinos
AE strands in walnut



^ break looks weird due to camera angle, it has a full break and ordinarily doesn't look so long...

* note: I refer to any untextured or patternless navy jacket as a blazer... We don't need to argue this point... It's been done before & everyone will have a different answer/reason to why they are right :biggrin2: This particular one is unlined & has non-metal buttons


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Salgy: very nice look; I love the shoes. For my part, I do not usually wear striped sweaters with blazers because I find that a solid tone pulls together much more nicely, but you pull it off pretty well!


----------



## srmd22

Towers said:


> The guy asked for constructive feedback, I gave it to him, not my problem if he can't handle it or doesn't want to hear it. If you disagree with me about the appropriate sleeve length on a jacket, please let us engage in a rousing discourse or feel free to sack up and move on.
> 
> iGent enough for you, shaver?


Actually, your feedback fell short of constructive, because it was aggressively phrased. Also, it is incorrect. Some of those jackets do indeed have sleeves which are too long, but those are not all my jackets. Most of my jackets, including some I have posted here, and some in your obnoxious encapsulation of my posts, have the proper length.

If someone with social skills wrote "Imo, your sleeves are too long," that would be welcome and constructive criticism. If someone without any social skills, ennobled by anonymity, shouts in caps "ALL your sleeves are too long," like some sort of l'enfant terrible, that is less helpful.

I can handle your comments just fine, unless by "handling" you mean refraining from replying. However, you claiming to know how "ALL" my sports coats fit is an indication that you do not know what you are talking about.

Why don't you, instead, do something helpful and fun, and post some pics of your own, instead of sitting around sniping at others? Most would respond well to a pic saying, "this is how I prefer my jackets to fit," rather than your derisive style of commentary.

Just sayin' "bro."


----------



## firedancer

srmd22 said:


> Actually, your feedback fell short of constructive, because it was aggressively phrased. Also, it is incorrect. Some of those jackets do indeed have sleeves which are too long, but those are not all my jackets. Most of my jackets, including some I have posted here, and some in your obnoxious encapsulation of my posts, have the proper length.
> 
> If someone with social skills wrote "Imo, your sleeves are too long," that would be welcome and constructive criticism. If someone without any social skills, ennobled by anonymity, shouts in caps "ALL your sleeves are too long," like some sort of l'enfant terrible, that is less helpful.
> 
> I can handle your comments just fine, unless by "handling" you mean refraining from replying. However, you claiming to know how "ALL" my sports coats fit is an indication that you do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> Why don't you, instead, do something helpful and fun, and post some pics of your own, instead of sitting around sniping at others? Most would respond well to a pic saying, "this is how I prefer my jackets to fit," rather than your derisive style of commentary.
> 
> Just sayin' "bro."


This!

Towers, 
Welcome to the forum. You may not be new but I haven't seen you participate too much. I'm not a mod but please, practice some civility. We are A pretty nice bunch and that's what makes this forum special compared To the other place, IMHO.

You have a good point, you seem like a nice guy, just bring it down a notch.

If you want to be an Ass there is a very heated discussion regarding bluchers with suits that you could chime in on.

SrMD22, 
Allow me to echo towers observation that your sleeves on lots of your jackets are too long. I find I look best to show a little linen when my arms are straight by my side. 
I do like most of your jackets over all though.


----------



## srmd22

Thanks firedancer. Lol, I am planning on shortening the sleeves of a couple of those jackets, which are recent acquistions.

Moving on, here are the last couple of days worth of dress-- note that today's jacket is one of those with the long sleeves. The other jacket has the correct length. Just to repeat, I have a few newer ebay acquisitions that need some tailoring, but most of my jackets fit pretty well. Also, some of the previous pics show me with my hand in my pocket, which may lead the viewer to believe the sleeve is too long, but were my hand hanging down by my side, it would be clear that this is not the case. A couple of those pics in Taylors play-by-play are custom tailored, and the sleeves are perfect, it is just the hands in pocket thing (in fact, only 3 of the 7 jackets he shows have sleeves that are too long).

Today:


























SC: Arnold Brant tan multicheck
PS: blue/purple/gold paisley tiebar.com 
Tie: Banana Republic vintage
Shirt: off white/beige-ish generic dress shirt (sorry 'bout the open button, neck is a bit tight, donating that shirt)
Pants: Black and Tan, brown flannels
Socks: don't remember brand
Shoes: AE natural McTavish

Yesterday:










(sleeves are perfect, and were before your post, Tower)










(pulling up a bit on the pants to show the boot).

Harris tweed black, grey and multi check
Pants: Faconnable grey flannels
Belt: black weave BB
Shirt: generic light blue button down
Shoes: Cole Hahn


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Smrd: I love the tie from today, the vintage Banana Republic, very cool! Is it 4" wide? Quite a statement. I'm not sure how well it works with the jacket, which I also like very much, but the pattern combination and the fact that the colors on the jacket and the tie just don't quite compliment each other seems somewhat problematic. On the other hand, your entire ensemble has somewhat of a brown/red earthy tone to it, so that _does_ work for my eye.

Yesterdays outfit was very very well done. I am still working on pulling off a look kind of like that but can't quite put it together successfully. I am envious of those boots, and I am currently shopping for something quite similar, but I think in a brown (they are black, yes?).


----------



## srmd22

wrwhiteknight said:


> Smrd: I love the tie from today, the vintage Banana Republic, very cool! Is it 4" wide? Quite a statement. I'm not sure how well it works with the jacket, which I also like very much, but the pattern combination and the fact that the colors on the jacket and the tie just don't quite compliment each other seems somewhat problematic. On the other hand, your entire ensemble has somewhat of a brown/red earthy tone to it, so that _does_ work for my eye.
> 
> Yesterdays outfit was very very well done. I am still working on pulling off a look kind of like that but can't quite put it together successfully. I am envious of those boots, and I am currently shopping for something quite similar, but I think in a brown (they are black, yes?).


Thanks whiteknight. The tie from today might look better IRL then in the pics-- there is tan/gold, dark blue, burgandy and dark green in both tie and jacket. I chose it because I thought the vertical stripes complemented the square checks in the jacket, being of sufficiently different scale, ala the advice in Flussers book. I admit though, that it might be a bit busy. Btw, good call-- that tie is just under 4 inches at its wides, near the bottom.

The shoes are, indeed, black. I tried to be as "trad" as possible with that look-- tweed, button down, flannel with cuffs. The shoes are not so trad, but I think they work with the casual/odd jacket combo. I also wanted a pair of similar shoes in brown, and have a pair of AE fifth streets on the way.


----------



## upthewazzu

I hate to pile on but a lot of the looks in this thread as of late are pretty bad and not representative of what this forum stands for. The WAYWT thread at StyFo kills this place.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

upthewazzu said:


> I hate to pile on but a lot of the looks in this thread as of late are pretty bad and not representative of what this forum stands for. The WAYWT thread at StyFo kills this place.


Clearly you don't hate to pile it on, because......you piled it on.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Gentlemen, 

A happy Thanksgiving to all.

And a suggestion that all in attendance eat hearty, post your finest (which you surely have turned out in) and take a moment to refresh your acquaintance with forum rules. 

I am not particularly in the mood to begin moderating on this fine day, however I urge you all not to tempt me.

(For those of you still under the rule of the Crown, please bear with us for this day. It is one we set aside here in the former colonies, in which to be civil to one another.)


----------



## Towers

srmd22 said:


> Moving on, here are the last couple of days worth of dress


Good: I like your grey flannels, your cole hahns are nice
Needs improvement IMO: the first jacket looks really big on you (sleeves, shoulders and chest) and i don't think the tie or ps work with this outfit. Second jacket fits better overall but I'm still willing to bet if your arm was straight by your side the sleeve would be too long.

If a mod wants to pm me and tell me that the WAYWRN thread is meant to be a whiteknight, smrd and shaver tumblr/love fest, so be it. I was under the impression that it was a way for you to up your game by asking for honest feedback about how you look. If you think my feedback was harsh or inaccurate, post a few fits in a higher traffic WAYWRN (SF?) and see what kind of feedback you get.


----------



## Argon

Morning all. I haven't posted for a while courtesy of a hideous workload, but it's good to see so many others contributing. I have learned so much from all the constructive criticism in this thread over the past few months.

I appear to have tilted at the security guard look today. Furthermore, I clearly decided not to pull up my trousers properly, and to wear collar stays when they would better have been left out given the more casual style of the unfused collar. I also should have used a pocket square. It never fails to surprise me what photos reveal that the mirror doesn't.

Shirt: soft blue herringbone from Luxire - straight of of the box, so no ironing or steaming.
Tie: Italian no-name brand from one of those street stalls in Venice.
Trousers: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strand in dark brown




























I'm very pleased with the shirt. Will post in the Luxire thread with further comments.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> Good: I like your grey flannels, your cole hahns are nice
> Needs improvement IMO: the first jacket looks really big on you (sleeves, shoulders and chest) and i don't think the tie or ps work with this outfit. Second jacket fits better overall but I'm still willing to bet if your arm was straight by your side the sleeve would be too long.
> 
> If a mod wants to pm me and tell me that the WAYWRN thread is meant to be a whiteknight, smrd and shaver tumblr/love fest, so be it. I was under the impression that it was a way for you to up your game by asking for honest feedback about how you look. If you think my feedback was harsh or inaccurate, post a few fits in a higher traffic WAYWRN (SF?) and see what kind of feedback you get.


I am genuinely unable to see how I might be claimed as being involved in any alleged 'love fest'. I have made no comment whatsoever concerning either wrwhiteknight or srmd22.

I have made humorous comment on your comment. This was not intended to upset you, but unfortunately it appears to have had that effect. Might I remind you of your own words? "not my problem if he can't handle it or doesn't want to hear it"


----------



## salgy

Happy thanksgiving to all...
BB suit in mid grey(?)
BB braces
BB FP shirt
Bow from beau ties ltd
Not shown AE Manchester in black (shh don't tell anyone I wear loafers with a suit)


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> Morning all. I haven't posted for a while courtesy of a hideous workload, but it's good to see so many others contributing. I have learned so much from all the constructive criticism in this thread over the past few months.
> 
> I appear to have tilted at the security guard look today. Furthermore, I clearly decided not to pull up my trousers properly, and to wear collar stays when they would better have been left out given the more casual style of the unfused collar. I also should have used a pocket square. It never fails to surprise me what photos reveal that the mirror doesn't.
> 
> Shirt: soft blue herringbone from Luxire - straight of of the box, so no ironing or steaming.
> Tie: Italian no-name brand from one of those street stalls in Venice.
> Trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strand in dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with the shirt. Will post in the Luxire thread with further comments.


I like the overall look a lot (the security guard stuff people come up with is silly). The colour contrast between jacket and trousers is fitting (I don't like high contrast and this has just enough contrast to work well). Shoes work well too - I think the dark brown oxfords (aka balmorals) work well with a combination like that (one notch below a suit), with the half-broguing introducing a pleasing element of informality.

What I would do differently:

- Brown horn buttons (or of course metal).

- Pocket square (as you acknowledge). White linen is fine - almost always looks better than an empty pocket.

- Sleeve length (to show a little shirt cuff).

As a Limey, I steer clear of striped ties but fortunately not something you need to worry about.


----------



## salgy

I was typing a reply similar to Balfour's...



Balfour said:


> (the security guard stuff people come up with is silly)


To my eye, if we swap out the shirt for a white one, and put black shoes on, that is the "security guard look"... Even if Mr. Argon had a white shirt on, the shoe color would make the difference between looking good & looking like a SG...


----------



## Checkerboard 13

salgy said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all...
> BB suit in mid grey(?)
> BB braces
> BB FP shirt
> Bow from beau ties ltd
> Not shown AE Manchester in black (shh don't tell anyone I wear loafers with a suit)


Very nice.

With the addition of a pocket square, it would be outstanding.


----------



## salgy

Checkerboard 13 said:


> With the addition of a pocket square, it would be outstanding.


I have tried PS's before... I feel like they are too "fussy" for me...


----------



## Balfour

salgy said:


> I was typing a reply similar to Balfour's...
> 
> To my eye, if we swap out the shirt for a white one, and put black shoes on, that is the "security guard look"... Even if Mr. Argon had a white shirt on, the shoe color would make the difference between looking good & looking like a SG...


Quite. Plus fit. Plus what looks like high quality cloth. The pocket square would knock it out of the park.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

salgy said:


> I have tried PS's before... I feel like they are too "fussy" for me...


...And this from a man who wears a bow tie!

Wearing one really would complete your outfit. 
Perhaps you could start out with plain, white linen in a TV fold, until you become comfortable wearing one.

I rarely wear ties of any sort, however I _always _wear a pocket square with a suit or sport jacket.


----------



## Balfour

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Wearing one really would complete your outfit.
> Perhaps you could start out with plain, white linen in a TV fold, until you become comfortable wearing one.


That would have been my suggestion. I agree.


----------



## Shaver

Checkerboard 13 said:


> ...And this from a man who wears a bow tie!
> 
> Wearing one really would complete your outfit.
> Perhaps you could start out with plain, white linen in a TV fold, until you become comfortable wearing one.
> 
> I rarely wear ties of any sort, however I _always _wear a pocket square with a suit or sport jacket.


+1. I would not step outside without a square in my jacket breast pocket.


----------



## WAZAKA

Happy Turkey Day gentlemen. Salgy, I'm still loving the bow ties. Srmd, holy tie! I think it would work better with a solid jacket. Those black boots are amazing though. Actually that whole second look is good. Here is my get up from yesterday:


----------



## FLMike

upthewazzu said:


> I hate to pile on but a lot of the looks in this thread as of late are pretty bad and not representative of what this forum stands for. The WAYWT thread at StyFo kills this place.


Unfortunately, I have to agree. And I'm not buying all the "sartorial relativism".....the attitude that if I like my own outfit, then it can't possibly be wrong, style is subjective, it's my peferrence so it can't be ugly, etc, etc. The Trad WAYW is crushing it, and yes, SF is making this board look like amateur hour. Upr's recent absence hasn't helped matters. Ok, let the flames fly....


----------



## Checkerboard 13

FLCracka said:


> Unfortunately, I have to agree. And I'm not buying all the "sartorial relativism".....the attitude that if I like my own outfit, then it can't possibly be wrong, style is subjective, it's my peferrence so it can't be ugly, etc, etc. The Trad WAYW is crushing it, and yes, SF is making this board look like amateur hour. Upr's recent absence hasn't helped matters. Ok, let the flames fly....


Uh.... what are _you _wearing today?


----------



## Balfour

I am in sympathy with upthewazzu and FL Cracka. 

As I wrote recently in response to a sustained trolling attack, one of the distinguishing features of these fora is the civilised tone. We do not descend into childish name calling (or if we do, the mods are on the case). We are all the better for that. But that does not mean that when people seek feedback (which is assumed if you post in this thread) we should mollycoddle, or fail to tell it as it is. It's not a subjective free for all. 

I hope we don't become a board like those schools that are so politically correct that they don't keep score in sports, or where everyone gets a prize for participating. That does people a disservice.

And, yes, upr is missed ...


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> I am in sympathy with upthewazzu and FL Cracka.
> 
> As I wrote recently in response to a sustained trolling attack, one of the distinguishing features of these fora is the civilised tone. We do not descend into childish name calling (or if we do, the mods are on the case). We are all the better for that. But that does not mean that when people seek feedback (which is assumed if you post in this thread) we should mollycoddle, or fail to tell it as it is. It's not a subjective free for all.
> 
> I hope we don't become a board like those schools that are so politically correct that they don't keep score in sports, or where everyone gets a prize for participating. That does people a disservice.
> 
> And, yes, upr is missed ...


Occasional instances of recent feedback have been rather less than courteous and certainly much less than constructive though, I trust you will agree? Not only here but in other current threads also.

That said, I am in agreement with your perspective as described above and (broadly) your own comments as they have appeared elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Occasional instances of recent feedback have been rather less than courteous and certainly much less than constructive though, I trust you will agree? Not only here but in other current threads also.
> 
> That said, I am in agreement with your perspective as described above and (broadly) your own comments as they have appeared elsewhere in this thread.


Possibly. Perhaps a result of exasperation by those who have bitten their tongues for too long? I know I only commented on this thread in the immediate past when I thought honest and well-meaning feedback from another member was (yet again) dismissed on the 'it's all subjective' fallacy.

As adverted to by FL Cracka, the quality has nosedived here. The quality in the trad thread is excellent by contrast. Some of the threads in The Other Place knock the socks of us (especially if you look beyond the peacocky WAYWRN thread to say the Manton threads on CBD (albeit disowned by the maestro) and the whnay good taste thread).

Thank you, though, for distinguishing my comments from those with which you take issue, and your (qualified) agreement with my position.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today's go:

Jacket: tan with light blue and brown, 90% wool/10% cashmere by Jack Victor
Shirt: white with light blue and brown spread collar by Brioni
Pants: deep green corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Tie: Ermenegildo Zegna
Socks: cashmere/cotton blend
Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt by Loake


----------



## Bjorn

Shaver said:


> Occasional instances of recent feedback have been rather less than courteous and certainly much less than constructive though, I trust you will agree? Not only here but in other current threads also.


Yep.

This may be the place to go to get nagged on for not looking trad, even though you did not post in the trad thread...

Anyone who wishes to raise the bar is of course free to lead by example...


----------



## Balfour

Bjorn said:


> Yep.
> 
> This may be the place to go to get nagged on for not looking trad, even though you did not post in the trad thread...
> 
> Anyone who wishes to raise the bar is of course free to lead by example...


Disagree. The threads I cited in The Other Place are in no way "trad". This issue is about taste, not "trad".


----------



## Bjorn

Bjorn said:


> Yep.
> 
> This may be the place to go to get nagged on for not looking trad, even though you did not post in the trad thread...
> 
> Anyone who wishes to raise the bar is of course free to lead by example...


Although I do like the criticism here better than the ooos and aaaas in the trad thread. I'm of two minds on the matter.


----------



## Argon

Balfour said:


> I like the overall look a lot (the security guard stuff people come up with is silly). The colour contrast between jacket and trousers is fitting (I don't like high contrast and this has just enough contrast to work well). Shoes work well too - I think the dark brown oxfords (aka balmorals) work well with a combination like that (one notch below a suit), with the half-broguing introducing a pleasing element of informality.
> 
> What I would do differently:
> 
> - Brown horn buttons (or of course metal).
> 
> - Pocket square (as you acknowledge). White linen is fine - almost always looks better than an empty pocket.
> 
> - Sleeve length (to show a little shirt cuff).
> 
> As a Limey, I steer clear of striped ties but fortunately not something you need to worry about.


Thanks for your comments, Balfour.

Different buttons on that coat is an interesting idea. As I am discovering, the smaller details (buttons, small amount of shirt cuff showing) are the difference between a merely good outfit and one that is strikingly good.

Re: your comment on ties - I've lived in the UK, and I didn't particularly notice an aversion to striped ties (although, back then, I was admittedly much less sartorially aware). I find the topic of how - and why - tastes differ to be a fascinating one. Is there something more to the general avoidance of striped ties by UK men than simple aesthetic disinclination?



salgy said:


> I was typing a reply similar to Balfour's...
> 
> To my eye, if we swap out the shirt for a white one, and put black shoes on, that is the "security guard look"... Even if Mr. Argon had a white shirt on, the shoe color would make the difference between looking good & looking like a SG...


Thanks, salgy. Reading over my original post again, it's clear that I'm still conspicuously defensive in my clothing choices :wink2:

By the way, I should clarify that I'd intended the phrase 'security guard look' to be shorthand for the boring, yet inoffensive, outfit that you describe (rather than being some form of sneering or snobbish social commentary). I'm gratified to hear that you like the outfit though :thumbs-up:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Bjorn said:


> This may be the place to go to get nagged on for not looking trad, even though you did not post in the trad thread...


Eeeegads and OOOOPS! Please don't read my recent apology in the "Pick two brands to wear" thread in the _TRAD_ forum.


----------



## Argon

Bjorn said:


> Anyone who wishes to raise the bar is of course free to lead by example...


Amen, Bjorn:icon_cheers:


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> Re: your comment on ties - I've lived in the UK, and I didn't particularly notice an aversion to striped ties (although, back then, I was admittedly much less sartorially aware). I find the topic of how - and why - tastes differ to be a fascinating one. Is there something more to the general avoidance of striped ties by UK men than simple aesthetic disinclination?












It's not a matter of aesthetics, but rather social convention: Traditionally, in the UK, striped ties are used only to signify institutional affiliation (school, university, club, military, etc.). 'Flying under false colours' is in the utmost bad taste. Unfortunately there are lots of colours out there, so there is unacceptable risk in trying to wear a generic striped tie. Those of us who have institutional affiliations also have personal preferences for when to 'fly under colours' (in that it can be in bad taste to broadcast affiliation).

This is all a shame, as I rather like the use of the striped tie in the trad firmament.

EDIT: Much as I like the aesthetics of appropriate brown shoes, again one runs into convention as regards sober business dress in the UK: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-formal-occasions&highlight=poll+brown+shoes


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> Eeeegads and OOOOPS! Please don't read my recent apology in the "Pick two brands to wear" thread in the _TRAD_ forum.


The 'apology' was pretty half-assed (weaving in mocking the trad preferences, as it did), and the distaste is - as you are well aware - not limited to the trad forum. Just saying.


----------



## Towers

Shaver said:


> Occasional instances of recent feedback have been rather less than courteous and certainly much less than constructive though, I trust you will agree? Not only here but in other current threads also.


 Because you took exception to the phrase "cool story bro" that makes my feedback unconstructive? Do you feel like his jacket sleeves are an appropriate length? Do you act like this much of a ponce IRL?



Bjorn said:


> Anyone who wishes to raise the bar is of course free to lead by example...


Oh, brother. How about it's pictures only and nobody offers encouragement or feedback at all and the thread devolves into dad jeans and novelty neckties.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Let's move on. Please, take a look at what I wore today, and comment on that; that is what this thread is for, so let's move past this conflict please.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> Let's move on. Please, take a look at what I wore today, and comment on that; that is what this thread is for, so let's move past this conflict please.


Nonsense: you posted the reference to your 'apology' 20 odd minutes ago.


----------



## Argon

Balfour said:


> It's not a matter of aesthetics, but rather social convention: Traditionally, in the UK, striped ties are used only to signify institutional affiliation (school, university, club, military, etc.). 'Flying under false colours' is in the utmost bad taste. Unfortunately there are lots of colours out there, so there is unacceptable risk in trying to wear a generic striped tie. Those of us who have institutional affiliations also have personal preferences for when to 'fly under colours' (in that it can be in bad taste to broadcast affiliation).
> 
> This is all a shame, as I rather like the use of the striped tie in the trad firmament.


:icon_smile_big: No hornets here - I'm just genuinely interested.

I half suspected that the reasons might be associative. Remarkable that those concerns have the power to displace aesthetic preference.


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> :icon_smile_big: No hornets here - I'm just genuinely interested.
> 
> I half suspected that the reasons might be associative. Remarkable that those concerns have the power to displace aesthetic preference.


Not saying you were stirring at all. Just an old chestnut here. I'm not sure how remarkable it is, though. As others have observed (I think CuffDaddy has expressed it best), clothes are communication and one needs to understand your audience in order to communicate appropriately. This is one reason (of many) why the 'subjective free for all' stuff is such nonsense.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> Nonsense: you posted the reference to your 'apology' 20 odd minutes ago.


Yes I did Balfour, and an apology is an attempt at closure. Also, my apology was made in a different thread on a different matter with different people.

So, what about my outfit.


----------



## Towers

^^is the jacket maybe a little big? it looks fairly shapeless and large in the shoulders which works against you. I also don't think the shirt/tie jacket combo is working; too much pattern mixing going on and the spread collar is too business for an otherwise country look (also are your shirt sleeves caught on something or just too short?). Maybe a solid ecru or white ocbd with a solid wool tie would harmonize the look more.

JUST THINK ABOUT IT BRO AND DON'T GET TOO UPSET BY MY SARTORIAL GENIUS ;P



Balfour said:


> Not saying you were stirring at all. Just an old chestnut here. I'm not sure how remarkable it is, though. As others have observed (I think CuffDaddy has expressed it best), clothes are communication and one needs to understand your audience in order to communicate appropriately. This is one reason (of many) why the 'subjective free for all' stuff is such nonsense.


Further on the tie piece, would you be able to get away with american repps or does it not matter? I assume if you are conscious enough to know what affiliation a set of stripes belong to, you would also know which direction the stripes should be pointing on a British club tie.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> Yes I did Balfour, and an apology is an attempt at closure. Also, my apology was made in a different thread on a different matter with different people.
> 
> So, what about my outfit.





wrwhiteknight said:


> I must admit with great embarrassment that this entire debacle is mostly my fault, as I _honestly_ did not realize that this thread was in the trad forum. Honestly. I browse the site by simply clicking "What's New", and I made the mistake of not paying attention to where I was. *Can I secretly sew little ponies onto my Brioni shirts? I stand by my comments about how rude some of your are, but I do apologize for my mistake and for instilling terror in you all by putting flashy Italian clothes in front of your eyes. *I completely agree with what Herr David and Art Vanadaly said on the point of the venue being incorrect, and again for that I apologize.


I struggle to accept your assertion that this was an attempt at "closure" (whatever that might mean):

First, your apology was half-assed, as the text I have emphasised demonstrates. It's sort of like apologising by saying "I'm sorry I expressed myself as I did, but you guys are so sensitive that you took it the wrong way. By the way, you guys are rude." or "I'm sorry I expressed myself as I did, but your tastes are so odd that you took it the wrong way. By the way, you guys are rude.". Your real meaning is pretty obvious.

Second, you sought to deflect my comment by saying you posted this in a different thread. But you brought your 'apology' into play by your #22463.


----------



## Balfour

Towers said:


> Further on the tie piece, would you be able to get away with american repps or does it not matter? I assume if you are conscious enough to know what affiliation a set of stripes belong to, you would also know which direction the stripes should be pointing on a British club tie.


I agree that would be a good way to signal you were not trying to sport certain colours. But to be honest I think people just see it as a headache best avoided here, unless you are wearing an institutional tie to which you are entitled.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The comments that you have highlighted are included somewhat for humor, and also because people _were_ rude, and rudeness has no excuse, ever. My apology was not half-hearted, and the fact that I stood up to admit when I made a mistake which nobody else would ever have been aware of, should be indicative of my sincerity.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

And Balfour, what closure means, is that when I offered you the olive branch yesterday, you chose to spit it back in my face with a very direct snide comment, which _precluded closure at that point, much as your continued abrasiveness has now._


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> The comments that you have highlighted are included somewhat for humor, and also because people _were_ rude, and rudeness has no excuse, ever. My apology was not half-hearted, and the fact that I stood up to admit when I made a mistake which nobody else would ever have been aware of, should be indicative of my sincerity.


Well, we will need to agree to differ on the subject of your 'apology'.

As for rudeness, it does not lie in the mouth of an agent provocateur to complain about the reactions he provokes.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

A gentleman should be able to engage in debate, even heated debate (which nothing on this site should amount to), and should be able to do so politely and with a view to moving forward. Retreating into rude behaviour simply shows when people have ceased to think clearly and have run out of creativity.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> And Balfour, what closure means, is that when I offered you the olive branch yesterday, you chose to spit it back in my face with a very direct snide comment, which _precluded closure at that point, much as your continued abrasiveness has now._


And what olive branch would that be?

I am not seeking closure with you. We disagree. There's no shame in that. If you wish to interpret my continued expression of my disagreement with you as abrasiveness that simply suggests you are seeking - as I said yesterday - unqualified praise or acclaim for your own subjective preferences.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> Well, we will need to agree to differ on the subject of your 'apology'.


Taken in isolation, an honestly think about it please, what do you think of the fact that I recognized my mistake and immediately brought it to the attention of others?


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> A gentleman should be able to engage in debate, even heated debate (which nothing on this site should amount to), and should be able to do so politely and with a view to moving forward. Retreating into rude behaviour simply shows when people have ceased to think clearly and have run out of creativity.


Yes, but I haven't been rude (or infantile as you suggested yesterday). I've just expressed views with which you disagree and perhaps you find uncomfortable. I'm afraid I can live with that!:wink2:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My olive branch was when I gave you praise for the way I normally perceive you to participate, stated that I suggest we lay the argument to rest, and you replied that you would leave me to the company of....and then inserted disparaging remarks about people.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> Because you took exception to the phrase "cool story bro" that makes my feedback unconstructive? Do you feel like his jacket sleeves are an appropriate length? Do you act like this much of a ponce IRL?


Finely crafted words from a truly eloquent and personable member with so very much to contribute. How we all dearly wish that he would post more often.

In a completely unrelated matter, has anyone heard the phrase 'can dish it out but can't take it'? I enquire as I am unclear as to what it might mean. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> Taken in isolation, an honestly think about it please, what do you think of the fact that I recognized my mistake and immediately brought it to the attention of others?


My views are on the record in my response above. If you are seeking to apologise, you do not simultaneously weave in mocking comments to those to whom you are seeking to apologise. I have no dog in this race: I'm not "trad" in the American TNSIL sense.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> If you are seeking to apologise, you do not simultaneously weave in mocking comments to those to whom you are seeking to apologise. I have no dog in this race: I'm not "trad" in the American TNSIL sense.


Well put on the first count, and I think that my pride is definitely one of my worst qualities.

On the second point, I _clearly_ am not Trad either.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> My olive branch was when I gave you praise for the way I normally perceive you to participate, stated that I suggest we lay the argument to rest, and you replied that you would leave me to the company of....and then inserted disparaging remarks about people.


Well, the posts are there for those who wish to read them. I responded by suggesting that I leave you to the unconstructive criticism of unqualified praise because I'm afraid that's the impression you give. You also strike me as a conflict avoider. When someone presses their criticism you try to blow it off by saying "Hey, I really respect you. Why don't we drop it." or "Hey, I'm cool with how I dress". That's fine, but don't expect that to persuade me to change my view!

And - before you canonise yourself - remember you suggested the tone had become infantile (again misrepresenting forthright but sober comments).


----------



## Argon

Balfour said:


> Not saying you were stirring at all. Just an old chestnut here. I'm not sure how remarkable it is, though. As others have observed (I think CuffDaddy has expressed it best), clothes are communication and one needs to understand your audience in order to communicate appropriately. This is one reason (of many) why the 'subjective free for all' stuff is such nonsense.


Ah - you mean _I_ was the one prodding a hornet's nest? Heavens - no! There's enough aggro and testosterone being flung around in this thread without me wading into the fray.

On the topic of aesthetic communication vs associative communication, it does surprise me that the latter continues to hold such sway in the UK as to dissuade people from expressing the former.

As in all areas of design and aesthetics, I agree that the 'subjective free for all' stuff is nonsense. The path of sartorial relativity leads only to clown suits and, ultimately, a return to cave-dwelling.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I'm not a conflict avoider, but I do avoid unproductive conflict. 

I understand that you disagree with me on several points. 

I would suggest again, that we try and move on.


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> Ah - you mean _I_ was the one prodding a hornet's nest? Heavens - no! There's enough aggro and testosterone being flung around in this thread without me wading into the fray.
> 
> On the topic of aesthetic communication vs associative communication, it does surprise me that the latter continues to hold such sway in the UK as to dissuade people from expressing the former.
> 
> As in all areas of design and aesthetics, I agree that the 'subjective free for all' stuff is nonsense. The path of sartorial relativity leads only to clown suits and, ultimately, a return to cave-dwelling.


I'm sorry if I have given the wrong impression. All I meant to say is that it is a 'hornets' nest issue' here!

Does not the the aesthetic communication v. associative communication dynamic play out equally in North America (even if the calibration is different)?


----------



## Towers

Shaver said:


> Finely crafted words from a truly eloquent and personable member with so very much to contribute. How we all dearly wish that he would post more often.
> 
> In a completely unrelated matter, has anyone heard the phrase 'can dish it out but can't take it'? I enquire as I am unclear as to what it might mean. :icon_smile_wink:


Keep dishing that verbal diarrhea, bro. I'm going to make it my mission to critique here every day just for your benefit.


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> Keep dishing that verbal diarrhea, bro. I'm going to make it my mission to critique here every day just for your benefit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

That gorilla is really well dressed!


----------



## firedancer

Classic on multiple levels. Well played.


----------



## salgy

Wow... This thread went downhill while I was at work... Double dipping again today... Heading to the neighbors for dinner:

BB blazer
Shirt by Forsyth of Canada (I know nothing of the company, shirt was a gift, can any of our Canadian readers chime in?) has nice navy & light blue overcheck(?), with white stripes that are raised (not sure what to call this... Ribbed?) See close-up

Also, to silence my critics from this morning, a linen PS, just for you :biggrin2:




Not shown:
BB chinos
AE urbinos in brown


----------



## Bjorn

Towers said:


> Because you took exception to the phrase "cool story bro" that makes my feedback unconstructive? Do you feel like his jacket sleeves are an appropriate length? Do you act like this much of a ponce IRL?
> 
> Oh, brother. How about it's pictures only and nobody offers encouragement or feedback at all and the thread devolves into dad jeans and novelty neckties.


Ponce? Really?

"Ponces and spies don't have moustaches. The ones with the most to hide never do. So which are you, Anthony - ponce? Or spy?"

"Oh, a little bit of both, Madam. Aren't we all?"


----------



## wrwhiteknight

salgy said:


> Shirt by Forsyth of Canada (I know nothing of the company, shirt was a gift, can any of our Canadian readers chime in?)


Salgy, you look sharp.
Forsyth is a mid level brand, maybe something above Van Heusen and approaching Ralph lauren, but not as nice as Jack Lipson which is another Canadian shirt maker. I have found Forsyth fabrics to feel nice and their designs are mostly tradition or safe in terms of cut and color. My perception is that the brand was associated with a higher quality decades ago, but that the founder has long since stopped (deceased I believe) running the business and that the line has since been picked up by major chains.


----------



## Argon

Balfour said:


> I'm sorry if I have given the wrong impression. All I meant to say is that it is a 'hornets' nest issue' here!
> 
> Does not the the aesthetic communication v. associative communication dynamic play out equally in North America (even if the calibration is different)?


I haven't been in this part of the world long enough to gauge what the balance might be. It's an interesting discussion though - perhaps a North American native could weigh in.


----------



## Towers

.....


----------



## camcravat

]








Here's my ascot for today.

And I don't look like Thurston Howell


----------



## misterhyde

Shirt: My Concept
Tie: Marinella
Lambswool V Neck: Ballantyne
Jeans: Pal Zileri
Jacket: Tweed from Steve Horsman
Socks: Gallo OTC
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Burgundy Leeds Shell Cordovan
Raincoat: Pal Zileri


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> I haven't been in this part of the world long enough to gauge what the balance might be. It's an interesting discussion though - perhaps a North American native could weigh in.


If it's not too forward to ask (in light of this comment and your earlier comment that you had lived in the UK), are you a fellow countryman?


----------



## salgy

Argon said:


> I haven't been in this part of the world long enough to gauge what the balance might be. It's an interesting discussion though - perhaps a North American native could weigh in.


Where I am currently, a striped tie with 2 colors, where the stripes are the same size are commonly thought of as school colors (especially in common school colors: red/white, navy/white, navy/orange, orange/white, etc)... Any variance (adding a color, different thicknesses between stripes or adding stripes) are not associated with anything in particular


----------



## Haffman

Amidst all the 'handbags at 50 paces' a couple of questions remain to be answered...

(1) If it is true that this thread has gone down the pan compared to SF etc., why is that and what should be done? 

(2) Where is upr_ ?


----------



## Checkerboard 13

salgy said:


> Wow... This thread went downhill while I was at work... Double dipping again today... Heading to the neighbors for dinner:
> 
> BB blazer
> Shirt by Forsyth of Canada (I know nothing of the company, shirt was a gift, can any of our Canadian readers chime in?) has nice navy & light blue overcheck(?), with white stripes that are raised (not sure what to call this... Ribbed?) See close-up
> 
> Also, to silence my critics from this morning, a linen PS, just for you :biggrin2:
> 
> Not shown:
> BB chinos
> AE urbinos in brown


Bravo the square! It looks quite distinguished, and nicely breaks up that broad sea of navy.
...Now imagine the glory, were it to be a lightweight, colorful silk, displayed in a jaunty pouf (may our British brethern remain at-ease at that comment)....

And thank you also for posting _on-topic_!
(Until you came to the rescue, the sartorial discourse had seemingly been drowned out by what sounded suspiciously like the nattering of schoolgirls.)


----------



## Towers

salgy said:


> Shirt by Forsyth of Canada (I know nothing of the company, shirt was a gift, can any of our Canadian readers chime in?)


Junk brand. Usually poly/cotton blended and fused collars, type of thing you would pick up at JCP (think Arrow shirts).


----------



## salgy

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Now imagine the glory, were it to be a lightweight, colorful silk, displayed in a jaunty pouf


Let me start small... Plain, white, linen... Maybe I'll work up to it


----------



## Towers

Come at me bros.










No, you can't see where my sleeves end but I assure you it is not at my knuckles.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Towers: nice tie, and of course a white shirt with a blue jacket is always a safe bet. I like the spread collar too. The purple laptop _is_ a bit distracting though.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Tonight my all-male acapella singing group "All the Queen's Men" had a performance at a fundraiser for Oxfam. All of the group dresses the exact same (11 members right now):

Sweater: Queen's University cardigan
Shirt: Jack Lipson (but just any white shirt is the uniform)
Tie: Nautica
Pants: Cutter & Buck
Socks: 100% cashmere by Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Ecco NY (hard to see in the photo)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> Thanks firedancer. Lol, I am planning on shortening the sleeves of a couple of those jackets, which are recent acquistions.
> 
> Moving on, here are the last couple of days worth of dress-- note that today's jacket is one of those with the long sleeves. The other jacket has the correct length. Just to repeat, I have a few newer ebay acquisitions that need some tailoring, but most of my jackets fit pretty well. Also, some of the previous pics show me with my hand in my pocket, which may lead the viewer to believe the sleeve is too long, but were my hand hanging down by my side, it would be clear that this is not the case. A couple of those pics in Taylors play-by-play are custom tailored, and the sleeves are perfect, it is just the hands in pocket thing (in fact, only 3 of the 7 jackets he shows have sleeves that are too long).
> 
> Today:


I don't know which is more upsetting -- the tone this thread grew in my few days away, or that tie. 

The other one in this post is pretty good, and although I don't like black shoes with tweed, those shoes work with that set of clothes.


----------



## Towers

wrwhiteknight said:


> Towers: nice tie, and of course a white shirt with a blue jacket is always a safe bet. I like the spread collar too. The purple laptop _is_ a bit distracting though.


uhhhh... thats a menu.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^I'll make sure to complain to the restaurant manager!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Towers said:


> uhhhh... thats a menu.


Well, it clashes with your suit.

Y U NO WEAR PS? (or have we decided we're not doing that? :smile


----------



## drlivingston

Agreed... Towers' outfit screams for a ps.


----------



## Towers

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Well, it clashes with your suit.
> 
> Y U NO WEAR PS? (or have we decided we're not doing that? :smile


despite the igent concensus it does come off as too dandy in a lot of circles, yes even a white linen tv fold.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Towers said:


> despite the igent concensus it does come off as too dandy in a lot of circles, yes even a white linen tv fold.


Ehh, I find that paying any level of attention to anything makes me come across as some kind of dandy, so such concerns don't always occur to me. Otherwise, I like the look, though exactly how much I like it depends on the texture of that tie.


----------



## Towers

I've never been in a meeting where someone has commented on the absence of a ps, i have seen the opposite. imo successful cbd should not call attention to itself. 

It's not ribbed for her pleasure if that's what you're asking.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I am thinking about trying pocket-squares soon.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Towers said:


> I've never been in a meeting where someone has commented on the absence of a ps, i have seen the opposite. imo successful cbd should not call attention to itself.
> 
> It's not ribbed for her pleasure if that's what you're asking.


That tie in like cashmere or something with some texture would be awesome and make me jealous. In herringbone silk, it would not be to my taste. :icon_viking:


----------



## Towers

i dont think a textured cashmere tie would be congruous with that look.


----------



## WAZAKA

I had a nice rig setup for thanksgiving today, but my mother-in-law :icon_headagainstwal decided to just walk into out house unannounced today and so I just had to throw some clothes on real quick. Nothing special, but still presentable. No pictures though.


----------



## WAZAKA

wrwhiteknight said:


> Tonight my all-male acapella singing group "All the Queen's Men" had a performance at a fundraiser for Oxfam. All of the group dresses the exact same (11 members right now):
> 
> Sweater: Queen's University cardigan
> Shirt: Jack Lipson (but just any white shirt is the uniform)
> Tie: Nautica
> Pants: Cutter & Buck
> Socks: 100% cashmere by Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: Ecco NY (hard to see in the photo)


Oh goodness! Until I read the whole post I was a bit worried. I hope the concert went well. What kind of music do you guys usually sing?


----------



## srmd22

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I don't know which is more upsetting -- the tone this thread grew in my few days away, or that tie. ...


Again... it's only helpful if you tell me specifically what it is about the tie you don't like. Just saying you find it upsetting is not helpful, and is the cause of the deterioration in tone you observed. For instance, the above comment about the colors of the tie and jacket looking off by whitenight is helpful. It points me to a specific characteristic which I can further examine.

Is this principle not reasonable? Seems like plenty of posters just like to throw out unconsidered or incompletely explained criticisms, without much thought.

Nevertheless, keep 'em coming, Youthful, I still can learn from your observations, and appreciate you taking the time. And if you'll kindly explain what upsets you about the tie, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Jovan

Thanksgiving...



















Ratio Clothing OCBD
L.L. Bean Shetland -- one of the old ones made in England
Gap jeans
Sperry Top-Sider
Beautiful New Mexico sunset


----------



## deandbn

Towers said:


> Come at me bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can't see where my sleeves end but I assure you it is not at my knuckles.


Bro, you need a square bad with that outfit. White TV is cool :icon_pale:

and...

If anyone confronts you at a meeting about it (probably because they are jealous)..

Tell them that you still sniff a lot due to your previous cocaine addiction and you wonder what they recommend you should use to wipe your nose with..


----------



## Shaver

srmd22 said:


>





srmd22 said:


> Again... it's only helpful if you tell me specifically what it is about the tie you don't like. Just saying you find it upsetting is not helpful, and is the cause of the deterioration in tone you observed. For instance, the above comment about the colors of the tie and jacket looking off by whitenight is helpful. It points me to a specific characteristic which I can further examine.
> 
> Is this principle not reasonable? Seems like plenty of posters just like to throw out unconsidered or incompletely explained criticisms, without much thought.
> 
> Nevertheless, keep 'em coming, Youthful, I still can learn from your observations, and appreciate you taking the time. And if you'll kindly explain what upsets you about the tie, I'd be most grateful.


Hello srmd22,

allow me to make positive comment on the tie/jacket combo. I cannot currently conceive of a tie which would be less suitable to wear with that jacket. That's an fairly impressive achievement in itself that from the billions of ties available you are wearing the least suitable one. :icon_smile_wink:

Less frivolously: the colour matching is reasonably accurate (allowing for variance of my crappy monitor pixel resolution) the tie being claret, mustard, sea green and cobalt blue picks up on the jacket's overchecks very well. Perhaps, though, *too* well. The colour scheme is tending to degenerate from pleasantly cohesive to jarringly matchy-matchy. That said if the colours were in a different configuration (perhaps a claret ground and a simple repeated motif with a hint of the other colours contained within......) because it is in the configuration, the pattern, of the tie where the trouble really lies.

The vertical stripes of the tie are exactly the same width as the stripes of the check. The horizontal stripes of the tie are not exactly the same height as the boldest overcheck perimeter but close enough. The jacket is already very 'busy'. Indeed a little bit 'loud' even. Nothing wrong with that of course. Except when combined with the tie. The observer's eye is drawn back and forth between the tie and jacket in a jumbled manner as the brain struggles to process the information it is receiving. This is taxing and even if on a subconscious level people often don't like to see it. Like this:

Flusser et al may appreciate the 'rarefied heights' of four pattern matching but most people do not. You have already (succesfully in my eyes) popped a busy pocket square in a busy jacket, plain tie would be the resolution to the gestalt.

Hope that's helpful for you.


----------



## Balfour

Towers said:


> despite the igent concensus it does come off as too dandy in a lot of circles, yes even a white linen tv fold.





Towers said:


> I've never been in a meeting where someone has commented on the absence of a ps, i have seen the opposite. imo successful cbd should not call attention to itself.


I have to agree with this (not how I would wish the position to be, but true). The safest CBD omits the the pocket square (I've made this point in response to interview questions before - the risk is virtually all downside: no-one is going to object to you not wearing one, but someone may take against it or at least notice it as being unusual). As CuffDaddy added, though, it depends on seniority and professional context.


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> I have to agree with this (not how I would wish the position to be, but true). The safest CBD omits the the pocket square (I've made this point in response to interview questions before - the risk is virtually all downside: no-one is going to object to you not wearing one, but someone may take against it or at least notice it as being unusual). As CuffDaddy added, though, it depends on seniority and professional context.


You have omitted the most significant downside (and especially given as our criteria here should be sartorial excellence as opposed to career progression) being, you will not look anywhere near as smart without a square in place. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Langham

wrwhiteknight said:


> Tonight my all-male acapella singing group "All the Queen's Men" had a performance at a fundraiser for Oxfam. All of the group dresses the exact same (11 members right now):
> 
> Sweater: Queen's University cardigan
> Shirt: Jack Lipson (but just any white shirt is the uniform)
> Tie: Nautica
> Pants: Cutter & Buck
> Socks: 100% cashmere by Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: Ecco NY (hard to see in the photo)


A lot of sock on show - it looks like you're wearing bicycle clips.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> You have omitted the most significant downside (and especially given as our criteria here should be sartorial excellence as opposed to career progression) being, you will not look anywhere near as smart without a square in place. :icon_smile_wink:


Aesthetically I'm with you. Simply different horses for different courses. But few jackets are not enhanced even by something as simple as stuffing a white linen pocket square in them, even if people don't want to graduate to more complex pairings.


----------



## Towers

srmd22 said:


> Again... it's only helpful if you tell me specifically what it is about the tie you don't like.


Its seriously ugly, looks dated (80's or 90's, not in a classic sense). Also you need some serious chops to mix that many patterns and you're not there.



Balfour said:


> As CuffDaddy added, though, it depends on seniority and professional context.


I think part of dressing well is the ability to understand the context and dress for it. In my case, a ps is just as out of context as a long tie at a black tie event; some people wont notice, some people will notice but won't care, few people will notice and like it, more people will notice and think "dandy".


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> Hello srmd22,
> 
> allow me to make positive comment on the tie/jacket combo. I cannot currently conceive of a tie which would be less suitable to wear with that jacket. That's an fairly impressive achievement in itself that from the billions of ties available you are wearing the least suitable one. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> .


I must confess that I am struggling to reconcile myself to the idea that that particular tie would work stylishly with _any_ sportscoat or suit. The colours are (on my monitor anyway) inherently unattractive and the 'stacking' of the vertical stripes jarring and unappealling. I would suggest the charity shop for that one.


----------



## Trip English

Towers said:


> Come at me bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can't see where my sleeves end but I assure you it is not at my knuckles.


A look worth posting. Game on.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Langham said:


> A lot of sock on show - it looks like you're wearing bicycle clips.


Absolutely! I've rolled up the bottom of my pants three times to show the glaringly red cashmere. If you have any experience with university acapella you will know that it is 75% tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Balfour

Haffman said:


> I must confess that I am struggling to reconcile myself to the idea that that particular tie would work stylishly with _any_ sportscoat or suit. The colours are (on my monitor anyway) inherently unattractive and the 'stacking' of the vertical stripes jarring and unappealling. I would suggest the charity shop for that one.


Agree, although not sure criticism is welcomed in this thread.


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Agree, although not sure criticism is welcomed in this thread.


Donation to the charity shop would be an extremely uncharitable act. :devil:


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Donation to the charity shop would be an extremely uncharitable act. :devil:


Well put.


----------



## David Reeves




----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^ Sleeve length looks great; exactly where I want it also. Jacket looks like it could use a pressing, unless you just came in from the rain maybe?


----------



## firedancer

David Reeves said:


> View attachment 5925
> 
> View attachment 5926


Home run David! Did you have the suit commissioned?

I am super envious of your trouser length. As much as I try to get my pants with just that much (no) break they always seem to look silly to my eye, especially when walking. 
Yours are perfect.


----------



## Towers

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^ Sleeve length looks great; exactly where I want it also. Jacket looks like it could use a pressing, unless you just came in from the rain maybe?


Here's how I do pictures; press elevator close button, snap picture, rip off jacket, snap another, hastily pick up jacket before people realize I'm taking pictures of myself to prove to internet menswear nerds that I know how to dress.

The jacket settles down once its had a few minutes to breathe. You are right though, as pictured it is pretty awful and wrinkly in the sleeves.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Oh, so you mean "no, it's actually not wrinkled I just took off my overcoat 5 seconds before in the elevator". Cool, you look sharp.


----------



## WAZAKA

*Black Friday dandy*

I didn't actually do any shopping today but did try out something new. I don't know if pocket squares in waistcoats are except able or not, but I did it anyways. Please let ,e know if this is not correct for some reason. Otherwise I went for a bit of color today, this first day of snow. The close up is just to show the socks and tie. I did not wear suspenders and it was a different shirt.

Shirt. Dockers
Tie. BB
Vest. Pink Flamingo Death
Socks. Happy socks
Pants. Stafford
Shoes. Stafford

It truly is depressing that the only place for clothes near me is JCP and even that is 30 minutes away. I can't wait to get back to So. Cal.



















Haha! I got the pictures to work this time!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

WAZAKA: fun get-up, and congrats on the first snow. I like the tie, which is lively and fun (and the socks although we can't see them). What color is the vest? Charcoal or black I think? I only have one criticism which is that your shirt does not seem to fit very well. 

The sleeves are exceptionally large (very wide and a bit too long), which is a problem I have occasionally; my tailor takes the width in for $5 a sleeve. You look tall and slim with long arms, but I'm guessing you have a thinner neck, not overly-broad shoulders and a fairly slim chest. The fabric is bulging out at your armpits which is probably partially due to the tight vest (and the vest looks sharp to me) but also due to what appears to be a bunch of extra fabric. Have you ever tired MTM?


----------



## Jovan

Towers, looks like a great outfit. But with all due respect, please refrain from using "bro" un-ironically.


----------



## Shaver

In this thread professional caucasian males agonize about the potential to be victims of prejudicial treatment should they risk the wearing of a pocket square. 

Quick! Someone alert the Civil Rights movement! :devil:


----------



## Shaver

Towers said:


> Here's how I do pictures; press elevator close button, snap picture, rip off jacket, snap another, hastily pick up jacket before people realize *I'm taking pictures of myself to prove to internet menswear nerds that I know how to dress.*
> 
> The jacket settles down once its had a few minutes to breathe. You are right though, as pictured it is pretty awful and wrinkly in the sleeves.


Thank you, that's very considerate of you. :icon_smile:

The next time you post could you perhaps also prove to us that you know how to button the top button of your shirt?


----------



## Towers

wrwhiteknight said:


> Oh, so you mean "no, it's actually not wrinkled I just took off my overcoat 5 seconds before in the elevator". Cool, you look sharp.


What I should have said is 'yes, it looks wrinkly.' no excuses.



WAZAKA said:


> Haha! I got the pictures to work this time!


Try to get a tighter knot on your tie or a crisper V, especially important i think when wearing a bd.



Jovan said:


> Towers, looks like a great outfit. But with all due respect, please refrain from using "bro" un-ironically.


For future reference; please read all of my posts with an air of snark, sarcasm or derision, bro.



Shaver said:


> The next time you post could you perhaps also prove to us that you know how to button the top button of your shirt?


You need glasses? It's buttoned in both fits, nice try though.


----------



## WAZAKA

*Hmmm...*

White knight,
Thank you for the response. The vest is a charcoal herringbone and the lining is a black and red Chinese floral silk. I agree that the shirt is a touch large, and I will definitely consider altering it. Luckily in my neck if the woods (literally , there are lots of trees here) I can get away with it and still be the best dressed man or miles. As for MTM, I have thought and pondered, looked and wondered, but have yet to pull the trigger. IDK why as there are many affordable solutions out there. A friend of mine has one from an online store and he seems quite happy with it.

Shaver,

The terrors of predudice in this world is enough to make anyone cowar down. We must rise up and wear our pocket squares proud! Plus they could be handy if you have a cold.

Towers,
Sup bro? Nice suit, it's ashame that you live in such a place of restrictive dress that you would face persecution for wearing a pocket square. The Ask Andy Dandy Liberation Front (AADLF) will be there soon to free your people from this oppressive regime!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hopefully the AADLF will also come to my neck of the woods in eastern Ontario as we are much oppressed here as well like our brothers in western Ontario (I also don't feel safe in public wearing a pocket square).

Today I went to the winter craft fair with my wife and daughter. 

This is a jacket I purchased that I have yet to have tailored, and thus it needs to be taken in at the shoulders, waist and a very small amount at the arms, but I wanted to wear it nonetheless.

I also have a hard time getting this gorgeous tie to make a knot like my other ties because it is literally a 1/3 inch thick and the knot is ridiculously large but doesn't move very well. I always find that I don't mind that it because it is a more casual country looking tie anyway, but it does take me a few minutes while getting dressed to get used to it.

Jacket: 52% silk, 48% cashmere charcoal twill by Jack Victor
Shirt: 100% cotton hidden button down collar by Luciano Barbera
Pants: jeans by Hugo Boss
Tie: 40% silk, 60% wool by Pal Zileri


----------



## Towers

whiteknight; Jacket looks really big in the shoulders and sleeves on you. You wear a lot of Jack Victor and I don't know if its a fit issue or their cut that is not super flattering on you. You look trim, maybe look for something sleeker (zegna, samuelsohn, some BB lines) or size down?

Other quick notes;
-knot is not awesome (as you noted), what kind of knot, 4ih or half windsor?
-I think such a relaxed outfit would be well served by a more casual belt (brown? suede? braided? you choose)

The elements are there, I just don't think they're clicking like they could be.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^4 in hand knot. Yes, I think I'll try it with a more casual belt next time, but I wanted to wear my wool lined boots which are black. 

I do wear a lot of Jack Victor, I have 3 suits and 3 sport coats from them, and 4 of the 6 have been tailored and fit well; the other two (obviously including this one) have not and need it badly. I have yet to pull the trigger on any Zegna jackets, but the few I have tried on definitely fit fairly well.


----------



## Towers

Go to SF and look at some of spoopoker's fall/winter fits. He tends to wear the occasional cashmere tie and does it about as well as anyone, then practice that knot until you are blue in the face.

What makes me think this jacket is too large (esp in the shoulders) is they way the sleeves bow inwards at the top (below), there isn't much a tailor can do if the shoulders don't fit.


----------



## Jovan

Towers: Nonetheless, "bro" can get a bit tedious. Like everyone repeating, "The cake is a lie!" ad nauseum.

That said, now that you've gotten past your jerk phase, you are growing on me as you give out real constructive criticsm. Not unlike (dearly departed) Col. Mustard. I miss that guy. He had a lot to offer and his posts were always entertaining.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Towers said:


> What makes me think this jacket is too large (esp in the shoulders) is they way the sleeves bow inwards at the top (below), there isn't much a tailor can do if the shoulders don't fit.


Maybe I'll just wear it with really really big sweaters!


----------



## Towers

Or start hitting the gym. 





Jovan said:


> now that you've gotten past your jerk phase



Dont count on it.

(Bro.)

I just don't see the point of a WAYWRN thread where everyone backslaps each other for godawful fits. Most of the recent posts here (mine not excluded) would be eaten alive or relegated to also-ran status in SF's WAYWRN. Sad to see a lot of the big timers have apparently left AA and been replaced by Shaver.


----------



## Shaver

You are developing something of an obsession with Shaver, aren't you?

Is there anything you would like to tell me? :icon_pale:


----------



## BiffBiffster

Towers said:


> Sad to see a lot of the big timers have apparently left AA and been replaced by . . .


self-important tenacious defenders of the pedestrian and obvious. Always a sign of decline.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Biff, with great respect, how would you or I, who have been here for but a few months, have any perspective on whether this site is in decline or not? You certainly can have a valid perspective on the _current_ status of dress on here as can any member, but to establish a decline you must have a temporal comparison.


----------



## deandbn

WAZAKA said:


> Haha! I got the pictures to work this time!


Great effort on your outfit there Waz. From what I have seen, you keep dressing better each time I see your pics So I think that is great...

and I also think it is great to see your pics nice and big, and the right way up.


----------



## deandbn

wrwhiteknight said:


> I also have a hard time getting this gorgeous tie to make a knot like my other ties...


Nice outfit WR.

Suggestion: Pull the cross piece of the knot down, then, while holding the knot with a forefinger and thumb, pull hard on the front blade to tighten the knot. That should solve your problem with a li'l bit of luck.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks deanbn - much appreciated. I will post again next time I wear it.


----------



## adoucett

I am posting here instead of the trad section just because this is a little more trendy of a combination. I'm going to an engagement party for my cousin, and it's a casual dress code but still wanted to look good. 

shoes- Sebago Clovehitch II
Pants- Levi's 511 cords
Belt (not pictured) Surcingle with pattern inlay 
Shirt- Brooks Brothers blue gingham 
Sweater- RL 100% wool 
Tie- nothing special but I liked to color match 

Piano is a Steinway upright from 1905 






Comments always welcome!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

You look fun and casual as you said which is appropriate for the function. 

I always like to show a 1/3 inch of shirt at my cuffs just like with a suit, but that's just a preference. I think that a slightly lighter shade of red for the tie, or one with more internal contrast (such as a foulard) would work slightly better. I like the cords and have been meaning to get a pair like that for myself recently.

Have fun!


----------



## Pentheos

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^Biff, with great respect, how would you or I, who have been here for but a few months, have any perspective on whether this site is in decline or not? You certainly can have a valid perspective on the _current_ status of dress on here as can any member, but to establish a decline you must have a temporal comparison.


For comparison, click on page 300 or 400 for some images from the past. You'll see that there are many more posters, many sharp looks, and much civil discourse. (Sadly, quite a few links are now broken...)

Back to the trad forum love-fest...


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^I see some good looks, I see some bad looks, I see some stuff kind of in between, which is much like right now. I posted a request for more posting and more participating about a week ago, and I think that the quality of this thread can rise if more people partake. Not only will the quality of dress be on a wider spectrum simply due to more participants which will allow for greater comparison, but we will have more constructive criticism to move us forward.


----------



## throwback91

wrwhiteknight:

I've been observing your photos over the past few weeks and I really like your style. I like how you manage to change up your look, yet still maintain your signature style. That said, I had a few critiques (for what they're worth):

--Have you ever tried tying your tie in a classic V-neck? It's how my Dad taught me to tie a knot, so I know no other way. My friends struggle to get a v-knot because that's not how they learned to tie a tie. It just looks nicer, but I understand, it's hard to undo whatever you were taught.

--Sometimes your tie is a little too high above your belt. I understand you're going for the more casual look, but I think the tie could come down just a tad (literally just a tad).

--I'm late to the tie controversy, but I just saw the photo of you in the brown tie. I really don't like the two birds. If they weren't on it, the tie would be great. I think that's the first real fashion misstep I've seen you commit. But I still like the fact that you take chances.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Thanks for all this.

I don't know a classic v style but I will look up how to do it and post some photos soon.

Tie length is always a challenge for me. I was told a few weeks back that my tie was too long as it rested just on the front center of my belt, now you say it is slightly too short....ugh....what is the perfect length? Is it the same for everyone, or is it dependent on height? I find that the longer my tie is the taller I seem, and I'm already pretty tall and slim (not a bad look for me I hope!), but I don't need to exaggerate this aspect.

The tie with ducks.....well, some clearly don't like it, and I now understand that much of the reason for not liking it is that it is non-traditional and a mix of a few styles that others perceive as not having worked. I will post another picture of me wearing it soon but with another style of dress and we shall give it another go.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today: very casual as it was the first true cold day of the year and I simply had to go out to walk my dog twice and fix my Christmas lights for the second time (I feel like I'm in National Lampoons). The one perk of it being cold was that I got to wear my new shearling lined boots as well as a hat my wife knit for me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Wrwhiteknight: 

This look works, though of course it's a bit more casual than the looks this forum is known for. That works for you here, because the whole look is consistently informal. I think another reason it works so well is that your penchant for bright shirts serves you well here -- the thing I've noticed about your fits, and I do hope this doesn't turn out to be the blind leading the blind, is that although you're good at picking colors that work together, you tend to wear a lot of very saturated color, especially in shirts. 

Learn to love very light blues, or blue & white stripes, at least in shirts. Also, the shirts you wear a lot of tend to be very dressy, stiff-collared shirts in bright colors -- which to me, creates a weird formal/casual distinction. On one hand, the shirts are so formal in styling that they belong with a suit and tie, but on the other hand the deep colors make them hard to pair with a coat and tie in a classical way. Your other formality imbalance is due to things like boots and jeans with a coat and tie. In a case where your formality levels are all pretty much equal between the elements, as in today's, everything works much better.

Tie length is much-debated, but my opinion is that it should end within the belt buckle -- where isn't important, though I tend to prefer somewhere in the top half. 
Semi-related: I quite like the duck tie, except for the ducks. :devil:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^ good stuff - thanks. I _do_ need to deepen my wardobe in the basic colors. I find that even though I do own a dozen shirts between light blue, white and ecru, I mostly reach for the shirts I love which usually are the ones that pop a bit more. Relatedly, my neighbours can always tell when I dress my daughter in the morning because she looks like a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Jovan

adoucett: I would have gone for a pair of loafers instead of those boat shoes. They are just a little too purely functional looking to wear with a tie. Speaking of which, you need a more definite contrast from that sweater, something to sober up the bright orange a little like a dark navy or wine silk knit. Just my thoughts.





wrwhiteknight: Agreed with YRR, but also... consider a pea coat!


----------



## williamson

adoucett said:


> Comments always welcome!


A V-necked jumper (sweater) worn with a tie is a pleasant look not often seen.


----------



## eagle2250

wrwhiteknight said:


> .....
> ........
> 
> The tie with ducks.....well, some clearly don't like it, and I now understand that much of the reason for not liking it is that it is non-traditional and a mix of a few styles that others perceive as not having worked. I will post another picture of me wearing it soon but with another style of dress and we shall give it another go.


An excellent and very insightful observation! As a fan of emblematic's, I actually liked the tie in question, quite a lot! Emblematic ties are intended to allow the wearer to have a bit of fun and to provide added visual interest to one's wardrobing efforts! Admittedly this advice is coming from a 'sixty-something' year old, but don't give up on the emblematic's just yet!


----------



## upr_crust

A momentous day - back to work after two weeks off, and back to Wall St. for the first time after Hurricane Sandy.

The weather has turned fairly wintry in temperature, so I'm breaking out the flannel and tweed for the first time this season.

Suit, shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Shaver

^ Beautiful shoes upr. I don't believe that I have seen you wearing those previously. Can we presume that you bought yourself a present when you were in England recently? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: very sharp as always; I _love_ the links. The suit appears as a charcoal with a brown undertone, is this accurate?


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> ^ Beautiful shoes upr. I don't believe that I have seen you wearing those previously. Can we presume that you bought yourself a present when you were in England recently? :icon_smile_wink:


You presume correctly, though the word "present" should be pluralized - the shoes were only one of several weak moments that I experienced somewhere on the border between Mayfair and St. James.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr: very sharp as always; I _love_ the links. The suit appears as a charcoal with a brown undertone, is this accurate?


The suit is a fairly dark shade of brown, but not grey.


----------



## Acct2000

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^Thanks for all this.
> 
> I don't know a classic v style but I will look up how to do it and post some photos soon.
> 
> Tie length is always a challenge for me. I was told a few weeks back that my tie was too long as it rested just on the front center of my belt, now you say it is slightly too short....ugh....what is the perfect length? Is it the same for everyone, or is it dependent on height? I find that the longer my tie is the taller I seem, and I'm already pretty tall and slim (not a bad look for me I hope!), but I don't need to exaggerate this aspect.
> 
> The tie with ducks.....well, some clearly don't like it, and I now understand that much of the reason for not liking it is that it is non-traditional and a mix of a few styles that others perceive as not having worked. I will post another picture of me wearing it soon but with another style of dress and we shall give it another go.


The v-neck tie is probably a half Windsor knot.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> You presume correctly, though the word "present" should be pluralized - the shoes were only one of several weak moments that I experienced somewhere on the border between Mayfair and St. James.


I can imagine. :icon_smile:

It's good to see you posting again and I look forward to more evidence of your 'weak moments' appearing in this thread.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> You presume correctly, though the word "present" should be pluralized - the shoes were only one of several weak moments that I experienced somewhere on the border between Mayfair and St. James


Welcome back, upr. I hope all is as well as can be expected in Manhattan. I particularly like the coat.

Working within 15 minutes of the border you mention leaves one susceptible to many moments of weakness!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

forsbergacct2000 said:


> The v-neck tie is probably a half Windsor knot.


Oh, well in that case I do wear a half-Windsor about half of the time....hahahahaha....but seriously I do.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wrwhiteknight said:


> Today's go:
> 
> Jacket: tan with light blue and brown, 90% wool/10% cashmere by Jack Victor
> Shirt: white with light blue and brown spread collar by Brioni
> Pants: deep green corduroy by Ralph Lauren
> Tie: Ermenegildo Zegna
> Socks: cashmere/cotton blend
> Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt by Loake


Wow, I wouldn't burn a thing.

But in the future, if someone suggests you burn your shoes or tie, don't defend them, BURN THEM!!


----------



## Manuel.MdT

Hello to all of you,

I would be very happy if the community would share their constructive criticism with me. I am not a regular suit wearer, usually I try to dress business casual. Sometimes, due to work or other events, I like to dress up nonetheless. I have a fairly important evening meeting in the Lower Saxony Parliament upcoming, and I´m trying to look appropriate. Please share your thoughts with me concerning my attempt. Obviously, the sleeves need to be longer and the suit needs to be pressed. Any advice on how mich longer they need to be exactly? Other issues with fit? What about the color coordination, is it too boring or somehow off? Please excuse my faulty English, I am not a native speaker.

Best regards,

Manuel




More pictures can be found here:


----------



## Argon

Manuel.MdT said:


> Hello to all of you,
> 
> I would be very happy if the community would share their constructive criticism with me. I am not a regular suit wearer, usually I try to dress business casual. Sometimes, due to work or other events, I like to dress up nonetheless. I have a fairly important evening meeting in the Lower Saxony Parliament upcoming, and I´m trying to look appropriate. Please share your thoughts with me concerning my attempt. Obviously, the sleeves need to be longer and the suit needs to be pressed. Any advice on how mich longer they need to be exactly? Other issues with fit? What about the color coordination, is it too boring or somehow off? Please excuse my faulty English, I am not a native speaker.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Manuel


Hello Manuel.

Your English is excellent.

Your shirt and tie are both very muted (as befits an important evening meeting), so I think you can afford to spice things up with a bolder tie. It doesn't necessarily have to be patterned - a conservative solid is fine - but a tie that contrasts a bit more with the suit and shirt would be more striking.

I'm sure others will be along to weigh in shortly.

Best of luck with your meeting!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The first real snow today, which makes me incredibly happy. Not much is staying on the ground as of yet, but the flakes are large and beautiful.

Jacket: tan with light blue and brown 90%wool/10% cashmere by Jack Victor
Shirt: cream by Ermenegildo Zegna
Sweater: black merino wool by Ralph lauren (I wish this was navy blue - shopping for one right now)
Socks: cotton by Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Tie: Kiton
Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt by Loake
Scarf: 100% wool


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Manuel.Mdt: you look sharp, all of your outfit matches well in a subdued fashion, but the suit looks like it needs a dry cleaning and pressing.


----------



## Manuel.MdT

Argon said:


> Hello Manuel.
> 
> Your English is excellent.
> 
> Your shirt and tie are both very muted (as befits an important evening meeting), so I think you can afford to spice things up with a bolder tie. It doesn't necessarily have to be patterned - a conservative solid is fine - but a tie that contrasts a bit more with the suit and shirt would be more striking.
> 
> I'm sure others will be along to weigh in shortly.
> 
> Best of luck with your meeting!


Thank you for your kind words, Argon. Since this forum holds a fairly high standard for written language, I thought it would be better to mention my deficiencies from the beginning. Concerning the tie, I was also wondering wheter something more fancy works better. Unfortunately, my range in ties is rather limited. I do have a solid one in a deep, rich blue, which might do the trick. I´ll try it out. I am fearing, however, that three solids will be too much. Not enough variation, that is.

Thank you, too, WhiteKnight. I was looking to find a good balance in colors and a matching pattern in the tie. I am aware that the suit needs some tailoring and a cleaning/pressing badly. Therefore, I try to find out what works early, so there is enough time to get it altered and cleaned.

Can somebody offer insight on the fit of the suit? Is there more than the sleeves that needs to be altered? I am quite happy with it personally, but I usually have problems identifiying the little things when it comes to fit.


----------



## deandbn

Manuel.MdT said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Argon. Since this forum holds a fairly high standard for written language, I thought it would be better to mention my deficiencies from the beginning. Concerning the tie, I was also wondering wheter something more fancy works better. Unfortunately, my range in ties is rather limited. I do have a solid one in a deep, rich blue, which might do the trick. I´ll try it out. I am fearing, however, that three solids will be too much. Not enough variation, that is.
> 
> Thank you, too, WhiteKnight. I was looking to find a good balance in colors and a matching pattern in the tie. I am aware that the suit needs some tailoring and a cleaning/pressing badly. Therefore, I try to find out what works early, so there is enough time to get it altered and cleaned.
> 
> Can somebody offer insight on the fit of the suit? Is there more than the sleeves that needs to be altered? I am quite happy with it personally, but I usually have problems identifiying the little things when it comes to fit.


In my opinion:

Jacket sleeves are a little short because the cuffs show too much. Suit need a good dry clean and pressing. 
Shirt collar You need to iron / starch the blades so they are not bowing inwards, but are stiff and flat and therefore reach the jacket lapel.
Tie could be a little more colourful.
Trousers, pull them up at the waist to make the deep breaks at the fromt of the lower leg disappear.
Pocket Square looks great.
Shoes look fine to me, maybe give them a good shine.

Best Wishes for your meeting


----------



## Balfour

Manuel.MdT said:


> Hello to all of you,
> 
> I would be very happy if the community would share their constructive criticism with me. I am not a regular suit wearer, usually I try to dress business casual. Sometimes, due to work or other events, I like to dress up nonetheless. I have a fairly important evening meeting in the Lower Saxony Parliament upcoming, and I´m trying to look appropriate. Please share your thoughts with me concerning my attempt. Obviously, the sleeves need to be longer and the suit needs to be pressed. Any advice on how mich longer they need to be exactly? Other issues with fit? What about the color coordination, is it too boring or somehow off? Please excuse my faulty English, I am not a native speaker.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Manuel
> 
> More pictures can be found here:


There's far too much shirt cuff. As mentioned by someone else, the jacket sleeves appear too short (and the shirt sleeves may be very slightly too long - hard to say). The jacket sleeves may or may not be capable of being addressed by a tailor, depending on how much fabric has been left, and whether the sleeve buttons can be moved. The shirt sleeves can easily be sorted out for events like this (where you do not remove your jacket) by wearing what over here they call St. George's Armbands (e.g. ), or by tailoring.

I would favour a white shirt for an evening event.

Black shoes and the pocket square look good. A white shirt would make your existing tie work fine (dealing with the contrast point mentioned by Argon), although I like plain solids as well.


----------



## srmd22

Balfour said:


> Agree, although not sure criticism is welcomed in this thread.


Criticism is welcome -- would that it were more tactful then yourself, the guy you quoted (haffler) or Tower, but alas-- who cares, in the end?

Today's getup:

SC: Nordstrom Camelhair blue-grey plaid
Shirt: LE blue ocbd Hyde Park
Pants: LE tailored fit khakis
Belt: AE dark brown pattern
PS: light blue silk
Socks: AE beige wool
Shoes: AE dark brown fifth street boots


----------



## srmd22

Balfour said:


> ...
> 
> I would favour a white shirt for an evening event.
> 
> Black shoes and the pocket square look good. A white shirt would make your existing tie work fine (dealing with the contrast point mentioned by Argon), although I like plain solids as well.


I would add that a white shirt would also contrast more with the tie, and might be an alternative to switching out the tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> Criticism is welcome -- would that it were more tactful then yourself or Tower, but alas-- who cares, in the end?
> 
> Today's getup:
> 
> SC: Nordstrom Camelhair blue-grey plaid
> Shirt: LE blue ocbd Hyde Park
> Pants: LE tailored fit khakis
> Belt: AE dark brown pattern
> PS: light blue silk
> Socks: AE beige wool
> Shoes: AE dark brown fifth street boots


Look, with the exception of personal friends, Lynch and Byrne are my favorite people named David. Even then, I can't really get behind buttoning your top button without a tie. Otherwise, this is an alright combo. It's tough to tell in that picture, but I'm pretty sure I really like that sportcoat.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight: Improving all the time. I would like a dark red or blue tie with that outfit myself but... I already gave that advice recently to someone else. And my tastes are boring. Feel free to disregard...

srmd22: Please do unfasten that top button.

My meagre contribution for today -- those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Manuel.MdT

Thank you, Balfour, deandbn and srmd22 for your advice. I will try a white shirt and see what it does to the color contrast. Regarding the sleeve length: there is about 2 cm to let out, and I doubt I´ll need the full 2 cm to make it work. I was thinking about 1 or maybe 1,5 cm more to make it look right. I will consult a tailor for the perfect fit.
Once the sleeve length is adjusted, I´ll have it dry-cleaned and pressed. Then, I will consult the community again, if allowed.


----------



## upr_crust

It is supposed to rain/snow here in NYC today, and I just picked up today's sports jacket from my alterations tailor, who, I believe, did a creditable job in making the jacket re-fit me. I've thus opted for a more casual look today.

SC, shirt - BB
Trousers - Riviera
PS - no name
Shoes - Mezlan
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - B. Altman (I've had it for a while, obviously)
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Manuel.MdT said:


> Thank you, Balfour, deandbn and srmd22 for your advice. I will try a white shirt and see what it does to the color contrast. Regarding the sleeve length: there is about 2 cm to let out, and I doubt I´ll need the full 2 cm to make it work. I was thinking about 1 or maybe 1,5 cm more to make it look right. I will consult a tailor for the perfect fit.
> Once the sleeve length is adjusted, I´ll have it dry-cleaned and pressed. Then, I will consult the community again, if allowed.


I concur with the others that a white shirt will be a big help. I rarely wear white shirts, usually preferring colors, however the blue you have on in the photo is definitely not working, plus as mentioned, white might be best suited for an evening meeting.

Your shirt sleeves are just about the perfect length. You might be able to wear them ,5 cm shorter at the most, however no shorter than that, and they are fine where they are. As for the jacket, it appears you will need the full 2cm.... and that may still be a bit short. You only want to show aboutr 1,5 - 2 cm of shirt cuff.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> It is supposed to rain/snow here in NYC today, and I just picked up today's sports jacket from my alterations tailor, who, I believe, did a creditable job in making the jacket re-fit me. I've thus opted for a more casual look today.
> 
> SC, shirt - BB
> Trousers - Riviera
> PS - no name
> Shoes - Mezlan
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - B. Altman (I've had it for a while, obviously)
> Hat - Weatherproof


Splendidly turned out, as always!

What is your opinion of Mezlan shoes? I've often been tempted to try a pair, but have no notion of their quality (and in fact do not own any Spanish-made shoes.) Are those shell?


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Splendidly turned out, as always!
> 
> What is your opinion of Mezlan shoes? I've often been tempted to try a pair, but have no notion of their quality (and in fact do not own any Spanish-made shoes.) Are those shell?


Thank you for the compliment.

The shoes that I'm wearing today are by no means shell cordovan (their shine is much more due to the efforts of my local shoe shine guys at the local shoe repair shop), and I cannot really recommend Mezlan shoes as being any great shakes, quality-wise. I own the current pair only because a) I liked the style, and b) they were on sale at my local discounter, and, if you can find a style in your size that you like, and that are on sale, that would be the only occasion on which you should buy them. I've tried on other Mezlans which have been stiff and not lasted to the shape of my feet, and they were not a pleasure to try on.

The Spanish-made shoes which are supposed to be excellent are Carmina, which I've seen, if not tried on. They're on a par (both quality-wise and price-wise) with Crockett & Jones.

C & J I can recommend, as I bought a new pair in London on my recent trip, and wore them home on the plane, fresh out of the box. They were comfortable the entire trip - loosened the laces slightly after about five hours in the air (feet swell at 33,000 feet), but otherwise had no complaints about them at all.


----------



## Argon

Jacket: Canali
Coat: Tommy Hilfiger
Scarf: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Marks & Spencer OCBD
Trousers: Canali (could do with some shortening I see)
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Larchmont
Watch: 1970 Rolex Submariner 5513


----------



## salgy

Color of suit is more of a slate blue, pictures look more muddy... 
Suit, shirt & bow BB
Not shown AE Byron in cognac


----------



## Shaver

Argon said:


> Jacket: Canali
> Coat: Tommy Hilfiger
> Scarf: Brooks Brothers
> Shirt: Marks & Spencer OCBD
> Trousers: Canali (could do with some shortening I see)
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Larchmont
> Watch: 1970 Rolex Submariner 5513


A very commendable rig. Good work on the knit tie, often tricky to get the knot right but that looks just fine to me.

This is pure speculation based on a single photo, so please forgive me if I'm utterly wrong. However, are the trousers pulled up properly? I only ask because what appears to be the bottom of the belt buckle looks to be rather low. Hitching the trews up would, obviously, assist with the length of the legs but also the distance between the crotch and the bottom edge of the jacket. Please feel free to tell me to 'shut up' if I am in error. :redface:

Colour scheme of all the various garments harmonises perfectly. Perhaps socks a shade lighter, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## WAZAKA

White knight, great loom all around. The jacket is quite nice, if maybe a touch big. It is hard to tell in the picture. I especially like the tie and shoes. The burnt orange/ bright brown is great with the green courdoroy. 

Srmd , the jacket is great. I think I may have just found my next pair of nice shoes too, as the AEs are fantastic. It will be a while though. 

Jovan, snazzy scarf. 

Upr, While I love a suit and tie as much as the next guy, maybe you should go "casual" more often as you do it especially well. The shirt is a favorite if mine. I like how you aren't scared to wear bright colors at times. Good job sir.


----------



## WAZAKA

Argon, also a snazzy scarf. Other than tidying up the trouser length as you already noted, I have no issues with this at all. Great tie and good job pairing a Submariner with an APPROPRIATE outfit. I do not understand why anyone without the last name Bond ever wears a due watch with a suit. This outfit though works great with it.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Wow, so much new stuff on here and I was only gone for about 14 hours; I spent last night in a sleep lab looking like this:

;

Smrd22: Saying this from the perspective of one of the main parties and inflammatory nay-sayers in this recent dispute, I think you may be throwing your hat in a little late with regards to your comments to Balfour; it seems that a pleasant detente has swept over us and I might suggest that you are welcome to _settle down_ on either side of the wall.

As for your recent outfit you look sharp, but I agree with others that it simply appears as though you have forgotten to put on your tie.

Argon: welcome to the forum, it is really great to see the thread going strong. I think that your outfit is well-done with particular emphasis on the beautiful jacket, and I like all of the pieces except for the pants as pointed out by Shaver. The color of the pants works well with the ensemble, but the fit or placement on the hips are a bit off, or it is possible that the cut is simply "old man style" (unstylish old man, not our refined gents here) and that the legs are simply very wide and a bit too long (which if this is your style, then _I_ certainly won't be wont to sway you off of it).


----------



## srmd22

Point taken whiteknight, I'll settle down. I do like to address what I consider are questionably motivated or poorly couched criticisms though, as a matter of encouraging simple civility. 

Also, point taken about the tie, or lack thereof. I must have been intimidated out of wearing a tie due to the recent controversy! JK, I have a knit on today, which I will post later, undoubtedly leading to another teaching moment.

Argon: I don't see anything I could find fault with in your recent outfit-- I would say it's in perfect taste. I have been criticized for wearing lighter brown shoes with darker pants, but I like the look, myself. Black sub is one of my favorite watches, although I have yet to acquire one myself. I do prefer it over my favorite currently owned mechanical autos.

Edit: btw- the top button is not buttoned in my pic-- probably collar is just pushed together a little up there, giving a false impression.


----------



## upr_crust

WAZAKA said:


> Upr, While I love a suit and tie as much as the next guy, maybe you should go "casual" more often as you do it especially well. The shirt is a favorite if mine. I like how you aren't scared to wear bright colors at times. Good job sir.


Thank you, WAZAKA. I had another sports jacket re-tailored recently - that will come out for an airing later this week, perhaps. As for bright colors, I have a taste for them bordering on the barbaric, so, no, I am not scared of bright colors - quite the opposite.


----------



## Balfour

Smrd22: I won't respond to your comments at length (although I am happy to pick this up by PM). But, for what it's worth, I don't think that any feedback Haffman or I provided to you has been tactless. This thread ceases to have value if it simply becomes a mutual backslapping exercise.


----------



## AMProfessor

Couldn't agree more. And it doesn't always have to be cloistered in silly hoity toity language either. As Shaver so aptly demonstrated a couple of weeks ago in another thread, sometimes "Dude, that's f&^%*&g ugly!" needs to be said.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> Edit: btw- the top button is not buttoned in my pic-- probably collar is just pushed together a little up there, giving a false impression.


I have that problem with LE Hyde Parks. I'm louche and tasteless enough that I just undo the top two buttons and it looks alright.


----------



## Argon

Shaver said:


> A very commendable rig. Good work on the knit tie, often tricky to get the knot right but that looks just fine to me.
> 
> This is pure speculation based on a single photo, so please forgive me if I'm utterly wrong. However, are the trousers pulled up properly? I only ask because what appears to be the bottom of the belt buckle looks to be rather low. Hitching the trews up would, obviously, assist with the length of the legs but also the distance between the crotch and the bottom edge of the jacket. Please feel free to tell me to 'shut up' if I am in error. :redface:
> 
> Colour scheme of all the various garments harmonises perfectly. Perhaps socks a shade lighter, but maybe that's just me.





WAZAKA said:


> Argon, also a snazzy scarf. Other than tidying up the trouser length as you already noted, I have no issues with this at all. Great tie and good job pairing a Submariner with an APPROPRIATE outfit. I do not understand why anyone without the last name Bond ever wears a due watch with a suit. This outfit though works great with it.





wrwhiteknight said:


> Argon: welcome to the forum, it is really great to see the thread going strong. I think that your outfit is well-done with particular emphasis on the beautiful jacket, and I like all of the pieces except for the pants as pointed out by Shaver. The color of the pants works well with the ensemble, but the fit or placement on the hips are a bit off, or it is possible that the cut is simply "old man style" (unstylish old man, not our refined gents here) and that the legs are simply very wide and a bit too long (which if this is your style, then _I_ certainly won't be wont to sway you off of it).


Damn and blast - caught with my pants down - again!

You're all absolutely right - my trousers were low. I'm always in such a hurry in the mornings that I have no time to straighten and preen. Those shots were taken on the sidewalk in the minute I had before a streetcar arrived.

Thanks for your comments, everyone. I'm pleased that the outfit as a whole went down well.



srmd22 said:


> Argon: I don't see anything I could find fault with in your recent outfit-- I would say it's in perfect taste. I have been criticized for wearing lighter brown shoes with darker pants, but I like the look, myself. Black sub is one of my favorite watches, although I have yet to acquire one myself. I do prefer it over my favorite currently owned mechanical autos.


As I've learnt, it's better to have contrast between neighbouring trousers, shirt/jacket and shoes. So, for example:

Lighter shirt, darker trousers, lighter shoes = generally good
Darker shirt, lighter trousers, darker shoes = generally good

Darker trousers and darker shoes typically isn't a good look due to the lack of contrast. Lighter trousers and lighter shoes not good for the same reason.


----------



## Argon

P.S. Shaver - I _love_ that quote in your signature line

There was a door to which I found no key. There was a veil past which I could not see. 
Some little talk awhile of me and thee, there seemed, and then no more of thee and me.

I'm heading off to find out who Omar Khayyam might be...


----------



## srmd22

*Today's Get Up*


















Oh and look, guess ALL my sleeves aren't too long! You out there Tower?

































I realize some of my topcoat buttons are undone and the pockets of my SC are one-flap-out-and-one in up there. I included a pick of my SC buttoned, for "that" guy.

Hat and coat - generic stuff
Gloves - AE tan leather, cashmere lined
SC - camel hair, forget the brand 
PS - lavender, pink and white linen, tiebar.com
Shirt - BB must iron OCBD, pink
Tie - dark green with burgandy and cream stripes, wool knit
Belt - dark brown AE patterned
Pants - Polo navy chinos
Shoes - AE fifth street, same as yesterday, just gonna wear 'em all week


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Pretty good. I like the pink shirt with the camel hair coat -- a combination I do, though it makes me pine for a better-fitting camel hair coat and a nicer pink shirt. I'm not sure about the pocket square, though. I'm not really sure about striped silk PSes in general, and I like silk squares more puffed than that. Same look with white linen (red edge optional) or a white silk in a puff would be killer.

Edit: I see now that it's a linen square. It seems a bit shiny, and the only linen squares I like are solid white -- I admit that I also really enjoy plain corn flakes and songs with only one chord.


----------



## Jovan

WAZAKA said:


> White knight, great loom all around. The jacket is quite nice, if maybe a touch big. It is hard to tell in the picture. I especially like the tie and shoes. The burnt orange/ bright brown is great with the green courdoroy.
> 
> Srmd , the jacket is great. I think I may have just found my next pair of nice shoes too, as the AEs are fantastic. It will be a while though.
> 
> Jovan, snazzy scarf.
> 
> Upr, While I love a suit and tie as much as the next guy, maybe you should go "casual" more often as you do it especially well. The shirt is a favorite if mine. I like how you aren't scared to wear bright colors at times. Good job sir.


Thanks, someone in the other thread randomly declared my scarf "ugly".


----------



## Shaver

Argon said:


> P.S. Shaver - I _love_ that quote in your signature line
> 
> There was a door to which I found no key. There was a veil past which I could not see.
> Some little talk awhile of me and thee, there seemed, and then no more of thee and me.
> 
> I'm heading off to find out who Omar Khayyam might be...


I could write an extensive dissertation pontificating upon the multitudinous meanings of that particularly delightful quatrain - which I will spare you! :tongue2: PM sent with further details.


----------



## Shaver

srmd22 said:


> Hat and coat - generic stuff
> Gloves - AE tan leather, cashmere lined
> SC - camel hair, forget the brand
> PS - lavender, pink and white linen, tiebar.com
> Shirt - BB must iron OCBD, pink
> Tie - dark green with burgandy and cream stripes, wool knit
> Belt - dark brown AE patterned
> Pants - Polo navy chinos
> Shoes - AE fifth street, same as yesterday, just gonna wear 'em all week


Minor comments:

That's a very low button stance on the jacket, but some fellows do like that I suppose.

I would consider a tie which was less dark overall (for example more yellow and less green would be my preference).

And finally, some consider a knotted overcoat belt a tad feminine - I am aware that a google search will reveal images of Bogey with a knotted belt but, well, _he's_ Bogey. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

I just got today's suit back from BB, where they were adjusting the trousers (taking the waistline in a bit from when I had the suit made 2.5 years ago). I also had my first fitting for my latest indulgence - a navy D/B, which I should receive in about two weeks.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Tyrwhitt
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale's, NYC
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - New & Lingwood


----------



## FLMike

Apologize for the crappy pic quality.

Suit & shirt: BB
Tie: from the local Tampa haberdashery (bet you didn't know we had those here...kind of like our notorious "Tampa socialite")
Shoes: AE Fifth Ave


----------



## FLMike

One more...


----------



## srmd22

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Pretty good. I like the pink shirt with the camel hair coat -- a combination I do, though it makes me pine for a better-fitting camel hair coat and a nicer pink shirt. I'm not sure about the pocket square, though. I'm not really sure about striped silk PSes in general, and I like silk squares more puffed than that. Same look with white linen (red edge optional) or a white silk in a puff would be killer.
> 
> Edit: I see now that it's a linen square. It seems a bit shiny, and the only linen squares I like are solid white -- I admit that I also really enjoy plain corn flakes and songs with only one chord.


I see your point. I agree, now that I look at it, I don't like the PS either. It is too shiny and striped.



Shaver said:


> Minor comments:
> 
> That's a very low button stance on the jacket, but some fellows do like that I suppose.
> 
> I would consider a tie which was less dark overall (for example more yellow and less green would be my preference).
> 
> And finally, some consider a knotted overcoat belt a tad feminine - I am aware that a google search will reveal images of Bogey with a knotted belt but, well, _he's_ Bogey. :icon_smile_wink:


Also excellent points, thank you. I think I will try a lighter tie next time.

About the coat-- OMG-- I had no idea! Well, you wont see a knotted belt on me again, lol! Seems like half the adds for trench coats out there show a knotted belt-- I was duped!


----------



## Checkerboard 13

FLCracka said:


> Apologize for the crappy pic quality.
> 
> Suit & shirt: BB
> Tie: from the local Tampa haberdashery (bet you didn't know we had those here...kind of like our notorious "Tampa socialite")
> Shoes: AE Fifth Ave


Nice conservative look, however I find the tie to be a little too close in tone to the suit. I was going to suggest perhaps a burgundy tie for some contrast, when I happened to scroll up and see upr crust's post of his outfit for today... and there it is exactly. See the difference with a tie that stands out a bit? It's still a conservative tie, and definitely does not call attention to itself, but it manages to bring the outfit to life.

I'd also like to see a photo with the view of your jacket unobstructed, and your arms at your side. (I know it's difficult with a cell phone camera.) There may or may not be a bit of an issue with the jacket fit, but it's impossible to see in these photos. Also, your phone is (conveniently?) hiding your breast pocket. Are you wearing a pocket square?


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


>


Bit late in the day for my comments, but again well put together in my view.

A thread recently discussed matching odd trousers and odd jackets. It was suggested that the trousers always needed to be lighter than the jacket. I replied that this was not so; it was just more difficult to get 'lighter jacket, darker trousers' right. This look is a good example of how to do it.

I love the shade of the tie. If I'm not mistaken, that's a grenadine. I once asked Manton about grenadines on The Other Place and, in his view, they are more formal ties appropriate only for lounge suits. I don't subscribe to the entirety of this myself, and would feel comfortable with a grenadine with blazer and greys (in the same way I would feel comfortable with a double cuff shirt with navy and greys). But there is an argument for matching the relatively informality of the non-blazer odd jacker with the tie. A knit tie would have an interesting texture like grenadine, but might be more in the overall register of (in)formality of the look. Anyway, only a thought.

I would wear darker shoes. I don't subscribe to the view that high contrast between shoes and trousers is desirable. I don't think this is the same as the advice that says contrast between odd trousers and odd jackets is desirable (and there are exceptions even to that). Indeed, I tend to wear lighter toned brown shoes with lighter toned trousers say in the Summer and darker browns with darker odd trousers.

But, all in all, a pleasing look.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> I just got today's suit back from BB, where they were adjusting the trousers (taking the waistline in a bit from when I had the suit made 2.5 years ago). I also had my first fitting for my latest indulgence - a navy D/B, which I should receive in about two weeks.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS - RLPL
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale's, NYC
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - New & Lingwood


Spot on, as usual. Great suit. It seems to have excellent attention to detail in the construction, and though double-breasted, it is quite subtle, so does not stand out as "unusual" or "over-the-top."
The austerity double monks are a great touch, too: a nice bit of variety, yet they maintain a conservative look.

A wonderful lesson to be had here: you've put together a restrained but rich look, one that is most business-like, yet distinctly avoids falling into the drab or ordinary. 
It's a conservative, grey suit, but an excellent cut and well made (as all suits should be, to flatter the wearer.) The addition of small and well thought-out details and subtle but effective color combinations add interest... without shouting out in an undesired manner. And the proper fit and correct wearing of everything creates a look of distinction. 
Notable, too, is the fact that though the primary components of the outfit: overcoat, suit, shirt, tie, are not exceedingly expensive, the entire outfit has a distinctly rich look. Yes, suit, shirt, tie and overcoat are good quality (and MTM at BB is not cheap) but none of them are in the Brioni (or even RLPL) range. Yet the skillful combination with small details (scarf, PS, cufflinks) which may be a bit more expensive, endows everything with an elegant look.

I hope you won't mind my saying this: I would suggest to the gentlemen here who are finding their way to their own knowledge of dress and personal style, to keep an eye on this man's attire. He knows what he is doing. 
In terms of what he wears, how he combines the items and colors, and the proper fit and actual wearing of the clothing, he is clearly knowledgeable and his choices are excellent.


----------



## Haffman

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS - RLPL
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale's, NYC
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - New & Lingwood


Upr_ as usual, you look very smart and I particularly like that beautiful scarf.

If I may be so bold as to offer one critique, I think the look is a bit let down by the shirt and tie combo. Not the colour combinations, as your taste for colour matching in the whole outfit is to the usual high standard. It is just that they both look cheap together -- they just scream 'Lewin' (although the tie turned out to be Tyrwhitt - a similar quality level). I would suggest substituting the Tyrwhitt tie for a more luxurious/lustrous looking fabric.


----------



## Haffman

Checkerboard 13 said:


> I hope you won't mind my saying this: I would suggest to the gentlemen here who are finding their way to their own knowledge of dress and personal style, to keep an eye on this man's attire. He knows what he is doing.
> In terms of what he wears, how he combines the items and colors, and the proper fit and actual wearing of the clothing, he is clearly knowledgeable and his choices are excellent.


Well said.


----------



## WAZAKA

I took the shot in front of one of our businesses obviously closed for the season due to the snow. Please excuse the bad cell phone pictures and I took the lighting for the first shot against the sun wrong.


----------



## upthewazzu

^^^^^

Either your shirt sleeves are too long or your coat sleeves are too short, or both. Not a fan of the tie or socks. I like the watch though, who makes it?


----------



## sartoriallytactical

I think the tie and socks look out of season for Michigan in late November.


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Spot on, as usual. Great suit. It seems to have excellent attention to detail in the construction, and though double-breasted, it is quite subtle, so does not stand out as "unusual" or "over-the-top."
> The austerity double monks are a great touch, too: a nice bit of variety, yet they maintain a conservative look.
> 
> A wonderful lesson to be had here: you've put together a restrained but rich look, one that is most business-like, yet distinctly avoids falling into the drab or ordinary.
> It's a conservative, grey suit, but an excellent cut and well made (as all suits should be, to flatter the wearer.) The addition of small and well thought-out details and subtle but effective color combinations add interest... without shouting out in an undesired manner. And the proper fit and correct wearing of everything creates a look of distinction.
> Notable, too, is the fact that though the primary components of the outfit: overcoat, suit, shirt, tie, are not exceedingly expensive, the entire outfit has a distinctly rich look. Yes, suit, shirt, tie and overcoat are good quality (and MTM at BB is not cheap) but none of them are in the Brioni (or even RLPL) range. Yet the skillful combination with small details (scarf, PS, cufflinks) which may be a bit more expensive, endows everything with an elegant look.
> 
> I hope you won't mind my saying this: I would suggest to the gentlemen here who are finding their way to their own knowledge of dress and personal style, to keep an eye on this man's attire. He knows what he is doing.
> In terms of what he wears, how he combines the items and colors, and the proper fit and actual wearing of the clothing, he is clearly knowledgeable and his choices are excellent.


Thank you for your most kind (and most extravagant) compliments. As it is, though the fabric appears grey in the photos, it is actually much more of a cadet blue - I hope that does not change your most estimable estimation of my ensemble.

Your comments as to the relative expense of my attire were most incisive. In our consumption-hungry, and advertising-driven society, we are often impelled to put the cart before the horse in terms of quality - we look to be told what is "good, better, best", by advertisers who wish to sell the sizzle much more than the steak. Today's suit, overcoat, and shoes were not cheap, but were not the stratospheric prices that Brioni and RLPL can charge for similar items, but, at least for me, were of sufficient quality of design and construction to merit being bought and worn. (As for today's shirt and tie, I'll comment about them below.)

Today's scarf was a luxury item, and was bought at full price, but today's cufflinks and pocket square were both bought at significant discount - the cufflinks through a jeweler near my office having a moving sale, and the pocket square from that temple of off-price goods, Century 21.

It simply goes to show you, it's not necessarily the price one pays for the goods one wears, but their inherent quality, and the care with which one combines them.

Now, as for advocating that people should emulate my style, that could lead people down some dangerous sartorial primrose paths - I've been known to wear things which have raised eyebrows in NYC - never mind elsewhere in the world. I believe that your true message is to look to how I try to combine things into an integrated whole, and also being conscious of such things as good tailoring, and for people to try to do that for themselves, in whatever shape, size, or context will work for them.



Haffman said:


> Upr_ as usual, you look very smart and I particularly like that beautiful scarf.
> 
> If I may be so bold as to offer one critique, I think the look is a bit let down by the shirt and tie combo. Not the colour combinations, as your taste for colour matching in the whole outfit is to the usual high standard. It is just that they both look cheap together -- they just scream 'Lewin' (although the tie turned out to be Tyrwhitt - a similar quality level). I would suggest substituting the Tyrwhitt tie for a more luxurious/lustrous looking fabric.


First off, in terms of shirts, Tyrwhitt is currently a bit above Lewin in terms of quality. (I do remember Lewin in the 1980's - their shirts were better-made, and were made in the UK as well.) Currently, now, however, I have ceased to buy shirts from Lewin entirely (today's shirt was bought at least a couple of years ago) - they've canted their business model entirely towards cheapness of construction. Tyrwhitt's shirts, though not on a par with the better Jermyn St. brands, are, at least a bit better made, and made of better materials (certainly their higher-end items), and, for everyday shirts, are OK - not far from the quality of Brooks Bros. shirts here in the US, and with features that BB's shirts might not come with (Brooks has an annoyingly American habit of attaching shirt pockets to dress shirts).

However, I cannot help but think that there is a touch of brand snobbery in your observation. I don't know that a shirt or tie of the same color or pattern from Harvie & Hudson or Hilditch & Key would have photographed any differently than the Lewin/Tyrwhitt combo that I wore today. In person, perhaps one could tell, but in the .jpegs posted on an Internet website - that's a shade more questionable.

That being said, than you all the same for your kind comments as to color/pattern. I'll have to see if I can work better grades of shirts into the mix, and see if there is any appreciable difference.


----------



## Haffman

upr_crust said:


> However, I cannot help but think that there is a touch of brand snobbery in your observation. I don't know that a shirt or tie of the same color or pattern from Harvie & Hudson or Hilditch & Key would have photographed any differently than the Lewin/Tyrwhitt combo that I wore today. In person, perhaps one could tell, but in the .jpegs posted on an Internet website - that's a shade more questionable.


Hi _upr, I hope my comments did not cause any offence and if they did this was unintended and I apologise. As for the brand snobbery, I have purchased myself a number of items from Lewin and Tyrwhitt. They are very good value but I agree with you (on your comments on Lewin) that the quality has taken a dive - although I think this has been over a number of years. I am not sure I agree that Tyrwhitt are any better but will take your word for it. I have recently thrown all my Lewin ties in the bin and the only Tyrwhitt ones I have kept are grenadine ones which are OK quality. I am actually wearing a TM Lewin shirt as I write this (although I will never buy from them again)...but I am also not as splendidly attired as you are, so my comments came from a place of respect...

All I can say is when I saw the shirt and tie combination I _knew_ they were from Lewin/Tyrwhitt before I saw that they were. Perhaps there are a number of factors in that - I know from your previous posts that you shop at these places, I know the styles, I have had my own recent frustrations with Lewin etc so have a bit of a chip on my shoulder about them... perhaps you are right that I would not have been able to tell if they were Hilditch & Key etc. It sounds like a Pepsi challenge may be in order :smile:


----------



## lbv2k

Checkerboard 13 said:


> I hope you won't mind my saying this: I would suggest to the gentlemen here who are finding their way to their own knowledge of dress and personal style, to keep an eye on this man's attire. He knows what he is doing.
> In terms of what he wears, how he combines the items and colors, and the proper fit and actual wearing of the clothing, he is clearly knowledgeable and his choices are excellent.


I completely agree. The man knows what he is doing..


----------



## WAZAKA

upthewazzu said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Either your shirt sleeves are too long or your coat sleeves are too short, or both. Not a fan of the tie or socks. I like the watch though, who makes it?


Both actually. It is an old cheap jacket from an old cheap suit, but it makes well for dealing with my babies and if grocery shopping or trudging around running errands as we were today. It was a bit warmer today (37ºF - I guess I have adjusted) so the socks didn't feel cold. You don't like my whale socks? Bummer. I am a sucker for bright colors, especially in the gloomy Fall and Winter months. As for the watch, well... me. It is one of our many endeavors. More of a hobby really, but I have sold a few. The movement is based on an auto ETA Swiss movement with a SS and Sapphire case. The band is a basic black waterproof leather. It is my everyday beater and I generally do not invest in good bands for myself unless it is for a special piece (I have become quite fond of stingray and occasionally where one when I want to make a statement). Thank you for the comments upthewazzu and sartoriallytactical.


----------



## deandbn

WAZAKA said:


> I took the shot in front of one of our businesses obviously closed for the season due to the snow. Please excuse the bad cell phone pictures and I took the lighting for the first shot against the sun wrong.


Looking good there Waz. You have your tie knot down to a fine art in this post. 
I would probably gone with a tie that picks up on the red in your shirt, but as you have said, the bright colours cheer you up in the cold.

Your PS should probably go in your jacket top pocket when you wearing a jacket IMO.


----------



## Balfour

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Spot on, as usual. Great suit. It seems to have excellent attention to detail in the construction, and though double-breasted, it is quite subtle, so does not stand out as "unusual" or "over-the-top."
> The austerity double monks are a great touch, too: a nice bit of variety, yet they maintain a conservative look.
> 
> A wonderful lesson to be had here: you've put together a restrained but rich look, one that is most business-like, yet distinctly avoids falling into the drab or ordinary.
> It's a conservative, grey suit, but an excellent cut and well made (as all suits should be, to flatter the wearer.) The addition of small and well thought-out details and subtle but effective color combinations add interest... without shouting out in an undesired manner. And the proper fit and correct wearing of everything creates a look of distinction.
> Notable, too, is the fact that though the primary components of the outfit: overcoat, suit, shirt, tie, are not exceedingly expensive, the entire outfit has a distinctly rich look. Yes, suit, shirt, tie and overcoat are good quality (and MTM at BB is not cheap) but none of them are in the Brioni (or even RLPL) range. Yet the skillful combination with small details (scarf, PS, cufflinks) which may be a bit more expensive, endows everything with an elegant look.
> 
> I hope you won't mind my saying this: I would suggest to the gentlemen here who are finding their way to their own knowledge of dress and personal style, to keep an eye on this man's attire. He knows what he is doing.
> In terms of what he wears, how he combines the items and colors, and the proper fit and actual wearing of the clothing, he is clearly knowledgeable and his choices are excellent.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. Upr and I have different styles; for example, I favour greater simplicity (in CuffDaddy's taxonomy I am anti-detail, and upr is pro). But he has excellent taste.

I also agree with the point about the cost / quality axis. I have moved past Lewin / Tyrwhitt shirts, but for example, OTR Ede and Ravenscroft suits (the UK equivalent, I suspect, in quality and style to Brooks Brothers) still find their way into my rotation (after the ministrations of the alterations tailor).

I do not understand buying Kiton or Brioni OTR. For those prices, Savile Row could take care of you (or any number of other quality bespoke tailors).


----------



## upr_crust

Some swag from the UK, combined with some finds from the streets of NYC.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - J. Press
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Ashear 
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr -- I like this. Turnbull and Asser shirt collars are great. The three-button cuffs are nice, too, but then again those are pretty great cufflinks. Tie is ancient madder?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> I do not understand buying Kiton or Brioni OTR. For those prices, Savile Row could take care of you (or any number of other quality bespoke tailors).


Absolutely agree. When I can afford to buy Brioni OTR, I won't. I own lots of second hand Brioni shirts for which I have paid no more than $30-$50 and often only $15-$20.

This was yesterday:

Suit: very dark charcoal with faint burnt orange and silver pinstripes super 110's by Jack Victor
Shirt: ecru sea island french cuff by Turnbull & Asser
Tie: Brioni - 60% silk/40% cotton
Shoes: Ecco New York (black - not pictured)


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> Shirt - Turnbull & Asser


Take _that_, Haffman!!

....In all seriousness, though I didn't mention them by name, the Lewin shirt and Tyrwhitt tie were primary elements of my point yesterday about not every item needing to be of luxurious quality, in order to achieve a rich look. 
Yes, the T&A shirt is a much nicer shirt, which can be seen to a certain degree in the photographs of yesterday's and today's attire, and which an experienced eye might likely discern in person, however I am relatively certain that nobody would have looked upon yesterday's wardrobe, and thought, "Ah, cheap shirt!" ...especially with the jacket on, and details like the wonderful scarf, PS, etc. embellishing the look.

And of course, the true goal is not to have anyone have any immediate reaction, at all. Fine clothing, worn well and properly, ought not call attention to itself. Others should have a positive perception, but perhaps best if it is not even conscious.

I believe a fine impression that is sensed, but possibly not even consciously considered, ought to be the intent of a well-dressed individual.


----------



## Shaver

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Take _that_, Haffman!!
> 
> ....In all seriousness, though I didn't mention them by name, the Lewin shirt and Tyrwhitt tie were primary elements of my point yesterday about not every item needing to be of luxurious quality, in order to achieve a rich look.
> Yes, the T&A shirt is a much nicer shirt, which can be seen to a certain degree in the photographs of yesterday's and today's attire, and which an experienced eye might likely discern in person, however I am relatively certain that nobody would have looked upon yesterday's wardrobe, and thought, "Ah, cheap shirt!" ...especially with the jacket on, and details like the wonderful scarf, PS, etc. embellishing the look.
> 
> And of course, the true goal is not to have anyone have any immediate reaction, at all. *Fine clothing, worn well and properly, ought not call attention to itself*. Others should have a positive perception, but perhaps best if it is not even conscious.
> 
> I believe a fine impression that is sensed, but possibly not even consciously considered, ought to be the intent of a well-dressed individual.


Even a purple window pane suit? :devil:


----------



## upthewazzu

wrwhiteknight said:


> Absolutely agree. When I can afford to buy Brioni OTR, I won't. I own lots of second hand Brioni shirts for which I have paid no more than $30-$50 and often only $15-$20.
> 
> This was yesterday:
> 
> Suit: very dark charcoal with faint burnt orange and silver pinstripes super 110's by Jack Victor
> Shirt: ecru sea island french cuff by Turnbull & Asser
> Tie: Brioni - 60% silk/40% cotton
> Shoes: Ecco New York (black - not pictured)


I like the suit (although the colors aren't coming through on my monitor), the shoulders look a lot better than some of your previous efforts. The tie knot could use some work, though.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shaver said:


> Even a purple window pane suit? :devil:


I can see that the good doctor is continuing to have his fun with you!


----------



## questioner

upr_crust said:


>


it is my idea how a pair of shoes for suits should look like, lace up, unadorned, and fewer seams as possible. but less pointy.
BTW. you sir are the perfect example why a middle age man should wear a suit as many as possible. Great as always.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> Absolutely agree. When I can afford to buy Brioni OTR, I won't. I own lots of second hand Brioni shirts for which I have paid no more than $30-$50 and often only $15-$20.
> 
> This was yesterday:
> 
> Suit: very dark charcoal with faint burnt orange and silver pinstripes super 110's by Jack Victor
> Shirt: ecru sea island french cuff by Turnbull & Asser
> Tie: Brioni - 60% silk/40% cotton
> Shoes: Ecco New York (black - not pictured)


Better and better. Agreed that this would look best if you fixed your tie knot.


----------



## upr_crust

Haffman said:


> Hi _upr, I hope my comments did not cause any offence and if they did this was unintended and I apologise. As for the brand snobbery, I have purchased myself a number of items from Lewin and Tyrwhitt. They are very good value but I agree with you (on your comments on Lewin) that the quality has taken a dive - although I think this has been over a number of years. I am not sure I agree that Tyrwhitt are any better but will take your word for it. I have recently thrown all my Lewin ties in the bin and the only Tyrwhitt ones I have kept are grenadine ones which are OK quality. I am actually wearing a TM Lewin shirt as I write this (although I will never buy from them again)...but I am also not as splendidly attired as you are, so my comments came from a place of respect...
> 
> All I can say is when I saw the shirt and tie combination I _knew_ they were from Lewin/Tyrwhitt before I saw that they were. Perhaps there are a number of factors in that - I know from your previous posts that you shop at these places, I know the styles, I have had my own recent frustrations with Lewin etc so have a bit of a chip on my shoulder about them... perhaps you are right that I would not have been able to tell if they were Hilditch & Key etc. It sounds like a Pepsi challenge may be in order :smile:


No offense (or even offence, on your side of the pond) was taken. As for being able to identify shirt makers' work from photos, there are shirts in fabrics so distinct that one can tell whence they come, but my shirt yesterday was in a very common striping - maybe you were fresh from the Lewin website when you saw my posting?  No matter, your point is taken - I hope that today's shirt was more to your liking.



lbv2k said:


> I completely agree. The man knows what he is doing..


On occasion, perhaps . . . .



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr -- I like this. Turnbull and Asser shirt collars are great. The three-button cuffs are nice, too, but then again those are pretty great cufflinks. Tie is ancient madder?


The cufflinks are very nicely styled, but are made of base metal - I believe that I bought them on sale some 20-25 years ago for about 15 GBP. I thought that they went well with the tie, which, though it is a matte finish silk, is not, I believe, an ancient madder - the material is too thin for that.



Shaver said:


> Even a purple window pane suit? :devil:


Is there something missing from my wardrobe? I must see about fixing that . . . .



questioner said:


> it is my idea how a pair of shoes for suits should look like, lace up, unadorned, and fewer seams as possible. but less pointy.
> BTW. you sir are the perfect example why a middle age man should wear a suit as many as possible. Great as always.


Today's shoes were a lucky purchase at the end of the season at Bergdorf's a couple of years ago, and I happen to like the relative pointiness - but, then again, I've got a LOT of pairs of shoes, I have a need for variations.

Thank you, in any event, for the compliments - most kind of you.


----------



## WAZAKA

*White knight reply*

White knight, I like this setup. The ties livens up an otherwise serious, but very nice looking suit. I think the tie could use done straightening and a better dimple, but those are rather minor and easy adjustments. I would like to see a full body shot with the jacket buttoned though as it is hard to see the fit. The shoulders look pretty good though.


----------



## WAZAKA

*Deandbn reply*

Deandbn, I did not even realize that I did that with my ps until you pointed it out. Yes, it would look much better in the jacket pocket. Maybe even dual ps! Maybe not. Haha!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Already out an about, so sorry about the poor quality photo from my laptop camera.

Suit: navy overcheck by Jack Victor
Shirt: white w/ navy pinstripe twill french cuff by Brioni
Tie: maroon/brown with navy and white by Canali


----------



## Haffman

Balfour said:


> I do not understand buying Kiton or Brioni OTR. For those prices, Savile Row could take care of you (or any number of other quality bespoke tailors).


Balfour, the quality of the fabrics and construction of Kiton and Brioni are just wonderful (especially Kiton). Have you been in the stores and tried them on ? You are right that they do not represent anything like value for money, in the sense that for those prices you can choose your own fabrics and get a very high-end tailor to contruct them for you. However, not everyone has the time and inclination for this. We are, after all, geeks on a clothing forum. Also, we have to accept that some people are very very wealthy, and dropping £500 on a pair of trousers or a shirt, and £5000 on a sports coat, is really neither here nor there. Brioni, Kiton and to some extent brands like Tom Ford, are deliberately targetting themselves at those customers.


----------



## Haffman

Upr_ you looked very elegant with both today's and yesterday's looks, but I certainly prefer today's tie :smile:


----------



## Balfour

Haffman said:


> Balfour, the quality of the fabrics and construction of Kiton and Brioni are just wonderful (especially Kiton). Have you been in the stores and tried them on ? You are right that they do not represent anything like value for money, in the sense that for those prices you can choose your own fabrics and get a very high-end tailor to contruct them for you. However, not everyone has the time and inclination for this. We are, after all, geeks on a clothing forum. Also, we have to accept that some people are very very wealthy, and dropping £500 on a pair of trousers or a shirt, and £5000 on a sports coat, is really neither here nor there. Brioni, Kiton and to some extent brands like Tom Ford, are deliberately targetting themselves at those customers.


We've had this debate before. What I don't get(*) is the absence of taste and delayed gratification that would lead someone (however wealthy) to "drop" money on OTR when you could go for high-end bespoke. A word beginning with "v" springs to mind.

(*) And by "get" of course I understand why this state of the world exists, I just don't approve of it!


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> Is there something missing from my wardrobe? I must see about fixing that . . . .


You may have missed this thread.


----------



## Haffman

Balfour said:


> We've had this debate before. What I don't get(*) is the absence of taste and delayed gratification that would lead someone (however wealthy) to "drop" money on OTR when you could go for high-end bespoke. A word beginning with "v" springs to mind.
> 
> (*) And by "get" of course I understand why this state of the world exists, I just don't approve of it!


I think there are several reasons. Firstly, you are simply not correct that there is an 'absence of taste' connected with Brioni and Kiton (in my opinion anyway). So many of their products are in tasteful fabrics and beautiful construction. Secondly, while OTR does not work for everybody as we know, there are some people who look great in OTR and need not go through the bother - if they see it as a bother - of getting something made bespoke. I think describing that as a lack of delayed gratification is a bit over the top. Thirdly, not everyone likes to choose fabrics - some would rather just buy the finished product and be done with it (I doubt they post on AAAC). Fourthly, cost considerations are generally in the wallet of the beholder.

If the 'V' mean vanity (?) I think this is not appropriate for Kiton and Brioni. Some of their products are flashy (especially Brioni) but not remarkably so, certainly no more than most 'expensive' brands and a good deal less than many.

I ask again...have you actually been to the shops and tried the stuff on ?


----------



## Balfour

^ As I said, we've had this debate before and I'm not sure this thread is the place to rehash it at length. (Certainly not by taking one bit of a statement of mine out of context: I didn't state that they produced tasteless clothes; my statement was made in relative terms (to Savile Row bespoke).) And, yes, I have observed both Brioni (and Kiton, for that matter) clothing in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Haffman

I am not sure I did take what you said out of context as I disagree that there is anything 'tasteless' about Brioni/Kiton versus Savile Row and am not sure what you mean. 

I am happy not to discuss it, here or anywhere else, but it does rather beg the question of why you repeated your position on this thread in the first place, unless you see your opinion as axiomatic. 

Having been accused of 'brand snobbery' by _upr, I just want to acknowledge that I am sensing something of a whiff of 'reverse brand snobbery' from your quarters, my dear sir :wink2:


----------



## upr_crust

Haffman, I sense that Balfour's relative distaste for Brioni or Kiton is more based on style (or a price/value ratio), than on an absolute scale of "quality". I must say that, what little I have seen of either maker's goods, there is something faintly louche or flashy about their styles which is not the case with Savile Row houses (Oswald Boateng excepted in this case). That being said, there are a couple of venues for both manufacturers here in NYC - I should check them out. My one exposure to Tom Ford (another designer in the same part of the spectrum as Brioni or Kiton) was trying on a sample suit at Bergdorf's, which was cut for someone with a swimmer's build (large chest, shoulders, no waist). At $4400 for a three-piece suit, I demurred, even though it would have effectively been MTM.


----------



## Haffman

upr_crust said:


> I must say that, what little I have seen of either maker's goods, there is something faintly louche or flashy about their styles which is not the case with Savile Row houses (Oswald Boateng excepted in this case).


Upr_ I will concur that Brioni's current fur-trimmed overcoat offering has rather too much of the Russian oligarch about it :smile:, but I have to say I do wonder how much experience of their wares - as in actually going to the stores and trying them on - Mr B's comments are based on. Both houses offer a wide variety of styles and fabrics that range from the conservative to the more, er, spectacular. No different I suspect than the wares commissioned from Savile Row (I would submit that Richard James and Richard Anderson could be added to your list along with Oswald Boateng, although yes the 'house style' is more extreme with the latter from what I understand - not being a Savile Row customer)

I just sense a bit of distaste about the amount of money being spent and this being associated with vulgarity (which I now understand from a good source was the 'v' in question). Most of us on this forum are wearing RTW or MTM garments. It seems a bit over the top to accuse others of being vulgar for buying their RTW at Kiton or Brioni, especially when the percentage of salary/capital being spent is often much less than it would be for most of us buying from wherever we buy...

If the issue is the style, fabric, fit or construction of Kiton or Brioni then that is a different matter...but Mr B seems to say it is not. It's not as if these brands are covered with logos like Louis Vuitton...


----------



## Haffman

upr_crust said:


> My one exposure to Tom Ford (another designer in the same part of the spectrum as Brioni or Kiton) was trying on a sample suit at Bergdorf's, which was cut for someone with a swimmer's build (large chest, shoulders, no waist). At $4400 for a three-piece suit, I demurred, even though it would have effectively been MTM.


I would have made the same decision - Zegna suits are good, but not that good. As I am sure you know, Tom Ford's style is based on suits he commissioned from Anderson & Sheppard and then had reverse-engineered by Zegna. From what I understand he had some disagreements with A&S over the shoulders/armholes and waist - too much for them, too exaggerated. I doubt I would look good in them, but haven't had any real experience.


----------



## deandbn

*White Knight outfit adjust.*















Whiteknight I thought you might appreciate what I have done here. Two adjustments that would improve your overall look immensely.

1. Cinch or tighten your tie knot right up into the V of your collar so none of the white collar band shows behind the knot.
2. Wear a simple white cotton/linen TV fold Pocket square in your jacket pocket.

I think it makes a huge difference. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Balfour

Balfour said:


> ... What I don't get(*) is the absence of taste and delayed gratification that would lead someone (however wealthy) to "drop" money on OTR when you could go for high-end bespoke. ...


 (emphasis added)



Haffman said:


> ... Firstly, you are simply not correct that there is an 'absence of taste' connected with Brioni and Kiton (in my opinion anyway).





Balfour said:


> ... (Certainly not by taking one bit of a statement of mine out of context: I didn't state that they produced tasteless clothes; my statement was made in relative terms (to Savile Row bespoke).





Haffman said:


> I am not sure I did take what you said out of context as I disagree that there is anything 'tasteless' about Brioni/Kiton versus Savile Row and am not sure what you mean.


I don't want to split hairs, but the first quote from you above clearly took what I said out of context. You suggested that I had made a absolute statement, when in fact it was only made in relative terms (by reference to the alternatives available at that price point).



Haffman said:


> I am happy not to discuss it, here or anywhere else, but it does rather beg the question of why you repeated your position on this thread in the first place, unless you see your opinion as axiomatic.


It doesn't beg the question at all. It is my opinion; I continue to hold it. You have a different opinion; you're free to express it. Doesn't mean we have to debate it until the cows come home.



Haffman said:


> Having been accused of 'brand snobbery' by _upr, I just want to acknowledge that I am sensing something of a whiff of 'reverse brand snobbery' from your quarters, my dear sir :wink2:


This has got nothing to do with brand snobbery or inverse brand snobbery. Inverse brand snobbery is having distaste for what would generally be regarded as 'superior brands' in preference to cheaper brands. I struggle to see how that can be applied to comparing Brioni to Savile Row.

Speaking for myself I am not interested in brands for their own sake, but only to the extent that they provide guides to quality, fit and / or cut. (For example, certain shirt manufacturers are reliably higher quality than others; certain suit manufacturers produce a consistent conservative cut, etc.)

EDIT: Posted before reading through the subsequent traffic. Upr was right about the sense in which I was approaching the matter. Yes, "v" did mean vulgar (but not sure who Haffman's "good source" was - certainly not me!). I have not distaste for people choosing to spend a large amount of money in absolute terms on clothes, but I do think it displays a lack of taste to continue to opt for OTR given the options that become available to one at the Brioni price point.


----------



## upr_crust

Far from the vertiginous levels of expenditure discussed above, my Friday ensemble.

Today's sports jacket was recently re-tailored for me, taken down from a size 44 to a size 42. I think that my alterations tailor did a creditable job with it.

Sports jacket, shirt, tie, trousers, and overcoat - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - AE Sevens
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway and Westaway, London
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Shawl Lapel

I don't think I would have envisioned a horizontally-striped tie paired in this way before seeing this combination, Upr. Very nice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Shawl Lapel said:


> I don't think I would have envisioned a horizontally-striped tie paired in this way before seeing this combination, Upr. Very nice.


But one of his awesome madders would have worked so much better!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

deandbn said:


> View attachment 6017
> View attachment 6016
> 
> 
> Whiteknight I thought you might appreciate what I have done here. Two adjustments that would improve your overall look immensely.
> 
> 1. Cinch or tighten your tie knot right up into the V of your collar so none of the white collar band shows behind the knot.
> 2. Wear a simple white cotton/linen TV fold Pocket square in your jacket pocket.
> 
> I think it makes a huge difference. Let me know what you think?


I think you are right; details matter!!


----------



## upr_crust

Shawl Lapel said:


> I don't think I would have envisioned a horizontally-striped tie paired in this way before seeing this combination, Upr. Very nice.





WouldaShoulda said:


> But one of his awesome madders would have worked so much better!!


I hadn't considered my ancient madders simply on the premise that they might be considered too "formal" a tie to go with a light-colored sports jacket, and I hadn't worn today's tie in a long while. As it was, laying out my clothes last night was a very quick affair - decisions were made in about five minutes or so.

I will remember one of my ancient madders when next I wear this SC.


----------



## srmd22

upr_crust said:


> Far from the vertiginous levels of expenditure discussed above, my Friday ensemble.
> 
> Today's sports jacket was recently re-tailored for me, taken down from a size 44 to a size 42. I think that my alterations tailor did a creditable job with it.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, tie, trousers, and overcoat - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway and Westaway, London
> Hat - Tesi


Well this is embarassing. This is a very similar combo to one I posted a week or two ago, but your rendition is WAY nicer then mine, in fit, coordination and quality!! I stand schooled (even though that was not your intent)!

Your tie and pocket square particularly impress me, but it all looks great!

Edit: btw-- are those shoes dark brown or black? I am having trouble telling on my monitor.


----------



## upr_crust

srmd22 said:


> Well this is embarassing. This is a very similar combo to one I posted a week or two ago, but your rendition is WAY nicer then mine, in fit, coordination and quality!! I stand schooled (even though that was not your intent)!
> 
> Your tie and pocket square particularly impress me, but it all looks great!
> 
> Edit: btw-- are those shoes dark brown or black? I am having trouble telling on my monitor.


I believe that one of the purposes of this thread is the process of learning by the examples of others. Certainly I didn't think of your last posting when I decided to wear today's attire, but if my example can help you to improve your look, then you are more than welcome for the information, and I am flattered that you've mentioned this explicitly in your posting. As it was, the major motivation for today's attire was wearing the sports jacket - I've not worn it in years, and I wanted to make up for lost time.

In answer to your question, the shoes are dark brown. When I bought these shoes some three years ago, I thought that the design of the shoes worked much better in brown than in black (both were available at the time).

Today's tie I've had for years, and the PS I bought at my local discounter's, for about $8-9, IIRC - a good day for bargains that day.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

deandbn said:


> Whiteknight I thought you might appreciate what I have done here. Two adjustments that would improve your overall look immensely.
> 
> 1. Cinch or tighten your tie knot right up into the V of your collar so none of the white collar band shows behind the knot.
> 2. Wear a simple white cotton/linen TV fold Pocket square in your jacket pocket.
> 
> I think it makes a huge difference. Let me know what you think?


Thanks DeanBN - I am definitely having trouble with my tie knots recently as noted on several outfits in a row. I am still warming up to the pocket square. Although I like the way it looks aesthetically, I can say that if I wear one to my office I will be the only man out of 30 wearing one and I will be the most junior.


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks DeanBN - I am definitely having trouble with my tie knots recently as noted on several outfits in a row. I am still warming up to the pocket square. Although I like the way it looks aesthetically, I can say that if I wear one to my office I will be the only man out of 30 wearing one and I will be the most junior.


Sounds like your office could use the inspiration. As the old saying goes, dress for the job you want, not the job you have.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Haffman said:


> I would have made the same decision - Zegna suits are good, but not that good. As I am sure you know, Tom Ford's style is based on suits he commissioned from Anderson & Sheppard and then had reverse-engineered by Zegna. From what I understand he had some disagreements with A&S over the shoulders/armholes and waist - too much for them, too exaggerated. I doubt I would look good in them, but haven't had any real experience.


My understanding, based on this article, is that TF suits aren't quite _just_ differently styled Zegna, though I guess it's close.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Cream cricket jumper, light blue and navy piping, on top of a black Morrissey t-shirt, mid-blue jeans with ½" regulation turnups over 11-hole oxblood Docs with yellow laces. Knee length, grey woollen overcoat, concelaed buttons.

1940s grey Borsalino.......I wish! I wish could find one in my size. Saw 2 really old ones yesterday but far too small.


----------



## The Rambler

^I don't wear tee shirts with writing on them, but I'd make an exception for a black Morrissey.


----------



## salgy

all from BB; bow, shirt, navy blazer, charcoal pants
not shown; AE PA's in burgundy









^ sorry about the dirty mirror! didn;t notice that until i uploaded the photo










close up (sorry for the blurriness) of the custom buttons my grandparents commissioned for all their sons & grandsons... it is our family crest...

since getting dressed, i have been stewing over this outfit & whether there is enough contrast between my jacket and pants, and have started a new thread to that effect here if anyone would care to weigh in...


----------



## Checkerboard 13

deandbn said:


> View attachment 6017
> View attachment 6016
> 
> 
> Whiteknight I thought you might appreciate what I have done here. Two adjustments that would improve your overall look immensely.
> 
> 1. Cinch or tighten your tie knot right up into the V of your collar so none of the white collar band shows behind the knot.
> 2. Wear a simple white cotton/linen TV fold Pocket square in your jacket pocket.
> 
> I think it makes a huge difference. Let me know what you think?


Excellent example, deandbn. On the right, I see a confident professional. On the left, a member of the lower echelons, doing his best.

So much lies in the little details.

(As for the PS, Whiteknight, if the remainder of your attire is well-chosen and worn well, the PS itself will be almost invisible. Its effect will be attained, but likely not consciously perceived... especially with a white linen TV fold.)


----------



## Balfour

Checkerboard 13 said:


> ...especially with a white linen TV fold.


This. They are more restrained than most of the alternatives.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> Far from the vertiginous levels of expenditure discussed above, my Friday ensemble.
> 
> Today's sports jacket was recently re-tailored for me, taken down from a size 44 to a size 42. I think that my alterations tailor did a creditable job with it.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, tie, trousers, and overcoat - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway and Westaway, London
> Hat - Tesi


Downright dashing, as might be expected.

A question, and a thought: The free-range belt tail... statement, or happenstance?

And the thought.. I'm wondering whether possibly just a touch more waist suppression... or perhaps (and I am no tailor, so I may be way off here) a bit of press work might be a finishing touch for the re-fitting of your jacket. 
On most anyone else, I would not even notice, but you are always so well turned out, that the smallest detail catches the eye. It may just be my perception, but I seem to see, in the way it drapes, just a hint of the silhouette of the more-robust gentleman who previously occupied the garment.


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Downright dashing, as might be expected.
> 
> A question, and a thought: The free-range belt tail... statement, or happenstance?
> 
> And the thought.. I'm wondering whether possibly just a touch more waist suppression... or perhaps (and I am no tailor, so I may be way off here) a bit of press work might be a finishing touch for the re-fitting of your jacket.
> On most anyone else, I would not even notice, but you are always so well turned out, that the smallest detail catches the eye. It may just be my perception, but I seem to see, in the way it drapes, just a hint of the silhouette of the more-robust gentleman who previously occupied the garment.


First off, the simple answer - free-range belt tail - absolute happenstance . . .

For the weightier question, I'm not sure that the original cut of the jacket lends itself to a vast amount of waist suppression. The jacket is a three-button (and not a three/button only two, though I rather fudged that for the photo), and, this being a Brooks Bros. product, wasn't heavy on waist suppression originally. Some press work might be in order (my tailor has his virtues - he's local, he's cheap, he is commonly faster than Brooks in turnaround) - but pressing is not one of his best aspects.

As for seeing the "more robust gentleman" - please do not imagine such a horrid sight . I am unsure exactly where in the size/shape continuum I was when I bought this jacket (I believe that the "moon was waxing"), but, as it is camel's hair, and would be expensive to replace, I decided that, in any case, I should have this jacket re-tailored, rather than indulge myself in a new one.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> First off, the simple answer - free-range belt tail - absolute happenstance . . .
> 
> For the weightier question, I'm not sure that the original cut of the jacket lends itself to a vast amount of waist suppression. The jacket is a three-button (and not a three/button only two, though I rather fudged that for the photo), and, this being a Brooks Bros. product, wasn't heavy on waist suppression originally. Some press work might be in order (my tailor has his virtues - he's local, he's cheap, he is commonly faster than Brooks in turnaround) - but pressing is not one of his best aspects.
> 
> As for seeing the "more robust gentleman" - please do not imagine such a horrid sight . I am unsure exactly where in the size/shape continuum I was when I bought this jacket (I believe that the "moon was waxing"), but, as it is camel's hair, and would be expensive to replace, I decided that, in any case, I should have this jacket re-tailored, rather than indulge myself in a new one.


Ah.. I had wondered whether it was a 3-roll-2, but failed to ask. Your "cheat" is convincing... and I wonder whether that may have anything to do with the drape in the image.

And fear not my perceived observations. As I mentioned, were it anyone less well-turned-out, any subtleties of drape would likely have been beyond notice. As it is, what I think I may have noticed is _so _subtle that it also may merely be due to a need to have my eyes (or head) examined.
Camel, though, does have enough weight to it that if it does "take a set" over time, I imagine it might be more likely to hold it than a less-substantial fabric. Perhaps a bit of iron magic, at the hands of a skilled individual, could add a final touch of glory to the jacket's rebirth.
(Or maybe your top button is simply asking to be fastened...!)


----------



## thunderw21




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thunderw21, The dress is so far outside my realm that I will leave it to others to critique if they desire. You certainly have a style unto yourself. The photography is somewhat artistic, and for an outfit that few others here would piece together (from what I have seen) you look quite natural.


----------



## WAZAKA

thunderw21 said:


>


In my opinion the pants are cut a bit loose and I'm not an ascot guy. Those are just personal tastes though. The jacket however: beautiful! It appears to fit perfectly and I am a loud plaid junkie. I would definitely wear that jacket. Like white knight said, you look comfortable and really that's all that matters.


----------



## srmd22

Wednesday:

























SC: BB Navy Cashmere
vest: BB tan-grey tatersall with rust, brown, charcoal overstripe
shirt: BB white ocbd
pants: BB khakis
Shoes: AE fifth st (not shown)

Thursday:


















SC: Charcoal multi Harris tweed
Shirt: BB tan tattersall with burgandy and navy stripes
Tie: ebayed blue wool knit
Pants: Bradley khaki 
Shoes: AE fifth st (not shown)


































gratuitous shot of shoes I've been wearing all week.

SC: RL Blue blazer - a bit big, from well before my AAAC days, headed to tailor
Shirt- RL white 
Vest - grey generic vest, needs to be upgraded
Pants - Black and Tan brand gray plaid with burgandy overstripe
shoes - AE FS again, 5/5 days this week, would have preferred my black or cordavan shell longwings, but I'm "breaking in" these


----------



## srmd22

thunderw21 said:


>


Like the look - I agree with wazaka, pants look baggy in the image, especially compared to the trim fitting SC.


----------



## WAZAKA

*Bad pictures*

The pictures that my wife took today turned out very blurry. I do however have this gem to contribute from a few days ago:










Apparently my 2 yo thought that my shoes did not belong in my bedroom.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Srmd22:

First look needs tie, but is good. Second look is good, kinda funky. Pleated khakis are a no-go for me, though. Look three... Shiny bowtie, odd vest, and a jacket which looks wayyy big (the shoulders look like they're like an inch and a half off of your natural shoulders) combine to send a sort of "junior prom" vibe.

You're kinda abusing those shoes. If you like them, get in the habit of giving them at least a day between wears.

thunderw21: It's rare to find somebody really "wearing" (as opposed to being worn by) vintage as serious as that, but you're doing it.


----------



## Haffman

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> My understanding, based on this article, is that TF suits aren't quite _just_ differently styled Zegna, though I guess it's close.


Hi Repprobate - there was a good deal of marketing spin when TF came out to the effect that they are significantly higher quality than even high end Zegna suits ( they generally cost more than Zegna!) From my own limited experience of examining TF suits versus higher-end Zegna I would say that the styling is certainly different but the quality/handwork level is the same

But I am certainly no expert

Zegna used to make suits for Tom Ford when he worked at Gucci too. The TF suits are better than the Gucci ones


----------



## Haffman

Balfour - you are entitled to your opinion. You expressed bemusement as to why people would buy from Kiton or Brioni and seemed to reach the conclusion that it was due to lack of taste, lack of delayed gratification and vulgarity. I offered some other reasons which you don't seem to accept. We will respectfully agree to differ.

For the record, what I meant by 'inverse brand snobbery' was you seem to have strong feelings about Brioni and Kiton _relative to other RTW brands_. You have provided your rationale, although it seems to have more to do with price:value ratio rather than dislike of the styles, from what I can make out. I confess I am still rather skeptical that you are well acquainted with them (as upr_ has admitted he is not). I am - like you, I think - quite conservative in my tastes and I think you would be pleasantly surprised by some of the products they offer. The shoulder, particularly on the Kiton, is very natural so you might not like that, I don't know. Anyway, with respect, I will let the matter drop.


----------



## Balfour

Haffman, in the interests of letting this drop, I will confine myself to saying that the record clearly establishes that my posts about Kiton and Brioni were made in relative terms to Savile Row / high-quality bespoke, and not - as you suggest - other OTR brands.



Balfour said:


> I do not understand buying Kiton or Brioni OTR. For those prices, Savile Row could take care of you (or any number of other quality bespoke tailors).





Balfour said:


> ... that would lead someone (however wealthy) to "drop" money on OTR when you could go for high-end bespoke.





Balfour said:


> I didn't state that they produced tasteless clothes; my statement was made in relative terms (to Savile Row bespoke).





Balfour said:


> You suggested that I had made a absolute statement, when in fact it was only made in relative terms (by reference to the alternatives available at that price point).


(emphasis added)


----------



## Shaver

thunderw21 said:


>


Would never wear this myself, but - there's _something_ about it I like. Excepting, of course, the incongruity of snug jacket - as mentioned by other posters. But still, it all looks *very* natural. The jacket despite it's loudness somehow merges quietly with the whole ensemble. It's a look that's most definitely working on you.

A Steve Buscemi Boardwalk Empire casual look, perhaps? :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
On oh-so-many of us that rig would appear as costume, but on thunderw21...it's perfect, as he clearly owns the look! Very nicely done, thunderw21. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour

+1 to the compliments. Boardwalk Empire, indeed. 

I think what helps is the subdued nature of the shirt and trousers - not too much trying to compete with the GTH jacket.


----------



## thunderw21

Thanks for the positive comments. The jacket definitely fits like a glove, it's from the mid-1960s and is very well made. As to the bagginess of the trousers, it's an illusion created my movement in the photo and the inability to see the full length of my legs. I do prefer full-cut trousers but not that full.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

thunderw21 said:


> ...it's an illusion created my movement in the photo and the inability to see the full length of my legs. I do prefer full-cut trousers but not that full.


You do look _quite_ tall, even by my standards.


----------



## poorboy

WAZAKA said:


> The pictures that my wife took today turned out very blurry. I do however have this gem to contribute from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my 2 yo thought that my shoes did not belong in my bedroom.


You should tell Santa you've been a good Father this year and ask if he can bring you a pair or two of shoe trees for your stocking.

On a different topic, have you ever considered thrifting? I was never blessed with a family and the necessity of budgeting for children when I was young in life, but I tried thrifting a year ago at the suggestion of a supervisor to get a set of throwaway clothes. Not only did I walk out with a pair of Levi's Dockers and an Eddie Bauer shirt, I walked away with items from Polo, Nordstrom, Brooks Brothers and Canali. It may be worth your time to check out some local places.

I went to a place yesterday and picked up a linen pocket square for 99 Cents. Harry Rosen wanted $40!


----------



## srmd22

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Srmd22:
> 
> First look needs tie, but is good. Second look is good, kinda funky. Pleated khakis are a no-go for me, though. Look three... Shiny bowtie, odd vest, and a jacket which looks wayyy big (the shoulders look like they're like an inch and a half off of your natural shoulders) combine to send a sort of "junior prom" vibe.


I agree with you. In fact you sort of rehashed what I already pointed out in my self critical remarks in the post. Like I said, breaking in the new shoes, they will now be in normal rotation  The jacket is too big, but not as big as it it looks in the pic-- it is only about a half-inch off my shoulders. I think there is some optical illusion going on there. I am thinking about replacing it soon anyway though, because I don't think tailoring will do the trick, and it is pretty old.

Also, I only have two bow-ties, and one is that shiny one. You are right again, it is probably too shiny for that look. It'd be ok with a dark suit and blue dress shirt, I guess. Some new, more subdued, BB bow-ties are on my wish list.


----------



## WAZAKA

poorboy said:


> You should tell Santa you've been a good Father this year and ask if he can bring you a pair or two of shoe trees for your stocking.
> 
> On a different topic, have you ever considered thrifting? I was never blessed with a family and the necessity of budgeting for children when I was young in life, but I tried thrifting a year ago at the suggestion of a supervisor to get a set of throwaway clothes. Not only did I walk out with a pair of Levi's Dockers and an Eddie Bauer shirt, I walked away with items from Polo, Nordstrom, Brooks Brothers and Canali. It may be worth your time to check out some local places.
> 
> I went to a place yesterday and picked up a linen pocket square for 99 Cents. Harry Rosen wanted $40!


Yes sir! Unfortunately where I am there are slim pickings. With that said I have found a few good bargains. If I was 6 sizes larger it would open up a lot more too. I think I'll try to stay the size I am though. When we move back to California this Summer I think things will get much much better.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

November was fantastic, and this, the second day of December could not be any darker; it is around plus 5 today and absolutely pouring rain.

Hat: tweed vintage Lacoste (from my father)
Jacket: vintage Christian Dior (from my father)
Shirt: plaid button down collar by Ralph Lauren
Sweater: cashmere/wool/nylon by Cachemire Tricobel Paris
Pants: cotton tweed by Ralph Lauren


----------



## srmd22

Absolute Sacrilege! Jeans! And not darkwash, even! Waffle tee! Tweed SC!










Shoes were:









A casual get up for around the house and to catch a movie on a Sunday.


----------



## upr_crust

Something with which to start the work week.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - British Museum
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - Charles Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Trip English

srmd22 said:


> Absolute Sacrilege! Jeans! And not darkwash, even! Waffle tee! Tweed SC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A casual get up for around the house and to catch a movie on a Sunday.


Is this really a fashion forum? Most people accidentally dress better than this. By your own comment you seem to know this.


----------



## AMProfessor

Trip English said:


> Is this really a fashion forum? Most people accidentally dress better than this. By your own comment you seem to know this.


I have been wondering about this for some time now. Yesterday I wore faded jeans and a Saints sweatshirt. I watched some football, raked leaves, and took a nap. I did not, however, post my outfit.


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> Is this really a fashion forum? Most people accidentally dress better than this. By your own comment you seem to know this.


*ahem* and some others _on purpose_ dress like this:

https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd59/tripenglish/photo-20.jpg


----------



## Trip English

Correct, Shaver. And you didn't dig that out from under a rock. It was posted, along with literally hundreds of other constructive contributions on the Trad version of this thread. You guys are in the wilderness over here and from what I've read of your personal contributions you've deluded yourselves to the point that raising the bar is out of e question. 

Several people have brought this up in the last dozen pages. Much of what's posted on this thread does not rise to the level of serious critique or discussion. It would be better off if some plain language was dished out from time to time. I'm sure many of the people participating want to learn and improve and dissolving the credibility of one of the most important threads on the forum serves no one. 

I've seen you as a standout defend mediocrity with great eloquence. You're slowly poisoning this forum.


----------



## AMProfessor

While I woudn't put it quite so strongly, I do agree there is very little to learn here anymore. When I joined AAAC I came to threads like this to see examples of folks who know that they are doing, that I could try and learn from, and emulate. And lately, there's just very, very little of that. I mean, come on now, there was a post last week of a person in an outfit with an ill fitting orphaned suit jacket, a docker's shirt, and a terribly goofy looking fedora. I held my tongue (or fingers), figuring it just wasn't worth the effort to comment. But what's more amazing, is this posting received some praise! The bar has been set pretty low.


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> Correct, Shaver. And you didn't dig that out from under a rock. It was posted, along with literally hundreds of other constructive contributions on the Trad version of this thread. You guys are in the wilderness over here and from what I've read of your personal contributions you've deluded yourselves to the point that raising the bar is out of e question.
> 
> Several people have brought this up in the last dozen pages. Much of what's posted on this thread does not rise to the level of serious critique or discussion. It would be better off if some plain language was dished out from time to time. I'm sure many of the people participating want to learn and improve and dissolving the credibility of one of the most important threads on the forum serves no one.
> 
> I've seen you as a standout defend mediocrity with great eloquence. You're slowly poisoning this forum.


Flattering, but I believe that you significantly over-estimate the effect of my contribution to this forum.

I am unaware of a single occasion upon which I have defended mediocrity, eloquently or otherwise, perhaps you would care to link me to such an instance and refresh my apparently ailing memory.

We enjoy over 46,000 active members on this forum. Are suggesting that en masse these men are so feeble that my input to a few threads poisons them?

The WAYWT thread is not my personal responsibility. I do not encourage the posters you disdain.

I will not lower myself to trading personal insults with you, despite how much potential you provide.

Grow up, Trip.


----------



## Trip English

Shaver said:


> I will not lower myself to trading personal insults with you, despite how much potential you provide.
> 
> Grow up, Trip.





Shaver said:


> *ahem* and some others _on purpose_ dress like this:
> 
> https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd59/tripenglish/photo-20.jpg


So you _won't_ stoop to them, but you _will_ start with them. (-;

Clever, clever.

Maybe you need to take a good long look at your value here. The forum isn't your responsibility, but your contributions are.


----------



## Trip English

Apparently! :biggrin:


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> So you _won't_ stoop to them, but you _will_ start with them. (-;
> 
> Clever, clever.
> 
> Maybe you need to take a good long look at your value here. The forum isn't your responsibility, but your contributions are.


I am afraid that, as your previous post, your position eludes me. How did I 'start with them'?

In what manner might I establish my value here, Trip? Should it be measured by your opinion?

I made some small request of you that you might justify your accusations, in my post 22707. Still waiting........


----------



## Trip English

Shaver, this back and forth is, unfortunately, your MO at this point. A shame since you clearly have more to offer than scolding people who suggest a higher standard is in order on the forum. I knew as soon as you responded to me (especially in such a juvenile nature) that you would repeat your behavior from several pages back when another young man remarked (admittedly he was even more harsh than I was) that the quality of this thread was in dire straights. Even Wrwhiteknight has gently prodded participants to up their games. And yet you decide to sink your teeth in and resort to the most petty behavior that forums can engender. 

I'm not going to continue this with you. Perhaps my post that started this was ill advised, but I'm ok with leaving it up as a record of my feelings at the time. I hope you also have the courage to leave your posts up, but also to change the way you participate and try to instruct novice dressers in how they can improve their skill-set instead of turning your efforts to defending them against critics. From the one picture I recall you posting it seems that your personal style is very tidy with a pleasant suspicion of anachronism and it's the sort of style that I like to see over here. Many of the folks who post could use your instruction in determining the best fit for their frame as a basic first step and you can clearly help them in this direction. 

All the best. If you ever want to take a swing at one of my outfits (and you wouldn't be out of line with many of them) I'll continue to post them across the fence. I'll also graciously retire from any future criticism on this thread. 

Hopefully there isn't too much popcorn left over.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Correct, Shaver. And you didn't dig that out from under a rock. It was posted, along with literally hundreds of other constructive contributions on the Trad version of this thread. You guys are in the wilderness over here and from what I've read of your personal contributions you've deluded yourselves to the point that raising the bar is out of e question.
> 
> Several people have brought this up in the last dozen pages. Much of what's posted on this thread does not rise to the level of serious critique or discussion. It would be better off if some plain language was dished out from time to time. I'm sure many of the people participating want to learn and improve and dissolving the credibility of one of the most important threads on the forum serves no one.
> 
> I've seen you as a standout defend mediocrity with great eloquence. You're slowly poisoning this forum.


One of the great attractions of the AAAC fora is that divergent sartorial opinions are not only tolerated, they are indeed encouraged. Another characteristic that is encouraged is gentlemenly debate over ideas that are offered herein. Criticisms can be offered, but it is not necessary to do so in an acrimonious, combative fashion. Srmd22's pictorial offering for this date may not be to your liking and certainly invites comment. However, the color of his shirt does coordinate with the muted green in his jacket; the hues of his belt and his wingtips are color matched; and overall, srmd22 has sufficient sartorial panache to make the effort to incorporate a sport jacket into his clothing choices for the day. In other words, thought and effort were invested in this days wardrobe...and I thought that was also what these fora were supposed to be about. It is possible to disagree without insults...if that constitutes us as a bunch of rubes, I for one can accept that!

Try to play nice fellows and avoid the construction and/or defense of ivory towers!


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> Shaver, this back and forth is, unfortunately, your MO at this point. A shame since you clearly have more to offer than scolding people who suggest a higher standard is in order on the forum. I knew as soon as you responded to me (especially in such a juvenile nature) that you would repeat your behavior from several pages back when another young man remarked (admittedly he was even more harsh than I was) that the quality of this thread was in dire straights. Even Wrwhiteknight has gently prodded participants to up their games. And yet you decide to sink your teeth in and resort to the most petty behavior that forums can engender.
> 
> I'm not going to continue this with you. Perhaps my post that started this was ill advised, but I'm ok with leaving it up as a record of my feelings at the time. I hope you also have the courage to leave your posts up, but also to change the way you participate and try to instruct novice dressers in how they can improve their skill-set instead of turning your efforts to defending them against critics. From the one picture I recall you posting it seems that your personal style is very tidy with a pleasant suspicion of anachronism and it's the sort of style that I like to see over here. Many of the folks who post could use your instruction in determining the best fit for their frame as a basic first step and you can clearly help them in this direction.
> 
> All the best. If you ever want to take a swing at one of my outfits (and you wouldn't be out of line with many of them) I'll continue to post them across the fence. I'll also graciously retire from any future criticism on this thread.
> 
> Hopefully there isn't too much popcorn left over.


Oh.

I am rather taken aback.

I thought I could see the way this was going but (turning a generous blind eye to the occasional pointed sideswipe in your message above) you have rather surprised me.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Is this really a fashion forum? Most people accidentally dress better than this. By your own comment you seem to know this.


One of the reasons I rarely post in the WAYWT threads.


----------



## AMProfessor

eagle2250 said:


> Srmd22's pictorial offering for this date may not be to your liking and certainly invites comment. However, the color of his shirt does coordinate with the muted green in his jacket; the hues of his belt and his wingtips are color matched; and overall, srmd22 has sufficient sartorial panache to make the effort to incorporate a sport jacket into his clothing choices for the day. In other words, thought and effort were invested in this days wardrobe...and I thought that was also what these fora were supposed to be about.


So, given this, an entirely serious question: just how bad would an outfit have to be before you could say something was bad? Right now before I head to the gym I'm wearing a tie-died grateful dead t-shirt and blue athletic shorts, with blue and white nike sneakers. The blue of my shirt coordinates with the blue in my shorts and again matches my shoes. This last part is tongue in cheek (my first sentence was serious), so, if I posted this outfit would you defend my "sartorial panache"?


----------



## Manuel.MdT

I think it would be most helpful if the gentlemen who find this thread lacking in quality to share their pictures with the forum. Obviously, some of the postings in this thread have been doubtful recently. But this should rather encourage attempts to save the threat by action, not by repetitive discussions about the problem at hand. In my opinion, lengthy debates are detrimental and drag the level of quality down, rather than bringing it up.

Since I am not really invested in this threat I have no dog in this fight. I am looking for ideas and examples to upgrade my wardrobe, apart from notable exceptions, there has been very little to emulate recently, unfortunately. So, whoever feels that he dresses in a way that is appropriate to be showcased and discussed, please have the courage to post! This, of course, also means that criticism has to be taken seriously and should be shared respectfully.

No offense meant,

Manuel


----------



## eagle2250

AMProfessor said:


> So, given this, an entirely serious question: just how bad would an outfit have to be before you could say something was bad? Right now before I head to the gym I'm wearing a tie-died grateful dead t-shirt and blue athletic shorts, with blue and white nike sneakers. The blue of my shirt coordinates with the blue in my shorts and again matches my shoes. This last part is tongue in cheek (my first sentence was serious), so, if I posted this outfit would you defend my "sartorial panache"?


My direct answer to your closing question would be, no I would not! However, I don't believe many are so confused as to believe the intent of this forum is to discuss our choices of workout/exercise attire. There are forums out there for "gym rats," of which I proudly admit to being one. As for a serious answer to your "serious question," I don't believe I said it was not acceptable to call an apple an apple or an orange an orange. If an outfit is bad, say so, but it is not necessary to beat the poster up over whether it is worthy of being posted in these fora! Constructive criticism vs a "scorched earth" approach can be much more effective. Hope this helps to keep it all in perspective. Have a great workout.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Trip English said:


> You guys are in the wilderness over here and from what I've read of your personal contributions you've deluded yourselves to the point that raising the bar is out of the question.
> 
> Several people have brought this up in the last dozen pages. Much of what's posted on this thread does not rise to the level of serious critique or discussion. It would be better off if some plain language was dished out from time to time. I'm sure many of the people participating want to learn and improve and dissolving the credibility of one of the most important threads on the forum serves no one.


Amen and Amen!



AMProfessor said:


> While I woudn't put it quite so strongly, I do agree there is very little to learn here anymore. When I joined AAAC I came to threads like this to see examples of folks who know that they are doing, that I could try and learn from, and emulate. And lately, there's just very, very little of that. I mean, come on now, there was a post last week of a person in an outfit with an ill fitting orphaned suit jacket, a docker's shirt, and a terribly goofy looking fedora. I held my tongue (or fingers), figuring it just wasn't worth the effort to comment. But what's more amazing, is this posting received some praise! The bar has been set pretty low.


And again I say, Amen!



WAZAKA said:


> ......Like white knight said, you look comfortable and really that's all that matters.


I read this the other day, shook my head and started to comment, but then refrained. Since we're on the topic now, I'll go ahead and dredge it up to highlight it as an example of the flawed thinking that's infected this thread with mediocrity.


----------



## Shaver

OK. This much is clear - we are, many of us, not wholly aligned with a significant proportion of the contributions that this thread has seen submitted recently.

Is 'chasing off' those we do not approve of but who a_re_ posting regularly the answer? It doesn't seem realistic to me.

When I first joined AAAC this was the What is Upr_Crust Wearing Today thread - and whilst everyone has no doubt read my glowing praise of Upr, still it should not be his sole responsibility to populate these pages.

Genuinely - what positive action can be taken?


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shaver said:


> Genuinely - what positive action can be taken?


Uh.... perhaps post a photo or two, every now and then?


----------



## srmd22

AMProfessor said:


> I have been wondering about this for some time now. Yesterday I wore faded jeans and a Saints sweatshirt. I watched some football, raked leaves, and took a nap. I did not, however, post my outfit.


Sorry about the ruckus! I shouldn't have posted that, I guess, but I thought the CoH jeans and AE shoes and nice tweed SC might be cool. Guess that is not welcome here. I'll stick to flat front khaki's, blazers, buttondowns, suits and the like going forward.

Perhaps newbie's shouldn't post at all, until they have imbibed sufficient wisdom from more seasoned sartorialists. Otoh, would be nice to see some more images posted from those same sartorialists, to help us along.

I do appreciate the encouraging comments from Shaver and eagle2250 - sorry to pull you into this inadvertent degree of controversy! I know there were non-jeans people here, just underestimated their intensity.


----------



## poorboy

There's a lot of arrogance here. 

Some of you sound like the meatheads at the gym criticizing new guys who show up that look out of shape or don't know what they're doing instead of helping them. 

As well, how do you think some of these men who put together great outfits learned how to do so? I'm betting they asked for feedback. I recall one well dressed member who posts frequently here said that when he first started posting, he received a lot of comments on how to improve, and that certain combinations look bad. He slowly altered his style accordingly, and now makes very few errors.

There's a difference between a guy who knowingly posts a bad outfit, and a guy who wants to improve the way he dresses. Most of you should be intelligent enough to know the difference. If you feel you're past the learning curve and are fine dressers, how about posting your great outfits and passing on your knowledge.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

sartoriallytactical said:


> View attachment 6052
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I glanced at the thumbnail and immediately thought, "What a terrible tie! That green is just overwhelming!" ....And in the same manner that a crowd is drawn to a train wreck, I immediately clicked to have a closer look... upon which I was wonderfully surprised...

I love that tie! As soon as I saw the pindots (which were not evident in the thumbnail) the ovearll outfit immediately worked for me.
The pindots mute the impact of the saturated green, which remains a very nice contrast to the conservative jacket and PS.

My only suggestion... put a dimple in the tie. That would be the crowing counterpoint of restrained style, to a bold statement.


----------



## BiffBiffster

srmd22 said:


> I thought the CoH jeans and AE shoes and nice tweed SC might be cool.


To paraphrase Johnny Carson's response when confronted with certain babies . . .

"Now that's an outfit!"


----------



## Shaver

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Uh.... perhaps post a photo or two, every now and then?


I do. :icon_smile:


----------



## FLMike

I miss the likes of gnatty8, rgrossicone, and others used to frequent this thread with a great sense of style. I personally tend toward the Trad side of the house, preferring classic, conservative brands and looks. However, if I were to ever step out of my comfort zone with some "riskier" fits, those are some of the guys I would emulate. gnatty8, in particular...if you look up some of his old WAYW posts, he was one of the best to grace these pages, in my opinion.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

srmd22 said:


> Sorry about the ruckus! I shouldn't have posted that, I guess, but I thought the CoH jeans and AE shoes and nice tweed SC might be cool. Guess that is not welcome here. I'll stick to flat front khaki's, blazers, buttondowns, suits and the like going forward.
> 
> Perhaps newbie's shouldn't post at all, until they have imbibed sufficient wisdom from more seasoned sartorialists. Otoh, would be nice to see some more images posted from those same sartorialists, to help us along.
> 
> I do appreciate the encouraging comments from Shaver and eagle2250 - sorry to pull you into this inadvertent degree of controversy! I know there were non-jeans people here, just underestimated their intensity.


It is perfectly fine that you posted that outfit. It is an opportunity to learn. 
The rather sharp responses would not be too uncalled for, either, as long as they were accompanied by some constructive criticism.

While jeans may not be within the mainstream of the style which is generally discussed here, I do not believe the wearing of them is a crime. In fact, as it was raining yesterday, I wore jeans to go out and see a movie: rigid 501s (that I had bathed in two or three years ago, so the fit is perfect), a black and green plaid, wool/cotton blend, button down sport shirt, black cashmere scarf, black woven belt, black AE Randolphs (shell), a black leather jacket and some dark brown, cashmere lined, leather gloves (to offset all that black!)

The outfit you posted has its positive points, as eagle has noted, and I believe you could have made the look work with jeans... but not those jeans. They do not fit you well... and the manner in which you are wearing them adds to the unkempt look: see how they bunch up a bit behind the belt buckle (which isn't well centered) and the belt overlaps the waistband?

Also, your shirt, though its color works well, may be just a bit too casual. You might have been able to make it work, however, if it fit you well. It appears the sleeves are too long, so you have the cuffs rolled up to compensate. The uneven roll of shirt cuff showing below the jacket sleeves is just not a clean look. (Also, it appears the shirt may have lost its shape... a potential problem with knits.)

As for the controversy, I see nothing wrong with that. After all, still waters become stagnant over time.


----------



## Shaver

Checkerboard 13 said:


> It is perfectly fine that you posted that outfit. It is an opportunity to learn.
> The rather sharp responses would not be too uncalled for, either, as long as they were accompanied by some constructive criticism.
> 
> While jeans may not be within the mainstream of the style which is generally discussed here, I do not believe the wearing of them is a crime. In fact, as it was raining yesterday, *I wore jeans to go out and see a movie: rigid 501s (that I had bathed in two or three years ago, so the fit is perfect), a black and green plaid, wool/cotton blend button down sport shirt, black cashmere scarf, black woven belt, black AE Randolphs (shell) a black leather jacket and some dark brown, cashmere lined, leather gloves (to offset all that black!)*
> 
> The outfit you posted has its positive points, as eagle has noted, and I believe you could have made the look work with jeans... but not those jeans. They do not fit you well... and the manner in which you are wearing them adds to the unkempt look: see how they bunch up a bit behind the belt buckle (which isn't well centered) and the belt overlaps the waistband?
> 
> Also, your shirt, though its color works well, may be just a bit too casual. You might have been able to make it work, however, if it fit you well. It appears the sleeves are too long, so you have the cuffs rolled up to compensate. The uneven roll of shirt cuff showing below the jacket sleeves is just not a clean look. (Also, it appears the shirt may have lost its shape... a potential problem with knits.)
> 
> As for the controversy, I see nothing wrong with that. After all, still waters become stagnant over time.


Checkerboard, with respect Sir - Black?!? _Get off this thread_! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shaver said:


> Checkerboard, with respect Sir - Black?!? _Get off this thread_! :icon_smile_wink:


For an evening out? Quite yes, sir!


----------



## upr_crust

A few comments. 

First and foremost, remember that a website such as this is interactive - if you don't like the content which you are seeing, post what you DO want to see. We all control the content around here, whether by posting photos or by commentary on that which has been posted. 

Secondly, there is a place for constructive criticism - none of us belt it out of the park, sartorially, every day, and we can all use honest feedback, negative or positive. Just remember to phrase it as constructive criticism - if one wants snark, That Other Website can provide you with a venue for that (though WAYWRN has been fairly snark-free of late), or, if you want a diet of unadulterated bile, there is a website maintained, like Devil's Island for posters thrown off of both here and SF where the incorrigibly sarcastic get their jollies. 

Thirdly, I like that this thread is no longer my personal fiefdom - it works much better with a variety of posters posting.


----------



## Jovan

The people who are complaining that this is a "back patting session" obviously doesn't know the difference between constructive criticism and just being a jerk. I realize that going over the individual pieces and suggesting what would look better with them may be harder to do that than just saying, "Don't like it," (as one former member/troll would always tell me, then say I should be knowledgeable enough to know what's wrong -- obviously I don't if I'm posting my outfits here!) but we're here to learn, not be picked on. In the other WAYWT thread, someone who is relatively new only had to say about an outfit I posted that my scarf was ugly. When I asked him to clarify why, he bluntly said that it was black and oversized. Yeesh. In neither comment did he say anything about the rest of the outfit, which the blunt-sometimes-to-the-point-of-rude Trip at least had the courtesy to do!

In response to smrd22's outfit, I'd tell him to put a collared shirt under the waffle sweater and go for darker jeans. Is that back patting? Am I being too easy on him? No. I'm telling him what would improve the outfit he already has on. That's constructive. Or if you don't like the whole outfit, say something like, "I don't think this works," and tell why. There's no need to be an arsehole. That's the sort of thing that scares off new members. Clothing forums already have a reputation for being catty. Do we really need to add to it?

I don't know. Sometimes I'm glad to be back, other times I wonder if I should have stayed in hiding beyond a few months. The forum has gotten really nasty ever since there's been maybe two moderators total who check on it.



poorboy said:


> There's a lot of arrogance here.
> 
> Some of you sound like the meatheads at the gym criticizing new guys who show up that look out of shape or don't know what they're doing instead of helping them.
> 
> As well, how do you think some of these men who put together great outfits learned how to do so? I'm betting they asked for feedback. I recall one well dressed member who posts frequently here said that when he first started posting, he received a lot of comments on how to improve, and that certain combinations look bad. He slowly altered his style accordingly, and now makes very few errors.
> 
> There's a difference between a guy who knowingly posts a bad outfit, and a guy who wants to improve the way he dresses. Most of you should be intelligent enough to know the difference. If you feel you're past the learning curve and are fine dressers, how about posting your great outfits and passing on your knowledge.





upr_crust said:


> A few comments.
> 
> First and foremost, remember that a website such as this is interactive - if you don't like the content which you are seeing, post what you DO want to see. We all control the content around here, whether by posting photos or by commentary on that which has been posted.
> 
> Secondly, there is a place for constructive criticism - none of us belt it out of the park, sartorially, every day, and we can all use honest feedback, negative or positive. Just remember to phrase it as constructive criticism - if one wants snark, That Other Website can provide you with a venue for that (though WAYWRN has been fairly snark-free of late), or, if you want a diet of unadulterated bile, there is a website maintained, like Devil's Island for posters thrown off of both here and SF where the incorrigibly sarcastic get their jollies.
> 
> Thirdly, I like that this thread is no longer my personal fiefdom - it works much better with a variety of posters posting.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> ....telling him what would improve the outfit he already has on. That's constructive. Or if you don't like the whole outfit, say something like, "I don't think this works," and tell why. There's no need to be an ********. *That's the sort of thing that scares off new members. *Clothing forums already have a reputation for being catty. Do we really need to add to it?....


Forgive me Jovan for isolating just one portion of your post but I feel this, especially, is worth repeating.

In a climate of hostility which newcomer would dare to post for fear of being savaged?


----------



## Trip English

Since I got this particular ball rolling, and since Shaver & I have patched things up, I'll add just a little bit on the good points raised:

*Should newcomers be scared off?* Yes, but in a way that makes them want to live up to The Thread. I've been participating on the WAYWT thread for a few years now and the way I've seen it work best is as a thread for about 80/20 mature elite posters to courageous newbs. The WAYWT thread on the Trad side has evolved into a sort of jam session of jazz greats. Most of us are not checking to see if our sleeves are too long, but are playing off one another as a group of peers. You could see just in the past week that we've been "riffing" on Fair Isle patterns. If you want to sit in it's assumed that you've got some level of chops.

*The Dissolution of Standards *A jam session where anyone can sit in will devolve to the lowest common denominator very quickly. The elder statesmen of the forum have to firmly, but gently, maintain the standards. The guy in the vest and the funny hat with the hanky in the pocket should have been kindly asked to leave the thread, but keep watching and asking questions. Wrwhiteknight should have most of his shoes confiscated and sunk to the floor of the deepest ocean and handed a color wheel, a razor, and a measuring tape. Smrd22's needs to donate his wardrobe and start afresh or devote himself fully to the carefree life of a nudist. This is not the different strokes for different folks club. No matter what school of dress you study at there are standards that you need to adhere to or else you should have better things to do than waste time on a clothing forum.

*What to do?* Figure out the purpose of this thread on this forum. I would suggest that the greenest of newcomers keep their fit pics and questions off this thread. Better to start your own thread for a new suit or thrift store find down the board than confuse the intent of this one. If the thread has the high level of excellence found elsewhere it will not only encourage more excellence, but give the participants that much more authority when suggesting that a participant might not be ready for prime time. As this thread stands it's the blind leading the blind. Upr-Crust remains an odd exception, but seems to move through this thread like a ghost only making contact with past loved ones.

The trad forum has become Galt's Gulch while this forums' threads crumble around it. You need to get your advanced posters back and active so they can teach and inspire your junior posters or they'll just enable each other into wearing pocket squares in their vests and sleeves that end at their fingernails.


----------



## Trip English

Oh, and poke fun at Jovan every chance you get. I can't explain why it works. It just does. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Trip English said:


> Wrwhiteknight should have most of his shoes confiscated and sunk to the floor of the deepest ocean and handed a color wheel, a razor, and a measuring tape.


I am not aware of what the measuring tape is referring too, but my horrible Ecco shoes are known and feared across the land, as is my ferocious beard which I proudly defend, and yes, I have been known to play hop-scotch on the color wheel. Gents at large, I apologize for all of my transgressions, and I repent and promise to maintain my present course in genuine pursuit of dressing better.

Very casual today, just studying around the house for my finals.

Shirt: blue/grey with blue and grey gingham by Lorenzini
Sweater: cashmere wool by Alfred Nelson
Pants: grey cotton twill by Ralph Lauren
Slippers by LLBean flannel lined (not pictured)


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Since I got this particular ball rolling, and since Shaver & I have patched things up, I'll add just a little bit on the good points raised:
> 
> *Should newcomers be scared off?* Yes, but in a way that makes them want to live up to The Thread. I've been participating on the WAYWT thread for a few years now and the way I've seen it work best is as a thread for about 80/20 mature elite posters to courageous newbs. The WAYWT thread on the Trad side has evolved into a sort of jam session of jazz greats. Most of us are not checking to see if our sleeves are too long, but are playing off one another as a group of peers. You could see just in the past week that we've been "riffing" on Fair Isle patterns. If you want to sit in it's assumed that you've got some level of chops.
> 
> *The Dissolution of Standards *A jam session where anyone can sit in will devolve to the lowest common denominator very quickly. The elder statesmen of the forum have to firmly, but gently, maintain the standards. The guy in the vest and the funny hat with the hanky in the pocket should have been kindly asked to leave the thread, but keep watching and asking questions. Wrwhiteknight should have most of his shoes confiscated and sunk to the floor of the deepest ocean and handed a color wheel, a razor, and a measuring tape. Smrd22's needs to donate his wardrobe and start afresh or devote himself fully to the carefree life of a nudist. This is not the different strokes for different folks club. No matter what school of dress you study at there are standards that you need to adhere to or else you should have better things to do than waste time on a clothing forum.
> 
> *What to do?* Figure out the purpose of this thread on this forum. I would suggest that the greenest of newcomers keep their fit pics and questions off this thread. Better to start your own thread for a new suit or thrift store find down the board than confuse the intent of this one. If the thread has the high level of excellence found elsewhere it will not only encourage more excellence, but give the participants that much more authority when suggesting that a participant might not be ready for prime time. As this thread stands it's the blind leading the blind. Upr-Crust remains an odd exception, but seems to move through this thread like a ghost only making contact with past loved ones.
> 
> The trad forum has become Galt's Gulch while this forums' threads crumble around it. You need to get your advanced posters back and active so they can teach and inspire your junior posters or they'll just enable each other into wearing pocket squares in their vests and sleeves that end at their fingernails.





Trip English said:


> Oh, and poke fun at Jovan every chance you get. I can't explain why it works. It just does. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## deandbn

Well... to my mind the scab is off the sore, so with a little antiseptic, we should be able to get some good healing done on here.

To those that want to scratch up the dirt, go do it in private. I have enough dirty washing to contend with.

My third thought is that if a person does a crit of another's outfit, keep it respectful, and constructive / positive.

That translates to.. If you can't say anything good or in a good way about a guys posting. Don't say it at all.

It occurs to me that some guys try extremely hard and make a very good effort to get an outfit together to post. 

I for one have great respect for the effort expended. I therefore approach the matter with the same level of respect should i decide to crit it.


----------



## srmd22

Trip English said:


> Since I got this particular ball rolling, and since Shaver & I have patched things up, I'll add just a little bit on the good points raised:
> 
> *Should newcomers be scared off?* Yes, but in a way that makes them want to live up to The Thread. I've been participating on the WAYWT thread for a few years now and the way I've seen it work best is as a thread for about 80/20 mature elite posters to courageous newbs. The WAYWT thread on the Trad side has evolved into a sort of jam session of jazz greats. Most of us are not checking to see if our sleeves are too long, but are playing off one another as a group of peers. You could see just in the past week that we've been "riffing" on Fair Isle patterns. If you want to sit in it's assumed that you've got some level of chops.
> 
> *The Dissolution of Standards *A jam session where anyone can sit in will devolve to the lowest common denominator very quickly. The elder statesmen of the forum have to firmly, but gently, maintain the standards. The guy in the vest and the funny hat with the hanky in the pocket should have been kindly asked to leave the thread, but keep watching and asking questions. Wrwhiteknight should have most of his shoes confiscated and sunk to the floor of the deepest ocean and handed a color wheel, a razor, and a measuring tape. Smrd22's needs to donate his wardrobe and start afresh or devote himself fully to the carefree life of a nudist. This is not the different strokes for different folks club. No matter what school of dress you study at there are standards that you need to adhere to or else you should have better things to do than waste time on a clothing forum.
> 
> *What to do?* Figure out the purpose of this thread on this forum. I would suggest that the greenest of newcomers keep their fit pics and questions off this thread. Better to start your own thread for a new suit or thrift store find down the board than confuse the intent of this one. If the thread has the high level of excellence found elsewhere it will not only encourage more excellence, but give the participants that much more authority when suggesting that a participant might not be ready for prime time. As this thread stands it's the blind leading the blind. Upr-Crust remains an odd exception, but seems to move through this thread like a ghost only making contact with past loved ones.
> 
> The trad forum has become Galt's Gulch while this forums' threads crumble around it. You need to get your advanced posters back and active so they can teach and inspire your junior posters or they'll just enable each other into wearing pocket squares in their vests and sleeves that end at their fingernails.


Well... duly chastened. I won't say what I am actually thinking... that would not be pretty. I will just say this: I doubt anyone will ever live up to the self-perceived sheer genius of Trip English, and I am not inclined to make such a foreordained failed effort. Clearly, I am not ready to take part in the "... jam session of jazz greats..." that Trip modestly includes himself amongst. So, for a few months, at least, I will politely refrain from foisting my horrible wardrobe upon my peers here, and relegate myself to observer status, and conversant (with the one exception of today's outfit, since I bothered to take pics of it -- but that'll be the last for a bit).

I was under the mistaken impression that this was a format to experiment a bit, get some feedback, show some new acquisitions etc. I did not realize this thread is a format for those who already have mastered traditional fashion (because, from what Trip is saying, this is just another trad waywt thread, with a different name) to show off, and not be distracted by us lesser beings. I stand humbly corrected.

I have to say, I don't mind criticism, much of which is very helpful here, and much of which I take with a huge grain of salt, because it is comical. However, whether I respect that criticism or not, I politely accept it, as long as it is politely offered (which it is... sometimes).

With that in mind, here is today's outfit, and I will wait until well into the new year for a follow up, as I could use the time saved for other endeavors, anyway. (Trip, please forgive my lack of Jazz greatness and allow this one last post of myself before I "...donate [my] wardrobe and start afresh or devote [myself] fully to the carefree life of a nudist..." as you so hilariously phrased it-- I see your humble genius extends far beyond your sartorial superiority):


















This shouldn't be too offensive to anyone here. Everything has been tailored to fit, except the shirt, which has not seen it's first wash, and is a must iron, so needs to shrink a bit. That is probably unacceptable to the great Trip as well, but I promise, it won't happen again.

SC: Canali brown corderoy
Shirt: BB eccru must iron OCBD
Tie: brown and grey silk knit
Pants: BB flat front chinos
Belt: AE cordovan colored leather
Shoes: Shell cordovan gunboats, vintage Bostonians
Socks: tan cotton socks, whatever

Thank you for allowing me this last intrusion into the delicate world of men's fashion! I will enjoy observing, going forward, and will PM those more approachable geniuses with pics when I need some advice.


----------



## eagle2250

I sincerely hope we are better than some of the actions suggested in recent postings to this thread. Ya know fellas, this is only my opinion and I'm not real sure that amounts to much, but if this forum ever devolves to the point it becomes so institutionally arrogant and elitist that we find ourselves, on anything beyond the most extreme of circumstances, asking people to remove themselves from our midst simply because their sartorial choices are not up to "our claimed/perceived standards" and such actions are tolerated, that will be the point I lose interest and quietly ride off into the sunset! The existing rules for participation in these fora provide excellent guidance for how we might all appropriately conduct ourselves in these pages. Take a few moments to review them.

PS: Srmd22: I sincerely apologize for the insult visited upon you any members of these fora and I do hope that, at some point in the future, you choose to rejoin us! Elitism and arrogance absolutely disgusts me!


----------



## Topsider

srmd22 said:


>


Unless you're in computer science, never wear light tan socks. If you're going to go with tan, they should be at least as dark as your pants. Black or navy are much safer bets.

If you are in computer science, lose the jacket. Who are you trying to impress? 

Edit: I don't mean to speak for Trip, but he and I both tend towards hyperbole in our posts. Nobody should be offended or leave in a huff over anything he said. His point is valid, however.


----------



## Shaver

My favourite blue odd jacket - with pale blue and pale orange fine overchecks - most of my clothes will harmonise with this. This is straight off the rack, by the way, no alterations.

Pink shirt - a lovely end on end weave that shimmers softly in the light

Khakis - flat front with a 'bare minimum' break - these have seen some wear.

Tan loafers - John Spencer (for Herring) - sumptuously supple leather that looks better and better with every polishing.

Braided Leather belt - a tiny touch rustic for the outfit perhaps - but the jacket always stays buttoned up.

Pale Blue Silk pocket square - a really thick and luxurious silk fabric that stays put however you position it in the pocket.


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> Braided Leather belt - a tiny touch rustic for the outfit perhaps - but the jacket always stays buttoned up.


Um...just a touch. I assume you wore underwear, despite the fact that your pants stayed buttoned up...? 

Edit: Kidding. Nice look. However, if you're going to "go native" with a belt, make sure it matches your shoes a little more closely.


----------



## Shaver

Topsider said:


> Um...just a touch. I assume you wore underwear, despite the fact that your pants stayed buttoned up...?


Of course - are you encouraging me to post pics? :tongue2:

Edit: I normally acknowledge igent 101 re belt/shoes. That said, I wasn't intending to submit a photo tonight - but after the various *ahem* _activities_ in the thread today I decided to ask my partner to take a 'snap' when we got in. I don't mind the odd sartorial foible - especially one that no one will ever see. :icon_smile_wink:

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> Of course - are you encouraging me to post pics? :tongue2:


Only if you are, in fact, wearing some sort of underwear! 

Over here in the States, people go to Walmart in their pajamas and wear boxer shorts as outerwear.

"The horror, the horror..."


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> ]I don't mind the odd sartorial foible - especially one that no one will ever see. :icon_smile_wink:


I'm wearing a brown belt with cordovan shoes as we speak. I'll spare y'all the photographic evidence.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver: You look sharp, no critique on the outfit. I really like the jacket, and I imagine you have or would frequent this same make again as it fits you perfect off the rack. However, I may need to refer you to my chiropractor as I believe you suffer from the same affliction wherein your left shoulder is several inches higher than the right!


----------



## Topsider

^ A good tailor will do more for that problem than any chiropractor.

I don't see it in Shaver's photo, though.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Shaver: You look sharp, no critique on the outfit. I really like the jacket, and I imagine you have or would frequent this same make again as it fits you perfect off the rack. However, I may need to refer you to my chiropractor as I believe you suffer from the same affliction wherein your left shoulder is several inches higher than the right!


I'm probably stiff as a board in the photo, knowing that the image would be subject to the 'gentle' critique of our esteemed fellow members. Behold the rigidity of a man about to put his head in the lion's mouth, and what's worse is that it's a lion I provoked earlier! 

Most clothes fit me well enough straight off the rack - it's one of the joys of being average.


----------



## Trip English

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6060


Take note lads and lassies. Were you present when this photograph was taken you would certainly hear the t-t-tss t-t-tss of the brushes on the snare drum just before the sax came in. Jazz, my friends. Jazz.

To be a bit more serious, though, think of how much forum members can learn from seeing a well taken photograph of someone who knows not just how clothes should fit, but how they should coordinate and compliment one another.

To anyone who mistook my advice for elitism, it was anything but. It's a healthy respect for those who have studied and gained mastery. Who would apply to a university where the students taught themselves? The value of the WAYWT thread on the Trad forum is not to "show off" but to "show and tell" so that people can see how clothing should fit and often obtain information about what brand can offer that fit.


----------



## Trip English

srmd22 said:


>


Fit of the jacket looks ok from that angle, but the collar of the shirt is loose, and more than could likely be accounted for with shrinkage by washing. The tie looks textured, almost like upholstery. It might play better with another garment but makes the corduroy look stodgy. A PS would also help. Always a PS.


----------



## The Rambler

Rarely post on this thread but, Shaver, a medal for rising to the challenge and posting a photo, with an oak leaf cluster for no break on the trou.


----------



## Shaver

The Rambler said:


> Rarely post on this thread but, Shaver, a medal for rising to the challenge and posting a photo, with an oak leaf cluster for no break on the trou.


Thank you Rambler. I have only recently begun to examine the Trad WAYWT and your own contributions there have caused me to express my admiration for your appearance. If I were to turn to the Trad-side I would most certainly be taking tips from your posts.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^yes, the trad is strong with that one.


----------



## Billax

Shaver, an admirable look. I love end-on-end shirtings for the extra texture they give to any outfit. That texture rarely shows up in photographs, but I can imagine how it adds richness to your rig. Like Rambler, I'm also impressed with the "no break" trousers. Really lengthens the look!

Well done, Sir.


----------



## Shaver

Billax said:


> Shaver, an admirable look. I love end-on-end shirtings for the extra texture they give to any outfit. That texture rarely shows up in photographs, but I can imagine how it adds richness to your rig. Like Rambler, I'm also impressed with the "no break" trousers. Really lengthens the look!
> 
> Well done, Sir.


Thank you Billax - you already know how much I admire your own look, as I PM'd you recently to tell you as much.

You are absolutely correct in respect of the shirt's texture. I am fond of clothes that are reasonably plain designs, by and large, and combat the potential for blandness by utilising texture as much as possible.

As I mentioned to Rambler just previously the Trad WAYWT has piqued my interest recently. Whilst I'm buttering you fellows up I must mention Oxford Cloth too - indeed, I find that my own casual wear reminds me somewhat of his more casual posts. Thus I may yet submit my inaugural post amongst you chaps, one of these days. :icon_smile:


----------



## srmd22

Topsider said:


> Unless you're in computer science, never wear light tan socks. If you're going to go with tan, they should be at least as dark as your pants. Black or navy are much safer bets.
> 
> If you are in computer science, lose the jacket. Who are you trying to impress?
> 
> Edit: I don't mean to speak for Trip, but he and I both tend towards hyperbole in our posts. Nobody should be offended or leave in a huff over anything he said. His point is valid, however.


Lol, I'm not leaving in a huff, just refraining from putting up pics until things settle down a bit. That last one was bit traumatic.

As for the socks, guess where I got the idea of light tan socks with khakis? Here. In the trad WAYWT thread, I think, although it could have been this one... Check it out. (I'll see if I can find it, in a bit). It was by a well respected, seasoned poster, and was pointed out as being a very cool look, and I suspect there are a bunch of similar images out there, although I haven't looked. A couple of responses to that post gave it the thumbs up, again I think it was guys who have been around awhile. So it's 1v3 or so on that, and I'd like to hear some more opinions, with all respect. I want to come back to this after a few others chime in-- if they would be so kind-- and see what the final consensus is.

Not in computer science, and no one gives a hoot in my office how I dress, heheh. It's all just for fun and entertainment. I didn't wear a jacket for 4 years straight, and then just started wearing them almost every day a few months ago. People have been a bit confused-- at first they thought I must be interviewing for a job elsewhere! Now they just ignore me, at least the guys-- the women really dig it, and always say flattering things (and yes, they are sincere). They are a lot less critical than this crowd!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

srmd22 said:


> As for the socks, guess where I got the idea of light tan socks with khakis? Here. In the trad WAYWT thread, I think, although it could have been this one... Check it out. (I'll see if I can find it, in a bit). It was by a well respected, seasoned poster, and was pointed out as being a very cool look, and I suspect there are a bunch of similar images out there, although I haven't looked.


Jovan wears the same sock combo all the time. I commented on it once quizzically as I thought they looked quite white in the photo, but he assured me they were beige/tan.


----------



## Pentheos

This thread (to which I cannot contribute but which I enjoy reading) needs a healthy dose of MTM and bespoke.


----------



## srmd22

That must've been it! I can't find it now. Well, he knows what he is doing. @Pantheon: I'd love to see some more of that!


----------



## Topsider

If you're referring to Wigwam 625s, that's an "advanced intermediate trad" move, and rather retro. The socks don't work without the rest of the outfit. The outfit in your photo doesn't work (and I don't think those are Wigwam 625s).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

My word... I missed some exciting stuff on here. I suppose I'm not the greatest poster on this thread, since I live in a bit of a glass house -- I'm awfully opinionated, and I give a lot of feedback, but I'm well aware of the failings of quite a lot of what I put together and so I rarely post.

In other news, I'm _really _warming to french cuffs and spread collars, courtesy of my new two dollar very nice shirts, M-T-somebody-else's-similar-M.

EDIT: Pentheos: If you, or other members, would like to endow a scholarship, I'll gladly bespeak, and heavily document, some really boring tweed, flannel, and hopsack.


----------



## srmd22

I think it might have been the Wigwams, can't recall the details. What I got out of it was that light/off white thick socks look good with Khaki's. Either they do or they don't. Actually, I can't even remember if they were tan khaki's now, but to my eye, the light tan look ok with the burgandy in the shoes, the khaki in the pants and the brown of the coat, and the thick texture also goes. Now this may be a fashion faux pas, but I want to hear some more opinions on it, still, since you are from the Trip camp, which I don't buy into.


----------



## Beefeater

srmd22 said:


> I think it might have been the Wigwams, can't recall the details. What I got out of it was that light/off white thick socks look good with Khaki's. Either they do or they don't. Actually, I can't even remember if they were tan khaki's now, but to my eye, the light tan look ok with the burgandy in the shoes, the khaki in the pants and the brown of the coat, and the thick texture also goes. Now this may be a fashion faux pas, but I want to hear some more opinions on it, still, since you are from the Trip camp, which I don't buy into.


It's not that black and white, an either "they do or they don't" stance. It depends on the age and patina of the khaki, what shoes they are being worn with, and a number of other details about the entire ensemble. Above all, it has to feel right, unfeigned. This is what Trip is getting at, getting it right. 
Some preach a blending aspect of colors, much like the Duke of Windsor sported upon abdication. The Wigwams, which Trip abhors BTW, are more anachronistic and not really meant to completely match the trouser. They are rough and unrefined. Your socks are not. There is a difference. There is a curve. We'll all get there, but sometimes we have to hit the reset button and remind ourselves there is a baseline and a definable standard.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My 110 year old pine floors have patina, as does my vintage 1984 steel frame Gios Torino bicycle. Please, do show me some khakis with patina.....and by patina I assume you mean ketchup, mud, coffee and potato chip grease stains! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver

Beefeater said:


> It's not that black and white, an either "they do or they don't" stance. It depends on the age and patina of the khaki, what shoes they are being worn with, and a number of other details about the entire ensemble. Above all, it has to feel right, unfeigned. This is what Trip is getting at, getting it right.
> Some preach a blending aspect of colors, much like the Duke of Windsor sported upon abdication. The Wigwams, which Trip abhors BTW, are more anachronistic and not really meant to completely match the trouser. They are rough and unrefined. Your socks are not. There is a difference. There is a curve. We'll all get there, but sometimes we have to hit the reset button and remind ourselves there is a baseline and a definable standard.


Some members set themselves to ferocious debate about such fine philosophical notions as apparel absolutism, sartorial relativism and the mutitudinous bench-marks, standards, criteria, definitions, *rules* even, that we can and cannot apply to our hobby. But to compound this obfuscating mire of confusion we must now add the rariefied yet unfeigned, nay mysterious, challenge (it is, I am given to understand, an 'advanced intermediate Trad' move) of wearing white orthopaedic socks.

Bewildering.

:devil:


----------



## Billax

srmd22 said:


> ... As for the socks, guess where I got the idea of light tan socks with khakis? Here. In the trad WAYWT thread, I think, although it could have been this one... Check it out. (I'll see if I can find it, in a bit). It was by a well respected, seasoned poster, and was pointed out as being a very cool look, and I suspect there are a bunch of similar images out there, although I haven't looked. A couple of responses to that post gave it the thumbs up, again I think it was guys who have been around awhile. So it's 1v3 or so on that, and I'd like to hear some more opinions, with all respect. I want to come back to this after a few others chime in-- if they would be so kind-- and see what the final consensus is.


No need to hunt for examples, srmd22. I've found some for you. Both Rambler and I wear cream-colored Wigwams with Pennies, and I also wear them with sneakers and white/brown saddle shoes. That is, they are casual socks - to be worn with casual shoes. I wouldn't wear them with long-wing bluchers, but that's just me.

Speaking for myself, I've worn Wigwam homespun wool socks since the late 1950s with very light-colored pants such as: a)Wheat jeans, b) chinos, and even c) polished cotton twills with a cinched back. As in this photo from back in the day:








Here's one of mine with sneakers:










and here's one of Rambler's with Pennies:









Wigwam homespuns have been a continuous part of my casual apparel since college days. Maybe one just can't teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> My 110 year old pine floors have patina, as does my vintage 1984 steel frame Gios Torino bicycle. Please, do show me some khakis with patina.....and by patina I assume you mean ketchup, mud, coffee and potato chip grease stains! :icon_smile_wink:


More like "honest wear," as opposed to the pre-frayed stuff sold at J. Crew and elsewhere.

I don't do stains. Once they're stained, they're yard pants.

Not the greatest pic, or the greatest outfit, but these khakis have been around for a while. They're PRL Philip pants, at least fifteen years old. There's some subtle fraying around the pockets, fly and cuffs that you can't really see in the pic. They're definitely casual pants at this stage. Ironing them would be pointless.

Edit: I should also point out that some khakis age well, and some don't. Stick with well-made 100% cotton. I wouldn't expect a poly-blend or non-iron fabric to achieve the same effect over time.


----------



## Shaver

^ Have you guys been organising via PM? It's a Trad invasion. Thank you, I like it. :icon_smile:

Just to clarify my jocular post concerning buff/cream socks - with chino's I wear them exclusively.

I even like to accurately match the socks with the particular shade of chino, be it khaki, stone, putty etc.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Topsider

Pentheos said:


> This thread (to which I cannot contribute but which I enjoy reading) needs a healthy dose of MTM and bespoke.


Absolutely.


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> ^ Have you guys been organising via PM? It's a Trad invasion. Thank you, I like it. :icon_smile:


Heh...no. I think several of us lurk here on a regular basis, and felt compelled to speak up when the SHTF.


----------



## upr_crust

Ignoring all of the controversy as posted above, since I have been characterized as being a ghost, only communicating with past loved ones, not acknowledging the present, I will continue to do what I've done in the past - posted photos of what I am wearing today (strangely enough, the stated purpose of this thread).

Without further ado, and no references to Miss Havisham (I don't look a thing like Martita Hunt), today's attire.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Ignoring all of the controversy as posted above, since I have been characterized as being a ghost, only communicating with past loved ones, not acknowledging the present, I will continue to do what I've done in the past - posted photos of what I am wearing today (strangely enough, the stated purpose of this thread).


I invoke the spectre of upr, please continue to haunt the thread, it would have expired long ago without the phantom of your apparition. :icon_smile:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: What a fantastic shirt. I am contemplating doing my first mtm this season as a Christmas treat, and that collar is what I am going for although probably in a solid so I can incorporate it as a staple into my wardrobe. Your cufflinks are also quite wonderful as usual.

All traddies, avert ye eyes.

Today I dug out an old sweater that I forgot I owned. I actually wore this to my wedding, which was a very casual affair at a culinary retreat in the depths of the Canadian woods in Algonquin park.

Sweater: wool by Bellissimo
Shirt: hidden button down collar by Jack Lipson
Pants: silver/charcoal wool twill by Calvin Klein

Oh, and sorry for the poor photo quality. My wife has become aware of how much my horrible outfits torment some members of the forum and she wanted to spare them one day of pain so she refused to take my photo this morning. :devil::icon_smile_wink:

"Now where is that full length mirror......."


----------



## FLMike

J Press 3/2 sack blazer
BB non-iron BD
BB Clark fit chinos
BB gator strap & engine turned buckle
AE Patriots in brown


----------



## wrwhiteknight

FLcracka: Nice color scheme, very conservative and classic. The jacket looks enormous though. If you take your thumb and pull out at the button where your jacket joins at the front I bet you will have 8 inches between your stomach and your extended thumb.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr: What a fantastic shirt. I am contemplating doing my first mtm this season as a Christmas treat, and that collar is what I am going for although probably in a solid so I can incorporate it as a staple into my wardrobe. Your cufflinks are also quite wonderful as usual.


Thank you, WR. You would be wise, if you are to go to the expense of having a shirt like mine MTM, to have it made in a solid color. Today's shirt has been languishing in my shirt drawer for some time, awaiting my wearing a suit plain enough for it to be worn. I can tell you from experience that, with the exception of shirts from Paul Fredrick (the quality of which I do not recommend), that the only way to get a tab-collared shirt with double cuffs is to have it made for you.

Thanks for the comments in re: my cufflinks. They are sterling silver, set with red amber, and were bought at a small jeweler in Chelsea, NYC, called DVVS, run by two friends of mine. They get unusual merchandise, or will do custom work (they recently made my other ring, the emerald-cut tourmaline that I alternate with today's ring, a lapis lazuli cabochon).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^While we/I do appreciate contribution to this presently challenged thread, I hope you can appreciate that this photo is worth zero dollars. What are you wearing? Why is your photo giving me vertigo?


----------



## Manuel.MdT

Post deleted for lack of image quality! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^OKAY.....well....replace it!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

Continuing to haunt this thread, today's attire . . .

Suit, tie, PS, shoes - BB
Shirt and cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
Watch chain - vintage


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: super sharp again. I love the way that your pocket square and cuff links pull on the green in the tie; very classic.

Today I am studying at the library (sorry for the image quality).

Sweater: merino wool by Ralph lauren
Shirt: Jones New york
Pants: Cutter & Buck
Tie: Dion
Shoes: Ecco barcelona (not pictured)


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr: super sharp again. I love the way that your pocket square and cuff links pull on the green in the tie; very classic.


Thank you for noticing - the effect was entirely intentional . As it is, I like today's cufflinks - aventurine set in silver, so having a reason to wear them was a good thing.


----------



## JoshuaNY

upr_crust said:


> Continuing to haunt this thread, today's attire . . .
> 
> Suit, tie, PS, shoes - BB
> Shirt and cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Watch chain - vintage


I love those. Double Monk wings, how can you go wrong


----------



## srmd22

FLCracka said:


> J Press 3/2 sack blazer
> BB non-iron BD
> BB Clark fit chinos
> BB gator strap & engine turned buckle
> AE Patriots in brown


Not bad. Pants look a bit tight in the waist and the jacket hangs a bit loose in the shoulders and waist to my eye. But overall a very vanilla, safe combo.

There is a similar look presented in post #22743 with what looks like a better fit.


----------



## Balfour

On checking in briefly, I seem to have missed the recent excitement. Anyway, three cheers for Trip, FL Cracka, Topsider and others. A much needed reality check for this thread.

Shaver - nice blue odd jacket combination: I see you were not having me on when you said your objection to blazers is confined to true blazers (i.e. with metal buttons)!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^really sharp


----------



## Shaver

Sober, competent, professional, with just a touch of quirk in the tie.

I'm certain that this was exactly the look you aspired to and have flawlessly achieved. Classy.

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## salgy

Today's offering:


----------



## Topsider

salgy said:


> Today's offering:


Very festive. I might like it better with a blue shirt, though.


----------



## salgy

Topsider said:


> Very festive. I might like it better with a blue shirt, though.


I have to agree... Didn't notice that there was zero color variance between the bow & the shirt until I posted that picture...


----------



## Jovan

Pentheos said:


> This thread (to which I cannot contribute but which I enjoy reading) needs a healthy dose of MTM and bespoke.


Why can you not contribute? If you have MTM or bespoke then members would benefit by seeing the fit.

I keep putting it off, but I'll share my own MTM for everyone to dissect once I get it commissioned and delivered.



Shaver said:


> Some members set themselves to ferocious debate about such fine philosophical notions as apparel absolutism, sartorial relativism and the mutitudinous bench-marks, standards, criteria, definitions, *rules* even, that we can and cannot apply to our hobby. But to compound this obfuscating mire of confusion we must now add the rariefied yet unfeigned, nay mysterious, challenge (it is, I am given to understand, an 'advanced intermediate Trad' move) of wearing white orthopaedic socks.
> 
> Bewildering.
> 
> :devil:


Oh! Sir, I am WOUNDED.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr: What a fantastic shirt. I am contemplating doing my first mtm this season as a Christmas treat, and that collar is what I am going for although probably in a solid so I can incorporate it as a staple into my wardrobe. Your cufflinks are also quite wonderful as usual.
> 
> All traddies, avert ye eyes.
> 
> Today I dug out an old sweater that I forgot I owned. I actually wore this to my wedding, which was a very casual affair at a culinary retreat in the depths of the Canadian woods in Algonquin park.
> 
> Sweater: wool by Bellissimo
> Shirt: hidden button down collar by Jack Lipson
> Pants: silver/charcoal wool twill by Calvin Klein
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the poor photo quality. My wife has become aware of how much my horrible outfits torment some members of the forum and she wanted to spare them one day of pain so she refused to take my photo this morning. :devil::icon_smile_wink:
> 
> "Now where is that full length mirror......."


All things considered, I actually like the sweater colour for some reason. But I'd prefer the shirt be a blue/white gingham. With wool trousers, it would look just a little more sharp.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr: super sharp again. I love the way that your pocket square and cuff links pull on the green in the tie; very classic.
> 
> Today I am studying at the library (sorry for the image quality).
> 
> Sweater: merino wool by Ralph lauren
> Shirt: Jones New york
> Pants: Cutter & Buck
> Tie: Dion
> Shoes: Ecco barcelona (not pictured)


Well, I've already talked to you about black sweaters like two or three times. You're probably sick of me saying something about it. So mainly I will say, assuming you replaced the sweater with a grey/charcoal, that the tie is still rather garish. Those colours combined with the sheen and the alternating ribbed/satin stripes I can't see working with many things at all to be frank. Better to use something pattered after a classic BB repp stripe. Though, that is my other personality, Tradly Dooright, speaking.

Trying to live up to my earlier words and be nice about it. Even at the expense of ribbing from Trip and Topsider.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> All things considered, I actually like the sweater colour for some reason. But I'd prefer the shirt be a blue/white gingham. With wool trousers, it would look just a little more sharp.


I agree on the pants, and I have a couple new pairs on the way for the new year to try and fix the issue. The shirt is a blue/white/black, so is it the black that you don't like?



Jovan said:


> Well, I've already talked to you about black sweaters like two or three times. You're probably sick of me saying something about it. So mainly I will say, assuming you replaced the sweater with a grey/charcoal, that the tie is still rather garish. Those colours combined with the sheen and the alternating ribbed/satin stripes I can't see working with many things at all to be frank. Better to use something pattered after a classic BB repp stripe. Though, that is my other personality, Tradly Dooright, speaking.
> 
> Trying to live up to my earlier words and be nice about it. Even at the expense of ribbing from Trip and Topsider.


First off, if being nice gains you ridicule from others, then you must look at those others and truly wonder what character they possess; I would think not much. I for one appreciate your constructive criticism very much.

As for the tie, I am fully aware that it is extremely bright. If you put aside the fact that you wouldn't wear it, because I will probably never wear a BB repp stripe (probably), I thought that I did a good job wearing an otherwise conservative outfit with solid colors so that the tie would be less obtuse; I wore the sweater over the shirt/tie for the same reason. What say you?


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> As for the tie, I am fully aware that it is extremely bright....I wore the sweater over the shirt/tie for the same reason. What say you?


Covering the tie as much as possible was indeed a good move. Not wearing it at all would've been even better. Does your library have a dress code, or something?


----------



## srmd22

Topsider said:


>


Ocbd, khakis, penny loafers, no tie - looks good, but kind of a no brainer, low risk, set up.


----------



## bernoulli

I am no upr_crust, but I am comfortable with my style and think I add something to the group (in a good way, but feel free to disagree). Here is the recent roundup of a recent trip to Europe (Romenia, Rome and Paris). Both suit pics were taken in the same day: I delivered a lecture at Tor Vergata and then went to the Cappuchin Museum (where the pic was taken), and later that night attended a dinner at the Dean's house (hence the cropped pic - I am hunched over because I am too tall compared to the cropped people in the pic). Shoes in the first pic are blue and in the second polished burgundy. Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## Topsider

srmd22 said:


> Ocbd, khakis, penny loafers, no tie - looks good, but kind of a no brainer, low risk, set up.


Um...yeah. Did you actually read my post...?

Edit: BTW, they're driving mocs. And, for all you know, I wasn't wearing underwear. So much for "low risk."


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider: you're a silly guy for sure.

Bernoulli: I like the look. You certainly bring a slightly different style.

Tonight I went for a nice, cold, and long walk with my wife, daughter and dog down to Princess Street to get a tea.

Jacket: fresh from the dry cleaner - 95% wool/5% cashmere charcoal from Macy's
Shirt: flannel by Paul & Shark
Sweater: cotton by Ralph Lauren
Pants: cotton by Ralph Lauren
Boots: Boston by Ecco (not pictured)


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> Topsider: you're a silly guy for sure.


For sure.

BTW, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say I'm glad your collection of Ecco shoes remains "not pictured."


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider said:


> For sure.
> 
> BTW, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say I'm glad your collection of Ecco shoes remains "not pictured."


Ecco Boston with Gore-tex and wool lining.

Bam!! :devil::icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> Ecco Boston with Gore-tex and wool lining.
> 
> Bam!! :devil::icon_smile_wink:


EMT approved.

Bam.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> I agree on the pants, and I have a couple new pairs on the way for the new year to try and fix the issue. The shirt is a blue/white/black, so is it the black that you don't like?
> 
> First off, if being nice gains you ridicule from others, then you must look at those others and truly wonder what character they possess; I would think not much. I for one appreciate your constructive criticism very much.
> 
> As for the tie, I am fully aware that it is extremely bright. If you put aside the fact that you wouldn't wear it, because I will probably never wear a BB repp stripe (probably), I thought that I did a good job wearing an otherwise conservative outfit with solid colors so that the tie would be less obtuse; I wore the sweater over the shirt/tie for the same reason. What say you?


Hm, to your first question I think the pattern was just a tad _too_ casual for wearing with wool trousers. Like something you'd find on a flannel shirt.

To your second point -- it was just a bit of joking, referring to them saying it was required to mess with me. Obviously they and I have differing opinions on what these threads should be like and I'll just have to live with it. I welcome new members posting their outfits for constructive criticism because I was once wet behind the ears as well and appreciated it when more experienced members gave me help.

Anyways, _maybe_ if you were wearing a suit (as in having its loudness set against a _wall_ of conservativeness) and a pocket square that picked up one of the tie colours it would work. As it is, it just seems to be a jumble of colours that do no favours to the rest of your outfit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> Anyways, _maybe_ if you were wearing a suit (as in having its loudness set against a _wall_ of conservativeness) and a pocket square that picked up one of the tie colours it would work. As it is, it just seems to be a jumble of colours that do no favours to the rest of your outfit.


Will do soon. Thanks!


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> Why can you not contribute? If you have MTM or bespoke then members would benefit by seeing the fit.


100% trad when I bother to leave the house. No one here needs to see that. Besides, I'm really more of a voyeur than an exhibitionist. I like to watch.


----------



## Pentheos

wrwhiteknight said:


> Ecco Boston with Gore-tex and wool lining.
> 
> Bam!! :devil::icon_smile_wink:


Not shell.


----------



## upr_crust

Divisional holiday party at work this evening, and the weather in NYC has turned cold.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ben Silver
Cufflinks - Charles Tyrwhitt
Braces - Trafalgar
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - C & J 
Polo coat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Pentheos

Too spiffy, as always, for words upr.


----------



## heldentenor

Upr_crust, that's a splendid ensemble. I don't wish to take us off topic, but do you have any secrets for treating, storing, and conditioning your shoes to keep them in that perfect "clearly not bought yesterday, but in great condition" state?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, heldentenor. As for shoe care, I use shoe trees always, and I have a shoe repair shop near my office, which offers excellent shoe shines, and of which I take advantage when necessary.



heldentenor said:


> Upr_crust, that's a splendid ensemble. I don't wish to take us off topic, but do you have any secrets for treating, storing, and conditioning your shoes to keep them in that perfect "clearly not bought yesterday, but in great condition" state?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I brought my first client to the firm this summer, and although I am in my last year of school right now and thus not practicing yet, today a motion for part of the file was going forward and so the partner on the file invited me to attend court. I got up, got dressed (as below), then my daughter began to fuss so I attended to her, at which point my dog _literally_ ate my entire breakfast off the ottoman where I had placed it, and my morning unravelled at the seams. Yep.

Suit: blue grey with faint striping by Jack Victor (not quite as blue as in the photo, much more grey)
Shirt: my favorite shirt - Lanvin Paris
Shoes: Tyrwhitt by Loake
Tie: Dion (first time wearing this and I really like it)


----------



## srmd22

That's a great look whitenight, very professional. I can't tell in the pic, because your arms are folded, but it looks like the jacket hem could be a little longer then usually seen hereabouts. Not meant as a criticism, just an observation. That is a very cool tie, if I am seeing the colors right-- looks like a sort of mauve with blue and tan or tan-yellow.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> I brought my first client to the firm this summer, and although I am in my last year of school right now and thus not practicing yet, today a motion for part of the file was going forward and so the partner on the file invited me to attend court. I got up, got dressed (as below), then my daughter began to fuss so I attended to her, at which point my dog _literally_ ate my entire breakfast off the ottoman where I had placed it, and my morning unravelled at the seams. Yep.
> 
> Suit: blue grey with faint striping by Jack Victor (not quite as blue as in the photo, much more grey)
> Shirt: my favorite shirt - Lanvin Paris
> Shoes: Tyrwhitt by Loake
> Tie: Dion (first time wearing this and I really like it)


Although it is difficult to tell from your pose in the full length photo, it appears to me that you could afford to have the waist of the jacket taken in a bit - there seems to be a significant amount of fullness around the waist that, at your age and weight, you do not seem to need.


----------



## Topsider

The jacket looks big overall, IMO (shoulders too wide, chest too full, sleeves and body too long). Do you buy longs or regulars?

The shirt and suit look a little homogenous, color-wise. A white shirt would make that tie (or any tie) pop more. Not crazy about a brown tie with a gray suit (the brown shoes are pushing it too, but since the Brits get away with it, so can you). The overall look, however, is more American than British. The tie also looks a bit iridescent, which makes it disappear even more. Props for tying a FIH, though.

And, of course, consider a pocket square.


----------



## upthewazzu

wrwhitenight, that whole suit needs to be taken down a size. trouser length looks on point, but sleeves are too long.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

You are on the road to a good look, however I agree with the others that the jacket is too loose on you. It probably is a good size or two too large.

Also, the details are crying for attention: your tie knot could (and should) be much neater (look at upr's tie in every photo in this thread, for examples of a properly tied tie.) Also there is no shirt cuff showing (jacket sleeves are too long) and that vast expanse of grey jacket _begs _for a pocket square.


----------



## Shaver

This is my favourite combination of apparel. If clothes make the man, then these do it best. I feel utterly complete when dressed this way.

Overcoat - Crombie style in a very dark navy. It is 80% wool (for durability) and 20% cashmere (pleasingly tactile).

Gloves - dark brown lamb nappa, so supple - a treat to wear. 

Scarf - a luxurious thick silk, printed with a geometric pattern and Persian pickles in muted blue, purple, silver, gold and taupe.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Shaver

Suit - navy pick and pick in a generous cut: trousers with a proper rise, jacket sits across the shoulders smooth and flat. No alterations here - straight of the rack. 

Shirt - gorgeous blue and white dog tooth weave, silky smooth, must iron, long stem, heavy cotton. 

Tie - my favourite striped tie. Its wonderful hand allows a perfect knot and cuillere. 

Tie pin - solid silver with a gleam that is quite captivating.

Shoes - Loake 1880's. These shoes are on their second sole and have acquired a depth of patina that is simply beautiful.









.
.
.
.


----------



## FLMike

wrwhitenight, at the risk of piling on, I agree with the comments already made. I'm not an attorney, but I seem to know a lot of them, and in my opinion, black or cordovan colored shoes would be more appropriate in the courtroom, as would a more traditionally cut, 2-button suit jacket (the aforementioned loose fit issue notwithstanding). The light-colored shoes, blue shirt, somewhat iridescent tie, tall button stance and unusually long jacket length combine for a look that is at odds with what I think of as conservative, court-appropriate "lawyerwear".

I also agree that the knot needs some work. As someone said, see any of upr's entries for examples....Trip's fit over on the trad thread today features another great FIH example. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver- Looking good. Nice work. The knot is large for my taste, as I'm a FIH guy, but it seems to work with that collar and because it's tied well.


----------



## Jovan

Wrwhiteknight: I echo the above comments.

Shaver: Marvelous... but I'd still prefer a FIH or Prince Albert.



Pentheos said:


> 100% trad when I bother to leave the house. No one here needs to see that. Besides, I'm really more of a voyeur than an exhibitionist. I like to watch.


Contribute to the Trad thread then? There's rarely ever any Trad stuff seen MTM or bespoke.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks all for the critiques. I do normally purchase long suits, but as this one was an eBay purchase I didn't realize how long it was and it is a bit longer than my others; I will have the waist and sleeves taken in a bit as well. I continue to learn about how to tie my ties properly, and while I think today's go is an improvement over some I've done in the past, I certainly still look upon those done by others with some envy.

The bar in my area is dressed quite diversely, and even dressed thusly I am better dressed than many. Because of this I don't have to worry too much about formality, but it is interesting to learn that my shoes don't quite work in that way. I doubt if people would have been happier if I wore my black ecco's which was my other choice.

Shaver: you look really sharp, and I definitely can see where I would like the fit of my outfit to be once I get it "tuned up".


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> There's rarely ever any Trad stuff seen MTM or bespoke.


Exactly, which is why I come _here_ to see MTM and bespoke.


----------



## Trip English

I can't say for certain that you're not a long, because I don't know how that brand of suit runs compared to others, but if it's a standard long then I'd suspect you're a regular. Either way, it's too large in the shoulders (you can see where the padding extends over your shoulder and the arm dips in) and in the chest. The pants are also too baggy with too much of a break to achieve a leg line. It's beyond minor surgery so probably best to toss it back on eBay than make a hatchet job of it.

How a suit should fit is possibly one of the most exhaustively covered subjects on the internet and in magazines, so there's very little excuse for someone who cares to find themselves in an ill-fitting suit.

In purchasing tailored goods I highly recommend avoiding eBay until you've found an exact model that you know to be consistent and can therefore purchase blindly. I, for example, found my match with Ralph Lauren's Polo II cut which when I can identify online will usually spring for. Prior to that sort of exhaustive research I was lucky to find one out of every 6 garments even wearable.

So shop around in person trying things on until you've found "your model." Many brands like Brooks Brothers & Ralph Lauren offer standard cuts which they produce in a huge variety of materials year after year. This is handy for how most men shop as they can simply grab what they need without a much care for how the sizing or cut may have changed.

I also agree with Topsider that the finish of the tie is not well matched with the shirt and suit. I would also add that a pocket square should be seen as non-negotiable in a suit. Especially in a professional position. I can't understand the controversy. We're not talking about a bow tie.

I disagree with TS, though, that the shoes are an issue. I think brown shoes with a medium to light gray suit is a better match than black, though black would be technically considered correct.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks for the commentary; helpful stuff. I don't agree with the comments about the tie but maybe it is just personal taste or its really the photograph or maybe I'm just wrong, but yes I need a pocket square (just ordered my first few due to the overwhelming suggestions to this effect) and yes the suit does seem to need major adjustments. The shoes I am still learning about, but it is clear that there is a wide range of opinions and rule-stick-to-it-ness out there.

Thanks again -


----------



## Jovan

The shoulders are too wide. That would require major surgery which isn't worth it and often doesn't look right. Get a new grey suit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

How do I know if I am supposed to wear a long suit? I simply always assumed I was supposed to because my sales guy at my men's shop put me in one and I've never questioned it. Is it based upon height and proportions? And I take it that each manufacturer can have a variety of length cuts and also that this will vary greatly between manufacturers?


----------



## Trip English

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks for the commentary; helpful stuff. I don't agree with the comments about the tie but maybe it is just personal taste or its really the photograph or maybe I'm just wrong, but yes I need a pocket square (just ordered my first few due to the overwhelming suggestions to this effect) and yes the suit does seem to need major adjustments. The shoes I am still learning about, but it is clear that there is a wide range of opinions and rule-stick-to-it-ness out there.
> 
> Thanks again -


Most important for pocket squares are simple white ones. Places like Brooks Brothers sell packs of them for short money. Do what's called a "tv fold" and you just get a thin white line peaking out of the pocket. It does amazing things to the composition of an outfit.

A quick way to tell is to put on a representative "long" jacket and see where the bottom hits your hands when they hang at your sides. Between the knuckle of your thumb to the first knuckle of your pointer finger is an acceptable range. Your other longs may fall perfectly well within that range, but that's why my advice about brick & mortar try-ons is so important. Once you really drill down and discover just what a perfect fit feels like you realize how wildly diverse sizing can be across brands and styles. You have to wear it to know for certain. Even basic measurements can't adequately tell the story.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks - will do.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shaver said:


> This is my favourite combination of apparel. If clothes make the man, then these do it best. I feel utterly complete when dressed this way.
> 
> Overcoat - Crombie style in a very dark navy. It is 80% wool (for durability) and 20% cashmere (pleasingly tactile).
> 
> Gloves - dark brown lamb nappa, so supple - a treat to wear.
> 
> Scarf - a luxurious thick silk, printed with a geometric pattern and Persian pickles in muted blue, purple, silver, gold and taupe.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


Quite dapper indeed.
Might I hazard asking, do you perhaps work in "enforcement" for a certain "syndicate?"


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6115
> 
> 
> .


Handsome outfit, Shaver. Fit is terrific and the colors work very well together. All very conservative, save for the fabulous scarf! You are an exemplary practitioner of your style.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> I disagree with TS, though, that the shoes are an issue. I think brown shoes with a medium to light gray suit is a better match than black, though black would be technically considered correct.


Actually, I would've probably gone with cordovan, although you can't go wrong with black. If you wear suits, you should have both.

Brown is probably the least versatile color, and looks best with navy, tan, or olive (IMO).


----------



## Topsider

Shaver: I can see why those are among your favorite things. You wear them well. I'd have expected a smile, though...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I promise my tie is isn't kinked this far to the side in real life, and that my square isn't that shiny without flash. That bathmat is getting moved.

Up top:










Down low:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Fun casual with those minty-fresh pants. Your button-down collar is not buttoned down?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^Fun casual with those minty-fresh pants. Your button-down collar is not buttoned down?


YOLO. :icon_viking:

I flipped it down to button it, saw how it looked, and decided I'd leave it as is. Not something I'd make a habit of, but a change of pace. Also, you can tell it's getting towards Christmas and I can combine green and red with impunity.


----------



## Brio1

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Quite dapper indeed.
> Might I hazard asking, do you perhaps work in "enforcement" for a certain "syndicate?"


 The Kray twins wouldn't have dared to cross him! :icon_smile:

" And here's a list of who I slew
Reggie Kray - do you know my name?"
Morrissey


----------



## poorboy

wrwhiteknight said:


> How do I know if I am supposed to wear a long suit? I simply always assumed I was supposed to because my sales guy at my men's shop put me in one and I've never questioned it. Is it based upon height and proportions? And I take it that each manufacturer can have a variety of length cuts and also that this will vary greatly between manufacturers?


----------



## thunderw21

wrwhiteknight said:


> You do look _quite_ tall, even by my standards.


This is a few pages late, but here's a pic from another day showing the full trousers and suede toecaps. I'm only 6'2", so not super tall but tall enough to make vintage a bit challenging to fit well.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Fun stuff again; same height as I am (roughly), though very differently dressed. I like your shoes a lot.


----------



## Jovan

Mm, you probably are a long if you're over 6', I think the suit was just a size too big with the way the shoulders were sitting. However, one of the weirdest fits I've encountered was a 40R with sleeves that were longer than most of my 40L jackets, yet it barely covered my bum.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Jovan said:


> Mm, you probably are a long if you're over 6'...


Actually, not a safe assumption at all. 
I am well over 6', and am a perfect fit in a regular, both sleeve and jacket length.

It all depends upon physiology and proportion.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


>


hello upr_crust, it is rare that I will challenge your impressive submissions but - that tie is a rather too light shade given the ensemble, no?


----------



## Shaver

Thank you to all for the generous positive comments, sincerely appreciated.



FLCracka said:


> Shaver- Looking good. Nice work. The knot is large for my taste, as I'm a FIH guy, but it seems to work with that collar and because it's tied well.





Jovan said:


> Shaver: Marvelous... but I'd still prefer a FIH or Prince Albert.


I cannot abandon my beloved half-windsor! I do try to keep the size down as much as possible, for I am not keen on large knots, but it's that inverted triangle shape I crave.



Checkerboard 13 said:


> Quite dapper indeed. Might I hazard asking, do you perhaps work in "enforcement" for a certain "syndicate?"





Brio1 said:


> The Kray twins wouldn't have dared to cross him! :icon_smile:


"I never wanted to kill, I am not naturally evil, such things I do, just to make myself more attractive to you." :icon_smile_wink:



Topsider said:


> Shaver: I can see why those are among your favorite things. You wear them well. I'd have expected a smile, though... :wink2:


Aww Topsider when I smile all my crows feet and wrinkles show up really badly.....


----------



## Shaver

thunderw21 said:


> This is a few pages late, but here's a pic from another day showing the full trousers and suede toecaps. I'm only 6'2", so not super tall but tall enough to make vintage a bit challenging to fit well.


I like it even more this time around. It's still not something I could risk personally, but it all looks very natural on you. It suggests genuine character to me, rather than just being 'a character' - if you can appreciate the difference.


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's excesses, I'm channeling my inner academic today . . .

Sports jacket, shirt, tie, hat and shoes - BB
Trousers - Riviera
PS - no name brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Burberry


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well done all around, upr-crust. However, your Ivy Cap provides the "crowning touch," both figuratively and literally! Great hat and you wear it so well.


----------



## Acct2000

Trip English said:


> I can't say for certain that you're not a long, because I don't know how that brand of suit runs compared to others, but if it's a standard long then I'd suspect you're a regular. Either way, it's too large in the shoulders (you can see where the padding extends over your shoulder and the arm dips in) and in the chest. The pants are also too baggy with too much of a break to achieve a leg line. It's beyond minor surgery so probably best to toss it back on eBay than make a hatchet job of it.
> 
> How a suit should fit is possibly one of the most exhaustively covered subjects on the internet and in magazines, so there's very little excuse for someone who cares to find themselves in an ill-fitting suit.
> 
> In purchasing tailored goods I highly recommend avoiding eBay until you've found an exact model that you know to be consistent and can therefore purchase blindly. I, for example, found my match with Ralph Lauren's Polo II cut which when I can identify online will usually spring for. Prior to that sort of exhaustive research I was lucky to find one out of every 6 garments even wearable.
> 
> So shop around in person trying things on until you've found "your model." Many brands like Brooks Brothers & Ralph Lauren offer standard cuts which they produce in a huge variety of materials year after year. This is handy for how most men shop as they can simply grab what they need without a much care for how the sizing or cut may have changed.
> 
> I also agree with Topsider that the finish of the tie is not well matched with the shirt and suit. I would also add that a pocket square should be seen as non-negotiable in a suit. Especially in a professional position. I can't understand the controversy. We're not talking about a bow tie.
> 
> I disagree with TS, though, that the shoes are an issue. I think brown shoes with a medium to light gray suit is a better match than black, though black would be technically considered correct.


I totally disagree; a pocket square is something that cannot help you with the jury, but could possibly make you look like you are "too concerned about your clothes." Also, for a lawyer in court, black shoes are far more conservative, especially with a blue or grey suit and thus far more appropriate.

You are dressing for court, not for clothing message boards.


----------



## Shaver

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I totally disagree; a pocket square is something that cannot help you with the jury, but could possibly make you look like you are "too concerned about your clothes." Also, for a lawyer in court, black shoes are far more conservative, especially with a blue or grey suit and thus far more appropriate.
> 
> You are dressing for court, not for clothing message boards.


Alternatively it could send a clear message that you hold traditional, old-fashioned even, values. People trust that in a man.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> hello upr_crust, it is rare that I will challenge your impressive submissions but - that tie is a rather too light shade given the ensemble, no?


The tie in real life had a bit more contrast to the shirt, but I can see from the photo your objection. I have the same tie in a cream color, which I rejected for exactly the reason you mention above - too light for the rest of the attire.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well done all around, upr-crust. However, your Ivy Cap provides the "crowning touch," both figuratively and literally! Great hat and you wear it so well.


With my hairline, wearing hats well is a survival skill in a New York winter .


----------



## Acct2000

Shaver said:


> Alternatively it could send a clear message that you hold traditional, old-fashioned even, values. People trust that in a man.


I don't know about in England. In America, a lot of guys tend to think that men who are too careful about how they look are frivolous in a way. Women might be a bit different. In fact, the only reason the lawyer gets away with wearing a tie is in that situation (remember, professional people find ways to keep themselve off juries in America) is that the jury knows the lawyer is in court and has to dress that way.

As far as the non-black shoes, I just don't see a judge being too impressed by shoes that are not part of the standard business uniform.

I push the envelope at work by merely wearing sport coats and ties about 30 to 50% of the time. Yesterday, I deliberately did not wear a pocket square with my sport coat and tie because of an after work social event in a small nearby town. (Only about 10% of the men there even wore ties.) My goal was to communicate, not be a person perceived as a fop. I do usually wear pocket squares if I wear coat and tie.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> The tie in real life had a bit more contrast to the shirt, but I can see from the photo your objection. I have the same tie in a cream color, which I rejected for exactly the reason you mention above - too light for the rest of the attire.


Fair point - my navy overcoat is almost black in 'real life' but appears much bluer in the photo posted here. Forgive me for having doubted you. :redface:


----------



## Shaver

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I don't know about in England. In America, a lot of guys tend to think that men who are too careful about how they look are frivolous in a way. Women might be a bit different. In fact, the only reason the lawyer gets away with wearing a tie is in that situation (remember, professional people find ways to keep themselve off juries in America) is that the jury knows the lawyer is in court and has to dress that way.
> 
> As far as the non-black shoes, I just don't see a judge being too impressed by shoes that are not part of the standard business uniform.
> 
> I push the envelope at work by merely wearing sport coats and ties about 30 to 50% of the time. Yesterday, I deliberately did not wear a pocket square with my sport coat and tie because of an after work social event in a small nearby town. (Only about 10% of the men there even wore ties.) My goal was to communicate, not be a person perceived as a fop. I do usually wear pocket squares if I wear coat and tie.


That does rather beg the question that plopping a hanky in your breast pocket is 'too careful'?

I do appreciate that it can be tough in a particular type of, shall we say, _ultra masculine_ environment to be the one that rises above the 'couldn't care less' attitude and thus be subject to the occasional ridicule. I was once asked by a fellow possessed of *ahem* 'stunningly droll wit' if I was on my way to Henley Regatta, but as he was wearing trainers with his suit then I was not so deeply wounded. Communication is the goal, absolutely. I don't like to communicate that I will be intimidated by mediocrity. :icon_smile:

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PMRuby

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I totally disagree; a pocket square is something that cannot help you with the jury, but could possibly make you look like you are "too concerned about your clothes." Also, for a lawyer in court, black shoes are far more conservative, especially with a blue or grey suit and thus far more appropriate.
> 
> You are dressing for court, not for clothing message boards.


This is correct. Earlier in my career, I tried more than a dozen cases to juries, spanning a total of many weeks' worth of work days and opportunities to get dressed when I knew people would be looking at me. I never once dreamed of wearing a pocket square. It would not be the right thing to do.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

As a trial lawyer, I can see the aversion to being too dandy before a jury. On the other hand, a white linen news fold hardly overdoes an otherwise appropriate outfit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

I am not an attorney, but having retired from a career in law enforcement, I spent a fair amount of time in various courtrooms over the course of that career. While I cannot say I was specifically looking for such, I also did not see very many attorneys sporting pocket squares in the courtrooms. The defense teams did seem to present greater extremes in their choice of dress, as I recall! I think it safe to conclude that their was a greater incidence if defense attorneys sporting a pocket square, than did the prosecutors! :icon_scratch:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

So much here overnight.

As for whether I am a long or a regular, I think I need to go get another opinion and so I will probably go to the other nice men's store in town and get an opinion. I 6'2'', but my proportions are pretty even meaning I don't have overly long legs or a really long torso, they are pretty even. My arms are pretty long however as I have a 1-2'' ape index.

As for whether I dress for the court or for the clothing forum, I must confess that right now I am dressing for the clothing forum. I am _always_ complimented on my dress locally, even when you gents tear me to shreds.

As for lawyerly dress, it actually won't matter a whit once I am graduated as I will wear robes whenever in court and thus all you will see is the bottom of my pant leg and the shoes; nothing else. Those in the US wouldn't necessarily be aware of this, but I believe they wear the same or similar outfit in the UK. We no longer wear the wig but I believe the Brits still do however.


----------



## Acct2000

Shaver said:


> That does rather beg the question that plopping a hanky in your breast pocket is 'too careful'?
> 
> I do appreciate that it can be tough in a particular type of, shall we say, _ultra masculine_ environment to be the one that rises above the 'couldn't care less' attitude and thus be subject to the occasional ridicule. I was once asked by a fellow possessed of *ahem* 'stunningly droll wit' if I was on my way to Henley Regatta, but as he was wearing trainers with his suit then I was not so deeply wounded. Communication is the goal, absolutely. I don't like to communicate that I will be intimidated by mediocrity. :icon_smile:
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .


Maybe so, when your pocket square affects only you.

However, in America, at a job interview, you run the risk of more than a few (male interviewers especially) thinking of the pocket square as dandy. The pocket square won't help you with people who don't mind the extra touch, but will destroy you with those who feel it is too much. At least in America, I'm frequently the only person with a pocket square even in situations where almost everyone is dressed up.

(For that matter, I still have never seen anyone in a bow tie other than when wearing formal clothing to be in a wedding party. I suppose Lansing, MI is not all that fashion-forward, but we are a capital city in our state and there are a lot of attorneys, accountants, goverment people and lobbyists who frequently wear suits and ties.)

In the case of my attorney, my case had better be more important to him than his fashion sense. If not, there are plenty of attorneys willing to dress appropriately who are almost certainly as good as the person they would replace. If an attorney's ego leads him to do things with his hair or clothing that will make it harder for him to get my case across, he'd better be the absolute best in the business or I don't need him (or her.)
.
.


----------



## Haffman

I agree. I would never wear a pocket square to an interview, to court or similar situation. Calls too much attention to itself. I wouldn't wear a 'louder' tie or suit fabric for the same reason.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

In the courtrooms I've been in for the last twenty years, the regrettable but undeniable fact is that a pocket square is the least of the fashion offenses (assuming arguendo it is an offense in the first place) committed by lawyers. Mismatched colors, poorly fitted suits, dreadful shoes, awful ties, and other faults that would be obvious to the ubiquitous reasonable man are far more prevalent than a well turned out man who slipped a news fold linen square in his suit. I'd rather be on top of the heap than under it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today's go. I definitely am learning, because this jacket that I thought was perfect now feels a bit loose in the shoulders, and I can see the small dimples beyond the padding; damn you all. The tie is honestly not twisted like that, don't know how that happened in the photo!


----------



## Shaver

Haffman said:


> I agree. I would never wear a pocket square to an interview, to court or similar situation. Calls too much attention to itself. I wouldn't wear a 'louder' tie or suit fabric for the same reason.


It can be a neat little strip of white that balances an ensemble.

I give up.

Do as you please. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Serious question: I ordered some pocket squares but they are yet to arrive, is it a horrible idea to use a nice white cotton napkin instead for my dinner engagement tonight?


----------



## Acct2000

A linen handkerchief that you could get at a lot of mens' stores or department stores would be much better (and much easier than trying to fold a napkin down so it will fit in your pocket.)


----------



## Topsider

Napkins are usually a lot bigger than handkerchiefs, and will be too bulky. I suppose you could cut one down, though.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

great - I'll just go get a linen one for now -


----------



## Topsider

Video: *How to Dimple a Necktie*

https://www.ehow.com/video_4957393_dimple-necktie.html


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> It can be a neat little strip of white that balances an ensemble.
> 
> I give up.
> 
> Do as you please. :icon_smile_wink:


No need for tetchiness old chap! No one is doubting that pocket squares are more sartorially pleasing, more correct even, but the issue is for me whether they are distracting. There are many things I like to wear which I choose not to wear for work - three piece suits, tie bars, braces, nice watches...I even have a different pair of glasses for work purposes!

I would love to live in times where men wear hats and women wear gloves, where these things are unremarkable. However, we don't live in those times.


----------



## Shaver

Haffman said:


> No need for tetchiness old chap! No one is doubting that pocket squares are more sartorially pleasing, more correct even, but the issue is for me whether they are distracting. There are many things I like to wear which I choose not to wear for work - three piece suits, tie bars, braces, nice watches...I even have a different pair of glasses for work purposes!
> 
> I would love to live in times where men wear hats and women wear gloves, where these things are unremarkable. However, we don't live in those times.


Oh. Doesn't the 'winky face thingy' suggest geniality as opposed to tetchiness?

If men who know better cannot be relied upon to have courage and stem the tide of mediocrity then who can? :devil:


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> Oh. Doesn't the 'winky face thingy' suggest geniality as opposed to tetchiness?
> 
> If men who know better cannot be relied upon to have courage and stem the tide of mediocrity then who can? :devil:


I agree with you. But the courtroom etc is not the place to fight the good fight - not if it detracts from the rest of your performance. I think we seem to disagree about whether it does or not ...


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> Oh. Doesn't the 'winky face thingy' suggest geniality as opposed to tetchiness?


Depends on the level of winkiness!


----------



## Shaver

Haffman said:


> I agree with you. But the courtroom etc is not the place to fight the good fight - not if it detracts from the rest of your performance. I think we seem to disagree about whether it does or not ...


I have always been acquitted so.......



Haffman said:


> Depends on the level of winkiness!


Howzat?


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> I have always been acquitted so.......
> 
> Howzat?


Clearly...a fortunate encounter with an iGent judge...


----------



## Balfour

It's fun checking in infrequently and seeing the smorgasbord of posts to reply to.(*)

On pocket squares generally, I agree with Haffman. There is a risk that in certain situations this may communicate the wrong message when you're looking to dress to maximise your effectiveness in the real world. All downside risk.

In London, for example, about 1/100 partners in major commercial law firms will wear pocket squares, and no top flight politician wears a pocket square as far as I am aware (the honourable exception being our Attorney-General, a more modest role than the US equivalent and therefore not a first rank Minister).

My own assessment is that I can get away with a pocket square most of the time, but would not wear one for an interview. With suits I rarely wear anything other than a white linen TV fold (a la SartoricallyTactical). This is not particularly common here, though - in my experience, the majority of (the tiny minority of) chaps who do wear pocket squares in London wear a puffed patterned or white silk.

On pocket squares and court, I would be much more relaxed than some of the US contributors (at least in civil practice where, thankfully, juries are pretty much unknown, save in libel actions). Robes are sometimes worn, and sometimes not. As I wrote in another thread, I think this is beneficial in depersonalising the advocate, although the wig is a nuisance.

*SatoricallyTactical* - Looks good, although I would not opt for a large paisley. I understood entirely what you were trying to communicate with the look (as you explained at The Other Place). It sounds like we have a similar approach (dressing for the real world rather than iGent points!).:wink2:

*wr* - I'm afraid I share the views that have been expressed above about the fit of the suit, and the tie being a bad choice (both in terms of colour co-ordination and sheen). I don't want to be harsh, but if that is a good look by the standards of your legal colleagues, they must be troublesomely low.

*Topsider* - In conservative dress, brown shoes with dark suits are not something the English have warmed up to that much (at least in my experience and much as I would have it otherwise): https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-formal-occasions&highlight=brown+shoes+poll

*Shaver*- Great look. I know we disagree on both the pocket square and brown shoes thing,(**) but we do seem to agree on gloves. Dark brown (regardless of shoe colour) is infinitely preferable to black. Would also prefer a FIH.

(*) Ending with a preposition just for you Gil.:icon_smile_wink:

EDIT: (**) Purely from an 'acceptability' rather than an aesthetic perspective. Aesthetically we are in complete agreement.


----------



## Shaver

Haffman said:


> Clearly...a fortunate encounter with an iGent judge...


Actually it was more, how can I put it......? Are you familiar with the phrase 'who will help the widow's son?'


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> Actually it was more, how can I put it......? Are you familiar with the phrase 'who will help the widow's son?'


Yes. That's serious winkiness... :wink2:


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Actually it was more, how can I put it......? Are you familiar with the phrase 'who will help the widow's son?'


Did you also spend a lot of time adjusting your socks ...


----------



## deandbn

upr_crust said:


> After yesterday's excesses, I'm channeling my inner academic today . . .
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, tie, hat and shoes - BB
> Trousers - Riviera
> PS - no name brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Burberry


I really like your outfit, special the matching of the bow and the PS, and I also like the monochrome of the rest of the outfit with the bright of the bow / PS


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> I
> *wr* - I'm afraid I share the views that have been expressed above about the fit of the suit, and the tie being a bad choice (both in terms of colour co-ordination and sheen). I don't want to be harsh, but if that is a good look by the standards of your legal colleagues, they must be troublesomely low.


No trouble at all, I see the weaknesses in the outfit.

I do trust that people are now arguing about US legal courtroom attire, as nobody acknowledged my reply (and it was my post that started this debate) which stated that I will be robed all of the time in court and thus that the point is moot for me.


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> nobody acknowledged my reply (and it was my post that started this debate) which stated that I will be robed all of the time in court and thus that the point is moot for me.


Well, I was going to comment about the part where you said that all anyone would see is your shoes, but I think we have adequately addressed that in another thread.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

It was the holiday party at my law firm tonight.


----------



## Topsider

^ I'm going to give you points for effort. However, the shirt and tie are too close color-wise, and the red pocket square matches nothing. If you were trying to use this to coordinate festively with your S.O.'s green dress, then I take back the points previously awarded for effort. You're not a bridesmaid.

Your tie knot is looking a bit better, though.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider said:


> ^ the red pocket square matches nothing.


My wife's dress is grey/charcoal herringbone Ralph Lauren, not green at all as the photo may suggest. Sorry the photo of the tie is from far away and you can't see the red dots.


----------



## Topsider

^ As the bumper sticker says, "If you can read this, you're too close." If it looks wrong from a normal distance, well...it's wrong.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

deleted for responding like a jerk.


----------



## Topsider

^ Is it harder than matching a pocket square?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Does the pocket square not match? Actually? Look at my second photo, which is still taken from further away than someone would stand if they were speaking to me, and you can see the dots faintly, and if my camera setting and the lighting were different you would see them clearly even from that distance.


----------



## Topsider

"Matching" requires more than a speck of similar color somewhere else in your outfit. "Matching" means an overall pleasing balance of color. A darker tie and a lighter pocket square would look much better.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

That makes total sense. Maybe try and lead with that next time.


----------



## Topsider

FWIW, I hope you and your wife enjoyed the party.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

It was our first night out alone since our daughter was born in June and even though we were exhausted by 9:00pm it was a super time. Thanks.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> My wife's dress is grey/charcoal herringbone Ralph Lauren, not green at all as the photo may suggest. Sorry the photo of the tie is from far away and you can't see the red dots.


Re PS and tie harmonising* I am inclined to allow that your choice would be good enough to satisfy my aesthetic sensibilities _*if*_ the tie was of a different (i.e. darker) ground colour.

However, might I advise that you take time to spend an hour or two stood in front of a mirror tying and retying your tie until your hands have learnt to do it right first time, every time. :icon_smile_wink:

*CuffDaddy approved synonym for the disagreeably misleading term 'matching'.

.
.
.

.


----------



## williamson

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I don't know about in England. In America, a lot of guys tend to think that men who are too careful about how they look are frivolous in a way.


I think this is true in the UK as well.


> ...a pocket square is something that cannot help you with the jury, but could possibly make you look like you are "too concerned about your clothes."


I agree; but in the UK pocket squares (except plain white ones) are more rarely worn than in the USA (if the frequency of postings about them is to be believed) while the anti-tie prejudice seems to be worse with you than with us.


> In fact, the only reason the lawyer gets away with wearing a tie is in that situation (remember, professional people find ways to keep themselve off juries in America) is that the jury knows the lawyer is in court and has to dress that way.


The bit about the tie I find amazing; but professional people certainly try to keep themselves off juries here as well!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Was everybody naked today?


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Was everybody naked today?


Yes, and it was such a shockingly foul sight that no one posted photos :biggrin:.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

upr_crust said:


> Yes, and it was such a shockingly foul sight that no one posted photos :biggrin:.


People have been equally offended by my clothes as of late!


----------



## salgy

Shirt & blazer: BB
Bow: vineyard vines
Pants: Pendleton blackwatch from the exchange 
Shoes: burgundy AE PA's


----------



## wrwhiteknight

great stuff Salgy!


----------



## Anthony Charton

God I haven't posted here in ages, but I regularly check the thread, always very enthusiastically.

Salgy: Lot the greatest fan of the patterns but very good knot. And a good knot makes half the bow tie.

Shaver: Loving the overcoat- great fit and solid sense of harmony throughout.



wrwhiteknight said:


> My wife's dress is grey/charcoal herringbone Ralph Lauren, not green at all as the photo may suggest. Sorry the photo of the tie is from far away and you can't see the red dots.


I really like the ideas behind the outfit- blending stripes, dots, and a solid. I do think that there are a few issues, though:
The tie is very good, but I wouldn't wear it with a plain white shirt. A very light Oxford blue, perhaps, and I think it would best go with a lighter suit. I appreciate the intention behind the square, but I don't think the folding is ideal. A puff might in my humple opinion be better. Lastly, the suit looks slightly on the long side when it comes to the sleeves and the trousers. (But again, mere suggestions.) Oh, and I quite like your cufflinks too.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Anthony Charton said:


> I really like the ideas behind the outfit- blending stripes, dots, and a solid. I do think that there are a few issues, though:
> The tie is very good, but I wouldn't wear it with a plain white shirt. A very light Oxford blue, perhaps, and I think it would best go with a lighter suit. I appreciate the intention behind the square, but I don't think the folding is ideal. A puff might in my humple opinion be better. Lastly, the suit looks slightly on the long side when it comes to the sleeves and the trousers. (But again, mere suggestions.) Oh, and I quite like your cufflinks too.


Thanks, that all makes sense.

Those _are_ my favorite cufflinks which were handed down to me from my father but which were originally made for my maternal-great-grandfather in the 1930's or 1940's.


----------



## salgy

Anthony Charton said:


> Salgy: Lot the greatest fan of the patterns but very good knot. And a good knot makes half the bow tie.


Thanks... In trying to get in the holiday spirit, I must say I am utterly disappointed in the Christmassy bow ties that are out there... This one bothered me the least :biggrin2:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. It isn't a real "Christmassy bow tie" until you find one that lights up...literally. Now that's a Christmas tie!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Just studying today:

Sweater: wool by Bellissimo
Shirt: flannel brown, grey, blue, yellow, green, pink by Ralph Lauren
Pants: grey corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Boots: vintage Timberland


----------



## wrwhiteknight

And now out to get some coffee and walk the dog......and then more studying.

Vintage tweed from my father.


----------



## Topsider

salgy said:


> Thanks... In trying to get in the holiday spirit, I must say I am utterly disappointed in the Christmassy bow ties that are out there... This one bothered me the least :biggrin2:


Have you looked at Beau Ties? They have a whole section of 'em.

https://www.beautiesltd.com/category/new-bow-ties


----------



## salgy

Topsider said:


> Have you looked at Beau Ties?


yeah, unfortunately, i didn't like one enough to buy it at full price :biggrin2:

i have my eye on a few i will hopefully snatch up after xmas at a deep discount


----------



## salgy

Long week... Thankfully I have tomorrow off... Started the day dressed like Santa & ended the day like this:

Suit BB charcoal Birdseye (?)
Shirt BB
Tie Coach
Not shown black AE PA's




Hopefully my tie knot is acceptable... I only wear a long tie at most once a month...


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Nice look Salgy. Is that a Coach tie? It's very youthful and Euro styled with the branding.


----------



## upthewazzu

Not a fan of the coach tie, or logos at all. If they want me to wear their crap, they can pay me to do it (not the other way around).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Yeah, well its not my style either, but I'm young, and thus I look overly trendy wearing such a thing. I think Salgy looks modern and sleek in the tie (and I'm guessing by his beard that he is not in his 20's).


----------



## salgy

wrwhiteknight said:


> Nice look Salgy. Is that a Coach tie? It's very youthful and Euro styled with the branding.





upthewazzu said:


> Not a fan of the coach tie, or logos at all. If they want me to wear their crap, they can pay me to do it (not the other way around).


Tie was a gift from the wife years ago... Just can't bring myself to get rid of it... I rarely wear it... like once a year, in December, just for the holidayish color mainly...


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Well, as I said, you look sharp. Definitely good to keep and utilize gifts as well.


----------



## upr_crust

A challenging day for which to dress - inclement weather in NYC, warmer than normal for December (highs around 15C/60F), and I'm to meet a fellow poster from That Other Website. I hope that I'm not over-insulated (no overcoat/raincoat today - hat and umbrella only), and that I'll pass muster with my lunch guest.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Ferragamo
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I haven't seen you wear a novelty or emblematic tie that I can remember, but it looks quite nice (those are saddle bags correct?).

And pass Muster? Yes, I'm sure you will, actually, whoever this notorious Mr. Muster is I'm sure you are much better dressed than he is!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I believe the "emblems" on upr crust's tie are English Saddles.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^yes, you'll notice that is how I identified them. Am I to take it that saddles are _not_ considered novelty or emblematic?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Not to be argumentative, but your post (#22917) reads, "those are saddle bags correct? I was simply pointing out that they are saddles, not saddle bags, but perhaps I'm confused? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Not to be argumentative, but your post (#22917) reads, "those are saddle bags correct? I was simply pointing out that they are saddles, not saddle bags, but perhaps I'm confused? :icon_scratch:


I think they are saddles too.

But, which end of the horse points forwards again? :tongue2:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL...not really sure. I will pass your question on to our daughters. They were the ones that rode. My duties were limited to swamping stalls regularly and occasionally grooming and tacking-up the horses, before the daughters rode, and paying all the bills associated with their hobby! I was not and remain not a fan of riding.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, WR, eagle, and Shaver. Yes, the tie is "emblematic", in the manner that ties from Ferragamo create repeat patterns with the repetition of certain motifs (the motifs currently are much smaller - this tie is some 17-20 years old). 

The upwardly flaring end of the saddle is pointed towards the rear end of the horse, I believe (not that I've ever ridden a horse, mind you).


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^yes, you'll notice that is how I identified them. Am I to take it *that saddles are not considered novelty *or emblematic?


It's nothing to do with saddles, or pheasants, or elephants. It's to do with taste and understatement. The emblem on upr's tie (like some - but not all - Ferragamo ties) blends into the background so as to look like any small patterned tie from a reasonable distance. Even in the up-close picture you still need to concentrate to make out the emblem. As a result it is - relatively speaking - subtle and understated (whimsical if you like). A little like a gentle bit of pleasant background noise (like waves at the coast), rather than a high decibel blast (like a pheasant powered pneumatic drill!).:devil: But I suspect (as with a number of your combinations) you do in fact know that, despite what you post here.

Visible pheasants would look okay in very specific contexts: i.e. very casual sporty (i.e. a tie for a hacking jacket if you were going shooting), and not on a complex background.

https://www.cordings.co.uk/menswear/accessories/ties/hunting-pheasant-silk-tie.html

Not something I would ever wear, even in that context, though. A plain navy wool tie would be infinitely preferable.


----------



## Jovan

Man, you guys need to stop bagging on WR so much!

sartoriallytactical: Is the shirt a purple gingham? I would have gone with a navy tie instead, personally, but you pull that off nicely.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Jovan said:


> Man, you guys need to stop bagging on WR so much!
> 
> sartoriallytactical: Is the shirt a purple gingham? I would have gone with a navy tie instead, personally, but you pull that off nicely.


It's purple gingham and an "eggplant" grenafaux from The Tie Bar.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Love the combo Sartorial.


----------



## Topsider

"A sheepdog in sheep's clothing."

Are you carrying?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour: I like that pheasant tie; definitely sharp.

Eagle: yes you are correct, I did type my comment incorrectly.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour said:


> https://www.cordings.co.uk/menswear/accessories/ties/hunting-pheasant-silk-tie.html


What would pheasants and foxes in hunting attire shoot at? I sort of like the shotgun shell ties -- I'd seriously consider one if I hunted.


----------



## heldentenor

I love purple gingham because it carries purple and all shades of blue in ties and works with all of my jackets--gray, navy, black, or sage green. Love it, sartoriallytactical!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Topsider said:


> "A sheepdog in sheep's clothing."
> 
> Are you carrying?


Except at the courthouse.


----------



## A.L.Z.

Gentlemen, it was 30F this evening, feeling like 15F. Tomorrow morning will be 22F, feeling like 10F.

A couple of years ago, you were feeling whimsical...You saw a magnificent, top-of-the-line full-length mink in your favorite color (dark ranch), style (double-breasted), and silhouette. A persuasive salesman slipped it on you, it fit like couture. As you stroked the plush fur, you saw the pelts were soft, shiny, and supple, and you felt warm and elegant. Next thing you know, you are having your initials monogrammed in the silk lining, and have been talked into a custom-ordered matching hat with the same pelts.

That was then. This is now. Would you wear it?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Wouldn't wear the mink even if you bought it for me and paid me an hourly wage. 

I tried out two of my new pocket squares: how did I do?


----------



## poorboy

The second one is too matchy matchy.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

poorboy said:


> The second one is too matchy matchy.


Agreed. Also, you need to work on your fold. If this is a TV fold you're going for, it is not crisp enough and does not fit the pocket well.
...Also, I personally would not use a TV fold for a colored PS.

I believe Sam Hober's site has some PS folding tutorials. Take a look to work on your TV fold, and while you're there, try out some others for the colored square. (Don't worry, you don't have to wear the non-TV folds out... yet... Just try some and post them. We can promise not to tell.)

By the way, your tie is askew.

Still a way to go, but you're making progress toward a more put-together look.
Take a look at the details of upr's clothing when he posts. They are always correct, and I would guess that he attends to them without conscious thought. His tie is always well-tied, centered and dimpled. His PS, no matter what fold (or puff) is done right. His clothing fits well, drapes well, is well-pressed, etc.

While almost all of this may seem foreign and awkward at first, it is like any discipline, such as playing a sport or an instrument. At first it is conscious and difficult, but with practice (much practice) one eventually becomes fluent... then fluid. 
Keep at it. You'll become adept in time.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Wouldn't wear the mink even if you bought it for me and paid me an hourly wage.
> 
> I tried out two of my new pocket squares: how did I do?


That PS is an *exact *match to the tie. Promise me, _cross your heart and promise me_, that you will never do this again.

Opinions will vary on this but I really rather like the apperance of a casually stuffed pocket square. Always ensure, though, that if one side is peeking out a little more than the other then it is the far left side.

Both this and your latest contribution to the Trad forum show considerable improvement. :icon_smile:


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shaver said:


> Opinions will vary on this but I really rather like the apperance of a casually stuffed pocket square.


Shhhhhh! 
(So do I, but you don't want to frighten the lad. Let him ease into this with the "safe" TV fold. ...He will very soon become bored and decide on his own to broaden his horizons.)


----------



## Shaver

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Shhhhhh!
> (So do I, but you don't want to frighten the lad. Let him ease into this with the "safe" TV fold. ...He will very soon become bored and decide on his own to broaden his horizons.)


Mum's the word. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Balfour

A.L.Z. said:


> You saw a magnificent, top-of-the-line full-length mink in your favorite color (dark ranch), style (double-breasted), and silhouette. A persuasive salesman slipped it on you, *it fit like couture*. As you stroked the plush fur, ...


There's a separate forum for women's fashion.


----------



## Balfour

wr: TV folded white linen can look good. An illustration of Shaver's point (courtesy of Manton):








Silk is only worth wearing in as a puffed square, and should never match the tie.

Points up looks very contrived, in my view (the previous red square).


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> There's a separate forum for women's fashion.


Not only that, I'm certain this coat has been submitted for our critique a number of times over the past six years.......


----------



## upr_crust

It's been good to see that people have been chatting in my absence, about people and things other than myself.

For silk pocket squares, to get the fold that you see on me today, I simply fold the square into three points (folding it diagonally three times, each fold a little offset), then stuff it, points end down, into my pocket, and play with it a bit. It makes a modest pouf, and is easily adjusted, and it tends to stay where it's been poufed (not always an easy thing with a silk pocket square).

Yesterday's rain is finally ending, and I've decided to assay something a bit more complete than yesterday's look.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Paul Staurt
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


----------



## Shaver

Sublime colour work, as ever, upr. 

To my mind, there is no better looking shirt than one with light blue and white stripes spaced exactly as yours are. 

A first rate ensemble, from scarf to braces - and every point inbetween.


----------



## The Rambler

I believe the proper word for the ps fold upr is sporting is "puff." "Pouf" has an entirely different meaning, as our English friends can attest.


----------



## Shaver

The Rambler said:


> I believe the proper word for the ps fold upr is sporting is "puff." "Pouf" has an entirely different meaning, as our English friends can attest.


I have encountered this slang word in assorted variant spellings, but as education and bigotry are so often mutually exclusive then this inconsistency has never surprised me.

To avoid any misunderstanding: I am in no way intending to associate my respected fellow member Rambler with bigotry, merely commenting on the vernacular.


----------



## upthewazzu

Shoes and socks


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> That PS is an *exact *match to the tie. Promise me, _cross your heart and promise me_, that you will never do this again.


A fellow student accosted me at a party a month ago and went: 'Nice blazer [it was an odd jacket]; your square should match the tie.' I reacted in a similar fashion to yours.

This being said, individually the two items are eminently wearable. I also favour a casual puff- if this was what shaver was referring to. And I agree, your style is growing more commendable every day.

Upr-crust: If I may, the overcoat sleeves look a little on the long side to me, and the tie isn't quite to my taste, but this put aside it is, unsurprisingly, spot-on.


----------



## upr_crust

Today is a day of new acquisitions, the major one being today's suit, MTM from Brooks Bros. The tie was acquired on my recent trip to London, as were the cufflinks, and the hat was an early Xmas present from my partner. Note that the inclusion of braces occurred prior to realizing that BB hadn't put in brace buttons (an error I will have corrected in due time).

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## lbv2k

^^^
Wonderful as usual, upr !!!


----------



## Howard

pink shirt with black dress pants and black loafers.


----------



## jwlester

Not one to normally comment here, but wonderful shoes again upr! I like these almost as much as those from two days ago. Unfortunately, when I look at the harris website, I see nothing so classic and restrained. All crazy colors and exaggerated chisel toes.

cheers


----------



## upr_crust

I am unsure, but I believe that Barney's may have (or may have had) an arrangement with Harris to make a line of shoes exclusively for them, with some constraints as to style. Barney's in NYC recently greatly expanded the space for their shoe departments (now women's and men's shoes occupy the entirety of the fifth floor), but have, oddly enough, reduced the number of styles each different brand features, and yes, the shoes shown this season for Harris were not to my taste, as I remember.



jwlester said:


> Not one to normally comment here, but wonderful shoes again upr! I like these almost as much as those from two days ago. Unfortunately, when I look at the harris website, I see nothing so classic and restrained. All crazy colors and exaggerated chisel toes.
> 
> cheers


----------



## salgy

I hate following upr... But here goes... Also taking this opportunity to try a new picture app on my iPhone, here's to hoping it works!

Overcoat: BB
Shirt: BB
Suit: BB really faint pow (?)
Bow: JAB
Shoes: AE Byron


----------



## upr_crust

If this is your average posting, you should have no worries posting after me - perhaps I should have a bit of trepidation posting after you .



salgy said:


> I hate following upr... But here goes... Also taking this opportunity to try a new picture app on my iPhone, here's to hoping it works!
> 
> Overcoat: BB
> Shirt: BB
> Suit: BB really faint pow (?)
> Bow: JAB
> Shoes: AE Byron


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Well, while Salgy and Upr fight over who looks better or worse than the other dapper gent, I shall humbly stumble through......

I really just wanted to wear a new-to-me-tie, a vintage Michelson's of London. I have shown the close-up with the hopes that you can see the way it matches the Lorenzini shirt which is alternating lime and lavender stripes, but I think the shirt mainly just comes across as lavender/mauve which is fine. 

I'm not happy with the fit of this shirt, but I hadn't noticed before as I always wear it under a sweater or a jacket and thus hadn't noticed the extra material in the arms and chest.....darn you all for teaching me how stuff should properly fit!

I'm just studying around the house today so for those who worry about my footwear, I am wearing LLBean flannel lined slippers!


----------



## Shaver

salgy said:


> I hate following upr... But here goes... Also taking this opportunity to try a new picture app on my iPhone, here's to hoping it works!
> 
> Overcoat: BB
> Shirt: BB
> Suit: BB really faint pow (?)
> Bow: JAB
> Shoes: AE Byron


Hello Salgy, difficult to be 100% accurate given the constraints of the 'self-shot' but the jacket appears to fit you just-so. Gorgeous looking shoes, too.


----------



## upthewazzu

wrwhiteknight: You are correct, the shirt is too big. Look at the shoulder seams and see how they are drooping down your arms, plus the bunches or fabric around your forearms and through the body of the shirt. The tie is, um, unique. Probably not something I'd wear though.


----------



## salgy

Shaver said:


> Hello Salgy, difficult to be 100% accurate given the constraints of the 'self-shot' but the jacket appears to fit you just-so. Gorgeous looking shoes, too.


I blame any perceived fit issues on the self shot! It actually fits really well (at least I think so!)... I will try to get someone to snap a pic later for confirmation


----------



## Shaver

salgy said:


> I blame any perceived fit issues on the self shot! It actually fits really well (at least I think so!)... I will try to get someone to snap a pic later for confirmation


Sorry Salgy, 'just-so' may not translate into American? :redface: Allow me to re-phrase - It looks as if it fits really well.


----------



## FLMike

salgy said:


> I blame any perceived fit issues on the self shot! It actually fits really well (at least I think so!)... I will try to get someone to snap a pic later for confirmation


Salgy, I know that Shaver's fancy phraseology can sometimes be confusing to us common folk, but if I'm not mistaken, he was saying that the jacket fits you well. "just-so", as opposed to "just so-so". At least I think "so"....


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Salgy, I know that Shaver's fancy phraseology can sometimes be confusing to us common folk, but if I'm not mistaken, he was saying that the jacket fits you well. "just-so", as opposed to "just so-so". At least I think "so"....


Aww c'mon! 'Just-so' is not _so_ fancy........ you old so-and-so. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## salgy

Shaver said:


> Sorry Salgy, 'just-so' may not translate into American? :redface: Allow me to re-phrase - It looks as if it fits really well.





FLCracka said:


> Salgy, I know that Shaver's fancy phraseology can sometimes be confusing to us common folk, but if I'm not mistaken, he was saying that the jacket fits you well. "just-so", as opposed to "just so-so". At least I think "so"....


my apologies... :biggrin2: i completely mis-read Shavers initial comment & perceived it as a negative... since i was probably, subconsciously, expecting to get slammed by most here [especially Shaver] for my lack of PS :icon_pale:


----------



## crocto

This is my first post. Hope you like it. Sorry for the crappy cell phone quality.

Suit: Jos. A. Bank.
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826 (Lord & Taylor house brand)
Links: Burberry


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^photo?


----------



## Balfour

Photo's in the blue linked text.

Not loving it. What shade is the suit? Black or dark charcoal?

A shirt with that pattern should not be worn with a dark suit (or at all to be honest).


----------



## Shaver

^ I'm with Mr B, here.

Also the colour of that belt worries me deeply. I'm praying that the shoes do not match it.......


----------



## Balfour

I thought you liked brown shoes with dark suits, S?:biggrin2::devil:


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> I thought you liked brown shoes with dark suits, S?:biggrin2::devil:


_*Dark*_ brown, as well you know.

Trouble causer. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## crocto

It's actually a navy suit. I know cell phone cameras. The shoes and belt are both dark brown and match. I'm surprised about the shirt as I've received many compliments on it.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> _*Dark*_ brown, as well you know.
> 
> Trouble causer. :icon_smile_wink:


Guilty.:biggrin2:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The shirt is nice, but very casual, and thus not "suitable" hahahahaha seriously though. 

I also doubt that the belt and shoes are dark brown, as if the suit is navy (but appears darker), then I don't see how the camera made the suit seem darker while at the same time making the belt seem lighter. All of that is just to say that darker brown would look better.

All of this being said, thank you for joining the forum, and I hope that you will stick around and keep posting. We (and I in particular) need more young folks to keep the place busy and so that the geriatric sartorialites :devil: do not run out of people to pick on (and right now I am the main source of fodder).:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> I'm just studying around the house today so for those who worry about my footwear, I am wearing LLBean flannel lined slippers!


With a tie...?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour: I like your new avatar; it reminds me of Walter Cronkite for some reason (in a very good way).

Topsider: Yes.


----------



## Topsider

Well, if you're going to wear slippers with a tie, you picked the right tie. Neither should be worn out of the house.


----------



## Topsider

crocto said:


> It's actually a navy suit. I know cell phone cameras. The shoes and belt are both dark brown and match. I'm surprised about the shirt as I've received many compliments on it.


Never trust the compliments of random (non-clothing enthusiast) people. Most folks will comment on something just because it stands out, good or bad.

That being said, I have no objections to the shirt itself, but successfully matching it with the appropriate tie and pocket square will not be for the faint of heart. It might fare better with an odd jacket and trousers than a suit.

Case in point, regardless of color, the tie is too dark for that suit, and the belt is too casual for any suit.

Consider a pocket square. And, show us your shoes. They can make or break an outfit.

Posting pics as opposed to links would be better, too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Trip English

Hand in pocket = sleeves too long. Oldest selfie trick in the book.


----------



## upr_crust

Rounding out my week of double-breasted suits, the last of the three of them.

A mixed bag of a day - an early morning meeting, a day of administrative nit-picking, then an office holiday party. Let me hope that I survive all three.

Suit, tie, overcoat, and scarf - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Bexley
Hat - Selentino


----------



## deandbn

IMO if you going with this shirt, I would replace the tie with Dark Red, shoes and belt with dark (reddish) brown, and add a white TV fold linen PS.

Also when taking a pic in the mirror please try to ensure that the camera is not directly in front of your collar / tie knot.

Tip: Use the front alternative camera on the phone so you can see the contents of the pic on the screen. The pic will also now not be reversed. Hold the phone in the left hand taking the pic 45 angle across your left chest and Pocket Square giving viewers a 3/4 view at your collar and tie.

Excellent outfit for first post though, very neat and smart.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Rounding out my week of double-breasted suits, the last of the three of them.
> 
> A mixed bag of a day - an early morning meeting, a day of administrative nit-picking, then an office holiday party. Let me hope that I survive all three.
> 
> Suit, tie, overcoat, and scarf - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> PS - RLPL
> Shoes - Bexley
> Hat - Selentino


Wonderful full-length overcoat, upr, very stately. The hat and scarf compliment the coat splendidly.

A well chosen and appropriately subdued PS.

I am undecided re the cufflink and tie combination, though.....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Coat - grey, knee length, wool, concealed buttons
Jacket - 2B brown based herrignbone tweed, leather buttons
Waistcoat - dark green cord - leather buttons 
Shirt - white OCBD
Tie - purple base, thin, alternating, widely spaced, maroon and silver stripes
Trousers - sand, thin wale cords
Footwear - brown suede dessies


----------



## salgy

Upr, love the tie... Have the same one as a bow!

Tonight I have an executive committee meeting, so since I am going to be seeing my 6 bosses, tried to dress a little nicer... This is my first attempt a wearing braces in a color other than black... Didn't really know what to match them to, but assumed the tie was a good place to start... The only thing that "bothers" me about them is the brown leather hardware with my black shoes, but since I never take my jacket off, I can live with it.

Shirt: BB
Tie: beau ties ltd
Braces: trafalger
Shoes: AE PA's
Suit: BB black fleece... Splurge from this summer... Beautiful suit, dark charcoal with a faint mid-grey pinstripe... Working cuffs... All the bells & whistles


----------



## The Rambler

Salgy: the unbuttoned cuff button. We have discussed this in the past. Some like (or don't mind) it, but others dislike it extremely, as a form of showing off. Nobody dislikes having all cuff buttons buttoned. For a meeting with 6 bosses, that you are carefully preparing for, the safer course is to keep all buttons done up. Otherwise, an outstanding look, very well done.


----------



## drlivingston

Upper: Dapper and (in the arms-crossed photo) just a subtle amount of sprezzatura.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Wonderful full-length overcoat, upr, very stately. The hat and scarf compliment the coat splendidly.
> 
> A well chosen and appropriately subdued PS.
> 
> I am undecided re the cufflink and tie combination, though.....





salgy said:


> Upr, love the tie... Have the same one as a bow!





drlivingston said:


> Upper: Dapper and (in the arms-crossed photo) just a subtle amount of sprezzatura.


Thank you gentlemen. Shaver, as for your comment in re: tie/cufflink combo, you are not alone in questioning it - I am a little iffy on it as well, but sometimes one just has to go with the flow, regardless of second-guessing oneself.


----------



## salgy

The Rambler said:


> Salgy: the unbuttoned cuff button. We have discussed this in the past.


Rambler, rest assured it has been rebuttoned... The unbuttoning was just for the picture for those who skip over or don't read the description... I am firmly in the don't unbutton your cuffs camp


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: Splendid get-up all around. The double-breasted suits flatter you very much.

Salgy: That bow is one of my favorites to date.

Today, just studying again, but also walking around for some errands. I am hosting a holiday party at my home this evening and thus must put the books down a bit and get things ready.

*Jacket:* vintage Strathmore tweed (from my father) - (the shoulders on this jacket are falling apart and I need to take it to a tailor to see if they can be fixed - not happy with the fit there)
*Shirt: *burgundy/silver twill by Lorenzini
*Tie:* vintage silk for Strathmore by Anderson little (from my father)
*Pants:* heavy cotton twill leather trimmed by Ralph lauren
*Shoes: *ecco barcelona dark brown suede semi-brogue


----------



## Balfour

The Rambler said:


> Salgy: the unbuttoned cuff button. We have discussed this in the past. Some like (or don't mind) it, *but others dislike it extremely, as a form of showing off*. Nobody dislikes having all cuff buttons buttoned. For a meeting with 6 bosses, that you are carefully preparing for, the safer course is to keep all buttons done up. *Otherwise, an outstanding look, very well done.*


This (both bits - I like your approach a lot, salgy).

CuffDaddy in 5 ... 4 ... 3 ....:wink2:

EDIT: Seen your response to R, but will leave the post up for the second bit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wrwhiteknight said:


> Today, just studying again, but also walking around for some errands. I am hosting a holiday party at my home this evening and thus must put the books down a bit and get things ready.
> 
> *Jacket:* vintage Strathmore tweed (from my father) - (the shoulders on this jacket are falling apart and I need to take it to a tailor to see if they can be fixed - not happy with the fit there)
> *Shirt: *burgundy/silver twill by Lorenzini
> *Tie:* vintage silk for Strathmore by Anderson little (from my father)
> *Pants:* heavy cotton twill leather trimmed by Ralph lauren
> *Shoes: *ecco barcelona dark brown suede semi-brogue


A white shirt and your new to you AE's would help an otherwise improved and understated performance today.

The cranberry in the shirt clashes with the red bits in the tie.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Thanks for the feedback. Sadly my Allen Edmonds haven't arrived yet! As soon as they have, you won't see me in anything else.


----------



## crocto

Thanks everyone for their advice. I'm unable to find instructions on how to upload a picture directly. Any help with that would be great.

I used a real camera this time.

Suit: Jos. A. Bank
Shirt: Michael Kors
Tie: Ted Baker


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^The tie, shirt, suit combo are much much better today, and even excellent in my opinion. I really like the tie and your knot and dimple are good.

It does seem that your sleeves may be a bit long judging by the fabric bulging, and this is a problem I am currently facing with my jackets as well.

Belt is still too informal for a suit


----------



## Balfour

Click the image icon, "From Computer", "Select File". Double left click on picture when inserted to resize etc.

Prefer this look. Spots slightly too big for my taste. Would prefer plain pale blue shirt (a plain burgundy tie would would be one of many ties that would work very well with that shirt).

Echo Shaver's comments yesterday on belt.


----------



## Shaver

crocto said:


> Thanks everyone for their advice. I'm unable to find instructions on how to upload a picture directly. Any help with that would be great.
> 
> I used a real camera this time.
> 
> Suit: Jos. A. Bank
> Shirt: Michael Kors
> Tie: Ted Baker


A blue and white narrow stripe shirt is the perfect choice - much smarter. Tie knot is a little too large but the cuilliere is good. An eminently more professional appearance than your previous submission.


----------



## salgy

Balfour said:


> Double left click on picture when inserted to resize etc.


THANK YOU BALFOUR!

i has taken me almost 4 YEARS to figure that out... i feel like such a dumba$$...


----------



## Balfour

salgy said:


> THANK YOU BALFOUR!
> 
> i has taken me almost 4 YEARS to figure that out... i feel like such a dumba$$...


Me too - I had to ask someone else a few weeks ago!


----------



## upr_crust

Something relatively relaxed for a Friday in the holiday season. Please note that I fully acknowledge that I am violating the "no loafers with a suit" law, and that my PS is too matchy-matchy with my tie.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Aquascutum
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - no name brand
Shoes - BB Peals
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Barney's
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Something relatively relaxed for a Friday in the holiday season. Please note that I fully acknowledge that I am violating the "no loafers with a suit" law, and that my PS is too matchy-matchy with my tie.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Aquascutum
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - BB Peals
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Barney's
> Hat - Selentino


This is probably my least favourite of your recent submissions upr. I expect you know why (bright red plain tie, loafers with suit etc) and indeed you acknowledge these, what may be considered by some, 'transgressions' in your introduction. I am also not keen on embroidered initials, but each to their own.

You may draw some comfort from this criticism in that, at the very least, you are now able to know for certain that my usually glowing praise is considered and honest.

Further I will be submitting to the thread myself later today, so you can 'sink your teeth' into me by way of revenge. :icon_smile_wink:

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## eagle2250

salgy said:


> THANK YOU BALFOUR!
> 
> i has taken me almost 4 YEARS to figure that out... i feel like such a dumba$$...





Balfour said:


> Me too - I had to ask someone else a few weeks ago!


Gentlemen: Take heart. Some of us have yet to even be able to get a picture to post! Resizing one is truly an artful evolution, from our perspective.


----------



## Shaver

One of my favourite combinations. Suitable for anything from a country walk to a matinee theatre performance.









Shirt - brushed cotton tattersall.

Trousers - moleskin, with a proper rise

Shoes - quarter brogues

Jacket - mid weight tweed

Pocket square - green paisley

'Close up's to follow.


----------



## Shaver

Closer view of individual items








Close up of tweed's weave


----------



## Pentheos

You could hurt someone with the crease in those pants!

Nicely done.


----------



## upr_crust

I didn't expect that today's submission would have been the most favourite of anyone, and an honest opinion is always welcome. As it is, I had the monogram done without knowing that the scale of it would be quite so large (Tyrwhitt's monogramming service is obviously for the near-sighted - a mistake that I will not make again).

As for "sinking my teeth", I will only expose my fangs if your attire truly offends my sensibilities .



Shaver said:


> This is probably my least favourite of your recent submissions upr. I expect you know why (bright red plain tie, loafers with suit etc) and indeed you acknowledge these, what may be considered by some, 'transgressions' in your introduction. I am also not keen on embroidered initials, but each to their own.
> 
> You may draw some comfort from this criticism in that, at the very least, you are now able to know for certain that my usually glowing praise is considered and honest.
> 
> Further I will be submitting to the thread myself later today, so you can 'sink your teeth' into me by way of revenge. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .


----------



## crocto

Those shoes are very nice. I'm having trouble reading the label. Who's the maker?


----------



## Balfour

Great effort, Shaver. I adopt a similar look often myself. The jacket, shirt, square and trousers all pull together in those beautiful autumnal country colours.

Please don't tell me that all fitted off the rack without alterations (save for trouser length)? If so you are a lucky chap indeed.

If I was going to be really churlish and find something to mention (to prove that I had studied the post properly more than anything else), I might question whether the jacket sleeves are very slightly too long?

Also interested in details on the shoes, although I spy the Herring moniker.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6215
> 
> Closer view of individual items


The lighting in the photo of you standing doesn't draw out this excellent combination of color and pattern.


----------



## Langham

Nice tweed, Shaver.


----------



## Balfour

Upr, as with Shaver, this comment is in the context of my considerable appreciation of your contributions to this thread generally. For my taste, the tie is too bright. A bright, fire-engine red tie tends to dominate the rest of the outfit too much in my view. A wine or burgundy would be more attractive, to me at least. (Although I am glad that it is not shiny - repp I take it?)


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver's shoes are from Herrings, which has a web site, selling their own brand of shoes, as well as all of the major UK brands.

As it is, I can't fault Shaver's attire for today - certainly not his shoes, as I bought some very similar from Crockett & Jones when I was in London last month.



crocto said:


> Those shoes are very nice. I'm having trouble reading the label. Who's the maker?


----------



## upr_crust

Observation duly noted, and yes, the tie is a repp, and yes, a tie in this color in a satin weave would be quite over the top.



Balfour said:


> Upr, as with Shaver, this comment is in the context of my considerable appreciation of your contributions to this thread generally. For my taste, the tie is too bright. A bright, fire-engine red tie tends to dominate the rest of the outfit too much in my view. A wine or burgundy would be more attractive, to me at least. (Although I am glad that it is not shiny - repp I take it?)


----------



## salgy

Shaver - love the shoes!

Today's submission:
Shirt: BB
bow: BB
suit: BB navy blue birds eye
Shoes: AE PA's in dark brown


----------



## Brio1

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6215
> 
> Closer view of individual items
> 
> View attachment 6214
> 
> Close up of tweed's weave


A fine tweed indeed. Mr. Evelyn Waugh would have been delighted to wear this jacket.


----------



## Langham

Brio1 said:


> A fine tweed indeed. Mr. Evelyn Waugh would have been delighted to wear this jacket.


----------



## Brio1

Langham said:


>


K Street's photograph (Trad Forum) from the 13th of December actually brought the cover of this book to mind. :icon_study:


----------



## Balfour

Brio1 said:


> K Street's photograph (Trad Forum) from the 13th of December actually brought the cover of this book to mind. :icon_study:


Me too.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: While a little out of your normal character in terms of tone (more _pop _than _flow_), I think todays submission is fantastic as always.

Shaver: Although you do not post often, I am always impressed by your fit.

Todays go (my apologies for the lighting/shadows around my body in the first shot).
Sweater: merino wool by Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Jack lipson
Tie: Dion 
Pants: Calvin Klein
Shoes: suede semi-brogue by Ecco


----------



## lbv2k

Shaver said:


> One of my favourite combinations. Suitable for anything from a country walk to a matinee theatre performance.
> 
> View attachment 6213
> 
> 
> Shirt - brushed cotton tattersall.
> 
> Trousers - moleskin, with a proper rise
> 
> Shoes - quarter brogues
> 
> Jacket - mid weight tweed
> 
> Pocket square - green paisley
> 
> 'Close up's to follow.


Very nicely done Shaver.


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> Thanks everyone for their advice. I'm unable to find instructions on how to upload a picture directly. Any help with that would be great.
> 
> I used a real camera this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Jos. A. Bank
> Shirt: Michael Kors
> Tie: Ted Baker


To the left of where you store your pic in tinyurl, it says

Grab Your Code

Then...

IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards

[..G]https://i46.tinypic.com/sd1ms7.jpg[/..G]

(I took the IM's out so it would not show as a picture for a second time)

Just copy it and paste it into your message here like i have done.


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6215
> 
> Closer view of individual items
> 
> View attachment 6214
> 
> Close up of tweed's weave


Nice choices, Shaver. Quite a coherent outfit.


----------



## Jovan

I agree. Shaver does English style very well.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Really nice stuff. The colour palette is varied and prominent without being obtrusive, and the pocket square and tie work very well together in compliment to the jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix

'20s themed party


----------



## Trip English

This thread is picking up steam. Nice work, gents.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Super stuff Orgetorix, and your lady looks lovely.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orgetorix said:


> '20s themed party
> 
> Congratulations, this is splendid.
> (The bow tie looks slightly like a clip-on, but I'm going to assume that it isn't one.


And for my second ever submission here (I really should post more given that I critique aplenty)

A slightly dandified take on an academic outfit as I have an examination in a few hours.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/bild4g.png/

Pray excuse the mediocre quality, I left my decent camera at home.

Shirt- tunic with semi-stiff spread collar
Jacket- English tweed that I had altered (feel free to hate it, I realise it isn't for every palate). 3-button, by the way.
Jumper- Samuel Windsor, brown Merino wool
Tie- A gift from a Venitian friend
Poquet square- Robert Talbott
Cufflinks- Vintage, from my benevolent grandfather

(Also wearing light taupe moleskin trousers, Argyle socks and tan leather brogues, but couldn't get a decent photo.)
This sums up some of my quirks: silk and cufflinks with tweed, spread collars, and the windsor knot without a dimple.


----------



## heldentenor

I, for one, like it a lot despite its unabashed loudness. I presume you're at St. Andrews, by the way? What is your course of study? I spent a semester there as an exchange student during my undergraduate days.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Ah ah, many thanks. I am indeed- reading English. When were you studying here ? (And what did you study ?)


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> '20s themed party


You and your perfect formal attire... I think I've said before how I envy your morning kit as well.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Anthony Charton: you have a wonderful and unique style; I love the rich colours you have paired.

Today: Very casual, just driving my wife and daughter to the train to Toronto, and I will follow in the car tonight.


----------



## Flairball

Shaver said:


> One of my favourite combinations. Suitable for anything from a country walk to a matinee theatre performance.
> 
> View attachment 6213
> 
> 
> Shirt - brushed cotton tattersall.
> 
> Trousers - moleskin, with a proper rise
> 
> Shoes - quarter brogues
> 
> Jacket - mid weight tweed
> 
> Pocket square - green paisley
> 
> 'Close up's to follow.


As we might say here I the States, Touch Down! (American football version of scoring a try)

I love the color of your trousers.


----------



## salgy

Think I overdid the holiday spirit a little... It's amazing how much I second guess my choices before I post pictures here...

Shirt: BB
Blazer: BB
Tie: BB (thanks to drlivingston)
Pants: Pendleton blackwatch (thanks leisureclass)
Shoes: AE PA's in burgundy


----------



## Topsider

salgy said:


> Think I overdid the holiday spirit a little...


Nah. As Christmas ties go, that one's pretty tasteful. I like it. Love those blackwatch trousers, too.

Sartoriallytactical: A splendid combination.


----------



## Hitch

Top's right, looks good.


----------



## heldentenor

I studied modern history there during spring term of 2006. Lived in New Hall, which reminded me partially of a hotel and partially of a prison. Enjoyed the town and the students, though, and was partial to "pound-a-round" nights at the union and the Vic as well as a pint at Drouthy Neebors.



Anthony Charton said:


> Ah ah, many thanks. I am indeed- reading English. When were you studying here ? (And what did you study ?)


----------



## Shaver

Orgetorix said:


> '20s themed party


Hello Orgetorix, no offence against you nor your perfectly executed attire but (and here I perhaps commit igent suicide) formal wear is not to my taste at all. In fact, I 'binned' my own outfit the last time I moved house.


----------



## Orgetorix

Shaver said:


> Hello Orgetorix, no offence against you nor your perfectly executed attire but (and here I perhaps commit igent suicide) formal wear is not to my taste at all. In fact, I 'binned' my own outfit the last time I moved house.


I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Trip English

Curious, Shaver - why the dislike of formal wear? I like the few times a year I have an excuse to put on a tux (though I don't go full plutocrat like our friend Orgetorix). 

I've often thought of bringing back the tradition of dressing for dinner in my house, but my dogs won't stay in their sweaters let alone their evening wear.


----------



## Trip English

wrwhiteknight said:


> Anthony Charton: you have a wonderful and unique style; I love the rich colours you have paired.
> 
> Today: Very casual, just driving my wife and daughter to the train to Toronto, and I will follow in the car tonight.


Among the many improvements you'll make is a sense of where to dial in on the formal/casual continuum. The tie, for example, is an odd bit of overkill with an otherwise fine casual ensemble. When you start to focus on dressing up as a hobby you start to see opportunities where none exist.

You often add details regarding what you're doing while wearing your clothes and more times than not they seem out of proportion to your level of dress. Driving family to the train and then heading out on a long car trip, for example, does not seem to warrant a tie.

An open button-down collar with that same outfit would be nice.


----------



## Jovan

Some stuff from the week.


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Great effort, Shaver. I adopt a similar look often myself. The jacket, shirt, square and trousers all pull together in those beautiful autumnal country colours.
> 
> Please don't tell me that all fitted off the rack without alterations (save for trouser length)? If so you are a lucky chap indeed.
> 
> If I was going to be really churlish and find something to mention (to prove that I had studied the post properly more than anything else), I might question whether the jacket sleeves are very slightly too long?
> 
> Also interested in details on the shoes, although I spy the Herring moniker.


A thank you extended to all who gave such kind comments.

I really need to address the image quality - between camera and upload my inept computer skills are distorting colour and shedding detail.

Balfour - this jacket has been altered. I have put on a little weight since it's purchase a good few years ago. You are correct, though, the sleeves are perhaps a shade too long.

The shoes are Herring's Chamberlain - even with casual wear I tend toward closed throat lacing.

.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Kingstonian

Orgetorix said:


> '20s themed party


Fair play you wear it well. You look more relaxed in those clothes than you do in the suits that you usually post.

Cardcaptor Charlie and your man from San Diego(soda parlour man) used to specialise in formal kit, but this is well done.

My own efforts are always ill-fitting hired kit with elasticated bow tie. Never looks right.


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> Curious, Shaver - why the dislike of formal wear? I like the few times a year I have an excuse to put on a tux (though I don't go full plutocrat like our friend Orgetorix).
> 
> I've often thought of bringing back the tradition of dressing for dinner in my house, but my dogs won't stay in their sweaters let alone their evening wear.


Semi formal wear I have no objection to. I am at pains to reinforce that in *no way* am I criticising Orgetorix but as these threads are conversational and formal wear 'came up' I commented. The clothes are so far removed from everyday experience as to be considered wholly anachronistic. I consider white tie as just an upscaled fancy dress party - indeed that was the event to which Orgetorix and his partner were heading (and both looking impeccably well turned out).

I know, I know, it's perhaps not logical, but there we have it. A visceral response.

I have always found that dogs enjoy wearing socks and bicorne hats. Spectacles made from pipe cleaners are a big hit, too. Well it makes me laugh, at least, and they always get an extra biscuit. It's a win-win situation. :icon_smile:


----------



## salgy

26th straight day of work... The end is in site though, only 5 days left (after today)... Got to love the holidays...

Shirt: BB
Bow: Hanauer 
Suit: BB mid grey herringbone
Shoes: AE 5th street


----------



## bmcphx

Going to work and its soooo cold.


----------



## Flairball

With not much time to call my own today I decided that casual would be my best option. What does one wear when going for a quick burrito, and groceries? For me it's jeans, with a Barbour plaid shirt, and brown shoes. An Eddie Baur knit and fleece vest layered with my Barbour waxed cotton coat, and a waxed cotton cap kept the rain and cold out.










A little trad, a little country, all me.


----------



## Topsider

Flairball said:


> With not much time to call my own today I decided that casual would be my best option. What does one wear when going for a quick burrito, and groceries? For me it's jeans, with a Barbour plaid shirt, and brown shoes. An Eddie Baur knit and fleece vest layered with my Barbour waxed cotton coat, and a waxed cotton cap kept the rain and cold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little trad, a little country, all me.


Looking good. Nice patina on the Barbour.


----------



## drlivingston

Shaver said:


> I have always found that dogs enjoy wearing socks and bicorne hats. :icon_smile:


How do you get the socks to stay on?


----------



## bmcphx

that is one dapper pug


----------



## Topsider

drlivingston said:


> How do you get the socks to stay on?


Stand and deliver!


----------



## upr_crust

bmcphx said:


> that is one dapper pug


He would seem to come by it naturally - from the uniform colors, he appears to be French :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> How do you get the socks to stay on?


Oh NO! Have you got the password to my photobucket account? :icon_pale:


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is to be fairly dreadful here in NYC today - wet and rainy later, if not now, hence the Burberry.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Liberty
PS - Ashear
Shoes - J & M (Italian manufacture)
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## crocto

My 3rd try. Sorry for the lack of focus. I get very little natural light in my place and the other photos were horrible.










Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Calvin Klein
Tie: I have no idea.


----------



## drlivingston

The entire rig is great, Upr... However, I am especially enamored with the PS. It is the perfect use of color and pattern to accentuate the other non-suit components.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> My 3rd try. Sorry for the lack of focus. I get very little natural light in my place and the other photos were horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: I have no idea.


I think the pattern and color of the tie and the pattern and color of the suit are too close.


----------



## lbv2k

I truly love this combination. Well done sir !


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> The entire rig is great, Upr... However, I am especially enamored with the PS. It is the perfect use of color and pattern to accentuate the other non-suit components.


Thank you. Ironically enough, today's PS is one that I bought some 30 years ago, and it has proven to be quite useful with a number of "rigs".


----------



## Orgetorix

Couldn't bring myself to post this in my usual haunts over in the Trad forum, since it isn't.


----------



## niv

Love the tie, Orgetorix. Where's it from?


----------



## Orgetorix

Polo RL. Thanks.


----------



## adoucett

Cold and rainy weather today on campus, so here's one for anyone who doesn't mind technical gear.









Sebago Docksiders 
Levi's Chords
Blue mini-houndstooth pattern OCBD
Land's End rugby (blue/grey striped, contrast collar) 
Patagonia Torrentshell parka
and to top it off,

Key West regatta hat


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Been a while...


























Not sold on the tie for this combo. Was thinking something red but with a small navy pattern, or something with gold, but didn't have those to choose from. Jacket wrinkles from the way I was standing..

SC: custom
Shirt: FitCustomShirts (AAAC promo!)
Tie: Tasso Elba
Pants: CK
Socks: Polo
Shoes: AE McAllister


----------



## Brio1

Shawl Lapel said:


> Been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sold on the tie for this combo. Was thinking something red but with a small navy pattern, or something with gold, but didn't have those to choose from. Jacket wrinkles from the way I was standing..
> 
> SC: custom
> Shirt: FitCustomShirts (AAAC promo!)
> Tie: Tasso Elba
> Pants: CK
> Socks: Polo
> Shoes: AE McAllister


I moved away from Fairfax this summer after having resided there for a few years. The one thing about the area that stands out in my memory is how the men tended to dress like ********. I just happened to revisit the area last weekend with a female friend and we dined at a local pizzeria. Not much has changed as the men were wearing baseball caps, baggy jeans and sports regalia.

It is nice to know that there is a gentleman in Fairfax that cares about dressing well. :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

Shawl Lapel said:


> Been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sold on the tie for this combo. Was thinking something red but with a small navy pattern, or something with gold, but didn't have those to choose from. Jacket wrinkles from the way I was standing..
> 
> SC: custom
> Shirt: FitCustomShirts (AAAC promo!)
> Tie: Tasso Elba
> Pants: CK
> Socks: Polo
> Shoes: AE McAllister


Shawl, that sportcoat fabric is nice, but the fit isn't great. Too short in the front, probably too long in the back, looks too big in the chest and probably the shoulders as well. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news. :-/


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Went for a wonderful walk today in my in-laws town with my wife, daughter and dogs.

Shirt and Pants by Ralph Lauren
Sweater by Harrington
Vintage tweed
Boots by Ugg


----------



## poorboy

4 days in class this week. First day.


----------



## heldentenor

Poorboy, your wardrobe belies your name. Beautiful, sir!


----------



## poorboy

wrwhiteknight said:


> Went for a wonderful walk today in my in-laws town with my wife, daughter and dogs.
> 
> Shirt and Pants by Ralph Lauren
> Sweater by Harrington
> Vintage tweed
> Boots by Ugg


I like this outfit the most out of your recent posts. Classic styles and classic colours. Because these are core wardrobe items, this picture could have been taken 10 years ago or 10 years from now. Nothing wrong with plain vanilla


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel: Although I agree there's something a touch off in that jacket's fit (I live in a glass house on this one), I think that combination is pretty great, and the tie you have is the right one -- a patterned tie would necessitate a square like Org's.

May I ask what color the McAllisters are?

wr--

This is a pretty good one.


----------



## upr_crust

Theme and variations. Today's suit resembles closely yesterday's, though today's is a closer fit to my current size, and is a slate blue, rather than the true grey of yesterday's attire. I hope that you'll all be able to tell the difference.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - RLPL
Hat - Selentino


----------



## salgy

Wow! Some great looking stuff from yesterday & already this morning...

Suit: BB navy herringbone
Shirt: BB
Bow: cordial churchman 
Shoes: AE PA's in burgundy


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Brio1 said:


> I moved away from Fairfax this summer after having resided there for a few years. The one thing about the area that stands out in my memory is how the men tended to dress like ********. I just happened to revisit the area last weekend with a female friend and we dined at a local pizzeria. Not much has changed as the men were wearing baseball caps, baggy jeans and sports regalia.
> 
> It is nice to know that there is a gentleman in Fairfax that cares about dressing well. :icon_smile:


Thank you Brio1 - trying to do my part 



Orgetorix said:


> Shawl, that sportcoat fabric is nice, but the fit isn't great. Too short in the front, probably too long in the back, looks too big in the chest and probably the shoulders as well. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news. :-/


Thanks for your comments. The coat is long enough in the back in that my rear isn't hanging out, but I agree something's off in the chest. I'm a tad smaller now than when I am in the gym regularly so hopefully some time will fill out the coat, if even a little. No bearing of bad news, it fits better than what I find OTR so I'll still wear it with a smile.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel: Although I agree there's something a touch off in that jacket's fit (I live in a glass house on this one), I think that combination is pretty great, and the tie you have is the right one -- a patterned tie would necessitate a square like Org's.
> 
> May I ask what color the McAllisters are?


Thanks for affirming the tie. I would have said the McAllisters are burgundy, but after consulting the AE website I'll go with Merlot burnished calf.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^Super tie -


----------



## Oldsarge

New Suit from MyTailor:










I like it!


----------



## Shaver

^ Wow! That material looks absolutely sumptuous, the striping is an effect of the weave I presume? Can you tell us a little more about the cloth? That's one helluva tie dimple, and in a lilac tie that resonates perfectly with the shade of the suit. You are a natural hat wearer too, no affectation here. You cut quite a commanding figure. You know what my minor gripe will be, though? No PS. 

Also, Oldsarge - you have grown a beard since last we saw you. :icon_smile:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's kind of a long story about the beard. I was out for one of my evening walks and tripped. You have to understand I walk 15 minute miles, so I was moving right along and fell flat on my face. My chin hit the concrete and required four stitches to close. Since you can't shave over sutures, I just grew the jaw line while it healed and liked the result so much I've kept it. How long it will last is open to question.

Anyway, about the suit. The material is a VBC herringbone in a blue just a tad lighter than Navy. I'm estimating it would be royal blue? The liner is gold as is the back of the vest and it is absolutely replete with pockets. There's even one on the lower right inside that will hold a 7" pad so it's basically a walking office.

The shirt is also by MyTailor in a blue check over yellow with antique cufflinks that match the tie (which is by Rialto and has a nude painted on the inside, out of site, like one's my paternal grandfather was so fond of). The pocket watch is my maternal g'grandfather's, socks by Breciolliana from Kabbaz & Kelly and merlot loafers from AE. I realize that one should not wear loafers with a 3-piece, but my only other suitable footwear at present are black and it was before six. Hat by Akubra.

The glasses will disappear Thursday. I've developed cataracts and the left eye was cleared and a new implant done Nov 20. The other will be on Thursday. That will leave me with 20/20 vision for the first time since I was 8! Modern medicine is amazing.


----------



## poorboy

Day 2


----------



## upr_crust

A day suited to a little grandeur (or grandiosity, depending). I am taking my two consultants out to lunch in honor of the holiday season today, then, this evening, I'm attending a members' preview and reception at the Museum of Modern Art. In my evening's activities, due to the unexpected absence of my partner, I have the pleasure of attending with fellow AAAC'er Bernoulli.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Longmire
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> It's kind of a long story about the beard. I was out for one of my evening walks and tripped. You have to understand I walk 15 minute miles, so I was moving right along and fell flat on my face. My chin hit the concrete and required four stitches to close. Since you can't shave over sutures, I just grew the jaw line while it healed and liked the result so much I've kept it. How long it will last is open to question.
> 
> Anyway, about the suit. The material is a VBC herringbone in a blue just a tad lighter than Navy. I'm estimating it would be royal blue? The liner is gold as is the back of the vest and it is absolutely replete with pockets. There's even one on the lower right inside that will hold a 7" pad so it's basically a walking office.
> 
> The shirt is also by MyTailor in a blue check over yellow with antique cufflinks that match the tie (which is by Rialto and has a nude painted on the inside, out of site, like one's my paternal grandfather was so fond of). The pocket watch is my maternal g'grandfather's, socks by Breciolliana from Kabbaz & Kelly and merlot loafers from AE. I realize that one should not wear loafers with a 3-piece, but my only other suitable footwear at present are black and it was before six. Hat by Akubra.
> 
> The glasses will disappear Thursday. I've developed cataracts and the left eye was cleared and a new implant done Nov 20. The other will be on Thursday. That will leave me with 20/20 vision for the first time since I was 8! Modern medicine is amazing.


I can just about see a hint of the shirt's check now that you mention it (perhaps my monitor is not so good).

Anyway, I for one would be interested to see some more of the fine details of the clothes, Oldsarge, if you don't mind.

If you get chance then a close up of the suit material, shirt pattern, jacket lining and cufflinks would be gratefully received. From what you are saying there is even more skill in this combination than is apparent from the (already splendid) image you have submitted.

Here's the really important thing though, how do you feel when you wear it? :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> New Suit from MyTailor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!


You are looking great and the weight loss effort definitely shows. LOL, you may be fading away while you are doing it, but you quite nicely coiffed in that photo! Just me being nosy, but how much have you lost?


----------



## salgy

upr_crust said:


>


^ love the shoes upr...


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> You are looking great and the weight loss effort definitely shows. LOL, you may be fading away while you are doing it, but you quite nicely coiffed in that photo! Just me being nosy, but how much have you lost?


When I was first diagnosed with Type II diabetes I weighed 225. I dropped to 196 and then slowly got back up to 210. That made me mad (and raised my blood sugar) so I dropped again, about 15 lbs in seven weeks. I've lost two more so now I weigh 194, the least I've weighed in a very long time and seem to still be dropping, though more slowly. My goal is to see how low I can get but if I ever hit 184, I'll stop. At that point, I'll have to have the suit pants taken in! They're deliberately 'full' right now. If I have to travel on my up-coming business (unlikely but possible) I want to be as comfortable as possible in those miserable airline seats. Gawd, I hate economy class.


----------



## salgy

poorboy said:


> Day 2


poorboy, what is that peeking out from behind your tie? is that the shirts button?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> When I was first diagnosed with Type II diabetes I weighed 225. I dropped to 196 and then slowly got back up to 210. That made me mad (and raised my blood sugar) so I dropped again, about 15 lbs in seven weeks. I've lost two more so now I weigh 194, the least I've weighed in a very long time and seem to still be dropping, though more slowly. My goal is to see how low I can get but if I ever hit 184, I'll stop. At that point, I'll have to have the suit pants taken in! They're deliberately 'full' right now. If I have to travel on my up-coming business (unlikely but possible) I want to be as comfortable as possible in those miserable airline seats. Gawd, I hate economy class.


Outstanding results! You have become more than just a clothes horse/style mentor to me...you are now added to my list of weight management heros/mentors! And remember, economy class really isn't so bad, as long as you choose to drive to get there!


----------



## upr_crust

salgy said:


> ^ love the shoes upr...


Thank you. I find Crockett & Jones shoes to be very satisfactory indeed.

Oldsarge, many congratulations on the weight loss. Having been as heavy as 214 lbs. (I'm currently between 180-185, depending on the day of the week), I know how much a significant weight loss can mean in terms of health and mental attitude. Double kudos for heading off type II diabetes.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Great showings fellas. Upr, great as always. Sartorial, very happy to have someone with your style contributing so regularly now.

I'm still working on finishing up this semester, so just writing a paper today (and yesterday, and tomorrow......)

Shirt by Viyella for Land's End, Scottish cloth 55% wool/45% cotton, tailored in Canada, (thrifted this two days a go for $3 - very excited)
Pants by Ralph Lauren


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sorry the shirt is a little washed out, this was taken at sunrise outdoors.


----------



## heldentenor

I really like your style, sartoriallytactical--classic yet with specifically modern touches, too. If I may ask, who makes your suits?


----------



## Anthony Charton

wrwhiteknight said:


> Great showings fellas. Upr, great as always. Sartorial, very happy to have someone with your style contributing so regularly now.
> 
> I'm still working on finishing up this semester, so just writing a paper today (and yesterday, and tomorrow......)
> 
> Shirt by Viyella for Land's End, Scottish cloth 55% wool/45% cotton, tailored in Canada, (thrifted this two days a go for $3 - very excited)
> Pants by Ralph Lauren


Agreed, this thread has been steaming with great ideas recently. Upr, I love these cufflinks, and the pattern of the tie is lovely.
Sartorial, concise but spot-on. The fabric of hte suit looks high-quality. Edit: as for your for latter outfit: same applies, although a shorter trousers break would make the whole look crisper in my opinion. I like the way you tie your ties, too.
Oldsarge, I have a penchant for three-piece suits in the first place and this one looks rather charming. I like the muted stripes.
Finally, wrwhiteknight, from what I can see the trousers look very fine. What's the fabric ?

And for a more muted contribution than my last (again, apologies for the poor resolution. I look forward to working with a proper camera again):

I finally took the leap and sported a cashmere jumper with a double-breasted suit today:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/photo56e.jpg/

Suit: Jaeger, UK made- navy, grey check, brown overcheck (yes, I really like check).
Jumper: cashmere, found in one of my regular shops at home.
Shirt: One of my usual spread collar TM Lewin.
Tieierre Cardin, also found in France.
Handkerchief: no indication on the label but 'Handmade in Italy, pure silk'. Found in Venice.
Cufflinks: Again, family heirloom.

Also wearing navy/ green and beige check socks by PRL and my Italian two-tone shoes.


----------



## Acct2000

Old Sarge, sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you're okay now. I agree with everyone that your new suit and tie look great!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Anthony Charton: Super stuff today. I love the tie, pocket square, cuff link play. I'm not entirely sold on the cashmere sweater combined with the otherwise dashing ensemble, but I think if I could see the detail in the suit (overcheck cubed) I could comment more. 

My pants are simple olive coloured cotton twill and are by far my favorite in my wardrobe; I just had new pockets put in them two weeks ago for the second time.


----------



## Oldsarge

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Old Sarge, sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you're okay now. I agree with everyone that your new suit and tie look great!


Oh, just peachy. I rarely get sick but am a past master at hurting myself. What's another four stitches, given the number I've accumulated over the years? :biggrin: Anyway, I'm off to my woodworking class this afternoon. Depending on how long it lasts (semester final with potluck and showing off finished work . . . I showed mine off when it was finished weeks ago  ), I'll try and take more pictures. However, tomorrow I go in for my second cataract surgery and will be sort of out of commission for a day or so. If I don't get them up today, I'll aim for sometime this weekend.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wrwhiteknight said:


> Anthony Charton: Super stuff today. I love the tie, pocket square, cuff link play. I'm not entirely sold on the cashmere sweater combined with the otherwise dashing ensemble, but I think if I could see the detail in the suit (overcheck cubed) I could comment more. .


Many thanks. Is it the colour that bugs you or the odd jumper with a DB ? I was going to go for my usual dark green or brown, but I remembered arkishner's brilliant post on the subject: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Edward-VIII-says-so...&p=1350202#post1350202
'For something utterly dandified&#8230; try imagining the vest here in a lighter color. '

In any case, thanks for the feedback. Responses and critiques are always so very helpful.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^To be clear, it does not look bad in any way to my eye. I'm not entirely sure what, _if __anything_, bugs me about the sweater, but it's not the double-breasted-ness of the suit (I don't even know enough about convention to be bothered by it). I think that a dark or moss green would certainly look sharp, but as I said I just can't see the texture and colours of the suit in combination with the sweater in a way to judge the blend properly.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

My suits are Brooks Brothers and Joseph Bank.
The pants aren't as baggy as the photo made them look. I think being bent over a little for the photo had them draping more than they do when I'm not bent over.
Thanks, gentlemen, I'll keep putting stuff up here.


----------



## bmcphx

Shirt: calibrate white with blue plaid
Pants: perry Ellis portfolio slim fit navy. 
Sweater: Lacoste cotton cashmere cream
Shoes: Louis Vuitton Monte Carlo brown. 
Belt: Gucci brown. 
Scarf: brooks brothers


----------



## poorboy

salgy said:


> poorboy, what is that peeking out from behind your tie? is that the shirts button?


Yes. That's a shirt button. I'm taking the picture by myself in the mirror, so the angle is not ideal.










Day 3


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt & tie - BB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Oldsarge said:


> When I was first diagnosed with Type II diabetes I weighed 225.


That's my fighting weight, 225, like the Buick!!

You look good, stay healthy.


----------



## Shaver

Jacket - a heavy wool cloth with a wonderful drape, smooth as glass across the shoulders and chest. The weave is dark chocolate and latte and allows for the type of subtle textural interest which appeals to me.

Trousers - cavalry twill. Although not revealed in the image those familiar with distinctive weave of this material will appreciate how the contrast harmonises with the jacket. These have the igent approved slanted hem to ensure a decent break.

Shirt - must iron cotton, in pale cornflower blue and white corded stripe.

PS - silk, in pale cornflower blue ground persian pickle.

Shoes - Loake wingtips (a pair of old 'beaters' which just refuse to die!)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Love the jacket Shaver, and the fit is spot on. The shoes somehow tone down the entire outfit and make it more playful, and they tie into some of the tones in the pocket square quite perfectly; well done.


----------



## Jovan

The shoes tone it down? The outfit already seems quite muted to my eyes.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Sorry for the lack of clarity, I meant tone in terms of character, not colour. The rest of the outfit is quite clean cut and sleek, while the shoes have much more character from their patina and also draw on a different 'attitude'; the blending works quite well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver -- that jacket fits very nicely. Although as a rule I tend to prefer a touch more contrast between the top and bottom halves of a look, I can't really fault you on it here, because it works well. You look suave, relaxed, and subtle.

I, for one, would appreciate it if you wouldn't mind letting us know where you pick up your clothes -- I like the cut and cloth of many of the clothes you post.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6284


Shaver, your jackets sleeves consistently reach the same optimal spot just slightly below the wristbone- are some of them MTM, do you have your OTR jackets systematically altered, or are you just one very lucky fellow ? Well done on the outfit, too. Love the square and the jacket weave.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Taking the dogs for a walk for a study-break.

All Ralph Lauren - all cotton.


----------



## Shawl Lapel




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Super stuff Shawl Lapel. Your top half would fit right in over on the Trad side today.

I like your tie quite a lot, it appears to be of a very substantial nature.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel said:


>


I don't love the contrast laces -- the welt is okay, the contrast sititching brings it up to the line, but the laces just don't do it for me. Pants seem a bit shiny for tweed, but that could be your flash. White pocket square would be a nice touch.


----------



## poorboy

Last day. I don't have to wear a suit for a month or more now.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

wrwhiteknight said:


> Super stuff Shawl Lapel. Your top half would fit right in over on the Trad side today.
> 
> I like your tie quite a lot, it appears to be of a very substantial nature.


Thanks whiteknight, tie is Tommy Hilfiger I think. I wouldn't say it's really substantial but it always ties easily which I can't say about all my other ties.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I don't love the contrast laces -- the welt is okay, the contrast sititching brings it up to the line, but the laces just don't do it for me. Pants seem a bit shiny for tweed, but that could be your flash. White pocket square would be a nice touch.


I thought about a square but didn't know if white would go or be too many colors. I'll try it next time. The pants are just navy slacks, no tweed in the wardrobe (yet...). Yes the flash made things funky. The shoes were a special a while back, I don't remember from where, but regular non-contrast MacNeil's are on my shoe shopping list  Now that you mention it though, I might find some brown laces to try and see how they look.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Poorboy - Today and yesterday were well executed in terms of neatness; your tie knots look excellent and your jacket fit spot on. To your credit you wore very light dress shirts (maybe in contemplation of my coming critique), but I noticed yesterday (and and then again today that the ties lack contrast with the suits. I think that a bit more contrast through either lighter suits, or slightly brighter ties might boost your look. 


poorboy said:


>


----------



## blairrob

poorboy said:


> Last day. I don't have to wear a suit for a month or more now.





wrwhiteknight said:


> Poorboy - Today and yesterday were well executed in terms of neatness; your tie knots look excellent and your jacket fit spot on. To your credit you wore very light dress shirts (maybe in contemplation of my coming critique), but I noticed yesterday (and and then again today that the ties lack contrast with the suits. I think that a bit more contrast through either lighter suits, or slightly brighter ties might boost your look.


Coming from a rather conservative perspective I have to say I really like his tie choices with these particular ensembles; understated but elegant to my eye. I remember another recent combination of his with, I believe, a navy and silver striped tie that also grabbed my eye. Knowing now that he also is an admirer of Eton shirts I am beginning to think I have found a sartorial bunkmate.

Mr. Knight, I like that dogwalking sweater. Excellent camoflauge colours for my golden retriever's fur.


----------



## poorboy

wrwhiteknight said:


> Poorboy - Today and yesterday were well executed in terms of neatness; your tie knots look excellent and your jacket fit spot on. To your credit you wore very light dress shirts (maybe in contemplation of my coming critique), but I noticed yesterday (and and then again today that the ties lack contrast with the suits. I think that a bit more contrast through either lighter suits, or slightly brighter ties might boost your look.


I hear what you're saying, and have been contemplating purchasing a burgundy tie. Although it's a sedate look, I really stick out next to my coworkers. I work with guys who buy packaged shirt and tie packages. Some guys wear the same suit 4 days in a row. One guy is 42 years old, and when he needs a suit, he borrows it from his brother. 42 years old! I'm sometimes the only one not wearing a black suit (or a black blazer with black pants). And when these guys wear black suits, some of them wear a red or dark blue shirt with them. They look like bad guys in a movie.

Pooling of pant material around the ankles is rampant. For about a year, I had to knot one guy's tie every time his wife didn't have time. He also used safety pins to hem is pants. Another thing that's popular with the guys I work with is wearing huge sports watches, a tie clip with an emblem on it and a pin on the lapel. Amazingly, despite their fascination with jewelry, none wear cufflinks.

The absence of a lot of things I don't wear makes me stick out. Kind of crazy eh? Another crazy thing is I can be the only person in the room who is not wearing a pair of square toed black loafer shoes. Those things are everywhere!


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Taking the dogs for a walk for a study-break.
> 
> All Ralph Lauren - all cotton.


The photograph above makes you look pudgier around the waist than I am sure that you are. In part, the camera is aimed too low on your torso (I suspect that you placed it on a convenient table top - you have better things to do than fuss over camera height, I'm sure, if you're studying for the bar).

Also, I suspect that you've had that sweater for a while, and cotton knits tend to stretch out a bit, which accounts for the looseness at the waist.

That being said, I like the soft neutral colors of all that you're wearing.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

upr_crust said:


> The photograph above makes you look pudgier around the waist than I am sure that you are. In part, the camera is aimed too low on your torso (I suspect that you placed it on a convenient table top - you have better things to do than fuss over camera height, I'm sure, if you're studying for the bar).
> 
> Also, I suspect that you've had that sweater for a while, and cotton knits tend to stretch out a bit, which accounts for the looseness at the waist.
> 
> That being said, I like the soft neutral colors of all that you're wearing.


I laughed out loud when I read this as you are correct on every point! I often have a problem with Ralph Lauren sweaters as they get old and droopy because I'm really a medium-long, but of course they don't make such a thing so I buy the larges instead.

Poorboy: I feel bad for your co-workers; it sounds like they are soundly outclassed and I am guessing they are completely oblivious of it as well. If you ever have a desire and although each of your ties has appeared quite nice, I'm sure you will be able to pick up some nice pieces from members here for no more than $5 as I have had the pleasure of doing. I look forward to seeing some more of your get-ups as we go along.


----------



## poorboy

wrwhiteknight said:


> Poorboy: I feel bad for your co-workers; it sounds like they are soundly outclassed and I am guessing they are completely oblivious of it as well. If you ever have a desire and although each of your ties has appeared quite nice, I'm sure you will be able to pick up some nice pieces from members here for no more than $5 as I have had the pleasure of doing. I look forward to seeing some more of your get-ups as we go along.


In my case, sticking to the basic wardrobe makes me stand out. I think it would work for you as well.

My coworkers think they look good and feel good about what they wear, so I don't say anything to them. Dressing well doesn't get you anywhere where I work anyway.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel said:


> I thought about a square but didn't know if white would go or be too many colors. I'll try it next time. The pants are just navy slacks, no tweed in the wardrobe (yet...). Yes the flash made things funky. The shoes were a special a while back, I don't remember from where, but regular non-contrast MacNeil's are on my shoe shopping list  Now that you mention it though, I might find some brown laces to try and see how they look.


I think any square besides plain white (mebbe a colored border) would be too much. I don't know if I'd do tweed pants with tweed -- but flannels or cords would beat worsted for me.


----------



## upr_crust

This should be, if my count is correct, my 3,000th posting. Time flies while you're having fun . . .

Dressing for a very variable day, weather-wise. Currently, NYC is having a monsoon, with temps in the low 50s F/11C. Later, it will both cool and clear - let me hope that I guessed right on the level of insulation that I'll need for the day.

I also will have the pleasure of Bernoulli's company, both for a casual lunch, and for dinner this evening, with my partner, and a friend of Bernoulli's.

Suit & tie - BB GF
Shirt - Dunhill
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## el caballero

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6284
> 
> 
> View attachment 6285


The fit of your clothes, as always, is impeccable. May I ask who makes that pocket square? The colors are just beautiful.


----------



## el caballero

upr_crust said:


>


Wow. Those shoes fill me with envy. Very nice.

Congrats on your 3,000th post! Your contributions are much appreciated by so many, if not all, of us.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> This should be, if my count is correct, my 3,000th posting. Time flies while you're having fun . . .


Congratulations upr. 3,000 unfailingly solid and valuable contributions. You are a credit to the forum.


----------



## niv

Shaver - I have a question and it's in no way meant to be a criticism but I noticed your jacket length. I've always heard that the length of the jacket should be to the thumb joint. Your's is shorter. Is this meant to be a more contemporary style (I'm more of a trad - before I ever heard of the term - dresser and am ignorant of current fashion) and is the rule I used to hear dead or... I guess my question is why you went with the jacket length you have. 

The question is especially relevant for me because I am all upper body and am tall and have difficulty getting jackets of the length I wanted.


----------



## phyrpowr

upr crust, congrats on #3000, and, again , on a fine look

Even a few snaps show that you're comfortable in your clothes, belying the excuse so many men use for not getting "all dressed up". I wish I could use them to advertise that the two are *not *incompatible, it's just a matter of fit


----------



## upr_crust

Forgive me for butting into this discussion, but I agree with your observation that Shaver's last posted jacket was a bit shorter than conventional wisdom has deemed "correct" in the past.

As for the "rule of thumb", I've heard everything from tip of the thumb even with the hem, to the first thumb joint, to the second joint (which would conform to current fashion). It's been discussed in other threads that the important measurement is actually something seen from the back - the hem of the jacket should cover one's butt completely (which allows for variations in arm length - arm length and height are not always perfectly coordinated).

I understand your problem (in being all torso) - I have the opposite issue, which has led me to buy suits marked "short", though I am 5'9", and am, at least in theory a "regular".



niv said:


> Shaver - I have a question and it's in no way meant to be a criticism but I noticed your jacket length. I've always heard that the length of the jacket should be to the thumb joint. Your's is shorter. Is this meant to be a more contemporary style (I'm more of a trad - before I ever heard of the term - dresser and am ignorant of current fashion) and is the rule I used to hear dead or... I guess my question is why you went with the jacket length you have.
> 
> The question is especially relevant for me because I am all upper body and am tall and have difficulty getting jackets of the length I wanted.


----------



## upr_crust

el caballero said:


> Wow. Those shoes fill me with envy. Very nice.
> 
> Congrats on your 3,000th post! Your contributions are much appreciated by so many, if not all, of us.


Thank you for the compliments, and as for the shoes, they were a total vacation indulgence, but I am glad to have indulged.



Shaver said:


> Congratulations upr. 3,000 unfailingly solid and valuable contributions. You are a credit to the forum.


Thank you, and you also in your postings.



phyrpowr said:


> upr crust, congrats on #3000, and, again , on a fine look
> 
> Even a few snaps show that you're comfortable in your clothes, belying the excuse so many men use for not getting "all dressed up". I wish I could use them to advertise that the two are *not *incompatible, it's just a matter of fit


Depending on where you wish to advertise the comfort with which I wear my clothes, you'd have my permission. As it is, I think that men who feel uncomfortable "all dressed up", are dressing in clothes that USED to fit them, but no longer do (bad diet, a sedentary lifestyle, and the force of gravity being what it is in this day and age).


----------



## niv

upr_crust said:


> Forgive me for butting into this discussion, but I agree with your observation that Shaver's last posted jacket was a bit shorter than conventional wisdom has deemed "correct" in the past.
> 
> As for the "rule of thumb", I've heard everything from tip of the thumb even with the hem, to the first thumb joint, to the second joint (which would conform to current fashion). It's been discussed in other threads that the important measurement is actually something seen from the back - the hem of the jacket should cover one's butt completely (which allows for variations in arm length - arm length and height are not always perfectly coordinated).
> 
> I understand your problem (in being all torso) - I have the opposite issue, which has led me to buy suits marked "short", though I am 5'9", and am, at least in theory a "regular".


Thanks upr! It's confusing when to follow old rules and when not to because of other considerations.


----------



## Shaver

Thank you gentlemen for your kind words. In answer to a couple of queries:

The jacket is at the boundary of that which I would consider acceptable length wise. It does completely cover my backside, though, do not fear.

The contrast between the jacket and trousers is much more marked in real life (cf the shirt's blue and white stripes are obliterated in the full length image). However I am an adherent to a subdued style. Even half-decent fit and a splash of colour in a pocket square can make you look a dandy in some quarters, so I try to restrain everything else. :icon_smile_wink:

I'm lucky enough to buy OTR - 38S jackets and 32/32 trousers tend to fit me. As with upr I am 'leggy' for my height which can allow for a pleasing visual proportion.

My clothes are normally purchased at John Lewis. I'm not certain what the U.S. equivalent to this would be, but the menswear department has concession areas allocated to many of the well-known brands.

.
.
.


----------



## Haffman

Shaver said:


> My clothes are normally purchased at John Lewis. I'm not certain what the U.S. equivalent to this would be, but the menswear department has concession areas allocated to many of the well-known brands.


FWIW, for clothes, I'd say John Lewis is at the level above Macy's and below Neiman Marcus.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Your wardrobe never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Your wardrobe never ceases to amaze me.


Your compliment is tantalizingly out of context.

Were it meant for me, I would be very pleased and flattered for the compliment.

Were it meant for someone else, I will be rightly abashed, and will proffer my apologies for my presumptions to you and the actual intended recipient.

As for amazement, the size of my AmEx bill never ceases to amaze me, but not always in a good way (I think that the balance currently rivals the national debt of a small emerging nation).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

upr_crust said:


> Your compliment is tantalizingly out of context.
> 
> Were it meant for me, I would be very pleased and flattered for the compliment.
> 
> Were it meant for someone else, I will rightly abashed, and will proffer my apologies for my presumptions to you and the actual intended recipient.
> 
> As for amazement, the size of my AmEx bill never ceases to amaze me, but not always in a good way (I think that the balance currently rivals the national debt of a small emerging nation).


The compliment _was_ for you. Last thing I remember was longingly looking at your pocket square with my eye 1 inch off of the monitor, and then I woke up on the floor with visions of my future wardrobe (mimicking yours) dancing in front of my eyes. I think that I slipped and fell due to the drool pooling around my keyboard. I hit enter when I awoke, and clearly there had been a flurry of posting between my gazing and my entry.


----------



## Brio1

Haffman said:


> FWIW, for clothes, I'd say John Lewis is at the level above Macy's and below Neiman Marcus.


It is "Needless Markup" , sir. :wink2:


----------



## Jovan

vintage Harris Tweed
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Gap Merino sweater
Gap jeans
Florsheim
Wigwam 625


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Nice jacket. And there you go again with those wig-wams. I won't try it any time soon, but you pull it off as always.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. I do need more casual socks. Yet another thing on my list...


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> The compliment _was_ for you. Last thing I remember was longingly looking at your pocket square with my eye 1 inch off of the monitor, and then I woke up on the floor with visions of my future wardrobe (mimicking yours) dancing in front of my eyes. I think that I slipped and fell due to the drool pooling around my keyboard. I hit enter when I awoke, and clearly there had been a flurry of posting between my gazing and my entry.


Oh, dear - I think that you've been studying a bit TOO hard . Thank you for the compliments, but DO step away from the monitor on occasion, for your health's sake.


----------



## mattdillon

poorboy said:


> Last day. I don't have to wear a suit for a month or more now.


Like your combinations but never really understand a Windsor knot. It seems IMHO to take all of the uniqueness away with its exacting symmetry I love symmetry in my life just not in my ties. I will primp and adjust my four in hand until it looks neat and perfect but has its own personality each day. Single dimple in the middle and I'm off. I even wear spread collars and often cut away spreads with substantial woven ties to match the spread with appropriate bulk in the knot.


----------



## blairrob

mattdillon said:


> Like your combinations but never really understand a Windsor knot. It seems IMHO to take all of the uniqueness away with its exacting symmetry I love symmetry in my life just not in my ties. I will primp and adjust my four in hand until it looks neat and perfect but has its own personality each day. Single dimple in the middle and I'm off. I even wear spread collars and often cut away spreads with substantial woven ties to match the spread with appropriate bulk in the knot.


An interesting comment! At the risk of forum expulsion, I will admit that I too find Windsor knots too symetrical or geometric for my liking, but I feel the same way about the four-in-hand. Though I more often than not use the latter out of some (misplaced I'm sure)homage to tradition I prefer the small knot; it appears less fussy and I find the shape a touch more attractive, or, at least, more interesting.


----------



## bmcphx

I felt like wearing a sweater with my suit today.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Down in Vermont for the holidays visiting my family. All new clothes today, just trying them out.

Shirt by Borrelli
Jacket by Polo Ralph Lauren - wool 56/flax 27/nylon 7 - 3/2 roll with working cuffs
Pants by Polo Ralph Lauren - wool 80/cotton 20
Scarf by Currie - cashmere


----------



## Oldsarge

Here are the details from my new suit. As you can see, the suiting is fine weave herringbone lined in 'old gold'. The shirt was the result of a very serious search for a good yellow. Hard to find, yanno? Joe didn't have much in the way of yellows. Blues he has to the north pole but yellows? Like . . . four?


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Shirt pattern works well with the jacket WR, but the jacket sleeves look short. Not sure what the protocol is on letting out sleeves with working cuffs as the button placement might end up off. I've got a jacket with working cuffs that I'd like the sleeves taken_ up_ on. Not sure if it's worth getting them pulled up at the shoulder.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^yeah, definitely an inch short, and the shirt sleeves are a casual .5 inch long. It is my first time owning a "regular" instead of a "long", but I guess that could be irrelevant if the tailoring was different anyway. I'll have to see if there are any options with it, or I'll try it with a proper sleeve length shirt and see if it masks it a bit.


----------



## Jovan

blairrob said:


> An interesting comment! At the risk of forum expulsion, I will admit that I too find Windsor knots too symetrical or geometric for my liking, but I feel the same way about the four-in-hand. Though I more often than not use the latter out of some (misplaced I'm sure)homage to tradition I prefer the small knot; it appears less fussy and I find the shape a touch more attractive, or, at least, more interesting.


How would you risk forum expulsion? You won't find more steadfast defenders of the four-in-hand knot than internet clothing enthusiasts.


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> Here are the details from my new suit. As you can see, the suiting is fine weave herringbone lined in 'old gold'. The shirt was the result of a very serious search for a good yellow. Hard to find, yanno? Joe didn't have much in the way of yellows. Blues he has to the north pole but yellows? Like . . . four?
> View attachment 6312
> View attachment 6313


Thanks Oldsarge. The weave on the suit is gorgeous, exactly the style of textural detail that appeals to me. Are those amethyst cufflinks?


----------



## upr_crust

In honor of the season, playing with the theme of "red and green".

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Shoes, Tie and PS - BB
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
Braces - PRL
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Olde England, London
Hat - Tesi


----------



## drlivingston

Great job as always, Upr... I really like the tie and cufflinks.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^yeah, definitely an inch short, and the shirt sleeves are a casual .5 inch long. It is my first time owning a "regular" instead of a "long", but I guess that could be irrelevant if the tailoring was different anyway. I'll have to see if there are any options with it, or I'll try it with a proper sleeve length shirt and see if it masks it a bit.


Those shirt sleeves are the right length, being just a bit past your wrist bone. I can't imagine going any shorter than that just because they're dress shirts. You could even go a half inch longer if you wanted, given your height.


----------



## bmcphx

upr_crust,

Just curious, do you have some sort of set up or someone who takes the same few pictures of you each day of your life? The poses are spot on and outside of your attire, I cannot tell the difference between positioning and expressions. 

Also, you wear a lot of suits!


----------



## Oldsarge

Shaver said:


> Thanks Oldsarge. The weave on the suit is gorgeous, exactly the style of textural detail that appeals to me. Are those amethyst cufflinks?


I don't think so but they might be. They were a bargain on eBay and all I know is that they were advertised as sterling. What are the stones?  Anyone's guess.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Great job as always, Upr... I really like the tie and cufflinks.


Thank you. The tie's colors sort of limits its usage to this time of year, and the cufflinks I've had for some 20+ years, but haven't had the opportunity to wear them until today.



bmcphx said:


> upr_crust,
> 
> Just curious, do you have some sort of set up or someone who takes the same few pictures of you each day of your life? The poses are spot on and outside of your attire, I cannot tell the difference between positioning and expressions.
> 
> Also, you wear a lot of suits!


I have a tripod, a camera with a self-timer, and an overly well-developed habit of posing for photos - I am not always entirely awake when doing these pictures, so doing them the same way every day helps in maintaining some consistency of output  .

As for wearing a lot of suits - you are absolutely correct - it goes well with my nearly infinite sense of personal vanity:devil:.


----------



## ada8356

Going relaxed today:

Bill's vintage chinos in British khaki with blue BB OCBD.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

This was today:

Sweater: 100% cashmere by Borrelli
Scarf: mohair/nylon from Paris
Pants: corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Jacket: wool/cashmere by Alfani for Macy's


----------



## upr_crust

Here's a lifestyle photo - my partner on the left, Bernoulli in the middle, and myself on the right, after we had dinner at The Leopard at des Artistes (a most excellent meal) last Friday night, posed, as always, in front of That Mirror.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^You all are turned out quite nicely. Each of you is pulling from a different palette, but doing so with excellent taste and individual style. I really like the earth tones of your partners ensemble.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Went to church tonight with my Grandfather, Aunt, Wife and Daughter.

Merry Christmas everybody.

Jacket: Ralph Lauren (first time wearing it - I like it a lot)
Pants: Ralph Lauren (first time also - wool - kind of a deep plum/espresso color)
Shirt: Hamilton tab collar
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Byron in Black


----------



## srmd22

*Loafers with a suit!!!*



upr_crust said:


> In honor of the season, playing with the theme of "red and green".
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
> Shoes, Tie and PS - BB
> Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
> Braces - PRL
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Olde England, London
> Hat - Tesi


You look great as usual, sir. I just want to thank you for posting LOAFERS with the suit-- I am so tired of hearing people complain about this combo, and you prove here that it can look very good, indeed, given the right pairing.

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^You all are turned out quite nicely. Each of you is pulling from a different palette, but doing so with excellent taste and individual style. I really like the earth tones of your partners ensemble.


Thank you, WR. Your last two postings have been quite successful as well - have the finest of holiday seasons with your lovely family.


----------



## upr_crust

srmd22 said:


> You look great as usual, sir. I just want to thank you for posting LOAFERS with the suit-- I am so tired of hearing people complain about this combo, and you prove here that it can look very good, indeed, given the right pairing.
> 
> Happy holidays to all!


I also get tired of hearing that complaint, and I feel, with a relatively relaxed ensemble, that loafers with a suit are fine. As it is, I've not worn the BB shell cordovans in a while, and I needed the lowest-lying shoes I own - I think that I need to have the sleeves and the trousers lengthened a bit on yesterday's suit.

Happy holidays to you and all the posters at AAAC.


----------



## lbv2k

wrwhiteknight said:


> Went to church tonight with my Grandfather, Aunt, Wife and Daughter.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody.
> 
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren (first time wearing it - I like it a lot)
> Pants: Ralph Lauren (first time also - wool - kind of a deep plum/espresso color)
> Shirt: Hamilton tab collar
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Byron in Black


This is very nice.


----------



## eagle2250

wrwhiteknight said:


> Went to church tonight with my Grandfather, Aunt, Wife and Daughter.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody.
> 
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren (first time wearing it - I like it a lot)
> Pants: Ralph Lauren (first time also - wool - kind of a deep plum/espresso color)
> Shirt: Hamilton tab collar
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Byron in Black


Handsome threads and a beautiful family...very festive with the color choices! Thanks for sharing your holiday with us.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Lunch with at my Grandfathers house with my sister, her boyfriend, my wife and daughter, and then some shopping on the Church St. Marketplace in Burlington, Vermont.

Jacket: Ralph lauren made in Italy - wool 57%/Flax36%/Nylon 7% - 
Sweater: Brioni - 100% virgin wool in plum and tan/taupe
Shirt: Luciano Barbera - cotton twill in burnt apricot with a one piece collar - my only one like this
Pants: Hugo Boss Jeans


----------



## Shaver

hmmm, personally I am not so keen on the 'telescope' (or matryoshka) effect. It is to avoid this that use of the mighty 'slip-over' comes into it's own. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

I suppose there is also no sleeve bunching when wearing a slipover and putting on a sport coat. But on days where I can get by in just a full sleeve Shetland and tweed sport coat... well, I'd rather my arms be a bit warmer. Speaking of which...

wrwhiteknight: What in God's name are you doing in a linen blend sport coat in the winter... in Canada?!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Well, I'm in Vermont right now (still just as cold!), but wearing a wool/cashmere long coat over top, shearling boots, shearling gloves and a cashmere scarf.


----------



## Jovan

Well that's a relief. I'd still say the sport coat looks rather unseasonable though.


----------



## L-feld

In my religion, the combination of linen and wool (known as shatnez) is strictly prohibited. Although the prohibition primarily focusses on garments made of a blend of the two fibers (like your jacket), it also extends to the wearing of a linen garment in combination with a wool garment.

The Talmud teaches that this prohibition is entirely arbitrary and exists more to solidify our relationship with God rather than to provide any practical guidance for daily living, akin to the prohibition on eating pork.

Nonetheless, we can find practical lessons in such arbitrary regulations, as is also the case with pork. In this instance, I think the lesson would be, if it's cold enough for a wool sweater, it's too cold for a linen-blend jacket.

It's a very handsome jacket, but it screams summer.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Lunch with at my Grandfathers house with my sister, her boyfriend, my wife and daughter, and then some shopping on the Church St. Marketplace in Burlington, Vermont.
> 
> Jacket: Ralph lauren made in Italy - wool 57%/Flax36%/Nylon 7% -
> Sweater: Brioni - 100% virgin wool in plum and tan/taupe
> Shirt: Luciano Barbera - cotton twill in burnt apricot with a one piece collar - my only one like this
> Pants: Hugo Boss Jeans


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Wonderful stuff guys - I did not know that flax was the same as linen, but that is all very informative.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^ The way it's made is pretty cool, too.

I'll admit to having just purchased a jacket similar to wr's, but mine's all wool. Hopefully I'll throw it up here soon.

Vermont is great. I hear they're having a mild winter just now.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wrwhiteknight said:


> Lunch with at my Grandfathers house with my sister, her boyfriend, my wife and daughter, and then some shopping on the Church St. Marketplace in Burlington, Vermont.
> 
> Jacket: Ralph lauren made in Italy - wool 57%/Flax36%/Nylon 7% -
> Sweater: Brioni - 100% virgin wool in plum and tan/taupe
> Shirt: Luciano Barbera - cotton twill in burnt apricot with a one piece collar - my only one like this
> Pants: Hugo Boss Jeans


While I agree with Shaver's comment, your jackets (this one and the RL check, which I really like) have displayed a much better fit lately. Your efforts are definitely paying off.


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> In my religion, the combination of linen and wool (known as shatnez) is strictly prohibited. Although the prohibition primarily focusses on garments made of a blend of the two fibers (like your jacket), it also extends to the wearing of a linen garment in combination with a wool garment.
> 
> The Talmud teaches that this prohibition is entirely arbitrary and exists more to solidify our relationship with God rather than to provide any practical guidance for daily living, akin to the prohibition on eating pork.
> 
> Nonetheless, we can find practical lessons in such arbitrary regulations, as is also the case with pork. In this instance, I think the lesson would be, if it's cold enough for a wool sweater, it's too cold for a linen-blend jacket.
> 
> It's a very handsome jacket, but it screams summer.


" If god lived on earth, people would break his windows." :wink2:

Old Yiddish saying


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Anthony Charton: thanks, I have been focusing on fit and I'm glad it's showing.

I _am_ a bit sad about today's outfit, as it was one that I was sooo happy with when looking in the mirror, much more so than my average get-ups. But, I guess I'll just keep on truckin' and using the advice as given.


----------



## dchandler2

Wishing all a Merry Christmas. I have been in the Middle East working in Dubai and Abu Dhabi where I wore mostly 501's. I have not posted anything here since March of 2011. I wore this at a Christmas party. This is my first attempt at tying a bow tie. Comments are welcome.


----------



## Jovan

dchandler2: Welcome back! Only thing I'd do is add a waist covering and choose a turn down collar over wing. On a more minor note, I think the shawl or peak lapel looks classier than the notch with black tie.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

dchandler: your tie looks sharp, and the cut and fit of your tux is spot on - well done!


----------



## upr_crust

Back after a few days off for the holidays. Today's shirt and tie combo are, from a color perspective, seasonally inappropriate, but I need the bright cheery colors to ward of post-holiday blues this morning, so just deal with it.

Suit - BB
Shirt - New & Lingwood
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Nice splash of color today Upr, both in the tie and the scarf.

First pic got washed out, second shows actual colors.

























Tie: Tasso Elba
Shirt: CT
Pants: CK
Shoes: AE McAllister


----------



## Topsider

I like that a lot.


----------



## Oldsarge

Upr, I sympathize deeply. This year I had a case of the winter solstice blues that was among the worse I can remember. Then I had cataract surgery. Oh, my. What did I get for Christmas? Sight. 20/20 in each eye. Blues, what blues. All I've done for the last five days is giggle. So, yeah! Wear dem brights, especially now that I can appreciate them.


----------



## poorboy

Got a comment that this outfit was low contrast.



poorboy said:


>


So I bought a new Zegna tie, but I think it's too thin. Can't put a dimple in it like I can with the Canali. Wearing a white shirt with grey mini windowpane versus honeycomb white.


----------



## upr_crust

Something more formal and somber for today, as I've got to attend a funeral this morning, before heading to the office. I am sure that what I'm wearing probably violates many "rules" of proper attire for a funeral, but I am sure that the aggrieved will be more interested in my presence at proceedings than what I am wearing.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## FJW

upr_crust said:


> Back after a few days off for the holidays. Today's shirt and tie combo are, from a color perspective, seasonally inappropriate, but I need the bright cheery colors to ward of post-holiday blues this morning, so just deal with it.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - New & Lingwood
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - New & Lingwood
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Weatherproof


As usual an A+ but I'm giving the scarf an A++


----------



## Shaver

questioner said:


> *Onlyseriousfeedbackplease *is back!!! :icon_cheers:


Oh Crikey. :icon_pale:


----------



## upr_crust

*Calm down - it seems that one of the moderators has done some housecleaning . . .*



Shaver said:


> Oh Crikey. :icon_pale:


It seems that the posting from Onlyseriousfeedbackplease, the Crusader for Capes (as opposed to Batman, the Caped Crusader) has mysteriously disappeared. One can only posit that the gentleman in question has been escorted to the cyber-door, and has been made to exit the cyber-building.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Darn. I was going to ask him what his superpower is.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> It seems that the posting from Onlyseriousfeedbackplease, the Crusader for Capes (as opposed to Batman, the Caped Crusader) has mysteriously disappeared. One can only posit that the gentleman in question has been escorted to the cyber-door, and has been made to exit the cyber-building.


Hopefully with a boot up the cyber-behind on the way out.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Oh, good you're back. So, what is your superpower?


----------



## Andy

upr_crust said:


> It seems that the posting from Onlyseriousfeedbackplease, the Crusader for Capes (as opposed to Batman, the Caped Crusader) has mysteriously disappeared. One can only posit that the gentleman in question has been escorted to the cyber-door, and has been made to exit the cyber-building.


Onlyseriousfeedbackplease deleted his post himself. No moderation although running off with his cape might bring him back to "normal"! That probably wouldn't do it either! :icon_smile:


----------



## Balfour

Yikes. I briefly check back in only to find that this valued 'member' has returned ...


----------



## emb1980

OK, here's my first effort here. As I've mentioned elsewhere, I'm participating here in an effort to learn to dress better and improve as a gentleman. 

Jacket: Polo Blue Label (Italian Wool)
Shirt: Hugh & Crye
Trousers: Theory Navy Blue "Cody" Slacks 
Tie: Niemann Marcus
Shoes: Cordovan Rockport dress shoes
Belt: Cordovan Polo Ralph Lauren
Watch: Tissot Visodate white face/HR black alligator strap
Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'd say you look pretty darn good there. That Polo sack is a beautiful jacket, and I am deeply jealous.

Your tie has got a few changes in texture going on (I think, it looks like a repp with a satin stripe), and that's not so hot. A single weave and one fewer color would serve you well. The points of your shirt collar are a bit too short -- they look undersized. I wouldn't wear your square -- folded solid white linen, or puffed silk are all I'm fond of. Also, you'd need to have the nicest Rockports ever to keep up with the high standard you've set. :icon_viking:

I'm nitpicking because those are, quite literally, the sum total of the faults I can find.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^You look very sharp. I like the pocket square with the rest of the outfit.

The left jacket sleeve looks as though it may be a bit long (although the right looks good from what we can see), and the left shoulder appears to have a bit of extra unnecessary width.


----------



## emb1980

Thank you both for the feedback!

Repp: the tie appears to have a pinkish stripe in that photo, but its actually all the same reddish color but reflecting differently. I'm not sure if that's what you mean by changes in texture. I think the issue with the collar is the thickness of the tie and the knot I've chosen: I think I'll probably wear point or spread collars with that tie in the future. The shoes are admittedly a weak link. They're not awful, but nothing to write home about to be sure. However, they were all I had in cordovan.

Knight: I'm pretty sure that's just the angle of my body. The sleeves are definitely the same length (I just checked in the mirror to be sure. When I'm standing up straight, there doesn't feel to be much extra room in the shoulders, and the 42L I tried on (this is a 44L) definitely did NOT fit my chest. However, I'm still learning and would certainly be willing to acknowledge that I could be wrong. Next time I post a pic, I'll make sure I'm standing straight so that a proper evaluation can be made.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

emb1980 said:


> Thank you both for the feedback!
> 
> Knight: However, I'm still learning and would certainly be willing to acknowledge that I could be wrong. Next time I post a pic, I'll make sure I'm standing straight so that a proper evaluation can be made.


I'm still learning too, so my comments are more by way of discussion than saying "this is definitely what you _should_ do". This next week when I get back to my normal schedule and stop travelling you'll start seeing photos of me again.


----------



## emb1980

wrwhiteknight said:


> I'm still learning too, so my comments are more by way of discussion than saying "this is definitely what you _should_ do". This next week when I get back to my normal schedule and stop travelling you'll start seeing photos of me again.


Well regardless I appreciate the input!  Cheers!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

emb1980 said:


> Thank you both for the feedback!
> 
> Repp: the tie appears to have a pinkish stripe in that photo, but its actually all the same reddish color but reflecting differently. I'm not sure if that's what you mean by changes in texture. I think the issue with the collar is the thickness of the tie and the knot I've chosen: I think I'll probably wear point or spread collars with that tie in the future. The shoes are admittedly a weak link. They're not awful, but nothing to write home about to be sure. However, they were all I had in cordovan.


Yep, that's what I meant by differing textures.Upr_crust has some great Charvet ties that overcome my distaste for woven patterns, but striped ties should be repp ties, with a single diagonal weave. I've seen some cool grenadine striped ties, but those are a rare exception for me, and even then they're a single texture all the way through.

Although a less-bulky tie would work better with that collar, the points would even then be a touch short.


----------



## Jovan

I agree. They look about 2.5". A good button-down collar needs at least a 3" point to look good. Brooks Brothers' button-down collar is the standard by which all others are measured.


----------



## upr_crust

Happy New Year to you all. I start the new year with something that I've not worn in a while, and a head cold (which I hope doesn't show).

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Marino Gabbri
PS -Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jacket, Tie and Pants: Ralph Lauren (I'm not totally happy with the shoulders on the jacket, and will go see my tailor soon regarding this)
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Cole Haan Calhoun in oxblood


----------



## Jovan

I swear I've told you like three times that it's never worth fixing too-broad shoulders on jackets. It'll cost you out the @rse and then that "good deal" is no longer a good deal. Sell that one, find another plaid 40L sport coat that makes you happy.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

This one is a 40L - just doesn't fit perfect - but it's off the rack and I think it will fit a lot better with a little work -


----------



## Shawl Lapel

I like the jacket and pant combo wr, but I'm not crazy about the tie. Maybe something in navy or burgundy?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^yeah, the tie _is_ a little bit crazy. I have a few Polo made in Italy ties that scream like this one, and I like to pull them out when I'm going casual. A navy or burgundy would _definitely _be the business choice!


----------



## upthewazzu

The jacket looks off, the proportions just aren't right. I think you should heed what Jovan is telling you and move on.


----------



## Jovan

40L or not the shoulders are the problem. Even if you get them fixed it is a lot of work and isn't guaranteed to look right.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - C & J 
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Shaver

^ Sterling work as ever.

I don't believe that I've seen you with a plain white PS before - it may not be igent approved but it's always the correct choice for business, very sharp.

It's often a struggle to tell on the monitor but am I seeing some hints of brown and blue, even, in the suit's weave?

Lovely pin-dot tie and a very appealing scarf. If ever your scarf collection goes missing I would like to say I have an alibi. :icon_smile_wink:

.
.
.


----------



## eagle2250

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^yeah, the tie _is_ a little bit crazy. I have a few Polo made in Italy ties that scream like this one, and I like to pull them out when I'm going casual. A navy or burgundy would _definitely _be the business choice!


Oh ye have surely walked a sartorial bridge too far with this one. Not to be cruel, but were it me, I would take that tie out with extreme prejudice and bury it...very, very deeply! Perhaps it's simply the attempt to pair purple, orange, green and white with the two shades of blue represented by your shirt and jacket and such clearly does not work, but that seems surely to be one "butt ugly" tie. :crazy: Seriously, even when dressing more casually, it does not pay to abandon all reason in the effort.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> Oh ye have surely walked a sartorial bridge too far with this one. Not to be cruel, but were it me, I would take that tie out with extreme prejudice and bury it...very, very deeply! Perhaps it's simply the attempt to pair purple, orange, green and white with the two shades of blue represented by your shirt and jacket and such clearly does not work, but that seems surely to be one "butt ugly" tie. :crazy:


When the normally affable and good natured Eagle describes a garment as 'butt ugly' you can be absolutely sure that it really is not worth keeping. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Indeed, I'm pretty sure the knight is conducting a 'blind poll' to determine the % of Andyites who are in fact colorblind.  Generally the wrwhiteknights tastes are much more finely tuned than is indicated by today's offering.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^yeah, the tie _is_ a little bit crazy. I have a few Polo made in Italy ties that scream like this one, and I like to pull them out when I'm going casual. A navy or burgundy would _definitely _be the business choice!


As much as I am not going to slam the tie as others have, I would advise you not to wear that tie with anything more complicated or patterned than a plain blue or white shirt, and a navy blazer. For a summer look, that tie with a white shirt and a blazer would be crazy and screaming, but in balance. In a Canadian winter, I can only assume you chose the tie as relief for seasonal affective disorder - needing brightness to counter lack of sunshine.



Shaver said:


> ^ Sterling work as ever.
> 
> I don't believe that I've seen you with a plain white PS before - it may not be igent approved but it's always the correct choice for business, very sharp.
> 
> It's often a struggle to tell on the monitor but am I seeing some hints of brown and blue, even, in the suit's weave?
> 
> Lovely pin-dot tie and a very appealing scarf. If ever your scarf collection goes missing I would like to say I have an alibi. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> .
> .
> .


I went with a plain white handkerchief as I couldn't find any pocket squares in my collection that added much positive to the mix.

As for the suit fabric, IRL, the overall color effect is a blue-grey - there is blue and grey shot through the glen plaid, along with other colors which I am sure that I cannot identify.

As for my scarf collection, I take comfort that you're on one side of "the pond", and I am on the other. Please do note, however, that you are not the only person coveting said collection - I may need to change the combination on the scarf safe .


----------



## AbleRiot

Definitely enjoying the fit of this suit on you. I always thought you look better in a single breast rather than a double-breasted. (I for one can only go with a single as a double would make my 5'4" stature even shorter!)
As always, like the blue and pink combo...it is almost unfathomable to assume that you don't have a plain (or polka dot) pink pocket square that you went with a plain white?
And as I my wife always teased my Filipino heritage with my "obsession" with shoes, I do LOVE the pair you have on with the enviable shade of the suit.

And for everyone else: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## AbleRiot

I would have to agree - colors are just clashing with the entire outfit. IMO, my taste of style would have me wear the tie in the summer with perhaps a lighter "ensemble" - a khaki or cream suit with either a white or very light blue shirt. But again, that's just me.



wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^yeah, the tie _is_ a little bit crazy. I have a few Polo made in Italy ties that scream like this one, and I like to pull them out when I'm going casual. A navy or burgundy would _definitely _be the business choice!


----------



## JoshuaNY

upr_crust said:


>


I admit it, I am jealous of your shoe collection


----------



## prospero1b

Extremely smart. Whole ensemble looks good and professional.

Have to say gently, however, that I think the jewellery is a tad on the loud side, particularly the ring. But that's just me and for you I'm sure it works well.

Congratulations.


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> Definitely enjoying the fit of this suit on you. I always thought you look better in a single breast rather than a double-breasted. (I for one can only go with a single as a double would make my 5'4" stature even shorter!)
> As always, like the blue and pink combo...it is almost unfathomable to assume that you don't have a plain (or polka dot) pink pocket square that you went with a plain white?
> And as I my wife always teased my Filipino heritage with my "obsession" with shoes, I do LOVE the pair you have on with the enviable shade of the suit.
> 
> And for everyone else: HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


With your judgment, then, it is good that I've only got three double-breasted suits (as opposed to the seven three-piece ones that I have). For the record, I think that I look fine in either style, having the necessary gravitas to pull either one off.

At 5'4", I concur in your opinion that you're too short for the double-breasted style, though I'm now only 5'9" (down from 5' 10" some years ago - with age comes shrinkage  . )

As for pocket squares, I really didn't have anything suitable to go with today's suit, shirt and tie - must mean that I need to go shopping  .

Today's shoes are my newest pair, an indulgence from my last trip to London.



JoshuaNY said:


> I admit it, I am jealous of your shoe collection


It takes nothing but a mix of taste, patience, cash, and time to assemble such a collection. A surfeit of taste and time can overcome the need for much cash.



prospero1b said:


> Extremely smart. Whole ensemble looks good and professional.
> 
> Have to say gently, however, that I think the jewellery is a tad on the loud side, particularly the ring. But that's just me and for you I'm sure it works well.
> 
> Congratulations.


The ring is rather a "bomb" - I had it made some 25 years ago, originally with a piece of malachite (which proved to be too fragile), and I was shocked when the stone set looked much larger than the unset stone. At this point, it is what it is - rather, it's something of my trademark.


----------



## Jovan

Considering the way you dress, the ring is the least distracting aspect of your outfits! I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Considering the way you dress, the ring is the least distracting aspect of your outfits! I don't mean that in a bad way.


True life: I'd never really looked at it until today. Upr does bold balancing bold well.

I snapped this for fit feedback on TOF, but I'll throw it up here since it's what I was wearing today.










I like to think I earned my "B" in Photo 1, but that's solidly D work, I'm afraid. How bad it is: those are burgundy Weejuns. They don't look it. Here's one I took later, to show:

A) The true colors of the tweed -- it doesn't exactly look olive in the first shot, and I wanted to show the totally boss pink, teal, and orange in the weave.
B) The square I switched to after taking the first set.
and C) That I actually know how to set white balance reasonably well.


----------



## Shaver

Fit of the jacket looks really good YP. A slighty lower button stance to pocket flap balance than I prefer, but a minor quibble.

In the second photo the tweed weave is revealed as being extremely fetching and with a great PS too.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> True life: I'd never really looked at it until today. Upr does bold balancing bold well.
> 
> I snapped this for fit feedback on TOF, but I'll throw it up here since it's what I was wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think I earned my "B" in Photo 1, but that's solidly D work, I'm afraid. How bad it is: those are burgundy Weejuns. They don't look it. Here's one I took later, to show:
> 
> A) The true colors of the tweed -- it doesn't exactly look olive in the first shot, and I wanted to show the totally boss pink, teal, and orange in the weave.
> B) The square I switched to after taking the first set.
> and C) That I actually know how to set white balance reasonably well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> Fit of the jacket looks really good YP. A slighty lower button stance to pocket flap balance than I prefer, but a minor quibble.
> 
> In the second photo the tweed weave is revealed as being extremely fetching and with a great PS too.


Thank you. It ran through my head as I put this together that it was similar to a recent fit of yours -- tweed, tatersall, no tie, silk square, and that made me think I must be doing something right. I agree with you about the button stance -- but thankfully, that's the only dated feature on a jacket which is almost certainly older than I am (not much of a feat). I wish the trousers were a touch longer -- they've shrunk just a little bit. They'll be fine with boots, though.


----------



## Shawl Lapel




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel said:


>


Pretty nice. Were in in your (nice) shoes, I might switch out that jacket for a navy blazer, or wear the same jacket and trousers with brown shoes, a shirt with more texture (perhaps an oxford), and a more casual tie. I do like all the elements, especially the square.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. It ran through my head as I put this together that it was similar to a recent fit of yours -- tweed, tatersall, no tie, silk square, and that made me think I must be doing something right. I agree with you about the button stance -- but thankfully, that's the only dated feature on a jacket which is almost certainly older than I am (not much of a feat). I wish the trousers were a touch longer -- they've shrunk just a little bit. They'll be fine with boots, though.


 It's a classic look. :icon_smile:

As I say, the fit looks really good generally but I particularly like the heavy waist suppression of the jacket, achieved with no tell tale 'tugging x' around the button- has this been altered or was it a lucky and/or well judged initial purchase?

One other thing, which I hope you won't mind my mentioning: trouser rise - you will notice that little triangle of shirt peeking out above your belt? Trousers with a decent rise will prevent that and many, myself included, swear by the avoidance of this triangle as much as they insist on shirt cuffs showing. I do appreciate that you younger fellows can be suspicious of the high waist trouser, though.

*This is my 2000th post! *


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Pretty nice. Were in in your (nice) shoes, I might switch out that jacket for a navy blazer, or wear the same jacket and trousers with brown shoes, a shirt with more texture (perhaps an oxford), and a more casual tie. I do like all the elements, especially the square.


Thanks for the suggestions, I had some AE Players come in the mail which I would have worn with this but they came a day late! The tie was a tough pick as I didn't have anything that particularly struck me, I'm starting to see where I need to augment the wardrobe...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> It's a classic look. :icon_smile:
> 
> As I say, the fit looks really good generally but I particularly like the heavy waist suppression of the jacket, achieved with no tell tale 'tugging x' around the button- has this been altered or was it a lucky and/or well judged initial purchase?
> 
> One other thing, which I hope you won't mind my mentioning: trouser rise - you will notice that little triangle of shirt peeking out above your belt? Trousers with a decent rise will prevent that and many, myself included, swear by the avoidance of this triangle as much as they insist on shirt cuffs showing. I do appreciate that you younger fellows can be suspicious of the high waist trouser, though.
> 
> *This is my 2000th post! *


It was serious luck (I wish I could say "good judgement," but I didn't know enough when I bought it for that to have been the case) -- I'm a somewhat difficult fit, given that I've got about a 37" chest and a 30" waist.

The triangle is a problem, though it doesn't bother me as much as it does others. I think the low angle of the photo is exaggerating it, too. I wanted navy cords, I liked 90% of the fit of these pants, and they were inexpensive enough that the price/compromise ratio was right. The same fit in the legs with about an inch more rise would be the perfect cut for my desires, I think.

And thanks for wasting your 2,000th on me. :icon_viking:


----------



## Shaver

^ My pleasure. When you make your first big blockbuster movie you can give me a walk on part. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## upr_crust

Something more relaxed for the end of the week. Today's hat is one that I've had for a very long time, but haven't worn in ages, though, after seeing today's pictures, that is perhaps not a bad thing - I leave that to your judgment.

Sports jacket, shirt, cords, waistcoat and boots - BB
PS - no name brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - RLPL
Hat - Stetson


----------



## Shawl Lapel

A nice change of pace from your usual attire, Upr. Really like that sportcoat.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> Something more relaxed for the end of the week. Today's hat is one that I've had for a very long time, but haven't worn in ages, though, after seeing today's pictures, that is perhaps not a bad thing - I leave that to your judgment.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, cords, waistcoat and boots - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - RLPL
> Hat - Stetson


It's mostly great and spot-on, as usual (that jacket is fantastic) but I do have to speak up: I don't think the scarf work, or could ever work with an earthy ensemble of the like. In my most humble opinion, it clashes with the trousers and fails to blend and harmonise with the rest. This being said, given your standards, I'd be interested to read your sartorial reasons for incorporating it into your outfit.


----------



## 44Blue

upr_crust said:


> Something more relaxed for the end of the week. Today's hat is one that I've had for a very long time, but haven't worn in ages, though, after seeing today's pictures, that is perhaps not a bad thing - I leave that to your judgment.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, cords, waistcoat and boots - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - RLPL
> Hat - Stetson


I'm a long-time reader who's just started posting on the Trad Forum...here to say that I absolutely love this fit. The second photo in particular is just great. You've switched gears while maintaining your customary exemplary standards.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Something more relaxed for the end of the week. Today's hat is one that I've had for a very long time, but haven't worn in ages, though, after seeing today's pictures, that is perhaps not a bad thing - I leave that to your judgment.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, cords, waistcoat and boots - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - RLPL
> Hat - Stetson


A lovely combination of earthy colours amongst the garments (excepting the scarf which is a rather chemical green for my somewhat restrained tastes). The odd jacket and PS combination in particular is just-so. But are the jacket cuff buttons not a long way from the end of the sleeve?


----------



## Flairball

upr_crust said:


> Something more relaxed for the end of the week. Today's hat is one that I've had for a very long time, but haven't worn in ages, though, after seeing today's pictures, that is perhaps not a bad thing - I leave that to your judgment.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, cords, waistcoat and boots - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - RLPL
> Hat - Stetson


I have been admiring your suit collection, and ability to wear them well. I own one suit, and seldom have reason to don it, but should I ever need to increase the size of my collection, no doubt I will be reviewing your posts.

Today's outfit is right in my strike zone, and the look I aspire to. Very nice. The tweed jacket, and the green cords are two things that are on my short list. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## upr_crust

Shawl Lapel said:


> A nice change of pace from your usual attire, Upr. Really like that sportcoat.





Anthony Charton said:


> It's mostly great and spot-on, as usual (that jacket is fantastic) but I do have to speak up: I don't think the scarf work, or could ever work with an earthy ensemble of the like. In my most humble opinion, it clashes with the trousers and fails to blend and harmonise with the rest. This being said, given your standards, I'd be interested to read your sartorial reasons for incorporating it into your outfit.





44Blue said:


> I'm a long-time reader who's just started posting on the Trad Forum...here to say that I absolutely love this fit. The second photo in particular is just great. You've switched gears while maintaining your customary exemplary standards.





Shaver said:


> A lovely combination of earthy colours amongst the garments (excepting the scarf which is a rather chemical green for my somewhat restrained tastes). The odd jacket and PS combination in particular is just-so. But are the jacket cuff buttons not a long way from the end of the sleeve?





Flairball said:


> I have been admiring your suit collection, and ability to wear them well. I own one suit, and seldom have reason to don it, but should I ever need to increase the size of my collection, no doubt I will be reviewing your posts.
> 
> Today's outfit is right in my strike zone, and the look I aspire to. Very nice. The tweed jacket, and the green cords are two things that are on my short list. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, gentlemen. Ironically enough, I had thought to wear a slightly darker and softer (in color) green scarf chosen to go with today's outfit, but I nixed it, for the simple reason that it was merely Johnston's of Elgin, and not a highfalutin label such as RLPL. Silly me to think that you'd all be more interested in the label of the scarf than its color.

The cords are new - BB Milanos, as it happens - which I bought for the color (and the fit, since this is the first time in my adult like that I could fit into trousers this slim cut). I also bought them in burgundy - whether I dare to wear them "in cyberspace" remains to be seen .


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Very casual today as I'm doing work around the house. It is also quite warm at 1 degree celcius.

Hat: Lacoste
Jacket: wool bomber by London Fog
Pants: Ralph Lauren corduroy
Shirt: vintage 100% wool by Facconable with suede elbow patches (plaid on front, solid on arms and back)


----------



## JoshuaNY

JoshuaNY said:


> I admit it, I am jealous of your shoe collection





upr_crust said:


> It takes nothing but a mix of taste, patience, cash, and time to assemble such a collection. A surfeit of taste and time can overcome the need for much cash.


I am learning that, having just begun my quality shoe journey. I purchased a couple Allen Edmond Seconds when they were having a sale. First full grain shoes I have owned, and by far the best. Gotta keep my eye out for good deals in the future.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> ^ My pleasure. When you make your first big blockbuster movie you can give me a walk on part. :icon_smile_wink:


That would be a long walk. :icon_viking:

Here's today -- I'm sure the jeans won't be as popular as proper trousers,but at least they have a decent rise. The jacket, unfortunately, is less successful than the previous -- shoulders with too much padding, and the fit through the body is a touch worse. I also feel it's a bit matchy, given the blue and white silk d-ring belt. Oh well. Live and learn, right?


----------



## upr_crust

Congratulations on the first step on your journey. I would suggest that, in this season of clearance sales, that you might do some reconnaissance missions through the upper echelons of shoe departments in midtown - Paul Stuart, Barney's, and Bergdorf for Men would be a good sampling of what in the quality levels above AE is available.

I will warn you, however - the path you are taking can be rather addictive - but pleasurable .



JoshuaNY said:


> I am learning that, having just begun my quality shoe journey. I purchased a couple Allen Edmond Seconds when they were having a sale. First full grain shoes I have owned, and by far the best. Gotta keep my eye out for good deals in the future.


----------



## Flairball

wrwhiteknight said:


> Very casual today as I'm doing work around the house. It is also quite warm at 1 degree celcius.
> 
> Hat: Lacoste
> Jacket: wool bomber by London Fog
> Pants: Ralph Lauren corduroy
> Shirt: vintage 100% wool by Facconable with suede elbow patches (plaid on front, solid on arms and back)


Casual is good. You have a very nice bend in the brim of that hat. I'd sure like to get a look at the profile, and the pattern one day. Do wear it again be too long.


----------



## mhdena

The hat color seems to look good with the coat. It could probably be REBLOCKED to look like new by an experienced hatter. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## dchandler2

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. What I wore this past Sunday.


----------



## FLMike

That's quite an odd shirt. Can't say I've seen anything like that before.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

FLCracka: yes, the Faconnable shirt _is_ quite unique. I picked it up at a boutiquey type thrift maybe 7 years ago. It's definitely not a go to in my wardrobe, but I always enjoy it when I put it on; the wool is quite warm and perfect this time of year.

________________________________
Today -

Shirt: Lorenzini
Tie: JCrew made in Italy
Sweater: Alfred Nelson 80/20 wool/cashmere
Pants: Lands End
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Lasalle in Chili


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Those AEs really add to the outfit. Wear them in good health


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today, went to church for the first time in quite a long while (other than Christmas).

Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Pants: Polo
Shirt: Casa Moda
Tie: Borrelli 7-fold 65% wool/35% silk

I'm using a new image host, and I don't know how to make the images larger, but you can click directly on them for full view.


----------



## Anthony Charton

It's getting good. Told you that tie would work with the RL ! I love combining check and solid brown myself- excellent trousers too. 
Two things: I think the Borrelli certainly deserves a wider knot (and possibly a slight arch). Also, I'm not convinced by the pink square. Congrats on the folding -very neat- but it's too close to the white of the shirt in my opinion. If you want to go all outs and try to blend youthful colours with the lovely earthy tones of your jacket and tie, I'd say you need a light blue shirt to sustain that. Otherwise, a red square with a wider pattern would have worked- you posted one a few weeks ago I believe. 
What shoes/ socks were you wearing ?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks for all that Anthony. I will try it with another pocket square soon.

What is an 'arch' in a tie?

I was wearing smartwool argyles in black/grey, and my Ecco Boston black gore-tex boots (slushy and a foot of snow here).


----------



## Anthony Charton

Something to give it a bit of a 3-D feel.


----------



## mattdillon

a little older pic but here goes nothing. banana loafers, polo blazer, charles tyrwhitt shirt, j press square, jcrew belt.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Today, went to church for the first time in quite a long while (other than Christmas).
> 
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> Pants: Polo
> Shirt: Casa Moda
> Tie: Borrelli 7-fold 65% wool/35% silk
> 
> I'm using a new image host, and I don't know how to make the images larger, but you can click directly on them for full view.


Your best submission yet wrw.

The colour scheme harmonises well, sleeves/cuff/jacket length all spot on, no dreaded triangle of shirt above the trouser belt. I'm still a tiny bit concerned about the fit across the shoulders but overall a fine well put together combination. :icon_smile:


----------



## deandbn

wrwhiteknight said:


> What is an 'arch' in a tie?
> 
> This is the best post I have seen of you, Looks very good. I like your tie a lot, knot is a little small, and all I would change is to a white PS. The one you have is a bit 'peachy' for a guy IMO.
> 
> The other pic shows an 'arch' also more often called a 'boner' in a tie. This one is a little exaggerated, but you get the idea. Look at the models knot, it shows an example of a double four in hand that would give your knot a little extra size, but i suspect you could not do this because of your height, and not enough tie length. Also, look at this models PS with the blades and corners up, looks pretty good i think.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks guys. It's nice to know that I am in fact moving forward with my dress because I have been feeling a lot better about it recently. I have been given plenty of fodder for improvement by all of the eye candy in this thread as provided by others and combined with the dialogue on the forum.

Hopefully I'll keep moving in this upward direction, but you will certainly have to be prepared for the few flops that are sure to come!


----------



## dchandler2

Todays outfit. Pretty cold here in College Station so I had to wear by favorite fedora again to keep my bald head warm.


----------



## Pentheos

Jacket sleeves are a bit short and pants are a bit long, so please visit your tailor. Otherwise looking sharp.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I do think that you could take a bit more risk with the tie and pocket square, or at least pull in some more colors by ditching the monochromatic tie for something with more contrast.

I agree with Pentheos as far as _my_ taste goes for jacket sleeves (probably a tad short for anyone), but the hard-break on the pants and the tall cuffs look great on you in my opinion. Your style is not the slim, trim, flat, sleek modern look, but rather appears more flowing and classic, and you do it quite well.


----------



## upr_crust

After Friday's exercise in smart casual, back to suits . . .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Anthony Jordan

wrwhiteknight said:


> I do think that you could take a bit more risk with the tie and pocket square, or at least pull in some more colors by ditching the monochromatic tie for something with more contrast.
> 
> I agree with Pentheos as far as _my_ taste goes for jacket sleeves (probably a tad short for anyone), but the hard-break on the pants and the tall cuffs look great on you in my opinion. Your style is not the slim, trim, flat, sleek modern look, but rather appears more flowing and classic, and you do it quite well.


Is it not perhaps that the shirt cuffs are a little long? I agree with you re. the trousers.

Here is what I wore yesterday, for the Feast of the Epiphany:










I made a special effort as (i) I like the feast, (ii) I was reading and (iii) I wanted to give the trousers, waistcoat and tie their first wear!

Consists of:

Black morning jacket, Monmouthshire Co-Operative Society (1950s?);
Black/grey fine checked waistcoat with knitted back, made for a local department store (1960s?);
Dark striped morning trousers, with turnups, maker unknown (possibly 1960s again, given the narrow cuffs?);
Modern silver tie, bought from a local drapers; and
1930 J.W. Benson silver half-hunter with Edwardian chain.

Worn with white M&S double-cuffed shirt, silver-grey barathea braces, black & grey striped socks, black Alfred Sargent Oxfords, black 1950s Stetson 3x homburg.


----------



## Jovan

On board except for that tie.


----------



## L-feld

Shaver said:


> I'm still a tiny bit concerned about the fit across the shoulders


I'm going to agree with this. If I remember correctly, you had recently gone down from a 42 to a 40. If you can find it, you may want to consider purchasing a 38 or a 39 and then having the jacket let out. It might be the only way (other than MTM) to get the shoulders where you need them to be.

Looking good nonetheless. Also, I for one support the ps. I am a firm believer that a splash of pink looks good on nearly everyone.


----------



## crocto

Back to work after break.

Suit: JAB
Tie: Donald Trump (it's actually a nice tie and for $10, why not?)
Shirt: Calvin Klein


----------



## Jovan

Jovan said:


> On board except for that tie.


Okay, just realized I should be better than this sort of cryptic nonsense.

I think the problem is that a bright silver tie like that is a little too... high school prom to go with such a morningwear inspired outfit. To be perfectly honest I don't think there's very much it would look good with. A charcoal tie might look better, but I'd still strive for some visual interest like a grenadine, dots, or stripes.


----------



## AbleRiot

Jovan said:


> To be perfectly honest I don't think there's very much it would look good with. A charcoal tie might look better, but I'd still strive for some visual interest like a grenadine, dots, or stripes.


I don't know why but in my eyes I think a solid light blue tie would work.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

What, no love for the tie at all?! To do it justice it is slightly more visually interesting than the photo might suggest, but I deliberately eschewed anything more stand-out given the waistcoat. Will think on about the blue!


----------



## upr_crust

Theme and variations from yesterday.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie -BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## mattdillon

dchandler2 said:


> Todays outfit. Pretty cold here in College Station so I had to wear by favorite fedora again to keep my bald head warm.


Love the texture in the tie which stands up to the suit and the pocket square picking up the blue. I don't have any issue with the choice of colors and monochrome theme. you have many options with tie, shirt and square color but all seem's balanced, clean and complementary to each other.

If I'm seeing this correctly the pants have pleats so the cuff for me is mandatory and looks sharp.

Well done.

The only thing I might suggest is hitting the shoes with a little black shoe polish to add depth to that nice shade of brown. I have done it slowly and cautiously with my brown wingtips which I felt were a bit one note and to light of a shade of brown. It will give it a nice rich patina especially around the seams and sole that enhances the look with all your suits especially the darker navy and charcoal.


----------



## srmd22

FWIW, I don't mind the tie, personally, but I have noticed a lack of love for shiny light-colored ties on the board.



mattdillon said:


> ...
> The only thing I might suggest is hitting the shoes with a little black shoe polish to add depth to that nice shade of brown. I have done it slowly and cautiously with my brown wingtips which I felt were a bit one note and to light of a shade of brown. It will give it a nice rich patina especially around the seams and sole that enhances the look with all your suits especially the darker navy and charcoal.


That's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## crocto

Mine for today.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Club Room (Macys house brand)
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## mnewb1

Good look, Man.



dchandler2 said:


> Todays outfit. Pretty cold here in College Station so I had to wear by favorite fedora again to keep my bald head warm.


----------



## mnewb1

As I follow along, mostly in silence, I continue to be very impressed with your wardrobe.



upr_crust said:


> After Friday's exercise in smart casual, back to suits . . .
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - JAB
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you mnewb1 for the compliment.

I thought it was time to dig something out of the "archives". According to the dry cleaner's tag on today's suit, I've not worn it since May 2012.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## dhahlen

I tend to enjoy a lot of color.


----------



## Hitch

Kirkland jeans , Cabelas synthetic base layer and my 'new' thrifted LL Bean rain shell.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

srmd22 said:


> FWIW, I don't mind the tie, personally, but I have noticed a lack of love for shiny light-colored ties on the board.


To me, it had a morning dress quality about it, but I see it might be a little light for the purpose.


----------



## dangerouscold

Hi there,

First post in WAYWT, lurking for a while. Interested in y'all well dressed folks' opinions on jacket fit.

I see a few flaws in the coordination already.










Color is strange in this closeup. Shirt stripe is light blue, tie is silver and black... and out of place?










Also, I inherited these AE shoes, they look somewhat old. Black with burgundy undertones. Can anyone name AE model?










Thanks for your time, and if these photos all turn out huge, I'll fix for next time.

Cheers,

DC


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Jacket looks fine in the shoulders but tight in the mid-section. I can't tell if your arm being up is pulling it though. Jacket is maybe a hair short? It looks "off" with the fit of the pants.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

DC:

This is rather long-winded. Sorry.

I am far from qualified to give detailed feedback about how things fit -- except to say that something seems a bit off with those shoulders. In my know-nothing way, could it perhaps be that your shoulder's aren't shaped like the jacket's? It seems also that it's a bit tight and a bit short. In the future, you might be well-served by considering a two-button jacket.

In terms of the combination, you've run into a few issues of formality and a few of color. I'll start from the top -- I love light blue striped shirts. They're great. I also love spread collars and french cuffs. Sadly, your shirt doesn't quite work here. A white collar and cuffs is too much formality for a camel hair jacket. Some will tell you french cuffs are pushing it too, but I'm enough of an Anglophile that I'm perfectly willing to let them slide.

The tie is also out of place, for a few reasons. I really like paisley. It's one of my favorite patterns. Here's the thing: I think it works best as a fairly casual thing. Print a large-scale in earthy-toned paisley on something not-too-shiny, and you have a square I'll love. Use that same pattern as a tie, and I'll concede that you're playing with "too much pattern" fire. Weave a paisley in really formal colors, and you've got something that's not quite in tune. It really doesn't work with a camel coat (that jacket is putting a cap on how formal you can get), and I find it doesn't pair well with the striped shirt. As an aside, I find patterned shirts look busier with white collars than without.

Gray trousers are fine. I do think you could think about going a shade lighter. I also find (perhaps this is just me) that I like contrast with the shoes and trousers when one's coat is lighter than one's trousers. Black shoes are wrong with a camel coat anyway, but this would be a nice combination to try out those lighter brown shoes that look so nice in the store and are so tough to wear tastefully in the real world.


----------



## salgy

DC, kudos for making your first post on AAAC in the WAYWT thread... Took cajones... 

Those shoes look like Macalisters, but I would need to see a close up of the medallion & a side view to be sure...


----------



## upr_crust

It's Thursday, and not a moment too soon . . .

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Hickey Freeman


----------



## dangerouscold

Thanks for feedback.

It's really something different to see a headless photo objectively. I also realized the formality clashing here, with stripes and french cuffs paired with a "fuzzy" textured camel jacket, shiny tie, etc. Truth is at my business casual office, jacket and tie is a novelty, and jacket is on the hanger right away. If I lose the brown, rest of the colors aren't so bad, yeah?

Fit on Jacket is not too bad, little small (thrift, sleeves altered) but trousers are OTR and very full cut/baggy. For proportions sake, I'm 6'0 and about 220 lbs with a very barrel chest, top heavy type build. Shirt is a bit too big and wrinkling in closeup photo, and collar about 3/4" too big.

Only been hanging out here and that other site for about 2 months. Already planning on selling/trashing my fashion brand shoes, and moving away from non-iron, "treated" shirts. Current DC bankroll does not allow MTM or custom clothing...

Cheers,

DC


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dangerouscold said:


> Thanks for feedback.
> 
> It's really something different to see a headless photo objectively. I also realized the formality clashing here, with stripes and french cuffs paired with a "fuzzy" textured camel jacket, shiny tie, etc. Truth is at my business casual office, jacket and tie is a novelty, and jacket is on the hanger right away. If I lose the brown, rest of the colors aren't so bad, yeah?
> 
> Fit on Jacket is not too bad, little small (thrift, sleeves altered) but trousers are OTR and very full cut/baggy. For proportions sake, I'm 6'0 and about 220 lbs with a very barrel chest, top heavy type build. Shirt is a bit too big and wrinkling in closeup photo, and collar about 3/4" too big.
> 
> Only been hanging out here and that other site for about 2 months. Already planning on selling/trashing my fashion brand shoes, and moving away from non-iron, "treated" shirts. Current DC bankroll does not allow MTM or custom clothing...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DC


If you were to lose the camel hair coat there, then I would assume that you had been wearing a suit and had removed its jacket rather than a sportcoat. If that works for you, then that's great. I tend to keep my jackets on, because they tend to fit better than my shirts and because I run cold.

Also, since I'm in an environment which is even more casual than yours, I tend to avoid anything too "fancy" -- particularly formal ties (though I wear a tie only about 60% of the time) and contrast collar shirts fall into that group for me. I prefer to wear fairly casual ties (knits, repps, emblematics) and shirts with some texture or pattern to them (oxford cloth, tatersalls, stripes). I'll break out the french cuffs and bling-bling ties from time to time when I feel like it.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr-crust- I('m going to throw in the usual 'spot-on' epithet. The only thing I'm not convinced about it the square -fantastc on its own, but with such a classic combination of colours (blue, red, gold,) I personally tend to go for something like green. This little peeve aside, a splendid outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust- I('m going to throw in the usual 'spot-on' epithet. The only thing I'm not convinced about it the square -fantastc on its own, but with such a classic combination of colours (blue, red, gold,) I personally tend to go for something like green. This little peeve aside, a splendid outfit.


Thank you, Anthony. For the record, I will have to try your suggestion of a green PS with this combo, were I to repeat the arrangement. As it happens, today's pocket square was a recent purchase (with two others - at $9.97 each, I couldn't resist), and as it was the PS that went best with today's attire of the three, I opted for the "play with one's new toy immediately" option :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

upr_crust said:


> I opted for the "play with one's new toy immediately" option :icon_smile_wink:.


Oh, I thought it was mandatory...I wasn't even aware it _was_ an option!


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Oh, I thought it was mandatory...I wasn't even aware it _was_ an option!


Silly me - what I thought was a mad compulsion was just following the rules! :biggrin2:


----------



## Anthony Charton

I like the tie a lot. It's a bold match with so earthy a jacket, but I can see it working. The square, however, doesn't sit well on the ensemble - in my opinion. The blue and the beige are both off-tones of other colours in the outfit, and, on top of that, with a very different feel. Other than that, I like the combo. 

(I've noticed that most of my more negative critiques are aimed at pocket squares on this thread...)


----------



## mattdillon

[/URL] images[/IMG]

Long lurker, first time poster. Love the site and the exchange of fashion opinions.

This suit is a shark skin trim fit suit bought off the rack fits me great. the picture does not do the texture of the suit justice. Fitted in arms, shoulders and waist with double vents. Also nice high cut armpits. Did have the legs tapered a bit at my tailor to have the ankle slimmed a bit to match the rest of this otherwise modern fitting suit.

Picture taken by me so not very good for perspective on fit. For me this is a more conservative look that was appropriate for the days events. I usually will wear more and different colors. Usually more textures as well in colder months ie tweed blazers, wool knit ties worn with V-neck sweaters.

Suit and Tie Hilfiger, square The Tie Bar, shirt Charles Tyrwhitt.

Cheers


----------



## DMB

upr_crust said:


>


Man, I do like that hat. I could never pull it off, but I sure do like it.


----------



## crocto

Mine for today.

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826 (Lord & Taylor)
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## Jovan

mattdillon said:


> [/URL] images[/IMG]
> 
> Long lurker, first time poster. Love the site and the exchange of fashion opinions.
> 
> This suit is a shark skin trim fit suit bought off the rack fits me great. the picture does not do the texture of the suit justice. Fitted in arms, shoulders and waist with double vents. Also nice high cut armpits. Did have the legs tapered a bit at my tailor to have the ankle slimmed a bit to match the rest of this otherwise modern fitting suit.
> 
> Picture taken by me so not very good for perspective on fit. For me this is a more conservative look that was appropriate for the days events. I usually will wear more and different colors. Usually more textures as well in colder months ie tweed blazers, wool knit ties worn with V-neck sweaters.
> 
> Suit and Tie Hilfiger, square The Tie Bar, shirt Charles Tyrwhitt.
> 
> Cheers


Does the collar normally sit away from your neck like that? If so, you might need to take another trip to your tailor!

I think there's a little too much blue going on there. The tie would go great with grey suits, but I'm afraid with a petrol blue like that and the navy trimmed pocket square it's just a bit much. Maybe if you switched it out for a green, purple, or red repp stripe tie?

Post pictures of your shoes if possible.


----------



## Jovan

Rugby Shetland (Yes, I actually like the elbow patches.)
Lands' End OCBD, chinos, and surcingle
Gap socks
Florsheim pennies
Aquascutum tweed topcoat


----------



## upr_crust

Something more casual (and off the wall) with which to end the week.

Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, cap and cords - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Alden
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## mattdillon

there certainly is a lot of blue going on for sure. the collar actually fits my neck fine and after looking at pic not sure why the tie is crowding the top center. It is a wide spread but does fit better than in this picture.


----------



## 44Blue

upr_crust said:


> Something more casual (and off the wall) with which to end the week.
> 
> Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, cap and cords - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Alden
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


Your suit fits are consistently top notch; but once again, it's one of your casual ensembles that has absolutely blown me away. I especially love the waistcoat!


----------



## Jovan

mattdillon said:


> there certainly is a lot of blue going on for sure. the collar actually fits my neck fine and after looking at pic not sure why the tie is crowding the top center. It is a wide spread but does fit better than in this picture.


I was referring to your jacket collar.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr -- that's better than fantastic. I think you just sold me on the idea of the odd vest with no tie.

Jovan -- Nice look. I like the socks. Your (new? If so, congrats!) cubical has the same carpet as my high school.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. It's new-ish.


----------



## upr_crust

DMB said:


> Man, I do like that hat. I could never pull it off, but I sure do like it.


Having no hair in a NYC winter means that I need head covering - the fedora merely makes a virtue of a necessity.



44Blue said:


> Your suit fits are consistently top notch; but once again, it's one of your casual ensembles that has absolutely blown me away. I especially love the waistcoat!


The waistcoat was a very recent acquisition - a perfect combination of "love at first sight" and "40% off". :icon_cheers:



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr -- that's better than fantastic. I think you just sold me on the idea of the odd vest with no tie..


Thank you, Repp. You'll be seeing this vest again before it gets warm, trust me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Repp. You'll be seeing this vest again before it gets warm, trust me.


I particularly like the combination of the red overcheck with the burgundy cords, but I could see it working in quite a few circumstances.


----------



## mattdillon

Jovan said:


> I was referring to your jacket collar.


ah yes. I am holding the camera up with my left hand and there is no way to avoid that. Jacket collar sits snugly under normal circumstances.


----------



## srmd22

Haven't posted in awhile, but took a few pics since New Year's:
BB-
Navy cashmere SC
burgandy and navy bowtie - not as red as it looks in pic -- lighting is off-
OCBD must iron, kinda washed out in the pic



















New Years dinner with the extended family, Zegna suit shirt and tie, AE Walnut McAllisters:


----------



## Anthony Charton

A couple of solid outfits ! Seems like lapelled tartan waistcoats are in season... the McAllisters look delightful; are they two-toned ?


----------



## salgy

Just got my christmas sport coat back from the tailors... I did start a thread about what to wear with it, so I am looking forward to feedback on how I did... Not shown: AE PA's in walnut

coat, tie, khakis, shirt: BB


----------



## 3PieceSuitGuy

Salieri said:


> Well, it's not something I wore today, rather on Saturday, but I have only just seen the pictures and am interested in getting some feedback. It was a friend's wedding and I tried to go for a very classic '20s/'30s style, going vintage with as much stuff as possible. I was lucky enough to inherit a 1928 silk top hat from my great grandfather in exactly my size, which I would never have been able to acquire otherwise. I appreciate I should be showing more cuff on my left wrist, my shirt sleeve was of sufficient length but appears to have riden up and tucket itself behind my watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apols. for the poor quality, but that's facebook for you.


Your outfit looks spectacular!!! Hope you didn't outdress the groom!!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I hope he's got a nice rig for their 4th anniversary, six months from now. :icon_viking:

Jokes aside, that's a post to dig up.


----------



## m0bbie

Not sure if this is a good combo or not?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tie is too shiny, formal, and cold for the (really great suit). Shirt is white herringbone/self stripe? If so, same again. That shirt and tie belong with a business suit -- and that ain't a business suit. Country suit requires country tie and shirt.

Tatersall/oxford and madder/wool challis. Not shiny herringbone or satin. You could even add a patterned silk pocketsquare, but the TV fold isn't wrong.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Out to dinner tonight with my wife and daughter.

Jacket: 100% cashmere by Jack Victor
Shirt: Lorenzini
Pants: Lands End
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Lasalle


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Wr:

You've improved tremendously. That looks pretty darn good, and the combination is pretty nice. You've mentioned being square-shy before, but I think that one's commendable. I think you could experiment with adding one cool color into something similar -- maybe a pair of navy cords (I'm on an extreme navy cords kick, I admit). 

Unfortunately, I'm of a mind that picks nits, and nitpick I shall. I think you've got two separate silhouettes going on here: the top half is at the roomy end of what's acceptable, while the lower is certainly rather slim. I have jackets, like that one, where the shoulders and chest could stand to be a touch narrower, but the degree of waist suppression prevents it from being boxy. I think if your jacket waist came in, you'd look a touch more elegant and debonair.

As for the trousers, the legs are cut rather slim, but this means that they should be concurrently shorter -- right now, you have buckling at your knees, which is rather bad for the overall silhouette. 

That being said, it's a pretty nice look overall, and I'm only so attuned to the issues with the overall silhouette because that's what I'm struggling with in my clothing at the moment.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks Youthful - that is really helpful commentary, and I actually saw the same thing in the photos although I failed to notice it in the mirror!


----------



## Acme

m0bbie said:


> Not sure if this is a good combo or not?


I think it looks great. Welcome to AAAC, m0bbie.


----------



## upr_crust

An admixture of patterns for today.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB GF
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - C & J, via Barney's, NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Scala


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr-crust, your DB suits/ winchester shirts are always my favourite. That tie pattern would have been too heavy to my taste on a SB but it certainly works here. My conservative tastes tell me to be apprehensive of the strap monks but I've seen enough of your posts to know that it's a well-managed part of you sartirial aesthetics.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Out to dinner tonight with my wife and daughter.
> 
> Jacket: 100% cashmere by Jack Victor
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Pants: Lands End
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Lasalle


Very promising. That jacket looks great, the shirt pattern is lovely and the trousers/ shoe combination works very well. I'm going to be annoying and tell you what I think could be improved: the sleeves look a little (half an inch or so) on the long side (although it seems to me that your shirts are usually longer, but I might be wrong). The issue with the trousers, for me, is the way they fall - not altogether harmoniously. I'd try to wear them higher on the waist. That's it, well done !


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Just for fun.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust, your DB suits/ winchester shirts are always my favourite. That tie pattern would have been too heavy to my taste on a SB but it certainly works here. My conservative tastes tell me to be apprehensive of the strap monks but I've seen enough of your posts to know that it's a well-managed part of you sartirial aesthetics.


I thought that the boldness (and width) of the tie would be balanced by the D/B's peak lapels, which it appears to have done. As for the monk straps, they were worn for two practical reasons - first, it was threatening rain, and they're among my older shoes, and second, I'm seeing my tailor during my lunch hour, and wanted shoes that were easy to get on/off, without being slipons, which would have stretched the formality/informality of the ensemble in an untoward manner for most of the readers of these forums.


----------



## srmd22

Anthony Charton said:


> A couple of solid outfits ! Seems like lapelled tartan waistcoats are in season... the McAllisters look delightful; are they two-toned ?


Thanks. I have a thing for vests atm, particularly tartan, check and tatarsall. As for the shoes, not two-toned, just a trick of the light.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Stafford/CT/Izod/AE


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
Quite nice. I do think there's a bit too much contrast between the shoes and trousers. Maybe mid-gray trousers would have been more subtle. It might look better in the full length. That said, the top half is, IMHO, pretty much perfect. Like, I'd steal that look in a heartbeat if I had the gear, and I just knocked "blue unistripe OCBD*" up to the top of my list of shirts to get. You even managed to put together a sportcoat look that works with black shoes.

What is the texture on the trousers? Just a twill that the camera hates, or some kind of nailhead?

*Yeah, yours isn't an oxford or a buttondown collar, but mine will be. Also, my girlfriend loves my green wool tie.


----------



## srmd22

BB: sack navy 3/2 blazer, khakis, tie
white OCBD
AE belt, vintage cordovan longwings


















Vintage tweed SC
Lands End khakis
BB OCBD and BT
(sorry, standing in funny position, daughters stuff all over the floor):


----------



## m0bbie

Glasses: Oliver Peoples Sheldrake
Jacket: Dior Homme
Shirt: Turnbull & Asser
Tie: Boss Black
Pants: J. Crew Urban Slim Chinos
Loafers: AE


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Your sleeves are short, and I don't think it's worthwhile trying to make an orphaned pinstripe jacket work in the kind of look you're going for. I wish I could explain it better -- it's like you've put together a combination that's a bit sheepish about being a pinstriped orphan jacket, when the only way to do it is by making the mistake a feature, if that makes sense.


----------



## m0bbie

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Your sleeves are short, and I don't think it's worthwhile trying to make an orphaned pinstripe jacket work in the kind of look you're going for. I wish I could explain it better -- it's like you've put together a combination that's a bit sheepish about being a pinstriped orphan jacket, when the only way to do it is by making the mistake a feature, if that makes sense.


Totally make sense. It's just that I don't know what to do with the jacket, and it's my favorite  I rarely put this jacket on nowadays.


----------



## simonfoy

Hi all

Firstly, a Happy New Year to you all.

Secondly this is the first day out in weeks, actually the first day out of bed. You can see the ensemble, it is fairly dark but I like dark clothing.

I hope it all looks OK

Simon


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

m0bbie said:


> Totally make sense. It's just that I don't know what to do with the jacket, and it's my favorite  I rarely put this jacket on nowadays.


I don't know -- treat it as an excuse to break more rules, do all the sartorial things you shouldn't, but want to anyway. That could be fun.

For example, I have an orphaned DB jacket with red pinstripe, and I think I'll match with a red tie (mistake) and wear it with a BD collar (mistake).


----------



## Jovan

Simon! Good to see you back, friend.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> Quite nice. I do think there's a bit too much contrast between the shoes and trousers. Maybe mid-gray trousers would have been more subtle. It might look better in the full length. That said, the top half is, IMHO, pretty much perfect. Like, I'd steal that look in a heartbeat if I had the gear, and I just knocked "blue unistripe OCBD*" up to the top of my list of shirts to get. You even managed to put together a sportcoat look that works with black shoes.
> 
> What is the texture on the trousers? Just a twill that the camera hates, or some kind of nailhead?
> 
> *Yeah, yours isn't an oxford or a buttondown collar, but mine will be. Also, my girlfriend loves my green wool tie.


Thanks YR! I will have to see if I can get a better picture of the trousers. I was thinking about some lighter shoes but the weather yesterday chose my rubber-soled AEs.

srmd - I'm liking that tweed sportcoat


----------



## upr_crust

First off, welcome back Simonfoy - good to see you up and about again. Ironically enough, we're almost twins today .

I normally pair this suit with a white shirt, but decided that was just too boring for me, for today, such that I am flirting, heavily, with total vulgarity in my Tuesday attire, having a need for vibrant color.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Collar bar - no name, had it for decades
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## srmd22




----------



## Anthony Charton

It all looks great, but that square in faaaar too matchy. It seems a shame to be that such a nice outfit might be diminished by that- for the rest is really good indeed.

Upr-crust: I, for one, like it- the colours are, true, a little intense, but I think you could re-use a similar outfit and wear a winchester shirt instead. It might help tone it down a notch.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust: I, for one, like it- the colours are, true, a little intense, but I think you could re-use a similar outfit and wear a winchester shirt instead. It might help tone it down a notch.


A Winchester (a.k.a. a contrast-collar shirt, as it would be known in the US) would be another more traditional and logical choice to pair with today's suit (I've done it in the past to good effect), but, sometimes one gets in a mood to do something slightly different, hence today's "mix". Glad that you like it, despite the color intensity.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Actually we say contrast-collar here too- I know the term Winchester originated in the US and had read somewhere that it was the proper terminology over there, hence my using it here. Anyway, I do like it, contrast or not.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

It's a little bit '70s, but the _Live & Let Die_ look is kind of fun. I wound up listening to B.T. Express while taking the pictures, too. I think it would look more contemporary with less-fully cut gray flannels, instead of these brown whipcords, and a tie that isn't burnt orange, but this seemed like fun.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> Actually we say contrast-collar here too- I know the term Winchester originated in the US and had read somewhere that it was the proper terminology over there, hence my using it here. Anyway, I do like it, contrast or not.


I've never seen such shirts referred to as "Winchester" outside of Charles Tyrwhitt's website. But they also claimed the button-down collar was invented by this "Colonel Pinkerton-Portly" fellow who I can find absolutely no reference to at all outside their website... I am dubious of where they get their information.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> I've never seen such shirts referred to as "Winchester" outside of Charles Tyrwhitt's website. But they also claimed the button-down collar was invented by this "Colonel Pinkerton-Portly" fellow who I can find absolutely no reference to at all outside their website... I am dubious of where they get their information.


They make it up as they go along, just as it is with their claims to high quality.......


----------



## Jovan

It would seem so. The claim, IIRC, was that _the_ Winchester (as in the original proprietor of the titular firearm company) was the first to wear such shirts and popularized them. But again, I must call malarkey -- many shirts from that time had their collars and cuffs replaced with white fabric when they wore out because the original patterned body fabric was no longer available. That sseems much closer to the origin of the shirt style associated with Wall Street execs. I have no problem if a company wants to call their clothing different names because it sounds cool. ("#1 Sack Suit" still sounds cooler than "Madison" though.) But just do that without pretensions and don't make up some crap to justify it.


----------



## Scottyb06

Upr_crust - I'm new to the forum and have reviewed multiple pages on this thread. You are easily the best dressed man I've yet seen. Your 'look' displays a sense of confidence, conscientiousness, and kindness. I'm curious, what do you do for a living which allows you to dress so snappy each day of the week?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Scottyb06 said:


> Upr_crust - I'm curious, what do you do for a living which allows you to dress so snappy each day of the week?


I believe his profession is testing credit limits on cards for Visa and American Express. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It's a little bit '70s, but the _Live & Let Die_ look is kind of fun. I wound up listening to B.T. Express while taking the pictures, too. I think it would look more contemporary with less-fully cut gray flannels, instead of these brown whipcords, and a tie that isn't burnt orange, but this seemed like fun.


I hope you remembered...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

WouldaShoulda said:


> I hope you remembered...


I can honestly say I've never been in that _exact_ situation before...

I'd rather have the magnetic Rolex with the sawblades -- but if it's magnetic, shouldn't it be a Milgauss?


----------



## upr_crust

Scottyb06 said:


> Upr_crust - I'm new to the forum and have reviewed multiple pages on this thread. You are easily the best dressed man I've yet seen. Your 'look' displays a sense of confidence, conscientiousness, and kindness. I'm curious, what do you do for a living which allows you to dress so snappy each day of the week?


Thank you for your kind compliments - flattery will get you most everywhere :icon_smile_wink:.

As it happens, I work in a business casual environment in the financial services industry, in New York, wherein the range of acceptable attire is from the most casual of business casual to the strictest of business wear. In such an atmosphere, I have considerable freedom to dress as I choose (albeit as one of the office eccentrics).



wrwhiteknight said:


> I believe his profession is testing credit limits on cards for Visa and American Express. :icon_smile_wink:


I note that American Express has no pre-set credit limits, which, at times, has proven useful - if painful after the fact :devil: .


----------



## Jake Genezen

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It's a little bit '70s, but the _Live & Let Die_ look is kind of fun. I wound up listening to B.T. Express while taking the pictures, too. I think it would look more contemporary with less-fully cut gray flannels, instead of these brown whipcords, and a tie that isn't burnt orange, but this seemed like fun.


Very nice, Youthful Repp-robate. (I hope you are an 'Autumn', though :icon_smile:.)


----------



## Haffman

Jovan said:


> I've never seen such shirts referred to as "Winchester" outside of Charles Tyrwhitt's website. But *they also claimed the button-down collar was invented by this "Colonel Pinkerton-Portly" fellow *who I can find absolutely no reference to at all outside their website... I am dubious of where they get their information.


Wasn't he a good friend and contemporary of Mr Thomas Pink ?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jake Genezen said:


> Very nice, Youthful Repp-robate. (I hope you are an 'Autumn', though :icon_smile:.)


I might not have bought that tie, but it (almost) perfectly matched my hair... I forget if that makes me an autumn or a spring.


----------



## Jovan

Haffman said:


> Wasn't he a good friend and contemporary of Mr Thomas Pink ?


Google search comes up with nada except references to that apocryphal Tyrwhitt story. But if you have any other information, please feel free to prove me wrong.

To be fair, Brooks Brothers may not be entirely factual themselves. No photos or paintings of polo players have ever been found that corroborate their tale of seeing collars fastened down with buttons in England, prior to the Brooks Brothers debut in 1896. Some say that if anything, the polo players merely pinned the floppy collar points to the front of the shirt which _inspired_ the use of buttons.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Jovan said:


> I've never seen such shirts referred to as "Winchester" outside of Charles Tyrwhitt's website. But they also claimed the button-down collar was invented by this "Colonel Pinkerton-Portly" fellow who I can find absolutely no reference to at all outside their website... I am dubious of where they get their information.


https://andrewsandpygott.wordpress.com/shirt/
This was my source- avowedly, a couple of years ago, but these guys know their stuff so I did take it for granted.

(Other sources: https://clickdavao.com/encyclopedia...liver Fisher&title=People in Physical Science

'in 1848 Winchester patented a shirt-making process [...]'


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It's a little bit '70s, but the _Live & Let Die_ look is kind of fun. I wound up listening to B.T. Express while taking the pictures, too. I think it would look more contemporary with less-fully cut gray flannels, instead of these brown whipcords, and a tie that isn't burnt orange, but this seemed like fun.


Good contrast and mix of patterns. I agree about the pants, but the outfit works well as is.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> Google search comes up with nada except references to that apocryphal Tyrwhitt story. But if you have any other information, please feel free to prove me wrong.
> 
> To be fair, Brooks Brothers may not be entirely factual themselves. No photos or paintings of polo players have ever been found that corroborate their tale of seeing collars fastened down with buttons in England, prior to the Brooks Brothers debut in 1896. Some say that if anything, the polo players merely pinned the floppy collar points to the front of the shirt which _inspired_ the use of buttons.


I hope you're right, Jovan. I've read that little story, or allusions to it so many times, and it's just got that golden age of fradulent advertising ring to it.


----------



## simonfoy

A question if I may. I've been looking for a new suit and was watching Downton Abbey I came across this one posted. Can anyone tell me what the colour is, what the material looks like etc. I know nothing about suits and being colour blind that doesn't help either. I really like the suit and if affordable it would be something I would order soon.

Thanks everyone and thanks for the welcome back messages. I don't profess to be up to posting weekly but I will endeavour to do my best and post a little more.


----------



## firedancer

That's a brown flannel suit.


----------



## m0bbie

3-Button suit... any thought?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

First of all, the tie slipping down is distracting me. 

Second of all, the big problem with that suit for me is the cloth. The stripe is much too bold, making it look cheap. The gent on TOF doesn't quite have it right about us younger guys needing to steer clear of pinstripes -- but that suit is reading as much too boldness (fabric) and blockiness (cut), the kind of suit guys buy when they want their clothes to shout "TAKE ME SERIOUSLY" in all caps. I think it would be better if the top button were undone, depending on the lapel roll, but right now I find it inelegant, particularly with that tie -- which I think could be beautiful in the right context.


----------



## m0bbie

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> First of all, the tie slipping down is distracting me.
> 
> Second of all, the big problem with that suit for me is the cloth. The stripe is much too bold, making it look cheap. The gent on TOF doesn't quite have it right about us younger guys needing to steer clear of pinstripes -- but that suit is reading as much too boldness (fabric) and blockiness (cut), the kind of suit guys buy when they want their clothes to shout "TAKE ME SERIOUSLY" in all caps. I think it would be better if the top button were undone, depending on the lapel roll, but right now I find it inelegant, particularly with that tie -- which I think could be beautiful in the right context.












Please excuse the tie knot... i wasn't realize until I posted the pic.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jeez, that was quick. The tie knot isn't much of a thing, I just wanted to make sure that it had slipped down accidentally. :icon_viking:

I think it looks better a little more relaxed, like that. I'd also add a plain white PS, either a linen in a fold where you can see the edges, or a silk in a puff. That would make it a little more laid back, to me. How's the fit? I like a silhouette with a strongly defined waist, and I think a hard-roll 3btns demand it.


----------



## m0bbie

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jeez, that was quick. The tie knot isn't much of a thing, I just wanted to make sure that it had slipped down accidentally. :icon_viking:
> 
> I think it looks better a little more relaxed, like that. I'd also add a plain white PS, either a linen in a fold where you can see the edges, or a silk in a puff. That would make it a little more laid back, to me. How's the fit? I like a silhouette with a strongly defined waist, and I think a hard-roll 3btns demand it.


The fit is great. It's Dior Homme, but it's neither slim nor baggy. Lapel is not mad slim like the old stuffs they had. I am pretty slim and tall (135 lbs, 5'11") so it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

m0bbie said:


> The fit is great. It's Dior Homme, but it's neither slim nor baggy. Lapel is not mad slim like the old stuffs they had. I am pretty slim and tall (135 lbs, 5'11") so it fits me perfectly.


Neither slim nor baggy is the sweet spot. You and I are built about the same, so I know how hard it is to find stuff that fits well.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> https://andrewsandpygott.wordpress.com/shirt/
> This was my source- avowedly, a couple of years ago, but these guys know their stuff so I did take it for granted.
> 
> (Other sources: https://clickdavao.com/encyclopedia...liver Fisher&title=People in Physical Science
> 
> 'in 1848 Winchester patented a shirt-making process [...]'


Huh? I thought we were talking about Colonel Pinkerton-Portly now...

All I can find there about Winchester is that he patented a faster shirt making process. Contrasting collars and cuffs may very well be called Winchester shirts, but it seems about as accurate as calling that huge triangular tie knot a "Windsor knot" -- Edward VIII neither invented or liked it very much at all.



The Rambler said:


> I hope you're right, Jovan. I've read that little story, or allusions to it so many times, and it's just got that golden age of fradulent advertising ring to it.


Are we referring to the button-down collar here?


----------



## upr_crust

It's raining in NYC, so suit-wearing is out. I've been wearing this combo of SC and trousers for a while - it's due a visit to the dry cleaner's soon, but perhaps it's presentable enough for this thread.

Sports coat, trousers, shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, indeed, Upr... if I had a wardrobe like yours, I would look forward to fall/winter. You even make JAB look good!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Very nice, indeed, Upr... if I had a wardrobe like yours, I would look forward to fall/winter. You even make JAB look good!


With my propensity for dropping things on plain ties, buying an expensive one is ill-advised, and JAB can't really screw up a plain silk repp - it's good enough for what it is designed to be.


----------



## srmd22

m0bbie said:


> 3-Button suit... any thought?


Nice fit. I can't see the fabric too well, but I don't see anything I don't like about it. I like broad pinstripes, from time to time. It is certainly a bold look, but that is a good thing, on occasion. I agree about the tie, but I'm sure you were aware of that before it was even pointed out. We are not always perfectly arranged before snapping quick cellphone picks!


----------



## Scottyb06

I actually don't care for it - the suit looks too much like you're trying to be a cast member of Boardwalk Empire (no offense!). The stripes are too bold and fabric is too 'wooly'. I am a general fan of stripes, however, just not so bold...


----------



## Anthony Charton

m0bbie said:


> .
> 
> Please excuse the tie knot... i wasn't realize until I posted the pic.


,

After reading the multiple comments I'm going to add my own two pence. The fabric looks like what it looks like- one likes it or not. I personally am not a fan, but at least you're young enough to attempt to pull it off. Regardless whether people like it or not, if you want to keep it- and if you like it, you should- there are a few things I think you should pay attention to: 
The tie. It's much too light for this suit. A darker colour in a starker pattern (or dark grenadine) would look much better. Also, make sure it's always properly, and interestingly tied. With so loud a pinstripe suit, you can't afford to do anything wrong. I'd also wear a shirt with a stronger collar (this one looks a little plain to me, which is sometimes a good thing, but not here), possibly in oxford blue, possibly with a contrast collar. What I'm trying to say is that this suit, I believe, needs something more elaborate, ambitious, and a little less plain than what we have here- and it needs done perfectly well.
This being said, it looks like the fit is pretty good. I join whomever has suggested a pocket square.

_____

Upr-crust: I've said it before: glorious jacket. Out of curiousity, why did you choose to button the top button ?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Casual today. I promise I fixed my shirt cuff over my watch after I took the picture. Black jeans probably aren't too popular on AAAC, but I had time for a fit pic, so I took one.

LE/LE/Wrangler/Seiko/Thrift store.


----------



## stevetip

My first post... What I wore today:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
Combination isn't bad (I wish your shirt had a different collar and was a shade lighter, and I kind of hope the square is plain white), but the jacket is standing away from your shirt collar -- not so good.

Anthony Charton:

"What I'm trying to say is that this suit, I believe, needs something more elaborate, ambitious, and a little less plain than what we have here- and it needs done perfectly well."

Perfectly put.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> ,Upr-crust: I've said it before: glorious jacket. Out of curiousity, why did you choose to button the top button ?


Two things - A). the jacket is a "hard 3", and is designed that the upper two jacket buttons are to be buttoned, and B). having been heavier in my earthly existence (sometimes much heavier), and now being in better shape, because I can button the two buttons without any pulling on the jacket, I did - a small piece of personal vanity .


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> It's raining in NYC, so suit-wearing is out. I've been wearing this combo of SC and trousers for a while - it's due a visit to the dry cleaner's soon, but perhaps it's presentable enough for this thread.
> 
> Sports coat, trousers, shirt - BB
> Tie - JAB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Hat - Weatherproof


Upr

I just wanted to say whoever does your shirts make a superb job of them. They look like new when they are laundered and it looks like great care is taken to ensure they are done properly. That is all .......x


----------



## simonfoy

Welcome Steve

I doesn't seem two minutes ago since I posted my first message too, and here I am with a few hundred under my belt. I hope you'll be very happy here and take the critisism, if any, in the spirit it is meant. That desire for us all to look as best we can. Looking at your first pictures I cannot see anything I don't like. You're looking great, so welcome onboard.

Simon


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr
> 
> I just wanted to say whoever does your shirts make a superb job of them. They look like new when they are laundered and it looks like great care is taken to ensure they are done properly. That is all .......x


Sometimes yes, sometimes no - the real test is how the cuffs survive being folded up in the shirt. However, having them laundered does beat having to do them oneself quite handily  - though I can iron shirts reasonably well when necessity calls for it. (Trousers, on the other hand, I'm pants at.)


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Closeup of the fabric from yesterday, and a picture to show it's a light grey (they're under the charcoal pants for reference).. I guess I need a real camera and better lighting.

















Today:
I needed a more "country" tie and shirt I think, but I tried to make do. I was thinking still a white shirt but maybe something with a check? Sleeves on the jacket will be taken up this weekend.


























AE/Perry Ellis/Joseph Abboud/BB/RL


----------



## Anthony Charton

I like it. Simple, but eye-catching. As for the country preoccupations, I personally usually wear a white poplin shirt with my country gear and a silk tie or bow tie. I know it isn't 'trad' in the way most understand it here but my dandified take on it. In any case, the jacket does look like it could be taken in a notch at the waist, and I'm a tiny bit worried about that collar straying away from your neck, although it's hard to say from the pictures.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel:
Tatersall would be your friend, there, though an OCBD would be good too. The tie works, because it isn't too shiny and the color is well-chosen.

AC:
I've done the same -- sometimes it works, sometimes I find it a touch stark. Mostly, it comes down to wanting to wear french cuffs, and since my only french cuff shirt is white poplin...


----------



## simonfoy

Many thanks for the reply


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel:
> 
> AC:
> I've done the same -- sometimes it works, sometimes I find it a touch stark.


 Agreed, I've come to realise it does. The trad section of this forum has actually prompted me to try and get check shirts... I may go hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Flairball

Shawl Lapel said:


> Closeup of the fabric from yesterday, and a picture to show it's a light grey (they're under the charcoal pants for reference).. I guess I need a real camera and better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> I needed a more "country" tie and shirt I think, but I tried to make do. I was thinking still a white shirt but maybe something with a check? Sleeves on the jacket will be taken up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE/Perry Ellis/Joseph Abboud/BB/RL


Nice, versatile combo. He white shirt with that tie looks very business oriented. Like has been said, a tattersall would work well. Pair the tattersall with a striped/repp/regimental tie and you'll have a nice trad country look. Add a heavier country check type shirt w/out a tie and you've got a weekender. I like it.


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> Agreed, I've come to realise it does. The trad section of this forum has actually prompted me to try and get check shirts... I may go hunting tomorrow.


Might I further encourage you here, Anthony? Admittedly to my mind a white shirt has but one appropriate place i.e. under a DJ but, even putting this singular prejudice to one side, still a white shirt is entirely disconnected from the aesthetic of a tweed jacket. A check, most especially a fine tattersall, is the optimally flattering style.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I see your point ! But then again, what I wear under a DJ is a stiff-fronted collarless dress shirt. Even with my day shirts, white or otherwise, I tend to wear white detachable collars. I haven't worn a coloured collar in a long while. That is just a part of my aesthetics: I believe every outfit (at any rate, mine) needs some white to balance it. As you can see from my first couple of sentences, my style is ever so slightly influenced by the past, in which, if my research was carried out properly- a white shirt was easily worn with just about everything. (This also has to do with the fact that I can't bring myself to wear solid ties, and the four patterns of shirt/tie/square/jacket together would be a little much.) Yet I'll follow your advice and investigate. To be honest, combining check shirts of any kind isn't something I'm used to, and I am quite ready for a new challenge.

Incidentally, but still in topic, the country-ish outfit I wore yesterday (sadly no photos, just to illustrate, as it were, my argumentary):

Sand tweed jacket with herringbone pattern (Harris)
Grey POW Trousers (Howick, House of Fraser)
Light red sleeveless patterned jumper (Jack Wills... i never thought I'd ever buy anything by the brand)
Green patterned silk bow tie... over a white H&C shirt.

(Also two-tones and argyles, but this is all somewhat useless without photos. I'll try to post some soon.) 

And since you're up early too, a good morning to you !


----------



## williamson

Anthony Charton said:


> Agreed, I've come to realise it does. The trad section of this forum has actually prompted me to try and get check shirts...I can't bring myself to wear solid ties...To be honest, combining check shirts of any kind isn't something I'm used to, and I am quite ready for a new challenge.


I would not dogmatically rule out the wearing of a plain white shirt with a tweed jacket, but this does move the ensemble a bit towards "business" wear.
There are plenty of white shirts with very fine checks (smaller and less obtrusive than tattersall check) which are suitable for wearing with a tweed jacket - but I would always wear a plain (solid) tie with one (more than two patterns worn together is too "busy" for me). The best ties for tweed jackets have a rough surface - I prefer wool ties, but there are rough-surfaced (including knitted) silk ties which also work.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and I've returned to suits.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Watch chain - vintage
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center NYC


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Anthony Charton said:


> I like it. Simple, but eye-catching. As for the country preoccupations, I personally usually wear a white poplin shirt with my country gear and a silk tie or bow tie. I know it isn't 'trad' in the way most understand it here but my dandified take on it. In any case, the jacket does look like it could be taken in a notch at the waist, and I'm a tiny bit worried about that collar straying away from your neck, although it's hard to say from the pictures.





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel:
> Tatersall would be your friend, there, though an OCBD would be good too. The tie works, because it isn't too shiny and the color is well-chosen.





Flairball said:


> Nice, versatile combo. He white shirt with that tie looks very business oriented. Like has been said, a tattersall would work well. Pair the tattersall with a striped/repp/regimental tie and you'll have a nice trad country look. Add a heavier country check type shirt w/out a tie and you've got a weekender. I like it.


Thanks all for the comments. Yes, a tattersall or check was what I was thinking, glad to know I was heading in the right direction.


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> Nice, versatile combo. He white shirt with that tie looks very business oriented. Like has been said, a tattersall would work well. Pair the tattersall with a striped/repp/regimental tie and you'll have a nice trad country look. Add a heavier country check type shirt w/out a tie and you've got a weekender. I like it.


A tattersall shirt with a wool challis tie in either a stripe, paisley or neat pattern is a classic look not to be ignored.


----------



## stevetip

Thanks for the comments on the outfit yesterday. I put the jacket back on at home and it sat better (maybe it was how I was standing?). Here is today. Still working with lighting...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

stevetip: I reckon it was how you were standing. I know the impulse to stand much more erect than usual (to the point of sticking out one's chest) when taking pictures for this thread. Today's look is pretty good -- serving as an object lesson in when a white shirt is absolutely appropriate with jacket/trousers -- thought the trad in me wishes the shirt had a button-down collar and that the shoes were longwings or tassels.

On the subject of white shirts, there was a pretty good, albeit long and contentious, thread on TOF about them, summarized here:
https://putthison.com/post/28986700145/how-to-wear-a-white-dress-shirt-m-anton-author

and a shorter appreciation for them here:
https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2012/11/consider-white-shirt.html

... I guess the second of those is where I picked up my "white poplin french cuffs with gray tweed" foible.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jacket: 51% cashmere 49% silk in charcoal by Jack Victor (a little roomy, but positively soooo comfortable on such a frigid day)

Shirt: one piece collar in burnt orange twill by Luciano Barbera (you can see the incredibly unique construction of this shirt here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ting-continuous-collar-never-seen-this-before

Pants: olive corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Tyrwhitt by Loake


----------



## poorboy

Looking fairly good these days wr. The simpler outfits allow people to focus on you rather than your clothes.

Pictures can be deceiving, but you may want to double check what your skin tone is. In the first picture, the orange is affecting your complexion. If you are a winter, orange may not be the best choice to wear as a dominant colour.

A small point that no one in real life will point out and only about 50% of the people here will care about, but balmorals should be straight laced. Five eyelets takes a little more effort, which is why a lazy guy like me buys AE.

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteasylacing.htm


----------



## upr_crust

stevetip said:


> Thanks for the comments on the outfit yesterday. I put the jacket back on at home and it sat better (maybe it was how I was standing?). Here is today. Still working with lighting...


A couple of suggestions. Your bow tie might have been tied a bit wide (from what I am able to see from the photos). Not knowing your level of experience with bow ties, I might suggest that you try shortening the tie a notch or two (the neck size markings, I've found, from trial and error, are approximate at best, and my first attempt at wearing a bow tie came out comically wide, taking the markings as gospel truth). I believe that the rule of thumb is that the ends of the bow tie should not be wider than your jaw line.

The lack of crease in your trousers, and particularly the shoes that you chose to wear are not helping your "look". As comfortable as your shoes might be (and they do look comfortable), they're not on a par with your top half.

That being said, welcome to AAAC, and realize that for all of us, posting photos is an educational experience.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

poorboy said:


> A small point that no one in real life will point out and only about 50% of the people here will care about, but balmorals should be straight laced. Five eyelets takes a little more effort, which is why a lazy guy like me buys AE.


Is that just one of those style "rules"? I straight lace just about all my dress shoes, but I've never heard that balmorals specifically should be that way.

Here's today's outfit. I wasn't 100% on the jacket/pants, but thought it had enough contrast to work. Shirt is light blue.


































Izod jacket, FitCustomShirt shirt (from that AAAC promo a while back), Nautica trousers, AE MacNeils, socks from Henley and Sloane.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel:

I'm afraid that's not quite up to snuff compared to your last two (really good) fits.

First of all, avoid wearing two plaids, especially in jacket / pants. Two striped things? Okay. A check and a plaid? It can be done. Two plaids? I tend to think not. Also, a wiser man than I (namely Voxsartoria) once pointed out that patterned pants never work with patterned/tweed jackets. I have almost never seen it done well -- gray donegals and herringbones with tartan pants are the exception, and I think a blue donegal might work with pants like yours, but otherwise I think that's a good rule to follow.

Those pants would be great with a camel hair jacket or a navy blazer, and that jacket with tan cords, khakis, or light gray odd trousers (the sharkskin pair you posted the other day, or flannels). It might be a good idea to, and I'm sorry I'm not phrasing this more gently, never wear them together again.

In addition, I sort of feel like your outfit can't decide whether it's conservative or not. The shoes are a bit of an unusual touch, as are the socks -- I'd suggest not pairing two "fun" touches right next to each other like that, and maybe even changing out the laces and darkening the welt (not sure if that's possible) unless you're married to the shoes as they are. On the other hand, the tie is very "corporate," especially without a square.


----------



## stevetip

upr_crust said:


> A couple of suggestions. Your bow tie might have been tied a bit wide (from what I am able to see from the photos). Not knowing your level of experience with bow ties, I might suggest that you try shortening the tie a notch or two (the neck size markings, I've found, from trial and error, are approximate at best, and my first attempt at wearing a bow tie came out comically wide, taking the markings as gospel truth). I believe that the rule of thumb is that the ends of the bow tie should not be wider than your jaw line.
> 
> The lack of crease in your trousers, and particularly the shoes that you chose to wear are not helping your "look". As comfortable as your shoes might be (and they do look comfortable), they're not on a par with your top half.
> 
> That being said, welcome to AAAC, and realize that for all of us, posting photos is an educational experience.


I appreciate your comments. Just a question: what is it about the monk-straps that make them inappropriate for a blazer? Is it the stitching on top? Would a plain or a cap toe monk-strap be more appropriate? I would have imagined that if loafers would be appropriate, so I assumed those monks would have been as well. I wear a bow tie about three to four times a month, so I guess I don't have "that" much experience... I will play around with it. Thanks for the interaction.


----------



## bernoulli

Green shoes are great. Upr looks fantastic as always. I like that there are a lot of new people posting, and I have nothing much to add because people have been giving very good comments. I wish I could pull off a bow tie and/or a hat. As much as I love Upr's posts I am glad this thread is not only the Upr's show anymore. I will stop rambling now.

Here are my most recent outings. Suit is a single-button no-vent peak-lapel tone-one-tone midnight-blue (how is that for punctuation) from WW Chan. Jacket is from a small outlet store in Paris.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

stevetip: I don't the think the issue is monkstraps, the issue is those monkstraps. I can't put my finger on it, but they seem a little inelegant.

bernoulli: I like that checked jacket. I bet you could pull off a bowtie or a hat -- you've got a much bolder sense of dress than I, certainly.


----------



## srmd22

The tone of this thread seems to have mellowed a bit lately, very pleasant. Some very constructive and friendly tips, all around.

My last couple of days:


----------



## crocto

Mine for today.

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## stevetip

srmd22 said:


> The tone of this thread seems to have mellowed a bit lately, very pleasant. Some very constructive and friendly tips, all around.
> 
> My last couple of days:


Love the bow tie and the pants in the third pic. Very nice.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

srmd22 said:


> The tone of this thread seems to have mellowed a bit lately, very pleasant. Some very constructive and friendly tips, all around.
> 
> My last couple of days:


Those pants are fantastic - very jealous!


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel:
> 
> I'm afraid that's not quite up to snuff compared to your last two (really good) fits. /snip..


Thanks YR, good to know that nothing in the outfit worked I appreciate the suggestions for future pairings.

srmd - I had my eye on some flannel trousers like those but my size disappeared. They look comfortable.


----------



## upr_crust

stevetip said:


> I appreciate your comments. Just a question: what is it about the monk-straps that make them inappropriate for a blazer? Is it the stitching on top? Would a plain or a cap toe monk-strap be more appropriate? I would have imagined that if loafers would be appropriate, so I assumed those monks would have been as well. I wear a bow tie about three to four times a month, so I guess I don't have "that" much experience... I will play around with it. Thanks for the interaction.


Repp had it right in his comment - it's not monk straps in general to which I object (you've seen my postings wearing them with all sorts of attire - suits and sportcoats), but it's that particular pair which I personally do not care for - too "blobby" for my tastes - but that's my taste, not yours.



bernoulli said:


> Green shoes are great. Upr looks fantastic as always. I like that there are a lot of new people posting, and I have nothing much to add because people have been giving very good comments. I wish I could pull off a bow tie and/or a hat. As much as I love Upr's posts I am glad this thread is not only the Upr's show anymore. I will stop rambling now.
> 
> Here are my most recent outings. Suit is a single-button no-vent peak-lapel tone-one-tone midnight-blue (how is that for punctuation) from WW Chan. Jacket is from a small outlet store in Paris.


Good to see you back, bernoulli - looking well, and with your taste for fanciful footwear thoroughly intact. In the sartorial division of labor, I'll wear the hats, you wear the green shoes :biggrin2:.

I also agree that this thread is better now that more people are participating.


----------



## upr_crust

*Something casual with which to end the week . . .*

Playing with some of my "new toys" (the cords and the waistcoat) . . .

All is from BB, except the PS (PRL), the scarf (Aquascutum) and the hat (Tesi)


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jacket: 51% cashmere 49% silk in charcoal by Jack Victor (a little roomy, but positively soooo comfortable on such a frigid day)
> 
> Shirt: one piece collar in burnt orange twill by Luciano Barbera (you can see the incredibly unique construction of this shirt here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ting-continuous-collar-never-seen-this-before
> 
> Pants: olive corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: Tyrwhitt by Loake


Wrw, you have taken some flak for your footwear in the past so allow me to compliment those shoes, they look great.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> Wrw, you have taken some flak for your footwear in the past so allow me to compliment those shoes, they look great.


Thanks Shaver, I do like these shoes. Of my the four nice pairs now in my wardrobe (after my Christmas/Birthday haul!) they are the only ones that are properly broken in and are a pleasure to wear.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jacket: 51% cashmere 49% silk in charcoal by Jack Victor (a little roomy, but positively soooo comfortable on such a frigid day)
> 
> Shirt: one piece collar in burnt orange twill by Luciano Barbera (you can see the incredibly unique construction of this shirt here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ting-continuous-collar-never-seen-this-before
> 
> Pants: olive corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: Tyrwhitt by Loake


I probably would have grabbed your camel jacket instead of the charcoal one with this combo.

The shoes are inproved!!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^I tried on the camel initially as that was my thought also, but the color was too close to the orange in the shirt and thus looked washed out. The photos above show the shirt much brighter than it actually is. The shirt is more like a light brown/deep tan with a rusty orange tint, but with no brightness. The photo below is more representative.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In that case I would have changed the jacket and the shirt!!


----------



## stevetip

Here is Friday:

I included a close up of the shirt, because the yellow stripe washed out of all the other pictures.


----------



## 44Blue

upr_crust said:


> Playing with some of my "new toys" (the cords and the waistcoat) . . .
> 
> All is from BB, except the PS (PRL), the scarf (Aquascutum) and the hat (Tesi)


Splendid "Friday" look...I like the no-break hemming of the cords.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

stevetip said:


> Here is Friday:
> 
> I included a close up of the shirt, because the yellow stripe washed out of all the other pictures.


Looking a might Tradly there, fella!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shawl Lapel: Ehh, you know, I've worn way worse, and it's not like there's anything wrong with any of the individual pieces.

stevetip: That's a lot of patterns to wear without clashing -- well done.


----------



## upr_crust

stevetip said:


> Here is Friday:
> 
> I included a close up of the shirt, because the yellow stripe washed out of all the other pictures.


Creased trousers and different shoes have made a marked improvement - looking good.


----------



## ramizlol

white v-neck under the cardigan. Cable cardigan is from guess and the blazer is from H&M. slim fit jeans and black low top chucks. Im wearing this to the movies.


----------



## bmcphx

blue slim fit slacks, gray sport coat, white shirt, and tie with elephants on it. 

yeah, super boring today. Will likely have some more fun tomorrow since it's Saturday!


----------



## mattdillon

ramizlol said:


> white v-neck under the cardigan. Cable cardigan is from guess and the blazer is from H&M. slim fit jeans and black low top chucks. Im wearing this to the movies.


Love the look. nice sweater. I would maybe throw a wide cuff in the jeans cause they seem a bit long. any oxford with a splash of color would make outfit pop even more. A nice bright plaid or gingham. OMHO


----------



## srmd22




----------



## srmd22

upr_crust said:


> Playing with some of my "new toys" (the cords and the waistcoat) . . .
> 
> All is from BB, except the PS (PRL), the scarf (Aquascutum) and the hat (Tesi)


You may or may not want to hear this, but we have some similar tastes, Uppr! I have the same vest (I also have the blackwatch-type color version, which I think I saw in one of your other posts), and an identical pair of cordovan full strap penny loafers. Of course owning the same pieces is not a substitute for talent in putting a rig together, which you have a great deal more of then myself.


----------



## ramizlol

mattdillon said:


> Love the look. nice sweater. I would maybe throw a wide cuff in the jeans cause they seem a bit long. any oxford with a splash of color would make outfit pop even more. A nice bright plaid or gingham. OMHO


Thanks for the tip. I know the jeans are bit too long, they keep stretching when i wash them for some reason. I'll give them to my dad so he can shorten them for me.


----------



## upr_crust

srmd22 said:


> You may or may not want to hear this, but we have some similar tastes, Uppr! I have the same vest (I also have the blackwatch-type color version, which I think I saw in one of your other posts), and an identical pair of cordovan full strap penny loafers. Of course owning the same pieces is not a substitute for talent in putting a rig together, which you have a great deal more of then myself.


Having the right pieces is half the battle in dressing well, and good for you that you've got at least two of the items that I've sported recently. As for learning how to put it all together, that can be learned easily enough, with practice, and some advice from the readers of these fora. Best of luck, and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bmcphx

Shirt and shoes are Nordstrom brand. 
Tie is vintage Hermés. 
jacket and slacks from Zegna.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ramizlol: I roll my jeans up, instead of hemming them -- it's easier, and I think it looks kinda cool.

bmcphx: I'm not crazy about the shirt and tie -- large plaid shirts with a tie are kind of GQ/J. Crew for me. I do it sometimes in the summer, but only ever with a solid tie. The second pattern ends up competing with the shirt. Also, this is a little tone-on-tone for me. That shirt with a lighter gray suit and a solid black or navy knit tie would be, to my mind, a better example of the look. 

Also, two questions about the "suit:" when you say "jacket and slacks," do you mean they're separates in the same fabric, or are they meant to be a sport coat and trousers? If they're not the same fabric, they're way too similar in that photo. In addition, though it's hard to judge from that picture, I wonder if it might be a touch undertailored -- that is, the pants are breaking a bit too much for even a full break, the jacket sleeves seem a touch long (or the shirt sleeves are too short), and the jacket waist doesn't have much of a silhouette.


----------



## upthewazzu

*bmcphx*,

The jacket is way long, probably 2 inches too long.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upthewazzu said:


> *bmcphx*,
> 
> The jacket is way long, probably 2 inches too long.


Whoa, yeah, didn't notice that. If that's a long, you should be in a regular. If that's a regular, you should be in a short. If that's a short, you have an excellent excuse for having your clothes custom-made. :icon_viking:


----------



## bmcphx

it is a sport coat and trousers in the exact same fabric, same brand, but purchased separately at separate times. I'm not sure why they look different in the picture.

The jacket is longer, it's a 3 button jacket and the tailor said oh, yeah, perfect! Either the picture is poor or the tailor is poor. The sleeves are perfect, and the shirt sleeves are a tad short... I'm a 14.5 neck and unfortunately for me finding 14.5 neck shirts with long enough sleeves has proven to be next to impossible. 

Yeah, the tie was a gamble, which is mostly why I posted here. I couldn't find a tie for this shirt. I don't own any completely solid ties, and 99% of what I own is silk print either Ferragamo or Hermes, and you all know those patterns take over, which is why I mainly own solid shirts.


----------



## upthewazzu

It's definitely too long, maybe you should get a new tailor as it could also use a little more waist suppression (disclaimer: it's hard to tell from the pic so maybe it doesn't). I love the plaid shirt, it's very nice looking but I agree that you should have gone with a solid color tie, burgundy perhaps. Anyways, with a few tweaks it could be just about perfect.


----------



## bmcphx

now that i look at the picture, I do look rather tree trunk shaped, the jacket is not that straight, so perhaps the angle?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

bmcphx said:


> now that i look at the picture, I do look rather tree trunk shaped, the jacket is not that straight, so perhaps the angle?


Your pose and the angle together are contributing to that effect. It happens.


----------



## simonfoy

upr_crust said:


> Playing with some of my "new toys" (the cords and the waistcoat) . . .
> 
> All is from BB, except the PS (PRL), the scarf (Aquascutum) and the hat (Tesi)


Upr

That is a beautiful waistcoat and jacket. I've long looked for one that colour and as nice as that one it. Great fit too. 
Nice to see you are still here, posting daily and remain eith your super high standards. I've missed your posts.


----------



## upr_crust

simonfoy said:


> Upr
> 
> That is a beautiful waistcoat and jacket. I've long looked for one that colour and as nice as that one it. Great fit too.
> Nice to see you are still here, posting daily and remain eith your super high standards. I've missed your posts.


Thank you Simon. The waistcoat and camel's hair blazer are both from Brooks Bros. - the waistcoat is new, but the jacket I've had for years. I had to have it taken in recently, as it was bought when I was a larger person than I am now.

Worry not, I'll continue posting as long as I believe that what I'm wearing will be of some interest to people. Glad to have you back reading the thread again.


----------



## video2

Boglioli suit
RL PL Shirts and tie
TF belt


----------



## ramizlol

went to the movies wearing my scarf


----------



## HamilcarBarca

This is what I wore to church today. The coat's sleeves are probably a little short.


----------



## ramizlol

HamilcarBarca said:


> This is what I wore to church today. The coat's sleeves are probably a little short.


It looks really good! I love the hat! I do agree with you that the sleeves are bit too short. I just can't take my eye off your hat. From where did you get it?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ramizlol: Those jeans are a bit loose and slung rather low for the kind of look you're going for, I reckon. You may want to check out the Streetwear & Denim forums at Styleforum, too, since they do a little more of the very modern casual look you're striking here.

HamilcarBarca:

Very vintage, very cool cool. Suit is a little tight, and you're correct about the sleeve length. Trouser fit seems very nice, though, and the shoes and hat are good.


----------



## srmd22

Colors are a bit off, that is a BB pink OCBD and navy tie with pink stripes.



















^ today at work^
vv - weekend - vv


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Srmd22: 

You're dressing too traditionally otherwise to be wearing a collarless shirt with a jacket. I, personally, strongly prefer shirts with collars in general, so I don't really like the t-shirt with jacket look, but you've put together a nice, traditional look and then kind of messed it up. If you really want to wear a collarless shirt with a jacket, you have to make the whole thing a little edgier or it looks sloppy -- Ramizlol pulls this off okay, but this ensemble is just not working for you. A turtleneck would work, or an OCBD with or without sweater.

On the plus side, the "work" look is pretty good. I've started limiting myself to two patterns when I'm in a sportcoat, but you make three work well.


----------



## srmd22

One could look at it as sloppy, until one looks around at everyone else walking around town and the mall. Then you might think, "that guy chose a nice pair of corduroys, penny loafers and a camel hair to dress up a tee shirt, instead of just the standard un-tucked t-shirt, jeans and sneakers." I believe there is a space to be enjoyed that is in between the collared shirt and SC and the tee shirt and jeans looks. It's not trad (I sure wouldn't post that look on the trad side), but it still counts as fashion. Of course, I understand this is not everyone's cuppa.


----------



## dchandler2

wrwhiteknight said:


> I do think that you could take a bit more risk with the tie and pocket square, or at least pull in some more colors by ditching the monochromatic tie for something with more contrast.
> 
> I agree with Pentheos as far as _my_ taste goes for jacket sleeves (probably a tad short for anyone), but the hard-break on the pants and the tall cuffs look great on you in my opinion. Your style is not the slim, trim, flat, sleek modern look, but rather appears more flowing and classic, and you do it quite well.





mattdillon said:


> Love the texture in the tie which stands up to the suit and the pocket square picking up the blue. I don't have any issue with the choice of colors and monochrome theme. you have many options with tie, shirt and square color but all seem's balanced, clean and complementary to each other.
> 
> If I'm seeing this correctly the pants have pleats so the cuff for me is mandatory and looks sharp.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> The only thing I might suggest is hitting the shoes with a little black shoe polish to add depth to that nice shade of brown. I have done it slowly and cautiously with my brown wingtips which I felt were a bit one note and to light of a shade of brown. It will give it a nice rich patina especially around the seams and sole that enhances the look with all your suits especially the darker navy and charcoal.





srmd22 said:


> FWIW, I don't mind the tie, personally, but I have noticed a lack of love for shiny light-colored ties on the board.
> 
> That's a pretty cool idea.





mnewb1 said:


> Good look, Man.


Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. They have been duly noted. Went to a fund raiser for the African American Museum here in town and this is what I wore.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22: I'm afraid we're not quite on the same page there, but that's alright. I guess I just feel that if you're going to wear a t-shirt with a sportcoat, you ought to dress the other elements down a little bit.

dchandler2: It's a very festive way to wear a pinstripe suit, and that makes it fun, but I kind of feel like there's too many patterns going on, and that the tie and square are too close in color. I also don't like light shoes with a dark suit, and I think the suit would look a little better with cuffed pants.

Here's my look today: I've decided I'd rather keep things simple than make them too complicated, and that means I'm going for two patterns. I've been sort of treating this tan silk square as a substitute for plain white when that seems too stark. Burg longwings and khaki trousers down below.

EDIT: Sorry the pic is so big.


----------



## Flairball

HamilcarBarca said:


> This is what I wore to church today. The coat's sleeves are probably a little short.


I think the outfit rocks. He suit looks great. I'd like to see a close up of the color, and he texture.you've got a real vintage G-man look going.


----------



## Flairball

srmd22 said:


> Colors are a bit off, that is a BB pink OCBD and navy tie with pink stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ today at work^
> vv - weekend - vv


I like the pink. Very soothing. I don't think I could get away with it, but it's working for you. I like he socks, too. I've been trying to find fun socks. BB?

I see where you're going with the casual look too. I think it work, but don't really know enough about "fashion", so if it works for you go for it. When I dress down, it's really down; Construction site casual.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Jack Victor
Shirt: Brooks Brothers french cuff
Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Lasalle in Chili


----------



## poorboy

Nice clean outfit wr. 

Worrying less about the high end names and more about the fit and coordination is working for you.


----------



## upr_crust

It's officially bloody cold in NYC this morning - hence the hat. An ushanka would not have gone amiss this morning, either.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Barney's NYC
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Old England, Beauchamp Place, London
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## srmd22

Awesome cufflinks!


----------



## srmd22

Giorgio Balestro charcoal wool-cashmere SC
white BB ocbd
rest of the stuff generic or previously posted


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Srmd22: Bottom half is perfect. Top is a combination I think is kind of cool (I kinda wish the square had a different pattern), but the jacket looks to be a bit wide through the shoulders and chest, plus the shoulders seem a little too convex and the lapel notch sits quite low. The tie pattern is funky and really cool, and the white OCBD is the right note of restraint.


----------



## Scottyb06

WR - looks fantastic. And, you wear a beard very well - not everyone can do that!


----------



## JoshuaNY

I have not posted any pictures, as I am beginning to enhance my wardrobe and wear mostly a slacks and button up shirts to work. So nothing truly exciting. But I got some AE strands for my birthday and wanted to show em off. Today is the innaugural wear(other then a few ours in the house).


----------



## Jovan

Must have made quite a commotion wearing just trousers, socks, and shoes. I hope you've been working out.


----------



## srmd22

YR: Thanks for the observations, I agree, the jacket is too clunky. I haven't worn it in a long time, and I'm not luvin' it. I think I agree about the PS pattern too, seems to clash a bit with the tie. Hadn't really noticed it before. 

Your rig today is very tasteful, btw. The restrained pattern approach works well, and the PS square also works.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22 said:


> YR: Thanks for the observations, I agree, the jacket is too clunky. I haven't worn it in a long time, and I'm not luvin' it. I think I agree about the PS pattern too, seems to clash a bit with the tie. Hadn't really noticed it before.
> 
> Your rig today is very tasteful, btw. The restrained pattern approach works well, and the PS square also works.


I know that feeling WRT the jacket... I think all thrifters do.

And thanks for the compliment -- "restrained" is the right word for it, but I was thinking back over combinations I've worn and liked and noticed that I was doing too many patterns, and even repeating the same "type" of pattern in a single rig -- I have to tell myself "no" a little more, but I think it works well for me.


----------



## prospero1b

Not as elegant as usual. Jacket too big, trousers too short Nice shoes, though.


----------



## Anthony Charton

JoshuaNY said:


> I have not posted any pictures, as I am beginning to enhance my wardrobe and wear mostly a slacks and button up shirts to work. So nothing truly exciting. But I got some AE strands for my birthday and wanted to show em off. Today is the innaugural wear(other then a few ours in the house).


These are great shoes, but I the socks are too flashy for the mild, earthy tones of the rest. They'd work better in a more informal context in my opinion-e.g. chinos and penny loafers,


----------



## HamilcarBarca

ramizlol said:


> It looks really good! I love the hat! I do agree with you that the sleeves are bit too short. I just can't take my eye off your hat. From where did you get it?


It is a thrift store find. It's a Royal Stetson, I think it might be from the 1950s.


----------



## upr_crust

It's continued to be cold in NYC. On a brighter note, I've just gotten today's suit back from my alterations tailor for a little minor tweaking - 1/2 inch longer on the trousers and sleeves. I am well-pleased with the results.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## mrp

upr_crust said:


> It's continued to be cold in NYC. On a brighter note, I've just gotten today's suit back from my alterations tailor for a little minor tweaking - 1/2 inch longer on the trousers and sleeves. I am well-pleased with the results.


Well done (as usual), interesting button stance on the sleeves (higher than usual and a noticeable gap), new trend?
Good call on the hat, when I saw the temps on the news I wondered what you'd be donning today.


----------



## Jovan

prospero1b said:


> Not as elegant as usual. Jacket too big, trousers too short Nice shoes, though.


Who are you referring to? You may want to use the quote feature.


----------



## njruss

JoshuaNY said:


> I have not posted any pictures, as I am beginning to enhance my wardrobe and wear mostly a slacks and button up shirts to work. So nothing truly exciting. But I got some AE strands for my birthday and wanted to show em off. Today is the innaugural wear(other then a few ours in the house).


Mazel Tov!


----------



## upr_crust

mrp said:


> Well done (as usual), interesting button stance on the sleeves (higher than usual and a noticeable gap), new trend?
> Good call on the hat, when I saw the temps on the news I wondered what you'd be donning today.


The button stance on the sleeves is a trademark of the New & Lingwood brand, and they're a bit higher on the sleeve, as they are functional buttons (odd for a ready-made garment, to be sure - the jackets off the rack are fitted that way). My buttons may look a little higher than normal still, as I had the sleeves lengthened 1/2 inch (which made a world of difference, at least to me).

The financial district is very breezy indeed this morning - yeow! it's cold.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

My fingers are crossed that these photos won't turn out enormous...


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^ Super stuff. Really, Really handsome jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^ Super stuff. Really, Really handsome jacket.


Thank you. It was a lucky find.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Great outfit, Youthful. What socks did you sport with that ?


Upr-crust: As usual. CC shirts and brown brogues ? Just my favourite.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> Great outfit, Youthful. What socks did you sport with that ?
> 
> Upr-crust: As usual. CC shirts and brown brogues ? Just my favourite.


Thank you. Plain navy socks, because I wasn't feeling inspired, but it occurs to me now that I have a tan / brown / burgundy argyle that would have been better.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire features several new items - new suit, shirt, shoes, and, though not newly bought, never-before-worn cufflinks. Hope that you approve.

Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Barnes Foundation, Philadelphia, PA
PS - no name
Braces - Barney's, NYC
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr, that is fantastic. I don't think I've seen you do the full on "casual" suit yet, but you pull it off very well. I love the cloth, and it works beautifully with the styling. The haberdashery is top-notch (the tie especially -- bringing together the purple check and the red square / socks without seeming match-y, thanks to the green ground), and I've liked those shoes ever since I saw them on PS's website.


----------



## srmd22

I agree with YR, awesome suit and shoes, as well as overall rig, Upr.

Here are my last couple-- not in the same league as above, but at least there are no holes in my pants:

Today:
BB 3/2 role navy blazer
JB shirt 
BR tie
BB black braid belt
Faconnable grey flannel trous
polo light blue socks (probably not visible)
Ferragamo bit loafers

Me standing pretty cock-eyed, as my baby daughter was running around distracting me -










Yesterday, a bit more tradly:

Nordstrom dark blue plaid SC
White BB ocbd (shoulda shot my cuffs before the pic)
BB BT
BB brown braid belt
Bills Khakis
AE Westchester cordovan penny loafers (not shown)


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: You look fantastic as always. Your suit is quite handsome, and the colors you have chosen are warm but not hot, just perfect.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not a good day for pictures, in my case. Charcoal blue, I guess, jacket. It has blue buttons, but I might switch them to silver. Shirt has purple stripes. Brown suede desert boots and khakis.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr, that is fantastic. I don't think I've seen you do the full on "casual" suit yet, but you pull it off very well. I love the cloth, and it works beautifully with the styling. The haberdashery is top-notch (the tie especially -- bringing together the purple check and the red square / socks without seeming match-y, thanks to the green ground), and I've liked those shoes ever since I saw them on PS's website.





srmd22 said:


> I agree with YR, awesome suit and shoes, as well as overall rig, Upr.





wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr: You look fantastic as always. Your suit is quite handsome, and the colors you have chosen are warm but not hot, just perfect.


Thank you, gentlemen, for the compliments - much appreciated.


----------



## Scottyb06

Upr - utterly smashing  I wish I had the funds to have all of my stuff tailored to perfection like yours! You look marvelous!


----------



## upr_crust

It's still cold in NYC, but I've decided to give the fur hat a rest, and as I'm meeting friends for drinks this evening, I've opted for something a bit less "casual Friday".

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - David Donahue via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## prospero1b

Hats off to you, that is a superb combination.


----------



## upr_crust

Scottyb06 said:


> Upr - utterly smashing  I wish I had the funds to have all of my stuff tailored to perfection like yours! You look marvelous!


Acquiring a wardrobe is not something done overnight - it's a learning process, and I've accumulated mine over many years (and with the help of many sales). I am sure that you will prosper enough to be tailored well in the near future.



prospero1b said:


> Hats off to you, that is a superb combination.


Thank you.


----------



## throwback91

You are always so on-point with your color choices.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Jack Victor
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers french cuff
> Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Lasalle in Chili


----------



## wrwhiteknight

throwback91 said:


> You are always so on-point with your color choices.


Much appreciated!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Tonight we had a few friends over for some Thai food take-out.

Shirt: Lorenzini (lavender/lime-green)
Pants: Land's End (burgundy)
Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren Italy


----------



## Berob

srmd22 said:


> Me standing pretty cock-eyed, as my baby daughter was running around distracting me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, a bit more tradly:
> 
> Nordstrom dark blue plaid SC
> White BB ocbd (shoulda shot my cuffs before the pic)
> BB BT
> BB brown braid belt
> Bills Khakis
> AE Westchester cordovan penny loafers (not shown)
> 
> Looks to me like the jacket sleeves and tie are much too short and the pants a little too long.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Entirely new outfit today, all for under $15 (except shoes, which were a Christmas gift) -

Suit: Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen - heavy winterweight herringbone/twill in Charcoal - $10.50 at Salvation Army
Shirt: Lorenzini - $.99 on eBay (one of the ones I removed the monograms from)
Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren - free from my friends at the Trad Tie Swap Box - Thanks!
Pocket Square - $1.00 at Value Village
Shoes: Calhoun by Cole Haan in Mahogany (thanks Mom!)


----------



## Anthony Charton

The suit seems to fit pretty well- it could be taken in at the waist and the trousers seem to be misbehaving in the pictures though. I like the fabric.

Basically what I don't think works here is the shirt. That check is odd, and neither colour compliments your skintone IMHO (to be fair, I don't see that blue sitting well on any complexion). With the rest of this rig you'd be much better off with an oxford blue and a subtler pattern.

Finally, very good choice of shoe colour for a grey suit.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

The suit looks like it fits you very well WR, great find! The tie looks like it could be a bit narrow for the width of the lapels on the suit. I would go with either the tie or the shirt but not both. Pocketsquare looks good though.


----------



## upthewazzu

At first, I was going to to say something negative about the shirt, but after looking over the entire ensemble for a second, I think I kind of like it. The suit is a touch too large, needs some waist suppression but its definitely nice. I think that whole outfit could have been worn at any time from the 40's through now and looked good at any point.


----------



## mrfixit

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen - heavy winterweight herringbone/twill in Charcoal - $10.50 at Salvation Army


love the suit and shoes. the rest looks good too.


----------



## heldentenor

That suit is a great color and texture for you, wrwhiteknight. I agree with the suggestions for some waist suppression, but otherwise I like this ensemble quite a bit!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks for all the input fellas - It is straight off the rack (thrift rack!) right now, so I will head to the tailor before I wear it next. I hadn't thought about the tie width/lapel width comparison, so thanks for that Shawl Lapel. 

It is by far the most comfortable suit I have yet worn, and it feels as though it was made to be worn for life, instead of worn to look dressed-up; that is the best way I can say it.


----------



## L-feld

wrwhiteknight said:


> Entirely new outfit today, all for under $15 (except shoes, which were a Christmas gift) -
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen - heavy winterweight herringbone/twill in Charcoal - $10.50 at Salvation Army
> Shirt: Lorenzini - $.99 on eBay (one of the ones I removed the monograms from)
> Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren - free from my friends at the Trad Tie Swap Box - Thanks!
> Pocket Square - $1.00 at Value Village
> Shoes: Calhoun by Cole Haan in Mahogany (thanks Mom!)


Orgetorix would be proud.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poorboy

Anthony Charton said:


> The suit seems to fit pretty well- it could be taken in at the waist and the trousers seem to be misbehaving in the pictures though. I like the fabric.
> 
> Basically what I don't think works here is the shirt. That check is odd, and neither colour compliments your skintone IMHO (to be fair, I don't see that blue sitting well on any complexion). With the rest of this rig you'd be much better off with an oxford blue and a subtler pattern.
> 
> Finally, very good choice of shoe colour for a grey suit.


That's kind of my feeling.

WR, you should find out what complexion you are. If you are a "winter", yellows and oranges may not be good for you to wear.

https://danddfashion.wordpress.com/2009/05/23/how-to-choose-colors-to-flatter-your-skin-tone/


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and a day that promises a "wintry mix", hence the rain coat.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick via SFA
Rain coat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## srmd22

> Looks to me like the jacket sleeves and tie are much too short and the pants a little too long.


It really does look that way, for a few reasons. It is the angle of the shot and I was disheveled. Had to pull up the pants, and pull down the jacket sleeves, and the shirt sleeves are a bit long. In any event, bad photo, but the clothes really do fit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This thread has gotten less busy, but my life has gotten much busier. Thoughts on the square, and the jacket fit? Jacket is brown flannel (I reckon, it feels almost like camel hair) with patch pockets, pants are blue cord.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^ nice casual look -


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^ nice casual look -


Thanks. By the way, regarding your look with the gray herringbone suit and the tan checked shirt, I think I would have been a pretty unequivocal fan if the shirt was solid light blue and had more of a spread collar, and then the square was tucked in a little more -- and perhaps a little bit more waist supression. It's about as much matching as I think is tasteful between tie and square. That suit is in a beautiful cloth.


----------



## upr_crust

Seasonal temperatures and no wetness from above for NYC today.

Suit, shirt, shoes - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Topcoat - JAB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical: I think that shirt is too dark for the jacket, though the scales of the patterns work well. Also, I feel like you've got a very limited color palette, which can limit the other things you get to add -- the tie and square are both in the brown family of the jacket, but that jacket has enough green and orange-y brown in it that you could pick colors that harmonize with those (navy, burgundy, dark green, pale pink or light purple for shirts). Of course, this is nitpicking on a pretty nice rig.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> sartoriallytactical: I think that shirt is too dark for the jacket, though the scales of the patterns work well. Also, I feel like you've got a very limited color palette, which can limit the other things you get to add -- the tie and square are both in the brown family of the jacket, but that jacket has enough green and orange-y brown in it that you could pick colors that harmonize with those (navy, burgundy, dark green, pale pink or light purple for shirts). Of course, this is nitpicking on a pretty nice rig.


I had court today, so the three patterns and dual color palette was about as far as I wanted to go. Your comments are noted, however.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Sartorial - while I can understand Youthful's comments, I think that if you were to put them to use, you would simply be wearing an entirely different outfit. I think that your execution as presented is top notch.


----------



## srmd22

wrwhiteknight said:


> Tonight we had a few friends over for some Thai food take-out.
> 
> Shirt: Lorenzini (lavender/lime-green)
> Pants: Land's End (burgundy)
> Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren Italy


Like the tie!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This thread has gotten less busy, but my life has gotten much busier. Thoughts on the square, and the jacket fit? Jacket is brown flannel (I reckon, it feels almost like camel hair) with patch pockets, pants are blue cord.


Pretty solid-- I would have went for a lighter PS myself, but that's just one view of it.

Solid pattern mix! Right out of Flusser, in terms of different sizes and shapes. The shirt does stand out a bit, but it may be exaggerated by the close up nature of the image.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical: No, I pretty much agree -- what you're doing works, but I figured I'd throw out a different way of doing things. As for the number of patterns, you could even do one less if you wanted -- but then I think you'd need more color in there.

wr: I'd say you're right -- I was, pretty much, suggesting a different way to wear the same jacket, rather than a change to the existing outfit.


----------



## Balfour

sartoriallytactical said:


> I had court today, so the three patterns and dual color palette was about as far as I wanted to go. Your comments are noted, however.


Tactical - Generally, I like what you post here (for what it's worth - not much I suspect!), but I tend to agree with Youthful on this one. My own observation is simply that for me, a tamer shirt (e.g. a softer ladder stripe) and - in particular - a navy tie would have been more understated (even if this would have introduced a complimentary but different coloured tie into the mix).


----------



## crocto

Everything from Black Brown 1826


----------



## poorboy

Picked up my cashmere Samuelsohn blazer mailed to me from Nordstrom's today. Was $995, and got it for 50% off. Fabric is by Lanificio di Pray (never heard of them and don't know if it is equivalent, better or lower than Loro Piana). The fabric is paper thin, so it should be OK to wear in the Vancouver summer. It also has a crazy looking lining, which I could take or leave. I just hope the cashmere doesn't pill or wear excessively. Wearing it with an Eton shirt and Zegna tie.


----------



## poorboy

crocto said:


> Everything from Black Brown 1826


Picture is really blurry, but it looks well coordinated.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Poorboy: That's pretty darn good -- it's just right for a navy blazer in my book, in terms of formality level and boldness. I'm hoping you wore light-to-mid gray trousers and brown shoes.


----------



## crocto

Poorboy: Thank you. I have horrible lighting in my place so I'm either blurry or totally washed out. I've been trying to do better. Also I really like the lining of your new blazer. Did you get it from Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## Pentheos

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Jacket looks a bit tight around the middle. See how the fabric is pulling at the button? You need maybe another inch of breathing room. You look like you're pretty lean dude, so I can't suggest giving up the beer and brats. Also, that pocket square has missed the mark. The Churchillian pattern would look nice against a solid blue shirt, I think, but against a country shirt like that? That dog don't hunt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Pentheos said:


> Jacket looks a bit tight around the middle. See how the fabric is pulling at the button? You need maybe another inch of breathing room. You look like you're pretty lean dude, so I can't suggest giving up the beer and brats. Also, that pocket square has missed the mark. The Churchillian pattern would look nice against a solid blue shirt, I think, but against a country shirt like that? That dog don't hunt.


I gotta agree about the square -- it was worth a shot, but oh well. I kind of want a navy knit tie with the same scale dots to wear with blue oxford shirts, too. The last time I wore this shirt, I wore a navy paisley square, and it worked alright, but I wanted to do something different.

The jacket is, perhaps, a little tight at the waist. I have to admit that I like the overall silhouette enough that it doesn't drive me crazy.


----------



## poorboy

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Poorboy: That's pretty darn good -- it's just right for a navy blazer in my book, in terms of formality level and boldness. I'm hoping you wore light-to-mid gray trousers and brown shoes.


Actually, I wasn't wearing any pants. Just a bathroom pic for the benefit of you guys. 

I was thinking of wearing dark grey trousers with merlot AE McAllisters. I could go that way, or mid grey trousers with walnut AE McAllisters.

I missed out on the sale for brown burnished AE Strands from Land's End, which I think would have looked good with dark grey trousers. I'm going to try and pick up a pair the next time they go on sale.

crocto, I got the blazer from Nordstrom's website. It was on clearance.


----------



## g3dahl

poorboy,

That blazer looks fabulous. I love it, and the lining as well. I'll cross my fingers on your behalf with regard to the longevity of the cashmere, but really, just enjoy it...what else is cashmere for? The combination with the shirt and tie really works, too. I haven't had such good luck with Zegna ties, but in your case I would say nicely done.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Oh jeez. 

Mid-gray with merlot would be my choice, out of those. One of the things that I'm really starting to appreciate is the value of contrast between jacket and trousers -- it's pretty hard to have too much, and very easy to have too little. The post of mine Pentheos quoted shows this pretty well.


----------



## poorboy

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Oh jeez.
> 
> Mid-gray with merlot would be my choice, out of those. One of the things that I'm really starting to appreciate is the value of contrast between jacket and trousers -- it's pretty hard to have too much, and very easy to have too little. The post of mine Pentheos quoted shows this pretty well.


I can try that combo when I go to put some pants on. LOL!

Thanks to all for the compliments. I don't post pics much because I have a very basic wardrobe. Despite this, the way I dress is very distinctive compared to my coworkers. They are always trying to look trendy or different.


----------



## srmd22

Sorry, the first is a bit blurry:



































That's a lot of shoe pics, huh? The get up consists of Samuelson grey SC, barneys red silk BT with a fine white tatersall pattern that is blurred out in the pic, Banana Republic white shirt with blue stripes and blue sweater, Navy pants with a faint large square tatersall pattern, navy socks, AE cordovan Westchesters. Not visible: AE cordovan-colored (dark brown/burgandy) belt.


----------



## Balfour

On the 'trousers for blazer' discussion, dark grey can work. But it will work better if there is contrast in texture between the jacket and trousers. Having said that, mid-grey would be my general preference (save perhaps for informal evening wear) and certainly safer.


----------



## stephenkarl

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The jacket is, perhaps, a little tight at the waist. I have to admit that I like the overall silhouette enough that it doesn't drive me crazy.


I'm afraid I have to disagree Pentheos. The jacket doesn't flare at the hips, and to my eye the touch of definition at the waist looks good when one can pull it off. The one thing that caught my eye (and it may just be your shirt caught up) is the right sleeve gives the impression of being a touch shorter than the left.


----------



## Jovan

It isn't the waist suppression he has an issue with, it's the fact that the button is pulling.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

stephenkarl said:


> I'm afraid I have to disagree Pentheos. The jacket doesn't flare at the hips, and to my eye the touch of definition at the waist looks good when one can pull it off. The one thing that caught my eye (and it may just be your shirt caught up) is the right sleeve gives the impression of being a touch shorter than the left.


Jovan & Pentheos have it right -- it is pulling a little bit at the button. Oh well. My left shirt cuff got caught on my watch there, and I failed to correct it.


----------



## Jovan

Is there enough selvage at the side seams that it could be let out a bit? It otherwise looks fine.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Is there enough selvage at the side seams that it could be let out a bit? It otherwise looks fine.


I'm not sure what the allowances are. To be frank, I'm content to leave it be for a while -- at this point, my clothing expenses are going to be more focused on filling _major_ gaps in my wardrobe, rather than tweaking the stuff that's nearly there.


----------



## upr_crust

Back after a day off due to an 8:00 AM conference call (with India).

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Barney's NYC


----------



## srmd22




----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Srmd22: You're a bold chap that's for sure! Nice fit, nice look overall, but I think that the tie puts it over the top. Normally a tie _that_ bold would look better to me if worn over a single color shirt. Maybe a navy pinecone/bird's eye with red would harmonize the outfit a bit more?

However, I see that you are wearing your cool red toned brogues, and red socks, so maybe your intention is to be a bit over the top? Either way, I think it is simply that satiny reflective finish to the tie that tipped it over for me. But again, fun look overall.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Sitting in class right now.

Sweater: I forget, can't look at the tag - made in Italy - 90/10 wool cashmere with mother of pearl buttons
Shirt: two fold cotton made in Switzerland - Bullock Jones
Pants: grey corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoe: cognac perforated Ecco New York


----------



## srmd22

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^Srmd22: You're a bold chap that's for sure! Nice fit, nice look overall, but I think that the tie puts it over the top. Normally a tie _that_ bold would look better to me if worn over a single color shirt. Maybe a navy pinecone/bird's eye with red would harmonize the outfit a bit more?
> 
> However, I see that you are wearing your cool red toned brogues, and red socks, so maybe your intention is to be a bit over the top? Either way, I think it is simply that satiny reflective finish to the tie that tipped it over for me. But again, fun look overall.


True, some people don't like shiny ties, although this one is far from the worst offender. Everything in the pic looks a bit brighter due to overexposure (true of most of my pics with the iphone in that room). The shoes are a dark green, no red, but the red from the socks might be spilling over in reflections a bit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Dark green?! Very cool.


----------



## Jovan

srmd22 said:


>


This is awesome. Only thing I'd change is the way you do your tie and pocket square. I think with these kind of patterns and eye-catching colours, a four in hand knot and puffed pocket square would give it a little more of a devil-may-care look. Like, "Oh, yeah, I'm wearing a red paisley tie and green shoes. What of it?"

Who made the suit? It looks nice.

I'd also switch out the tweed trilby for a more city-appropriate hat, like a stingy brim fedora or something.


----------



## srmd22

I would like to expand my hat collection. I do have a charcoal wool fedora, the floppy kind, but no nice ones. The suit is actually just an inexpensive OTR thing I've had for quite awhile, I forget the brand atm, but is an entirely fused thing. I think the shoes cost more then the suit.

i'm never quite sure which fold to go with the for the pocket square, still experimenting. Also exprimenting with tie knots lately. I like your ideas for the square and tie.


----------



## Jovan

Even if it's fused, the pick stitching, fit, and lapel width look nice enough.

Which brand are the shoes? AE?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Sitting in class right now.
> 
> Sweater: I forget, can't look at the tag - made in Italy - 90/10 wool cashmere with mother of pearl buttons
> Shirt: two fold cotton made in Switzerland - Bullock Jones
> Pants: grey corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren
> Shoe: cognac perforated Ecco New York


An admirable hairstyle, really first rate. :icon_smile:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Kenneth Cole
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> An admirable hairstyle, really first rate. :icon_smile:


I need to get one of those nice combs you have made reference to!


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> I need to get one of those nice combs you have made reference to!


It is an effect that those who have not used a decent quality comb are perhaps ignorant of, but, the difference between a saw cut hand finished comb and a cheap blow moulded comb is significant. It is easily worth paying the increased cost of the former to benefit from the superior properties which can be discerned from the very moment the comb is drawn through one's hair.


----------



## upr_crust

Playing with my "new toys" again - the suit and the shoes.

Suit & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - source unknown
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hickey freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## el caballero

wrwhiteknight said:


> Entirely new outfit today, all for under $15 (except shoes, which were a Christmas gift) -
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn for Harry Rosen - heavy winterweight herringbone/twill in Charcoal - $10.50 at Salvation Army
> Shirt: Lorenzini - $.99 on eBay (one of the ones I removed the monograms from)
> Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren - free from my friends at the Trad Tie Swap Box - Thanks!
> Pocket Square - $1.00 at Value Village
> Shoes: Calhoun by Cole Haan in Mahogany (thanks Mom!)


Your tie knots seem to be particularly limp lately, and take away from what is otherwise a nice look. At first glance I suspect that it could be your knot choice, failure to cinch a tight knot, or perhaps a combination of the two. I also wonder, however, how tall are you? I'm about 6'2" and wonder if you suffer the same fate I do, which is that my height and build requires that I tend toward longer ties. The extra material can help to build a strong knot while ensuring the tie extends to proper length at your waist/belt. It seems that you are also an eBay shopper as I am, and I have learned to take note of the tie's length, particularly if it is an older tie.


----------



## Flairball

Ussually post in trad, but thought I'd drop this here, too, today.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

el caballero said:


> Your tie knots seem to be particularly limp lately, and take away from what is otherwise a nice look. At first glance I suspect that it could be your knot choice, failure to cinch a tight knot, or perhaps a combination of the two. I also wonder, however, how tall are you? I'm about 6'2" and wonder if you suffer the same fate I do, which is that my height and build requires that I tend toward longer ties. The extra material can help to build a strong knot while ensuring the tie extends to proper length at your waist/belt. It seems that you are also an eBay shopper as I am, and I have learned to take note of the tie's length, particularly if it is an older tie.


well put and correct on all points


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> It is an effect that those who have not used a decent quality comb are perhaps ignorant of, but, the difference between a saw cut hand finished comb and a cheap blow moulded comb is significant. It is easily worth paying the increased cost of the former to benefit from the superior properties which can be discerned from the very moment the comb is drawn through one's hair.


Recommendations please?


----------



## srmd22

Today:



















THe other day, just getting around to posting:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I had a full day lecture today on Legal Writing and Written Advocacy (yes, a 7 hour lecture on a Saturday). But, the lecturers were absolutely TOP NOTCH; Justice Thomas Cromwell of the Supreme Court of Canada, and Justice David Stratas of the Federal Court of Appeal. It goes without saying that these are two of the absolute top jurists in the Commonwealth, and it was a privilege to learn from them. 

Jacket: vintage tweed by Anderson Little (from my Father)
Tie: Gant (from the trad tie swap box - thanks guys!)
Shirt: Harry Rosen
Pants: Olive corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren

I realized later that a lighter colored shirt would have been better, but anyway....


----------



## Pentheos

Jackets sleeves are tad long...can't see your shirt cuffs. Overall jacket length might be a little long as well, but I wouldn't sweat that. Also, your tie knot looks anemic, especially in a shirt with that long of collar points.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Recommendations please?


A Kent comb, at the very least. Saw cut and hand finished for maximal smoothness and helping to ensure that the hair strands are not damaged whilst combing. As you are probably aware under a microscope hair is revealed as being composed of tiny scales (see below) which a blow molded comb will snag and ravage.

Best of all though is a hand made horn comb. Horn being a natural material and composed of a keratin substance very similar to hair so in the action of combing will in fact smooth the scales and most importantly clean the hair whilst also evenly distributing the natural lanolin to condition the hair.

Drakes, as example, do a branded horn comb for £25 but by going direct to an English manufacturer (such as Abbey Horn) the same item can be obtained for as little as £10.


----------



## el caballero

Your pocket square, assuming it is silk as it appears, would benefit from a puff rather than a fold. The puff gives it life and better displays the square, giving you that pop of color you desire.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label - heavy flannel wool - made in England
Shirt: JP Tilford for Harry Rosen
Tie: Pal Zileri 60%wool/40%silk
Shoes: Cole Haan - Calhoun in Mahogany


----------



## wrwhiteknight

el caballero said:


> Your pocket square, assuming it is silk as it appears, would benefit from a puff rather than a fold. The puff gives it life and better displays the square, giving you that pop of color you desire.


Duly noted, and thanks! It is cotton however, does that make a difference?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Duly noted, and thanks! It is cotton however, does that make a difference?


Then it would benefit from being solid white. :icon_viking:

YMMV, but I don't like patterned squares worn in folds, but cotton or linen don't puff well. That means I stick to silk, even for solid colors (not white, though I wear white silk in a puff because I have a white silk handkerchief but no white linen).

I just really like silk in a puff, I guess.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label - heavy flannel wool - made in England
> Shirt: JP Tilford for Harry Rosen
> Tie: Pal Zileri 60%wool/40%silk
> Shoes: Cole Haan - Calhoun in Mahogany


Congratulations on a very good look. The photos, artfully posed to make you look good (and they succeed), don't make it easy to check out how well the suit fits, but from what can be seen, it looks fine. The only quibble that I would have, personally, is that the texture of the tie doesn't match the formality of the suit (that's something that the locals on styleforum would get all in a snit about). I realize that both are napped wool or wool/silk blend, but the tie, IMHO, is more suited to a tweedier material, or a less formal outfit. Just my $.02 . . .


----------



## Anthony Charton

Agreed. I'd only say that the sleeves could be shortened and the tie reconsidered. A very fine outfit otherwise !


----------



## poorboy

Something's up with the jacket sleeve. You may have to have it rotated for a better drape.

Nice staircase.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Upr: you are absolutely correct, and thank you so much. I picked up the tie, and knew that its texture wasn't quite right, but the color is what sold me (and I don't have a similar one in silk). I will wear this suit again soon I think, as it is winter weight, so stay tuned for my next pairing.

Anthony: yes, the sleeves need to come in 1/4 inch, and I'm selling the shirt I was wearing today as the sleeves are 1'' short.

Poorboy: I think that the sleeve _does_ need to be rotated; It has yet to see the tailor since my very very very exciting purchase, so that will be on the list.

Oh, and the stair case, yes, 115 years old like the rest of the house, and it took a lot of TLC to get it looking the way it does, so thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

Continued cold weather in NYC - it became time to drag out a flannel suit from the closet.

Suit, tie, PS, and overcoat - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Cufflinks - Burberry
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## throwback91

wrwhiteknight said:


> I had a full day lecture today on Legal Writing and Written Advocacy (yes, a 7 hour lecture on a Saturday). But, the lecturers were absolutely TOP NOTCH; Justice Thomas Cromwell of the Supreme Court of Canada, and Justice David Stratas of the Federal Court of Appeal. It goes without saying that these are two of the absolute top jurists in the Commonwealth, and it was a privilege to learn from them.
> 
> Jacket: vintage tweed by Anderson Little (from my Father)
> Tie: Gant (from the trad tie swap box - thanks guys!)
> Shirt: Harry Rosen
> Pants: Olive corduroy by Polo Ralph Lauren
> 
> I realized later that a lighter colored shirt would have been better, but anyway....


wwk,

Light gray and even this medium gray doesn't seem to work with your coloring. I especially didn't like the light gray suit you wore previously. But you look great in fall colors: Dark blue, dark green, orange, tans, browns, burgundy...

Also, have you ever worn a loafer-type dress shoe? I think you would be able to pull it off, as you do with most clothes and accessories.

throwback91


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: David Donahue
Tie & Links: Burberry


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical: Your tie clashes horribly with your carpet. Also, your colors seem off in those photos.

This shirt is more purple than I remember it being. Tie is a deeper burgundy than how it appears in these photos.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Graduation photos today:

Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: JP Tilford
Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren - 100% wool


----------



## Anthony Charton

Fine work today gents ! Even when I dont' have time to comment much I always appreciate the contributions.



crocto said:


> Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: David Donahue
> Tie & Links: Burberry


I hold the view that your cufflinks shouldn't match your tie. I like both individually, but clothing is a matter of combining and harmonising, not matching.


----------



## Estel

Well... I will be bold and post my outfit today:

With sweater:










Without sweater










Thoughts on colour combinations? I'm not totally convinced that khaki and cream go together, or cream and white, although I feel like I've read things that say they should.


----------



## Jovan

Looks just fine to me. There's enough contrast that they don't blend together.

Great belt, by the way.


----------



## Estel

Thanks. The belt is apparently a Viking-style belt (though I haven't seen documentation to prove that it actually is). I got it from a leatherworker who was selling at my local on-campus Medieval and Renaissance Faire. I love it.


----------



## upr_crust

The February of flannel continues.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - AE Seven
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## YoungClayB

upr_crust said:


> The February of flannel continues.
> 
> Suit - BB GF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - AE Seven
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - HF
> Hat - Selentino


Looking good Upr!!!! Very nice.


----------



## Flairball

A very casual offering today. Dropping stuff at the tailor's, haircut, and the gym.


----------



## rdog785

Yes, he seems to be getting the hang of it. Love his style! Great scarves, hats. and combination choices. I am new to this, as I must wear a blue uniform to work, but this Upr gentleman is quickly becoming my hero.


----------



## srmd22

Yesterday:


----------



## Shaver

srmd22 said:


> Yesterday:


I would swap the PS from one outfit to the other, too matchy-matchy as they are but would be fine if transposed. Also, trouser rise - when aiming for the tie's tip to touch the belt buckle (as you have quite rightly done) the problem with low rise trousers is that you end up with an incredibly long tie which (to my eye at least) splits the body in two.


----------



## upr_crust

rdog785 said:


> Yes, he seems to be getting the hang of it. Love his style! Great scarves, hats. and combination choices. I am new to this, as I must wear a blue uniform to work, but this Upr gentleman is quickly becoming my hero.


This Upr gentleman thanks you.

Today's choices are simple to the point of severity, but I need a change on occasion from my usual over-the-top style. As it is, I've not worn today's suit in about a year (according to the dry cleaning tags) - happy that it still seems to fit.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt -Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Aquascutum
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Shaver

^ Impeccable upr. 

The fit is superb. The jacket drapes magnificently (personally I'd look to a touch more waist suppression but you know how we English gents are). The trouser crease is sharp as a blade and with a decent break, I note with pleasure. Colour combination (always your forte) is restrained and sublime. Do I see a hint of colour in the suit's stripe?


----------



## drlivingston

Subtle elegance, Upr. True, it's not over the top. In this case, however, simplicity speaks volumes. I love the sprezzaturan touch in the fourth pic with the back blade of the tie being just a fraction longer than the front. You continue to amaze me, sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> ^ Impeccable upr.
> 
> The fit is superb. The jacket drapes magnificently (personally I'd look to a touch more waist suppression but you know how we English gents are). The trouser crease is sharp as a blade and with a decent break, I note with pleasure. Colour combination (always your forte) is restrained and sublime. Do I see a hint of colour in the suit's stripe?


As it is, this suit was re-fitted to me somewhat smaller frame a couple of years ago, so the waist has been suppressed once already. I was worried that I was showing a bit too much trouser break, but having had adventures in too-short trousers of late, a fuller break is something of a relief. FYI, the suit stripe is a very light brown - a triple track stripe, it gives the suit a brownish cast (against the grey background).



drlivingston said:


> Subtle elegance, Upr. True, it's not over the top. In this case, however, simplicity speaks volumes. I love the sprezzaturan touch in the fourth pic with the back blade of the tie being just a fraction longer than the front. You continue to amaze me, sir.


The sprezzaturan touch is entirely an accident - a byproduct of the tie being squashed against my belly, sad to say . The front and back blades are exactly equal - how I did this in a half-sleep state this AM I do not know . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Anthony Charton

Up to your standards. This tie would be somewhat fussy to some, but I find it delightful.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Up to your standards. This tie would be somewhat fussy to some, but I find it delightful.


Thanks for the comment. Charvet ties are definitely not everyone's cup of tea, but I do like the ones that I own, though they do dominate whatever attire with which I pair them.


----------



## Jake Genezen

upr_crust said:


>


Very nice, upr_crust; understated and elegant. In my humble opinion, I think you look your best in your cooler colours.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Kenneth Cole
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## MacNeil

upr_crust said:


> QUOTE
> 
> Upr looking great as per usual.
> 
> But I have to ask...did you intend to leave a suit cuff button unbuttoned or does that suit cuff only have 3 buttons?


----------



## upr_crust

MacNeil said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upr looking great as per usual.
> But I have to ask...did you intend to leave a suit cuff button unbuttoned or does that suit cuff only have 3 buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my affectation - the suit was made with working cuff buttons, and, in a fit of style snobbery, I undid one, to show that it could be undone. Trust me, all four buttons are there .
Click to expand...


----------



## MacNeil

upr_crust said:


> MacNeil said:
> 
> 
> 
> in a fit of style snobbery
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I'm not guilty of the same - sometimes hoping to get called out for conversation's sake
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing for an impending blizzard today, with an eccentric choice of socks. Rubber overshoes not shown.

Blazer, waistcoat, corduroys - BB
Shirt - LE
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Alden
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## heldentenor

Bruce, is the blazer cashmere? Also, you were born to wear blackwatch!


----------



## upr_crust

heldentenor said:


> Bruce, is the blazer cashmere? Also, you were born to wear blackwatch!


My waistcoat thanks you, and the blazer is only wool flannel - BB Regent, and a Loro Piano fabric.


----------



## Scottyb06

Upr - Sorry if this is a dumb question. Your shirts are always photographed with a white paper (?) across them. Is this because you have your shirts laundered and this is how they come back? Just curious.


----------



## upr_crust

Scottyb06 said:


> Upr - Sorry if this is a dumb question. Your shirts are always photographed with a white paper (?) across them. Is this because you have your shirts laundered and this is how they come back? Just curious.


Exactamundo! Give that man a prize . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Eccentric they may be, Upr, but those socks look uber-comfortable! Who is the maker? Kudos on the great blizzard look! Stay warm...
robert


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Eccentric they may be, Upr, but those socks look uber-comfortable! Who is the maker? Kudos on the great blizzard look! Stay warm...
> robert


Socks are BB, and they are comfortable (you would have to define "uber-comfortable" for me top qualify them for that). Thanks, in any case.


----------



## Estel

Without sweater:










With sweater:


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Dressing for an impending blizzard today, with an eccentric choice of socks. Rubber overshoes not shown.
> 
> Blazer, waistcoat, corduroys - BB
> Shirt - LE
> PS - RLPL
> Shoes - Alden
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Weatherproof


The socks what *ROCKS!

:thumbs-up: :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up:
*


----------



## Jovan

Estel said:


> Without sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With sweater:


A nice, classic combination there.


----------



## Estel

Thanks, Jovan.


----------



## Jovan

You're welcome.  OCBD, v-neck sweater, and chinos are pretty much my go-to outfit for work these days.


----------



## Estel

I know button-down collars are popular around here, but they're actually not my first choice. But, if I can find a nice shirt that (mostly) fits me and it happens to have a button-down collar, I'll still take it.

And, while I'm at it, why don't I put up today.









The sweater's sleeves are a bit of an awkward length; they're scratchy wool, so I tend to fold them back so they don't cover my whole shirtsleeves and rub against my wrists, but when I fold them back at the most natural place, they seem to show a weirdly large amount of shirt cuff. They don't put me off wearing it, though.


----------



## L-feld

You really need to make friends with an iron. It's not that big of a deal, since you're wearing a sweater over top, but make sure your collar and cuffs are crisp, at the very least. 

Also, you seem to have a nice trim physique. I would get your shirt taken in a little and maybe even get the seat of your pants taken in. Things are looking a little on the blousy side. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## upr_crust

Fifty shades of grey - minus 48. A double-header today - yesterday's and today's attire.

Yesterday:
Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Overcoat, shirt, PS, & tie - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Selentino























































Today:

Suit, tie, PS, & shoes - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Estel: At least WRT that particular sweater, I think if your shirtsleeves were a little shorter, then you wouldn't be showing too much cuff. As it is, your shirtsleeves look a little long -- they ought not to be covering more than perhaps a quarter-inch of your hand. You can just move the button over so the cuff opening is narrower, and the sleeve will stay off your hand. That sweater's cool.

Upr: Today's look is really cool -- simpler patterns than you often wear, but still just as bold. It's got a very cool '60s vibe to it.


----------



## Estel

L-feld said:


> You really need to make friends with an iron. It's not that big of a deal, since you're wearing a sweater over top, but make sure your collar and cuffs are crisp, at the very least.
> 
> Also, you seem to have a nice trim physique. I would get your shirt taken in a little and maybe even get the seat of your pants taken in. Things are looking a little on the blousy side.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, L-feld, that's useful feedback. I will try to be less lazy and, as you say, make friends with the iron. I think you're right that the shirt could use taking in; I've got a few others that need that as well, so I'll have to head over to the tailor some time soon. I'm less sure about the pants - what are you seeing that makes you think they could use it?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Estel: At least WRT that particular sweater, I think if your shirtsleeves were a little shorter, then you wouldn't be showing too much cuff. As it is, your shirtsleeves look a little long -- they ought not to be covering more than perhaps a quarter-inch of your hand. You can just move the button over so the cuff opening is narrower, and the sleeve will stay off your hand. That sweater's cool.


That makes good sense - I agree that the shirt's sleeves are a bit long, and if dealing with that is as simple as just moving the button over, I should be able to do that as soon as I can pick up some appropriately-coloured thread.


----------



## Shaver

Estel said:


> Thanks, L-feld, that's useful feedback. I will try to be less lazy and, as you say, make friends with the iron. I think you're right that the shirt could use taking in; I've got a few others that need that as well, so I'll have to head over to the tailor some time soon. I'm less sure about the pants - what are you seeing that makes you think they could use it?.......


I imagine that L-feld may be unaware that you are a lady Estel. The trousers might give the appearance of being a little wide across the seat to someone who did not realise that a female form was filling them.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Joseph Abboud patch pocket SC
PF shirt
Tiebar tie
Daltons


----------



## Acct2000

Jovan said:


> You're welcome.  OCBD, v-neck sweater, and chinos are pretty much my go-to outfit for work these days.


Is it usually cool enough to wear sweaters where you live?

I wear a lot of V and Crew neck sweaters in the winter. Generally, if I'm not in coat and tie, that's what I wear.


----------



## conductor

First post in this tread - crossing over from trad land. My cat appears to be possessed.


----------



## Jovan

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Is it usually cool enough to wear sweaters where you live?
> 
> I wear a lot of V and Crew neck sweaters in the winter. Generally, if I'm not in coat and tie, that's what I wear.


Apart from spring and summer, yes, of course it is. In fact, it's unseasonably warm right now, having a high in the 40s. Most of the time they see snow until March.


----------



## upr_crust

Keeping with the grey theme of the last two days, a three-pattern mash-up with a strong dash of retro detailing to boot . . .

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - New & Lingwood


----------



## drlivingston

Very impressive, Upr! The glen plaid is beautiful. While not normally a fan of monk straps, I find myself really liking the Finsburys.


----------



## crocto

Four classes today. Not one of my better efforts.

Pants & Tie: JAB
Shirt & Blazer: Black Brown 1826


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Sitting in class - can't do full body, that would be awkward. 

Jacket: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Dunhill london (french cuff, yellow/white stripes)
Tie: Jcrew
Pants: Calvin klein sharkskin grey (not pictured)
Boots: Boston Ecco gore-tex (not pictured)


----------



## Flairball

Usually post in the Trad forum, but thought I'd drop this here, too. 








Some Barbour, and some thrift.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

WAYWT is picking up steam:smile:

Colors today are most accurate in the tie closeup.
CT/Tasso Elba/CK/AE


----------



## Estel

Shawl Lapel: How would that tie be described?


----------



## Shawl Lapel

That's a great question.... More metallic looking than the close-up makes it out to be. But because of the weave, unless the light hits it, there's no sheen? Here's a picture of it next to a "shiny tie" with and without flash.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

What a tie! Love it -


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto: I'd get that blazer tailored, and then refrain from pairing it with those pants. Tie is great, looks good with the jacket.

sartoriallytactical: Not feeling the green-on-green-on-green thing you have going. I like the semi-solid suit, though -- is that a pattern or a textured solid color?

Shawl Lapel: I like this a lot. I kinda wish the tie was a grenadine, but it's still pretty cool.

wr: Like that a lot. Can't see the shirt stripe, but still good.


----------



## upr_crust

Still in a grey mode, but more modern in style. The tie is new, at least.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Burberry


----------



## Balfour

Upr: I don't wear gold ties myself, but that one is beautiful (as is the overcoat).


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> sartoriallytactical: Not feeling the green-on-green-on-green thing you have going. I like the semi-solid suit, though -- is that a pattern or a textured solid color?


It's a textured solid navy.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shawl Lapel: I like this a lot. I kinda wish the tie was a grenadine, but it's still pretty cool.


Thanks YRr. I'll have to add that to my tie wish list.. I have one of the faux grenadines from the tie bar I need to give a trial run, but it's in navy.


----------



## L-feld

Estel said:


> Thanks, L-feld, that's useful feedback. I will try to be less lazy and, as you say, make friends with the iron. I think you're right that the shirt could use taking in; I've got a few others that need that as well, so I'll have to head over to the tailor some time soon. I'm less sure about the pants - what are you seeing that makes you think they could use it?


The pants from 2/10 look pretty good. The pants from 2/9 have some vertical rippling in the front, which I assumed was due to fullness. It may simply be the way you were standing when the photo was shot. It's ultimately hard to tell without a full legal shot.

There is nothing wrong with wearing full cit trousers, btw, but I tend to think that pleated trousers drape better in that sort of cut. Then again, I would never advocate pleated khakis.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crocto

I'm trying to do a bit better than yesterday's mismash of stuff. Still need to tailor the blazer.

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Clavin Klein
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Pants: Banana Republic
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## Estel

L-feld said:


> The pants from 2/10 look pretty good. The pants from 2/9 have some vertical rippling in the front, which I assumed was due to fullness. It may simply be the way you were standing when the photo was shot. It's ultimately hard to tell without a full legal shot.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with wearing full cit trousers, btw, but I tend to think that pleated trousers drape better in that sort of cut. Then again, I would never advocate pleated khakis.


Thanks, L-feld, now I see what you're talking about. I'm going to leave them be for now, but definitely part of what I'm here for is learning to see things like that.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Sales meeting after work (otherwise very casual dress is the norm)

Suit - Men's Warehouse
Shirt - Individualized Shirts (MTM)
Tie - Robert Talbott
Shoes - (Not pictured) Allen Edmonds


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Like that tie and those trou crocto.

Have a close up of the pattern(?) on that suit MTM Master?

Custom jacket/Tommy Hilfiger tie/FitCustomShirt, Henley&Sloane socks, AE McAllisters and hopefully a return to full-fit pics soon when my coworker gets back in town...


----------



## mrfixit

Shawl Lapel said:


> Like that tie and those trou crocto.
> 
> Have a close up of the pattern(?) on that suit MTM Master?
> 
> Custom jacket/Tommy Hilfiger tie/FitCustomShirt, Henley&Sloane socks, AE McAllisters and hopefully a return to full-fit pics soon when my coworker gets back in town...


nice!


----------



## Regillus

upr_crust said:


> Still in a grey mode, but more modern in style. The tie is new, at least.
> 
> Suit - BB GF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Zegna
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - Burberry


I like the gold tie as well, Upr. I also love that oriental carpet that you're standing on. I'm guessing it's an Isfahan.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

mrfixit said:


> nice!


Thank you


----------



## Flairball

Casual today.


----------



## crocto

I think I did much better today.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: La Corona Roma


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> I think I did much better today.
> 
> Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Nordstrom
> Tie: La Corona Roma


I think I'd try a blue shirt with that and a tie without a fabric pattern to it. I don't prefer the double windsor; perhaps try a four in hand.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

crocto - is the suit black or navy and just appearing dark in the pictures?

Today: Izod jacket/Stafford pants/Club Room shirt/Tiebar tie and PS/AE Players


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Upr: I don't wear gold ties myself, but that one is beautiful (as is the overcoat).


Thank you. The tie was rather a departure from what I normally buy myself, but it works quite well.



Regillus said:


> I like the gold tie as well, Upr. I also love that oriental carpet that you're standing on. I'm guessing it's an Isfahan.


The rug is a Kashan, not an Isfahan, or so they said when we bought it, but thank you anyway.


----------



## upr_crust

A day late and a dollar short perhaps, but I had trouble getting into the website earlier today.

Three stripes (hairline, track, and jockey), new boots, and a fair number of retro touches.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf -Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

Went to a great (pricey) little French place here in town with the Best Woman Alive. It was well worth it.

BB sack blazer
Ledbury White Fine Twill Slim Fit
Bert Pulitzer for Barney's tie
Kent Wang white linen square
L.L.Bean flannels
Allen Edmonds Fairfax


----------



## srmd22




----------



## upr_crust

Back again, despite the techno-glitches on AAAC.

A warm spell here in NYC, hence the more spring-like color scheme.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## rbstc123

Casual Friday look. I know, blasphemy right?.....
Persol sunglasses
BB Cord Harrington jacket
J. Crew full zip sweater and shirt
Levi's jeans
Red Wing for BB Iron Ranger boots w/ Vibram sole
Dents driving gloves (not pictured)


----------



## Bjorn

rbstc123 said:


> Casual Friday look. I know, blasphemy right?.....
> Persol sunglasses
> BB Cord Harrington jacket
> J. Crew full zip sweater and shirt
> Levi's jeans
> Red Wing for BB Iron Ranger boots w/ Vibram sole
> Dents driving gloves (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 6906
> 
> View attachment 6907


I have those Persols. Great glasses.

With driving gloves? Cheeky 

Great casual stuff


----------



## rbstc123

Bjorn said:


> I have those Persols. Great glasses.
> 
> With driving gloves? Cheeky
> 
> Great casual stuff


Thank you sir! I love these glasses. The honey colored arms really go well with the blue lenses. A great aviator indeed. I had to have them the moment I saw them.


----------



## crocto

sartoriallytactical said:


> I think I'd try a blue shirt with that and a tie without a fabric pattern to it. I don't prefer the double windsor; perhaps try a four in hand.


The shirt is actually lillac though with my crappy cell phone it's hard to tell. And that's a half windsor. I can't do the double! 



Shawl Lapel said:


> crocto - is the suit black or navy and just appearing dark in the pictures?


It's actually a charcoal grey. The lighting at work is awful.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

yesterday before dinner:
Pink OCBD
Gray chinos
Black cashmere v-neck sweater sans logo (not pictured)
braided leather belt is Cole Haan


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Good look today, sartorially - and I respect those socks.

"Casual" Friday today. 
Banana Republic/TieBar/PF/AE


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Shawl Lapel said:


> Good look today, sartorially - and I respect those socks.


I got them at the local skate shop.


----------



## emb1980

A saturday lunch date with the Mrs...

Sportcoat: BB 1818 Cashmere
Shirt: Hugh & Crye
Tie: Mountain & Sackett Noile
Trousers: Banana Republic Dress Khakis
Shoes: Frye Wingtips
Socks: Argoz khaki argyles
Watch: Omega Speedmaster w/ brown leather strap


----------



## mattdillon

Shawl Lapel said:


> Like that tie and those trou crocto.
> 
> Have a close up of the pattern(?) on that suit MTM Master?
> 
> Custom jacket/Tommy Hilfiger tie/FitCustomShirt, Henley&Sloane socks, AE McAllisters and hopefully a return to full-fit pics soon when my coworker gets back in town...


Love your combinations and textures but you have to work on your knots. Four in hand with one dimple near the center is a must.


----------



## Estel

Yesterday:
Without sweater:


With sweater:


Reactions to colour combination, fit?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Estel:

Colors are fine -- if you look good in yellow. I don't, but that's my loss. Khakis are too baggy, I'm afraid. A slimmer cut through the legs would be your friend.


----------



## Estel

Thanks.


----------



## Jovan

emb1980 said:


> A saturday lunch date with the Mrs...
> 
> Sportcoat: BB 1818 Cashmere
> Shirt: Hugh & Crye
> Tie: Mountain & Sackett Noile
> Trousers: Banana Republic Dress Khakis
> Shoes: Frye Wingtips
> Socks: Argoz khaki argyles
> Watch: Omega Speedmaster w/ brown leather strap
> 
> View attachment 6917
> View attachment 6916


Everything looks good except for the shirt collar -- it is rather loose around your neck.


----------



## Bjorn

Jovan said:


> Everything looks good except for the shirt collar -- it is rather loose around your neck.


Could be because he's turning his head?


----------



## Jovan

That gap would be there regardless.


----------



## emb1980

Jovan said:


> Everything looks good except for the shirt collar -- it is rather loose around your neck.


Thanks for the feedback! That shirt was a Valentine's gift from the Mrs., and it has not yet been washed. Its right at the loose end of 2 fingers right now, but shirts from the same folks tightened up a small bit in the wash so I suspect this one will as well.


----------



## crocto

A little red, white, and blue for President's Day.

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: Burberry


----------



## deandbn

Jovan said:


> Went to a great (pricey) little French place here in town with the Best Woman Alive. It was well worth it.


Excellent outfit Jovan, of course it fits you beautifully, and looks awesomely elegant..

my comment to you however, is...

this fit is very "restrained" for a young man, so I wonder..

maybe a challenge,

do a fit with a whole big dose of fire, passion, pizzaz, colour, texture, multiple patterned. Show us how you think it should be done!!

I would love to see your knowledgable creativity at work and on display.


----------



## Balfour

deandbn said:


> ...
> my comment to you however, is...
> 
> this fit is very "restrained" for a young man, so I wonder..
> 
> maybe a challenge,
> 
> do a fit with a whole big dose of fire, passion, pizzaz, colour, texture, multiple patterned. Show us how you think it should be done!!


What's wrong with a man of any age dressing with elegance and understatement? Sometimes less is more, especially for informal evening wear.

Too much 'fire and passion' is not my cup of tea at all: I admire how the Churchwells dress, but it is not to my personal taste. In CuffDaddy's terms, I am anti-detail. But even if you like this it is very easy, especially I would have thought as a younger man, to look like you are trying too hard when you shoot for too many details.


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Dressing for an impending blizzard today, with an eccentric choice of socks. Rubber overshoes not shown.
> 
> Blazer, waistcoat, corduroys - BB
> Shirt - LE
> PS - RLPL
> Shoes - Alden
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Weatherproof


+Red trahseez and a tartan waiscoat. You can get away with that in the U.S.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work after a three-day weekend, and facing rain in the afternoon.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - PRL
Tie - Burberry
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> +Red trahseez and a tartan waiscoat. You can get away with that in the U.S.


Yes, we can - but we are a lawless society in the colonies .


----------



## Jovan

deandbn said:


> Excellent outfit Jovan, of course it fits you beautifully, and looks awesomely elegant..
> 
> my comment to you however, is...
> 
> this fit is very "restrained" for a young man, so I wonder..
> 
> maybe a challenge,
> 
> do a fit with a whole big dose of fire, passion, pizzaz, colour, texture, multiple patterned. Show us how you think it should be done!!
> 
> I would love to see your knowledgable creativity at work and on display.


Thank you, but I'm afraid that isn't my forte as I _like_ being somewhat restrained.


----------



## Balfour

^ Sartorial, these are relatively minor comments, as I like your CBD stuff: Tie stripes too close to pinstripes, and ps matchy-matchy with tie colours (for my own taste).


----------



## Shaver

^I could live with the tie/pocket square combination, as it goes. 

Although the colours are very similar (if not identical) the significantly different design and reasonable proportion of a fourth colour (the light blue) just about allow it to work. 

Purely a personal preference, though - and as Mr. Balfour and I both acknowledge, my tastes are occasionally given to 'sailing very close to the wind' in this matter.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> ^I could live with the tie/pocket square combination, as it goes.
> 
> Although the colours are very similar (if not identical) the significantly different design and reasonable proportion of a fourth colour (the light blue) just about allow it to work.
> 
> Purely a personal preference, though - and as Mr. Balfour and I both acknowledge, my tastes are occasionally given to 'sailing very close to the wind' in this matter.


Nah. You need to get up close to pick that up; stand back, and it looks like one of those squares that is sold together with the tie. The tie stripe issue is a minor point, but that combination gets kicked up two notches with a white linen ps.


----------



## heldentenor

Splendid, crocto.


----------



## Balfour

crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: JAB
> Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt


Hope the link isn't matched to the tie? Too fussy for my taste.


----------



## L-feld

Something I've been wondering about, would a white linen ps work with a suit if one were wearing a solid blue shirt rather than a solid white shirt? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Balfour

L-feld said:


> Something I've been wondering about, would a white linen ps work with a suit if one were wearing a solid blue shirt rather than a solid white shirt?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Definitely. Some would say better.


----------



## Shiny

Please excuse bad cell phone shots.














































Suit: wwchan, VBC fabric 








Shirt: BB slim fit
Tie: L. Barbera
Belt: PRL blue pony man black leather (unseen)
Shoes: AE Hales
Sox: Nordstrom brand, mostly cotton


----------



## Balfour

^ Nice US CBD. Is a pocket square too racy for work?


----------



## Flanderian

Balfour said:


> ^ Sartorial, these are relatively minor comments, as I like your CBD stuff: Tie stripes too close to pinstripes, and ps matchy-matchy with tie colours (for my own taste).


+1.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Nah. You need to get up close to pick that up; stand back, and it looks like one of those squares that is sold together with the tie. The tie stripe issue is a minor point, but that combination gets kicked up two notches with a white linen ps.


Ahhh.... fair do's! I stuck my neck out too far on that one. :tongue2:

+1 on white linen for business.


----------



## crocto

QUOTE=Balfour;1373107]Hope the link isn't matched to the tie? Too fussy for my taste.[/QUOTE]

I tried to keep the yellow and blue colors. I didn't think I was being too fussy, honestly!


----------



## LordSmoke

First post to this thread. Here I am at the end of a long day. A bit rumpled, even more so by the damp rain and the fact that I ride a scooter/motorcycle and have to stuff myself and my suit into weatherproof riding apparel on such days. Also, photo not the best, but can't complain as my wife took it after being roused from a sound sleep after I got in.

Shirt, PS, merino socks: JAB
Tie: Robert Talbot
Suit: Paul Fredrick
Shoes: AE McAllisters


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, as well as the cold.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat & scarf - BB
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Shaver

There was a little argy-bargy on a thread yesterday concerning slim-fit shirts. Some believe that they are the ideal for slim men, I do not. Here's how I prefer a shirt i.e. unrestrictedly roomy, decent length to the arms so that the cuffs never tug, plenty of billow in the body and tight cuffs (no room for clunky oversized sports watches).

Anyway, here is what I am wearing today. An old favourite corded stripe shirt, canvas and leather belt, single pleat chinos and penny loafers (unseen).


----------



## Jovan

You are of course welcome to your opinion. The shirt isn't oversized on you at all.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Not oversized perhaps, but comfortably roomy! Shaver's choice (in this instance) is just the way I prefer my garments to fit these days. However, back in the day, the tailoring of most of my shirts was such that an increase of just a few pounds in body weight would not show well! Just another example (I suppose) of 'with age, comes wisdom!'


----------



## Jovan

With the purchase of Ledbury shirts, I think I've found the perfect slimness to comfort ratio. Definitely not so slim that I'd bust out of it gaining a few pounds.


----------



## srmd22

BB 3/2 roll sack navy
blue noname wool/cashmere sweater
white button down club room shirt
barneys red with white tattersall pattern BT
Cole Hahn black wingtip boots
BB black woven belt (not seen)
BB grey socks
Black and Tan grey plaid with burgandy overcheck pants
No PS today, but if I wore one it would have been white linen


----------



## Jovan

Ledbury shirt
Lands' End belt and chino
L.L.Bean socks and shoes
(unseen) navy MacGregor Drizzler


----------



## crocto

Shaver said:


> There was a little argy-bargy on a thread yesterday concerning slim-fit shirts. Some believe that they are the ideal for slim men, I do not. Here's how I prefer a shirt i.e. unrestrictedly roomy, decent length to the arms so that the cuffs never tug, plenty of billow in the body and tight cuffs (no room for clunky oversized sports watches).


I like your shirt. It fits you great. And I can totally see your point on the fit.

However, for me, being short (5' 4") I can say that slim fit shirts are great. The standard shirts from Brooks Brothers, Lord & Taylor, and Nordstrom are like sails on my body. Not to mention that the tails go down to my knees.

There's a balance for guys like: a shirt too big and you look like a kid playing dress up, a shirt too fitted and you look...well like a kid playing dress up.


----------



## upr_crust

Playing with my "new toys" (the boots), and unabashedly retro in detailing today.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

This is one of my favorites, Upr. The tie, the scarf, and those amazing boots!! It's not so much retro as it is timeless.


----------



## 96Dore

Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## srmd22

The other day, didn't get to post:


----------



## srmd22

96Dore said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.


Three patterns, very skillfully done.


----------



## srmd22

Looks flawless to me (but I don't agree with the no bluchers/derbys with a suit philosophy). Nice suit.


----------



## Shiny

Uprcrust, those blucher like bergdorfs are nice!


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, Shiny - the Bergdorfs are indeed bluchers (at least in construction), but are much sleeker than the average blucher, to be sure.



Shiny said:


> Uprcrust, those blucher like bergdorfs are nice!


----------



## heldentenor

Upr, might I ask your height? I'm impressed by your ability to wear two and three button jackets that look equally natural on you, and fear that I'm too short to pull that off.

Sartoriallytactical, we're wearing the same shirt and tie combo today.


----------



## Balfour

srmd22 said:


> BB 3/2 roll sack navy
> blue noname wool/cashmere sweater
> white button down club room shirt
> barneys red with white tattersall pattern BT
> Cole Hahn black wingtip boots
> BB black woven belt (not seen)
> BB grey socks
> Black and Tan grey plaid with burgandy overcheck pants
> No PS today, but if I wore one it would have been white linen


The crew neck jumper and bow-tie is a massive fail for me.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

96Dore said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.


Welcome to AAAC. Is the tie purple or navy? I like the combo, but I'm not sure about the square.


----------



## crocto

I really like your shirt and tie. Mind if I ask their brand?


----------



## upr_crust

Not tall - 5'9", at last measurement, so it may not be any three-button jacket, but the right ones that I can wear successfully.



heldentenor said:


> Upr, might I ask your height? I'm impressed by your ability to wear two and three button jackets that look equally natural on you, and fear that I'm too short to pull that off.
> 
> Sartoriallytactical, we're wearing the same shirt and tie combo today.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> I really like your shirt and tie. Mind if I ask their brand?


Shirt is polo or Lauren and tie is kent wang.


----------



## upr_crust

Keeping with the "suited and booted" theme from yesterday, and in a three-button suit (heldentenor, take note).

Suit, shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
PS - RLPL
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely put together! There's nothing sheepish about that rig.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Yes, and that was before you saw this:


----------



## 96Dore

Photo came out a bit fuzzy. oh well.

Boss Perelli/Movie
Robert Talbott tie
Boss Sharp Fit Shirt
Kent Wang PS


----------



## 96Dore

Shawl Lapel said:


> Welcome to AAAC. Is the tie purple or navy? I like the combo, but I'm not sure about the square.


Hard to tell in the pic, but the tie is Navy Blue with light blue/silver stripe. Square is green with a navy blue and light blue dot design.


----------



## ggleach101

The wife and I last night at a charity dinner.

Hickey Freeman
Eton Shirt
Alden Shell Cordovan Cap Toe


----------



## Jovan

Sartoriallytactical: I like the idea of coordinating the pocket square and socks, but am afraid I don't care for the tie (or most yellow ties in general). The tie should take centre stage on your shirt, not almost blend into it. Why not a black to coordinate with your shoes? This is an instance where it may look smart.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Jovan said:


> Sartoriallytactical: I like the idea of coordinating the pocket square and socks, but am afraid I don't care for the tie (or most yellow ties in general). The tie should take centre stage on your shirt, not almost blend into it. Why not a black to coordinate with your shoes? This is an instance where it may look smart.


IRL the contrast was good. The suit is a navy blue with alternating pinstripe colors. It's a baby blue shirt and the tie is a bright yellow with blue in the field. This was early morning light and I think maybe overexposed. I don't do yellow ties often, but today was the first day of spring training games and it was warm and sunny here for February, so I went "early spring" with the colors today.


----------



## deandbn

96Dore said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.


Really good outfit in terms of apparent fit and pattern(s) and scale, first post or not.
The only thing i would change is the PS, probably for a white Linen TV fold.


----------



## deandbn

Jovan said:


> Ledbury shirt
> Lands' End belt and chino
> L.L.Bean socks and shoes
> (unseen) navy MacGregor Drizzler


Lovely shirt, awesome watch, and most unusual shoes.

If you changed the shoe lace knots from granny to reef they would never come undone again.

also... did I say that i think your watch is awesome!!!


----------



## Balfour

96Dore said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.





deandbn said:


> Really good outfit in terms of apparent fit and pattern(s) and scale, first post or not.
> The only thing i would change is the PS, probably for a white Linen TV fold.


^ It isn't great: Very narrow pinstripes in the suit are not in good taste (at least in this neck of the woods). The smaller stripe of the tie echoes the width of the pinstripes of the suit (bad). The pocket square is - restraining myself - completely unsuited to this combination; and, as a general point, silk squares should be 'puffed' not folded.


----------



## bernoulli

Back in China, and wearing suits twice a week while teaching. Here are my latest outings. Also, today I am in Hangzhou and i purchased some ties and scarves. The 10 ties and 2 silk scarves cost me a whopping U$65...I bought my first solid ties because after my latest evenings dining with mr. upr_crust I saw how good one can look in solid ties (especially considering I got a penchant for loud shirts). The solid silk ties have a texture to it that I quite like, it is almost a sheen...Not every one of the tie is a solid one, even though it appears like it. Two have a very nice striped pattern, also something new to me, as I tend not to use striped ties.
The best thing? No fake brands or anything, just good honest silk ties made in Hangzhou by a local brand. The scarves are great too, warm and a blend of silk that is great to touch and feels great around the neck.

Sorry about pic quality, pics were taken at the end of the day in a poorly lit apartment.


----------



## Shiny

96Dore said:


> Photo came out a bit fuzzy. oh well.
> 
> Boss Perelli/Movie
> Robert Talbott tie
> Boss Sharp Fit Shirt
> Kent Wang PS


Either your necktie is too tight or you may need to size up on your shirt neck size.


----------



## johnpark11

Balfour said:


> ^ It isn't great: Very narrow pinstripes in the suit are not in good taste (at least in this neck of the woods). The smaller stripe of the tie echoes the width of the pinstripes of the suit (bad). The pocket square is - restraining myself - completely unsuited to this combination; and, as a general point, silk squares should be 'puffed' not folded.


Rather harsh, no? Agree with the PS. Opt for a linen... Sky blue or white with this combo. All else looks very nice... On this side of the pond we prefer a thinner pinstripe to avoid looking a like a Soprano or 1990's NBA player.


----------



## deandbn

Balfour said:


> ^ It isn't great: Very narrow pinstripes in the suit are not in good taste (at least in this neck of the woods). The smaller stripe of the tie echoes the width of the pinstripes of the suit (bad). The pocket square is - restraining myself - completely unsuited to this combination; and, as a general point, silk squares should be 'puffed' not folded.


@Balfour: The jacket fits the shoulders, and the gorge is fine, and the buttoning point does not seem too high, and the lapel width is commensurate with the tie width. I will not comment on the regional fashionability of his medium pinstripe suit.

I'm not sure what neck of the woods you hail from Balfour, maybe you could enlighten us, it seems a depressingly unadventurous place.

FYI - narrow pinstripe example and wide pinstripe example















The tie knot is well done and has a dimple even though it seems to be a windsor knot and would in my opinion be more stylish if it were a double four in hand. The colour of the tie is a bit on the sombre side, but hey, it's obviously his personal choice. The tie knot sits nicely in his shirt collar, and the shirt collar appears to fit him quite well although could be snitch tighter. The blades of the shirt collar do not appear to fit under the jacket lapel so could be a little longer. The collar of the jacket sits well on the neck. The lapels do not bulge.

I personally see the tie as being white with very wide maroon/brown stripes, and it would seem that you see the tie as being maroon/brown with narrow white stripes, in which eventuality you would be correct in saying that the scale of the pattern in the tie is too close to the scale of the pattern in the jacket. It is clearly a case of the glass being half full of water, or the glass being half empty...

The pocket square is incorrect as i have "gently" told him, without telling him why i think so, but giving positive advice on how to fix it.

so in summary..

It is a good, no, in my humble estimation it is an excellent fit, with emphasis on fit, specifically with respect to the fact that it is a first post.

To the original poster, you have done good Mister, thanks for posting. I am sure your outfits will improve a lot going forward.


----------



## Balfour

deandbn said:


> @Balfour: The jacket fits the shoulders, and the gorge is fine, and the buttoning point does not seem too high, and the lapel width is commensurate with the tie width. I will not comment on the regional fashionability of his medium pinstripe suit.
> 
> I'm not sure what neck of the woods you hail from Balfour, maybe you could enlighten us, it seems a depressingly unadventurous place.
> 
> FYI - narrow pinstripe example and wide pinstripe example
> 
> View attachment 7043
> View attachment 7044
> 
> 
> The tie knot is well done and has a dimple even though it seems to be a windsor knot and would in my opinion be more stylish if it were a double four in hand. The colour of the tie is a bit on the sombre side, but hey, it's obviously his personal choice. The tie knot sits nicely in his shirt collar, and the shirt collar appears to fit him quite well although could be snitch tighter. The blades of the shirt collar do not appear to fit under the jacket lapel so could be a little longer. The collar of the jacket sits well on the neck. The lapels do not bulge.
> 
> I personally see the tie as being white with very wide maroon/brown stripes, and it would seem that you see the tie as being maroon/brown with narrow white stripes, in which eventuality you would be correct in saying that the scale of the pattern in the tie is too close to the scale of the pattern in the jacket. It is clearly a case of the glass being half full of water, or the glass being half empty...
> 
> The pocket square is incorrect as i have "gently" told him, without telling him why i think so, but giving positive advice on how to fix it.
> 
> so in summary..
> 
> It is a good, no, in my humble estimation it is an excellent fit, with emphasis on fit, specifically with respect to the fact that it is a first post.
> 
> To the original poster, you have done good Mister, thanks for posting. I am sure your outfits will improve a lot going forward.


I stand by my original comments.

'@deandbn', to adopt your rather pugnacious manner of address, I'm on holiday and disinclined to 'bicker on the interwebz'. So I will confine myself to saying that your powers of observation in pattern matching rival those of your reading comprehension: had you looked at the head of my post, you would have been able to discern my neck of the woods!

I no longer normally post in this thread, and responded only because the advice you gave to a new member was so misconceived. A knowledgeable member, arkirshner, is fond in these matters of invoking the quote: "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt." As they say more succinctly at The Other Place, "lurk more".

Anyway, I'm out at this stage: this thread seems only ever to enjoy unconditional praise.

EDIT: I can't resist saying, though, that the term "adventurous" - when used in classical style - has all the appeal of an estate agent's euphemism (i.e. "investment opportunity in a lively neighbourhood" = "condemned crackhouse").


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you, bernoulli, for the comment in your latest posting, and wear your new-found tie/scarf swag in good health.

The theme of the day is purple and grey.

Suit - BB
Shirt & tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - no name brand
Shoes - BB Peals
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## heldentenor

Very sharp as always, Upr_crust; I think purple is one of the few colors where a shirt and tie in the same color and similar tonality look better than a high-contrast choice. I need to get a camera so that I can throw myself to the wolves here.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Michael Kors
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## 96Dore

Boss James/Sharp suit
Boss tie
linen PS 
TBNY shoes


----------



## deandbn

96Dore said:


> Boss James/Sharp suit
> Boss tie
> linen PS
> TBNY shoes


I think this outfit is very good, and personally cannot fault it. I think it fits you well and perceive it to be neat, crisp, and unfussy. I also think you have put a lot of effort into this outfit, and it looks a lot better than the other outfit of yours I commented on.


----------



## Shaver

96Dore said:


> Boss James/Sharp suit
> Boss tie
> linen PS
> TBNY shoes


Another tie, with another knot, would improve this immeasurably. The knot has too much bulk - a four in hand or, if like me you prefer a little more symmetry, a half-Windsor knot would be more suitable. Also the pattern of the tie clashes with the pattern of the suit, the scale of the design is too similar - a plain tie (a grenadine perhaps) or a discreet repeating motif (fleur de lys or pin dot perhaps) would serve you better here.


----------



## deandbn

Balfour said:


> I stand by my original comments.
> 
> '@deandbn', to adopt your rather pugnacious manner of address, I'm on holiday and disinclined to 'bicker on the interwebz'. So I will confine myself to saying that your powers of observation in pattern matching rival those of your reading comprehension: had you looked at the head of my post, you would have been able to discern my neck of the woods!
> 
> I no longer normally post in this thread, and responded only because the advice you gave to a new member was so misconceived. A knowledgeable member, arkirshner, is fond in these matters of invoking the quote: "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt." As they say more succinctly at The Other Place, "lurk more".
> 
> Anyway, I'm out at this stage: this thread seems only ever to enjoy unconditional praise.
> 
> EDIT: I can't resist saying, though, that the term "adventurous" - when used in classical style - has all the appeal of an estate agent's euphemism (i.e. "investment opportunity in a lively neighbourhood" = "condemned crackhouse").


@ his regal lordship, to be honest I don't really care what you 'stand by', neither do i care greatly whether you are on holiday or how incredibly inclined you are to bicker in your neck of the woods.

You are personal, rude, uncouth, and totally out of line with respect to your uncalled for remarks.

I think you should apologise to me in reply in public on this thread, and, if you are not in a too uncivil frame of mind at the time, explain to me in detail how foolish and misconceived my specific criticism was so i know where i went wrong. Also, if you dare to do it, do it in a positive friendly and helpful way. Us fools could then possibly learn from your sage advice.

Edit: In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. (seemed apt in the circumstances)


----------



## Balfour

deandbn said:


> @ his regal lordship, to be honest I don't really care what you 'stand by', neither do i care greatly whether you are on holiday or how incredibly inclined you are to bicker in your neck of the woods.
> 
> You are personal, rude, uncouth, and totally out of line with respect to your uncalled for remarks.
> 
> I think you should apologise to me in reply in public on this thread, and, if you are not in a too uncivil frame of mind at the time, explain to me in detail how foolish and misconceived my specific criticism was so i know where i went wrong. Also, if you dare to do it, do it in a positive friendly and helpful way. Us fools could then possibly learn from your sage advice.
> 
> Edit: In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. (seemed apt in the circumstances)


Yawn.


----------



## 96Dore

[QUOTEThe knot has too much bulk - a four in hand or, if like me you prefer a little more symmetry, a half-Windsor knot would be more suitable.][/QUOTE]

Thanks for your comments. The knot is actually a half windsor -- the material is rather thick so it produces a bulkier knot (almost resembling a full windsor). I'll give the four in hand a try with this tie. My only problem with the four in hand is that I prefer a spread collar and the four in hand just does not appropriately fill the space.


----------



## abeln2672

deandbn said:


> Lovely shirt, awesome watch, and most unusual shoes.
> 
> If you changed the shoe lace knots from granny to reef they would never come undone again.
> 
> also... did I say that i think your watch is awesome!!!


I agree on the watch...so much so that I spent a couple hours yesterday figuring out what model it was and then ordering one!

@deandbn: Am I correct that it's a Timex Weekender? If so, is that the slip-thru model, and is that the original leather strap that came with it?


----------



## Shaver

96Dore said:


> Thanks for your comments. The knot is actually a half windsor -- the material is rather thick so it produces a bulkier knot (almost resembling a full windsor). I'll give the four in hand a try with this tie. My only problem with the four in hand is that I prefer a spread collar and the four in hand just does not appropriately fill the space.


Ahh OK. Well I have only just recently publicly eaten humble pie myself on this forum after my many vicious attacks on the four in hand knot. I now find the 4iH knot to be quite appealing. :redface:

I also prefer a spread (or semi spread) collar and, honestly, there is no need to completely fill the space.

There are some marvellous examples of the four in hand knot to be found both here (upr-crust is one to watch) and over on the Trad version of WAYWT. However because I am so vain here's one of my own recent submissions as illustration:


----------



## deandbn

abeln2672 said:


> I agree on the watch...so much so that I spent a couple hours yesterday figuring out what model it was and then ordering one!
> 
> @deandbn: Am I correct that it's a Timex Weekender? If so, is that the slip-thru model, and is that the original leather strap that came with it?


I think you should ask Jovan, it is his watch, I don't know the exact model, I just commented on how cool I thought it was.


----------



## deandbn

Shaver said:


> Ahh OK. Well I have only just recently publicly eaten humble pie myself on this forum after my many vicious attacks on the four in hand knot. I now find the 4iH knot to be quite appealing. :redface:
> 
> I also prefer a spread (or semi spread) collar and, honestly, there is no need to completely fill the space.
> 
> There are some marvellous examples of the four in hand knot to be found both here (upr-crust is one to watch) and over on the Trad version of WAYWT. However because I am so vain here's one of my own recent submissions as illustration:


A beautiful outfit Shaver, it really becomes you. Another good looking knot worth mentioning to 96Dore is the double four in hand, beautifully asymmetric IMO... and a little bulkier to fit the spread collar he mentions.


----------



## deandbn

deandbn said:


> I think this outfit is very good, and personally cannot fault it. I think it fits you well and perceive it to be neat, crisp, and unfussy. I also think you have put a lot of effort into this outfit, and it looks a lot better than the other outfit of yours I commented on.


96Dore
My sincere apologies to you for any embarrassment caused:

When I complimented you on your outfit earlier and also your first outfit, my purpose was not to find each minor fault but rather to suggest small changes and note the great improvements you have made over your three fits posted so far on this thread. And you have made great improvement overall. Your pocket square is spot on, and if you maybe tried the tie knot shaver recommends, it would also be an improvement.

Over time you would become more sophisticated in your choice of tie, but for now it looks pretty neat.

The important points are:-
1. is that you are brave enough to put yourself out there for scrutiny,
2. you are humble enough to make changes that are suggested.
3. everyone has to start somewhere,
4. no one is ever perfect,
5. you already probably dress much better than 99% of the rest of the male population.


----------



## TranceWalker

First time poster here. Excuse the asinine angle, i'm still trying to find a place with good lighting to take these pictures. Brutal honesty is expected and appreciated. I figure the main issue will be that the PS is too "matchy", but I look forward to other comments. Without further ado, fire away!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^ 
Your textures are getting you into trouble. They're all too "wet" and shiny. I don't believe satin ties should have patterns, in general -- paisley is okay, but solids are the only safe bet. The shirt is just too shiny. Also, that's really not a sportcoat -- it's the top half of a suit. I'm guilty of wearing a charcoal blue orphaned jacket on it's own, and a solid navy suit jacket is passable as a blazer, but I don't think it works with light gray. Fit can't really be judged, of course, but there's nothing jumping out as terrible -- though you'd be better served by a different shirt collar, either a moderate spread or a buttondown. The tie and square are rather matchy, but of course you know that.


----------



## poorboy

Got my navy grenadine in the mail from Kent Wang. Knot is a 4 in hand, but doesn't show too well. Trying it out with my Samuelsohn cashmere blazer and Eton gingham.


----------



## Jovan

Really like that blazer... the pick stitching and soft cashmere cloth look beautiful together.

On the other hand, I hate saying this, but this is an overload of navy. Individually they are great pieces, though.

I'm still on the fence of whether to get a Kent Wang grenadine or just spend $10 more on a Sam Hober custom.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> Your textures are getting you into trouble. They're all too "wet" and shiny. I don't believe satin ties should have patterns, in general -- paisley is okay, but solids are the only safe bet. The shirt is just too shiny. Also, that's really not a sportcoat -- it's the top half of a suit. I'm guilty of wearing a charcoal blue orphaned jacket on it's own, and a solid navy suit jacket is passable as a blazer, but I don't think it works with light gray. Fit can't really be judged, of course, but there's nothing jumping out as terrible -- though you'd be better served by a different shirt collar, either a moderate spread or a buttondown. The tie and square are rather matchy, but of course you know that.


Honestly, just changing the shirt and tie alone would be a big improvement. I can imagine a more rakish looking spread collar with French cuffs and repp stripe or neat pattern tie making this work.

But you need to lose the chain bracelet.


----------



## TranceWalker

Great suggestions thus far. In my defense, the lighting makes that shirt far shinier that it actually is, but the tie is just as shiny as it looks.


----------



## upr_crust

A mixture of old and new today.

Suit & shoes - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Ferragamo
PS - Ashear
Braces - PRL
Cufflinks - Century21
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Barney's NYC


----------



## bernoulli

Shaver and upr,

Both are looking rather dapper. I am not one to criticize, I prefer to praise the ones I think look flawless and leave the critiques to people more articulate and with a better eye than myself. But I do like to receive criticism, so if anybody wants to shoot away, go ahead.

Here is my first usage of a solid tie. I quite like the result myself. (knot tie was sharpened before leaving).

Suit is WW Chan, tie is from Kai Long in Hangzhou, Shoes are from Septieme Largeur, and shirt from TM Lewin.


----------



## 96Dore

Boss Gable/Vegas
Boss pale lavender shirt
Hermes tie (double 4IH knot -- grrrrrr!)


----------



## salgy

96Dore said:


> Hermes tie (double 4IH knot -- grrrrrr!)


of the 3 tie knots of yours on the last 2 pages, this one is tied the best IMO...

to my eye; i think there is something "off" about the pattern on your shirt & the one on your suit being so close together, but i will let the more articulate address it better than i ever could


----------



## Shaver

96Dore said:


> Boss Gable/Vegas
> Boss pale lavender shirt
> Hermes tie (double 4IH knot -- grrrrrr!)


Now that's better! :thumbs-up: What do you think? Does the neater, smaller knot take some getting used to? Or do you immediately feel your appearance is improved by it? You could even try a single 4iH next, which would be even smarter.

I don't mind the scale of shirt and suit stripes being so similar as both are *very* subdued patterns, barely noticeable at any distance I would wager.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Jake Genezen

Shaver said:


>


Very nice, indeed, Shaver. What colour is the v-neck?

I do think, though, that you look your optimum in cooler colours, but nevertheless the above ensemble looks very good.


----------



## Jake Genezen

bernoulli said:


>


Nice to see you posting again, bernoulli.

Regarding the above ensemble, in my humble opinion, I think the shirt's pattern clashes/jars with your suit's. Also, perhaps a solid tie with a matte finish would help as the suit comes over as having a 'shiny' effect. A white linen square would also add a nice contrast regarding texture and fabric to your suit. A tie that is wider would serve to complement the size of the suit's lapels.


----------



## deandbn

96Dore said:


> Boss Gable/Vegas
> Boss pale lavender shirt
> Hermes tie (double 4IH knot -- grrrrrr!)


Excellent outfit again Dore, beautiful fit, more 'adventurous' tie, I like your PS, and much better tie knot.
I agree with shaver that the pattern on the shirt and suit are similar in scale however I also agree with him that they are so subdued that i really wouldn't worry at all about it, besides the fact that nobody is perfect, ever.

I have included a picture to show the DFIH with the double round turns much more obvious, I think it can also look good showing both turns, adds detail, what do you think?
A slight "stand" or "boner" with respect to the knot against the collar as depicted in this and the next pic also gives a more virile and masculine look.

In all the pics below notice the pattern and texture matching.

This one shows a variation on white TV fold pocket square with the corners up and outwards, also another example of the DFIH showing both turns.

Good example, a little overdone maybe, with PS points up and out as well.


----------



## Haffman

Balfour said:


> I stand by my original comments.
> 
> '@deandbn', to adopt your rather pugnacious manner of address, I'm on holiday and disinclined to 'bicker on the interwebz'. So I will confine myself to saying that your powers of observation in pattern matching rival those of your reading comprehension: had you looked at the head of my post, you would have been able to discern my neck of the woods!
> 
> I no longer normally post in this thread, and responded only because the advice you gave to a new member was so misconceived. A knowledgeable member, arkirshner, is fond in these matters of invoking the quote: "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt." As they say more succinctly at The Other Place, "lurk more".
> 
> Anyway, I'm out at this stage: this thread seems only ever to enjoy unconditional praise.
> 
> EDIT: I can't resist saying, though, that the term "adventurous" - when used in classical style - has all the appeal of an estate agent's euphemism (i.e. "investment opportunity in a lively neighbourhood" = "condemned crackhouse").


:icon_pale: Balfour --- er...you need a holiday!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/20130226124833.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TranceWalker

Here's my second attempt. This look is considered very stylish in my neck of the woods (DFW, Texas), but I don't know how it is viewed by those from more style conscious locales. Around here, a massive Texas belt buckle and cowboy hat would be customary with this outfit, but I will forgo these additions in favor of not looking like a walking stereotype.


----------



## Trip English

In perusing this thread I can understand how Jeeves felt in seeing the young master don his alpine hat.


----------



## LordSmoke

bernoulli said:


>


Love the shirt and tie.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jacket: Brooks Brothers Brooksgate
Shirt: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Tie: vintage Krizia Italy - 100% cotton
Pants: Calvin Klein
Shoes: Cole Haan (not pictured)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/leopardbk.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/leopard1g.jpg/


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks for the comments. I don't mind the clashing of patterns, this is a rule I like breaking. As for the tie, you are probably right, and I will try to buy a less shiny tie if I can while in China. I also don`t like ties that are really wide, but again, it is something I should experiment at some point.



Jake Genezen said:


> Nice to see you posting again, bernoulli.
> 
> Regarding the above ensemble, in my humble opinion, I think the shirt's pattern clashes/jars with your suit's. Also, perhaps a solid tie with a matte finish would help as the suit comes over as having a 'shiny' effect. A white linen square would also add a nice contrast regarding texture and fabric to your suit. A tie that is wider would serve to complement the size of the suit's lapels.


----------



## Shiny

Is the coat black or blue?



poorboy said:


> Got my navy grenadine in the mail from Kent Wang. Knot is a 4 in hand, but doesn't show too well. Trying it out with my Samuelsohn cashmere blazer and Eton gingham.


----------



## poorboy

Shiny said:


> Is the coat black or blue?


The jacket is a true navy in real life. I'm working on getting a grey sport coat of some type. Maybe I should have bought a burgundy grenadine instead.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

poorboy said:


> The jacket is a true navy in real life. * I'm working on getting a grey sport coat of some type.* Maybe I should have bought a burgundy grenadine instead.


Consider light brown -- you can wear it with more shades of pants. I like everything you're wearing today -- separately. Too much navy, as it stands.

TranceWalker, that's still the top half of a suit. I tend to think you can get away with that more with jeans, though I'm done wearing jeans / tie. It's swimming upstream at best. That shirt is nicer than the previous, though the tie is not so hot.


----------



## Shaver

Baby: "Dad, your attire has improved recently" :icon_smile_wink:


wrwhiteknight said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/leopardbk.jpg/


----------



## Shaver

Shaver said:


>





deandbn said:


> A beautiful outfit Shaver, it really becomes you. Another good looking knot worth mentioning to 96Dore is the double four in hand, beautifully asymmetric IMO... and a little bulkier to fit the spread collar he mentions.





Jake Genezen said:


> Very nice, indeed, Shaver. What colour is the v-neck?
> 
> I do think, though, that you look your optimum in cooler colours, but nevertheless the above ensemble looks very good.


Thank you gentlemen. The slip-over is lambswool in a rather subtle weave of shades of sky blue, powder blue and creamy white. The tie really is very different in appearance to the jacket. I was rushing a little earlier so didn't do my usual close ups of the individual pieces. However the tie is coloured much as it appears above and with a rough but tight knit woollen texture. The jacket is a marvellously savory piece of cloth, composed of nuanced twill weave 'on/off' in various dapplings of ecru and chocolate shades complimented by pinpricks of rusty red dots - bad lighting I'm afraid has completely corroded this detail in the photo above. This supplementary image, below, reveals it's beauty to much better effect:







I am very keen on cloths and combinations of colours that do not shout loudly enough to be noticed from the other side of the street but require a closer look to appreciate their charm.

.
.
.


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy morning in NYC, but soon to be clearer, and I've a museum reception to attend this evening - the Whitney, for which all ideas of "appropriate dress" are thrown out the window. Half the crowd comes straight from their atelier, or the paint-smudged grunge that they wear would lead us to believe . . .

Be that as it may, today's attire - not paint-besmirched (at least so far).

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Hat - Scala
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> Baby: "Dad, your attire has improved recently" :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks Shaver - I'm still learning baby speak!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Ted Baker
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Bed: Messy


----------



## Shiny

I've seen this navy gingham shirt with navy jacket look a lot. I couldn't tell from the pix. Navy coat is better than black for sure.



poorboy said:


> The jacket is a true navy in real life. I'm working on getting a grey sport coat of some type. Maybe I should have bought a burgundy grenadine instead.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> In perusing this thread I can understand how Jeeves felt in seeing the young master don his alpine hat.


Man Trip, you just can't say anything nice, can you? :icon_pale:



bernoulli said:


> Thanks for the comments. I don't mind the clashing of patterns, this is a rule I like breaking. As for the tie, you are probably right, and I will try to buy a less shiny tie if I can while in China. I also don`t like ties that are really wide, but again, it is something I should experiment at some point.


You may not mind, but it still isn't optimal. Heed his advice, friend!


----------



## upr_crust

Yet another museum reception this evening, at the Met, for "Impressionism and Fashion", exploring the world of 19th century Parisian fashionistas, flaneurs, and boulevardiers. Doing my best to imitate said mode of dress, in a modern mode, today's attire.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## wrwhiteknight

UPR: You look fantastic and quite in the right mode for your evening. I hope you have a blast.



Jovan said:


> Man Trip, you just can't say anything nice, can you? :icon_pale:


How do you know when Trip English is being mean? When he opens his mouth!

Trip's reply: How do you know when whiteknight looks like crap? He puts clothes on!


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> UPR: You look fantastic and quite in the right mode for your evening. I hope you have a blast.
> 
> How do you know when Trip English is being mean? When he opens his mouth!
> 
> Trip's reply: How do you know when whiteknight looks like crap? He puts clothes on!


Thank you, WR. I am curious, however, about your presumed reply from Trip English - are you saying that he says you look better naked? Just askin' . . . .:devil:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, WR. I am curious, however, about your presumed reply from Trip English - are you saying that he says you look better naked? Just askin' . . . .:devil:


HA! That _would _be disturbing. But no, I was simply poking fun at Trip and myself, as Trip has made it clear he doesn't like my style!


----------



## 96Dore

Boss Suit
Ted Baker tie (double 4iH knot) (hating the fact that you can see part of the tie connecting to the knot. I know it's not the preference around here, but this is why I prefer a half windsor with a spread collar)
Boss PS
Boss slip-ons.


----------



## LordSmoke

Suit: older Paul Fredrick
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes: AE McAllister (what else)









One of my favorite ties for the past 20+ years. From the Metropolitan Museum of Art in NYC.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^That suit would engulf and overwhelm many (myself included) who post here, but its flow and fit compliment your build and stature quite nicely. Nicely done.


----------



## Shiny

PS works. Overall looks good. With such a sharp suit, I'd like to see some balmorals. I'll even take some bluchers, lol.



96Dore said:


> Boss Suit
> Ted Baker tie (double 4iH knot) (hating the fact that you can see part of the tie connecting to the knot. I know it's not the preference around here, but this is why I prefer a half windsor with a spread collar)
> Boss PS
> Boss slip-ons.


----------



## upr_crust

Something less formal than yesterday with which to end the week.

Suit & shoes - Paul Stuart
Shirt, tie, & PS - BB
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Acquascutum
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Man Trip, you just can't say anything nice, can you? :icon_pale:


I say nice things all the time. I even say them about you sometimes. I just don't believe that all children are above average.


----------



## Acme

^Those are beautiful suspenders, Upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks - the suspenders are from New & Lingwood, given to me as a present some 15 years ago.



Acme said:


> ^Those are beautiful suspenders, Upr_crust.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I say nice things all the time. I even say them about you sometimes. I just don't believe that all children are above average.


So tell me how it helps to come in here and say everyone's dressing like crap instead of giving constructive criticism.


----------



## Estel

Acme said:


> ^Those are beautiful suspenders, Upr_crust.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> So tell me how it helps to come in here and say everyone's dressing like crap instead of giving constructive criticism.


We've had this discussion before, and it kind of tore apart the thread. We all know negativity that lacks constructive criticism doesn't help, not even a little bit. It doesn't help the thread, and it doesn't help personal or even internet relations.

However, my advice would be to not devolve in this junk again.

In this vein, I apologize for the jest I made yesterday.


----------



## Jovan

You're right, I'll let this go.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

There was a reception at the law school for incoming students, and I was there to tell them about all of the clinical programs and the like.

Jacket: Jack Victor (just thrifted this - $5 - very happy with it)
Pants: Calvin Klein
Shirt: Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren - 
Tie: 100% cotton - Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren/Purple Label? (see the "Was RLPL ever made in USA?" thread).
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strands - Courtesy of the INCREDIBLY generous L-Feld - he sent me these for free, along with 2 other pairs. What a gent.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/pl1n.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/pl3q.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/pl4v.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/88943666.jpg/


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> So tell me how it helps to come in here and say everyone's dressing like crap instead of giving constructive criticism.


What's more valuable to you - praise that's doled out to any and all, or that which is earned? I prefer the earned variety of nearly everything myself. Many many many members have earned praise from every direction. Your contributions usually fall into that category. Upr, though not by cup of tea, is clearly a master of his art. Shaver is also a standout since he began participating with photos. Unfortunately great examples are in the minority and when sub-par efforts are put forward they're either unhelpfully ignored or praised with a purposeful single out of the trees for the forest. Many contributions on this thread don't rise to the level of constructive criticism - and this is not a matter of differing tastes, but of basic fundamentals. I jotted down a quick Wodehouse reference, but have gone into this level of detail previously and feel that even this is an unnecessary re-hashing. My only stake in this thread is that of a long time participant in a forum that's witnessing an ongoing slump on an important thread that used to rival and sometimes exceed the one on the Trad forum.

Constructive criticism, since you seem to misunderstand the concept, is not the ability to look past what's wrong and try and pluck out a solitary nice thing to say. It's the act of rendering a judgment with sufficient explanation that the party being addressed can take action should they desire. They can ignore it if they like, but at least there's meat enough on the bone.

I'd be happy to dole out some of this brand of criticism if you'd like, but I've seen quite a few people chased off with torches and hayforks for trying to ring school into session before. No sense in getting my feeding hand bitten for no good reason.


----------



## LordSmoke

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^That suit would engulf and overwhelm many (myself included) who post here, but its flow and fit compliment your build and stature quite nicely. Nicely done.


Thanks. Finding clothes that fit decently is a bit of a challenge for me at 6'4", 220lbs. I seem to fall in an under-served gap with limited choices - above department store OTR, below the Big&Tall, and, historically, too financially challenged for custom. Paul Fredrick and JAB have saved me, now, from a life of too short sleeves (37") or too big bodies. I plan on one more mail-order suit (something in blue), then start replacing as needed with MTM.


----------



## Trip English

(Rolls up sleeves)



wrwhiteknight said:


> There was a reception at the law school for incoming students, and I was there to tell them about all of the clinical programs and the like.
> 
> Jacket: Jack Victor (just thrifted this - $5 - very happy with it)
> Pants: Calvin Klein
> Shirt: Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren -
> Tie: 100% cotton - Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren/Purple Label? (see the "Was RLPL ever made in USA?" thread).
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strands - Courtesy of the INCREDIBLY generous L-Feld - he sent me these for free, along with 2 other pairs. What a gent.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/pl1n.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/pl3q.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/pl4v.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/88943666.jpg/


There is good raw material here. That jacket is probably the best fit I've seen on you. A worthy piece to build around. The shirt and tie have some issues, however. The shirt itself is probably a good product, but those wide spread pinstripes tie it to a bygone era. Even when the brand and country of origin are in line it may do to leave the garment on the rack.

The tie, honestly, looks like a gag gift. I'm sure you were going for some nice spring colors, but it reads as melted ice cream from a few paces. I'd roll it up and stuff it in your Eccos before you throw them into the nearest potbelly stove (that's humor, Jovan. Just picture a few smiley faces after it). The pocket square is very nice. Especially with the color and material of the jacket. I could see a crisp white shirt with an open collar working very well with it.

The pants are a fine shade of grey, but for dress slacks should provide a better leg line. They're hanging without shape almost like chinos (despite the faintest whisper of a crease up the front). They also appear to be worn very low with a heavy break. Given the brand these may be cut and finished as more "fashion dress pants" than true dress slacks. Maybe hiking them up a bit might fix some of the issue.

The shoes are mighty fine. Especially given your criminal record.


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> (Rolls up sleeves)
> 
> There is good raw material here. That jacket is probably the best fit I've seen on you. A worthy piece to build around. The shirt and tie have some issues, however. The shirt itself is probably a good product, but those wide spread pinstripes tie it to a bygone era. Even when the brand and country of origin are in line it may do to leave the garment on the rack.
> 
> The tie, honestly, looks like a gag gift. I'm sure you were going for some nice spring colors, but it reads as melted ice cream from a few paces. I'd roll it up and stuff it in your Eccos before you throw them into the nearest potbelly stove (that's humor, Jovan. Just picture a few smiley faces after it). The pocket square is very nice. Especially with the color and material of the jacket. I could see a crisp white shirt with an open collar working very well with it.
> 
> The pants are a fine shade of grey, but for dress slacks should provide a better leg line. They're hanging without shape almost like chinos (despite the faintest whisper of a crease up the front). They also appear to be worn very low with a heavy break. Given the brand these may be cut and finished as more "fashion dress pants" than true dress slacks. Maybe hiking them up a bit might fix some of the issue.
> 
> The shoes are mighty fine. Especially given your criminal record.


I have to agree that Trip's observations are very fair comment. Especially about the tie. Sorry wrw but that tie needs to go (as illustration).










The PS and jacket are simply splendid, however. Really first rate.

The trousers do have a very low rise but I find it difficult to comment on the break - in the third picture the break looks fine except it has caught on the back of your shoe but in the fourth picture the break looks sloppy - a sharp crease might assist here.


----------



## poorboy

Trip English said:


> The shoes are mighty fine. Especially given your criminal record.


This is the type of comment that turns people against you and takes away from the constructive criticism you provide. The comment is personally insulting to an articling lawyer, which wr has stated many times he is.

I'm not a fan of some of the things wr wears. He strikes me as having a high contrast complexion, but he still chooses to wear oranges and yellows as dominant colours. I agree with you that he sometimes makes the tempting thrifting mistake of buying the label first instead of looking at whether the style is too out of date or maybe not a good colour, but I stick to critiquing his clothes, not personally insulting him or others.


----------



## Shaver

poorboy said:


> This is the type of comment that turns people against you and takes away from the constructive criticism you provide. The comment is personally insulting to an articling lawyer, which wr has stated many times he is.
> 
> I'm not a fan of some of the things wr wears. He strikes me as having a high contrast complexion, but he still chooses to wear oranges and yellows as dominant colours. I agree with you that he sometimes makes the tempting thrifting mistake of buying the label first instead of looking at whether the style is too out of date, but I stick to critiquing his clothes, not personally insulting him.


Oh c'mon! I'm hardly Trip's cheerleader (we have argued ferociously in the past - just in case you are not aware) but his comment on the shoes is quite clearly a good-natured, affectionate even, jibe and I believe that wrw will take it that way.


----------



## Trip English

Exactly. WrW has demonstrated his sense of humor and has engaged with me better than most uninterested bystanders. I'd say he can take care of himself.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> What's more valuable to you - praise that's doled out to any and all, or that which is earned? I prefer the earned variety of nearly everything myself. Many many many members have earned praise from every direction. Your contributions usually fall into that category. Upr, though not by cup of tea, is clearly a master of his art. Shaver is also a standout since he began participating with photos. Unfortunately great examples are in the minority and when sub-par efforts are put forward they're either unhelpfully ignored or praised with a purposeful single out of the trees for the forest. Many contributions on this thread don't rise to the level of constructive criticism - and this is not a matter of differing tastes, but of basic fundamentals. I jotted down a quick Wodehouse reference, but have gone into this level of detail previously and feel that even this is an unnecessary re-hashing. My only stake in this thread is that of a long time participant in a forum that's witnessing an ongoing slump on an important thread that used to rival and sometimes exceed the one on the Trad forum.
> 
> Constructive criticism, since you seem to misunderstand the concept, is not the ability to look past what's wrong and try and pluck out a solitary nice thing to say. It's the act of rendering a judgment with sufficient explanation that the party being addressed can take action should they desire. They can ignore it if they like, but at least there's meat enough on the bone.
> 
> I'd be happy to dole out some of this brand of criticism if you'd like, but I've seen quite a few people chased off with torches and hayforks for trying to ring school into session before. No sense in getting my feeding hand bitten for no good reason.


... I just said that I was letting this go. Is that not the end of it? If you wish to pursue this further, you will do so in PM.


----------



## Bjorn

poorboy said:


> This is the type of comment that turns people against you and takes away from the constructive criticism you provide. The comment is personally insulting to an articling lawyer, which wr has stated many times he is.
> 
> I'm not a fan of some of the things wr wears. He strikes me as having a high contrast complexion, but he still chooses to wear oranges and yellows as dominant colours. I agree with you that he sometimes makes the tempting thrifting mistake of buying the label first instead of looking at whether the style is too out of date or maybe not a good colour, but I stick to critiquing his clothes, not personally insulting him or others.


It is perhaps important that criticism can be leveraged in this thread. That is its primary function, and the road to betterment. Props to wr for posting pictures, which I for example do not, but Trips comments are not unbalanced, and there is such a thing as applying yourself to better yourself.

Also, regarding dress, criticism that is motivated IS constructive, and although I don't always agree with Trips comments, he does give motive. And this last comment was rather funny. Funny, as beauty, is in the eye of the beholder.

Hope you don't take offense.


----------



## Trip English

No way. Shirts off, fists clenched, teeth bore. Mothers clutching children to their bosoms. Hatches battened down. Blood running in the streets. #MENSWEAR


----------



## Trip English

Bjorn said:


> It is perhaps important that criticism can be leveraged in this thread. That is its primary function, and the road to betterment. Props to wr for posting pictures, which I for example do not, but Trips comments are not unbalanced, and there is such a thing as applying yourself to better yourself.
> 
> Also, regarding dress, criticism that is motivated IS constructive, and although I don't always agree with Trips comments, he does give motive. And this last comment was rather funny. Funny, as beauty, is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Hope you don't take offense.


Poorboy is likely an offense taker from way back.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Why not do something like the "Good Taste Thread" on Styleforum? In theory, it's meant as a serious reference on incredibly well-put-together combinations, but in practice, it's like a more critical WAYWT thread, one where there are fewer posts and serious critiques are expected. I've posted a few things there, and gotten some very helpful feedback -- but I only post there when I feel like I've put together something unusually nice. They also have a regular WAYWT, which has a much higher fits-to-critiques ratio. Similarly, their Streetwear forum has a pair of WAYWT threads -- one for in-depth discussion, and one for just showing pictures.

Do you all think a sort of similar approach could work here? That is, keeping this thread for relatively minor critiques, and letting people who want more in-depth feedback post in some other thread? I know I sometimes bite my tongue a little bit in this thread, because I don't know how much criticism people want. If I get a sense that it would go over well, I'd be more than willing to start a thread and post critiques (plus, of course, my own stuff for other's opinions).


----------



## Bjorn

I think we should go all in in this thread (though I don't post). If there's a flaw, say it. No tongue biting. Otherwise, how to learn?

Bro appreciation threads are wildly overrated.


----------



## Trip English

I've always thought of the AAAC forums as less sprawling and crowded. That's my personal thought, of course. So the idea of partitioning the threads doesn't make much sense. If you just want to put pictures of yourself on the internet there are ample venues for that. Start an Instagram. Start a Tumblr. Pin yourself to Pinterest. WAYWT threads seem to function best when participants take it seriously. I can't say for certain that folks posting sub-par material _don't_ take it seriously, but they betray, at minimum, an inability to recognize and enact the fundamentals of fit and coordination. This tells me that they're not ready to jump into the fray yet and require more lurking and down-thread participation. On the Trad side a lot of these guys will make their own introductory thread, which I find is a good way for everyone to get acquainted, where they might show some pics, ask about fit, and generally start at the leftmost tail of their learning curve.


----------



## poorboy

Trip English said:


> Poorboy is likely an offense taker from way back.


I don't recall receiving criticism from you either positive or negative.

In my short time here, I've seen new members with limited incomes looking for help quickly chased off because the comments weren't directed at their clothes. That's not a way to increase membership.

Saying "You're tie is awful, you should burn it" is a lot different than calling someone a "Goofy looking young kid that doesn't know how to dress."


----------



## Trip English

Oh please. 

I don't know of anywhere as positive on thrifting and low-cost methods of acquisition than these boards. Many of us, even those with a little dosh to spread around, are very sensitive to the variance in means among the ranks. Tips on thrifting abound and second-hand sales threads are among the strongest veins of lifeblood on the forum. We even pass around a swap-box for gents with no cash whatsoever. 

The only problems here are a few soft pink bellies.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> I've always thought of the AAAC forums as less sprawling and crowded. That's my personal thought, of course. So the idea of partitioning the threads doesn't make much sense. If you just want to put pictures of yourself on the internet there are ample venues for that. Start an Instagram. Start a Tumblr. Pin yourself to Pinterest. WAYWT threads seem to function best when participants take it seriously. I can't say for certain that folks posting sub-par material _don't_ take it seriously, but they betray, at minimum, an inability to recognize and enact the fundamentals of fit and coordination. This tells me that they're not ready to jump into the fray yet and require more lurking and down-thread participation. On the Trad side a lot of these guys will make their own introductory thread, which I find is a good way for everyone to get acquainted, where they might show some pics, ask about fit, and generally start at the leftmost tail of their learning curve.


I can dig it. There's not a lot of people posting in-depth critiques on here, and I worry that they'll be unwelcome when I post them. I don't think there's a problem with sub-par material -- heck, I posted some terrible stuff when I first joined, but what I took away from that was "I need to figure out what I'm doing before I start to post more." If someone were to consistently (I'm talking in the very long term) post stuff that indicated they were taking nothing from the advice given, that would be a problem.

EDIT: Poorboy, although I've seen people be rude on here, this forum is - on the whole - extraordinarily polite. I've certainly never felt that I was being ostracized or treated rudely for having very little money to spend on clothing -- I mean, heck, I can count on one hand the clothes I own that _cost_ more than $50 (cost, in this case, not being tied to value, since much of my clothing would cost _way_ more than that if it wasn't thrifted). I'll admit that I'm thick-skinned and stubborn, of course, so it's possible there's stuff I've shrugged off.


----------



## Trip English

Your humility did you a service, though. That's not always the case. There's a orchestra pit of aggrieved advocates roiling before the proscenium eager to hiss and rend their garments (which probably don't fit) at the merest suspicion of a criticism. As I said: soft pink bellies. Criticism is the table stakes for participation. If some of us amuse ourselves in the offer so be it.


----------



## poorboy

Trip English said:


> Oh please.
> 
> I don't know of anywhere as positive on thrifting and low-cost methods of acquisition than these boards. Many of us, even those with a little dosh to spread around, are very sensitive to the variance in means among the ranks. Tips on thrifting abound and second-hand sales threads are among the strongest veins of lifeblood on the forum. We even pass around a swap-box for gents with no cash whatsoever.
> 
> The only problems here are a few soft pink bellies.


The board as a whole generally positive, but I don't find that with you at times. Back on December 3rd, you even said you're an advocate of chasing newcomers off. You added the caveat that it be done in a way to make them live up to the thread, but the problem is, they just go away. That kid using the name Wazaka just disappeared after December 3rd.


----------



## Trip English

Who knows why he did. Maybe he couldn't take criticism. Some of the best posters on either side of the wall here have disappeared and many, when reemerging elsewhere cite the ever declining quality of contributions and the ever increasing boorishness with which new members with no credentials like to suck up the oxygen. If whoever this person is who you've so assiduously documented in your files wants to come back he will. I'm more interested in the dozens and dozens of top notch posters whose voices we've lost to the swell of mediocrity. 

If you'd like to post a picture of yourself I'll happily criticize it constructively. There's about a hundred of me you can pull from the archives and repost if you'd like to take a swing.


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


> Your humility did you a service, though. That's not always the case. *There's a orchestra pit of aggrieved advocates roiling before the proscenium eager to hiss and rend their garments (which probably don't fit) at the merest suspicion of a criticism.* As I said: soft pink bellies. Criticism is the table stakes for participation. If some of us amuse ourselves in the offer so be it.


A superb piece of writing. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Jovan

Okay Trip, I'm perfectly cool right now, so I'll just say this: I have _no problem with constructive criticism in the way you defined it_. I don't even have an issue with a few jokes here and there. What I have a problem with is things like that drive-by post where you basically said, "Ugh, this stuff is so horrible to look at." I ask you again: What did that accomplish? You claim that so many posts go unanswered, yet you did that instead of multi-quoting what offended you and offering crits. You also tend to go a little too far with your jokes at times, like when you continued to hammer on my "bus driver socks" long after the subject was over. That sort of stuff goes over into outright mean-spiritedness. And when people call you on it, you tell them to deal with it, it's the internet, it's their fault for getting offended, etc. Frankly, it often feels like you're trying too hard to act "cool". Apart from that, you're an okay guy.

However, instead of continuing to act defensive of your posting style, consider what we're saying and implement it. Wouldn't it irritate you if someone continued to defend their clothing style and dress like crap? Yeah, it's kind of the same here!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks all -

Thanks Trip and Shaver -

The tie.......um....I like it? I do, honestly I do. However, I definitely can agree that it is wild and crazy, so I'm not surprised that some hate it. 

The pants, yes, they need to be pressed, and the break is a bit choppy, so maybe I will take them in 1/2 inch.

See you all soon -


----------



## poorboy

Trip English said:


> Who knows why he did. Maybe he couldn't take criticism. Some of the best posters on either side of the wall here have disappeared and many, when reemerging elsewhere cite the ever declining quality of contributions and the ever increasing boorishness with which new members with no credentials like to suck up the oxygen. If whoever this person is who you've so assiduously documented in your files wants to come back he will. I'm more interested in the dozens and dozens of top notch posters whose voices we've lost to the swell of mediocrity.
> 
> If you'd like to post a picture of yourself I'll happily criticize it constructively. There's about a hundred of me you can pull from the archives and repost if you'd like to take a swing.


Some of my suits can be seen on pages 923 through to 926.

I only post requesting comments on colour and pattern coordination. Due to my job requirements, I can't wear a slim fit shirt or a slim fit jacket because I have to conceal things. I can't wear slip on's either because it may be necessary for me to run. I have to dress to blend in, not stick out.


----------



## Trip English

If you think those variables are all there is to dressing you've got a ways to travel.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Okay Trip, I'm perfectly cool right now, so I'll just say this: I have _no problem with constructive criticism in the way you defined it_. I don't even have an issue with a few jokes here and there. What I have a problem with is things like that drive-by post where you basically said, "Ugh, this stuff is so horrible to look at." I ask you again: What did that accomplish? You claim that so many posts go unanswered, yet you did that instead of multi-quoting what offended you and offering crits. You also tend to go a little too far with your jokes at times, like when you continued to hammer on my "bus driver socks" long after the subject was over. That sort of stuff goes over into outright mean-spiritedness. And when people call you on it, you tell them to deal with it, it's the internet, it's their fault for getting offended, etc. Frankly, it often feels like you're trying too hard to act "cool". Apart from that, you're an okay guy.
> 
> However, instead of continuing to act defensive of your posting style, consider what we're saying and implement it. Wouldn't it irritate you if someone continued to defend their clothing style and dress like crap? Yeah, it's kind of the same here!


I forgot about your bus driver socks! (wipes a whimsical tear from the eye). Those were the good old days.

And, for the record, I'm super cool. Just like this guy.


----------



## Jovan

*shrug* Hey, I tried.


----------



## poorboy

Trip English said:


> If you think those variables are all there is to dressing you've got a ways to travel.


There's that condescension coming out again. If you were open minded and looking to offer constructive criticism, you would have asked some "why" questions.

I clearly stated I have to dress to blend in, not stick out. That means full break trousers, plain socks, no beard, no flashy pocket square, no distinctive glasses, no bow ties. I can't dress the way you do, I'll be picked off. It may not be important in your job, but it's critical in mine no one remembers me being there.


----------



## Balfour

Trip English said:


> There's a orchestra pit of aggrieved advocates roiling before the proscenium eager to hiss and rend their garments (which probably don't fit) at the merest suspicion of a criticism. As I said: soft pink bellies. Criticism is the table stakes for participation. If some of us amuse ourselves in the offer so be it.


+1.

If I may be permitted a valedictory comment, there is a groupthink in certain quarters of this thread that condemns it to mediocrity: You can give any criticism you want, so long as it's "cool fit, bro - high five!".

But it ought not to be that way: People shouldn't get prizes just for taking part, and we should keep score in school sport.

This sums up the current attitude perfectly for me:









This comment is not qua moderator.

(There are honourable examples of people with taste and discernment who do post in this thread. That is not my point. It is that the thread's "Moe's Tavern" culture does not inculcate respect for, or even understanding of, excellence. As I've said many times before, it's not all subjective.)


----------



## Jovan

NOBODY IS SAYING THAT, Balfour. How many times must I make that clear? My argument is against mean spiritedness, not good and accurate criticism.

That said, I will try to take a larger part in these threads so that others may get the help they seek. I take it this will annoy my secret admirer from the Trad Forum, but alas.


----------



## Trip English

poorboy said:


> There's that condescension coming out again.
> 
> I clearly stated I have to dress to blend in, not stick out. That means full break trousers, plain socks, no beard, no flashy pocket square, no distinctive glasses. I can't dress the way you do, I'll be picked off. It may not be important in your job, but it's critical in mine no one remembers me being there.


You're making it as clear as possible that you're in some line of fire somewhere and that's fine, but for heaven's sake this is a FASHION FORUM. What's the earthly point of participating if you don't even care in your off duty hours. If I had a deadly peanut allergy and would bloat up and suffocate if the dreaded legume touched my dinner fork I certainly wouldn't sign up for the Jif forum and bark at all the choosey moms chattering about their smoothes and their chunkies.

If you can't dress up and don't want to, but for some reason like relaxing in the company of the Brummels and Merkins then by all means stay, but don't pretend that this is an "I woke up and dressed in clothes that fit on my body" forum and not a "fashion forum"


----------



## poorboy

Trip English said:


> You're making it as clear as possible that you're in some line of fire somewhere and that's fine, but for heaven's sake this is a FASHION FORUM. What's the earthly point of participating if you don't even care in your off duty hours. If I had a deadly peanut allergy and would bloat up and suffocate if the dreaded legume touched my dinner fork I certainly wouldn't sign up for the Jif forum and bark at all the choosey moms chattering about their smoothes and their chunkies.
> 
> If you can't dress up and don't want to, but for some reason like relaxing in the company of the Brummels and Merkins then by all means stay, but don't pretend that this is an "I woke up and dressed in clothes that fit on my body" forum and not a "fashion forum"


You're basically saying this is not the place that I can get an opinion if my shirt, jacket and tie coordinate then? My mistake for thinking a FASHION FORUM was a place to ask.


----------



## Trip English

Of course it is, but you yourself just stated the odd strictures you laid out governing the modes of criticism you'd accept. You stated plainly that you had to wear what you had to wear so no use saying boo about it. What are we supposed to say, then? 

Now I have to shut my computer and drive home by which time I may not give a toad's yo-yo about continuing this. 

But I probably will.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour: Best of luck in your endeavours.

In my opinion, the way critical environments should work is like so: those who comment should try and be constructive. Those who are being critiqued should try to avoid being defensive. Everybody should be polite, though not to the point of mincing words.

Also, I have no problem with pictures that only allow criticism along one or two fronts -- for example, just the other day, I tried a new pair of trousers, and found I wasn't happy with how they fit. I didn't bother taking a full-length photo that day. If I recall, Poorboy, when you posted it was mostly web-cam type shots -- adequate to judge combinations. If that's all you're looking for, then that's all you need to do. Is there more to dressing well than that? Of course. Just posting a webcam-ish photo, though, is enough to tell about the combinations but no more. If you don't want feedback on how clothes fit, then don't post photos that show that. If you do post photos that allow that to be seen, then don't be surprised when it's commented on.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> NOBODY IS SAYING THAT, Balfour. How many times must I make that clear? My argument is against mean spiritedness, not good and accurate criticism.


Behaviour and culture: whether people say it expressly or not, the attitude I describe is precisely what pervades the thread when people try to offer course corrections. Anyway, my last word on the subject.


----------



## heldentenor

I'm new, and I come to see what upr_crust and sartoriallytactical are wearing because I like their style. I make no claim that I have any standing, either to validate or to denigrate. Is that so bad?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

heldentenor said:


> I'm new, and I come to see what upr_crust and sartoriallytactical are wearing because I like their style. I make no claim that I have any standing, either to validate or to denigrate. Is that so bad?


Of course not. It's a public forum. If you were posting fits and taking criticism badly, then you might be part of the problem, but nobody should be afraid to ask a question. I do wish we had a "like" button on here, though, since I often don't feel like posting for a simple "I like this."


----------



## BiffBiffster

Jovan said:


> NOBODY IS SAYING THAT, Balfour. How many times must I make that clear? My argument is against mean spiritedness, not good and accurate criticism.
> 
> That said, I will try to take a larger part in these threads so that others may get the help they seek. I take it this will annoy my secret admirer from the Trad Forum, but alas.


You're simply too sensitive for this world. That's a heavy cross to bear.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

BiffBiffster said:


> You're simply too sensitive for this world. That's a heavy cross to bear.


That is a sad perspective my friend. Completely unrelated to this debate, civility is one of the most important things in the world. Period. I have a thick skin, but I also ask people to be kind, and I will let them know when they are not being so. Asking people to be kind is not a heavy cross to bear.

Again, this is not a comment on the current debate, but simply an aside.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks all -
> 
> Thanks Trip and Shaver -
> 
> The tie.......um....I like it? I do, honestly I do. However, I definitely can agree that it is wild and crazy, so I'm not surprised that some hate it.
> 
> The pants, yes, they need to be pressed, and the break is a bit choppy, so maybe I will take them in 1/2 inch.
> 
> See you all soon -


I have often said that insulting a man's tie is akin to insulting his wife - a man might wear an ugly tie or be married to an ugly wife, but experience has taught me it is not polite to mention either. :redface:

The thing to remember though is this - a tie is not a work of art, not something abstract to be framed, nor admired hanging in isolation upon a wall. It is a functional item which must not achieve discord with our other garments, which must not distract from our faces, and which must not make other men feel ill to gaze upon it. One must learn to 'like' the design of ties in a different manner than one would like a painting. A tie is a portion of the painting not a complete work in and of itself.

For example the image below is a truly captivating piece of Art, breathtakingly beautiful, infinitely compelling and masterfully realised - but would I want it as a tie? Oh God *no*!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^ Helpful stuff. I take it you are not a fan of Vitaliano Pancaldi ties?


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^ Helpful stuff. I take it you are not a fan of Vitaliano Pancaldi ties?


Never heard of them. Googled them. Feel nauseous.

Thanks for that. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> Feel nauseous.


Grab the bucket!

Here are two Vitaliano Pancaldi ties that I sold 3-4 months ago. I purchased these at fire sale pricing for the purpose of reselling them; each of these went for $80 on eBay. CRAZY!

It's funny, because I showed them to a few people before I sold them, and I explained them as akin to paintings, which is of course what you have just said to me.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/vp3ok.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/vp1s.jpg/


----------



## crocto

wrwhiteknight said:


> Grab the bucket!
> 
> Here are two Vitaliano Pancaldi ties that I sold 3-4 months ago. I purchased these at fire sale pricing for the purpose of reselling them; each of these went for $80 on eBay. CRAZY!
> 
> It's funny, because I showed them to a few people before I sold them, and I explained them as akin to paintings, which is of course what you have just said to me.


Wow those ties go to 11! Maybe even 12.


----------



## upthewazzu

wrwhiteknight said:


> Grab the bucket!
> 
> Here are two Vitaliano Pancaldi ties that I sold 3-4 months ago. I purchased these at fire sale pricing for the purpose of reselling them; each of these went for $80 on eBay. CRAZY!
> 
> It's funny, because I showed them to a few people before I sold them, and I explained them as akin to paintings, which is of course what you have just said to me.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/vp3ok.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/vp1s.jpg/


What has been seen cannot be unseen :crazy:


----------



## Jovan

BiffBiffster said:


> You're simply too sensitive for this world. That's a heavy cross to bear.


I'm... I'm laughing because you actually thought this would hurt me. Points for effort, though.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Grab the bucket!
> 
> Here are two Vitaliano Pancaldi ties that I sold 3-4 months ago. I purchased these at fire sale pricing for the purpose of reselling them; each of these went for $80 on eBay. CRAZY!
> 
> It's funny, because I showed them to a few people before I sold them, and I explained them as akin to paintings, which is of course what you have just said to me.


And it is a very common and elementary error to consider ties in this manner - I have seen some quite lovely looking ties as objects in their own right but definitely unsuitable for wearing around one's neck......

Hello, Jovan, can you work that cross, which people keep talking about you owning, into your next WAYWT submission? This kind of pose perhaps? :tongue2:


----------



## njruss

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Of course not. It's a public forum. If you were posting fits and taking criticism badly, then you might be part of the problem, but nobody should be afraid to ask a question. I do wish we had a "like" button on here, though, since I often don't feel like posting for a simple "I like this."


A few times at work I have found myself looking for the "like" button in response to an email. Too much Facebook I guess!


----------



## LordSmoke

Oldsarge said:


> New Suit from MyTailor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!


Really liked the pic of Oldsarge's suit. Now he has moved or deleted it.


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> And it is a very common and elementary error to consider ties in this manner - I have seen some quite lovely looking ties as objects in their own right but definitely unsuitable for wearing around one's neck......
> 
> Hello, Jovan, can you work that cross, which people keep talking about you owning, into your next WAYWT submission? This kind of pose perhaps? :tongue2:


Sure. I was actually about to have a bespoke crucifix commissioned at my local carpenter. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Actually, Jovan, I think Shaver was mistaken. You are not the member with a 'sartorial Messiah' complex. That would be our friend who but a few short weeks back thought himself to be a 'Director' of a sartorial homage to Jazz, represented by these two WAYWYT threads of ours! With all the shifts in all these delusions of superiority, perhaps in fact we simply have a Cyber-Sybil in our midst...Or perhaps just some arguably elegant and very literate trolling going on every couple of weeks? At the risk of sounding repetitive, I really get tired of the BS a few of our members seem intent on visiting upon us! People can offer constructive criticism and yet be positive in the manner they do it. Wish folks when interacting herein, could at the very least, demonstrate a level of civility equal to that which they display when interacting with customers/associates in their own businesses/workplaces!

Jovan: Thanks for sticking up for the underdogs in our group!


----------



## Bjorn

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Actually, Jovan, I think Shaver was mistaken. You are not the member with a 'sartorial Messiah' complex. That would be our friend who but a few short weeks back thought himself to be a 'Director' of a sartorial homage to Jazz, represented by these two WAYWYT threads of ours! With all the shifts in all these delusions of superiority, perhaps in fact we simply have a Cyber-Sybil in our midst...Or perhaps just some arguably elegant and very literate trolling going on every couple of weeks? At the risk of sounding repetitive, I really get tired of the BS a few of our members seem intent on visiting upon us! People can offer constructive criticism and yet be positive in the manner they do it. Wish folks when interacting herein, could at the very least, demonstrate a level of civility equal to that which they display when interacting with customers/associates in their own businesses/workplaces!
> 
> Jovan: Thanks for sticking up for the underdogs in our group!


Now I'm confused. Who are we angry with?


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Sure. I was actually about to have a bespoke crucifix commissioned at my local carpenter. :icon_smile_wink:


As long as you remember to wear a brass belt buckle to compliment the brass nails. :tongue2:

EDIT: inb4 someone says 'Jovan's not the messiah - he's a very naughty boy' :crazy:


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Actually, Jovan, I think Shaver was mistaken. You are not the member with a 'sartorial Messiah' complex. That would be our friend who but a few short weeks back thought himself to be a 'Director' of a sartorial homage to Jazz, represented by these two WAYWYT threads of ours! With all the shifts in all these delusions of superiority, perhaps in fact we simply have a Cyber-Sybil in our midst...Or perhaps just some arguably elegant and very literate trolling going on every couple of weeks? At the risk of sounding repetitive, I really get tired of the BS a few of our members seem intent on visiting upon us! People can offer constructive criticism and yet be positive in the manner they do it. Wish folks when interacting herein, could at the very least, demonstrate a level of civility equal to that which they display when interacting with customers/associates in their own businesses/workplaces!
> 
> Jovan: Thanks for sticking up for the underdogs in our group!


Sorry Eagle, to be clear I was just riffing on the poke which someone else took at Jovan, endeavouring to defuse it's sting with a little levity. I am highly curious as to your meaning in the post above though, I feel I must have not been paying enough attention, so please expect a PM begging for explanation.


----------



## L-feld

wrwhiteknight said:


> There was a reception at the law school for incoming students, and I was there to tell them about all of the clinical programs and the like.
> 
> Jacket: Jack Victor (just thrifted this - $5 - very happy with it)
> Pants: Calvin Klein
> Shirt: Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren -
> Tie: 100% cotton - Vintage Polo Ralph Lauren/Purple Label? (see the "Was RLPL ever made in USA?" thread).
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strands - Courtesy of the INCREDIBLY generous L-Feld - he sent me these for free, along with 2 other pairs. What a gent.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/pl1n.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/pl3q.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/pl4v.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/88943666.jpg/


Nothing better than pink and navy. That ps is beautiful. I have a very similar bow tie.

The tie is a little wild (hopefully you didn't intimidate the prospective students!) but I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who is teeming with anticipation for spring. Just yesterday, I dropped off three pairs of poplins in light pink, coral and light green to be tapered and cuffed.

Also glad to see the shoes are treating you well!


----------



## eagle2250

Bjorn said:


> Now I'm confused. Who are we angry with?





Shaver said:


> Sorry Eagle, to be clear I was just riffing on the poke which someone else took at Jovan, endeavouring to defuse it's sting with a little levity. I am highly curious as to your meaning in the post above though, I feel I must have not been paying enough attention, so please expect a PM begging for explanation.


Shaver: I understand your attempt to inject a touch of humor into a potentially tense exchange and I certainly have no quarrel with that. Your levity simply provided a platform on which I shared a few of my opinions regarding a number of postings which resulted in the post you "were attempting to diffuse." My comments were in reference to Trip English's post (#23748), and a number of his related posts that followed over the space of a couple of pages of postings, in which he let us all know the present crop of postings in the WAYWT thread were beneath even the effort it would take for him to castigate the posters. The comment added nothing, positive or negative, to further the conversation relative to pictures posted, but only to promote argument and insult. In response to Trips comments I say,Yes Trip, I am sure a few members may have left over the years because the the sartorial mediocrity of "oh-so-many" of us mere sartorial mortals, but far more have left, driven out by the arrogant boorishness of members who think themselves sartorial versions of the Director's of Jazz band ensembles (the comparison is his, not mine!). A great many of us are nowhere near as great as we might think we are and I suspect both Trip and I would both fit into that group. To every member of the AAAC membership I would say you are all welcome at the table...post your pics, as you might choose. To Trip I say, it's not your call to make. Last time I looked we all put our fine trousers on...just one leg at a time, including brother Trip!

Messrs. Borjn and Shaver, I greatly respect both of you and hope this clarifies the intent of my earlier post to both of your satisfaction.


----------



## Bjorn

Right, opinion clearly stated. 

People do leave forums, both the accomplished and the less so. My view was more that a waywt without criticism would be rather superfluous. 

That aside, we all choose the style vernacular with which we approach our post subjects, and the measure for success in communication is if the recipient hears and understands. It is of course important to be fair and civil with other members.


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> As long as you remember to wear a brass belt buckle to compliment the brass nails. :tongue2:
> 
> EDIT: inb4 someone says 'Jovan's not the messiah - he's a very naughty boy' :crazy:


:icon_pale:



Shaver said:


> Sorry Eagle, to be clear I was just riffing on the poke which someone else took at Jovan, endeavouring to defuse it's sting with a little levity. I am highly curious as to your meaning in the post above though, I feel I must have not been paying enough attention, so please expect a PM begging for explanation.


Ah, but it didn't even sting me.



eagle2250 said:


> Shaver: I understand your attempt to inject a touch of humor into a potentially tense exchange and I certainly have no quarrel with that. Your levity simply provided a platform on which I shared a few of my opinions regarding a number of postings which resulted in the post you "were attempting to diffuse." My comments were in reference to Trip English's post (#23748), and a number of his related posts that followed over the space of a couple of pages of postings, in which he let us all know the present crop of postings in the WAYWT thread were beneath even the effort it would take for him to castigate the posters. The comment added nothing, positive or negative, to further the conversation relative to pictures posted, but only to promote argument and insult. In response to Trips comments I say,Yes Trip, I am sure a few members may have left over the years because the the sartorial mediocrity of "oh-so-many" of us mere sartorial mortals, but far more have left, driven out by the arrogant boorishness of members who think themselves sartorial versions of the Director's of Jazz band ensembles (the comparison is his, not mine!). A great many of us are nowhere near as great as we might think we are and I suspect both Trip and I would both fit into that group. To every member of the AAAC membership I would say you are all welcome at the table...post your pics, as you might choose. To Trip I say, it's not your call to make. Last time I looked we all put our fine trousers on...just one leg at a time, including brother Trip!
> 
> Messrs. Borjn and Shaver, I greatly respect both of you and hope this clarifies the intent of my earlier post to both of your satisfaction.


^ Agreed completely. And then whenever we say that they're going too far, we are accused of saying everyone's well dressed? :icon_scratch: I admit, deandbn is a little too charitable at times, but I haven't seen anyone else doing that, certainly not me.



L-feld said:


> Nothing better than pink and navy. That ps is beautiful. I have a very similar bow tie.
> 
> The tie is a little wild (hopefully you didn't intimidate the prospective students!) but I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who is teeming with anticipation for spring. Just yesterday, I dropped off three pairs of poplins in light pink, coral and light green to be tapered and cuffed.
> 
> Also glad to see the shoes are treating you well!


I have to disagree about the tie, it's more than a little wild, it's simply out of place. I'm not against pink ties as a rule, but I'd sooner go for a stripe or dot than a crazy medley of all the Easter colours. Here are just a few examples: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB#3...?dwvar_A453_Color=LTRD&contentpos=3&cgid=0210

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB#1...dwvar_A230_Color=LTBL&contentpos=19&cgid=0210


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> Shaver: I understand your attempt to inject a touch of humor into a potentially tense exchange and I certainly have no quarrel with that. Your levity simply provided a platform on which I shared a few of my opinions regarding a number of postings which resulted in the post you "were attempting to diffuse." My comments were in reference to Trip English's post (#23748), and a number of his related posts that followed over the space of a couple of pages of postings, in which he let us all know the present crop of postings in the WAYWT thread were beneath even the effort it would take for him to castigate the posters. The comment added nothing, positive or negative, to further the conversation relative to pictures posted, but only to promote argument and insult. In response to Trips comments I say,Yes Trip, I am sure a few members may have left over the years because the the sartorial mediocrity of "oh-so-many" of us mere sartorial mortals, but far more have left, driven out by the arrogant boorishness of members who think themselves sartorial versions of the Director's of Jazz band ensembles (the comparison is his, not mine!). A great many of us are nowhere near as great as we might think we are and I suspect both Trip and I would both fit into that group. To every member of the AAAC membership I would say you are all welcome at the table...post your pics, as you might choose. To Trip I say, it's not your call to make. Last time I looked we all put our fine trousers on...just one leg at a time, including brother Trip!
> 
> Messrs. Borjn and Shaver, I greatly respect both of you and hope this clarifies the intent of my earlier post to both of your satisfaction.


Thanks Eagle, much appreciated, the 'Jazz' post comes flooding back to me now.

I am about to say something which may come as a flabbergasting revelation to those familiar with my normal extremist rantings - I take the middle view on this subject. 'Wait, what?' I hear you cry 'he didn't just say what I thought he said, did he?'

I am happy for people to post pics freely and for members to comment in whatever manner they see fit*. I am also happy for members to scold comments which are unduly derisive. Equally, I have no issue with members scolding comments which are supportive of meagre submissions. Personally I try to be as kind as possible but sometimes perhaps kindness is not enough.

This may not be a popular view but I wonder if members who have posted a few images of themselves (such as Trip, like him or not) and who have put their 'money where their mouth is' should possibly be granted a little latitude if/when they become frustrated? There is an implicit assumption to be made, which is that Trip really cares about the thread and about the reputation of the forum to become so aggrieved.

What concerns me sometimes is that this thread represents the membership as a whole. We have this wonderful resource populated with generous and well-informed members yet this thread** is the visual proof of our achievements. As an advertisement for the depth of knowledge available here...honestly, it could be better.

I truly wish that others would contribute - these days almost everyone has access to digital photography and it is very easy to crop pictures for anonymity. Fellow members I don't want to hear any excuses, get out your cameras and post some original content!

*within the boundaries of the forum rules, obviously.

** the sibling Trad thread is deliberately out of scope here.


----------



## Estel

This discussion leaves me a bit confused about what this thread is for - whether it's specifically for showing off accomplished dress (which may still need some critique), or also for inexperienced people to get (hopefully constructive, not derisive) feedback. Comments about the quality of this thread declining make me think that inexperienced people like me shouldn't post in it - that it's reserved for people who mostly know what they're doing; on the other hand, there doesn't seem to be any more appropriate place on the forum for "this is what I'm wearing today; I know I'm inexperienced - please give me some pointers."


----------



## Jovan

No, it's for EVERYONE to post and get constructive crits in. Please keep doing so.


----------



## Shaver

Estel said:


> This discussion leaves me a bit confused about what this thread is for - whether it's specifically for showing off accomplished dress (which may still need some critique), or also for inexperienced people to get (hopefully constructive, not derisive) feedback. Comments about the quality of this thread declining make me think that inexperienced people like me shouldn't post in it - that it's reserved for people who mostly know what they're doing; on the other hand, there doesn't seem to be any more appropriate place on the forum for "this is what I'm wearing today; I know I'm inexperienced - please give me some pointers."


Hello Estel, as I understand it, all are welcome. The thread is for anyone to contribute to whatever the level of accomplishment. The members then throw bouquets or brickbats as they see fit.


----------



## Estel

Okay, good.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> I have to disagree about the tie, it's more than a little wild, it's simply out of place. I'm not against pink ties as a rule, but I'd sooner go for a stripe or dot than a crazy medley of all the Easter colours. Here are just a few examples: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB%233-Repp-Tie/A453,default,pd.html?dwvar_A453_Color=LTRD&contentpos=3&cgid=0210
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB#1...dwvar_A230_Color=LTBL&contentpos=19&cgid=0210


Well, clearly BB Repp ties are always appropriate and I would have preferred any of them over that paisley, especially for a law school function.

That being said, it's nothing compared to what some of the prep school kids in Baltimore wear.


----------



## Brio1

Estel said:


> This discussion leaves me a bit confused about what this thread is for - whether it's specifically for showing off accomplished dress (which may still need some critique), or also for inexperienced people to get (hopefully constructive, not derisive) feedback. Comments about the quality of this thread declining make me think that inexperienced people like me shouldn't post in it - that it's reserved for people who mostly know what they're doing; on the other hand, there doesn't seem to be any more appropriate place on the forum for "this is what I'm wearing today; I know I'm inexperienced - please give me some pointers."


I'm glad that you are here, Ms. Estel, as you provide some balance to an otherwise patriarchal presence on the fora. I hope that you don't mind men that wear pink or sweaters with a bit of fuzz. :icon_smile:


----------



## Estel

Brio1 said:


> I'm glad that you are here, Ms. Estel, as you provide some balance to an otherwise patriarchal presence on the fora.


Thanks!



Brio1 said:


> I hope that you don't mind men that wear pink or sweaters with a bit of fuzz. :icon_smile:


Not at all. I'm actually actively glad there are men who wear pink. (I don't think I have any particular opinion on sweaters with a bit of fuzz.)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

L-feld said:


> Well, clearly BB Repp ties are always appropriate and I would have preferred any of them over that paisley, especially for a law school function.
> 
> That being said, it's nothing compared to what some of the prep school kids in Baltimore wear.


I totally agree, and I am taking all of the criticism on this tie in a "I knew this was going to happen" sort of fashion. It's not as though I am unaware of how in your face it is.

The reason I wore it to the function was that it was not _I_ who was being examined, but rather all of the new students who were there to pick my brain (among other brains). Thus, it was an okay forum for me to wear a crazy tie, whereas most other days I wear ties: work and church, aren't really appropriate for playing around as much.


----------



## Acct2000

eagle2250 said:


> Shaver: I understand your attempt to inject a touch of humor into a potentially tense exchange and I certainly have no quarrel with that. Your levity simply provided a platform on which I shared a few of my opinions regarding a number of postings which resulted in the post you "were attempting to diffuse." My comments were in reference to Trip English's post (#23748), and a number of his related posts that followed over the space of a couple of pages of postings, in which he let us all know the present crop of postings in the WAYWT thread were beneath even the effort it would take for him to castigate the posters. The comment added nothing, positive or negative, to further the conversation relative to pictures posted, but only to promote argument and insult. In response to Trips comments I say,Yes Trip, I am sure a few members may have left over the years because the the sartorial mediocrity of "oh-so-many" of us mere sartorial mortals, but far more have left, driven out by the arrogant boorishness of members who think themselves sartorial versions of the Director's of Jazz band ensembles (the comparison is his, not mine!). A great many of us are nowhere near as great as we might think we are and I suspect both Trip and I would both fit into that group. To every member of the AAAC membership I would say you are all welcome at the table...post your pics, as you might choose. To Trip I say, it's not your call to make. Last time I looked we all put our fine trousers on...just one leg at a time, including brother Trip!
> 
> Messrs. Borjn and Shaver, I greatly respect both of you and hope this clarifies the intent of my earlier post to both of your satisfaction.


+1 Eagle. I find that member to frequently be exactly as you say he is.


----------



## Trip English

I'm sad to see you missing the point so badly, Eagle. You're ignoring entirely the merit of what I'm saying. It's not only the general quality of contributions on this thread that are below par, but more importantly the functionality of the thread has basically gone offline. The words Constructive Criticism are getting tossed around with more sanctimony than they warrant given the utter silence in the face of - let's just call them teachable moments.

Edit: Funnily enough, despite his rocky start, whiteknight deserves a lot of credit for sticking with this thread. He listened to a lot of the criticism and has started putting up outfits that are not only worthy of the thread but show an upward trajectory of fit and coordination. Had we listened to his early admonitions and the clucking flock of Takes All Kindsers we would have deprived him of the mentorship and advice he came here searching for.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit - BB GF
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> I'm sad to see you missing the point so badly, Eagle. You're ignoring entirely the merit of what I'm saying. It's not only the general quality of contributions on this thread that are below par, but more importantly the functionality of the thread has basically gone offline. The words Constructive Criticism are getting tossed around with more sanctimony than they warrant given the utter silence in the face of - let's just call them teachable moments.
> ..............................
> .....


I am not ignoring anything Trip. With all due respect for your creativity and obvious writing skills (if you are not a professional writer, you should consider it.), Trip English, you have chosen to be unnecessarily cruel to several posters herein with your criticisms of their 'best effort' submissions of wardrobing attempts. You occasionally display a mean streak when dealing selected individuals, with the seeming intent of driving some of them from our midst. Indeed, with your own words you have decreed that several should leave. I too am saddened...by the reality that with all the incredible talents that you can legitimately lay claim to, you find it necessary take Cyber-cheap shots. Why can you not find it in you to make the minimal additional effort it would take to register those observations and recommendations in a more constructive and positive manner. That, sir, would be a positive result from "a teachable moment." It one of your needs in participating in AAAC is to be allowed to carry-on as a Cyber-bully, as the mood strikes you, that is just not acceptable.


----------



## Acct2000

Trip English said:


> I'm sad to see you missing the point so badly, Eagle. You're ignoring entirely the merit of what I'm saying. It's not only the general quality of contributions on this thread that are below par, but more importantly the functionality of the thread has basically gone offline. The words Constructive Criticism are getting tossed around with more sanctimony than they warrant given the utter silence in the face of - let's just call them teachable moments.
> 
> Edit: Funnily enough, despite his rocky start, whiteknight deserves a lot of credit for sticking with this thread. He listened to a lot of the criticism and has started putting up outfits that are not only worthy of the thread but show an upward trajectory of fit and coordination. Had we listened to his early admonitions and the clucking flock of Takes All Kindsers we would have deprived him of the mentorship and advice he came here searching for.


Exactly who besides yourself made you the arbiter of what is worthy of this thread? I hope you are not trolling us; your verbiage, etc. is generally either extremely pretentious or possibly an attempt at being something you are not.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Exactly who besides yourself made you the arbiter of what is worthy of this thread? I hope you are not trolling us; your verbiage, etc. is generally either extremely pretentious or an attempt at being something you are not.


"Something he's not?" What, precisely, is that? A person who uses a large vocabulary? But he's using a large vocabulary. Is he not doing the "knows a lot of words" handshake right or something? :icon_viking:

Look. Trip has, at times, a rather harsh tongue. I don't know if it's totally cool to drop in here and occasionally drop a diss or two, but let's face it: most of the mistakes folks make in this thread are in stuff that, once learned, seem pretty obvious. The problem with learning, of course, is that once one has learned something it seems rather obvious with hindsight. The worst T.E. has done is failed to take this into account, and then chosen to write with less politeness than most on this thread do. Frankly, I've thought similar things to the post of his that kicked this off, but I generally try and bowdlerize them a bit, and add something constructive, when I don't simply keep my trap shut.

I also think he overstates his criticism -- this thread hasn't been _crippled_ by a lack of constructive feedback and a surfeit of undeserved compliments -- there simply aren't a lot of people posting coherent critiques, and perhaps a little bit too much politeness. This thread _has_, though, been crippled by a bunch of meta-thread blabbing.


----------



## bernoulli

Now I am feeling excluded, since I never got an admonition from Trip...Here is my latest attempt to get a well-written criticism from him...

On my defense, I tried to travel light and not bring my whole wardrobe to China (which I could have tried, as I am allowed an astonishing 87kgs of lugagge - 191 pounds for those poor souls who don't use the metric system), hence a repetition of pocket square (I brought 3, but decided this one looked best). I did not use to wear PS before, but I am experimenting with it and I am enjoying the experience, although I will not always use one.

My meager attempts at criticism: wrw: paisley tie? love them, but did not like yours. Your black shoes look gorgeous, but I am not a fan of black shoes unless you are wearing a suit. All in all I like your usual fare but I think you have learned enough to go for quality, not quantity - I think you would love the experience of something MTM or Bespoke.

upr: hate everything about your attire - you really don't know how to dress. At all. Except you do. Damn it, can't add anything there (except that I am not a fan of striped suits and ties at the same time, but the overcoat makes everything else meaningless - gorgeous stuff).

Now here is my provocative question to all: do you really think the patterns clash and that the ensemble below is too busy? Should one ALWAYS follow the rules?

Suit is single-button peak lapel from WW Chan (just ordered a couple of sport coats from them, the patterns look very nice, but this is not the place to showcase the fabric I ordered). Shirt is TM Lewin and tie again from Hangzhou. Added a pic with the flash on that makes everything look a little bit too shiny.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks Youthful. I feel my biggest mistake is taking the thread off topic for so long. Ill post a discussion thread down-forum later this evening (or someone else can kick it off) and we'll continue down there. Sound fair?

"The beatings will continue until morale improves."

(-;


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr: hate everything about your attire - you really don't know how to dress. At all. Except you do. Damn it, can't add anything there (except that I am not a fan of striped suits and ties at the same time, but the overcoat makes everything else meaningless - gorgeous stuff).


Bernoulli, your sense of humor remains its usual piquant self. As for today's attire, what isn't clear from today's photos is that I'm committing the famed three-stripe crime - today's shirt is a hairline stripe. In my defense, I had very limited time to put together today's attire, as my partner retreated to bed exceedingly early last night, being unwell, so I grabbed whatever I could lay my hands upon that I thought might work.

As for today's overcoat, it is exceedingly popular in several places - at work, there is a security guard (a retired cop) who would mug me for the coat, were it in his size (happily, I am much smaller than he, and thus have retained the coat and my noggin in an unbroken state).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

No problem, Trip. I do wish you'd post more of your rigs. You wear a lot of stuff I wouldn't, but your clothes are interesting -- and as bold as your opinions.

Bernoulli, I'd call the solid ties are a step in the right direction for you (your shirts and suits are busier than my admittedly quiet tastes), but I still can't get into the ones you've got now. They look like prom rentals -- a little cheap. Upr has some nice solid repp ties, which would be my choice with clothes as strong as your shirts and suits -- perhaps a grenadine, an oxford weave, or even a nicer satin.

I go to a fair number of art openings, so cheese (strong), wine (strong), and crackers (bland) are the order of the day. The solid ties are the crackers in your setting -- but right now, you've got dollar store saltines with your Camembert and Burgundy. If you _really_ like the particular way those ties reflect the light, then stick with them, of course.

Upr, you can add me to the list of people who covet that coat.


----------



## Acct2000

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> "Something he's not?" What, precisely, is that? A person who uses a large vocabulary? But he's using a large vocabulary. Is he not doing the "knows a lot of words" handshake right or something? :icon_viking:
> 
> Look. Trip has, at times, a rather harsh tongue. I don't know if it's totally cool to drop in here and occasionally drop a diss or two, but let's face it: most of the mistakes folks make in this thread are in stuff that, once learned, seem pretty obvious. The problem with learning, of course, is that once one has learned something it seems rather obvious with hindsight. The worst T.E. has done is failed to take this into account, and then chosen to write with less politeness than most on this thread do. Frankly, I've thought similar things to the post of his that kicked this off, but I generally try and bowdlerize them a bit, and add something constructive, when I don't simply keep my trap shut.
> 
> I also think he overstates his criticism -- this thread hasn't been _crippled_ by a lack of constructive feedback and a surfeit of undeserved compliments -- there simply aren't a lot of people posting coherent critiques, and perhaps a little bit too much politeness. This thread _has_, though, been crippled by a bunch of meta-thread blabbing.


It all depends if he is trying to communicate or to show off his vocabulary and intimidate people.


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt: David Donahue
Tie: Donald Trump
Links: Burberry
Shoes: Bostonian
Socks: Fun!


----------



## Shaver

I've never really understood the notion that those who have obtained a decent mastery of language would merely use it as some kind of weapon, to shake at people and make them tremble. Cover your eyes folks, this one may make you flee in panic - 'antidisestablishmentarianism' :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> I totally agree, and I am taking all of the criticism on this tie in a "I knew this was going to happen" sort of fashion. It's not as though I am unaware of how in your face it is.
> 
> The reason I wore it to the function was that it was not _I_ who was being examined, but rather all of the new students who were there to pick my brain (among other brains). Thus, it was an okay forum for me to wear a crazy tie, whereas most other days I wear ties: work and church, aren't really appropriate for playing around as much.


While we all realize context is everything (even Don Draper didn't wear a three piece suit to a backyard cook out), in _any_ context that tie is too much. There is playing around and then just going off the deep end!  I swear BB used to make a #1 tie in pink and I'm not sure why they no longer do. I could picture it going perfectly with that outfit.


----------



## Acct2000

Shaver said:


> I've never really understood the notion that those who have obtained a decent mastery of language would merely use it as some kind of weapon, to shake at people and make them tremble. Cover your eyes folks, this one may make you flee in panic - 'antidisestablishmentarianism' :icon_smile_wink:


I don't think that at all. However, when one reaches a point where being smarter or more literate than others is just part of you that you accept instead of something you need to prove to others, there is an inner peace that comes. I'm not fleeing anywhere. A need to show others that your are brighter than they are will usually interfere quite a bit with communication.

If your goal is to communicate, you would want to remove barriers. Some of what we are objecting to has far more to do with tone and aggression than levels of verbiage. There is also a flagrant in-your-face disrespect to other posters that we are trying to discourage.

At this point, I have made my points; I have work to do in our office. I can possibly read and respond to PMs later in the day.


----------



## PreppyBoy

upr_crust said:


> Suit - BB GF
> Shirt & Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
> Hat - Selentino


*Wicked!*


----------



## Col. Mustard

Wait, wait, am I too late for the rumble?? I came prepared!

I guess I missed it. Damn, timing really IS everything!

Well, how about some fit pics?

For those of you who don't remember me from the 5 minutes that I posted on this board last year, *Hi, I'm the guy posting with the member name Col. Mustard*. Early middle-aged American dude. Worked in men's tailored clothing for many years. Has the sartorial taste of a geriatric Italian man from 1957. Thinks that everyone should have the sartorial taste of a geriatric Italian man from 1957.

This is what I wore yesterday:










Very low budget affair: The suit is a pre-Nick Wooster JCPenney Stafford black suit that actually works just fine for my job where I'm required to wear black suits. The shirt is a blue Stafford Trim fit, which actually fits really great, but the fabric is blended and the collar is a semi-spread that doesn't quite meet the jacket lapels. The shoulders are hunched up because I'm holding the camera out in front of me with both hands. The tie is Lands End and the square is Brooks Brothers.

Good enough for work. Not godawful for WAYWT.

Old fits by me, for the sake of context:


----------



## Jovan

You should post more often.


----------



## upr_crust

PreppyBoy said:


> *Wicked!*


I haven't heard (or seen) that adjective used in that manner since I left the land of my ancestors, i.e. the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.



Col. Mustard said:


> Wait, wait, am I too late for the rumble?? I came prepared!
> 
> I guess I missed it. Damn, timing really IS everything!


This film still - this was from "Moby Dick - the Three-Piece Version"? Or was this the modern-dress version of "Clash of the Titans"?

Welcome back, mon Colonel. You're always more than welcome to spread your wit and knowledge around, at least as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Acct2000

I suppose getting your sartorial sense from the guy from 1957 is far superior to getting it from Mr. Green!!

I think you dress pretty well, seriously.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> I haven't heard (or seen) that adjective used in that manner since I left the land of my ancestors, i.e. the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.
> 
> This film still - this was from "Moby Dick - the Three-Piece Version"? Or was this the modern-dress version of "Clash of the Titans"?
> 
> Welcome back, mon Colonel. You're always more than welcome to spread your wit and knowledge around, at least as far as I am concerned.


Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Thanks Youthful. I feel my biggest mistake is taking the thread off topic for so long. Ill post a discussion thread down-forum later this evening (or someone else can kick it off) and we'll continue down there. Sound fair?
> 
> "The beatings will continue until morale improves."
> 
> (-;


Trip: This strikes me as a fools errand. It is not a good idea. AAAC is an inclusive forum. It does not exist to showcase your ego and/or primarily for the pleasure of only those more accomplished in the sartorial arts. You really should take the time to read the conceptual intent statements for each of the fora that compose the AAAC forum and also read and seriously consider the rules for participating in these fora. If you have a suggestion to offer, do so directly to a member of the moderation staff or even Andy himself. Don't put yourself in the position of debating the intent of rules for forum use in the open forum. You are a guest in these fora and if you cannot or do not intend to comply with those rules (as they stand at any given point in time), you should find another focus/direction for your obvious talents and energies. I for one am not playing your silly games anymore. Should you or your friends violate the rules of use, those infractions will be addressed.

If you wish to further discuss this, do it through PM, as will I.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Jovan said:


> You should post more often.


Oh yeah?? Well maybe YOU should post more often!

Okay, obviously I'm not really getting the hang of this whole flame war business, so let's talk about fits.

Look at that pose. It's almost _defiant._ "Yeah, I'm wearing a pastel paisley tie. Whaddya wanna do, huh? Whaddya wanna do?"

Wrwhiteknight, as a guy who is absolutely no stranger to awful paisley ties...



Col. Mustard's Questionable Taste said:


>


[shudder]...let me just say that in my opinion, this is not your best work. And from what I've read in subsequent posts, I think you knew that going in, or at least that it would raise a few eyebrows. So again, let's talk about it.

*The tie:* The colors of the tie manage to be weak and jarring at the same time, enough to where I think it not only takes over your outfit, but your identity too. ("Hey Bob, who's that talking to Mr. Pastel Tie Guy over there?") I tried thinking of a context of where it might work, but the way you tried to frame it was probably the best anyone would come up with. Add the fact that you tied it kinda long, and that the knot is weakly knotted, and, well, again, not your best work.

*The shirt:* I'm not in love with the shirt either. The modern spread and the wide stripe strikes me as a reach for sophistication that misses the mark, looking instead like a pajama top. Maybe with a tweed jacket I might be a little more forgiving of the pattern, but then the collar would still be off. I think a white shirt would have been fine, but if you had to go striped, go university-type stripe. There's a reason university stripes are so ubiquitous: They're awesome!

*Everything else:* But the jacket is actually really nice, with a great non-navy hue and some interesting texture. The pants are on target, even though the defiant pic above seems to be giving some highlight to the gut. Shoes are fine, but I probably would have gone for brown to match the less-than-serious tone of the rest of the outfit.

If you were looking for a spring look, I would have been on board if you'd gone a little more in the direction of this for your tie selection:









Ignore the igent flower and the gingham of the shirt and...the matching square (??)...I think the tie here manages to say "Hey, it's spring motherf--ers!" with a punch that doesn't overwhelm. Plus, look how it's tied -- not flaccid, but neat, tight, and deliberate. The presentation is bold (which seemed to be what you were going for) and strong, without the struggle of the pastel paisley.

In any case, mazel tov for being such a consistent and evolving poster, and by all means, feel free to bring down the hammer on anything I post. As the paisley pic I put above shows, I'm far from infallible.


----------



## Jovan

See, this is a guy who is unabashed with his criticism, yet tempers it with a little humility and humour. Follow his example.


----------



## Bjorn

Col. Mustard said:


> The pic was taken in my back yard earlier this morning. Someone has to shut that neighbor's dog up. (Actually, Jovan had it right.)
> 
> Thanks Upr. Crust, I take that as high praise.
> 
> Wow, thanks sir. My wardrobe is still pretty modest enough to where any REAL old Italian man would scoff. But I'm upgrading. Someday, I'll actually go to Naples and Rubinacci and such. And then my online pomposity will be _unstoppable._


You could start a blog called permanentmustard


----------



## Col. Mustard

Some of you may be wondering why Bjorn's reply to this post is actually above it. Reason: Stealth edit FAIL! (That'll teach me.)



upr_crust said:


> This film still - this was from "Moby Dick - the Three-Piece Version"? Or was this the modern-dress version of "Clash of the Titans"?


The pic was taken in my back yard earlier this morning. Someone has to shut that neighbor's dog up. (Actually, Jovan had it right. I'm one more internet jackass referencing Anchorman.)



> Welcome back, mon Colonel. You're always more than welcome to spread your wit and knowledge around, at least as far as I am concerned.


Thanks Upr. Crust, I take that as high praise.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I suppose getting your sartorial sense from the guy from 1957 is far superior to getting it from Mr. Green!!
> 
> I think you dress pretty well, seriously.


Wow, thanks sir. My wardrobe is still pretty modest enough to where any REAL old Italian man would scoff. But I'm upgrading. Someday, I'll actually go to Naples and Rubinacci and such. And then my online pomposity will be _unstoppable._


----------



## lbv2k

Jovan said:


> See, this is a guy who is unabashed with his criticism, yet tempers it with a little humility and humour. Follow his example.


+1000. I truly like this guy, the Col. I mean.


----------



## PreppyBoy

upr_crust said:


> I haven't heard (or seen) that adjective used in that manner since I left the land of my ancestors, i.e. the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.


It was the first thing that popped to my head upon viewing the ensemble. Surely not something that is heard these days although, most appropriate under the given conditions.

I was actually going say "Bloody hell wicked mate."


----------



## upthewazzu

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Exactly who besides yourself made you the arbiter of what is worthy of this thread? I hope you are not trolling us; your verbiage, etc. is generally either extremely pretentious or possibly an attempt at being something you are not.


As somewhat of of newb myself, I've never seen this thread (or the StyFo equivalent) as a place for beginners to post their sartorial disasters. It's a place where the likes of Shaver, Upr, Org, Jovan, and other elder statesman show the rest of us how it's done. Looking at this thread, and then comparing it to that other website, is like night and day. Shades aren't required here.


----------



## tocqueville

I like the outfit but worry about the color of the tie. On my monitor, it looks a bit too candy cane...almost fluorescent. I'd prefer a darker red, or a lighter pink. Something like this:

https://www.kentwang.com/ties/stripe-red-white.html



crocto said:


> Suit: JAB
> Shirt: David Donahue
> Tie: Donald Trump
> Links: Burberry
> Shoes: Bostonian
> Socks: Fun!


----------



## arkirshner

Shaver said:


> I've never really understood the notion that those who have obtained a decent mastery of language would merely use it as some kind of weapon, to shake at people and make them tremble. Cover your eyes folks, this one may make you flee in panic - 'antidisestablishmentarianism' :icon_smile_wink:


Never, this word was a $16,000 question in $64,000 Question show of the mid 50s when $16,000 was a lot of money. It was correctly spelled by a 12 year old girl, (who chose not to go on and kept the money, and the next day every one in school learned it.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shirt: vintage Ralph Lauren
Sweater: Bellisimo
Tie: wool by Ralph lauren
Jacket: Alfani for Macy's
Pants: olive corduroy by Ralph lauren (not pictured)
Shoes: chili lasalle by Allen Edmonds (not pictured)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/ladyandme.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crocto

tocqueville said:


> I like the outfit but worry about the color of the tie. On my monitor, it looks a bit too candy cane...almost fluorescent. I'd prefer a darker red, or a lighter pink. Something like this:
> 
> https://www.kentwang.com/ties/stripe-red-white.html


Thanks for the tip! I see what you're saying and agree. The tie is a bit on the satin/shinny side so that probably makes it look that way.


----------



## Jovan

upthewazzu said:


> As somewhat of of newb myself, I've never seen this thread (or the StyFo equivalent) as a place for beginners to post their sartorial disasters. It's a place where the likes of Shaver, Upr, Org, Jovan, and other elder statesman show the rest of us how it's done. Looking at this thread, and then comparing it to that other website, is like night and day. Shades aren't required here.


Oh... wow. Um. Thanks!

While flattered that you deem me an "elder statesman" (not in the the same category as the others you mention, in my humble opinion), I must respectfully differ on that viewpoint.

Back four or five years ago I started actually participating (after posting one comment in '06). I got some solid, honest criticism on my outfits for a change. Many of which _were_ sartorial disasters, looking back! (Ugh... that outfit with the d-ring belt and charcoal suit. WHAT WAS I THINKING???) I was helped a great deal by the constructive feedback in these threads. Now that I have some more experience and taste, I want to help others on the same journey as I was. So again, why should this thread be the sole domain of well established dressers and who determines _which_ of our respected members fit into that category? I still have a hell of a lot to learn. When posting here, I can rely on getting some good feedback. Well, hopefully better feedback than, "Don't like it," as one troll-ish member liked to say a few years ago (and thankfully is gone now).

In the end, we're all equals here, regardless of post count or experience/wardrobe/monetary level. Clothes are clothes are clothes. It shouldn't be an exclusive club. So, post away.


----------



## Trip English

To one and all...

Firstly, since it would be inappropriate to request my own sticky on the subject, let me briefly introduce myself:

My screen name is Trip English and I have a sense of humor. It seems as though that sense of humor can occasionally cause offense where none is intended. It's difficult as the originator to know where to dial things in with regards to tone even after years of participating on forums. As I said in a private message to a member, I will never take up the cause of scrupulously avoiding offense. However, that doesn't mean that I enjoy or even intend it. As a helpful tip, if you read something I post and think, "Gosh, what a mean jerk that Trip English is!" Try imagining my post with a little smiley face sticking its tongue out at the end. See if that helps. If so, just assume that I meant to put him in there and forgot.


----------



## mrfixit

less bickering and more input - feedback and photo participation. elitists appalled by the sartorial disasters displayed here by noobs can balance things out by shutting up (after honest critiques of course) and posting more pics to show us how it's done.


----------



## tocqueville

Pictures like that always make my wife mad because we can't dress up our boys like you can your girl. She's lovely.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Shirt: vintage Ralph Lauren
> Sweater: Bellisimo
> Tie: wool by Ralph lauren
> Jacket: Alfani for Macy's
> Pants: olive corduroy by Ralph lauren (not pictured)
> Shoes: chili lasalle by Allen Edmonds (not pictured)
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/ladyandme.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wrwhiteknight

tocqueville said:


> Pictures like that always make my wife mad because we can't dress up our boys like you can your girl. She's lovely.


Thanks so much. I actually enjoy picking out her outfits way more than I thought I would!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Took my wife and daughter to dinner tonight:

Jacket: Jack Victor
Pants: corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Shirt: vintage Ralph Lauren
Tie: Burberry's (courtesy of the Good Doctor Livingston)
Shoes: Chili Lasalle by Allen Edmonds (Birthday gift from my wife and mother-in-law)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/burb.jpg/ https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/burb1.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/burb2.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/burb3f.jpg/


----------



## ylkim30

WRWhiteKnight

I like the outfit, but I feel you should probably change your pocket-square...it is a little too matchy with your tie. 

Maybe replace it with a dark green pocket-square? I'm not an expert by far, but it would seem to echo a secondary color in your tie. 

Of course, if it was dark green, would that be too matchy with your trousers? And if so, would that be problematic? I would be interested to hear people's opinions.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

If I were in wr's (very nice) shoes, I wouldn't know what square to pair with that tie and jacket. That means a silk square on a spectrum between off-white and light gold -- or white linen, but (personal taste alert) I like there to be a little white in the shirt or tie to wear white linen. Could a green work? I suppose so, but it'd be swimming upstream.

I would have worn lighter pants, for more contrast with the jacket, and in a more-refined texture. Tan worsted wool would have been nice, or light-to-mid-gray. As it stands, I feel like I'd like this rig better if the jacket were the most textured item. I like the jacket / shirt / tie just fine -- for whatever reason, this one isn't triggering my dislike of point collars.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/burb.jpg/


Hello wrw - the top half I *really* like, although I am not so keen on the bottom half. Taking aside that the shoes do not 'do it' for me, still the corduroy trousers (in both texture and colour) seem to be too country a fabric for that rather lovely blue jacket (being, as it is, the epitome of smart casual). That is a truly splendid smart casual tie, with a very appealing design and colour scheme, and it is really harmonising well with the hues of your pale blue shirt and the jacket too. I always look to the jacket/tie/shirt to achieve an outward-in effect (being darkest out and lightest in, expressed in quite equal increments) and you have accomplished a perfect balance of this sequence here. As to the pocket square: it certainly meets with _my_ approval. I can tolerate a little more match-matchy effect that many of our fellow members seem able. I consider that there is enough detail and proportionate representation of other colours in the tie to recognise its red content as a ground colour, in which case it is acceptable (to me) to pick up on that in the PS. Apart from the very obvious decision to wear a white PS, then the plain red PS which you have selected seems to be the optimal choice. I would tuck it further into the breast pocket perhaps but otherwise you look very stylish indeed.

.
.
.
.


----------



## deandbn

wrwhiteknight said:


> Took my wife and daughter to dinner tonight:
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/burb.jpg/


WR others have already given you really good advice on slight changes to PS colour, trousers etc.

So... what i want to tell you is my overall impression on seeing your outfit was WOW, he's looking really good today!!!

My view is that you can carry off the powerful blues, reds, and greens with your dark hair and eyes, the beard is cool too, and really well trimmed (tells me the man in question has a lot of self respect).

You have really come a long way Sir, shirt collar fits, tie knot is good and snug and most of all looks right. PS, yes you could change the colour or add green in a madder type pattern if you liked, but I dont think the red in the PS and the red in the tie even begin to match in colour, or texture, and even if it did, so what, your overall outfit is probably not perfect from a classical standpoint, but my goodness, you look really handsome..


----------



## upr_crust

Winter temperatures, summer colors - an act of wish fulfillment, to speed the onset of spring weather (rather than the rain and snow expected sometime tomorrow).

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (Deakin & Francis)
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - BB Aldens
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## bernoulli

YR. Thanks for taking the bait. By your analogy I should not wear a tie at all, since good french cheese dispenses with anything other than a good wine. I commend you on your choices, camembert is good and Burgundy usually does not do me any wrong - but I am hardly a wine person. Coming back to sartorial matters, I really like the sheen on the ties, but I make no excuses - yes, they look different IRL, but they are surely not a matte finish. Your observations are duly noted.

As for upr's ensemble: I dislike yellow shirts, the tie, and especially the tasseled loafer, I surely do, but the whole ensemble looks great. It is not because I like the man, it just works! I just want to be able to one day find something wrong with his attire, just to show off my sartorial knowledge, but alas I cannot.

As for today's example, first two pics taken on a bus to work, and the next one the obligatory fuzzy bathroom pic. I take a bow to upr in helping me choose the lovely scarf.







































Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Bernoulli, I'd call the solid ties are a step in the right direction for you (your shirts and suits are busier than my admittedly quiet tastes), but I still can't get into the ones you've got now. They look like prom rentals -- a little cheap. Upr has some nice solid repp ties, which would be my choice with clothes as strong as your shirts and suits -- perhaps a grenadine, an oxford weave, or even a nicer satin.
> 
> I go to a fair number of art openings, so cheese (strong), wine (strong), and crackers (bland) are the order of the day. The solid ties are the crackers in your setting -- but right now, you've got dollar store saltines with your Camembert and Burgundy. If you _really_ like the particular way those ties reflect the light, then stick with them, of course.
> .


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, it was something of a style stretch for me to wear this shirt with a grey suit (I usually wear it with dark blue), and the tie makes a reasonable color balance with the shirt (yellow tends to take over whatever party to which it's invited, so one needs strong color for counterbalance). The tassel loafers I wore to coordinate better with the rather silly pair of socks worn with today's ensemble - they hardly call for serious lace-ups, and I've not worn these shoes in a long time (with my shoe collection, that happens a lot).

Congratulations on wearing the scarf - it looks very well on you, with what you've chosen to wear with it. You've done me (and Ede & Ravenscroft) proud.



bernoulli said:


> As for upr's ensemble: I dislike yellow shirts, the tie, and especially the tasseled loafer, I surely do, but the whole ensemble looks great. It is not because I like the man, it just works! I just want to be able to one day find something wrong with his attire, just to show off my sartorial knowledge, but alas I cannot.
> 
> As for today's example, first two pics taken on a bus to work, and the next one the obligatory fuzzy bathroom pic. I take a bow to upr in helping me choose the lovely scarf.


----------



## crocto

Everything today is from Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

bernoulli said:


> YR. Thanks for taking the bait. By your analogy I should not wear a tie at all, since good french cheese dispenses with anything other than a good wine. I commend you on your choices, camembert is good and Burgundy usually does not do me any wrong - but I am hardly a wine person. Coming back to sartorial matters, I really like the sheen on the ties, but I make no excuses - yes, they look different IRL, but they are surely not a matte finish. Your observations are duly noted.


Well, they weren't tremendously well-informed decisions -- I go to student art openings, so it's more like Gallo box wine and the cheapest Brie from the supermarket. Once, there was Red Bull -- there's some contractual system whereby anybody who works as a rep for them has to bring a case to every party or something.

If you're really into _that particular_ shine, then of course you should wear those ties, but you may want to look at other shiny solid ties when you get a chance. You may find something with a subtler depth of color.

I really like your suit today -- there's something about the brassiness of your style that works well with a DB.

Crocto, I like the shirt with that suit (I'm presuming it's navy blue, not black, in which case the tie doesn't work), but I think this is a case where a pocket square would elevate the whole thing -- you've got a dark suit, and a shirt and tie that are at either end of the middle in terms of shade, but a little bit of pure white in the pocket would balance things out.

I'm not sure if this shirt is the perfect match for that tie, but I like it. Sorry I can't be more helpful.

Non-glass houses post to follow after my laundry / ironing is finished.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks to YLKim, Youthful, Shaver and DeanBN, all very helpful comments.

I have become painfully aware that my pant selection is lacking. I will remedy this problem as soon as somebody remedies the problem with my wallet.


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks to YLKim, Youthful, Shaver and DeanBN, all very helpful comments.
> 
> I have become painfully aware that my pant selection is lacking. I will remedy this problem as soon as somebody remedies the problem with my wallet.


I complimented your tie!!

I feel rather giddy now. 

EDIT: a selection of my own ties has now been posted, in a different thread. Consider it as a little putting of my money where my big mouth is. :redface:

Ding ding, seconds out. It's the Matchy Matchy Deathmatch. No holds barred. 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122422-Matchy-Matchy-Deathmatch
.
.
.
..


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks to YLKim, Youthful, Shaver and DeanBN, all very helpful comments.
> 
> I have become painfully aware that my pant selection is lacking. I will remedy this problem as soon as somebody remedies the problem with my wallet.


I'm in the same boat as you. I think the trick is to buy with laser focus, which I didn't do for a long time (I wore jeans with sportcoats then, but I don't anymore).


----------



## Col. Mustard

Hey people. Yesterday I had actually written a thought was a thoughtful post about *Bernoulli's Purple Confluence of Stripes*, but I had forgotten that there's something having to do with this message board called a "token" and somehow it can "expire," and the bottom line is that all that bloviating is now lost forever in the mists of cyberspace.

So moving on with my life, let me try to talk a little about what I wore yesterday.

With flash:









Without flash:









The Brooks Brothers #4 is a very blunt tie. I used to own a cheaper knock-off that I sold on ebay where the stripes were slightly thinner, and all things considered, I think it had a more graceful presentation. Those big fat stripes on the one I'm wearing right there are, again, blunt and a little clunky and perhaps a little off-putting. I suppose an upshot is that it's the color of my college alma mater -- which could apply to 85-90% of all the colleges across North America.

My medium grey suit that I've recently grown back into: I've put on about 20lbs since my last posting run here. (Been hitting the gym. And Pot-Tarts. But mostly gym.) The shirt is a mini-gingham that I've been getting use out of for years, even before the gingham craze that was all the rage a few years ago. It's about ready to be retired; I'm actually in the process of upgrading my shirts with Luxire.

I topped it off with a burgundy pocket square, which may seem a bit random, but my thinking is that tonally it plays well with the rest of the outfit and gives a splash of color the same way a boutonniere would.

But all in all, I don't think it works the way I wanted it to. Either the severity of the tie, or the pattern of the shirt, or the outlier-ness of the square -- one of these was a bridge too far and it didn't come together gracefully. One distraction too many. Or maybe it's too dandy. I do find that as I get older, my tastes get more and more sober, and I keep wanting to go back to *Cary Grant's Axiom: "Let them see you and not the suit. That should be secondary."* Thus my dark blue tie collection keeps growing.


----------



## Bjorn

Col. Mustard said:


> Hey people. Yesterday I had actually written a thought was a thoughtful post about Bernoulli's Purple Confluence of Stripes, but I had forgotten that there's something having to do with this message board called a "token" and somehow it can "expire" and the bottom line is that all that bloviating is now lost forever in the mists of cyberspace.
> 
> So moving on with my life, let me try to talk a little about what I wore yesterday.
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brooks Brothers #4 is a very blunt tie. I used to own a cheaper knock-off that I sold on ebay where the stripes were slightly thinner, and all things considered, I think it had a more graceful presentation. Those big fat stripes on the one I'm wearing right there are, again, blunt and a little clunky and perhaps a little off-putting. I suppose an upshot is that it's the color of my college alma mater -- which could apply to 85-90% of all the colleges across North America.
> 
> My medium grey suit that I've recently grown back into: I've put on about 20lbs since my last posting run here. (Been hitting the gym. And Pot-Tarts. But mostly gym.) The shirt is a mini-gingham that I've been getting use out of for years, even before the gingham craze that was all the rage a few years ago. It's about ready to be retired; I'm actually in the process of upgrading my shirts with Luxire. I topped it off with a burgundy pocket square, which may seem a bit random, but my thinking is that tonally it plays well with the rest of the outfit and gives a splash of color the same way a boutonniere would.
> 
> But all in all, I don't think it works the way I intended.  Either the severity of the tie, or the pattern of the shirt, or the outlier-ness of the square -- one of these was a bridge too far and it didn't come together like I wanted it to. One distraction too many. Or maybe it's too dandy. I do find that as I get older, my tastes get more and more sober, and I keep wanting to go back to *Cary Grant's Axiom: "Let them see you and not the suit. That should be secondary."* Thus my dark blue tie collection keeps growing.


I think you're right. That tie is a little dominating. Wider blue stripes would have toned it down a little. It's almost like a barbers/candy stripe. It's too much.

What are pot-tarts? 

I'm thinking either loose inebriated women or you've been baking some funny cookies. Sounds disastrous either way


----------



## crocto

Col. Mustard I don't think the tie is too much. The trouble I've found with mini-gingham is that from a distance the shirt is solid while up close you can see the pattern. Since the average person you're interacting with is usually closer I think it looks fine.

And Youthful it's a grey suit. There are literally no good places to take pictures in my home so everything looks black .


----------



## Col. Mustard

Bjorn said:


> I think you're right. That tie is a little dominating. Wider blue stripes would have toned it down a little. It's almost like a barbers/candy stripe. It's too much.


I think with a blue blazer and some summer slacks, it might play a little more nicely. I have a couple of slimmer #3s in dark red/navy and green/navy, and the effect is a little less jarring. I think I actually have a post of my green/navy one upthread.

Here:









(Hey look, same square!)

The yellow and navy has a heavier contrast, and that might be what's affecting things.



> What are pot-tarts?
> 
> I'm thinking either loose inebriated women or you've been baking some funny cookies. Sounds disastrous either way


Good God, you mean Pop-Tarts haven't taken over Europe??










It's breakfast food for people who just don't give an f.


----------



## Col. Mustard

crocto said:


> Col. Mustard I don't think the tie is too much. The trouble I've found with mini-gingham is that from a distance the shirt is solid while up close you can see the pattern. Since the average person you're interacting with is usually closer I think it looks fine.


What you call trouble, I call _magic!_ My job actually prefers I wear solid shirts, so the mini-gingham is the only way I can sneak a pattern in there. Plus, I like to reward people for getting closer to me with visual interest. ("Hey, his shirt has actually got more going on that I thought it did when I was standing a few feet away! I wonder what other surprises this man has in store!") Of course, it's all downhill after that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard,

I wonder if your problem with your look today is the shade of yellow in the tie not working with the shade of burgundy in the square. I like the same square with the green and blue tie, and I think if you subbed that one in for the blue / yellow it would work better for me.

I actually prefer _really_ chunky two color repp ties like this:

Anyway, here's mine today. I have a lot more white shirts than somebody who spends as much time as I do in countryish jackets ought to, but I'm trying to see if I can make it work. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Perhaps others will disagree but a white shirt is really not working for me here - especially with the lower end formality bequeathed by the patch breast pocket and throat latch.

Although, that *is* a marvellous looking jacket. Great tie too and a modern twist with the black PS - and you are a younger guy after all, so why not?

Here it comes though, the stern criticism.......... that is a truly dreadful knot. Some practice is required. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## deandbn

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Col. Mustard,


I think you are making it work pretty good there YRR, Nice outfit Sir.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> Perhaps others will disagree but a white shirt is really not working for me here - especially with the lower end formality bequeathed by the patch breast pocket and throat latch.
> 
> Although, that *is* a marvellous looking jacket. Great tie too and a modern twist with the black PS - and you are a younger guy after all, so why not?
> 
> Here it comes though, the stern criticism.......... that is a truly dreadful knot. Some practice is required. :icon_smile_wink:


Thank you. The square is actually navy blue -- I considered a black one with fine dots, but erred on the side of simplicity. I wasn't sure if the white shirt would work or not, for the reasons you described. I've got a surfeit of white shirts, though, and I'm trying to figure out how I can get the most use out of them. I have one tweed which would be all wrong with a white shirt, but I figured this one was worth a shot. I think it's not quite right.

As for the tie knot, my choice was "tie it again" or "keep my GF waiting," and I'm afraid that's an easy enough choice. I'll probably fix it before I go out.

Thank you, deandbn.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. The square is actually navy blue -- I considered a black one with fine dots, but erred on the side of simplicity. I wasn't sure if the white shirt would work or not, for the reasons you described. I've got a surfeit of white shirts, though, and I'm trying to figure out how I can get the most use out of them. I have one tweed which would be all wrong with a white shirt, but I figured this one was worth a shot. I think it's not quite right.
> 
> As for the tie knot, my choice was "tie it again" or "keep my GF waiting," and I'm afraid that's an easy enough choice. I'll probably fix it before I go out.
> 
> Thank you, deandbn.


Have you considered a pale blue dye for those excess shirts? It is many, many years since I undertook such a task but as I recall you can just throw something in the washing machine which will colour garments.

re the tie and expressed as a football (soccer) score: Y/R's partner *1* igents *0* :rolleyes2:


----------



## Col. Mustard

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Col. Mustard,
> 
> I wonder if your problem with your look today is the shade of yellow in the tie not working with the shade of burgundy in the square. I like the same square with the green and blue tie, and I think if you subbed that one in for the blue / yellow it would work better for me.
> 
> I actually prefer _really_ chunky two color repp ties like this:


Really? Well, given my druthers, I actually prefer a tie with a _really really_ chunky stripe:










Checkmate, my friend. Check. Mate.



> Anyway, here's mine today. I have a lot more white shirts than somebody who spends as much time as I do in countryish jackets ought to, but I'm trying to see if I can make it work. Any thoughts?


Like, in fact _Like A Lot_, white shirt and all. The only think that's really giving me trouble is the pocket square: It reads black on my monitor; I know you said it was blue, but considering how dark a blue it must be, I think it's still tricky. I would have played it safe and gone cream.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> Really? Well, given my druthers, I actually prefer a tie with a _really really_ chunky stripe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate, my friend. Check. Mate.
> 
> Like, in fact _Like A Lot_, white shirt and all. The only think that's really giving me trouble is the pocket square: It reads black on my monitor; I know you said it was blue, but considering how dark a blue it must be, I think it's still tricky. I would have played it safe and gone cream.


Now that's a stripe. Or an accident with a can of paint. I'm glad you like it -- I screwed up the white balance on this photo, and trying to salvage it made the square look even darker than it is. It's a definite dark navy -- a suit navy, not a blazer navy. I thought about off-white (not really cream, though with the pure white shirt the contrast may have been there), champagne-ish tan, this one, and dark brown. I think I chose the worst of those. If I were to do it again, I'd go for the brown, followed by the tan.


----------



## Estel

Col. Mustard said:


> Really? Well, given my druthers, I actually prefer a tie with a _really really_ chunky stripe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate, my friend. Check. Mate.


Mr. Green, why are you impersonating Col. Mustard? You won't do it very effectively in that outfit.
(Col. Mustard Greens?)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shaver said:


> Perhaps others will disagree but a white shirt is really not working for me here - especially with the lower end formality bequeathed by the patch breast pocket and throat latch.
> 
> Although, that *is* a marvellous looking jacket. Great tie too and a modern twist with the black PS - and you are a younger guy after all, so why not?
> 
> Here it comes though, the stern criticism.......... that is a truly dreadful knot. Some practice is required. :icon_smile_wink:


Outfit is great, I love the tie, love the pocket square, love the jacket, but I agree that a blue shirt would work better.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Outfit is great, I love the tie, love the pocket square, love the jacket, but I agree that a blue shirt would work better.


I'm flattered -- thanks very much. I sort of cribbed the idea of the neat tie with the tweedy jacket from your last fit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm flattered -- thanks very much. I sort of cribbed the idea of the neat tie with the tweedy jacket from your last fit.


Fantastic! I hope that I can continue to contribute in a way that will give others ideas, even small ones, as heretofore I have only been taking inspiration!


----------



## Col. Mustard

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Now that's a stripe. Or an accident with a can of paint.


The problem with these tie stripe escalations: Nobody wins, really.



> I'm glad you like it -- I screwed up the white balance on this photo, and trying to salvage it made the square look even darker than it is. It's a definite dark navy -- a suit navy, not a blazer navy. I thought about off-white (not really cream, though with the pure white shirt the contrast may have been there), champagne-ish tan, this one, and dark brown. I think I chose the worst of those. If I were to do it again, I'd go for the brown, followed by the tan.


You realize that cream squares were all the rage at Styleforum a week or so ago, right? Matt Fan had half the board chasing their tails to find ever-more elusive correctly coordinated pocket squares until finally he pronounced that if you just stick to cream, you're usually going to get it right.

And the sad truth is, I think he's right. Cream satin is neutral enough to not to clash with anything, and not quite as stark as my usual fav, white linen, which can sometimes pull focus. My champagne tan square rarely gets into circulation, but I often feel like my cream can work with almost everything I've got. (My last outfit notwithstanding.)

















I know it's the exposure, but instead of a shiny black rock in your pocket (that's all I can seem to look at), you now have a softer, more subtle thing going on. In fact, I think it puts more attention on the tie, which is not a bad thing to be looking at.


----------



## mrfixit

i'm just going to dive in here. apologies for poor lighting. first timer but please fire away.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Col Mustard: I like the change, but if you left the navy blue pocket square and changed the shirt to blue, I think it would have the same harmonizing impact.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> The problem with these tie stripe escalations: Nobody wins, really.
> 
> You realize that cream squares were all the rage at Styleforum a week or so ago, right? Matt Fan had half the board chasing their tails to find ever-more elusive correctly coordinated pocket squares until finally he pronounced that if you just stick to cream, you're usually going to get it right.
> 
> And the sad truth is, I think he's right. Cream satin is neutral enough to not to clash with anything, and not quite as stark as my usual fav, white linen, which can sometimes pull focus. My champagne tan square rarely gets into circulation, but I often feel like my cream can work with almost everything I've got. (My last outfit notwithstanding.)


Nope, I pretty thoroughly agree with Foo. He's opinionated, and if everyone took his advice everyone would dress exactly like him, but he makes some good points. The cream square is one of them -- I just feel like white linen is a little too city for what I wear, and anyway I don't have a nice white linen square. I've sort of got either side of the ideal cream he suggests. Given the photoshop job there, I can say that if I'd stuck that one in there as an experiment, I would have gone out like that. The only reason I didn't try it was the white-on-white aspect, but I think that wouldn't have been an issue.

Related: my fondness for wide-scale repps is part Cary Grant and part this: https://www.tweedinthecity.com/2013/02/03/fresco-and-a-leica-over-tea/ -- which also inspires deep camera jealousy. Maybe I'll take a similar shot in Panera Bread with my slate blue jacket and my Pentax -- both thrifted.

Here's a photo of this same jacket with my (too light?) cream square. My room is lit with a mix of incandescents, warmish florescents, and sunlight, so this is a touch warmer than real life, but probably more accurate than today's shot.


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Much better. The creme-colored PS works particularly well with that jacket. What sort of trousers are you wearing with that, out of curiosity?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Topsider said:


> Much better. The creme-colored PS works particularly well with that jacket. What sort of trousers are you wearing with that, out of curiosity?


Today? Mid-gray not-quite-flannels. I need a nicer pair -- these are thin and cheap, so they drape poorly.

Same as when I wore the plaid tie:


----------



## Col. Mustard

wrwhiteknight said:


> Col Mustard: I like the change, but if you left the navy blue pocket square and changed the shirt to blue, I think it would have the same harmonizing impact.


You could be right, but my fear is that the hue of the dark blue square is so dark that it's going to dominate regardless.

Personally, I have mixed feelings on solid squares other than cream. I get the impression that the cognoscenti of the igent universe consider their simplicity cheap and banal, and to tell you the truth, I get that. Solid squares are one step away from the dreaded matching tie and square combo set, speaking to a more rudimentary understanding of putting an outfit together and revealing a lack of sartorial sophistication. On the other hand, as my last pics can attest, I still like my solid burgundy square just fine (at least most of the time), and I own a few other solid ones too, including a navy blue one which probably looks just like Repp-probate's. They can work in the right context just like a solid tie can. (And a solid tie is anything but banal*.) So kindly f off, igent cognoscenti.

*Offer may not include solid _satin_ ties.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I _am_ hoping to develop a collection of nice paisley and challis squares; they certainly are more interesting than the solid tones.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> You could be right, but my fear is that the hue of the dark blue square is so dark that it's going to dominate regardless.
> 
> Personally, I have mixed feelings on solid squares other than cream. I get the impression that the cognoscenti of the igent universe consider their simplicity cheap and banal, and to tell you the truth, I get that. Solid squares are one step away from the dreaded matching tie and square combo set, speaking to a more rudimentary understanding of putting an outfit together and revealing a lack of sartorial sophistication. On the other hand, as my last pics can attest, I still like my solid burgundy square just fine (at least most of the time), and I own a few other solid ones too, including a navy blue one which probably looks just like Repp-probate's. They can work in the right context just like a solid tie can. (And a solid tie is anything but banal*.) So kindly f off, igent cognoscenti.
> 
> *Offer may not include solid _satin_ ties.


Honestly, I agree. My solid cream square came in a jacket pocket at the thrift store. My navy, brown, and tan ones were bought all together at a thrift store, too. If I were walking into a well-stocked store, I wouldn't have bought them. I do think the cream silk, and to some extent the tan (this is only because I wear lots of tweed) are pretty much foolproof. The cream is the only thing besides white linen that I'd call an essential -- and white linen is like black captoes, something that you'll very rarely wear in some wardrobes (like mine).

FWIW, if I had to pick just one, I'd rather have solid ties and patterned squares than the other way around.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nope, I pretty thoroughly agree with Foo. He's opinionated, and if everyone took his advice everyone would dress exactly like him, but he makes some good points. The cream square is one of them -- I just feel like white linen is a little too city for what I wear, and anyway I don't have a nice white linen square. I've sort of got either side of the ideal cream he suggests. Given the photoshop job there, I can say that if I'd stuck that one in there as an experiment, I would have gone out like that. The only reason I didn't try it was the white-on-white aspect, but I think that wouldn't have been an issue.


Regarding the dictum of Foo, I think I can safely say that I regard Foo's and Manton's admonishment against white shirts to be re-goddamned-diculous.

I actually find linen squares surprisingly rough-hewn to the point where they almost take the formality of my suit down a notch. Linen has more texture than cotton (and obviously much more texture than silk) and hand-rolled edges tend to pucker. So linen might not feel as city as you think.

On the other hand, the nice thing about the cream silk (which to me is pretty shiny and city-fied) is the contrast with the nub of the tweed in your jacket.

If you ever want to explore the linen option, I recommend Kent Wang. Here's why:

1. Not ridiculously expensive.

2. Smaller than most linen hankerchiefs at retail. I've bought some from my store and some from Brooks, and they're so big that if you try to do a stuff, it's like you're smuggling an order of french fries in your pocket. Wang's are about half the size, and fit just right.

3. The rolled edges are thick and made by hand. (The handkerchief equivalent of real pick stitching.)

4. Made in the USA, so you can walk around feeling like a big shot knowing that your square was made in a First World country.

5. The ability to ask people "Have you seen my Wang?" and not get arrested. (_Finally!_)



> Related: my fondness for wide-scale repps is part Cary Grant and part this: https://www.tweedinthecity.com/2013/02/03/fresco-and-a-leica-over-tea/ -- which also inspires deep camera jealousy. Maybe I'll take a similar shot in Panera Bread with my slate blue jacket and my Pentax -- both thrifted.


Hah! I'll be at the table off to the left, still trying to figure out how my digital Canon camera works.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> Regarding the dictum of Foo, I think I can safely say that I regard Foo's and Manton's admonishment against white shirts to be re-goddamned-diculous.
> 
> I actually find linen squares surprisingly rough-hewn to the point where they almost take the formality of my suit down a notch. Linen has more texture than cotton (and obviously much more texture than silk) and hand-rolled edges tend to pucker. So linen might not feel as city as you think.
> 
> On the other hand, the nice thing about the cream silk (which to me is pretty shiny and city-fied) is the contrast with the nub of the tweed in your jacket.
> 
> If you ever want to explore the linen option, I recommend Kent Wang. Here's why:
> 
> ...
> 
> Hah! I'll be at the table off to the left, still trying to figure out how my digital Canon camera works.


I tend to think the anti-white shirt thing is 100% Southern Italian -- nothing wrong with that, but it's a regionalism on par with "BD collars and shell Aldens with everything." That said, of course, I would happily wear only blue shirts with BD collars and shell Aldens. I do think Manton has some great points about crimson ties, but I think there are contexts (usually with a white shirt :icon_viking where they're pretty darn great.

I actually agree with you about the effect a white linen square would have on formality -- something about it seems to knock the stuffing out, and make it seem like a garment you're a little more at home in. I guess the reason I think it's too city is that I don't want it to be the only pure white thing in the rig. I think of dressing a little bit in terms of Ansel Adams's "zone system" for photography -- 0 is black, 10 is white. You don't want too much of either one in a picture that's mostly a range of tones closer to the middle.* Of course, my plan for expanding my wardrobe calls for me to get almost exclusively oxford shirts for the next few months, and the little bit of white in those weaves might be enough.

I'd go for KW when I get one, that's for sure. I'm bummed that I had to miss their trunk show this past weekend. I sort of lust after their Unicorn tapestry squares, not to mention the Great Wave ones. Those are a little rich for my blood at this point, though.

*Actually, learning how to make black and white photographs has taught me a lot about contrast in general, and I think that (along with finally starting to "get" silhouettes pretty instinctively) is the biggest reason I dress better now than I did when you were last posting. I have to give you quite a bit of credit for helping me to start looking at shape and fit more critically.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Col. Mustard said:


> Really? Well, given my druthers, I actually prefer a tie with a _really really_ chunky stripe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkmate, my friend. Check. Mate.
> 
> Like, in fact _Like A Lot_, white shirt and all. The only think that's really giving me trouble is the pocket square: It reads black on my monitor; I know you said it was blue, but considering how dark a blue it must be, I think it's still tricky. I would have played it safe and gone cream.


I sort of want that tie now...


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> You could be right, but my fear is that the hue of the dark blue square is so dark that it's going to dominate regardless.
> 
> Personally, I have mixed feelings on solid squares other than cream. I get the impression that the cognoscenti of the igent universe consider their simplicity cheap and banal, and to tell you the truth, I get that. Solid squares are one step away from the dreaded matching tie and square combo set, speaking to a more rudimentary understanding of putting an outfit together and revealing a lack of sartorial sophistication. On the other hand, as my last pics can attest, I still like my solid burgundy square just fine (at least most of the time), and I own a few other solid ones too, including a navy blue one which probably looks just like Repp-probate's. They can work in the right context just like a solid tie can. (And a solid tie is anything but banal*.) So kindly f off, igent cognoscenti.
> 
> *Offer may not include solid _satin_ ties.


For business definitely, very smart casual normally, and country casual occasionally, I genuinely prefer a solid PS. I appreciate that it is very easy to speak of a lack of sophistication when considering the application of a single colour but equally then patterns are, by the same logic, open to an accusation of excessive swagger. It clearly depends on how one wishes to be perceived publicly, and a whole host of other reasons personally, but I have developed a fondness for sailing quite close to the edge of the dreaded 'match-matchy' of colour (never patterns!) rather knowingly and hopefully with an eye for success (I may be fooling myself though, it has happened before and assuredly it will happen again). It is rather easy to chose a multi-coloured PS which harmonises with the remainder of one's garments. However to successfully employ a PS which is plain and similar to a tie, or even the stripe of a shirt, can display a truly assured demeanour expressed with genuine aplomb.

All this said I really _really_ love a paisley PS with tweed. :icon_smile:



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I tend to think the anti-white shirt thing is 100% Southern Italian --


Not a bit of it. The anti-white shirt thing is 100% global good taste. :icon_smile_wink:

.
.
.
.


----------



## Shaver

mrfixit said:


> i'm just going to dive in here. apologies for poor lighting. first timer but please fire away.


OK, right off the bat, as you may know I dislike white shirts and I consider a jacket unfinished without a pocket square. However leaving that aside, the tie is too muddy looking (although this may be resultant of the poor lighting you mention) to thrive amongst the neutral colours of the jacket and trousers. A tie with fewer and thicker stripes or even a brighter plain tie would have more impact in what is a classic and restrained combination. The jacket sleeves are maybe a hair too long, but nothing to worry about. The jacket generally could really benefit from some waist suppression. Although it appears to fit you well across the shoulders and upper body it is definitely baggy from the chest down and is giving an impression of portliness which I suspect is not really true of you.


----------



## bernoulli

Col. Mustard,

I am really sorry the interwebs ate up your comments on my Purple Confluence of Stripes. I like that my outfit can be defined with capitalized initials, and I would like to receive your feedback, but alas, one has to move on. Let me ask you a question: do you only wear solid suits? No hidden agenda behind the question, just curiosity, as your most recent outfits all feature solid patterns.


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Col. Mustard,
> 
> I am really sorry the interwebs ate up your comments on my Purple Confluence of Stripes. I like that my outfit can be defined with capitalized initials, and I would like to receive your feedback, but alas, one has to move on. Let me ask you a question: do you only wear solid suits? No hidden agenda behind the question, just curiosity, as your most recent outfits all feature solid patterns.


Hello bernoulli, as a general description of your submissions here: you really benefit from being tall and slim which, to my mind, grants you extra latitude for more extreme combinations than many could hope to successfully carry off. You are a very lucky fellow. :icon_smile:

.
.

.
.
.


----------



## upr_crust

Something to aggravate the white-shirt-haters today.

What to wear in the impending rain and snow (rubber overshoes not shown)
Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, cords, & PS - BB
Shoes - Italian-made AE
Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Bjorn

upr_crust said:


> Something to aggravate the white-shirt-haters today.
> 
> What to wear in the impending rain and snow (rubber overshoes not shown)
> Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, cords, & PS - BB
> Shoes - Italian-made AE
> Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
> Hat - Weatherproof


Wouldn't it have been infinitely better with a sky blue shirt? 

There's a certain cheapening effect of white shirts.


----------



## Topsider

Bjorn said:


> There's a certain cheapening effect of white shirts.


Ridiculous. Where do some of you get this stuff...? I can only assume from here. Sheesh.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr,

I actually think the white shirt makes this look. The open collar with the vibrant cords and socks, plus the bit loafers, has this great "hip late '60s playboy" vibe for me -- and I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Okay. Genuine question. 

If we assume that white shirts are out, what does that leave? 

Light blue (75% of the time)
French blue (15% of the time)
Ecru (10%)

???


----------



## Pentheos

Topsider said:


> If you assume white shirts are out, you're an idiot. Or, maybe an albino. I'll cut you some slack, in that case. A dash of color would do you some good.


Quite so.


----------



## Topsider

If you assume white shirts are out, you're an idiot. Unless you're an albino.


----------



## upr_crust

Bjorn said:


> Wouldn't it have been infinitely better with a sky blue shirt?
> There's a certain cheapening effect of white shirts.





Topsider said:


> Ridiculous. Where do some of you get this stuff...? I can only assume from here. Sheesh.





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr,
> 
> I actually think the white shirt makes this look. The open collar with the vibrant cords and socks, plus the bit loafers, has this great "hip late '60s playboy" vibe for me -- and I think that's pretty cool.





Topsider said:


> If you assume white shirts are out, you're an idiot. Unless you're an albino.


Only here and at That Other Website can a man wear vibrant cerise socks, wine-colored cords, and people fight over a white shirt. (For the record, to date, no one at That Other Website has objected to the white shirt.)

IMHO, the proportion of very dark colors in this ensemble needs the stark contrast of white to make it work - light blue would have been a bit wussy, and as I'm wearing it, my say in this matter is final.


----------



## Brio1

Topsider said:


> Ridiculous. Where do some of you get this stuff...? I can only assume from here. Sheesh.


The issue is that there are certain white shirts that do look cheap due to poor quality. I am sure that we have all noticed white shirts that appear shiny such as a non-iron and therefore do not flatter the wearer.


----------



## Topsider

Brio1 said:


> The issue is that there are certain white shirts that do look cheap due to poor quality. I am sure that we have all noticed white shirts that appear shiny such as a non-iron and therefore do not flatter the wearer.


That has nothing to do with the color. A cheap-looking shirt is just a cheap-looking shirt.

IMO, if you want to see a color that looks cheap regardless of fabric or quality, look no further than French blue.


----------



## Jovan

^ Or dark red.

Where on earth did this anti-white shirt sentiment start?


----------



## Brio1

Topsider said:


> That has nothing to do with the color. A cheap-looking shirt is just a cheap-looking shirt.
> 
> IMO, if you want to see a color that looks cheap regardless of fabric or quality, look no further than French blue.


I'm not fond of French blue, either.


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> ^ Or dark red.
> 
> Where on earth did this anti-white shirt sentiment start?


Perhaps it was the Swedish gentleman making mischief. :icon_smile: I've noted photographs of same gentleman in white shirts on a certain blog.


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> Wouldn't it have been infinitely better with a sky blue shirt?
> 
> There's a certain cheapening effect of white shirts.


+1 both white _and_ black items tend to look tawdry.


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> +1 both white _and_ black items tend to look tawdry.


We don't all want to dress head-to-toe in brown, Shaver. At least, not every day.


----------



## Jovan

Brio1 said:


> Perhaps it was the Swedish gentleman making mischief. :icon_smile: I've noted photographs of same gentleman in white shirts on a certain blog.


I'm referring to a couple of other threads where a bunch of members joined in on bashing white shirts as "lazy dressing", "boring", and most hilariously "limited in use".


----------



## Shaver

Topsider said:


> We don't all want to dress head-to-toe in brown, Shaver. At least, not every day.


You may not be aware of this but there are others colours to wear than just brown, if one prohibits black and white.

Here is a helpful link to a diagram of the visible range of the electromagnetic spectrum :icon_smile:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

White shirts are perfect for business suits. Their usefulness decreases as you move down the scale of formality -- light blue becomes more and more useful as you do. Given what I wear, light blue shirts are a little more coherent than white. For example, I wouldn't buy a white OCBD, but any other color (except for yellow, which doesn't flatter me) would be fair game.

If you wear a worsted suit in a businesslike pattern, then a white shirt is never wrong. That said, of course, I tend to think that patterned shirts with solid or nearly solid ties are a little more sophisticated and interesting in that context -- but I don't really dress like that, so what do I know?

Topsider, I agree with you about french blue shirts. I detest them.


----------



## Bjorn

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> White shirts are perfect for business suits. Their usefulness decreases as you move down the scale of formality -- light blue becomes more and more useful as you do. Given what I wear, light blue shirts are a little more coherent than white. For example, I wouldn't buy a white OCBD, but any other color (except for yellow, which doesn't flatter me) would be fair game.
> 
> If you wear a worsted suit in a businesslike pattern, then a white shirt is never wrong. That said, of course, I tend to think that patterned shirts with solid or nearly solid ties are a little more sophisticated and interesting in that context -- but I don't really dress like that, so what do I know?
> 
> Topsider, I agree with you about french blue shirts. I detest them.


Blue shirts are great for business suits. White shirts are great for black tie and formal wear. French blue are a little dark. A mid blue shirt, however, is great for men whom, like me, should limit contrast not to look washed out.

A white shirt is not wrong, per se, but not really right either. It's also rather fun that you all think you know better than the Manton/Mafoo boys. While offering no real arguments in favor of your idea that white shirts are great.


----------



## Bjorn

wrwhiteknight said:


> Okay. Genuine question.
> 
> If we assume that white shirts are out, what does that leave?
> 
> Light blue (75% of the time)
> French blue (15% of the time)
> Ecru (10%)
> 
> ???


Mid blue? If you go to a shirt maker that has a lot of different cloths, I'm sure you'll find quite a lot of different blues.


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> Mid blue? If you go to a shirt maker that has a lot of different cloths, I'm sure you'll find quite a lot of different blues.


As a quick reference Flusser's Dressing the Man, Chapter 7 'The Dress shirt' has a lovely double page fold out illustrating 36 shirtings, none of which are white.


----------



## Bjorn

upr_crust said:


> Only here and at That Other Website can a man wear vibrant cerise socks, wine-colored cords, and people fight over a white shirt. (For the record, to date, no one at That Other Website has objected to the white shirt.)
> 
> IMHO, the proportion of very dark colors in this ensemble needs the stark contrast of white to make it work - light blue would have been a bit wussy, and as I'm wearing it, my say in this matter is final.


I'm sure your say on what to wear is final, but not on how it looks 

It would have been better even with a cream shirt, bringing the contrast down. In fact, the added contrast rather ruins it for me, shouting "white shirt, white shirt!"

If it truly doesn't work without a white shirt, I would have changed another element.

As for the socks and (marvelous) cords, I think it's rather great we can debate the white shirt. I think if you need a really high level of contrast, white can be good, but most men don't. I don't see that as particularly debatable (?).


----------



## Topsider

The trouble with cream or ecru shirts is that they read as dirty-looking white shirts, and really only work well with earth tones. It's probably the least-versatile shirt color imaginable.


----------



## Tilton

Topsider said:


> The trouble with cream or ecru shirts is that they read as dirty-looking white shirts, and really only work well with earth tones. It's probably the least-versatile shirt color imaginable.


My sentiments exactly. I have a pretty tan skin for a white guy, so I don't worry about the skin tone issue when wearing white shirts, anyway.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bjorn said:


> Blue shirts are great for business suits. White shirts are great for black tie and formal wear. French blue are a little dark. A mid blue shirt, however, is great for men whom, like me, should limit contrast not to look washed out.
> 
> A white shirt is not wrong, per se, but not really right either. It's also rather fun that you all think you know better than the Manton/Mafoo boys. While offering no real arguments in favor of your idea that white shirts are great.


I don't think I know better than them -- heck, I'm basically quoting Manton there. I suppose I should have said "perfectly fine" instead of "perfect," but whatever. I also should have specified that light blue is an equally good choice with conservative suits, but oh well.

Here's today (with tan moleskins and brown suede chelseas):


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Also I know I'm going to get blasted for the jacket button unbuttoned. But I done did it anyways!


----------



## Topsider

crocto said:


> Also I know I'm going to get blasted for the jacket button unbuttoned. But I done did it anyways!


Did you leave your fly open, too, just so everyone knows it's a working zipper?


----------



## upr_crust

Bjorn said:


> As for the socks and (marvelous) cords, I think it's rather great we can debate the white shirt. I think if you need a really high level of contrast, white can be good, but most men don't. I don't see that as particularly debatable (?).


Glad that you like the cords, and trust me when I tell you, I'm not "most men" - I embrace my own eccentricities.


----------



## Topsider

upr_crust said:


> I embrace my own eccentricities.


Just remember, eccentricities are like cats. If you have too many, people will assume you're crazy.


----------



## crocto

Topsider said:


> Did you leave your fly open, too, just so everyone knows it's a working zipper?


You know I thought about doing that today just to see if it would catch on. But I'm guessing someone on this board would have told me to put a pocket square in it!


----------



## upr_crust

Topsider said:


> Just remember, eccentricities are like cats. If you have too many, people will assume you're crazy.


It's much too late to disabuse people of the notion that I'm a bit cracked :eek2:.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> You know I thought about doing that today just to see if it would catch on. But I'm guessing someone on this board would have told me to put a pocket square in it!


Fly squares are the next big thing. The kids will do anything to draw attention to their body parts these days.


----------



## Topsider

crocto said:


> You know I thought about doing that today just to see if it would catch on. But I'm guessing someone on this board would have told me to put a pocket square in it!


I've been told to "put a sock in it," but assumed they were talking about something else.


----------



## Shaver

Aw you guys! No-one wears a PS in their fly, that's far too déclassée . A real gentleman merely pulls the bottom of his shirt out through the zipper.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Suit, Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Also I know I'm going to get blasted for the jacket button unbuttoned. But I done did it anyways!


Okay, just went on with my smart phone since my work computer blocks most images on forums. Are you referring to the front or sleeves? I'm on the fence about having one sleeve button undone.

Personally, I think you need to switch out the shirt for something simpler or ground it with a solid tie. I'd also prefer a four in hand knot over a half-Windsor. The stuff you hear from menswear websites about "filling the collar space" is a load of hooey.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Wow, traffic on the Ask Andy WAYWRN boards has really picked up these days. I'm gone for what seems like a few hours, and you guys have already filled up two pages.

Just to pick up on a few comments...



OrsonWelles00 said:


> I sort of want that tie now...


LOL!

I know there's a joke to be made somehow about the English Army regiment that would be represented by *The Widest Striped Repp Tie in the World* (tm), but nothing's coming to me. Then again, there are so many regimental configurations out there, someday you could walk into the wrong pub wearing it and discover it actually did belong to somebody's unit. And the effrontery of you wearing it can only be settled with pistols on the field of honor.



Shaver said:


> For business definitely, very smart casual normally, and country casual occasionally, I genuinely prefer a solid PS. I appreciate that it is very easy to speak of a lack of sophistication when considering the application of a single colour but equally then patterns are, by the same logic, open to an accusation of excessive swagger.


Of course, I only wear this sweatshirt with my paisley pocket square, so maybe I'm not in the best position to judge.



> It clearly depends on how one wishes to be perceived publicly, and a whole host of other reasons personally, but I have developed a fondness for sailing quite close to the edge of the dreaded 'match-matchy' of colour (never patterns!) rather knowingly and hopefully with an eye for success (I may be fooling myself though, it has happened before and assuredly it will happen again). It is rather easy to chose a multi-coloured PS which harmonises with the remainder of one's garments. However to successfully employ a PS which is plain and similar to a tie, or even the stripe of a shirt, can display a truly assured demeanour expressed with genuine aplomb.


I caught your matchy-matchy thread and from reading that, I think I picked up on where you're coming from on these issues. Suffice to say that there are a lot of operative elements in this discussion, beyond just tradition and aesthetics, and including the _sociology_ of our little corner of the internet, something it's easy to get caught up in.

Speaking of which...



Shaver said:


> The anti-white shirt thing is 100% global good taste. :icon_smile_wink:


Et tu, Shaver? Et tu?

Then again, if I lurked this forum a little more diligently, I probably would have already known this.



bernoulli said:


> Col. Mustard,
> 
> I am really sorry the interwebs ate up your comments on my Purple Confluence of Stripes. I like that my outfit can be defined with capitalized initials, and I would like to receive your feedback, but alas, one has to move on. Let me ask you a question: do you only wear solid suits? No hidden agenda behind the question, just curiosity, as your most recent outfits all feature solid patterns.


I work at a job that require me to wear solid, dark suits, and a lot of my picks are taken before or after work. But really, I have nothing against patterns. In fact, here, look:










This one's going out to *YOU*, Bernoulli!

How about another angle that brings out the blue in the jacket?










Jacket? Hickey-Freeman. Igent-anathema white shirt? Brooks Brothers. Igent-approved cream square? Brooks Brothers. Tie? Sam Hober. Sassy attitude? Genetics and upbringing.

*A quick word about Brooks Brothers OCBDs:* They don't work for me as a dress shirt. No matter how nicely I iron them, the collar always looks like crap, with horizontal grooves around the neck above the tie and no decent roll to speak of. Add the fact that the 16" necks shrink down to 15.75" (too small) and the 16.5" shrink to 16.25" (too big and the whole shirt is blousey), and essentially I only wear them as casual shirts. I'd really like to wear an OCBD with my suits from time to time, but at this point, it's a no-go.



Bjorn said:


> A white shirt is not wrong, per se, but not really right either.


So it exists outside space-time, free from any and all aesthetic judgments? It's like a Plancks Law black body, a perfect absorber of electromagnetic radiation? When you get right down to it, do white shirts truly _exist_?

Heavy.



> It's also rather fun that you all think you know better than the Manton/Mafoo boys.


It makes me feel big.



> While offering no real arguments in favor of your idea that white shirts are great.


Why I Like White Shirts:

1. The contrast they offer makes a sharper, more dramatic statement. Sometimes, I feel like offering the world something sharper and more dramatic.

2. White is clean and fresh. Also qualities I sometimes like to work with.

3. I have deep traditionalist tendencies, and they don't *always* run towards the Italian tradition. (Or, come to think of it, the English tradition.) The icons that often serve as my inspiration, the "talismans of the imagination" as Alan Moore might say, 20th century celebrities, the Cary Grants, the Gregory Pecks, the Sean Connerys, are often wearing white shirts, at least in my mind's eye. I like the way they look. I would like to look similar. I wear white shirts.



Shaver said:


> As a quick reference Flusser's Dressing the Man, Chapter 7 'The Dress shirt' has a lovely double page fold out illustrating 36 shirtings, none of which are white.


Ah yes, The Sacred Text. I sometimes think that before registering for a menswear forum, the members must sign an affidavit to the fact that they own a copy of Dressing the Man.

I sometimes think that the only explanation for this...

...is that he stumbled on so many sartorial truths, so much ancient wisdom, that it drove him mad.

Which is to say that there may be a limit to all this.

But in the meantime?










It's all good, baby!


----------



## mrfixit

take 2. i didn't realize how long the pants were before seeing this pic. waist is more fitted than the last pic. does the chest and shoulder fit look ok?


----------



## Tilton

Let us not forget Flusser's glorious jeans/pinstripe combo:


----------



## Col. Mustard

Truly a man who has stared into the face of God.


----------



## Topsider

Col. Mustard said:


>


Now, that's one instance where I'd have gone with an ecru shirt. The white stands out like a marshmallow in a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## crocto

Shaver said:


> Aw you guys! No-one wears a PS in their fly, that's far too déclassée . A real gentleman merely pulls the bottom of his shirt out through the zipper.


Shaver as always you're satorial knowledge never ceases to impress.



Jovan said:


> Okay, just went on with my smart phone since my work computer blocks most images on forums. Are you referring to the front or sleeves? I'm on the fence about having one sleeve button undone.
> 
> Personally, I think you need to switch out the shirt for something simpler or ground it with a solid tie. I'd also prefer a four in hand knot over a half-Windsor. The stuff you hear from menswear websites about "filling the collar space" is a load of hooey.


I've read the reason for unbuttoning the jacket sleeve button is not to be a showoff but because with french cuffs it gives the links more space. I see what you're saying about a solid tie. My four-in-hands are usually complete disasters but I'll give it a shot next time.


----------



## Topsider

crocto said:


> I've read the reason for unbuttoning the jacket sleeve button is not to be a showoff but because with french cuffs it gives the links more space.


One could make the same argument for leaving one's fly open, I suppose.


----------



## Olifter

crocto said:


> You know I thought about doing that today just to see if it would catch on. But I'm guessing someone on this board would have told me to put a pocket square in it!


That was good. I have a few suits with working buttons and would leave the last one open when I wore a French cuff shirt. It's easier to get the jacket off (with one or two buttons on the sleeve open and cuff links) and I do put it on and take it off several times a day. After reading about this on the forum, I stopped leaving it open. I don't know, does not make sense to have "fake" buttons, plus, I don't notice the sleeve on jackets myself and I'm into clothes. I thought it was more of an issue of function. If that is the case, there should be a reason it needs to be left open, that was mine. Was. I leave them closed so no one will think that I'm leaving them open........to show that they open.


----------



## Barcelona

Shaver said:


> The anti-white shirt thing is 100% global good taste. :icon_smile_wink:


You appear to be wearing a white shirt in your photo. The photo is very small though.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Topsider said:


> Now, that's one instance where I'd have gone with an ecru shirt. The white stands out like a marshmallow in a cup of hot chocolate.


Don't be ridiculous. Here, check the same outfit from a different angle and slightly different lighting:










You see? You're crazy.


----------



## Topsider

You're right, it was the lighting. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## srmd22

Balfour said:


> The crew neck jumper and bow-tie is a massive fail for me.


Just noticed this funny little unexplained barb. I don't see why-- it looks perfectly fine to me. I like the way the red contrasts with the blue, and the crew neck actually helps keep the bow tie knot fixed in place, giving it a tidy sort of look. Do you just have a psychological hang up with crew necks and bow ties?


----------



## Bjorn

Col. Mustard said:


> So it exists outside space-time, free from any and all aesthetic judgments? It's like a Plancks Law black body, a perfect absorber of electromagnetic radiation? When you get right down to it, do white shirts truly _exist_?
> 
> Heavy.
> 
> It makes me feel big.
> 
> Why I Like White Shirts:
> 
> 1. The contrast they offer makes a sharper, more dramatic statement. Sometimes, I feel like offering the world something sharper and more dramatic.
> 
> 2. White is clean and fresh. Also qualities I sometimes like to work with.
> 
> 3. I have deep traditionalist tendencies, and they don't *always* run towards the Italian tradition. (Or, come to think of it, the English tradition.) The icons that often serve as my inspiration, the "talismans of the imagination" as Alan Moore might say, 20th century celebrities, the Cary Grants, the Gregory Pecks, the Sean Connerys, are often wearing white shirts, at least in my mind's eye. I like the way they look. I would like to look similar. I wear white shirts.
> 
> Ah yes, The Sacred Text. I sometimes think that before registering for a menswear forum, the members must sign an affidavit to the fact that they own a copy of Dressing the Man.
> 
> I sometimes think that the only explanation for this...
> 
> ...is that he stumbled on so many sartorial truths, so much ancient wisdom, that it drove him mad.
> 
> Which is to say that there may be a limit to all this.
> 
> But in the meantime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good, baby!


As for white shirts:
1. That to my mind is why it detracts from anything but black tie and formalwear. Something remarkable in your style of dress, lacking that certain exquisite propriety, to paraphrase someone who liked his white linens.

2. That is indeed whites best character.

3. Isn't that mostly in the minds eye though? I would like to point out that largely if you remove both the British and the Italian traditions for 20th century dress you're not left with much. And more importantly, you have to live in real world lighting, you don't have a good photographer tweaking the eyes of people looking at you. That would be a rather nifty service? I wonder if we will be able to buy that, in the future.

White shirts do exist, I would cautiously argue. In fact, there's seemingly an excessive amount of them in circulation. I simply meant to say that you most likely can't chide a man for wearing a white shirt with a suit. He has met any level of propriety needed by a shirt. But, he's also probably not looking his best, unless he needs a lot of contrast or the lightings off. So, not wrong, but not really right. Not a black hole though, or similar cosmic contraption.

There's as ever a difference between what Flusser writes and what he wears, but then it's only what he writes I was referencing, not him as a person. I think he simply descends into the deeper depth of fussiness (seemingly pulling Maximinus down with him) where its all well aired mornings, sockless shell belgians, tailored smoking jackets and lovely, man-eating, lapels.

So if you can either refute what he writes, write something better or find something better written by someone else, I'll be happy to revise my opinions on contrast.

I know I don't look my best with a white shirt, so as long as I stay away from them, it will indeed be all good, baby 

EDIT: and I'm really hating that white button down in that pic


----------



## Shaver

Barcelona said:


> You appear to be wearing a white shirt in your photo. The photo is very small though.


Let's knock this ugly rumour on the head right now! :tongue2:


----------



## Col. Mustard

Bjorn said:


> As for white shirts:
> 1. That to my mind is why it detracts from anything but black tie and formalwear. Something remarkable in your style of dress, lacking that certain exquisite propriety, to paraphrase someone who liked his white linens.


A white shirt is remarkable? I said "dramatic" and "sharp," not outre.

And you're right, this guy would probably agree:








(Taken from the Ask Andy WAYWRN thread, 1805.)



> 3. Isn't that mostly in the minds eye though? I would like to point out that largely if you remove both the British and the Italian traditions for 20th century dress you're not left with much.

















































































































































Yeah, you're right, not that much.



> And more importantly, you have to live in real world lighting, you don't have a good photographer tweaking the eyes of people looking at you. That would be a rather nifty service? I wonder if we will be able to buy that, in the future.


Granted, most of the photos above were taken under controlled conditions, but it's not like white shirts are only worn at photo shoots. They are a traditional, ubiquitous element of the 20th century well-dressed man's wardrobe, and can be a key aspect of a good outfit's appeal.



> White shirts do exist, I would cautiously argue. In fact, there's seemingly an excessive amount of them in circulation. I simply meant to say that you most likely can't chide a man for wearing a white shirt with a suit. He has met any level of propriety needed by a shirt. But, he's also probably not looking his best, unless he needs a lot of contrast or the lightings off. So, not wrong, but not really right. Not a black hole though, or similar cosmic contraption.


I don't know...I think those guys look pretty good up there.



> There's as ever a difference between what Flusser writes and what he wears, but then it's only what he writes I was referencing, not him as a person. I think he simply descends into the deeper depth of fussiness (seemingly pulling Maximinus down with him) where its all well aired mornings, sockless shell belgians, tailored smoking jackets and lovely, man-eating, lapels.
> 
> So if you can either refute what he writes, write something better or find something better written by someone else, I'll be happy to revise my opinions on contrast.


Wait, wasn't Shaver the one who brought up Flusser? I thought that's who I was quoting.

But now that you bring up the Flusser thing and contrast, I gotta say: I love that book, but it's definitely the weakest part, especially since he *doctored the photos to manufacture support for his point.* Seriously the "after" photos where he shows his "improvements" are brightened from whatever development process that was used. He cheated.

And if you want criticism of his color and contrast, and you like Matt Fan's writing style, here you go.



> EDIT: and I'm really hating that white button down in that pic


Ouch. I'm not loving it either, but for different reasons: Not only for the kvetching I did about Brooks Brothers collars, but because I didn't really iron it. Aside from that, _I like my marshmallow!_ *Sniff!*


----------



## Shaver

There are many reasons that I am glad you are posting again. Selected from just one of your posts:



Col. Mustard said:


> The icons that often serve as my inspiration, the "talismans of the imagination" as Alan Moore might say,


Commendable familiarity with the inimitable genius of Alan Moore.



Col. Mustard said:


> So it exists outside space-time, free from any and all aesthetic judgments? It's like a Plancks Law black body, a perfect absorber of electromagnetic radiation? When you get right down to it, do white shirts truly _exist_?
> 
> Heavy.


Keen sense of humour and erudite Quantum Theory analogy. Although I would personally have chosen Tachyon condensation, but a minor quibble. :icon_smile_wink:



Col. Mustard said:


> Ah yes, The Sacred Text. I sometimes think that before registering for a menswear forum, the members must sign an affidavit to the fact that they own a copy of Dressing the Man.


That's not a bad idea. I would recommend to anyone who is interested in clothing generally to read as much as they can on the subject. Consider it one of the most useful educations which one can hope to achieve.



Col. Mustard said:


> I sometimes think that the only explanation for this...
> 
> ...is that he stumbled on so many sartorial truths, so much ancient wisdom, that it drove him mad.
> 
> Which is to say that there may be a limit to all this.


Connoisseurial ennui is I believe responsible for Mr F's less appealing moments. Poor show, really.


----------



## Jovan

It really is good having him back.


----------



## Bjorn

Col. Mustard said:


> A white shirt is remarkable? I said "dramatic" and "sharp," not outre.
> 
> And you're right, this guy would probably agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Taken from the Ask Andy WAYWRN thread, 1805.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right, not that much.
> 
> Granted, most of the photos above were taken under controlled conditions, but it's not like white shirts are only worn at photo shoots. They are a traditional, ubiquitous element of the 20th century well-dressed man's wardrobe, and can be a key aspect of a good outfit's appeal.
> 
> I don't know...I think those guys look pretty good up there.
> 
> Wait, wasn't Shaver the one who brought up Flusser? I thought that's who I was quoting.
> 
> But now that you bring up the Flusser thing and contrast, I gotta say: I love that book, but it's definitely the weakest part, especially since he *doctored the photos to manufacture support for his point.* Seriously the "after" photos where he shows his "improvements" are brightened from whatever development process that was used. He cheated.
> 
> And if you want criticism of his color and contrast, and you like Matt Fan's writing style, here you go.
> 
> Ouch. I'm not loving it either, but for different reasons: Not only for the kvetching I did about Brooks Brothers collars, but because I didn't really iron it. Aside from that, _I like my marshmallow!_ *Sniff!*


I think dramatic and sharpe is exactly what Beau had in mind, rather than outré. You sure did find a lot of pictures with white shirts though  But I do not see how that comes into it.

You mean: "Of Flusser's books, I like Dressing the Man better because I'm simple-minded and enjoy the pictures.
Just ignore the crap about skin tone. His advice for Asians is idiotic."

ALL pictures that are printed are changed. He changed the pictures to make his points, his points are still valid.

Im not saying that white shirts are not ubiquitous and traditional, but they are more rarely an element of a good outfit than most believe, IMO of course.

Rarely are good outfits dramatic and sharpe. But perhaps we are looking for different "looks".


----------



## upr_crust

Today's shirt is not white, which should stymie at least one set of controversies. We'll see if the rest of the ensemble starts up any others.

Waiting for the predicted bad weather to hit NYC, and dressing accordingly.

Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, cords & shoes - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Dunlop Weavers, via Peter Barton
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Argon

Morning, everyone! It's been a while since I last posted. I spent the winter synthesizing the sartorial lessons learnt over the summer (though I still have some way to go). It's great to see so many knowledgeable posters providing carefully considered criticism in this thread.

Here is today's ensemble:



















I'm uncertain about a few things:

- Is the suite in good taste, or are the pinstripes too widely-spaced and colourful?
- I have the mantra 'blue and green should never be seen' echoing in my mind, but I think the light blue shirt / green tie combination works quite well. What do others think?

I still can't do pocket squares - perhaps I'll start a separate thread about that predicament.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Argon said:


> Morning, everyone! It's been a while since I last posted. I spent the winter synthesizing the sartorial lessons learnt over the summer (though I still have some way to go). It's great to see so many knowledgeable posters providing carefully considered criticism in this thread.
> 
> Here is today's ensemble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uncertain about a few things:
> 
> - Is the suite in good taste, or are the pinstripes too widely-spaced and colourful?
> - I have the mantra 'blue and green should never be seen' echoing in my mind, but I think the light blue shirt / green tie combination works quite well. What do others think?
> 
> I still can't do pocket squares - perhaps I'll start a separate thread about that predicament.


I will not comment on the colors, as I still have much to learn in that department in particular. I think the stripe looks fine; I think stripes get more tricky to wear as they become more closely spaced or when they are very widely spaced. I believe the stripe spacing on your suit is appropriate. I also think the patterns are combined well on your suit/shirt/tie. I am sure other members will correct me if I am totally off on any of this!

I may suggest a wider knot in your tie to help fill in your spread collar-to my eye the knot does not look in proportion to the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome back. I cannot tell from the photos and my monitor whether your shirt is white or pale blue - if white, you may be dragged into the "white shirt - pro or con" controversy.

Otherwise, I happen to personally like blue and green (or at least the right shades of the two colors, which you seem to have paired together successfully), and the spacings of your pinstripes are fine - neither too wide or too narrow. Their color is a bit more vivid than is conventionally seen, but hardly out of the range of tasteful, so good job on today's fit.

As for the size of your tie knot, that is a very personal thing. At That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum), there is a distinct prejudice against half-Windsors (and worse against full Windsors) in favor of a double four-in-hand (which yours seems to be). For myself, I like a somewhat smaller knot, but knot size is variable depending on tie width at the point where it is tied (regardless of the width of the blade at its widest) and the thickness of fabric and lining. To paraphrase Gilbert and Sullivan, "let the punishment fit the crime (or collar)".



Argon said:


> Morning, everyone! It's been a while since I last posted. I spent the winter synthesizing the sartorial lessons learnt over the summer (though I still have some way to go). It's great to see so many knowledgeable posters providing carefully considered criticism in this thread.
> 
> Here is today's ensemble:
> 
> I'm uncertain about a few things:
> 
> - Is the suite in good taste, or are the pinstripes too widely-spaced and colourful?
> - I have the mantra 'blue and green should never be seen' echoing in my mind, but I think the light blue shirt / green tie combination works quite well. What do others think?
> 
> I still can't do pocket squares - perhaps I'll start a separate thread about that predicament.


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Today's shirt is not white, which should stymie at least one set of controversies. We'll see if the rest of the ensemble starts up any others.
> 
> Waiting for the predicted bad weather to hit NYC, and dressing accordingly.
> 
> Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, cords & shoes - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Dunlop Weavers, via Peter Barton
> Hat - Weatherproof


upr_crust, I have always respected how you boldly pair colors and wear your clothes. For this outfit it looks as though you wear dark on the bottom and transition to lighter colors as the eye moves up-was this the intent?


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> upr_crust, I have always respected how you boldly pair colors and wear your clothes. For this outfit it looks as though you wear dark on the bottom and transition to lighter colors as the eye moves up-was this the intent?


"Intent" would give me too much credit with regard to "dark on the bottom, transitioning to light on top". I merely needed to wear something that had been worn several times before (we keep hearing "winter storm" for NYC for today, and my dry cleaner is rich enough as it is) that I thought had a harmonious set of colors, and the jacket, the waistcoat, and the cords were hanging on one hanger in my closet. Not a whole lot of thought went into this ensemble.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Bjorn said:


> I think dramatic and sharpe is exactly what Beau had in mind, rather than outré.


Huhwhat? I think I'm misunderstanding our conversation on this point. This is what I think I'm hearing:

Me: White shirts are good because they can be sharp and dramatic.

You: Sharp and dramatic is best in formal contexts. But to paraphrase Beau Brummel, the art of dressing is executing the conventional with tremendous skill.

Me: But white shirts are conventional. My claim is that they're sharp and dramatic within a conventional context. (And here's a picture of Beau Brummel wearing a white shirt.)

You: Beau Brummel didn't even like sharp and dramatic within a conventional context, let alone the unconventional.

Bjorn, judging by the fact that you're from Sweden, I assume that English is your second or third language. That being the case, first let me commend you on your English -- you are able to communicate a lot better than people who I deal with every day. Secondly, when I communicate, I tend to use a lot of sarcasm and irony, and I can see how this might be confusing to non-native English speakers. So I guess what I'm saying is that if we're "talking past each other" a little bit (which it seems like we might be), I'm willing to accept a good part of the blame.

That said, I think Beau Brummel would have been okay with "sharp and dramatic within a conventional context."



> You sure did find a lot of pictures with white shirts though  But I do not see how that comes into it.


You said: " I would like to point out that largely if you remove both the British and the Italian traditions for 20th century dress you're not left with much."

What I was presenting was another tradition -- call it the "American Pop Culture Tradition" or the "Classic Hollywood Tradition" -- where white shirts were the norm.

(And for the last photo, I even provided a picture of* YOUR KING!! *With a *Swedish flag in the background!* And your response was...nothing. :confused2

(Wait, are you really Swedish? You're not another Canadian, are you?)



> ALL pictures that are printed are changed. He changed the pictures to make his points, his points are still valid.


If you're selling a baldness cure, and if you're presenting "before" and "after" pictures, and the "after" pictures are deliberately lit differently than the "before" pictures to make it look like you have more hair, I have to question the legitimacy of your baldness cure.



> Im not saying that white shirts are not ubiquitous and traditional, but they are more rarely an element of a good outfit than most believe, IMO of course.


Here's a Fun Fact: Did you know there's an entire thread devoted to this controversy on this very same message board? (See: That was good-natured sarcasm from me.) If you'd like to have the last word on this conversation in this thread, I'll leave it to you, and if there's anything more I need to ramble about, I'll take it over there.

Är det bra?


----------



## Col. Mustard

Argon said:


> Morning, everyone! It's been a while since I last posted. I spent the winter synthesizing the sartorial lessons learnt over the summer (though I still have some way to go). It's great to see so many knowledgeable posters providing carefully considered criticism in this thread.


Argon! I was just about to ask about whatever happened to you! It's like a Ask Andy Class of '12 reunion!



> Here is today's ensemble:


You can't fool me -- I remember this same outfit from last year. Whatever I said about it then still stands: I think it's nicely cut for your frame.

One thing I definitely have to commend you on is the tie knot. Perfectly tied four-in-hand! And you "stick the landing" with a great dimple! Very sharp, and I'm going to go on record and disagree with MTM Master: I don't think the knot is too small.

Great to see you again!


----------



## upthewazzu

upr_crust said:


>


UPR, you knock it out of the park 364/365 times. But this one, I'm just not feeling it. It looks like something a New Yorker would wear while visiting friends in Kalispell, MT.


----------



## Brio1

Col. Mustard said:


> Wow, traffic on the Ask Andy WAYWRN boards has really picked up these days. I'm gone for what seems like a few hours, and you guys have already filled up two pages.
> 
> Just to pick up on a few comments...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I know there's a joke to be made somehow about the English Army regiment that would be represented by *The Widest Striped Repp Tie in the World* (tm), but nothing's coming to me. Then again, there are so many regimental configurations out there, someday you could walk into the wrong pub wearing it and discover it actually did belong to somebody's unit. And the effrontery of you wearing it can only be settled with pistols on the field of honor.
> 
> Of course, I only wear this sweatshirt with my paisley pocket square, so maybe I'm not in the best position to judge.
> 
> I caught your matchy-matchy thread and from reading that, I think I picked up on where you're coming from on these issues. Suffice to say that there are a lot of operative elements in this discussion, beyond just tradition and aesthetics, and including the _sociology_ of our little corner of the internet, something it's easy to get caught up in.
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Et tu, Shaver? Et tu?
> 
> Then again, if I lurked this forum a little more diligently, I probably would have already known this.
> 
> I work at a job that require me to wear solid, dark suits, and a lot of my picks are taken before or after work. But really, I have nothing against patterns. In fact, here, look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's going out to *YOU*, Bernoulli!
> 
> How about another angle that brings out the blue in the jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket? Hickey-Freeman. Igent-anathema white shirt? Brooks Brothers. Igent-approved cream square? Brooks Brothers. Tie? Sam Hober. Sassy attitude? Genetics and upbringing.
> 
> *A quick word about Brooks Brothers OCBDs:* They don't work for me as a dress shirt. No matter how nicely I iron them, the collar always looks like crap, with horizontal grooves around the neck above the tie and no decent roll to speak of. Add the fact that the 16" necks shrink down to 15.75" (too small) and the 16.5" shrink to 16.25" (too big and the whole shirt is blousey), and essentially I only wear them as casual shirts. I'd really like to wear an OCBD with my suits from time to time, but at this point, it's a no-go.
> 
> So it exists outside space-time, free from any and all aesthetic judgments? It's like a Plancks Law black body, a perfect absorber of electromagnetic radiation? When you get right down to it, do white shirts truly _exist_?
> 
> Heavy.
> 
> It makes me feel big.
> 
> Why I Like White Shirts:
> 
> 1. The contrast they offer makes a sharper, more dramatic statement. Sometimes, I feel like offering the world something sharper and more dramatic.
> 
> 2. White is clean and fresh. Also qualities I sometimes like to work with.
> 
> 3. I have deep traditionalist tendencies, and they don't *always* run towards the Italian tradition. (Or, come to think of it, the English tradition.) The icons that often serve as my inspiration, the "talismans of the imagination" as Alan Moore might say, 20th century celebrities, the Cary Grants, the Gregory Pecks, the Sean Connerys, are often wearing white shirts, at least in my mind's eye. I like the way they look. I would like to look similar. I wear white shirts.
> 
> Ah yes, The Sacred Text. I sometimes think that before registering for a menswear forum, the members must sign an affidavit to the fact that they own a copy of Dressing the Man.
> 
> I sometimes think that the only explanation for this...
> 
> ...is that he stumbled on so many sartorial truths, so much ancient wisdom, that it drove him mad.
> 
> Which is to say that there may be a limit to all this.
> 
> But in the meantime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good, baby!


Don't you find the Brooks Brothers OCBD in *white* to be especially troublesome with regards to shrinkage and the collar (more so than their other colors offered) ? Many of us here have had the same issues with this shirt in white!


----------



## upr_crust

upthewazzu said:


> UPR, you knock it out of the park 364/365 times. But this one, I'm just not feeling it. It looks like something a New Yorker would wear while visiting friends in Kalispell, MT.


Oh, well, I didn't knock it out of the park today, but I did discover what to wear whenever I visit Kalispell, MT  . Every little bit of information helps . . .


----------



## Bjorn

Col. Mustard said:


> Huhwhat?  I think I'm misunderstanding our conversation on this point. This is what I think I'm hearing:
> 
> Me: White shirts are good because they can be sharp and dramatic.
> 
> You: Sharp and dramatic is best in formal contexts. But to paraphrase Beau Brummel, the art of dressing is executing the conventional with tremendous skill.
> 
> Me: But white shirts are conventional. My claim is that they're sharp and dramatic within a conventional context. (And here's a picture of Beau Brummel wearing a white shirt.)
> 
> You: Beau Brummel didn't even like sharp and dramatic within a conventional context, let alone the unconventional.
> 
> Bjorn, judging by the fact that you're from Sweden, I assume that English is your second or third language. That being the case, first let me commend you on your English -- you are able to communicate a lot better than people who I deal with every day. Secondly, when I communicate, I tend to use a lot of sarcasm and irony, and I can see how this might be confusing to non-native English speakers. So I guess what I'm saying is that if we're "talking past each other" a little bit (which it seems like we might be), I'm willing to accept a good part of the blame.
> 
> That said, I think Beau Brummel would have been okay with "sharp and dramatic within a conventional context."
> 
> You said: " I would like to point out that largely if you remove both the British and the Italian traditions for 20th century dress you're not left with much."
> 
> What I was presenting was another tradition -- call it the "American Pop Culture Tradition" or the "Classic Hollywood Tradition" -- where white shirts were the norm.
> 
> (And for the last photo, I even provided a picture of* YOUR KING!! *With a *Swedish flag in the background!* And your response was...nothing. :confused2
> 
> (Wait, are you really Swedish? You're not another Canadian, are you?)
> 
> If you're selling a baldness cure, and if you're presenting "before" and "after" pictures, and the "after" pictures are deliberately lit differently than the "before" pictures to make it look like you have more hair, I have to question the legitimacy of your baldness cure.
> 
> Here's a Fun Fact: Did you know there's an entire thread devoted to this controversy on this very same message board? (See: That was good-natured sarcasm from me.) If you'd like to have the last word on this conversation in this thread, I'll leave it to you, and if there's anything more I need to ramble about, I'll take it over there.
> 
> Är det bra?


What'cha talking bout Canadians for, eh?

I'm quite certain I understood your meaning and that we are simply disagreeing on the virtues of white shirts. This leaves me with the last word, I guess. Let it be; blue.


----------



## crocto

Argon said:


> Morning, everyone! It's been a while since I last posted. I spent the winter synthesizing the sartorial lessons learnt over the summer (though I still have some way to go). It's great to see so many knowledgeable posters providing carefully considered criticism in this thread.


This is great! I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Flairball

upr_crust said:


> Today's shirt is not white, which should stymie at least one set of controversies. We'll see if the rest of the ensemble starts up any others.
> 
> Waiting for the predicted bad weather to hit NYC, and dressing accordingly.
> 
> Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, cords & shoes - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Dunlop Weavers, via Peter Barton
> Hat - Weatherproof


Nice rig. Even when you go casual, you go big. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Yeah, same jacket again. Also a pretty bad webcam shot. I shouldn't have worn blackwatch pants, but I did. Is that how you YOLO?


----------



## MTM_Master?

Col. Mustard said:


> Argon! I was just about to ask about whatever happened to you! It's like a Ask Andy Class of '12 reunion!
> 
> You can't fool me -- I remember this same outfit from last year. Whatever I said about it then still stands: I think it's nicely cut for your frame.
> 
> One thing I definitely have to commend you on is the tie knot. Perfectly tied four-in-hand! And you "stick the landing" with a great dimple! Very sharp, and I'm going to go on record and disagree with MTM Master: I don't think the knot is too small.
> 
> Great to see you again!


Disagreements are catalyst of all learning I think, so it's nice to have someone "go one record"!

In this case, I though the knot might be a a wee bit small for a several reasons (albeit a very well tied four in hand knot),

1) The knot does not quite seem to fill the gap at the neck between the collar points - I see some of the tie fabric showing which wraps around the neck!

2) Compared to Argon's broad shoulders, the knot itself is tiny

3) The length of each collar tip seems much longer than the length of the knot itself

These are just reasons why I thought what I did, however, and who am I judge a man dressed so finely???


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yeah, same jacket again. Also a pretty bad webcam shot. I shouldn't have worn blackwatch pants, but I did. Is that how you YOLO?


No pents shot? Blackwatch pants _and_ socks might be YOLO.

Today: Stafford pants, Natty shirt, Tiebar tie, MTM jacket, AE McAllisters. Colors closest in close-up pic. Was trying to pull out the purple overcheck in the jacket with the PS but my horrible photography skills failed to show this


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I shouldn't have worn blackwatch pants, but I did.





Shawl Lapel said:


> No pants shot?


Ditto. This, we gotta see.


----------



## Col. Mustard

*YR*, that picture makes that jacket look like it's got some, er, _drape_. The arms are puddling a bit. Trick of the light, or is it time to BLAST those pecs?

Speaking of blasting pecs, like I indicated in an earlier post, I've been blasting my pecs. I think I've managed to make the transition from 98lbs weakling to 110lbs weakling, sizing up on my suits and allowing my massive cranium to look a little more proportional to the rest of my body. Let's see some before and after pics, with no Flusser-ian lighting hoo-hah to goose the results.









(Damn. Still balding.)


Today was one of the rare occasions where I wore an odd, pinstripe vest. Ideally, I look like this:










Or maybe like this:










But I probably end up looking more like this:

Especially since we had to rush out the evening edition after one of my reporters got a hot scoop.

Let's take another look:


















The tie is Van Heusen (I think it's German!) and on the back of it, there's a little tag that says "Stain Resistant." Can you believe it? And I didn't even have to pay extra for it!

Of course, laugh all you want, but it's actually a very straightforward black and dark red striped tie. And you can bet that the "Stain Resistant" tag will only add to its kitsch appeal when futuristic hipsters are fighting over it at a vintage clothing shop in 30 years. "'Made in China'?? All right! Jackpot!"

In the "after" picture at the top of this post, it seems like my right sleeve is a little long. I'd love to tell you it's body english, but it's not: the sleeves on this suit are just right there at the shirt cuff. And I even marked them myself before I took them to my alterations tailor when they were taken up a year or so ago. Time passed and I never got a chance to really wear the suit because it was too big. Now it's back in the rotation, and it's frustrating to know that I'm going to have to go through the pain and expense of another alteration just for the sake of a small fraction of an inch. Argh.



MTM_Master? said:


> Disagreements are catalyst of all learning I think, so it's nice to have someone "go one record"!
> 
> In this case, I though the knot might be a a wee bit small for a several reasons (albeit a very well tied four in hand knot),
> 
> 1) The knot does not quite seem to fill the gap at the neck between the collar points - I see some of the tie fabric showing which wraps around the neck!
> 
> 2) Compared to Argon's broad shoulders, the knot itself is tiny
> 
> 3) The length of each collar tip seems much longer than the length of the knot itself
> 
> These are just reasons why I thought what I did, however, and who am I judge a man dressed so finely???




A very well thought out and reasoned response. My counterargument:

1. A four-in-hand goes with everything.

2. A four-in-hand goes with everything.

3. Okay, fine, if you need a little more girth, go for a _double_ four-in-hand. But you know what? Nevermind. A four-in-hand goes with everything.

Seriously, I can see where you're coming from, but the asymmetry of the four-in-hand allows a little neck fabric to show sometimes, the angles of the triangle roughly match the angle of the collar, and it sincerely does not look tiny to my eyes, but *totally appropriate*. I mean, it's doesn't look like this:










And Argon almost gets graded on a curve considering his ties used to look like this:










But as far as I'm concerned, he earned his A grade fair and square, no curve needed.

*Shawl Lapel:*

Nice job! Very tasteful and interesting to look at. Can't see the purple in the jacket, but what I can see, I like.


----------



## crocto

Col. Mustard said:


>


Dude, are you ?!?!


----------



## Col. Mustard

Sigh. It's like I'm living some sort of nightmare.


----------



## Jovan

I've figured out why he and his fellow employees are required to wear black suits at work.










(Seriously Colonel... or is it Agent? Talk to your coworker about that awful collar fit.)


----------



## Col. Mustard

LOL!

You have to admit that when the three of us go to Chipotle on our lunch break like we did in that picture, we cut quite a figure.


----------



## upr_crust

Now that I'm tired of "business casual", and have reverted to wearing a suit today, the snow, promised for the last two days in NYC, has finally arrived. Timing is everything, I guess . . .

Suit - BB GF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS - PRL
Shoes - AE Sevens
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> Sigh. It's like I'm living some sort of nightmare.


Pay no attention to it Col M. They're just jealous.

Nothing grants a man more stylish dignity than a receding hairline with a side parting. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and if you have your barber trim what remains closely enough, no one ever notices the receding hairline...but they do take notice...mostly positive I think?


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Now that I'm tired of "business casual", and have reverted to wearing a suit today, the snow, promised for the last two days in NYC, has finally arrived. Timing is everything, I guess . . .
> 
> Suit - BB GF
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
> Hat - Weatherproof


I like this combo today. For a moment, thought you were wearing a white shirt, I rather enjoy the pink shirt with white collar and cuffs. What is the color of the stripe on your suit? On my monitor, it appears to be a charcoal grey with yellow stripe.


----------



## upr_crust

Your monitor's color balance is set correctly - the suit is grey, and the stripe (actually three very fine track stripes) are a yellowish tan, so far as I can see.

Glad that you enjoy.



MTM_Master? said:


> I like this combo today. For a moment, thought you were wearing a white shirt, I rather enjoy the pink shirt with white collar and cuffs. What is the color of the stripe on your suit? On my monitor, it appears to be a charcoal grey with yellow stripe.


----------



## crocto

Col. Mustard said:


> Sigh. It's like I'm living some sort of nightmare.


I was, of course, joking. Face it though Hugo Weaving is a badass. He was V, Elrond, Agent Smith, and Red F'in Skull!

Being Italian-American I'm rather fond of dark suits.


----------



## Argon

Thank you, upr_crust, MTM Master and Crocto for putting my mind at rest about the tastefulness of that suit. I know it fits me well, but I was never quite sure whether the pinstripes nudged it into slightly gaudy territory. Through reading and looking at the contributions of yourselves and others, though, my tastes are being continually refined, and I will be more confident in my own judgements before long. I frequently find myself baulking at some now obvious heresy of combination that I wouldn't have thought twice about wearing even 6 months ago, so that is encouraging.

And great to see you back too, Colonel Mustard! I find your posts to be at least as informative as the analysis in any clothing book (have you thought about writing one? Sort of a Flusser with added wit and spark).

Can I just say that the two jackets below are sublime. And the jacket-and-tie combinations too. I opened my wardrobe this morning, and my own collection looked quite pitiful in comparison. This may cost me some money.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>





Col. Mustard said:


>


And most cruel of you, Colonel, to dredge up one of my bungled earlier attempts at a decent tie knot. To give credit where it's due, though, it was largely your focused attention on my woeful knots that bucked me up in this area, and I now stand unabashed in the company of Toronto's finest knot artists. We never speak, but we do surreptitiously note each other on the subways and in the underground paths.



Col. Mustard said:


> And Argon almost gets graded on a curve considering his ties used to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as I'm concerned, he earned his A grade fair and square, no curve needed.


Casual Friday today:


----------



## Col. Mustard

Shaver said:


> Pay no attention to it Col M. They're just jealous.
> 
> Nothing grants a man more stylish dignity than a receding hairline with a side parting. :icon_smile:


Nothing? What about lots of money? What about lots of money and lots of hair? That seems fairly dignified.

Actually, I don't mind the male pattern baldness so much. I mean, if I could go through life looking like Upr_Crust, I'd be miles ahead of the game. What makes me feel like I'm living in a nightmare is that fact that the internet thinks I'm a Australian character actor.



eagle2250 said:


> ...and if you have your barber trim what remains closely enough, no one ever notices the receding hairline...but they do take notice...mostly positive I think?


I'm sorry for turning this into the baldness thread for a few posts, but as far as cropping goes, I'd rather look like this:










or like this:

than like this:










And shaving it completely is pretty much off the table. To paraphrase another comic book guy (Mark Millar), shaved heads are for supervillains.



crocto said:


> I was, of course, joking. Face it though Hugo Weaving is a badass. He was V, Elrond, Agent Smith, and Red F'in Skull!
> 
> Being Italian-American I'm rather fond of dark suits.



Oh I dig. My exasperation is comedic as well. And I guess Weaving demonstrates that you don't really have to have a shaved head to be a supervillain. (Although arguably, the Red Skull had an _extremely_ closely shaved head.)

And crocto, while I've got you, let's talk a little bit abut this:



crocto said:


> Suit, Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Also I know I'm going to get blasted for the jacket button unbuttoned. But I done did it anyways!


1. I think your shirt sleeves are a little long. If you look at your right hand, it comes almost to your thumb joint. I think that ideally what we should shoot for is this:









With the jacket open and the sleeves a little droopy, the impression is of a tired businessman after a long hard day at the office.

2. (Shaver, you may want to look away on this one.) I share Jovan's love of the four-in-hand.

3. I own several ties like the one you're wearing. Here, look!










(I think I have more, I just can't find them.)

Nice straigtforward BB#1 mini-stripes. And I find that I'm dissatisfied with them lately. Not all repp ties, just the ones with that BB#1 ministripe type pattern. I don't know what it is, they just seem kinda..._pedestrian_ to me these days, at least with a suit. That particular flavor of sharpness seems to lack a certain depth and nuance that I find more appealing -- as though the tie were like a bathroom wall, and right now I prefer_ marble_ to _wallpaper_. And I'm trying to figure out if it's the ties, or just me.

Which is to say that the tie you're wearing doesn't break any rules, and I'm hesitant to even talk about it, but the end of the day, I think I would have preferred a solid blue.










This is a truly f'ed up mspaint attempt to illustrate a blue tie option. The tie is grenadine -- lifted from one of poorboy's pics below. I would have toned it a bit darker if I could have, and the texture of the grenadine might fight with the patter of the shirt; a twill or repp tie might actually work better. In any case, I think the more solid tie has a stronger presence against the shirt. Oh and I threw in a pocket square to lighten things up even further.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> *YR*, that picture makes that jacket look like it's got some, er, _drape_. The arms are puddling a bit. Trick of the light, or is it time to BLAST those pecs?


Not so bad in real life as it is in those pictures, but a little working out wouldn't do me too much harm.

Here's the blackwatch trousers -- hanging better than in this picture, since I put a nicer crease in 'em:


----------



## poorboy

I'm going to jump on the welcome back Col. Mustard bandwagon and ask for feedback while it's still hot!

A few months ago, you suggested I select a different tie for this outfit as they didn't quite go together:










I ended up changing the shirt and tie combo to this based on your feedback:










I got some positive feedback from other members that they liked it.

I also posted this outfit, but was met by a lukewarm response over the tie:










So I went searching for another tie and found this one:










I was pairing it with a grey and white minicheck, but feedback here suggested 3 patterns were too much, so this pic is with a plain white shirt. Unfortunately, this tie doesn't have a lot of fans either. 

I posted this pic recently, and the feedback was it was too monochromatic:










So I'm thinking about switching out the blue grenadine to a mid to light grey woven wool tie. Any other suggestions for what to wear with a gingham?


----------



## Argon

Cracking combinations, Poorboy - especially this one here:



poorboy said:


>


All ensembles that you posted are in good taste, and my sensibilities are insufficiently developed to be able to readily spot where tweaks and improvements could be made. So, to 99.9% of the population, I suspect that you will look exceptionally well dressed.

I look forward to comments from posters who are more knowledgable than me.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label - England -
Shirt: Turnbull & Asser - Sea Island Quality - ecru
Tie: Hugo Boss
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strands

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/boss1x.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/boss2w.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/boss3j.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/boss4.jpg/


----------



## ylkim30

Wrwhiteknight:

I think the white shirt is a little too matchy-matchy with your pocketsquare. Maybe you should change your shirt to blue.

Just kidding. You look really good.


----------



## crocto

Col. Mustard said:


> And crocto, while I've got you, let's talk a little bit abut this:
> 
> 1. I think your shirt sleeves are a little long. If you look at your right hand, it comes almost to your thumb joint. I think that ideally what we should shoot for is this:
> With the jacket open and the sleeves a little droopy, the impression is of a tired businessman after a long hard day at the office.
> 
> 3. I own several ties like the one you're wearing. Here, look!
> 
> Nice straigtforward BB#1 mini-stripes. And I find that I'm dissatisfied with them lately. Not all repp ties, just the ones with that BB#1 ministripe type pattern. I don't know what it is, they just seem kinda..._pedestrian_ to me these days, at least with a suit. That particular flavor of sharpness seems to lack a certain depth and nuance that I find more appealing -- as though the tie were like a bathroom wall, and right now I prefer_ marble_ to _wallpaper_. And I'm trying to figure out if it's the ties, or just me.
> 
> Which is to say that the tie you're wearing doesn't break any rules, and I'm hesitant to even talk about it, but the end of the day, I think I would have preferred a solid blue.


Thanks for the feedback! I can finally say I got some (Col.) Mustard on my tie! I honestly do appreciate your post and always enjoy your comments.

I'm really quite short (5' 3") and my arms are short so even getting a 32/33 is too long but I see your point. I'm a librarian at a community college. I'm always tired!

Based on feedback my soild blue tie will be getting quite the workout. Actually, that tie isn't a Brooks Brothers it's a Black Brown 1826 which is the Lord & Taylor house brand. It's supposedly overseen by Joseph Abboud.


----------



## heldentenor

wrwhiteknight, that's the best I've seen you look. Great find on the suit!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

heldentenor said:


> wrwhiteknight, that's the best I've seen you look. Great find on the suit!


Thanks, and yes, this suit was the find of the year for me.


----------



## Col. Mustard

crocto said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I can finally say I got some (Col.) Mustard on my tie! I honestly do appreciate your post and always enjoy your comments.


Thanks! Looks like you posted after I added my last minute edit. To save you the tedious hassle of scrolling up, here it is again:










I'm a little frustrated about this because, well, you don't know how long I was working on it. Suffice to say that the slight wine buzz I had when I started this project had long since disappeared by the time I was finished. I just couldn't find a blue fabric mock up dark enough to really reflect what I wanted.

I've heard rumors that they're going to be coming out with some kind of graphics program that's even more sophisticated than MSpaint called "Photo Shop" or something. When that finally gets on the market someday, I'm definitely going to have to check it out.



> I'm really quite short (5' 3") and my arms are short so even getting a 32/33 is too long but I see your point. I'm a librarian at a community college. I'm always tired!


Ah, well, that explains it. For what it's worth, I'm tall, but I have short arms for my height. I'm basically 95% waist. Chicks really dig that.



> Based on feedback my soild blue tie will be getting quite the workout. Actually, that tie isn't a Brooks Brothers it's a Black Brown 1826 which is the Lord & Taylor house brand. It's supposedly overseen by Joseph Abboud.


Roger that. I actually looked up the "Black Brown 1826" brand after I read your post, and saw that it was an Abboud brand. I kept bringing up Brooks Brothers ("Mini #1") because I thought it best described the _style _of the tie, a style that I've seen copied by just about EVERY MASS MARKET TIE BRAND ON THE PLANET. And maybe that's where my aversion to it comes from: I'm becoming a snob.


----------



## Bjorn

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label - England -
> Shirt: Turnbull & Asser - Sea Island Quality - ecru
> Tie: Hugo Boss
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strands
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/boss1x.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/boss2w.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/boss3j.jpg/
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/boss4.jpg/


I like everything but the tie, which I think is too light to balance nicely with the suit.


----------



## Col. Mustard

poorboy said:


> I'm going to jump on the welcome back Col. Mustard bandwagon and ask for feedback while it's still hot!


Poorboy! All right! All we need now is Wazaka, and it's like I've traveled back in time 5 months.



> A few months ago, you suggested I select a different tie for this outfit as they didn't quite go together:


Ah yes, I remember that tie. It's a Canali you'd thrifted along with a few others, right?



> I ended up changing the shirt and tie combo to this based on your feedback:


That's definitely not too shabby. In fact, I recognize the entire outfit. And I see that one thing definitely hasn't changed...










You're still a fan of the %$#@!! Windsor knot. Ah well.



> I got some positive feedback from other members that they liked it.


I think it's pretty solid. I think a version of that tie with a little color to it might give it a little more life. I think the shirt is nice.



> I also posted this outfit, but was met by a lukewarm response over the tie:


Yeah. Brr. It's not a crime against humanity or anything, it just seems a little Stafford Executive, circa 2002.



> So I went searching for another tie and found this one:


Okay, THIS is a crime against humanity.



> I was pairing it with a grey and white minicheck, but feedback here suggested 3 patterns were too much, so this pic is with a plain white shirt. Unfortunately, this tie doesn't have a lot of fans either.


Here's a little thought experiment: Try to imagine someone you'd really like to look like. Imagine someone whose sartorial sense you respect and, on some level, that you'd like to emulate, at least in spirit. It can be a famous person, it can be a fictional character, it can even be someone in your life or family. We're posting on a sartorial message board; it's not beyond the realm of reason that we're going to have sartorial heroes.

Now imagine _that_ person wearing _that_ tie.

Can you do it?

If the answer is yes, then let your freak flag fly, my brother. Wear the hell out of that tie. You and the tie are listening to a song that the rest of us may not be able to hear right now, but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't enjoy the music.

If the answer is no, then maybe you might want to take it out of circulation.



> I posted this pic recently, and the feedback was it was too monochromatic:


Seriously now, that tie is my favorite out of the entire tie repertoire. And this isn't iGent groupthink love going on (Igent Tie of the Year Winner, 2006), I really think that the navy grenadine is a great, classic tie. In fact, I liked it so much that I tried to photomanipulate it into Crocto's last fit pic. I don't mind the monochrome aspect of it so much as I do the fact that the texture of the tie is almost a pattern -- a fine pattern like the one on your shirt. And my eye doesn't have any relief from two competing fine checks as I'm looking at your chest. A little like static. It's not egregious -- it's not like you're wearing an actual mini-check on top of another actual mini-check, but I think the visual qualities I described are still at play.

I have a mini-gingham that I wear every so often, and my favorite tie to wear it with is a solid blue satin.










I normally like to make fun of solid satin ties, but this particular one is dark and rich enough to not look like I'm a member of a high school swing choir. At least I think so. And though my jacket in the pic is mid grey, I'd have no problem putting this with a navy suit. In fact, I think I have on occasion. 

(Boy that Burberry suit was a boxy-shouldered mofo.)



> So I'm thinking about switching out the blue grenadine to a mid to light grey woven wool tie. Any other suggestions for what to wear with a gingham?


I think the easiest fix for a gingham is a solid tie. Especially a larger-sized gingham: I just think the pattern is so bold that any other pattern really runs the risk of cluttering. Yours is pretty small, like Crocto's, so I think there's a bit more latitude. I like wool ties, but I'd probably lean darker rather than lighter, something maybe like this:

I just think you'd get more mileage out of it in the long run.


----------



## bernoulli

wrw,

One observation. Your RL suit trousers seem a little too baggy. Maybe it is the angle of the pic, but it seems that it would fit two of you in there.


----------



## poorboy

Col. Mustard said:


> I just think you'd get more mileage out of it in the long run.


Col. Mustard,

Thanks for the feedback. Wazaka disappeared. I think he got bullied off. Poor guy.

I tie a half Windsor to eat up tie length. I'm only 5'7".

Since the burgundy striped tie is a strike, and the grey medallion tie is only a base hit, would you be able to provide an example of a tie that would go with my charcoal windowpane?

That's a bummer about the navy grenadine. I purchased it specifically to go with the gingham. I normally shop at a store called Harry Rosen. Unfortunately, they don't sell wool ties. They seem to like to sell silk. Any idea where I could pick up a medium grey wool tie?

J. Crew had one I liked, but at 2.5 inches, it's too skinny.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Col. Mustard said:


> Poorboy! All right! All we need now is Wazaka, and it's like I've traveled back in time 5 months.
> 
> Ah yes, I remember that tie. It's a Canali you'd thrifted along with a few others, right?
> 
> That's definitely not too shabby. In fact, I recognize the entire outfit. And I see that one thing definitely hasn't changed...
> 
> You're still a fan of the %$#@!! Windsor knot. Ah well.
> 
> I think it's pretty solid. I think a version of that tie with a little color to it might give it a little more life. I think the shirt is nice.
> 
> Yeah. Brr. It's not a crime against humanity or anything, it just seems a little Stafford Executive, circa 2002.
> 
> Okay, THIS is a crime against humanity.
> 
> Here's a little thought experiment: Try to imagine someone you'd really like to look like. Imagine someone whose sartorial sense you respect and, on some level, that you'd like to emulate, at least in spirit. It can be a famous person, it can be a fictional character, it can even be someone in your life or family. We're posting on a sartorial message board; it's not beyond the realm of reason that we're going to have sartorial heroes.
> 
> Now imagine _that_ person wearing _that_ tie.
> 
> Can you do it?
> 
> If the answer is yes, then let your freak flag fly, my brother. Wear the hell out of that tie. You and the tie are listening to a song that the rest of us may not be able to hear right now, but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't enjoy the music.
> 
> If the answer is no, then maybe you might want to take it out of circulation.
> 
> Seriously now, that tie is my favorite out of the entire tie repertoire. And this isn't iGent groupthink love going on (Igent Tie of the Year Winner, 2006), I really think that the navy grenadine is a great, classic tie. In fact, I liked it so much that I tried to photomanipulate it into Crocto's last fit pic. I don't mind the monochrome aspect of it so much as I do the fact that the texture of the tie is almost a pattern -- a fine pattern like the one on your shirt. And my eye doesn't have any relief from two competing fine checks as I'm looking at your chest. A little like static. It's not egregious -- it's not like you're wearing an actual mini-check on top of another actual mini-check, but I think the visual qualities I described are still at play.
> 
> I have a mini-gingham that I wear every so often, and my favorite tie to wear it with is a solid blue satin.
> 
> I normally like to make fun of solid satin ties, but this particular one is dark and rich enough to not look like I'm a member of a high school swing choir. At least I think so. And though my jacket in the pic is mid grey, I'd have no problem putting this with a navy suit. In fact, I think I have on occasion.
> 
> (Boy that Burberry suit was a boxy-shouldered mofo.)
> 
> I think the easiest fix for a gingham is a solid tie. Especially a larger-sized gingham: I just think the pattern is so bold that any other pattern really runs the risk of cluttering. Yours is pretty small, like Crocto's, so I think there's a bit more latitude. I like wool ties, but I'd probably lean darker rather than lighter, something maybe like this:
> 
> I just think you'd get more mileage out of it in the long run.


Do most of you hate windsor knots? I didn't know it was hated so much. I wish my prince albert knots didn't suck so bad.


----------



## Col. Mustard

poorboy said:


> Col. Mustard,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Wazaka disappeared. I think he got bullied off. Poor guy.


Alas. Then again, putting pictures of yourself up on the internet for evaluation is not for the faint of heart.



> I tie a half Windsor to eat up tie length. I'm only 5'7".


Those are half-windsors?? Those are big, meaty half-windsors.

Guys whose opinions I respect like Shaver are more about the half-windsor, but ******-white bread American dudes with Trad tendencies like me and Jovan are four-in-hand fans all the way.

Have you considered the Double Four-In-Hand? It was Phat Guido's knot of choice before he stopped posting pictures of tailored clothing and focused primarily on pictures of cappuccino held at his crotch while wearing bicycle shorts. Look how nice this looks:

You have the rakish asymmetry of the four-in-hand, but a little more girth.

But whatever you do, please_ please_ don't jump on this bandwagon:










Nothing short of an _attack_ on good taste. (I'm considering pressing charges.)



> Since the burgundy striped tie is a strike, and the grey medallion tie is only a base hit, would you be able to provide an example of a tie that would go with my charcoal windowpane?


You mean the jacket, right? I'd probably just treat the jacket as a charcoal suit. Which is to say the the problems from my perspective weren't the ties _in concert with the jacket_, but the ties _in and of themselves_.

If you're at an early phase of building your wardrobe, the best plan is to work up from the rock solid basics, like your grenadine. Get some solids. Get some repps. Maybe a knit or two. The charcoal wool wasn't a bad idea. Maybe get a wedding tie in there. Shoot for _classic _-- classic should go with your charcoal suit fine, and you'll always look sharp. And try to get quality if you can -- it'll save you from having to make upgrades down the road. Brooks Brothers is a good entry-level resource, especially around sale time.



> That's a bummer about the navy grenadine. I purchased it specifically to go with the gingham.


The navy grenadine is NOT a bummer! If you can't wear it with the gingham, _you can wear it with almost every other shirt you own_. Nothing but win.



> I normally shop at a store called Harry Rosen. Unfortunately, they don't sell wool ties. They seem to like to sell silk. Any idea where I could pick up a medium grey wool tie?
> 
> J. Crew had one I liked, but at 2.5 inches, it's too skinny.


I checked out the Harry Rosen website, and it looks like they have a lot of designer brands like Zegna, Boss, Armani, etc. Careful not to fall into the "It's brand X, it must be good!" trap. At least when it comes to the more classic, traditional, _deeply and richly burnished with time-honored good taste_ tendencies of the iGent universe, a lot of those brands can look like crap. Often it's not even the fact that those brands are chasing fashion (which they often do), but more the fact that they just seem lazy. I mean this:

It's like they're not even trying.

As for the grey wool, something like this might work and not break the bank.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Do most of you hate windsor knots? I didn't know it was hated so much. I wish my prince albert knots didn't suck so bad.


Like I said above, the four-in-hand knot is the know of choice for a lot of us, but the windsor variations have their fans too. (I have a feeling windsor guys are in the minority on the internet.) In fact, there was a very extensive (but good-natured) brouhaha in this very thread on the subject a while back that made the white shirt debate look like brief exchange of casual remarks. I think Noel Coward-ian verse was invoked at some point. Good times.

And I think the Prince Albert is another name for the Double Four-In-Hand. I have trouble getting them to work too, but I'm 6'3" and need all the tie fabric I can get, so it's not really an issue. Still though, Guido and Styleforums's Spoopoker get them to work magnificently, and if I were shorter, I'd make myself master it.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Col. Mustard said:


> Alas. Then again, putting pictures of yourself up on the internet for evaluation is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Those are half-windsors?? Those are big, meaty half-windsors.
> 
> Guys whose opinions I respect like Shaver are more about the half-windsor, but ******-white bread American dudes with Trad tendencies like me and Jovan are four-in-hand fans all the way.
> 
> Have you considered the Double Four-In-Hand? It was Phat Guido's knot of choice before he stopped posting pictures of tailored clothing and focused primarily on pictures of cappuccino held at his crotch while wearing bicycle shorts. Look how nice this looks:
> 
> You have the rakish asymmetry of the four-in-hand, but a little more girth.
> 
> But whatever you do, please_ please_ don't jump on this bandwagon:
> 
> Nothing short of an _attack_ on good taste. (I'm considering pressing charges.)
> 
> You mean the jacket, right? I'd probably just treat the jacket as a charcoal suit. Which is to say the the problems from my perspective weren't the ties _in concert with the jacket_, but the ties _in and of themselves_.
> 
> If you're at an early phase of building your wardrobe, the best plan is to work up from the rock solid basics, like your grenadine. Get some solids. Get some repps. Maybe a knit or two. The charcoal wool wasn't a bad idea. Maybe get a wedding tie in there. Shoot for _classic _-- classic should go with your charcoal suit fine, and you'll always look sharp. And try to get quality if you can -- it'll save you from having to make upgrades down the road. Brooks Brothers is a good entry-level resource, especially around sale time.
> 
> The navy grenadine is NOT a bummer! If you can't wear it with the gingham, _you can wear it with almost every other shirt you own_. Nothing but win.
> 
> I checked out the Harry Rosen website, and it looks like they have a lot of designer brands like Zegna, Boss, Armani, etc. Careful not to fall into the "It's brand X, it must be good!" trap. At least when it comes to the more classic, traditional, _deeply and richly burnished with time-honored good taste_ tendencies of the iGent universe, a lot of those brands can look like crap. Often it's not even the fact that those brands are chasing fashion (which they often do), but more the fact that they just seem lazy. I mean this:
> 
> It's like they're not even trying.
> 
> As for the grey wool, something like this might work and not break the bank.
> 
> Like I said above, the four-in-hand knot is the know of choice for a lot of us, but the windsor variations have their fans too. (I have a feeling windsor guys are in the minority on the internet.) In fact, there was a very extensive (but good-natured) brouhaha in this very thread on the subject a while back that made the white shirt debate look like brief exchange of casual remarks. I think Noel Coward-ian verse was invoked at some point. Good times.
> 
> And I think the Prince Albert is another name for the Double Four-In-Hand. I have trouble getting them to work too, but I'm 6'3" and need all the tie fabric I can get, so it's not really an issue. Still though, Guido and Styleforums's Spoopoker get them to work magnificently, and if I were shorter, I'd make myself master it.


Yes, I believe they are the same knot. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong but it always seems mine is much thicker at the top of the knot and just doesn't look as good. Do you have to tie it tighter to make it 








That looks good but it feels like mine is always thicker even if I use a thinner tie.

Edit: This is what my knot usually looks like:








and it seems shorter and fatter than when I see other people make the same knot. Do I have to go further down on the tie when tying? I would think that makes it fatter though? I don't know, I follow the instructions but doesn't work how I want. Any advice is welcome, and ignore the lack of dimple, I did it real quick just to show how the knot usually looks.


----------



## poorboy

I have the same problem with one of my ties. It takes me 5 or 6 times to get the length right and I can't get a dimple. I think it's because the tie is only 3.25 inches. Here's an old picture. I apologize to those who have seen this combo before. I don't have a lot of dress clothes.










I think it's called a Milanese knot.


----------



## salgy

70 degrees in memphis today... BB bow, shirt & suit... Not shown AE walnut strands... First time with a silk PS... How did I do?


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> wrw,
> 
> One observation. Your RL suit trousers seem a little too baggy. Maybe it is the angle of the pic, but it seems that it would fit two of you in there.


They look normal to me.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> They look normal to me.


They aren't slim fit, but they are "normal". Maybe the angle?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Col. Mustard - First of all, hello! It is quite clear that you are a positive and convivial contributor, and that is always great in my book.

I would make a few observations, and others may disagree or contribute, and you of course are free to disagree or disregard as well!

Your posts are exceptionally long, which in of itself is not necessarily bad, however, much of what you post is not "What are you wearing today", which is of course, what this thread is for. Possibly much of this could go in other threads, or a new thread?

I find that long posts dilute the page, especially so when they don't contain photos of members wearing "What _they_ are wearing today".

Again, I congratulate you on your good writing, positive nature, and not-insubstantial contributions.


----------



## Jovan

Eh, I don't mind his long posts. They are inspirational and contain good advice for everyone to read. That's half the fun of these threads, IMO.


----------



## Argon

I hope Colonel Mustard (and others) continue to post in this thread exactly has they have been doing. It's a fantastic resource, and I have learnt a huge amount. As I mentioned in my previous post number 24012, I've learnt at least as much from the Colonel's critiques in this thread as I have from books such as Dressing the Man.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Jovan said:


> Eh, I don't mind his long posts. They are inspirational and contain good advice for everyone to read. That's half the fun of these threads, IMO.


Same, they're well thought out posts which are helpful.


----------



## Argon

You know, Wrwhiteknight, your post really does bemuse me. You (along with a number of other members who post in this thread, myself included) are clearly still on the lower-intermediate slopes of the sartorial learning curve. Here we have another far more knowledgable and experienced member who puts in the effort to provide us with thoughtful, entertaining and illuminating feedback, and yet you somehow find the energy and wherewithal to wag your finger at him because you feel that his posts 'dilute the page' :icon_scratch:. It's very odd.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Like I said, please take or leave my comment. I'm definitely not wagging my finger.

The good Colonel's contributions are very positive as I said, and my reference to dilution was in terms of quantity of off topic (in my opinion) information, NOT in quality (his posts are of excellent quality). 

As for me being on the lower-intermediate sartorial learning curve along with you, well, I don't recall seeing too many of your shots here, but the few I've seen look good. I think I'm learning a ton, and I'm pretty happy with my progress.

It definitely could be my attention span, which is the opposite end of the spectrum from legendary in stamina, but I can't digest anything meaningful in posts that are so long. Too much to get through.


----------



## ylkim30

Colonel Mustard, keep writing your posts. They are extremely informative and I have learned a lot from them. To be honest, they have been the most substantive posts I have read on the WAYWT thread since I started following it, and the reason is because you go in such detail.

I feel your posts are very much in line with the type of generalized style theory one finds in Manton's Good Taste thread over at Styleforum and in the Hall of Fame sticky here at AAAC, and I look forward to keep reading them and applying your ideas to my own style in the future.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Dinner down the street with some friends tonight. Sleeves rolled up for helping with the food and the myriad of children running around.

Pants: Donegal Tweed by Land's End
Shirt: Lorenzini
Tie: Rooster - 60% wool/40% mohair
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strands - the most generous donation from L-Feld.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/rooster1.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/rooster2.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/rooster3.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/rooster4.jpg/


----------



## Jovan

Hokay now, let's get this thread back on the road before it really is diluted!

Celebrated our anniversary tonight. Apologies for the blurry first picture, but it at least gives an idea of the silhouette. Really thinking of taking in the trous a smidge, perhaps lengthening a half inch too.

Not entirely sure if this was a hit or miss today. Either way, I still have four years under my belt with the best woman in the world.





































Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer
Ledbury shirt
Kent Wang pocket square
J. Crew belt
L.L.Bean flannels
AE Verona


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^It's a hit. Especially given that you took out a special lady. That is an outfit that will impress all on-lookers.


----------



## emb1980

Another lunch date with the Mrs. in town today. Always happy to have feedback as I learn about this sort of thing.

Sack: PRL by Corneliani
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: BB
Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye
Trousers: Theory
Shoes: AE McAllister


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Whack....home-run! Very sharp from head to toe. And nice shine on the McAllisters.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

emb1980 said:


> Another lunch date with the Mrs. in town today. Always happy to have feedback as I learn about this sort of thing.
> 
> Sack: PRL by Corneliani
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: BB
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye
> Trousers: Theory
> Shoes: AE McAllister


I think that looks amazing.


----------



## L-feld

Loving that tie, WR, great pants too. Glad you're enjoying the shoes. 

Emb1980, your outfit is very handsome. Couldn't find a bad word if I tried. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver

Col. Mustard said:


> I'm sorry for turning this into the baldness thread for a few posts, but as far as cropping goes, I'd rather look like this:
> 
> than like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shaving it completely is pretty much off the table. To paraphrase another comic book guy (Mark Millar), shaved heads are for supervillains.


+1 a balding but shaved head is the new 'brush-over'. It's fooling nobody.





Col. Mustard said:


> 2. (Shaver, you may want to look away on this one.) I share Jovan's love of the four-in-hand.


Oh Col M - you will have missed it. In your absence I have publicly eaten a large slice of humble pie and posted pics illustrating my burgeoning appreciation of the 4iH. See page 951 post 23756 for a recent example.

That was quite a high horse to climb back down from....*ahem*. :redface:

.
.
.
.


----------



## emb1980

Thank you WR, Orson, and L-Feld! I'm definitely still not very knowledgable about this sort of thing so its very helpful to get feedback.

I'm no expert so I hesitate to provide feedback, but I do like those tweed trousers WR.


----------



## L-feld

emb1980 said:


> Thank you WR, Orson, and L-Feld! I'm definitely still not very knowledgable about this sort of thing so its very helpful to get feedback.
> 
> I'm no expert so I hesitate to provide feedback, but I do like those tweed trousers WR.


Well, it seems like you're a natural.


----------



## arkirshner

emb1980 said:


> Another lunch date with the Mrs. in town today. Always happy to have feedback as I learn about this sort of thing.
> 
> Sack: PRL by Corneliani
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: BB
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye
> Trousers: Theory
> Shoes: AE McAllister


Brown jacket- grey trousers in a noticeably lighter tone than the jacket 
It certainly is worth pointing out that his tie, like yours, is striped.

Brown jacket- tan trousers noticeably lighter than the jacket. Any similar light tint of brown would be the same. The point is that jacket and pants can be from the asme color group if the tone is clearly different, the difference in tone distinguishet jacket from trousers.

Another brown jacket, tan trousers. It is worth noting that the man on the far left, while he is wearing a sweater instead of a jacket, light brown sweater-dark grey trousers.

Light to medium brown jacket, light to medium grey trousers. The tones are roughly the same, it is the color that clearly distinguishes them. The point is with light to medium tone ensembles that you can distinguish your jacket from trousers by either color or tone, or both. [/url] CAVEAT: same tone jacket/trousers, distinguishing only by color does not work whith dark tone jacket and trousers, as at distance the observer can not distinguish them and it looks more like a mish mash suit.

Another brown jacket, tan trousers combination. It is worth mentioning that the man on the left has a light beige jacket with darker grey trousers, again a contrast in both color and tone.

Brown jacket, this time with light grey trousers. Again a stripe tie.

Brown jacket with a yellow tint in the tan pants. A pairing that distinguishes the ensemble from the the routine.

Brown jacket with yet another tint of tan. (The white socks are no longer worn.

Finally, brown jacket and trousers with a pattern. Perhaps your grey pattern pants will work.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## deandbn

To Wr and Jovan and Emb, Really good outfits all :wink2:

wr - awesome trousers and collar/ tie knot.


----------



## Argon

Thanks for posting that, Alan - very informative. One aspect I notice is that, in all of the pictures that you linked to except one, the jacket is darker in tone and/or colour than the trousers. I would be interested to hear views on this - is it aesthetically more pleasing to have a darker top half and lighter bottom half?


----------



## Col. Mustard

Okay, a few things I want to go over here. Probably going to be a long one. WRwhiteknight, prepare to scroll!



wrwhiteknight said:


> Your posts are exceptionally long, which in of itself is not necessarily bad, however, much of what you post is not "What are you wearing today", which is of course, what this thread is for. Possibly much of this could go in other threads, or a new thread?
> 
> I find that long posts dilute the page, especially so when they don't contain photos of members wearing "What _they_ are wearing today".


On the charge that I'm taking things off topic, I do try to approach things conversationally, and sometimes conversations can head in unexpected directions. But my understanding is that this is not just a pictures thread, but an _analysis_ thread, and whatever tangents or digressions I follow are never TOO far from the subject at hand; in fact they're usually pulling in the bajillion different issues that go into why we're making the choices we're making. And I think a little bit of levity from time to time keeps people talking and makes the atmosphere more open to share.

Still, these posts might be taxing your patience, and I get that. You comments have given me pause, and perhaps I'll be mindful of executing a little more editorial discretion. In the meantime, if it takes you too far away from what you like about this thread, the good news is that the calories burned by simply scrolling past them is minimal.

And rest assured that no matter how much I or anyone else blathers, the boat will ALWAYS get back on course as long as Upr._Crust has the will to operate his camera.



Argon said:


> Casual Friday today:


This was a good one, and one that shouldn't slip by without taking notice of a few things.

As much as it may pain me to say it, we're living in a less formal world these days, and I think this kind of approach is a realistic way of looking nice within that context. There's a great mixture of classic and contemporary, of casual and non-casual going on here. There's a tailored-style jacket (dressy), but the jacket is unstructured and relaxed (casual). The color scheme right down to the tattersall is in the classic country tradition. The half-zip is a modern, practical touch. This is the sort of look that is less likely to get the "Hey, why are you so dressed up?" reaction, and more likely to get the other guys in the room thinking "Hmmm...maybe I should have worn a jacket...argh..."

One last thing, and this goes out to those of us who are carrying a bit of size: Argon is a bigger guy, and this outfit shows how you can be a bigger guy and actually use it to your advantage. Even though it's unbuttoned, I think the fit of the jacket with that bit of drape in the chest creates a flattering silhouette.

Buying off the rack is tricky for just about all of us, but with some diligence and luck, we can find stuff that really works.



bernoulli said:


> wrw,
> 
> One observation. Your RL suit trousers seem a little too baggy. Maybe it is the angle of the pic, but it seems that it would fit two of you in there.





Jovan said:


> They look normal to me.





wrwhiteknight said:


> They aren't slim fit, but they are "normal". Maybe the angle?


First of all, the suit may be hanging a little funny because the pose is pushing things in different directions. Hence the popularity and utility of the iGent robopose.

But to me, there looks to be a bit of room in there anyway, but 1) a full cut trou is going to be full cut, and 2) I've been noticing in picks that mine seems a little roomier than I may prefer too. This is an issue we need to look at sometimes.

Let's see a side-by-side:










The LE is probably their trim cut, so it makes sense that they would be a little slimmer through the leg. The question becomes "Which looks better?" I vote for the trimmer cut.

What's the fix? A trouser leg can be taken in by a competent alterations tailor, but we need to be mindful of a couple of things: How will the reduction affect the pattern? Will it throw an angle off? Will it throw an angle off enough to make a real difference? Will the trou still balance with the jacket? The transition of a suit from the jacket to the pants should be a smooth one; whatever fullness there is in the skirt of the jacket (the lower portion) should be approximately matched by the pants.










Then again, emb1980 is wearing a pretty modern cut slack (really IS slim cut) with a more generously cut jacket and it seems to work. With suits you may not have the same latitude. But with the suit under discussion, I think some slimming might work if that was ever a direction you wanted to go.



salgy said:


> 70 degrees in memphis today... BB bow, shirt & suit... Not shown AE walnut strands... First time with a silk PS... How did I do?


Spring is definitely here in Salgy's world. It's a little more dandy than I'd personally go, and the pick is so small that I have to extrapolate with my imagination, but the colors and texture look to be pulling off that look well.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Dinner down the street with some friends tonight. Sleeves rolled up for helping with the food and the myriad of children running around.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/rooster2.jpg/


As a guy who wore a burgandy knit a couple of pages ago, lemme just say: "Nice tie." And no iGent point deduction for the tip of the tie not touching the belt. Why? I like the nonchalance. Plus: No belt.



Jovan said:


> Celebrated our anniversary tonight. Apologies for the blurry first picture, but it at least gives an idea of the silhouette. Really thinking of taking in the trous a smidge, perhaps lengthening a half inch too.


Lengthen, nah. At least on the basis of what I'm looking at, it looks all right. Taking them in? Maybe. This pick makes you look like me: Tall guy, long waist. It's easy for our rise to seem to be hanging low, and little less fullness might mitigate the attention. Nothing egregious going on, except for the fact that in this pic, the flannels look really green on my monitor, and the green-ness makes me want you to be wearing a shirt that's a little bit country (and a little less rock-n-roll). (And there's two people reading this that caught that reference.)



emb1980 said:


> Another lunch date with the Mrs. in town today. *Always happy to have feedback as I learn about this sort of thing.*


SANDBAGGING! Emb1980, I've seen you wearing sharp outfits for _at least_ half a year now! You know what you're doing. It's us that can to learn a thing or two from you.










I might have been iffy on the tie, but the fit is executed so well, you could have a Jerry Garcia tie in there and I'd consider getting one. Also, nice execution of the much-derided blue slacks. Take THAT iGent cognoscenti!

Questions:
1. What was the tailoring that you had done on the jacket? You wrote that it was a sack, but the torso scoops in to where if I didn't know better, I'd say there was a dart in there.

2. What break did you ask the tailor for?

3. About how much does the shoulder of the jacket hang off the edge of your natural shoulder?

Traditional without being slavishly Trad. Really nice work.

Now from me for yesterday:










Keeping it basic, if a little linty. I was actually inspired by my mention of Phat Guido upthread to wear something he might have worn (sans knitted lapel flower).

Items of note:

* Blue shirt. Little bleached out by the photo. Bummer.

* Solid dark brown Brooks Brothers repp tie. This is a nice, classic, versatile tie that adds a little earth tone to the wardrobe. Pairs nicely with blues (earth and sky), and I think it's a good piece for a building the wardrobe.

* Kent Wang linen with blue edge pocket square. This pushed the bounds with the outfit as the least subdued item, but I still tried to make it a classic touch.

* Next time, blue suit.

From the day before yesterday:









I was actually taking a picture of my hand, and the suit just happened to be in the background.

Items of note:

* White linen -- my go to these days.

* Wool/silk tie by Theory. Theory can make some surprisingly nice ties, IMO.

* Chest on jacket is bulging because the wallet I have in my jacket breast pocket (I'm a baller) and the pen and notebook I have in my shirt pocket (I'm actually a prole).

* Next time, Robopose.


----------



## emb1980

Col. Mustard said:


> I might have been iffy on the tie, but the fit is executed so well, you could have a Jerry Garcia tie in there and I'd consider getting one. Also, nice execution of the much-derided blue slacks. Take THAT iGent cognoscenti!
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What was the tailoring that you had done on the jacket? You wrote that it was a sack, but the torso scoops in to where if I didn't know better, I'd say there was a dart in there.


This just goes to show my colossal ignorance! I had posted a picture of this jacket before on the forum and one or two people referred to it as a sack, and I just parroted that back. There are indeed darts in there. I hadn't really made the connection that the presence of darts made something non-sack by definition. I did have my tailor taper the waist a bit more, which I almost always do as I have a 10-12" drop depending on who is doing the measuring. I am 90% sure there were darts on the jacket when I bought it, although my tailor took the jacket in more. The only other alteration was the sleeve length.



Col. Mustard said:


> 2. What break did you ask the tailor for?


I asked the tailor for a medium break, but maybe cheating a _little_ on the full side. I'm 6'1", and I hate showing a ton of sock/leg if I cross my legs or bend them, so I try to get as much length as I can without it going to puddles. High breaks just don't work on me. I'm the same with sleeve length, and constantly have to fight my tendency to want everything too long. I am actually having my tailor take up the sleeves on almost all of the shirts in my closet right now about 1" due to this blind-spot on my part.



Col. Mustard said:


> 3. About how much does the shoulder of the jacket hang off the edge of your natural shoulder?


There is very little overhang on the shoulder when my arms are straight down. If I push in just below the shoulder seam with my arm straight down, I get maybe 1/8" of gap before hitting my natural shoulder. I have a tough time finding OTR jackets that fit me in the chest and the shoulders, but this one seemed pretty good when I bought it.

Thank you so much for taking the time!


----------



## arkirshner

Argon said:


> Thanks for posting that, Alan - very informative. One aspect I notice is that, in all of the pictures that you linked to except one, the jacket is darker in tone and/or colour than the trousers. I would be interested to hear views on this - is it aesthetically more pleasing to have a darker top half and lighter bottom half?


I am hesitant to opine on aesthetics, at least without a bit of Scotch for inspiration. In my picture selection I was looking for brown jackets like EMB's, the lighter jacket appeared only because the darker jacket on the other man was relevant. That having been said, in the archives dark jackets outnumber light ones many times over. Moreover a good percentage of the light tone jackets are worn with even lighter tone trousers, very light grey, very light tan, and cream in the summer.

Today we see quite a few black and white glen plaid jackets, there were none back then, (or almost none if I missed one), and these are often worn with darker trousers. It would take someone in the business to tell us about how many light and dark jackets they sell today.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon said:


> Thanks for posting that, Alan - very informative. One aspect I notice is that, in all of the pictures that you linked to except one, the jacket is darker in tone and/or colour than the trousers. I would be interested to hear views on this - is it aesthetically more pleasing to have a darker top half and lighter bottom half?


It's easier, in my book. Think of "dark jacket, light trousers" as the path of least resistance. Here's my thinking:

1. Most sport coats belong with brown shoes. Black shoes are an unusual choice at best.
2. Dark pants are relatively hard to pair with brown shoes. Grays at the dark end of charcoal? Darker navy? Forget most shades of brown. Burgundy or really dark brown suede are all I'd chance. Not nearly as easy as tan, light-to-medium gray, or junior navy.

That said, that isn't an indictment of light on top, dark on bottom. The last jacket I posted, for example, is so light that it _has_ to be worn with darker trousers. The problem lies with jackets that sit right around the middle. Those jackets give you a few choices:

1. Wear medium gray, cut it rather fine in terms of contrast.
2. Wear charcoal gray, have trouble with shoes.
3. Wear light gray.

Obviously, I'd choose 3 -- because the nice thing about light gray trousers is that they also work with a darker top half. In fact, if I were to go buy a nice set of gray flannels, I'd aim for something a little lighter than mid-gray. The same goes for worsted summer trousers.


----------



## ylkim30

I always thought wearing dark brown shoes with charcoal and navy suits was acceptable?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ylkim30 said:


> I always thought wearing dark brown shoes with charcoal and navy suits was acceptable?


I'm talking about the navies and charcoals that look almost like black -- and even then, I'm not excluding it, just saying it's tough to do. Also, I don't know why I specified "dark brown suede," when you could wear calf, or cordovan, or crocodile if the shade was right. Poor editing on my part.


----------



## Spin Evans

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm talking about the navies and charcoals that look almost like black -- and even then, I'm not excluding it, just saying it's tough to do.


I'm going to ask a very stupid question: why do manufacturers produce such dark charcoal and navy jackets? Is it just to raise the formality of the garment? I swear I've seen a few midnight blue tuxedos that have ended up being lighter and more obviously blue than some blazers. I realize that true navy is very close to black, but I certainly prefer a less severe shade.


----------



## Bjorn

Spin Evans said:


> I'm going to ask a very stupid question: why do manufacturers produce such dark charcoal and navy jackets? Is it just to raise the formality of the garment? I swear I've seen a few midnight blue tuxedos that have ended up being lighter and more obviously blue than some blazers. I realize that true navy is very close to black, but I certainly prefer a less severe shade.


True navy is lighter than midnight blue. Even dark navy is lighter. Right?


----------



## upr_crust

A Monday morning re-run of what I wore to dinner Saturday night at Le Cirque.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB GF
Tie -Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## bernoulli

Here is my contribution for the day. I tried to commit the double sin of a white shirt with a confluence of stripes! Ha! There is not a lot of variation because I did not bring a lot of shirts and suits, since traveling all over the world makes me weary of too much lugagge. Also, I used the lugagge allowance of my girlfriend to send back home some of the stuff I bought here because she was flying directly while I will schmooze in Europe for a couple of days. Hence some 6 ties, 5 shirts and 2 suits left, which means I will only post when there is no repetition.

I agree with Col. Mustard that trimmer trousers usually look better, especially when he compared wrw's case. Not skintight, of course, but something that can be timeless while keeping with more contemporary sensibilities.

Another observation about the no-belt comment by Col Mustard above: my girlfriend does not like when I don't use belts. For her, a man without a belt looks somewhat odd. Most of the time I indulge her, even when trousers are bespoke, as in the case of suits. Of course, the DB never sees a belt. Sorry about the fuziness, but I tried the pics without flash.


----------



## Argon

Many thanks, Alan and YR. Another onion layer gets peeled!


----------



## crocto

Col. Mustard said:


> And crocto, while I've got you, let's talk a little bit abut this:
> 
> 1. I think your shirt sleeves are a little long. If you look at your right hand, it comes almost to your thumb joint. I think that ideally what we should shoot for is this:
> 
> With the jacket open and the sleeves a little droopy, the impression is of a tired businessman after a long hard day at the office.
> 
> 3. I own several ties like the one you're wearing. Here, look!
> 
> Nice straigtforward BB#1 mini-stripes. And I find that I'm dissatisfied with them lately. Not all repp ties, just the ones with that BB#1 ministripe type pattern. I don't know what it is, they just seem kinda..._pedestrian_ to me these days, at least with a suit. That particular flavor of sharpness seems to lack a certain depth and nuance that I find more appealing -- as though the tie were like a bathroom wall, and right now I prefer_ marble_ to _wallpaper_. And I'm trying to figure out if it's the ties, or just me.
> 
> Which is to say that the tie you're wearing doesn't break any rules, and I'm hesitant to even talk about it, but the end of the day, I think I would have preferred a solid blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a truly f'ed up mspaint attempt to illustrate a blue tie option. The tie is grenadine -- lifted from one of poorboy's pics below. I would have toned it a bit darker if I could have, and the texture of the grenadine might fight with the patter of the shirt; a twill or repp tie might actually work better. In any case, I think the more solid tie has a stronger presence against the shirt. Oh and I threw in a pocket square to lighten things up even further.


Thanks for all your great feedback! I'm hoping what I'm wearing today will be more towards your liking.

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Bloomingdales


----------



## Shaver

wrwhiteknight said:


> Col. Mustard - First of all, hello! It is quite clear that you are a positive and convivial contributor, and that is always great in my book.
> 
> I would make a few observations, and others may disagree or contribute, and you of course are free to disagree or disregard as well!
> 
> Your posts are exceptionally long, which in of itself is not necessarily bad, however, much of what you post is not "What are you wearing today", which is of course, what this thread is for. Possibly much of this could go in other threads, or a new thread?
> 
> *I find that long posts dilute the page*, especially so when they don't contain photos of members wearing "What _they_ are wearing today".
> 
> Again, I congratulate you on your good writing, positive nature, and not-insubstantial contributions.


Far be it from me to speak on Mr Balfour's behalf (which is merely a roundabout way of taking exactly that liberty!) but I like to fondly imagine that, were he here with us now, he might advise that some dilution of this thread could be a blessed relief. :redface:

At any rate - keen attention to Col M's posts will allow a fellow to improve his appearance and at lesser cost of pain and shame than some of our other commentators will dish out. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^It's a hit. Especially given that you took out a special lady. That is an outfit that will impress all on-lookers.


Thank you!



emb1980 said:


> Another lunch date with the Mrs. in town today. Always happy to have feedback as I learn about this sort of thing.
> 
> Sack: PRL by Corneliani
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: BB
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye
> Trousers: Theory
> Shoes: AE McAllister


:aportnoy:



deandbn said:


> To Wr and Jovan and Emb, Really good outfits all :wink2:
> 
> wr - awesome trousers and collar/ tie knot.


Thanks!



Col. Mustard said:


> Lengthen, nah. At least on the basis of what I'm looking at, it looks all right. Taking them in? Maybe. This pick makes you look like me: Tall guy, long waist. It's easy for our rise to seem to be hanging low, and little less fullness might mitigate the attention. Nothing egregious going on, except for the fact that in this pic, the flannels look really green on my monitor, and the green-ness makes me want you to be wearing a shirt that's a little bit country (and a little less rock-n-roll). (And there's two people reading this that caught that reference.)
> 
> Now from me for yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it basic, if a little linty. I was actually inspired by my mention of Phat Guido upthread to wear something he might have worn (sans knitted lapel flower).
> 
> Items of note:
> 
> * Blue shirt. Little bleached out by the photo. Bummer.
> 
> * Solid dark brown Brooks Brothers repp tie. This is a nice, classic, versatile tie that adds a little earth tone to the wardrobe. Pairs nicely with blues (earth and sky), and I think it's a good piece for a building the wardrobe.
> 
> * Kent Wang linen with blue edge pocket square. This pushed the bounds with the outfit as the least subdued item, but I still tried to make it a classic touch.
> 
> * Next time, blue suit.
> 
> From the day before yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually taking a picture of my hand, and the suit just happened to be in the background.
> 
> Items of note:
> 
> * White linen -- my go to these days.
> 
> * Wool/silk tie by Theory. Theory can make some surprisingly nice ties, IMO.
> 
> * Chest on jacket is bulging because the wallet I have in my jacket breast pocket (I'm a baller) and the pen and notebook I have in my shirt pocket (I'm actually a prole).
> 
> * Next time, Robopose.


The flannels are grey, in case you didn't see the bottom two pictures. I get what you're saying though. This is why I can't wear anything below 12" in rise. I'll definitely taper in the trousers a bit. They're a bit wide at a 19" opening.

Brown tie with black suit? Perish the thought! I agree it would look better with a blue suit.

I can't find fault with the second outfit apart from adjustable cuffs. 



bernoulli said:


> Here is my contribution for the day. I tried to commit the double sin of a white shirt with a confluence of stripes! Ha! There is not a lot of variation because I did not bring a lot of shirts and suits, since traveling all over the world makes me weary of too much lugagge. Also, I used the lugagge allowance of my girlfriend to send back home some of the stuff I bought here because she was flying directly while I will schmooze in Europe for a couple of days. Hence some 6 ties, 5 shirts and 2 suits left, which means I will only post when there is no repetition.
> 
> I agree with Col. Mustard that trimmer trousers usually look better, especially when he compared wrw's case. Not skintight, of course, but something that can be timeless while keeping with more contemporary sensibilities.
> 
> Another observation about the no-belt comment by Col Mustard above: my girlfriend does not like when I don't use belts. For her, a man without a belt looks somewhat odd. Most of the time I indulge her, even when trousers are bespoke, as in the case of suits. Of course, the DB never sees a belt. Sorry about the fuziness, but I tried the pics without flash.


There are times where you have to make a stand for personal style, my friend. If you like side tabs, get side tabs. They're classic and it's a more unified look without a belt breaking it up. Funny enough, my girlfriend actually liked that I chose side tabs and braces with my recent suit purchase. (The remake didn't come in time for our anniversary dinner. CURSES!!!)

Three things:
-The shirt's stripes seem a little too close in size to the herringbone of your suit.
-Something about the pocket square seems out of place, even though it's technically referencing a colour of your tie and the suit/cuff links/shirt stripes.
-Work on your tie knots and dimples!


----------



## 96Dore

Suit: Boss "James/Sharp"
Shirt: Boss Sharp Fit
Tie: John W. Nordstrom (have since fixed the tautness of the knot) 
PS: Carrot & Gibbs


----------



## Topsider

Hmm...this place is looking up.


----------



## deandbn

96Dore said:


> Suit: Boss "James/Sharp"
> Shirt: Boss Sharp Fit
> Tie: John W. Nordstrom (have since fixed the tautness of the knot)
> PS: Carrot & Gibbs


Excellent outfit Sir, very smart

also.. the knot looks very good to me, what did you do then to "fix" it, did you mean make it tighter??


----------



## 96Dore

also.. the knot looks very good to me said:


> One side of the knot had a large kink in it, as a result of being tied slightly too tight. I loosened the knot gently to allow the kink to settle and to create a softer knot.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Spin Evans said:


> I'm going to ask a very stupid question: why do manufacturers produce such dark charcoal and navy jackets? Is it just to raise the formality of the garment? I swear I've seen a few midnight blue tuxedos that have ended up being lighter and more obviously blue than some blazers. I realize that true navy is very close to black, but I certainly prefer a less severe shade.


I've no idea. I haven't seen an awful lot of midnight blue tuxes in real life, but on TV they certainly look "bluer" than some navy blazers I've seen -- though in that case, you might be able to call those jackets midnight blue. I tend to avoid the absolute darkest shades in general, but I find navy suits can go a little darker than navy jackets / trousers, if that makes sense.

Bernoulli, that's a really nice look.

Crocto, that shirt is great with that suit. I think the tie could stand to have a little more contrast with the suit, but I'll acknowledge that it's a matter of taste -- there are certainly men better dressed than I who wouldn't be bothered by it.

96Dore, I like all the elements, but I think a white (or cream silk) pocket square would be better here -- picking up on a minor color in the tie, rather than the ground of the shirt.


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan,

Thanks for your observations. As I noted before, I choose to disregard the rule about the confluence of stripes. As for the pocket square, I can kind of see it. I also felt that it was a little out of place, but I wanted to be flamboyant, as my first choice is always to skip it. About dimples: there is something about the symmetric dimples that I don't quite like, so I try to do asymmetric dimples. This one may not have come alright (although I quite like it in the second pic), but it is, again, a conscious preference.

edited to add: YR, thanks for the compliments.
Upr: that tie!!! that tie!!!



Jovan said:


> Three things:
> -The shirt's stripes seem a little too close in size to the herringbone of your suit.
> -Something about the pocket square seems out of place, even though it's technically referencing a colour of your tie and the suit/cuff links/shirt stripes.
> -Work on your tie knots and dimples!


----------



## GenteelCountryman

upr_crust, I love the socks! Would you divulge the maker?


----------



## heldentenor

Not to distract from the sartorial focus of this thread, but if you don't mind, what did you eat? And perhaps even more importantly, what did you drink?



upr_crust said:


> A Monday morning re-run of what I wore to dinner Saturday night at Le Cirque.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB GF
> Tie -Charvet
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Thanks for your observations. As I noted before, I choose to disregard the rule about the confluence of stripes. As for the pocket square, I can kind of see it. I also felt that it was a little out of place, but I wanted to be flamboyant, as my first choice is always to skip it. About dimples: there is something about the symmetric dimples that I don't quite like, so I try to do asymmetric dimples. This one may not have come alright (although I quite like it in the second pic), but it is, again, a conscious preference.
> 
> edited to add: YR, thanks for the compliments.
> Upr: that tie!!! that tie!!!


Can I be straight with you? I've seen your other outfits and know you are capable of more. While I understand the desire for personal touches, these "conscious decisions" come off as mistakes borne of inexperience rather than someone who knowingly breaks the rules... yet knows how to do it. Cary Grant may have worn loafers with his dinner jacket, but they weren't brown or burgundy, but black. It's things like those that set apart the masters. (Which I do not profess to be part of.)

The shirt just isn't doing. It looks like something one would wear untucked to a club with the varying shades of wide blue stripes. But it's pretty difficult to coordinate patterned shirts with that suiting fabric. In this case, sad to say, a BORING solid shirt would have been best! :icon_smile_big:

Regarding the tie, I assume you are trying to avoid the appearance of fussiness, but ironically a nicer dimple isn't hard to achieve. The trick is to pull on the sides of the tie blade at the last step and it will form naturally.

I say this all with a heavy dose of respect and good humour.


----------



## upr_crust

GenteelCountryman said:


> upr_crust, I love the socks! Would you divulge the maker?


The socks were from Brooks Brothers - no big deal .



heldentenor said:


> Not to distract from the sartorial focus of this thread, but if you don't mind, what did you eat? And perhaps even more importantly, what did you drink?


There were three for dinner, and we all had the four-course meal. Two of us had escargot with gnocchi to start, then foie gras ravioli, then paupiette of black bass. The other had tuna marinade, a second course that I cannot remember, and then the rack of lamb. All three of us had the chocolate "stove cake" for dessert - a piece of tiramisu encased in an old-fashioned "stove" made entirely of dark chocolate, with two tiny pots on it, containing raspberry and passionfruit coulis.

The wine was a Gavi di Gavi La Scolca.


----------



## upr_crust

A day promising to be wet and grey in NYC, with a color scheme to match.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Shoes - Italian-made J & M
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Galeries Lafayette, Paris
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## bernoulli

upr, Lovely as always. The scarf is shorter than your usual fare. Any particular reason? And for my money, I prefer to post here that you are my sartorial hero than in the thread devoted to it. That thread is eventually going to fade away, but I want a permanent statement, in an ever going thread, that I think you are the sartorial beacon that most should follow.

Jovan, I take your comments as a huge compliment. I know that you think I am being lazy, but I just don't have many opportunities to wear a suit and like to go wild every now and then (I think my DB with a light green shirt, tie and scarf - helped by upr - achieved that). Yes, I do know how to pull off a perfectably respectable attire by AAAC standards, but I also like the chance to explore different compositions and I do enjoy the stripes on stripes things. I do not own a solid suit and I do agree that the fabric of this particular suit is kind of demanding, but where I am right now I do break one of the most important rules - I do stand up as too well dressed, regardless of stripes on stripes or what not. Just today I saw a couple of professors wearing suits that would never fit them in a million years, and most professors don't even try that. BTW, I do respect your opinion and I am very glad you are commenting.

So today I decided to go full dandy. I hope your respectful tone remains after the atrocious combinations that follow below. Jacket is Brioni, shirt is TM Lewin, and trousers are by Assobio, a very nice Chinese brand. Shoes are the same boring italian shoes that have been pictured many times - I only brought 3 pairs.


----------



## 96Dore

Suit: Boss "Parelli/Movie"
Shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt 
Cufflinks: Lapis stone with gold
Shoes: Hugo Boss "Carl" dress loafer
Socks: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## LawSuits

96Dore - (I hope I don't incur the wrath of the WAYWT gods by not posting what I am wearing), but I can't help but raise the issue of your collar choice. I am really puzzled by the spread collar look that you favor. You seem to have some nice stuff, and probably dress better than I do on most days (I often work alone in chinos and a button down) but I just don't get that collar and tie combo. I know you have addressed this before, but In My Humble Opinion, I think it ruins your outfits. Do you ever wear a collar that actually covers the part of the tie that goes around your neck? Would you be willing to give that a shot and see what it looks like? Does anyone else think the wide spread collar may not be the best choice? Again, it is just one man's opinion, but I wondered if I was the only one who thought this way.


----------



## ylkim30

LawSuits said:


> 96Dore - (I hope I don't incur the wrath of the WAYWT gods by not posting what I am wearing), but I can't help but raise the issue of your collar choice. I am really puzzled by the spread collar look that you favor. You seem to have some nice stuff, and probably dress better than I do on most days (I often work alone in chinos and a button down) but I just don't get that collar and tie combo. I know you have addressed this before, but In My Humble Opinion, I think it ruins your outfits. Do you ever wear a collar that actually covers the part of the tie that goes around your neck? Would you be willing to give that a shot and see what it looks like? Does anyone else think the wide spread collar may not be the best choice? Again, it is just one man's opinion, but I wondered if I was the only one who thought this way.


It could be the angle of the camera (it seems like he is shooting the picture from particularly low-angle). The fabric around the collar might not be visible if you look at it from eye-level.

Of course, if the tie fabric is visible at eye-level, you're going to need a much wider knot for that wide of a spread.


----------



## ylkim30

Bernoulli:

Is the Brioni a suit jacket? It looks a little too formal with the pants.


----------



## crocto

96Dore said:


> Suit: Boss "Parelli/Movie"
> Shirt: Polo Ralph Lauren
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks: Lapis stone with gold
> Shoes: Hugo Boss "Carl" dress loafer
> Socks: Charles Tyrwhitt


I like everything. The color combinations are great, esp with the socks.


----------



## Bjorn

LawSuits said:


> 96Dore - (I hope I don't incur the wrath of the WAYWT gods by not posting what I am wearing), but I can't help but raise the issue of your collar choice. I am really puzzled by the spread collar look that you favor. You seem to have some nice stuff, and probably dress better than I do on most days (I often work alone in chinos and a button down) but I just don't get that collar and tie combo. I know you have addressed this before, but In My Humble Opinion, I think it ruins your outfits. Do you ever wear a collar that actually covers the part of the tie that goes around your neck? Would you be willing to give that a shot and see what it looks like? Does anyone else think the wide spread collar may not be the best choice? Again, it is just one man's opinion, but I wondered if I was the only one who thought this way.


What's wrong with a spread or a cut away?

Point collars look cheap. IMO. I don't wear button down collars with ties...


----------



## Bjorn

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2011/12/tie-space.html?m=1


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr, Lovely as always. The scarf is shorter than your usual fare. Any particular reason? And for my money, I prefer to post here that you are my sartorial hero than in the thread devoted to it. That thread is eventually going to fade away, but I want a permanent statement, in an ever going thread, that I think you are the sartorial beacon that most should follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you mention today's scarf. I've never worn the scarf before - my late husband bought it in Paris, the first time that he was there - 1964. I am unsure whether or not he ever wore it - I do not remember him wearing it if he did, and it's quite a large sheet of silk - wrapped around my neck, it's folded into quarters.
> 
> As for being your sartorial beacon, I hope that I am a benevolent one - guiding you away from the rocks of questionable taste, rather than attracting you like a Lorelei to your sartorial doom :icon_smile_big:.
Click to expand...


----------



## bernoulli

nope, definitely not a suit jacket, and the whole idea was to mix levels of formality, hence the PS but no Tie, a cashmere jacket with skinny jeans in weird colors etc. I am just trying to make Jovan's head explode.  I got lots of compliments, but then again there is nobody really dressing well around here, other than very few exceptions.

And upr, you want to me lead into doom? No better company to share the Sartorial Styx than yourself. Lead away!

96dore: lovely suit. Liked evertyhing about it: peak lapels, faint pinstripes. really nice...



ylkim30 said:


> Bernoulli:
> 
> Is the Brioni a suit jacket? It looks a little too formal with the pants.


----------



## sp999

Jovan said:


> While I understand the desire for personal touches, these "conscious decisions" come off as mistakes borne of inexperience rather than someone who knowingly breaks the rules... yet knows how to do it.


This is a good point. I have read many style blogs on breaking a certain rule. But there are rules one has to follow on how to break this rule. If you break a rule without knowing how to do it, it will look off.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Yesterday's outfit:










Let's enhance the color with a flash:










MY EYES! Blinded by white and off-white surfaces!

Fairly bland but clean CBD. I let the tie do most of the work. Items of note:

* Blue suit, obviously. About to be phased out by a new one I'm finagling out of the store I work for. 

* Wool tie by Henry Carter. It's a long tie -- 62". I didn't ask for extra long tie, they just sent it to me that way. Luckily, I'm tall, but any longer and crocto and I would be in the same boat.

* BB cream colored pocket square. Going for a typical rough tie/smooth square thing here. 




emb1980 said:


> This just goes to show my colossal ignorance! I had posted a picture of this jacket before on the forum and one or two people referred to it as a sack, and I just parroted that back. There are indeed darts in there. I hadn't really made the connection that the presence of darts made something non-sack by definition. I did have my tailor taper the waist a bit more, which I almost always do as I have a 10-12" drop depending on who is doing the measuring. I am 90% sure there were darts on the jacket when I bought it, although my tailor took the jacket in more. The only other alteration was the sleeve length.


*"SACK SUIT" SIDEBAR:*

My understanding is that the modern (20th century) usage for "Sack" and "Sack Suit" goes back to the classic Brooks Brothers/JPress/very Ivy League design: Undarted jackets with a natural shoulder and single vent. Usually with three buttons, with the lapel rolled to fasten on the middle button. Plain front trousers.

Like this here:

Or unless I'm mistaken, this here:










Of the international sartorial traditions, the sack is America's primary contribution. On the other hand, it's a tradition that has passed out of the mainstream. The lack of shape and structure is a more relaxed, natural look, but it seems to have fallen by the wayside in favor of designs that do more to enhance male secondary sexual characteristics, i.e., padded shoulders and suppressed waists.

The internet's own Vox Sartoria goes into a deeper explanation of the history here. 

Of course the real takeaway here is *waist suppression by your trusty alterations tailor is a key part of looking good*. It's very rare to find something that fits off the peg. 90% of the time you're going to need a sleeve adjustment, but almost as often, you're going to need it brought in on the sides. Emb1980, if you're still reading, it looks like your tailor knows what he's doing.




> I asked the tailor for a medium break, but maybe cheating a





> _little_ on the full side. I'm 6'1", and I hate showing a ton of sock/leg if I cross my legs or bend them, so I try to get as much length as I can without it going to puddles. High breaks just don't work on me. I'm the same with sleeve length, and constantly have to fight my tendency to want everything too long. I am actually having my tailor take up the sleeves on almost all of the shirts in my closet right now about 1" due to this blind-spot on my part.


Ah yes. There's a deep aversion in the modern male psyche to looking like this:









(Pictured: From Thom Browne's recent "He-Man Woman Hater's Club" Collection)

to the point where some of us end up looking like this:










But the break in your pic actually looks to be less than full, and I think it hit the sweet spot. Overall, I tend to think that showing a little sock is okay -- you just want to avoid showing _skin_, which is one of the reasons why I switched to over-the-calf socks.

Which is not to say that there isn't such a thing as too short.









(Thom Browne is not amused by your giggling.)




> There is very little overhang on the shoulder when my arms are straight down. If I push in just below the shoulder seam with my arm straight down, I get maybe 1/8" of gap before hitting my natural shoulder. I have a tough time finding OTR jackets that fit me in the chest and the shoulders, but this one seemed pretty good when I bought it.


Looks great! Like I said before, things look to be in proportion, which is job 1. If you'd said there was a bit of overhang, even up to 1/2" or so, I would have been able to live with it. I think men's magazines like GQ have put out the idea that the shoulder MUST adhere to the natural shoulder like hand in glove, but I think in many cases, that's not necessarily optimal.












arkirshner said:


> I am hesitant to opine on aesthetics, at least without a bit of Scotch for inspiration.



I think I know the feeling. In fact, this post is brought to you by...








When your want your alcoholism overpriced and middle-of-the-road, think _Red Trolley Ale!_

Arkisrshner, glad to see you're still posting, and AA illustrations are a welcome and instructive addition to just about any discussion of men's clothing. Or of how to relax at a country club.




upr_crust said:


> A Monday morning re-run of what I wore to dinner Saturday night at Le Cirque.





upr_crust said:


>


You can barely see the self-stripe of the suit, but from what we can see it doesn't seem to be fighting with the stripe of the shirt. Same pattern in different scales = Win. Classically cut 6 x 2 (6 buttons, 2 actually button) that we just don't get to see enough of these days. Your grey is still my favorite, and a suit to which I aspire. (Oh yes, one day Excalibur will be mine!)



bernoulli said:


>


The suit is a black self-stripe, yes? For what it is -- sleek, low button stance, structured shoulder -- I actually like it. In fact, I think the suit makes such a powerful statement by itself, you could actually let it do most of the talking and tone down the other aspects of the outfit. It definitely looks like you were going for a nighttime kind of thing, and with that in mind, I think a simple white FC would have been more on target.

Meanwhile, the square does seems to be really coming out of nowhere -- not a hint of color repetition from anywhere (except maybe the links), not even tonal echoes to help out. I get the sprezz behind that, but I just feel that if you'd given into convention on this one, my eyeballs would have liked it more. Plus, I have a sneaky suspicion that it may just be a tricky PS on its own. That magenta is not going to be making a lot of friends.

The tie is interesting in that it's a city tie with a country color, but I think I'm okay with it -- I can even live with the dimple.

So with a white shirt and maybe a white pocket square, I think I've managed to turn you into a fair version of Chris Eigeman's character in the movie "The Last Days of Disco."














crocto said:


> Thanks for all your great feedback! I'm hoping what I'm wearing today will be more towards your liking.





crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt: Bloomingdales


In the words of Archie Bell and Drells, I think you need to do the Tighten Up! Things are looking a little drapey here, and the hem of the jacket (in the context of the picture) looks like it's coming past your thumb which tends to read as long. A the sides can be taken in to give you a little more of a waist and even a bit of shape to the bottom of the chest (like Emb1980 had done with his jacket), and although it is frowned upon in some iGent quarters, you can shorten the jacket too. For extra credit, I'd want to shorten and slim those sleeves. have you had any work on it already? 

Color-wise, there's a haze to the photo that's making the tone of the suit, the tie, and the shirt seem a bit samey. Ditching the vest to give the shirt more prominence and/or opting for a more darkly shaded tie might offer more contrast in what Flusser calls the "cynosure" (the focus) of shirt, tie, and suit.




Jovan said:


> Brown tie with black suit? Perish the thought! I agree it would look better with a blue suit.


Black suit, brown shoes? No. Black suit, brown tie? Game on, m-fer!




Jovan again said:


> I can't find fault with the second outfit apart from adjustable cuffs.





Jovan again said:


>


Like I said, I'm a prole. But if I can manage to correctly order a shirt from Luxire, I'll be big time all the way! 



96Dore said:


>


96Dore, I like it, even though I've begun to use my more vibrant ties less and less. (I seem to find that I like ties that you "look _into_" rather than ones that "project out," but that could change.) My only misgiving is the pocket square. To quote an iGent smartass I read once, "It looks like you've got a hole in your suit." I'm actually okay with a square with matching elements with a shirt, but I think I prefer it when the matching color is mixed in more of a melange.



upr crust said:


>


Solid brown tie = solid brown choice. 

And I'd also like to point out that Upr_Crust was WAY ahead of the pinned collar curve brought on by Skyfall. Sure, Craig collars were tab, but the look is essentially the same, and Upr_Crust has been rocking it for a good long time now. I consider pinned collars to be graduate-level work beyond even that of bow ties.



bernoull said:


>


Tiny squares! There EVERYWHERE!

It's like that light bulb trick where if I stare at the outfit long enough, and then look away, I still see tiny squares.

Also, with that pic on my monitor, it looks like your pocket square is phasing between dimensions.

Really, this type of casual outfit is just not in my wheelhouse, so it's execution may be flawless. I will say this: I think there might be a Ted Baker sales associate out there who's dying to show you some of their merchandise.



96dore said:


>





LawSuits said:


> Do you ever wear a collar that actually covers the part of the tie that goes around your neck?



He does kinda have a point, and I think this is where a double four-in-hand might come in handy. Or, just go for more conservative medium spread. In this pic, the gap is egregious. Otherwise, really solid stuff here.




96dore said:


>


Fun socks. Definitely not my thing. It's like you manage to build so much credibility with the top part, and then the bottom part kinda underminds it. But then again, far be it for me to assume the environment you work in. For all I know, your socks establish the proper joie de vivre and the top part of your suit comes along and ruins that.


----------



## bernoulli

Col. Mustard, observations duly noted. I have no idea if I want to look like anybody else though, so I will pass on the white PS (I don't own or plan to own one, in any case). I should have just went PS-less, a look I use more often than not.

Suit is a navy or midnight blue (I can never tell the difference between the two). Just dark blue, not black. The PS actually "talks" to the burgundy shoes (not shown), but again, should probably have gone without one.

As for the casual outfit, it was a dandy choice and I stand firmly by it. And now that I can pull-off multidimensional pocket squares, there is no stopping me (maybe Marv Wolfman will allow me to travel through Infinite Earths).



Col. Mustard said:


> The suit is a black self-stripe, yes? For what it is -- sleek, low button stance, structured shoulder -- I actually like it. In fact, I think the suit makes such a powerful statement by itself, you could actually let it do most of the talking and tone down the other aspects of the outfit. It definitely looks like you were going for a nighttime kind of thing, and with that in mind, I think a simple white FC would have been more on target.
> 
> Meanwhile, the square does seems to be really coming out of nowhere -- not a hint of color repetition from anywhere (except maybe the links), not even tonal echoes to help out. I get the sprezz behind that, but I just feel that if you'd given into convention on this one, my eyeballs would have liked it more. Plus, I have a sneaky suspicion that it may just be a tricky PS on its own. That magenta is not going to be making a lot of friends.
> 
> The tie is interesting in that it's a city tie with a country color, but I think I'm okay with it -- I can even live with the dimple.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Ya, the angle might be a little weird with 96dore but if the collar isn't covering the tie and it's not the angle then you really need a bigger knot. that doesn't look good at all if more than just the knot is showing. Otherwise though, it's a nice outfit.


----------



## sarim2

I am wearing blue jeans and black t-shirt.It is rainy day here and i am feeling so well.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and something new to the suit rotation.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - SFA
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## 96Dore

Suit: Boss "Gable/Vegas"
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: JZ Richards
Shoes: AE


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Col. Mustard, observations duly noted. I have no idea if I want to look like anybody else though, so I will pass on the white PS (I don't own or plan to own one, in any case). I should have just went PS-less, a look I use more often than not.
> 
> Suit is a navy or midnight blue (I can never tell the difference between the two). Just dark blue, not black. The PS actually "talks" to the burgundy shoes (not shown), but again, should probably have gone without one.
> 
> As for the casual outfit, it was a dandy choice and I stand firmly by it. And now that I can pull-off multidimensional pocket squares, there is no stopping me (maybe Marv Wolfman will allow me to travel through Infinite Earths).


Hey! If we are to continue name-dropping the comics greats I have two words for you all.

Jack.

Kirby.

:icon_smile:


----------



## 96Dore

Col. Mustard said: "Fun socks. Definitely not my thing. It's like you manage to build so much credibility with the top part, and then the bottom part kinda underminds it. But then again, far be it for me to assume the environment you work in. For all I know, your socks establish the proper joie de vivre and the top part of your suit comes along and ruins that.

Mustard...thanks for your feedback. You clearly have listened to your HR people as to how to give constructive criticism: "Now, when you give criticism, make sure to frame it within 2 compliments." :biggrin:

All joking aside, I enjoy your feedback because it provides value. When you give criticism, you always back up the reason why you think something doesn't work or the reasoning why an alternative works better. Often times around here (and more often at some other forums), people simply express displeasure in an outfit because it's not representative of their own style -- that type of feedback is not helpful.

Thanks for the input, particularly the playfully harsh stuff! ("Tiny squares! They're everywhere!":icon_smile_wink


----------



## LawSuits

96Dore - I was asking about your spread collar earlier, and then you post that pic of the green tie and what looks to be a perfect knot and collar -which shows none of the issues I was bringing up earlier and all looks fantastic, so I hope you accept my compliments. Maybe it was the picture angle or something in the earlier post - anyway, keep posting because I keep learning, which is why I came to these forums in the first place.


----------



## salgy

Some great looks lately gentlemen... Keep it up! 
Today:


BB everything, except AE PA's in black

i would also like to address the collar "issue" from a page or so ago, and especially the post about point collars looking bad. As a daily bow tie wearer, I find that spread collars create a "frame" around the bow that ends up looking almost comical... With a point collar, IMO, the points fall behind the bow, creating a better look... The good colonel is much better with photoshop than I am, maybe he can illustrate what I mean with a point collar...


----------



## 96Dore

LawSuits said:


> 96Dore - I was asking about your spread collar earlier, and then you post that pic of the green tie and what looks to be a perfect knot and collar -which shows none of the issues I was bringing up earlier and all looks fantastic, so I hope you accept my compliments. Maybe it was the picture angle or something in the earlier post - anyway, keep posting because I keep learning, which is why I came to these forums in the first place.


Thanks for your reply. I was never troubled by your comments yesterday, which I think were "dead on" with respect to that shirt/tie combination. The PRL shirt I was wearing has a particularly wide spread, and that combined with the 4iH knot, didn't work.


----------



## Jovan

salgy: Going to kindly disagree here. If the bow tie is the right shape, it can work perfectly well with spread collars. Just look at the well dressed people in black tie. Most are in English spread collars.


----------



## salgy

Jovan said:


> salgy: Going to kindly disagree here. If the bow tie is the right shape, it can work perfectly well with spread collars. Just look at the well dressed people in black tie. Most are in English spread collars.


as i said, it is all just my opinion... i have tried various spread & semi-spread collars (mainly at BB), and they just don't look right to me, something to do with the curvature of the collar & the curvature of bow that, to my eye, looks off... i don't know if any of the shirts i have tried on are considered English spread collars, might be something to look for in the future... i do like spread collars, and think they look the best with long ties, however, i wear a long tie maybe once a month, so the thought of buying a shirt that will get maybe 12 uses a year just doesn't make financial sense to me...

p.s. IMO, wing collars look the best with black tie...


----------



## Jovan

Like I said, it depends on the shape. I noticed that your bow appears to be rather wide. Something just a tad narrower, but still in proportion with everything else, would probably help.

Don't wear a wing collar with black tie unless it is tall, detachable, and has substantial wings. Most attached wing collars are so wimpy that you may as well be wearing a '90s-tastic band collar. The smartest option these days is to go with a spread collar for reasons of the added step of attaching their collar, stiff detachable collars aren't as comfortable, and the added expense of specialty laundry for them.


----------



## Spin Evans

Originally posted by Col. Mustard: "The internet's own Vox Sartoria goes into a deeper explanation of the history here."

Don't forget that there is another forum on here that delights in sack suits. 

(sorry, the cults of personality that worshipped Vox and the other seven or eight strong members was the reason why I left EDIT: _certain other communities_. BTW, love your commentaries, Colonel.)


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer
> Ledbury shirt
> Kent Wang pocket square
> J. Crew belt
> L.L.Bean flannels
> AE Verona


I know I'm a few pages late with this, but I'm doing some catching up after a bit of a break from the fora. Anyway, Jovan, bravo! This is by far my favorite outfit of yours ever to appear on these pages and I didn't want to let it pass without me saying so. Nice job all the way around!


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Don't wear a wing collar with black tie unless it is tall, detachable, and has substantial wings. Most attached wing collars are so wimpy that you may as well be wearing a '90s-tastic band collar. The smartest option these days is to go with a spread collar for reasons of the added step of attaching their collar, stiff detachable collars aren't as comfortable, and the added expense of specialty laundry for them.


I was just at a black tie event and you guys would have had strokes. Lots of guys in square toes, loafers, flannel suits, and hell one guy even was wearing loafers without socks.

Col. Mustard. Thanks for the tips, as always! I was planning on getting the jacket altered. Being 5' 3" even the short length jackets are still too long. The colors in my photos always come out much more muted than they are in real life.


----------



## upr_crust

"Blue and green should never be seen." - I obviously never got that memo, certainly not today.

Suit, shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason


----------



## bernoulli

I should coordinate with upr to never post anything after him...Oh well, here it goes.

Last two days I was teaching at the big auditorium for 400 students, so I chose to repeat the suit instead of wearing the DB. I don't usually wear light toned ties, but quite enjoyed the result of the first combo. I also indulged Jovan and Col. Mustard and chose something muted for the second day (light green shirt and green solid tie), but I felt sprezz-less. Of course it does not matter, as everybody still thinks I overdress for teaching. Does not matter though, as I am back crossing continents soon. Last pic was taken wearing thew overcoat as it was freezing here today.

As for Shaver, I was just following the lead on comic book greats and was not looking for any competition. But since you made such a blunt statement, I call your Jack Kirby and raise you one Joe Kubert (what can I say, I am a DC fan). I could also raise you one Will Eisner, but then again when it comes to these kind of legendary artists is there really any difference?


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> I know I'm a few pages late with this, but I'm doing some catching up after a bit of a break from the fora. Anyway, Jovan, bravo! This is by far my favorite outfit of yours ever to appear on these pages and I didn't want to let it pass without me saying so. Nice job all the way around!


Thanks, I appreciate it. 



crocto said:


> I was just at a black tie event and you guys would have had strokes. Lots of guys in square toes, loafers, flannel suits, and hell one guy even was wearing loafers without socks.


The footwear is one thing, but why even attend a black tie event if you're going to show up in a regular suit? Boggles the mind.


----------



## salgy

crocto said:


> I was just at a black tie event and you guys would have had strokes. Lots of guys in square toes, loafers, flannel suits, and hell one guy even was wearing loafers without socks.


The last black tie event I attended, I saw all of the above, plus OCBD's!


----------



## crocto

salgy said:


> The last black tie event I attended, I saw all of the above, plus OCBD's!


Yeah I saw those too.

To be fair I wasn't properly attired. I didn't have a tux on. I wore a white french cuff shirt, black suit, black tie, and J&M Meltons.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Okay, I hate to do this to you guys, but here's another chest shot.










Nothing much to talk about here. I look like your average nicer-end hotel concierge. The tie is bordering on being like the ones that I was carping about a few pages ago: a slim Brooks Brother's *mogador*. For those who don't know, mogador is a fabric with a pronounced twill (diagonal ribbing) that's usually a blend of silk with another material like cotton. It's often used in stripes with an alternating weave.









(Pictured: Mogador, a ribbed fabric. Not to be confused with _Mordo_r, impenetrable kingdom of evil.)

My tie is all silk, and although you can see the ribbing, but I think it's essentially a repp weave. The tie is a repp weave alternating with a plain weave.

Since my top is so boring, let's talk about shoes for a second.










(Also pictured: My "Fun Socks," Black Pantherellas.) 

I don't normally talk about shoes that often because I don't really care that much about them. I know this is heresy, but most of the time, I'd rather focus on the 97% of my body that I think most people are really looking at.

(Was that controversial? That wasn't controversial.)

This attitude might have to do with the fact that I'm bitter: I'm a tricky fit that has never found a pair of nicer shoes that have really worked. I've tried moving up from the bottom rungs to mid tier stuff like To Boot, Ferragamo (both shoes I sold!), and of course, Allen Edmonds, but none of them seemed to feel right, especially for what I'd be paying. So if I can't play, _screw it_, I'd rather buy a couple of new ties anyway.

My job requires that I wear only black shoes, and of the two in rotation, one is a disposable corrected grain cap-toed piece-of-crap, and the other is the pair above, Florsheim longwings that I bought in 1988. Yes, 1988.

These suckers are definitely showing their age. Some of the broguing has been damaged over the years, the insides have been worn down pretty well by my pronating heels, and those wrinkles across the toe box definitely aren't going anywhere. But really, I think these guys are looking more than presentable enough even after 25 years. Yay vintage!



bernoulli said:


> Col. Mustard, observations duly noted. I have no idea if I want to look like anybody else though, so I will pass on the white PS (I don't own or plan to own one, in any case). I should have just went PS-less, a look I use more often than not.


The comparison to Chris Eigeman was just an aside, but any of us could probably do a whole lot worse than to look like a character in a Whit Stillman movie. As far as the white pocket square goes, you're surely going to follow your own path, but I do think it's a good thing to have in your toolbox if only on general principle, like an adjustable Crescent wrench. (I.e., not only can it work on almost every bolt, but sometimes it's actually the best wrench for the job period.)



> As for the casual outfit, it was a dandy choice and I stand firmly by it. And now that I can pull-off multidimensional pocket squares, there is no stopping me (maybe Marv Wolfman will allow me to travel through Infinite Earths).


I would say that your pocket square, like Barry Allen, is desperately pleading for help as it phases out of this universe and into the breast pocket of Earth-3 Bernoulli (who dresses like an Ohio banker).



96Dore said:


>


That knot : That collar :: Something that fits nicely into something : Something that something fits nicely into



96Dore said:


> Mustard...thanks for your feedback. You clearly have listened to your HR people as to how to give constructive criticism: "Now, when you give criticism, make sure to frame it within 2 compliments." :biggrin:



Ah yes, the "criticism sandwich." Actually, when i was most recently in management training, they discouraged criticism sandwiches because the thinking now is that it dilutes the impact of the message. You must now make it clear in no uncertain terms: "You suck."



> All joking aside, I enjoy your feedback because it provides value. When you give criticism, you always back up the reason why you think something doesn't work or the reasoning why an alternative works better. Often times around here (and more often at some other forums), people simply express displeasure in an outfit because it's not representative of their own style -- that type of feedback is not helpful.
> 
> Thanks for the input, particularly the playfully harsh stuff! ("Tiny squares! They're everywhere!":icon_smile_wink


Thanks 96dore! Much appreciated.



salgy said:


> Some great looks lately gentlemen... Keep it up!
> Today:
> 
> BB everything, except AE PA's in black
> 
> i would also like to address the collar "issue" from a page or so ago, and especially the post about point collars looking bad. As a daily bow tie wearer, I find that spread collars create a "frame" around the bow that ends up looking almost comical... With a point collar, IMO, the points fall behind the bow, creating a better look...* The good colonel is much better with photoshop than I am, maybe he can illustrate what I mean with a point collar...*












For me, bow ties are a very classic look, and my favorites are the classic patterns: Regimental stripes and the Churchill dots. This one has what looks like a Hermes or Ferragamo pattern, so it doesn't completely compute with me. But you know what? Screw that, I like the way it droops in the first pic -- it has personality. I'm on board. The only other thing I can think to say here is I probably would have tried on few a silk pocket squares while putting this together to see if I could give the tie something to work with. The tv fold is classic, and with the bowtie, very Harry Crane...










But in the context of a such a friendly, country-fied outfit (with soft tweed and bow tie with a bit of droop), it feels a little austere.

Up through 2010, I wore a tv fold in everything. Suits, blazers, you name it. If I had owned a Members Only jacket, I would have worn a tv fold in the breast pocket of it.



Spin Evans said:


> Originally posted by Col. Mustard: "The internet's own Vox Sartoria goes into a deeper explanation of the history here."
> 
> Don't forget that there is another forum on here that delights in sack suits.
> 
> (sorry, the cults of personality that worshipped Vox and the other seven or eight strong members was the reason why I left EDIT: _certain other communities_. BTW, love your commentaries, Colonel.)


Thanks, Spin! I linked to Vox's post because I thought he covered the ground that I didn't in a tight package. There was also another post from Ask Andy here that I thought was pretty good, but just said the same things I did.

But yeah, the Trad forum at Ask Andy is probably the most vital idea exchange for the whole Ivy/Preppy/Trad thing on the internet. In fact, I was surprised that emb1980, a pretty regular poster there, was a little fuzzy on the sack suit terminology. On the other hand, the lack of precise suit jargon didn't hurt him when it came to putting his outfit together. At. All.



crocto said:


> Col. Mustard. Thanks for the tips, as always! I was planning on getting the jacket altered. Being 5' 3" even the short length jackets are still too long.


I'll bet. Your situation is tricky, but not insurmountable. If you're going retail and you have a little money to work with, some brands like Theory run a little shorter across the board. And like I said, you always have the recourse of shortening the hem on a jacket if you need to. The conventional wisdom is that if a jacket is too long, 1) it throws off the proportions by putting the waist of the jacket (which is largely determined by where the button that fastens) lower than where it should be, and 2) the longer hem shortens your leg line. Shortening the hem can help fix 2, but not so much 1; however I think the waist can sit in a _range_ of locations in relation to the body and still look okay.

Sorry for over-answering a question you didn't even ask.



bernoulli said:


> Last two days I was teaching at the big auditorium for 400 students, so I chose to repeat the suit instead of wearing the DB. I don't usually wear light toned ties, but quite enjoyed the result of the first combo. I also indulged Jovan and Col. Mustard and chose something muted for the second day (light green shirt and green solid tie), but I felt sprezz-less. Of course it does not matter, as *everybody still thinks I overdress for teaching.*


Sounds like they're underdressed for learning! (Or...regular people. )



>


I know I can probably speak for Jovan when I say *Thanks for thinking of us!*

So it looks like you went kinda heavy on the satin ties for this trip. Like I've said before, I own a couple. And dressers whose opinions I respect a lot have been know to wear them.

(Yeah, yeah, trotting out this again.)

But a word of caution: Satin ties are the sartorial equivalent of a rhinestone. With their sheen and dramatic simplicity, they can be a very fancy, elegant look. But in the wrong hands, they can read as cheap. I think context is important; I think your dark, sleek cut suit is a step in the right direction, and I think wearing it in the evening is definitely the right time of day for it. But as some random guy on the internet who you don't know from adam except for the fact that you know I can dress like a hotel concierge, let me just advise you to exercise care in application.




> As for Shaver, I was just following the lead on comic book greats and was not looking for any competition. But since you made such a blunt statement, I call your Jack Kirby and raise you one Joe Kubert (what can I say, I am a DC fan). I could also raise you one Will Eisner, but then again when it comes to these kind of legendary artists is there really any difference?


Yes, especially when it comes to inking. Herb Trimpe scratching a smiley face in a block of cheese with his fingernail is better than some instances of Jack Kirby inked by Colletta. /nerd


----------



## upr_crust

Something with which to end the work week - a new tie, and a four-pattern mash-up.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Olifter

upr crust, I am curious. I know you work on Wall Street. If I may ask, what is your work environment like? By that I mean you must be the best dressed there. Does everybody, or anyone, dress as well? is there a dress "code" or requirement?


----------



## upr_crust

Olifter said:


> upr crust, I am curious. I know you work on Wall Street. If I may ask, what is your work environment like? By that I mean you must be the best dressed there. Does everybody, or anyone, dress as well? is there a dress "code" or requirement?


My work environment is officially "business casual", though of late there has been a trend towards more senior members of staff dressing a bit more formally than they had when business casual was first made official. That being said, I'm also in IT, which is not the most fertile of areas for sartorial splendor - technicians aren't usually very interested in their attire.

As for "best dressed", that would be an entirely subjective judgment, but I have gotten compliments similar to that from management on both the IT and the business sides of the division, so I guess I might be guilty of that particular crime.


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> As for Shaver, I was just following the lead on comic book greats and was not looking for any competition. But since you made such a blunt statement, I call your Jack Kirby and raise you one Joe Kubert (what can I say, I am a DC fan). I could also raise you one Will Eisner, but then again when it comes to these kind of legendary artists is there really any difference?


These are worthy names bernoulli, but Kirby's value is not only as an artist (which is not to say his dynamic stylised approach doesn't make an illustration of a man smoking a pipe look like *the* most exciting action, and don't even get me started on the 'crackle') but also as _the_ greatest ideas man in the history of the genre. Kirby rules!



Col. Mustard said:


> Yes, especially when it comes to inking. Herb Trimpe scratching a smiley face in a block of cheese with his fingernail is better than some instances of Jack Kirby inked by Colletta. /nerd


Cheeky! Vince was a sterling inker.

D. Bruce Berry and Mike Royer weren't bad at the task of shining Kirbys pencils either.


----------



## GenteelCountryman

upr_crust said:


> That being said, I'm also in IT, which is not the most fertile of areas for sartorial splendor - technicians aren't usually very interested in their attire.


upr_crust, of all the men I knew in IT when I was in the corporate world, none were well dressed as you. Finance and Admonistration, yes. Operations, maybe. IT.....no.


----------



## salgy

Colonel, not quite what i had in mind... i was hoping that you were going to take one of 96's spread collars from the previous page and the bow i posted & *prove* with out a shadow of a doubt my point about how much better a point collar looks with a bow tie... when you didn't, i fired up photoshop to do it myself, got all the way done and you know what, i kind of liked how it looked :biggrin2:...

so, my question to is, are those considered the (seemingly) elusive "English" spread collars Jovan was referring to?

for your viewing "pleasure" today: 
everything (including braces) is BB... not shown AE PA's in black

save it... i know; my tie is hideous, my tie is shiny... but i was joining the wife for our 20 week ultrasound... my guess was girl, so i wore my only baby pink tie and carried a baby blue on with me in case i was wrong... luckily i was right, and didn't have to break the other tie out... i was quite pleased with the knotting job i was able to achieve! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jovan

"English spread" is about 5" point to point. There's also 6" ones sometimes called a "Londoner" by American retailers.

Actually, as far as pink ties go, that one isn't bad. Usually it's the solid ones that make me think "Easter Bunny's hired thug". All you need to do is smooth the dimple out a bit.

Congrats on the baby girl.


----------



## Olifter

upr_crust said:


> My work environment is officially "business casual", though of late there has been a trend towards more senior members of staff dressing a bit more formally than they had when business casual was first made official. That being said, I'm also in IT, which is not the most fertile of areas for sartorial splendor - technicians aren't usually very interested in their attire.
> 
> As for "best dressed", that would be an entirely subjective judgment, but I have gotten compliments similar to that from management on both the IT and the business sides of the division, so I guess I might be guilty of that particular crime.


Thank you. That is interesting. I know it's subjective, but you probably are guilty. You, on occasion, wear something that I wouldn't wear, but that doesn't mean I don't like it. Perhaps that is because whatever you wear, it resonates class.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> "English spread" is about 5" point to point. There's also 6" ones sometimes called a "Londoner" by American retailers.
> 
> Actually, as far as pink ties go, that one isn't bad. Usually it's the solid ones that make me think "Easter Bunny's hired thug". All you need to do is smooth the dimple out a bit.
> 
> Congrats on the baby girl.


I would tend to judge the spread more on the degree of the angle of aperture rather than any measurement point-to-point. However it is not an exact science by any means, with much variance between manufacturers.

FWIW - 96's collar is a little too spread to be considered (by me) as _standard_ English spread, although this may be mitigated by the gap between the root of the collar points (which looks almost as if the top button has been left undone).

*

Salgy* - Congratulations! :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

This is true. Collar band height, tie space, and point length also affect the slope.


----------



## salgy

Jovan said:


> "English spread" is about 5" point to point. There's also 6" ones sometimes called a "Londoner" by American retailers.


Thanks... i will have to go on the hunt this weekend



Jovan said:


> Congrats on the baby girl. :smile:





Shaver said:


> *Salgy* - Congratulations! :icon_smile:


thanks guys


----------



## HamilcarBarca

I wore this today to church. What do you folks think?


----------



## bernoulli

Col., I posted some weeks ago about buying 10 ties and a couple of scarves in Hangzhou, and they are being used more out of curiosity than anything. I quite like the effect, though.

Shaver, yes, Kirby rules. However, I am a DC fan myself and most of Kirby's greatness was on Marvel - his unchecked immense energy brought some intereting things to DC but nowhere near at the level of his stuff at Marvel. But again, not a competition - Kirby indeed rules. As for the inking debate, I don't particularly care, as the printing quality of those comics were so crap that I am able to enjoy his artistry on its own merits without resorting to nitpicking of inkers - most of the jobs were rushed in any case.

upr, as a shoes man myself - oh Col., there goes my respect, nothing you ever write will be read again! -, bravo! The CJ really deserve a place in the great upr's wardrobe.



Shaver said:


> These are worthy names bernoulli, but Kirby's value is not only as an artist (which is not to say his dynamic stylised approach doesn't make an illustration of a man smoking a pipe look like *the* most exciting action, and don't even get me started on the 'crackle') but also as _the_ greatest ideas man in the history of the genre. Kirby rules!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr, as a shoes man myself - oh Col., there goes my respect, nothing you ever write will be read again! -, bravo! The CJ really deserve a place in the great upr's wardrobe.


Bernoulli, please have some compassion for the Colonel, since his feet are configured at odds with conventional shoe-making - it is not lack of desire for better shoes, it is the dearth of comfort from them from which he suffers. For myself, I seem to be the Blood Type A with regard to footwear - a universal recipient - I always seem to find shoes that can fit my feet. Now my only problem is to find space for all the shoes that I would like to buy, and the monetary wherewithal to fund the purchases.


----------



## Col. Mustard

upr_crust said:


> Something with which to end the work week - a new tie, and a four-pattern mash-up.


Ah yes, the mini #1 stripe. Sigh. I will say this: I had actually bought this very tie and I did like it very much -- the red, of course, is a very rich, deep shade of red and the fineness of the yellow stripe takes it away from the prep school look, raises the ante on the dressiness, and in my opinion, makes it a better tie for suits -- but I exchanged it because I already have a regular prep school-looking #1 in the same colors, and the redundancy seemed a little indulgent.

Meanwhile, the patterns seem to be getting along just fine. (The windowpane isn't actually reading on the full body pics, but I think I can extrapolate.) The four pattern combo is like the _souffle_ of menswear -- so much can go wrong so easily -- but you pulled it off gracefully.



salgy said:


> Colonel, not quite what i had in mind... i was hoping that you were going to take one of 96's spread collars from the previous page and the bow i posted & *prove* with out a shadow of a doubt my point about how much better a point collar looks with a bow tie... when you didn't, i fired up photoshop to do it myself, got all the way done and you know what, i kind of liked how it looked :biggrin2:...


Sorry about that, Salgy. Like I've said before, my photoshop is mspaint, and my little drawing was my attempt to illustrate how lame my image manipulation skills really are.



salgy said:


> for your viewing "pleasure" today:
> everything (including braces) is BB... not shown AE PA's in black


Did that pic come out sideways on everybody's computer? Here, let me try to fix it for you:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Argh! See what I mean -- no skills.



> save it... i know; my tie is hideous, my tie is shiny... but i was joining the wife for our 20 week ultrasound... my guess was girl, so i wore my only baby pink tie and carried a baby blue on with me in case i was wrong... luckily i was right, and didn't have to break the other tie out... i was quite pleased with the knotting job i was able to achieve! :icon_cheers:


Another mini stripe BB#1?? All right, are you guys conspiring against me via PM?

(For anyone who doesn't know, I was complaining about this type of tie a few pages ago.)

Actually, I don't mind the tie that much -- I think mid-grey and pink, even shiny pink, go well together. I'm hoping you went with a white pocket square to finish things off.

But screw clothes, it sounds like you've got some important things going on in your life right now. On the other hand, if it had been a boy, you could point to the ultrasound as his first igent fit pic.









(Expected comment from Styleforum: "Dude, your umbilical is way too matchy.")



Olifter said:


> [Re: Upr Crust] Thank you. That is interesting. I know it's subjective, but you probably are guilty. You, on occasion, wear something that I wouldn't wear, but that doesn't mean I don't like it. Perhaps that is because whatever you wear, it resonates class.


The great things about Upr Crust is not just his outfits, but _the way_ he contributes to the online menswear community. He's probably the most constructive contributor out there: His outfits are always fully documented, he's always open to questions about them, and the only thing more consistent than his consistent postings is his consistent good nature.

Hypothetically speaking, years from now when internet archaeologists are excavating the remains of the online igent phenomenon, Upr Crust will be held up as one of the key figures. He'd be the topic of someone's PhD.



HamilcarBarca said:


> I wore this today to church. What do you folks think?


What I like: I think the pants are fine, the jacket pattern and overall fit is okay, and the square looks tucked well.

What I'm not quite in love with:

* The easiest callout is the sleeves. They're too long. You want to have about 1/4" to 1/2" showing when your arms are hanging down like that.

* Although the pants are fine, I think they're creeping up on being too full.

* The soft tweed of the outfit and the color of the pants put it in the country (i.e., _casual_) category, but the shirt (being white with a medium spread) seems incongruously citified. (But kudos on the way the collar points extend to the edge of the jacket lapel.) I would have gone for a blue in this case; maybe an end-on-end fabric (a fabric that's a little rougher, a little less genteel), maybe a blue OCBD.

* I'm of two minds about the tie: It looks like a red wool knit, and I ain't got nuthin' against a red knit. But against the white shirt and in the neighborhood of the other muted greys and browns of the outfit, it seems a little overwhelming. I'm picturing it with the blue shirt, and in my mind's eye, it might work a little better in that context.

* *Tough love ahoy*: Ditch the hat. Or at least give us a pic without it. On such a young guy, it seems incongruous and a little costume-y, like you're playing dress up. Guys who wear hats LOVE their hats, and I get that, but from what I can see of things, I think that you're better off without it.

* And watch out for that shoelace, you might trip!



bernoulli said:


> Col., I posted some weeks ago about buying 10 ties and a couple of scarves in Hangzhou, and they are being used more out of curiosity than anything. I quite like the effect, though.


Then go in peace with your satin ties, my brother. (And by "go" I don't mean leave, I mean "continue on.") Besides, the flash made the ones in your pics look extra wet, which might have skewed things.



> upr, as a shoes man myself - oh Col., there goes my respect, nothing you ever write will be read again!


Just reply to my posts with a "bt;dr" ("bad taste; didn't read").



upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, please have some compassion for the Colonel, since his feet are configured at odds with conventional shoe-making - it is not lack of desire for better shoes, it is the dearth of comfort from them from which he suffers.


FINALLY! Someone who understands! God knows I could easily rationalize spending north of $500 dollars on shoes. (Ex.: "They're the _foundation_ of your outfit," "They'll last your entire lifetime," "Just LOOK at the artistry/craftsmanship,l" etc., etc.) But until I go bespoke, I'm not sure when I'll ever be shoe-positive.



upr said:


> For myself, I seem to be the Blood Type A with regard to footwear - a universal recipient - I always seem to find shoes that can fit my feet.


How nice for you. [Grumble, grumble.]

Okay, I'm writing this on St. Patty's Day, so excuse the lack of green from yesterday's outfit.

















Items of note:

* Hartmarx suit under the Claiborne label. Grey bird's eye. The pleated pants with this suit are awesome. The jacket has VERY flat, constructed shoulders and is a smidge too short, but I still haul it out every so often.

* The collar is popping out, probably because I quickly threw the jacket back on to take the pick after work last night. Even so, my collars points don't extend as far as I'd like. HamilcarBarca, if you're reading, this was the wrong way of doing what you did right.

* The tie is a 4" wide Izod. Suck it, #menswear!


----------



## Jovan

That birdseye pattern is awesome, and seems to be underrated here in the States. Is the main tie colour blue?


----------



## Col. Mustard

It's black, but there's a blue stitch where it transitions into the tan.


----------



## upr_crust

The beginning of another week - bad weather this afternoon, a new tie, and beater shoes.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via DeNatale, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Mezlan
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> The beginning of another week - bad weather this afternoon, a new tie, and beater shoes.
> 
> Suit & tie - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via DeNatale, NYC
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Mezlan
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Weatherproof


My two personal favorites on this outfit? The cufflinks/tie combo and how damn shiny even your "beater" shoes are!


----------



## Argon

I've been mulling over last week's posts by Alan and YR about tonal and colour contrast between jacket and trousers, and thought I'd have a go at seeing whether I could crack the more difficult lighter top / darker bottom combination. I had to choose lighter shoes as the trousers are a dark chocolate brown, and, had I selected equally dark (or darker) shoes, there'd have been very little contrast.














































For any budding watch fiends, this is a standard modern version of the hesalite crystal Speedmaster 'Moonwatch', reference 3570.50.00.

As always, any critique much appreciated.

Edit: Specifically, are the socks too garish?

I posted a similar outfit last year and received generally positive views, so I'm fairly confident it all works quite well. I did make a few tweaks though based on that feedback (trousers too long; socks too dark), but I am unsure as to whether I've overdone it on the socks.


----------



## Argon

upr_crust said:


>


This is a great combo - very fresh.


----------



## crocto

Argon said:


> I've been mulling over last week's posts by Alan and YR about tonal and colour contrast between jacket and trousers, and thought I'd have a go at seeing whether I could crack the more difficult lighter top / darker bottom combination. I had to choose lighter shoes as the trousers are a dark chocolate brown, and, had I selected equally dark (or darker) shoes, there'd have been very little contrast.
> 
> Edit: Specifically, are the socks too garish?


Those shoes are great. I've honestly been looking for a pair like those. Could I trouble you for their info?

The socks are not garish at all. Having bold socks just adds a layer of personality to your attire.


----------



## Argon

Thanks crocto.

The shoes are Cheaney Walbrookes. I can't seem to find them on the Cheaney site though, so perhaps they no longer make them...?

It might be worth checking around the various retailers for some old stock though.

https://www.cheaney.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I like it, Argon. The lighter shoes keep it from cutting you in half too much, and it helps that the particular shades of the jacket and trousers work very well together.

Is the shirt an oxford or a pinpoint? It seems a little smooth in the big picture. In combination with the silk (grenadine? fina or grossa?) tie and the worsted jacket, that means you have a limited range of subdued textures, which I find more suited to fairly "city" combinations -- I like bold textures in this kind of more casual rig. That's nitpicking, though.

Socks aren't really my bag, but I think these are pretty well deployed -- first of all, the colors work really well. Fun socks with a serious suit seems a little forced -- a little like all of the fun in the outfit has run down and puddled in the shoes, but since the rest of this rig isn't humorless they work. 

Upr, I like everything, but I think that square isn't quite right. Something with some more yellow in it would have been cool.

Col. Mustard, count me in as a fan of birdseye -- but, for whatever reason, I don't really like nailhead. I also like barleycorn tweeds -- I saw a lovely blue one this weekend that would have been a cool "country" twist on the navy blazer.


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> My two personal favorites on this outfit? The cufflinks/tie combo and how damn shiny even your "beater" shoes are!


Thank you. The shoes may not be the best, but when I have occasion to wear them on a non-rainy day, I get them shined.



Argon said:


> This is a great combo - very fresh.


I normally wear the tie in question against a stronger blue shirt than the last wearing, and with a blue suit - it makes a very spring-like impression.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> IUpr, I like everything, but I think that square isn't quite right. Something with some more yellow in it would have been cool.


I tried three different pockets squares with this tie, all of which had a strong yellow element, and unfortunately, all were too bright and light in balance with the shirt/tie, and against the suit - hence the compromise candidate.


----------



## 96Dore

It's not my favorite, but neither is Monday!

Suit: BB (Olive or grey? You tell me)
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: Zegna
PS: Boss


----------



## srmd22

Col. Mustard said:


> What I like: I think the pants are fine, the jacket pattern and overall fit is okay, and the square looks tucked well.
> 
> What I'm not quite in love with:
> 
> * The easiest callout is the sleeves. They're too long. You want to have about 1/4" to 1/2" showing when your arms are hanging down like that.
> 
> * Although the pants are fine, I think they're creeping up on being too full.
> 
> * The soft tweed of the outfit and the color of the pants put it in the country (i.e., _casual_) category, but the shirt (being white with a medium spread) seems incongruously citified. (But kudos on the way the collar points extend to the edge of the jacket lapel.) I would have gone for a blue in this case; maybe an end-on-end fabric (a fabric that's a little rougher, a little less genteel), maybe a blue OCBD.
> 
> * I'm of two minds about the tie: It looks like a red wool knit, and I ain't got nuthin' against a red knit. But against the white shirt and in the neighborhood of the other muted greys and browns of the outfit, it seems a little overwhelming. I'm picturing it with the blue shirt, and in my mind's eye, it might work a little better in that context.
> 
> * *Tough love ahoy*: Ditch the hat. Or at least give us a pic without it. On such a young guy, it seems incongruous and a little costume-y, like you're playing dress up. Guys who wear hats LOVE their hats, and I get that, but from what I can see of things, I think that you're better off without it.
> 
> * And watch out for that shoelace, you might trip!


Honestly, I think this critique is a little to picky, although it does raise some good points. Except for the sleeves and the shoelaces, which are valid points, the rest of the outfit is fine. The tie is fine, it pops nicely, and the texture goes with the outfit. There is no rule about wearing an ocbd with a tweed coat, and that collar is fine. A very wide spread would be odd, but that is not that wide. Col Mustard is right in that a more subdued tie color with a button down would be more cohesive in from a trad perspective, but that perspective can be indulged in endlessly on the Trad waywt thread. This is not that thread. The hat is quirky in the modern era, but it is not at all inappropriate, and there is no reason why a young person cannot wear a hat. The length of the pants are fine, and how I prefer them-- again, it is a trad thing to have them riding up, and I think that it looks silly. In fact, a little break is also acceptable. So I would greatly temper the above criticisms.

Again, if you were coming at it from a purely Trad point of view, then yes all of that would need to be fixed (plus you would need to get rid of the pleats and put in some cuffs, another goofy Trad theory), but from a casual dress perspective, no, it doesn't.


----------



## Trip English

HamilcarBarca said:


> I wore this today to church. What do you folks think?


Not bad. I agree with a few of the points Col made.

The sleeves could do with some shortening and the collar of the shirt as well as the color could be better suited to the country style the jacket projects.

The tie looks fine as far as the detail of the photo is transmitting, though some work on the knot might be worth your trouble.

Most of my criticism, however, is reserved for the hat and trousers. I strongly agree that the hat is, unfortunately, difficult to pull off for a young man. A shame as I've often thought about "getting into hats" myself, but there are certain articles of clothing that, even among the well turned-out, are nearly impossible to pull off.

The trousers are wide enough in the leg and full enough in the break that they can't form a good leg line which is crucial for dress trousers. By addressing the break and possibly tapering them slightly you can achieve a straighter line as opposed to the hourglass shape they currently have. This is not major surgery and shouldn't cost much.

Also, try finding a place with some better light so you camera can capture more detail. Or add additional detail shots.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Srmd22:

I read that critique as being a medium-sized objection to the white shirt, and a minor one for the spread collar. That particular tweed seems a little wild for such a refined shirt -- I like rough tweeds with rough shirts. It doesn't bother me, but I see where he's coming from.

I don't think the tie "pops," but that's a good thing. I've no problem with HB's tie -- I actually like it -- but I think it's not so good for something to pop out. That's why I wouldn't wear the hat, but I'm not much of a hat guy -- I pull on a wool watchcap.


----------



## Jovan

It's a shame hats are seen as so "eccentric" now. They are actually quite useful.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Col. Mustard said:


> What I like: I think the pants are fine, the jacket pattern and overall fit is okay, and the square looks tucked well.
> 
> What I'm not quite in love with:
> 
> * The easiest callout is the sleeves. They're too long. You want to have about 1/4" to 1/2" showing when your arms are hanging down like that.
> 
> * Although the pants are fine, I think they're creeping up on being too full.
> 
> * The soft tweed of the outfit and the color of the pants put it in the country (i.e., _casual_) category, but the shirt (being white with a medium spread) seems incongruously citified. (But kudos on the way the collar points extend to the edge of the jacket lapel.) I would have gone for a blue in this case; maybe an end-on-end fabric (a fabric that's a little rougher, a little less genteel), maybe a blue OCBD.
> 
> * I'm of two minds about the tie: It looks like a red wool knit, and I ain't got nuthin' against a red knit. But against the white shirt and in the neighborhood of the other muted greys and browns of the outfit, it seems a little overwhelming. I'm picturing it with the blue shirt, and in my mind's eye, it might work a little better in that context.
> 
> * *Tough love ahoy*: Ditch the hat. Or at least give us a pic without it. On such a young guy, it seems incongruous and a little costume-y, like you're playing dress up. Guys who wear hats LOVE their hats, and I get that, but from what I can see of things, I think that you're better off without it.
> 
> * And watch out for that shoelace, you might trip!


Thanks for the honest input, Col Mustard.

* I agree on that. I'll fix it when I get some spare cash to burn on tailoring.

* Again, I agree that the cut is a bit full.

* Most of my shirts were being dry cleaned. That was the only one available. Normally I try to stay away from white shirts.

* Duly noted.

* I don't have pictures of the same outfit but I took some close up pics.

Without hat:









With hat:









That's a piece I found while thrifting. I think it's from the 60s. I only wear my cover when I'm outdoors, it always goes off indoors unless I'm at home. Does the hat look like an affection, too tacky, too young to wear one? What do you think?

* That was quickly fixed after taking that photo


----------



## Jovan

If I could ever find a thrifted hat in my size, I'll get back to you.  Evidently, my noggin is way too big.


----------



## Trip English

Often in pictures the hats look good (because I think, in general, a well fitting hat looks good), but walking around in real life they tend to stick out on younger guys. I have a good friend who's a milliner in NYC and he's always urging me to start wearing hats. They always look terrific when I'm trying them on, but as soon as I'd step out onto the streets I may as well be wearing spats.

I agree with Jovan, though. They're both attractive _and_ useful. Maybe if they started selling homburgs with sports logos on them we'd see a wider adoption.


----------



## Jovan

^ Hah! Sadly that may be quite accurate.


----------



## upr_crust

As the owner of a homburg, I prefer mine without sports logo, but I do see the marketing logic behind the comment. 

For myself, my hat-wearing was promulgated by necessity - a bald pate and a New York winter do not work well together, and I do not look good in knit caps (as practical as they my be).


----------



## Jovan

Knit caps don't have a brim. Unless they do. But those look even sillier.


----------



## Flairball

I usually post in the Trad forum, but thought I'd drop this here, too, today.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> If I could ever find a thrifted hat in my size, I'll get back to you.  *Evidently, my noggin is way too big.*


I will leave it to someone with greater wit than I to make comment here. :redface:


----------



## Jovan

You disappoint me.

"Everyone knows how big his head is without knowing hat size or seeing a picture."

"No hat can hold the sheer ego of that young hotshot."

Better still:

"Stop humblebragging about how smart you supposedly are."


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Trip English said:


> Maybe if they started selling homburgs with sports logos on them we'd see a wider adoption.


That still would not do it... Far too difficult to tell for certain whether it actually is on backwards.


----------



## crocto

Hats, like the retro stuff on Mad Men, always seem like a good idea. Until you realize that Bogart is dead, Mad Men is a TV show, and everyone is looking at you wondering if you missed your stop at Willoughby.


----------



## Col. Mustard

crocto said:


> ...and everyone is looking at you wondering if you missed your stop at Willoughby.


Nice.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

upr_crust said:


> The beginning of another week - bad weather this afternoon, a new tie, and beater shoes.
> 
> Suit & tie - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via DeNatale, NYC
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Mezlan
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Weatherproof


I hope you don't take this as a knock in anyway but I'm sort of disappointed in the white shirt. I've really been enjoying your outfits and the color selection for them is always excellent and then with it just being a white shirt it almost feels underwhelming compared to your other outfits. It's weird too because there was a thread recently asking what was wrong with white shirts and I defended white shirts but now I finally understand where people were coming from when they said they don't like white dress shirts. Like I said, it just seems sort of bland compared to the other combinations you've come up with. I hope you don't take it as an insult or anything. :smile:


----------



## Col. Mustard

Today's pic:










Items of note:

* I can't believe I'm still wearing this suit. If you guys could see it, you'd demand that I hand in my igent card. In low light, I think it looks okay because the cut is basically good for my frame. But I was just noticing while looking in the bathroom mirror how some of the seams are wavy and the fabric is looking worn.

* Knit tie from Lands End. I think this tie is a prone to snag under the best of circumstances. But add the fact that the fingertips of my left hand are callused from playing guitar, and, well, as a wise man once told me, you have to learn to "embrace the wabi-sabi."



upr_crust said:


>


The suit -- Love it.
The shirt -- Great.
Cufflinks - Very nice.
PS - No prob.
Shoes - For beaters, they look terrific.
Raincoat -- A true classic, unimpeachable.
Scarf -- Natty.
Hat -- Debonair
The tie -- Excuse me, I think I hear the telephone ringing. I'll be right back.



Argon said:


> As always, any critique much appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Specifically, are the socks too garish?


So let me get this straight: Pocket squares are effete and affected, but THIS is okay?



>


ORLY?



>


Colors are great. Pants look terrific. Sleeves are right on. Knot tied very well, you've seem to have that mastered. Shoes are sharp. Those socks are definitely where the socks should be located.

The only thing I'd call out is that the jacket seems a little tight: Tension at the button, what looks like a little bowing of the lapels around the chest. Last year there was a poster at this message board with a build very similar to yours that had a few different jackets, and although a couple of them may have been on the small side, some of them fit really great. If I think back, I can remember...remember...._remember..._



Col. Mustard said:


>


Wow, so much younger then, weren't we? For example, I felt like I could use the phrase "Full of Win" and not sound like a hack.

In any case, I think that blue plaid was one of your better fitting jackets with a kinder cut, and in the photos, I think you can see a real difference. I don't think the brown one is horrible, but you may want to think about letting it out a little.

What are your thoughts on this? Does it _feel_ a little snug? Is there any appreciable difference on your end between the jackets?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Col. Mustard, count me in as a fan of birdseye -- but, for whatever reason, I don't really like nailhead.


For the sake of clarification, I wanted to offer some pictures of nailhead and birdseye fabrics to show the difference. When I put in a google image search of "*Nailhead suit*," one of the picks that popped up was this:








That's me, in the same suit from my most recent pic upthread. (I'd recognize those neck folds anywhere.) I had posted this in a thread where a guy was asking about nailhead suits for his wedding, and I incorrectly identified my suit as a nailhead. But it's actually a birdseye.

A necro-thread from 2006 on this very message board demonstrates the difference pretty succinctly:



dah328 said:


> Black/white nailhead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/white birdseye:


Thank you dah328, wherever you are.



96Dore said:


> It's not my favorite, but neither is Monday!


Speaking of Nailheads, that looks like a nailhead suit. Or an end-on-end. Okay, now I'm getting confused.

In any case, I like what you did here, my chest shot brother. I really like the tie. I want to find fault with the pocket square for for being a second dotted item, but I like the colors too much (and the way the dots in the square seem to refer to shirt) to put up much of a fight. Nice job.



srmd22 said:


> Honestly, I think this critique is a little to picky, although it does raise some good points. Except for the sleeves and the shoelaces, which are valid points, the rest of the outfit is fine. The tie is fine, it pops nicely, and the texture goes with the outfit. There is no rule about wearing an ocbd with a tweed coat, and that collar is fine. A very wide spread would be odd, but that is not that wide. Col Mustard is right in that a more subdued tie color with a button down would be more cohesive in from a trad perspective, but that perspective can be indulged in endlessly on the Trad waywt thread. This is not that thread. The hat is quirky in the modern era, but it is not at all inappropriate, and there is no reason why a young person cannot wear a hat. The length of the pants are fine, and how I prefer them-- again, it is a trad thing to have them riding up, and I think that it looks silly. In fact, a little break is also acceptable. So I would greatly temper the above criticisms.
> 
> Again, if you were coming at it from a purely Trad point of view, then yes all of that would need to be fixed (plus you would need to get rid of the pleats and put in some cuffs, another goofy Trad theory), but from a casual dress perspective, no, it doesn't.


1. My beef with the tie had less to do with the texture and more to do with the color. That's a pretty aggressive red, and I felt it might work better in a less contrasting context. Something a little more like this:










2. You're right, there's no rule about an ocbd with a tweed coat, and in fact, my first suggestion wasn't an OCBD but an end-on-end. Moreover, I wouldn't say that a tendency towards cohesiveness in coordination is a Trad characteristic, but simply a general guideline for classic tailored clothing.

3. "The hat is quirky in the modern era, but it is not at all inappropriate, and there is no reason why a young person cannot wear a hat." I'd say it's inappropriate if he doesn't want to be quirky.

4. My comments about the pants had to do with the fullness, not the length.

5. Thanks for reminding me that this wasn't the Trad thread. I post over there so often, (and I wear so many Trad outfits in general), I sometimes forget where I am. Now if you'll excuse me, I have some ordering from Vineyard Vines to attend to.



Flairball said:


> I usually post in the Trad forum, but thought I'd drop this here, too, today.


Carrying over from my last bit of comments, I don't know if that's Trad, but it's certainly cohesive. I imagine Flairball walking through the English countryside wearing a flat cap. I like that look.

I also like the hacking (slanted) pockets. A nice touch that you don't see much these days.

* * *

In other news, I received my Luxire custom shirt today. Hopefully I can figure out how to get a few decent fit pics of it for a future post.


----------



## upr_crust

Oh, dear, if Mon Colonel didn't like yesterday's tie (I suspect on the grounds of being too loud), I can't imagine what today's tie will do to his sensibilities. Oh, well . . .

Members' reception at the Frick this evening - drawings from the Clark Art Institute, Williamstown.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - T & A
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## 96Dore

Suit - BB
Shirt - Boss 
Tie- Ralph Lauren Purple Label


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Col. Mustard said:


> ]
> For the sake of clarification, I wanted to offer some pictures of nailhead and birdseye fabrics to show the difference. When I put in a google image search of "*Nailhead suit*," one of the picks that popped up was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me, in the same suit from my most recent pic upthread. (I'd recognize those neck folds anywhere.) I had posted this in a thread where a guy was asking about nailhead suits for his wedding, and I incorrectly identified my suit as a nailhead. But it's actually a birdseye.
> ...
> Speaking of Nailheads, that looks like a nailhead suit. Or an end-on-end. Okay, now I'm getting confused.


Here's something that's come in handy for me, though some of the names have changed, and there are quite a few weaves I've only seen on pre-'50s vintage.

https://putthison.com/post/39481897609/learning-basic-patterns-and-weaves-if-youre


----------



## crocto

So I got a knit tie from JAB for $9 and honestly I have no idea how to wear one! So I did what's in the photo. Can you wear a knit tie with a suit? The square end did make me feel a little '80s though.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB


----------



## Topsider

^ Not loving the spread collar or the skinny lapels, and you need a pocket square...but the tie looks fine.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing wrong with a knit tie and suit. (Except perhaps at the office.) Not sure where you're getting an '80s vibe, though. Flat end knit ties have been around for quite a few decades now.

Make sure you keep your jacket closed when standing up.


----------



## Bjorn

crocto said:


> So I got a knit tie from JAB for $9 and honestly I have no idea how to wear one! So I did what's in the photo. Can you wear a knit tie with a suit? The square end did make me feel a little '80s though.
> 
> Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: JAB


Looks good.


----------



## Spin Evans

crocto said:


> So I got a knit tie from JAB for $9 and honestly I have no idea how to wear one! So I did what's in the photo. Can you wear a knit tie with a suit? The square end did make me feel a little '80s though.
> 
> Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: JAB


I personally believe a knit tie works best with sport coats and the like, but it's not at all a bad look here. I like your shirt's collar and the fact that the points hit under the jacket; however, those points are also a half inch or so longer than your lapels. It may look less severe with the coat buttoned. Also, I encourage you to tighten your cuffs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome Spring (and not a moment too soon . . .)

Suit - BB GF
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
PS - no name brand
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Argon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I like it, Argon. The lighter shoes keep it from cutting you in half too much, and it helps that the particular shades of the jacket and trousers work very well together.
> 
> Is the shirt an oxford or a pinpoint? It seems a little smooth in the big picture. In combination with the silk (grenadine? fina or grossa?) tie and the worsted jacket, that means you have a limited range of subdued textures, which I find more suited to fairly "city" combinations -- I like bold textures in this kind of more casual rig. That's nitpicking, though.
> 
> Socks aren't really my bag, but I think these are pretty well deployed -- first of all, the colors work really well. Fun socks with a serious suit seems a little forced -- a little like all of the fun in the outfit has run down and puddled in the shoes, but since the rest of this rig isn't humorless they work.


Thanks for the very helpful input, YR - and eloquently put, as always.

I agree with you about preferring bold textures with this sort of style.



Col. Mustard said:


> So let me get this straight: Pocket squares are effete and affected, but THIS is okay?


There we have it - my lack of sartorial consistency and dearth of intellectual rigor exposed for all the world to see :icon_jokercolor:
What can I say... perhaps the wearing of adventurous socks will somehow assist me - in a gradual and coy fashion - towards higher levels of pocket square comfort.



Col. Mustard said:


> The only thing I'd call out is that the jacket seems a little tight: Tension at the button, what looks like a little bowing of the lapels around the chest.


You're right - the jacket is a little tight. I'm ever the optimist, though, and I expect to lose a few pounds this month.


----------



## crocto

Topsider said:


> ^ Not loving the spread collar or the skinny lapels, and you need a pocket square...but the tie looks fine.


I don't think the labels are all that skinny. I don't own any pocket squares yet sadly but thanks for the tips!



Jovan said:


> Nothing wrong with a knit tie and suit. (Except perhaps at the office.) Not sure where you're getting an '80s vibe, though. Flat end knit ties have been around for quite a few decades now.
> 
> Make sure you keep your jacket closed when standing up.


They just seemed very big in the '80s. I work at a library so dress code is all over the place. I was at home and wanted you all to see the shirt more clearly. Thanks for the tip though!



Bjorn said:


> Looks good.


Thank you!



Spin Evans said:


> I personally believe a knit tie works best with sport coats and the like, but it's not at all a bad look here. I like your shirt's collar and the fact that the points hit under the jacket; however, those points are also a half inch or so longer than your lapels. It may look less severe with the coat buttoned. Also, I encourage you to tighten your cuffs. :icon_smile_big:


Yeah I only have one sport coat and it needs tailoring. Yeah that collar is really spread. I normally wear a half Windsor with it and it doesn't look so spread but I do see your point. Ah, yes, floopy cuff. It's honestly something I don't even think about so thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## 96Dore

Suit: Boss
Tie: Kent Wang navy grenadine
Shirt: David Donahue
PS: Kent Wang linen (white with navy edge)
Cufflinks: Tiffany & Co. silver cubes


----------



## Jovan

crocto: The lapels are just over the threshold of being on the skinny side. They look maybe a hair over 2.5". More importantly, your choice of collar looks disproportionately large in comparison. Try a semi-spread if you insist on those lapels. But also, I noticed Charles Tyrwhitt has Tailored Fit and Classic Fit suits with moderate width lapels. Something about 3" wide has more versatility when it comes to the collars and ties you can wear with it.

The shirt should be part of a cohesive whole, there's no need to show it off to us. People will often see you standing with your jacket buttoned during the day. That and it just allows us to get an idea of the fit.

Half-Windsor isn't necessary just because it's a spread collar. "Filling the collar space" is one of those myths bandied about by the likes of Mens Wearhouse and J.C. Penney and such. Some of the best dressed men in the last century wore a four in hand knot regardless of the collar shape. Now, some will argue that a bigger man may want to consider a larger knot, but you appear to be young and slender.


----------



## srmd22

Haven't had much time to post lately, but I don't want to fall into the camp of criticizers who never show their own examples. Here's today:



















Harris tweed SC
BB ocbd and tie
polo chinos
AE shoes and belt


----------



## MTM_Master?

96Dore said:


> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Boss
> Tie- Ralph Lauren Purple Label


Suit looks great. Appears to be a good fit from what I can see. I really like the tie, but I am not sure how it feel about it paired with the almost monochromatic colors of your suit and shirt- I always enjoy a little color to provide variety to the eye.


----------



## MTM_Master?

96Dore said:


> Suit: Boss
> Tie: Kent Wang navy grenadine
> Shirt: David Donahue
> PS: Kent Wang linen (white with navy edge)
> Cufflinks: Tiffany & Co. silver cubes


Really like this one. Is the suit grey or do I see shades of brown?


----------



## 96Dore

MTM_Master? said:


> Really like this one. Is the suit great or do I see shades of brown?


Thanks. The suit is a dark grey, but under the light it does appear to have some brown in it.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Jovan said:


> Half-Windsor isn't necessary just because it's a spread collar. "Filling the collar space" is one of those myths bandied about by the likes of Mens Wearhouse and J.C. Penney and such. Some of the best dressed men in the last century wore a four in hand knot regardless of the collar shape. Now, some will argue that a bigger man may want to consider a larger knot, but you appear to be young and slender.


This was really interesting to read! I have always preferred a wide tie knot with a wider collar, but then again none of my collars are all that wide and the 4iH is my go to knot. For some reason, I do think a wider tie knot looks better in a wide collar, as a function of proportions. Should I train my eye differently??


----------



## 96Dore

MTM_Master? said:


> Suit looks great. Appears to be a good fit from what I can see. I really like the tie, but I am not sure how it feel about it paired with the almost monochromatic colors of your suit and shirt- I always enjoy a little color to provide variety to the eye.


This tie is tough. It's basically a black and silver weave, which can be tricky to coordinate. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jovan

MTM_Master? said:


> This was really interesting to read! I have always preferred a wide tie knot with a wider collar, but then again none of my collars are all that wide and the 4iH is my go to knot. For some reason, I do think a wider tie knot looks better in a wide collar, as a function of proportions. Should I train my eye differently??


You are free to do as you wish, but I find the full Windsor in particular doesn't look very good no matter what the collar. Try a double knotted four in hand, also known as a Prince Albert. It retains the free-spiritedness (I'm just making up **** here, bear with me) of the four in hand.


----------



## MTM_Master?

96Dore said:


> This tie is tough. It's basically a black and silver weave, which can be tricky to coordinate. Any suggestions?


I have the same problem with black and silver ties. I think it could well with a navy suit. I suppose you could also wear it with a black suit as well, if you own one, but that might be a little harder to wear as black is hard to match with black sometimes.


----------



## Bjorn

MTM_Master? said:


> This was really interesting to read! I have always preferred a wide tie knot with a wider collar, but then again none of my collars are all that wide and the 4iH is my go to knot. For some reason, I do think a wider tie knot looks better in a wide collar, as a function of proportions. Should I train my eye differently??


I agree a larger knot sometime fits better with a spread, though ideally the larger knot is made through the tie being more substantial, more lining etc, rather than with a full Windsor. But the full Windsor is in no way inferior to a double four in hand. It's simply more symmetrical, for better or worse. The half Windsor is not inferior to the four in hand, in the same way.

If anything, I find the double four in hand a poor substitute for a thicker tie. It is susceptible to the same criticism the full Windsor often gets. I think it tends to 'round' a little too much.


----------



## Topsider

The cut of the tie has as much to do with how full the knot is as the knot itself. I have some ties that are wider at the point where the knot is made, creating a very full knot even with a simple FIH - perfectly adequate to fill the tie-space in the typical spread-collar shirt.


----------



## Bjorn

Topsider said:


> The cut of the tie has as much to do with how full the knot is as the knot itself. I have some ties that are wider at the point where the knot is made, creating a very full knot even with a simple FIH - perfectly adequate to fill the tie-space in the typical spread-collar shirt.


Yes, it's the construction rather than the knot.


----------



## poorboy

96Dore said:


> Suit: Boss
> Tie: Kent Wang navy grenadine
> Shirt: David Donahue
> PS: Kent Wang linen (white with navy edge)
> Cufflinks: Tiffany & Co. silver cubes


Is that a 3" or 3.5" grenadine?


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> crocto: The lapels are just over the threshold of being on the skinny side. They look maybe a hair over 2.5". More importantly, your choice of collar looks disproportionately large in comparison. Try a semi-spread if you insist on those lapels. But also, I noticed Charles Tyrwhitt has Tailored Fit and Classic Fit suits with moderate width lapels. Something about 3" wide has more versatility when it comes to the collars and ties you can wear with it.
> 
> The shirt should be part of a cohesive whole, there's no need to show it off to us. People will often see you standing with your jacket buttoned during the day. That and it just allows us to get an idea of the fit.
> 
> Half-Windsor isn't necessary just because it's a spread collar. "Filling the collar space" is one of those myths bandied about by the likes of Mens Wearhouse and J.C. Penney and such. Some of the best dressed men in the last century wore a four in hand knot regardless of the collar shape. Now, some will argue that a bigger man may want to consider a larger knot, but you appear to be young and slender.


I see your points on the lapels and collar width. Being a short guy I have fairly broad shoulders so traditional, classic, or whatever suits tend to make me look like a linebacker and those suits tend to have the wider lapels. For example, the Fitizgerald cut from Brooks Brothers fits me perfectly right off the rack with correct shoulders and lapel width.

I am awful at tying a four-in-hand. The knot always comes out small, off-center, and won't stay up (tieagra?). I also can't get the alignment correct on the double four-in-hand/Prince Albert. That's why I usually go with the half Windsor.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical:

Suit and shirt are, of course, impeccable. The square is sort of a problem -- it's a little too bold and graphic. Nothing wrong with a strongly-defined graphic square, but I think this one is a little on the sparse side. Tucked in further, and I might not have even noticed. 

96Dore:

My favorite of what you've posted so far. The limited color palette works well (because it's navy), and you've used a very difficult shirt with aplomb.

srmd22:

Nice. I've seen you pair this tie with a pink OCBD before. It's okay, but I think the two pinks together aren't as interesting as the pink would be with a blue shirt -- solid or unistripe OCBD would be choice. If you were to go blue unistripe, white linen in the pocket would calm things down a little. An Argyll & Sutherland tie would be great here. Bottom half looks good. Is the navy of the trousers that shade IRL? It works, but if it's too much darker, it'll tend to cut you in half in a way a mid-to-dark gray wouldn't (one that's obviously darker than the jacket, but not too dark for those shoes).

No pictures today, but I wore a red-and-black tatersall BD with a brown flannel jacket, paisley square, tan moleskins, and burg longwings.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> I see your points on the lapels and collar width. Being a short guy I have fairly broad shoulders so traditional, classic, or whatever suits tend to make me look like a linebacker and those suits tend to have the wider lapels. For example, the Fitizgerald cut from Brooks Brothers fits me perfectly right off the rack with correct shoulders and lapel width.
> 
> I am awful at tying a four-in-hand. The knot always comes out small, off-center, and won't stay up (tieagra?). I also can't get the alignment correct on the double four-in-hand/Prince Albert. That's why I usually go with the half Windsor.


All it takes is practice, my friend. Here's a little trick that works with most ties: You know those seams where it is stitched together? Centre the back of your neck between those seams when first putting it on. Usually the length will be just about right once it is tied. To create a nice dimple at the end, gently pull the sides of the tie blade with both hands. If you want an arch in the tie knot, do this last step and final tightening parallel to the ground. Hope this helps.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and not a moment too soon.

Suit - Paul Stuart (Phineas Cole)
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie & collar pin - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> sartoriallytactical:
> Suit and shirt are, of course, impeccable. The square is sort of a problem -- it's a little too bold and graphic. Nothing wrong with a strongly-defined graphic square, but I think this one is a little on the sparse side. Tucked in further, and I might not have even noticed.


1. I usually untuck my squares a little for photos just to show the pattern. This square stayed neatly tucked other than for the photo. 
2. My mommy made this square for me, so you better check yoself before you wreck yoself.


----------



## 96Dore

poorboy said:


> Is that a 3" or 3.5" grenadine?


It's the 3.5 but it measures about 3.25.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical said:


> 1. I usually untuck my squares a little for photos just to show the pattern. This square stayed neatly tucked other than for the photo.
> 2. My mommy made this square for me, so you better check yoself before you wreck yoself.


Speaking as somebody whose mom has made him more than a few items of clothing, I can assure you that that one factor makes them above reproach -- and if they're a little attention getting, that's for the better, because it makes easier to brag about how talented / awesome she is. :icon_viking:

I don't sweat rearranging the square for fit pics -- often, I'm hiding part of a square that doesn't work in my pocket, so if I pull it out then I have to mess with it again.


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and not a moment too soon.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart (Phineas Cole)
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie & collar pin - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center


A non-BB suit! I was beginning to wonder  I really like the style elements of the suit-hacking pockets plus peak lapels are a nice look. Nice waist suppression as well. I also love the socks-I may get some purple myself now. I generally would wear my tie maybe 1 inch longer-but that is just me!


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> A non-BB suit! I was beginning to wonder  I really like the style elements of the suit-hacking pockets plus peak lapels are a nice look. Nice waist suppression as well. I also love the socks-I may get some purple myself now. I generally would wear my tie maybe 1 inch longer-but that is just me!


The suit was a "crime of opportunity" - it was on sale last summer at Paul Stuart, and I had never had a single-breasted suit with peak lapels before. The hacking pockets, and the general silhouette were all just extras in the bargain.

As for the socks, they were also an impulse buy, at my local branch of Syms, when it was still in business - a la recherche des magasins si tellement bon marche perdu . . .


----------



## Jake Genezen

Upr_crust, is the stripe in your shirt lilac and is your tie navy?


----------



## upr_crust

Jake Genezen said:


> Upr_crust, is the stripe in your shirt lilac and is your tie navy?


Yes on both counts - track stripes in the shirt are a light purple (a more reddish purple than lilac, but similar), and the tie is definitely navy (as are the braces).


----------



## okmokm

*First try, what do you think?*

First try, let me know what you think

__
https://flic.kr/p/8577831125

Sorry for the crappy phone picture. It's a cheap navy sports coat with a grey cardigan (even though it looks brown) and white shirt. The tie is a darkish purple and the pants are an off white. The shoes are inexpensive double monk straps.

Also what do you think of these pants? I am not sure if they are too dark to go with the navy blazer.

__
https://flic.kr/p/8577831319

p.s. how do you upload pictures directly? I couldn't figure it out


----------



## OrsonWelles00

okmokm said:


> First try, let me know what you think
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8577831125
> 
> Sorry for the crappy phone picture. It's a cheap navy sports coat with a grey cardigan (even though it looks brown) and white shirt. The tie is a darkish purple and the pants are an off white. The shoes are inexpensive double monk straps.
> 
> Also what do you think of these pants? I am not sure if they are too dark to go with the navy blazer.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8577831319
> 
> p.s. how do you upload pictures directly? I couldn't figure it out


Depends, you can host it on the site by the insert image button when creating a reply. (It's next to the globe with the red X, it's a picture with a tree and uploading it or if it's already hosted on another site like flickr, photobucket,etc. you can just use img tags such as







with the link in between them. The link has to be a direct link to the image though, not to a photostream like your links are.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

okmokm said:


> p.s. how do you upload pictures directly? I couldn't figure it out


Welcome to the forum!

Don-t-know-how-to-post-pictures-Quick-look-here!


----------



## Jovan

im in ur fashion forum, invadin with trads














































Brooks Brothers popover (Courtesy of our own Steve Smith)
Timex Weekender strap
J. Crew surcingle
Lands' End Casual Chino
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## okmokm

Here's a try with pictures included
















What do you think


----------



## poorboy

New tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical, the socks/drapes matching is next level. I think a paisley square in the blue family (either navy or light blue) would have elevated the top half a little bit.

Jovan, you know you're cool. The popover and bit loafers are a cool spin on a totally classic look.

okmokm: The gray trousers work with the navy jacket. The black shoes don't work with the white pants. I might have reservations about the jacket fit -- but I'm not willing to say anything for sure based on those photos. It would be nicer with contrasting buttons. The plain satin tie doesn't do much for me, especially in such an otherwise sparse outfit. Would be better with a light blue shirt, and the sweater is incongrous with an otherwise pretty formal rig. It's an awful lot better than the first fit I posted.

poorboy: It's minimal, but it works well enough. I'd be wearing more color, but that's just me. The matte finish on the tie is polarizing me -- I can't tell if it's perfect, or a little off.

Here's me, today, doing nearly the thing I critiqued srmd22 for doing yesterday -- but my stripes are clashing a little bit. Oh well, live and learn. Please don't waste time making me aware of my awful tie knot -- I took it off before remembering to take a picture, and didn't have time to re-tie it properly.


----------



## okmokm

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> okmokm: The gray trousers work with the navy jacket. The black shoes don't work with the white pants. I might have reservations about the jacket fit -- but I'm not willing to say anything for sure based on those photos. It would be nicer with contrasting buttons. The plain satin tie doesn't do much for me, especially in such an otherwise sparse outfit. Would be better with a light blue shirt, and the sweater is incongrous with an otherwise pretty formal rig. It's an awful lot better than the first fit I posted.


Thanks for the tips. Regarding the jacket, The picture does make it look like there is more extra fabric than there really is. Unfortunately to get something that fits my body type the stomach always is larger than I like and usually cannot be tapered as far as I want. This jacket fits better than any I've tried so far and the alterations did wonders compared to how it originally fit. I can fit about a fist between my body and the button before it gets tight which is the rule that I have been told regarding fit. I'll post a better body shot later to see what you think.


----------



## upr_crust

Channeling my inner Easter Egg (tis the season), even though it is spring in NYC only calendrically, not meteorologically.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Ferragamo
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Selentino


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Channeling my inner Easter Egg (tis the season), even though it is spring in NYC only calendrically, not meteorologically.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Ferragamo
> Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
> Hat - Selentino


I think this is my favorite of yours this week. It's a shame most folks won't get to see those braces! Oh well. Is the suit a grey birdseye?


----------



## MTM_Master?

poorboy said:


> New tie.


I like this. To me, it screams "simple, yet refined". I once read (may have been Flusser?) that the pattern scheme of one's jacket and tie should, to some small extend, coordinate and that the shirt can/should provide a different pattern-case in point you have a solid (jacket) striped (shirt) solid (tie) scheme that I think nails that concept. What color is the tie-I see either grey or brown but hard to tell.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


For some reason, I am not crazy about the tie here (and not because of the knot!  ). I wonder what a light colored tie would look like with this same outfit? To me the deep navy of the tie brings out the black in your jacket which completely contrasts the colors of your shirt. That being said, you dressed no less than 900% better than me the other day-and today for that matter. What color trousers did you wear with this?


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> I think this is my favorite of yours this week. It's a shame most folks won't get to see those braces! Oh well. Is the suit a grey birdseye?


The suit fabric is a very small-scale birdseye, and I walk around my office without my jacket on, so many have seen the braces (and I've received one favorable comment already).


----------



## poorboy

MTM_Master? said:


> I like this. To me, it screams "simple, yet refined". I once read (may have been Flusser?) that the pattern scheme of one's jacket and tie should, to some small extend, coordinate and that the shirt can/should provide a different pattern-case in point you have a solid (jacket) striped (shirt) solid (tie) scheme that I think nails that concept. What color is the tie-I see either grey or brown but hard to tell.


Thanks MTM. It's grey. I'm glad I found a tie to go with the gingham.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MTM_Master:

First of all, thanks very much for the compliment -- I think you're overstating things a little bit (just a tiny bit :icon_viking, but I'm flattered. I wore navy cords. I'm wary of pairing a light tie with a light jacket, but I'll probably give it a shot next time I pull this out. I like wearing dark ties with light jackets, and light ties with dark jackets, because I think it's a tiny bit more striking than dark tie / dark jacket.

In that vein, here's today's rig, with a slightly light tie. I'm breaking a (minor) rule here by pairing an OCBD and a DB suit. It's untraditional to wear a BD collar with a DB suit, but it's a tradition I'm willing to break from time to time. Is it weird that I don't think I'd pair a buttondown shirt with an SB peak lapel suit, but I'd do it here? I think the knit tie goes a ways towards making it work, but this would have been leagues better if I had brown suede shoes instead of the black captoe oxfords I wore here.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

It seems that Mr. Shirt should be spending a little more quality time with Mrs. Iron (not only in this instance, but previous outfits you've posted, as well) and if you will be wearing a tie, don't forget to slip in some collar stays!

Otherwise, tie and shirt, to my eye, appear a little too casual to wear w/ DB, peaked lapel jacket, tie knot needs some work, and the PS colors do not work for me w/ the remainder of the outfit (though points for the puff.)

Go back and take a look at upr_crust's posts in this thread. Shirt's always impeccably pressed, tie knot is always spot on, etc. He's obviously been dressing well for years, and these details come naturally to him. It's a matter of practice, and of course as with anything, the only way to get in good practice is to practice doing it _correctly_. Work on getting the details right, even though it may seem cumbersome and a chore. With repetition, it will begin to come naturally.

(Upr also has a keen sense of color, and what works well together. This is not something that can be learned through rote practice, but it also can be learned.)



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> MTM_Master:
> 
> First of all, thanks very much for the compliment -- I think you're overstating things a little bit (just a tiny bit :icon_viking, but I'm flattered. I wore navy cords. I'm wary of pairing a light tie with a light jacket, but I'll probably give it a shot next time I pull this out. I like wearing dark ties with light jackets, and light ties with dark jackets, because I think it's a tiny bit more striking than dark tie / dark jacket.
> 
> In that vein, here's today's rig, with a slightly light tie. I'm breaking a (minor) rule here by pairing an OCBD and a DB suit. It's untraditional to wear a BD collar with a DB suit, but it's a tradition I'm willing to break from time to time. Is it weird that I don't think I'd pair a buttondown shirt with an SB peak lapel suit, but I'd do it here? I think the knit tie goes a ways towards making it work, but this would have been leagues better if I had brown suede shoes instead of the black captoe oxfords I wore here.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Checkerboard 13 said:


> It seems that Mr. Shirt should be spending a little more quality time with Mrs. Iron (not only in this instance, but previous outfits you've posted, as well) and if you will be wearing a tie, don't forget to slip in some collar stays!
> 
> Otherwise, tie and shirt, to my eye, appear a little too casual to wear w/ DB, peaked lapel jacket, tie knot needs some work, and the PS colors do not work for me w/ the remainder of the outfit (though points for the puff.)
> 
> Go back and take a look at upr_crust's posts in this thread. Shirt's always impeccably pressed, tie knot is always spot on, etc. He's obviously been dressing well for years, and these details come naturally to him. It's a matter of practice, and of course as with anything, the only way to get in good practice is to practice doing it _correctly_. Work on getting the details right, even though it may seem cumbersome and a chore. With repetition, it will begin to come naturally.
> 
> (Upr also has a keen sense of color, and what works well together. This is not something that can be learned through rote practice, but it also can be learned.)


I hope Mrs. Iron kept her maiden name, because otherwise I can't condone that kind of behavior. :icon_viking:

You're right that I'm lazy about ironing, but it's exacerbated by my habit of taking photos in the evening. That's also the cause of the screwed-up PS, which had gotten pushed down and pulled back up in a hurry. That said, a little more precision would do me some good.

Can't put collar stays in the shirt, because it has a buttondown collar -- that makes it even less formal, of course.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I hope Mrs. Iron kept her maiden name, because otherwise I can't condone that kind of behavior. :icon_viking:
> 
> You're right that I'm lazy about ironing, but it's exacerbated by my habit of taking photos in the evening. That's also the cause of the screwed-up PS, which had gotten pushed down and pulled back up in a hurry. That said, a little more precision would do me some good.
> 
> Can't put collar stays in the shirt, because it has a buttondown collar -- that makes it even less formal, of course.


Mrs. Iron had to keep her maiden name, as a hyphenate would never do. (What woman do you know, who would want to go by the name of "Mrs. Iron-Shirt?")

And I see that I did not read your post carefully. My apologies. That is indeed a button down. (...And it indeed does not work well at all with the peaked lapel jacket... nor does the tie, for that matter, IMHO.) 
That shirt and tie combo (with a little help from Mrs. Iron) should be right at home with a blazer or perhaps a casual tweed jacket.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Another church fit. I don't have a pocket square because this sportcoat is western styled, being in Texas, I see it as appropriate. Usually I don't try to wear any head-wear unless I'm in a suit and going to church or if it's weather appropriate. Today it was very windy so I felt it was OK to wear it.










Seeing the picture I think the coat is a little bit long.


----------



## emb1980

HamilcarBarca said:


> Another church fit. I don't have a pocket square because this sportcoat is western styled, being in Texas, I see it as appropriate. Usually I don't try to wear any head-wear unless I'm in a suit and going to church or if it's weather appropriate. Today it was very windy so I felt it was OK to wear it.
> 
> Seeing the picture I think the coat is a little bit long.


The coat is maybe a bit long for me, and the sleeves seem just a touch uneven. It may just be the way you're standing, but not only do I only see shirt cuff on your right, it looks like the right sleeve of the jacket is around your radial styloid (thumb-side wrist bump) while your left is at the base of your thumb.

I'm FAR from expert, so take that for the little its worth.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Checkerboard 13:

I actually think I'm very likely to repeat the tie and shirt with a light yellow square, navy blazer, and tan linen trousers. With that suit... Not so much.

I might just have to chalk it up to living and learning. 

HamilcarBarca,

The jacket is a little long, and seems shoulder-y. That makes it a little bit '30s or '40s in my eyes, and the hat plays well with that. I don't like french blue shirts with yellow ties much at all.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

emb1980 said:


> The coat is maybe a bit long for me, and the sleeves seem just a touch uneven. It may just be the way you're standing, but not only do I only see shirt cuff on your right, it looks like the right sleeve of the jacket is around your radial styloid (thumb-side wrist bump) while your left is at the base of your thumb.
> 
> I'm FAR from expert, so take that for the little its worth.


Yeah, it's easily a bit long. I'm looking in the mirror now and both arms are showing a bit of cuff, it's the way I'm standing.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Checkerboard 13:
> 
> I actually think I'm very likely to repeat the tie and shirt with a light yellow square, navy blazer, and tan linen trousers. With that suit... Not so much.
> 
> I might just have to chalk it up to living and learning.
> 
> HamilcarBarca,
> 
> The jacket is a little long, and seems shoulder-y. That makes it a little bit '30s or '40s in my eyes, and the hat plays well with that. I don't like french blue shirts with yellow ties much at all.


What kind of tie would you recommend with french blue shirts? I wanted to try something new, I've always done red ties with it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

HamilcarBarca said:


> What kind of tie would you recommend with french blue shirts? I wanted to try something new, I've always done red ties with it.


Um, I don't really like french blue shirts that much in general. With bright ties (like crimson or yellow) they strike me as belonging to the same '90s business culture as Matt Damon's character in _The Informant!_

Flusser pairs them nicely with darker red ties. If I wanted to buy a shirt that "reads" as medium blue, I'd probably get a blue-and-white stripe.


----------



## upr_crust

It's already spring, calendrically, but we're still expecting snow this afternoon and evening in NYC. Arghhhhh.

Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop 
Shoes - BB
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> It's already spring, calendrically, but we're still expecting snow this afternoon and evening in NYC. Arghhhhh.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
> Shoes - BB
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
> Hat - Weatherproof


I really like this- what a great example of how to combine patterns harmoniously-I count 5! (including socks)


----------



## MTM_Master?

HamilcarBarca said:


> Another church fit. I don't have a pocket square because this sportcoat is western styled, being in Texas, I see it as appropriate. Usually I don't try to wear any head-wear unless I'm in a suit and going to church or if it's weather appropriate. Today it was very windy so I felt it was OK to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the picture I think the coat is a little bit long.


Hi there!

In general, I like this outfit. As has been said before, the fit is perhaps not ideal, but not terrible either.

I don't mind the shirt and tie, but I'm not sure it supports your complexion. Because of your darker skin tone and your dark hair, you have what Flusser would consider a "low contrast complexion". Because of this, you might look your best in colors that don't have a lot of contrast. In this case, the yellow tie is quite contrasting to your shirt, tie, jacket, and face-as such the viewers' eye is drawn to the tie, not lead up to your face (which is, of course, where you want all eyes to be)

Some low-contrast tie options could include red, burgundy, or perhaps purple.

And I happen to like the hat!


----------



## Argon

New Hober tie today. Excellent quality, packaging, value and service.





































Coppley suit
Hugo Boss shoes
Feraud white shirt
Hober grenadine tie
1970 vintage Submariner.


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> I really like this- what a great example of how to combine patterns harmoniously-I count 5! (including socks)


Thank you, though I'm having trouble with coming up with five patterns in my outfit - I only count four - suit, shirt, tie, and socks - PS and braces are plain - unless you're counting the striations in my malachite cufflinks .

Whatever the count, glad that I did it to your satisfaction. I was tired of wearing this suit with a plain blue shirt, and decided to see if I could wear something else with it successfully.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Argon said:


> New Hober tie today. Excellent quality, packaging, value and service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coppley suit
> Hugo Boss shoes
> Feraud white shirt
> Hober grenadine tie
> 1970 vintage Submariner.


This is really nice. Conservative and classy. Next time, if you wanted, I think the stripes on your suit support a patterned tie- but the texture of the tie is nice-is that a woven tie? Also, your breast pocket appears empty


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, though I'm having trouble with coming up with five patterns in my outfit - I only count four - suit, shirt, tie, and socks - PS and braces are plain - unless you're counting the striations in my malachite cufflinks .
> 
> Whatever the count, glad that I did it to your satisfaction. I was tired of wearing this suit with a plain blue shirt, and decided to see if I could wear something else with it successfully.


I included the PS in my count- although I suppose some would not. Is the suit tweed? Perhaps flannel?


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> I included the PS in my count- although I suppose some would not. Is the suit tweed? Perhaps flannel?


Aha - mathmatical problem solved. The suit material is a very soft flannel (wool, with a touch of cashmere).


----------



## L-feld

HamilcarBarca said:


> Another church fit. I don't have a pocket square because this sportcoat is western styled, being in Texas, I see it as appropriate. Usually I don't try to wear any head-wear unless I'm in a suit and going to church or if it's weather appropriate. Today it was very windy so I felt it was OK to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the picture I think the coat is a little bit long.


It's hard to see the western details, but I'm assuming it has those yokes on the chest?

At any rate, you look like you were plucked straight from a Leonard Fellows illustration. If you're comfortable in that sort of retro look, I say roll with it. It looks good on you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Argon -- I think that suit would work a little better with a light blue shirt. MTM_Master is correct that a patterned tie could work well there. This suit is also an excellent opportunity to pair a white PS -- it would pick up on the white stripe. Those socks are really bad.

MTM_Master, that's a grenadine tie. It's woven, but it looks like a knit.

Upr, I covet that suit.


----------



## RogerP

Today's outfit (already re-thinking the pocket square).

Suit - Smuelsohn MTM
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Kiton
PS - something that lived in the bottom of the PS box.


----------



## heldentenor

RogerP, I love everything about that look except, as you anticipated, the pocket square. A sky, purple, or burgundy square would complement the shirt/tie combo without getting too matchy, I think. Beautiful fit and fabric on the Samuelsohn MTM suit.:icon_cheers: I looked at some options from them last week, and if I had the $$, saw at least four that I would buy without hesitation.


----------



## 96Dore

Colors are terribly washed out under the poor lighting. Regardless, it's navy suit and a light colored blue shirt. Tie is a brown silk weave and PS is a blue/tan/brown pattern.


----------



## MTM_Master?

RogerP said:


> Today's outfit (already re-thinking the pocket square).
> 
> Suit - Smuelsohn MTM
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Kiton
> PS - something that lived in the bottom of the PS box.


I really like this, especially the colors. Additionally I think the patterns work together well. Is your PS silk or cotton?


----------



## MTM_Master?

96Dore said:


> Colors are terribly washed out under the poor lighting. Regardless, it's navy suit and a light colored blue shirt. Tie is a brown silk weave and PS is a blue/tan/brown pattern.


Nice. The colors really did get washed out if your suit is indeed navy and the shirt light blue! I think the tie works from a color perspective, at least best I can tell from the photos. Next time, if it were me, I would wear a tie with a larger pattern to compliment the stripe of your suit.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. MTM Master - there is no label or tag on the PS (I've had it forever and can't even remember where I got it), but it feels like a cotton / linen blend. Definitely not silk.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and all threats of snow in NYC have disappeared - for the moment, at least.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - no name brand
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center


----------



## crocto

I went with the poor man's 3 piece today.

Suit, Tie, & Sweater: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and all threats of snow in NYC have disappeared - for the moment, at least.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - New & Lingwood
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center
> 
> .....


Perhaps the snow is at an end for you New Yorkers, but driving home at 0630 hours this AM, way out here in Hoosierville, I was squinting to see through wind driven snow most of the way! Winter took it's good time getting here and now it seems not wont to leave. This morning's squall was good for perhaps two inches of snow accumulation. :crazy: In any event, as always, you are perfectly turned out and setting a sartorial standard that so many of us might only hope to emulate. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and all threats of snow in NYC have disappeared - for the moment, at least.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - New & Lingwood
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center


I take particular interest in the tie as I was just reading last night how the stripes in BB (and some other American brands) ties go from right shoulder to bottom left side, whereas traditional British ties will have the stripe going from left shoulder to bottom ride side. Interesting!


----------



## MTM_Master?

crocto said:


> I went with the poor man's 3 piece today.
> 
> Suit, Tie, & Sweater: JAB
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826


I like your tie and your shirt, but not together. Seems to me like the solid color theme of your suit and sweater would pair nicely with a solid tie-or I suppose you could go with a solid shirt and keep the tie!


----------



## crocto

MTM_Master? said:


> I like your tie and your shirt, but not together. Seems to me like the solid color theme of your suit and sweater would pair nicely with a solid tie-or I suppose you could go with a solid shirt and keep the tie!


I was thinking about that when I got dressed this morning and thought too much solid would look to samey so I switched the shirt. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> Today's outfit (already re-thinking the pocket square).
> 
> Suit - Smuelsohn MTM
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Kiton
> PS - something that lived in the bottom of the PS box.


I personally think the color combo of your PS to tie looks fine. The only thing I might have done differently with the PS would have been to utilize a different fold, i.e. puff or inverted puff. Love the tie as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Up after too little sleep last night (a work emergency). Hopefully it doesn't show in my choices today (the advantage of laying out one's clothes the night before).

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Up after too little sleep last night (a work emergency). Hopefully it doesn't show in my choices today (the advantage of laying out one's clothes the night before).
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
> Hat - Selentino


Orange has been growing on me recently-and looks great with your outfit! I've seen you use that PS fold several times-which fold is it?


----------



## MTM_Master?

crocto said:


> Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: JAB


Hard to find anything not to like about this-well done. If I were to be picky, I would say that your shirt cuffs appear a little big-perhaps use the inner button next time? I am also making a point of starting to wear a PS with every jacket to "seal the deal"-a nice PS would be a good addition to your outfit as well. Love the tie knot!


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> Orange has been growing on me recently-and looks great with your outfit! I've seen you use that PS fold several times-which fold is it?


I've found orange to be a useful color - a nice splash without the intensity of yellow (which rather takes over if used too much).

As for the pocket square fold, it's simply a pocket square, folded three times on the diagonal, making three points, folded then in half, and stuffed points downward into the pocket. Spread/smoosh/separate "to taste", as they say in recipe books.


----------



## crocto

MTM_Master? said:


> Hard to find anything not to like about this-well done. If I were to be picky, I would say that your shirt cuffs appear a little big-perhaps use the inner button next time? I am also making a point of starting to wear a PS with every jacket to "seal the deal"-a nice PS would be a good addition to your outfit as well. Love the tie knot!


Thanks! I'm pretty sick so I'm shocked the knot came out looking so nice. I've got a list (actually an excel spreadsheet) of stuff I need to purchase and pocket squares are on there.



upr_crust said:


> I've found orange to be a useful color - a nice splash without the intensity of yellow (which rather takes over if used too much).
> 
> As for the pocket square fold, it's simply a pocket square, folded three times on the diagonal, making three points, folded then in half, and stuffed points downward into the pocket. Spread/smoosh/separate "to taste", as they say in recipe books.


The orange is a great color for fall, spring, and summer. I've found it to be bold and rather attention grabbing. I'm pretty sure I've seen that grey/blue check suit before and it looks killer.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto: regarding yesterday's fit, I'd say you should avoid two plaids. A plaid and a check? Doable in a pinch, but still, you really shouldn't repeat patterns.


----------



## 96Dore

Hugo Boss
Canali
Kent Wang
To Boot


----------



## MTM_Master?

96Dore said:


> Hugo Boss
> Canali
> Kent Wang
> To Boot


Easily, my favorite outfit that of yours that you have posted (at least in recent memory). Really like the tie!


----------



## 96Dore

MTM_Master? said:


> Easily, my favorite outfit that of yours that you have posted (at least in recent memory). Really like the tie!


Thanks MTM! The fit pic is pretty bad quality, but that's what you get when relying on a camera phone.


----------



## Argon

Well, I finally did it - I wore a pocket square today. Just a modest white TV fold, but still, it's a step forward.


----------



## deandbn

Argon said:


> Well, I finally did it - I wore a pocket square today. Just a modest white TV fold, but still, it's a step forward.


Well I think that is awesome, keep doing it Argon it looks great, and so does the rest of your outfit. TBH


----------



## deandbn

96Dore said:


>


You are also looking pretty good today Dore. Lovely tie, and I also like the PS you chose.

Don't let that knot slip now though. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## MTM_Master?

Argon said:


> Well, I finally did it - I wore a pocket square today. Just a modest white TV fold, but still, it's a step forward.


Very nice. I find the PS a fine addition to your outfit-what an easy way to "take it to the next level"!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

96Dore,

I don't like that particular tie pattern, but it's otherwise quite good. You might consider pulling the square up a little bit so more of the white shows.

Argon,

Yesgood. Not only did you wear a PS, you wore it well. You could wear a wider-striped shirt to good effect, but that's a minor point.

crocto,

Not wearing a PS is usually something I'll chalk up to personal taste, but your rig today seems to be crying out for white linen.

Not putting my money where my mouth is today, because I'm in a white pinpoint BD, green shetland sweater, jeans, and brown nubuck chelsea boots. Not a lot to say about that.


----------



## crocto

Argon said:


> Well, I finally did it - I wore a pocket square today. Just a modest white TV fold, but still, it's a step forward.


The colors of the suit, tie, and shirt combo are great. Up close it looks like the patterns on the shirt/tie might be a little too close. I have this problem with some of my slim striped shirts and ties too.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> The colors of the suit, tie, and shirt combo are great. Up close it looks like the patterns on the shirt/tie might be a little too close. I have this problem with some of my slim striped shirts and ties too.


Not sure if I agree. I do tend to avoid ties with patterns this small and dense, though, so I'm not certain.


----------



## bernoulli

Last two days of teaching, and finally the two new Jackets by WW Chan are ready. Sorry for the crappy pictures. On my way to Europe and back to hot and humid Rio. Second jacket is a tad shorter and has patch pockets. I quite like the results on both (peak-lapel, single-button and no vents). Doing laundry and ironing the only solid shirt I brought was a chore, but it is done. Trousers are nothing special, nor the shoes.


----------



## Natsoi

This will probably be a bit controversial but this is the kind of thing I will wear most days. I don't wear a tie as our office is pretty casual so I like to wear a bright shirt instead. I'm also a big fan of blockish checks. I like to wear my jackets with either dark indigo jeans in a nice cut or a well cut cotton trouser without a crease.

Apologies for the sub-par photo, I left my SLR at the office tonight :mad2:


----------



## mimran

Argon said:


> Well, I finally did it - I wore a pocket square today. Just a modest white TV fold, but still, it's a step forward.


Thats the real men wear keep it up.


----------



## upr_crust

Congrats, Bernoulli, on the two new jackets - they look great, and wear them in good health (though maybe not in Rio, quite yet).

Today, I've overdosed on anachronistic details (tab collar shirt, Homburg, lace-up boots), but, I like it - it suits my mood today.

Suit & shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## lbv2k

Argon said:


> Well, I finally did it - I wore a pocket square today. Just a modest white TV fold, but still, it's a step forward.


This is a wonderful look Argon! The tie knot is one to die for. Very very good.


----------



## crocto

Still feeling under the weather.

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Sweater: Banana Republic


----------



## crocto

Natsoi said:


> This will probably be a bit controversial but this is the kind of thing I will wear most days. I don't wear a tie as our office is pretty casual so I like to wear a bright shirt instead. I'm also a big fan of blockish checks. I like to wear my jackets with either dark indigo jeans in a nice cut or a well cut cotton trouser without a crease.
> 
> Apologies for the sub-par photo, I left my SLR at the office tonight :mad2:


I dig the shirt.


----------



## 96Dore

Bespoke 2 button suit
Canali 
Hugo Boss
Kent Wang PS (cotton with leaf pattern)


----------



## MTM_Master?

bernoulli said:


> Last two days of teaching, and finally the two new Jackets by WW Chan are ready. Sorry for the crappy pictures. On my way to Europe and back to hot and humid Rio. Second jacket is a tad shorter and has patch pockets. I quite like the results on both (peak-lapel, single-button and no vents). Doing laundry and ironing the only solid shirt I brought was a chore, but it is done. Trousers are nothing special, nor the shoes.


Looks like WW Chan did a great job-I love the lapel roll. Looking forward to seeing how you choose to wear them.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Natsoi said:


> This will probably be a bit controversial but this is the kind of thing I will wear most days. I don't wear a tie as our office is pretty casual so I like to wear a bright shirt instead. I'm also a big fan of blockish checks. I like to wear my jackets with either dark indigo jeans in a nice cut or a well cut cotton trouser without a crease.
> 
> Apologies for the sub-par photo, I left my SLR at the office tonight :mad2:


For casual wear (or for very casual offices) I think this is just fine. Are you collars button down? Perhaps it's just the angle, but the shirt collar seems too high on your neck.


----------



## MTM_Master?

crocto said:


> Still feeling under the weather.
> 
> Suit & Tie: JAB
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Sweater: Banana Republic


I'm a fan of the layered look. I think this is a better example of combining stripes, as the different size of stripes help distinguish them to the eye. Because of all the green and blue in the jacket and vest, I might recommend a different color tie to provide a little contrast/interest. Great Windsor though.


----------



## MTM_Master?

96Dore said:


> [IMG]
> 
> Bespoke 2 button suit
> Canali
> Hugo Boss
> Kent Wang PS (cotton with leaf pattern)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice look. I think the spacing of the stripes balances well with the pattern of the tie. I like the detail is the PS. Can I ask who the maker is of your suit?


----------



## 96Dore

MTM_Master? said:


> Can I ask who the maker is of your suit?


Mendrop Clothiers, a local custom tailor.


----------



## Natsoi

MTM_Master? said:


> For casual wear (or for very casual offices) I think this is just fine. Are you collars button down? Perhaps it's just the angle, but the shirt collar seems too high on your neck.


It will be sitting higher than is usual/proper. Most of my shirts have a very high collar, some with two buttons and others without. With the collar stays in you either end up with a very spread out collar (Miami Vice) or a higher collar like this. If I were to do these shirts up and wear them with a tie they would probably sit flatter.


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> Still feeling under the weather.


Nice outfit Crockto, but you missing a white TV fold pocket square badly.

Also your forlorn tie knot leaves a lot to be desired. Makeing you look and feel listless and lethargic.. 
Tighen the tie knot itself a whole lot and pull the cross piece down over the front blade and dimple, then tighten the knot again for good measure.

Then tighten the whole tie including knot about 2 inches tighter around your neck. This should 'perk' it up a whole lot, give it a bit of passion, and stop it from looking half dead.


----------



## crocto

MTM_Master? said:


> I'm a fan of the layered look. I think this is a better example of combining stripes, as the different size of stripes help distinguish them to the eye. Because of all the green and blue in the jacket and vest, I might recommend a different color tie to provide a little contrast/interest. Great Windsor though.


I was think of wearing this green Brooks Brothers club tie that I had but figured the pattern might be too much. But yeah I can see how I look a little late for St. Patrick's Day. Thanks!



deandbn said:


> Nice outfit Crockto, but you missing a white TV fold pocket square badly.
> 
> Also your forlorn tie knot leaves a lot to be desired. Makeing you look and feel listless and lethargic..
> Tighen the tie knot itself a whole lot and pull the cross piece down over the front blade and dimple, then tighten the knot again for good measure.
> 
> Then tighten the whole tie including knot about 2 inches tighter around your neck. This should 'perk' it up a whole lot, give it a bit of passion, and stop it from looking half dead.


I'll be sure to give that a shot. Thanks! Though I was feeling rather listless this morning because I've had an excellent cold these past few days.


----------



## upr_crust

A quiet day in the office, and I'm more casual than usual, though today's trousers were a last-minute substitution - the olive gabardines I had originally chosen to wear turned out to be too large and baggy. These cotton chinos fit better, but drape like crap, quite frankly. Oh, well . . . .

Sports jacket, shirt, chinos, and shoes - BB
Tie - Ferragamo
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Glen Lawrie
Hat - Selentino


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> A quiet day in the office, and I'm more casual than usual, though today's trousers were a last-minute substitution - the olive gabardines I had originally chosen to wear turned out to be too large and baggy. These cotton chinos fit better, but drape like crap, quite frankly. Oh, well . . . .
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, chinos, and shoes - BB
> Tie - Ferragamo
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Glen Lawrie
> Hat - Selentino


Even the casual outfit is well coordinated. Too bad the olive gabardines didn't work out-I just don't care for chinos with anything but a polo for the most part. If you're taking requests, maybe next time this outfit comes around we could see it with burgundy or brown shoes?? :tongue2: (I have this weird thing with black shoes. You'd be wise to ignore me most likely!)


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> Even the casual outfit is well coordinated. Too bad the olive gabardines didn't work out-I just don't care for chinos with anything but a polo for the most part. If you're taking requests, maybe next time this outfit comes around we could see it with burgundy or brown shoes?? :tongue2: (I have this weird thing with black shoes. You'd be wise to ignore me most likely!)


Olive gabardines may be on the shopping list if I have some extra time on my lunch hour today (BB is having a sale if you use their charge card), and the shoes are cordovan (both in color and material) - I'd not wear an entire outfit in earth tones and wear black shoes - horrors!


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Olive gabardines may be on the shopping list if I have some extra time on my lunch hour today (BB is having a sale if you use their charge card), and the shoes are cordovan (both in color and material) - I'd not wear an entire outfit in earth tones and wear black shoes - horrors!


Ah-ha! A second look (and a brighter monitor setting) is all that was needed. Now that I can see, I love the richness of cordovan.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr. The jacket is wonderful, and the whole ensemble perfect as always. I also got the impression the shoes were black, but I am glad you corrected us.

Here is my second wearing of the new jacket. Going for a few drinks in the hotel bar in Stockholm. Great atmosphere, and I wanted a very casual look. Maybe this is not the place to post such pictures - let's see if the moderators continue to be nice to me... Sorry about the dreadful bathroom pic. Buttoning stance is not as low as in my previous suits. I like it, but maybe a little bit lower would still be ok.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

I'm either too square or too hip for the t-shirt with jacket look. It's a beautiful jacket, though, and looks great with the trousers. Swap in a white or light blue dress shirt, and it's a good version of a sort of dandyish, flashy combination.


----------



## Jovan

An open collared shirt would have made a better impact, I think, even considering that you're wearing red jeans.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

From the annals of lousy photography:










Mrs. Iron actually did stop by today -- my shirt looks wrinkled as all get out because I'm holding a laptop at a funny angle to take the picture. I wore jeans, too, which might not have been the best choice.


----------



## salgy

Got to jump start my seersucker season this year! We hosted a breakfast with the Easter bunny complete with an egg hunt... BB Cambridge 3/2 suit in grey, BB shirt & tie, no name socks & tan AE neumoks... happy easter everyone!


----------



## bernoulli

YR and Jovan,

These pics are for you (don't mind the shoes, just something comfortable to walk around the city. The last one, although fuzzy, shows me on a DB going to meet another one of us at AAAC: Björn. Wonderful guy.


----------



## MTM_Master?

bernoulli said:


> YR and Jovan,
> 
> These pics are for you (don't mind the shoes, just something comfortable to walk around the city. The last one, although fuzzy, shows me on a DB going to meet another one of us at AAAC: Björn. Wonderful guy.


Even though the picture is indeed fizzy, I really like this DB you're wearing. What type of shoes/boots did you have on in the photo?


----------



## salgy

Happy Easter!
suit & shirt: BB
bow: beautiesltd.com
not shown: AE oakmont white & tan saddles


----------



## MTM_Master?

My church outfit today.
Regrettably, this old suit leaves much to be desired in terms of fit. Oh well!


----------



## bernoulli

It is my infamous blue patinated shoes from Septieme Largeur. Probably makes a lot of people cringe. You can see it on some old posts of mine.



MTM_Master? said:


> Even though the picture is indeed fizzy, I really like this DB you're wearing. What type of shoes/boots did you have on in the photo?


----------



## Jovan

MTM_Master, Looks like the suit may just be a bit big for you in general.


----------



## Flanderian

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> From the annals of lousy photography:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Iron actually did stop by today -- my shirt looks wrinkled as all get out because I'm holding a laptop at a funny angle to take the picture. I wore jeans, too, which might not have been the best choice.


A lack of better ironing not withstanding, well done! In fact, *very *well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## MTM_Master?

Jovan said:


> MTM_Master, Looks like the suit may just be a bit big for you in general.


Indeed! I dug this suit out of the closet and may have to retire it permanently soon. I am in the middle of essentially replacing my entire wardrobe so my choices are unfortunately quite limited (I do still have a tux that fits quite nicely but not sure that would have been the best choice for Easter morning service :tongue2: )


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello everybody and I hope you all had a good Easter with your families. Today I wore this to church. It's a navy suit that I had altered, the sleeves lengthen and the pants too. I hope it all came out decent.


----------



## phyrpowr

HamilcarBarca,_ very _nice fit, looking good!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Flanderian said:


> A lack of better ironing not withstanding, well done! In fact, *very *well done! :thumbs-up:


Thank you. I'm finding that less and less is more and more, if that makes sense. I had to pull myself away from a plain black knit tie at JAB the other day -- not so long ago, I would have found it rather austere, but I think I'd be more than happy to wear it with everything.

Bernoulli, That's great, especially the DB. You wear those very well.

Salgy, you do seersucker right (as far as I can tell -- it's exactly not a native species up here), and I'm jealous of your weather.

MTM_Master, suit aside, I like the shoes, but the PS fold seems a little fussy.

Hamilcar_Barca, that's extremely stylish.


----------



## abefroeman

crocto said:


> Still feeling under the weather.
> 
> Suit & Tie: JAB
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Sweater: Banana Republic


That looks like a Shelby knot, not a Windsor.

I make fat knots by purchasing thicker ties rather than tying more loops.


----------



## abefroeman

RogerP said:


> Today's outfit (already re-thinking the pocket square).
> 
> Suit - Smuelsohn MTM
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Kiton
> PS - something that lived in the bottom of the PS box.


This is wonderful, show us more. Everything fits, tie color picks up the faint windowpane and the splash of color in the square. Very tasteful.

PS is a perfect match, don't listen to the haters. But that PS was made for poofing. Linen is for TV fold.


----------



## okmokm

What do you think?


----------



## crocto

abefroeman said:


> That looks like a Shelby knot, not a Windsor. I make fat knots by purchasing thicker ties rather than tying more loops.


It was a half Windsor I was going for. What I got was that!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

okmokm said:


> What do you think?


Fit looks fine, but I'm not a tailor, so that doesn't mean that much.

Is that a suit, or a jacket with lighter trousers? I can't tell. What are the colors?

I'll say this: That shirt isn't in a very wearable color, and I don't like the contrast buttons much (that's a nitpick).


----------



## okmokm

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Fit looks fine, but I'm not a tailor, so that doesn't mean that much.
> 
> Is that a suit, or a jacket with lighter trousers? I can't tell. What are the colors?
> 
> I'll say this: That shirt isn't in a very wearable color, and I don't like the contrast buttons much (that's a nitpick).


Sorry for the crappy lighting. It's a navy sports coat and Charcoal herringbone trousers. The shirt color looks off but it's a nice vibrant teal/light blue. I have a charcoal plaid sports coat that the shirt tie combo goes better with but it's getting tailored right now.


----------



## okmokm

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Fit looks fine, but I'm not a tailor, so that doesn't mean that much.
> 
> Is that a suit, or a jacket with lighter trousers? I can't tell. What are the colors?
> 
> I'll say this: That shirt isn't in a very wearable color, and I don't like the contrast buttons much (that's a nitpick).


This is closer to the actual color


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

okmokm said:


> Sorry for the crappy lighting. It's a navy sports coat and Charcoal herringbone trousers. The shirt color looks off but it's a nice vibrant teal/light blue. I have a charcoal plaid sports coat that the shirt tie combo goes better with but it's getting tailored right now.


Well, cool. You probably want more contrast between your jacket and trousers in the future.

If you like teal shirts, then I'm sure that's a nice one. I find all those super-saturated colors hard to wear and a little artificial. If you ask me, your shirt should pretty much always be the lightest and least saturated thing you're wearing when you're in coat and tie.

EDIT: Given the picture, it's a little less of a teal, but still too saturated for my taste. I'm not crazy about "fancy" weaves like that, either, but that's got a lot to do with personal taste.


----------



## okmokm

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Well, cool. You probably want more contrast between your jacket and trousers in the future.
> 
> If you like teal shirts, then I'm sure that's a nice one. I find all those super-saturated colors hard to wear and a little artificial. If you ask me, your shirt should pretty much always be the lightest and least saturated thing you're wearing when you're in coat and tie.
> 
> EDIT: Given the picture, it's a little less of a teal, but still too saturated for my taste. I'm not crazy about "fancy" weaves like that, either, but that's got a lot to do with personal taste.


Almost all of my shirts are very conservative and I wear them to events and work, but when I just dress up for no reason or for less formal parties I like adding something bright and colorful.


----------



## upr_crust

For the first time this spring, by the afternoon, an overcoat will be superfluous.

Suit - J C Penney
Shirt - Kohl's
Tie - T J Maxx
Cufflinks - Bob's Stores
Braces - Marshall's
Shoes - Payless
Hat - Walmart
Scarf - Target


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> For the first time this spring, by the afternoon, an overcoat will be superfluous.
> 
> Suit - J C Penney
> Shirt - Kohl's
> Tie - T J Maxx
> Cufflinks - Bob's Stores
> Braces - Marshall's
> Shoes - Payless
> Hat - Walmart
> Scarf - Target


Splendid outfit, and well sourced, but quite frustratingly, you made no mention of whose PS that is.


----------



## lbv2k

upr_crust said:


> For the first time this spring, by the afternoon, an overcoat will be superfluous.
> 
> Suit - J C Penney
> Shirt - Kohl's
> Tie - T J Maxx
> Cufflinks - Bob's Stores
> Braces - Marshall's
> Shoes - Payless
> Hat - Walmart
> Scarf - Target


You got me for a moment until I realized ........


----------



## crocto

Fancy meeting today. Believe it or not I got this suit when I was 18 for senior formal. I'm 29 now and it still fits.

Suit & Shirt: Calvin Klein
Tie: Michale Kors


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Splendid outfit, and well sourced, but quite frustratingly, you made no mention of whose PS that is.


My local $.99 store.


----------



## Jovan

okmokm said:


> Almost all of my shirts are very conservative and I wear them to events and work, but when I just dress up for no reason or for less formal parties I like adding something bright and colorful.


If you want to add something interesting, try a pocket square that picks up a minor colour of your tie (which I suspect you were trying to do with your shirt, but came off as overkill). When it comes to solid shirts, pastels are your friend whether at work or not. You can also use tasteful stripes to your advantage to add some visual interest.


----------



## Shaver

The English Winter continues.









British Warm, lambswool scarf, lamb nappa gloves, moleskin trousers, quarter brogues.


----------



## Bjorn

bernoulli said:


> YR and Jovan,
> 
> These pics are for you (don't mind the shoes, just something comfortable to walk around the city. The last one, although fuzzy, shows me on a DB going to meet another one of us at AAAC: Björn. Wonderful guy.


Thank you and likewise! 

Hope you enjoyed your stay. I admit to being a tad tired the day after... Must've been something in the water


----------



## Olifter

lbv2k said:


> You got me for a moment until I realized ........


Yeah, I didn't buy that either.


----------



## 96Dore

Suit: Local bespoke
Shirt: Hugo Boss
Tie: Armani Collezioni
PS: Kent Wang (cotton with leaf print)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto: Well, hey, I hope my stuff fits in that long. A little dated, of course, but it comes by it honestly. I'd tie a four-in-hand there, but I'll allow that it's a matter of opinion.

Shaver: Impeccable, of course. I've been wearing a thrifted British Warm, and it's a very nice garment (though too short, unfortunately). I've sourced myself a slightly better-fitting Crombie coat for next winter, but it isn't quite as elegant.

96Dore: Very nice. My only qualm is that the micro textures on the tie and shirt don't quite get along. Nothing you'd notice from further away than that picture, of course. I do like the idea of pairing the white-on-white shirt and square.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Shaver said:


> The English Winter continues.
> 
> View attachment 7385
> 
> 
> British Warm, lambswool scarf, lamb nappa gloves, moleskin trousers, quarter brogues.


Very nice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> My local $.99 store.


Great look. I almost said something foolish until I looked at the date....


----------



## MTM_Master?

Shaver said:


> The English Winter continues.
> 
> View attachment 7385
> 
> 
> British Warm, lambswool scarf, lamb nappa gloves, moleskin trousers, quarter brogues.


I very much enjoy the coat. And the scarf. And the shoes for that matter. I do have a question raised by this look-need a well-dressed gentlemen worry about coordinating such a minute thing a glove color? I suppose I would have said yes but looking at your ensemble I'm not sure it matters???


----------



## MTM_Master?

crocto said:


> Fancy meeting today. Believe it or not I got this suit when I was 18 for senior formal. I'm 29 now and it still fits.
> 
> Suit & Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: Michale Kors


A fine look. And being able to fit into something you wore as an 18 year old is a major plus. I don't really care for the tie knot-the dimple seems a little lacking. I also might suggest you use the inner button on your shirt cuffs as you forearms seem to be swimming in your cuffs.


----------



## senator23




----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> My local $.99 store.


From what I can see in the photograph, I would say it is easily worth double what you paid for it!


----------



## upr_crust

It is the second of April, and all April Fool's jokes are a thing of the past. Less happily, so are spring-like temperatures, at least here in NYC. Dressing for the weather, here's today's attire.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - No name brand
Braces - Lewin
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

Oh, I see. You must have gotten all those things at the April Fool's Day sale. I'm sorry I missed them now.


----------



## RogerP

MTM_Master? said:


> I very much enjoy the coat. And the scarf. And the shoes for that matter. I do have a question raised by this look-need a well-dressed gentlemen worry about coordinating such a minute thing a glove color? I suppose I would have said yes but looking at your ensemble I'm not sure it matters???


The gloves definitely stood out tom me as pulling the eye away from an otherwise sharp outfit. Any shade of brown would work better, IMO.


----------



## Jovan

I'll agree with that. But everything else looks great.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Oh, I see. You must have gotten all those things at the April Fool's Day sale. I'm sorry I missed them now.


Too bad - there were some great values.


----------



## deandbn

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> From the annals of lousy photography:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Iron actually did stop by today -- my shirt looks wrinkled as all get out because I'm holding a laptop at a funny angle to take the picture. I wore jeans, too, which might not have been the best choice.


Very nice outfit overall YRR...

My crit.. too much matt texture you gotta have some bits that sparkle and shine too!!


----------



## deandbn

okmokm said:


> What do you think?


Nice outfit okm, maybe 1 size smaller shirt, a FIH tie knot with dimple and a white linen PS TV fold would change it from nice to great IMO??

If your tie knot looked anything like this it would be a bonus..


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

deandbn said:


> Very nice outfit overall YRR...
> 
> My crit.. too much matt texture you gotta have some bits that sparkle and shine too!!


Smile and eyes.

But seriously, thank you. The square is silk, which appears a touch shinier in real life. I do think my glasses help with this, in a way. They're on the shiny side (brown tortoiseshell) and I think that might balance out my inclination to wear matte, rough textures. Or I could be barking up the wrong tree entirely.


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> Fancy meeting today. Believe it or not I got this suit when I was 18 for senior formal. I'm 29 now and it still fits.
> 
> Suit & Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: Michale Kors


Nice outfit crocto, maybe 1 size smaller shirt, a FIH tie knot with dimple and a white linen PS TV fold would change it from nice to great IMO??

If your tie knot looked anything like this it would be a bonus..


----------



## bernoulli

Shaver and upr, wow! just wow...Not going to nitpick anything, just perfect ensembles. I don't mind the gloves being of a different color, and upr, those boots are great.

Anyway, first teaching day back in hot humid Rio. Suit was not my first choice, but the one I initially chose had a weird white spot (going to dry cleaners now). Grabbed the first one I thought would work with my shirt and tie, and I actually like the result. Suit and shirt by WW Chan, tie bought in China and shoes by Finsbury (probably the most beautiful pair I own, but not necessarily my favorite). And yes, I noticed the collar issue on the first pic. Tucked away the PS, did not like it, so nobody is seeing those but you.


----------



## crocto

A busy work day. Als the light in my office is horrible.

Shirt & Blazer: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Shaver

MTM_Master? said:


> I very much enjoy the coat. And the scarf. And the shoes for that matter. I do have a question raised by this look-need a well-dressed gentlemen worry about coordinating such a minute thing a glove color? I suppose I would have said yes but looking at your ensemble I'm not sure it matters???





RogerP said:


> The gloves definitely stood out tom me as pulling the eye away from an otherwise sharp outfit. Any shade of brown would work better, IMO.


Thanks to all for the compliments.

I very much take on board the criticism of the choice of gloves though and thank you gentleman for drawing my attention to it. Truly I had not given the matter sufficient consideration but now that I have, I am tended to agree. I need a new pair of gloves.

Chester Jeffries here I come! :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Too bad - there were some great values.


Even more disappointing was the one-day-only Girlfriend Jean now being discontinued.


----------



## abefroeman

First fit post. Going to a wine event tonight that is fairly formal.

The sleeve fit isn't as bad as this pic shows. Cuff sticks out ~1/4" when it is sitting normally.



















New shoes (C&J)...


----------



## deandbn

Pretty damn impressive outfit for a first pic Abe.. Nice work!!

Nitpick.. a white TV PS would be great!! :cool2:


----------



## Shaver

deandbn said:


> Pretty damn impressive outfit for a first pic Abe.. Nice work!!
> 
> Nitpick.. a white TV PS would be great!! :cool2:


+1 to what deandbn said. :icon_smile:


----------



## RogerP

Very sharp abe. Another vote for a white linen PS.


----------



## Natsoi

Kicking my shoes off after getting home from work - no jacket today, too warm as the "thermostat wars" have started at the office again!


----------



## upr_crust

Still wintry temperatures in NYC, so the wardrobe hasn't shifted much out of winter styles.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your Paul Stuart boots were a solid foundation on which to build the perfect rig for the day. Sir, nicely done, once again!!!


----------



## bernoulli

Upr. you usually don't use a lot of striped ties, but lately you seem to be using them more. Any particular reason? BTW, lovely boots, and one of your best BB SB suits.


----------



## crocto

I just know that some of you can't live without the four-in-hand.

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Brooks Brothers


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Your Paul Stuart boots were a solid foundation on which to build the perfect rig for the day. Sir, nicely done, once again!!!


Thank you, Eagle.



bernoulli said:


> Upr. you usually don't use a lot of striped ties, but lately you seem to be using them more. Any particular reason? BTW, lovely boots, and one of your best BB SB suits.


Insofar as striped ties are concerned, I decided that, after decades of eschewing them in favor of foulards and paisleys, that I had some need of them.

The boots got worn today simply because at some point in the near future, spring WILL arrive in NYC, and I can retire them for the season, but in the interim, they're certainly meteorologically apropos.

The suit I acquired about three years ago, I think - it's a BB Regent, which is the cut that suits me best from BB, and the cut that seems to be the rarest to find among their current offerings (arghhh), though their latest versions of the Madison cut is slimmer cut than it had been in years past.


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle.
> 
> Insofar as striped ties are concerned, I decided that, after decades of eschewing them in favor of foulards and paisleys, that I had some need of them.
> 
> The boots got worn today simply because at some point in the near future, spring WILL arrive in NYC, and I can retire them for the season, but in the interim, they're certainly meteorologically apropos.
> 
> The suit I acquired about three years ago, I think - it's a BB Regent, which is the cut that suits me best from BB, and the cut that seems to be the rarest to find among their current offerings (arghhh), though their latest versions of the Madison cut is slimmer cut than it had been in years past.


I was just about to comment that I thought the fit of the suit was very flattering to your build. Nice look.


----------



## abefroeman

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, I will definitely add a white square to this next time.

Upr - That could be the most discrete 4 pattern fit I've ever seen. Very nice.



upr_crust said:


>


Love the watch Nat - Vintage?



Natsoi said:


>


----------



## Natsoi

^
Thanks, yes it's an old Waltham watch from the 1960's I believe. It was my grandfather's. Most of the finish has been lost but the movement is in excellent condition. I still have the original box, which states it can be returned to Chicago at any time for $1USD under its lifetime warranty.










I also have a nice old Omega DeVille which I sometimes wear, but this watch is quite special to me.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you, Abe, for the kind comment, though when I put yesterday's attire together, I wasn't focused on making it a four-pattern fit - just on putting together something that looked OK. The four-pattern aspect was totally accidental, I assure you.

Due to the mental caprice of someone at That Other Website, my "casual Friday" attire is now my "casual Thursday" attire - Friday will be a more formal day.

Sports jacket, shirt, tie, and trousers - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Tesi


----------



## crocto

I got this shirt at JAB on clearence for like $20. It's their Joseph line and I'm pretty surprised at how nice it is. Obviously, it's not worth the "$115" the price tag states but this is, by far, the best shirt they make -well to me at least.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> I just know that some of you can't live without the four-in-hand.
> 
> Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers


Very nice crocto, and yes I noticed the FIH..

but the dimple and WTVPS man is still gonna come get you!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JackKelly

Zegna jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna Couture tie
Santoni PS


----------



## MTM_Master?

JackKelly said:


> Zegna jacket
> Brioni shirt
> Zegna Couture tie
> Santoni PS


From what I can see, this looks really good. Great knot, good color combination, and I like how the patterns work together. What footwear were/are you wearing in this?


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> First off, thank you, Abe, for the kind comment, though when I put yesterday's attire together, I wasn't focused on making it a four-pattern fit - just on putting together something that looked OK. The four-pattern aspect was totally accidental, I assure you.
> 
> Due to the mental caprice of someone at That Other Website, my "casual Friday" attire is now my "casual Thursday" attire - Friday will be a more formal day.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, tie, and trousers - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
> Hat - Tesi


I very much like the shoes you wear with this outfit. What color are your trousers in this picture?


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> I very much like the shoes you wear with this outfit. What color are your trousers in this picture?


Today's trousers are a deep chocolate brown - a recent purchase at BB. The shoes are from a chain of shops headquartered in France - I bought them in fall of 2007.


----------



## deandbn

Good outfit Jack Kelly. 
It would be really good if you managed to work out how to do a high quality LARGE picture. We could then enjoy the seeing the outfit as much as I am sure you enjoyed wearing it :icon_smile_big:


----------



## crocto

deandbn said:


> Very nice crocto, and yes I noticed the FIH..
> 
> but the dimple and WTVPS man is still gonna come get you!! :icon_smile_wink:


I know I'm working on it! I've got a system first were suits (I'm still working on getting a decent navy one), then shirts, then ties, I'm currently on shoes. Pocket squares are last. Of course if you know someone willing to pay $100k+ salary to a librarian I can acquire all of these items a bit faster!



upr_crust said:


> Today's trousers are a deep chocolate brown - a recent purchase at BB. The shoes are from a chain of shops headquartered in France - I bought them in fall of 2007.


I bought a pair of lavendar socks at Finsbury. They're very nice. I really enjoyed the red tassel loafers they had in one store.


----------



## upr_crust

Casual Friday has been, at least this week, superseded by Formal Friday. Hope that the change is not unwelcome.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## JeanP

Mr upr_crust,
You always look splendid, the only thing that bothers me is the way you wear a homburg hat: tilted. As a homburg-wearer I prefer the classic way of wearing a Homburg: "horizontal" in all directions.
Regards
​Jean


----------



## upr_crust

I will have to try wearing my Homburg "horizontally", i.e. without a tilt, though I had thought that, with my rather round face, that I needed a tilt to my chapeau.

Glad that you enjoy the rest of my attire, at the very least.



JeanP said:


> Mr upr_crust,
> You always look splendid, the only thing that bothers me is the way you wear a homburg hat: tilted. As a homburg-wearer I prefer the classic way of wearing a Homburg: "horizontal" in all directions.
> Regards
> Jean


----------



## JackKelly

MTM_Master? said:


> From what I can see, this looks really good. Great knot, good color combination, and I like how the patterns work together. What footwear were/are you wearing in this?


I was wearing AE brown bicycle toe brogues. Don't remember the model name.


----------



## JackKelly

deandbn said:


> Good outfit Jack Kelly.
> It would be really good if you managed to work out how to do a high quality LARGE picture. We could then enjoy the seeing the outfit as much as I am sure you enjoyed wearing it :icon_smile_big:


Thanks. I need to figure out how to do that next time.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Today I went to court and decided to wear one of my favorite suits. A vintage Cricketeer sack suit.










The sleeves I will finally fix next week but I am wondering if the coat too short?


----------



## poorboy

Might be a little short, but that's the style these days. The sides definitely need to be let out though in addition to the sleeves being lengthened.


----------



## MRMstl

Gents, it's been awhile since I've posted but hopefully I can get back in the swing of things. Pics were taken sitting down so please excuse any abnormal wrinkling. Have a great weekend!


----------



## MRMstl

__
https://flic.kr/p/8623814532


----------



## MRMstl

Alas, it's been so long that it took me thirty minutes to re-remember how to post pics! Apologies for the multiple posts :devil:


----------



## OrsonWelles00

JackKelly said:


> Zegna jacket
> Brioni shirt
> Zegna Couture tie
> Santoni PS


How did you make that knot? I can't figure out how to make a four in the hand come out like that. :/


----------



## williamson

MRMstl said:


> Alas, it's been so long that it took me thirty minutes to re-remember how to post pics! Apologies for the multiple posts


 It's great that you did re-remember, as your pictures show a truly excellent _ensemble_.


----------



## Mr. Grenxa

MRMstl said:


> Alas, it's been so long that it took me thirty minutes to re-remember how to post pics! Apologies for the multiple posts :devil:


Love the tie and the watch!


----------



## Pentheos

poorboy said:


> Might be a little short, but that's the style these days. The sides definitely need to be let out though in addition to the sleeves being lengthened.


Exactly. Your jacket is too small is every respect.

It appears that your buddy is mocking you.


----------



## RogerP

Mr. Grenxa said:


> Love the tie and the watch!


Me too - Jazzmaster?


----------



## MRMstl

RogerP said:


> Me too - Jazzmaster?


Thank you both! And a good eye you have...it is indeed a Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro that I received as a wedding gift from my best man. The tie is a Ferragamo that I recently snagged on eBay. Yesterday was the first nice day we've had since it became Spring so I was happy to break out the tie.


----------



## emb1980

Out to our first dinner of a week long (and much needed vacation). Nanny reds in honor of spring break.

Sport Coat: BB 
OCBD: Hugh & Crye
PS: Hugh & Crye
Belt: PRL braided
Chinos: Bonobos
Wingtips: Frye
Socks: Pink BB argyles


----------



## Zakk

HamilcarBarca said:


> The sleeves I will finally fix next week but I am wondering if the coat too short?


The button stance looks a bit high


----------



## Shaver

emb1980 said:


> Out to our first dinner of a week long (and much needed vacation). Nanny reds in honor of spring break.
> 
> Sport Coat: BB
> OCBD: Hugh & Crye
> PS: Hugh & Crye
> Belt: PRL braided
> Chinos: Bonobos
> Wingtips: Frye
> Socks: Pink BB argyles


Great photo and you make a lovely, well dressed, couple.


----------



## emb1980

Shaver said:


> Great photo and you make a lovely, well dressed, couple.


Very kind of you sir. She looks great even with a broken foot!


----------



## Bjorn

Today was cold, took my down jacket off to take this. Commuting beans on:


No meetings today. HT jacket, Gant trousers, TM L shirt

Jacket doesn't usually flare like that at the bottom button, must've been my standing in the snow.


----------



## upr_crust

The first day this year in which an overcoat would be superfluous - hurrah!

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - C & J


----------



## JackKelly

OrsonWelles00 said:


> How did you make that knot? I can't figure out how to make a four in the hand come out like that. :/


I have found that it's a matter of holding the material as straight as you can whilst pulling the knot through. It's really as simple as that.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Martin Greenfield
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Sartoria Gemmati
PS - Marinella


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Calvin Klein
Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto: That's close to being my favorite of your looks, but for the tie knot (gigantic) and the shirt -- collar points too short, and an OCBD would be way better. I don't love white shirts with sportcoats, but the white in the tie makes this work well. PS.


----------



## AlmostSmart

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> crocto: That's close to being my favorite of your looks, but for the tie knot (gigantic) and the shirt -- collar points too short, and an OCBD would be way better. I don't love white shirts with sportcoats, but the white in the tie makes this work well. PS.


I have sent crocto a few PMs in support of his tie knot, as I think that the 'windsors' he does suits his style.

I wear a similar knot and feel that there is too much anti-windsors in these fora.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AlmostSmart said:


> I have sent crocto a few PMs in support of his tie knot, as I think that the 'windsors' he does suits his style.
> 
> I wear a similar knot and feel that there is too much anti-windsors in these fora.


In this case, the knot is too big for the shirt -- the collar points are being lifted off the body, which makes the knot seem especially far out of proportion. That's no good. A wider spread would make it work better.

Even if it weren't for that, I still think it's not quite appropriate. Not to put words in crocto's mouth (especially since he's a pretty well-dressed guy, and a great poster), but this is a little more casual than his normal attire_. _Given the cord jacket and thick plaid tie, I tend to think the big, symmetrical knot is less than optimal. I have two problems with windsor knots. The first is a slight preference for asymmetry, and the second is that I feel they lack ease. The rest of this rig has a sense of ease which I like, but then the knot (and to some extent, the shirt) is slightly out of step.

sartorially tactical: Like the suit, like the tie, like the square, wish the shirt was much lighter. Light blue or even light pink would be great, but that blue is a little close to the blue in the tie, for my taste.


----------



## Jovan

Indeed. We're not "anti-Windsor" just for the hell of it, there are good reasons. (That knot is a misnomer anyways, as the real Duke of Windsor disliked it.) I find a thickly lined tie with a four in hand knot always looks classier with a spread collar anyways. Just look all the well dressed men of the past. Four in hand knots, the lot of them. Though, for the record, some of the really thin ties of the '60s didn't look too bad when tied with a half-Windsor -- but only because they'd look downright anemic otherwise.

In my personal experience living and growing up in the States, the Windsor or half-Windsor was the first knot many men learned when they were young, never knowing there were other options. I even got asked by a friend once how I got my tie knot the way it was. Confused, I explained, "I use a four in hand knot. Looks like you're using a Windsor." His response: "... there's different knots?" :icon_smile_big: Mind-boggling to us, but for the majority of guys who never needed to "dress up" beyond funerals and weddings, many things we take for granted are foreign concepts! It seems it's the other way around for many men of English extraction, some going so far as to lambast the four in hand as a "schoolboy knot" for those who "never grew up". Which, again, is odd to me given the well dressed Englishmen I've seen in old movies all sporting the four in hand...


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> crocto: That's close to being my favorite of your looks, but for the tie knot (gigantic) and the shirt -- collar points too short, and an OCBD would be way better. I don't love white shirts with sportcoats, but the white in the tie makes this work well. PS.





AlmostSmart said:


> I have sent crocto a few PMs in support of his tie knot, as I think that the 'windsors' he does suits his style.
> 
> I wear a similar knot and feel that there is too much anti-windsors in these fora.





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> In this case, the knot is too big for the shirt -- the collar points are being lifted off the body, which makes the knot seem especially far out of proportion. That's no good. A wider spread would make it work better.
> 
> Even if it weren't for that, I still think it's not quite appropriate. Not to put words in crocto's mouth (especially since he's a pretty well-dressed guy, and a great poster), but this is a little more casual than his normal attire_. _Given the cord jacket and thick plaid tie, I tend to think the big, symmetrical knot is less than optimal. I have two problems with windsor knots. The first is a slight preference for asymmetry, and the second is that I feel they lack ease. The rest of this rig has a sense of ease which I like, but then the knot (and to some extent, the shirt) is slightly out of step.





Jovan said:


> Indeed. We're not "anti-Windsor" just for the hell of it, there are good reasons. (That knot is a misnomer anyways, as the real Duke of Windsor disliked it.) I find a thickly lined tie with a four in hand knot always looks classier with a spread collar anyways. Just look all the well dressed men of the past. Four in hand knots, the lot of them. Though, for the record, some of the really thin ties of the '60s didn't look too bad when tied with a half-Windsor -- but only because they'd look downright anemic otherwise.
> 
> In my personal experience living and growing up in the States, the Windsor or half-Windsor was the first knot many men learned


Woah lots of good stuff. Honestly, the knot is huge today because I didn't tug on it as much. The tie is 100% cotton so I didn't want to stretch it out too much. AlmostSmart is closer to the mark. I like the half-Windsor knot. It's just more my style.

Actually, I literally didn't know how to tie a tie until about two years ago. My most excellent father-in-law, youtube, and a fellow librarian helped me out. I focused on the half-Windsor because it's a bit more formal and substantial. To me at least.

Anyway, thank you three for your comments I appreciate them! Also I had no idea I was a great poster, that made my day!


----------



## MRMstl

Jacket - BB
Shirt - Thomas pInk
Tie - Talbott
PS - Banana Republic
Shoes - J&M Made in Italy line

There is a smattering of green in the pocket square of a similar hue as the tie which can't be seen in the photos very well (if at all). I thought it really pulled everything together nicely. Wish it showed up better.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> Anyway, thank you three for your comments I appreciate them! Also I had no idea I was a great poster, that made my day!


I've gotta respect the effort to post a fit as often as you do.

MRMstl: You can pair four patterns without any obvious clashes. That's a good thing -- it means you're good at pairing patterns, which is important. I do think your tie is a touch bright, and your shoes a touch pointy, but I'm boring. The problem is, I think it's a little busy -- a little too "menswear forum." I just wouldn't be able to _think_ that much getting dressed. Still, you're good, and I'd like to see more of your posts.

Non-glass houses:









Not much to speak of. Cheap jacket with odd pattern, bad pattern matching, and weird detailing (1 button notch lapel, unvented, with flapped breast pocket) that I like in spite of myself, over a polo shirt, with hidden khakis and Weejuns. One pair of glasses poking out of the pocket, the other on my face.


----------



## Estel

The other day I wore a tie just around the house to try to get used to the idea of wearing a tie. Under a V-necked sweater since I don't yet have an appropriate jacket to wear it under.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is to be mostly sunny and quite reasonably mild today - temp's in the mid-70'sF/24C by the afternoon - a perfect excuse to break out the straw hat.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - No name brand
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## AMProfessor

I always struggle with ties when I wear this bold blue striped shirt. Thoughts? Suit is BB navy.


----------



## upr_crust

AMProfessor said:


> I always struggle with ties when I wear this bold blue striped shirt. Thoughts? Suit is BB navy.
> 
> View attachment 7458


When one is wearing an article of clothing as bold as your shirt, one should let it be "the star", and accessorize it as simply as possible. For myself, I'd wear a solid burgundy or red-violet tie with that shirt, were it mine - something dark enough to counterbalance the lightness and brightness of the shirt. The red tie that you're wearing isn't bad, but would be better without a pattern - the dots are adding visual dissonance (IMHO), and are not really complementing the shirt.


----------



## AMProfessor

upr_crust said:


> When one is wearing an article of clothing as bold as your shirt, one should let it be "the star", and accessorize it as simply as possible. For myself, I'd wear a solid burgundy or red-violet tie with that shirt, were it mine - something dark enough to counterbalance the lightness and brightness of the shirt. The red tie that you're wearing isn't bad, but would be better without a pattern - the dots are adding visual dissonance (IMHO), and are not really complementing the shirt.


Thanks! That's exactly the kind of feedback I could use.


----------



## heldentenor

MRMstl said:


> Jacket - BB
> Shirt - Thomas pInk
> Tie - Talbott
> PS - Banana Republic
> Shoes - J&M Made in Italy line
> 
> There is a smattering of green in the pocket square of a similar hue as the tie which can't be seen in the photos very well (if at all). I thought it really pulled everything together nicely. Wish it showed up better.


Opening this post made me do a double-take, as I'm wearing the identical BB jacket right now! I daresay you're pulling it off better than I am.


----------



## heldentenor

upr_crust said:


> The weather is to be mostly sunny and quite reasonably mild today - temp's in the mid-70'sF/24C by the afternoon - a perfect excuse to break out the straw hat.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> PS - No name brand
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


Can't recall seeing much of you in PoW check, upr, but it's a great spring look. There's a character on the new season of Mad Men who bears a passing resemblance to you; are you moonlighting as Peggy Olson's new boss?


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> When one is wearing an article of clothing as bold as your shirt, one should let it be "the star", and accessorize it as simply as possible. For myself, I'd wear a solid burgundy or red-violet tie with that shirt, were it mine - something dark enough to counterbalance the lightness and brightness of the shirt. The red tie that you're wearing isn't bad, but would be better without a pattern - the dots are adding visual dissonance (IMHO), and are not really complementing the shirt.





AMProfessor said:


> Thanks! That's exactly the kind of feedback I could use.


Hard not to agree with upr here. I might also suggest just a solid navy tie. That would make it a bit more of a muted look.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

In the Court of Appeals today.....


----------



## MRMstl

heldentenor said:


> Opening this post made me do a double-take, as I'm wearing the identical BB jacket right now! I daresay you're pulling it off better than I am.


Thanks for the kind words, sir. I'm sure it looked great on you...it's a beautiful jacket, indeed. One of my faves.

YRR: Thanks for the feedback. For better or worse, that is my style.


----------



## bernoulli

AMProfessor, had exactly the same problem today. Chose a strong pattern shirt and a satin solid tie. I agree with upr on his comments. BTW, lovely suit upr. I prefer the hatless look with this suit and beautiful tie, but it is just a preference...

I miss the Col's comments.


----------



## mjo_1

MRMstl said:


>


Great shoes! What are they? I was guessing AE McTavish, but I looked and they appear to have a different welt.


----------



## upr_crust

First off - good to see you posting, as always, bernoulli. The hat will go back into retirement after today, as the weather is to cool down from its nearly summery temperatures here in NYC.

Off to an opening at the Modern this evening, and, in honor of the continued warmth here in NYC, another meteorologically appropriate suit - a variant on yesterday's look.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt & PS - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## JackKelly

upr_crust said:


> The weather is to be mostly sunny and quite reasonably mild today - temp's in the mid-70'sF/24C by the afternoon - a perfect excuse to break out the straw hat.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> PS - No name brand
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


Oh man, I love those braces.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Tie - Marinella
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## upr_crust

JackKelly said:


> Oh man, I love those braces.


Thanks - I am quite fond of them as well .


----------



## crocto

The shirt is new and kind of odd. The collar is super wide and arched. It was however about $10 at Lord & Taylor and I don't have a pink shirt. I did the best I could but I was rushing this morning so not a great knot. I also think the tie and shirt pattern are both small and shouldn't really be together.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian
Socks: Express


----------



## srmd22

crocto said:


> The shirt is new and kind of odd. The collar is super wide and arched. It was however about $10 at Lord & Taylor and I don't have a pink shirt. I did the best I could but I was rushing this morning so not a great knot. I also think the tie and shirt pattern are both small and shouldn't really be together.
> 
> Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
> Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: Bostonian
> Socks: Express


I think it looks good, interesting shirt, and the tie / shirt combo works for me, despite the small pattern.


----------



## MRMstl

mjo_1 said:


> Great shoes! What are they? I was guessing AE McTavish, but I looked and they appear to have a different welt.


Thank you, they are Herring, model is Carnaby.


----------



## MRMstl

Jacket is flaring a bit.  It actually drapes nicely when I'm not rushing a photo of myself in the bathroom.

Jacket - Faconnable
Shirt - Thomas pink
Tie - Brioni
Square - Unknown
Chinos - Jcrew




























And from yesterday, a much more casual rig:
Top - BB
Bottom- Jcrew
Shoes - HS Trask


----------



## upr_crust

Greyer, cooler weather in NYC, but still not requiring a topcoat - yet.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bexley


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Burberry's
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drakes
PS - Marinella


----------



## 96Dore

BB suit
Hugo Boss Shirt
Neiman Marcus tie 
Kent Wang linen PS


----------



## blairrob

JackKelly said:


> Jacket - Burberry's
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Drakes
> PS - Marinella


Fabulous glen-check. Nice look.


----------



## crocto

96Dore said:


> BB suit
> Hugo Boss Shirt
> Neiman Marcus tie
> Kent Wang linen PS


Very nice look today. The spot tie looks great with the pinstripes on the suit.


----------



## bernoulli

I like how we have many new posters. A toast to you all gentlemen! Upr, really love your shoes and tie. I need to reconsider wearing black shoes.

Today is my version of an Ohio banker. Meeting with CEOs and CFOs of SME companies, so decided to be a little bit more low-key. It was a fun class, lots of discussion and we all had a good time (I hope). As you can see, my grey suit is really logging a lot of miles, as I tried to travel with less lugagge this time. Promise to rotate next time you see me. Tie is darker than it looks, shirt is a very light blue.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: JAB
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## mommatook1

Been awhile.  I see that Upr still owns this thread 

Jacket: HF
Shirt: Hamilton (Seoul)
Tie: BB
Trousers: BB
Shoes: RM Williams
Coat: RL

Yes, I realize I need a pocket square.  Happy Friday!


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, as much as you toned down your normal style, "Ohio banker" is still happily far from the result you achieved yesterday - you looked great, but hardly dull.

It's to be a wet and chilly day here in NYC.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Boots - BB Peals


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## JackKelly

A non-CBD look for casual Friday.

Jacket - Belvest
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Luciano Barbera
PS - Marinella


----------



## srmd22

Casual day:
RL blazer
LE hunter TN
Black and Tan tweed pants
AE Randolphs and belt


----------



## srmd22

Sort of a combo tweed / wise-guy look going there.



JackKelly said:


> A non-CBD look for casual Friday.
> 
> Jacket - Belvest
> Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
> Tie - Luciano Barbera
> PS - Marinella


----------



## RogerP

I was feeling decidedly less than conservative today, so I tricked out my otherwise tame navy and greys with a generous helping of purple.  What can I say, it fit my mood.

Blazer - Samuelsohn MTM
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Robert Jones 
PS - Generic
Trousers - Samuelsohn
Shoooz - Vass
Watch - IWC Yacht Club, 1969


----------



## crocto

JackKelly said:


> A non-CBD look for casual Friday.
> 
> Jacket - Belvest
> Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
> Tie - Luciano Barbera
> PS - Marinella





srmd22 said:


> Sort of a combo tweed / wise-guy look going there.


I'm a librarian and I agree with the wise guy look! Perhaps I can find you a scholarly article you can't refuse?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

JackKelly, your shirt-fu is weak. Wanna wear bright colors in shirts? Patterns on a white ground. The black and royal blue shirts? Never ever a good idea. I'm being tough on you because you seem to have an otherwise good eye.

srmd22, I _really_ like that. A cord jacket would work well, too. That's actually one of the first times I've _loved_ tweed pants in a look.

RogerP: I like that, mostly. If the shirt had a self-collar, or a contrast spread, I might like that better. Don't fold silk squares. I love the watch. What last are the Vass on?

Here's me. Last time I wore it, Checkerboard_13 suggested that I pair this suit with a more formal shirt and tie than my knit tie and OCBD. Today I tried out an experiment: A Paul Stuart shirt from the thrift store, with contrast point collar. The verdict: I like spreads better, and I'm not _crazy_ about contrast collars. Womp womp. Also, bad ironing on the collar. The rumples on the body are (I think) something I'll have to live with until I start buying slim-fit shirts -- I think the cause is the shirt shoulders being too wide and bunching up under the jacket.

With cheap burg CG LWB, because I wanted a double sole to splash through puddles and visit galleries with my photo class.


----------



## RogerP

Yrp - thanks for the feedback. Vass are on the F last.


----------



## Barcelona

upr_crust said:


> The suit I acquired about three years ago, I think - it's a BB Regent, which is the cut that suits me best from BB, and the cut that seems to be the rarest to find among their current offerings (arghhh), though their latest versions of the Madison cut is slimmer cut than it had been in years past.


How does the Fitzgerald fit you? I understand it is slimmer than the Madison.


----------



## remas10

kali77 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. The shirt and tie is from Bestofbritishshirts from there recent sale. Extremely happy with the customer service and quick shipping from Australia. I am not very impressed with the tie however. The silk is just not up to par with the likes of my other ties (drakes, dolce punta, kiton, شركة تسويق ,etc....). I think the shirt is of great quality though and love the overall shape and fit. The Corneliani was purchased at STP I can't remember the fabric, It is wonderful though. A 38S in Corneliani requires no alterations in the jacket for me(which is exceptional in my opinion).
> 
> Gene


I've always been told that the best way to tell is to pinch in between the buttons to feel for the canvas or lack of one.


----------



## upr_crust

Barcelona said:


> How does the Fitzgerald fit you? I understand it is slimmer than the Madison.


Fitzgeralds are cut slimmer than Madisons, and all of BB's cuts were slimmed down a bit a couple of seasons ago. I have Fitzgeralds in my current size which fit me well, but which were bought three years ago, and I remember trying on Fitzgerald jackets, and needing to size up one size in order to get a proper fit. The best policy is to try them on in the store - Fitzgeralds are slim-cut, but can be rather less shaped than Madisons or Regents.


----------



## Flanderian

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> JackKelly, your shirt-fu is weak. Wanna wear bright colors in shirts? Patterns on a white ground. The black and royal blue shirts? Never ever a good idea. I'm being tough on you because you seem to have an otherwise good eye.
> 
> srmd22, I _really_ like that. A cord jacket would work well, too. That's actually one of the first times I've _loved_ tweed pants in a look.
> 
> RogerP: I like that, mostly. If the shirt had a self-collar, or a contrast spread, I might like that better. Don't fold silk squares. I love the watch. What last are the Vass on?
> 
> Here's me. Last time I wore it, Checkerboard_13 suggested that I pair this suit with a more formal shirt and tie than my knit tie and OCBD. Today I tried out an experiment: A Paul Stuart shirt from the thrift store, with contrast point collar. The verdict: I like spreads better, and I'm not _crazy_ about contrast collars. Womp womp. Also, bad ironing on the collar. The rumples on the body are (I think) something I'll have to live with until I start buying slim-fit shirts -- I think the cause is the shirt shoulders being too wide and bunching up under the jacket.
> 
> With cheap burg CG LWB, because I wanted a double sole to splash through puddles and visit galleries with my photo class.


You know, you're really dressing too well these days! ic12337:

That PS looks like one of mine from Paul Stuart.


----------



## abefroeman

MRMstl said:


>


Please fasten french cuffs properly.

Love the coat. Shirt fits well.

Tie is distracting like a noisy baby in a fine restaurant. A sober tie would show off your shirt and coat.


----------



## Zakk

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's me. Last time I wore it, Checkerboard_13 suggested that I pair this suit with a more formal shirt and tie than my knit tie and OCBD. Today I tried out an experiment: A Paul Stuart shirt from the thrift store, with contrast point collar. The verdict: I like spreads better, and I'm not _crazy_ about contrast collars. Womp womp. Also, bad ironing on the collar. The rumples on the body are (I think) something I'll have to live with until I start buying slim-fit shirts -- I think the cause is the shirt shoulders being too wide and bunching up under the jacket.
> 
> With cheap burg CG LWB, because I wanted a double sole to splash through puddles and visit galleries with my photo class.


I love the tie and the peak lapels, they look very elegant together. If you fix the slight collar problem it would look perfect. What kind of cufflinks did you pair it with?


----------



## Zakk

abefroeman said:


> Please fasten french cuffs properly.
> 
> Love the coat. Shirt fits well.
> 
> Tie is distracting like a noisy baby in a fine restaurant. A sober tie would show off your shirt and coat.


I agree on both counts. French cuffs aren't supposed to wrap like that. Also, for the tie, I tend to play it safe and not let the tie be lighter than the shirt. Have you tried purple?


----------



## Zakk

remas10 said:


> I've always been told that the best way to tell is to pinch in between the buttons to feel for the canvas or lack of one.


That's a quick way to check if the jacket is canvassed, but not for discovering which fabric it is


----------



## crocto

Had an in-law's confirmation today.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP: I feel like I've asked you that before -- maybe about those same shoes. If I were going to start buying really excellent shoes (as in, better than AEs), I'd probably be looking at Vass on that last.

Flanderian: Thanks. It's more like I'm only posting when I've got something pretty good. That square has really grown on me lately. It's very wearable.

Zakk: Thank you. This is a subtle test to make sure that, whatever its flaws, that shirt still has french cuffs, isn't it? :icon_viking: 

I wore plain gold-plated engine turned ovals. NIB in an antique store, with matching tie bar. Am I right to think that wearing the links with the bar would be as bad as a matching tie and square?

Crocto: I like that.


----------



## Zakk

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Zakk: Thank you. This is a subtle test to make sure that, whatever its flaws, that shirt still has french cuffs, isn't it? :icon_viking:
> 
> I wore plain gold-plated engine turned ovals. NIB in an antique store, with matching tie bar. Am I right to think that wearing the links with the bar would be as bad as a matching tie and square?


Was I that obvious? With a contrast-collar shirt, I had to be sure :smile:

I'm not a fan of tie bars, but even if I were to consider it, a tie bar looks like it may in fact come close to violating the fashion "rule of seven" for that particular outfit. There's many points of interest: contrast-collar shirt, peak lapels, french cuffs, pocket square, tie, etc... I think you were right in skipping the tie bar for that outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is still cool enough to warrant a topcoat, at least for the morning commute, and I've not had the chance to wear today's coat this season, so here it is. I'm recycling today's attire from a "smart casual" brunch from yesterday - added a tie, and voila - work attire.

Sports jacket, shirt, tie, trousers, & shoes - BB
PS - no name brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Zakk said:


> Was I that obvious? With a contrast-collar shirt, I had to be sure :smile:
> 
> I'm not a fan of tie bars, but even if I were to consider it, a tie bar looks like it may in fact come close to violating the fashion "rule of seven" for that particular outfit. There's many points of interest: contrast-collar shirt, peak lapels, french cuffs, pocket square, tie, etc... I think you were right in skipping the tie bar for that outfit.


Well, here's the downside to vintage: the tie bar itself is kind of gigantic. I have only one or two ties that would be wide enough for it. That wasn't one of them.

It's funny you mention accessory overload -- I was thinking I might like that collar better if I pinned it. I don't have a collar pin, though, and in that case I might have to tone things down a little bit.

Upr: I particularly like that look. I think a pink shirt would have been very cool, too, and I really like those shoes. Not a fan of welted-style penny loafers in general, but the wingtip and pebble leather are perfect.


----------



## abefroeman

Putting my camera where my mouth is. (not literally of course :biggrin


----------



## eagle2250

Your's is a very handsome sport coat and combining it with the dark green tie, has worked surprisingly well. However, you might try to find a more streamlined fold for your pocket square or find one of reduced dimensions (to eliminate the pocket bulge) and work on shining those shoes up to provide a more attractive foundation on which to build the day's rig. If you are not intentionally elevating you trouser legs slightly to offer a glimpse of your socks, you might also increase your inseam by about two inches. Again, that is one good looking sport coat!


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr: I particularly like that look. I think a pink shirt would have been very cool, too, and I really like those shoes. Not a fan of welted-style penny loafers in general, but the wingtip and pebble leather are perfect.


If you page back to the last day that I wore this SC, (April 4th) you'll note that I wore it with a vivid pink shirt. Glad that you liked the fit, and the shoes (I've not worn them in a while, and thought that it was about time that they had an airing.)


----------



## RogerP

crocto - looking good - can't wait for the weather to warm up enough for me to wear those lighter shades.

abe - looking sharp - you're reminding me that I need more solids in the tie rotation.

crusty - spot on as usual.


----------



## abefroeman

eagle2250 said:


> Your's is a very handsome sport coat and combining it with the dark green tie, has worked surprisingly well. However, you might try to find a more streamlined fold for your pocket square or find one of reduced dimensions (to eliminate the pocket bulge) and work on shining those shoes up to provide a more attractive foundation on which to build the day's rig. If you are not intentionally elevating you trouser legs slightly to offer a glimpse of your socks, you might also increase your inseam by about two inches. Again, that is one good looking sport coat!


Thanks for the kind words on the SC, I'm clearly ready for spring (if prematurely).

I didn't even notice the PS bulge; the coat is 8.5oz which doesn't help the matter.

I'm sort of squatting to get close to the shoes, there is a little break in the trousers.

Embarrassed about the shoes. Where is that shine kit again? :biggrin:


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> RogerP: I feel like I've asked you that before -- maybe about those same shoes. If I were going to start buying really excellent shoes (as in, better than AEs), I'd probably be looking at Vass on that last.


I count myself fortunate to have three pairs of Vass with a 4th on order. There is a strong case to be made that they are the top value-for-dollar brand amongst premium shoes.


----------



## JackKelly

The missus and I heading out to a black tie event Saturday night. I apologize for the notch collar tux. :biggrin:


----------



## L-feld

JackKelly said:


> The missus and I heading out to a black tie event Saturday night. I apologize for the notch collar tux. :biggrin:


You're probably going to catch some flak for that wing collar too. But who cares. You were probably the only one there who knew how to tie a bow tie.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

JK: You were probably the best dressed man there, given the current level of most black tie attendees. You get big points for the low cut, four button waistcoat and self-tied bow.

I have to also agree, however, that a few things would propel it even further:
-Single button jacket
-Peak lapels
-Turn down collar shirt in marcella cotton

All three of those would go perfectly with the formality level of that waistcoat. A more minor nitpick, the bow's ends should extend a little further to harmonize with your face and collar. I hope you have many other black tie events!


----------



## JackKelly

Jovan said:


> JK: You were probably the best dressed man there, given the current level of most black tie attendees. You get big points for the low cut, four button waistcoat and self-tied bow.
> 
> I have to also agree, however, that a few things would propel it even further:
> -Single button jacket
> -Peak lapels
> -Turn down collar shirt in marcella cotton
> 
> All three of those would go perfectly with the formality level of that waistcoat. A more minor nitpick, the bow's ends should extend a little further to harmonize with your face and collar. I hope you have many other black tie events!


Thanks. I was experimenting with the bow tie. It's a single-ended number -a true antique. The previous owner thought it was made in the 1940s. I have a turn down collar shirt, but the small bow, I thought, looked better with the winged collar.


----------



## evan20200

Here we go:


----------



## abefroeman

eagle2250 said:


> You might try to [...] work on shining those shoes up to provide a more attractive foundation on which to build the day's rig. If you are not intentionally elevating you trouser legs slightly to offer a glimpse of your socks, you might also increase your inseam by about two inches.












FTFY


----------



## RogerP

Nice shine job dude.


----------



## abefroeman

Roger - thanks for your kind words both times.


Evan - I like it. I know from experience that its difficult to find a suit to fit your body type. That works well.

Improvements: Match tie width to lapel width. Others might not agree but I'd wouldn't wear a tie wider than 3.25" with that suit. Tiebar has some 3" ties for cheap that would do the trick.


----------



## upr_crust

Trying to will spring into existence by force of wardrobe.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - rhodochrosite and silver, craft fair, Buenos Aires, Argentina
PS - Ashear
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## JackKelly

upr - love that tie. 

Jacket - Kiton
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Corneliani
PS - ???


----------



## abefroeman

upr_crust said:


> Trying to will spring into existence by force of wardrobe.


That's a powerful force.


----------



## RogerP

Very nice crusty - thanks for making a strong case for both black shoes and double monks in one post. One of these days, please post a pic of your cufflink collection.

Back to navy and greys for me today.

Blazer / trousers - Samuelsohn MTM / OTR
Shirt - Eton - pale blue / pink stripe
Tie - Brioni
PS - unknown.
Shoes - Carmina midnight blue shell.


----------



## mimran

abefroeman said:


> FTFY


Nice shoes...


----------



## upr_crust

JackKelly said:


> upr - love that tie.





abefroeman said:


> That's a powerful force.





RogerP said:


> Very nice crusty - thanks for making a strong case for both black shoes and double monks in one post. One of these days, please post a pic of your cufflink collection.


Thank you, gentlemen. Ironically enough, the tie was bought at the Lord & Taylor on Boylston St., Boston, about a block from yesterday's tragedy - an odd sartorial coincidence.

Roger, my cufflink collection has been pictured before, but, if I have some spare time, I will try to photo it again, and post it.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: JAB


----------



## heldentenor

Great outfit today, RogerP. Any chance we could get a fuller image of the jacket? Also, I love the navy "bookends" of jacket and shoes interrupted by light grey.



RogerP said:


> Very nice crusty - thanks for making a strong case for both black shoes and double monks in one post. One of these days, please post a pic of your cufflink collection.
> 
> Back to navy and greys for me today.
> 
> Blazer / trousers - Samuelsohn MTM / OTR
> Shirt - Eton - pale blue / pink stripe
> Tie - Brioni
> PS - unknown.
> Shoes - Carmina midnight blue shell.


----------



## RogerP

heldentenor said:


> Great outfit today, RogerP. Any chance we could get a fuller image of the jacket? Also, I love the navy "bookends" of jacket and shoes interrupted by light grey.


Thanks heldentenor. This pic kinda sucks but it does show a bit more of the jacket:

And a vendor pic of the shoes that is definitely an improvement on my effort:


----------



## bernoulli

crocto, I usually leave the critiques to better people than I, but I need to say something: this outfit does not look good. The tie does not work even as a bondage instrument, and the solid blue shirt with solid grey makes you look like you are wearing an uniform of some kind (security guard?). IMHO, of course.


----------



## bernoulli

Blue shoes!!! Yes! Very nice...The rest of the ensemble is really good, but the shoes are the icing on the cake...



RogerP said:


> Thanks heldentenor. This pic kinda sucks but it does show a bit more of the jacket:
> 
> And a vendor pic of the shoes that is definitely an improvement on my effort:


----------



## evan20200

abefroeman said:


> Roger - thanks for your kind words both times. Evan - I like it. I know from experience that its difficult to find a suit to fit your body type. That works well. Improvements: Match tie width to lapel width. Others might not agree but I'd wouldn't wear a tie wider than 3.25" with that suit. Tiebar has some 3" ties for cheap that would do the trick.


Thanks for the complement and the suggestion. I've never thought about that before. But now that you mention it, it does make sense and can gives the outfit a more uniform look.

I tried a thinner tie today and this is how it turned out.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

How short are you tying your ties? Those knots are gigantic.


----------



## Jovan

Seconded. As a rule of thumb, you should have the wide end about 12" longer than the skinny end as you begin tying.


----------



## evan20200

The way I tie it is a little unconventional resulting in a bigger knot. The length is to the top of my belt. As a personal preference, I like it when the knot is bigger.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

evan20200 said:


> The way I tie it is a little unconventional resulting in a bigger knot. The length is to the top of my belt. As a personal preference, I like it when the knot is bigger.


It's out of proportion with the lapels on the jackets you've been posting, though. That last suit has _really_ skinny lapels -- they don't even reach the breast pocket. You'd need something on the wide side for it to work. I'm not uptight about the tie width matching the lapel, but what you've got going on now doesn't work for me.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## evan20200

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It's out of proportion with the lapels on the jackets you've been posting, though. That last suit has _really_ skinny lapels -- they don't even reach the breast pocket. You'd need something on the wide side for it to work. I'm not uptight about the tie width matching the lapel, but what you've got going on now doesn't work for me.


Good points. I'll keep that in mind.

*sartoriallytactical,
*I like that mesh looking fabric.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

evan20200 said:


> Good points. I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> *sartoriallytactical,
> *I like that mesh looking fabric.


Come to the wide lapel dark side*. You can land airplanes or whatever.

(Note: I had a guy compliment the width of my overcoat lapels in those terms... and then found out he'd done the exact same thing to my girlfriend about _her _overcoat last winter. Made her uncomfortable.)

*Not that I'm full-time Tom Ford-ing or whatever, but I'd rather have too wide than too skinny. You'd have trouble getting me into 3" lapels, but a well-cut suit with 3.75" would be perfectly nice, in my book. 3.5" is still the king.


----------



## Jovan

Depends on whether they are peak or notch. I personally like the Tom Ford 4" peak lapels.


----------



## crocto

bernoulli said:


> crocto, I usually leave the critiques to better people than I, but I need to say something: this outfit does not look good. The tie does not work even as a bondage instrument, and the solid blue shirt with solid grey makes you look like you are wearing an uniform of some kind (security guard?). IMHO, of course.


The tie is a bit loud. Honestly, I though the solid suit and shirt were needed because the tie has a lot going on. I understand your comments and appreciate them. What would you suggest? A shirt with some pattern? Obviously, changing the tie! Thanks for your input.

For what it's worth, in my opinion, I don't like peak lapels :tongue2:


----------



## bernoulli

crocto,

you do understand you just came into a hell of trouble with the boss, who always wear peak lapels, right? 

Andy, please discipline the guy...



crocto said:


> The tie is a bit loud. Honestly, I though the solid suit and shirt were needed because the tie has a lot going on. I understand your comments and appreciate them. What would you suggest? A shirt with some pattern? Obviously, changing the tie! Thanks for your input.
> 
> For what it's worth, in my opinion, I don't like peak lapels :tongue2:


----------



## upr_crust

More peak lapels coming your way, crocto - avert your eyes .

A dreary morning here in NYC, but with promise of more sun later in the day.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt & tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## RogerP

Well I'm not in the office today, and I have officially decided that I don't care what the forecast holds, I'm declaring that Spring has officically sprung.







Weaering a large sports watch with a suit is something I don't generally do. But this isn't a suit, and I was craving my Speedmaster.


----------



## crocto

I'm very out of focus today. I blame the overcast day.

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826


----------



## emb1980

RogerP said:


> Weaering a large sports watch with a suit is something I don't generally do. But this isn't a suit, and I was craving my Speedmaster.


Love the 8500! :thumbsup:


----------



## crocto

bernoulli said:


> crocto,
> 
> you do understand you just came into a hell of trouble with the boss, who always wear peak lapels, right?
> 
> Andy, please discipline the guy...


Bernoulli, I'm always in awe of your attire and think you dress most excellently but I'm sorry peak lapels just aren't for me! I am, of course, joking with you.


----------



## bernoulli

upr, lovely shirt and wonderful cufflinks, but I prefer mine...

RogerP - three tone shoes? Kudos to you. Lovely outfit. You can't see but I am also wearing an Omega, although a much simpler model from the 40's. Jacket is very nice as well.

crocto - the reason I did not give you advice on how to improve is that my style is a little bit out there. I would personally try a different shirt than a solid blue shirt with that plain grey suit.

had a lot of trouble tying this tie. First time I used it and I really like the texture, but damn, I do need to get used to thie hefty know it makes. First pics were taken before I redid it at least twice. I hate taking pictures with my phone camera. Will get back to old-fashioned cameras for next posts, unless I am traveling.


----------



## JackKelly

Crappy pic, but what the hell...

Jacket - Zegna Couture
Tie - Tie Bar
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
PS - no name


----------



## RogerP

bernouli - I love me some vintage Omegas! The tri-colour Vass Oxfords border on the outrageous for me (and no dobt would cross that border for some here) but I do get a kick out of them.

I like single-breasted peak lapels on that suit - something like that is high on the next-purchase list. I was very tempted by a similar Corneliani piece just recently.

In the close-up pic, it looks like the stripe in the shirt and suit are competing with each other rather than complimenting each other - likely because they are a similar width. A micro-stripe for the shirt would work better, IMO. Otherwise very sharp.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr, lovely shirt and wonderful cufflinks, but I prefer mine...





RogerP said:


> bernouli - I love me some vintage Omegas! The tri-colour Vass Oxfords border on the outrageous for me (and no dobt would cross that border for some here) but I do get a kick out of them.
> 
> I like single-breasted peak lapels on that suit - something like that is high on the next-purchase list. I was very tempted by a similar Corneliani piece just recently.
> 
> In the close-up pic, it looks like the stripe in the shirt and suit are competing with each other rather than complimenting each other - likely because they are a similar width. A micro-stripe for the shirt would work better, IMO. Otherwise very sharp.


Bernoulli, your cufflinks ARE better than mine - they display the exquisite taste of the purchaser.

RogerP, the tricolor wing tips are very cool, and I also am becoming more attracted to single-breasted peak lapel suits.


----------



## jbarwick

RogerP, I love the texture on that jacket! What type of fabric/weave is it?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks my man - it is wool. Not sure how the weave would be described.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr - couldn't agree more. The purchaser of those cufflinks is a person with exquisite tastes (for those not on the inside joke, upr gave me those cufflinks, a gift that is really appreciated - the cufflinks are by far the best looking I own).

RogerP - we had this discussion on clashing of stripes pattern before on the forum. I don't mind the clashing and actually like pulling it off. And I am always one for fancy shoes, the crazier the better. Again, kudos for that. I need to try Vass at some point.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Fair enough my man. You and crusty have me regretting the near complete absence of french cuffs in my wardrobe.


----------



## Jovan

You keep referring to him as crusty. Is there an inside joke regarding that?


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> You keep referring to him as crusty. Is there an inside joke regarding that?


At That Other Website, it seems that one's nickname is determined by whatever nickname one is given on Film Noir Buff, and, over there, I seem to be known as Crusty. Beyond that, on That Other Website, my seated pose is known as the Crusty Crouch. Hence, the references to "crusty".


----------



## crocto

bernoulli said:


> I don't mind the clashing and actually like pulling it off.


The stripes of your shirt seem more "bold" compared to those of your suit so I think it works nicely. And the solid tie with a bit of texture doesn't overwhelm anything.


----------



## Natsoi

I am in my standard uniform of shirt, jacket and jeans. I tried today to get my head around this pocket square business, I don't know if it's for me...


----------



## upr_crust

The sun has returned to NYC, and with the feeling of spring, I've acquired a yen for something whimsical in a tie - vintage Ferragamo.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ferragamo
Cufflinks - Some now-defunct menswear shop in London, name unremembered
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - BB peals


----------



## Diningd

Nice cufflinks and shoes, as well as everything else.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Natsol: I think the square works well for you. I'm a big fan of white squares with shirts that have white in the pattern.

upr: I love the matching cufflinks and tie. Normally, I'm not a big fan of matching, but that pattern is awesome enough that it's more than fine.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - BBGF
Shirt - Costco
Tie - RLPL
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## RogerP

You guys are killing me with those smart light grey glen check suits. Want. Badly.

I need to start saving some of crusty's pics for the next time someone starts beating the drum about how black shoes are only approproiate for funerals and suchlike. They look very smart here, as they have with a number of his outfits.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> upr: I love the matching cufflinks and tie. Normally, I'm not a big fan of matching, but that pattern is awesome enough that it's more than fine.


I don't wear today's tie often, and I can't remember the last time that I wore today's cufflinks. As it is, they were bought in different countries, and in different years, and it's only today that I had the idea to combine them.



RogerP said:


> You guys are killing me with those smart light grey glen check suits. Want. Badly.
> 
> I need to start saving some of crusty's pics for the next time someone starts beating the drum about how black shoes are only approproiate for funerals and suchlike. They look very smart here, as they have with a number of his outfits.


PoW checks in light grey are great for spring/summer, and as much as I have been encouraged to wear non-black shoes with navy or grey suits, with today's suit, I always prefer black shoes - I like the contrast.


----------



## crocto

The socks are for upr today as they are from Finsbury in Paris.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: J&M Melton
Socks: Finsbury


----------



## upr_crust

I will have to check out Finsbury's socks when I am next in Paris (which I expect will be at the end of May - a day trip from London via Eurostar).


----------



## srmd22

Yesterday:


----------



## 96Dore

A few from this week:

Monday



















Tuesday:










Today:


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> I will have to check out Finsbury's socks when I am next in Paris (which I expect will be at the end of May - a day trip from London via Eurostar).


The one I went to was on Avenue Opera. But they're all over Paris, I think.


----------



## RogerP

96Dore said:


> A few from this week:


This really works for me.


----------



## upr_crust

An odd set of coincidences determined today's attire. I am invited to a gala fund-raising dinner this evening, and, at the same time, the Friday contest at That Other Website was to construct an outfit entirely in black, white, and grey. The result of those two facts is what you see below.

Suit - BB GF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ben Silver
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Smith
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Charvet
PS - Santorelli


----------



## RogerP

Oh no - a black suit! :icon_smile: Looks good crusty - enjoy your evening.


----------



## MTM_Master?

RogerP said:


> This really works for me.


+1 - This was also may favorite of the three you posted


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

srmd22: I think if you switched shirt and shoes between those two looks, they'd be improved a little bit. As it stands, I wish the first shirt was a BD, and I think the plaid trews cry out for heftier shoes. I really like that tweed.

96Dore: Nice combinations. The second: that's a sportcoat, correct? What kind of trousers did you wear? That's also a look in which a silk PS would have worked very nicely.

upr: If every black suit were worn as well as that...

Funnily enough, the first time I show my face on here (I think) is also one of the times when I'm looking especially scruffy. Doing a lighting assignment for photo class. I need a haircut, and my girlfriend doesn't want me to shave. Deansgate jacket, Bert Pulitzer tie, and Ascot Chang shirt, all thifted, plus cheap mall-store gray trousers, weejuns, and argyle sox.


----------



## RogerP

Very smart Y-Rep, what took you so long? :smile:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Very smart Y-Rep, what took you so long? :smile:


Generally, I'm using a self timer, so I'm usually glaring at the camera willing it to stay in focus. I think that would detract.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## emb1980

Its a good looking photo Reprobate! I'm usually reluctant to comment on wardrobes here because of my relative ignorance, but I do know a thing or two about photos!

Tonight the wife and I enjoyed some Wagner.

Cashmere Jacket: BB
Shirt: Joseph Abboud
Bow Tie: The Tie Bar
Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (its actually light blue with darker dots, but that doesn't show well here)
Wool Trousers: Bonobos
​Shoes: AE Leeds


----------



## L-feld

emb1980 said:


> Its a good looking photo Reprobate! I'm usually reluctant to comment on wardrobes here because of my relative ignorance, but I do know a thing or two about photos!
> 
> Tonight the wife and I enjoyed some Wagner.
> 
> Cashmere Jacket: BB
> Shirt: Joseph Abboud
> Bow Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (its actually light blue with darker dots, but that doesn't show well here)
> Wool Trousers: Bonobos
> Shoes: AE Leeds


And you weren't expelled for wearing a tie?


----------



## emb1980

L-feld said:


> And you weren't expelled for wearing a tie?


LOL... I think I was the only one there! My personal favorite was one young gentleman wearing Nanny red shorts and boat shoes with (oh the humanity) white athletic socks!


----------



## Shaver

It's a sunny Spring day (finally) in my pleasant village and a spot of campanology was on the cards early morning.









What-ho! The usual country weekend clobber (with a monocle just for laughs). I'm sporting a lovely woolen cravat, very much a rarity these days, but a delight to wear.


----------



## Claybuster

emb1980 said:


> Its a good looking photo Reprobate! I'm usually reluctant to comment on wardrobes here because of my relative ignorance, but I do know a thing or two about photos!
> 
> Tonight the wife and I enjoyed some Wagner.
> 
> Cashmere Jacket: BB
> Shirt: Joseph Abboud
> Bow Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (its actually light blue with darker dots, but that doesn't show well here)
> Wool Trousers: Bonobos
> Shoes: AE Leeds


Spot on!!


----------



## emb1980

Thank you Claybuster!

An early supper with my beloved this evening (comfortably before dark) at a country-ish restaurant (Black Market Bistro).

I'd welcome any commentary on the tailoring/fit (or anything else for that matter). I specifically told my tailor to respect the lines of the classic 3/2 sack, so we didn't get overly aggressive with the waist suppression. I think its a happy medium that is relaxed and moves well, without being too billowy, but I will defer to those of you (almost everyone here) with more sartorial sense than myself.

Thanks to my long-suffering wife for taking the photos.

Raw Silk Sack: J Press
OCBD: Brooks Brothers
Gabardine Trousers: Brooks Brothers
Tie: The Tie Bar
Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (yes, recycling the one from last night... it was the best option of my rather limited selection)
Belt: Polo
Wingtips: Allen Edmonds


----------



## emb1980

Shaver said:


> It's a sunny Spring day (finally) in my pleasant village and a spot of campanology was on the cards early morning.
> 
> What-ho! The usual country weekend clobber (with a monocle just for laughs). I'm sporting a lovely woolen cravat, very much a rarity these days, but a delight to wear.
> 
> View attachment 7558


The cravat looks good! I could never pull one off, but it looks sharp on you.


----------



## Jovan

Felt a little inspired by James Bond tonight. Fantastic dinner out at Marcello's Chop House. Highly recommended.













Black Lapel suit
Proper Cloth shirt
PRL knit tie
Kent Wang cufflinks
Calvin Klein socks
AE Park Avenue


----------



## poorboy

I think the outfit looks good except the tie. Texture is way too rough for the suit cloth.

The Ralph Lauren Black Label picture has a similar look, but with a smooth tie. More slick.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2871712


----------



## Jovan

Sorry, I like knit ties with suits.


----------



## poorboy

I'm not against knit ties, but I think the weave should be a lot finer. I think the coarse weave would look better with a tweed outfit. To each their own.


----------



## evan20200

Jovan,

I like the suit overall. But I think I personally prefer the jacket a little shorter, say halfway between the tip of the thumb and knuckle. Then also raising the pants up a little and sliming it a tad bit. Slightly more modern cut but not completely selling out  

I have no preference one way or the other for the knit tie but like thicker knots to make it stand out more.


----------



## Jovan

poorboy: Something more like this, then? I see what you mean in that case.



evan20200: What do you mean by raising the pants up a little? The hem is already as short as it can go and I may have to let them out a bit more. No way I'm slimming the pants. Any more than this and they would be uncomfortably tight sitting down.


----------



## Spin Evans

Jovan, that suit is so sharp, it could draw blood. That fit is almost TOO perfect (as if there were such a thing)!


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Spin Evans.  I'm a pretty big fan of Black Lapel. Most of their pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## bernoulli

Shaver, love that look, monocle and all (reminds me of the first JLA-JSA crossover I read, drawn by Perez).

Jovan, a question (I really don't know the answer): shouldn't the last button of the waistcoat be open? I like the James Bond vibe, including the tie (would prefer more color if you were not looking for the vibe).

96dore: thanks for reminding me that a tie-less look can be quite interesting. 

YR: really don't like blazers unless you are an over-40's professor or something. Everything looks great, though, I just don't like the high-school look of a blazer.

emb1980: very American, and I mean it in the nicest way possible. Can't see that being pulled off in Paris or Italy, but it surely looks great.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Felt a little inspired by James Bond tonight. Fantastic dinner out at Marcello's Chop House. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Proper Cloth shirt
> PRL knit tie
> Kent Wang cufflinks
> Calvin Klein socks
> AE Park Avenue


Very sharp. The best thing about three piece suits is that you can wear popovers with them!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

emb1980 said:


> LOL... I think I was the only one there! My personal favorite was one young gentleman wearing Nanny red shorts and boat shoes with (oh the humanity) white athletic socks!


My previous boss from back when I represented banks would wear the same thing whenever we had to meet with the bank reps. Except even he had the decency to omit socks.

At any rate, the bow tie is a very handsome look for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RogerP

Very sharp Jovan - thanks for NOT displaying any shrink-wrapped button-pulling fit nonsense. That suit drapes just as it should. Knit ties aren't my thing, but you wear it well.


----------



## Shaver

I will echo Roger's comment - very sharp Jovan. A well deserved 'I'm handsome and I know it' demeanour you possess here.



Jovan said:


>


----------



## poorboy

Jovan said:


> poorboy: Something more like this, then? I see what you mean in that case.
> 
> evan20200: What do you mean by raising the pants up a little? The hem is already as short as it can go and I may have to let them out a bit more. No way I'm slimming the pants. Any more than this and they would be uncomfortably tight sitting down.


That's more along the lines of what I was thinking about. I think it matches the refinement of the suit fabric better.

I think your pant length is fine, but I wear a full break with the end just a hair above the heel. Gives me some room for error if a dry cleaner were to ever accidentally shrink it. I also find it gets caught between my shoe and heel when walking sometimes if it's too short.


----------



## Shaver

Jacket - a playful ventless number in navy and sea green dogtooth on a cream ground with sky blue and tomato red over-checks. This fabric is so light as it hardly feels like you are wearing a jacket at all.

Cravat - creamy yellow silk with blue and red paisley pattern picking up rather well on the jacket's over-check.

Shirt - sky blue plain broadcloth.

PS - a plain rich maroon silk.

Trousers - mid grey flannels with a just-so drape and hemmed to the optimal slant forward for my ideal break.

Shoes - Loake oxfords in a deep chocolate tone.


----------



## emb1980

Shaver said:


> View attachment 7566
> 
> 
> PS - a plain rich maroon silk.


Looks good to me, but I'll leave critique to the experts! 

Question: What guidelines do you use when selecting a pocket square in the absence of a tie?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

emb1980, Thanks. That means a lot coming from somebody as consistently well-photographed as you.

Shaver, you have been knocking it out of the park the last few days. 

Jovan, I kinda like the roughness of the tie, but for whatever reason, I sort of wish it was black. I know, shock and horror, all that. I just like black knit ties.

Oh, bernoulli, we'll never quite see eye-to-eye. I'm glad for it -- you think of things I wouldn't, and I like that.


----------



## Shaver

Top notch! You have clearly solved the 'what colour trousers to wear with this jacket?' quandary. A great look.

I would call for more waist suppression but then I am English and we like that sort of thing a little more than you American fellows - in others words you may pay me no heed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello again, everyone. You're all looking very well-dressed, very sharp men with good taste!

Today I will wear this suit I got back from a tailor. I posted a fit picture of it a while back and I agree with what everyone said. The sleeves were too short and it needed to be let out so the tailor did just that.

Here's the results.









This is all for church. I though about adding one of my thrifted hats but I'm afraid of it looking too much costume. Again, I've been reading alot of anti-hat posts in other forums. Here's a picture with a hat, it will go off indoors.










I would like to hear you guys honest opinions.


----------



## Flanderian

HamilcarBarca said:


> I would like to hear you guys honest opinions.


Not sure what to say. It fits much better, but perhaps slightly stiff?

Maybe a tad '50's?


----------



## RogerP

Hamilcar - from that first pic it looks like there is a pretty major roll / crease at the shoulders just behind the collar.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Flanderian said:


> Not sure what to say. It fits much better, but perhaps slightly stiff?
> 
> Maybe a tad '50's?
> 
> View attachment 7575


To me it doesn't feel stiff but I guess it looks that way from the pictures.



RogerP said:


> Hamilcar - from that first pic it looks like there is a pretty major roll / crease at the shoulders just behind the collar.


You're right about that. And I've been trying some other coats and they also have a crease behind the collar. Is the alteration to fix this expensive and risky?


----------



## Acct2000

Jovan, your most recent suit is really sharp!


----------



## RogerP

HamilcarBarca said:


> Is the alteration to fix this expensive and risky?


I'm not sure of the cost in isolation, as it's something that I invariably need to have done as part of the total alteration package when buying an off-the-rack suit.

It's certainly not risky in the hands of a capable tailor.


----------



## mhdena

Jovan said:


> Felt a little inspired by James Bond tonight. Fantastic dinner out at Marcello's Chop House. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Proper Cloth shirt
> PRL knit tie
> Kent Wang cufflinks
> Calvin Klein socks
> AE Park Avenue


Nice to see a young man in a properly fitting suit, you'll be able to wear that 10-15-maybe 20 years from now, unlike the slim, short jacket suits some guys like.

The only thing I'd change is the shoes, they look like they've seen better days. some Rutledge if you want to stay with AE would be close to the look UprCrust has.

IMO


----------



## Jovan

HamilcarBarca: Shouldn't be too costly, it's just a matter of taking in fabric below the collar. Most decent quality suits are built so that can be done.



bernoulli said:


> Shaver, love that look, monocle and all (reminds me of the first JLA-JSA crossover I read, drawn by Perez).
> 
> Jovan, a question (I really don't know the answer): shouldn't the last button of the waistcoat be open? I like the James Bond vibe, including the tie (would prefer more color if you were not looking for the vibe).
> 
> 96dore: thanks for reminding me that a tie-less look can be quite interesting.
> 
> YR: really don't like blazers unless you are an over-40's professor or something. Everything looks great, though, I just don't like the high-school look of a blazer.
> 
> emb1980: very American, and I mean it in the nicest way possible. Can't see that being pulled off in Paris or Italy, but it surely looks great.


It's a six button, five to close waistcoat (you can just barely see the last buttonhole in these pics). So the last button being unfastened isn't necessary like on a regular waistcoat. However, I'd argue that like a double breasted it's only a matter of preference since the buttons are in a straight line.

The way I see it is that a three piece suit already makes a statement, so there's better time for a bit of austerity. I did like how matching my socks to tie rather than the suit or shoes turned out, though.



L-feld said:


> Very sharp. The best thing about three piece suits is that you can wear popovers with them!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I don't think I'll go that route, personally. :icon_smile_big:



RogerP said:


> Very sharp Jovan - thanks for NOT displaying any shrink-wrapped button-pulling fit nonsense. That suit drapes just as it should. Knit ties aren't my thing, but you wear it well.


Thank you, Roger. I specifically asked them to loosen a few places up while they were fixing other problems with my first suit. Their Tailored Fit is a close fit, but it actually doesn't pull at the button, nor do the trousers look grabby when standing up. They do a modern fit, should one want that, as good as it can be done IMO.



Shaver said:


> I will echo Roger's comment - very sharp Jovan. A well deserved 'I'm handsome and I know it' demeanour you possess here.


Thanks, Shaver. My confidence does increase a bit when I wear something well-fitting. I couldn't tell you if I got better service wearing it (as some claim they do) since it was my first time eating there.



poorboy said:


> That's more along the lines of what I was thinking about. I think it matches the refinement of the suit fabric better.
> 
> I think your pant length is fine, but I wear a full break with the end just a hair above the heel. Gives me some room for error if a dry cleaner were to ever accidentally shrink it. I also find it gets caught between my shoe and heel when walking sometimes if it's too short.


Maybe a couple of knit tie purchases from TTB are in order, then.  Haven't had the latter problem yet, which is funny because I often do when wearing things with little to no break.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> emb1980, Thanks. That means a lot coming from somebody as consistently well-photographed as you.
> 
> Shaver, you have been knocking it out of the park the last few days.
> 
> Jovan, I kinda like the roughness of the tie, but for whatever reason, I sort of wish it was black. I know, shock and horror, all that. I just like black knit ties.
> 
> Oh, bernoulli, we'll never quite see eye-to-eye. I'm glad for it -- you think of things I wouldn't, and I like that.


Ian Fleming would be proud!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Jovan, your most recent suit is really sharp!


Thank you!



mhdena said:


> Nice to see a young man in a properly fitting suit, you'll be able to wear that 10-15-maybe 20 years from now, unlike the slim, short jacket suits some guys like.
> 
> The only thing I'd change is the shoes, they look like they've seen better days. some Rutledge if you want to stay with AE would be close to the look UprCrust has.
> 
> IMO


Thanks. What's wrong with my shoes? They're in good condition.


----------



## upr_crust

Temperatures are still rather wintry in NYC today - it won't go above 12C/54F today, which is why I'm giving this topcoat and hat a final hurrah this morning.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, vis JJ Hat Center


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Corneliani 7 fold
PS - Marinella


----------



## 96Dore

96Dore: Nice combinations. The second: that's a sportcoat said:


> Thanks. I paired the SC with some light grey wool trousers (see below). Note -- the SC is flaring out a bit because of my raised arm to take the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Balfour

I suppose I'm only allowed to make positive comments in this thread, given the groupthink. So I will not comment on many of the posters over the last few months.

But two outstanding recent examples:

- Jovan: Simple elegance in the three piece. Would have preferred a grenadine tie (perhaps in silver grey) to the knit, and conventional waistcoat, but minor details only. Bonkers comment about the shoes by the way - only just broken in.

- Shaver: If anyone has the panache to carry of a cravat, you do. As you know, a look that I think will normally go wrong, but you and Langham provide some good contradictory evidence. Great shoes. Would prefer a slightly softer shouldered jacket (but only a personal preference), but the colour combination was very pleasing.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour said:


> I suppose I'm only allowed to make positive comments in this thread, given the groupthink. So I will not comment on many of the posters over the last few months.


I, for one, welcome any feedback anyone has about the stuff I post. You have no need to treat me with kid gloves -- especially since I respect your opinions, and I'm quite sure I would learn something from any opinions.


----------



## Jovan

Balfour said:


> I suppose I'm only allowed to make positive comments in this thread, given the groupthink. So I will not comment on many of the posters over the last few months.
> 
> But two outstanding recent examples:
> 
> - Jovan: Simple elegance in the three piece. Would have preferred a grenadine tie (perhaps in silver grey) to the knit, and conventional waistcoat, but minor details only. Bonkers comment about the shoes by the way - only just broken in.
> 
> - Shaver: If anyone has the panache to carry of a cravat, you do. As you know, a look that I think will normally go wrong, but you and Langham provide some good contradictory evidence. Great shoes. Would prefer a slightly softer shouldered jacket (but only a personal preference), but the colour combination was very pleasing.


Thank you. I've been looking at grenadines for a while, just can't decide. Not sure I'd like a tie in that colour with the suit though, I'd sooner do navy or burgundy.


----------



## Balfour

Thanks, YRB. I haven't seen much from you in a quick skim through the thread, but:



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Very much like the tie and pocket square - the colours work with well with the charcoal of the suit (counter-intuitively, I find it easier to find ties that pair well with navy and mid-grey, than charcoal, suits). My preference would be for a semi-spread non-contrast collar (a 'semi-solid' shirt would have been my preference, perhaps a ladder stripe). Myself I don't mind blue or blue / white with charcoal (cf. Will). And, very much from a personal perspective, I would prefer a white linen PS; yours works just fine, but I would go with something simpler.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Shirt and odd jacket combine very pleasingly. Repp tie an American classic (I wouldn't wear it because of the Limey hang-up over striped ties, but I like it). With that shirt, the small stripes [in the tie] are a little close to the shirt (would have preferred conventional bengal). Colours overall harmonise nicely, and provide a lot of interest framed with the neutral grey.

That is the sort of grey odd jacket to wear: plenty of texture (flecked Donegal would have been nice too).

Main thing I don't like is the patch breast pocket.

Silk PS would work better with the rough-textured odd jacket, IMO.


----------



## Balfour

[Detente.:smile:]


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> Thank you. I've been looking at grenadines for a while, just can't decide. Not sure I'd like a tie in that colour with the suit though, I'd sooner do navy or burgundy.


The silver grey is a matter of personal taste. I think it looks very nice with the sort of urbane, semi-monochromatic look you were aiming for (and certainly achieved), especially for the evening. I think navy is tricky to pair with a navy suit (although I find it easier with a blazer for some reason). Slate blue / grey looks quite nice. Burgundy grenadine, as I think I said elsewhere, is about the most versatile tie I think you can own - great for a range of grey and navy suits, but also passable with odd jackets. I like purple for the evening, and forest green for the day as well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour said:


> Thanks, YRB. I haven't seen much from you in a quick skim through the thread, but:
> 
> Very much like the tie and pocket square - the colours work with well with the charcoal of the suit (counter-intuitively, I find it easier to find ties that pair well with navy and mid-grey, than charcoal, suits). My preference would be for a semi-spread non-contrast collar (a 'semi-solid' shirt would have been my preference, perhaps a ladder stripe). Myself I don't mind blue or blue / white with charcoal (cf. Will). And, very much from a personal perspective, I would prefer a white linen PS; yours works just fine, but I would go with something simpler.
> 
> Shirt and odd jacket combine very pleasingly. Repp tie an American classic (I wouldn't wear it because of the Limey hang-up over striped ties, but I like it). With that shirt, the small stripes are a little close to the shirt (would have preferred conventional bengal). Colours overall harmonise nicely, and provide a lot of interest framed with the neutral grey.
> 
> That is the sort of grey odd jacket to wear: plenty of texture (flecked Donegal would have been nice too).
> 
> Main thing I don't like is the patch breast pocket.
> 
> Silk PS would work better with the rough-textured odd jacket, IMO.


Thank you. Lately, I've become very aware that my wardrobe lacks a few blue-and-white striped shirts. In the first rig, I'd be very happy to swap that shirt for a bengal (or thinner) stripe with a spread collar, and then add a white square. I don't like wearing only one pattern, though, so in this rig I reached for the patterned square. I find that a flecked charcoal, like this one, is much easier to pair ties and squares with. I think I'd be lost with a solid gray this dark.

The second rig would, I think, be improved by a different tie or shirt. They both work with the jacket, but not each other. The square is silk, but it's very dry finished and gauzy. I'm not too fond of the patch breast pocket, in general, but I think it helps balance the throat latch on this relatively quiet fabric.


----------



## emb1980

FWIW the whole reason I post here is for critique. I know next-to-nothing about this sort of thing and I'm trying to learn. I promise my delicate ego can handle it.


----------



## Claybuster

emb1980 said:


> Thank you Claybuster!
> 
> An early supper with my beloved this evening (comfortably before dark) at a country-ish restaurant (Black Market Bistro).
> 
> I'd welcome any commentary on the tailoring/fit (or anything else for that matter). I specifically told my tailor to respect the lines of the classic 3/2 sack, so we didn't get overly aggressive with the waist suppression. I think its a happy medium that is relaxed and moves well, without being too billowy, but I will defer to those of you (almost everyone here) with more sartorial sense than myself.
> 
> Thanks to my long-suffering wife for taking the photos.
> 
> Raw Silk Sack: J Press
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers
> Gabardine Trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (yes, recycling the one from last night... it was the best option of my rather limited selection)
> Belt: Polo
> Wingtips: Allen Edmonds


Again, your ensemble looks great. The ONLY thing I would point out and it is minor and that is the button down collar. I think a classic point collar may have looked better for an evening out. Typically, button down collars shouldn't be worn after 6pm. But, as you said, it was "comfortably before dark", so it may have been before 6pm:icon_smile: Very well put together.


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. Lately, I've become very aware that my wardrobe lacks a few blue-and-white striped shirts. In the first rig, I'd be very happy to swap that shirt for a bengal (or thinner) stripe with a spread collar, and then add a white square. I don't like wearing only one pattern, though, so in this rig I reached for the patterned square. I find that a flecked charcoal, like this one, is much easier to pair ties and squares with. I think I'd be lost with a solid gray this dark.
> 
> The second rig would, I think, be improved by a different tie or shirt. They both work with the jacket, but not each other. The square is silk, but it's very dry finished and gauzy. I'm not too fond of the patch breast pocket, in general, but I think it helps balance the throat latch on this relatively quiet fabric.


Re. patterned shirts: I'm very fond of this sort of shirt: if not nicer than a bengal, then more versatile. It appears even more semi-solid from a distance, but there is still something interesting going on (even if the pattern is not obvious to the eye from a distance). Versatile, as it works well with ties that are solid and neats and suits that are solid and striped.

If I were to go







, it would be my OneShirt.


----------



## Balfour

emb1980 said:


> FWIW the whole reason I post here is for critique. I know next-to-nothing about this sort of thing and I'm trying to learn. I promise my delicate ego can handle it.





emb1980 said:


> Thank you Claybuster!
> 
> An early supper with my beloved this evening (comfortably before dark) at a country-ish restaurant (Black Market Bistro).
> 
> I'd welcome any commentary on the tailoring/fit (or anything else for that matter). I specifically told my tailor to respect the lines of the classic 3/2 sack, so we didn't get overly aggressive with the waist suppression. I think its a happy medium that is relaxed and moves well, without being too billowy, but I will defer to those of you (almost everyone here) with more sartorial sense than myself.
> 
> Thanks to my long-suffering wife for taking the photos.
> 
> Raw Silk Sack: J Press
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers
> Gabardine Trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (yes, recycling the one from last night... it was the best option of my rather limited selection)
> Belt: Polo
> Wingtips: Allen Edmonds


Fine. StyleForum groupthink is anti-light odd jacket /dark trousers. This combination shows that it can be done very well. It is trickier than darker jacket / lighter trousers, but overall this really works for me (especially for Spring / Summer).

Repp tie again not for me for the same reason as I mentioned in commenting on YRB's post (I would like to wear them, but there is always a suspicion in the UK that you are displaying some sort of institutional affiliation). The only adjustments I would make - as a matter of preference - would be a slightly more golden / wheat colour to the jacket, and swapping the PS for a PS that was patterned (with complimentary colours to the shirt, rather than a solid colour close to the shirt).

I call them as I see them, so when I say I like it overall I mean that (no rule saying there's got to be three good comments for each criticism).

P.S. And possibly a slightly, slightly reduced break on the trousers?


----------



## L-feld

Claybuster said:


> Again, your ensemble looks great. The ONLY thing I would point out and it is minor and that is the button down collar. I think a classic point collar may have looked better for an evening out. Typically, button down collars shouldn't be worn after 6pm. But, as you said, it was "comfortably before dark", so it may have been before 6pm:icon_smile: Very well put together.


I always thought that rule applied more to suits than sport jackets, which are firmly in the casual realm. You might draw the line at a blazer worn in the evening, depending on your nationality. I would 100% wear a button down with a blazer after 6 pm, but I can see how it would make some folks uneasy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

Personally disagree with that guideline. Night time doesn't automatically equal greater formality, it depends on the event.



Balfour said:


> The silver grey is a matter of personal taste. I think it looks very nice with the sort of urbane, semi-monochromatic look you were aiming for (and certainly achieved), especially for the evening. I think navy is tricky to pair with a navy suit (although I find it easier with a blazer for some reason). Slate blue / grey looks quite nice. Burgundy grenadine, as I think I said elsewhere, is about the most versatile tie I think you can own - great for a range of grey and navy suits, but also passable with odd jackets. I like purple for the evening, and forest green for the day as well.


Ah, well there's the misunderstanding right there. The suit is actually dark grey (despite being listed as charcoal, I don't think it quite hits that range). Thus, I wore a navy tie and socks.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> Ah, well there's the misunderstanding right there. The suit is actually dark grey (despite being listed as charcoal, I don't think it quite hits that range). Thus, I wore a navy tie and socks.


From the outdoor shots, I wouldn't have believed the suit to be dark grey (e.g. cf. YRB's charcoal suit above) - I suppose that shows the perils of the whole endeavour of commenting on clothing on the interwebz!


----------



## Jovan

Funny, as I specifically try to take outdoors photos when possible so the colours are more true to life!


----------



## Balfour

Bizarre - it reads closer to grey on my monitor in the inside shots.


----------



## IvanD

emb1980 said:


> Thank you Claybuster!
> 
> An early supper with my beloved this evening (comfortably before dark) at a country-ish restaurant (Black Market Bistro).
> 
> I'd welcome any commentary on the tailoring/fit (or anything else for that matter). I specifically told my tailor to respect the lines of the classic 3/2 sack, so we didn't get overly aggressive with the waist suppression. I think its a happy medium that is relaxed and moves well, without being too billowy, but I will defer to those of you (almost everyone here) with more sartorial sense than myself.
> 
> Thanks to my long-suffering wife for taking the photos.
> 
> Raw Silk Sack: J Press
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers
> Gabardine Trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: Hugh & Crye (yes, recycling the one from last night... it was the best option of my rather limited selection)
> Belt: Polo
> Wingtips: Allen Edmonds





bernoulli said:


> emb1980: very American, and I mean it in the nicest way possible. Can't see that being pulled off in Paris or Italy, but it surely looks great.


Whilst I know I am hardly qualified to offer critism on anyones outfit, I find Bernoulli's statement rather strange.
In my opinion, and as a more casual ensemble, if you were to lose the tie, this outfit would not be out of place in any of the major European cities.
And as was said in an earlier post, a great look for spring/summer.


----------



## Balfour

I like blazer and greys. The shade here, in particular, achieves exactly the right contrast between jacket and trousers. (A very conservative English look would go with even darker charcoal flannels, but objectively - in aesthetic terms - I think this looks better.)

Fit is good - not unduly tight, jacket is a nice length, perfect shirt cuff on display. A little more trouser break than I would prefer (as before), but within the range of good taste.

Is the shirt plain blue or patterned?

Is the pocket square silk or linen?

A bow tie is tricky look for a younger guy to pull off. I think they look best on very distinguished older chaps: the 'consultant surgeon' or 'colourful Senator / member of the House of Lords'. There's a narrow dividing line between the urbane and the geek. That said, you manage to pull it off without looking geeky (but many would be advised not to follow your example).

You said you're a beginner and know practically nothing. You're lucky - you've got natural good taste, as both the looks on which I've commented - in my view and for whatever it may be worth - have been at the higher register.


----------



## Balfour

Argon said:


> I've been mulling over last week's posts by Alan and YR about tonal and colour contrast between jacket and trousers, and thought I'd have a go at seeing whether I could crack the more difficult lighter top / darker bottom combination. I had to choose lighter shoes as the trousers are a dark chocolate brown, and, had I selected equally dark (or darker) shoes, there'd have been very little contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For any budding watch fiends, this is a standard modern version of the hesalite crystal Speedmaster 'Moonwatch', reference 3570.50.00.
> 
> As always, any critique much appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Specifically, are the socks too garish?
> 
> I posted a similar outfit last year and received generally positive views, so I'm fairly confident it all works quite well. I did make a few tweaks though based on that feedback (trousers too long; socks too dark), but I am unsure as to whether I've overdone it on the socks.


Another good dark trouser / lighter odd jacket combination. Overall I like very much. No button down as I'm not N. 'merican. Jacket needs letting out a bit. Shoe colour, by personal preference, would have been slightly darker.

Socks - not novelty, but whimsical. Strictly, in good taste? No. But I think one gets an occasional pass for that.:biggrin2:


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> From the annals of lousy photography:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Iron actually did stop by today -- my shirt looks wrinkled as all get out because I'm holding a laptop at a funny angle to take the picture. I wore jeans, too, which might not have been the best choice.


I have tried the Churchill spot pocket square with suits in country colours and odd jackets. It was a worthy effort, but I eventually found that broad sweeping patterns work better in silk pocket squares (rather than small repeating patterns). I realise that this is Forvm wisdom but I think on this occasion it is right.

Some interesting textures. There seems a little too much textural similarity and not enough contrast. Can you fill us in on odd jacket and tie?


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> The English Winter continues.
> 
> View attachment 7385
> 
> 
> British Warm, lambswool scarf, lamb nappa gloves, moleskin trousers, quarter brogues.


Classic British country look. Would boil alive in the British warm. Dark brown leather gloves, please.


----------



## Balfour

emb1980 said:


> Out to our first dinner of a week long (and much needed vacation). Nanny reds in honor of spring break.
> 
> Sport Coat: BB
> OCBD: Hugh & Crye
> PS: Hugh & Crye
> Belt: PRL braided
> Chinos: Bonobos
> Wingtips: Frye
> Socks: Pink BB argyles


Relaxed elegance.

'Puff' your pocket square.

What is the American wisdom on Nantucket reds and shoe colour?


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Very nice crusty - thanks for making a strong case for both black shoes and double monks in one post. One of these days, please post a pic of your cufflink collection.
> 
> Back to navy and greys for me today.
> 
> Blazer / trousers - Samuelsohn MTM / OTR
> Shirt - Eton - pale blue / pink stripe
> Tie - Brioni
> PS - unknown.
> Shoes - Carmina midnight blue shell.


Not that I suspect you will care a bucket of warm spit what I think, but that is a damn fine blazer (here and below).


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> What-ho! The usual country weekend clobber (with a monocle just for laughs). I'm sporting a lovely woolen cravat, very much a rarity these days, but a delight to wear.


[Expletive deleted] Patrick Moore. Splendid!:biggrin2:


----------



## bernoulli

Balfour.

If you want to comment on any of my ensembles, go to town...I receive criticism for a living and nothing you say will hurt more than some peer-review I have received in the past....


----------



## RogerP

Balfour said:


> Not that I suspect you will care a bucket of warm spit what I think, but that is a damn fine blazer (here and below).


Thank you kindly Balfour.


----------



## L-feld

Balfour said:


> What is the American wisdom on Nantucket reds and shoe colour?


I beleive that burgundy shell penny loafers or white bucks are the shoe of choice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Classic British country look. Would boil alive in the British warm. Dark brown leather gloves, please.


They were dark brown, honestly.  Too dark brown though and by contrast with the coat appear almost black. Anyway the good news is that I got these from Chester Jefferies to rectify the problem:


----------



## Balfour

bernoulli said:


> Balfour.
> 
> If you want to comment on any of my ensembles, go to town...I receive criticism for a living and nothing you say will hurt more than some peer-review I have received in the past....


I am applying a self-denying ordinance in your case, old chap, as I see from the sacred cows thread that you are basically the anti-Balfour!:biggrin2: No value judgment here, but I have decided that it will keep peace in the Realm if I comment on the looks I like, or where people specifically ask me to comment.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> They were dark brown, honestly.  Too dark brown though and by contrast with the coat appear almost black. Anyway the good news is that I got these from Chester Jefferies to rectify the problem:


Yes, they looked almost black.

Very nice. I was thinking about placing an order with CJ soon myself - your views?


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Thank you kindly Balfour.


What are the buttons made of? In all sincerity, that combination of double breasted style (with perfect fit) and non-gilt buttons is very appealing.


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Yes, they looked almost black. Very nice. I was thinking about placing an order with CJ soon myself - your views?


Far and away the best gloves I have ever owned. I will keep my description of the deerskin leather suitable for family viewing. :redface: It's like wearing latex surgeon gloves they are so light and supple.... Remarkably good value for money too - when I compare them with other gloves I own which cost as much (and even a little more) they are superior in every single respect.


----------



## Balfour

On that basis, an order will be placed. Also thinking of Equus Leather. Thanks.

B.


----------



## emb1980

Once again, thank you Balfour for the detailed critique!

Alas, that is the same pocket square in the blue sport coat shot that I sent you on PM. It is a poor commentary on both my available selection and discretion in the pocket square category. It was selected in that particular case to work with the minor color of the bow tie. The blue shirt is solid with a herringbone weave and a semi-spread collar.

Today was much cooler, so I took it as an opportunity to wear my tweed what may be the last time before it is packed away for the warmer months. I've included a closer shot so that the PS is more evident, as that is obviously an area for improvement on my part.

Sport Coat: Polo (Corneliani)
OCBD: Brooks Brothers
Pocket Square: Brooks Brothers
Trousers: Brooks Brothers
Wingtips: Frye


----------



## Balfour

emb1980 said:


> Once again, thank you Balfour for the detailed critique!
> 
> Alas, that is the same pocket square in the blue sport coat shot that I sent you on PM. It is a poor commentary on both my available selection and discretion in the pocket square category. It was selected in that particular case to work with the minor color of the bow tie. The blue shirt is solid with a herringbone weave and a semi-spread collar.
> 
> Today was much cooler, so I took it as an opportunity to wear my tweed what may be the last time before it is packed away for the warmer months. I've included a closer shot so that the PS is more evident, as that is obviously an area for improvement on my part.
> 
> Sport Coat: Polo (Corneliani)
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers
> Pocket Square: Brooks Brothers
> Trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Wingtips: Frye


My main pointer are the lapels are a little narrower that I think optimal. But otherwise I like the combination of colours and textures. Thank you for being so open to honest feedback.


----------



## bernoulli

no worries! Can I ask your opinion if I decide to wear a charcoal solid sack suit with pleated high-rise trousers, solid blue shirt, striped tie, and tassled loafer after a clean shave? I don't think it is going to happen, but the nice thing about defining myself as a scientist is the liberty to change my mind...



Balfour said:


> I am applying a self-denying ordinance in your case, old chap, as I see from the sacred cows thread that you are basically the anti-Balfour!:biggrin2: No value judgment here, but I have decided that it will keep peace in the Realm if I comment on the looks I like, or where people specifically ask me to comment.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

emb1980:

For what it's worth, I think that's one of my favorites of the looks I've seen you post, and it's also got a touch more waist suppression and a slightly slimmer leg line (maybe? not sure about this). It suits you well. Of course, I'm somewhat biased, since my favorite tweed jacket is in a cloth in a similar color.


----------



## RogerP

Balfour said:


> What are the buttons made of? In all sincerity, that combination of double breasted style (with perfect fit) and non-gilt buttons is very appealing.


Thanks again - the buttons are slate grey mother of pearl.

Shaver - gorgeous gloves. I'm hoping to have no further need of such until the fall, but you never know.


----------



## crocto

Lots of stuff at the cleaners. Had to toss this together.

Blaze & PS: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Chaps Ralph Lauren


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Felt a little inspired by James Bond tonight. Fantastic dinner out at Marcello's Chop House. Highly recommended.


The fit, colors, and everything but the following is great: I don't like cuffs on pants! Now I know it's a complete choice but the pants cuffs I can't get past.


----------



## Bjorn

After a short bout of summery weather, it's abysmally wet in Stockholm. 

Wearing navy Barbour jacket, wool scarf, BB tie, navy blazer, thinly striped shirt with white spread collar, beige slacks and brown suede church's bals. Unfortunately with black socks today, in wool. Brown suede Chester Jefferies gloves.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and it's still cool in NYC - highs not much above 10c/50F today. It seems spring is shy and/or lazy this season.

Suit - BB
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Ben Silver
PS Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt 
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino


----------



## JackKelly

Not a good pic today, but...

Jacket - Hickey Freeman
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Drakes (washed out but it's pink and slubby)
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## crocto

Suit, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Michale Kors


----------



## RogerP

sartorially tactical - love that tie - it's one of those versatile staples that I am sadly lacking.

crocto - I like the monochromatic look as a change of pace occasionally, and you have put it together well here. Perhaps a consequence of too long of a winter, but I yearn for just a tiny splash of colour - say, just make the shirt a blue and grey check.


----------



## ndlutz

This is my first crack at posting here. I've been lurking for a while and have really enjoyed this thread so I wanted to contribute and get some feedback. 

I'm really new to caring about men's fashion. Since I found this site I've been trying to learn everything I can about it, though, and particularly how to dress impressively for business purposes. Since my dress is really for business purposes, it's generally conservative. I try to add some flair where I can but yet still keep it conservative enough for work.

Suit - Bresciani
Shirt - Egara (from MW)
Tie - TheTieBar.com
PS - Burlington (?) - It's cheapo
Shoes - Mercanti Florentini


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome, ndlutz. Now, as for advice, it would seem that, from the photos posted, that your trousers are too long (you want no more than a slight break at the shoe), and the sleeves of both your jacket and your shirt are too long (it is difficult to gauge exactly by how much your suit sleeves are too long, as your shirt sleeves are engulfing your hands, but I'd say at least 1/2 inch shorter for both - your shirt should just cover your wrist bone, and you may wish to have your suit sleeves adjusted so as to show 1/4 to 1/2 inch of shirt sleeve). 

The jacket just fits you around the middle - I would advise you not to gain weight in the midsection (I speak as someone who has been as much as 35 lbs. heavier than I am currently - I know what weight control is like). A few pounds less, the jacket will lay more comfortably when closed - not bad now, but better 5 lbs. less. 

Otherwise, within the parameters of conservative business dress, you look fine - good contrast of pattern shirt vs. tie - you kept that in balance. Extra points for going for a single-breasted peak lapel suit - a little difference that is subtle, but adds distinction. 

I hope that my suggestions will be of use.


----------



## ndlutz

Upr - thanks for the feedback. You're somewhat of a role model to me in this arena as I have been very impressed by the pics you share in this thread. Maybe someday I'll be fortunate enough to have such a collection of suits and knowledge.

I know the shirt sleeves are too long. I've got a lot of difficulty with purchasing shirts due to somewhat odd proportions and just not finding the right manufacturer yet. I'm trying Tyrwhitt next so I hope specifying the sleeve length more exactly will help. This shirt was part of a hasty purchase to get acceptable stuff. 

You make a good point about the jacket. It's an OTR suit which had minor alterations done to it. It seemed to be the tailor's philosophy to get the items smaller and let them out as opposed to the opposite - and again it's an OTR suit.


----------



## emb1980

ndlutz said:


> I know the shirt sleeves are too long. I've got a lot of difficulty with purchasing shirts due to somewhat odd proportions and just not finding the right manufacturer yet. I'm trying Tyrwhitt next so I hope specifying the sleeve length more exactly will help. This shirt was part of a hasty purchase to get acceptable stuff.


While it would be more ideal to purchase shirts that fit perfectly from the beginning, shortening sleeves is no major feat for a competent tailor, and not terribly expensive. FWIW.


----------



## crocto

ndlutz said:


> Upr - thanks for the feedback. You're somewhat of a role model to me in this arena as I have been very impressed by the pics you share in this thread. Maybe someday I'll be fortunate enough to have such a collection of suits and knowledge.
> 
> I know the shirt sleeves are too long. I've got a lot of difficulty with purchasing shirts due to somewhat odd proportions and just not finding the right manufacturer yet. I'm trying Tyrwhitt next so I hope specifying the sleeve length more exactly will help. This shirt was part of a hasty purchase to get acceptable stuff.
> 
> You make a good point about the jacket. It's an OTR suit which had minor alterations done to it. It seemed to be the tailor's philosophy to get the items smaller and let them out as opposed to the opposite - and again it's an OTR suit.


Upr is a fantastic source of knowledge and I think we all look up to him!

Tyrwhitt is a good place to start because they've got exact sleeve lengths and if you want you can take a trip to NYC. If you can't make that trip heading to a place like Brooks Brothers or even Jos. A. Bank would be very helpful, again, because they've got exact sleeve lengths. I know for me this makes a huge difference.

Your pants are a bit long but honestly they aren't that bad. They certainly aren't high-waters nor are they pooling on the floor.

The shoulders of the OTR suit fit you pretty nicely so good job there. Your tie and shirt combo work well together. Though if it were me I might try a larger dot pattern, a solid, or a stripe. Anyway, this was a very good first post. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Good looks today. I particularly like that ndlutz is wearing crocto's shirt and sartorially tactical's tie.

But seriously, that's a great first post. The alterations others have pointed out will help, but you're not doing too badly at all.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

First WAYWT post. Excuse the smartphone photo quality. I'm well aware of the fit issues. This was a rather rushed purchase.





































Suit: Hart, Shaffner, and Marx Golden Trumpeter
Shirt: JAB Signature non-iron herringbone weave
Tie: David Donahue 
Shoes: Allen-Edmonds Strand
Socks: Nordstrom Rack


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thanks for the kind comments, ndlutz and crocto - I am glad that my postings here are not just the byproduct of my hyperactive personal vanity, but are enjoyed and are useful to others.

Spring, allegedly, is making an appearance in NYC by this afternoon, though the morning is supposed to be more than a tad chilly. Having had enough of winter clothes, here goes nothin' with attire more spring-like.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

This outfit has (more or less) been shown before, but these are some better pics.

Pants / trousers - Samuelsohn MTM / OTR
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Brioni
PS - Unknown, linen
Socks - Marcoliani
Shoes - Carmina

Not sure why the break looks so huge on the left leg in the first pic - the right is more what I see in the mirror.


----------



## Shaver

^ very distinguished Roger. :icon_smile:

Plus points for the correct number of buttons on the sleeve, too.


----------



## crocto

Upr, whenever I wear this 3 piece it makes me envious of your much nicer Brooks Brother ones!

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Calvin Klein
Tie: Westbury
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## 96Dore




----------



## L-feld

*Re: What Are You Wearing Today?What Are You Wearing Today?*



crocto said:


> Upr, whenever I wear this 3 piece it makes me envious of your much nicer Brooks Brother ones!
> 
> Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt: Calvin Klein
> Tie: Westbury
> PS: Black Brown 1826


I think you may want to look for longer jackets in the future.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crocto

L-feld said:


> I think you may want to look for longer jackets in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the input. I'm barely 5' 4" so even the short jackets are long on me. I try to stick to brands with shorter jackets because of my height issue.

That being said, yeah I think the tailor shortened this jacket a bit too much.


----------



## adoucett

Decided to post here today because nothing is particularly trad about what I've got on.
Spring weather again in the Northeast. Temps around 60 with a gentle breeze. Seems to be a lot of polka dot action here today, 
​I didn't realize that till I posted these photos afterwards but interesting nonetheless. 





-new haircut
-BB cotton sweater 
-BB Tie
-BB OCBD
-Dockers D1 khaki
-Sebagos
-ThinkPad business topload case


----------



## RogerP

Thanks much Shaver.


----------



## zzdocxx

Roger what kind of knot have you got going there in that Brioni tie?

Just wondering, it is a fat one.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## RogerP

zzdocxx said:


> Roger what kind of knot have you got going there in that Brioni tie?
> 
> Just wondering, it is a fat one.


Pratt. (The knot, not you. :biggrin


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Fine sunny morning in Miami

Suit: The infamous Wizard of Aahhs Baroni
Shirt: Jos A Bank
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Pocket Square: Nordstrom
Shoes: Allen-Edmonds Byron
Socks: Nordstrom


----------



## Balfour

adoucett said:


> Decided to post here today because nothing is particularly trad about what I've got on.
> Spring weather again in the Northeast. Temps around 60 with a gentle breeze. Seems to be a lot of polka dot action here today,
> I didn't realize that till I posted these photos afterwards but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> -new haircut
> -BB cotton sweater
> -BB Tie
> -BB OCBD
> -Dockers D1 khaki
> -Sebagos
> -ThinkPad business topload case


I'm only commenting because of my self-denying ordinance to comment on things that I like, or when people invite me. I do like. But from what I understand to be trad, how is this not trad?:smile:


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

adoucett said:


> Decided to post here today because nothing is particularly trad about what I've got on.


Agree with Balfour. Amherst in the background? Even that makes the shot trad. Solid outfit nonetheless.


----------



## Balfour

For the avoidance of doubt, I was not invited by adoucett to comment, so post hoc, &c. it follows that I approve (although myself I could not carry it off).


----------



## AnthonyFuller

I still don't fully understand the difference between trad/non-trad as of yet. Here is my first WAYWT post. Not sure on the colors, but yes, this is a waistcoat sans jacket (gasp!) so that may bother some. 

Lavender RL shirt
BB 346 tie
"TheLees" vest


----------



## adoucett

To the commenters above,

I guess it's a little more trad than I expected, I just thought I'd give posting here a try for a change.

Shoe City, I _wish _it was Amherst in the background. That is the area that I'm from, but I'm currently at school in NY at a much less picturesque (and trad) place.

I do always welcome comments and appreciate anything constructive or even sometimes destructive (depending on what I've done!). Thank you gentleman for your replies thus far.


----------



## upr_crust

Spring weather continues in NYC - let us hope that this is a trend, I am through with winter.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart (suit, Phineas Cole)
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, those socks today are the bomb.

Jacket - PRL Corneliani
Shirt - Borrelli
Tie - Marinella
PS - ??


----------



## upr_crust

JackKelly said:


> Upr, those socks today are the bomb.


Thanks, Jack - good to see that spring colors have come to the DC area as well!


----------



## crocto

I like this it's very spring.

Suit: JAB
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren


----------



## Jovan

AnthonyFuller said:


> I still don't fully understand the difference between trad/non-trad as of yet. Here is my first WAYWT post. Not sure on the colors, but yes, this is a waistcoat sans jacket (gasp!) so that may bother some.
> 
> Lavender RL shirt
> BB 346 tie
> "TheLees" vest


I certainly hope that's not all you wore!

A few thoughts: Tie knot needs to be smaller -- use a four in hand with a button-down. Much as I hate to say it, it just looks like you forgot your jacket here. Not sure about tan with those colours, either.


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> I like this it's very spring.


I like your outfit Mister.


----------



## rsgordon

JackKelly said:


> Upr, those socks today are the bomb.
> 
> Jacket - PRL Corneliani
> Shirt - Borrelli
> Tie - Marinella
> PS - ??


The roll on this jacket is outstanding


----------



## Jovan

Today, taking a new-ish Mercer & Sons out for a test drive. As spring is actually starting to feel like... spring I felt the pink was appropriate. (Thanks, ArtVandalay!)









Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack blazer
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Timex on Weekender strap
Lands' End surcingle belt
Lands' End chinos
Gold Toe socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Jovan said:


> I certainly hope that's not all you wore!
> 
> A few thoughts: Tie knot needs to be smaller -- use a four in hand with a button-down. Much as I hate to say it, it just looks like you forgot your jacket here. Not sure about tan with those colours, either.


Thanks for the feedback. I was wearing pants too :biggrin: but yes still experimenting with different looks. I'm still in the very small minority that enjoys the look of a vest, as it is more functional than anything else for my work.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

upr_crust said:


> Spring weather continues in NYC - let us hope that this is a trend, I am through with winter.
> 
> Suit & braces - Paul Stuart (suit, Phineas Cole)
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


Still very new here, but the few posts of yours I have seen look absolutely amazing. Something I hope to emulate as my style evolves.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you, Anthony, for the kind compliments.

Today's attire was determined by the Friday Challenge at That Other Website. The theme for today was "breaking rules" - at least the local ones over there. Requirements were for wearing a white shirt and a red tie with a sports jacket - extra violation points for black footwear. I've added the supreme sin of wearing navy blue odd trousers with my sports jacket - a big no-no over There as well.

Ironic to say, 99.9% of my colleagues, friends, and perfect strangers wouldn't notice the difference between my usual mode of attire, and this allegedly transgressive outfit. Whether that is because I'm always "transgressive", or that the "rules" of That Other Website are too obscure to be followed, I leave to the discretion of the viewer.

Blazer & trousers - BB
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - no name brand
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Today, taking a new-ish Mercer & Sons out for a test drive. As spring is actually starting to feel like... spring I felt the pink was appropriate. (Thanks, ArtVandalay!)
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack blazer
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Timex on Weekender strap
> Lands' End surcingle belt
> Lands' End chinos
> Gold Toe socks
> Florsheim pennies


Nicely done, overall, but you need to invest a bit more effort into getting that "gig line" straight!


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, you've certainly put the lie to those supposed "rules" cited at the "other" site. Superb outfit.

Casual Friday:
Jacket - Chester Barrie silk
Shirt - PRL Indian madras
PS - Santorelli
Washed out pic


----------



## riyadh552

upr_crust said:


> First off, thanks for the kind comments, ndlutz and crocto - I am glad that my postings here are not just the byproduct of my hyperactive personal vanity, but are enjoyed and are useful to others.
> 
> Spring, allegedly, is making an appearance in NYC by this afternoon, though the morning is supposed to be more than a tad chilly. Having had enough of winter clothes, here goes nothin' with attire more spring-like.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


Haven't been back on this thread for a while. Upr, that is a terrific combination. I especially like the shirt/tie combination. I am considering wearing a very similar suit/shirt/tie (brown grenadine) combination to an upcoming June wedding, but with bourbon/dark walnut shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Smart look overall Jovan.

You too, crusty - love the boots in particular. Is it my imagination, or does that jacket fit you a touch larger than others in your wardrobe?


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Smart look overall Jovan. You too, crusty - love the boots in particular. Is it my imagination, or does that jacket fit you a touch larger than others in your wardrobe?


Very observant on your part, Roger. Today's jacket was altered from its larger form earlier this year - its original size shows a bit in the shoulders, perhaps? The boots were an indulgence from Harrod's - ironically, I searched all over London for better boots, and settled on these, which I saw, initially, in the fog of jet lag, waiting for my hotel room to be ready hours after I landed at Heathrow.



JackKelly said:


> Upr, you've certainly put the lie to those supposed "rules" cited at the "other" site. Superb outfit.


Thank you, Jack. Some of the "rules" of That Other Website grate on my nerves a bit - today's challenge was a fun exercise in seeing which "rules" can be ignored.



riyadh552 said:


> Haven't been back on this thread for a while. Upr, that is a terrific combination. I especially like the shirt/tie combination. I am considering wearing a very similar suit/shirt/tie (brown grenadine) combination to an upcoming June wedding, but with bourbon/dark walnut shoes.


That should look quite fine, assuming that your suit is the same general color/shade as my suit was on Wednesday.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> Nicely done, overall, but you need to invest a bit more effort into getting that "gig line" straight!


Thanks. Afraid I don't follow you on the second point. My "gig line" is maybe a quarter inch off. :icon_scratch:



RogerP said:


> Smart look overall Jovan.


Thank you.

It's funny, I've gotten more comments here than on the Trad WAYWT.


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> First off, thank you, Anthony, for the kind compliments.
> 
> Today's attire was determined by the Friday Challenge at That Other Website. The theme for today was "breaking rules" - at least the local ones over there. Requirements were for wearing a white shirt and a red tie with a sports jacket - extra violation points for black footwear. I've added the supreme sin of wearing navy blue odd trousers with my sports jacket - a big no-no over There as well.
> 
> Ironic to say, 99.9% of my colleagues, friends, and perfect strangers wouldn't notice the difference between my usual mode of attire, and this allegedly transgressive outfit. Whether that is because I'm always "transgressive", or that the "rules" of That Other Website are too obscure to be followed, I leave to the discretion of the viewer.
> 
> Blazer & trousers - BB
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - PRL
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - no name brand
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrod's


I, for one, think you handled the challenge quite well. From your pictures, those pants appear to be basically black. I truly love the how the pocket square and tie work together. Is your jacket camel, cashmere, or wool?


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> I, for one, think you handled the challenge quite well. From your pictures, those pants appear to be basically black. I truly love the how the pocket square and tie work together. Is your jacket camel, cashmere, or wool?


The jacket is camel's hair, and the trousers are a bit lighter in real life - true navy blue as described above. The tie is an old one of my late husband's, bought in Montreal in the 80's, and the pocket square is older even than that - but they do work well together, no?


----------



## AnthonyFuller

upr_crust said:


> The jacket is camel's hair, and the trousers are a bit lighter in real life - true navy blue as described above. The tie is an old one of my late husband's, bought in Montreal in the 80's, and the pocket square is older even than that - but they do work well together, no?


Big fan of the camel hair coat. On my list for one in a top coat soon. I've always liked that color.


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> The jacket is camel's hair, and the trousers are a bit lighter in real life - true navy blue as described above. The tie is an old one of my late husband's, bought in Montreal in the 80's, and the pocket square is older even than that - but they do work well together, no?


That's quite the history you have in that ensemble then...very cool. Having never owned camel's hair clothing-how does it wear in comparison to wool?


----------



## bernoulli

upr, I actually dislike most of your ensemble when taken separately, but you make it work perfectly. I think the reason is that trousers, jacket and boots are all solid colours, but when put together you get the wow factor. Please go around breaking more rules.

As for today, I went to the Opera to see Aida in Rio. Trust me, I was definitely overdressed. Pay no mind to the weird angle in the first pic, the girlfriend is 5'4" while I am 6'5". The right sleeve (left on the pic) is not short, must be snagging in the jacket.

Trousers have a very small check pattern that I really like (I bought it at Zara in Rome). Shirt is pale green.


----------



## upr_crust

AnthonyFuller said:


> Big fan of the camel hair coat. On my list for one in a top coat soon. I've always liked that color.





MTM_Master? said:


> That's quite the history you have in that ensemble then...very cool. Having never owned camel's hair clothing-how does it wear in comparison to wool?


Camel's hair is very much like cashmere, in that it's warmer and softer than sheep's wool, but normally it does not wear quite as well - you have to buy a good grade of cloth for the garment to last.



bernoulli said:


> upr, I actually dislike most of your ensemble when taken separately, but you make it work perfectly. I think the reason is that trousers, jacket and boots are all solid colours, but when put together you get the wow factor. Please go around breaking more rules.


Thanks Bernoulli - you know me well enough to know that I break rules with some regularity. An amusing side note to that was yesterday, on my lunch hour, I was at my local Brooks Bros., talking to my made-to-measure salesman, and I explained what the Friday Challenge from Styleforum was all about. He then told me that he had been looking at my cuffs, saying to himself "Why is he wearing cufflinks with a sports jacket?", knowing my usual correctness in such matters.


----------



## RogerP

Love that watch bernoulli!


----------



## bernoulli

upr, I know the rules call for french cuffs with suits only, but like you, I like to break the rules every now and then (more now than then). In my case, I don't even need a challenge for that...In any case, that sport jacket really looks good on you, strong shoulder or not, and those cuffs are really gorgeous, can't believe nobody mentioned it before me.

RogerP, the Omega is from the 40's and sold only in Latin America (the red star means it was assembled in Brazil to avoid ridiculous import duties). I took the pic because I knew you would like it.



upr_crust said:


> Thanks Bernoulli - you know me well enough to know that I break rules with some regularity. An amusing side note to that was yesterday, on my lunch hour, I was at my local Brooks Bros., talking to my made-to-measure salesman, and I explained what the Friday Challenge from Styleforum was all about. He then told me that he had been looking at my cuffs, saying to himself "Why is he wearing cufflinks with a sports jacket?", knowing my usual correctness in such matters.


----------



## crocto

This is a what I'm going to wear in the future/help me post.

I've got a friend's wedding at the end of August and it's in NYC. I can't say for sure it's going to be a hipster wedding but it's being held in the Village so do you all think this is appropriate? I know those hipsters love tweed so I figured this would be ok.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> RogerP, the Omega is from the 40's and sold only in Latin America (the red star means it was assembled in Brazil to avoid ridiculous import duties). I took the pic because I knew you would like it.


Thank you sir - I didn't know that there were any Omegas assembled outside of Switzerland - nice to learn something new.

crocto - very nice. I have a new suit in a similar shade that I have been wondering how to accessorize, and I like what you have done here. PS too close to shirt, though. Is it to be a daytime wedding?


----------



## Flanderian

crocto said:


> This is a what I'm going to wear in the future/help me post.
> 
> I've got a friend's wedding at the end of August and it's in NYC. I can't say for sure it's going to be a hipster wedding but it's being held in the Village so do you all think this is appropriate? I know those hipsters love tweed so I figured this would be ok.
> 
> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: Bostonian


Nice! :thumbs-up:

(But please find a non-matching PS.)


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Thanks Bernoulli - you know me well enough to know that I break rules with some regularity. An amusing side note to that was yesterday, on my lunch hour, I was at my local Brooks Bros., talking to my made-to-measure salesman, and I explained what the Friday Challenge from Styleforum was all about. He then told me that he had been looking at my cuffs, saying to himself "Why is he wearing cufflinks with a sports jacket?", knowing my usual correctness in such matters.





bernoulli said:


> upr, I know the rules call for french cuffs with suits only, but like you, I like to break the rules every now and then (more now than then). In my case, I don't even need a challenge for that...In any case, that sport jacket really looks good on you, strong shoulder or not, and those cuffs are really gorgeous, can't believe nobody mentioned it before me.
> 
> RogerP, the Omega is from the 40's and sold only in Latin America (the red star means it was assembled in Brazil to avoid ridiculous import duties). I took the pic because I knew you would like it.


See, I didn't even know that this "no french cuffs with sport coats" rule was around about until I came to AAAC. I personally find it silly, considering I've seen a number of British men wearing them that way with aplomb. I feel that if the shirt fabric and colour plus the cufflinks work as a cohesive whole, that rule should be broken.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto: I tread lightly in pairing any two patterns of the same type. Two dense checks like that? Some kind of large-scale paisley in a soft blue would be perfect -- the rest of the rig seems excellent.

I don't normally cross-post between here and the trad forum, but this tie is from the Swap Box, so I've gotta post it up over there. I'm posting it here because I think (in spite of the BD collar) that this shirt proves Balfour's point the other day about shirts in a soft blue stripe of about this scale. My inclination at the time was to prefer a wider stripe in a darker blue, but wearing this one today, I think a nice light blue, of about this scale, with a spread collar, would be a pretty excellent shirt to cover a wide range of formality levels -- basically the exact shirt he suggested a page or two back.

Feedback, of course, is welcome.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr, I know the rules call for french cuffs with suits only, but like you, I like to break the rules every now and then (more now than then). In my case, I don't even need a challenge for that...In any case, that sport jacket really looks good on you, strong shoulder or not, and those cuffs are really gorgeous, can't believe nobody mentioned it before me.


Thanks, Bernoulli. The cufflinks were bought at Penhaligon's in NYC, when they had a vest-pocket store on Madison & 70th/71st. They were a close-out - 50% off, and I bought three pairs, all sterling silver and enamel.



Jovan said:


> See, I didn't even know that this "no french cuffs with sport coats" rule was around about until I came to AAAC. I personally find it silly, considering I've seen a number of British men wearing them that way with aplomb. I feel that if the shirt fabric and colour plus the cufflinks work as a cohesive whole, that rule should be broken.


I didn't know the "rule" either, until coming here, but agree that the rule can be broken, depending on fabric and pattern of shirt and sport coat.


----------



## emb1980

Picked up this Oxxford sport coat from CMDC today, along with a Kiton gray herringbone sport coat. He's a very nice guy, and it was great to be able to try things on.

Anyway, what pants do you think would be ideal with this coat? Its off at the tailor right now getting a few minor things done.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

Light gray flannels or summer-weight worsted, as seasons allow. For cool weather, cords or moleskins in light tan (think sand), navy, or some slightly unusual dark hue like forest green or burgundy would work well, but light gray wool is a nice go-to for pretty much any sport coat. A darker gray would work well, too, but I tend to prefer the look of light trousers.

Jacket looks very nice -- that Oxxford lapel is a nice touch, and suits you well. Post the Kiton, if you don't mind, when you get a chance to wear it.


----------



## L-feld

Yeah, I think light tan/khaki with that jacket is a no brainer.

Charcoal brown would be nice as well. If you're feeling adventurous, you could try the dreaded navy blue trouser. I don't know if I could pull it off, but I've seen Orgetorix make a similar combination work beautifully.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Flanderian said:


> Nice! :thumbs-up:
> 
> (But please find a non-matching PS.)


100% agreed


----------



## Claybuster

Jovan said:


> See, I didn't even know that this "no french cuffs with sport coats" rule was around about until I came to AAAC. I personally find it silly, considering I've seen a number of British men wearing them that way with aplomb. I feel that if the shirt fabric and colour plus the cufflinks work as a cohesive whole, that rule should be broken.


I cannot tell you how many times I have broken this rule. With the right ensemble, french cuffs look wonderful with a blazer or sport coat. Yes, Jovan, I agree, some "rules" are just plain silly.


----------



## Pentheos

Anthony Anthony, those shoes...that break...


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Pentheos said:


> Anthony Anthony, those shoes...that break...


The color, or simply being worn out? I have some AE McAllisters on order to finally have some "real" shoes. I also lost about 40lbs and this was a cheap OTR suit that I recently had tailored. However, something feels off so any feedback like that is very welcome, be it the break, or (my thought) that the sleeves are too long, etc...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
The shape, and the toe stitching. Color is actually kind of nice for that suit. It's hard to judge fit, because of how much you're slouching in that picture (I assume that's not how you usually stand). I like BD collars with a lot of stuff where they're borderline, but that's totally not the rig for one.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> The shape, and the toe stitching. Color is actually kind of nice for that suit. It's hard to judge fit, because of how much you're slouching in that picture (I assume that's not how you usually stand). I like BD collars with a lot of stuff where they're borderline, but that's totally not the rig for one.


Thanks - and yes, I was dealing with a hyper little boy and slouching a bit. I chalk the shoes up to errors of ones youth. They were recommended by JAB when I bought an olive suit for my sons baptism a few years back and were and are still my only brown dress shoes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AnthonyFuller said:


> Thanks - and yes, I was dealing with a hyper little boy and slouching a bit. I chalk the shoes up to errors of ones youth. They were recommended by JAB when I bought an olive suit for my sons baptism a few years back and were and are still my only brown dress shoes.


That's okay -- you walked in them all the way out of the wilderness of square-toed shoes.


----------



## throwback91

My goal in life is to replicate this outfit. The sweater is a winner!



adoucett said:


> Decided to post here today because nothing is particularly trad about what I've got on.
> Spring weather again in the Northeast. Temps around 60 with a gentle breeze. Seems to be a lot of polka dot action here today,
> I didn't realize that till I posted these photos afterwards but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> -new haircut
> -BB cotton sweater
> -BB Tie
> -BB OCBD
> -Dockers D1 khaki
> -Sebagos
> -ThinkPad business topload case


----------



## Pentheos

AnthonyFuller said:


> The color, or simply being worn out? I have some AE McAllisters on order to finally have some "real" shoes. I also lost about 40lbs and this was a cheap OTR suit that I recently had tailored. However, something feels off so any feedback like that is very welcome, be it the break, or (my thought) that the sleeves are too long, etc...


Good call on McAllisters. Sorry you were misled at JAB about the suitability of those shoes, but they are the stuff of nightmares.

The suit looks nice and seems to fit you well up top, although it is a bit hard to tell because of the way you're slouching. But the pants are puddling around your ankles and need to be taken up a bit. When the material can touch from the top to the bottom of the break, I think that the pants are too long.

I think that tie is perfect, good eye.

But welcome to the forums. Good to see that someone is interested in learning about fashion rather than just coming here to defend their poor style choices.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is a bit cool still, so I can get away with one more outing with today's attire, before it will become totally unseasonable.

Sports jacket, trousers, & tie - BB
Shirt -LE
PS - unknown origin
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## MTM_Master?

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC is a bit cool still, so I can get away with one more outing with today's attire, before it will become totally unseasonable.
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, & tie - BB
> Shirt -LE
> PS - unknown origin
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


 I think the tie really brings the jacket and shirt together- nice look. I particularly like the tab collar, since I have had one on my radar for some time and it looks very nice. Do you find the tab collar tightens the collar around your neck?

Very nice fit on the jacket- that's the same cut/look I strive for in my jackets. Very masculine, with out being too over the top.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hickey Freeman
Tie - TM Lewin
PS - no name


----------



## upr_crust

MTM_Master? said:


> I think the tie really brings the jacket and shirt together- nice look. I particularly like the tab collar, since I have had one on my radar for some time and it looks very nice. Do you find the tab collar tightens the collar around your neck?
> 
> Very nice fit on the jacket- that's the same cut/look I strive for in my jackets. Very masculine, with out being too over the top.


I have a number of tab-collar or eyelet-collar shirts in my wardrobe, and have recently ordered four more eyelet-collar shirts MTM from Brooks. They make for a nice variation of collar style on occasion, and I've never found a problem with greater collar tightness from a tab collar (or at least not without the same problem with a non-tab collar).

The jacket is a BB Fitzgerald, FYI.


----------



## RogerP

Jack is rocking the power suit very well, and I agree with MTM - crusty's jacket fit is spot on.

Here's a Samuelsohn suit, Boss shirt, Battisti tie and Vass double monks:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
RogerP, I just do not think it can be done much better than reflected in your pics. With todays rig, you have knocked the ball all the way out of the park!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, as MTM said, the fit of the jacket is really well done - looks custom made. In particular, at the shoulders, where for many people (myself absolutely included) all heck can breaks out with either too much materials or obvious signs of pulling, and ditto at the waist, where you have a slimming silhouette without pulls and folds. But (and no criticism intended) I was surprised not to see a shot of pink shirt sleeve peaking out from the jacket sleeve; to my eye, the jacket sleeves look a touch long (or it could just be you haven't pulled everything tight yet)? Also, I'd echo your comments on the tab or pin collar shirts - they don't tighten the feel of the collar, but they really can make everything look neat and pulled together.


----------



## forbritisheyesonly

evan20200 said:


> Jovan,
> 
> I like the suit overall. But I think I personally prefer the jacket a little shorter, say halfway between the tip of the thumb and knuckle. Then also raising the pants up a little and sliming it a tad bit. Slightly more modern cut but not completely selling out
> 
> I have no preference one way or the other for the knit tie but like thicker knots to make it stand out more.


I know how you feel, cause I did at one point. THen I came to my senses. It's great if you're standing all day, and not doing anything with your body, but I have to move a lot and it is _not_ comfy to wear an overly-fitted suit.


----------



## forbritisheyesonly

RogerP said:


> Jack is rocking the power suit very well, and I agree with MTM - crusty's jacket fit is spot on.
> 
> Here's a Samuelsohn suit, Boss shirt, Battisti tie and Vass double monks:


That fabric is AMAZING I have a similar swatch that I took a picture of when I went to the Hound. Looks terrific.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents - much appreciated!


----------



## bernoulli

upr, love those double monks. Really beautiful pair.

RogerP, lovely ensemble. Keep posting please.

teaching all day, but had fun with a 3-piece as a 2-piece and grey shoes. It seems today is striped suit day. This is probably the most beautiful tie I own, but not necessarily my favorite.


----------



## Jovan

forbritisheyesonly said:


> I know how you feel, cause I did at one point. THen I came to my senses. It's great if you're standing all day, and not doing anything with your body, but I have to move a lot and it is _not_ comfy to wear an overly-fitted suit.


Too true. I was also going for more of a first season Mad Men than a mod look.


----------



## evan20200

New Tiebar tie. Not bad.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

The beauty of AAAC is that I look like an absolute bum compared to most of you on a daily basis, but am sadly still the most "dressed up" at my office. 

Very casual today, with my orange quarter zip as my office has an orange shirt initiative called "safety Monday" in which I dread having to wear a bright orange/reflective orange polo as soon as it arrives.


----------



## ndlutz

Evan - I think your knot is a little big but otherwise I like the ensemble. Jacket fit looks good to me too.


----------



## evan20200

ndlutz said:


> Evan - I think your knot is a little big but otherwise I like the ensemble. Jacket fit looks good to me too.


I agree. The tie is only 3.5 I think, but it doesn't thin out as much. Only complaint against tiebar.

I could probably have gone with a four in hand but I don't like the knot looking crooked. So I don't know.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli - looking good from chin to ankles, but those shoes need a shine. 

evan - I like the polka dots. Big(ish) knots don't bother me - but in that regard I'm likely a minority of one on this forum. :redface:


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, as MTM said, the fit of the jacket is really well done - looks custom made. In particular, at the shoulders, where for many people (myself absolutely included) all heck can breaks out with either too much materials or obvious signs of pulling, and ditto at the waist, where you have a slimming silhouette without pulls and folds. But (and no criticism intended) I was surprised not to see a shot of pink shirt sleeve peaking out from the jacket sleeve; to my eye, the jacket sleeves look a touch long (or it could just be you haven't pulled everything tight yet)? Also, I'd echo your comments on the tab or pin collar shirts - they don't tighten the feel of the collar, but they really can make everything look neat and pulled together.


I am unsure as to exactly why I wasn't showing a bit of shirt cuff yesterday, though yesterday's shirt was quite old - the sleeves may have shrunk a bit. I'll have to check it out, and perhaps have the sleeves of the jacket taken up a half inch over the summer sometime.



bernoulli said:


> upr, love those double monks. Really beautiful pair.
> 
> RogerP, lovely ensemble. Keep posting please.


Thanks, bernoulli, and yes, RogerP, please do keep posting - yesterday's attire was killer.

The sun is rumored to be returning to NYC today, and I'm meeting friends for drinks this evening, so I decided to make use of the dreaded black suit for such an occasion, accessorized with one of my louder Charvets (the friends in question will find that quite alright).

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - C & J


----------



## JackKelly

evan20200 said:


> New Tiebar tie. Not bad.


Indeed, very nice.


----------



## JackKelly

Upr - man, I dig those C&Js.

Jacket - BBGF
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - nondescript knit
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## RogerP

crusty - my eyes tell me that the suit look sharp and that it will transition perfectly well (and quite elegantly) from office to evening social, but since I know for a fact that black suits look cheap by definition, look horrible on everyone and are barely even appropriate for funerals, I guess I'll have to distrust my eyes. :icon_smile_big:

Jack - love the suit and shirt but I'm not feelin' the knit tie here.


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> crusty - my eyes tell me that the suit look sharp and that it will transition perfectly well (and quite elegantly) from office to evening social, but since I know for a fact that black suits look cheap by definition, look horrible on everyone and are barely even appropriate for funerals, I guess I'll have to distrust my eyes. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Jack - love the suit and shirt but I'm not feelin' the knit tie here.


Thanks, I agree on the knit tie. Better with an odd jacket, but this morning I was looking for a solid tie, found none to my liking to pair with a striped shirt, saw the black knit and just said "WTF." :biggrin:


----------



## jbarwick

All these pinstripes! I love it. I have been debating on pinstripes but I think I may get a suit with a subtle line to it soon.


----------



## sp999

RogerP said:


> crusty - my eyes tell me that the suit look sharp and that it will transition perfectly well (and quite elegantly) from office to evening social, but since I know for a fact that black suits look cheap by definition, look horrible on everyone and are barely even appropriate for funerals, I guess I'll have to distrust my eyes. :icon_smile_big:


I wonder if he was mistaken for a waiter?:biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - my eyes tell me that the suit look sharp and that it will transition perfectly well (and quite elegantly) from office to evening social, but since I know for a fact that black suits look cheap by definition, look horrible on everyone and are barely even appropriate for funerals, I guess I'll have to distrust my eyes. :icon_smile_big:.


I guess that I'll have to join you in distrusting my eyes as well .



JackKelly said:


> Upr - man, I dig those C&Js.


C & J Edgwares are da bomb, as they do say these days.



sp999 said:


> I wonder if he was mistaken for a waiter?:biggrin:


I've never been mistaken for a waiter - often for a clothing salesman, but never a waiter.


----------



## crocto

evan20200 said:


> New Tiebar tie. Not bad.


I like this look. Nice big dot tie with the pinstripe. The color looks good. Big fan of the pink/navy combo. Who makes the suit?


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Pentheos said:


> But welcome to the forums. Good to see that someone is interested in learning about fashion rather than just coming here to defend their poor style choices.


Oh, I don't think any of us are immune to that phenomenon. One of my likes is a vest/waistcoat sans jacket (but only if it is made to be worn separate.) I'm in a "pink" mood and like the contrast with tan. My linen pants don't flow as well as I'd like.


----------



## evan20200

RogerP said:


> evan - I like the polka dots. Big(ish) knots don't bother me - but in that regard I'm likely a minority of one on this forum. :redface:


I am the same way. For some reason I actually prefer a big knot. I don't quite know how to describe it, but small knots look stingy to me.



crocto said:


> I like this look. Nice big dot tie with the pinstripe. The color looks good. Big fan of the pink/navy combo. Who makes the suit?


It's actually a cheapo suit, gutted by my tailor to make it fit right. But I too like the classic color and pinstripes.

Thank your for the complements.


----------



## crocto

Lots of running around for work today. Looking and feeling tired.

Everything: Baclk Brown 1826


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Looks good IMO.


----------



## upr_crust

Spring continues to appear in NYC. Today's attire resembles yesterday's, save for the change from black stripe to navy blue stripe. Today's tie was a present from a colleague - a souvenir of Italy. For a change of pace, I'm wearing it.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Spinelli
Cufflinks - Century 21
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

I like that splash of colour against the dark suit, crusty. The white shirt and PS really make the white fleur-de-lis on the tie pop.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Burberry
Shirt - Luxire
Tie - Canali
PS - ??


----------



## crocto

It's May Day so that means red.

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Michale Kors


----------



## RogerP

I must just be in a mood for bright colours - digging that extremely red tie on the check shirt, crocto.


----------



## floyd

Today I had the chance to use my cufflinks, insignia for the Swedish National Service Administration. 
The shirt is from Swedish company Stenströms. 
Sartoriallytactical I really like your tie!


----------



## jbarwick

Very nice cuff links! I like gold and blue together.


----------



## floyd

Thank you jbarwick, I really like them and was finally able to use them today. I am pleased haha!


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> I must just be in a mood for bright colours - digging that extremely red tie on the check shirt, crocto.


Thanks! This was the first "proper" dress shirt I've purchased and I love it. It was on sale at Charles Tyrwhitt. My co-worker gave me their catalog and I have to say their shirts are great.

Oh and the tie was like $10 at Marshalls or T.J. Max I forget.


----------



## wce59

*Returning to the forum after a (too) long absence*

It's been a while...




Suit, tie, suspenders, cufflinks, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Very nice combination of texture between the suit and tie. Love the hue and value of green in the tie!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Thanks. This tie gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## poorboy

I have the same pair of merlot Park Avenues. Being closed lace, I straight lace them. Allen Edmonds makes it easy for you by giving you six eyelets. I find the Dawhyde laces Allen Edmonds gives you to be excellent, and stay tied all day long if tied correctly.

It's a very small criticism, but if you want to sweat the details, it's something to consider.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, welcome back wce59! Nice to see you posting again.

The weather continues to be mild and sunny here in NYC, and I hope that my attire reflects that. Today's tie is a new indulgence.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## JackKelly

I keep thinking about pulling the trigger on a forest green grenadine. I think you've finally convinced me.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Sam Hober
PS - Marinella


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> First off, welcome back wce59! Nice to see you posting again.
> 
> The weather continues to be mild and sunny here in NYC, and I hope that my attire reflects that. Today's tie is a new indulgence.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


Outstanding look as always, upr_crust! (And thanks for the "welcome back" wishes.)


----------



## crocto

The camera was simply not co-operating with me today. This shirt's color is some weird sort of spread too.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Laruen
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## sartoriallytactical

JackKelly said:


> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
> Tie - Sam Hober
> PS - Marinella


Love the tie. I don't ususally do a patterned suit with a gingham shirt, but if you like it drive on. Square seems kinda random to me, making four colors (if the shirt is blue as it appears to me) and three patterns, maybe too many but I tend to be more on the conservative side of the spectrum. Separately, I like all the components.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Could you just once post something that is a fail?


upr_crust said:


> First off, welcome back wce59! Nice to see you posting again.
> 
> The weather continues to be mild and sunny here in NYC, and I hope that my attire reflects that. Today's tie is a new indulgence.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## JackKelly

sartoriallytactical said:


> Love the tie. I don't ususally do a patterned suit with a gingham shirt, but if you like it drive on. Square seems kinda random to me, making four colors (if the shirt is blue as it appears to me) and three patterns, maybe too many but I tend to be more on the conservative side of the spectrum. Separately, I like all the components.


I appreciate your comments. They are all valid. I am constantly experimenting with unusual matching of various components. Sometimes it works, sometimes less so. I don't get all that radical, but I do get easily bored. :biggrin:


----------



## TheoProf

My first post on this thread. Not my best ensemble.

Suit: Navy Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Eagle
Tie: Egara
Shoes: A.E. Strand


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


>


That pattern is fantastic. I have slacks that match it almost exactmy- POW is my favoured pattern indeed. For some reason I can really see a contrast collar working with this ensemble, but this is great as a whole- striking elegance in subtle tones.

Sartoriallytactical, that tie is delicious indeed. Very nice pocket squares you've been sporting recently.

And finally, crocto, just my twopence on your recent outfits:



crocto said:


> It's May Day so that means red.


That tie is very nice, but I don't think the shirt is suited for a suit- especially a grey one. It's far too busy. A milder, thinner check would work much better IMO, one of this variety:

Secondly,



crocto said:


>


While I like every component individually, I (very respectfully) see a major issue with the tie/shirt combination. The shirt's hue is too deep for so light a tie (I think I may safely say that in 99% of cases a tie lighter than the shirt it covers is risky business). This tie would (again, IMO) best suit a light blue or light pink shirt.


----------



## wce59

*A Beautiful Spring Day in the Baltimore-Washington Area...*

...giving me a great excuse to bring out a suit I haven't worn in a while.




Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Cufflinks: Tokens & Icons (Purchased in San Francisco)
Watch: Hamilton
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Steeple Gate

Here's a close-up of the cufflinks, which were made from actual tokens used for San Francisco's Municipal Railway (Muni) system.


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> And finally, crocto, just my twopence on your recent outfits:
> 
> That tie is very nice, but I don't think the shirt is suited for a suit- especially a grey one. It's far too busy. A milder, thinner check would work much better IMO, one of this variety:
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> While I like every component individually, I (very respectfully) see a major issue with the tie/shirt combination. The shirt's hue is too deep for so light a tie (I think I may safely say that in 99% of cases a tie lighter than the shirt it covers is risky business). This tie would (again, IMO) best suit a light blue or light pink shirt.


Thanks for the comments. I've worn that shirt with a grey suit and a navy one (the suit in the picture you're talking about is actually navy) and people on here just don't seem to like it. They say it's too casual. I see your point about it but honestly if people wear button down collars with ties I can wear that shirt! 

I wasn't worried so much about the colors as the patterns being too similar. I agree with it being lighter than the shirt. That tie is actually a bit darker in person but really only does go best with a light shirt live you've suggested.


----------



## evan20200

Just got my first Paul Winston grenadine. Really nice tie. Suit is a grey mesh fabric. Experimental setup. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## tocqueville

evan20200 said:


> Just got my first Paul Winston grenadine. Really nice tie. Suit is a grey mesh fabric. Experimental setup. Suggestions welcome.


Nice. It may be nicer with a light blue shirt. Or is that one?


----------



## evan20200

tocqueville - It's light blue. I apologize for the bad lighting/camera.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

evan20200 said:


> Just got my first Paul Winston grenadine. Really nice tie. Suit is a grey mesh fabric. Experimental setup. Suggestions welcome.


Ok, here you go. If this is a light blue shirt, you are clearly well within the safe zone. If it's a white shirt, the vast majority of real people won't notice any difference, but we in the interwebs will notice and some will steer you into a light blue shirt. The fit looks pretty good but I'd check the sleeve length on the jacket and the neck size on the shirt. Hard to be sure, but both might be better if shorter/smaller. Perhaps cinch that knot a little tighter but now I'm just picking at nits. 99% of the people not on one of the handful of "what are you wearing" forums will think this outfit is spot on regardless.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

Nothing wrong with that combination (assuming you mean something like a nailhead or fine check by mesh), but the coat sleeves are too long and the tie knot seems rather large.

A few comments:

sartoriallytactical, I'm a big fan of your look there with the green grenadine tie. It's very well-executed, and shows a really sophisticated approach to pattern matching that I like a lot. The second, with the green striped tie, is pretty nice, but I'm not quite certain about the textures. I'm not really a fan of jacquard ties in general, but even chalking that up to personal taste, I think they're a touch formal for a patterned sportcoat. A repp, grenadine, knit, or something matte and printed would be a nice touch.

williamsonb2 wears a similar tie in a context that seems more suited to it, but man, I'm afraid you lose a lot of points for the crest on the tie, unless A) you work for a place that requires it, or B) that's your crest, and you're hereditary royalty, in which case you should have a matching signet ring. :icon_viking:

Rest of the rig is pretty nice. Socks are an excellent touch, though I think if the shoes were a touch darker it would be better for the suit. I'm assuming those are the Bourbon? If they're the brown, and the light color in that shot is an artifact of the photography, then you can disregard that.


----------



## bernoulli

wce, welcome back! We miss you sir...looking dapper as always.

Upr, this is such a lovely suit...I can't help but complimenting you - yet again.

here is what I have used today to meet lawyers and investment bankers.


----------



## evan20200

sartoriallytactical - You're spot on with both remarks. For some reason I've never noticed, but the sleeve length could be taken in about 0.5 inch. The tie could be tightened, but I was to lazy to redo it since I was just trying it on for fun (good eye though).

Youthful Repp-robate - It is actually literally a fine mesh looking/feeling fabric. 

My main concern is if it will look okay if the suit fabric texture is so similar to the tie texture.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> wce, welcome back! We miss you sir...looking dapper as always.
> 
> Upr, this is such a lovely suit...I can't help but complimenting you - yet again.
> 
> here is what I have used today to meet lawyers and investment bankers.


Great ensemble, Bernoulli! (And thanks very much for the "welcome back" wishes.)


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, bernoulli, for the kind comments - I hope that today's attire will garner your approval as well.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J


----------



## wce59

^^ Very nice look, upr! I especially like the cufflinks and shoes.:thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli - I like that pek lapel suit a bunch.

crusty - love everything - this outfit really appeals to me even among your consistently excellent choices.

Casual day for me today - and as the weather has finally caught up to the calendar, I decided to Spring it up.

Jacket - Jack Victor unlined
Shirt - Robert Talbot linen
Pants - Canali
Shoes - Vass
PS - Drakes


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, those C&Js you've worn this week make me want a pair, especially the black Edgwares.

Casual Friday. Yeah, yeah, black shirt - it's actually dark blue but whatev...
Jacket - Belvest
Shirt - RLPL
PS - Marinella
Jeans - Pal Zileri
Shoes - Italian suede - name has rubbed off over the years


----------



## jbarwick

upr - Love the window pane! It really pops in the photos.
RogerP - Always great at mixing up colors and textures.
JackKelly - The shoe pic finally makes me want to get a pair of suede shoes!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Saroriallytactical, I like that a lot, although I would have seen a blue OCBD working well too. What material is that square ?


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> ^^ Very nice look, upr! I especially like the cufflinks and shoes.:thumbs-up:





RogerP said:


> crusty - love everything - this outfit really appeals to me even among your consistently excellent choices.





JackKelly said:


> Upr, those C&Js you've worn this week make me want a pair, especially the black Edgwares.





jbarwick said:


> upr - Love the window pane! It really pops in the photos.


Thank you, gentlemen. Jack, I will warn you that Crockett & Jones can become an addiction, so do be careful .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

JackKelly said:


> Upr, those C&Js you've worn this week make me want a pair, especially the black Edgwares.
> 
> Casual Friday. Yeah, yeah, black shirt - it's actually dark blue but whatev...
> Jacket - Belvest
> Shirt - RLPL
> PS - Marinella
> Jeans - Pal Zileri
> Shoes - Italian suede - name has rubbed off over the years


No, I'd say that's how to wear a dark shirt. Not crazy about the wash on those jeans, though I like the shoes.

RogerP: Those are the super-cool tri-tone Vass, right? I like the whole rig, but those are a great touch.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Rep - yes - and I think Vass should officially re-name them "super-cool-tri-tone" :wink2:


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Anthony Charton said:


> Saroriallytactical, I like that a lot, although I would have seen a blue OCBD working well too. What material is that square ?


 I believe it is a rough silk. My mother made a bunch of squares for me, and this is one of them.


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP said:


> Y-Rep - yes - and I think Vass should officially re-name them "super-cool-tri-tone" :wink2:


Oh dear, I hadn't seen those- they're fantastic. I must confess, however, that the shirt is a little over the top to my taste.


----------



## wce59

*Not So Casual Friday*

Met a friend for lunch today... another beautiful day to be outside.




Suit: Brooks Brothers
Tie, Suspenders, Cufflinks, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh dear, I hadn't seen those- they're fantastic. I must confess, however, that the shirt is a little over the top to my taste.


I think that shirt was an excellent choice for a semi-casual day in spring. I don't think multi-stripes are a good foundation for a wardrobe, but once in a while they can be a nice touch.


----------



## deandbn

WCE your outfit is just awesome. :cool2:


----------



## bernoulli

wce, thanks for the compliments. Your latest suit is charcoal, right? Fits you perfectly.

Jackkelly, really like your casual friday ensemble, especially the shoes. 

RogerP, peak lapels are da' bomb! Can't believe more people don't wear them. I specially like single-buttons, as well. Your vass shoes are really great, but I commented on those before. Really lovely SC. 

​upr, those shoes!!!! I want them and I don't even need more shoes...


----------



## RogerP

Thanks again for the feedback, gents.


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> bernoulli - I like that pek lapel suit a bunch.
> 
> crusty - love everything - this outfit really appeals to me even among your consistently excellent choices.
> 
> Casual day for me today - and as the weather has finally caught up to the calendar, I decided to Spring it up.
> 
> Jacket - Jack Victor unlined
> Shirt - Robert Talbot linen
> Pants - Canali
> Shoes - Vass
> PS - Drakes


Awesome ensemble!


----------



## RogerP

Thank you Claybuster.


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> Thank you Claybuster.


You are very welcome:biggrin:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Something is off here (probably more than I see) and I think much is to do with the lapel width. Ignore the ill fitting OBDC. I found this while spring cleaning and while a bit snug still fits. Not sure on your thoughts of either the DB or lapel width.

Suit is a dark charcoal grey with a lavender shirt and violet tie if colors are off.


----------



## Anthony Charton

A full-frame picture would be hepful in determining how good the fit is, but I like it a lot. Lapels on a DB jacket should be (within reason) wide. I wouldn't worry about this. I thought for a moment that the shirt was a contrast-collar in pink (I have a thing for pink winchesters on grey). In any case, lovely outfit.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton said:


> A full-frame picture would be hepful in determining how good the fit is, but I like it a lot. Lapels on a DB jacket should be (within reason) wide. I wouldn't worry about this. I thought for a moment that the shirt was a contrast-collar in pink (I have a thing for pink winchesters on grey). In any case, lovely outfit.


Thanks! Here is the full frame.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Overall, the suit still looks very good to me. Trousers a little long, perhaps, and I'd wear brown shoes with this, but I reckon it's an item you should keep ! (Also, it didn't tick when I saw it but I'd suggest a non-BD shirt with a DB suit )


----------



## Jovan

Looks fine to me. Why are you worried about lapel width? Those are pretty normal.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton said:


> Overall, the suit still looks very good to me. Trousers a little long, perhaps, and I'd wear brown shoes with this, but I reckon it's an item you should keep ! (Also, it didn't tick when I saw it but I'd suggest a non-BD shirt with a DB suit )


Thanks! Not sure if the browns I have will work, but it all just goes on my list of items to buy.



Jovan said:


> Looks fine to me. Why are you worried about lapel width? Those are pretty normal.


This is my only DB suit - honestly can't remember where I got it - eBay, handed down? - but I tried it on after losing some weight and it fits again. Not being a daily suit wearer I wasn't sure. But you've all alleviated any fears I had


----------



## upr_crust

Fair weather (or a sort) continues in NYC today.

Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hackett
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Bexley, Paris


----------



## wce59

deandbn said:


> WCE your outfit is just awesome. :cool2:





bernoulli said:


> wce, thanks for the compliments. Your latest suit is charcoal, right? Fits you perfectly.


Thanks very much, guys. And yes, bernoulli, that suit from Friday is indeed charcoal.



upr_crust said:


> Fair weather (or a sort) continues in NYC today.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Hackett
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> Shoes - Bexley, Paris


Excellent look to start off the week, upr! And I've always loved those shoes! :icon_cheers:


----------



## JackKelly

Is it Monday again already?

Jacket - Hickey Freeman
Shirt - RLPL
Tie - Hermes
PS - Marinella


----------



## emb1980

Just picked this up from the tailor, and felt like taking it for a test run.

I suspect that the ventless nature of this odd jacket may prove controversial, but we'll see. I felt that the combination of brand (quality), fit, and price were too good to pass up, and so decided to give a ventless jacket a try. Thanks to CMDC, incidentally.

I would particularly welcome any tailoring critique (or other critique for that matter). The only thing I had done to it was to have my tailor pick up some of the slack at the neck/back to smooth it out.

Its hard to see in these pics but the herringbone has subtle threads of copper-ish color and a TINY bit of light blue running through it.

Jacket: Kiton
OCBD: BB
Trousers: Bonobos
Shoes: Sperry dark brown Gold Cup suede bluchers 
(just threw it on for pics and forgot the pocket square)


----------



## jbarwick

UPR, I think I have those same Bexley's in brown. Only issue I had with the shoes were the laces they came with but that was an easy fix.


----------



## 96Dore




----------



## upr_crust

jbarwick said:


> UPR, I think I have those same Bexley's in brown. Only issue I had with the shoes were the laces they came with but that was an easy fix.


Mine are Bexley's model Paul - if yours are as well, we've the same shoes. I've not had any problems with the laces, FWIW.


----------



## wce59

*"Casual Monday"... for a reason*



96Dore said:


>


Very nice look, 96dore! I especially like the shoes. :thumbs-up:

Off today, but had my annual physical check-up.




Navy blazer: Botany 500
Shirt, slacks, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Watch: Hamilton
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## Fading Fast

emb1980, That jacket fits you very well - the tailor did a great job.


----------



## emb1980

Fading Fast said:


> emb1980, That jacket fits you very well - the tailor did a great job.


 Thank you!


----------



## bernoulli

upr, stripes on stripes! Oh no!! What will they say? IMHO, great look! Lovely shirt...

96dore, kudos on the shoes! really nice.

JackKelly, the tie looks weird, maybe it is because it has too many colours?

wce, I think you should post this look in the Trad section. Quintessential American.

emb1980, ventless jackets are great! Yours is lovely. Here is my look for today with a ventless jacket. Slacks are dark olive, shoes are grey. Can't help using this jacket more than others.


----------



## emb1980

Thanks for the kind words!



bernoulli said:


>


I'll leave tailoring comments to the more knowledgable, but I know a BIT about color theory having been a photographer once upon a time.

I really like that jacket and the combination of colors in the shirt and jacket.... but I think a pair of khaki pants (especially a more yellow or straw khaki) would work even better because it would create a close approximation of a classic color triad, and be a little more "springy." Take this with a grain of salt because I am an ignoramus when it comes to the finer points of this sort of thing.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Burn that tie. Not trying to be mean, but it's awful.


----------



## bernoulli

emb, thanks for the feedback. As I don't own khaki or earth-toned trousers, the point is moot though. Will take it into consideration the next time I go trouser shopping (always an adventure when one is 6'5" and 190 pounds.

sartoriallytactical, I agree wholeheartedly with your sentiments on said tie. I was just trying to be polite, I leave my nastiness for the peer reviewing process (kidding!).

Anyway, last Friday I tried to achieve maximum color coordination. Tie matches stripes, cufflinks match pink dots on tie. I quite like the result. Opinions?


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> wce, I think you should post this look in the Trad section. Quintessential American.
> 
> Here is my look for today with a ventless jacket. Slacks are dark olive, shoes are grey. Can't help using this jacket mo re


Thanks for the compliment, bernoulli. And I like your jacket/shirt combination.



bernoulli said:


> Anyway, last Friday I tried to achieve maximum color coordination. Tie matches stripes, cufflinks match pink dots on tie. I quite like the result. Opinions?


i really like the results as well, bernoulli!


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, nice jacket/shirt combo, and nice shirt/tie/cufflink combo. Must agree with others that the trouser color was sub-optimal. Thanks for the comments on yesterday's shirt - I am quite fond of it, and it was something of an experiment to wear it with a striped suit.

The weather continues to be pleasant here in NYC, and I continue to enjoy it. Decided to give today's boots their last wearing for a while.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## RogerP

I seem to be fixated upon shoes. Bernoulli - love those greys - it's a colour I've been wanting to add. crusty, those Paul Stuart boots are fantastic.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> I seem to be fixated upon shoes. Bernoulli - love those greys - it's a colour I've been wanting to add. crusty, those Paul Stuart boots are fantastic.


The boots from Stuart's were even more tempting, as they were on sale when I bought them - by no means cheap, but nowhere near the astronomical price they originally asked for. As much as I didn't "need" them, I'm still happy that I bought them.


----------



## 96Dore




----------



## wce59

*Rainy Days and Tuesdays... (With Apologies to Karen and Richard Carpenter)*

A dreary day in the Baltimore-Washington area, with periods of heavy rain throughout the day (sigh).




Suit, shirt, suspenders, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Tie: Geoffrey Beene
Cufflinks: Unknown (purchased at a specialty store in Washington)
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: JAB Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826


 Yes.


----------



## Matthewaperry

nice thread


----------



## crocto

wce59 said:


> A dreary day in the Baltimore-Washington area, with periods of heavy rain throughout the day (sigh).
> 
> 
> Suit, shirt, suspenders, PS: JoS. A. Bank
> Tie: Geoffrey Beene
> Cufflinks: Unknown (purchased at a specialty store in Washington)
> Watch: Kenneth Cole
> Socks: Gold Toe
> Shoes: Moreschi


Seriously, when is JAB going to give you your own commercial? You crush their suits. The tie is great. I really like the shirt. What line is the shirt from?


----------



## bernoulli

ST, crocto and wce, did not like any of those ties. Wce, in your case it is unusual, as I usually like your tie selection. I don't have enough data points for the other gentlemen.

Coincidently, I decided to go tie-less today. Some of you are going to hate it...But black shoes!!!



https://s1140.photobucket.com/user/Bernoulli1713/media/20130507_174735_zps9611a5b9.jpg.html


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, who knew you had black shoes? :wink2:

Today is currently a monsoon here in NYC, and I've dressed accordingly - things due to visit the dry cleaner soon, and other detritus.

Sports jacket, trousers, & shirt - BB
Tie - Barney's NYC
PS - Brand X (no brand name given)
Shoes - Italian-made J & M


----------



## emb1980

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, who knew you had black shoes? :wink2:
> 
> Today is currently a monsoon here in NYC, and I've dressed accordingly - things due to visit the dry cleaner soon, and other detritus.
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, & shirt - BB
> Tie - Barney's NYC
> PS - Brand X (no brand name given)
> Shoes - Italian-made J & M


UPR... are the trousers charcoal and the tie a dark green? I have a similar jacket, and like that combo, but don't always trust the colors in these pics.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - BBGF
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Battistoni
PS - linen


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - I don't dig the tieless look with a suit in general, but particularly not with a 3-piece suit. I got no probs with black shoes.

crusty you are rocking the detritus quite nicely.

wce59 - lookin' good.

Jack - I think a solid tie here would be killer. Or at least something that has not even a textured stripe.


----------



## upr_crust

emb1980 said:


> UPR... are the trousers charcoal and the tie a dark green? I have a similar jacket, and like that combo, but don't always trust the colors in these pics.


The tie is a dark green, but the trousers are a deep chocolate brown.



RogerP said:


> crusty you are rocking the detritus quite nicely.


I looked good, until I stepped out into the monsoon that was at its height just as I was making the morning commute.  Arghhhhh.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Club Room (it's a pretty terrible shirt but it was a gift and I kind of like the color/pattern)
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Seriously, when is JAB going to give you your own commercial? You crush their suits. The tie is great. I really like the shirt. What line is the shirt from?


But in this case, it would be "false advertising", since he wears the suits better than their models! From all I can gather most of their target demographic, much less their own staff, don't really know about proper fit and alterations. So long as the trousers cover the shoes it's good enough.



bernoulli said:


> ST, crocto and wce, did not like any of those ties. Wce, in your case it is unusual, as I usually like your tie selection. I don't have enough data points for the other gentlemen.
> 
> Coincidently, I decided to go tie-less today. Some of you are going to hate it...But black shoes!!!


Can you elaborate on why? Saying, "I didn't like it," without an explanation is something reserved for lesser menswear discussions than these. 

But yeah, I have to concur: Three piece in particular without a tie just makes it look like you lost or forgot it.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Homage to the Crusty Casual Pose, self portrait in the bathroom style:


----------



## crocto

bernoulli said:


> ST, crocto and wce, did not like any of those ties. Wce, in your case it is unusual, as I usually like your tie selection. I don't have enough data points for the other gentlemen.
> 
> Coincidently, I decided to go tie-less today. Some of you are going to hate it...But black shoes!!!


I like the tieless three piece look. I support your tielessness. You could certainly do some sort of Brazilian Mentalist look.


----------



## wce59

crocto said:


> Seriously, when is JAB going to give you your own commercial? You crush their suits. The tie is great. I really like the shirt. What line is the shirt from?


Thanks, crocto. The shirt is from JoS. A. Bank's Signature Collection. It has a subtle herringbone pattern (in the same color) woven into the fabric.



bernoulli said:


> ST, crocto and wce, did not like any of those ties. Wce, in your case it is unusual, as I usually like your tie selection. I don't have enough data points for the other gentlemen.
> 
> Coincidently, I decided to go tie-less today. Some of you are going to hate it...But black shoes!!!


I'm afraid I have to agree with the critics about the tieless look with the three-piece suit, bernoulli. A tie would have looked much better and fully completed the ensemble. (And I'm _not _saying it just because you didn't like my tie. :biggrin2: )



RogerP said:


> wce59 - lookin' good.





Jovan said:


> But in this case, it would be "false advertising", since he wears the suits better than their models!


Thanks for the compliments, guys.



upr_crust said:


> I looked good, until I stepped out into the monsoon that was at its height just as I was making the morning commute.  Arghhhhh.


Ouch! Now you know how I was feeling yesterday, upr. (But I got lucky... the rain had subsided by the time I had to leave for the day.) Hope you weren't soaked too badly.


----------



## LordSmoke

Love the suit. Who is the manufacturer? Fabric?


bernoulli said:


> ST, crocto and wce, did not like any of those ties. Wce, in your case it is unusual, as I usually like your tie selection. I don't have enough data points for the other gentlemen. Coincidently, I decided to go tie-less today. Some of you are going to hate it...But black shoes!!! https://s1140.photobucket.com/user/Bernoulli1713/media/20130507_174735_zps9611a5b9.jpg.html


----------



## wce59

*The Sun Came Out Today in the Baltimore/Washington Corridor...*

...that is, until the thunderstorms hit this afternoon. (Fortunately, they subsided by the time I had to leave today. :icon_smile: )




Suit, shirt, tie, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Suspenders: Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks: Johnston & Murphy
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Shoes: Steeple Gate


----------



## Anthony Charton

Yes ! I like a well-cut 3-button jacket. Great socks, too ! Incidentally I'm wearing something similar; grey 3-piece, CC blue shirt, red dotted tie, green socks with red pindots and brown brogues.


----------



## adoucett

Jazz night at the campus bar. The theme? _Timelessly Elegant_
Even got up on stage for a while on the keys!

Oakloom 3/2 blazer
BB Bowtie
BB shirt
silk square
Seiko kinetic watch
J.Crew chinos
Weejuns

Feel free to comment. Looking to wear something similar for a Gatsby date this weekend.


----------



## bernoulli

upr and wce. Your opinions are duly noted. I did enjoy pulling the "Mentalist" look (thanks crocto!), but it surely it is something I won't be doing all the time. I wish I was that good looking and made the money the guy in the Mentalist makes, but I will live...

Lordsmoke, the fabric is a Super 130's from Scabal and is great - by far the best fabric in the suits I own (usually VBC but I even have one from Ermenegildo Zegna). The suit is bespoke by W.Sanford in Shanghai. Really top notch tailoring rivaling Saville Row, WW Chan, etc, but a very small operation that I think is discontinued.



LordSmoke said:


> Love the suit. Who is the manufacturer? Fabric?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett:

We're on the same page tonight. I'd puff the square and shine the shoes (unless they're meant to be matte-finished, in which case you might want to look into getting some shoes that can polish up nice for evenings), though.


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan, on your point that wce wear JAB better than their models - thumbs up. As for the ties, I think they all looked bleh, nothing special that complimented the attires. But I never argued that I can give well thought analysis on these topics. As for being tie-less, just wearing a jacket makes me overdressed, so there is really no readon to wear it other than wanting to stand out even more. I even had some meetings with hot-shot lawyers this week and not one of them bothered with a jacket or tie. Ditto investment bankers. So tomorrow is one more tieless day!



Jovan said:


> Can you elaborate on why? Saying, "I didn't like it," without an explanation is something reserved for lesser menswear discussions than these.
> 
> But yeah, I have to concur: Three piece in particular without a tie just makes it look like you lost or forgot it.


----------



## upr_crust

It's still threatening rain, but not with the vehemence of yesterday, so I've dressed a bit more formally today. By tomorrow it will be highs of 26C/79F - ready for some very summer-y attire indeed.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Dunhill
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, love the stripes on the BB suit.

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Marinella


----------



## RogerP

crusty - great example of how to make a dark suit look summer-y.

Jack - everything works for me here - and very well.


----------



## jbarwick

I like that spring-y green and the blue shirt. I will have to add that to my arsenal.


----------



## upr_crust

JackKelly said:


> Upr, love the stripes on the BB suit


I bought the suit whichever year that multi-stripe fabrics were in vogue - this suit was the only multi-stripe fabric that I liked.



RogerP said:


> crusty - great example of how to make a dark suit look summer-y.


Thanks, Roger. I can guarantee you that tomorrow's look will be totally different.



jbarwick said:


> I like that spring-y green and the blue shirt. I will have to add that to my arsenal.


Imitation is the highest form of flattery - thank you!


----------



## wce59

Anthony Charton said:


> Yes ! I like a well-cut 3-button jacket. Great socks, too ! Incidentally I'm wearing something similar; grey 3-piece, CC blue shirt, red dotted tie, green socks with red pindots and brown brogues.


Thanks very much, Anthony.



bernoulli said:


> Jovan, on your point that wce wear JAB better than their models - thumbs up.


With these "model" comments I've been getting this week, maybe I missed my calling. :biggrin2:



bernoulli said:


> As for being tie-less, just wearing a jacket makes me overdressed, so there is really no readon to wear it other than wanting to stand out even more. I even had some meetings with hot-shot lawyers this week and not one of them bothered with a jacket or tie. Ditto investment bankers. So tomorrow is one more tieless day!


Working in a (mostly) business casual setting, I for one certainly can relate, bernoulli. Fortunately, I've reached the point in life where I don't care if I stand out. (In fact, people in my office take notice when I'm _not_ wearing a jacket and tie.)



upr_crust said:


>


Add me to the long and growing list of admirers of your outfit today, upr. The cufflinks go perfectly with that shirt/tie combination. :thumbs-up:

Great ensemble, jack. :thumbs-up:


----------



## wce59

*To Dine Out or Not to Dine Out...*

Even with a threat of rain, I broke out today's attire in anticipation of an evening out with friends. Unfortunately, we had to call things off due to unforseen developments.




Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi
Everything else (Suit, tie, etc.): JoS. A. Bank


----------



## upr_crust

Today's fit is a tale of two suits. The first is a seersucker suit that I picked up some time ago at Joseph A. Bank - my first foray into seersucker, and hedging my bets, I opted for low price on a garment that I was uncertain that I'd want to own.

The second is a seersucker suit from Brooks, my most recent purchase. I've taken pictures of both suits, with the same accessories, to see the difference in style and fit. The Brooks is obviously a superior fit, and I'm much happier wearing it.

As it happens, this is also the first day this year that the weather warrants the wearing of such a warm-weather fabric, and, in keeping with the rather retro nature of seersucker, it's also the opening day for Baz Luhrmann's movie version of "The Great Gatsby". With this in mind, I've broken a rule or with regard to seersucker - I'm wearing a double-cuffed shirt with a pin collar, and I'm uncertain whether my choice of socks is kosher under any form of sartorial rules. The first I did for pure "retro", the second for personal caprice.

So be it.

Suit - BB or JAB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Collar pin - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J Maltons

The JAB suit:



The Brooks Fitzgerald:


----------



## emb1980

UPR: Thanks for the comparison! Its quite a difference, particularly in the shoulders and in the taper of the pant legs. The new suit is considerably better!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Holy Christ, I'm excited to see your Summer wardrobe. In my book sporting French cuffs with seersucker is merely a dandified trait. I would, and you pull if off wonderfully.

Edit- the JAB mostly needs to be shortened at the legs and arms; other than that it works very well.


----------



## L-feld

upr_crust said:


> Today's fit is a tale of two suits. The first is a seersucker suit that I picked up some time ago at Joseph A. Bank - my first foray into seersucker, and hedging my bets, I opted for low price on a garment that I was uncertain that I'd want to own.
> 
> The second is a seersucker suit from Brooks, my most recent purchase. I've taken pictures of both suits, with the same accessories, to see the difference in style and fit. The Brooks is obviously a superior fit, and I'm much happier wearing it.
> 
> As it happens, this is also the first day this year that the weather warrants the wearing of such a warm-weather fabric, and, in keeping with the rather retro nature of seersucker, it's also the opening day for Baz Luhrmann's movie version of "The Great Gatsby". With this in mind, I've broken a rule or with regard to seersucker - I'm wearing a double-cuffed shirt with a pin collar, and I'm uncertain whether my choice of socks is kosher under any form of sartorial rules. The first I did for pure "retro", the second for personal caprice.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Suit - BB or JAB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Collar pin - PRL
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - C & J Maltons
> 
> The JAB suit:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brooks Fitzgerald:


You look about 20 lbs thinner in the Brooks Brothers suit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


>


Very cool look, upr! And I really dig the socks! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

emb1980 said:


> UPR: Thanks for the comparison! Its quite a difference, particularly in the shoulders and in the taper of the pant legs. The new suit is considerably better!





Anthony Charton said:


> Holy Christ, I'm excited to see your Summer wardrobe. In my book sporting French cuffs with seersucker is merely a dandified trait. I would, and you pull if off wonderfully.
> 
> Edit- the JAB mostly needs to be shortened at the legs and arms; other than that it works very well.





L-feld said:


> You look about 20 lbs thinner in the Brooks Brothers suit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, gentlemen. I have always disliked the shoulder padding on the JAB suit, and now that I have the Brooks suit, the JAB will most likely be donated to charity. Were the shoulders on the JAB suit less emphatically built up, I might take Anthony's advise, and have the suit altered to fit me better, but the shoulders will always annoy me.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. I have always disliked the shoulder padding on the JAB suit, and now that I have the Brooks suit, the JAB will most likely be donated to charity. Were the shoulders on the JAB suit less emphatically built up, I might take Anthony's advise, and have the suit altered to fit me better, but the shoulders will always annoy me.


The two suit pictures together look like a before and after weight loss program for suits. The BB with the shirt / tie combo looks great. Purely as a question, when the holes are already stitched into the shirt collar, would you consider using a bar (like the ones that have balls or something at the ends that unscrew) versus a pin that doesn't really need the holes?


----------



## upr_crust

wce59 said:


> Very cool look, upr! And I really dig the socks! :thumbs-up:


Thanks - the socks are new, and funkier than they appear in the picture (there are stripes across the vamp that you can't see in the photo) - and acquired at my local discounter for an exceptionally modest fee .



Fading Fast said:


> The two suit pictures together look like a before and after weight loss program for suits. The BB with the shirt / tie combo looks great. Purely as a question, when the holes are already stitched into the shirt collar, would you consider using a bar (like the ones that have balls or something at the ends that unscrew) versus a pin that doesn't really need the holes?


Collar pins with screwballs, for shirts made with eyelets, are fine and look good, but the screws themselves I find, for myself, to be much too fiddly to put on easily, hence the "safety pin" collar pins which I've used today, which I find simpler to put on. I have collar bars for shirts without eyelets as well, which I wear less often these days, having bought too many spread-collar shirts of late.


----------



## JackKelly

wce59, thank you for the compliment.
Upr, your whole outfit head to toe this morning is just visually striking. Awesome, especially the tie paired with the light suit.

Casual Friday:
Jacket - Burberry
Shirt - Cifonelli
PS - Santorelli
Jeans - Zileri
Shoes - AE Mapleton


----------



## RogerP

Wow, what a world of difference between the JAB and the BB suits - the latter looks awesome, and the whole outfit is peacock goodness.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, I forgot to note your dislike for the tieless look, so here is another chance for you to complain.

Upr, really no reason to keep those two, so charity is getting a nice enough suit, hope some gentleman is going to enjoy the hell out of it. Love the socks and shoes.

This pair of black shoes is from Herring and was one of my first purchases. I am proably going to donate it to a friend, as it is not distinctive enough (and it is black!) for me to wear again.

At night I went to a bar with friends and tried another seldom used pair of shoes I picked up in Rome. This one is a keeper.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, really no reason to keep those two, so charity is getting a nice enough suit, hope some gentleman is going to enjoy the hell out of it. Love the socks and shoes. This pair of black shoes is from Herring and was one of my first purchases. I am proably going to donate it to a friend, as it is not distinctive enough (and it is black!) for me to wear again. At night I went to a bar with friends and tried another seldom used pair of shoes I picked up in Rome. This one is a keeper.


You're only reinforcing my idea of getting rid of the JAB seersuckers (and your memory is very good, as I did buy two when I bought them originally - one in blue and one in tan).

Thanks for the comments on today's shoes and socks - high-end shoes with bargain socks .

The black Herrings are definitely not you (either in color or in form), so donation to a friend will do you both good. Your Rome monk straps are much more your style (a shade too wild for me, but perfect for you).


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> At night I went to a bar with friends and tried another seldom used pair of shoes I picked up in Rome. This one is a keeper.


I agree as well, bernoulli. Keep the Rome shoes (they look very nice), and donate the black pair.


----------



## wce59

*"Retro Sportscaster" Look for a Warm Friday...*

The high temperature in Baltimore/Washington was expected to reach the mid-80s today, which is why I decided to wear my camel-colored (but NOT camel hair) jacket. The jacket reminds me of the jackets TV sportscasters often wore during game telecasts in the 1970s and 1980s. (Having viewed many a sporting event during those years, I think I ought to know. :biggrin2

This "sports" theme even extended to the cufflinks, as the photo shows.




Jacket, slacks, shirt, tie, suspenders (JoS. A. Bank)
Cufflinks (Tokens & Icons... purchased in San Francisco)
PS (Wilkes Bashford, San Francisco)
Watch (Hamilton)
Socks (Gold Toe)
Shoes (Moreschi)

Closeup of the cufflinks, which contain leather from baseballs that had been used in an actual game. According to Major League Baseball's memorabilia authentication site, the cufflinks came from a 2010 game between the Florida (now Miami) Marlins and the New York Mets. 



Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## bernoulli

upr and wce, done! Not only my friend came up today to pick it up but we went for a couple of pints afterwards.

wce, baseball??? Why not football? Go Ravens! All in all solid as always, glad you are back.


----------



## emb1980

Dinner tonight at The Prime Rib down in DC with the lovely wife this evening. The band was kind enough to play "Don't Get Around Much Anymore" for us. It was a much-needed respite after a few very challenging weeks. As always, I welcome your feedback good or bad. The operating theory here was to build on the sport coat, which has a light blue stripe that is brought out by the blue shirt and tie, and also has a copper-khaki note that works with the trousers, and which also references a minor color of the tie. The pocket square references one of the other minor tie colors and the burgundy shoes.

Jacket: Kiton
Shirt: BB
Trousers: BB
Tie & PS: The Tie Bar
Shoes: AE McAllister 
Belt: PRL


----------



## emb1980

96Dore said:


>


Since it seems this one missed comment, I'll say that to me this looks like a nice casual outfit. The saturation of the trim on the pocket square combined with the contrast against the dark jacket pulls my eye a just *little* bit (maybe exacerbated by the headless photo... I look at these pictures like a photographer since I don't know much about clothing  ), but I do like how the trim references one of the shirt stripes.


----------



## Anthony Charton

emb1980 said:


> I don't know much about clothing


Having seen your latest outfit- and some others- I'm disinclined to believe you. Well done !


----------



## sartoriallytactical

I like everything here, but I keep looking at the jacket thinking "orphan." Still, I like the outfit.


----------



## Jovan

JackKelly said:


> Upr, love the stripes on the BB suit.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - Corneliani
> PS - Marinella


Apart from the unfastened collar, this is a win.



upr_crust said:


> Today's fit is a tale of two suits. The first is a seersucker suit that I picked up some time ago at Joseph A. Bank - my first foray into seersucker, and hedging my bets, I opted for low price on a garment that I was uncertain that I'd want to own.
> 
> The second is a seersucker suit from Brooks, my most recent purchase. I've taken pictures of both suits, with the same accessories, to see the difference in style and fit. The Brooks is obviously a superior fit, and I'm much happier wearing it.
> 
> As it happens, this is also the first day this year that the weather warrants the wearing of such a warm-weather fabric, and, in keeping with the rather retro nature of seersucker, it's also the opening day for Baz Luhrmann's movie version of "The Great Gatsby". With this in mind, I've broken a rule or with regard to seersucker - I'm wearing a double-cuffed shirt with a pin collar, and I'm uncertain whether my choice of socks is kosher under any form of sartorial rules. The first I did for pure "retro", the second for personal caprice.
> 
> So be it.
> 
> Suit - BB or JAB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Collar pin - PRL
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - C & J Maltons
> 
> The JAB suit:
> 
> The Brooks Fitzgerald:


This, too, is a major win. The BB definitely exceeds the JAB in both fit and quality.



emb1980 said:


> Dinner tonight at The Prime Rib down in DC with the lovely wife this evening. The band was kind enough to play "Don't Get Around Much Anymore" for us. It was a much-needed respite after a few very challenging weeks. As always, I welcome your feedback good or bad. The operating theory here was to build on the sport coat, which has a light blue stripe that is brought out by the blue shirt and tie, and also has a copper-khaki note that works with the trousers, and which also references a minor color of the tie. The pocket square references one of the other minor tie colors and the burgundy shoes.
> 
> Jacket: Kiton
> Shirt: BB
> Trousers: BB
> Tie & PS: The Tie Bar
> Shoes: AE McAllister
> Belt: PRL


The sport coat _almost_ gives an "orphaned suit coat" vibe with the stripes, but I think the herringbone weave and brown horn buttons (not to mention the good fit) save it. I'd personally prefer if the stripe were more subdued, but you did well with what you had. Are those BB gabardines? They fit nicely and are hemmed at the perfect length.


----------



## Jovan

My own contribution for today:










Black Lapel suit
Croft&Barrow shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie
AE Fairfax


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has turned cool today, after a warm (and occasionally very wet) weekend, and I've a fund-raiser to attend this evening, so I've dragged out the dreaded black suit for the occasion, which should go over well this evening, and go unnoticed during the day in my office, before it's retired for the season.

Suit - BB GF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - C & J


----------



## JackKelly

emb1980 - the blue tie/gray jacket combo is killer.
Upr - what is left to say? You're the king.

Jacket - Corneliani
Shirt - Zegna
Tie - Holliday & Brown
PS - linen


----------



## eagle2250

Nicely done, JackKelly...simple and yet quite striking! Can you give us a bit more detail about the fabric from which the jacket is made? It looks potentially very comfortable to wear.


----------



## JackKelly

eagle2250 - Thank you. The fabric is very comfortable. However, the photo below is all I can tell you about the fabric - there is no fabric manufacturer tag. This is not the first Corneliani suit I've had with similar fabric. They're all very soft.


----------



## Jovan

Is the tie purple or red in its main colour? Either way, I like this combination.


----------



## JackKelly

Jovan said:


> Is the tie purple or red in its main colour? Either way, I like this combination.


It's purple - darker than represented by the photo. That's my default colour.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> upr and wce, done! Not only my friend came up today to pick it up but we went for a couple of pints afterwards.
> 
> wce, baseball??? Why not football? Go Ravens! All in all solid as always, glad you are back.


Because I don't own football cufflinks, bernoulli. :biggrin2: Besides, it is baseball season in the States, and Baltimore does have a solid team again. Go Orioles! (And of course, go Ravens!)

Thanks again for the well wishes. I'm glad to be back.

That's a nice look, emb1980. I like how the individual pieces go together.



Jovan said:


> My own contribution for today:


Subtle yet elegant, jovan.



upr_crust said:


>


Great look as always, upr!



JackKelly said:


> emb1980 - the blue tie/gray jacket combo is killer.
> Upr - what is left to say? You're the king.
> 
> Jacket - Corneliani
> Shirt - Zegna
> Tie - Holliday & Brown
> PS - linen


I really like that ensemble, JackKelly. The tie goes well with the suit. :thumbs-up:


----------



## wce59

*Start of a New Work Week*

The weather has cooled off considerably since the weekend, which I actually find pleasing... particularly when it was sunny like it was today. Warm weather will return to the Baltimore/D.C. area soon enough (as early as later this week), so I intend to enjoy the crispness of the air while I can. :icon_smile:




Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Cufflinks: Unknown (Specialty shop in Washington)
Watch: Hamilton
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## RogerP

Very crappy pic - didn't have the assistance of my indentured child labor to take a full shot.

Shirt (actually a pink check) - Stenstroms
Soot - Samuelsohn
Tie - Harry Rosen store brand.
PS - (actually pale blue with pink highlights) - unknown.
Shoos - Vass


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has remained cool, and I'm taking full advantage of it.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - AE Seven


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, I am glad child labor is alive and well in the States. No more 47%!!!

Upr and wce, grey suits with check pattern? Check! Here is my version for today. Flew in just for a meeting regarding the accreditation of the Business School. Can't believe how inefficient it is, but hey, gave me a reason to dress up, and no reason to be conservative.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​

Noticed the fraying after I shot the photo. I surely hope the vendor will make this right, the suit is not new but it certainly should not be showing this kind of wear.


----------



## wce59

Very cool suit, tie, and shoes, RogerP.



upr_crust said:


>


I really like how everything compliments each other, upr... the whole is definitely greater than the sum of its parts!



bernoulli said:


> Upr and wce, grey suits with check pattern? Check! Here is my version for today. Flew in just for a meeting regarding the accreditation of the Business School. Can't believe how inefficient it is, but hey, gave me a reason to dress up, and no reason to be conservative.


Looking great, bernoulli... although I think a navy tie might have looked even better (considering the blue in your PS and shoes, which go well with the suit).



sartoriallytactical said:


> Noticed the fraying after I shot the photo. I surely hope the vendor will make this right, the suit is not new but it certainly should not be showing this kind of wear.


The suit fraying notwithstanding (and I hope that can be resolved), I do like the way the tie and PS compliment each other.


----------



## wce59

*Late evening tonight*

I went out with some friends from work for a farewell "happy hour" for a departing colleague. We all had a great time... even if I did end up coming home late.

One can say that today I channeled my "inner upr_crust," considering that my look was reminiscent of his ensemble from last Thursday (5/9/13)... navy suit, blue shirt, even the green tie and cufflinks! Well, you know what they say about imitation... :biggrin2:




Suit, shirt, tie, PS: Jos. A. Bank
Cufflinks: Barbara Cieslicki (a jewelry designer from New Hampshire)
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## upr_crust

WCE, now we have a situation of me imitating you imitating me - oy! Last Thursday's suit, in an arrangement so monochromatic it appears that I'm preparing to run for public office.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - David Donohue for Cable Car Clothiers
PS - no name brand
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes -C & J


----------



## RogerP

Wce - I LOVE that green tie and pale blue shirt with the navy suit. Must replicate.

Jovan - I somehow missed the pic of your smart understated ensemble and lovely lady.

bernoulli - that suit rocks - especially with a tie. ic12337:

​crusty - I continue to take close notes.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - I continue to take close notes.


Anyone with Vass shoes and MTM suits such as you've shown in this thread is hardly in need of taking close notes on my postings, but thank you for the compliment in any case. (BTW, the latest Vass shoes are gorgeous.)


----------



## RogerP

It's all in how you put things together, crusty. Seriously, you could publish a series of photos like the one below in a picture book entitled "Do this, dummy!" and immediately save the sartorial lives of countless clueless men. Even the more experienced would benefit from several 'I never thought of that!' combinations.

Keep up the great work. :smile:


upr_crust said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> It's all in how you put things together, crusty. Seriously, you could publish a series of photos like the one below in a picture book entitled "Do this, dummy!" and immediately save the sartorial lives of countless clueless men. Even the more experienced would benefit from several 'I never thought of that!' combinations.
> 
> Keep up the great work. :smile:


I am living proof that, if one lives long enough, and one buys enough stuff, that one can figure out what to wear on a regular basis. I try to rotate my shirt collection, and my suit collection, and the coordination of suit, shirt, tie, etc. is rather a matter of chance and serendipity, dependent on my mood, the activities of my day/evening, the weather, and any other variable. I find that figuring out what to wear the evening before takes the stress out of the process, and allows for more time for experimentation, but learning what looks "good" together is a matter of trial and error, and of repeated experience.


----------



## Jovan

^Very good advice. Though our _style_ is not quite the same, I aspire to have the sheer number of wardrobe choices and amount of experience you do in putting together outfits. By the way, the tie I'm wearing in my recent photo is one from the lot you sent me. It's a very versatile piece, I admittedly wear it more than the other ties. The fabric is understated, yet non-standard and it knots beautifully.



wce59 said:


> Subtle yet elegant, jovan.


Thanks, that's definitely what I go for whenever I "suit up".



RogerP said:


> Jovan - I somehow missed the pic of your smart understated ensemble and lovely lady.


Thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> ^Very good advice. Though our _style_ is not quite the same, I aspire to have the sheer number of wardrobe choices and amount of experience you do in putting together outfits. By the way, the tie I'm wearing in my recent photo is one from the lot you sent me. It's a very versatile piece, I admittedly wear it more than the other ties. The fabric is understated, yet non-standard and it knots beautifully.


I have a 20+ year headstart on the acquisition of wardrobe choices - patience, young man, patience.

As for your tie, I recognized the Bert Pultizer in your latest photo posting. When I sent it to you, I knew that it would work well with your general style, and I am completely unsurprised that you wear it more than the other ties in the group that I sent you. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Hello all. I've been checking out the forum for a while and felt it was time to add to the conversation. Apologies for the poor image quality, photo is a bit washed out in the hotel mirror.


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> WCE, now we have a situation of me imitating you imitating me - oy! Last Thursday's suit, in an arrangement so monochromatic it appears that I'm preparing to run for public office.


Upr, you'd get a lot of votes based on that ensemble alone. :thumbs-up:



RogerP said:


> Wce - I LOVE that green tie and pale blue shirt with the navy suit. Must replicate.


Thanks very much, RogerP.


----------



## wce59

*This Week's Cool Spell: It Was Nice While It Lasted*

After a couple of days of cool weather, it warmed considerably in the Baltimore/Washington corridor, with highs in the low 80s. It was nice enough, but a little bit on the warm (and humid) side for my tastes. Oh, well (shrug).

The suit is olive, by the way. 




Suit, shirt, tie, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Cufflinks: Barbara Cieslicki, New Hampshire
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## bernoulli

wce, A navy tie in that outfit would mean tons of blue! Smurfy time! Ps, shoes, checks on suit, tie and socks...But here is a blue tie with my outfit today. I am on the road, so a repeat on the suit, but changed everything (I always bring more clother than I need). Had to rely on the camera flash, hence dark pics, but I think you can get the idea. A shame your suit does not olive on my monitor. I would love to see the attire are you intended. Seems good as it is, of course. BTW, do you like fuller trousers? It seems your jacket are more fitting, but your trousers fuller. Preference?

RogerP: two attires with ties two days in a row. Must rectify that tomorrow!

Pubcrawler: welcome. I don't have any comment on your outfit, sorry.

Jovan, you look how you want to look. Not an easy feat.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> wce, A navy tie in that outfit would mean tons of blue! Smurfy time! Ps, shoes, checks on suit, tie and socks...But here is a blue tie with my outfit today. I am on the road, so a repeat on the suit, but changed everything (I always bring more clother than I need). Had to rely on the camera flash, hence dark pics, but I think you can get the idea. A shame your suit does not olive on my monitor. I would love to see the attire are you intended. Seems good as it is, of course. BTW, do you like fuller trousers? It seems your jacket are more fitting, but your trousers fuller. Preference?


Great combination, bernoulli! I love the cufflinks! :thumbs-upAs for your tie comment, I understand your point. I still maintain, however, that a navy/dark blue tie would have worked even better, IMHO. And I would NOT have thought "Smurfy time.":icon_smile

As for my suit trousers, I don't really have a preference... they just happen to be cut that way. (I do have fairly large thighs, though... at least for a guy my size.:biggrin2


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, the suit and tie combination look fine to me, and I'm glad that you're getting good use out of the cufflinks.

A warm and sunny (or soon to be sunny) day in NYC - time for a little more color than yesterday's attire.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt -The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


>


Outstanding look, upr! I love the way you combined the tie, cufflinks, and suspenders, and I especially dig the shoes! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, in addition to everything else you do so well, you added an extra touch of style with your socks today, an article (to my memory) that you don't usually break out when listing the makers at the top of your post, but in this case at least, it would be interesting. Since I know you shop there, I love Paul Stuart's sock collection and try to stock up when it has its semi-annual sale (as it is not shy in its prices). The fabrics alone are beautiful and the socks have texture, patterns and color that are unique and, to my eye, elegant. They can give that something extra to an otherwise ordinary outfit.


----------



## RogerP

bernouli - looking good top to bottom.

crusty - love the grey suit and the fleur-de-lis cufflinks.

I bought this jacket primarily for casual wear, but it is so lightweight and comfortable (half lined, very breathable) that I thought I'd try dressing it up a bit.

SC - Jack victor
Trousers, shirt, tie - Harry Rosen store brand.
PS - unknown (yes, I know folding silk is a felony, but this one is thick silk and doesn't poof well)
Shoes - Vass
Watch - Omega vintage.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, in addition to everything else you do so well, you added an extra touch of style with your socks today, an article (to my memory) that you don't usually break out when listing the makers at the top of your post, but in this case at least, it would be interesting. Since I know you shop there, I love Paul Stuart's sock collection and try to stock up when it has its semi-annual sale (as it is not shy in its prices). The fabrics alone are beautiful and the socks have texture, patterns and color that are unique and, to my eye, elegant. They can give that something extra to an otherwise ordinary outfit.


I hope not to disappoint you, but most of my socks are from Brooks Bros., and are acquired, as you acquire yours from Paul Stuart, when they go on clearance - certainly today's were bought at 50% off (my New England Yankee sense of thrift kicks in on these matters).

Glad that you appreciate, in any case.



RogerP said:


> crusty - love the grey suit and the fleur-de-lis cufflinks.


Thanks, Roger. I will have to view your photos when I go home - my employer's web blocking software has been invoked by your pictures - grrrrr.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I really like your PS suits more than your BB ones. Not that there is anything wrong with your MTM BBs, but there is a je nes se quai about the way the PS fits you that I cannot explain. And this orange tie is awesome.

RogerP, really nice idea to dress up this jacket. I am all for half-lined, breathable jacket, living in a tropical country...I am glad to see child labor is back in play.


----------



## wce59

Fantastic look, RogerP! Everything goes together beautifully! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments gents - much appreciated. Bernoulli - yes, when I manage something better than a bathroom mirror shot, it's down to the child labor. I hope you'll all indulge me in giving credit to the photographer:


----------



## wce59

^^Cute photo, RogerP. If she wants to pursue photography as a career path, she has a bright future. :icon_smile:

Today, alas, was not a great day for me on the transit front. The train I normally take from Baltimore to Washington was delayed by a freight train this morning. (The line I usually take is run by a freight company.) Then on the D.C. Metrorail, a passenger fell ill on my train, so it had to stop while medical assistance arrived. (I didn't wait to see how long; I walked the rest of the way.) Then this evening, they had to combine my train with the one that usually leaves a half-hour earlier. (One train literally had to push the other along, and they had to make two stops at just about every station on the line.) Add the weather--warm and humid with a chance of scattered thunderstorms--and, well, you get the point.

Don't you just love days like this? 




Suit, shirt, tie, suspenders, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Cufflinks: Unknown (The story behind them is below.)
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi

A closeup of the cufflinks is below. These belonged to my partner's father, who passed away a year ago Saturday at age 91. Last summer my partner saw them when he went out to help clean out the family home. He brought them home, thinking I would like to add them to my collection. (The jewelry box next to it is something I bought in Delaware last Christmas season.)


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP,

She looks lovely! Congratulations, sir. However, where is the jacket and tie?? Which kind of example are you giving by not wearing a tie at all times? Just kidding though, you look like a proud dad.

Here is my tieless look of the day (did not plan to be away from home for so long, I was supposed to fly early yesterday, if I only knew I would bring another suit - not that it matters, almost nobody saw me wearing the same suit twice).

edited to add: lovely cufflinks wce, and thanks for the background story. Tomorrow I fly at 7AM, so I feel your pain on traveling arrangements. Hope my flight is not as horrible as your train experience.


----------



## wce59

^^ Very nice tieless look, bernoulli! (And thanks for the compliment re: the cufflinks.)

Have a safe--and uneventful--trip home!


----------



## upr_crust

Theme and variation from yesterday. Part of the silliness over at That Other Website is the Friday Challenge, and this week's is to dress (tastefully) in the colors of one's favorite sports team. As I don't follow sports very much (if at all), I had to revert to the preferences of my late husband - the blue and orange of his baseball team of choice. Ironically enough, this means that I'm repeating yesterday's attire, to a great degree, though today's suit is light brown rather than light grey, and today's double monks are light brown, not black.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## wce59

^^Another outstanding look, upr... irregardless of the similarities to yesterday's attire. (For what it's worth, I noticed the differences right away.) Love the shoes!

​Your late husband would be proud. :thumbs-up:

P.S. -- By the way, what team did he root for?


----------



## Pubcrawler

bernoulli said:


> Pubcrawler: welcome. I don't have any comment on your outfit, sorry.


No worries Bernoulli and thanks for the welcome.

You're correct, there isn't a lot going on with the outfit - it's a 'safe' combo. Building a wardrobe is a new endeavor for me, so I'm trying to develop a solid foundation of basics: charcoal grey suit, white shirt, tie... But most of all the focus is on fit.

I'm just glad I stumbled on this site to get so many great ideas! Thanks again!


----------



## AnthonyFuller

A new day to try out new things. I don't as of yet have the ability to wear a suit to the office but try to wear a tie typically. Finally caved in and got my first real sportcoat along with my new AEs and wanted to try them out. Thoughts are appreciated. 

Coat - Zegna
Shirt - BR
PS - Generic
Pants - Savane
Shoes - AE McAllister


----------



## bernoulli

upr, it is not really a challenge for you is it? If it is, it does not show..I much prefer the brown shoes, especially those wonderful double monks (I once saw a triple monk from Ferragamo that looked splendid - would give most posters fits, probably).

AF, buttoning stance look a little bit too high. Otherwise seems like a nice SC.

Pubcrawler, you may be right. I like a more personal style, that is why I usually does not comment on correct but conservative posts (I am looking at you sartoriallytactical - although I am not a fan of stripped ties like yours, there is nothing wrong with your looks).

wce, it seems there is a jinx on AAAC commuters. Arrived at the airport at 6AM but I just arrived home, almost 4PM. Could be in Europe!!! Usually should have been home at 8:20AM, but hard rain etc etc...I hate when it happens and now I am sleeping it off.


----------



## deandbn

Wce: You look impeccable in your latest outfit. Were the pics taken before or after the train journeys?


----------



## Pubcrawler

AnthonyFuller said:


> A new day to try out new things. I don't as of yet have the ability to wear a suit to the office but try to wear a tie typically. Finally caved in and got my first real sportcoat along with my new AEs and wanted to try them out. Thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> Coat - Zegna
> Shirt - BR
> PS - Generic
> Pants - Savane
> Shoes - AE McAllister


Nice AEs. Are they bourbon or walnut?


----------



## AnthonyFuller

bernoulli said:


> AF, buttoning stance look a little bit too high. Otherwise seems like a nice SC.


For not having been tailored for me I am pretty happy so far. FWIW I think it is a 3 roll 2.



Pubcrawler said:


> Nice AEs. Are they bourbon or walnut?


Thanks! The shoes are walnut, but I lightly polished them with some melatonin cognac that gave just a slightly darker shade. They seem to go well with most of my pants so far for a nice contrast.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> wce, it seems there is a jinx on AE commuters. Arrived at the airport at 6AM but I just arrived home, almost 4PM. Could be in Europe!!! Usually should have been home at 8:20AM, but hard rain etc etc...I hate when it happens and now I am sleeping it off.


Ouch! At least you made it home. Get some much needed rest, my friend.



deandbn said:


> Wce: You look impeccable in your latest outfit. Were the pics taken before or after the train journeys?


Thanks very much, deandbn. The photos actually were taken between the train journeys, in my office. (After I had some time to relax and get some work done. :icon_smile: )


----------



## Pubcrawler

AnthonyFuller said:


> Thanks! The shoes are walnut, but I lightly polished them with some melatonin cognac that gave just a slightly darker shade. They seem to go well with most of my pants so far for a nice contrast.


I almost went with walnut AE Strands but ended up with bourbon. The darker shade you created really adds depth to the walnut, they look great!


----------



## wce59

*A Friday Look Inspired by an Upr_Crust Posting...*

...and I didn't even know it at the time! :biggrin2: I'll start with this quote:



upr_crust said:


> Theme and variation from yesterday. Part of the silliness over at That Other Website is the Friday Challenge, and this week's is to dress (tastefully) in the colors of one's favorite sports team. As I don't follow sports very much (if at all), I had to revert to the preferences of my late husband - the blue and orange of his baseball team of choice.


After reading upr's post, I realized that I could have qualified for that challenge myself, since today I was wearing the colors of my NFL team of choice. (Hint: They won this year's Super Bowl. :icon_smile_wink: )

While my look doesn't quite have the flair of upr's, I like it.




Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, tie: JoS. A. Bank
PS: Cravate Royale (purchased at Wilkes Bashford, San Francisco)
Cufflinks: Brooks Brothers
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Pounding the pavement, trying to get a job today. Always nice to hand in an application for a job selling $30 socks while wearing a $30 suit (navy, not black or charcoal. It looks much more blue IRL). I like to think the AE Strands that were on their maiden voyage pulled up the overall presentation.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Bold outfit for a job-hunting ensemble. I like it ! Cerainly looks more than 30 dollars- arrangement doesn't come at a price. The only thing I'd change is the tie; it seems a little light between shirt and square and I might have gone for navy, but well, you know what you're doing. Great handkerchief, too.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> Bold outfit for a job-hunting ensemble. I like it ! Cerainly looks more than 30 dollars- arrangement doesn't come at a price. The only thing I'd change is the tie; it seems a little light between shirt and square and I might have gone for navy, but well, you know what you're doing. Great handkerchief, too.


Well, I was going around to retail stores, and the highest-end place I was looking at styles their mannequins like this -- so I figured I'd give it a shot. It is a touch on the dandyish side, but I was confident enough in the combination that I knew I could pull it off. If I hadn't been going to clothing stores, I doubt I would have done it.


----------



## poorboy

Would wearing a grey minicheck shirt coordinate with the jacket? Any other shirt suggestions other than plain white?


----------



## emb1980

poorboy said:


> Would wearing a grey minicheck shirt coordinate with the jacket? Any other shirt suggestions other than plain white?


Wearing blues with gray is a pretty classic combination. Try a light blue shirt and a navy-based tie for starters.


----------



## poorboy

Very little difference, lol!


----------



## bernoulli

use a red minicheck and the colour will make everything pop out!


----------



## Tempest

RogerP said:


> Shoes - Vass


Three tone spectators? Something I've wanted but did not know already existed.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Today I wore this outfit to church.










The coat isn't that dark, this is the color of the coat.










Sorry about the blurry pictures :smile:


----------



## deandbn

Hamil you have made a huge effort to look smart in spite of the blurryness and colours going wrong. Do you think you could put your outfit on again and take some better pictures outside in the sunshine, that would make a huge difference. Your clothes look good and seem to fit pretty well, but you seem to be standing very formally and stiff. I think that if you could manage to relax a little more in the shoulders it would also be better.


----------



## upr_crust

Something with which to start the week - a short one, work-wise, and even shorter for postings here. I will be off to Amsterdam, London (with a day trip to Paris) starting Wednesday evening, so today and tomorrow will be my last postings until June. Please try to hold up under the strain .

Suit - Paul Stuart Phineas Cole
Shirt & Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Bexley


----------



## JackKelly

I was in Southern Cali last week at a conference, so didn't have time/suitable offerings to post. Suffering a little from jet lag today, so that's my excuse if you don't like my outfit. :smile:

Upr - that tie on the 17th was magnifique!

Jacket - Zegna
Tie - Etro
Shirt - Arrow (yes, it's dark - fire away! :icon_smile
PS - Santorelli


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore that same shirt to my friend Jackie's Sweet 16. Mine may have been purple, I don't recall. :icon_viking:


----------



## Flanderian

poorboy said:


> Would wearing a grey minicheck shirt coordinate with the jacket? Any other shirt suggestions other than plain white?


I like the cloth very well. I can't tell for certain, but it looks like the texture is the result of the weave rather than an actual pattern. If so, you can certainly wear a check, but I'd want a larger one to avoid too close a similarity of scale. And while a check, even a glen check could be very interesting, that jacket begs for some striped shirts; anything from a candy stripe to a butcher stripe, with Bengal stripes possibly being my favorite choice for it. Try a navy Bengal stripe with a white collar, or a burgundy Bengal stripe.


----------



## jebarne

I strongly recommend having a shirt or 2 made and then use that as the basis for what you buy/order in the future. Until I had one made by a senior fitter, I really didn't understand my fit issues. Now, I use those shirts and have gotten good results from 3-4 m2m companies, but the key was providing very accurate measurements of existing shirts.



ndlutz said:


> Upr - thanks for the feedback. You're somewhat of a role model to me in this arena as I have been very impressed by the pics you share in this thread. Maybe someday I'll be fortunate enough to have such a collection of suits and knowledge.
> 
> I know the shirt sleeves are too long. I've got a lot of difficulty with purchasing shirts due to somewhat odd proportions and just not finding the right manufacturer yet. I'm trying Tyrwhitt next so I hope specifying the sleeve length more exactly will help. This shirt was part of a hasty purchase to get acceptable stuff.
> 
> You make a good point about the jacket. It's an OTR suit which had minor alterations done to it. It seemed to be the tailor's philosophy to get the items smaller and let them out as opposed to the opposite - and again it's an OTR suit.


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Something with which to start the week - a short one, work-wise, and even shorter for postings here. I will be off to Amsterdam, London (with a day trip to Paris) starting Wednesday evening, so today and tomorrow will be my last postings until June. Please try to hold up under the strain .


I can only speak for myself, but I'll try to hold up (sob, sniff). :biggrin2:

Seriously, have a great time! And another solid look, by the way.


----------



## upr_crust

Something lightweight and brightly colored before I disappear for a while . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt & Tie - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## RogerP

Bon voyage crusty. Yesterday's outfit is more my speed, but you wear that seersucker with the colourful plaid tie very well indeed. Love the loafers. I am slowly overcoming my suede shoe care phobia - I expect something fuzzy might be my next purchase.


----------



## wce59

upr_crust said:


> Something lightweight and brightly colored before I disappear for a while . . .


Very nice as always, upr!:thumbs-up: Safe travels!


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Belvest
Shirt - Richard James
Tie - Tie Bar Grenafaux
PS - Marinella


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, sartoriallytactical. You could not have picked a pore perfect pocket square for wear with that rig!


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, make mine wce's words. I love this summer suit of yours. Really different and fun look.



wce59 said:


> Very nice as always, upr!:thumbs-up: Safe travels!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, make mine wce's words. I love this summer suit of yours. Really different and fun look.


Thank you both for the good wishes for safe travel, though today, it's more like "try to survive the days prior to vacation". Glad also that you like today's attire.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Thank you both for the good wishes for safe travel, though today, it's more like "try to survive the days prior to vacation". Glad also that you like today's attire.


Your seersucker and outfit today are great. You even went with the button down collar for true American-ness! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Bon voyage crusty. Yesterday's outfit is more my speed, but you wear that seersucker with the colourful plaid tie very well indeed. Love the loafers. I am slowly overcoming my suede shoe care phobia - I expect something fuzzy might be my next purchase.


Today's loafers were ordered online from Tyrwhitt at a 50% markdown - a lucky buy, though Tyrwhitt shoes (re-branded Loake) tend to run a bit big. Best of luck with your next suede purchase.



crocto said:


> Your seersucker and outfit today are great. You even went with the button down collar for true American-ness! Enjoy your vacation!


Seersucker is as casual as a suit can get, hence the buttondown collared shirt and madras tie. Where I'm going, it's still cool enough for wool (evenings, maybe even a lightweight topcoat). Lifestyle photos will appear after my return - Amsterdam, London, and a touch of Paris.


----------



## wce59

After telecommuting yesterday, back to the office grind... :icon_smile:




Sportcoat: Jones New York
Slacks, tie, cufflinks, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## crocto

Sorry for the awful flash. Was at the tailors. Is the jacket too long? I'm very short (5' 4") so even short jackets sometimes are still too long. I can take better pictures if needed. Also you get to see my shoes!

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Calvin Klein
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy Melton


----------



## sartoriallytactical

​


----------



## wce59

Humid Wednesday with a chance of thunderstorms... hence the wearing of a suit that can use a visit to the dry cleaners.




Suit, tie, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks: Dolan-Bullock
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## Alexander Chile

wce59 said:


> Humid Wednesday with a chance of thunderstorms... hence the wearing of a suit that can use a visit to the dry cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit, tie, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Cufflinks: Dolan-Bullock
> Watch: Hamilton
> Shoes: Moreschi


I really do like this outfit, wce


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Shirt is pink - the color, not the maker.


----------



## JackKelly

Warm and humid in DC today - trying to stay cool.

Jacket - Burberry silk
Shirt - Natty Shirts
PS - silk


----------



## blitzt

I really like the ties in the last couple of photos you have posted sartoriallytactical. Can you provide the maker? Also, nice pocket square in the last photo.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

blitzt said:


> I really like the ties in the last couple of photos you have posted sartoriallytactical. Can you provide the maker? Also, nice pocket square in the last photo.


Today's tie is jos. A bank.

Other recent ties are thetiebar.com


----------



## bernoulli

Wce, your bow tie look is really great.

ST, really dig the tie as well.

Had the chance to wear a 3-piece today. It doesn't come very often. Suit is WW Chan and the million buttons on the vest was by design. I tried for some balance between colours: purple, blue and white. Sorry about the vest pic, the angle is too extreme.


----------



## crocto

Great look bernoulli! I really like this because there's no peak lapels!

And the 7 (if I counted right) button vest looks fine on you because you appear to be a taller guy. The color combination is good too. The mix of patterns works well since the pattern on the shirt is fairly small.

I'll append mine to today's post. Everything by Black Brown 1826. Still need to get the sleeves adjusted on the blazer.


----------



## Pubcrawler

Great tie! Nice combo as well.


----------



## wce59

Alexander Chile said:


> I really do like this outfit, wce


Thanks very much, Alexander.



sartoriallytactical said:


> Shirt is pink - the color, not the maker.


This look is well coordinated, sartoriallytactical.



JackKelly said:


> Warm and humid in DC today - trying to stay cool.
> View attachment 7850


I the shirt and PS with that jacket, jackkelly.



bernoulli said:


> Wce, your bow tie look is really great.


Thanks, bernoulli. I really like your look as well, particularly how all the elements compliment one another.


----------



## wce59

*"Variations on a Theme": aka Prepping for the Monsoon...*

Another humid day in the Baltimore/Washington corridor, with an even greater chance of heavy thunderstorms. (And the sky looked particularly threatening as I was walking home from the train station tonight.) In addition, today we took a departing work colleague out to lunch. Hence the return of yesterday's suit... which is even more ready for the dry cleaners (sigh).

Well, at least the other items are different.




Suit, tie, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Cufflinks: Unknown
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## RogerP

Nice FC bernoulli, and I dig the three piece suit as well. I also like wce's Hamilton and st's Oris.


----------



## floyd

Bernoulli: amazing outfit and the Frederique Constant watch is exquisite!


----------



## wce59

From yesterday (Friday):




Blazer: Botany 500
Slacks, shirt, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi



Happy Memorial Day Weekend, everyone!


----------



## bernoulli

Guys, thanks for the compliments.

Wce, you nailed the BD shirt! I find it very difficult to wear BDs with anything (I like it plain with jeans), but you showed how it can be done. No tie, nice relaxed business casual look.

Today's pic come from another member of the conference who snapped this pic while I was standing on a boat with other conference members. She gently sent it to me. Wonderful trip through the Bosphorus in Istanbul.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

*My first post - 20's style.*

My first post, it will get better later. 
This is what I wore today. Im still a student and can't really afford the most expensive suits and etc. but I do what I can to keep the style up. Today I went for a bit of a 20's style.

Suit: Stones
Shirt: Stenstroms. It is a bit too big and also it has a pocket but since I had a suit on it doesn't show. 
Braces: They have something printed in the leather on the back but you cant really read it. They are vintage so Im not sure. 
Tie: Giorgio Armani
Shoes that I put on after taking this pictures(cause I forgot... sry) are a pair of black Lloyd shoes, pretty nice.
Instead you see my Happy Socks. 
Coat: Swedish brand called Human Scales.
The hat is my dads old Italian fedora, no brand on the inside and he doesn't remember what it is.

Ps: forgive my English, it is a bit off right now.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Welcome to the forum.

Generally I'd say this is a pretty solid first contribution. I enjoy the suit pattern quite a bit. Fitwise, your jacket seems a little tight at the waist. I find the odd waistcoat works in this context, the rest is pretty good. Fantastic braces, too. I suggest to add a pocket square and lose the socks- they are as important as the rest. If not more. I look forward to seeing more of your outfits !


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Anthony Charton said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Generally I'd say this is a pretty solid first contribution. I enjoy the suit pattern quite a bit. Fitwise, your jacket seems a little tight at the waist. I find the odd waistcoat works in this context, the rest is pretty good. Fantastic braces, too. I suggest to add a pocket square and lose the socks- they are as important as the rest. If not more. I look forward to seeing more of your outfits !


Thank you very much. This is what I tried on during the day for what I was going to wear for the evening. When the evening came, I actually had a red pocket square and also black socks under my shoes. Ill upload some more pictures later, I dont really wear suits everyday, but the next time I do Ill make sure to upload it. 
Regards - Alex


----------



## crocto

Got a new suit from a family member. One that was going to be donated but I figured I'd give it a shot first. What do you think?



















It came with a vest too.


----------



## video2

Canali suit


----------



## deandbn

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Thank you very much. This is what I tried on during the day for what I was going to wear for the evening. When the evening came, I actually had a red pocket square and also black socks under my shoes. Ill upload some more pictures later, I dont really wear suits everyday, but the next time I do Ill make sure to upload it.
> Regards - Alex


Hi Alex, I for one would really like to see it in it's final form complete with red PS (pocket square).


----------



## LordSmoke

At a small reception...







The AE McAllisters get an outing with proper trousers, I think.


----------



## LordSmoke

One reason to keep hands out of pockets, especially if there is a photographer about - hideous, and most of my pics are like this.


----------



## Claybuster

wce59 said:


> After telecommuting yesterday, back to the office grind... :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportcoat: Jones New York
> Slacks, tie, cufflinks, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Watch: Hamilton
> Shoes: Moreschi


 I always enjoy your photos. Your style is very close to mine. It is nice to see someone else who wears loafers with a suit. I know it is one of the seven deadly sins around here, but I still do it from time to time. Have a good day, sir.


----------



## 96Dore

(completely unnecessary detail pic of Howard Yount purple shadow paisley PS)


----------



## JackKelly

96Dore - very nice. Details?

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Marinella
PS - Marinella


----------



## 96Dore

JackKelly said:


> 96Dore - very nice. Details?


Thanks. Nothing too special.

Suit and Shirt: Boss Black
Tie: Ted Baker
PS: Howard Yount
Shoes: Magnanni double monks


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Casual.










Gratuitous shot of my new kicks:


----------



## DerekJames

JackKelly said:


> emb1980 - the blue tie/gray jacket combo is killer.
> Upr - what is left to say? You're the king.
> 
> Jacket - Corneliani
> Shirt - Zegna
> Tie - Holliday & Brown
> PS - linen


Great great coat/tie combo.
The coat looks amazing as well. That material, wow!


----------



## JackKelly

DerekJames said:


> Great great coat/tie combo.
> The coat looks amazing as well. That material, wow!


Thank you very much.

IPhone can't take pictures worth a damn in artificial light.

Jacket - Kiton
Shirt - Hickey Freeman
Tie - Hawes & Curtis
PS - Marinella


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Casual.
> 
> Gratuitous shot of my new kicks:


I like the polo. I think we've got the same office carpet.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> I like the polo. I think we've got the same office carpet.


Thank you. Tragically, that's the carpet in my parent's house, where I'm staying over the summer (easier to get a job down here). It does mean that I feel very much at home in airports.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Since my last upload actually was quite badly organized and since I do know my way around a computer this upload is a bit better. I do not own a camera so iPhone 5 will have to make due.

Today I went for some casual clothes since it's really warm in sweden at the time and you can't really wear a jacket. My mission here is to show that you can dress nicely without having a huge budget, and without buying suits for 2000$.

Shirt: An oxford from Boomerang. 
Trousers: Massimo Dutti
Shoes: Sperry Top-Siders
Socks: Invisible socks from H&M
Hat: A Panama hat from Ecuador, no brand. 
Watch: Eterna Matica from ~1965
Bracelet: Omega.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Cool rig. I like the watch. Do make sure your trousers are ironed, tuck that OCBD into them and you'll be sorted for a casual day. I suggest you have a look at Ocbd's latest offering: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1406674#post1406674


----------



## DerekJames

JackKelly said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> IPhone can't take pictures worth a damn in artificial light.
> 
> Jacket - Kiton
> Shirt - Hickey Freeman
> Tie - Hawes & Curtis
> PS - Marinella
> 
> View attachment 7902


That would explain it, Kiton. Good stuff.


----------



## emb1980

I've been a bit busy lately, and not wearing much other than the uniform. I had a moment to step out for a casual outdoor meal with the Mrs. before returning to my books for the evening. Its fairly warm, finally!

Jacket: Oxxford
OCBD: Hugh & Crye
PS: Tie Bar
Trousers: Bonobos
​Boat Shoes: Sperry


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Sunny and hot today:

​


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Got a new suit from a family member. One that was going to be donated but I figured I'd give it a shot first. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a vest too.


It seems too big throughout. And it doesn't show entirely, but I bet that jacket collar is gapping like crazy. Better off giving it to someone who it fits.


----------



## benjclark

crocto said:


>


What's the story on the tie? Is it navy with purple and ivory or ... ? I like it.


----------



## evan20200

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuitous shot of my new kicks:


I like this combination.

Especially like the jacket. May I ask what brand? Also shoes are a good fit too.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> Wce, you nailed the BD shirt! I find it very difficult to wear BDs with anything (I like it plain with jeans), but you showed how it can be done. No tie, nice relaxed business casual look.


Thanks, Bernoulli. That's what I was going for last Friday. :icon_smile:



Claybuster said:


> I always enjoy your photos. Your style is very close to mine. It is nice to see someone else who wears loafers with a suit. I know it is one of the seven deadly sins around here, but I still do it from time to time. Have a good day, sir.


Thanks very much for the kind words, Claybuster. You take care as well.



JackKelly said:


> View attachment 7893


I like how the suit, shirt, and tie go together, JackKelly! :thumbs-up:


----------



## emb1980

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuitous shot of my new kicks:


As an avowed hater of polos with sport coats, I still rather like what you've put together there.


----------



## wce59

*Return to the office after a long weekend...*

...and alas, back to summer-like weather for the Baltimore-Washington corridor. :frown:




Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, PS: JoS. A. Bank
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## bernoulli

wce, nice contrasting collar and more subdued tie. Full of win.

ST, nice orange tie. Not crazy about the PS but it all looks well put together.

JK, make mine wce's words.

Here is another use of the 3-piece. Presenting at a conference today.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - that's a very smart outfit. I wish more guys dressed like that on casual Friday.

Bernoulli - lookin' good in the three-piece.

wce - I like the bold red white and blue of the short and tie combo - very patriotic.


----------



## JackKelly

wce - fantastic. JAB should be paying you royalties.

Jacket - BBGF
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis (by the way - having purchased many shirts from them recently - I like them much better than Tyrwhitt)
Tie - Borrelli
PS - Marinella


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Magnificent! There can be no better tie to pair with that jacket. Acquaintances will surely be noticing you today, Jack Kelly...very nicely done!


----------



## crocto

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt, Tie, & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

emb1980 said:


> As an avowed hater of polos with sport coats, I still rather like what you've put together there.





RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - that's a very smart outfit. I wish more guys dressed like that on casual Friday.


Thanks, gents. I hardly ever dress in a formal way (most days, adding a tie is a stretch), so I have plenty of practice at casual gear.

Bernoulli, I like the stripes on you. They suit your style very well.

JackKelly, I may not like some of what you post, but when you get a good hit, you really knock it out of the park.

crocto, have I mentioned how good the white PSes are? They're an excellent touch.


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> It seems too big throughout. And it doesn't show entirely, but I bet that jacket collar is gapping like crazy. Better off giving it to someone who it fits.


Really? The collar and the jacket are quite fiited. Everything about it is my size (40S). Maybe it's just the angle? I was kind of rushing. I'm wearing it in my post today check it out and see if it's different.



benjclark said:


> What's the story on the tie? Is it navy with purple and ivory or ... ? I like it.


It's from Lord & Taylor (like most of my stuff!) and it's their house brand Black Brown 1826. And it's a navy base with purple and white stripe. It might be from last season. The closest I could find is .



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> crocto, have I mentioned how good the white PSes are? They're an excellent touch.


Thanks! I picked up a 6 pack, literally. I'm still having trouble folding it right though.


----------



## 96Dore




----------



## JackKelly

96Dore said:


>


I am a purple tie whore, but I absolutely love this one. Like the double 4ih as well.


----------



## Anthony Charton

96Dore said:


>


The pattern on the tie and square is too matchy in my opinion. Otherwise lovely ensemble !


----------



## 96Dore

Anthony Charton said:


> The pattern on the tie and square is too matchy in my opinion.


I had the same thought when I put this together today. I hate matchy matchy, but I fell into it a bit today. Oh well.


----------



## benjclark

Today: Dept. Store summer weight tattersall button down, 1960s vintage no name tie, Levis, AE rubber soles, and a young lady's sunglasses that have mysteriously come into my posession.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

bernoulli said:


> ST, nice orange tie. Not crazy about the PS but it all looks well put together.


My mother made the pocket square. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## wce59

bernoulli said:


> wce, nice contrasting collar and more subdued tie. Full of win.


Thanks, Bernoulli. And I like your three-piece look today.



RogerP said:


> wce - I like the bold red white and blue of the short and tie combo - very patriotic.


Thanks, RogerP.



JackKelly said:


> wce - fantastic. JAB should be paying you royalties.
> 
> View attachment 7908


Thanks, JackKelly. And you have a great ensemble yourself. All the elements work very well together.



crocto said:


>


I like how the tie and cufflinks coordinate with one another, crocto.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

*Party.*



Anthony Charton said:


> Cool rig. I like the watch. Do make sure your trousers are ironed, tuck that OCBD into them and you'll be sorted for a casual day. I suggest you have a look at Ocbd's latest offering: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1406674#post1406674


Thanks for the tips. I really should iron those pants... I started with my shirt untucked because it was SO DAMN HOT outside but then later when it got a bit colder I tucked it. Had an orange ralph lauren belt under, looked pretty good.

Last night I was at a party as well, there was no real dress code so I went for a suit with a tie.


Suit: Stones
Shirt: Seven Seas
Bowtie: Cerutti 1881
Braces: Vintage(no name)

The first picture is a not so charming picture of me taken in the bathroom at the party(that might sound wrong) and the second picture is of me drinking som cognac and was taken by my friend.


----------



## wce59

Today's weather was a repeat of yesterday: very warm and humid. Opting for olive today.




Suit, shirt, tie, cufflinks, PS, socks: JoS. A. Bank
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi


----------



## deandbn

@Tom_Bombadill 

Nice outfit!! You are looking very dapper. 

Nitpick: your shirt is a little large in the shoulder, nothing a 100 press-ups a day cannot fix. . :icon_smile_big:


----------



## RogerP

This was yesterday's outfit - broke out the new Samuelsohn half-lined 'summer performance' suit for the first time. This thing is terrific for summer - super light-weight and breathable fabric. Slipping on the jacket feels like slipping on a shirt.

Not really stuck on the tie and PS - both look a bit darker in the photo than in real life, but oh well.

On the commuter train home, there was this guy across the aisle and one row down who could NOT stop staring at my shoes. Flattering and creepy in roughly equal parts.


----------



## 96Dore

Wore this today as part of a 4 pattern challenge on some other forum for iGents:



















Suit: Boss
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: Hermes
PS: Carrott & Gibbs


----------



## Tilton

SartoriallyTactical: I think the coordinated socks/tie/PS combo is getting too matchy-matchy. Try doing socks in a tertiary color of your shirt/tie/PS combo, if not a shockingly contrasting color.


----------



## JackKelly

CBD on a Friday because of a Board meeting.

Jacket - Hickey Freeman
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - RLPL
PS - linen


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, I am sorry, but if you buy those kind of shoes you forfeit finding anybody else looking at you creepy. I love my different shoes, but then you don't get to complain about people staring. Anyway, you have a lovely new suit - enjoy.

96dore, as far as four patterns go you did alright. A for effort.


----------



## DerekJames

Besides the shoes and socks, I love the whole outfit.
But remember I am 28 years old so my fashion sense will be quite different haha
Great look though.


----------



## aristotles

Fairly new here.

 
[URL=https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/ari5t0tle/media/ScreenShot2013-06-01at45504AM_zps1d025726.png.html]

Tom Ford MTM
Charvet Shirt
Tom Ford Tie


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Aristoteles, that is a really nice suit but I guess you get what you pay for :biggrin:


----------



## bernoulli

Aristoteles, Really nice suit! welcome.

Some sightseeing after the conference. The governor of the Central Bank of Nigeria had the most exquisite suit (he can be seen wearing it here: )


----------



## crocto

aristotles said:


> Fairly new here.
> 
> 
> Tom Ford MTM
> Charvet Shirt
> Tom Ford Tie


Very nice suit! . Also a Tom Ford.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Isn't that Justin Timberlake-suit a bit too short in the arms? I didn't really like the fit, Aristoteles suit is much nicer.


----------



## Anthony Charton

aristotles said:


> Fairly new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford MTM
> Charvet Shirt
> Tom Ford Tie


Fantastic, although the omnipresence of grey, black and white tends to dull the outfit a tad. A light blue shirt might work to counter that effect. I can also see a contrast-collar shirt in blue do wonders with this suit.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

*Cocktail party. (Graduation)*

So my friend celebrated his graduation - from what an American probably would call high school but we end when we are 18-19 - so he had a little day-party with some finger foods and beer. Since it's summer I went for some colours. Hope you like it


Shirt: Seven Seas
Jacket: Gant
Bowtie: The Tie Bar
Pants: Zara
Shoes(not in picture, ofc.-.-) Rodd & Gunn Boots, kinda red/brown.
Watch: Rolex GMT-Master II
Sunglasses: A pair of old Rayban wayfarers.
Belt: Some Italian brand without a name.


----------



## loarbmhs

Tie and hank too matchy-matchy.


----------



## Fatman

RogerP said:


> This was yesterday's outfit - broke out the new Samuelsohn half-lined 'summer performance' suit for the first time. This thing is terrific for summer - super light-weight and breathable fabric. Slipping on the jacket feels like slipping on a shirt.
> 
> Not really stuck on the tie and PS - both look a bit darker in the photo than in real life, but oh well.
> 
> On the commuter train home, there was this guy across the aisle and one row down who could NOT stop staring at my shoes. Flattering and creepy in roughly equal parts.


 Great look! What are the shoes?


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP's shoes are from Vass and a pair of some of the best shoes ever posted on this forum...


----------



## wce59

That's an outstanding look, RogerP! :thumbs-up:



96Dore said:


> Wore this today as part of a 4 pattern challenge on some other forum for iGents:


While I might have chosen a PS with more red in it, the patterns compliment each other quite well.



aristotles said:


> Fairly new here.


I echo bernoulli's comments re: the suit and the welcome.



bernoulli said:


> Some sightseeing after the conference. The governor of the Central Bank of Nigeria had the most exquisite suit (he can be seen wearing it here: )


I like the outfit, bernoulli. (Although your first photo illustrates why I wear OTC socks... no bare skin shows while seated. :icon_smile: )

As for the central bank governor's suit, I'm afraid it's too "avant-garde" for my tastes.


----------



## wce59

From yesterday: I had a nightmarish evening commute (train issues), and I didn't get home until late.




Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, tie, socks: JoS. A. Bank
PS: Cravate Royale (from Wilkes Bashford, SF)
Watch: Hamilton
Shoes: Moreschi

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everyone.


----------



## Olifter

RogerP said:


> This was yesterday's outfit - broke out the new Samuelsohn half-lined 'summer performance' suit for the first time. This thing is terrific for summer - super light-weight and breathable fabric. Slipping on the jacket feels like slipping on a shirt.
> 
> Not really stuck on the tie and PS - both look a bit darker in the photo than in real life, but oh well.
> 
> On the commuter train home, there was this guy across the aisle and one row down who could NOT stop staring at my shoes. Flattering and creepy in roughly equal parts.


I think everything looks very good, but I would have stared at those shoes too, trying to determine what brand they are and whether or not I would want to pay that much for them. If you seemed friendly, I may have complimented you, hoping that you would be forthcoming with details.


----------



## Olifter

wce59 said:


> From yesterday: I had a nightmarish evening commute (train issues), and I didn't get home until late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportcoat, slacks, shirt, tie, socks: JoS. A. Bank
> PS: Cravate Royale (from Wilkes Bashford, SF)
> Watch: Hamilton
> Shoes: Moreschi
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everyone.


Very nice. Are those slacks dark navy or charcoal?


----------



## MTM_Master?

I have yet to sign up for an image hosting site - from the way these photos turned out I may need to consider getting a new camera as well. Anyways, here are two looks from the past week:














Left-
Individualized Clothes MTM suit (grey birdseye) 
Brooks Brothers Shirt
Sam Hober Tie (grenadine)
Kent Wang PS and cufflinks
Allen Edmonds MTO black cordovan shoes (Park Avenue's minus toe cap w/ red lining)

Right-
Samuelsohn MTM navy sportcoat 
Reda trousers
Individualized Clothes MTM shirt (purple/blue pinstripe hardly visible in photo)
Marc Anthony shoes


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much for the comments, gents.

Fatman - Bernoulli is right - the shoes are Vass tricolour (three shades of cognac). I've posted them before, but since this thread moves at a pace, here they are again:



Some good looks gents - nice to see some Tom Ford in the mix.


----------



## Fatman

RogerP said:


> Thanks very much for the comments, gents.
> 
> Fatman - Bernoulli is right - the shoes are Vass tricolour (three shades of cognac). I've posted them before, but since this thread moves at a pace, here they are again:
> 
> Some good looks gents - nice to see some Tom Ford in the mix.


Roger, the way you dress, it would be fun to hear of the attention you get! You've got style in abundance. I'd be one of those weirdos staring at your shoes on the subway, though I don't know if I'd ask about them.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello again, everyone! I have taken the advice given to me and hopefully the lighting is better now..

Today I wore a Tom James Photometric suit, I'm guessing it's from the late 70s to the 80s?

I also wore my Roxford hat from the 60s, it was raining today.










Without the hat










Close up just to see how you think the hat fits..










Thank you and I appreciate the honest feedback! :cool2:


----------



## upr_crust

I'm back to work today, after nine nights abroad.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London (a bargain souvenir - 19.50 GBP!)
Tie - JAB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - AE Seven











Lifestyle photos - first, after lunch at Le Dali at the Hotel Meurice, Paris - courtyard of the Musee du Petit Palais.



Second, for comic relief, from the exhibition "Peter the Great" at the Hermitage NL, Amsterdam


----------



## drlivingston

Great looks, upr!! I love the lighter side. You even manage to look at home in a tri-corner hat!


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...True,
.....but if ever a rig called for an ascot and pocket square to complete the image, the Peter the Great shot is it!  Welcome back, upr.


----------



## L-feld

MTM_Master? said:


> I have yet to sign up for an image hosting site - from the way these photos turned out I may need to consider getting a new camera as well. Anyways, here are two looks from the past week:
> 
> View attachment 7931
> View attachment 7932
> 
> Left-
> Individualized Clothes MTM suit (grey birdseye)
> Brooks Brothers Shirt
> Sam Hober Tie (grenadine)
> Kent Wang PS and cufflinks
> Allen Edmonds MTO black cordovan shoes (Park Avenue's minus toe cap w/ red lining)
> 
> Right-
> Samuelsohn MTM navy sportcoat
> Reda trousers
> Individualized Clothes MTM shirt (purple/blue pinstripe hardly visible in photo)
> Marc Anthony shoes


How did you go about ordering your AE MTO shoes? I had contacted customer service and they told me they didn't do that. I really want to get cordovan shoes made on their orthotic last.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTM_Master?

L-feld said:


> How did you go about ordering your AE MTO shoes? I had contacted customer service and they told me they didn't do that. I really want to get cordovan shoes made on their orthotic last.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I ordered them from a AE factory store about 3/4 years ago. In my experience, there MTO program is somewhat limited to the changes you can make to the shoe-mostly to leather type, color, stitching, lining, insole and sole material. I do not believe they can change the last of a shoe. There does seem to be a "custom" link on the AE website (see below) that gives an idea of what AE is capable of doing. Good luck!


----------



## RogerP

Welcome back crusty - love that window pane suit.


----------



## emb1980

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello again, everyone! I have taken the advice given to me and hopefully the lighting is better now.. Today I wore a Tom James Photometric suit, I'm guessing it's from the late 70s to the 80s? I also wore my Roxford hat from the 60s, it was raining today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up just to see how you think the hat fits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I appreciate the honest feedback! :cool2:


I'm no expert, but I'll chime in since you haven't gotten any feedback.

The suit seems to fit fairly well. It looks like there is a lot of pocket square in that breast pocket causing a little more bulge than I would want. I think this accentuates the pull at the waist in the jacket a bit. I generally prefer very crisp and flat in a white TV fold, otherwise consider something more casual (like a patterned silk puff).

I think that the look is stylistically consistent, if that makes any sense. Looking at the pictures, they strike me as images that could have been made nearly any time in the past 60 years or so. I get the sense that you look exactly as you want to look, if that means anything.


----------



## L-feld

MTM_Master? said:


> I ordered them from a AE factory store about 3/4 years ago. In my experience, there MTO program is somewhat limited to the changes you can make to the shoe-mostly to leather type, color, stitching, lining, insole and sole material. I do not believe they can change the last of a shoe. There does seem to be a "custom" link on the AE website (see below) that gives an idea of what AE is capable of doing. Good luck!


Unfortunately, that link doesn't allow for any cordovan. Maybe I should go into the store and see if I can haggle something else.

FWIW, I'm not trying to have a particular shoe made on a different last. What I specifically want is to have a Winter Park made in #8 Shell with JR soles. They are normally made in Calf with vibram soles.


----------



## RogerP

L-feld said:


> Unfortunately, that link doesn't allow for any cordovan. Maybe I should go into the store and see if I can haggle something else.
> 
> FWIW, I'm not trying to have a particular shoe made on a different last. What I specifically want is to have a Winter Park made in #8 Shell with JR soles. They are normally made in Calf with vibram soles.


On the other forum, in the unbelievably long AE appreciation thread, the AE CEO has posted his willingness to work directly with forum members on special orders and even provided his direct e-mail for that purpose. More than a few have taken him up on his kind offer and ordered styles in shell cordovan that aren't normally available in that material. Lots of flexibility on sole choices as well. He comes across as a really great guy. I'd have no hesitation in dropping him a line and inquiring.


----------



## deandbn

*Hi*



HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello again, everyone! I have taken the advice given to me and hopefully the lighting is better now..
> 
> Today I wore a Tom James Photometric suit, I'm guessing it's from the late 70s to the 80s?
> 
> I also wore my Roxford hat from the 60s, it was raining today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up just to see how you think the hat fits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I appreciate the honest feedback! :cool2:


I think you look very smart overall and that your suit fits you. I like the colours etc.

Honest feedback :

pocket square:
I also think your pocket square is too big or too bulky for your jacket pocket. Cut it in half/smaller to reduce the size/mass in your pocket and then fold it into a neat TV fold and it will look much better.

shirt / shirt collar :
Your shirt collar seems a little loose for you in the neck, however it would look better if you 'raised' where the tie knot sits in the V of the collar so the backing collar band is not visible above the knot.
This might also help to make the collar points touch your shirt at the front, they are probably in mid air because the tie knot is too low on the collar band.

How the hat fits :
In my opinion the hat fits you well, and you look really good in it. Nice work.

Also in my humble opinion. . you make the excuse that it was raining today as if you need permission or a reason to wear your hat. 
My feedback . . NEVER make an excuse for your hat and wear it whenever you want with a lot of pride. I give you full permission.

I hope this feedback helps you my friend.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Tuesday, with a new pair of shoes (from my recent visit to Paris), and a slight wardrobe malfunction - when laying out my clothes last night, I thought that today's shirt had French cuffs - apparently not. Alas and alack . . .

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Thompson, via Harrods
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## JackKelly

Love the Finsbury shoes, upr. Welcome back.

Jacket - PRL
Shirt - Canali
Tie - Paul Winston (grenadineties.com)
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## RogerP

I usually set aside my three-piece suits for summer - or else wear them sans vest - but with yesterday's weather feeling like a frosty fall day (June? Hello? Mother Nature??) I dusted this one off.

Plus there's a bit of a story here. This was my first Samuelsohn MTM, and consequently my oldest. It has given severaal yaers of good wear, but was purchased at a time when the prevailing style was less trim fitting, and also at a time when I was decidedly less trim (about 20lb more than today). When I last tried it on around December past, it fit my like a tent - lots of material flapping about. I shelved it for the rest of the season, but just two weeks ago decided to take it to my tailor to see what could be done. Well, all three pieces needed significant work, and it was already an old suit, but I decided to risk chasing good money after bad and try to extend its useful life. I picked it up on Monday, so the cool weather presented a foruitous opportunity to put it straight to work.

Suit - Samulesohn MTM - not sure it really shows in the pic, but there is a subtle burgundy windowpayne over the medium-dark grey.
Shirt - Robert Jones store brand
Tie - Brioni
PS - linen, unknown manufacturer
Shoes - Vass oxblood double monks
Watch - Omega DeVillle


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> I usually set aside my three-piece suits for summer - or else wear them sans vest - but with yesterday's weather feeling like a frosty fall day (June? Hello? Mother Nature??) I dusted this one off.
> 
> Plus there's a bit of a story here. This was my first Samuelsohn MTM, and consequently my oldest. It has given severaal yaers of good wear, but was purchased at a time when the prevailing style was less trim fitting, and also at a time when I was decidedly less trim (about 20lb more than today). When I last tried it on around December past, it fit my like a tent - lots of material flapping about. I shelved it for the rest of the season, but just two weeks ago decided to take it to my tailor to see what could be done. Well, all three pieces needed significant work, and it was already an old suit, but I decided to risk chasing good money after bad and try to extend its useful life. I picked it up on Monday, so the cool weather presented a foruitous opportunity to put it straight to work.
> 
> Suit - Samulesohn MTM - not sure it really shows in the pic, but there is a subtle burgundy windowpayne over the medium-dark grey.
> Shirt - Robert Jones store brand
> Tie - Brioni
> PS - linen, unknown manufacturer
> Shoes - Vass oxblood double monks
> Watch - Omega DeVillle


Fabulous! I've come to love Samuelson's quality, though all mine is Paul Stuart branded.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Great outfits all round ! This one in particular I want to respond to:


JackKelly said:


> Love the Finsbury shoes, upr. Welcome back.
> 
> Jacket - PRL
> Shirt - Canali
> Tie - Paul Winston (grenadineties.com)
> PS - Tie Bar
> 
> View attachment 7948


Tie/square combination is obviously daring, especially in the context of a grey jacket. I'm tempted to say you pull it off, but here is, IMHO, how you could make it work even more: blue shirt (ocbd or otherwise), pocket square in lighter pink or a linen in white. Just my own twopence.


----------



## RogerP

Anthony Charton said:


> Tie/square combination is obviously daring, especially in the context of a grey jacket. I'm tempted to say you pull it off, but here is, IMHO, how you could make it work even more: blue shirt (ocbd or otherwise), pocket square in lighter pink or a linen in white. Just my own twopence.


At first blush I didn't care for the the bold pink ps with the rest of the ensemble, but it has grown on me fast.


----------



## JackKelly

Anthony Charton said:


> Great outfits all round ! This one in particular I want to respond to:
> 
> Tie/square combination is obviously daring, especially in the context of a grey jacket. I'm tempted to say you pull it off, but here is, IMHO, how you could make it work even more: blue shirt (ocbd or otherwise), pocket square in lighter pink or a linen in white. Just my own twopence.


Thanks very much. I had a lot of different ways I could've gone here. The primary thing I tried to keep in mind was, that with the bold POW check in the jacket (its actually a suit), I wanted to keep the shirt/tie/ps combo as plain as possible, with some snap.


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP said:


> At first blush I didn't care for the the bold pink ps with the rest of the ensemble, but it has grown on me fast.


The thing is that the white works as a harsh delineation between two warm tones. I feel like what this outfit mostly needs is some kind of link between the elements; in this instance, colour. Even a light pink shirt would work- in this case with, say, a blue or white ps.

Oh, and also, the Samuelson fits you well. I can just about see a glimpse of the windowpane; grey and purple sometimes work wonders together. Just a suggestion regarding your poses: given your wardrobe and your ability to put it together, I'm sure frontal shots (best showing the fit) and details, if you ever have time, would be greatly appreciated by many.

Edit:


JackKelly said:


> Thanks very much. I had a lot of different ways I could've gone here. The primary thing I tried to keep in mind was, that with the bold POW check in the jacket (its actually a suit), I wanted to keep the shirt/tie/ps combo as plain as possible, with some snap.


My pleasure- more of my thoughts above ! Incidentally, knowing that it is a suit casts a slighly different light on the matter.


----------



## JackKelly

Anthony Charton said:


> The thing is that the white works as a harsh delineation between two warm tones. I feel like what this outfit mostly needs is some kind of link between the elements; in this instance, colour. Even a light pink shirt would work- in this case with, say, a blue or white ps.
> 
> Oh, and also, the Samuelson fits you well. I can just about see a glimpse of the windowpane; grey and purple sometimes work wonders together. Just a suggestion regarding your poses: given your wardrobe and your ability to put it together, I'm sure frontal shots (best showing the fit) and details, if you ever have time, would be greatly appreciated by many.


Thank you. At the moment, we're talking arm's length IPhone pics, but maybe I can get my girlfriend to do some full frontal shots.


----------



## RogerP

Anthony Charton said:


> The thing is that the white works as a harsh delineation between two warm tones. I feel like what this outfit mostly needs is some kind of link between the elements; in this instance, colour. Even a light pink shirt would work- in this case with, say, a blue or white ps.


Good points



Anthony Charton said:


> Oh, and also, the Samuelson fits you well. I can just about see a glimpse of the windowpane; grey and purple sometimes work wonders together. Just a suggestion regarding your poses: given your wardrobe and your ability to put it together, I'm sure frontal shots (best showing the fit) and details, if you ever have time, would be greatly appreciated by many.


Thanks - I'll see if I can add some frontal shots next time. I generally just pick the one where I think I look best (yes, I am that vain...) as opposed to the best shot for demonstrating fit - but I'll mix it up a bit going forward.

Is something like this sufficiently face-on to the camera?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Much better ! I'd seen that DB before but these trousers are great too.


----------



## Srben

RogerP said:


> ...
> 
> Is something like this sufficiently face-on to the camera?


I love this. I just thrifted a Zegna db, and am waiting for it to come back from my tailor to put, essentially, this outfit together. Blue and grey is my favorite, has been since I was in my early 20's, and this was a nice surprise! Thanks for posting.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & Cufflinks: Burberry


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Yeah, I know: "matchy matchy." Get over it.


----------



## loarbmhs

*Working Cuff Buttons*

You're trying too hard--not one, but two buttons unbuttoned on the jacket sleeves? Unless you're a vet and getting ready to roll up your cuffs and deliver a calf, keep the buttons buttoned. Even crummy off-the-rack suits have working button holes now, so it's not an automatic sign of quality. You wouldn't think of keeping a price tag attached to your suit, so no need to scream "look at my cuff buttons" either. Quiet elegance, with emphasis on quiet, is a much better way to go.



crocto said:


> Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie & Cufflinks: Burberry


----------



## abefroeman

My first summer suit arrived today...feeling a bit like Matlock. But just a bit.

8-9oz tropical weave, half lined. It's my 3rd MTM suit. Fit improving with each order.



















Trousers aren't sitting nicely. That's what you get for ordering unlined suit pants.


----------



## abefroeman

sartoriallytactical said:


> Yeah, I know: "matchy matchy." Get over it.


Both the Sam Hober items look great.

Is that cotton gaberdine? if so what weight? and did you get the shoulders unpadded? I'm in the market for the perfect tan suit and debating between tan tropical weave and cotton. This looks really nice.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

It's a standard brooks brothers suit. The tie is kent wang grenadine.


----------



## abefroeman

Shocked on both accounts. My igent card is herby revoked. 

So tan wool? the lapel stitching threw me. Really nice. 

Kent Wang stuff is pretty sweet. My suit is from there.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Abefroeman, I like it. Great jacket fit. I'd just think of a linen square, neatly folded to show a rectangle rather than a puff with this.



loarbmhs said:


> . Unless you're a vet and getting ready to roll up your cuffs and deliver a calf, keep the buttons buttoned. Even crummy off-the-rack suits have working button holes now, so it's not an automatic sign of quality. [...] Quiet elegance, with emphasis on quiet, is a much better way to go.


^ This.


----------



## emb1980

abefroeman said:


> My suit is from there.


Happy with it? I'm in the process now.


----------



## abefroeman

emb1980 said:


> Happy with it? I'm in the process now.


Definitely happy with the product, construction and all that. Fit was difficult for me. Relative to the RTW coat, I added something like 5cm to the sleeves and 7cm to the length. We changed every measurement. It took until this coat to be truly happy. Now that fit is dialed, the cost benefit will pay off. Next suit will likely be a re-order of my first suit from KW, Navy.

If doing again, I'd go tweed jacket 1st, hopsack blazer 2nd. Saving the 3rd and 4th order for Navy and Grey suits.


----------



## emb1980

abefroeman said:


> Definitely happy with the product, construction and all that. Fit was difficult for me. Relative to the RTW coat, I added something like 5cm to the sleeves and 7cm to the length. We changed every measurement. It took until this coat to be truly happy. Now that fit is dialed, the cost benefit will pay off. Next suit will likely be a re-order of my first suit from KW, Navy.
> 
> If doing again, I'd go tweed jacket 1st, hopsack blazer 2nd. Saving the 3rd and 4th order for Navy and Grey suits.


Thanks for the feedback! I'm a bit tough because I have a big drop, but hopefully I won't have deal with the changes you did! I'd love your thoughts (as someone who has been through this) on the RTW on me if you get a second.... https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?129188-Frustrated-and-Tired-With-Suits


----------



## abefroeman

Anthony Charton said:


> Abefroeman, I like it. Great jacket fit. I'd just think of a linen square, neatly folded to show a rectangle rather than a puff with this.


You are probably right. I need smaller linen squares, mine make a bulge in the pocket with a TV fold. I cut one down and it fits ok, but still bulges. Ghetto style.

What are other people wearing today WA(OP)WT?: man in my office wearing regimental blazer with no cuff buttons. As in, a non-surgeon cuff with no ornamental buttons or evidence that they ever existed. Kind of like he thought brass was too foppish and took a scissors to it. :/


----------



## abefroeman

emb1980 said:


> I'd love your thoughts (as someone who has been through this) on the RTW on me if you get a second.... https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?129188-Frustrated-and-Tired-With-Suits


Will post over there.


----------



## crocto

loarbmhs said:


> You're trying too hard--not one, but two buttons unbuttoned on the jacket sleeves? Unless you're a vet and getting ready to roll up your cuffs and deliver a calf, keep the buttons buttoned. Even crummy off-the-rack suits have working button holes now, so it's not an automatic sign of quality. You wouldn't think of keeping a price tag attached to your suit, so no need to scream "look at my cuff buttons" either. Quiet elegance, with emphasis on quiet, is a much better way to go.


I didn't mean to unbutton the 2nd one. I'm Italian-American; we've only got one volume.

If you look at my other pictures where I've got French cuffs most of the time I buton up everything so you're point is well taken.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and perfect weather in NYC. Something simple for today's attire - tomorrow will be a day showing off swag from the latest trip to Europe.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt, tie, and cufflinks - BB
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

Sharp as always crusty. I didn't notice that was a contrast collar until the closeup. Looking forward to the swag.


----------



## abefroeman




----------



## RogerP

Very smart from chin to ankles, abe. I'm, not overly fond of the penny loafers with such an otherwise crisp rig (and they need a polish). Nice Seiko - works great with the outfit.


----------



## abefroeman

RogerP said:


> Very smart from chin to ankles, abe. I'm, not overly fond of the penny loafers with such an otherwise crisp rig (and they need a polish). Nice Seiko - works great with the outfit.


That's good advice. And thanks for your comments. With just 3 shoes in the wardrobe (loafers, bluchers, bals), they are always in need of a shine. I should get 3 more; 2 pair for each level of dress.


----------



## emb1980

Really like that suit Abe.


----------



## crocto

Suit, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Socks: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Abefroeman:

A) The gent without sleeve buttons probably picked up a jacket with unfinished sleeves and never swung by a tailor. My money is on there being a little packet of buttons sewn inside his inside pocket.

B) Both rigs are great. I disagree with Anthony Charton about the first square, though.


----------



## Jovan

Abe Froeman, the sausage king of Chicago: You say the trousers aren't sitting right due to being unlined, but I call hooey on that. Trousers were unlined as standard for the longest time until the last couple decades. In fact, my Black Lapel trousers sit just fine, are made from lightweight cloth, and unlined -- which I had to specially request along with the partial jacket lining. (They market towards the average guy but are capable of much more if you just ask.)


----------



## loarbmhs

Looks great, with one minor quibble...shirt collar points should sit slightly under the jacket lapels, not in front of them.



upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and perfect weather in NYC. Something simple for today's attire - tomorrow will be a day showing off swag from the latest trip to Europe.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt, tie, and cufflinks - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## loarbmhs

Shoes look great. Would look even better if you relaced them in the English style--looks neater and you see less of the laces.


----------



## RogerP

This was the outfit from earlier today. Samuelsohn suit, Eton shirt, Kiton tie, Drakes pocket square and Santoni shoes.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Sharp- at this angle the suit's proper fit is much easier to appreciate. Lovely windowpane, too.


----------



## upr_crust

Swag from the trip last week to Amsterdam/London - new suit, cufflinks, and shoes

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Barney's
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Anthony.

Love the suit crusty (I'm seeing more olive around these days - is it making a comeback?) but oh my, those shoes - where is the drool icon? Most excellent swag.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks Anthony.
> 
> Love the suit crusty (I'm seeing more olive around these days - is it making a comeback?) but oh my, those shoes - where is the drool icon? Most excellent swag.


Can only agree. The suit is outrageous, very British, looks like the material would feel wonderful (and love the suspenders without belt loops on the trousers). And very well tailored. Also, the shoes are insanely, stupidly, awesomely cool. Different and bold, but appropriate to the outfit and they look to be of very high quality. Very, very nicely done. You spent your vacation fun dollars wisely - enjoy.


----------



## JackKelly

upr_crust said:


> Swag from the trip last week to Amsterdam/London - new suit, cufflinks, and shoes
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Barney's
> PS - no name brand
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


What's going on with the jacket cuff buttons? Is that a separation between the top and bottom two buttons? If so, I've never seen that before. Love the suit.


----------



## crocto

Everyone's looks have been great. I'm jealous of Crusty's trip to Paris. And Roger I really dig your pocket squares. Here's mine for today. It's hard to tell but the shirt is like a light lilac color.

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: Westbury


----------



## Acct2000

Nice looking clothes, Roger and Upr!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Thanks Anthony.
> 
> Love the suit crusty (I'm seeing more olive around these days - is it making a comeback?) but oh my, those shoes - where is the drool icon? Most excellent swag.


I have no idea as to the fashionability (or lack thereof) of olive as a color, but it suits my coloration very well, it would seem. The shoes were almost an accident - they were displayed away from the rest of the shoes at Tyrwhitt, and it was only the request of another customer to try on a pair that led me to know that they were available for sale, and, on impulse (impulse happened a lot last Friday), I bought them.



Fading Fast said:


> Can only agree. The suit is outrageous, very British, looks like the material would feel wonderful (and love the suspenders without belt loops on the trousers). And very well tailored. Also, the shoes are insanely, stupidly, awesomely cool. Different and bold, but appropriate to the outfit and they look to be of very high quality. Very, very nicely done. You spent your vacation fun dollars wisely - enjoy.


Thanks. I've now four suits from New & Lingwood, and I find that they fit me very well, if I'm lucky enough to find my size, and the stylings are veddy Brit indeed.



JackKelly said:


> What's going on with the jacket cuff buttons? Is that a separation between the top and bottom two buttons? If so, I've never seen that before. Love the suit.


The separation of the cuff buttons is a New & Lingwood signature, apparently. What's more, they are working buttons. The only alteration that I needed for this suit was the cuffing of the trousers.



crocto said:


> Everyone's looks have been great. I'm jealous of Crusty's trip to Paris. And Roger I really dig your pocket squares. Here's mine for today. It's hard to tell but the shirt is like a light lilac color.


Paris only netted me one pair of shoes - London netted me a suit, two shirts, a pair of shoes, a pair of cufflinks, and a straw fedora (to be seen at a later date).



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice looking clothes, Roger and Upr!


Thanks, Forsberg!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr, I'm not a fan of the button seperation, but this is still my favourite suit of yours thus far. Lovely shoes, too.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> The separation of the cuff buttons is a New & Lingwood signature, apparently. What's more, they are working buttons. *The only alteration that I needed for this suit was the cuffing of the trousers*.


Wow - even my MTM suits generally need more tweaking than that.


----------



## emb1980

RogerP: Really nice looks you've put together recently.

Tonight my wife and I attended a neuroscience lecture. You've seen the jacket and trousers before, so I figured I'd make an effort to show details.

Brooks Brothers sport coat
Brooks Brothers shirt
Bonobos trousers
My regimental tie
Linen PS
Argoz Socks for a little fun in an otherwise conservative outfit
Moonwatch
AE Leeds Shoes


----------



## adoucett

Very much in envy of that timepiece. An overall fantastic look!


----------



## upr_crust

Monsoon Friday in NYC, and I'm wearing an MTM mistake - a part of my latest MTM shirt order which was made up in the wrong fabric. My MTM specialist at Brooks and I negotiated a greatly reduced price for this shirt, in exchange for some tweaks to two of the other shirts in my original order, and for the creation of this shirt in the fabric I had originally intended it to be made.

As mistakes go, I've seen worse.

Blazer, shirt, trousers, cufflinks - BB
Tie - Aquascutum
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Finsbury


----------



## RogerP

emb 1980 - thanks - and that is a particularly sharp rendition of the classic navy-and-greys combo. Love the Speedmaster.

crusty - bold shirt and tie - you pull it off well. I have a tie in a similarly bright red that I just have not had the courage to wear. I`m getting there.


----------



## bernoulli

upr, the olive suit is so different but so nice...and the shoes!!! Oh yes! Really nice shoes today as well...really nice swag...


----------



## loarbmhs

Looks pretty nice overall. Would have liked if even more if your shirt collar points were _under _the lapels rather than _in_ _front_ of them. Also, the angled flat fold hank is a little stiff--try just plopping it in the pocket for a little sprezzatura. But otherwise, terrific!


----------



## Jeremy_C

This thread was one of the reasons I've lurked here for months and finally joined. This thread is pregnant with inspiration. I applaud all who contribute.


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - those green shoes are badass. Sartoriallytactical - really digging the jacket shirt and tie, pondering the pocket square.


----------



## bernoulli

they are, aren't they? Hurrah for green shoes!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

RogerP said:


> Sartoriallytactical - really digging the jacket shirt and tie, pondering the pocket square.


----------



## Fatman

Jeremy_C said:


> This thread was one of the reasons I've lurked here for months and finally joined. This thread is pregnant with inspiration. I applaud all who contribute.


Agreed.

I originally relied on sellers' web sites for matching colors, etc, but someone recommended this thread to me, which is far more helpful, especially since members are generous with their time to post photos, along with critique following. It could be a book unto itself.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the real close look st! :biggrin:


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Another PS my mother made from thrifted silk remnants. You can love it or you can keep your opinion to yourself.

:icon_smile:


RogerP said:


> Thanks for the real close look st! :biggrin:


----------



## MaxBuck

Man, do I love that pocket square pairing. Finally see a purpose for a grenadine tie, though I won't be buying any for myself.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I for one find the shirt and square far too matchy. I do like the ps, though, but I could see it working best with a solid shirt. Lovely tie.


----------



## RogerP

I'll join Jeremy and Fatman in saying I have learned a lot from this thread. Much inspiration indeed. And while that is perpetually dangerous to my bank account, I have also picked up some great ideas on how to coordinate items in my existing wardrobe.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jacket: Polo by Corneliani - Wool/Flax
Pants: Land's End
Shirt: vintage Brioni
Tie: vintage Thomas Pink
Pocket Square: vintage Chaps by Ralph Lauren
Shoes: vintage Polo by Crockett & Jones 
Glasses: vintage Polo

https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/407/pinkad.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/545/pink1g.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/89/pink2q.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/607/pink3j.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RogerP

A lot of vintage goodness there whiteknight. The tie is a bit festive for my liking, but would be okay for weekend wear. Jacket sleeves look like they could be lengthened some. Shoes are killer.


----------



## dressshoeguy

You have very good taste in your attire. I love the shoes :icon_smile:.



upr_crust said:


> It's Tuesday, with a new pair of shoes (from my recent visit to Paris), and a slight wardrobe malfunction - when laying out my clothes last night, I thought that today's shirt had French cuffs - apparently not. Alas and alack . . .
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - JAB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Thompson, via Harrods
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## dressshoeguy

Always liked the plain toed oxfords very much. Your look is very nice indeed.



emb1980 said:


> RogerP: Really nice looks you've put together recently.
> 
> Tonight my wife and I attended a neuroscience lecture. You've seen the jacket and trousers before, so I figured I'd make an effort to show details.
> 
> Brooks Brothers sport coat
> Brooks Brothers shirt
> Bonobos trousers
> My regimental tie
> Linen PS
> Argoz Socks for a little fun in an otherwise conservative outfit
> Moonwatch
> AE Leeds Shoes


----------



## emb1980

dressshoeguy said:


> Always liked the plain toed oxfords very much. Your look is very nice indeed.


Thank you sir!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

RogerP said:


> A lot of vintage goodness there whiteknight. The tie is a bit festive for my liking, but would be okay for weekend wear. Jacket sleeves look like they could be lengthened some. Shoes are killer.


Thanks. I do need to get the sleeves lengthened about 1/2-3/4 inch, but with the surgeon's cuffs I've been avoiding it, although I suspect it is doable without the sleeves looking silly.

The shoes were my most indulgent purchase ever, and I haven't regretted it once.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wr:

Good to see you back. I'm with you until the square, which _needs_ to be in a puff and tucked down a little further. I don't know if I'd rock those shoes myself, but this strikes me as the right way to wear them, if that makes sense.

Everything else is pretty good.


----------



## upr_crust

A grey Monday in NYC, and soon to be a wet one.

Suit - BB
Shirt & Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

It's new suit Monday for yours truly. :biggrin: I picked up this Canali DB at a local menswear outlet at a serious discount. It was an odd fit - the pants just needed to be hemmed and cuffed, but the jacket needed just about everything you can think of done to it. I was prepared to take a chance and hope my tailor could make it work. Nearly there - just a slight tweak remains, but close enough for the maiden voyage. One of my few French cuff shirts: Vass shoes:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Gorgeous !

Upr, digging the socks quite a lot.


----------



## JackKelly

From casual Friday:
Jacket - Pal Zileri
Shirt - Barba
PS - Marinella









Today:
Jacket - PRL
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Luciano Barbera
PS - Santorelli


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP, love the suit. What are those shoes? I love them!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Jack - and I am digging that purple tie - must try something similar with my taupe suit. Shoes are Vass stitch caps on the F-last.


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> Thanks Jack - and I am digging that purple tie - must try something similar with my taupe suit. Shoes are Vass stitch caps on the F-last.


OMG, I've been looking at Vass forever. Time to pull the trigger.


----------



## RogerP

JackKelly said:


> OMG, I've been looking at Vass forever. Time to pull the trigger.


 I have three pairs and a fourth on order. I can't say enough about the quality - pretty much unrivaled at their price point.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> It's new suit Monday for yours truly. :biggrin: I picked up this Canali DB at a local menswear outlet at a serious discount. It was an odd fit - the pants just needed to be hemmed and cuffed, but the jacket needed just about everything you can think of done to it. I was prepared to take a chance and hope my tailor could make it work. Nearly there - just a slight tweak remains, but close enough for the maiden voyage. One of my few French cuff shirts: Vass shoes:


The Canali DB looks pretty good as presented. Ironically enough, I have those exact cufflinks, and the Vass are truly to die for/drool over.



Anthony Charton said:


> Gorgeous !
> 
> Upr, digging the socks quite a lot.


Thanks, Anthony - can't remember where I got the socks, but I am sure that I bought them on sale.


----------



## RogerP

Good to know the links are crusty-approved. Thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## Acct2000

RogerP said:


> It's new suit Monday for yours truly. :biggrin: I picked up this Canali DB at a local menswear outlet at a serious discount. It was an odd fit - the pants just needed to be hemmed and cuffed, but the jacket needed just about everything you can think of done to it. I was prepared to take a chance and hope my tailor could make it work. Nearly there - just a slight tweak remains, but close enough for the maiden voyage. One of my few French cuff shirts: Vass shoes:


You took a chance, but you got a great looking suit in the end!! Very nice and very nicely presented!


----------



## Jovan

Roger, looks great. No cuff showing, though!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks guys. Good spot Jovan - I forgot to 'shoot my cuffs' before the photos were snapped (#amateur).


----------



## MZWilson

REALLY love these shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks MZW - A couple more looks at the shoes, since they seem to have broad appeal:


----------



## loarbmhs

Looks great overall, but tie/hank a bit too matchy-matchy.



RogerP said:


> It's new suit Monday for yours truly. :biggrin: I picked up this Canali DB at a local menswear outlet at a serious discount. It was an odd fit - the pants just needed to be hemmed and cuffed, but the jacket needed just about everything you can think of done to it. I was prepared to take a chance and hope my tailor could make it work. Nearly there - just a slight tweak remains, but close enough for the maiden voyage. One of my few French cuff shirts: Vass shoes:


----------



## doncorleon

upr crust , very nice


----------



## upr_crust

Molto grazie Don Corleon.

The weather promises to be quite chancy today, but I'm ignoring it as much as possible.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## RogerP

I am really liking those contrast collar / cuff shirts, crusty. Do you generally go with a solid tie with that steel of shirt?


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> I am really liking those contrast collar / cuff shirts, crusty. Do you generally go with a solid tie with that steel of shirt?


It would depend on the body color of the shirt - were the shirt body solid, I'd most likely use a patterned tie, but with today's attire, two stripes (suit and shirt) required something solid in terms of a tie.


----------



## JackKelly

upr_crust said:


> It would depend on the body color of the shirt - were the shirt body solid, I'd most likely use a patterned tie, but with today's attire, two stripes (suit and shirt) required something solid in terms of a tie.


Two plains and a fancy, as the Brits say. :biggrin: It's a dependable recipe.


----------



## Anthony Charton

From what I've seen, Upr-crust has very solid instincts in terms of pattern weight. His outfits are routinely well-balanced. (For what it's worth, you're the one who got me into solid ties. I own a fair few now.)

In terms of CC shirts, I find they allow the wearer to get away with a _tad_ more business in the shirt/tie combination.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Tie and pocket square that are close in colour but very different in pattern = okaybyme. But it will provoke howls of "matchy matchy" from others. Lovely shade of green. Shirt needs some collar stays - tip curl is creeping in.


----------



## loarbmhs

Yes, I'm in the too matchy-matchy camp. And yes, do not pass Go, do not delay--get thee some collar stays!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

I have collar stays in this shirt, brass ones. The roll you see is just the way the shirt is made with a bit of extra fabric beyond the stay's reach, and it's going on 100 degrees and high humidity here, so cotton does what cotton does.

Loar: you've exceeded your "matchy matchy" quotient for June. Please find something else to say about everyone's fits.


----------



## throwback91

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jacket: Polo by Corneliani - Wool/Flax
> Pants: Land's End
> Shirt: vintage Brioni
> Tie: vintage Thomas Pink
> Pocket Square: vintage Chaps by Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: vintage Polo by Crockett & Jones
> Glasses: vintage Polo
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/407/pinkad.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/545/pink1g.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/89/pink2q.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> https://imageshack.us/photos/my-images/607/pink3j.jpg/Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What happened to you during your hiatus? We're usually on the same wavelength when it comes to clothes, but this particular outfit is all wrong.


----------



## crocto

My 2nd bedroom has way too much junk in it. I'm not to blame for once.

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt: Brooks Brothers


----------



## Anthony Charton

throwback91 said:


> What happened to you during your hiatus? We're usually on the same wavelength when it comes to clothes, but this particular outfit is all wrong.


The tie is extreme and the square could do with being puffed, but the rest works very well. Ah, those shoes...


----------



## JackKelly

Anthony Charton said:


> The tie is extreme and the square could do with being puffed, but the rest works very well. Ah, those shoes...


I agree the square should be puffed, or some other arrangement that doesn't look so studied. Overall, the outfit is magnifique!


----------



## L-feld

throwback91 said:


> What happened to you during your hiatus? We're usually on the same wavelength when it comes to clothes, but this particular outfit is all wrong.


Studying for the bar does awful things to a man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrwhiteknight

L-feld said:


> Studying for the bar does awful things to a man.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tis true! I write the bar this coming Tuesday.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

JackKelly said:


> I agree the square should be puffed, or some other arrangement that doesn't look so studied. Overall, the outfit is magnifique!


Thanks - and yes - super-puffed it is from now on.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

sartoriallytactical said:


> I have collar stays in this shirt, brass ones. The roll you see is just the way the shirt is made with a bit of extra fabric beyond the stay's reach, and it's going on 100 degrees and high humidity here, so cotton does what cotton does.
> 
> Loar: you've exceeded your "matchy matchy" quotient for June. Please find something else to say about everyone's fits.


I have found a couple of my shirts like that - where the collar stay insert stops a fair bit short of the tip because of stitching - it simply drives me nuts and I no longer wear those shirts.

The tie and pocket square are fun. A home-run? Probably not, but a solid enough go of it to be sure. Certainly a fun way to match the dots and stripes.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wrwhiteknight said:


> Tis true! I write the bar this coming Tuesday.


I wish you the best of success.


----------



## upr_crust

The sun is supposed to remain out all day - hence the fair-weather attire. The hat is new - a Christy's from Thomas Farthing, a little shop in Museum St., just steps from the British Museum.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - no name brand, from the now-defunct discounter Daffy's
Shoes - Tyrwhitt
Hat - Christy's


----------



## drlivingston

Simply awesome, Upr... Bravo!


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> The sun is supposed to remain out all day - hence the fair-weather attire. The hat is new - a Christy's from Thomas Farthing, a little shop in Museum St., just steps from the British Museum.
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - no name brand, from the now-defunct discounter Daffy's
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt
> Hat - Christy's


I was in the 7th Ave. Tyrwhitt store in Manhattan last week and I saw these shoes. They're even more awesome in person.


----------



## Fatman

crocto said:


> I was in the 7th Ave. Tyrwhitt store in Manhattan last week and I saw these shoes. They're even more awesome in person.


Everything you touch turns to gold! I learn more from your photos than from scanning blog after blog!

Now if I can just learn to tie my shoes like you! :icon_smile:

I wonder if you know how many men you help by taking the time out to post your photos...

thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> Everything you touch turns to gold! I learn more from your photos than from scanning blog after blog!
> 
> Now if I can just learn to tie my shoes like you! :icon_smile:
> 
> I wonder if you know how many men you help by taking the time out to post your photos...
> 
> thank you.


Thank you for your kind compliments, but it has taken years of trial and error to achieve whatever style I have today. As for the lacings of my shoes for today, you'll have to ask Charles Tyrwhitt, whence they came - they were pre-laced as they are . I am glad that my postings have been of use to you (and others) in any case.


----------



## loarbmhs

I disagree. I think it looks great, with one minor suggestion: coat sleeves could be lengthened a bit--for my taste, a little too much shirt cuff showing.


----------



## upr_crust

Monsoon season by this afternoon, so today's attire is not the most inspired, so sorry.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Mezlan (the "rain shoes")


----------



## Acct2000

Inspired or not, it's still extremely sharp and well put together.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I wish most men were as uninspiring as you are. Last two outings. A marriage in which the brother of the groom, an Englishman, was wearing the most garish purple suit, with a BD shirt and horrible tie. I only have this horrible pic, but you get the idea. As for yesterday, I had a meeting on which even without a tie I was vastly overdressed. Alas, a chance for more blue shoes!


----------



## loarbmhs

Those shoes are quite a hoot. Where does one get them sharpened?



bernoulli said:


> Upr, I wish most men were as uninspiring as you are. Last two outings. A marriage in which the brother of the groom, an Englishman, was wearing the most garish purple suit, with a BD shirt and horrible tie. I only have this horrible pic, but you get the idea. As for yesterday, I had a meeting on which even without a tie I was vastly overdressed. Alas, a chance for more blue shoes!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

You should have given the Englishman your shoes.



bernoulli said:


> Upr, I wish most men were as uninspiring as you are. Last two outings. A marriage in which the brother of the groom, an Englishman, was wearing the most garish purple suit, with a BD shirt and horrible tie. I only have this horrible pic, but you get the idea. As for yesterday, I had a meeting on which even without a tie I was vastly overdressed. Alas, a chance for more blue shoes!


----------



## goonerk

Fatman said:


> Now if I can just learn to tie my shoes like you! :icon_smile:


I guess you were never into fat laces on your Pumas and/or break dancing when they were in style.

:wink2:

The same lacing technique would apply here, though I'm fairly certain it's just an odd coincidence. I too did spy those shoes at the 7th ave location yesterday. Impressive indeed.


----------



## crocto

I really like this. It's something I would totally wear.


----------



## Shaver

abefroeman said:


> My first summer suit arrived today...feeling a bit like Matlock. But just a bit.
> 
> 8-9oz tropical weave, half lined. It's my 3rd MTM suit. Fit improving with each order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trousers aren't sitting nicely. That's what you get for ordering unlined suit pants.


I've not been on the WAYWT thread in a while. What can I say... I'm a busy man. Doing what? Err... well _whatever _it is, it's definitely legal. Oh yes. 100% legal, no doubt about it. _Anyway -_

Flipping heck! Those trousers *really* aren't sitting nicely. :crazy:


----------



## adoucett

*Upr*, I love the bow tie from yesterdays post, a very dandy look indeed!

and *sartoriallytactical*, I enjoy the tie/shirt combination (what can I say, I'm a sucker for BB#1), it seems that check pattern is muted enough not to clash.

Is that a dark navy jacket you wore with it? Hard to tell the color from that photo.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

adoucett said:


> *sartoriallytactical*, I enjoy the tie/shirt combination (what can I say, I'm a sucker for BB#1), it seems that check pattern is muted enough not to clash.
> 
> Is that a dark navy jacket you wore with it? Hard to tell the color from that photo.


Navy suit I think.


----------



## crocto

New Jersey is the new Portland; what with all this rain.

Everything: Black Brown 1826


----------



## bernoulli

here is something more muted. BTW, close to my shoes is a 3-d model of the Milk Way - that is for you Shaver.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Not sure this works. Shirt and tie kind of wash out one another. What fabric is the jacket? Someone will be along soon to tell you your sleeves are too long, so I won't spoil that fun.



crocto said:


> New Jersey is the new Portland; what with all this rain.
> 
> Everything: Black Brown 1826


----------



## L-feld

wrwhiteknight said:


> Tis true! I write the bar this coming Tuesday.


Good luck! You'll have to post a shot of your court attire once you're sworn in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crocto

sartoriallytactical said:


> Not sure this works. Shirt and tie kind of wash out one another. What fabric is the jacket? Someone will be along soon to tell you your sleeves are too long, so I won't spoil that fun.


Ha yeah I've been meaning to take this thing to the tailor for months. Just haven't had time.

The jacket is sort of like a very fine corduroy. There's a bit of green stripe in the shirt so I thought the green paisely tie would go well. But thanks for the tips!


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> Ha yeah I've been meaning to take this thing to the tailor for months. Just haven't had time.
> 
> The jacket is sort of like a very fine corduroy. There's a bit of green stripe in the shirt so I thought the green paisely tie would go well. But thanks for the tips!


I'm not saying the shirt and tie don't match as far as colors, I just think they are both rather muted and don't complement one another well. Maybe they work better IRL.

The jacket fabric, as you describe and as it appears to me, suggests a seasonal piece, like fall/winter. I'm no expert on these things, but the corduroy seems out of season in North America, especially paired with what i would say is a rather summery shirt and tie. One man's observation, worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sartoriallytactical said:


> Not sure this works. Shirt and tie kind of wash out one another. What fabric is the jacket? Someone will be along soon to tell you your sleeves are too long, so I won't spoil that fun.


I tend to agree. More contrast between shirt and tie would be nice, and a woven paisley in a windsor knot is too much for this in terms of formality. A more vibrant, printed paisley tie would have been alright.

I will say, as a fellow New Jerseyite (or New Jerseyian? I'm never sure), that the weather was very unseasonable today, so an unseasonable rig slips by. That said, Will from ASW cosigns lightweight corduroy for summer.


----------



## upr_crust

Continued cool and threatening dampness in NYC today, but it is Friday, and not a moment too soon.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Ferragamo
Cufflinks - Bel Vetro
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> The jacket is sort of like a very fine corduroy. There's a bit of green stripe in the shirt so I thought the green paisely tie would go well.


I'm okay with the tone-on-tone look of the shirt and tie (particularly since both are patterned) but feel the colours are too drab and muted for this particular jacket / trouser combo.

crusty - do I ever LOVE those cufflinks! I must add more French cuff shirts to the rotation. If I could only make myself stop buying shoes.


----------



## RogerP

apologies - double-tap


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - do I ever LOVE those cufflinks! I must add more French cuff shirts to the rotation. If I could only make myself stop buying shoes.


Thank you, Roger. I must confess that the cufflinks were bought very cheaply, and for the fact that they look like opals, which, as an October baby, is my birthstone.

Stopping one from buying more shoes is a very difficult thing to do (having just bought three pairs in the last three weeks, I feel your pain).


----------



## crocto

Thanks: Roger, YRP, and sartorially! My thinking was that since the weather was awful a mix of textures would be OK considering it's felt more like a rainy fall than summer this past week.

YRP I always figured you were from Jersey. You know the vast majority people in this state dress like crap so you're doing a great job helping to fix our crumby state.


----------



## Horrible Peanut

I'm wearing Relaxed fit vintage fade Lucky Brand jeans, a white canvas belt, a Heather Grey NY Giants T-shirt (has New York Giants in navy, the logo in white and the NE conference insignia on the right arm), Black Nike Shox and a Black Face, steel bracelet watch with a Black Bezel.

Oh- and 3 days of stubble.
Can I still hang here?


----------



## MaxBuck

Crusty, that's a great look, and it goes a long way toward explaining why I think everyone should own a glen plaid before running off and buying a plain navy suit ... :devil:

Seriously, very well-chosen ensemble as always. Love the shoes.


----------



## Anthony Charton

MaxBuck said:


> it goes a long way toward explaining why I think everyone should own a glen plaid before running off and buying a plain navy suit ...


I'm with you on that one !


----------



## williamcooper52

I am wearing know denim jeans and Peter England shirt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Crusty, that's a great look, and it goes a long way toward explaining why I think everyone should own a glen plaid before running off and buying a plain navy suit ... :devil:
> 
> Seriously, very well-chosen ensemble as always. Love the shoes.


You know, if you'd swap "navy" for "gray" there, then in a lot of cases I'd agree with you.

Crocto, I went to an outdoor graduation in a slightly muddy park yesterday, and wore an oatmeal-colored long sleeved polo shirt, "dad jeans," burg longwings...

... and a brown corduroy jacket with too-long sleeves. I tried to bring it into season by wearing a very bright PS.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I'm wearing other things of course, but I received this watch as my grad gift from law school yesterday. Vintage 1952 Omega Automatic "Bumper" Seamaster.


----------



## Fatman

Sunny, warm early summer day. I am looking for casual, but without jeans. I still struggle with fit, having lost 41lbs in just a few months. I have 15 more to go and don't know what my size will be. The shirt and pants are RL, and the shoes are my Robinsons' Irish brogues. I can't stop wearing them! (I am giving them 24 hours rest). I have struggled to get an affordable belt to match the shoes.










I apologize for the small size. I can't seem to make them larger...


----------



## emb1980

wrwhiteknight said:


> I'm wearing other things of course, but I received this watch as my grad gift from law school yesterday. Vintage 1952 Omega Automatic "Bumper" Seamaster.
> 
> View attachment 8071


Lovely watch and congratulations!


----------



## L-feld

Fatman said:


> Sunny, warm early summer day. I am looking for casual, but without jeans. I still struggle with fit, having lost 41lbs in just a few months. I have 15 more to go and don't know what my size will be. The shirt and pants are RL, and the shoes are my Robinsons' Irish brogues. I can't stop wearing them! (I am giving them 24 hours rest). I have struggled to get an affordable belt to match the shoes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8072
> 
> 
> I apologize for the small size. I can't seem to make them larger...


I think you may have to give up your user name. At any rate, the shoes look very nice with the outfit, a breezy look overall.

A tailor can easily take in the shirt, btw. Although the flowiness actually kind of works, since you look so relaxed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful Omega wr - and congrats on the graduation. Did you go to Queen's?

Lookin' good Fatman - and clearly the user name is no longer an accurate description. Belt looks like a close enough match to me - these things needn't be exact.


----------



## Fatman

L-feld said:


> I think you may have to give up your user name. At any rate, the shoes look very nice with the outfit, a breezy look overall.
> 
> A tailor can easily take in the shirt, btw. Although the flowiness actually kind of works, since you look so relaxed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I am enjoying the name...a good reminder!

How do I get the photo to go in as large?


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

I have been wearing clothes other days as well but have been too lazy to put up pictures of them. Today anyhow, I put on some nice clothes so I felt I should show them here. 
The right sleeve looks a bit short in this picture but that's probably because I didnt fix it before taking the picture, normally it looks good.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

RogerP said:


> Beautiful Omega wr - and congrats on the graduation. Did you go to Queen's?


Yep. I moved here for law school, fell in love with the town and was lucky enough to secure an articling position with the oldest and largest firm in the area so my family and I will be sticking around Kingston for a while at least.


----------



## RogerP

wrwhiteknight said:


> Yep. I moved here for law school, fell in love with the town and was lucky enough to secure an articling position with the oldest and largest firm in the area so my family and I will be sticking around Kingston for a while at least.


Congrats and best of luck with your articles. Kingston is a lovely town.

Tom - love those Loakes!


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Im really glad you like them! I just bought them two days ago and have cared for them like a baby and studied up on shoe caring. They are my first pair of quality shoes.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Crocto, I went to an outdoor graduation in a slightly muddy park yesterday, and wore an oatmeal-colored long sleeved polo shirt, "dad jeans," burg longwings...
> 
> ... and a brown corduroy jacket with too-long sleeves. I tried to bring it into season by wearing a very bright PS.


That's a good tip. I'll have to try that. Maybe not the dad jeans though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> That's a good tip. I'll have to try that. Maybe not the dad jeans though.


They weren't super-ultra dad jeans. Costco knock-offs of Levis, since I didn't have any wearable non-wool trousers, and didn't feel like ironing a crease.

I like having a few squares that are much too bright to wear with a tie, since I like them in and of themselves, and because they do a lot to make a jacket without tie acceptable in an environment where a conservative look wouldn't be so hot -- given that this was a rather hippie-ish gathering, I figure loud colors would about do it.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is being recycled from a dinner I had last night with some of the posters from That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum). As I was in the outfit only a couple of hours, I thought that I might be able to get away with wearing it to work today.

The pictures are from yesterday.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & braces - BB
Tie & shoes - Tyrwhitt
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is being recycled from a dinner I had last night with some of the posters from That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum). As I was in the outfit only a couple of hours, I thought that I might be able to get away with wearing it to work today.
> 
> The pictures are from yesterday.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & braces - BB
> Tie & shoes - Tyrwhitt
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's


Fantastic outfit - as mentioned before, I love the "Englishness" of the suit and the shoes are insanely beautiful. Also, nice and aggressive sock choice. The sock pattern shouldn't work with the pants but it does and it holds its own with all that's going on with the shoes - not easy to do which is why you are a star dresser: you know how and when to break the "rules." I live in NYC and - away from corporate-expensive-account restaurants during the business week - I rarely see people in suits in even the nicer restaurants, and almost never an outfit as thought out and elegant as yours. Where did you go to dinner and how did you feel dressed versus the other diners?


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Where did you go to dinner and* how did you feel dressed versus the other diners*?


Given that is was a SF gathering, I expect that they collectively made the rest of the crowd look like tattered zombies. Nice duds crusty - I'm a big fan of suit and shoes here.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic outfit - as mentioned before, I love the "Englishness" of the suit and the shoes are insanely beautiful. Also, nice and aggressive sock choice. The sock pattern shouldn't work with the pants but it does and it holds its own with all that's going on with the shoes - not easy to do which is why you are a star dresser: you know how and when to break the "rules." I live in NYC and - away from corporate-expensive-account restaurants during the business week - I rarely see people in suits in even the nicer restaurants, and almost never an outfit as thought out and elegant as yours. Where did you go to dinner and how did you feel dressed versus the other diners?





RogerP said:


> Given that is was a SF gathering, I expect that they collectively made the rest of the crowd look like tattered zombies. Nice duds crusty - I'm a big fan of suit and shoes here.


Actually, the venue was a kosher French steak house (yeah, it took me a few minutes to wrap my brain around that concept as well, but the food was fine), and, it being Sunday and quite warm in NYC, the crowd was quite casual, save for half our table (myself, my partner, and one other SF-er). The other three SF denizens were in some form of "smart casual", which was climatically wiser (the A/C wasn't very good where we were sitting).

In any case, thank you both, Fading and Roger, for your comments. As for the "Englishness" of the outfit, that's quite natural, as much of it was sourced from UK-based businesses - suit, shoes, tie, cufflinks, and socks. The suit is quite a "visual statement" - it does take a level of intestinal fortitude to wear it, but so far, it has garnered me several compliments, both in cyberspace and real life, so I guess it wasn't such a bad purchase.


----------



## crocto

It's like summer out, finally. Suit is a cotton/linen blend.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Ted Baker


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> They weren't super-ultra dad jeans. Costco knock-offs of Levis, since I didn't have any wearable non-wool trousers, and didn't feel like ironing a crease.
> 
> I like having a few squares that are much too bright to wear with a tie, since I like them in and of themselves, and because they do a lot to make a jacket without tie acceptable in an environment where a conservative look wouldn't be so hot -- given that this was a rather hippie-ish gathering, I figure loud colors would about do it.


Nothing wrong with that. Speaking of Costo did you pickup like an oil drum of mayo?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Speaking of Costo did you pickup like an oil drum of mayo?


C.R.E.A.M. (Costco Rules Everything Around Me).

I go back today to pick up some photos I had printed (seven bucks for a 16x20?) and buy a 99 cent hotdog (with free drink!).

Also, you probably can't get better shirts for less money.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> C.R.E.A.M. (Costco Rules Everything Around Me).
> 
> I go back today to pick up some photos I had printed (seven bucks for a 16x20?) and buy a 99 cent hotdog (with free drink!).
> 
> Also, you probably can't get better shirts for less money.


I've found that it all depends on where you live in NJ. I used to live up in north Jersey. And it was only bad (i.e. suburan hell and everything that's wrong with America) if you went to certain places. Like Paramus/route 4 on a Saturday.

Now that I live in central NJ I've found that it's like one continous "this is horrible" stretch. With few exceptions (New Brunswick in parts and Princeton between the hours of 10am and 9pm).

Other than that Jersey sucks.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, that suit is awesome. +1000!!! Tom, really lovely shoes.

Below is my attire today. Shoes are Herring by Cheaney and are grey


----------



## upr_crust

A day threatening rain in the afternoon - not the wisest day to wear new footwear, but the impulse to "play with one's new toys" overcomes common sense.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - The Barnes Foundation, Philadelphia
PS - Robert Talbott
Chukkas - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli, you certainly have an impressive collection of shoes in non-traditional colours.

crusty - love the rich earthy colours of your tie / ps combo. And again, the shoes are just terrific.

I'm in plain solid navy today, jazzed up a bit with a bold (for me) pink shirt.

Suit - Samuelsohn MTM
Shirt - Stenstroms
Tie - Harry Rosen
PS - unknown thick silk that does not poof well, hence the fold.
Watch: IWC vintage
Shoes - Vaaash

Bonus points for spotting the cat.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, those are great boots. The wingtip, part pebble grain / part smooth grain and cognac color harmonize well - the boots look timeless and of great quality. I love dress boots with suits, but you almost never see it today, but it was so common back "in the day." To your rain comment, if as is likely, it is pouring during the commute home tonight, will you just let the new boots get soaked or do you have a pair of "rain" shoes at work to wear home? It would be painful to see the boots get soaked on their first outing.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Bernoulli, you certainly have an impressive collection of shoes in non-traditional colours.
> 
> crusty - love the rich earthy colours of your tie / ps combo. And again, the shoes are just terrific.


Having seen some of Bernoulli's collection of shoes in non-traditional colors, I am in agreement with your statement, Roger.

Thanks for the compliment on the tie/ps/shoes - I suspect that today's shoes will coordinate better with fall attire (cords, moleskins, etc.), but the impulse to try them out overcame me.

Your fit is quite nice today, Roger - and I see the cat as well .



Fading Fast said:


> UPR, those are great boots. The wingtip, part pebble grain / part smooth grain and cognac color harmonize well - the boots look timeless and of great quality. I love dress boots with suits, but you almost never see it today, but it was so common back "in the day." To your rain comment, if as is likely, it is pouring during the commute home tonight, will you just let the new boots get soaked or do you have a pair of "rain" shoes at work to wear home? It would be painful to see the boots get soaked on their first outing.


Thanks for the compliments, and fret not - I'll throw a pair of rubbers into my laptop bag for the trip home.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto: It has its high points... like how easy it is to get into the city.

Bernoulli: Unsurprisingly, I like this. I think you could go a _bit_ wilder, though.

upr: What is there to say, other than "pair those new shoes I'm jealous of with that greenish windowpane New & Lingwood (I think) suit that I'm jealous of."

RogerP: The pink shirt looks great with the navy suit, and I love the whole silhouette here -- very slim, but still wonderfully proportioned.

This may just be my innate scruffiness kicking in, but I do think the tie lets the side down a little. Too shiny (this may be camera flash), too blue (though I admit I'm sort of anti-tone on tone), and the windsor knot is a little too precise.

We have the great advantage of having both of the posters who habitually show their faces in here today, and so I can point out how upr's FIH knot and spread collar draw the eye towards his face, while your knot and collar kind of become their own focal point upon which your head "sits," as it were.

Of course, this particular shirt may have a wide enough collar that it would look a bit odd with a smaller knot, but I think it would still be okay. I'm of the opinion, I must admit, that there are two Platonic ideals for collars (the standard Turnbull & Asser-ish spread, and the BB polo collar), and so I really don't know what to do with anything else other than grin and bear the compromise. Those whose collar preferences are more catholic may be able to offer some other advice.

Sorry to offer a long nit pick -- this is the downside to you being very well-dressed. :icon_viking:


----------



## crocto

Sunny one day, grey the next.

Suit, Tie, & PS: JAB
Shirt: Nordstrom


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> upr: What is there to say, other than "pair those new shoes I'm jealous of with that greenish windowpane New & Lingwood (I think) suit that I'm jealous of."


I actually did take photos of today's chukka boots with yesterday's suit - I will see if I can't post one tomorrow. You are correct that yesterday's suit is from New & Lingwood. As to your jealousy, a look at my AmEX bill for this month will temper that tout suite .


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Roger, that outfit is amazing, one of the best I've seen here so far. Love the suit, love the watch, love the tie. I also like the you had a pink shirt, it worked really well! The tie though, magnificent. Keep it up!

- Alex.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - pick as many nits as you like - discussion is good and it's always informative to hear how various details strike other individuals. The tie is not nearly as shiny as the photo suggests (you are right about the flash) but overall I am not particulary wedded to it. I didn't find much in my closet that I felt comfortable paring with this pink shirt, however, (it IS a bit brighter than the photos suggest). I would welcome thoughts from you and others as to what colour other than blue might work, though I don't mind the tone-on-tone look at all.

The shirt collar has a very wide spread, and one of my pet peeves is a skinny FIH in a wide collar, where a good portion of the neck surround is visible extending away from either side of the knot. I know that big knots are by far not i-gent approved, but I do tend to favor more substantial knots than current fashion dictates out of pure personal preference. This knot is a Pratt (I only very occasionally wear a Windsor) and could definitely have been better executed. I also learn from my own photos - they reveal stuff I don't really catch in the mirror.

The suit is the second-oldest of my MTMs and one of two that needed a LOT of re-working to take up the slack that resulted from some 20lb of weight loss. It was re-crafted by my tailor to a more trim silhouette overall (beyond the significant fit issue) than the original cut.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr -- Fair point. Luckily, I don't have to worry about that, since my budget is skinnier than I am, so I don't have to resist temptation. Quick question: are the top parts of those boots (above the seam) unlined?



RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - pick as many nits as you like - discussion is good and it's always informative to hear how various details strike other individuals. The tie is not nearly as shiny as the photo suggests (you are right about the flash) but overall I am not particulary wedded to it. I didn't find much in my closet that I felt comfortable paring with this pink shirt, however, (it IS a bit brighter than the photos suggest). I would welcome thoughts from you and others as to what colour other than blue might work, though I don't mind the tone-on-tone look at all.
> 
> The shirt collar has a very wide spread, and one of my pet peeves is a skinny FIH in a wide collar, where a good portion of the neck surround is visible extending away from either side of the knot. I know that big knots are by far not i-gent approved, but I do tend to favor more substantial knots than current fashion dictates out of pure personal preference. This knot is a Pratt (I only very occasionally wear a Windsor) and could definitely have been better executed. I also learn from my own photos - they reveal stuff I don't really catch in the mirror.
> 
> The suit is the second-oldest of my MTMs and one of two that needed a LOT of re-working to take up the slack that resulted from some 20lb of weight loss. It was re-crafted by my tailor to a more trim silhouette overall (beyond the significant fit issue) than the original cut.


A co-worker of mine recently bought a pink checked dress shirt to wear with a navy suit, and we went around the whole selection of ties in the store trying to find something. The far-and-away winner was a green ancient madder with a very small neat pattern of yellow and red -- a tie I actually bought for myself to pair with tweeds. I threw my weight behind an A&S repp tie, too, though that was vetoed. That shirt was very light, though, and with a too-vibrant shirt those combinations wouldn't fly.

I do think a light gray tie would work with it, if you had a navy suit, and a navy tie would be an obvious choice with a gray suit.

The knots are a matter of opinion, but I just typed out my feelings on it because something clicked for me when I compare the two sets of photos. Goodness knows the camera is very unforgiving -- I've had to totally reconsider my opinions on stuff after I've looked at pictures.

Hold on to that tailor, I reckon. I'm actually in the process of finding a tailor, which is made more difficult because I'm moving soon -- to a town conveniently near what is supposedly one of the best alterations tailors in the area. The only problem: I won't have a car with me.

Also, I forgot to mention this before: that wristwatch is top-notch. I'm a big fan of the mesh band.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> upr -- Fair point. Luckily, I don't have to worry about that, since my budget is skinnier than I am, so I don't have to resist temptation. Quick question: are the top parts of those boots (above the seam) unlined?


The top part of the boots is lined. The top part is also suede above the seam, on the outside.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp,

Thanks for the tie suggestion - I would not have contemplated green, but I'll give it a try. Might pop down to the nearby Harry Rosen at lunchtime and see what they have that might work.

I'll definitely keep the tailor. With greater presence of mind (and perhaps less vanity) I would have taken "before" pictures of this and the grey 3-piece posted some days back - you wouldn't believe the difference. The combination of a fairly boxy original cut and being nearly one full size too big made them look quite tent-like.

crusty and Tom - thank you very much.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That all works for me ST - very sharp.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Thanks. Today's outfit was really about stuff I hadn't worn in a while. I find myself doing that more and more.....



RogerP said:


> ^^^ That all works for me ST - very sharp.


----------



## bernoulli

YR, RogerP, and Upr, I will take all you said as a compliment. Thanks

Some pretty solid looks, guys. I won't comment on upr, as I usually gush over his attires. RogerP, it may be one of your first MTM, but it is holding its value. Lovely.

ST, are the shoes burgundy? They look conservative but quite alright. Solid....


----------



## sartoriallytactical

bernoulli said:


> ST, are the shoes burgundy? They look conservative but quite alright. Solid....


Yes, burgundy.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The top part of the boots is lined. The top part is also suede above the seam, on the outside.


UPR, hi, I just went back to your picture of the boots and you can just see the suede upper (I missed that without your guidance). I hate to ask, because no one is more generous than you in posting great pictures, but I think we need a few more close-ups, and at various angles, of these incredible boots (feel free to ignore this potentially obtrusive request - it is made with good will).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast, as you and YRR both have requested it, photos of yesterday's boots, with Monday's suit, at least in detail.

 

After the boldness of Monday's attire, I thought that I'd like to wear something more sober and conventional today.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Shoes - Finsbury (the last in this week's cycle of new shoes - three pairs bought between May 30th and June 12th).


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> YR, RogerP, and Upr, I will take all you said as a compliment. Thanks.


It was certainly meant that way. Cheers.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, thank you for the additional pictures. While I love the boots, I'm not sure the suede upper adds much (IMHO). Is it a purely style attribute or is it suppose to add to the comfort of the boot by making it softer where the ankle and leg rub into the top of the boot? Very traditional and classic look for today and perfectly executed. It reminds me of every interview I had when graduated in the 80s, i.e., there was always a perfectly attired, experienced professional sitting behind the desk (if I made it that far in the interview process) to intimidate me with clothes that seemed so elegant that I couldn't image where they even came from (I did not have any knowledge of business attire then).


----------



## MaxBuck

upr, this is in no way a criticism, but the chukkas having three different leather finishes troubles me aesthetically also. I react to homes with three different fascia materials (e.g., stucco, brick and stone) in much the same way: two is excellent, three is too many. Just a matter of individual taste.

Reminds me of a joke about martinis: one is not enough, two is too many, three is juuuuust right.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, thank you for the additional pictures. While I love the boots, I'm not sure the suede upper adds much (IMHO). Is it a purely style attribute or is it suppose to add to the comfort of the boot by making it softer where the ankle and leg rub into the top of the boot? Very traditional and classic look for today and perfectly executed. It reminds me of every interview I had when graduated in the 80s, i.e., there was always a perfectly attired, experienced professional sitting behind the desk (if I made it that far in the interview process) to intimidate me with clothes that seemed so elegant that I couldn't image where they even came from (I did not have any knowledge of business attire then).


The suede "collar" seems to be entirely a style attribute (and I agree that it doesn't really do all that much for the look), though with the lacings coming up only to the top of the vamp, there is no rubbing or constriction at the ankle from these boots, regardless of material. (I have two pairs of balmoral boots, and learning to walk in them with the requisite constriction around the ankles is something of a trial.)

Otherwise, thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The suede "collar" seems to be entirely a style attribute (and I agree that it doesn't really do all that much for the look), though with the lacings coming up only to the top of the vamp, there is no rubbing or constriction at the ankle from these boots, regardless of material. (I have two pairs of balmoral boots, and learning to walk in them with the requisite constriction around the ankles is something of a trial.)
> 
> Otherwise, thank you for your kind comments.


I own a black and a cordovan color version - both are cordovan leather - of this Alden boot (the cordovan color one though is a cap toe not a full wingtip). I love them and think they are worth the insane full price I paid for them (special ordered the black and waited over six months for it); that said, it did take a bit for the constriction around the ankle to ease up (while the rest of the boot was comfortable from day one).


----------



## RogerP

crusty - thanks for the detailed look at the boots - LOVE the suede collar. I plan to bridge my aversion gap where suede is concerned with something like this in my next boot:



As for today's outfit, I'm back in the new Canali DB posted a few days back, but here's a better detail shot. Under the heading of "I don't notice this stuff until I take a picture", this is a 4 pattern combo - more often a recipe for disaster than success, but I think it turned out okay:


----------



## Jovan

Not what I'd do, but I think it turned out fine. I would have the tie a bit darker but that's it.

Hope you don't mind me injecting a little Trad serum in here...





































Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack blazer
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Ledbury "Free Union Belt"
Lands' End khakis
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds "Verona" bit loafers


----------



## RogerP

Looks good to me - love that belt buckle.


----------



## loarbmhs

Perfect-o!


----------



## upr_crust

It's a sunny Thursday, and I decided that a striped shirt was in order.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - PRL
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Finsbury


----------



## wrwhiteknight

This was at the reception following law school convocation. I am on the far right, my good friend is on the left and the Dean of the law school is in the center.

Suit: Lord & Taylor
Shirt: JP Tilford for Harry Rosen
Tie: Brioni - Cotton/Silk
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for Polo dress loafers (not pictured)


----------



## RogerP

I like the outfit crusty - almost subdued from 5 paces, but a nice details up close. I like the angled pockets on the suit, and the ticket pocket. Smart.

wr - that looks good to me overall. I'd like to see a little less of the pocket square and the jacket sleeves shortened a smidge. I have a suit in a similar shade and struggle to find anything in my tie wardrobe that I really like with it. I like yours a good deal.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Less ps. Less sleeve and more shirt cuff. Agreed and agreed. Larger tie collection for you. Agreed!


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Looks good to me - love that belt buckle.


Thanks, it's a rather unique one. I only wish the strap was interchangeable. A very high quality belt overall though.


----------



## upr_crust

There's a Friday challenge at That Other Website - the tasteful use of a bold tie. Below is my entry.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Braces - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## eagle2250

wrwhiteknight said:


> This was at the reception following law school convocation. I am on the far right, my good friend is on the left and the Dean of the law school is in the center.
> 
> Suit: Lord & Taylor
> Shirt: JP Tilford for Harry Rosen
> Tie: Brioni - Cotton/Silk
> Shoes: Crockett & Jones for Polo dress loafers (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 8110


Nicely done, Counselor! The tie really works with the Khaki.


----------



## Shaver

*A funny thing happened on the way to the Hat Forum........*

So what does the well prepared Englishman wear 66° North? It's a British Warm (of course!) Irish lambswool scarf, deerskin gloves, Shetland jumper, brushed flannel tattersall shirt, moleskin trousers and a moleskin flat cap. Snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very dapper. And nice gloves.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Very dapper. And nice gloves.


Thanks Roger. I have to say it made me feel *very* eccentric to be dressed that way on an island where every single other person was wearing plastic North Face type hiking gear.... :redface:


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Thanks Roger. I have to say it made me feel *very* eccentric to be dressed that way on an island where every single other person was wearing plastic North Face type hiking gear.... :redface:


Here's hoping they learned something.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## RogerP

^^^ Ah, did I see that entry in the bold tie challenge at the other place?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...yes or no, YRr's tie Ka-ching in post #25207 is certainly eye catching!


----------



## Fatman

Shaver said:


> So what does the well prepared Englishman wear 66° North? It's a British Warm (of course!) Irish lambswool scarf, deerskin gloves, Shetland jumper, brushed flannel tattersall shirt, moleskin trousers and a moleskin flat cap. Snug as a bug in a rug.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> 
> View attachment 8123


You'd work that well in Maine, too, and, as someone else said, Mainers might just learn a thing or two!

You look great.

Another photo of the pants and footwear? I'd also be interested in the temperature (location of 66 N), wind, and so on. Weather holds interest for me. I have been in -23degree F temps (not including windchill) and have gotten some nice warm clothing from Orvis but nothing looks this nice!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Ah, did I see that entry in the bold tie challenge at the other place?


You did indeed. I was going to wear large-scale paisley, but then I realized absolutely everyone would do that, so I decided to reach for something a little crazier -- besides which, the idea of pulling out what is basically a blue and red repp tie for such a thing was too funny to pass up.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...yes or no, YRr's tie Ka-ching in post #25207 is certainly eye catching!


Thank you. It may verge on the blinding, of course.

Quick question: what do you all think of the PS? I didn't quite want to go for plain off-white silk, but I didn't want too much pattern. Does the blue paisley with white ground work here? I think it was alright, but I'd love to hear a second opinion.

Shaver, I was in a rush yesterday, but now that I've had a chance to take a closer look, that is one of the best cold weather casual rigs I've ever seen. May I ask what shoes you paired with that?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I like the pocket square - had you gone for anything with the bright red/yellow/blue of the tie, it would have been too much.

I'd also like to know Shaver's footwear choice for that smart cold weather rig.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> ^^^ I like the pocket square - had you gone for anything with the bright red/yellow/blue of the tie, it would have been too much.
> 
> I'd also like to know Shaver's footwear choice for that smart cold weather rig.


Thanks. I tried the same square in red, but it didn't work at all. I kind of wish I'd had something besides all that blue, though.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> Thanks Roger. I have to say it made me feel *very* eccentric to be dressed that way on an island where every single other person was wearing plastic North Face type hiking gear.... :redface:


Is this Iceland ? My favourite place on earth. I went there with an English country suit in my luggage last Summer. Wore it at Gulfoss, just for fun. Great coat you have !


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> Is this Iceland ? My favourite place on earth. I went there with an English country suit in my luggage last Summer. Wore it at Gulfoss, just for fun. Great coat you have !


Gullfoss, eh? :icon_smile:









Wearing brogues (not shown) and very thick socks.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

upr_crust said:


> There's a Friday challenge at That Other Website - the tasteful use of a bold tie. Below is my entry.


Not a bold tie IMHO.


----------



## Traser

Shaver said:


> So what does the well prepared Englishman wear 66° North? It's a British Warm (of course!) Irish lambswool scarf, deerskin gloves, Shetland jumper, brushed flannel tattersall shirt, moleskin trousers and a moleskin flat cap. Snug as a bug in a rug.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> 
> View attachment 8123


I think my acid-test for future clothing choices will be to consider the question, "What would Shaver say?"

Sir, I salute your sartorial taste.

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## crocto

Shave I like the cold but that's too much even for me. Sorry for the awful bathroom selfie.

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Kenneth Cole
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## eagle2250

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ..........
> 
> Quick question: what do you all think of the PS? I didn't quite want to go for plain off-white silk, but I didn't want too much pattern. Does the blue paisley with white ground work here? I think it was alright, but I'd love to hear a second opinion.
> 
> ......


The fabric pattern of the pocket square is very nice and adds to the visual impact of your rig. I think, however, given the pattern of the tie fabric I would have avoided the puff and would have used a (perhaps) more disciplined fold. The best I can generally manage well is a TV fold!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

eagle2250 said:


> The fabric pattern of the pocket square is very nice and adds to the visual impact of your rig. I think, however, given the pattern of the tie fabric I would have avoided the puff and would have used a (perhaps) more disciplined fold. The best I can generally manage well is a TV fold!


Fair enough, but I like the rounded shape more than a straight line, and anyway, life is too short to spend two minutes folding a piece of slippery silk into a square.


----------



## DerekJames

Shaver said:


> So what does the well prepared Englishman wear 66° North? It's a British Warm (of course!) Irish lambswool scarf, deerskin gloves, Shetland jumper, brushed flannel tattersall shirt, moleskin trousers and a moleskin flat cap. Snug as a bug in a rug.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> 
> View attachment 8123


Coming from Seattle, I probably would've been the guy in a NorthFace haha
Great look!


----------



## Claybuster

Shaver said:


> So what does the well prepared Englishman wear 66° North? It's a British Warm (of course!) Irish lambswool scarf, deerskin gloves, Shetland jumper, brushed flannel tattersall shirt, moleskin trousers and a moleskin flat cap. Snug as a bug in a rug.
> 
> View attachment 8122
> 
> 
> View attachment 8123


Your ensemble looks great. There was a time when this type of coat was the norm and the North Face jackets were eccentric. I'll take your coat any day.


----------



## bernoulli

Shaver, that is really a remarkable look for frigid Iceland.

As for my fit for today, everybody says you should cycle everywhere in Copenhagen, but wearing a suit and cycling does not really mix. Either I will skip a suit altogether or find another method of transportation.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli - very nice posting - very restrained for you, but very tasteful.

It is predicted to reach 33C/91F here today in NYC, and I am taking full advantage of my office's "business casual" policy - linen trousers and no jacket or tie.

Shirt, trousers, shoes - all BB


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli - very nice posting - very restrained for you, but very tasteful.


Agreed - very nice rig. I almost fell out of my chair at the pics of a casual crusty. Looks good though.


----------



## crocto

Gunna be a hot one today. So of course the bosses turned off the A/C to save a few pennies.

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## RogerP

I'm liking the pink, crocto.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> I'm liking the pink, crocto.


Thanks! I am too.

The weird thing about the Tommy Hilfiger shirts, at least the Macy's ones, is that the collar stays are short and wide (kind of like me). So even my smaller brass collar stays are too long and you can't fold down the collar. Very annoying. And I think the collar is a bit on the small side.

They've also got some bit of green stitching around the top most button and on the gauntlet. Plus the little Tommy flag on the back of the wrist area. So they've got a bit of character. Anyway, not bad for a buy one get one free deal.


----------



## RogerP

st - I like the blend of colours and textures here, but the skinny tie and comparatively wide lapel is messing with my sense of proportion.


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing for the heat and humidity today, but in a suit (too many people at the office were nonplussed by my casual attire from yesterday). We'll see if they can cope with a pink bow tie.

Suit, shirt, & shoes - BB
Tie - No name brand


----------



## RogerP

This was yesterday's outfit - the first real seasonal test of the new Samuelsohn "summer performance" suit. I'd say it performed very well - pics were taken at the end of the (somewhat shortened) day and it's still looking reasonably crisp. It was also the maiden voyage of my new Carmina single monks - those fared slighty less well - a bit tight - hope they break in well.


----------



## poorboy

Just curious Roger, is that the Arno or Ashton cut?


----------



## RogerP

This one is off the rack, so not sure of the cut. Frankly, I'm not sure of the cut of many of my MTMs, because I communicate to the retailer the type of look I want and some specific preferences as to fit, and he orders what he thinks best satisfies those parameters.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR,

Good for you. You could have taken the safe route after confounding your co-workers with your casual attire and come back with a simple grey suite, et al.; instead, you are saying, sotto voce, "you want a suit, take this: full-on seersucker and pink bow tie, feel better now?" 

Kudos. 

I love the seersucker, bow tie and shoes, but wonder if perhaps a pale or very light grey sock might not work slightly better - just a thought.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR,Good for you. You could have taken the safe route after confounding your co-workers with your casual attire and come back with a simple grey suite, et al.; instead, you are saying, sotto voce, "you want a suit, take this: full-on seersucker and pink bow tie, feel better now?" Kudos. I love the seersucker, bow tie and shoes, but wonder if perhaps a pale or very light grey sock might not work slightly better - just a thought.


It will be over 90F in NYC this afternoon, and I'm attending a function this evening that, even though it's not formal, it is an event at which I wanted to be suited. Hence, the seersucker - the pink bow tie was merely the icing on the cake . As for the socks, they were not a well-thought out selection - picked for relative lack of visual offense, rather than for maximal style statement. Tomorrow is to be equally warm and humid - I've a pincord suit in the closet that's not been worn this season so far, so maybe I'll have a second shot at better suit/sock/shoe coordination.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Photo is a little overexposed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP: The monks certainly _look_ nice. Hopefully the fit catches up. This, IMHO, is the right way to wear shoes of that color with the suit, and the socks are a nice touch -- very Alan Flusser. I wish there was a little more color -- everything's blue and silver except the green parts of the tie. I think a tie in a darker palette, and perhaps a darker/warmer square, would be nice.

The classic burg/gold/navy BB #1 tie pops into my head, along with (_maybe_) a solid navy square (could be too dark).

Crocto, I like that. Though the shirt is bold, I think a patterned tie could still work well with it.

Upr, the seersucker look is great, and I like the casual attire too. Snuff suede PTBs must be following me -- I've seen them a few places online over the last few days, and liked them every time.

sartoriallytactical, I like your last few combinations. We don't always see eye-to-eye on squares, but I like the green shirt / green square. This latest one really knocks it out of the park on pairing a square and tie with the same ground color (not something I do) but the shades, pattern density, and hint of red in the square makes it work pretty well.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the suggestions Y-Repp, I do need to pick up one or two new ties for this suit.


----------



## upr_crust

It continues to be hot and humid in NYC. I've not worn today's suit since last August, and after yesterday's suit, I was afraid that the fit would be much less flattering to me, but it seems OK - not ideal, but not the disaster that the JAB seersuckers were, earlier this season. (They've since been donated to charity.)

I was out of white shirts without French cuffs, and I've wanted to wear today's cufflinks for a while, so I violated the rules of seersucker/pincord a bit, and opted for French cuffs.

Suit - Haspel
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & shoes - BB
Cufflinks - Budd, London


----------



## upr_crust

BTW - RogerP - Nice suit yesterday, and awesome shoes. Some day, I'll have to break down and buy a pair of Carminas - perhaps when I'm in Paris next. Hope that the monks loosen up a bit for you.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks crusty - you certainly wear the seersucker / bowtie look with considerable panache.


----------



## crocto

Supposed to be hot again today.

Suit: Banana Republic
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, the seersucker looks so right on you. And the bowtie on top! I know you live in NYC but surely you must have people turning their heads to check you out, right?

RogerP, those shoes are TH'BOMB!!! Great acquisition if they break in nicely. The suit is great too, you look smashing. I am not usually a fan of stripped ties, but yours complement the suit nicely, with the solid shirt.


----------



## emb1980

crocto said:


> Supposed to be hot again today.
> 
> Suit: Banana Republic
> Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt


That button stance seems awfully high on you... Otherwise I like the combinations.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you Bernoulli.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Thanks crusty - you certainly wear the seersucker / bowtie look with considerable panache.





bernoulli said:


> Upr, the seersucker looks so right on you. And the bowtie on top! I know you live in NYC but surely you must have people turning their heads to check you out, right?


Thank you, gentlemen. The bow ties made a small hit in my office, though I cannot attest to the swiveling of heads in the streets, bernoulli - I am sure that I was merely one of a million odd sights on the streets of late.

It continues warm and humid today, and rain is threatened by this afternoon, so I have opted for a casual look - rumpled linen and a checked shirt. Hope that the effect is not too unsightly.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Italian-made AE


----------



## crocto

Diggin' those socks upr.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Kenneth Cole
Tie: Chaps Ralph Lauren


----------



## upr_crust

Back to suits for the end of the week. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to integrate a pink shirt into one's outfit. Here's my entry.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & braces - Lewin
Tie & shoes - BB
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink


----------



## ParisGR

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/bmvu.jpg/

I thought of sharing my recent formal summer night outft...

- Grey (charcoal it was a dark room), slim fit, single button suit, slim shoulder pads, made of Loro Piana fabric
- White handmade Shirt
- Extra lightweight blue necktie
- Personalised with monogram, hand embroided, cotton hankie


----------



## ParisGR

upr_crust said:


> Back to suits for the end of the week. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to integrate a pink shirt into one's outfit. Here's my entry.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & braces - Lewin
> Tie & shoes - BB
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink


your selected pieces look very nice together, (i wish i could wear prince of wales as well but i am short). The photo without the jacket is realy great. may i suggest that a lighter pink would make life easier


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Shirt is pink.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Same contest as Upr, but I was feeling casual. Also, roboposes are boring.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shirt: Lorenzini
Tie: Borrelli - 7 fold - wool/silk
Pants: Ralph Lauren Purple Label - cotton/cashmere
Jacket: Corneliani for Polo - wool/cashmere
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for Polo
Pocket Square: vintage made in France

https://imageshack.com/i/npkg6dj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
https://imageshack.com/i/5tbv88j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
https://imageshack.com/i/nrt222j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Like that a lot, WR, though I'm not fond of the shirt collar or color. A lighter pink with a BD collar, and I'd be totally on board. As it stands, the shirt looks dated and is too close to the jacket.

That said, I do like everything else quite a bit. That kind of tie/square pattern is tough for me -- I go for a bigger difference between the two, but you pull it off, and I love the shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Some very good looks gents.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

wrwhiteknight said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> https://imageshack.com/i/5tbv88j/Uploaded with ImageShack.com
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Too much going on here, in my opinion.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

sartoriallytactical said:


> Too much going on here, in my opinion.


such is my life.....


----------



## Jovan

ParisGR said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/bmvu.jpg/
> 
> I thought of sharing my recent formal summer night outft...
> 
> - Grey (charcoal it was a dark room), slim fit, single button suit, slim shoulder pads, made of Loro Piana fabric
> - White handmade Shirt
> - Extra lightweight blue necktie
> - Personalised with monogram, hand embroided, cotton hankie


Is the shirt herringbone fabric? Only changes I'd make are a spread collar rather than forward point (would look more rakish with your single button suit) and a tie with a little more texture than satin.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

It's Saturday, and that means activity dictates clothing:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's today, wearing an overly-formal shirt with a very casual rig. I like it, though. Pulling a "Napoleon" in the second picture because it took too much work to put on these links to not show off a _little_.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I only WISH that's what "very casual" looked like at my office. I don't generally wear French cuffs without a tie, but otherwise think the shirt works just fine and the whole outfit looks sharp. Left sleeve looks like it could be shortened a pinch.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> ^^^ I only WISH that's what "very casual" looked like at my office. I don't generally wear French cuffs without a tie, but otherwise think the shirt works just fine and the whole outfit looks sharp. Left sleeve looks like it could be shortened a pinch.


Well, "very casual" in a relative way. Today was that rare day that required a few changes of clothes, the rest of which of which were _actually_ casual -- work shirt and Carhartts, then swim trunks, then this. A nice balance, I think.

"French cuffs with casual attire" came up a few times recently, and I decided to give it a shot. Frankly, I like this shirt more in this context than I did the last time I wore it, back in April, where a non-contrasting spread collar (or, perhaps, a pin) would have been better.










As for the left sleeve, I _knew_ I was forgetting something. It's caught on my watch in that picture.


----------



## upr_crust

A day both warm and humid, with threat of rain later in the day. Casual attire is called for.

Shirt & linen trousers - BB
Shoes - Botticelli, NYC







This final shot is of a new pair of shoes - Lidfort, from Bergdorf's. Your opinion is solicited - don't know whether to keep them or return them.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> A day both warm and humid, with threat of rain later in the day. Casual attire is called for.
> 
> Shirt & linen trousers - BB
> Shoes - Botticelli, NYC
> 
> https://i452
> .photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/Styleforum%20III/IMG_3108423x1280_zps87ec0a43.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This final shot is of a new pair of shoes - Lidfort, from Bergdorf's. Your opinion is solicited - don't know whether to keep them or return them.


nephew,
I would return


----------



## crocto

I didn't realize it but all this stuff comes from department store brands.

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826 (Lord & Taylor)
Shirt: Bloomingdale's Men's Store (Bloomingdale's)
Tie: John W. Nordstrom (Nordstrom)


----------



## RogerP

crusty - I think you should return ONLY because, from my own experience, I don't seriously contemplate a return unless I am fundamentally unhappy with the shoes in some way.

Do I assume correctly that your uncertainty is grounded upon the unusual braided leather cross piece? I like it - but then I am drawn to the slightly different and off-beat where shoes are concerned these days. I prefer the lines overall to the more round-toed profile of the penny loafers in the first shot.

crocto - that tie knot could have been more cleanly executed, but overall that looks good to me.

Y-Repp, that DB looks crisp!


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> crocto - that tie knot could have been more cleanly executed, but overall that looks good to me.


Yeah I was a bit tired this morning and the effort put into the knot clearly reflects that! Also I'm going to blame the shirt. It's about half an inch too big but I couldn't pass up the pattern (the bluehounds tooth is so cool) or the price ($25).


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, hi, nice sock / pants combo (you were - only for you based on the insanely high standards you set - not as crisp as usual with your sock choices for your seersucker and pincord suits last week). Since you are asking, I'm in the camp of returning the shoes. I don't mind (and might even like) the leather strap / tie thingy - and I like the richness of the burgundy color - but the square shape of the shoe somehow doesn't work the way some of your squarer-shaped Paul Stuarts and C&Js do. While the leather looks to be of high quality (and I know you buy high quality) the shape somehow cheapens the shoe in my opinion. Also, i agree with Roger P that if you are contemplating it, something is probably bothering you about them that will always bother you. And, the first loafers are beautiful; hence, these new ones aren't filling a gap, so hold out for something you absolutely love.


----------



## bernoulli

+1...but then again one should really not hear my advice regarding shoes.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> I would return


----------



## sartoriallytactical

upr_crust said:


> This final shot is of a new pair of shoes - Lidfort, from Bergdorf's. Your opinion is solicited - don't know whether to keep them or return them.


You have far better in the collection. If you don't love them, return them.


----------



## bernoulli

Today it is sunny but cold (for summer in Europe). Just the way I like it.


----------



## ParisGR

Jovan said:


> Is the shirt herringbone fabric? Only changes I'd make are a spread collar rather than forward point (would look more rakish with your single button suit) and a tie with a little more texture than satin.


I agree on the colar, it would look nicer. the thing with very lightweight neckties is that when they have texture then the fabric used is heavier so the tie becomes heavier as well. This summer we are experiensing 36-37 Celcius (96.8 F) so the lightest the tie, the better. I do have in mind another tie with slight different fabric, it has more colors and i suspect that it could give the effect you have in mind.


----------



## upr_crust

After due consideration (and thank you all for your opinions), yesterday's new shoes will be returned to Bergdorf's (assuming that their very generous return policy is still in effect, which I believe that it is).

Today's tie was also bought at the sales this season at Bergdorf's. About it I have no doubts - it will remain in my wardrobe.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - New & Lingwood, London


----------



## RogerP

Crusty that tie is terrific, but it is definitely more "me" than you. My shipping address will be forthcoming.:biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty that tie is terrific, but it is definitely more "me" than you. My shipping address will be forthcoming.:biggrin:


You would need to pry it off my cold, dead neck - I would suggest a neurotoxin - gunshot or stab wound would result in bleeding, and Charvet and dry cleaning are not the best of friends.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Navy blue blazer today.


----------



## sskim3

*first time post in this thread*

looking at the thread over the past few days, i noticed the seersucker and got really excited. I am new to the thread so good/bad feedback is highly recommended.




























JAB Seersucker Jacket - Navy / White
Van Hausen White OCBD
Calvin Klein Grey Pants
Calvin Klein Brown Shoes

Any recommendations on alternative types of pants? I have the matching seersucker pants but i did not want to wear a full suit and went mix and match.


----------



## Fatman

upr_crust said:


> After due consideration (and thank you all for your opinions), yesterday's new shoes will be returned to Bergdorf's (assuming that their very generous return policy is still in effect, which I believe that it is).
> 
> Today's tie was also bought at the sales this season at Bergdorf's. About it I have no doubts - it will remain in my wardrobe.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - New & Lingwood, London


This just seems like perfection being so close that one might never even know if you were closer to perfection. The colors, the material, the fit, the shoes....everything like it is supposed to be. Perfect colors, but not too much.

Since researching through this thread, this may be the finest suit and shoe overall combination I have seen, right down to the socks and cuff links.

Kudos, Uprcrst. Everything you touch seems golden, but...

This one is something special even for you. Congratulations.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sskim3 said:


> looking at the thread over the past few days, i noticed the seersucker and got really excited. I am new to the thread so good/bad feedback is highly recommended.
> 
> JAB Seersucker Jacket - Navy / White
> Van Hausen White OCBD
> Calvin Klein Grey Pants
> Calvin Klein Brown Shoes
> 
> Any recommendations on alternative types of pants? I have the matching seersucker pants but i did not want to wear a full suit and went mix and match.


Welcome.

I gotta tell you -- that doesn't look like seersucker. That looks like worsted wool. Can you post a close-up of the material? I'm curious. It also seems to have an incredibly high button stance, and might be a little short -- can't make a call on that without a long shot.

Also, I'm afraid the shoes are on an unattractive last. A rounder toe would look better. A pair of Bass Weejuns, even, would be an improvement. Trousers seem to fit well.

But hey, otherwise, it's not too bad. A good first effort. If it is, in fact, a seersucker/pincord/any cloth that's wearable as separates, then tan linen or cotton trousers are a good bet.


----------



## bernoulli

upr, that tie is ALL kinds of awesome...I would have no problem fighting RogerP over it....The trousers on the suit seem a bit fuller than your more recent fare. I prefer your more slim fitting suits, but that is a preference. Lovely attire, as always.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr, the suit and tie have gotten a lot of (well-deserved) appreciation, but I'm drawn back to the shoes. They're a wonderful shape, and I'm a big fan of black closed-lace brogues for this kind of rig.


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> This just seems like perfection being so close that one might never even know if you were closer to perfection. The colors, the material, the fit, the shoes....everything like it is supposed to be. Perfect colors, but not too much.
> 
> Since researching through this thread, this may be the finest suit and shoe overall combination I have seen, right down to the socks and cuff links.
> 
> Kudos, Uprcrst. Everything you touch seems golden, but...
> 
> This one is something special even for you. Congratulations.


Thank you, Fatman. Your praise is overwhelming, and I assure you that it's a happy accident when I get things very right.



bernoulli said:


> upr, that tie is ALL kinds of awesome...I would have no problem fighting RogerP over it....The trousers on the suit seem a bit fuller than your more recent fare. I prefer your more slim fitting suits, but that is a preference. Lovely attire, as always.


Thank you Bernoulli. It took a great deal of undignified pawing of the sale Charvet ties at Bergdorf's to come up with one that was in a restrained color scheme and pattern, but, in this matter, I seem to have guessed correctly.

The concept of you and RogerP fighting over my tie is very droll - I think that you'd win, as you're taller. As for the fullness of the trousers, today's suit was altered from its original size (larger, when I was fatter), and I should see about getting the trousers tapered - they do appear very full indeed in the photo.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr, the suit and tie have gotten a lot of (well-deserved) appreciation, but I'm drawn back to the shoes. They're a wonderful shape, and I'm a big fan of black closed-lace brogues for this kind of rig.


It is too bad that you weren't in London in late May - New & Lingwood was having a major sale, and they had this very model of shoe (in both black and brown) available. Thank you for the kind comments, in any case.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> It is too bad that you weren't in London in late May - New & Lingwood was having a major sale, and they had this very model of shoe (in both black and brown) available. Thank you for the kind comments, in any case.


Given that I was, most likely, driving around suburban New Jersey looking for an entry-level retail job, I have to agree.


----------



## sskim3

The shoes were my pre forum days before I didn't know any better. My collection has slowly grown to better ones.

Here is pics for seersucker:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/0

I liked the material and it wasn't the typical look. I had an all white seerucker jacket and my dad loved it so much he took it. I will try to take pics of the pants one tomorrow before I hand him over the set.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sskim3 said:


> The shoes were my pre forum days before I didn't know any better. My collection has slowly grown to better ones.
> 
> Here is pics for seersucker:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/0
> 
> I liked the material and it wasn't the typical look. I had an all white seerucker jacket and my dad loved it so much he took it. I will try to take pics of the pants one tomorrow before I hand him over the set.


That's really cool, actually. For sure seersucker. I don't think it works very well as separates, though. It might be better IRL, but it reads like an orphan in your picture. It's a very cool suit, though. A classic blue and white stripe seersucker would split up better.

What is it with dads and seersucker? My dad wants one, too.


----------



## sskim3

No idea he loves the fit and the lightweight feel of the jacket. Sadly we are the same size. He's benefiting more from this than I am

Oh well maybe I'll invest in the traditional blue and white seersucker by haspel. May have to wait until I get my two bb golden fleece jackets (love eBay)


----------



## Jovan

ParisGR said:


> I agree on the colar, it would look nicer. the thing with very lightweight neckties is that when they have texture then the fabric used is heavier so the tie becomes heavier as well. This summer we are experiensing 36-37 Celcius (96.8 F) so the lightest the tie, the better. I do have in mind another tie with slight different fabric, it has more colors and i suspect that it could give the effect you have in mind.


You could try a grenadine tie. They are light, porous, and have a great texture. Many on the forum swear by them.


----------



## Jovan

Mercer & Sons OCBD
Banana Republic sport coat
Lands' End khakis
Ledbury belt
Allen Edmonds loafers


----------



## mrfixit

sartoriallytactical said:


> It's Saturday, and that means activity dictates clothing:


oss faixa azul


----------



## upr_crust

In a more relaxed mode on the eve of the national holiday . . .

Suit - Haspel
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## drlivingston

Wow, Sir Crusty... You even manage to make "relaxed" seem more sophisticated. I love the double monks!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, first, yesterday was Cary Grant classic (and I wasn't bothered by the leg width even when I went back to look again after the discussion on it). Second, I love today's either very well-pressed seersucker of pincord suit (seersucker, right?) and you rock the bow-tie (nice knot), but I am still troubled by the dark blue (or black) socks. Not that it is wrong (nor would I have the conviction to assume any choice you make in dress is wrong), but it seems not ideal / not up to your usual detail-perfect standard. My goal is to get you to try, in a future wearing of this suit, a light blue or, even better, a pale grey sock that harmonizes with the pants. And as I know you shop at Paul Stuart, I will go as far as recommending you try there as they have an incredible selection of colors and textures in high-quality socks. Since I will never, ever dress anywhere near your level, all I have left is trying to modestly help tweak your insanely great outfits.


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Michael Kors
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Wow, Sir Crusty... You even manage to make "relaxed" seem more sophisticated. I love the double monks!


Thank you, Dr. Livingston.


Fading Fast said:


> Upr, first, yesterday was Cary Grant classic (and I wasn't bothered by the leg width even when I went back to look again after the discussion on it). Second, I love today's either very well-pressed seersucker of pincord suit (seersucker, right?) and you rock the bow-tie (nice knot), but I am still troubled by the dark blue (or black) socks. Not that it is wrong (nor would I have the conviction to assume any choice you make in dress is wrong), but it seems not ideal / not up to your usual detail-perfect standard. My goal is to get you to try, in a future wearing of this suit, a light blue or, even better, a pale grey sock that harmonizes with the pants. And as I know you shop at Paul Stuart, I will go as far as recommending you try there as they have an incredible selection of colors and textures in high-quality socks. Since I will never, ever dress anywhere near your level, all I have left is trying to modestly help tweak your insanely great outfits.


Interesting comments. Today's suit is pincord, not seersucker - marginally better at holding its shape than seersucker, less cool to wear. On the matter of socks, my choice of socks today reflects a momentary carelessness, though I have tried light blue socks with seersucker/pincord, and it can be tricky to wear lighter-colored socks with this suit, if the shoes in question are too much darker than the suit/socks, or conversely, too light (I've worn white bucks with this ensemble as well). It's all a question of balance, and I am subject to the vagaries of trial and error like everyone else. I've never bought socks at Stuart's, but have seen that they have an awesome selection (much like their selections of everything else). Some day when I feel that I wish to loosen the purse strings, I will indulge myself with some socks from PS. (Today's are from BB, FWIW.)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Dr. Livingston. Interesting comments. Today's suit is pincord, not seersucker - marginally better at holding its shape than seersucker, less cool to wear. On the matter of socks, my choice of socks today reflects a momentary carelessness, though I have tried light blue socks with seersucker/pincord, and it can be tricky to wear lighter-colored socks with this suit, if the shoes in question are too much darker than the suit/socks, or conversely, too light (I've worn white bucks with this ensemble as well). It's all a question of balance, and I am subject to the vagaries of trial and error like everyone else. I've never bought socks at Stuart's, but have seen that they have an awesome selection (much like their selections of everything else). Some day when I feel that I wish to loosen the purse strings, I will indulge myself with some socks from PS. (Today's are from BB, FWIW.)


Agreed on the trickiness of light suit / light sock / dark shoe - and, yes, it is definitely a game of trial and error (and needs to be done in good sunlight). I wear tan suede wingtips (Alden) with my seersucker suit with a pair of light grey textured socks in a shade of grey that echoes the blue-grey seersucker (and while light, still darker than the suit). The socks and pants then seem to blend nicely with the shoes. But that all hinges on having the tan wingtips; tan bucks work too, but I found that the wingtips - with a traditional business shoe sole - look better than the bucks with the brick sole. I think this is true because, while casual, the seersucker is still a suit that I'm wearing with a tie, so the tan wingtips, while more casual than a business shoe, are more formal than a brick sole buck and, thus compliment the suit better. I haven't tried it, but a lighter brown, almost tan, leather shoe, might also work. And, as I know you know, Stuarts sale is still on and, while picked over at this point, you can probably still find some good socks as they attract less attention than the marque items.


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> In a more relaxed mode on the eve of the national holiday . . .
> 
> Suit - Haspel
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - JAB
> Shoes - Paul Stuart


It is a great look! I love it!


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - very smart look overall - I can find nothing to criticize.


----------



## JackKelly

Back from summer vacation. Today is a linen day in the DC area.

Jacket - Corneliani linen
Shirt - Costco
Tie - Tie Bar linen
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## JPM

Jack, I like the color choices.


----------



## crocto

JackKelly said:


> Back from summer vacation. Today is a linen day in the DC area.
> 
> Jacket - Corneliani linen
> Shirt - Costco
> Tie - Tie Bar linen
> PS - Tie Bar
> 
> View attachment 8208


Excellent look. That tie knot is most excellent as well.


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Jovan - very smart look overall - I can find nothing to criticize.


Thank you!



JackKelly said:


> Back from summer vacation. Today is a linen day in the DC area.
> 
> Jacket - Corneliani linen
> Shirt - Costco
> Tie - Tie Bar linen
> PS - Tie Bar
> 
> View attachment 8208


Gosh, I know I say this a lot, but my only sticking point is how light the tie is. Something dark red would really make the rest of it pop, IMO.


----------



## sskim3

Today's attire in humid NYC.


__
https://flic.kr/p/9203473990


__
https://flic.kr/p/9203469694


__
https://flic.kr/p/9200680721


__
https://flic.kr/p/9203497246

Blue shirt from van hausen
Cotton gray tie from jcrew
White seersucker from jab
Sand suede bucks from john varatos

I hope this outfit is better than the last.


----------



## RogerP

From earlier today - my navy and greys and my only contrast collar shirt:





Bloo shoos (Leatherfoot pic):



And waiting for me when I got home - boots to be featured on this thread just as soon as it is seasonally appropriate. Until then, I will just be staring at them. A lot. :smile:


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, I cannot think of a situation in which blue shoes are not appropriate. Well done sir! Welcome to the blue shoes club (I have only three, but one does not really fit). The boot is also very nice, but nothing beat blues shoes. BTW, that jacket is really nice, and the whole ensemble is classic yet with some nice idiosyncratic touches. Well done!


----------



## Fatman

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. They have been duly noted. Went to a fund raiser for the African American Museum here in town and this is what I wore.


In using this thread as a tutorial, I've come across a number of your posts, including going to church in a suit, at 90 degrees. You always look sharp and seem to match your colors to your skin color. Is this deliberate? It is something I am trying to learn. I have Irish reddish skin and dark brown hair, and dark brown eyes. I've read Andy's articles on this and am open to suggestions.

Thanks for great examples of excellent taste.


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> RogerP, I cannot think of a situation in which blue shoes are not appropriate. Well done sir! Welcome to the blue shoes club (I have only three, but one does not really fit). The boot is also very nice, but nothing beat blues shoes. BTW, that jacket is really nice, and the whole ensemble is classic yet with some nice idiosyncratic touches. Well done!


Thank you kindly. I have only recently started to stray from the beaten path of traditional shoe colour choices, but with the basics covered I now find 'different' more frequently appealing. The blue has proven to be more versatile than I would have imagined - I'd like to add something in a more casual style in this colour.

Edward Green makes a lovely grey colour they call "Cloud" - I can definitely see this colour (if not this particular shoe) in my future:


----------



## Fatman

It takes an element of courage to put yourself 'out there' to be criticized so readily, even while we may feel a sense of measuring ourselves by the comments of others (something we like to deny). 

I appreciate how even the criticism here is respectful. Great forum to belong to.


----------



## evan20200

Blue suit, navy blue tie. The suit color appears darker than it is. Feedback welcome.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Something other than a navy tie.


----------



## evan20200

Roger - Any suggestions? Burgundy grenadine?


----------



## RogerP

Tie options are literally endless with a solid navy suit and white shirt - choosing a navy tie here is just too dull for me - though understand that some of my tie choices are too "out there" for others.

I have a solid navy suit as well as a couple solid navy blazers. I almost always choose a shirt with some patter to it (small check or stripe) and a tie that isn't blue - or at least, isn't predominantly blue (unless the shirt is really quite bold). Burgundy, bottle green, brown all look good with navy.


----------



## RogerP

Still messing about with shirt and tie combos for the summer suit - trying a suggestion for a darker tie with the light suit.


----------



## Shaver

evan20200 said:


> Roger - Any suggestions? Burgundy grenadine?


Deep dark red tie.

Oh and a blue shirt.

.......and a cleaner bathroom mirror? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## evan20200

Roger - Nice combo.

Shaver - Actually the suit is a light blue. Not navy blue. The tie is a darker navy blue. The colors are not accurately represented in the picture. I kind of like the contrast between the darker tie. Similar color is this:
https://cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-...suit/matt-bomer-blue-suit-white-collar-03.jpg


----------



## Shaver

evan20200 said:


> Roger - Nice combo.
> 
> Shaver - Actually the suit is a light blue. Not navy blue. The tie is a darker navy blue. The colors are not accurately represented in the picture. I kind of like the contrast between the darker tie. Similar color is this:
> https://cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-...suit/matt-bomer-blue-suit-white-collar-03.jpg


I love a blue suit and I don't own a single blue tie. You may extrapolate my thoughts on the combination from this basic premise. :redface:

A tie is a very powerful method of sending a message, of advertising your intent, even if most people do receive it subliminally.


----------



## upr_crust

It's to be 90F/32C in NYC today - no jacket, no tie.

Shirt, trousers, shoes (even socks) - BB


----------



## ParisGR

RogerP said:


> From earlier today - my navy and greys and my only contrast collar shirt:
> 
> Bloo shoos (Leatherfoot pic):
> 
> And waiting for me when I got home - boots to be featured on this thread just as soon as it is seasonally appropriate. Until then, I will just be staring at them. A lot. :smile:


Very nice. Is that a silk hankie? i would also try a high quality cotton one as well


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1....
and those new boots remove any any doubts that the honorable RogerP is, indeed, a sartorially blessed gentleman! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. Yes, the PS is silk. I have a few cotton and linen examples as well and tend to prefer them for the simple reason that they stay put in the pocket much better than slippery silk.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1....and those new boots remove any any doubts that the honorable RogerP is, indeed, a sartorially blessed gentleman! :thumbs-up:


I second that motion! I can see why you'll be looking at them a lot, Roger - very nice indeed-y. Wear them (in cooler weather), in good health.


----------



## crocto

evan20200 said:


> Blue suit, navy blue tie. The suit color appears darker than it is. Feedback welcome.





RogerP said:


> ^^^ Something other than a navy tie.


When I was in Paris I saw a lot of this. The standard uniform for men in suits seemed to be a navy suit, with either a white or light blue shirt, and a navy tie with dots or smaller pin dots. This was fairly common in Rome as well. So I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## bernoulli

Something light for a Sunday....sailing in Copenhagen...and yes, the jacket is short in the contemporary soon-to-be forgotten tradition. I use it sparingly, but I think it fits the weather and the theme for the day. BTW, RogerP, as you can see, grey shoes. Can't go wrong with them. Blue and grey. And Red. Who needs black and brown??


----------



## Shaver

RAF Battledress. Tally Ho!









For full story and more pictures: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122401-Yorkshire-Wartime-Experience


----------



## IvanD

Shaver said:


> RAF Battledress. Tally Ho!
> 
> View attachment 8242
> 
> 
> For full story and more pictures: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122401-Yorkshire-Wartime-Experience


Although I follow this thread with great interest, I refrain from commenting on the pictures as I feel most who post here are far more educated in sartorial matters than I.
However, I just had to applaud this picture Shaver, as it seems to capture you and your personality perfectly.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver, pure awesomeness.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver, fantastic. If they were still making Foyle's War episodes, they would want to borrow these clothes.


----------



## RogerP

I don't generally post weekend wear, but his is pretty standard fare for me.



Boots - AE Bayfields - which also served well for the hiking which made up much of the balance of the weekend:



And in keeping with Shaver's military theme (if not military dress) here is a clearer shot of the background to the first image:


----------



## Shaver

^Very tidy Roger - it's always good to see a fellow who can keep the smart in smart casual. :icon_smile:


----------



## Fatman

Roger, you look great. I love how the watch, belt and shoes seem to go together nicely. A bit warm for the hat, here, however. 

Compare what you wear to the average:

jeans or gym shorts, t shirt, old sneakers. 

I am glad this is your norm for the weekend. Would the men in our country take note! 

Yesterday, I went to the mall with my daughter (13) who wore a summer dress. Rather than gym shorts, t shirt and old sneakers, I wore:

BB chinos (bone)
Allen Edmonds Sheltons
Ralph Lauren Linen shirt


Interestingly enough, there was a group of about 10 there, who appeared to be either a church group or real estate or something...men in suits and women in skirts. I took note of the mens' shoes. All were unpolished, with a few appearing very poorly made, and one appeared to have died long ago.


----------



## upr_crust

Too hot today in NYC for a suit, so it's linen and blue, top to bottom.

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. 

Fatman, the hat is linen - very cool in the summer heat and keeps my bald head from getting sunburned.

crusty - very smart - we are enduring the same hot / muggy weather here in Toronto and I am similarly attired. I have to be in a suit tomorrow though (meetings) so I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## bernoulli

Very hot here in Denmark as well. To the point I am wearing a t-shirt to teach today - it throws my students off - 3-piece on one day and a t-shirt on another. As for recent looks: Shaver, what everybody said. Not a fan of military in general, but if had to choose I would really go with the RAF. Congrats. Ditto RogerP. Upr, are the chukkas black? Don't remember seeing those before, and they look nice. Your shoe collection is really immense...


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents. Crusty - very smart - we are enduring the same hot / muggy weather here in Toronto and I am similarly attired. I have to be in a suit tomorrow though (meetings) so I hope the weather cooperates.


I may venture out in pincord tomorrow, but for today, I'm taking advantage of the "business casual" dress code of my office.


bernoulli said:


> Very hot here in Denmark as well. To the point I am wearing a t-shirt to teach today - it throws my students off - 3-piece on one day and a t-shirt on another. As for recent looks: Shaver, what everybody said. Not a fan of military in general, but if had to choose I would really go with the RAF. Congrats. Ditto RogerP. Upr, are the chukkas black? Don't remember seeing those before, and they look nice. Your shoe collection is really immense...


For the record, today's shoes are simple bluchers, not chukkas, and they're navy blue, not black. Since they're casual, I have little opportunity to wear them with my usual wardrobe as presented in these fora, so today may be their debut in these pages. As for my shoe collection, yes, it is a bit overgrown .


----------



## RogerP

I thought the shoes were black as well - even nicer in navy blue.


----------



## crocto

Nice uniform shaver. Are you a vet or a re-enactor? I think reenactors (and vets) are great. The best was taking a train home from Penn seeing a bunch of Civil War reenactor boarding an LIRR.

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: The Donald
Cufflinks: JAB


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> I don't generally post weekend wear, but his is pretty standard fare for me.
> 
> Boots - AE Bayfields - which also served well for the hiking which made up much of the balance of the weekend:
> 
> And in keeping with Shaver's military theme (if not military dress) here is a clearer shot of the background to the first image:


Love the boots, Roger.


----------



## upr_crust

Cotton & linen today, but still warm and humid.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## RogerP

crusty - I don't think I have seen a pair of shoes from you that I wouldn't happily replicate in my own rotation. Those are gorgeous.

Speaking of shoes, the Carmina monks simply did not work out. They simply don't fit. The up side is that my Dad wears a half size smaller and doesn't have as high an instep, so he has a nice new pair of tan monks for the summer season.

And I have consoled myself with these Aldens - which fit very comfortably indeed - and are what I am wearing around the house today (massive flooding in downtown Toronto has me working - ahem - from home today).


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - I don't think I have seen a pair of shoes from you that I wouldn't happily replicate in my own rotation. Those are gorgeous.Speaking of shoes, the Carmina monks simply did not work out. They simply don't fit. The up side is that my Dad wears a half size smaller and doesn't have as high an instep, so he has a nice new pair of tan monks for the summer season.And I have consoled myself with these Aldens - which fit very comfortably indeed - and are what I am wearing around the house today (massive flooding in downtown Toronto has me working - ahem - from home today).


Thank you, Roger. I think that I might say the same of your shoe collection - haven't seen anything that I wouldn't happily wear.
As it is, today's shoes were an impulse buy from my last trip to London last May, and had the added fillip that Tyrwhitt goods are cheaper if bought in pounds sterling than in US dollars, even without accounting for VAT refund. You are a good son if you are donating your Carminas to your father - but Aldens are not to be sneezed at, in any case. Enjoy your day of work from home.


----------



## loarbmhs

Great-looking shoes. Would look even a tad better if you re-laced them like those in post #25341 above--just a little cleaner effect.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Roger. I think that I might say the same of your shoe collection - haven't seen anything that I wouldn't happily wear.
> As it is, today's shoes were an impulse buy from my last trip to London last May, and had the added fillip that Tyrwhitt goods are cheaper if bought in pounds sterling than in US dollars, even without accounting for VAT refund. You are a good son if you are donating your Carminas to your father - but Aldens are not to be sneezed at, in any case. Enjoy your day of work from home.


----------



## upr_crust

Continuing with the theme of "hot and humid", more linen trousers, and white bucks.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli - I just caught the grey shoes from the previous page - very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

Just enough clothing to wear on a warm day with threats of rain and thunderstorms later in the day.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## RogerP

crusty - I like that colour combination very much.


----------



## adoucett

I think that combination illustrates how a logo item can still look sophisticated without being garish or in-your-face. Very nice Upr, I like how you master formal attire to casual to everything in between.


----------



## RogerP

In a suit for the first time this week.

Suit - Zegna
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Rosen
PS - Zegna
Shoes - Santoni


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - I like that colour combination very much.





adoucett said:


> I think that combination illustrates how a logo item can still look sophisticated without being garish or in-your-face. Very nice Upr, I like how you master formal attire to casual to everything in between.


Thank you, gentlemen. I think that I only posted today because I am rather fond of today's shirt - otherwise, today's attire was chosen for entirely practical reasons. I hope to be back to something suited tomorrow - That Other Website's Friday Challenge is matching multiple patterns of the same variety - stripes, checks, etc. - we shall see what the weather permits . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, hi, meant to say something yesterday - loved the GTH socks.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, hi, meant to say something yesterday - loved the GTH socks.


Thanks - a summertime indulgence, perhaps, but apropos to a casual ensemble.


----------



## JPM

Upr and Roger, I peek at this thread every day just to see what you guys are wearing. Always impressed. Roger the double breasted looks fantastic.


----------



## MaxBuck

JPM said:


> Upr and Roger, I peek at this thread every day just to see what you guys are wearing. Always impressed. Roger the double breasted looks fantastic.


+1, on all counts.


----------



## RogerP

JPM and MaxBuck - tank you both.

Roger


----------



## JPM

Just keep posting.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled - a bit - and, in accordance with the conditions of the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, I've decided to combine stripes - six times. Hairline striped shirt (which may not show in the photos), striped suit, tie, braces, cufflinks, and socks. Had I any more stripes, I'd be a zebra, though, taken as a whole, it's not overwhelming in its striped-ness.

Suit, shirt, tie, braces - BB
Cufflinks - London badge & Button Co
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## RogerP

I wouldn't have thought that multiple stripes could look so nice.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


>


Love it! In fact, I'd take the jacket off to show off the beautiful braces! (But that's just me)


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> I wouldn't have thought that multiple stripes could look so nice.


Trust me, today's attire was as much a happy accident as it was a planned ensemble.


AbleRiot said:


> Love it! In fact, I'd take the jacket off to show off the beautiful braces! (But that's just me)


I commonly walk around my office without my jacket on, so the braces will be seen. They are rather loud, and don't always work with other combinations, but for today's attire, they worked out rather well. Thanks.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, one of my first writing teachers told me that you need to learn the rules and follow them for a long time until you can break them with skill and style. Of course, I didn't really understand that at the time, but now as a writer I do: "breaking the rules" is a conscious decision I make to make my writing more impactful, to highlight a point and / or to make it more enjoyable for the reader. But I couldn't do that well if I didn't know the rules, know when I was breaking them and know why breaking them will work. Okay, all of that was to draw the analogy to your sartorial skills. I would look like a TV test pattern if I tried more than three striped articles at once (and would even be challenged at three), but you pulled off six. You know the rules and you know how to break them - the sign of true skill.


----------



## JPM

Upr, the braces, tie, cufflinks combo is well done.


----------



## stcolumba

Yesterday's rig.

Crusty's braces are brilliant.


----------



## RogerP

^^ I am digging that double-breasted suit -what colour is it?


----------



## stcolumba

RogerP said:


> ^^ I am digging that double-breasted suit -what colour is it?


Why, thank you! The suit is a dark navy blue with azure blue stripes. Here is an outdoor shot that might be more true to the color.


----------



## RogerP

Ah yes, on my monitor that second shot clearly shows as navy. Very smart.


----------



## Jovan

I really need a double breasted suit...


----------



## jessef

Very nice suit! And great color by the way.



stcolumba said:


> Why, thank you! The suit is a dark navy blue with azure blue stripes. Here is an outdoor shot that might be more true to the color.


----------



## upr_crust

Weather predictions are for a high today of 97F/36C - no suit for me today.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Alden


----------



## Claybuster

upr_crust said:


> Weather predictions are for a high today of 97F/36C - no suit for me today.
> 
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Shoes - Alden


Love the shirt.


----------



## sskim3

I am loving the outfit and those socks are awesome. Where are they from


----------



## sartoriallytactical

sskim3 said:


> I am loving the outfit and those socks are awesome. Where are they from


My kids gave them to me for Father's Day. I think they are polo, or a knockoff polo. I don't know where they got them.


----------



## upr_crust

It will be hot (though happily not humid) today in NYC, and I find myself needing to be in a suit (albeit seersucker), for the annual Garden Party at the Frick Collection, a fund raiser which people attend to see and to be seen, and, with luck, photographed by Bill Cunningham of the New York Times. (However I am dressed, there is no danger that I will make the Style section of the Sunday NY Times - only recognized members of society, or patrons of the Frick much higher on the food chain than myself show up there.)

But, as a dress extra in this evening's comedy, I guess I'll pass.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt -Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> It will be hot (though happily not humid) today in NYC, and I find myself needing to be in a suit (albeit seersucker), for the annual Garden Party at the Frick Collection, a fund raiser which people attend to see and to be seen, and, with luck, photographed by Bill Cunningham of the New York Times. (However I am dressed, there is no danger that I will make the Style section of the Sunday NY Times - only recognized members of society, or patrons of the Frick much higher on the food chain than myself show up there.)
> 
> But, as a dress extra in this evening's comedy, I guess I'll pass.
> 
> Suit & tie - BB
> Shirt -Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - C & J
> Hat - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


I am digging the hat and the suit! Unfortunately the NYC heat and humid make me a pimp and I'm just pulling off the seersucker pants today. Loving the combo!


----------



## JPM

Love the combo, but the jacket is what caught my eye. Very nice.


----------



## crocto

Interview today.

Suit, Shirt, & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Burberry
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

I trust the button is undone to show that the cuffs work, not because you intend to leave it that way for the interview.


----------



## crocto

Pleasant McIvor said:


> I trust the button is undone to show that the cuffs work, not because you intend to leave it that way for the interview.


It's unbuttoned because I forgot to rebutton it.


----------



## JackKelly

Absolutely love today's rig, upr!

Jacket - Paul Stuart custom
Shirt - RLPL
Tie - Hober grenadine
PS - silk


----------



## RogerP

Sweltering heat and humidity persist - no suit, and nothing special. Stennstrom shirt, Brax pants. Marcoliani OTC socks with the Color 8 Aldens making their maiden voyage.


----------



## Cathayan

A relatively newbie. Had to save a lot of coins for this double breasted navy flannel suit! Hard to find in New Zealand, unfortunately.


----------



## JDMills

Humid day hitting 40c, went crazy, zegna tie, kamakura shirt, and specs!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, sskim3 and Jack Kelly, for the kind compliments.

The weather persists in being hot, and Cinderella, having come home from yesterday's ball at the Frick with both slippers, but damp from sweat, as opted for a more casual look today.

Shirt, trousers, shoes - all BB





A couple of photos from last night's event - forgive the cell phone quality. The event had at least four professional photographers at it - the woman in the background in the outdoor picture (the sliver of an arm cradling a large camera) has been at this event the last four years, and seems to be the official photographer for the museum. She took a few photos of my partner and myself, outside - we'll see if they end up ever being published.


----------



## RogerP

JD - those spectators are terrific! Crusty - love the shots from last night's social event.


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, never seen you so casual - impeccable look as always. Love the "action" shots from the event.
Roger P, awesome shoes.

Jacket - Paul Stuart custom
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Paul Winston
PS - Marinella


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I want that exact tie.


----------



## JPM

As if I didn't miss NYC in summer time already!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> JD - those spectators are terrific! Crusty - love the shots from last night's social event.


+1 on JD's spectators, and thanks, Roger - I'm curious if I'll ever see any of the professional photos from the event with me in them.


JackKelly said:


> Upr, never seen you so casual - impeccable look as always. Love the "action" shots from the event.


Thanks Jack. It seems that my tolerance for heat is dwindling with age, hence the casual looks of late. If the weather cools a bit by next week, I hope to get back to wearing clothes with a bit more "content" to them, but am glad that the casual stuff has been of at least some interest.


----------



## Jovan

Cathayan said:


> A relatively newbie. Had to save a lot of coins for this double breasted navy flannel suit! Hard to find in New Zealand, unfortunately.


Or New Mexico! From what I can see, looks fine. I'd just change the tie to something other than blue.



JackKelly said:


> Upr, never seen you so casual - impeccable look as always. Love the "action" shots from the event.
> Roger P, awesome shoes.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart custom
> Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
> Tie - Paul Winston
> PS - Marinella
> 
> View attachment 8341


Very nice.


----------



## emb1980

I am going to put this over here because I'd love some feedback and I suspect most folks look at the actual thread I created is a zombie by now...

Here is my new Kent Wang suit at long last. Shirt and tie are BB, shoes are AE. Yes, I know I need a shave.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


>


Swell getup there.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

https://imageshack.com/i/14j1vgj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Claybuster

emb1980 said:


> I am going to put this over here because I'd love some feedback and I suspect most folks look at the actual thread I created is a zombie by now...
> 
> Here is my new Kent Wang suit at long last. Shirt and tie are BB, shoes are AE. Yes, I know I need a shave.


Very nice:biggrin:


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> Sweltering heat and humidity persist - no suit, and nothing special. Stennstrom shirt, Brax pants. Marcoliani OTC socks with the Color 8 Aldens making their maiden voyage.


 Digging the shoes:aportnoy:


----------



## Claybuster

Cathayan said:


> A relatively newbie. Had to save a lot of coins for this double breasted navy flannel suit! Hard to find in New Zealand, unfortunately.


Welcome to the forum. Your suit looks great. I agree with Jovan about changing the tie color.


----------



## evan20200

JackKelly - excellent tie!


emb1980 - perfect fit! Are the shoes MCALLISTER Merlot?


----------



## RogerP

emb1980 - that is a really good fit. The trousers are slimmer than I personally prefer, but are certainly not the most extreme example of the current trend. Very sharp look.


----------



## upr_crust

Still hot in NYC, and I've no desire to be suited up - can't wait for this weather to break.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## RogerP

Very smart crusty - and I envy you that option for today. But I have a morning meeting and hot lunch date at a fancy restaurant, so it's a suit for me.

Suit - Sameulsohn half-lined summer performance.
Tie - Zegna
Shirt - Eton
Shoes - Vass
Socks - Brioni


----------



## emb1980

evan20200 said:


> Are the shoes MCALLISTER Merlot?


The very shoes.

Thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## upr_crust

I do not envy your need for a suit today, but you look cool, calm and collected, in addition to dapper, and I hope that will see you through the day, Roger.


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> ^^^ I want that exact tie.


You can buy it from Paul Winston - grenadineties.com. Ask for forest green.
Jovan, Evan - thank you.

Wearing flannel today. Am I crazy? Yes, yes I am. But I too have a hot lunch date. 

Jacket - PRL Corneliani
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Zegna Couture
PS - silk


----------



## MaxBuck

JackKelly said:


> Wearing flannel today. Am I crazy? Yes, yes I am. But I too have a hot lunch date.


I'd guess it will be hot, in flannel.


----------



## JackKelly

MaxBuck said:


> I'd guess it will be hot, in flannel.


You are correct, Sir. High of 94, with a heat index of 105. I am counting on the A/C not failing.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comment crusty, and thanks for the tie info Jack - I trust your lunch was enjoyable.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans

Loving my new Stenson Hat with a small brim. 

Suit - Piattelli
Tie - Louis Vuitton
Shirt - BB
Tie Clip - Thrift store find
Shoes - AE

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claybuster

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> Loving my new Stenson Hat with a small brim.
> 
> Suit - Piattelli
> Tie - Louis Vuitton
> Shirt - BB
> Tie Clip - Thrift store find
> Shoes - AE
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


I like the tie:biggrin:


----------



## Jovan

Nothing too extraordinary today, because I interviewed... and got the job less than an hour later. :smile:

Black Lapel suit
Croft & Barrow shirt
Express tie (back from when they were made in the USA of Italian silk)
Brooks Brothers braces
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## RogerP

Congrats Jovan! No doubt you won the job on the strength of your candidacy, but I'm sure the sharp suit didn't hurt your chances any. Nice.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. Evidently it's rare if anyone even wears a sport coat to interview over here.


----------



## Claybuster

Jovan said:


> Nothing too extraordinary today, because I interviewed... and got the job less than an hour later. :smile:
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Croft & Barrow shirt
> Express tie (back from when they were made in the USA of Italian silk)
> Brooks Brothers braces
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


Looking good and congratulations on your new job:icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

Emb1980 - congratulations on the new suit - looks great, wear it in good health.

Jovan - congratulations on the new job, and you looked quite seriously dressed for the interview.

The weather is at its hottest here in NYC today - 98F/37C today are the predicted highs - so a jacket or a tie is a no-go, but I'm bored with buttondown shirts, hence today's variation.

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers & shoes - BB


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, Congratulations on and best of luck in the new job. FF


----------



## emb1980

Jovan said:


> Nothing too extraordinary today, because I interviewed... and got the job less than an hour later. :smile:
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Croft & Barrow shirt
> Express tie (back from when they were made in the USA of Italian silk)
> Brooks Brothers braces
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


Congratulations!


----------



## Claybuster

upr_crust said:


> Emb1980 - congratulations on the new suit - looks great, wear it in good health.
> 
> Jovan - congratulations on the new job, and you looked quite seriously dressed for the interview.
> 
> The weather is at its hottest here in NYC today - 98F/37C today are the predicted highs - so a jacket or a tie is a no-go, but I'm bored with buttondown shirts, hence today's variation.
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers & shoes - BB


I like the french cuffs. I know there are people who say french cuffs shouldn't be worn without a tie or even without a suit, but I do it especially during hot weather. It gives me a chance to show off my cuff links.


----------



## JackKelly

Claybuster said:


> I like the french cuffs. I know there are people who say french cuffs shouldn't be worn without a tie or even without a suit, but I do it especially during hot weather. It gives me a chance to show off my cuff links.


Yeah, screw those people.  Upr shows you how it's done.


----------



## fishNchips

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> Loving my new Stenson Hat with a small brim.
> 
> Suit - Piattelli
> Tie - Louis Vuitton
> Shirt - BB
> Tie Clip - Thrift store find
> Shoes - AE
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


Love that hat! wish I could pull that off.


----------



## Claybuster

JackKelly said:


> Yeah, screw those people.  Upr shows you how it's done.


:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Scottyb06

Roger - DAMN that looks good - probably your best one yet (at least to my eyes!).


----------



## RogerP

Thank you Scotty.


----------



## ParisGR

very very nice!


----------



## upr_crust

Temperatures are alleged to be returning to seasonal norms, and I am tired of "business casual".

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - JAB (I think - have had them for decades, can't entirely remember)
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Timeless elegance right there.


----------



## MaxBuck

Glen plaid and white linen handkerchief as pocket square ... my kind of outfit. Great look.


----------



## crocto

It's Monday. Still recovering from the weekend.

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Boggi Milano
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Jovan

Crocto, you've learned much since coming here. Overall, it looks well put together.

Some observations though. The suit looks a bit loose on you, jacket length and midsection being the biggest telltales. Sleeves need shortening by a quarter inch. A more moderate spread collar would look better. Something about the high gorge on modern suits paired with a cutaway collar never quite looks right.


Claybuster said:


> Looking good and congratulations on your new job:icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:





upr_crust said:


> Emb1980 - congratulations on the new suit - looks great, wear it in good health.
> 
> Jovan - congratulations on the new job, and you looked quite seriously dressed for the interview.





Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, Congratulations on and best of luck in the new job. FF





emb1980 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks, everyone.



Claybuster said:


> I like the french cuffs. I know there are people who say french cuffs shouldn't be worn without a tie or even without a suit, but I do it especially during hot weather. It gives me a chance to show off my cuff links.


It can especially look nice if the collar has sewn interlining, which harmonizes with the casual look better.


----------



## 3degrees

Complete wardrobe revamping after losing a few pounds (60 total) and a couple of chins. Proposed working outfit for Thursdays networking event: Black Brooks Brothers 346 trousers, Brooks Brothers Sport button down shirt, BB patent leather Cruzon shoes, CK woven leather belt (right now, its the only one that still fits.) Networking and photographing architects, interior designers, etc.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Crocto, you've learned much since coming here. Overall, it looks well put together.
> 
> Some observations though. The suit looks a bit loose on you, jacket length and midsection being the biggest telltales. Sleeves need shortening by a quarter inch. A more moderate spread collar would look better. Something about the high gorge on modern suits paired with a cutaway collar never quite looks right.
> 
> Thanks, everyone.


Congrats on your job! I really like your suit but the cuffs so not for me!

The suit isn't loose at all I swear! This shirt is kind of odd. It's built the way shaver likes his shirt. You can't see but under the sleeve of my jacket there's a decent bit of material but the button is so tight it all bunches up under the suit sleeve.

The collar is crazy spread I agree. I tied the knot better after I cleared my head a bit. I wear a 40S but being 5' 4" I still need them shortened.


----------



## Fatman

3degrees said:


> Complete wardrobe revamping after losing a few pounds (60 total) and a couple of chins. Proposed working outfit for Thursdays networking event: Black Brooks Brothers 346 trousers, Brooks Brothers Sport button down shirt, BB patent leather Cruzon shoes, CK woven leather belt (right now, its the only one that still fits.) Networking and photographing architects, interior designers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Welcome and congratulations on the weight loss.

I am in the same boat as you and my shirt buying is still in need of adjustment. I have, for the first time since high school, switched to a medium shirt. You may want to try a more fitted or even custom shirt size! Congratulations again.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Tuesday, it is predicted to rain in NYC later today, and this is hardly one of my best ensembles. Do forgive me.

Sports jacket & tie - BB
Shirt - LE
Trousers - JAB
Shoes - Mezlan


----------



## drlivingston

Admittedly, not one of my favorite efforts, Sir Crusty. However, considering the impending inclement weather, I think that it is an absolutely appropriate choice. I have a pair of Mezlan split toes and they are impervious to mother nature. All in all, I will give it 1.75 thumbs up (not that my approval is necessary :icon_smile_big. And as always, I remain amazed by your astounding wardrobe. Not just amazed by its quality, but also by its variety. Good job!


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, Looks absolutely fine and quite understandable considering the weather. My only "complaint" is the missing two close-up pictures where one can better see the nuances of the color and texture combinations you do so well. Have a good day, FF


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Admittedly, not one of my favorite efforts, Sir Crusty. However, considering the impending inclement weather, I think that it is an absolutely appropriate choice. I have a pair of Mezlan split toes and they are impervious to mother nature. All in all, I will give it 1.75 thumbs up (not that my approval is necessary :icon_smile_big. And as always, I remain amazed by your astounding wardrobe. Not just amazed by its quality, but also by its variety. Good job!





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, Looks absolutely fine and quite understandable considering the weather. My only "complaint" is the missing two close-up pictures where one can better see the nuances of the color and texture combinations you do so well. Have a good day, FF


Thank you, gentlemen, for the understanding. Tomorrow promises to be a better day, meteorologically and sartorially, and a more complete set of photos should be forthcoming.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for the understanding. Tomorrow promises to be a better day, meteorologically and sartorially, and a more complete set of photos should be forthcoming.


If you get the weather we got yesterday, upr, you'll find oilcloth might have been the better jacket material ...

Stay dry.


----------



## 3degrees

Fatman said:


> Welcome and congratulations on the weight loss.
> 
> I am in the same boat as you and my shirt buying is still in need of adjustment. I have, for the first time since high school, switched to a medium shirt. You may want to try a more fitted or even custom shirt size! Congratulations again.


I agree. This is a traditional fit in large. My old size was an extra large so I didn't want to go too small until I knew my real size. I'm thinking a slim fit will do the trick without being too tight. I couldn't imagine buying a medium but, that may also be an option. Thanks for your support. It feels great to be able to move around like I was able to in my youth, only with a few more pains here and there.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Congrats on your job! I really like your suit but the cuffs so not for me!
> 
> The suit isn't loose at all I swear! This shirt is kind of odd. It's built the way shaver likes his shirt. You can't see but under the sleeve of my jacket there's a decent bit of material but the button is so tight it all bunches up under the suit sleeve.
> 
> The collar is crazy spread I agree. I tied the knot better after I cleared my head a bit. I wear a 40S but being 5' 4" I still need them shortened.


Hm, even if the shirt cuffs are snug against your wrist, they appear the perfect length. I'd still shorten the suit sleeves slightly.

Another reason I'd go with a less severe collar is because of your height. You want to maximize verticality, and cutaway collars are perpendicular with the ground. Go for a medium spread (4" wide).

In consideration of your suit fit problems, have you considered going custom?


----------



## JackKelly

Tried to post yesterday, but iPhone is very finicky. :rolleyes2:

Jacket - BBGF (paired with dark gray Canali trousers)
Shirt - Canali
Tie - RLPL
PS - Marinella


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Hm, even if the shirt cuffs are snug against your wrist, they appear the perfect length. I'd still shorten the suit sleeves slightly.
> 
> Another reason I'd go with a less severe collar is because of your height. You want to maximize verticality, and cutaway collars are perpendicular with the ground. Go for a medium spread (4" wide).
> 
> In consideration of your suit fit problems, have you considered going custom?


I'll have to check my other shirts and see but thanks for the advice.

Right I agree with the collar spread. I had no idea how spread it was. I purchased it in Rome and the guy told me it was a "normal spread". I went with the four-in-hand to try to get vertical-ness. Also my fat face doesn't help either.

I have. My wallet consider it too and said "no". There's a few off the rack jackets that do well for me. I just have to save the money. Charles Tyrwhitt, the JAB Joseph, and the Brooks Brothers Milano & Fitzgerald are all good length wise.


----------



## mattdillon

I hate to be negative cause I think you put some nice combos together....BUT i can't get by your tie knots. To many times just crunched up unevenly below not with no proper dimple. Its a four in hand not that is not meant to be symmetrical but it has to have a single well structured dimple somewhere near the center. I know i see those fancy two dimple 4 in hand knots. But your knots are short from top to bottom and a bit of a mess.

Its as important as the shoes you wear. you can have the nicest well tailored suit with dusty shoes and the whole thing looks like crap. Same thing with a knot on your tie. everything else can be firing on all cylinders but with a botched knot it screams amateur. As men we have a few items only to show panache with a suit. Tie, hankie and shoes. Mess up any one and the rest is ruined.

Not meant as an attack here, as I said you have a good eye for choosing color and texture combos its just that one final touch that makes me bananas. I will admit i am very anal about the holy trinity of a mans flair. Shoes, Tie, Hankie!


----------



## mattdillon

[/URL] screenshot green[/IMG]

putting my money where my mouth is @*sartoriallytactical.

Suit jpress*


----------



## sartoriallytactical

mattdillon said:


> I hate to be negative cause I think you put some nice combos together....BUT i can't get by your tie knots. To many times just crunched up unevenly below not with no proper dimple. Its a four in hand not that is not meant to be symmetrical but it has to have a single well structured dimple somewhere near the center. I know i see those fancy two dimple 4 in hand knots. But your knots are short from top to bottom and a bit of a mess.
> 
> Its as important as the shoes you wear. you can have the nicest well tailored suit with dusty shoes and the whole thing looks like crap. Same thing with a knot on your tie. everything else can be firing on all cylinders but with a botched knot it screams amateur. As men we have a few items only to show panache with a suit. Tie, hankie and shoes. Mess up any one and the rest is ruined.
> 
> Not meant as an attack here, as I said you have a good eye for choosing color and texture combos its just that one final touch that makes me bananas. I will admit i am very anal about the holy trinity of a mans flair. Shoes, Tie, Hankie!


Sometimes it's the angle of the shot that creates the appearance of a sloppy knot. I don't prep for the shots, I just snap them where I am, so what you're seeing is what I'm really walking around wearing as it is, so sometimes the knot might be sloppy. I started wearing a tie almost every day when I was sixteen years old, save for the seven years of college and law school, and for the last twenty years I've worn a tie almost every weekday, and frankly sometimes I just don't care as much as some observers.


----------



## loarbmhs

I think Sartoriallytactical's ties look just fine. What I have a problem with is your spelling:

"To many times" should be "Too many times".

"i" should be "I".

"not" should be "knot".

"Its" should be "It's".

"Mans" should be "Man's".

You go to town on clothing details of Sartorially that make you go bananas; I feel the same way about grammar and basic punctuation.



mattdillon said:


> I hate to be negative cause I think you put some nice combos together....BUT i can't get by your tie knots. To many times just crunched up unevenly below not with no proper dimple. Its a four in hand not that is not meant to be symmetrical but it has to have a single well structured dimple somewhere near the center. I know i see those fancy two dimple 4 in hand knots. But your knots are short from top to bottom and a bit of a mess.
> 
> Its as important as the shoes you wear. you can have the nicest well tailored suit with dusty shoes and the whole thing looks like crap. Same thing with a knot on your tie. everything else can be firing on all cylinders but with a botched knot it screams amateur. As men we have a few items only to show panache with a suit. Tie, hankie and shoes. Mess up any one and the rest is ruined.
> 
> Not meant as an attack here, as I said you have a good eye for choosing color and texture combos its just that one final touch that makes me bananas. I will admit i am very anal about the holy trinity of a mans flair. Shoes, Tie, Hankie!


----------



## sskim3

Business casual in Boston for a business trip.

Ted baker charcoal jacket
Calvin Klein checkered shirt
Levi's white chino
John varvatos sand suede shoes

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Fatman

Upper,

do you adjust your shoes to the rain in NYC? If so, Danite or rubber sole? Or, do you not have much outdoor walking in the city? thanks


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire illustrates the dangers of having not worn something for a long time. I've not worn today's trousers for quite a while, and, in the interim, my legs appear to have shrunk - the trousers are a bit too long. Yet another task for my tailor . . .

Blazer, shirt, tie, and trousers - BB
PS - PRL
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> Upper,
> 
> do you adjust your shoes to the rain in NYC? If so, Danite or rubber sole? Or, do you not have much outdoor walking in the city? thanks


I tend to wear my older or less expensive shoes on rainy days. I would wear Danite, save for the fact that most of my Danite soled shoes are also suede, and suede and rain don't mix well. As it is, I don't walk all that far in the city on rainy days, normally - 3 blocks to the subway from my apartment, 2 blocks from the subway to my office. In extreme cases, I have resorted to Totes.


----------



## crocto

It's not longer a billion degrees in the Northeast. But I did teach till 10pm last night so I wrinkled I am.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie & PS: JAB


----------



## mattdillon

loarbmhs said:


> I think Sartoriallytactical's ties look just fine. What I have a problem with is your spelling:
> 
> "To many times" should be "Too many times".
> 
> "i" should be "I".
> 
> "not" should be "knot".
> 
> "Its" should be "It's".
> 
> "Mans" should be "Man's".
> 
> You go to town on clothing details of Sartorially that make you go bananas; I feel the same way about grammar and basic punctuation.


Now that's an attack. Nice work. You told me!

Don't think he needed defending by attacking me though.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I don't own any blazers, beige trousers or bow ties. Mostly because I can't pull any of those off. I am in awe of your latest attire, how you can manage pieces I could not fathom wearing and look great in the process. I commend you on your continuing sartorial excellence.

As for myself, I am having fun in my last class of the summer semester...


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, the blazer/tan trouser/bow tie combo is one particular (or peculiar) to WASPs of the Eastern Seaboard of the US (or those who would be WASP). If clothing is tribal, then with yesterday's attire I returned to my native roots. For you to attempt to affect such a look would be silly - you'd be speaking a visual language at odds with your personality, certainly - but thank you for your kind words in any case. I would not wear a three-piece suit without a tie, but you look perfectly natural doing so - something you can do that I cannot (or cannot with the same verve).

The weather is overcast, but relatively cool here in NYC, and Brooks Brothers finally came through with a couple more of my MTM shirts, so, in the spirit of "one must play with one's new toys immediately upon receipt", here's today's attire.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via De Natale, NYC
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## drlivingston

Words fail me, Sir Crusty... Simply awesome... That is a masters class in attire.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr, do you have your collars made with pinholes prepared, or do you just suck it up and drive the pin right through the fabric? Can't tell from the photos ...


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Words fail me, Sir Crusty... Simply awesome... That is a masters class in attire.


Thank you (he says modestly, casts down his eyes and blushes . . .  )


MaxBuck said:


> upr, do you have your collars made with pinholes prepared, or do you just suck it up and drive the pin right through the fabric? Can't tell from the photos ...


The shirt has eyelet holes sewn into the collar - that was rather the point in having this particular order of MTM shirts made, since eyelet collar shirts with French/double cuffs are impossible to find RTW.


----------



## crocto

The car said it was a mere 68 degrees today. A nice break.

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Calvin Klein


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and with temperatures rising (and humidity), I've reverted to pincord.

Suit - Haspel
Shirt & tie - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## sskim3

Upr, I love the classic look very summery for the stupid NYC summer weather. Looking sharp on a Friday! Love your outfits.


----------



## Jovan

crocto: That spread definitely looks better on you. Kind of a "Londoner" collar, I think? Wear a darker tie with a pink shirt, though. With white it wouldn't be a problem, but there's not enough contrast in this case. May be a little old school in thinking, but a tie darker than the shirt always looks best.


----------



## RogerP

Navy and Greys today:

Blazer - Samuelsohn MTM
Trousers - Samuelsohn
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Rosen 
PS - Drakes
Shoos - Carmina navy shell.


----------



## Jovan

Very smart. I'm glad you've rid yourself of the Windsor affliction. :deadhorse-a:


----------



## TSWalker

Jovan said:


> Very smart. I'm glad you've rid yourself of the Windsor affliction.


That's no way to talk about a newborn baby!


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Very smart. I'm glad you've rid yourself of the Windsor affliction. :deadhorse-a:


Thank you sir. It's far more often a Pratt than a Windsor, but in any event I'm giving the four-in-hand a bit more play these days.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, you've had another nice week: today is perfect summer and yesterday was just perfect (with the double monk shoe, criss-cross sock and pinstripe suit combination being individual style at its best). That said, my goal is to encourage you to try a lighter color sock (a textured pale grey or washed-out light blue pair) and white or light tan bucks or wingtips (Alden makes a great pair) with your seersucker or pincord suits as I think it will tap an already awesome outfit up a notch. That said, the red socks echoing the bow tie look great. Have a good weekend.


----------



## crocto

Another nice day.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Michael Kors
Tie: Perry Ellis


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Upr, I love the classic look very summery for the stupid NYC summer weather. Looking sharp on a Friday! Love your outfits.





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, you've had another nice week: today is perfect summer and yesterday was just perfect (with the double monk shoe, criss-cross sock and pinstripe suit combination being individual style at its best). That said, my goal is to encourage you to try a lighter color sock (a textured pale grey or washed-out light blue pair) and white or light tan bucks or wingtips (Alden makes a great pair) with your seersucker or pincord suits as I think it will tap an already awesome outfit up a notch. That said, the red socks echoing the bow tie look great. Have a good weekend.


Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments. As it is, I am becoming less enchanted with the jacket of today's suit, as I find the shoulder padding to be excessive (though I do like the fact that it is side-vented). For you, FF, I will endeavor to wear lighter grey or blue socks with bucks when next I wear seersucker or pincord, though I did think that today's red color was fun with today's bow tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, while the suit looks great on you, I hear you on the shoulder blades. I bought the J.Crew Ludlow seersucker suit a few years ago (when they were not as Tom Brown slim as they are today) and really like it as it has almost no padding, is a blue grey seersucker (my favorite as the grey turns the volume down) and felt and looked to me to be a better quality than BBs version. But again, I think J.Crew has made them more Tom Brown like now.


----------



## upr_crust

My BB seersucker suit is a Fitzgerald, and the shoulder padding is quite acceptable, IMHO - better than today's Haspel, and miles better than the seersuckers from JAB, which are very heavily padded (to the point of absurdity - but that seems to be the mode for JAB's suits in general, save for their more modern cuts, i.e. Joseph). My JAB's I "de-accessioned" (gave to charity) earlier this summer, after acquiring the Fitzgerald.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan, for what it's worth, I've always heard Londoner as synonymous with cutaway.

Here's me on Thursday, trying out a collar pin. Feedback is, as always, invited.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan, for what it's worth, I've always heard Londoner as synonymous with cutaway.
> 
> Here's me on Thursday, trying out a collar pin. Feedback is, as always, invited.


Is that pin in backwards? Something is wrong here.


----------



## Shaver

loarbmhs said:


> I think Sartoriallytactical's ties look just fine. What I have a problem with is your spelling:
> 
> "To many times" should be "Too many times".
> 
> "i" should be "I".
> 
> "not" should be "knot".
> 
> "Its" should be "It's".
> 
> "Mans" should be "Man's".
> 
> You go to town on clothing details of Sartorially that make you go bananas; I feel the same way about grammar and basic punctuation.


Grammar Nazis; there's always one.

This one constructs his own sentences almost entirely from clichés, which is engagingly novel given the idiom. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan, for what it's worth, I've always heard Londoner as synonymous with cutaway.
> 
> Here's me on Thursday, trying out a collar pin. Feedback is, as always, invited.


Y/R, feedback as invited is now in attendance. Those style of collar pins are silly. Sorry, but there we have it.

No doubt the double monk brigade will be along any moment to convince me of my error............ :tongue2:


----------



## Bjorn

Shaver said:


> Y/R, feedback as invited is now in attendance. Those style of collar pins are silly. Sorry, but there we have it.
> 
> No doubt the double monk brigade will be along any moment to convince me of my error............ :tongue2:


Ta-tara-tara! Double monk brigade to the rescue!

Eh, but no, that looks rather silly. Could come in handy if your pants split apart but other than that, nope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bjorn, I think it would actually come in very handy to hold together a kilt.

This was mostly proof-of-concept, I guess -- seeing if I like a fastened collar enough to buy a real collar pin. I do, and I guess I will. I don't reckon I'll use this pin again, since it's ungainly and asymmetrical.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Y/R, feedback as invited is now in attendance. Those style of collar pins are silly. Sorry, but there we have it.
> 
> No doubt the double monk brigade will be along any moment to convince me of my error............ :tongue2:


Something is off on that collar pin. The catch-end seems dsiproportionately large. I have several collar pins like this one, both vintage and new, and I just went and looked at them and none of them have the proportions of YRR's. In mine, the catch end is about the same size as the pivot end (I have no idea what the ends are really called). Also, both ends are smaller than YRR's. With the right proportions, the pin nearly disappears and the result is the collar looks properly pinched or dimpled and the tie neat and "popped." Now that I look at it again, the length of the YRR's collar pin looks too long as it isn't pinching the collar in nor lifting the tie out. YRR - I am not picking on you as, believe me, I have many, many mistakes in my wardrobe, but I think you might need to find a smaller collar pin (smaller both in length and in the size of the ends) - you can find many reasonably priced ones on Ebay. Don't give up on the collar pin: when it works, it enhances the tie knot-collar interaction and gives your outfit an improved look that, while others might not know why exactly, they will say, "he knows how to dress."


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thank you for the feedback, Fading Fast. It's not really a proper collar pin. It's a blanket/kilt pin, which is, as I have found, not an acceptable substitute. This one is pinching the collar and lifting the knot more than it seems to be. I'm not giving up on the pin, but I'm giving up on using this pin as one.

Here's today, after a long day. I promise my trousers were less wrinkled and my hair was better combed when I got dressed.


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> crocto: That spread definitely looks better on you. Kind of a "Londoner" collar, I think? Wear a darker tie with a pink shirt, though. With white it wouldn't be a problem, but there's not enough contrast in this case. May be a little old school in thinking, but a tie darker than the shirt always looks best.


It looked a little better in natural light. The shirt is pale enough pink but I see where the white in the tie could be a problem. I currently only have 2 spread collar shirts. I'll try to wear the other spread later this week. It's a bit more normal.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you for the feedback, Fading Fast. It's not really a proper collar pin. It's a blanket/kilt pin, which is, as I have found, not an acceptable substitute.


Yeah, the pin is just too big.


----------



## Fading Fast

YRR, this is a link to a real collar pin on Ebay. For about $16, you can try one out (2" should be right) and, then, if you like it, you could consider investing in a better quality or vintage pin. 



If you do, let us know how it works out. Good luck.


----------



## upr_crust

Today is the debut of yet another MTM shirt from Brooks, which I've combined with a suit from Paul Stuart which I've not worn in a year - well overdue its airing.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Brooks MTM
Tie & collar pin - BB
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Fatman

upr_crust said:


> Today is the debut of yet another MTM shirt from Brooks, which I've combined with a suit from Paul Stuart which I've not worn in a year - well overdue its airing.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Brooks MTM
> Tie & collar pin - BB
> Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


Home Run to start the week!


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, love the herringbone pattern in the MTM shirt (nicely done). Very Cary Grant outfit overall - timeless elegance.


----------



## MaxBuck

Fatman said:


> Home Run to start the week!


Much like Derek Jeter, upr has knocked the first pitch out of the park. Great outfit! And like everyone else, I think the herringbone looks terrific.


----------



## crocto

So upr inspired me to wear probably the first real suit I ever owned. I got this when I was 18 (29 now) and it still fits. Except the sleeves are too long.

Suit: Calvin Klein
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - that looks very smart, save for the somewhat festive belt.

crusty - that outfit is representative of your typical excellence. I'm not a fan of that collar pin, but it's a small thing (literally and figuratively) and entirely a matter of personal preference. The cufflinks are outstanding.

crocto - after 11 years you certainly have your money's worth from that suit. In addition to the sleeves, a touch of waist suppression wouldn't go amiss. I like the choice of a plain white PS here, instead of the predictable matchy red.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - that looks very smart, save for the somewhat festive belt.


Thank you. I felt this rig needed a punchy square, but if the square was the only bold thing, it would look out of place. The belt is in the same colors as the square, so it ties things together.


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, I am a confirmed pinstripe whore, and your 7/25 and today's outfits set my heart aflutter. :biggrin: 
Having spent the past 5 days in your fair city, and feeling somewhat bedraggled, this is all I have to offer.

Jacket - Burberry's
Shirt - Hickey Freeman
Tie - Luciano Barbera
PS - Marinella


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> Home Run to start the week!





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, love the herringbone pattern in the MTM shirt (nicely done). Very Cary Grant outfit overall - timeless elegance.





MaxBuck said:


> Much like Derek Jeter, upr has knocked the first pitch out of the park. Great outfit! And like everyone else, I think the herringbone looks terrific.





crocto said:


> So upr inspired me to wear probably the first real suit I ever owned. I got this when I was 18 (29 now) and it still fits. Except the sleeves are too long.





RogerP said:


> crusty - that outfit is representative of your typical excellence. I'm not a fan of that collar pin, but it's a small thing (literally and figuratively) and entirely a matter of personal preference. The cufflinks are outstanding.





JackKelly said:


> Upr, I am a confirmed pinstripe whore, and your 7/25 and today's outfits set my heart aflutter. :biggrin:


Thank you all, gentlemen. Today's shirt was originally made up with herringbone fabric white collar and cuffs, an effect that I didn't like at all, hence the delay in having the collar and cuffs switched to a flat-woven fabric. The collar pin is something of an affectation of mine, but I think that it suits me, though I understand that it may not be to everyone's taste, Roger. I do have one or two of the "screwball" type collar pins, but they are too fiddly by far for me to negotiate in the early morning hours, hence the safety-pin style. JackK - glad that you liked Thursday's and today's suits - they happen to be two of my more favorites in lighter weight fabrics.


----------



## sskim3

Trying a pocket square for the first time. Went conservative, will try different folds next time.

Hart Schaffner Marx navy pinstripe suit
Perry Ellis gray shirt
Original Penguin tie
JAB silk pink pocket square
Allen Edmonds La Salle in chili


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sskim3 said:


> Trying a pocket square for the first time. Went conservative, will try different folds next time.
> 
> Hart Schaffner Marx navy pinstripe suit
> Perry Ellis gray shirt
> Original Penguin tie
> JAB silk pink pocket square
> Allen Edmonds La Salle in chili


Don't try different folds. The way to wear a silk square is in a plain puff, in either an off-white solid or some kind of pattern. I have a brown solid and a navy solid, too, but I don't wear them. Colors like that, in solids, are a little too "junior prom."

I also think the shoes are a little light for the suit. That shirt collar is a little small, and I'm really _not_ into solid gray shirts.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> crocto - after 11 years you certainly have your money's worth from that suit. In addition to the sleeves, a touch of waist suppression wouldn't go amiss. I like the choice of a plain white PS here, instead of the predictable matchy red.


Like upr said if you don't wear stuff for a long time it winds up having to go to the tailor! I don't really own a red pocket square so being matchy wasn't an issue but thanks for the tip and I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## adoucett

Re-post from Trad forum, for all the fashion experts!

Looking for feedback and pairing suggestions on this jacket I acquired today (thrift). 

It's a "Oscar De La Renta" which is a label I'm unfamiliar with, but I could not resist the feel of the fabric, which is a silk/wool blend. It has a soft luster in a brilliant color that I don't see on my other jackets. 
I usually stick with rather Americanized outfits, but I was considering putting together a more Italian ensemble for possible date nights in the future  

I realize the white shirt and light trousers aren't the best compliments...so just focus on the upper half if you would...
I was also thinking of trying a shirt with more of a pattern.

what would you wear?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Oscar De La Renta is a pretty well-known women's wear designer. I bet what you have is a licensed article -- somebody making a quick buck by slapping a famous name onto a jacket -- most of the non-_Rive Gauche_ YSL menswear, and pretty much all the Pierre Cardin we'll find is the same kind of deal. I have a Pierre Cardin silk tweed jacket which was made in the USA, same kind of deal. Mine's fused, unvented, and low gorged, but there are worse problems to have.

Yours looks pretty good. A little more waist suppression would be my preference, but you dress more Ivy than I do. Is it a solid navy? If so, then you know what to do with it. You could try treating it as something a little more slick than the standard -- gray wool trou, spread collar shirt (nothing wrong with white), maybe a foulard tie instead of a repp. I'd wear bit loafers, but then again, I'd wear bit loafers (might make a pair my primary black shoes unless I get some sense knocked in to me).


----------



## adoucett

I would agree that it's not the "real deal". Made in Columbia but I don't need everything I wear to be super-expensive necessarily. What I do love is the raw silk feel, didn't see anything like that in the Brooks Brothers store I also traveled to today.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> I would agree that it's not the "real deal". Made in Columbia but I don't need everything I wear to be super-expensive necessarily. What I do love is the raw silk feel, didn't see anything like that in the Brooks Brothers store I also traveled to today.


Given my budget, I need everything to be as cheap as it can be without being distractingly bad. In the last two fits I posted, there were two or three items that I bought new at prices that were roughly 10%-20% of the cost of a decent new one. Clothing-wise, I'm in a phase were I can be thankful for what I've got, and make do with it as best I can.

There's not nearly the selection of silk jacketings today that they seems to have been. I'm a fan of them, personally. They are to tweed as wheat ale is to Guinness -- a lighter, more summer-y choice.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's suit, according to the dry cleaner's tags on it, I've not worn since March 2012. I thought that it was high time that I did, though the suit is a bit loose for my current shape and size. Today's tie is new, a bit of end-of-sale madness from Bergdorf's.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, the good, the not good and, then, the good again. The good: the combination and quality look top notch (right down to the shoes and socks), the not good - as you pointed out: the suit is a bit loose on you (especially when you look at the well-tailored fit of yesterday's), the good again: it is loose for the right reason, i.e., you are in better shape.


----------



## Spex

OK, first time posting in this thread, since joining last November. You guys have all been a huge help to us style newbies, and the honest feedback here is simply fantastic.

Here's what I threw on this afternoon to meet a friend for lunch who I know would be "suited up". I thought it looked pretty good but now that I see the photos (apologies, I didn't really have enough light, nor anyone to help take the photos) I can definitely see some areas for improvement. Here's my 2 cents, and then feel free to add your brutally honest feedback and/or suggestions.

1. I really like the jacket material. Hard to tell from the photos but it's a light blue linen/cotton material, unlined, great for the summer. I think the sleeves could be shortened, but my main issue with this jacket is the button stance. It's a 2 button, but the higher button seems way too high. Buttoning the bottom button seems to feel like the natural button to close, but then simply appears odd, as no one does that. Also I understand that this jacket is shorter than classically accepted. Finally, I almost feel as if there could be some waist suppression done. Not sure if that's the solution, as there is some pulling happening when the upper button is closed, however the chest is too large and bulges out. Is there anything that could be done to correct this as well as the button stance?

2. These pants were fairly baggy before bringing them to the tailor. I like what they did with the legs, although probably too tight for the average AAAC member. There's some weird bunching happening in the crotch area. Even though I'm fairly slim, having had a fairly active summer my waist is even slimmer (I know, a terrible thing to happen!). Some of my pants are now probably at least a size too large and I find that this type of bunching happens when belted.

3. Although I like pocket squares, I actually don't have any proper ones. I threw in this indigo bandana, which I quite liked the look of! I'd do it again!

4. The shoes...I'll keep them, although my last two shoe purchases were less pointy, less Italian looking AEs.

I received a few comments and looks today. It was somewhat warm, but even with the jacket on this didn't feel very hot thanks to the materials.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not a bad rig, Spex. I'll be tough, because you're showing enough potential that you deserve it.

You're unintentionally demonstrating the collision of fashion's low rises and high buttoning points. They don't need to line up at your waist, as they did in the '30s and '40s, but right now, (ballpark numbers here, based on the guess that your natural waist is right around the bottom jacket button) your waistband is like 2.5 inches below your waist and your button is 2.5 inches above it. The last picture I posted shows about the largest gap I'd be happy with -- a buttoning point an inch or two above my waist, and a trouser rise about an inch below it. Even then, if I were more chooser than beggar, I'd have a longer rise. I own trousers with a rise as low as yours, and I find they don't stay up, so I have to belt them quite a bit.

The jacket is also a little short in the body. If the length came down, bringing the button stance with it, you might be set. The length is why buttoning the the bottom button doesn't seem right. The chest is _not_ bulging out because it's too tight. Next chance you get, put on a jacket a size large for you, and one a size small for you. The small one will bulge, as you're describing, and the large one will drape, in folds next to the armhole. Drape is the answer to your issue with the waist suppression. A little extra room in the chest "fakes" a larger chest-to-waist ratio, and if the fit across the shoulders and at the waist is right, it doesn't look too big.

I know I was trying on new jackets today, and I found quite a few that I would have happily worn in a 38L -- and as a 36 R, that's ridiculous. I've also purchased some "slim fit" 38Rs that need a little tapering, but which fit better in the chest than the same model in a 36.

The shoes need a polish, and I don't like the last and the sole edge.

In terms of the materials you chose to work with, I think you did very well. The colors, textures, and patterns all work well.


----------



## Spex

I think your comments are for the most part spot on YRR. I think the issue I have with jackets (and, yes in this case the cut of the jacket itself is a big part of the problem) generally is that a 38 fits great in the shoulders, but is generally too short lengthwise in the body and sleeves. Some 40s work everywhere except the shoulders. At 6'2" I probably should be looking for a Long, but 38L is near impossible to find. Someday I'd like to go custom, though.

At some point I'll get some photos of me in one of my suits. For some reason I think the sizing worked out really well with them.

Until next time...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Remember that shoulder fit is visual. If the shoulders look okay, but are a little extended, that doesn't mean they don't fit. If you can look in the mirror quite closely and not see anything wrong with how the shoulders look, then they fit -- the relationship between the sleevehead and your shoulder is flexible.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Spex:

I like the composition. The jacket fit, as noted, needs work.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be pleasant this week in NYC, and I continue to dress accordingly.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## JackKelly

Upr - OMG today's tie. I didn't know BB had it in them. :biggrin:

Jacket - Paul Stuart custom
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Tie - Sartoria Gemmati
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## JackKelly

Spex said:


> OK, first time posting in this thread, since joining last November. You guys have all been a huge help to us style newbies, and the honest feedback here is simply fantastic.
> 
> ................................................
> I received a few comments and looks today. It was somewhat warm, but even with the jacket on this didn't feel very hot thanks to the materials.


Spex, the overall look is quite pleasing. What I have to say in more on the order of nitpicking - good job though.
You need to show a little shirt cuff. I can't quite tell whether your jacket sleeve is too long (I think it might be) or if you need to wear longer sleeves.
The trouser waist is much too low.
I don't like how the jacket front comes apart below the top button. It doesn't appear to be too small for you - just the way it's cut I suppose.
Love the pocket square - good instinct there.
Shoes and socks are killer.
Love the jacket material and color.
Overall, everything coordinates very well. I'm not surprised you received positive comments. Please post more when you feel like it.

Jack


----------



## crocto

Went with the button-down collar today to see if I like it.

Suit: JAB
Shirt: J-Crew
Tie PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## upr_crust

JackKelly said:


> Upr - OMG today's tie. I didn't know BB had it in them.


I hope that's OMG in a good way :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

You're not doing that look too badly, Crocto, but I think that shirt would be more at home with a tan suit, or some kind of sportcoat. The collar is a touch short for a tie. The colors work together well.

Here's my policy on pocket squares: I don't wear the same ground color as my tie or my jacket, and I don't wear the same pattern in a square that I'm wearing elsewhere -- so no paisley squares with paisley ties, and I'll only very rarely pair a neat print/medallion square with a neat square. Now, although what you have is far too matchy to appeal to my sensibility, or for me to be comfortable in it, the two versions of the same pattern in the same colors with such a different scale is kind of a funny little sartorial joke. It has a certain silliness about it which appeals to me.

JackKelly, I really like that last rig (I like most of what you wear, but that especially). May I ask what color the stripe in the shirt is?


----------



## JackKelly

Upr - yes, of course my comment was meant to be positive. :biggrin: That color blue in a BB tie surprises and delights me.

Youthful - Thanks very much. The stripe in the shirt is a navy blue - to match the suit color, natch.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

JackKelly said:


> Upr - yes, of course my comment was meant to be positive. :biggrin: That color blue in a BB tie surprises and delights me.
> 
> Youthful - Thanks very much. The stripe in the shirt is a navy blue - to match the suit color, natch.


That's cool. It almost looked dark green -- which would have been a really bold choice.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Went with the button-down collar today to see if I like it.
> 
> Suit: JAB
> Shirt: J-Crew
> Tie PS: Black Brown 1826


Agree with the others, but want to add: Divest yourself of the Windsor knot affliction, especially with button-down collars. Get yourself a pinpoint button-down shirt in white and/or blue from Brooks Brothers, it'll work much better with a suit.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You're not doing that look too badly, Crocto, but I think that shirt would be more at home with a tan suit, or some kind of sportcoat. The collar is a touch short for a tie. The colors work together well.
> 
> Here's my policy on pocket squares: I don't wear the same ground color as my tie or my jacket, and I don't wear the same pattern in a square that I'm wearing elsewhere -- so no paisley squares with paisley ties, and I'll only very rarely pair a neat print/medallion square with a neat square. Now, although what you have is far too matchy to appeal to my sensibility, or for me to be comfortable in it, the two versions of the same pattern in the same colors with such a different scale is kind of a funny little sartorial joke. It has a certain silliness about it which appeals to me.


I figured that the difference in the pattern size would work OK. Honestly, I didn't want to do a plain white because I thought with the solid tie and solid suit it'd be too, well, solid! The shirt is just a J-Crew medium casual shirt that I tried to dress up a bit. I probably won't do it again. I totally agree with you on the tan suit though. Thanks!



Jovan said:


> Agree with the others, but want to add: Divest yourself of the Windsor knot affliction, especially with button-down collars. Get yourself a pinpoint button-down shirt in white and/or blue from Brooks Brothers, it'll work much better with a suit.


This is literally my first time wearing a button-down collar with a tie. I like how it looks but probably not enough to do it again. Technically, it's a half-Windsor. I'll do a four-in-hand tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, the good, the not good and, then, the good again. The good: the combination and quality look top notch (right down to the shoes and socks), the not good - as you pointed out: the suit is a bit loose on you (especially when you look at the well-tailored fit of yesterday's), the good again: it is loose for the right reason, i.e., you are in better shape.


You'll be happy to know that the suit in question was taken to my alterations tailor yesterday, and will be refitted in about three weeks' time (he's going on vacation the end of this week, for better or worse). From the pinning job that he did, the jacket will look vastly different (and better) than in Tuesday's photos. I will have to do a "before and after" posting when I get the suit back from alterations.


----------



## upr_crust

As it is now August, pincord is in prime season, and as it is predicted to rain later today, rumpled pincord, in need of the ministrations of a dry cleaner, is a perfect choice for the day.

Suit - Haspel
Shirt - Allen Solly
Tie - no brand name - picked up at a local discounter for under $10
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Zegna
Shirt - Brioni
Tie - Tie Bar
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## rauljoe766

Cool....Polo is a great brand of shoes..


----------



## crocto

I did a four-in-hand as asked. I feel very upry (crusty?) today with the plain blue shirt and pinstripe suit. Obviously, upr's style and quality of clothing is significantly greater than mine!

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## JackKelly

Crocto - no complaints here on the overall look - it's awesome. But, please learn now to dimple your ties. It will improve the look significantly.


----------



## crocto

JackKelly said:


> Crocto - no complaints here on the overall look - it's awesome. But, please learn now to dimple your ties. It will improve the look significantly.


Thank you! I'm trying but I suck at tying four-in-hands.


----------



## ledfortr

crocto said:


> Thank you! I'm trying but I suck at tying four-in-hands.


It's an art.


----------



## RogerP

Casual look from earlier this week.

Jacket - Jack Victor
Shirt - Rosen store brand.
Pants - Brax
Boots - Carmina


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a hat without looking like a fool. Don't know if I've succeeded or not on that count, but today's attire is a slight variant on what I wore to the Frick Garden Party some two weeks ago, which at least garnered me the attention of two out of the five photographers at the event.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Hat - Christy's via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## mcarthur

RogerP said:


> Casual look from earlier this week.
> 
> Jacket - Jack Victor
> Shirt - Rosen store brand.
> Pants - Brax
> Boots - Carmina


nephew,
looking good


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a hat without looking like a fool. Don't know if I've succeeded or not on that count, but today's attire is a slight variant on what I wore to the Frick Garden Party some two weeks ago, which at least garnered me the attention of two out of the five photographers at the event.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - C & J Maltons
> Hat - Christy's via Thomas Farthing, London


nephew,
looking well from head to toe


----------



## JackKelly

Casual Friday:
Jacket - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (BBGF)
Shirt - Cifonelli
PS - silk


----------



## sskim3

I am loving the jacket, rogerp


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a hat without looking like a fool. Don't know if I've succeeded or not on that count, but today's attire is a slight variant on what I wore to the Frick Garden Party some two weeks ago, which at least garnered me the attention of two out of the five photographers at the event.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - C & J Maltons
> Hat - Christy's via Thomas Farthing, London


If anyone asks you detailed questions about "In Cold Blood," upr, you have my permission to bust them upside their head. (The risk any glasses-wearing man runs by wearing that hat.)

Also, even if you don't smoke, a nice Romeo y Julieta Churchill would make a great accessory for that outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

JackKelly said:


> Casual Friday:
> Jacket - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (BBGF)
> Shirt - Cifonelli
> PS - silk
> 
> View attachment 8479


looking good


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> If anyone asks you detailed questions about "In Cold Blood," upr, you have my permission to bust them upside their head. (The risk any glasses-wearing man runs by wearing that hat.)
> 
> Also, even if you don't smoke, a nice Romeo y Julieta Churchill would make a great accessory for that outfit.


Trust me, I don't whine in a deep Southern accent, and am significantly taller than the late Mr. Capote, and if anyone does try to invoke his memory in comparison with my attire for today, large blunt objects will be wielded until the verbiage is taken back.

Image-wise, I am sure that an expensive cigar would make an appealing accessory, but I loathe cigar smoke, and smoking in general.


----------



## LordSmoke

Not the usual suit-and-tie thing, but...

Suit: Paul Fredrick Silk and Linen
Shirt: Caribbean
Shoes: AE McAllisters (walnut)
Belt: AE Manistee (walnut)


----------



## Fatman

LordSmoke said:


> Not the usual suit-and-tie thing, but...
> 
> Suit: Paul Fredrick Silk and Linen
> Shirt: Caribbean
> Shoes: AE McAllisters (walnut)
> Belt: AE Manistee (walnut)


You look great; relaxed and better than 95% of the men where I live!


----------



## drlivingston

Fatman said:


> You look great; relaxed and better than 95% of the men where I live!


I don't suppose you see too many of these outfits in Maine... :cool2:
I like it, LordSmoke. It has a nice Sonny Crockett vibe while maintaining a modicum of sartorial decorum.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents.


----------



## jebarne

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a hat without looking like a fool. Don't know if I've succeeded or not on that count, but today's attire is a slight variant on what I wore to the Frick Garden Party some two weeks ago, which at least garnered me the attention of two out of the five photographers at the event.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - C & J Maltons
> Hat - Christy's via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Mr Crust.
> 
> Love the outfit.
> 
> Having grown up in Wilmington, NC in the 70s, if you were to replace the shoes with white lace-up suede or white suede top-siders, you would have qualified for admittance to the NC bar based on your attire alone.
> 
> I'm happy to see the look done so well, upgraded and well-fitted as yours always is.


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Trust me, I don't whine in a deep Southern accent, and am significantly taller than the late Mr. Capote, and if anyone does try to invoke his memory in comparison with my attire for today, large blunt objects will be wielded until the verbiage is taken back.
> 
> Image-wise, I am sure that an expensive cigar would make an appealing accessory, but I loathe cigar smoke, and smoking in general.


Perfect dress for summer!

Great hat! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

jebarne said:


> Mr Crust.
> 
> Love the outfit.
> 
> Having grown up in Wilmington, NC in the 70s, if you were to replace the shoes with white lace-up suede or white suede top-siders, you would have qualified for admittance to the NC bar based on your attire alone.
> 
> I'm happy to see the look done so well, upgraded and well-fitted as yours always is.





Flanderian said:


> Perfect dress for summer!
> 
> Great hat! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, gentlemen. If I ever need to masquerade as a lawyer in North Carolina in the summer, I now know what to wear .

Ironically, the hat was bought in London on a cold, rainy day, quite by chance - an extra-long wait to see the Pompeii exhibition at the British Museum, and the hankering for a snack led me to Museum St., Thomas Farthing, and the hat that you see today.


----------



## LordSmoke

Fatman said:


> You look great; relaxed and better than 95% of the men where I live!





drlivingston said:


> I don't suppose you see too many of these outfits in Maine...
> I like it, LordSmoke. It has a nice Sonny Crockett vibe while maintaining a modicum of sartorial decorum.


Thanks, guys. Despite growing up in a decidedly non-suit environment, I always had an attraction to those guys in the old movies in the tropics or desert with their rumpled light-colored suits. I generally wear suits when I lecture, but Fridays are "nice tropical shirt day". A minor morning meeting was just an excuse to get dressed. :smile:

Today I wore the most expensive, MTM rig in my closet.
Classic, old-school...in the middle-ages sense...










Tam and gown: Herff Jones
Hood: vintage (20 years ago this spring)
Shoes: AE Harrisons (public debut)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. If I ever need to masquerade as a lawyer in North Carolina in the summer, I now know what to wear .
> 
> Ironically, the hat was bought in London on a cold, rainy day, quite by chance - an extra-long wait to see the Pompeii exhibition at the British Museum, and the hankering for a snack led me to Museum St., Thomas Farthing, and the hat that you see today.


I just watched, via Netflix, "Pompeii: Back form the Dead" (a 2011 Discovery Channel documentary) and highly recommend it if Pompeii interests you as there seemed to be some real new information (new to me since I hadn't seen this when it came out in 2011) in it.


----------



## Fatman

Fading Fast said:


> I just watched, via Netflix, "Pompeii: Back form the Dead" (a 2011 Discovery Channel documentary) and highly recommend it if Pompeii interests you as there seemed to be some real new information (new to me since I hadn't seen this when it came out in 2011) in it.


How broadly fascinating is this forum!


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> I did a four-in-hand as asked. I feel very upry (crusty?) today with the plain blue shirt and pinstripe suit. Obviously, upr's style and quality of clothing is significantly greater than mine!
> 
> Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


Well crocto I think you could do a lot worse for yourself than take great note of what the esteemed Mr Upr says and/or does. edit add: Whether in relation to yourself or not.

For the record, I think you look pretty good in your 'plain' shirt, 'pindot' tie, 'FIH' knot, 'pinstripe' suit, and 'plain TV fold' 'white' pocket square. edit add: PS is a little too wide for the pocket (leave 5mm each side)

To be honest I personally think your tie knot has been on a scale from 'awful' to 'horrible' up to now, so take this a a great compliment. edit add: Needs a dimple badly though!!

I have not commented here for quite a while so that could be contrived to be a compliment as well. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## fishertw

Went to church today at a small episcopal chapel in Linville NC. Wore BB 3/2 blazer, Ben Silver fine line pink button down and Bills Cramerton twills. Alden for Brooks burgundy tassels. Was surprised at number of older gentlemen wearing ties at a small resort chapel. Great service, but my Smathers and Branson Democrat belt did seem a little GTH!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Fading, for the Pompeii recommendation (which reminds me that I need to order the catalogue from the show at the British Museum), and deandbn for the compliment.

The weather is unseasonably cool and pleasant today in NYC, and I am taking full advantage of it.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, I love the shoes and the tassels on the laces are one of those small touches that take an item of clothing and an entire outfit up a notch. If it wasn't for the tie, BB might have been a no-show in your outfit today, which if not a first, would be rare. And that is not a criticism in the least: there is hardly (maybe never) a day that something Polo (from a sale) or JCrew doesn't show up in what I'm wearing.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Holliday & Brown
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## Fading Fast

JackKelly said:


> Jacket - RLPL
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Holliday & Brown
> PS - Tie Bar
> 
> View attachment 8495


Jack, hi, really nice outfit (tasteful color combination) and great looking jacket material. That said, I notice a little puckering on the lapel on your right and a touch on the one on your left. Knowing that this is a Purple Label jacket (meaning it is Ralph's top of the line: usually incredibly well made, of the finest materials and priced to match), the puckering surprised me. Have you noticed this and, if so, have you asked Polo about it? Again though, great outfit, nicely done.


----------



## JackKelly

Fading Fast said:


> Jack, hi, really nice outfit (tasteful color combination) and great looking jacket material. That said, I notice a little puckering on the lapel on your right and a touch on the one on your left. Knowing that this is a Purple Label jacket (meaning it is Ralph's top of the line: usually incredibly well made, of the finest materials and priced to match), the puckering surprised me. Have you noticed this and, if so, have you asked Polo about it? Again though, great outfit, nicely done.


Hmm...looking at my lapels, I don't see any puckering - it lays flat - and you're right, there shouldn't be any in this brand. May be an artifact of the digital photo and/or shadows.


----------



## Fashion Frank

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Fading, for the Pompeii recommendation (which reminds me that I need to order the catalogue from the show at the British Museum), and deandbn for the compliment.
> 
> The weather is unseasonably cool and pleasant today in NYC, and I am taking full advantage of it.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt & cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Harris, via Ba


Upper Crust , I haven't been on here in month's but it's good to see you "still at it " in regards to showing us how it's done ,you look sharp as ever and you are always an inspiration to me as to how I should try to look when dressing ! 
Keep it up your the bomb!

All the Best ,Fashion Frank


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, I love the shoes and the tassels on the laces are one of those small touches that take an item of clothing and an entire outfit up a notch. If it wasn't for the tie, BB might have been a no-show in your outfit today, which if not a first, would be rare. And that is not a criticism in the least: there is hardly (maybe never) a day that something Polo (from a sale) or JCrew doesn't show up in what I'm wearing.


Even brands like J. Crew have their uses, contrary to what many in this forum would have you believe. While I don't care for much of their clothing, I like their ties (which are still made in the USA) but wish they were a quarter to half inch wider.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fading Fast said:


> Jack, hi, really nice outfit (tasteful color combination) and great looking jacket material. That said, I notice a little puckering on the lapel on your right and a touch on the one on your left. Knowing that this is a Purple Label jacket (meaning it is Ralph's top of the line: usually incredibly well made, of the finest materials and priced to match), the puckering surprised me. Have you noticed this and, if so, have you asked Polo about it? Again though, great outfit, nicely done.


Are you referring to the pic-stitching? It's a little more intense here than I would prefer, but I don't think it crosses over into unacceptable.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Even brands like J. Crew have their uses, contrary to what many in this forum would have you believe. While I don't care for much of their clothing, I like their ties (which are still made in the USA) but wish they were a quarter to half inch wider.


Jovan, a few years ago, before J.Crew went all Thom Browne crazy in its Ludlow line (i.e., shortened the overall length, made the lapels narrower and arm holes higher), at 6'1" and 150 lbs, its 40L sport coat fit me with only modest tailoring. As you said of the brand, I have found it to be of great use for that everyday jacket that I don't want to worry about if it winds up folded on a seat in a warm restaurant or getting rained on a bit when the weather changes suddenly. I have a J.Crew seersucker (a great grey-blue color) sport coat , a grey herringbone (heavy wool) sport coat and a beige and black silk-linen herringbone sport coat that are my throw-on-and-don't-worry-about jackets.

I love its Macalister desert boots and I bought a fantastic pair of Alden cordovan (#8) boots made for J.Crew a few years back. I own, like you, several of its ties (from a few years ago when they were that half or at least quarter inch wider you referenced) and several of the Baird McNutt linen shirts (which also fit my frame much better than either the BB or JPress lines). Also, I like that J.Crew uses a softer linen that looks less like a starched dress shirt than those two brands; thus, it looks better with a pair of worn chinos or jeans. I also have a few of its pants (a neat seersucker and a cool linen that also look less formal than BB or JPress, but still have a traditional vibe), socks (thick cotton camp ones that look like they walked out of the 1950s) and a great vintage-looking sweatshirt. Almost everything (other than the Alden's) has been bought on sale (no less than 20% off, but sometimes 40 - 50% or more if you get really lucky at the end of season).

I think J.Crew clothes - chosen carefully as some are overpriced and not well made (it clearly use many different manufacturers) - can offer great value, a vintage look and feel and, at least for my frame, a better OTR fit than the more traditional brands. And, as mentioned, at J.Crew's price point (especially on sale), it is a way to bring more variety into your wardrobe and have some clothes you don't worry about getting a bit beat up.


----------



## Fading Fast

JackKelly said:


> Hmm...looking at my lapels, I don't see any puckering - it lays flat - and you're right, there shouldn't be any in this brand. May be an artifact of the digital photo and/or shadows.


Good to hear as that is a brand that should be perfect all the time. I had a problem with a RLPL sweater in that the bottom stretched out after a few wears and wouldn't fit snug to my body anymore. I brought it in and the salesperson was immediately engaged, brought the tailor out and, in about a week, they fixed it. I'm still not sure how they fixed it, but Polo takes its Purple Label brand seriously. When I can, which isn't often unless on a really big sale, I try to buy Purple Label.


----------



## crocto

I'm probably going to get killed for this...

Blazer, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic
Shoes: Florsheim


----------



## JackKelly

crocto said:


> I'm probably going to get killed for this...
> 
> Blazer, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Florsheim


I would've picked different shoes and belt, and your jacket sleeves are too long, but otherwise...interesting.


----------



## crocto

deandbn said:


> Well crocto I think you could do a lot worse for yourself than take great note of what the esteemed Mr Upr says and/or does. edit add: Whether in relation to yourself or not.
> 
> For the record, I think you look pretty good in your 'plain' shirt, 'pindot' tie, 'FIH' knot, 'pinstripe' suit, and 'plain TV fold' 'white' pocket square. edit add: PS is a little too wide for the pocket (leave 5mm each side)
> 
> To be honest I personally think your tie knot has been on a scale from 'awful' to 'horrible' up to now, so take this a a great compliment. edit add: Needs a dimple badly though!!
> 
> I have not commented here for quite a while so that could be contrived to be a compliment as well. :icon_smile_big:


Even if you think what I'm wearing is ugly as hell that's fine! I take any and all comments. You have to remember I'm a short Italian-American from Jersey I have alligator thick skin.

Yeah, like I said, I suck at tying four-in-hands. You guys on here seem to dislike the half-Windsor.

Again, I feel that the pinstripe suit, dot tie, and plain shirt is very crusty and not a bad look to emulate.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, a few years ago, before J.Crew went all Thom Browne crazy in its Ludlow line (i.e., shortened the overall length, made the lapels narrower and arm holes higher), at 6'1" and 150 lbs, its 40L sport coat fit me with only modest tailoring. As you said of the brand, I have found it to be of great use for that everyday jacket that I don't want to worry about if it winds up folded on a seat in a warm restaurant or getting rained on a bit when the weather changes suddenly. I have a J.Crew seersucker (a great grey-blue color) sport coat , a grey herringbone (heavy wool) sport coat and a beige and black silk-linen herringbone sport coat that are my throw-on-and-don't-worry-about jackets.
> 
> I love its Macalister desert boots and I bought a fantastic pair of Alden cordovan (#8) boots made for J.Crew a few years back. I own, like you, several of its ties (from a few years ago when they were that half or at least quarter inch wider you referenced) and several of the Baird McNutt linen shirts (which also fit my frame much better than either the BB or JPress lines). Also, I like that J.Crew uses a softer linen that looks less like a starched dress shirt than those two brands; thus, it looks better with a pair of worn chinos or jeans. I also have a few of its pants (a neat seersucker and a cool linen that also look less formal than BB or JPress, but still have a traditional vibe), socks (thick cotton camp ones that look like they walked out of the 1950s) and a great vintage-looking sweatshirt. Almost everything (other than the Alden's) has been bought on sale (no less than 20% off, but sometimes 40 - 50% or more if you get really lucky at the end of season).
> 
> I think J.Crew clothes - chosen carefully as some are overpriced and not well made (it clearly use many different manufacturers) - can offer great value, a vintage look and feel and, at least for my frame, a better OTR fit than the more traditional brands. And, as mentioned, at J.Crew's price point (especially on sale), it is a way to bring more variety into your wardrobe and have some clothes you don't worry about getting a bit beat up.


Sad to say, I didn't get any of their ties when they hit that sweet spot -- which for me is about 2 3/4" to 3" in lapels and ties, just "edgy" enough but not ridiculously narrow -- and I now regret it. But given how the vagaries of fashion work, I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing 3 1/2" ties back in vogue again soon. I do really like their choices of repp stripes and even wool suitings. $65 for a Made in USA tie at that quality level really isn't asking much. Their knit ties are also pretty cool, if a bit on the long side for me. I can deal with those being 2" wide (as my knits generally are) since they make wider knots than a woven necktie.

I bought their plaque belt before they had the swappable buckle version. I wish I had waited a bit now. But that's also a pretty good value -- if you avoid the brown. It's horribly prone to scratching easily, so I'm just cutting off the attached strap and replacing it with one from here:



crocto said:


> I'm probably going to get killed for this...
> 
> Blazer, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Shoes: Florsheim


You take criticism well, so no one can truly kill you!

My suggestions:
-Be rid of the heather grey crew neck. Instead, get some v-necks to wear under open necked shirts: https://ribbedtee.com/store/category/v-neck-undershirt/
-Shorten sleeves, as mentioned by others.
-Take up trousers a bit. An unbroken look is best as it lengthens the perceived leg length and simply looks nicer all around.
-Shoes! Try some tasteful loafers or at least brown dress shoes. I can imagine burnished brown calfskin working well with this.


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Are you referring to the pic-stitching? It's a little more intense here than I would prefer, but I don't think it crosses over into unacceptable.


Hi, no, I like the pic-stitching on the jacket. On my screen, it appears that the lapel puckers (has waves in it / isn't smooth) - about four or five on the wearer's right side and two on his left. Maybe it's just lighting or something, but on less expensive jackets than Purple Label, lapels sometimes pucker / develop a wave - that was why I asked. But based on your and Jack's response, I assume it's just the way I'm seeing it but they aren't really there.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Are you referring to the pic-stitching?





Fading Fast said:


> Hi, no, I like the pic-stitching


Why do you fellows drop the "k" in "pick stitch?"


----------



## JackKelly

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, no, I like the pic-stitching on the jacket. On my screen, it appears that the lapel puckers (has waves in it / isn't smooth) - about four or five on the wearer's right side and two on his left. Maybe it's just lighting or something, but on less expensive jackets than Purple Label, lapels sometimes pucker / develop a wave - that was why I asked. But based on your and Jack's response, I assume it's just the way I'm seeing it but they aren't really there.


The jacket is a 50/50 silk/cashmere blend, and the material is very soft. So, what you see as puckering is probably just the natural drape of the material - I dunno. :biggrin:


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Sad to say, I didn't get any of their ties when they hit that sweet spot -- which for me is about 2 3/4" to 3" in lapels and ties, just "edgy" enough but not ridiculously narrow -- and I now regret it. But given how the vagaries of fashion work, I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing 3 1/2" ties back in vogue again soon. I do really like their choices of repp stripes and even wool suitings. $65 for a Made in USA tie at that quality level really isn't asking much. Their knit ties are also pretty cool, if a bit on the long side for me. I can deal with those being 2" wide (as my knits generally are) since they make wider knots than a woven necktie.
> 
> I bought their plaque belt before they had the swappable buckle version. I wish I had waited a bit now. But that's also a pretty good value -- if you avoid the brown. It's horribly prone to scratching easily, so I'm just cutting off the attached strap and replacing it with one from here:
> 
> You take criticism well, so no one can truly kill you!
> 
> My suggestions:
> -Be rid of the heather grey crew neck. Instead, get some v-necks to wear under open necked shirts: https://ribbedtee.com/store/category/v-neck-undershirt/
> -Shorten sleeves, as mentioned by others.
> -Take up trousers a bit. An unbroken look is best as it lengthens the perceived leg length and simply looks nicer all around.
> -Shoes! Try some tasteful loafers or at least brown dress shoes. I can imagine burnished brown calfskin working well with this.


The JCrew stuff isn't bad. The factory stuff is shockingly decent as well. It's all about playing the coupon game which is annoying but psychologically people enjoy it.

I've got some new shoes on the way. I just tossed these on because I'm feeling lazy. I suspect with the shoes I'm getting the pants will be a better length.

Sadly, the blazer has working button cuffs and that's as short as the tailor could make them.

Ah yeah I always get comments on my crew neck shirts. However, due to chest hair issues, I don't do V-necks unless I'm wearing a tie. Chicks don't dig the hamburger meat.

Honestly, with pants this hmm loud? I tried to find a way to tone it down and not look hipsterish.


----------



## Jovan

Eek! Stay away from working sleeve buttons unless they only need shortening by a half inch at most. Better to pass up something that has little chance of fitting right even if it's a good deal. Because if it can't work, it really isn't a good deal after all.

The "manly men" here will crucify me for suggesting this, but look into defoliating that stuff if it's enough to make you self conscious with an open neck shirt, let alone going for a swim.


----------



## deandbn

crocto said:


> Even if you think what I'm wearing is ugly as hell that's fine! I take any and all comments. You have to remember I'm a short Italian-American from Jersey I have alligator thick skin.
> 
> Yeah, like I said, I suck at tying four-in-hands. You guys on here seem to dislike the half-Windsor.
> 
> Again, I feel that the pinstripe suit, dot tie, and plain shirt is very crusty and not a bad look to emulate.


Well crocto I think you could do a lot worse for yourself than take great note of what the esteemed Mr Upr says and/or does. edit add: Whether in relation to yourself or not.

For the record, *I think you look pretty good* in your 'plain' shirt, 'pindot' tie, 'FIH' knot, 'pinstripe' suit, and 'plain TV fold' 'white' pocket square. edit add: PS is a little too wide for the pocket (leave 5mm each side)

To be honest I personally think your tie knot has been on a scale from 'awful' to 'horrible' up to now, *so take this a a great compliment*. edit add: Needs a dimple badly though!!

I have not commented here for quite a while *so that could be contrived to be a compliment as well*.

Golly Crocto, I did not say anything you were wearing was ugly, In fact I went out of my way to compliment you for your efforts in 3 separate places as embolded above. Please properly read what I actually said before getting all negative about your outfit. I mean it is not perfect but goodness I personally think you made a good effort, tried very hard.


----------



## Jovan

Might be a cultural difference between New Jersey and Natal going on here, but he was just making a small joke. He meant even if you DID say what he was wearing was terrible, he wouldn't mind because it would still be helpful and he's humble enough to take it.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Ubiquitous bathroom selfie:



Close up:


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be mild (especially for August) here in NYC, and I continue to be suited.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues to be mild (especially for August) here in NYC, and I continue to be suited.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


Always impressive crusty. I am really digging the tie and cufflink combo! I hope to one day have a diverse collection like yours. (Well before the gf kills me for buying too much clothes)

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues to be mild (especially for August) here in NYC, and I continue to be suited.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


Phenomenal. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## crocto

deandbn said:


> Golly Crocto, I did not say anything you were wearing was ugly, In fact I went out of my way to compliment you for your efforts in 3 separate places as embolded above. Please properly read what I actually said before getting all negative about your outfit. I mean it is not perfect but goodness I personally think you made a good effort, tried very hard.


Sorry about that. I thank you for recognizing my effort. I just said if people want to comment on my clothes and say "this is terrible" or "no way I'd wear that out of the house" I'd be fine with it and would thank them for their feedback. But yours is very helpful. Hopefully, you like my tie knot today.



Jovan said:


> Might be a cultural difference between New Jersey and Natal going on here, but he was just making a small joke. He meant even if you DID say what he was wearing was terrible, he wouldn't mind because it would still be helpful and he's humble enough to take it.


Exactly, thank you Jovan.

Suit, Shirt, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: J&M Melton
Socks: Express


----------



## sskim3

crocto said:


> The JCrew stuff isn't bad. The factory stuff is shockingly decent as well. It's all about playing the coupon game which is annoying but psychologically people enjoy it.
> 
> I've got some new shoes on the way. I just tossed these on because I'm feeling lazy. I suspect with the shoes I'm getting the pants will be a better length.
> 
> Sadly, the blazer has working button cuffs and that's as short as the tailor could make them.
> 
> Ah yeah I always get comments on my crew neck shirts. However, due to chest hair issues, I don't do V-necks unless I'm wearing a tie. Chicks don't dig the hamburger meat.
> 
> Honestly, with pants this hmm loud? I tried to find a way to tone it down and not look hipsterish.


I had to do a retake to make sure i was on the right thread. Looks like something that belongs in the TRAD forum.  It definitely is more on the casual side of things than your normal wear. I dig it though. Wish the sleeves could be shorten, but i guess you can say the sleeves give it character! You can always pull up the sleeve and make it even look more casual.


----------



## JackKelly

Crocto - bravo!! 
Upr, I would comment on your outfits every day, but they're all just so relentlessly perfect I have to pick out one or two elements that are exceptional. I love the pinstripes today. Not nuts about the tie pairing.

Jacket - Hickey Freeman
Shirt - Isaia
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## Jovan

Crocs: Looking good. You of course know my position on tie knots -- four in hand or go home. Might I suggest a double four in hand/Prince Albert knot, though? To me, it is superior to a half-Windsor or Windsor since it still has the insouciance of a single four in hand. A more minor nitpick is that I'd prefer straight lacing. I didn't always, but upon the suggestion of a couple people I tried it last year and haven't gone back since.

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm

Cap'n Jack: Tie and suit are a tad monochromatic for my tastes. The stripe spacing on the shirt look a bit too close to the suit. Looks like some high quality pieces, I'm just not crazy about them together like this.


----------



## JackKelly

Jovan - thanks. I was feelin' the monochromatic this morning (and I saw all the the things you saw as I donned the rig); nevertheless, I embraced it. :biggrin:


----------



## jebarne

upr_crust said:


> The weather continues to be mild (especially for August) here in NYC, and I continue to be suited.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


I love the way your shirts are folded. Its hard to find a laundry service here in NC that will do folded shirts these days as they are all hangar only.


----------



## deandbn

Hi again Crocto.
I much prefer this tie knot to some of your previous examples because you have tightened the knot itself more thereby allowing it to hold a dimple better, and you have tightened it around your neck more thereby fitting your collar better. The knot looks to be a half windsor. I will say that in my opinion the much less symmetrical four in hand gives a more stylish look. The double four in hand helps to use more tie length in need and is even more stylish because of the extra detail. The narrow FIH knot also allows it to fit the tie space in the collar better, maybe even allowing for a slight forward thrust that i always think purveys a more virile style cue.

The PS is looking better, it seems a little less crammed into the edges of the pocket.

Other stuff I notice :-
The trousers /pants are not draping well. It seems to me that the front of the waist is sitting lower than the rear causing multiple breaks down the front crease. Braces / suspenders may remedy this.
The shoes are great and very shiny and fairly formal. However IMO the laces look a little incongruent, maybe if you continued them as you started at the bottom it would look better in an urban setting. If you want them to be over and under then the lower crossing should be under not over.
The diameter of the french cuffs is large.
The gorge of the jacket is very high.
The jacket lapel could ideally be wider.
The lower pockets of the jacket seem low with respect to your waist.


----------



## crocto

deandbn said:


> Hi again Crocto.
> I much prefer this tie knot to some of your previous examples because you have tightened the knot itself more thereby allowing it to hold a dimple better, and you have tightened it around your neck more thereby fitting your collar better. The knot looks to be a half windsor. I will say that in my opinion the much less symmetrical four in hand gives a more stylish look. The double four in hand helps to use more tie length in need and is even more stylish because of the extra detail. The narrow FIH knot also allows it to fit the tie space in the collar better, maybe even allowing for a slight forward thrust that i always think purveys a more virile style cue.
> 
> The PS is looking better, it seems a little less crammed into the edges of the pocket.
> 
> Other stuff I notice :-
> The trousers /pants are not draping well. It seems to me that the front of the waist is sitting lower than the rear causing multiple breaks down the front crease. Braces / suspenders may remedy this.
> The shoes are great and very shiny and fairly formal. However IMO the laces look a little incongruent, maybe if you continued them as you started at the bottom it would look better in an urban setting. If you want them to be over and under then the lower crossing should be under not over.
> The diameter of the french cuffs is large.
> The gorge of the jacket is very high.
> The jacket lapel could ideally be wider.
> The lower pockets of the jacket seem low with respect to your waist.


Thanks for the comments. You guys LOVE the FIH and I can see why. I just can't get them to tie properly. I'll keep trying though.

I suck at lacing shoes. I can't do the straight/bar lacing because it laces my shoes too tight and I won't be able to get my hoof into them. I am 100% serious on this. I literally have to go up one full size to bar lace my shoes.

Most French cuff shirts look huge on me because I have tiny girl hands.



Jovan said:


> Crocs: Looking good. You of course know my position on tie knots -- four in hand or go home. Might I suggest a double four in hand/Prince Albert knot, though? To me, it is superior to a half-Windsor or Windsor since it still has the insouciance of a single four in hand. A more minor nitpick is that I'd prefer straight lacing. I didn't always, but upon the suggestion of a couple people I tried it last year and haven't gone back since.
> 
> https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm


I agree the bar lacing look is great but would literally require me to buy new shoes. Sometimes I try to do the double FIH but it winds up looking really sloppy so I just give up.



JackKelly said:


> Crocto - bravo!!


Thank you. I like your look today. Is the pocket square yellow/gold? It seems like you need a pop of color.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you Fashion Frank, MaxBuck, Jack Kelly, sskim, and jebarne for your kind comments of the last couple of days - they are always appreciated. As for finding a laundry which will fold your shirts, jebarne, I am sorry - I only know of the one in my neighborhood, and the commute from Cary to NYC might be a bit much for you .

Today's attire is not my finest work - the trousers are old, the shoes are new, and I'm not entirely happy with either. The trousers need to be tapered and shortened (more work for my alterations tailor, who is off for this week and next - arghhh), and the shoes need a muting of the rather excessive patination to which they've been treated. Oh, well, the natives of Manhattan have been exposed to worse fashion offenses . . . .

Blazer, trousers, tie, cufflinks - BB
Shirt - Lewin
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Troglodyte

Gentlemen,

A banner day for me! I have both uploaded a photo and shared it here. 21st Century, here I come!

As I was laying out my things for this evening, I thought it would be good to get your thoughts on my outfit--textures, colors, and overall harmony. You will not hurt my feelings.

Jacket is lightweight wool with a nearly invisible burgundy stripe in the pattern, shirt is an OCBD, tie is thick silk. The tan edges on the pocket square are very close in color to the small designs on the necktie.

Thanks,
Trog

EDIT: How do I make the picture display larger?


----------



## Fading Fast

Troglodyte said:


> View attachment 8522
> 
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> A banner day for me! I have both uploaded a photo and shared it here. 21st Century, here I come!
> 
> As I was laying out my things for this evening, I thought it would be good to get your thoughts on my outfit--textures, colors, and overall harmony. You will not hurt my feelings.
> 
> Jacket is lightweight wool with a nearly invisible burgundy stripe in the pattern, shirt is an OCBD, tie is thick silk. The tan edges on the pocket square are very close in color to the small designs on the necktie.
> 
> Thanks,
> Trog
> 
> EDIT: How do I make the picture display larger?


Nice job on the tie, shirt, jacket. The textures look good in the photo; although, just thinking about it, the OCBD might - in a perfect sartorial world where I don't live - be a bit heavy for the suit, tie and summer - again, not wrong at all, just might be a bit better way to do it. I'm a white, squared-off pocket square guy, so I'll leave it mainly to others, but IMHO the pocket square detracts from the overall effect both by adding in two more colors (one a shade, one a new color) that aren't helpful and the fold has a stylized look that doesn't flow with the very classic tie, suit, jacket combination you have working. Again, though, overall very nice look (my comments are just insane thoughts at the extreme).


----------



## JackKelly

Troglodyte said:


> EDIT: How do I make the picture display larger?


Assuming you uploaded the photo from your computer, double click on the photo and then you will see options to change the displayed size.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Why do you fellows drop the "k" in "pick stitch?"


Bad copy editing (it's for the best that I changed my mind about becoming a journalist).

sartorially tactical, I like the full length. Button stance might be kind of low, but saying that with any certainty based on that kind of pic (no "k") is a fool's errand. Like that rig a lot, as well as your recent Manton-esque one with the tan suit and the red shirt/tie.

troglodyte, I agree with Fading Fast about the square. The tans may match, but the reds don't play nicely together, and the fold looks like it would take longer than I want to spend getting dressed head to toe.


----------



## crocto

This is basically the same look as yesterday. I was at an off-site meeting for 2 hours yesterday and then skipped out early and went home for a nap! So the normal work folks didn't see this. Only thing I changed was the tie. Which is a double four-in-hand.


----------



## bernoulli

I was told to dress down, as last time I showed up with cufflinks and a tie the HR person told me I was causing a disconnection with the executives, because the company was business casual (more casual than business). This is what I came up with.


----------



## Troglodyte

Fading Fast said:


> Nice job on the tie, shirt, jacket. The textures look good in the photo; although, just thinking about it, the OCBD might - in a perfect sartorial world where I don't live - be a bit heavy for the suit, tie and summer - again, not wrong at all, just might be a bit better way to do it. I'm a white, squared-off pocket square guy, so I'll leave it mainly to others, but IMHO the pocket square detracts from the overall effect both by adding in two more colors (one a shade, one a new color) that aren't helpful and the fold has a stylized look that doesn't flow with the very classic tie, suit, jacket combination you have working. Again, though, overall very nice look (my comments are just insane thoughts at the extreme).





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> troglodyte, I agree with Fading Fast about the square. The tans may match, but the reds don't play nicely together, and the fold looks like it would take longer than I want to spend getting dressed head to toe.


Gentlemen,

Just what I was looking for--thanks!

This will be worn with charcoal trousers and black shoes, hence the OCBD. It would be too informal/heavy for a suit, I agree.

What would you recommend for a different pocket square (materials/colors) and a less flashy fold for said square? (The fold takes about 90 seconds, but if it looks too complicated, it _is _too complicated!)

Thanks,
Trog


----------



## JackKelly

The f*cking iPhone camera refuses to capture the magnificence of today's outfit, so I'm taking a break. (Trust me though - it's awesome. :biggrin

Upr - you underplay the appeal of your outfit today. That shirt and tie combo kills!


----------



## JackKelly

bernoulli said:


> I was told to dress down, as last time I showed up with cufflinks and a tie the HR person told me I was causing a disconnection with the executives, because the company was business casual (more casual than business). This is what I came up with.


You're in big trouble, then. The executives won't like it one bit. :biggrin: Magnificent outfit - congrats!


----------



## RogerP

Looking good bernoulli. I will attempt a tieless suit outfit one day just to see if it kills me. Crusty - other than trouser tailoring, I have nothing but praise for that fit.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> This is basically the same look as yesterday. I was at an off-site meeting for 2 hours yesterday and then skipped out early and went home for a nap! So the normal work folks didn't see this. Only thing I changed was the tie. Which is a double four-in-hand.


A good combination. Though it wouldn't be my first choice, I very much like that tie with the light blue shirt. The double FIH harmonizes perfectly with the spread collar and, as a side benefit, still takes up more slack in the tie like your half-Windsors did. They make ties on the long side these days and for a guy your height the problem is only exacerbated. Shoulders a bit wide on the jacket, however. Try a size down if possible? If I've said this about the same suit before, my apologies, but it still stands. 

I still can't say I understand your problem regarding straight lacing, however.


----------



## Troglodyte

JackKelly said:


> Assuming you uploaded the photo from your computer, double click on the photo and then you will see options to change the displayed size.


Brilliant! That did it.

Thanks,
Trog


----------



## Fading Fast

JackKelly said:


> The f*cking iPhone camera refuses to capture the magnificence of today's outfit, so I'm taking a break. (Trust me though - it's awesome. :biggrin
> 
> Upr - you underplay the appeal of your outfit today. That shirt and tie combo kills!


UPR, meant to say the same thing - you are way too hard on yourself: your off day is better than my best day of dressing.


----------



## Fading Fast

Troglodyte said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Just what I was looking for--thanks!
> 
> This will be worn with charcoal trousers and black shoes, hence the OCBD. It would be too informal/heavy for a suit, I agree.
> 
> What would you recommend for a different pocket square (materials/colors) and a less flashy fold for said square? (The fold takes about 90 seconds, but if it looks too complicated, it _is _too complicated!)
> 
> Thanks,
> Trog


I would go with cotton, white and a simple line peaking above the pocket (but that would be my answer for pocket squares 75% of the time).


----------



## sartoriallytactical

https://imageshack.com/i/nlpprfj/Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## MaxBuck

My "criticisms" really mean nothing, but I'm starting to see a lot of pocket square choices that seem to be getting made primarily so as not to seem too "matchy."

A certain level of, at least, complementary character should be in play here IMO. I think guys are getting too fearful of a match when making these choices.


----------



## Troglodyte

MaxBuck said:


> My "criticisms" really mean nothing, but I'm starting to see a lot of pocket square choices that seem to be getting made primarily so as not to seem too "matchy."
> 
> A certain level of, at least, complementary character should be in play here IMO. I think guys are getting too fearful of a match when making these choices.


Guilty.


----------



## Troglodyte

Fading Fast said:


> I would go with cotton, white and a simple line peaking above the pocket (but that would be my answer for pocket squares 75% of the time).


I will probably go back to that, but I am in a position to experiment a little right now, and want to take advantage of it--and with the resources on this board, why not?

Thanks,
Trog


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> A good combination. Though it wouldn't be my first choice, I very much like that tie with the light blue shirt. The double FIH harmonizes perfectly with the spread collar and, as a side benefit, still takes up more slack in the tie like your half-Windsors did. They make ties on the long side these days and for a guy your height the problem is only exacerbated. Shoulders a bit wide on the jacket, however. Try a size down if possible? If I've said this about the same suit before, my apologies, but it still stands.
> 
> I still can't say I understand your problem regarding straight lacing, however.


Good advice. Can't size down on the jacket because my shoulders won't fit into. That's sort of my problem as well. Since I'm 40S I need something to fit my shoulders not my chest or gut. I'm shaped like a reverse pear. Also my wife told me I have a huge ass for such a short person.

Yeah the straight lacing problem is just odd. It is true though. Whoever put me together (DNA, Darwin, God, Buddha, etc.) simply said "let's make this one all messed up and see how it does, ok?" They all nodded in agreement and added "make him short too."


----------



## bernoulli

thanks for the compliments, gentlemen. RogerP, it won't kill you to wear a suit sans tie. You might even like it. 

Upr, I see that you came to the dark side of patinated shoes. Welcome! And the more patina the better! Yours is great, even though I usually dislike tassled shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind comments on yesterday's attire. I did find that the contrast between light and dark in the patination of yesterday's shoes was a bit too strong for my tastes, so I had them polished with dark brown polish (sorry that I'm not a braver soul, bernoulli, but I have New England reserve where you have Brazilian exuberance). I exhibit the results below, along with my casual attire for the day - it's very humid in NYC, with threat of rain later in the day.

Yesterday's shoes before:



Yesterday's shoes after:



Today's attire:


----------



## drlivingston

I love to see the lighter side of Sir Crusty... It is amazing that you have room in your bulging closets for casual clothing. Who is the maker of the belt and shoes?
I much prefer the break on today's trousers versus yesterday's effort.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - PRL Corneliani
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Tyrwhitt
PS - silk


----------



## RogerP

crusty - I like the polish job on the shoes - you can still see some variation in shading, but it's more subtle. That said, I liked them just fine the way they were before and felt they made a nice change of pace within your otherwise excellent rotation of mostly dark shoes.

Yesterday's rig for me (jacket sleeves need to be shortened a touch):

Suit - Zegna
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Rosen
PS - Drake's
Shoes - Santoni
Watch - Zenith


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I love to see the lighter side of Sir Crusty... It is amazing that you have room in your bulging closets for casual clothing. Who is the maker of the belt and shoes?I much prefer the break on today's trousers versus yesterday's effort.


My closets ARE bulging, but one cannot live in suits 24/7/365. Today's belt is Polo Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are Johnston & Murphy from a couple of years ago. As for trouser break, today's trousers were bought earlier this season, rather than yesterday's, which are several years old, hence the more accurate length. As stated earlier, as soon as my alterations tailor returns to work after next week, those trousers will be in for adjustment of the length (and some tapering as well, I think).


RogerP said:


> crusty - I like the polish job on the shoes - you can still see some variation in shading, but it's more subtle. That said, I liked them just fine the way they were before and felt they made a nice change of pace within your otherwise excellent rotation of mostly dark shoes.


The shoes do make a change from my more typical taste in footwear, but the original patination (which looked softer in the photos than it was in real life) was a bit much for me - I am much happier with their coloration now.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> crusty - I like the polish job on the shoes - you can still see some variation in shading, but it's more subtle. That said, I liked them just fine the way they were before and felt they made a nice change of pace within your otherwise excellent rotation of mostly dark shoes.
> 
> Yesterday's rig for me (jacket sleeves need to be shortened a touch):
> 
> Suit - Zegna
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Rosen
> PS - Drake's
> Shoes - Santoni
> Watch - Zenith


I love the DB suit! You are sporting it very well.


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> thanks for the compliments, gentlemen. RogerP, it won't kill you to wear a suit sans tie. You might even like it.
> 
> Upr, I see that you came to the dark side of patinated shoes. Welcome! And the more patina the better! Yours is great, even though I usually dislike tassled shoes.


Don't be tempted by the Dark Lord of the Suit! Once you step down the tieless path, forever will it dominate your destiny. Consume you, it will.



JackKelly said:


> Jacket - PRL Corneliani
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS - silk
> 
> View attachment 8531


I like everything else but the shirt is the weak link here. It seems to mimic the stripe colours of the tie, which is a bit tacky.



RogerP said:


> crusty - I like the polish job on the shoes - you can still see some variation in shading, but it's more subtle. That said, I liked them just fine the way they were before and felt they made a nice change of pace within your otherwise excellent rotation of mostly dark shoes.
> 
> Yesterday's rig for me (jacket sleeves need to be shortened a touch):
> 
> Suit - Zegna
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Rosen
> PS - Drake's
> Shoes - Santoni
> Watch - Zenith


Once the sleeves are shortened, that will be perfect. I need a double breasted suit...


----------



## Pale_Male

RE: Suits without Ties but with Dress Shirts

Who decided that this was not only OK, but something to be pushed upon the clueless American man?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

st - I'm down with the bright striped shirt and the festive floral explosion tie, but adding the bold cowprint PS into the mix is a bridge too far for me.


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> st - I'm down with the bright striped shirt and the festive floral explosion tie, but adding the bold cowprint PS into the mix is a bridge too far for me.


Roger - impeccable outfit. What lake are you standing in front of - is it Lake Ontario? Do you live on or near it?


----------



## RogerP

JackKelly said:


> Roger - impeccable outfit. What lake are you standing in front of - is it Lake Ontario? Do you live on or near it?


Hi Jack - thanks - yes, that's Lake Ontario. I live about a 5 minute drive north of the water, but these shots were taken at my daughter's summer art camp - right on the lake. We've taken to arriving a 1/2 hour before camp starts in the morning and taking a walk along the shore. I'm going to miss the routine when it's over - it's a very soothing way to start the day. It's at least mid-afternoon before I feel the urge to strangle somebody. :biggrin: I'll show a couple location shots in tomorrow's pics.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> It's at least mid-afternoon before I feel the urge to strangle somebody. :biggrin:


I wish such a tranquility-inducing location were available near me.


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> Hi Jack - thanks - yes, that's Lake Ontario. I live about a 5 minute drive north of the water, but these shots were taken at my daughter's summer art camp - right on the lake. We've taken to arriving a 1/2 hour before camp starts in the morning and taking a walk along the shore. I'm going to miss the routine when it's over - it's a very soothing way to start the day. It's at least mid-afternoon before I feel the urge to strangle somebody. :biggrin: I'll show a couple location shots in tomorrow's pics.


That's awesome. I've been to Toronto once in my life and was very impressed with the whole lakeshore - and continuing east and west. I need to plan a trip back there. Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> st - I'm down with the bright striped shirt and the festive floral explosion tie, but adding the bold cowprint PS into the mix is a bridge too far for me.


Noted. Next time I might do plain white PS.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> My "criticisms" really mean nothing, but I'm starting to see a lot of pocket square choices that seem to be getting made primarily so as not to seem too "matchy."
> 
> A certain level of, at least, complementary character should be in play here IMO. I think guys are getting too fearful of a match when making these choices.


Goal one: square looks good.
Goal two: square doesn't look too similar to rest of rig.

Troglodyte, I'd have done cream silk in a plain puff, or the right navy paisley.


----------



## RogerP

I beg your collective indulgence for a somewhat more expansive presentation this morning. As I explained yesterday, my daughter and I have been spending the early mornings down by the lake before the start of her day camp - which has made for some nice backdrops for the fit pics.

More significantly, it has proven to be both a beautiful and calming way to start a hectic day.

Sunrise over still waters:



Yesterday's rig:

Suit - Samuelsohn MTM
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Brioni
Shoes - Vass





And interested observer:



Taking a load off (you can just get a glimpse of the funky floral socks):


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ I can see why your early morning ritual is so important - great setting - nice clothes, too, Roger .

It's to be warm, humid and rainy today in NYC, and as I have an 8:00 AM conference call, and it's Friday, I can't quite force myself into a suit. Here's what I'm wearing instead.

Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers - BB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Cole Haan


----------



## JackKelly

Roger - thank you very much for posting those photos this morning. What a beautiful place - and such well composed photos.
Upr - Defying the conventional wisdom again with the cufflinks. I love it.

Casual Friday:
Jacket - Pal Zileri
Shirt - RLPL
PS - Marinella


----------



## williamson

Pale_Male said:


> RE: Suits without Ties but with Dress Shirts
> Who decided that this was not only OK, but something to be pushed upon the clueless American man?


Glad to see you ask this; this look has been pushed upon men throughout the Western world.


----------



## Jovan

Roger, a most aesthetically pleasing rig today. I was beginning to think I was the only one here still in favour of ticket pockets! The pocket square fold is interesting, yet I can't help but feel it would look better as a small puff. That is just me, however. 
The pattern complements your shirt and tie colours excellently. The double four-in-hand is knotted perfectly. I think it looks better than your usual choice of Windsor for a large knot, more artistic looking if you will.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

Jack - I really like that Pal Zileri jacket.

Jovan - believe it or not, that's a single FIH. This tie is cut from some seriously thick silk. So is the pocket square - which just does not want to bend or puff - though I agree that such is generally preferable for silk squares versus linen or cotton. I love ticket pockets!


----------



## blacksabba

Ramadan has ended and the Eid al-Fitr holiday begins after a month of fasting. People are encouraged to look their best. This is what I wore.


----------



## ledfortr

JackKelly said:


> Roger - thank you very much for posting those photos this morning. What a beautiful place - and such well composed photos.
> Upr - Defying the conventional wisdom again with the cufflinks. I love it.
> 
> Casual Friday:
> Jacket - Pal Zileri
> Shirt - RLPL
> PS - Marinella


Jack, I like this combination. Blending 3 patterns is hard to do and you pull it off quite well with a sharp casual look.


----------



## LordSmoke

Love the suit fabric. Something similar is on my wish list. Fabric type? Suit brand? Or might it be an odd jacket? Can't quite tell from the trouser pic.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

LordSmoke said:


> Love the suit fabric. Something similar is on my wish list. Fabric type? Suit brand? Or might it be an odd jacket? Can't quite tell from the trouser pic.


Wool Suit from jos a bank


----------



## LordSmoke

sartoriallytactical said:


> Wool Suit from jos a bank


Thanks, nice color and texture.


----------



## Troglodyte

Blacksabba,

Eid Mubarak!

You are well within the spirit of this forum, matching your dress to the occasion. I am new to these boards and am not the best person to offer comment, but I know how frustrating it can be to post and not get feedback, so I will offer my thoughts. Note that my comments, and this board's comments, focus on Western clothing wear. Conditions in Bahrain may require you to do things differently from what we do.

Overall look: I like the effect of your charcoal striped suit with a lighter gray, solid vest and the splashes of purple throughout the ensemble. An elegant combination that is flashy, but not too flashy for a younger man.

Fit: I cannot tell much about your fit. A full length photo with the jacket buttoned would tell much about how well your tailor did on making the suit to your correct measurements. It seems your trousers are too long--there is a lot of cloth piled up around your shoes. Most here prefer that the trouser crease break only slightly. For a convenient example just a few posts back, the photos from RogerP, at post 25617, show a great fitting suit, as his always are. If you scroll further back, anything by upr_crust is likewise worth studying.

Necktie: Look at RogerP's tie knot in the post I just mentioned--that is how you want your tie knot to look. To get this effect, you must fold the tie a little as you make the final knot. The knot should also be tighter, and should be pulled all the way up as in Roger's photos. If your shirt fits correctly, this will not choke you!

Pocket square: My personal weakest area, but one _never _wears a pocket square to match one's tie. Save that square for a different outfit. I wish I knew enough to offer advice on what would have been a better choice. Perhaps something that harmonizes with the purple stripes of the tie?

Vest: I like the color and the effect, but would prefer the buttons closer together. It is customary to leave the bottom vest button unbuttoned.

Cuff links: I like the purple in them--wouldn't go with three stripes because they match too closely with the three stripe pattern in your necktie. I do want to copy your habit of having colorful links--upr_crust also does this to great effect. Why do you flip your links outside of your suit jacket? I like mine to hide under my cuff, for people to discover on their own. It is more fun to _not _tell everybody everything about yourself at first meeting--your outfit should do the same.

Wristwatch: Very much in line with your entire ensemble, traditional and flashy at the same time. Some members here match their watchbands color to their shoes and belt, others do not. Yours is just fine as it is.

Shoes: Most members do not wear slip-ons with suits. A better choice for this group would be (again!) the plain, elegant captoe Oxfords in RogerP's photos above. You made a great choice keeping the shoes toned down--flashy shoes would be "too much" given the rest of your outfit, and the trendy extra long shoes resembling Ottoman slippers would have ruined the effect. This is one time where you might choose to ignore forum advice, as I mentioned in my opening paragraph. Most of us are not Muslim, and do not remove our shoes to perform Salat five times a day. At least give them a polish--should not be too shiny, but a fresh polish shows you are paying attention, and is one of the first thing a member of this forum would look at.

Understand that I am a beginner here. I hope some of the more expert members will be along with their own thoughts on your outfit. Think about it all, then adapt the parts that work for you. The members here are a wonderful resource. WHEN THEY GET AROUND TO POSTING!

You look great! I hope you and your family are having a blessed Eid celebration.

Cordially,
Troglodyte



blacksabba said:


> Ramadan has ended and the Eid al-Fitr holiday begins after a month of fasting. People are encouraged to look their best. This is what I wore.


----------



## blacksabba

Troglodyte said:


> Blacksabba,
> 
> Eid Mubarak!
> 
> You are well within the spirit of this forum, matching your dress to the occasion. I am new to these boards and am not the best person to offer comment, but I know how frustrating it can be to post and not get feedback, so I will offer my thoughts. Note that my comments, and this board's comments, focus on Western clothing wear. Conditions in Bahrain may require you to do things differently from what we do.
> 
> Overall look: I like the effect of your charcoal striped suit with a lighter gray, solid vest and the splashes of purple throughout the ensemble. An elegant combination that is flashy, but not too flashy for a younger man.
> 
> Fit: I cannot tell much about your fit. A full length photo with the jacket buttoned would tell much about how well your tailor did on making the suit to your correct measurements. It seems your trousers are too long--there is a lot of cloth piled up around your shoes. Most here prefer that the trouser crease break only slightly. For a convenient example just a few posts back, the photos from RogerP, at post 25617, show a great fitting suit, as his always are. If you scroll further back, anything by upr_crust is likewise worth studying.
> 
> Necktie: Look at RogerP's tie knot in the post I just mentioned--that is how you want your tie knot to look. To get this effect, you must fold the tie a little as you make the final knot. The knot should also be tighter, and should be pulled all the way up as in Roger's photos. If your shirt fits correctly, this will not choke you!
> 
> Pocket square: My personal weakest area, but one _never _wears a pocket square to matches one's tie. Save that square for a different outfit. I wish I knew enough to offer advice on what would have been a better choice. Perhaps something that harmonizes with the purple stripes of the tie?
> 
> Vest: I like the color and the effect, but would prefer the buttons closer together. It is customary to leave the bottom vest button unbuttoned.
> 
> Cuff links: I like the purple in them--wouldn't go with three stripes because they match too closely with the three stripe pattern in your necktie. I do want to copy your habit of having colorful links--upr_crust also does this to great effect. Why do you flip your links outside of your suit jacket? I like mine to hide under my cuff, for people to discover on their own. It is more fun to _not _tell everybody everything about yourself at first meeting--your outfit should do the same.
> 
> Wristwatch: Very much in line with your entire ensemble, traditional and flashy at the same time. Some members here match their watchbands color to their shoes and belt, others do not. Yours is just fine as it is.
> 
> Shoes: Most members do not wear slip-ons with suits. A better choice for this group would be (again!) the plain, elegant captoe Oxfords in RogerP's photos above. You made a great choice keeping the shoes toned down--flashy shoes would be "too much" given the rest of your outfit, and the trendy extra long shoes resembling Ottoman slippers would have ruined the effect. This is one time where you might choose to ignore forum advice, as I mentioned in my opening paragraph. Most of us are not Muslim, and do not remove our shoes to perform Salat five times a day. At least give them a polish--should not be too shiny, but a fresh polish shows you are paying attention, and is one of the first thing a member of this forum would look at.
> 
> Understand that I am a beginner here. I hope some of the more expert members will be along with their own thoughts on your outfit. Think about it all, then adapt the parts that work for you. The members here are a wonderful resource. WHEN THEY GET AROUND TO POSTING!
> 
> You look great! I hope you and your family are having a blessed Eid celebration.
> 
> Cordially,
> Troglodyte


Thank you for the feedback, fine sir! I really appreciate the suggestions about the pocket square/cufflinks being patterned differently from the tie. I should also tighten my knots. On the shoes... embarrassingly enough, enough, I don't own a pair of captoes yet. I gave my shoes a polish before going out! But it's extremely dusty in Bahrain and that dulled the shine when I came back home.









These shots may offer some insight on the fit. The pants cover my legs while standing; but my socks show about 3/4 an inch above the ankle when I am sitting.


----------



## Troglodyte

Of course Bahrain is dusty. I should have thought of that! There is of course no need to be embarrassed about wardrobe items you haven't gotten yet--I am sure your current shoes are eminently more practical for your own daily routine.

Yes, the trousers are a bit long. It is fine to show some sock while seated, the key is to be sure that the sock covers your calf, to keep bare skin from showing.

I cannot comment on the fit of the vest--it may be slightly too long, but I simply don't know enough to speak with authority.

Beyond that, it seems a good modern fit for a younger man. Today's cut is a little too tight for my taste, but that is merely a personal choice. Some of the gentlemen here and particularly on styleforum.net prefer it over the more traditional cut that I like. Of course, close fitting clothes seldom flatter middle aged men!

For a good look at what I mean by traditional cut, again, look at the photos posted by RogerP and upr_crust to see it done well.

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## bernoulli

Sorry about the quality of the pics. Camera-phone in a hotel room. At least the missus was able to take one nice pick before I left.


----------



## upr_crust

Keeping with the theme of last Friday's Challenge at That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum) of wearing a shirt in an unusual color, this is what I would have worn, had the weather been better (rain was predicted for last Friday, though it hardly rained during daylight hours).

Suit, shirt, tie, shoes - all BB


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli - looking good - I love the peak lapel SB suit.

crusty - that's not a look I could pull off, but you do so with considerable panache.

Here are the pics from my last morning by the lake.

Samuelsohn MTM suit (3 piece sans vest), Rosen shirt, Brioni tie, no-name linen PS, Shaver-special Vass double monks.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - that's not a look I could pull off, but you do so with considerable panache.


Thank you, Roger. Unfortunately, I won't be able to return the compliment on your attire today until I get home, as your photos are blocked by my employer's Web management software .


----------



## JackKelly

ledfortr said:


> Jack, I like this combination. Blending 3 patterns is hard to do and you pull it off quite well with a sharp casual look.


Thank you very much.

Jacket - Burberry
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Sam Hober 
PS - silk


----------



## MaxBuck

bernoulli said:


> Sorry about the quality of the pics. Camera-phone in a hotel room. At least the missus was able to take one nice pick before I left.


Such a great look ... aside from that ugly gapping below the jacket button that is, unfortunately, a trademark of today's "slim-fit" suiting. I'll be a happy camper when this fad fades into oblivion.


----------



## Jovan

Troglodyte said:


> Of course Bahrain is dusty. I should have thought of that! There is of course no need to be embarrassed about wardrobe items you haven't gotten yet--I am sure your current shoes are eminently more practical for your own daily routine.
> 
> Yes, the trousers are a bit long. It is fine to show some sock while seated, the key is to be sure that the sock covers your calf, to keep bare skin from showing.
> 
> I cannot comment on the fit of the vest--it may be slightly too long, but I simply don't know enough to speak with authority.
> 
> Beyond that, it seems a good modern fit for a younger man. Today's cut is a little too tight for my taste, but that is merely a personal choice. Some of the gentlemen here and particularly on styleforum.net prefer it over the more traditional cut that I like. Of course, close fitting clothes seldom flatter middle aged men!
> 
> For a good look at what I mean by traditional cut, again, look at the photos posted by RogerP and upr_crust to see it done well.
> 
> Cordially,
> Trog


Pretty much agree with what Trog wrote. The vest is too long though for sure. It should only cover the trouser waistband in back.

I assume you got the tie, pocket square, and links as a set. All of those items work best if worn separately, even if the manufacturers intend them to be worn together. When it comes to pocket squares, cuff links, and socks, you want to merely _echo_ colours from the tie (or vice versa) and not necessarily all the colours exactly. In essence, you want to look like you put some thought into your selections but not that you got anal retentive about it. Nonchalant-looking coordination takes a bit of practice. Hell, I'm still learning new things.

However... a white linen/cotton pocket square and plain silver cufflinks are almost always correct no matter what colours you're wearing, so keep a few of those on hand. In a square fold, a white pocket square adds just enough interest without going overboard and is a good choice for just about any situation. See "Mad Men" and Sean Connery as James Bond for good examples.

Finally, it's good to see someone your age taking an interest in classic menswear like I did. Keep at it!



RogerP said:


> bernoulli - looking good - I love the peak lapel SB suit.
> 
> crusty - that's not a look I could pull off, but you do so with considerable panache.
> 
> Here are the pics from my last morning by the lake.
> 
> Samuelsohn MTM suit (3 piece sans vest), Rosen shirt, Brioni tie, no-name linen PS, Shaver-special Vass double monks.


Damn, you're lookin' good.



JackKelly said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Jacket - Burberry
> Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
> Tie - Sam Hober
> PS - silk
> 
> View attachment 8564


One always wonders what happens to your trousers, socks, belt, and shoes. Do they get eaten by space crocodiles on the way to work?  Many of your combinations look lovely up top, but we need to see the whole thing as well!


----------



## JackKelly

Jovan said:


> One always wonders what happens to your trousers, socks, belt, and shoes. Do they get eaten on the way to work? Many of your combinations look lovely up top, but we need to see the whole thing as well!


Yeah, I'm too lazy for all that. :biggrin: I did, however, receive some lovely purple cufflinks yesterday from my girlfriend that I'd like to take this opportunity to show off.


----------



## Acct2000

Roger P, your latest picture is astounding and outstanding!!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents. I dig those links Jack - my compliments to your girlfriend.


----------



## blacksabba

I made a four-part collage on the theme of humorism, expressed through four of my outfits.

Summer; choleric:


Spring, sanguine:


Autumn; melancholic:


Winter; phlegmatic:


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP, yesterday's posting was excellent - and those Vass double monks - doubly excellent. 

My attire for today isn't worth posting - the conflict of a humid, rainy afternoon and a museum opening this evening. I'll be back with pictures tomorrow, when the weather promises to be much nicer.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, those shoes are awesome (and nice outfit over all).

UPR, I'm not sure this not posting is acceptable as it is part of my morning routine to see what you are wearing, now my entire morning is atilt. And I have to believe you are wearing something impressive if you are going to a museum opening.


----------



## drlivingston

It is destined to be a bad day... It is raining outside, I am out off coffee, and I don't get my daily dose of Crusty's sartorial splendor. I am going back to bed.


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Smith
Shirt - Costco
Tie - Canali
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## tocqueville

RogerP;

I love everything (oh, those shoes!), but there's something going on with the crotch. It looks too tight, like someone's reaching behind and pulling your pants up. Or is it just the photo? Everything else is fantastic.



RogerP said:


> bernoulli - looking good - I love the peak lapel SB suit.
> 
> crusty - that's not a look I could pull off, but you do so with considerable panache.
> 
> Here are the pics from my last morning by the lake.
> 
> Samuelsohn MTM suit (3 piece sans vest), Rosen shirt, Brioni tie, no-name linen PS, Shaver-special Vass double monks.


----------



## RogerP

I think they are just creased - could have used a press. They don't fit particularly tight through the crotch, though the creases do give that impression in the pic.


----------



## tocqueville

RogerP said:


> I think they are just creased - could have used a press. They don't fit particularly tight through the crotch, though the creases do give that impression in the pic.


You clearly know what you're doing, so I'll take your word for it.

Man, those shoes!


----------



## tocqueville

blacksabba said:


> I made a four-part collage on the theme of humorism, expressed through four of my outfits.
> 
> Summer; choleric:
> 
> Spring, sanguine:
> 
> Autumn; melancholic:
> 
> Winter; phlegmatic:


I love the theme! Bravo!


----------



## RogerP

tocqueville said:


> You clearly know what you're doing, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Man, those shoes!


Thanks you and thanks to all. I'm glad that I decided to salvage that old suit with a massive re-tailoring job. I'm also very fond of the shoes. Vass does a particularly rich oxblood colour.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, I'm not sure this not posting is acceptable as it is part of my morning routine to see what you are wearing, now my entire morning is atilt. And I have to believe you are wearing something impressive if you are going to a museum opening.





drlivingston said:


> It is destined to be a bad day... It is raining outside, I am out off coffee, and I don't get my daily dose of Crusty's sartorial splendor. I am going back to bed.


Soyez tranquille, mes petits - I'm back, and thank you for the kind comments. As for the museum opening, The Modern is very much a mixed bag, sartorially - everything from business suits to shorts were seen last night. In this, member previews at the Museum of Modern Art sits halfway between the Met and the Frick (at which openings proper dress is more the norm), and the Whitney and the Guggenheim (where the artists themselves come in large numbers, and rules of "proper dress" go straight out the window).

Dinner at Le Cirque tonight.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & shoes - BB
Tie & braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Longmire, London


----------



## drlivingston

All is right in the world again!! The cut, the break, the drape, the fit, the coordination, etc.etc. :icon_hailthee: Even thought they are the smallest aspect of your attire, I am mesmerized by those cufflinks! Beautiful...


----------



## RogerP

Love the Glen check suit crusty, and perfectly accessorized.


----------



## JackKelly

Upr, the tie and braces from Lewin - superb!

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB Black Fleece
Tie - Boss
PS - Marinella


----------



## bernoulli

Upr and RogerP, your latest have been stunning. I should not post mine, because it pales in comparison to those excellent outfits. Major kudos.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Shirt is pink, tie is black.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> All is right in the world again!! The cut, the break, the drape, the fit, the coordination, etc.etc. :icon_hailthee: Even thought they are the smallest aspect of your attire, I am mesmerized by those cufflinks! Beautiful...


The cufflinks were an indulgence - bought about four years ago, as part of a "bucket list" of things that I wanted before my eventual demise - cufflinks from Longmire.



RogerP said:


> Love the Glen check suit crusty, and perfectly accessorized.





JackKelly said:


> Upr, the tie and braces from Lewin - superb!





bernoulli said:


> Upr and RogerP, your latest have been stunning. I should not post mine, because it pales in comparison to those excellent outfits. Major kudos.


Thank you, gentlemen all, but Bernoulli, you are much better prepared for the Friday Challenge this week at That Other Website - unusual shoes. By all rights, you should win that competition.

Dinner at Le Cirque last night was its usual most enjoyable self, but back to reality.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie & braces - J Press
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli - love the shoes. I have a secret craving for a pair of green Carmina shell shortwings, but I haven't figured out how I would wear them or if I have the nerve. I'll be checking out the Friday competition - I think I have an unusual entry I might contribute. Yours should be there.

st and crusty - I love the combination of pink and grey - you both look very smart.


----------



## tocqueville

JackKelly said:


> Upr, the tie and braces from Lewin - superb!


By Lewin, do we mean TM Lewin?


----------



## drlivingston

I love the dapper side of Crusty. It shows that you are most deserving of the "upr" part of your moniker. I love the braces. I have a set of Trafalgar Limiteds that is similar but the subdued coloration of yours is superior. As a long-time bibliophile (especially books pertaining to art), I am also find myself fascinated by the books in the background of your sitting poses.


----------



## upr_crust

tocqueville said:


> By Lewin, do we mean TM Lewin?


We do indeed - the braces were bought as an "emergency" set while in London within the last two years, and the tie is at least 10 years old (back when Lewin's goods were better-made).


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Hickey Freeman
PS - Tie Bar









And more cufflink porn. My stepdaughter got me these.


----------



## Jovan

JackKelly said:


> Upr, the tie and braces from Lewin - superb!
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB Black Fleece
> Tie - Boss
> PS - Marinella
> 
> View attachment 8586


Today's outfit is an improvement on this one, IMO. The tones are much too similar between the shirt and tie here. In fact, the tie seems too light to wear with just about anything. JMHO... but feel free to tear apart my Trad outfit here.


----------



## JackKelly

Jovan said:


> Today's outfit is an improvement on this one, IMO. The tones are much too similar between the shirt and tie here. In fact, the tie seems too light to wear with just about anything. JMHO... but feel free to tear apart my Trad outfit here.


LOL! That's ok - I knew I was going to eat **** over yesterday's tie. I liked it though, which is what matters. I'm glad you like today's rig better.
Your outfit is impeccably Trad - but what's up with those black loafers?? :icon_smile:


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the compliments gentlemen. Here is my entry in that other website. Not that I particularly care if I don't win, but this pair of shoes is the most beautiful pair of shoes ever made.

BTW, Jovan, you need a DB suit!


----------



## Jovan

JK: You can take criticism in stride though, which is good. They aren't black but dark brown. The only time you'd get me to wear black Italian bit loafers is if I were cast in a remake of _American Psycho_. :devil:

bernoulli: Yeah, yeah, I know. -_- You guys remind me all the time with your well cut DBs.


----------



## crocto

Sorry for the bad quality. Tons of stuff in the 2nd bedroom so I had to take 'em in the office today.

Suit: JAB
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - very smart casual look. Bernoulli - those shoes are indeed beautiful.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> Jovan - very smart casual look. Bernoulli - those shoes are indeed beautiful.


I agree with the shoes! Who would have thought blue shoes would look so good.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenger at That Other Website was "crazy shoes". The definition of "crazy" was nothing in a conventional color, or, exempted from that, exotic leathers. That left me with the selection of a pair of navy suede bucks (not crazy, IMHO), or today's boots (ostrich leg). As I've not worn these boots in months, it's good to get back into them, and I think that they work (after a fashion) with what I've paired with them. Or, perhaps, I'm merely crazy.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drakes
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Boots - can't remember the brand name . . .


----------



## JBierly

I think the cowboy boots are ok with the suit but I don't think I would wear that in the summer - so indeed crazy. Probably pretty common attire in Oklahoma City or Dallas. I probably would not wear them in Boston. In NYC - anything goes.


----------



## RogerP

sskim3 said:


> I agree with the shoes! Who would have thought blue shoes would look so good.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


I would! I have a pair of midnight blue shell wholecuts that are an established part of the rotation. Admittedly, I'm a recent convert to blue, and it is certainly regarded as a fringe colour by most.

crusty - those boots are out there - I likewise thought "Dallas" when I saw them. But the fact that they are solid black keeps them from going off the deep end. I kind of like courageous footwear choices. Speaking of which...

My crazy shoe entry on the other forum - Carmina saddle shell with tan scotchgrain calf. They are pretty "out there" for me, but when Epaulet put them on sale at half price, I caved. They make for a fun, casual, three-season boot.


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful boots, Roger. 
Upr seems to be channeling his inner J.R. Ewing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## sskim3

Rogerp I am really digging those boots. They look fantastic. I definitely think crusty's shoes are far out there but black does make it less crazy.

Unfortunately I haven't broaden my shoe collection to be considered out of the norm shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL>

Upr Crust, stay strong. Those ostrich leg western boots are classics and should share space in every man's shoe collection! They are quite striking! 

RogerP, curse-you. Those seven eyelet, wing tip lacers have me drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, today's suit-shirt-tie combination is understated elegance defined. 

Roger P, awesome boots, they look great with the light tan pants.


----------



## JackKelly

Roger and Upr - love your boots.
I wore boots today, but they're basic AEs.

Jacket - Burberry
Shirt - BB
PS - Marinella
Boots - AW


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Jovan - very smart casual look. Bernoulli - those shoes are indeed beautiful.


Thank you. I've surprisingly gotten more comments here than on the Trad WAYWT thread!



RogerP said:


> I would! I have a pair of midnight blue shell wholecuts that are an established part of the rotation. Admittedly, I'm a recent convert to blue, and it is certainly regarded as a fringe colour by most.
> 
> crusty - those boots are out there - I likewise thought "Dallas" when I saw them. But the fact that they are solid black keeps them from going off the deep end. I kind of like courageous footwear choices. Speaking of which...
> 
> My crazy shoe entry on the other forum - Carmina saddle shell with tan scotchgrain calf. They are pretty "out there" for me, but when Epaulet put them on sale at half price, I caved. They make for a fun, casual, three-season boot.


The boots are something I wouldn't get until I had almost every other usual style, but they go well with that outfit.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, really beautiful boots. I also like the tieless look. Can't imagine people have not complained yet, but I am cool with it. Actually, very Trad combination of collors and patterns, I think, but I may be wrong there. I like the overall attire very much.

Upr, I love crazy shoes, but I am off exotic skins. You wear it well, as always. I espeacially like your tie. Don't remember you wearing it before.

sskim, thanks for the compliments. I think everybody should be required to own a pair of platinated blue shoes, but that is just my humble opinion...


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. Jovan - I agree - I wouldn't suggest these as a second, third or probably even a fifth purchase. It's a fun, expressive choice when the basics are covered.


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> I think the cowboy boots are ok with the suit but I don't think I would wear that in the summer - so indeed crazy. Probably pretty common attire in Oklahoma City or Dallas. I probably would not wear them in Boston. In NYC - anything goes.


Indeed - in NYC, anything does go, and it went, relatively unnoticed, in my office.



RogerP said:


> crusty - those boots are out there - I likewise thought "Dallas" when I saw them. But the fact that they are solid black keeps them from going off the deep end. I kind of like courageous footwear choices.


I liked your boots for today as well - they are not dissimilar to the last pair of lace-up boots I bought from Paul Stuart. As it gets cooler, I'll have to break them out.



drlivingston said:


> Upr seems to be channeling his inner J.R. Ewing. :icon_smile_big:


I've only been to Texas once, if one doesn't count being stranded at DFW Airport one night.



sskim3 said:


> I definitely think crusty's shoes are far out there but black does make it less crazy.
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't broaden my shoe collection to be considered out of the norm shoes.


Neither my boots nor Roger's were a wardrobe basic, but since we both have sizeable collections, we're allowed some variations.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL>
> 
> Upr Crust, stay strong. Those ostrich leg western boots are classics and should share space in every man's shoe collection! They are quite striking!


Thank you, Eagle.



Fading Fast said:


> UPR, today's suit-shirt-tie combination is understated elegance defined.


Thank you, Fading, for looking at me above my ankles .



JackKelly said:


> Roger and Upr - love your boots.





bernoulli said:


> Upr, I love crazy shoes, but I am off exotic skins. You wear it well, as always. I espeacially like your tie. Don't remember you wearing it before.


As ostriches are farmed, I have fewer qualms about wearing their skins (and nothing goes to waste - their meat is supposed to be the new beef - red, but very lean). As for today's tie, I've not worn it much since buying it last November in London - a situation I'll have to change with the onset of autumn.


----------



## bernoulli

Don't get me wrong, I have no issues with wearing exotic skins because of ethical considerations. I just don't usually like the look. I do appreciate those who can pull it off, though. As always, I tip my metaphorical hat to your ensembles. We are just lucky to live in the upr_crust sartorial show.



upr_crust said:


> As ostriches are farmed, I have fewer qualms about wearing their skins (and nothing goes to waste - their meat is supposed to be the new beef - red, but very lean). As for today's tie, I've not worn it much since buying it last November in London - a situation I'll have to change with the onset of autumn.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> As ostriches are farmed, I have fewer qualms about wearing their skins (and nothing goes to waste - their meat is supposed to be the new beef - red, but very lean).


Off topic, but ostrich may be the most delicious meat I have ever eaten, and extremely tender when eaten very rare, as it should be prepared.


----------



## Tilton

I've worn Ostrich ropers for several years now. I prefer the quill-less variety. In Virginia, it is very common to see them worn with suits - same probably goes for Eastern MD, TX, AL, MS, LA, AR, OK, and TN. Can't beat the comfort!


----------



## The Old Gaul

Readers; A 'suit' really? No Saxon suit for me; I am wearing a kilt today, as usual!


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> I've worn Ostrich ropers for several years now. I prefer the quill-less variety. In Virginia, it is very common to see them worn with suits - same probably goes for Eastern MD, TX, AL, MS, LA, AR, OK, and TN. Can't beat the comfort!


Don't forget the Florida panhandle.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have no issues with wearing exotic skins because of ethical considerations. I just don't usually like the look. I do appreciate those who can pull it off, though. As always, I tip my metaphorical hat to your ensembles. We are just lucky to live in the upr_crust sartorial show.


The upr_crust sartorial show? Can I get income from the residuals? Will my reruns last as long as "I Love Lucy"? 



MaxBuck said:


> Off topic, but ostrich may be the most delicious meat I have ever eaten, and extremely tender when eaten very rare, as it should be prepared.


Duly noted, when next I see it on a menu.



Tilton said:


> I've worn Ostrich ropers for several years now. I prefer the quill-less variety. In Virginia, it is very common to see them worn with suits - same probably goes for Eastern MD, TX, AL, MS, LA, AR, OK, and TN. Can't beat the comfort!


I also much prefer the quill-less skins.



L-feld said:


> Don't forget the Florida panhandle.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I will remember that piece of sartorial advice if ever I'm in the Panhandle.


----------



## upr_crust

Well, oddly enough, I won the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - a squeaker (I won by one vote). Such a victory hasn't occurred since Sharon Stone won a Golden Globe for Best Actress in "Casino" - as she said herself at the time, "It's a goddamn miracle." Now I have the honor (and the dilemma) of choosing the next challenge . . .

Meanwhile, something a bit more conventionally shod, at least, to start the new week.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - PRL
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Kiton
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Kiton
PS - Tie Bar


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello, guys. Today's outfits are all very good, you guys obviously know your stuff.

Today I wore something simple. An old Nordstrom shirt, some Zegna pants I recently got from Ebay, a pair of AE shoes, and my summer hat, a 1940s Stetson Sportlite.









The hat is a lightweight felt hat that is ideal for outside use.


----------



## Tilton

L-feld said:


> Don't forget the Florida panhandle.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, I guess I did. I would have thought central Florida, exclusive of the Orlando area. Panhandle to me will also be like the Jersey Shore. All I think of is Club La Vela.


----------



## crocto

Tilton said:


> Hmm, I guess I did. I would have thought central Florida, exclusive of the Orlando area. Panhandle to me will also be like the Jersey Shore. All I think of is Club La Vela.


There's no place "like" the Jersey Shore only places better than the Jersey Shore. And by better I mean anywhere, except Delaware.


----------



## upr_crust

Doing the "security guard" look, with a slight professorial tinge to it.

Blazer, shirt, trousers, tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## JackKelly

Jacket - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Borrelli
Tie - Sam Hober
PS - Marinella


----------



## crocto

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Shoes: J&M Melton
Socks: Express


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> Doing the "security guard" look, with a slight professorial tinge to it.
> 
> Blazer, shirt, trousers, tie - BB
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


WOW! I am really digging those shoes. Liking the outfit overall too. I even like the playful design of the pocket square.


----------



## RogerP

Security guard - too funny! Good fits gents. Jack - how are you enjoying that Kiton jacket?


----------



## Tilton

crocto said:


> There's no place "like" the Jersey Shore only places better than the Jersey Shore. And by better I mean anywhere, except Delaware.


I like Delaware for the ducks and the fish, but I don't think I'll ever get over the horseshoe crabs and those weirdo sand builder worms.


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> Hmm, I guess I did. I would have thought central Florida, exclusive of the Orlando area. Panhandle to me will also be like the Jersey Shore. All I think of is Club La Vela.


All I can say is that lawyers in Escambia county wear em to court. Also, a judge in the circuit court there once told my former boss that his "south florida jew-boy" cuff links were not welcome in his courtroom.

Interesting place.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## upr_crust

Something casual for today's attire, as it's to reach about 90F/32C here today in New York.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> WOW! I am really digging those shoes. Liking the outfit overall too. I even like the playful design of the pocket square.


Thank you.



RogerP said:


> Security guard - too funny!


That's the usual line around here when one wears a blazer and grey trousers.



L-feld said:


> All I can say is that lawyers in Escambia county wear em to court. Also, a judge in the circuit court there once told my former boss that his "south florida jew-boy" cuff links were not welcome in his courtroom.
> 
> Interesting place.


Much too interesting a place for the likes of me, I fear - if I make an appearance in central Florida, it will only be for business - heat and humidity are not my favorite climate factors.


----------



## drlivingston

Love the shoes, Sir Crusty. Just out of curiosity, who is the maker of your socks?


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> Security guard - too funny! Good fits gents. Jack - how are you enjoying that Kiton jacket?


Roger - In terms of the fabric feel and the color, it's my favorite.

Jacket - BBGF
Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
Tie - Holliday & Brown
PS - Marinella


----------



## Jovan

More people should aspire to dress like a security guard if upr_crust exemplifies it.


----------



## MaxBuck

L-feld said:


> All I can say is that lawyers in Escambia county wear em to court. Also, a judge in the circuit court there once told my former boss that his "south florida jew-boy" cuff links were not welcome in his courtroom.


The further south you go in Florida, the further north you get. No place is more like New Jersey than southeast Florida, climate excepted.

Jack Kelly, of all the outfits you've shown here, today's is most to my taste. Looks great! (Though I still am uncomfortable with how far your pocket squares deviate in color and pattern from the remainder of the components ...)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> The further south you go in Florida, the further north you get. No place is more like New Jersey than southeast Florida, climate excepted.


If only... we get the heat and the humidity for at least a few weeks every summer, but I guess it's balanced out by the handful of really frigid weeks in January.


----------



## crocto

JackKelly said:


> Roger - In terms of the fabric feel and the color, it's my favorite.
> 
> Jacket - BBGF
> Shirt - Hawes & Curtis
> Tie - Holliday & Brown
> PS - Marinella


I really like this tie!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If only... we get the heat and the humidity for at least a few weeks every summer, but I guess it's balanced out by the handful of really frigid weeks in January.


I prefer the cold. I could never move south of D.C. Wait, is San Diego south of D.C? If so I change my statement.


----------



## ledfortr

MaxBuck said:


> Jack Kelly, of all the outfits you've shown here, today's is most to my taste. Looks great! (Though I still am uncomfortable with how far your pocket squares deviate in color and pattern from the remainder of the components ...)


I can't really tell what color it is, maybe its my monitor. The PS looks almost green, if that's the case, then perhaps a White or Gold solid PS would work better. I love that tie!


----------



## RogerP

JackKelly said:


> Roger - In terms of the fabric feel and the color, it's my favorite.


I have but one Kiton sportcoat - cashmere - every time I put it on I literally cannot believe how good it feels. Makes me wish for cooler weather. Okay, not really, summer is far too damned short.


----------



## JackKelly

RogerP said:


> I have but one Kiton sportcoat - cashmere - every time I put it on I literally cannot believe how good it feels. Makes me wish for cooler weather. Okay, not really, summer is far too damned short.


Yes - mine is a cashmere blend. I wear it from time to time year round just 'cause it feels so good. It's not heavy. I can't believe I paid so much for it, but then every time I wear it I am reminded why I did. :biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Love the shoes, Sir Crusty. Just out of curiosity, who is the maker of your socks?


The socks are Pantherella.



Jovan said:


> More people should aspire to dress like a security guard if upr_crust exemplifies it.


Why, thank you, Jovan - I think . . .


----------



## Kingstonian

L-feld said:


> All I can say is that lawyers in Escambia county wear em to court. Also, a judge in the circuit court there once told my former boss that his "south florida jew-boy" cuff links were not welcome in his courtroom.


That line could come straight from an Elmore Leonard novel.

I wonder if it applies to all cufflinks, or specific types. Clarence Carter for example refers to 'cufflinks big as J Bird eggs' in the song 'looking for a fox'. In that instance Elmore would probably write:-

'judge telling the boss his black pimp cuff links were not welcome in his court'. Elmore would probably use the 'n word' though.


----------



## upr_crust

More casual attire - not as hot, but just as humid (82F/28C, with humidity at at least 60%, with chance of rain).

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - J & M


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> The socks are Pantherella.
> 
> Why, thank you, Jovan - I think . . .


Better way to say it is if that's a security guard uniform, we should all try to look like them.

This meme is amusing to me, as I've never seen a security guard in real life that pulls off a navy blazer and grey flannels like a knowledgeable menswear forum member. We should probably avoid trench coats, too, lest we look like a WWI soldier.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Better way to say it is if that's a security guard uniform, we should all try to look like them.
> 
> This meme is amusing to me, as I've never seen a security guard in real life that pulls off a navy blazer and grey flannels like a knowledgeable menswear forum member. We should probably avoid trench coats, too, lest we look like a WWI soldier.


+1,000


----------



## L-feld

Kingstonian said:


> That line could come straight from an Elmore Leonard novel.
> 
> I wonder if it applies to all cufflinks, or specific types. Clarence Carter for example refers to 'cufflinks big as J Bird eggs' in the song 'looking for a fox'. In that instance Elmore would probably write:-
> 
> 'judge telling the boss his black pimp cuff links were not welcome in his court'. Elmore would probably use the 'n word' though.


Hah, well, it's hard to tell. My old boss was a bit flashy overall, but I think the judge was referring to cuff links in general. I got the impression that it was a button down type of place.

Florida is a funny microcosm of the whole country. Pick any region of the US and there exists a bizarro-analog in Florida, except with more crazy people.


----------



## ledfortr

Upr_crust, 
Are there any pictures of your closet available? I don't want to sound creepy, but I would love to see your reserves. Probably not the right forum to ask, but I know you check this one .

I can't express my admiration enough about your mastery of the professional wardrobe. 
Thank you for helping me and everyone!


----------



## upr_crust

ledfortr said:


> Upr_crust,
> Are there any pictures of your closet available? I don't want to sound creepy, but I would love to see your reserves. Probably not the right forum to ask, but I know you check this one .
> 
> I can't express my admiration enough about your mastery of the professional wardrobe.
> Thank you for helping me and everyone!


You're welcome for the assistance, but a view of my closets would be a view into too little space with too much in it (almost to the point of violating the laws of physics). I fear that you will have to settle for seeing its contents one picture set at a time, however tedious that might be .


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> Hah, well, it's hard to tell. My old boss was a bit flashy overall, but I think the judge was referring to cuff links in general. I got the impression that it was a button down type of place.
> 
> Florida is a funny microcosm of the whole country. Pick any region of the US and there exists a bizarro-analog in Florida, except with more crazy people.


You should watch this documentary about timeshare mogul David Siegel and his wife, L-feld : https://www.magpictures.com/thequeenofversailles/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versailles_house


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "your best summer look" - and I have no one to blame but myself for the theme, since I chose it.

Wanting to wear something that spoke of summer, but without resorting to seersucker or linen, I chose the ensemble below.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## blacksabba

Love the color of that suit, upr! There's a kind of subtle tranquility and strong composure to it.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> You're welcome for the assistance, but a view of my closets would be a view into too little space with too much in it (almost to the point of violating the laws of physics). I fear that you will have to settle for seeing its contents one picture set at a time, however tedious that might be .


I understand the facts of space limitations, especially living in NYC, but there is no way I will believe that you jam your incredibly beautiful suits into a closet as they would not hold their shape and you care way too much about them to do that. And they almost always look freshly pressed in your morning pictures.

Also, very nice outfit today, maybe not "your best summer look," but you took your seersucker and pin cord suits out of the running, which to my eye (and acknowledging that they are almost cliched summer looks) you carry off with a comfortable elegance that make them your personal best summer look.


----------



## crocto

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


That PS and shirt pairing is genius. And there's no confusing Hermes with anything else, is there? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

blacksabba said:


> Love the color of that suit, upr! There's a kind of subtle tranquility and strong composure to it.


Thank you, blacksabba. I always feel more relaxed in brown suits, for some reason.



Fading Fast said:


> I understand the facts of space limitations, especially living in NYC, but there is no way I will believe that you jam your incredibly beautiful suits into a closet as they would not hold their shape and you care way too much about them to do that. And they almost always look freshly pressed in your morning pictures.
> 
> Also, very nice outfit today, maybe not "your best summer look," but you took your seersucker and pin cord suits out of the running, which to my eye (and acknowledging that they are almost cliched summer looks) you carry off with a comfortable elegance that make them your personal best summer look.


August is nearly over, and I've worked seersucker to death - I needed a fresh suit with with to coordinate shirt and tie, and this suit fits me well in my current configuration (my body shape can morph, it seems, faster than some of the "X-Men").



MaxBuck said:


> That PS and shirt pairing is genius. And there's no confusing Hermes with anything else, is there? :icon_smile_big:


Today's shirt is a great fabric, and it was merely by accident that I grabbed today's PS, and yes, Hermes is rather unmistakable.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire was recycled from yesterday - an unfortunate solemn duty, the attendance of a wake for a long-time colleague. I switched out yesterday's dark tie for today's Charvet to lessen the severity of the look a bit.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## drlivingston

Sir Crusty, those cufflinks are extraordinary!! I am in love with the all of your outfit with the exception of your tie. Don't get me wrong, it is a stunning tie. I would have probably went in a different direction as far as color is concerned. This is not criticism. It is just my personal choice. I am sure that others will love it!


----------



## RogerP

crusty - very smart and formal (within the business suit context) ensemble. Love the tie. Sorry to hear of the unfortunate occasion on which it was last worn.

This is the first time I have worn this suit since the winter. It's not a heavy fabric at all, but I simply put it aside to give some of my lighter colours more wear during spring and summer. The pics tell me the trousers could be shortened a bit.

Suit - Samuelsohn MTM
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Battisti
PS - Rosen linen
Shoes: Vass


----------



## crocto

More crappy cell phone shots. Hard to tell but the shirt has a Prince of Wales check to it. And the PS is red.

Suit: Charles Trywhitt
Shirt, Tie, PS, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## L-feld

RogerP said:


> crusty - very smart and formal (within the business suit context) ensemble. Love the tie. Sorry to hear of the unfortunate occasion on which it was last worn.
> 
> This is the first time I have worn this suit since the winter. It's not a heavy fabric at all, but I simply put it aside to give some of my lighter colours more wear during spring and summer. The pics tell me the trousers could be shortened a bit.
> 
> Suit - Samuelsohn MTM
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Battisti
> PS - Rosen linen
> Shoes: Vass


Even with the slightly full break of the pants, I'm jealous of how well that suit fits you.


----------



## Jovan

Maybe it's just me, but I see nothing wrong with the break there. It's a more "classic" look if you will.

Roger, how do you fold your pocket squares? You wear it so effortlessly you're almost making me reconsider my hardline stance on "puff, square, or single point fold only".


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents - fair comments on the trousers. This is another older suit - my preference for less trouser break has evolved in the years since it was purchased. It's not horrible - and indeed falls within the classic / traditional realm as Jovan allows. But if I were tinkering, I'd tinker there. The main single benefit to me (among many) from these forums has been a greater awareness of the importance of fit. And it is has been quite surprising to me how much I learn from the pictures of myself that I post - there are elements that go unnoticed in the mirror, but really jump out in a photo. My tailor couldn't be happier with my newfound focus on fit. :icon_smile_big:

On the PS fold - I use two types of "3 tips" fold. With silk squares, when I don't "poof" or "bend", I use something very similar to the "Tips Up" fold from the link below:

https://ctya.org/blog/suit-yourself/

The square in today's fit is white linen and I have folded all my linen squares this way for as long as I can remember. I'll try to find time to post some pics of the folding sequence. As an aside, I was kind of tickled to see my namesake from Mad Men wearing this fold with his linen squares almost exclusively:


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Sir Crusty, those cufflinks are extraordinary!! I am in love with the all of your outfit with the exception of your tie. Don't get me wrong, it is a stunning tie. I would have probably went in a different direction as far as color is concerned. This is not criticism. It is just my personal choice. I am sure that others will love it!


The cufflinks were bought at a trunk show sale for Deakin & Francis here in NYC. The salesman was wearing them, and I thought that they were so extraordinary that I had to have them. They came in two models - sterling silver with synthetic sapphire cabochons, and 18K gold with natural sapphires. I opted for the former.

As for today's tie, it is not to everyone's taste, and Charvet ties all make a very strong statement, but it suited my mood, and I thought that it went well with the strongly monochromatic color scheme otherwise.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, it is the first time I think you skipped a beat with your outfit. Trousers are too full and I find the tie subpar. I really like the boldness of the stripes though. Anyway, felt I should say something. In any case, the rest is excellent, but I never expected any less from you.

Upr, the tie is marvelous. It is a statement, alright.

Blue monday over here. I am glad that this horrible month full of work is ending...


----------



## RogerP

I like that a bunch Bernoulli - nice summer colours put together there. Fair comment on yesterday's outfit - the trousers probably are a bit full - but I have thunder thighs / buffalo butt issues that prevent me from getting too trim between waist and knees. While I quite like the tie, I feel I haven't found the right pairing yet. It's okay (to me) here, but not the best.


----------



## bernoulli

Tab collar and stripes on stripes. I decided to go bold today.

As for yesterday, it is winter here RogerP, but over 30oC, so summer colors are appropriate. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## ledfortr

bernoulli said:


> Tab collar and stripes on stripes. I decided to go bold today.
> 
> As for yesterday, it is winter here RogerP, but over 30oC, so summer colors are appropriate. Thanks for the compliments.


This is just my taste, but I would have gone with a solid shirt. I think that the stripes are a little too similar in size to be worn together and the tie pattern makes it busy.


----------



## bernoulli

That is fine. I know the rules, sometimes I choose to ignore it...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

bernoulli said:


> That is fine. I know the rules, sometimes I choose to ignore it...


Only sometimes? 

I kid, I kid. It's cool to see somebody rocking a peak lapel suit with no tie and green shoes.


----------



## RogerP

I don't expect a lot of love for today's shirt and tie - quite festive, what with the contrast collar, purple colour and all that paisley. But I do like to have a bit of fun with colour in the summer, and the solid navy suit couldn't be more tame.

I would also generally opt for black shoes here, but a) wanted to let my black pair rest for two days since their Monday outing and b) wanted to give these Carmina U-wings their first outing on what I expect to be a short day.


----------



## Fatman

Roger,

fantastic. 

I am interested in learning more from you. I will start with shoes. 

a. I love them.
b. How many hours will you wear them today? (first time out)
c. How long (days) will it take to break them in?

thanks! You're an inspiration. The posed photos consistency is helpful.


----------



## lbv2k

RogerP said:


> I don't expect a lot of love for today's shirt and tie - quite festive, what with the contrast collar, purple colour and all that paisley. But I do like to have a bit of fun with colour in the summer, and the solid navy suit couldn't be more tame.
> 
> I would also generally opt for black shoes here, but a) wanted to let my black pair rest for two days since their Monday outing and b) wanted to give these Carmina U-wings their first outing on what I expect to be a short day.


Simply stunning RogerP !!!!


----------



## MaxBuck

Roger: Purple is my least favorite color, so this outfit isn't to my personal taste, but given purple, you've done a masterful job of coordinating. And your brown shoes beautifully prove my point that black isn't necessary when wearing navy (or gray, or charcoal ...).


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP said:


> I don't expect a lot of love for today's shirt and tie - quite festive, what with the contrast collar, purple colour and all that paisley. But I do like to have a bit of fun with colour in the summer, and the solid navy suit couldn't be more tame.
> 
> I would also generally opt for black shoes here, but a) wanted to let my black pair rest for two days since their Monday outing and b) wanted to give these Carmina U-wings their first outing on what I expect to be a short day.


Are you joking ? BD shirt with contrast collar- one of my favourite ensembles from you thus far. Purple tends to seem unnatural to the point of garishness, but it suits your skintone and the general coordination works well. I'm not a fan of the tie, but you've done a fine job of coordinating a solid, a stripe, a paisley and a check in a way that doesn't look busy. Lovely shoes too, as usual.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments gents.

Fatman - I generally first wear a new pair for an hour or two around the house, and did so here. I try to make the first wearing "out" less than a full day - in this case, I expect to wrap up by mid afternoon. On average, it takes 2-3 full wearings thereafter before I feel the shoe is fully broken in. Double soles take a bit longer than single.

There are exceptions, though. I have a pair of Alden Kudu Chukkas that were so unbelievably comfortable right out of the box that I wore them for a full and long day straight away without issue.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP, the tie is too "wet" (I like my paisleys bone dry and printed), and the hank might be _slightly_ better in plain white. It's a nice example of what I tend to think of as the "Paul Stuart" look, you know?


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - I know that any sheen on a tie is considered _verboten _on the forums. I guarantee they will H-A-T-E it over on the other forum for the Friday purple tie challenge. But I like it. :tongue2: And keep in mind that the flash exacerbates the sheen - it is more muted in real life, but still on the "wet" side as you describe. A white PS would certainly work - particularly with the white contrast collar shirt. But I felt like having some fun with the purple theme and rarely get to wear that particular hanky.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - I know that any sheen on a tie is considered _verboten _on the forums. I guarantee they will H-A-T-E it over on the other forum for the Friday purple tie challenge. But I like it. :tongue2: And keep in mind that the flash exacerbates the sheen - it is more muted in real life, but still on the "wet" side as you describe. A white PS would certainly work - particularly with the white contrast collar shirt. But I felt like having some fun with the purple theme and rarely get to wear that particular hanky.


You know, if you're going to wear a tie with some sheen, that's the way to do it.

By the way, the shoes look great (the picture of them didn't load before). The u-cap and the u-throat are great together. Even though I don't normally like wingtips without pinking, it works great here. I run hot and cold on brogues without toe medallions, too, but again, this shoe works wonderfully without one. The last few pairs of Carmina I've seen have all struck me as great. May I ask what last and leather these are?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks my man - these are calf on the Rain last. The design is something that the Skoatiebolaget crew cooked up with Carmina while on a factory visit.


----------



## Jovan

Personally, although well thought out, I'm afraid I have to dissent a bit. There's nothing wrong with the individual pieces, but altogether it's just a bit too much purple for me. If there's a time for complementary rather than coordinating colours, I'd say a purple tie is it.


----------



## Acct2000

crocto said:


> More crappy cell phone shots. Hard to tell but the shirt has a Prince of Wales check to it. And the PS is red.
> 
> Suit: Charles Trywhitt
> Shirt, Tie, PS, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: Bostonian


This would be a solid outfit, but you are ruining it with the socks. The MIGHT work with a less formal suit. (I'm not much of a fan of loud socks, though.)


----------



## upr_crust

Today's suit I wore some four weeks ago, after not having worn it in a long time. It was in need of tailoring, being too loose on me. I just got it back last night from the tailor - results are as below.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris

"Before" photo:



After photos:


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit I wore some four weeks ago, after not having worn it in a long time. It was in need of tailoring, being too loose on me. I just got it back last night from the tailor - results are as below.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> 
> The alteration looks great and highlight how important fit / having something really well tailored is to the overall look. The tailoring makes the suit look made for you - you look more natural in the suit in the second photo - and the entire impact of the outfit changes to one where you look "crisp." I bet - and this has amazed me for thirty years - that the changes seemed small, an inch (or less) here or there, but the effect is dramatic. I've had pants length changed by half an inch and (at least to my eye) have seen a meaningful improvement. Also, it tells you a lot about a tailor if they dismiss small - half inch - adjustments.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, new shoes are wonderful! You still need green shoes, but still a great buy. I really like the purple ensemble, but then again I do appreciate some loudness. 

YR, thanks for the compliments (I think? ).

Upr, it seems the tailoring agrees with you. Have you used that tie before? I don't remember seeng it before and as most people here I look forward to your daily posting. In any case, wonderful as always.


----------



## RogerP

Nicely tweaked, crusty. Trim fit, but well short of any shrink-wrapped nonsense that is so regrettably prevalent today.

Jovan and bernoulli, thanks for your comments.


----------



## crocto

My camera was driving me nuts today. Only managed to get 2 ok photos out of it.

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## crocto

forsbergacct2000 said:


> This would be a solid outfit, but you are ruining it with the socks. The MIGHT work with a less formal suit. (I'm not much of a fan of loud socks, though.)


Aw but the socks are fun! I work at an awful place, in an awful state, in an awful part of that state. You gotta give me something. It's hard to tell but the socks are red and navy, like the tie.


----------



## Anthony Charton

crocto said:


> Aw but the socks are fun! I work at an awful place, in an awful state, in an awful part of that state. You gotta give me something. It's hard to tell but the socks are red and navy, like the tie.


I think that's part of the reason why it doesn't quite work, to his eye and mine. Matching socks and tie is the new 'matching pocket square and tie', I find. I suppose the socks would be a lot less out of place in a more casual ensemble- but I never got rakish socks with conservative suits anyway.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's suit I wore some four weeks ago, after not having worn it in a long time. It was in need of tailoring, being too loose on me. I just got it back last night from the tailor - results are as below.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> 
> The alteration looks great and highlight how important fit / having something really well tailored is to the overall look. The tailoring makes the suit look made for you - you look more natural in the suit in the second photo - and the entire impact of the outfit changes to one where you look "crisp." I bet - and this has amazed me for thirty years - that the changes seemed small, an inch (or less) here or there, but the effect is dramatic. I've had pants length changed by half an inch and (at least to my eye) have seen a meaningful improvement. Also, it tells you a lot about a tailor if they dismiss small - half inch - adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't truly appreciate the extent of my tailor's handiwork until I compared the standing photos - the changes have made a world of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> bernoulli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upr, it seems the tailoring agrees with you. Have you used that tie before? I don't remember seeng it before and as most people here I look forward to your daily posting. In any case, wonderful as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today's tie was bought for me as a present by my late husband some 25-30 years ago. I remember being rather non-plussed by its appearance when he first gave it to me, but it's rather grown on me, and I think that it works well with my suit and shirt for today.
> 
> 
> 
> RogerP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely tweaked, crusty. Trim fit, but well short of any shrink-wrapped nonsense that is so regrettably prevalent today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever wore anything "shrink-wrapped", I'd look more like a side of beef in the meat aisle of the local supermarket - not a look which I wish to emulate.
> 
> For the record, I'll be on vacation for the next 8-9 days, so don't think that I've come to some harm if you do not see postings from me before September 9th.
Click to expand...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> I think that's part of the reason why it doesn't quite work, to his eye and mine. Matching socks and tie is the new 'matching pocket square and tie', I find. I suppose the socks would be a lot less out of place in a more casual ensemble- but I never got rakish socks with conservative suits anyway.


I used to get "fun" socks, but I don't anymore. Stripes look odd on socks, to my eye. Unusual solid colors or argyles are cool with odd jackets (argyles only with bals), but the most I'd do with a suit is a different shade from a fairly traditional palette -- navy socks with a mid-gray suit, light gray with dark gray or navy, maybe burgundy or forest green.


----------



## Scottyb06

Crusty - the tie looks good with that suit and it's nice to have a sentimental meaning behind. As well, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ledfortr

crocto said:


> My camera was driving me nuts today. Only managed to get 2 ok photos out of it.
> 
> Suit: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


I like this combination, nicely done. Very nice knot!


----------



## crocto

ledfortr said:


> I like this combination, nicely done. Very nice knot!


Thanks. I enjoy the pink/navy combo. I also like a thicker tie and the Tyrwhitt ties are great for that. The limp Brooks Brothers ones, while nice, just aren't for me.

Does anyone know of a "thicker" tie brand?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I used to get "fun" socks, but I don't anymore. Stripes look odd on socks, to my eye. Unusual solid colors or argyles are cool with odd jackets (argyles only with bals), but the most I'd do with a suit is a different shade from a fairly traditional palette -- navy socks with a mid-gray suit, light gray with dark gray or navy, maybe burgundy or forest green.


I've found that because I've got a gargoyle-ish face that using fun socks draws peoples attention away from my worst feature.


----------



## Tinny

My ensemble today is Canali cream golf shorts, a purple Ferragamo s/s polo collar cotton shirt, Zegna socks, and Ferragamo golf shoes (perf'd toe kiltie wingtips). Also have my Ferragamo golf glove and VERY pretentious leather pocket kit with Ferragamo ball markers and "gancini" divot repair tool (just for laughs). I can't play golf well, but I dress nicely.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> I've found that because I've got a gargoyle-ish face that using fun socks draws peoples attention away from my worst feature.


There's a joke in here about my penchant for fun belts.

There's some brand that gets a lot of love that has thicker ties -- I want to say Drake's, but I'm not sure.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> There's a joke in here about my penchant for fun belts.
> 
> There's some brand that gets a lot of love that has thicker ties -- I want to say Drake's, but I'm not sure.


Just remember to unwrap the cucumber from the tinfoil before you go through security.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## RogerP

^^^ Nice to see some DB action - and that is sharp as a knife. Love the ticket pocket. Please post more.


----------



## stcolumba

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Nice to see some DB action - and that is sharp as a knife. Love the ticket pocket. Please post more.


You are very kind. Usually, I hang out on the Trad side of this Forum.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Loving the ticket pocket too. The only thing that I'd change is the white shirt/plain tie combination- I find it a little surgical between the blue stripes and the playfulness of the square. But then again, I don't think you really need anyone's advice on how to dress.


----------



## stcolumba

Anthony Charton said:


> Loving the ticket pocket too. The only thing that I'd change is the white shirt/plain tie combination- I find it a little surgical between the blue stripes and the playfulness of the square. But then again, I don't think you really need anyone's advice on how to dress.


Thank you for your suggestion. Actually, the shirt is a light blue. Bad photo pick-up.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Oh, then my mistake. That should pick up the colour of the stripes quite nicely.


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Loving the ticket pocket too.


Ticket pocket on a double breast? That's great!

Suit, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB (It's their heritage line so it's a bit narrower)


----------



## video2

Nice day for a walk


----------



## Anthony Charton

I love the low cut of the jumper, but to my eye the colour combination doesn't quite work. I'd say the jumper woud go best with a darker jacket, and in any case the shirt is much too dark. Just my own twopence. Who made the jacket ?


----------



## video2

Anthony Charton said:


> I love the low cut of the jumper, but to my eye the colour combination doesn't quite work. I'd say the jumper woud go best with a darker jacket, and in any case the shirt is much too dark. Just my own twopence. Who made the jacket ?


I was looking for more interesting combination of colors (not classic). May be even arrogant 
The jacket is Pal Zileri green line (100 % wool).


----------



## RogerP

Recycled pic, but this is today's rig:


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Recycled pic, but this is today's rig:


Great look as usual, Roger. Autumnal tones starting to crop up? :biggrin:


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Max - yes, this suit sat out the summer months, but it's back in the rotation now. And the cool weather we've had all week has a decided autumnal feel, so I'm getting in ahead of the curve. :biggrin:


----------



## stcolumba

*Roger P'*s tie/PS combination is brilliantly done.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you stcolumba - and your outfit is impeccable - crisp, clean and classic.


----------



## ledfortr

RogerP said:


> Recycled pic, but this is today's rig:


Was matching with the pillow intentional? =P


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Two days ago:









Yesterday:









Feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Enjoying the earthy colour combination of the first picture a good deal. I wouldn't wear a DB blazer with an open collar (though I totally would with a turtleneck), so I'm a tad less fond of the second outfit. Good fit though.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Two days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is always welcome.


On paper, I'm with Mr. Charton on the issue of wearing a db w/o a tie. That being said, that outfit just works for some reason. It's a little gth without being overly so.

And I love the glasses in the breast pocket in lieu of a ps. Eddie Jacobs does that a lot. Another subtle gth move.

Only thing I would change is that I would have done burgundy shoes with the red pants. Walnut pops a little to much for an otherwise striking outfit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RogerP

ledfortr said:


> Was matching with the pillow intentional? =P


:biggrin:



L-feld said:


> On paper, I'm with Mr. Charton on the issue of wearing a db w/o a tie. That being said, that outfit just works for some reason.


This goes for me, too. I really dig it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, gentlemen.

L-Feld, I definitely thought of this as a GTH rig. Actually, I believe Trip English once suggested orange cords as the perfect fall GTH trouser. The only burg shoes I have right now are weejuns, and I'd have been showing too much sock if I wore them with these trousers.

Here's today's fit, to go out for lunch. I couldn't find my real watch, but that last photo is meant to show the stripe in the shirt. Once again, I appreciate any and all thoughts on the combination.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks, gentlemen.
> 
> L-Feld, I definitely thought of this as a GTH rig. Actually, I believe Trip English once suggested orange cords as the perfect fall GTH trouser. The only burg shoes I have right now are weejuns, and I'd have been showing too much sock if I wore them with these trousers.


On my phone they looked like a deep red. If they are more of an auburn/orange IRL, I can see the tan shoes being a good fit.

Passing on the loafers was probably a smart choice. That might be the line where people start asking "hey Biff, did you lose your yacht?"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony Charton

L-feld said:


> On paper, I'm with Mr. Charton on the issue of wearing a db w/o a tie. That being said, that outfit just works for some reason.


I get you. It would have been a total 'yes' for me if the jacket had patch pockets. Ideally with only the bottom button done.

YTR, on your latest outfit- colour combination on point, though a little stern for me- especially considering some other ensembles I've seen from you. Great shoes. Who made the shirt ?


----------



## video2

cantarelli jacket:


----------



## upr_crust

Back from vacation in the Pacific Northwest. Any resemblance to a fully conscious human being is totally coincidental.

Suit and boots - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie & braces - PRL
Cufflinks - Vancouver Art Gallery (handcrafted by a First Nations artist)


----------



## sskim3

Welcome back crusty. Still looking just as a sharp like always. I love the boots!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Indeed, sir, your presence and contributions have been missed. LOL. Given your reported state of (altered) consciousness, might we assume you had a really good time on vacation?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> I get you. It would have been a total 'yes' for me if the jacket had patch pockets. Ideally with only the bottom button done.
> 
> YTR, on your latest outfit- colour combination on point, though a little stern for me- especially considering some other ensembles I've seen from you. Great shoes. Who made the shirt ?


I think a patch-pocket DB blazer, 6x2 (button as a 6x1), in navy hopsack or a navy wool/silk/linen blend would be awesome. If this one were any dressier, I would probably avoid wearing it with an open collar.

I certainly went severe with this last combination, but I figured I'd give it a shot. It worked for me as a change, but I don't have the lifestyle to do it every day. Shoes are AE Strands, and the shirt is a BB Egyptian cotton. The proportions of the collar are really fantastic -- and thrifted for just over 1% of retail, how could I say no?

L-Feld: Auburn is a good name for that color. A degree or two redder than burnt orange. If I had a suit in that color, given my hair, I'd look like I had an Evel Knevel-style matching jumpsuit and helmet combination. :icon_viking:

video2, I like your look with the light jacket and the light turtleneck. It's kind of '70s playboy-ish, which is a very cool vibe to aim for. I do think the trousers are a shade too warm for the rest of the rig, but I'm not sure what would be better. Maybe a very light gray?

upr, glad to see you back and in top form. Love the links -- a souvenir from your trip?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think a patch-pocket DB blazer, 6x2 (button as a 6x1), in navy hopsack or a navy wool/silk/linen blend would be awesome.


Agreed- I have one in hopsack, with silver buttons. Which is great, since I don't quite look like I'm going to my own yacht party when I wear it with loud trousers. I'm very tempted to get horn buttons though.


----------



## Fading Fast

YRR, re the DB outfit, I have to quote L-feld, quoting Mr. Charton: "On paper, I'm with Mr. Charton on the issue of wearing a db w/o a tie. That being said, *that outfit just works for some reason *[emphasis mine]. It's a little gth without being overly so." I think it also has to do with your rust-colored hair echoing the pants and giving it a fun insouciance / and your J.Crew model frame speaks youthful, well-intended GTH.

UPR, welcome back. Fantastic combination anchored by the tie. And, as others have said, awesome boots. Hope the vaykay was fun.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Welcome back crusty. Still looking just as a sharp like always. I love the boots!


Thank you, sskim.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> Indeed, sir, your presence and contributions have been missed. LOL. Given your reported state of (altered) consciousness, might we assume you had a really good time on vacation?


I did have an excellent time in the Pacific Northwest, and was lucky with the weather, since outdoorsy activities are the raison d'etre for that section of the world.



Youthful Repp-robate;1445341 upr said:


> Thank you, and yes, one of two pairs of cufflinks bought during the trip - today's from the Vancouver Art Gallery, the other pair from the Seattle Art Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPR, welcome back. Fantastic combination anchored by the tie. And, as others have said, awesome boots. Hope the vaykay was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Vaykay was fun - did things that I do not normally do, such as kayak (my partner's suggestion). Fun, but exhausting. Photos were taken to prove that I did do it.
> 
> Today's boots were a sale item from Paul Stuart's a couple of clearance seasons back - a lucky find.
Click to expand...


----------



## RogerP

Welcome back crusty, glad you enjoyed your trip. Smart rig and super nice boots.


----------



## vivi

I wear a jeans and shirt


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, RogerP, for the kind comments - I did my part to stimulate the Canadian economy, certainly!

It's primary election day here in NYC, and it's to get to 86F/30C by this afternoon (and it's already humid), so I'm dressed down today. Hope that you don't mind too much.

Shirt, trousers, shoes - all BB


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Two days ago:
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is always welcome.


I like this look and I dig the shoes. Who makes them?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> I like this look and I dig the shoes. Who makes them?


Thank you. Embarrassingly, the shoes are from a Cole Haan outlet. I bought them because my retail job meant I could wear tan shoes with impunity, but I had to spend _just_ long enough on my feet that I couldn't wear loafers every day. They're comfortable, and the styling is good, but they're not very good shoes. Full grain leather (not _good_ full-grain leather, but the obviously visible parts shine up well enough), and held together at least partially by stitching. I didn't want to bother spending top dollar on tan wingtip bals, because they're just not that versatile.

Fading Fast, I think you brought up good points. This is a combination I like for myself, but if I were suggesting "safe" combinations for other people, there's no way this one would make the list.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Embarrassingly, the shoes are from a Cole Haan outlet.


Nothing fundamentally wrong with Cole-Haan shoes. They used to be quite comfortable, back when Nike owned them and when Nike still took the construction of its shoes seriously.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Nothing fundamentally wrong with Cole-Haan shoes. They used to be quite comfortable, back when Nike owned them and when Nike still took the construction of its shoes seriously.


It's kind of a shame -- older Cole Haans seem to have been pretty great. Some of their older models I've seen in thrift stores have been good shoes, though I've never found one to pick up. A co-worker of mine has an excellent pair of ~10-year-old CH suede plain toe bals. The two pairs I own are the only two I'd buy (a bit loafer which is easily on par with AE mocs, and these shoes, which date back to the last few years of Nike ownership). These just squeak by in terms of what I'll accept in terms of construction and materials. The fit and styling were good, though.


----------



## upr_crust

It's to be 34C/93F this afternoon in NYC, hence linen trousers and no jacket. I am going to my alterations tailor today, however, to have two sports jackets worked on - I've included the "before" pictures for your reference.







The "before" pictures:


----------



## Fading Fast

MaxBuck said:


> Nothing fundamentally wrong with Cole-Haan shoes. They used to be quite comfortable, back when Nike owned them and when Nike still took the construction of its shoes seriously.


Going even further back, pre-Nike, Cole-Haan was a wonderful old-line shoe / leather accessories merchant. I have a pair of dress shoes from that era that I always wore sparingly (for no real reason) that still look and feel great today. I'd put them in between AE and Alden on the quality meter. I miss that Cole-Haan.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. Embarrassingly, the shoes are from a Cole Haan outlet.


They look nice. No reason to be embarrassed. I wear Bostonians most days because central Jersey sidewalks, parking lots, and paved areas are poorly maintained.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> Going even further back, pre-Nike, Cole-Haan was a wonderful old-line shoe / leather accessories merchant. I have a pair of dress shoes from that era that I always wore sparingly (for no real reason) that still look and feel great today. I'd put them in between AE and Alden on the quality meter. I miss that Cole-Haan.


I picked up an older tan Cole haan wingtip shoes in 8.5d. Still contemplating if I should keep them or not. Definitely better quality than their newer shoes. Decisions...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sskim3 said:


> I picked up an older tan Cole haan wingtip shoes in 8.5d. Still contemplating if I should keep them or not. Definitely better quality than their newer shoes. Decisions...


If they fit, they're in fine shape, and they aren't worth more flipped than they are in your wardrobe (and the Ed Green Cole Haans go for big money), then why wouldn't you hold on to them?


----------



## sskim3

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> sskim3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up an older tan Cole haan wingtip shoes in 8.5d. Still contemplating if I should keep them or not. Definitely better quality than their newer shoes. Decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> If they fit, they're in fine shape, and they aren't worth more flipped than they are in your wardrobe (and the Ed Green Cole Haans go for big money), then why wouldn't you hold on to them?
Click to expand...

Totally true. Not sure how the significant other would appreciate another addition to the ever growing shoe collection. LOL May be a stupid question but How do you know if they are Ed Green or not?

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Insoles say "Made in England"



sskim3 said:


> How do you know if they are Ed Green or not?


----------



## Tilton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Going for the Henry Paulson/Roman Abramovich look, are we?


----------



## upr_crust

A day still warm and humid here in NYC, with threat of thunderstorms this afternoon, hence more casual attire.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: 1901 (Nordstrom)


----------



## MaxBuck

crocto said:


> Suit, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: 1901 (Nordstrom)


The tie's a bit dull for my taste, crocto, but - wow - did you hit it out of the park with the PS pairing. Great work!

Oh, and Crusty's "before" photos put most of us "after" to shame. I know there's tailoring improvement possible, but the fact he's having them altered just shows what high standards he maintains for his wardrobe. An example all of us can only strive to emulate. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## sskim3

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Insoles say "Made in England"


HA! this makes totally sense. Wow i feel like a noob.

I also agree w/ MaxBucks comment on Crusty's outfit and tailoring. Maybe I should ask for the tailors name from him.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crocto,

To me this combination doesn't work. I don't find the tie extraordinary, and it and the square together look incredibly busy. With a plain woven silk or grenadine tie- or a much less loud pattern- the square would work better IMHO.


----------



## RogerP

Greetings all.

You've seen the suit before, but I don't think I've shown it with the vest. With the temperature predicted to fall throughout the day, I thought I'd include it today. I'll be attending a TIFF reception at Toronto's premiere men's footwear store (Leatherfoot) after work, and the invitation requested that each guest wear their favourite pair of shoes. It's getting harder for me to pick a fave, but my Shaver special Vass double monks are right up there.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tilton said:


> Going for the Henry Paulson/Roman Abramovich look, are we?


My Seiko is _just_ out of reach under my bed.

Really like that tie, Crocto. The square works for me, though my preference is for squares in patterns that wouldn't work for a shirt or a tie.

Have fun at TIFF, RogerP. Between your pair and upr's, I'm growing worryingly fond of double monks...


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt is light blue.


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto,
> 
> To me this combination doesn't work. I don't find the tie extraordinary, and it and the square together look incredibly busy. With a plain woven silk or grenadine tie- or a much less loud pattern- the square would work better IMHO.


I try to avoid the plain white shirt and plain tie. It's much too .



MaxBuck said:


> The tie's a bit dull for my taste, crocto, but - wow - did you hit it out of the park with the PS pairing. Great work!


We go from too busy to too dull. The PS is nice and bring because it's now. That'll change. It came in a 6 pack. 3 white 3 checks with color (purple, red, orange).



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> My Seiko is _just_ out of reach under my bed.
> 
> Really like that tie, Crocto. The square works for me, though my preference is for squares in patterns that wouldn't work for a shirt or a tie.


Maybe go for a Swatch?

Thank you all for the feedback. Once my 2nd bathroom gets finished it'll be 1000% easier for me to take pictures.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Oh, and Crusty's "before" photos put most of us "after" to shame. I know there's tailoring improvement possible, but the fact he's having them altered just shows what high standards he maintains for his wardrobe. An example all of us can only strive to emulate. :icon_hailthee:


Thank you for the compliments, but both jackets needed some work - the blue one needed to be taken in a bit at the sides, down from the shoulder blades, and the grey one needed to be taken in down the center seam, and on the sides as well. When the tailor finished pinning them, the difference was astounding. I should have them both back by the end of next week - will post "after" photos as well.


----------



## pusso

TMLewin light blue and white double cuff shirt
Charles Tyrwhitt sterling silver and lapis lazuli cufflinks
Chittleborough and Morgan bespoke Italian denim jeans
Lobb black mid box 4" bootees

to go out:

Levis black hooded parka


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was "grey suit, white shirt, navy tie, black shoes", the preferred mode of one of the more prominent posters over there. As much as it goes against every fiber of my being (I always feel that I need some more color in my attire), here's my attempt at severity.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## RogerP

Severe and very conservative. While I generally prefer a bit more colour and pattern, this is certainly a crisp and clean look that you (and St Columba from yesterday) pull off very well.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, while definitely not a standard UPR outfit owing to the lack of a hue punch, it works for you in an updated Mad Men way. When I wore suits everyday, I liked to go hard core grey suit, white shirt, navy tie (usually, with white swiss dots) and black shoes once in awhile to kind of ground or reset the sartorial rotation.


----------



## MaxBuck

pusso said:


> View attachment 8783
> TMLewin light blue and white double cuff shirt
> Charles Tyrwhitt sterling silver and lapis lazuli cufflinks
> Chittleborough and Morgan bespoke Italian denim jeans
> Lobb black mid box 4" bootees


Hell a lot of coin outlay for such a messy look.


----------



## RogerP

Don't have a fit pic for you today - I have a day off, so just going casual anyway. But the footwear is worth showing - maiden voyage of the HMCS Galway:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Nice to see your posts again, Pusso. A less-wrinkled shirt might be an improvement.

Today, I wore this with stone chinos and brown half-brogues. Shirt has a club collar, and square is navy.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Severe and very conservative. While I generally prefer a bit more colour and pattern, this is certainly a crisp and clean look that you (and St Columba from yesterday) pull off very well.





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, while definitely not a standard UPR outfit owing to the lack of a hue punch, it works for you in an updated Mad Men way. When I wore suits everyday, I liked to go hard core grey suit, white shirt, navy tie (usually, with white swiss dots) and black shoes once in awhile to kind of ground or reset the sartorial rotation.


Thank you, gentlemen. Now that I've proven that I can wear something severe, let me return to my more usual mode of attire. Extra nice boots, BTW, RogerP - in the photo, are those moleskin jeans, or are they suede?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks crusty - moleskin trousers by Brax.


----------



## bernoulli

wow!!! What a nice pair of boots, RogerP.
Just came back from a trip to the old continent and bought a pair of interesting shoes. Not needed, but couldn't resist. Will probably try it on Monday, but it is nothing great like yours.

Here is what I wore last. I really dig this tie, although it is not for everyone's taste.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Bernoulli - haven't seen you around here in a while. I like the tie - but you're right - it's not one that would garner universal approval. I have more than a few of those. :biggrin:


----------



## crocto

Got a few early birthday presents.


----------



## pusso

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nice to see your posts again, Pusso. A less-wrinkled shirt might be an improvement.
> 
> Today, I wore this with stone chinos and brown half-brogues. Shirt has a club collar, and square is navy.


I'm sorry about the wrinkled shirt, but I've been very, very ill (went down to 79 pounds last year), and find ironing still very tiring.
Today isn't much better, but now that I'm posting again, I'll try in future to iron my shirts more carefully.
Nice to be welcomed back anyway!!

Today I'm wearing casual Saturday outfit:

Sean O'Flynn Alumo Silvano 140s powder blue single cuff bespoke shirt (very old!)
Chittleborough and Morgan bespoke Italian denim jeans - also very old

No jacket as I'm staying at home today!


----------



## pusso

crocto said:


> Got a few early birthday presents.


Lucky you - I love getting new shirts!!!

Yours are both very smart, and I hope you enjoy wearing them!

Pusso


----------



## Anthony Charton

pusso said:


> View attachment 8789
> View attachment 8789
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about the wrinkled shirt, but I've been very, very ill (went down to 79 pounds last year), and find ironing still very tiring.
> Today isn't much better, but now that I'm posting again, I'll try in future to iron my shirts more carefully.
> Nice to be welcomed back anyway!!
> 
> Today I'm wearing casual Saturday outfit:


I'm sorry to hear about your illness. As for your only two contributions I've seen, may I suggest tucking in your shirts ? That would make your outfits considerably crisper.

Also, and although I still don't have a device to post it here, today is probably the only day of the year when I have to wear a business-ish suit, so I'm excited to take my grey Italian 3-piece out of the wardrobe for once.


----------



## RogerP

Happy birthday crocto - and congrats on the nice gifts.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP,

Having to log too many hours of travelling plus over 100 hours of teaching in a month will do that to a person. The missus even wondered if I lived here anymore. Couldn't resist and took some days off to enjoy the last of summer in Europe, and now I am back to the grind. It will be another hell of a month. It seems I missed some wonderful stuff from you and Upr. Oh well, will try to go back a few pages and marvel at your great ensembles.



RogerP said:


> Thanks Bernoulli - haven't seen you around here in a while. I like the tie - but you're right - it's not one that would garner universal approval. I have more than a few of those. :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nice to see your posts again, Pusso. A less-wrinkled shirt might be an improvement.
> 
> Today, I wore this with stone chinos and brown half-brogues. Shirt has a club collar, and square is navy.


I am usually not a fan of the white collar on colored shirt being worn without a tie as it normally looks "unfinished" to my eye, this outfit works. Maybe the wide stripes and club collar of the shirt give it enough casualness along with that outstanding jacket (whose is it? I love the fabric and the hacking-jacket button closure at the top of the collar), but whatever the reason is, I like it. I can picture the stone chinos and shoes completing it nicely. Well done.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> I am usually not a fan of the white collar on colored shirt being worn without a tie as it normally looks "unfinished" to my eye, this outfit works. Maybe the wide stripes and club collar of the shirt give it enough casualness along with that outstanding jacket (whose is it? I love the fabric and the hacking-jacket button closure at the top of the collar), but whatever the reason is, I like it. I can picture the stone chinos and shoes completing it nicely. Well done.


I see it the other way - I think the contrast collar shirt looks out of place without a tie and also out of place with the heavy tweed jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

pusso said:


> I'm sorry about the wrinkled shirt, but I've been very, very ill (went down to 79 pounds last year), and find ironing still very tiring.
> Today isn't much better, but now that I'm posting again, I'll try in future to iron my shirts more carefully.
> Nice to be welcomed back anyway!!


You certainly don't need to apologize to me. :icon_viking:

In fact, I'm secretly very lazy about ironing. One of the reasons I picked out the shirt I did yesterday is that I knew it would be easy to iron.

Fading Fast and Roger P, you've mirrored my dilemma about this combination. On one hand, there is certainly a mismatch in formality between the a contrast collar shirt and the rest of the rig. On the other hand, the shirt is one of those things that I can only justify owning because I like it. In and of itself, it's got a rather screwy sense of formality. A purple blazer stripe oxford cloth is a nice casual shirt (made a little less dressy by the bold color), a white collar is a very formal touch which a man my age can barely pull off "classically," and a club collar is, in spite of all my fondness for them, a costumey touch.

When I put this together I was thinking of a few things: the weather, which I knew would let me get away with a heavy-ish jacket and light trousers, and the fact that I had roughly half the time I usually do in the morning -- so I decided to wear my one and only non-iron shirt. I think part of why it works here is that it's tied together with a lot of white (always an easy way to put something together), and because the detailing on the jacket* lends itself to a little bit of dandyism that lets the shirt work.

*A thrift store find. Made in Poland, brand name "Austin Scott" -- the only trace of them is some documentation for a trademark that lapsed in 1998. I'm guessing "late '70s Polo knockoff" is the best description of this one. The cloth is very cool, with occasional flecks of pure black and pure white, the detailing is perfect (though the throat latch isn't "real"), and the cut is pretty nice.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I see it the other way - I think the contrast collar shirt looks out of place without a tie and also out of place with the heavy tweed jacket.


I think we are saying the same thing (although, I just reread my post on this and it was poorly worded - so blame me for the confusion). I agree with you that, usually, a contrast collar shirt (thank you for that term) (1) needs a tie and (2) is too formal for a heavy tweed jacket. However, as all rules can be broken if done with personal style and thought, I think YRB did well by choosing a very informal contrast collar shirt as the broad white stripes and purple color give the shirt a casual feel that allows it to work without a tie and with a heavy tweed jacket. In a perfect world, I think it would look even better with a wool v-neck sweater to kind of transition the jacket to the shirt. This, to me, is an example of "breaking the rules" with thoughtfulness and a good sense of personal style.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> I think we are saying the same thing (although, I just reread my post on this and it was poorly worded - so blame me for the confusion). I agree with you that, usually, a contrast collar shirt (thank you for that term) (1) needs a tie and (2) is too formal for a heavy tweed jacket. However, as all rules can be broken if done with personal style and thought, I think YRB did well by choosing a very informal contrast collar shirt as the broad white stripes and purple color give the shirt a casual feel that allows it to work without a tie and with a heavy tweed jacket. In a perfect world, I think it would look even better with a wool v-neck sweater to kind of transition the jacket to the shirt. This, to me, is an example of "breaking the rules" with thoughtfulness and a good sense of personal style.


We're not saying the same thing - and that's okay - I am the last person to expect, much less insist, that others always agree with me. We agree as to the general "rule" but disagree as to whether breaking it works in this particular case. I sympathize with Y-Repp's dilemma as he described it above - this isn't an easy shirt to make work. I have a similar purple stripe / contrast collar shirt - it gets worn infrequently, but I push it toward the formal end of the spectrum. For me, a white contrast collar just isn't a casual shirt.

This would still look like it was wanting a tie if worn open with, say, a navy blazer - but there would be less disparity in terms of levels of formality there than with this very casual sports coat.

I see this shirt with a medium grey suit, grenadine navy tie and the navy polka dot pocket square shown.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Super casual today -- more a funny picture than anything else.


----------



## pusso

Today I'm wearing (Sunday casual look):

Anna Matuozzo lavender blue Carlo Riva bespoke shirt (too big due to weight loss!)
Naked and Famous Glow in the Dark jeans

To go shopping for groceries later on:
Sketchers black nubuck XP Shape Up casual shoes
Levis black waterproof parka


----------



## FLMike

pusso said:


> Today I'm wearing (Sunday casual look):
> 
> Anna Matuozzo lavender blue Carlo Riva bespoke shirt (too big due to weight loss!)
> Naked and Famous Glow in the Dark jeans
> 
> To go shopping for groceries later on:
> Sketchers black nubuck XP Shape Up casual shoes
> Levis black waterproof parka


pusso, just a friendly suggestion. Maybe you could start a "What you You Wearing Today" thread on the Women's Fashion forum. I don't want to discourage participation, but few if any of us are qualified to opine on women's style. Plainly stated, I think this is a forum dedicated to men's clothing.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## Opera Buff




----------



## Opera Buff

Off to dinner. Suit tailored by Andrew J Musson of Lincoln


----------



## Acct2000

Bernoulli, I really like the tie in the last outfit you posted!


----------



## Anthony Jordan

To Mass this morning:







Vintage Co-Op brown with black/red overcheck 2-piece suit, camel doeskin waistcoat with notched lapels, cream Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, vintage "Woolards" hand-blocked wool foulard tie, khaki silk handkerchief and braces, brown hose, chocolate brown suede Oxfords (Samuel Windsor)



Reverse painted glass expandable links (vintage) with game bird design, Kienzel pocket watch with two-tone fancy chain and gold-filled pencil.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you sir!

On a side note, nice to see new people posting. YR, really like your ensemble, even though I don't even own OCBDs. It looks great on you, and there is an interesting matching of colours. All similar and complementing each other. Well done.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Bernoulli, I really like the tie in the last outfit you posted!


----------



## Anthony Charton

(Edit- very sorry, double post)



Opera Buf
f;1447426 said:


>


This is a solid interpretation of Black Tie to me. I enjoy seeing the formalism of peak lapels along with a lapelled waistcoat. It seems to me that the shoulders could be rotated a tad- also the shirt seems a little ample at the chest. Other than that, well done !


----------



## Anthony Charton

Anthony Jordan said:


> To Mass this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Co-Op brown with black/red overcheck 2-piece suit, camel doeskin waistcoat with notched lapels, cream Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, vintage "Woolards" hand-blocked wool foulard tie, khaki silk handkerchief and braces, brown hose, chocolate brown suede Oxfords (Samuel Windsor)
> 
> Reverse painted glass expandable links (vintage) with game bird design, Kienzel pocket watch with two-tone fancy chain and gold-filled pencil.


Anthony,

I haven't seen many of your contributions, but this is fantastic. Dandified and full of preciosity, but fantastic nonetheless. It's very nice to see outfits with a strong British edge around here.


----------



## Opera Buff

Thank you for the feedback ! I always like to keep black tie simple and traditional.You are correct about the shirt. I had been meaning to get it taken a fraction. I have been working out alot lately and I think that may have affected the fit at the shoulders a little.



Anthony Charton said:


> (Edit- very sorry, double post)
> 
> This is a solid interpretation of Black Tie to me. I enjoy seeing the formalism of peak lapels along with a lapelled waistcoat. It seems to me that the shoulders could be rotated a tad- also the shirt seems a little ample at the chest. Other than that, well done !


----------



## video2

RL PL look:


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Anthony Charton said:


> Anthony,
> 
> I haven't seen many of your contributions, but this is fantastic. Dandified and full of preciosity, but fantastic nonetheless. It's very nice to see outfits with a strong British edge around here.


Thank you very much! I seem to be feeling a bit uninspired of late, so finding this old tie during my clear-out , and wanting to wear my new shoes gave me a good impetus to try and put something considered together.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - that's a very smart outfit indeed.

Anthony Jordon, I have never warmed to the whole contrasting vest thing - strictly personal preference on my part - but I think the rest of the outfit is pretty terrific. Love the suede shoes, and it's nice to see a gentleman sporting a pocket watch. I doubt there was a better dressed man at Mass that day.

Opera buff, we don't often get to see formal attire here so thanks for that contribution. It's hard to make out the details of the tux (at least on my monitor) but what I can see looks spot on.


----------



## Opera Buff

Rocking the linen


----------



## drlivingston

Looking good, Buff... I rock linen while in Venice as well. Lots of walking and the breathable fabric really helps.


----------



## upr_crust

The beginning of another work week, with mild temperatures, such that I can be comfortable and suited at the same time.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Michael Cepress via Seattle Art Museum
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC









Opera Buff's pictures remind me of my last trip to Venice, though I was last there just before Carnevale - wool was the material of choice (La Fenice wasn't in season when you were there OB, was it?).

Here's a sample from my last vacation - a much different setting - the Capilano Suspension Bridge Park outside of Vancouver, BC. Another side of upr_crust.


----------



## Opera Buff

Alas no but I still felt obliged to visit !









upr_crust said:


> The beginning of another work week, with mild temperatures, such that I can be comfortable and suited at the same time.
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Michael Cepress via Seattle Art Museum
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opera Buff's pictures remind me of my last trip to Venice, though I was last there just before Carnevale - wool was the material of choice (La Fenice wasn't in season when you were there OB, was it?).
> 
> Here's a sample from my last vacation - a much different setting - the Capilano Suspension Bridge Park outside of Vancouver, BC. Another side of upr_crust.


----------



## RogerP

crusty - love the suit. The tie is definitely something I would wear, but must stand as one of your more bold options.

I like the vacation pic, too. I must make it out to Vancouver one of these days.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thank you, Bernoulli & Roger P. I guess you can see that I practice what I preach when it comes to _extremely _dry ties. :icon_viking:

stcolumba, I think I've complimented you on that suit before -- wonderful cloth and proportions.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

RogerP said:


> Anthony Jordon, I have never warmed to the whole contrasting vest thing - strictly personal preference on my part - but I think the rest of the outfit is pretty terrific. Love the suede shoes, and it's nice to see a gentleman sporting a pocket watch. I doubt there was a better dressed man at Mass that day.


Thank you RogerP. I'm afraid I did the odd vest thing again today, different tie and navy hopsack suit, worn for a number of important extrrnal meetings:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Stcolumba, excellent suit. That cloth is lovely.


Anthony, I must comment again: Is this the same waistcoat as yesterday ? For some reason it came out as light pink/salmon on my computer, hence my 'dandified' remark. Even then I think it'd work i context. For your latest outfit I have the same enthusiasm; I for one am very fond of odd waistcoats.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Anthony Charton said:


> Anthony, I must comment again: Is this the same waistcoat as yesterday ? For some reason it came out as light pink/salmon on my computer, hence my 'dandified' remark. Even then I think it'd work i context. For your latest outfit I have the same enthusiasm; I for one am very fond of odd waistcoats.


It is the same one, I think the apparent colour variation is due to a combination of my camera, the quality of the light and my inexperience ain taking "selfies" as I believe the young people call them! I do like the idea of a salmon waistcoat, though!


----------



## RogerP

stcolumba - I SO want a suit like that - very sharp.


----------



## deandbn

@ Opera Buff: I like your outfits, very good, but agreeing with what others have said about the shirt chest excess fabric etc in the black tie. The casual outfit looks light and airy for travelling, also good work.


----------



## pusso

pusso said:


> View attachment 8783
> TMLewin light blue and white double cuff shirt
> Charles Tyrwhitt sterling silver and lapis lazuli cufflinks
> Chittleborough and Morgan bespoke Italian denim jeans
> Lobb black mid box 4" bootees
> 
> to go out:
> 
> Levis black hooded parka





FLCracka said:


> pusso, just a friendly suggestion. Maybe you could start a "What you You Wearing Today" thread on the Women's Fashion forum. I don't want to discourage participation, but few if any of us are qualified to opine on women's style. Plainly stated, I think this is a forum dedicated to men's clothing.


But I shop at men's outfitters, often the only female client!

Plus I'm terminally ill, I get in and out of bed during the day, hence the creased shirts!

If you don't like my clothes don't comment, please don't hurt fully insult me, and as for the women's forum, most women wouldn't have heard of the makers of my clothes!

I'm not disturbing anyone, but if you don't want me to post on this thread, I won't any more 

Wearing my beautiful too big Anna Matuozzo shirt again today - Simona is going to make me a better fitting one in a Carlo Riva shirting in January, using a new pattern.
I've chosen a lovely pink end on end Popeline, which she's reserved for me.

My boyfriend has just bought me some cashmere jeans, which I'll wear, when we have a nice Italian meal on Sunday, and is treating me to a beautiful dark blue leather jacket next week.

when I stop loving clothes, I'll know I'm finished!(When I was 19, I was the junior for Valentino in London, which I loved..now I'm too ill to ever work again, so please forgive the creased shirts!!)

pusso


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - love the suit. The tie is definitely something I would wear, but must stand as one of your more bold options.
> I like the vacation pic, too. I must make it out to Vancouver one of these days.


Thanks, RogerP. The tie is bold, but I thought that in context, it worked well. As for Vancouver, it's a delightful place, so long as the weather is sunny - the countryside is gorgeous.

It is very cool here today in NYC, and it thought that it was time for one of the three-piece suits to have an airing.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## drlivingston

Crusty at his finest!! These are the ensembles that I most love on you. You look dapper and comfortable at the same time. Great color coordination. Love it!!


----------



## RogerP

cursty - fantastic!

I likewise was prompted toward a 3-piece option by the cool, crisp autumn-like weather.

Samualsohn MTM suit.
Harry Rosen Shirt
Eton tie
Carmina midnight blue shell oxfords.
Lapis links
Vintage Omega watch


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## stcolumba

*Roger P* is dressed "to the nines". Especially enjoy all the little details--the lapels on the waistcoat, the shoes, the slanted pockets, the ticket pocket


----------



## Opera Buff

Why thank you sir ! The shirt has now been taken in.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Run for your lives, everyone! It's denim!


----------



## TsAr

I am gonna steal your watch RogerP :devil:


----------



## Anthony Jordan

A very handsome watch chain today, Upr_Crust!


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> cursty - fantastic!
> 
> I likewise was prompted toward a 3-piece option by the cool, crisp autumn-like weather.
> 
> Samualsohn MTM suit.
> Harry Rosen Shirt
> Eton tie
> Carmina midnight blue shell oxfords.
> Lapis links
> Vintage Omega watch


This strikes me as very European. When I was in France and Italy most guys wore navy suits, pale blue shirts, and navy ties with white pin dots.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Crusty at his finest!! These are the ensembles that I most love on you. You look dapper and comfortable at the same time. Great color coordination. Love it!!


Thank you. Today's shirt is a favorite, and it went best with today's suit of those I tried from my shirt drawer, and I always seem to wear today's tie & cufflinks with the shirt.



RogerP said:


> crusty - fantastic!


You were pretty fantastic today yourself, RogerP.



Anthony Jordan said:


> A very handsome watch chain today, Upr_Crust!


Thank you - an object of mystery, found among my late father's effects after he died, I never remember seeing him wear it, so I've no idea to whom it originally belonged, but it has prompted the purchase of several three-piece suits .


----------



## RogerP

Thank you all for your kind comments. One of the nice aspects of the seasonal change is getting back to some outfits that haven't been worn in a while. TsAr - there's a long line ahead of you trying to steal that watch. :tongue2:

Y-Repp - I'm okay with jeans and an odd jacket (though I know many rail against it) but I'd prefer a finished hem to a rolled cuff in such an application. The outfit is otherwise a nice take on smart casual and the horsebit loafers are an appropriate choice.

Roger


----------



## Jovan

Roger, I am envious of that three piece suit. I know widely spaced pinstripes are "out", "old man-ish" or whatever, but I still want one. Of course, the fit is excellent on you since it's MTM. I suspect that you'll dislike my tie knot in relation to the spread of my collar, based on recent comments in another thread. 

In my... birthday suit? Yes, I know you're all sick of this one. Selling the other two cut down on my wardrobe choices a bit.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, pocket square, and socks
Express tie
Kent Wang cufflinks
Allen Edmonds shoes
































































A couple of gifts that made me very happy today.


----------



## Ruth2906

White tank top, pleaded skirt with belt and wedge shoes !


----------



## upr_crust

Just another Wednesday in NYC, though rumored to be perfect weather-wise - temp's in the low 70's F and sunny.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Jovan - the fit here has less to do with MTM and more to do with some significant tailoring done to compensate for an older / fuller cut suit which had been amplified by about 20lb. of subsequent weight loss.

For me, the benefit of MTM has always rested primarily upon trim details (slanted pockets, as stcolumba mentioned, ticket pocket, lining etc.) and fabric choice. Moreso the latter, as I have a probably 200 fabrics from which to choose, as opposed to the half-dozen that any given retailer might proclaim to be "in" for the season.

Your outfit looks very sharp. The tie knot is okay by me, as the collar is not a very wide spread. The mental image which informed my comment on the other thread was of a skinnier knot and wider collar. And I like the brogued wholecuts.

If I may say - lovely lady.

crusty - that is very smart. It definitely pays to monitor the weather forecasts during the transitional seasons.


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, Crusty. I wish that the pocket square was more interesting. Alas, I can see where that might detract from the sublime color coordination that makes the rest of today's effort so pleasing.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, simple, elegant, tastefully done: one of those outfits that doesn't jump out, but instead quietly impresses. And great shoes. The tiniest of quibbles would be that there appears to be almost too much break in the pants - but that is only because you have set a very high bar for being incredibly well tailored. 

Jovan, I love the thickness of the shirt collar and the suit looks sharp (are the pants billowing do to wind?). And no matter how nice your clothes look, that lovely young woman outshines everything else (even her own beautiful dress).


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan, great look. I'd like to see a bit more break in the trousers, though. Personally, I think upr_crust has the break right on. Obviously this is a matter of individual taste.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

upr_crust said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you - an object of mystery, found among my late father's effects after he died, I never remember seeing him wear it, so I've no idea to whom it originally belonged, but it has prompted the purchase of several three-piece suits .


Quite right too!

I also very much like today's outfit - beautifully put together. Barathea braces?


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - that is very smart. It definitely pays to monitor the weather forecasts during the transitional seasons.


Weather.com comes in very handy for such a purpose.



drlivingston said:


> Very nice, Crusty. I wish that the pocket square was more interesting. Alas, I can see where that might detract from the sublime color coordination that makes the rest of today's effort so pleasing.


I've learned the hard way that it is often better to do a little less than a bit too much.



Fading Fast said:


> UPR, simple, elegant, tastefully done: one of those outfits that doesn't jump out, but instead quietly impresses. And great shoes. The tiniest of quibbles would be that there appears to be almost too much break in the pants - but that is only because you have set a very high bar for being incredibly well tailored.





MaxBuck said:


> Personally, I think upr_crust has the break right on. Obviously this is a matter of individual taste.


When I put my trousers on today, I did think that there was a bit more break to them than I consider optimal. Perhaps I should have hiked up my braces a bit. But, as MaxBuck notes, break is a matter of individual taste.



Anthony Jordan said:


> Quite right too!
> 
> I also very much like today's outfit - beautifully put together. Barathea braces?


Thanks for the comment, but no, the braces are humble nylon webbing, I believe.


----------



## johnpark11

Roger, circa 1956 on the Omega? Luv the shoes. Great look overall.


----------



## RogerP

johnpark11 said:


> Roger, circa 1956 on the Omega? Luv the shoes. Great look overall.


Thanks John - early sixties is what I have been told, but will confirm with my watchmaker when I get around to giving it its first service (under my stewardship).


----------



## Olifter

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I love the thickness of the shirt collar and the suit looks sharp (are the pants billowing do to wind?). And no matter how nice your clothes look, that lovely young woman outshines everything else (even her own beautiful dress).


Very good point, I always try to dress well, especially when with my wife because she wants me to do so, and by now, I've simply been trained. However, I have come to the realization that no one notices me except her, and everyone notices her. That is how it should be.


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Thanks Jovan - the fit here has less to do with MTM and more to do with some significant tailoring done to compensate for an older / fuller cut suit which had been amplified by about 20lb. of subsequent weight loss.
> 
> For me, the benefit of MTM has always rested primarily upon trim details (slanted pockets, as stcolumba mentioned, ticket pocket, lining etc.) and fabric choice. Moreso the latter, as I have a probably 200 fabrics from which to choose, as opposed to the half-dozen that any given retailer might proclaim to be "in" for the season.
> 
> Your outfit looks very sharp. The tie knot is okay by me, as the collar is not a very wide spread. The mental image which informed my comment on the other thread was of a skinnier knot and wider collar. And I like the brogued wholecuts.
> 
> If I may say - lovely lady.
> 
> crusty - that is very smart. It definitely pays to monitor the weather forecasts during the transitional seasons.


True, the selection of fabrics, details, lapels, etc. is quite nice to have, but having a better fit than OTR (provided it is done well of course) doesn't hurt either. In any case, your tailor did very nice work.

Thank you! You can actually see a bit of the narrow part of the tie when looking straight on, but it doesn't bother me as much as it may other people. I'll always prefer the look of a four in hand with most anything, though I can't get behind the Keaton/cutaway/WTF collar.  The collar spread is about 5.5" (where I usually prefer 4-5"), though Ledbury claims it is 6".

You are quite welcome to say that and she appreciates the compliment. 



Fading Fast said:


> UPR, simple, elegant, tastefully done: one of those outfits that doesn't jump out, but instead quietly impresses. And great shoes. The tiniest of quibbles would be that there appears to be almost too much break in the pants - but that is only because you have set a very high bar for being incredibly well tailored.
> 
> Jovan, I love the thickness of the shirt collar and the suit looks sharp (are the pants billowing do to wind?). And no matter how nice your clothes look, that lovely young woman outshines everything else (even her own beautiful dress).


Thank you. It was indeed a bit windy and tends to get that way often regardless of season in the high desert. The thickness of the shirt collar has more to do with the fabric (a fine two-ply twill) than the collar construction, I think.



MaxBuck said:


> Jovan, great look. I'd like to see a bit more break in the trousers, though. Personally, I think upr_crust has the break right on. Obviously this is a matter of individual taste.


Thanks. See, that's the funny thing. My trousers have the perfect minimal break when I look in the full length mirror, but appear to have less once I go outside and have pictures taken. It might be the wind.



Olifter said:


> Very good point, I always try to dress well, especially when with my wife because she wants me to do so, and by now, I've simply been trained. However, I have come to the realization that no one notices me except her, and everyone notices her. That is how it should be.


I mainly dress for myself, especially on my birthday. Seems I'm the one who sticks out here, though. In the southwest, no one expects men to dress to the same level as their female partner. But I suspect that's the case in many places now.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, Happy Birthday, Jovan.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the "no pants" challenge - a waggish title, as "no pants" means "no odd trousers". The requirements were that one wear a suit, a buttondown shirt, and a tie. Hewing to that simple principle is the explanation for today's attire (and yes, I know it's only Thursday, but I've my reasons for being early on this one).

Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand









Now, a while ago, I showed you some "before" photos of a couple of sports jackets that I was having re-tailored. I received the results last evening - here are the "befores" and "afters".


----------



## RogerP

They both fit perfectly now. Looks like the darker one needed more work.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> They both fit perfectly now. Looks like the darker one needed more work.


Ironically enough, it was the grey one that needed more work, needing to be taken in along the center seam of the back as well as on the sides, though, in the photos, the blue windowpane looks dramatically different (and better, IMHO).


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

crocto - if I may make a general observation which I hope you will take in the intended spirit of constructive criticism. Your outfits generally match very well - but as I have seen them posted over the weeks, I am beginning to think there is a tendency on you part to match the various pieces a little _too _well. It seems that the tie often _exactly _matches the colour of the suit, or shirt, or both. To offer free and unsolicted advice (which may be worth no more than you paid for it) I`d try to go for complimentary, rather than consistently matching colours. You obviously put careful thought into your selections and the results are generally very smart looking. But I feel improvement would flow from adding this consideration into your thought process.

On a completely unrelated point (an not wanting to start a separate thread for every new purchase) - I received a box in the mail yesterday, opened it, and immediately thought ``I have finally gone and done it - bought a pair of shoes too pretty to actually wear.``

This is the Vass Old English II model, rendered in golden Ilcea Museum Calf - the last of that product to be shipped before the company (Ilcea) went bankrupt. I snapped some quick pics in the late evening light, which I thought would be insufficient - but the shoes seemed to absorb and radiate what little was there.

Anyway, let me know what you think:


----------



## firedancer

RogerP said:


> .
> 
> On a completely unrelated point (an not wanting to start a separate thread for every new purchase) - I received a box in the mail yesterday, opened it, and immediately thought ``I have finally gone and done it - bought a pair of shoes too pretty to actually wear.``
> 
> This is the Vass Old English II model, rendered in golden Ilcea Museum Calf - the last of that product to be shipped before the company (Ilcea) went bankrupt. I snapped some quick pics in the late evening light, which I thought would be insufficient - but the shoes seemed to absorb and radiate what little was there.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you think:
> 
> Wow, just wow! Beautiful!


Wow, just wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P, those are insanely beautiful shoes. Wear them and enjoy them. Years ago, I used to "save" stuff, but now I wear everything and enjoy my clothes so much more. To be sure, I wouldn't wear them in the rain, snow, etc. and not if I was going to play baseball rolleyes2, but wear them when appropriate and enjoy them - so much better than staring at them in your closet. They are fantastic.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> crocto - if I may make a general observation which I hope you will take in the intended spirit of constructive criticism. Your outfits generally match very well - but as I have seen them posted over the weeks, I am beginning to think there is a tendency on you part to match the various pieces a little _too _well. It seems that the tie often _exactly _matches the colour of the suit, or shirt, or both. To offer free and unsolicted advice (which may be worth no more than you paid for it) I`d try to go for complimentary, rather than consistently matching colours. You obviously put careful thought into your selections and the results are generally very smart looking. But I feel improvement would flow from adding this consideration into your thought process.


Free advice is the best and only kind I accept! Thanks for the comments.

Honestly, I never put a ton of thought into if things match or not. Like today: I haven't worn the tie or shirt in a while and have never worn them together. I said "a bit of purple in the shirt, purple in the tie." That's about as much thought as I'm capable of.

I'll try to be a bit less matchy? I guess. If you'd like to come to NJ (and I don't suggest you ever do!) we could go shoppin'!

Also your new shoes are great! I got some new stuff too! The tie was on sale at Bloomingdales for like $25. It's the Bloomingdale house brand but it's really nice.


----------



## RogerP

crocto - cheers - the new buys look very nice. My cufflink collection would benefit from either of those sets.

firedancer and Fading Fast - thanks much. The 'too pretty to wear' was somewhat tongue in cheek - there is no WAY these get relegated to velvet bags in the closet. They are going to look killer with my Samuelsohn windowpane.


----------



## firedancer

RogerP said:


> crocto - cheers - the new buys look very nice. My cufflink collection would benefit from either of those sets.
> 
> firedancer and Fading Fast - thanks much. The 'too pretty to wear' was somewhat tongue in cheek - there is no WAY these get relegated to velvet bags in the closet. They are going to look killer with my Samuelsohn windowpane.


I've actually been stalking Vass for quite sometime. 
Where would one order these?

The antiquing and burnishing on the Calf looks very Berluti esque. 
And in the world of Burnishing I think that's the highest compliment a hide can receive.


----------



## RogerP

You can order from Vass directly - the only downside is that they don't take credit cards or Paypal, so wire transfer is your only payment option if you don't live in Budapest.

I have purchased from resellers Ascot Shoes (who advertise most of their available Vass shoes on Ebay) and a member from the other forum named Notch, who purchases bulk orders and makes them available to forum members. These shoes came from him.

Epaulet New York has started carrying Vass, but only have one pair available online at present. More will come, and they will be offering some group MTO buys in the near future.

No Man Walks Alone will have several pairs of Vass available for purchase when they open some time next month.

The only bad news is that Ilcea went bust after sending Vass their first (and now only) shipment of Museum calf. It is reported that Vass has sourced a new supplier, but I have seen neither samples nor completed shoes yet. I can only hope that the new stuff is as nice as this.


----------



## TsAr

Simply Beautiful....


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP, the new Vass are gorgeous - wear them in good health.

Out to dinner this evening, then drinks with friends from out of town.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Collar pin - unknown origin
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## taylorgtr

Today, I'm wearing a scowl, evidently.


----------



## taylorgtr

There are some amazing pics in this thread - do you guys have a tripod with remote setup to do all these? I'm lucky to get out the door wearing pants.


----------



## upr_crust

In answer to taylorgtr's question, I use a tripod and a self-timer - and a very high-end point and shoot camera (Canon G1X).

I had occasion to don a suit last night - dinner with a large group of friends (and others) at Benoit.

Suit & shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Collar pin - BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, do you typically specify working cuff buttons on your suits? It's admittedly an affectation (and not one I chose on my most recent HSM MTM suit), but it's one I foresee requiring in future whenever possible. At $50-75 extra, I'm thinking it's worth the expense -- to me.

I'm having a bit of a kerfuffle with Nordie's on that HSM suit; the fabric listed at $699 yet they charged me $799 when it arrived (nearly three months after order date). Not only did the price come in wrong, but our sales tax has gone up 0.5% since the suit should've come in.

We'll use this as a bit of a test for Nordstrom customer service.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Crusty: I noticed that you had a monogram on your shirt. I've been conditioned to think that monograms on shirts are gauche. Your thoughts on monogramming shirts?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, do you typically specify working cuff buttons on your suits? It's admittedly an affectation (and not one I chose on my most recent HSM MTM suit), but it's one I foresee requiring in future whenever possible. At $50-75 extra, I'm thinking it's worth the expense -- to me.
> 
> I'm having a bit of a kerfuffle with Nordie's on that HSM suit; the fabric listed at $699 yet they charged me $799 when it arrived (nearly three months after order date). Not only did the price come in wrong, but our sales tax has gone up 0.5% since the suit should've come in.
> 
> We'll use this as a bit of a test for Nordstrom customer service.


I wish you good luck, Max, with the customer service at Nordstrom's. I've not bought anything from them, as there only currently a Nordstrom Rack in NYC, though I've been to the branches in SF, and the mother ship in Seattle. I am sure that all will be straightened out to your satisfaction.

As for working buttonholes, I'm not terribly fussed about them, one way or another. As it happens, I've had them done on MTM suits from BB, and they've come as working button cuffs on the RTW suits from New & Lingwood. I just bought a RTW suit from Paul Stuart yesterday, and was informed by the salesman that it will come with working button holes as standard equipment, as my suit was above a certain price point. Who am I to refuse?



Shoe City Thinker said:


> Crusty: I noticed that you had a monogram on your shirt. I've been conditioned to think that monograms on shirts are gauche. Your thoughts on monogramming shirts?


I've always had my MTM shirts monogrammed, usually in the diamond shape you've seen posted most recently. Is it an affectation? Yes. Do it like it? On occasion.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I've always had my MTM shirts monogrammed, usually in the diamond shape you've seen posted most recently. Is it an affectation? Yes. Do it like it? On occasion.


I typically have my shirts monogrammed. Why? My wife likes it.

Simple reasoning, really. :lol:


----------



## imme

Currently wearing scrub bottoms and an Adidas t-shirt. Even though I'm just now browsing AAAC, I feel like I should put on a blazer or something more formal.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work on a cool Monday.

Suit & shoes - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Aquascutum
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I've always had my MTM shirts monogrammed, usually in the diamond shape you've seen posted most recently. Is it an affectation? Yes. Do it like it? On occasion.


UPR, I'm already excited to see the the new PS suit - Phineas Cole or regular PS? As to shirt monograming - what are your thoughts on placement: I see you put it on the chest, have you put it on the cuff ever? Do you have a strong preference? And then there are the other options I've seen - on the shirt sleeve (only rarely, but if memory serves, it was either on the forearm or near the shoulder) or much lower on the shirt body (off to the side, just under the ribcage) - any thoughts?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, I'm already excited to see the the new PS suit - Phineas Cole or regular PS? As to shirt monograming - what are your thoughts on placement: I see you put it on the chest, have you put it on the cuff ever? Do you have a strong preference? And then there are the other options I've seen - on the shirt sleeve (only rarely, but if memory serves, it was either on the forearm or near the shoulder) or much lower on the shirt body (off to the side, just under the ribcage) - any thoughts?


The new suit is "regular Paul Stuart", not Phineas Cole, though I did try on one of the Phineas three-piece suits, but they had no waistcoat in my size for it, and the one I bought was more striking, in any case.

As for monogram placement, I prefer the left mid-body position, where I've had my monograms always placed. Were I not to put them there, I'd most likely have them put on the cuff - the below-the-rib-cage look doesn't do it for me.


----------



## upr_crust

Having had a late dinner out yesterday evening with a visiting relation, today's attire was chosen very quickly last night, under the ebbing influence of a decent albarino, so apologies if the overall effect is not to your liking.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt & cufflinks - BB
Tie - Charvet
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## RogerP

crusty - I quite like that golden tie with the navy pinstripe.

taylorgtr - I use child labor for photographs or else just set the camera down on a table. Can't find my tripod, but I'm quite certain I will the day after I buy a new one.


----------



## Acme

RogerP said:


> Can't find my tripod, but I'm quite certain I will the day after I buy a new one.


Crusty, Roger,

Thanks for sharing the secret. I have wondered what the best way is.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Having had a late dinner out yesterday evening with a visiting relation, today's attire was chosen very quickly last night, under the ebbing influence of a decent albarino, so apologies if the overall effect is not to your liking.


upr_crust, aside from my Ohio-bred disliking for the pairing of the colors yellow and blue, I see no evidence of any adverse impacts from the alvarinho (as my Portuguese friends might prefer to spell the word).

Seriously, great look as always.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - I quite like that golden tie with the navy pinstripe.
> 
> taylorgtr - I use child labor for photographs or else just set the camera down on a table. Can't find my tripod, but I'm quite certain I will the day after I buy a new one.


I hate to disappoint you, but the suit is actually black (HORRORS!). I dragged it out originally for a wake, but have wearing it in rotation over the last couple of weeks.



Acme said:


> Crusty, Roger,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the secret. I have wondered what the best way is.


I have no children to press into laboring as paparazzi, so I use a self-timer and tripod.



MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, aside from my Ohio-bred disliking for the pairing of the colors yellow and blue, I see no evidence of any adverse impacts from the alvarinho (as my Portuguese friends might prefer to spell the word).
> 
> Seriously, great look as always.


I take it then that you have no love for sports teams Michigander? As for last night's wine, I believe that the vintage was Spanish, so, minus a tilde, my spelling of albarino was correct, but perhaps whenever I make it to Lisboa, I will sample some alvarinho. (Or, I could just find a Portuguese restaurant in NYC  )


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> I hate to disappoint you, *but the suit is actually black *(HORRORS!). I dragged it out originally for a wake, but have wearing it in rotation over the last couple of weeks.


O - M - G!!! :crazy: Just kidding. I have never been one to decry the black suit - and it certainly looks good on you. I have one that is in need of retailoring, but haven't quite got around to it.


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday's outfit - staple suit day - solid navy - (end of the day pic - forgive the wrinkles).


----------



## upr_crust

I'm starting to cycle through the three-piece suits for this season - I've an opening at the Whitney this evening, so I've some excuse for dressing for "an occasion", though openings at the Whitney see as many paint-splattered attendees as suited ones.

I've not worn today's suit since last November - happily, I've not morphed into another shape, and it still fits reasonably well.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie -Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)


----------



## crocto

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Burberry


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I take it then that you have no love for sports teams Michigander? As for last night's wine, I believe that the vintage was Spanish, so, minus a tilde, my spelling of albarino was correct, but perhaps whenever I make it to Lisboa, I will sample some alvarinho. (Or, I could just find a Portuguese restaurant in NYC  )


Oh, the Spartans are OK whenever they're not playing the Buckeyes, but as for the Tigers, Red Wings and (especially) Wolverines, you can tie them all in a sack and throw them into the Rouge River.

Needed to comment on your 3-piece for today, upr_crust. I doubt I'll ever again need to own a three-piece suit, but I guarantee that if I do, the vest will have a lapel. Very smart look indeed, as we'd expect.

Roger, the outfit looks great, especially with those lateral files in the background. A reminder to all of us that you have a serious workday to deal with so you can buy all those terrific clothes! My own office look tends more to pajamas and a two-day stubble, unless client meetings arise.


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> I'm starting to cycle through the three-piece suits for this season - I've an opening at the Whitney this evening, so I've some excuse for dressing for "an occasion", though openings at the Whitney see as many paint-splattered attendees as suited ones.
> 
> I've not worn today's suit since last November - happily, I've not morphed into another shape, and it still fits reasonably well.
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie -Charvet
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
> Vintage watch chain
> Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)


I am loving the 3 piece today also LOVE the watch. If you ever get tired of the watch, I am only a PM away to take it off your hands. :biggrin: Always enjoy the morning outfits.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Oh, the Spartans are OK whenever they're not playing the Buckeyes, but as for the Tigers, Red Wings and (especially) Wolverines, you can tie them all in a sack and throw them into the Rouge River.
> 
> Needed to comment on your 3-piece for today, upr_crust. I doubt I'll ever again need to own a three-piece suit, but I guarantee that if I do, the vest will have a lapel. Very smart look indeed, as we'd expect.
> 
> Roger, the outfit looks great, especially with those lateral files in the background. A reminder to all of us that you have a serious workday to deal with so you can buy all those terrific clothes! My own office look tends more to pajamas and a two-day stubble, unless client meetings arise.


Thank you, Max. There was a season or two for which Brooks Bros. made a lot of three-piece suits with lapels, and I think that I bought one in every fabric. (Happily, they also ended up on sale.)



sskim3 said:


> I am loving the 3 piece today also LOVE the watch. If you ever get tired of the watch, I am only a PM away to take it off your hands. :biggrin: Always enjoy the morning outfits.


The watch chain is something that I found among my late father's effects after his death, and the watch itself was a present from my present partner, so I don't think that I'll be getting rid of either very soon. The watch itself is modern, and mechanical (needs winding - every day) - PM me if you wish to know the brand.

Glad that you enjoy, in any case.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you Max.

crusty - excellent as always - lapels on the vest make all the difference.

crocto - I like that shirt a whole bunch.


----------



## L-feld

RogerP said:


> Yesterday's outfit - staple suit day - solid navy - (end of the day pic - forgive the wrinkles).


While I'm personally not into ticket pockets or slanted pockets (too British for me), this is pretty perfect in its simplicity. At any rate, this really illustrates just how good a simple navy suit can look if it fits perfectly. No need to fancy flourishes (except for the aforementioned pockets :icon_smile_wink, wild patterns or colors. Nothing beats a suit that looks like it was made for you.


----------



## Bohan

I like that amount of shirt cuff to show and that length of coat sleeve. More and less is common. When it's more I'm afraid some people won't realize it's _supposed_ to show. Yes, I care about those people. It's also common to have the coat sleeves an inch higher than you have them, which also bothers me.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Thank you Max.
> 
> crusty - excellent as always - lapels on the vest make all the difference.
> 
> crocto - I like that shirt a whole bunch.


Thanks! It's sort of the shirt that started it all for me and one of my favorites.

I also dig your double monk straps and the ticket pocket very nice. Is that one of your made-to-measures? Did you ask them to put it on?


----------



## Jovan

Bohan said:


> I like that amount of shirt cuff to show and that length of coat sleeve. More and less is common. When it's more I'm afraid some people won't realize it's _supposed_ to show. Yes, I care about those people. It's also common to have the coat sleeves an inch higher than you have them, which also bothers me.


Showing a quarter to half inch of shirt cuff is correct. Be secure in that knowledge and realize that anyone who finds it weird just isn't used to seeing it.  Besides having the effect of "dressing the hand" (as I believe Brooks Brothers puts it), it also puts less wear on your coat sleeves.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.



Jovan said:


> Showing a quarter to half inch of shirt cuff is correct. Be secure in that knowledge and realize that anyone who finds it weird just isn't used to seeing it.  Besides having the effect of "dressing the hand" (as I believe Brooks Brothers puts it), it also puts less wear on your coat sleeves.


And I just like the look. But in terms of fit, this is an area where I struggle - particularly with so many shirts now coming in "standard" sleeve lengths (i.e. - perfect if you have gorilla arms, but everyone else has to get them shortened). And on many RTW jackets, the buttons are set too low to allow the sleeve to be shortened much.


----------



## upr_crust

Continuing with the three-piece theme for the week . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie & collar pin - BB
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London
PS - RLPL
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## pichao

crocto said:


> Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks: Burberry


Nice shirt!


----------



## Opera Buff




----------



## crocto

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB
Shoes: J&M Melton



















Bonus picture from a summer wedding.

Suit & Shoes: Banana Republic
Shirt & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Jovan

Opera Buff said:


> View attachment 8882
> View attachment 8883


Everything goes well together (and you get extra points for the pocket square) but the jacket fit is off. It seems a bit wide in the shoulders and is pulling too much at the waist button.



crocto said:


> Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: JAB
> Shoes: J&M Melton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus picture from a summer wedding.
> 
> Suit & Shoes: Banana Republic
> Shirt & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: Black Brown 1826


I can't help but feel that the ties would work better if they were switched on these suits. The plaid seems better suited for a casual summer suit like that.


----------



## Bohan

Jovan said:


> It seems a bit wide in the shoulders


I think a suit that's too small could cause that. My 40R fits like that around my right shoulder. I'm a 42R or 43R. It can't drape when it's tight.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP,

I agree with you, lapels on a vest are great. Alas, I had mine made without lapels. Still quite fond of it though.



Can't complain about the hotel I am staying. It has a jazz theme, complete with a live jazz bar. Great place to stay. I have Mr. Chet Baker in my room.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Brown is for Farmer" - suits or sports jacket/trousers are to be brown. Below is my entry.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - JAB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Braces - Lewin
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Liking that pattern with the peak lapels, UPR.

Yesterday..









Izod
Natty
PRL
AE


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - love the shoes bro - green for me next year!

crusty - it's not like I'm surprised or anything, but those colours and textures just work so well from head to toe. A great fall look. Really love that pocket square.

Shawl - very smart outfit and nice AE suede. I had a brief flirtation with bright accent socks, but have moved away that and find I care for it less and less. I still see it quite a bit, so others clearly have a different view.

Quick pic of yesterday's outfit. Samuelsohn suit, Kiton tie, and the maiden voyage of the Vass golden museum calf.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Bernoulli - love the shoes bro - green for me next year!
> 
> crusty - it's not like I'm surprised or anything, but those colours and textures just work so well from head to toe. A great fall look. Really love that pocket square.
> 
> Shawl - very smart outfit and nice AE suede. I had a brief flirtation with bright accent socks, but have moved away that and find I care for it less and less. I still see it quite a bit, so others clearly have a different view.
> 
> Quick pic of yesterday's outfit. Samuelsohn suit, Kiton tie, and the maiden voyage of the Vass golden museum calf.


I really like the shoes with the lighter grey suit. Is there some sort of windowpane pattern to the suit?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks crocto - yes, there is a fairly subtle windowpane which you can see more clearly in this earlier photo:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Some lovely contributions lately, gentlemen.

Upr-crust: that suit, along with your grey POW, is my favourite of yours. I hope you win the challenge; this is a very solid outfit.

Shawl Lapel: I like that a great deal. Well done.

Roger, on the same note, I dig your last two suits a whole lot. But then again I have a thing for slanted pockets and darted jackets on business suits. You actually look very dashing in the mid-grey.

I finally have something to exhibit myself- my new flatmate is a photographer and wanted a picture of my outfit for her blog when she saw me in the kitchen yesterday. I 'd just been cleaning up the kitchen and hoovering, so my tie and ps are definitely look a little flat. In any case:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/ubht.jpg/

Jacket-Crombie
Jumper- Jack Wills
Tie and PS- Unknown brand, bought in Milan this past August
Shirt- Barbour
Not pictured: Caramel-coloured Chinos, argyle socks, suede brogues.


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Roger and Anthony, thanks. I need to add a patterned jacket to the rotation like you guys. The socks looked darker in the store than on my feet, but I figured with the rest of the outfit pretty calm they'd be ok. Definitely quieter than some other socks in my collection..


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Feedback and questions are absolutely always welcome.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Some lovely contributions lately, gentlemen.Upr-crust: that suit, along with your grey POW, is my favourite of yours. I hope you win the challenge; this is a very solid outfit.


Thank you, Anthony. Historically, I've won only one of the Friday Challenges at That Other Website, and it was for crazy shoes (I wore black ostrich-leg cowboy boots with a navy suit - not necessarily a common look for me - quite the opposite). One can never tell what will appeal to the voting public over there, but the suit has been popular in the past - we shall see.


----------



## RogerP

Gentlemen - thanks for the comments.

Anthony - jacket, tie, shirt and pocket square combine very nicely - a sharp look indeed. I will confess that I have never really embraced the jumper / odd vest added to such a mix, but it's the type of look that is worn well when worn with confidence. I am grateful to your flatmate for giving us a look at the ensemble and hope she can be persuaded to do so again.

YRep - that really works for me. Love the way the jacket button matches the shoes.


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Some lovely contributions lately, gentlemen.
> 
> Upr-crust: that suit, along with your grey POW, is my favourite of yours. I hope you win the challenge; this is a very solid outfit.
> 
> Shawl Lapel: I like that a great deal. Well done.
> 
> Roger, on the same note, I dig your last two suits a whole lot. But then again I have a thing for slanted pockets and darted jackets on business suits. You actually look very dashing in the mid-grey.
> 
> I finally have something to exhibit myself- my new flatmate is a photographer and wanted a picture of my outfit for her blog when she saw me in the kitchen yesterday. I 'd just been cleaning up the kitchen and hoovering, so my tie and ps are definitely look a little flat. In any case:
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/ubht.jpg/
> 
> Jacket-Crombie
> Jumper- Jack Wills
> Tie and PS- Unknown brand, bought in Milan this past August
> Shirt- Barbour
> Not pictured: Caramel-coloured Chinos, argyle socks, suede brogues.


This look couldn't be more Scottish! That's a good thing though. I very much like the fair isle pattern of the sweater under the jacket/coat. All the patterns fit well and don't clash. Very nice.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback and questions are absolutely always welcome.


You're Ron Burgundy?

It suits your personality fine but way too '70s/college football recuriter for me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> You're Ron Burgundy?
> 
> It suits your personality fine but way too '70s/college football recuriter for me.


My many leather-bound books are on the other side of the room. :icon_viking:

RogerP, the buttons matching the jacket is good luck more than anything else -- I would have been unsure about burg shoes with these trousers, and brown shoes would have matched the coat too much.


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> My many leather-bound books are on the other side of the room. :icon_viking:
> 
> RogerP, the buttons matching the jacket is good luck more than anything else -- I would have been unsure about burg shoes with these trousers, and brown shoes would have matched the coat too much.


Oh I figured the button match was happenstance - but everything else was well chosen.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback and questions are absolutely always welcome.


Camel Hair? Cashmere? You look like you should be (a) sitting on a leather chair; (b) drinking cognac from a snifter; and/or (c) gently petting a long haired cat. All while listening to "modernist" jazz.

I mean that in a good way, of course.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, RogerP



L-feld said:


> Camel Hair? Cashmere? You look like you should be (a) sitting on a leather chair; (b) drinking cognac from a snifter; and/or (c) gently petting a long haired cat. All while listening to "modernist" jazz.
> 
> I mean that in a good way, of course.


If there's a bad way to mean that, I can't conceptualize it. I'm accepting donations for my leather chair/cognac/cat fund (though I don't even want to _think_ about trying to get cat hair off of this jacket, which is an absolute magnet for any kind of schmutz).

I think it's just heavy, thoroughly-carded wool -- the only tags in there are a '70s-era "Man In Wool" and a union tag. It's not soft enough to be cashmere or camel hair. I think it may be from Cricketeer, because it's basically identical to another jacket of theirs I have.


----------



## Fatman

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback and questions are absolutely always welcome.


What are the shoes? Looks good.


----------



## upr_crust

Another Monday.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie -Hermes
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Heschung, via Barney's, NYC


----------



## video2

look for today:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fatman said:


> What are the shoes? Looks good.


I only know this because I keep knit ties in the box, but they are from Cole Haan -- the model is the "Air Williams Wing II." They've got one of those space-age sneaker insoles, and I believe they're blake-stitched. They come from the outlet. I'm not certain if they're an outlet-only model, or a slightly-out-of-date shoe that's still in production for the outlets. I've also seen them at a Lord & Taylor outlet store. CH confuses things by labeling different shoes with the same name, so I've seen a captoe and a PTB that are both called the "Air Williams" too, on the same last and with the same half rubber sole.


----------



## RogerP

video2 - are those jeans you're wearing?


----------



## drlivingston

Stripes and double-monks... Thanks, Crusty! I needed an awesome outift to brighten my Monday!


----------



## MaxBuck

No criticism intended here, but upr_crust's photos reminded me that pick stitching on lapels is something I have come to find unaesthetic. This weekend at a wedding I sat behind a quite wealthy man whose suit was impeccable (not sure whose, but it was plain navy tropical), and the lapels were absolutely unadorned - which I found a very appealing look.

I understand that many people like the visible stitching, but I now realize I just don't.

On another tack, many of the other guests wore plain black suits, which bothered me. The wedding party was dressed in gray tuxedos (don't ask), but that has nothing to do with the appropriateness of pure black suits, which look funereal to my eye, at a wedding.

Finally, one guest was attired in full '70s gear: gray-and-maroon polyester doubleknit suit, ecru polyester shirt with red western-motif print, and what looked to be well-worn Justin boots. Full beard and a pair of cheap blu-blocker sunglasses (the kind available for $4.99 at most truck stops) completed the look. Sounds awful, probably, but this tall, fit redhaired young man (about 25-30 years old) pulled it off brilliantly. Everything was impeccably tailored, which helped.

This was my gear for the ceremony:








Generally I'm pretty happy with the MTM Hart Shaffner Marx suit here except the pattern matching on the pocket flaps. Just glad it came in before bankruptcy eliminated shipments. Shirt and tie are Tyrwhitt; PS Nordstrom; shoes were burgundy AE Fifth Avenues.


----------



## video2

RogerP said:


> video2 - are those jeans you're wearing?


Masimo Dutti regular fit jeans


----------



## Anthony Charton

video2 said:


> look for today:


That's the sort of jacket I dig. A more relaxed stance might have allowed us to be better judges of the fit. If I may- I'd straighten the tie and definitely untuck the cardigan as well as button the top button.

Crusty- loving the tie.

MaxBuck- Lovely pattern on the suit ! I find the PS a trifle matchy, but I'm 'one of those'.

As for my own rig today-courtesy of my flatmate:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/2f5x.jpg/

(Just for fun)

Jacket: Harris Tweed
Moleskin trousers (they're actually forest green): Cardin
Cardigan: Pringle
Shirt: Lewin
Tie: Scotch House
Square: Turnbull & Asser
Socks: PRL
Shoes: Jones

I don't get to post often, so any criticism is very welcome indeed.


----------



## RogerP

video - I just can't reconcile jeans with a tie - too much dissonance in levels of formality. As for the rest, I think a less formal looking shirt and tie would better fit the combination of jacket and cardigan - consider other examples of such on this page. And I absolutely agree with the recommendation to un-tuck that cardigan.

Anthony - that's very smart. I think the tie / short combo might have been a bit too loud without the vest to tone down the bold patterns in both. Though I might have preferred a thinner, non-textured cashmere vest. But overall, I really like the look.

Speaking of loud - something bolder than my usual fare from last Friday:



A glam shot of the Carmina bal boots:


----------



## TsAr

luv ur shoes RogerP....


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Stripes and double-monks... Thanks, Crusty! I needed an awesome outift to brighten my Monday!


Thank you. My work here is done .



MaxBuck said:


> No criticism intended here, but upr_crust's photos reminded me that pick stitching on lapels is something I have come to find unaesthetic. This weekend at a wedding I sat behind a quite wealthy man whose suit was impeccable (not sure whose, but it was plain navy tropical), and the lapels were absolutely unadorned - which I found a very appealing look. I understand that many people like the visible stitching, but I now realize I just don't.


I have no particular preference for or against pick stitching. As I believe that I bought today's suit on sale, I was much more interested in its general look than that one detail.



Anthony Charton said:


> Crusty- loving the tie.


I think that the tie was bought in an airport duty-free shop some 20 years ago or so, but Hermes is Hermes - sometimes it's classic.

As for your attire today, Anthony - overall I like it, but you are juggling a lot of patterns there. Sometimes less is more - learning the balance is what we all strive to do.



RogerP said:


> Speaking of loud - something bolder than my usual fare from last Friday:
> 
> A glam shot of the Carmina bal boots:


Loving the jacket and the boots!


----------



## RogerP

crusty and TsAr - thank you both. The jacket is cashmere and is as soft as buttah - and end of season treat last March that I have really been looking forward to wearing. Having a hard time figuring out how best to match it up in terms of trousers, shirt and tie - so I'm wide open to suggestions.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> As for your attire today, Anthony - overall I like it, but you are juggling a lot of patterns there. Sometimes less is more - learning the balance is what we all strive to do.


Thank you for your comment. I think Roger is right in suggesting that a plain jumper would have played its part better than my cardigan, but I had work to do in the library today, which is usually too hot for cashmere-which isn't an excuse, obviously. In the end, it's about what one pulls off or not, and perhaps that was too much indeed. I enjoyed it regardless.

Roger, thank you as well- I'll add my boot appreciation to the pile !


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, with a seeming return of late summer (certainly temperature-wise, in NYC), hence today's attire.

Suit - BB
Shirt, tie & shoes - Tyrhwitt
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Alain Figaret


----------



## RogerP

That's terrific, crusty. I love the subtle shades in that suit, and the shoes are awesome.


----------



## TsAr

Everything look fabulous crusty....Shoes, Suit, Tie shirt all look awesome


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> That's terrific, crusty. I love the subtle shades in that suit, and the shoes are awesome.





TsAr said:


> Everything look fabulous crusty....Shoes, Suit, Tie shirt all look awesome


Thank you, gentlemen. I hope that you will like today's selection as well.

The theme of the day is "think pink".

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & braces - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - BB


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday saw a return to solid navy. The cat did not give a damn.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Yesterday saw a return to solid navy. The cat did not give a damn.


Cats never do.


----------



## MaxBuck

Wow! Great looks, gentlemen! Crusty and Roger both knocked it out of the park today. 

Here's hoping Kipnis, Santana and Giambi do likewise against the Rays.


----------



## crocto

New shirt & tie.

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Today I appear to be channelling the tenth Doctor...



(Picture taken by and at the urgent request of my daughter.)


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## RogerP

Thank you Max.

Crusty - I wish I could pull of pink as well as you do.

crocto - that tie is a solid addition and should prove to be very versatile.

Anthony Jordan - I don't know who the tenth Doctor is, but why does he choose to wear purple sneakers with a suit?

stcolumba - I do love the elegant simplicity of that ensemble.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

RogerP, see here for illumination:



As to why he does it, I speculate it may be to ease the pain of yesterday's blisters!


----------



## Jovan

Anthony, seems like a winner apart from the tie and sneakers. The tie colours blend in too much with the alternating stripes of your shirt. The sneakers... well... I suspect you don't have two hearts or get around in a blue call box.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Wow! Great looks, gentlemen! Crusty and Roger both knocked it out of the park today.


Thank you, Max.



RogerP said:


> Crusty - I wish I could pull off pink as well as you do.


Pink simply gives me the coloring that nature has chosen not to (my skin is a melanin desert), but thanks.

Thursday, and not a moment too soon.

Suit and shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Collar pin - unknown origins, been around forever
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bexley, Paris


----------



## drlivingston

I love that shirt and tie combo, Crusty... Very nice whole cuts, as well.


----------



## RogerP

drlivingston said:


> I love that shirt and tie combo, Crusty... Very nice whole cuts, as well.


Agreed. I want a shirt like that.


----------



## crocto

I really like the pattern on the suit.


----------



## MaxBuck

Pinned collar is a great look for you, upr_crust. And the Bexley shoes are very elegant - how do they compare quality-wise to AE in your opinion? I've thought about looking up a retailer when I next visit France.

Sadly, nobody on my Indians knocked it out of the park ... or even crossed home plate. Maybe next year.

As my clothing choices today revolved around a working trip to a landfill in rural Ohio, I won't treat everyone here to a view of my ensemble consisting of Columbia ripstop pants, Timberland boots, and 20-year-old polo shirt. When I afterward went into a local haberdasher who recently began carrying Samuelsohn suits (I wanted to check out their selection), the sales staff could barely contain themselves. And not in a good way.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I love that shirt and tie combo, Crusty... Very nice whole cuts, as well.


Thank you, Dr. They were the first pair of wholecuts that weren't blobby-looking, IMHO, and were inexpensive (see below), thus I bought them on a lark.



RogerP said:


> Agreed. I want a shirt like that.


All it takes is selecting the right fabric at Brooks Bros., and letting them make you one. 



crocto said:


> I really like the pattern on the suit.


The fabric was highly recommended to me by the gentleman who does MTM at my local branch of Brooks (One Liberty Plaza). I've worked with him several times, and I've grown to trust his opinion a great deal.



MaxBuck said:


> Pinned collar is a great look for you, upr_crust. And the Bexley shoes are very elegant - how do they compare quality-wise to AE in your opinion? I've thought about looking up a retailer when I next visit France.
> 
> Sadly, nobody on my Indians knocked it out of the park ... or even crossed home plate. Maybe next year.
> 
> As my clothing choices today revolved around a working trip to a landfill in rural Ohio, I won't treat everyone here to a view of my ensemble consisting of Columbia ripstop pants, Timberland boots, and 20-year-old polo shirt. When I afterward went into a local haberdasher who recently began carrying Samuelsohn suits (I wanted to check out their selection), the sales staff could barely contain themselves. And not in a good way.


Bexleys are not, I believe, quite as well-made as AE's (I only have a pair of AE Sevens, and a pair of Italian-made horsebit loafers for comparison), but they are also quite a good deal cheaper - 129 euros, when last I looked. The sales assistant in Paris who sold them to me told me that the shoes are made in Portugal. The shoes as you see them are about six years old - bought in Nov. 2007, though my shoe collection is such that there is a great deal of rotation. Check Bexley's web site for the location of the store nearest your location in France. I bought from the shop on the Bvld. Raspail in the 6th Arr. in Paris.

I am sorry that your local Samuelsohn purveyor didn't treat you with more respect, though if you went directly from the dump to the store, that might have adversely influenced their view of your serious intent in buying from them. Try again better dressed, and see if they treat you better. As it happens, whenever I'm in a store, dressed as I usually am for work, I get mistaken for the sales staff. At Brooks Bros., this is not a problem - at lesser stores, this can be a bit insulting .


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to wear an outfit that eschewed wardrobe "staples" - no plain blue or white shirts, no navy or burgundy ties, no cap toe shoes, etc., yet to make an outfit that is not off-the-charts weird or awful.

Here's my entry.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## drlivingston

Very interesting combo, Crusty... I say that in a complimentary tone. I couldn't make that rig work but you make it look so effortless. I love the tie. Paul Stuart's variation of the staple argyle and Sutherland is beautiful. The pocket square is awesome and perfectly positioned. I think that the AE Sevens are the only pair of shoes in your footwear arsenal that we have in common.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Very interesting combo, Crusty... I say that in a complimentary tone. I couldn't make that rig work but you make it look so effortless. I love the tie. Paul Stuart's variation of the staple argyle and Sutherland is beautiful. The pocket square is awesome and perfectly positioned. I think that the AE Sevens are the only pair of shoes in your footwear arsenal that we have in common.


Balancing out the colors in today's attire was hardly effortless - trust me - but thank you for the compliment. The tie was bought many years ago by my late husband, who had fearless taste in neckwear - I've not worn it in years, so it was good to give it an airing. The pocket square was found at my local discounter, and the AE's were bought in Boston some four years ago, as AE was discontinuing the Seven line. This style, in this color, was the only shoe from the line that I liked, and they were on sale - hence I bought them.


----------



## crocto

Exhibit opening

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Banana Republic


----------



## upr_crust

It's Monday, warm & humid, with significant chance of rain by the afternoon, so today's attire, I fear, is less than inspired.

Jacket & shirt - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Trousers - JAB
Shoes - Mezlan


----------



## drlivingston

Certainly not on par with your sunny-day efforts. But, even your inclement weather choices display a certain casual confidence that I could never muster. Well played.


----------



## crocto

Blue suit for a blue, rainy Monday.

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
Shoes: Banana Republic


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Limited color palettes are good, but that might be a touch too limited for such a bold color. I would be inclined to swap in a white hank there. 

I like the blue-gray suit. I think the shoes come right up to the line of being too light, but they're not quite there.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Limited color palettes are good, but that might be a touch too limited for such a bold color. I would be inclined to swap in a white hank there.
> 
> I like the blue-gray suit. I think the shoes come right up to the line of being too light, but they're not quite there.


I thought the PS would be good since the suit and shirt are fairly plain.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> I thought the PS would be good since the suit and shirt are fairly plain.


The PS _is_ good with the suit and the shirt. The tie is also good with the suit and shirt. It's the PS and tie that don't work together. They're too bold to work well together. If you had a tie with a small amount of crimson in it, then the square would be great. I don't really like crimson ties -- they're like exclamation points.

Sub in a tie like this, and I think your rig would be more to my taste.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC has cooled and cleared, and I believe that today's attire will find more favor with you all than yesterday's - certainly it does with me, at least.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Vancouver Art Gallery
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: JAB
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## drlivingston

YES!! Thank you, Crusty. That is what I was talking about. I love that color combo and the solid BB tie just elevates the dignity of the outfit as a whole (the tie also looks good with your ring). I really need to get me a pair of those Fins monks.


----------



## TsAr

Stclumba I like you bag, where did you get it from and for how much?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Feedback always welcome (I know about the collar already).


----------



## MaxBuck

Spectacular look, stcolumba. It would be especially appropriate if you were a Florida Gator fan. Great vest. Blue on blue chalk stripes - absolutely terrific.

upr_crust, the sleeve buttons on today's suit are affixed in an interesting manner. What's the theory?


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback always welcome (I know about the collar already).


I like this look. It seems very college professor.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - very smart outfit - those colours combine nicely.

crusty - love the subtle stripe to that suit.

stcolumba - I have to stand up and applaud that subversive, employment-threatening 3-piece suit. :tongue2: It's a knockout. Seriously. Maker of that and the briefcase as well, if you don't mind. As it happens, I had donned a 3-piece as well today - won't have a chance to fiddle with the pics until tomorrow.

Well done gents.


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


>


No full shot with the jacket on? I'm guessing it's double breasted.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> YES!! Thank you, Crusty. That is what I was talking about. I love that color combo and the solid BB tie just elevates the dignity of the outfit as a whole (the tie also looks good with your ring). I really need to get me a pair of those Fins monks.


Unhappily, Finsbury (a chain of shoe stores based mostly in France) has not had a e-tail web site available for well over a year now - grrrr. A perfect excuse, however, to get on a plane at go to Paris!



MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, the sleeve buttons on today's suit are affixed in an interesting manner. What's the theory?


The placement of the sleeve buttons is a trademark of suits made by New & Lingwood. They are also functional buttons, which for RTW, is very rare (and rather odd, IMHO, but the sleeves needed no adjustments for me, so I can't complain).



RogerP said:


> crusty - love the subtle stripe to that suit.
> 
> stcolumba - I have to stand up and applaud that subversive, employment-threatening 3-piece suit. :tongue2: It's a knockout. Seriously. Maker of that and the briefcase as well, if you don't mind. As it happens, I had donned a 3-piece as well today - won't have a chance to fiddle with the pics until tomorrow.
> 
> Well done gents.





Jovan said:


> No full shot with the jacket on? I'm guessing it's double breasted.


Thank you, Roger. I was also taken with the herringbone striping pattern of today's suit fabric, hence my purchase thereof.

Not to steal St.Columba's thunder, but, if I recall correctly, the suit of which he posted picture today is Hickey Freeman MTM, and I do believe that it is double-breasted, as Jovan surmised. (St. Columba has posted photos of it before, and it's definitely worth seeing again.)


----------



## upr_crust

Something faintly louche for a grey Wednesday . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, Sir Crusty. The tie not only provides a significantly pleasant contrast, it also elevates the more secondary aspects of the outfit as a whole. In the picture where you have all of the elements displayed prior to wearing, the tie almost looks like a muted maize color. However, in the pictures where you are wearing it, the true nature of the tie comes alive.


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday's cool fall weather saw the first outing of something of an oddball suit purchase. It's the type of suit I have seen and admired in the past, but could never quite make sense of the light colour and relatively heave flannel fabric.

Oh well, I don't always need to make sense, and I do quite like the suit. Vest fit needs a bit of tweaking.

Samuelsohn RTW, paired with blue Carmina cordovan wholecuts, as discussed elsewhere.


----------



## Jovan

If there's one thing I'd change it's that the lapels on the waistcoat would lie much flatter, but I don't think there's much you can do about it since they're pretty much set that way at the shoulder seam. In theory it sounds good to have rolled lapels on everything, but in practice it looks too bulky in my eye, what with the way they're thrusting up and out from your jacket.


----------



## RogerP

For point of sale alterations, I'd say they did a pretty good job. I'd be surprised if my tailor can't tweak the vest to lie more flat. I had to get the vests adjusted on my other three piece suits following weight loss, and they all fit much better after the fact. Though I suspect that the very soft flannel fabric at play here is at least a contributing factor to the less than crisp appearance of the vest.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, after a quick trip to the Free On Line Dictionary, I can ask, why do you think your (very nice IMHO) outfit today is "of questionable taste...or decadent?"


----------



## Anthony Charton

Roger, though I agree with Jovan, I really like the suit. Looks like the kind of mid-weight fabric I love. I really like the volume and presence your tie has with the slight arch. On the other hand, I must confess that I find the shirt overly casual (BD, busy pattern) for such a formal outfit. Oh; and where's the square ?
This said, I must reiterate my appreciation of the suit. Even if there's nothing that you can do to 'fix' the waistcoat, I tend to think it kind of works that way.


----------



## crocto

Blazer, Shirt, PS: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Anthony - point taken on the shirt. The fabric on the suit is quite lovely - I meant to check if there is cashmere mixed into the blend because it has a softer than expected hand. And it is just ridiculously comfortable to wear - sort of half way between vested suit and pajamas. :tongue2:

I messed about with squares but didn't find one I really liked other than my standby white linen, so I just went without for a change. This pic with one of the rejected squares does show the fabric of the suit a bit better:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen.

Crocto, I really like how that square works with the more casual look today.

RogerP, I think you're going to have a hard time with that shirt no matter what. I think really complicated shirt patterns work best with a spread collar, and when there's more than one color in the pattern, so you can pick up one thing with the tie, and something else with the shirt.


----------



## Jovan

Roger, call me crazy, but I like that pocket square with it. I do agree that the shirt pattern is a little busy on second glance.

You perhaps could have the waistcoat lapels altered, but by the time they are taken up and re-sewn into the shoulder seam, I fear it may not be worth the expense. TL; DR: Rolled lapels on a waistcoat are not my thing, but continue rocking them.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Oh well, I don't always need to make sense ...


I seem to recall that you are an attorney, RogerP, so that goes without saying ...

J/k. I have great respect for the attorneys I know, including the one I sleep with. But it seems as though I'm always making jokes about them. As the great Ron White says, "I had the right to remain silent ... but I didn't have the ability."

Great look, BTW! Put me down as not having one single problem with the shirt. The idea of shell wholecuts is one I can't seem to get out of my head, though I'll probably go with color 8 or black if and when I pull the trigger.


----------



## RogerP

What's black and brown and looks good on a lawyer?......


A Doberman! :icon_smile_big:

Lawyer jokes don't bother me one bit, Max.

On the shirt, I tend to agree that a button-down is a bit on the informal side for a 3-piece suit. But the colour and pattern don't strike me as over the top. It is a bold check to be sure, but there are basically two shades of blue cross-hatched over white - so there isn't an injection of multiple colours. And it is covered by a vest (which tones down the impact) and set off against a suit that is itself without pattern and rendered in a very basic medium-to-light grey. I don't find it loud here - but I appreciate that others will take a different view on this and many other issues and I certainly welcome their thoughts.

By the way - in the evening nobody would know those wholecuts aren't black.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Thanks Anthony - point taken on the shirt. The fabric on the suit is quite lovely - I meant to check if there is cashmere mixed into the blend because it has a softer than expected hand. And it is just ridiculously comfortable to wear - sort of half way between vested suit and pajamas. :tongue2:
> 
> I messed about with squares but didn't find one I really liked other than my standby white linen, so I just went without for a change. This pic with one of the rejected squares does show the fabric of the suit a bit better:


Well done, Roger!

Told to me by my attorney: What's the difference between a flounder and a lawyer? One's a scum-sucking bottom feeder, and the other's a fish!!! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, after a quick trip to the Free On Line Dictionary, I can ask, why do you think your (very nice IMHO) outfit today is "of questionable taste...or decadent?"


By the stringent standards of i-gents, I was wearing a black suit (first no-no), an unfashionably dark blue shirt (second no-no), combined with a yellow tie and pocket square, which was a rather flashy combo, and not, perhaps, in the best of taste by current fashion, hence my "louche" comment.


----------



## Jovan

A pinstriped black looks better than solid black during the day.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> By the stringent standards of i-gents, I was wearing a black suit (first no-no), an unfashionably dark blue shirt (second no-no), combined with a yellow tie and pocket square, which was a rather flashy combo, and not, perhaps, in the best of taste by current fashion, hence my "louche" comment.


I gotta say I regret missing this look. Somehow Crusty the Hitman sounds at once threatening and intriguing.


----------



## Jovan

You haven't seen his true hitman getup, though.


----------



## stcolumba

TsAr said:


> Stclumba I like you bag, where did you get it from and for how much?


Thank you. It is made by Saddleback. I purchased it for about $300??? from a chap who had it only one month. I'm sure they cost more than that.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> No full shot with the jacket on? I'm guessing it's double breasted.


I see that Crusty answered this. What a memory he has! The suit is about 10 years old. In answer to RogerP's question, it is a MTM Hickey Freeman.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> By the stringent standards of i-gents, I was wearing a black suit (first no-no), an unfashionably dark blue shirt (second no-no), combined with a yellow tie and pocket square, which was a rather flashy combo, and not, perhaps, in the best of taste by current fashion, hence my "louche" comment.


That combined with RogerP's loud, button down shirt with a 3 piece and all sorts of rules are being broken! To which I say "good job!"


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> I gotta say I regret missing this look. Somehow Crusty the Hitman sounds at once threatening and intriguing.


Oh, yes, I can see the movie trailer now, "As comfortable with a 357 Magnum as with a handful of Charvet ties - it's Crusty the Hitman. See him knock off someone, then attend a museum gala, without breaking stride." Or not, as the case may be . . . 



stcolumba said:


> I see that Crusty answered this. What a memory he has! The suit is about 10 years old. In answer to RogerP's question, it is a MTM Hickey Freeman.


It's a memorable suit, for all of the right reasons.



crocto said:


> That combined with RogerP's loud, button down shirt with a 3 piece and all sorts of rules are being broken! To which I say "good job!"


My work is done, then . . . for the nonce.


----------



## RogerP

crocto - thanks. Flanderian - than you also - and the flounder joke is indeed a timeless classic.


----------



## upr_crust

Lawyer riddle.

Question: Why won't a shark attack a lawyer who has fallen into the sea?
Answer: Professional courtesy.

Meanwhile, it is not supposed to the best weather out there today, but I am in a mood to be dressed up, so here's today's attire:

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB (new - first wearing)
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, really nicely done. Vintage inspired, but not dated. The brown (on my monitor) boots quietly kick up the vintage echo. The lapels on the vest are perfect. And the new tie brings the right oomph to the outfit (wear the tie in good health).


----------



## RogerP

Nice one crusty (outfit and joke). Love that paisley tie.

DB navy flannel for me today:


----------



## eagle2250

Walk around attired such as you are today, RogerP, and you own the world you move within! Although, I must tell you, from studying the picture, it does not appear your cat is overly impressed.


----------



## crocto

A bit cool in the office today.

Sweater: Gap
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx

https://


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crust and Roger- what can I say ? On point.

Crocto, I really like the tie/shirt combination.


----------



## Fading Fast

Crocto, really nice combination. That sweater works well and gives the outfit a casually elegant vibe. On another day, to try something else, you might what to go with a grey or bluish tie as (in my head) I could see not having an accent color (red in this case) working well. Having just blue, grays and white could create a kinda Cary Grant very-few-colors touch. And with the argyle sweater, you have enough visual interest that it won't look boring. Just a thought. What you have now is great.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Something a little different today :-

Blue hopsack suit by T.M. Lewin
Black watch tartan wool waistcoat by Hackett (new purchase)
Green floral Tie Rack "English Collection" silk tie
Dark blue bengal stripe shirt by James Meade, collar removed
Detachable semi-stiff collar by Ede & Ravenscroft (I think)
White silk pocket square, Turnbull & Asser
Vintage silver/gold tone watch chain (also a recent acquisition)


----------



## Anthony Charton

I see I'm not the only one who has his collars removed ! A fine offering today as well- the tie looks a little flashy on my screen, but that may be the lighting/ my monitor.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Anthony Charton said:


> I see I'm not the only one who has his collars removed ! A fine offering today as well- the tie looks a little flashy on my screen, but that may be the lighting/ my monitor.


Thank you, I bought the waistcoat on Sunday and couldn't pass up the chance to wear it with the hopsack suit, which is a Thursday favourite in any case, and the rest fell into place from there. The tie is not as bad as it looks here, as the quality of the light gives it a lime-like cast which it doesn't have in reality. I've been having my collars turned for a few years now, since I decided that I found it irksome having to throw them out when the body of the shirt was often completely fine. I knew in general terms that it could be done as I had had my mother do it to a shirt of mine whilst I was still at school, so all I really needed to do was find a willing seamstress to take the job on, which I did. It costs about £6-£8 a time and feels like money well-spent.


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> Crocto, really nice combination. That sweater works well and gives the outfit a casually elegant vibe. On another day, to try something else, you might what to go with a grey or bluish tie as (in my head) I could see not having an accent color (red in this case) working well. Having just blue, grays and white could create a kinda Cary Grant very-few-colors touch. And with the argyle sweater, you have enough visual interest that it won't look boring. Just a thought. What you have now is great.


I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the tip and compliment. I do have on just a pair of plain navy press pants with it.

I'm a bit shocked the sweater has gotten positive reviews. My sister-in-law gave it to me several Chirstmases ago and I really only wear it when it gets chilly in my office.


----------



## Fatman

upr_crust said:


> Lawyer riddle.
> 
> Question: Why won't a shark attack a lawyer who has fallen into the sea?
> Answer: Professional courtesy.
> 
> Meanwhile, it is not supposed to the best weather out there today, but I am in a mood to be dressed up, so here's today's attire:
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - BB (new - first wearing)
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> PS - Ashear
> Vintage watch chain
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


Head to Toe: Home run. this suit is...wow...it hangs in perfection.


----------



## Fatman

crocto said:


> A bit cool in the office today.
> 
> Sweater: Gap
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
> 
> https://


I sooo like the sweater too!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, really nicely done. Vintage inspired, but not dated. The brown (on my monitor) boots quietly kick up the vintage echo. The lapels on the vest are perfect. And the new tie brings the right oomph to the outfit (wear the tie in good health).


The boots ARE brown (your monitor is correct), and thank you for the good wishes on the new tie.



RogerP said:


> Nice one crusty (outfit and joke). Love that paisley tie.


Thanks, and I'll be in a navy double-breasted suit for tomorrow's challenge at That Other Website.



Anthony Charton said:


> Crust and Roger- what can I say ? On point.





Fatman said:


> Head to Toe: Home run. this suit is...wow...it hangs in perfection.


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "double-breasted", and one of the other posters over there keeps encouraging me to wear more colorful socks, hence today's combo. Hope that it finds some favor with you all.

Suit & shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

Anthony Charton said:


> Crust and Roger- what can I say ? On point.


Thank you Anthony.



eagle2250 said:


> Walk around attired such as you are today, RogerP, and you own the world you move within! Although, I must tell you, from studying the picture, it does not appear your cat is overly impressed.


Thanks eagle. The list of things that impress the cat is short, and my wardrobe choice of the day definitely doesn't rank.

crocto - count me in amongst the fans of that sweater. I don't think I even own a nice sweater - must remedy that.

crusty - I like the suit very much and it is a worthy entry to the Friday challenge over there. I'm not a fan of super-bright socks with a dark suit, however.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Bloomingdale's
Tie: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, beautiful outfit. The monogram is awesome. And, if memory serves, those are the same socks from your pink day (or it was called something close to that).


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - I like the suit very much and it is a worthy entry to the Friday challenge over there. I'm not a fan of super-bright socks with a dark suit, however.


I was in a whimsical mood, and someone over at That Other Website was berating me about my dull socks, hence today's shocking pink ones - not a look a normally favor, either.



Fading Fast said:


> UPR, beautiful outfit. The monogram is awesome. And, if memory serves, those are the same socks from your pink day (or it was called something close to that).


I only have one pair of socks that pink, so yes. Glad that like the monogram.


----------



## upr_crust

Special weekend edition - Birthday #58 yesterday - dinner at the Carlyle with my partner and bernoulli

Suit - BB
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Charvet
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Special weekend edition - Birthday #58 yesterday - dinner at the Carlyle with my partner and bernoulli
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - H & K
> Tie - Charvet
> PS - PRL
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Boots - Paul Stuart


Happy Birthday - congratulations. Great outfit / fantastic boots. Did you have a cocktail at Bemelman's - one of my favorite Old World bars in the city?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Happy Birthday - congratulations. Great outfit / fantastic boots. Did you have a cocktail at Bemelman's - one of my favorite Old World bars in the city?


No - dinner was quite enough, and by the time that we left dinner, the bar and the Cafe Carlyle were hopping with people.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> No - dinner was quite enough, and by the time that we left dinner, the bar and the Cafe Carlyle were hopping with people.


I am always amazed, but there is no shortage of people in this city willing to spend $20 a drink.


----------



## RogerP

Happy belated crusty! A very dapper outfit for the happy occasion. I am really craving a pair of black bal boots - those are terrific.


----------



## MaxBuck

Happy birthday, upr_crust! Though I must tell you, they don't get any more comfortable from here on out ...


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I am always amazed, but there is no shortage of people in this city willing to spend $20 a drink.


An amazing fact, but true . . .



RogerP said:


> Happy belated crusty! A very dapper outfit for the happy occasion. I am really craving a pair of black bal boots - those are terrific.


Thanks, RogerP. I got the boots on sale at the end of the season a few years ago. Balmoral boots take some getting used to - the constriction around the ankles is, at first, annoying, but they do make a visual statement.



MaxBuck said:


> Happy birthday, upr_crust! Though I must tell you, they don't get any more comfortable from here on out ...


Thanks. I figure that, so long as all the moving parts are still moving, that I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## TsAr

Happy Birthday upr_crust.........


----------



## blacksabba

I thought I'd show you my personal idea of "smart casual," embodied by relentlessly vivid dress shirts (my way of compensating for tielessness in a tie addict,) close-fitted pants, and loafers. Does it work or not?









EDIT: I forgot to mention a very happy birthday to the mighty upr_crust who continues to inspire us by his indubitable command of sartorial phenomenologies.


----------



## L-feld

blacksabba said:


> I thought I'd show you my personal idea of "smart casual," embodied by relentlessly vivid dress shirts (my way of compensating for tielessness in a tie addict,) close-fitted pants, and loafers. Does it work or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention a very happy birthday to the mighty upr_crust who continues to inspire us by his indubitable command of sartorial phenomenologies.


If you're going with pants that tapered, I would recommend getting them hemmed so that there is no break. The break kills the line of the pant. On a side note, it's nice to see slim pants that have an appropriate rise.

Also, if you're comfortable with it, a v-neck undershirt will look a bit sharper, since it won't show in the open collar. If you want to stick with the crew neck, maybe look for dark undershirts to pair with your dark sport shirts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## upr_crust

TsAr said:


> Happy Birthday upr_crust.........





blacksabba;1457804 EDIT: I forgot to mention a very happy birthday to the mighty upr_crust who continues to inspire us by his indubitable command of sartorial phenomenologies.[/QUOTE said:


> Thank you both gentlemen. Blacksabba, let me reiterate what L-feld has said with regard to the hemming of your trousers - if they're that tapered, have them tailored with no break.
> 
> The festivities continued this evening, with my partner and Bernoulli, at Picholine.
> 
> Suit & cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & tie - BB
> PS - J S Blank
> Braces & boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## Anthony Charton

Am I wrong in picturing this suit as one you recently bought in Europe ? I remember the gap between the two pairs of cuff buttons. In any case, I still find it fantastic.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Am I wrong in picturing this suit as one you recently bought in Europe ? I remember the gap between the two pairs of cuff buttons. In any case, I still find it fantastic.


Your memory serves you well - the suit is indeed from the May trip to London, and the button placement on the sleeves is a trademark of New & Lingwood.


----------



## crocto

Apparently a soft focus day for my camera.

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: The Donald


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Oh, yes, I can see the movie trailer now, "As comfortable with a 357 Magnum as with a handful of Charvet ties - it's Crusty the Hitman. See him knock off someone, then attend a museum gala, without breaking stride." Or not, as the case may be . . .
> 
> My work is done, then . . . for the nonce.


This probably does not come across as intended in the UK. The image is one of a Clint Eastwood type taking vigilante action against a child molester.


----------



## RogerP

This from Thanksgiving dinner on the weekend (yes, we Canadians celebrate early).



Longest outing for the Galway boots thus far - early morning until well into the night, including a hike through the woods with 6 sugar-buzzed kids to burn off some energy. Soooo comfortable.


----------



## Acct2000

blacksabba said:


> I thought I'd show you my personal idea of "smart casual," embodied by relentlessly vivid dress shirts (my way of compensating for tielessness in a tie addict,) close-fitted pants, and loafers. Does it work or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention a very happy birthday to the mighty upr_crust who continues to inspire us by his indubitable command of sartorial phenomenologies.


For social in a club, I think you look nice. The pants might not work in a really conservative office, but I do like the look.


----------



## Acct2000

RogerP said:


> This from Thanksgiving dinner on the weekend (yes, we Canadians celebrate early).
> 
> Longest outing for the Galway boots thus far - early morning until well into the night, including a hike through the woods with 6 sugar-buzzed kids to burn off some energy. Soooo comfortable.


Boots are sharp. I really like that shirt with the jacket.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> This from Thanksgiving dinner on the weekend (yes, we Canadians celebrate early).
> 
> Longest outing for the Galway boots thus far - early morning until well into the night, including a hike through the woods with 6 sugar-buzzed kids to burn off some energy. Soooo comfortable.


Love the outfit and more importantly the shoes. How do these compare with Indy boots, Wolverine 1000 miles, and AE Bayfields? Looking for my first pair of nice boots not named Timberland. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

blacksabba said:


> I thought I'd show you my personal idea of "smart casual," embodied by relentlessly vivid dress shirts (my way of compensating for tielessness in a tie addict,) close-fitted pants, and loafers. Does it work or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention a very happy birthday to the mighty upr_crust who continues to inspire us by his indubitable command of sartorial phenomenologies.


I agree with what the others say. In addition though, I will say...

Ditch the shirt for something with a smarter, less loud pattern such as this.

https://www.ledbury.com/products/the-urbana-box-check

Don't wear striped trousers for casual attire. They look like half of a suit that's missing its jacket. (If they are, they should be kept to that function only.) Try solid charcoal, grey, olive, etc.

Additionally, the loafers look rather clunky and un-stylish. Something like this would work better while still having some personality.

https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF40002_1_40000000001_-1

All of these choices would still be "fashionable" without being garish.


----------



## Bohan

*blacksabba*: you have a younger, more casual look in your photo than you would with the shirt and shoes suggestion above, and you'd blend better in the streets where I live. Once again, I was correct about the shoes before I saw them. I imagined you with square toe shoes before I scrolled that far down. A large percentage of people on these fashion forums don't like them and based on that I wouldn't buy them, but I like them. I saw my father's doctor wearing them today I like them more than shoes with that metal piece on top.


----------



## Jovan

Can you please, PLEASE stop telling people that what they are doing is perfectly fine? That's not what they come here for, especially not in the WAYWT threads. They come there for honest advice about what to do to look good.

All you ever seem to do in your posts is tell people that dressing like the average person on the street is fine and reinforce a less sophisticated sense of aesthetics. That's NOT what this forum is about. As I told you before, they are free to not take our advice. Diluting that advice by saying, "You look fine the way you are," completely defeats the purpose here. What is _your_ purpose on these forums?

You, quite frankly, need to read more and post less.


----------



## Bohan

I know less about clothing than anyone else here, but I'm not so sure I know less about how to dress appropriately/as expected/as others in a given situation, at least in the US. What I see in his picture looks "smart casual" to me and more than just "fine." I'd prefer it over the shirt and shoes you posted, which I don't like at all. He's not dressed like the average person on the street as far as I could tell, not that I pay a whole lot attention to what the average person wears. It's a step above a polo shirt and khakis, though I'd personally opt for a polo shirt, khakis, and lace-ups. Fitting in is an important consideration in style.

The tight fit of this particular shirt, maybe in combination with the low pants looks odd. He'd stick out like a sore thumb around here, and the belt buckle looks painful:


----------



## Bohan

The tight pants that show off the shoe's tongue sticking up bother me though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

That shirt'd stick out in New York? Now, admittedly, I'm not in every part of the city, but that's a pretty popular look among the young business casual set in Manhattan.

Now, are we here to talk about dressing appropriately for a situation, or dressing well? My answer is, to some extent, both. In my own life, appropriateness is a fairly minor concern -- and in my experience, men can be dressed "appropriately" without being dressed well. If your clothes aren't inappropriate, but _are_ less than flattering, then people are going to try to help, since it's sort of assumed that by posting on here you want to get better at dressing well in a style grounded in tradition. Not everybody's interested in that, and that's fine, but classic clothing is a language -- and I don't second-guess grammar in a language I'm not fluent in.

If it were a car forum, it would be something like one that's focused on rickety little English roadsters with worrying electrical systems -- and _sure_ a Honda Civic might "do everything better," but that's sort of beside the point.


----------



## drlivingston

^^
Good analogy, Y.Repp.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents.



sskim3 said:


> Love the outfit and more importantly the shoes. How do these compare with Indy boots, Wolverine 1000 miles, and AE Bayfields? Looking for my first pair of nice boots not named Timberland. :icon_smile_wink:


I have a pair of AE Bayfields that have served me well for a couple years, and I also own a pair of Alden Kudu chukkas. Much respect for both, but the EG Galways are on another level. I probably won't beat on them to the same degree as I have the other two (hiking, hunting and the like), but as nice boots go, they don't get much nicer than these.


----------



## Bohan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> That shirt'd stick out in New York? Now, admittedly, I'm not in every part of the city, but that's a pretty popular look among the young business casual set in Manhattan.


For "business casual" in Manhattan, only the slim fit and belt buckle would catch my eye as being unusual, and I wouldn't be so sure it wasn't _my_ shirts that didn't fit well, but I'd expect to be redeemed as I looked around at other people. I interpreted "smart casual" as being different. On the streets of Brooklyn it wouldn't fit so well. I agree with Connoisseur/Moderator forsbergacct2000 that "for social in a club, I think you look nice. The pants might not work in a really conservative office, but I do like the look."

Oh, I lied a little about being from New York, NY. I'm in Brooklyn. I just wanted to throw off the spies a little. This is a long thread and I don't think they'd read it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bohan said:


> For "business casual" in Manhattan, only the slim fit and belt buckle would catch my eye as being unusual, and I wouldn't be so sure it wasn't _my_ shirts that didn't fit well, but I'd expect to be redeemed as I looked around at other people. I interpreted "smart casual" as being different. On the streets of Brooklyn it wouldn't fit so well. I agree with Connoisseur/Moderator forsbergacct2000 that "for social in a club, I think you look nice. The pants might not work in a really conservative office, but I do like the look."
> 
> Oh, I lied a little about being from New York, NY. I'm in Brooklyn. I just wanted to throw off the spies a little. This is a long thread and I don't think they'd read it.


Well, I really can't say the "slim"* fit would be too out of the ordinary.

It might seem weird, but if you can pay attention to stranger's clothes, you can learn a lot. Of course, I've had writing professors asking me to eavesdrop for years, so I've got the hang of it.

*Though tight clothing makes people look fat, a fact which many men have yet to grasp.


----------



## crocto

Suit, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## stcolumba

I'm finished for morning. Time to change out of this rig and head down to the ballpark. Go, Tigers!

Local tailor mtm DB, Clarke and Daw shirt, Ferragamo tie, allen edmonds


----------



## Reuben

That looks amazingly sharp. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jovan

crocto: Shorten your sleeves (though you probably know this) and use a different tie. The blue gingham check combined with the pink shirt makes it look like an Easter basket. A dark blue in just about any pattern would really set it off. Of course, I'll still suggest wearing a four in hand but you won't listen. 

stcolumba: Excellent suit (though the closeup makes it look like chocolate brown with light blue stripes which I doubt it is), love the purple grenadine and blue dotted square as a way to complement yet not coordinate with everything else.

Bohan: I own several of Ledbury's shirts and can assure you they're anything but "tight" in slim fit, just trim enough. I believe stcolumba here wears their classic fit shirts, which are also an option. Every company pins their shirts in back with their model shoots to appeal to a younger set. In any case, I was suggesting a shirt _like_ it, not necessarily that exact one. I also don't recall saying he needed the exact belt and trousers the model was wearing at all so... I'm really not sure what your point was. My opinion stands that you need to learn more and give less advice right now.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> crocto: Shorten your sleeves (though you probably know this) and use a different tie. The blue gingham check combined with the pink shirt makes it look like an Easter basket. A dark blue in just about any pattern would really set it off. Of course, I'll still suggest wearing a four in hand but you won't listen.
> 
> stcolumba: Excellent suit (though the closeup makes it look like chocolate brown with light blue stripes which I doubt it is), love the purple grenadine and blue dotted square as a way to complement yet not coordinate with everything else.
> 
> Bohan: I own several of Ledbury's shirts and can assure you they're anything but "tight" in slim fit, just trim enough. I believe stcolumba here wears their classic fit shirts, which are also an option. Every company pins their shirts in back with their model shoots to appeal to a younger set. In any case, I was suggesting a shirt _like_ it, not necessarily that exact one. I also don't recall saying he needed the exact belt and trousers the model was wearing at all so... I'm really not sure what your point was. My opinion stands that you need to learn more and give less advice right now.


On my screen, and on my phone, the color appears as a dark navy which it is.


----------



## stcolumba

*Roger'*s boots are....SHARP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RogerP

That DB suit is killer, stcolumba.


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> crocto: Shorten your sleeves (though you probably know this) and use a different tie. The blue gingham check combined with the pink shirt makes it look like an Easter basket. A dark blue in just about any pattern would really set it off. Of course, I'll still suggest wearing a four in hand but you won't listen.


You know I just got this suit jacket back from the tailor (had the sides taken in). I don't know if it's the suit jacket sleeves or my shirt. It's possible it's my shirt. Anyway, I tied this half Windor then realized the collar was a small spread. Thought about changing it but after taking the pictures realized I might be late for work and dashed off. I've been doing the four-in-hand a bit more often. I'll do one for you tomorrow.



stcolumba said:


> *Crocto'*s boots are....SHARP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I only own snow shovelin' boots. I think you may have confused me for someone with both style and money.


----------



## Tilton

Regarding BlackSabba's post: Jovan, your own opinion is not the gold standard and all you're suggesting is changing everything he's wearing to be exactly what you probably wore one day last week: Ledbury shirt, Verona IIs, charcoal flannels. We get it, that's your style (and frankly, just about mine as well), but that doesn't mean that it is The Style. I imagine most of us would look quite out of place at a night club in Bahrain. I went "clubbing" in Hyderbad wearing what I felt would be appropriate attire at any trendy east coast night life spot - trim navy linen chinos, trim pale blue spread collar shirt with no tie, Gucci loafers. I ended up looking far more like Indian Jones-as-professor than I thought possible, comparatively speaking. Skinny black jeans and very, very slim black short sleeve button-up military-esque shirts were apparently the uniform. 

TL/DR: western style does not necessarily apply in places that are not culturally western.


----------



## Jovan

crocto: I think getting longer shirt sleeves than that would look unbalanced on someone of your height, but this is largely a matter of preference. I have seen some guys with shirt cuffs down to their thumb knuckle, though, which isn't a good look.

Tilton: I was giving my opinion on what I thought would look better on him. He asked what we thought. Simple as that, to each their own, etc.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Tilton: I was giving my opinion on what I thought would look better on him. He asked what we thought. Simple as that, to each their own, etc.


Yes, and in this case your opinion was absolutely right. In my opinion, natch. :wink2:


----------



## MaxBuck

I'm doing this in order to get practice, not to suggest I have anything to offer here ...















Suit: HSM MTM; medium gray with blue windowpane
Shirt: blue Lands' End
PS: Nordstrom
Shoes: AE 5th Avenue
Socks: BB
Tie: J. Garcia

Interesting how the background affects the apparent hue of the suit. The shot of the shoes is more accurate in depicting suit colors.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I like it a lot. The square seems on the dangerous side of satiny, but that may well be the light/my monitor. I like the fold and the texture a good deal, though. What colour is the shirt ? Looks like ecru on my screen.


----------



## MaxBuck

Anthony Charton said:


> I like it a lot. The square seems on the dangerous side of satiny, but that may well be the light/my monitor. I like the fold and the texture a good deal, though. What colour is the shirt ? Looks like ecru on my screen.


The square is Carolina blue and pretty satiny, but I don't mind that. The shirt is medium blue, heavy oxford cloth. Tie is olive drab with blue neat pattern.

I clearly need to work on getting my photo'd colors to be better representations of reality.


----------



## maltimad

Beautiful boots. No doubt comfortable and VERY well-made. Especially if the close-up picture was taken post-hike-in-the-woods! 



RogerP said:


> This from Thanksgiving dinner on the weekend (yes, we Canadians celebrate early).
> 
> Longest outing for the Galway boots thus far - early morning until well into the night, including a hike through the woods with 6 sugar-buzzed kids to burn off some energy. Soooo comfortable.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks maltimad. The boot pics were near-new, but they don't look very different now.

Max - everyone who takes the time to participate has something to offer. I don't mind some shine on PS or tie, but as others have pointed out in some of my fits, it would be better that the two have a similar level (or absence) of sheen. Very tough to get true colours to show indoors (though crusty manages it with impressive consistency) but based on what's showing on my screen, my only other suggestion would be to shoot for a little more contrast in colour between tie and jacket. Overall it's a good look and the boots are terrific. Really nice to see someone wear actual dress boots with a suit.

Yesterday's outfit - Samuelsohn MTM suit, Pal Zileri tie, Drake's PS and Vaaaash Museum Gold shoes. Flash pic makes the tie shine more than it does out in the real world - it is fairly muted, though not quite so flat as the PS.







I wore the outfit over to Tom's Place a long-standing local menswear store in colourful Kensington Market where I bought my first decent suit over 20 years ago. The proprietor is Hungarian and was pretty tickled when I pointed out the Vass shoes. He didn't think anyone on this side of the pond had ever heard of this fine Budapest maker.


----------



## TsAr

RogerP the first thins I look for in your outfit is your shoes....You do Sir have a beautiful collection of shoes.....wear them in good health...


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Yesterday's outfit - Samuelsohn MTM suit, Pal Zileri tie, Drake's PS and Vaaaash Museum Gold shoes. Flash pic makes the tie shine more than it does out in the real world - it is fairly muted, though not quite so flat as the PS.
> 
> I wore the outfit over to Tom's Place a long-standing local menswear store in colourful Kensington Market where I bought my first decent suit over 20 years ago. The proprietor is Hungarian and was pretty tickled when I pointed out the Vass shoes. He didn't think anyone on this side of the pond had ever heard of this fine Budapest maker.


Great look for fall. I suspect, RogerP, that your leaves have reached a greater level of color than ours here a bit further south, though I hear ours are supposed to reach peak color this weekend.


----------



## TheoProf

RogerP, great look today! I do believe that those are the most beautiful shoes that I've ever seen. One question: On my monitor the first shot looks like your suit is gray, but the close-up looks brown. Which is closer to the actual color? Either way, a well executed outfit today.


----------



## RogerP

TsAr said:


> RogerP the first thins I look for in your outfit is your shoes....You do Sir have a beautiful collection of shoes.....wear them in good health...


Thanks TsAr.



MaxBuck said:


> Great look for fall. I suspect, RogerP, that your leaves have reached a greater level of color than ours here a bit further south, though I hear ours are supposed to reach peak color this weekend.


Thanks max - yes, we are past our peak up here already - it comes and goes so fast, but so beautiful for the short time it lasts.



williamsonb2 said:


> RogerP, great look today! I do believe that those are the most beautiful shoes that I've ever seen. One question: On my monitor the first shot looks like your suit is gray, but the close-up looks brown. Which is closer to the actual color? Either way, a well executed outfit today.


Thanks williamson. I have to abandon modesty and agree with you on the shoes. I find myself walking around in them and staring at my feet. This isn't as dangerous as it sounds - my fellow pedestrains understandably perceive me to be somewhat deranged and give me a wide berth on the sidewalk. :biggrin:

The suit is very hard to peg in terms of colour. The main cloth is a brownish grey or a greyish brown depending on the lighting, but it definitely has warm earth-tone to it instead of a cool granite kind of grey. And then there's the windowpane - it presents as anywhere for copper to a more reddish brick depending on how the suit is accessorized. I remember when I selected the fabric for the suit, my words were something to the effect of "I don't know what the hell this is, but I want it."


----------



## crocto

Roger your attire today is so perfect it's actually making me angry.


----------



## Chevo

I love those shoes!


RogerP said:


> Thanks maltimad. The boot pics were near-new, but they don't look very different now.
> 
> Max - everyone who takes the time to participate has something to offer. I don't mind some shine on PS or tie, but as others have pointed out in some of my fits, it would be better that the two have a similar level (or absence) of sheen. Very tough to get true colours to show indoors (though crusty manages it with impressive consistency) but based on what's showing on my screen, my only other suggestion would be to shoot for a little more contrast in colour between tie and jacket. Overall it's a good look and the boots are terrific. Really nice to see someone wear actual dress boots with a suit.
> 
> Yesterday's outfit - Samuelsohn MTM suit, Pal Zileri tie, Drake's PS and Vaaaash Museum Gold shoes. Flash pic makes the tie shine more than it does out in the real world - it is fairly muted, though not quite so flat as the PS.
> 
> I wore the outfit over to Tom's Place a long-standing local menswear store in colourful Kensington Market where I bought my first decent suit over 20 years ago. The proprietor is Hungarian and was pretty tickled when I pointed out the Vass shoes. He didn't think anyone on this side of the pond had ever heard of this fine Budapest maker.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

pendennis said:


> My only disagreement is the striped shirt with the bold-striped suit. A little too busy for my taste. However, you are very well turned out.


I like the flash of the stripes, but the striped shirt gives the eye nothing to do but move up and down. In fact, I imagine the pin dots on the tie lining up with the stripes on the suit. Why not go for a pale lavender shirt and an even flashier tie in rich colors, say paisley? Others would have better advice about colors, or whether a checked pattern would suffer the same problem. I just think you don't want everything aligned with a grid.

My $.02, at best.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like the flash of the stripes, but the striped shirt gives the eye nothing to do but move up and down. In fact, I imagine the pin dots on the tie lining up with the stripes on the suit. Why not go for a pale lavender shirt and an even flashier tie in rich colors, say paisley? Others would have better advice about colors, or whether a checked pattern would suffer the same problem. I just think you don't want everything aligned with a grid.
> 
> My $.02, at best.


First of all, I can't really follow this.

Second of all, that post is from 2006.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> First of all, I can't really follow this.
> 
> Second of all, that post is from 2006.


Exhumations are seldom pretty.


----------



## stcolumba

The shoes ARE gorgeous. But, it is this tie that I covet. Everyday, you show us the "Art of Dressing".


----------



## Shaver

MaxBuck said:


> Exhumations are seldom pretty.


:icon_cheers:

I wouldn't wear those boots with that flag though, very poor taste. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> T


Roger, these are mouth-wateringly beautiful shoes. :icon_smile:


----------



## blacksabba

Woah, I caused quite a stir with my last post. Didn't mean to cause any trouble!

The second Eid of the year has arrived and tradition denotes that one should wear his best clothes. So I went to a renowned tailor and made a dark brown three-piece. This was an interesting Eid: while the most suit-like people can get is a denim blazer or a funereal black suit (tieless, with sometimes unmatching shirt colors like red or more black,) I was delighted to see small children dressed in vests and suspenders. God bless their mothers.

Please give me honest critique! Tell me if the sleeves or pants need to be shortened.

As per the recommendation of the forums, I finally went hunting for brogues (the status quo in Bahrain is to wear loafers with suits.) I looked and looked, and these were the most comfortable/best looking pair I found:
































































Also, while walking around in the mall (and encountering atrocities such as $2000 OTR suits; $350 cufflinks, belts, and pens; and $150 ties, which I found to be lacking of any justifying significant vibe or value,) I managed to run across an interesting gentleman:


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> Roger your attire today is so perfect it's actually making me angry.


LOL - thanks crocto.



Chevo said:


> I love those shoes!


Thank you Chevo.



stcolumba said:


> The shoes ARE gorgeous. But, it is this tie that I covet. Everyday, you show us the "Art of Dressing".


Much appreciated stcolumba.



Shaver said:


> Roger, these are mouth-wateringly beautiful shoes. :icon_smile:


Shaver - thank you my friend.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Blacksabba: I can see a lot of improvements from your first Eid outfit. (Tighter tie knot, proper shoes among other things. Since I detect a note of dandy in you, I'll suggest a slight tie arch and puffing it between the knot and the waistcoat.) I hope your tailoring experience was enjoyable and profitable. Less of a pose would allow us to be better judges of the fit, but from what I see it seems very promising. This certainly is a young man's suit (slim-ish fit; slim peak lapels); this is your time to enjoy it ! This said, I'd personally decide on a more marked break on the trousers. (If there is enough material to let out, cuff them ?) The patterns and colours all work well together. Well done, and a happy Eid celebration to you and your family.


----------



## RogerP

blacksabba - you caused no trouble at all. I agree with Anthony that this is young man's look, and you are a young man wearing it well. Hard to judge fit with the posing, but nothing jumps out at me as a problem. Consider straight lacing for those shoes.


----------



## MaxBuck

blacksabba, I really like those shoes. Or as my wife would say, "Nice kicks!"


----------



## crocto

MaxBuck said:


> blacksabba, I really like those shoes. Or as my wife would say, "Nice kicks!"


I agree those are nice shoes.

Also I think you can wear laceless shoes with a suit. Roger and crusty pull this off nicely with thier monk straps.

However, I do think your jacket is a touch long. It seems like you being a seemingly tall and thin fellow you could shorten the jacket a bit.


----------



## RogerP

I'm experiencing crusty withdrawal symptoms. Shakes are getting bad....


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> This probably does not come across as intended in the UK. The image is one of a Clint Eastwood type taking vigilante action against a child molester.


My comment was merely meant to be amusingly ridiculous - somehow I can't quite see myself as a paid assassin.



RogerP said:


> I'm experiencing crusty withdrawal symptoms. Shakes are getting bad....


Remain calm - I am back. For the record, I've gotten two days' worth of Apache server error messages when attempting to connect to the site, hence my absence from it.

Also, RogerP, thanks for the kudos on my color balance. My close-up shots are the truest color, if only for being shot where the main source of light comes from LED bulbs. The full-length shots tend towards yellow, due to fluorescent bulbs being the main light source.

Now, to catch you all up on my attire from the last couple of days.

Tuesday:

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - C & J











Yesterday:

New suit, new braces.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Penhaligon's
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC











Today:

Suit - BB
Shirt & Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Paul Stuart (new)


----------



## RogerP

Ah yes, all is right with the world again. :biggrin: Thanks for catching us up on the fits we missed. The new Paul Stuart 3-piece suit is just terrific. Bold windowpane wonderfulness. And I really like the new Paul Stuart shoes in the last fit as well.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Ah yes, all is right with the world again. :biggrin: Thanks for catching us up on the fits we missed. The new Paul Stuart 3-piece suit is just terrific. Bold windowpane wonderfulness. And I really like the new Paul Stuart shoes in the last fit as well.


I really like the shoes as well. An interesting take on a whole cut.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR,

The new PS suit is outrageously beautiful. As one would expect from PS, the stripes line up everywhere it is possible (and amazingly for a window pane). Also, the stripe itself looks to be a chalk stripe which kicks the suit up another level. And the fit is spot on - PS' tailor did an outstanding job. If memory serves, this is an OTR suit, but it fits like a MTM. 

Finally, the shoes in the last picture are incredible. Beyond the beautiful design, the leather looks butter soft.

Your recent Paul Stuart purchases were inspired indeed. Enjoy them all in good health.

FF


----------



## RogerP

Today's outfit,

Suit: D'Avenza
Shirt: Eton
Tie: Pal Zileri
PS: Drakes
Shoes: Carmina wholecuts in navy cordovan.





It's all a lot less shiny without the flash:



And finally the shoes:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Roger, I hope that one day _anything _on me looks as good as that cuff looks next to those shoes!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Somebody wanna buy me some shirts with better collars?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Haircut? I vaguely remember those. :biggrin: Very smart outfit Y-Repp.


----------



## RogerP

SlideGuitarist said:


> Roger, I hope that one day _anything _on me looks as good as that cuff looks next to those shoes!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## blacksabba

UPR - love the last suit with its reserved color and subtle plaid.
Roger - looking good as usual, but what captured my eye was the MYSTIFYING tie. Beautiful.
YRepp - that is a very sharp jacket. While few of a camel jacket are seen, they always work.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Ah yes, all is right with the world again. :biggrin: Thanks for catching us up on the fits we missed. The new Paul Stuart 3-piece suit is just terrific. Bold windowpane wonderfulness. And I really like the new Paul Stuart shoes in the last fit as well.





crocto said:


> I really like the shoes as well. An interesting take on a whole cut.





Fading Fast said:


> UPR,
> 
> The new PS suit is outrageously beautiful. As one would expect from PS, the stripes line up everywhere it is possible (and amazingly for a window pane). Also, the stripe itself looks to be a chalk stripe which kicks the suit up another level. And the fit is spot on - PS' tailor did an outstanding job. If memory serves, this is an OTR suit, but it fits like a MTM.
> 
> Finally, the shoes in the last picture are incredible. Beyond the beautiful design, the leather looks butter soft.
> 
> Your recent Paul Stuart purchases were inspired indeed. Enjoy them all in good health.
> 
> FF





blacksabba said:


> UPR - love the last suit with its reserved color and subtle plaid.


Thank you, gentlemen. The new Paul Stuart suit does fit wonderfully well, and was worked over by the fitters - twice - before being released into my custody. The new Paul Stuart shoes were a happy accident - on sale at a very healthy reduction, and their purchase was was heartily encouraged by bernoulli, who was in town here in NYC, and with me when I bought them. The shoes are very comfortable, straight out of the box.

You'll have to brave the weekend without me, however - will be back in this thread on Monday, but will be traveling tomorrow and the weekend.


----------



## L-feld

RogerP said:


> Today's outfit,
> 
> Suit: D'Avenza
> Shirt: Eton
> Tie: Pal Zileri
> PS: Drakes
> Shoes: Carmina wholecuts in navy cordovan.
> 
> It's all a lot less shiny without the flash:
> 
> And finally the shoes:


Roger, you almost make me want to wear darted suits with roped shoulders and spread collar shirts. Almost.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## drlivingston

upr_crust said:


> You'll have to brave the weekend without me, however - will be back in this thread on Monday, but will be traveling tomorrow and the weekend.


Not good, Crusty... Roger doesn't fare too well when he doesn't get his daily fix of your wardrobe. If his shakes get too bad, we might have to detox him with some of your older posts.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, your latest outfits have been fantastic. I am glad I have been there to see you pick up the latest obra prima from Paul Stuart. I am particularly glad I played the part of the devil whispering in your ear to buy the gorgeous pair of brown shoes.

Here is the debut of the best tie I own (or ever will), a most splendorous gift from the remarkable and supremely elegant Upr Crust (I am in adjective mode tonight).


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Roger, you almost make me want to wear darted suits with roped shoulders and spread collar shirts. Almost.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


You trad purists need to get a sense of adventure!


----------



## RogerP

blacksabba said:


> Roger - looking good as usual, but what captured my eye was the MYSTIFYING tie. Beautiful.





L-feld said:


> Roger, you almost make me want to wear darted suits with roped shoulders and spread collar shirts. Almost.


Thanks gents.



drlivingston said:


> Not good, Crusty... Roger doesn't fare too well when he doesn't get his daily fix of your wardrobe. If his shakes get too bad, we might have to detox him with some of your older posts.:icon_smile_big:


This is very true - crusty's posts help me recover from witnessing all the sartorial train wrecks that plague the landscape of my daily commute.

Bernoulli - cool tie my man!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Not good, Crusty... Roger doesn't fare too well when he doesn't get his daily fix of your wardrobe. If his shakes get too bad, we might have to detox him with some of your older posts.:icon_smile_big:


As I remember, you don't fare too well without your Crusty Fix either . . . .



bernoulli said:


> Upr, your latest outfits have been fantastic. I am glad I have been there to see you pick up the latest obra prima from Paul Stuart. I am particularly glad I played the part of the devil whispering in your ear to buy the gorgeous pair of brown shoes.
> 
> Here is the debut of the best tie I own (or ever will), a most splendorous gift from the remarkable and supremely elegant Upr Crust (I am in adjective mode tonight).


Wear the tie in good health, bernoulli, and it was a pleasure to see you here in NYC. Now, just to figure out how to mitigate the damages from an acute case of plasticitis (that's the medical term for the inability to distinguish between what you can sign for on a credit card, and what you can actually pay for). 



RogerP said:


> Thanks gents.
> This is very true - crusty's posts help me recover from witnessing all the sartorial train wrecks that plague the landscape of my daily commute.
> Bernoulli - cool tie my man!


I am sure that you'll survive my absence for one working day, and I must say that your navy Carmina wholecuts do incite a bit of jealousy in me - very handsome, and thank you for posting.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> You trad purists need to get a sense of adventure!


What, neon green pants aren't adventurous enough?

And don't you worry, I just procured a double breasted Corneliani suit. I figured if I was going to break edge, I should go all the way. I will be wearing it tomorrow, so I might just post it here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acct2000

Nicely done. I especially like the tie!



RogerP said:


> Today's outfit,
> 
> Suit: D'Avenza
> Shirt: Eton
> Tie: Pal Zileri
> PS: Drakes
> Shoes: Carmina wholecuts in navy cordovan.
> 
> It's all a lot less shiny without the flash:
> 
> And finally the shoes:


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> I am sure that you'll survive my absence for one working day, and I must say that your navy Carmina wholecuts do incite a bit of jealousy in me - very handsome, and thank you for posting.


Yes, one day is manageable. Just. Thanks for the compliment on the Carminas.



L-feld said:


> And don't you worry, I just procured a double breasted Corneliani suit. I figured if I was going to break edge, I should go all the way. I will be wearing it tomorrow, so I might just post it here.


Wannaseeit!



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nicely done. I especially like the tie!


Thank you much.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP,

I thought I was the crazy shoe guy collection. Yours is fantastic. The proverbial hat off to you sir. Keep posting your nice suits and even better shoes.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> What, neon green pants aren't adventurous enough?
> 
> And don't you worry, I just procured a double breasted Corneliani suit. I figured if I was going to break edge, I should go all the way. I will be wearing it tomorrow, so I might just post it here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You have a point. :icon_smile_big: I'm just one of those proles that sees Trad or whatever as a clothing style, not a lifestyle.

Can't wait to see that suit. Will it be worn with a button-down collar a la Fred Astaire?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP, I may have beaten L-Feld to liking roped shoulders and nipped waists, but that's the best I've ever seen a fancy stripe look. The navy wholecuts work well, too. It's dandyish, of course, but you pull it off really well.

Feedback invited on this, of course:


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> You have a point. :icon_smile_big: I'm just one of those proles that sees Trad or whatever as a clothing style, not a lifestyle.
> 
> Can't wait to see that suit. Will it be worn with a button-down collar a la Fred Astaire?


Well, not tomorrow. I am actually dressing as Mr. Sheffield and I don't think he wore button downs. My wife wanted to go as Fran Fein for halloween this year, so my immediate first thought was that I had an excuse to get that db suit I wanted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Bernoulli and Y-Repp.

Y-Repp, it may the lighting in that photo, but the shirt is looking a bit washed out against the jacket. Looks like very yellow incandescent lighting (which messes up the colours on a lot of my close-up shots) so there might well be better contrast between the two out in the world.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> ... just to figure out how to mitigate the damages from an acute case of plasticitis (that's the medical term for the inability to distinguish between what you can sign for on a credit card, and what you can actually pay for).


Gotta remember that one. :biggrin:


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> RogerP, I may have beaten L-Feld to liking roped shoulders and nipped waists, but that's the best I've ever seen a fancy stripe look. The navy wholecuts work well, too. It's dandyish, of course, but you pull it off really well.
> 
> Feedback invited on this, of course:


My name is L-feld, and I approve this outfit. Especially the bit loafers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> RogerP, I may have beaten L-Feld to liking roped shoulders and nipped waists, but that's the best I've ever seen a fancy stripe look. The navy wholecuts work well, too. It's dandyish, of course, but you pull it off really well.
> 
> Feedback invited on this, of course:


There's often this '70s-Trad feel about your outfits, even if you don't wear flares. Besides the wide lapels, the colour choices give me that vibe. However, like Roger Moore, "1970s" colours look rather good with your hair colour.

TL; DR: You make it work.


----------



## Jovan

BB Makers pinpoint button-down
RL Rugby Shetland crew
LE chinos
J. Crew desert boots


----------



## RogerP

That's a smart casual look Jovan.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Roger. Unfortunately what I view as smart casual is often viewed as "dressed up" here.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Thanks, Roger. Unfortunately what I view as smart casual is often viewed as "dressed up" here.


I hear you.


----------



## Tiger

Looks great, Jovan - there are models that don't quite measure up to your presence in that photo!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan, are those the Alden-for-JCrew chukkas?


----------



## Jovan

Tiger said:


> Looks great, Jovan - there are models that don't quite measure up to your presence in that photo!


You're too kind.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Jovan, are those the Alden-for-JCrew chukkas?


Negative, just the regular MacAlister boots in "Anchor Grey". My only complaint so far is that they're a bit loose around the ankle. The quarters are always brought together when tying them.


----------



## L-feld

Okay, here we go. This is me as Max Sheffield. My wife blew out my hair ans tried to emphasize my silver streak in front. And I shaved off my beard.

The suit is Corneliani. Shirt is from J Press. Tie is BB. Shoes are AE Park Ave in burgundy shell.

Since this is my first endeavor into db suits, would anyone care to give me comments on what needs to be altered? I know the right sleeve needs to come up a little more and maybe a little waist suppression?

And don't worry Jovan, I still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease.


----------



## RogerP

L-feld said:


> Since this is my first endeavor into db suits, would anyone care to give me comments on what needs to be altered? I know the right sleeve needs to come up a little more and maybe a little waist suppression?


Sleeves and waist suppression - check, and check. I might be inclined to taper the trousers slightly as well. I am absolutely not an advocate of the shrink-wrapped look that defines the latest trend, but just think everything would look more neat with those adjustments. The visual impact of excess fabric tends to be emphasized in a DB, IMO.

I like the suit a lot - very nice window pane that adds colour but doesn't shout.

Shoes are terrific.

Cool cat.

And I mean the cat - though you are no doubt cool, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Negative, just the regular MacAlister boots in "Anchor Grey". My only complaint so far is that they're a bit loose around the ankle. The quarters are always brought together when tying them.[/QUOTE]

Jovan,

Let me echo the comment on your presence in photos - very professional.

As to the MacAlister's, I own a few pairs - the regular and the shearling lined - and do not have the issue you have, but perhaps a tongue pad from a cobbler might help as it would thicken the lace area that the quarters come over when tied and might prevent them from coming together (having done this for other shoes, you might need to use two tongue pad to get it thick enough). Another thing you could try is padding the inside of the ankle area of the boot with self-stick moleskin (Dr. Scholl's makes it, most drug stores sell it). I've used moleskin this way and sometimes, like with the tongue pad, you may need to add more than one layer.

In any case, if you try either or both of these, do it first without sticking the pad or moleskin to the inside of the boot (just place it where it you want it and tie the boot) to see if it helps and you are comfortable with it in.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Okay, here we go. This is me as Max Sheffield. My wife blew out my hair ans tried to emphasize my silver streak in front. And I shaved off my beard.
> 
> The suit is Corneliani. Shirt is from J Press. Tie is BB. Shoes are AE Park Ave in burgundy shell.
> 
> Since this is my first endeavor into db suits, would anyone care to give me comments on what needs to be altered? I know the right sleeve needs to come up a little more and maybe a little waist suppression?
> 
> And don't worry Jovan, I still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease.


That's a pretty swank suit. Crap, now I _really_ need a nicer DB. The only one I own is rather... well... I wish it had 6x2 fastening instead of 6x1. Here's a shot of it from a play I was in.



If that's how you stand normally, it could also do with rotating the sleeve pitch back a little. The funny thing is, I see this problem so much now (including on myself) that I wonder if men stand more erect than they used to.

Not sure what the last comment was in reference to? :eek2:

Fading Fast: Thanks for the compliment. As for the tongue pads, I may try that now. They just about overlap, which is a problem, but I tried going down a half size and it didn't work.


----------



## Anthony Charton

L-Field: I actually owned a DB suit with a very similar weight and pattern. Recently sold it- the last of my 6x1. Got a third 6x2 instead.
It is a very handsome suit, but I just have to ask- from the photos it looks to me as if the shoulders may be a notch on the large side. I might be wrong, and it may be the padding giving me that impressing. Beside that I echo Roger's and Jovan's feedback. Rotating the sleeves and having some waist taken in seems a very good thing to do. What contributes to the 'boxy' aspect of it now is the trouser break- I don't know how high up the waist you're wearing them, but if that's as far as they go I'd recommend a neater break.

Jovan- This fits you well nonetheless. You can always turn it into a 6x2, too !


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, hi, try both the tongue pads and the moleskin - as one might work better than the other or they might work best together. Good luck, let me know how it works out.


----------



## Shaver

L-feld said:


> And don't worry Jovan, I still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease.


That must surely be the first Dr. Dre reference in this thread. Well played, Sir. :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver

Impeccable, as always. First rate Roger.


----------



## blacksabba

Felt confident enough today to wear my pink suit:


----------



## Jovan

Well hello there, Jay Gatsby!

Your instinct to pair the pink suit with a sober shirt, tie, and pocket square was a good one. The silver buttons, however, put it slightly over the top. I would change them to brown horn if I could, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## L-feld

Anthony Charton said:


> L-Field: I actually owned a DB suit with a very similar weight and pattern. Recently sold it- the last of my 6x1. Got a third 6x2 instead.
> It is a very handsome suit, but I just have to ask- from the photos it looks to me as if the shoulders may be a notch on the large side. I might be wrong, and it may be the padding giving me that impressing. Beside that I echo Roger's and Jovan's feedback. Rotating the sleeves and having some waist taken in seems a very good thing to do. What contributes to the 'boxy' aspect of it now is the trouser break- I don't know how high up the waist you're wearing them, but if that's as far as they go I'd recommend a neater break.
> 
> Jovan- This fits you well nonetheless. You can always turn it into a 6x2, too !


Thank you all for the feedback, I now have a good list of work for the tailor.

As far as the shoulders go, they measure the same as all of my sack jackets, but probably read bigger because of the padding and roping.

I was actually nervous that the trousers were a little short, so I can deal with hemming a little morw. I may just have my tailor make the cuffs larger.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Impeccable, as always. First rate Roger.


Thank you Shaver.


----------



## Fatman

Jovan said:


> Thanks, Roger. Unfortunately what I view as smart casual is often viewed as "dressed up" here.


Same here.

You look respectfully dressed for casual.


----------



## drlivingston

Jovan said:


> Well hello there, Jay Gatsby!
> 
> Your instinct to pair the pink suit with a sober shirt, tie, and pocket square was a good one. The silver buttons, however, put it slightly over the top. I would change them to brown horn if I could, but that is just my opinion.


I echo Jovan's kudos to the shirt, tie, and pocket square... I also agree that the buttons are a bit too fashion forward. However, I feel that some white bone, trocas shell, or abalone button would really provide a nice contrast with the fabric color without succumbing to the dreaded GQ effect.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire for me is "smart casual" - for most of the rest of the country, it's "dressed up", I am sure.

Sports jacket, shirt, tie, and trousers - BB
PS - no name brand
Boots - Cheaney


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, everyone.

Jovan, I'd say '70s trad is about right -- though I can't tell whether I'm being subconsciously retro, or it's just a coincidence that I tend towards a _slightly_ wide lapel and a fairly dramatic cut.

L-Feld, not only is that a nice suit, it's a pretty good costume. My girlfriend is angling for George-Michael and Ann from _Arrested Development_ if we go do something, but all I know is that on the day itself, I'm wearing a coat with five-inch lapels and putting my YSL resemblance to good use.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> Jovan, I'd say '70s trad is about right -- though I can't tell whether I'm being subconsciously retro, or it's just a coincidence that I tend towards a _slightly_ wide lapel and a fairly dramatic cut.
> 
> L-Feld, not only is that a nice suit, it's a pretty good costume. My girlfriend is angling for George-Michael and Ann from _Arrested Development_ if we go do something, but all I know is that on the day itself, I'm wearing a coat with five-inch lapels and putting my YSL resemblance to good use.


Or you could be like me and just use halloween as an excuse to get that Safari suit you've always wanted.


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Or you could be like me and just use halloween as an excuse to get that Safari suit you've always wanted.


I may or may not have recently acquired a playboy brand smoking jacket that's going to see a lot of action for Halloween.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Tie & Cufflinks: Burberry
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Banana Republic
Watch: Kenneth Cole


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto, I know there are those that say that a wide lapel is a silhouette that broadens, and a narrow lapel elongates, but I find lapels that narrow make the rest of the chest look disproportionately wide. A _much_ wider lapel (possibly with a lower gorge) would be more flattering on you.

Narrow lapels with a windsor knot also seems off to me.


----------



## Anthony Charton

blacksabba said:


> Felt confident enough today to wear my pink suit:


I echo the above comments on the buttons- further, to my eye the stripes in the square look very busy with the tie. I think in the context of so extravagant a suit I'd stick with a white linen ps. This being said, I wholeheartedly congratulate you on trying out a pink suit.

Upr-crust- are the trousers charcoal or black ? While you do look very dashing in dark colours, my personal tastes would sooner pair the upper section (which is fantastic) with lighter, grey or navy trousers and brown lace-ups. This being said, we both know I don't really have to tell you how to dress, and what you've put on works as its own thing.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Drop-dead gorgeous jacket there.


----------



## RogerP

MaxBuck said:


> Drop-dead gorgeous jacket there.


Yessir. And I really like the boots. too.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Crocto, I know there are those that say that a wide lapel is a silhouette that broadens, and a narrow lapel elongates, but I find lapels that narrow make the rest of the chest look disproportionately wide. A _much_ wider lapel (possibly with a lower gorge) would be more flattering on you.
> 
> Narrow lapels with a windsor knot also seems off to me.


I think it's the picture. I'm not that wide in person. Though I do have fairly broad shoulders for a short guy so anything with even the hint of having padded shoulders make me look like '80s guy. I bought this because padding is extremely minimal.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Tie & Cufflinks: Burberry
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: Banana Republic
> Watch: Kenneth Cole


I echo YRR's comments, and was mostly okay with this until I saw the matching tie and cufflinks. A little tacky, IMO. Wear them with different things that complement them, not together. If you must use a half or full Windsor, make sure there's a dimple. It will look a lot more finished and offset some of the "wide" look.


----------



## jdasta

MaxBuck said:


> Drop-dead gorgeous jacket there.


Love the jacket, but what are you thinking with the shirt and the tie. Think simpler, like a solid grenadine tie with a fine strip shirt. The tie is a throwback from the 80s.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> I may or may not have recently acquired a playboy brand smoking jacket that's going to see a lot of action for Halloween.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I hope that, like my double breasted suit, it will see a lot of action after Halloween as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

jdasta said:


> Love the jacket, but what are you thinking with the shirt and the tie. Think simpler, like a solid grenadine tie with a fine strip shirt. The tie is a throwback from the 80s.


He's thinking that he makes it work.

Paisley ties are difficult to pull off right, but I see nothing necessarily '80s about them. Go back to the original post by upr_crust. The whole ensemble including the trousers and shoes are quite harmonious.


----------



## MaxBuck

jdasta said:


> Love the jacket, but what are you thinking with the shirt and the tie. Think simpler, like a solid grenadine tie with a fine strip shirt. The tie is a throwback from the 80s.


What was he thinking? Probably the same thing I was -- that it was a really great combination.


----------



## Jovan

^ This.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust- are the trousers charcoal or black ? While you do look very dashing in dark colours, my personal tastes would sooner pair the upper section (which is fantastic) with lighter, grey or navy trousers and brown lace-ups. This being said, we both know I don't really have to tell you how to dress, and what you've put on works as its own thing.


The trousers are actually navy blue - the photos make the trousers look black.



MaxBuck said:


> Drop-dead gorgeous jacket there.





RogerP said:


> Yessir. And I really like the boots. too.


Thank you, gentlemen.



jdasta said:


> Love the jacket, but what are you thinking with the shirt and the tie. Think simpler, like a solid grenadine tie with a fine strip shirt. The tie is a throwback from the 80s.





Jovan said:


> He's thinking that he makes it work. Paisley ties are difficult to pull off right, but I see nothing necessarily '80s about them. Go back to the original post by upr_crust. The whole ensemble including the trousers and shoes are quite harmonious.


The tie IS vintage - one of my late husband's, but I cannot imagine wearing a patterned shirt with the large-scale houndstooth check in multiple colors, even with a solid grenadine (which I don't own). I stand by my choice of accessories.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> I think it's the picture. I'm not that wide in person. Though I do have fairly broad shoulders for a short guy so anything with even the hint of having padded shoulders make me look like '80s guy. I bought this because padding is extremely minimal.


Right, but the jacket you're wearing today makes your chest look rather blocky.

Soft shoulders are good, but I'd rather compromise on shoulders than on the overall silhouette -- though I say that as somebody who has a lot of leeway in terms of what kind of shoulder expression my jackets have.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The tie IS vintage - one of my late husband's, but I cannot imagine wearing a patterned shirt with the large-scale houndstooth check in multiple colors, even with a solid grenadine (which I don't own).


upr_crust raises a good point here, and that is that a man of style occasionally feels compelled to wear something that is not stylish - for reasons of his own, often sentimental ones. I've mentioned elsewhere on this forum a tie bought for me by my daughter that contains wild animals in a green and tan print on a silk tie that nonetheless feels a lot like polyester. It was the first thing she ever bought for me that she chose herself when she was quite young, 20+ years ago. I still wear it now and again, and hang what anyone else thinks about it, I love having it on.

That having been said, upr_crust has no need to explain the tie he paired with that exquisite jacket. It just plain works, and it's plenty stylish.


----------



## MaxBuck

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Tie & Cufflinks: Burberry
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: Banana Republic
> Watch: Kenneth Cole


crocto, please don't think me harsh, but I think you'd be well-advised to not wear that tie again. Its pattern makes you appear to be a walking billboard, advertising its manufacturer. The cufflinks are at least so small as to be less conspicuous.

I'm uneasy enough on the golf course seeing a cap with the name of an equipment manufacturer, but in business dress I find logos and other similar obvious evidence of my clothing's maker to be in poor taste. Maybe I'm too sensitive about this stuff, but I don't think I'm alone in this prejudice.


----------



## Jovan

^ Good point.


----------



## Tilton

I wouldn't wear the tie, but I do wear a Burberry scarf sometimes. I don't think the Burberry check pattern is anymore of a walking billboard than a Barbour coat or any Hermes or Ferragamo tie - can all be spotted from a mile away if you're into that sort of thing yourself. To the uninitiated, it is just a design. Of course, this can be taken too far and I'm too lazy to look up pictures of chavs in Burberry jumpsuits, but you get the idea.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, on second thought you also have a point. Is it bad for all the Trads to be wearing BB#1? After all, like the Burberry plaid it is often duplicated.

But looking at it from the aesthetics alone, it's a tie I'd pair with a casual outfit,not a suit.


----------



## RogerP

Trying to improve on the first attempt with the three-piece grey flannel. The first time around, the issues seemed to be: 1) fit of the vest, puffing up too much through the lapels of the jacket; 2) bold button-down check shirt that was too casual-looking for the suit, and 3) no pocket square.

Okay - I was a bit surprised by the fit of the vest because I hadn't noticed it at all when I tried on the suit post-alteration. Then I remembered that the adjustment strap on the back of the vest had been left completely open at the time. Turns out I had it cinched in too tight, and just loosened it to a neutral position and the vest fit much better. It's still a rolled lapel, so it will still present more prominently than a flat vest, but it isn't buckling anymore.

Tie is the same.

Shirt is still on he bold side (I cannot bring myself to wear a solid shirt with this oh-so-solid suit) but a stripe here instead of a check.

PS added.

*BEFORE:

AFTER:
*


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ Looking great, Roger.

Now, today's conundrum is, "What to wear to jury duty?", or, more specifically, "What to wear so as not to be chosen for a jury?". I am unsure whether my attire today will have any effect on the lawyers on both sides of cases at 100 Centre St., but at least it makes me feel comfortable.

Suit, cufflinks & tie - BB
Shirt - Lewin
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## drlivingston

I usually don't comment on your efforts, Roger... However, that has got to be one of the finest tie dimples that I have ever seen. Overall, it is a very nice combo. I can go toe to toe with you on ties; but when it comes to shoes... you make my collection look like Wal-Mart cast offs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ Looking great, Roger.
> 
> Now, today's conundrum is, "What to wear to jury duty?", or, more specifically, "What to wear so as not to be chosen for a jury?". I am unsure whether my attire today will have any effect on the lawyers on both sides of cases at 100 Centre St., but at least it makes me feel comfortable.


Thanks crusty. I hate to break it to you, but that dignified, elegant ensemble screams "safe juror pick". Next time go for the bat-$#!^ crazy look. :icon_smile_big: Or else identify your profession as "teacher".



drlivingston said:


> I usually don't comment on your efforts, Roger... However, that has got to be one of the finest tie dimples that I have ever seen. Overall, it is a very nice combo. I can go toe to toe with you on ties; but when it comes to shoes... you make my collection look like Wal-Mart cast offs. :icon_smile_big:


Thank you sir. That particular tie takes a terrific dimple almost by itself.


----------



## upr_crust

Day Two of jury duty. Insofar as yesterday's ensemble made me look like "safe juror pick", today's attire, I hope will simply look like "better dressed than the defense attorney, the prosecutor, or the judge". We shall see - as it was, the only people who saw my attire yesterday were the other jurors in the jury pool, and the jury room clerks.

Suit & shirt - BBGF
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## RogerP

It would be a rare courtroom indeed where that outfit wouldn't easily stand above those of prosecutor, defense and judge.


----------



## Fading Fast

[/QUOTE]

Roger, fantastic combination, the shirt, tie, suit look right out of a classic fashion shoot. Nicely done. For future wears, you might also want to try a wool or cashmere tie to go with the flannel suit as I have found the two heavy textures compliment each other nicely. That said, what you did just looks great.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Michael Kors


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Roger, fantastic combination, the shirt, tie, suit look right out of a classic fashion shoot. Nicely done. For future wears, you might also want to try a wool or cashmere tie to go with the flannel suit as I have found the two heavy textures compliment each other nicely. That said, what you did just looks great.


Thanks very much - and I agree that a wool or cashmere tie would work really well here.

crocto - I like the colours here, but one of the rules I try to follow when using two or more of the same pattern is to vary the size of pattern in question. Big checks with small, wide stripes with narrow, etc. Here, the width of the stripe as between suit and tie are so close that, for me, they create visal disharmony. A wider repp stripe would have been a better choice for the tie, IMO.


----------



## LawSuits

Crusty- Do let us know if you get picked. Most lawyers have certain guidelines they follow in picking jurors - contrary to common beliefs, a lawyer usually wants smart jurors, and usually they want one juror who will easily be identified as the leader of the jury. Your attire is going to mark you as accomplished, and by implication, smart - and it will also mark you as a potential leader of a jury. I will be very curious to hear if you get selected!


----------



## MaxBuck

Fading Fast said:


> Roger, fantastic combination, the shirt, tie, suit look right out of a classic fashion shoot. Nicely done. For future wears, you might also want to try a wool or cashmere tie to go with the flannel suit as I have found the two heavy textures compliment each other nicely. That said, what you did just looks great.


Not a criticism by any means, but I wouldn't care for a woolen tie with Roger's suit. Just too weighty a look for my taste. I much prefer the choice he actually made.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> crocto - I like the colours here, but one of the rules I try to follow when using two or more of the same pattern is to vary the size of pattern in question. Big checks with small, wide stripes with narrow, etc. Here, the width of the stripe as between suit and tie are so close that, for me, they create visal disharmony. A wider repp stripe would have been a better choice for the tie, IMO.


Thanks Roger. You know looking at the pictures I can see how it looks like a stripe but in person it's really not! It's hard to describe it's almost like a mesh. Or a very small houndstooth. Anyway, I see your point!


----------



## RogerP

In the absence of a dedicated shoe thread, and not wanting to start a new thread just for this topic, I'll add this in here.

I've long been a fan of TheShoeSnobBlog. Some very solid information, and endless supply of eye candy, and a well spoken gentleman whose unbridled enthusiasm for shoes makes me feel rather normal. So I was particularly tickled to see one of my own pair of Vass shoes headlining today's blog entry:

https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2013/10/red-brogues-by-vass.html

Of course, now that these shoes are famous, I won't be able to wear them at all. :biggrin:


----------



## stcolumba

Going out, tonight...


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> Of course, now that these shoes are famous, I won't be able to wear them at all. :biggrin:


I couldn't agree more!! I, as a friend, have zero desire to see you suffer such humiliation. In the spirit of unbridled magnanimity, I will accept the shoes and save you the burden of further mental anguish. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, yeah, I know. Nothing interesting about my outfit compared to everyone else's. Same old white shirt and charcoal suit combo.

Job fair today. "Dress to impress" was the recommendation on their website. I was one of two people who wore a suit. Surprisingly, no denim in sight though.


----------



## Anthony Charton

The socks are a nice touch. And, sometimes, less is more. I feel that was a solid outfit for a job fair.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not quite smart casual -- possibly "dumb casual."


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> It would be a rare courtroom indeed where that outfit wouldn't easily stand above those of prosecutor, defense and judge.


Today was no exception. BTW, major congrats on having your Vass featured on shoesnob's blog. As it happens, yesterday, during the midday lunch break from court, I was able to walk to Epaulet on Orchard St., and looked over their selection of Vass (and Carmina - thought of you when I saw a pair of navy blue shell cordovan double monks - very lovely, but after my indulgences at Paul Stuart this month, I need pace myself - and I'll be in London and Florence next month).



LawSuits said:


> Crusty- Do let us know if you get picked. Most lawyers have certain guidelines they follow in picking jurors - contrary to common beliefs, a lawyer usually wants smart jurors, and usually they want one juror who will easily be identified as the leader of the jury. Your attire is going to mark you as accomplished, and by implication, smart - and it will also mark you as a potential leader of a jury. I will be very curious to hear if you get selected!


I was not selected for the one jury for which I attended the voir dire. The jury selection was small - 20 potential jurors for eight seats -and I was released from service after having been excluded from the trial. So far, my luck had held out in these matters.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> The socks are a nice touch. And, sometimes, less is more. I feel that was a solid outfit for a job fair.


Thanks.


----------



## RogerP

crusty - thanks - I was almost absurdly tickled by the Blog entry. How did you like the Carminas and Vass that you looked over? If you were being less fiscally responsible, which pair would you have taken home? I envy your upcoming trip. I will be tramping through the bush shooting Pheasant next month. Just not quite the same, somehow.

Jovan - very smart job fair outfit, and like AC, I dig the socks.

Y-Repp - I like the jacket and shirt and pocket square, but I'm not feeling the jeans. Unfinished turned-up cuffs takes the jeans to far down the casual road for me. Lots of cuff showing from your right sleeve as well.


----------



## drlivingston

I like the outfit, Youthful Repp... By the way, you should break the other arm off of the statue. You could call it Jockey de Milo.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Roger. Figured I could get away with it since the argyle pattern would hardly be seen and just look like black socks while walking around. The repp tie, watch strap, and argyles are my way of um, tradding it up a bit? I don't know. Something like that.

I thought your flannel suit was light taupe at first. Your tie also looks purple in the two other photos. Maybe try reducing the red tint in a photo editing program? I do like this shirt and tie combination much better than the last one.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP: Thank you. The shirt is new, and I hope it shrinks up over the next few washings. The cuff on the jeans does dress them down quite a bit, but I like it -- and my approach lately has been that jeans are already so casual that they're a little incoherent with a jacket.

drlivingston: Thanks. I think our mascot will have to lose his arm naturally -- to rush the process would be akin to buying distressed jeans. :icon_viking:

Jovan: Very professional -- though I'm just enough of a stick-in-the-mud to eschew argyle socks with suits, yours are perfectly coordinated.


----------



## Jovan

You, a stick in the mud? Hardly. You're the only guy here besides me who wears jeans with sport coats! Thanks though. I rather enjoyed being the only person in the room who knew the red diamonds coordinated with the red stripes in my tie.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> I thought your flannel suit was light taupe at first. Your tie also looks purple in the two other photos. Maybe try reducing the red tint in a photo editing program? I do like this shirt and tie combination much better than the last one.


You are assuming the words "red tint" and "photo editing program" have any meaning to me at all. :biggrin: One of the thing I liked about the outdoor shots I was able to do when dropping my daughter to summer camp is that the colours were much more true.

stcolumba - I am digging that tie a whole bunch.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - thanks - I was almost absurdly tickled by the Blog entry. How did you like the Carminas and Vass that you looked over? If you were being less fiscally responsible, which pair would you have taken home? I envy your upcoming trip. I will be tramping through the bush shooting Pheasant next month. Just not quite the same, somehow.


Epaulet's selection of Carmina and Vass is, for such a small store, fairly extensive, and they've a lot of boots relative to the number of shoes shown. Had I just won Lotto, I believe that the navy shell cordovan double monks would have come home with me, though storage for shoes is becoming a major problem now as well.

Enjoy shooting pheasants - the closest that I will get to wild game will be on a plate in Rules, in London, if we happen to eat there.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to the office, after my slight brush with the criminal justice system.

Suit - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Crusty, I'm looking for my first serious serious pair of brown shoes. The advice given elsewhere to people in this situation is to go for the darkest possible shoe, darker than milk chocolate. Yet the lighter brown of the shoes you're wearing show the beauty of the leather more effectively, and are arguably lighter than the suit (the shoes may also be picking up the flash of the camera). I don't care what the rule is, I'm just trying to figure out why you look impeccable ("faultless; flawless; irreproachable: _impeccable manner")_, and what I could learn from the above.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The other forum's Friday Challenge is to dress like a sartorial hero -- I went for Edward Fox in _The Day of the Jackal_.


















SlideGuitarist: Upr's shoes look great with that suit because it's such a casual suit. With a navy suit, or a dark gray, those shoes would be too light.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> Crusty, I'm looking for my first serious serious pair of brown shoes. The advice given elsewhere to people in this situation is to go for the darkest possible shoe, darker than milk chocolate. Yet the lighter brown of the shoes you're wearing show the beauty of the leather more effectively, and are arguably lighter than the suit (the shoes may also be picking up the flash of the camera). I don't care what the rule is, I'm just trying to figure out why you look impeccable ("faultless; flawless; irreproachable: _impeccable manner")_, and what I could learn from the above.


The advice that you've been given as to buying a darker brown pair of shoes for your first pair is fine advice, assuming that you'd be wearing them with darker grey or navy trousers or suit. The shoes posted today are about as light as any I own, but I have a shoe closet full of much darker brown shoes, so I am allowed license to own lighter brown shoes as well.

Were you to be wearing only tan or olive suits (as one does in summer), owning lighter brown shoes might make more sense, but Reston, VA, isn't all that far south that you would need to adjust your color scheme to perpetual summer colors.

Today's shoes ARE lighter than the darkest tones in today's suit, and it was something of an experiment for me to wear them with today's suit, but at least in your eyes, the experiment worked. The suit's bold pattern make it seem a bit more casual, which lends itself to being worn with lighter brown shoes. The shoes themselves are also quite well-made (the salesman implied strongly that Crockett & Jones had made them for Paul Stuart).

Thank you for the compliment, in any case. I hope that my comments are of use to you, as you look and learn.


----------



## Jovan

IMO, it's all about the formality level or shade of colour the suit is relative to the shade of brown. Tan shoes, to me, jump out and distract with a dark navy or charcoal city suit. The same shoes paired with a khaki summer suit, on the other hand, would look perfectly at home.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks to all for the explanations! As it's already quite chilly here in the DC area, darker shoes are definitely what I'll need over the next 6 months or so (perhaps even with orange corduroys).


----------



## upr_crust

It's beginning to feel like winter outside - time for more insulation.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

That outfit is a pleasure to view, Crusty. You make JAB look good! I particularly love the braces.


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> That outfit is a pleasure to view, Crusty. You make JAB look good! I particularly love the braces.


UPR, agreed, excellent outfit (great boots) and you do make the clothes look better. Yesterday, it occurred to me that you don't wear any (at least from my memory) Ralph Lauren suits. I was wondering if there was a reason for this?


----------



## RogerP

That scarf... that pocket square..... love em!

crusty, I think the navy double monks will make a terrific addition for you when the time is right.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> That outfit is a pleasure to view, Crusty. You make JAB look good! I particularly love the braces.





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, agreed, excellent outfit (great boots) and you do make the clothes look better. Yesterday, it occurred to me that you don't wear any (at least from my memory) Ralph Lauren suits. I was wondering if there was a reason for this?





RogerP said:


> That scarf... that pocket square..... love em!
> 
> crusty, I think the navy double monks will make a terrific addition for you when the time is right.


Thank you, gentlemen. The topcoat was a "crime of opportunity" - my partner was in JAB a couple of years ago, looking for an overcoat, and I found today's topcoat at a price that I couldn't resist.

As for my lack of Ralph Lauren, it's a matter of proximity and price. When I could get Polo at discount, I wore Polo suits more often in the past, but I have long since slimmed down from the suits of those days (and the suits have long since been donated to charity). Ironically, I visited Ralph's store in Boston last weekend, and tried on an RLBL suit, which fit well enough to be dangerous.

As for the navy shell double monks - they'll be remembered when cash flow is more positive.


----------



## TsAr

Simply Beautiful and classic outfit upr crust....


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit simpler than Friday's rig with which to start the week . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - BB
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: The Tie Bar (with some modifications made by a co-worker)


----------



## Tilton

Is that to say your coworker somehow put the Psycho Bunny logo on your tie? :icon_scratch:


----------



## crocto

Tilton said:


> Is that to say your coworker somehow put the Psycho Bunny logo on your tie? :icon_scratch:


I had to google that and yeah apparently she did! I told her to do something "fun" and she came up with pirate rabbit.


----------



## RogerP

I like that shirt and tie combo very much, crusty.


----------



## RogerP

I don't post much weekend wear, but just so you all don't think I live in a suit :smile: this was from the weekend past:


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> I don't post much weekend wear, but just so you all don't think I live in a suit :smile: this was from the weekend past:


I feel as if you need one, or all, of the following to complete the look: horn rimmed glasses, a brandy, elbow patches.


----------



## TsAr

RogerP nice to see a different look.......


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. Crocto - I'd welcome all three of those elements. :smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Roger, I have come to realize that a suit is not necessary for you to look your best. The most expensive and exclusive clothing in the world is useless if you do not appear comfortable in it. You look right at home in casual attire. I am still wearing short-sleeve Polo shirts down here in Bama. However, when we get our one month of sweater weather, I am going to have to pull out my cardigans.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues cool here in NYC, and I continue to dress for it.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Bexley
Hat - Selentino
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


----------



## drlivingston

I love the Golden Fleece, Crusty. However, my eyes are riveted on that gorgeous Battistoni tie. Once again, I find myself craving a pair of those brogued whole-cuts.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I love the Golden Fleece, Crusty. However, my eyes are riveted on that gorgeous Battistoni tie. Once again, I find myself craving a pair of those brogued whole-cuts.


The Battistoni tie was purchased at one of the discounters (now the sole one left) with a store near my office, several years ago - haven't worn it in a while, thought that it would work with today's suit and shirt.

The Bexleys I bought in Paris in 2007, for the fact that they were the first wholecuts I had ever seen that were not stodgy-looking, and they were not expensive (I believe that, to this day, they are 129 euros). Bexley does have a website, and if you're daring, you can order them online.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> IMO, it's all about the formality level or shade of colour the suit is relative to the shade of brown. Tan shoes, to me, jump out and distract with a dark navy or charcoal city suit. The same shoes paired with a khaki summer suit, on the other hand, would look perfectly at home.


We all have our own perspectives on this. I personally like the look of lighter shoes (think AE's walnut) with navy suiting, as it adds a bit of visual interest that otherwise would be lacking. But doing this sort of thing kind of requires that you do it frequently.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Man, oh man, oh Manischewitz. What a great look. That fedora is the shiznit.


----------



## RogerP

drlivingston said:


> Roger, I have come to realize that a suit is not necessary for you to look your best. The most expensive and exclusive clothing in the world is useless if you do not appear comfortable in it. You look right at home in casual attire. I am still wearing short-sleeve Polo shirts down here in Bama. However, when we get our one month of sweater weather, I am going to have to pull out my cardigans.


Thanks drlivingston - much appreciated. If you'd like another month or two of winter weather, I'd be willing to work a trade. :smile:


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> Thanks drlivingston - much appreciated. If you'd like another month or two of winter weather, I'd be willing to work a trade. :smile:


I wouldn't mind having a longer season of cooler weather. It was in the low 80's today. People in our neighborhood are still using their swimming pools. It makes it hard to look at pictures of sweaters and overcoats. lol


----------



## Jovan

Second interview at J. Crew today. Decided this was the best time to wear a bow tie in a public setting if any.


----------



## Fatman

RogerP said:


> I don't post much weekend wear, but just so you all don't think I live in a suit :smile: this was from the weekend past:


A breath of fresh air from the stale world of jeans, sweatshirts and running shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Fatman.

Jovan - looking good - it's not every guy your age that can pull off a bow tie. Best of luck with the interview.

I was looking in the closet and discovered that I own two white dress shirts. Seemed like I should give one of them an outing.

Samulesohn suit, Robert Jones store brand shirt, Zegna tie, unknown linen PS, Cleverley shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ The Cleverleys are awesome, RogerP

Midweek, and a suit not navy, black or grey to liven the mix . . .

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & cufflinks - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Second interview at J. Crew today. Decided this was the best time to wear a bow tie in a public setting if any.


Jovan, great outfit, they could hire you to model their clothes. What position are you interviewing for? The best of luck - J.Crew would be lucky to get you.


----------



## drlivingston

Roger-Those Cleverleys are amazing! You do an incredible job keeping your footwear looking showroom pristine!

Crusty-I was hesitant in regards to your tie choice for today until I looked at your rig in its totality. The C&Js and the tie complement each other nicely. They provide a pleasing contrast to the rest of your outfit. My eyes are always drawn to the unique cuff button stance on the New and Lingwood suits. Beautiful!


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Thanks Fatman.
> 
> Jovan - looking good - it's not every guy your age that can pull off a bow tie. Best of luck with the interview.
> 
> I was looking in the closet and discovered that I own two white dress shirts. Seemed like I should give one of them an outing.
> 
> Samulesohn suit, Robert Jones store brand shirt, Zegna tie, unknown linen PS, Cleverley shoes.


Thanks, Roger. I figured making the rest somewhat casual would help. Bow ties do seem to be hip now, though. Love that suit. The shoes are cool and interesting in that they have red laces. I never thought about that actually working.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, great outfit, they could hire you to model their clothes. What position are you interviewing for? The best of luck - J.Crew would be lucky to get you.


Thanks. Just a regular sales position. I've been looking for full time work with no success yet sadly. It's pretty dry here.


----------



## Bohan

A suit should pretty much always be worn for a job interview. That may be especially important for interviews with a clothing company where attempts at your own style may be judged more. I see J. Crew sells bow ties, but they're all tied this way. Maybe they think that's the right way to tie it if you're wearing one these days.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, you'd be an awesome, passionate salesperson for them and as they got to know you, I have no doubt that you would move up in the organization quickly. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. The job market is tough almost everywhere. How do you think today's interview went?


----------



## Jovan

Bohan said:


> A suit should pretty much always be worn for a job interview. That may be especially important for interviews with a clothing company where attempts at your own style may be judged more. I see J. Crew sells bow ties, but they're all tied this way. Maybe they think that's the right way to tie it if you're wearing one these days.


That's a negative, sir. I'd be way overdressed. What do you mean by tied that way? I see nothing different from a regular bow knot.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, you'd be an awesome, passionate salesperson for them and as they got to know you, I have no doubt that you would move up in the organization quickly. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. The job market is tough almost everywhere. How do you think today's interview went?


We'll see! It seemed to go pretty well both times.


----------



## Bohan

OK, I see there are numerous types of bow ties - butterfly, bat wing, and pointed end (or diamond point), and the butterfly can be one-ended (maybe the others too). J. Crew's bow ties are pointed end. A search of bow tie images shows that isn't the most common bow tie but that should be what you wear to a J. Crew interview if you're wearing a bow tie.


----------



## Jovan

Bohan, I appreciate your concern but I had it well in hand. And I wasn't about to purchase a new one just for an interview.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents. Jovan, the laces are bit festive. I have considered swapping them out for black, but ended up telling myself "Nah, live a little."


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents. Jovan, the laces are bit festive. I have considered swapping them out for black, but ended up telling myself "Nah, live a little."


You're clearly a fine, disciplined man. Most of us elect something either fattening, alcoholic or divorce-inducing when we tell ourselves "Nah, live a little."


----------



## drlivingston

MaxBuck said:


> You're clearly a fine, disciplined man. Most of us elect something either fattening, alcoholic or divorce-inducing when we tell ourselves "Nah, live a little."


According to your reasoning... I hit the trifecta. :crazy:


----------



## drlivingston

Happy membership anniversary to Roger P.! I have thoroughly enjoyed your contributions to this forum and look forward to many more sartorial masterpieces in the future.


----------



## upr_crust

Tonight may the night of ghouls and goblins, but it's also an evening of members' preview of "Vermeer, Rembrandt and Hals: Masterpieces of Dutch Painting from the Mauritshuis" at the Frick, and it is for the Frick, rather than the ghouls and goblins, that I have dressed today.

Suit, tie, braces, boots - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Dr. L.

Crusty, my red laces pale in comparison with that braces / tie combo for "living a little". :cool2: I am crazy for that suit.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Tonight may the night of ghouls and goblins, but it's also an evening of members' preview of "Vermeer, Rembrandt and Hals: Masterpieces of Dutch Painting from the Mauritshuis" at the Frick, and it is for the Frick, rather than the ghouls and goblins, that I have dressed today.
> 
> Suit, tie, braces, boots - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Vintage watch chain


Very sharp Upr.

Claesz' memento mori still life 'Vanitas' is an utter delight, keep your eye out for it. Enjoy your evening. :icon_smile:


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, Crusty!! I envy your evening. I remember an art class in college where I did a comparative essay between Frans Hals and Mary Cassatt (specifically Hals' _Malle Babbe _and Cassatt's _Portrait of an Elderly Lady in a Bonnet_) It was titled: "Strokes of Genius: Harlem vs. Haarlem". God help me, I was a strange student.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty, my red laces pale in comparison with that braces / tie combo for "living a little". :cool2: I am crazy for that suit.


I can only wear the braces and the tie together with a waistcoat - otherwise, the clashing would not stop. As for the suit, I'm pretty crazy for it as well.



Shaver said:


> Very sharp Upr.
> 
> Claesz' memento mori still life 'Vanitas' is an utter delight, keep your eye out for it. Enjoy your evening. :icon_smile:


The Frick Collection has limited space to display art from outside of its own collection, so I will have to see if the Claesz "Vanitas" has made the cut, as it were. Thanks for the compliment, and the recommendation, in any case.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Very nice, Crusty!! I envy your evening. I remember an art class in college where I did a comparative essay between Frans Hals and Mary Cassatt (specifically Hals' _Malle Babbe _and Cassatt's _Portrait of an Elderly Lady in a Bonnet_) It was titled: "Strokes of Genius: Harlem vs. Haarlem". God help me, I was a strange student.


Your comparison of Hals and Cassatt must have been quite original, as formalistically and iconographically, the works are quite different (I don't know the Cassatt per se, but elderly rich 19th century American ladies would not like to be compared to crazy 17th century Dutch women).

The star of tonight's show is Vermeer's "Girl with a Pearl Earring", who apparently gets her own gallery, like the Mona Lisa (hey, they write a novel about you, then make a movie about you, you become a star . . .).


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Your comparison of Hals and Cassatt must have been quite original, as formalistically and iconographically, the works are quite different (I don't know the Cassatt per se, but elderly rich 19th century American ladies would not like to be compared to crazy 17th century Dutch women).
> 
> The star of tonight's show is Vermeer's "Girl with a Pearl Earring", who apparently gets her own gallery, like the Mona Lisa (hey, they write a novel about you, then make a movie about you, you become a star . . .).


The Mona Lisa and the Venus de Milo are the two most over-rated pieces of tat I have ever had the misfortune to clap my eyes on._ Especially _the Venus de Milo which is crudely fashioned ancient Greek garden furniture knock-off of the Aphrodite of Cnidus but with no artistic merit whatsoever.

Sorry for the Art critic interlude (n.b. moderators: crusty started it!). We now return you to your normal programming......


----------



## L-feld

RogerP said:


> Thanks Fatman.
> 
> Jovan - looking good - it's not every guy your age that can pull off a bow tie. Best of luck with the interview.
> 
> I was looking in the closet and discovered that I own two white dress shirts. Seemed like I should give one of them an outing.
> 
> Samulesohn suit, Robert Jones store brand shirt, Zegna tie, unknown linen PS, Cleverley shoes.


And a black cat with glowing eyes ready to pounce on the trick-or-treaters!

You should totally dress your cat up as Behemoth for Halloween! You cat does know how to tie a bow tie, right?


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Tonight may the night of ghouls and goblins, but it's also an evening of members' preview of "Vermeer, Rembrandt and Hals: Masterpieces of Dutch Painting from the Mauritshuis" at the Frick, and it is for the Frick, rather than the ghouls and goblins, that I have dressed today.


I'm envious; would rather spend an evening with Frans Hals than giving out Twix bars to preteens any time.

Really fine look as always, upr_crust. Have a great time at the Frick.


----------



## drlivingston

You will love it, Crusty. I was able to see the exhibition when it came through Atlanta this summer. Fascinating!


----------



## benjclark

Skulls emblematic. Butter soft Corbin jacket with an old old Stafford "athletic fit" OCBD in gray. I'm learning gray is a great color for an OCBD.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> I'm envious; would rather spend an evening with Frans Hals than giving out Twix bars to preteens any time.
> 
> Really fine look as always, upr_crust. Have a great time at the Frick.


I hope that the Frick will not be overrun with members, but certainly it will be less crowded than when the public will be allowed in. As for your preference for the Frick to handing out Twix bars to preteens in costume, I wholeheartedly agree, and thanks for the compliment.



drlivingston said:


> You will love it, Crusty. I was able to see the exhibition when it came through Atlanta this summer. Fascinating!


The show is supposed to be a smaller version of the show that traveled to SF and Atlanta, as the Frick has less gallery space for special exhibits than the Palace of the Legion of Honor (I assume - or the DeYoung) or the High. I am sure that the exhibit will prove that it's always best to come out of the right womb when attempting to assemble a world-class art collection.


----------



## MaxBuck

benjclark said:


> View attachment 9170
> 
> Skulls emblematic. Butter soft Corbin jacket with an old old Stafford "athletic fit" OCBD in gray. I'm learning gray is a great color for an OCBD.


I remember the days when JC Penney was a place where one could find wardrobe staples that a middle-class professional man could wear and feel good about his clothing. Too bad it's no longer the case. I remember purchasing fully acceptable Stafford blazers, OCBDs and one very fine trench coat (the last would compare favorably to anything available today at Brooks Brothers).


----------



## Reuben

MaxBuck said:


> I remember the days when JC Penney was a place where one could find wardrobe staples that a middle-class professional man could wear and feel good about his clothing. Too bad it's no longer the case. I remember purchasing fully acceptable Stafford blazers, OCBDs and one very fine trench coat (the last would compare favorably to anything available today at Brooks Brothers).


For some things, they still are. They've got two nice Harris tweed jackets for $150 each and their OCBD are a steal at $10-15.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohan

I think JC Penney's business model is to sell everything for a reasonable price all the time rather than have BS sales where prices are marked down from overpriced stuff. Something being marked down from the MSRP doesn't mean "sale" to me any more.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> For some things, they still are. They've got two nice Harris tweed jackets for $150 each and their OCBD are a steal at $10-15.


I have several of their Harris Tweeds laying around... I need to list them.


----------



## GWAlex

Crane Brothers MTM, Holland and Sherry super 110s.
Nicholas Jermyn Shirt
Nicholas Jermyn Tie
Nicholas Jermyn Pocket Square

What do you guys think? Need opinions, as I actually work at Nicholas Jermyn, so they expect a high level of dress haha.


----------



## Jovan

Quite dandyish with the paisley tie and single button jacket. I think the tie, shirt and pocket square work well together.

It might be the angle, but the button looks pretty high and there seems to be no buttonhole on the lapel. I also can't help but notice that the fusing is coming undone on the chest...

Where are your shoes, hm?


----------



## upr_crust

The Frick was excellent last night - Vermeer's "Girl with a Pearl Earring" looked as fresh as if it had been painted yesterday, and the rest of the paintings were superb as well, with a quite manageable crowd (and the Claesz "Vanitas" was there as well, Shaver).

This evening is a birthday dinner for my partner at Villard Michel Richard Gallery, in the New York Palace Hotel.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## MaxBuck

GWAlex said:


> View attachment 9178
> 
> 
> Crane Brothers MTM, Holland and Sherry super 110s.
> Nicholas Jermyn Shirt
> Nicholas Jermyn Tie
> Nicholas Jermyn Pocket Square
> 
> What do you guys think? Need opinions, as I actually work at Nicholas Jermyn, so they expect a high level of dress haha.


Very modern style, with the gapping jacket and oversize button. I bet the jacket bottom falls just below the sleeve cuff.

Fusing looks terrible, as noted by others (not your fault, obviously). And the pick stitching is garish.

As for what you yourself control (matching shirt, tie and PS), you've done excellent work IMO.


----------



## Odradek

*Crossed the line into costume*

Out for a walk with the kids, and ended up dressed like this.
The cap wasn't planned, but a light rain started as we parked, and I had it in the car. Think it pushed me over the line into costume. Got some odd looks anyway. The only man for miles around wearing tie.



















Photos by my 7 year old and 4 year old daughters. Hard to get them to even hold the SLR properly.

Beat up Herring Burgh boots, cheap M&S cords, thrifted Centaur waistcoat, Harvie & Hudson tattersall shirt and Harvie & Hudson tweed jacket, a Chistmas gift from my wife 2 years ago.
Tie by "El Ricos" / "Los Wigwam Weavers"

(BTW, I still can't upload photos to this forum from my computer. Used to be able to but not anymore. Had to load these to Styleforum, just to be able to then paste the links in here. Weird.)


----------



## Reuben

I don't know that'd I'd call it a costume, considering you seem pretty dang comfortable wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Odradek said:


> Out for a walk with the kids, and ended up dressed like this.
> The cap wasn't planned, but a light rain started as we parked, and I had it in the car. Think it pushed me over the line into costume. Got some odd looks anyway. The only man for miles around wearing tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by my 7 year old and 4 year old daughters. Hard to get them to even hold the SLR properly.
> 
> Beat up Herring Burgh boots, cheap M&S cords, thrifted Centaur waistcoat, Harvie & Hudson tattersall shirt and Harvie & Hudson tweed jacket, a Chistmas gift from my wife 2 years ago.
> Tie by "El Ricos" / "Los Wigwam Weavers"
> 
> (BTW, I still can't upload photos to this forum from my computer. Used to be able to but not anymore. Had to load these to Styleforum, just to be able to then paste the links in here. Weird.)


Remarkable! Good show Odradek. You appear as if you might be the owner of that country pile. :icon_smile:


----------



## TheoProf

Odradek, that is, indeed, a excellent effort. The hat looks great, and the jacket is fantastic! Well done.


----------



## catside

Come on, costume? That is how I go to work. Executed much better than this old prof, though.


----------



## RogerP

Odradek said:


>


This right here is where I stand up and applaud a contrasting vest.


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> This right here is where I stand up and applaud a contrasting vest.


^^x 2!! "Costume"--my arse! That is a brilliant effort!


----------



## VaBeach

Very nice, very nice indeed. BB needs to get their hands on these photos.


----------



## TsAr

Beautiful jacket Odradek......pictures are also well taken infact they are great pics with a good bokeh...


----------



## MaxBuck

Great look, Odradek.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has turned from unseasonably warm to unseasonably cool, giving me the perfect excuse to try out some wintry looks today. Note that my choice of shirt failed to take into account the fact that said shirt has button cuffs, not double cuffs, hence the cufflinks chosen to wear have gone unworn. Oops - oh, well . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Barney's
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, Crusty. I have that tie and love it (one of the few that I don't ever list for sale). The Harris shoes are immaculate! I love the ornate aglets on the laces.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Sweater: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> Very nice, Crusty. I have that tie and love it (one of the few that I don't ever list for sale). The Harris shoes are immaculate! I love the ornate aglets on the laces.


I have it too - it has great heft to it. A timeless, classic look, but it also just feels great, especially on a cold day like this.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Odradek said:


> Out for a walk with the kids, and ended up dressed like this.
> The cap wasn't planned, but a light rain started as we parked, and I had it in the car. Think it pushed me over the line into costume. Got some odd looks anyway. The only man for miles around wearing tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by my 7 year old and 4 year old daughters. Hard to get them to even hold the SLR properly.
> 
> Beat up Herring Burgh boots, cheap M&S cords, thrifted Centaur waistcoat, Harvie & Hudson tattersall shirt and Harvie & Hudson tweed jacket, a Chistmas gift from my wife 2 years ago.
> Tie by "El Ricos" / "Los Wigwam Weavers"
> 
> (BTW, I still can't upload photos to this forum from my computer. Used to be able to but not anymore. Had to load these to Styleforum, just to be able to then paste the links in here. Weird.)


Splendid outfit for the season... but who are those people on your lawn?

Here's the info on posting pictures.


----------



## upr_crust

Not quite as cold here in NYC as yesterday, but still worthy of some extra insulation, at least in the morning.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Coat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf & cap - BB


----------



## RogerP

Very nice crusty. You are reminding me that I need more solid ties in my wardrobe.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## sskim3

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
> PS: Black Brown 1826


those are some kick ass cuff links buddy. love it


----------



## crocto

sskim3 said:


> those are some kick ass cuff links buddy. love it


Thanks. They are kind of flashy I guess and probably not completely appropriate for a normal office but I'm in education so they're fine.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is a bit milder in NYC, so I've decided to go with a three-piece suit and a hat, but no overcoat or scarf. I've also opted for tassel loafers, which will upset the purists around here, but without controversy of some sort, there is no life.

Suit & shoes - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## drlivingston

Looking good, Sir Crust... I will go ahead of you and run interference for you. The purists may start lobbing tomatos (or at least scathing comments) at you. lol I actually like the BB loafers. Now, if they had a kiltie with the tassels, you would be on your own.:biggrin2:


----------



## sskim3

Crusty you always look so sharp and I am loving the 3 piece suit.







Todays suit is the reason why I actually joined this forum. I got a Ted Baker suit not knowing the quality or if I got a bargain. Nonetheless, with minor tailoring, the fit is very nice and it was a beginning to a brand new world. 

Outfit:
Charcoal Ted Baker suit
Banana Republic Salmon Shirt
Paul Smith Tie
Allen Edmonds La Salle
JCrew Socks for some color

Update:
Take two on the tie... Hope its a vast improvement and meets up to AAAC standards:
Before - 


After -


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: JAB


----------



## crocto

sskim3 said:


> Crusty you always look so sharp and I am loving the 3 piece suit.
> 
> Todays suit is the reason why I actually joined this forum. I got a Ted Baker suit not knowing the quality or if I got a bargain. Nonetheless, with minor tailoring, the fit is very nice and it was a beginning to a brand new world.
> 
> Outfit:
> Charcoal Ted Baker suit
> Banana Republic Salmon Shirt
> Paul Smith Tie
> Allen Edmonds La Salle
> JCrew Socks for some color
> 
> Update:
> Take two on the tie... Hope its a vast improvement and meets up to AAAC standards:
> Before -
> 
> After -


Your 2nd try looks very good. I should myself an extra few minutes because I always mess up with my first attempt. I like the combination of charcoal and pink.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The weather is a bit milder in NYC, so I've decided to go with a three-piece suit and a hat, but no overcoat or scarf. I've also opted for tassel loafers, which will upset the purists around here, but without controversy of some sort, there is no life.


Not sure how anyone got the idea that shoes without laces were inappropriate to wear with suits, but you've proven that "rule" to be silly. Great look, upr_crust. I particularly like your selection of hats.

Crocto, the sport coat you're wearing caps off a particularly good look for you IMO. Is it a corduroy cut on the bias? Looks like it from the photo but can't quite tell for sure.


----------



## sskim3

crocto said:


> Your 2nd try looks very good. I should myself an extra few minutes because I always mess up with my first attempt. I like the combination of charcoal and pink.


Thanks! The tie is thicker than my usual slimmer ties so had to adjust a bit for thicker material. I am digging your outfit as well. Man, I wish I could wear khakis to the office. It would open up even more clothing combinations.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Looking good, Sir Crust... I will go ahead of you and run interference for you. The purists may start lobbing tomatos (or at least scathing comments) at you. lol I actually like the BB loafers. Now, if they had a kiltie with the tassels, you would be on your own.:biggrin2:


I have had wing-tip kiltie tassel loafers in the past, but they have been "de-accessioned" from the wardrobe at present.



sskim3 said:


> Crusty you always look so sharp and I am loving the 3 piece suit.


Thank you, young man. You'll be seeing more of them with the advent of winter - I currently have eight three-piece suits.

A piece of advice for you - a shirt that strong a shade of pink is a challenge to match with a tie. If you have one, try a darker blue tie with the shirt and suit - the best way to balance off a strong color is with an equally strong color, and I think that the tie that you chose for today's outfit is a bit too light. But that's my personal opinion.



MaxBuck said:


> Not sure how anyone got the idea that shoes without laces were inappropriate to wear with suits, but you've proven that "rule" to be silly. Great look, upr_crust. I particularly like your selection of hats.


When I put the whole thing together this morning, I was struck with how "retro" the entire outfit looked - shades of "Mad Men" (with different proportions of suiting, and stronger colors). Glad that you approve, in any case.


----------



## Kingstonian

Odradek said:


> Out for a walk with the kids, and ended up dressed like this.
> The cap wasn't planned, but a light rain started as we parked, and I had it in the car. Think it pushed me over the line into costume. Got some odd looks anyway. The only man for miles around wearing tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by my 7 year old and 4 year old daughters. Hard to get them to even hold the SLR properly.


Photos are fine. Focus is good. Saw a chap dressed like that yesterday-retired, old school. Still not costume on a younger man.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> I have had wing-tip kiltie tassel loafers in the past, but they have been "de-accessioned" from the wardrobe at present.


Excellent use of a library/archival term! +2.



sskim3 said:


> Thanks! The tie is thicker than my usual slimmer ties so had to adjust a bit for thicker material. I am digging your outfit as well. Man, I wish I could wear khakis to the office. It would open up even more clothing combinations.


Khaki pants dominate the massive "suburban office park" demographic here in NJ.



MaxBuck said:


> Crocto, the sport coat you're wearing caps off a particularly good look for you IMO. Is it a corduroy cut on the bias? Looks like it from the photo but can't quite tell for sure.


Wow you hit it on the head! In the past I've had trouble describing it but yeah that's exactly what it is a very slim corduroy cut diagonally.

And thanks for all the comments.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I am fan of tassel loafers. In fact I have three pair of vintage, and another more modern from a well known brand out of Bngland.


drlivingston said:


> Looking good, Sir Crust... I will go ahead of you and run interference for you. The purists may start lobbing tomatos (or at least scathing comments) at you. lol I actually like the BB loafers. Now, if they had a kiltie with the tassels, you would be on your own.:biggrin2:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Crocto, I have the same J. Crew socks, so lots of love, but you could introduce some bold color on darker socks (thus following the letter of the law concerning darker socks) by going wool (at twice the price, admittedly), e.g. https://www.joyofsocks.com/bresciani-black-and-purple-diamond-wool-socks-mens/. I like looking at the socks at , though I may not buy any until after my company's IPO.


----------



## Jovan

sskim3 said:


> Thanks! The tie is thicker than my usual slimmer ties so had to adjust a bit for thicker material. I am digging your outfit as well. Man, I wish I could wear khakis to the office. It would open up even more clothing combinations.


Curious, why can't you?


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC is milder still, though with a chance of midday rain. Keeping with this week's theme of blue shirts (with or without stripes) and three-piece suits, today's attire.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
PS - PRL
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## drlivingston

Great look, Sir Crust! I love the broguing on the monks. Many times, I find that your accessories tend to fascinate me. Your cufflinks are understated yet play very well with your Tyrwhitt tie and ring. Your timepiece, compass, and chain elevate the already classic look to a certain level of timelessness. Good show!


----------



## crocto

Might rain today. Good time to use my new car coat.

Coat: Brooks Brothers
Suit, Shirt, & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## sskim3

crocto said:


> Might rain today. Good time to use my new car coat.
> 
> Coat: Brooks Brothers
> Suit, Shirt, & Tie: Black Brown 1826


I like the coat man! Unfortunately the weather felt a little too warm for a jacket this morning. Today's outfit:

HSM Blazer
Bloomingdales white with pink striped shirt
Penguin tie
JAB pocket square

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

My one suggestion, sskim3, would be to lower your tie bar. It's a little high. Personally, I like to wear my ties free of tie bars. Other than that, I like the look.


----------



## benjclark

Nice colors and combos sskim3! Agreed about the tie bar -- I've noticed it more on TV too, guys in scripted shows wearing them way high.


----------



## Shaver

williamsonb2 said:


> My one suggestion, sskim3, would be to lower your tie bar. It's a little high. Personally, I like to wear my ties free of tie bars. Other than that, I like the look.


Allow me to pleasantly disagree, the positioning is fine. However the joy of a tie bar is it's ability to keep the proud arch of a tie - you need to rectify that sskim3. This is the effect you require:









Or as modelled by this handsome dog (whoever he may be)


----------



## sskim3

Shaver said:


> Allow me to pleasantly disagree, the positioning is fine. However the joy of a tie bar is it's ability to keep the proud arch of a tie - you need to rectify that sskim3. This is the effect you require:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or as modelled by this handsome dog (whoever he may be)


Oh man! Duly noted, Shaver! I almost spit water at my screen reading this. Like others have mentioned, I copied the tie bar from what I saw on TV and didn't want the tie swaying back and forth throughout the day. BTW - I think that's the biggest smile I've seen from you yet!


----------



## RogerP

Lookin' sharp, Shaver!


----------



## loarbmhs

And while you're at it, there should be no apostrophe in "its ability to keep the proud arch"--only use "it's" as the conjunction of "it" and "is."



Shaver said:


> Allow me to pleasantly disagree, the positioning is fine. However the joy of a tie bar is it's ability to keep the proud arch of a tie - you need to rectify that sskim3. This is the effect you require:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or as modelled by this handsome dog (whoever he may be)


----------



## Shaver

loarbmhs said:


> And while you're at it, there should be no apostrophe in "its ability to keep the proud arch"--only use "it's" as the conjunction of "it" and "is."


How those long winter evenings must fly by in your house.


----------



## drlivingston

Shaver said:


> How those long winter evenings must fly by in your house.


LMAO! :icon_smile_big: I was waiting for a response... and Shaver never disappoints!


----------



## loarbmhs

I guess I just find it curious how someone who could agonize over a detail like the precise angle of his tie knot would be so slap dash and defensive about his grammar. And lest Shaver think I'm being inordinately picky, I suggest he try misspelling words in his resume, job proposal, journal article or court brief and see what kind of response he gets.



drlivingston said:


> LMAO! :icon_smile_big: I was waiting for a response... and Shaver never disappoints!


----------



## Shaver

loarbmhs said:


> I guess I just find it curious how someone who could agonize over a detail like the precise angle of his tie knot would be so slap dash and defensive about his grammar. And lest Shaver think I'm being inordinately picky, I suggest he try misspelling words in his resume, job proposal, journal article or court brief and see what kind of response he gets.


I am deeply moved by your concern.

The next time I must complete a resume, job proposal, journal article or court brief you will, of course, proof-read them for me?


----------



## crocto

Punctuation is for the editors.


----------



## Anthony Charton

crocto said:


> Punctuation is for the editors.


Actually, and if I may, I'd say it's for anyone who writes. Flawed punctuation is one of the main reasons for misconstrued meanings in written texts.

But since this is somewhat beside the point on a clothing forum (though we all do communicate in writ): I'm with Shaver on the tie bar and the arch. (Well done on the outfit- I never wear red with purple above the waist, but you make it work. Good break, great drape, and, great shoes. Loakes ?)

skim: I echo the comments- my only suggestion other than tie arch would be to dimple that tie.

Crocto: it's on the good side of patterned, ie not cluttered. Your instincts to use patterns of different scopes didn't mislead you. (If I may refer to your penultimate outfit, for contrast, that I do find cluttered: a bold shirt with a bold tie seldom leaves room for the outfit to breathe, as it were. Your latest submission works much better.)


----------



## TheoProf

Shaver said:


> Allow me to pleasantly disagree, the positioning is fine. However the joy of a tie bar is it's ability to keep the proud arch of a tie - you need to rectify that sskim3. This is the effect you require:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or as modelled by this handsome dog (whoever he may be)


Shaver, this is good to know. It seems, though, that many American television shows from the 60s featured the tie bar worn lower on the tie. Could that be an American thing or is it just an outlier (like Dick Van **** tucking his tie into his pants)? The added benefit of arching the tie is excellent. I might need to start wearing one.


----------



## ItalianGent

Nice "Grammar Nazi" graphic. Tasteful.


----------



## tocqueville

Stick to clothing, peeps!


----------



## loarbmhs

I know you wrote your question with tongue firmly in cheek, but yes, I would be happy-with absolutely no sarcasm or irony intended-to do that proof reading for you. Now, may I suggest that we declare a truce and get back to the important things, like debating the merits of belts versus braces?



Shaver said:


> I am deeply moved by your concern.
> 
> The next time I must complete a resume, job proposal, journal article or court brief you will, of course, proof-read them for me?


----------



## Jovan

sskim3 said:


> I like the coat man! Unfortunately the weather felt a little too warm for a jacket this morning. Today's outfit:
> 
> HSM Blazer
> Bloomingdales white with pink striped shirt
> Penguin tie
> JAB pocket square
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Ah, I take it you can't wear khakis due to your job requiring a suit then. Besides the tie knot and tie bar positioning though, I'd avoid wearing a plaid tie with a plaid suit myself.



sskim3 said:


> Oh man! Duly noted, Shaver! I almost spit water at my screen reading this. Like others have mentioned, I copied the tie bar from what I saw on TV and didn't want the tie swaying back and forth throughout the day. BTW - I think that's the biggest smile I've seen from you yet!





williamsonb2 said:


> Shaver, this is good to know. It seems, though, that many American television shows from the 60s featured the tie bar worn lower on the tie. Could that be an American thing or is it just an outlier (like Dick Van **** tucking his tie into his pants)? The added benefit of arching the tie is excellent. I might need to start wearing one.


IMO, wearing the tie bar about midway down your shirt is fine, actually superior as it allows it to better serve the intended function. That is, not getting in the way when you bend down or eat. Wearing one high up, to me, looks affected. As if you really want someone to notice you're wearing it. There's nothing wrong with having just a little peek of it showing between the lapels of a jacket. In fact, style wise I find that preferable.


----------



## tocqueville

I think the plaid on plaid works. It helps that the pattern on the shirt is muted, and the pocket square is plain. Anything more would push the outfit over the tipping point. As it is, nicely done.


----------



## Shaver

williamsonb2 said:


> Shaver, this is good to know. It seems, though, that many American television shows from the 60s featured the tie bar worn lower on the tie. Could that be an American thing or is it just an outlier (like Dick Van **** tucking his tie into his pants)? The added benefit of arching the tie is excellent. I might need to start wearing one.


I suppose that different men require different functions from their tie bar. When worn lower down the tie one presumes this is to prevent flapping, although my ever buttoned jacket will achieve this effect. My requirement is for the tie arch be maintained, but also (as Jovan advises) a little flash of tie bar nestled deep within the 'v' of one's jacket lapel closure is a not unpleasant effect.


----------



## Shaver

loarbmhs said:


> I know you wrote your question with tongue firmly in cheek, but yes, I would be happy-with absolutely no sarcasm or irony intended-to do that proof reading for you. Now, may I suggest that we declare a truce and get back to the important things, like debating the merits of belts versus braces?


Done.

Now: belts/braces - which side are you on?


----------



## sskim3

Shaver said:


> Done.
> 
> Now: belts/braces - which side are you on?


Unfortunately, belts. Braces require a whole new revamp in wardrobe for me. 

And the job allows for dress trousers but no jeans and khakis. So I tend to do suits or sports coat with trousers. But today I tend the rules with corduroy pants just because its gonna be a quiet friday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

sskim3 said:


> Unfortunately, belts. Braces require a whole new revamp in wardrobe for me.
> 
> And the job allows for dress trousers but no jeans and khakis. So I tend to do suits or sports coat with trousers. But today I tend the rules with corduroy pants just because its gonna be a quiet friday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Then we agree. :icon_smile:

There are some traditions which, whilst perfectly correct, I consider to be outmoded. This is merely a personal choice - quite simply, I prefer the look of a belt.


----------



## drlivingston

However, if you are going to be a braces guy... remove the vestigial belt loops from your pants. It makes for a much neater appearance. :icon_smile:


----------



## crocto

The only people that require suspenders/braces are those who are not fancy big city lawyers.


----------



## Fatman

Shaver said:


> I am deeply moved by your concern.
> 
> The next time I must complete a resume, job proposal, journal article or court brief you will, of course, proof-read them for me?


I write good and can help you.


----------



## RogerP

^^^^ :cool2: :biggrin:

Weekend wear:



Cardigan is a deep midnight blue - just looks black in the pics:





Shoes - Carmina blue suede Chukkas:


----------



## Odradek

RogerP said:


> Shoes - Carmina blue suede Chukkas:


Those shoes are superb !


----------



## sskim3

Odradek said:


> Those shoes are superb !


I concur.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. I'm something of a recent convert to suede shoes.


----------



## Bjorn

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents. I'm something of a recent convert to suede shoes.


Surface wise, it's either shell or suede to push the envelope. Very nice...


----------



## crocto

Probably going to get in trouble for rule breaking but I'm sick and sleepy.

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Boggi Milano
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit grand to start what will be a very short week - off to London & Florence on Thursday night, for two weeks vacation.

Meanwhile, this evening will be dinner at Villard Michel Richard at the New York Palace Hotel. I believe that I shall pass muster with the maitre d'.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart (Trafalgar)
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand (Grenson Masterpiece)
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood, London


----------



## drlivingston

While I love the suit, I must admit, the braces, tie, and scarf are the stars of your ensemble. Just my humble opinion. Exquisite!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> While I love the suit, I must admit, the braces, tie, and scarf are the stars of your ensemble. Just my humble opinion. Exquisite!


Thank you, Dr. Livingston - just don't go all neurotic without your Crusty fix, after tomorrow, for the next two weeks or so . . . .


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Probably going to get in trouble for rule breaking but I'm sick and sleepy.
> 
> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt: Boggi Milano
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> PS: Black Brown 1826


You're not in trouble, just a little less than optimal.  Even with the cutaway collar, I still think a four-in-hand would look better with the narrow lapels of the suit. The red gingham pocket square seems to arrive from nowhere, an uninvited guest. A blue square would have worked better as a pop of colour since you already have a navy tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> While I love the suit, I must admit, the braces, tie, and scarf are the stars of your ensemble. Just my humble opinion. Exquisite!


UPR, funny, I think the suit is the star. The material looks elegant, the pattern is fantastic and the fit is perfect (the best fit of all your well-tailored suits). And, the tie, braces and scarf are great, but the suit is the star (nice things to disagree about). The second photo says it all: this is a top-notch suit, tailored to perfection. Oh, and the boots are awesome.


----------



## Troglodyte

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Dr. Livingston - just don't go all neurotic without your Crusty fix, after tomorrow, for the next two weeks or so . . . .


I had hoped to see some of your vacation choices too!

Best,
Trog


----------



## upr_crust

Troglodyte said:


> I had hoped to see some of your vacation choices too!Best,Trog


"Lifestyle" photos will be after the fact - most likely upon my return to NYC and to a more normal schedule - early December.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Sweater: Express
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## adoucett

I second the comments above, especially on that tie, WOW! 

Must say Upr, your posts are the main reason I ever click through to the fashion section of WAYWT


----------



## MaxBuck

crocto said:


> Probably going to get in trouble for rule breaking but I'm sick and sleepy.
> 
> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt: Boggi Milano
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> PS: Black Brown 1826


Crocto, your tie and suit here are way too close in both hue and shade. More contrast is needed either in color or in darkness/light; right now they don't exactly clash, but they look like they were selected by two different people who didn't talk to one another.

I do like how the PS brightens the overall look.


----------



## RogerP

I think this is my fave suit of yours, crusty. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## crocto

MaxBuck said:


> Crocto, your tie and suit here are way too close in both hue and shade. More contrast is needed either in color or in darkness/light; right now they don't exactly clash, but they look like they were selected by two different people who didn't talk to one another.
> 
> I do like how the PS brightens the overall look.


I see what you're saying. I think part of it is the picture but in real life the tie is a good bit darker than the suit. I'll bring up your point at my weekly brain meeting!



Jovan said:


> You're not in trouble, just a little less than optimal.  Even with the cutaway collar, I still think a four-in-hand would look better with the narrow lapels of the suit. The red gingham pocket square seems to arrive from nowhere, an uninvited guest. A blue square would have worked better as a pop of colour since you already have a navy tie.


Totally understand your point. Pocket squares are on my list of things I need to pickup. I'll try the four-in-hand next time. The cutaway collar on this shirt is really extreme and it's hard to wear a tie with it honestly but thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

adoucett said:


> I second the comments above, especially on that tie, WOW! Must say Upr, your posts are the main reason I ever click through to the fashion section of WAYWT





RogerP said:


> I think this is my fave suit of yours, crusty. Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you, gentlemen.

This will be my last posting to this thread until early December, I expect, my vacation schedule being what it is. I hope that this posting will not be a disappointment.

Suit, tie & overcoat - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - PRL
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## RogerP

Outstanding. The links and pocket square are just perfect.


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Joseph1214

Hi,

Sorry for this newbie question. But I'm a new member and wanted to buy some ties on the sales forum. It said I ca on only PM staff before posting 15 times. So how can I get in touch with the seller to buy the ties, since it also says that I can't post to thread unless I post 25 times? I tried to PM the seller anyway and it send I had a sent mail in my inbox, so maybe it went through? Not sure, any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sskim3

Joseph1214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for this newbie question. But I'm a new member and wanted to buy some ties on the sales forum. It said I ca on only PM staff before posting 15 times. So how can I get in touch with the seller to buy the ties, since it also says that I can't post to thread unless I post 25 times? I tried to PM the seller anyway and it send I had a sent mail in my inbox, so maybe it went through? Not sure, any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


Just participate in forums. And you can probably respond to the sales forum as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph1214

Thank you very much. The Private Message went through to the seller.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Wore suspenders (covered with a v neck) for the first time today. 12+ hours later and they're probably the most comfortable decision I've made all year.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I want to reiterate that the suspenders were 1000x more comfortable than belts have ever been.


----------



## RogerP

Greetings all.

A few pics of yesterday's rig. The coat is a Corneliani piece purchased off-season at an embarrassing discount. I know that shorter coats aren't much in favour here, but this one really does make for a nice commuter coat. With all my fellow train passengers wearing extra winter layers, the already crowded confines become even more claustrophobic. Bulky parkas and long, billowing overcoats are the problem - I am trying to be part of the solution. :wink2:

First time out, and I'm digging it. It's a trim cut, but not the least confining even when worn over a sport coat. The external ticket pocket is a nice aesthetic touch and the internal zipped cell phone pocket is bloody brilliant idea. The wool-cashmere blend is soft, lightweight and reasonably warm. Just the right level to keep me toasty on the platform on moderate to mild winter days, but not roast me alive once on the train.







Boots are Carmina suede:


----------



## Reuben

RogerP said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> A few pics of yesterday's rig. The coat is a Corneliani piece purchased off-season at an embarrassing discount. I know that shorter coats aren't much in favour here, but this one really does make for a nice commuter coat. With all my fellow train passengers wearing extra winter layers, the already crowded confines become even more claustrophobic. Bulky parkas and long, billowing overcoats are the problem - I am trying to be part of the solution. :wink2:
> 
> First time out, and I'm digging it. It's a trim cut, but not the least confining even when worn over a sport coat. The external ticket pocket is a nice aesthetic touch and the internal zipped cell phone pocket is bloody brilliant idea. The wool-cashmere blend is soft, lightweight and reasonably warm. Just the right level to keep me toasty on the platform on moderate to mild winter days, but not roast me alive once on the train.
> 
> Boots are Carmina suede:


That sports coat is amazing, Roger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

That is a great look, Roger! All of the pieces enjoy a nice sartorial cohesion. From the immaculate boots to the impeccably dimpled tie, I give it two thumbs way up!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> A few pics of yesterday's rig. The coat is a Corneliani piece purchased off-season at an embarrassing discount. I know that shorter coats aren't much in favour here, but this one really does make for a nice commuter coat. With all my fellow train passengers wearing extra winter layers, the already crowded confines become even more claustrophobic. Bulky parkas and long, billowing overcoats are the problem - I am trying to be part of the solution. :wink2:
> 
> First time out, and I'm digging it. It's a trim cut, but not the least confining even when worn over a sport coat. The external ticket pocket is a nice aesthetic touch and the internal zipped cell phone pocket is bloody brilliant idea. The wool-cashmere blend is soft, lightweight and reasonably warm. Just the right level to keep me toasty on the platform on moderate to mild winter days, but not roast me alive once on the train.


Great posting, Roger. The coat isn't too short, and it sounds as if it's exactly what you need for commutation. The boots are superb as well.

Keep posting - this thread will need your contributions, especially as I'll be out of town for the next two weeks or so. See you when I go back to work in early December.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Excellent outfit, Roger, and delicious sports coat. I wouldn't worry about the shorter length of the overcoat- we all need in-betweens.

Upr-crust- I enjoyed your latest postings. (I have the same Lewin shirt and frequently wear it with a similar navy woven or knit silk tie.) Enjoy your vacation !



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I want to reiterate that the suspenders were 1000x more comfortable than belts have ever been.


Agreed.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> A few pics of yesterday's rig. The coat is a Corneliani piece purchased off-season at an embarrassing discount. I know that shorter coats aren't much in favour here, but this one really does make for a nice commuter coat. With all my fellow train passengers wearing extra winter layers, the already crowded confines become even more claustrophobic. Bulky parkas and long, billowing overcoats are the problem - I am trying to be part of the solution. :wink2:
> 
> First time out, and I'm digging it. It's a trim cut, but not the least confining even when worn over a sport coat. The external ticket pocket is a nice aesthetic touch and the internal zipped cell phone pocket is bloody brilliant idea. The wool-cashmere blend is soft, lightweight and reasonably warm. Just the right level to keep me toasty on the platform on moderate to mild winter days, but not roast me alive once on the train.


Wow. What is it you're selling, again? Whatever it is, I'll take a dozen.

Great look there.


----------



## crocto

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## L-feld

RogerP said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> A few pics of yesterday's rig. The coat is a Corneliani piece purchased off-season at an embarrassing discount. I know that shorter coats aren't much in favour here, but this one really does make for a nice commuter coat. With all my fellow train passengers wearing extra winter layers, the already crowded confines become even more claustrophobic. Bulky parkas and long, billowing overcoats are the problem - I am trying to be part of the solution. :wink2:
> 
> First time out, and I'm digging it. It's a trim cut, but not the least confining even when worn over a sport coat. The external ticket pocket is a nice aesthetic touch and the internal zipped cell phone pocket is bloody brilliant idea. The wool-cashmere blend is soft, lightweight and reasonably warm. Just the right level to keep me toasty on the platform on moderate to mild winter days, but not roast me alive once on the train.
> 
> Boots are Carmina suede:


Nothing notable to contribute. Just wanted to echo the sentiments that that sportcoat and shoes are really gorgeous.

When you say bulky parkas, I'm picturing a train full of Bob and Doug McKenzie:


----------



## catside

What is that jacket by the way?
Boots are incredible, as usual.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

crusty - you will be missed - have a terrific trip!

Max - that made me laugh.

L-feld - it's mostly a business commuter crowd, so the hoser population is pretty sparse. :smile: But you do get some who seem to want to dress for an Arctic expedition. I am a big fan of Canada Goose Parkas, but they are waaay overkill for a 30 minute ride on a heated train.

catside, the jacket is Kiton cashmere.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust- I enjoyed your latest postings. (I have the same Lewin shirt and frequently wear it with a similar navy woven or knit silk tie.) Enjoy your vacation !


I always enjoy my time in the UK, which will, most likely, include a trip to one of the multitudes of Lewins, which seem to sprout everywhere these days (though I wish I liked their shirtings better of late - the quality of cloth and construction has been uneven the last several seasons).


RogerP said:


> crusty - you will be missed - have a terrific trip!


Between London and Florence, I believe an enjoyable time could be had.


----------



## torontobluered

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I want to reiterate that the suspenders were 1000x more comfortable than belts have ever been.


I ask the following question to anyone who wears suspenders:

Are suspenders really that comfortable? I've never worn a pair so I wouldn't know, but just by looking at them they seem like they would be an unnecessary load by hanging down and weighing down your shoulders. Am I missing out? and if yes...how would I go about finding out my size and ordering some online?


----------



## Jovan

torontobluered said:


> I ask the following question to anyone who wears suspenders:
> 
> Are suspenders really that comfortable? I've never worn a pair so I wouldn't know, but just by looking at them they seem like they would be an unnecessary load by hanging down and weighing down your shoulders. Am I missing out? and if yes...how would I go about finding out my size and ordering some online?


First, how would they weigh down your shoulders? Trousers in even the heaviest tweeds aren't really much of a weight burden. They don't require pulling back up all day, like belts and even side tabs sometimes do. There isn't a stiff piece of leather wrapped around your waist, so it's at least more comfortable in that regard.

Second, you're in freaking Toronto! There's got to be at least a few menswear shops you can visit before looking online. Be prepared to sew buttons into your waistband to use them, though.

Most of the time it's a matter of preference. However, braces are necessary with a three piece suit or tuxedo -- neither should be worn with a belt. At the very least, they need side tabs.


----------



## RogerP

torontobluered said:


> I ask the following question to anyone who wears suspenders:
> 
> Are suspenders really that comfortable? I've never worn a pair so I wouldn't know, but just by looking at them they seem like they would be an unnecessary load by hanging down and weighing down your shoulders. Am I missing out? and if yes...how would I go about finding out my size and ordering some online?


I have but one pair of braces. I don't find them uncomfortable in the least. Though I struggle to embrace the notion that a belt is somehow uncomfortable. With either belt or braces you will _feel_ their presence, but assuming proper fit, neither should be burdensome. One issue with braces I have found is that the waist of your trousers need to be adjusted quite precisely - if they are a little loose, I find my shirt can become a bit untucked in the bend and stretch of a normal day. And if you are someone whose weight fluctuates slightly over the course of a year - ahem - then a precise fit around the waist will happen only intermittently.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Indeed, it seems to me that the perception of a pair of braces or a belt as an uncomfortable burden is driven more by the state of our bodies at a designated point in time, rather than being caused by the design of a particular accessory. Eliminate the confusion by avoiding those vainglorious attempts of ours to fit five pounds into a three pound sack!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> Eliminate the confusion by avoiding those vainglorious attempts of ours to fit five pounds into a three pound sack!


I've done that - in my "Why are all my damned clothes shrinking?" phase. :redface: Definitely not comfortable.


----------



## Fading Fast

After years of belts (mainly) and suspenders (intermittently), I've come to embrace the side tab. (For me, this applies only to dress pants and some dress chinos.) The side tabs, once the pants are properly tailored, give the cleanest line to the pants, un-clutter the look of the pants meeting the shirt and, with the tie and jacket on, but unbuttoned (I know, heresy to some), keep the look simpler. 

All aesthetics aside, and proper tailoring is a must, I find the side tabs the most comfortable as I have them tailored so that the tab can give or take a bit away, but the default setting is flush to the pants. I also like that, at least in the United States, they are a detail yet to be "discovered" by the "Heritage" shoppers and yet to be adopted en masse by every trendy retailer. Hence, they feel a bit special and different without being forced or flashy since they are classic.


----------



## RogerP

Purely personal preference - not suggesting any kind of an operating rule - but I just can't warm to the look of side-tabs. Perhaps it is the result of decades of being conditioned to select a complimentary belt to go with my shoes, but the no-belt / no-braces look seems jarringly incomplete to my eye. And even allowing equal lattitide for the subjectivity of an opposing view, I can't quite get my head around the notion of a slender, quallity calfskin belt being a source of visual "clutter".

One thing I'll say, the buyer who selects side tabs is probably sufficiently informed so as to avoid the multitude of sartorial travesties that surround me daily. So there is an upside. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## crocto

I am a belt guy.

If any piece of clothing you've got on is uncomfortable chances are you purchased the wrong size.


----------



## Jovan

I didn't say belts were uncomfortable. I said braces were more comfortable. Yes, there is a difference.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> I didn't say belts were uncomfortable. I said braces were more comfortable. Yes, there is a difference.


Fair enough.


----------



## Jovan

Gave the sweater tuck a try. Is it successful? I don't know.





Vintage Harris Tweed
Gap merino sweater
Lands' End PPBD
Ledbury Free Union Belt
Polo Preston Pant
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## suitgoer

I would be no more happier to wear something like this for my presentation for the coming Friday.

Seems like the tailor had made no mistake in understanding your choice


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan: My young friend, while I have absolutely no wish to be cruel, honesty compels me to shout, "Tucked sweaters are dorky. They just are. Don't do it!" Un-tuck your sweater...if the point was to showcase that handsome belt and buckle, just dump the sweater. Otherwise, nice rig.


----------



## RogerP

That's a very smart look with the tweed jacket layered over the sweater. With the jacket removed, I would rather see the sweater untucked.

From Friday:





I attended the Justin Fitzpatrick trunk show at Leatherfoot in Toronto - it was a pleasure to meet the man behind TheShoeSnobBlog (which I have enjoyed reading for a good long while) and looking over his RTW line. I ended up ordering a pair of medium-brown Oxfords on his new chiseled last:



My shoe choice for the day: Anthony Cleverley - something of a niche brand even among forum members, but Justin identified them right away:


----------



## crocto

Blazer, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## MaxBuck

crocto said:


> Blazer, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


crocto, I like everything but the belt buckle, which strikes me as being too chunky to wear with a jacket. Perhaps it's just me. Great look otherwise!



stcolumba said:


>


Just masterful, stcolumba. If I sang in your choir, I'd pay close attention to your direction.


----------



## RogerP

crocto - I'm with Max on the belt buckle, but I'm also not fond of the PS - too much plaid, IMO - a solid pale blue or burgundy would be better. Jacket, tie and pants otherwise combine very well.

stcolomba - I am tickled by the very concept of a vested DB and you are wearing it exceptionally well indeed.


----------



## crocto

Yeah I was lazy with the belt today. I thought the color difference between the bright PS and muted tie would be enough.

All stcolumba needs is a snifter of brandy.


----------



## RogerP

Did you just refer to that pink red white and blue plaid tie as - ahem - muted? :cool2:


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Gave the sweater tuck a try. Is it successful? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Harris Tweed
> Gap merino sweater
> Lands' End PPBD
> Ledbury Free Union Belt
> Polo Preston Pant
> Allen Edmonds Verona


Yeah... I feel like the sweater tuck is a little too PRL catalogue. You may as well pin the jacket behind your back while your at it.

Nice jacket though, looks like it fits you well. Can we get a close up of the weave?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loarbmhs

Agree completely with eagle2250. NEVER, ever, ever tuck in a sweater.



eagle2250 said:


> Jovan: My young friend, while I have absolutely no wish to be cruel, honesty compels me to shout, "Tucked sweaters are dorky. They just are. Don't do it!" Un-tuck your sweater...if the point was to showcase that handsome belt and buckle, just dump the sweater. Otherwise, nice rig.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Did you just refer to that pink red white and blue plaid tie as - ahem - muted? :cool2:


Yes, I did! And it's actually not pink just a different shade of red. Compared to the pocket square it's a bit less loud though. Tyrwhitt ties just knot nicely for me. If you notice I even got a bit of the dimple in this one.


----------



## Jovan

suitgoer said:


> I would be no more happier to wear something like this for my presentation for the coming Friday.
> 
> Seems like the tailor had made no mistake in understanding your choice


Who are you addressing?



eagle2250 said:


> Jovan: My young friend, while I have absolutely no wish to be cruel, honesty compels me to shout, "Tucked sweaters are dorky. They just are. Don't do it!" Un-tuck your sweater...if the point was to showcase that handsome belt and buckle, just dump the sweater. Otherwise, nice rig.





RogerP said:


> That's a very smart look with the tweed jacket layered over the sweater. With the jacket removed, I would rather see the sweater untucked.
> 
> From Friday:
> 
> I attended the Justin Fitzpatrick trunk show at Leatherfoot in Toronto - it was a pleasure to meet the man behind TheShoeSnobBlog (which I have enjoyed reading for a good long while) and looking over his RTW line. I ended up ordering a pair of medium-brown Oxfords on his new chiseled last:
> 
> My shoe choice for the day: Anthony Cleverley - something of a niche brand even among forum members, but Justin identified them right away:


I actually took my jacket off at dinner. *Gasp!* I promise to never do it again. Or at least never tell the forum if I do. Funny thing is that my usually quite outspoken significant other didn't say anything about the tuck.

I have nothing to say that hasn't been said. You outdress Justin. I like the fact that he's wearing a 6x2 chalk stripe, but the slim fit makes it less than optimal in my opinion.



L-feld said:


> Yeah... I feel like the sweater tuck is a little too PRL catalogue. You may as well pin the jacket behind your back while your at it.
> 
> Nice jacket though, looks like it fits you well. Can we get a close up of the weave?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think I posted it on the Harris Tweed thread, but here it is again:


----------



## crocto

Everything: Black Brown 1826


----------



## mnewb1

New waistcoat made by Mears to match the Glen suit I received from Bookster but never got the waistcoat...Thank You, Lynne for all your help.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That's a sharp suit and you were fortunate to be able to get a matching vest made after the fact. Trousers look too long to me - a break is fine, multiple fractures are not. :tongue2: Love the colour shoes you selected.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 and the lavender tie coordinates incredibly well with the hue of mnewb 1's suit. Regarding the trousers,
the choice is simple...add an inch to his legs or take away an inch from the trousers! LOL.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1 and the lavender tie coordinates incredibly well with the hue of mnewb 1's suit. Regarding the trousers,
> the choice is simple...add an inch to his legs or take away an inch from the trousers! LOL.


It will need more than an inch, I'm afraid, those trousers are waaaay too long.


----------



## Anthony Charton

mnewb1 said:


> New waistcoat made by Mears to match the Glen suit I received from Bookster but never got the waistcoat...Thank You, Lynne for all your help.


This generally looks very nice, but I'd like to raise an slight issue- suspenders should generally be worn with 3-piece suits to eschew what is goin on in your pictures (the lowish trouser stance revealing a hint of belt, which itself props the waistcoat forwards). Having the trousers higher up would also begin to improve the trouser break situation that RogerP mentions.


----------



## Shaver

Wonderful work, as ever, Roger.

I covet that pocket square.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Wonderful work, as ever, Roger.
> 
> I covet that pocket square.


Thank you sir! The pocket square is by Drake's.


----------



## mnewb1

Thanks all, I will try with braces to see if I can improve the drape of the suit.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> This generally looks very nice, but I'd like to raise an slight issue- suspenders should generally be worn with 3-piece suits to eschew what is goin on in your pictures (the lowish trouser stance revealing a hint of belt, which itself props the waistcoat forwards). Having the trousers higher up would also begin to improve the trouser break situation that RogerP mentions.


Agreed. A three piece suit should appear harmonious.


----------



## RogerP

crocto - where do you find cufflinks to match all your ties?

Yesterday:


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> crocto - where do you find cufflinks to match all your ties?
> 
> Yesterday:


I really like this tie. It's great.

I've actually purchased all my cufflinks during sales. I've only got about 6. 2 Thomas Pink, 2 Burberry, and 2 Charles Tyrwhitt (wow that sounded kind of douche-like sorry!). But anyway I know most of my ties are either blue/navy, purple, and red. So I buy with those colors in mind.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> crocto - where do you find cufflinks to match all your ties?
> 
> Yesterday:


Wow. I bet this rig looked especially good on you, given your skin tone. Just outstanding stuff here, RogerP.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers guys. Max, I do find the warm tones here flattering to my complexion.


----------



## TsAr

RogerP the color combination is fantastic....


----------



## suitgoer

MaxBuck said:


> Wow. I bet this rig looked especially good on you, given your skin tone. Just outstanding stuff here, RogerP.


https://www.fototime.com/12621DCB53E7A2E/orig.jpg

I second Sir MAxBuck. The choice of pocket square is by far the best anyone could have gone with this shirt and tie. I am no expert but that little shade of tie seen in the pocket square, cannot be ignored at all


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks my man. This next one is nearly monochrome in comparison:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
More subtle, perhaps, but distinguished, in fact elegant, none the less! Well done...methinks.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Thanks my man. This next one is nearly monochrome in comparison:


I like the color combo! You make the simple blue and gray combo just pop without much effort. I liked the orange combo from the other day too.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents.



suitgoer said:


> I second Sir MAxBuck. The choice of pocket square is by far the best anyone could have gone with this shirt and tie. I am no expert but that little shade of tie seen in the pocket square, cannot be ignored at all


suitgoer - my 11 year old daughter's comment about the PS was "It looks lie your pocket is on fire!". She clarified that this was a good thing (wicked cool, or some such) but it did give me pause. :smile: There is a lot going on in that square, and the nice thing about it is that you can get different looks and highlight different colours just by choosing a different fold.


----------



## suitgoer

Too much brown is seen on a single outfit.I don't know if it's only me to find it a complete No-no. Please correct me if I am wrong. However, taken the sweater, the jacket and the belt (awesome tan color) individually, no complaint's. Sweater is neat in fact


----------



## crocto

Suit, Tie, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Bloomingdales
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## RogerP

That's sharp overall crocto, though I think a solid lavender pocket square would be a nice addition. Nice polish on the shoes. The sock are a little "yowza!" for me for pairing with a suit, but then some might find that to be the case for the suit itself posted below.

From the Friday challenge OTOF - Samuelsohn MTM suit, Rosen shirt, Barba tie, Vass shoes. This is one of those shades of grey outfits where I find black shoes work better than other options.


----------



## crocto

Roger that's a great suit! Though in the first picture it looks navy. And is that a wool tie?

You know I got this little thing at JAB and it works well keeping my shoes nice and protected so I don't have to drive the 25 minutes to get them shined all the time.

I take a YOLO approach to dress socks.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P, awesome suit. Based on your shades of gray comment, I assume the second picture more accurately reflects the color. What works to my eye and taste is that you ramped up the glen plaid - no hiding subtly in the background only to be seen on close inspection in strong light for this glen plaid; instead, this one says, out loud, "I'm here." 

But the glen plaid pattern is only one color (again, based on the second picture) a much lighter shade of gray than the suit. By keeping it to just one color as opposed to the many glen plaids that have one or more strong accent colors running through them, you struck the perfect balance. The boldness of the light-gray-dark-gray color contrast brings the glen plaid forward, but the single glen plaid color keeps it from becoming a, to use your term, "yowza" suit. 

Very nice balance, not a suit you see OTR (good use of an MTM bullet) and the tie, shirt and shoes compliment it perfectly. And a nice crisp collar on the shirt at that. Well done Sir.


----------



## Fading Fast

Welcome Miss Montreal - always nice to have a new member join. And the Prada cardigan sounds great. FF


----------



## RogerP

Welcome MissM. Montreal certainly is a stylish city.

crocto and FF - thanks for your comments. The tie is a 50 / 50 wool silk blend. And yes, the outdoor close-up pic is a very accurate representation of colour. I've been trying to add them to my fit pics of late for just that reason.

FF - you've articulated the exact balance I was seeking with this fabric choice. An additional colour would have kicked up the yowza scale several notches. I can see Chalky White adding a maroon weave into the pattern.


----------



## David Burlison

Today i am wearing blue jean and white with yellow shade tshirt.


----------



## suitgoer

RogerP I would like to know if the tie is made of a wool. I also see that the bullets on the tie matches with the suit color. :thumbs-up: up for the choice 
Meanwhile, the PS looks a little incomplete. A little piping of grey color on it would have played 'the cherry on your top' :aportnoy: (No complaint's on this one either, but I always look for improvement.Sincere Apologies!)


----------



## TsAr

Great look RogerP....


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers, TsAr.

In the absence of a dedicated shoe thread, I'll occasionally inject a pair here. Out first winter storm of the season is forecast for tonight, so I figured it was time to get my 3 year old AE Bayfields cleaned, buffed and ready for the season. These boots have been through a lot - hunting, hiking extended snow wear. They are holding up very well indeed.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Jovan

suitgoer said:


> Too much brown is seen on a single outfit.I don't know if it's only me to find it a complete No-no. Please correct me if I am wrong. However, taken the sweater, the jacket and the belt (awesome tan color) individually, no complaint's. Sweater is neat in fact


The sweater is dark grey.


----------



## Bohan

I'm calling Photoshopped.



RogerP said:


> ^^^ Cheers, TsAr.
> 
> In the absence of a dedicated shoe thread, I'll occasionally inject a pair here. Out first winter storm of the season is forecast for tonight, so I figured it was time to get my 3 year old AE Bayfields cleaned, buffed and ready for the season. These boots have been through a lot - hunting, hiking extended snow wear. They are holding up very well indeed.


----------



## Reuben

Bohan said:


> I'm calling Photoshopped.


Did I miss a joke?


----------



## RogerP

I like the coat Jovan.

Bohan, not Photoshop (I can't even colour-correct my fit pics with Jovan spoon-feeding me instructions) but Saphir. :smile:


----------



## Juky

I have to ask where did you get that jacket RogerP? I love the colours in it and I must find one.  I am many provinces to the west so we will not show up at the same place wearing the same jacket!
Cheers,
J.


----------



## Bohan

Reuben said:


> Did I miss a joke?


Based on the idiom "I'm calling BS" but more polite.


----------



## RogerP

Hi Juky,

Odd, when I briefly viewed your post on my tablet earlier there was a pic of the jacket in question, but it's not there now. Anyway, assuming it's still the green with purple check cashmere you are interested in, I'm afraid that was something of a longshot find at a local premium menswear outlet (Harry Rosen). It was rather massively reduced at their Boxing Day sale last year. According to the SA, it was a stocking mistake as Kiton is never supposed to be deeply discounted. It was indeed the only Kiton piece in the store. But a happy find for me. The regular retail price would place it well out of reach for yours truly.


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP said:


> In the absence of a dedicated shoe thread,


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...1-What-Footwear-Are-You-Wearing-Today/page520 ?

(Or did you mean 'In the absence of a non-trad shoe thread' ? If so, you of all people should start it.)


----------



## RogerP

Yes, I did mean non-trad. I'm not often on that sub-forum. I will consider starting one.


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did mean non-trad. I'm not often on that sub-forum. I will consider starting one.


Roger, I believe a shoe thread would be great.

Danny


----------



## suitgoer

Jovan said:


> The sweater is dark grey.


@Jovan I meant the color of your belt


----------



## Juky

RogerP said:


> Hi Juky,
> 
> Odd, when I briefly viewed your post on my tablet earlier there was a pic of the jacket in question, but it's not there now. Anyway, assuming it's still the green with purple check cashmere you are interested in, I'm afraid that was something of a longshot find at a local premium menswear outlet (Harry Rosen). It was rather massively reduced at their Boxing Day sale last year. According to the SA, it was a stocking mistake as Kiton is never supposed to be deeply discounted. It was indeed the only Kiton piece in the store. But a happy find for me. The regular retail price would place it well out of reach for yours truly.


It is this sports jacket. The brown with purple.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Yes - that's the one that I was referring to (fototime was down for a while last evening - mystery solved).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

suitgoer said:


> @Jovan I meant the color of your belt


Brown shoes require a brown belt (or a cloth one). What other color would you wear?


----------



## Jovan

suitgoer said:


> @Jovan I meant the color of your belt


You said there was too much brown...


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Long time since I posted. My girlfriend has started taking an interest in photography. I am often the target practice and sometimes she gets some nice pictures, much better than the ones I take at home with bad lighting with my iPhone camera. Hopefully I can keep the quality posts coming.

*Suit: Stones
**Shirt: Baldocchi
**Tie: Millibar*


----------



## Jovan

Looks sharp. I do not know of any of those brands, personally. You have great hair. I wish mine was still as thick and lush as that.

Only thing that could make it better is if you shaved.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Yeah, I know. I usually do shave. Sometimes it looks quite OK when I don't shave(I am a bit proud I finally got a good beard) but right now I am shaved, I change it every other day. I'll shave for the next picture :smile:

Thanks for the compliments, they make me happy! :cool2: I am glad you liked my hair, but I must tell you, it is not usually as good as in this picture. It is really thick so if I haven't been to the hairdresser recently to thin it out it becomes an afro, hehe. Right now I like it though. 

All of the brands are pretty unusual.

I dont know much about the brands either. I got the things from different places. The suit and shirt is from a small tailor shop nearby and the tie is from Napoli.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL....Trust me, Tom Bombadill,
....there will going to come a time in your life when you will really miss having to make those trips to the barber to have that hair "thinned out!"


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL....Trust me, Tom Bombadill,
> ....there will going to come a time in your life when you will really miss having to make those trips to the barber to have that hair "thinned out!"


I miss barbers. :redface:


----------



## drlivingston

All that barbers ever get to use on me are clippers. 0 and 1 guard. It was in the last millenium since scissors have made an appearance on my head.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tom Bambadill: Great look. It has a Mad Men vibe without being at all costumey. And the tie and lapel aren't "extreme thin" as some are today, so this won't look dated the minute the thin-wide pendulum swings back a bit. Also, I'm glad Jovan said he didn't know the brands either as I figured it was just another gap in my swiss cheese clothes knowledge. And yes, great hair and, yes, my days of asking for it to be "thinned out" are long gone - now I'm just glad it's all still up there.


----------



## RogerP

drlivingston said:


> All that barbers ever get to use on me are clippers. 0 and 1 guard. It was in the last millenium since scissors have made an appearance on my head.


I was in the same boat. Until it dawned on me that a decent electric clipper would pay for itself almost immediately. There's no skill involved in a buzz cut - I do it myself once a week in all of 5 minutes.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

This time the picture wasn't as nice. This one is just taken with my iPhone...

Cold and rainy weather gave me a reason to use some elements of British style in my clothing today.

I ended up not using the hat when I went from home because I felt I looked a bit weird.

*Suit: Stones
Tie: Corneliani(the quality is amazing)
Shirt: Eton(very nice Swedish shirt brand)
Coat: Baldini Lamb Wool/Cashmere(Bought it yesterday, I am very pleased)
Watch: Longines HydroConquest
Shoes: (not in picture) R.M. Williams brown boots. 
Hat, ps and umbrella are unnamed/unknown. 
*


----------



## Tilton

Coat looks great, but I think ditching the hat was the right call.


----------



## Jovan

Tom, which I assume isn't your real name but am giving you a digital high five for nerd cred anyway, the major change I'd make is using a darker tie. *Everyone groans as they've heard this from me a million times before.* This one just doesn't pop against the light blue (?) shirt as it should. Also, avoid the affectation of wearing a pocket square in an overcoat breast pocket. Transfer that bad boy to your suit. Use it to store some leather gloves instead.



Fading Fast said:


> Tom Bambadill: Great look. It has a Mad Men vibe without being at all costumey. And the tie and lapel aren't "extreme thin" as some are today, so this won't look dated the minute the thin-wide pendulum swings back a bit. Also, I'm glad Jovan said he didn't know the brands either as I figured it was just another gap in my swiss cheese clothes knowledge. And yes, great hair and, yes, my days of asking for it to be "thinned out" are long gone - now I'm just glad it's all still up there.


^ Exactly. You can still be modern without going to an extreme.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Tom, which I assume isn't your real name but am giving you a digital high five for nerd cred anyway, *the major change I'd make is using a darker tie*. *Everyone groans as they've heard this from me a million times before.* This one just doesn't pop against the light blue (?) shirt as it should.


Agreed with this. I can see both sides of the overcoat pocket square question. I'm not loving it here, but I've seen it pulled off with style by others.


----------



## RogerP

From yesterday, dressing down the cashmere SC while going to see my daughter dance in an afternoon performance of The Nutcracker. I picked up the pocket square earlier that morning, and put is straight to use.


----------



## stcolumba

RogerP said:


> From yesterday, dressing down the cashmere SC while going to see my daughter dance in an afternoon performance of The Nutcracker. I picked up the pocket square earlier that morning, and put is straight to use.


Wow! This is sharp!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday, after a long morning on the organ bench. Suit and tie: Suit supply Shirt: Ledbury Shoes: AE


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Impeccable as always - love the fabric. And details like peak lapels and ticket pockets make me smile.

Thanks for your comment, also.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> From yesterday, dressing down the cashmere SC while going to see my daughter dance in an afternoon performance of The Nutcracker. I picked up the pocket square earlier that morning, and put is straight to use.


Something tells me you'll need to beat the other dancers' moms away with a stick while wearing this rig. Fine, fine look.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> Sunday, after a long morning on the organ bench. Suit and tie: Suit supply Shirt: Ledbury Shoes: AE


stcolumba, first, my condolences relative to yesterday's activities in Ann Arbor. :cool2: Where was that team hiding all season until now?

Second, terrific look. But may I ask why you elect to not have your suit trousers cuffed? I know I'm a bit of a curmudgeon, but this detracts from the overall excellence of the look to my eye.


----------



## stcolumba

MaxBuck said:


> stcolumba, first, my condolences relative to yesterday's activities in Ann Arbor. :cool2: Where was that team hiding all season until now?
> 
> Second, terrific look. But may I ask why you elect to not have your suit trousers cuffed? I know I'm a bit of a curmudgeon, but this detracts from the overall excellence of the look to my eye.


I did want cuffs. But, there was not enough fabric to do so. One of the quirks of a Suit Supply trouser, I guess. On this model, SS decides whether or not there should be cuffs so they only allow enough material to do it "their" way. Not happy with that. But....for the ridiculously affordable price, I cannot complain. Everything else about the suit is great--fabric, the glen plad, the ticket pocket, functional buttons, a great fit.


----------



## Fading Fast

Stcolumba: nice to see the new suit in action - and ditto on RogerP's comments on it - great details.


----------



## stcolumba

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Long time since I posted. My girlfriend has started taking an interest in photography. I am often the target practice and sometimes she gets some nice pictures, much better than the ones I take at home with bad lighting with my iPhone camera. Hopefully I can keep the quality posts coming.
> 
> *Suit: Stones
> **Shirt: Baldocchi
> **Tie: Millibar*


Nice suit! The tie bar adds that perfect extra touch.


----------



## Reuben

If I could be the tiniest bit pedantic? I feel like this would just be a touch sharper with a slightly lighter shirt. An excellent look by any standards, but the shirt seems a little dark to me when the pants and jacket are taken into account. That's probably just me though, and I only bring it up because you so consistently nail perfect 10's.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm back from abroad. I hope that I've remembered how to post to this forum.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat -Selentino
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London













Lifestyle photo - St. James Park, London, some two weeks ago . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR: Welcome back - I hope you had a great trip. While we've had outstanding posts from stcolumba, RogerP, Jovan and others, you have been missed. And you came back with a outstanding outfit lead by a bold and beautiful suit. 

Am I right in assuming that we'll be seeing some new additions to your wardrobe from this recent trip?


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...
.....and a rather magnificent return it was! Welcome back, upr crust.


----------



## drlivingston

Cough... cough... Wel.. we.... welcome back, Sir Crusty!! I would love to say that I handled the separation well, but, alas, the truth would be evident. As for today's effort, good show! Even though Charvet carries much sartorial weight, you always seem to elevate it.


----------



## RogerP

MaxBuck said:


> Something tells me you'll need to beat the other dancers' moms away with a stick while wearing this rig. Fine, fine look.


Thanks Max!



Reuben said:


> If I could be the tiniest bit pedantic? I feel like this would just be a touch sharper with a slightly lighter shirt. An excellent look by any standards, but the shirt seems a little dark to me when the pants and jacket are taken into account. That's probably just me though, and I only bring it up because you so consistently nail perfect 10's.


Thank you Reuben - constructive comments are most welcome. I can absolutely see your point - a lighter shirt would bring some welcome contrast.

Yay - crusty's back - and swinging for the fences! I love this outfit - the bold stripe of the three piece suit is worn with confidence and that overcoat is just wonderful.


----------



## RogerP

So I picked up this bold cashmere sports coat at the "Black Friday" sale at local menswear outlet, and also grabbed a pair of grey flannel trousers to go with them.

What do you guys see as shirt and tie and open collar shirt alone options?

Please don't tell me to burn the whole thing and start over - I have the other forum for that. :cool2:


----------



## Reuben

RogerP said:


> What do you guys see as shirt and tie and open collar shirt alone options?


Maybe a lilac shirt and a purple tie with a smaller paisley pattern or a darker charcoal pindot? A light blue shirt might work too, as could ecru or tan? The right emblematic tie would probably work very well.


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Club Room
Sweater: Banana Republic
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## MaxBuck

Welcome back, upr_crust. Love that scarf!


----------



## VaBeach

Lifestyle photo - St. James Park, London, some two weeks ago . . .

[/QUOTE]
Very dapper Sir Crusty.


----------



## L-feld

RogerP said:


> So I picked up this bold cashmere sports coat at the "Black Friday" sale at local menswear outlet, and also grabbed a pair of grey flannel trousers to go with them.
> 
> What do you guys see as shirt and tie and open collar shirt alone options?
> 
> Please don't tell me to burn the whole thing and start over - I have the other forum for that. :cool2:


Light blue, 100%.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents - alterations should be complete on Wednesday, so I'll start trying out some of those suggestions then.

Also just FYI, or own crusty had an honourable mention in this blog:

https://essentialmanliness.com/post/68792392182/gentlemens-essentials-the-black-cap-toe-oxford


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR: Welcome back - I hope you had a great trip. While we've had outstanding posts from stcolumba, RogerP, Jovan and others, you have been missed. And you came back with a outstanding outfit lead by a bold and beautiful suit.
> 
> Am I right in assuming that we'll be seeing some new additions to your wardrobe from this recent trip?


I didn't actually acquire that much on this trip - today's scarf was one of the purchases. Otherwise, for clothes, it was two shirts, two caps, and a pair of cufflinks from the Columbian gold show at the British Museum.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1...
> .....and a rather magnificent return it was! Welcome back, upr crust.


Thank you, Eagle.



drlivingston said:


> Cough... cough... Wel.. we.... welcome back, Sir Crusty!! I would love to say that I handled the separation well, but, alas, the truth would be evident. As for today's effort, good show! Even though Charvet carries much sartorial weight, you always seem to elevate it.


Glad that won't be jonesing for postings from me, only to be disappointed .



RogerP said:


> Yay - crusty's back - and swinging for the fences! I love this outfit - the bold stripe of the three piece suit is worn with confidence and that overcoat is just wonderful.


I am very fond of today's suit, and today's overcoat was a find at my local (new defunct) discounter, at a ridiculously fair price for cashmere.



MaxBuck said:


> Welcome back, upr_crust. Love that scarf!


Thank you. I had wanted something like it for some time, and found it at Thomas Farthing, in Museum St., near the British Museum. Very fun clothier - lots of very retro tweedy stuff to be had (my partner bought a handsome olive green tween overcoat there, at a very fair price).



VaBeach said:


> Lifestyle photo - St. James Park, London, some two weeks ago . . .


 Very dapper Sir Crusty.[/QUOTE]

St. James Park and the Palace make anyone look good.



RogerP said:


> Thanks gents - alterations should be complete on Wednesday, so I'll start trying out some of those suggestions then.
> 
> Also just FYI, or own crusty had an honourable mention in this blog:
> 
> https://essentialmanliness.com/post/68792392182/gentlemens-essentials-the-black-cap-toe-oxford


I am always pleased, if somewhat taken aback, when someone quotes me or my photos in a forum other than this one or That Other Website. Almost gives me the idea that I know what I'm doing when I get dressed in the morning .


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Sunday, after a long morning on the organ bench. Suit and tie: Suit supply Shirt: Ledbury Shoes: AE


Would Suit Supply's inspiration happen to be this? Their peak lapels used to look kind of wonky, it's good to see some improvement. You look great overall, though the collar looks to have a gap.










Just a silly shot of me while decorating the tree this weekend.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan is certainly looking very Christmas-like. Nice, green sweater. It goes perfectly with the plaid shirt.

Me, this afternoon....


----------



## Reuben

Not so much a what I wore as a what I'm going to wear to a wedding next week. The suit just arrived and I couldn't help myself.

Andover royal oxford spread collar shirt, white linen PS, "Pride of England" midnight pindot, midnight silk herringbone braces, Nettleton saddle shoes and a grey bird's eye suit from H. Freeman and Sons. Believe it or not, that's how the suit fit straight out of flat rate box, almost perfectly right?

Bonus picture: trying on my new patchwork tweed/flannel/suede jacket. Needs about an inch for the sleeves and about an inch 'round the middle, but there's room for it thankfully:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


> Not so much a what I wore as a what I'm going to wear to a wedding next week. The suit just arrived and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Andover royal oxford spread collar shirt, white linen PS, "Pride of England" midnight pindot, midnight silk herringbone braces, Nettleton saddle shoes and a grey bird's eye suit from H. Freeman and Sons. Believe it or not, that's how the suit fit straight out of flat rate box, almost perfectly right?
> 
> Bonus picture: trying on my new patchwork tweed/flannel/suede jacket. Needs about an inch for the sleeves and about an inch 'round the middle, but there's room for it thankfully:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reuben, if I may suggest, try different shirt and tie with that superb nailhead suit. Textures are all much of a type in your pictured outfit, and I think adding variety is essential.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Now this is how you GTH during the fall. Awesome jacket!



Reuben said:


>


----------



## Reuben

MaxBuck said:


> Reuben, if I may suggest, try different shirt and tie with that superb nailhead suit. Textures are all much of a type in your pictured outfit, and I think adding variety is essential.


Too much matching/too dull, then? I was trying to avoid standing out too much at the wedding. How about these options;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> though the collar looks to have a gap.


I think that it looks this way because my arm is raised high, holding the camera up.
Love the Cary Grant picture.


----------



## upr_crust

Something less stridently formal for today, in comparison to yesterday.

Suit & boots - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie & PS - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Tesi
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft













Lifestyle photo:


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - that's a very smart casual outfit in seasonal shades.

stcolumba - I like your combination of sportcoat and knitwear very much.

Reuben - your wedding outfit is sharp - I like the shirt and tie just fine. It's the shoes I'm not feeling. They look darn near red on my monitor and while they would compliment that patch jacket quite well, they don't work with the conservative blues and greys of the wedding rig, IMO. If you wanted to have some fun with colour, midnight blue shoes would be an elegant choice. If you want something in a red tone, dark oxblood would be the way to go. And black would work just fine, of course.

crusty - this outfit neatly summarizes all that I love about winter wardrobe options - fabrics rich in colour and texture, and killer boots.

I have one more pic from the weekend - back to the Nutcracker for the Sunday matinee. To follow on Max's comment, I did have one ballet Mom ask after the Saturday show if I would kindly teach her husband how to dress. Ignore the trouser train wreck around my ankles - pants got caught up on boots.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and another ball is lost to humanity, as RogerP knocks it clean out of the ballpark with Sunday's rig. Absolutely stunning, sir.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## SlideGuitarist

This is my first time posting here. It's also the first time in my adult life that I've worn cufflinks, and probably the first time since college that I've worn a fully lined jacket. Sorry about the resolution. This is a montage of selfies and photos taken by my office mate. 

I bought this jacket in order to look sharp for the office holiday party, though not just for that occasion. My local haberdasher likes to push customer to be flashier, I think it's fair to say. Obviously he wants to move merchandise, but I trust him to be doing his best for me. I could have bought 3 jackets at SuitSupply for what I paid for this one, so I hope I did the right thing. 

This photo shows the color values most accurately:


Better:



Perhaps too much fabric in front?



Here I'm leaning backward oddly:




Jacket: Canali (pending alterations)
Trousers: Zanella (could be taken in at least 1")
Shirt: house brand, made in Montreal (Forsyth, perhaps?)
Shoes: AE Byron ($45 on Ebay; yes, they need a better shine)

I have some questions. Should the waist be suppressed further on the jacket? Does the tie combining taupe and gray make the shirt (tan) work? Is this pocket square just too much? The fabric of the trousers have faint blue threads, whereas the jacket has faint brown overtones, so perhaps some different trousers would work better: black? Chocolate?

I have now exhausted my clothing budget for the winter, so suggestions on matching these items would be welcome.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and another ball is lost to humanity, as RogerP knocks it clean out of the ballpark with Sunday's rig. Absolutely stunning, sir.


Thank you sir!

SG - I have done 4-pattern combos before and almost always find the outfit looks better backing off one of them. Here, I'd go with a solid cream or pale grey shirt and leave everything else the same.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben said:


> Maybe a lilac shirt and a purple tie with a smaller paisley pattern or a darker charcoal pindot? A light blue shirt might work too, as could ecru or tan? The right emblematic tie would probably work very well.


Purple tie is a good idea, but purple-on-puple would be a bit much. Never pindot with an odd jacket. Polka dots, but not on a long tie. Ecru would be good.

I love emblematic ties.



L-feld said:


> Light blue, 100%.


Pink could be good.

SlideGuitarist, that tie is a major issue, as is the shirt. If you can find room in your budget for a copy of _Dressing The Man,_ then spring for that. Your library may have it. I like the jacket. The trousers are just plain dark, but if they have a pattern, that's a turn-off.

Some tips:

-Fancy striped shirts are difficult to wear really well. They nearly always demand a dark, conservative suit.
-Never wear patterned trousers with a patterned jacket. If this pairing works, you're okay, but plain gray flannels a shade lighter would be better. You should _never_ buy black trousers. Tan cords or cav twills would be good.
-Balmoral shoes with an odd jacket are, to some, a bit of a mismatch. I don't subscribe to that theory, but you ought to be aware of it. As a rule, black shoes are wrong with odd jackets. Black bals?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> SlideGuitarist, that tie is a major issue, as is the shirt. If you can find room in your budget for a copy of _Dressing The Man,_ then spring for that. Your library may have it. I like the jacket. The trousers are just plain dark, but if they have a pattern, that's a turn-off.
> 
> Some tips:
> 
> -Fancy striped shirts are difficult to wear really well. They nearly always demand a dark, conservative suit.
> -Never wear patterned trousers with a patterned jacket. If this pairing works, you're okay, but plain gray flannels a shade lighter would be better. You should _never_ buy black trousers. Tan cords or cav twills would be good.
> -Balmoral shoes with an odd jacket are, to some, a bit of a mismatch. I don't subscribe to that theory, but you ought to be aware of it. As a rule, black shoes are wrong with odd jackets. Black bals?


I appreciate the comments from you and RogerP. Sigh. Yeah, the tie has to go. Maybe with a much much much plainer jacket. The trousers have a faint pattern that you can't make out in these photos. Let's hope the lights are dim at the holiday party, as I can't afford a pair of wool flannels at this point.

My closet is a more extensive train wreck. I already have black flannels.

Assuming I swap out the shirt for something simpler, what shoes would be recommended?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Any shoes that aren't black would be an improvement, as long as they made sense with the rest of what you wore. On the trousers, if it looks right, it is. Post a pic of the cloth if you'd like a more-specific call from the iGent crowd.

Buy simple, easy-to-wear basics, plus the occasional piece that speaks to _you_.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Any shoes that aren't black would be an improvement, as long as they made sense with the rest of what you wore. On the trousers, if it looks right, it is. Post a pic of the cloth if you'd like a more-specific call from the iGent crowd.
> 
> Buy simple, easy-to-wear basics, plus the occasional piece that speaks to _you_.


The camera in my Blackberry (yes, I still use one) doesn't provide sufficient color resolution, so I'll have to go with what I have (no dark brown shoes at this point, and my quite purple-y "merlot" Park Avenues won't do here, I think). There's no point in further hijacking this thread, as you've all been generous.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> The camera in my Blackberry (yes, I still use one) doesn't provide sufficient color resolution, so I'll have to go with what I have (no dark brown shoes at this point, and my quite purple-y "merlot" Park Avenues won't do here, I think). There's no point in further hijacking this thread, as you've all been generous.


Burg would be better than black, if you have the right trousers. You might be able to wear the black flannels with 'em. Black trousers with burg or tan shoes aren't the end of the world, though they're not great.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Burg would be better than black, if you have the right trousers. You might be able to wear the black flannels with 'em. Black trousers with burg or tan shoes aren't the end of the world, though they're not great.


Well, that's good advice. Yes, I know all the objections to black, but the money's spent, and they'd look cleaner than what I have on above.


----------



## upr_crust

Getting back into the rhythm of working . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie & cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino













Lifestyle photo:


----------



## RogerP

Nobody rocks a contrast collar shirt like crusty, and that tie is the perfect choice.

SG - it's no hijack to post pics and ask for feedback - in fact, it's rather the point. I did not see a pattern in the trousers - I agree with Y-Repp that solid would be far preferable here. I disagree with Y-Repp about black trousers and tan shoes, however - that _is_ the end of the world. :icon_smile:

Trying a different tie with the charcoal grey glen plaid (outdoor close-up pic is true to colour).

Suit - Samuelsohn MTM
Shirt - Robert Jones store brand
Tie - Rosen store brand - wool.
PS - Canali
Shooos - A. Cleverley


----------



## MaxBuck

Nice shooos.

That suit is terrific, Roger. Don't know that I've ever seen a true glen plaid quite that dark, but it works really well with the lighter thread forming the checks.


----------



## crocto

I'm going to try a before and after. This is the before and in a week or so there'll be an after.

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Chaps Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## Jake Genezen

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Purple tie is a good idea, but purple-on-puple would be a bit much.


I agree with purple on purple, but, generally speaking, I think a solid purple tie on a lilac Bengal stripe shirt would work in as much as a solid navy tie would work on a sky-blue Bengal shirt.


----------



## RogerP

Jake Genezen said:


> I agree with purple on purple, but, generally speaking, I think a solid purple tie on a lilac Bengal stripe shirt would work in as much as a solid navy tie would work on a sky-blue Bengal shirt.


You'd put a Bengal stripe shirt under a jacket with that bold of a check?


----------



## Jake Genezen

RogerP said:


> You'd put a Bengal stripe shirt under a jacket with that bold of a check?


Sorry, RogerP, I just meant in general: that is, lilac and purple can work together in as as much as sky-blue and navy can work together.

I enjoy your posts very much, and regarding your splendid new jacket, I think I'd just allow the jacket to take centre stage, accompanying it with a plain shirt and perhaps a silk knit tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger: first, I have to gush about the suit again - what a perfect balance of bold glen plaid, but going tone on tone sans accent color to keep it in control - awesome MTM choice. I also love the shoes and the pattern on the toe box (which I'm sure has a name that many on this forum know). While the tie's color is perfect for the suit, I'm not sure the criss-cross pattern of the tie works well with the glen plaid of the suit (maybe because, to some extent, the patterns are similar and, also, the scale is too similar). Overall, thought, great, just me probably being too nit-picky.


----------



## RogerP

Jake - understood - and agreed re. Lilac and purple. 

FF - pick away! Those nits are often what separate fair from good and good from great. What attracted me to the tie were colour and texture - I felt the soft matte finish of the wool looked better against the flannel than even soft sheen silk would.

But I absolutely had the same concern regarding the pattern. I thought there might be juuust enough difference in scale to get away with it, but whenever one approaches that close to a boundary, it's a risk. After the first wearing today, I'm still not completely sure.

So if anyone else cares to chime in, I'm all ears!


----------



## stcolumba

Suit Supply "Havana"
Tie and PS also from Suit Supply
Shirt: Brooks Brudder (blue color, real iron)
Shoes: AE


----------



## RogerP

SuitSupply should hire you - their suits look like a million bucks when you wear them. Love this bold windowpane. And the tie and pocket square as well. Not sure that the shoes best compliment the slender tousers, though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jake Genezen said:


> I agree with purple on purple, but, generally speaking, I think a solid purple tie on a lilac Bengal stripe shirt would work in as much as a solid navy tie would work on a sky-blue Bengal shirt.


I suppose so, but I hesitate to wear too much of a non-staple color.

RogerP, I'm afraid I agree with FF about the suit/tie, and again on the houndstooth square. I don't love doing more than one of the same pattern -- striped suit with striped tie is an obvious exception, two checks can work if the rig is _serious_ country squire territory, and one can do a "pine" paisley tie (which is more like a neat anyway) with a large-scale paisley hank. Otherwise, it's something I avoid. The absolute worst thing, in my opinion, is a neat-pattern tie with a different neat as a square -- two great tastes that don't taste great together.

Also, I think the toe design on those Cleverley shoes is a ram's-head medallion. I forget the name for the other style of medallion. I've always liked the '80s EGs with crossed golf clubs.


----------



## MaxBuck

Not trying to impress anyone here, but illustrating how chalkstripe odd trousers can look just fine.

Trousers and shirt are Lands' End; sweater is Peter Millar. (Tassel loafers, not visible, by FootJoy.) This was our golf club's holiday open house. We drank Great Lakes Christmas Ale and ate U10 scallops wrapped in bacon till our bellies burst. Good times.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of my work week for this week - with a burst of color.

Suit & cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Scarf - Galeries Lafayette - vintage 1964
Hat - Selentino













Lifestyle photo - top of the dome of the cathedral, Florence


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - fair enough - I'll put that tie to different use going forward.

Okay - here are two different shirt and tie options from my existing wardrobe that I have tried with the new jacket (I could not find a purple tie that worked):

Option A - pale blue shirt, grey wool/silk tie with navy pin dots. I'm already not loving the PS here, but it was all I had in grey.

Option B - Lavender shirt (trust me, I know it probably looks white on your screen) blue tie with brown / pale blue accents:

I'm probably going to order a couple ties early next week, so if there is anything that springs to mind, let me know.

Oh - the shoes - for those of you that hate the concept of a derby with a jacket and tie, and go positively cross-eyed over the concept of a derby with _tassled laces_ - these are for you. :icon_smile_big: EG for Foster & Son:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## SlideGuitarist

RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - fair enough - I'll put that tie to different use going forward.
> 
> Okay - here are two different shirt and tie options from my existing wardrobe that I have tried with the new jacket (I could not find a purple tie that worked):
> 
> Option A - pale blue shirt, grey wool/silk tie with navy pin dots. I'm already not loving the PS here, but it was all I had in grey.


Roger, anything I could say about your ensembles (anyone else's) should be taken _cum grano salis_ if at all, but at first glance, as I was just scrolling downward, the gray of the tie was similar enough to that of the trousers that I could follow gray from head to foot. Perhaps this is just an effect of your reduction to 6" in height. FWIW I preferred the blue tie/PS.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Today I haven't been doing much. The weather is cold so I put on warm clothes today. This time I tried to have some brands more of you have heard of :wink2:

Coat: Baldini
Polo Shirt(turtleneck): Boomerang
Jeans: Acne
Hat: Ralph Lauren
Gloves: Hestra
Boots: R.M. Williams
Watch: Longines HydroConquest.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Today I haven't been doing much. The weather is cold so I put on warm clothes today. *This time I tried to have some brands more of you have heard of *:wink2:
> 
> Coat: Baldini
> Polo Shirt(turtleneck): Boomerang
> Jeans: Acne
> Hat: Ralph Lauren
> Gloves: Hestra
> Boots: R.M. Williams
> Watch: Longines HydroConquest.
> 
> Yes, heard of Ralph Lauren (think the brand is going to be a success), not so much Baldini, Boomerang, Acne (had it as a kid), Hestra, R.M.Williams and Longines HydroConquest (wasn't that Michael Phelps), but yes to Longines too. :smile:


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Well. Acne is a Swedish brand and maybe not so famous internationally. Baldini is a small Italian brand that doesn't even have a website, so that one is OK too :biggrin:

Hestra makes nice gloves https://hestragloves.com, maybe not very famous.

However I though everyone knew what Boomerang and R.M. Williams was. Maybe I was wrong, hah.

EDIT: Ok, so Hestra and Boomerang are both also Swedish brands. I am a bit narrow-minded perhaps...


----------



## Tilton

Acne jeans (among other brands) were popular at some point when I was in high school (7-10 years ago). I remember owning a pair. 

Any big skier knows (and owns) Hestra gloves. I still have a pair of the old guide mitts somewhere, long since replaced, but never discarded. 

Who doesn't know RMW? They pop up enough on these forums that any regular reader has at least heard of them!


----------



## RogerP

Never heard of Hestra, but then I'm not even a little skier. :smile: And I am struggling to imagine a brand called Acne being popular with teens, but who knows, could be a stroke of marketing genius. 

RMW - yes. And Longines, of course.

SG - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Acne is one of the most popular brands in Sweden right now, they make very good looking clothes in nice quality, but are maybe targeting people 35>.

Hestra make very nice leather gloves as well, https://hestragloves.com/sv/gloves/classics/peccary-classic-wool-1/ these for example.

Anyway, what did you think of the outfit? Maybe a bit too casual for your taste.


----------



## RogerP

Too casual? Nah - I'm not in a suit every day. Overall I like it. I might ditch the toque in favour of a cap similar to that worn by crusty in his most recent lifestyle pic.

The jeans are a bit too skinny for my taste - they are strangling your ankles and kind of make your boots look huge.

But it's a smart rig overall.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Acne is one of the most popular brands in Sweden right now, they make very good looking clothes in nice quality, but are maybe targeting people 35>.
> 
> Hestra make very nice leather gloves as well, https://hestragloves.com/sv/gloves/classics/peccary-classic-wool-1/ these for example.
> 
> Anyway, *what did you think of the outfit?* Maybe a bit too casual for your taste.


The jeans, turtleneck and boots look good together (jeans might be a touch long or it could just be bunching owing to the boot - and long is always better than short for jeans) - very classic casual. I'm not a big fan of that length for that style of coat. I know it is the current fashion, but for that style of coat, it looks truncated to my eye hitting at / above the knee. That style coat, IMHO, should hit at mid-calf or there abouts. There are other coats - barn jackets, P-coats and some of the Barbours, etc. - that look right hitting at / slightly above knee length. Hat looks good and the watch looks very classic sports watch - all nicely done.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is something Christmas-y. This is as much as I can do in that mode on short notice - I'm out of reindeer sweaters .

SC, shirt, tie, trousers, PS, socks and shoes - all BB.


----------



## MaxBuck

Crusty, an admirably holiday-oriented rig today.

Perhaps you can compensate for the lack of reindeer sweater by drinking enough to get your nose Rudolf-red. That's certainly my plan. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Brio1

upr_crust said:


> The end of my work week for this week - with a burst of color.
> 
> Suit & cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - JAB
> Braces - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Scarf - Galeries Lafayette - vintage 1964
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifestyle photo - top of the dome of the cathedral, Florence


This is a great shot of you with Firenze in the background. You look like a scholar of art history. :cool2:


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Crusty, an admirably holiday-oriented rig today. Perhaps you can compensate for the lack of reindeer sweater by drinking enough to get your nose Rudolf-red. That's certainly my plan. :drunken_smilie:


The nose is willing, but the liver is weak.  I expect that my consumption will not go beyond a glass of wine with tonight's dinner, and a limoncello afterwards . . .



Brio1 said:


> This is a great shot of you with Firenze in the background. You look like an art history scholar. :cool2:


"Art History" is what it says on the diploma - "Bank VP" is what is says on the business cards - economics trumps taste . . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR: Very nice Christmas outfit without screaming Christmas outfit. I really like the (almost) chalk-stripe windowpane pattern in the sport coat. Also, flat-front, no cuff trousers - not a typical UPR style?


----------



## crocto

So this is the before picture.

Here are the afters. It's got a subtle plaid to it. I guess I've been seeing too many of Roger's pictures lately.


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy, cold day in NYC - perfect day for flannel.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - J & M
Cap - Bailey
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Barney's NYC


----------



## RogerP

crusty, I love your collection of overcoats every bit as much as I love your suits.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty, I love your collection of overcoats every bit as much as I love your suits.


It's a lot easier to keep track of the overcoats - there are many fewer of them . Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mcfrankshc

Yellow coloured poplin pants, light blue oxford shirt, abstract art tie, medium gray blazer, brown chukkas.


----------



## Roycru

On the train......all Brooks Brothers


----------



## immanuelrx

Old Navy Jeans and Old Navy mint polo. No shame in it. I like being dressed up just as must as the next guy, but not when I am lounging at home.


----------



## upr_crust

Snow is allegedly coming to NYC - more flannel, and a flat cap.

Suit, shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Cap - James Dermot, London, via House of Cashmere


----------



## eagle2250

Roycru said:


> On the train......all Brooks Brothers


:thumbs-up: With just a single photograph you present us with superb examples of how a gentleman should properly dress for going out into the world and how to get where you are going in style! Thank-you, Roycru, for those excellent examples. We are the better for your effort.


----------



## AbleRiot

*It's beginning to look a lot like I have to shovel snow this afternoon!!!*



upr_crust said:


> Snow is allegedly coming to NYC - more flannel, and a flat cap.


Well, SNOW is already here in NJ so I hope you've got snow boots with your UPR!

As it is, I was all dressed up ready to drive in to work but decided to turn around due to the inclement weather after dropping my son off in daycare 2 miles from home.

So, instead of the dress shirt and flannel pants I already had on...working from home in comfy Levis jeans and a long sleeve tee and my Bison Shearling-Lined LL Bean slippers :icon_smile_big:...and home made mochaccino.


----------



## RogerP

Roycru and crusty are both looking very 3-piece-distinguished.


----------



## TheoProf

Love the look Crusty! The shirt and tie combo with the glen plaid is fantastic. Roycru, very sophisticated look. Well done sir! Btw, you two are forcing me to change my assumptions about the viability of the option of choosing to wear a pocket watch. Roycru, that tie is superb!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks everyone for your kind comments about a 67 year old former Santa Fe Railway employe wearing his Santa Fe Railway employe lapel pin (from the days before bar coded photo ID's on lanyards around the neck) sitting in a 77 year old former Santa Fe Railway lounge car wearing Brooks Brothers clothing over 40 years old about to begin a trip over what once was the Santa Fe Railway's Los Angeles Division Third and Fourth District.

For those fans of pocket watches (Hamilton 992B Railway Specials), and vests, here's another picture from the trip, a Conductor who I last worked with in 1986 and I complying with former Santa Fe Railway Rule 3, comparing watches before the start of the trip, probably the last time that anyone will do this. As you can see, there is a much younger Brakeman looking rather dejected because he dates from a later pocket watch less and vest less era.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments about a 67 year old former Santa Fe Railway employe wearing his Santa Fe Railway employe lapel pin (from the days before bar coded photo ID's on lanyards around the neck) sitting in a 77 year old former Santa Fe Railway lounge car wearing Brooks Brothers clothing over 40 years old about to begin a trip over what once was the Santa Fe Railway's Los Angeles Division Third and Fourth District.
> 
> For those fans of pocket watches (Hamilton 992B Railway Specials), and vests, here's another picture from the trip, a Conductor who I last worked with in 1986 and I complying with former Santa Fe Railway Rule 3, comparing watches before the start of the trip, probably the last time that anyone will do this. As you can see, there is a much younger Brakeman looking rather dejected because he dates from a later pocket watch less and vest less era.


Fantastic. You captured a wonderful moment in a picture and with your prose. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## son of brummell

Roycru said:


> * * *
> 
> For those fans of pocket watches * * *, a Conductor who I last worked with in 1986 and I complying with former Santa Fe Railway Rule 3, comparing watches before the start of the trip, probably the last time that anyone will do this. As you can see, there is a much younger Brakeman looking rather dejected because he dates from a later pocket watch less and vest less era.


Very impressive. Pure Brooks Brothers style before its decline. 40 years ago Brooks used to carry a good stock of three piece sack suits in the standard classics (e.g., flannel, herringbone, worsted, birdseye, etc.) as well as one or two special, seasonal numbers which would not appear again (e.g., flannel window pane by Fox Flannel).

I guess that the brakeman feels left-out amidst this gathering celebrating the old ways of the railroad. Perhaps he's reaching for his phone so that he can compare time? Not the same!


----------



## RogerP

Roycru - much awesomeness in that post.


----------



## drlivingston

What is this "snow" that you speak of?


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> What is this "snow" that you speak of?


Fluffy cold white crap that falls out of the sky, and makes it slippery to walk on pavement. Total annoyance from Mother Nature.


----------



## Reuben

upr_crust said:


> Fluffy cold white crap that falls out of the sky, and makes it slippery to walk on pavement. Total annoyance from Mother Nature.


So wet cotton from the sky?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immanuelrx

The Army made it easy for me, I am wearing an ACU blouse and pants with tan vibram boots.


----------



## adoucett

In a photo paying homage to the great Sir Upr Crust, 

Not nearly as splendid as one of his combinations, but here is what I wore to a recent "formal" party hosted by my team.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Fluffy cold white crap that falls out of the sky, and makes it slippery to walk on pavement. Total annoyance from Mother Nature.


UPR, normally, I am in agreement with you, but your dismissal of snow - a fluffily white beauty that for a brief moment transports the city to a magically place of non-gritty elegance, quietness (amazing how much fresh snow muffles sound) and time travel (in a big storm, cars disappear and, with a little imagination, you can picture the city 100 years ago - is surprising). Yes, once the melting starts - it's a pain in the neck - but that brief moment of transcendence is worth it.


----------



## Jovan

I love the snow.


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, normally, I am in agreement with you, but your dismissal of snow - a fluffily white beauty that for a brief moment transports the city to a magically place of non-gritty elegance, quietness (amazing how much fresh snow muffles sound) and time travel (in a big storm, cars disappear and, with a little imagination, you can picture the city 100 years ago - is surprising). Yes, once the melting starts - it's a pain in the neck - but that brief moment of transcendence is worth it.


If you own a car and live in New Jersey the snow sucks. If you live in NYC the snow is fantastic. Did I mention New Jersey sucks?

Mine from Monday

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Banana Republic
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

Out in the country where my parents reside, snow is breathtakingly beautiful. In the city where I work, it quickly resolves into a salt-infused grey-brown slushy brine that is most unpleasant.


----------



## upr_crust

On the subject of snow, most all of it has disappeared from the streets of Manhattan, and yes, a pristine white blanket of the stuff falling at night, with the lights of Manhattan on it can be magical, but then one has to walk through it - the magic dims quickly.

It's colder, but clear and predicted to be sunny today. Today is the middle of the hat trick of parties for the week - yesterday, a holiday party for a worthy cause; tonight, a holiday party for my condo, and tomorrow, a holiday party for work. Thankfully, I'm off Friday.

Suit, tie, cufflinks, scarf - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Crusty: Whom makes the gloves you are wearing? Most times a pair of gloves would be inconsequential, however for a man of your distinguished taste, something people want to know.


----------



## upr_crust

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Crusty: Whom makes the gloves you are wearing? Most times a pair of gloves would be inconsequential, however for a man of your distinguished taste, something people want to know.


I hate to disappoint you, but my gloves are all from the famous (or infamous) downtown NYC discounter Century 21 (no, it's not a real estate office - rather more a polyglot welter of European tourists looking to buy designer clothes at discounted prices). C21 has, from some anonymous maker, leather gloves with cashmere linings that I favor, at a most reasonable price - a major consideration, since when I buy outerwear, I buy gloves to go with it - every coat has its own pair of gloves. FYI, mixed in with the other leather/cashmere gloves on sale, they had Portolanos as well, heavily marked down.


----------



## RogerP

Cold today. Cashmere, felt and flannel help.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Roycru said:


> On the train......all Brooks Brothers


Where are Danny and the girls??

It kills me every time I see the Sante Fe going to Vermont in White Christmas!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

RogerP said:


> Cold today. Cashmere, felt and flannel help.


That is a great hat!!


----------



## red_shift

RogerP - every time I see your posts I think "That man is just killing it, day in and day out". I hope to be at your level within the next few years.


----------



## sskim3

crocto said:


> If you own a car and live in New Jersey the snow sucks. If you live in NYC the snow is fantastic. Did I mention New Jersey sucks?
> 
> Mine from Monday
> 
> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> PS: Black Brown 1826


I love the shirt! And be careful of black ice. Unless you are fortunate to live in a wealthy town, your stuck with crappy rocks with ice and slush all over the place. Drive safe because our state has way too many crappy drivers.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I hate to disappoint you, but my gloves are all from the famous (or infamous) downtown NYC discounter Century 21 (no, it's not a real estate office - rather more a polyglot welter of European tourists looking to buy designer clothes at discounted prices). C21 has, from some anonymous maker, leather gloves with cashmere linings that I favor, at a most reasonable price - a major consideration, since when I buy outerwear, I buy gloves to go with it - every coat has its own pair of gloves. FYI, mixed in with the other leather/cashmere gloves on sale, they had Portolanos as well, heavily marked down.


When I get downtown, I try to walk through Century 21, which, like most discount stores, is hit or miss but has some great values on some days (if, as Sy Syms averred, you are an educated consumer and know brands, prices, etc.). But now I'm feeling even better about Century 21 knowing that UPR shops there (as part of the unwashed masses, I am in my element there, but to know that one of the stars of WAYWT shops there, too, makes me feel marginally better about myself).

I'm also going to, in good fun, challenge UPR on his claim that "all" his gloves are from C21. I bet he has a pair or two of really nice gloves from BB, Paul Stuart, Polo or from one of his European vacation / shopping trips tucked away somewhere in his wardrobe?


----------



## RogerP

Cold today. Cashmere, felt and flannel help.


----------



## crocto

sskim3 said:


> I love the shirt! And be careful of black ice. Unless you are fortunate to live in a wealthy town, your stuck with crappy rocks with ice and slush all over the place. Drive safe because our state has way too many crappy drivers.


I'm of the opinion that about 75-90% of the population cannot drive. And in ideal conditions should be nowhere near a 2 ton machine capable of going 2+ miles per hour. For example, I live about 12 miles from where I work and it takes me 45 minutes because 1. Jersey sucks and 2. people cannot drive.



RogerP said:


> Cold today. Cashmere, felt and flannel help.


How do you keep your suede boots from getting messed up?


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> How do you keep your suede boots from getting messed up?


Nanoprotector. Magic in a bottle.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> When I get downtown, I try to walk through Century 21, which, like most discount stores, is hit or miss but has some great values on some days (if, as Sy Syms averred, you are an educated consumer and know brands, prices, etc.). But now I'm feeling even better about Century 21 knowing that UPR shops there (as part of the unwashed masses, I am in my element there, but to know that one of the stars of WAYWT shops there, too, makes me feel marginally better about myself). I'm also going to, in good fun, challenge UPR on his claim that "all" his gloves are from C21. I bet he has a pair or two of really nice gloves from BB, Paul Stuart, Polo or from one of his European vacation / shopping trips tucked away somewhere in his wardrobe?


The cashmere-lined leather gloves from C21 are quite reasonably nice, and I can swear that I've no gloves from Paul Stuart, Polo, and any of my European vacations/shopping trips. As for BB, I recently bought a very nice pair of gloves yesterday there, but not for myself, but for my partner. Remember that I have a pair of gloves stashed in the pockets of every piece of outerwear that I own - I couldn't (or wouldn't) afford gloves at full price from the likes of Stuart's or Polo. I won't even mention the one pair of Thinsulate-lined leather gloves in my raincoat - they came from Daffy's! Eek!


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Nanoprotector. Magic in a bottle.


That sounds awesome! Can you recommend a brand?



upr_crust said:


> they came from Daffy's! Eek!


Daffy's was fantastic! They closed the one in Wayne, NJ a while ago sadly. I think they're all closed now.


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> That sounds awesome! Can you recommend a brand?


Check the video at this link. I was wearing my blue suede Carmina chukkas while taking my daughter and a friend to the movies a couple weeks ago. One bumped the other, who sloshed a healthy wave of coke onto my shoe. The drink flew off my shoe like it was afraid of it.

https://leffot.com/shop/index.php/shoe-care/nano-protector-1494.html


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The cashmere-lined leather gloves from C21 are quite reasonably nice, and I can swear that I've no gloves from Paul Stuart, Polo, and any of my European vacations/shopping trips. As for BB, I recently bought a very nice pair of gloves yesterday there, but not for myself, but for my partner. Remember that I have a pair of gloves stashed in the pockets of every piece of outerwear that I own - I couldn't (or wouldn't) afford gloves at full price from the likes of Stuart's or Polo. I won't even mention the one pair of Thinsulate-lined leather gloves in my raincoat - they came from Daffy's! Eek!


I stand corrected. Now we need to talk about why you wouldn't just buy a few really nice pairs of gloves and move them from coat to coat - just kidding as I have no business commenting on gloves as my only nice pair of gloves was a gift (a cashmere-lined pair of leather gloves from Cole Haan when it really was Cole Haan - my girlfriend's parents have incredible taste). And great job today of combining a tattersall shirt with a window pane suit and showing how strong patterns can work together when they are of different scales - very nicely done.


----------



## upr_crust

Tonight my division at work is having its holiday party, and I just retrieved today's suit back from my alterations tailor. I hadn't worn it in about a year, and had packed it for my trip abroad, figuring that were it a bit loose, that would be a good thing, considering weight gain while on vacation. It has now been tailored down to my current size, and looks much better for the attention.

It is expected to be cold today, and this evening, and tonight's party venue is in a particularly breezy section of lower Manhattan, hence the camel's hair overcoat.

Suit & overcoat - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## Shaver

This is not what I am wearing today. However, when I uploaded this photo recently it was a terrible quality compressed image. So here it is again with some increased resolution.

This is my place of work, just around the corner from where our famous alumnus Rutherford split the atom. :icon_smile:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That is just beautiful, Shaver. As an inhabitant of a glass tower with cardboard walls and industrial-grade carpet tiles, I am exceedingly envious.

crusty - smashing as always. The only thing that gives me pause is the very dark (black?) hat paired with the very light tan overcoat.


----------



## crocto

Shaver said:


> This is not what I am wearing today. However, when I uploaded this photo recently it was a terrible quality compressed image. So here it is again with some increased resolution.
> 
> This is my place of work, just around the corner from where our famous alumnus Rutherford split the atom. :icon_smile:


Looks like it could use some more ivy.


----------



## VaBeach

Shaver said:


> This is not what I am wearing today. However, when I uploaded this photo recently it was a terrible quality compressed image. So here it is again with some increased resolution.
> 
> This is my place of work, just around the corner from where our famous alumnus Rutherford split the atom. :icon_smile:
> 
> View attachment 9606


Hmmm. Electric or DE to take care of that scruffy look behind you?


----------



## upr_crust

My day off, but filled with errands.

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, tie & cap - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - RLPL


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Haha, I just found stcolumba's tumblr-page! Pretty amazing coincidence.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Maybe not the preferred taste of this forum but I liked the picture so why not.

Jacket: Suit supply
Polo shirt: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Schnayderman's
PS: unknown


----------



## stcolumba

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Maybe not the preferred taste of this forum but I liked the picture so why not.
> 
> Jacket: Suit supply
> Polo shirt: Ralph Lauren
> Shirt: Schnayderman's
> PS: unknown


Turtleneck with a DB is a neat combination. Personally, I'd not include the shirt with the popped collar underneath. But, if you are comfortable with it, why not? I like the pic stitching in the coat lapel.


----------



## Jovan

Agreed. Less is more in this case.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

stcolumba: I understand that, it wasn't VERY comfortable and I changed it 2 times during the day, couldn't decide which way I liked better. The reason I did try it up is probably because I have seen some Italian fashion person do it and I thought it looked cool. I am still trying different styles and haven't really settled for one yet, but I figured it is fun with some difference in this thread.


----------



## stcolumba

Tom_Bombadill said:


> stcolumba: I understand that, it wasn't VERY comfortable and I changed it 2 times during the day, couldn't decide which way I liked better. The reason I did try it up is probably because I have seen some Italian fashion person do it and I thought it looked cool. I am still trying different styles and haven't really settled for one yet, but I figured it is fun with some difference in this thread.


My comment was not meant to be a criticism. It is certainly all right to "experiment" with different styles. A little sprezzatura is an OK thing! What is the model of your double breasted coat?


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work, through the remains of the weekend's snow. Not shown - rubber overshoes.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - BB
Cufflinks - The British Museum (souvenirs of a pre-Columbian gold exhibition)
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Olde England, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## RogerP

Tom, I am in partial agreement with stcolumba. The turtleneck with the DB is a sharp look. Stuffing a _denim_ shirt underneath with the collars poking upwards to the heavens, however, is an irredeemable mistake. "Cool" doesn't excuse everything. Pairing bright orange high top sneakers with a formal navy business suit might well praised as "cool" and "fun" by some fashion magazine somewhere. But that doesn't make it any less than an exceptionally poor choice.

crusty - that is just a perfect blend of colour, texture and pattern.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tom B: the turtleneck and jacket look good together (ever since stcolumba bought his new Suit Supply suits, I've been impressed with what I've seen from that company). I've seen (J.Crew showed several models doing it last year) a shirt like yours worn under a turtleneck but with the collar down. The turtleneck was low enough (and and a touch loose to the neck) and the shirt collar high enough, that about ten percent of the shirt collar peaked out from the turtleneck. I thought it was a nice twist on the look and worked well - a fun way to shake up tradition. I checked and can't find it on J.Crew now, but I know they did it that way last year.

My guess is that you know what works for you and the context that you are wearing it in - and it's always a bit hard to fully appreciate these outfits with out seeing the person's face - so I'm sure the popped collar works, but just looking at the picture, the collar looks a bit forced. But again, I'm looking at one shot and not the full picture or context. And you definitely have a confident personal style that I'm sure pulls the look off well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tom B: just read our exchange with stcolumba and applaud you more for trying different things - that's how you find the things that work and don't work for you.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr: While all your suits fit you well, I think the Phineas Cole's might be the best cut for your body. Although, you brought a suit back from one of your London trips (Lingwood and something…I think it was called) that also had a killer fit.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - that is just a perfect blend of colour, texture and pattern.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr: While all your suits fit you well, I think the Phineas Cole's might be the best cut for your body. Although, you brought a suit back from one of your London trips (Lingwood and something&#8230;I think it was called) that also had a killer fit.


Thank you, gentlemen. As an adjunct of the process of photographing my attire over the last several years, I have become much more sensitive to the nuances of fit, which, in conjunction with losing a fair amount of weight over the last several years, has made me steer away from the conventional Brooks Bros. fit (rather boxy, even in its latest incarnations, which are less boxy than in previous years), to more shaped fits, of which Phineas Cole (and Paul Stuart's Paul fit) and New & Lingwood are two examples. Phineas Cole has the advantage of a slightly lower button stance, as a 44 regular (with adjustments to the jacket) vs. New & Lingwood, where I am a 42 short, which brings the button stance up a bit on my torso.


----------



## Fading Fast

Apparently it was "something and Lingwood" not "Lingwood and something.":icon_smile: Interesting that you can straddle a 42 short in one brand to a 44 reg in another. I've been a 40L my entire adult life and I've only strayed to a 41L once in a awhile in brands that cut on the tight side, but it has to be a long as the regulars just hit too short. It's surprising that you can move both size and length in different brands, but (as we know from "This is Spinal Tap"), it's just a number, the fit is what counts.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Apparently it was "something and Lingwood" not "Lingwood and something.":icon_smile: Interesting that you can straddle a 42 short in one brand to a 44 reg in another. I've been a 40L my entire adult life and I've only strayed to a 41L once in a awhile in brands that cut on the tight side, but it has to be a long as the regulars just hit too short. It's surprising that you can move both size and length in different brands, but (as we know from "This is Spinal Tap"), it's just a number, the fit is what counts.


It's all in how the suit is cut. Phineas Cole cuts their jackets relatively short, which is, apparently, good for my size and shape, but I take a 44R not so much for the jacket, but for the trousers, which are very slimly cut (and my thighs are not). New & Lingwood's suit jackets are cut relatively long, and I'm 5'9", so I am suspended between their 42R and their 42S, though for sleeve length, 42S is just about perfect.

I've tried on a RLBL 44 regular jacket, and it fit quite well off the rack, yet I tried on a 42S in an Armani suit jacket, and it was a good fit, so, as you note, it's not the number, it's the fit that counts.


----------



## Bjorn

New suit & an old tie and shoe. 
Light wasn't very good:


Critique on the suit would be appreciated, if it is indeed visible. It's a one button charcoal herringbone. I'm guessing the trousers are a little tighter than par.


----------



## Fading Fast

Bjorn said:


> New suit & an old tie and shoe.
> Light wasn't very good:
> 
> Critique on the suit would be appreciated, if it is indeed visible. It's a one button charcoal herringbone. I'm guessing the trousers are a little tighter than par.


My quick and dirty is that the jacket is a touch too short, the sleeves maybe a touch to short, the pants too long (not only do you have a big break, but half way up the calf there is another break that should not be there) and while the waist doesn't look too suppressed, the puckering at the jacket button tells me something is wrong (maybe the button needs to be moved). Also, I notice a bump in your right shoulder that might just need a good pressing to fix (or the padding will need some tailoring work). All that said, with a little tweaking and pressing, almost everything could be fixed and you will look even better in it.


----------



## Bjorn

Fading Fast said:


> My quick and dirty is that the jacket is a touch too short, the sleeves maybe a touch to short, the pants too long (not only do you have a big break, but half way up the calf there is another break that should not be there) and while the waist doesn't look too suppressed, the puckering at the jacket button tells me something is wrong (maybe the button needs to be moved). Also, I notice a bump in your right shoulder that might just need a good pressing to fix (or the padding will need some tailoring work). All that said, with a little tweaking and pressing, almost everything could be fixed and you will look even better in it.


Thank you for your comments!

I keep my jackets on the short side. The trousers may have been due to the braces not being shortened sufficiently, I'll check that. I'll probably wear them a couple of times to see how they sit. Bit long most likely.

There's no pulling at the jacket button, but I did just unpack it out of a flat box, so it may be just a pressing that's needed.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Cufflinks - The British Museum (souvenirs of a pre-Columbian gold exhibition)


Don't think you quite knocked it out of the park today, upr_crust, but at least a 3-bagger.

"Gold bugs." Very cute. My budget is more along the lines of "iron horses" till some deadbeat clients pony up the cash ...


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Don't think you quite knocked it out of the park today, upr_crust, but at least a 3-bagger."Gold bugs." Very cute. My budget is more along the lines of "iron horses" till some deadbeat clients pony up the cash ...


We'll try for a homer tomorrow. Meanwhile, the "gold bugs", as you've described, are actually turtles, in the iconography of pre-Columbian cultures of Columbia, and alas, the reproductions are only gilded pewter .


----------



## upr_crust

Something a little more formal today, despite the fact that it's currently snowing in NYC.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Juky

> "Braces - Paul Stuart"


I have to say, every time I see those braces they make me want to get a pair. I don't wear braces but they are the ones that would make me indulge.
Cheers,
J.


----------



## upr_crust

Juky said:


> I have to say, every time I see those braces they make me want to get a pair. I don't wear braces but they are the ones that would make me indulge.Cheers,J.


Thank you. I had looked at that particular pair of braces at Paul Stuart for probably close to a year before deciding to indulge, and they were the best design (IMHO) that they had when I bought them (and they've a large selection of Trafalgar braces in fancy patterns).


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR: really, really well-done outfit today. It has a classic movie vibe without any hint of costume. Spencer Tracy could drop right into those clothes, but again, they are timeless. The shot with the jacket off is what put that thought in my head. 

Also, the simple elegance of the tie with its very tiny houndstooth pattern is a great example of how to mix patterns by using different scales and shows how a master like you can wear a bold pattern suit without having to "play it safe" with a solid tie. 

Have you ever thought about having a few different color / style frames to use with different outfits? I could see either a vintage-style rimless or very thin antiqued silver frame working incredibly well with what you are wearing today. Your frames are very nice looking, compliment your coloring and fit your eye / head width very well, but possibly a different style would work even better with today's outfit. 

Just a thought from a guy working at home in a pair of old jeans, a cotton turtleneck under a grey flannel shirt and worn out boat shoes (that are probably worth less than your socks) offering a well-intended suggestion.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR: really, really well-done outfit today. It has a classic movie vibe without any hint of costume. Spencer Tracy could drop right into those clothes, but again, they are timeless. The shot with the jacket off is what put that thought in my head. Also, the simple elegance of the tie with its very tiny houndstooth pattern is a great example of how to mix patterns by using different scales and shows how a master like you can wear a bold pattern suit without having to "play it safe" with a solid tie. Have you ever thought about having a few different color / style frames to use with different outfits? I could see either a vintage-style rimless or very thin antiqued silver frame working incredibly well with what you are wearing today. Your frames are very nice looking, compliment your coloring and fit your eye / head width very well, but possibly a different style would work even better with today's outfit. Just a thought from a guy working at home in a pair of old jeans, a cotton turtleneck under a grey flannel shirt and worn out boat shoes (that are probably worth less than your socks) offering a well-intended suggestion.


Thanks for the compliments. Today's tie is actually tiny squares, not houndstooth, but with digital photo reproduction, small details get mushed. As for different frames - are you in cahoots with my optician ? The frames shown are the best frames for my face that I've had in a long time - I've sworn off metal frames (I wore them for a long time, but was told in no uncertain terms from the mavens at styleforum that I should revert to tortoiseshell), and I'm too klutzy with my glasses to wear rimless frames.


----------



## Dmontez

UPR I really must know how you get a perfect knot, and dimple every time! I try and emulate your knot every time I tie mine. It always seems to come out more triangular than yours.


----------



## upr_crust

Dmontez said:


> UPR I really must know how you get a perfect knot, and dimple every time! I try and emulate your knot every time I tie mine. It always seems to come out more triangular than yours.


My tie knot is a simple double four-in-hand (a four-in-hand knot with an extra wraparound of the wider end of the tie). A four-in-hand knot will make a less triangular knot than a half-Windsor, but the size and shape of the knot is dependent on the width of the tie at the point at which it's tied, and the thickness of the tie fabric and its lining. My Charvet ties are fairly wide at the point of knotting, and are lightly lined, and make longer, thinner knots, as opposed to some of my ties from Brooks, which make smaller, denser knots, with thinner blades at the point of knotting, but heavier lining and/or fabric. As for a dimple, it takes some playing aroung with the knot to produce a good one.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Stcolumbia, I love the suit! I think you are the most handsome man here, or at least the one closest to my preferred style, may I ask how old you are?.

upr_crust is of course very handsome as well, love the pocket watch!


----------



## RogerP

stcolumba - love that suit, as you know - and the suede shoes are perfect here.

crusty - super sharp look. I love the dark look of the overcoat, hat and shoes relieved only by the colourful scarf. Is that jacket maybe an inch longer than your standard fare?


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> stcolumba - love that suit, as you know - and the suede shoes are perfect here.
> 
> crusty - super sharp look. I love the dark look of the overcoat, hat and shoes relieved only by the colourful scarf. Is that jacket maybe an inch longer than your standard fare?


Today's suit is a New & Lingwood 42 regular, whereas the other suits I have from New & Lingwood are 42 shorts. As someone who is 5'9", I straddle the two sizes.


----------



## stcolumba

No one does nor understands the art of sartorial accessories like Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks you gentlemen for all the kind comments - you keep this up, I am sure to get a swelled head (if I've not one already!).

Today's suit just came back from Brooks, having made a few minor adjustments - I believe for the better.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Hackett
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

Great look, Sir Crust! I love the pairing of the vibrant tie and ps with the relatively sedate suit. This is the first time that I have noticed you wearing a Hackett tie. I know that I own a blackwatch and a gingham from that maker (probably more if I looked) and dearly love them. The Longmire accessories are perfect with that look.


----------



## VaBeach

upr_crust said:


> Thanks you gentlemen for all the kind comments - you keep this up, I am sure to get a swelled head (if I've not one already!).
> 
> Today's suit just came back from Brooks, having made a few minor adjustments - I believe for the better.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Hackett
> PS - RLPL
> Cufflinks - Longmire, London
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> 
> 
> What drives your selection of overcoat? Match with a rig, rotation or perhaps temperature? Thanks.


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: JAB
Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Great look, Sir Crust! I love the pairing of the vibrant tie and ps with the relatively sedate suit. This is the first time that I have noticed you wearing a Hackett tie. I know that I own a blackwatch and a gingham from that maker (probably more if I looked) and dearly love them. The Longmire accessories are perfect with that look.


The Hackett tie is at least 15 years old, and I do wear it with some regularity. The PS is one that I picked up on discount, and have been trying to find some way to wear it. The Longmire cufflinks were a "bucket list" item - I've admired their cufflinks when in London for decades, and finally took the plunge some four years ago (though not quite the plunge I would were I to have won MegaMillions last night - their 18K offerings are quite gorgeous).


----------



## upr_crust

VaBeach said:


> upr_crust;1485064What drives your selection of overcoat? Match with a rig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some balance between all three factors - today is below freezing here in NYC, necessitating camel's hair.
Click to expand...


----------



## VaBeach

upr_crust said:


> VaBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some balance between all three factors - today is below freezing here in NYC, necessitating camel's hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. As we will be in NYC the day after Christmas, I will bring my heavy cashmere full length coat.
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

VaBeach said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. As we will be in NYC the day after Christmas, I will bring my heavy cashmere full length coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the weather services before packing - it's supposed to get to 67 with rain by Sunday, and then return to the low 40's by Xmas.
Click to expand...


----------



## RogerP

Oh no - a purple tie! Did they howl for you to burn it OTOF? :smile: Very smart as always crusty.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Thanks you gentlemen for all the kind comments - you keep this up, I am sure to get a swelled head (if I've not one already!).


Well, it's an ill wind, and all that. Should that eventuate, I'd be happy to take all those great hats off your hands ...


----------



## VaBeach

Roger - I covet your tie.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr-crust, your latest outfit made me pull the trigger on a purple silk knit tie this afternoon. Eh.


----------



## crocto

VaBeach said:


> Roger - I covet your tie.


That small pindot tie of his rocks with pretty much any suit & shirt combo.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Oh no - a purple tie! Did they howl for you to burn it OTOF? :smile: Very smart as always crusty.


I will assume that OTOF means "on that other forum", a.k.a. styleforum, and no, there were other more entertaining annoyances over there today in the WAYWRN thread, such that I was left at peace - on that point at least.


MaxBuck said:


> Well, it's an ill wind, and all that. Should that eventuate, I'd be happy to take all those great hats off your hands ...


The swelled head is metaphorical, I fear - no such luck that Santa would send my hat collection to you down your chimney .


Anthony Charton said:


> upr-crust, your latest outfit made me pull the trigger on a purple silk knit tie this afternoon. Eh.


One hopes that you're not expecting me to pay that portion of your next credit card bill . . .


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> One hopes that you're not expecting me to pay that portion of your next credit card bill . . .


Indeed I shall not, though I might steal that combination with a contrast collar blue stripe shirt at some point ! You know what they say about imitation.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Indeed I shall not, though I might steal that combination with a contrast collar blue stripe shirt at some point ! You know what they say about imitation.


Wear it in good health!


----------



## touchingcloth

upr_crust said:


>


Oh wow wow wee, Monsieur Le Crust! You look elegant and ravishing in this number! Plus one!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks guys - the tie is indeed very versatile.

crusty - yes - the other forum has a strong cultural anti-purple bias. I remember the following question being posed in all seriousness: "Can purple EVER look good?" Well, you answered that with a compelling affirmative here.


----------



## touchingcloth

RogerP said:


> Cold today. Cashmere, felt and flannel help.


Mmmm roget, this is scrumptious too. Love how the check and pelmet set off your moustache. To die for.


----------



## VaBeach

crusty - yes - the other forum has a strong cultural anti-purple bias. I remember the following question being posed in all seriousness: "Can purple EVER look good?" Well, you answered that with a compelling affirmative here.[/QUOTE]

I can only aspire to dress as well and carry it as well as Crusty, Roger, stcolumbia and many others on this forum. Pulling off a purple tie is tough and Crusty did it very well. I just may ask my wife for a nice purple tie for Christmas.


----------



## stcolumba

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Stcolumbia, I love the suit! I think you are the most handsome man here, or at least the one closest to my preferred style, may I ask how old you are?.
> 
> upr_crust is of course very handsome as well, love the pocket watch!


Well, guessing your age by your photographs, I am certainly old enough to be your father. :smile:


----------



## upr_crust

First off, to echo stcolumba's comment to Tom_Bombadill, I am most likely old enough to be Tom's father as well.

Today's shirt is one the fabric of which I am very fond, but I don't wear it often, as it has button cuffs, rather than double cuffs. But, for today, I thought that I'd give it a whirl.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## immanuelrx

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


Looking good sir!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> First off, to echo stcolumba's comment to Tom_Bombadill, I am most likely old enough to be Tom's father as well.
> 
> Today's shirt is one the fabric of which I am very fond, but I don't wear it often, as it has button cuffs, rather than double cuffs. But, for today, I thought that I'd give it a whirl.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino


I like that you do this everyday. I gives me ideas on what to buy and how to wear it. Thank you good Sir!


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

edit: The picture quality was bad, I compressed it in photoshop and saved over the original, smart guy. :stupid: I'll see if it is still on the camera though.

What do you think?

Suit: Oscar Jacobson
Tie: Drakes of London
Shirt: Stenströms
ps:Unknown


----------



## MaxBuck

Tom_Bombadill said:


> edit: The picture quality was bad, I compressed it in photoshop and saved over the original, smart guy. :stupid: I'll see if it is still on the camera though.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Suit: Oscar Jacobson
> Tie: Drakes of London
> Shirt: Stenströms
> ps:Unknown


I think this is a terrific look. Well-done!


----------



## RogerP

MaxBuck said:


> I think this is a terrific look. Well-done!


I agree.


----------



## touchingcloth

upr_crust said:


>


Oh Yummmy Monsieur Le Crust!! Your thumb position is stellar as per usualy and I bet your feet are toasty and divine in those wonderous shoes and socks!


----------



## Dmontez

upr_crust said:


> My tie knot is a simple double four-in-hand (a four-in-hand knot with an extra wraparound of the wider end of the tie). A four-in-hand knot will make a less triangular knot than a half-Windsor, but the size and shape of the knot is dependent on the width of the tie at the point at which it's tied, and the thickness of the tie fabric and its lining. My Charvet ties are fairly wide at the point of knotting, and are lightly lined, and make longer, thinner knots, as opposed to some of my ties from Brooks, which make smaller, denser knots, with thinner blades at the point of knotting, but heavier lining and/or fabric. As for a dimple, it takes some playing aroung with the knot to produce a good one.


I've been working with the Double FIH now, and have one question. I have heard of people making their knot in between the first and second wrap of the blade and people making their knot under both wraps. how do you do yours?


----------



## upr_crust

Dmontez said:


> I've been working with the Double FIH now, and have one question. I have heard of people making their knot in between the first and second wrap of the blade and people making their knot under both wraps. how do you do yours?


I'm not deft enough to fish the blade underneath the first wrap - I put mine under the second wrap.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

RogerP said:


> crusty - yes - the other forum has a strong cultural anti-purple bias. I remember the following question being posed in all seriousness: "Can purple EVER look good?" Well, you answered that with a compelling affirmative here.


However, (present company excluded as usual) purple is been done so poorly, so often, that it does beg the question.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Felt a little silly yesterday, so I ran with it.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Not silly at all, but rather well done. Although I would recommend pairing medium or light grey trousers with that jacket! Greater contrast would provide some necessary pop to the image achieved.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## upr_crust

I had the day off from work, and had the chance to experiment a bit - channeling my inner Orville Redenbacher, as it turned out.

Sports jacket, trousers, tie, and shoes - BB
Shirt - LE
PS - no name brand
Cap - James Dermot, London
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## RogerP

crusty - laughed out loud at the Orville Redenbacher reference - then had to explain it to my daughter. Love the outfit -particularly as shown with scarf and cap.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
The Redenbacher farm is just around the corner and down the road, a stretch, from the 'Eagle's Crib'....stop in for a neighborly cup of joe, the next time you are in town, upr crust! 

PS: The rig is absolutely splendid, as always.


----------



## upr_crust

Special Sunday edition - brunch at Villard Michel Richard Bistro at the New York Palace Hotel, then the Met for the afternoon.

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, tie - BB
PS - PRL
Shoes - Paul Stuart (C & J)


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Special Sunday edition - brunch at Villard Michel Richard Bistro at the New York Palace Hotel, then the Met for the afternoon.
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, tie - BB
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - Paul Stuart (C & J)


Just masterful. Hope the brunch lived up to your rig.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, great outfit, wonderful sounding day and fantastic shoes. Enjoy


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Just masterful. Hope the brunch lived up to your rig.





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, great outfit, wonderful sounding day and fantastic shoes. Enjoy


Thank you, gentlemen. Brunch was excellent, and the venue is opulent beyond belief, and the Met was a mixture of special exhibits and regular galleries - Jewels by JAR (extraordinary works of art made of precious materials - but definitely not for daywear), Venetian glass, and the Impressionist galleries of the Annenburg Wing.


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Special Sunday edition - brunch at Villard Michel Richard Bistro at the New York Palace Hotel, then the Met for the afternoon.
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, tie - BB
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - Paul Stuart (C & J)


This is particularry good. And it never hurts to be thin.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair jacket, yellow OCBD, and tie, Hermes pocket square, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, POLO Ralph Lauren embroidered (guns and game birds) cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Brogue Suede Strands.......


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thank you, Orsini, for your comment - it is a rare thing for me in this life to be accused of being thin. Most of my life, I've had a weight problem, which, happily, seems to be under control at the moment.

For today, something red and green, though not exactly the conventional Christmas red and green.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - Marino Gabbri
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## drlivingston

Gorgeous windowpane suit, Crusty. I always like to point out that the AE Sevens are probably the only things in our respective wardrobes that are identical. lol I am curious about the origin of your shirt. What is your opinion of the The Shirt Store? Is that a house brand?


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Gorgeous windowpane suit, Crusty. I always like to point out that the AE Sevens are probably the only things in our respective wardrobes that are identical. lol I am curious about the origin of your shirt. What is your opinion of the The Shirt Store? Is that a house brand?


Thank you, Dr. L. As for my shirt, it's well over a decade old, and the Shirt Store is, or was, a one-venue operation, operating out of a storefront in the Yale Club building near Grtand Central. When I bought shirts from them, they were made in the USA (in Pennsylvania, I believe), and were well-made, and were available in colors and patterns not widely available elsewhere. Since then, the store has been bought out, the manufacture has gone overseas (Pakistan, I think), and the last time I was in the store, I was impressed with neither the fabrics nor the quality of manufacture - I've not bought anything from them in years.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


There was a time when I owned fully three suits in this color, only one of which was patterned. Those who claim that one "must own" particular colors of suiting are ignoring that some of us look better in, for example, olive. And as upr_crust demonstrates, it can make for an excellent business look.


----------



## crocto

I feel like I'm channeling RogerP with the check suit and spot tie.

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## RogerP

I like that tie very much crocto.


----------



## Acct2000

I'm a fan of today's Crocto outfit, too!


----------



## VaBeach

Very nice crocto, very nice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Not silly at all, but rather well done. Although I would recommend pairing medium or light grey trousers with that jacket! Greater contrast would provide some necessary pop to the image achieved.


Thanks! I have to admit, I think I agree.


----------



## Bernie Zack

upr_crust said:


> I had the day off from work, and had the chance to experiment a bit - channeling my inner Orville Redenbacher, as it turned out.
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, tie, and shoes - BB
> Shirt - LE
> PS - no name brand
> Cap - James Dermot, London
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


This is a FANTASTIC look! The experiment was a complete success!


----------



## Jovan

Same old suit, different shirt and tie, optional cat ear.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Bernie Zack, for the vote of confidence.

Something retro-professorial for Xmas Eve. My first attempt at wearing a bow tie with a three-piece suit.

Suit, shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## DaveS

You set the standard! Flawless, as always!


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - very smart.

crusty - if I can drag myself out of bed on Boxing Day, I will be shopping for a coat like that.


----------



## MaxBuck

Crusty, the more I see the Finsbury shoes you have, the more I feel like ordering a pair and hang the uncertainty regarding last. They're fine-looking kicks. Great, great look today.

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Crusty, the more I see the Finsbury shoes you have, the more I feel like ordering a pair and hang the uncertainty regarding last. They're fine-looking kicks. Great, great look today.Merry Christmas, all!


Ironically enough, Finsbury's web site, which had been down for over a year, has just come back to life. My experience in general with European shoes is that it is better to know one's EU size, than to guess at their translation of UK sizes. Today's shoes are EU 42.5, marked UK 8.5, and I'm normally a US 9.5, so the sizing is fairly consistent. Google "Chaussures Finsbury" for the web site.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This tie looks familiar...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and the tie coordinates very nicely with that jacket!


----------



## Bohan

I think sometimes an outfit without a wide lapel or even without a sports jacket at all is worth photographing. The creativity here seems to be limited to tie and sports coat patterns. If you go just a bit more casual you can find interesting shirts, pants, and shoes that hopefully a few people here won't think are outrageous.


----------



## Reuben

Bohan said:


> I think sometimes an outfit without a wide lapel or even without a sports jacket at all is worth photographing. The creativity here seems to be limited to tie and sports coat patterns. If you go just a bit more casual you can find interesting shirts, pants, and shoes that hopefully a few people here won't think are outrageous.


Or what about shirts and pants that are quite outrageous? I've got four or five pairs of plaid pants that fit the bill nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bohan said:


> I think sometimes an outfit without a wide lapel or even without a sports jacket at all is worth photographing. The creativity here seems to be limited to tie and sports coat patterns. If you go just a bit more casual you can find interesting shirts, pants, and shoes that hopefully a few people here won't think are outrageous.


In general, or at me? When I bother to shoot casual attire (it already took longer to shoot this than it did to get dressed), it's generally whatever shirt strikes my fancy, a crewneck sweater, jeans, and some kind of leather shoe.

We all dress with an eye towards the elements of clothing we like. I'm fond of ties and hanks. I'm quite happy to own a bunch of plain blue shirts, my trouser wardrobe is generally fairly quiet, and I buy identical socks six pairs at a time.

I also tend to regard this WAYWT as fairly dressy. Casual attire has a home in the Trad forum, but only if it's trad enough.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Casual attire has a home in the Trad forum, but only if it's trad enough.


I.E. Pretty dang outrageous and GTH, or crewneck Shetland sweaters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben said:


> I.E. Pretty dang outrageous and GTH, or crewneck Shetland sweaters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or both. If my light gray crewneck hadn't stained itself into a beater, I'd pair it with blackwatch trousers.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Or both. If my light gray crewneck hadn't stained itself into a beater, I'd pair it with blackwatch trousers.


Speaking of casual, here's today's attire:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> In general, or at me?


In general.



Reuben said:


> Speaking of casual, here's today's attire...


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. And stuff like this shirt and these shoes and belt. I used to have black jeans with a leather coin pocket and I had a belt with oval holes instead of round. Sometimes I get the impression that this forum would find those outrageous.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I think a casual thread would be a nice complement to this one.


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Bernie Zack, for the vote of confidence.
> 
> Something retro-professorial for Xmas Eve. My first attempt at wearing a bow tie with a three-piece suit.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Selentino


Beautifully done! :thumbs-up:

Couldn't be better.


----------



## Juky

Christmas day choice. I know the cardigan should have been a different colour but I did not have that option. I wore it so I could take the blazer off when I got to my parents place.
Blazer - Dunns Tailors
Shirt - Bugatchi
Pants - BB
Shoes - AE - McCallister's

Pants are actually shorter then the picture. I must not have had them pulled up fully.

Go easy, 6 months ago I was wearing running shoes and North Face. :smile:

J.


----------



## VaBeach

Reuben said:


> Speaking of casual, here's today's attire:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you buy your socks? Very nice.


----------



## Reuben

VaBeach said:


> Where do you buy your socks? Very nice.


Socks with shorts?!? The horror!


----------



## RogerP

Juky that's kind of a funky rig, but I like it.


----------



## MaxBuck

Juky said:


> Christmas day choice. I know the cardigan should have been a different colour but I did not have that option. I wore it so I could take the blazer off when I got to my parents place.
> Blazer - Dunns Tailors
> Shirt - Bugatchi
> Pants - BB
> Shoes - AE - McCallister's
> 
> Pants are actually shorter then the picture. I must not have had them pulled up fully.
> 
> Go easy, 6 months ago I was wearing running shoes and North Face. :smile:
> 
> J.


Well done, and no apologies needed. Very inventive, and tasteful. Based on photo colors on my monitor I think the cardigan is sufficiently different from the blazer color to work OK.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Pretty close, Juky. I do wish the coat had a little more texture or casual detailing, or the pants didn't have cargo pockets.

The navy-on-navy doesn't bug me, either.


----------



## Fading Fast

Juky said:


> Christmas day choice. I know the cardigan should have been a different colour but I did not have that option. I wore it so I could take the blazer off when I got to my parents place.
> Blazer - Dunns Tailors
> Shirt - Bugatchi
> Pants - BB
> Shoes - AE - McCallister's
> 
> Pants are actually shorter then the picture. I must not have had them pulled up fully.
> 
> Go easy, 6 months ago I was wearing running shoes and North Face. :smile:
> 
> J.


Congrats - a lot of things are working here and overall it is very nice. And if this is the result of only six months of wardrobe work and education, it is very impressive. Even though it shouldn't work, as to your point, the shades of blue are too close, the cardigan and jacket seem okay together which only proves that rules are guidelines and a good eye can bend them. My only criticism is the tie is a bit too Kool-aid in color for my taste - I prefer colors that feel more natural, but the colors work together if you like them. Also, as pointed out above, while I like the wool flannel pants (and the shade of grey is perfect), I'm not a fan of cargo pants in more dressy outfits (but I might be showing my age here). Again, really nice job overall.


----------



## VaBeach

Reuben said:


> Socks with shorts?!? The horror!


Reuben - It was the nude colored socks that caught my eye.


----------



## Reuben

VaBeach said:


> Reuben - It was the nude colored socks that caught my eye.


Oh, in that case I'm actually not wearing any socks.


----------



## VaBeach

Reuben said:


> Oh, in that case I'm actually not wearing any socks.


I know.......


----------



## eagle2250

^^Actual nudity?
Oh my!   LOL.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With brown cords and tan wingtips.


----------



## VaBeach

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> With brown cords and tan wingtips.


Retro lapels - I'm liking it.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## upr_crust

Returned from five days off - back to work today. Feh.

Note that cufflinks are not part of the final ensemble - today's shirt was filed in the wrong pile (I separate my double-cuffed shirts from my button-cuffed ones - not always perfectly).

Suit - BBGF
Shirt, tie, & overcoat - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Hat - Selentino
Boots & scarf - Paul Stuart


----------



## TheoProf

Well done Crusty! (as usual) I especially like the boots. Are they a new acquisition?


----------



## upr_crust

williamsonb2 said:


> Well done Crusty! (as usual) I especially like the boots. Are they a new acquisition?


I bought the boots within the last couple of years, but not that recently - they've made their appearance in this thread several times before, but thank you, in any case, for the compliment.


----------



## TheoProf

Well, new or not they look outstanding. What shoe care products do you use on them? They look fresh out of the box.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Anthony Charton

As for YR's, upr-crust's, and stcolumba's latest offerings- fantastic stuff. stcolumba, I really like the (cotton ?) ps fold in your third picture. You more than anyone else here regularly show us that less is more.


----------



## RogerP

Anthony Charton said:


> As for YR's, upr-crust's, and stcolumba's latest offerings- fantastic stuff. stcolumba, I really like the (cotton ?) ps fold in your third picture. You more than anyone else here regularly show us that less is more.


Agreed with all of the above.

And it borders on scandalous that I follow these two elegant gentlemen with a jeans day photo, but as I remembered that I own a pair, I decided to give them an airing (off this week - these would never darken the doorstep of my office).

Corneliani coat, Borsalino hat, Brax jeans, Alden chukkas.


----------



## Flairball

I usually post over in Trad, but today's rig is a bit more contemporary than my standard, so I thought I'd drop it here, too.


----------



## upr_crust

williamsonb2 said:


> Well, new or not they look outstanding. What shoe care products do you use on them? They look fresh out of the box.


I don't wear them that often (with my shoe/boot collection, this is not uncommon), and I have them shined when needed by the gentlemen at my local shoe repair shop, who do a better job of it than I ever could.


----------



## Juky

I am in the same mood as Roger P and am doing a jeans day. Usually I would wear khaki's and AE Strands with the jacket, sweater, shirt combo.

Sport Coat - Dunn's Tailors
Jeans Banana Republic
Shirt - Ralph Lauren
Cardigan - Black Brown


----------



## RogerP

That's a whole different level of jeans, Juky - nice!


----------



## drlivingston

Love it, Flairball! What color are the pants? Is it just my crappy monitor, or are they plum colored?


----------



## Flairball

drlivingston said:


> Love it, Flairball! What color are the pants? Is it just my crappy monitor, or are they plum colored?


Thanks.

I call them cranberry, but if you wanted to call them plum I guess that would work, too.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Juky, I'm of the opinion that a different square would elevate that a little bit. It's tough to wear more color with a shirt like that (mine is just a tiny bit more subdued today -- more magenta than it looks), so I went for a cream silk square. White linen might have been better, but I'm accepting donations for one of those.

Flairball, I think those trousers will be best deployed with a nice gray-ish herringbone.

I promise I started wearing these before I saw _American Hustle._ With gray flannels and dark brown chelseas.


----------



## stcolumba

Anthony Charton said:


> As for YR's, upr-crust's, and stcolumba's latest offerings- fantastic stuff. stcolumba, I really like the (cotton ?) ps fold in your third picture. You more than anyone else here regularly show us that less is more.


Thanks for the kind words. I need to observe, more fervently, that "less is more" rule! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

New Year's Eve, and I'll be going out for a nice dinner, early, and then home before all the lunatics get totally liquored up. To that end, attire a bit more grandiose (even for me) than normal.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - PRL
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, awesome outfit with a fantastic suit leading the charge - the chalk stripe windowpane is beautifully bold (and the fit of the suit is spot on). Enjoy dinner and have a great New Years.


----------



## VaBeach

upr_crust said:


> New Year's Eve, and I'll be going out for a nice dinner, early, and then home before all the lunatics get totally liquored up. To that end, attire a bit more grandiose (even for me) than normal.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - PRL
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


Very dapper Sir Crustacean - Happy New Year!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, awesome outfit with a fantastic suit leading the charge - the chalk stripe windowpane is beautifully bold (and the fit of the suit is spot on). Enjoy dinner and have a great New Years.





VaBeach said:


> Very dapper Sir Crustacean - Happy New Year!


Thank you, gentlemen, and all of you have the finest of New Year's, and a happy, healthy, and prosperous 2014.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Headed to the orchestra then dinner. Happy New Year all.

DS, shirt, and studs are BB
Cummerbund, bowtie, socks, and slippers are PRL
Thurston braces and T&co+Baume et Mercier watch


----------



## VaBeach

Great rig but what is the dog going to wear?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Headed to the orchestra then dinner. Happy New Year all.
> 
> DS, shirt, and studs are BB
> Cummerbund, bowtie, socks, and slippers are PRL
> Thurston braces and T&co+Baume et Mercier watch


----------



## upr_crust

VaBeach said:


> Great rig but what is the dog going to wear?


A FUR COAT, OF COURSE, SILLY MAN! Happy 2014!


----------



## Juky

Some nicely dressed gents here today. Happy New Years Gentlemen! Well I don't just like bright colours and fun outfits. New Years Eve dinner outfit.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Glen Plaid
Shoes - AE Park Avenue - Merlot
Pocket Square - Harry Rosen
Tie - Alfred Sung
Shirt - Bugatchi
Cuff Links - Bugatchi


----------



## Jovan

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Headed to the orchestra then dinner. Happy New Year all.
> 
> DS, shirt, and studs are BB
> Cummerbund, bowtie, socks, and slippers are PRL
> Thurston braces and T&co+Baume et Mercier watch


Nice job, Dieu et les Dames. Glad to see I wasn't the only one here in a dinner suit for the new year. Perfect amount of cuff showing, great fit on the jacket and trousers, and the diamond end bow tie is awesome. The only thing that jumps out to me are the bright red tartan Albert slippers. A Black Watch tartan would work better, in my opinion, for the look you're attempting.

In my case it was more of a small, fancy dress party at someone's house. Technically violating two sacrosanct rules in not wearing a waist covering and using cap toe calf shoes in place of plain toe patents. Three if you count a shirt without a pleated front or bib.


----------



## RogerP

My name is Bond. Jovan Bond.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

VaBeach said:


> Great rig but what is the dog going to wear?





upr_crust said:


> A FUR COAT, OF COURSE, SILLY MAN! Happy 2014!


Nailed it.



Jovan said:


> Nice job, Dieu et les Dames. Glad to see I wasn't the only one here in a dinner suit for the new year. Perfect amount of cuff showing, great fit on the jacket and trousers, and the diamond end bow tie is awesome. The only thing that jumps out to me are the bright red tartan Albert slippers. A Black Watch tartan would work better, in my opinion, for the look you're attempting.


Thank you, I took your advice and had the sleeves let out. The slippers were definitely a personal choice, which I stand behind :wink2:


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> My name is Bond. Jovan Bond.


Thanks. I'm a bit off from any of his black tie outfits though!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you, I took your advice and had the sleeves let out. The slippers were definitely a personal choice, which I stand behind :wink2:


They certainly are a statement! I guess I'd be more okay if there were tartan trews or cummerbund or something to go with them, but that's just me.

Did I mention before how much I envy that vintage dinner suit? Because it is outstanding.


----------



## Juky

Up until now I have not had the need for a tux but the way Dieu et les Dames, and Jovan looked it makes me start looking for a reason to wear one. Maybe the symphony is a good place to start? I don't frequent black tie events but I guess I need to start! Well done gents!


----------



## upr_crust

It's to be snowy here in NYC today, so I'm recycling my attire from yesterday's brunch for today, eschewing a tie, and adding rubber overshoes before leaving the house.

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, and overcoat - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Alden
Scarf - Aquascutum
Cap - James Dermot, London, via House of Cashmere, Burlington Arcade


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Here is my new years outfit

Bowtie: Amanda Christensen
Tuxedo: Tiger of Sweden
Shirt: Stenströms
Braces, Cummerbund: unknown

I also wore patent shoes from Cavaliere.


----------



## crocto

First day back at work.

Shirt & Pants: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: The Tie Bar
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Jovan

Juky said:


> Up until now I have not had the need for a tux but the way Dieu et les Dames, and Jovan looked it makes me start looking for a reason to wear one. Maybe the symphony is a good place to start? I don't frequent black tie events but I guess I need to start! Well done gents!


Thanks! That said, I'm setting aside money to get a new one. This is ex-rental and kind of shows in a few places.

My advice is to look for occasions that warrant it or create them yourself.



Tom_Bombadill said:


> Here is my new years outfit
> 
> Bowtie: Amanda Christensen
> Tuxedo: Tiger of Sweden
> Shirt: Stenströms
> Braces, Cummerbund: unknown
> 
> I also wore patent shoes from Cavaliere.


That looks great, but I'd suggest three things to make it fantastic:
-Watch your gig line.
-Wear a spread collar shirt, as it works better with the relaxed shawl lapel.
-One button jacket.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

I had three different tuxedos and 4 different shirts to choose from, tried all combinations. Had a spread collar shirt with a one button jacket shawl lapel but I thought this looked better. A modernized version of the tuxedo maybe, with shawl collar and two buttons. Also, I know wing collar shouldn't be used with a shawl collar but it looked good so I figured why not. The gig line was better at other points during the nice I think. Right before this picture I took a picture where I had my arm around my friend, so I guess that screwed it up a little. Also, later during the night I am sure the gig line was totally off since a considerable amount of alcohol was involved. :biggrin2:

Thanks for the tips though, I'll take it in to consideration.

Bonus picture of me at 3 am, how is my gig line?


----------



## stcolumba

From New Year's Eve


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> From New Year's Eve


Superb. Your looks are all understated and completely in harmony, which I suppose we should expect. :smile:


----------



## stcolumba

MaxBuck said:


> Superb. Your looks are all understated and completely in harmony, which I suppose we should expect. :smile:


Only upon a second reading did I "get it"! :icon_smile_big:

Thanks for your very kind words.


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing for the weather today - snow overnight in NYC, and bitterly cold.

Jacket, sweater, shirt, corduroys, cap, striped scarf - BB
Solid scarf - Barney's
Hiking boots - Keen


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Hiking boots - Keen


OK, now I'm validated.

I love my Keen boots, and now I can tell wifey that someone with demonstrably superb taste (I don't fall into that category, sadly) also wears them. Bless you, Crusty!

(Everything else looks great, too, but next week you may need more layers; we're going to have HIGH temps below zero here in middle America early next week.)


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> OK, now I'm validated.I love my Keen boots, and now I can tell wifey that someone with demonstrably superb taste (I don't fall into that category, sadly) also wears them. Bless you, Crusty!(Everything else looks great, too, but next week you may need more layers; we're going to have HIGH temps below zero here in middle America early next week.)


Today's boots were purchased for my September trip to British Columbia, and they are quite comfortable, warm and waterproof - perfect for today. Happily, NYC isn't supposed to be that cold next week, but cold enough for lots of layers, but with a couple of days of 40+ F temperatures and rain, so maybe today's snow will disappear enough such that I can wear "real" shoes. I've got a new pair of black longwings (the sleekest longwings I've ever seen) that I'd like to wear soon.


----------



## bernoulli

Wow,

I have been away for awhile and we got a lot of people posting....Nice. Happy New Year you all.

Of course, I need to comment on Upr with a suit sans tie (welcome to the dark side), and on the new shoes by RogerP.

Here are my recent attires, from suit (teaching) to walking around London. And my newest acquisition, an overcoat that will really come handy in Rio (where it feels like 120oF from what friends are telling me).


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - great to see you back, and looking very sharp in those pics!


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you sir.

First chance to wear the Overcoat today. My brother's birthday. Took him to a really nice restaurant. On seeing that the suit was all wrinkly, the girlfriend was kind enough to help iron it.


----------



## Bohan

Shirt: Izod, like a fine corduroy or something
Pants: Tru-spec ripstop BDUs
Boots: Elk Woods
Lounge pants (as long underwear): Joseph Abbound Spa

Just shoveled snow in it. Now I'm going down for Chinese food.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Of course, I need to comment on Upr with a suit sans tie (welcome to the dark side).


So sorry to disappoint you, Bernoulli, but my picture posting from Thursday was not a suit - it was a sports jacket (dark blue with a faint windowpane), with charcoal grey gabardines, so I've not entirely made it to the dark side - yet .

Great to see you back - the new coat looks great (I just bought something similar at the post-Xmas sales at Brooks - it will be back from alterations on the 20th of January), and it's good to see that you're making good use of the Hermes tie and the New & Lingwood cufflinks - wear them both in good health.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I think this is a bit too busy.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> So sorry to disappoint you, Bernoulli, but my picture posting from Thursday was not a suit - it was a sports jacket (dark blue with a faint windowpane), with charcoal grey gabardines, so I've not entirely made it to the dark side - yet .
> 
> All which begs the questions: Would UPR / Has UPR wear / worn a suit with a turtleneck - a step into the grey world?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to disappoint you, Bernoulli, but my picture posting from Thursday was not a suit - it was a sports jacket (dark blue with a faint windowpane), with charcoal grey gabardines, so I've not entirely made it to the dark side - yet .
> 
> All which begs the questions: Would UPR / Has UPR wear / worn a suit with a turtleneck - a step into the grey world?
> 
> 
> 
> Not since my youth - a suit and a turtleneck is a look I last affected in the late '60s or early '70s, and not often.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not since my youth - a suit and a turtleneck is a look I last affected in the late '60s or early '70s, and not often.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear turtleneck all the time, but rarely with a suit as I almost always feel that the look has something not quite right with it - but I want it to work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flanderian

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think this is a bit too busy.


Not at all, IMHO. Well done!

(Love the tweed! :thumbs-up


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think this is a bit too busy.


4 patterns almost always combine for a busy look, but I wouldn't say this was too busy. Quite sharp, actually.


----------



## TheoProf

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think this is a bit too busy.


I agree with the others. Well done (as usual) YRR.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks very much, gents.

Here's today:










Details:


----------



## Joey Kendrick

Marvelous cufflinks, YRR.


----------



## TheoProf

Classic look YRR. Nice to see you rockin' the classic white dress shirt. Never a bad choice with a navy blazer.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I usually like a bit more connection between the tie and PS, YR, but that's a gorgeous square that deserves its day. Well chosen.

Those cufflinks are quite playful!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, everyone. The cufflinks are playful, and fairly inexpensive -- I found them manufacturer direct on Ebay. They also do hedgehog cufflinks... and flasks.

The tie and square have enough connection on paper (the yellow in the tie is a shade darker than the yellow in the square, and the little bit of blue in the square picks up on the blue in the tie), but in practice, they're a little discontinuous.

The white shirt and navy coat made it trickier for me, along with my limited selection of squares at the moment. I think a mustard yellow or a navy square would work well, but the dark yellow square might overwhelm a white shirt (with light blue, it would be great), and I don't like navy squares with navy coats. I suppose I could go for a green, but I have such trouble with a green ground and a red ground -- _sleigh bells ring/are you listening_ and all that. Of course, I don't really have a green square right now, either.

EDIT: Source.


----------



## drlivingston

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I have always admired your innate ability to coordinate pleasing color combos. But this is awesome. Brand recognition forces me to respect the square on its own. However, your pairing it with that tie was sartorially inspired. Love it!!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

drlivingston said:


> I have always admired your innate ability to coordinate pleasing color combos. But this is awesome. Brand recognition forces me to respect the square on its own. However, your pairing it with that tie was sartorially inspired. Love it!!!


I'm flattered, thank you very much.


----------



## upr_crust

A wet and warm Monday, due to dry out and get much colder. What to wear, what to wear . . .

Suit, shirt, tie, collar pin - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - AE Seven
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## crocto

Not wearing it with the tags but I had to rush to get out this morning. I did the best to be as GQ as possible.

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## TheoProf

upr_crust said:


> A wet and warm Monday, due to dry out and get much colder. What to wear, what to wear . . .
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, collar pin - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - AE Seven
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Weatherproof


Upr, well done sir! Just an impeccable outfit.


----------



## Juky

Upr, YRR and Crotco, all different but all very nice.

I don't wear ties everyday and end up with a casual look most often.

Shirt - Harry Rosen
Jacket - Hugo Boss
Pants - Black Brown
Sweater - Wolsey
Shoes- Tommy Hilfiger (rubber soles for wet weather)

The phone just does not get colours etc correct, but here is todays casual look.
Cheers,
J.


----------



## RogerP

Juky - those trousers could benefit from being shortened a bit, my man.


----------



## Juky

RogerP said:


> Juky - those trousers could benefit from being shortened a bit, my man.


RogerP you are right. I did not even notice until the picture was taken. :icon_smile_big: Too the tailor they go, along with the first picture! Must have pulled them up a little when I came inside. :smile:
J.


----------



## Tilton

Bohan said:


>


Is this a first for this thread?


----------



## Grayson

Today's an homage to North By Northwest and a New Year's resolution in action. 
Once a week within this casual environment I'll suit up for no apparent reason... and offer no explanation to my staff. :cool2:


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, what he said.



williamsonb2 said:


> Upr, well done sir! Just an impeccable outfit.


----------



## Jovan

Grayson said:


> View attachment 9822
> 
> Today's an homage to North By Northwest and a New Year's resolution in action.
> Once a week within this casual environment I'll suit up for no apparent reason... and offer no explanation to my staff. :cool2:


Navy Grenadine tie? Straight folded pocket square? Seems more like an homage to Connery as 007. Nothing wrong with that, of course, but it doesn't seem terribly Cary Grant.

https://clothesonfilm.com/cary-grant-grey-kilgour-suit-in-north-by-northwest-1959/844/


----------



## upr_crust

There is a thread discussing which traditions of men's attire people would like to see continued. I believe, with today's posting, I'm covering most of the bases listed.

Today's shirt was an error on Brooks Bros. part - not a fabric which I would have chosen, necessarily, for a contrast-collar shirt - but, as it was monogrammed, Brooks graciously gave it to me (and made me the MTM shirt in this configuration with the fabric that I did want). I thought that I'd give it a try with a three-piece suit.

Note also that, in NYC at present, it is 5F/-15C degrees, hence the shearling hat and two scarves.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (Deakin & Francis)
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Lewin
Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
Overcoat - BB
Solid scarf - Olde England, Beauchamp Pl., London
Striped scarf - Castell's of Oxford
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## drlivingston

Amazing, Crusty! I would not change a thing. The shirt works nicely with the rest of the ensemble. I long to have that sense of coordination.


----------



## crocto

Grayson said:


> View attachment 9822
> 
> Today's an homage to North By Northwest and a New Year's resolution in action.
> Once a week within this casual environment I'll suit up for no apparent reason... and offer no explanation to my staff. :cool2:


Simple yet awesome. Great job on the knot.


----------



## Oldsarge

Re: today's photo. Ah, U.C., you've done it again! Smashing, just smashing.


----------



## winston1156

Crustgasm.


----------



## RogerP

crusty - that is bloody terrific.


----------



## Bohan

Tilton said:


> Is this a first for this thread?


I think so. Web belts aren't popular here.


----------



## Tilton

Bohan said:


> I think so. Web belts aren't popular here.


I think that was a really well-played joke, but if not, I was talking about the pants-around-the-ankles picture.


----------



## crocto

The car told me it was 4 this morning.

Sweater: Chaps
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Cords: Banana Republic
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, while it isn't a combination I would have thought of, the shirt pattern and white collar and cuffs works very well and it is nice to own something that not everyone else has a version of also. 

Sometimes neat new ideas come out of mistakes - chocolate chip cookies were "invented" accidentally when a baker why trying to make an all-chocolate cookie, but the chips didn't melt into the rest of the batter and, presto, the chocolate chip cookie was born (thank God for that one, I wouldn't want to live in a world that doesn't have chocolate chip cookies).

Also, as you always do, you understood that you had a full-on pattern in the shirt, so you tactfully paired it with a monochromatic tie and a suit with a subtle pattern for a spectacular result. You have a real skill.

Oh, and while BB did a nice thing by giving you the shirt, they basically had no use for an already monogramed, one-off style shirt and, just my guess, they won't loose money on your account even when they write off this one shirt. :smile:


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


This, children, is why the solid-color tie was invented. Pay close attention to how the brilliant man does things.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Amazing, Crusty! I would not change a thing. The shirt works nicely with the rest of the ensemble. I long to have that sense of coordination.





Oldsarge said:


> Re: today's photo. Ah, U.C., you've done it again! Smashing, just smashing.





winston1156 said:


> Crustgasm.





RogerP said:


> crusty - that is bloody terrific.





Fading Fast said:


> UPR, while it isn't a combination I would have thought of, the shirt pattern and white collar and cuffs works very well and it is nice to own something that not everyone else has a version of also.
> 
> Sometimes neat new ideas come out of mistakes - chocolate chip cookies were "invented" accidentally when a baker why trying to make an all-chocolate cookie, but the chips didn't melt into the rest of the batter and, presto, the chocolate chip cookie was born (thank God for that one, I wouldn't want to live in a world that doesn't have chocolate chip cookies).
> 
> Also, as you always do, you understood that you had a full-on pattern in the shirt, so you tactfully paired it with a monochromatic tie and a suit with a subtle pattern for a spectacular result. You have a real skill.
> 
> Oh, and while BB did a nice thing by giving you the shirt, they basically had no use for an already monogramed, one-off style shirt and, just my guess, they won't loose money on your account even when they write off this one shirt. :smile:





MaxBuck said:


> This, children, is why the solid-color tie was invented. Pay close attention to how the brilliant man does things.


Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind comments. One thing that I learned (rather the hard way - from commentary at That Other Website) is to let only one article of clothing be "the star" - in this case, the shirt, and working with the blues of the graph check, keeping the color scheme virtually monochrome seemed to be the way to tame the beast.

Fading, yes, BB didn't lose much money on me by presenting me with the mistake shirt gratis, especially as getting the entire order correctly took much longer than it normally does (they needed to do something nice, considering how much money I drop on their doorstep), and "the mistake" is beginning to grow on me - a bit.


----------



## Faust

upr_crust said:


> [/QUTE]
> 
> Great pairing, especially with the blue.


----------



## Jovan

Interviewed for some jobs today. One of my interviewers actually dressed in a suit and tie (dress code "business professional") with a TV folded pocket square. Made my breast pocket feel naked in comparison.

Black Lapel suit
Unknown vintage repp
Ledbury shirt and socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## TheoProf

Nice suit Jovan. The Park Ave's look like they've been exceptionally well maintained (I love how the finish on AE black calf shoes ages) and that may be the perfect interview tie. Well done and good luck!


----------



## Jovan

Thank you! Funny you say that, they were a tad scuffed by the time I took the picture.


----------



## MaxBuck

Unimpeachable, Jovan. Hope you get the job, assuming you want it.


----------



## upr_crust

Variations on a theme - a different grey glen plaid three-piece suit than yesterday, with new tie and new shoes. Same climatic conditions, however, hence the hat and two scarves.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - BB
Silk/cashmere scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Striped scarf - Ryder & Ames, Cambridge


----------



## drlivingston

It is not in my nature to offer gratuitous profanity. However, damn, that looks great, Crusty!! Simply wonderful...


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cardigan vest: Banana Republic
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## blitzt

+1 for being a great look. This one caught my eye because I am wearing a a glen-plaid Samuelsohn today made from eerily similar fabric. 

What can be said that hasn't been said here 100's of times already. Impeccable taste, classic style, perfect fit, and, for the rest of us mere mortals, all done with frustrating consistency. Very nice indeed, Upr Crust! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## TheoProf

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cardigan vest: Banana Republic
> Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


That's a great look Crocto! Love the shirt and tie combo with the three piece. Well done.


----------



## Fading Fast

crocto - nice outfit overall and I really like the cardigan. Its contrasting trim works really well under a suit - somehow it adds more formality than a regular cardigan.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Agreed - very smart look, crocto. While I'm not generally a fan of knit vests / cardigans under a suit (okay with them under a sport coat) this does look sharp. It also tones down to pleasing levels what would otherwise be a _very_ bold shirt / tie combo.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


>


Absolutely amazing, stcolumbia. That suit comes very close to my personal ideal in a pinstripe suit, and the tie is perfectly matched.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Crocto, that the cardigan looks great now that I'm on my computer. On my phone screen, I assumed it was a three piece.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I wish BB would make mistakes like this more often. I like the shirt, and even better for the price you paid! The whole ensemble is great, of course.

Strolling around Paris. New shoes, new shirt, new tie. Don't know why cuff is not showing, but length of suit and shirt is right.


----------



## crocto

williamsonb2 said:


> Crocto, that the cardigan looks great now that I'm on my computer. On my phone screen, I assumed it was a three piece.





Fading Fast said:


> crocto - nice outfit overall and I really like the cardigan. Its contrasting trim works really well under a suit - somehow it adds more formality than a regular cardigan.





RogerP said:


> ^^^ Agreed - very smart look, crocto. While I'm not generally a fan of knit vests / cardigans under a suit (okay with them under a sport coat) this does look sharp. It also tones down to pleasing levels what would otherwise be a _very_ bold shirt / tie combo.


Thanks all. It's actually a cardigan vest; so it's sleeveless. Again, this is my favorite shirt. Probably because it's kind of different: a bold plaid with French cuffs.


----------



## RogerP

stcolumba - that is perfect - and the pocket square is beyond perfect.

bernoulli - lookin' good my man - I dig the shoes. I'd avoid tucking the scarf inside your suit jacket, though - makes it looked overstuffed and you are a slim guy.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm jealous of the fact that a). Bernoulli was in Paris, and b). that he could walk around Paris comfortably wearing only a suit jacket and a scarf, but thanks for the kind comments on Monday's shirt, in any case, and the new shoes look excellent.

Allegedly, the weather is supposed to warm up to more normal January temperatures today, so I have eschewed the second scarf and the fur hat for the nonce.

Suit & scarf - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - BB
Shoes - C & J 
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

Words fail me... Suffice it to say, brilliant! Please wear something off the wall for Friday so that I can offer you a negative critique. I am starting to look like a Sir Crusty sycophant!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Words fail me... Suffice it to say, brilliant! Please wear something off the wall for Friday so that I can offer you a negative critique. I am starting to look like a Sir Crusty sycophant!


I shall endeavor to wear something off the wall for tomorrow (it is Friday, after all) . On another note, it's been suggested by two different people on two separate occasions that I publish a book (in some form) of my daily postings - a concept that somewhat boggles my mind, though I am happy (and flattered) that some find what I wear on a daily basis of interest.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I would buy one. Even though there would be no blue shoes involved. Again you take something I would not consider - the tie, and make it work splendidly. Congrats. 

RogerP, thanks for the tip. I was just looking for sprezz, but I agree it was too much. 

In any case, still in Paris (for 3 more hours - writing from the Air France lounge). New shirts, tie, shoes, overcoat, and a blue leather briefcase from Jost. I can't believe I turned into this purchasing devil. Oh well, life is short. Glad th polar vortex is leaving North América, and that life is coming back on track.


----------



## Tilton

The 5th or 6th pictures of your posts - with just the goods all lined up - would make for a very interesting coffee table book or look-book for a clothier. They're always in such good focus, clear, bright, and seemingly color-correct. Not to mention they're so consistently laid out.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

So, uh, these shoulders look awful. Black suede shoes with blue laces, gray flannel suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> So, uh, these shoulders look awful. Black suede shoes with blue laces, gray flannel suit.


The T-Rex behind you appreciated the effort to which you went in order to be properly attired to meet him.  American Museum of Natural History(?) - some four blocks from my apartment, or thereabouts.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> The T-Rex behind you appreciated the effort to which you went in order to be properly attired to meet him.  American Museum of Natural History - some four blocks from my apartment, or thereabouts.


Shoot, I was jealous of your apartment based on your furniture...

My partner and I were heading to the Met, but we decided not to hop a bus when we got off the train back from the Cloisters. And when the camera came out, I figured, hey, that's free production value right there.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shoot, I was jealous of your apartment based on your furniture...My partner and I were heading to the Met, but we decided not to hop a bus when we got off the train back from the Cloisters. And when the camera came out, I figured, hey, that's free production value right there.


Don't be that jealous - it's not on Central Park West, if that's what you were thinking . . .


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> I shall endeavor to wear something off the wall for tomorrow (it is Friday, after all) . On another note, it's been suggested by two different people on two separate occasions that I publish a book (in some form) of my daily postings - a concept that somewhat boggles my mind, though I am happy (and flattered) that some find what I wear on a daily basis of interest.


Whoever suggested that was extremely wise. And probably rather handsome.


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> Whoever suggested that was extremely wise. And probably rather handsome.


and painfully modest!


----------



## RogerP

drlivingston said:


> and painfully modest!


Yes, that too!:cool2:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> Don't be that jealous - it's not on Central Park West, if that's what you were thinking . . .


I'll be just a little jealous. It ain't walking distance from that diner on Rt. 3 that got shut down after the thing with the hitman, either, after all.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'll be just a little jealous. It ain't walking distance from that diner on Rt. 3 that got shut down after the thing with the hitman, either, after all.


Patience, young gwasshopper - good real estate comes to those who live long enough . . .


----------



## upr_crust

The end of my first full five-day work week in a couple of months - and not a moment too soon.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - BBGF
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Scala


----------



## RogerP

Today - D'avenza suit, Pal Zileri shirt and tie, Drake's PS,Anthony Cleverley Boooots.







The cufflinks are a spinoff from my interest in bladesmithing - they are hand forged Damascus steel.



And a better look at the boots:


----------



## drlivingston

Beautifully done, Roger. The pairing of a solid color tie with that suit elevates the whole combo. The boooots are quite nice. As far as the watch is concerned, unless it is a previous photo, change the date!


----------



## upr_crust

Roger, the whole ensemble is great, but those boots are HAWT!


----------



## drlivingston

Crusty, you were supposed to wear something complaint worthy... Needless to say, you failed. You could have at least buttoned all of the buttons on the jacket or something. lol As it is, all that I can offer is compliments. Love the GF cuff links!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Crusty, you were supposed to wear something complaint worthy... Needless to say, you failed. You could have at least buttoned all of the buttons on the jacket or something. lol As it is, all that I can offer is compliments. Love the GF cuff links!


Sorry to have disappointed you. I'll try to do better (or better at being worse). As for the cufflinks, I've had them for years, and almost never wear them - some uneasiness over wearing something so much a brand logo, though in this case, fairly discreet in size.


----------



## MaxBuck

Man, oh man. Crusty and RogerP bringing it like the Angry Hammer of Thor today. Magnificent work, gentlemen!


----------



## riyadh552

RogerP said:


> The cufflinks are a spinoff from my interest in bladesmithing - they are hand forged Damascus steel.


Those cufflinks are beautiful! Did you have them custom made?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

Glad you like the boots, crusty. My high instep usually prohibits the Chelsea boot option, but these fit like a dream.



riyadh552 said:


> Those cufflinks are beautiful! Did you have them custom made?


A few years ago, a knifemaker that I know decided to put some scrap pieces of damascus to use in this manner and offered these for sale on a knife forum that I frequent. I couldn't resist.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, I see you suffer from the same problem I do when having pics taken: the angle from a short person is not always ideal. But that is a very minor quibble, today's ensemble is great, and even though I am not keen on Chelsea boots, yours are very nice indeed. And plus one on the cufflinks! Do you get many comments in the office regarding the way you dress? Is the watch vintage?

Upr, loved the wholecut. Beautiful pair of shoes.

Sorry but I won't be able to contribute much for at least 30 days. Rio is 40oC, and even though I have an important business meeting next week, I doubt I will be donning a suit. Here even the lawyers' association got an injunction to allow lawyers in casual clothing for the next few weeks.


----------



## jst

Perfect!


----------



## crocto

New shirt today:

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Thomas Pink
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Bernoulli. The watch is vintage - 1969. And I am more vintage than the watch. :cool2:

I do have a bit of a well-dressed-man rep. at the office, and have gone on more than a few "You look like you know what you're doing, can you help me pick out a new suit?" expeditions over the years.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Man, oh man. Crusty and RogerP bringing it like the Angry Hammer of Thor today. Magnificent work, gentlemen!


Thank you, Max. Now, if I could only figure out how to look and sound like Chris Hemsworth, I'd be all set 


RogerP said:


> Glad you like the boots, crusty. My high instep usually prohibits the Chelsea boot option, but these fit like a dream. A few years ago, a knifemaker that I know decided to put some scrap pieces of damascus to use in this manner and offered these for sale on a knife forum that I frequent. I couldn't resist.


Lucky you with the boots, and it's always great when one knows the background of a piece of jewelry - knowing the metallurgy that goes into making damascened steel makes the cufflinks that much interesting. The closest thing that I have to damascened steel is a pair of cufflinks in Toledano work, a souvenir of Madrid.


bernoulli said:


> Upr, loved the wholecut. Beautiful pair of shoes.Sorry but I won't be able to contribute much for at least 30 days. Rio is 40oC, and even though I have an important business meeting next week, I doubt I will be donning a suit. Here even the lawyers' association got an injunction to allow lawyers in casual clothing for the next few weeks.


I bought today's shoes in Paris in 2007, as they were the first wholecuts I had seen that were sleek enough for my tastes (and they were relatively inexpensive, as an experiment in footwear). At 40C, I wear as little as I can get away with. (I'm not even sure that I've ever been any place where it has been 40 C - not even NYC in the dog days of August has ever been quite that bad.)


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Max. Now, if I could only figure out how to look and sound like Chris Hemsworth, I'd be all set Lucky you with the boots, and it's always great when one knows the background of a piece of jewelry - knowing the metallurgy that goes into making damascened steel makes the cufflinks that much interesting. The closest thing that I have to damascened steel is a pair of cufflinks in Toledano work, a souvenir of Madrid. I bought today's shoes in Paris in 2007, as they were the first wholecuts I had seen that were sleek enough for my tastes (and they were relatively inexpensive, as an experiment in footwear). At 40C, I wear as little as I can get away with. (I'm not even sure that I've ever been any place where it has been 40 C - not even NYC in the dog days of August has ever been quite that bad.)


Nah, Tom Hiddleston. Loki's the one everyone has a crush on.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Awesome, RogerP. The solid tie matched to the ground of the PS works really well here, since the other colors in the square are such strong complements. I do think the same rig with a shirt in plain white, or perhaps an extremely faint blue, would be even lovelier. Those chelseas are fantastic -- the leather gusset and floating medallion almost make them like a higher version of a side-gusset slip-on. The links and watch are, of course, beautiful.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Y-Repp. I have worn this suit with a pale blue shirt in the past, but have not tried it yet with white.

stcolumba - that grey windowpane is fantastic.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


>


Wow, that is a fantastic suit - I love the material and pattern. Whose is it and any other details would be greatly appreciated? Also, as always, your clothes are tailored well or, more probably, you just have a great frame for clothes.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Sorry to have disappointed you. I'll try to do better (or better at being worse). As for the cufflinks, I've had them for years, and almost never wear them - some uneasiness over wearing something so much a brand logo, though in this case, fairly discreet in size.


I, too, try to avoid logos as much as possible. I'll accept small ones on the back of chinos, but not on the front of shirts or sweaters if I can. That said, I like Brooks' logo (the Golden Fleece from Greek Mythology) as an image, but still try to avoid it as a logo - I'm clearly torn on that one. I also love Paul Stuarts' logo - the 1920s/30s guy sitting on a bench. I will wear that one a bit because it is not well known so it doesn't scream brand logo (and the sitting guy has such a neat vintage look). As to the most iconic one - I can't stand Ralph Lauren's polo player, but love his clothes (I have passed on some wonderful pieces of his clothing just to avoid it). Last logo thought: J.Crew used to use a guy holding an oar that wasn't bad, but I haven't seen that one in years.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Wow, that is a fantastic suit - I love the material and pattern. Whose is it and any other details would be greatly appreciated? Also, as always, your clothes are tailored well or, more probably, you just have a great frame for clothes.


Thanks, Fading Fast!

The suit is by SuitSupply--the "Lazio" model. It is made of heavy wool. The colors in the picture do not do justice. It is a brown check on a grey background with a blue windowpane. 2 button; side vents; functional sleeve buttons.

Very little tailoring was done: the sides of the coat were let out 1/4 inch; the waist of the trousers was brought in; trouser length adjusted with a 1.75 inch cuff. The shoulder and sleeve length was spot-on.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Thanks, Fading Fast!
> 
> The suit is by SuitSupply--the "Lazio" model. It is made of heavy wool. The colors in the picture do not do justice. It is a brown check on a grey background with a blue windowpane. 2 button; side vents; functional sleeve buttons.
> 
> Very little tailoring was done: the sides of the coat were let out 1/4 inch; the waist of the trousers was brought in; trouser length adjusted with a 1.75 inch cuff. The shoulder and sleeve length was spot-on.


You had me at "heavy wool." Nothing better than a heavy wool suit on a cold winter day. All the rest are just added benefits. I am jealous as, most of the time, they have to fly experts in from Switzerland to do major surgery on my OTR suits to make them fit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I have reached the point where loved ones no longer offer unsolicited compliments, but now provide unsolicited negative feedback. Apparently, I'd do well to avoid these trousers with this jacket in the future.


----------



## TheoProf

Looks great to me. Well done.


----------



## RogerP

I don't see anything wrong with the jacket / trouser combo.


----------



## momsdoc

Your loved ones suffer from an all too common form of sartorial blindness.

I'd wear that combo in a heartbeat, and I still can't tell if the pants are black or brown on my iPad. Doesn't matter, works either way.


----------



## Jovan

S/o's birthday today. A special dinner at Marcello's. Highly recommend if anyone passes through here.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt (light blue but reads white in these pictures) and tie
Grandfather's Australian opal and gold cufflinks
Kent Wang pocket square
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## LordSmoke

Anything special about the jacket. I need to replace a very similar one. Thinking of Mears for next year.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I have reached the point where loved ones no longer offer unsolicited compliments, but now provide unsolicited negative feedback. Apparently, I'd do well to avoid these trousers with this jacket in the future.


----------



## RogerP

Very smart Jovan. Reminds me of Ralph Fiennes' 'M' in the most recent Bond.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, great overall and the cufflinks are a really nice vintage touch. Hope you had great dinner.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

williamsonb2 said:


> Looks great to me. Well done.





momsdoc said:


> Your loved ones suffer from an all too common form of sartorial blindness.
> 
> I'd wear that combo in a heartbeat, and I still can't tell if the pants are black or brown on my iPad. Doesn't matter, works either way.


Thank you. Glad to hear I'm not crazy on this one.



LordSmoke said:


> Anything special about the jacket. I need to replace a very similar one. Thinking of Mears for next year.


The coat is Harris Tweed from Christopher Hayes, who I surmise are one of those brands that came up during that mid-'80s trend for classic clothing. I really like bluish gray Harris Tweed -- it works with so many different things.

Here's a shot that shows it better: horizontaljustice.tumblr.com/post/72275798849/too-busy-to-put-together-clothes-that-werent-too


----------



## Oldsport

Nice. How is the fit of the CT suit(s) compared to standard American sizing? I really want to order on but am a little apprehensive.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I have reached the point where loved ones no longer offer unsolicited compliments, but now provide unsolicited negative feedback. Apparently, I'd do well to avoid these trousers with this jacket in the future.


I personally don't care for the look of wide wale with coarse tweed, but that's preference only. Certainly there's nothing wrong with the combination, and criticizing you for it seems silly to me.


----------



## TheoProf

Jovan said:


> S/o's birthday today. A special dinner at Marcello's. Highly recommend if anyone passes through here.
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Ledbury shirt (light blue but reads white in these pictures) and tie
> Grandfather's Australian opal and gold cufflinks
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Allen Edmonds shoes


Classic look Jovan. Love the tie with that suit. Which model of Allen Edmonds are those? I like them.


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Very smart Jovan. Reminds me of Ralph Fiennes' 'M' in the most recent Bond.


Thanks, he was as much an inspiration to me as Bond himself. If he had worn a pocket square it would have been perfect.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, great overall and the cufflinks are a really nice vintage touch. Hope you had great dinner.


Thank you. My grandmother is probably glad that they're getting some use. Grandpa didn't wear cufflinks very much during his life.



Triathlete said:


> Nice. How is the fit of the CT suit(s) compared to standard American sizing? I really want to order on but am a little apprehensive.


Who is this directed towards? You may want to use the quote feature.



williamsonb2 said:


> Classic look Jovan. Love the tie with that suit. Which model of Allen Edmonds are those? I like them.


Thanks. They are the sadly-discontinued Fairfax, but this modern wholecut may be your style.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

As I got dressed this morning, I was thinking about stripes on stripes. I'm starting to think they're the easiest  pattern-on-pattern combination to get right. They either work (by varying the scale), or they _don't._ It's not like two neats/paisleys, where it's possible for a tie and square to almost work. There's no gray area.


















The inspiration for the second shot:


----------



## williamson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> As I got dressed this morning, I was thinking about stripes on stripes. I'm starting to think they're the easiest pattern-on-pattern combination to get right. They either work (by varying the scale), or they _don't._


These stripes-on-stripes certainly work, and you have given one reason why they work. I think that another factor is that the shirt stripe is lighter than the background, and that the pattern-on-pattern combination would be more difficult to get right if the stripe were the darker, particularly if the contrast between stripe and background had been marked.


----------



## upr_crust

A little recycled glamor with which to begin the week - today's attire was worn to Sirio at the Pierre last night for dinner, a bit of stylistic overkill, considering the venue, but it pleased the lady in our trio, as it afforded her the opportunity to dress to the nines.

I may get some extra mileage out of today's attire, if I have the energy to attend the members' final private viewing of the paintings from the Mauritshuis (most famously, Vermeer's "Girl with a Pearl Earring") at the Frick this evening.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful, Crusty! I am lusting over that braces and tie combo. As a foodie, I am jealous of all these wonderful places that you get to dine. At Sirio, I would have definitely chosen the Costoletta di Vitello al Forno (and maybe a white sturgeon caviar).


----------



## TheoProf

Love the scarf and the hat crusty. Everything is masterfully done as usual.


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful, Crusty! I am lusting over that braces and tie combo. As a foodie, *I am jealous of all these wonderful places that you get to dine.* At Sirio, I would have definitely chosen the Costoletta di Vitello al Forno (and maybe a white sturgeon caviar).


I was thinking the same. I walked by that restaurant the other day and was wondering who eats there - now we know. UPR, how was it? Also, wasn't 'the restaurant that was in that spot before a "big deal?" I can't remember the name, but I thought there was a big hoopla made when it opened only a few years back. I was surprised it was already out (but shouldn't be as the turnover in this city is insane).

I went to the Frick right after New Years to see the Mauritshuis exhibit and really enjoyed it. In addition to the star of the show - "The Girl with the Pearl Earring" - I greatly enjoyed seeing Fabritius' "The Goldfinch" which I couldn't stop staring at.

Oh, and I love the your outfit as that suit is one of my favorites (of your suits) and love that you wear dress boots with your suits as I do (but I have no where near as many nice ones - boots or suits - as you). Last thought, if you do go tonight, see if you can wander over to the watch / clock exhibit as they have some fantastic pieces and, based on your vintage watches, I think you will really enjoy it.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful, Crusty! I am lusting over that braces and tie combo. As a foodie, I am jealous of all these wonderful places that you get to dine. At Sirio, I would have definitely chosen the Costoletta di Vitello al Forno (and maybe a white sturgeon caviar).





williamsonb2 said:


> Love the scarf and the hat crusty. Everything is masterfully done as usual.





Fading Fast said:


> I was thinking the same. I walked by that restaurant the other day and was wondering who eats there - now we know. UPR, how was it? Also, wasn't 'the restaurant that was in that spot before a "big deal?" I can't remember the name, but I thought there was a big hoopla made when it opened only a few years back. I was surprised it was already out (but shouldn't be as the turnover in this city is insane).I went to the Frick right after New Years to see the Mauritshuis exhibit and really enjoyed it. In addition to the star of the show - "The Girl with the Pearl Earring" - I greatly enjoyed seeing Fabritius' "The Goldfinch" which I couldn't stop staring at. Oh, and I love the your outfit as that suit is one of my favorites (of your suits) and love that you wear dress boots with your suits as I do (but I have no where near as many nice ones - boots or suits - as you). Last thought, if you do go tonight, see if you can wander over to the watch / clock exhibit as they have some fantastic pieces and, based on your vintage watches, I think you will really enjoy it.


Thank you, gentlemen. Today's braces were a purchase from this fall, the Hermes tie a purchase from last spring, the hat, a "bucket list" purchase from about four years ago (my late husband always told me that I was too young to wear a Homburg - once he died, I figured that I was old enough), and the scarf was bought about 12 years ago, when Fortnum's carried things under their own label (unfortunately no longer the case). Sirio was only OK (two of the three entrees we had were too salty - desserts, however, were excellent), and fairly expensive, though the service was excellent, as was the ambience. Last night was my first time at the place, and, unhappily, it doesn't measure up to Sirio's flagship restaurant Le Cirque, which is overall a much better restaurant. As for the Frick, I may not make the members' viewing (my partner is suffering a cold currently), which is too bad, as the Mauritshuis show is quite special. The Vermeer, the Fabritius, and the four Rembrandts are all worth the price of admission alone. As for the antique clocks, I've seen them, and they've been installed in the loggia gallery for most of the fall/winter season - I expect that they will be there for a while longer.


----------



## RogerP

crusty - outstanding. The combination of the peaked lapel and low cut vest is quite dramatic.

Y-Repp - that's a very sharp ensemble, save for the (IMO) too-casual braided belt.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, that tie is spectacular. Great look, as always.

Every time I say I'll never drop a Benjamin on a tie, I see an Hermes and re-think the notion. They're all such beautiful things to tie around one's neck.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, that tie is spectacular. Great look, as always.Every time I say I'll never drop a Benjamin on a tie, I see an Hermes and re-think the notion. They're all such beautiful things to tie around one's neck.


Unhappily, but under current conditions, an Hermes tie is two Benjamins, not one, but I understand your point. Remarkably enough, today's tie sold out of the Hermes branch in downtown Manhattan, and I had to scour Bergdorf's in order to find it.


----------



## bernoulli

So the tie is new, upr? It is fantastic...

I also like the boots a lot. And Paul Stuart really agrees with you. Any chance you can buy stock on it? Your whole ensemble is really great, probably one of my favorite upr ensembles ever.

As for the Mauritiushaus collection, I hope you go. I went to The Hague once and still remember being in awe of Vermeer. The fact the pearl earring is just one swipe of the brush is amazing. I hope they also brought the other Vermeer they have, which is so colorful it seems it was painted yesterday.


----------



## brendon

me last night at are dinner dance


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> So the tie is new, upr? It is fantastic...I also like the boots a lot. And Paul Stuart really agrees with you. Any chance you can buy stock on it? Your whole ensemble is really great, probably one of my favorite upr ensembles ever.As for the Mauritiushaus collection, I hope you go. I went to The Hague once and still remember being in awe of Vermeer. The fact the pearl earring is just one swipe of the brush is amazing. I hope they also brought the other Vermeer they have, which is so colorful it seems it was painted yesterday.


The tie is not very new, but new enough, and I've not worn it a lot. Paul Stuart is now wholly owned by Mitsui of Japan, so I can't buy stock in it - other than retail . Only one Vermeer per exhibition - as it is, the Frick has three of its own.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - that's a very sharp ensemble, save for the (IMO) too-casual braided belt.


Thank you. It matches the too-casual tan wingtip bals. I'm on my feet all day with my jacket on and closed, so I think AAAC got a closer look at it than the real world did.


----------



## Argon

Jovan said:


>


Beautifully understated, Jovan - very smooth.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, Of course you can buy stock on Mitsui! https://www.bloomberg.com/quote/8031:JP . Keiretsus like Mitsui are weird because they own so many unrelated businesses, but they are usually listed in the Tokyo stock exchange.

But yeah, you might be better served by their suits and accessories. I like your BB suits, and especially your New and Lingwood fine. You are always, and I mean always, wonderfully well dressed. The combinations are superb and the talk of getting you into a book seems ideal. But there is just something on Paul Stuart that seems to agree with you a tiny more.

YRR, I have been remiss on commenting on your recente attires. I like every one of them other than the last one, just because I don't care about the tie. As for your relatives commenting on your ensemble, you dress like you are older, and thus will elicit derision from people. Nothing wrong with that, it is what it is. I usually like and respect your choices.



upr_crust said:


> The tie is not very new, but new enough, and I've not worn it a lot. Paul Stuart is now wholly owned by Mitsui of Japan, so I can't buy stock in it - other than retail . Only one Vermeer per exhibition - as it is, the Frick has three of its own.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> As I got dressed this morning, I was thinking about stripes on stripes. I'm starting to think they're the easiest pattern-on-pattern combination to get right. They either work (by varying the scale), or they _don't._ It's not like two neats/paisleys, where it's possible for a tie and square to almost work. There's no gray area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inspiration for the second shot:


Not a thing I'd change... well, possibly the belt. The pocket square is wonderful, where did you get it?



brendon said:


> me last night at are dinner dance
> View attachment 9944
> View attachment 9945


You have the right idea for everything here, but the only detail letting this down is the micro-lapels on your suit. I'd love to see that bow tie and shirt paired with classic width peaks like you see on Tom Ford suits now.



Argon said:


> Beautifully understated, Jovan - very smooth.


Thanks, that's exactly what I go for.


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit more low-key than yesterday's attire, for a potentially rainy Tuesday in NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt, tie & cufflinks - BB
Braces - PRL
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Cap - BB


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, Of course you can buy stock on Mitsui! https://www.bloomberg.com/quote/8031:JP . Keiretsus like Mitsui are weird because they own so many unrelated businesses, but they are usually listed in the Tokyo stock exchange.
> 
> But yeah, you might be better served by their suits and accessories. I like your BB suits, and especially your New and Lingwood fine. You are always, and I mean always, wonderfully well dressed. The combinations are superb and the talk of getting you into a book seems ideal. But there is just something on Paul Stuart that seems to agree with you a tiny more.


Thank you, Bernoulli, but I have enough problems with my US investments, never mind Japanese ones - I'll stick to making Paul Stuart a more prosperous store .

As it is, though, since my last round of weight loss, I find that the cuts of the suits at Stuart's suit me best. New & Lingwood is a close second, and at a lower price point, generally, though the fabrics are not the equal of Stuart's, and BB's suits, though always correct, look a little boxy in comparison to the suits from the other two sources. Live and learn . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Easily one of my favorites, Crusty... Will you please wear a 6-button front Steve Harvey or Fubu suit so that I can berate you? As it stands, I have nothing but praise. That is a gorgeous and well-fitting suit!


----------



## RogerP

Recycled fit pic, but this is today's choice.

Suit - Samuelsohn.

Shirt - Eton

Tie - Pal Zileri

PS - Drake's


----------



## Olifter

RogerP said:


> Recycled fit pic, but this is today's choice.
> 
> Suit - Samuelsohn.
> 
> Shirt - Eton
> 
> Tie - Pal Zileri
> 
> PS - Drake's


Roger, very nice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

bernoulli said:


> YRR, I have been remiss on commenting on your recente attires. I like every one of them other than the last one, just because I don't care about the tie. As for your relatives commenting on your ensemble, you dress like you are older, and thus will elicit derision from people. Nothing wrong with that, it is what it is. I usually like and respect your choices.


Thank you. They weren't rude, it was a simple statement like "this doesn't quite work."



Jovan said:


> Not a thing I'd change... well, possibly the belt. The pocket square is wonderful, where did you get it?


The square was made by Ashear, though I got it at a small thrift that supports a church food bank.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Recycled fit pic, but this is today's choice.
> 
> Suit - Samuelsohn.
> 
> Shirt - Eton
> 
> Tie - Pal Zileri
> 
> PS - Drake's


Awesome - everything is elegant and looks to be of high quality - really nice, straightforward and classic. Love the role on the waistcoat.


----------



## TheoProf

Roger, that is a flawless outfit you have there. I love everything about it but am especially impressed with the shirt and tie. Well done man.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gentlemen. The problem I have with this suit is that I like this particular tie / shirt / ps combination so much better than any other, that I invariably wear the suit this way. Which is nuts. A mid-grey flannel should be an easy canvas for multiple options.


----------



## Acct2000

Roger, if you only do one option, at least you are doing a fantastic looking one. Not every outfit needs to be the height of creativity. The classic stuff is classic for a reason.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks for the comments, gentlemen. The problem I have with this suit is that I like this particular tie / shirt / ps combination so much better than any other, that I invariably wear the suit this way. Which is nuts. A mid-grey flannel should be an easy canvas for multiple options.


I understand what you are saying. I have a few suits-shirt-tie combinations that I love and think look so good that I feel I am missing an opportunity when I wear the suit with a different shirt and tie. It makes no sense intellectually, but this is only clothing, so if it isn't something insanely silly, then just wear it the way you like it. I have a light grey in color, heavy in weight grey flannel suit that I wear with a heavy white club collar shirt (and collar pin), and birdseye grey cashmere tie that, IMHO and based on many compliments, looks so much better than my other outfits that I almost always were that shirt and tie when I wear that suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, no rain, and keeping with the brown theme from yesterday . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Zegna
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> I understand what you are saying. I have a few suits-shirt-tie combinations that I love and think look so good that I feel I am missing an opportunity when I wear the suit with a different shirt and tie. It makes no sense intellectually, but this is only clothing, so if it isn't something insanely silly, then just wear it the way you like it. I have a light grey in color, heavy in weight grey flannel suit that I wear with a heavy white club collar shirt (and collar pin), and birdseye grey cashmere tie that, IMHO and based on many compliments, looks so much better than my other outfits that I almost always were that shirt and tie when I wear that suit.


Cheers.

crusty - I went into our local BB and didn't see a coat anything like yours - is it an older model? Terrific outfit overall. Exhibit A in the case against "Don't wear brown to town."


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Cheers.crusty - I went into our local BB and didn't see a coat anything like yours - is it an older model? Terrific outfit overall. Exhibit A in the case against "Don't wear brown to town."


Thank you, Roger. Today's overcoat was bought at an in-house warehouse clearance sale at BB some five years ago or so - marked down by two-thirds, and with a free Christmas pannetone thrown in for good measure. Strangely enough, I've never regretted the purchase .


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt & Links: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crocto, while boldness certainly has a place in the world of clothing, I can't help but think that this kind of pattern on your shirt is definitely too strong for a business environment - I have no knowledge of the dress code enforced at your workplace, but to my eye it feels off with the relative conservativeness of your suit and tie. Similarly, the cufflinks I find a little heavy to be superimposed on what already is a _loud_ shirt. On a charcoal suit-plain navy tie basis, I feel like subtler stripes or checks might work better. Just my own twopence, though !


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto, while boldness certainly has a place in the world of clothing, I can't help but think that this kind of pattern on your shirt is definitely too strong for a business environment - I have no knowledge of the dress code enforced at your workplace, but to my eye it feels off with the relative conservativeness of your suit and tie. Similarly, the cufflinks I find a little heavy to be superimposed on what already is a _loud_ shirt. On a charcoal suit-plain navy tie basis, I feel like subtler stripes or checks might work better. Just my own twopence, though !


Thanks I appreciate your feedback. I work at a community college. I don't know what you'd call them over there in the UK. The dress code here is basically polo shirt and jeans and up. I actually thought the subtle suit and tie helped to tone down the shirt!

Also the suit, gasp, black.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for their kind comments. Nearly 90 here today. Sitting in the shade on a Lutyens bench......

Brooks Brothers blazer, shirt, and socks, Carlo Palazzi tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis pants, Allen Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Roycru, I always enjoy seeing your posts. On point !



crocto said:


> Thanks I appreciate your feedback. I work at a community college. I don't know what you'd call them over there in the UK. The dress code here is basically polo shirt and jeans and up. I actually thought the subtle suit and tie helped to tone down the shirt!
> 
> Also the suit, gasp, black.


There are no real equivalents to community colleges in the UK, but I have a grasp of what they are. The colour of the suit doesn't shock me- especially as it is patterned, though that is another debate. I must say that I cannot fathom why Tyrwhitt and other makers tend to produce shirts that confuse- IMHO- the already blurred boundaries between formal and casual to such a drastic extent. My reaction to your outfit was also prompted by my uncomprehending stance at the sight of a very colourful check in a formal cloth, with French cuffs. Then again, this is my preference- yours seem to partly lie in the aforementioned vibrant patterns and that is only fair. I only meant to express the main lesson that this forum has taught me: Often, less is more.


----------



## TheoProf

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone for their kind comments. Nearly 90 here today. Sitting in the shade on a Lutyens bench......
> 
> Brooks Brothers blazer, shirt, and socks, Carlo Palazzi tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis pants, Allen Edmonds shoes......


That's a great look Roycru. Classic.


----------



## Tilton

Community College in the US is basically post-secondary and pre-university education, for the most part, but also sort of an "extension" where, say, I was a Lit major but now I'm finding a need for some accounting knowledge, I can take a college-level acct. course there. There's no equivalent for either of those across the pond?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Tilton said:


> Community College in the US is basically post-secondary and pre-university education, for the most part, but also sort of an "extension" where, say, I was a Lit major but now I'm finding a need for some accounting knowledge, I can take a college-level acct. course there. There's no equivalent for either of those across the pond?


I've heard, though I didn't know it offered college-level courses. The closest thing I can think of is this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytechnic_(United_Kingdom)


----------



## williamson

Tilton said:


> Community College in the US is basically post-secondary and pre-university education, for the most part, but also sort of an "extension" where, say, I was a Lit major but now I'm finding a need for some accounting knowledge, I can take a college-level acct. course there. There's no equivalent for either of those across the pond?


In England and Wales there are "colleges of further education" which offer these courses; "tertiary colleges" offer academic secondary-level courses as well. There's a very varied pattern of full-time and part-time provision. I don't know the situation in Scotland, Ireland or continental Europe, but the Scandinavian countries have very well-known and well-regarded "folk high schools" which serve this purpose.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website this week is to wear a navy suit with a navy tie. I'm participating one day early, as I've got a very early conference call tomorrow morning - my personal Friday Challenge will be waking up in time to get to work to get on the call. I am also participating one day early, as there is a large office party after work this evening, for which I am dressed.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sir: You, without doubt, represent the sartorial high ground with your consistently impeccable daily rigs. Your success provides hope and inspiration for those of us yet to be able to successfully scale that mountain! Thank-you for that. :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Agree wholeheartedly with Eagle on this one Upr. FANTASTIC as always. You provide many of us with an education on this thread (color choices, pattern, fit, etc...). Well done and thank you.


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful, Crusty.... Even your Paul Stuart hanger is classy.


----------



## RogerP

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Roger, if you only do one option, at least you are doing a fantastic looking one. Not every outfit needs to be the height of creativity. The classic stuff is classic for a reason.


I somehow missed this yesterday - thank you.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sir: You, without doubt, represent the sartorial high ground with your consistently impeccable daily rigs. Your success provides hope and inspiration for those of us yet to be able to successfully scale that mountain! Thank-you for that. :thumbs-up:


Hear hear.


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Calvin Klein
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Sir: You, without doubt, represent the sartorial high ground with your consistently impeccable daily rigs. Your success provides hope and inspiration for those of us yet to be able to successfully scale that mountain! Thank-you for that. :thumbs-up:





williamsonb2 said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with Eagle on this one Upr. FANTASTIC as always. You provide many of us with an education on this thread (color choices, pattern, fit, etc...). Well done and thank you.





drlivingston said:


> Beautiful, Crusty.... Even your Paul Stuart hanger is classy.





RogerP said:


> Hear hear.


Thank you, gentlemen. I blush in the face of this onrush of compliments.


----------



## stcolumba

Suit, tie, and pocket square from SuitSupply
Taylor Stitch shirt.

I think Upper Crust's patterned bow tie, today, is dazzling.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR - I agree with eagle2250, williamsonb2 and drivingston's comments. Also, kudos to you for nailing the navy on navy challenge by wearing an almost black-navy suit with a true medium-blue navy stripe in it that you, then, echoed in your more blue-navy bow tie. This resulted in there being enough color distance between your black-blue suit and medium-blue navy tie that they work well together (and, again, the bow tie echoed the suit's accent stripe). At least that is my take on why your tie and suit work so well together. Also, you just wear a bow tie well.


----------



## Juky

stcolumba said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Stcolumba, I really like the gingham shirt as well as the shoe and suit combo. Certain youthfulness (in a good way) to it today. IMHO.
> J.


----------



## RogerP

Love the grey flannel suit, stcolumba.


----------



## stcolumba

Juky said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Stcolumba, I really like the gingham shirt as well as the shoe and suit combo. Certain youthfulness (in a good way) to it today. IMHO.
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I can use all the youthfulness that I can get!
Click to expand...


----------



## stcolumba

RogerP said:


> Love the grey flannel suit, stcolumba.


Thank you. Actually, the color is light blue.


----------



## Fading Fast

Juky said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Stcolumba, I really like the gingham shirt as well as the shoe and suit combo. Certain youthfulness (in a good way) to it today. IMHO.
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 - you nailed this one in a way that shows you have a deep reserve of sartorial talent. This is a bit different from your usual suit, tie, shirt look, but you hit the ball out of the park.
Click to expand...


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> Juky said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 - you nailed this one in a way that shows you have a deep reserve of sartorial talent. This is a bit different from your usual suit, tie, shirt look, but you hit the ball out of the park.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the patch pockets make it. Home run indeed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Larry Poppins

I don't know which I covet more, stcolumba's jacket, or satchel. First rate all around.

*looks at jacket
*looks at briefcase

Nope, still don't know.


----------



## Juky

Larry Poppins said:


> I don't know which I covet more, stcolumba's jacket, or satchel. First rate all around.
> 
> *looks at jacket
> *looks at briefcase
> 
> Nope, still don't know.


I have pointed out stcolumba's briefcase to my wife in the past also. I ended up buying an overnight bag and briefcase like it because I fancied the look so much.


----------



## stcolumba

Thanks, all, for the kind comments about the suit .....and the bag!
Heading out the door for a three hour drive in the snow. :icon_pale:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I tried to combine three deliberately different levels of formality. Do you all think it worked?

Blazer: Cricketeer
Shirt: BB
Tie: Liberty of London
Trou: Lands' End
Square: Press


----------



## firedancer

^ the only thing in see that would be on another level of formality is the French Cuff shirt ( which is toned down with simple knot links). 
So yeah, it worked. Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

firedancer said:


> ^ the only thing in see that would be on another level of formality is the French Cuff shirt ( which is toned down with simple knot links).
> So yeah, it worked. Why wouldn't it?


I saw it as:

1. White french cuff shirt.
2. Navy blazer, repp tie, silk square.
3. Cotton moleskin trousers.


----------



## firedancer

^missed the trousers. Did that look off? Are they cadet blue? 
In any case, the top half looks good in my book.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

firedancer said:


> ^missed the trousers. Did that look off? Are they cadet blue?
> In any case, the top half looks good in my book.


Yep, cadet blue moleskins.


----------



## upr_crust

The morning after the night before. After an evening of office revelry, I find that I have an 8:00 AM conference call - feh. For this event, and because it's Friday, I'm recycling an outfit which I wore to brunch last Saturday - significantly more casual than yesterday's attire.

Sports jackets, tie, trousers, shoes, and cap - BB
Shirt - LE
PS - Robert Talbott
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## RogerP

The "Blue on Blue" challenge on the other forum kind of snuck up on me, so I was forced to recycle my fave blue tie sooner than I normally would.







Shoes are blue, too:


----------



## drlivingston

Recycled or not, very nice, Crusty! Wasn't there some significance to the Abboud overcoat? Either way... from the nice tab collar shirt to the wayward tassel loafers (lol), I think that it's a winner.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post 26921) Fantastic...
absolutely fantastic! RogerP, your rig for today leaves me motivated to go forth and add a peak lapel jacket to my wardrobe and provide a bit of competition for all those notch lapel jackets, presently in service. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Recycled or not, very nice, Crusty! Wasn't there some significance to the Abboud overcoat? Either way... from the nice tab collar shirt to the wayward tassel loafers (lol), I think that it's a winner.


There's no particular significance to the Abboud overcoat, other than it was a steal when I bought it - camel's hair, and $75, marked down at the end of the season one year at my local (now defunct) Syms. Alas, that source of bargains is no more . . .


----------



## TheoProf

Agree with Eagle, Roger. Great rig today! The tie, the shoes, even the choice of a white shirt IMO is the best choice you could have made in this instance. Well done.


----------



## Reuben

Taking my lady out for her birthday dinner at one of Hugh Acheson's places:

Brooks blazer, flannels,
Alden for Brooks burgundy tassels
Gitman Oxford spread
Gleneagles (?) camelhair overcoat
Chipp tie





I know the overcoat's a touch short, but for $15 at goodwill I figure it's good enough for the 2-3 times a year I actually need to use it in Athens.

Edit: oh, and here's the man-jewelry. Bulova senior's watch from Children's Healthcare and William and Henry dress knife.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> There's no particular significance to the Abboud overcoat, other than it was a steal when I bought it - camel's hair, and $75, marked down at the end of the season one year at my local (now defunct) Syms. Alas, that source of bargains is no more . . .


Let me say that when it comes to overcoats, belts (generally*) and gloves I'll never pay more than $150, $40 and $30 respectively, and I can always find perfectly acceptable options at either SteinMart, TJ Maxx or Marshalls at the end of the season. Though actually, my current camel-hair overcoat has a Lands' End label. Bless your heart if you pay more, but I won't.

*I usually have two belts in my rotation that I've paid a higher price for, when I'm wearing suiting.


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


> ... William and Henry dress knife.


Very sweet blade there. Does it take a proper edge? Even if not, it's lovely enough to carry just for the aesthetics.


----------



## Reuben

MaxBuck said:


> Very sweet blade there. Does it take a proper edge? Even if not, it's lovely enough to carry just for the aesthetics.


I could shave with it if I wanted.


----------



## TheoProf

Very nice Reuben. Love the overcoat.


----------



## Juky

I really like this look upr_crust. I like the jacket and colours together.


----------



## Juky

Very nice shoes RogerP!


----------



## Juky

MaxBuck said:


> Very sweet blade there. Does it take a proper edge? Even if not, it's lovely enough to carry just for the aesthetics.


^ Plus one.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(In response to post 26921) Fantastic...
> absolutely fantastic! RogerP, your rig for today leaves me motivated to go forth and add a peak lapel jacket to my wardrobe and provide a bit of competition for all those notch lapel jackets, presently in service. :thumbs-up:





williamsonb2 said:


> Agree with Eagle, Roger. Great rig today! The tie, the shoes, even the choice of a white shirt IMO is the best choice you could have made in this instance. Well done.





Juky said:


> Very nice shoes RogerP!


Thanks very much gents!



MaxBuck said:


> Very sweet blade there. *Does it take a proper edge? * Even if not, it's lovely enough to carry just for the aesthetics.


I certainly hope so! You know the old saying - the only thing more useless than a dull knife is a 2 inch piece of rope. Very pretty (and hopefully sharp) knife.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> You know the old saying - the only thing more useless than a dull knife is a 2 inch piece of rope.


I'm thinking that must be a Canadian saying. :cool2:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP, that's great.

Upr, I'm sure you know I think that's a great combination.

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## nibo

stcolumba said:


> Suit, tie, and pocket square from SuitSupply
> Taylor Stitch shirt.
> 
> I think Upper Crust's patterned bow tie, today, is dazzling.


An amazing look and I love suit supply, it's definitely a young city look but I mean that as a compliment. I'm in my 20s myself I like to wear suits in a similar fashion.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juky

Youthful Repp-robate I like that. I was thinking about buying a knit tie like that for when I am wearing a sports jacket with denim to kick it up a notch.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The tie bar/tac that can be seen peeking out between the lapels of his jacket is intriguing. Would it be possible, Youthful Rep-robate, to share a few more details with us about the tie bar?


----------



## RogerP

That's very sharp, Y-Repp.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The tie bar/tac that can be seen peeking out between the lapels of his jacket is intriguing. Would it be possible, Youthful Rep-robate, to share a few more details with us about the tie bar?


It appears to be a cross between:


and:
 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The tie bar/tac that can be seen peeking out between the lapels of his jacket is intriguing. Would it be possible, Youthful Rep-robate, to share a few more details with us about the tie bar?


Ditto, plus I love that jacket - the light grey color, throat latch and beautiful lapel roll - any details available on the jacket? And, as said by others, the knit tie is perfect from both texture and color for pulling everything together - well done.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thank you, everyone.

Drlivingston, it was you and I who had that conversation over on the Trad thrift thread, right? Here's my other picture of the tie bar, with the rest of that day's thrift finds. It is, indeed, a Pegasus kind of thing.










The coat is from Austin Scott, who I think were sort of a wannabe Polo in the late '70s. It's not beautifully made (half-canvassed in Poland), and I'd say it's already lived more than half of its useful life, but I like it quite a bit.

Juky, I've mostly quit wearing ties with jeans, but a wool knit like that one is the best choice.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Drlivingston, it was you and I who had that conversation over on the Trad thrift thread, right? Here's my other picture of the tie bar, with the rest of that day's thrift finds. It is, indeed, a Pegasus kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coat is from Austin Scott, who I think were sort of a wannabe Polo in the late '70s. It's not beautifully made (half-canvassed in Poland), and I'd say it's already lived more than half of its useful life, but I like it quite a bit.
> 
> Juky, I've mostly quit wearing ties with jeans, but a wool knit like that one is the best choice.


Great-looking tie; not surprised it's a Sulka. That was an excellent label (RIP).


----------



## Anthony Charton

Y-Repp- I dig the two latest posts. I'd just have fixed the tie and collar on the second one though. Liking the chest pocket a good deal too.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Great-looking tie; not surprised it's a Sulka. That was an excellent label (RIP).


Thank you. I don't have much occasion to wear it, but I couldn't pass it up.



Anthony Charton said:


> Y-Repp- I dig the two latest posts. I'd just have fixed the tie and collar on the second one though. Liking the chest pocket a good deal too.


Thank you. I loosened my tie to sleep during my commute, and took the photos rather quickly while waiting for my ride from the station home.


----------



## eagle2250

The Pegasus Tie Bar is fantastic! Thanks for sharing it and the rest of your outfit with us.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

I must say again. Much respect to a lot of people who dress well here. upr_crust, youtful-repp and RogerP to mention three but Stcolumba, you are something special. Everything fits perfectly, the combinations are always spot on and it is very slimmed and not too much with much thought in to everything. Loving it. Thank you for lots of clothing inspiration.


----------



## stcolumba

Tom_Bombadill said:


> I must say again. Much respect to a lot of people who dress well here. upr_crust, youtful-repp and RogerP to mention three but Stcolumba, you are something special. Everything fits perfectly, the combinations are always spot on and it is very slimmed and not too much with much thought in to everything. Loving it. Thank you for lots of clothing inspiration.


You are much too kind. I have very little tailoring done to my clothes. They are pretty much worn off the rack.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> You are much too kind. I have very little tailoring done to my clothes. They are pretty much worn off the rack.


Like Tom Bambadill, I am - and have mentioned before - impressed with how well tailored stcolumba's clothes appear to be; that they basically fit him that way of the rack tells me that he missed his calling as a fit model. I had a girlfriend years ago who was both a regular model and a fit model. I had no idea what a fit model was until I met her, but it is a model whose body measurements align to a stores "ideal" size - usually she said it was 6 or 8 back when those were normal women sizes (before the whole vanity sizing began and we now how women who are, I kid you not, minus sizes) - and they would use that model for their catalogue shots. Stcolumba, you should be a Suit Supply fit model as your suits and jackets look as if they were custom made for you.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast makes me chuckle. A "model". Ha! I could wish!

Off to church. This afternoon, the final Christmas decorations have to come down. Including the tree! (I hate that chore!)


----------



## gamma68

To me, the logo on the tie bar looks like the old Mobil Gas "Flying Red Horse" logo, which I think is pretty damn cool.










If you're interested in learning more about how this logo was developed, *see this link*.


----------



## TheoProf

stcolumba said:


> Fading Fast makes me chuckle. A "model". Ha! I could wish!
> 
> Off to church. This afternoon, the final Christmas decorations have to come down. Including the tree! (I hate that chore!)


I hate that chore too. My wife insists it comes down the day after New Year to which I say "ba humbug!" :icon_smile_big:

As to matters sartorial, great outfit today! I love that jacket.


----------



## stcolumba

williamsonb2 said:


> I hate that chore too. My wife insists it comes down the day after New Year to which I say "ba humbug!" :icon_smile_big:
> 
> As to matters sartorial, great outfit today! I love that jacket.


Thanks for the nice words. As for the tree...now it is a matter of waiting for the water in the tree stand to dry up so I can get the thing out of the house.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> To me, the logo on the tie bar looks like the old Mobil Gas "Flying Red Horse" logo, which I think is pretty damn cool.
> 
> If you're interested in learning more about how this logo was developed, *see this link*.


Nice shirt!!


----------



## DaveS

stcolumba said:


> Thanks for the nice words. As for the tree...now it is a matter of waiting for the water in the tree stand to dry up so I can get the thing out of the house.


This year I decided we'd observe the _twelve_ days of Christmas which begin on December 25th. It's almost like rewinding the Season! Most everyone else is talking "post Holiday" by December 26th.

And I agree with the others; yours is, as always, a superb outfit!


----------



## williamson

DaveS said:


> This year I decided we'd observe the _twelve_ days of Christmas which begin on December 25th. It's almost like rewinding the Season! Most everyone else is talking "post Holiday" by December 26th!


Stcolumba's outfits are always excellent. 
Quite right to observe the twelve days. In some traditions, there are forty days of Christmas - many Scandinavians remove the decorations from their Christmas trees (growing outside) on 2nd February.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, no rain, and keeping with the brown theme from yesterday . . .
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Zegna
> Cufflinks - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - C & J
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino


The whole fit is great, as usual, upr_crust. I'm not usually a 3-button man, but I quite like this one. The shoes, however, are the best bit here, for me. And I'm not usually a brogues man, either. You're challenging my presumptions, man; it's new, and frightening.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> The whole fit is great, as usual, upr_crust. I'm not usually a 3-button man, but I quite like this one. The shoes, however, are the best bit here, for me. And I'm not usually a brogues man, either. You're challenging my presumptions, man; it's new, and frightening.


Thanks, SP. For the record, I generally look better in two-button suits, but 3-piece suits OTR from the years in which I bought them from Brooks Bros. all came as three-button. As for the semi-brogues, C & J make very handsome shoes - it is easy to be seduced into liking styles to which one normally does not like.


----------



## upr_crust

The first working day of a four-day week, and 4-6" of snow are predicted to fall by tomorrow morning, accompanied by much colder temperatures. Today's attire reflects this - raincoat, and beater shoes (with rubber overshoes packed for later).

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - PRL
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Mezlan
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnstons
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## TheoProf

Masterful Upr. I especially love the choice of that pocket square.


----------



## crocto

Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cord: Banana Republic
Boots: Steve Madden
Books: Historical


----------



## stcolumba

At the end of a long, grueling day.


----------



## TheoProf

St. Columba, classic, just classic. Love everything about the outfit. Well done.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> ... beater shoes - Mezlan ...


There aren't a lot of people to whom Mezlans are "beater" shoes, but not surprised that they are for our upr_crust!

By the way, terrific pairing of shirt, braces, cufflinks and PS today. This is how you pull things together with a big statement!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Haven't posted in a while -

Suit - Samuelsohn
Shirt - Eton
Tie - Brioni
Glasses - Tom Ford
Pocket Square - Polo 
Shoes - Allen Edmonds

https://imageshack.com/i/gi0ojcj https://imageshack.com/i/1aexkmj
https://imageshack.com/i/0uc0yoj
https://imageshack.com/i/e98n2dj


----------



## StylePurgatory

williamsonb2 said:


> St. Columba, classic, just classic. Love everything about the outfit. Well done.


Seconded.


----------



## Juky

MaxBuck said:


> There aren't a lot of people to whom Mezlans are "beater" shoes, but not surprised that they are for our upr_crust!
> 
> By the way, terrific pairing of shirt, braces, cufflinks and PS today. This is how you pull things together with a big statement!


No kidding. Mezlans = beaters! Haha. Still pretty darn nice to me.


----------



## Jovan

wrwhiteknight said:


> Haven't posted in a while -
> 
> Suit - Samuelsohn
> Shirt - Eton
> Tie - Brioni
> Glasses - Tom Ford
> Pocket Square - Polo
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/gi0ojcj https://imageshack.com/i/1aexkmj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0uc0yoj
> https://imageshack.com/i/e98n2dj


much improvement
very menswear
so half inch more jacket sleeve would make perfect


----------



## stcolumba

crocto said:


> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Cord: Banana Republic
> Boots: Steve Madden
> Books: Historical


Nice shirt!


----------



## upr_crust

First off, welcome back wrwhiteknight - nice to see you posting again.



williamsonb2 said:


> Masterful Upr. I especially love the choice of that pocket square.





MaxBuck said:


> There aren't a lot of people to whom Mezlans are "beater" shoes, but not surprised that they are for our upr_crust!
> 
> By the way, terrific pairing of shirt, braces, cufflinks and PS today. This is how you pull things together with a big statement!





Juky said:


> No kidding. Mezlans = beaters! Haha. Still pretty darn nice to me.


Thank you, gentlemen. As it is, both yesterday's pocket square and shoes came from that fabled discounter in lower Manhattan, Century 21, and my local shoe store is now showing shoes very similar to yesterday's in style from To Boot Adam Derrick - at nearly four times the cost of mine. Maybe I should nicer to my "beaters" ? .

Today's attire is as a result of the latest dumping of snow onto the metro NYC area.

Leather jacket, sweater, corduroys, cap - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Plaid scarf - Johnstons
Striped scarf - Castell's of Oxford
Hiking boots - Keen


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> much improvement
> very menswear
> so half inch more jacket sleeve would make perfect


Uh, time to get a little shuteye, Jovan.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Uh, time to get a little shuteye, Jovan.


Fallen asleep on the keyboard, for sure. :tongue2:


----------



## drlivingston

Great to see you posting again, WhiteKnight!! Welcome back!


----------



## Fading Fast

williamsonb2 said:


> St. Columba, classic, just classic. Love everything about the outfit. Well done.


+1, classic, perfect.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, even your "snow-day" attire is impeccable, beautiful, of great quality and perfectly coordinated. Bravo.

P.S. I'm sorry the article I sent to you didn't come up. Once you told me that, I tried to cut and paste it into a message for you, but for some reason, I wasn't able to send it once I pasted it in.


----------



## williamson

upr_crust said:


> First off, welcome back wrwhiteknight - nice to see you posting again.


Yes, indeed!


> Striped scarf - Castell's of Oxford


Merton College!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, even your "snow-day" attire is impeccable, beautiful, of great quality and perfectly coordinated. Bravo.P.S. I'm sorry the article I sent to you didn't come up. Once you told me that, I tried to cut and paste it into a message for you, but for some reason, I wasn't able to send it once I pasted it in.


Thank you, Fading. As for the article - technology is a ***** .


williamson said:


> Merton College!


Today's striped scarf is a souvenir of my first trip to Oxford, nearly 30 years ago. I also have the college scarves of Magdalen College, and Corpus College, Cambridge, gifts from a friend who did her master's degree at Newnham. My late husband received the scarf from Corpus, and was informed that Corpus was famous for being a haven for Anglo-Catholics and homosexuals (this was shortly after the broadcast of "Brideshead Revisited") and I received the one from Magdalen, and was informed that Magdalen was the college of the aristocracy, and also the one consistently with the lowest grade-point averages of all the colleges at Cambridge. My friend has a biting sense of wit - and good taste - the scarves are quite handsome.


----------



## gamma68

upr_crust said:


> Today's striped scarf is a souvenir of my first trip to Oxford, nearly 30 years ago. I also have the college scarves of Magdalen College, and Corpus College, Cambridge, gifts from a friend who did her master's degree at Newnham. My late husband received the scarf from Corpus, and was informed that Corpus was famous for being a haven for Anglo-Catholics and homosexuals (this was shortly after the broadcast of "Brideshead Revisited") and I received the one from Magdalen, and was informed that Magdalen was the college of the aristocracy, and also the one consistently with the lowest grade-point averages of all the colleges at Cambridge. My friend has a biting sense of wit - and good taste - the scarves are quite handsome.


Hi, upr_crst! Is your Corpus Christi College scarf from CCC Oxford or CCC Cambridge? I attend CCC Oxford during a study abroad semester in the late 1980s and would love to see your scarf make an appearance in this thread.

As others have noted, I find your rigs impeccable.


----------



## upr_crust

gamma68 said:


> Hi, upr_crst! Is your Corpus Christi College scarf from CCC Oxford or CCC Cambridge? I attend CCC Oxford during a study abroad semester in the late 1980s and would love to see your scarf make an appearance in this thread.As others have noted, I find your rigs impeccable.


Thank you for the compliment, but, sadly, my scarf is CCC Cambridge (a college of The Other Place  ).


----------



## 3piece

Shoes Allen Edmonds Strand
Tie DKNY
Everything else MTM, local tailor​


----------



## Jovan

Damn, what a first post! Your tailor does good work. The only thing I'd try to improve on is the tie knot. It looks as though you are attempting a half-Windsor. Try perfecting a four in hand knot first.


----------



## winston1156

Jovan said:


> Damn, what a first post! Your tailor does good work. The only thing I'd try to improve on is the tie knot. It looks as though you are attempting a half-Windsor. Try perfecting a four in hand knot first.


I agree. I could not tell if your right sleeve is crooked or just an odd shadow...otherwise very nice.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I also echo Jovan's comments, but would add- these trousers look a touch too long to me. Welcome to the forum !


----------



## 3piece

Jovan said:


> Damn, what a first post! Your tailor does good work. The only thing I'd try to improve on is the tie knot. It looks as though you are attempting a half-Windsor. Try perfecting a four in hand knot first.


Yeah, I don't know. The tie looked good on the mirror  I'll try four in hand next time.



winston1156 said:


> I agree. I could not tell if your right sleeve is crooked or just an odd shadow...otherwise very nice.


I probably just need to hire a stylist to straighten everything up for this daily photoshoot. 



Anthony Charton said:


> I also echo Jovan's comments, but would add- these trousers look a touch too long to me. Welcome to the forum !


I may agree. I took a picture from the side and the break looked ugly. But then again I forgot to wear my braces today so we'll see.

Thanks for the welcoming party! I've been lurking for a few months since late last year. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## StylePurgatory

3piece said:


> Yeah, I don't know. The tie looked good on the mirror  I'll try four in hand next time.
> 
> I may agree. I took a picture from the side and the break looked ugly. But then again I forgot to wear my braces today so we'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the welcoming party! I've been lurking for a few months since late last year. I appreciate the feedback!


Yes, welcome, indeed - though I'm new, as well, and haven't posted a fit in this thread yet. I agree with both Jovan, and Anthony, that a four in hand would suit this shirt/vest combination, and that the trousers are a touch long. If you end up deciding like them that long, I don't think they are wrong, but they're about as long as I would say a pair of pants can get. I love the texture of the pants, though! What is the material?


----------



## 3piece

StylePurgatory said:


> I love the texture of the pants, though! What is the material?


It's merino wool


----------



## Jovan

I believe he was looking for an answer along the lines of what cloth manufacturer, Super number, type of fabric, etc.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> I believe he was looking for an answer along the lines of what cloth manufacturer, Super number, type of fabric, etc.


If that's true, then he should have asked those things. I interpreted it - and would have answered it - exactly as he did.


----------



## StylePurgatory

I did just mean what basic material; knowing it's wool, what I like about it must be the grain. The combination of the grain, and that colour, isn't something I've seen before, so I wasn't sure if it was a less common fabric. Knowing they're wool, I now would like to know those other details, if you happen to know the manufacturer, and reference number, 3piece?


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Been a while...


















Yes..Navy pants! :rolleyes2:
Jacket/Pants - Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie/flower - TheTieBar
Shoes - Andrew Lock double monks


----------



## eagle2250

^^Shawl Lapel:
Your rig looks to be quite nicely done. However, your trousers, on my monitor appear to be charcoal. Noting your words that the trousers are actually navy, I'm just not sure I would be comfortable pairing a purple tie with navy trousers.  Are you sure those trousers are not charcoal? lol.


----------



## TheoProf

Shawl Lapel said:


> Been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..Navy pants! :rolleyes2:
> Jacket/Pants - Lauren Ralph Lauren
> Tie/flower - TheTieBar
> Shoes - Andrew Lock double monks


That's a great look Shawl Lapel. Cheers.


----------



## 3piece

StylePurgatory said:


> Knowing they're wool, I now would like to know those other details, if you happen to know the manufacturer, and reference number, 3piece?


No, sorry, I don't have the details. Perhaps I'll get it from my tailor next visit.


----------



## 3piece

Only the third time wearing a bow tie to work 

Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strand
Bow tie: Carrot & Gibbs
Watch: Timex Dress Strap
Pocket Square: Macy's
Everything else MTM, local tailor


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: JAB


----------



## Shawl Lapel

Williamson - Thank you :smile:

eagle - No qualms about purple/navy (obviously!) but if charcoal or something else would be a better fit color-wise I'm open to suggestions. I didn't think navy was the best fit for this jacket, but didn't know what direction to go.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice bowtie, 3piece. My only negative comment is that the jacket looks more like an orphan than a coordinated piece of the ensemble. Welcome aboard! I look forward to your continued efforts!


----------



## 3piece

drlivingston said:


> Nice bowtie, 3piece. My only negative comment is that the jacket looks more like an orphan than a coordinated piece of the ensemble.


Is it because the texture look too fine or plain?

If I told you that it was actually a window pane jacket would you change mind? Because it actually does have windowpane pattern with thin/subtle burgundy stripes.


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## StylePurgatory

Thanks, 3piece. Don't go to any great lengths on my behalf, though; it will be a long time before I would be able to use the info. Budget does not allow any clothes purchases, let alone custom tailored ones, in the near future. At any rate, lovely choice of fabric!


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Today:


Brilliant work there as per your usual, RogerP.


----------



## TheoProf

RogerP said:


> Today:


That's a great look Roger. I love everything about that combination.


----------



## Juky

williamsonb2 said:


> That's a great look Roger. I love everything about that combination.


^ Plus one.


----------



## stcolumba

Jacket: Brook Taverner
Shirt, trouser, and socks: Brooks Bros

*Roger'*s pocket square is outstanding!


----------



## Flairball

MaxBuck said:


> Brilliant work there as per your usual, RogerP.


Very nice.


----------



## TheoProf

stcolumba said:


> Jacket: Brook Taverner
> Shirt, trouser, and socks: Brooks Bros
> 
> *Roger'*s pocket square is outstanding!


St. Columba, this gets my vote for the style choice of the next Doctor. Just great choices all around. Perhaps not the "Doctor"? Maybe the "Master" of the WAYWT thread?  Well done and cheers!


----------



## Juky

Very nice look stcolumba.


----------



## stcolumba

Thanks for the kind words, *williamsonb2* and *Juky*.


----------



## upr_crust

End of the week, and not a moment too soon. Overcoat is new.

Sports jacket, shirt, tie, trousers, shoes, overcoat, striped scarf - BB
PS - Ashear
Plain scarf - Zegna
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful, Crusty! The new overcoat is a winner. The covert front placket and the flap pockets are nice touches. 
On a side note, I really want to look at those _Venice _books that are located in your bookcase. Such memories. lol


----------



## stcolumba

upr_crust said:


> End of the week, and not a moment too soon. Overcoat is new.
> 
> Sports jacket, shirt, tie, trousers, shoes, overcoat, striped scarf - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Plain scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Selentino


This is a "wow"!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents.

stcolumba and crusty, excellent fits. crusty, I will have to try out your double-scarf concept soon as it has been insanely cold of late.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful, Crusty! The new overcoat is a winner. The covert front placket and the flap pockets are nice touches. On a side note, I really want to look at those _Venice _books that are located in your bookcase. Such memories. lol





stcolumba said:


> This is a "wow"!





RogerP said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents.stcolumba and crusty, excellent fits. crusty, I will have to try out your double-scarf concept soon as it has been insanely cold of late.


Thank you, gentlemen. Roger, my advice in re: two scarves, is to wear a softer one inside, and a stiffer one outside - something that will stand up around your ears, if you're not wearing a knit cap covering them. British woven wool college scarves work well for this purpose.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P: really, really well thought-out combination - it works beautifully without looking at all matchy, matchy

stcolumba: Looking excellent as always, with an extra nice pop from the socks and shoes

Upr: Fantastic - you rock bow ties, and that new coat is fantastic, maybe in a future picture we could get a close up of the fabric. Enjoy it.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr: Fantastic - you rock bow ties, and that new coat is fantastic, maybe in a future picture we could get a close up of the fabric. Enjoy it.


Thanks, Fading, and your request for a close-up of the fabric of the new coat is duly noted - will see what can be done early next week.


----------



## bernoulli

upr,

Beautiful coat! It makes you look slimmer, which is hard to do given it is outwear. Does the hat helps with the cold or is it something you wear just because it looks great on you?

Also, kudos on RogerP and stcolumba. RogerP, you shouldn't be allowed to post without pics of your shoes though...Your shoe collection is one to behold.


----------



## 3piece

Shoes Allen Edmonds Strand
Pocket square unknown
Cardigan Banana Republic
Everything else MTM, local tailor


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr,Beautiful coat! It makes you look slimmer, which is hard to do given it is outwear. Does the hat helps with the cold or is it something you wear just because it looks great on you?.


Thanks, Bernoulli. One of the attractions of the new coat was exactly your observation - it makes me look slimmer (never a bad thing, considering my actual shape). As for the hat, it does double duty - covering my head does preserve heat (as there is no thatch on the roof  ), but fedoras seem to favor my face.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks FF and Bernoulli. Crusty - appreciate the scarf tips.

Bernoulli - yesterday was a boot day:



And a watch pic for anyone who digs that sort of thing. Not a particularly timid choice, here. :cool2:



Today's outfit, plus the maiden voyage of the mad double monks:


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, that's an interesting take on the Chesterfield coat. Lovely color, as well. I also have to compliment you on your neat "reverso" on the tie and PS; that's the sort of tying together of clothing elements that so few of us can do as effectively - we need to study what you do very closely!

RogerP, you also tie together your looks extremely well. You're fortunate that your complexion allows you to make such good use of browns and maroons in your wardrobe, and your ability to pair those with steely blues and grays provides a unique, and elegant, look. Always so very well done.

I look forward to seeing pics of both of you here every day; always gives me a smile!


----------



## TheoProf

RogerP, you're on a roll. The last two outfits have been exemplary. I'm not a double monk fan, but those shoes could change my mind. The tie and the shirt are excellent as well.

Upr, what kind of knot is that on your scarf? Love the outfit. The sport coat is great, and you pull off the bow tie really well. I'd be wearing one if my wife would allow it.


----------



## Juky

Today's outfit, plus the maiden voyage of the mad double monks:





Love the Double Monks, the watch and the pocket square Roger.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you for your kind comments, gentlemen.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, gentlemen.


Can I add one more?

The look with the orange is great, and it's so different to "dressed by the internet" that it's downright refreshing.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Y-Repp. And "dressed by the internet" is a clever turn of phrase that I would like to borrow and use liberally.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Calvin Klein
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Talbott - wool/silk
Pocket Square: Vintage Chaps


----------



## Reuben

Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Talbot 50/50 wool/silk
Sweater-vest: Alan Paine
Shooting jacket: Dege & Sons
Shotshell belt: Over Under
Pants: Bill's chamois cloth
Shoes: Bostonian shell LWB


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP, I have to admit, it's not mine -- I forget where I found it, though. Online, obviously.

WR, glad to see you back. Hope things are going well/have gone well. The quieter looks work well, though you might consider aiming for a slightly higher degree of co-ordination between ties and hanks -- I bet you have the selection of each to get some really interesting harmonious stuff together.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> RogerP, I have to admit, it's not mine -- I forget where I found it, though. Online, obviously.
> 
> WR, glad to see you back. Hope things are going well/have gone well. The quieter looks work well, though you might consider aiming for a slightly higher degree of co-ordination between ties and hanks -- I bet you have the selection of each to get some really interesting harmonious stuff together.


Hello Youthful. Things have gone and are going really well - thanks. I have to say that I am pretty happy with how the tie and square match up, especially given how hard it was to find one of each that had both fuscia and teal. The tie is somewhat black dominant but I would be hard pressed to wear a solid fuscia tie!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Glad to hear it. Also, the colors look much closer in the close-up than in the wide.

Reuben, that's pretty sweet. Brag about the jacket for a minute? That small shot has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, that's an interesting take on the Chesterfield coat. Lovely color, as well. I also have to compliment you on your neat "reverso" on the tie and PS; that's the sort of tying together of clothing elements that so few of us can do as effectively - we need to study what you do very closely!
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of both of you here every day; always gives me a smile!


Thank you, MaxBuck. It's reactions such as yours that make the effort of posting photos on a regular basis worthwhile.



williamsonb2 said:


> Upr, what kind of knot is that on your scarf? Love the outfit. The sport coat is great, and you pull off the bow tie really well. I'd be wearing one if my wife would allow it.


The striped scarf was tied as if it were an ascot - just tied, and spread out to cover the widest area around my neck.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Glad to hear it. Also, the colors look much closer in the close-up than in the wide.
> 
> .


Yeah, sometimes I run into that problem actually - and I guess it is more important what it looks like from 2-5 feet away than from 6 inches!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Yeah, sometimes I run into that problem actually - and I guess it is more important what it looks like from 2-5 feet away than from 6 inches!


I think it's due to a few factors: the square is maybe a hair more vibrant than the tie, but it's a _lot_ shinier, and the camera flash is reflecting much more off of it than off of the tie -- so it seems especially vivid.


----------



## MaxBuck

wrwhiteknight said:


> Hello Youthful. Things have gone and are going really well - thanks. I have to say that I am pretty happy with how the tie and square match up, especially given how hard it was to find one of each that had both fuscia and teal. The tie is somewhat black dominant but I would be hard pressed to wear a solid fuscia tie!
> 
> View attachment 10101


I'm not holding myself to be an arbiter of taste, but those two aren't connected at all to my eye. I don't care for the combination; however, I really like the rest of your look.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Calvin Klein
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: Talbott - wool/silk
> Pocket Square: Vintage Chaps
> 
> View attachment 10098


Glad to see you posting again. Does the shirt have horizontal stripes ? I've been looking for one of those. The colour of the ps is a little 'out there' for me, but you seem to sport it with confidence. (On a sidenote, I can see this shirt working wonders with a knit- have you tried it ?)


----------



## StylePurgatory

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Calvin Klein
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: Talbott - wool/silk
> Pocket Square: Vintage Chaps


Love your shirt. That's also one of the better beards I've seen around. Do you keep it trimmed that neatly all the time, or, go through cycles of being careless, and then meticulous? I ask, because I do the latter with my sideburns.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Glad to hear it. Also, the colors look much closer in the close-up than in the wide.
> 
> Reuben, that's pretty sweet. Brag about the jacket for a minute? That small shot has piqued my curiosity.


Sure thing. Dege & Sons shooting jacket from 1975, just as worn as is appropriate for a 44-year-old sporting garment but with a lot of life left in it. You can actually spot two different holes if you look closely enough in that picture. Suede shoulder patch, shoulder pleats, duel vents, true three-button and two of four cuff buttons are functional. Quarter lined in a wonderfully vibrant scarlet and has a great inside left pocket just the right size for sneaking a fifth of something nice into someplace it probably shouldn't be. This is my attire for a "thrift shop" themed party. You're supposed to show up solely in second-hand clothes. I think I'll be a touch nicer dressed than most. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

If it fits, it's worth getting rewoven in my book (or wearing as is, if you want), but as a small-timer who doesn't own anything from Savile Row, I would think that.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> If it fits, it's worth getting rewoven in my book (or wearing as is, if you want), but as a small-timer who doesn't own anything from Savile Row, I would think that.


I may eventually, but I'd rather not drop the ~$300 it would cost to get everything done right now. It's in the nature of the garment that it should be kinda beat up, anyway, and I'll probably do a bit more damage myself when I drag it out for quail or dove shoots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrwhiteknight

StylePurgatory said:


> Love your shirt. That's also one of the better beards I've seen around. Do you keep it trimmed that neatly all the time, or, go through cycles of being careless, and then meticulous? I ask, because I do the latter with my sideburns.


Style and Anthony - yeah the shirt was a fun find - by Brooks with horizontal stripes. The only negative for me is that it is non-iron which I avoid most of the time, but I had been looking for such a design for quite a while and just bit the bullet.

As for the beard, yes I trim it once a week to 1/4 inch in the fall/winter and 1/8 inch in the spring/summer; I neaten it up daily around the edges of course and I have the bear year-round.


----------



## TsAr

RogerP said:


> Thanks FF and Bernoulli. Crusty - appreciate the scarf tips.
> 
> Bernoulli - yesterday was a boot day:
> 
> And a watch pic for anyone who digs that sort of thing. Not a particularly timid choice, here. :cool2:
> 
> Today's outfit, plus the maiden voyage of the mad double monks:


Roger I envy your shoes.....you do have a great taste when it comes to them...stay blessed...


----------



## RogerP

Thank you TsAr.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP: the Bernoulli boots and the double monks are absolutely gorgeous. I love the dotted design (I'm am sure there is a real term for this and I'm sure that many on this forum know it) and the flat leather on the bottom, pebbled on the top combination of the boot. On the double monks, the cut is beautiful and the way the leather is burled (I'm am sure there is a real term for this and I'm sure that many on this forum know it) takes that shoe a whole two levels above most shoes. It was done very thoughtfully as shown by the darker finish of the tips of the two straps. You have two wonderful pairs of shoes (or one boot and one shoe) there.


----------



## stcolumba

In celebration of last night's come-from-behind victory: Michigan 80, Michigan State 75.

SuitSupply "Washington"
Shirt: Brooks Bros
Bow Tie: old Polo


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP- great fall colours. The monks are definitely out there for me, though this forum has taught me to appreciate them, step by step (as it were)- and they are beautiful. I particuarly like the socks- herringbone or similar patterns are my favoured choice to go with check trousers.


----------



## tocqueville

RogerP, what's that orange watch? It's awesome.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> RogerP: the Bernoulli boots and the double monks are absolutely gorgeous. I love the dotted design (I'm am sure there is a real term for this and I'm sure that many on this forum know it) and the flat leather on the bottom, pebbled on the top combination of the boot. On the double monks, the cut is beautiful and the way the leather is burled (I'm am sure there is a real term for this and I'm sure that many on this forum know it) takes that shoe a whole two levels above most shoes. It was done very thoughtfully as shown by the darker finish of the tips of the two straps. You have two wonderful pairs of shoes (or one boot and one shoe) there.


Thanks FF. The burnishing / patina work done by Mr. Nurulaeff on the double monks has really impressed the heck out of me. I fully appreciate that it is not for everyone, but the subtle variations and graduation in shading is really like nothing I have seen off the rack. We have all seen plenty of darkened toe caps, but the darkened strap tips - as you have noted - are an unusual touch. And the transition from darker to lighter ones extends not only back from the toe, but up from the sole, as you can see in this pic:

Anthony C - thanks my man.

Tocqueville - the watch is a limited edition from Maison Celadon (China) in Imperial Red.

stcolumba - love the bowtie. I must try one.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> In celebration of last night's come-from-behind victory: Michigan 80, Michigan State 75.


Much applause for the look. None whatever for the score ... :tongue2:


----------



## MaxBuck

blacksabba said:


> I just received a bespoke overcoat from my tailor. Thoughts?


Lovely coat, but the button appears to be misplaced. You shouldn't have the pull across the midsection.


----------



## Reuben

First time wearing this waistcoat, broke it out for church and paired it with one of my favorite suits and braces. Any other suggested pairings for it?


----------



## Anthony Charton

MaxBuck said:


> Lovely coat, but the button appears to be misplaced. You shouldn't have the pull across the midsection.


I think the problem lies with the fact that the overcoat is simply too tight at the torso and waist. This also causes the collar to gape behind the neck- Blacksabba, I'd say it could certainly do with being let out a fair few inches by a tailor. Other than that, lovely garment.

Reuben- Great rig, I like the waistcoat a lot; also the split toe shoes bring an interesting note of informality. I just find the tie and ps a little close in tone and texture, though this may be my monitor.


----------



## Reuben

The tie is a dark, almost midnight, navy and the PS is much more of a French blue, but I could use a little more pattern in the PS or a slightly different texture on the tie. I imagine a grenadine would work well or a simple pale blue PS with darker edges. I need to upgrade my pocket square selection, it's fairly lacking. 

I thought the split toe bluchers an appropriately informal for such a rustic suit and waistcoat, so I'm glad you agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Reuben, I like the outfit. Agree on the pocket square.


----------



## MaxBuck

Anthony Charton said:


> I think the problem lies with the fact that the overcoat is simply too tight at the torso and waist. This also causes the collar to gape behind the neck- Blacksabba, I'd say it could certainly do with being let out a fair few inches by a tailor.


I'd certainly want to consult the tailor, but I believe moving the top button about 1/2-inch toward the edge would likely be a better solution. But I hope blacksabba keeps us posted on what his tailor recommends, and how it works out for him.


----------



## upr_crust

Off to London and Marrakesh Wed. evening, and working from home Wednesday, so today and tomorrow are the final flourishes before I return to these fora February 10th.

A variation on what I wore Friday - off to a members' viewing at the Frick this evening.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat & scarf - BB
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## red_shift

Here's me this morning 
*Jacket *: Evan Picone for Lord and Taylor
*Shirt *: JCREW
*Tie *: Gift from , originally from the (Thanks Zinc2005!)
*Pocket Square* : Tie Bar
*Shoes *: AE Park Avenue - Burgundy
*Belt* : Red Wing in brown, my only faux pas, I don't have one in burgundy yet


----------



## RogerP

crusty - that's fantastic - you and stcolumba are practically forcing me to try out a bowtie.

Today's suit was something of a project purchase. It is new-old-stock item from a high end NYC retailer that went out of business circa 2008/09. This particular suit was made by D'Avenza to the proprietor's specifications, which did not embrace the very trim silhouette that dominates today. And it was also a size too large for me to begin with. But getting a $2500-plus suit for $300 sounded like a gamble worth taking, and while I think there is still a bit of tweaking to be done in the trousers, I'm very happy I went with it.

My alterations tailor simply went nuts over the quality of the fabric. I have brought Kiton and Brioni garments to this establishment that did not provoke such a response. Staff were summoned from the back to check it out. :cool2: It is a very rich and very heavy flannel that has just a wonderful hand.

It is my first single breasted suit with peak lapels, my first trousers with side tabs, and the first in a very, very long time with pleats (single).

Anyway, enough blabbing. Forgive the crooked tie in the full shot. Shoes are Cleverley, and I must confess to covering them with galoshes to deal with the aftermath of last night's heavy snowfall.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP: the fabric on that suit looks fantastic. It is flannel, but a very, very fine flannel and a beautiful shade of grey - you just want to touch the fabric. While the jacket fit looks good (and I'm sure that your left hand sleeve only looks longer than the right one because of the way you're standing or because it hasn't been centered on your frame for the shot), I agree with you that the pants need tweaking. 

They look too long which is causing too many breaks and, possibly, they are too wide and need to be narrowed (it will be easier to tell how much of the wrinkling is do to the length once that is corrected). 

That said, you got a great buy on a beautiful, high-quality suit that with some more tailor work on the trousers should produce an outstanding result. Enjoy it - it's wonderful. And nice tie, shirt, shoe and pocket square combination to compliment it.


----------



## MaxBuck

Wow, RogerP, lovely suit indeed. The pairing of tie and PS is brilliant, as always.

Hope upr_crust keeps us posted on his Marrakech adventures. My most exotic business trip has been to Dothan, Alabama. My colleagues at the time reminded me that Joseph was sold into slavery shortly after his own trip to Dothan, intending I suppose to keep me on my toes.


----------



## crocto

Did a terrible job today.

Jacket: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Boggi Milano
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Boots: Steve Madden


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Wow, RogerP, lovely suit indeed. The pairing of tie and PS is brilliant, as always.Hope upr_crust keeps us posted on his Marrakech adventures. My most exotic business trip has been to Dothan, Alabama. My colleagues at the time reminded me that Joseph was sold into slavery shortly after his own trip to Dothan, intending I suppose to keep me on my toes.


My postings for London and Marrakesh will be after the fact - I intend to be rather out of touch with the world of the Internet while abroad. There may be some "lifestyle" photos posted after my return to NYC. I do not believe that there is a Dothan in Morocco - I guess I should have no worries about being sold into slavery .


----------



## Reuben

upr_crust said:


> My postings for London and Marrakesh will be after the fact - I intend to be rather out of touch with the world of the Internet while abroad. There may be some "lifestyle" photos posted after my return to NYC. I do not believe that there is a Dothan in Morocco - I guess I should have no worries about being sold into slavery .


Enjoy Marrakesh, it's a beautiful place. One of my favorite trips I've been on was a week in Morocco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Reuben said:


> Enjoy Marrakesh, it's a beautiful place. One of my favorite trips I've been on was a week in Morocco. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This trip will be several firsts for me - first exposure to Africa, and first Islamc country among them. All I know is that it will be warmer than NYC of late, which is a good thing (even London will be warmer!).


----------



## red_shift

crocto said:


> Did a terrible job today.
> 
> Jacket: Tallia Orange
> Shirt: Boggi Milano
> Pants: Banana Republic
> Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Boots: Steve Madden


Am i mistaken or are those some long pants?


----------



## crocto

red_shift said:


> Am i mistaken or are those some long pants?


Yeah they haven't been to the tailor yet.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Crocto, is that a full, or half Windsor? I think you may need a narrower knot with that collar.


----------



## stcolumba

At the end of a long, freezing Monday. The shoes seemed to survive the ice, snow, and salt.


----------



## movie.buff216

Wearing my new sport coat today, it is over 60 degrees today so definitely enjoying the warmer weather. Took the suggestion of a few forum members and paired the sport coat with mid-grey colored dress pants.

SC Belvest
Shirt Borrelli
Tie The Tie Bar
Pants J Crew
Shoes AE Oxfords


----------



## Acct2000

Maybe, it's me, but I don't think any tie knot looks good with extremely spread collars. I'm not a fan of them at all. You always end up seeing the parts of the tie outside the knot in the tie space; to me that is not neat.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crocto- you have things to work with. Just straighten that tie, get rid of that extra mile of trousers and add a ps ?

Stcolumba- Great suit! The patch pockets and the suede quarter brogues are _excellent_ touches.

Movie buff: Good job on pairing jacket and trousers. Both, however, need pressing ! I'm not the biggest fan of the plain black tie with the rig, although I could maybe see a black knit working.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Maybe, it's me, but I don't think any tie knot looks good with extremely spread collars. I'm not a fan of them at all. You always end up seeing the parts of the tie outside the knot in the tie space; to me that is not neat.


 Not when it's done well IMHO.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Crocto, your tie knot is wider than your lapels. :icon_viking:

You're a cool dude, but I'm not sure why you're quite so bullish on the skinny lapels, especially with the windsor knots. Neither of those things is particularly flattering, and they don't compliment each other very well.

Anthony, that's not a shirt on a person -- and I find collars always look a bit more spread on a person than they do folded like that.

movie buff, that's pretty nice, but I bet you could find a tie to work well with both a white shirt and the little bit of rust in that jacket.

RogerP, that's another especially combination, though of course the tie's weave is too fancy for me -- I like clothes that are boring in and of themselves. I have minor reservations about the fit of the trousers, but the fact that you don't look like you're on a red carpet in 1997 is a testament to your tailor's skill.

upr_crust, enjoy your trip! Today's tie/square is another witty inversion (somebody else's term -- good turn of phrase).

red_shift, that tie isn't really at home with tweed, and I bet a little finagling could get you a nice dimple out of it. The shirt is nice with that coat. Though I prefer a longer jacket, and the trousers are too long for even a full break, the silhouette is pretty nice.

stcolumba, I'm just going to keep on taking notes.

Check out my glass house! Gray flannel DB, blue end-on-end shirt, hidden tan brogued bals.










Not cross-posting to the trad forum today.


----------



## movie.buff216

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto- you have things to work with. Just straighten that tie, get rid of that extra mile of trousers and add a ps ?
> 
> Stcolumba- Great suit! The patch pockets and the suede quarter brogues are _excellent_ touches.
> 
> Movie buff: Good job on pairing jacket and trousers. Both, however, need pressing ! I'm not the biggest fan of the plain black tie with the rig, although I could maybe see a black knit working.
> 
> Not when it's done well IMHO.


Anthony Charton: It's actually a navy blue tie. I apologize the camera and my skills as a photographer are not very good

Youthful Repp-robate: Yes I do not have any orange or rust colored ties so I definitely have some shopping to do


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

movie.buff216 said:


> Anthony Charton: It's actually a navy blue tie. I apologize the camera and my skills as a photographer are not very good
> 
> Youthful Repp-robate: Yes I do not have any orange or rust colored ties so I definitely have some shopping to do


Well, not orange or rust, necessarily, but something with a little bit of orange or rust in it.


----------



## Jovan

YRR: Nice looking combo. Why not cross post? Seems appropriate for both.

crocto: Afraid I must agree with YRR. I know you said you were concerned with length, but frankly a four in hand with some extra length or just tucked into your trouser band is a better look with those narrow lapels. If you're also concerned with symmetry, try the Pratt knot.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Maybe, it's me, but I don't think any tie knot looks good with extremely spread collars. I'm not a fan of them at all. You always end up seeing the parts of the tie outside the knot in the tie space; to me that is not neat.


My main issue isn't that with cutaway collars, but rather how unflattering it looks on most people by visually shortening their neck.

An English spread (like the one you referred to on movie buff) is fine to me even if it shows a bit of the skinny part of the tie.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents.

The trousers definitely need a bit more work - they could be shortened and tapered a touch more. But the style is not the more contemporary narrow leg - they are always going to have more of a full drape than the current norm. I don't mind though - that cut suits the higher waist and pleats, and is comfortably accommodating of my thunder thighs. :redface:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents.
> 
> The trousers definitely need a bit more work - they could be shortened and tapered a touch more. But the style is not the more contemporary narrow leg - they are always going to have more of a full drape than the current norm. I don't mind though - that cut suits the higher waist and pleats, and is comfortably accommodating of my thunder thighs. :redface:


I don't mind that they're rather full, but I have my concerns about the fit through the fork -- it doesn't appear to be hanging cleanly there in that photo, and one of the great advantages to pleats is that they tend to hang very well.

Jovan, the stiff shouldered 4x1 DB isn't quite trad -- neither is a suit with an ascot, in my book.


----------



## Jovan

Oh, it read as a blazer to me but I suppose that's fair. A number of people have posted things that have trad elements but the outfit is not fully so in that thread. For instance, stcolumba. I also post in there when I wear sack blazers with a spread collar, darted suits with a button-down collar or repp tie, etc.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Anthony, that's not a shirt on a person -- and I find collars always look a bit more spread on a person than they do folded like that.


True. This is a shirt on a person:

https://postimg.org/image/hyolyf1ap/

This obviously depends on the exact depth of the cutaway, but wider knots such as the featured half-windsor don't necessarily show the material spreading under the collar. FIH and double FIH tend to, and I wouldn't wear one with a cutaway, but I feel it can look all right when done well:

https://postimg.org/image/9e0pczx17/

(Come to think of it, this probably isn't the best example. I wish Prince Charles did it.)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> True. This is a shirt on a person:
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/hyolyf1ap/
> 
> This obviously depends on the exact depth of the cutaway, but wider knots such as the featured half-windsor don't necessarily show the material spreading under the collar. FIH and double FIH tend to, and I wouldn't wear one with a cutaway, but I feel it can look all right when done well:
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/9e0pczx17/


Fair enough. I do hope my tone didn't come across too harsh -- it was typed with a smile. I'm not crazy about the spreads there, but I don't think they're in the same ballpark as the most Pitti-ful extreme cutaways.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Fair enough. I do hope my tone didn't come across too harsh -- it was typed with a smile. I'm not crazy about the spreads there, but I don't think they're in the same ballpark as the most Pitti-ful extreme cutaways.


No offence taken- I also have to confess to being rather partial to the occasional cutaway; I have noticed they don't tend to pop up often an an American forum and, admittedly, there's a fine line between flair and rakishness in that instance. The fact that in popular culture they tend to be worn by men with God complexes doesn't help, either.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Casual meeting tonight after work


----------



## MaxBuck

wrwhiteknight said:


> Casual meeting tonight after work
> 
> View attachment 10142


Didn't think I'd like a fancy PS with a relatively casual sport-coat-and-sweater, no tie look. Was wrong.

This looks terrific to me. Really creative look, whiteknight.


----------



## TheoProf

MaxBuck said:


> Didn't think I'd like a fancy PS with a relatively casual sport-coat-and-sweater, no tie look. Was wrong.
> 
> This looks terrific to me. Really creative look, whiteknight.


Agree. This is a great look whiteknight.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> No offence taken- I also have to confess to being rather partial to the occasional cutaway; I have noticed they don't tend to pop up often an an American forum and, admittedly, there's a fine line between flair and rakishness in that instance.


It's okay. I like buttondown collars and cold beer, so that's another one can chalk it up to the rich tapestry of cultural differences.

Looks good, WR -- that's my favorite context for French blue shirts.


----------



## stcolumba

wrwhiteknight said:


> Casual meeting tonight after work
> 
> View attachment 10142


Very debonaire!


----------



## upr_crust

The Arctic vortex has returned to NYC. I'm dressing defensively.

Suit, shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
PS - Vintage J Press
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Silk/cashmere scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Striped scarf - Castell's of Oxford.
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

One of my absolute favorite looks for you, Crusty. The first picture reminds me of a well-dressed Randy from A Christmas Story. However, as the layers come off, the sartorial mastery is revealed! Good show! 
By the way, it may be small, but try to make it to Beldi in Marrakech. You will enjoy it. Like Reuben previously said, it was one of my favorite cities to visit (that and Casablanca were the first two African cities that I ever visited.)


----------



## TheoProf

Yes Crusty, that's a great look. The vintage pocket square is especially nice. I love everything about this outfit. Well done.


----------



## RogerP

That's fantastic crusty, from head to toe. Love the cufflinks.


----------



## blacksabba

Crusty - excellent outfit as usual. The cufflinks are a nice touch. 
Whiteknight - an interesting outfit and one that has the kind of "tieless elegance."

As for the overcoat, I specifically asked my tailor to make it a "slim" fit and being a very thin guy I managed to get away with it. But I think that the fit went a little bit too far. The tailor is a nice guy - offering any alterations for free. I'll also consult the tailor about the buttons. 

The coat was a steal: I payed $140 for the camel/wool blend fabric which weighed around 20 ounces (the store offered a drastic discount since Bahrain rarely suffers from a true "winter" and they were basically trying to get rid of it.) I payed $25 for the lining, $5 for the buttons, and $100 for the tailoring job. This tailor in particular impressed me; instead of simply answering "Yes, I can make you an overcoat," the staff called someone they dub "The Master" who opened a gigantic book with blueprints to just about everything, and only after reviewing a few old diagrams of men in various types of DB overcoats, did he say "Yes."


----------



## red_shift

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> red_shift, that tie isn't really at home with tweed, and I bet a little finagling could get you a nice dimple out of it. The shirt is nice with that coat. Though I prefer a longer jacket, and the trousers are too long for even a full break, the silhouette is pretty nice.


I appreciate the feedback, that's why I'm posting so thank you for taking the time.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> One of my absolute favorite looks for you, Crusty. The first picture reminds me of a well-dressed Randy from A Christmas Story. However, as the layers come off, the sartorial mastery is revealed! Good show! By the way, it may be small, but try to make it to Beldi in Marrakech. You will enjoy it. Like Reuben previously said, it was one of my favorite cities to visit (that and Casablanca were the first two African cities that I ever visited.)


Thank you for the recommendation. Marrakech will by my first African city, but from all reports, it will be a great experience.


williamsonb2 said:


> Yes Crusty, that's a great look. The vintage pocket square is especially nice. I love everything about this outfit. Well done.


Thank you. I've not worn the pocket square much before, but of all of those available to me, with today's attire, it was by far the best choice.


RogerP said:


> That's fantastic crusty, from head to toe. Love the cufflinks.


The cufflinks' design are based on the quatrefoil design of stonework on a Venetian palazzo, as painted by Maurice Prendergast, a late 19th century American painter and watercolorist.


blacksabba said:


> Crusty - excellent outfit as usual. The cufflinks are a nice touch. Whiteknight - an interesting outfit and one that has the kind of "tieless elegance."As for the overcoat, I specifically asked my tailor to make it a "slim" fit and being a very thin guy I managed to get away with it. But I think that the fit went a little bit too far. The tailor is a nice guy - offering any alterations for free. I'll also consult the tailor about the buttons. The coat was a steal: I payed $140 for the camel/wool blend fabric which weighed around 20 ounces (the store offered a drastic discount since Bahrain rarely suffers from a true "winter" and they were basically trying to get rid of it.) I payed $25 for the lining, $5 for the buttons, and $100 for the tailoring job. This tailor in particular impressed me; instead of simply answering "Yes, I can make you an overcoat," the staff called someone they dub "The Master" who opened a gigantic book with blueprints to just about everything, and only after reviewing a few old diagrams of men in various types of DB overcoats, did he say "Yes."


The coat will benefit greatly from being let out a bit - you're thin, to be sure, but not quite as thin as the coat requires you to be, currently. Tweaking tailoring is an occupational hazard of attempting to be well-dressed - this winter has been nothing but tweaks to various alterations that I've had done.


----------



## red_shift

My outfit for today 
Shirt : BB slim fit
Tie : Georgetown University Shop (from the CMDC grab bags thread)
Jacket : Levi Strauss & Co.
Pocket Square : Tie Bar
Shoes : AE Vernon


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The cufflinks' design are based on the quatrefoil design of stonework on a Venetian palazzo, as painted by Maurice Prendergast, a late 19th century American painter and watercolorist.


I've always thought Prendergast was underappreciated. Though he's called a "post-Impressionist," his works look plenty Impressionistic to my taste. The cufflinks are like a small window into his style IMO.

Great look overall - stay warm!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Ted Baker
Sweater: Banana Republic
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> I've always thought Prendergast was underappreciated. Though he's called a "post-Impressionist," his works look plenty Impressionistic to my taste. The cufflinks are like a small window into his style IMO.Great look overall - stay warm!


Putting my art historian cap on, I can say that, in comparison with the rest of the American Impressionists (with the possible exception of Childe Hassam), his boldness of color, and his restructuring of form went far beyond most of the rest of them, hence the "post-Impressionist" label. As for being underappreciated, his work garners very high prices in the open market - someone out there (with a large checkbook) likes him just fine, thanks.


----------



## red_shift

crocto said:


> Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: Ted Baker
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Boots: Johnston & Murphy


Nice ensemble, I've been enjoying the cold weather too with some v-neck layering. Also, that's some shine on those boots.


----------



## 3piece

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Check out my glass house! Gray flannel DB, blue end-on-end shirt, hidden tan brogued bals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not cross-posting to the trad forum today.


Wow, I like this look. Can I get more details on that ascot thing and your glasses frame? Thanks!


----------



## RogerP

red shift - trousers too long. Not sure I'm feeling the black and white pocket square here. Otherwise looking good.

crocto - trousers a bit too long, jacket too short. Good use of the knit vest / sweater here.


----------



## crocto

red_shift said:


> Nice ensemble, I've been enjoying the cold weather too with some v-neck layering. Also, that's some shine on those boots.





RogerP said:


> crocto - trousers a bit too long, jacket too short. Good use of the knit vest / sweater here.


Yeah these are going in the pile of pants that need to be hemmed. I tried to do a three pattern mix.

Yesterday's stuff was awfully. I blame myself.


----------



## TheoProf

3piece said:


> Wow, I like this look. Can I get more details on that ascot thing and your glasses frame? Thanks!


Yes, great look YRR. Not sure I'll ever be able to pull off the ascot look, but you pull it off just fine.

Crocto, great look today. Love the way you mixed the patterns. The sweater looks really good too.

Red Shift, love the jacket and tie combination. Well done sir!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

red_shift said:


> I appreciate the feedback, that's why I'm posting so thank you for taking the time.


No problem -- I'd say today's attire is a step in the right direction on both of those fronts -- less length on the pants, more length on the jacket.



crocto said:


> Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: Ted Baker
> Sweater: Banana Republic
> Boots: Johnston & Murphy


I like sweater vests with suits, but I tend to lean away from them with striped suits. I think the best version of this look is on Jean-Pierre Leaud in _Day For Night._



3piece said:


> Wow, I like this look. Can I get more details on that ascot thing and your glasses frame? Thanks!





williamsonb2 said:


> Yes, great look YRR. Not sure I'll ever be able to pull off the ascot look, but you pull it off just fine.


Thank you both. The ascot is the standard pleated kind. This one is from the Tie Rack, who seem to have made good ones. The glasses frames are from the cheap bin at Pearle Vision -- pretty generic stuff, I'm afraid.


----------



## red_shift

RogerP said:


> red shift - trousers too long. Not sure I'm feeling the black and white pocket square here. Otherwise looking good.
> 
> crocto - trousers a bit too long, jacket too short. Good use of the knit vest / sweater here.


Hi RogerP - Thanks for the comment, I'm noticing that my trousers are too long, even after tailoring. Should I ask for a 1/2 break or is there another term my tailor will understand? Also, the PS is navy but it came across as black in the photo.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Casual-ish today, though a typical rig for me to pair with a polo neck. Excuse the ps billowing a little.

Polo neck : Quai des Brunes
SC: Austin Reed (the shoulders disqualify it from ever featuring on the trad WAYWT I'm afraid)
Handkerchief: Macclesfield
Not pictured: Grey/black POW trousers; merlot wingtips


----------



## RogerP

Anthony - that rocks. Post more.


----------



## RogerP

red_shift said:


> Hi RogerP - Thanks for the comment, I'm noticing that my trousers are too long, even after tailoring. Should I ask for a 1/2 break or is there another term my tailor will understand? Also, the PS is navy but it came across as black in the photo.


I tell my alterations tailor that I want the trousers to barely break at the instep. I then watch as it is pinned for length. Then I say "shorter". Then I watch it re-pinned for length. Then I say "shorter". Then I watch it re-pinned a third time. Then I say "That's good right there."


----------



## Roycru

In a tea shop, Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and blue OCBD, Berkley tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Lyle & Scott Fairisle vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds walnut Lombards.......


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Anthony - that rocks. Post more.


+1. that is a very sophisticated - timelessly elegant - look.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Sorry for the poor picture quality today.

Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt: JP Tilford for Harry Rosen
Tie: Canali
Shoes: Alden


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP, Fading Fast- many thanks indeed. I shall attempt to get my hand on a proper camera and a willing photographer on a more frequent basis !

wrwhiteknight- cool outfit- I like the sprezzatura that seems to be going on at pocket square level.

Roycru- I am liking that vest a good deal !


----------



## red_shift

Dressing down today for business reasons. Not sure about the shoes with a more formal outfit.

























Shirt : Ralph Lauren
Tie : Claybrooke
Sweater : JCREW
Jeans : James Jeans - The Slim
Shoes : AE Fairfax


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Red_shift:

Those shoes are formal, but not traditional, which makes them hard to work with. Jovan has a pair in black, and he tends to wear them with very dressy rigs which are otherwise quite conservative. In tan? I think the best approach would be to treat them like tan brogued bals, with the understanding that they need one or two other dandyish touches -- a silk hank at least, perhaps a peak-lapeled jacket. They're more Paul Stuart than J. Press.

That said, I don't think the tie adds anything. To hit the overall level of formality you have here a little more easily, I'd suggest doing a tweed jacket, no tie (PS optional), jeans, and then either suede shoes, loafers, or relatively heavy bluchers. Make your casual truly casual, and in general, save the dressier touches for rigs which are dressier overall. The last week or so, I've been wearing a lot of crewneck sweaters or tweed jackets, light-colored dress shirts, jeans, and rubber-soled shoes. I admit, one of my pairs of rubber-soled shoes is a pair of tan brogued bal oxfords, but you don't have to make my mistakes. Today, I'm in a coat, tie, and flannel trousers -- and the contrast is awesome.

wr: I, of course, like that look. I prefer a point collar to a spread, but this one works well for the outfit and is in keeping with the other messages you're putting out.

Roycru: That's great.

Anthony Charton:

That's about as far from a cutaway collar as one can get. ic12337:

And it's _awesome._ The hank works very nicely with the sweater.


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


----------



## RogerP

red shift - I'm not sure those shoes are fitting you very well. The facings on an oxford should not be played w-i-d-e open like that. A small 1/4" opening at the very top is fine, but it looks like your feet are bursting out of that pair. Consider a width up next time, assuming the length is good.


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> red shift - I'm not sure those shoes are fitting you very well. The facings on an oxford should not be played w-i-d-e open like that. A small 1/4" opening at the very top is fine, but it looks like your feet are bursting out of that pair. Consider a width up next time, assuming the length is good.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Squeezing E's into C's is never a good idea.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Anthony Charton:
> 
> That's about as far from a cutaway collar as one can get. ic12337:
> 
> And it's _awesome._ The hank works very nicely with the sweater.


Hey, c'mon- surely I can like _other_ things, too ! More seriously, many thanks.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

A wonderfully cold and snowy day here in Kingston.

Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Lorenzini
Tie: Sons & Harwell
Shoes: Cole Haan

https://imageshack.com/i/5bq9m9j https://imageshack.com/i/0ozrzyj

https://imageshack.com/i/nsfjrrj


----------



## Anthony Charton

- whiteknight, I _like_ this suit and I like how you wear it- very little break and over bluchers. The shirt, however, is *loud*. This is my take on it, but I wouldn't wear it with a tie, much less with a full suit. With, say, a white poplin, the outfit would look timeless and altogether very nice.


----------



## RogerP

Anthony Charton said:


> - whiteknight, I _like_ this suit and I like how you wear it- very little break and over bluchers. The shirt, however, is *loud*. This is my take on it, but I wouldn't wear it with a tie, much less with a full suit. With, say, a white poplin, the outfit would look timeless and altogether very nice.


What he said.


----------



## Bohan

I have to say this sometime so I'll use this as a segue. The slightly visible hem stitching when "invisible" thread is used on cuffless pants bothers me. Does anyone use glue instead of stitches?


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> - whiteknight, I _like_ this suit and I like how you wear it- very little break and over bluchers. The shirt, however, is *loud*. This is my take on it, but I wouldn't wear it with a tie, much less with a full suit. With, say, a white poplin, the outfit would look timeless and altogether very nice.


I think the tie and shirt work well together. I might have opted for a solid navy tie. It might make the shirt seem less loud. To be fair though I'm biased and enjoy a bolder shirt.


----------



## red_shift

Youthful Rep-robate - thanks for giving some guidance on the when and where for the Fairfax. After wearing them today I'm thinking the same and I'll keep them out of my casual rotation.

RogerP - inexperience in the culprit here; I've been told that dress shoes should fit more snug than casual and since I was able to squeeze into a 10D I left things at that, plus it makes things easier for eBay. I'll go to Nordstrom and try a 10E. My Park Aves and Vernons look the same but to a lesser extent.


----------



## RogerP

red_shift said:


> RogerP - inexperience in the culprit here; I've been told that dress shoes should fit more snug than casual and since I was able to squeeze into a 10D I left things at that, plus it makes things easier for eBay. I'll go to Nordstrom and try a 10E. My Park Aves and Vernons look the same but to a lesser extent.


We're all here to learn - this wasn't something I knew until someone else pointed it out a good long while ago. See the pic below:

Assuming the hellacious carpet did no retinal damage, you'll see that the facings are open at the top about a quarter inch. This was when the shoes were very new - and that's a good aiming point for fit over the instep on an oxford when new. Now that the footbed has settled and the upper flexed through several wearings, the facings are now very nearly closed.


----------



## Reuben

There's those beautiful tricolors again! With your appreciation of fine footwear, you may enjoy seeing my new pair of shell longwings:








[/Q


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Indeed - and what a lovely shade they are! Congrats and thanks for the peek.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Anthony Charton said:


> - whiteknight, I _like_ this suit and I like how you wear it- very little break and over bluchers. The shirt, however, is *loud*. This is my take on it, but I wouldn't wear it with a tie, much less with a full suit. With, say, a white poplin, the outfit would look timeless and altogether very nice.


Haha the shirt is super loud. I wear it mostly with sport coats and no tie but today felt the urge. Crocto's suggestion of the solid navy is quite apt I think.


----------



## StylePurgatory

RogerP said:


> I tell my alterations tailor that I want the trousers to barely break at the instep. I then watch as it is pinned for length. Then I say "shorter". Then I watch it re-pinned for length. Then I say "shorter". Then I watch it re-pinned a third time. Then I say "That's good right there."


This is much the same as I've gone through with my two must recent pairs of pants, both for my wedding. My tailor, and all of his staff, looked at me like I had three heads when I said no break on my Tuxedo pants. I got quite a bit of argument, on the other pair, from the BB tailor when I kept asking her to go shorter, to the point that I left the firing area with them marked longer than I thought they should be, but made myself go back and stick to what I had decided based on my research. These were both the first time I had ventured into defining my own pant length with any kind of real purpose, not just "yeah okay, that looks good I guess. " It can take quite a bit of cajoling, I learned, to get them to give me something must of their customers would be afraid to wear.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Assuming the hellacious carpet did no retinal damage, you'll see that the facings are open at the top about a quarter inch. This was when the shoes were very new - and that's a good aiming point for fit over the instep on an oxford when new. Now that the footbed has settled and the upper flexed through several wearings, the facings are now very nearly closed.


What spectacular shoes.

As for the carpeting, it looks like most other commercial floor covering. None of it is designed to make us forget the master works of Kerman or Sarukh.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Anthony Charton

blacksabba said:


> Interview today. Image doesn't show it but the tie is a light pink.


Blacksabba, I applaud your drive to dress well for an interview. It's hard to comment on the fit from the angle, but the shoulders seem ok.
What you're working with here is three stripe-based patterns, all relatively busy and similar in scale. To my eye this kind of combo fails to achieve real, flowing harmony. The ps especially bothers me- I'm not sure I've ever seen one work well with striped suits. IMHO in order to maximise the impact of the conservative stripe, start with one. Combining stripes is a tricky business, though it can be done- in 99.99% of cases they are of a different scale. Posters like upr-crust, stcolumba, and many on the trad forum frequently pull off the combination, if you'd like to have a look at those. I hope this doesn't seem too harsh, and then again, it's just my twopence.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shirt is ecru.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shirt is ecru.


Very nice work there.


----------



## RogerP

Max - thanks.

Blacksabba - AC took the words right out of my mouth. Too many similar patterns of similar scale = busy.

Y-Repp - that is a classic look right there.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Agreed- very nice, YRR. What's the material on the tie ? I suspect wool/silk but may be quite wrong.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shirt is ecru.


And you dared to post it Over There. I applaud your bravery. 

Actually I have seen a great collection of interesting shirts there today, and it made me happy.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Very nice work there.





RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - that is a classic look right there.


Thank you. It felt nice to wear something besides jeans and sweaters (though that was yesterday, and today I'm dressed to help a friend move).



Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Agreed- very nice, YRR. What's the material on the tie ? I suspect wool/silk but may be quite wrong.


Thank you. The tie is an ancient madder, with a much less pronounced twill than the picture shows.



StylePurgatory said:


> And you dared to post it Over There. I applaud your bravery.
> 
> Actually I have seen a great collection of interesting shirts there today, and it made me happy.


Ha! They're not so bad as all that -- though every once in a while, one tends to get feedback based more on received wisdom than on actual experience.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## MaxBuck

Somewhat funereal, Jovan, but correct. The suit fits you beautifully.

I hope you fixed your pocket flap before the interview.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you. Funereal in what way, though?

I had reached into that pocket for something just before heading home, didn't notice the flap was in until uploading the pictures.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> Thank you. Funereal in what way, though?


Very, very somber colors.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


>


Love it, Jovan. Interview today?

You probably noticed,but you have one pocket flap tucked in, of the three. Probably want to fix that before meeting/interview.

Edit: just noticed you already answered about that pocket.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ha! They're not so bad as all that -- though every once in a while, one tends to get feedback based more on received wisdom than on actual experience.


True. What I say, I say with love... Sometimes malice, but usually love.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Jack Victor
Tie: Borrelli - wool/silk 7-fold
Shirt: Dunhill
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## TheoProf

Jovan, great look for an interview. That suit fits you really well. Good luck with the job.

Whiteknight, love everything about that look. The Strands complement the suit nicely.


----------



## Jovan

It's amusing how everyone (rightly) assumes that I have an interview just like many people outside this forum did.



MaxBuck said:


> Very, very somber colors.


In person, the sheen and the colours of the tie pop a little more.



StylePurgatory said:


> Love it, Jovan. Interview today?
> 
> You probably noticed,but you have one pocket flap tucked in, of the three. Probably want to fix that before meeting/interview.
> 
> Edit: just noticed you already answered about that pocket.


Thanks, SP.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Jack Victor
> Tie: Borrelli - wool/silk 7-fold
> Shirt: Dunhill
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> View attachment 10172
> 
> 
> View attachment 10171


This is the sort of look you should strive for on a regular basis. Well done.

That last one... sorry, but the shirt was the weak link. It's the kind that should be reserved for going tieless with a sport coat or wearing alone with trousers.



williamsonb2 said:


> Jovan, great look for an interview. That suit fits you really well. Good luck with the job.
> 
> Whiteknight, love everything about that look. The Strands complement the suit nicely.


Thanks!


----------



## Takai

Felt a bit hipster today, and I couldn't find any decent shoes I felt like wearing. 
Jacket- BB
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Sweater vest- Lands End
Pants- Madras by APC
Shoes- Merrells
Scarf- PRL
Hat- Goorin Bros
Tie- VTG Abercrombie and Fitch


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan: nice, classic, simple, elegant and the fit looks spot on. Love the tie and tie bar.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## The Dan

My first post in this thread  Nothing fancy, just testing the casual waters with some new AEs and a cashmere sweater my wife recently bought for me. 



Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony Charton

Stcolumba- Ok, this is stunning.


The Dan- Lovely AEs- I like the socks, too. May I ask who the maker is ? I have some pretty similar ones, though I doubt James Pringle has found its way into America.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you, FF. I was a bit inspired by watching _White Collar_. Haven't worn tie bars in quite a while, but I'm tempted to try getting some interesting vintage ones like Neal Caffrey is fond of.


----------



## The Dan

Anthony Charton said:


> Stcolumba- Ok, this is stunning.
> 
> The Dan- Lovely AEs- I like the socks, too. May I ask who the maker is ? I have some pretty similar ones, though I doubt James Pringle has found its way into America.


Thank you, sir. I believe these were Kohls house brand Croft & Barrow. Even so, they are very soft and comfortable.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheoProf

The Dan said:


> My first post in this thread  Nothing fancy, just testing the casual waters with some new AEs and a cashmere sweater my wife recently bought for me.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


I agree with Anthony love the shoes and like the socks as well. Actually, the whole outfit is pretty good. Not bad at all for a first post on this thread. Well done!


----------



## momsdoc

Takai said:


> Felt a bit hipster today, and I couldn't find any decent shoes I felt like wearing.
> Jacket- BB
> Shirt- Thomas Pink
> Sweater vest- Lands End
> Pants- Madras by APC
> Shoes- Merrells
> Scarf- PRL
> Hat- Goorin Bros
> Tie- VTG Abercrombie and Fitch


There was nothing in that store? Look behind you.


----------



## nibo

casual outfit for a lunch date in downtown.

Glasses - warby parker
Shirt - Brooks Brothers 1818
Watch - Rolex Submariner
Belt - Lacoste
Shoes - Allen Edmonds Hinsdale


----------



## upthewazzu

Wore this to church yesterday. Suit is actually navy, and I pulled the pocket square up for effect (was doing my best to support the Broncs is Seahawks country):


----------



## RogerP

Nice combo wazzu - sorry about your team.

Today's rig, a slightly different take on the new/old grey flannel:


----------



## Jovan

nibo: Awesome look in 1964 or 2014. You might try hemming the shorts to that perfect length instead of turning them up.

upthewazzu: Nice, though I'd puff the pocket square instead. One like that is just crying out for it, especially in tandem with the attention catching tie.

Roger: Wow. As always. Tie knot's a bit big for my liking but that's just me.

Nothing terribly special for me today. Just another round of interviews. I'm aware that I need a new suit, the others I own just don't fit anymore. We'll see once that tax return comes in.


----------



## crocto

Blazer, Shirt, & Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: JAB


----------



## Anthony Charton

Jovan-classic, well-fitting, meticulous. I'd add a square, but that's it. I like your and Roger's stripe combinations today- you two continue to prove how well subtle stripes on shirt can work with the larger type on ties.

Crocto: I actually think solid knits are a very good addition for your busier shirts.

Roger- _Great_ flannel ! I I just got a DB suit in the same shade and material. I see you're veering towards cutaways- welcome to the dark side.


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto: I actually think solid knits are a very good addition for your busier shirts.


Thanks. What's funny about this shirt is that there are several others like it. I paid like $35 for this one at Banana Republic. But you could also spend $131.75 on it from Boss. Or $145 on it from Ledbury. Now there's some slight differences and probably quality issues but $100+ difference seems unlikely.


----------



## TheoProf

Roger, that's an excellent combination man, but you left out the shoes!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

Anthony - a DB in this flannel sounds terrific - hope to see some pics. I have but three shirts with this much of a cutaway collar. Really like them, but they are a bit harder to find.

Jovan - some thick silk on this tie. The knot is a four-in-hand, so this is as small as it gets. My wife has made a couple business trips to London, and has made something of a tradition of buying me a tie from Harrods when she goes. Potentially scary, I know, but this was one of them - and the other I like very much as well.

williamsonb2 - boots yesterday were Anthony Cleverley:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Jack Victor
Shirt: Jack Lipson
Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Pocket Square: Altea Milano
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for all your kind comments.

Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed jacket, pink OCBD, repp tie, and tan cotton cable sweater vest, pink polka dot Squarextrodinare pocket square, Land's End tan cotton twill trousers, Gold Toe brown, tan, and pink argyle socks, and Allen Edmonds brogue suede Strands....


----------



## DaveS

stcolumba said:


>


Just superb! I've become increasingly aware of the great style you exhibit; subtle, understated, and totally put together!


----------



## DaveS

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Jack Victor
> Shirt: Jack Lipson
> Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Pocket Square: Altea Milano
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> View attachment 10227
> View attachment 10226


You, too - consistently outstanding!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

DaveS said:


> You, too - consistently outstanding!


Thanks Dave - much appreciated. I also agree that Stcolumba's get-up is fantastic.


----------



## crocto

I've got a few spring events coming up so I thought I'd show an idea or two. Here's the first one.

Suit: Tallia
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Banana Republic


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> Jovan-classic, well-fitting, meticulous. I'd add a square, but that's it. I like your and Roger's stripe combinations today- you two continue to prove how well subtle stripes on shirt can work with the larger type on ties.


Thanks, I'm trying to get more patterned shirts now to avoid too much solid white monotony. Different scale patterns for any combination of patterns is a tried and true rule. For example, I'd avoid a small scale gingham with a small scale stripe. Such things are what appear "busy" to the human eye rather than coming together harmoniously.



wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Jack Victor
> Shirt: Jack Lipson
> Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Pocket Square: Altea Milano
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> View attachment 10227
> View attachment 10226


You have grown leaps and bounds since returning to the forum. This is a good example. Some might find the pocket square distracting given there's nothing but neutral colours otherwise, but to me it's just the right pop of colour -- like adding a flower to a black tie outfit. The one thing I'd do differently is puff it the other way or use a single point fold if you want to show off the edges.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jovan said:


> You have grown leaps and bounds since returning to the forum. This is a good example. Some might find the pocket square distracting given there's nothing but neutral colours otherwise, but to me it's just the right pop of colour -- like adding a flower to a black tie outfit. The one thing I'd do differently is puff it the other way or use a single point fold if you want to show off the edges.


Thanks Jovan - always nice to hear some constructive commentary -


----------



## TheoProf

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> Anthony - a DB in this flannel sounds terrific - hope to see some pics. I have but three shirts with this much of a cutaway collar. Really like them, but they are a bit harder to find.
> 
> Jovan - some thick silk on this tie. The knot is a four-in-hand, so this is as small as it gets. My wife has made a couple business trips to London, and has made something of a tradition of buying me a tie from Harrods when she goes. Potentially scary, I know, but this was one of them - and the other I like very much as well.
> 
> williamsonb2 - boots yesterday were Anthony Cleverley:


That's what I'm talking about! What a beautiful pair of chelsea boots. You have great taste my friend.


----------



## TheoProf

Wrwhiteknight, that's a great look. I agree with Jovan on the pocket square. Just the right amount of color.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone for all your kind comments.
> 
> Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed jacket, pink OCBD, repp tie, and tan cotton cable sweater vest, pink polka dot Squarextrodinare pocket square, Land's End tan cotton twill trousers, Gold Toe brown, tan, and pink argyle socks, and Allen Edmonds brogue suede Strands....


Such socks! Looking good!


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


> I've got a few spring events coming up so I thought I'd show an idea or two. Here's the first one.
> 
> Suit: Tallia
> Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
> Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren
> Shoes: Banana Republic


Crocto, it is my opinion that your outfits would significantly benefit from the use of a FIH knot. Maybe you are concerned with filling the space created by the spread collar, but in my opinion, that knot really diminishes your overall presentation. I like everything else.


----------



## movie.buff216

Here is my outfit for today, I apologize as I said on a previous post I am not great taking self photos.

Suit Corneliani
Shirt Thomas Pink
Tie Borrelli
PS J Crew


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt: Lorenzini
Tie: Polo
Pocket square: Robert Talbott
Shoes: Allen Edmonds

https://imageshack.com/i/n8av38j
https://imageshack.com/i/mrwmj5j
https://imageshack.com/i/j7j6s6j


----------



## Anthony Charton

movie.buff216 said:


> Here is my outfit for today, I apologize as I said on a previous post I am not great taking self photos.
> 
> Suit Corneliani
> Shirt Thomas Pink
> Tie Borrelli
> PS J Crew


I'll try and be completely honest here, because it's kind of the point: the jacket is off. The sleeves aren't behaving properly and these shoulders look big. I like he combination, though.


----------



## MaxBuck

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Tie: Polo
> Pocket square: Robert Talbott
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8av38j
> https://imageshack.com/i/mrwmj5j
> https://imageshack.com/i/j7j6s6j


Great suit, shirt and PS. I'd have preferred some reference to the PS in your tie selection, which as it is appears a bit random. Very well tailored, though.


----------



## movie.buff216

Anthony Charton said:


> I'll try and be completely honest here, because it's kind of the point: the jacket is off. The sleeves aren't behaving properly and these shoulders look big. I like he combination, though.


Thanks I am going to post the jacket from another suit I own from Corneliani and I want you take on the fit of it if you don't mind.


----------



## Tilton

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Tie: Polo
> Pocket square: Robert Talbott
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8av38j
> https://imageshack.com/i/mrwmj5j
> https://imageshack.com/i/j7j6s6j


I think the tie and PS go together pretty decently, but I think the suit calls for darker shoes. Then again, this is the fashion forum.


----------



## movie.buff216

Suit: Corneliani
Shirt: Borrelli
Tie: Borrelli


----------



## Anthony Charton

Moviebuff: that's already a big improvement, although I still feel the shoulders could be played with a little. As for your other suit, the chest area seems a little ample-what's your body type in this area ? I'm sure a competent tailor can make the whole thing neater. This said, I like the suit- lovely pattern and cloth.


----------



## crocto

Four-in-hand time. As I've said before I'm awful at tying that kind of knot hence why I don't wear it as much.

Everything: JAB


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Moviebuff: that's already a big improvement, although I still feel the shoulders could be played with a little. As for your other suit, the chest area seems a little ample-what's your body type in this area ? I'm sure a competent tailor can make the whole thing neater. This said, I like the suit- lovely pattern and cloth.


It seems like moviebuff needs to go a size down? Or the waist, back, and back shoulder area of the jacket need to be tailored quite a bit.

I'm guessing he's built like me: broad shoulders, narrow waist.


----------



## RogerP

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Tie: Polo
> Pocket square: Robert Talbott
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mrwmj5j


A very smart look overall. When blending two of the same pattern, it's important to vary the scale (even moreso when 4 patterns in total are involved). Here, width of the stripe in the shirt and jacket are too close together, IMO, consequently raisng the volume a bit more than the ideal. Also, I feel that when blending 4 patterns, at least one of those patterns should be very subdued.


----------



## RogerP

crocto - I much prefer this rig. The very bright green tie in the earlier post was a bit much for me. A white linen pocket square in a straight fold would be good here.


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


> Four-in-hand time. As I've said before I'm awful at tying that kind of knot hence why I don't wear it as much.
> 
> Everything: JAB


Huge improvement, in my opinion!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crocto- _massive_ improvement. The subtler shirt really works better IMO.

(You've said better that you're concerned about length- have you tried the double FIH ?)


----------



## movie.buff216

Anthony Charton said:


> Moviebuff: that's already a big improvement, although I still feel the shoulders could be played with a little. As for your other suit, the chest area seems a little ample-what's your body type in this area ? I'm sure a competent tailor can make the whole thing neater. This said, I like the suit- lovely pattern and cloth.


Thanks for the advise as well as yours crocto. The shoulders in both suits have more padding than I would like. You are correct the suit I posted yesterday does not fit as well around my chest either. I lost about 25lbs this past year so that suit in particular does wear as well. I will definitely take it to a tailor to see what he can do to improve the fit.

Thanks again.


----------



## movie.buff216

crocto said:


> Four-in-hand time. As I've said before I'm awful at tying that kind of knot hence why I don't wear it as much.
> 
> Everything: JAB


I really like the shirt and tie combination works well with the suit.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^^ moviebuff: You're very welcome- please do post the results when you get it back !


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto- _massive_ improvement. The subtler shirt really works better IMO.
> 
> (You've said better that you're concerned about length- have you tried the double FIH ?)


Yeah since I'm short the back piece tends to wind up way below the front piece. I've done the double four-in-hand a few times and the results have been awful. The best ties for four-in-hands are (surprise!) my JAB ties. Go figure.



movie.buff216 said:


> Thanks for the advise as well as yours crocto. The shoulders in both suits have more padding than I would like. You are correct the suit I posted yesterday does not fit as well around my chest either. I lost about 25lbs this past year so that suit in particular does wear as well. I will definitely take it to a tailor to see what he can do to improve the fit.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yup, 25lbs is a decent amount. You can have the tailor take in the back and sides of the jacket. I have to be careful with shoulder padding too. This gives a pretty good idea when trying to fit a suit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Jack Lipson
Tie: Polo
Shoes: Allen Edmonds

https://imageshack.com/i/npjq1ij
https://imageshack.com/i/jjsfflj
https://imageshack.com/i/nlq3avj


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday. Samuelsohn, Stenstrom, Rosen. Drakes, Carmina. I've been living in boots this winter.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP: great outfit, the suit is stunning and those boots are awesome. I bet they look fantastic popping out from the flannel trouser.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Vest: Banana Republic
Jeans: Express
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## oakhill

I am wearing a kent wang polo that I just got. It is even better than I though it would be.


----------



## Jovan

oakhill: Pics?

I got a surprisingly enthusiastic compliment of, "Nice tie!" from the clerk earlier.

Varsity Town Clothes sport coat
Mercer & Sons shirt
Polo Ralph Lauren tie
Lands' End khakis
Ledbury belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Gold Toe socks


----------



## RogerP

FF - thank you kindly.

mrwhiteknight - very sharp, but that tiny tie knot looks a bit lost in that (comparatively) large collar.

Y-Repp - you are killing it lately - love this look. Were I picking nits, I'd point to the visual disconnect between the low rise of the trousers and the high buttoning point of the sports coat. But that's being super picky.

Jovan - very nice. I'd like to see the bottom of the tie descend another inch or two.

crocto - I like the individual items well enough, but the lack of contrast between jacket vest and trousers washes everything out a bit.

I guess I am just in a nit-picky frame of mind this morning. :cool2:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jacket: Polo
Pants: Land's End
Tie: Polo
Shirt: Lorenzini
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for Polo

https://imageshack.com/i/gv7hbbj https://imageshack.com/i/10or7dj
https://imageshack.com/i/jm3rc2j

https://imageshack.com/i/n1zwszj


----------



## Jovan

Roger: Wow, that's all anyone comments on! If I tied it longer, the knot would have been absolutely tiny. Usually my trousers sit higher than that.


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP said:


> I guess I am just in a nit-picky frame of mind this morning. :cool2:


I agree with pretty much all you say in your post, and precise constructive criticism is IMO the best thing that can happen on this thread !

Whiteknight- nice colour combination. Love the way your trousers usually drape. The thing I'd worry about is the triangle of tie and shirt showing on the second picture.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Insomnia + new DSLR camera yields the following.


----------



## upr_crust

After nine nights abroad (London and Marrakesh), I'm back. Today's tie is from one of the end-of-season sales in London.

Suit - BB
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie - H & K 
PS - BB
Braces - Lewin
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC













Lifestyle photo - Medressa Ben Yousuf, Marrakesh


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Crusty, more bow ties. Interested in being the president of the Fraternal Order of Bow Tie Wearers (FOBTW)?


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr Crust, welcome back, hope you had a great trip. And you came back guns blazing - Chesterfield, three-piece suit, bow tie, some purple thrown in there and double-buckle monks all perfectly coordinated and worn with your usual and excellent panache. Well done sir; it is clear that the sheriff is back in town.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> crocto - I like the individual items well enough, but the lack of contrast between jacket vest and trousers washes everything out a bit.
> 
> I guess I am just in a nit-picky frame of mind this morning. :cool2:


The jacket and vest are similar in color though not texture. The color of the jeans (very dark blue) didn't come through in the final picture.

Nit pick away!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Glad to see you back and in fine form, Upr.

The new tie is nice. I've always liked Churchill dot bowties, and the purple is very stylish.

My own effort to keep from freezing to death today. I went without my typical square.


----------



## blacksabba

The winds in Bahrain have become much more aggressive, so on a night outdoors I swapped my suit jacket for a coat. As always critique is encouraged.


----------



## upr_crust

After my trip abroad, reality is slowly settling in. Feh.

Suit - BB
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Barney's
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Aquascutum
Hat - Selentino


----------



## drlivingston

You were sorely missed, Sir Crusty! I am grateful for your safe return. Your suit today is very nice. My laptop's monitor is a little color challenged. Is the tie somewhat of a forest green? Either way, I need to implement more solid ties into my own mix.


----------



## RogerP

Welcome back crusty, and very well done as always. I do love that bottle green tie.


----------



## MaxBuck

Love those Harris shoes, too, upr_crust. The contrasting leather textures are very appealing.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Thomas Pink


----------



## upr_crust

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Crusty, more bow ties. Interested in being the president of the Fraternal Order of Bow Tie Wearers (FOBTW)?


Bow ties are my affectation for this season (I more normally wear them in the summer), but as yesterday's bow tie was a pattern that I like, and it was on sale, I bought it while on vacation in London. As for the presidency, I am no politician, but thank you for the thought .


Fading Fast said:


> Upr Crust, welcome back, hope you had a great trip. And you came back guns blazing - Chesterfield, three-piece suit, bow tie, some purple thrown in there and double-buckle monks all perfectly coordinated and worn with your usual and excellent panache. Well done sir; it is clear that the sheriff is back in town.


Thanks, FF.


Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Glad to see you back and in fine form, Upr.The new tie is nice. I've always liked Churchill dot bowties, and the purple is very stylish.


I refer you to my remarks above, and thank you.


drlivingston said:


> You were sorely missed, Sir Crusty! I am grateful for your safe return. Your suit today is very nice. My laptop's monitor is a little color challenged. Is the tie somewhat of a forest green? Either way, I need to implement more solid ties into my own mix.


Your monitor is correct - today's tie is a deep bottle/forest green.


RogerP said:


> Welcome back crusty, and very well done as always. I do love that bottle green tie.





MaxBuck said:


> Love those Harris shoes, too, upr_crust. The contrasting leather textures are very appealing.


Both tie and shoes came from Barney's, and heavily discounted in both cases (several years ago for both - the tie I've had for at least a decade, and the shoes for three or four years). Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Takai

Went to see Jonny Lang at our symphony center on sunday and at the last minute swapped into this outfit





Jacket- BB
Shirt- Zegna
Pants- Zegna
Tie- Canali
Belt- Ferragamo
Shoes- AE Sanford
Cufflink- Swank


----------



## maltimad

I like this combo, Shoe City.



Shoe City Thinker said:


> Insomnia + new DSLR camera yields the following.


----------



## Anthony Charton

blacksabba said:


> The winds in Bahrain have become much more aggressive, so on a night outdoors I swapped my suit jacket for a coat. As always critique is encouraged.


I've already commented on this coat, so I'm just going to ask: why not wear it over the full suit ? That's what an overcoat is for, and it'd fit much better at the shoulders over a jacket. This said, a great OC.


----------



## RogerP

maltimad said:


> I like this combo, Shoe City.


Agreed. Another pic for my purple-ties-don't-suck file.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt: Thomas Pink


This shirt, if worn with a tie at all, demands a solid tie.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

wrwhiteknight said:


> Jacket: Polo
> Pants: Land's End
> Tie: Polo
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Shoes: Crockett & Jones for Polo
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/gv7hbbj https://imageshack.com/i/10or7dj
> https://imageshack.com/i/jm3rc2j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n1zwszj


I like the tie, coat and the shoes separately. The shoes are, to me, somewhat less formal than the balance of the outfit. The shirt I do not prefer; it tends to make the whole outfit look monochromatic but uncoordinated. I hate to offer shopworn advice, but here I think a basic blue shirt would have been better.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Takai said:


> Went to see Jonny Lang at our symphony center on sunday and at the last minute swapped into this outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket- BB
> Shirt- Zegna
> Pants- Zegna
> Tie- Canali
> Belt- Ferragamo
> Shoes- AE Sanford
> Cufflink- Swank


Solid.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Glad to see you back and in fine form, Upr.
> 
> The new tie is nice. I've always liked Churchill dot bowties, and the purple is very stylish.
> 
> My own effort to keep from freezing to death today. I went without my typical square.


Well done shirt and tie combination.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Tie: Polo
> Pocket square: Robert Talbott
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n8av38j
> https://imageshack.com/i/mrwmj5j
> https://imageshack.com/i/j7j6s6j


Too much going on here. Four patterns is very, very hard to do. I'm not sure I'd put any of those four items with any of the others. Contrast collars are not my thing, and some will say they look dated, that's a personal preference. In my opinion, the scale of stripes between the suit and the shirt is too close and the color coordination between the tie and the suit is not my favorite, I think I'd prefer the tie with a more earth toned suit, or maybe a light grey.


----------



## RogerP

Seems that every time I post a fit pic lately, it's the same suit. Well, it's been freaking cold and this is by far my warmest garment. Plus, I am enjoying the fact that almost any shirt or tie in my wardrobe works with it.

Trousers still need tweaking (that won't happen until I set it down for the spring season) and were both late-afternoon wrinkled and getting hung up on my thicker than average OTC socks, but here we are:


----------



## upr_crust

Two new pieces of swag from my latest trip to the UK - today's overcoat, and today's shirt, both bought on sale, the coat at a very large discount. In honor of the coat, I decided to do a "full Monty" of attire - over the top for a humdrum Wednesday, but it raises my spirits a bit, in the post vacation depression.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Braces & boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## drlivingston

Stunning, Crusty... simply stunning. I am drooling over that T&A overcoat. Every aspect of that rig is brilliant!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, fantastic new coat - enjoy. I continue to love that suit, as well, the boots. I've noticed that Alden never (or to my memory, never) shows up on your feet - have you ever tried a pair / any thoughts on them? Alden make a fantastic lace up dress boot that seems you would love with your predilection for boots.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Stunning, Crusty... simply stunning. I am drooling over that T&A overcoat. Every aspect of that rig is brilliant!


Thank you. I should post a close-up of the overcoat. The fabric is a herringbone weave, in 90% super 110's wool and 10% cashmere, and has a velvet collar (with a replacement collar in the coat's fabric, should I decide to change it). The feel of the coat is fantastic.


Fading Fast said:


> Upr, fantastic new coat - enjoy. I continue to love that suit, as well, the boots. I've noticed that Alden never (or to my memory, never) shows up on your feet - have you ever tried a pair / any thoughts on them? Alden make a fantastic lace up dress boot that seems you would love with your predilection for boots.


As it is, I've got only two pairs of balmoral boots, today's in black, and a pair in brown, both from Paul Stuart's, and both bought at deep discount. Wearing them does take a bit of getting used to - the constriction around the ankles was initially a shock to the system, a bit. For balmoral boots, I think that I fine - at least until I see a new pair that I must have . As for Aldens, I've had any number of pairs of their tassel or full-strap loafers over the last three decades, and have a pair of cordovan-colored tassels, and a black pair, and a pair of shell cordovan full strap loafers in current rotation. I will have to add them back into the rotation, though tassels aren't as much in favor these days as they were (at least at That Other Website).


----------



## red_shift

Got my pants back from the tailor so this is a yesterday and today gallery.

Yesterday

























Today
















That pocket square is navy but it comes across as black in the photo.


----------



## red_shift

RogerP - I like the paisley pattern pairing between the tie and pocket square. It was -8F when I left for work today, I'm feeling your pain with that. Your overcoat fits much better than mine, do you wear your suit size or +2? I'm a 40 and bought a nice 42 Aquascutum but I think I could go smaller.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

red_shift said:


> Yesterday


The fundamental flaw here is the similarity of scale between the patterns on the shirt and the tie. That tie would do much better with a solid shirt, it might work with a small stripe pattern.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Agreed. Lovely suit, though.


----------



## red_shift

sartoriallytactical said:


> The fundamental flaw here is the similarity of scale between the patterns on the shirt and the tie. That tie would do much better with a solid shirt, it might work with a small stripe pattern.


I appreciate that; I've noticed I have a habit of matching shirts and tie pattern scales and it makes for a washed out presentation. Also, any tips on jacket and trouser length would be welcome. I've already removed one from the rotation that didn't adequately cover my backside.


----------



## tocqueville

Wet barbour.


----------



## Tilton

tocqueville said:


> Wet barbour.


You must be indoors in this photo. I'm about to go tackle 14" here.


----------



## Barnavelt

Very nicely turned out. The quality of your clothes is apparent at first glance while the details stand out on closer inspection. I very much enjoy the close-up of your accessories. Would that hat accurately be described as a Homburg?



upr_crust said:


> Two new pieces of swag from my latest trip to the UK - today's overcoat, and today's shirt, both bought on sale, the coat at a very large discount. In honor of the coat, I decided to do a "full Monty" of attire - over the top for a humdrum Wednesday, but it raises my spirits a bit, in the post vacation depression.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - H & K
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Braces & boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## tocqueville

Tilton said:


> You must be indoors in this photo. I'm about to go tackle 14" here.


No, a shoveled walkway. There's about 6" of snow everywhere else. Slush, really.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thursday. Camel hair, end-on-end, flannel-y trousers, and dark brown Strands.


----------



## upr_crust

Barnavelt said:


> Very nicely turned out. The quality of your clothes is apparent at first glance while the details stand out on closer inspection. I very much enjoy the close-up of your accessories. Would that hat accurately be described as a Homburg?


Thank you for your kind comments, and yes, the hat is a Homburg.


----------



## MaxBuck

Just a couple quick shots on a rare coat-and-tie day. Tie is J. Garcia; shoes are new BB by Allen Edmonds (Fifth Avenue equivalent); shirt is Tyrwhitt; olive wool slacks are Nordie's. Undistinguished blue blazer completed the look.

Does anyone know the name of the knot I've put into this tie?  I don't.


----------



## RogerP

red_shift said:


> RogerP - I like the paisley pattern pairing between the tie and pocket square. It was -8F when I left for work today, I'm feeling your pain with that. Your overcoat fits much better than mine, do you wear your suit size or +2? I'm a 40 and bought a nice 42 Aquascutum but I think I could go smaller.


Thanks much. I have found overcoat sizing very hit and miss in terms of fit over a suit jacket. I always try them on with a jacket before buying. Some are my jacket size, others a size up. The latter invariably need some tailoring, but too small is no good at all.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp, very smart. 

Max - nice kicks.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, RogerP.

MaxBuck, I like that tie a lot. Nice limited color palette, too.


----------



## torontobluered

upr_crust said:


> Two new pieces of swag from my latest trip to the UK - today's overcoat, and today's shirt, both bought on sale, the coat at a very large discount. In honor of the coat, I decided to do a "full Monty" of attire - over the top for a humdrum Wednesday, but it raises my spirits a bit, in the post vacation depression.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - H & K
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Braces & boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


A wristwatch AND pocket watch?


----------



## MaxBuck

torontobluered said:


> A wristwatch AND pocket watch?


Don't forget the compass, which IMO is the coolest of the three.


----------



## upr_crust

torontobluered said:


> A wristwatch AND pocket watch?





MaxBuck said:


> Don't forget the compass, which IMO is the coolest of the three.


The watch chain, compass, wristwatch and pocket watch all have meaning. The chain and compass were found by me among my late father's effects when I was cleaning out his house after his death. The wristwatch was awarded to my late husband on the occasion of his 25th anniversary from work (it's a Tiffany), and the pocket watch was a present from my current partner - all things with meaning beyond their intrinsic value. Is it overkill for time-keeping? Yes, but somehow I don't mind.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust: It's a bit overkill, but you have a legit reason for doing it at least.  Even though they aren't my preferred style, I find myself wearing my late grandfather's cufflinks every time I'm in French cuffs now.


----------



## RogerP

On the other forum, the Friday contest called for an FU outfit. This is as close as I get:


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: JAB
Jeans: Express


----------



## Reuben

I'm not sure I should show this particular coat outside the trad forum (and I'm betting 70-80% of y'all are gonna find this a bit of an eyesore) but I can't help sharing my FU jacket:


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P: great FU outfit. You have beautiful clothes, but I am most jealous in a good way of your shoes - damn you have an impressive collection of shoes. On today's pair, the tassel laces are really nice touch.


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


> I'm not sure I should show this particular coat outside the trad forum (and I'm betting 70-80% of y'all are gonna find this a bit of an eyesore) but I can't help sharing my FU jacket:


While your tastes may differ, other than perhaps an inch or so of excess length to those trouser legs, your concerns, Rueben, seem unwarranted. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> On the other forum, the Friday contest called for an FU outfit. This is as close as I get:


"Doggone you" appears to be as close to FU as you were able to approach, Roger. :smile:


----------



## Bbonez

First ever post. I know I have a LOT to learn!

Suit: BB
Shirt: van heusen
Tie: Jones NY
Shoes: bostonian lites


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Well, though I can't see the fit, a gray pinstripe BB suit is not a bad thing to own, and is a tasteful choice. Unfortunately, the shirt and tie can both go (french blue shirts are dated and hard to wear, and the tie is too light for the shirt/ugly on its own), and the shoes are A: kind of unattractive on their own, and B: not really the path of least resistance with a suit.

Assuming the suit fits, with a much lighter shirt, a better tie, and black captoe shoes, this could be a well-done _very_ conservative rig, the kind of thing that makes one very subtly well-dressed.


----------



## Bbonez

The BB suit has blue pinstripes so I was using the blue shirt to complement. What color shirt would you recommend? Stick with white? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bbonez said:


> The BB suit has blue pinstripes so I was using the blue shirt to complement. What color shirt would you recommend? Stick with white? Thanks for the help.


No, a blue shirt could look good with that. I just strongly dislike french blue, which we should leave in 1997.

I'd like something like the light blue here, since this is a lighter suit. The "blue" is the darkest I go for blue dress shirts.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Supi...?dwvar_116Q_Color=BLUE&contentpos=2&cgid=0203

White would work, of course, and so would a very, very fine blue check (one that isn't obviously a check from more than a foot or two away).


----------



## Bbonez

Thanks again. Just picked up 3 new suits so i need to wait a little bit before I pick up some new shirts/shoes. Once I do ill take a better photo so you can see the fit of the suite. Yesterday I was on a bus, didn't make the best photo op.


----------



## MaxBuck

I have no problem with French blue shirts, and own a couple that I wear with a blazer. I wouldn't be comfortable wearing them with a suit, though, and especially not a suit as light in color as this one.

That gray tie could look good with another jacket, but I wouldn't wear it with this suit. Too monochromatic.

You'll want to pick up a nice pair of black or burgundy balmorals to wear with this suit, as penny loafers are too informal.


----------



## bernoulli

First class of the semester. From 40oC to 0oC in a week. Always fun...
RogerP, loved your FU outfit. Especially the shoes, as always.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: JAB
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Sweater: Chaps Ralph Lauren


----------



## Stubbly

Bbonez said:


> First ever post. I know I have a LOT to learn!
> 
> Suit: BB
> Shirt: van heusen
> Tie: Jones NY
> Shoes: bostonian lites


This is not a bad look for someone starting out.

IMO, white/light shirts are generally best for suits. The "appropriateness" of French blue shirts would depend on the situation. I wouldn't wear French blue to a funeral or for working in a conservative business environment, however I would wear French blue when the dress code is more casual. When in doubt, wear a white/light shirt.


----------



## Bbonez

Thanks for all of the tips guys. Here is the suit I wore yesterday. It is a Twin Hill and was given to me by my employer. 
The shirt tie is a set by Stafford. I have a feeling the shirt/tie is too bright for the formal suit. Let me know your thoughts. Thank You.


----------



## crocto

Bbonez said:


> Thanks for all of the tips guys. Here is the suit I wore yesterday. It is a Twin Hill and was given to me by my employer.
> The shirt tie is a set by Stafford. I have a feeling the shirt/tie is too bright for the formal suit. Let me know your thoughts. Thank You.


This is an improvement. The other one didn't look so great because, from what I've seen, French (or royal) blue is out of style. Something like this or this would probably be better. Basically, you want a lighter shade of blue.

Also, if possible, you need to zoom out a bit. My pictures suck because the lighting in my place sucks but if you can get them light better that'll help too.


----------



## tocqueville

When did GTH become FU? Does this reflect some sort of cultural shift? Or, sartorially speaking, are GTH and FU distinct looks?


----------



## Jovan

Bbonez: Together, the shirt and tie are too much. (FYI, please never ever ever trust boxed shirt and tie sets.) With a dark, sober tie I could see the turquoise shirt being pulled off. Similarly, if the tie were paired with a white or light blue shirt it would look better. Not necessarily solid. Dark pencil stripes could work too.

Swap out the tie chain for a simple silver tie bar. Tie chains remind me of those gold or silver neck chains that were popular with rich middle school kids over a decade ago.


----------



## upr_crust

Even though we're set to get another 2-4" of snow today, I am so tired of jeans and hiking boots that I've decided to dress up - a bit. Today's tie is a new acquisition, being given a test run.

Everything today is BB, except for today's pocket square (RLPL), today's cufflinks (David Donohue for Cable Car Clothiers, SF) and today's scarf (Johnston's of Elgin).


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I love what you've done with the knit picking up the overcheck of the SC. The scarf does really strike me as off with the other tones you're working with; this put aside, an inteligent and creative rig as per your usual standards.


----------



## firedancer

crocto said:


> This is an improvement. The other one didn't look so great because, from what I've seen, French (or royal) blue is out of style. Something like this or this would probably be better. Basically, you want a lighter shade of blue.


Where does this ( wrong and bad) advice come from?

When this classic by one of the best is pulled from the shelves and stops being a best seller then maybe you can dictate what's in or out of style. Like that really matters.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Charve...ements%3D&eItemId=prod157410490&cmCat=product


----------



## Shaver

crocto said:


> This is an improvement. The other one didn't look so great because, from what I've seen, French (or royal) blue is out of style. Something like this or this would probably be better. Basically, you want a lighter shade of blue.
> 
> Also, if possible, you need to zoom out a bit. My pictures suck because the lighting in my place sucks but if you can get them light better that'll help too.


French blue can be tricky, however, it remains one of my favourite shirt colours to accompany dark-ish grey flannels.

EDIT: Wondering what all the fuss was about I googled French Blue and Wow! some of those blues are markedly denser than I would consider to be French Blue. Allow me to more accurately revise my preference to French *Sky* Blue.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

firedancer said:


> Where does this ( wrong and bad) advice come from?


French blue _is_ deeply out of fashion. It was egregiously abused about ten years ago. I don't particularly like it, though I may have been too harsh on it yesterday. I'm still not happy with it with most suits, but I think with a navy blazer it can work alright.

If you subscribe to the general principle that your shirt should generally be the lightest and least vibrant part of the ensemble, then french blue tends to lend itself to very dark ensembles, which are unflattering on many men. I won't wear a french blue shirt with a tie, because it tends to cause a floating head effect.


----------



## MaxBuck

firedancer said:


> Where does this ( wrong and bad) advice come from?
> 
> When this classic by one of the best is pulled from the shelves and stops being a best seller then maybe you can dictate what's in or out of style. Like that really matters.
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Charve...ements%3D&eItemId=prod157410490&cmCat=product


I'm guessing this is one of those shirt-and-tie boxed sets that one conceivably could wear tastefully. :cool2:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, great use of an silk knit tie - really well done. Beautifully integrated in texture, color and formality. Kudos.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If you subscribe to the general principle that your shirt should generally be the lightest and least vibrant part of the ensemble, then french blue tends to lend itself to very dark ensembles, which are unflattering on many men. I won't wear a french blue shirt with a tie, because it tends to cause a floating head effect.


I don't know whence the concept arose that the shirt necessarily need be the lightest part of the ensemble. Darker blue shirts can look very good with a medium or even light gray jacket, and in such a rig a pink or yellow tie can work well. I suppose some might find this look a bit rakish, but I don't know what's wrong with that.

Finally, I don't really know what is "in fashion" or not, nor do I especially care. I guess when I can no longer buy something at regular price, that's a tip-off. The Charvet shirt-and-tie linked above don't seem to be on clearance based on their pricing, though.


----------



## firedancer

MaxBuck said:


> I'm guessing this is one of those shirt-and-tie boxed sets that one conceivably could wear tastefully. :cool2:


Very hard to pull off indeed

Regardless of color, a cheap shirt will almost always look like a cheap shirt. There are of course some exceptions.

Funny, the coaching squads of both the Russian and Norge hockey teams looked very put together in their French blue shirts today. The Russians especially in a navy blazer and burgundy tie. The Norge chose dark grey and also looked great.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ I love what you've done with the knit picking up the overcheck of the SC. The scarf does really strike me as off with the other tones you're working with; this put aside, an inteligent and creative rig as per your usual standards.


Thank you. I must confess that I thought about scarf color only in the context of the coat and the cap, not in relation to the clothing underneath, and the plaid in question, clan Buchanan, is, in my experience, the loudest Scottish tartan in existence. A lapse of concentration while gathering up clothes last night . . . .


----------



## crocto

firedancer said:


> Where does this ( wrong and bad) advice come from?
> 
> When this classic by one of the best is pulled from the shelves and stops being a best seller then maybe you can dictate what's in or out of style. Like that really matters.
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Charve...ements%3D&eItemId=prod157410490&cmCat=product


That looks like a pale/sky blue to me. By French blue I mean something like this.

Now I didn't use my own authority, because I have none, on what is or is not out of style but when I said "from what I've seen" I mean stuff like this:

The new looks show how makers of menswear, who traditionally updated styles more slowly than makers of womenswear, are trying to speed things up. It's a huge switch for a staple whose look barely changed from the French blue dress shirts of the mid-1990s to the 2004 British invasion that brought big, bold, colorful stripes. Now those bold stripes are already considered passe, a change that amounted to lightspeed in menswear.


----------



## firedancer

crocto said:


> That looks like a pale/sky blue to me. By French blue I mean something like this.
> 
> Now I didn't use my own authority, because I have none, on what is or is not out of style but when I said "from what I've seen" I mean stuff like this:
> 
> The new looks show how makers of menswear, who traditionally updated styles more slowly than makers of womenswear, are trying to speed things up. It's a huge switch for a staple whose look barely changed from the French blue dress shirts of the mid-1990s to the 2004 British invasion that brought big, bold, colorful stripes. Now those bold stripes are already considered passe, a change that amounted to lightspeed in menswear.


Yeah, I had a feeling that was the style of shirt you were thinking. Popularized by the Gap and every other mall outlet. The go to shirt with everything from chinos to your new black suit and square toed shoes.

On this, we are in agreement. I just wouldn't call it "French blue" though obviously many of the manufacturers took that liberty. It's always been more of an electric blue to my mind but I digress.

The shirt I linked to has always been my impression of French blue, made by Charvet ( a you guessed it, French outfit) and not copied exactly by anyone.

Glad to see you linked Rays article. Always a good read and an esteemed member of this forum.


----------



## RogerP

FF and bernoulli - belated thanks for your comments.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## sskim3

I am enjoying that bright bold tie with the matching cufflinks!



crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Jovan

MaxBuck said:


> I'm guessing this is one of those shirt-and-tie boxed sets that one conceivably could wear tastefully. :cool2:


I revise my earlier statement. Don't trust shirt and tie sets within a certain price bracket.  I'd definitely trust Charvet's taste level over, say, J.C. Penney's. But it's worth noting that at their RTW prices you may as well get a bespoke shirt from them.



MaxBuck said:


> I don't know whence the concept arose that the shirt necessarily need be the lightest part of the ensemble. Darker blue shirts can look very good with a medium or even light gray jacket, and in such a rig a pink or yellow tie can work well. I suppose some might find this look a bit rakish, but I don't know what's wrong with that.
> 
> Finally, I don't really know what is "in fashion" or not, nor do I especially care. I guess when I can no longer buy something at regular price, that's a tip-off. The Charvet shirt-and-tie linked above don't seem to be on clearance based on their pricing, though.


This general principle came about because it works well. Its visual effect lengthens the torso and frames the face.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you. I must confess that I thought about scarf color only in the context of the coat and the cap, not in relation to the clothing underneath, and the plaid in question, clan Buchanan, is, in my experience, the loudest Scottish tartan in existence. A lapse of concentration while gathering up clothes last night . . . .


Your lapse of concentration still netted another argument of why the tab collar needs to come back.



crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt


At first glance, this looked like a really good argument for yellow ties. At second, closer glance I'm afraid a plainer patterned or solid blue shirt would have worked better. Because the yellow patterned tie already makes a statement, it looks really busy paired with a Glen check shirt fabric. However, you've got the principles down and your four in hand knots are improving. A little more fussing with the dimple would have made it perfect.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Your lapse of concentration still netted another argument of why the tab collar needs to come back.


As it is, I now prefer BB's eyelet collars to their tab collars in MTM, as they have somewhat longer points, which I think frames my face/neck in a more complementary fashion. I will assume that revival of eyelet collars would also meet with your approval? BTW, was it just me, or were the forum pages unavailable from sometime yesterday, until late this morning? I will assume technical issues (whether planned maintenance or unplanned issues, I leave to the technogeeks).


----------



## upr_crust

Late due to the forum's unavailability earlier today.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> As it is, I now prefer BB's eyelet collars to their tab collars in MTM, as they have somewhat longer points, which I think frames my face/neck in a more complementary fashion. I will assume that revival of eyelet collars would also meet with your approval? BTW, was it just me, or were the forum pages unavailable from sometime yesterday, until late this morning? I will assume technical issues (whether planned maintenance or unplanned issues, I leave to the technogeeks).


Absolutely. They're both underutilized though perhaps the tab collar seems a mite less fussy. I'm still debating over the Gatsby Collection eyelet collar shirt left in my size, but if someone snaps it up before me then so be it.

You're not the only one. I couldn't access it almost all day yesterday.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, that is the new overcoat, right? I really like it.

I especially enjoy how you put together a subdued attire that pops out with the exquisite tie. Very nice shoes as well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Absolutely. They're both underutilized though perhaps the tab collar seems a mite less fussy. I'm still debating over the Gatsby Collection eyelet collar shirt left in my size, but if someone snaps it up before me then so be it.
> 
> You're not the only one. I couldn't access it almost all day yesterday.


Count me as another vote for the eyelet collar - it combines the neatness (and tie pop) of the tab, with a slight flash of silver (for me, gold for some) from the bar without the annoying slipping and detaching risk of the collar bar. Tab collars and eyelet collars are some of the cool vintage details that should be brought back - they work well (tighten everything up and pop the tie knot out) and add a quiet elegance to the outfit.


----------



## Puritan

upr - love the overcoat!


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Absolutely. They're both underutilized though perhaps the tab collar seems a mite less fussy. I'm still debating over the Gatsby Collection eyelet collar shirt left in my size, but if someone snaps it up before me then so be it. You're not the only one. I couldn't access it almost all day yesterday.


I've seen the Gatsby Collection shirts in the "flesh" as it were, and I want to say that the cuffs are either buttoned, or are single-cuffed (i.e. simple cuffs with one set of holes for cufflinks), which put me off of them, but that's my personal opinion.



bernoulli said:


> Upr, that is the new overcoat, right? I really like it. I especially enjoy how you put together a subdued attire that pops out with the exquisite tie. Very nice shoes as well.


Yesterday's coat was one of two new ones - today's is the other (yesterday - BB; today - Turnbull & Asser). Thanks for noticing the subtleties - yesterday's tie is rather an odd color, but it worked well with the suit and shirt.  Yesterday's shoes were from Bergdorf Goodman, their house brand.



Fading Fast said:


> Count me as another vote for the eyelet collar - it combines the neatness (and tie pop) of the tab, with a slight flash of silver (for me, gold for some) from the bar without the annoying slipping and detaching risk of the collar bar. Tab collars and eyelet collars are some of the cool vintage details that should be brought back - they work well (tighten everything up and pop the tie knot out) and add a quiet elegance to the outfit.


You'll be seeing my eyelet collar shirts coming up in rotation soon.



Puritan said:


> upr - love the overcoat!


Thanks, and welcome to the forum.

Today's attire - as noted, today's top coat is from Turnbull & Asser, acquired a few weeks ago while I was on vacation in London, and at deep discount (845 GBP, marked down to 345 GBP). Want overtook need in this matter.


----------



## drlivingston

This is one of my favorite Crusty looks. You look so comfortable in a 3-piece ensemble. And the brogued medallion wholecuts are gorgeous!


----------



## M McB

New here!

Upr, really like your overcoat and the details such as the cuff-links and pocket watch. I'm a big fan of details.

In keeping with the title of the thread, I'm wearing my new Loake shoes today.


----------



## RogerP

crusty - two days in a row with a bold, big-patterned tie. Love it.


----------



## irish95

drlivingston said:


> This is one of my favorite Crusty looks. You look so comfortable in a 3-piece ensemble. And the brogued medallion wholecuts are gorgeous!


Speaking of the shoes, I couldn't agree more. Roger P and his shoe collection and those shoes are what's driving my shoe budget through the roof. When I first found this forum and saw that style of shoes I have been in pursuit ever since. I never thought I would be sending e-mails to Sweden to get shoes. A great look. Thanks again for costing me some more coin gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

irish95 said:


> Speaking of the shoes, I couldn't agree more. Roger P and his shoe collection and those shoes are what's driving my shoe budget through the roof. When I first found this forum and saw that style of shoes I have been in pursuit ever since. I never thought I would be sending e-mails to Sweden to get shoes. A great look. Thanks again for costing me some more coin gentlemen.


You're welcome . Actually, today's shoes (for me, at least) are not expensive - they're from Bexley, in Paris, and are 139 euros, plus postage. Google Bexley - they have a website, and I believe that they ship overseas.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Cords: Banana Republic
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


----------



## 3piece

crocto said:


> Blazer & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Cords: Banana Republic
> Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


Do you ever button your jacket? Jacket is to be buttoned for the best effect.


----------



## Roycru

The first time that I have posted a mirror selfie......

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button down shirt, Hardy Amies tie, old (55-45) Viyella sweater vest, and L. L. Bean cord trousers taken in a mirror once looked into by people who later had their heads cut off by the revolting French......


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Sport coat: Lands' End
Shirt: L.L. Bean
Vest: L.L. Bean
Jeans: Levis
Shoes: AE Maxfield in chili (a bit of antiquing done by myself)


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is a blue, but non-navy blue jacket or suit. Here is my entry. I had originally thought that I would go with light brown shoes, but opted for black instead. I post photos of both, and you can judge for yourselves the wisdom of my decision (or lack thereof).


----------



## eagle2250

Shoe City Thinker said:


> .....[/IMG]
> 
> Sport coat: Lands' End
> Shirt: L.L. Bean
> Vest: L.L. Bean
> Jeans: Levis
> Shoes: AE Maxfield in chili (a bit of antiquing done by myself)


Your tweed jacket and sweater vest are incredible together. However, I'm not a fan of tucking in one's sweater at the waist. Otherwise, you are looking good!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr: great non-navy blue suit, I love the pattern and color tones. And way to go strong with the socks - anther example of your eye being your guide (and you have one of the best eye for what works) as, on paper, the suit and sock together might be too much, but it works really well in person (or photos). I flipped back and forth on the photos of the two shoes several times and they both work. I like the light brown as it played off the medium blue suit well and echoed the color family of the tie and your glasses, but black works fine too. 

eagle2250: I like your rig a lot as it all goes together very well. The jacket and vest have beautiful patterns and colors. It could just be the way you are standing, but the jacket looks a touch on the short side to me, but a small quibble in a great outfit.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, I would like to take the credit for the Tweed jacket and sweater vest, but the credit for the creation and display the said rig all should rightly go to The Shoe City Thinker.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend, I would like to take the credit for the Tweed jacket and sweater vest, but the credit for the creation and display the said rig all should rightly go to The Shoe City Thinker.


oops, sorry Shoe City Thinker. Eagle2250, your observations and contributions are always awesome, but you are correct, the rig is all SCT.ic12337: me


----------



## Shaver

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Sport coat: Lands' End
> Shirt: L.L. Bean
> Vest: L.L. Bean
> Jeans: Levis
> Shoes: AE Maxfield in chili (a bit of antiquing done by myself)


Some wonderful earthy colours in exceedingly complementary combination here. Personally I would always take the opportunity to wear a tie with a v-neck slip over, a look that I very much admire - this, however, is assuredly a matter of personal taste. I will echo Eagle's comment on untucking the slip-over, but again - personal taste. Perhaps a touch more 'zing' for the pocket square - a subdued red paisley would work very well here, I feel. Also a touch of cuff would be optimal, those jacket sleeves could stand to be a little shorter. Most importantly though, I wonder if it could be possible to have the jacket let out a little just below the waist to prevent the minor gape at the centre front. All in all though these are minor tweaks to perfect the admirable look you are displaying.

I will pretend that I cannot see the jeans (I am certain that everyone is weary of my gripes in that particular direction)


----------



## Reuben

Shaver said:


> Most importantly though, I wonder if it could be possible to have the jacket let out a little just below the waist to prevent the minor gape at the centre front.


The jacket probably fits just fine, that sweater vest is just incredibly thick.


----------



## RogerP

irish95 said:


> Speaking of the shoes, I couldn't agree more. Roger P and his shoe collection and those shoes are what's driving my shoe budget through the roof. When I first found this forum and saw that style of shoes I have been in pursuit ever since. I never thought I would be sending e-mails to Sweden to get shoes. A great look. Thanks again for costing me some more coin gentlemen.


Happy to help. :wink2:


----------



## Bob Sacamano

My daily work attire is typically business casual. But today I am going to a groundbreaking so I added a tie. Thoughts? Does the yellow work?


----------



## Bob Sacamano

Nm. I chickened out out the last moment an opted for something a little safer. 





Shirt and trousers - brooks brothers
Tie - canali
Shoes - barney's house brand


----------



## 3piece

Bob Sacamano said:


> My daily work attire is typically business casual. But today I am going to a groundbreaking so I added a tie. Thoughts? Does the yellow work?


The tie looks too wild (too eye-catching) to me. Though, if you wear a jacket, it may tame it.


----------



## stcolumba

SuitSupply, Brooks Bros, and AE
In real--non-winter--light, the tie is brown with a blue pattern.


----------



## Jovan

Bob Sacamano said:


> My daily work attire is typically business casual. But today I am going to a groundbreaking so I added a tie. Thoughts? Does the yellow work?





Bob Sacamano said:


> Nm. I chickened out out the last moment an opted for something a little safer.
> 
> Shirt and trousers - brooks brothers
> Tie - canali
> Shoes - barney's house brand


Bob, everything looks fine except that a tie with just a shirt looks rather... grocery store manager (no offence to anybody who is one). Never, ever wear a tie without a jacket or sweater.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

crocto said:


> Blazer & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Cords: Banana Republic
> Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


This might be a restatement of a previous observation as to a different combination. In my opinion, there is too much going on here. Mixing three patterns can backfire, and I think it has here. To my eye, the scale of the pattern in the herringbone is, unfortunately, repeated in the tie. Layering both of those on a blue windowpane shirt was, I think, not a good look. Each of these items individually is nice. I would not wear that tie with that jacket at all. The shirt might be combined with the jacket, but I would definitely go with a solid tie in that case. That tie, which I like, is going to likely require a solid suit or blazer, and either a striped shirt with proper scale to the pattern or a solid. In my view, that tie begins to dictate the other choices, but I like it.

My thoughts, give them whatever weight you think is appropriate given what you paid for them.


----------



## Tilton

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Sport coat: Lands' End
> Shirt: L.L. Bean
> Vest: L.L. Bean
> Jeans: Levis
> Shoes: AE Maxfield in chili (a bit of antiquing done by myself)


Maybe I'm off the mark here - I haven't owned a two button in some time - but it seems like the button stance is really low on this jacket.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello, wearing my new jacket today :biggrin:

Sorry for the bad quality on the photos :frown:


----------



## MaxBuck

Bob Sacamano said:


> Nm. I chickened out out the last moment an opted for something a little safer.
> 
> Shirt and trousers - brooks brothers
> Tie - canali
> Shoes - barney's house brand


In my opinion, it's a shame you didn't go with your original idea. Thought it looked really fine. This one is pretty dull.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tilton said:


> Maybe I'm off the mark here - I haven't owned a two button in some time - but it seems like the button stance is really low on this jacket.


I think you are right and more accurate than I was when I commented that I thought the jacket might be a touch short, but in light of your comment, it might be the button stance and not the length of the jacket that is off, but while a beautiful jacket overall, something is off in the fit or button stance.


----------



## bernoulli

Cold and wet after 2 sunny days. I should have checked the forecast! Damn...


----------



## upr_crust

Something with a bit of color to start the week.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Black Brown 1826


----------



## MaxBuck

Crusty, that scarf is outrageous! And I mean that in a good way, an excellent way. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## crocto

sartoriallytactical said:


> This might be a restatement of a previous observation as to a different combination. In my opinion, there is too much going on here. Mixing three patterns can backfire, and I think it has here. To my eye, the scale of the pattern in the herringbone is, unfortunately, repeated in the tie. Layering both of those on a blue windowpane shirt was, I think, not a good look. Each of these items individually is nice. I would not wear that tie with that jacket at all. The shirt might be combined with the jacket, but I would definitely go with a solid tie in that case. That tie, which I like, is going to likely require a solid suit or blazer, and either a striped shirt with proper scale to the pattern or a solid. In my view, that tie begins to dictate the other choices, but I like it.
> 
> My thoughts, give them whatever weight you think is appropriate given what you paid for them.


I think your thoughts are very helpful considering the price I didn't not pay for them.

I thought the pattern on the tie was small enough to have more of a contrast between the jacket.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Been some time since I've posted. Hope it looks OK. Jacket has not been tailored yet and I'm not sure on the square. Your thoughts are welcome. 

Jacket - Corneliani
Shirt - Calvin Klein 
Tie - Zegna
Square - Custom
Pants - HSM
Shoes - AE McAllister Walnut


Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## sartoriallytactical

AnthonyFuller said:


> Been some time since I've posted. Hope it looks OK. Jacket has not been tailored yet and I'm not sure on the square. Your thoughts are welcome.
> 
> Jacket - Corneliani
> Shirt - Calvin Klein
> Tie - Zegna
> Square - Custom
> Pants - HSM
> Shoes - AE McAllister Walnut


Kool shooz. Solid overall, though I might have gone with a contrasting tie, rather than analogous, on the white shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

Winter has returned to NYC, but at least no snow - yet.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

sartoriallytactical said:


> Kool shooz. Solid overall, though I might have gone with a contrasting tie, rather than analogous, on the white shirt.


Thanks for the kind words! I may try that next time.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Upr looks great as usual. An inspiration for those of us starting out to aspire to.

Here is my contribution of the day.




Canali coat
BB shirt - never have figured out my proper sleeve length. Without coat seems too long but with coat looks fine to me
Zegna tie
Incotex trousers



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AnthonyFuller said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I may try that next time.


I do agree with ST on that. I also feel that strong color contrast and at least one solid are important in sportcoat/trousers.

Today's seems nice enough, but I think you could undo the top button.

As for the shirt sleeves, they look alright under the coat, and a little ease can be a good thing.


----------



## RogerP

AnthonyFuller, I'd like to see a LOT more contrast between your odd jackets and paired trousers. You don't want your outfit to look like a mismatched suit.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thanks Roger - I agree and will try it out.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Shirt: Turnbull & Asser
Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Suit: Jack Victor


----------



## sartoriallytactical

wrwhiteknight said:


> Shirt: Turnbull & Asser
> Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Suit: Jack Victor
> 
> View attachment 10475


This shirt like it I do not. I'm not a fan of contrast collars.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

sartoriallytactical said:


> This shirt like it I do not. I'm not a fan of contrast collars.


Well if you come across well-made ones in your thrifting travels please send them my way - they are among my favorites!


----------



## upr_crust

Still cold in NYC, with threat of a dusting of snow. Same overcoat as yesterday, but change of hat and scarf.


----------



## MaxBuck

sartoriallytactical said:


> This shirt like it I do not. I'm not a fan of contrast collars.


I like the look a lot ... on the man who's wearing it. I wouldn't wear it myself, especially as the color wouldn't work well for me. Not a lot of men look good in aqua, but wrwhiteknight pulls it off quite well; the overall impression I get from his rig is elegant and relaxed all at once.

upr_crust with yet another of his outstanding scarves, plus he demonstrates conclusively that bluchers and suits can work quite well together, thank you very much.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Trying to contrast my coat and trousers a bit better. My wife felt it was too busy pattern wise, so thoughts as always are appreciated. 


Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveS

wrwhiteknight said:


> Shirt: Turnbull & Asser
> Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Suit: Jack Victor
> 
> View attachment 10476
> 
> 
> View attachment 10475


Whiteknight, another *superb* job!


----------



## Anthony Charton

AnthonyFuller said:


> Trying to contrast my coat and trousers a bit better. My wife felt it was too busy pattern wise, so thoughts as always are appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Several things:

- These trousers are long. You seem to have enough fabric to cuff them, but in any case they don't break well. (The sleeves could lose an inch, too)
-Pattern wise, it's on the dangerous side, because both colours and scales are so close to each other, and I think that's somehow accentuated by the fact that the shirt is so dark. That's the kind of situation in which a white ps with a coloured border may nicely come into play.
-that knot looks a tad bulgy- trying with a FIH or half-windsor may yields better results.

Other than that, you are correct- the contrast is much better. It's the kind of outfit where I'd prefer -unlike most on this side of the forum- to see dark brown shoes, yet I really like the black here.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton said:


> Several things:
> 
> - These trousers are long. You seem to have enough fabric to cuff them, but in any case they don't break well. (The sleeves could lose an inch, too)
> -Pattern wise, it's on the dangerous side, because both colours and scales are so close to each other, and I think that's somehow accentuated by the fact that the shirt is so dark. That's the kind of situation in which a white ps with a coloured border may nicely come into play.
> -that knot looks a tad bulgy- trying with a FIH or half-windsor may yields better results.
> 
> Other than that, you are correct- the contrast is much better. It's the kind of outfit where I'd prefer -unlike most on this side of the forum- to see dark brown shoes, yet I really like the black here.


Thank you. I believe in this case lighting is my enemy as well. The shoes are unfortunately not black like you thought, but rather AE Merlot Park Aves. Pants are already cuffed, but could be shortened. Jacket is a remnant of my pre-AAAC days and not worth having tailored, but just getting a different one. I did use a half-windsor, but I suspect the thick fabric accentuates it so the point is well taken.

Here are a couple pics in better lighting of my tie/shirt/pants together and then one of the PS. Thank you again for the comments and criticism!


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> I like the look a lot ... on the man who's wearing it. I wouldn't wear it myself, especially as the color wouldn't work well for me. Not a lot of men look good in aqua, but wrwhiteknight pulls it off quite well; the overall impression I get from his rig is elegant and relaxed all at once.upr_crust with yet another of his outstanding scarves, plus he demonstrates conclusively that bluchers and suits can work quite well together, thank you very much.


Aqua is indeed a hard color to pull off as a shirt with a suit, and wrwhiteknight does an estimable job of it, IMHO. Thanks, Max, for the kind comment on my scarf, and on being flexible enough to note that bluchers and suits can work together (in this case, quite well, in your considered opinion). The shoes are one of only two pairs of AE's that I own, and, ironically enough, neither was made in the US - today's pair, which are AE Sevens, made in Italy, and the other pair are black horse-bit loafers, also made in Italy.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Lovely dialogue as of late gents, and thanks for the kind words and comments on my rigs as well. 

Upr, I particularly like your tie and pocket square combination of today, and I've not seen a shirt with a wide window-pane paired with french cuffs like that recently and I must say it is very fun. Nice to see some new (to me) people around the forum as well.


----------



## ascotman

Anthony! I love the outfit you were wearing in your post on the 24th! I'd love to see more of that custom pocket square!

Mark


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, lovely scarf and I really like the shirt. Never owned one like it but after watching you pull it off I think I may want one. This is how I learn, just by watching you.

Wrw, really like the tie. Not crazy about the shirt, but the green is a nice color. It seems thrifting is paying off for you. Congrats.

Today it is warmer and almost sunny (through the lovely and deadly smog) in Ningbo.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

ascotman said:


> Anthony! I love the outfit you were wearing in your post on the 24th! I'd love to see more of that custom pocket square!
> 
> Mark


Thank you for the kind words Mark. During my recent thrifting binge, I discovered it on eBay. The seller in this and other styles which look nice, but this particular one caught my untrained eye for appearing versatile.


----------



## upr_crust

wrwhiteknight said:


> Upr, I particularly like your tie and pocket square combination of today, and I've not seen a shirt with a wide window-pane paired with french cuffs like that recently and I must say it is very fun.





bernoulli said:


> Upr, lovely scarf and I really like the shirt. Never owned one like it but after watching you pull it off I think I may want one. This is how I learn, just by watching you.


Thank you, gentlemen. The pocket square from yesterday is one I picked up on my last trip to London, from New & Lingwood, on sale, two for 40 GBP. The tie is from JAB - no need for a grand label for a solid silk repp. Yesterday's shirt is one I bought online, on sale, from Tyrwhitt several years ago, and although it's not the easiest shirt to match to an outfit, it has its uses.

This evening is the members' preview of "Gauguin: Metamorphoses" at the Museum of Modern Art. It is also to be a quite cold day in NYC, hence the camel's hair overcoat.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ On point as usual, and _stunning_ shirt. Does it come with eyelets or are you a proponent of the old-school, hole-punching style ? May I also ask who the maker is ? I'm not too fond of the tie, but this is a personal matter of taste- as opposed to general, near-Platonic Taste, of which you have plenty, and certainly enough to make it work.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ On point as usual, and _stunning_ shirt. Does it come with eyelets or are you a proponent of the old-school, hole-punching style ? May I also ask who the maker is ? I'm not too fond of the tie, but this is a personal matter of taste- as opposed to general, near-Platonic Taste, of which you have plenty, and certainly enough to make it work.


Thank you, and in answer to your questions, there are eyelets sewn into the collar (I am NOT a proponent of "hole-punching", as you so call it), and the shirt was made to order for me at Brooks Bros. As for the tie, it's one that I like, though less in this context than I thought that I would - oh, well, live and learn.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> (I am NOT a proponent of "hole-punching", as you so call it)


Thank you, and I hope you weren't offended- I didn't have you down as one, but on this side of the ocean most of the pin collars I see feature a single bar, hence my confusion.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Thank you, and I hope you weren't offended- I didn't have you down as one, but on this side of the ocean most of the pin collars I see feature a single bar, hence my confusion.


No offense taken - the vehemence of my statement was only directed towards the barbarity of piercing otherwise perfectly innocent collars not designed for collar pins, not at you.  As for collar pins as a single bar, I find that the tiny screwballs to fasten them much too fiddly for early morning eye-hand coordination.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> This evening is the members' preview of "Gauguin: Metamorphoses" at the Museum of Modern Art. It is also to be a quite cold day in NYC, hence the camel's hair overcoat.


Hope you enjoy the exhibit, though I'll admit that Gauguin metamorphosed his way entirely out of my aesthetic. His later work I'd not hang in my house if I received it as a gift.

For some reason, the tie color looks entirely different in the long shot vs. the closeup. If the closeup is more accurate, I can't say I like it much with that rig. Looks better in the long shot, though, to my eye.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Hope you enjoy the exhibit, though I'll admit that Gauguin metamorphosed his way entirely out of my aesthetic. His later work I'd not hang in my house if I received it as a gift.For some reason, the tie color looks entirely different in the long shot vs. the closeup. If the closeup is more accurate, I can't say I like it much with that rig. Looks better in the long shot, though, to my eye.


As it's showing on my monitor, the closeup shot is a bit too light and bright - the tie is a somewhat deeper shade of light purple than I see in the photos. Gauguin may be an acquired taste, but he was a massively influential artist of his time, and besides, it's free drinks and snacks at MoMA, with a full complement of most excellent people-watching.


----------



## son of brummell

upr_crust said:


> * * * This evening is the members' preview of "Gauguin: Metamorphoses" at the Museum of Modern Art. It is also to be a quite cold day in NYC, hence the camel's hair overcoat.


Upr Crust, not going to tonight's store event at Paul Stuart?


----------



## upr_crust

son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, not going to tonight's store event at Paul Stuart?


I will have to speak sharply to my salesman for not keeping me in the loop in re: a store event. Logistically, it would be a challenge for me to attend, but I might - thanks for the update, in any case.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Going out on a limb here to add some color, specifically the orange tie with blue shirt and chocolate pants. I am at a loss what coat would complement this, if any. 






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish95

upr--I know the color of the tie may be an acquired taste for many, but I think it looks great.


----------



## MaxBuck

AnthonyFuller said:


> Going out on a limb here to add some color, specifically the orange tie with blue shirt and chocolate pants. I am at a loss what coat would complement this, if any.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Navy blazer would be just fine.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I will have to speak sharply to my salesman for not keeping me in the loop in re: a store event. Logistically, it would be a challenge for me to attend, but I might - thanks for the update, in any case.


*Your* salesman should be taken outside and shot for not informing you as even lowly I, who buy at Paul Stuart only a few pair of socks now and then and the other occasional odd piece of clothing - a tie here, a shirt there - and always on sale, was emailed about the event weeks ago. Hence, if they informed me, the marginal, unimportant customer, they should have sent you - a tier-one client - a personal invitation and a car to get you there.

This might be the only time I take an opposing view to Upr (normally, I just watch and learn from him), but I think it is fine to pierce a collar with a collar pin as long as the end result looks right and you use the collar pin every time you wear the shirt (so that the holes are never left empty). I would go so far as to argue that club collars almost always look better with a collar pin.

I love the shirt, tie and collar pin combo you are wearing today. Most importantly, enjoy the MOMA exhibit tonight.


----------



## upr_crust

Last night was a triple-header - Paul Stuart's, the Museum of Modern Art, and dinner afterwards - more active than your average Thursday night.

It's still cold in NYC (colder even than yesterday), hence repeat of overcoat, and addition of fur hat.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Opted to go tie-less today with my new sportcoat. 



Coat - Culwell and Sons Cashmere
Square - Custom
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Pants - Incotex
Shoes - AE Merlot Park Aves

I originally started with a lighter khaki color pair of pants, but realized once again that nice clothes and young children with greasy food do not mix well. 



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

Today. Although this gets tons of play here, this is my first pink shirt/black knit and navy SC/black knit try. Any criticism welcome.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

Overcoat: Crombie
SC: Reed
Shirt: Lewin
Tie, ps: somewhere in Florence
Brogues: Pierre Cardin


----------



## MaxBuck

Anthony Charton said:


> Today. Although this gets tons of play here, this is my first pink shirt/black knit and navy SC/black knit try. Any criticism welcome.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


I like the look a lot. Love the overcoat. But as an overall ensemble a gray overcoat might work a bit better to my eye. With that said, I can't imagine owning multiple overcoats myself.


----------



## drlivingston

Crusty... what the hell is that on your head? :eek2:


----------



## Anthony Charton

MaxBuck said:


> I like the look a lot. Love the overcoat. But as an overall ensemble a gray overcoat might work a bit better to my eye. With that said, I can't imagine owning multiple overcoats myself.


Thank you Sir. Good to hear your thoughts on the overcoat- I've been influenced by arkishner's argument that a camel coat is an incredibly versatile garment, but differing opinions are always welcome. As it happens, I own five overcoats here- but it is Scotland: two of them are DB and I avoid wearing them with DB jackets; one of them was too casual for yesterday outfit, and the last one would not have been weather-appropriate (it is _cold_).


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Crusty... what the hell is that on your head? :eek2:


It's called a hat, Dr. - shearling and suede, with a quilted lining - keeps my bald pate warm in very cold weather. What, you've never seen a hat before? :tongue2:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, meant to type something yesterday, the grey three piece (with what looks like a faint purple stripe on my addled monitor), crisp white shirt and purple polka dot bow tie is classic and you doing what you do best: wearing elegant, timeless clothes that echo that past but look current. Just an outstanding look. And the tasteful jewelry and pop of purple in the socks add a touch of je ne sais quoi. And I like the hat - it's there, it's a strong hat, it says look at me and it says I don't care that you are looking at me - I'm the one with the warm head and great clothes.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Anthony Charton said:


> https://postimage.org/


I must say, that sports coat is hansom. I like it. I know what my next sports coat is going to be.


----------



## RogerP

Anthony Charton said:


> Today. Although this gets tons of play here, this is my first pink shirt/black knit and navy SC/black knit try. Any criticism welcome.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> Overcoat: Crombie
> SC: Reed
> Shirt: Lewin
> Tie, ps: somewhere in Florence
> Brogues: Pierre Cardin


This rocks. Navy DB blazer and grey trousers rank among my favourite combos.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AC,

That looks great. Is that the standard BD collar from Lewin?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Adventure Wolf, Roger: Many thanks ! Much appreciated.

YRR: Thanks- I believe it is. I've had plenty of very contrasted Lewin experiences, but this is a model I'd recommend.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony, you've inspired me to break out the Burberry DB blazer I got somewhat recently.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I saw your post on the acquisition thread, very nice garment. What did you pair it with ?

As for today's rig: another BD and silk knit, cashmere jumper and cashmere/wool overcoat (temperatures require it...)

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning. Mostly SUITSUPPLY.

*Anthony*, your DB overcoat is fantastic.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony, nothing yet, I will just be doing it soon.

stcolumba: That's a great looking suit.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Thank you, Stcolumba, and fantastic job on that outfit. I agree with Jovan; the 3/2 peak lapel suit is delightful.


----------



## upr_crust

More single-breasted peak lapels for the thread . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning. Mostly SUITSUPPLY.
> 
> *Anthony*, your DB overcoat is fantastic.


Simple, elegant, very modern-day Cary Grant. Nothing scream wow, but it all quietly says elegance.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr-crust, that suit is stunning and the fit superb. My only concern would be the similarity of the scales between tie and ps.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust, that suit is stunning and the fit superb. My only concern would be the similarity of the scales between tie and ps.


Thank you, Anthony. As for the tie/PS combo, coordination of accessories happened rather quickly last night, and I may have compromised taste for time - so sorry if I did.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> As for the tie/PS combo, coordination of accessories happened rather quickly last night, and I may have compromised taste for time - so sorry if I did.


Sir, please do not apologise- this is merely my take on an otherwise sterling outfit, and others may disagree with me on the tie/ps point- it's a close one.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Today, and working with the ambiant chiaroscura of my flatmate's room...

(I'm very fond of the new Montague Burton SC, but it needs some work at the waist and sleeves, methinks)

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## RogerP

Very smart Anthony - I think the waist looks fine on that coat. Sleeves could be tweeked. Love the patch pockets.


----------



## Fading Fast

Anthony, very well put together outfit. The jacket is awesome and the pants/socks/shoes combo shows a thoughtfulness to detail with a personal sense of style that takes a very good outfit and makes it great. Well done.


----------



## LordSmoke

Lectures today, and camera nearby when Mrs. Smoke came home.

Suit: Paul Fredrick Donegal Wool
Shirt: Paul Fredrick
Tie: George Neale
Shoes: AE Leeds
Cufflinks: Silver and Gold JAB I found in the pocket of some clothes I was taking to GW
Pocket Watch: Amazon Pirate Watch
Pocket Square: JAB white cotton handkerchief
Moustache Wax: Capt. Fawcett's


----------



## RogerP

Extra-crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Love the coat Roger! Assuming it is an odd coat rather than full suit. 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Anthony, and yes it is an odd coat. Paired with blue flannel trousers, but I don't have a full shot. 

But I did find this watch pic which at least shows some more of the outfit.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Fading Fast, Roger: Many thanks !

Roger, sophisticated and successful, as always. I like that windowpane a lot. Is the SC a wool/cashmere ?

LordSmoke: Classic 3-piece. Lovely colour. Amazing moustache.


----------



## RogerP

AC - it's all cashmere. Feels as light as a shirt, but has a terrific drape.


----------



## MaxBuck

Anthony Charton said:


> Today, and working with the ambiant chiaroscura of my flatmate's room...
> 
> (I'm very fond of the new Montague Burton SC, but it needs some work at the waist and sleeves, methinks)
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Anthony, nothing you're wearing is anything I'd remotely consider owning ... yet it all looks fantastic on you. Well done, indeed.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I take this as interesting and high praise- if I may. Thanks for chiming in, I appreciate it.


----------



## upr_crust

New shoes, older suit - the suit's not been worn in over a year. Figured that it needed an airing.


----------



## RogerP

Crusty - wow, do I ever love that shirt and tie combo. Pow!

LordSmoke - I dig the 3-piece. I would consider tweaking it slightly toward a more contemporary silhouette by shortening the jacket a smidge and tapering the trousers by a smidge and a quarter.


----------



## MaxBuck

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ I take this as interesting and high praise- if I may. Thanks for chiming in, I appreciate it.


Oh, you should regard it as very high praise. My comment reflected the fact that your style and mine are quite different, but I admire yours greatly.


----------



## crocto

Blazer, Shirt, & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty - wow, do I ever love that shirt and tie combo. Pow!


Thanks, Roger. I'm learning to work with different shades of the same color in a fit, rather than adding contrasting colors as I would in the past. It seems to be working.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> I'm learning to work with different shades of the same color in a fit, rather than adding contrasting colors as I would in the past. It seems to be working.


It is. Very well done- monochromatic has its charm when done to good effect. Speaking of- I once told you, as an aside, that you had urged me to get a purple silk knit after I saw a picture of you sporting a navy/purple Lewin shirt with a purle tie (woven or knit, I forget). I am wearing a similar combination today; sadly I am unable to access a camera at present, but if it is any good, credit is due to you.


----------



## LordSmoke

RogerP said:


> LordSmoke - I dig the 3-piece. I would consider tweaking it slightly toward a more contemporary silhouette by shortening the jacket a smidge and tapering the trousers by a smidge and a quarter.





Anthony Charton said:


> LordSmoke: Classic 3-piece. Lovely colour. Amazing moustache.


Thanks, guys. I try to do the best with what I have.

For the past couple of years, I have taken to growing a beard during summer and fall, and sporting more unique facial hair for the spring. Last year it was the Franz Josef, this year the Buffalo Bill/Colonel Sanders. I kind of like this. Next year? Evil Spock? Capt. Ahab? 

The suit could use tweaking. Given my height, I ordered online and they recommended extra-long and I was heavier. It was way too long. The jacket has already been disassembled and shortened quite a bit (should have returned for a long). I haven't even asked if the vest could be shortened - lapels, pockets, buttonholes. But I do love this suit. It is so comfortable and just right in the cooler months. I even have the same one in gray. Once I get my new-item wish-list sorted, I might revisit these.

PS: Love that tie, crocto.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> It is. Very well done- monochromatic has its charm when done to good effect. Speaking of- I once told you, as an aside, that you had urged me to get a purple silk knit after I saw a picture of you sporting a navy/purple Lewin shirt with a purle tie (woven or knit, I forget). I am wearing a similar combination today; sadly I am unable to access a camera at present, but if it is any good, credit is due to you.


Glad to have been of assistance in your search for a good monochromatic combo. I do not own a purple knit tie, but I do own a solid purple woven tie (from Hackett, bought some 15-20 years ago), and it does come in handy in certain situations. You must have been witness to one of them.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Here is my submission for the day. I don't own many french cuff shirts but got this one as a gift. The blues are of the same hue as the faint blue stripe of the coat as well as some of the PS. Thoughts are, as always, appreciated.

Coat - Corneliani
Tie - Brooks Brothers
Shirt - Vineyard Vines (is more of a sky blue than the purple it appears in the close ups)
PS - Custom cotton
Cufflinks - Custom
Pants - Zanella
Shoes - AE McAllister Walnut


----------



## Anthony Charton

Anthony,

I'd go so far as to say that the jacket, shirt, and tie work together, though I'm not fond of the latter, and realistically I think a solid textured would look better. Good job on colour coordination. Lovely 3/2, and great pattern- these shoulders look a trife big, though. The ps, however, tips the outfit off balance and points at the fact that these patterns are all pretty close to each other. (I know, I've been going on and on about pattern scales recently, but these fora and others have taught me how much it _matters_.) Go for white linen; I don't think it'd ever be a good idea to superimpose another check on that windowpane SC.

I actually like the drastic contrast- the only thing I'd say would be that these trousers need one good hem. Your outfits are fast improving, though, and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thank you for the kind words - the PS did concern me so your comment is well taken. Also in agreement regarding the trousers. I have completely gutted my wardrobe and many of my new pants require some work. 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

AnthonyFuller said:


> Thank you for the kind words - the PS did concern me so your comment is well taken. Also in agreement regarding the trousers. I have completely gutted my wardrobe and many of my new pants require some work.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I agree as well. White or some other solid color. Also the tie, I feel, should either be solid or if you want a pattern go maybe with a large rep/club stripe.


----------



## upr_crust

Tonight I am attending the members' preview for the Whitney Biennial, an event for which it is impossible to be ill-dressed, since the attendees range from museum patrons to working artists, to Williamsburg and Bushwick hipsters (with or without trust funds). The art is usually execrable, but the people-watching is superb - creatures whom seem only to come to life within the walls of a museum when there is promise of free booze and a bohemian ambiance.

My attire for this evening is somewhat defensive - the flat cap (versus a proper hat) allows me to eschew the endless line at the coat check, and to either wear or carry my overcoat.

In a room full of hipsters, the most revolutionary thing to be is a bourgeois, hence today's attire.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Tonight I am attending the members' preview for the Whitney Biennial, an event for which it is impossible to be ill-dressed, since the attendees range from museum patrons to working artists, to Williamsburg and Bushwick hipsters (with or without trust funds). The art is usually execrable, but the people-watching is superb - creatures whom seem only to come to life within the walls of a museum when there is promise of free booze and a bohemian ambiance.
> 
> My attire for this evening is somewhat defensive - the flat cap (versus a proper hat) allows me to eschew the endless line at the coat check, and to either wear or carry my overcoat.
> 
> In a room full of hipsters, the most revolutionary thing to be is a bourgeois, hence today's attire.


So I guess the revolutionary slogan amongst these hipsters must be, "Let them eat appetizers." I suppose if I had to deal with hipsters on a day-to-day basis I might find them annoying, but here in the hinterlands they stay among themselves so I don't encounter them unless I try to, so instead I find them amusing.

Great work as usual, upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> So I guess the revolutionary slogan amongst these hipsters must be, "Let them eat appetizers." I suppose if I had to deal with hipsters on a day-to-day basis I might find them annoying, but here in the hinterlands they stay among themselves so I don't encounter them unless I try to, so instead I find them amusing.Great work as usual, upr_crust.


Thank you, Max. Refreshments at the Whitney are served only in the basement, which makes for a vastly overcrowded room, and, if history is any guide, "appetizers" will be potato chips, and the wine's vintage will be expressed less in terms of year, and more in terms of the day of the week. As for the hipsters themselves, they are amusing to watch in their native environment, so long as one doesn't poke one's fingers into their cages .


----------



## bernoulli

upr, yesterday shoes were really nice. Congrats on another smart purchase. Very stylish.

Now today I learned how to combine grey suits with blue ties. That is simply the best shade of blue for that particular suit. Amazing. Please, oh please, never stop posting.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Today's submission. I seem to have a fondness for loud patterns as of late.

Hickey Freeman coat
Brooks Brothers shirt and tie
Incotex pants
AE Walnut McAllisters
Cheap white PS






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr, yesterday shoes were really nice. Congrats on another smart purchase. Very stylish.Now today I learned how to combine grey suits with blue ties. That is simply the best shade of blue for that particular suit. Amazing. Please, oh please, never stop posting.


Thank you for your comments in re: the new shoes. I must have heard your voice in the back of my head telling me "Buy them, buy them!"  As for ceasing to post, I am sure that my overweening sense of personal vanity would never let me cease giving in to my exhibitionist tendencies.


----------



## Anthony Charton

crocto said:


> Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
> Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: The Tie Bar


Crocto, that's a huge improvement I've seen of late. Your more muted pattern combining and FIH knots with dimples work well. I'll pick knits: this ps isn't the best choice IMO, because close in scale to your shirt. Check pocket squares are very hard to do.

AnthonyFuller: Similar observations. This outfit, in contradistinction to yesterday's, demonstrates that less is more.


----------



## AlanSP

First try at this (first post here in fact). This isn't what I'm wearing today, but is (possibly) what I'll be wearing to an event Saturday night. I'd love to hear people's thoughts/advice.

A little about me: I'm a 3rd year med student, and prior to this year, I had a primarily casual wardrobe before that I've been recently trying to expand.

As far as the outfit:
Suit: Saint Andrews
Shirt: Mark Austin
Tie: Italo Ferretti
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strand (bourbon color)

It comes to my attention looking at these pictures that my mirror could use a good cleaning (those spots are on the mirror, not the suit).


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for your comments in re: the new shoes. I must have heard your voice in the back of my head telling me "Buy them, buy them!"  As for ceasing to post, I am sure that my overweening sense of personal vanity would never let me cease giving in to my exhibitionist tendencies.


I hear shoe-buying voices, too, but had no idea it was bernoulli all along!:biggrin:


----------



## Jovan

Alan, welcome! I'll give a quick rundown of what I think.

Great minimal break on the trousers. Good choice of shirt colour and collar type. Love the shoes. The jacket looks a bit tight around the middle so you may want it let out a bit. Undo the top button while you're at it, it'll look more rakish and less '80s Wall Street goon with how high the stance is. Show a bit more shirt cuff (and don't stand so robotically -- that may be part of the problem). I realize this is a matter of preference but... burn the tie. It's calling too much attention to itself. If you want paisley, try a neat pattern of them instead, like this: https://www.cavenaghties.co.uk/ties/CAVSP21_Printed_silk_paisley_tie.html But given the event is Saturday, just try to choose a tie that's interesting enough but doesn't draw too much attention away from your face. The Windsor knot doesn't help there as it takes up nearly all the space between your collar points. Try a four in hand knot and make sure the tie is snug against your collar as well as the dimple being cinched more.

Hope this is of any help.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Agreed on all points. I'll add a thing: is it me, or could these trousers be worn a little higher at your natural waist ?


----------



## RogerP

crocto - really nice - jacket, shirt, trousers and tie all contrast well and compliment each other nicely.

AnthonyFuller - that's a nice rig. Bold pattern in the jacket, but everything else is pretty quite.

Jovan - good on you for such comprehensive feedback, which I endorse in its entirety.

A blurry cell pic of my outfit from earlier today:


----------



## LordSmoke

I tried to get all crusty with an overcoat shot and such, but the results were too poor to post. Heck, I get so flustered with photography, I can't even remember to snug and straighten my tie.

Suit: Jack Victor
Shirt: Daniel Donahue
Tie: Paul Fredrick
PS: Tie Bar
Shoes: AE Harrison


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton and RogerP - Thank you again for the kind words.

Alan, welcome to the forums as Jovan said. I agree with pretty much everything he said, sadly on the tie as well.



Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Agreed on all points. I'll add a thing: is it me, or could these trousers be worn a little higher at your natural waist ?


I believe the picture with the belt buckle showing highlights this. Perhaps it was how he was standing to take the picture.

RogerP - Great ensemble as usual. I really like the tie and PS combo. Not sure if it was intentional, but it appears the secondary darker brown accent color on the tie matches perfectly with your shoes.

LordSmoke - I like the outfit. Simple, yet well fitting. The only thing that seems out of place to me is the pocket square as it appears to be too dark. Many of us (myself included) try to emulate some of the things Crusty does, but I've yet to pull it off.


----------



## LordSmoke

AnthonyFuller said:


> LordSmoke - I like the outfit. Simple, yet well fitting. The only thing that seems out of place to me is the pocket square as it appears to be too dark. Many of us (myself included) try to emulate some of the things Crusty does, but I've yet to pull it off.


Thanks. I agree on the PS. I have only started wearing one for some months now. In keeping with my aversion to anything purely decorative, I have been using a white cotton handkerchief I could offer someone in need. The one pictured is from a small collection I ordered from the tie bar (~$15ea) to try different fabrics and something a little more showy: a navy silk (shown), a white cotton with gold borders, and a burgundy linen floral. I plan on expanding the palette in the future with a bias toward the more functional, yet refined, linen, I think. My wife immediately developed an appreciation for them and has been researching selections for my next batch.


----------



## Blunderact

AE and Levi jeans




Blunderact


----------



## upr_crust

I do hate to disappoint you, but I failed to attend the Whitney Biennial last night, due to the fact that a). the temperatures were below freezing, and b). the line to enter stretched from the museum entrance on Madison between 74th and 75th Sts., up Madison Ave, across 75th St. to Park Ave., down Park Ave. to 74th St., and a bit of it on 74th between Park and Madison. The hipsters obviously have more resistance to cold than I do.

Digging into the archive of suits, I've dug out something not worn for a while. Hope that it meets with some level of approval.


----------



## RogerP

Very sharp crusty. I am deeply envious of your tie collection. And cufflinks. And suits....

Well, you get the idea. Terrific individual items elevated by the way you combine them.

Anthony - thanks - I hadn't noticed the complimentary nature of tie and shoes - happy coincidence.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, I've said several times here that I need to see some communication, however indirect, between tie and PS for me to find the combination pleasing. And today you've proven me utterly, completely wrong. Great look as always.

Lord Smoke, I like the dark PS you showed in, and in fact found your entire look to be just right. Very nice roll on those lapels.


----------



## RogerP

Blunderact - those are terrific shoes, but going forward you should consider a wider fitting for this particular style and last. The facings of an Oxford should not be splayed so widely open. They should come close to closing, though a small quarter inch gap at the top is just fine.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Very sharp crusty. I am deeply envious of your tie collection. And cufflinks. And suits....Well, you get the idea. Terrific individual items elevated by the way you combine them.


Today's tie is a Charvet that I picked up at Bergdorf's on sale several years ago. The cufflinks are from Spain - tourist trinkets, "Toledano work" (damascened iron), bought in Madrid in 1999 for the princely sum of about $11.00, but they complement the tie nicely (the first time I've worn both together). As always, compliments from you are most valued, considering their source.


MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I've said several times here that I need to see some communication, however indirect, between tie and PS for me to find the combination pleasing. And today you've proven me utterly, completely wrong. Great look as always.QUOTE]I have found that, when all else fails in trying coordinate tie to PS, that the color of the PS should complement the shirt. Glad that you liked today's combo.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Interestingly, upr-crust, your ps also draws on the tones of your tie and cufflinks, it seems from the picture, albeit to a subtler degree. Very nicely done, and lovely shoes.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Not a huge fan of my own outfit today. Either the tie or contrast shirt or both.


Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

AnthonyFuller said:


> Not a huge fan of my own outfit today. Either the tie or contrast shirt or both.Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Shirts that dark with contrasting collar & cuffs is not a good look, IMHO - there is something that smacks of low-grade Mafiosi in the look (sorry to say, since you're wearing it today). I love contrast collar & cuffs, but with lighter colored fabrics.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thanks Upr - I will say the lighting is deceiving. The suit is a very light gray sharkskin. In either case, I do appreciate the feedback. 





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Interestingly, upr-crust, your ps also draws on the tones of your tie and cufflinks, it seems from the picture, albeit to a subtler degree. Very nicely done, and lovely shoes.


Thanks. When I tried the PS against the suit/shirt/tie, it just seemed to work - didn't really notice the finer bits of color coordination. The shoes are Crockett & Jones Maltons, and are a joy to wear - very comfortable from the very first wearing.


----------



## FLMike

AnthonyFuller said:


> Thanks Upr - I will say the lighting is deceiving. The suit is a very light gray sharkskin. In either case, I do appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I don't think he made any comments about your suit. He was talking about the garishness of your shirt.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

You are correct, my apologies for the confusion.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Boring man searches for quiet spot to watch Twin Peaks and read.


----------



## Jovan

YRR, that's a winner. I think the sleeve lengths could use some tweaking though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> YRR, that's a winner. I think the sleeve lengths could use some tweaking though.


Thanks. Without a sweater under it, those sleeves are okay, but there's a bit of looseness in the back. () I think it would be a good candidate for a sweater vest, but I don't actually own a heavy sweater vest at the moment.


----------



## RogerP

Very smart, Y-Repp - nicely layered.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Without a sweater under it, those sleeves are okay, but there's a bit of looseness in the back. () I think it would be a good candidate for a sweater vest, but I don't actually own a heavy sweater vest at the moment.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> crocto - really nice - jacket, shirt, trousers and tie all contrast well and compliment each other nicely.
> 
> AnthonyFuller - that's a nice rig. Bold pattern in the jacket, but everything else is pretty quite.
> 
> Jovan - good on you for such comprehensive feedback, which I endorse in its entirety.
> 
> A blurry cell pic of my outfit from earlier today:


Thanks, I do try. Your outfit is nothing short of marvelous. The way you coordinated colours of the tie and suit with the pocket square is a textbook example of how to do it right. Is the shirt herringbone or royal oxford? I assume you used the camera that faces you on the phone, which are typically poor in quality.



LordSmoke said:


> I tried to get all crusty with an overcoat shot and such, but the results were too poor to post. Heck, I get so flustered with photography, I can't even remember to snug and straighten my tie.
> 
> Suit: Jack Victor
> Shirt: Daniel Donahue
> Tie: Paul Fredrick
> PS: Tie Bar
> Shoes: AE Harrison


Unfortunate, I would have liked to see that! It's a good looking outfit nonetheless. The pocket square doesn't bother me that much. Is it black or midnight blue? Besides being more snug around the neck as you noted, the dimple could use some more centring. Try pulling down on the sides of the tie when putting the large blade through the loop.



MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I've said several times here that I need to see some communication, however indirect, between tie and PS for me to find the combination pleasing. And today you've proven me utterly, completely wrong. Great look as always.
> 
> Lord Smoke, I like the dark PS you showed in, and in fact found your entire look to be just right. Very nice roll on those lapels.


Are you sure? I see a light blue ground with gold pattern on it, which picks up colours from the shirt and tie.



crocto said:


> Suit: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


Crocto, much as that shirt isn't my cup of tea, I think you could have pulled it off better with a pocket square in red or blue. It would be a look that says, "Yeah, I'm a dandy, what of it?" Your four in hand knots have gotten better and look far more balanced than the Windsors you previously sported. Nice work.


----------



## Takai

Today I felt Italian, and realized I need some Bit loafers. I do also realize the jacket needs a bit of work in the sleeves, please pardon.

Jacket- Pal Zileri
Shirt- BB
Tie- Zegna
Pants- Zegna
Shoes- AE Sanford
Socks- Bugtachi
Belt- Ferragamo


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Crocto, much as that shirt isn't my cup of tea, I think you could have pulled it off better with a pocket square in red or blue. It would be a look that says, "Yeah, I'm a dandy, what of it?" Your four in hand knots have gotten better and look far more balanced than the Windsors you previously sported. Nice work.


I honestly just forgot to put one in today. I was going to go with a white one but had to rush out the door. As a side note people are digging this shirt. By far the most compliments I've gotten on one.



Takai said:


> Today I felt Italian, and realized I need some Bit loafers. I do also realize the jacket needs a bit of work in the sleeves, please pardon.
> 
> Jacket- Pal Zileri
> Shirt- BB
> Tie- Zegna
> Pants- Zegna
> Shoes- AE Sanford
> Socks- Bugtachi
> Belt- Ferragamo


The pants are too long as well. I must say though: I LOVE those socks!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Takai, I'm afraid the body of the jacket is too long as well. It also appears to be the top half of a suit.

And thanks, RogerP. I was grateful for the layers immediately after I took that picture, when I removed as many of them as I could in order to sit comfortably in a room which was inexplicably heated to about 75 F.


----------



## Takai

@Repp- I was affraid it was a bit long, and it is the top half of a suit, but in the daylight the jacket and pants match almost perfectly in color.

@crocto- I just noticed that they were a touch long this morning unfortunately. I'd been wearing them with thicker shoes and had not noticed it before. Thank you for the compliment on the socks, I quite enjoy them, but alas they are developing some small holes near the embroidery.


----------



## torontobluered

upr_crust said:


> I do hate to disappoint you, but I failed to attend the Whitney Biennial last night, due to the fact that a). the temperatures were below freezing, and b). the line to enter stretched from the museum entrance on Madison between 74th and 75th Sts., up Madison Ave, across 75th St. to Park Ave., down Park Ave. to 74th St., and a bit of it on 74th between Park and Madison. The hipsters obviously have more resistance to cold than I do.
> 
> Digging into the archive of suits, I've dug out something not worn for a while. Hope that it meets with some level of approval.


That is a splendid tie - could you share the details on it?


----------



## upr_crust

torontobluered said:


> That is a splendid tie - could you share the details on it?


The tie is Charvet, from about three or four years ago - glad that you like it.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much Jovan - the shirt is an oxford cloth and yes, front facing low-resolution phone camera.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a white shirt. As I don't generally favor white shirts with more casual attire, I decided to go "the Full Monty" in the direction of formality. Results are rather more severe than is my norm, but hey, everyone needs a little variation in their lives.


----------



## Blunderact

RogerP said:


> Blunderact - those are terrific shoes, but going forward you should consider a wider fitting for this particular style and last. The facings of an Oxford should not be splayed so widely open. They should come close to closing, though a small quarter inch gap at the top is just fine.


Thanks. I appreciate your comments. I hope the gap will get closer after breaking.

How about the type the combination of pants and that shoes?

Blunderact


----------



## RogerP

Blunderact said:


> Thanks. I appreciate your comments. I hope the gap will get closer after breaking.
> 
> How about the type the combination of pants and that shoes?
> 
> Blunderact


Hopefully the gap will close some when the footbed settles and the upper gets more flexed and stretched. I don't think this is an ideal starting point, though. Had I been fitting you with those shoes, I would have suggested a width up. I am not a fitting expert, but I have been fitted by experts and have paid attention.  See the image immediately above your post for an example of good fit over the instep in an oxford.

I think the combo looks just fine, given the lighter shade, and I said the shoes themselves are very nice. I generally choose a blucher or Chukka for casual wear, but an oxford in a lighter shade certainly can work. And I know my good friend Shaver advocates the selection of an oxford for any and all occasions.


----------



## Blunderact

RogerP said:


> Hopefully the gap will close some when the footbed settles and the upper gets more flexed and stretched. I don't think this is an ideal starting point, though. Had I been fitting you with those shoes, I would have suggested a width up. I am not a fitting expert, but I have been fitted by experts and have paid attention.  See the image immediately above your post for an example of good fit over the instep in an oxford.
> 
> I think the combo looks just fine, given the lighter shade, and I said the shoes themselves are very nice. I generally choose a blucher or Chukka for casual wear, but an oxford in a lighter shade certainly can work. And I know my good friend Shaver advocates the selection of an oxford for any and all occasions.


Roger, thank you.

I am in a country where AE is hard to find and if you find displays, the choices are very few. I made the orders from the internet. It was really a hit or miss. I intended to replace the pair and send them all the way back half the world away free of charge but i took the chances the gap could get closer a little after breaking. You are right. Next time, i will get one a little wider.

Blunderact


----------



## RogerP

Yes - just noticed your location - I would probably choose to keep them as well. Web sizing can be hit and miss and you didn't miss by much here. And now you have better info for future purchases.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

My Friday submission, sans tie as I judge science fair projects all day.

Culwell and Sons coat
Zanella pants
AE Park Ave Shoes
Custom PS







Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Boring man searches for quiet spot to watch Twin Peaks and read.


YRR, I've been buried in work and a bit behind on my AA reading, but this is excellent and I had to comment. It has a natural casualness to it that, in part, I think stems from the every item being solid. Also, everything is of the same casual not hard pressed / not wrinkled look which in a quiet way is how an outfit looks good even when you don't know why. Very well done.


----------



## AlanSP

Jovan said:


> Alan, welcome! I'll give a quick rundown of what I think.
> 
> Great minimal break on the trousers. Good choice of shirt colour and collar type. Love the shoes. The jacket looks a bit tight around the middle so you may want it let out a bit. Undo the top button while you're at it, it'll look more rakish and less '80s Wall Street goon with how high the stance is. Show a bit more shirt cuff (and don't stand so robotically -- that may be part of the problem). I realize this is a matter of preference but... burn the tie. It's calling too much attention to itself. If you want paisley, try a neat pattern of them instead, like this: https://www.cavenaghties.co.uk/ties/CAVSP21_Printed_silk_paisley_tie.html But given the event is Saturday, just try to choose a tie that's interesting enough but doesn't draw too much attention away from your face. The Windsor knot doesn't help there as it takes up nearly all the space between your collar points. Try a four in hand knot and make sure the tie is snug against your collar as well as the dimple being cinched more.
> 
> Hope this is of any help.


Thanks for the advice! I'm pretty fond of the tie (I just find the pattern beautiful, albeit gaudy), so maybe no bonfires, but I'll go with something else for Saturday. New and (hopefully) improved version is below. I tried to incorporate your advice and what Anthony Charton said about wearing the pants a bit higher. The knot's a half-windsor (so was the previous one actually) but might still be a bit wide. Thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fading Fast said:


> YRR, I've been buried in work and a bit behind on my AA reading, but this is excellent and I had to comment. It has a natural casualness to it that, in part, I think stems from the every item being solid. Also, everything is of the same casual not hard pressed / not wrinkled look which in a quiet way is how an outfit looks good even when you don't know why. Very well done.


Thank you. I do hope you won't be too disappointed to find out that the shirt is a red-and-black graph check/tattersall. :icon_viking:


----------



## AlanSP

upr_crust, that tie and PS are wonderful (both as individual pieces and the combination).


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I do hope you won't be too disappointed to find out that the shirt is a red-and-black graph check/tattersall. :icon_viking:


Not at all, other than what it says for my monitor. Still - great outfit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fading Fast said:


> Not at all, other than what it says for my monitor. Still - great outfit.


Thank you again. You can trust me, it doesn't say anything about your monitor -- it's a demonstration of why I don't use my webcam much.

Blunderact, I am afraid the tie knot is still too wide.


----------



## Jovan

AlanSP: A noticeable improvement. Tie is quite tasteful. Very nice. I'd still try going with a four in hand knot if possible. May I assume that the half-Windsor is the first knot you learned? That seems to be the case with many young men now and I'm not sure where it stems from. The jacket definitely looks better with the top button unfastened, the lapel can roll down a bit more. Best of luck tomorrow!

upr_crust: You look stunning in a double breasted suit. Seriously. It's on my list of suit styles I must own one of these days.


----------



## AlanSP

Jovan: the first tie knot I learned was a four-in-hand. I started using a half-Windsor as my default knot mainly because I liked the symmetry and nice triangular knot as opposed to the more squareish asymmetric knot I typically get with a four-in-hand. That said, it also depends on the tie and shirt collar in question; both of the ties I've posted are pretty thick, so maybe you're right that four-in-hand would work better.


----------



## upr_crust

AlanSP said:


> upr_crust, that tie and PS are wonderful (both as individual pieces and the combination).


Another Charvet tie, but the PS is one that I've had for more than 30 years.



Jovan said:


> upr_crust: You look stunning in a double breasted suit. Seriously. It's on my list of suit styles I must own one of these days.


Best of luck finding a double-brested suit that suits you (and your budget).


----------



## Jovan

It was our anniversary today, went out to Vintage Four Twenty-Three for dinner. Pretentious name but exquisite food. We had the duck breast and the six ounce filet mignon. Highly recommended for anyone visiting here. (But to those who are easily offended, try to ignore all the patrons in jeans and t-shirts -- only a few yuppies who work downtown and roost there seem to wear coats or ties.)

Black Lapel suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Ledbury tie and socks
Kent Wang pocket square and cuff links
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## LordSmoke

Jovan said:


> ...
> Unfortunate, I would have liked to see that! It's a good looking outfit nonetheless. The pocket square doesn't bother me that much. Is it black or midnight blue? Besides being more snug around the neck as you noted, the dimple could use some more centring. Try pulling down on the sides of the tie when putting the large blade through the loop....


Here ya go...









The coat is LL Bean. Reviews suggested its main problems were too long, too warm, difficult to raise arms (e.g., putting bags in airline overheads). The first two are pluses for me, the latter not much of an issue. Bought for scooter use in FL winter, I can attest it is wind and quite waterproof. Pic is just off the scooter coming home from work. Picked it up for half-price. Something like $150. Very happy.

The scarf is important to me. It was custom-woven for me by the wife, academically accomplished in her own right, of a professor-friend who won the Craaford Prize - a prize designed to compliment the areas covered by the Nobel Prize. It is rather longer than standard to accommodate my height.

The PS and the tie are navy (Tie Bar and Paul Fredrick, respectively). There is some tonal difference, but enhanced, I think, by the response of the material to the flash.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, nice!


----------



## Pentheos

What is scooter use? Some regional slang for a bus?


----------



## RogerP

Very sharp Jovan. Love the tie and the brogued wholecuts. The links are of a style I more associate with black tie. Subtle would still be the way to go, but something with a little more contrast against the cuff would have been my choice.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Jovan, you're one of the forumers who do 'minimalist' best, because you get what matters most- excellent fits, and attention to details.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, nice, you showed how a medium-dark blue tie can go very well with a navy suit. Also love the details like the side-tab trousers and the crispness of your shirt collar.


----------



## LordSmoke

Pentheos said:


> What is scooter use? Some regional slang for a bus?


Honda CN250 Helix - 70mpg, 70mph. I just can't see using a 2 ton SUV just to transport my carcass from one place to another. And that's not to mention university parking, about which I forget until the very rare days I must take a four-wheel vehicle to work. It is fun, too, except when it is raining or very cold or very hot.

Scooter pic <clicky>.


----------



## RogerP

Friday's outfit:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Dandified in the best of ways. Stunning !


----------



## LordSmoke

RogerP does it again! Nice!


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Very sharp Jovan. Love the tie and the brogued wholecuts. The links are of a style I more associate with black tie. Subtle would still be the way to go, but something with a little more contrast against the cuff would have been my choice.


Thank you. Perhaps they are, but I just like the pictures of JFK wearing MOP cufflinks when greeting the crowds. What would you have gone for?



Anthony Charton said:


> Jovan, you're one of the forumers who do 'minimalist' best, because you get what matters most- excellent fits, and attention to details.


Thank you, that's exactly what I go for.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, nice, you showed how a medium-dark blue tie can go very well with a navy suit. Also love the details like the side-tab trousers and the crispness of your shirt collar.


Thanks but it's actually a charcoal suit. For some reason it likes to take on a blue hue on camera. Maybe I need to start colour correcting my pictures.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Thank you. Perhaps they are, but I just like the pictures of JFK wearing MOP cufflinks when greeting the crowds. What would you have gone for?
> 
> .


Probably a simple blue lapis oval.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thank you. Perhaps they are, but I just like the pictures of JFK wearing MOP cufflinks when greeting the crowds. What would you have gone for?
> 
> Thank you, that's exactly what I go for.
> 
> Thanks but it's actually a charcoal suit. For some reason it likes to take on a blue hue on camera. Maybe I need to start colour correcting my pictures.


Or maybe I should upgrade my monitor as technology has improved since the Eisenhower Administration.


----------



## take_five

*upr_crust*, it is mind-boggling how many clothes you have. I wonder where you manage to store it all.  Your style is perfect, just flawless.:thumbs-up: It must be many years of practice and a lot of spent money.


----------



## upr_crust

take_five said:


> *upr_crust*, it is mind-boggling how many clothes you have. I wonder where you manage to store it all.  Your style is perfect, just flawless.:thumbs-up: It must be many years of practice and a lot of spent money.


Thank you. As it is, I should probably "thin the herd" (i.e. edit my wardrobe) a bit, as storage space is at a premium. As for my style, it has taken many years of practice, and some fair amount of money to put together my wardrobe - but it's rather like a visual biography - a summation of who I am (and where I've gone) over the last several years.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Thank you.* As it is, I should probably "thin the herd"* (i.e. edit my wardrobe) a bit, as storage space is at a premium. As for my style, it has taken many years of practice, and some fair amount of money to put together my wardrobe - but it's rather like a visual biography - a summation of who I am (and where I've gone) over the last several years.


Just start chucking stuff out your window. But let me know the time and the location of the window. :cool2:


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> Friday's outfit:


I am slowly turning into a shoe fanatic good Sir! Looking sharp and I love those shoes! It is funny because I didn't care for the monk strap in the beginning but I am starting to really like them.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Just start chucking stuff out your window. But let me know the time and the location of the window. :cool2:


Very droll, Roger. As it is, what's been set aside so far would not be worthy of you, though I did donate three pairs of shoes and a pair of Chelsea boots to a young colleague of mine recently, as he is exactly my shoe size, and in need of better footwear. He was like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## williamson

upr_crust said:


> ...I did donate three pairs of shoes and a pair of Chelsea boots to a young colleague of mine recently, as he is exactly my shoe size, and in need of better footwear. He was like a kid on Christmas morning.


An excellent donation, and even more excellent in that it was so much appreciated!


----------



## GWW

First post in these fora, weeehw!! 

So this was today's outfit for church, I know that the jacket sleeves are too long, but I'm still growing so I decided that I won't alter them (also: they have functional buttons and alteration costs are really high where I live).
What do you think:


----------



## RogerP

immanuelrx - thanks!

crusty - good of you to make that donation and I can well imagine how appreciative your colleague must have been.

GWW - I don't want to be unkind in response to your first post, but sneakers paired with a jacket and tie make me bat$#@! crazy. North of the ankles is much better - though I think the shirt and tie are each to busy to combine with the other. In fact, the more that I look, the more that the tie presents as the problem. Keep everything else the same, but swap the tie for a bronze or medium-brown grenadine and you are good to go.

So long as you jettison the sneakers and limit their wear to occasions where you are actually engaged in a sport of some kind. Consider a nice pair of loafers, chukkas or derbies for smart casual wear.


----------



## GWW

Sorry that my footwear offended you, I'll try to not do it again and instead save some money to get me a nicer pair of shoes (would wingtips work? And the colour? Brown or burgundy maybe?)
I also have a cheap pair of boots, I guess these would have been a better choice? They just don't get shiny and that's why I sometimes wear the sneakers instead.


----------



## Shaver

^ Why do they not 'get shiny'? Unless they are an oiled leather, which they do not appear to be, then any leather can be forced to shine. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore this the other evening, but I had a moment to snap a picture of it. I welcome advice and feedback, as always.










Navy blazer with gold buttons, J. Press shirt and square, thrifted tie, charcoal flannels, and dark brown AE Strands.


----------



## take_five

upr_crust said:


> Thank you. As it is, I should probably "thin the herd" (i.e. edit my wardrobe) a bit, as storage space is at a premium. As for my style, it has taken many years of practice, and some fair amount of money to put together my wardrobe - but it's rather like a visual biography - a summation of who I am (and where I've gone) over the last several years.


The key thing that strikes me the most is fitting. Every thing your wear fits you perfectly well (the length, the width). Is it all tailored or off the rack?


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Probably a simple blue lapis oval.


Very nice cufflinks! I may get a pair similar to that soon as blue is my favourite colour. I'll admit, being the easily influenced person I am, that this photo inspired the purchase of the MOP/silver double sided links. Though Kent Wang no longer sells them as the chain type (which undoubtedly would have been Kennedy's choice in 1960), the solid bar makes them easier to put on than my onyx/silver links which were made the previous way.



Fading Fast said:


> Or maybe I should upgrade my monitor as technology has improved since the Eisenhower Administration.


Nah, it shows that way on mine as well. My monitor is less than three years old.



RogerP said:


> Friday's outfit:


Great once again. Love the way you defy convention and pick up shoe colour in that pocket square. Looks like your double monks could use some tightening on the bottom strap though?



RogerP said:


> Just start chucking stuff out your window. But let me know the time and the location of the window. :cool2:


Seconded...



GWW said:


> First post in these fora, weeehw!!
> 
> So this was today's outfit for church, I know that the jacket sleeves are too long, but I'm still growing so I decided that I won't alter them (also: they have functional buttons and alteration costs are really high where I live).
> What do you think:


Tie and shirt are too busy with that sport coat, try a solid textured tie. As noted, the shoes are wildly out of place with a coat and tie outfit.



GWW said:


> Sorry that my footwear offended you, I'll try to not do it again and instead save some money to get me a nicer pair of shoes (would wingtips work? And the colour? Brown or burgundy maybe?)
> I also have a cheap pair of boots, I guess these would have been a better choice? They just don't get shiny and that's why I sometimes wear the sneakers instead.


Those could actually work for now if they don't have a heavy commando sole. Try applying polish, spraying with a few drops of water, buffing, and then repeating to get the shine up. Search for black cap toe balmorals as your first "real" shoe, similar to these: https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF270_1_40000000001_-1_


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I wore this the other evening, but I had a moment to snap a picture of it. I welcome advice and feedback, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy blazer with gold buttons, J. Press shirt and square, thrifted tie, charcoal flannels, and dark brown AE Strands.


This is awesome. I really need to find some good American OCBDs from my side of the pond. I really like that tie, too.


----------



## take_five

RogerP said:


> Just start chucking stuff out your window. But let me know the time and the location of the window. :cool2:





Jovan said:


> Seconded...


There going to be a line Lol


----------



## GWW

Shaver - They probably are oiled leather, as exactly nothing happened when I tried to polish them, how can I identify if they are oiled leather or not?

Jovan - Thanks for the feedback, the boot's soles are relatively dressy for rubber soles, so I'll use these and leave the others for fridays. As for your shoe suggestion, I don't think plain black captoes are the right thing for me as I mostly wear SCs without tie (I'm already the dandiest dandy at my school and Church is pretty much the only occasion I get to wear a tie to  ), I'd probably be better off with a quarter- or even semibrogue.

YRR - Seems to be a nice outfit from what I can see, even though I'm not very fond of button down collars and tie knots that look like that (looks like it's not even a tiny bit triangular). I'd also like more coordination between PS and tie, but I can relate to you if your wardrobe doesn't allow for it.


----------



## upr_crust

williamson said:


> An excellent donation, and even more excellent in that it was so much appreciated!





RogerP said:


> crusty - good of you to make that donation and I can well imagine how appreciative your colleague must have been.


The colleague in question is all of 25 years old, but he already has a developed taste for better clothes, hence his appreciation of the gifts.



take_five said:


> The key thing that strikes me the most is fitting. Every thing your wear fits you perfectly well (the length, the width). Is it all tailored or off the rack?


Most all of my suits are off the rack - I've only had three suits made for me in my life, all at Brooks Bros. near my office (lower Manhattan). Happily, I'm a very average-sized person, and can find things RTW that suit me well enough.



take_five said:


> There going to be a line Lol


My doormen refuse to referee the melee were I to start tossing the cast-off portions of my wardrobe out my windows. For the personal safety of all, I will simply donate the leavings to the local charity shop. .


----------



## Shaver

GWW said:


> Shaver - They probably are oiled leather, as exactly nothing happened when I tried to polish them, how can I identify if they are oiled leather or not?
> 
> Jovan - Thanks for the feedback, the boot's soles are relatively dressy for rubber soles, so I'll use these and leave the others for fridays. As for your shoe suggestion, I don't think plain black captoes are the right thing for me as I mostly wear SCs without tie (I'm already the dandiest dandy at my school and Church is pretty much the only occasion I get to wear a tie to  ), I'd probably be better off with a quarter- or even semibrogue.
> 
> YRR - Seems to be a nice outfit from what I can see, even though I'm not very fond of button down collars and tie knots that look like that (looks like it's not even a tiny bit triangular). I'd also like more coordination between PS and tie, but I can relate to you if your wardrobe doesn't allow for it.


Oiled leather could be most easily identified by pushing the leather from inside the boot, if it is oiled then the surface will 'swim' slightly. However subsequent to the larger pic you have uploaded, in honesty, these just look like boots in desperate need of some attention. Wax, polish, repeat - until you begin to see some results, then wax, polish, repeat some more.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - very observant as always. I almost always seek to compliment shirt and tie with my PS, but every now and again I break out and tie it in with the shoes - particularly if the shoes are quite distinctive.

The monks are still being broken in - just their second wearing in this pic (blame the brutal winter - I'm wearing shoes to the office maybe once a week on average). Once the footbed settles and the sole is well flexed I'll likely be able to comfortably go one more notch on both straps. Right now, it would be a touch too tight over my high-ish insteps.

Y-Repp - you're consistently nailing it - very nice indeed.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello again. Worn in a cold day


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> This is awesome. I really need to find some good American OCBDs from my side of the pond. I really like that tie, too.


Thank you. I have to admit, I preferred the roll of the Lewin BD collar you posted to the way this one lays.



GWW said:


> YRR - Seems to be a nice outfit from what I can see, even though I'm not very fond of button down collars and tie knots that look like that (looks like it's not even a tiny bit triangular). I'd also like more coordination between PS and tie, but I can relate to you if your wardrobe doesn't allow for it.


Thanks. We'll agree to disagree on the collar, and on the tie knot (I don't like the overly symmetrical windsor family). It's less an issue of wardrobe than one of time.



RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - you're consistently nailing it - very nice indeed.


Thank you. That means a lot coming from somebody whose picture (or rather, copious and well-shot archive of pictures) is in the dictionary under "consistently nailing it."


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I have to admit, I preferred the roll of the Lewin BD collar you posted to the way this one lays.


I have to say, that roll surprised me. I now keep looking for Lewin BDs on ebay, but they're _very_ rare, especially in my size. If there's one thing this forum has taught me, it's the value of a good roll. (I kid, but seriously- Brits could learn a thing or two from the New World.)


----------



## upr_crust

The Monday morning after the "spring forward" for DST - always a sleepy moment . . .


----------



## Flanderian

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello again. Worn in a cold day


Very nice, and classic! :thumbs-up:

Hats suit you well.

I'd ask only for a different shirt, perhaps a solid, or a classic Bengal stripe.


----------



## RogerP

A little crocto shirt action today.


----------



## tigerpac

Killing it Roger, nice.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> A little crocto shirt action today.


Very nice. I like the tie with it as well. Just one thing: if you're going to take stuff out of my closet please put it back, thank you!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> Very nice. I like the tie with it as well. Just one thing: if you're going to take stuff out of my closet please put it back, thank you!


Ehh, from Roger, I'd accept a trade.


----------



## prospero1b

Love the windowpane check


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ehh, from Roger, I'd accept a trade.


In particular, I'd ask for either today's suit or any of his shoes.


----------



## StylePurgatory

From Friday:


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.


----------



## tigerpac

I wanna like those hats but I just can't see it working for me... yet anyway

Nice work on the 3-piece suits guys


----------



## StylePurgatory

tigerpac said:


> I wanna like those hats but I just can't see it working for me... yet anyway
> 
> Nice work on the 3-piece suits guys


I had quite the time picking out my first hat. I got it close to 10 years ago, now. What I realized was, as with everything else, you have to look for what suits you, and your body (and your face, in the case of hats) much more than what you think looks good on other people. Stingy brim fedoras were the trend when I bought my first hat. I have a fairly small frame, and thought that a small brim was going to suit me, but they just weren't working on me when I tried them on. Then, I happened to try on a cowboy hat, just for fun. It looked great, so I realized a wider brim was probably better, and got a more traditionally shaped Fedora. I still wear it all the time, though it's in need of some work these days:


----------



## tigerpac

Hmm yeah I'll have to spend a little more time trying on some different styles. You're making it happen right there, well done.


----------



## StylePurgatory

I do my best, but I wish I had the selection of hats Crusty does. How many do you have, Crusty? I think I've seen at least three different Fedoras on you, plus a Homburg, and a flat cap.


----------



## Reuben

What I wore to meet with Mr. Skinner today. Brooks shirt, Adrian Jules suit, Chipp slubby silk tie in navy, silver, beige, and light blue and chocolate suede church captoe balmorals.




























And the suiting and lining we decided on:


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> I do my best, but I wish I had the selection of hats Crusty does. How many do you have, Crusty? I think I've seen at least three different Fedoras on you, plus a Homburg, and a flat cap.


Off the top of my head (pun intended, after the fact), I have some five fedoras (two grey, one each in navy, brown, and forest green), the black Homburg, several flat caps (you've probably only seen the tan and/or the navy cashmere ones), and some straw hats for the summer. Oh, and that Russian-style black shearling and suede Sacher torte that I wear when it's bitterly cold outside.


----------



## tigerpac

I wanna play too! Pardon the crappy bathroom cell pic

vintage harris tweed, ct shirt, valentino tie, thomas pink pocket square, epaulet


----------



## Blunderact

upr_crust said:


> The Monday morning after the "spring forward" for DST - always a sleepy moment . . .


Impressive collections!

Blunderact


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Off the top of my head (pun intended, after the fact), I have some five fedoras (two grey, one each in navy, brown, and forest green), the black Homburg, several flat caps (you've probably only seen the tan and/or the navy cashmere ones), and some straw hats for the summer. Oh, and that Russian-style black shearling and suede Sacher torte that I wear when it's bitterly cold outside.


I'll still claim coolest hat collection, by virtue of capping it off (pun certainly intended) with my silk plush topper. But, outside White Tie, and Morning Dress, you definitely win.


----------



## Jovan

SP, nice look. Sleeves look a tad long though?

First day on the job, didn't have much time to snap pictures.

Jos. A. Bank (old) sack suit
Ledbury shirt and grey ribbed Merino socks (not pictured)
Brooks Brothers tie
Black pebbled leather belt (not pictured)
Allen Edmonds black Park Avenue (not pictured)

https://imageshack.com/i/n6gqu9j


----------



## StylePurgatory

I'm not sure if my jacket sleeves are long (knowing that store, it is possible they simply shortened them to the wrong length) or if my shirt sleeves are too baggy, and getting caught up in the jacket.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, wonderful double-monks. Patinated shoes are the best. Details, please? I need to try Carmina. I mean, I must soon! However, the patinated shoes by Septieme Largeur are 200 Euros less and you can customize it to your heart content...Damn those choices. And about hearing voices on buying shoes: We (me and upr) went shopping in NYC, a lot of fun -his company is as entertaining as the way he dresses, so you can imagine. I ended up voicing my strong opinion on one of his purchases at Paul Stuart. He got wonderful shoes and I got the fame as the guy who is always telling him to buy more shoes. I will take it. A shame he could not reciprocate, as the shoes I tried at Paul Stuart were not that good looking.

Saturday is new suit day. 3 new bespoke suits! Yay China! Meanwhile:


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> I'll still claim coolest hat collection, by virtue of capping it off (pun certainly intended) with my silk plush topper. But, outside White Tie, and Morning Dress, you definitely win.


I am a couple of decades your senior, SP - you have plenty of time to catch up to me.

Oh, Jovan, BTW - best of luck with the new job.



bernoulli said:


> RogerP, wonderful double-monks. Patinated shoes are the best. Details, please? I need to try Carmina. I mean, I must soon! However, the patinated shoes by Septieme Largeur are 200 Euros less and you can customize it to your heart content...Damn those choices. And about hearing voices on buying shoes: We (me and upr) went shopping in NYC, a lot of fun -his company is as entertaining as the way he dresses, so you can imagine. I ended up voicing my strong opinion on one of his purchases at Paul Stuart. He got wonderful shoes and I got the fame as the guy who is always telling him to buy more shoes. I will take it. A shame he could not reciprocate, as the shoes I tried at Paul Stuart were not that good looking.
> 
> Saturday is new suit day. 3 new bespoke suits! Yay China!


We all look forward to seeing your newest purchases, Bernoulli - you have the advantage of traveling to China with some regularity, making bespoke tailoring a more affordable option. As for blaming you for making me buy shoes, I could equally "blame" you for causing me to breathe - I shop, therefore I am. I look forward to the occasion when we might do it all over again, whether it be New York, or Paris (we must go back to Septieme Largeur - after scoping out Carmina in the Avenue de l'Opera - comparison shopping at its finest!) .

Meanwhile, a milder day in NYC - a lighter topcoat, a lighter weight suit. The evening will be spent at the Metropolitan Museum - members' preview for the Carpeaux show.


----------



## tigerpac

Lovely as always! What's that watch?!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, great first-day-on-the-job outfit - it looks spot on. Best of luck in the new job.

UPR, great overcoat (I think it is the one you just picked up on your recent trip, if memory serves) and it sits over (tee-hee) a fantastic outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

tigerpac said:


> Lovely as always! What's that watch?!


The watch is a gold Tiffany watch, made especially for its corporate awards program. It was my late husband's given in honor of 25 years of service to his employer (a major stock brokerage house).


Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, great first-day-on-the-job outfit - it looks spot on. Best of luck in the new job.UPR, great overcoat (I think it is the one you just picked up on your recent trip, if memory serves) and it sits over (tee-hee) a fantastic outfit.


Actually, today's topcoat is from Brooks Bros. - the navy double breasted Chesterfield is from Turnbull & Asser -that's the one you're remembering.


----------



## tigerpac

Very nice!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx


----------



## tigerpac

Liking the color combo crocto - throw in a pocket square for a little flair and you're perfect imo!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The watch is a gold Tiffany watch, made especially for its corporate awards program. It was my late husband's given in honor of 25 years of service to his employer (a major stock brokerage house). Actually, today's topcoat is from Brooks Bros. - the navy double breasted Chesterfield is from Turnbull & Asser -that's the one you're remembering.


I stand corrected - I cannot keep all your awesome clothes straight in my head. I did think of you the other day when the new Paul Stuart catalogue arrived (along with the Phineas Cole supplement) - there are many, many Upr Crust items in there. I particularly liked the linen, silk, wool, olive herringbone sport coat with the ticket pocket, but I saw several suits with your name on them.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - that's a smart look for day one - best of luck!



bernoulli said:


> RogerP, wonderful double-monks. Patinated shoes are the best. Details, please? I need to try Carmina. I mean, I must soon! However, the patinated shoes by Septieme Largeur are 200 Euros less and you can customize it to your heart content...Damn those choices. And about hearing voices on buying shoes: We (me and upr) went shopping in NYC, a lot of fun -his company is as entertaining as the way he dresses, so you can imagine. I ended up voicing my strong opinion on one of his purchases at Paul Stuart. He got wonderful shoes and I got the fame as the guy who is always telling him to buy more shoes. I will take it. A shame he could not reciprocate, as the shoes I tried at Paul Stuart were not that good looking.
> 
> Saturday is new suit day. 3 new bespoke suits! Yay China! Meanwhile:


Bernoulli - looking sharp - and congrats on the new suits. Wow - three bespoke on one shot - that's a serious shot in the arm for any wardrobe.

Thanks for the comments on the double monks - I figured these would appeal to you. They are Edward Green Westminsters purchased from Skoaktiebolaget on a "last pair" sale. They left the Northhampton factory in EG's "Maple" colour - a flat, pale beige:

The purchase was based on the shoes being the subject of a custom patina project by Alexander Nurulaeff of www.dandyshoecare.it who confirmed pre-purchase that they would be suitable for the type of transformation I had in mind. The good people at Skoak worked directly with him on my behalf, and shipped the completed shoes to me once they received them back from Italy.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Upr looks great as always and I'm really loving Roger's Patina. Never was a monk strap guy but those shoes have me thinking outside my normal comfort zone. 

Today in Portland is a day of uncertainty. Mainly because I received a new shirt which I like, but don't think it works with any of my coats or ties.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyFuller

For reference (hit post too soon) here is a closeup of the pattern on the shirt and the coat I thought might work.

Second guessing I'm thinking a grey suit may look better with the shirt, if a tie is meant to go along with it at all.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Public Savant

upr_crust said:


> Off the top of my head (pun intended, after the fact), I have some five fedoras (two grey, one each in navy, brown, and forest green), the black Homburg, several flat caps (you've probably only seen the tan and/or the navy cashmere ones), and some straw hats for the summer. Oh, and that Russian-style black shearling and suede Sacher torte that I wear when it's bitterly cold outside.


I'm a newbie but I can't believe there isn't a separate thread for hats ... or is there?


----------



## Reuben

Public Savant said:


> I'm a newbie but I can't believe there isn't a separate thread for hats ... or is there?


There's a whole separate forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justonemore

Sorry the photos aren't that great. I'll figure it out one of these days.

Suit: Canali (nailhead)

Shirt: Jacques Britt (dark plue gingham)

Tie: Lanvin (splash pattern)

Belt: BB cordovan

Shoes: Santoni FAM double monk in med Brown (any thoughts as to if this outfit would work with midnight monks?).

https://imageshack.com/i/5b2m4xj

https://imageshack.com/i/5ndztij

https://imageshack.com/i/0wp43zj

https://imageshack.com/i/mhnfnvj

https://imageshack.com/i/jv20110819173402j

Amy thoughts if these would work as well?

https://imageshack.com/i/f1vsocj

https://imageshack.com/i/05ohpyj


----------



## RogerP

Lookin' good my man - and cool shoes. I think the midnight monks might be a bit too close in shade to the trousers - I like a bit more contrast.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks for the feedback and well wishes, guys. 

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
Tie whose origin will surely get me excommunicated from here
Socks the same
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Very nice Jovan - like the shirt/tie/suit coordination

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, though I think my tie selection was perhaps a bit dour in hindsight.


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> Lookin' good my man - and cool shoes. I think the midnight monks might be a bit too close in shade to the trousers - I like a bit more contrast.


Thanks for the heads up RogerP. Although I haven't perfected my photos, I made an effort to post them as per your request. I'm afraid to say that my outfits seem rather basic compared to our friends that can mix & match materials, colors, patterns, accessories, etc. all in one go.

I too had thought that midnight was a little too close to work. On the other hand I was worried that the pine contrasted too much (hence going with the darker double monks). Do you think the lighter color would have worked? I'm not overly used to lighter colored shoes and tend to error on the side of caution when deciding to wear them.


----------



## RogerP

justonemore said:


> Thanks for the heads up RogerP. Although I haven't perfected my photos, I made an effort to post them as per your request. I'm afraid to say that my outfits seem rather basic compared to our friends that can mix & match materials, colors, patterns, accessories, etc. all in one go.
> 
> I too had thought that midnight was a little too close to work. On the other hand I was worried that the pine contrasted too much (hence going with the darker double monks). Do you think the lighter color would have worked? I'm not overly used to lighter colored shoes and tend to error on the side of caution when deciding to wear them.


I think the darker double monks were the best choice of the three, and an excellent choice on their own merits.

I've never quite warmed to the look of lighter shoes with darker trousers in the context of a business suit - and the greater the disparity, the colder I get on the concept. In my neck of the woods, very light tan dress shoes with dark navy suits has been in vogue for a little while. And it hasn't grown on me in that time.

Now, with all that said your shoes and trousers aren't at the extremes of light and dark, respectively, so I think the choice _could_ work here. It just wouldn't be my first choice. And I don't mind that kind of pairing with a sport coat.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - 'dour' might be overly harsh - but either the addition of a pocket square or the selection of a tie with more contrast would serve to lighten the mood.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I like that tie with that shirt - kinda right out of "Dressing the Man" the way you have the same square pattern - the mini squares of the shirt and the larger squares of the tie - but being of different scale, they look great together. And that shirt collar is very crisp (no sagging overall and the points don't bend in the least). That is a seemingly small detail that has a big impact and is one of those things that makes an outfit look really good even if you don't consciously think about it.


----------



## upr_crust

Rain predicted for NYC later today.


----------



## RogerP

Very nice crusty. That shirt and tie combo holds the promise of spring.

My outfit from yesterday:





Not the best pic to show colour, but I had given my well-worn pair of navy shell wholecuts a buff and polish:


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, RogerP, and you look quite spiffy today yourself (not to mention an excellent job on the navy wholecuts!).


----------



## drlivingston

I second Roger's sentiment. That combo cheers me up even on a cloudy day. The addition of that vibrant blue scarf just added a special touch to the overall look. Well done.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP: Very classic look. A nice understated elegance. And, as always, incredible shoes.

UPR: love the spring color blast. Great dimple on the tie. I noticed you have left the label on the scarf, which I always do 'cause it seems what everyone does and it normally has care instructions. That said, is there a camp or line of thinking that says it should be removed?


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: David Donahue
Tie: 1901 (Nordstrom house brand)
Links: Burberry
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## abefroeman

The iGent special. 
Kent wang suit
Sam hober tie
Geneva shirt
Vass shoes
No PS


----------



## FLMike

Jovan, if you don't mind me asking, in what line of work did you find a job in NM requiring suit & tie. So rare in any locale these days...in NM, I'd think it would be darn near non-existent.


----------



## Takai

https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Windwalker-Wind/media/IMAG0750_zps8059f4bd.jpg.html
 https://smg.photobucket.com/user/Windwalker-Wind/media/IMAG0752_zps00c30d87.jpg.html


Came home last night from working late and slept for nearly 12 hours, so I didnt particularly have time to play with my outfit and it came out very... Eurocentric in an odd way. I do apologize about the suit, it needs a bit of work, but it was 38 this morning, and I needed a nice warm suit.

Suit- YSL
Shirt- Zegna
Tie- Drakes for BB
Shoes- Prada
Socks- Etro
Cufflinks- Swank
Belt- Coach
Watch- Junghans


----------



## FLMike

Man, where is Trip when you need him.....


----------



## Jovan

RogerP said:


> Jovan - 'dour' might be overly harsh - but either the addition of a pocket square or the selection of a tie with more contrast would serve to lighten the mood.


Probably, yes. But considering the other men in my department don't wear pocket squares -- or hardly ever their jackets -- I'm trying not to push the envelope too much. Maybe after some more experience.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I like that tie with that shirt - kinda right out of "Dressing the Man" the way you have the same square pattern - the mini squares of the shirt and the larger squares of the tie - but being of different scale, they look great together. And that shirt collar is very crisp (no sagging overall and the points don't bend in the least). That is a seemingly small detail that has a big impact and is one of those things that makes an outfit look really good even if you don't consciously think about it.


I don't recall which picture you're referring to, could you show me? Thank you for the compliment. Ledbury's interlining is pretty good quality IIRC. Cheaper fusing often does curl inward no matter how much you iron it.



FLCracka said:


> Jovan, if you don't mind me asking, in what line of work did you find a job in NM requiring suit & tie. So rare in any locale these days...in NM, I'd think it would be darn near non-existent.


Hotel industry. Technically business casual is required, but others in our office wear suits.



FLCracka said:


> Man, where is Trip when you need him.....


Oh, so we're not enough for you? :biggrin:


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, consistently excellent. Another example of a shirt pattern I have scorned in the past but now may consider because I have seen it used to great effect. As always, a pleasure to learn from the master.

RogerP, wow! I asked for details and you came through with much more information than I asked for. Thanks a bunch. Beautiful pair of shoes, and the patina effect is great. All in all you got a great deal. And made me come back to ordering something from Septieme Largeur, which does something similar - you choose a last and style and the kind of patina. All in all less expensive than Carmina and you get to customize whatever you want. Also, your last post is another wonderful example of the perfect shade of blue in a tie to match a grey suit. Awesome.

Jovan, your style is what it is. I don`t see any issues with the tie you have chosen given you like a straightforward style. You look professional. My question, are you comfortable with the padding on that suit? From the angle of the pic it seems to be sticking out a bit, but it may be just the angle and nothing else.


----------



## Fading Fast

_
Originally Posted by *Fading Fast* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1523862#post1523862
Jovan, I like that tie with that shirt - kinda right out of "Dressing the Man" the way you have the same square pattern - the mini squares of the shirt and the larger squares of the tie - but being of different scale, they look great together. And that shirt collar is very crisp (no sagging overall and the points don't bend in the least). That is a seemingly small detail that has a big impact and is one of those things that makes an outfit look really good even if you don't consciously think about it.

_

I don't recall which picture you're referring to, could you show me? Thank you for the compliment. Ledbury's interlining is pretty good quality IIRC. Cheaper fusing often does curl inward no matter how much you iron it.

Jovan, hi, it's post #27541 in this thread.


----------



## upr_crust

The wind is howling outside this morning - winter has re-asserted itself for the day here in NYC.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, consistently excellent. Another example of a shirt pattern I have scorned in the past but now may consider because I have seen it used to great effect. As always, a pleasure to learn from the master..


Thanks, Bernoulli. The shirt was a "crime of opportunity" - a sale item at Harvie & Hudson, and it's not the easiest shirt for which to pick a tie - trust me on this.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the tie, frog cufflinks and those insane boots are the stars today of another outstanding outfit. Are the boots Paul Stuart (the toe box doesn't look narrow enough, but maybe an older model)?


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> The wind is howling outside this morning - winter has re-asserted itself for the day here in NYC.


Love the topcoat, the links and the boots! Let us know how your do keeping you hat on today. The winds are brutal today in NJ so I can only imagine how the winds gusts are like in downtown NYC!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the tie, frog cufflinks and those insane boots are the stars today of another outstanding outfit. Are the boots Paul Stuart (the toe box doesn't look narrow enough, but maybe an older model)?


Today's tie is Charvet, the cufflinks are from the Met Museum, and the boots, as you surmised, are from Paul Stuart - bought on sale a couple of seasons ago.


AbleRiot said:


> Love the topcoat, the links and the boots! Let us know how your do keeping you hat on today. The winds are brutal today in NJ so I can only imagine how the winds gusts are like in downtown NYC!


Thank you for the kind comments, and yes, keeping my hat on was, at points, something of a challenge, though today's hat fits me quite well - it never felt as if it were attempting to take flight of its own accord - so far.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## AnthonyFuller

An uneventful day. I'm not a huge fan of either navy blue blazers or khaki colored pants (years of private school will do this) but wanted to try a bit of orange out. Some close up shots of my tie and PS as well. I'm saving for a nicer blazer and will tailor that one when acquired, which is the reason for the poor fit here.

Shirt and tie - Brooks Brothers
Pants - Zanella
Shoes - AE Merlot Park Ave
PS - custom
Coat - Pronto Uomo






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Takai said:


> Came home last night from working late and slept for nearly 12 hours, so I didnt particularly have time to play with my outfit and it came out very... Eurocentric in an odd way. I do apologize about the suit, it needs a bit of work, but it was 38 this morning, and I needed a nice warm suit.
> 
> Suit- YSL
> Shirt- Zegna
> Tie- Drakes for BB
> Shoes- Prada
> Socks- Etro
> Cufflinks- Swank
> Belt- Coach
> Watch- Junghans


I know how that feels. For what it's worth in your sleepy state I'll suggest the following: pants are too long, jacket sleeves are too long, shirt sleeves are too short, and those shoes have seen much better days.

I do, however, like the color of the tie with the suit.


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Jovan, your style is what it is. I don`t see any issues with the tie you have chosen given you like a straightforward style. You look professional. My question, are you comfortable with the padding on that suit? From the angle of the pic it seems to be sticking out a bit, but it may be just the angle and nothing else.


Thanks. It's the fact that my arms aren't hanging straight. The shoulders are a hair wider than I prefer, but perfectly workable. Here's a normal, more ideal fit pic from the other day.





Fading Fast said:


> _
> Originally Posted by *Fading Fast* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1523862#post1523862
> Jovan, I like that tie with that shirt - kinda right out of "Dressing the Man" the way you have the same square pattern - the mini squares of the shirt and the larger squares of the tie - but being of different scale, they look great together. And that shirt collar is very crisp (no sagging overall and the points don't bend in the least). That is a seemingly small detail that has a big impact and is one of those things that makes an outfit look really good even if you don't consciously think about it.
> 
> _
> 
> I don't recall which picture you're referring to, could you show me? Thank you for the compliment. Ledbury's interlining is pretty good quality IIRC. Cheaper fusing often does curl inward no matter how much you iron it.
> 
> Jovan, hi, it's post #27541 in this thread.


No no, I mean which picture from "Dressing the Man"?


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday: Not incredibly fond of this BB non-iron's collar roll with a tie. May just save it as a casual shirt.







Today, the challenge: Taking a spin on the stereotypical hotel employee/security guard look. Result = too much blue, tie too narrow for lapels.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I for one find this roll satisfying. As I've said before, you _nail_ understated. I'd just really like to see a linen ps in that breast pocket, but I suppose it's already used by your badge.

Edit- didn't see the first photo before posting, I was speaking of the striped OCBD. Anyway, in this instance, blue on blue on blue works, though I could see a forest green, wine, or black knit working, too.

AnthonyFuller: I like the shoes, and again, there's definite progress exhibited in your latest outfits. If I may, though, and I apologise in advance for being forward- this ps needs to go away, in my very humble opinion-very, very far.


----------



## Roycru

As there don't seem to be many posts in this thread of people sitting on "art", here's one......

Out in the midday sun (it was nearly 90 today) sitting on the "art" that replaced the fountain that used to be there, wearing a PRL blue blazer, Brooks Brothers shirt, J Press tie, Gucci pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, RL Rugby socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards....


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website today is "classico con sprezzatura" - i.e. to imitate the severe elegance of an Italian industrialist (think Gianni Agnelli, et al.) Now, attempting to fit my personal style into that mold is, in architectural terms, asking the old Paris Opera to become the Seagrams Building. Ah, well. Here's my attempt at stylish severity, in any case. Note, also, that it's still freezing cold in NYC, hence the camel's hair overcoat.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


>


All I can think about is "Don" Crusty walking down Mulberry St down Little Italy picking fruits on the stands a la Don Fanucci in "The Godfather II". Nonetheless, sharp looking scarf on our Winter turning into Spring kind of day.


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> All I can think about is "Don" Crusty walking down Mulberry St down Little Italy picking fruits on the stands a la Don Fanucci in "The Godfather II". Nonetheless, sharp looking scarf on our Winter turning into Spring kind of day.


I knew that, aiming for Gianni Agnelli, that I'd end up as John Gotti.


----------



## Shaver

Roycru said:


> As there don't seem to be many posts in this thread of people sitting on "art", here's one......
> 
> Out in the midday sun (it was nearly 90 today) sitting on the "art" that replaced the fountain that used to be there, wearing a PRL blue blazer, Brooks Brothers shirt, J Press tie, Gucci pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, RL Rugby socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards....


You make your style appear simply effortless. I always enjoy your submissions Roycru.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton - no apologies needed. As I am still developing my personal style (which will take years) there will be hits and misses, so the feedback is appreciated.

Today is a rainy day in Portland, as usual. I don't have the ability like Upr to emulate an Italian industrialist, yet I imagine if I did my name would be H.E. Pennypacker. I'm sure I've blasphemed them all with my Zegna coat and tie, Zanella pants, Brooks Brothers shirt, and AE McAllisters.

My only goal today was to wear my Zegna blazer, as it was the first "designer" one I purchased and I haven't worn it in quite some time. The patterns all together seem overwhelming but (at least to my eye) were not noticeable unless one looks for them. The pants are admittedly about an inch too long but (referencing a recent thread) are worn around 1/4 inch below my navel to capture the natural waist as best I can. 

Your comments and suggestions, as always, are welcome.







Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapper Chap

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb214/fogeyunlimited/DSCF9036_zpsd1584f3e.jpg


----------



## Anthony Charton

Dapper Chap said:


> https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb214/fogeyunlimited/DSCF9036_zpsd1584f3e.jpg


Hah ! Fantastic first contribution on this thread.


----------



## Fading Fast

_
Originally Posted by *Fading Fast* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1523862#post1523862
Jovan, I like that tie with that shirt - kinda right out of "Dressing the Man" the way you have the same square pattern - the mini squares of the shirt and the larger squares of the tie - but being of different scale, they look great together. And that shirtcollar is very crisp (no sagging overall and the points don't bend in the least). That is a seemingly small detail that has a big impact and is one of those things that makes an outfit look really good even if you don't consciously think about it.

_

I don't recall which picture you're referring to, could you show me? Thank you for the compliment. Ledbury's interlining is pretty good quality IIRC. Cheaper fusing often does curl inward no matter how much you iron it.

Jovan, hi, I was referring to the explanation in "Dressing the Man" about how when mixing similar patterns they should be of different scale - I didn't have a particular picture in mind, just the the advice (he should use your example as his picture in the next edition).

Roycru - ditto to Shaver's comments.


----------



## RogerP

Some excellent fits gentlemen. Roycru - you've got style and flair my man.

Casual Friday today:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan,

I don't have an issue with the knit tie's width relative to those lapels, but the shade of navy is not right. It's neither close enough to the jacket nor different enough to it.

Also, you _really_ shouldn't wear argyle socks with a suit.

AnthonyFuller,

I think you should look backwards, and make things a little more classical.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ I for one find this roll satisfying. As I've said before, you _nail_ understated. I'd just really like to see a linen ps in that breast pocket, but I suppose it's already used by your badge.
> 
> Edit- didn't see the first photo before posting, I was speaking of the striped OCBD. Anyway, in this instance, blue on blue on blue works, though I could see a forest green, wine, or black knit working, too.
> 
> AnthonyFuller: I like the shoes, and again, there's definite progress exhibited in your latest outfits. If I may, though, and I apologise in advance for being forward- this ps needs to go away, in my very humble opinion-very, very far.


Thank you Anthony for the comments. It's not an issue of the badge, it's of looking too affected compared to others in my department. I think, no offence to them, I'm already pushing it as is by paying as much attention to fit and coordination as I do. Going to wait until there's a wedding we need to staff before I even consider using a pocket square at work.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, hi, I was referring to the explanation in "Dressing the Man" about how when mixing similar patterns they should be of different scale - I didn't have a particular picture in mind, just the the advice (he should use your example as his picture in the next edition).
> 
> Roycru - ditto to Shaver's comments.


FF, I appreciate the compliment but that picture is nowhere near professional enough to be used for a print book! Glad you like it though, since in my sartorial-neurosis I thought the squares might be too similar in scale to the gingham check.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan,
> 
> I don't have an issue with the knit tie's width relative to those lapels, but the shade of navy is not right. It's neither close enough to the jacket nor different enough to it.
> 
> Also, you _really_ shouldn't wear argyle socks with a suit.
> 
> AnthonyFuller,
> 
> I think you should look backwards, and make things a little more classical.


I didn't articulate it, but that was another one of my problems.

As for argyles with a suit, live a little bit! They're fun and can pick up a few colours from the outfit.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> AnthonyFuller,
> 
> I think you should look backwards, and make things a little more classical.


Apologies, but could you clarify a bit more?


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Roycru said:


> As there don't seem to be many posts in this thread of people sitting on "art", here's one......
> 
> Out in the midday sun (it was nearly 90 today) sitting on the "art" that replaced the fountain that used to be there, wearing a PRL blue blazer, Brooks Brothers shirt, J Press tie, Gucci pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, RL Rugby socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards....


That Blazer is everything a blazer should be. It fits well. It has a lapel that isn't to small and not to large, and the buttons are perfect.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, really like the buttons on the shirt. Love the shoes as well, but that goes without saying. Nice seeing more posters recently. Kudos to everybody (even those I think don't have great fits or combos, it all comes along eventually). Getting a new shebang of new clothes. Not na overall but hopefully na addition that is gonna last me years.

New suit, shirt and tie. Same old PS because I only brought 2 to Shanghai.



Getting the suit, mid blue, lovely colour.



And here is an oversaturated pic of the whole shebang. First one is a Zegna Traveller Suit fabric, subtle pattern (note the cuff on the jacket sleeve). Second is a 3-piece with DB vest, and the ones in the middle SCs...


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - love that shade of blue! And that group shot is most enticing - I look forward to seeing this instant wardrobe in play. I dig the colorful linings.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AnthonyFuller said:


> Apologies, but could you clarify a bit more?


No need to apologize. If you look back to older clothes, you'll see that there was often a lot more texture than today's clothing. A theme I see running through the combinations you post is that you're almost always wearing a _lot_ of patterns, with relatively smooth/shiny textures, but aiming for an effect which is basically casual (sportcoats rather than suits). Those are difficult elements to reconcile with each other.

It's tough to make pattern differences your primary point of contrast. If you look at older examples, or even at people who dress well in a _very_ traditional manner (Will Boehlke and the Churchwell brothers are great examples), you'll see that they wear a number of patterned elements, but that they're generally working more with texture and color to create contrast.

Texture is a key element to another point where your combinations differ from older styles -- you tend to wear a lot of smooth cloth -- poplin shirts, glossy silk jacquard ties, worsted trousers and jackets. Typically, those are the textures associated with business suits. You're wearing the color schemes and types of patterns associated with more traditional sport coat outfits, but the textures are not the most traditional ones. To my eye, if you were to aim for, say, flannel trousers (or at least gabardine), oxford/pinpoint or end-on-end shirts, and jackets with more texture, you would have more of a traditional look.

Jovan, I don't object to selectively chosen socks, and I don't mind patterns at all -- but I specifically balk at argyle socks with business suits.


----------



## StylePurgatory

@YRR, I balk at your balking. if you're combining toour many busy patterns, yep that is problematic, but I see no problem Werth argyle socks, themselves. If you notice a man's socks, you've give through several other aspects of his fit, and liked them, before you get to critiquing his socks. And Jovan is a bit more conservative than I am.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No need to apologize. If you look back to older clothes, you'll see that there was often a lot more texture than today's clothing. A theme I see running through the combinations you post is that you're almost always wearing a _lot_ of patterns, with relatively smooth/shiny textures, but aiming for an effect which is basically casual (sportcoats rather than suits). Those are difficult elements to reconcile with each other.
> 
> It's tough to make pattern differences your primary point of contrast. If you look at older examples, or even at people who dress well in a _very_ traditional manner (Will Boehlke and the Churchwell brothers are great examples), you'll see that they wear a number of patterned elements, but that they're generally working more with texture and color to create contrast.
> 
> Texture is a key element to another point where your combinations differ from older styles -- you tend to wear a lot of smooth cloth -- poplin shirts, glossy silk jacquard ties, worsted trousers and jackets. Typically, those are the textures associated with business suits. You're wearing the color schemes and types of patterns associated with more traditional sport coat outfits, but the textures are not the most traditional ones. To my eye, if you were to aim for, say, flannel trousers (or at least gabardine), oxford/pinpoint or end-on-end shirts, and jackets with more texture, you would have more of a traditional look.


This is very well put. Sound advice- and just not for Anthony.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

StylePurgatory said:


> @YRR, I balk at your balking. if you're combining toour many busy patterns, yep that is problematic, but I see no problem Werth argyle socks, themselves. If you notice a man's socks, you've give through several other aspects of his fit, and liked them, before you get to critiquing his socks. And Jovan is a bit more conservative than I am.


There's nothing wrong with patterned socks, but as a rule, one shouldn't pair argyle socks with a business suit. As far as rule-breaking eccentricities go, Jovan's socks aren't too far out, but they _are_ a choice which breaks a minor rule.

Dressing is a bit like driving -- many people break some minor rules, but not others. For example, I know people who reliably drive at or just below the speed limit, but will text behind the wheel. I would never do that, but I occasionally exceed the posted limit. I don't object to loafers or a bd collar with a suit (done sensibly, of course), but I don't _like_ argyles with a business suit.



Anthony Charton said:


> This is very well put. Sound advice- and just not for Anthony.


Thank you.


----------



## StylePurgatory

@YRR, very well put. I hope that my comment came across as light-hearted; it was meant that way. I think it is something you have to be careful about; pulling it off requires skill. And, as always, there is no accounting for taste.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

StylePurgatory said:


> @YRR, very well put. I hope that my comment came across as light-hearted; it was meant that way. I think it is something you have to be careful about; pulling it off requires skill. And, as always, there is no accounting for taste.


Oh, of course. Anything is possible, with the right approach and enough care/skill/luck.

Yesterday and the day before: variations on a theme.

Tan chinos/brown chelseas:









Rust cords/tan wingtips:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No need to apologize. If you look back to older clothes, you'll see that there was often a lot more texture than today's clothing. A theme I see running through the combinations you post is that you're almost always wearing a _lot_ of patterns, with relatively smooth/shiny textures, but aiming for an effect which is basically casual (sportcoats rather than suits). Those are difficult elements to reconcile with each other.
> 
> It's tough to make pattern differences your primary point of contrast. If you look at older examples, or even at people who dress well in a _very_ traditional manner (Will Boehlke and the Churchwell brothers are great examples), you'll see that they wear a number of patterned elements, but that they're generally working more with texture and color to create contrast.
> 
> Texture is a key element to another point where your combinations differ from older styles -- you tend to wear a lot of smooth cloth -- poplin shirts, glossy silk jacquard ties, worsted trousers and jackets. Typically, those are the textures associated with business suits. You're wearing the color schemes and types of patterns associated with more traditional sport coat outfits, but the textures are not the most traditional ones. To my eye, if you were to aim for, say, flannel trousers (or at least gabardine), oxford/pinpoint or end-on-end shirts, and jackets with more texture, you would have more of a traditional look.
> 
> Jovan, I don't object to selectively chosen socks, and I don't mind patterns at all -- but I specifically balk at argyle socks with business suits.


Thank you for the clarifications. I admit, I must watch the excessive use of patterns. My aim is not necessarily casual (perhaps to most forum members here) but to not wear a full suit daily as it would look absurd in my office. As it stands now, I push the sartorial limits by wearing a sportcoat and/or tie each day, but that is more of the culture of my company and being surrounded by the hipster scene that has taken over Portland.

From the texture standpoint, much of it comes down to me simply not liking some of the rougher pattern clothing (at least for my sportcoats.) While it would perhaps contrast better as you mention, it simply isn't me. All of my sportcoats are a mixture of wool/silk or strictly wool and/or cashmere and all pants are wool, but differ in style. I do not like the very shiny style pants and prefer one with a texture, even if muted. The wool pants from this past Friday, for instance, were what I would consider to have texture whereas the wool pants from Thursday were thin, shiny and reminded me of some cheap polyester pants so they are not something I wear often.

Do not mistake my comments for brashly throwing aside your recommendations but rather a background of where I am coming from. As I've mentioned before I am still discovering my style and what works. If clothing textures are my biggest issue, but I can get the patterns coordinated better and have the clothes fit properly, I will be extremely happy. And finally, I am sincerely grateful for the comments - my postings here are not so much to show off any great ensembles, but to look for feedback such as this from experienced members and hopefully take some of that knowledge back for future outfits.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Roycru said:


> As there don't seem to be many posts in this thread of people sitting on "art", here's one......


Love the outfit. The art pictured has merits to itself. Interesting textures in the welding.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, thanks for the kind words.

New suit and new tie. I don't think the tie works, but I was in a hurry as the 9AM schedule on a Monday is a killer. 
Suit is not at all shiny IRL, must be the flash. Fabric is Bower and Roebuck in a very subtle pattern.


----------



## upr_crust

Congratulations on the new suit, Bernoulli - it looks great, from what the pictures show, and the tie is a very restrained choice (for you, at least), but it looks fine as well.

Ironically enough, today I'm wearing a new suit as well (off the rack, rather than bespoke, as yours is), with a double-breasted waistcoat - seems to be the day for it!


----------



## bernoulli

That is....

I am flabbergasted, what a wonderful suit. Seems like the same color I chose for my favorite new suit. For the color it is my new favorite suit of yours. Hands down...But I am really partial towards mid-blue...


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli and crusty - I LOVE the double-breasted vests! I know Bernoulli's is bespoke, what brand is yours, crusty?


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Bernoulli and crusty - I LOVE the double-breasted vests! I know Bernoulli's is bespoke, what brand is yours, crusty?


I fear that it's only Charles Tyrwhitt, sad to say. I did try one of the double-breasted waistcoated suits from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole for this season, but the waistcoat looked "off" on me - very unconstructed - and the Tyrwhitt was a third of the price, so I pounced.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> That is....
> 
> I am flabbergasted, what a wonderful suit. Seems like the same color I chose for my favorite new suit. For the color it is my new favorite suit of yours. Hands down...But I am really partial towards mid-blue...


Thank you, Bernoulli. The color is one that suits me well - I've been told both here and at That Other Website that lighter colors suit be better than the dark navies and charcoal greys. Glad that you like it in any case.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> I fear that it's only Charles Tyrwhitt, sad to say. I did try one of the double-breasted waistcoated suits from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole for this season, but the waistcoat looked "off" on me - very unconstructed - and the Tyrwhitt was a third of the price, so I pounced.


I wouldn't use the term "only" to describe a suit that looks as good as that one does. Excellent buy.


----------



## Sophie Michael

Love your suit, a perfect dressing for the office! Anyway, I am wearing a pink T-shirt, blue Jeans and pink sandals. I mostly wear Jeans and a shirt, because it is easy and comfortable for me.

Litbloc - Grabs all things quirky, popular and beautiful.


----------



## Fading Fast

Bernoulli - great suit and I think the tie is perfect with it. The shirt and tie are leaning toward Spring which is right on schedule this week. Enjoy the new suit.

Upr - Fantastic combination (love that shirt) and, as Bernoilli said, the color of the suit is awesome - a very nice segue to Spring. I also love the double-breasted waistcoat (in both of your suits). My one quibble is that the suit jacket looks like it needs a good pressing or maybe a tweaking at the tailor as it is hanging a bit off, has a bit of a puckering or wave going through the body (your left side) and your left sleeve looks twisted. I only bring this up because your suits always look so incredibly well tailored and pressed, that this looks a bit off your high standard. Again, though, love the color and style of the suit and the outfit overall.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Perry Ellis


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Bernoulli - love the suit and the collection you recently acquired.

Upr - wow as others have said great suit and color, although given your daily contributions I would expect nothing less.

In the Irish spirit today, here is my casual contribution. 





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the kind words, Gentlemen.

I am with RogerP on this one, Upr. The suit seems excellent, and maybe CT is no PS, but it seems like a very good bang for your buck purchase. Something of good, solid quality that looks great on you. Did I mention I hate you people that can buy RTW garments like this? When I am in places like Rome and Paris sometimes I even avoid looking at the current offerings, as nothing would ever fit me off the rack. Remember my frustration with some nice suits at Suit Supply? Argh!!!!


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> I fear that it's only Charles Tyrwhitt, sad to say. I did try one of the double-breasted waistcoated suits from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole for this season, but the waistcoat looked "off" on me - very unconstructed - and the Tyrwhitt was a third of the price, so I pounced.


The Charles Tyrwhitt suits are fairly well made. I purchased two of them because their shoulder padding is both minimal and doesn't extend past my shoulders like literally every other suit out there.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> I wouldn't use the term "only" to describe a suit that looks as good as that one does. Excellent buy.


As much as it's not Paul Stuart, it is a reasonably well-made garment - at the very least, my alterations tailor liked it, and he sees every level of quality item pass through his shop.


Fading Fast said:


> Upr - Fantastic combination (love that shirt) and, as Bernoilli said, the color of the suit is awesome - a very nice segue to Spring. I also love the double-breasted waistcoat (in both of your suits). My one quibble is that the suit jacket looks like it needs a good pressing or maybe a tweaking at the tailor as it is hanging a bit off, has a bit of a puckering or wave going through the body (your left side) and your left sleeve looks twisted. I only bring this up because your suits always look so incredibly well tailored and pressed, that this looks a bit off your high standard. Again, though, love the color and style of the suit and the outfit overall.


I'll take a look at the jacket when I get home. What you're seeing could be bad photography, or less-than-perfect ironing on the part of my tailor (he can be a bit deficient in that regard at times).


AnthonyFuller said:


> Upr - wow as others have said great suit and color, although given your daily contributions I would expect nothing less.


Thank you, Anthony.


bernoulli said:


> I am with RogerP on this one, Upr. The suit seems excelente, and maybe CT is no PS, but it seems like a very good bang for your buck purchase. Something of good, solid quality that looks great on you. Did I mention I hate you people that can buy RTW garments like this? When I am in places like Rome and Paris sometimes I even avoid looking at the current offerings, as nothing would ever fit me off the rack. Remember my frustation with some nice suits at Suit Supply? Argh!!!!


I am always happy that your hatred of those who can buy off the rack hasn't adversely affected our friendship .


crocto said:


> The Charles Tyrwhitt suits are fairly well made. I purchased two of them because their shoulder padding is both minimal and doesn't extend past my shoulders like literally every other suit out there.


On that count, I must agree with you. JAB, in their mainstream lines, is one of the worst offenders in terms of extended shoulder padding, though their Joseph line slim-fit suits do not seem to have the same problem. I will say that I would not use CT for doing alterations to a tailored garment. The store on Madison Ave is really too cramped for them to have the facilities to properly fit a suit, and the help isn't particularly well-versed in such matters. (It was also a madhouse the day that I bought today's suit.)


----------



## GWW

AnthonyFuller
That's a beautiful jacket aswell as PS, the shirt's not my style, but on these fora something like that happens relatively often.

Crocto
Apart from the jacket looking a lot like an orphaned suit jacket the outfit looks nice, I would add a pocket square, even if it's just a white square folded cotten handkerchief.
On another note: Is it just me or is everything you're wearing (except the tie ) slightly too big?

Upr_Crust
Beautiful outfit as we expect it from you, only thing I would change is that I would don a PS with more of a contrast to the suit.

Here's my outfit for today. I might have done something stupid by getting a pair of two tone wingtips for my first pair of dress shoes but I like them and for school they are not too casual.


----------



## tigerpac

Doh...


----------



## AnthonyFuller

GWW said:


> AnthonyFuller
> That's a beautiful jacket aswell as PS, the shirt's not my style, but on these fora something like that happens relatively often.


Thank you for the kind words. The shirt is an older Polo shirt I picked up a few years back and I haven't worn it in at least a year since it is very casual and wrinkles extremely easily. That said, as my wife was getting clothes for our kids she mentioned it was St. Patrick's day and I discovered this was my only long sleeve button down shirt that was green. The jacket is a Canali I picked up recently. After YRR's recommendations, I felt this one had a bit more texture (although it is one of my only coats that do) but picked it as I felt naked wearing the shirt alone. The pocket square is one of my favorites and was from a seller that appears to only do pocket squares. I've bought quite a few from him as they appear unique and have some fun designs.

I like the outfit, but could not pull off an ascot or that coat myself, so kudos to that!


----------



## kjartanovich

GWW

Not bad, and an interesting look, not casual, not formal... I'm sure the more knowledgeable people on here have the right term 
The only thing is the striped pattern of the sport coat is nearly identical to that of the shirt; you need a much broader striped pattern on the shirt or better a plain pale blue.

I like the cravat.

And bold choice on the shoes, particularly for you first pair. I love brogues but not sure about those particular two-toned ones but that is just individual taste.
I look forward to start contributing myself once I finish my studies and start working... until then my clothing is often too casual.


----------



## Reuben

Managed to work in four green articles of clothing today: HSM sport coat (from a NJ tennis club, no idea how that ended up here), Orvis tattersall, Southern proper bow tie, and JAB OTC merino wool socks:


----------



## Jovan

Today, attempted another take on security guard/hotel employee motif with an infusion of Saint Patrick's Day. The results are a bit better than last time. Was originally going for more of an English look with black shoes and belt, but decided to go brown last minute to further myself from the stereotypical look (and it was an Irish holiday anyways). Think I swung and missed a bit with the choice of belt, however. Should have at least used my olive surcingle. Really need more brown belts in general!

Burberry's blazer
Ledbury shirt and belt
Paul Stuart tie
L.L.Bean flannels
Dexter longwings
Smartwool socks




https://imageshack.com/i/0z05x6j


----------



## Fatman

I love the socks! I have a few smart wool argyles and they can serve both form and function as we await Spring....


----------



## upr_crust

Awaiting Spring seems to be an endless task this winter . . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Timeless, Sir Crusty! Classic... Is the color of the tie truer in the component close-up or in the other shots? Either way, I like the wider-spaced dot pattern. And, not trying to pose too many questions, can you shed some light on the cuff links? They are intriguing


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, light grey is a great color for you - I've noticed this before. The purple tie and shirt kick it up and hint toward the (as you referenced) not-yet-here Spring. And the spot-on way this suit fits highlights my point about yesterday's suit jacket just not fitting you right or maybe just not being pressed right. At the risk of being a pest, whose suit, tie and shirt are they?


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Timeless, Sir Crusty! Classic... Is the color of the tie truer in the component close-up or in the other shots? Either way, I like the wider-spaced dot pattern. And, not trying to pose too many questions, can you shed some light on the cuff links? They are intriguing





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, light grey is a great color for you - I've noticed this before. The purple tie and shirt kick it up and hint toward the (as you referenced) not-yet-here Spring. And the spot-on way this suit fits highlights my point about yesterday's suit jacket just not fitting you right or maybe just not being pressed right. At the risk of being a pest, whose suit, tie and shirt are they?


To answer all questions - the close-up shot of the tie is truer to its color IRL, the cufflinks are from the Metropolitan Museum, made for the Charles Rennie Mackintosh retrospective several years ago, today's suit is Brooks Bros., the shirt is an old one that I had made at Brooks (my first experiment in MTM shirts), and the tie is from Thomas Pink (also many years ago).


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Here we go. Ditched the tie at the last minute as it felt out of place.

Culwell and sons cashmere sportcoat
HSM pants
Brooks Brothers shirt
Custom "cowboy" PS
Brown AE Cronmoks (just got yesterday, definitely need to change the red laces)







Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

kjartanovich said:


> The only thing is the striped pattern of the sport coat is nearly identical to that of the shirt; you need a much broader striped pattern on the shirt or better a plain pale blue.
> 
> I like the cravat.


Thank you for the response, you're right about the stripes, I haven't noticed the similarity first, but now that you pointed it out I see what you mean.



AnthonyFuller said:


> I like the outfit, but could not pull off an ascot or that coat myself, so kudos to that!


Thanks for the kind words, the thing with the ascot is: if you're the only guy wearing a jacket in a crowd of 500 the step to wearing an ascot isn't that big anymore.

Crusty
Very nice as usual, I just wondered if it's a general guideline to wear your jacket open with a three-piece or if it's just a matter of preference?

Jovan
That's a great jacket, I've been looking for one like that for a while now, but I've not found one yet 

Reuben
Four green articles of clothing is quite an achievement considering I don't even own one. I exspecially like the bow tie


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> CrustyVery nice as usual, I just wondered if it's a general guideline to wear your jacket open with a three-piece or if it's just a matter of preference?


Personal preference, in this case - with a three-button jacket, buttoning the top two buttons would obscure the waistcoat too much.


----------



## Bob Sacamano

upr_crust said:


> I fear that it's only Charles Tyrwhitt, sad to say. I did try one of the double-breasted waistcoated suits from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole for this season, but the waistcoat looked "off" on me - very unconstructed - and the Tyrwhitt was a third of the price, so I pounced.


Crusty...you give the rest of us who can't afford Paul Stuart hope when you pull off a suit like that. Thank you. Do you remember the fit? Slim or classic?


----------



## upr_crust

Bob Sacamano said:


> Crusty...you give the rest of us who can't afford Paul Stuart hope when you pull off a suit like that. Thank you. Do you remember the fit? Slim or classic?


It's a slim fit in their luxury line, but, even at that, it was about a third the cost of one of the Phineas Cole three-piece suits for this season.


----------



## abefroeman




----------



## AnthonyFuller

Abe - very nice. Simple and elegant, especially with the brown shoes.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Fatman said:


> I love the socks! I have a few smart wool argyles and they can serve both form and function as we await Spring....


I wear them year round... wool is surprisingly versatile for socks.



GWW said:


> Thank you for the response, you're right about the stripes, I haven't noticed the similarity first, but now that you pointed it out I see what you mean.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, the thing with the ascot is: if you're the only guy wearing a jacket in a crowd of 500 the step to wearing an ascot isn't that big anymore.
> 
> Crusty
> Very nice as usual, I just wondered if it's a general guideline to wear your jacket open with a three-piece or if it's just a matter of preference?
> 
> Jovan
> That's a great jacket, I've been looking for one like that for a while now, but I've not found one yet
> 
> Reuben
> Four green articles of clothing is quite an achievement considering I don't even own one. I exspecially like the bow tie


Thanks, it was a nice find though I worry the low-ish button stance may date it a bit.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Is it spring yet?????


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I see your 3-piece DB vest suit and raise another. Unfortunately I cannot carry it like you. But I am happy in my position in the sartorial landscape.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Bernoulli - I like the suit and tie. The vest, at least for my tastes, is cut much too low. However that does not detract from the outfit and is simply a personal style choice by yours truly.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

And so continue the shoddy bathroom pictures. My apologies.

I seemed to get more compliments on my shirt (because it was pink...) than my sport coat, surprisingly.

Stafford Harris Tweed sport coat
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Resilio tie
L.L.Bean flannels
Lands' End belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Ledbury socks

https://imageshack.com/i/mvxiu5xj


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Jovan - really like the tweed coat and the shirt tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AnthonyF, I really like the last fit. I agree with you about the red laces, though I'm in a glass house in terms of red today:










This is one of those "do as I suggest, not as I do" kind of moments, for those wondering. I think it works, despite being a slightly odd ensemble. Feedback is welcome.


----------



## momsdoc

YRR
That's certainly not your usual fare. Is that coat a vintage camelhair? The lapels seem 70's.

I looked at a red camelhair before Christmas, but didn't have the guts for it. Besides, my wife would have gone nuts. She has enough trouble with my red tartan vest. She only tolerated it for my office Christmas party. I have to admit it does have a "Coming to America" look. All I was missing was the successful hamburger franchise.:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

YRR - with you all the way on the upper half, although the red coat takes some swagger to pull off. The lower half on the other hand doesn't look bad at first glance but the rolled up pants and loafers look extremely out of place. I would think a casual or dress boot and no roll with look a bit more finished.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Abe Froeman, nice last posting, though the photo of your shoes indicate that they could use a good shine, and it appears that your trouser legs have picked up some lint/fluff along the way - a lint brush can fix that in a second. Barring that, very nice.

Bernoulli, I will have to fold on this hand of "can you top this with a double-breasted waistcoat?" poker - today's posting is a humble two-piece, I fear. Wear your new swag in good health, in any case.

Some earth tones for Wednesday . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm in a glass house in terms of red today:
> This is one of those "do as I suggest, not as I do" kind of moments, for those wondering. I think it works, despite being a slightly odd ensemble. Feedback is welcome.


I like it! Truthfully, I could never pull off that look. But, I admire your chutzpah to don a little solid-color GTH. 
Plus, I really like how the vibrant color of the jacket contrasts with the Banksy-esque art in the background.


----------



## justonemore

Ok. I'll have another go at it. Photos are from my cell phone and most were taken by my 6 year old daughter..

Suit... Ravazzolo navy pinstripe (2 thin stripes together, 1 white, the other light purple)

Shirt: Jaques Britt light pink. I do not recommend the brand as it is more "throw away" than quality.

Tie: Michaelis. Purple and white square pattern on navy. While they seem to make decent ties, this company appears to be Dutch and outsources its production to Italy. I got a few of them from a local men's store and haven't seen them elsewhere (not that I was particularly looking).

Shoes: Crockett & Jones Lagham Tassel Loafers in Black.

https://imageshack.com/i/0nn665j

https://imageshack.com/i/na4llwj

https://imageshack.com/i/gha9o9j

https://imageshack.com/i/nailknj

https://imageshack.com/i/gv5gofj

https://imageshack.com/i/mz20130427130356j

https://imageshack.com/i/my78nrj

https://imageshack.com/i/muinn9j


----------



## RogerP

Great fits guys.

Y-Repp - I dig the (very) bold jacket, but not feeling it with the jeans.

abefroman - very crisp and conservative - a nice look.

justonemore - same goes for you.

Jovan - that is very smart - I would not have thought to pair that tie with pink, but it works.

bernoulli - great suit - not warming to the vest here as much as the other double-breasted one you showed earlier - but it is distinctive.

crusty -earthy excellence.

This is from yesterday - all this three piece action reminded me I hadn't worn these bold stripes in a while. Can't say the same about the tie - it's my fave and I know I'm wearing it to death but can't help myself - it goes with damn near everything. Need to get the burgundy version asap.





The boots:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

My daily contribution. Based on some recommendations for my nee Zegna tie I went with my navy blazer. But since I really dislike my navy blazer I switched it out for my tan HF sportcoat. Hopefully the contrast is not too great. Perhaps the navy would look better if the coat was tailored and not as big, but I'd still feel like a security guard.




HF coat
Zegna tie
Black Brown 1826 shirt
Zanella pants
AE Merlot park aves


Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## justonemore

Geesh Roger. You're always spot on. I sometimes wonder how much money we could raise by having a charity "dress off" event between you and uppr-crust.


----------



## GWW

Looks like red/pink is popular today, makes me fit right in with the colours, altough I went full on dandy, which might not be everyone's style (the shirt and jacket have very little contrast in the mirror shot, I ensure you it's not that way in reality).




























(Sorry for the blurry pics, my phone didn't want to cooperate today)


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> Looks like red/pink is popular today, makes me fit right in with the colours, altough I went full on dandy, which might not be everyone's style (the shirt and jacket have very little contrast in the mirror shot, I ensure you it's not that way in reality).
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pics, my phone didn't want to cooperate today)


If it happens to be as beautiful in Aarau today as it is in Lausanne, then colours are well called for. It's simply gorgeous out.


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> If it happens to be as beautiful in Aarau today as it is in Lausanne, then colours are well called for. It's simply gorgeous out.


 The colours are certainly well called for, as it is indeed beautiful outside, but someone who's less of dandy might have picked pink for the shirt rather than the trousers (is it visible in the photos that they're light pink?)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

momsdoc said:


> YRR
> That's certainly not your usual fare. Is that coat a vintage camelhair? The lapels seem 70's.
> 
> I looked at a red camelhair before Christmas, but didn't have the guts for it. Besides, my wife would have gone nuts. She has enough trouble with my red tartan vest. She only tolerated it for my office Christmas party. I have to admit it does have a "Coming to America" look. All I was missing was the successful hamburger franchise.:icon_jokercolor:


Thanks. It's more of a heavy wool, and it probably dates to the '70s. The lapels are a bit much. I think it was originally a 3/2 roll, but has been mis-pressed. If I get it fixed, though, the lapel might sit _even_ wider.



AnthonyFuller said:


> YRR - with you all the way on the upper half, although the red coat takes some swagger to pull off. The lower half on the other hand doesn't look bad at first glance but the rolled up pants and loafers look extremely out of place. I would think a casual or dress boot and no roll with look a bit more finished.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I think my next pair of jeans will be shorter, so I don't have to roll them up. I would like a pair of chukka boots in about this shade of suede for casual attire, but I felt like the loucheness of these bits was right for the rest of what I had on.



drlivingston said:


> I like it! Truthfully, I could never pull off that look. But, I admire your chutzpah to don a little solid-color GTH.
> Plus, I really like how the vibrant color of the jacket contrasts with the Banksy-esque art in the background.


Thanks. There aren't a lot of things I love about my current residence, but the fact that the previous tenants painted a mural of our great state with a banner that reads "Jose Cuervo" is one of my favorites. It's fairly well-done, too -- they had plenty of opportunities to think about what they were doing, and yet they did it anyway.



RogerP said:


> Great fits guys.
> 
> Y-Repp - I dig the (very) bold jacket, but not feeling it with the jeans.


Thank you. It reminded me of a hunting jacket, so I figured I'd go full-on PRL and mix two different equestrian traditions -- with the bits and tattersall to be, perhaps, a little too cute about it.


----------



## red_shift

stcolumba said:


>


I like the fit and the style but I think the colors are very similar. Maybe there's more textural difference than shows up on my screen?


----------



## Bbonez

Suit: Hart Schaeffer Marx GT
Shirt: BB
Tie: JAB


----------



## stcolumba

red_shift said:


> I like the fit and the style but I think the colors are very similar. Maybe there's more textural difference than shows up on my screen?


The suit is blue. The tie is a light gray.


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> The colours are certainly well called for, as it is indeed beautiful outside, but someone who's less of dandy might have picked pink for the shirt rather than the trousers (is it visible in the photos that they're light pink?)


Yes the light pink in the trousers is visible. I myself wouldn't have the nerve to try such an outfit but I do tend to experiment with colors, patterns and materials in a rather conservative manner. I am indeed less of a dandy and as you aptly pointed out, I was wearing a pink shirt versus pink pants. I'd also point out that the amount of purple in my suit and tie was quite minimalistic compared to your use of the color. lol.


----------



## Jovan

AnthonyFuller said:


> Jovan - really like the tweed coat and the shirt tie.


Thank you.



RogerP said:


> Great fits guys.
> 
> Y-Repp - I dig the (very) bold jacket, but not feeling it with the jeans.
> 
> abefroman - very crisp and conservative - a nice look.
> 
> justonemore - same goes for you.
> 
> Jovan - that is very smart - I would not have thought to pair that tie with pink, but it works.
> 
> bernoulli - great suit - not warming to the vest here as much as the other double-breasted one you showed earlier - but it is distinctive.
> 
> crusty -earthy excellence.
> 
> This is from yesterday - all this three piece action reminded me I hadn't worn these bold stripes in a while. Can't say the same about the tie - it's my fave and I know I'm wearing it to death but can't help myself - it goes with damn near everything. Need to get the burgundy version asap.
> 
> The boots:


Roger, it was a calculated risk. But I'm glad it worked out somewhat according to you. I'm personally too skittish to wear something like a Chelsea boot with suits, but you wear it well.


----------



## Jovan

Today, pushed the boundaries a bit by wearing cufflinks. No one noticed or cared. Yet surely they'd say something about a pocket square. What a weird crowd.

Black Lapel suit
Fit Custom Shirts
Bert Pulitzer tie
Cuff links I can't remember brand of
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds shoes




https://imageshack.com/i/n6t6yrj


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is Furrinurs vs. Merrikuns (i.e. Foreigners vs. Americans) - best overall voting for those posters in and out of the USA.

Pulling out as many stops as I can find for Team America, like a Spanish galleon in full sail, here's my entry.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr: Chalk-striped window pane, three piece suit, white collars and cuffs (French, of course), collar pin, teal tie echoing full-on silk scarf, double-breasted overcoat, suspenders highlighting an Iconic American skyscraper, pocket watch, compass watch fob (I think) and double-buckle monk strap. This admitted-bias American judge gives you a 10.00. And love the "Spanish Galleon in full sail" analogy. You are proudly leading Team America - good luck, let us know how you do.

Jovan: that is a simple and elegant outfit and you are right to bring out the French cuffs (and anything else that might get a rise) early so that it is just part of what you do.


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> Yes the light pink in the trousers is visible. I myself wouldn't have the nerve to try such an outfit but I do tend to experiment with colors, patterns and materials in a rather conservative manner. I am indeed less of a dandy and as you aptly pointed out, I was wearing a pink shirt versus pink pants. I'd also point out that the amount of purple in my suit and tie was quite minimalistic compared to your use of the color. lol.


It's probably the most flamboyant outfit my wardrobe can put together and I do like the conservative styles very much aswell, but sometimes I just need a break from blues and grays and for the beginning of spring it's an adequate outfit.



Jovan said:


> Today, pushed the boundaries a bit by wearing cufflinks. No one noticed or cared. Yet surely they'd say something about a pocket square. What a weird crowd.


A weird crowd indeed, cufflinks seem to somehow be more acceptable as people know them better than a pocket square, but I've already had someone say: "Oh look at this guy with his coat and cufflinks." So there are always people like this guy.
And I don't care if people would've commented, a white square folded linen pocket square would have been perfect for this look


----------



## Takai

Jacket- BB
Shirt- T&A
Jeans- True Religion
Shoes- AE
Belt- D&B
Hat- Goorin

Decided to be casual yesterday, and haddent worn jeans in quite a bit let alone that pair.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Breaking away from my normal odd sportcoat and slacks, I decided to wear my gray sharkskin suit today. I thought the tie and square matched reasonably well and the cufflinks were a gift from my wife this past Christmas.





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is Furrinurs vs. Merrikuns (i.e. Foreigners vs. Americans) - best overall voting for those posters in and out of the USA.
> 
> Pulling out as many stops as I can find for Team America, like a Spanish galleon in full sail, here's my entry.


The Americans have my vote. Would you mind if I asked how much time you spend on putting an outfit together? I would also wonder as to how much time you spend shopping? With such impeccable taste, I can't imagine that you find it easy to shop (or perhaps you just know the right stores?). Should my wife ever allow it, I would take great pleasure in "borrowing" quite heavily from your fashion sense. Thanks for another excellent example (with the accompanying photos of course).


----------



## RogerP

This is not today's fit. Though the calendar says it's the first day of spring, Mother Nature says different - my world is far from green at the moment. But the Furriners v. Merrikans fit battle on the other forum allows for past fave fit pics, so I'm reposting my entry here:


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> This is not today's fit. Though the calendar says it's the first day of spring, Mother Nature says different - my world is far from green at the moment. But the Furriners v. Merrikans fit battle on the other forum allows for past fave fit pics, so I'm reposting my entry here:


Wow Roger you're looking good.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> This is not today's fit. Though the calendar says it's the first day of spring, Mother Nature says different - my world is far from green at the moment. But the Furriners v. Merrikans fit battle on the other forum allows for past fave fit pics, so I'm reposting my entry here:


Very sharp RogerP. I'll have to head over & see what all the fuss is about (& how the voting works).


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> This is not today's fit. Though the calendar says it's the first day of spring, Mother Nature says different - my world is far from green at the moment. But the Furriners v. Merrikans fit battle on the other forum allows for past fave fit pics, so I'm reposting my entry here:


Damn you and your gorgeous shoes and outfits - I never feel good about my clothes with you, Upr Crust and stcolumba roaming the earth. Kidding aside, fantastic outfit - you are doing us Americans proud. Oh, awesome socks, too.


----------



## Jovan

Roger, looks great. Really like the birdseye suit and capped double monks.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr: Chalk-striped window pane, three piece suit, white collars and cuffs (French, of course), collar pin, teal tie echoing full-on silk scarf, double-breasted overcoat, suspenders highlighting an Iconic American skyscraper, pocket watch, compass watch fob (I think) and double-buckle monk strap. This admitted-bias American judge gives you a 10.00. And love the "Spanish Galleon in full sail" analogy. You are proudly leading Team America - good luck, let us know how you do.
> 
> Jovan: that is a simple and elegant outfit and you are right to bring out the French cuffs (and anything else that might get a rise) early so that it is just part of what you do.


Thank you for the support. They already think I'm weird for wearing a jacket and tie most of the week, let alone rarely taking off my jacket. But the way I see it is that customers could come into our office any moment and the first thing they'll see is me. It doesn't hurt to make a good impression on them.



GWW said:


> It's probably the most flamboyant outfit my wardrobe can put together and I do like the conservative styles very much aswell, but sometimes I just need a break from blues and grays and for the beginning of spring it's an adequate outfit.
> 
> A weird crowd indeed, cufflinks seem to somehow be more acceptable as people know them better than a pocket square, but I've already had someone say: "Oh look at this guy with his coat and cufflinks." So there are always people like this guy.
> And I don't care if people would've commented, a white square folded linen pocket square would have been perfect for this look


That's what I would have done normally. Still thinking I should prove myself at this job a little longer before using pocket squares, but for the wedding we're catering Saturday I may pull out all the stops given the occasion.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr: Chalk-striped window pane, three piece suit, white collars and cuffs (French, of course), collar pin, teal tie echoing full-on silk scarf, double-breasted overcoat, suspenders highlighting an Iconic American skyscraper, pocket watch, compass watch fob (I think) and double-buckle monk strap. This admitted-bias American judge gives you a 10.00. And love the "Spanish Galleon in full sail" analogy. You are proudly leading Team America - good luck, let us know how you do.


We'll see how well my attire will be received, but so far, it seems to have found favor with some.



justonemore said:


> The Americans have my vote. Would you mind if I asked how much time you spend on putting an outfit together? I would also wonder as to how much time you spend shopping? With such impeccable taste, I can't imagine that you find it easy to shop (or perhaps you just know the right stores?). Should my wife ever allow it, I would take great pleasure in "borrowing" quite heavily from your fashion sense. Thanks for another excellent example (with the accompanying photos of course).


I generally lay out my work clothes the night before, and it's an improvisational exercise - picking a suit in rotation, and pairing it with a shirt and tie. Usually, it takes about 10 minutes to figure it all out, except if I "paint myself into a corner", sartorially - picking a more difficult shirt or tie. As for shopping, my antennae are always "up", but I've also bought a lot of clothes over many years, many pieces of which have been with me for a long time.



Fading Fast said:


> Damn you and your gorgeous shoes and outfits - I never feel good about my clothes with you, Upr Crust and stcolumba roaming the earth. Kidding aside, fantastic outfit - you are doing us Americans proud. Oh, awesome socks, too.


RogerP's shoe collection intimidates even me .


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Wow Roger you're looking good.


Thank you Howard!



justonemore said:


> Very sharp RogerP. I'll have to head over & see what all the fuss is about (& how the voting works).


Thanks - it's a fun fight that is run periodically to inject a little drama into the fit challenges.



Fading Fast said:


> Damn you and your gorgeous shoes and outfits - I never feel good about my clothes with you, Upr Crust and stcolumba roaming the earth. Kidding aside, fantastic outfit - you are doing us Americans proud. Oh, awesome socks, too.


Thanks FF - I must clarify that I am batting for Team Furriners, though.



Jovan said:


> Roger, looks great. Really like the birdseye suit and capped double monks.


Cheers my man.



upr_crust said:


> RogerP's shoe collection intimidates even me .


Thank you crusty!


----------



## Jfrazi2

Nice jacket, I will be looking for one in a 44L.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Art opening this evening.

Flannel crepe (?), poplin, madder, silk, green corduroy, brown calf.


----------



## upr_crust

End of the week, and a new bow tie, from Seigo, a shop at Madison and 90th St., which sells virtually nothing but neckties, all imported from Japan, in every color and pattern imaginable. A very useful place if you're looking for a solid tie in a specific color, or something unusual in a pattern, or a bow tie (they've several different widths and profiles available).


----------



## drlivingston

Crusty, that bow tie is STUNNING! It stands out in all the right ways. It also looks great with your ring.


----------



## RogerP

Same suit from yesterday's past summertime fit, but with the full three pieces and a more festive shirt and tie combo:


----------



## mrp

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is Furrinurs vs. Merrikuns (i.e. Foreigners vs. Americans) - best overall voting for those posters in and out of the USA.
> 
> Pulling out as many stops as I can find for Team America, like a Spanish galleon in full sail, here's my entry.


This one is a definite winner, immaculate as ever. :icon_cheers:


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Crusty, that bow tie is STUNNING! It stands out in all the right ways. It also looks great with your ring.


To my shame, I did coordinate ring to outfit today, sticking with blue/yellow/gold as the major accessory colors.


mrp said:


> This one is a definite winner, immaculate as ever. :icon_cheers:


Thank you, mrp - I hope that my contribution to Team America over at That Other Website will avail.


----------



## AbleRiot

THIS is exactly why I love the Blue-Yellow combination. A little bit of one just makes it "pop" out of the color scheme.

I should show this to my wife as to why I want, no, need, to add a gray suit to my 2-suit collection along with navy (since I don't need to wear them at work so black and tan for now along with my growing sport-jacket collection)

By the way, I am more drawn to the links and braces combination - the pattern is complimentary to my eye.


upr_crust said:


>


----------



## AbleRiot

I think we need to see you entire shoe collection the way UPR showcased them :icon_cheers:
(and my wife thinks I have a lot of shoes lol)


----------



## RogerP

AbleRiot said:


> I think we need to see you entire shoe collection the way UPR showcased them :icon_cheers:
> (and my wife thinks I have a lot of shoes lol)


Believe me, there are guys out there with vastly more shoes than I have.

I am sure I have posted most of them over time, but you'll find the largest single group posting here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...77008-RogerP-s-Shoe-Shebang&highlight=shebang

Cheers.


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> THIS is exactly why I love the Blue-Yellow combination. A little bit of one just makes it "pop" out of the color scheme.I should show this to my wife as to why I want, no, need, to add a gray suit to my 2-suit collection along with navy (since I don't need to wear them at work so black and tan for now along with my growing sport-jacket collection)By the way, I am more drawn to the links and braces combination - the pattern is complimentary to my eye.


Glad that you like - I've not worn these links in a long while, so I'm happy that they work with the rest of my attire.


AbleRiot said:


> I think we need to see you entire shoe collection the way UPR showcased them :icon_cheersand my wife thinks I have a lot of shoes lol)


You have a very long memory - I don't remember doing a "shoe shebang" in a long time.


----------



## justonemore

While the photos aren't from today, this is the exact same outfit I'm wearing. I'm a bit bent over as my daughter snapped these right after I picked something up. I was aware of the camera but not enough to pose. lol.

Suit.....Canali navy pinstripe.

Shirt...Jacques Britt Blue Oxford Cloth

https://imageshack.com/i/mjd0u8j

Tie...Lanvin (I'm not sure what to call the design, leaf perhaps? Any other ideas?

Shoes. Santoni FAM double monks


----------



## RogerP

Justonemore - very good overall. I do like that bronze (at least on my monitor) coloured tie. Shoes are sharp. You are displaying what I perceive to be the number one fit issue seen in this thread: trousers too long. A single clean break is fine. More than that looks messy. And I'd love to see a pocket square added to this outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

drlivingston said:


> Crusty, that bow tie is STUNNING! It stands out in all the right ways. It also looks great with your ring.


Absolutely - it is awesome.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> Glad that you like - I've not worn these links in a long while, so I'm happy that they work with the rest of my attire. You have a very long memory - I don't remember doing a "shoe shebang" in a long time.


LOL The reason it stuck in mind is, if I recall correctly, is how you "artistically" showcased them in a circle by color (I think)

RogerP - I have seen you ShoeBag and mine pales in comparison. Next time my wife questions why I have 5+ pairs of "brown" show I'll show her this forum. Needless to say, you collection is very diverse and yet simplistic IMO.


----------



## Spex

justonemore said:


> Shoes. Santoni FAM double monks


Was very interested in seeing the shoes in action...but...photo?


----------



## Jovan

Catered a wedding today.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Cuff links from a brand that would get me excommunicated
Allen Edmonds shoes
Socks, same notation as cuff links


https://imageshack.com/i/1agg4vj


----------



## GWW

Jovan
A very smart, sophisticated look you got there, I like it (oh and: what brand are the cufflinks I like them)

Here's my look for church, my number 1 excuse to wear a tie 
The beautiful weather's over, so I had to get out my overcoat and umbrella again.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning. All suitsupply.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Catered a wedding today.
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Ledbury shirt and tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Cuff links from a brand that would get me excommunicated
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Socks, same notation as cuff links


I hope you're not slinging plates and tea carafes in those nice duds. You ought to be attending weddings rather than serving them, dressed so sharply.


----------



## Jovan

GWW said:


> Jovan
> A very smart, sophisticated look you got there, I like it (oh and: what brand are the cufflinks I like them)
> 
> Here's my look for church, my number 1 excuse to wear a tie
> The beautiful weather's over, so I had to get out my overcoat and umbrella again.


Thanks! I might as well spill... the cuff links are from Express, back when you could still find some tasteful offerings in the jewelry and ties amongst all the fashion-y stuff, and the quality was slightly higher. The socks are Calvin Klein. So there. 

I think you're getting better, but that outfit would be best served by a tie that doesn't fight with your sport coat and trouser patterns and a lighter coloured shirt. A light blue shirt as stcolumba is wearing. You also need a four in hand knot for a shirt collar that narrow in spread. The half-Windsor you chose looks out of proportion. But I am of the opinion that one can get by just using the four in hand or doubled four in hand knot for whichever collar one chooses. For example, some would say my tie knot is too small for the spread of my collar in the outfit I posted, but I disagree.



stcolumba said:


> Saturday morning. All suitsupply.


You make Suit Supply look good and you're not even their target demographic.



FLCracka said:


> I hope you're not slinging plates and tea carafes in those nice duds. You ought to be attending weddings rather than serving them, dressed so sharply.


Thanks. Sort of. Catering in hotel terminology is a bit different from what people generally think of. The banquets department takes care of all the food. Basically our job is to make sure everything runs smoothly and the people at the event get what they need. We mostly took care of the decorations just before the wedding.


----------



## abefroeman

upr_crust said:


> Abe Froeman, nice last posting, though the photo of your shoes indicate that they could use a good shine, and it appears that your trouser legs have picked up some lint/fluff along the way - a lint brush can fix that in a second. Barring that, very nice.
> 
> .


There is a small beast running amok in my living space that deposits hair on the lower part of all my trousers. I shall have to stop feeding it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

abefroeman said:


> There is a small beast running amok in my living space that deposits hair on the lower part of all my trousers. I shall have to stop feeding it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure that said beast provides pleasure in the form of companionship (either to you or your significant other). In either case, I would not advocate starvation - if the beast is your pet, that would deprive you of companionship, and, if the beast is your sig oth's, the detriment to your relationship with the sig oth will not be worth the pet food saved by starving the poor thing. A lint brush will keep peace in the home .


----------



## upr_crust

The start of another week, with wintry temperatures returning to NYC. Feh . . . .


----------



## momsdoc

Dressing in hopes of Spring, but bowing to the winter chill.

Coat Cording's Covert
Blazer JAB Signature Gold
Shirt CT Tattersall 
Vest J.Crew blue tweed
Tie Tie bar
PS Tie bar
Trouser PC Lovat Cavalry Twills
Socks RL argyle
Shoes J&M Suede/leather saddle shoe


----------



## momsdoc

Shoe and pants pic


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> Dressing in hopes of Spring, but bowing to the winter chill.
> 
> Coat Cording's Covert
> Blazer JAB Signature Gold
> Shirt CT Tattersall
> Vest J.Crew blue tweed
> Tie Tie bar
> PS Tie bar
> Trouser PC Lovat Cavalry Twills
> Socks RL argyle
> Shoes J&M Suede/leather saddle shoe


Wonderful work, momsdoc, a very cohesive combination.

A cuillère on the tie, though, would notch up the stylishness a tad.

Voilà:


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> I think you're getting better, but that outfit would be best served by a tie that doesn't fight with your sport coat and trouser patterns and a lighter coloured shirt. A light blue shirt as stcolumba is wearing. You also need a four in hand knot for a shirt collar that narrow in spread. The half-Windsor you chose looks out of proportion. But I am of the opinion that one can get by just using the four in hand or doubled four in hand knot for whichever collar one chooses. For example, some would say my tie knot is too small for the spread of my collar in the outfit I posted, but I disagree.


So far I've posted 4 outfits and 2 of them got the comment that a light blue shirt'd be better. It's not like I own 5 of those :confused2:, I own one, but it really seems like I need more (and white ones aswell).
Your argument about the knot size makes sense, but the four in hand knot's just so asymetrical, is there no symetrical knot that'd fit with a narrow collar?

Momsdoc
Those are interesting shoes, aswell as the socks that are like perfectly coordinated with the shoes


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Upr - really like the boots. They work well, like most everything you show us.

GWW - I'm not a fan of the FIH knot myself. I typically use a Half Windsor and depending on material can make the knot thicker or thinner.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## abefroeman

AnthonyFuller said:


> I'm not a fan of the FIH knot myself.


But the FIH is so wonderfully asymmetrical. Most fits look better with the imperfection of an asymmetric knot. What don't you like about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Stripes on stripes at the end of a long Monday.


----------



## ascotman

Hey, shoe city thinker! It does not matter if it is Spring yet. You look great in that shirt and tie combo!!


----------



## ascotman

I love the ascot/cravat/neck scarf you are wearing in this pic! Beautiful!!!



GWW said:


> AnthonyFuller
> That's a beautiful jacket aswell as PS, the shirt's not my style, but on these fora something like that happens relatively often.
> 
> Crocto
> Apart from the jacket looking a lot like an orphaned suit jacket the outfit looks nice, I would add a pocket square, even if it's just a white square folded cotten handkerchief.
> On another note: Is it just me or is everything you're wearing (except the tie ) slightly too big?
> 
> Upr_Crust
> Beautiful outfit as we expect it from you, only thing I would change is that I would don a PS with more of a contrast to the suit.
> 
> Here's my outfit for today. I might have done something stupid by getting a pair of two tone wingtips for my first pair of dress shoes but I like them and for school they are not too casual.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Abe - the ocd engineer in me loves symmetry, which is why I typically avoid asymmetrical tie knots 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

First off, thanks AnthonyFuller, for the comment on my boots of yesterday.

A light snow is expected in NYC today - and April starts in a week. Feh to this weather!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as always, you show us how it should be done - and the socks are a nice added touch. I haven't heard anyone say "Feh" to anything since a local shop owner's grandmother in the town I grew up in died. Do you have any idea of the origin of the word?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as always, you show us how it should be done - and the socks are a nice added touch. I haven't heard anyone say "Feh" to anything since a local shop owner's grandmother in the town I grew up in died. Do you have any idea of the origin of the word?


I had never heard of the word "feh" until it was used by my late husband, and I suspect that it may be Yiddish in origin, as the late husband was Jewish (albeit the most secular of Jews - a great fan of ham and cheese sandwiches, shrimp cocktail and lobster).


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Upr - nice look as always
Crocto - simple yet effective

Here is my contribution. I'm specifically looking for any suggestions on fit of the jacket and trousers for alteration purposes as I am planning on visiting my tailor this evening with my newly acquired garments.

My initial thought is that the sleeves should be shortened as well as the pants. However I am not sure if the pants are sitting at the right level on my waist (approx 1" below my navel, where it appears to naturally fall to)




Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## red_shift

AnthonyFuller said:


> Here is my contribution. I'm specifically looking for any suggestions on fit of the jacket and trousers for alteration purposes as I am planning on visiting my tailor this evening with my newly acquired garments.
> 
> My initial thought is that the sleeves should be shortened as well as the pants. However I am not sure if the pants are sitting at the right level on my waist (approx 1" below my navel, where it appears to naturally fall to)
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I agree with the pants needing to be shortened, as well as the sleeves on the jacket. The sweet spot for where the pants sit is something you'll have to decide though. I wear my dress pants across the navel but that's because even when I was much heavier I had an indentation there so it made sense. Also, it could be your posture but in your dress shirt only shot it looks like your sleeves are too long as well.


----------



## FLMike

AF: I would not adjust the shirt sleeves. Trousers and jackets sleeves, maybe very modestly, but neither appear egregiously long.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I had never heard of the word "feh" until it was used by my late husband, and I suspect that it may be Yiddish in origin, as the late husband was Jewish (albeit the most secular of Jews - a great fan of ham and cheese sandwiches, shrimp cocktail and lobster).


That makes sense as the store owner was Jewish and the grandmother was "from the old country." Your late husband (I'm am sorry for you) sounds like almost every other NYC Jewish person I know - they want ham on their bagels and shrimp at their weddings


----------



## AnthonyFuller

red_shift said:


> I agree with the pants needing to be shortened, as well as the sleeves on the jacket. The sweet spot for where the pants sit is something you'll have to decide though. I wear my dress pants across the navel but that's because even when I was much heavier I had an indentation there so it made sense. Also, it could be your posture but in your dress shirt only shot it looks like your sleeves are too long as well.


Thank you - I believe it truly is my posture. If anything these shirt sleeves feel a little shorter at 32/33 but are probably sized better than my past 34/35 sleeves that I was swimming in.



FLCracka said:


> AF: I would not adjust the shirt sleeves. Trousers and jackets sleeves, maybe very modestly, but neither appear egregiously long.


Thank you


----------



## tocqueville

upr_crust said:


> I had never heard of the word "feh" until it was used by my late husband, and I suspect that it may be Yiddish in origin, as the late husband was Jewish (albeit the most secular of Jews - a great fan of ham and cheese sandwiches, shrimp cocktail and lobster).


'Tis Yiddish.


----------



## tocqueville

stcolumba said:


> Stripes on stripes at the end of a long Monday.


What a glorious Sport coat!


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel
Ledbury shirt, socks, and pocket square
Paul Stuart tie
Kent Wang cuff links
Allen Edmonds




https://imageshack.com/i/0yk9dsj


----------



## upr_crust

NYC escaped snowfall last night, but is still gripped in wintry cold, hence the continued use of three-piece flannel suits . . . .


----------



## GWW

ascotman said:


> I love the ascot/cravat/neck scarf you are wearing in this pic! Beautiful!!!


Thanks, it's actually not a real ascot, but rather a square piece of cloth, maybe one day I'll cut this beautiful cloth up and make a real ascot and a pocket square from it. (The tie is for size reference)











upr_crust said:


> I had never heard of the word "feh" until it was used by *my late husband*, and I suspect that it may be Yiddish in origin, as the late husband was Jewish (albeit the most secular of Jews - a great fan of ham and cheese sandwiches, shrimp cocktail and lobster).


I just have to ask as this has already wondered me multiple times (everytime you talk about your husband):
Are you of a homosexual disposition? (did I just break any taboos? :confused2

And regarding your outfit:
Why would you complain about the cold, doesn't it allow you to wear that beautiful flannel three-piece?
And the outstanding coordination between cufflinks and bow tie makes me wonder: do you have cufflinks to go along with every tie you own, it certainly appears that way?

Here's my attempt, I know the shirt is suboptimal, but what can I do if all the others need to be laundered?


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> I just have to ask as this has already wondered me multiple times (everytime you talk about your husband):Are you of a homosexual disposition? (did I just break any taboos? :confused2And regarding your outfit:Why would you complain about the cold, doesn't it allow you to wear that beautiful flannel three-piece?And the outstanding coordination between cufflinks and bow tie makes me wonder: do you have cufflinks to go along with every tie you own, it certainly appears that way?


I don't know if I'm of "a homosexual disposition", but I am gay, yes, and in September 2008, when it became legal in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts for out of state residents to have a same-sex wedding, and after 28+ years of relationship, I married the gentleman in question. Less happily, he died in August 2009, hence "late husband". (Fear not - I've currently a live-in partner, whom I hope to marry at some point in the future.)Thank you for the compliments on today's suit, but I've also got very nice spring/summer suits in the closet, and after a long winter, I would like to rotate through the collection. (I would also like it to less painfully cold and windy out.) As for cufflinks, I've been buying them for the last three decades or so, such that I have 100+ pairs, and can usually find something that goes with whatever other attire I choose.


----------



## GWW

Well... you could call it being gay aswell, but I'm a supporter of euphemisms, this means that in fact you are of a homosexual disposition . Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems as things are going well again.

Right, the spring/ summer suits... I should've known that you'll have lots of those aswell. Is there a thread where I can see your closet or something? I just cant imagine anyone being able to have a place for all these clothes


----------



## Jovan

GWW: What an odd way to phrase that! Generally, both online and off, it's better to just treat the whole "disposition" as a normal thing since it is increasingly considered that in polite society. And if someone of one gender says that they are married to/dating/etc. someone of the same gender, I think your question is already answered. 

upr_crust: I don't know if you noticed, but I've been making use of a few of the ties you gave me lately.


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> I just have to ask as this has already wondered me multiple times (everytime you talk about your husband):
> Are you of a homosexual disposition? (did I just break any taboos? :confused2


And the perceptiveness award goes to.....


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan;1530411upr_crust: I don't know if you noticed said:


> I have noticed and am pleased that you're making good use of them. Wear them in good health.


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Well... you could call it being gay aswell, but I'm a supporter of euphemisms, this means that in fact you are of a homosexual disposition . Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems as things are going well again.Right, the spring/ summer suits... I should've known that you'll have lots of those aswell. Is there a thread where I can see your closet or something? I just cant imagine anyone being able to have a place for all these clothes


There is no thread in which you (or anyone else) could see my closets, as they are jam-packed with clothes (both mine and my partner's), and are most un-photogenic. They shall remain a mystery. Ironically enough, I was asked the same question on That Other Webiste (my euphemism for styleforum.net), and had the same answer for that enquiry as well.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> There is no thread in which you (or anyone else) could see my closets, as they are jam-packed with clothes (both mine and my partner's), and are most un-photogenic. They shall remain a mystery. Ironically enough, I was asked the same question on That Other Webiste (my euphemism for styleforum.net), and had the same answer for that enquiry as well.


No you ruined it for me! I always assumed your closet looked like a cross between Brooks Brothers store and the Harvard Club.

I wanted to ask: are the upper level Charles Tyrwhitt shirts (black label, luxury, or whatever they call them) worth the extra bucks?


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> There is no thread in which you (or anyone else) could see my closets, as they are jam-packed with clothes (both mine and my partner's), and are most un-photogenic. They shall remain a mystery. Ironically enough, I was asked the same question on That Other Webiste (my euphemism for styleforum.net), and had the same answer for that enquiry as well.


There are many things worse than having closets massivley overstuffed with awesomeness.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> No you ruined it for me! I always assumed your closet looked like a cross between Brooks Brothers store and the Harvard Club.I wanted to ask: are the upper level Charles Tyrwhitt shirts (black label, luxury, or whatever they call them) worth the extra bucks?


The problem in Manhattan with having a closet that looks like a cross between Brooks Bros. and the Harvard Club is that Manhattan residential real estate goes for somewhere north of $1,000/Sq. foot. I could afford the closet, but not the clothes to go into it, or the clothes, crammed into the space I have. I choose option B. As for the upper level CT shirts - the fabrics are nicer, construction seems to be the same. I've only bought the "good stuff" on sale, at which price point it's worth it - but then again, I'm cheap.


RogerP said:


> There are many things worse than having closets massivley overstuffed with awesomeness.


Truer words were never spoken


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> The problem in Manhattan with having a closet that looks like a cross between Brooks Bros. and the Harvard Club is that Manhattan residential real estate goes for somewhere north of $1,000/Sq. foot. I could afford the closet, but not the clothes to go into it, or the clothes, crammed into the space I have. I choose option B. As for the upper level CT shirts - the fabrics are nicer, construction seems to be the same. I've only bought the "good stuff" on sale, at which price point it's worth it - but then again, I'm cheap. Truer words were never spoken


You're forgetting basic math which tell us that say a 500 square foot home in Manhattan is > than a 1000 square foot home in Brooklyn which is > than a 2000 square foot home in New Jersey. For example, (sorry there's no legit source behind it).

Yeah I only buy their stuff on sale too. I didn't know if it would be worth it cause I've got a coupon.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> There is no thread in which you (or anyone else) could see my closets, as they are jam-packed with clothes (both mine and my partner's), and are most un-photogenic. They shall remain a mystery. Ironically enough, I was asked the same question on That Other Webiste (my euphemism for styleforum.net), and had the same answer for that enquiry as well.


Personally, I'd be unashamed to show my closet and wouldn't judge you for yours. It tends to humanize well-dressed people I hold in high regard. Thread idea?


----------



## Stubbly

upr_crust said:


>


Crusty, you have exceptionally good taste! I LOVE the down-brim fedora!!

While our styles may differ somewhat, I look to you for guidance, and inspiration. Please keep up the good work!!


----------



## Shaver

GWW said:


> Well... you could call it being gay aswell, but I'm a supporter of euphemisms, this means that in fact you are of a homosexual disposition . Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems as things are going well again.
> 
> Right, the spring/ summer suits... I should've known that you'll have lots of those aswell. Is there a thread where I can see your closet or something? I just cant imagine anyone being able to have a place for all these clothes


I should imagine that 'gay' is the euphemism and 'homosexual disposition' is the bald technical description.....

Anyway GWW, since you bring the subject up so unabashedly - what is *your *favourite sexual activity? :devil:


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Personally, I'd be unashamed to show my closet and wouldn't judge you for yours. It tends to humanize well-dressed people I hold in high regard. Thread idea?


I would remind you, however, that no man is a hero to his valet. This might extend to those who know the rat's nest that is one's closet. 



Stubbly said:


> Crusty, you have exceptionally good taste! I LOVE the down-brim fedora!!
> 
> While our styles may differ somewhat, I look to you for guidance, and inspiration. Please keep up the good work!!


Thank you, Stubbly. My style is certainly not for everyone - idiosyncratic and eccentric - but I am glad that meets with some approval, and stimulates ideas.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a green tie (one assumes tastefully). I have probably failed in this regard, as today's combo is more than a bit flashy, but I like it well enough. Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## momsdoc

One of the few benefits of living in NJ is the affordability of 3500 sq ft. and all the closet space it brings. Now that the kids have moved out their closet space is available. However I am married (to a woman GWW if that's OK with you), so I am relegated to two 9 foot closets. It is not tight yet, but if the good lord's willing and the creek don't rise, they shall be. Then I will be forced to spend precious time each evening pressing the wrinkles out of the clothes. Knowing the tight spaces available in Manhattan ( a lot of apartments are smaller than my closets), I have to ask "Crusty how much time do you have to devote to touching up you clothes"?


BTW: did I oversleep? I thought today was Thursday.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> I would remind you, however, that no man is a hero to his valet. This might extend to those who know the rat's nest that is one's closet.
> 
> Thank you, Stubbly. My style is certainly not for everyone - idiosyncratic and eccentric - but I am glad that meets with some approval, and stimulates ideas.
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a green tie (one assumes tastefully). I have probably failed in this regard, as today's combo is more than a bit flashy, but I like it well enough. Hope that you enjoy.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe its because I enjoy flashy, but I love today's outfit! Especially the tie! As it is echoed time and time again, thank you for your contributions to this site. Many enjoy them. Have a wonderful day Sir!


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> One of the few benefits of living in NJ is the affordability of 3500 sq ft. and all the closet space it brings. Now that the kids have moved out their closet space is available. However I am married (to a woman GWW if that's OK with you), so I am relegated to two 9 foot closets. It is not tight yet, but if the good lord's willing and the creek don't rise, they shall be. Then I will be forced to spend precious time each evening pressing the wrinkles out of the clothes. Knowing the tight spaces available in Manhattan ( a lot of apartments are smaller than my closets), I have to ask "Crusty how much time do you have to devote to touching up you clothes"?
> 
> BTW: did I oversleep? I thought today was Thursday.


Best of luck with your project to fill your two nine-foot closets (I am officially jealous of your space), and, in answer to your question, I spend nearly no time touching up my clothes - perhaps I am merely more rumpled in real life.

As for oversleeping, they've started the thread for the Friday Challenge already, and my Fridays start very early, hence my jumping of the gun. No, Rip Van Winkle, you did not oversleep.


----------



## upr_crust

immanuelrx said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you, however, that no man is a hero to his valet. This might extend to those who know the rat's nest that is one's closet.
> 
> Thank you, Stubbly. My style is certainly not for everyone - idiosyncratic and eccentric - but I am glad that meets with some approval, and stimulates ideas.
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a green tie (one assumes tastefully). I have probably failed in this regard, as today's combo is more than a bit flashy, but I like it well enough. Hope that you enjoy.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe its because I enjoy flashy, but I love today's outfit! Especially the tie! As it is echoed time and time again, thank you for your contributions to this site. Many enjoy them. Have a wonderful day Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Immanuelrx - on your instructions, I just will have a wonderful day . You have one as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## momsdoc

I have been ruminating over this post since reading it. I told myself to let it go, but as usual I cannot. 
Shaver I applaud your subtlety, something I lack, possibly from being a NY Jew.

"I just have to ask as this has already wondered me multiple times (everytime you talk about your husband):
Are you of a homosexual disposition? (did I just break any taboos? )"

"Well... you could call it being gay aswell, but I'm a supporter of euphemisms, this means that in fact you are of a homosexual disposition . Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems as things are going well again."

Jaw droppingly, ignorant, insensitive, offensive, I just don't have the words for it,

Sorry Crusty, I just had to.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I, too, assumed you had a closet that resembled a high-end haberdashery (image officially shattered), but living in NYC myself, I appreciate the square-footage cost dilemma. Oddly, it forces me to be very thoughtful in buying clothes and I buy much, much less clothing than I want to, in no small part, because I would have no where to put it. I try to apply the one item in / one item off to Goodwill strategy so that I (1) don't clutter up the few small closets I have and (2) force myself to constant cull my clothing (or, as happens, not buy something because I don't want to get rid of something). 

Final thought, your clothes always look well pressed, so I am suspicious that they are that "jammed" in as whenever I allow a closet to become jammed, the clothes all wrinkle.

Final, final thought - Shaver you are one of my favorites.


----------



## Shaver

^ Aww thank you, I am blushing.

I have just been sprucing up my spring/summer wardrobe (new chinos are back from being altered by the tailor etc) so I may make an appearance on this thread before too long.

My main problem is that I do not currently have anyone to take the photos..........

..

.
.
.
.

.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I'll look forward to it!


----------



## immanuelrx

momsdoc said:


> I have been ruminating over this post since reading it. I told myself to let it go, but as usual I cannot.
> Shaver I applaud your subtlety, something I lack, possibly from being a NY Jew.
> 
> "I just have to ask as this has already wondered me multiple times (everytime you talk about your husband):
> Are you of a homosexual disposition? (did I just break any taboos? )"
> 
> "Well... you could call it being gay aswell, but I'm a supporter of euphemisms, this means that in fact you are of a homosexual disposition . Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems as things are going well again."
> 
> *Jaw droppingly, ignorant, insensitive, offensive, I just don't have the words for it*,
> 
> Sorry Crusty, I just had to.


^^^^^
+1


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> I have been ruminating over this post since reading it. I told myself to let it go, but as usual I cannot. Shaver I applaud your subtlety, something I lack, possibly from being a NY Jew."I just have to ask as this has already wondered me multiple times (everytime you talk about your husband):Are you of a homosexual disposition? (did I just break any taboos? )""Well... you could call it being gay aswell, but I'm a supporter of euphemisms, this means that in fact you are of a homosexual disposition . Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems as things are going well again."Jaw droppingly, ignorant, insensitive, offensive, I just don't have the words for it,Sorry Crusty, I just had to.





immanuelrx said:


> ^^^^^+1


Thank you, gentlemen (and Shaver, too!) for your comments, but I did not take offense at the gentleman's remarks, based on the following observations. 1). The gentleman in question did not, IMHO, make his remarks in a manner designed to offend me - rather more in a manner intended to be ironic (whether execution followed intent is a matter of opinion). 2). The gentleman in question is, from the location listed on his profile, is most likely communicating in a language not his first. 3). The gentleman in question, from all of his posted pictures, is quite young. 4). Shaver's question to him might well be very much en pointe. However, it's always gratifying to know that other posters have one's back. I hope to be able to do the same for you all some day.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian
Socks: Tetris!


----------



## tigerpac

Love, love, love the socks and shoes!

(Would prefer a straighter tie knot but I'm ocd about that)


----------



## Roycru

Shaver said:


> My main problem is that I do not currently have anyone to take the photos..........
> 
> ..
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .


Much of the time I also don't have someone to take a picture. I just ask random people on the street or in shops or restaurants or wherever, show them how the camera works, and then I have pictures.

Tourists are always good people to ask. You can ask them to take your picture, and then take their picture with their camera (which is the only way they can get a picture with all of them in it).

People begging on the streets are also good people to take your picture. When they ask for money, offer to give them a dollar (or a pound in your case) if they take your picture. Then suggest that they offer to take tourists pictures for money instead of just asking people for money. Weeks later, when I encounter to same beggars again, they often look more prosperous and thank me for my suggestion.


----------



## Shaver

^ Roycru, that is very sound advice. I shall take it. Thank you.


----------



## red_shift

Am I missing something here? This post has no place in this thread.


----------



## Reuben

red_shift said:


> Am I missing something here? This post has no place in this thread.


Yup, check the poster's name, age, and history.


----------



## upr_crust

red_shift said:


> Am I missing something here? This post has no place in this thread.


The poster has no business being on this website, unless he (she, and or it) is willing to pay for advertising his products. (From the description, even then, he has no business here - certainly not his prime market niche, assuming that there is one.)


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> The start of another week, with wintry temperatures returning to NYC. Feh . . . .


I have been taking Crusty for granted recently, to my shame. So I have had a look at some of his recent submissions and I must allow that this is my favourite. A spectacular full length overcoat, a true 'hero' coat, with sleeves at exactly the correct length. The colour work of the outdoor wear is, as to be expected from someone with Crusty's fine Art background, quite sublime - hat, scarf & overcoat in absolute harmony. Lovely dark chocolate boots resonating 'just so' with the material of the suit. The tie, shirt, cuff-links and pocket square could not have been better chosen to compliment from one to the other. As to the fit of the jacket across the shoulders and upper arm - look upon Crusty's works ye mighty and despair - perfect.

,
,
,
,

,
,


----------



## upr_crust

Oh, dear - I have a lot to live up to with tomorrow's fit, then, it would seem. As I'm seeing my MTM person at Brooks Bros. tomorrow, maybe I'll don some of the things that he's made for me before. I hope that I won't disappoint (either my rep at BB or Shaver - don't know if I could deal with the shame if I did  ).


Shaver said:


> I have been taking Crusty for granted recently, to my shame. So I have had a look at some of his recent submissions and I must allow that this is my favourite. A spectacular full length overcoat, a true 'hero' coat, with sleeves at exactly the correct length. The colour work of the outdoor wear is, as to be expected from someone with Crusty's fine Art background, quite sublime - hat, scarf & overcoat in absolute harmony. Lovely dark chocolate boots resonating 'just so' with the material of the suit. The tie, shirt, cuff-links and pocket square could not have been better chosen to compliment from one to the other. As to the fit of the jacket across the shoulders and upper arm - look upon Crusty's works ye mighty and despair - perfect.,,,,,,


----------



## tocqueville

red_shift said:


> Am I missing something here? This post has no place in this thread.


Yup. Gone.


----------



## crocto

tigerpac said:


> Love, love, love the socks and shoes!
> 
> (Would prefer a straighter tie knot but I'm ocd about that)


Tetris socks!! They were $5 at DSW. I couldn't not buy them. These are similar but more expensive.

People on here talk about shoes _a lot_ and I have to say I got two pairs of these Bostonian Akron captoes like 2 or 3 years ago and they've held up extremely well. Sure they're made in China or India, corrected correction whatever but I live in Jersey home of the world's worst streets, sidewalks, and attitudes west of Staten Island so the fact that they've held up so well makes me think the whole line of "Allen Edmonds are the standard" a little over the top.


----------



## tigerpac

I live in Jersey too but I like my Allen Edmonds, Aldens, Trickers and the rest. I wouldn't knock em until you try them, but.... nice looking shoes are nice looking shoes - and those are doing a great job so no objections here.



crocto said:


> Tetris socks!! They were $5 at DSW. I couldn't not buy them. These are similar but more expensive.
> 
> People on here talk about shoes _a lot_ and I have to say I got two pairs of these Bostonian Akron captoes like 2 or 3 years ago and they've held up extremely well. Sure they're made in China or India, corrected correction whatever but I live in Jersey home of the world's worst streets, sidewalks, and attitudes west of Staten Island so the fact that they've held up so well makes me think the whole line of "Allen Edmonds are the standard" a little over the top.


----------



## momsdoc

I spent so much time thinking of the post by GWW that I didn't have time to work on todays outfit, so I just threw this together.

Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger check
Tie: BB - old Brooksgate circa 1977
SC: JAB Donegal
Trousers: LE cords
Socks: PRL
Boots: J&M perforated captoe brogue.


----------



## Stubbly

upr_crust said:


> There is no thread in which you (or anyone else) could see my closets, as they are jam-packed with clothes (both mine and my partner's), and are most un-photogenic. They shall remain a mystery. Ironically enough, I was asked the same question on That Other Webiste (my euphemism for styleforum.net), and had the same answer for that enquiry as well.





RogerP said:


> There are many things worse than having closets massivley overstuffed with awesomeness.


Yes, there are worse things... Until spring 2013 when I started a wardrobe rebuilding project, my closets were overstuffed with much-less-than awesomeness. Now, my wardrobe is trimmed back and much improved -- not awesome, but much improved. It's a start.


----------



## Jovan

Jos A. Bank suit
Brooks Brothers shirt
Kenneth Cole tie
Ledbury socks 
Allen Edmonds
can't remember identity of tie bar and belt


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Jos A. Bank suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt
> Kenneth Cole tie
> Ledbury socks
> Allen Edmonds
> can't remember identity of tie bar and belt


It really is a shame that you can no longer go into JAB and get a suit that looks like that. But then again, you can't even go into Brooks and get a suit that looks like that anymore. Oh well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

I know, this one was a keeper for sure. Check Etsy often. You can find some great treasures.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Jos A. Bank suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt
> Kenneth Coletie
> Ledbury socks
> Allen Edmonds
> can't remember identity of tie bar and belt


Perfect fit Jovan, love the placing of the tie bar (that is exactly where one should sit, to my mind) linen showing just right, decent break, wondrous cuillère, no dreaded inverted 'v' revealing shirt and belt, tie sitting exactly within the belt buckle. Now - if you were to lose that button down collar and replace it with a proper collar that slides underneath the jacket then I could proclaim you perfect! A minor quibble, though. This is really first rate work. :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - Shaver typed my intended response almost verbatim. Well done!


----------



## upr_crust

Let me first echo the comments of Shaver and RogerP on Jovan's latest posting - very well done, indeed (but save the buttondown shirts for more casual attire).

The BB trunk show for MTM has rep's at my local branch today. I'll be commissioning a sports jacket, but decided, in the spirit of the day, to wear some of the things that have been made for me previously - today's suit and shirt.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan: looking sharp, BD shirt included. Only thing I would change is the tie bar (not a fan of them).


----------



## GWW

Shaver said:


> Anyway GWW, since you bring the subject up so unabashedly - what is *your *favourite sexual activity?


Do not think I ran away from this question, all it was was the lack of time yesterday.
My favourite sexual activity? That'll probably be looking at beautiful women and thinking about how sad I am 
If you'd set my sexual life to music it would just be a Tristan Chord all the way through to symbolize the never ending longing I feel.
That being said, let's put this topic I shouldn't even have brought up to rest and go back to the clothes, which we all love aswell.



upr_crust said:


> Let me first echo the comments of Shaver and RogerP on Jovan's latest posting - very well done, indeed (but save the buttondown shirts for more casual attire).


I can't do anything other than agreeing with upr and those mentioned in his post. 

As for what you're wearing crusty:
Really nice suit, but what's up with no linen showing on the left side in the full body shot? I assume the shirt sleeve just rode up into the jacket?
And the tie's very beautiful :thumbs-up:

For what I'm wearing: still the same shirt as on Wednesday, but I lost the jacket and swapped the trousers for a pair of jeans:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> As for what you're wearing crusty:Really nice suit, but what's up with no linen showing on the left side in the full body shot? I assume the shirt sleeve just rode up into the jacket?And the tie's very beautiful :thumbs-up:


Thank you for your comments, and you assume correctly - the left sleeve was caught up in the sleeve of the jacket. Today's tie is Charvet, FYI.


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> Perfect fit Jovan, love the placing of the tie bar (that is exactly where one should sit, to my mind) linen showing just right, decent break, wondrous cuillère, no dreaded inverted 'v' revealing shirt and belt, tie sitting exactly within the belt buckle. Now - if you were to lose that button down collar and replace it with a proper collar that slides underneath the jacket then I could proclaim you perfect! A minor quibble, though. This is really first rate work. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Shaver.

I find your observation about wearing a "proper" collar interesting since nothing short of an English spread (5" width) will meet, much less go under, the jacket lapels in my experience. Not even a moderate spread collar (4" width). The avoidance of button-down collars with ties is also a cultural thing as I recall. I've only observed them being worn with ties on school uniforms over in your neck of the woods. The London Lounge seems to confirm this, as they regard Trad style as "something you should have grown out of a long time ago". Agree to disagree!

You will, however, be pleased to know that I have worn this suit with a spread collar before, much to the Trads' horror.  I don't strictly adhere to the whole "button-down collar and barrel cuffs with sack suit" dogma. Next time, double cuff perhaps...



FLCracka said:


> Jovan: looking sharp, BD shirt included. Only thing I would change is the tie bar (not a fan of them).


Thanks for the feedback, but I'm afraid the tie bars are staying!


----------



## Shaver

^

It is achievable, a trawl through my archival posts and - voila!


----------



## Jovan

I never said it wasn't possible period, just that there are a limited selection of collars that will do it. Proving my point, that's an English spread collar!


----------



## Shaver

^ Sorry, my friend, if my post appeared to be disputative - I had genuinely intended it as more of a purely conversational response.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I have to say, I although I wouldn't wear a sack myself, I find BD collars appropriate with them. Jovan, we both know how averse Shaver is to them, but we do find them in the UK. Hey, I wear the occasonal button-down with SCs myself, though I'm not exactly British. I agree with the rest of Shaver's comments, and that is where I favour a tie bar as well.

(Oh, and Shaver: crisp and neat. I should say Riesling-like. You know what you're doing.)


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> ^ Sorry, my friend, if my post appeared to be disputative - I had genuinely intended it as more of a purely conversational response.


I wasn't offended, just pointing something out.



Anthony Charton said:


> ^ I have to say, I although I wouldn't wear a sack myself, I find BD collars appropriate with them. Jovan, we both know how averse Shaver is to them, but we do find them in the UK. Hey, I wear the occasonal button-down with SCs myself, though I'm not exactly British. I agree with the rest of Shaver's comments, and that is where I favour a tie bar as well.
> 
> (Oh, and Shaver: crisp and neat. I should say Riesling-like. You know what you're doing.)


Thanks for the comments. I rather like tie bars because, like many great things in menswear, it serves both a functional and aesthetic purpose. It does require you to get the arch in your tie juuust right before clipping, however. I really don't like how high some guys wear them, it rather reminds me of Agent Smith. (Whose costume was an exaggerated stereotype of "G-men" or "men in black" to begin with.) The ideal place is about halfway down the tie.

Not a huge fan of this particular button-down though. Non-iron but barely rolls. I swear I've seen other Brooks Brothers non-irons rolling better than that. I'll need to get some pinpoint long roll button-downs from Ratio Clothing, I think, and just relegate this to tieless wear.

It seems the only time sack jackets or suits caught on in the UK was with the mod crowd, and even then they had really narrow lapels and trousers with bumfreezer short jackets.


----------



## Fading Fast

When I didn't work from home, I was gravitating to tab collars, collar bars and collar pins as I don't love button-down shirts with suits (although, I think they are fine and, in the finance world, OCBD and a suit is done all the time and some very thoughtful dressers do it exclusively) and I find spread, point, et al. collars need to be the right length and properly pressed to look spot on and I wasn't that good at either, so I lot of times I thought they looked off on me. To Jovan's point, I think the tab, tie bar / pin exist for a very real purpose and do their job well - and they make the tie knot pop nicely as well. Again, nothing wrong at all with spread collars - and, as always, Shaver's looks outstanding - I just wasn't as talented as he is at making it look that good.


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> I find your observation about wearing a "proper" collar interesting since *nothing short of an English spread* (5" width) will *meet*, much less go under, the jacket lapels in my experience. Not even a moderate spread collar (4" width). The avoidance of button-down collars with ties is also a cultural thing as I recall. I've only observed them being worn with ties on school uniforms over in your neck of the woods. The London Lounge seems to confirm this, as they regard Trad style as "something you should have grown out of a long time ago". Agree to disagree!


I'm not too versed in collar styles, but this is, for what I know, not an English spread, but it does obviously meet, so there you have it.

To make this post not totally useless if my collar turns out to be an English spread: would this collar spread be wide enough for a half Windsor knot or will I have to use the four in hand (this question isn't really geared towards you Jovan, I know you wear your FIH's with every collar type out there )?


----------



## crocto

Jovan how did you manage to get a JAB suit to fit you like that? You must chain sawed off the shoulder pads yourself.


----------



## Reuben

crocto said:


> Jovan how did you manage to get a JAB suit to fit you like that? You must chain sawed off the shoulder pads yourself.


Very different JAB than you're thinking of. Back in the day they were every bit the equal of Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Let me first echo the comments of Shaver and RogerP on Jovan's latest posting - very well done, indeed (but save the buttondown shirts for more casual attire).
> 
> The BB trunk show for MTM has rep's at my local branch today. I'll be commissioning a sports jacket, but decided, in the spirit of the day, to wear some of the things that have been made for me previously - today's suit and shirt.


Upr, looking dapper as usual.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> When I didn't work from home, I was gravitating to tab collars, collar bars and collar pins as I don't love button-down shirts with suits (although, I think they are fine and, in the finance world, OCBD and a suit is done all the time and some very thoughtful dressers do it exclusively) and I find spread, point, et al. collars need to be the right length and properly pressed to look spot on and I wasn't that good at either, so I lot of times I thought they looked off on me. To Jovan's point, I think the tab, tie bar / pin exist for a very real purpose and do their job well - and they make the tie knot pop nicely as well. Again, nothing wrong at all with spread collars - and, as always, Shaver's looks outstanding - I just wasn't as talented as he is at making it look that good.


I still want to get some tab collar shirts, but with longer points than standard. It appears that, like most wing collars off the rack, they've maintained the wimpy proportions of the '80s.



crocto said:


> Jovan how did you manage to get a JAB suit to fit you like that? You must chain sawed off the shoulder pads yourself.


It's from the '80s, as noted by the seller and confirmed by details like 3.5" notch lapels with edge stitching, natural waisted trousers, and lack of top jetting on the front pockets. I've also seen these details on another '80s suit I used to own. These don't date them in a bad way like droopy low gorges or super wide shoulders would, but those were typically not found on sack suits even from then.



Reuben said:


> Very different JAB than you're thinking of. Back in the day they were every bit the equal of Brooks Brothers.


What he said. How the mighty have fallen... and I fear Brooks Brothers may be falling faster than del Vecchio can catch it, sadly.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> I would remind you, however, that no man is a hero to his valet. This might extend to those who know the rat's nest that is one's closet.
> 
> Thank you, Stubbly. My style is certainly not for everyone - idiosyncratic and eccentric - but I am glad that meets with some approval, and stimulates ideas.
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a green tie (one assumes tastefully). I have probably failed in this regard, as today's combo is more than a bit flashy, but I like it well enough. Hope that you enjoy.


Crusty, I loved the tie so much I picked up the same color tie, just different pattern. I had been eyeing the tie for a while, but just didn't know what to do with it. Now it know 
I am picturing a similar color shirt, but with white collar and french cuffs.


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> I'm not too versed in collar styles, but this is, for what I know, not an English spread, but it does obviously meet, so there you have it.
> 
> To make this post not totally useless if my collar turns out to be an English spread: would this collar spread be wide enough for a half Windsor knot or will I have to use the four in hand (this question isn't really geared towards you Jovan, I know you wear your FIH's with every collar type out there )?


Half windsor is definitely a valid choice here.


----------



## RogerP

Just to prove I actually own jeans.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Just to prove I actually own jeans.


What kind of shoes are those Rog?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ AE Townleys in shell.


----------



## StylePurgatory

For a meeting with a client for brunch today. I think a white OCBD might have been better, but I wore almost that exact outfit (except brown loafers, and a different pair of brown pants) last weekend, so I wanted to shake something up. The lapels aren't bowing, they're shaped with that curve. Not sure what the hell my hair is doing.











Jacket: Heirloom, of sorts.
Tie: BB 346, thrifted by me
Pants: Random find at Macy's
Shirt: Klauss Boheler
PS: Etsy
Watch: Bovaly
Coat: Corneliani
Scarf: Levi Strauss - usually wear casually, but thought would be fun with the green tie.
Shoes: AE Fifth Ave., thrifted by me, first day wearing them out
Socks: Would get me excommunicated.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ This shirt is definitely too dark for the rest of the rig- I think a lighter blue OCBD would have been interesting- but the rest is well put-together. I really like the pattern of that jacket. Are the socks Targyles?


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> For a meeting with a client for brunch today. I think a *white OCBD might have been better*, but I wore almost that exact outfit (except brown loafers, and a different pair of brown pants) last weekend, so I wanted to shake something up. The lapels aren't bowing, they're shaped with that curve. Not sure what the hell my hair is doing.


I think with this rig an ecru shirt would have looked very good 
But otherwise very sharp, I exspecially like the overcoat shot :thumbs-up:

Once again it's sunday and I get to wear a tie for church, this time I paired it with matching trousers and jacket:


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> I think with this rig an ecru shirt would have looked very good
> But otherwise very sharp, I exspecially like the overcoat shot :thumbs-up:
> 
> Once again it's sunday and I get to wear a tie for church, this time I paired it with matching trousers and jacket:


Holy tie knot, Batman! If I didn't know you were going to church, I might have thought you were smuggling some contraband inside that knot. My suggestion would be to try a four-in-hand. Easy to tie, and much more aesthetically pleasing with a conservative-ish outfit like that one. Your shirt and jacket sleeves are both too long, though well-proportioned to one another. My $.02.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

StylePurgatory said:


> For a meeting with a client for brunch today. I think a white OCBD might have been better, but I wore almost that exact outfit (except brown loafers, and a different pair of brown pants) last weekend, so I wanted to shake something up. The lapels aren't bowing, they're shaped with that curve. Not sure what the hell my hair is doing.
> 
> Jacket: Heirloom, of sorts.
> Tie: BB 346, thrifted by me
> Pants: Random find at Macy's
> Shirt: Klauss Boheler
> PS: Etsy
> Watch: Bovaly
> Coat: Corneliani
> Scarf: Levi Strauss - usually wear casually, but thought would be fun with the green tie.
> Shoes: AE Fifth Ave., thrifted by me, first day wearing them out
> Socks: Would get me excommunicated.


The lapels might not be bowing out, but they're being pulled to the sides. Bottom line: the coat is lovely, and I'm sure its provenance is excellent, but it needs to be let out.

That shirt is also too businesslike for any tweed coat, but I wouldn't suggest wearing it with business attire, since it's a bit dated. It might look good tieless under that tan suit you posted in the other thread. I have a great deal of tolerance for casual summer suits without ties, since there are so few summer sportcoat fabrics I like.

If you'd like a patterned shirt to pair with tweed, my belief is that tattersalls or graph checks are preferable to poplin stripes. I also don't love stiff point collars in this context. A firm spread collar is acceptable with tweed (for an English look), as is a soft point (think '30s-'50s), but this kind of collar is, again, too serious.

The coat and trousers go well together, and I believe that good argyle socks area great way to make closed-throat shoes work perfectly with tweeds.

I've previously advocated against jacquard striped ties, and while it's a matter of taste, I really think a repp is more at home with tweed.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ This shirt is definitely too dark for the rest of the rig- I think a lighter blue OCBD would have been interesting- but the rest is well put-together. I really like the pattern of that jacket. Are the socks Targyles?


They are from Old Navy, of all places. They used to have lots of fun patterns of cotton socks, for cheap. I bought a ton when I was in grad school, to wear with jeans, etc. They no longer sell anything interesting at all, in terms of hosiery. But they used to be something like 3 pairs for $12, or less.

@GWW, thanks. Yes, I have also thought ecru, or some kind of off-white would have been good. I'm not happy with the shirt choice, in this context. I've worn that shirt, with that jacket, very successfully, with no tie, and dark jeans, so I thought it would work much better than this. That's definitely the weak link.

@YRR the jacket could probably stand to be let out a little - I did a little experimenting in the mirror, and found that arm movement is the culprit, so the chest is a little tight. That makes sense, since I'm bigger in the chest than my father was in the 80's. I agree that the shirt was a bit of a miss with this fit, but I'm curious as to what about it makes it look dated to you? I like the stripe in the tie with this, but mostly it was for the Green Tie Challenge on the other forum. Otherwise I probably wouldn't have worn a tie at all.


----------



## Jovan

GWW: It seems to me that you need shirt sleeves an inch shorter and to size down in jacket length. For example, if you are wearing a 40R you should wear a 40S. I agree with FLCracka that the tie knot is the weakest link. Not sure if that's a Windsor or Half-Windsor, but it's too big either way. You need to also cinch your tie so the knot covers the collar band. Yours is almost a half inch below, which looks a tad sloppy.


----------



## zzdocxx

Whew GWW, those shoes are rather snazzy.

From whence came they?


----------



## GWW

FLCracka said:


> Holy tie knot, Batman! If I didn't know you were going to church, I might have thought you were smuggling some contraband inside that knot. My suggestion would be to try a four-in-hand. Easy to tie, and much more aesthetically pleasing with a conservative-ish outfit like that one. Your shirt and jacket sleeves are both too long, though well-proportioned to one another. My $.02.


Shh.. don't tell anyone, but I actually concealed carry my Glock 17 in my tie knot 
On a serious note, I don't get people's obsession with the four in hand knot, but I haven't really tried it out aswell. The Swiss perfectionist in me tells me to use a symetrical knot. Sould I finally find a self tie bow-tie here in Switzerland I'll probably tweak it untill it looks like a pre-tied one.
You're right on the shirt and jacket sleeves. If I'd button the other cuff button the shirt sleeves would sit right where they should, but as the jacket's too long I thought I'd make the too look fine relative to each other.



Jovan said:


> GWW: It seems to me that you need shirt sleeves an inch shorter and to size down in jacket length. For example, if you are wearing a 40R you should wear a 40S. I agree with FLCracka that the tie knot is the weakest link. Not sure if that's a Windsor or Half-Windsor, but it's too big either way. You need to also cinch your tie so the knot covers the collar band. Yours is almost a half inch below, which looks a tad sloppy.


A shorter jacket would indeed be beneficial, but beggars can't be choosers, exspecially if they live in switzerland, where classic men's clothing seems to be much rarer, and their size is a European size 44 (or a bit bigger), which is about the smallest size there is.
The knot's a Half-Windsor and the tie might have originally been a bit higher, but the way it is on the pictures certainly isn't optimal, I agree.



zzdocxx said:


> Whew GWW, those shoes are rather snazzy.
> 
> From whence came they?


The shoes are from the brand Melvin & Hamilton. I mainly chose them because they were like the only pair of Oxfords available in all of Aarau.
In reality the light part's a bit less flashy than it appears, but I've already got some comments on them being "Cowboy-shoes" anyway.


----------



## upr_crust

The wetness that has characterized the entire weekend is currently in retreat. At least the temperatures are not the frigid ones from this past winter.


----------



## Fatman

StylePurgatory said:


> For a meeting with a client for brunch today. I think a white OCBD might have been better, but I wore almost that exact outfit (except brown loafers, and a different pair of brown pants) last weekend, so I wanted to shake something up. The lapels aren't bowing, they're shaped with that curve. Not sure what the hell my hair is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Heirloom, of sorts.
> Tie: BB 346, thrifted by me
> Pants: Random find at Macy's
> Shirt: Klauss Boheler
> PS: Etsy
> Watch: Bovaly
> Coat: Corneliani
> Scarf: Levi Strauss - usually wear casually, but thought would be fun with the green tie.
> Shoes: AE Fifth Ave., thrifted by me, first day wearing them out
> Socks: Would get me excommunicated.


I think the scarf and tie is perfect.


----------



## stcolumba

Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


----------



## StylePurgatory

stcolumba said:


> Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


My wife has been on your side all week, with your U of M, and Tigers, dealies.


----------



## stcolumba

StylePurgatory said:


> My wife has been on your side all week, with your U of M, and Tigers, dealies.


You married well! Now, is she a Red Wings fan, also?


----------



## StylePurgatory

Let me reply visually, if I may:


----------



## upr_crust

immanuelrx said:


> Crusty, I loved the tie so much I picked up the same color tie, just different pattern. I had been eyeing the tie for a while, but just didn't know what to do with it. Now it know I am picturing a similar color shirt, but with white collar and french cuffs.


Glad to be of assistance!


stcolumba said:


> Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


Great bow tie today.


StylePurgatory said:


> Let me reply visually, if I may:


You have obviously married very well indeed (and had a photographer for your wedding with a great sense of humor).


----------



## stcolumba

StylePurgatory said:


> Let me reply visually, if I may:


Smart lady! Cherish her!


----------



## StylePurgatory

stcolumba said:


> Smart lady! Cherish her!


Oh I do!


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Yes! glad to see some Detroit sports fans here 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Out this evening with friends for drinks, and with that rarest of astronomical phenomena today - sunshine!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as hard as it is to choose, I think this is my favorite of your suits. The fit (perfect), the cut (English, up-to-date, but not stupid skinny), the style details (modest peak lapel and from memory - a ticket pocket?), that wonderful waistcoat, and that incredible fabric and pattern (flannel with a two-color chalk strip - assuming my addled monitor is right). This suit just lifts off the screen and looks as if it was bespoke (even though, if memory serves, it is OTR Phineas Cole - which is hardly shabby). Just fabulous and looks perfectly natural on you. I now officially hate all my suits.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Much agreed, my favourite of his also. The ticket pocket is visible in the fouth picture.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as hard as it is to choose, I think this is my favorite of your suits. The fit (perfect), the cut (English, up-to-date, but not stupid skinny), the style details (modest peak lapel and from memory - a ticket pocket?), that wonderful waistcoat, and that incredible fabric and pattern (flannel with a two-color chalk strip - assuming my addled monitor is right). This suit just lifts off the screen and looks as if it was bespoke (even though, if memory serves, it is OTR Phineas Cole - which is hardly shabby). Just fabulous and looks perfectly natural on you. I now officially hate all my suits.





Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Much agreed, my favourite of his also. The ticket pocket is visible in the fouth picture.


Thank you, gentlemen. Today's suit is a new favorite of mine as well - now that it's been tweaked from its original alterations (the first time out, the waistcoat was too tight across my chest, and the trousers were a half-inch too short). It is now quite comfortable to wear. For total accuracy, the pattern is a windowpane, not a stripe, and there is indeed a ticket pocket. Ironically enough (for me, at least) the suit is regular Paul Stuart, not Phineas Cole. I had tried some of last fall's Phineas Coles, but didn't see anything that suited me as well as this suit. I bought it to wear to my 40th high school class reunion (last November) - a personal "revenge of the nerd" moment, which was recognized only by a very few of my fellow classmates, but it made me feel properly "revenged". Trust me, I've a closet full of suits that don't fit me as well as this one does - it does invoke the same emotion in me as it does in you, Fading.


----------



## drlivingston

Without a doubt, Sir Crust, that is hands down my favorite suit in your well-stocked arsenal. It is simply stunning.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## bernoulli

I wish I could go against the grain (I love being a contrarian) but it is also my favorite suit of yours, Upr.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Today's suit is a new favorite of mine as well - now that it's been tweaked from its original alterations (the first time out, the waistcoat was too tight across my chest, and the trousers were a half-inch too short). It is now quite comfortable to wear. For total accuracy, the pattern is a windowpane, not a stripe, and there is indeed a ticket pocket. Ironically enough (for me, at least) the suit is regular Paul Stuart, not Phineas Cole. I had tried some of last fall's Phineas Coles, but didn't see anything that suited me as well as this suit. I bought it to wear to my 40th high school class reunion (last November) - a personal "revenge of the nerd" moment, which was recognized only by a very few of my fellow classmates, but it made me feel properly "revenged". Trust me, I've a closet full of suits that don't fit me as well as this one does - it does invoke the same emotion in me as it does in you, Fading.


And one follow up question on what is becoming the forum's consensus favorite suit of yours (no small achievement for the suit as the competition is tough) - in the windowpane pattern, are there two colors or one? It looks to me like white and faint purple or just white and the shadow of the white chalk is giving it a false second hue (with five lines of resolution on my old screen, it's hard to tell ).

And if more votes come in for this suit of yours, we might have to put it up there in the pantheon with Cary Grant's "North By NorthWest" suit and Connery's three-piece from "Goldfinger."


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


That is excellent, sir. Love the way the pocket square goes with the tie. (Just work on your dimpling some more.  )


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> I wish I could go against the grain (I love being a contrarian) but it is also my favorite suit of yours, Upr.


Thank you, Bernoulli. I am sure that I'll buy something in the future that will change your mind, and return you to your proper contrarian status .


Fading Fast said:


> And one follow up question on what is becoming the forum's consensus favorite suit of yours (no small achievement for the suit as the competition is tough) - in the windowpane pattern, are there two colors or one? It looks to me like white and faint purple or just white and the shadow of the white chalk is giving it a false second hue (with five lines of resolution on my old screen, it's hard to tell ). And if more votes come in for this suit of yours, we might have to put it up there in the pantheon with Cary Grant's "North By NorthWest" suit and Connery's three-piece from "Goldfinger."


To answer your question, the windowpane pattern is a most irregular one-stitch rope stripe in pale lavender, but it fades in and out, adding visual interest (no, it's not your monitor). The only sad thing is that soon it will be too warm for me to wear flannel in NYC - alas . . .


----------



## AnthonyFuller

In a rush today as I'm not feeling well and quite a bit of my clothes are at the tailor for alterations.




Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Very nice look! I like the pattern on the bow tie.



Jovan said:


> That is excellent, sir. Love the way the pocket square goes with the tie. (Just work on your dimpling some more.  )


I was rushing out the door so that's why you got bathroom photography. I'm shocked I managed to get the tie even close to decent. Thank you.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> The only sad thing is that soon it will be too warm for me to wear flannel in NYC - alas . . .


Such hardship.


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel
Ledbury
The Knottery
unknown silk knots
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds



https://imageshack.com/i/0scuxhj


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, with milder temperatures arriving in NYC. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a light-colored tie (and yes, I know it's only Wednesday) - here's my entry.


----------



## Fatman

crusty, I love the pink shirt/tie color. It makes me think that Spring will, some day, arrive.


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> crusty, I love the pink shirt/tie color. It makes me think that Spring will, some day, arrive.


Yes, but in Orrington, you have to first survive the mud season, and then the black fly season before experiencing Spring.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, with milder temperatures arriving in NYC. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a light-colored tie (and yes, I know it's only Wednesday) - here's my entry.
> 
> The "challenge" is to wear "a light-color tie." Where is the challenge in that? What's next, a challenge to wear a grey suit? Am I missing something?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midweek, with milder temperatures arriving in NYC. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a light-colored tie (and yes, I know it's only Wednesday) - here's my entry. The "challenge" is to wear "a light-color tie." Where is the challenge in that? What's next, a challenge to wear a grey suit? Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> In the collective sartorial aesthetic of Styleforum, ties significantly lighter than the suit with which they are paired are considered either a bit daring or of questionable taste (questionable if the shirt is darker than the tie). The Gemeinschaft over there is rather strict .
Click to expand...


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the collective sartorial aesthetic of Styleforum, ties significantly lighter than the suit with which they are paired are considered either a bit daring or of questionable taste (questionable if the shirt is darker than the tie). The Gemeinschaft over there is rather strict .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear - that sounds way too confusing for my small brain. (And nice indirect WWII reference.)
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## GWW

Fading Fast said:


> Oh dear - that sounds way too confusing for my small brain. (And* nice indirect WWII reference*.)


Uhm.. I might be missing something, but I just can't find the WWII reference in Crusty's post.
Do you mean the Gemeinschaft? That's just German for community, Germany's more than WWII, Richard Wagner (my favourite dandy and composer), for example, is German aswell.

crocto

How have you survived on here that long and still no pocket square? Is it not allowed where you work?
Because it would certainly look good, even if it0s just a white square fold 
I'm not going to blame you for wearing a Jacket that looks like a suit orphan as an odd Jacket, I do it myself too, but it's just something worth noting.


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> Uhm.. I might be missing something, but I just can't find the WWII reference in Crusty's post.
> Do you mean the Gemeinschaft? That's just German for community, Germany's more than WWII, Richard Wagner (my favourite dandy and composer), for example, is German aswell.
> 
> crocto
> 
> How have you survived on here that long and still no pocket square? Is it not allowed where you work?
> Because it would certainly look good, even if it0s just a white square fold
> I'm not going to blame you for wearing a Jacket that looks like a suit orphan as an odd Jacket, I do it myself too, but it's just something worth noting.


Wagner being a raging anti-Semite, is a poor example, though your point remains valid. I'll go with Neuschwanstein, and hefeweizen, as better ones.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Wagner being a raging anti-Semite, is a poor example, though your point remains valid. I'll go with Neuschwanstein, and hefeweizen, as better ones.


GWW, when I said "Gemeinschaft", over at That Other Website, the word has been interpreted to mean not only a "community", but a given set of values held by that community by consensus. As for Wagner, I love some of the music, but generally loathe the man's politics. Neuschwanstein is quite an amazing place, certainly as an engineering feat alone, and with a splendid setting (if I ever go back to Bavaria, I also want to see Herrenchiemsee), and hefeweizen is one of the many reasons why Munich is in competition for the title of "beer heaven".


----------



## Fading Fast

What I meant, in a funny (but it didn't work way) way, was that by commenting that the other forum is strict in its rules and then using a German word to describe that forum (or community), I thought he was saying they were strict like Germans in WWII (obviously tongue in cheek). I broke one of my main rules which is to never bring up politics - even indirectly and without rancor - in these forums. My sincere apologies for the confusion and joke that failed.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Fading Fast said:


> What I meant, in a funny (but it didn't work way) way, was that by commenting that the other forum is strict in its rules and then using a German word to describe that forum (or community), I thought he was saying they were strict like Germans in WWII (obviously tongue in cheek). I broke one of my main rules which is to never bring up politics - even indirectly and without rancor - in these forums. My sincere apologies for the confusion and joke that failed.


It led to other jokes, of dubious quality, some lovely reminiscence of trips to Bavaria for Upr_Crust, and I, and a little talk about beer. I don't think any apology is necessary.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the collective sartorial aesthetic of Styleforum, ties significantly lighter than the suit with which they are paired are considered either a bit daring or of questionable taste (questionable if the shirt is darker than the tie). The Gemeinschaft over there is rather strict .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone supports this idea but... why don't we issue "challenges" of our own here? We do sort of see trends happen (such as attempting to wear black ties with brown sport coats successfully, etc.) and it would liven up this thread a bit as well as encouraging us to think outside the box a little.
Click to expand...


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone supports this idea but... why don't we issue "challenges" of our own here? We do sort of see trends happen (such as attempting to wear black ties with brown sport coats successfully, etc.) and it would liven up this thread a bit as well as encouraging us to think outside the box a little.
> 
> 
> 
> A good idea!
Click to expand...


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I love the color of your tie, but do not like its stripeness. Other than that superb as Always.

Below is my attempt for today. I can say one thing for tab collar shirts - it really helps to maintain the tie in place during the whole day. No adjustments necessary.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, I love the color of your tie, but do not like its stripeness. Other than that superb as Always.
> Below is my attempt for today. I can say one thing for tab collar shirts - it really helps to maintain the tie in place during the whole day. No adjustments necessary.


I take it that your shirt and tie are new, and I will be so bold as to posit that it's my affection for tab collar/pin collar shirts that has caused this new sartorial experiment. If so, I am flattered by the imitation, though you've put your own imprimatur on the look, as you always do. Wear the new garb in good health.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Very dark. Color somewhere would be a nice touch. Unless your work, maybe a mortician, requires this mode of dress. It's almost spring my friend, liven up those outfits. 


Jovan said:


> Black Lapel
> Ledbury
> The Knottery
> unknown silk knots
> Calvin Klein socks
> Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/0scuxhj


----------



## Ivygrad71

I love the shirt and tie combo! Fabulous look!


upr_crust said:


> Midweek, with milder temperatures arriving in NYC. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a light-colored tie (and yes, I know it's only Wednesday) - here's my entry.


----------



## Ivygrad71

stcolumba said:


>


Absolutely perfect STC! Very well done!


----------



## bernoulli

Tie is new, but the shirt is not. Just never posted it before. However, it was absolutely inspired by you. I had it made because I have seen you use it to great effect. I thought the result, given its strong pattern, was a little bit too loud, even for me, but given a raw silk tie or other plain ties I like it more and more. You don't need to be bold, I do watch the way you dress carefully and have picked on many things over the years. I thank you profusely, sir!



upr_crust said:


> I take it that your shirt and tie are new, and I will be so bold as to posit that it's my affection for tab collar/pin collar shirts that has caused this new sartorial experiment. If so, I am flattered by the imitation, though you've put your own imprimatur on the look, as you always do. Wear the new garb in good health.


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> Wagner being a raging anti-Semite, is a poor example, though your point remains valid. I'll go with Neuschwanstein, and hefeweizen, as better ones.


Cr*p, I completely forgot about this, indeed he's not the best example, but when his piano sonata in B flat's playing he's just the first example that comes to ones mind.
Let's go with Beethoven, so I can still stay with my passion for music (because it's even greater than my passion for clothing  )


Fading Fast

I see what you meant now and I think if I wouldh've gotten it, I would've found it funny, but there is certainly no apology needed for it not working.

Bernoulli

That tie goes like perfectly with your beard, verys nice (although I'm not too fond of stipes like these) :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Spring, of some variety, still seems to be lingering around NYC today. There was a last-minute substitution of tie this morning - my partner looked at my original choice (vintage PRL) and decided it looked too old and tired, hence I grabbed whatever was first on the tie rack - in this case, new Hermes. Hope that the change was an improvement.


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful, Crusty. Might I say that your partner has a good eye... While not normally a fan of Hermes, I find that it forms a very pleasing combo with your braces. Good show!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Interestingly, the Hermes works better with the cufflinks, too. The check and the pattern on the Hermes are similar in scale, but complement each other remarkably well. Not that your first combination did not quite do it, but I tend to prefer the second as well.


----------



## Jovan

upr: Good eye from him. The PRL might look better with something that has a less busy pattern.



Ivygrad71 said:


> Very dark. Color somewhere would be a nice touch. Unless your work, maybe a mortician, requires this mode of dress. It's almost spring my friend, liven up those outfits.


What, the navy tie, silk knots, and socks aren't enough? :biggrin:

Spring has already sprung, technically. I'm a fan of dark colours and high contrast, but if you look at my other outfits I don't always do this.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Ivygrad71 said:


> Very dark. Color somewhere would be a nice touch. Unless your work, maybe a mortician, requires this mode of dress. It's almost spring my friend, liven up those outfits.


I very seldom dress with the amount of sobriety which Jovan exhibits in many of his postings, but I believe it to be a good representative of his aesthetics. (Also, though I'm not very well-informed as to his particulars, he works at a hotel with some sort of a dress code.) It's clean, neat, well-balanced, with a play on textures and proportions: notice the knit tie and the rather deep cuffs. This approach has been favoured by some of the best dressers of the past century:

https://postimage.org/

_More colours? Claptrap. Just focus on my 'tini. Shaken, not stirred._


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: JAB


----------



## sskim3

Felt like I havent postes in this thread in awhile. 
Suit: hsm
shirt: ike behar
tie: carrot & gibbs

Pic makes the jacket seem loose but its a good fit. Poor camera skills. The shirt is blue and the tie is blue and yellow.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful, Crusty. Might I say that your partner has a good eye... While not normally a fan of Hermes, I find that it forms a very pleasing combo with your braces. Good show!





Anthony Charton said:


> Interestingly, the Hermes works better with the cufflinks, too. The check and the pattern on the Hermes are similar in scale, but complement each other remarkably well. Not that your first combination did not quite do it, but I tend to prefer the second as well.





Jovan said:


> upr: Good eye from him. The PRL might look better with something that has a less busy pattern.


To be accurate, my partner merely pooh-poohed my first choice of tie - it was my choice to substitute the Hermes for the PRL, but glad that it was found to be a better combo.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Looking good today, Upr_Crust, even for you!


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> Cr*p, I completely forgot about this, indeed he's not the best example, but when his piano sonata in B flat's playing he's just the first example that comes to ones mind.
> Let's go with Beethoven, so I can still stay with my passion for music (because it's even greater than my passion for clothing  )
> 
> 
> Fading Fast


In case this event has left you still upset, I use this as an anti-depressant. This is from my favourite piece of all time; got to see the VSO perform it at the start of last month, plus it was an excuse for Black Tie. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too:


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> I very seldom dress with the amount of sobriety which Jovan exhibits in many of his postings, but I believe it to be a good representative of his aesthetics. (Also, though I'm not very well-informed as to his particulars, he works at a hotel with some sort of a dress code.) It's clean, neat, well-balanced, with a play on textures and proportions: notice the knit tie and the rather deep cuffs. This approach has been favoured by some of the best dressers of the past century:
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> _More colours? Claptrap. Just focus on my 'tini. Shaken, not stirred._


A good example of one of my inspirations (clothing wise -- couldn't stand his sexism both in character and out of). I'd like to point out that mine is actually a grenadine like in the other films, not a knit as in _Goldfinger_ here.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> In case this event has left you still upset, I use this as an anti-depressant. This is from my favourite piece of all time; got to see the VSO perform it at the start of last month, plus it was an excuse for Black Tie. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too:


Ah, Beethovens Neunte, a very good choice and altough no anti-depressant was needed, it would've certainly done it's job well (but I think Beethovens Sechste or Wagners Vorspiel zur Oper Lohengrin would've done an even better one)

Stcolumba

Smooth, sophisticated and simple, but a pose that makes you still look like a human rather than a mannequin.
10/10 would wear myself (in according sizes of course)

Altough i would wear what Stcolumba's wearing, I do not do so today:
I've just aquired a pair of pseudo mocassins for summer, in house wear and more causal outfits. Any suggestions for what I could pair them with are, of course, welcome (a linen shirt's already on the shopping list, but it might have to wait for another month).


----------



## Fading Fast

StylePurgatory said:


> In case this event has left you still upset, I use this as an anti-depressant. This is from my favourite piece of all time; got to see the VSO perform it at the start of last month, plus it was an excuse for Black Tie. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too:


Fantastic, you made my day better. Kind of like the classical music version of U2's video "Where the Streets have no Name" which echoed the Beatles concert on the roof of their Apple studios. Just awesome music and a joyous video.

And stcolumba - outstanding outfit, very well modeled (you could have yourself a second career - Suit Supply should hire you to model its suits).


----------



## Shaver

StylePurgatory said:


> In case this event has left you still upset, I use this as an anti-depressant. This is from my favourite piece of all time; got to see the VSO perform it at the start of last month, plus it was an excuse for Black Tie. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too:


Alternatively this thrilling little ditty is guaranteed to lift a fellow's spirit - a tour de force, roller coaster ride of emotion, plummeting and soaring, bleak and sprightly. 

This (my favoured) version is conducted by Klemperer with Lucia Pop providing the vocals. Listen to this superb coloratura, her range, oh! that high 'F'! 

Marvelous.

Tremble not. 

O Zittre Nicht, Mein Lieber Sohn:


----------



## GWW

Very nice Shaver

I'm not really too keen on the Mozart operas, but I liked Don Giovanni when I saw it. 
Maybe because Don Giovanni was a dandy in the version I saw, here a picture of his "grand mantello" and hat (although worn by Leporello) :









( https://www.roh.org.uk/productions/don-giovanni-by-kasper-holten )

(Here's also a shot of Don Giovanni wearing it, but no hat, he's indoors)


----------



## StylePurgatory

I saw Don Giovanni last month, and loved it. Leporello would have had me rolling in the aisle, if that wouldn't have ruined my Tuxedo.


----------



## justonemore

Suit: Ravazzolo Navy Narrow Pinstripe (combined white and lavender stripes).

Shirt: Jaques Britt Blue OC

Tie: Lanvin Shamrock Pattern (wasn't sure the pattern in the tie went with the stripes in the suit. Any thoughts?)

Shoes: Alden Shell Cordovan Full Strap Tassel Loafers in Black.

https://imageshack.com/i/nstqslj

https://imageshack.com/i/ghlhaej

https://imageshack.com/i/0zod9w2j


----------



## Shaver

OK, last one before we all get in to trouble. I defy anyone to top *this* for undiluted magnificence.

Sondra Radvanovsky 'bel canto' performer of Verdi, a lady without equal. Powerful, supple, occasionally erratic but what a timbre, what lush power. 

*La Vergine degli Angeli:*






P.S. Not keen on Mozart?! Wash your mouth out with soap and water.


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> I saw Don Giovanni last month, and loved it. Leporello would have had me rolling in the aisle, *if that wouldn't have ruined my Tuxedo.*


How to roll in the aisle when at the opera (wearing a tux obviously):

1. Take off jacket
2. Give jacket to wive/ partner/ friend you went to the opera with or just hang it over your seat
3. Roll in the aisle
4. When done brush off waistcoat and trousers, tweak bow tie if needed

There you have it, your quick and easy guide to rolling in the aisle when at the opera.
Leporello's definately a reason to do so 

I just realized how great music and clothes work together. A clothing addict who also likes music (at least when it's in the "Various Classic" genre) has so many more excuses to dress up :thumbs-up:


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> I just realized how great music and clothes work together. A clothing addict who also likes music (at least when it's in the "Various Classic" genre) has so many more excuses to dress up :thumbs-up:


Or Arcade Fire.
https://www.thestar.com/entertainment/music/2013/11/19/arcade_fire_imposes_dress_code_at_concerts_1.html


----------



## Reuben

Special guest appearance by the pater familias, all in Dege. I guess I come by it naturally:


----------



## Roycru

In keeping with the recent musical theme, here's Percy Grainger's "Country Garden"......

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, blue OCBD, repp tie, and sweater vest, Robert Talbot pocket square, POLO Ralph Lauren grey flannel trousers, Rugby skull and cross bones socks, and Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands.....


----------



## momsdoc

BB light blue OCBD with sleeves rolled 1/3 up
LE Khakis
AE dark tan fullgrain leather belt
Sperry topsiders, no socks
Passport, Margarita, credit card, money, boarding pass, snorkel, and iPad.

Hello Mexico


----------



## justonemore

momsdoc said:


> BB light blue OCBD with sleeves rolled 1/3 up
> LE Khakis
> AE dark tan fullgrain leather belt
> Sperry topsiders, no socks
> Passport, Margarita, credit card, money, boarding pass, snorkel, and iPad.
> 
> Hello Mexico


It appears that you forgot an automatic weapon, a kilo of drugs, a briefcase for all the cash, a second credit card, and your SCUBA gear!! :icon_cheers:

Enjoy Mexico. All your Joisey buddies will be jealous of the early tan. lol


----------



## momsdoc

Gracias.


----------



## justonemore

Suit: Canali plain Charcoal

Shirt: House brand for Reinmode Lausanne (now out of business). Made in Italy by?

Tie: Lanvin Orange Dots with Striped Squares containing different blues? This is another pattern from Lanvin that is hard to describe.

Shoes: Anthony Cleverley Bodie (Black)

https://imageshack.com/i/0vdhu9j

https://imageshack.com/i/f6p660j

https://imageshack.com/i/j54obfj


----------



## upr_crust

A damp and chillier day in NYC than the previous two - warmer clothes with which to end the week. Bah . . . .


----------



## GWW

Wow Crusty, that tie's gorgeous. But I think you should relace these shoes to a straight lacing 

My outfit for today's a bit more casual, but it's something I can wear my new pesudo mocassins with:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Wow Crusty, that tie's gorgeous. But I think you should relace these shoes to a straight lacing


Thanks for the compliment, GWW. As for the shoe lacing, I'll take your comment under advisement, although bluchers are traditionally laced as my shoes are currently.


----------



## Larry Poppins

upr_crust said:


> bluchers are traditionally laced as my shoes are currently.


That's good to know. But what shoes are traditionally laced in this manner and which straight laced?


----------



## upr_crust

Larry Poppins said:


> That's good to know. But what shoes are traditionally laced in this manner and which straight laced?


The convention is that balmorals (i.e. lace-ups with a "closed" throat) are straight-laced, and bluchers (i.e. lace-ups with an "open" throat) are laced cross-wise, as shown in my photo.


----------



## Larry Poppins

Thanks Crusty
I will have to check my shoelaces when I get home. It's loafers for me today.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> The *convention is* that balmorals (i.e. lace-ups with a "closed" throat) are straight-laced, and bluchers (i.e. lace-ups with an "open" throat) are laced cross-wise, as shown in my photo.


Sometomes we are allowed to not do what's conventional or traditional, aren't we?
Our main goal is to look good not to follow the tradition, otherwise we'd all be walking around in frock coats here  and I for my part do like straight laced bluchers (exspecially if the two flaps with the holes are almost or completely closed).


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> Sometomes we are allowed to not do what's conventional or traditional, aren't we?
> Our main goal is to look good not to follow the tradition, otherwise we'd all be walking around in frock coats here  and I for my part do like straight laced bluchers (exspecially if the two flaps with the holes are almost or completely closed).


By wearing bluchers with a suit, many here would believe uppr-crust is defying convention as is. Same with his pairing of Tassel loafers to suits. If anyone among these threads can pull off "breaking" a rule with style and class, uppr-crust is the man to do so.

Other than your opinion on lacing styles, can you show one photo of the guy where he doesn't look good (as is your mentioned main goal)? I may be mistaken, but out of anyone here, Uppr-crust is probably the best at putting together an overall look. He is certainly the most consistantly well dressed & I don't mind admitting that I would straight out steal some of his ideas as to style and fashion (although I'd fear that my wife would divorce me for going"too far" :crazy.

That being said...No one will most likely stop you from doing your laces the way you want. :cool2:


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> otherwise we'd all be walking around in frock coats here


What a brilliant idea! A week of anachronism should be declared every year where we all do this.


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> By wearing bluchers with a suit, many here would believe uppr-crust is defying convention as is. Same with his pairing of Tassel loafers to suits. If anyone among these threads can pull off "breaking" a rule with style and class, uppr-crust is the man to do so.


And that's exactly why he's the man to wear straight laced bluchers 



justonemore said:


> Other than your opinion on lacing styles, *can you show one photo of the guy where he doesn't look good* (as is your mentioned main goal)? I may be mistaken, but out of anyone here, Uppr-crust is probably the best at putting together an overall look. He is certainly the most consistantly well dressed & I don't mind admitting that I would straight out steal some of his ideas as to style and fashion (although I'd fear that my wife would divorce me for going"too far" :crazy.


You could ask me to search a place with good service for us dandys here in Switzerland and I'd sooner (assuming something like that exists :crazy find one than I'd find a photo of Crusty not looking good and I would certainly steal his ideas just like you, but these shoelaces would just be the dot on the i for me.



StylePurgatory said:


> What a brilliant idea! A week of anachronism should be declared every year where we all do this.


I support this idea aswell, 1 week a year full of high stand detatchable collars, top hat's, canes and frock coats :icon_cheers:

Stcolumba

Once again: simple, elegant, and well modeled, just watch out to not make Crusty feel attacked in his position as best dressed forum member


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> You could ask me to search a place with good service for us dandys here in Switzerland and I'd sooner (assuming something like that exists :crazy find one than I'd find a photo of Crusty not looking good and I would certainly steal his ideas just like you, but these shoelaces would just be the dot on the i for me.
> 
> P


Isn't that the truth.. From the small men's boutiques to the large stores, no one here knows how to provide service with the product. They all act like they're great for selling high end products yet half couldn't match a tie and shirt to save their lives. Product knowledge is about zero & I don't know how many times I've gotten the response "it's of the highest quality" to all my questions...

where's this suit made?... it's of the highest quality..

Where does the cloth come from? ..It's of the highest quality..

Is this suit fully canvased?...It's of the highest quality.

What's the thread count? It's of the highest quality.

Are the sleeves too short on this shirt? A little but it's of the highest quality.


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> I support this idea aswell, 1 week a year full of high stand detatchable collars, top hat's, canes and frock coats :icon_cheers:


Am I still young enough to get away with the rakish, informal, morning coat for the first couple of years?


----------



## justonemore

StylePurgatory said:


> Am I still young enough to get away with the rakish, informal, morning coat for the first couple of years?


I love it but.....Where and how often do you get to wear such a get up? The hat alone costs what? The whole outfit? I'm not sure about others, but I don't often get out to Sunday brunch on the lawn (let alone the type that demand such outfits).


----------



## StylePurgatory

I've worn it four times, all in a span of four months - once to my wedding, once to the races for a best dressed contest (I won!), and twice as part of a First Doctor costume. Honestly, the whole outfit was under $1000, but it took much searching. Hat was C$150 on eBay, shipping included. Coat C$127, including shippng, from savvyrow.co.uk. Waistcoat just under $100 from mytuxedo.co.uk. Shirt my parents picked up for me in New York, for around $35 I think. Tie and trousers, both from Brooks Bros., $90, and $225 respectively. And the shirt, tie, and trousers can be worn again quite easily. Even the waistcoat sometimes.


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> Am I still young enough to get away with the rakish, informal, morning coat for the first couple of years?


I think if you get a shirt with a stiff, detatchable wing collar wear a cravat to it I think we'll let it pass 



justonemore said:


> I love it but.....Where and how often do you get to wear such a get up? The hat alone costs what? The whole outfit? I'm not sure about others, but I don't often get out to Sunday brunch on the lawn (let alone the type that demand such outfits).


He wore it to his wedding. There's a thread for that somewhere.


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## StylePurgatory

RogerP said:


> Today:


Looking great, especially the shoes. I normally don't like double monks, but the finish on those is just too good for anyone to dislike!


----------



## Fading Fast

StylePurgatory said:


> Looking great, especially the shoes. I normally don't like double monks, but the finish on those is just too good for anyone to dislike!


If Roger P wore a pair of Birkenstocks, he'd find a pair that had sui generis style, a distinguishing patina and such inherently obvious quality, that you'd be force to like them. He has the best eye for shoes of anyone. And the rest of his outfits are hardly shabby either. I have come to hate my suits because of Upr Crust's suits and, now, other than a few Aldens, Roger P is getting me to hate my shoes.


----------



## justonemore

Sharp as usual RogerP.


----------



## wildcat1976

Great look.
Love the tie!


----------



## GWW

Roger, those shoes are lovely. 
These are the ones you got a fake patina job done and now they're the most beautiful shoes this forum has seen so far, aren't they?


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Sometomes we are allowed to not do what's conventional or traditional, aren't we?Our main goal is to look good not to follow the tradition, otherwise we'd all be walking around in frock coats here  and I for my part do like straight laced bluchers (exspecially if the two flaps with the holes are almost or completely closed).


Today's shoes would not lend themselves to that treatment - my high instep would get in the way.


justonemore said:


> By wearing bluchers with a suit, many here would believe uppr-crust is defying convention as is. Same with his pairing of Tassel loafers to suits. If anyone among these threads can pull off "breaking" a rule with style and class, uppr-crust is the man to do so. Other than your opinion on lacing styles, can you show one photo of the guy where he doesn't look good (as is your mentioned main goal)? I may be mistaken, but out of anyone here, Uppr-crust is probably the best at putting together an overall look. He is certainly the most consistantly well dressed & I don't mind admitting that I would straight out steal some of his ideas as to style and fashion (although I'd fear that my wife would divorce me for going"too far" :crazy.That being said...No one will most likely stop you from doing your laces the way you want. :cool2:


You are welcome to steal whatever ideas I present in my postings, but I refuse to be listed as a correspondent in your divorce proceedings .


StylePurgatory said:


> What a brilliant idea! A week of anachronism should be declared every year where we all do this.


A week might be much, but a weekend would be fun. Now, to find an excuse to own white tie . . . .


GWW said:


> And that's exactly why he's the man to wear straight laced bluchers You could ask me to search a place with good service for us dandys here in Switzerland and I'd sooner (assuming something like that exists :crazy find one than I'd find a photo of Crusty not looking good and I would certainly steal his ideas just like you, but these shoelaces would just be the dot on the i for me.StcolumbaOnce again: simple, elegant, and well modeled, just watch out to not make Crusty feel attacked in his position as best dressed forum member


I am sorry that Switzerland is the land not only of watches, Alps, and cuckoo clocks, but uninformed clothing sales staff. As for St. Columba, the excellence of his attire is never an attack on my own - he adds luster to the thread, and I am glad for the company. Ditto RogerP.


Fading Fast said:


> If Roger P wore a pair of Birkenstocks, he'd find a pair that had sui generis style, a distinguishing patina and such inherently obvious quality, that you'd be force to like them. He has the best eye for shoes of anyone. And the rest of his outfits are hardly shabby either. I have come to hate my suits because of Upr Crust's suits and, now, other than a few Aldens, Roger P is getting me to hate my shoes.


The hate could be displaced - you could love your suits and shoes, and merely hate the sight of your credit card statements every month .


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A damp and chillier day in NYC than the previous two - warmer clothes with which to end the week. Bah . . . .


looking sharp.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Is anyone else starting to wonder how many pink shirts Upr_Crust has? Not a criticism, just I've seen you wear a pink shirt almost, if not, every day this week, Upr. That's quite a collection.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Is anyone else starting to wonder how many pink shirts Upr_Crust has? Not a criticism, just I've seen you wear a pink shirt almost, if not, every day this week, Upr. That's quite a collection.


I try to rotate my shirt collection, but sometimes shirts of a particular color "clump" together, and I ended up working through the "clump" this week. I have a lot of shirts, to say the least. I'll try to vary the colors and patterns next week.


----------



## Jovan

Not too excited about this one today. Belt choice was off (even though it matches the shoes), not sure if I should have used a tie bar since the contrast club collar already makes a statement, and my choice of socks was rushed. Need some alterations on this one too, most obviously sleeves and chest, and some re-pressing of the lapels into its proper 3/2 form.

Jos. A. Bank sack suit
Brooks Brothers Luxury shirt
Unknown repp tie
Unknown tie bar
Ledbury pocket square and belt
Dexter long wings

https://imageshack.com/i/nrmscmj


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents. GWW - yes, these are the custom burnished pair by Alexander Nurulaeff.


----------



## drlivingston

I have got to send a pair to Dandy Shoe Care! He can do magic!


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> I try to rotate my shirt collection, but sometimes shirts of a particular color "clump" together, and I ended up working through the "clump" this week. I have a lot of shirts, to say the least. I'll try to vary the colors and patterns next week.


I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing the same colour shirt all week. I was just surprised one might have that many in pink - but clearly you like them, and you certainly wear them well, so why not?

Jovan, I agree not your best fit today, but your strikes, and fouls, are better than many men's base hits.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I really like the shirt-tie-suit combo - with understated ease, you put three patterns - all stripes together - and it works beautifully. I own that exact shirt (from a few years back) and had the tailer take the body in a bit as it was too "blousey," but otherwise I love it. Also, I've used a collar pin with it for the last several outings and it really pops the tie and collar nicely (hint, hint, I know you've been talking about tabs and collar bars, etc.).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Suit: Jack Victor
Shirt: Lorenzini
Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shoes: Cole Haan - Calhoun in mahogany (not pictured)


----------



## Fatman

RogerP said:


> Today:


Roger, the red within the suit affirms strength. It doesn't scream it, nor does it whisper it. It states it without any necessary qualifier. Great suit, great fit, great look.

Do you use any product to help with neck redness after shaving? I am still searching for the right product.


----------



## Fatman

Crusty, if you have time, I'd enjoy photos of weekend attire, particularly your most 'casual' look. Roger occasionally adds this and it helps me in obtaining ideas for non shirt and tie days. You contribute so much, so if it not your weekend thing, I understand. 

Jovan, I like the suit and I think the lighter socks goes nicely against the pants and I love the shoes. Good, serious look.


----------



## zzdocxx

Roger, I like the tie, pocket square, and overstripe color coordination.

That took at least a little thought, did it not?


----------



## RogerP

Fatman - thanks much. I was flipping through some fabric samples and came across this one. Even in a small square, it had an impact - an unusual color-shifting grey/brown/bronze fabric with a brick overcheck. I though it might be too loud in a suit, but I kept coming back to it. I'm glad I did. It's now my fave. Sorry, no aftershave product recommendations for you.

zzdocxx - the unusual colour combo and pattern in the suit make pairings a bit more challenging. Here are a few I have tried:

Same tie and ps, but with a blue shirt in stead of cream:



Different tie and ps:


----------



## Jovan

StylePurgatory said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing the same colour shirt all week. I was just surprised one might have that many in pink - but clearly you like them, and you certainly wear them well, so why not?
> 
> Jovan, I agree not your best fit today, but your strikes, and fouls, are better than many men's base hits.


Thanks, glad I didn't make a complete air ball here. I was excited about wearing my club collar (and want to get more in the future) but looking back on what I put together in my morning grogginess remembered why I try to put something together the night before. A valet stand would certainly encourage doing that more often... hm.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I really like the shirt-tie-suit combo - with understated ease, you put three patterns - all stripes together - and it works beautifully. I own that exact shirt (from a few years back) and had the tailer take the body in a bit as it was too "blousey," but otherwise I love it. Also, I've used a collar pin with it for the last several outings and it really pops the tie and collar nicely (hint, hint, I know you've been talking about tabs and collar bars, etc.).


FF, you are too kind. Perhaps I am too hard on myself at times, but by pointing out my shortcomings I hope to get constructive crits here. I too should probably get the shirt taken in a bit. I know our own AlanC (who has been MIA for a while now) has one of these, but the BB#1 body is blue instead of cream. I got mine about seven years ago I think, a a couple years after I started taking my dressing a bit more seriously. I thought they were discontinued?



wrwhiteknight said:


> Suit: Jack Victor
> Shirt: Lorenzini
> Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
> Shoes: Cole Haan - Calhoun in mahogany (not pictured)
> View attachment 10923
> View attachment 10922


Better and better! An excellent combination that has a conservative colour scheme, yet shows some personality through the subtle windowpane suit and alternating striped body of the shirt with white collar. I'm not a fan of collars that cut away, but you make it work as best as anyone can. The pocket square could use some straightening, but that's about all I can see with your pictures.



Fatman said:


> Crusty, if you have time, I'd enjoy photos of weekend attire, particularly your most 'casual' look. Roger occasionally adds this and it helps me in obtaining ideas for non shirt and tie days. You contribute so much, so if it not your weekend thing, I understand.
> 
> Jovan, I like the suit and I think the lighter socks goes nicely against the pants and I love the shoes. Good, serious look.


Glad to know my sock choice wasn't terrible! But then, a number of well dressed men have worn socks lighter than their shoes or trousers.



RogerP said:


> Fatman - thanks much. I was flipping through some fabric samples and came across this one. Even in a small square, it had an impact - an unusual color-shifting grey/brown/bronze fabric with a brick overcheck. I though it might be too loud in a suit, but I kept coming back to it. I'm glad I did. It's now my fave. Sorry, no aftershave product recommendations for you.
> 
> zzdocxx - the unusual colour combo and pattern in the suit make pairings a bit more challenging. Here are a few I have tried:
> 
> Same tie and ps, but with a blue shirt in stead of cream:
> 
> Different tie and ps:


I forever stand in awe of your coordinating skills. Makes my usual choice of white or light blue linen squares seem lazy in comparison.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today:


looking sharp Rog. what kind of shoes are those?


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I asked my girlfriend, who is smarter and better than me in every way - memory included - and she tells me we bought that shirt in +/- '06 - which ties to your timeframe. Now that BB makes slim fits I don't have to buy their shirts and then alter them - thankfully.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, that seems about right since mine was sold at an outlet on discount. There was a stain on the back that made it ill suited for full retail price, plus the fact that it was a year behind explains the price of $30. I thought BB sold slim fits by 2006 though? Maybe their Luxury line didn't have it yet?

Another wedding today at the hotel. I got to help the groom pull up and arch his tie. It was drooping a good half inch or so below the collar band. He seemed to appreciate the help in not looking like a goofus for his wedding pictures. :biggrin:

The shirt was not my first choice due to laundry issues and I don't like it very much. Collar curls a lot and the fit is off despite being marked a 16. Points are also too short for my liking. It was one of those "oh crap I need more shirts on a budget" purchases. Never again. My first attempt at matching a light blue shirt and pocket square, inspired by _Skyfall_. I kind of think it works, but curious how others feel.

Black Lapel suit
Croft & Barrow shirt
Ledbury tie and socks
Kent Wang pocket square
Allen Edmonds


https://imageshack.com/i/nd6pl1j


----------



## Anthony Charton

Jovan: my usual thoughts. This is a solid rig. I would have preferred a white linen, though- I didn't enjoy the matchiness in _Skyfall_.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

stcolumba said:


>


Catching up on old posts and just wanted to say - wow! This is one of my favorite outfits I've seen on WAYWT in quite a long time.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> I forever stand in awe of your coordinating skills. Makes my usual choice of white or light blue linen squares seem lazy in comparison.


That is most kind, Jovan. I am really liking your three piece suit with ticket pocket.



Howard said:


> looking sharp Rog. what kind of shoes are those?


Thanks Howard - these are Edward Green Westminsters, custom burnished by Alexander Nurulaeff of Dandy Shoe Care:


----------



## GWW

Jovan

Solid look, apart from the problems with shirt you already mentioned I can't really find anything to criticize.

Yesterday I looked through my small tie collection and realized there's nothing that would really work for today, what does one do in this case? 
Answer: Go to the box with unused fabric, grab a piece of silk in a good colour and make a bow tie. Did it turn out well?

I don't really like the shirt, I think a light blue one would have been nice for an all blue look (would be similar to the pocket square in shade).


----------



## StylePurgatory

Very nice, spring look GWW.

Anyone have a vote on whether I should wear Navy Blazer w/Grey, or navy suit to mass, and to walk around looking at cherry blossoms, today? Getting dressed in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Anthony Charton

GWW- I applaud your initiative, but I don't think it works, mainly colourwise. You're working with a palette of close tones here-the square and bow together are particularly dangerous. Especially if you want to get away with the sweater, contrasting neckwear would be preferable.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

My Sunday attire for church. 




Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> Crusty, if you have time, I'd enjoy photos of weekend attire, particularly your most 'casual' look. Roger occasionally adds this and it helps me in obtaining ideas for non shirt and tie days. You contribute so much, so if it not your weekend thing, I understand.


I don't normally post fit pictures from the weekends as my attire for the weekends is generally not all that interesting. I will keep your request in mind, if I have a memorable "smart casual" moment.


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> Very nice, spring look GWW.
> 
> Anyone have a vote on whether I should wear Navy Blazer w/Grey, or navy suit to mass, and to walk around looking at cherry blossoms, today? Getting dressed in about 15 minutes.


Thanks for the compliment.
I know I'm too late for the voting, but I would've voted for Navy Blazer. What was your choice in the end?



Anthony Charton said:


> GWW- I applaud your initiative, but I don't think it works, mainly colourwise. You're working with a palette of close tones here-*the square and bow together are particularly dangerous*. Especially if you want to get away with the sweater, contrasting neckwear would be preferable.


I can see that close colours could be a problem, but in my eyes there's sufficient contrast between the tie and square, both on the photos and in real life. I think I'll have to wait for further responses :icon_scratch:

AnthonyFuller

I like that shirt and tie combination, but the suit sleeves are a tad too long (mine too, I know... I know) and the collar looks a bit floppy, is there a specific reason for that?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> That is most kind, Jovan. I am really liking your three piece suit with ticket pocket.
> 
> Thanks Howard - these are Edward Green Westminsters, custom burnished by Alexander Nurulaeff of Dandy Shoe Care:


Do you own shoes with laces?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Do you own shoes with laces?


I own only two pairs without laces.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

GWW - for the collar, it was after church when I had some little hellions jumping all over me. I also forgot to use a collar stay today. I agree on the sleeves - my tailor told me my shirt was too short but I think the sleeves are, as you pointed out, too long.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

I'll have to cross-post this to the beer thread, as well, I guess. Mass, stroll through the cherry blossoms, antiquing, vintage shopping, and beers with my wife, today. The shirt was not the strongest choice; I went with purple because it's the first Sunday we've made it to mass during Lent. Next week I'll go with pink for Palm Sunday. I was going to wear a dark purple tie, as well, but couldn't find it this morning. Not sure it would have worked with the navy anyway. This was taken at the end of the day, and my pants seem t have slid down at the waist, so they're actually a bit shorter than they look in the photo. Half an inch or so, maybe.













Blazer: Vintage Christian Dior (My grandfather's), with buttons bought by my father in Savile Row
Tie: Emilio Zegna, thrifted
Shirt: Unknown thrifted
Pants: Unknown
Shoes: AE Fifth Avenue, thrifted
Socks: Calvin Klein
PS: Etsy
Watch: Bovaly
Beer: Parallel 49 Brewing, Vow of Silence Strong Belgian Ale


----------



## GWW

That's a very nice beer, uh.. outfit I mean, you got there. Tha blazer's lovely.
One issue is your shoe lacing technique, they're not supposed to be all over the place but rather like this 









(Credits go to upr_crust)


----------



## upr_crust

The start to yet another week, a cool and overcast day in NYC with chance of rain this afternoon.


----------



## immanuelrx

StylePurgatory said:


> I'll have to cross-post this to the beer thread, as well, I guess. Mass, stroll through the cherry blossoms, antiquing, vintage shopping, and beers with my wife, today. The shirt was not the strongest choice; I went with purple because it's the first Sunday we've made it to mass during Lent. Next week I'll go with pink for Palm Sunday. I was going to wear a dark purple tie, as well, but couldn't find it this morning. Not sure it would have worked with the navy anyway. This was taken at the end of the day, and my pants seem t have slid down at the waist, so they're actually a bit shorter than they look in the photo. Half an inch or so, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Vintage Christian Dior (My grandfather's), with buttons bought by my father in Savile Row
> Tie: Emilio Zegna, thrifted
> Shirt: Unknown thrifted
> Pants: Unknown
> Shoes: AE Fifth Avenue, thrifted
> Socks: Calvin Klein
> PS: Etsy
> Watch: Bovaly
> Beer: Parallel 49 Brewing, Vow of Silence Strong Belgian Ale


Are those shoes Merlot colored? They look quite red, more so than the Park Ave I looked at this week. I do like them. I also am glad to see I was not the only one who had a beer centric outing after church  I was fortunate enough to visit the only Dogfish Head restaurant in Rohoboth Beach, DE. Good beer! I tried 5 beer sampler and it did not disappoint!


----------



## RogerP

Styles purgatory, that's very sharp. I might wish for a bit more contrast between blazer and trousers, but it could just be the lighting. 

Crusty - that's perfect. Love that bronze tie.


----------



## Anthony Charton

StylePurgatory said:


> I'll have to cross-post this to the beer thread, as well, I guess. Mass, stroll through the cherry blossoms, antiquing, vintage shopping, and beers with my wife, today. The shirt was not the strongest choice; I went with purple because it's the first Sunday we've made it to mass during Lent. Next week I'll go with pink for Palm Sunday. I was going to wear a dark purple tie, as well, but couldn't find it this morning. Not sure it would have worked with the navy anyway. This was taken at the end of the day, and my pants seem t have slid down at the waist, so they're actually a bit shorter than they look in the photo. Half an inch or so, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Vintage Christian Dior (My grandfather's), with buttons bought by my father in Savile Row
> Tie: Emilio Zegna, thrifted
> Shirt: Unknown thrifted
> Pants: Unknown
> Shoes: AE Fifth Avenue, thrifted
> Socks: Calvin Klein
> PS: Etsy
> Watch: Bovaly
> Beer: Parallel 49 Brewing, Vow of Silence Strong Belgian Ale


This is a very nice DB Blazer (and I'm very picky about mine). The shoulders look like they could be taken in a notch. Lovely shoes, too.

Upr-crust- the harmony of your outfit is spot-on. Your intelligence when it comes to balancing patterns could in most cases teach many of us a thing or two. The derbies-as often- are my least favourite part of your contribution, but that is because my footwear sympathies almost equal Shaver's in terms of conservativeness (almost.) In my humble opinion, such a rig deserves a closed lacing- but again, a particularly excellent outfit.


----------



## upthewazzu

To church yesterday:










coat: Stafford
shirt: BB red fleece
tie: BR
square: H&M


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust- the harmony of your outfit is spot-on. Your intelligence when it comes to balancing patterns could in most cases teach many of us a thing or two. The derbies-as often- are my least favourite part of your contribution, but that is because my footwear sympathies almost equal Shaver's in terms of conservativeness (almost.) In my humble opinion, such a rig deserves a closed lacing- but again, a particularly excellent outfit.


Thank you, Anthony. I am less strict than you are (and certainly less strict than Shaver) with regard to the no bluchers (or loafers) with a suit. I felt that the suit's pattern and material were casual enough, and the bluchers sleek enough, for the ensemble to work. As they do say, your mileage may vary. StylePurgatory (a name which must make reference to your place of residence - the Pacific Coast of North America is a very casual place, apparently, for both the US and Canada) - Belgian beer is a wondrous substance, but often much fortified - the unsuspecting can be fooled as to its alcoholic content. I was in Bruges, taking an evening walking tour with a couple from Australia, and they had learned the hard way that Belgian beer is more potent than Australian.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> Jovan: my usual thoughts. This is a solid rig. I would have preferred a white linen, though- I didn't enjoy the matchiness in _Skyfall_.


Fair enough. For some reason, I think light blue is innocuous enough that it works as opposed to a matching tie and pocket square.



RogerP said:


> That is most kind, Jovan. I am really liking your three piece suit with ticket pocket.
> 
> Thanks Howard - these are Edward Green Westminsters, custom burnished by Alexander Nurulaeff of Dandy Shoe Care:


Thanks, really like the burnishing on those double monks. Makes me want more brown shoes. I need more suits for sure though. Literally, the charcoal and the grey pinstripe are all I own now.


----------



## StylePurgatory

immanuelrx said:


> Are those shoes Merlot colored? They look quite red, more so than the Park Ave I looked at this week. I do like them. I also am glad to see I was not the only one who had a beer centric outing after church  I was fortunate enough to visit the only Dogfish Head restaurant in Rohoboth Beach, DE. Good beer! I tried 5 beer sampler and it did not disappoint!


I'm not sure - I got them in a thrift store. Where, if anywhere, would I see the shoe colour listed on a pair of AE's?



GWW said:


> That's a very nice beer, uh.. outfit I mean, you got there. Tha blazer's lovely.
> One issue is your shoe lacing technique, they're not supposed to be all over the place but rather like this


Thanks for the tip. Not sure if it started out that way, or drifted over the day, but I will pay closer attention when I tie them from now on.



RogerP said:


> Styles purgatory, that's very sharp. I might wish for a bit more contrast between blazer and trousers, but it could just be the lighting.


Thank you. The trousers are quite dark; I think that picture is fairly accurate. I have a lighter pair as well, but wanted something plain yesterday.



Anthony Charton said:


> This is a very nice DB Blazer (and I'm very picky about mine). The shoulders look like they could be taken in a notch. Lovely shoes, too.


Much thanks. 



upr_crust said:


> StylePurgatory (a name which must make reference to your place of residence - the Pacific Coast of North America is a very casual place, apparently, for both the US and Canada) - Belgian beer is a wondrous substance, but often much fortified - the unsuspecting can be fooled as to its alcoholic content. I was in Bruges, taking an evening walking tour with a couple from Australia, and they had learned the hard way that Belgian beer is more potent than Australian.


This particular one is 9.8% abv, and very tasty


----------



## AnthonyFuller

StylePurgatory - the AE model number (4 digit I believe) specifies color/last/etc...

My merlot park aves I'm wearing today are style 5875. The 7 is the (possibly the 87) merlot color and the last 5 the last. Example a bourbon park ave is 5855 and a walnut park ave is 5955.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, that is a very sharp, very elegant look. The blazer's fit is spot on and everything just flows together well. And damn you and all your gorgeous shoes (just kidding).


----------



## SpitShine

Great blazer Roger, and I'm hugely envious of those double monks.

Anyway, here's my first ever post to this thread, thoughts would be appreciated! The photographs are myself in-character as "disdainful atheist" at a family christening. Sorry for the contrast between the lapel and tie widths, but I was so fond of the colours I had to let it slide. Also it was pretty windy so excuse everything not laying perfectly as it should.

Suit - Suitsupply
Shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - Tie Bar
Shoes - Poste Chelsea boots 
I'm also wearing Tie bar braces, which you can't see.


----------



## Anthony Charton

SpitShine: Not a fan of Chelseas with suits, but this is pretty much how a suit should fit. Interestinly, your posture makes a very strong visual case in favour of high-rise trousers. As for the tie, you pretty much get away with it. I think a silk knit would look spot-on with the kind of texture your suit exhibits. A generaly excellent outfit- especially perhaps in the case of someone your age.

RogerP: I believe you and I share an appreciation of the navy DB/ Grey flannels combination. Great rig.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> Thanks, really like the burnishing on those double monks. Makes me want more brown shoes. I need more suits for sure though. Literally, the charcoal and the grey pinstripe are all I own now.





Anthony Charton said:


> RogerP: I believe you and I share an appreciation of the navy DB/ Grey flannels combination. Great rig.





Fading Fast said:


> RogerP, that is a very sharp, very elegant look. The blazer's fit is spot on and everything just flows together well. And damn you and all your gorgeous shoes (just kidding).





SpitShine said:


> Great blazer Roger, and I'm hugely envious of those double monks.


Thanks very much for the comments, gents. 

SpitShine - that's a very smart contemporary look.


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> I can see that close colours could be a problem, but in my eyes there's sufficient contrast between the tie and square, both on the photos and in real life. I think I'll have to wait for further responses :icon_scratch:


Sorry, but absolutely nothing about that outfit works in my opinion. From the clashing sweater and homemade tie, to the shirt with dark buttons and way-too-long mitered sleeves, to the super-wide suit lapels, to the two-toned shoes, to the suit material as shown in the close-up of the pant leg (is it wool?), to the roped shoulders. Sorry to be so harsh, but I just had to speak up...for your own good. It doesn't help to get encouragement like "Very nice, spring look GWW." Where was the spring look anyway? Bottom line, I think you're capable of better. Do you have another pair of dress shoes?


----------



## Jovan

SpitShine said:


> Great blazer Roger, and I'm hugely envious of those double monks.
> 
> Anyway, here's my first ever post to this thread, thoughts would be appreciated! The photographs are myself in-character as "disdainful atheist" at a family christening. Sorry for the contrast between the lapel and tie widths, but I was so fond of the colours I had to let it slide. Also it was pretty windy so excuse everything not laying perfectly as it should.
> 
> Suit - Suitsupply
> Shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - Tie Bar
> Shoes - Poste Chelsea boots
> I'm also wearing Tie bar braces, which you can't see.


Um, wow. That is a very strong first post. Great fit, the Chelsea boots are just rebellious enough, and you dress in a minimalist style that I personally favour as well. I agree that a wider tie would work better, but hardly noticed it because everything else was spot on.


----------



## GWW

FLCracka said:


> Sorry, but absolutely nothing about that outfit works in my opinion. From the clashing sweater and homemade tie, to the shirt with dark buttons and way-too-long mitered sleeves, to the super-wide suit lapels, to the two-toned shoes, to the suit material as shown in the close-up of the pant leg (is it wool?), to the roped shoulders. Sorry to be so harsh, but I just had to speak up...for your own good. It doesn't help to get encouragement like "Very nice, spring look GWW." Where was the spring look anyway? Bottom line, I think you're capable of better. Do you have another pair of dress shoes?


Hm, I'll have to think about everything you said one by one:

_"clashing sweater and homemade tie"
_Do you mean that the tie and the sweater clash (wich I still do not see, but alright), or that the sweater just clashes generally and that the homemade tie is a problem (if so why, does it look exceptionally bad)?

_"shirt with dark buttons and way-too-long mitered sleeves"_
I agree with the sleeves being too long, but what's the problem with mitered sleeves and dark buttons? :icon_scratch:

_"super-wide suit lapels"
_The lapels are indeed on the wider side, but it's not too bad, is it?

_"two-toned shoes"
_The contrast isn't as stark as it appears in the pictures and I'm not going to a job interview so I think these should work. That being said, if Roger'd wear those everbody would be raving about them 

_"suit material"
_It's a wool/ polyester twill, I bought it back when I didn't know better and I have not found another suit in my size from all natural fibres yet.

_"roped shoulders"
_Now I'm at the end of my clothing jargon, what do you mean when you say "roped shoulders"?

_"I think you're capable of better"
_I do think so to, but sadly "better" was in the washing machine, so I couldn't do better at that very moment.

_"Do you have another pair of dress shoes?"
_Uh.. hm... *cough*... uhm.. no? Except if you count my cheap boots, but these are only worn in emergencies when the floodgates of heaven are wide open.

SpitShine

A very good first post indeed. The suit's a bit more modern cut, but not too much, so you still look good.
I would prefer the trousers to be a bit looser, but that's personal preference.

All in all it's a nice look, doesn't make you look old, doesn't make you look bad. Keep it up :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

By the afternoon, the sun is supposed to be out, and the high temp's in NYC are supposed to be around 18C/64F. I am going to see if I can survive without an overcoat today. Wish me luck.


----------



## kaehlin

My first ever post, been lurking a bit - upr crust, that is an outstanding outfit! Hope you enjoy a spring day sans overcoat!


----------



## drlivingston

Double breasted + double monks = a doubly jaunty look for you today, Sir Crusty! Very nice.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today:


very sharp.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, if the first photo was in black and white you would look like you walked right out of an elegant 1930s movie, yet it also looks very fresh and appropriate to today. (Cute post drivingston - I agree). My girlfriend just left for the morning with the hood up on her raincoat, so I hope you have an umbrella if you went sans overcoat / raincoat.


----------



## upr_crust

kaehlin said:


> My first ever post, been lurking a bit - upr crust, that is an outstanding outfit! Hope you enjoy a spring day sans overcoat!





drlivingston said:


> Double breasted + double monks = a doubly jaunty look for you today, Sir Crusty! Very nice.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, if the first photo was in black and white you would look like you walked right out of an elegant 1930s movie, yet it also looks very fresh and appropriate to today. (Cute post drivingston - I agree). My girlfriend just left for the morning with the hood up on her raincoat, so I hope you have an umbrella if you went sans overcoat / raincoat.


This morning, the rain had slowed down to a fine mist, so I eschewed the umbrella for the short distances between my apartment and the subway, and the subway and my office. Otherwise, thank you, gentlemen, for the compliments.


----------



## crocto

Suit: JAB
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> very sharp.


Thanks Howard.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, if the first photo was in black and white you would look like you walked right out of an elegant 1930s movie, yet it also looks very fresh and appropriate to today.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## GWW

Crusty

Very debonair as always, I like the hat a lot, I need to get one too someday.

Crocto

I don't know if I'm a fan of the tie, but the rest works (although the lapels are a bit on the slimmer side and the soulders look horrible in the close up)

Here's what I'm wearing today. Thrifted the trousers yesterday an I already love them.


----------



## NateG

A bit rumpled after a long day. Also, the jacket sleeves look just a touch long in this picture. Not sure why I never noticed before, but there it is.



Edit to add a better shot of the PS and shirt patterns:



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

NateG- very nice. The trousers are a notch too long to my eyes, but the sleeves are pretty much fine- if they were taken in, it'd have to be very faintly.

GWW- Your ps and shirt definitely don't sing together. They're both busy and much close in pattern and colour. Sorry to be so critical, but I agree with FlCracka- niceties won't help. Also, you are young, with much, much time ahead of you to learn. As for the shoulder jargon: https://parisiangentleman.co.uk/201...t-sings-the-second-signal-of-a-handmade-suit/

Another aspect of your outfits -especially this one- is the disharmony of fabrics and textures not really working together either. I'll address this with reference to YRR's very apt critique of someone else's tendencies:


Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No need to apologize. If you look back to older clothes, you'll see that there was often a lot more texture than today's clothing. A theme I see running through the combinations you post is that you're almost always wearing a _lot_ of patterns, with relatively smooth/shiny textures, but aiming for an effect which is basically casual (sportcoats rather than suits). Those are difficult elements to reconcile with each other.
> 
> It's tough to make pattern differences your primary point of contrast. If you look at older examples, or even at people who dress well in a _very_ traditional manner (Will Boehlke and the Churchwell brothers are great examples), you'll see that they wear a number of patterned elements, but that they're generally working more with texture and color to create contrast.
> 
> Texture is a key element to another point where your combinations differ from older styles -- you tend to wear a lot of smooth cloth -- poplin shirts, glossy silk jacquard ties, worsted trousers and jackets. Typically, those are the textures associated with business suits. You're wearing the color schemes and types of patterns associated with more traditional sport coat outfits, but the textures are not the most traditional ones. To my eye, if you were to aim for, say, flannel trousers (or at least gabardine), oxford/pinpoint or end-on-end shirts, and jackets with more texture, you would have more of a traditional look.


----------



## RogerP

End of the day:


----------



## StylePurgatory

AnthonyFuller said:


> StylePurgatory - the AE model number (4 digit I believe) specifies color/last/etc...
> 
> My merlot park aves I'm wearing today are style 5875. The 7 is the (possibly the 87) merlot color and the last 5 the last. Example a bourbon park ave is 5855 and a walnut park ave is 5955.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


5775, then, it seems.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Roger: I love that three piece with lapels on the waistcoat.

Same ol', same ol'.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Roger: I love that three piece with lapels on the waistcoat.
> 
> Same ol', same ol'.


I like this one a lot. I wore a very similar outfit last week (exact same tie).


----------



## AnthonyFuller

StylePurgatory said:


> 5775, then, it seems.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


To be honest, I'm a bit stumped. It isn't listed as a style on the current AE website so it could be a discontinued color. Not to say it isn't bourbon since the 75 matches, but I can't verify for certain. A nice shoe regardless.


----------



## StylePurgatory

AnthonyFuller said:


> To be honest, I'm a bit stumped. It isn't listed as a style on the current AE website so it could be a discontinued color. Not to say it isn't bourbon since the 75 matches, but I can't verify for certain. A nice shoe regardless.


Sadly, I think I missed out on getting it in black, and a lighter red, as well. The black definitely got scooped (but had been worn more harshly, so I wasn't upset) and I remembered a more brownish red pair. So, either these are them, and I just remembered the colour incorrectly, or the same fellow donated three pairs, that got put out a few days apart. I choose to believe the latter, as that makes me feel much better. I was honestly impressed to see that they knew to price these as highly as they did. Even so, they were only $35!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP, yesterday's three-piece suit is awesome - very handsome indeed.

It's cool this morning, but will warm up this afternoon, so I'm hoping to brave the elements with only a hat, and a three piece flannel suit for warmth.


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> GWW- Your ps and shirt definitely don't sing together. They're both busy and much close in pattern and colour. Sorry to be so critical, but I agree with FlCracka- niceties won't help. Also, you are young, with much, much time ahead of you to learn. As for the shoulder jargon: https://parisiangentleman.co.uk/201...t-sings-the-second-signal-of-a-handmade-suit/
> 
> Another aspect of your outfits -especially this one- is the disharmony of fabrics and textures not really working together either.


I see the PS and shir issue, I'll keep it in mind for when I wear this shirt the next time.
For the shoulder: OK, so now I know what roped shoulders are, but as with the mitered sleeves, I don't see the problem.

And the textures: I don't really consider the texture of my clothes when putting an outfit together, but would you mind telling me what exactly I'm doing wrong? Do I wear smooth textures when dressing casual or the other way round?

Roger

Very nice. What's that tie knot? I've never seen one like this.

Jovan

Except for the tie being quite a bit off center and thus driving me crazy since I'm OCD about such things (hence the symetrical half Windsor all the time) I can't find anything to complain about, well done.



upr_crust said:


> It's cool this morning, but will warm up this afternoon, so I'm hoping to brave the elements with only a hat, and a three piece flannel suit for warmth.


What's up with the weather still being cold over there and we've directly gone from fall to summer (fall was a bit longer than usual, right about untill February/ March) :icon_scratch:

That said, if the three piece flannel suit does it's job to keep you warm as well as it does it's job to make you look good there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## StylePurgatory

@Crocto, that jacket honestly looks too big in every dimension.

Lovely tie, though, and great half windsor. I'm not a stickler for dimples; sometimes I like the crisp, pristine, look of no dimple (including at my wedding). 


Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> @Crocto, that jacket honestly looks too big in every dimension.


I'll have to second that (except for the jacket and sleeve length).



StylePurgatory said:


> Lovely tie, though, and great half windsor. I'm not a stickler for dimples; sometimes I like the crisp, pristine, look of no dimple (including at my wedding).


Why didn't you wear a wing collar and a cravat to your wedding?
You would've had the crisp look without offending dimple fanatics.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

My daily contribution, along with a plea for help from the esteemed members here.

My tailor does very nice work, but I fear his style is one that is at odds with what I have been taught is traditional. He has not tailored the clothing I am wearing, but said the jacket sleeve length was perfect and the shirt length was too short. I find this hard to believe for a couple reasons - first, the shirt extends 1.25 inches past my wristbone. Second, a longer length sleeve would still stop at the same place but bunch up in the arm if my understanding is correct.

I have several coats being tailored that should be done later this week. I would like to call him and ask him to further shorten the sleeves by an additional 1/2 to 1 inch to avoid showing up and not being satisfied.

Your thoughts are as always, appreciated.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> I'll have to second that.
> 
> Why didn't you wear a wing collar and a cravat to your wedding?
> You would've had the crisp look without offending dimple fanatics.


Lol. I chose to buy things I could wear regularly, plus it took the formality down a bit, which worked better with the guests, and groomsmen, being in lounge.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

AnthonyFuller said:


> My daily contribution, along with a plea for help from the esteemed members here.
> 
> My tailor does very nice work, but I fear his style is one that is at odds with what I have been taught is traditional. He has not tailored the clothing I am wearing, but said the jacket sleeve length was perfect and the shirt length was too short. I find this hard to believe for a couple reasons - first, the shirt extends 1.25 inches past my wristbone. Second, a longer length sleeve would still stop at the same place but bunch up in the arm if my understanding is correct.
> 
> I have several coats being tailored that should be done later this week. I would like to call him and ask him to further shorten the sleeves by an additional 1/2 to 1 inch to avoid showing up and not being satisfied.
> 
> Your thoughts are as always, appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Your inclination is correct, imo. At least half an inch. That is, assuming he chose the length, rather than him marking to your instructions.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

GWW said:


> And the textures: I don't really consider the texture of my clothes when putting an outfit together, but would you mind telling me what exactly I'm doing wrong? Do I wear smooth textures when dressing casual or the other way round?


Considering textures is one of the subtler, but essential parts of clothing. (It did take me a while to realise this, which is why I'm being overtly critical to you now.) Many of your jackets and trousers have a sheen to them that doesn't fly with casual wear -I suspect some of your jackets to be suit separates and to contain at least some amount of synthetic fabrics, which doesn't help. This is a similar problem to, say, the wearing of a tweed tie with a Super 120s suit. Have a look at the WAYW threads and check out how the many stunning dressers we have here combine textures according to levels of formality.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

StylePurgatory - he did, indeed choose the length. I simply asked for my sleeves shortened and didn't think of it until after the fact.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> Considering textures is one of the subtler, but essential parts of clothing. (It did take me a while to realise this, which is why I'm being overtly critical to you now.) Many of your jackets and trousers have a sheen to them that doesn't fly with casual wear -I suspect some of your jackets to be suit separates and to contain at least some amount of synthetic fabrics, which doesn't help. This is a similar problem to, say, the wearing of a tweed tie with a Super 120s suit. Have a look at the WAYW threads and check out how the many stunning dressers we have here combine textures according to levels of formality.


Actually most of my trousers (and half the jackets) are from 95+ % cotton. The beige jacket could be a suit seperate (20/80 silk/wool blend btw), but it seemed just to be too good of a deal to pass on it (Ermenegildo Zegna MTM, half canvassed for 24 CHF).
In which of the pictures does one see the sheen the most? It might be my phone and the light that adds the sheen.



AnthonyFuller said:


> StylePurgatory - he did, indeed choose the length. I simply asked for my sleeves shortened and didn't think of it until after the fact.


To me too the shirt sleeves seem to be the correct lenght and the jacket sleeves too long, rather than the other way round.


----------



## Anthony Charton

AnthonyFuller said:


> My daily contribution, along with a plea for help from the esteemed members here.
> 
> My tailor does very nice work, but I fear his style is one that is at odds with what I have been taught is traditional. He has not tailored the clothing I am wearing, but said the jacket sleeve length was perfect and the shirt length was too short. I find this hard to believe for a couple reasons - first, the shirt extends 1.25 inches past my wristbone. Second, a longer length sleeve would still stop at the same place but bunch up in the arm if my understanding is correct.
> 
> I have several coats being tailored that should be done later this week. I would like to call him and ask him to further shorten the sleeves by an additional 1/2 to 1 inch to avoid showing up and not being satisfied.


I'd look for another tailor. Sorry to be blunt, but this sleeve length is far from 'perfect'. This is roughly where overcoat sleeves should break.

GWW- Perhaps part of the sheen is due to technological media, but I'd still look for more matted weaves.


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> GWW- Perhaps part of the sheen is due to technological media, but I'd still look for more matted weaves.


I'll try my best to take texture in consideration in the future :thumbs-up:


----------



## Anthony Charton

GWW said:


> I'll try my best to take texture in consideration in the future :thumbs-up:


Do, but as I have already said, you are doing a fine job for someone your age. As your sartorial palate develops and your wardrobe expands you will become more critical, insightful, and generally better-dressed.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan, crusty - thank you both.

Jovan - your same 'ol is better than 90% of the general population. Probably 95%. Sharp but understated.

crusty - that 3 piece rocks. 

GWW - that's a simple four-in-hand knot - it's just the thick silk of the tie that makes the knot so prominent.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> End of the day:


The very vision of power dressing. Whatever you're running for- you have my vote. Impeccable Roger.


----------



## Shaver

NateG said:


> A bit rumpled after a long day. Also, the jacket sleeves look just a touch long in this picture. Not sure why I never noticed before, but there it is.
> 
> Edit to add a better shot of the PS and shirt patterns:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I agree with Anthony Charton that the sleeves are more or less as they should be, try to avoid the classic gentleman's forum error of over-compensating and altering too short. However in a rare disagreement with AC, who invariably comments in a manner that I would happily echo, I believe that the trousers may be a proper length, it is all too easy in these poses for posterity that the cloth falls in an unflattering way - I have discarded a few shots myself in the past subject to this annoying happenstance.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> The very vision of power dressing. Whatever you're running for- you have my vote. Impeccable Roger.


Thank you sir!


----------



## SpitShine

Thanks for all the great feedback on my first post chaps. Although some of you may not favour it, I love wearing boots with my suits, particularly Chelseas and Chukkas. I was very fortunate with the fit, I only needed minor sleeve length alterations. Unfortunately opportunities to wear a suit are often weeks apart for myself, although I generally wear a shirt and tie to school.

Upr, yesterday's double breasted was fantastic, and I'm very fond of the lapels on your waistcoat today. Likewise Roger, your three pieces are always something to behold.


----------



## upr_crust

SpitShine said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback on my first post chaps. Although some of you may not favour it, I love wearing boots with my suits, particularly Chelseas and Chukkas. I was very fortunate with the fit, I only needed minor sleeve length alterations. Unfortunately opportunities to wear a suit are often weeks apart for myself, although I generally wear a shirt and tie to school.Upr, yesterday's double breasted was fantastic, and I'm very fond of the lapels on your waistcoat today. Likewise Roger, your three pieces are always something to behold.


For a first photo post, and for someone of your youth, you did very well indeed. I occasionally favor Chelseas with suits, which is more of a Brit thing than an American, but I spend a great deal of time in the UK (visits normally twice a year, at this juncture), and I've picked up certain style habits (and clothing) from the locals. Yesterday's D/B suit was a sale item, and was very frumpy, until it was worked on by the alterations tailor (I think that I've had it altered twice, in fact). Today's suit was one of the first of my three-piece suits with lapelled waistcoats - lapels on a waistcoat are like catnip to me, sartorially (I have several three-piece suits to prove this point.).


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> lapels on a waistcoat are like catnip to me, sartorially


This made me seriously want a thumb button on this site.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

Any opinions on these combinations? I'd like to wear this pink shirt on palm Sunday, but not sure which tie is best. Does the purple work? Top and middle photo are pink shirt, bottom one white shirt.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyFuller

GWW - Thank you for confirming I'm not totally crazy.

Anthony Charton - I may do that, but the quality of his work that I've seen is very good, only his taste in style differs. My being a bit naive when first going in didn't help, but I won't hold a different sartorial taste against him as long as he can do the work I ask in a quality and timely manner. 

I did call him this morning when the shop opened and explained the situation and he is going to shorten the sleeves by am extra half inch. I could potentially go shorter but didn't want to fall into the trap as Shaver mentioned of overcompensating. There also aren't many tailors in the area from what I've seen. If luck serves me well I will be relocating back east in the next couple months and can begin the search for a competent tailor again.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

StylePurgatory said:


> Any opinions on these combinations? I'd like to wear this pink shirt on palm Sunday, but not sure which tie is best. Does the purple work? Top and middle photo are pink shirt, bottom one white shirt.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


White shirt w/ wine dotted tie would be what I'd recommend among what you exhibit. I'm not a fan of the purple, and the plain ties are too light for your suit-also, three solids together tend to look pretty insipid. A cream-dotted navy tie would fly best with the pink shirt and that particular suit IMO.

AnthonyFuller- My comment was partially in jest. If you deem he generally does good work and you have no better option, then fine. In the case of tailors, though, I still think personal 'tastes in style' shouldn't even apply. A competent tailor ought to have a better knowledge than most of the general 20th-century sartorial canon. Everyone who remotely cares about these matters differs slightly in their preferences of break, amount of cuff shown, and similar essential details, but for a tailor to make up a rule on the spot and enforce it isn't quite all right. Instead, I feel like they should point you to the standard of how things are_ very classically_ done, and then enquire if you wish to bend that standard, and by however slightly much.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Some other ties, and another shirt I forgot about, since I haven't worn it since last year. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## NateG

AC, Shaver, thank you for the positive comments. I will take your advice to leave the sleeves alone, and will take a closer look at the trousers the next time I wear them.

N

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

StylePurgatory said:


> Any opinions on these combinations? I'd like to wear this pink shirt on palm Sunday, but not sure which tie is best. Does the purple work? Top and middle photo are pink shirt, bottom one white shirt.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


I like the sky blue tie with the pink shirt best. Which reminds me - I really need to get a solid light pink shirt.

Here is a repeat fit from last week as I decided to make it my entry for the Friday fit challenge at the other place. Back to 3 pieces:

Here's my thinking when it comes to mixing 3 patterns: if one of them is BOLD (I think the tie qualifies) the others better not be. Both the microcheck shirt and the subtle windowpane of the suit look solid at 5 paces, and still don't shout for attention up close:


----------



## StylePurgatory

A paisley tie? You won't get any votes for that Over There!

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

StylePurgatory said:


> A paisley tie? You won't get any votes for that Over There!
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


I just gotta be me. :cool2: There is life beyond burgundy grenadines.


----------



## StylePurgatory

RogerP said:


> I just gotta be me. :cool2: There is life beyond burgundy grenadines.


I... I don't understand... You don't dress to please them? I'm so confused.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> I just gotta be me. :cool2: There is life beyond burgundy grenadines.


Amen to that!


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Amen to that!


But... But the groupthink! You're abandoning it! It's so important!

BTW, crusty, I'm very interested in the benefit of your experience with pink shirts, if you have a few minutes to look at my last couple of posts.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

I feel the green sweatshirt, and blanket, in different shades compliment one another, and go well with either the navy mug, or the black sweat pants, but the mug and pants don't really do well together, I feel. Also, I'm quite pleased with the volume of my hair, today. What could I change up tomorrow, to do it better, gents? 



Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

That's a very nice natural shouldered ensemble you have there. It's like there's no shoulder construction at all! Big points for the lack of creases on your trousers. I'm not usually one to favour logos on shirts, but it coordinates beautifully with the white pill bottle. The brand is Tylenol, I take it? They make accessories that go well with any type of pain.

Liked the idea I had, the execution less so. I'm pretty sure they made this tab collar too small in general -- points, the tab lengths, and the band height.

Jos. A. Bank sack suit
RL Rugby shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory

Do you not work or sleep or something the likes? I just see you on here all day long and all the time in between aswell.
That said, I really like the blanket, but the sweatpants and mug don't really harmonize as you already pointed out.


Jovan

I agree with the collar. Something looks of (not just the tie that's off center, stupid OCD).
But, the idea would be good. Change the collar and there you go :thumbup:


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> StylePurgatory
> 
> Do you not work or sleep or something the likes? I just see you on here all day long and all the time in between aswell.
> That said, I really like the blanket, but the sweatpants and mug don't really harmonize as you already pointed out.


I work from home, during the middle of the day; my on-site work is evenings and weekends until the school year ends. Things are also very slow this year. This week I'm battling strep throat, hence my lovely ensemble.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Sorry, StylePurgatory, that you are currently under the weather, but how clever of you to match sweatshirt and blanket - the impulse to adorn tastefully is stronger than an invasion of microbes, certainly.

As for pink shirts, I favor them with grey suits and blue ties, generally, though I have been losing my taste for pink shirts of late - the evil influence of That Other Website, perhaps.

As for purple ties, I am sure that mine today will not find favor at That Other Website, but it suits my purposes for today well enough.

This evening, I'm attending the members' preview for the Sigmar Polke exhibit at the Museum of Modern Art. The crowd of attendees is usually a collection of the bohemian and the slick, with incursions of the fashion eccentric, which is my modus operandi for the evening. Measure of the success of the show will be the comparison of crowd density between the galleries and the bar area - if both are equal, the show will be a critical success. Usually, the bar wins.

It's still cool in the mornings here in NYC, hence the topcoat.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Here's my thinking when it comes to mixing 3 patterns: if one of them is BOLD (I think the tie qualifies) the others better not be. Both the microcheck shirt and the subtle windowpane of the suit look solid at 5 paces, and still don't shout for attention up close:


Very well said and demonstrated on the three patterns. Also, that suit is beautiful, the material looks like it has great "feel" as it drapes nicely - whose is it?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> End of the day:


How do you get everything to match so nicely?


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Very well said and demonstrated on the three patterns. Also, that suit is beautiful, the material looks like it has great "feel" as it drapes nicely - whose is it?


Thanks FF - this is a Samuelsohn MTM - actually the first one that I ever had done several years ago. It was made from a discontinued higher end fabric that was on sale. I wish I had ordered a second pair of trousers, because the jacket and vest show almost no signs of wear. The trousers have already been seen to twice. It's a 4-season garment and probably my overall fave, so it has seen a LOT of wear.



Howard said:


> How do you get everything to match so nicely?


Thanks Howard. I have a solid selection of shirts and a positively ridiculous selection of pocket squares. My tie selection is significantly less diverse in comparison, but with good depth in the other areas finding a good match isn't hard.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks FF - this is a Samuelsohn MTM - actually the first one that I ever had done several years ago. It was made from a discontinued higher end fabric that was on sale. I wish I had ordered a second pair of trousers, because the jacket and vest show almost no signs of wear. The trousers have already been seen to twice. It's a 4-season garment and probably my overall fave, so it has seen a LOT of wear.
> 
> Clearly an example of a higher-end fabric being worthy of its name. The drape, texture, flow of it is beautiful. You can tell it is a great material and well-made suit from the way it sits on your frame - no puckering, no odd lifts, no odd pulls, no stiffness, but appropriate shape - just awesome. We could probably start an entire thread on clothes one wishes he had bought extra of.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr and RogerP, very nice as Always. That suit is just perfect. Here are two recente pics. First one is trying to integrate a french blue shirt and last getting home wasted last night...


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr-crust- Vociferous and stunning.

Bernoulli- Nice SC ! The cat seriously clashes with your sofa, though.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr and RogerP, very nice as Always. That suit is just perfect. Here are two recente pics. First one is trying to integrate a french blue shirt and last getting home wasted last night...


The jackets are both new? Very nice, in any case. The French blue shirt is, fortunately, on the light end of the French blue spectrum - it works just fine, IMHO.


Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust- Vociferous and stunning.


Thank you. In light of this evening's activity, I thought that a bolder shirt and tie would be in order.


----------



## immanuelrx

bernoulli said:


> Upr and RogerP, very nice as Always. That suit is just perfect. Here are two recente pics. First one is trying to integrate a french blue shirt and last getting home wasted last night...


It seems in your drunkenness, someone glued pieces of wood to your face 
I like the look of the first two pictures, not too sure of the jacket in the last picture. I don't think I could pull off that look. I do dig the shoes though. where are they from?


----------



## stcolumba

upr_crust said:


> Sorry, StylePurgatory, that you are currently under the weather, but how clever of you to match sweatshirt and blanket - the impulse to adorn tastefully is stronger than an invasion of microbes, certainly.
> 
> As for pink shirts, I favor them with grey suits and blue ties, generally, though I have been losing my taste for pink shirts of late - the evil influence of That Other Website, perhaps.
> 
> As for purple ties, I am sure that mine today will not find favor at That Other Website, but it suits my purposes for today well enough.
> 
> This evening, I'm attending the members' preview for the Sigmar Polke exhibit at the Museum of Modern Art. The crowd of attendees is usually a collection of the bohemian and the slick, with incursions of the fashion eccentric, which is my modus operandi for the evening. Measure of the success of the show will be the comparison of crowd density between the galleries and the bar area - if both are equal, the show will be a critical success. Usually, the bar wins.
> 
> It's still cool in the mornings here in NYC, hence the topcoat.


Beautiful suit--the color, the windowpane pattern, the texture.


----------



## GWW

Well coordinated Crusty, just as we expect it from you :thumbs-up:


Bernoulli
So close to having an all French shirt. French blue and French cuffs, but unfortunately no French placket 
But the jacket and pocket square are both very nice.
I also really dig the second jacket. Wear it with white trousers and a linen shirt and you're set for summer


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, both jackets are new. The blue one is much nicer than it shows in the pic, I will work at a nicer picture at some point.



upr_crust said:


> The jackets are both new? Very nice, in any case. The French blue shirt is, fortunately, on the light end of the French blue spectrum - it works just fine, IMHO.


Yes, cat and sofa are mortal enemies. The sofa usually loses, but the cat sometimes gets trapped trying to claw the sofa to death.



Anthony Charton said:


> Bernoulli- Nice SC ! The cat seriously clashes with your sofa, though.


Shoes are Herring's, and also nicer than they look in the pic. I will work at better pics next time, maybe not when I am drunk... Thanks for all the comments, gentlemen.



immanuelrx said:


> It seems in your drunkenness, someone glued pieces of wood to your face
> I like the look of the first two pictures, not too sure of the jacket in the last picture. I don't think I could pull off that look. I do dig the shoes though. where are they from?


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Beautiful suit--the color, the windowpane pattern, the texture.


There is a grass-roots movement here at AAFs to recognize that suit of Upr's as belonging in the pantheon of suits next to Cary Grant's "North by Northwest" suit and Sean Connery's three-piece from "Goldfinger."


----------



## Jovan

GWW said:


> StylePurgatory
> 
> Do you not work or sleep or something the likes? I just see you on here all day long and all the time in between aswell.
> That said, I really like the blanket, but the sweatpants and mug don't really harmonize as you already pointed out.
> 
> Jovan
> 
> I agree with the collar. Something looks of (not just the tie that's off center, stupid OCD).
> But, the idea would be good. Change the collar and there you go :thumbup:


I'm looking at getting a MTM tab collar shirt from MyTailor in the future, since they'll make collars to your desired dimensions. A 3" point and slightly higher collar band should make all the difference. Matt S had pretty good results from them in getting a custom "James Bond amalgam" shirt.

https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/?p=3797


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> There is a grass-roots movement here at AAFs to recognize that suit of Upr's as belonging in the pantheon of suits next to Cary Grant's "North by Northwest" suit and Sean Connery's three-piece from "Goldfinger."


I second that emotion.

Bernoulli - love that sky-blue jacket my man. I've been wanting something to brighten up the spring / summer wardrobe and that would work a treat.


----------



## upr_crust

stcolumba said:


> Beautiful suit--the color, the windowpane pattern, the texture.





GWW said:


> Well coordinated Crusty, just as we expect it from you :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> There is a grass-roots movement here at AAFs to recognize that suit of Upr's as belonging in the pantheon of suits next to Cary Grant's "North by Northwest" suit and Sean Connery's three-piece from "Goldfinger."





RogerP said:


> I second that emotion.


Thank you, gentlemen. The fabric is 95% wool/5% cashmere, which accounts for the soft texture, and is from Paul Stuart, which accounts for most everything else. With that in mind, as much as I am flattered to have my suit compared to those of Cary Grant in "North by Northwest" and Sean Connery's in "Goldfinger", I don't relish the idea of climbing over Mt. Rushmore in it, nor fighting off bad guys in exotic locales while wearing it, either, but thank you for the thought .


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. The fabric is 95% wool/5% cashmere, which accounts for the soft texture, and is from Paul Stuart, which accounts for most everything else. With that in mind, as much as I am flattered to have my suit compared to those of Cary Grant in "North by Northwest" and Sean Connery's in "Goldfinger", I don't relish the idea of climbing over Mt. Rushmore in it, nor fighting off bad guys in exotic locales while wearing it, either, but thank you for the thought .


Well let's stick to Fred Astaire, then, and let you dance and win the gir-- er, boy.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. The fabric is 95% wool/5% cashmere, which accounts for the soft texture, and is from Paul Stuart, which accounts for most everything else. With that in mind, as much as I am flattered to have my suit compared to those of Cary Grant in "North by Northwest" and Sean Connery's in "Goldfinger", I don't relish the idea of climbing over Mt. Rushmore in it, nor fighting off bad guys in exotic locales while wearing it, either, but thank you for the thought .


But having a cocktail at the Oak Bar in the Plaza in the suit as Cary Grant does in his in "North by Northwest" doesn't sound too bad - maybe that should be the award.


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> Well let's stick to Fred Astaire, then, and let you dance and win the gir-- er, boy.


Good idea, this shouldn't really harm the suit as the trousers are the correct length and do not reach the ground.
I'm sure you can get Allen Edmond tap shoes somewhere, and if they're modded by a third party


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crocto- is the jacket new? I feel like your fits-and generally outfits- are improving considerably. This kind of shirt, too busy in a suit, just strikes home in rig like the one you display.

Today. I was left to to own meagre devices to experiment with a self-timer.

Montague Burton (from the good days), Scotch House, LL Bean, PRL. Not pictured: Loake pennies.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## RogerP

Anthony - I second your comments to Crocto, and compliment you on your fine ensemble. I wish I had the knack of layering knits and odd vests with sport coats and suits.


----------



## justonemore

Suit: Ravazzolo Navy with White/Lavender Pinstripe.

Shirt: Jacques Britt in Lavender

Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren (Made in Italy) Lavender with white & yellow flowers

Shoes: E.G Oundle in Midnight (wasn't too sure about these with all the lavender).

https://imageshack.com/i/ngmumbj

https://imageshack.com/i/n65wwsj

https://imageshack.com/i/nlgdj6j


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Anthony - I second your comments to Crocto, and compliment you on your fine ensemble. I wish I had the knack of layering knits and odd vests with sport coats and suits.





Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto- is the jacket new? I feel like your fits-and generally outfits- are improving considerably. This kind of shirt, too busy in a suit, just strikes home in rig like the one you display.


Thanks guys! I've been hunting around for some suits and blazers that'll fit me. It seems like J. Crew, Ted Baker, and Banana Republic all have minimal shoulder padding and very little shoulder overhang. I really wanted to buy a Brooks Brothers one but the shoulders were just too wide.

Also I think a lot of it has to do with the mirror. The one at work is long and narrow while mine at home is wider.

I've worn that blazer here and here before.


----------



## RogerP

The lavender and navy combine nicely there justonemore.


----------



## upr_crust

Something green and vernal for what is supposed to be a warmer, if somewhat damp, day in NYC.


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> The lavender and navy combine nicely there justonemore.


Thanks for the heads up RogerP. Lavender has been a bit challenging so I'm happy to hear it worked out.


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> Something green and vernal for what is supposed to be a warmer, if somewhat damp, day in NYC.


As it seems that you wear just about every color available, I'm just a bit curious if you put any thought into color theory? In adition to the individual sense, if we used your outfit today as an example, wouldn't one normally reserve greens and browns more towards the fall?


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


> I've worn that blazer here and here before.


Sorry to nitpick, but absent metal buttons that's not a blazer. I like the outfit overall and the jacket appears to fit you well, except the right sleeves (jacket and shirt) look a little long.


----------



## upr_crust

justonemore said:


> As it seems that you wear just about every color available, I'm just a bit curious if you put any thought into color theory? In adition to the individual sense, if we used your outfit today as an example, wouldn't one normally reserve greens and browns more towards the fall?


I fear that I am most deficient as it comes to color theory, much beyond the wearing of darker colors in winter, and lighter ones in summer. I have a taste for strong color bordering on the barbaric, which I have had to tame only so as not to have oppobrium rain down on my head on That Other Website (a.k.a. Styleforum, where strong color rattles the nerves of the natives). In that regard, I am something of an outlaw - certainly an eccentric. Today's suit was picked for two reasons - the first was the Friday Challenge on SF, which was "transitional dressing" - what one wears as seasons change, the second being that I happen to like today's suit, and the color seems to complement my own coloring.


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> I fear that I am most deficient as it comes to color theory, much beyond the wearing of darker colors in winter, and lighter ones in summer. I have a taste for strong color bordering on the barbaric, which I have had to tame only so as not to have oppobrium rain down on my head on That Other Website (a.k.a. Styleforum, where strong color rattles the nerves of the natives). In that regard, I am something of an outlaw - certainly an eccentric. Today's suit was picked for two reasons - the first was the Friday Challenge on SF, which was "transitional dressing" - what one wears as seasons change, the second being that I happen to like today's suit, and the color seems to complement my own coloring.


Thanks for the response. As you seem able to pull everything off quite nicely, I might have to rethink my avoidance of certain outfits due to skin color/seasonal reasoning.


----------



## zzdocxx

I particularly appreciate the way the shoes and PS complement each other, while working with the tie.


(Hmmm just realized it may not have been clear this was addressed to UC.)


----------



## justonemore

While there's nothing good here photo wise, I hope something can be seen...

Suit: Canali Navy with subtle pinstripe.

Shirt: Jaques Britt stripe (not sure which type of stripe however).

Tie: Canali multi flower pattern on Navy. This is the only skinny tie I own and you might guess that my 6 year old picked it out. Still an excellent design in my thoughts.

https://imageshack.com/i/mvhb3aj

https://imageshack.com/i/1qc9ppj


----------



## AnthonyFuller

I got back my clothes from the tailor as I mentioned a couple days ago. I only had the sleeves shortened and he was able to take off the extra 1/2 inch without issue on the coat I wore today. It will be close to 70F here today in Portland so Spring is in full effect. The lighting is not the best so I've also taken a zoomed in shot of the coat pattern.

Hickey Freeman sportcoat
Brooks Brothers shirt
Zanella pants
AE Walnut McAllister shoes w/ walnut AE belt.

Thoughts are appreciated. I was very pleased with the length of the sleeves, especially after wearing I'll fitting outfits for so long.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

justonemore said:


> While there's nothing good here photo wise, I hope something can be seen...
> 
> Suit: Canali Navy with subtle pinstripe.
> 
> Shirt: Jaques Britt stripe (not sure which type of stripe however).
> 
> Tie: Canali multi flower pattern on Navy. This is the only skinny tie I own and you might guess that my 6 year old picked it out. Still an excellent design in my thoughts.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvhb3aj


I usually find your taste in coordinating patterns solid; here, however, the closeness in scale between shirt and tie make it a miss. I'm being that blunt especially as I like most of your outfits. 
On another note, I assume the picture was taken on a train? My family have some close Swiss ancestry and, while some aspects of Switzerland clashes with me, I've always -trivially- loved their trains.

AnthonyFuller- this is getting much better. Sleeve length is spot-on now. Due to the high contrast between coat and jacket, I think a light blue or ecru shirt might have done its job a tad better, but still- very nice. I could see a plain knit tie, or a repp (both in either bool or silk) working wonders with that rig.


----------



## GWW

Crusty
That suit colour looks wonderful on you. Tie and PS fit right in aswell. The only thing is dislike is the shoulders, I much prefer structured, right angled shoulders.

Justonemore
Your six year old has good taste, that tie's very nice :thumbs-up: (are you travelling first class by the way?)

AnthonyFuller
It definitely looks much better now that the coat sleeves are shorter, although it might even have been a bit too much.


----------



## RogerP

AnthonyFuller - do I ever love the fabric in that sport coat - nice! Sleeve length is right on the border of where it could not be any shorter, but okay if you like to show a bit more than a sliver of cuff.


----------



## FilipI

My first post on this thread. Open to comments...

Sport coat - Nordstrom silk/wool
PS - Tie Bar
Shirt - Unknown (Italian)
Watch - Omega


----------



## justonemore

Anthony Charton said:


> I usually find your taste in coordinating patterns solid; here, however, the closeness in scale between shirt and tie make it a miss. I'm being that blunt especially as I like most of your outfits.
> On another note, I assume the picture was taken on a train? My family have some close Swiss ancestry and, while some aspects of Switzerland clashes with me, I've always -trivially- loved their trains.
> 
> AnthonyFuller- this is getting much better. Sleeve length is spot-on now. Due to the high contrast between coat and jacket, I think a light blue or ecru shirt might have done its job a tad better, but still- very nice. I could see a plain knit tie, or a repp (both in either bool or silk) working wonders with that rig.


Thank you for the honesty. I don't often try 3 patterns but figured I'd give it a shot. If I post here it's usually because I'm being a bit experimental. My goal is to be an uppr-crust -rogerp but I realise that I'm still a few years from reaching such elevated status. Back to the drawing board & we'll see if I do better tomorrow. Thanks agaon.


----------



## Larry Poppins

Crusty,
Hats off to that suit! I don't care if the color is wrong for the season or any of that. The fabric is perfect! If I ever had occasion to wear more than the charcoal grey or blue pinstripe suits now languishing at the back of my closet that is exactly the fabric I would want. I will now spend the next half hour imagining how I would look in that suit, or one very much like it….maybe one with peaked lapels…..


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton, GWW, and RogerP - thank you for the kind words. The exposed sleeve is just a hair longer than 1/2" - It will be interesting to see how it lies with other shirts and fits. I have some Tyrwhitt shirts on order on the most recent sale and will see how they work out. The feedback is greatly appreciated so I can use this as a benchmark for future alterations.



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

justonemore said:


> Thank you for the honesty. I don't often try 3 patterns but figured I'd give it a shot. If I post here it's usually because I'm being a bit experimental. My goal is to be an uppr-crust -rogerp but I realise that I'm still a few years from reaching such elevated status. Back to the drawing board & we'll see if I do better tomorrow. Thanks agaon.


You're welcome, and again, I believe I have seen you elegantly work three patterns without difficulty before. I'll just clarify my comment: It's not the fact that you work with three, rather than two, patterns, which IMO takes away from the outfit. The very best dressers will avoid 'business' in heavily pattern-based ensembles, and insipidity in the most minimalist ones. Rather, it's purely the closeness in scale- a plain suit wouldn't alleviate this.

I was going to suggest a wide dot pattern on a dark tie with this shirt, then realised it's pretty much what I'm wearing right now, so I'll very humbly suggest this as a possible option. I, too, am working three patterns, and I hope not to be misguided in believing this to be an acceptable exemplum of what I mean. (Any criticism, as always, is welcome.)

https://postimage.org/

(The tie is charcoal-coloured and wool.)


----------



## NateG

I felt like wearing a suit today (as opposed to my usual sport coat and open collar), so I did. Also wanted to wear something purple, so I did that as well.

I apologize in advance for the picture quality; my usual photographer (aka wife) is out of town.

Note to self: tie bar should come up a couple inches next time.


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> .
> 
> Justonemore
> Your six year old has good taste, that tie's very nice :thumbs-up: .


Ha. I was a bit worried with the tie being on the "skinny" side but no one else seems to have claimed it problematic. I thought buying it at her request was the least I could do after keeping her in the store while getting 3 suits measured for alterations.



GWW said:


> (are you travelling first class by the way?)
> .





Anthony Charton said:


> On another note, I assume the picture was taken on a train? My family have some close Swiss ancestry and, while some aspects of Switzerland clashes with me, I've always -trivially- loved their trains.
> 
> .


Yes. You have again made the correct call on my transportation habits. First class carriage on the Golden Pass line from Montreux to Gstaad in a "classic" train. The trip & car are absolutely stunning. While the new panoramic cars allow more space & are therefore more comfortable for someone my size, the classic cars are almost a work of art in comparison. The "pays-d'en haut" region is quite beautiful & offers some nice views along the way (I've done it so often that perhaps a bit of the "magic" has worn off). Throw in a half bottle of wine & it's a perfect trip.

Depending on route & trip length I'll often take 1st class for a bit of peace (& extra room of course). I just renewed my half fare card for another 3 years & it has more than paid for itself within 2 months time.


----------



## zzdocxx

I do like this look.



Anthony Charton said:


> Today. I was left to to own meagre devices to experiment with a self-timer.
> 
> Montague Burton (from the good days), Scotch House, LL Bean, PRL. Not pictured: Loake pennies.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


----------



## Howard

bernoulli said:


> Upr and RogerP, very nice as Always. That suit is just perfect. Here are two recente pics. First one is trying to integrate a french blue shirt and last getting home wasted last night...


Why is your face blacked out?


----------



## bernoulli

Gentlemen, thanks for the comments. RogerP, the jacket is much nicer IRL. The shade of blue is quite nice and the texture helps - it looks bland in that pic.

Anyway, here is me teaching today. I quite like the tie, although it is a bit out there.


----------



## Fading Fast

Bernoulli, very nice overall and I don't think the tie is really out there, a strong color, maybe even bold, but not crazy. The single-breasted peak lapel is interesting and neat - whose suit is that?


----------



## RogerP

Another cool blue, Bernoulli.


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> Yes. You have again made the correct call on my transportation habits. First class carriage on the Golden Pass line from Montreux to Gstaad in a "classic" train. The trip & car are absolutely stunning. While the new panoramic cars allow more space & are therefore more comfortable for someone my size, the classic cars are almost a work of art in comparison. The "pays-d'en haut" region is quite beautiful & offers some nice views along the way (I've done it so often that perhaps a bit of the "magic" has worn off). Throw in a half bottle of wine & it's a perfect trip.
> 
> Depending on route & trip length I'll often take 1st class for a bit of peace (& extra room of course). I just renewed my half fare card for another 3 years & it has more than paid for itself within 2 months time.


I thought it's not a normal carriage, these look different.
And hey, if you travel in a well fitting suit and tie then it has to be first class as well, doesn't it? 

Bernoulli
I don't think the tie is out there, the only thing it is is missing a clourful companion in your breast pocket, it doesn't like the plain white ones


----------



## bernoulli

thanks for the comments and tips, gentlemen. I will keep a colourful PS in mind, although even a plain one is a tad much in Rio. FF, suit is a new addition from WW Chan...


----------



## Anthony Charton

Bernoulli, I actually feel this ps works perfectly where it is. More is often the enemy of better. Overall a dignified outfit with just the right amount of rake. (The cufflinks are strangely reminiscent of Upr-crust's...)


----------



## GWW

Well, I didn't mean colorful as in a blue and red Paisley but rather a solid or lightly patterned silk square in a color complementing the tie (I'm sure you'll find one that works perfectly if you'd look in either Crusty's or Roger's collection).


----------



## Stubbly

RogerP said:


> I like the sky blue tie with the pink shirt best. Which reminds me - I really need to get a solid light pink shirt.
> 
> Here is a repeat fit from last week as I decided to make it my entry for the Friday fit challenge at the other place. Back to 3 pieces:
> 
> Here's my thinking when it comes to mixing 3 patterns: if one of them is BOLD (I think the tie qualifies) the others better not be. Both the microcheck shirt and the subtle windowpane of the suit look solid at 5 paces, and still don't shout for attention up close:


Roger, Love the rig, especially the suit, shirt, tie, and the rest of it, too!

I have a question about the shirt. Does it have a hidden button-down collar? There seems to be a small flap of fabric just barely showing under the collar.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Stubbly - yes it is a button down with hidden buttons.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Roger- I do really enjoy that faint purple windowpane- I feel they don't get enough play. You own this louder-than-life kind of business wear.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, Anthony.


----------



## Zakk

Long-time reader, first time posting a picture here. I still consider myself a beginner, so any criticism is welcome.









Jacket: Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Silk/Linen/Wool
Shirt: Jos A Bank
Tie: Jos A Bank
Slacks: Dockers


----------



## FL Gpa

Zakk said:


> I still consider myself a beginner, so any criticism is welcome.


What's there to criticize, (I'm sure someone will find something) I like it. I think it's cool, with a capital "K."


----------



## GWW

Zakk
There is really only one big thing to criticize (and two smaller ones). It's that you're taking a photograph with a tablet, something that's going to make you look ridiculous regardless of what you wear.

And the smaller ones are that the lapels appear to be a bit slim with the gorge a bit higher up and that the sleeves could be a tad too long if you hold arms down, but that's just a guess.

P.S.: Prepare yourself for Jovan criticising that tie knot.


----------



## StylePurgatory

I think the pieces are all good on their own. The jacket is a bit of a quagmire, as sharkskin is more of a suit fabric, but the leather buttons clearly make that a sport coat. So, the jacket is a little strange, in that.

I don't feel the pants go with that jacket; they would do well with a boating jacket, or very informal sport coat. The tie belongs with a suit, to my eye, and maybe a navy blazer, but only with grey wool trousers. The shirt is in the same category as the tie, and same pairings, so the shirt and tie are good together - well done there. I honestly am not sure what trousers to pair with that jacket, but I lean toward dark brown. That would want a button down collar, and a knit tie. 

If you were to swap the jacket out for a boating jacket (navy blazer, brass buttons, patch pockets) you would be in good shape in new England. In old England, I would still go grey trousers, or at least some type of wool trousers.

Good elements, just seems that it is parts of two different fits. Perhaps just changing the shirt, and tie, would do the job. If I was trying this one in front of the mirror (I.e. at home, before going out) my next attempt would be to try an OCBD with a navy tie, then a green tie. If this didn't harmonize, I'd try dark brown trousers, with those combos. If I still wasn't happy, I'd put that jacket away for more thought, and default to a navy blazer.

I'm not the most expert here, by any stretch, but I hope that helps you. There is something about that jacket I like, but it is a bit of a puzzle to work into a fit. Who among us does not like a challenge, though? I actually could see that jacket become the basis of a fun thread where members make suggestions, and you try then, and take pictures, until a handful of good matches are found.

All meant in the spirit of friendship and helpfulness, of course!

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandervalt

My first post, hello all.






























M&S Collezione grey check suit
Savoy Taylors Guild shirt
Liberty of London silk tie
Random white PS
Grenson Kirk burgundy shoes
Canali belt
Emporio Armani dress watch


----------



## StylePurgatory

Well done, Vandervalt!

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

Vandervalt- this is a very solid first post. The jacket looks tight at the front, even with you adopting a non-relaxed pause (standing straight really is best to examine the fit). Basically, there should not be any pulling at the waist, so I'd suggest the jacket be taken out a notch.


----------



## GWW

Vandervalt
Hello to you too, nice suit you got there. My only complaints are the low trouser rise and the small tie knot, but the tie knot's personal preference.

Time to show you my face because it's between my hat and the rest of my clothes and I don't want to blur it (the face that is).
Here's my Palm Sunday attire, we didn't get palm branches, but thuja twigs like the one in my boutonniere. I'm unsure about the tie and/ or the hat, do they work?
And yes, over here in switzerland it's already the weather to wear a straw hat to


----------



## Shaver

Is it just me or are some of the recent facial obscuring effects rather creepy? :icon_pale:


----------



## vandervalt

Thanks everybody, yes I agree the jacket could come out a bit; its an older suit and I've gotten a bit, erm, "broader" since. I've gotten some new suits recently so I made sure the jackets have a bit more room.

The tie is vintage so its a little shorter than most, plus at 6'5" I often have to make smaller than preferred knots to ensure the tie is long enough. For the most part though, my ties are 60" +.

Thanks for the comments, I'll look into getting this jacket let out a bit. Looking forward to posting more!


----------



## vandervalt

GWW said:


> Vandervalt
> Hello to you too, nice suit you got there. My only complaints are the low trouser rise and the small tie knot, but the tie knot's personal preference.
> 
> Time to show you my face because it's between my hat and the rest of my clothes and I don't want to blur it (the face that is).
> Here's my Palm Sunday attire, we didn't get palm branches, but thuja twigs like the one in my boutonniere. I'm unsure about the tie and/ or the hat, do they work?
> And yes, over here in switzerland it's already the weather to wear a straw hat to


I like the shoes. I like the tie but not the collars, my preference would be a wider spread. I'll reserve judgement on the hat and the twigs! ;-)


----------



## GWW

Shaver said:


> Is it just me or are some of the recent facial obscuring effects rather creepy? :icon_pale:


I don't think they're creepy just wierd. Exspecially Bernoulli's wood glued to face.
In German we'd say: "Er hat ein Brett vor dem Kopf."


(Thanks for that great animation Shaver, I'll probably horribly overuse it in the near future)


----------



## immanuelrx

Shaver said:


> Is it just me or are some of the recent facial obscuring effects rather creepy? :icon_pale:


Yes, very creepy. I don't understand hiding the face on this type of forum. Are there some current societies that will lynch and hang people who have an interest in dressing up? I would understand if this was a forum for world of warcraft members or people who have a foot fetish. If it is because people don't feel they are very attractive, I will post my ugly mug and it will make others feel more confident 
To each their own I guess.


----------



## Shaver

GWW said:


> I don't think they're creepy just wierd. Exspecially Bernoulli's wood glued to face.
> In German we'd say: "Er hat ein Brett vor dem Kopf."
> 
> 
> (Thanks for that great animation Shaver, I'll probably horribly overuse it in the near future)


Gern geschehen.


----------



## Anthony Charton

immanuelrx said:


> Yes, very creepy. I don't understand hiding the face on this type of forum. Are there some current societies that will lynch and hang people who have an interest in dressing up? I would understand if this was a forum for world of warcraft members or people who have a foot fetish. If it is because people don't feel they are very attractive, I will post my ugly mug and it will make others feel more confident
> To each their own I guess.


Oh, I'm very much fine with my face. I'm not fine with posting a recognisable picture of it on a platform that everyone anywhere in the world can access. Some posters are comfortable with it; others, like bernoulli and I, are not. I believe anyone to have a right to as much privacy as they choose (Just to make that clear- Anthony Charton is _not_ my real name-though Anthony is my middle name- so I'm not wary of people googling me and stumbling upon my face. I just like to be in control of my own image.)

On the penultimate photo I posted I chose not to crop my head out so as to picture my hair, which is wholly a part one one's style. But this precisely is a forum about clothing and style. What do facial features have to do with it? I'm sorry if this kind of stuff weirds you out, but perhaps more attention should be paid to the clothes and less to the wearer's face.


----------



## immanuelrx

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh, I'm very much fine with my face. *I'm not fine with posting a recognisable picture of it on a platform that everyone anywhere in the world can access. Some posters are comfortable with it; others, like bernoulli and I, are not.* I believe anyone to have a right to as much privacy as they choose (Just to make that clear- Anthony Charton is _not_ my real name-though Anthony is my middle name- so I'm not wary of people googling me and stumbling upon my face. I just like to be in control of my own image.)
> 
> On the penultimate photo I posted I chose not to crop my head out so as to picture my hair, which is wholly a part one one's style. But this precisely is a forum about clothing and style. What do facial features have to do with it? *I'm sorry if this kind of stuff weirds you out, but perhaps more attention should be paid to the clothes and less to the wearer's face*.


I did't say it was wrong, I just said I don't understand it. I do know I am more open than most when it comes to personal information. I feel I have nothing to hide so I tend to let it all hang out, so to speak. Not everyone shares my views or share them to my extreme. I am also not saying you have something to hide. I am sure you have your reasons. Bottomline, I don't understand it but there is nothing wrong with it. There is no need to get so upset about it. It is all in good fun.


----------



## GWW

Shaver said:


> Gern geschehen.


Oh, a gentleman versed in the to him foreign language of the Germans. :thumbs-up:



(Or maybe he just knows how to use google translate)


----------



## Anthony Charton

immanuelrx said:


> I did't say it was wrong, I just said I don't understand it. I do know I am more open than most when it comes to personal information. I feel I have nothing to hide so I tend to let it all hang out, so to speak. Not everyone shares my views or share them to my extreme. I am also not saying you have something to hide. I am sure you have your reasons. Bottomline, I don't understand it but there is nothing wrong with it. There is no need to get so upset about it. It is all in good fun.


You called it 'very creepy', so I felt like I had to respond. Anyway; I'll keep not showing my face and others will keep showing theirs and all shall be well.


----------



## immanuelrx

Anthony Charton said:


> You called it 'very creepy', so I felt like I had to respond. Anyway; I'll keep not showing my face and others will keep showing theirs and all shall be well.


This shall be the last I talk about this since we do need to get back to clothes (Shaver, would you mind sharing a picture of your weekend wear, I am curious) but it wasn't the act itself, but the effects you used to hiding your face that looked weird. I will be careful when choosing my words next time. Have a good day Sir!


----------



## Shaver

immanuelrx said:


> This shall be the last I talk about this since we do need to get back to clothes (Shaver, would you mind sharing a picture of your weekend wear, I am curious) but it wasn't the act itself, but the effects you used to hiding your face that looked weird. I will be careful when choosing my words next time. Have a good day Sir!


Sorry gents, I didn't mean to cause any ill-will between members - it was more of a light-hearted comment on the oddness of melted faces.

Anyway, to prove my good intentions, here we go: a picture taken 5 minutes ago. It's Shaver in relaxed weekend mode. Bengal stripe shirt and cream moleskins.

Now please do excuse me the football is at a critical juncture and the Scousers are winning.


----------



## GWW

These trousers seem to be rather tight across the thighs, Shaver, don't they?


----------



## Shaver

Nah, they're just rumpled. Weekend relaxing mode, remember.


----------



## vandervalt

Having posted on various forums before, and seeing posts with faces and without, I definitely prefer obscured / hidden faces. I get the whole weird vibe around melted faces, or missing a mouth or something; a simple black square or blur over the face should be enough. 

I just crop the picture so my face isn't in it. Sometimes, I think the face distracts a bit from the overall picture - having said that, in real life people see your face! So you are indeed judged by your overall "look". But for online posting, I prefer to remain anonymous.


----------



## GWW

Shaver said:


> Nah, they're just rumpled. Weekend relaxing mode, remember.


Of all the members on this forum I never would've thought that you'd let the weekend relaxing mode be an excuse to wear rumpled clothing.


----------



## Shaver

^ You would pronounce such a statement with much less confidence if only you were aware of the type of thing I am inclined to get up to of a weekend when I am 'relaxing'. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> ^ You would pronounce such a statement with much less confidence if only you were aware of the type of thing I am inclined to get up to of a weekend when I am 'relaxing'. :rolleyes2:


I'm unsure how many of us do wish to know... for casual wear, though, this is pretty proper !

*immanuelrx- *I meant no vitriol. I get your point, and a good day to you too !


----------



## StylePurgatory

Palm Sunday mass. 100% thrifted or discount, down to the boxers (underwear are from a discount store, not second hand) First outing for the tie, and the suit; haven't had it altered at all yet.





Suit: Hugo Boss (thrift) 
Shirt: Pierre Cardin (thrift)
Tie: Brooks Brothers (thrift)
Belt: Sears sale bin 10 years ago 
Shoes: Same AE Fifth Ave as last week. (thrift)
Socks: CK, from Winners

Many thanks to those that chimed in on my questions for this fit. I would not have thought to pair a burgundy tie with the pink shirt on instinct, but was surprised when they didn't clash, and then there were a good number of votes for the burgundy/wine coloured tie, with blue dots, from my last posts. The other popular choice was a light blue, so I went to this burgundy with blue stripes that I have been wanting to wear. A white shirt would be the optimal choice with this suit and tie - and what I would wear to a job interview, most likely - but I got to wear my pink today, and it did the job, so I'm happy.

I had planned on wearing my white shirt with pink check, but when I put it on I found the collar woefully large - at least an inch too big. I am currently a 14.5, but had long been a 15 (not really sure when I shrank). My guess is that, when I bought that shirt five years ago, my neck was a bit thicker, and I also bought it a bit big. It's from Banana Republic, and was on sale, and quite an impulsive purchase, added to reach the dollar amount for a discount or something, I'll bet. I was really astounded at how large it was on me; proper collar size is one thing I've understood for a long, long time, and I've worn that shirt with ties in the past. If it had looked like it did this morning, I would never have done so. :shrug

Not the best pose for judging, but happy for any comments on the fit of the suit, if something stands out. How did I do with my tie selection? 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

^ First rate, that is what I consider to be a proper tie. :thumbs-up:

I shall choose not to mention the socks.......


----------



## vandervalt

^^ the tie is very nice, the light blue goes quite nicely with the pink of the shirt. Can't see enough of the shirt to make a judgement on the fit or the collars though.

About the suit, well you probably already know as you said it, but it needs a good tailoring. The trousers are too long and I'm guessing that if you put your arms by your side, the jacket sleeves will be too long. Can't say much more about the jacket fit as I can't really see it, but if you are going to get it altered your tailor will adjust it as required!


----------



## NateG

SP, love the tie. Fit on the jacket looks pretty good as well. Pants may be a bit long, but it's hard to tell from one pic. 

Overall, very nice! I will file pink/burgundy away for future use.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

The colour, the pattern, the heel patch showing, or that they are CK? I wanted grey socks today, but must do laundry. I want actually going to post shoes/socks today, but as they upheld the fox's 100% bargain status, I felt it the honourable thing to admit what they look like. 

So the burgundy goes well enough with pink?

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

vandervalt said:


> ^^ the tie is very nice, the light blue goes quite nicely with the pink of the shirt. Can't see enough of the shirt to make a judgement on the fit or the collars though.
> 
> About the suit, well you probably already know as you said it, but it needs a good tailoring. The trousers are too long and I'm guessing that if you put your arms by your side, the jacket sleeves will be too long. Can't say much more about the jacket fit as I can't really see it, but if you are going to get it altered your tailor will adjust it as required!


The trousers are too long, yes - though, they are also a bit big in the waist, and with all the sitting, standing, and kneeling, my belt had slid, and I forgot to fix it before the photo. When pulled up to the correct height, the trousers are a bit too long, but don't puddle like that. I'm considering removing the belt loops, and wearing this suit with suspenders. The sleeves are actually quite good. A quarter of an inch long, perhaps, but not terribly bad. Just under 1/4" of these sleeves showed below my cuff with my arms at my sides. As you say, though, it will be fixed by the tailor, ultimately. For the near future I'll continue to wear as is; tailoring isn't in the budget at the moment, and the fit seems good enough for government work.

The problematic collar is on the other shirt I mentioned, which I chose not to wear today.

So it seems there is a concensus that the burgundy works with the pink? The blue, of course, does. I liked the look of the burgundy, but I wasn't sure if I was just crazy since, if I say "burgundy with pink" out loud it sounds like a terrible combination, and I'm surprised that I find it reasonably harmonious, visually.


----------



## Anthony Charton

SP- I like the combination. You have a talent for good thrifty finds. I know this suit hasn't been tailored yet, but I feel like some of your jackets tend to be a bit wide in the shoulders, which isn't the most flattering thing- especially if it's a tad long in the first place.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Anthony Charton said:


> SP- I like the combination. You have a talent for good thrifty finds. I know this suit hasn't been tailored yet, but I feel like some of your jackets tend to be a bit wide in the shoulders, which isn't the most flattering thing- especially if it's a tad long in the first place.


This one is a shade wide in the shoulders - having measured against my better fitting jackets, about a half an inch. The Blazer I posted last week may have have the same flaw. I plan to alter the shoulders on this suit, when feasible. It probably needs $100-$200 of work on the jacket, in various spots, to be perfect, but that still makes the suit no more than $250 or $275 in the end, so I'm pleased enough. It's virtually new - pockets still closed.


----------



## GWW

I agree with Vandervalt about the sleeves and trousers, it's also possible that the waist needs to be taken in a bit, but that's mostly a guess as you're not in the ideal pose to jusge that.

And Shaver, what's the problem with the socks? It's not like they're something overly loud like, say, purple with horizontal stripes... wait... oh cr*p!


----------



## Anthony Charton

StylePurgatory said:


> This one is a shade wide in the shoulders - having measured against my better fitting jackets, about a half an inch. The Blazer I posted last week may have have the same flaw. I plan to alter the shoulders on this suit, when feasible. It probably needs $100-$200 of work on the jacket, in various spots, to be perfect, but that still makes the suit no more than $250 or $275 in the end, so I'm pleased enough. It's virtually new - pockets still closed.


That's good thinking. I know many who would shirk at the thought of spending much on alterations- but without a good fit, a garment is virtually useles. The price range strikes me as pretty decent for a new, well-fitting suit.


----------



## Shaver

StylePurgatory said:


> The colour, the pattern, the heel patch showing, or that they are CK? I wanted grey socks today, but must do laundry. I want actually going to post shoes/socks today, but as they upheld the fox's 100% bargain status, I felt it the honourable thing to admit what they look like.
> 
> So the burgundy goes well enough with pink?
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


My OCD prevents me from wearing socks that do not exactly, or almost exactly, match a pair of trousers.

That and also it is the optimal aesthetic effect.


----------



## bernoulli

I agree with the criticisms, the way I blacked out my face was weird. I will refrain from doing that in the future. I will not show my face, but in a different way. I won't do like Shaver, however, and post my weekend atire, because it is 30oC and you really don't need to see me in my underwear. Have a fine rest of weekend, gentlemen.


----------



## zzdocxx

bernoulli said:


> Upr and RogerP, very nice as Always. That suit is just perfect. Here are two recente pics. First one is trying to integrate a french blue shirt and last getting home wasted last night...
> 
> 
> 
> OTE]
> 
> I like the jacket, it reminds me of a Zegna I saw at Nieman Marcus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, details on the jacket?
> 
> (Eh, sorry to ressurrect the whole block-head thing.)


----------



## GWW

Bernoulli
Apology for weird censoring registered, will to do it better approved and fact that we don't need to see you in underwear agreed on.
Have a nice Sunday *tips hat*


----------



## bernoulli

Jacket is by WW Chan, but fabric is a Zegna mix of cashmere and wool, so you were spot on! Construction is of my choosing, but it drapes beautifully and it is really soft to the touch.



zzdocxx said:


> bernoulli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the jacket, it reminds me of a Zegna I saw at Nieman Marcus:
> 
> View attachment 10995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, details on the jacket?
> 
> (Eh, sorry to ressurrect the whole block-head thing.)
Click to expand...


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> I agree with Vandervalt about the sleeves and trousers, it's also possible that the waist needs to be taken in a bit, but that's mostly a guess as you're not in the ideal pose to jusge that.
> 
> And Shaver, what's the problem with the socks? It's not like they're something overly loud like, say, purple with horizontal stripes... wait... oh cr*p!


With the pants as they are, it did not much matter. We were late, and they matched one another. My other option would have been socks that, while each coordinated with the outfit, neither would match the other sock.


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> With the pants as they are, it did not much matter. We were late, and they matched one another. My other option would have been socks that, while each coordinated with the outfit, neither would match the other sock.


Yes, with trousers of that length it really doesn't matter much, the second part of my post was also meant to be read with one's tongue in cheek. 
Luckily you didn't do the odd socks today, now you don't have to do the laundry to do it next Sunday


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> Vandervalt
> Hello to you too, nice suit you got there. My only complaints are the low trouser rise and the small tie knot, but the tie knot's personal preference.
> 
> Time to show you my face because it's between my hat and the rest of my clothes and I don't want to blur it (the face that is).
> Here's my Palm Sunday attire, we didn't get palm branches, but thuja twigs like the one in my boutonniere. I'm unsure about the tie and/ or the hat, do they work?
> And yes, over here in switzerland it's already the weather to wear a straw hat to


very nice GWW.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Sorry gents, I didn't mean to cause any ill-will between members - it was more of a light-hearted comment on the oddness of melted faces.
> 
> Anyway, to prove my good intentions, here we go: a picture taken 5 minutes ago. It's Shaver in relaxed weekend mode. Bengal stripe shirt and cream moleskins.
> 
> Now please do excuse me the football is at a critical juncture and the Scousers are winning.
> 
> View attachment 10993


always neatly dressed.


----------



## NateG

No kidding. Shaver in "relaxed weekend mode" is still dressed better than most of the guys I work with. Bravo, sir!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubbly

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh, I'm very much fine with my face. I'm not fine with posting a recognisable picture of it on a platform that everyone anywhere in the world can access. Some posters are comfortable with it; others, like bernoulli and I, are not. I believe anyone to have a right to as much privacy as they choose (Just to make that clear- Anthony Charton is _not_ my real name-though Anthony is my middle name- so I'm not wary of people googling me and stumbling upon my face. I just like to be in control of my own image.)
> 
> On the penultimate photo I posted I chose not to crop my head out so as to picture my hair, which is wholly a part one one's style. But this precisely is a forum about clothing and style. What do facial features have to do with it? I'm sorry if this kind of stuff weirds you out, but perhaps more attention should be paid to the clothes and less to the wearer's face.


I don't see anything odd about obscuring a face, or cropping out a face. Some people are more concerned about privacy than others. Everyone is entitled to as much privacy as they can possibly maintain.

What I find creepy is the small amount of real privacy we actually have.


----------



## bernoulli

had an impromptu meeting on Sunday evening. Blue, gray and a touch of red.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Fine rig- and a very cool watch.


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks. It is a Japanese watch that I picked up in my last trip and it runs in reverse. You need some time to get used to it but I quite like it. Even a MBA candidate who works for Omega thought it was really cool.





Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Fine rig- and a very cool watch.


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> very nice GWW.


Thank you for the compliment, Sir.



bernoulli said:


> Thanks. It is a Japanese watch that I picked up in my last trip and it runs in reverse. You need some time to get used to it but I quite like it. Even a MBA candidate who works for Omega thought it was really cool.


Woah, that watch's confusing me, not just that it's going backwards but also the design. But somehow it's cool too


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> Woah, that watch's confusing me, not just that it's going backwards but also the design. But somehow it's cool too


Top line Japanese watches can certainly compete with the top line Swiss watches...I'm not certain our location allows for much leeway on the topic however...lol :icon_headagainstwal

Grand Seiko "Credor"...While $400'000 is a little rich for my blood, should one of you fine gents wish to get rid of one, I wouldn't refuse it...

https://imageshack.com/i/ne7v8jj


----------



## Shaver

NateG said:


> No kidding. Shaver in "relaxed weekend mode" is still dressed better than most of the guys I work with. Bravo, sir!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Those who visit me, for example, early on a Sunday morning have occasionally enquired "why are you so dressed up just sitting around on your own?" I generally encourage them to examine the content of my wardrobes, for I do not own any 'dressed down' type of clothes.


----------



## vandervalt

A better fitting jacket, I think you'll agree:


----------



## upr_crust

A mild and pleasant start to the week in NYC . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

StylePurgatory said:


> This one is a shade wide in the shoulders - having measured against my better fitting jackets, about a half an inch. The Blazer I posted last week may have have the same flaw. I plan to alter the shoulders on this suit, when feasible. It probably needs $100-$200 of work on the jacket, in various spots, to be perfect, but that still makes the suit no more than $250 or $275 in the end, so I'm pleased enough. It's virtually new - pockets still closed.


Yes, yes, yes, I regularly spend that on OTR suits and it is well worth it. I've done MTM and I've done alteration to OTR and, if the OTR starts with a close fit, then the $100-$200 is money well spent to make it really fit right and it will still be less expensive than MTM which can still have fit issues as even MTM isn't alway perfect. And if something doesn't fit, it is, IMHO, all but worthless.


----------



## RogerP

If you are close to a standard fit OTR - as I am - then MTM provides little additional benefit in that regard. If does, however, provide a MAJOR benefit when it comes to fabric and design choice. Essentially, whatever you want versus whatever half dozen styles any particular retailer may carry.

2 or three pieces, single or double breasted, my choice of fabric, pocket style and lining, extra trousers etc. No need hunting around for that specific suit that best fills a gap or adds to the rotation. I get exactly what I want.


----------



## vandervalt

RogerP said:


> If you are close to a standard fit OTR - as I am - then MTM provides little additional benefit in that regard. If does, however, provide a MAJOR benefit when it comes to fabric and design choice. Essentially, whatever you want versus whatever half dozen styles any particular retailer may carry.
> 
> 2 or three pieces, single or double breasted, my choice of fabric, pocket style and lining, extra trousers etc. No need hunting around for that specific suit that best fills a gap or adds to the rotation. I get exactly what I want.


That's the major attraction. I'm lucky with OTR for the most part, but in many cases I find a lot of suit options are pretty boring, and because I'm tall with wide shoulders and a (reasonably) slim waist, getting a really good fit on a jacket can be a challenge, never mind having trousers long enough!

So far my budget hasn't stretched to MTM; I have 5 pretty decent OTR suits in my wardrobe which I have had tailored for the best fit (although some work needed on a few of the jackets, see previous fit), so they do me fine.

MTM shirts, now that'd be something I'd be interested in - I prefer a full spread collar but can't find enough decent makes at reasonable price.


----------



## upr_crust

I fall into the same category as RogerP and Vandervalt - I am very lucky with OTR fitting well off the rack, but I like the ability with MTM to make more interesting choices of style, detailing, and fabric. My posting today features a MTM shirt - it is nigh unto impossible to find double-cuffed shirts with an eyelet collar.


----------



## vandervalt

upr_crust said:


> I fall into the same category as RogerP and Vandervalt - I am very lucky with OTR fitting well off the rack, but I like the ability with MTM to make more interesting choices of style, detailing, and fabric. My posting today features a MTM shirt - it is nigh unto impossible to find double-cuffed shirts with an eyelet collar.


Crusty you wear shirts from Lewin isn't that right? I find them to be some of the best OTR shirts around, for a very reasonable price. I do think though that there aren't enough slim fit options or fully spread collar options. Plus their "regular" fit shirts are huge...


----------



## upr_crust

vandervalt said:


> Crusty you wear shirts from Lewin isn't that right? I find them to be some of the best OTR shirts around, for a very reasonable price. I do think though that there aren't enough slim fit options or fully spread collar options. Plus their "regular" fit shirts are huge...


I have been buying Lewin shirts since my first trip to London in 1984, but have shied away from them in the last several seasons, as I found the construction and the fabrics a bit wanting, as Lewin seems to be competing for the cheapest price (neck and neck with Hawes & Curtis in that regard). If you like Lewin shirts, and you want slimmer cuts, you might try their John Francomb line, which is very slim cut indeed, from what I am told. (I am large enough for Tyrwhitt slim cut or extra slim cut shirts to be as closely fitted as I find necessary. On my last trip to London, I picked up a couple of Hilditch & Key slim cut shirts on sale, both with cutaway collars - a higher price point by far than Lewin or Tyrwhitt, but very nicely made, and who knew that H & K did slim cuts?)


----------



## NateG

Having trouble getting good pics out of my camera today; this is the best of a bad lot, but I think it gets the idea across.


----------



## GWW

What we can see works for my eye, NateG. Is that a very faint stripe pattern on the suit or is it just me?


----------



## upr_crust

An overcast day in NYC, promising to be mild, but damp. I've dressed accordingly.







https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_58151143x1280_zpsa180d71c.jpg.html


----------



## NateG

GWW said:


> What we can see works for my eye, NateG. Is that a very faint stripe pattern on the suit or is it just me?


It's not just your eyes, GWW. That stripe resolves to a solid charcoal at about 5 feet, even in good light, and is devilishly difficult to get a decent picture of.


----------



## Howard

bernoulli said:


> Thanks. It is a Japanese watch that I picked up in my last trip and it runs in reverse. You need some time to get used to it but I quite like it. Even a MBA candidate who works for Omega thought it was really cool.


OMG, What happened to the watch and why are the numbers backwards?


----------



## kaehlin

I'm feeling brave this morning, so I'll give this a try. No significant meetings today, so I'm wearing a sportcoat (still dressy for my office). I apologize for the photo quality, still trying to figure out the details. I suspect the sleeves could be shortened a bit. Any other thoughts?
The shirt is Nordstrom, tie is BB, shoes are J and M, coat is Byron.







[/URL][/IMG]

[/IMG]


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> OMG, What happened to the watch and why are the numbers backwards?


I'll mark it with bold font for you:



bernoulli said:


> Thanks. It is a Japanese watch that I picked up in my last trip *and it runs in reverse*. You need some time to get used to it but I quite like it. Even a MBA candidate who works for Omega thought it was really cool.


Crusty, I don't really fancy these shoes as much as some of your others, are you sure these are meant to be worn with a suit?

Kaehlin
Straight lacing for those shoes? Please?


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Crusty, I don't really fancy these shoes as much as some of your others, are you sure these are meant to be worn with a suit?


The prevailing theory is that bluchers should not be worn with a suit, but as these are my "rain shoes", and it is expected to rain (heavily at times) in NYC this afternoon, these are the shoes which I am wearing today. Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> The prevailing theory is that bluchers should not be worn with a suit, but as these are my "rain shoes", and it is expected to rain (heavily at times) in NYC this afternoon, these are the shoes which I am wearing today. Get it? Got it? Good.


Ok, I got it. I'd rather see you wearing shoes I don't like too much when it's raining than ruining the other ones


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## vandervalt

Armani tie, TM Lewin suit.


----------



## justonemore

I wasn't overly comfortable with the tie choice today but decided to try it out for a bit of fun. Any thoughts?

Suit: Ravazzolo, Navy with white/Lavender pinstripe.
Shirt: Jaques Britt, Lavender
Tie: Polo by Ralph Lauren ("handmade in Italy" for whatever that's Worth), Purple with green stripes and yellow lions.
Shes: Alden Full StrapTassel Loafers in Back Shell Cordovan
Belt: Brooks Brothers Black Shell Cordovan

https://imageshack.com/i/neun4mj

https://imageshack.com/i/n8e8uuj

https://imageshack.com/i/ghlhaej


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> The prevailing theory is that bluchers should not be worn with a suit, but as these are my "rain shoes", and it is expected to rain (heavily at times) in NYC this afternoon, these are the shoes which I am wearing today. Get it? Got it? Good.


The prevailing theory is that the Maple Leafs will never win the Stanley Cup again, but I don't buy into that one either. Go Go Gadget bluchers! Evolution, climate change, and vaccines, I'm on board with, though.

justonemore, I love the lions rampant!


----------



## GWW

StylePurgatory said:


> The prevailing theory is that the Maple Leafs will never win the Stanley Cup again, but I don't buy into that one either. Go Go Gadget bluchers! Evolution, climate change, and vaccines, I'm on board with, though.


Well, I was merely implying that I don't like this particular pair of shoes, Crusty owns some bluchers that in my opinion work grat with a suit.

Justonemore
I like the tie worn like that, it's a bit special, but with a plain shirt and pinstirpe suit it doesn't really scream for attention.
And a Question about the shoe pictures: Why are there two pairs of shoes on all of your shoe pictures, it's not that you'd wear both of them? That's confusing me :confused2:


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> The prevailing theory is that bluchers should not be worn with a suit, but as these are my "rain shoes", and it is expected to rain (heavily at times) in NYC this afternoon, these are the shoes which I am wearing today. Get it? Got it? Good.


He might also be referring to the moccasin toes. However, the kind you're wearing that has the stitching inside of the foot area rather than around it look dressier, IMO.

I also don't believe in the whole "no bluchers with suits" nonsense.


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> .
> 
> Justonemore
> I like the tie worn like that, it's a bit special, but with a plain shirt and pinstirpe suit it doesn't really scream for attention.
> And a Question about the shoe pictures: Why are there two pairs of shoes on all of your shoe pictures, it's not that you'd wear both of them? That's confusing me :confused2:


I sometimes just put up "stock" photos to show what I'm wearing. As I can't find a photo with the black shoes separate, I posted a photo from when I bought both and assume that my audience can tell the difference between #8 and black. Another example of this would be the photo with the shirt & tie. I took that picture when both were new, not today. Sometimes the pictures don't come out well or I might wish to highlight something a bit better. I.E. the following suit is quite difficult to catch a photo showing the stripes and coloring and as such I might just use this photo:

https://imageshack.com/i/1n20130213092604j


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> I sometimes just put up "stock" photos to show what I'm wearing. As I can't find a photo with the black shoes separate, I posted a photo from when I bought both and assume that my audience can tell the difference between #8 and black.* Another example of this would be the photo with the shirt & tie. I took that picture when both were new, not today.*


Ah, that's why this plastic thing is in the collar, I already wondered about that too :biggrin:


----------



## kaehlin

GWW said:


> Kaehlin
> Straight lacing for those shoes? Please?


GWW, do you just prefer straight lacing, or is that a convention with captoes? I do think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jovan

Convention with balmorals in general, but I also use it on bluchers for a dressier look.


----------



## bernoulli

Yesterday I was a guest speaker at the largest Private Equity and Venture Capital conference in South America. 

Lots of black suits, and most men were wearing ties. 95% black shoes. Other than me (simple white cotton), a total of 0 pocket squares. Very high correltation between Hermes ties and lawyers


----------



## upr_crust

Winter has returned to NYC - highs today only about 10C/50F, but sunny and clear (and predicted to be windy - brrrrrr).


----------



## FLMike

bernoulli said:


> Yesterday I was a guest speaker at the largest Private Equity and Venture Capital conference in South America.
> 
> Lots of black suits, and most men were wearing ties. 95% black shoes. Other than me (simple white cotton), a total of 0 pocket squares. Very high correltation between Hermes ties and lawyers


I've worked in the finance industry for the past 20 years, and rarely encounter someone wearing a pocket square. As such, I've never felt comfortable wearing one myself, except for with black tie. I've always considered them somewhat affected or dandyish, at least in the context I usually encounter them (in real life, not on this forum). I know my perspective is in the minority here, but I found bernoulli's comment interesting, since I identify with that population.

On the other hand, you'd never catch me in a black suit.......but Hermes ties do tie a nice knot!


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka, my industry is different from yours of course, but the most quiet way to wear a pocket square is a flat fold of white linen. It has yet to attract unwanted attention where I work. I've seen another one of the managers wear a light blue puff of satin silk for a special occasion though.


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Bloomingdales
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## partyof6

Jovan said:


> FLCracka, my industry is different from yours of course, but the most quiet way to wear a pocket square is a flat fold of white linen. It has yet to attract unwanted attention where I work. I've seen another one of the managers wear a light blue puff of satin silk for a special occasion though.


Agree. I used to work in a CBD environment in Washington, DC. Dark suits and white or light blue shirts were the norm every day. A flat-fold white linen PS added just the right amount of style without being flashy. People viewed it as a classy addition to the normal wardrobe akin to an elegant watch or cuff links. Right or wrong, people viewed someone wearing anything "louder" than this as a junior employee trying to get attention.


----------



## espressocycle

Dark brown cords, ivory dress shirt, brown and orange argyle socks and chocolate bucks with red gumlite soles.


----------



## Jovan

partyof6 said:


> Agree. I used to work in a CBD environment in Washington, DC. Dark suits and white or light blue shirts were the norm every day. A flat-fold white linen PS added just the right amount of style without being flashy. People viewed it as a classy addition to the normal wardrobe akin to an elegant watch or cuff links. Right or wrong, people viewed someone wearing anything "louder" than this as a junior employee trying to get attention.


We can get away with loud here, but I don't go as far as others do. Inspired by what Ivystyle said, I'm sticking to my white shirts and pocket squares but slowly trying to add just a bit more colour for the spring and summer season. Today I have a light blue BB#1 tie and a pair of spring-ish cornflower blue/light green socks. Need more light blue, pale pink, etc. as far as shirts go, but also looking at some brighter (but not obnoxious) ties and socks.


----------



## GWW

I like that sport coat crocto. Is it new?

Here's what I wore today, seems familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## RogerP

A little DB action.



I'll rethink the PS. The tie looked more purple than blue irl.


----------



## GWW

Don't get me wrong, Roger, I love these shoes, but I always hear people talk about your shoe collection and yet you're wearing these double monks almost all the time you post here. What's up with that?


----------



## RogerP

GWW said:


> Don't get me wrong, Roger, I love these shoes, but I always hear people talk about your shoe collection and yet you're wearing these double monks almost all the time you post here. What's up with that?


Dude, you're seriously going to play the "stop wearing the same shoes all the time" card? :eek2: :tongue2:

It's likely just coincidence that my last few posts have seen disproportionate representation of this pair - but I don't post fit pics ever day - not even close. So even if you were to see this pair a lot on these pages, it wouldn't mean I was wearing them every day. In fact, it's quite rare that I repeat the same pair in a given week.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Hah ! Well answered. That DB check just tugs at my heartstrings. My two favourite characteristics in one suit. Who's the maker again?


----------



## GWW

RogerP said:


> Dude, you're seriously going to play the "stop wearing the same shoes all the time" card? :eek2: :tongue2:
> 
> It's likely just coincidence that my last few posts have seen disproportionate representation of this pair - but I don't post fit pics ever day - not even close. So even if you were to see this pair a lot on these pages, it wouldn't mean I was wearing them every day. In fact, it's quite rare that I repeat the same pair in a given week.


Wait... I think I figured it out myself. 
You only post in here if you think your outfit is worthy enough and these shoes just elevate any rig to a point where you almost have to post it here 

And I know, I really don't have the right to use this card. My second pair of dress shoes will arrive tomorrow so I am really wearing the same shoes all the time.


----------



## RogerP

Hey AC - thanks - this one is new - though the colours are a dead-ringer for my single breasted Samulesohn MTM. This one is a D'Avenza that I found drastically on sale. I justified the purchase on the basis of DB versus SB, but more significantly on the grounds that this fabric is very lightweight and will take me through spring and summer. My heavier weight Samuelsohn is now put up until the fall.


----------



## RogerP

GWW said:


> My second pair of dress shoes will arrive tomorrow so I am really wearing the same shoes all the time.


Good stuff! I'll look forward to the new addition.


----------



## justonemore

Nice DB RogerP. Looking sharp as usual. The DMs fit in perfect as well. If I'm in the mood, I'll wear the same pair of shoes 2-3 a week. It doesn't much concern me & I doubt anyone else would bother to notice(other than GWW lol).


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers my man. Here's one from yesterday. Not a style I recommend for general wear, but required duds for what was something of a special event for me: I argued the third case of my career before the Supreme Court of Canada


----------



## stcolumba

RogerP: Wow!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## justonemore

RogerP..Congrats on the 3rd case (I suppose?)! Isn't that the one where it's customary to buy E.G.s for all your online buddies?


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blue blazer and blue Brooksease button-down shirt, Beau Ties Of Vermont tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Tommy Hilfiger yellow cotton sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, Brooks Brothers argyle socks, and MTO Allen-Edmonds McGillicuddys.......


----------



## irish95

RogerP-congratulations. Unless you have had to do it, it is incredibly unnerving arguing before an Appellate Courts regardless of where you practice. I still remember my first time as if it were yesterday. Good for you and I hope everything went well. Surprised you didn't wear the double monks (I'm kidding).


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> Winter has returned to NYC - highs today only about 10C/50F, but sunny and clear (and predicted to be windy - brrrrrr).


If I could be permitted a couple questions out of pure curiosity.

How many hats do you have?

What is your method of storage & maintenance?

thanks in advance.

P.S. Once again a wonderful ensemble.


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> Nice DB RogerP. Looking sharp as usual. The DMs fit in perfect as well. If I'm in the mood, I'll wear the same pair of shoes 2-3 a week. It doesn't much concern me & *I doubt anyone else would bother to notice(other than GWW lol)*.


I wouldn't bother to notice that someone wears the same black balmorals all the time, but these monks are something special (and that in a very good way), so they stick out.



RogerP said:


> ^^^ Cheers my man. Here's one from yesterday. Not a style I recommend for general wear, but required duds for what was something of a special event for me: I argued the third case of my career before the Supreme Court of Canada


Ahh, the wing collar... I assume it's a detachable one, you an't no slob, are you?


----------



## Public Savant

Well, after much too much thinking about it, yesterday I bought a Barbour Beacon sports jacket (also known as a 'Commander') and am wearing that today.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, congrats and best wishes to RogerP for his day in high court.

Second, in answer to justonemore's questions - I have six or seven fedoras (or fedora-like hats - I have a couple made in rainproof material which are not entirely "proper hats", but look fine and work well in rain storms), and an ever burgeoning number of caps of various sorts. The best of them I store in the boxes in which they came (today's included - my one Homburg) - the rest I have stacked in various places. They get a good brushing with a clothes brush periodically, to remove dust.

It's still cool and rather wintry here in NYC, though at least nice and sunny, hence the very dark colors for today's attire.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP: congratulations I am very impressed and happy for you - who knew your career achievements outshine your incredible shoe collection. I hope you were very successful yesterday.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. I won't know the result for some months, but the hearing was extremely challenging and engaging. And enjoyable. You never know how the bench is going to react - sit back passively and let you deliver set-piece submissions, or jump right in and engage you in protracted debate of the issues before them. I saw much of the former in the case which preceded mine, but definitely encountered a heavy dose of the latter when I took the podium. Quite exhilarating - and exhausting. 

On today's fit, I will say that I have never been able to fairly capture the tie in photographs. It is a pale mint green - though not as washed-out as it invariably appears to the camera. So imagine a bit more contrast than the photos show:


----------



## RogerP

crusty - a long slow clap for your hat collection in general, and your Homburg in particular. Regrettably, local hat purchase options here are very slim. I'd love to add a Homburg to my meager collection of two Fedoras.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Winter has returned to NYC - highs today only about 10C/50F, but sunny and clear (and predicted to be windy - brrrrrr).


I like that scarf you're wearing.


----------



## partyof6

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents. I won't know the result for some months, but the hearing was extremely challenging and engaging. And enjoyable. You never know how the bench is going to react - sit back passively and let you deliver set-piece submissions, or jump right in and engage you in protracted debate of the issues before them. I saw much of the former in the case which preceded mine, but definitely encountered a heavy dose of the latter when I took the podium. Quite exhilarating - and exhausting.


Congratulations, Roger. I am not a lawyer, but I assume that many join the profession in hopes of one day enjoying the experience that you describe. Alas, I am sure that few actually realize those dreams. Hats off and a solid congratulatory handshake to you for your remarkable achievement.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - a long slow clap for your hat collection in general, and your Homburg in particular. Regrettably, local hat purchase options here are very slim. I'd love to add a Homburg to my meager collection of two Fedoras.


Even in NYC it's not easy to find a good hat store - I would have liked a Homburg other than black, but was given no other choice of color. Bates, in London (in space of one of the Hilditch & Key stores in Jermyn St.) has then in several colors - at a rather hefty price.


Howard said:


> I like that scarf you're wearing.


Thank you - New & Lingwood, from a couple of seasons ago - silk, with a cashmere lining.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## FilipI

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_58151143x1280_zpsa180d71c.jpg.html


Sorry if it is an uneducated question, but I'm new to pocket squares and I'm trying to wear them more often lately: UprCrust, Could you (or someone else) explain (or point to a link with pics or even a video), how to fold the PS in this way?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Crocto, I've been enjoying your contributions lately but I'll be brutally honest- I don't think this one works. The suit and the shirt (I dig it) form a very solid basis but frankly, paisley ties are a fine line and this one is _way_ out there. Like, way way. This said, I think your instinct to go for a wide-ish pattern in a darker blue and gold is a good one. Secondly, I know how fond you are of gingham squares, but they can't go with everything. I like them much more on you when they're paired with a plain SC and an open-collar shirt; not a rather formal suit. Forgive my bluntness, and it's only my twopence. I'm sure other will chime in, and possibly disagree with me.


----------



## crocto

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto, I've been enjoying your contributions lately but I'll be brutally honest- I don't think this one works. The suit and the shirt (I dig it) form a very solid basis but frankly, paisley ties are a fine line and this one is _way_ out there. Like, way way. This said, I think your instinct to go for a wide-ish pattern in a darker blue and gold is a good one. Secondly, I know how fond you are of gingham squares, but they can't go with everything. I like them much more on you when they're paired with a plain SC and an open-collar shirt; not a rather formal suit. Forgive my bluntness, and it's only my twopence. I'm sure other will chime in, and possibly disagree with me.


I actually agree with you on the pocket square. I took it out after I posted because it just doesn't look right.

I see what you're saying about the tie as well. I think if it were all paisley and not just sort of dotted paisley it would be a better fit. Or if the stripes on the shirt were less bold.

Thanks for your advice I really appreciate it!


----------



## upr_crust

FilipI said:


> Sorry if it is an uneducated question, but I'm new to pocket squares and I'm trying to wear them more often lately: UprCrust, Could you (or someone else) explain (or point to a link with pics or even a video), how to fold the PS in this way?


Noting that a picture is worth a thousand words (and a Youtube video worth even more), let me try to explain in words how to do what I do. It is simple - fold the PS in half, diagonally, then fold that half in half again, keeping the points about an inch apart, then fold again, resulting in a PS with three points on one end. Fold the PS in half laterally, such that you have three folds of silk on one end, and all the points on the other, and stuff into one's jacket breast pocket, three folds up. Adjust as needed.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, thanks for the pointers. I still have not perfected it, but mainly doing to my clumsiness. Also, I love your Orange tie in one of your latest posts. Really striking. And the braces are also great. Do people ever get to look at them (i.e. do you ever take your jacket off at work?) or is it something special just for us (and you, of course)? 

RogerP, congratulations and good luck with the results of your case. I also like your mint tie, I find it hard to combine green ties with anything but you make it look easy.


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents. I won't know the result for some months, but the hearing was extremely challenging and engaging. And enjoyable. You never know how the bench is going to react - sit back passively and let you deliver set-piece submissions, or jump right in and engage you in protracted debate of the issues before them. I saw much of the former in the case which preceded mine, but definitely encountered a heavy dose of the latter when I took the podium. Quite exhilarating - and exhausting.
> 
> On today's fit, I will say that I have never been able to fairly capture the tie in photographs. It is a pale mint green - though not as washed-out as it invariably appears to the camera. So imagine a bit more contrast than the photos show:


Love the mint tie. What else would you pair it with? I'm a little upset that you switched shoes. :devil:


----------



## justonemore

RogerP said:


> crusty - a long slow clap for your hat collection in general, and your Homburg in particular. Regrettably, local hat purchase options here are very slim. I'd love to add a Homburg to my meager collection of two Fedoras.


Out of all the stores that I'm missing here in Lausanne, a hat store is not amongst them. We happily have a place that specializes in all types of hats from the standard to the absurd. I've gotten 2 from there with wifely approval but am afraid to enter too often in fear that my hat collection will soon outweigh my shoe collection (and there are several fine hats that are just as expensive as fine shoes)..


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> First off, congrats and best wishes to RogerP for his day in high court.
> 
> Second, in answer to justonemore's questions - I have six or seven fedoras (or fedora-like hats - I have a couple made in rainproof material which are not entirely "proper hats", but look fine and work well in rain storms), and an ever burgeoning number of caps of various sorts. The best of them I store in the boxes in which they came (today's included - my one Homburg) - the rest I have stacked in various places. They get a good brushing with a clothes brush periodically, to remove dust.


Thanks for the response. Your "outerwear" gives just as much cause for jealousy as any other part of your wardrobe (not to mention your capability to accessorize & match everything). Perhaps we could do an uppr-crust bio and give our host a run for his money?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, thanks for the pointers. I still have not perfected it, but mainly doing to my clumsiness. Also, I love your Orange tie in one of your latest posts. Really striking. And the braces are also great. Do people ever get to look at them (i.e. do you ever take your jacket off at work?) or is it something special just for us (and you, of course)?


The next time that you and I are in the same place in the universe at the same time, I'll give you a lesson in pocket square origami. You have good taste in ties to like my orange tie from the other day - it's Hermes (but no black suit or law degree). Tuesday's braces were from New & Lingwood in London, many years ago, and everyone in my office gets to see them - the jacket comes off as soon as I sit down in my cubicle. Sorry if that takes the edge off of "special" - .


----------



## upr_crust

justonemore said:


> Thanks for the response. Your "outerwear" gives just as much cause for jealousy as any other part of your wardrobe (not to mention your capability to accessorize & match everything). Perhaps we could do an uppr-crust bio and give our host a run for his money?


As flattering a concept as that might be, as a poster in these fora, I am Mr. Gilchrist's guest as much as a participant, and I do not openly compete with my host , but thank you for the compliments, in any case.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Bernoulli.



justonemore said:


> Love the mint tie. What else would you pair it with? I'm a little upset that you switched shoes. :devil:


 I'd also pair it with a lighter-than-navy blue suit (which I do not own) or a lighter-than-navy blue blazer, which I do own.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> Noting that a picture is worth a thousand words (and a Youtube video worth even more), let me try to explain in words how to do what I do. It is simple - fold the PS in half, diagonally, then fold that half in half again, keeping the points about an inch apart, then fold again, resulting in a PS with three points on one end. Fold the PS in half laterally, such that you have three folds of silk on one end, and all the points on the other, and stuff into one's jacket breast pocket, three folds up. Adjust as needed.


I'd been wondering about that. Folding a pocket square is an art of its own, and without doubt every great dressers has their secrets. Thanks for your benevolence in sharing one of yours- I shall be sure to attempt your method.


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> As flattering a concept as that might be, as a poster in these fora, I am Mr. Gilchrist's guest as much as a participant, and I do not openly compete with my host , but thank you for the compliments, in any case.


My apologies should that have been taken in any manner other than being a bit humorous & complimentary. I certainly didn't wish to imply that you would actually "compete" with our host versus the "soft hearted" competition that is part of the game. On the "other forum" they even have contests to this fact, do they not? I doubt that RogerP versus upr-crust versus Andy versus justonemore really means much but we can have a bit of fun with it as well. :rolleyes2:


----------



## RogerP

Here is a very quick and dirty photo sequence showing my favored fold when I want to bring in the contrasting tips of the PS to compliment the center portion:


----------



## upr_crust

justonemore said:


> My apologies should that have been taken in any manner other than being a bit humorous & complimentary. I certainly didn't wish to imply that you would actually "compete" with our host versus the "soft hearted" competition that is part of the game. On the "other forum" they even have contests to this fact, do they not? I doubt that RogerP versus upr-crust versus Andy versus justonemore really means much but we can have a bit of fun with it as well. :rolleyes2:


I took your posting in the spirit in which it was made (both humorous and complimentary to me), so no fear on that count. As for competition between the sartorial leviathans of this forum - let the games begin!


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> I took your posting in the spirit in which it was made (both humorous and complimentary to me), so no fear on that count. As for competition between the sartorial leviathans of this forum - let the games begin!


The only way I'm taking you on is if the fit fight is confined to the area between ankles and soles. :redface:


----------



## Reuben

Don't forget StColumbia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FilipI

upr_crust said:


> Noting that a picture is worth a thousand words (and a Youtube video worth even more), let me try to explain in words how to do what I do. It is simple - fold the PS in half, diagonally, then fold that half in half again, keeping the points about an inch apart, then fold again, resulting in a PS with three points on one end. Fold the PS in half laterally, such that you have three folds of silk on one end, and all the points on the other, and stuff into one's jacket breast pocket, three folds up. Adjust as needed.


Thanks a lot, Upr, I practised a little bit, in the end it turned out fine!


----------



## FilipI

RogerP said:


> Here is a very quick and dirty photo sequence showing my favored fold when I want to bring in the contrasting tips of the PS to compliment the center portion:


Nice! I'll surely practice this one too!


----------



## Fatman

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents. I won't know the result for some months, but the hearing was extremely challenging and engaging. And enjoyable. You never know how the bench is going to react - sit back passively and let you deliver set-piece submissions, or jump right in and engage you in protracted debate of the issues before them. I saw much of the former in the case which preceded mine, but definitely encountered a heavy dose of the latter when I took the podium. Quite exhilarating - and exhausting.
> 
> On today's fit, I will say that I have never been able to fairly capture the tie in photographs. It is a pale mint green - though not as washed-out as it invariably appears to the camera. So imagine a bit more contrast than the photos show:


Roger, if anyone was really going to dress in a way that projects "do not mess with me!" it is this suit. Great look. Great fit. Great color combination.


----------



## upr_crust

It continues cool in NYC - the last week of this wintry weather, I hope.


----------



## partyof6

upr_crust,

I always admire how your jacket shoulders *perfectly *drape. No bulging or denting (not sure what the correct term is). Is that a result of tailoring or do your jackets have soft/natural shoulders? No matter how many jackets sizes/styles I try, I seem to always get a dent just below the shoulder pad.

Also, I realize this is a cruel thing to say, but I hope the NYC weather stays chilly because I thoroughly enjoy seeing your hat, topcoat, and scarf combinations


----------



## SpitShine

RogerP said:


> Here is a very quick and dirty photo sequence showing my favored fold when I want to bring in the contrasting tips of the PS to compliment the center portion:


Just fitted this into my breast pocket, immediately look at least 20% more classy. Thanks!


----------



## upr_crust

partyof6 said:


> upr_crust, I always admire how your jacket shoulders *perfectly *drape. No bulging or denting (not sure what the correct term is). Is that a result of tailoring or do your jackets have soft/natural shoulders? No matter how many jackets sizes/styles I try, I seem to always get a dent just below the shoulder pad. Also, I realize this is a cruel thing to say, but I hope the NYC weather stays chilly because I thoroughly enjoy seeing your hat, topcoat, and scarf combinations


Thank you. I believe that the lack of bulging/denting below the shoulder pad is due to the skill of the manufacturers of my suits, and the astute observations of the fitters - it's not something that I look at all that often, much to my shame. This week, I've worn suits from Brooks (RTW and MTM) and New & Lingwood, that I can remember offhand - two different models of manufacture, to be sure. As much as I like my winter accessories, I will be very happy to put them away for the season - by next week, they may disappear due to warmer weather in NYC.


----------



## partyof6

upr_crust said:


> Thank you. I believe that the lack of bulging/denting below the shoulder pad is due to the skill of the manufacturers of my suits, and the astute observations of the fitters - it's not something that I look at all that often, much to my shame. This week, I've worn suits from Brooks (RTW and MTM) and New & Lingwood, that I can remember offhand - two different models of manufacture, to be sure. As much as I like my winter accessories, I will be very happy to put them away for the season - by next week, they may disappear due to warmer weather in NYC.


Thanks. It's encouraging to know that a perfect fit in RTW is possible. Looking forward to your warm-weather posts. Cheers!


----------



## GWW

Crusty your scarves are beautiful, how many do you have?
I'm a big fan of the pocket square as well.

Over the last week I put together a more or less improvised Black Lounge outfit. I originally wanted to wear it to church next Sunday, but I found out that I don't have time to got to church then, as I have to take the train to Karlsruhe to hear and see Wagner's Tannhäuser (I almost bought tickets for the one in Berlin conducted Barenboim, but I settled for Karlsruhe in the end).
I still wanted to wear my cobbled stroller, so I decided to wear it today to church. I'm not too sure on the tie but I though I'd try it:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Crusty your scarves are beautiful, how many do you have?I'm a big fan of the pocket square as well.


I've never done a proper inventory of my scarf collection, but between the silk, silk/cashmere, cashmere, and wool ones, some 75-100, I would guess - several stacks of them in my closet. Today's PS I bought at a local discounter for about $8 USD - the brand is Robert Talbott, which is a good brand here in the US.


----------



## RogerP

SpitShine said:


> Just fitted this into my breast pocket, immediately look at least 20% more classy. Thanks!





FilipI said:


> Nice! I'll surely practice this one too!


Happy to help.



Fatman said:


> Roger, if anyone was really going to dress in a way that projects "do not mess with me!" it is this suit. Great look. Great fit. Great color combination.


Thanks my man!


----------



## Jovan

From Wednesday:
Black Lapel suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Brooks Brothers University tie
Ledbury pocket square
Unknown silk knots
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It continues cool in NYC - the last week of this wintry weather, I hope.


I like the color combination.


----------



## kaehlin

Upr Crust, as always, everything flows seamlessly together, but is far from boring. Really nicely done.

I know this is a pretty boring look for a Friday night, but I'm excited to be wearing my first ever pair of Allen Edmonds, brown Park Avenues. They arrived today by mail. Feel great on my feet. And for GWW's sake, I did straight lace them - which I agree looks much better, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Kaehlin- this is what an Oxford shoe should look like. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## RogerP

Those look terrific, Kaehlin - congrats!


----------



## Piqué

kaehlin said:


> Upr Crust, as always, everything flows seamlessly together, but is far from boring. Really nicely done.
> 
> I know this is a pretty boring look for a Friday night, but I'm excited to be wearing my first ever pair of Allen Edmonds, brown Park Avenues. They arrived today by mail. Feel great on my feet. And for GWW's sake, I did straight lace them - which I agree looks much better, thank you for the advice.


Beautiful shoes; congratulations!


----------



## GWW

kaehlin said:


> And for GWW's sake, I did straight lace them - which I agree looks much better, thank you for the advice.


You're welcome my friend,I mean, that's the point of this forum, isn't it?
And I agree with the previous posters. Beautiful shoes and especially the fit is spot on, something much less seen here with shoes than with clothes.


----------



## kaehlin

Thank you all for the kind words. As far as fit, I initially ordered a pair in 10D, but it felt a bit snug, and I had an opportunity to be fitted at the AE store in Chicago before I wore them outside. The gentleman at the store measured me as a 10E, so I made an exchange. Outstanding service all around, and I really like the way the shoes look and feel.


----------



## Fading Fast

Kaehlin, those shoes have a simple, classic elegance - enjoy them (and glad you had a great AE experience, that always helps me enjoy whatever it is when buying it was a positive experience).

Upr, all morning long your scarf count (75 - 100) keeps coming back to me. That is awesome - I can't image how you choose which one to wear, but that you have that many is cool. My six (2 BBs, 3 Polo and 1 Old Navy - yes, I went and counted a few minutes ago) are looking a little thin to me right now.  (And, as is normal, this winter, I only wore two of them and the other four stayed in the closet.)


----------



## Anthony Charton

Yesterday. Yes, I fixed the collar after taking the shot... about the shirt, though: the collar roll is clearly off, and it's generally in slightly less than optimal condition. It belonged to my grandfather, who passed away in February- my father and I have been sorting through what he left behind and I ended up with some of his clothes. I love green stripes, and couldn't really bear to part with the shirt without sporting it a couple of times - call it a swansong, if you will. (The tie, incidentally, was his also, and will service me for years to come. Anyway.)

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## momsdoc

It's a beautiful Spring Easter weekend. High around 68F, time for the pastels.

Seersucker jacket: RL
OCBD: BB
Oxford pants: Paul Frederick
Tie: JAB
Shoes: AE Kenwood
P.S: Lord and Taylor


----------



## GWW

Momsdoc, that's a fantastic summer/spring outfit. The trouser break and amount of linen shown is right aroud perfect as well :thumbs-up:

Meanwhile in New York: Crusty is walking around with an overcoat and a scarf :biggrin:


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc - that's springtastic!

AC - very smart layered earth tones. Love the shirt story.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like the color combination.





kaehlin said:


> Upr Crust, as always, everything flows seamlessly together, but is far from boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upr, all morning long your scarf count (75 - 100) keeps coming back to me. That is awesome - I can't image how you choose which one to wear, but that you have that many is cool. My six (2 BBs, 3 Polo and 1 Old Navy - yes, I went and counted a few minutes ago) are looking a little thin to me right now.  (And, as is normal, this winter, I only wore two of them and the other four stayed in the closet.)
> 
> 
> 
> The scarf count is due to a couple of well-timed visits to London in 1984 and 1985, when the dollar was abnormally strong, and cashmere was very cheap, and yes, sometimes it's a challenge to figure out which one to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> GWW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in New York: Crusty is walking around with an overcoat and a scarf :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's currently 19C and sunny in NYC - no scarf, no overcoat, and lightweight suede jacket was taken off much of the afternoon, while walking through Central Park, so harumph to "overcoat and scarf"!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> It's currently 19C and sunny in NYC - no scarf, no overcoat, and lightweight suede jacket was taken off much of the afternoon, while walking through Central Park, so harumph to "overcoat and scarf"!


So spring finally arrived at your home too? Enjoy it in that case, you never know if winter comes back once more


----------



## StylePurgatory

We went to the Vaisakhi parade/festival today. It is the Sikh new year.






Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBuck

I really like what momsdoc and Anthony Charton posted as their current ensembles. Very different perspectives; momsdoc looks like he's ready for Easter!


----------



## momsdoc

GWW said:


> Momsdoc, that's a fantastic summer/spring outfit. The trouser break and amount of linen shown is right aroud perfect as well :thumbs-up:


Thanks, this is the first jacket I have purchased that fits perfectly right ou of the box. The pants have been at the tailor for 2 weeks. I think I overloaded him with my Spring wardrobe.



RogerP said:


> momsdoc - that's springtastic!


Thanks Roger, unfortunately the temperature drops tomorrow.



MaxBuck said:


> I really like what momsdoc and Anthony Charton posted as their current ensembles. Very different perspectives; momsdoc looks like he's ready for Easter!


I was looking for the bunny all day.


----------



## Fading Fast

Anthony Charton: my condolences on your Grandfather's passing. It is wonderful that you and your father have some of his clothes to wear and remember him by. My Dad and I were seven sizes apart, so when he passed away I couldn't use almost any of his clothes, but greatly treasure his dopp kit (a leather 1930s one that I had restored after he passed away and have used it several times since and it always makes me think of him and the continuity the dopp kit provides). The tie is beautiful and the shirt collar is fine. Yea, its roll isn't perfect, but so what, it was his and it's neat. Wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## Fatman

Upper, 

Your fit never seems to change, as you do us a service with the pictures. It is always impeccable. I wonder: does your weight ever fluctuate, even in winter? If not, would you mind sharing any dietary or exercise advice with us? You always look perfectly fit. thanks!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Thank you for the kind comments, gentlemen!



MaxBuck said:


> I really like what momsdoc and Anthony Charton posted as their current ensembles. Very different perspectives; momsdoc looks like he's ready for Easter!


I enjoyed the contrast also after momsdoc posted his great spring outfit. It's very sunny here, but still pretty cold.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

DB for Easter Mass




Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very smart. The cut of that DB suits you well (pardon the pun).


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I agree. Great rig.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thanks gents!

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> Upper,
> 
> Your fit never seems to change, as you do us a service with the pictures. It is always impeccable. I wonder: does your weight ever fluctuate, even in winter? If not, would you mind sharing any dietary or exercise advice with us? You always look perfectly fit. thanks!


For the last year or two, my weight hasn't fluctuated more than a couple of pounds (currently, just under or around 180 lbs.). In my life, I've been as heavy as 215 lbs., but have come down from that with a combination of diet and exercise (consistent aerobic exercise, done several times a week, does the trick, along with eating less). I don't necessarily get heavier in winter, but I do get heavier on vacation (gained a few pounds between London and Marrakesh this past winter - it took a few weeks to get the excess weight off).

As for the fit of my suits, I've spent a good deal of time and money on having them altered when needed - a few have been cut down from the times when I was a 44R (I'm now a 42R), and many have been donated to charity when my alteration tailor declares them unable to be altered further.


----------



## RogerP

Off to Easter lunch with the extended family:


----------



## kaehlin

Roger, that all looks great, but the socks especially catch my eye. Perfect outfit for a family Easter celebration, in my opinion.


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> So spring finally arrived at your home too? Enjoy it in that case, you never know if winter comes back once more


I think Spring is here to stay, Winter has left us for good until next year.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Off to Easter lunch with the extended family:


That is a nice coat, Roger.


----------



## Jovan

StylePurgatory said:


> We went to the Vaisakhi parade/festival today. It is the Sikh new year.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


I like the fit and style, but believe that some colour with the shirt and/or tie would be better. Up top it appears a big grey mass. The shoes are also a bit long and pointy.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Off to Easter lunch with the extended family:


Roger,
Love the coordination of the shirt and PS. Pull up the socks, the color looks great, but I can't see the pattern well.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hell again, guys. Happy Easter to everyone here! Today's offerings are good, I like them alot 

Today I wore this to church. An old Brooks Brothers "346" sack suit.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Great, fun, casual look, Roger. Love the shade of the blazer, and the stripes. Really says "relaxed, happy, and having a great time."

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

Great fits today, gentlemen! Feels like spring just browsing through the thread.

Decided to go Fred Astaire for mass. Because I can. The archbishop quite liked it.









Swapped out the tails with my navy db for brunch with the family:


----------



## L-feld

momsdoc said:


> It's a beautiful Spring Easter weekend. High around 68F, time for the pastels.
> 
> Seersucker jacket: RL
> OCBD: BB
> Oxford pants: Paul Frederick
> Tie: JAB
> Shoes: AE Kenwood
> P.S: Lord and Taylor


I always enjoy seeing a Landsman who doesn't let swarthiness get in the way of a good pastel. Happy Pesach.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piqué

Roger, the fabric on that coat is gorgeous! Great socks too.


----------



## upr_crust

NYC is cool this morning, but predicted to be 18C/64F by the afternoon, so I'm eschewing the overcoat, but wearing a hat to keep my skull warm on the way to the subway.


----------



## partyof6

Lots of firsts today-First WAYWT post. First PS. First spread collar shirt. First time wearing this suit.

After decades of slobbery, I am desperately trying to improve. All critiques are welcome. I have thick skin, so feel free to be brutally honest. This was my Easter outfit.

Suit-Sofio's (tailor in Northern Virginia)
PS-Can't recall the maker, but it's white linen
Shirt-Brooks Bros.
Tie-Men's Wearhouse :icon_pale: (several years old)
Shoes-Crockett & Jones Hallam








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GWW

RogerP
I'll echo the comments an the sport coat, colour and texture are exspecially great.

partyof6
So I have th permission to point out every minor flaw I see? Good, le'ts begin.
Your shirt sleeves seem to be a bit to short, the opposite problem you have with the trouser length. The jacket length and lapel width are a bit shorter/ slimmer than I prefer and the tie's quite wide.
The thing is, however, that these are all within acceptable borders, except maybe the shirt sleeves.

So let me, too, share my Easter outfit.
Here's a picture of me standing on the balcony of the Badisches Staatsteater in Karlsruhe, where I attended Wagner's Tannhäuser, with the Musengaul (and yes, my eyes are fine, it was merely the sun blinding me).


----------



## MaxBuck

partyof6 said:


> After decades of slobbery, I am desperately trying to improve. All critiques are welcome. I have thick skin, so feel free to be brutally honest. This was my Easter outfit.
> 
> Suit-Sofio's (tailor in Northern Virginia)
> PS-Can't recall the maker, but it's white linen
> Shirt-Brooks Bros.
> Tie-Men's Wearhouse :icon_pale: (several years old)
> Shoes-Crockett & Jones Hallam


You're emerging from "slobbery" quite well, partyof6.

I'm not going to repeat criticisms offered by others, but the suit is quite nice; the pick stitching seems to my eye to be rather desperately overdone, but that's a matter of taste that many won't share. I prefer cuffed trousers on my suiting, but again that's a matter of individual preference. The shoes are lovely.

As for the tie, you ought never to feel embarrassed by manufacturer or merchant; plenty of nice stuff can be purchased at Men's Wearhouse. This particular example is not, though, to my taste.


----------



## Shaver

Weekend casual, walking through the countryside.

Sky blue and white Bengal stripe shirt, cuffed chinos, Chelsea boots.









Apologies in advance to GWW for any rumples on the trousers.


----------



## immanuelrx

Shaver said:


> View attachment 11091


Looking good as always good Sir. I hope to have you sense of style one day.


----------



## partyof6

GWW said:


> partyof6
> So I have th permission to point out every minor flaw I see? Good, le'ts begin.
> Your shirt sleeves seem to be a bit to short, the opposite problem you have with the trouser length. The jacket length and lapel width are a bit shorter/ slimmer than I prefer and the tie's quite wide.
> The thing is, however, that these are all within acceptable borders, except maybe the shirt sleeves.


GWW, thank you. Just the kind of specific suggestions I was hoping for. The length of the sleeves and trousers concern me as well. Looks like a trip to the tailor is in order. Also, your Easter outfit and the scenery in the background are excellent.



MaxBuck said:


> You're emerging from "slobbery" quite well, partyof6.
> 
> I'm not going to repeat criticisms offered by others, but the suit is quite nice; the pick stitching seems to my eye to be rather desperately overdone, but that's a matter of taste that many won't share. I prefer cuffed trousers on my suiting, but again that's a matter of individual preference. The shoes are lovely.
> 
> As for the tie, you ought never to feel embarrassed by manufacturer or merchant; plenty of nice stuff can be purchased at Men's Wearhouse. This particular example is not, though, to my taste.


MaxBuck, thank you for your candid suggestions and compliments regarding my progress and shoes. When the suit arrived, the pronounced pick stitching caught me off guard as well. I thought it would be more subtle. But overall, I am pleased with the garment. Also, seeing the tie in the these photos makes me agree with you. It is time to retire it.

Cheers!


----------



## RogerP

Shaver - that's terrific. Casual elegance defined.

Thanks for the comments on yesterday's fit, gents. Momsdoc - the socks are pulled up. The pattern is a series of closely-spaced rings of various shades of blue.

GWW - that looks very smart.

crusty - excellent as always.


----------



## GWW

Shaver said:


> Apologies in advance to GWW for any rumples on the trousers.


Thou shalt be forgiven. They are cotton trousers and we all know cotton rumples and stays rumpled rather than draping straight again.



partyof6 said:


> GWW, thank you. Just the kind of specific suggestions I was hoping for. The length of the sleeves and trousers concern me as well. Looks like a trip to the tailor is in order. Also, your Easter outfit and the scenery in the background are excellent.


Thank you, Sir, for the compliment.


----------



## Jovan

MaxBuck said:


> You're emerging from "slobbery" quite well, partyof6.
> 
> I'm not going to repeat criticisms offered by others, but the suit is quite nice; *the pick stitching seems to my eye to be rather desperately overdone, but that's a matter of taste that many won't share*. I prefer cuffed trousers on my suiting, but again that's a matter of individual preference. The shoes are lovely.
> 
> As for the tie, you ought never to feel embarrassed by manufacturer or merchant; plenty of nice stuff can be purchased at Men's Wearhouse. This particular example is not, though, to my taste.


You seem to be confusing us for a trendy menswear forum, because most of us will share that opinion.  Pick stitching should be done as subtly as possible despite the current trend to the contrary. Its main purpose isn't actually to look deluxe, but to keep the edges of lapels and pocket flaps flat without calling too much attention to itself. One of those details that, _when noticed_, is rather nice looking. But it shouldn't be in your face. Like many details though, it is no longer exclusive to high end bespoke -- many are copying it and not too well. Back in the '80s, it seems that the popular method on RTW suits was using a machine stitch close to the edge. (Though maybe some MTM or bespoke outfits used it too, who knows.)

partyof6, I can't see your pictures. Can you reupload them?


----------



## Anthony Charton

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hell again, guys. Happy Easter to everyone here! Today's offerings are good, I like them alot
> 
> Today I wore this to church. An old Brooks Brothers "346" sack suit.


Always good to see you post. It's a shame that you don't get more feedback. This actually looks very good. The jacket sleeves need shortening, but your trousers are just on point. The very slight break just works wonders with the _gravitas_ of black shoes. Add a white linen square, shorten the sleeves, and this is near perfect. Well done.

Shaver- This is excellent weekend wear. Where's the horse?

GWW- I like the idea, and I love odd waistcoats in general, but the pieces have an air of being suit separates. (Is the jacket part of a full suit?) While the practice of wearing odd waistcoats, trousers, and jackets historically originated from _actual_ suit separates, this kind of thing looks much better in a flannel -or generally heavier wool- fabric than it does with Super 110s or blend-type fabrics. If you are wearing a suit, I'd say you could almost get away with the waistcoat-also given your age- but one in a slightly heavier, better-draping material, and with more contrast would perorm its function a lot better. (Hint: camel works exceedingly well with navy. A few examples below, the first one from waistcoat devotee and fellow forumer Anthony Fuller.) Oh, also, I actually almost ended up flying to Berlin to see Barenboim, but had an exam the day after. How was the performance?

https://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j281/AnthonyJordan_2006/IMG_0547-1_zps7b8aa0b9.jpg

https://cdn.styleforum.net/1/13/350x467px-1381e2e6_P6021002.jpeg

https://i449.photobucket.com/albums/qq213/manofkent_2008/20091104_main2.jpg (notice the contrasting gold buttons)


----------



## Shaver

kaehlin said:


> Upr Crust, as always, everything flows seamlessly together, but is far from boring. Really nicely done.
> 
> I know this is a pretty boring look for a Friday night, but I'm excited to be wearing my first ever pair of Allen Edmonds, brown Park Avenues. They arrived today by mail. Feel great on my feet. And for GWW's sake, I did straight lace them - which I agree looks much better, thank you for the advice.


Congratulations, Sir! To my mind this is an excellent style for a first purchase of a quality shoe (do forgive my presumption and correct me if I am in error but I assume from the tenor of your post that this is your inaugural foray into the realms of the higher end shoe?) and you have certainly chosen correctly with the lacing style too.

Are you thinking about your next pair yet?


----------



## partyof6

Jovan said:


> You seem to be confusing us for a trendy menswear forum, because most of us will share that opinion.  Pick stitching should be done as subtly as possible despite the current trend to the contrary. *Its main purpose isn't actually to look deluxe, but to keep the edges of lapels and pocket flaps flat without calling too much attention to itself.* One of those details that, _when noticed_, is rather nice looking. But it shouldn't be in your face. Like many details though, it is no longer exclusive to high end bespoke -- many are copying it and not too well. Back in the '80s, it seems that the popular method on RTW suits was using a machine stitch close to the edge. (Though maybe some MTM or bespoke outfits used it too, who knows.)
> 
> partyof6, I can't see your pictures. Can you reupload them?


Thanks for sharing...I always find the functional-to-fashionable aspects of clothing very interesting.

I'm not sure why or how my pictures disappeared. I checked my computer and phone, and they are there now. Post #28224.


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> https://postimage.org/


Excellent! The combination of tie and jumper is such a handsome choice and yet rarely seen on AAAC.


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> It's a beautiful Spring Easter weekend. High around 68F, time for the pastels.
> 
> Seersucker jacket: RL
> OCBD: BB
> Oxford pants: Paul Frederick
> Tie: JAB
> Shoes: AE Kenwood
> P.S: Lord and Taylor


A beautiful fresh palette, yet with sufficient contrast, just right for a sunny day.

Will you forgive me a minor quibble? The pocket square would be more appealing if it filled the gap fully.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> GWW- I like the idea, and I love odd waistcoats in general, but the pieces have an air of being suit separates. (Is the jacket part of a full suit?) While the practice of wearing odd waistcoats, trousers, and jackets historically originated from _actual_ suit separates, this kind of thing looks much better in a flannel -or generally heavier wool- fabric than it does with Super 110s or blend-type fabrics. If you are wearing a suit, I'd say you could almost get away with the waistcoat-also given your age- but one in a slightly heavier, better-draping material, and with more contrast would perorm its function a lot better. (Hint: camel works exceedingly well with navy. A few examples below, the first one from waistcoat devotee and fellow forumer Anthony Fuller.) Oh, also, I actually almost ended up flying to Berlin to see Barenboim, but had an exam the day after. How was the performance?


Yes, the jacket is worn with the matching trousers, but those waistcoat's you linked look nice, exspecially the double breasted one. I'll keep my eyes open for odd vests in heavier materials.
Is it a faux pas to wear the vest of a three piece as an odd vest?

You almost went to Berlin too? Let's hope Barenboinm doesn't follow after Abbado too soon so we can still attend one of his future performances.
The performance was, with the exception of Tannhäuser having a bit of a weak voice (and thus get drowned out by the orchestra, the conductor didn't seem to realize it) and Hermann, Landgraf Thüringens, struggling with the German (he was Georgian), a good one. The singers in the second act did do exspecially well.
But I have to say, the Staatstheater really isn't made for Wagner Operas, they were barely able to squeeze the orchestra into the pit, they'd have no chance to get the orchestra from der Ring des Nibelungen in there.
Next time I'll go to Zürich again (right now next time seems to be in September for Lohengrin)


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Zürich is actually pretty good for Wagner, I find. I have family nearby and might try to attend that.


Odd waistcoats are a grey and much-debated area. It doesn't get much play here, and is occasionally frowned upon (like odd jumpers/cardigans/ waist coverings) with suits in general. But anyway- your rig doesn't look bad -it might have were the trousers odd, too- but isn't ideal either- for the aforementioned reasons of contrast and material type. A good first foray into the world of waistcoats, too. My own odd vests are heavy-ish woolens, for the most part, and on the single-breasted models I've replaced the buttons with contrasting wood or horn. Brass works, too, but I find it gaudy when paired with garments such as flannel or tweed.


----------



## kaehlin

Shaver said:


> Congratulations, Sir! To my mind this is an excellent style for a first purchase of a quality shoe (do forgive my presumption and correct me if I am in error but I assume from the tenor of your post that this is your inaugural foray into the realms of the higher end shoe?) and you have certainly chosen correctly with the lacing style too.
> 
> Are you thinking about your next pair yet?


Shaver - thank you, and yes, thinking. Thinking. Not much more than that, at this point. AE Strand in Merlot, perhaps. I'm having a little crush on AE McAllister in Bourbon, but I suspect that may be a short-lived fancy.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## AnthonyFuller

StylePurgatory - hot damn that's an Easter outfit! I will admit I like the bystanders looking at you in their sweats nearly as much as your top hat and tails.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

AnthonyFuller said:


> StylePurgatory - hot damn that's an Easter outfit! I will admit I like the bystanders looking at you in their sweats nearly as much as your top hat and tails.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm hoping to start some sort of trend.


----------



## Stubbly

RogerP said:


> Off to Easter lunch with the extended family:


Very, very nice rig for Easter, Sir.

I want that shirt!


----------



## upr_crust

Continued spring weather in NYC. I am celebrating by wearing a very vernal-looking tie.


----------



## MaxBuck

Love the tie, upr_crust. Is it by any chance from the Met? They've come out with some beautiful ones over the years.


----------



## Fatman

upr_crust said:


> For the last year or two, my weight hasn't fluctuated more than a couple of pounds (currently, just under or around 180 lbs.). In my life, I've been as heavy as 215 lbs., but have come down from that with a combination of diet and exercise (consistent aerobic exercise, done several times a week, does the trick, along with eating less). I don't necessarily get heavier in winter, but I do get heavier on vacation (gained a few pounds between London and Marrakesh this past winter - it took a few weeks to get the excess weight off).
> 
> As for the fit of my suits, I've spent a good deal of time and money on having them altered when needed - a few have been cut down from the times when I was a 44R (I'm now a 42R), and many have been donated to charity when my alteration tailor declares them unable to be altered further.


Thanks. The attention to fit is evident.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Love the tie, upr_crust. Is it by any chance from the Met? They've come out with some beautiful ones over the years.


Today's tie is Ferragamo - a birthday present to me some years ago - but thank you all the same.



Fatman said:


> Thanks. The attention to fit is evident.


You're welcome, though I fear today's posting isn't stellar in regards to fit - the trousers are a shade long, and my shirt cuff and my jacket sleeve are fighting a bit.


----------



## Howard

StylePurgatory said:


> Great fits today, gentlemen! Feels like spring just browsing through the thread.
> 
> Decided to go Fred Astaire for mass. Because I can. The archbishop quite liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped out the tails with my navy db for brunch with the family:


liking the top hat.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Continued spring weather in NYC. I am celebrating by wearing a very vernal-looking tie.


love the tie.


----------



## kaehlin

Upr Crust, that tie is outstanding!

I am still struggling to get decent pictures, so I apologize for the mirror "selfies", and for showing a bit of bathroom towel in the photos. I am very curious as to everyone's feedback on this jacket. I've owned it for quite a while, and the lapels seem wide to me, but I really like the fabric. I don't need to wear suits every day, but this is my "charcoal" suit, so if it's looking too dated, I probably need to think about a replacement.

I'm quite sure I have a shirt sleeve length problem, too. As I become more and more aware of proper fit, I am noticing these things..sigh.

All feedback is welcomed.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Similar to what Upr has mentioned, my coat comes off as soon as I sit down at my desk. The coat sleeves are about 1/4-1/2" too long but I am more concerned with thoughts on the fit of my shirt. It is a new Charles Tyrwhitt I picked up that has yet to be laundered for potential shrinkage.



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Adrian Jules suit, PRL shirt, BB makers tie, black strands:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Kaehlin - the jacket looks like it could use a fit tweak from what I can see, but it is by no means beyond salvation. Not loving the tie, though. And consider a pocket square.

crocto - the pink shirt and tartan tie give the charcoal suit a nice spring lift.

AF - that all looks good - shoot your cuffs for the full ensemble pic next time.

Reuben - other than fit of the shoes (they are too wide) I see nothing to criticize, but not much to get excited about, either. A plain charcoal suit opens up a huge range of interesting shirt / tie / PS combinations. Your selections are v-e-r-y safe. That may be mandated by your work environment - which you would obviously know far better than I - but even in the context of corporate conservatism I think you could have a little more fun.

Today:


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Kaehlin - the jacket looks like it could use a fit tweak from what I can see, but it is by no means beyond salvation. Not loving the tie, though. And consider a pocket square.


I think it's the size of the dots on the tie. I feel if the dots were smaller it would look a bit neater. Something like this. Looking closely he did a nice job of picking out the purplish color in the suit and matching it to the tie.


----------



## Reuben

RogerP, it was my grandmother's funeral. Normally I'd be happy to push the boundaries of sense and color. 

Why do you say the shoes are too wide? If anything, I feel like they're a touch narrow. I'm hoping they'll ease a touch as they break in.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Sorry for your loss.

The first thing I saw on the shoes was the big gap around your ankles - suggesting they were too wide. But now I see the laces aren't nearly closed (I thought they were at first glance). I don't really know what to make of the fit, to be perfectly honest - save that this last doesn't closely approximate the shape of your feet.


----------



## Reuben

I think I should probably size down a half and up by a letter, but they'll do for interviews. I rarely wear balmorals or suits as-is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaehlin

crocto said:


> I think it's the size of the dots on the tie. I feel if the dots were smaller it would look a bit neater. Something like this. Looking closely he did a nice job of picking out the purplish color in the suit and matching it to the tie.


Thanks - that's a great suggestion. The tie has always bugged me just a bit, and at the same time I pick it with that suit frequently. I think you're right about the color, but perhaps finding a tie with similar colors, but a smaller pattern, would be a better choice.


----------



## StylePurgatory

kaehlin - Love it! Well done. I think the tweak RogerP alludes to may be to take it n a little in the chest - if you look at the armpits you can see they gape ever so slightly from where I'd expect your body to be. It's also evidenced by the small collar gap you have on your right, in the top photo.

Crocto - The jacket is to big in length, shoulders, and chest (I think I've mentioned it for that jacket before?), but I realize you may be well aware of that, and most of us have a finite number of jackets to wear. I certainly wear ones that can fit better than they do. I love the colours and combination you've put together. That wide striped gingham tie is really sharp; I think it will be look good in the summer months. The knot/dimple could be a little cleaner, right where the blade emerges. It might also want to be loosened off from your neck a tiny bit, but the shape of the knot is quite good. As I said, great combination of colours, and patterns. Details on the tie?

Anthony - Great combination as well; I like that windowpane. Is it possible that the coat is a bit big in the middle? It seems that you look trimmer with the jacket off, and it should be the opposite. The shirt could be darted a hair, or taken in at the sides, but we're talking about the different between a proper fit (which it has) and the platonic ideal. The sleeves look like they fit properly for one that moves his arms throughout the day. The same slight bagginess in sleeves, to me, is simply practical to allow room for movement.

Reuben - I like the colours and patterns. The jacket seems too long, and the skirt seems to flare more than is ideal. The last point could just be due to the pose, though. I'd show just a bit less pocket square. Is it me, or is there a substantial gap between your ankle, and the side of the shoe, at the opening? If I were to pick a top priority to fix of the things I mentioned, it would be getting properly fitting shoes, as they will have the biggest effect on your overall comfort. - note - just read your response to RogerP; I'm very sorry for your loss. Also, I think you're dressed quite appropriately, and respectfully. I'd have anticipated nothing else in honour of your mother, who I'm sure will be dearly missed. It also may be that you chose appropriately respectful clothing over your best fitting items. If so, I think that is a very sound choice, given the occasion. Again, my condolences.

RogerP - I love the jacket! The whole combination is not one of my favourites of yours, tbh. I think the contrast between the shirt, and jacket is less than ideal. I also am not sure about the formality of the dark, striped tie next to navy, with the more casual gingham shirt - not from the perspective of it breaking a "rule," but that they don't really work together, to my eye. As always, the fit is spot on. I'd really be interested to see photos of you from the side, sometimes, to get an appreciation of the fit from more angles.


----------



## StylePurgatory

kaehlin said:


> Thanks - that's a great suggestion. The tie has always bugged me just a bit, and at the same time I pick it with that suit frequently. I think you're right about the color, but perhaps finding a tie with similar colors, but a smaller pattern, would be a better choice.


I think that tie might do better under a waistcoat, so that less shows. I like it, personally, but it might be a less-is-more kind of pattern. It might be better paired with a blue suit.


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> I think it's the size of the dots on the tie. I feel if the dots were smaller it would look a bit neater. Something like this. Looking closely he did a nice job of picking out the purplish color in the suit and matching it to the tie.


My three issues with the tie:

1) Polka dots too big - I'm with you there.
2) Polka dots multi-coloured - taking what is already a fun and somewhat frivolous pattern to the level of gimmick, IMO. White or pale blue or even lavender dots on navy would be preferable.
3) Notice I said on navy, not on grey. The background of the chosen tie is too close in shade to the dominant colour of the jacket, making it look like the kind of matchy pairing you see in a lower end department store (sorry to be so blunt Kaehlin).


----------



## kaehlin

RogerP said:


> My three issues with the tie:
> 
> 1) Polka dots too big - I'm with you there.
> 2) Polka dots multi-coloured - taking what is already a fun and somewhat frivolous pattern to the level of gimmick, IMO. White or pale blue or even lavender dots on navy would be preferable.
> 3) Notice I said on navy, not on grey. The background of the chosen tie is too close in shade to the dominant colour of the jacket, making it look like the kind of matchy pairing you see in a lower end department store (sorry to be so blunt Kaehlin).


Roger, Thank you for the more detailed response, it does help me understand your perspective and gives me more to think about. And no need to aplogize for being blunt - it is, quite simply, good communication, and I requested it!


----------



## crocto

StylePurgatory said:


> Crocto - The jacket is to big in length, shoulders, and chest (I think I've mentioned it for that jacket before?), but I realize you may be well aware of that, and most of us have a finite number of jackets to wear. I certainly wear ones that can fit better than they do. I love the colours and combination you've put together. That wide striped gingham tie is really sharp; I think it will be look good in the summer months. The knot/dimple could be a little cleaner, right where the blade emerges. It might also want to be loosened off from your neck a tiny bit, but the shape of the knot is quite good. As I said, great combination of colours, and patterns. Details on the tie?


Yup I know about the jacket issues, unfortunately! It's going to the tailor this week. I just figured I'd wear it again. It's also possible it's one size too large (40S vs. 38S).

The tie I got at Lord & Taylor. It's their house brand Black Brown 1826. I got it on sale for like $15 probably about 3 years ago.


----------



## MaxBuck

AnthonyFuller, good luck with the sleeves on the Tyrwhitt shirt. I'm generally pretty pleased with everything about my Tyrwhitts except sleeve length. I'm now resigned to purchasing only their non-iron models with sleeves ordered 1/2-inch longer than my norm.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Reuben- My condolences. This is a very tasteful non-monochromatic funeral ensemble.

RogerP- You go for bolder shirts than I usually do, but this is very good. I've tried the black monks/ navy DB combination before and was very surprised to like it.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Roger - thanks! Sadly I went outside the norm and opted for the non cuffed version. Next order I'll do cuffs but wanted to get my basic shirt combos in order first.

Style - likewise thank you! I believe the coat may be a bit too big in the middle. It was a secondhand purchase and I haven't had the opportunity to have it tailored yet. It is, however, in need of a good pressing which may help.

Max - this was my first purchase from CT so I wasn't sure what to expect. It was a slim fit, but I may increase the sleeve length from a 34 to 35 and go with extra slim for my next test. 



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

crocto said:


> Yup I know about the jacket issues, unfortunately! It's going to the tailor this week. I just figured I'd wear it again. It's also possible it's one size too large (40S vs. 38S).
> 
> The tie I got at Lord & Taylor. It's their house brand Black Brown 1826. I got it on sale for like $15 probably about 3 years ago.


Yeah finding stuff in 38S can be a *****, surprisingly - I know this first hand. Of course, I have everything from 36S to 40S in my closet, depending how it fits. I've got a steel blue suit where the jacket is 40S, and the vest 36S.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, Reuben, sorry for your loss.

Secondly, StylePurgatory - I understand fully your difficulties finding suits in 38S - my partner is the same size, and constantly complains of lack of selection.

Today's attire was determined, in part, by the Friday Challenge over at That Other Website. Part of the group aesthetic over there is a horror of yellow ties, so one of the more waggish members decided that it was time to have a yellow tie challenge, to see if they were really as bad as all that. I sense that, in my selections for today, I may reinforce the common distaste, but, if so, so be it. And yes, I do realize that it's only Wednesday.

For your delectation and enjoyment, then . . .


----------



## GWW

Oh, it's that beautiful brow suit again! :thumbs-up:
Even though I love the suit, I have to say that I'm not sure if this is the best way of wearing a yellow tie.

Sorry for your loss Reuben, from me too. That outfit has served well for the funeral I suspect.
May I ask what age your grandmother reached, I guess it's something higher than average?


----------



## FLMike

AnthonyFuller said:


> Roger - thanks! Sadly I went outside the norm and opted for the non cuffed version. Next order I'll do cuffs but wanted to get my basic shirt combos in order first.


AF: Google the term "shoot your cuffs". You DO have cuffs (there's no such thing as a non cuffed dress shirt)....you just don't have french cuffs, you have barrel, or button, cuffs. Roger wasn't commenting on the style of your cuffs, he was simply suggesting an action that makes sure they are fully extended and not stuck under your jacket sleeve.

By the way, there's nothing "sad" or inappropriate about wearing regular button cuffs. It's actually recommended for all but the sartorially advanced.


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Oh, it's that beautiful brow suit again! :thumbs-up:
> Even though I love the suit, I have to say that I'm not sure if this is the best way of wearing a yellow tie.


For the record, the suit is olive green, but otherwise, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben: my condolences - I am sorry for your loss

Upr: I like the tie and don't think of it as one of "those" yellow ties - an in your face yellow "power" tie (left over from the '80s) or a "to cute" yellow tie. I would not have given your tie two thoughts other than - nice tie - if you hadn't said something about it.


----------



## Reuben

87, I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaehlin

upr_crust said:


> For the record, the suit is olive green, but otherwise, thanks for the compliment.


Upr crust - Interesting - I initially viewed this on my PC at home, and thought your suit was brown, and the shirt blue, perhaps one or two shades too deep. When I saw this comment, on a different PC, I went back and looked, and voila - olive green, and I think the shirt is just fine. Perhaps most germaine to this discussion, I think the yellow tie looked fine on both screens. I have no bias against yellow ties, however.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> For the record, the suit is olive green, but otherwise, thanks for the compliment.


Oh cr*p! 
It has to be the colour distortion that happens when taking a photo and displaying it on a screen combined with my mild colour vision deficiency.
Now that you pointed it out the suit really looks more green than it looks brown ic12337:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

FLCracka - ah, yes! Clearly a misunderstanding thinking French Cuffs and/or cufflinks on my part.

Today's submission suffers from the same lack of cuff showing as my jacket was tailored before I properly understood sleeve length. I suspect as usual for my fit an additional 1/2" is needed.





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

AF - stripe on stripe is fine, but you have to be careful to vary as much as possible the dimension of the pattern. A tie with very wide stripes works just fine on a shirt with very narrow stripes. Here, the stripes are much too similar in width, IMO, leading to a busy look - particularly with the jacket off.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> AF - stripe on stripe is fine, but you have to be careful to vary as much as possible the dimension of the pattern. A tie with very wide stripes works just fine on a shirt with very narrow stripes. Here, the stripes are much too similar in width, IMO, leading to a busy look - particularly with the jacket off.


Agreed. A wide stripe repp tie, solid tie, or even something with large polka dots would work better.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

crocto said:


> Agreed. A wide stripe repp tie, solid tie, or even something with large polka dots would work better.


What, if any, are the rules for dots? Large polka dots suggest festivity, I would think (Buddy Guy's guitar, swimsuits, etc.). How does one match a dotted tie against a striped shirt, with respect to scale, color, etc.?


----------



## RogerP

SlideGuitarist said:


> What, if any, are the rules for dots? Large polka dots suggest festivity, I would think (Buddy Guy's guitar, swimsuits, etc.). How does one match a dotted tie against a striped shirt, with respect to scale, color, etc.?


Not a fan of large polka dots. I would pair medium / small polka dots with a shirt with fine, closely-spaced stripes. Even with dissimilar patterns, it's best to avoid bold on bold (IMO).


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## momsdoc

Thinking of this for tomorrow: I don't know why I chose that tie and shirt combo, except that I started with the shirt, as I haven't worn it much and wanted to get it in rotation. That led to the Navy blazer and pants, then the tie was chosen to bring together the Navy, red in the shirt's check and the tan of the pants. I know the patterns are of similar scale, but are of such a different geometry, I thought they might work. I'm not loving it, but I'm OK with it. I can certainly do better, just wanted to try something different with that shirt, besides weekend casual wear.

Some alternatives (with a different PS), are a muted red grenadine tie, a beige and navy pin dot, solid navy satin finish, a knit in red or navy, any number of foulards in navy, blues, or reds, or just forget the shirt and start over. I wore a pale blue shirt today, so I want to do something different. I usually don't wear the same color shirt twice in a week, unless it's a distinctly different pattern.















Navy Blazer: JV
Shirt: Bannana Republic
Tie: Christian Dior circa 1978 (original owner)
Beige Trousers: JAB gabardine
PS: ??????
Shoes: AE Chili Strands
Belt: AE Chili Basic belt
Socks: TBD - ? Beige & Brown Goldtoe argyle, vs. Beige & Blue stripe RLP, vs. Solid Tan Goldtoe?


----------



## FilipI

My first pair of AE shoes arrived today. Have to share my enthusiasm with you here, but the pictures don't do them justice...


----------



## momsdoc

FilipI said:


> My first pair of AE shoes arrived today. Have to share my enthusiasm with you here, but the pictures don't do them justice...
> 
> View attachment 11110
> View attachment 11111


 Beautiful shoes, but the closure looks very wide, do you need to size up in width? Also not of fan of that lacing technique, too busy, detracts from the shoe.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thank you Anthony Charton  I know the sleeves need shorting but I've been real lazy about them. Still, the suit is very wearable. I need to get a new white linen too.

Today I went to visit my grandfather.

















The jacket needs to be let out a little bit at the waist.


----------



## Piqué

momsdoc said:


> Thinking of this for tomorrow: I don't know why I chose that tie and shirt combo, except that I started with the shirt, as I haven't worn it much and wanted to get it in rotation. That led to the Navy blazer and pants, then the tie was chosen to bring together the Navy, red in the shirt's check and the tan of the pants. I know the patterns are of similar scale, but are of such a different geometry, I thought they might work. I'm not loving it, but I'm OK with it. I can certainly do better, just wanted to try something different with that shirt, besides weekend casual wear.
> 
> Some alternatives (with a different PS), are a muted red grenadine tie, a beige and navy pin dot, solid navy satin finish, a knit in red or navy, any number of foulards in navy, blues, or reds, or just forget the shirt and start over. I wore a pale blue shirt today, so I want to do something different. I usually don't wear the same color shirt twice in a week, unless it's a distinctly different pattern.
> 
> View attachment 11112
> View attachment 11113
> 
> 
> Navy Blazer: JV
> Shirt: Bannana Republic
> Tie: Christian Dior circa 1978 (original owner)
> Beige Trousers: JAB gabardine
> PS: ??????
> Shoes: AE Chili Strands
> Belt: AE Chili Basic belt
> Socks: TBD - ? Beige & Brown Goldtoe argyle, vs. Beige & Blue stripe RLP, vs. Solid Tan Goldtoe?


I think that shirt is beautiful, and I quite like it with the blazer, pants, and shoes. The shirt appears on my monitor to be pink or purple with blue, and that seems to really clash with the tie and pocket square, both in terms of color and style (the tie and PS seeming far more conservative than the shirt). Do you have a tie that's a bit fresher in style with a base in the blue, pink, or purple family? I think the lighter the base color the better in this instance. In fact, a pastel would be really lovely.


----------



## momsdoc

The shirt is white with a navy/dull red check. The red of the tie and shirt are a match, as are the trousers and the beige of the tie emblem. The PS is close, and all the navy secondary colors are just a bit lighter than the blazer's.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather's still cool in NYC, and I'm off to a benefit party for a downtown arts magazine this evening, a perfect occasion to wear something slightly outre, hence the tie and the boots.


----------



## Piqué

momsdoc said:


> The shirt is white with a navy/dull red check. The red of the tie and shirt are a match, as are the trousers and the beige of the tie emblem. The PS is close, and all the navy secondary colors are just a bit lighter than the blazer's.


Ah, I apologize, then. On my monitor it looks like the shirt is a very different color.


----------



## RogerP

Crusty, I just love that double breasted waistcoat.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Crusty, I just love that double breasted waistcoat.


Let me add my +1.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty, I just love that double breasted waistcoat.





MaxBuck said:


> Let me add my +1.


Thank you, gentlemen. Owning a D/B waistcoat was on my sartorial "bucket list", and I happened across this one at Charles Tyrwhitt, of all places, which seemed to fit the bill.


----------



## FilipI

momsdoc said:


> Beautiful shoes, but the closure looks very wide, do you need to size up in width? Also not of fan of that lacing technique, too busy, detracts from the shoe.


Thanks, momsdoc. Width - I think you might be right, the shoes feel comfortable but the closure looks a bit wide; this was my first order of American shoes so I ordered normal/medium (D) widht, but I think my next order will be a bit wider (maybe E). The thing is I don't have a wide foot, but I do have a rather high instep (I think this is the term in English) - a size up in widht solves the issue, right?
As for lacing - I never paid much attention to this, but can you advise on a different type of lacing, perhaps a pic?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Kaehlin - the jacket looks like it could use a fit tweak from what I can see, but it is by no means beyond salvation. Not loving the tie, though. And consider a pocket square.
> 
> crocto - the pink shirt and tartan tie give the charcoal suit a nice spring lift.
> 
> AF - that all looks good - shoot your cuffs for the full ensemble pic next time.
> 
> Reuben - other than fit of the shoes (they are too wide) I see nothing to criticize, but not much to get excited about, either. A plain charcoal suit opens up a huge range of interesting shirt / tie / PS combinations. Your selections are v-e-r-y safe. That may be mandated by your work environment - which you would obviously know far better than I - but even in the context of corporate conservatism I think you could have a little more fun.
> 
> Today:


very nice jacket Roger.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather's still cool in NYC, and I'm off to a benefit party for a downtown arts magazine this evening, a perfect occasion to wear something slightly outre, hence the tie and the boots.


very nice.


----------



## FilipI

FilipI said:


> Thanks, momsdoc. Width - I think you might be right, the shoes feel comfortable but the closure looks a bit wide; this was my first order of American shoes so I ordered normal/medium (D) widht, but I think my next order will be a bit wider (maybe E). The thing is I don't have a wide foot, but I do have a rather high instep (I think this is the term in English) - a size up in widht solves the issue, right?
> As for lacing - I never paid much attention to this, but can you advise on a different type of lacing, perhaps a pic?


PS. Does this look better lacing wise?


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Owning a D/B waistcoat was on my sartorial "bucket list", and I happened across this one at Charles Tyrwhitt, of all places, which seemed to fit the bill.


Let me too express my appreciation for the double breasted waistcoat. I really like them in general, but I think a double breasted waistcoat looks much better with all buttons closed.
Some double breasted jackets look better with all buttons closed, but a waistcoat with the bottom button undone just looks silly to me (a double breated one that is).
Also, is it possible that these boots are too big, they are very loose around the ankle (but that maybe has to be like that) and in the full body shot they look quite long.



FilipI said:


> Thanks, momsdoc. Width - I think you might be right, the shoes feel comfortable but the closure looks a bit wide; this was my first order of American shoes so I ordered normal/medium (D) widht, but I think my next order will be a bit wider (maybe E). The thing is I don't have a wide foot, but I do have a rather high instep (I think this is the term in English) - a size up in widht solves the issue, right?
> As for lacing - I never paid much attention to this, but can you advise on a different type of lacing, perhaps a pic?


I think this lacing would look fine if the closure wasn't wide open like that. But for these shoes I would use the "regular" zig zag lacing.

Edit: I don't like the lacing you have now, it looks weird just having horizontal bars in my opinion.


----------



## partyof6

FilipI said:


> Thanks, momsdoc. Width - I think you might be right, the shoes feel comfortable but the closure looks a bit wide; this was my first order of American shoes so I ordered normal/medium (D) widht, but I think my next order will be a bit wider (maybe E). The thing is I don't have a wide foot, but I do have a rather high instep (I think this is the term in English) - a size up in widht solves the issue, right?


I have a high instep and resulting gap problem as well. A wider width (E) may fix it, but depending on the shoemaker, it could also great a separate issue with heel slip. I run into this with AE. My instep coupled with the low-cut of their bals causes an unattractive "V." When I go to an E-width, the gap closes, but I then have a finger-width space in my heel. I have no fit issues with their derbies, but for bals, I have to wear another maker.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Let me too express my appreciation for the double breasted waistcoat. I really like them in general, but I think a double breasted waistcoat looks much better with all buttons closed.Some double breasted jackets look better with all buttons closed, but a waistcoat with the bottom button undone just looks silly to me (a double breated one that is).Also, is it possible that these boots are too big, they are very loose around the ankle (but that maybe has to be like that) and in the full body shot they look quite long.


The rule for single-breasted waistcoats is to leave the bottom button unbuttoned, but, in looking at myself in the mirror in the office bathroom, I decided that the bottom button should be buttoned. The boots are the right size for my feet. The angle of the close-up shot has my leg extended, making the boots look as if they're gapping, but the space shown simply allows freedom of movement for my ankle (something one doesn't get with balmoral boots - trust me on this fact). I rather like the elongated look of the boots - as is said in cyberspace, your mileage may vary (a.k.a chacun a son gout).


----------



## SpitShine

Wow Upr, that colour + waistcoat is something to behold. Out of interest, are there any full bespoke suits in your collection?

Here's what I wore today. I hope you'll all forgive me for the chinos, the dress code in my sixth form is informal to say the least, so some fashionably skinny trousers somewhat reduce the issue of appearing too overdressed. The collar of the jacket appears to be standing away slightly in the photos but I think it's my posture that caused that.

Jacket and Shirt - TM Lewin
Tie - The Tie Bar
Chinos - Topman
Shoes - Bertie




























Feedback appreciated, I promise something more classic next week!


----------



## StylePurgatory

Looks great spitshine. I might show a little less PS, but other than that, very well executed. A less bold tie colour would be more classic, but I think it works fine given the setting, and your age.


----------



## upr_crust

SpitShine said:


> Wow Upr, that colour + waistcoat is something to behold. Out of interest, are there any full bespoke suits in your collection?


Thank you, SpitShine. The suit is from Tyrwhitt, and is one of this season's offerings - I had wanted to try out a double-breasted waistcoat, and this suit afforded me the opportunity. As for "full bespoke", I have none, I fear - certainly not in the Savile Row definition of "bespoke". I have had suits made to measure (usually considered one step down from proper bespoke) three times - a three-piece navy pinstripe, and two double-breasted suits - one a mid-blue glen plaid, the other a navy herringbone fabric with a faint blue windowpane overplaid, all through Brooks Bros. in NYC (who are making me a sports jacket as we speak).


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Owning a D/B waistcoat was on my sartorial "bucket list", and I happened across this one at Charles Tyrwhitt, of all places, which seemed to fit the bill.


So, upr_crust, what's your overall opinion of the Tyrwhitt suit? I've never actually seen one in person, but yours looks very nice with the exception of the somewhat noisy pick stitching. (That's my prejudice speaking up again.)


----------



## SpitShine

StylePurgatory said:


> Looks great spitshine. I might show a little less PS, but other than that, very well executed. A less bold tie colour would be more classic, but I think it works fine given the setting, and your age.


Thanks very much! This was the first time I've ventured away from a TV fold so I think I'll lower it a little next time.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> So, upr_crust, what's your overall opinion of the Tyrwhitt suit? I've never actually seen one in person, but yours looks very nice with the exception of the somewhat noisy pick stitching. (That's my prejudice speaking up again.)


Overall, I am not impressed with most Tyrwhitt suits, but that is usually down to the fabrics used to make them (the quality varies widely). The one that I am wearing today is one of their top of the line items, and the fabric is very lightweight and pleasant to wear. Construction is OK, but they do that peculiarly British thing, and put working buttons on the sleeves at the factory - one must hope that one's sleeve length is in line with whatever average length the factory sets for one's size. (The sleeves of this suit were shortened 1/2 inch - as much as they could be, considering.) In my one experience buying a suit from Tyrwhitt (in NYC), and my partner's experiences in buying them (in London). I wouldn't buy one online, unless I knew the exact model of the suit, and knew that it would fit me, and I wouldn't have the store do the tailoring. As it is, Tyrwhitt has an exceptionally generous return policy on its suits (six months from purchase - no questions asked), which encourages one to use one's own alteration tailor.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, SpitShine. The suit is from Tyrwhitt, and is one of this season's offerings - I had wanted to try out a double-breasted waistcoat, and this suit afforded me the opportunity. *As for "full bespoke", I have none, I fear - certainly not in the Savile Row definition of "bespoke". *I have had suits made to measure (usually considered one step down from proper bespoke) three times - a three-piece navy pinstripe, and two double-breasted suits - one a mid-blue glen plaid, the other a navy herringbone fabric with a faint blue windowpane overplaid, all through Brooks Bros. in NYC (who are making me a sports jacket as we speak).


Put it on your bucket list, crusty. A man of your taste should have the experience of conceptualizing a garment and having skilled hands bring it to fruition. I will go that route one day. Hopefully before I retire and have less need of suits.


----------



## RogerP

Very nice SpitShine. I like the colour and texture of the jacket. Agree on lowering the square.


----------



## StylePurgatory

You once mentioned wanting an excuse to own White Tie. I have found you one, over on That Other Website, in the State of Black Tie thread.
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/fashion/at-the-met-gala-a-strict-dress-code.html?ref=fashion&_r=0


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> You once mentioned wanting an excuse to own White Tie. I have found you one, over on That Other Website, in the State of Black Tie thread.https://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/fashion/at-the-met-gala-a-strict-dress-code.html?ref=fashion&_r=0


Thank you, StylePurgatory, for the thought, and the article, but, believe me when I tell you, the amount of money it would cost me to buy a proper white tie ensemble would be dwarfed by a couple of orders of magnitude in comparision to the size of the charitable contribution that I would need to make in order to be invited to the Charles James gala. Ms. Wintour, she don't come cheap.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Well maybe we can take up a collection around here. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaehlin

SpitShine said:


> Wow Upr, that colour + waistcoat is something to behold. Out of interest, are there any full bespoke suits in your collection?
> 
> Here's what I wore today. I hope you'll all forgive me for the chinos, the dress code in my sixth form is informal to say the least, so some fashionably skinny trousers somewhat reduce the issue of appearing too overdressed. The collar of the jacket appears to be standing away slightly in the photos but I think it's my posture that caused that.
> 
> Jacket and Shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - The Tie Bar
> Chinos - Topman
> Shoes - Bertie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback appreciated, I promise something more classic next week!


Very nice - I really like the texture of the tie and coat together.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Put it on your bucket list, crusty. A man of your taste should have the experience of conceptualizing a garment and having skilled hands bring it to fruition. I will go that route one day. Hopefully before I retire and have less need of suits.


That would give me approximately seven to eight years, maximum, before I retire, for me to commission a suit from the Row. As it is, I'd be daunted by the process, I am sure - certainly, I would need to do some research as to each house's "silhouette", and pick one that best suited my own sense of style (and my physical appearance).


----------



## Piqué

SpitShine said:


> Wow Upr, that colour + waistcoat is something to behold. Out of interest, are there any full bespoke suits in your collection?
> 
> Here's what I wore today. I hope you'll all forgive me for the chinos, the dress code in my sixth form is informal to say the least, so some fashionably skinny trousers somewhat reduce the issue of appearing too overdressed. The collar of the jacket appears to be standing away slightly in the photos but I think it's my posture that caused that.
> 
> Jacket and Shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - The Tie Bar
> Chinos - Topman
> Shoes - Bertie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback appreciated, I promise something more classic next week!


I quite like the tie. While I agree that the pocket square could go a touch lower, I don't mind the current height of it at all. Then again, I love pocket squares. :biggrin: Overall, I think this look is quite dashing. My one suggestion would be to consider swapping out the laces on the shoes for another color. As they are, it looks like the laces tried to match the shoes exactly but didn't quite get there. I think they would benefit from a more contrasting color like a dark brown (or even cream, depending on your goals). Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jovan

SpitShine said:


> Wow Upr, that colour + waistcoat is something to behold. Out of interest, are there any full bespoke suits in your collection?
> 
> Here's what I wore today. I hope you'll all forgive me for the chinos, the dress code in my sixth form is informal to say the least, so some fashionably skinny trousers somewhat reduce the issue of appearing too overdressed. The collar of the jacket appears to be standing away slightly in the photos but I think it's my posture that caused that.
> 
> Jacket and Shirt - TM Lewin
> Tie - The Tie Bar
> Chinos - Topman
> Shoes - Bertie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback appreciated, I promise something more classic next week!


I like everything here except the tightness of the chinos and the dimpling the jacket shoulders.


----------



## momsdoc

Trying to post photos properly. Here goes


----------



## momsdoc

Ok that didn't work, back to the instructions.


Making progress.


----------



## momsdoc

OK I got the pics up now I can't seem to add text to them after the 2nd pic went up.

Anyway that's what I'm planning for tomorrow. I will post it being worn if I can get good light. That's a problem in the early morning at home, making the pics difficult to see.

This outfit is:

SC: RL
Shirt: PF
Tie: JAB signature
Shoes Mezlan snakeskin
PS: Bloomingdale
Trousers: BB 346


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> Ok that didn't work, back to the instructions.
> 
> Making progress.


What an absolutely cracking pocket square/jacket combination. Top notch.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and not a moment too soon . . . .


----------



## GWW

Momsdoc
That's a very nice jacket, and paired well with the picket square as Shaver mentioned.
The shoes are certainly special, I'm not too sure if I fancy them, but interesting they are.

Crusty
Oh, I love that suit's texture, is it a herringbone?
The cufflinks are really cool too :thumbs-up:

Here's what I'm wearing today. I don't fancy the shirt too much, but it's been hanging in my closet for a good while now so I though I might aswell wear it for once:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> MomsdocCrustyOh, I love that suit's texture, is it a herringbone?The cufflinks are really cool too :thumbs-up:


The fabric of today's suit in indeed a herringbone, and is fairly winter weight, which is fine, as it was about 8C this morning when leaving for the office, and the cufflinks are from Thomas Pink - lapis lazuli stones, mounted on hallmarked sterling silver/vermeil.


----------



## momsdoc

Todays outfit on the hoof.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, since no one else asked, I will, can you share with us the details of your pending MTM sport coat?


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thanks all for the suggestions on my last outfit. Here is my tie-less Friday. 

Zegna coat
Tyrwhitt shirt
AE McAllisters



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## immanuelrx

momsdoc said:


> Todays outfit on the hoof.


Looking sharp as usual Sir!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, since no one else asked, I will, can you share with us the details of your pending MTM sport coat?


Details - Two button, notch lapel, side-vented, ticket pocket, flap pockets (not patch pockets), in a 7.5 oz material in a light olive green/blue plaid.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Details - Two button, notch lapel, side-vented, ticket pocket, flap pockets (not patch pockets), in a 7.5 oz material in a light olive green/blue plaid.


Sounds like one we'll see debut on a Friday post - can't wait to see it.


----------



## GWW

Fading Fast said:


> Sounds like one we'll see debut on a *Friday post* - can't wait to see it.


I think I've already seen Crusty wear a dark double breasted suit with a plain white shirt and conservative tie on a Fryday, so I wouldn't be too sure on that


----------



## Zinc2005

*First WAYWT*

Sorry for the lousy picture. This is my first time posting in the WAYWT thread. If I continue more regularly I will have to find a way to get better shots.

Pretty standard outfit but I thought it a decent place to start.



Blue Blazer: Corbin with custom buttons
Shirt: Staford
Tie: Armani
Square: Unknown
Grey Pants: Ralph Lauren
Dark Brown Shoes: AE McClain

Feedback welcome of course!

Thanks all.


----------



## Howard

StylePurgatory said:


> Well maybe we can take up a collection around here.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


a collection of what?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The end of the week, and not a moment too soon . . . .


that is a nice colorful tie. How many ties you have ?


----------



## StylePurgatory

Howard said:


> a collection of what?


Money, as is usually meant by that statement.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Wearing this norfolk jacket with a half belt


----------



## zzdocxx

Very nice.

Details? Fit looks perfect, was it made for you ?


----------



## kaehlin

AnthonyFuller said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions on my last outfit. Here is my tie-less Friday.
> 
> Zegna coat
> Tyrwhitt shirt
> AE McAllisters
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Anthony, i like this look for a Friday. Stylish but not overdone. Is there a faint stripe in the pants? It's hard to tell in the picture on my device.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Sounds like one we'll see debut on a Friday post - can't wait to see it.





GWW said:


> I think I've already seen Crusty wear a dark double breasted suit with a plain white shirt and conservative tie on a Fryday, so I wouldn't be too sure on that


In the spring and summer, I might unbend enough to wear a sports jacket on a Friday .



Howard said:


> that is a nice colorful tie. How many ties you have ?


I have no idea as to the exact count, and I've been "thinning the herd" as of late, but I would say between 75 and 100 ties in current rotation.


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW, I cannot say the velvety with the OCBD, or with its blue colour, is working for me. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

Releasing my inner Spring, again. Sunny high of 68F


----------



## Shaver

Zinc2005 said:


> Sorry for the lousy picture. This is my first time posting in the WAYWT thread. If I continue more regularly I will have to find a way to get better shots.
> 
> Pretty standard outfit but I thought it a decent place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Blazer: Corbin with custom buttons
> Shirt: Staford
> Tie: Armani
> Square: Unknown
> Grey Pants: Ralph Lauren
> Dark Brown Shoes: AE McClain
> 
> Feedback welcome of course!
> 
> Thanks all.


Welcome aboard. The jacket fit looks good but your shirt sleeves are a tad too long. That's a first rate tie knot, with a lovely cuillère. Difficult to be certain as to the trousers for you appear to be crouching somewhat (presumably to catch yourself in the mirror?) but they may be a touch too long.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> In the spring and summer, I might unbend enough to wear a sports jacket on a Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea as to the exact count, and I've been "thinning the herd" as of late, but I would say between 75 and 100 ties in current rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> One day I've got to match my colored and non colored ties that are in my closet.
Click to expand...


----------



## momsdoc

OK Howard, I'll bite. What are non-colored ties?


----------



## Shaver

Honestly momsdoc, you are such a noob. :devil:


----------



## momsdoc

Shaver said:


> Honestly momsdoc, you are such a noob. :devil:


Why it's the perfect tie! It goes with everything. Can you buy them by the dozen?:idea:


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Why it's the perfect tie! It goes with everything. Can you buy them by the dozen?:idea:


Yes, and they're all marked with their proper recycling code, so that, when you tire of them, the plastic can be recycled into a shopping bag.


----------



## crocto

I saw a lot of shoes threads recently and thought I'd upload my own. I got a chance to finally give them all a decent cleaning.

Top row left to right: Banana Republic, John W. Nordstrom, Bostonian
Bottom row left to right: Bostonian, Johnston & Murphy


----------



## GWW

momsdoc said:


> Why it's the perfect tie! It goes with everything. Can you buy them by the dozen?:idea:


You only need one, if it gets stained you can just wash it right off with a bit of soap and water.
You could even use it as an emergency snorkel if you tape it into a tube :biggrin:


----------



## momsdoc

I just arrived at the mall. I have to exchange a sweater at Macy's. Then off to the beach to walk the boardwalk with my wife and maybe grab dinner on the beachfront. We've got to enjoy the sun before the rain starts next week. 








[/URL]


----------



## Watchman

Here you go Gents, mind you there was lots of wind blowing about on this gloomy and chilly northern IL day....


----------



## Howard

momsdoc said:


> OK Howard, I'll bite. What are non-colored ties?


Sorry I meant striped ties. I have a lot of them I haven't worn in quite a long time.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Honestly momsdoc, you are such a noob. :devil:


Is that a plastic tie? never seen that before.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Watchman said:


> Here you go Gents, mind you there was lots of wind blowing about on this gloomy and chilly northern IL day....
> View attachment 11143


Nice shoes. Not sure about the brown square on brown jacket, and the tie knot is a bit much for me.


----------



## Watchman

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nice shoes. Not sure about the brown square on brown jacket, and the tie knot is a bit much for me.


Thank you Sir. Yeah, I hear you on the PS, that is one part of my wardrobe that I need to update badly.....Tie Bar, here I come. 

I actually think that the PS is orange and navy.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Watchman said:


> Here you go Gents, mind you there was lots of wind blowing about on this gloomy and chilly northern IL day....
> View attachment 11143


I dig this, actually. This is a very rare instance of a well done Windsor knot. But yes- this needs a different ps. A mere tv fold or puffed linen will do.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Watchman said:


> Thank you Sir. Yeah, I hear you on the PS, that is one part of my wardrobe that I need to update badly.....Tie Bar, here I come.
> 
> I actually think that the PS is orange and navy.


I like that a lot in the closeup, actually.


----------



## upr_crust

Dressed for a cold morning - outerwear will be superfluous by this afternoon, allegedly.


----------



## momsdoc

Looking good as usual. I love that scarf, it really completes the outfit and gives it a stylish elegance. Funny I too am wearing my black monks today, after not having them on in a few months.


----------



## RogerP

crusty - thanks for the advanced-class presentation on how to combine 4 patterns. Brilliant.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc: pants, socks, shoe combo looks great. 

Upr: awesome shirt - love the two different colored stripes and white collar (MTM I would guess?) - and the overall outfit hits so many good notes.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Looking good as usual. I love that scarf, it really completes the outfit and gives it a stylish elegance. Funny I too am wearing my black monks today, after not having them on in a few months.


Thanks. With a cool morning followed by a warmer afternoon, a silk scarf is a great piece of decoration (but only the lightest piece of insulation). As for monks, I've been on a streak of wearing them of late.



RogerP said:


> crusty - thanks for the advanced-class presentation on how to combine 4 patterns. Brilliant.


I hadn't even considered that I was doing a four-pattern mash-up - I was just looking for things that I thought looked good together. Thanks for the compliment, in any case.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr: awesome shirt - love the two different colored stripes and white collar (MTM I would guess?) - and the overall outfit hits so many good notes.


Thanks, and your astuteness in noting what shirts in my collection are MTM continues to astound - MTM from BB, several years ago.


----------



## MaxBuck

Brilliant work by upr_crust as always. 

Based upon our current weather in Ohio (which frequently presages two-days-hence weather in NYC), I'll be interested in seeing what you have in the way of monsoon gear.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Brilliant work by upr_crust as always. Based upon our current weather in Ohio (which frequently presages two-days-hence weather in NYC), I'll be interested in seeing what you have in the way of monsoon gear.


We're predicted to start having rain from late this evening, through Thursday, if I've been reading the prognostications correctly. My Burberry raincoat will be making an appearance for as long as it takes to muddle through the rain (and wind).


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Banana Republic


----------



## Anthony Charton

A fine outfit, Upr-crust. Stunning scarf.



Shaver said:


> Honestly momsdoc, you are such a noob. :devil:


I'd more readily picture you wearing such a tie than that button down shirt, Shaver...


----------



## Acct2000

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Nice shoes. Not sure about the brown square on brown jacket, and the tie knot is a bit much for me.


The tie knot is OK with that collar (although I would not want the knot any bigger) and the square is OK to me. There are squares that might work better, but that one is OK.


----------



## Acct2000

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826


I like this - - I'll probably be in the minority, but I would prefer darker brown (or to my unsophisticated eye) or black shoes. The rest of the outfit is pretty good.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, and your astuteness in noting what shirts in my collection are MTM continues to astound - MTM from BB, several years ago.


Sadly, I am all-too familiar with Brooks OTR selections.


----------



## partyof6

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: Banana Republic


I like the SC. I think the trousers could be shortened. They appear to be puddling and breaking too much. That could just be my personal preference, however.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, you hit the nail on the head. Upr was able to combine everything in a seemingly effortless way. Congrats, upr!


----------



## GWW

partyof6 said:


> I like the SC. I think the trousers could be shortened. They appear to be puddling and breaking too much. That could just be my personal preference, however.


I agree on the trousers. I also agree that it looks like you're wearing an odd jacket, why's that?


----------



## Anthony Charton

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'll probably be in the minority, but I would prefer darker brown (or to my unsophisticated eye) or black shoes. The rest of the outfit is pretty good.


I agree, and this probably isn't a minority view. Merlot or burgundy would work quite well, actually, but yeah- these are a little light.



GWW said:


> I agree on the trousers. I also agree that it looks like you're wearing an odd jacket, why's that?


Because lighting. On the second picture the jacket is of the same shade of grey as the trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> RogerP, you hit the nail on the head. Upr was able to combine everything in a seemingly effortless way. Congrats, upr!


Thank you, Bernoulli. I assure you that the laws of chance are an integral part of the process by which I figure out what to wear - taking into account local weather, the rotation of suits and shirts in my wardrobe, and personal caprice (as in "Gee, I've not worn xxx in a long time - I wonder if I can work that into the mix?"). Sometimes, it even works out.


----------



## crocto

GWW said:


> I agree on the trousers. I also agree that it looks like you're wearing an odd jacket, why's that?


The lighting sucks.



partyof6 said:


> I like the SC. I think the trousers could be shortened. They appear to be puddling and breaking too much. That could just be my personal preference, however.


Yeah, I think so too. It's funny because they were too short before. These pants also give me dumpy crotch.

*Anthony Charton*, the suit is actually blue! The lighting in my places ranges from awful to terrible.


----------



## bernoulli

New shoes...Quite like them...


----------



## Piqué

Are they purple or blue?


----------



## momsdoc

Now there's something you don't see everyday................................................shoe pics with the laces coming undone.


----------



## Gurdon

Upr,

I quite enjoy looking at your clothing choices. You are actually able to dress interestingly, and in nice clothing, without looking at all starchy. I noticed and appreciated the width of your lapel. 

Thank you.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> New shoes...Quite like them...


Bernoulli - those shoes are a wild color, but they suit your style - wear them in good health.



Gurdon said:


> Upr,
> 
> I quite enjoy looking at your clothing choices. You are actually able to dress interestingly, and in nice clothing, without looking at all starchy. I noticed and appreciated the width of your lapel.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdon


Thank you, Gurdon.

A day of overcast clouds and rain, though not the monsoon we're expecting for tomorrow into Thursday morning. A raincoat and rain hat will go over today's attire.


----------



## bernoulli

purple. Not a strong purple, but purple neverthless.


----------



## NateG

Crusty is always a tough act to follow, but I will give it a go anyway.

This jacket is giving me fits. I attempted something a little different today, but am not entirely sure it works. Thoughts?


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Yes, bold shoes indeed. I never wore a contrast colar shirt, and still think it is not my style. But you make it seem effortless. Beautiful cufflinks. Are those sterling or gold by any chance?


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


I'd approve that loan, no questions asked. :biggrin: (J/k; looks like a rig compatible with any financial transaction, however.)

NateG, I like what you've done, except the tie doesn't seem to tie in at all to the remainder of the ensemble. I'd have preferred to see something based on either blue or perhaps gold. Lovely fabric, though.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Dressed for a cold morning - outerwear will be superfluous by this afternoon, allegedly.


that is a very nice scarf.


----------



## Howard

Piqué said:


> Are they purple or blue?


They look purple, I may be wrong.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NateG said:


> Crusty is always a tough act to follow, but I will give it a go anyway.
> 
> This jacket is giving me fits. I attempted something a little different today, but am not entirely sure it works. Thoughts?


This ain't a train wreck, but it could use a thing or two. First of all, the shirt is a little too uptight for it. It's _so_ smooth, and the stiff point collar is a rather uptight choice. You'd be better off with a more textured cloth, with either a softer point collar, like something out of the '30s, the ease of a BD, or the raffishness of a spread.

Is the tie a solid or semi-solid that reflects light like that, or is it some kind of airbrushed design? If it's the first, then it would be nice with a suit, but is a bit rich for this jacket. I also think the trousers are a bit dark for the jacket.

Basically, you've put together a nice suit outfit, and swapped in a different jacket. That's not a conceptually terrible way to approach a navy blazer, but it doesn't work for this kind of jacket, which is inherently a bit more casual.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr,Yes, bold shoes indeed. I never wore a contrast colar shirt, and still think it is not my style. But you make it seem effortless. Beautiful cufflinks. Are those sterling or gold by any chance?


Our clothing choices reflect our personalities - bold shoes would look out of place on me, and contrast collars shirts would look out of place on you, but we can appreciate them on each other. As for the cufflinks, they're sterling, from Longmire, in London - a "bucket list" purchase made about four years ago. When I win the lottery, I'll go back to Longmire, and buy a pair (or more) in 18K gold, but it would take a financial windfall like that to fund a shopping spree at Longmire.


MaxBuck said:


> I'd approve that loan, no questions asked. :biggrin: (J/k; looks like a rig compatible with any financial transaction, however.


I work in a bank - it obviously rubs off.


Howard said:


> that is a very nice scarf.





Howard said:


> They look purple, I may be wrong.


Thank you, Howard, and yes, both scarf and shoes are purple - the scarf is from London, the shoes are from Paris.


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - those shoes are a bold choice, but you manage to pull it off well. Have they garnered any comments?

Crusty - two excellent recent examples of how to make polka dots work - something which had been discussed a few pages back.

Yesterday I felt like wearing a really bright tie - so I did.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Kaehlin - sorry for the late reply, but for my Friday outfit there wad indeed a faint stripe in the pants.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyFuller

My safe choice for Tuesday.
Subtle gray/navy Canali sportcoat
Tyrwhitt shirt
Brooks Bros tie
Navy Zanella pants
Merlot Park Aves
Hopefully the lighting is ok to see the colors properly. The coat, like many of mine needs the sleeves shortened, so I cheated a bit in this picture.



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Very nice coordination, momsdoc. I think a less-patterned jacket might compete less with the other elements, and would be a touch more coherent in terms of formality.

Here's me today: not shown are the chocolate brown moleskins and the tan bal wingtips.


----------



## momsdoc

The jacket is a plain black and grwy speck, the lighting is giving it a mltihued effect in the pic. The first pic while blurry is truer of the look. I don't know why the middle two keep posting inverted.


----------



## NateG

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Basically, you've put together a nice suit outfit, and swapped in a different jacket. That's not a conceptually terrible way to approach a navy blazer, but it doesn't work for this kind of jacket, which is inherently a bit more casual.


You've put your finger on the exact problem I've been having with this jacket: I've been focusing on pattern and color, but have failed to consider the relative formality of the individual elements. No wonder it always looks "off" somehow.

I already have a few ideas for next time. Thanks!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

momsdoc said:


> The jacket is a plain black and grwy speck, the lighting is giving it a mltihued effect in the pic. The first pic while blurry is truer of the look. I don't know why the middle two keep posting inverted.


I see. With that in mind, and assuming the rest is just about true-to-color, I like it even better. I'm sure you'll get the photo posting sorted out soon enough -- given the elapsed time since your first posts, I'm willing to be you're a quick learner.

NateG, I'm glad to have helped. I actually think coherent formality is _more_ important that pattern co-ordination. In what I posted today, I could have picked between four or five madder ties, and _far _too many pocket squares -- and most of them would have been at least 75% as good to my eye.


----------



## GWW

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's me today: not shown are the chocolate brown moleskins and the tan bal wingtips.


That sweater and tie combination's spanking, sadly it'll be too warm for outfits like this soon (at least here in Switzerland)


----------



## Piqué

Momsdoc, the top half of that look is perfection to me. I'm a little less sure of the pants and shoes with it, but it's frankly a bit tough to tell in the lighting.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I knew there was something special about that pair of cufflinks...Why pretty things have to be that expensive? In any case, it makes me want to rob a bank.

RogerP, really like your tie+shirt combination. I don't think it is a loud tie, but who am I to judge that? As for the shoes, yesterday I taught at a hospital where people are used to me, and there is another guy who is into different shoes as well, so no major comments. Today I taught J&J executives in a more sober attire, but tomorrow it is purple shoes time. That should be more fun... Good thing about being an academic is that eccentricity is not a major issue.


----------



## kaehlin

Lots of great stuff on here today.

Crusty - as Roger said, your recent examples of polka dot ties are helping our polka-dot exchange, gel with me. And I look forward to your outfits daily, now. Well done, and thanks.

Youthful Repp - wow. Makes me warm to look at it, but it really comes together smashingly.

Momsdoc - not my style, but I like it on you!

Anthony - I can't really see the color in that jacket. Perhaps it is a bit long, but it's really hard for me to judge proportion in headless pictures. Perhaps it's perfect. 

Roger - that tie is bright, but as I look at it, my attention is drawn in from the initial "wow, red" to the blue paisleys - and then to the shirt, and PS, and suit. So it's very dynamic for me, for want of a better word, kind of asks for the whole outfit to be looked at. I'd say that's a good thing, and does not detract at all.


----------



## momsdoc

YRR,
Very nice picking up the subtle blue stripe in the jacket. I love that tie. The PS just isn't doing it for me, but I find polka dots tricky.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Kaehlin, here is a closeup of the fabric. Very plain from far away but has some character if looking at individual threads. It could very well be 1/8-1/4" too long ending at my knuckles, but is too minor for me to worry about considering (to my eye) the sleeve length being more apparent to a normal person.





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

Today I'm pairing a tie I received as a present, but would not wear.


----------



## upr_crust

The monsoon has finally come to NYC. Rubber overshoes (not shown) will be donned prior to departure for the office.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

GWW said:


> That sweater and tie combination's spanking, sadly it'll be too warm for outfits like this soon (at least here in Switzerland)


Thanks -- it ought to be too warm for it today, but alas, I'll be in a shetland sweater and a technical raincoat today.



kaehlin said:


> Youthful Repp - wow. Makes me warm to look at it, but it really comes together smashingly.


Thanks you.



momsdoc said:


> YRR,
> Very nice picking up the subtle blue stripe in the jacket. I love that tie. The PS just isn't doing it for me, but I find polka dots tricky.


Thanks. I was pleased when I came across this jacket, because I wear so much blue. The PS was sort of key for me -- polka dots don't really "go" with this kind of a rig, but I sort of wanted to go for a '30s vibe, which is why I wore slightly too-ornate patterns and balmoral shoes with an odd jacket_. _The v-neck sweater under a plaid jacket reminded me a bit of Bertie Wooster.

I don't see a thing wrong with that brown-and-orange tie (is it some kind of wool?), and I think that's a very nicely put-together outfit.


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you. It's a raw silk. I just always found it garish, but now that I've figured out how to use it, it is growing on me. Really turning a sow's ear into a silk purse.


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## zzdocxx

Mr. Bernouli, is that suit one of those made for you in Shanghai by WW Chan ? Details?


----------



## GWW

I just got a new shirt for summer. Pure linen with a band collar, I migh have to send it to Take Five to get it ironed, the wrinkles are everywhere :devil:


----------



## Shaver

GWW said:


> I just got a new shirt for summer. Pure linen with a band collar, I migh have to send it to Take Five to get it ironed, the wrinkles are everywhere :devil:


----------



## Claybuster

upr_crust said:


> The monsoon has finally come to NYC. Rubber overshoes (not shown) will be donned prior to departure for the office.


Love those cufflinks.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Not very excited about today's ensemble, but I think most is related to my square. In hindsight a simple white tv fold would look better, but I've been doing that alot lately and tried for a change.

Gray sharkskin suit
Brooks Brothers Shirt
Ernst San Francisco Tie
AE Walnut McAllisters and belt




Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Your pocket square may work just fine, but I wish I could see it in more detail!

Just realized that I got this faux-grenadine tie almost a decade ago now for my high school graduation, around the same time I started paying more attention to my clothing. It's 3.75" wide, showing just how much clothing in general has trimmed down.

Burberry's blazer
Ledbury shirt and belt
Kenneth Cole tie
Kent Want pocket square
L.L.Bean flannels
Gap socks
Dexter long wings
Bonus feline sprezzatura


----------



## AnthonyFuller

And detail you shall have! I quite like the PS but just didn't think it worked with the tie.



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman

Here you go Gents I have not yet caught spring fever due to the bad weather in N. IL/S. WI:


----------



## upr_crust

FYI, Claybuster, thanks for the compliment on yesterday's cufflinks - they're from the Metropolitan Museum.

The monsoon has only just finished passing through NYC. It is still foggy, but with promise of warm temperatures and sunshine by the afternoon. I have unleashed my inner Easter Egg with today's color scheme.


----------



## momsdoc

upr_crust said:


> FYI, Claybuster, thanks for the compliment on yesterday's cufflinks - they're from the Metropolitan Museum.
> 
> The monsoon has only just finished passing through NYC. It is still foggy, but with promise of warm temperatures and sunshine by the afternoon. I have unleashed my inner Easter Egg with today's color scheme.


OMG Crusty. I don't know where to begin. That suit is extraordinary, the tie and PS absolute perfection. Even the suspenders! How do you find such perfectly coordinated items? Try as I might even when my outfit comes together, it never compares to anything you do. I have come to the conclusion, that your impeccable look is more than the sum of your clothing. It's so much your bearing, and dare I say photogenicity? We all have to stop using our damn cellphones as cameras. I suspect that even with the proper equipment, your partner's eye enhances the regal look you bring to your clothing. I think I'm starting to get a man crush.:biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> OMG Crusty. I don't know where to begin. That suit is extraordinary, the tie and PS absolute perfection. Even the suspenders! How do you find such perfectly coordinated items? Try as I might even when my outfit comes together, it never compares to anything you do. I have come to the conclusion, that your impeccable look is more than the sum of your clothing. It's so much your bearing, and dare I say photogenicity? We all have to stop using our damn cellphones as cameras. I suspect that even with the proper equipment, your partner's eye enhances the regal look you bring to your clothing. I think I'm starting to get a man crush.:biggrin:


Momsdoc, with such compliments, you're going to make me blush .

As for the selection of items worn today, they were sourced from all sorts of different places. The suit is from New & Lingwood in London, a chance purchase; the shirt is from Brooks Bros., several summers ago, bought on sale; the tie is from Lewin, in London, also from several years ago; the pocket square is Alain Figaret, bought at Century 21 in lower Manhattan for the princely sum of $12.97, IIRC; the braces are from Paul Stuart.

As for my bearing and photogenic qualities, I give all the credit to my partner's camera, a Canon G1X, which has a most sensitive and large sensor, obviating the need for flash. Were flash being used, I am sure that my face would far more closely resemble that of a Shar-pei, time and gravity being what they are.


----------



## kaehlin

upr_crust said:


> FYI, Claybuster, thanks for the compliment on yesterday's cufflinks - they're from the Metropolitan Museum.
> 
> The monsoon has only just finished passing through NYC. It is still foggy, but with promise of warm temperatures and sunshine by the afternoon. I have unleashed my inner Easter Egg with today's color scheme.


My gosh you have amazing taste! Perfect.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr: just outstanding. The color coordination, the textures and the touch of flair in the socks and pocket square really power this outfit. Oh, I really like the shoe choice as well. Also this, "I have unleashed my inner Easter Egg with today's color scheme" is a great turn of phrase and it perfectly captures the feel of the outfit. Methinks you have a touch of the writer in you.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The monsoon has finally come to NYC. Rubber overshoes (not shown) will be donned prior to departure for the office.


very nice tie.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, you are the master. I think today's rig is as perfect as I could imagine.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - that's very smart. I so want a tie just like that.

crusty - consistent excellence.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Jovan

AnthonyFuller said:


> And detail you shall have! I quite like the PS but just didn't think it worked with the tie.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Actually, the red and pink accents work just fine with the burgundy. The yellow is perhaps a little too far afield, but if that part were cream instead I'd call it a winner. Pocket squares don't have to pick up EVERYTHING in an outfit, as RogerP, upr_crust, and others consistently show. Something I unfortunately haven't put into practice myself...



RogerP said:


> Jovan - that's very smart. I so want a tie just like that.
> 
> crusty - consistent excellence.


Thanks, but you can easily get a _better_ tie just by visiting Sam Hober and getting genuine garza fina.  That said, I'm surprised at how well this tie has held up in both construction and style, especially considering the brand. I was basically just seeking "tasteful dark red" at that age.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Jovan - thanks for the kind words.

Today is scheduled to be very warm in the mid 80s, so my outfit may be a bit thicker than it should all things considered. Working in a climate controlled office does have advantages, however. 

Canali sportcoat
Tyrwhitt shirt
Zanella pants
Zegna tie
Same PS as yesterday with the closeup
AE Cronmok boots (brown with a hint of polish to darken them slightly more)






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - I am indeed long overdue for a Hober purchase.

First outing for the new spectators today:


----------



## GWW

I have to second that motion that your latest contribution is absolutely terrific, Crusty, I exspecially like the shirt (and the suit of course).

Crocto
Those trousers are either worn too low, have the legs too long or a combination of the two, in any case I don't like how they look like that.


----------



## SpitShine

RogerP, wow.


----------



## Piqué

Man, those black/grey spectators are just...just...wow. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P, Holy Cow (wow was already taken). And awesome (really, really awesome) pairing with the herringbone grey socks and grey pinstripe suit.


----------



## upr_crust

kaehlin said:


> My gosh you have amazing taste! Perfect.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr: just outstanding. The color coordination, the textures and the touch of flair in the socks and pocket square really power this outfit. Oh, I really like the shoe choice as well. Also this, "I have unleashed my inner Easter Egg with today's color scheme" is a great turn of phrase and it perfectly captures the feel of the outfit. Methinks you have a touch of the writer in you.





Howard said:


> very nice tie.





MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, you are the master. I think today's rig is as perfect as I could imagine.





RogerP said:


> crusty - consistent excellence.


Thank you, gentlemen. Interestingly enough, today's attire garnered less than average approbation over that That Other Website, so the praise that it received here was unexpected, but most welcome. (BTW, GWW - not to snub you, but I multi-quoted before adding your posting to the list - so sorry  ).


----------



## Piqué

crocto said:


> Suit: Ted Baker
> Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Boots: Johnston & Murphy


This is very nice, so understand that I'm picking nits here. I'm wondering if the cuffs, perhaps, have a second button on them? They seem awfully large relative to your wrists. The pants are also doing something strange at the bottom, but I assume that's the way you're standing. If not, you might consider rehemming them a bit shorter.


----------



## Piqué

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Interestingly enough, today's attire garnered less than average approbation over that That Other Website, so the praise that it received here was unexpected, but most welcome. (BTW, GWW - not to snub you, but I multi-quoted before adding your posting to the list - so sorry  ).


I must fall in line with those cretins, as I thought the yellow and olive were competing too much. Having said that, I owe you a compliment for yesterday's ensemble (with the orange and the rain gear). I thought that was absolutely sublime!


----------



## upr_crust

Something less vividly colored (than yesterday's attire) with which to end the week . . .


----------



## kaehlin

RogerP said:


> Jovan - I am indeed long overdue for a Hober purchase.
> 
> First outing for the new spectators today:


Roger - like the shoes a lot, love the shoes/socks/pants together. Well-photographed, too!


----------



## RogerP

SpitShine said:


> RogerP, wow.





Piqué said:


> Man, those black/grey spectators are just...just...wow. :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> Roger P, Holy Cow (wow was already taken). And awesome (really, really awesome) pairing with the herringbone grey socks and grey pinstripe suit.





kaehlin said:


> Roger - like the shoes a lot, love the shoes/socks/pants together. Well-photographed, too!


Thank you all for you kind comments.


----------



## momsdoc

Crusty,
As you might have gleaned from my posts, that is my favorite Spring color combination. I'm glad to see you pairing those playful colors with the traditional look of a glen plaid. The blue stripe in the jacket is just the subtle thing I look for when pairing a shirt or tie. I happen to have a grey glen plaid SC which I too love to whimsically pair with pastels.

I have to say, although they are invisible thru-out the day, your coordination of braces and ties is one of the features I have come to identify as the raison être of the sharpness in your look. Everything always looks first rate, but that extra little step puts things off the charts.


----------



## Piqué

Crusty,

Bravo! I especially love your cufflinks today. Really, the whole ensemble is beautiful and "Springy" while being subtle.


----------



## kaehlin

Crusty, looking great as usual! Besides echoing what others have said, it seems to me that the simple white PS and white collar provide a nice crispness to the overall, and prevent the blue from being overwhelming.

I'll put a picture up today, too. I'm attending a laid-back professional event - there will be plenty of folks in jeans and polos - but I'm introducing the speaker / helping to host, so I am trying to strike a balance between being approachable/casual (no tie / khaki colored dress pants) but yet professional (navy blazer). And apologies for the picture, I pressed my 11-year old son into duty and he did a great job, considering, but I probably would have framed it a bit differently.



Feedback always welcome!


----------



## sskim3

weather is great in NYC. suit is charcoal not black.


----------



## Piqué

Kaehlin, I wish I could see some shirt cuff, but otherwise it looks nice. I would have added a pocket square, but then again, I have a thing for pocket squares. :biggrin:


sskim - love the tie!


----------



## kaehlin

Piqué said:


> Kaehlin, I wish I could see some shirt cuff, but otherwise it looks nice. I would have added a pocket square, but then again, I have a thing for pocket squares. :biggrin:


Agree - I wonder if I should have these sleeves shorted a touch? I know my shirt sleeves are perhaps 1/2 inch too short, so that contributes, as well. Usually I shy away from PS, as absolutley no one in my workplace wears them. However, today was probably a day I could have experimented with one and been safe. Missed opportunity, I guess.


----------



## Jovan

kaehlin: Your jacket sleeves appear too long in any case. Definitely get them shortened to the break of the wrist, then work on getting shirt sleeves that extend about 1/4-1/2" past.


----------



## SpitShine

Love the plaid crusty, and the tie compliments the braces exceptionally.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan said:


> kaehlin: Your jacket sleeves appear too long in any case. Definitely get them shortened to the break of the wrist, then work on getting shirt sleeves that extend about 1/4-1/2" past.


My thought as well. Otherwise a very nice outfit.


----------



## Tom_Bombadill

Jacket: Gant
Shoes: Loake 1880
Shirt: Eton
Pants: Gant Rugger


----------



## AnthonyFuller

A very casual day as I took off work to take my 4 year old son on a field trip to the Portland Children's Museum. In hindsight, the contrast collar may have been a bit much. The jacket is also a bit loose as I noticed the button thread is coming undone and I'll need to get it fixed. The cufflinks don't match anything (maybe my trousers or boots) but I wasn't intending for them to, I just happen to like them.

Hickey Freeman sportcoat
Incotex pants
AE brown Cronmok boots
Generic shirt/square/cuffs





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Crusty,As you might have gleaned from my posts, that is my favorite Spring color combination. I'm glad to see you pairing those playful colors with the traditional look of a glen plaid. The blue stripe in the jacket is just the subtle thing I look for when pairing a shirt or tie. I happen to have a grey glen plaid SC which I too love to whimsically pair with pastels.I have to say, although they are invisible thru-out the day, your coordination of braces and ties is one of the features I have come to identify as the raison être of the sharpness in your look. Everything always looks first rate, but that extra little step puts things off the charts.


I walk around my office without my jacket on, so the braces are definitely seen by my work populace, and occasionally, even appreciated.


Piqué said:


> Crusty,Bravo! I especially love your cufflinks today. Really, the whole ensemble is beautiful and "Springy" while being subtle.


Thank you.


kaehlin said:


> Crusty, looking great as usual! Besides echoing what others have said, it seems to me that the simple white PS and white collar provide a nice crispness to the overall, and prevent the blue from being overwhelming.


Thank you, and let me add my two cents of advice - the sleeves of today's jacket should be shortened a half inch or so.


SpitShine said:


> Love the plaid crusty, and the tie compliments the braces exceptionally.


Thank you, young man. RogerP, do not think me unappreciative of your postings, but I cannot see your photos during the day, due to web blocking software used by my employer. I did want to add my praises on your new grey/black spectators - not a combo I would have expected to like, but those are killer shoes (the fact that they're yours is entirely expected, however  ).


----------



## momsdoc

Anthony,
The jacket is very nice, but as you noted, too loose around the waist. When you get the button fixed see about taking it in at the waist. It seems too loose to be just the button, but you'd know better than I can from looking at a pic.

The saddle/spectators go nicely with the pants, which are a good combo with the jacket. They look suspiciously like the J&M I have.

Nice interesting cufflinks. Are they made of a lacquered wood?

The shirt choice doesn't do anything for me, and throws the whole outfit out of kilter. It's very baggy, and I don't see what the blue is coordinating with, as the beige jacket has a distinctly purple check. A carefully chosen tie might bring them together, but sans tie, the shirt appears incongruous, especially with the contrast collar.


----------



## SpitShine

A more restrained look for today, recycling the jacket from last week. I'm not sure if you can see it in the pictures, but I'm finding the sleeves to be baggier than I'm used to. Does anyone here have any experience on having jacket sleeves tapered? Is it a difficult/costly procedure for your average tailor? Anyway, thoughts appreciated chaps, forgive the influence of the wind, particularly on my trousers.

Jacket and Shirt -TM Lewin
Tie - Wool herringbone from The Tie Bar
Trousers - TM Lewin
Shoes - Poste Chelsea Boots
Braces (not seen) - The Tie Bar


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Jovan - I am indeed long overdue for a Hober purchase.
> 
> First outing for the new spectators today:


those are some really shiny shoes.


----------



## momsdoc

The blue of the Como jacket is a nice change from navy, and brings a Springlike freshness to the outfit. I like the way it goes with those grey pants. Now that I see it in action, I'll take mine out of the box and have the tailor get to work on it.

With everything being a solid, I think a pattern on the tie would liven things up a bit, but I like that texture with the SC.


----------



## bernoulli

upr, lovely as Always. RogerP, these shoes....oh man!!! do they need any breaking in? perfect....


----------



## AnthonyFuller

MomsDoc - thanks for the comments. The cufflinks are in fact laquered wood with a stainless steel insert. My lighting must have been off, but the shirt and jacket pattern are nearly the same shade of purple. But you are definitely correct that it is too baggy as it is a regular or full cut versus the slim fit I prefer.



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

Tom_Bombadill said:


> Jacket: Gant
> Shoes: Loake 1880
> Shirt: Eton
> Pants: Zara


I really like the idea and the striped blazer, but some details like the lapel width, trouser rise and jacket length are a bit too modern for my taste.


----------



## kaehlin

Jovan, Roger, Upr, thank you for the feedback on sleeve length. I am really enjoying the honest, yet collegial, environment on this forum. I'm finding that just taking a picture and posting it makes me aware of issue I would not otherwise see in a mirror. In any event, the blazer is new-ish and I am confident they will make the alterations at no charge.


----------



## momsdoc

kaehlin said:


> Jovan, Roger, Upr, thank you for the feedback on sleeve length. I am really enjoying the honest, yet collegial, environment on this forum. I'm finding that just taking a picture and posting it makes me aware of issue I would not otherwise see in a mirror. In any event, the blazer is new-ish and I am confident they will make the alterations at no charge.


Glad you're enjoying the forum and the atmosphere. Don't worry, we can get snarky when in the mood. Just show Shaver your black bluchers, Roger a grey cemented whole-cut, or me your short sleeve dress shirt.:icon_jokercolor: I think it has something to do with the phases of the moon.


----------



## NateG

kaehlin said:


> I'm finding that just taking a picture and posting it makes me aware of issue I would not otherwise see in a mirror.


I've noticed the same. You wouldn't think that a camera could reveal more than a mirror, yet somehow it does.


----------



## crocto

Piqué said:


> This is very nice, so understand that I'm picking nits here. I'm wondering if the cuffs, perhaps, have a second button on them? They seem awfully large relative to your wrists. The pants are also doing something strange at the bottom, but I assume that's the way you're standing. If not, you might consider rehemming them a bit shorter.


The pants got stuck in the back of my boots! I had to dig them out of there. Though I think they do need to be hemmed a bit shorter.

I also have small girly wrists. Not big manly ones as I'm only 5' 3". Feel free to pick nits. It's the only way I'll learn.


----------



## Claybuster

RogerP said:


> Jovan - I am indeed long overdue for a Hober purchase.
> 
> First outing for the new spectators today:


Love those shoes, Roger.


----------



## Piqué

kaehlin said:


> Agree - I wonder if I should have these sleeves shorted a touch? I know my shirt sleeves are perhaps 1/2 inch too short, so that contributes, as well. Usually I shy away from PS, as absolutley no one in my workplace wears them. However, today was probably a day I could have experimented with one and been safe. Missed opportunity, I guess.


As others have said, the sleeves definitely appear to be 1/2" or so too long regardless of your shirt sleeve length (which would have to come down halfway down your hand to be seen at all).

Take the following with a grain of salt since I'm an admitted pocket square lover. I also do not work in a business/banking environment. Having said that, I find that sometimes with an actual suit and tie, the pocket square can take it to a place of stuffiness that may not be appropriate for your regular daytime surroundings. Because of that, some of my favorite times to wear pocket squares are with sport coat/ocbd/no tie combinations. I can have a subtle tv fold accent or I can have a puff of color. Something about the absent tie immediately dresses the look down for me, so it still seems quite relaxed even with the addition of a pocket square (I quite enjoy wearing cufflinks in this same manner). Also, I only wear cotton, wool, linen, or cashmere squares, which I think also takes it to a more relaxed place. Silk squares, while beautiful on others, are simply not for me. YMMV, of course, but you have to find what works for your style.



crocto said:


> The pants got stuck in the back of my boots! I had to dig them out of there. Though I think they do need to be hemmed a bit shorter.
> 
> I also have small girly wrists. Not big manly ones as I'm only 5' 3". Feel free to pick nits. It's the only way I'll learn.


You may consider getting the buttons on your shirt cuffs moved. They just look huge on you. I share this issue with you as, although I'm 6'1, I have small bones and have to move the buttons on all of my single-button cuffs. It's a pain to do, but ultimately I think it looks so much better. Otherwise I look like I put on my father's suit or something.


----------



## SpitShine

Any thoughts on my sleeve taper query?


----------



## kaehlin

Take the following with a grain of salt since I'm an admitted pocket square lover. I also do not work in a business/banking environment. Having said that said:


> Thank you, Pique! I think I will take a good look a packet squares and try to dress up a sportcoat. It's probably not a bad idea to have a few and to develop a bit of a style with them, so I can wear them with a suit at a non-office event when that opportunity presents itself.
> 
> Spitshine, I have no experience with sleeve tapering. I did not notice anything amiss with your sleeves, although once I read your description, I do see quite a bit of fabric around your bent arm in the photo. I think the outfit was very nice, though. Perhaps one of the others will have more experience / insight.


----------



## Fatman

Roger, those shoes look great. 
I don't know if it is your pigment, but in pictures where you have shades of burgundy, red, etc, it looks terrific. Even the dark blues work well for you. Your shoes and suits are great for instructional purposes, but I glean quite a bit from your casual dress, too.


----------



## momsdoc

I love sunny Spring days.


----------



## MaxBuck

SpitShine said:


> Any thoughts on my sleeve taper query?


Sorry that I have no insight into this problem. Good luck finding someone knowledgeable.


----------



## brendon

SpitShine said:


> A more restrained look for today, recycling the jacket from last week. I'm not sure if you can see it in the pictures, but I'm finding the sleeves to be baggier than I'm used to. Does anyone here have any experience on having jacket sleeves tapered? Is it a difficult/costly procedure for your average tailor? Anyway, thoughts appreciated chaps, forgive the influence of the wind, particularly on my trousers.
> 
> Jacket and Shirt -TM Lewin
> Tie - Wool herringbone from The Tie Bar
> Trousers - TM Lewin
> Shoes - Poste Chelsea Boots
> Braces (not seen) - The Tie Bar


excellent look all goes well woukd love to see pics of the braces next time .


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> those are some really shiny shoes.





bernoulli said:


> upr, lovely as Always. RogerP, these shoes....oh man!!! do they need any breaking in? perfect....





Claybuster said:


> Love those shoes, Roger.





Fatman said:


> Roger, those shoes look great.
> I don't know if it is your pigment, but in pictures where you have shades of burgundy, red, etc, it looks terrific. Even the dark blues work well for you. Your shoes and suits are great for instructional purposes, but I glean quite a bit from your casual dress, too.


Thank you all - I am so pleased with how these turned out. Bernoulli - they fit perfectly. The first outing was only a half-day for me. The sole was a bit stiff (as expected) but otherwise they were just fine.


----------



## Roycru

Demonstrating (once again) that a bow tie even looks good when worn in bizarre places, such as the Patron Tequila private railroad car.

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie.....


----------



## Howard

momsdoc said:


> I love sunny Spring days.


I'm loving those yellow pants.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Was a bit cool today than got hot.


----------



## Piqué

SpitShine said:


> Any thoughts on my sleeve taper query?


I wish I could give you information about the process, but I cannot as I've never had it done. As far as whether the sleeves _need_ it done, I can't really say from those pictures. Next time you wear that jacket, take pictures from the front, side, and back, since the extra material in the sleeves seems to be on the back end. Nice look, by the way.


----------



## GWW

Sunday's church attire:


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> Sunday's church attire:


What's that light blue article of clothing are you wearing?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me, today, in clothes I wore to a scholarship dinner (as a "+1"). Feedback is welcome -- I think I want to try widening the wrap on this suit and moving up the buttons, but I'm not sure. Thoughts?


----------



## Jovan

SpitShine said:


> Any thoughts on my sleeve taper query?


I think the sleeves look fine as is. You can only notice there is "extra" fabric with your arm bent, and even then it isn't horrible. My guess is that you're a pretty slender chap, but it all looks in balance to me.


----------



## Piqué

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's me, today, in clothes I wore to a scholarship dinner (as a "+1"). Feedback is welcome -- I think I want to try widening the wrap on this suit and moving up the buttons, but I'm not sure. Thoughts?


I can't help your query, but I just wanted to say that I usually greatly dislike double breasted suits, especially on younger guys, but this one looks like it was made for you. Really nice look.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Piqué said:


> I can't help your query, but I just wanted to say that I usually greatly dislike double breasted suits, especially on younger guys, but this one looks like it was made for you. Really nice look.


Thanks. Funnily enough, my concern today is that this suit is a bit too square and old-fashioned: it's certainly rather loose, and has stiff, extended shoulders. Given that I knew my peers would be in tight, shiny SB suits, I decided to give this one a shot.

It was made for somebody else who was about my height and only a little heavier, which is nearly as nice.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's me, today, in clothes I wore to a scholarship dinner (as a "+1"). Feedback is welcome -- I think I want to try widening the wrap on this suit and moving up the buttons, but I'm not sure. Thoughts?


The cut works well for your body type. 99% of the time, I'm staunchly opposed to any kind of shoulder extension or stiff construction, but you're tall and trim enough that you look very masculine and athletic in that suit. It's a bad silhouette for many people, as they end up looking either comically exaggerated or they just look bulky. But that suit pretty much makes you look like an Adonis.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> What's that light blue article of clothing are you wearing?


The shirt's light blue even though it appears white in the pictures.


----------



## Piqué

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Funnily enough, my concern today is that this suit is a bit too square and old-fashioned: it's certainly rather loose, and has stiff, extended shoulders. Given that I knew my peers would be in tight, shiny SB suits, I decided to give this one a shot.
> 
> It was made for somebody else who was about my height and only a little heavier, which is nearly as nice.


I don't find it bulky at all (which is my usual problem with double breasted suits). I think it gives you structure and trims you out at the same time. Maybe if I saw a larger/more close up picture I would think differently, but from what I can tell, I wouldn't change a thing about it.



GWW said:


> The shirt's light blue even though it appears white in the pictures.


I think he meant the sash thing draped around your neck.


----------



## kaehlin

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's me, today, in clothes I wore to a scholarship dinner (as a "+1"). Feedback is welcome -- I think I want to try widening the wrap on this suit and moving up the buttons, but I'm not sure. Thoughts?


I think this suit looks great on you. I wouldn't change buttons or wrap, if it were me. Nice look, powerful but not forced.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the start of a busy week.


----------



## MaxBuck

YR, that slubbed-silk tie looks great. We don't see that fabric nearly enough these days.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## GWW

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Funnily enough, my concern today is that this suit is a bit too square and old-fashioned: it's certainly rather loose, and has stiff, extended shoulders. Given that I knew my peers would be in tight, shiny SB suits, I decided to give this one a shot.
> 
> It was made for somebody else who was about my height and only a little heavier, which is nearly as nice.


Actually, I think that suit looks to square and old-fashioned for you. 
I really like the suit, shirt, tie etc. , but if you wear them with that hairstyle and the glasses it just looks dorky to me.



Piqué said:


> I think he meant the sash thing draped around your neck.


I just figured that as well.
It's a silk scarf, I tried to tuck it into the waistcoat to give it a kind of under waistcoat flair, did it work?


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, Is it my impression or is the buttoning stance of this suit higher than your average suits? In any case, lovely shirt and tie. I really like the shoes as well (even though black). Details?

YRR, I like your DB fine. Don't see any major issue. You can nitpick it to hell, but it Works...


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> It's a silk scarf, I tried to tuck it into the waistcoat to give it a kind of under waistcoat flair, did it work?


Trip, please come back. Only he would know what to say here. Sorry, I can't help.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, Is it my impression or is the buttoning stance of this suit higher than your average suits? In any case, lovely shirt and tie. I really like the shoes as well (even though black). Details?YRR, I like your DB fine. Don't see any major issue. You can nitpick it to hell, but it Works...


Yes, the buttoning stance on today's suit is a bit higher than normal, because the suit is a short rather than a regular, as suits from New & Lingwood run rather long on me. I had at first thought that this suit was the one I bought there in your presence, but it was my grey nailhead that I bought (with your approval) instead. Other than the button stance, 42S at N & L works almost perfectly for me - sleeves are virtually the right length, as is the jacket. Today's shirt and tie are from Lewin and Tyrwhitt, respectively - the shirt is several years old, and was ordered online on sale, the tie is a bit newer, and was bought on one of my many trips to London.Today's shoes are dark brown, not black, and are Harris, an Italian brand sold at Barney's (in this case, the Copley Place shop in Boston). They were the last pair in the store, and were on clearance - luckily, they were exactly my size.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> The cut works well for your body type. 99% of the time, I'm staunchly opposed to any kind of shoulder extension or stiff construction, but you're tall and trim enough that you look very masculine and athletic in that suit. It's a bad silhouette for many people, as they end up looking either comically exaggerated or they just look bulky. But that suit pretty much makes you look like an Adonis.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm very flattered. Somebody smarter than I once divided most tailored clothing into two kinds of silhouettes: lengthening and broadening. This is a silhouette that's _incredibly_ broadening, but because I'm fairly tall and skinny, it works alright for me. I think this one takes it a little too far. Most of my jackets have a little drape and a tiny bit of shoulder extension, but this one has so much that it doesn't quite look right from some angles.

I might get it taken in a bit so there's a little less drape, without significantly altering the silhouette, but I don't have a good enough relationship with a tailor to know I'd get what I want.



Piqué said:


> I don't find it bulky at all (which is my usual problem with double breasted suits). I think it gives you structure and trims you out at the same time. Maybe if I saw a larger/more close up picture I would think differently, but from what I can tell, I wouldn't change a thing about it.


Thank you. I'm actually very fond of DB suits. If I could have my "dream wardrobe," I think I'd like one really formal navy worsted SB suit, and a few checked SB suits, but quite a few solid/striped DB suits in textured cloth.



kaehlin said:


> I think this suit looks great on you. I wouldn't change buttons or wrap, if it were me. Nice look, powerful but not forced.


Thanks very much. I thought it was kind of funny to leave in the "Funeral Parking Only" sign in the photo because of that.



MaxBuck said:


> YR, that slubbed-silk tie looks great. We don't see that fabric nearly enough these days.


Thank you. I haven't seen a contemporary tie like it either -- this one is from Egon Von Furstenburg, and still had a Syms tag (without a bar code!) next to the Goodwill tag. I like this one, because it's got some slubs, but it's almost satin-y, too. Rawer silk is still around: TOF had a fad for shantung/tussah ties with tweed (a sin which I'm committing a minor version of here), often from Drake's or Conrad Wu.



GWW said:


> Actually, I think that suit looks to square and old-fashioned for you.
> I really like the suit, shirt, tie etc. , but if you wear them with that hairstyle and the glasses it just looks dorky to me.


Ehh, this is the coolest hairstyle I've ever had -- and also the most conventional.

The silk scarf thing: it might work better with a more matte scarf.


bernoulli said:


> YRR, I like your DB fine. Don't see any major issue. You can nitpick it to hell, but it Works...


Thanks. I tend to nitpick, which is why I put it up on here: I'm really pleased with the reception it's gotten.


----------



## Jovan

Piqué said:


> I can't help your query, but I just wanted to say that I usually greatly dislike double breasted suits, especially on younger guys, but this one looks like it was made for you. Really nice look.


Why is this?



GWW said:


> Actually, I think that suit looks to square and old-fashioned for you.
> I really like the suit, shirt, tie etc. , but if you wear them with that hairstyle and the glasses it just looks dorky to me.
> 
> I just figured that as well.
> It's a silk scarf, I tried to tuck it into the waistcoat to give it a kind of under waistcoat flair, did it work?


I dunno, I'm going to say that the scarf tucked in that way is dorkier than YRR will ever look.


----------



## Anthony Charton

YRR- No, this is awesome. Most of my DBs fit more like an hourglass, but the trapezoid shape yours adopts is very, very flattering for your build. (I assume you're slightly bigger and broader than I- 38 or 40?) Ivory Tower did a cool article on this particular drape:


----------



## GWW

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ehh, this is the coolest hairstyle I've ever had -- and also the most conventional.


That's possible, but in combination with the glasses it's just not severe enough for that suit I think.



Jovan said:


> I dunno, I'm going to say that the scarf tucked in that way is dorkier than YRR will ever look.


I won't try to talk me out of this, it's very much possible that it looks really weird and I just didn't realize it.


----------



## Flanderian

GWW said:


> It's a silk scarf, I tried to tuck it into the waistcoat to give it a kind of under waistcoat flair, did it work?


I find it confusing. There is an article of clothing sometimes worn with formal wear that is worn beneath a vest/waistcoat that has a similar effect, and that I've heard referred to as a *slip*. I believe it is white, or cream. But since you're not dressed in formal wear, I find it a bit of a mixed metaphor.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Flanderian said:


> I find it confusing. There is an article of clothing sometimes worn with formal wear that is worn beneath a vest/waistcoat that has a similar effect, and that I've heard referred to as a *slip*. I believe it is white, or cream. But since you're not dressed in formal wear, I find it a bit of a mixed metaphor.


Still- even under an odd waistcoat under a suit a slip may prove, however dandified, quite _natty_. Here, though, it's just an article of clothing substituted for another, which hardly ever works, if ever. Also, the scarf is too shiny to be paired with anything remotely similar to a business-like suit or church attire.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

YRR: That suit looks great on you! I like the cut, it's very masculine 

What I wore yesterday to church, a dark brown JC Penney suit.


----------



## Piqué

Jovan said:


> Why is this?


To my eye, double breasted jackets make almost everyone appear broader and shorter than they actually are, which I find undesirable. YRR seems to suggest that he has some height and thickness to spare, so maybe that's why it's so successful on him.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Really great look, Ham. It's also the best fit of yours I've seen in terms of integrating your fantastic fedora!


----------



## Acct2000

GWW said:


> I just figured that as well.
> It's a silk scarf, I tried to tuck it into the waistcoat to give it a kind of under waistcoat flair, did it work?


I don't think that the silk scarf looks good in the picture. I would not do that with a silk scarf with any outfit. It's not part of the way men wear suits.

In America, I've never seen even the "slip" worn with a suit. I would avoid that for most business situations.

Where would you wear it without it looking like a costume?


----------



## HamilcarBarca

StylePurgatory said:


> Really great look, Ham. It's also the best fit of yours I've seen in terms of integrating your fantastic fedora!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Acct2000

I also like Hamilcar's Sunday outfit!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I do think the scarf as slip is an okay way to wear a scarf with an overcoat, if you're not really using it for warmth. Similarly, if it's a day just chilly enough for a casual scarf and a tweed jacket, I might tuck the scarf under the jacket like that if it turned out to be a bit warmer than I expected: otherwise I would either knot it around my neck or overlap it covering the v of the jacket. I could see doing something similar with a DB suit if, for example, it turned out to be too warm for the overcoat but not too warm for the scarf. 

I don't really see a practical advantage to wearing it under the vest, and I treat scarves as practical garments first.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I also like Hamilcar's Sunday outfit!


Thanks. I know the suit isn't up to most people's taste but I like it alot.


----------



## kaehlin

HamilcarBarca said:


> YRR: That suit looks great on you! I like the cut, it's very masculine
> 
> What I wore yesterday to church, a dark brown JC Penney suit.


That's a great look!


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and another perfect spring day is expected in NYC - cool in the morning, but perfect by midday. Today's attire is geared more for the morning coolness than the afternoon heat - a last hurrah for a winter suit before it goes into hibernation.


----------



## Piqué

If the gentlemen around here keep turning out these fabulous looks, I may be forced to drop my aversion to double breasted suits.


----------



## Howard

crocto said:


> Suit: Tallia Orange
> Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


nice color tie.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## SpitShine

Some snaps of today's gear, sorry for the lower quality but there was an absence of a photographer this morning. The jacket is a grey sharkskin paired with a mid-blue shirt and some navy trousers. Tie bar and tie are from The Tie Bar.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> YRR- No, this is awesome. Most of my DBs fit more like an hourglass, but the trapezoid shape yours adopts is very, very flattering for your build. (I assume you're slightly bigger and broader than I- 38 or 40?) Ivory Tower did a cool article on this particular drape:


Thanks. I had seen that post -- it was part of why this got to see the light of day. We're probably about the same size: you're a 36L, right? I wear a 36R, though I've got a big head and neck relative to my shoulders.



SpitShine said:


> Some snaps of today's gear, sorry for the lower quality but there was an absence of a photographer this morning. The jacket is a grey sharkskin paired with a mid-blue shirt and some navy trousers. Tie bar and tie are from The Tie Bar.


I'm sorry, but this is a bit of a miss. That's the top half of a suit. It's never going to be a sportcoat. I also think plain navy worsted trousers belong with a matching jacket.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

As I post more outfits, I'm gaining a good understanding of how much tailoring I really need in my outfits. Sleeves too long and jacket needs to be taken in at the very least.





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I don't think that the silk scarf looks good in the picture. I would not do that with a silk scarf with any outfit. It's not part of the way men wear suits.
> 
> In America, I've never seen even the "slip" worn with a suit. I would avoid that for most business situations.


I would indeed not wear this for business.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Where would you wear it without it looking like a costume?


I honestly wouldn't really care too much about that, the people who know me know I'm a dandy and other's will at best be ignorant of what it is and at worst think it doesn't look good, both of which I can live with.
I don't mind looking a bit costumey, it's not like I walk around town in a tailcoat (although I dream of testing out if people will notice it I wear a frock coat, sans topper that is).



AnthonyFuller said:


> As I post more outfits, I'm gaining a good understanding of how much tailoring I really need in my outfits. Sleeves too long and jacket needs to be taken in at the very least.


Sorry, but that first picture looks horrible, the jacket looks to big in all three dimension and the trousers look very big too. In the second picture the trousers don't look that bad anymore, they look fine there (maybe a bit long) , but I don't think that this jacket's your size.


----------



## Piqué

AnthonyFuller said:


> As I post more outfits, I'm gaining a good understanding of how much tailoring I really need in my outfits. Sleeves too long and jacket needs to be taken in at the very least.


I agree with GWW that that jacket is too big for you in every way. Taking it in isn't going to help when the shoulders are so huge.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Anthony, I know I've questioned him/her before, but has your tailor seen this suit? I wouldn't go so far as to say it's 'horrible', but a near-constant issue with your jacket is shoulder fit. A tailor should be able to spot stuff like that before any one of us does. Also, regarding your stance- it really would help if you'd pose with your shoulders straight and your arms hanging naturally- ie not in mid-air on in your pocket. There's much we can't judge from the first photo because of this.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

This has not seen a tailor at all. I can't say I recall seeing comments before regarding shoulder fit however, perhaps it is how I am posed? My shoulder physically ends where the seam is for the arm. Of course, I could be misunderstanding where it should end. It is my only Brooks Brothers suit so the fit could also be different for the same size as my other ones.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I don't think the shoulders are as bad as others have stated- again, this comes from your stance. I suspect the armhole may be rather low, too -compare with upr crust's jacket, which, although his right arm is raised, wrinkles somewhat less. The best a jacket _ever_ drapes, however, is when the wearer stands still, in his natural position, and this is the only stance from which one may say with complete accuracy to know what needs to be done. A shot from the side, too, would help. 
Finally, Anthony- I think darker shoes (in a cap toe, not a wingtip) would service you better with this kind of suit. Nothing egregious here, but they do seem a little light to me.

YRR- I oscillate between sizes close to this, yes. My mistake but further exemplates how well-cut your suit is.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thanks AnthonyC, for the comments. I'll certainly be looking closer at many of these things for my next trip for alterations. I suspect I acquired too much at once instead of slowly acquiring pieces and having them altered. And you are correct for the shoes. While in a suit my intent was somewhat casual today as I'd usually wear my black or burgundy park aves. 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

AC is correct regarding your stance for pics. There is no way to comment on the sleeve length with your arms like that. I have noticed a consistently overlarge boxiness to your jackets, Nothing that can't be fixed by the tailor, but the shoulders look a bit wide, however your stance prevents a proper visualization.

I think you would be better served by flat front pants. They would give a cleaner slimmer look. As it is now the pleats are bowing out, giving you a bit of a puffy look around the hips.

Is there an olive hue to that suit or is it the lighting? If a little olive, than the somewhat playful look of the walnut shoes is fine by me. As long as your job doesn't require a high degree of formality, you can have some fun with your clothes when it's appropriate. It's a nice way to express your mood besides just using your socks for that purpose. Plus there is nothing wrong with a full break, if that's your taste. I have varying degrees of break on my trousers, some of which are identical, utilizing the different breaks for different looks.


----------



## Piqué

momsdoc said:


> I have noticed a consistently overlarge boxiness to your jackets...


This is a good way to put it. They all seem rather large on you to me and could stand to be looked at a bit. I am of the opinion, as I've already said, that the shoulders on this particular jacket are too wide for you (which makes sense given how large the jacket seems to be on you). I do admit, however, that that could be a false impression based on how you're standing. FWIW, I did not mind the color of the shoes with the suit one bit.


----------



## upr_crust

A fine spring day, new cufflinks, an old tie, and a perfect color match.


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> Anthony, I know I've questioned him/her before, but has your tailor seen this suit? *I wouldn't go so far as to say it's 'horrible'*, but a near-constant issue with your jacket is shoulder fit. A tailor should be able to spot stuff like that before any one of us does. Also, regarding your stance- it really would help if you'd pose with your shoulders straight and your arms hanging naturally- ie not in mid-air on in your pocket. There's much we can't judge from the first photo because of this.


It's called Pathos, as a fan of romantic operas you're probably familiar with it 



AnthonyFuller said:


> This has not seen a tailor at all. I can't say I recall seeing comments before regarding shoulder fit however, perhaps it is how I am posed? My shoulder physically ends where the seam is for the arm. Of course, I could be misunderstanding where it should end. It is my only  so the fit could also be different for the same size as my other ones.


It might be that the pose and angle are not optimal. 
Crocto seems to have the same problem. He uploaded a picture of him wearing a jacket about threee times, but only the fourth time, when he took the picture in a different place people notices how well it actually fit (it's not happened too long ago, some might remember it).



upr_crust said:


> A fine spring day, new cufflinks, an old tie, and a perfect color match.


This it magnificent!
I love pretty much everything about this outfit but the shoes, I do not dislike those withal.

If I'd walk around like that my smile would be even bigger than yours


----------



## Anthony Charton

Upr-crust- You have your idiosynchracies and I have mine- I don't think I'd ever go for this choice of tie, say, though the cufflinks are lovely- but it is in terms of general aesthetics (call it Form, if you will)- striking, as usual. This suit flatters your physique incredibly well- although my preference would be to have the trousers take in a notch, but we may differ on that.



GWW said:


> It's called Pathos, as a fan of romantic operas you're probably familiar with it


_Oh Weh ! Oh Weh !_

(I doubt whether that's how pathos works, but this is another debate.)


----------



## crocto

Suit, Tie, & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: 1901 (Nordstrom brand)


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Gentlemen, thank you again for the comments and advice. I do not disagree that most of my coats are too large in some area, typically the sleeves or the chest, and it is just a matter of determining what I need and budgeting for it to be done. I'm somewhat resigned after comments to find a new tailor, but may wait until I move back to the Midwest.

To answer Momsdoc's question, the suit is a very pale brown. However, my office has no degree of formality and most wear a polo shirt and chinos, with many dressing down from that wearing sneakers and Columbia style hiking pants. As the only one ever to wear a suit/tie/PS and 99% of the time the only one with even a sportcoat I can get away with breaking nearly every rule as I slowly learn proper ways. 

I hope today's fit is better. I'm not a fan of the tie w/ OCBD but the Corneliani jacket appears to be cut more to me than the BB worn yesterday. It is a bit long and the chest is too big after losing some weight, hence the top button also being done. My posture is corrected for the picture to hopefully ascertain the correct fit, but I'm still using a cell phone camera on a timer in a poorly lit room. A tradeoff of the convenience of mobile technology I suppose.

Thoughts and recommendations as always, are appreciated.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## zzdocxx

I am by no means an expert but yes I agree, you are more trim/athletic than the jacket shows.

It brings to mind the adage that the clothes should accentuate your good features and minimize the not-so.

I don't know enough to figure out the geometry on this.


----------



## jsbrugg

Anthony - you might want to try out the European Master Tailor downtown if you haven't already. He's done work on a couple of things for me and his work seemed pretty good.

Most notable correction to me is your shirts. The shoulder seams appear to fall past the end of your shoulder and your cuffs hit about an inch too far down your hand. Maybe go with a shorter sleeve length and try some different shirt brands to see which ones fit your shoulders best.

I also find a lot of trousers flare at the pockets on me like that. I have learned to just try out everything before buying and will pass on any that have that problem.

I agree with zzdocxx that your chest/shoulders look much larger in the jacket than without. Hopefully a new tailor can help you out with that.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Thank you as always - I will try out the European Master Tailor shop you recommended for my next alterations. Prices are on his website and appear reasonable. 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> _Oh Weh ! Oh Weh !_
> 
> (I doubt whether that's how pathos works, but this is another debate.)


Is it a bad sign that I don't know that "_Oh Weh ! Oh Weh !"?
_And I'm not too sure that I was being pathetic either :drunken_smilie:

I'll have some copywork to do when I find my Tannhäuser libretto again, maybe I'll adopt a certain pathos that way.


----------



## Piqué

AF, I agree that today's sleeves look about an inch too long. Is there a second button on the cuff? If so, buttoning it instead of the first button would essentially solve this problem by preventing it from falling so far down your hand. The fit on this jacket is significantly better than the previous one, although I still wonder if perhaps the shoulders are wider than your frame. I would encourage you to try your normal size as well as one size lower the next time you shop for a jacket, just so you can see how each fits.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> A fine spring day, new cufflinks, an old tie, and a perfect color match.


This is absolutely awesome, in its most ancient, and literal sense. I literally went "awe" with that aspirated sound that fits with it when something is truly amazing. How tall are you? Can I have that suit when you die? Do wear it for a long time, and in good health, though 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> This it magnificent! I love pretty much everything about this outfit but the shoes, I do not dislike those withal. If I'd walk around like that my smile would be even bigger than yours


Thank you, young man.


Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust- You have your idiosynchracies and I have mine- I don't think I'd ever go for this choice of tie, say, though the cufflinks are lovely- but it is in terms of general aesthetics (call it Form, if you will)- striking, as usual. This suit flatters your physique incredibly well- although my preference would be to have the trousers take in a notch, but we may differ on that._Oh Weh ! Oh Weh !_


I realize that the color of today's tie is not for everyone, but it is a perfect match for the cufflinks, and it goes well enough with today's suit and tie, so I took the plunge. As for today's suit trousers, trust me when I tell you that they are form-fitting enough - being taken in would require liposuction on my part as well as tailoring of them. (As for pathos, I believe that in Italian opera, the word is "Ohime", which would best translate as "Alas", only stronger.)


StylePurgatory said:


> This is absolutely awesome, in its most ancient, and literal sense. I literally went "awe" with that aspirated sound that fits with it when something is truly amazing. How tall are you? Can I have that suit when you die? Do wear it for a long time, and in good health, though Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your compliments. For the record, I'm 5'9", and you need not wait for my demise in order to obtain it - if it would spare my life, I'd send you the cash to buy it yourself - it's this season's Charles Tyrwhitt.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> As for today's suit trousers, trust me when I tell you that they are form-fitting enough - being taken in would require liposuction on my part as well as tailoring of them.


I'm sorry- I meant shortened. I actually noticed that the cut was slimmer than you usually go for.


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> I'm sorry- I meant shortened. I actually noticed that the cut was slimmer than you usually go for.


The trousers are actually about as short as I would care to have them. Because the fabric is very lightweight, and a bit stiff, it doesn't drape readily, and with the slimness of the cut of the trousers, this lack of drape is augmented. It is a testament to my diet and workout routine that I'm able to get into the trousers as it is.


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy day in NYC . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, simple, elegant, all details done well - as usual. Great grey color (a true medium grey) - whose suit is that?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, simple, elegant, all details done well - as usual. Great grey color (a true medium grey) - whose suit is that?


I am ashamed to say, it's a Joseph slim-fit suit from Joseph A. Bank - a crime of opportunity (it was very cheaply gotten).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am ashamed to say, it's a Joseph slim-fit suit from Joseph A. Bank - a crime of opportunity (it was very cheaply gotten).


I like the color, the texture looks nice, it drapes reasonably well, so who cares what the label says. My only two quibbles with it are I thought the pick stitching was a bit obvious (unrefined, maybe) and it doesn't fit as well as some of your best fitting suits. Also, with your shirt, tie, cufflinks combo - all reflecting your incredible sense of style and ability to put it all together - the outfit looks great; i.e., you can pull a middle-level suit up with all that you do around it.


----------



## MaxBuck

Fading Fast said:


> I like the color, the texture looks nice, it drapes reasonably well, so who cares what the label says. My only two quibbles with it are I thought the pick stitching was a bit obvious (unrefined, maybe) and it doesn't fit as well as some of your best fitting suits. Also, with your shirt, tie, cufflinks combo - all reflecting your incredible sense of style and ability to put it all together - the outfit looks great; i.e., you can pull a middle-level suit up with all that you do around it.


+1

It's too easy to become a "label whore" when one starts participating on this site and on TOF. As I've said several times before, great tailoring and a mediocre quality suit beats mediocre tailoring and outstanding quality suiting every single time. This suit on upr_crust is superbly tailored, and his excellent choices for accompaniments makes for a great look.

BTW not being critical when I suggest a JAB suit to be "mediocre," but when comparing to New & Lingwood and Paul Stuart, I believe you can understand my point. No shame in purchasing a suit that looks so terrific on the hoof, upr_crust; you "done good!"


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A fine spring day, new cufflinks, an old tie, and a perfect color match.


that is a nice color blue.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I like the color, the texture looks nice, it drapes reasonably well, so who cares what the label says. My only two quibbles with it are I thought the pick stitching was a bit obvious (unrefined, maybe) and it doesn't fit as well as some of your best fitting suits. Also, with your shirt, tie, cufflinks combo - all reflecting your incredible sense of style and ability to put it all together - the outfit looks great; i.e., you can pull a middle-level suit up with all that you do around it.


Thank you for kind comments. As it is, I would like to get the trousers shortened about 1/2 inch, and at the same time, I'll have my alterations tailor take a look at the jacket, to see if there are any "tweaks" that could better its appearance. The suit is obviously not one of my best suits, but, for the price I paid, and for its overall appearance, it has a very high price/value ratio.


MaxBuck said:


> +1It's too easy to become a "label whore" when one starts participating on this site and on TOF. As I've said several times before, great tailoring and a mediocre quality suit beats mediocre tailoring and outstanding quality suiting every single time. This suit on upr_crust is superbly tailored, and his excellent choices for accompaniments makes for a great look.BTW not being critical when I suggest a JAB suit to be "mediocre," but when comparing to New & Lingwood and Paul Stuart, I believe you can understand my point. No shame in purchasing a suit that looks so terrific on the hoof, upr_crust; you "done good!"


To my point made above, in wearing today's suit, I can feel that it's not an expensively made garment, and the fabric doesn't have the touch of some of my more expensive suits, but the style suits me, and by the fact that it's a solid color, it lends itself to being a good background for some of my more exotically patterned shirts and ties.


Howard said:


> that is a nice color blue.


Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyFuller

I believe the fit on today's outfit surpasses that of yesterday and especially that of Tuesday. The comments many have made about clothing quality vs tailoring quality are spot on and is typically one of my problems. Today, I hope that isn't the case. 

The Zegna coat I am wearing was my first sportcoat purchase and I believe still the best fitting. It does appear that the chest should be taken in, however. Likewise, the shirt is my newest from Tyrwhitt and hopefully appears to fit better than comments about my BB shirt yesterday.

As always, thoughts/comments/advice are greatly appreciated. For those who care:
Tan Zegna sportcoat
Brown Incotex trousers
BB tie (dull navy with a tan and red dot symbol)
Tyrwhitt shirt
AE Walnut McAllister shoes and belt






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaehlin

AnthonyFuller said:


> I believe the fit on today's outfit surpasses that of yesterday and especially that of Tuesday. The comments many have made about clothing quality vs tailoring quality are spot on and is typically one of my problems. Today, I hope that isn't the case.
> 
> The Zegna coat I am wearing was my first sportcoat purchase and I believe still the best fitting. It does appear that the chest should be taken in, however. Likewise, the shirt is my newest from Tyrwhitt and hopefully appears to fit better than comments about my BB shirt yesterday.
> 
> As always, thoughts/comments/advice are greatly appreciated. For those who care:
> Tan Zegna sportcoat
> Brown Incotex trousers
> BB tie (dull navy with a tan and red dot symbol)
> Tyrwhitt shirt
> AE Walnut McAllister shoes and belt
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Looks good to me!


----------



## FilipI

upr_crust said:


> I am ashamed to say, it's a Joseph slim-fit suit from Joseph A. Bank - a crime of opportunity (it was very cheaply gotten).


Be ashamed or not, you prove that even the underappreciated JAB can look nice if the fit is good and the wearer knows how to dress!


----------



## bobelmore

Love the double-breasted vest. I had one once and I really liked it.


----------



## GWW

Wearing today:


----------



## upr_crust

bobelmore said:


> Love the double-breasted vest. I had one once and I really liked it.


Thanks. Having a suit with a double-breasted waistcoat was on my "bucket list", and I found one that I both liked and could afford.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button-down shirt, Tie Bar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, L.L. Bean cord trousers, Gold Toe Argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and not a moment too soon - a foggy morning in NYC.


----------



## kaehlin

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and not a moment too soon - a foggy morning in NYC.


The whole is so much more than the sum of the parts! Great look to cut through the foggy morning air, another magnificent job Upr!


----------



## kjartanovich

As always* upr_crust*, a masterful ensemble.

I am a big fan of glen plaids, however it might just be me or is this one slightly more busy than they usually come?
Also, may I ask the make of the suit? I do miss when you in the past listed the make/model of the items you were wearing but understand that that is extra added work on top of what you already do in terms of photos on a daily basis.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button-down shirt, Tie Bar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, L.L. Bean cord trousers, Gold Toe Argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


Roycru, I was taking in all the exquisite details of your outfit and my girlfriend walked by behind me, looked a the screen and said, "that is a well dressed man - he looks very nice." I was going to write about how well-coordinated everything in your outfit is, how tastefully thought out you put it together, but I think her comment is the best compliment - and very well deserved.


----------



## Fading Fast

kaehlin said:


> The whole is so much more than the sum of the parts! Great look to cut through the foggy morning air, another magnificent job Upr!


That is what Upr does best - anyone (with the money) can buy nice clothes, but he has an incredible talent for putting outfits together where the thoughtful combinations and attention to small details add up to an incredible result.


----------



## momsdoc

Though it is overcast, I will not let the actual weather spoil my visions of Spring.


----------



## upr_crust

kaehlin said:


> The whole is so much more than the sum of the parts! Great look to cut through the foggy morning air, another magnificent job Upr!





kjartanovich said:


> As always* upr_crust*, a masterful ensemble.I am a big fan of glen plaids, however it might just be me or is this one slightly more busy than they usually come?Also, may I ask the make of the suit? I do miss when you in the past listed the make/model of the items you were wearing but understand that that is extra added work on top of what you already do in terms of photos on a daily basis.





Fading Fast said:


> That is what Upr does best - anyone (with the money) can buy nice clothes, but he has an incredible talent for putting outfits together where the thoughtful combinations and attention to small details add up to an incredible result.


Thank you, gentlemen. Today's suit is Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, and the glen plaid is a bit more vivid than usual, but I like it well enough. It does present slightly more a challenge to coordinate accessories to it, but getting dressed is a daily design challenge, or that is the mental game I play when putting my attire for the day (normally the night before, an old habit).


----------



## vpkozel

This is from 2 days ago


----------



## vpkozel

And from yesterday.


----------



## SpitShine

Upr, I love the pattern on that suit! Is it new?

Today was an emotional last hurrah for my charcoal cardigan, as it will be spending the summer in my cupboard. It's paired with a Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, Tie Bar silk knit, grey trousers and Chelsea boots. Pics aren't great but thoughts appreciated!


----------



## upr_crust

SpitShine said:


> Upr, I love the pattern on that suit! Is it new?


Thanks - the suit was bought a while ago, but is a lightweight wool, and hasn't been suitable for the climate here in NYC for months - this winter was too cold by far to wear it.Vpkozel - a few pointers. It would seem from the photos that you may have recently lost some weight - certainly the suits pictured look as if they're a size different than you are now. From the pose that you've taken while snapping your own photo, it's a bit difficult to see, but to my eye both jackets look a bit long on you - longer, certainly than is the current mode, the darker suit much more than the lighter one. Find yourself an alterations tailor whom you can trust, and have him check out both suits. I have a three-button three-piece suit similar in silhouette to your darker suit, and my tailor took an inch off the bottom hem, which vastly improved the look of the suit. I've also, over the last 15 years, lost some 35 lbs., so I know what it's like to have things re-tailored. Full points for wearing suspenders with proper suspender buttons, and your suspenders look interesting as well. As much as one's trousers can be a shade looser when wearing them with suspenders rather than a belt, when you're having your suits looked at by a tailor, have him (or her) check out your trouser waists as well. As a side note, deep French blue dress shirts are rather passe at this point in time, though it's a shade of blue that suits most complexions (including my own), so its disfavor is a cyclical thing, but for now, for current tastes, they smack too much of the late '90s. Best of luck with your journey of discovery - looking critically at one's own style is an avenue at looking at one's whole self. You'll be surprised at what things one learns while being "frivolous" and looking at one's appearance.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Momsdoc - I like the tie and your outfit gives off an aura of spring.

Today I went out and added my waistcoat that hasn't been worn in ages. It isn't noticeable under the sportcoat, so not sure if that is an issue, but I remove the coat immediately upon arrival in my office and put it on only when leaving. I think the coat sleeves are OK, maybe a tad long, but the shirt is definitely too short.

Hickey freeman coat
Black Brown 1826 shirt
AE park aves




Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Today:


Snazzy! Love the look, RogerP. Those kicks are especially noteworthy.


----------



## GWW

AnthonyFuller said:


> Momsdoc - I like the tie and your outfit gives off an aura of spring.
> 
> Today I went out and added my waistcoat that hasn't been worn in ages. It isn't noticeable under the sportcoat, so not sure if that is an issue, but I remove the coat immediately upon arrival in my office and put it on only when leaving. I think the coat sleeves are OK, maybe a tad long, but the shirt is definitely too short.


I've never seen a three button waistcoat, interesting. What's less interesting but rather painful is how tight it is, give it some room with the adjuster in the back if possible 



RogerP said:


> Today:


Great shoes, great blazer, great tie. And the rest works well with the three items mentioned :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> Wearing today:


nice jacket.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and not a moment too soon - a foggy morning in NYC.


really nice color tie, it looks spiffy.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

GWW - yes it is quite a bit snug. I'm right at the cusp having lost weight to fit into my waistcoats again. When I was running to work I would put them in my backpack since a sportcoat was not practical to be crammed in there for 2 miles. I have another tan one in the same 3 button style. They are Korean in origin so the sizes aren't quite right for an American. Where I might wear a medium or large shirt, this was sized XXL. 

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

PC linen SC
CK shirt
CT PS
JAB tie
PF trousers 
J&M saddles
Goldtoe socks


----------



## zzdocxx

Looking good MD, I like the PC suit also.

Obviously a man who works with his hands.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> nice jacket.


Thanks, you'll probably see more from it tomorrow.

Momsdoc

Now these are som cool socks. I don't know if I'd wear them (probably not) but I like them.
And as I have asked others I'll ask you too to please relace those shoes.


----------



## momsdoc

GWW said:


> Thanks, you'll probably see more from it tomorrow.
> 
> Momsdoc
> 
> Now these are som cool socks. I don't know if I'd wear them (probably not) but I like them.
> And as I have asked others I'll ask you too to please relace those shoes.


I've relaced all my bals, but this one hasn't been worn in a long time, and didn't have the time to fix it this morning. It's fixed now.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today:


looking good as usual.


----------



## GWW

momsdoc said:


> I've relaced all my bals, but this one hasn't been worn in a long time, and didn't have the time to fix it this morning. It's fixed now.


:thumbs-up:

As promised to Howard I'm wearing my burgundy velvet sport coat again, but I'm not too sure on the tie:


----------



## momsdoc

The red is too bright.


----------



## GWW

^^
Yes, I was worried that that might be the case. Oh well, I'll now know it for next time


----------



## Anthony Charton

GWW- This jacket doesn't fit you as is. The shoulders are off, it seems there's a gap at the back of your collar, and the sleeves are, to be perfectly frank, all over the place. Your trousers are long, too. Sorry to be blunt.


----------



## GWW

Anthony Charton said:


> GWW- This jacket doesn't fit you as is. The shoulders are off, it seems there's a gap at the back of your collar, and the sleeves are, to be perfectly frank, all over the place. Your trousers are long, too. Sorry to be blunt.


Don't worry about the being blunt part, I've come to expect the hard truth from you and I appreciate the feedback 

About the jacket fit, the shoulders veritably are right where thaey should be and I can't make out a collar gap, it was probably the posture.
But you're correct about the sleeves, they're quite a bit too long, I've tried my best to hide it from you, but you got me :icon_peaceplease:

The trousers are made from cotton and I like my cotton trousers a bit longer than I would wear my wool trousers (I have found most peole to think the exact opposite, but if you bend your knees with minimal break cotton trousers they'll wrinkle at the knees and, being cotton, they wont drape back to being flat again, which leads to the socks showing, something I'd only want to do when wearing court shoes and tails) and they have a relatively narrow leg opening, so they also sit on top of my shoes rather than draping over them.


----------



## RogerP

MaxBuck said:


> Snazzy! Love the look, RogerP. Those kicks are especially noteworthy.





GWW said:


> Great shoes, great blazer, great tie. And the rest works well with the three items mentioned :thumbs-up:





Howard said:


> looking good as usual.


Gents - thanks for your comments. I am exceedingly tickled with this new pair.

I have had the odd request for more weekend / casual wear - so here you go - just a spectacular Spring morning (finally!) for a lakeside breakfast.

These saddle shell Carmina derbies will see a LOT of action over the next few months.


----------



## GWW

Wow, that's a beautiful day indeed, and the lake's beautiful too.

A great outfit for a day like this you put together there, Sir :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Okay, so now I know your weekend wear is outstanding - way to rock a cap. Also, beautiful landscape. I think I have mentioned this before, but you make me hate my life (just kidding, but wow, you have a great sense of style).


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Gents - thanks for your comments. I am exceedingly tickled with this new pair.
> 
> I have had the odd request for more weekend / casual wear - so here you go - just a spectacular Spring morning (finally!) for a lakeside breakfast.
> 
> These saddle shell Carmina derbies will see a LOT of action over the next few months.


Absolutely magnificent...the wardrobe as well as the scenery! Well done, Sir.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Tried to dandy it up a bit for Mother's Day as we went to the farmers market and then out for lunch. Brought out another waistcoat, this time a five button, but the red color is near impossible to pull off. I wouldn't think of it minus the coat otherwise I'd feel like a valet or theater usher. The picture is a bit deceiving as the PS has a darker pattern instead of what (to me) appeared to be white in the photo.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

RogerP- Your clothes equal the scenery. I'm intrigued by the belt- is that suede? Your new shells are grand. Do post more weekend rigs !


Anthony- In terms of colour combination, I don't think this is ideal (I love odd waistcoats, but tread carfully with those that really stand out- I feel this one would be more at home a darker jacket. If your jacket matched your vests, the result may be very interesting. I also recommend proceeding with caution when ps and waistcoat come close to one another in colour.

Other than that, and more importantly- this is the best fit I've ever seen in your garments. The jacket could be taken in a notch, but the shoulders, chest, and waist, are on point. You seem a fellow of some build, and your coat emphasises that- in the good way. The rise of your trousers and cut of the vest (granted, that could be shorter too, but still) add a pleasant effect to your waistline. If you happen to have a navy windowpane suit lying around, that's the waistcoat for it. Probably the best tie knot I've seen from you, too.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks guys. AC - the belt is suede. I picked it up ridiculously discounted about two years ago and have not worn it. It's a good colour match for the shoes, but a material mismatch. I figured it was better to get some use out of it.

Interesting factoid from the photo - I am standing in Ontario, Canada, but that strip of land visible over my shoulder is the US of A. Anyone care to guess the location?


----------



## Acct2000

Are you near Windsor, Canada? That actually comes in south of Detroit.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Today I wore this to church and for Mother's Day. A bit more FL than most of the other things I've posted


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Thanks guys. AC - the belt is suede. I picked it up ridiculously discounted about two years ago and have not worn it. It's a good colour match for the shoes, but a material mismatch. I figured it was better to get some use out of it.
> 
> Interesting factoid from the photo - I am standing in Ontario, Canada, but that strip of land visible over my shoulder is the US of A. Anyone care to guess the location?


The Falls? you live pretty close. I used to go up to Toronto to get decent Chinese food in Chinatown during my time at SUNY Buffalo. We used to cross the Rainbow bridge to get some food after a night out of carousing. Things were easier pre 9/11.


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> Gents - thanks for your comments. I am exceedingly tickled with this new pair.
> 
> I have had the odd request for more weekend / casual wear - so here you go - just a spectacular Spring morning (finally!) for a lakeside breakfast.
> 
> These saddle shell Carmina derbies will see a LOT of action over the next few months.


Great outfit Roger! Are those Carmina shoes model 907?


----------



## RogerP

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Are you near Windsor, Canada? That actually comes in south of Detroit.


A very good guess, but no.



momsdoc said:


> The Falls? you live pretty close. I used to go up to Toronto to get decent Chinese food in Chinatown during my time at SUNY Buffalo. We used to cross the Rainbow bridge to get some food after a night out of carousing. Things were easier pre 9/11.


Much closer. I am standing about 50 yards from the first tee at the Niagara-on-the-Lake Golf Club - the oldest golf club in North America (and the restaurant serves a fantastic breakfast). Over my shoulder, across nearly the most narrow section of the Niagara river is Yougstown, USA - site of OLD Fort Niagara. Both spots saw a lot of action in the War of 1812. And Niagara-on-the-Lake was one of the active terminals in the underground railroad, as escaping slaves could swim the narrow span of water that separates the two countries. Hidden tunnels still exist that run from the lakefront to old safe houses within the town. Cool stuff. It's about a 45 min. drive from our home in Oakville and a favourite spot for us. Today's outing was a Mother's Day treat for my wife.

immanuelrx - I'll have to check the box, but that model number sounds right.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Anthony Charton said:


> Anthony- In terms of colour combination, I don't think this is ideal (I love odd waistcoats, but tread carfully with those that really stand out- I feel this one would be more at home a darker jacket. If your jacket matched your vests, the result may be very interesting. I also recommend proceeding with caution when ps and waistcoat come close to one another in colour.
> 
> Other than that, and more importantly- this is the best fit I've ever seen in your garments. The jacket could be taken in a notch, but the shoulders, chest, and waist, are on point. You seem a fellow of some build, and your coat emphasises that- in the good way. The rise of your trousers and cut of the vest (granted, that could be shorter too, but still) add a pleasant effect to your waistline. If you happen to have a navy windowpane suit lying around, that's the waistcoat for it. Probably the best tie knot I've seen from you, too.


As always, thank you for the kind words. I figured this one was tricky to match, but I may try it next time I wear my Navy suit as per your recommendation. And thanks for the note on the PS matching the waistcoat. That was my part of my intent - Navy tie w/ red accents, red waistcoat, red PS with darker accents, etc...but I wasn't aware it was looked down upon. For the fit, I've worn this coat on other occasions and have not had it altered as of yet. My only thought (going back to another comment possibly made by you or GWW) is that today my wife took the picture whereas most of my shots are done from a countertop using the timer function on my phone so it looks up at me. Finally, thanks as well for the tie knot comment. I like the silk of this tie being slightly thicker than what I normally see as it allows for this. One oddity you or others may have noticed is that in every knot I opt for a half-windsor. I experimented with others initially but as I don't particularly like the FIH knot I felt this was the most versatile to use. I also am slightly OCD and require the symmetry that other knots do not offer.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

HamilcarBarca said:


> Today I wore this to church and for Mother's Day. A bit more FL than most of the other things I've posted


I quite like the suit along with your hat, even if it gives undertones of mafioso types. Not sure about the tie with the bright yellows, and it appears that like so many of my coats your sleeves are a bit long, but otherwise very nice!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

RogerP: Very nice look! Everything fits very well and the scenery is gorgeous. Great shoes too!

AnthonyFuller: I'll agree with Anthony Charton in saying that is a very good fit on the jacket. I like the vest too but I would change out the pocket square.


----------



## TGuns

RogerP said:


> Gents - thanks for your comments. I am exceedingly tickled with this new pair.
> 
> I have had the odd request for more weekend / casual wear - so here you go - just a spectacular Spring morning (finally!) for a lakeside breakfast.
> 
> These saddle shell Carmina derbies will see a LOT of action over the next few months.


Nice outfit and great shoes as usual.


----------



## upr_crust

Another suit out of hibernation for the spring/summer season . . .


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A black Black Sabbath t-shirt from the 2013 tour, solid black soft cotton (non-denim) jeans, all black Reebok walking shoes, black Goretex rain jacket, black watch strap, black underpants, black socks.


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> :thumbs-up:
> 
> As promised to Howard I'm wearing my burgundy velvet sport coat again, but I'm not too sure on the tie:


what kind of "red" is that?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Gents - thanks for your comments. I am exceedingly tickled with this new pair.
> 
> I have had the odd request for more weekend / casual wear - so here you go - just a spectacular Spring morning (finally!) for a lakeside breakfast.
> 
> These saddle shell Carmina derbies will see a LOT of action over the next few months.


such a lovely scene to take a picture.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Today I wore this to church and for Mother's Day. A bit more FL than most of the other things I've posted


you look like a gangster from a film.


----------



## jeffreyc

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A black Black Sabbath t-shirt from the 2013 tour, solid black soft cotton (non-denim) jeans, all black Reebok walking shoes, black Goretex rain jacket, black watch strap, black underpants, black socks.


Black belt ??


----------



## Shaver

An outstanding shot.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

jeffreyc said:


> Black belt ??


Of course. I rarely wear a brown belt.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Mr. Upper Crust, the spread collar looks much better on you than the collar-bar you wear on occasion.


----------



## upr_crust

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Mr. Upper Crust, the spread collar looks much better on you than the collar-bar you wear on occasion.


Thank you for your observation. The eyelet collar shirts are a novelty - spread collars are more plentiful in my shirt drawer, and the eyelets are better in the fall/winter months.


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> what kind of "red" is that?


The jacket or the tie?

The jacket I would call burgundy, in the store they called it "bordeaux".
The tie's just "regular" red.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for your observation. The eyelet collar shirts are a novelty - spread collars are more plentiful in my shirt drawer, and the eyelets are better in the fall/winter months.


While I think the spread collar looks great on you, the collar bar (through the eyelets) looks wonderful as well. Your clothes look modern, but classic in a way that echoes the elegance of 1930s- and 40s-attire with details such as the collar bar or the pocket watch that you occasional wear enhancing that aspect.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

AnthonyFuller said:


> I quite like the suit along with your hat, even if it gives undertones of mafioso types. Not sure about the tie with the bright yellows, and it appears that like so many of my coats your sleeves are a bit long, but otherwise very nice!


Thank you, AnthonyFuller. I know that double-breasted+pinstripes+fedora= Gangster overload but in another forum I posted I was called a "Cuban gangster that dropped his panama hat" just for wearing a double breasted so I guess I don't mind that. I actually was planning to wear a navy tie but I couldn't find it  And a lot of my jackets need the sleeves shortened a bit but I'm holding that off till later.



Howard said:


> you look like a gangster from a film.


All I'm missing is the Tommy Gun


----------



## Piqué

AF - I quite like your look when the coat is on. Also, I agree with AC that this is the best fit I've seen on you recently.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Pique, thank you!

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Channeling my inner math teacher . . . .


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Channeling my inner math teacher . . . .


Actually, former Ohio State University president E. Gordon Gee popularized the bowtie-and-suit look here in Columbus a number of years ago, and it remains fairly popular (along with the sweater vest, of course). But if you're saying you can help me better understand partial differential equations, we need to talk ...

Great look, as always. Terrific pairing of the tie and PS.


----------



## RogerP

I love it when crusty rocks the bowtie.


----------



## Piqué

upr_crust, I really like those cufflinks. Who are they by, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Actually, former Ohio State University president E. Gordon Gee popularized the bowtie-and-suit look here in Columbus a number of years ago, and it remains fairly popular (along with the sweater vest, of course). But if you're saying you can help me better understand partial differential equations, we need to talk ...Great look, as always. Terrific pairing of the tie and PS.


Thank you. Bow tie and suit seems to have been a popular look among college/university presidents. When I was a student at the Rhode Island School of Design (some 40 years ago), the then-president, Talbot Rantoul, was famous for sporting red bow ties at all times.


RogerP said:


> I love it when crusty rocks the bowtie.


I figured it was about the right season to bring the bow ties out for spring.


Piqué said:


> upr_crust, I really like those cufflinks. Who are they by, if you don't mind my asking?


Today's cufflinks (unhappily unworn today, as I discovered this morning that my shirt was button cuff - arghhh), were bought at my local discounter many years ago for a paltry sum (about $20, as I remember). I have a pair with green and blue enamel in exactly the same style, bought at the Custom Shop at about the same time (albeit for a bit more cash), but otherwise, no indications of source of manufacture.


----------



## Piqué

upr_crust said:


> Today's cufflinks (unhappily unworn today, as I discovered this morning that my shirt was button cuff - arghhh), were bought at my local discounter many years ago for a paltry sum (about $20, as I remember). I have a pair with green and blue enamel in exactly the same style, bought at the Custom Shop at about the same time (albeit for a bit more cash), but otherwise, no indications of source of manufacture.


That's too bad. I think the design of them is great! I also missed that you didn't actually have them on in the other pictures. :redface:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: La Corona Roma
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## AnthonyFuller

A hot day in the pacific northwest, with temperatures in the mid to high 80s. Combined with the fact I would not be in the office today, I opted for no tie in a familiar outfit I've worn many times, but swapped out my brown chukka boots for the tan McAllister wingtips I've grown so fond of. Thoughts are appreciated as always. Pictures are once again my phones self timer, but at a higher level than normal to hopefully give a correct fit profile.





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpitShine

Suited up today in a subtle charcoal pinstripe, with a sky blue striped shirt from TM Lewin and John Lewis tie (got it half price in a clearance sale). The shoes are black chukka boots from Dune.


----------



## GWW

AnthonyFuller
I really like this jacket, are you sure the top button is meant to be buttoned? 
It appears that most of your jackets have three buttons and you ruthlessly button the to button all the time, but some of them might just be 3 button 2 jackets, maybe?

SpitShine
Like most of your clothes this suit cut very modern, I don't like it, but I'm not going to kill you for it. 
Another thing is that the shirt and suit are very close in pattern and would clash if they were more pronounced, but as both seem to appear solid from one pace away I think it's possible.


----------



## Anthony Charton

SpitShine- This is indeed a very modern cut, but it fits you very well, exhibits attention to details, and I see no real problem with that combination of self-stripes. You dress far better than 99% of people your age.


----------



## Jovan

SpitShine wears a modern fit the best anyone can, IMO. My only point of contention are the stripes of the shirt and suit seem too similar to me.


----------



## SpitShine

Thanks for the feedback so far guys. In person the shirt is a light blue rather than the greyish shade it assumes on screen, so it's not quite so congruous with the suit. But I agree the clash of stripes isn't ideal - I've got a CT puppytooth in the post that would work better. The fit of this suit also leaves a fair bit to be desired - it has rather large armholes which somewhat limit movement, but it's one of my oldest and considering the limitations of my wardrobe I often have to go back to it.


----------



## crocto

SpitShine said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far guys. In person the shirt is a light blue rather than the greyish shade it assumes on screen, so it's not quite so congruous with the suit. But I agree the clash of stripes isn't ideal - I've got a CT puppytooth in the post that would work better. The fit of this suit also leaves a fair bit to be desired - it has rather large armholes which somewhat limit movement, but it's one of my oldest and considering the limitations of my wardrobe I often have to go back to it.


Those sound like thin guy problems to me. The suit is razor sharp too! I wish I could get mine to fit that well.


----------



## Piqué

SpitShine said:


> Suited up today in a subtle charcoal pinstripe, with a sky blue striped shirt from TM Lewin and John Lewis tie (got it half price in a clearance sale). The shoes are black chukka boots from Dune.


I love this look and don't share the quibbles about the shirt vs. suit pattern since I think the suit stripe is so very faint. My question is whether you think the button stance on the suit sits oddly low. I don't feel like I can tell conclusively from the picture, but it just seems like something is off about the spot that it hits. In fact, it looks like the top button sits right where I would expect your navel to be.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

GWW - good eye. Quite a few of my jackets are 3/2 roll. I don't typically button the top button usually following the sometimes/always/never rule. Depending on the cut or the amount of excess, I will sometimes button the top only for pictures. This particular jacket fit great in the waist but I've somehow been losing the extra amount I have and so it looks a little bulky, hence the top buttoning until I stabilize and have more alterations done.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## zzdocxx

Looking good, SS.


----------



## upr_crust

Another suit out of hibernation . . .


----------



## kaehlin

upr_crust said:


> Another suit out of hibernation . . .


Looks great, upr! That tie really "pops" without being conspicuous, if that makes sense.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Channeling my inner math teacher . . . .


the outfit reminds me of a teacher from an 80's film. He always worn the bow tie.


----------



## Jovan

SpitShine said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far guys. In person the shirt is a light blue rather than the greyish shade it assumes on screen, so it's not quite so congruous with the suit. But I agree the clash of stripes isn't ideal - I've got a CT puppytooth in the post that would work better. The fit of this suit also leaves a fair bit to be desired - it has rather large armholes which somewhat limit movement, but it's one of my oldest and considering the limitations of my wardrobe I often have to go back to it.


It's not a terrible suit, though. Most people think large armholes are a fact of life on suits and thus why they are "uncomfortable".



crocto said:


> Those sound like thin guy problems to me. The suit is razor sharp too! I wish I could get mine to fit that well.


Not thin guy problems. Manufacturer problems. They'll narrow down everything else on slim fit suits except the part that matters most -- the armholes.



Piqué said:


> I love this look and don't share the quibbles about the shirt vs. suit pattern since I think the suit stripe is so very faint. My question is whether you think the button stance on the suit sits oddly low. I don't feel like I can tell conclusively from the picture, but it just seems like something is off about the spot that it hits. In fact, it looks like the top button sits right where I would expect your navel to be.


I don't see anything odd looking about it. It looks just above the navel to me, but that's where the top button traditionally sits on a two button jacket. It's even more necessary if his trousers have a lower rise. Suits with a high button stance and low rise trousers tend to expose a triangle of shirt and tie when walking around. Not a great look. Thankfully the high buttoning trend is going away, though the low rise trousers remain.



AnthonyFuller said:


> GWW - good eye. Quite a few of my jackets are 3/2 roll. I don't typically button the top button usually following the sometimes/always/never rule. Depending on the cut or the amount of excess, I will sometimes button the top only for pictures. This particular jacket fit great in the waist but I've somehow been losing the extra amount I have and so it looks a little bulky, hence the top buttoning until I stabilize and have more alterations done.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I'd still say that it looks worse to button the top.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Club Room (Macy's)
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not sure if I should x-post to the trad forum -- on one hand, there's a BD collar and a navy blazer, but on the other hand, There's basically everything else about it.

Deansgate/"The San Antonio Collection"/white denim/Cole Haan suede bits.


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> SpitShine wears a modern fit the best anyone can, IMO. My only point of contention are the stripes of the shirt and suit seem too similar to me.


Indeed he does.. but I still don't like it :tongue2:



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not sure if I should x-post to the trad forum -- on one hand, there's a BD collar and a navy blazer, but on the other hand, There's basically everything else about it.


I think I'd like this if you wore socks... and... a shirt that goes with a navy blazer.
And is it possible that you are not wearing those trousers as high up as they were designed to be worn?


----------



## Jovan

Socks are optional with loafers.


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> Socks are optional with loafers.


Indeed they are.. but I still don't like it :tongue2:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Indeed they are.. but I still don't like it


Remember, Jovan, GWW is Swiss . . . .


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> Remember, Jovan, GWW is Swiss . . . .


And.. what's that supposed to mean? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

GWW said:


> Indeed he does.. but I still don't like it :tongue2:
> 
> I think I'd like this if you wore socks... and... a shirt that goes with a navy blazer.
> And is it possible that you are not wearing those trousers as high up as they were designed to be worn?


Thanks. The whole _raison d'etre _of this rig was to wear this shirt with this coat, but I appreciate that it's _far_ outside of tradition.

Unfortunately, I'm wearing these jeans as they are cut, but I would be better off with a touch more rise and a hair less rise.



Jovan said:


> Socks are optional with loafers.


Not with these: the low vamp and small toebox mean that I can barely get my feet in them with socks on, and a bit too much of the sock would end up showing.



GWW said:


> And.. what's that supposed to mean? :icon_scratch:


A regional reputation for precision and orderliness is not such a bad thing: I live a handful of miles from where Tony Soprano resided, so the preconceived notions about my neck of the woods are rather less flattering. :icon_viking:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> And.. what's that supposed to mean? :icon_scratch:


It was meant as humor. It has been my understanding that the Swiss, in general, as a people, are sticklers for propriety. As characterized by the mother of a good friend of mine, after attending an opera in Switzerland, she said, "the Swiss look like they're ironing their clothes while they are wearing them". You are young enough to be at least partially exempted from that particular stereotype.


----------



## GWW

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. The whole _raison d'etre _of this rig was to wear this shirt with this coat, but I appreciate that it's _far_ outside of tradition.


To cheer you up a bit: I'm wearing a bit of an unusal shirt too, feel free to say it's awful (only if it in fact is awful of course.



upr_crust said:


> It was meant as humor. It has been my understanding that the Swiss, in general, as a people, are sticklers for propriety. As characterized by the mother of a good friend of mine, after attending an opera in Switzerland, she said, "the Swiss look like they're ironing their clothes while they are wearing them". You are young enough to be at least partially exempted from that particular stereotype.


Oh, don't worry about the humour part, it was just that there are many stereotypes about the Swiss, so I didn't know which one you meant 
I take the comment of your friend's mother as a compliment, I wish my clothes would really look like that (maybe they do and being Swiss I don't realize it ).

But I think the jacket sleeves say something else:


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. The whole _raison d'etre _of this rig was to wear this shirt with this coat, but I appreciate that it's _far_ outside of tradition.


That's not so much a shirt as it is a Jackson Pollock painting!


----------



## GWW

crocto said:


> That's not so much a shirt as it is a Jackson Pollock painting!


Actually, it is a shirt. ic12337:
Some paintings are described with "oil on canvas" and others with "paint on shirt", I'm sure crusty could tell us more about paintings on shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Actually, it is a shirt. ic12337:Some paintings are described with "oil on canvas" and others with "paint on shirt", I'm sure crusty could tell us more about paintings on shirts. :biggrin:


Sorry, GWW, I gave up being a painting student the spring of 1975, and even then I put the paint on a canvas, not on my shirts.


----------



## zzdocxx

YR I like the look, like a young DiMeola.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

upr_crust said:


> It was meant as humor. It has been my understanding that the Swiss, in general, as a people, are sticklers for propriety. As characterized by the mother of a good friend of mine, after attending an opera in Switzerland, she said, "the Swiss look like they're ironing their clothes while they are wearing them". You are young enough to be at least partially exempted from that particular stereotype.





GWW said:


> To cheer you up a bit: I'm wearing a bit of an unusal shirt too, feel free to say it's awful (only if it in fact is awful of course.


It's not to my taste, but I think you wear it well -- though you may want to look for something a bit more relaxed as casual attire: the color makes that one very casual, it's true, but the texture is a bit shiny.



crocto said:


> That's not so much a shirt as it is a Jackson Pollock painting!


Thank you. I've been studying for an art history exam, and this struck me as an almost Basquiat-ish thing to wear. 'Cept I'm not that cool.



zzdocxx said:


> YR I like the look, like a young DiMeola.


Thanks. I also got "Hunter S. Thompson," and was told this is the shirt equivalent of a Cosby sweater.


----------



## FilipI

GWW said:


> Actually, it is a shirt. ic12337:
> Some paintings are described with "oil on canvas" and others with "paint on shirt", I'm sure crusty could tell us more about paintings on shirts. :biggrin:


Something like:
https://lookastic.com/men/multi-col...t-graham-sughrue-classic-fit-sport-shirt-7491


----------



## crocto

It's definitely a shirt that goes to 11.


----------



## upr_crust

kaehlin said:


> Looks great, upr! That tie really "pops" without being conspicuous, if that makes sense.


Sorry for the delay in acknowledgement, but thanks.



Howard said:


> the outfit reminds me of a teacher from an 80's film. He always worn the bow tie.


My late father was a high school math teacher, though he didn't wear bow ties much while I was growing up.

Violating one of the sacred rules of sartorialism - I'm wearing loafers with a suit today.


----------



## Howard

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not sure if I should x-post to the trad forum -- on one hand, there's a BD collar and a navy blazer, but on the other hand, There's basically everything else about it.
> 
> Deansgate/"The San Antonio Collection"/white denim/Cole Haan suede bits.


quite a nice shirt.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Sorry for the delay in acknowledgement, but thanks.
> 
> My late father was a high school math teacher, though he didn't wear bow ties much while I was growing up.
> 
> Violating one of the sacred rules of sartorialism - I'm wearing loafers with a suit today.


pink looks good on you.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, the loafers look great, especially since the outfit is a bit less-formal and more spring / summer in tone. Also, those are gorgeous loafers - whose are they? And I'd echo Howard's comment on pink; I have noticed today and before that it is a great color for you.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> pink looks good on you.


Thank you. Today's very vivid shade of pink may not be in the most current of vogues, but for someone as pale as I am, every reflection of pink is a good thing .


Fading Fast said:


> UPR, the loafers look great, especially since the outfit is a bit less-formal and more spring / summer in tone. Also, those are gorgeous loafers - whose are they? And I'd echo Howard's comment on pink; I have noticed today and before that it is a great color for you.


I have always liked wearing loafers (either today's, or a pair of black Alden tassel loafers), with my black/white POW glen plaid suits - it always felt "right". Today's loafers are BB Peals, which I bought on clearance sale about four years ago, I think.


----------



## MaxBuck

I don't think the blanket proscription against slip-ons with suiting is at all valid. Obviously the slip-ons should be relatively formal (no beefrolls, please!) and the suit relatively less so, but I have a pair of AE Berwicks that I've worn for over 24 years with various suits. No problems. 

upr_crust, your combo looked great!


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Club Room (Macy's)
> Shoes: Bostonian


The lower button stance on that suit looks much better on you than your Black Brown suits. Or maybe this picture angle is just more flattering.

A couple from the last few days...

Black Lapel suit
Croft & Barrow shirt
Vintage Oscar de la Renta tie
Kent Wang pocket square (light blue, but not easy to tell)
Brooks Brothers braces
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds shoes





Forgive the "robopose"...

Vintage Jos. A. Bank suit
Ledbury shirt and socks
Vintage Robert Talbott tie
Kent Wang pocket square (now in the boring white I'm known for)
Van Heusen belt
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## AnthonyFuller

YRR - the fit is certainly nice. The style is "out there" ans I'd best describe it as straddling the line between trad, eccentric, hipster, or a combination of the three. Clearly you have made the style your own in a good way. The shirt, however, does not strike me as something a person of your slender frame should be wearing unless you are going for a late 80s-early 90s look. It reminds me of something Adrian Paul could get away with wearing as Highlander back in the day.

In any case, I'm not sure what I was thinking today. Probably that I wasn't leaving the house except to take the kids to school, and as always, I live in Portland so any mistakes will be ignored. The pants have a peach hue which makes them look almost skin colored from a distance. I've not been certain of what to wear so I borrowed my navy suit coat as an experiment.

The sleeves are a bit long and the button stance seems low - at least compared to my other jackets. 

The shoes, contrary to what the pictures may show, are my merlot AE park aves.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Thanks Jovan. I finally got together a few bucks and had my tailor hack the crap out of the suit. I bought it a size too large I think and he did what he could with it.

I don't know how you can go from a Croft & Barrow shirt to a Ledbury one. That's like going from a Yugo to a Benz.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Thanks Jovan. I finally got together a few bucks and had my tailor hack the crap out of the suit. I bought it a size too large I think and he did what he could with it.
> 
> I don't know how you can go from a Croft & Barrow shirt to a Ledbury one. That's like going from a Yugo to a Benz.


Ah, well you should get the size down from now on! IIRC, your Black Brown suits have both buttons above the pockets rather than the bottom just at or slightly below as this one does. The latter creates a deeper V which is more flattering.

On your second point, that made me laugh because it couldn't be more right. The collar curls in like no one's business. Problem is all my good shirts were at the cleaners until yesterday afternoon. This is one of those "emergency" non-irons that I have just in case. But my Brooks Brothers one is definitely better quality. I might *gasp* get more, as much as non-irons offend the landed iGentry.


----------



## immanuelrx

Jovan said:


> Ah, well you should get the size down from now on! IIRC, your Black Brown suits have both buttons above the pockets rather than the bottom just at or slightly below as this one does. The latter creates a deeper V which is more flattering.
> 
> On your second point, that made me laugh because it couldn't be more right. The collar curls in like no one's business. Problem is all my good shirts were at the cleaners until yesterday afternoon. This is one of those "emergency" non-irons that I have just in case. But my Brooks Brothers one is definitely better quality. *I might *gasp* get more, as much as non-irons offend the landed iGentry.*


Such a rebel!

Serious question, what is up with the exaggerated pant cuffs? I have never seen cuffs that large before.


----------



## upr_crust

To satisfy the curiosity of those of you who have wanted to know what I look like dressed casually, the following photos. The hat is an addition for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, which, as it is to be a monsoon in NYC this afternoon, and is currently oppressively humid, the hat is for photographic purposes only.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> ... as it is to be a monsoon in NYC this afternoon, and is currently oppressively humid, the hat is for photographic purposes only.


Well, then, do I have the hat for you!

Yes, it's a joke, but the pictured hat works quite well on the golf course on a rainy day.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Well, then, do I have the hat for you!Yes, it's a joke, but the pictured hat works quite well on the golf course on a rainy day.


I have two winter hats which look like fedoras, only they are made of microfiber suede (a.k.a. the finest of polyesters), which are waterproof, and were quite cheap to boot. In weather as warm and humid as it is currently in NYC, any hat is a cause for sweating - I resort to the use of an umbrella only.


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> Ah, well you should get the size down from now on! IIRC, your Black Brown suits have both buttons above the pockets rather than the bottom just at or slightly below as this one does. The latter creates a deeper V which is more flattering.
> 
> On your second point, that made me laugh because it couldn't be more right. The collar curls in like no one's business. Problem is all my good shirts were at the cleaners until yesterday afternoon. This is one of those "emergency" non-irons that I have just in case. But my Brooks Brothers one is definitely better quality. I might *gasp* get more, as much as non-irons offend the landed iGentry.


Yeah the Charles Tyrwhitt suit has a much lower button stance. I selected the Black Brown suit based on the fact that it had, for their line, a lower button stance. Here's a good shot of where the button is.

It must have been quite the emergency if you're willing to sink to Croft & Barrow levels. It's tough to find non-non-iron shirts for a reasonable price.


----------



## Fatman

upr_crust said:


> To satisfy the curiosity of those of you who have wanted to know what I look like dressed casually, the following photos. The hat is an addition for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, which, as it is to be a monsoon in NYC this afternoon, and is currently oppressively humid, the hat is for photographic purposes only.


Very nice. What are the pants?


----------



## upr_crust

Fatman said:


> Very nice. What are the pants?


BB Advantage chinos - Milano model, bought, in part, as I was able to get my formerly fat ass into them (they're the slimmest cut of chinos made by BB).


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Forgive the "robopose"...
> 
> Vintage Jos. A. Bank suit
> Ledbury shirt and socks
> Vintage Robert Talbott tie
> Kent Wang pocket square (now in the boring white I'm known for)
> Van Heusen belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes


Jovan: Those "stovepipe" cuffs are most impressive. What is the depth of those cuffs and what is your inseam? I ask because when I went for a deeper cuffs on one of my suits, the tailor advised I should go for less cuff or would need to get a longer inseam...my usual inseam measurement is 31". :icon_scratch:

PS: That is a very nice look, overall! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

immanuelrx said:


> Such a rebel!
> 
> Serious question, what is up with the exaggerated pant cuffs? I have never seen cuffs that large before.





eagle2250 said:


> Jovan: Those "stovepipe" cuffs are most impressive. What is the depth of those cuffs and what is your inseam? I ask because when I went for a deeper cuffs on one of my suits, the tailor advised I should go for less cuff or would need to get a longer inseam...my usual inseam measurement is 31". :icon_scratch:
> 
> PS: That is a very nice look, overall! :thumbs-up:


They're really not as big as that perspective makes them look. 1.75". My inseam is also 31"


----------



## SpitShine

Looks great Jovan, although I'm not personally too keen on striped ties, the fit and style are all top notch.


----------



## upr_crust

A daytime wedding at the Jersey shore, and a weak moment at Brooks Bros. - this is the result . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, fantastic, perfect daytime summer wedding attire. Any chance the wedding is in Spring Lake? I went to a wedding in Spring Lake a few years back - but did not look as sharp as you do - and it is the perfect setting for your outfit. Spring Lake has one after another beautiful 100-year-old Victorian that has been meticulously maintain or restored. Also, the lake and church are right out of the 1920s. Regardless of where it is, I'm comfortable you'll be the best dressed. Enjoy the day.


----------



## momsdoc

Looking fine Upr. Nice example of cuffs with flat front pants.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> A daytime wedding at the Jersey shore, and a weak moment at Brooks Bros. - this is the result . . .


Stunning Sir, simply stunning.


----------



## GWW

I'll have to join the chorus praising Crustys latest fit.
It's absolutely gorgeous. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MaxBuck

Wonderful stuff, upr_crust.


----------



## kaehlin

I wish my weak moments ended up looking so good! Great look for a daytime shore wedding, Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, fantastic, perfect daytime summer wedding attire. Any chance the wedding is in Spring Lake? I went to a wedding in Spring Lake a few years back - but did not look as sharp as you do - and it is the perfect setting for your outfit. Spring Lake has one after another beautiful 100-year-old Victorian that has been meticulously maintain or restored. Also, the lake and church are right out of the 1920s. Regardless of where it is, I'm comfortable you'll be the best dressed. Enjoy the day.


The wedding was indeed in Spring Lake, though in a modern catering venue next to a pond (ceremony outside, drinks and hors d'oeuvres on the terrace, luncheon inside). From what I saw of the town, it does look terrifically quaint and pretty.



momsdoc said:


> Looking fine Upr. Nice example of cuffs with flat front pants.


When given the choice, flat front or pleats, there are always cuffs. Personal preference on my part.



immanuelrx said:


> Stunning Sir, simply stunning.





GWW said:


> I'll have to join the chorus praising Crustys latest fit.
> It's absolutely gorgeous. :thumbs-up:





MaxBuck said:


> Wonderful stuff, upr_crust.





kaehlin said:


> I wish my weak moments ended up looking so good! Great look for a daytime shore wedding, Upr.


Thank you, thank you, thank you, and thank you. My attire today was even very well received at That Other Website, of which I was quite uncertain as to reaction.


----------



## GWW

I had some fun today with my new bow tie:


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Double breasted Sunday





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

I think your best so far, AF! That jacket fits fantastically. Question, and please don't take it as a criticism, I'm just wndering if that's how you normally carry your arms, or just something you do when you pose for photos, to show the tailoring in the body?


----------



## Anthony Charton

AF, I've commented on the jacket fit before- it is, indeed, spot-on. My preference is to leave the bottom button unbuttoned on DB jackets, but there is no rule whatsoever regarding this. On the other hand- am I mistaken in believing that your trousers do not have cuffs? It's traditional for DB suits to be cuffed, and I encourage you to have them tailored to that end if there is enough material to do so.


----------



## Jovan

Seconded. Very nice. Who is the maker?

I don't know if cuffs are traditional. Just a choice, IMO.



SpitShine said:


> Looks great Jovan, although I'm not personally too keen on striped ties, the fit and style are all top notch.


Bond influence? I love both simple stripes and patterns. Can't imagine my tie wardrobe without either.

Today: Nothing special.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Brothers tie
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## kaehlin

AnthonyFuller said:


> Double breasted Sunday
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I like it, AF!


----------



## momsdoc

Anthony,
Great fit. That's how I'd like to see your sleeves all the time. Nice suit, with the rught amount of waist suppresion. You look 15 lbs lighter in that suit compared to anything I've seen you in. Good job. The trousers look great, though I agree on the cuffs.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

StylePurgatory said:


> I think your best so far, AF! That jacket fits fantastically. Question, and please don't take it as a criticism, I'm just wndering if that's how you normally carry your arms, or just something you do when you pose for photos, to show the tailoring in the body?


Thank you! My only complaint about the jacket would be the arm holes, as they are a bit tight as are the pants in the thigh area. I don't normally carry my arms this way, as far as I know so no criticism taken.



Anthony Charton said:


> AF, I've commented on the jacket fit before- it is, indeed, spot-on. My preference is to leave the bottom button unbuttoned on DB jackets, but there is no rule whatsoever regarding this. On the other hand- am I mistaken in believing that your trousers do not have cuffs? It's traditional for DB suits to be cuffed, and I encourage you to have them tailored to that end if there is enough material to do so.


Thanks AC - I was not aware of leaving a DB jacket's lower button unbuttoned, but I may try it. This is my only DB suit and outside of going to church I don't have many occasions to wear it. You are correct that the pants have no cuffs. It appears to have around 2" inside, so I may be able to have cuffs made up next time I hit the tailor. Of all my suits and dress pants, this is only one of two pairs that do not have cuffs.



Jovan said:


> Seconded. Very nice. Who is the maker?
> 
> I don't know if cuffs are traditional. Just a choice, IMO.


Thanks Jovan - I honestly did not know who the maker was until you asked. The suit was purchased 8 years ago for my first post-college interview via eBay. Zero alterations have been done, so needless to say I'm pretty pleased. In hindsight, I can't believe I wore a DB suit for a interview, but most people in my field (engineering) have zero sartorial understanding so I suppose it didn't matter as long as I wasn't too flashy.

The label, upon closer inspection, reveals it to be a Canelli, from a shop in Lathrup Village, MI - Kosins. Appears the shop closed down in the early 1990s, so the suit is perhaps a 1980s vintage. I can't be certain.



kaehlin said:


> I like it, AF!


Thanks Kaehlin!



momsdoc said:


> Anthony,
> Great fit. That's how I'd like to see your sleeves all the time. Nice suit, with the rught amount of waist suppresion. You look 15 lbs lighter in that suit compared to anything I've seen you in. Good job. The trousers look great, though I agree on the cuffs.


Thanks Momsdoc!


----------



## FilipI

AnthonyFuller said:


> Double breasted Sunday
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Antony, your best fit so far, IMHO!


----------



## FilipI

Jovan said:


>


Jovan, is that a black suit?


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and back to reality. At least the weather in NYC is exceptionally pleasant - true spring weather.


----------



## Jovan

AF: Wow, '80s? Apart from the slight belly on the lapels, the suit doesn't date itself very much at all. Then again, so does a Ralph Lauren Chaps suit I have (apart from the 6x1, it's a pretty middle of the road cut). You also know what measurements to shop for on eBay now.



FilipI said:


> Jovan, is that a black suit?


Nope. Charcoal.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Worn last Sunday 



The photo is a little old but it's similar to what I wore.


----------



## momsdoc

Finally 70's and sunny.


----------



## Jovan

Betrayed one of the guidelines I live by... no OCBDs with city suits. But somehow it just felt right.

Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Brooks Brothers tie
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Kent Wang linen square
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave

https://imageshack.com/i/n7adzrj


----------



## vpkozel

momsdoc said:


> Finally 70's and sunny.


I like those shoes MD, what are they?


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple for a Tuesday . . . .


----------



## Piqué

momsdoc said:


> Finally 70's and sunny.


Fun!



upr_crust said:


> Something simple for a Tuesday . . . .


Love this.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Betrayed one of the guidelines I live by... no OCBDs with city suits. But somehow it just felt right.
> 
> Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Kent Wang linen square
> Ledbury socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave
> ........


Jovan: That is one killer rig...you hit the ball clean out of the ballpark, but the monochrome are a bit jarring to the senses. Though I do like argles, perhaps a darker toned, design would be a better choice? Over all, :thumbs_up:!


----------



## FilipI

Not today, but a few days ago... Warm weather and the seersucker suit...


----------



## rswearing

vpkozel said:


> I like those shoes MD, what are they?


THIS!!!


----------



## Reuben

rswearing said:


> THIS!!!


Johnston and Murphy


----------



## Piqué

> I like those shoes MD, what are they?





rswearing said:


> THIS!!!





Reuben said:


> Johnston and Murphy


Haha, yeah, we had the conversation about those shoes a couple weeks ago. I want a pair of them so badly.


----------



## upr_crust

Something equally simple for a Wednesday . . .


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Yesterday...needs some sleeve work... 



...and today...needs some waist suppression



Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenshirt

Upr_crst:

Somehow your combo of suit, shirt, shoes and tie all work for me. Excellent !


----------



## Piqué

AnthonyFuller said:


> Yesterday...needs some sleeve work...
> 
> ...and today...needs some waist suppression
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I think the first one looks great. You just need longer shirt sleeves. What a contrast in fit between the first and the second. The second looks like a totally different person.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Something equally simple for a Wednesday . . .


 Something I rarely say because our styles are so different most of the time... I would wear everything you are here. Peak lapels are something I need to try on a suit one of these days. And, you know, monk straps are practically required to be a member of the iGentry now.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Something I rarely say because our styles are so different most of the time... I would wear everything you are here. Peak lapels are something I need to try on a suit one of these days. And, you know, monk straps are practically required to be a member of the iGentry now.


Thank you, Jovan. Our styles are different, but it's nice to know that we can appreciate each other's style within its own context - and sometimes even have crossover!


----------



## Jovan

Precisely. 

Today, giving the suits a bit of a rest. Mixed results. It's a lot easier to dress well with a suit than with a sport coat.

Banana Republic sport coat
Ratio Clothing long roll OCBD
Polo knit tie
Tie bar I can't remember the brand of
Trousers whose brand I dare not say
Lands' End belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Smartwool socks


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AnthonyFuller said:


> Yesterday...needs some sleeve work...
> 
> ...and today...needs some waist suppression
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


This second one is always going to be tough: Doing a dark coat with a dark tie is far from difficult. Doing a dark tie with a light coat, again, is pretty easy. Doing a darker coat with a light tie is not impossible, though I'll concede that it can be tricky.

Doing a light coat with a light tie is very hard to pull off, because you end up with very little contrast between coat/shirt/tie, and I think that's an issue that crops up with this second outfit here.

I really like the lines of the first coat.

Jovan,

I like that, and it happens to be the _perfect_ context for argyle socks. :icon_viking:


----------



## momsdoc

Jovan.

It must be the lighting, but I can't make out a lot of the colors. Is the shirt Ecru, white, pale lavender? Is the tie black? The jacket colors are very different as is the lightings effect in pics 2 and 3. I'm at a total loss as to the PS. The reason I'm confused is the socks while a nice use of argyle are lavender and green. I'm trying to see what color they are coordinating with. Cell phone photos aren't worth a damn. I hope the iPhone 6 has a surprise in store for us in this regard. I'm due for an upgrade from my 4S.


----------



## Jovan

If I could take a picture of myself outside every day, I would! Clothing colours are always more true with outdoor photography.

Shirt and pocket square are light blue, tie is dark blue/almost navy, jacket is light grey with medium grey and navy overchecks, trousers charcoal (and in need of shortening, I know), socks light grey. The belt has an olive surcingle strap. Hope that clears up everything. As I said, I think these were mixed results.


----------



## upr_crust

Some bright colors for a wet and dreary day in NYC . . .


----------



## Howard

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not sure if I should x-post to the trad forum -- on one hand, there's a BD collar and a navy blazer, but on the other hand, There's basically everything else about it.
> 
> Deansgate/"The San Antonio Collection"/white denim/Cole Haan suede bits.


very nice.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Sorry for the delay in acknowledgement, but thanks.
> 
> My late father was a high school math teacher, though he didn't wear bow ties much while I was growing up.
> 
> Violating one of the sacred rules of sartorialism - I'm wearing loafers with a suit today.


nice pink shirt.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> To satisfy the curiosity of those of you who have wanted to know what I look like dressed casually, the following photos. The hat is an addition for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, which, as it is to be a monsoon in NYC this afternoon, and is currently oppressively humid, the hat is for photographic purposes only.


very casual look.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A daytime wedding at the Jersey shore, and a weak moment at Brooks Bros. - this is the result . . .


very nice color of white.


----------



## FilipI

Going for an evening walk...


----------



## Jovan

Lotsa blue today.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
Vintage Sulka tie
Salt + Dapper pocket square and braces
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## upr_crust

I fear I'm being rather redundant today, as That Other Website's Friday Challenge is "vested interest" - attire worn with a waistcoat. As today's suit is the only three-piece I have in rotation, I'm making do with wearing it. It will be a challenge to wear this to the office, but at least one of my co-workers, having seen photos from the wedding last Saturday where today's suit made its debut, wanted to see it in real life. Ah, well - it's the day before a major holiday, rules can be relaxed (as it is, my office is "business casual").

The extra photo is of my new MTM sports jacket, which I threw on, just to see what it would look like. I'll have endless hours of enjoyment trying to figure out how to accessorize it.


----------



## momsdoc

Upr,
What are those black penny loafers with the perforated topstitch border that Howard re posted? Do you know if they still make them and were they available in burgundy? They would be a nice change from the plain pennys I have.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Upr,
> What are those black penny loafers with the perforated topstitch border that Howard re posted? Do you know if they still make them and were they available in burgundy? They would be a nice change from the plain pennys I have.


Those black loafers were BB Peals, and are from several seasons ago. I believe they only came in black or light brown (about the same color as my shoes today). I do not recall if they were available in burgundy, but, yes, they would be quite handsome in that color.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr: great, absolutely great tie with today's suit and shirt (I think I like this combo better than the wedding combo). Also, now that you've worn the suit once (I'm assuming it is a linen or a linen / cotton blend), it looks better as it looked a bit stiff when brand new, but is now starting to shape a bit to your body and acquiring a more natural drape in general. 

The fit of your new MTM is outstanding and, yes, that jacket will give you lots of fun and options to put outfits together around it. Enjoy it - it's beautiful.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Gotta say, upr_crust, I like this combo very much, or rather would with a different tie.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust, you look great, but I've got you beat on the challenge once I post mine tomorrow!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr: great, absolutely great tie with today's suit and shirt (I think I like this combo better than the wedding combo). Also, now that you've worn the suit once (I'm assuming it is a linen or a linen / cotton blend), it looks better as it looked a bit stiff when brand new, but is now starting to shape a bit to your body and acquiring a more natural drape in general. The fit of your new MTM is outstanding and, yes, that jacket will give you lots of fun and options to put outfits together around it. Enjoy it - it's beautiful.


Thanks. The lack of crispness in the linen has engendered a lot of comfort (the suit is all linen), and thanks for the comments on the new sports jacket as well.


MaxBuck said:


> Gotta say, upr_crust, I like this combo very much, or rather would with a different tie.


Yes, today's tie is not what I'd pick to go with the new SC, but the waistcoat, with perhaps tan linen trousers, and the new SC would be a very nice combo, I think.


StylePurgatory said:


> upr_crust, you look great, but I've got you beat on the challenge once I post mine tomorrow!


I look forward to the competition!


----------



## StylePurgatory

My social calendar, and the challenge, have aligned perfectly. Of course, I shall post a pic here, as well.


----------



## rswearing

You know those mornings where you wake up and you just know that you're going to need the dinosaurs and volcanoes bow tie today? Yeah...










Edited to add:

Well that picture is kind of pixilated....

This is a little better I guess..


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I fear I'm being rather redundant today, as That Other Website's Friday Challenge is "vested interest" - attire worn with a waistcoat. As today's suit is the only three-piece I have in rotation, I'm making do with wearing it. It will be a challenge to wear this to the office, but at least one of my co-workers, having seen photos from the wedding last Saturday where today's suit made its debut, wanted to see it in real life. Ah, well - it's the day before a major holiday, rules can be relaxed (as it is, my office is "business casual").
> 
> The extra photo is of my new MTM sports jacket, which I threw on, just to see what it would look like. I'll have endless hours of enjoyment trying to figure out how to accessorize it.


nice tie, what color is that?


----------



## Jovan

Finally got up the confidence to wear a bow tie to work today. Got a mixture of compliments (mostly from female coworkers) and teasing (mostly from male coworkers). Hm.  Personally though, I prefer the look of 2" pointed ends better. This straight end is just a little on the thin side for my tastes.

Brooks Brothers sack blazer, vintage bow, and OCBD
Kent Wang pocket square (light blue, but once again photography fails to capture it)
J. Crew surcingle
Lands' End khakis
Gap socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## StylePurgatory

I think I'd prefer that bow tie with a solid shirt. It's bold in both pattern, and colour, and I think I'd let it be the star. I agree that pointed ends seem to suit you, and work better on a narrower blade.


----------



## Inen1935

Nice I like this look.


----------



## RogerP

Haven't had much time to contribute but I've been enjoying catching up on the last several pages - really good fits, gents.

Another weekend wear shot:


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Finally got up the confidence to wear a bow tie to work today. Got a mixture of compliments (mostly from female coworkers) and teasing (mostly from male coworkers). Hm.  Personally though, I prefer the look of 2" pointed ends better. This straight end is just a little on the thin side for my tastes.
> 
> Brooks Brothers sack blazer, vintage bow, and OCBD
> Kent Wang pocket square (light blue, but once again photography fails to capture it)
> J. Crew surcingle
> Lands' End khakis
> Gap socks
> Florsheim pennies


nice color bow tie.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Haven't had much time to contribute but I've been enjoying catching up on the last several pages - really good fits, gents.
> 
> Another weekend wear shot:


looking sharp Rog.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Howard.

Jovan - you pulled together that outfit with the bowtie very well indeed.


----------



## GWW

rswearing said:


> You know those mornings where you wake up and you just know that you're going to need the dinosaurs and volcanoes bow tie today? Yeah...


And what do you see? Your gut feeling was completely right; that bowtie's great. :biggrin:


----------



## Earendur

Not exactly what I'm wearing today but....

I have a friend's wedding in two weeks, it's outdoors with a dress code of "semiformal or dressy casual"

This is what I came up with from what I have (trying to avoid the black suit).



What do you think? I have two weeks to make changes or purchases, but a fairly limited budget.

I'm most inclined to try to get some different shoes...


----------



## RogerP

Earendur said:


> I'm most inclined to try to get some different shoes...


Run with that inclination. Otherwise good.


----------



## GWW

RogerP said:


> Run with that inclination. Otherwise good.


Yes, different shoes, a different tie knot and maybe a pocket square and you should be good.


----------



## Earendur

Ok, thanks. Can you give any specific recommendation towards shoes or tie knots? I've wanted to get some oxblood brogues, but I'm not sure I have enough time to be sure I'm really getting what I want, good quality, etc.


----------



## GWW

I'd go with a regular or double four in hand knot.

For shoes maybe these?


----------



## StylePurgatory

GWW said:


> Yes, different shoes, a different tie knot and maybe a pocket square and you should be good.


Tie the smallest four in hand you can. A pocket square isn't necessary, and might be hard to do well with that shirt. If you have one that is great, wear it, but skip the square if isn't awesome. The suggestion of the brogues below is great. Some bit loafers, maybe. Burgundy is your friend with this outfit. I think you've done well given the unclear dress code. I think you'll look in place with others in suits, or those on the casual end. Well done!


----------



## Earendur

Hmmm, thanks. GWW, it's funny, I was looking at those exact ones, but new is out of my price range. So I found these: 
Which are now mine... I'm hoping that was a decent deal.

On the pocket square, I was thinking about it, but I don't currently have one - actually my only pocket square is white. So I am in the market for more, as it were.

Thanks for the tips and compliments Style!


----------



## StylePurgatory

Went to a fundraiser last night:

And a quick stop at the bar, after:


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ You seem happiest with the biggest glass in your hand, apres le spectacle . . .

You look great while still in "formal mode" - rather rakish in the aftermath .


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ You seem happiest with the biggest glass in your hand, apres le spectacle . . .


Well, I actually had no photos of me during. I took many of everything else. Here's one from the photo booth:


----------



## SpitShine

Very nice, big improvement from your days as an Edinburgh heroin addict:


----------



## StylePurgatory

Well I make a lot more per picture now.


----------



## immanuelrx

StylePurgatory said:


> Well I make a lot more per picture now.


Haha! I am not the only one to make the comparison!


----------



## StylePurgatory

immanuelrx said:


> Haha! I am not the only one to make the comparison!


Not by a long shot. About every six months, like clockwork.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Not by a long shot. About every six months, like clockwork.


There are worse things. When I had a Van ****, and metal-framed glasses, everyone said I looked liked Lenin. I'd have settled for Ewan MacGregor.


----------



## Jovan

I kind of see it in the smile, but not much else. I'd prefer to think that you simply _look_ like you could be a movie star.

In any case, great getup.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> There are worse things. When I had a Van ****, and metal-framed glasses, everyone said I looked liked Lenin. I'd have settled for Ewan MacGregor.


True, I used to get Alfalfa comparisons when I was young. Apparently I was his hispanic doppelgänger.


----------



## immanuelrx

Jovan said:


> I kind of see it in the smile, but not much else. I'd prefer to think that you simply _look_ like you could be a movie star.
> 
> In any case, great getup.


Your right, it is only the smile...

How the heck do you post larger pics?


----------



## StylePurgatory

I was actually surprised I got it for those two photos. I thought they were not good examples of the resemblance. This is a better one:



And I've always thought I looked a bit like Timothy Dalton in this picture, though not really in a good way, lol:



RE: bigger photos, host them on another site, and use the "Use URL" tab when uploading.


----------



## Jovan

Not in a good way? At his current age, Timothy Dalton is still quite the looker. At least in my opinion.


----------



## makroftar

Jeans and black Tshirt, I love to keep it simple


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> Not in a good way? At his current age, Timothy Dalton is still quite the looker. At least in my opinion.


I more meant I didn't look that good in the photo, than that Timothy Dalton doesn't look good.


----------



## Howard

StylePurgatory said:


> Went to a fundraiser last night:
> 
> And a quick stop at the bar, after:


looking very dapper SP.


----------



## upr_crust

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's back to work we go, after a long weekend . . .


----------



## riyadh552

RogerP said:


> Haven't had much time to contribute but I've been enjoying catching up on the last several pages - really good fits, gents.
> 
> Another weekend wear shot:


Roger,

Those boots are beautiful? Carmina? I'm looking for a pair of Navy Suede Chullas myself.

Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Since I didn't work on Memorial Day, I decided to have a strong showing of patriotism in my outfit today. In hindsight, I forgot my flag lapel pin.






Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## espressocycle

Just got my used Allen Edmonds Cambridge Shell Cordovan shoes in the mail. It pains me that they are marked $13 on the bottom and I paid $200 on eBay, but they are in perfect shape and bought with money I made selling my own fairly lucrative thrift store finds, so what the heck?


----------



## rswearing

Just a little blue... 



Banks coat and shirt. 
Bow Tie Club tie 
Links from ETSY
Bass shoes 
Socks by...I don't know. Something awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylePurgatory

GREAT sock-shoe-pants combo!


----------



## RogerP

riyadh552 said:


> Roger,
> 
> Those boots are beautiful? Carmina? I'm looking for a pair of Navy Suede Chullas myself.
> 
> Thanks.


Yessir - Carmina Rain last. I'd take one in every colour they make if I could.


----------



## upr_crust

Overcast skies, a new sports jacket - it's Wednesday in NYC.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, wow, the sport coat looks awesome and the bow tie and shirt combo bring all the colors out and together. 

I hope I'm wrong and I only mention this because I know it is a new MTM jacket and the tailor would fix this for you, but there appears to be some puckering or rippling along the lapel on your left side - in particular, for the first six or so inches above the top button. Maybe it's just the lighting or some material simply has a bit of a natural pucker, but this seems to be concentrated in the area mentioned (which argues against it being intrinsic to the material). The jacket is beautiful either way, but since it is new and MTM, it should be perfect.


----------



## RogerP

Crusty, that is just outstanding.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's back to work we go, after a long weekend . . .


looking quite nice as usual.


----------



## Howard

rswearing said:


> Just a little blue...
> 
> Banks coat and shirt.
> Bow Tie Club tie
> Links from ETSY
> Bass shoes
> Socks by...I don't know. Something awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I love the tie.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Overcast skies, a new sports jacket - it's Wednesday in NYC.





RogerP said:


> Crusty, that is just outstanding.


Daily, I look forward to and stand in awe of upr_crust's pictorial offerings. While I fully concur with my esteemed friend RogerP's overall assessment of U/C's rig for the day and I freely admit to feeling like such a poseur even presuming to question U/C's sartorial choices, I think a bit more of a contrast in the color choice for the bow tie (such as he did with the pocket square) would have bestowed even greater impact to the end result!


----------



## GWW

Went to see Benjamin Britten's Peter Grimes yesterday. Here a picture of my upper half (please excuse the weird fold on my left shoulder):


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, wow, the sport coat looks awesome and the bow tie and shirt combo bring all the colors out and together. I hope I'm wrong and I only mention this because I know it is a new MTM jacket and the tailor would fix this for you, but there appears to be some puckering or rippling along the lapel on your left side - in particular, for the first six or so inches above the top button. Maybe it's just the lighting or some material simply has a bit of a natural pucker, but this seems to be concentrated in the area mentioned (which argues against it being intrinsic to the material). The jacket is beautiful either way, but since it is new and MTM, it should be perfect.


I will be visiting BB this noontime, and if the rippling is as you describe, I'll have my MTM guy take a look at it. It may be something that merely needs to be ironed/steamed out. It may also be a byproduct of being crammed into my always too-full closet .


RogerP said:


> Crusty, that is just outstanding.


Thank you, Roger!


eagle2250 said:


> Daily, I look forward to and stand in awe of upr_crust's pictorial offerings. While I fully concur with my esteemed friend RogerP's overall assessment of U/C's rig for the day and I freely admit to feeling like such a poseur even presuming to question U/C's sartorial choices, I think a bit more of a contrast in the color choice for the bow tie (such as he did with the pocket square) would have bestowed even greater impact to the end result!


One of my reasons for visiting BB today is to see if I can find a tie that will better go with today's jacket. With this shirt, I was rather at a loss as to which tie with which to match the jacket - today's choice of tie was a compromise, and motivated by a desire to wear a bow tie as much as it was picked to complement the shirt and jacket.


----------



## Piqué

Crusty - LOVE today's look. Fantastic!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, wow, the sport coat looks awesome and the bow tie and shirt combo bring all the colors out and together. I hope I'm wrong and I only mention this because I know it is a new MTM jacket and the tailor would fix this for you, but there appears to be some puckering or rippling along the lapel on your left side - in particular, for the first six or so inches above the top button. Maybe it's just the lighting or some material simply has a bit of a natural pucker, but this seems to be concentrated in the area mentioned (which argues against it being intrinsic to the material). The jacket is beautiful either way, but since it is new and MTM, it should be perfect.


On examination of the jacket and the photos, what you are seeing as "puckering" is the pick stitching of the lapel, I believe. I actually did visit BB and see my MTM guy this lunchtime, and he was pleased with his handiwork (his concern was that the Golden Fleece wooden hanger supplied with the jacket, by its construction, would cause pulling of the fabric at the shoulders, which, so far, it has not).


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Upr - absolutely love the new jacket. That style pattern is one of my favorites.

Another rainy Wednesday here in Portland. 





Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore this a while ago. Hopsack blazer, shantung tie, Ascot Chang bespoke shirt from 1994.

With tan chinos and burgundy v-fronts.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Formal Friday", but with an option to submit photos one day early. As I'm seeing friends for drinks this evening who would appreciate formality in all its permutations, I've taken the early option. (It is also to be significantly cooler today in NYC than tomorrow - a waistcoat will be a welcome layer of insulation this morning, but superfluous on Friday.)


----------



## momsdoc

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Formal Friday", but with an option to submit photos one day early. As I'm seeing friends for drinks this evening who would appreciate formality in all its permutations, I've taken the early option. (It is also to be significantly cooler today in NYC than tomorrow - a waistcoat will be a welcome layer of insulation this morning, but superfluous on Friday.)


Upr,

As usual a natty suit, great combo with the butcher stripe and foulard tie. The cufflinks really complement the tie well. My only criticism is the PS. While a nice combo and beautiful in it's own right, it appears to disappear in the pocket against the suit. Possibly something with a bit more emphasis on the contrast colors would be better with that suit. It's a bit too understated for me, but being "formal friday", maybe that's what you were going for. You certainly continue to keep us all on our toes.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> On examination of the jacket and the photos, what you are seeing as "puckering" is the pick stitching of the lapel, I believe. I actually did visit BB and see my MTM guy this lunchtime, and he was pleased with his handiwork (his concern was that the Golden Fleece wooden hanger supplied with the jacket, by its construction, would cause pulling of the fabric at the shoulders, which, so far, it has not).


That's great, it is a beautiful jacket and I just wanted to make sure you were getting what you deserved.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## AnthonyFuller

My wife really liked the tie and coat combo, but I wasn't sure if they were too close in appearance. 
Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> Went to see Benjamin Britten's Peter Grimes yesterday. Here a picture of my upper half (please excuse the weird fold on my left shoulder):


definitely liking the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Upr,As usual a natty suit, great combo with the butcher stripe and foulard tie. The cufflinks really complement the tie well. My only criticism is the PS. While a nice combo and beautiful in it's own right, it appears to disappear in the pocket against the suit. Possibly something with a bit more emphasis on the contrast colors would be better with that suit. It's a bit too understated for me, but being "formal friday", maybe that's what you were going for. You certainly continue to keep us all on our toes.


The PS is definitely understated, and perhaps not entirely intentionally, but better that it be a little somber than be too loud. Otherwise, thanks for the compliments - even at That Other Website, reaction to today's attire has been strongly positive.


Fading Fast said:


> That's great, it is a beautiful jacket and I just wanted to make sure you were getting what you deserved.


As it happens, I went back to BB this lunchtime, to buy a tie that would coordinate with the jacket. There was no swatch available, but another client had had a three-piece suit made up in the same fabric as my sports jacket, so my MTM guy and I used it as a background against which to try ties. Settled on a striped tie, the dominant color of which was a light orange (think the color of a Creamsicle). Will model in due course.


----------



## Jovan

Tuesday: New royal oxford shirt. Really like it.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, pocket square, and socks
Vintage Bert Pulitzer tie
Allen Edmonds Fairfax




Wednesday: I couldn't get the tie to cooperate and stop giving me the double dimple look. Um... sprezzatura? :biggrin:

Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Banana Republic tie (when they were still made in Italy)
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Ledbury pocket square and socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue




Today: Trying out a tab collar shirt from TweedyDon. Got a few compliments on it, including that it was "dope". :cool2: I suspect people don't see tab collars much these days.

Black Lapel suit (again)
Brooks Brothers Makers shirt
Ralph Lauren Polo tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Croft & Barrow tie bar
Calvin Klein socks (unseen, plain navy)
Allen Edmonds Fairfax (again)


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Jovan, all nice looks. I prefer both the Tuesday and Wednesday shots to that of today. Something seems out of place with the shirt, but it could be the picture or my phone.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks but what do you mean by "out of place"?


----------



## upr_crust

Very nice looks, Jovan - I approve the usage of the tab-collared shirt .

Keeping with the theme from That Other Website - "We don't need no stinkin' Casual Friday" - today's attire . . .


----------



## kaehlin

upr_crust said:


> Very nice looks, Jovan - I approve the usage of the tab-collared shirt .
> 
> Keeping with the theme from That Other Website - "We don't need no stinkin' Casual Friday" - today's attire . . .


This is great, Upr. I really like the tie!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1. Indeed,
every component of upr_crust's rig for today is stunning! The monk straps are particularly striking.


----------



## Oldsport

Jovan, I like all of them. Is that first one really a Black suit? I may have to break mine out and ignore that nasty 'rule'! Also, in looking at your jacket fits, I really need to take a few to the tailor and have the sleeves adjusted to show more cuff.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Jovan said:


> Thanks but what do you mean by "out of place"?


Not sure, it isn't the tab. Perhaps it just looked different to me with the contrast.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

While I don't visit that other website, I do like when Upr mentions the theme of the week, so I can half-heartedly try to look somewhat respectable.


Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> Very nice looks, Jovan - I approve the usage of the tab-collared shirt .
> 
> Keeping with the theme from That Other Website - "We don't need no stinkin' Casual Friday" - today's attire . . .


Coming from you, a high compliment. Afraid I'm in casual Friday gear today...



Triathlete said:


> Jovan, I like all of them. Is that first one really a Black suit? I may have to break mine out and ignore that nasty 'rule'! Also, in looking at your jacket fits, I really need to take a few to the tailor and have the sleeves adjusted to show more cuff.


Thanks.

Negative on that, it's a charcoal.  That's one "rule" I advise you to stick to.

The only time I'd wear a black suit these days is for a funeral, but I don't even own one anymore.

If you insist on wearing a black lounge suit though, keep it to night time and try to avoid the Reservoir Dogs/Men in Black/The Matrix look of a white shirt and black tie with black shoes. It looks like a poor attempt at a tuxedo. The "rule" came about because we no longer needed black suits to hide soot on our clothing after the late 19th century. Add to that, it's hard to find shirts and ties that don't look much brighter next to the absence of colour that is black. Caucasian people can look downright washed out in them during the day, even if they have a tan. I think the biggest thing is the versatility of a grey or blue suit versus black plus that they look less morose.

My first suit was black. I wish it wasn't. Months after getting it and learning what I just told you here, I realized charcoal was the better choice.



AnthonyFuller said:


> Not sure, it isn't the tab. Perhaps it just looked different to me with the contrast.


Ah, I see.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


Holy ****! (Insert your favorite four-lettered superlative) I understand the minor criticisms, but I disagree. "Conservative business dress" or "Formal Friday" or etc etc.....this is a grand slam.


----------



## Jovan

AnthonyFuller said:


> While I don't visit that other website, I do like when Upr mentions the theme of the week, so I can half-heartedly try to look somewhat respectable.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


I think it looks respectable. The thing I'd do differently is straighten the pocket square a bit and use a spread collar rather than forward point.


----------



## Oldsport

Ha! Yes, I realized after I posted that you didn't mean a 'Black color' and I looked closer and could see it was Charcoal. However, too busy too edit my post. You did have me worried


----------



## simonfoy

Still looking great Upr and I hope I find you well. More Radiotherapy for me, very ill at the mo. under palliative care team at the Hospice. Won't post again so just wanted to say goodbye and thanks for posting so many great pics and making me up my game xxx Lots of love Simon


----------



## upr_crust

Simon, I have written to you privately, but I did not want your sad news to go without my public acknowledgement. Courage, mon brave, and my thoughts are with you and your family.



simonfoy said:


> Still looking great Upr and I hope I find you well. More Radiotherapy for me, very ill at the mo. under palliative care team at the Hospice. Won't post again so just wanted to say goodbye and thanks for posting so many great pics and making me up my game xxx Lots of love Simon


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Tuesday: New royal oxford shirt. Really like it.
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Ledbury shirt, pocket square, and socks
> Vintage Bert Pulitzer tie
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday: I couldn't get the tie to cooperate and stop giving me the double dimple look. Um... sprezzatura? :biggrin:
> 
> Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Banana Republic tie (when they were still made in Italy)
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Ledbury pocket square and socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: Trying out a tab collar shirt from TweedyDon. Got a few compliments on it, including that it was "dope". :cool2: I suspect people don't see tab collars much these days.
> 
> Black Lapel suit (again)
> Brooks Brothers Makers shirt
> Ralph Lauren Polo tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Croft & Barrow tie bar
> Calvin Klein socks (unseen, plain navy)
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax (again)


That is a nice colorful tie.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Very nice looks, Jovan - I approve the usage of the tab-collared shirt .
> 
> Keeping with the theme from That Other Website - "We don't need no stinkin' Casual Friday" - today's attire . . .


I love the color purple.


----------



## Fading Fast

Keeping with the theme from That Other Website - "We don't need no stinkin' Casual Friday" - today's attire . . .









[/QUOTE]

Hectic day yesterday, so I'm a bit late, but couldn't let this one go by without saying - Pow! You killed it. Awesome, from the bow tie to the monk straps - it all just works so well. As I don't visit the other website you allude to often - do they pick winners in their weekly competition? I only ask, because I would assume you win quite often and hard to believe the above isn't a first place entry.


----------



## upr_crust

kaehlin said:


> This is great, Upr. I really like the tie!


Thanks - I liked the lavender better than the darker bow ties I own, in conjunction with the white shirt and navy suit.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1. Indeed,
> every component of upr_crust's rig for today is stunning! The monk straps are particularly striking.





PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Holy ****! (Insert your favorite four-lettered superlative) I understand the minor criticisms, but I disagree. "Conservative business dress" or "Formal Friday" or etc etc.....this is a grand slam.





Howard said:


> I love the color purple.





Fading Fast said:


> Keeping with the theme from That Other Website - "We don't need no stinkin' Casual Friday" - today's attire . . .
> Hectic day yesterday, so I'm a bit late, but couldn't let this one go by without saying - Pow! You killed it. Awesome, from the bow tie to the monk straps - it all just works so well. As I don't visit the other website you allude to often - do they pick winners in their weekly competition? I only ask, because I would assume you win quite often and hard to believe the above isn't a first place entry.


Thank you all, gentlemen, for your kind comments. For the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, see URL below. At last glance, I was doing well in the voting, though my style isn't always that popular over there.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/395799...riday-aka-the-f-k-you-casual-friday-challenge


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello again everyone  Nice attire today, I'm liking what I see.

Today I wore this for a graduation then for a walk. Even did a bit of jogging in jacket & tie  A man passing by said that was dedication for sticking with my friend.


----------



## GWW

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello again everyone  Nice attire today, I'm liking what I see.
> 
> Today I wore this for a graduation then for a walk. Even did a bit of jogging in jacket & tie  A man passing by said that was dedication for sticking with my friend


Very nice outfit and great pictures (although maybe not quality wise), Sir.


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> Very nice outfit and *great pictures* (although maybe not quality wise), Sir.


Yes, the power lines and concertina wire lend a particularly nice effect to the overall graininess. :crazy:


----------



## MaxBuck

FLCracka said:


> Yes, the power lines and concertina wire lend a particularly nice effect to the overall graininess. :crazy:


Personally, I find the _noir_ character of the photography to be in perfect harmony with the Chandleresque vision provided by Mr. Barca and his great collection of fedoras.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello again everyone  Nice attire today, I'm liking what I see.
> 
> Today I wore this for a graduation then for a walk. Even did a bit of jogging in jacket & tie  A man passing by said that was dedication for sticking with my friend.


You look like Joe Friday.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Howard said:


> You look like Joe Friday.


Is that just the fact?


----------



## upr_crust

The first working day of June - some bright colors with which to greet the morning - eye-opening, if nothing else.


----------



## TheoProf

Getting ready to lecture this morning.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nice and it looks potentially very comfortable on a day that promises to get pretty warm. I cannot tell on my screen...is the jacket seersucker or pipcord (or is it my monitor just screwing with my eyes)? :icon_scratch:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very nice and it looks potentially very comfortable on a day that promises to get pretty warm. I cannot tell on my screen...is the jacket seersucker or pipcord (or is it my monitor just screwing with my eyes)? :icon_scratch:


Thanks! It's pincord. I'd prefer a seersucker, but I really like the fit of this particular jacket.


----------



## Piqué

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
> Socks: Express


Great shoes! They'd be even better if you bar laced them.


----------



## Jovan

Agreed. I don't mind too much, given I used to criss cross lace all my shoes, but the straight European lacing method is my go to now for both balmorals and bluchers.


----------



## crocto

Piqué said:


> Great shoes! They'd be even better if you bar laced them.





Jovan said:


> Agreed. I don't mind too much, given I used to criss cross lace all my shoes, but the straight European lacing method is my go to now for both balmorals and bluchers.


I can never do bar lacing correctly and always wind up with a ton of extra lace. Also these came laced as shown, fight perfectly, and thus didn't need to get messed with. For what it's worth these are the shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
The Tie Bar bow
Kent Wang pocket square
Van Heusen belt
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## TGuns

upr_crust said:


> The first working day of June - some bright colors with which to greet the morning - eye-opening, if nothing else.


great outfit for summer


----------



## TGuns

Piqué said:


> Great shoes! They'd be even better if you bar laced them.


I like the shoes a lot too and there not a bad price either.


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple in which to face a Tuesday . . .


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The first working day of June - some bright colors with which to greet the morning - eye-opening, if nothing else.


that's a very nice yellow tie.


----------



## Roycru

It's Election Day in California. Here I am at my Poling Place, wearing my "I Voted" sticker and trying for a "Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Without Getting Fleeced Look" by wearing a jacket that's too small, too short, and too tight. It's a Middishade jacket that I got at a junk shop for less than the sales tax on a Black Fleece jacket. Also wearing a Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, Windsor tie, Orvis trousers, and AE shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Something simple in which to face a Tuesday . . .


I hate to correct you, but I think you meant to type "Something simply sartorially perfect in which to face a Tuesday..." Absolutely perfect, wonderful summer work attire and way to rock a mauve shirt with a white collar and cuffs.


----------



## MaxBuck

Fading Fast said:


> I hate to correct you, but I think you meant to type "Something simply sartorially perfect in which to face a Tuesday..." Absolutely perfect, wonderful summer work attire and way to rock a mauve shirt with a white collar and cuffs.


Yes, yes, a thousand times yes.

What Crusty calls "simple," I found to be one of the most perfect looks he's yet exhibited here. The Master appears yet again to show us all How It's Done.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## upr_crust

It's June, and warm enough in NYC for the seersucker to emerge from hiding . . .


----------



## sskim3

I love it! Is it from Brooks or somewhere else?



upr_crust said:


> It's June, and warm enough in NYC for the seersucker to emerge from hiding . . .


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> I love it! Is it from Brooks or somewhere else?


The suit and shirt are from Brooks - the suit is a Fitzgerald model - the shoes are C & J, and the tie is from a shop called Seigo - Madison and 90th St.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## sskim3

I still regret passing up a deal on it last summer.



upr_crust said:


> The suit and shirt are from Brooks - the suit is a Fitzgerald model - the shoes are C & J, and the tie is from a shop called Seigo - Madison and 90th St.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> I still regret passing up a deal on it last summer.


The same suit is available this season, and I am sure will go on sale after Father's Day or July 4th.


----------



## espressocycle

My new Jack Victor suit. Previously all my suits were too short and from Goodwill...
I've got burgundy print tie w/ a coordinating solid pocket square. 









Wearing it with my new Shell Cordovan wingtips (shown here with different pants)










The belt matches, although it's just a crappy split leather one.


----------



## Anthony Charton

espressocycle: nice entry. I like your eyewear, too. If I may pick nits, I'd like to point a few things out: your jacket sleeves could lose 1/4" to 1/2". I like the tie, but it would be much more elegantly presented tautly tied against your collar, with a dimple and a cuillère. I also feel your tie bar should help towards this latter aim -ie hold it up somewhat to give it some volume. I'd puff the pocket square in such a way that it fills the whole pocket without bulging out excessively. 

I'm saying all this as you are wearing the sort of simple outfit which can look very striking when due attention to details is payed. Other than that, I like it; not least these stunning shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Agreed with all of that. I also think some collar stays are in order.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## espressocycle

Anthony Charton said:


> espressocycle: nice entry. I like your eyewear, too. If I may pick nits, I'd like to point a few things out: your jacket sleeves could lose 1/4" to 1/2". I like the tie, but it would be much more elegantly presented tautly tied against your collar, with a dimple and a cuillère. I also feel your tie bar should help towards this latter aim -ie hold it up somewhat to give it some volume. I'd puff the pocket square in such a way that it fills the whole pocket without bulging out excessively.
> 
> I'm saying all this as you are wearing the sort of simple outfit which can look very striking when due attention to details is payed. Other than that, I like it; not least these stunning shoes.


Thanks, I was thinking this morning that I need to learn at least one more tie knot. I agree about the sleeves - the tailor at the shop didn't take them up enough. She also shortened the inseem just a bit too much for a perfect break, but at least she left a few inches of fabric. Taking this suit and my sport jackets to a better tailor next week.

@williamsonb, I just got a pair of burnt orange chinos, haven't had the guts to wear them yet!


----------



## Piqué

espressocycle said:


> Thanks, I was thinking this morning that I need to learn at least one more tie knot. I agree about the sleeves - the tailor at the shop didn't take them up enough. She also shortened the inseem just a bit too much for a perfect break, but at least she left a few inches of fabric. Taking this suit and my sport jackets to a better tailor next week.
> 
> @williamsonb, I just got a pair of burnt orange chinos, haven't had the guts to wear them yet!


If I may be a dissenting opinion, those suit sleeves are high enough that we should already be seeing *some* shirt sleeve. The fact that none is visible makes me want to suggest to you that you check out a longer shirt before you alter the suit.


----------



## TheoProf

espressocycle said:


> @williamsonb, I just got a pair of burnt orange chinos, haven't had the guts to wear them yet!


They're actually "nautical red" from the Lands End "Lighthouse" chino collection. IMO, they're a big improvement from their normal chino offerings. That said, both my wife and my boss made fun of them today.  Regardless, I still like them a lot.


----------



## GWW

espressocycle said:


> My new Jack Victor suit. Previously all my suits were too short and from Goodwill...
> I've got burgundy print tie w/ a coordinating solid pocket square.
> 
> Wearing it with my new Shell Cordovan wingtips (shown here with different pants)
> 
> The belt matches, although it's just a crappy split leather one.


I like this a lot.
My nitpicks would be the tie and pocket square like Anthony noted and the criss cross lacing.

I think the suit sleeves are the correct length, but your shirt sleeves might be a bit too short (or the cuff might be to thigt, in that case you can easily fix it yourself).
If you pay attention to Crusty's sleeve length you'll notice that most of his sleeves are the same length as the ones you have here.


----------



## FLMike

Piqué said:


> If I may be a dissenting opinion, those suit sleeves are high enough that we should already be seeing *some* shirt sleeve. The fact that none is visible makes me want to suggest to you that you check out a longer shirt before you alter the suit.


Or at least try to "shoot" your cuffs after putting on the jacket.


----------



## Piqué

FLCracka said:


> Or at least try to "shoot" your cuffs after putting on the jacket.


Haha, well yes, that would be the first step, wouldn't it? I assumed he had already done that. :biggrin:


----------



## Jovan

Today I made an homage of sorts. Brownies to anyone who guesses where from. I'm probably breaking a couple "rules" here doing it. :icon_saint7kg:

In all seriousness though, if there's a suit colour that calls out for light brown/dark tan shoes and belt, this is it. But considering the cool shade of brown, I don't think black shoes and belt are all that egregious.

Vintage "Donald Bunce" sack suit (related to Bunce Brothers?)
Ledbury shirt (pale blue, but as always the photography doesn't capture it too well)
Ralph Lauren Polo tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Van Heusen belt
Express socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## dr.butcher

This is what happens when you have a late night and get dressed in a daze.



No one seems to notice except for me.


----------



## upr_crust

Today, I'm dressed best only to be rained upon - weather in NYC right now is wet, with a side order of extra wet, and a morning full of the same.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Today, I'm dressed best only to be rained upon - weather in NYC right now is wet, with a side order of extra wet, and a morning full of the same.


Impeccable.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


>


Jovan, your taste is much more somber than mine, as we've discussed before. But this PS really brightens up a monochromatic rig that otherwise would look deathly dull to my eye, resulting in a fresh yet businesslike look. Really well done IMO.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It's June, and warm enough in NYC for the seersucker to emerge from hiding . . .


a very nice bow tie.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Boots: Johnston & Murphy
Socks: Express


----------



## TheoProf

The maiden voyage of my new DB Navy Blazer.
Jacket: Burberry Prorsum
Shirt: Natty
Tie: Canali
Trousers: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: AE Jefferson
Watch: Tissot


----------



## Jovan

MaxBuck said:


> Jovan, your taste is much more somber than mine, as we've discussed before. But this PS really brightens up a monochromatic rig that otherwise would look deathly dull to my eye, resulting in a fresh yet businesslike look. Really well done IMO.


Thank you, that was my intention. I don't see how the tie was monochromatic though?


----------



## GWW

williamsonb2 said:


> The maiden voyage of my new DB Navy Blazer.
> Jacket: Burberry Prorsum
> Shirt: Natty
> Tie: Canali
> Trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: AE Jefferson
> Watch: Tissot


I don't like 6x1 double breasted jackets too much, but apart from that your oufit's very nice and tasteful :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Yeah, I had had second thoughts about it, but I liked the fit when it arrived. Should the fact that it is a 6x1 be a deal breaker or does it depend on the button stance of a particular jacket? I admit a level of ignorance when it comes to double breasted jackets.


----------



## bernoulli

Been away for some weeks and missed some nice fits, I am sure. Upr, the seersucker is really you. I love it...

Anyway, frolicking in Rome.


----------



## immanuelrx

bernoulli said:


> Been away for some weeks and missed some nice fits, I am sure. Upr, the seersucker is really you. I love it...
> 
> Anyway, frolicking in Rome.


Looking good Sir. Love the shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Vintage JAB sack
BB shirt
Express tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Ledbury belt
Gold Toe socks
Dexter long wings
Magic disappearing shirt cuff


----------



## Piqué

bernoulli said:


> Been away for some weeks and missed some nice fits, I am sure. Upr, the seersucker is really you. I love it...
> 
> Anyway, frolicking in Rome.


Those shoes are magnificent!


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - that's awesome! Hooray for blue shoes!

Yesterday:



These spectators have quickly become my new fave:


----------



## upr_crust

Spectators rule!

The start to a fair weather weekend. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "green and blue", the requirements for which I believe I've fulfilled.


----------



## Oldsport

Upr, that's a great outfit. How do you fold that pocket square? I'm getting tired of my standard TV fold and can't seem get get any other folds that don't look like I just shoved the pocket square in my pocket.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## AnthonyFuller

bernoulli said:


> Been away for some weeks and missed some nice fits, I am sure. Upr, the seersucker is really you. I love it...
> 
> Anyway, frolicking in Rome.


LOVE this fit and look. Great job as usual Bernoulli!


----------



## AnthonyFuller

I've been away for a bit, but went to the rehearsal and subsequent dinner for my cousin's wedding yesterday will my lovely wife.

Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

Spectators indeed rule!!! Really great stuff, Upr and RogerP.

And gentlemen, thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Jovan

Once again, overshadowed by much better dressed men. Such is my lot in life. :biggrin:

bernoulli: Welcome back and nice look. If I could, I'd switch out those shoes for the same kind in burgundy, but I like it otherwise. Please tell me this sport coat has a lapel hole!


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


>


Spectator greatness right there.


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan,

I actually considered wearing the other pair of shoes I brought to the trip. And you guessed it, burgundy! It would look good as well, but it is not everyday you get to walk around Rome in wonderful weather wearing blue calf shoes. Couldn't pass the oppotunity. And you are right, no lapel hole. I actually considered having a lapel hole on the other lapel, but I like the simmetry of no lapel holes. You continue to be true to your style and thanks for posting your latest outfits.



Jovan said:


> Once again, overshadowed by much better dressed men. Such is my lot in life. :biggrin:
> 
> bernoulli: Welcome back and nice look. If I could, I'd switch out those shoes for the same kind in burgundy, but I like it otherwise. Please tell me this sport coat has a lapel hole!


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> Today:


Looking good Sir. As always, love the shoes. What brand?


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR and Roger P - both outstanding spectators (and Roger, the sock-shoe combo in your subsequent outfit is inspired).

Jovan - great outfit. Have you considered a tie pin for that collar as it think it is a perfect collar for one. It would also echo nicely your very classic style.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Today, I'm dressed best only to be rained upon - weather in NYC right now is wet, with a side order of extra wet, and a morning full of the same.


nice shirt Upr.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Spectators rule!
> 
> The start to a fair weather weekend. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "green and blue", the requirements for which I believe I've fulfilled.


love the shoes.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents - and crusty I love your spectators too.

FF - mine are Vass U-last shortwings with goyser sticth in Red Cognac:


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks very much gents - and crusty I love your spectators too.
> 
> FF - mine are Vass U-last shortwings with goyser sticth in Red Cognac:


Roger, thank you for the additional information on the shoe. I have always been a law abiding citizen and consider crime and thievery a horribly immoral act. That said, the only thing that prevents me from coming to Canada, casing your house and stealing your shoe collection is my assumption that you are a different size than I am and, thus, I would be throwing my life and my moral code away for nothing. Unrelated, you are not a size 11.5 D (and if you are, exactly where in Canada do you live and is your house left alone a lot)?


----------



## upr_crust

Triathlete said:


> Upr, that's a great outfit. How do you fold that pocket square? I'm getting tired of my standard TV fold and can't seem get get any other folds that don't look like I just shoved the pocket square in my pocket.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MC


I fold my pocket squares in half, diagonally, three times, spreading out the points a bit, then fold the resulting triangle in half, laterally, such that there are three "pleats" of silk, and I stuff the square point ends down into my pocket - very simple and usually effective.



bernoulli said:


> Spectators indeed rule!!! Really great stuff, Upr and RogerP.
> 
> And gentlemen, thanks for the kind comments.


Bernoulli, you make blue shoes and an ascot look natural and normal - not an easy feat.



Fading Fast said:


> UPR and Roger P - both outstanding spectators (and Roger, the sock-shoe combo in your subsequent outfit is inspired).
> 
> Jovan - great outfit. Have you considered a tie pin for that collar as it think it is a perfect collar for one. It would also echo nicely your very classic style.


Thanks, FF.



RogerP said:


> Thanks very much gents - and crusty I love your spectators too.
> 
> FF - mine are Vass U-last shortwings with goyser sticth in Red Cognac:


Thanks, Roger, and I echo FF's sentiments in regards to the red Cognac shortwings - extremely handsome.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> UPR and Roger P - both outstanding spectators (and Roger, the sock-shoe combo in your subsequent outfit is inspired).
> 
> Jovan - great outfit. Have you considered a tie pin for that collar as it think it is a perfect collar for one. It would also echo nicely your very classic style.


Thanks, I assume you mean a collar bar? I've worn it only once with one, but perhaps should revisit it.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thanks, I assume you mean a collar bar? I've worn it only once with one, but perhaps should revisit it.


Meant to type collar pin - sorry. You know, the thing that basically looks like a safety pin, but is for collars. Because that is a club collar, I think a collar pin would look very sharp (very Hollywood 1930s). It would also be consistent with the overall Trad vibe you have working.


----------



## GWW

I've been testing out my new Fedora today, it does a good job of making me look older than I am, exspecially if paired with a bow tie and wide lapels :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> I've been testing out my new Fedora today, it does a good job of making me look older than I am, exspecially if paired with a bow tie and wide lapels :biggrin:


love the blue bow tie.


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> I've been testing out my new Fedora today, it does a good job of making me look older than I am, exspecially if paired with a bow tie and wide lapels :biggrin:


The fedora looks good, though the "problem" of wishing to look older is an enviable problem from my place in life. My advice, assuming that your bow tie is self-tied, is to reduce its width a bit - the rule of thumb is that the bow tie shouldn't be wider than your jaw. if the bow tie is self-tied, you can usually reduce its length in quarter-inch increments until it's the ideal width for your face.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thank you for the compliments, guys  I use my phone for taking pictures so they don't come up all that great but as MaxBuck said, I think it goes well with the attire. Howard, I'm just going to assume that's a compliment 

Today I wore this, again sorry for the extra bad quality...










This jacket has an interesting sleeve treatment.










It has 2 buttons at the sleeve. It's something I've seen in overcoats but never in a sport jacket.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Bernoulli: Very nice and handsome jacket and those shoos are in a interesting shade.
Jovan: Nice shoes and suit! I really like the collar on that shirt too. 
RogerP: Nice outfits with great shoes.
Upr_Crust: Always well dressed with good taste in color and accessories. Those spectators are amazing 
AnthonyFuller: Handsome couple! The jacket fit is very good in my eyes, good job.
GWW: I like your hat! However I think that a shorter brim and crown would flatter your face a little better and upr_crust advice on the bow tie is spot on.


----------



## skipper22

RogerP said:


> Yesterday:


Roger - great look. What's the tie?


----------



## Jovan

HamilcarBarca said:


> Bernoulli: Very nice and handsome jacket and those shoos are in a interesting shade.
> Jovan: Nice shoes and suit! I really like the collar on that shirt too.
> RogerP: Nice outfits with great shoes.
> Upr_Crust: Always well dressed with good taste in color and accessories. Those spectators are amazing
> AnthonyFuller: Handsome couple! The jacket fit is very good in my eyes, good job.
> GWW: I like your hat! However I think that a shorter brim and crown would flatter your face a little better and upr_crust advice on the bow tie is spot on.


Thanks, it's a tab collar. Brooks Brothers calls it a "golf" collar though. They used to name all their collars after sports if I recall correctly.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> The fedora looks good, though the "problem" of wishing to look older is an enviable problem from my place in life.


Don't worry, I don't buy clothes to look older for I already look older than I am in my birthday suit; it was merely something I noticed when wearing it.
It's not really that it makes me look older, but makes me look like someone slightly older than me looked 50 years ago.



upr_crust said:


> My advice, assuming that your bow tie is self-tied, is to reduce its width a bit - the rule of thumb is that the bow tie shouldn't be wider than your jaw. if the bow tie is self-tied, you can usually reduce its length in quarter-inch increments until it's the ideal width for your face.


I had to tie the tie yesterday without a mirror, so the front part is quite a bit wider than the rear one, if I tie it in a manner that the two are the same width it should be much better.



Howard said:


> love the blue bow tie.


Thanks for that.



HamilcarBarca said:


> GWW: I like your hat! However I think that a shorter brim and crown would flatter your face a little better and upr_crust advice on the bow tie is spot on.


Thanks, I already thought that the brim was a bit wide ,too , but at least it'll help when I start using it to protect my face from the elements.

Concerning your fit; the sleeves are very interesting indeed, but I like it, the only problem is that you seem to have lost your hat :tongue2:.


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy Monday in Manhattan . . .


----------



## bernoulli

that finds you well dressed as ever...


----------



## Jovan

Brown suit again. Black shoes again. I almost reached for the walnut long wings but forget the reason why I changed my mind last minute. This is why I usually put together outfits the night before. :icon_pale:

Vintage Donald Bunce sack suit
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
The Tie bar slide clasp (barely seen)
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax


----------



## upr_crust

The torrents have stopped in NYC, for the time being, but fog and humidity have remained . . .


----------



## RogerP

skipper22 said:


> Roger - great look. What's the tie?


Thanks much. The tie is Eton.

Today:


----------



## bernoulli

Hard to follow upr and RogerP. A new brown suit...



And, of course, peculiar shoes.


----------



## FLMike

bernoulli said:


> Hard to follow upr and RogerP. A new brown suit...


Are my eyes deceiving me, or are your suit coat sleeves rolled up?

Also, reagarding the shoes....since you called them peculiar, I don't feel too bad asking you, what style do these represent? Here in the US, they are unlike any kind of conventional, business footwear that I am familiar with. The closest association I can come up with is what one might call "pimpwear".


----------



## bernoulli

Suit coat sleeves are rolled up. One of the advantages of bespoke is that you can do whatever you want. Given the really somber tone of a brown suit I like the idea of spicing it up with rolled sleeves.

As for the shoe style, pimpwear seems to describe it fine. It is from a French manufacturer and does not look that out of place in Paris, but maybe it seems crazy in Squaresville, USA. 



FLCracka said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me, or are your suit coat sleeves rolled up?
> 
> Also, reagarding the shoes....since you called them peculiar, I don't feel too bad asking you, what style do these represent? Here in the US, they are unlike any kind of conventional, business footwear that I am familiar with. The closest association I can come up with is what one might call "pimpwear".


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, your style is your own - a true reflection of your personality.

Now, today's attire shows the disadvantage of being the office dandy. I last wore this suit on the Friday before the Memorial Day weekend, at which time it made a very definite impression, to the point where one of my colleagues yesterday asked, in an imploring tone, when I would next be wearing the white linen suit. As the lady in question is a long-time colleague and friend, and as it will be only moderately warm today, I decided to accede to her wish.

For better or worse, then . . .


----------



## Jovan

bernoulli said:


> Suit coat sleeves are rolled up. One of the advantages of bespoke is that you can do whatever you want. Given the really somber tone of a brown suit I like the idea of spicing it up with rolled sleeves.
> 
> As for the shoe style, pimpwear seems to describe it fine. It is from a French manufacturer and does not look that out of place in Paris, but maybe it seems crazy in Squaresville, USA.


I thought they were some kind of turnback cuff?


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## sskim3

I love the suit! Just seems too summery for such a gloomy day in NYC though. All I see are clouds and no sunshine in my office. :cool2:



upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, your style is your own - a true reflection of your personality.
> 
> Now, today's attire shows the disadvantage of being the office dandy. I last wore this suit on the Friday before the Memorial Day weekend, at which time it made a very definite impression, to the point where one of my colleagues yesterday asked, in an imploring tone, when I would next be wearing the white linen suit. As the lady in question is a long-time colleague and friend, and as it will be only moderately warm today, I decided to accede to her wish.
> 
> For better or worse, then . . .


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> I love the suit! Just seems too summery for such a gloomy day in NYC though. All I see are clouds and no sunshine in my office. :cool2:


I wore today's attire in the hope that it would bring better weather .


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> I love the suit! Just seems too summery for such a gloomy day in NYC though. All I see are clouds and no sunshine in my office. :cool2:


I had the same thought as I walked down to a breakfast meeting this morning through the dirty, wet streets - "How could UPR wear a white linen suit in this mess?" I would be worried the entire I time I was wearing it. Then, I am guilty of (sometimes) babying my clothes, but white linen needs a little babying. All that said, another great shirt-tie-shoe combination for the suit. And I assume you don't commute by subway because I can't even think of that beautiful suit amidst the grime of New York's underground.


----------



## Skyjumper

upr_crust said:


> A rainy Monday in Manhattan . . .


I love that suit! What is it?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I had the same thought as I walked down to a breakfast meeting this morning through the dirty, wet streets - "How could UPR wear a white linen suit in this mess?" I would be worried the entire I time I was wearing it. Then, I am guilty of (sometimes) babying my clothes, but white linen needs a little babying. All that said, another great shirt-tie-shoe combination for the suit. And I assume you don't commute by subway because I can't even think of that beautiful suit amidst the grime of New York's underground.


The weather was less cooperative this morning than I would have liked, but today's suit has survived both the morning showers and a ride on the IRT West Side, so far without serious incident.


Skyjumper said:


> I love that suit! What is it?


The solid grey peaked lapel suit is the result of a crime of opportunity. It's a Joseph slim-fit suit from Joseph A. Bank, bought when my partner was buying a number of suits from them, and our salesman gave us a "buy one, get four" deal (my partner got three, I got one). For the style, the quality of construction, and the price, it was a good deal, and it's proven very useful.


----------



## bernoulli

yes, this! Sorry, I got tangled in terminology. I blame all the Laphroig I had last night...

Thanks for coming to the rescue, Jovan.



Jovan said:


> I thought they were some kind of turnback cuff?


----------



## Roycru

Variations on a theme of pink.....

Wearing patchwork Madras on National Seersucker Day. Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink OCBD, and tie, J. Crew patchwork Madras trousers, and Bass white bucks......


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thank you for the compliments, guys  I use my phone for taking pictures so they don't come up all that great but as MaxBuck said, I think it goes well with the attire. Howard, I'm just going to assume that's a compliment
> 
> Today I wore this, again sorry for the extra bad quality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket has an interesting sleeve treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has 2 buttons at the sleeve. It's something I've seen in overcoats but never in a sport jacket.


Yes, that was a compliment.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A rainy Monday in Manhattan . . .


what color of red is that?


----------



## Jovan

I'm going to assume the Joseph suits have narrower shoulders because, well... the built up ones on main line JAB bring me back to the '80s. And there are two '80s suits I own that are not as bad!


----------



## Andy

For a funeral. My W. W. Chan navy suit with a subtle Glenn plaid pattern - so subtle you need to be within one inch with a magnifying glass!

Silver (but not bright) necktie.

Didn't want to not wear a pocket square (and hate the TV fold) but it seemed the most appropriate. G & G cordovan color oxford shoes. (out of photo!)


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> what color of red is that?


That tie is actually a multicolored weave, but the overall color "reads" as a true red, or a crimson, much more than a scarlet.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> I'm going to assume the Joseph suits have narrower shoulders because, well... the built up ones on main line JAB bring me back to the '80s. And there are two '80s suits I own that are not as bad!


Yes, the shoulders on slim-fit Joseph suits are within human range, otherwise I would not have indulged myself - I've had my fair share of mammoth-shouldered suits from JAB (my first seersuckers were from there - they have since left the closet for the local charity shop).


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, your style is your own - a true reflection of your personality.
> 
> Now, today's attire shows the disadvantage of being the office dandy. I last wore this suit on the Friday before the Memorial Day weekend, at which time it made a very definite impression, to the point where one of my colleagues yesterday asked, in an imploring tone, when I would next be wearing the white linen suit. As the lady in question is a long-time colleague and friend, and as it will be only moderately warm today, I decided to accede to her wish.
> 
> For better or worse, then . . .


I absolutely LOVE this suit and the combo is fantastic as usual upr. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of consulting with the War Department (aka my wife) first and she completely nixed me getting a suit like this.  I swear that woman has no taste! 
Must be why I buy all of her clothes as well.....


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> I absolutely LOVE this suit and the combo is fantastic as usual upr. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of consulting with the War Department (aka my wife) first and she completely nixed me getting a suit like this.  I swear that woman has no taste!
> Must be why I buy all of her clothes as well.....


Thank you, Carguy, but I can tell you that, if I did not already have a wide variety of suits in more conventional colors, I would not have indulged myself in a white linen suit, and trust me, it does attract a LOT of attention, and does take a bit of getting used to in terms of accessorization (one needs to be very restrained in terms of color - too much bright color with a white or very light suit can become garish very fast).


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website for tomorrow is to dress in the colors of your nation's team in World Cup. As the colors of the USA are red, white and blue, I took that as a cue for the color scheme for today's attire, though I restrained myself from being too literal in this - today's suit is hardly the navy blue of the American flag.

It's at least a bit less "in your face" than yesterday's attire. Hope that it meets with approval, in any event.


----------



## Fading Fast

Carguy: Whenever my girlfriend vetoes a purchase I want to make 'cause she says it doesn't look good, I accuse her of missing the "nuanced elegance" (or some other silly, intentionally pretentious phrase) of the item in question. She then never fails to respond that she agrees that her tastes are "crude, inelegant and common...in men in particular." All in fun, be a version of this conversation has played out in our house for seventeen years. I do like the "War Department" nickname you came up with. 

Upr: Very nicely done spirit of USA today - subtle. I know I've asked this before (so I'm sorry), but whose suit is that, I like the bolder pattern that is still not too bold?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Carguy: Whenever my girlfriend vetoes a purchase I want to make 'cause she says it doesn't look good, I accuse her of missing the "nuanced elegance" (or some other silly, intentionally pretentious phrase) of the item in question. She then never fails to respond that she agrees that her tastes are "crude, inelegant and common...in men in particular." All in fun, be a version of this conversation has played out in our house for seventeen years. I do like the "War Department" nickname you came up with.
> 
> Upr: Very nicely done spirit of USA today - subtle. I know I've asked this before (so I'm sorry), but whose suit is that, I like the bolder pattern that is still not too bold?


Today's suit is from Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart - a sale item from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit is from Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart - a sale item from a couple of seasons ago.


I should have guessed it from the arch slant of the side pocket and the unconventional, but well-executed pattern. Those and your New and Lingwood suits fit you the best (not that any of your suits aren't well-tailored, those just seem more naturally cut for you).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I should have guessed it from the arch slant of the side pocket and the unconventional, but well-executed pattern. Those and your New and Lingwood suits fit you the best (not that any of your suits aren't well-tailored, those just seem more naturally cut for you).


After many years of Brooks Bros. suits, and many years of being larger than I am today, I am now much more sensitive to more "shaped" cuts of suits, and Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole and New & Lingwood give me more shape than the more "American" cuts of BB.


----------



## GWW

Crusty, that's great.
I love the suit style and pattern and the fit is spot on :thumbs-up:
That said, I would've never thought of this being the national colours of the US if you didn't mention it :rolleyes2:


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website for tomorrow is to dress in the colors of your nation's team in World Cup. As the colors of the USA are red, white and blue, I took that as a cue for the color scheme for today's attire, though I restrained myself from being too literal in this - today's suit is hardly the navy blue of the American flag.
> 
> It's at least a bit less "in your face" than yesterday's attire. Hope that it meets with approval, in any event.


very nice.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Mainly posting to show one of my shirts just returned from Mike Maldonado. He did 9 shirts for me - a variety of replacing collars and cuffs and then some other details. On this shirt he did collar and cuffs, monogram and took in the sides and biceps. Price was very reasonable and workmanship excellent.


----------



## Fading Fast

wrwhiteknight - the work that he did on the shirt that can be seen in your photos looks fantastic. Are those cocktail cuffs?


----------



## upr_crust

Sunny clothes for a rainy day - at least it's Friday . . .


----------



## bernoulli

love your bow tie looks, sir. Is the buttoning stance on this jacket lower than your usual suits? Maybe the jacket is a tad longer? It looks good, it is just a bit different


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> love your bow tie looks, sir. Is the buttoning stance on this jacket lower than your usual suits? Maybe the jacket is a tad longer? It looks good, it is just a bit different


The button stance is a bit lower than on many of my RTW suits/sports jackets, and I like it - the joys of having something MTM and the fitter having some brains and taste. The jacket isn't any longer than normal - if anything, it's a shade shorter than my usual BB RTW jackets, I think, but the slight change in proportion makes a beneficial difference.


----------



## orange fury

upr_crust said:


> Bernoulli, your style is your own - a true reflection of your personality.
> 
> Now, today's attire shows the disadvantage of being the office dandy. I last wore this suit on the Friday before the Memorial Day weekend, at which time it made a very definite impression, to the point where one of my colleagues yesterday asked, in an imploring tone, when I would next be wearing the white linen suit. As the lady in question is a long-time colleague and friend, and as it will be only moderately warm today, I decided to accede to her wish.
> 
> For better or worse, then . . .


Im a couple days removed, but I'm back on this suit- this looks fantastic Upr, I'm a huge fan of white linen suits. Who is the maker? I've been looking at purchasing one.


----------



## upr_crust

orange fury said:


> Im a couple days removed, but I'm back on this suit- this looks fantastic Upr, I'm a huge fan of white linen suits. Who is the maker? I've been looking at purchasing one.


It's this season's Brooks Bros., which should be going on sale soon, if the calendar this time of year is any indication, and was not especially expensive even at full price.


----------



## bernoulli

I agree. It does look great. The pattern is also quite distinct and this is a jacket that should see a lot of action in your rotation. It is a recent addition, right?



upr_crust said:


> The button stance is a bit lower than on many of my RTW suits/sports jackets, and I like it - the joys of having something MTM and the fitter having some brains and taste. The jacket isn't any longer than normal - if anything, it's a shade shorter than my usual BB RTW jackets, I think, but the slight change in proportion makes a beneficial difference.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> I agree. It does look great. The pattern is also quite distinct and this is a jacket that should see a lot of action in your rotation. It is a recent addition, right?


This jacket is my latest MTM acquisition, just received a couple of weeks ago,and thank you.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Fading Fast said:


> wrwhiteknight - the work that he did on the shirt that can be seen in your photos looks fantastic. Are those cocktail cuffs?


Yes they are cocktail cuffs. I'm quite taken with them.


----------



## Jovan

Decided to embrace the warm weather for "casual" Friday.

Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece sack blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD ("secret" long roll BD)
Salt + Dapper madras tie and seersucker pocket square
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Lands' End chinos
J. Crew surcingle
Gap socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## Fading Fast

wrwhiteknight said:


> Yes they are cocktail cuffs. I'm quite taken with them.


They look awesome. I've seen them in the movies (mainly the early Bond films), but never in real life. Enjoy them.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Fading Fast said:


> They look awesome. I've seen them in the movies (mainly the early Bond films), but never in real life. Enjoy them.


Well, if you ever need cuffs replaced and decide to be a bit flashy then Mike Maldonado can do them for $23 on any shirt you want. As I said he did 9 shirts for me, and I did barrel or french cuffs on most, but did non-folding frenches on one and then the cocktail cuffs on one just for a bit of fun. https://www.collarreplacement.com/


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Sunny clothes for a rainy day - at least it's Friday . . .


loving the sock color Upr.


----------



## RogerP

Jovan - that is super-smart.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Roger. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

Very smart indeed Jovan although I'm not too keen on slim ties like that one (but I like the lapel width :tongue2


----------



## Jovan

Thank you, I need a blazer with narrower lapels...


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Jovan - that is super-smart.


Agreed - very sharp.


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> Thank you, I need a blazer with narrower lapels...


Nono, you don't, these lapels are just right for notched lapels for my taste (call me crazy if you like, I'm used to it by now).


----------



## GWW

Today's church outfit is a bit more léger for the weather's slowly going from beautiful to too hot.

Right now I'm watching the Switzerland - Ecuador game and grilled with some friends, for this I dropped the jacket and put on my moccasins because last picture


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed - very sharp.


Thank you.



GWW said:


> Nono, you don't, these lapels are just right for notched lapels for my taste (call me crazy if you like, I'm used to it by now).


Most of my ties are 3" wide or less, yet most of my jackets have wider lapels than that. So yes, I probably want more that are proportionate. :cool2:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Happy father's day everyone! Sadly my own father is away in a missionary trip but I got to spent time with my grandpa


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Happy father's day everyone! Sadly my own father is away in a missionary trip but I got to spent time with my grandpa


I definitely love the hat, makes you look like an agent.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Jovan: Nice attire, sir. I like the thin tie and wider lapels look.
GWW: Very nice! I like the cravat, never seen one in person but I like 'em. A friend of mine once tried to get me to wear one but I didn't like it on me. Looks good.
Crocto: I like the tie and the suit but I think your pants are a little long


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> Most of my ties are 3" wide or less, yet most of my jackets have wider lapels than that. So yes, I probably want more that are proportionate. :cool2:


See? That's the problem, you don't need narrower lapels but rather wider ties. You, my friend, ought to go thrifting 



HamilcarBarca said:


> Happy father's day everyone! Sadly my own father is away in a missionary trip but I got to spent time with my grandpa


Very sharp like always.
Did your grandfather dress as sharp when he was your age too?

Thanks for the compliment on my outfit; the day cravat is definitely something special, but I want to wear something around my neck too and wearing a tie to school would probably get me lynched, so I became a big proponent of the day cravat.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

GWW said:


> Very sharp like always.
> Did your grandfather dress as sharp when he was your age too?
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my outfit; the day cravat is definitely something special, but I want to wear something around my neck too and wearing a tie to school would probably get me lynched, so I became a big proponent of the day cravat.


No but he did wear Western hats since he grew up in a ranch.

That's cool, man. Wearing a cravat to school must attract a lot of attention but it's a nice look.


----------



## Monocle

Am jealous of all you boys who can pull off this look. This looks quite natural on you sir.


HamilcarBarca said:


> Happy father's day everyone! Sadly my own father is away in a missionary trip but I got to spent time with my grandpa


----------



## Watchman

Alright Gentlemen,

Not the best pic of my ensemble today, as it was taken on the go!










The Shoes are Carmina Full Brogue Balmorals in Saddle Shell Cordovan:


----------



## Carguy

OK this will be a first for me.....dressed up to see Swan Lake here in Houston today. Picked the wrong coat for a 98 degree broiler, but all of my suit and sport coats are fully lined. Going to change that on my next MTM order, but also waiting for the diet I've been on for months to be over before I order new things. Didn't include the shoes, but they are burgundy AE Maxfields, one of my favorite AE shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

An early Monday, with a grey suit and a loud tie . . .


----------



## crocto

HamilcarBarca said:


> Jovan: Crocto: I like the tie and the suit but I think your pants are a little long


Thanks but funny enough that picture is after my pants got hemmed for a 3rd time!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> An early Monday, with a grey suit and a loud tie . . .


why do you call it a loud tie?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Interested in feedback on this, as always, with the caveat that I know the sleeves aren't quite right.


----------



## Carguy

If you decide that tie is too,loud for you, by all means, send it my way! I think it's a great looking tie....as always, great looking ensemble sir.

MD


----------



## Jovan

Vintage Donald Bunce sack suit
Ledbury shirt
Polo tie
The Tie Bar lean slide clasp (unseen)
Kent Wang pocket square
J. Crew belt
Gold Toe socks
Dexter long wings


----------



## Watchman

Jovan,

Looking good as always my friend!

I totally dig your focus on mixing together modern and vintage clothing!

Eventually, I would like to see myself moving in that direction.

Thanks!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan, I think I liked that suit better with the black balmorals, brown as it is.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather in NYC will be very warm and humid today, so I'll not be wearing the waistcoat, but I was interested in seeing the difference the waistcoat made to the overall look. Forgive the glut of photos.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, fantastic shirt (assuming MTM BB) - the tattersall colors are great (and a bit different than you usually see in tattersall) and combined with the white color and cuffs and collar pin collar - you hit home run in a unique creation. Is that a diamond pattern for the monogram (as it, too, looks unique and interesting)?

The double pics argue that a waistcoat does add to the formality of an outfit, as, side by side, the waistcoat ones look more serious, more formal; whereas, without the waistcoat, the outfit looks less formal, but with a cleaner line. Both work, but definitely get a different impression with and without the waistcoat.

And I love those shoes.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: 1901 (Nordstrom)
Tie: JAB


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, fantastic shirt (assuming MTM BB) - the tattersall colors are great (and a bit different than you usually see in tattersall) and combined with the white color and cuffs and collar pin collar - you hit home run in a unique creation. Is that a diamond pattern for the monogram (as it, too, looks unique and interesting)?The double pics argue that a waistcoat does add to the formality of an outfit, as, side by side, the waistcoat ones look more serious, more formal; whereas, without the waistcoat, the outfit looks less formal, but with a cleaner line. Both work, but definitely get a different impression with and without the waistcoat.And I love those shoes.


You assume correctly as to the source of the shirt (BB MTM). The shirt actually was made in error - I had selected another fabric for a shirt to be made in this configuration, which was made for me after the fact, and my local BB gave me the "mistake" in compensation for the delay for the creation of the shirt in the fabric in which I had originally ordered. The diamond pattern of the monogram has always been my choice for the monogramming of my shirts at BB. I thought that the juxtaposition of the vested/non-vested pix would be of interest. The shoes are from Paul Stuart's.


----------



## Jovan

Watchman said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Looking good as always my friend!
> 
> I totally dig your focus on mixing together modern and vintage clothing!
> 
> Eventually, I would like to see myself moving in that direction.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for the compliment. I don't actually seek to wear vintage and modern clothing together, it just sort of happens sometimes. I get secondhand clothing when I like the look of it. It's no secret I'm a fan of the '60s and its clothing, though I try to stay away from the really dated looking things from the period (such as 3/4" belts, art deco ties, etc.)



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan, I think I liked that suit better with the black balmorals, brown as it is.


Perhaps walnut was not the best choice. I think the suit colour is best described as... charcoal brown? Or maybe I'm talking out of my rear.

Certainly, I would never wear the bandaid coloured footwear some fashionistas seem to love now. I was actually thinking a pair of shoes in dark brown burnished calf would work well with a suit like this as well as the staple business colours.


----------



## Watchman

Jovan said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I don't actually seek to wear vintage and modern clothing together, it just sort of happens sometimes. I get secondhand clothing when I like the look of it. It's no secret I'm a fan of the '60s and its clothing, though I try to stay away from the really dated looking things from the period (such as 3/4" belts, art deco ties, etc.)


Yes Sir,

That is the beauty of it, that your not trying too hard at it.

And yes, I am a sucker for the JFK look. Which, would be early 60's.

I NEED to get myself some vintage stuff as well.

What do you think of BB fitzgerald cut?

Thanks!


----------



## Jovan

Watchman, I'll PM you since I don't want to derail the thread!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan,

Charcoal brown is a thing, I think, and it seems like a fair description. I take relatively little issue with the color of those shoes: but with a slim cut and an English collar, they're too clunky. I own quite a few pairs of dark brown calfskin shoes, and they work well with most things. A better-dressed man than I once suggested that a pair of dark brown half-brogues would be acceptable with almost anything where one was wearing a tie.

Today, I did the opposite, and wore black shoes when tan would have been better -- but socks weren't going to happen, and I wanted an unlined shoe. I also swapped in a shirt which wasn't my first choice. Trousers are navy linen.

Austin Hill
Turnbull & Asser shirt
Cheap navy linen trousers
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Jovan

That's a fair point. The suit isn't quite as slim as the picture suggests, it's mainly the angle that tends to make my head look big and the rest of my body smaller.

All things considered, you could have done far worse with the shoes. I would fasten the second button on your shirt, however.


----------



## Roycru

Standing by Clifton Webb's star on Hollywood Blvd before seeing the film that I called "Male Efficient".....

Wearing my "Brooks Brothers Black Fleece without getting fleeced" (too short, too tight, and too plaid) Middishade Madras jacket from the sixties that I got at a junk shop, Lowe tie, Brooks Brothers ecru button down shirt, Land's End trousers, and Allen Edmonds Strandmoks......


----------



## upr_crust

Warm and humid today in NYC, and the Friday Challenge from That Other Website is to wear a knit or grenadine tie. Grenadines I do not currently own, and my knit tie collection is exactly three, and one of them is wool, so, this is with what I am left from a selection of two. (As it is, I bought this tie in London, at Thomas Farthing, and have not had a proper opportunity since its purchase to wear it - a debut, then.)


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, simple works, when everything is perfect, as is your outfit today. The knit tie has enough gravitas in color and pattern for work, but the knit helps it segues nicely to the less formal seersucker. And the white shirt and white pocket square really keep it clean. And no disruptions from the brown belt / shoes or navy socks. A seersucker suit brings plenty of pow - keeping it all elegantly simple around it turns down the volume and the result is perfect. A great way to wear a seersucker suit to work. Very well done.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, simple works, when everything is perfect, as is your outfit today. The knit tie has enough gravitas in color and pattern for work, but the knit helps it segues nicely to the less formal seersucker. And the white shirt and white pocket square really keep it clean. And no disruptions from the brown belt / shoes or navy socks. A seersucker suit brings plenty of pow - keeping it all elegantly simple around it turns down the volume and the result is perfect. A great way to wear a seersucker suit to work. Very well done.


Thank you, Fading. One of the first things one learns when wearing a very light-colored suit (either seersucker or linen) is that it takes very little bright color to put the outfit over the top, to make it look garish. It took every ounce of self-restraint last night, when I was laying out today's attire, to keep it as simple as I did. Glad that the effort was not in vain.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather in NYC will be very warm and humid today, so I'll not be wearing the waistcoat, but I was interested in seeing the difference the waistcoat made to the overall look. Forgive the glut of photos.


very nice Upr. what do you wear when there's 100% humidity and 100 degrees would you still wear your usual attire?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Upr. what do you wear when there's 100% humidity and 100 degrees would you still wear your usual attire?


Anything much above the 80's with high humidity, I'd opt for "business casual" - no jacket, khakis/linen trousers/ seersucker, no tie, buttondown shirt or polo shirt, depending on the heat, the day, and what I'll be doing at the office.


----------



## MaxBuck

Today's look is exceptionally crisp, upr_crust. It's not easy making that look fresh, but you've done it. Seersucker can look trite way too easily.


----------



## orange fury

Contributing here for the first time today, cross post from Trad. A little bit 'merica themed for the World Cup (even though we don't play until the weekend):


----------



## Shaver

^ Begone! :mad2:


----------



## Brio1

^

Get thee gone!


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shaver said:


> ^ Begone! :mad2:





Brio1 said:


> ^
> 
> Get thee gone!


The gone has been gotten.


----------



## upr_crust

Now that the spammy troll has been removed from the thread, let us return to our broadcast, now in progress . . .

A cooler day, though overcast with threat of rain in NYC, but still fair enough to dress up for the day. Tomorrow will be a work-from-home day for me - it remains to be seen what (if anything) I will post.


----------



## Oldsport

*First WAYWT Post.....*

Sorry for the awful iPhone photo. First WAYWT post, be gentle. The jacket just came back from the tailor where I had the sleeves altered.
Sport Coat: JAB Tailored Fit
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Slacks: JAB Tailored fit
Tie: The Tie Bar
Pocket Square: The Tie Bar
Shoes: AE Strands
Socks: I'm not going to even say


----------



## Reuben

Triathlete said:


> Socks: I'm not going to even say


Please do, I like them quite a bit.


----------



## orange fury

Triathlete said:


> Sorry for the awful iPhone photo. First WAYWT post, be gentle. The jacket just came back from the tailor where I had the sleeves altered.
> Sport Coat: JAB Tailored Fit
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Slacks: JAB Tailored fit
> Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: The Tie Bar
> Shoes: AE Strands
> Socks: I'm not going to even say


Actually, that looks fantastic- you pretty much nailed all aspects of the fit. Very nice!:thumbs-up:

And i love those strands, I want some so bad..


----------



## Shaver

Triathlete said:


> Sorry for the awful iPhone photo. First WAYWT post, be gentle. The jacket just came back from the tailor where I had the sleeves altered.
> Sport Coat: JAB Tailored Fit
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Slacks: JAB Tailored fit
> Tie: The Tie Bar
> Pocket Square: The Tie Bar
> Shoes: AE Strands
> Socks: I'm not going to even say


A very presentable first outing. :thumbs-up:

The fit looks good, jacket a teeny-tiny bit longer than I prefer but that is neither here nor there. Perhaps a light blue shirt would complement the assemblage better? And maybe, just maybe, a shade darker shoes? These are personal preferences mind, as I say a very decent submission.


----------



## Oldsport

Wow, thanks! One of the benefits of being retired military. I was able to pick up the Strands from AAFES exchange for under half the normal price.


----------



## Oldsport

I think the socks are Cole Haan, purchased by my Wife from Marshals.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## MaxBuck

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


Crocto, if your shirtsleeves were to be shortened perhaps 3/8", that look would be perfect. I really like the PS and tie combination. Save it to wear again on July 4!


----------



## orange fury

Triathlete said:


> I think the socks are Cole Haan, purchased by my Wife from Marshals.


Nothing wrong with that, I'm actually going to pick up some cole haan liners from Marshall's after I get off work today lol.


----------



## crocto

MaxBuck said:


> Crocto, if your shirtsleeves were to be shortened perhaps 3/8", that look would be perfect. I really like the PS and tie combination. Save it to wear again on July 4!


Yeah I just noticed that. I think it's more the sleeves of the suit. Anyway, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## orange fury

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


Is that suit cotton twill? Because I think I have the exact same one lol


----------



## GWW

crocto said:


> Yeah I just noticed that. I think it's more the sleeves of the suit. Anyway, thanks for the compliments!


It's probably the shirt cuffs that are to wide.
You can easily fix this yourself by cutting off the cuff button and sewing it back on so that it's tighter.

This doesn't work for double cuffs, of course, but yours appear to be barrel cuffs.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Anything much above the 80's with high humidity, I'd opt for "business casual" - no jacket, khakis/linen trousers/ seersucker, no tie, buttondown shirt or polo shirt, depending on the heat, the day, and what I'll be doing at the office.


Doesn't it get hot and sweaty in those suits? You must be sweating bullets.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Now that the spammy troll has been removed from the thread, let us return to our broadcast, now in progress . . .
> 
> A cooler day, though overcast with threat of rain in NYC, but still fair enough to dress up for the day. Tomorrow will be a work-from-home day for me - it remains to be seen what (if anything) I will post.


That's a nice pocket square color.


----------



## Jovan

Upr, where is that rope stripe navy suit from? Also, I hope your cleaner comped you on that shirt, because the wrinkle they pressed into the collar is quite noticeable...


----------



## Jovan

Same suit as the other day, now with black shoes again. Forgot to take closeup pics.


----------



## crocto

orange fury said:


> Is that suit cotton twill? Because I think I have the exact same one lol


Yup it's cotton twill. I got it on a crazy sale at Banana Republic last year. It's an older version of this.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Doesn't it get hot and sweaty in those suits? You must be sweating bullets.


Yesterday's suit is actually quite lightweight, though a long stroll schlepping a rolling laptop case through the Upper East Side yesterday evening did leave me quite damp with sweat.



Howard said:


> That's a nice pocket square color.


Thanks - I don't get to wear that PS that often.



Jovan said:


> Upr, where is that rope stripe navy suit from? Also, I hope your cleaner comped you on that shirt, because the wrinkle they pressed into the collar is quite noticeable...


Yesterday's suit is a BB Fitzgerald, from a couple of years ago, and yes, you're not the only person who remarked on my cleaner's ironing error - my alterations tailor did as well.

Working from home today, so it's Casual Friday.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR: nice, elegant, simple work-from-home outfit. Those penny loafers (cordovan is my guess) look fantastic with those argyles. But I think you did all this today to make me feel bad. I work from home full time and am typing this at my desk in my $15 bought-on-sale Old Navy chinos (which I think are really nice and insane value), my nearly worn out Old Navy lightweight cotton shirt and a pair of old J.Crew camp socks - no shoes, no belt, no need unless I run out for something later. I'm normally fine with my "work" outfit, but man did you show me how weak an effort I am really making - every day. Oh, I just noticed your nice wristwatch (I opt for the clock in the upper left of my computer) - I can't look at myself today.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR: nice, elegant, simple work-from-home outfit. Those penny loafers (cordovan is my guess) look fantastic with those argyles. But I think you did all this today to make me feel bad. I work from home full time and am typing this at my desk in my $15 bought-on-sale Old Navy chinos (which I think are really nice and insane value), my nearly worn out Old Navy lightweight cotton shirt and a pair of old J.Crew camp socks - no shoes, no belt, no need unless I run out for something later. I'm normally fine with my "work" outfit, but man did you show me how weak an effort I am really making - every day. Oh, I just noticed your nice wristwatch (I opt for the clock in the upper left of my computer) - I can't look at myself today.


Were I not to be going out later today (for lunch, and then dinner), I would still be in my bathrobe, a photo of which I would never post in this forum (or any other!). As for the shoes, they are indeed cordovan, and I've not worn them in a long time, hence their wearing today. Today's socks were chosen in the wake of choosing today's shirt, which was done quite spontaneously. As for the watch, it's an inexpensive Pulsar, bought some 25 years ago or more by my late husband, at a "pop-up" store near Studio 54 (to this day, I think the stock may have all "fallen off the truck").

Thank you for your kind comments, in any case, and enjoy your work from home day.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Listen, this is probably a "do as I say, not as I do" type of outfit.


----------



## Jovan

Go to NYC and stand around waiting for The Sartorialist. Bet you anything he'd feature your outfit.

In all seriousness though, I'd like it just fine without the collar popped.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's suit is actually quite lightweight, though a long stroll schlepping a rolling laptop case through the Upper East Side yesterday evening did leave me quite damp with sweat.
> 
> Thanks - I don't get to wear that PS that often.
> 
> Yesterday's suit is a BB Fitzgerald, from a couple of years ago, and yes, you're not the only person who remarked on my cleaner's ironing error - my alterations tailor did as well.
> 
> Working from home today, so it's Casual Friday.


you look relaxed without the ties and jackets.


----------



## GWW

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Listen, this is probably a "do as I say, not as I do" type of outfit.


It's a look I'd never advise anyone to try, yet I always find myself intrigued by it.
So came last Friday that I wore the top half of a navy suit with odd trousers and a polo shirt with the collar out of the jacket.

In that sense; a really good "do as I say, not as I do" look :thumbup:


----------



## alkydrinker

Jovan said:


> In all seriousness though, I'd like it just fine without the collar popped.


Not sure if this is what initiated YRR's idea, but those soft polo collars can get lost and out of place under a jacket and not look so good...popping the collar does address that issue.

I think part of the reason Kent Wang's designs his polos with a "stand up collar" is to allow it to look better under a sport coat


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, gents.



alkydrinker said:


> Not sure if this is what initiated YRR's idea, but those soft polo collars can get lost and out of place under a jacket and not look so good...popping the collar does address that issue.
> 
> I think part of the reason Kent Wang's designs his polos with a "stand up collar" is to allow it to look better under a sport coat


That was indeed the impetus for flipping up the collar: it would have taken too much fiddling around to make the collar sit properly otherwise.


----------



## GWW

I'm unsure if today's outfit is a bit busy; maybe this shirt just isn't made to be worn with a tie:


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello everyone  Wore this number to church, sorry about the wrinkles I got caught in a short, but heavy, rain shower.

The jacket is a vintage jacket with the National Recovery Act tag and I think it looks like a kind of jacket that you could fasten both buttons so let me know what you think.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Now that the spammy troll has been removed from the thread, let us return to our broadcast, now in progress . . .
> 
> A cooler day, though overcast with threat of rain in NYC, but still fair enough to dress up for the day. Tomorrow will be a work-from-home day for me - it remains to be seen what (if anything) I will post.


Now THIS is one sharp looking suit! As usual, you've done a fantastic job of pulling it all together. I only wish I was as good as you are at putting it all together....well done.


----------



## upr_crust

^^ Thank you, Carguy for the compliments. The suit is a BB Fitzgerald that I've had for a couple of years, and it is one of my favorites. As for putting it all together, it's a skill that's honed by constant practice, and by trial and error.

Today's attire includes new shoes - hope that you like.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Seriously cool shoes there, upr_crust. Mind sharing who the maker is?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Seriously cool shoes there, upr_crust. Mind sharing who the maker is?


Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman for Men.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: David Donahue
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Cufflinks: Burberry


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, along with echoing Max Buck's shoe comments (those are gorgeous and RogerP worthy [I know of no better compliment for shoes]), let me (1) mention the awesomeness that is that suit and shirt and (2) ask if the shirt has a very small basket weave or some such texture that looks fantastic? Also, I love that you amped up the color in the shirt a notch, but with everything else being conservative in color, it works beautifully (which speaks to your exchange with Carguy: either by instinct or conscious thought, you know how to balance having a spark but not going too far - I'm always learning from you).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, along with echoing Max Buck's shoe comments (those are gorgeous and RogerP worthy [I know of no better compliment for shoes]), let me (1) mention the awesomeness that is that suit and shirt and (2) ask if the shirt has a very small basket weave or some such texture that looks fantastic? Also, I love that you amped up the color in the shirt a notch, but with everything else being conservative in color, it works beautifully (which speaks to your exchange with Carguy: either by instinct or conscious thought, you know how to balance having a spark but not going too far - I'm always learning from you).


"RogerP worthy" is the highest compliment one can make about one's footwear, to be sure. Today's suit is from Paul Stuart, a sale item from a few years ago, and is also a favorite. Today's shirt is from T. M. Lewin, from several years ago, and you're correct in observing that there is a pattern to it - a tiny houndstooth pattern. As for balancing one's "look", I remember the advice of the famous Bulgarian basso profundo Boris Christoff, who, after singing once with Maria Callas, declared "There can only be one diva on the stage at one time." (He obviously saw himself as a divo, and Callas was a diva par excellence.) The metaphor here is that only one article of clothing should be the "divo/diva" of one's outfit - the other items should be complementary, but should not take attention away from the "star". Today's shirt is vivid enough to be the "star".


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


> Cufflinks: Burberry


That's a suspect choice there....in an otherwise respectable effort.


----------



## crocto

FLCracka said:


> That's a suspect choice there....in an otherwise respectable effort.


I know but it's for a family friend's wake/funeral and Burberry was her favorite.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello everyone  Wore this number to church, sorry about the wrinkles I got caught in a short, but heavy, rain shower.
> 
> The jacket is a vintage jacket with the National Recovery Act tag and I think it looks like a kind of jacket that you could fasten both buttons so let me know what you think.


very nice.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> ^^ Thank you, Carguy for the compliments. The suit is a BB Fitzgerald that I've had for a couple of years, and it is one of my favorites. As for putting it all together, it's a skill that's honed by constant practice, and by trial and error.
> 
> Today's attire includes new shoes - hope that you like.


you're looking quite colorful.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With stone chinos and tan half-brogues.

Feedback is welcome.


----------



## Tori

That's a nice looking Burberry cuff links.


----------



## upr_crust

It continues warm and sunny here in NYC, with a color scheme today to reflect that.


----------



## AnthonyFuller

Been away on vacation for a bit...and now I'm moving across the country at the end of the week. So anyone with any recommendations in the Cleveland Ohio area, I'm all ears.

Otherwise, a basic day with my limited clothing selections.
Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## alkydrinker

YRR - in your last pic, by any chance is that a JC Penny Stafford linen/cotton jacket? 

I ask because it looks just like one I recently purchased...been meaning to post a pic of it. It was $50 at JCP, after getting the waist taken in and the sleeves up, it is surprisingly great looking. Wondering if you got the same one.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Alkydrinker,

This coat's an old one from a brand called English Manor. I'm not even sure what material it is -- my guess is linen/silk.

The shirt, however, is from Stafford.


----------



## alkydrinker

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Alkydrinker,
> 
> The shirt, however, is from Stafford.


Well, atleast I'm not the only one who has gone slumming in the JCP menswear department.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

alkydrinker said:


> Well, atleast I'm not the only one who has gone slumming in the JCP menswear department.


You know, they sell plenty of junk, and the quality isn't _great_, but given that I'll tolerate a poly-blend shirt, I'd rather have these at $15 than a Uniqlo or LE OCBD at $30.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It continues warm and sunny here in NYC, with a color scheme today to reflect that.


that's a nice orange tie.


----------



## Jovan

Same ol', same ol'.


https://imageshack.com/i/mu8eddj


----------



## Piqué

GWW said:


> I'm unsure if today's outfit is a bit busy; maybe this shirt just isn't made to be worn with a tie:


Sure it's made to be worn with a tie. Just not that tie!

(love the jacket and shirt, btw)


----------



## upr_crust

I am sure that there are those of you out there, who upon seeing my posting today, will be saying, "What the hell was he thinking?", not entirely without reason. However, as it happens, I will be attending a members' preview at the Whitney this evening (and any party at the Whitney has an element of Halloween to it - "come as your favorite artistic or social pretension"), and it is in honor of their retrospective of the work of Jeff Koons, who makes monumental pieces of kitsch, so being dressed somewhat like a human cartoon makes some form of visual sense. Well, at least to me.

For better or worse, then . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, while you will stand out a bit at work today, based on Koons' work, I doubt so tonight. Love the tie-shirt combo you chose. The white palette of the linen suit has allowed you to be a sartorial artist this summer and you have been more than up to the task.


----------



## GWW

Piqué said:


> Sure it's made to be worn with a tie. Just not that tie!
> 
> (love the jacket and shirt, btw)


Probably; a solid tie would be my best bet I assume.

And thanks for the compliment on the jacket and shirt, the shirt was bought on sale for CHF 10 and the jacket thrifted for CHF 24, this shows again that you don't need to spend heaps of money for nice clothing 



upr_crust said:


> I am sure that there are those of you out there, who upon seeing my posting today, will be saying, "What the hell was he thinking?", not entirely without reason. However, as it happens, I will be attending a members' preview at the Whitney this evening (and any party at the Whitney has an element of Halloween to it - "come as your favorite artistic or social pretension"), and it is in honor of their retrospective of the work of Jeff Koons, who makes monumental pieces of kitsch, so being dressed somewhat like a human cartoon makes some form of visual sense. Well, at least to me.
> 
> For better or worse, then . . .


What the hell were you thinking, this outfit wants spectators; off white and brown would work I think.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> . However, as it happens, I will be attending a members' preview at the Whitney this evening (and any party at the Whitney has an element of Halloween to it - "come as your favorite artistic or social pretension")


I see you're going as Tom Wolfe!


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> What the hell were you thinking, this outfit wants spectators; off white and brown would work I think.


I have only tan suede and brown leather spectators, but may change into them for the museum opening.


crocto said:


> I see you're going as Tom Wolfe!


Tom Wolfe is one of the better "white suit" references - I am happy that you didn't mention Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or John Travolta as Tony Manero.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> I have only tan suede and brown leather spectators, but may change into them for the museum opening.


Now you know what your next shoe purchase will be :biggrin:


----------



## Piqué

Love the look today, Upr - especially the cufflinks.


----------



## upr_crust

Piqué said:


> Love the look today, Upr - especially the cufflinks.


Thanks - the cufflinks are from the Metropolitan Museum of Art - reproduction of a Faberge gold and enamel frog, I believe.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> I have only tan suede and brown leather spectators, but may change into them for the museum opening. Tom Wolfe is one of the better "white suit" references - I am happy that you didn't mention Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or John Travolta as Tony Manero.


I could have gone with James Bond but I'm pretty sure he had on a white tux.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I am sure that there are those of you out there, who upon seeing my posting today, will be saying, "What the hell was he thinking?", not entirely without reason. However, as it happens, I will be attending a members' preview at the Whitney this evening (and any party at the Whitney has an element of Halloween to it - "come as your favorite artistic or social pretension"), and it is in honor of their retrospective of the work of Jeff Koons, who makes monumental pieces of kitsch, so being dressed somewhat like a human cartoon makes some form of visual sense. Well, at least to me.
> 
> For better or worse, then . . .


very nice hat Upr.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> I could have gone with James Bond but I'm pretty sure he had on a white tux.


More specifically, white dinner jacket with midnight blue dinner trousers. But I'm just being pedantic.


----------



## Tiger

upr_crust said:


> I have only tan suede and brown leather spectators, but may change into them for the museum opening. Tom Wolfe is one of the better "white suit" references - I am happy that you didn't mention Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or John Travolta as Tony Manero.


Upr crust, you look far better than Tom Wolfe! Every bit a summer gentleman, without any pretensions or excesses...


----------



## Jovan

Tom Wolfe, pretentious and excessive? Why I never! :biggrin:

Actually my only issue with his clothing is that the shirt collars look a little ridiculous in this day and age.


----------



## Piqué

GWW said:


> Probably; a solid tie would be my best bet I assume.


Agreed. I think a solid navy would look great with the other elements you posted.


----------



## Reuben

upr_crust said:


> Tom Wolfe is one of the better "white suit" references - I am happy that you didn't mention Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or John Travolta as Tony Manero.


Don't forget the good Colonel Harland David Sanders or Samuel Clemons.


----------



## upr_crust

I can report back from last night's members' preview of the Jeff Koons show at the Whitney that I did indeed mirror the color scheme of many of the paintings and objects - light, bright, and candy colored. The artist himself was there, but he chose to dress as soberly as a judge - dark suit, white shirt, dark tie, black shoes. The crowd was better-dressed than normal - the hipsters of Williamburg and Bushwick seem to have ceded their places at this event to the scions of the Upper East Side. The show itself is extensive - floors one through four of the Whitney - and is the banal made monumental (and, in some cases graphically pornographic), which is Koons' signature style.

Today, I've opted to swing back towards "sober as a judge", though maybe not in my choice of neckties. The necktie is new, however, and is making its debut.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice hat Upr.


Thank you - a Christy hat, from Thomas Farthing, in London.



Tiger said:


> Upr crust, you look far better than Tom Wolfe! Every bit a summer gentleman, without any pretensions or excesses...


Very kind of you to say - thanks!



Reuben said:


> Don't forget the good Colonel Harland David Sanders or Samuel Clemons.


Happily, I gave up facial hair several years ago, so references to fried chicken or Tom Sawyer have not, so far, been a problem.


----------



## drlivingston

I am loving that tie, Crusty. Who makes it?


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I am loving that tie, Crusty. Who makes it?


Charvet - a sale item from this season - Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I can report back from last night's members' preview of the Jeff Koons show at the Whitney that I did indeed mirror the color scheme of many of the paintings and objects - light, bright, and candy colored. The artist himself was there, but he chose to dress as soberly as a judge - dark suit, white shirt, dark tie, black shoes. The crowd was better-dressed than normal - the hipsters of Williamburg and Bushwick seem to have ceded their places at this event to the scions of the Upper East Side. The show itself is extensive - floors one through four of the Whitney - and is the banal made monumental (and, in some cases graphically pornographic), which is Koons' signature style.
> 
> Today, I've opted to swing back towards "sober as a judge", though maybe not in my choice of neckties. The necktie is new, however, and is making its debut.


I like the purple tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard, for the compliment on yesterday's tie.

It's Friday, sunny and less humid, and I'm making a bright and light end to my week, although the denizens of That Other Website do not favor yellow ties. Too bad for them.


----------



## Carguy

Another very nice showing Crusty! I have a MTM suit in almost that exact pattern, but slightly heavier in the black....you've given me a good idea for a match. Personally, I LIKE yellow ties. When summer ends down here and it gets less hot, perhaps I will join this thread to show off some threads....no pun intended.

Nice job as always.


----------



## upr_crust

A quick preview of something I picked up at the sale at Paul Stuart's. With the boldness of the pattern, I can well understand why this thing ended up on sale, but as a sports jacket, I think that I'll get some fair use out of it. The fit, however, was super - there were only the most minimal alterations done to both jacket and trousers.


----------



## SpitShine

Wore this for my Birthday meal on Thursday, first of a few days of formal wear opportunities. The tie was a birthday gift from Reiss and the button came attached to a card, pretty much everything else is TM Lewin. Not pictured: wicked cool spitfire cuff links from my girlfriend.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, that fit is outstanding, insane, perfect, looks bespoke - Phineas and New and Lingwood were designed as if you were their fit model (dated a female fit model once - she was the size 6 for Macy's dresses for a few years). And I do agree - basically a sport coat, a bit too bold as a suit unless the perfect event calls for it (as it seems some of your museum ones might). Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## Well.Attired.Student

I am sorry about the poor image quality, and the split mirrors :biggrin:

I am not sure if red is my color; however, I wanted a red color since it looks good on others :tongue2: Of course, you cannot judge since my face is outside the frame :rolleyes2:


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A quick preview of something I picked up at the sale at Paul Stuart's. With the boldness of the pattern, I can well understand why this thing ended up on sale, but as a sports jacket, I think that I'll get some fair use out of it. The fit, however, was super - there were only the most minimal alterations done to both jacket and trousers.


very handsome.


----------



## Howard

SpitShine said:


> Wore this for my Birthday meal on Thursday, first of a few days of formal wear opportunities. The tie was a birthday gift from Reiss and the button came attached to a card, pretty much everything else is TM Lewin. Not pictured: wicked cool spitfire cuff links from my girlfriend.


like the tie.


----------



## Jovan

Bruce, you seem very happy with your new purchase! I actually like the rakishness of a one button peak lapel suit, but think the bold windowpanes are more your thing than mine.

SpitShine: Nice look.


----------



## Fading Fast

SpitShine, you have a very good sense of classic style, updated and tweaked in a way that works very well for you. The up-close shot of the tie, shirt and jacket show a great sensitively to texture blending and an understanding of subtle color coordination - well done. That said, and I know you have ardently defended your boots in the past - and I think they are fine - but I do think a shoe or boot that at least echoed a more classic look like the rest of the outfit would up it another notch. Again, though, really well done - at a young age, you already have a true personal style.


----------



## Jovan

I wouldn't change the Chelsea boots at all.


----------



## Well.Attired.Student

Trying out a new sport coat that I picked up at a thrift store. The shoulders are too large, and the sleeves a little long, but otherwise I think it is fine. Might have to get the shoulders and the sleeves fixed.


----------



## SpitShine

Thanks very much for the feedback Fading Fast, my wardrobe has reached the point now that my parents have to persuade me to dress down occasionally. I'm a sucker for boots, my primary rotation of dress shoes is between that pair of Chelsea boots and some black chukkas. However, my next post might appeal to you as I went for a more traditional pair of brogues. Jovan, thanks again!

Upr, I have to agree with the consensus of the Other Forum on the tie, but I take no offence to the boldness of that suit, it suits you perfectly.

Anyway, here's the big one; my final school prom. I felt a lot of pressure to perform for this event, so I hope the result meets with approval. I'm wearing a combination of Suitsupply and TM Lewin.




























Also, a bonus (albeit staged) action shot - probably the greatest moment of my life. I didn't have the balls to ask for it shaken.


----------



## GWW

Well Attired Student, that's very nice; is it still cool enough to wear a jacket and sweater in Norway? I really have to migrate there later in my live.
The right sleeve of the jacket is exactly the right lenght, but I can't comment on the loft one.

I wore the navy suit in a more casual way today: turtleneck and derbies:


----------



## TheAceFace

SpitShine the suit and tie is very Daniel Craig-era Bond, keep it up.

Here's my outfit from a few nights ago, gave it all I had and hope I pulled it off.


----------



## kjartanovich

SpitShine, Vey nice looks, both the sc/trousers and the suit.
May I enquire what make/model those brogues are?


----------



## Odradek

upr_crust said:


> A quick preview of something I picked up at the sale at Paul Stuart's. With the boldness of the pattern, I can well understand why this thing ended up on sale, but as a sports jacket, I think that I'll get some fair use out of it. The fit, however, was super - there were only the most minimal alterations done to both jacket and trousers.


I think that suit is superb.
But although i'm new at this, perhaps a plain tie would work better.


----------



## Well.Attired.Student

GWW said:


> Well Attired Student, that's very nice; is it still cool enough to wear a jacket and sweater in Norway? I really have to migrate there later in my live.
> The right sleeve of the jacket is exactly the right lenght, but I can't comment on the loft one.
> 
> I wore the navy suit in a more casual way today: turtleneck and derbies:


Thanks! Well, in the morning there is a good 15 degrees Celsius, so that coat is welcome. I take it off at work, and if it is cloudy I can still wear it back home - even if the jacket is wool.

I keep thinking what I will do with my wardrobe if I follow my plans and study for a couple of years in California!

PS, GWW, your images do not show.


----------



## GWW

Well.Attired.Student said:


> Thanks! Well, in the morning there is a good 15 degrees Celsius, so that coat is welcome. I take it off at work, and if it is cloudy I can still wear it back home - even if the jacket is wool.
> 
> I keep thinking what I will do with my wardrobe if I follow my plans and study for a couple of years in California!
> 
> PS, GWW, your images do not show.


Hmm.. they do show for me. I'm viewing the forum in a browser, are you using a mobile device?


----------



## Howard

SpitShine said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback Fading Fast, my wardrobe has reached the point now that my parents have to persuade me to dress down occasionally. I'm a sucker for boots, my primary rotation of dress shoes is between that pair of Chelsea boots and some black chukkas. However, my next post might appeal to you as I went for a more traditional pair of brogues. Jovan, thanks again!
> 
> Upr, I have to agree with the consensus of the Other Forum on the tie, but I take no offence to the boldness of that suit, it suits you perfectly.
> 
> Anyway, here's the big one; my final school prom. I felt a lot of pressure to perform for this event, so I hope the result meets with approval. I'm wearing a combination of Suitsupply and TM Lewin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a bonus (albeit staged) action shot - probably the greatest moment of my life. I didn't have the balls to ask for it shaken.


those are some nice fancy socks, Spitshine.


----------



## SpitShine

Thanks, although I'm new to the world of statement-socks, I was very pleased with the result . kjartanovich, they were bought on a fairly modest budget (£100) from John Lewis, and the make is Bertie. Great starting brogues for a student on part time wages like myself.

AceFace, high praise indeed! Pretty good first post, jacket could be a tad longer IMO but your impressive haircut and otherwise well fitted jacket (I like the more structured shoulders) make up for it. You do well to look at home in a burgundy suit, not an easy feat .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, that fit is outstanding, insane, perfect, looks bespoke - Phineas and New and Lingwood were designed as if you were their fit model (dated a female fit model once - she was the size 6 for Macy's dresses for a few years). And I do agree - basically a sport coat, a bit too bold as a suit unless the perfect event calls for it (as it seems some of your museum ones might). Enjoy and wear it in good health.





Howard said:


> very handsome.





Jovan said:


> Bruce, you seem very happy with your new purchase! I actually like the rakishness of a one button peak lapel suit, but think the bold windowpanes are more your thing than mine.
> 
> SpitShine: Nice look.





SpitShine said:


> Upr, I have to agree with the consensus of the Other Forum on the tie, but I take no offence to the boldness of that suit, it suits you perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Odradek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that suit is superb.
> But although i'm new at this, perhaps a plain tie would work better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all gentlemen. The fit of the jacket was the factor that seduced me into buying the suit - it is an unhappy thing that it is a fall-weight wool, and will have to sit in my closet for some months before I will have comfortable weather in which to wear it. To clarify, the tie shown with it was simply the tie I had been wearing the day that the photos were taken - it was NOT my first, second, or third choice for coordination with the suit itself.
> 
> Meanwhile, I received from Brooks Brothers my first MTM suit made by them for me, some 11 years ago, after its third "tweaking", as I've lost some 20 lbs. since having it made. Photos of the results will be posted soon - perhaps some "before" and "after" photos, if I can dig some up of what I looked like just after it was made.
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

Today's suit is the first suit I ever had MTM, in 2003. I have changed shape in the intervening 11 years, and have just gotten this suit back from Brooks Bros. after its latest re-fitting. I was able to find photos of the suit (and me in it) from the fall of 2003, so today, we start the week with a little "before and after" action.

2003:







2014:


----------



## MaxBuck

SpitShine said:


>


SpitShine, let me say that although your clothing would not be appropriate for someone my age, it looks absolutely smashing on you. Your choices are almost always impeccable, and I look forward to seeing more examples. Well done!


----------



## orange fury

SpitShine said:


> Wore this for my Birthday meal on Thursday, first of a few days of formal wear opportunities. The tie was a birthday gift from Reiss and the button came attached to a card, pretty much everything else is TM Lewin. Not pictured: wicked cool spitfire cuff links from my girlfriend.


This is a fantastic fit and overall look IMHO, I'm saving both of these pictures in my "looks to emulate" folder. Very well done!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, that suit (like you) has aged incredibly well. The tailoring tweaks were well done and, for a BB fit, it looks great (i.e., not as good as your Phineas or New and Lingwood fits - but those are intended to fit differently). It did take me a minute to adjust to the Lenin look of 2003 Upr .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, that suit (like you) has aged incredibly well. The tailoring tweaks were well done and, for a BB fit, it looks great (i.e., not as good as your Phineas or New and Lingwood fits - but those are intended to fit differently). It did take me a minute to adjust to the Lenin look of 2003 Upr .


Thank you, FF. The suit will never have the style of Phineas or N&L, but within its limits, it's a nice ensemble. As for my disguise as Vladimir Ilich Ulyanov, that lasted some 15 years, until I got tired of dyeing my facial topiary.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF. The suit will never have the style of Phineas or N&L, but within its limits, it's a nice ensemble. As for my disguise as Vladimir Ilich Ulyanov, that lasted some 15 years, until I got tired of dyeing my facial topiary.


You know when I saw you with the goatee I thought "All he's missing is an eye patch and he could be an evil twin on General Hospital".

Honestly, I think you could have the pants legs slimmed a bit if you feel like spending the money.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit is the first suit I ever had MTM, in 2003. I have changed shape in the intervening 11 years, and have just gotten this suit back from Brooks Bros. after its latest re-fitting. I was able to find photos of the suit (and me in it) from the fall of 2003, so today, we start the week with a little "before and after" action.
> 
> 2003:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014:


Wow, I never knew you had a mustache and goatee.


----------



## orange fury

SpitShine said:


> Also, a bonus (albeit staged) action shot - probably the greatest moment of my life. *I didn't have the balls to ask for it shaken.*


I just saw this, if that's a martini, it means you're doing it right. Contrary to Mr. Bond's preference, a martini should never be shaken- always stirred so as not to cloud the drink with ice crystals. /tangent

Also, great rig!


----------



## Jovan

SpitShine, you are definitely one of the best dressed young people I've seen. Some people would call your tastes "boring". I rather think your attention to fit outweighs that and prefer dressing simply too. You talked about going to prom. :eek2: Definitely a lot better dressed than I was at that age.

As for martinis, the rule of thumb many people use is gin -> stirred and vodka -> shaken. I don't mind the ice crystals, they'll melt soon anyway. I've drank vodka martinis both stirred and shaken and it doesn't make a huge difference in my personal opinion. If you are drinking a Vesper, the original recipe calls for it to be shaken in spite of the content being mostly gin. Again, I've tried it both ways and it doesn't make a huge enough difference for me to care. Discover your own personal preferences though.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> You know when I saw you with the goatee I thought "All he's missing is an eye patch and he could be an evil twin on General Hospital".
> 
> Honestly, I think you could have the pants legs slimmed a bit if you feel like spending the money.


After seeing the photos, the trouser legs definitely need tapering - off they we go to the tailor soon.


----------



## SpitShine

Thank you very much for the feedback everyone, glad it's gone down so well! I've worked up something of a reputation at my school for my formal wear, so I felt like I had a lot to prove at the prom. The drink was certainly a vodka martini - the first of several - and drew a combination of sighs, rolled eyes and laughter from my friends. Jovan, if I'd tried to order a Vesper the barman would likely have laughed me out of the building, but it's on my bucket list if I ever find myself in an exclusive and expensive Casino. I've always thought it's the "boring" dressers who date the most gracefully, so I've taken to more monochrome and solid colour schemes - I don't own a single striped tie!

Anyway, here's what is likely to be my last post for a while as the summer holidays are looming. It was the end of a long and very rainy journey home from prom, so excuse the creases and my generally battered appearance; same suit, but I threw on a different shirt and tie:


----------



## orange fury

I ended up having a Tanqueray martini (okay, several...) after work yesterday thanks to this thread. I blame you SpitShine 

In honor of the US soccer team, 'merica:


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> As for martinis, the rule of thumb many people use is gin -> stirred and vodka -> shaken. I don't mind the ice crystals, they'll melt soon anyway. I've drank vodka martinis both stirred and shaken and it doesn't make a huge difference in my personal opinion. If you are drinking a Vesper, the original recipe calls for it to be shaken in spite of the content being mostly gin. Again, I've tried it both ways and it doesn't make a huge enough difference for me to care. Discover your own personal preferences though.


didnt realize it was a vodka martini, I actually adhere to these guidelines (gin-stirred/vodka-shaken). But I'm also a big proponent of the "drink what you like/like what you drink" philosophy


----------



## eagle2250

^^As always, orange fury, your excellent taste is easily apparent my young friend! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> ^^As always, orange fury, your excellent taste is easily apparent my young friend! :thumbs-up:


In regards to my taste in mixed drinks or my taste in clothing? Either way I appreciate it lol :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

From the "better late than never" school of posting (technological problems with Photobucket this AM).

The shoes are new . . .


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> From the "better late than never" school of posting (technological problems with Photobucket this AM).
> 
> The shoes are new . . .


All I can say is "WOW"! Love those shoes although I haven't gotten brave enough to do dark brown and gray.....I know, I know....I'm a wussy


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> All I can say is "WOW"! Love those shoes although I haven't gotten brave enough to do dark brown and gray.....I know, I know....I'm a wussy


For the record, today's suit is actually taupe, though it can easily be mistaken for grey, but thanks in any case for the compliment.


----------



## Carguy

And I'm even wearing my reading glasses and made that mistake....must be this damn iPad!:rolleyes2:


----------



## Jovan

New navy sharkskin suit from a little-known, new online tailor. Pretty impressed so far with the quality and fit. Just needs a bit of shortening in the trousers and the sleeves need rotating back a little. The shoulders have ever-so-slight dimples that I'm not sure how to fix, as the shoulder width is the same as on jackets that don't have the problem. I only wore the waistcoat for pictures, but otherwise didn't due to the heat. Three piece suits as daily wear in the middle of a summer day never made much sense to me, even in linen.

PointClickTailor suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie
Kent Wang pocket square and mother of pearl cufflinks (not seen)
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds shoes



https://imageshack.com/i/muv52xj


----------



## Roycru

A day in the park.......

Brooks Brothers navy blazer and blue Brooksease shirt, F.R. Tripler Madras tie, Land's End seersucker trousers, and Bass white bucks......


----------



## Odradek

My 1000th post, and thanks to all you gents for the information gleaned from these pages over the past few years.

I discovered AAAC when I as getting married 3 years ago, and didn't know a whole lot about suits, (i.e. knew nothing about suits), but knew what I didn't want.
My collection of ties has since changed from 2 to over 40.

Anyway, it's the first day of the Henley Royal Regatta, and since I'm relatively free for the day, I'm going to take a wander down the river bank.

Bought the tie especially for the regatta, but not 100% sure it works with the navy blazer. Might just change that before I leave the house.
The blazer was a £3.20 ebay find, and I'd believe the vendor when they say it had never been worn. Maybe a little dated, but at that price, it will be grand.

Shoes are my trusty Herring Henleys. My wedding shoes.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan: Great tie. Looks like you've found a great collar shape too.

I've never been fond of navy sharkskin, tho'. Is it shiny?

Did you specify a gorge height that high?


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan - the new suit looks VERY fitted to your shape, but flatters your physique - wear it in good health, and the tie looks excellent with the suit.

Today's attire reflects the fact that it's warm and humid here in NYC - time for seersucker.


----------



## MaxBuck

Lots of great looks here today and late yesterday. Jovan, Roycru, Odradek, upr_crust: good work, gentlemen! I especially like the combination of the green tie with the blue-and-white seersucker suit.


----------



## orange fury

Attempting a bit of patriotism (and my first attempt at an ivory jacket):


----------



## sskim3

Odradek said:


> My 1000th post, and thanks to all you gents for the information gleaned from these pages over the past few years.
> 
> I discovered AAAC when I as getting married 3 years ago, and didn't know a whole lot about suits, (i.e. knew nothing about suits), but knew what I didn't want.
> My collection of ties has since changed from 2 to over 40.
> 
> Anyway, it's the first day of the Henley Royal Regatta, and since I'm relatively free for the day, I'm going to take a wander down the river bank.
> 
> Bought the tie especially for the regatta, but not 100% sure it works with the navy blazer. Might just change that before I leave the house.
> The blazer was a £3.20 ebay find, and I'd believe the vendor when they say it had never been worn. Maybe a little dated, but at that price, it will be grand.
> 
> Shoes are my trusty Herring Henleys. My wedding shoes.


Congrats on the milestone! I love the outfit! The tie is a little loud but I think it works great with the rest of rig since there arent as many patterns going on. I love the hat and the shoes are awesome! Looking forward to more posts from you. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jovan

Odradek: Congrats on 1000 posts! I would personally prefer a 6x2 double breasted blazer. Though I understand why you got it at that price, I think the cut is just a little too '90s. What size are you? I have a Burberry's 6x2 DB blazer that just isn't quite working for me in the shoulders.



Balfour said:


> Jovan: Great tie. Looks like you've found a great collar shape too.
> 
> I've never been fond of navy sharkskin, tho'. Is it shiny?
> 
> Did you specify a gorge height that high?


Thanks, this collar shape from Proper Cloth ("Presidential Point" despite actually being semi-spread) is just the right spread and band height for my face I think. Just wish their quality was better for the price! It is my only frustration with them and why I've hesitated to order anything else. Their quality apparently took a nosedive when they switched from domestic to Malaysian production.

This fabric is not at all what I'd call shiny. Sharkskin gets an unfair reputation. Everyone thinks of those gaudy, reflective polyester suits worn by gangsters in the '60s. "Goodfellas" and all that jazz. It's merely a two tone step pattern.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharkskin#Artificial_variations

The gorge is that high by default. The only special features I asked for were the 3/2 fastening, partial lining, side tabs, and lapels on the waistcoat. I forgot to ask for no lining in the trousers, so they are lined to the knee in front by default. But it is based on a factory system and those are all "secret" options the owner said he's going to implement on the website soon. There are some limitations from that naturally, but more of your money goes toward quality. For instance, they're the first online tailor I know of that coordinate button colours to the fabrics.



upr_crust said:


> Jovan - the new suit looks VERY fitted to your shape, but flatters your physique - wear it in good health, and the tie looks excellent with the suit.
> 
> Today's attire reflects the fact that it's warm and humid here in NYC - time for seersucker.


Thanks Bruce, future wife certainly thinks so. But she's more into the modern look in general -- with the exception of low rise suit trousers. Woman after my own heart.  This tie (which I'm sure you recognize) works well with just about anything I've found. At a distance it looks salmon, but the texture up close is luxurious.

I need a seersucker suit one of these days, you wear yours well.



MaxBuck said:


> Lots of great looks here today and late yesterday. Jovan, Roycru, Odradek, upr_crust: good work, gentlemen! I especially like the combination of the green tie with the blue-and-white seersucker suit.


Thanks, MaxBuck!


----------



## Odradek

sskim3 said:


> Congrats on the milestone! I love the outfit! The tie is a little loud but I think it works great with the rest of rig since there arent as many patterns going on. I love the hat and the shoes are awesome! Looking forward to more posts from you. :icon_cheers:


Thanks.
In the end I thought the tie too close in colour to the blazer and so went with a Brooks Brother pink and navy horizontally striped tie.

The tie will come out later in the week.



Jovan said:


> Odradek: Congrats on 1000 posts! I would personally prefer a 6x2 double breasted blazer. Though I understand why you got it at that price, I think the cut is just a little too '90s. What size are you? I have a Burberry's 6x2 DB blazer that just isn't quite working for me in the shoulders.


Thanks Jovan,
I realise that about the blazer. I'd much prefer a 6x2, and have recently ordered a linen and cotton one. Won't get to see it for a while though.
I usually wear a 40S, but after picking up a nice 40S DB blazer a few months ago, it seemed very large on me, so I think when it comes to double breasted blazers, then 38S fits me best.
That's what the one in the photo is. 
I know it's dated. The shoulders are far too padded, and the lack of vents is annoying.
Actually from the bad ebay photos I didn't realise it was 6x1 until it arrived. More of an experiment in fit, and it does fit well.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> Thanks, this collar shape from Proper Cloth ("Presidential Point" despite actually being semi-spread) is just the right spread and band height for my face I think. Just wish their quality was better for the price! It is my only frustration with them and why I've hesitated to order anything else. Their quality apparently took a nosedive when they switched from domestic to Malaysian production.


Shame. But still helpful to have found a good shape for future reference.



Jovan said:


> This fabric is not at all what I'd call shiny. Sharkskin gets an unfair reputation. Everyone thinks of those gaudy, reflective polyester suits worn by gangsters in the '60s. "Goodfellas" and all that jazz. It's merely a two tone step pattern.


Oh, quite. I like mid-grey shark. But even high quality shark, not the 60s caricature, can be 'dryer' or 'sheenier' - I prefer the the dryer stuff. But I limit my use of it to mid-to-dark grey (creating a much more interesting cloth by producing the overall mid-grey effect through the two tones). Would not use for navy, speaking personally.



Jovan said:


> The gorge is that high by default. The only special features I asked for were the 3/2 fastening, partial lining, side tabs, and lapels on the waistcoat. I forgot to ask for no lining in the trousers, so they are lined to the knee in front by default. But it is based on a factory system and those are all "secret" options the owner said he's going to implement on the website soon. There are some limitations from that naturally, but more of your money goes toward quality. For instance, they're the first online tailor I know of that coordinate button colours to the fabrics.


Would you favour a lower gorge if that were an option? I would.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> From the "better late than never" school of posting (technological problems with Photobucket this AM).
> 
> The shoes are new . . .


definitely love the shoes, what brand are they?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Jovan - the new suit looks VERY fitted to your shape, but flatters your physique - wear it in good health, and the tie looks excellent with the suit.
> 
> Today's attire reflects the fact that it's warm and humid here in NYC - time for seersucker.


I love the green bow tie.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Lots of great looks here today and late yesterday. Jovan, Roycru, Odradek, upr_crust: good work, gentlemen! I especially like the combination of the green tie with the blue-and-white seersucker suit.


The combo of suit/shirt/tie is one of my more favorite. I wore this combo to the Garden Party at the Frick Collection last summer - even made the website for the museum.



Howard said:


> definitely love the shoes, what brand are they?


The shoes are Canali.



Howard said:


> I love the green bow tie.


Thanks - so do I.


----------



## Jovan

Balfour said:


> Shame. But still helpful to have found a good shape for future reference.
> 
> Oh, quite. I like mid-grey shark. But even high quality shark, not the 60s caricature, can be 'dryer' or 'sheenier' - I prefer the the dryer stuff. But I limit my use of it to mid-to-dark grey (creating a much more interesting cloth by producing the overall mid-grey effect through the two tones). Would not use for navy, speaking personally.
> 
> Would you favour a lower gorge if that were an option? I would.


They call it navy, but it definitely comes out more royal blue. I like the colour, myself.

Gorge is one of those things that I'm not terribly picky about unless it's cartoonishly low or high, personally, but I can ask him about it.


----------



## upr_crust

Ere of a major holiday, proving that I can breathe without wearing a tie . . .


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> Ere of a major holiday, proving that I can breathe without wearing a tie . . .


Roll down those sleeves and you have a great casual outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Roll down those sleeves and you have a great casual outfit.


With current temp's at 24C, with predicted highs of 31C before the thunderstorms roll in, the sleeves are staying rolled up. (God, you really are Swiss, aren't you?  )


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> With current temp's at 24C, with predicted highs of 31C before the thunderstorms roll in, the sleeves are staying rolled up. (God, you really are Swiss, aren't you?  )


Upr, you are sounding a bit Swiss, or at least Continental, yourself with your Celsius not Fahrenheit quotes. As an ignorant American, all Celsius temperature quotes sound cold to me .

The seersucker outfit was outstanding. Today's is simple and spot on - are those birds on the socks? And the watch looks neat - maybe a close up shot the next time you wear it (which is so unfair to ask as you are incredibly generous in your photo contributions).

Have a great Fourth. FF


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> With current temp's at 24C, with predicted highs of 31C before the thunderstorms roll in, the sleeves are staying rolled up. (God, you really are Swiss, aren't you?  )


Yes, I really am Swiss :biggrin:
Although it's already been quite hot this summer here in switzerland, the only time I roll up my sleeves is if I'm performing manual labour, to protect them that is; I don't find rolling them up to help greatly with the heat. It's a bit like going sockless (but not as bad).



Down with those sleeves, now!


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

upr_crust said:


>


Mr. Crust - is there a particular name for that pocket square fold I can search online or did you just make it up?


----------



## AbleRiot

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Mr. Crust - is there a particular name for that pocket square fold I can search online or did you just make it up?


UPR - May I?

Scroll to the bottom to find the Diagonal Square Fold

Was actually browsing the web recently on various PS folds so it was fresh in my mind...even though in the end, I got lazy and ended up with a puff since my son kept on pulling it out of my suit pocket.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Delete - double post


----------



## Reuben

GWW said:


> Yes, I really am Swiss :biggrin:
> Although it's already been quite hot this summer here in switzerland, the only time I roll up my sleeves is if I'm performing manual labour, to protect them that is; I don't find rolling them up to help greatly with the heat. It's a bit like going sockless (but not as bad).


I'm not sure hot for switzerland is the same thing as hot for New York. Rolling the sleeves is more a matter of allowing sweat evaporation that purely a reaction to heat: in the humid, still climate created by the buildings blocking wind in NYC any little thing to aid evaporation is helpful.

As for me, with temperatures starting at 35C and threatening to shoot as high as 40C at high noon, humidity hovering around 70%, I'll have my sleeves rolled. I'll also likely be in socks and shorts, offending everyone by showing off my ankles.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> As for me, with temperatures starting at 35C and threatening to shoot as high as 40C at high noon, humidity hovering around 70%


You should head over to Alabama, Reuben! We have a veritable cold front moving in. Temps today aren't supposed to get over 34C! I might have to bundle up.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, you are sounding a bit Swiss, or at least Continental, yourself with your Celsius not Fahrenheit quotes. As an ignorant American, all Celsius temperature quotes sound cold to me .
> 
> The seersucker outfit was outstanding. Today's is simple and spot on - are those birds on the socks? And the watch looks neat - maybe a close up shot the next time you wear it (which is so unfair to ask as you are incredibly generous in your photo contributions).
> 
> Have a great Fourth. FF


Thanks, FF. I live with someone who thinks in degrees Centigrade, so I am "bilingual" in that sense (24C = 75F; 31C = 87F). The socks are Armani of some variety - I believe that it may be his stylized eagle. As for the watch, it's a cheap Seiko from some 25-30 years ago, but it's attractive enough - I wear it on weekends.



GWW said:


> Yes, I really am Swiss :biggrin:
> Although it's already been quite hot this summer here in switzerland, the only time I roll up my sleeves is if I'm performing manual labour, to protect them that is; I don't find rolling them up to help greatly with the heat. It's a bit like going sockless (but not as bad).
> 
> 
> 
> Down with those sleeves, now!


Not. going. to. happen.



AbleRiot said:


> UPR - May I?
> 
> Scroll to the bottom to find the Diagonal Square Fold
> 
> Was actually browsing the web recently on various PS folds so it was fresh in my mind...even though in the end, I got lazy and ended up with a puff since my son kept on pulling it out of my suit pocket.


Thank you, Able, and I hope that helps you, PinkPlaidSocks.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

Certainly does, thank you both.


----------



## momsdoc

Feeling bright and Cheery on this last work day before the long weekend. Before anyone says it, it's the shrtsleeves that are too long. A JAB who make the French cuffs too loose. I can't think of how to fix that short of a garter.

Thanks to all our UK members for the holiday. And half my clothes.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Ere of a major holiday, proving that I can breathe without wearing a tie . . .


didn't wear your suit? anyway you look handsome.


----------



## Opera Buff

An old shot from last Christmas at the races but the tweeds are shortly heading North to Scotland on holiday.


----------



## Odradek

Again at the Henley Regatta.
Just back from a few hours standing around in the heat, so jacket and trousers probably need a pressing.


----------



## momsdoc

Odradek said:


> Again at the Henley Regatta.
> Just back from a few hours standing around in the heat, so jacket and trousers probably need a pressing.


That's just a great summer look. As far as wrinkles, it's linen what do you expect.:icon_cheers:

BTW are those the same J&M spectators I have? Also is that jacket T.M. Lewin? I just dropped off one at the tailor that looks suspiciously similar.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> Ere of a major holiday, proving that I can breathe without wearing a tie . . .


Great casual look good Sir. Especially with sleeves up! 
Happy 4th!


----------



## Odradek

momsdoc said:


> That's just a great summer look. As far as wrinkles, it's linen what do you expect.:icon_cheers:
> 
> BTW are those the same J&M spectators I have? Also is that jacket T.M. Lewin? I just dropped off one at the tailor that looks suspiciously similar.


No linen involved today.
Land's End cotton trousers and a Hickey Freeman 70% silk, 30% wool jacket.
A bit much for today's heat.

Dunhill tie and an Ede & Ravenscroft PS.
Herring Henley spectators.


----------



## Howard

Odradek said:


> Again at the Henley Regatta.
> Just back from a few hours standing around in the heat, so jacket and trousers probably need a pressing.


very nice hat.


----------



## Jovan

We had a fun Independence Day watching the Isotopes and the following, really amazing, fireworks show from one of the suites. They actually won tonight! Last few times we went to the game we carried a curse with us.

Need to shorten the sleeves and switch the buttons for brass or nickel on this blazer. But it came with the pleasant surprise of being skeleton lined, which is useful for summer weather such as today's.

Polo "Congressman" blazer
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
Salt + Dapper pocket square
Lands' End chinos
J. Crew surcingle
Florsheim pennies






https://imageshack.com/i/msl57tj


----------



## Odradek

Howard said:


> very nice hat.


The finest that M&S sell.


----------



## Duvel

Please forgive the abrupt introduction. I'm not sure what the protocol is for new folks here. Have lurked for some time now, have always loved the site.

A bit of cake to celebrate yesterday--not the 4th but my wife's birthday month.


----------



## Balfour

Odradek said:


> Again at the Henley Regatta.
> Just back from a few hours standing around in the heat, so jacket and trousers probably need a pressing.


Nice variation on the blazer for Henley - looks like you've been fortunate with the weather as well.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> We had a fun Independence Day watching the Isotopes and the following, really amazing, fireworks show from one of the suites. They actually won tonight! Last few times we went to the game we carried a curse with us.
> 
> Need to shorten the sleeves and switch the buttons for brass or nickel on this blazer. But it came with the pleasant surprise of being skeleton lined, which is useful for summer weather such as today's.
> 
> Polo "Congressman" blazer
> Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
> Salt + Dapper pocket square
> Lands' End chinos
> J. Crew surcingle
> Florsheim pennies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/msl57tj


Love the "Americana" photo-montage, from the clothes to the ballgame to the picture with your date!


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, though she's far more than my "date" now.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thanks, though she's far more than my "date" now.


are you married?


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> Thanks, though she's far more than my "date" now.


 Sorry - out of the loop for a while.


----------



## momsdoc

A nice relaxed all American look for the holiday. I'm a fan of your dressing down the ankles with the sockless pennies. I expect you'll be hearing about that.

That's an amazing ballpark for a minor league team, and quite a crowd. Our lcoal Blueclaws have a relativly new stadium that appears 1/2 that size, and if they can get 6000 fans it's a big deal for them. And they hold the South Atlantic League attendance record for 13 consecutive years. It's always a fun way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## FilipI

Casual night out. 
JAB silk shirt, BB pants


----------



## Reuben

Since short sleeves seem to meet with at least grudging approval (more so than bare ankles apparently) and I'm particularly fond of how these colors turned out today:



















Trimingham's SS madras, Robert Talbott belt, BB linen/cotton blend pants, J.Crew socks, Florsheim Imperial PTBs

The pants are probably destined to become shorts if I can't get that crease memory out.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> are you married?


Negative, but getting there.


----------



## Piqué

Jovan said:


> Negative, but getting there.


Congrats on your baby mama, then. :biggrin:


----------



## Piqué

Reuben said:


> Since short sleeves seem to meet with at least grudging approval (more so than bare ankles apparently) and I'm particularly fond of how these colors turned out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimingham's SS madras, Robert Talbott belt, BB linen/cotton blend pants, J.Crew socks, Florsheim Imperial PTBs
> 
> The pants are probably destined to become shorts if I can't get that crease memory out.


I can't pick out exactly what it is, but there's something about how you have those laced that I love.


----------



## Jovan

Piqué said:


> Congrats on your baby mama, then. :biggrin:


Nope.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Negative, but getting there.


That's great - you guys look wonderful and happy together. Your wedding will be a great opportunity for you to up your tuxedo game


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> That's great - you guys look wonderful and happy together. Your wedding will be a great opportunity for you to up your tuxedo game


Thanks, but not wearing a tuxedo. We've always talked about a day wedding so I'm gunning for the morning coat -- a choice she really likes.


----------



## Howard

Reuben said:


> Since short sleeves seem to meet with at least grudging approval (more so than bare ankles apparently) and I'm particularly fond of how these colors turned out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimingham's SS madras, Robert Talbott belt, BB linen/cotton blend pants, J.Crew socks, Florsheim Imperial PTBs
> 
> The pants are probably destined to become shorts if I can't get that crease memory out.


like the hat Reuben.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thanks, but not wearing a tuxedo. We've always talked about a day wedding so I'm gunning for the morning coat -- a choice she really likes.


Even more awesome - that will be really fun to do.


----------



## Duvel

The 5-year-old Sperrys. Below, shirt by Brooks, belt from OConnells, chinos from J. Crew.


----------



## Odradek

Balfour said:


> Nice variation on the blazer for Henley - looks like you've been fortunate with the weather as well.


Thank you.
I did wear a double breasted blazer for two of the three days I went down there, but this Hickey Freeman jacket is far superior in looks and quality to that blazer, a late breaking stand-in I bought on eBay for the regatta.

The fact that we had class warrior weekend guests staying with us, who ridiculed anyone wearing a blazer and made snide comments about my own attempts to dress for the occasion really didn't help matters.


----------



## Jovan

Insecurity. Ignore them.


----------



## Odradek

Jovan said:


> Insecurity. Ignore them.


Possibly, but it was much more of an idealogical issue.
The Guardian reader's hatred of people who might read the Telegraph.

I'm just shocked at how vehement it was, particularly coming from someone who fancies himself as a snappy dresser on occasion.
Anyway, I might well rant about it over on the Interchange.
Back to your regular programming.


----------



## Langham

Odradek said:


> Possibly, but it was much more of an idealogical issue.
> The Guardian reader's hatred of people who might read the Telegraph.
> 
> I'm just shocked at how vehement it was, particularly coming from someone who fancies himself as a snappy dresser on occasion.
> Anyway, I might well rant about it over on the Interchange.
> Back to your regular programming.


I think that's a very promising topic - sartorial inhibitions/fixations the result of political dogma.


----------



## williamson

Langham said:


> I think that's a very promising topic - sartorial inhibitions/fixations the result of political dogma.


From all sides of the political spectrum, I hope.


----------



## upr_crust

After a long weekend in the country (northern VT), back to civilization (and heat). A last wearing of the white linen suit before it makes its way back to the dry cleaner. It will be warm enough today for me to eschew wearing the waistcoat, but I took photos both with and without. As a final note, a lifestyle photo from the previous wearing - the members' reception for the Jeff Koons retrospective at the Whitney.


----------



## Balfour

Odradek said:


> Possibly, but it was much more of an idealogical issue.
> The Guardian reader's hatred of people who might read the Telegraph.
> 
> I'm just shocked at how vehement it was, particularly coming from someone who fancies himself as a snappy dresser on occasion.
> Anyway, I might well rant about it over on the Interchange.
> Back to your regular programming.


Yes, it's interesting how clothing becomes the lightening rod for what (one assumes) is distaste for the underlying world view. Then again, it can be a two-way street (e.g. reactions to someone dressed like 'Swampy').

I suppose if it were a stranger, it would be a different matter (one simply ignores the individual concerned). But it does seem bad form for a house-guest.


----------



## Odradek

upr_crust said:


> After a long weekend in the country (northern VT), back to civilization (and heat). A last wearing of the white linen suit before it makes its way back to the dry cleaner. It will be warm enough today for me to eschew wearing the waistcoat, but I took photos both with and without. As a final note, a lifestyle photo from the previous wearing - the members' reception for the Jeff Koons retrospective at the Whitney.


Excellent shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, every time you put a new combination together for the linen suit, I am impressed. Today's pink tab-collar, french cuff shirt, cotton, madras-like-pattern tie and navy pocket square might be my favorite (or I might be too influenced by whatever I've seen last). Then, combined with those ridiculously awesome spectators, the ball is sailing out of the park. Insanely well done. 

Odradek, I'm always amazed that people can be so rude - be it politics or any other reason - negatively commenting on someone's outfit is pro-actively rude. My grandmother was a firm believer in proper dressing (I think both being poor early in life and the generational norms that she absorbed made her fastidious) and tried to instill that in me, but she also instilled good manners which is to never negatively comment on someone's else's attire (period, full stop). I'm sorry you experienced that / I'm sorry that we have slipped further toward unprovoked rudeness as a society (and masking it in political views - of any stripe - is sloppy thinking at best or, worse, a cheap justification for rude behavior).


----------



## orange fury

Upr, I absolutely love that tie,who is the maker? It appears to be cotton?


----------



## upr_crust

Odradek said:


> Excellent shoes.


Thanks - Barker for Charles Tyrwhitt - an impulse buy from a visit to London a couple of years ago.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, every time you put a new combination together for the linen suit, I am impressed. Today's pink tab-collar, french cuff shirt, cotton, madras-like-pattern tie and navy pocket square might be my favorite (or I might be too influenced by whatever I've seen last). Then, combined with those ridiculously awesome spectators, the ball is sailing out of the park. Insanely well done.


I wanted to try pink with this suit, as I've been wearing blue shirts with it to date - the pink isn't too vivid, so I think that it works well. Thank you for the praise, in any case.



orange fury said:


> Upr, I absolutely love that tie,who is the maker? It appears to be cotton?


The tie is cotton madras, and was made by Reis of New Haven for a shop long since defunct - Banbury Cross. My late husband bought it some 30 years ago, and never wore it, so I decided to give it an airing today.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> After a long weekend in the country (northern VT), back to civilization (and heat). A last wearing of the white linen suit before it makes its way back to the dry cleaner. It will be warm enough today for me to eschew wearing the waistcoat, but I took photos both with and without. As a final note, a lifestyle photo from the previous wearing - the members' reception for the Jeff Koons retrospective at the Whitney.


Tom Wolf:  Be advised that upr_crust is wearing your suit and he does so so much more elegantly than do you! U_C, today's rig and the way you wear it are worthy of being granted 'sartorial icon status'! Magnificent.


----------



## Balfour

eagle2250 said:


> Tom Wolf:  Be advised that upr_crust is wearing your suit and he does so so much more elegantly than do you! U_C, today's rig and the way you wear it are worthy of being granted 'sartorial icon status'! Magnificent.


Yes, channelling Tom Wolfe was exactly what I thought when I saw upr's post!


----------



## Opera Buff

Hopefully the first of more regular posts.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Tom Wolf:  Be advised that upr_crust is wearing your suit and he does so so much more elegantly than do you! U_C, today's rig and the way you wear it are worthy of being granted 'sartorial icon status'! Magnificent.


Thank you, though, in my office, I am sure that my status is more "the weird dude in the white suit". 



Balfour said:


> Yes, channelling Tom Wolfe was exactly what I thought when I saw upr's post!


And I am so happy that you didn't say "channelling Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or Truman Capote"!


----------



## Fading Fast

Opera Buff said:


> Hopefully the first of more regular posts.


Looks great - nicely tailored, everything fits well. The quality of each piece looks fantastics. Is the suit flannel - it is hard to tell on my monitor?


----------



## Opera Buff

Many thanks. Yes it is flannel. Apologies for the poor picture quality.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Looks great - nicely tailored, everything fits well. The quality of each piece looks fantastics. Is the suit flannel - it is hard to tell on my monitor?


Let me second that comment - faultless as to overall coordination. Were I to nitpick, I'd say that the jacket could handle a little more waist suppression (the wearer certainly has the figure for it), and the tie is a bit wider than is in current vogue, but everything is in proper proportion - a welcome addition to the thread, certainly.

The fabric does appear to be flannel, but, seeing as it is West Yorkshire, it may be a byproduct of a cooler climate than the US (outside of Alaska).


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren


----------



## Opera Buff

upr_crust said:


> Let me second that comment - faultless as to overall coordination. Were I to nitpick, I'd say that the jacket could handle a little more waist suppression (the wearer certainly has the figure for it), and the tie is a bit wider than is in current vogue, but everything is in proper proportion - a welcome addition to the thread, certainly.
> 
> The fabric does appear to be flannel, but, seeing as it is West Yorkshire, it may be a byproduct of a cooler climate than the US (outside of Alaska).


Thank you sir. The suit is OTR from Rhodes Wood of Harrogate, North Yorkshire (Vive Le Tour !), an independent tailors and outfitters, although the fabric is italian - Vitale Barberis Canonico


----------



## upr_crust

Opera Buff said:


> Thank you sir. The suit is OTR from Rhodes Wood of Harrogate, North Yorkshire (Vive Le Tour !), an independent tailors and outfitters, although the fabric is italian - Vitale Barberis Canonico


VBC makes very lovely fabric - all three of my MTM suits from Brooks Bros. in NYC are made of VBC fabrics. I am sure that the fabric is a bit lighter than a comparable flannel from an English mill, or not?


----------



## Balfour

Yes, there's far too much snobbery about VBC. Good solid stuff, although interesting to see a resident of God's Own County not supporting Huddersfield cloth!


----------



## Opera Buff

upr_crust said:


> VBC makes very lovely fabric - all three of my MTM suits from Brooks Bros. in NYC are made of VBC fabrics. I am sure that the fabric is a bit lighter than a comparable flannel from an English mill, or not?


It is a super 100s and yes I would say a little lighter.


----------



## Opera Buff

Balfour said:


> Yes, there's far too much snobbery about VBC. Good solid stuff, although interesting to see a resident of God's Own County not supporting Huddersfield cloth!


This was a rare excursion in to the exotic for me ! Here I am in something from a little closer to home


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> After a long weekend in the country (northern VT), back to civilization (and heat). A last wearing of the white linen suit before it makes its way back to the dry cleaner. It will be warm enough today for me to eschew wearing the waistcoat, but I took photos both with and without. As a final note, a lifestyle photo from the previous wearing - the members' reception for the Jeff Koons retrospective at the Whitney.


white looks good on you.


----------



## Tori

Nice shoes!



Howard said:


> white looks good on you.


----------



## Monocle

Opera Buff said:


> Hopefully the first of more regular posts.


Beautiful suit, marvelously worn. Perfect tie. Textbook breaks.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> After a long weekend in the country (northern VT), back to civilization (and heat). A last wearing of the white linen suit before it makes its way back to the dry cleaner. It will be warm enough today for me to eschew wearing the waistcoat, but I took photos both with and without. As a final note, a lifestyle photo from the previous wearing - the members' reception for the Jeff Koons retrospective at the Whitney.


An excellent combination -- both, actually.

May get pilloried for this, but personally I've never understood wearing a three piece linen or cotton suit besides, perhaps, for one's own summer wedding. It would seem to negate the purpose of the cool wearing cloth. But you wear it very well and certainly it being white will help in regards to heat.



Opera Buff said:


> Hopefully the first of more regular posts.


I certainly hope so. Your sense of styling and grooming is excellent.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> white looks good on you.





Tori said:


> Nice shoes!





Jovan said:


> An excellent combination -- both, actually.
> 
> May get pilloried for this, but personally I've never understood wearing a three piece linen or cotton suit besides, perhaps, for one's own summer wedding. It would seem to negate the purpose of the cool wearing cloth. But you wear it very well and certainly it being white will help in regards to heat.


Thank you, Howard and Tori. Jovan, I bought the white linen suit on the basis of its looks, not especially for its heat-dispersing properties, though the linen trousers were welcome yesterday - it got quite warm in the afternoon here in NYC.

Today is very casual, as it will be 33C/92F by the afternoon here, though I have to run to Paul Stuart's this afternoon to try on the last of my summer sales indulgences - a solid navy double-breasted suit. The trouser pleats were rather ugly, as I remember - I may have them removed before taking final delivery of the suit.

However, this is as much insulation as I'm handling today. (GWW - avert your eyes - I've rolled up my sleeves.)


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> (GWW - avert your eyes - I've rolled up my sleeves.)












Good stuff there, upr_crust. But I really came onto the thread to complain ... about a problem that AAAC has caused me. At some point someone here pointed out the beauty of a suit in which the pinstripe or check pattern was matched up on the adjoined lapel pieces. Didn't think much about it, but now I find myself obsessed with observing lapels on pinstripe or chalkstripe suits to see whether they're matched. Almost never, obviously.

I can see now that I'm either into bespoke for my next pinstripe, or resigned to purchase of only solid color suiting.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Good stuff there, upr_crust. But I really came onto the thread to complain ... about a problem that AAAC has caused me. At some point someone here pointed out the beauty of a suit in which the pinstripe or check pattern was matched up on the adjoined lapel pieces. Didn't think much about it, but now I find myself obsessed with observing lapels on pinstripe or chalkstripe suits to see whether they're matched. Almost never, obviously.
> 
> I can see now that I'm either into bespoke for my next pinstripe, or resigned to purchase of only solid color suiting.


Matching stripes on adjoined lapel pieces sounds as if it is a rare tailoring skill, or a mathematical impossibility, depending on the seam angle of the lapel and the collar, and the striping pattern. (I assume that it is the seams visible from the front of the jacket to which you refer, not any seaming of the collar in the back.)


----------



## Carguy

I can in no way compete with the sartorial elegance of upr_crust, however, this was one of the very few times I put on a suit during an almost unbearable Houston summer, so I felt obliged to post my efforts for the first time. So here goes:

Suit - Coppley Black Label MTM
Shirt -Individualized Shirts
Tie - Ike Behar
Socks/Pocket Square - Joseph Abboud (and the fold was my error, bad job)
Shoes - Allen Edmonds that I've had so long I can't remember the model name!

As usual, I cannot figure out how to turn these pics around, so I'm open to any help that is offered.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, though, in my office, I am sure that my status is more "the weird dude in the white suit".
> 
> And I am so happy that you didn't say "channelling Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or Truman Capote"!


Why? were you going to dress like them?


----------



## Howard

> Thank you, Howard and Tori. Jovan, I bought the white linen suit on the basis of its looks, not especially for its heat-dispersing properties, though the linen trousers were welcome yesterday - it got quite warm in the afternoon here in NYC.


How do you avoid the heat of the day and those sweat spots? Do you put on heavy antiperspirant?


----------



## Howard

nice socks.


----------



## Opera Buff

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, though, in my office, I am sure that my status is more "the weird dude in the white suit".
> 
> And I am so happy that you didn't say "channelling Herve Villechaize, Ricardo Montalban, or Truman Capote"!


This amazing ensemble proves that there is space in every gentleman's wardrobe for a white suit. I am very envious and no, cries of 'The plane, the plane !' never entered my mind !


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> I can in no way compete with the sartorial elegance of upr_crust, however, this was one of the very few times I put on a suit during an almost unbearable Houston summer, so I felt obliged to post my efforts for the first time. So here goes:


You're a better man than I, Carguy, for putting on a suit in July Houston weather - I'm quite dressed down today, as you'll see below.



Howard said:


> Why? were you going to dress like them?





Howard said:


> How do you avoid the heat of the day and those sweat spots? Do you put on heavy antiperspirant?





Howard said:


> nice socks.


To answer your questions in order, the three persons to whom I made reference were famous for wearing white suits; I don't use antiperspirant (deodorant, yes, antiperspirant, no); and thanks for the comment on the socks.



Opera Buff said:


> This amazing ensemble proves that there is space in every gentleman's wardrobe for a white suit. I am very envious and no, cries of 'The plane, the plane !' never entered my mind !


Thank you, Opera Buff.

As it is, I'm tired and lazy this morning - rumpled linen and a buttondown shirt are all I can muster today. Please do forgive me.

I did, however, pick up my new suit from Paul Stuart yesterday, and decided to live with the pleats in the trousers as they are. If it cools down by Friday, maybe I'll give it a go. I also noted, while passing through the shoe department, that they had what looked suspiciously like C & J Edgwares, in dark brown, on sale - about $375, if I recall correctly. I am sure that supplies are limited, but at that price, the shoes are a bargain, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Opera Buff

Slightly less formal today.


----------



## Opera Buff

Monocle said:


> Beautiful suit, marvelously worn. Perfect tie. Textbook breaks.


Many thanks Monocle


----------



## Opera Buff

Jovan said:


> An excellent combination -- both, actually.
> 
> May get pilloried for this, but personally I've never understood wearing a three piece linen or cotton suit besides, perhaps, for one's own summer wedding. It would seem to negate the purpose of the cool wearing cloth. But you wear it very well and certainly it being white will help in regards to heat.
> 
> I certainly hope so. Your sense of styling and grooming is excellent.


Thank you Jovan


----------



## Fading Fast

Opera Buff said:


> Slightly less formal today.


You are a great addition to the site. The jacket is stunning - well tailored and interesting texture / color combo (echoes the 1950s, but doesn't feel dated). And the collar of the shirt is really crisp - that looks like a well-made shirt. While I like the tie's pattern, I'll mirror a comment Upr crust made about an earlier tie of yours in that the width of the tie is a bit wide for today (not that I'm advocating for the hipster super skinny, but yours looks a bit too wide, even versus the jacket's lapel). But that is a quibble about an overall outstanding outfit.


----------



## 96Dore

My first linen tie. 2 questions for the forum: 1) I was unsuccessful in making any kind of a dimple (dimple or no dimple for linen? I always have a dimple for my silk and wool ties); and 2) what's the best way to remove wrinkles from a linen tie (steamer or iron) - or does it matter?

Suit: SuitSupply (Napoli fit)
Tie: PRL
PS: PRL
Shoes (not shown): Magnanni single strap monks (cognac)


----------



## ytc

All you have to do is scrunch the material together in a "butterfly" cross section when you pull the long blade through the hole the final time.


----------



## Jovan

96dore: Best solution in my experience is to use an iron with a bit of steam, low heat, and lightly press it on top of a plush towel. Basically, treat it gently. But most wrinkles should fall out from hanging or rolling it.


----------



## Fading Fast

96Dore, I've had great success in using a steamer and just moving it up and down behind the tie (on the lining side). Normally, this takes the wrinkle right out. That said, anything linen is given a hall pass to have a certain amount of wrinkling so don't think too much about a little wrinkle and try my or Jovan's suggestions for the bigger ones. And that looks like a very nice tie.


----------



## Opera Buff

Fading Fast said:


> You are a great addition to the site. The jacket is stunning - well tailored and interesting texture / color combo (echoes the 1950s, but doesn't feel dated). And the collar of the shirt is really crisp - that looks like a well-made shirt. While I like the tie's pattern, I'll mirror a comment Upr crust made about an earlier tie of yours in that the width of the tie is a bit wide for today (not that I'm advocating for the hipster super skinny, but yours looks a bit too wide, even versus the jacket's lapel). But that is a quibble about an overall outstanding outfit.


Many thanks for your kind comments. I know what you mean about the tie. Definitely wider than I would normally wear but I love it nonetheless- it is a vintage Harvie and Hudson in mint condition which I found in a charity shop for just £1 !


----------



## orange fury

Opera Buff said:


> Many thanks for your kind comments. I know what you mean about the tie. Definitely wider than I would normally wear but I love it nonetheless- it is a vintage Harvie and Hudson in mint condition which I found in a charity shop for just £1 !


I refuse to wear anything above 3.5", but at that price I would make it work lol.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> You're a better man than I, Carguy, for putting on a suit in July Houston weather - I'm quite dressed down today, as you'll see below.
> 
> To answer your questions in order, the three persons to whom I made reference were famous for wearing white suits; I don't use antiperspirant (deodorant, yes, antiperspirant, no); and thanks for the comment on the socks.
> 
> Thank you, Opera Buff.
> 
> As it is, I'm tired and lazy this morning - rumpled linen and a buttondown shirt are all I can muster today. Please do forgive me.
> 
> I did, however, pick up my new suit from Paul Stuart yesterday, and decided to live with the pleats in the trousers as they are. If it cools down by Friday, maybe I'll give it a go. I also noted, while passing through the shoe department, that they had what looked suspiciously like C & J Edgwares, in dark brown, on sale - about $375, if I recall correctly. I am sure that supplies are limited, but at that price, the shoes are a bargain, in case anyone is interested.


Are those the shoes you wore in the yesterday's photo only a different color?


----------



## bignilk

First WAYWT post. Critiques are welcomed. 

I don't wear an abundance of suits or sport coats, as I am an auto mechanic by trade, but this photo was taken before dinner while on vacation.



Kroon linen SC
No name PS
BB shirt
Coach belt
Incotex chinolino
BB socks
Bass weejuns


----------



## bignilk

Oh yeah, and aluminum ladder.


----------



## Fading Fast

bignilk said:


> First WAYWT post. Critiques are welcomed.
> 
> I don't wear an abundance of suits or sport coats, as I am an auto mechanic by trade, but this photo was taken before dinner while on vacation.
> 
> Kroon linen SC
> No name PS
> BB shirt
> Coach belt
> Incotex chinolino
> BB socks
> Bass weejuns


I like it all very much. Colors and pattern go very well and you pulled of the difficult to do light-jacket-and-dark-pants combo with style. While I really like the color, style and details of the sport coat, my one quibble is that it looks a touch too short (although, that look is in "fashion" right now with those of the very-skinny-look bent). It looks about an inch too short, but the best way to tell is it should just cover your hind quarters. Again, though, overall outstanding outfit and welcome.


----------



## Larry Poppins

upr_crust said:


>


Picking a nit here regarding your belt&#8230;.
When wearing a D-ring belt I always assumed that the correct thing to do was to lace it through the belt loops "backwards" so that the tail of the belt pointed to your left as it would with a standard belt. Am I crazy in thinking it looks backwards?


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> 96Dore, I've had great success in using a steamer and just moving it up and down behind the tie (on the lining side). Normally, this takes the wrinkle right out. That said, anything linen is given a hall pass to have a certain amount of wrinkling so don't think too much about a little wrinkle and try my or Jovan's suggestions for the bigger ones. And that looks like a very nice tie.


The problem I have with that suggestion is that steam applied randomly can warp the interlining and blow the seams. This is why clothing care experts don't recommend it for tailored clothing either.



bignilk said:


> First WAYWT post. Critiques are welcomed.
> 
> I don't wear an abundance of suits or sport coats, as I am an auto mechanic by trade, but this photo was taken before dinner while on vacation.
> 
> Kroon linen SC
> No name PS
> BB shirt
> Coach belt
> Incotex chinolino
> BB socks
> Bass weejuns


I like this though think the pocket square puff could be a little more restrained.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Are those the shoes you wore in the yesterday's photo only a different color?


Different brands - the brown ones are BB Peals, the blue are J & M.



Larry Poppins said:


> Picking a nit here regarding your belt&#8230;.
> When wearing a D-ring belt I always assumed that the correct thing to do was to lace it through the belt loops "backwards" so that the tail of the belt pointed to your left as it would with a standard belt. Am I crazy in thinking it looks backwards?


I've never thought about it until you mentioned it, but as a right-handed person, I threaded the belt as I always do - the direction of the tail hadn't really occurred to me as wrong.


----------



## bignilk

Fading Fast said:


> I like it all very much. Colors and pattern go very well and you pulled of the difficult to do light-jacket-and-dark-pants combo with style. While I really like the color, style and details of the sport coat, my one quibble is that it looks a touch too short (although, that look is in "fashion" right now with those of the very-skinny-look bent). It looks about an inch too short, but the best way to tell is it should just cover your hind quarters. Again, though, overall outstanding outfit and welcome.


Thank you. I feel like most of my sports coats are about that length, and I agree they could be longer. Usually I wear a 40R and the sleeve length is good, I think. I worry if I get a 40L, it will be too long and cost more to tailor. It does just barely cover my rear end.


----------



## bignilk

Jovan said:


> I like this though think the pocket square puff could be a little more restrained.


Pocket squares gone wild!


----------



## upr_crust

Playing with my "new toys" - the latest purchases from the summer sales (suit, tie, and shoes). The suit is from Paul Stuart, and I was curious as to see how a Paul Stuart double-breasted suit would compare in silhouette to one from Brooks Bros. I've included a photo of my navy MTM BB D/B for comparison.

BB MTM D/B



Paul Stuart D/B


----------



## MaxBuck

Larry Poppins said:


> When wearing a D-ring belt I always assumed that the correct thing to do was to lace it through the belt loops "backwards" so that the tail of the belt pointed to your left as it would with a standard belt. Am I crazy in thinking it looks backwards?


There is no "correct" way to configure a belt. It goes around one's waist whichever direction one chooses.


----------



## Larry Poppins

MaxBuck said:


> There is no "correct" way to configure a belt. It goes around one's waist whichever direction one chooses.


I was taught that men should wear their belt tails facing left, opposite to the shirt lap, and women the other way 'round. Now it may be that it doesn't matter any more and left handed people thread their belt one way and right handed people thread it the other or it's all a matter of preference, or the belt convention was just a "California in the '50's" thing. It still looks odd to me to see a man's belt tail pointing to his right.


----------



## red_shift

upr_crust - I think that the Paul Stuart suits you even better than the BB MTM. Both look great though; I wish I could wear a D/B jacket as well as you can.

You all do such a consistently great job that it's made me want to up my game. Here's what I'm putting out into the world today:

Jacket - Gentry
Tie - Land's End - dark turquoise
PS - TieBar
Shirt - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - AE Hale


----------



## sskim3

Townhall Meeting in One Bryant Park... Dressed for the occassion.










Ted Baker Charcoal Suit
CK Shirt 
J Press Tie 
Florsheim Shell PTB


----------



## upr_crust

red_shift said:


> upr_crust - I think that the Paul Stuart suits you even better than the BB MTM. Both look great though; I wish I could wear a D/B jacket as well as you can.


I think that I took my BB MTM D/B suit back to my local branch for a bit of tweaking after the photo shown - when I bring it back into rotation in the fall, I will have to show "before" and "after" photos, along with shots of today's suit.

As much as I don't necessarily need two navy D/B suits, the Paul Stuart's is handsome enough for me not to regret the purchase.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Playing with my "new toys" - the latest purchases from the summer sales (suit, tie, and shoes). The suit is from Paul Stuart, and I was curious as to see how a Paul Stuart double-breasted suit would compare in silhouette to one from Brooks Bros. I've included a photo of my navy MTM BB D/B for comparison.
> 
> BB MTM D/B
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart D/B


very handsome.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, what a nice suit. PS suits really look great on you. Slim cut, tapered trousers. You look great.

Just came back from teaching. Much warmer than I expected.


----------



## FLMike

Dude, spare us the moose knuckle, would you?!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, what a nice suit. PS suits really look great on you. Slim cut, tapered trousers. You look great.
> 
> Just came back from teaching. Much warmer than I expected.


Thank you, Bernoulli - I am getting in touch with my thinner self these days. I can see that you're indulging your taste for ascots while in Scandinavia. Lucky you that it's warm - I was there in September 1992, and it was either crazy rainy or cold (or both).


----------



## Opera Buff

upr_crust said:


> Playing with my "new toys" - the latest purchases from the summer sales (suit, tie, and shoes). The suit is from Paul Stuart, and I was curious as to see how a Paul Stuart double-breasted suit would compare in silhouette to one from Brooks Bros. I've included a photo of my navy MTM BB D/B for comparison.
> 
> BB MTM D/B
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart D/B


Love the new 'toys' The fit is superb. My wardrobe lacks a DB I'm afraid. Much as I love the look I have always shied away from them as I felt I did not have the necessary height to carry one off but you have inspired me to revisit this matter.


----------



## Opera Buff

Opinions on this mornings efforts are welcome. The suit is a vintage Chester Barrie - A charity shop bargain. The previous owner was a little shorter and stockier so I had to have the trousers lengthened a little and the jacket waist suppressed. Also, the fabric is quite retro and I would be particularly interested to hear views on that matter.


----------



## upr_crust

Opera Buff said:


> Love the new 'toys' The fit is superb. My wardrobe lacks a DB I'm afraid. Much as I love the look I have always shied away from them as I felt I did not have the necessary height to carry one off but you have inspired me to revisit this matter.


With DB suits, proportion is everything - shoulders, button stance and jacket length. If one is tall, one can be more flexible about these things, but, at 5'9", I have to be careful. Happily, I've always had the chest and shoulders to pull off the look.

It's Friday, and the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the wearing of a striped tie. I am sure that mine today will be too colorful by half for the locals over there, but it suits my mood for today, so here it is, along with some rather silly socks.


----------



## Opera Buff

upr_crust said:


> With DB suits, proportion is everything - shoulders, button stance and jacket length. If one is tall, one can be more flexible about these things, but, at 5'9", I have to be careful. Happily, I've always had the chest and shoulders to pull off the look.
> 
> It's Friday, and the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the wearing of a striped tie. I am sure that mine today will be too colorful by half for the locals over there, but it suits my mood for today, so here it is, along with some rather silly socks.


Love those tasselled loafers. We are the same height so I feel a little more reassured that I can pull off a DB.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opera Buff, I love the material. It is retro and has a rich, interesting texture (and great tie choice to go with it as it has enough "heft" to hold its own with the suit). J.Crew has done a few suits recently (for the winter) that harkened back to days when heavy fabrics and interesting textures and patterns (like yours) were the norm. Otherwise, you don't see enough of that today.

Upr, re yesterday - love the new PS DB and, as noted, it showed that, while nice, the BB one needs a little tightening (which, no surprise, you are already doing). And today's outfit is fun (that jacket has already served you well in its relatively short life) and I love the socks - the right amount of pow.


----------



## upr_crust

Opera Buff said:


> Love those tasselled loafers. We are the same height so I feel a little more reassured that I can pull off a DB.


Thanks. I've been wearing Alden/Brooks Bros. tassels for the last 30+ years, even now, when they're losing (or have lost) vogue. As for DB suits, if you can find one out there in your size, try it on and see if it works for you.



Fading Fast said:


> Opera Buff, I love the material. It is retro and has a rich, interesting texture (and great tie choice to go with it as it has enough "heft" to hold its own with the suit). J.Crew has done a few suits recently (for the winter) that harkened back to days when heavy fabrics and interesting textures and patterns (like yours) were the norm. Otherwise, you don't see enough of that today.
> 
> Upr, re yesterday - love the new PS DB and, as noted, it showed that, while nice, the BB one needs a little tightening (which, no surprise, you are already doing). And today's outfit is fun (that jacket has already served you well in its relatively short life) and I love the socks - the right amount of pow.


Opera Buff's suit material is very English, and it a cooler, damper climate, material of that heft makes sense - more than it does in warmer, drier New York, though rich wools always have a visual appeal even for a New Yorker like myself, who is much more commonly too warm than too cold.

As for my own attire today, it's me in a more playful mood - glad that it has found favor.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks. I've been wearing Alden/Brooks Bros. tassels for the last 30+ years, even now, when they're losing (or have lost) vogue. As for DB suits, if you can find one out there in your size, try it on and see if it works for you.
> 
> Opera Buff's suit material is very English, and it a cooler, damper climate, material of that heft makes sense - more than it does in warmer, drier New York, though rich wools always have a visual appeal even for a New Yorker like myself, who is much more commonly too warm than too cold.
> 
> As for my own attire today, it's me in a more playful mood - glad that it has found favor.


Fair points on the weather / location, but after last winter in NYC - I think a few heavy fabric suits in the wardrobe make sense. That said, the real problem isn't finding the cold / rainy / damp days in NYC to wear them outside, it is our overheated offices that create the real challenge.


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> With DB suits, proportion is everything - shoulders, button stance and jacket length. If one is tall, one can be more flexible about these things, but, at 5'9", I have to be careful. Happily, I've always had the chest and shoulders to pull off the look.
> 
> It's Friday, and the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the wearing of a striped tie. I am sure that mine today will be too colorful by half for the locals over there, but it suits my mood for today, so here it is, along with some rather silly socks.


That is a wonderful jacket! And overall love how everything works together. LOVE IT!


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> It's Friday, and the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the wearing of a striped tie. I am sure that mine today will be too colorful by half for the locals over there ...


Any Florida Gator fans over on TOS will be quite pleased with your choice, upr_crust.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> With DB suits, proportion is everything - shoulders, button stance and jacket length. If one is tall, one can be more flexible about these things, but, at 5'9", I have to be careful. Happily, I've always had the chest and shoulders to pull off the look.
> 
> It's Friday, and the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the wearing of a striped tie. I am sure that mine today will be too colorful by half for the locals over there, but it suits my mood for today, so here it is, along with some rather silly socks.


very nice socks.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> Playing with my "new toys" - the latest purchases from the summer sales (suit, tie, and shoes). The suit is from Paul Stuart, and I was curious as to see how a Paul Stuart double-breasted suit would compare in silhouette to one from Brooks Bros. I've included a photo of my navy MTM BB D/B for comparison.
> 
> BB MTM D/B
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart D/B


Which do you prefer?

I think the new toy has a slight edge.


----------



## Piqué

Larry Poppins said:


> I was taught that men should wear their belt tails facing left, opposite to the shirt lap, and women the other way 'round. Now it may be that it doesn't matter any more and left handed people thread their belt one way and right handed people thread it the other or it's all a matter of preference, or the belt convention was just a "California in the '50's" thing. It still looks odd to me to see a man's belt tail pointing to his right.


I was taught this in the South in the early 90s. I am also not sure whether it is correct or if it matters any more, but I can at least rule out its being a "California in the '50's thing". :biggrin:



red_shift said:


> upr_crust - I think that the Paul Stuart suits you even better than the BB MTM. Both look great though; I wish I could wear a D/B jacket as well as you can.
> 
> You all do such a consistently great job that it's made me want to up my game. Here's what I'm putting out into the world today:
> 
> Jacket - Gentry
> Tie - Land's End - dark turquoise
> PS - TieBar
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Hale


That jacket fabric is gorgeous.



upr_crust said:


> Playing with my "new toys" - the latest purchases from the summer sales (suit, tie, and shoes). The suit is from Paul Stuart, and I was curious as to see how a Paul Stuart double-breasted suit would compare in silhouette to one from Brooks Bros. I've included a photo of my navy MTM BB D/B for comparison.
> 
> BB MTM D/B
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stuart D/B


I don't need to tell you that these both look fabulous. If I were forced to choose: it may be that the lighting is different, but the Stuart appears to be a slightly lighter/brighter blue than the BB, so I would choose it.



bignilk said:


> First WAYWT post. Critiques are welcomed.
> 
> I don't wear an abundance of suits or sport coats, as I am an auto mechanic by trade, but this photo was taken before dinner while on vacation.


Very nice. More importantly, you look very natural and at home in this style of clothing. The looks really works for you.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> That is a wonderful jacket! And overall love how everything works together. LOVE IT!


Thanks! The jacket is BB MTM, and I like the fit and the lower button stance. The fabric of the jacket is something of a pain to coordinate shirts and ties, but light blue and pale orange seem to work well.



MaxBuck said:


> Any Florida Gator fans over on TOS will be quite pleased with your choice, upr_crust.


I am totally unfamiliar with the uniform colors of the Florida Gators, but happy accidents happen every day.



Howard said:


> very nice socks.


Thanks - Cole-Haan.



Balfour said:


> I think the new toy has a slight edge.


New toys always have a slight edge - this new toy of a suit included.



Piqué said:


> I don't need to tell you that these both look fabulous. If I were forced to choose: it may be that the lighting is different, but the Stuart appears to be a slightly lighter/brighter blue than the BB, so I would choose it.


I currently favor the Stuart's over the BB MTM, but both suits are quite nice. The BB suit is a bit darker shade of navy blue, with a very subtle windowpane pattern in a lighter blue, which the photos don't show, and is a super 140's fabric, whereas the Stuart's is a super 110's.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Nice outfits today, sirs 

Today I wore this to church.


----------



## video2

HamilcarBarca said:


> Nice outfits today, sirs
> 
> Today I wore this to church.


Oh man, you look like a real gangster. Your hat is very impressive. I'm honestly jealous.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Nice outfits today, sirs
> 
> Today I wore this to church.


I'm liking the hat, What brand is it?


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thank you, Video2. It's a really nice hat 

Howard, the hat is a vintage Borsalino.


----------



## johnpark11

Like! My friend wears vintage suits his father gave him and i luv the look


----------



## Carguy

Now that I have hopefully figured out the posting pictures thing (with the help of a kind mod on this board), this will be my trial effort. I wore this to church today and really wanted to add a blue and pink tie. However, it was so hot in Houston today, I thought I might have a heat stroke! Simple Coppley MTM Blue blazer today along with a pair of seersucker trousers I picked up, and a nice JA pocket square that I stuffed down too far - not wanting to repeat my mistake from earlier in the week where it stuck out way too far. My daughter didn't capture the J&M white bucks I picked up on sale for $39....

As for the gentleman just prior to me, love the hat and ESPECIALLY the tie! I've been looking for a royal blue and red tie to match one my Dad had for years. If I can find the pic of him wearing it in the 70's, I may post here for help. So, hopefully, here's my photo entry today....










Did it work...LOL?!?


----------



## Carguy

This is the tie I'm looking for....don't know how well it shows in this photo from the 70's, but it is a brighter, more royal blue than navy. I'm not looking for one quite so wide, merely the royal blue and red in a repp stripe. Any suggestions on where to look would be appreciated, as I've found some close, but not quite the brighter blue I'm searching for.....


----------



## Shaver

Lounging around at the weekend:


----------



## upr_crust

A warm, humid day with promise of thunderstorms later on - linen and "beater" shoes are the order of the day.

I will also horrify GWW with the sight of my naked wrists.


----------



## momsdoc

upr_crust said:


> You're a better man than I, Carguy, for putting on a suit in July Houston weather - I'm quite dressed down today, as you'll see below.
> 
> To answer your questions in order, the three persons to whom I made reference were famous for wearing white suits; I don't use antiperspirant (deodorant, yes, antiperspirant, no); and thanks for the comment on the socks.
> 
> Thank you, Opera Buff.
> 
> As it is, I'm tired and lazy this morning - rumpled linen and a buttondown shirt are all I can muster today. Please do forgive me.
> 
> I did, however, pick up my new suit from Paul Stuart yesterday, and decided to live with the pleats in the trousers as they are. If it cools down by Friday, maybe I'll give it a go. I also noted, while passing through the shoe department, that they had what looked suspiciously like C & J Edgwares, in dark brown, on sale - about $375, if I recall correctly. I am sure that supplies are limited, but at that price, the shoes are a bargain, in case anyone is interested.


Upr,
In reference to your response to Take_five on the other thread, that's the way to do it. Though I go one fold higher, as I find they tend to stay better. If my arms were 1 inch shorter, then they would be too high, but this way they end at the top of my forearm, with the top of the folded cuff 1 inch below my elbow.

A great way to wear your sleeves casually short,without running into the short sleeve "clerk" look I get when seeing short sleeve dress shirts or sports shirts. I reserve short sleeves to polos, and golf, and tennis. Just my personal peccadillo.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Upr,
> In reference to your response to Take_five on the other thread, that's the way to do it. Though I go one fold higher, as I find they tend to stay better. If my arms were 1 inch shorter, then they would be too high, but this way they end at the top of my forearm, with the top of the folded cuff 1 inch below my elbow.
> 
> A great way to wear your sleeves casually short,without running into the short sleeve "clerk" look I get when seeing short sleeve dress shirts or sports shirts. I reserve short sleeves to polos, and golf, and tennis. Just my personal peccadillo.


I've just folded my sleeves up one more fold, which does hold them in place better, and I've not owned a woven short sleeved shirt in a decade, at least - short sleeves are for polos only.

BTW, Carguy, Brooks Bros. has a red and blue striped repp tie available currently - a variation on the Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders regimental, but with the main two colors of blue and red, instead of blue and green. Check out their website - it should be available online, I think.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> A warm, humid day with promise of thunderstorms later on - linen and "beater" shoes are the order of the day.
> 
> I will also horrify GWW with the sight of my naked wrists.


I give up; wear your sleeves rolled up if you want, but at least do it the way Shaver showed us in the other thread 

But I really like the shirt, it's a bit like your BB MTM jacket but a shirt :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Carguy - nice first picture post - the clothes look comfortable and natural on you, which is, IMHO, hard to achieve, but when you do, you have gone a long way to dressing well. I'll take an ability to look natural in clothes over a technical mastery of all the details - how to perfectly puff the pocket square or having the exact right amount of cuff showing - as the later can look right but soulless; whereas, the former looks inherently elegant even if imprecise. Next time, you might want to have your daughter / photographer take a step back to capture more of the outfit and perspective.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust, I really like the shoes today. IMO they're an example of how shoes can improve with wear, as I think the wrinkles in the vamp add a great deal of character. I also appreciate the subtle broguing on the eyelet tabs.


----------



## Fading Fast

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I really like the shoes today. IMO they're an example of how shoes can improve with wear, as I think the wrinkles in the vamp add a great deal of character. I also appreciate the subtle broguing on the eyelet tabs.


Good catch, I missed all that you said when I looked myself, but now that you called it out - those details are awesome and, yes, are a great example of how some items improve with age.


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> I give up; wear your sleeves rolled up if you want, but at least do it the way Shaver showed us in the other thread But I really like the shirt, it's a bit like your BB MTM jacket but a shirt :biggrin:


The shirt is a new acquisition from Brooks Bros. - the byproduct of having brunch with a friend, and there being no movies of any interest to see yesterday afternoon, hence, shopping was the main activity of the afternoon.


MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I really like the shoes today. IMO they're an example of how shoes can improve with wear, as I think the wrinkles in the vamp add a great deal of character. I also appreciate the subtle broguing on the eyelet tabs.


Thanks. The shoes are Italian-made J & M, from several years ago, before the brand went totally to the dogs, quality-wise, and I always did like the style, though now I can't wear them as often, as AAAC and SF have taught me that one does not wear bluchers with a suit.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The shoes are Italian-made J & M, from several years ago, before the brand went totally to the dogs, quality-wise, and I always did like the style, though now I can't wear them as often, as AAAC and SF have taught me that one does not wear bluchers with a suit.


I personally wouldn't hesitate to wear those bluchers with a suit, though perhaps not one of my more severely styled ones. But with a medium-gray windowpane or glen plaid? All day long.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

More like "What were you wearing a week ago, the last time you snapped a picture?"


----------



## Carguy

Fading Fast said:


> Carguy - nice first picture post - the clothes look comfortable and natural on you, which is, IMHO, hard to achieve, but when you do, you have gone a long way to dressing well. I'll take an ability to look natural in clothes over a technical mastery of all the details - how to perfectly puff the pocket square or having the exact right amount of cuff showing - as the later can look right but soulless; whereas, the former looks inherently elegant even if imprecise. Next time, you might want to have your daughter / photographer take a step back to capture more of the outfit and perspective.


Thank you very much for the kind comments. It has taken me a long time (and a great deal of money :rolleyes2: ) to get to where I'm comfortable in my clothes. That's why I can't for the life of me understand how people can work so hard to dress like slobs.....

Now that I've figured out the imgur picture posting thing, here's a repost of my Thursday attire that almost caused me heatstroke on a Houston summer day.










and the socks I love...


----------



## bignilk

From this weekend.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thank you, Video2. It's a really nice hat
> 
> Howard, the hat is a vintage Borsalino.


At amazon, it costs $149. not bad, it's a bit expensive. Could you wear it as a winter hat?


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> Now that I have hopefully figured out the posting pictures thing (with the help of a kind mod on this board), this will be my trial effort. I wore this to church today and really wanted to add a blue and pink tie. However, it was so hot in Houston today, I thought I might have a heat stroke! Simple Coppley MTM Blue blazer today along with a pair of seersucker trousers I picked up, and a nice JA pocket square that I stuffed down too far - not wanting to repeat my mistake from earlier in the week where it stuck out way too far. My daughter didn't capture the J&M white bucks I picked up on sale for $39....
> 
> As for the gentleman just prior to me, love the hat and ESPECIALLY the tie! I've been looking for a royal blue and red tie to match one my Dad had for years. If I can find the pic of him wearing it in the 70's, I may post here for help. So, hopefully, here's my photo entry today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it work...LOL?!?


all you need to complete the look is a machine gun. You have that Italian gangster look.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A warm, humid day with promise of thunderstorms later on - linen and "beater" shoes are the order of the day.
> 
> I will also horrify GWW with the sight of my naked wrists.


nice socks.


----------



## Carguy

Howard said:


> all you need to complete the look is a machine gun. You have that Italian gangster look.


Thanks Howard, not the first time I've heard that! Must be all of The Godfather pics all over my office walls....:idea:


----------



## Bjorn

bignilk said:


> From this weekend.


You accessorized with great success


----------



## upr_crust

More rain expected, with heat and humidity - another day without a suit.


----------



## crocto

Suit & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Boots: Johnston & Murphy
Socks: Express


----------



## Opera Buff

The trusty old sports jacket made another appearance today.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver you handsome devil! That's my kind of weekend wear.


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> Thanks Howard, not the first time I've heard that! Must be all of The Godfather pics all over my office walls....:idea:


you remind me of someone from a film.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> More rain expected, with heat and humidity - another day without a suit.


You made the right choice not wearing a jacket, you'd sweat to death. looking good as always.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> You made the right choice not wearing a jacket, you'd sweat to death. looking good as always.


Thank you - I didn't need to make my dry cleaner any wealthier either by the action of sweating my ass off, or to be rained upon in a deluge - both quite plausible scenarios today.


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing down gets boring quickly - I've reverted to a suit for today.


----------



## take_five

Hi,

I'm not trying to show off my current clothes but need an advice instead. Why does these trousers have creases when I put it on? They looked perfectly good today hanging in the hanger (no creases at all) yet on my legs they tend to have creases. Are they too big for me? I don't think so and I don't want to buy some skinny trousers that will be too tight both in the legs and in the seat area.


----------



## Shaver

take_five said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not trying to show off my current clothes but need an advice instead. Why does these trousers have creases when I put it on? They looked perfectly good today hanging in the hanger (no creases at all) yet on my legs they tend to have creases. Are they too big for me? I don't think so and I don't want to buy some skinny trousers that will be too tight both in the legs and in the seat area.


This is but one of the unfortunate effects of trousers that are cut too slim in the leg, ideally when stood upright the opening at the trouser hem should be sufficient to cover the shoes' laces.


----------



## Fading Fast

take_five: as to Shaver point, you could see if there is any room to take the pants leg out (i.e. widen it), but it is rare that the manufacturer leaves extra material for that, so it is a long shot.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Shaver you handsome devil! That's my kind of weekend wear.


Thank you Roger - praise from your good self is praise indeed.


----------



## sskim3

I hope I am wrong and it could be the lighting but the tie looks washed out since its a neutral color and almost blends with the shirt. I would go for a more darker tie or a more vibrate tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Thank you Roger - praise from your good self is praise indeed.


I agree, but even better would be Roger P's praise for your shoes. I don't want to reference being anointed with Holy Water, but I'm just saying.


----------



## take_five

Shaver said:


> This is but one of the unfortunate effects of trousers that are cut too slim in the leg, ideally when stood upright the opening at the trouser hem should be sufficient to cover the shoes' laces.


Well, it has creases above the knee also.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> I agree, but even better would be Roger P's praise for your shoes. I don't want to reference being anointed with Holy Water, but I'm just saying.


_Any_ praise from the debonair man himself is more than appreciated. :thumbs-up: At any rate, the photo does not really reveal sufficient detail in respect of the shoes for Roger to make an adequate judgement.

However, I am in the process of creating a shoe thread (predicated around the lessons I have learned from our resident leather expert and my much admired colleague calfnkip) which I very much hope will arouse Roger's interest and positive comment.


----------



## gringodaddy

sskim3 said:


> I hope I am wrong and it could be the lighting but the tie looks washed out since its a neutral color and almost blends with the shirt. I would go for a more darker tie or a more vibrate tie.


Not to make excuses but the lighting is poor. The tie is a charcoal/silver garza grossa from Hober.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Dressing down gets boring quickly - I've reverted to a suit for today.


Is that purple?


----------



## brendon

Opera Buff said:


> The trusty old sports jacket made another appearance today.


Great pic


----------



## Travel57

Hey guys. Joined a while ago and have been reading as much as I can. I've been waiting to post in here as everyone looks so nice and I'm sure everything about my outfits are all wrong, ha. For example, I just read you should match socks with the pants or generally match the outfit as a whole for a more "experienced" look. I've been matching the show for years. :/

Just two photos from today. Wore a light grey suit with blue shirt, orange tie, and blue pocket square. I never try to match the PS to the shirt/tie but compliment but didn't seem to have anything good. Still working on my wardrobe. Sorry for the bad images and lighting.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Dressing down gets boring quickly - I've reverted to a suit for today.


Beautiful tie as usual! Purple is my favorite tie color, who made that one?


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> Beautiful tie as usual! Purple is my favorite tie color, who made that one?


Thanks, Carguy - the tie is from Brooks Bros., some number of seasons ago.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled a bit in NYC, so I'm able to break out something fairly grand, without ending up as a sweaty mess on the sidewalk.


----------



## TheoProf

Grand indeed! Love everything about that rig Upr.


----------



## Carguy

Picture not as close up as I would like, pants probably a bit longer than they should be with a full break?
next photo may be better...


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Carguy - the tie is from Brooks Bros., some number of seasons ago.


Don't they also make dress shirts too?


----------



## Travel57

Carguy said:


> Picture not as close up as I would like, pants probably a bit longer than they should be with a full break?


I'm new and certainly don't know as much as anyone else but I like the simplicity of these colors. Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy

Thank you Travel57....the tie is a muted pink, blue, and silver "vintage" Robert Talbott that I picked up off of fee bay for less than $10. The suit happens to be the most lightweight fabric I own, but it was still murder in delightful Houston, TX today :cool2:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Gringodaddy,

I like that, even though I'm not always in favor of quite so much restraint (there's a "50 Shades of Gray" joke in there somewhere). 

That suit has, to my eye, the perfect button stance. May I ask where you found it?

Travel57,

Welcome!

From what I can see of the suit, it's very nice. I don't like your shirt collar (personal preference) and that kind of tie is tough to wear well: the pattern is suited to more casual stuff, while the richness of texture demands something dressy. Adding in a tough color can make it very difficult. The problem, in my experience, with paisley ties is that paisley is such an easy choice for a silk square that it's tough to pick a square.

I actually think plain silk squares are tough to wear well -- harder than a pattern. 

Your shirt collar could be better. Right now, it looks a bit underfed. 

I don't love the crosshatching on the toes of the shoes, but I like that style of derby with a suit.


----------



## Travel57

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Travel57,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> From what I can see of the suit, it's very nice. I don't like your shirt collar (personal preference) and that kind of tie is tough to wear well: the pattern is suited to more casual stuff, while the richness of texture demands something dressy. Adding in a tough color can make it very difficult. The problem, in my experience, with paisley ties is that paisley is such an easy choice for a silk square that it's tough to pick a square.
> 
> I actually think plain silk squares are tough to wear well -- harder than a pattern.
> 
> Your shirt collar could be better. Right now, it looks a bit underfed.
> 
> I don't love the crosshatching on the toes of the shoes, but I like that style of derby with a suit.


Repp - Thanks so much for the comments and help! Right now my wardrobe is a mess. I agree with the shirt collar. Personally, I prefer a spread collar/british spread/italian spread, etc. but until I go through and start updating my wardrobe I only have that and a few others. :redface:

Now that I see your comments I agree with the paisley tie. Only paisley tie I have and I wanted the orange tie with the blue shirt.

Thanks again for the comments. I started posting in this thread because of the honest comments everyone gives, it definitely helps one (me) dress better.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


>


A much admired colleague drew my attention to a marvellous contretemps staged elsewhere. Whilst it would be somewhat remiss of me to raise that *ahem* spectre here, let us exercise a modicum of restraint and offer merely this: you better not f*** with Upr. :thumbs-up:

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> A much admired colleague drew my attention to a marvelous contretemps staged elsewhere. Whilst it would be somewhat remiss of me to raise that *ahem* spectre here, let us exercise a modicum of restraint and offer merely this: you better not f*** with Upr. :thumbs-up:


For my pains, that marvelous contretemps earned me a few days in the cyberspace equivalent of the "time-out" chair - apparently, there are limits to what even I can say at That Other Website. The incident otherwise did nothing to decrease my popularity over there - rather the opposite, from all signs.

Taking advantage of the polar vortex, and its effect on NYC weather, I am making a debut with today's suit, which is fall/winter weight, but, you all know what it's like when one gets a new toy - must play with it immediately. Let us hope that air conditioning is functional wherever I go . The pattern of today's suit is so loud, it could even give a spectre a fright.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr: That suit is outrageous. While I wouldn't recommend it to someone as their first, second, third or sixth suit - once you have all the basics covered, it's time to have some fun and we all know you have the basics covered well. I'm not going to kid you and tell you I'm a fan of brown suits (I'm not, I wouldn't even give Reagan a by on his), but this suit is more than its color - the cut, the pattern, the style details and the quality all say this is a special suit. And the fit is spot, super spot, on. Kudos - huge win especially since you have the clothes' personality to pull it off with elegance and confidence. 

As to wearing a fall/winter weight suit today - the news this morning said a high of 83 - well, hmm, well, hey, er, I get it, you wanted to take the new car for a drive. Enjoy and let the weather worriers like be be d*mned.

I do not go to "that other site," so I don't really know what you and Shaver are referencing, but if you need any defending, I'll create a profile, log in and join Shaver in your defense.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr: That suit is outrageous. While I wouldn't recommend it to someone as their first, second, third or sixth suit - once you have all the basics covered, it's time to have some fun and we all know you have the basics covered well. I'm not going to kid you and tell you I'm a fan of brown suits (I'm not, I wouldn't even give Reagan a by on his), but this suit is more than its color - the cut, the pattern, the style details and the quality all say this is a special suit. And the fit is spot, super spot, on. Kudos - huge win especially since you have the clothes' personality to pull it off with elegance and confidence. As to wearing a fall/winter weight suit today - the news this morning said a high of 83 - well, hmm, well, hey, er, I get it, you wanted to take the new car for a drive. Enjoy and let the weather worriers like be be d*mned.I do not go to "that other site," so I don't really know what you and Shaver are referencing, but if you need any defending, I'll create a profile, log in and join Shaver in your defense.


Thank you, Fading. Today's suit is certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but, as you said, since I have all the basics (and then some), I thought that, considering the fit, I had to have it. There is no need to act as knight in shining armor at That Other Website - I am generally well-regarded over there, and this dust-up, as I said, hasn't changed that. I merely need to edit my retorts to hew more closely to what is considered "discussion". As for climate control, so far, I'm not sweating too badly - yet .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Fading. Today's suit is certainly not everyone's cup of tea, but, as you said, since I have all the basics (and then some), I thought that, considering the fit, I had to have it. There is no need to act as knight in shining armor at That Other Website - I am generally well-regarded over there, and this dust-up, as I said, hasn't changed that. I merely need to edit my retorts to hew more closely to what is considered "discussion". As for climate control, so far, I'm not sweating too badly - yet .


At 150 lbs. soaking wet and with a tendency to motion sickness, I'd make a poor knight errant. That said, I will always defend my friends. Glad all is well.

As to the temperature, I'd considering ordering lunch in today and taking a cab home as those subways are stifling right now and definitely not a place to be wrapped in, effectively, a winter wool blanket - even a beautiful and well tailored one.


----------



## drlivingston

Good show, Sir Crusty! I salute you, not just for your divine window pane suit, but for your strength of character. I heartily echo Shaver's one sentence summation of the event.


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, you are a man of style and distinction. Lovely suit.

I see you setting a new style trend. Wear winter flannels in the summer and summer lights in the winter. 

Perhaps a year-round wardrobe of white suits is in your future? E.g., Tom Wolfe and Mark Twain.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> For my pains, that marvelous contretemps earned me a few days in the cyberspace equivalent of the "time-out" chair - apparently, there are limits to what even I can say at That Other Website. The incident otherwise did nothing to decrease my popularity over there - rather the opposite, from all signs.
> 
> Taking advantage of the polar vortex, and its effect on NYC weather, I am making a debut with today's suit, which is fall/winter weight, but, you all know what it's like when one gets a new toy - must play with it immediately. Let us hope that air conditioning is functional wherever I go . The pattern of today's suit is so loud, it could even give a spectre a fright.


I like brown, It's a nice color.


----------



## Carguy

Personally, I think that suit is the bomb! I'd wear it any day, and the hell with folks that don't like it....

Personally, I'd add a nice brown or tan hat to go with it, but that's just me. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> For my pains, that marvelous contretemps earned me a few days in the cyberspace equivalent of the "time-out" chair - apparently, there are limits to what even I can say at That Other Website. The incident otherwise did nothing to decrease my popularity over there - rather the opposite, from all signs.
> 
> Taking advantage of the polar vortex, and its effect on NYC weather, I am making a debut with today's suit, which is fall/winter weight, but, you all know what it's like when one gets a new toy - must play with it immediately. Let us hope that air conditioning is functional wherever I go . The pattern of today's suit is so loud, it could even give a spectre a fright.


Said in good humour and neutrally, that suit is the anti-Balfour.

Continue.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Good show, Sir Crusty! I salute you, not just for your divine window pane suit, but for your strength of character. I heartily echo Shaver's one sentence summation of the event.


Thank you.



son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, you are a man of style and distinction. Lovely suit.
> 
> I see you setting a new style trend. Wear winter flannels in the summer and summer lights in the winter.
> 
> Perhaps a year-round wardrobe of white suits is in your future? E.g., Tom Wolfe and Mark Twain.


Having done it one day, I can't say that it's a trend I recommend, but thanks for the suggestion. 



Howard said:


> I like brown, It's a nice color.





Carguy said:


> Personally, I think that suit is the bomb! I'd wear it any day, and the hell with folks that don't like it....
> 
> Personally, I'd add a nice brown or tan hat to go with it, but that's just me. :rolleyes2:


I don't expect to wear the suit again before the fall, but by then, a hat might well be warranted.



Balfour said:


> Said in good humour and neutrally, that suit is the anti-Balfour.
> 
> Continue.


Duly noted - not your cup of tea - it wasn't mine until I put the jacket on, and it fit the way that it did. Still, I note that the suit would be easier to wear, were there heavier brass plating on my nether regions . . . .


----------



## Jovan

I'm not a fan of windowpane, but he pulls it off if anyone can.


----------



## drlivingston

Jovan said:


> I'm not a fan of windowpane, but he pulls it off if anyone can.


That's my sentiments exactly. I don't have the balls to wear it, but I can appreciate it when it is done well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's what I wore today, with tan wingtip bals and charcoal trousers. Feedback is welcome, though I'm afraid there's not much to say about fit from this photo.


----------



## Cutaway

Hi, Gents:

Been a member awhile. This might well be my first post, though.

Upr: great suit. Love it. It's whimsical. (After lots of great basics, one starts to head in that direction. No problem there.) Enjoy your day, and love the "skates" (shoes), perhaps most of all.


----------



## drlivingston

Cutaway said:


> Been a member awhile. This might well be my first post, though.


Holy cow!! A six-year lurker. That is impressive. Welcome to the more extroverted aspect of the forum.


----------



## Cutaway

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow!! A six-year lurker. That is impressive. Welcome to the more extroverted aspect of the forum.


Thank you. Might as well jump in head and ears, eh? Wow, you're right: 6 years. I've had literally 3 children during that time!


----------



## upr_crust

Cutaway said:


> Hi, Gents:
> 
> Been a member awhile. This might well be my first post, though.
> 
> Upr: great suit. Love it. It's whimsical. (After lots of great basics, one starts to head in that direction. No problem there.) Enjoy your day, and love the "skates" (shoes), perhaps most of all.


My suit collection went beyond the basics a long time ago, and thanks. The "skates" are Canali, bought on sale recently, and I thought that they went very well with the suit, which won't be making another appearance until the weather cools off again (another polar vortex or October, whichever comes first). The weather predictions for NYC for next week demand seersucker, not flannel.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks for all the feedback on what I posted last time 

Howard, it's a felt hat so it's perfect for the winter!

Carguy, that is a cool picture of your father! I got the tie in a thrift store for two bucks. Might be worth looking there.

Today I wore this to church. The jacket has Western details on the front and the back but I do live in Texas :biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

Something faintly conventional with which to start the week.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, nice classic look today (the suit fits very well - Phineas by chance?). Also, had a feeling you would turn down the volume today after Friday's awesomeness. How were the in-office reviews of the suit - I have a feeling (probably based on prior posts, or I made it up in my head) that your office appreciates your style? And finally, also had a feeling after wearing it once in the summer, you wouldn't be taking it out again until a real Fall day.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, nice classic look today (the suit fits very well - Phineas by chance?). Also, had a feeling you would turn down the volume today after Friday's awesomeness. How were the in-office reviews of the suit - I have a feeling (probably based on prior posts, or I made it up in my head) that your office appreciates your style? And finally, also had a feeling after wearing it once in the summer, you wouldn't be taking it out again until a real Fall day.


Today's suit is indeed Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart, and yes, after Friday's excesses, something more conventional was needed. As it was, very few people were in my office last Friday, but those who were liked the windowpane suit very much. As it stands, the women in my office love how I dress - it's eye candy for them; the men appreciate, to a degree, what I do, and how I do it, but generally make no moves to imitate me.

And yes, with the polar vortex becoming a thing of the past, and temperatures return to July normal levels, the windowpane suit will remain in storage until it cools off.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on what I posted last time
> 
> Howard, it's a felt hat so it's perfect for the winter!
> 
> Carguy, that is a cool picture of your father! I got the tie in a thrift store for two bucks. Might be worth looking there.
> 
> Today I wore this to church. The jacket has Western details on the front and the back but I do live in Texas :biggrin:


love the hat.


----------



## Travel57

@upr_crust - 

Do you have multiple cameras in your house and tape markers on where to sit/stand for these photos? :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan

Company banquet on Saturday. Good drinks, good food.

Pretty much the U.S. politician special here with the blue suit, white shirt, and red tie.

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie (Thanks to upr_crust for this one. What ever became of this company? I have a few from them and they are quite nice.)
Kent Wang pocket square and cuff links
Allen Edmonds shoes
Calvin Klein socks (unseen, ribbed navy)


----------



## upr_crust

Travel57 said:


> @upr_crust - Do you have multiple cameras in your house and tape markers on where to sit/stand for these photos? :tongue2:


No - one camera, one tripod, and a lot of practice taking photos half-asleep.



Jovan said:


> Company banquet on Saturday. Good drinks, good food.
> 
> Pretty much the U.S. politician special here with the blue suit, white shirt, and red tie.
> 
> PointClickTailor suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Bert Pulitzer tie (Thanks to upr_crust for this one. What ever became of this company? I have a few from them and they are quite nice.)
> Kent Wang pocket square and cuff links
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Calvin Klein socks (unseen, ribbed navy)


Looking good, Jovan. As for Bert Pulitzer, I have no idea as to how old those ties are that I gave you - I am sure that either the company went out of business, or the brand was retired. Great side tabs on those trousers, BTW.

Something simple for a warm Tuesday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan,

Great looking outfit. I love the side-tabs on the suit - I only have a few pair of trousers like that, but wish I had more. For a suit (or any outfit where the belt doesn't add to the visual appeal), the side-tabs are a nice solution. 

As to Burt Pulitzer, I remember it being a decent mid-level brand in the 80s and, as Upr mentioned, going away somewhere in the 90s I think. My vague memory (which could very well be wrong) is that it was a licensed name that several department stores carried and it seemed to eventual die a death of over saturation a quality diminution (in the 90s, it was in all the discount stores and bins). I'm sure there was a Burt Pulitzer, but I don't remember any free-standing stores as it always seemed to be a licensed brand. 

And the dinner looks nicer than the standard hotel reception dinner - it looks like you work for a nice establishment.


----------



## GWW

Heavy rain and water locks in the Alsace.
The pictures aren't too great for showing off clothes, but work they do:


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


>


I just envy the entire rig. Love the shade of the braces and the tie with the light gray suit. It doesn't help that I find lavender/purple as my new shade of "blue" since my wife complained I own too many striped blue shirts.

UPR - sometimes simplicity is the most elegant look as you have shown


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


The pairing of tie and cufflinks today is especially masterful, upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> I just envy the entire rig. Love the shade of the braces and the tie with the light gray suit. It doesn't help that I find lavender/purple as my new shade of "blue" since my wife complained I own too many striped blue shirts.UPR - sometimes simplicity is the most elegant look as you have shown


I was in the mood for something simple with this suit - for reference sake, however, the braces are light blue, and the pattern of the tie is in light red, light blue, and a touch of white, resolving to a vaguely purple color when seen more than six feet away.


MaxBuck said:


> The pairing of tie and cufflinks today is especially masterful, upr_crust.


The cufflinks were on sale at a local jeweler's, and are Deakin & Francis, and the tie, acquired quite separately, is Hermes.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Great looking outfit. I love the side-tabs on the suit - I only have a few pair of trousers like that, but wish I had more. For a suit (or any outfit where the belt doesn't add to the visual appeal), the side-tabs are a nice solution.
> 
> As to Burt Pulitzer, I remember it being a decent mid-level brand in the 80s and, as Upr mentioned, going away somewhere in the 90s I think. My vague memory (which could very well be wrong) is that it was a licensed name that several department stores carried and it seemed to eventual die a death of over saturation a quality diminution (in the 90s, it was in all the discount stores and bins). I'm sure there was a Burt Pulitzer, but I don't remember any free-standing stores as it always seemed to be a licensed brand.
> 
> And the dinner looks nicer than the standard hotel reception dinner - it looks like you work for a nice establishment.


Thanks, I definitely get side tabs whenever I can on MTM. The only thing I dislike about these is the little fabric loop near the buckle. It serves little purpose given that the rest of the tab still flares out.

If it was a licenced name then it is less prestigious than I thought. One tie in particular seems perfect in its fabric, drape, and the way it knots. Have quality standards for mid-range stuff really fallen that much over the decades? Sad.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thanks, I definitely get side tabs whenever I can on MTM. The only thing I dislike about these is the little fabric loop near the buckle. It serves little purpose given that the rest of the tab still flares out.
> 
> If it was a licenced name then it is less prestigious than I thought. One tie in particular seems perfect in its fabric, drape, and the way it knots. Have quality standards for mid-range stuff really fallen that much over the decades? Sad.


Jovan, you hit on the one key foible of the side tab - the flair. I have one that has a pocket (if that makes sense) that the tab end tucks into, but most are like yours. That said, to me it is an acceptable, even stylistic, quirk that doesn't bother me.

What is important to me is that the tab doesn't really have to tighten the pants much so that no noticeable amount of material folds or "buckles" under the tab (so, effectively, the tab becomes all but a style detail not a very functional feature). Otherwise, to my eye, the bunching kills the elegance of the side tab and the pants look not neat. Hence, the pants must be tailored to almost perfectly fit your waist. Perhaps this is why it isn't popular.


----------



## JPM

Jovan, I don't recall seeing anything about that Point Click Tailor suit you are wearing. It looks nice. what is your take on the maker?


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Company banquet on Saturday. Good drinks, good food.
> 
> Pretty much the U.S. politician special here with the blue suit, white shirt, and red tie.
> 
> PointClickTailor suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Bert Pulitzer tie (Thanks to upr_crust for this one. What ever became of this company? I have a few from them and they are quite nice.)
> Kent Wang pocket square and cuff links
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Calvin Klein socks (unseen, ribbed navy)


That looks delicious, what was that you were eating?


----------



## FLMike

Bacon-wrapped filet w/peppercorn sauce, mashed potatoes, asparagus, baby carrots. How'd I do?


----------



## Takai

Something a little less formal today because it started off poorly I wanted to feel like I was on vacation; and it gave me an excuse to wear these new Boat boots again.





Shirt: Tori Richards (Thrift)
Pants: Lacoste (Thrift)
Boots: Vane x Sebago Lighthouse (E-thrift)
Hat: Brooks Brothers Linen (Discount)
Watch: Elgin Tank c1942(E-thrift)

Not Shown
Armani Exchange Shacket (Thrift)
Guy Harvey Deep Sea Fish Belt (Thrift)
Targlye Purple and grey striped socks.


----------



## FLMike

^What is the purpose of a boat boot? I don't think I've ever heard of such a thing, except for those white rubber things that shrimpers and commercial fishermen wear. Interesting concept.


----------



## Takai

FLCracka said:


> ^What is the purpose of a boat boot? I don't think I've ever heard of such a thing, except for those white rubber things that shrimpers and commercial fishermen wear. Interesting concept.


I honestly have absolutely no idea, but these are some of the single most comfortable shoes that I own. Plus it gives me a crutch till I can replace my boat shoes, which are currently falling apart..


----------



## n9949y

Decided to splurge as never before- bought online- nearest Brooks Bros store 110 miles away- a double breasted Country Club Saxxon wool double breasted navy blazer. Paid $798!! Am I disappointed! The lapels are somewhat rippled such as I've never seen even on a cheap sports coat sold by Men's Wearhouse. Is rippling normal or to be expected with this quality BB blazer?


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, you hit on the one key foible of the side tab - the flair. I have one that has a pocket (if that makes sense) that the tab end tucks into, but most are like yours. That said, to me it is an acceptable, even stylistic, quirk that doesn't bother me.
> 
> What is important to me is that the tab doesn't really have to tighten the pants much so that no noticeable amount of material folds or "buckles" under the tab (so, effectively, the tab becomes all but a style detail not a very functional feature). Otherwise, to my eye, the bunching kills the elegance of the side tab and the pants look not neat. Hence, the pants must be tailored to almost perfectly fit your waist. Perhaps this is why it isn't popular.


Hm, I've lost a bit of weight around my midsection since getting the suit so I definitely have to cinch it a bit. I just think the loops could have been further out is all. The button tab is better at keeping the sides from buckling, though in my experience isn't as secure as the buckle type. I never had to adjust my trousers once during the evening. I find myself constantly pulling the button tab trousers to my Black Lapel suit back up. Then again, these trousers have grip tape all around the waistband while the Black Lapel ones only have it partially around.



JPM said:


> Jovan, I don't recall seeing anything about that Point Click Tailor suit you are wearing. It looks nice. what is your take on the maker?


I like it, though the sleeve pitch needs adjustment and I need to find out what's happening with the shoulders and the pulling at the waist button (because it does not feel tight). It is really good quality though and I otherwise wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Just be prepared to make some adjustments to fit and have patience like with any other online tailor. Some get it more right than others. Like Black Lapel, these guys definitely feel like they get it closer the first time.



Howard said:


> That looks delicious, what was that you were eating?





FLCracka said:


> Bacon-wrapped filet w/peppercorn sauce, mashed potatoes, asparagus, baby carrots. How'd I do?


Pretty much right on the mark! The drink was a whiskey sour, though I also had an amaretto sour (meh) and a vodka martini (not bad, but would have been better with Stolichnaya or Russian Standard).


----------



## dhuge677

I've got trouble finding the right fit. As a former wrestler and power lifter I still carry around a 5'8 185 lb frame and usually fit a 44 short with 33 waist pants. I wear a 46 regular in the BB Milano fit, for example and a snug 43 short in the Madison. 44 S in the Fitz. This outfit is a tailored 44 R cotton jacket from banana repugnant with a BB shirt and tie.


----------



## upr_crust

With the temperatures hitting the high 80's today in NYC (and humid), and having survived (just barely) a long evening out with some gentlemen from That Other Website last night, I have opted for business casual today.


----------



## partyof6

upr_crust said:


> With the temperatures hitting the high 80's today in NYC (and humid), and having survived (just barely) a long evening out with some gentlemen from That Other Website last night, I have opted for business casual today.


Love those shoes!


----------



## upr_crust

partyof6 said:


> Love those shoes!


Thanks, Partyof6.. They're BB Peals, from about 4-5 years ago - Dainite soles, and very comfortable.


----------



## MaxBuck

n9949y said:


> Decided to splurge as never before- bought online- nearest Brooks Bros store 110 miles away- a double breasted Country Club Saxxon wool double breasted navy blazer. Paid $798!! Am I disappointed! The lapels are somewhat rippled such as I've never seen even on a cheap sports coat sold by Men's Wearhouse. Is rippling normal or to be expected with this quality BB blazer?


You might want to start another thread to discuss this.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## MaxBuck

Nicely put together, crocto. Not a huge fan of those shoes, though.


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit
BB non-iron slim fit PP
Castangia tie
Alden color 8 tassels and belt (not pictured)


----------



## crocto

MaxBuck said:


> Nicely put together, crocto. Not a huge fan of those shoes, though.


Yeah. I'm not a super huge fan of them either. But they've lasted me several years and are good "rain shoes" as crusty calls them.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Bacon-wrapped filet w/peppercorn sauce, mashed potatoes, asparagus, baby carrots. How'd I do?


He eats really well.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> With the temperatures hitting the high 80's today in NYC (and humid), and having survived (just barely) a long evening out with some gentlemen from That Other Website last night, I have opted for business casual today.


you're looking quite comfortable without a suit.


----------



## dhuge677

My new Feragamo tie








Bought it it at George Bass in New Orleans. Amazing store.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is alleged to be cooling off a bit, and the air drying out, so I'm back in a suit for today. Today's attire is about as close to "conservative business dress" as I am capable of coming.


----------



## crocto

It may be a bit hard to tell but the suit is navy.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie & Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is about as close to "conservative business dress" as I am capable of coming.


Real fine job of conservative dressing, upr_crust. Your usual outstanding result.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather is alleged to be cooling off a bit, and the air drying out, so I'm back in a suit for today. Today's attire is about as close to "conservative business dress" as I am capable of coming.


very nice tie.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> BB 1818 Madison suit
> BB non-iron slim fit PP
> Castangia tie
> Alden color 8 tassels and belt (not pictured)


From what I can see it looks like a solid result, though a full length shot would be nice.



upr_crust said:


> The weather is alleged to be cooling off a bit, and the air drying out, so I'm back in a suit for today. Today's attire is about as close to "conservative business dress" as I am capable of coming.


That tears it. I need a purple tie now. That looks fantastic. I also like the carefree way the pocket square is stuffed. It would look nice stuffed the other way too, something I should do more often.



crocto said:


> It may be a bit hard to tell but the suit is navy.
> 
> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie & Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
> Socks: Express


Really nice eye for colour all around here. Love how you coordinated the dots in the socks with the tie.

That said, modern cut suits like this one don't do you many favours from what I've seen. I feel as if the top button were lowered just an inch, it would look more flattering.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Real fine job of conservative dressing, upr_crust. Your usual outstanding result.





Howard said:


> very nice tie.





Jovan said:


> That tears it. I need a purple tie now. That looks fantastic. I also like the carefree way the pocket square is stuffed. It would look nice stuffed the other way too, something I should do more often.


Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Carguy

Jovan said:


> From what I can see it looks like a solid result, though a full length shot would be nice.
> 
> That tears it. I need a purple tie now. That looks fantastic. I also like the carefree way the pocket square is stuffed. It would look nice stuffed the other way too, something I should do more often.
> 
> Really nice eye for colour all around here. Love how you coordinated the dots in the socks with the tie.
> 
> That said, modern cut suits like this one don't do you many favours from what I've seen. I feel as if the top button were lowered just an inch, it would look more flattering.


I concur! Love the tie and socks combo.....


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Feedback is invited.


----------



## upr_crust

Something relaxed for the end of the week. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a summer tie - I believe that today's qualifies.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> Something relaxed for the end of the week. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a summer tie - I believe that today's qualifies.


Dashing seersucker look, and the tie is definitely "summer" ...but I have to admit that I was just a tiny bit disappointed when I scrolled down and didn't see spectators!

(Also, an aside, am I the only one to miss your descriptions of each day's items of attire? That has been one of my favorite parts of your posts.)


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, very nice and, as always, when I pay close attention, I notice how well you do every detail. Those socks are perfect - they echo the colors, but don't look matchy-matchy as sometimes happen with pattern socks. And in the photo with the socks, the beauty of the seersucker wrinkle (kinda a constant pucker) can be clearly seen. That is what makes seersucker, seersucker. 

Checkerboard 13, like you, I miss Upr's lists of items, but I believe he stopped months ago and I do not have the heart to ask our most reliable and awesome-dressed contributor to add to his morning AAAC workload.


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Dashing seersucker look, and the tie is definitely "summer" ...but I have to admit that I was just a tiny bit disappointed when I scrolled down and didn't see spectators! (Also, an aside, am I the only one to miss your descriptions of each day's items of attire? That has been one of my favorite parts of your posts.)





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, very nice and, as always, when I pay close attention, I notice how well you do every detail. Those socks are perfect - they echo the colors, but don't look matchy-matchy as sometimes happen with pattern socks. And in the photo with the socks, the beauty of the seersucker wrinkle (kinda a constant pucker) can be clearly seen. That is what makes seersucker, seersucker. Checkerboard 13, like you, I miss Upr's lists of items, but I believe he stopped months ago and I do not have the heart to ask our most reliable and awesome-dressed contributor to add to his morning AAAC workload.


I must confess that I stopped detailing my attire when I bought a suit from JAB, and I did not want the suit to be judged on its label, but on its own merits. (The purchase was a "crime of opportunity" - it was attractive enough, and very cheap.) I will consider returning to the practice of articulating sources of attire. For today, suit, shirt, and tie are from BB; the cufflinks are from M. P. Levene in London; the shoes are C & J Maltons; the socks are Versace, via Century 21 (bought at deep discount); and the hat is Christy's, bought at Thomas Farthing, London.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Fading Fast said:


> Checkerboard 13, like you, I miss Upr's lists of items, but I believe he stopped months ago and I do not have the heart to ask our most reliable and awesome-dressed contributor to add to his morning AAAC workload.


Yes, I've noticed that it's been a while, but used the present tense in hopes that the practice has not entirely become a thing of the past. ...Perhaps the he just did not realize how appreciated his lists were (are.)

I actually think that a collection of the good Mr. Crust's daily posts, over a span of time, have potential as the material for a wonderful coffee table book. (I've mentioned this to him.) Arranged either chronology or by season, they (to myself, at least) would be interesting not only from a sartorial standpoint, but also as a reflection of daily life and environment. The photos in the same poses in the same locations, with only attire and the day's light changing could subtly tell quite a story, I think, with the descriptions and Mr. Crust's brief mention of his motivation for the day's selection being the only text necessary.

Edit:


upr_crust said:


> I must confess that I stopped detailing my attire when I bought a suit from JAB


Ah! You bounder! JAB, indeed! I'm never looking at an outfit of yours again!

...Just kidding. Interesting reason. Do you recall the reaction to the suit?


----------



## Fading Fast

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Yes, I've noticed that it's been a while, but used the present tense in hopes that the practice has not entirely become a thing of the past. ...Perhaps the he just did not realize how appreciated his lists were (are.)
> 
> I actually think that a collection of the good Mr. Crust's daily posts, over a span of time, have potential as the material for a wonderful coffee table book. (I've mentioned this to him.) Arranged either chronology or by season, they (to myself, at least) would be interesting not only from a sartorial standpoint, but also as a reflection of daily life and environment. The photos in the same poses in the same locations, with only attire and the day's light changing could subtly tell quite a story, I think, with the descriptions and Mr. Crusts brief mention of his motivation for the day's selection being the only text necessary.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ah! You bounder! JAB, indeed! I'm never looking at an outfit of yours again!
> 
> ...Just kidding. Interesting reason. Do you recall the reaction to the suit?


I love the idea - it's not my field, but I bet there are some people in publishing on this Forum.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback is invited.


I'll be honest- I find this inferior to what you usually post. I find the sheen of a deep red foulard tie and silk ps jarring with the informality of tan wingtips and full-break, half-creased chinos (or so they look from my angle). Besides, I do think there are more interesting ties- as you have exhibited with gusto in the past- to wear with a blazer. I doubt I'd wear silks like these with one myself again (for I have done so in the past), but we both know everyone has a slightly different take on what a blazer can or should accomodate. (Edit: looking at it again, what really bugs me is the lightness of the silk set against the relative coarseness of the jacket weave. I also realise that this impression may be due to lighting and that you may well be wearing something as muted as a madder, in which case the argument against the tie fabric doesn't stand.)

Lastly, I don't think the tie and shirt fly very well tonally together- though I ike what you've done with patterns. All in all, it's an outfit that I'd be glad to see anyone wear out on the street, but I think you've done far better.


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Yes, I've noticed that it's been a while, but used the present tense in hopes that the practice has not entirely become a thing of the past. ...Perhaps the he just did not realize how appreciated his lists were (are.)I actually think that a collection of the good Mr. Crust's daily posts, over a span of time, have potential as the material for a wonderful coffee table book. (I've mentioned this to him.) Arranged either chronology or by season, they (to myself, at least) would be interesting not only from a sartorial standpoint, but also as a reflection of daily life and environment. The photos in the same poses in the same locations, with only attire and the day's light changing could subtly tell quite a story, I think, with the descriptions and Mr. Crust's brief mention of his motivation for the day's selection being the only text necessary.Edit:Ah! You bounder! JAB, indeed! I'm never looking at an outfit of yours again!...Just kidding. Interesting reason. Do you recall the reaction to the suit?





Fading Fast said:


> I love the idea - it's not my field, but I bet there are some people in publishing on this Forum.


It is flattering, Checkerboard, that you would think that my daily postings would make for a coffee-table book, and there is more than enough visual material with which to work (I have all of the photos, going back years, from my daily postings - a byproduct of cheap data storage in the 21st century  ). I think that the challenge would be to shape the material into a coherent, interesting form - whether my postings are some form of 21st century "folk art" (a self-made version of Gilbert & George), or a personal evolution (I've lost a significant amount of weight, and some facial hair along the way), or simply as a social record of life as it has occurred in NYC, with adaptations for weather, special events, and so forth.


----------



## upr_crust

Oh, as an addendum to your questions, Checkerboard, initial reaction to the unidentified-as-such JAB suit over at That Other Website was quite positive (anything new gets more thumbs up over there, I find), and as for spectators, I have only one pair (tan suede/brown leather), which don't actually work with today's seersucker suit (much better with solid linen, I've found).


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Oh, as an addendum to your questions, Checkerboard, initial reaction to the unidentified-as-such JAB suit over at That Other Website was quite positive (anything new gets more thumbs up over there, I find), and as for spectators, I have only one pair (tan suede/brown leather), which don't actually work with today's seersucker suit (much better with solid linen, I've found).


I see your point with not posting the makers of your attire and thinking it'll be judged unfairly. However, when you find a quality item at JAB or Men's Wearhouse I think we've all got a civic duty to say "You might not normally touch this with a ten foot clown pole but...".


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> I see your point with not posting the makers of your attire and thinking it'll be judged unfairly. However, when you find a quality item at JAB or Men's Wearhouse I think we've all got a civic duty to say "You might not normally touch this with a ten foot clown pole but...".


In the interest of full disclosure, the item in question was a Joseph slim-cut solid medium grey single-breasted suit with side vents and peak lapels (the lapels were the selling point, at least for me), and as it was bought as part of a four-suit-for-the-price-of-one purchase (my partner bought the other three suits), it was somewhere under $300. For the price, it was not a bad value, and it fits me well enough, though as time goes on, I am less enamored of the quality of the cloth from which it is made.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> The weather is alleged to be cooling off a bit, and the air drying out, so I'm back in a suit for today. Today's attire is about as close to "conservative business dress" as I am capable of coming.


Very nicely put together.

Channelling Manton: NOT CONSERVATIVE!


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback is invited.


Meant constructively, not sure about overall coherence (especially the tie both with the shirt and the chinos). If that is a silk pocket square would not myself wear with chinos. Jacket looks very nice (but I am inordinately fond of blue odd jackets) - what buttons do you have on that (is that a gold on the lower pic)?


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, the item in question was a Joseph slim-cut solid medium grey single-breasted suit with side vents and peak lapels (the lapels were the selling point, at least for me), and as it was bought as part of a four-suit-for-the-price-of-one purchase (my partner bought the other three suits), it was somewhere under $300. For the price, it was not a bad value, and it fits me well enough, though as time goes on, I am less enamored of the quality of the cloth from which it is made.


So, combined, did you and your partner get 4 suits for $300 or 4 suits for $1200? I can't image it being the former, but I haven't paid attention to JAB in years, so maybe I'm out of touch.


----------



## Balfour

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Yes, I've noticed that it's been a while, but used the present tense in hopes that the practice has not entirely become a thing of the past. ...Perhaps the he just did not realize how appreciated his lists were (are.)
> 
> I actually think that a collection of the good Mr. Crust's daily posts, over a span of time, have potential as the material for a wonderful coffee table book. (I've mentioned this to him.) Arranged either chronology or by season, they (to myself, at least) would be interesting not only from a sartorial standpoint, but also as a reflection of daily life and environment. The photos in the same poses in the same locations, with only attire and the day's light changing could subtly tell quite a story, I think, with the descriptions and Mr. Crust's brief mention of his motivation for the day's selection being the only text necessary.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ah! You bounder! JAB, indeed! I'm never looking at an outfit of yours again!
> 
> ...Just kidding. Interesting reason. Do you recall the reaction to the suit?


+1 to the lists and the coffee-table book (where's Kramer when you need him &#8230.


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Very nicely put together.Channelling Manton: NOT CONSERVATIVE!


I would never pass muster under Manton's standards of dress - your channelling is excellent .


Fading Fast said:


> So, combined, did you and your partner get 4 suits for $300 or 4 suits for $1200? I can't image it being the former, but I haven't paid attention to JAB in years, so maybe I'm out of touch.


Four suits for somewhere under $1200 - four suits for under $300 verges on the SNL skit about Joseph A Bank (check out Youtube, I believe, for it - quite funny).


Balfour said:


> +1 to the lists and the coffee-table book (where's Kramer when you need him &#8230.


I will endeavor to start listing sources for my attire again, after such popular demand . . .


----------



## RogerP

From yesterday - embracing summer:


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - with proper taupe or tan trousers, that would be perfect.


----------



## Reuben

I could even see that working with a pressed and particularly "dressy" pair of khakis, but not the current casually rumpled pair. I'm assuming you wore a pair of silk knots?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Something relaxed for the end of the week. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a summer tie - I believe that today's qualifies.


very nice bow tie.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Something relaxed for the end of the week. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a summer tie - I believe that today's qualifies.


Another great showing as always, sir! I regret that I didn't buy the full seersucker suit earlier in the season....the war department (aka the wife) stomped her foot and only let me buy the trousers. Although with most of my MTM purchases I can "sneak" them into the closet rotation, I think I'd have a hard time hiding a seersucker suit. Oh well, maybe next year! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> From yesterday - embracing summer:


nice colors on you.


----------



## MaxBuck

Just superb today, RogerP.


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> From yesterday - embracing summer:


This is one sharp dressed man, no doubt. But how are these not considered "pimp shoes"? Has anyone here seen black and grey two-tone wingtips in any professional/business environment? Not saying they're ugly, just very interesting and would look quite at home with a cane and fedora (maybe even a cape), and lots of bling....in my humble opinion, which admittedly isn't worth much.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.



FLCracka said:


> This is one sharp dressed man, no doubt. *But how are these not considered "pimp shoes"? *Has anyone here seen black and grey two-tone wingtips in any professional/business environment? Not saying they're ugly, just very interesting and would look quite at home with a cane and fedora (maybe even a cape), and lots of bling....in my humble opinion, which admittedly isn't worth much.


Pimps in Tampa must dress very differently than pimps in Toronto. :cool2:

No doubt these are a dandified choice within the business context, but as they now hold the title of my most-complimented shoes, I'd say they are fitting in just fine in the very core of the Toronto corporate / legal / financial district. I wouldn't recommend them as a choice for someone just starting out - and they are likely not ever the best selection for the most boring / conservative of the banking crowd. But the broader professional environment here is a bit more diverse in dress, and my position is such that I am fairly unconcerned with clinging closely to the most safe of wardrobe selections. Thank heavens for that.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> Pimps in Tampa must dress very differently than pimps in Toronto. :cool2:
> 
> No doubt these are a dandified choice within the business context, but as they now hold the title of my most-complimented shoes, I'd say they are fitting in just fine in the very core of the Toronto corporate / legal / financial district. I wouldn't recommend them as a choice for someone just starting out - and they are likely not ever the best selection for the most boring / conservative of the banking crowd. But the broader professional environment here is a bit more diverse in dress, and my position is such that I am fairly unconcerned with clinging closely to the most safe of wardrobe selections. Thank heavens for that.


And I'd add to all of Roger's excellent points that the context of both the person and the rest of his attire matter. By person, I mean that Roger - I am sure - is well established as a leading business-legal professional and elegant dresser, so his shoes will be viewed by others in the context of both who he is in the community and, also, in the context of the rest of the clothes he is wearing - that beautiful and classic suit, crisp white shirt and quietly elegant tie.

So while the shoes are a bit unconventional - and to your point FLCracka, in a completely different context, on a different person and as part of a different ensemble, they could have a completely different vibe - in the context of Roger the person and Roger's full ensemble, they will be appreciated by others as, maybe a bit unconventional, but reflective of the individual taste of a very stylish and thoughtful dresser.

Those shoes are what give a top-notch dresser like Roger a boost of personal style as everyone knows Roger could wear a simple and beautiful black cap-toe or wingtip, but he has the personal flair to bring something a bit-unusual to his outfits that lift them even further above the ordinary.

And if all that doesn't mean anything, after I steal all of Upr Crust's Phineas Cole and New and Lingwood suits, I'll be headed over to Roger's house to pick up his shoe collection.


----------



## ruvort

RogerP said:


> From yesterday - embracing summer:


Those are definitely amazing shoes and really do bring a nice personal flair to the rest of your clothing.

Where did you acquire such wonderful footwear?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Roger and FF, thank you for that commentary. You painted an excellent picture, and I feel a bit more enlightened for it.


----------



## RogerP

FF - you are most kind, thank you.

ruvort - thanks for the compliment. The shoes are by Laszlo Vass: https://vass-shoes.com/ The web site does not approach the quality of the shoes themselves. Along with the likes of Bonafe and Buday, Vass shoes offer traditional hand-welted construction that is increasingly becoming the sole province of far more costly bespoke footwear. And they do so at a price significantly less than premium Goodyear-welted UK brands. One can order directly from Vass; or from a few US retailers, or from established on-line Vass resellers such as Ascot Shoes, whom I worked with on the custom order for this pair.

Vass has a series of "standard" models, but can offer almost any combination of colours, materials and lasts that you desire.

PS - I have another pair in the same last and style as these, but in tri-cognac - i.e. - three different shades of cognac. Extra pimpin'.


----------



## RogerP

FLCracka said:


> Roger and FF, thank you for that commentary. You painted an excellent picture, and I feel a bit more enlightened for it.


Cheers my man.


----------



## ruvort

RogerP said:


> FF - you are most kind, thank you.
> 
> ruvort - thanks for the compliment. The shoes are by Laszlo Vass: https://vass-shoes.com/ The web site does not approach the quality of the shoes themselves. Along with the likes of Bonafe and Buday, Vass shoes offer traditional hand-welted construction that is increasingly becoming the sole province of far more costly bespoke footwear. And they do so at a price significantly less than premium Goodyear-welted UK brands. One can order directly from Vass; or from a few US retailers, or from established on-line Vass resellers such as Ascot Shoes, whom I worked with on the custom order for this pair.
> 
> Vass has a series of "standard" models, but can offer almost any combination of colours, materials and lasts that you desire.
> 
> PS - I have another pair in the same last and style as these, but in tri-cognac - i.e. - three different shades of cognac. Extra pimpin'.


Thank you very much for the information. I will definitely be sure to look into trying this brand out. I imagine the online Vass reseller you referred to is: https://www.ascot-int.com?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## partyof6

ruvort said:


> Thank you very much for the information. I will definitely be sure to look into trying this brand out. I imagine the online Vass reseller you referred to is: https://www.ascot-int.com?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Here's the link to Ascot's ebay store: https://stores.ebay.com/ascotshoes/. Contact them directly to get the 20% VAT-deduction for non-EU customers. I also highly recommend No Man Walks Alone. They have free shipping and returns in the U.S. and incredible customer service. I went through them to confirm my Vass size after great advice from Roger helped me narrow it down. NMWA actually encourages you to order 2 sizes to determine fit and then send one back. They're having a Vass sale right now too.


----------



## ruvort

partyof6 said:


> Here's the link to Ascot's ebay store: https://stores.ebay.com/ascotshoes/. Contact them directly to get the 20% VAT-deduction for non-EU customers. I also highly recommend No Man Walks Alone. They have free shipping and returns in the U.S. and incredible customer service. I went through them to confirm my Vass size after great advice from Roger helped me narrow it down. NMWA actually encourages you to order 2 sizes to determine fit and then send one back. They're having a Vass sale right now too.


Thank you. I will look into both of these sellers.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanD

First of all, my apologies for the pictures being sideways
(wrong settings on camera)
Well after two and a half years of membership, I have finally plucked up the courage to post to this thread. 
Here is yesterday's outfit for a casual day out in the wonderful city of Birmingham. 
It consists of the following:
Shirt & trousers - Polo Ralph Lauren
Jacket - Daniel Grahame
Hat - no brand, bought on sale from Debenhams
Shoes (not seen) - Herring Carnaby in light tan

All comments and criticisms are most welcome, especially any tips on how I can improve. 
Regards to all.


----------



## Piqué

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Feedback is invited.


I share some of the previous concerns about the tie and pocket square with this particular outfit, but I just had to tell you how beautiful that shirt is!



RogerP said:


> From yesterday - embracing summer:


I am generally not a fan of pinstripes these days, but your ensemble here is absolutely fantastic. Bravo!


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - with proper taupe or tan trousers, that would be perfect.


That was my comment exactly, over on the Trad forum.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> I'll be honest- I find this inferior to what you usually post. I find the sheen of a deep red foulard tie and silk ps jarring with the informality of tan wingtips and full-break, half-creased chinos (or so they look from my angle). Besides, I do think there are more interesting ties- as you have exhibited with gusto in the past- to wear with a blazer. I doubt I'd wear silks like these with one myself again (for I have done so in the past), but we both know everyone has a slightly different take on what a blazer can or should accomodate. (Edit: looking at it again, what really bugs me is the lightness of the silk set against the relative coarseness of the jacket weave. I also realise that this impression may be due to lighting and that you may well be wearing something as muted as a madder, in which case the argument against the tie fabric doesn't stand.)
> 
> Lastly, I don't think the tie and shirt fly very well tonally together- though I ike what you've done with patterns. All in all, it's an outfit that I'd be glad to see anyone wear out on the street, but I think you've done far better.


Thanks. It was a step outside my comfort zone a bit, and it's not exactly going to be a long walk -- didn't quite work for me. That tie is odd, texturally. It's matte-ish, kind of? Tough to say.



Balfour said:


> Meant constructively, not sure about overall coherence (especially the tie both with the shirt and the chinos). If that is a silk pocket square would not myself wear with chinos. Jacket looks very nice (but I am inordinately fond of blue odd jackets) - what buttons do you have on that (is that a gold on the lower pic)?


Thanks. In terms of coherence, do you mean in terms of formality? I didn't see the tie as significantly different in terms of formality to the shirt, but if I'm wrong, please corrected me.

I can see the argument against silk squares with chinos, but it's become a habit of mine. The jacket's buttons are a dark brass color (think of pewter, but in yellow metal).



RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - with proper taupe or tan trousers, that would be perfect.


Thanks.



Reuben said:


> I could even see that working with a pressed and particularly "dressy" pair of khakis, but not the current casually rumpled pair. I'm assuming you wore a pair of silk knots?


Thank you. I actually wore metal cufflinks, but you're correct in assuming I _should_ have worn silk knots -- but I could only find one navy one.


----------



## efdll

upr_crust said:


> Oh, as an addendum to your questions, Checkerboard, initial reaction to the unidentified-as-such JAB suit over at That Other Website was quite positive (anything new gets more thumbs up over there, I find), and as for spectators, I have only one pair (tan suede/brown leather), which don't actually work with today's seersucker suit (much better with solid linen, I've found).


Indeed, with solid linen. Shoes here are perfect. I do have a general issue with this seersucker. While you dress, magnificently I must say, with more care than almost anyone, there's something about seersucker that doesn't lend to the beautiful high formality of your usual gear. It goes with the somewhat studied slovenliness of Ivy League, that looks that says I didn't pay attention to what I put on this morning and I still look great. Seersucker is slouchy; you are not. Seersucker looks, well, debauched, and though you may be -- I don't know you -- louche in extreme, your style, as seen in your poses, is proper. I may not be expressing myself well, and know that I am a great admirer of what you wear and how you wear it.


----------



## Fading Fast

efdll said:


> Indeed, with solid linen. Shoes here are perfect. I do have a general issue with this seersucker. While you dress, magnificently I must say, with more care than almost anyone, there's something about seersucker that doesn't lend to the beautiful high formality of your usual gear. It goes with the somewhat studied slovenliness of Ivy League, that looks that says I didn't pay attention to what I put on this morning and I still look great. Seersucker is slouchy; you are not. Seersucker looks, well, debauched, and though you may be -- I don't know you -- louche in extreme, your style, as seen in your poses, is proper. I may not be expressing myself well, and know that I am a great admirer of what you wear and how you wear it.


While one image of seersucker is the rumpled Ivy Leaguer (of any age) with a touch-worn OCBD, a repp tie (askew) and beat-up bucks, another image is of the well-turned-out southern gentleman with impeccable grooming and manners. The second image is how I see seersucker being completely consistent with Upr Crust's elegant wardrobe and mien. And he certainly wears his seersucker suits well pressed and with incredibly thoughtful shirts, ties and shoes that present, as always, a thoughtful and pristine sartorial result.


----------



## upr_crust

efdll said:


> Indeed, with solid linen. Shoes here are perfect. I do have a general issue with this seersucker. While you dress, magnificently I must say, with more care than almost anyone, there's something about seersucker that doesn't lend to the beautiful high formality of your usual gear. It goes with the somewhat studied slovenliness of Ivy League, that looks that says I didn't pay attention to what I put on this morning and I still look great. Seersucker is slouchy; you are not. Seersucker looks, well, debauched, and though you may be -- I don't know you -- louche in extreme, your style, as seen in your poses, is proper. I may not be expressing myself well, and know that I am a great admirer of what you wear and how you wear it.





Fading Fast said:


> While one image of seersucker is the rumpled Ivy Leaguer (of any age) with a touch-worn OCBD, a repp tie (askew) and beat-up bucks, another image is of the well-turned-out southern gentleman with impeccable grooming and manners. The second image is how I see seersucker being completely consistent with Upr Crust's elegant wardrobe and mien. And he certainly wears his seersucker suits well pressed and with incredibly thoughtful shirts, ties and shoes that present, as always, a thoughtful and pristine sartorial result.


Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments. As for being rumpled, or being able to "pull off" rumpled, for better or worse, I believe that my mien is "starchy" - it is not entirely natural for me to wear a look that is artfully wrinkled. (Indeed, a long-time work colleague of mine once went off on me on this subject to the point where I thought that I should be listed among the side dishes, between the rice and the French fries.) I must confess that I prefer myself in clothes of linen or seersucker best when they've come freshly from the dry cleaner's - not a practical wish, to be sure - but the comforts of seersucker and linen in warm weather are enough for me to overcome my need to be freshly pressed at every moment. It's been a challenge to learn to successfully accessorize both my white linen suit and my seersucker - colors worn with either need to be toned down, or the overall effect can become quite garish quite easily (done that at least once, early on).

That being said, I think that, sartorially, I am like the ermine - looking my best in the dead of winter, with all the elaboration of layers of insulation with which one can indulge.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments. As for being rumpled, or being able to "pull off" rumpled, for better or worse, I believe that my mien is "starchy" - it is not entirely natural for me to wear a look that is artfully wrinkled. (Indeed, a long-time work colleague of mine once went off on me on this subject to the point where I thought that I should be listed among the side dishes, between the rice and the French fries.) I must confess that I prefer myself in clothes of linen or seersucker best when they've come freshly from the dry cleaner's - not a practical wish, to be sure - but the comforts of seersucker and linen in warm weather are enough for me to overcome my need to be freshly pressed at every moment. It's been a challenge to learn to successfully accessorize both my white linen suit and my seersucker - colors worn with either need to be toned down, or the overall effect can become quite garish quite easily (done that at least once, early on).
> 
> That being said, I think that, sartorially, I am like the ermine - looking my best in the dead of winter, with all the elaboration of layers of insulation with which one can indulge.


There is great thought and maturity to knowing / perfecting what look works best for you. Upr, you look natural and comfortable (perhaps it sounds counterintuitive) in pressed, crisp clothing. Whereas, some people would look like "a school boy forced into his best clothes by his mom and just waiting for the picture to be taken" in your clothes, you come off natural.

Cary Grant had that ability too - the man looked completely at ease in a Tuxedo. Conversely, Spenser Tracey looked better a bit rumpled - it fit his affable appearance and bit rumpled personality. He looked uncomfortable in a Tux, but perfect in a less-than-well-pressed suit (William Buckley also looked right [tee-hee] in rumpled clothing).

More broadly, we spend a lot of time on this board trying to learn what clothes work best when and in what situation, while the other (not half, but certainly an important) part to dressing well is knowing what doesn't work for you. I, for one, at 6'1" and 150lbs avoid pinstripes - especially really narrowly spaced ones, as they make me look even more like a pole waiting to hold up a street sign. Also, I can't pull of leather jackets as I look like I am trying to hard. Maybe we should start a thread on clothes / style that don't work for someone and why. Might be informative and fun - thoughts?


----------



## RogerP

Intersting "what to wear?" decision yesterday. Attending an anniversary dinner hosted at a posh private residence. Early arrival (5:00 pm). Poolside seating for dinner. Catered food (no bbq burgers here). I can tell you that the local base level for a poolside bbq would be shorts and a t-shirt. All the other elements here suggested a more formal standard of dress (assuming that shorts and a t-shirt constitute any standard of dress at all). But how far above that and below a suit?

Here's what I came up with:

Shirt is fresh-off-the hanger and hence momentarily unwrinkled linen:



Recycled fit pic to show the shoes - saddle shell Carmina derbies:


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, very elegant pool-side-dinner-party attire. Since you were unsure going in - how did your outfit work out? Was it above the standard (I can't believe it was below it)? 

Second, I love that shirt. Have you noticed that some linen wrinkles "better" than other linen? I have some linen shirts that five minutes after I put them on look as if I slept in them (big, brutal wrinkles with deep lines and no symmetry) and others that develop a casual wrinkle throughout (nothing glaring, just a low-level crinkle all over) that looks almost linen-elegant.


----------



## partyof6

RogerP said:


> Intersting "what to wear?" decision yesterday. Attending an anniversary dinner hosted at a posh private residence. Early arrival (5:00 pm). Poolside seating for dinner. Catered food (no bbq burgers here). I can tell you that the local base level for a poolside bbq would be shorts and a t-shirt. All the other elements here suggested a more formal standard of dress (assuming that shorts and a t-shirt constitute any standard of dress at all). But how far above that and below a suit?


The patterns and colors of the PS, jacket, and shirt are flawless...absolutely perfect. And as usual, your shoes are amazing. As for whether the outfit aligned with the dinner's dress code, I think you chose wisely. Doubtful that anyone was dressed more formally. If you needed to go more casual, you could always remove the jacket and roll up your sleeves (I realize this is a hotly debated choice on this thread).

But never mind what I think. Please tell us. How well did your choices fit with the dinner?


----------



## drlivingston

That's an awesome collar roll, Roger. I have seen Hawaiian waves with less curl!


----------



## partyof6

^^^^ Agree! Who is the maker?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Intersting "what to wear?" decision yesterday. Attending an anniversary dinner hosted at a posh private residence. Early arrival (5:00 pm). Poolside seating for dinner. Catered food (no bbq burgers here). I can tell you that the local base level for a poolside bbq would be shorts and a t-shirt. All the other elements here suggested a more formal standard of dress (assuming that shorts and a t-shirt constitute any standard of dress at all). But how far above that and below a suit?
> 
> Here's what I came up with:
> 
> Shirt is fresh-off-the hanger and hence momentarily unwrinkled linen:
> 
> Recycled fit pic to show the shoes - saddle shell Carmina derbies:


very nice Rog.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello again. Wore my early 1900s jacket today to church.


















I think next time I will try pants not as loose and pleated.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

The outfit turned out to be spot on. Of the dozen or so gents there, two others were attired in a sport coat with open collar shirt (though none with pocket squares), the majority wore smart casual shirts and chinos / trousers. Rregrettably, two wore t-shirts and shorts with sandals. Sigh. Once again, as a group, the women _utterly destroyed _the men. All were very elegantly attired and not a single one dropped the ball.

FF - yes - not all linen wrinkles the same. I just went and took a second look at the shirt, and other than creasing at the back and the predictable wrinkles at the inside of the elbows, it looks surprisingly crisp. I could slip it under the same jacket again today and get away with it.

Po6 - the shirt is by Barba.


----------



## RogerP

HB - that early 1900's jacket is still rocking hard. I'd like to see the jacket sleeves shortened just a fraction and the shirt sleeves peeking out a touch.


----------



## Acct2000

Were you tempted to nudge the shorts wearers into the pool??

Your outfit looked great, Roger!


----------



## RogerP

forsbergacct2000 said:


> *Were you tempted to nudge the shorts wearers into the pool??
> *
> Your outfit looked great, Roger!


Oh, most definitely. :devil:

Thanks!


----------



## aristotles

RLPL
Charvet
TF Tie & PS
JL

Sorry about the color misrepresentation on the second picture (bad lighting, so I need to adjust the brightness). The second pic is meant to give an idea on the fitting.
P.S. The tie is not as shiny as it is shown in the second picture.


----------



## Jovan

I like. However, your collar seems too large for you.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

Very crisp Aristotles. The texture on the tie really lifts it.


----------



## upr_crust

Something bright and light with which to start the work week.

Suit - Paul Staurt
Shirt - Lewin
Tie, shoes & braces - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6294540x1280_zpsfb9c0177.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6295593x1280_zps2e7030d0.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6293967x1280_zps56eb829e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_62911050x1280_zpsc89ad769.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6292908x1280_zpsd1893ffd.jpg.html


----------



## Shaver

*Walking the dog*

Fancy butcher stripe shirt

Sage chinos

Chestnut full brogue wingtips

As a special treat for my colleague Jovan my sunglasses are (albeit momentarily) stored in my chest pocket. 
 









NB: these are my own favoured height of turn-ups - 1 & ¼ inch. I am keen on proportion and this measurement reflects the width of my belt, providing balance.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Fancy butcher stripe shirt
> 
> Sage chinos
> 
> Chestnut full brogue wingtips
> 
> As a special treat for my colleague Jovan my sunglasses are (albeit momentarily) stored in my chest pocket.
> 
> View attachment 12064
> 
> 
> 
> NB: these are my own favoured height of turn-ups - 1 & ¼ inch. I am keen on proportion and this measurement reflects the width of my belt, providing balance.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


All excellent looking and those shoes are particularly outstanding.

Your cuff width balance aligning with your belt width reminds me of an experience I had in the Pierre Marcolini Chocolate shop years ago. The store, which has since closed in NYC, was elegantly simple in its decor, display of chocolate and the attire of its sales people. As with most high-end stores, there was plenty of empty space and the chocolates that were visible looked like they were in jewelry display cases. Everything had the perfect feel for a high-end chocolatier.

The contrast of the cool, calm, crispness of that store with how I live - in an overpriced NYC rental apartment with the obligatory, cheap, landlord-supplied appliances - was striking. Just being in the store gave me a momentary lift of spirit out of my otherwise drab life.

I was there buying my girlfriend some chocolates and, as the lovely young woman - who looked scripted out of central casting to be a saleswoman in a top-shelf chocolatier - put the simplest of bows on the understated but elegant box, she reminded me to "store your chocolates, sir, between 56 and 58 degrees Fahrenheit." I, of course, thanked her, paid and left.

My life does not afford me the opportunity to store "my chocolates, sir, between 56 and 58 degrees Fahrenheit." There are two temperatures that I can offer chocolate - room and refrigerator (which, being a cheap one, is set on "medium" - no digital option available). When I got home, I sat with my box of chocolates in front of me thinking that they deserved better than I had to offer them. But, the refrigerator it was and life moved on.

I feel the same way about your cuff-belt width harmony. It's awesome, it's elegant, it's how life should be and it is way beyond the control capacity for details and nuances that my life affords.

So, kudos to you for an incredible outfit and subtle harmony - I will look at your balanced cuff and belt width as I looked at the refrigeration needs of those chocolates - with a deep appreciation but understanding that it beyond what my little world allows.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express

As crusty would say the suit was a crime of opportunity.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> Something bright and light with which to start the work week.
> 
> Suit - Paul Staurt
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie, shoes & braces - BB
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6294540x1280_zpsfb9c0177.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6295593x1280_zps2e7030d0.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6293967x1280_zps56eb829e.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_62911050x1280_zpsc89ad769.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6292908x1280_zpsd1893ffd.jpg.html


Classic simplicity and understated elegance done to perfection. ...And thank you for the return of the descriptions!


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Classic simplicity and understated elegance done to perfection. ...And thank you for the return of the descriptions!


With compliments like that, I will be sure to keep the descriptions as part of the postings .


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> It is flattering, Checkerboard, that you would think that my daily postings would make for a coffee-table book, and there is more than enough visual material with which to work (I have all of the photos, going back years, from my daily postings - a byproduct of cheap data storage in the 21st century  ). I think that the challenge would be to shape the material into a coherent, interesting form - whether my postings are some form of 21st century "folk art" (a self-made version of Gilbert & George), or a personal evolution (I've lost a significant amount of weight, and some facial hair along the way), or simply as a social record of life as it has occurred in NYC, with adaptations for weather, special events, and so forth.


Perhaps a little of "all of the above" with the latter the elegantly simple overriding theme upon whose back the other complexities quietly ride...

(And of course the "ermine" quote set off by itself in the center of an otherwise blank page, at the beginning of the book.)


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Perhaps a little of "all of the above" with the latter the elegantly simple overriding theme upon whose back the other complexities quietly ride...(And of course the "ermine" quote set off by itself in the center of an otherwise blank page, at the beginning of the book.)


Perhaps the framing of the material should be a "visual conversation with the circumstances of my life", and yes, the "ermine" quote as a frontispiece.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Fancy butcher stripe shirt
> 
> Sage chinos
> 
> Chestnut full brogue wingtips
> 
> As a special treat for my colleague Jovan my sunglasses are (albeit momentarily) stored in my chest pocket.
> 
> View attachment 12064
> 
> 
> 
> NB: these are my own favoured height of turn-ups - 1 & ¼ inch. I am keen on proportion and this measurement reflects the width of my belt, providing balance.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


Well done sir! And nice pooch.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello again. Wore my early 1900s jacket today to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next time I will try pants not as loose and pleated.


very nice, you have that gangsta style.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Something bright and light with which to start the work week.
> 
> Suit - Paul Staurt
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie, shoes & braces - BB
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6294540x1280_zpsfb9c0177.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6295593x1280_zps2e7030d0.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6293967x1280_zps56eb829e.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_62911050x1280_zpsc89ad769.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6292908x1280_zpsd1893ffd.jpg.html


love the striped tie.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust and aristotles have very eloquently demonstrated the ridiculousness of any proscription against wearing slip-on shoes with a lounge suit. Well-done, gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

Grey yesterday, taupe today.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6300551x1280_zpsdb41afcd.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6299935x1280_zps7f7c7bb2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_62971079x1280_zps6502f4c2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6298799x1280_zps937c945a.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben

Robert Talbot linen fun shirt and pebblegrain belt, Jack Donnelly khakis, Pantherella cotton socks, and Church's oxhide chukkas.


----------



## RogerP

Crusty - are those - gasp - black derbies? :eek2: May I save these pics for the next "black derbies generally don't work with anything and definitely not with a suit" thread? They may be dark brown - but show black on my monitor.

Very well done as always.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty - are those - gasp - black derbies? :eek2: May I save these pics for the next "black derbies generally don't work with anything and definitely not with a suit" thread? They may be dark brown - but show black on my monitor.
> 
> Very well done as always.


They are actually dark brown, but derbies with suits is an alleged style no-no, regardless of color. I remain happily ignorant of that concept, however  - as with my wearing of tassel loafers with a suit yesterday.


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. It was a step outside my comfort zone a bit, and it's not exactly going to be a long walk -- didn't quite work for me. That tie is odd, texturally. It's matte-ish, kind of? Tough to say.
> 
> Thanks. In terms of coherence, do you mean in terms of formality? I didn't see the tie as significantly different in terms of formality to the shirt, but if I'm wrong, please corrected me.
> 
> I can see the argument against silk squares with chinos, but it's become a habit of mine. The jacket's buttons are a dark brass color (think of pewter, but in yellow metal).


Sorry for the late response.

The tie on my screen read as a 'shiny bright red tie, with a smallish pattern' (okay, a little bigger than a neat but not much). I didn't think there was much coherence with the much more casual shirt (although I don't like bright red ties at the best of times, and may as a result be biased - and no, I've long held this view and it is not SF groupthink - indeed I don't own a single red tie). If it is in fact matte textured then that may help, although still not keen on the combination with the shirt and certainly not the chinos.

Speaking personally, I would wear a plain tie with the shirt (or perhaps a madder print, as someone else suggested). In America, I would have thought a classic Repp stripe would be a great option also.

Buttons sound great!:thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Grey yesterday, taupe today.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6300551x1280_zpsdb41afcd.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6299935x1280_zps7f7c7bb2.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_62971079x1280_zps6502f4c2.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6298799x1280_zps937c945a.jpg.html


Is that color supposed to be peach?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Is that color supposed to be peach?


Yes - perhaps a deeper shade of peach than will show on your monitor, but yes, definitely peach.


----------



## GWW

Here's what I wore on Sunday; I'm not the biggest proponent of loafers with suits, but I don't detest it and I really wanted to wear my new shoes.
The edge of the soles has already been darkened, so don't worry about that


----------



## Jovan

It all depends on the kind of loafer. Round toes, such as those you usually see on laced shoes, work better than moccasins.


----------



## GWW

Oh, it certainly does and Upr Crust has repeatedly shown us, but if I were given the choice between two shoes of equal formality, sleekness ( however you'll measure that), colour, etc. with one being a Loafer and the other one an Oxford, I'd probably choose the Oxfords.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> It all depends on the kind of loafer.


It also depends on what you call them, i. e., nix to _loafers._ Yet if you were to refer to them as _slip-ons, _as we do here at the compound, then whoa!, please bring me me an ottoman upon which to rest them.


----------



## Jovan

Hello again to you too, Peak and Pine. :tongue2:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> Hello again to you too, Peak and Pine. :tongue2:


Had to look that emoticon up. It says it means _tongue_. Whadda you, Miley Cyrus? Anyow, this is the WAYWN thread and everybody looks very good. The clothes aren't ripped or dirty, like on rippedanddirtyclothes.com, which believe it or not, I have 12,000 posts.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Grey yesterday, taupe today.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6300551x1280_zpsdb41afcd.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6299935x1280_zps7f7c7bb2.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_62971079x1280_zps6502f4c2.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6298799x1280_zps937c945a.jpg.html


This damn suit STILL looks grey to me....LOL!

Well done as always sir. I'm glad to find someone else who completely ignores the "no loafers with suits rule" :cool2:
Now, i wouldn't wear bit loafers, penny loafers, or boat shoes, but kilter/tassel loafers? All the time.....


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> Had to look that emoticon up. It says it means _tongue_. Whadda you, Miley Cyrus? Anyow, this is the WAYWN thread and everybody looks very good. The clothes aren't ripped or dirty, like on rippedanddirtyclothes.com, which believe it or not, I have 12,000 posts.


Compare me to Miley Cyrus again and you'll have more to worry about than lack of broadband in your area!


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan said:


> Compare me to Miley Cyrus again and you'll have more to worry about than lack of broadband in your area!


Nonsense! I know that I've seen photos of you twerking, in the back pages of Field and Stream (or was that the personal ad section of the Christian Science Monitor?) - oh, well, my brain cells aren't what they once were . . .


----------



## Jovan

If I were skilled in photo-manipulation and making GIFs, I could attempt something mildly humourous using one of my full length fit shots... of course, no one would want to see that.


----------



## Carguy

Jovan said:


> If I were skilled in photo-manipulation and making GIFs, I could attempt something mildly humourous using one of my full length fit shots... of course, no one would want to see that.


Oh dear lord thank you for small favors....such as the above referenced lack of skills :rolleyes2:


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge over at That Other Website (and yes, I am aware that it's only bloody Wednesday) is to put together an ensemble which is quintessentially oneself, but that would be considered "playing by the rules" within the group aesthetic over there. I have only a certain amount of patience for some of the groupthink over there, and a great deal of stylistic stubbornness, so I've concocted today's attire to be what I believe to be "quintessentially me" - Crusty to the Core, if you will.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Tyrwhitt
PS & collar pin - PRL
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6306545x1280_zpsfe7ae669.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6307586x1280_zps81183799.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6305928x1280_zps683c5868.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63031079x1280_zps3852d613.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6304870x1280_zps055c6055.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the outfit is outstanding - love the double-buckle monks, patterned socks, double-breasted suit, white collar shirt, tie pin and overall aesthetic - but the best thing you did today was give us the expression "Crusty to the core." Wonderful turn of phrase.


----------



## RogerP

DB and DM - I like today's crusty combo a whole bunch.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the outfit is outstanding - love the double-buckle monks, patterned socks, double-breasted suit, white collar shirt, tie pin and overall aesthetic - but the best thing you did today was give us the expression "Crusty to the core." Wonderful turn of phrase.





RogerP said:


> DB and DM - I like today's crusty combo a whole bunch.


Thank you, gentlemen. As for today's turn of phrase, it merely reflects my inordinate taste for alliteration .


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge over at That Other Website (and yes, I am aware that it's only bloody Wednesday) is to put together an ensemble which is quintessentially oneself, but that would be considered "playing by the rules" within the group aesthetic over there. I have only a certain amount of patience for some of the groupthink over there, and a great deal of stylistic stubbornness, so I've concocted today's attire to be what I believe to be "quintessentially me" - Crusty to the Core, if you will.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS & collar pin - PRL
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6306545x1280_zpsfe7ae669.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6307586x1280_zps81183799.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6305928x1280_zps683c5868.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63031079x1280_zps3852d613.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6304870x1280_zps055c6055.jpg.html


All I can say is....WOW, nicely done! :biggrin:

My body type in no way lends itself to wearing a DB suit, but I really admire anyone who can wear it well....


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge over at That Other Website (and yes, I am aware that it's only bloody Wednesday) is to put together an ensemble which is quintessentially oneself, but that would be considered "playing by the rules" within the group aesthetic over there. I have only a certain amount of patience for some of the groupthink over there, and a great deal of stylistic stubbornness, so I've concocted today's attire to be what I believe to be "quintessentially me" - Crusty to the Core, if you will.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS & collar pin - PRL
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6306545x1280_zpsfe7ae669.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6307586x1280_zps81183799.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6305928x1280_zps683c5868.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63031079x1280_zps3852d613.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6304870x1280_zps055c6055.jpg.html


You look outstanding, where do you purchase your nice clothes?


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> All I can say is....WOW, nicely done! :biggrin:
> 
> My body type in no way lends itself to wearing a DB suit, but I really admire anyone who can wear it well....


The secret of being able to wear a double-breasted suit well is to be bigger in the shoulders and chest than in the mid-torso - even when I was 35 lbs. heavier than I am now, I could pull them off, as my proportions remained more or less the same (though I've no desire to return to my former weight).



Howard said:


> You look outstanding, where do you purchase your nice clothes?


Thank you. Check my original posting, it lists all of the stores where today's attire was purchased.


----------



## Roycru

Sitting in a corner waiting for the elevator after lunch, Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, Brooksease button down shirt, ribbon belt, and argyle socks, Tie Bar tie, Square Extraordinare pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan Strandmoks.......


----------



## MaxBuck

Relaxed elegance.


----------



## wrags

kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Well, I took some time in the usual rushed morning to put together this outfit:
> 
> Shirt: custom made dark green, muted plaid shirt some 20 years old! The cut is slim but not tight, around the waist.
> 
> Pants: custom made wool pants in forest green.
> 
> Shoes: Brooks Brothers loafers in burgundy
> 
> Socks: dark solid green
> 
> Belt: reddish alligator hide also some 20 years of age


----------



## upr_crust

"New toy" day - suit and shirt, from the summer sales.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Trafalgar, via J. Press
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6315593x1280_zpse4dab864.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6314549x1280_zps285c88c3.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6313548x1280_zpse90d9f83.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6312891x1280_zps6543518a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6311921x1280_zps7bfce574.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6309966x1280_zps6f1dbafb.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6310749x1280_zpsa2e49d8e.jpg.html


----------



## Anthony Charton

Fantastic suit, and I think the wholecuts were a very apt choice to wear with it.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: T.M. Lewin
Shoes: Bostonian
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## Howard

crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Bostonian


such a nice tie.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> "New toy" day - suit and shirt, from the summer sales.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Trafalgar, via J. Press
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6315593x1280_zpse4dab864.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6314549x1280_zps285c88c3.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6313548x1280_zpse90d9f83.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6312891x1280_zps6543518a.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6311921x1280_zps7bfce574.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6309966x1280_zps6f1dbafb.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6310749x1280_zpsa2e49d8e.jpg.html


I love the color of the tie.


----------



## Jovan

upr_crust said:


> "New toy" day - suit and shirt, from the summer sales.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Trafalgar, via J. Press
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6315593x1280_zpse4dab864.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6314549x1280_zps285c88c3.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6313548x1280_zpse90d9f83.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6312891x1280_zps6543518a.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6311921x1280_zps7bfce574.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6309966x1280_zps6f1dbafb.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6310749x1280_zpsa2e49d8e.jpg.html


I like the suit and the style of the waistcoat, though it looks as if the jacket could be let out a bit in the waist.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan, the jacket looks like it's pulling a bit more in the photo than in real life - and it's also Restaurant Week in NYC - my weight might adjust a bit after the festivities .

Friday, and not a moment too soon . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Bexley

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6321525x1280_zps2a70f478.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6322620x1280_zps803d6022.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6320898x1280_zps01e99e76.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63181079x1280_zps5af6d21a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6319803x1280_zps83e50727.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, even as big a fan I am of Polo suits (90% of mine are) and a super-big fan of Purple Label suits (I own one bought on super sale) and I thought you suit yesterday looked awesome (same comment as Jovan's about the waist, but you addressed that), the Phineas Cole is a better natural fit for you. Its flow, its contour, its proportions, its silhouette or some other intangible just compliments your frame better. Again, the Polo suit is incredible (the waistcoat is outrageous and looks great with the flat front pants - echo of a very vintage suit), but the Phineas Cole nudges it out (in the world of ridiculously nice suits that Upr wears). 

But recognize that this is all at-the-margin stuff that only insane people like us on this board think about. The Polo suit is beyond beautiful - enjoy it.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, even as big a fan I am of Polo suits (90% of mine are) and a super-big fan of Purple Label suits (I own one bought on super sale) and I thought you suit yesterday looked awesome (same comment as Jovan's about the waist, but you addressed that), the Phineas Cole is a better natural fit for you. Its flow, its contour, its proportions, its silhouette or some other intangible just compliments your frame better. Again, the Polo suit is incredible (the waistcoat is outrageous and looks great with the flat front pants - echo of a very vintage suit), but the Phineas Cole nudges it out (in the world of ridiculously nice suits that Upr wears).
> 
> But recognize that this is all at-the-margin stuff that only insane people like us on this board think about. The Polo suit is beyond beautiful - enjoy it.


In looking at the two sets of photos, yesterday's and today's, I think that I must agree with you - the chest and shoulders of today's Phineas Cole are a little bit more of a natural match to my frame than is the RLPL (which, like yours, was bought at a vast discount off of retail - though the retail price was in nosebleed territory, the discount brought it down to just very expensive).

If I find that I would like to have the waist of the RLPL jacket let out, I can easily do so - as it is, the fitter at RL suggested to have the waist nipped in a tad, and overall, I am very happy with the suit - and yes, the waistcoat is outrageous.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Jovan, the jacket looks like it's pulling a bit more in the photo than in real life - and it's also Restaurant Week in NYC - my weight might adjust a bit after the festivities .
> 
> Friday, and not a moment too soon . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Bexley
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6321525x1280_zps2a70f478.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6322620x1280_zps803d6022.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6320898x1280_zps01e99e76.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63181079x1280_zps5af6d21a.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6319803x1280_zps83e50727.jpg.html


nice color socks, they match your tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice color socks, they match your tie.


I even did that on purpose .


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I even did that on purpose .


I'm sure you paired up that PS with the tie with the same idea in mind. Very good work per your usual, upr_crust.

(BTW, if the day arrives when I wear clothing sufficient to allow me to post on this thread with any more than peanut-gallery commentary, I may begin calling you "Crusty." Till then I will show my obeisance by using the formal term of address.)


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> I'm sure you paired up that PS with the tie with the same idea in mind. Very good work per your usual, upr_crust.
> 
> (BTW, if the day arrives when I wear clothing sufficient to allow me to post on this thread with any more than peanut-gallery commentary, I may begin calling you "Crusty." Till then I will show my obeisance by using the formal term of address.)


Thank you, MaxBuck. The nickname "Crusty", apparently comes from the web site Film Noir Buff, where former posters to AAAC and That Other Website go to grouse about those who post on the two sites, but at That Other Website, it is something of a mark of distinction to be referred to by one's FNB nickname. As it stands, either here or on styleforum, the nickname is not used (or at least not perceived by me) to be a perjorative - more something jocular, familiar, and friendly. I think that I read the comments on FNB once or twice some years ago, and found a few of them tartly amusing, but most were bilious, and all were rather tiresome after repeated exposure. The posters over there may say what they like - it is their right - and I have the equal right to ignore their commentary.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> In looking at the two sets of photos, yesterday's and today's, I think that I must agree with you - the chest and shoulders of today's Phineas Cole are a little bit more of a natural match to my frame than is the RLPL (which, like yours, was bought at a vast discount off of retail - though the retail price was in nosebleed territory, the discount brought it down to just very expensive).
> 
> If I find that I would like to have the waist of the RLPL jacket let out, I can easily do so - as it is, the fitter at RL suggested to have the waist nipped in a tad, and overall, I am very happy with the suit - and yes, the waistcoat is outrageous.


To your point about Purple Label prices. All form memory - so accuracy isn't spot on - I bought my Purple Label suit about 8 years ago. It is a 100% cashmere, three piece, charcoal herringbone suit. I saw it when I was buying a Blue Label suit (the salesmen said they had just got it in and they had all been ogling it that morning - he brought it over just to show me as he knew I was not a Purple Label buyer).

It was full price about $5500 (which was high for Purple Label then but this was 100% cashmere and a three piece). I told him, kiddingly, if it ever goes on sale for, oh, say, 70% off, let me know. About three months later, he called to tell me that after this discount, and that applied discount he could get it to me for $1500 (and he had put the 40L aside for me). Truth is, I had forgotten about it and wasn't excited about spending $1500 I hadn't planned on - on a winter suits in the late spring - but I told him I'd be in to see it the next day.

Okay, once I put it on, all defenses were gone and I had to buy it - even though, being on sale, alteration wasn't included, so with that and NYC (crazy) sales tax I was north of $1700. And the salesman had told me that being 100% cashmere, I should baby it a bit as it would not take hard use.

As with the other few stupid-expensive things I have bought in my life, I have never regretted the decision for a minute. The suit is insanely beautiful, feels incredibly soft yet well structured and has received a lot of unsolicited compliments. I wear it, literally, two to four times a season (it is heavy, so it has to be a winter day) and have done so for eight years, so I've probably worn it 25 to 30 times and hope to wear it the same way for another decade or more.

That said, I always think about that original price tag $5500 (from memory, but in the ballpark) and am both amazed that there are people who pay that and am grateful for where I go it - which was a bit over the tippy top of what I ever had spent on a suit before. Is it worth $5500 - I don't know as I don't have anything to compare it to and simply don't move in those clothing circles, but it is clearly far superior to the Blue Label suits I usually buy.


----------



## bernoulli

upr, the 3-piece is da bomb! Wow, really great. I really like your PS suit as well. Will there be a future with no more Brooks Bros in your wardrobe?

Celebrating the start of the weekend with cigars, good friends, Mojitos and G&Ts...Sorry about the blanked face.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, MaxBuck. The nickname "Crusty", apparently comes from the web site Film Noir Buff, where former posters to AAAC and That Other Website go to grouse about those who post on the two sites, but at That Other Website, it is something of a mark of distinction to be referred to by one's FNB nickname. As it stands, either here or on styleforum, the nickname is not used (or at least not perceived by me) to be a perjorative - more something jocular, familiar, and friendly. I think that I read the comments on FNB once or twice some years ago, and found a few of them tartly amusing, but most were bilious, and all were rather tiresome after repeated exposure. The posters over there may say what they like - it is their right - and I have the equal right to ignore their commentary.


Im glad you feel this way....I had started out calling you "Sir Crusty" to indicate a degree of respect, but realized that it may have sounded worse that way! I would hope that a mutual degree of respect would allow all of us to call each other by our AAAC screen names, but I really wouldn't mind if folks used my real name either....MD


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli - lookin' good my man!

Recycled fit pics of my outfit for a noon wedding earlier today:



Vass tri-cocgnac brogues:




And what I will be wearing to the reception later this evening:





Navy shell wholecuts up close:


----------



## Duvel

Great loooks, both, and congratulations!


----------



## Howard

bernoulli said:


> upr, the 3-piece is da bomb! Wow, really great. I really like your PS suit as well. Will there be a future with no more Brooks Bros in your wardrobe?
> 
> Celebrating the start of the weekend with cigars, good friends, Mojitos and G&Ts...Sorry about the blanked face.


why did you do that to your face? Is your face pixilated?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Bernoulli - lookin' good my man!
> 
> Recycled fit pics of my outfit for a noon wedding earlier today:
> 
> Vass tri-cocgnac brogues:
> 
> And what I will be wearing to the reception later this evening:
> 
> Navy shell wholecuts up close:


very sharp Rog.


----------



## Scottyb06

RogerP said:


> Bernoulli - lookin' good my man!
> 
> Recycled fit pics of my outfit for a noon wedding earlier today:
> 
> Vass tri-cocgnac brogues:
> 
> And what I will be wearing to the reception later this evening:
> 
> Navy shell wholecuts up close:


Roger - I tend not to dress as formally as you do but each and every time I see your posts I think the same thing: "This guy looks DAMN good!"


----------



## Jovan

Roger, if I were to be nitpicky as hell, I'd say one of your shirt cuffs aren't showing with both outfits. But then, it happens to me sometimes when I pose for photos, so I assume it's just a fluke!

Interesting choice of contrast button-down collar. I don't often see you wearing button-downs to begin with.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks for the feedback, RogerP and Howard. I took the jacket to an alterations tailor to fix that issue 

RogerP, looking sharp as always!

Today I wore this to church. Sorry about the poo poo quality.


----------



## GWW

Roger
I've said it in the past and I'll say it again: this double breasted blazer's amazing.

I wore my first patterned bow tie today, when I saw it at the thrift shop for CHF 2.- I just didn't have a choice ( although I actually was looking for a dressing gown, sadly no luck on that).


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thanks for the feedback, RogerP and Howard. I took the jacket to an alterations tailor to fix that issue
> 
> RogerP, looking sharp as always!
> 
> Today I wore this to church. Sorry about the poo poo quality.


very nice.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents. Jovan - my left cuff sometimes gets hung up on my wrist watch. Button downs are the exception for me - as a shirts with bold purple stripes :cool2: - but on festive occasions I have a little fun.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Roger- this is up to your standards. You seem to have a sartorial idiom of your own by now -once that ranges across the spectrum from formal to Canadian lakeside picnicking. It's a bit bold, it's a bit assertive, and it works pretty well. I'll admit my lukewarm appreciation of some of your neckties and squares -ie, too loud for me- but that's my own aesthetic take on these matters. (I think I would have used a textured solid with the purple BD, for instance.) Oddly enough, I'm still into GTH shirts with CC cutaways and the like.

Anyhow, I was also wondering what colour other than purple you would consider using in a tie paired with a purple shirt. I have one not unlike yours stored in my closed that I've only ever worn with a purple silk knit; one I got after Crusty exhibited his own. I'm not sure I like it very much on me.

HamilcarBarca: check your collar points and trouser length, but the rest is _sharp_. I'd like it even better with a white fold thrown in.


----------



## Carguy

Anthony Charton said:


> Roger- this is up to your standards. You seem to have a sartorial idiom of your own by now -once that ranges across the spectrum from formal to Canadian lakeside picnicking. It's a bit bold, it's a bit assertive, and it works pretty well. I'll admit my lukewarm appreciation of some of your neckties and squares -ie, too loud for me- but that's my own aesthetic take on these matters. (I think I would have used a textured solid with the purple BD, for instance.) Oddly enough, I'm still into GTH shirts with CC cutaways and the like.
> 
> Anyhow, I was also wondering what colour other than purple you would consider using in a tie paired with a purple shirt. I have one not unlike yours stored in my closed that I've only ever worn with a purple silk knit; one I got after Crusty exhibited his own. I'm not sure I like it very much on me.
> 
> HamilcarBarca: check your collar points and trouser length, but the rest is _sharp_. I'd like it even better with a white fold thrown in.


Both gents look great.....if there was any one thing I could say about RogerP it is that his clothes virtually always look perfectly tailored - as if they were made only for him. I won't even start with the shoe porn. He makes it look effortless.

FWIW, as to the purple shirt, I have one and have made it look good with ties that have some combo of pink/purple, black/purple, and very subdued burgundy. I like it best with the black/purple paisley that you can often find in an Ike Behar or Ted Baker tie, which are my two go to brands when I can find them reasonably priced.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Monday - that's about all I can say for the day so far . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Budd, London
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6328535x1280_zps22546dce.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6329601x1280_zps6d485180.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6327946x1280_zps75c53e80.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63251079x1280_zps16fa65a8.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6326873x1280_zps08584ae1.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Tie: T.M. Lewin


----------



## MaxBuck

Spectacular tie today, upr_crust.


----------



## Fading Fast

MaxBuck said:


> Spectacular tie today, upr_crust.


+1 it is really nice, subtle, elegant and well coordinated.


----------



## RogerP

AC - I think a navy tie over a purple shirt would work.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> AC - I think a navy tie over a purple shirt would work.


+1 on that suggestion - I often wear navy ties when wearing lavender shirts. Coordinating purples together (i.e. a lavender shirt with a purple tie) is a tricky business - the purples need to be close in degrees of redness (or blueness) to make the combo work - otherwise, the clash of colors is quite nasty, IMHO. Maxbuck and Fading - thanks for the comments on the tie. I've had it for several years, and sometimes forget that I own it. The tie's only problem is that, unless it's photographed in close-up, the blue and yellow squares get blurred into a pale green, which is not how it looks in real life.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It's Monday - that's about all I can say for the day so far . . .
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Budd, London
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6328535x1280_zps22546dce.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6329601x1280_zps6d485180.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6327946x1280_zps75c53e80.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63251079x1280_zps16fa65a8.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6326873x1280_zps08584ae1.jpg.html


very sharp, upr crust.


----------



## Opera Buff

Just back from dinner and a first outing for the new Chester Barrie jacket - Fabric is a wool/silk/linen mix and perfect for a balmy evening in West Yorkshire !


----------



## Opera Buff

Loving the double breasted vest !



upr_crust said:


> "New toy" day - suit and shirt, from the summer sales.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Trafalgar, via J. Press
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6315593x1280_zpse4dab864.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6314549x1280_zps285c88c3.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6313548x1280_zpse90d9f83.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6312891x1280_zps6543518a.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6311921x1280_zps7bfce574.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6309966x1280_zps6f1dbafb.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6310749x1280_zpsa2e49d8e.jpg.html


----------



## Jovan

Opera Buff, I like your ensemble but feel that undoing more than the collar button is overkill with a sport coat. What you really need is a puffed white linen pocket square to set it off and pick up the shirt colour.


----------



## Jovan

Soon, I'll replace the blazer buttons with nickel and shorten the sleeves.

Polo RL blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Kent Wang pocket square
Lands' End khakis
Ledbury belt
Florsheim loafers


----------



## Piqué

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: T.M. Lewin


Love the pocket square. Wish we could see a bit more of it (a puff would be great here).



Jovan said:


> Opera Buff, I like your ensemble but feel that undoing more than the collar button is overkill with a sport coat. What you really need is a puffed white linen pocket square to set it off and pick up the shirt colour.


I think the shirt works opened more if we consider the pants and shoes he's wearing. What doesn't really work for me is the sport coat (which is gorgeous, BTW). It just seems dressier than the rest of his outfit. If he were wearing a cotton (possibly unstructured) sport coat with that same look, I think the shirt would be right on point.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opera Buff,

Beautiful outfit overall and that jacket is outstanding. 

The fit of the sport coat is on the tighter side, but looks very good on your frame - I wouldn't change a thing. I love the fabric combination - wool, silk, linen - as I've owned that in the past and, depending on the ratios, it can be a great summer jacket that uses the wool to tamp down the wrinkling qualities of the other two fabrics, but maintains the summer weight, look and feel of the silk and linen. Also, the pattern, texture and colors of the jacket are beautiful.

I also like that you knew you had a star in the jacket, so everything else is simple in color but up to the quality of the jacket - the pants look like they are of elegant linen and the simple white shirt keeps the outfit from having too much noise. While not my thing, the blue suede loafers work really well with the overall aesthetic. 

I think you hit a home run here. 


Jovan - you took one out of OCBD's playbook which is a compliment as no one does classic Trad better than OCBD. I think the buttons are fine as is, but nickel would definitely make it say blazer - but the texture and lapel / body stitching already say blazer to me.


----------



## upr_crust

Bleary-eyed Tuesday - a very early morning (1:30 AM) IT emergency - feh.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6334550x1280_zps19853d01.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6335582x1280_zps7d610548.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6333882x1280_zps77158e66.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63311011x1280_zps6aa63cc8.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6332847x1280_zpsbce1b63f.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

I dig that tie a lot. I've been trying to find something like it on the Brooks Brother site but no luck.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> I dig that tie a lot. I've been trying to find something like it on the Brooks Brother site but no luck.


This tie was a sale item several seasons ago, so your luck would have to be exceedingly good to find one like it.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Bleary-eyed Tuesday - a very early morning (1:30 AM) IT emergency - feh.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> PS - RLPL
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6334550x1280_zps19853d01.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6335582x1280_zps7d610548.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6333882x1280_zps77158e66.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63311011x1280_zps6aa63cc8.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6332847x1280_zpsbce1b63f.jpg.html


I'm liking the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Opera Buff - the sports jacket is lovely, and fits you superbly - and thanks for the kudos on the new three-piece.

It is to be quite warm this afternoon in NYC, with a chance of thunderstorms, and considering my 13-hours work day yesterday, I need to wear something cool and comfortable, hence today's attire.

Suit, shirt, tie, PS - BB
Shoes - J & M

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6347535x1280_zps65766fcf.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6348594x1280_zpsfe8e95ba.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6346936x1280_zpsd5d4ed1e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6345830x1280_zpsb82766fe.jpg.html


----------



## MaxBuck

A superb outfit today, upr_crust, whether selling financial instruments, insurance or ice cream cones.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> A superb outfit today, upr_crust, whether selling financial instruments, insurance or ice cream cones.


Thank you. I'd prefer to sell ice cream cones - they have less chance of losing money for the buyers .


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Opera Buff - the sports jacket is lovely, and fits you superbly - and thanks for the kudos on the new three-piece.
> 
> It is to be quite warm this afternoon in NYC, with a chance of thunderstorms, and considering my 13-hours work day yesterday, I need to wear something cool and comfortable, hence today's attire.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie, PS - BB
> Shoes - J & M
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6347535x1280_zps65766fcf.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6348594x1280_zpsfe8e95ba.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6346936x1280_zpsd5d4ed1e.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6345830x1280_zpsb82766fe.jpg.html


I like the bow tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

So, here's what I wore today. I'm glad to see that you all have been well-dressed in my absence.


















Gringodaddy, I like that striped BD with the navy blazer.

Balfour, thanks for the feedback. I guess I saw the shirt as dressier because I'm so accustomed to wearing OCBDs, but purple gingham is purple gingham, after all.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

upr_crust said:


> Bleary-eyed Tuesday - a very early morning (1:30 AM) IT emergency - feh.


What was the issue? Kernel panic? Major pain. Or did someone deploy before testing? 

Great outfit, Crusty!


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> So, here's what I wore today. I'm glad to see that you all have been well-dressed in my absence.


Well, you haven't seen me, since I wouldn't dream of torturing you all with what I've worn.

That's terrific, YR, and you've proven that one can effectively tie the PS in with something other than the necktie. Tying into the yellow trousers is brilliant.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan - you took one out of OCBD's playbook which is a compliment as no one does classic Trad better than OCBD. I think the buttons are fine as is, but nickel would definitely make it say blazer - but the texture and lapel / body stitching already say blazer to me.


A high compliment indeed, I look up to his style. Thank you!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Well, you haven't seen me, since I wouldn't dream of torturing you all with what I've worn.
> 
> That's terrific, YR, and you've proven that one can effectively tie the PS in with something other than the necktie. Tying into the yellow trousers is brilliant.


Thanks very much. I'm afraid I have to disappoint you a little bit: I did think of the PS in terms of the tie -- I went for that tie because it had a _tiny_ bit of yellow in it to pick up on the pants. I picked the square to pull the red and yellow out of the tie.

So, in my head, the square _does_ tie into the tie, but in real life, it has a _lot_ more in common with trousers -- which works better than I expected. I think in the fall, with my colorful cords and moleskins, I'll have to try picking up on them with the square.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks very much. I'm afraid I have to disappoint you a little bit: I did think of the PS in terms of the tie -- I went for that tie because it had a _tiny_ bit of yellow in it to pick up on the pants. I picked the square to pull the red and yellow out of the tie.
> 
> So, in my head, the square _does_ tie into the tie, but in real life, it has a _lot_ more in common with trousers -- which works better than I expected. I think in the fall, with my colorful cords and moleskins, I'll have to try picking up on them with the square.


Yeah, all this and more. Very well done, as I said. Don't expect to see anything from me that approaches this.

Actually, don't expect to see anything at all from me, unless and until I have a client meeting. Business is a bit slow.


----------



## upr_crust

Shoe City Thinker said:


> What was the issue? Kernel panic? Major pain. Or did someone deploy before testing?
> 
> Great outfit, Crusty!


Thanks, and it was a hardware failure, brought on by back-up batteries that should have been switched out (due to age), causing short circuits, and putting the machine in shutdown mode - twice, before being correctly diagnosed. Major, major pain.


----------



## upr_crust

Last posting this week - off to the wilds of southern Maine tomorrow morning, for a long weekend (will be back on Tuesday). Try to hold down the fort.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6353559x1280_zpsac51dd47.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6354606x1280_zps246824f2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63521122x1280_zpsf36612ee.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63501079x1280_zps36d4c1d9.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6351871x1280_zps966a41ad.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## justonemore

Hi all. Just home from Venice and back to the grindstone... I figured I'd try out my new navy Canali super 140's double breasted, peak lapel suit...Lots of firsts for me today. Not only is it my first time wearing this suit, but it's also myfirst time wearing a DB, and peak lapels... Both take a bit of getting used to. I caught myself several times undoing the button out of habit when sitting down.

Sorry the pics aren't all that great...

https://imageshack.com/i/p1SqSxIWj

https://imageshack.com/i/f0oXea3hj

https://imageshack.com/i/ipxh4GnAj

https://imageshack.com/i/p8OYxrZtj

Horrible pic that shows grey but at least it's a frontal shot.

https://imageshack.com/i/iqvi7KWCj

Navy with white "micro" dots T.M. Lewin. Shirt worn with suit was Lewin as well and not the one pictured below.

https://imageshack.com/i/jv20130427130244j

Paired with Santoni FAM Double Monks in (light-medium?) brown...

https://imageshack.com/i/jv20110819173402j


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Last posting this week - off to the wilds of southern Maine tomorrow morning, for a long weekend (will be back on Tuesday). Try to hold down the fort.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - JAB
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6353559x1280_zpsac51dd47.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6354606x1280_zps246824f2.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63521122x1280_zpsf36612ee.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63501079x1280_zps36d4c1d9.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6351871x1280_zps966a41ad.jpg.html


very nice tie.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Last posting this week - off to the wilds of southern Maine tomorrow morning, for a long weekend (will be back on Tuesday). Try to hold down the fort.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - JAB
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6353559x1280_zpsac51dd47.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6354606x1280_zps246824f2.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63521122x1280_zpsf36612ee.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_63501079x1280_zps36d4c1d9.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6351871x1280_zps966a41ad.jpg.html


Ah yes, my favorite "taupe suit that really looks gray to my blind ass" suit :confused2:. Another superb showing, crusty!
i can't wait until what passes for winter down here in Texas gets the temps down from 186 degrees so that I can begin showing here again...LOL

Enjoy the Maine woods Crusty....watch out for bears and feel free to take pics of Goldilocks if she makes an appearance!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Fantastic outfits, today! Upr_Crust looking elegant as always. Justonemoretime, terrific suit, shirt and tie! I really like that tie! Croctco, I like the texture on that tie.

Nothing fancy today, just wearing my summer hat and a jacket on top of my work uniform.


----------



## justonemore

HamilcarBarca said:


> Fantastic outfits, today! Upr_Crust looking elegant as always. Justonemoretime, terrific suit, shirt and tie! I really like that tie! Croctco, I like the texture on that tie.
> 
> Nothing fancy today, just wearing my summer hat and a jacket on top of my work uniform.


I like the hat. One of these years I'll get myself a decent summer hat but have so far procrastinated as to which type would actually be the most useful for my lifestyle and fit my "image". In addition, while I enjoy my darker colored winter hats, I am still a bit cautious as to wearing lighter colors. I'd love a real panama but would worry that the white would blanche out my face.


----------



## Opera Buff

Many thanks


Fading Fast said:


> Opera Buff,
> 
> Beautiful outfit overall and that jacket is outstanding.
> 
> The fit of the sport coat is on the tighter side, but looks very good on your frame - I wouldn't change a thing. I love the fabric combination - wool, silk, linen - as I've owned that in the past and, depending on the ratios, it can be a great summer jacket that uses the wool to tamp down the wrinkling qualities of the other two fabrics, but maintains the summer weight, look and feel of the silk and linen. Also, the pattern, texture and colors of the jacket are beautiful.
> 
> I also like that you knew you had a star in the jacket, so everything else is simple in color but up to the quality of the jacket - the pants look like they are of elegant linen and the simple white shirt keeps the outfit from having too much noise. While not my thing, the blue suede loafers work really well with the overall aesthetic.
> 
> I think you hit a home run here.
> 
> Jovan - you took one out of OCBD's playbook which is a compliment as no one does classic Trad better than OCBD. I think the buttons are fine as is, but nickel would definitely make it say blazer - but the texture and lapel / body stitching already say blazer to me.


----------



## Opera Buff

Pique thanks for the feedback. Looking at the pictures, with hindsight I will probably go with slightly more formal trousers with this jacket next time.


Piqué said:


> Love the pocket square. Wish we could see a bit more of it (a puff would be great here).
> 
> I think the shirt works opened more if we consider the pants and shoes he's wearing. What doesn't really work for me is the sport coat (which is gorgeous, BTW). It just seems dressier than the rest of his outfit. If he were wearing a cotton (possibly unstructured) sport coat with that same look, I think the shirt would be right on point.


----------



## Opera Buff

Thank you Fading Fast. I love this fabric and the jacket is half lined which makes it a perfect for the Summer


Fading Fast said:


> Opera Buff,
> 
> Beautiful outfit overall and that jacket is outstanding.
> 
> The fit of the sport coat is on the tighter side, but looks very good on your frame - I wouldn't change a thing. I love the fabric combination - wool, silk, linen - as I've owned that in the past and, depending on the ratios, it can be a great summer jacket that uses the wool to tamp down the wrinkling qualities of the other two fabrics, but maintains the summer weight, look and feel of the silk and linen. Also, the pattern, texture and colors of the jacket are beautiful.
> 
> I also like that you knew you had a star in the jacket, so everything else is simple in color but up to the quality of the jacket - the pants look like they are of elegant linen and the simple white shirt keeps the outfit from having too much noise. While not my thing, the blue suede loafers work really well with the overall aesthetic.
> 
> I think you hit a home run here.
> 
> Jovan - you took one out of OCBD's playbook which is a compliment as no one does classic Trad better than OCBD. I think the buttons are fine as is, but nickel would definitely make it say blazer - but the texture and lapel / body stitching already say blazer to me.


----------



## Opera Buff

Today's ensemble. Just home from work so apologies for any creases !
Suit - Chester Barrie
Shirt - Hawes and Curtis
Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
Braces - Turnbull and Asser
Shoes - Loake
Cufflinks - Austin Reed

Cufflinks - Austin Reed


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Fantastic outfits, today! Upr_Crust looking elegant as always. Justonemoretime, terrific suit, shirt and tie! I really like that tie! Croctco, I like the texture on that tie.
> 
> Nothing fancy today, just wearing my summer hat and a jacket on top of my work uniform.


Now you like you're going on a safari hunt. Love the outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opera Buff, you have an incredibly good tailor and you are an example of how valuable having your clothes really well tailored is. All of the clothes in your most recent shot are really nice brands, but by having them fit you so well, you have taken the entire look up to another level (and that suit fabric is just gorgeous). 

N.B. I'm even more impressed with the sport coat from the previous post now that I know it is half lined.

N.B (2), Beautiful door and leaded glass.


----------



## justonemore

Another new suit today...

Suit: Canali super 120s, Charcoal/blue "windowpane"

Shirt: Jacques Britt, blue oxford cloth

Tie: Lanvin, Shamrock pattern

Shoes: Santoni FAM medallion toe monk straps

https://imageshack.com/i/exmggquUj

https://imageshack.com/i/eymglecfj

https://imageshack.com/i/pcOPCsPWj


----------



## Anthony Charton

Opera Buff said:


> Today's ensemble. Just home from work so apologies for any creases !


I've seen enough of your outfits to appreciate how good a dresser so are, so I'll get critical about this. You are wearing a beautiful suit cut from a beautiful, well-draping cloth. Something might be done at the shoulders/upper sleeves, but my main point is the patterns. You are wearing five of them (braces included), four of which are very close in scale. Essentially, I find your present rig pretty busy- I think that much more could be done with less, especially so as to let the cut and cloth of your suit speak for themselves, as it were. IMHO, a solid tie and plain white TV fold would turn the outfit into what it deserves to be- a neat, sharp, effortless piece.

This is just my twopence, though. Are the shoes from the Aldwych line?


----------



## Fading Fast

Anthony Charton said:


> I've seen enough of your outfits to appreciate how good a dresser so are, so I'll get critical about this. You are wearing a beautiful suit cut from a beautiful, well-draping cloth. Something might be done at the shoulders/upper sleeves, but my main point is the patterns. You are wearing five of them (braces included), four of which are very close in scale. Essentially, I find your present rig pretty busy- I think that much more could be done with less, especially so as to let the cut and cloth of your suit speak for themselves, as it were. IMHO, a solid tie and plain white TV fold would turn the outfit into what it deserves to be- a neat, sharp, effortless piece.
> 
> This is just my twopence, though. Are the shoes from the Aldwych line?


I would agree that braces and pocket square are probably too much from a pattern perspective, but the suit, shirt and tie work, IMHO, in a way that might not align with the general guidelines we discuss here all the time, but says to me that someone with the skills and feel of a talented dresser put them together. Basically, you have that intangible ability to put several patterns together in a way that works, even if on paper, they shouldn't.


----------



## Opera Buff

Thank you Fading Fast. Loving Chester Barrie at the moment. The suit jacket has not been altered in any way. I was amazed how well it fitted when I tried it on. Their block has recently been redone by Edward Sexton and he has done wonders with the cut. QUOTE=Fading Fast;1584953]Opera Buff, you have an incredibly good tailor and you are an example of how valuable having your clothes really well tailored is. All of the clothes in your most recent shot are really nice brands, but by having them fit you so well, you have taken the entire look up to another level (and that suit fabric is just gorgeous).

N.B. I'm even more impressed with the sport coat from the previous post now that I know it is half lined.

N.B (2), Beautiful door and leaded glass.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Opera Buff

Thank you gentlemen. Looking at this again I think you have a point on the number of patterns. A plain shirt would have worked better I feel. QUOTE=Fading Fast;1584986]I would agree that braces and pocket square are probably too much from a pattern perspective, but the suit, shirt and tie work, IMHO, in a way that might not align with the general guidelines we discuss here all the time, but says to me that someone with the skills and feel of a talented dresser put them together. Basically, you have that intangible ability to put several patterns together in a way that works, even if on paper, they shouldn't.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Opera Buff

Feedback much appreciated. The shoes are from the Larry line.


Anthony Charton said:


> I've seen enough of your outfits to appreciate how good a dresser so are, so I'll get critical about this. You are wearing a beautiful suit cut from a beautiful, well-draping cloth. Something might be done at the shoulders/upper sleeves, but my main point is the patterns. You are wearing five of them (braces included), four of which are very close in scale. Essentially, I find your present rig pretty busy- I think that much more could be done with less, especially so as to let the cut and cloth of your suit speak for themselves, as it were. IMHO, a solid tie and plain white TV fold would turn the outfit into what it deserves to be- a neat, sharp, effortless piece.
> 
> This is just my twopence, though. Are the shoes from the Aldwych line?


----------



## L-feld

I thought I might cross post here, since today I wore this PRL blazer with mud flaps and a nipped waist. Variety is the spice of life, right?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aristotles

Dark-ish tone...

*Trousers are charcoal

The whole outfit is TF.


----------



## Opera Buff

I Love the wide peaked lapel. QUOTE=aristotles;1585308]Dark-ish tone...

*Trousers are charcoal

The whole outfit is TF. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Peak and Pine

Have not seen this thread in quite some time and most of the posters here are new to me. Commenting on just this page (unless this post is bumped to the next one in which case I mean the last one), I'm seeing Opera Buff getting great reviews and I love it when others are liking the duds of forum brethren, however, in the case of you, Opera Buff, you are appearing to me like others used to appear during a night of heavy drinking, i. e., the picture quality is so blurry as to be almost indiscernible. Aren't you aware of that? I notice that when you quote others in your replies that the coding appears, so I'm guessing that your don't hit PREVIEW before you post, maybe not with your pics either, else you would see the really poor quality you're about to present. Shame too, because other posters are saying you really look swell and I'm anxious to join in. But not today. My toothbrush takes better pics than what I'm seeing here.You seem to be popular so I may be be lambasted for the above, but here's the deal, for you and everyone else: if you're going to the trouble to show us how you look, probably spending a little time to get it just right, wanting to look your best and all, why would you then post a pic that looks like it was taken at the DMV (you're English; it means driver's license style)? Hope I've not offended. Not the intent.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Justonemore, I think your sunglasses are a bit "sporty" for what you have on.

Those are great looking shoes.

I cut people more slack than P&P does on photography, but I'm actually an incorrigible photo snob so I have to do that to live. Nevertheless, I think decent photos would do your outfits justice, Opera Buff.


----------



## justonemore

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Justonemore, I think your sunglasses are a bit "sporty" for what you have on.
> 
> Those are great looking shoes.
> 
> I cut people more slack than P&P does on photography, but I'm actually an incorrigible photo snob so I have to do that to live. Nevertheless, I think decent photos would do your outfits justice, Opera Buff.


I was wondering if I could pull those off but I guess not. Thanks for the heads up. I'll review shaver's shades shebang & pick up something wire framed on my upcoming trip to the U.S.


----------



## FLMike

justonemore said:


> I was wondering if I could pull those off but I guess not. Thanks for the heads up. I'll review shaver's shades shebang & pick up something wire framed on my upcoming trip to the U.S.


Why wire framed? A pair of Wayfarer-style frames would seem to complement your business attire well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Yeah, I prefer plastic frames to wire frames, but I don't like curved sports shades. Basically, the last good eyewear to pair with a suit was invented around 1969, probably by Persol or somebody.


----------



## Howard

L-feld said:


> I thought I might cross post here, since today I wore this PRL blazer with mud flaps and a nipped waist. Variety is the spice of life, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


love the red pants.


----------



## Jovan

Opera Buff said:


> Today's ensemble. Just home from work so apologies for any creases !
> Suit - Chester Barrie
> Shirt - Hawes and Curtis
> Tie - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Braces - Turnbull and Asser
> Shoes - Loake
> Cufflinks - Austin Reed
> 
> Cufflinks - Austin Reed


What a quintessentially English outfit! My only nitpicks are the upper sleeves appear to be doing something odd and your tie probably could have used a leg up before photographing.



L-feld said:


> I thought I might cross post here, since today I wore this PRL blazer with mud flaps and a nipped waist. Variety is the spice of life, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you lost weight recently? Your outfit looks great, though that iPad of yours probably could have been used to rotate the picture so we don't have to crane our heads to the left. 



aristotles said:


> Dark-ish tone...
> 
> *Trousers are charcoal
> 
> The whole outfit is TF.


Tom Ford? We certainly don't see a lot of that here!

Your outfit definitely looks stylish with the wide peak lapels, if slightly morose in the colour scheme. I think there was a missed opportunity to coordinate something else with the burgundy of that pocket square or at least inject colour elsewhere. I would have used a blue tie, myself.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Have you lost weight recently? Your outfit looks great, though that iPad of yours probably could have been used to rotate the picture so we don't have to crane our heads to the left. .


Yeah, I'm down a little more. Pretty close to being at my goal. I made the mistake of having my wife take the photo with her iPhone and then posting it with my ipad. There is apparently some formatting encoded in the file that makes it show upright, but it only works on apple products or some crap like that. This should show upright on non-apple computers, but shows sideways on my ipad and my wife's phone. Yet another reason I am never buying another apple product.



Howard said:


> love the red pants.


Thank you good sir. The red pants love you too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travel57

aristotles said:


> Dark-ish tone...
> 
> *Trousers are charcoal
> 
> The whole outfit is TF.


Love this ensemble and especially the pocket square! My eyes keep drawing to the tie knot, however. Seems a bit too big for my tastes.


----------



## GWW

Now there's a man that knows what's the best lapel width.
I really like the look, but, as Jovan already mentioned, a bit of colour would not do harm.


----------



## wrwhiteknight




----------



## justonemore

Mrwhiteknight.....There's just something about the tie that throws me off a bit. Everything else looks sleek and then...pop...There's the tie. Perhaps I'm bordering on the absurd, but it almost seems as if the tie isn't a good match for the outfit (that could just be me however).


----------



## Reuben

Anyone else feeling a little summery today?














































Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie, Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


----------



## justonemore

FLCracka said:


> Why wire framed? A pair of Wayfarer-style frames would seem to complement your business attire well.


.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yeah, I prefer plastic frames to wire frames, but I don't like curved sports shades. Basically, the last good eyewear to pair with a suit was invented around 1969, probably by Persol or somebody.


I guess I just wrongly assumed that the plastic frames were part of the critique and that wire frames would go better for the business attire. As stated, I'll get a few ideas from previous threads and buy a pair as a souvenir win October while in the states.

While Wayfarers might compliment my business attire, I wonder if they would compliment my head/face as well. As long as I'm looking anayways I guess there's no harm on trying on a pair & seeing how I look.


----------



## GWW

Although I wasn't at the Opernhaus Zürich today, I still wore the same outfit as I wore then, so I'll just recycle the picture:


----------



## Howard

Reuben said:


> Anyone else feeling a little summery today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie, Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


very nice gray color.


----------



## Reuben

Howard said:


> very nice gray color.


Where?


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Aww, thanks Howard. I'll make sure to get a big one just for you next time 

Yesterday came a Bowler hat I purchased from ebay. I always liked those things.

Today I wore it in a sort of Edwardian way.. Hopefully the whole things looks decent and not too comedic.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Reuben said:


> Anyone else feeling a little summery today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie, Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


Fun- and great tie. Is it cashmere/silk?


----------



## Reuben

Anthony Charton said:


> Fun- and great tie. Is it cashmere/silk?


Thanks, I know this is pretty strictly trad but I had enough fun putting it together that I figured I'd post here as well. The tie's 100% silk actually but I'm not sure what you'd call it. It's definitely not raw/slubby/shantung silk. It's a courser weave, with one direction being entirely cornflower blue threads and the other being a mix of those blue threads and white ones and the individual bundles of thread being loosely grouped rather than twisted together.


----------



## partyof6

Other than white linen, I've never worn pocket squares. You gentlemen have inspired me to change that, but I'm struggling to find the correct balance of complimenting colors vs. outright mismatching. This is what I wore to church yesterday. I'd appreciate your feedback on how the PS works with everything else.

The shirt is a standard light blue from BB, but the photo washed out the color.

https://s96.photobucket.com/user/itstartswithdad/media/imagejpg2_zps4c517f14.jpg.html

https://s96.photobucket.com/user/itstartswithdad/media/imagejpg1_zps937bd013.jpg.html


----------



## MaxBuck

partyof6 said:


> Other than white linen, I've never worn pocket squares. You gentlemen have inspired me to change that, but I'm struggling to find the correct balance of complimenting colors vs. outright mismatching. This is what I wore to church yesterday. I'd appreciate your feedback on how the PS works with everything else.
> 
> The shirt is a standard light blue from BB, but the photo washed out the color.
> 
> https://s96.photobucket.com/user/itstartswithdad/media/imagejpg2_zps4c517f14.jpg.html
> 
> https://s96.photobucket.com/user/itstartswithdad/media/imagejpg1_zps937bd013.jpg.html


I think you did a nice job with the PS.


----------



## Shaver

MaxBuck said:


> I think you did a nice job with the PS.


Agreed.

A rather lovely paisley square, and a decent sober combination all round.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> Agreed.
> 
> A rather lovely paisley square, and a decent sober combination all round.


I find myself in a rare instance of disagreement with Shaver. For me, this does not fly very well. First off, the tie and square are of similar scale and intensity. Secondly, they're both roughly the same ****** texture. This is merely a rule of thumb, and the most experienced dressers (such as upr-crust or mostly harmless) will easily circumvent it, but it is advisable to wear contrasting textures in ties and squares. Third, both items are _lighter_ than the suit (white doesn't count, being a neutral tone rather than a colour). I generally believe that a taut(er) necktie with an arch and a cleaner puff help greatly when sporting a, say, racy combination of items.

There are cases when a white linen (fold or puff) really is the best option. I believe this is the case here. Alternatively, a darker solid tie with the same square might work better. I also find it helpful to have a collection of white linen or cotton squares with coloured edges (navy, red, lilac, green, etc.) when an slight extra touch is required.


----------



## crocto

Sorry for the awful picture quality. It was more of a test of my new cellphone's camera.

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: 1901 (Nordstrom)
Tie: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## Anthony Charton

Reuben: thanks for the details, and it's always fun to see some x-posting.



partyof6 said:


> Other than white linen, I've never worn pocket squares. You gentlemen have inspired me to change that, but I'm struggling to find the *correct balance of complimenting colors vs. outright mismatching.
> *


As I tried to explicate above, you are correct in attempting to harmonise colours- but that isn't the only thing that comes into play- to sum it up, texture, scale, and intensity are equally important to the balance.


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> I find myself in a rare instance of disagreement with Shaver. For me, this does not fly very well. First off, the tie and square are of similar scale and intensity. Secondly, they're both roughly the same ****** texture. This is merely a rule of thumb, and the most experienced dressers (such as upr-crust or mostly harmless) will easily circumvent it, but it is advisable to wear contrasting textures in ties and squares. Third, both items are _lighter_ than the suit (white doesn't count, being a neutral tone rather than a colour). I generally believe that a taut(er) necktie with an arch and a cleaner puff help greatly when sporting a, say, racy combination of items.
> 
> There are cases when a white linen (fold or puff) really is the best option. I believe this is the case here. Alternatively, a darker solid tie with the same square might work better. I also find it helpful to have a collection of white linen or cotton squares with coloured edges (navy, red, lilac, green, etc.) when an slight extra touch is required.


Whilst I may well agree that a tauter knot and more pronounced arch would be optimal, and indeed my own preference, I remain uncertain that the scale, intensity or even the texture of the items are too similar. The tie is a mid-size repeating motif but the persian pickle (whilst undoubtedly intricate) I would consider to be a large scale design. Now I may be mistaken in this but, from the resolution of the image I am viewing, I shall guess that the PS is utterly smooth although the tie, judging by the texture most evident at the garment's edge, would appear to be a noticably woven silk. Intensity I will concede is not a science and personal appeal will influence opinion yet I would be minded toward describing these items as balanced rather than similar. As to the respective lightness, the Shaver clothing rule of thumb 'darker out - lighter in' neccesarily excludes a square so again I am satisfied.

Of course my much respected colleague Anthony and I do rarely disagree and so perhaps partyof6 will benefit from two quite alternate viewpoints, from members possessed of similar taste, whilst developing his own confidence of choice. 

.
.
.
.


----------



## partyof6

MaxBuck said:


> I think you did a nice job with the PS.





Anthony Charton said:


> As I tried to explicate above, you are correct in attempting to harmonise colours- but that isn't the only thing that comes into play- to sum it up, _*texture, scale, and intensity*_ are equally important to the balance.





Shaver said:


> Whilst I may well agree that a tauter knot and more pronounced arch would be optimal, and indeed my own preference, I remain uncertain that the scale, intensity or even the texture of the items are too similar. The tie is a mid-size repeating motif but the persian pickle (whilst undoubtedly intricate) I would consider to be a large scale design. Now I may be mistaken in this but, from the resolution of the image I am viewing,_* I shall guess that the PS is utterly smooth although the tie, judging by the texture most evident at the garment's edge, would appear to be a noticably woven silk.*_ Intensity I will concede is not a science and personal appeal will influence opinion yet I would be minded toward describing these items as balanced rather than similar. As to the respective lightness, the Shaver clothing rule of thumb 'darker out - lighter in' neccesarily excludes a square so again I am satisfied.
> 
> Of course my much respected colleague Anthony and I do rarely disagree and so perhaps partyof6 will *benefit from two quite alternate viewpoints, from members possessed of similar taste, whilst developing his own confidence of choice.* .
> .


Thank you, MaxBuck, Anthony, and Shaver for your feedback. I am yet again amazed by the insight and attention to detail that the members of this forum possess. I admit that I did not consider texture, scale, and intensity. I did not realize the importance of such variables. Thank you for bringing these to my attention. This being my first PS that is not white linen, I was more focused on color. I obviously have much more studying to do before I purchase additional squares.

Shaver, you are correct that the PS is smooth silk and the tie is textured. I am thoroughly impressed that you could ascertain the difference through the low-quality images I posted.

As to benefiting from two alternate viewpoints, my response is an overwhelming "YES!". I greatly appreciate thoughtful, detailed, constructive criticisms even if the conclusions differ.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> A rather lovely paisley square, and a decent sober combination all round.


Shiny paisley - meh for me.

And Shaver and I generally see eye to eye &#8230; about clothes. Am I missing something?

Also, surely white linen for church.

EDIT:

Having read the subsequent posts, I agree with Shaver about intensity and AC about texture / lightness.


----------



## Balfour

HamilcarBarca said:


> Today I wore it in a sort of Edwardian way.. Hopefully the whole things looks decent and not too comedic.


Applies also to bowlers:


----------



## Balfour

Reuben said:


> Anyone else feeling a little summery today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie, Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


Not for me, and many could not pull it off, but well done!


----------



## MaxBuck

Balfour said:


> Applies also to bowlers:
> 
> View attachment 12262


What a ridiculous graphic. Did you find it next to the diagrams from the Ministry of Silly Walks? If not, I recommend you place it there.


----------



## Balfour

MaxBuck said:


> What a ridiculous graphic. Did you find it next to the diagrams from the Ministry of Silly Walks? If not, I recommend you place it there.


I get you don't get the joke. But I'm not sure what point you're trying to make about Monty Python.

Anyway, go forth and wear your fedora with pride if that floats your boat.


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> Applies also to bowlers:
> 
> View attachment 12262


+1000


----------



## Howard

Reuben said:


> Where?


I'm referring to his outfit.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Aww, thanks Howard. I'll make sure to get a big one just for you next time
> 
> Yesterday came a Bowler hat I purchased from ebay. I always liked those things.
> 
> Today I wore it in a sort of Edwardian way.. Hopefully the whole things looks decent and not too comedic.


now you remind me of those old film cops with the bowler hats minus the mustache.


----------



## Reuben

Howard said:


> I'm referring to his outfit.


I know, I was asking what you thought was grey. Everything I wore was either blue or white.


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> now you remind me of those old film cops with the bowler hats minus the mustache.


You mean Dupont and Dupond from Tintin


----------



## Jovan

Funny, the English version calls them Thomson and Thompson.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Balfour said:


> Applies also to bowlers:
> 
> View attachment 12262


Aw, is it really that bad? Well, fair point, I guess. I admit I like soft felt hats, and even their stiffer cousins. Is there any reason in particular you don't like felt hats?


----------



## GWW

The Germans call them Schulze und Schultze, but I chose to go with the original French names.

Same goes for others btw.: Professor Tournesol (Sunflower) is called Bienlein (little bee) in German and Calculus in English.


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Shiny paisley - meh for me.
> 
> And Shaver and I generally see eye to eye &#8230; about clothes. Am I missing something?
> 
> Also, surely white linen for church.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Having read the subsequent posts, I agree with Shaver about intensity and AC about texture / lightness.


I have a bit of a 'thing' for paisley pocket squares, I admit it.


----------



## upr_crust

Just back from a long weekend in Portland, Maine, and this is as formal as I can be this morning, after having spent a good deal of the weekend in polo shirts, shorts, and no socks.

Sports jacket and trousers - BB
Shirt - Saks
Tie - JAB
PS - no brand name
Shoes - Boergdorf Goodman house brand (most likely Magnanni)

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6451558x1280_zps0aba3481.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6452682x1280_zps72807572.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64501042x1280_zps43ed3a5c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6449784x1280_zps956cd5d3.jpg.html


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Just back from a long weekend in Portland, Maine, and this is as formal as I can be this morning, after having spent a good deal of the weekend in polo shirts, shorts, and no socks.
> 
> Sports jacket and trousers - BB
> Shirt - Saks
> Tie - JAB
> PS - no brand name
> Shoes - Boergdorf Goodman house brand (most likely Magnanni)
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6451558x1280_zps0aba3481.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6452682x1280_zps72807572.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64501042x1280_zps43ed3a5c.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6449784x1280_zps956cd5d3.jpg.html


love the bowtie.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Here's something a little bit less controversial lol


----------



## Jovan

Didn't have time to shave or properly iron a shirt, so this came out a little suboptimal. Ideally there would have been a fuller spread collar with French cuffs and no fashion-stubble. But I'm curious what everyone thinks of the tie with this suit.

PointClickTailor suit
Croft & Barrow non-iron shirt
Nautica tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax



https://imageshack.com/i/ey4fS5Uzj


----------



## ascotman

Dear Carguy,

I just saw your post from July 14th and the pic of you wearing that beautiful suit with that purple tie and pocket silk. You look amazing!!!! That is a perfect outfit on you, sir!


----------



## B_Wong

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6449784x1280_zps956cd5d3.jpg.html


Those shoes are Beautiful!


----------



## crocto

Jovan, I think the tie works well. Hard to tell from the pictures but it looks like it goes well with that charcoal suit but might be even better with a navy one. It actually looks like a darker version of one I've got from Bloomingdales.


----------



## Jovan

The suit is actually blue, but thanks. It's this fabric:


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan, I personally like the tie. I've been surprised at how nice Nautica ties can be on those occasions I've encountered them in stores; I'd expect to find the patterns and fabrics accompanied by more-expensive labels.


----------



## MaxBuck

Balfour said:


> I get you don't get the joke. But I'm not sure what point you're trying to make about Monty Python.
> 
> Anyway, go forth and wear your fedora with pride if that floats your boat.


I don't wear fedoras, but I think HamilcarBarca does so with panache and a bit of anachronistic style. I look forward to seeing more such looks from the man, even if they're looks I wouldn't adapt myself.


----------



## upr_crust

B_Wong said:


> Those shoes are Beautiful!


Thank you!


MaxBuck said:


> I don't wear fedoras, but I think HamilcarBarca does so with panache and a bit of anachronistic style. I look forward to seeing more such looks from the man, even if they're looks I wouldn't adapt myself.


As someone who wears fedoras with some frequency, and a Homburg on occasion, I can tell you that it is rare to find anyone who looks good in a derby/bowler - I've tried them for myself, and they do not work on me at all. Fedoras are much easier to pull off with panache, IMHO.


----------



## crocto

Jovan said:


> The suit is actually blue, but thanks. It's this fabric:


I've heard good things about point click. Then yeah that tie probably looks even better in person. Nice choice.



MaxBuck said:


> Jovan, I personally like the tie. I've been surprised at how nice Nautica ties can be on those occasions I've encountered them in stores; I'd expect to find the patterns and fabrics accompanied by more-expensive labels.


It seems to depend on where you pick them up. The ones I've found at Macy's can be hit or miss in terms of quality. Most of the patterns are pretty nice though.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you!As someone who wears fedoras with some frequency, and a Homburg on occasion, I can tell you that it is rare to find anyone who looks good in a derby/bowler - I've tried them for myself, and they do not work on me at all. Fedoras are much easier to pull off with panache, IMHO.


Are you working from home today? I noticed no post of your outfit. Your posts are part of my morning routine - coffee (actually soda), check the markets, review emails, see what UPR is wearing, etc. It threw me off my game this morning.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Are you working from home today? I noticed no post of your outfit. Your posts are part of my morning routine - coffee (actually soda), check the markets, review emails, see what UPR is wearing, etc. It threw me off my game this morning.


Oh, dear. I'm working today at my office, though with the predictions of morning monsoons (exaggerated, as it turned out), I opted for "business casual" (red/white narrow striped B/D shirt, navy linen trousers, black horsebit loafers). Tomorrow will be working from home, and Friday I'm off for a routine medical procedure, so you may not see picture postings from me until next Monday - don't go into total withdrawal . . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Oh, dear. I'm working today at my office, though with the predictions of morning monsoons (exaggerated, as it turned out), I opted for "business casual" (red/white narrow striped B/D shirt, navy linen trousers, black horsebit loafers). Tomorrow will be working from home, and Friday I'm off for a routine medical procedure, so you may not see picture postings from me until next Monday - don't go into total withdrawal . . . .


Best of luck with the medical procedure. I'll look forward to next Monday.


----------



## JPM

Jovan, I like the tie/suit combo. I would love to get a full review of Point Click Tailor.


----------



## Carguy

ascotman said:


> Dear Carguy,
> 
> I just saw your post from July 14th and the pic of you wearing that beautiful suit with that purple tie and pocket silk. You look amazing!!!! That is a perfect outfit on you, sir!


Many thanks for the kind comments! That is one of my favorite suits. I'm afraid that I can't match Sir Crusty for the sheer elegance of his many outfits, but I try.....:biggrin:


----------



## crocto

JPM said:


> Jovan, I like the tie/suit combo. I would love to get a full review of Point Click Tailor.


You can find a pretty in-depth review here. He's also done some reviews on Black Lapel. Which, if I remember correctly, Jovan also owns a suit or two by them s well.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> I have a bit of a 'thing' for paisley pocket squares, I admit it.


This is what ancient madder is for! Just don't care for shiny ones.


----------



## justonemore

Another one of my new suits today...

Suit: Canali. DB, Peak Lapels, Mid-Grey 
Shoes: Black shell cordovan short wings made for Brooks Brothers by Alden 
Shirt: T.M. Lewin. White and grey stripe spead collar.
Tie: T.M Lewin. Grey/pink Paisley

https://imageshack.com/i/iq89E6Xuj

https://imageshack.com/i/ip3A2Pdej

https://imageshack.com/i/eymnDNUyj

https://imageshack.com/i/ipBOTjxfj


----------



## TheoProf

Jovan, I've said it before, but I love those shoes. Just a great example of a well-executed whole cut, and as Shaver would say, well-worn shoes. The outfit as a whole is great as well.


----------



## justonemore

I also tried this outfit out when taking my daughter to school. I'm still a bit unsure as to it. Are the trousers too casual for the blazer or it just me? Any thoughts?

White Blazer: Pal Zileri 
Blue oxford cloth shirt: Jacques Britt.
Red Trousers: Hiltl.
Full strap tassel loafers in #8 shell: Alden.

https://imageshack.com/i/f0xQPImYj

https://imageshack.com/i/idBVK0n2j

https://imageshack.com/i/p2NXMYkNj

https://imageshack.com/i/mzb89wj


----------



## GWW

junstonemore, I love your new suit, but those shoes frankly look very bad, like they're a size or more too big. A shame because they would be very handsome otherwise.


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> junstonemore, I love your new suit, but those shoes frankly look very bad, like they're a size or more too big. A shame because they would be very handsome otherwise.


Ok. They actually fit me quite nicely but I admit that Alden's are usually on the bulky side (in fact I chose them because I figured the bulk would go well with the bulk of a DB suit) As mentioned they're shell cordovan and not calf. Perhaps you're put off by the way the shell has creased/wrinkled with age & use?


----------



## Balfour

justonemore said:


> Ok. They actually fit me quite nicely but I admit that Alden's are usually on the bulky side. Perhaps you're put off by the way the shell has aged with use?


I was hoping GWW's comment was a very deadpan in joke between you (given the size of the loafers picture posted alongside your sport coat entry). But if not my initial thoughts about GWW's post were "say what now?".


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Here's something a little bit less controversial lol


Aw man, why'd you remove your hat?


----------



## Jovan

MaxBuck said:


> Jovan, I personally like the tie. I've been surprised at how nice Nautica ties can be on those occasions I've encountered them in stores; I'd expect to find the patterns and fabrics accompanied by more-expensive labels.


Thanks, I try to go by what looks and feels good rather than brand.



crocto said:


> I've heard good things about point click. Then yeah that tie probably looks even better in person. Nice choice.


They are pretty good quality for what you pay, though that is on average more than Indochino or even Black Lapel. Yet I think it's worth it. The only downside is that they are limited by what the factory can do. Thankfully, the options are already extensive and much more than the website presents. Talking to Frank De Jackmo helps here.



JPM said:


> Jovan, I like the tie/suit combo. I would love to get a full review of Point Click Tailor.


Thank you. Soon, working on it. 



crocto said:


> You can find a pretty in-depth review here. He's also done some reviews on Black Lapel. Which, if I remember correctly, Jovan also owns a suit or two by them s well.


I own one suit by Black Lapel. I'd rate PCT a bit higher, if I'm going to be honest.



williamsonb2 said:


> Jovan, I've said it before, but I love those shoes. Just a great example of a well-executed whole cut, and as Shaver would say, well-worn shoes. The outfit as a whole is great as well.


Thank you.


----------



## Anthony Charton

> junstonemore, I love your new suit, but those shoes frankly look very bad, like they're a size or more too big. A shame because they would be very handsome otherwise.


Let me grace the above with a Balfurian 'Say what?'



justonemore said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/ipBOTjxfj


These actually look pretty spot-on in terms of fit, as I'd expect from justonemore.

Let me congratulate you on the new DB- I wonder if you might agree to post a full-frame shot to give us an idea of the button stance. Your DBs I've seen seem to have the buttons relatively spaced out and the middle button lower than is fashionable- do you wear a size L? If you are, as I believe, a tall-ish fellow, this may be a very good arrangement for your frame. I'm also appreciative of the depths at your deep turn-ups (which is, conversely, currently fashionable).

I can't say I'm a big fan of the tie, however, especially is this context and on a white shirt- I find it is washed out by the grey of the suit. Others may well disagree with my assessment. Wear the Canali in good health!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Sorry about that Howard  I just wasn't outside for long that day. I did wear a wide brim today since I did spent some time outside but I don't think you want to see me in my slightly dirty uniform :eek2:


----------



## justonemore

Anthony Charton said:


> Let me congratulate you on the new DB- I wonder if you might agree to post a full-frame shot to give us an idea of the button stance. Your DBs I've seen seem to have the buttons relatively spaced out and the middle button lower than is fashionable-


As requested, here are a couple "full frame" shots of the suit. Distance from top button to middle buttons is 5 3/4in while distance from middle buttons to bottom buttons is 4 3/4in. Horizontal distance between top buttons is 5 1/2in while horizontial distance between middle and bottom buttons is around 3 1/4in. These aren't "L" sized but seem to fit fine. While I like the extra length on occasion, Ls are rather rare over here.

https://imageshack.com/i/ip7KWvRjj

https://imageshack.com/i/exprZMC9j



Anthony Charton said:


> I can't say I'm a big fan of the tie, however, especially is this context and on a white shirt- I find it is washed out by the grey of the suit. Others may well disagree with my assessment. Wear the Canali in good health!


Thanks for the heads up on the tie. I'll avoid wearing it with this suit from now on. I have plenty of others to try out. :cool2:



Anthony Charton said:


> Let me grace the above with a Balfurian 'Say what?'
> These actually look pretty spot-on in terms of fit, as I'd expect from justonemore.





Balfour said:


> I was hoping GWW's comment was a very deadpan in joke between you (given the size of the loafers picture posted alongside your sport coat entry). But if not my initial thoughts about GWW's post were "say what now?".


Thanks for the votes of confidence gents. As these are one of my "older pairs" (6 years now), I had a short moment of self-doubt after reading GWW's comment.



Anthony Charton said:


> do you wear a size L? If you are, as I believe, a tall-ish fellow, this may be a very good arrangement for your frame. I'm also appreciative of the depths at your deep turn-ups (which is, conversely, currently fashionable).


These aren't "L" sized but seem to fit fine. While I like the extra length on occasion, Ls are rather rare over here.

Examples of regular cut on me... While perhaps close to the limit, I don't think they cross the line as to being too short.

Ravazzolo:
https://imageshack.com/i/gha9o9j

Canali (same brand as the DB)

https://imageshack.com/i/f0sBUY3pj
https://imageshack.com/i/5b2m4xj


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Thanks for a very thorough reply. Observed frontally, the suit really is quite something. Canali shoulders seem to fit your frame well, I should add.


----------



## Jovan

justonemore: I like the DB suit quite a bit. How much was it and where from? I'll have to keep an eye out because Canali seems to cut a really nice DB, which is as rare today as cutting a nice high roll three button.

The Canali regular length seems to work well on you. I think sometimes we forget proportion when getting caught up in length rules. For example, though I am 6'1, I actually prefer jackets 31" in back rather than the usual 32" for a 40L, as my legs are proportionately shorter than my torso and I like making them look a bit longer.

Keep an eye out for collar fit, by the way. It may just be your position, but the photo of the Ravazzolo seems to have quite a gap between your shirt and jacket collar for just having a hand in one pocket.


----------



## MaxBuck

justonemore said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/ipBOTjxfj


Those shoes look lumpy, somehow. They're just unattractive, to my eye, though perhaps the angle and/or lighting are giving a poor perspective on their appearance.

The suits, on the other hand, are lovely.


----------



## FLMike

MaxBuck said:


> Those shoes look lumpy, somehow. They're just unattractive, to my eye, though perhaps the angle and/or lighting are giving a poor perspective on their appearance.
> 
> The suits, on the other hand, are lovely.


I agree with this. Do you keep trees in them? Maybe they look better when standing, but at this angle they look misshapen for some reason.


----------



## justonemore

FLCracka said:


> I agree with this. Do you keep trees in them? Maybe they look better when standing, but at this angle they look misshapen for some reason.


Unless my feet are currently in them, there are trees in all my shoes.


----------



## justonemore

Jovan said:


> justonemore: I like the DB suit quite a bit. How much was it and where from? I'll have to keep an eye out because Canali seems to cut a really nice DB, which is as rare today as cutting a nice high roll three button. The Canali regular length seems to work well on you. I think sometimes we forget proportion when getting caught up in length rules. For example, though I am 6'1, I actually prefer jackets 31" in back rather than the usual 32" for a 40L, as my legs are proportionately shorter than my torso and I like making them look a bit longer.Keep an eye out for collar fit, by the way. It may just be your position, but the photo of the Ravazzolo seems to have quite a gap between your shirt and jacket collar for just having a hand in one pocket.


I bought a bunch of suits from a local store that is closing its doors in September. I think I paid around $900 for the DBs


----------



## justonemore

Continuing on with my new suits...

Suit: Pal Zileri. Dark Charcoal with white and burgundy pinstripe
Shirt: Canali. White Double cuff
Tie: Lanvin. Burgundy with white and red blurred dots pattern
Pocket Square: Valentino Burgundy
Shoes Anthony Cleverley. "Bodie" Captoe Balmorals (hopefully less controversial than my previous Alden's. :devil

Middle button done:

https://imageshack.com/i/eyE9oQFXj

https://imageshack.com/i/ipBh5RIWj

Top and middle buttons done:

https://imageshack.com/i/f0Val8xhj

https://imageshack.com/i/ip0xGtOXj

Frontal shot:

https://imageshack.com/i/f04mij3Kj

Close up of cloth:

https://imageshack.com/i/idRcDCGUj

Tie (different shirt):

https://imageshack.com/i/ma7y39j

Shoes:

https://imageshack.com/i/j54obfj


----------



## GWW

justonemore said:


> Ok. They actually fit me quite nicely but I admit that Alden's are usually on the bulky side (in fact I chose them because I figured the bulk would go well with the bulk of a DB suit) As mentioned they're shell cordovan and not calf. Perhaps you're put off by the way the shell has creased/wrinkled with age & use?


I'll take back my statement about the size, but I'll still say that I don't think they should look like this. I'm not familiar with shell, but I doubt that it should change that much from the original shoe form with wear.

As for today's combo; the suit's a lovely cloth, even though I'm normally not too fond of pinstripes. A bit more contrast between the pocket square and the tie could improve it maybe, but it works like that too.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Sorry about that Howard  I just wasn't outside for long that day. I did wear a wide brim today since I did spent some time outside but I don't think you want to see me in my slightly dirty uniform :eek2:


It's ok, maybe next time.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blazer, BD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, J Press ribbon belt, POLO Ralph Lauren trousers, and Bass shoes......


----------



## B_Wong

justonemore said:


> I also tried this outfit out when taking my daughter to school. I'm still a bit unsure as to it. Are the trousers too casual for the blazer or it just me? Any thoughts?
> 
> White Blazer: Pal Zileri
> Blue oxford cloth shirt: Jacques Britt.
> Red Trousers: Hiltl.
> Full strap tassel loafers in #8 shell: Alden.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0xQPImYj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/idBVK0n2j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p2NXMYkNj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mzb89wj


I have those exact same loafers and love them to death!


----------



## shadoman

Suit: BB
Shirt: Barrington
Tie: Tom James
Shoes: J&M(vintage)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The other forum's "Friday Challenge" was to break some sartorial rules, so I gave it my best shot.

Feedback is welcome, but I know my tie is too light and these are the wrong shoes.


----------



## shadoman

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The other forum's "Friday Challenge" was to break some sartorial rules, so I gave it my best shot.
> 
> Feedback is welcome, but I know my tie is too light and these are the wrong shoes.


I think that tie looks smashing !


----------



## Jovan

YRR, keeping in mind that you intentionally broke rules, here's what I'd do differently but along the same lines: Wear more formal looking brown derbies (such as the Loake Pimlico or Kempton), beige silk knit tie, and light blue gingham shirt.


----------



## Carguy

shadoman said:


> View attachment 12341
> 
> 
> Suit: BB
> Shirt: Barrington
> Tie: Tom James
> Shoes: J&M(vintage)


Well done Shadoman! I like the tie and the ps, both blend well with the suit from what I can tell.


----------



## shadoman

Carguy said:


> Well done Shadoman! I like the tie and the ps, both blend well with the suit from what I can tell.


Thanks ! 
My other choice for PS was actually TOO close to the tie, so I opted for a lighter tone.


----------



## B_Wong

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


 What Jacket is this?


----------



## Carguy

Wore one of my new sport coats to church today on a VERY hot Sunday in Houston, TX. Reminds me why I like Christmas so much! Need to adjust the button stance a bit and I know it looks a bit off kilter, but otherwise fits great.....


----------



## racebannon

Suit: BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: Tom James
Shoes: AE Park Ave


----------



## GWW

It's been a while since it was last cool enough to wear a sweater vest...


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> Wore one of my new sport coats to church today on a VERY hot Sunday in Houston, TX. Reminds me why I like Christmas so much! Need to adjust the button stance a bit and I know it looks a bit off kilter, but otherwise fits great.....


You look like Tony Soprano (in a complimentary way)


----------



## Carguy

Howard said:


> You look like Tony Soprano (in a complimentary way)


I'm often accused of looking like a mobster, especially given my habit of sitting with my back to the wall, facing the door when in restaurants....LOL


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Carguy: Lookin' sharp, sir! :thumbs-up: 
GWW: It looks good, I wish it was cool enough over here to wear something like that :cool2:


----------



## upr_crust

Back after a short absence. I've not worn today's suit since sometime last year - thought that it was time for it to return to rotation.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Canali
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Shoes - C & J

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6459539x1280_zps90f53ca5.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6460616x1280_zpsb76bc135.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6458914x1280_zpsc0fd9ffe.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64561102x1280_zpsdf2d9b4f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6457856x1280_zps5aaa6e3a.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

The sun rose in the East, I had hot water in the shower this morning (the 1929 apartment building I live in has water issues) and UPR posted his daily outfit again - all is right in the world. And a nice, elegantly simple Cary Grant-esq outfit it is (and the fit on the suit is spot on). 

Carguy - really sharp jacket, the materiel looks great - may I ask what brand it is and what is it made of?


----------



## Carguy

Fading Fast said:


> The sun rose in the East, I had hot water in the shower this morning (the 1929 apartment building I live in has water issues) and UPR posted his daily outfit again - all is right in the world. And a nice, elegantly simple Cary Grant-esq outfit it is (and the fit on the suit is spot on).
> 
> Carguy - really sharp jacket, the materiel looks great - may I ask what brand it is and what is it made of?


Coppley MTM and the fabric is Barberis Super 130's


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> I'm often accused of looking like a mobster, especially given my habit of sitting with my back to the wall, facing the door when in restaurants....LOL


especially walking down the street, they point at you?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Back after a short absence. I've not worn today's suit since sometime last year - thought that it was time for it to return to rotation.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Canali
> Cufflinks - Longmire, London
> Shoes - C & J
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6459539x1280_zps90f53ca5.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6460616x1280_zpsb76bc135.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6458914x1280_zpsc0fd9ffe.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64561102x1280_zpsdf2d9b4f.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6457856x1280_zps5aaa6e3a.jpg.html


nice color black looks good on you.


----------



## Fading Fast

Carguy said:


> Coppley MTM and the fabric is Barberis Super 130's


thank you


----------



## TsAr

upr_crust said:


> Back after a short absence. I've not worn today's suit since sometime last year - thought that it was time for it to return to rotation.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Canali
> Cufflinks - Longmire, London
> Shoes - C & J
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6459539x1280_zps90f53ca5.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6460616x1280_zpsb76bc135.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6458914x1280_zpsc0fd9ffe.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64561102x1280_zpsdf2d9b4f.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6457856x1280_zps5aaa6e3a.jpg.html


I have visited the forum after a long time and your clothing sense still impresses me...Keep it up sir...


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The sun rose in the East, I had hot water in the shower this morning (the 1929 apartment building I live in has water issues) and UPR posted his daily outfit again - all is right in the world. And a nice, elegantly simple Cary Grant-esq outfit it is (and the fit on the suit is spot on).





Howard said:


> nice color black looks good on you.





TsAr said:


> I have visited the forum after a long time and your clothing sense still impresses me...Keep it up sir...


Thank you, thank you, and thank you.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to concoct an outfit without using the color blue. Yes, I realize that it's only Tuesday, but I'm doing my homework early. I believe that I've fulfilled the restrictions of the design challenge - how well, I leave to the discretion of the viewer.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

Addendum - Braces - Trafalgar (remembered that my partner had purple braces)

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6466502x1280_zpseb2bcf9d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6467679x1280_zpsa8520874.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6465940x1280_zps351a9c00.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6469952x1280_zpsdaf688c5.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64631052x1280_zpse92f4b83.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6464888x1280_zps43429983.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the outfit is spot on - I love the way you used the violets and the purples as accent colors that pop here and there, but don't over do it. That said, as to the challenge, and since it is only Tuesday - I am going to suggest you move away from violet and purple as they are close to blue on the color wheel and could cause some to challenge you. 

I think you should go with a dark grey suit, white shirt and silver / light-grey tie and light-grey / silver accessories. You'll look film-noir awesome (as I know you have the individual items and skills to kill it) and there won't be a penumbra of blue in your outfit. Or, ignore everything I just recommended as you have a outstanding non-blue outfit on today.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the outfit is spot on - I love the way you used the violets and the purples as accent colors that pop here and there, but don't over do it. That said, as to the challenge, and since it is only Tuesday - I am going to suggest you move away from violet and purple as they are close to blue on the color wheel and could cause some to challenge you. I think you should go with a dark grey suit, white shirt and silver / light-grey tie and light-grey / silver accessories. You'll look film-noir awesome (as I know you have the individual items and skills to kill it) and there won't be a penumbra of blue in your outfit. Or, ignore everything I just recommended as you have a outstanding non-blue outfit on today.


Thanks for your comments. Whether or not I make a second entry into the Friday Challenge remains to be seen. but I may take you up on your suggestion of an all-tonal, film-noir ensemble - maybe for Friday, when the weather for this week is due to be at its coolest.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## craenor

This is what I was wearing on Saturday...









https://i.imgur.com/mu1QBvr.jpg

Samuelsohn Tuxedo (notch lapel, sorry, but I like it).

Cordial Churchman Self-Tie Bowtie

Low cut, backless waistcoat

Eton covered-placket, French Cuff shirt

Trafalgar Formal Braces with silk connectors in front (black with a thin white stripe down the center)

Stirrup style shirt stays

Allen Edmond Byrons (which I like, but before I wear my Tux again - which may be quite some time from now, I would prefer to get some new plain toe, black Oxfords).


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, thank you, and thank you.
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to concoct an outfit without using the color blue. Yes, I realize that it's only Tuesday, but I'm doing my homework early. I believe that I've fulfilled the restrictions of the design challenge - how well, I leave to the discretion of the viewer.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Hackett
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> Addendum - Braces - Trafalgar (remembered that my partner had purple braces)
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6466502x1280_zpseb2bcf9d.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6467679x1280_zpsa8520874.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6465940x1280_zps351a9c00.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6469952x1280_zpsdaf688c5.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64631052x1280_zpse92f4b83.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6464888x1280_zps43429983.jpg.html


love the purple socks.


----------



## GWW

Howard, I really value you being on here and giving feedback to many of the folk posting in this thread, but please; stop quoting the entire posts with all the picture, it just makes for unnecessary scrolling 

And for Crustys outfit:
I really like the purple theme, the shirt pattern's certainly interesting (I'd love one like it in blue) and the suit's cut fits you very well (I notice it's a Phineas Cole, these really do suit (no pun intended) you)).


----------



## B_Wong

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64631052x1280_zpse92f4b83.jpg.html


Your cufflink collection is quite impressive. I always look forward to when you post. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jovan

craenor said:


> This is what I was wearing on Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 12365
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/mu1QBvr.jpg
> 
> Samuelsohn Tuxedo (notch lapel, sorry, but I like it).
> 
> Cordial Churchman Self-Tie Bowtie
> 
> Low cut, backless waistcoat
> 
> Eton covered-placket, French Cuff shirt
> 
> Trafalgar Formal Braces with silk connectors in front (black with a thin white stripe down the center)
> 
> Stirrup style shirt stays
> 
> Allen Edmond Byrons (which I like, but before I wear my Tux again - which may be quite some time from now, I would prefer to get some new plain toe, black Oxfords).


Are you referring to the kind that clip on to your socks?

As you noted, the Byron is inappropriate for black tie due to the punched cap toe (but would be fine for morning attire). I think your shirt sleeves need to be longer and the break on your trousers looks just a bit too much. Ideally there should be minimal break in the front or none at all. I'm also seeing some divots under the shoulders, so you may want to see if that can be fixed. Won't address the notch lapel thing as it's been hashed out before.


----------



## malcolm

First post! Sorry for the grainy picture, but I promise to my camera game.





Suit: MTM
Shirt: Uniqlo
Tie: The Tie Bar
Watch: Timex
Briefcase: Benchmark Bags
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## upr_crust

After yesterday's exercise, back to blue - big time.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - PRL
Tie - Tyrwhitt
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6473543x1280_zps00593d4e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6474628x1280_zps23642e07.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6472952x1280_zps1872d0ff.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64701153x1280_zps6831e414.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6471837x1280_zpsebc8d5a5.jpg.html


----------



## upr_crust

B_Wong said:


> Your cufflink collection is quite impressive. I always look forward to when you post. Keep up the great work!


With compliments like that, I just might . . .


----------



## SpitShine

A return to something more formal for a day out in London. Jacket sleeves are a bit long and the trousers a little slim for my tastes, but it felt good to get out of summer wear.


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> Howard, I really value you being on here and giving feedback to many of the folk posting in this thread, but please; stop quoting the entire posts with all the picture, it just makes for unnecessary scrolling
> 
> And for Crustys outfit:
> I really like the purple theme, the shirt pattern's certainly interesting (I'd love one like it in blue) and the suit's cut fits you very well (I notice it's a Phineas Cole, these really do suit (no pun intended) you)).


Why? I'm just giving my honest opinion, I said I love the purple socks, what else could I say?


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> Why? I'm just giving my honest opinion, I said I love the purple socks, what else could I say?


Oh no, you didn't say anything wrong, you just chose to quote the whole post, thus reposting all the pictures again (I actually would prefer this conversation done by PM, but I can't send you one).

SpitShine
That's a really nice jacket, shorten the sleeves and you might just have something as versatile as a navy blazer (although a bit more casual). Other than the trousers, which you already mentioned yourself, I really like it. Well; a second look at the collar makes me think it's just a bit high and strong for this outfit.

Upr Crust
You look good going back to the beauty of blue; with braces and black shoes (yes, I remembered that you like alliterations  ). 
The blue suit and red tie look you improved very good by wearing a contrast collar and, of course, a great fitting double breasted variant of the blue suit.


----------



## Anthony Charton

GWW said:


> Oh no, you didn't say anything wrong, you just chose to quote the whole post, thus reposting all the pictures again (I actually would prefer this conversation done by PM, but I can't send you one).


Actually, I've been meaning to say this for a while- this is already a picture-heavy thread and the quoting of entire offerings can become irritating, especially as it detracts from other posters' fits. (This isn't directed specifically at Howard, though).

I also echo your comments on SpitShine and upr-crust's outfits today- great rigs from both of you.


----------



## Jovan

malcolm said:


> First post! Sorry for the grainy picture, but I promise to my camera game.
> 
> Suit: MTM
> Shirt: Uniqlo
> Tie: The Tie Bar
> Watch: Timex
> Briefcase: Benchmark Bags
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds


Who made the suit? Everything else looks fine fit wise, but the sleeves are an inch too short. I would also get slightly looser shirt cuffs with a longer sleeve. Shoes in a shade closer to your briefcase would work better as well. Tan looks out of place next to navy. The light blue shirt and purple tie with the navy suit look great though.

Finally, welcome. 



upr_crust said:


> After yesterday's exercise, back to blue - big time.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - PRL
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


Very nice. I'm looking at a navy double breasted myself right now.



SpitShine said:


> A return to something more formal for a day out in London. Jacket sleeves are a bit long and the trousers a little slim for my tastes, but it felt good to get out of summer wear.


At most, I'd shorten the sleeves a quarter inch. Trousers that fit less like jeans would be good though, yes.


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> With compliments like that, I just might . . .


I think that recent pinstripe is one of my favorites of yours, along with the brown windowpane. As always, my hat's off to you sir.....


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, you're about as good an advertisement for Paul Stuart suiting as I could possibly imagine. Every one I've seen here looks as though it were made bespoke for you.


----------



## JakeGittes

SpitShine, great outfit. I second WWW thoughts on it re: trousers and shirt. What about a button-down collar next day?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments.

Something fairly simple for a Thursday . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - C & J Maltons

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6479541x1280_zps59e72b45.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6480611x1280_zps2a4e5d9b.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6478951x1280_zps5879fd6c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6476975x1280_zpsb4cdcecf.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6477821x1280_zps93d66b52.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, you're about as good an advertisement for Paul Stuart suiting as I could possibly imagine. Every one I've seen here looks as though it were made bespoke for you.


I think Paul Stuart designed the Phineas Cole line for Upr, he is just too modest to admit it. And Upr, today's outfit is "fairly simple" in a quietly perfect way - and the shoes and socks add a great extra kick.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I think Paul Stuart actually designed the Phineas Cole line for Upr, he is just too modest to admit it. And Upr, today's out is "fairly simple" in a quietly perfect way - and the shoes and socks add a great extra kick.


I fear that if Stuart's designed their Phineas Cole line with me in mind, that it was a bad business decision - I don't think that I've ever bought anything in that line that wasn't on sale .

Thank you for your kind comments, and your suggestion from earlier this week - the monochrome film-noir ensemble - may be a reality for tomorrow. Stay tuned . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I fear that if Stuart's designed their Phineas Cole line with me in mind, that it was a bad business decision - I don't think that I've ever bought anything in that line that wasn't on sale .
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments, and your suggestion from earlier this week - the monochrome film-noir ensemble - may be a reality for tomorrow. Stay tuned . . .


Unless you've invented a printing press for money, no one can buy Phineas Cole (or Polo Purple label) at full price. I am looking forward to Noir-Upr tomorrow.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6477821x1280_zps93d66b52.jpg.html


Shoes - C & J Maltons = SHOEPORN! :icon_hailthee: (can't help it, I may have to sell one of my kids to get a pair of these jk LOL)


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Unless you've invented a printing press for money, no one can buy Phineas Cole (or Polo Purple label) at full price. I am looking forward to Noir-Upr tomorrow.


RLPL at full price makes Paul Stuart or Phineas Cole seem like a bargain - trust me on this.


AbleRiot said:


> Shoes - C & J Maltons = SHOEPORN! :icon_hailthee: (can't help it, I may have to sell one of my kids to get a pair of these jk LOL)


I can tell you that, for the expense, C & J are the real deal. I wore these shoes back on a plane from London to New York, new, and my feet never were bothered at all - totally comfortable. And then, what they look like - woo-hoo!


----------



## Howard

Upr, is that orange or brown you're wearing?


----------



## Roycru

Buying a cookie earlier today........

Brooks Brothers (made in Italy) silk two button darted jacket and ecru pinpoint button down shirt, Windsor tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks....


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, yesterday's tie was an orange-red, not brown.

My initial entry for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website was disqualified as there was a navy stripe in my otherwise lavender shirt. At Fading Fast's suggestion, today I'm trying a total monochrome approach, with more than a touch of classic film noir detailing to it. Hope that it meets with some approval.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Bloomingdale's
Braces - Trafalgar
Collar pin - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6485590x1280_zps4fbd1c08.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6486599x1280_zps7959b2e9.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6488599x1280_zps03eda327.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6484900x1280_zps7b6daf15.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64821084x1280_zpsb6d57b7d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6483763x1280_zpsb7b4e341.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, recognizing that this could sound totally self-serving as I suggested the theme, I still think you killed it today. Elegant, classic and with (as you always do) every detail thought out and done well. The silver collar pin and cufflinks are perfect and the dress boots only amp up the film noir feel (as does the collar pin). I might have deducted 0.1 off of your 10.0 score for the gold clasps on the suspenders, but since they don't show owing to the waistcoat, you get the 10.0.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, recognizing that this could sound totally self-serving as I suggested the theme, I still think you killed it today. Elegant, classic and with (as you always do) every detail thought out and done well. The silver collar pin and cufflinks are perfect and the dress boots only amp up the film noir feel (as does the collar pin). I might have deducted 0.1 off of your 10.0 score for the gold clasps on the suspenders, but since they don't show owing to the waistcoat, you get the 10.0.


As it was, I had to improvise a bit on some of the accessories. Today's tie was picked up at Century 21, for a whopping $14.97, and the braces were a pair I bought a long time ago, and had forgotten that I owned (and which came from Daffy's - an emergency pair, when a pair of my braces broke).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> As it was, I had to improvise a bit on some of the accessories. Today's tie was picked up at Century 21, for a whopping $14.97, and the braces were a pair I bought a long time ago, and had forgotten that I owned (and which came from Daffy's - an emergency pair, when a pair of my braces broke).


Necessity is the mother of invention and all genius in improvisation.  As stated, you get the details right - as you pointed out - somehow, someway.


----------



## shadoman

It's nearing 100F here today, so I broke out the BrooksCool...

Suit: BB 
Shirt: RL
Tie: BB Makers (with weird polarbeardog things...)
PS: Father's Favorite
Shoes: Antica Cuoieria


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Howard, yesterday's tie was an orange-red, not brown.
> 
> My initial entry for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website was disqualified as there was a navy stripe in my otherwise lavender shirt. At Fading Fast's suggestion, today I'm trying a total monochrome approach, with more than a touch of classic film noir detailing to it. Hope that it meets with some approval.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Bloomingdale's
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Collar pin - BB
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6485590x1280_zps4fbd1c08.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6486599x1280_zps7959b2e9.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6488599x1280_zps03eda327.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6484900x1280_zps7b6daf15.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64821084x1280_zpsb6d57b7d.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6483763x1280_zpsb7b4e341.jpg.html


You look very sharp.


----------



## Acct2000

I also like the monochrome look.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6486599x1280_zps7959b2e9.jpg.html


That vest ... it just kills! The rest of the ensemble is similarly brilliant. Proof that monochrome and boring are not synonymous.

If only my beloved Indians could hit it out of the park with the same regularity as you do, upr_crust, they'd see the Tigers and Royals in their rear-view mirror.


----------



## Fading Fast

Phew, I was getting nervous that no one else like Upr's step into Film Noir.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> You look very sharp.


Howard, did you understand the request not to repost the entire collection of pictures so that everyone has to scroll through them all again? I thought it was a reasonable request, with which I agreed.


----------



## RogerP

Love the monochrome look crusty. And the boots are terrific.


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> Howard's a troll, albeit a harmless one. Just put him on ignore.


Is he really? I'm never quiet sure.. Maybe he doesn't even really know if he is one himself.


----------



## justonemore

GWW said:


> Is he really? I'm never quiet sure.. Maybe he doesn't even really know if he is one himself.


Well after 10 years he's at least a very persistent troll. . Howard actually has 2 years seniority on Jovan and is probably one of our oldest active members.

My favorite theory advanced as to Howard is that he is a multi-billionaire with impeccable taste and a fully bespoke wardrobe who comes here to poke fun of us sartorial amateurs.


----------



## Carguy

He must be....I've never known ANYONE older than 10 own up to wearing a clip on tie :confused2:


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Howard's a troll, albeit a harmless one. Just put him on ignore.


That was once a hotly debated topic on this forum. Your view was shared by many others until, finally, a member dropped by the Pathmark store where Howard works rounding up the carts from the parking lot, and verified his existence. He is the genuine article.


----------



## ajc2162

Dear upr_crust

Just had to let you know how much I admire your wonderful clothes and dress sense. Inspirational - and thank you for your willingness to share.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> You look very sharp.





forsbergacct2000 said:


> I also like the monochrome look.





MaxBuck said:


> That vest ... it just kills! The rest of the ensemble is similarly brilliant. Proof that monochrome and boring are not synonymous.
> 
> If only my beloved Indians could hit it out of the park with the same regularity as you do, upr_crust, they'd see the Tigers and Royals in their rear-view mirror.





Fading Fast said:


> Phew, I was getting nervous that no one else like Upr's step into Film Noir.





RogerP said:


> Love the monochrome look crusty. And the boots are terrific.





ajc2162 said:


> Dear upr_crust
> 
> Just had to let you know how much I admire your wonderful clothes and dress sense. Inspirational - and thank you for your willingness to share.


Thank you, gentlemen. Fading, you needn't have worried about other people liking or disliking yesterday's attire - the only two people whose judgment on this matter truly mattered were yourself and myself - it was an experiment for me, and it seems to have worked. Max, unfortunately I can only "hit it out of the park" metaphorically - I know so little about baseball I barely know which of the bat to grip , so I'd be very little use to your beloved Indians, I fear. RogerP, the boots were my first foray into lace-up dress boots - a "crime of opportunity" (a clearance sale item at Paul Stuart - lucky me). ajc2162 - welcome to AAAC, as a new member.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Howard, did you understand the request not to repost the entire collection of pictures so that everyone has to scroll through them all again? I thought it was a reasonable request, with which I agreed.


Sorry Cracka I misunderstood it was a mistake.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Howard's a troll, albeit a harmless one. Just put him on ignore.


Could you please stop calling me a troll!


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> Is he really? I'm never quiet sure.. Maybe he doesn't even really know if he is one himself.


I am not a troll, I'm respected here, I understand you guys may not like me or the way I post my messages in the way I type but it's all about respect.


----------



## Howard

justonemore said:


> Well after 10 years he's at least a very persistent troll. . Howard actually has 2 years seniority on Jovan and is probably one of our oldest active members.
> 
> My favorite theory advanced as to Howard is that he is a multi-billionaire with impeccable taste and a fully bespoke wardrobe who comes here to poke fun of us sartorial amateurs.


I don't know how I racked up almost 10,000 on here. I don't post anywhere but here cause I enjoy discussing all sorts of clothes. I may not type/talk like you or dress like you or discuss wearing the finest clothes like you or have the money to buy expensive things, It's just that I'm just a guy that just want to be a part of this forum.


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> He must be....I've never known ANYONE older than 10 own up to wearing a clip on tie :confused2:


I have trouble tying a regular tie myself. There was a time when I knew how to but I forgot who taught me, I don't have the greatest memory.


----------



## TheoProf

You're not a troll Howard. I quite enjoy your posts.


----------



## Carguy

Howard said:


> I have trouble tying a regular tie myself. There was a time when I knew how to but I forgot who taught me, I don't have the greatest memory.


Howard, honestly, I was teasing you!:thumbs-up: My sense of humor is somewhat dry, so I never know how to "take" things and I really couldn't figure out whether you were serious about the tie thing or not....as you noticed, I have a few extra ties, so if you ever need one, let me know - I'll tie it in a knot and send it to you pre-tied. I didn't mean to insult.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Max, unfortunately I can only "hit it out of the park" metaphorically - I know so little about baseball I barely know which of the bat to grip, so I'd be very little use to your beloved Indians, I fear.


Right now they need gloves much more than bats. Unfortunately the gloves they need don't resemble those you've so elegantly displayed here during winter months.


----------



## Howard

williamsonb2 said:


> You're not a troll Howard. I quite enjoy your posts.


Thank you Williamson, it's just that I've had a problem with them labeling me as a "troll" and what qualifies as being a "troll", if someone could answer that question? Is it because I'm racking up points on the post count? Could that be a reason? I mean you could be honest, I'll take the heat.


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> Howard, honestly, I was teasing you!:thumbs-up: My sense of humor is somewhat dry, so I never know how to "take" things and I really couldn't figure out whether you were serious about the tie thing or not....as you noticed, I have a few extra ties, so if you ever need one, let me know - I'll tie it in a knot and send it to you pre-tied. I didn't mean to insult.


That's ok, no hard feelings. All is good! 

I get frustrated easily and I give up way too much. 

I have ties in my closet and they're all in different colors and designs so how does one organize ties based on colors and designs (i.e. green with green, red with red, blue with blue and so on and so forth.) I think I need to look into a tie rack. A plastic one and not a metal one, there is just no room in my closet to put one.


----------



## GWW

Meanwhile I'm enjoying the weather getting cooler here in Switzerland:


----------



## HamilcarBarca

GWW: Lookin' sharp today, man!

This is what I wore today in a hot Texas day  I know my hombre Howard will have something to say.


----------



## TheoProf

H.B. In my opinion, your best look yet. I wish I could pull that hat off as well as you do!


----------



## Carguy

HB, as my Dad would have said, that's a SWANKY hat. I'm even more impressed with your overall look! I just couldn't bear to dress up for church on this hot Houston day, so we didn't even go....:redface:


----------



## immanuelrx

Come on guys, lets keep the disrespectful talk strictly to the interchange! Howard has done nothing to anyone here from what I have read. Howard good Sir, keep on doing what you are doing!


----------



## MaxBuck

GWW said:


> Meanwhile I'm enjoying the weather getting cooler here in Switzerland:


Absolutely gorgeous sport coat.


----------



## upr_crust

The beginning of a warm and sunny week here in NYC.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Canali

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6494517x1280_zps17b35f75.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6495628x1280_zps1bed1e01.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64931007x1280_zpsefe9f77a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust004/IMG_64901000x1280_zps13abfb5b.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6492814x1280_zps76583e5a.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston

I love the blend of accessories, Crusty. They work very well together.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I so take your skills in dressing for granted that I almost missed that you pulled off the ridiculously hard four patterns - suit, tie, shirt and PS - in one outfit maneuver. That I almost missed it, argues for how well you did it: Done right, one shouldn't be thinking "there are four patterns in that outfit" and I wasn't. And, as if that wasn't enough, you also effortlessly fit in those neatly patterned socks and those a-touch-different, but very cool, shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I love the blend of accessories, Crusty. They work very well together.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I so take your skills in dressing for granted that I almost missed that you pulled off the ridiculously hard four patterns - suit, tie, shirt and PS - in one outfit maneuver. That I almost missed it, argues for how well you did it: Done right, one shouldn't be thinking "there are four patterns in that outfit" and I wasn't. And, as if that wasn't enough, you also effortlessly fit in those neatly patterned socks and those a-touch-different, but very cool, shoes.


Thank you, gentlemen. Ironically enough, I didn't realize that I had played four-pattern bingo until after I had laid out and photographed my outfit last night - when I was assembling it, I just went on instinct as to what would look good with what. I did consciously choose today's shoes for their "difference" - it's a quiet week at work, and I thought that, as it's August, I could bend the sartorial rules a bit with suede shoes and a suit. Glad that you like, in any event.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> ... four-pattern bingo ...


This, and RogerP's marvelous "shoes so sharp I cut myself twice when photographing them," will find their way into my idiomatic vocabulary as soon as I can find an excuse. Grazie to both gentlemen.


----------



## orange fury

MaxBuck said:


> This, and RogerP's marvelous "shoes so sharp I cut myself twice when photographing them," will find their way into my idiomatic vocabulary as soon as I can find an excuse. Grazie to both gentlemen.


Lol I had the exact same thought after seeing both quotes. I need to start a "quotes to repeat" journal


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> This, and RogerP's marvelous "shoes so sharp I cut myself twice when photographing them," will find their way into my idiomatic vocabulary as soon as I can find an excuse. Grazie to both gentlemen.





orange fury said:


> Lol I had the exact same thought after seeing both quotes. I need to start a "quotes to repeat" journal


I would like to take credit for the "four pattern bingo" quote, but that's a term in common use at That Other Website - I merely repeated the term - and yes, RogerP's quote is quite colorful as well (as are the shoes about which the quote was said).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Upr, I've seen that tie, and I can assure you, it looks _far_ better in that outfit than it ever did on the table at Brooks.

Crocto, I think that's a pretty good look. You gravitate towards bold shirts and plain ties, which is the opposite of my own preference, but I think the white square and bold socks work very well. A lot of people are inclined towards bold squares and plain socks (myself _somewhat_ included), but this is a much more sophisticated route. I also think the shoes are a nice color for the suit. The _slightly_ lighter shade of brown is totally in keeping with the boldness of the shirt and socks, but doesn't push things too far, the way tan shoes would.

The coat and trousers both seem to fit very nicely, but I'm not sure about the combination of strong shoulders, slim lapels, and a clean chest with such elegantly narrow trousers. It's sort of a '60s cut, but I think in the '60s the trousers would have been wider through the thigh, with relatively more taper to hit the same leg opening.

I prefer a cut which is a little more typical of (gasp!) the '70s: Fairly soft shoulders and a bit of drape in the chest, with a low, close waist (creating the illusion of a bigger drop), lapels reaching just a hair over halfway across the chest, and trousers which are somewhat slim all the way down (much like the ones you're wearing).

That said, of course, it's a matter of taste at the end of the day, and your suit is _much_ better proportioned than some _extremely_ expensive examples I've seen. Have you ever shopped SuitSupply? I keep meaning to stop in. They make some suits with a wide enough lapel for me.


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Crocto, I think that's a pretty good look. You gravitate towards bold shirts and plain ties, which is the opposite of my own preference, but I think the white square and bold socks work very well. A lot of people are inclined towards bold squares and plain socks (myself _somewhat_ included), but this is a much more sophisticated route. I also think the shoes are a nice color for the suit. The _slightly_ lighter shade of brown is totally in keeping with the boldness of the shirt and socks, but doesn't push things too far, the way tan shoes would.
> 
> The coat and trousers both seem to fit very nicely, but I'm not sure about the combination of strong shoulders, slim lapels, and a clean chest with such elegantly narrow trousers. It's sort of a '60s cut, but I think in the '60s the trousers would have been wider through the thigh, with relatively more taper to hit the same leg opening.
> 
> I prefer a cut which is a little more typical of (gasp!) the '70s: Fairly soft shoulders and a bit of drape in the chest, with a low, close waist (creating the illusion of a bigger drop), lapels reaching just a hair over halfway across the chest, and trousers which are somewhat slim all the way down (much like the ones you're wearing).
> 
> That said, of course, it's a matter of taste at the end of the day, and your suit is _much_ better proportioned than some _extremely_ expensive examples I've seen. Have you ever shopped SuitSupply? I keep meaning to stop in. They make some suits with a wide enough lapel for me.


I haven't had a chance to get to SuitSupply yet though I've heard good things about them. My worry is that some of the button stances are high. And as a person with no torso a high button stance will make me look out of proportion.

The interesting thing about this suit jacket is that it required no tailoring. It fit me right off the rack. I wish the button stance was a bit lower but other than that this is one of my best fitting jackets.

My main issue with most jackets are that I'm very short but have broad shoulders. And in order to get my shoulders into a jacket I need a 40S which means I've got a lot of fabric around my sides and chest. This Pronto Uomo one is actually a 38S. I like the more roped shoulders on this one too.

Anyway, it just goes to show you that you don't have to spend a ton of money (and you can go to Men's Wearhouse!) to get a good fit.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Upr, I've seen that tie, and I can assure you, it looks _far_ better in that outfit than it ever did on the table at Brooks. Have you ever shopped SuitSupply? I keep meaning to stop in. They make some suits with a wide enough lapel for me.


Your comment merely proves the fact that context is everything . As for SuitSupply, I am sure that the cut of their suits would complement your slender frame, and that you could find something to satisfy your personal aesthetic there. I've been to the store off of Madison Ave. a few times, and for younger or reasonably fit men on a budget, looking for suits that are somewhat fashion-forward, at a reasonable price/quality ratio, the store is fine, but you'll know best whenever you've the chance to visit.


----------



## GWW

HamilcarBarca said:


> GWW: Lookin' sharp today, man!
> 
> This is what I wore today in a hot Texas day  I know my hombre Howard will have something to say.


You too, my friend, the only thing is that the water bottle doesnt really work, you should try coordinating it with your socks next time :teacha:



MaxBuck said:


> Absolutely gorgeous sport coat.


Oh yes, it is. An E. Zegna wool/ silk blend; and the best part is that I thrifted it for about $25.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Your comment merely proves the fact that context is everything . As for SuitSupply, I am sure that the cut of their suits would complement your slender frame, and that you could find something to satisfy your personal aesthetic there. I've been to the store off of Madison Ave. a few times, and for younger or reasonably fit men on a budget, looking for suits that are somewhat fashion-forward, at a reasonable price/quality ratio, the store is fine, but you'll know best whenever you've the chance to visit.


Overall, I agree with your assessment of Suit Supplies value-budget-fashion proposition. Stcolumba (who mainly posts on the WAYWT Trad thread) has worn some beautiful Suit Supply suits and sport coats (he has a great personal style and feel for what works for him).

However, when I visited the Madison Avenue store, I found the layout of the clothes confusingly random and inconsistent - a sport coat would be hung next to a suit, sizes would sometime be grouped together (i.e., all 42R of different patterns were next to each other) and then, two racks over, the same style would be together (all sizes of one model of a navy suit were hanging next to each other). Also, summer and winter weights items were together and some sections seemed separated for no apparent reason.

Not that any one of those approaches is bad, but that there were so many approaches and that they varied from rack to rack seemed odd. I did ask one salesperson (who I had to approach, they didn't approach me - which isn't a negative, just seemed their policy) and his explanation was as random / confusing as the clothes layout itself.

That said, I'm sure if I was passionate about buying a suit there, I'd figure it out; it just didn't encourage me. I'd say its a youth-age thing, but I am very comfortable shopping in J.Crew despite being old enough to be the father of most their target audience.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Overall, I agree with your assessment of Suit Supplies value-budget-fashion proposition. Stcolumba (who mainly posts on the WAYWT Trad thread) has worn some beautiful Suit Supply suits and sport coats (he has a great personal style and feel for what works for him). However, when I visited the Madison Avenue store, I found the layout of the clothes confusingly random and inconsistent - a sport coat would be hung next to a suit, sizes would sometime be grouped together (i.e., all 42R of different patterns were next to each other) and then, two racks over, the same style would be together (all sizes of one model of a navy suit were hanging next to each other). Also, summer and winter weights items were together and some sections seemed separated for no apparent reason. Not that any one of those approaches is bad, but that there were so many approaches and that they varied from rack to rack seemed odd. I did ask one salesperson (who I had to approach, they didn't approach me - which isn't a negative, just seemed their policy) and his explanation was as random / confusing as the clothes layout itself. That said, I'm sure if I was passionate about buying a suit there, I'd figure it out; it just didn't encourage me. I'd say its a youth-age thing, but I am very comfortable shopping in J.Crew despite being old enough to be the father of most their target audience.


I agree that the presentation of suits at SuitSupply can be confusing - it seems that they hide all of the suits in the back of the store, and push furnishing/accessories in the front, and figuring out what's on the racks does take some effort (which may be to ensure that the average shopper seeks out sales help). In my few experiences there, the help was more forward than in your experience, actively soliciting to help me, and I have tried on a couple of their suits, which were interesting enough, but not to the point where I wanted to pull the trigger (plus the fact that the suit closet is full at all times).


----------



## Howard

I can't think of what the outfit reminds me of, It's on the tip of my tongue, I'll get back to you when I can think of it.


----------



## Howard

immanuelrx said:


> Come on guys, lets keep the disrespectful talk strictly to the interchange! Howard has done nothing to anyone here from what I have read. Howard good Sir, keep on doing what you are doing!


Thanks Immanuel, karma for you.  +1


----------



## Howard

nice color socks, Where did you get them?


----------



## ruvort

Howard said:


> nice color socks, Where did you get them?


I believe it was Express that he listed.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> nice color socks, Where did you get them?


Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## crocto

Howard said:


> nice color socks, Where did you get them?


Express. Their socks aren't bad quality. They've got lots of fun colors and patterns if you're into that. Also Kate Upton is their spokesperson!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Williamsonb2: Thank you, sir  A friend of mine once commented that he liked seeing me in jacket & hat, said I look very confident in that get-up.

Carguy: Thanks, your father sounds like a cool guy if he likes straw boaters. I don't blame you about the heat, it was pretty hot yesterday. There's always next time Sunday :thumbs-up:

GWW: I'll keep it in mind next time  Nice find with that jacket, very nice and at a terrific price.

Howard: Aww, there's always next time


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> I haven't had a chance to get to SuitSupply yet though I've heard good things about them. My worry is that some of the button stances are high. And as a person with no torso a high button stance will make me look out of proportion.
> 
> The interesting thing about this suit jacket is that it required no tailoring. It fit me right off the rack. I wish the button stance was a bit lower but other than that this is one of my best fitting jackets.
> 
> My main issue with most jackets are that I'm very short but have broad shoulders. And in order to get my shoulders into a jacket I need a 40S which means I've got a lot of fabric around my sides and chest. This Pronto Uomo one is actually a 38S. I like the more roped shoulders on this one too.
> 
> Anyway, it just goes to show you that you don't have to spend a ton of money (and you can go to Men's Wearhouse!) to get a good fit.


Yeah, the lower buttoning point might not work well for you. Glad you did things the smart way and _tried on different brands_ to get a good fit: key to finding good OTR.



upr_crust said:


> Your comment merely proves the fact that context is everything . As for SuitSupply, I am sure that the cut of their suits would complement your slender frame, and that you could find something to satisfy your personal aesthetic there. I've been to the store off of Madison Ave. a few times, and for younger or reasonably fit men on a budget, looking for suits that are somewhat fashion-forward, at a reasonable price/quality ratio, the store is fine, but you'll know best whenever you've the chance to visit.





Fading Fast said:


> Overall, I agree with your assessment of Suit Supplies value-budget-fashion proposition. Stcolumba (who mainly posts on the WAYWT Trad thread) has worn some beautiful Suit Supply suits and sport coats (he has a great personal style and feel for what works for him).
> 
> However, when I visited the Madison Avenue store, I found the layout of the clothes confusingly random and inconsistent - a sport coat would be hung next to a suit, sizes would sometime be grouped together (i.e., all 42R of different patterns were next to each other) and then, two racks over, the same style would be together (all sizes of one model of a navy suit were hanging next to each other). Also, summer and winter weights items were together and some sections seemed separated for no apparent reason.
> 
> Not that any one of those approaches is bad, but that there were so many approaches and that they varied from rack to rack seemed odd. I did ask one salesperson (who I had to approach, they didn't approach me - which isn't a negative, just seemed their policy) and his explanation was as random / confusing as the clothes layout itself.
> 
> That said, I'm sure if I was passionate about buying a suit there, I'd figure it out; it just didn't encourage me. I'd say its a youth-age thing, but I am very comfortable shopping in J.Crew despite being old enough to be the father of most their target audience.


Thanks -- given that most of my shopping experiences involve hunting through the women's jeans at Goodwill to find the pants to a suit, I can handle a challenging retail environment.

That said, it wouldn't surprise me at all to find out that the combination of low-pressure sales people + confusing layouts is meant to funnel people into commission-hungry hands.


----------



## Bjorn

Today was:

Southwick for Granger & Owens brown check silk/wool jacket, Barbour, pink Lewin shirt w/ white collar, Thresher & Glenny purple golden shears tie, pink Skultuna cuff links, cream chinos and shell AE Leeds.


----------



## Bjorn

Close up on those shears just because I won the tie at the AAAC London thingy:


----------



## upr_crust

Today's tie is Charvet, which requires a very neutral background - between suit and shirt, I think that I have achieved neutrality.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6500540x1280_zpsa0cdd47a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6501639x1280_zps71e6c72f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6499913x1280_zpsd2db6fff.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6497996x1280_zps6d5cb646.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust004/IMG_6498838x1280_zps8ce26877.jpg.html


----------



## MaxBuck

Bjorn said:


> Today was:
> 
> Southwick for Granger & Owens brown check silk/wool jacket, Barbour, pink Lewin shirt w/ white collar, Thresher & Glenny purple golden shears tie, pink Skultuna cuff links, cream chinos and shell AE Leeds.
> 
> View attachment 12436
> 
> View attachment 12437


I hate to seem harsh here, Bjorn, but to my eye the combination clashes in so many ways as to make my head spin.

1. That Barbour coat with a sport coat underneath? At least three levels of formality removed IMO.

2. Pink shirt with that sport coat? Colors do not complement one another in the least.

3. Purple tie and pink shirt? Again, no complement.

4. Chinos and cufflinks? Again, formality does not match in the least. Honestly, the chinos don't match the sport coat, shirt or tie, either.

Those shell AE bluchers look great with your chinos. Had you jettisoned the shirt, tie and sport coat, the look could've been great. As it is, there are fish and fowl elsewhere, but not within this particular rig IMO.


----------



## Bjorn

MaxBuck said:


> I hate to seem harsh here, Bjorn, but to my eye the combination clashes in so many ways as to make my head spin.
> 
> 1. That Barbour coat with a sport coat underneath? At least three levels of formality removed IMO.
> 
> 2. Pink shirt with that sport coat? Colors do not complement one another in the least.
> 
> 3. Purple tie and pink shirt? Again, no complement.
> 
> 4. Chinos and cufflinks? Again, formality does not match in the least. Honestly, the chinos don't match the sport coat, shirt or tie, either.
> 
> Those shell AE bluchers look great with your chinos. Had you jettisoned the shirt, tie and sport coat, the look could've been great. As it is, there are fish and fowl elsewhere, but not within this particular rig IMO.


Respectfully disagree on the Barbour and on cuff links in general, would agree on the general clash, but I find the pink shirt clashes rather nicely with the purple tie and jacket. But it's not a matchy outfit. There's golden threads in the tie that go well with the golden checks in the jacket, as well as deep red lines that go ok with the pink shirt. But yes, rather loud and clashy. All in all, I think it may or may not work depending on what one likes.

But mixing formality and using colors that clash is not something I'm wholly against. If it makes an interesting statement. I'll post something easier on the eye next time


----------



## Howard

crocto said:


> Express. Their socks aren't bad quality. They've got lots of fun colors and patterns if you're into that. Also Kate Upton is their spokesperson!


I love socks with colors and patterns.


----------



## Howard

That is a very nice handsome tie.


----------



## Bjorn

Today was Talbott tie, navy MTM blazer, Turnbull & Asser shirt, stone chinos, Church's brown suede shoes. Really like the fox buttons.


----------



## Bjorn

Buttons...


----------



## Carguy

That is a beautiful tie Crusty! Not that I disagree, but why do you say that the tie "required" neutrality? Is it because of the pattern on the tie or what?


----------



## Carguy

MaxBuck said:


> I hate to seem harsh here, Bjorn, but to my eye the combination clashes in so many ways as to make my head spin.
> 
> 1. That Barbour coat with a sport coat underneath? At least three levels of formality removed IMO.
> 
> 2. Pink shirt with that sport coat? Colors do not complement one another in the least.
> 
> 3. Purple tie and pink shirt? Again, no complement.
> 
> 4. Chinos and cufflinks? Again, formality does not match in the least. Honestly, the chinos don't match the sport coat, shirt or tie, either.
> 
> Those shell AE bluchers look great with your chinos. Had you jettisoned the shirt, tie and sport coat, the look could've been great. As it is, there are fish and fowl elsewhere, but not within this particular rig IMO.


I actually like this combo -except for the Barbour jacket, and only then because I'm afraid I'd be sweating my n**ts off!
I've actually found that a pink shirt and purple tie can complement each other quite well if the shirt is a well made, muted pink. It is actually one of my favorite combos -especially when wearing a solid gray or blue suit - something to offer a bit color!


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> That is a beautiful tie Crusty! Not that I disagree, but why do you say that the tie "required" neutrality? Is it because of the pattern on the tie or what?


Thank you, Carguy. It's been my experience, wearing Charvet ties, that, because of their color (nearly always brilliant), their patterns (usually vivid), and their texture (they tend to be shiny), that they work best against solid shirts (white, in particular) and dark suits. FYI, due to the combination of an early morning conference call, and a major hiccup by my Internet provider, I was unable to post photos this morning - not a total tragedy, as I am "dressed down" today, due to predicted heat here in NYC (it's supposed to reach 90F this PM). Will post this evening or tomorrow, which will be cooler, and I should be back to suits by then.


----------



## Odradek

HamilcarBarca said:


> This is what I wore today in a hot Texas day  I know my hombre Howard will have something to say.


And how does that boater hat go down in Houston?

I was tempted to buy one here in Henley during the regatta this summer, but even at that event, straw boaters were very rare, and would probably be pushing things over the line into costume.
Stuck with my panama. (for now)


----------



## upr_crust

Casual today, due to heat.

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6504545x1280_zps9e6e5fae.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6503823x1280_zpse930f392.jpg.html


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Odradek: Nobody said anything afaik. A few looks, but wearing a suit around here is a rare thing so that will get a stare too. I also don't mind "costume-y" items, I was wearing a 60 year old sack jacket that day too  I like the look of the boater, so I will wear it under the right weather conditions. 

Upr_Crust: Terrific shoes, sir!


----------



## Jovan

HamilcarBarca: My biggest note here is that your collar needs to be pressed better. The way it is curling under is unsightly. Everything is spot on. I'm not sure about the boater so won't comment on it.


----------



## Roycru

After lunch today while waiting for my friend to get through looking at shoes. She found a pair of black velvet Albert slippers with pink quilted lining and an embroidered skull and crossbones.

Brooks Brothers jacket shirt, and socks, Briar tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square (which my friend had "rearranged), J Crew trousers, and Bass shoes.....


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the compliment on the shoes, Hamilcar.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to assemble an outfit in which all of the elements (sans shoes) are blue, or have blue in them. It took some consideration to find a combo that would not be too overly dull and monochromatic (at least to my tastes). Hope that you like the results (and yes, I've done my homework early, it's still only Thursday).

I may make a second entry for this challenge tomorrow - we shall see . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6509551x1280_zps5d3f3d6e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6510636x1280_zpscf9ec01f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6508974x1280_zps51e877ed.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_65061090x1280_zps47c943c7.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6507851x1280_zps1aaf72fe.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, 

Good to see a return to normal posting time - you know when you don't post or post off time, it throws my morning out of kilter. 

Re the blueness of it all: It works, but too much blue for my taste - I think I would have said this had you not mentioned that the outfit is part of a challenge. (And, oh those crazy kids at that other site - first no blue, now all blue - what will they think of next?). 

Outstanding items: yesterday's shoes and today's shirt (what a great stripe and I love the collar - sits high and looks solid)


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, your pocket square and tie have colors other than blue!

At least you have a second chance tomorrow!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, Good to see a return to normal posting time - you know when you don't post or post off time, it throws my morning out of kilter. Re the blueness of it all: It works, but too much blue for my taste - I think I would have said this had you not mentioned that the outfit is part of a challenge. (And, oh those crazy kids at that other site - first no blue, now all blue - what will they think of next?). Outstanding items: yesterday's shoes and today's shirt (what a great stripe and I love the collar - sits high and looks solid)


As for my normal posting time, don't blame me, blame Time Warner - they apparently had a major hiccup Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. As for the blueness, trust me, it took great amounts of self-restraint to keep the color scheme as blue as I did - oh, those crazy kids at That Other Website indeed . . .


son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, your pocket square and tie have colors other than blue!At least you have a second chance tomorrow!


The requirements were that all articles of clothing had to have blue in them, but the more blue the better - I think that today's attire will qualify - we'll see about tomorrow's on the day itself . . .


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, I've concluded that I don't find the combination of bowtie and DB suit to be very appealing - if you can't make it work to my eye, I don't think anyone could. Otherwise you did as well as anyone could given the rules set by TOS.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: The Men's Store @ Bloomingdales
Tie: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I've concluded that I don't find the combination of bowtie and DB suit to be very appealing - if you can't make it work to my eye, I don't think anyone could. Otherwise you did as well as anyone could given the rules set by TOS.


I actually rather like the bow tie/ DB suit combination, in a raffishly professorial way, though, as I stated before, the color restrictions go very far against the grain of my natural inclinations (for better or worse, usually towards Technicolor  ).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> As for my normal posting time, don't blame me, blame Time Warner - they apparently had a major hiccup Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.


While I work from home, I start very early prepping for the market to open and spent 45 minutes on the phone with Time Warner at about 5am when - after doing all the tech tricks I know to check out why the web was down (reboot modem, router, computer - check network settings, etc.) - Time Warner started the call saying all was fine with its network, so I did all the same things I had just done, but this time with the tech on the phone, and when none of that worked, he "checked again" and discovered, oops, "it is our network." :crazy:

And I'm in the camp that the bow tie and DB look very good together - the bow tie cuts down the formality of the DB in a good way (like tonic in a G&T).

I could be wrong, but tomorrow being the last Friday before the unofficial end of summer - I'm thinking either the seersucker or (if Upr is feeling particularly piquant) the BB white linen suit is going to be coming out?


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> While I work from home, I start very early prepping for the market to open and spent 45 minutes on the phone with Time Warner at about 5am when - after doing all the tech tricks I know to check out why the web was down (reboot modem, router, computer - check network settings, etc.) - Time Warner started the call saying all was fine with its network, so I did all the same things I had just done, but this time with the tech on the phone, and when none of that worked, he "checked again" and discovered, oops, "it is our network." :crazy:


The only people who are more full of BS than Time Warner would be Verizon.


----------



## Anthony Charton

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the shoes, Hamilcar.
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to assemble an outfit in which all of the elements (sans shoes) are blue, or have blue in them. It took some consideration to find a combo that would not be too overly dull and monochromatic (at least to my tastes). Hope that you like the results (and yes, I've done my homework early, it's still only Thursday).


I like this, though I find the scaling of the tie and ps less deft than your usual (I know, I'm annoying when it comes to this issue). I also really do think brown shoes would work to circumvent the potential dullness you speak of. This might be of interest to you (I find it very, very well done): https://www.the-journal-of-style.com/2014/07/29/adding-patterns/


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> While I work from home, I start very early prepping for the market to open and spent 45 minutes on the phone with Time Warner at about 5am when - after doing all the tech tricks I know to check out why the web was down (reboot modem, router, computer - check network settings, etc.) - Time Warner started the call saying all was fine with its network, so I did all the same things I had just done, but this time with the tech on the phone, and when none of that worked, he "checked again" and discovered, oops, "it is our network." :crazy:And I'm in the camp that the bow tie and DB look very good together - the bow tie cuts down the formality of the DB in a good way (like tonic in a G&T). I could be wrong, but tomorrow being the last Friday before the unofficial end of summer - I'm thinking either the seersucker or (if Upr is feeling particularly piquant) the BB white linen suit is going to be coming out?


Actually, with the weather to be cooler than normal tomorrow, I was thinking more along the lines of a navy striped three-piece (continuing with the theme of "all blue"). The white linen 3-piece would have come out a couple of weeks ago, save for the fact that the Jazz Age party on Governor's Island was all but sold out of tickets, and I couldn't see my way clear to spend $300/person just so that I could don that suit one more time this season.


Anthony Charton said:


> I like this, though I find the scaling of the tie and ps less deft than your usual (I know, I'm annoying when it comes to this issue). I also really do think brown shoes would work to circumvent the potential dullness you speak of. This might be of interest to you (I find it very, very well done): https://www.the-journal-of-style.com/2014/07/29/adding-patterns/


Coordination of tie and PS was done rather quickly - I took whatever one I thought worked well enough, given the color constraints. Thanks for the URL - brown shoes with navy suits isn't something I do naturally, but I may learn new tricks some day, even as I become an old dog .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Actually, with the weather to be cooler than normal tomorrow, I was thinking more along the lines of a navy striped three-piece (continuing with the theme of "all blue"). The white linen 3-piece would have come out a couple of weeks ago, save for the fact that the Jazz Age party on Governor's Island was all but sold out of tickets, and I couldn't see my way clear to spend $300/person just so that I could don that suit one more time this season.


According to weather.com, the high in NYC tomorrow will be 79 degrees and it costs, not $300 per person, but let me think, $0 per person to wear your white linen to work (and if it is less hot, the three piece makes even more sense).

This message brought to you by a fan of the white linen three piece suit.


----------



## Howard

UprCrust: I love the yellow and brown, nice mix of colors.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love the blue color.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> According to weather.com, the high in NYC tomorrow will be 79 degrees and it costs, not $300 per person, but let me think, $0 per person to wear your white linen to work (and if it is less hot, the three piece makes even more sense). This message brought to you by a fan of the white linen three piece suit.


Your request is duly noted, and will be taken into consideration by the management. Decision will be evident by tomorrow.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With tan pants and brown AE Strands.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I actually rather like the bow tie/ DB suit combination, in a raffishly professorial way ...


I'd hate for anyone to regard my comments as critical. It's important to draw a distinction between what one likes or dislikes as a matter of preference, and what one believes is in less than ideal taste. My view of bowtie-and-DB is purely a matter of my individual taste, which demonstrably is less fine than your own.

Some other posters can sometimes lose track of the distinction, as can I. My apologies if I left the impression I intended to act as arbiter rather than subjective observer.


----------



## upr_crust

Maxbuck, I fully understand the difference between the expression of personal preference, and the expression of sartorial jihadism, and I took your comment to be the former, not the latter - no worries there.

Fading, I hate to disappoint you, but the three-piece white linen is in its dry cleaner's cocoon, and I couldn't justify unearthing it for a solo flight, before it would violate the rules - wearing white linen after Labor Day. (I would fear that Kathleen Turner, in her role as Serial Mom, would brain me repeatedly with a pay phone handset, as she did to Patty Hearst for wearing white shoes after Labor Day.  )

Today's attire was chosen with the Friday Challenge at That Other Website in mind, but with another blue suit than I had originally anticipated. I hope that the effect isn't too unbearable for you all.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Penhaligon's Douro

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6515564x1280_zpsc6efde73.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6516642x1280_zps112afe24.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_65141046x1280_zps8640e503.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_65121041x1280_zps420aa0fe.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6513863x1280_zps69b3c414.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, While disappointed, I completely understand. I know you know this, but it is probably not a good idea to store your white suit in a plastic dry-cleaner bag, especially over the winter, as it could discolor it in spots (but I bet you were only talking metaphorically). In "Staying Alive" John Travolta takes his "Saturday Night Fever" white suit out of a plastic dry-cleaner bag (in what was suppose to be a poignant moment in a painful movie) and I've alway thought - since a few years have gone by - the suit would be discolored if it was real life and not a movie. 

And today's outfit is outstanding - I like it better than blue-suit number one from earlier in the week. Maybe because the contrast in the blues is stronger, maybe because the suit is not a navy blue, maybe because the shirt and tie are solid (I'm just tossing ideas out, since I don't really know), but this outfit is less overwhelmingly blue than the earlier one. Also, I just love that suit - the fit, the cut, the pattern, the hue and the side tabs.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, While disappointed, I completely understand. I know you know this, but it is probably not a good idea to store your white suit in a plastic dry-cleaner bag, especially over the winter, as it could discolor it in spots (but I bet you were only talking metaphorically). In "Staying Alive" John Travolta takes his "Saturday Night Fever" white suit out of a plastic dry-cleaner bag (in what was suppose to be a poignant moment in a painful movie) and I've alway thought - since a few years have gone by - the suit would be discolored if it was real life and not a movie. And today's outfit is outstanding - I like it better than blue-suit number one from earlier in the week. Maybe because the contrast in the blues is stronger, maybe because the suit is not a navy blue, maybe because the shirt and tie are solid (I'm just tossing ideas out, since I don't really know), but this outfit is less overwhelmingly blue than the earlier one. Also, I just love that suit - the fit, the cut, the pattern, the hue and the side tabs.


Thank you for the reminder to remove my white linen suit into a cover that is not dry cleaner plastic. That suit is my first all-white suit, and keeping it clean for a long period of time is important. I can see why you prefer today's attire to yesterday's - the fact that the suit is patterned rather than solid leavens the all-blue effect, and the suit does fit me very well. I will be interested in seeing what the reception of this second all-blue ensemble will receive over at That Other Website - so far, it's been good, but yesterday's attire was also well-received. One rolls the dice, and takes one's chances.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the reminder to remove my white linen suit into a cover that is not dry cleaner plastic. That suit is my first all-white suit, and keeping it clean for a long period of time is important. I can see why you prefer today's attire to yesterday's - the fact that the suit is patterned rather than solid leavens the all-blue effect, and the suit does fit me very well. I will be interested in seeing what the reception of this second all-blue ensemble will receive over at That Other Website - so far, it's been good, but yesterday's attire was also well-received. One rolls the dice, and takes one's chances.


The response at "That Other Website" will only reflect on the audience - we already have a verdict on the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The response at "That Other Website" will only reflect on the audience - we already have a verdict on the outfit.


Quite true. I am always bemused by what does (or does not) capture the imagination of the posters at SF, but ultimately, I dress for my own pleasure (and occasionally for those who comment positively on my attire here  ).


----------



## L-feld

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the reminder to remove my white linen suit into a cover that is not dry cleaner plastic. That suit is my first all-white suit, and keeping it clean for a long period of time is important. I can see why you prefer today's attire to yesterday's - the fact that the suit is patterned rather than solid leavens the all-blue effect, and the suit does fit me very well. I will be interested in seeing what the reception of this second all-blue ensemble will receive over at That Other Website - so far, it's been good, but yesterday's attire was also well-received. One rolls the dice, and takes one's chances.


Sir, haven't you heard? The Gentleman's Gazette recently rules monochromatic ensembles illegal. Just wanted give you fair warning before you incur the wrath of the igent mob.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad. Game day tomorrow, gratuitous college colors/gear today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4558-B46D-4A59E46E8C49_zpsmuzh4si4.jpg.html


----------



## Carguy

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from trad. Game day tomorrow, gratuitous college colors/gear today:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4558-B46D-4A59E46E8C49_zpsmuzh4si4.jpg.html


A very nice color combo - especially now that I see we attended the same school, albeit many years apart I'm sure...LOL


----------



## Howard

Upr: That's a fantastic color combination of blue and grey.


----------



## Howard

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from trad. Game day tomorrow, gratuitous college colors/gear today:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4558-B46D-4A59E46E8C49_zpsmuzh4si4.jpg.html


wow orange pants, nice. You don't see that very often.


----------



## shadoman

Suit: HSM
Shirt: A.Julian Colours
Tie: BB Makers
PS: 100% imported polyester( that always makes me laugh... )


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Photoshoot today for the brand of saxophone I endorse. Went with this:


Opinions?

Phineas Cole
Hilditch & Key
Drakes tie
Seaward & Stearn PS

(not pictured - Vass suede perf caps from NMWA)


----------



## Argon

^ Don't like the murky tie I'm afraid, Fred.


----------



## Fading Fast

Fred, I like the colors and pattern combination and am a big fan of Phineas Cole suits, but for some reason that suit jacket looks big on you - it might just be the angle of the shot or how you are sitting, but it hurts what otherwise looks like a really nice photo shoot.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Argon said:


> ^ Don't like the murky tie I'm afraid, Fred.


Something lighter would have been better? More contrast with the suit?



Fading Fast said:


> Fred, I like the colors and pattern combination and am a big fan of Phineas Cole suits, but for some reason that suit jacket looks big on you - it might just be the angle of the shot or how you are sitting, but it hurts what otherwise looks like a really nice photo shoot.


It's just the angle. If anything I have the opposite problem with that jacket. I've had a lot of writing work lately and my butt has been planted in my desk chair. I gotta get to the gym and knock off this weight I've gained over the past couple of months!


----------



## Fading Fast

Fred G. Unn said:


> Something lighter would have been better? More contrast with the suit?
> 
> It's just the angle. If anything I have the opposite problem with that jacket. I've had a lot of writing work lately and my butt has been planted in my desk chair. I gotta get to the gym and knock off this weight I've gained over the past couple of months!


And all of this is nitpicking at the margin - very nice shoot, I'm sure it will be successful. If I still wore suits regularly (I work from home, so live in chinos and polos in the summer and chino or jeans and OCBDs and sweaters in the winter), my next suit would be a Phineas Cole (on sale).


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Fading Fast said:


> my next suit would be a Phineas Cole (on sale).


Just sent you a PM.


----------



## orange fury

Fred G. Unn said:


> Photoshoot today for the brand of saxophone I endorse. Went with this:
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Phineas Cole
> Hilditch & Key
> Drakes tie
> Seaward & Stearn PS
> 
> (not pictured - Vass suede perf caps from NMWA)


Agree with the tie, but I like the patterns involved. Also, I don't know if this was intentional or not, but I really like how the color of the neck strap picks up colors in the pocket square, very nice!


----------



## bignilk

Cross post

Friday evening seeing Mary Poppins at the local playhouse. 





Clothing on hanger taken to show colors that were washed out in other pictures.


----------



## bignilk

Another cross post

Saturday evening. One last hoorah before Labor Day. First time wearing a bow tie. Jacket is too tight.


----------



## Argon

Bit of fun worn to a colleague's wedding this evening:


----------



## MaxBuck

Howard said:


> wow orange pants, nice. You don't see that very often.


You'll see them a bit more frequently if you live in Gainesville or Knoxville.


----------



## MaxBuck

What a shame the jacket is two inches too short, as it's a beautiful fabric. Love the combination you came up with - tie and PS.

I actually don't think the pink jacket in your other post is too tight given your trim frame and the close fit of the accompanying trousers. At least, it's not too tight based on appearance; perhaps you needed to unbutton it in order to inhale.


----------



## Howard

bignilk said:


> Another cross post
> 
> Saturday evening. One last hoorah before Labor Day. First time wearing a bow tie. Jacket is too tight.


very nice jacket.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Bignilk: Very nice looks, man! The first jacket is very gorgeous, I like it. The 2nd jacket looks great too.
Argon: Nice and simple, looks great!

Today I wore this to church. The jacket has an action back plus a belted back with knife pleats.


----------



## Bjorn

Today was fall-ish:















Talbott tie, TML shirt, beige cords, Southwick jacket, Bexley socks and Bexley suede double monks. Pheasant pocket square.


----------



## bignilk

MaxBuck said:


> What a shame the jacket is two inches too short, as it's a beautiful fabric. Love the combination you came up with - tie and PS.
> 
> I actually don't think the pink jacket in your other post is too tight given your trim frame and the close fit of the accompanying trousers. At least, it's not too tight based on appearance; perhaps you needed to unbutton it in order to inhale.


Thanks MaxBuck, I will be looking at size long jackets in the future. I can still breath in the pink jacket, but I think it could drape better if it were a little bigger in the waist.



Howard said:


> very nice jacket.


Thanks Howard!



HamilcarBarca said:


> Bignilk: Very nice looks, man! The first jacket is very gorgeous, I like it. The 2nd jacket looks great too.


Thank you HamilcarBarca. I like the brighter blue color of your jacket as compared to a more common navy, and as always, you rock a hat like you were born with one on your head.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Bignilk: Very nice looks, man! The first jacket is very gorgeous, I like it. The 2nd jacket looks great too.
> Argon: Nice and simple, looks great!
> 
> Today I wore this to church. The jacket has an action back plus a belted back with knife pleats.


very nice hat, how does one measure the head in order for the hat to fit? What do you go by? some say you should go by the sneaker size. Is this right?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore this a while ago.

Thrifted jacket
Isaia shirt
J. Press square
J. Crew trousers
Cole Haan shoes.


----------



## Carguy

HB - you do find some great coats, wherever you shop in this town! Another great look.

MD


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks for the feedback :teacha:

Howard: I hope not! I wear a hat size 7 3/8 and I wear a size 8 shoos. Kinda close but not there  What you want to do is get a measuring tape and wrap it around the widest part of your head then look up a hat sizing chart. 

Carguy: I got this jacket and a lot of my stuff at a place called MAM by blalock and longpoint. Great thrift store, they have a lot of old school brooks suits and other awesome stuff. One of my most favorite finds there was a 60s Norman Hilton charcoal tweed suit :cool2:


----------



## upr_crust

With temperatures in the low 90's today, and threat of high humidity, I've opted for casual attire. So sorry to disappoint . . .

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6519445x1280_zps7af2a68a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6520611x1280_zps072c78b0.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6518878x1280_zpsa1da12c3.jpg.html


----------



## RogerP

Fred G. Unn said:


> Photoshoot today for the brand of saxophone I endorse. Went with this:
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Phineas Cole
> Hilditch & Key
> Drakes tie
> Seaward & Stearn PS
> 
> (not pictured - Vass suede perf caps from NMWA)


Fred - that is absolutely terrific.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> With temperatures in the low 90's today, and threat of high humidity, I've opted for casual attire. So sorry to disappoint . . .
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6519445x1280_zps7af2a68a.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6520611x1280_zps072c78b0.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6518878x1280_zpsa1da12c3.jpg.html


very nice, glad you didn't wear a jacket it is stifling outside.


----------



## Bluegrass Man

upr_crust said:


> With temperatures in the low 90's today, and threat of high humidity, I've opted for casual attire. So sorry to disappoint . . .


I would be more disappointed if a man didn't have the sense of self-preservation required to dress down when the temperature gets like that. Hopefully this ghastly weather will pass soon.


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday was linen trousers - today, tropical wool, cut loose. We'll see which is more comfortable in this heat and humidity . . .

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6523563x1280_zps5563232b.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...05/IMG_6523-Copy872x1280_zps81ad43e7.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6522884x1280_zps407e3b4b.jpg.html


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> With temperatures in the low 90's today, and threat of high humidity, I've opted for casual attire. So sorry to disappoint . . .
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6519445x1280_zps7af2a68a.jpg.html
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Colonial administrators in Victorian times did not remove their ties or jackets. Stiff upper lip and all that...
> 
> I see you have also dispensed with photos of your kit laid out before it is put on.
> 
> Still the poses are the same as those where you are suited and booted.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, while I've missed the full suit-tie rig the last few days, as always, your outfits are beautiful and inspiring. I was surprised to see you bust out the white collared shirt sans tie and jacket - I like the look, I wear the look, but have taken my share of criticism for it (my girlfriend always frowns at me when I do it). It will be interesting to see what the AAAC opinions are. 

As to your "test" of linen versus tropical wool for comfort, a few thoughts: are either or both lined? Also, the dark linen in direct sun will heat up more than the light tan wool owing to its darkness; hence, you need a shade-to-shade test. 

Last thought, while I know "matching leathers or not" have threads out there and strong opinions (and I'm reasonably agnostic as I try to match, but don't loose sleep if I don't), the leathers in today's photo look so great together that it argues, by example, for matching.


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> With temperatures in the low 90's today, and threat of high humidity, I've opted for casual attire. So sorry to disappoint . . .
> 
> Colonial administrators in Victorian times did not remove their ties or jackets. Stiff upper lip and all that...
> 
> I see you have also dispensed with photos of your kit laid out before it is put on.
> 
> Still the poses are the same as those where you are suited and booted.
> 
> 
> 
> Force of habit controls the poses, and I dispensed with the laid-out photo as there was little, if anything, to lay out. As the weather has both cooled and dried out here in NYC, I expect to be back to full rig tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upr, while I've missed the full suit-tie rig the last few days, as always, your outfits are beautiful and inspiring. I was surprised to see you bust out the white collared shirt sans tie and jacket - I like the look, I wear the look, but have taken my share of criticism for it (my girlfriend always frowns at me when I do it). It will be interesting to see what the AAAC opinions are.
> 
> As to your "test" of linen versus tropical wool for comfort, a few thoughts: are either or both lined? Also, the dark linen in direct sun will heat up more than the light tan wool owing to its darkness; hence, you need a shade-to-shade test.
> 
> Last thought, while I know "matching leathers or not" have threads out there and strong opinions (and I'm reasonably agnostic as I try to match, but don't loose sleep if I don't), the leathers in today's photo look so great together that it argues, by example, for matching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for my choice of shirt for today, it's been lying fallow in my shirt drawer for months, and I am fond of it, so I decided to give it a whirl, though I think that I'd have done better, photographically, with a bolder pattern.
> 
> Today's weather isn't the misery that yesterday's was, so a true comparison test isn't possible, but, again, these trousers have been hanging unworn in my closet for too long, hence their usage today.
> 
> Finally, the matching of belt to shoes - I try to coordinate, I never really try to match exactly. Certainly the brands don't match between my shoes and my belt today - the shoes are shell cordovan Aldens from Brooks Bros., and the belt is from JAB, bought on sale. As the philosopher said, "Who knew?".
Click to expand...


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Kingstonian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the matching of belt to shoes - I try to coordinate, I never really try to match exactly. Certainly the brands don't match between my shoes and my belt today - the shoes are shell cordovan Aldens from Brooks Bros., and the belt is from JAB, bought on sale. As the philosopher said, "Who knew?".
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to "match" leathers is how you did it from different brands where they are all in the same family, but not the exact matchy-matchy same. And I'd include the beautiful watch band you have on in your leathers which also echoes the cordovan color of the belt and shoes, but doesn't "match" it. As you always do, even when only intuitively, you get things right.
Click to expand...


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to "match" leathers is how you did it from different brands where they are all in the same family, but not the exact matchy-matchy same. And I'd include the beautiful watch band you have on in your leathers which also echoes the cordovan color of the belt and shoes, but doesn't "match" it. As you always do, even when only intuitively, you get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for noticing the watch band. I have two "good" watches - today's (a Les Must de Cartier from the 1980's, with an ivory face, and brown caiman band), and a Tiffany 14K gold watch, with a white face and a black leather band. When wearing brown, I wear the Cartier; with grey or navy, the Tiffany. I also have some much cheaper watches that I wear casually, or when traveling - one with a bronze face and a black band, one with a gold face and dark green band. That's as "coordinated" as I get.
Click to expand...


----------



## RogerP

crusty - let's see those watches please!

Recycled fit pic of yesterday's outfit. Back from 10 days off and facing a solid week of meetings, so back to suits no matter the muggy weather:


----------



## Anthony Charton

I remember that fit from before. I don't think I commented on it then, but it demonstrates a few things: the value of a well-cut grey suit; the aesthetic importance of a cuillère; importantly, too, that DM shoes and patterned socks can fly so, so well with business wear. One of my favourite contributions from you, Roger.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not so trad as I normally wear, and of course, the sleeves need to be addressed.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> crusty - let's see those watches please!
> 
> Recycled fit pic of yesterday's outfit. Back from 10 days off and facing a solid week of meetings, so back to suits no matter the muggy weather:


Great solid look! You and Crusty never disappoint. And I love the backdrop! :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P, really like the "action" shot as it shows, as Anthony Charton said, how well the suit fits. It also shows how comfortable you are in your clothes (you wear them with ease, they don't wear you) and, of course, your also awesome shoes.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not so trad as I normally wear, and of course, the sleeves need to be addressed.


I wore pretty much the exact same blazer (patch pockets, horn buttons, English-ish shoulders) today. Yours (like mine, I'm happy to say) drapes so well and is so flattering that I am compelled to suggest hemming your trousers further from the ground. I think that's probably my main note on your fits, actually. Besides this and the jacket sleeves I find it a very solid rig.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> I wore pretty much the exact same blazer (patch pockets, horn buttons, English-ish shoulders) today. Yours (like mine, I'm happy to say) drapes so well and is so flattering that I am compelled to suggest hemming your trousers further from the ground. I think that's probably my main note on your fits, actually. Besides this and the jacket sleeves I find it a very solid rig.


Thanks. The problem I have with OTR trousers is that I'm a perfect 31 inseam, and so I can easily go an inch short or an inch too long.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday was linen trousers - today, tropical wool, cut loose. We'll see which is more comfortable in this heat and humidity . . .
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6523563x1280_zps5563232b.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...05/IMG_6523-Copy872x1280_zps81ad43e7.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6522884x1280_zps407e3b4b.jpg.html


I like that watch, where did you get it?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> crusty - let's see those watches please!
> 
> Recycled fit pic of yesterday's outfit. Back from 10 days off and facing a solid week of meetings, so back to suits no matter the muggy weather:


very nice Rog. BTW, what meetings do you attend?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like that watch, where did you get it?


The watch came from Selfridge's in London, nearly 30 years ago, with a visit to Cartier for some restoration about three years ago.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents. Howard, the meetings would fall under the broad heading of 'Major Case Management'.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to suits, while the humidity (if not the heat) is lower. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is the "loud tie worn well" challenge - to wear a loud tie tastefully. Today's tie is purple, and it's Charvet, which qualifies it for loud, certainly - tasteful, I leave to the discretion of the viewer.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6529552x1280_zps3d285e9f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6530685x1280_zpsd2102d7f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6528947x1280_zps31cd01ed.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6526961x1280_zps472eee12.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6527859x1280_zps94885842.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The watch came from Selfridge's in London, nearly 30 years ago, with a visit to Cartier for some restoration about three years ago.


So Selfridges does exist and it's not just a TV show in which Jeromy Pivon over emotes?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> So Selfridges does exist and it's not just a TV show in which Jeromy Pivon over emotes?


Oh, yes, Selfridges today aims to be the other Harrod's, whereas 30 years ago, it was more like a UK Macy's. I cannot say, however, that I've ever seen Jeremy Piven chewing the scenery when I've been in the store - probably just as well, as it saves on repairs to the display cases . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, my money is on you winning again. I think I like everything:

Suit: outstanding fit and perfect end-of-summer color
Shirt: love the combo you chose for MTM / the collar and collar pin are outstanding
Pocket Square: a white TV fold is exactly what was called for
Double-buckle monks: Roger P worthy (I know of no higher shoe compliment)
Cufflinks, socks, braces: each adds a tasteful accent in its own way

For our racetrack fans, the opening odds are 2-5 of you winning (basically, you have to fall down on the track to lose).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, my money is on you winning again. I think I like everything:
> 
> Suit: outstanding fit and perfect end-of-summer color
> Shirt: love the combo you chose for MTM / the collar and collar pin are outstanding
> Pocket Square: a white TV fold is exactly what was called for
> Double-buckle monks: Roger P worthy (I know of no higher shoe compliment)
> Cufflinks, socks, braces: each adds a tasteful accent in its own way
> 
> For our racetrack fans, the opening odds are 2-5 of you winning (basically, you have to fall down on the track to lose).


Thank you for that ringing endorsement, but the voting public at That Other Website has only voted me winner once in a Friday Challenge, and that was for "crazy shoes" (I wore ostrich-leg cowboy boots with a suit). We shall see if your prediction is correct, but competition over there is fierce, and the prevailing tastes do not always favor my personal style.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for that ringing endorsement, but the voting public at That Other Website has only voted me winner once in a Friday Challenge, and that was for "crazy shoes" (I wore ostrich-leg cowboy boots with a suit). We shall see if your prediction is correct, but competition over there is fierce, and the prevailing tastes do not always favor my personal style.


Am I to understand that your outstanding all-blue outfit (the second one) didn't win at that other site (insert disdainful looking emoticon here [I couldn't find one])?

And I remember those boots (which ties back to your post today in the "Anyone with Illogical Clothing Penchants" thread). Those boots were certainly striking.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Oh, yes, Selfridges today aims to be the other Harrod's, whereas 30 years ago, it was more like a UK Macy's. I cannot say, however, that I've ever seen Jeremy Piven chewing the scenery when I've been in the store - probably just as well, as it saves on repairs to the display cases . . .


This is well worth a viewing, a beautiful era, ol' Gordy was a boy and no mistake: 
[video=dailymotion;x170bmq]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x170bmq_pbs-secrets-of-selfridges-720p-x264-aac-mvgroup-org_creation[/video]


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: T.M. Lewin


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Am I to understand that your outstanding all-blue outfit (the second one) didn't win at that other site (insert disdainful looking emoticon here [I couldn't find one])?And I remember those boots (which ties back to your post today in the "Anyone with Illogical Clothing Penchants" thread). Those boots were certainly striking.


The second all-blue outfit, which was not entered into competition, but was posted in their version of this thread, actually attracted fewer "thumbs up" than did the first (the DB with bow tie rig) - 14 thumbs up for #2, vs. 22 for #1. As the weather cools, I will have to see if there will be an appropriate occasion to drag the boots out of storage .


----------



## RogerP

New pic. Old ft. New shoes.


----------



## lbv2k

^^^
Roger - This is simply outstanding!!! The suit. The fit. The shoes.


----------



## cbh23

First post! Don't mind the black suit. I'm getting ready for dinner plans.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The watch came from Selfridge's in London, nearly 30 years ago, with a visit to Cartier for some restoration about three years ago.


that is really gorgeous.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Thanks very much gents. Howard, the meetings would fall under the broad heading of 'Major Case Management'.


So you're a lawyer?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> So you're a lawyer?


Guilty.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> New pic. Old ft. New shoes.


very sharp looking Rog.


----------



## FLMike

cbh23 said:


> First post! Don't mind the black suit. I'm getting ready for dinner plans.


Is that your belt buckle peeking out? That must be like a 4" rise. Maybe it's just the angle of the pic. Nice setting, anyway. Enjoy your dinner plans.


----------



## cbh23

FLCracka said:


> Is that your belt buckle peaking out? That must be like a 4" rise. Maybe it's just the angle of the pic. Nice setting, anyway.


 down stairs bathroom has the best lighting. Anyway, forgot my accessory for dinner.


----------



## crocto

Big night for you *cbh23*. Good luck!

I don't mind the black suit. I'm just not sure of the tie. I like plaid ties but I don't know if I'd do (what appears to be) a tie with brown plaid in it and a black suit.


----------



## cbh23

crocto said:


> Big night for you *cbh23*. Good luck!
> 
> I don't mind the black suit. I'm just not sure of the tie. I like plaid ties but I don't know if I'd do (what appears to be) a tie with brown plaid in it and a black suit.


I've changed my tie three times already. Haha!


----------



## Fading Fast

cbh23 - the best of luck. That is a gorgeous ring. Whatever you are wearing is right for tonight as all you and your future wife will remember is the beauty of the moment.


----------



## crocto

cbh23 said:


> I've changed my tie three times already. Haha!


Ha yeah I know the feeling. This one looks much better!


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents.


----------



## upr_crust

Day 2 of loud ties. Prevailing judgments so far at That Other Website were that yesterday's combo was lovely, but not loud (or loud enough). I've brought out the Big Bertha of Loudness for today - Charvet and a shade of yellow more than qualifies it for loudness. It is combined today with a blazer fresh from alterations at BB - it now fits much better than it has, ever, most likely.

Blazer & trousers - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Canali

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6535562x1280_zpsbc09d0d4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6536624x1280_zps9b768566.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6534977x1280_zps049b9cd8.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6532961x1280_zps5285563e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6533836x1280_zps7bf535d7.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, since I don't frequent the other site (I spend way too much time on this one as it is versus working), could it be that "loud" means both brightness of color and boldness of pattern with many colors mixed in? Hence, your "loud" entries aren't hitting all the loud buttons? Anyway, I'm still mad at the other site for not recognizing the sublime aesthetic of your all-blue outfit. 

And I wonder who makes those outstanding shoes for Canali?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, since I don't frequent the other site (I spend way too much time on this one as it is versus working), could it be that "loud" means both brightness of color and boldness of pattern with many colors mixed in? Hence, your "loud" entries aren't hitting all the loud buttons? Anyway, I'm still mad at the other site for not recognizing the sublime aesthetic of your all-blue outfit.
> 
> And I wonder who makes those outstanding shoes for Canali?


You may be right insofar as my "loud" ties are one color - the proletariat over there may be looking for a large-scale paisley mash-up in overly vivid colors, though it's supposed to "work" (i.e. look good). I've worn what I've wanted to wear, so no loss if it's not recognized as loud or not.

As for the Canali shoes, I don't know who made them for Canali, but when next I'm in the shop near my office, I'll ask the salesman. Whoever made them did a good job - good-looking and comfortable.


----------



## Reuben

I have to agree that I wouldn't consider that tie particularly "loud." On a scale of one to ten it's hitting about a 6-6.5 for me and they're probably looking for an 8+.


----------



## drlivingston

The tie would appear more "loud" in the right lighting. Sir Crust's lighting is somewhat subdued which has a tendency to tone down the tie.


----------



## wildcat1976

Fascinating!
Thank you for bringing this video to our attention.


----------



## Howard

cbh23 said:


> down stairs bathroom has the best lighting. Anyway, forgot my accessory for dinner.


that's a very nice ring.


----------



## Howard

very nice color yellow tie.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Day 2 of loud ties. Prevailing judgments so far at That Other Website were that yesterday's combo was lovely, but not loud (or loud enough). I've brought out the Big Bertha of Loudness for today - Charvet and a shade of yellow more than qualifies it for loudness. It is combined today with a blazer fresh from alterations at BB - it now fits much better than it has, ever, most likely.
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6532961x1280_zps5285563e.jpg.html


Your definition of "loud" and mine are pretty different, upr_crust. Next time such a challenge comes about, give me a holler and I'll send you something that will have them rushing out for their earplugs.


----------



## RogerP

I have to agree with most of the comments crusty - lovely ensemble, but the volume on that tie isn't cranked over to "loud". I am very envious of that pocket square and love the suede shoes.


----------



## Carguy

Reuben said:


> I have to agree that I wouldn't consider that tie particularly "loud." On a scale of one to ten it's hitting about a 6-6.5 for me and they're probably looking for an 8+.


Not loud enough Crusty....LOL! They probably are looking for something Bozo the Clown might wear. That in fact, is a beautiful tie! Well done as usual.


----------



## Carguy

RogerP said:


> Guilty.


A VERY well dressed attorney!

"Counselor! Come out, come out wherever you are!" Sorry, I just couldn't resist that little movie quote....:rolleyes2:


----------



## upr_crust

Reuben said:


> I have to agree that I wouldn't consider that tie particularly "loud." On a scale of one to ten it's hitting about a 6-6.5 for me and they're probably looking for an 8+.





drlivingston said:


> The tie would appear more "loud" in the right lighting. Sir Crust's lighting is somewhat subdued which has a tendency to tone down the tie.





Howard said:


> very nice color yellow tie.


Trust me, it's a vivid shade of golden yellow IRL.


MaxBuck said:


> Your definition of "loud" and mine are pretty different, upr_crust. Next time such a challenge comes about, give me a holler and I'll send you something that will have them rushing out for their earplugs.


I do have a large-scale paisley in shades of purple and red that may be "louder" than the two Charvets worn this week - I'll try to wear it next week, and we can figure out if it's louder.


RogerP said:


> I have to agree with most of the comments crusty - lovely ensemble, but the volume on that tie isn't cranked over to "loud". I am very envious of that pocket square and love the suede shoes.


The pocket square was bought at my local discounter's for about $7.98, IIRC - a lucky find, and the suede shoes are new favorites of mine - thanks!


Carguy said:


> Not loud enough Crusty....LOL! They probably are looking for something Bozo the Clown might wear. That in fact, is a beautiful tie! Well done as usual.


Thanks, Carguy. I guess I must be too tasteful for loud ties .


----------



## cbh23

Howard said:


> that's a very nice ring.


Thank you! She loved it!


----------



## RogerP

Carguy said:


> A VERY well dressed attorney!
> 
> "Counselor! Come out, come out wherever you are!" Sorry, I just couldn't resist that little movie quote....:rolleyes2:


Thank you sir!


----------



## Fading Fast

cbh23 said:


> Thank you! She loved it!


Congratulations. Sounds as if the answer was "yes." Was she surprised?


----------



## cbh23

Fading Fast said:


> Congratulations. Sounds as if the answer was "yes." Was she surprised?


She did say yes. She was extremely surprised. We have a normal date night every month. We went for a walk in a rose garden after dinner, then I popped the question.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Congrats and much happiness to you both!


----------



## shadoman

*Congratulations cbh23 !!!!
*








Suit: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Knightsbridge
Tie: Brooks Basics
PS: ???
Shoes: Vintage Florsheim

Not on par with Mssr. Crust, but then who is ???


----------



## Fading Fast

cbh23 said:


> She did say yes. She was extremely surprised. We have a normal date night every month. We went for a walk in a rose garden after dinner, then I popped the question.


Awesome, that is wonderful to hear. A lot of times, the woman isn't really surprised as it is kinda expected when it happens - but yours sounds like the surprise was genuine. Enjoy - I'm sure last night is just the start of a great life together for both of you.


----------



## GWW

cbh23 said:


> She did say yes. She was extremely surprised. We have a normal date night every month. We went for a walk in a rose garden after dinner, then I popped the question.


Congratulations, you joined this forum just the right time to look smashing at your wedding 

I myself was feeling fancy while at home but curbed my eccentricity before leaving the the house:


----------



## upr_crust

Conservative suit, non-conservative tie.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6541552x1280_zps59ec9919.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6542602x1280_zps909bb433.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6540881x1280_zpsb09b740f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6538961x1280_zps89c7e8ce.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6539872x1280_zps07ef7f35.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, perfect day for your very classic three-piece as I noticed a slight, not-quite-chill, but coolness in the air this morning. Ironically, I think that today's tie might have been considered "louder" than your entry in the contest last week. 

N.B. The Paul Staurt fall catalogue hit my email in box and old-world mailbox this week. Haven't seen the Phineas Cole one yet, which usually comes about the same time, but I'm sure it's going to have some awesome looking clothes as does the Paul Stuart one.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, perfect day for your very classic three-piece as I noticed a slight, not-quite-chill, but coolness in the air this morning. Ironically, I think that today's tie might have been considered "louder" than your entry in the contest last week. N.B. The Paul Staurt fall catalogue hit my email in box and old-world mailbox this week. Haven't seen the Phineas Cole one yet, which usually comes about the same time, but I'm sure it's going to have some awesome looking clothes as does the Paul Stuart one.


I noted that today's tie was probably more what was expected for the Friday Challenge at SF, but it didn't "go" with what I wanted to wear last week, so I didn't wear it - my capricious behavior. I will keep my eyes out for the catalogues from Stuart's - both the regular one and the Phineas Cole. We shall see if anything from either finds its way into my wardrobe . . .


----------



## cbh23

Crusty, absolutely fantastic outfit! I hope I dress half as well as you do!


----------



## upr_crust

cbh23 said:


> Crusty, absolutely fantastic outfit! I hope I dress half as well as you do!


Thank you. I've had a much longer time to create and maintain a wardrobe than have you, and wardrobes, like Rome, are not built in a day.


----------



## cbh23

Navy chalk stripe suit, mtm white oxford, tie from local tie maker, allen edmonds park avenue.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you. I've had a much longer time to create and maintain a wardrobe than have you, and wardrobes, like Rome, are not built in a day.


How many hours did it take to create and maintain your wardrobe?


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice fob watch.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How many hours did it take to create and maintain your wardrobe?


Many more hours than I would care to admit, and probably more than I could count .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Many more hours than I would care to admit, and probably more than I could count .


Based on the "10,000 hour" rule, which proffers that it takes 10,000 hours of practice at something to become a top-tier professional in that field, I'll bet Upr has spent at least 10,000 hours building and perfecting his wardrobe.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's that blazer again: I'm thinking the biggest issue last time was with the shirt sleeves, though the body length may be on the short side. These trousers have a slightly higher crotch, and a much cleaner drape.

Shirt is from Brooks, and the tie is from Arnys', as thrifted by drlivingston, on its maiden voyage.

Roetzel would say these trousers are too dark for this blazer, but Roetzel also recommends smoking cigarettes and using dry shampoo.


----------



## cbh23

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's that blazer again: I'm thinking the biggest issue last time was with the shirt sleeves, though the body length may be on the short side. These trousers have a slightly higher crotch, and a much cleaner drape.
> 
> Shirt is from Brooks, and the tie is from Arnys', as thrifted by drlivingston, on its maiden voyage.
> 
> Roetzel would say these trousers are too dark for this blazer, but Roetzel also recommends smoking cigarettes and using dry shampoo.


I'm a fan of the blazer! I think it's a youthful look being slightly short!


----------



## Jovan

cbh23 said:


> Navy chalk stripe suit, mtm white oxford, tie from local tie maker, allen edmonds park avenue.


Please take this in the spirit intended, constructive.

The shirt collar is much too small and narrow. Most men are best flattered with a semi-spread collar (what Brooks Brothers calls the "Ainsley"). It not only looks sharper to have your collar points meet your lapels, but better frames most tie knots. Speaking of which, that tie pattern is a bit on the garish side and the blade width a little large for your lapels. Try to keep the tie in proportion to your lapels. I would also advise getting a smaller watch face, since it barely fits into your shirt cuff.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's that blazer again: I'm thinking the biggest issue last time was with the shirt sleeves, though the body length may be on the short side. These trousers have a slightly higher crotch, and a much cleaner drape.
> 
> Shirt is from Brooks, and the tie is from Arnys', as thrifted by drlivingston, on its maiden voyage.
> 
> Roetzel would say these trousers are too dark for this blazer, but Roetzel also recommends smoking cigarettes and using dry shampoo.


This looks really, really nice. The blazer could use a lapel hole or two though.


----------



## MaxBuck

cbh23 said:


>


I'll disagree with Jovan to the extent I think that shirt would be fine if paired with a tie that did not have so bulky a knot.


----------



## cbh23

Thanks Jovan! This shirt is normally a casual shirt but I had a rush meeting today! For some reason every suit I have (even brook brothers) has less then a 3 inch lapel.


----------



## upr_crust

An all-BB day, almost . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Bexley

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6774500x1280_zpsc2d20747.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6775618x1280_zpsfcbd1ec1.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_67731042x1280_zps3f745b70.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6771958x1280_zpsd624801a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6772847x1280_zpsea34314e.jpg.html


----------



## cbh23

Suit: Cheap solid navy
Shirt: Moda Domani Mtm
Tie: local tie maker
Watch: rolex
Shoes: allen edmonds PA


----------



## stcolumba

A lot of SuitSupply stuff.


----------



## sskim3

Crusty - love the tie!


----------



## cbh23

Crusty- I laid out a pink shirt and a navy dot tie this morning. I changed so I wouldn't take away from your pictures!


----------



## Carguy

Had to post a photo of me and Carguy, Jr....

i know its slightly out of season, but I picked up an orphaned seersucker jacket that fit him perfectly and he was DYING to wear it, so this was church on Sunday. On a side note, to show who has the fashion sense in the Carguy household, I told him he needed a pair of saddle shoes to complete his outfit. As I was walking out of earshot, I hear the War Department trying to tell him that those were the boots polo players wore! Needless to say, I corrected that misimpression...


----------



## Carguy

Crusty, don't guess you'd consider letting me "borrow" that tie for a few years, would you? :rolleyes2:

That's a nice one, as my pal Donkey would tell Shrek.....


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Crusty - love the tie!


Thanks - from BB, several years ago (it's a bit wider than is now being sold at BB)


cbh23 said:


> Crusty- I laid out a pink shirt and a navy dot tie this morning. I changed so I wouldn't take away from your pictures!


I would not have minded the "competition", and, as it is, today's shirt is lavender, not true pink as such .


Carguy said:


> Crusty, don't guess you'd consider letting me "borrow" that tie for a few years, would you? :rolleyes2:That's a nice one, as my pal Donkey would tell Shrek.....


Your guess is correct - no borrowing!  Thanks for the compliment, in any case.


----------



## Jovan

One more order of the usual.

Donald Bunce suit
Brooks Brothers PPBD
Etro tie
Ledbury pocket square and socks
Croft & Barrow belt
Allen Edmonds Park Ave.


----------



## RogerP

crusty, that tie is fab.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Carguy said:


> Had to post a photo of me and Carguy, Jr.....


Good looking kid you got there. Great picture. Your jacket looks cool too, yellow and blue plaid (?), on my monitor anyway. (But my monitor's old, Body by Fisher tag on the back.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan, I can't see your stuff because Howard has once again re-posted all of Upper's pix and that's sucking all the wind out of my dial-up. Upper's still loading and I've got just the top of his head, so yours should appear by midnight. Anyway, how about a shot of you in that Polo 6X1?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice polka dot tie, Is BB Brooks brothers?


BB is indeed Brooks Bros.



RogerP said:


> crusty, that tie is fab.


Why, thank you, sir - quite a compliment, coming from you.



Peak and Pine said:


> Jovan, I can't see your stuff because Howard has once again re-posted all of Upper's pix and that's sucking all the wind out of my dial-up. Upper's still loading and I've got just the top of his head, so yours should appear by midnight. Anyway, how about a shot of you in that Polo 6X1?


I take it from your address that cable Internet access is not possible, due to being in too rural a spot? That's the problem with nature - gets in the way of modern infrastructure .


----------



## Peak and Pine

> I take it from your address that cable Internet access is not possible, due to being in too rural a spot? "


Partially. Dial-up costs me $9.99 a month. Hughes Net satellite would be $59.99. I use the $49.99 saved on beer.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Partially. Dial-up costs me $9.99 a month. Hughes Net satellite would be $59.99. I use the $49.99 saved on beer.


Nice to see that you've got your priorities straight .


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge this week at That Other Website is to wear a green jacket. As today's jacket is the only green one I have that is seasonally appropriate, I'm going with it.

And yes, I do realize it is only Wednesday.

Jacket, trousers, and shirt - BB
PS - no name brand
Bow tie - JAB
Shoes - Paul Stuart

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6780559x1280_zpsce83b506.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6781625x1280_zps6a2fc35f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6779917x1280_zps4a603247.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6777958x1280_zps5dd574a3.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6778828x1280_zpsdc773147.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Nice to see that you've got your priorities straight .


As much as I love beer and other alcoholic beverages - and I respect everyone's right to make their own budget decisions - I would give up eating for one day a week to have high-speed internet versus dial up. I cannot stand a slow internet connection - I would truly pass on eating one day a week. But again, Peak and Pine - to each his own.


----------



## Shaver

Peak and Pine said:


> Partially. Dial-up costs me $9.99 a month. Hughes Net satellite would be $59.99. I use the $49.99 saved on beer.


59.99 - 9.99 = 50.

Drink less beer.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> 59.99 - 9.99 = 50.
> 
> Drink less beer.


Or, conversely, you can send the stray penny to Shaver .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> As much as I love beer and other alcoholic beverages - and I respect everyone's right to make their own budget decisions - I would give up eating for one day a week to have high-speed internet versus dial up. I cannot stand a slow internet connection - I would truly pass on eating one day a week. But again, Peak and Pine - to each his own.


Living in a household with a techno-geek, being dependent on dial-up would be an impossibility. As it is, there is a constant litany of complaint against the local cable provider not giving us the upload/download speeds promised.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.

Guess who's got two thumbs and needs a pair of burgundy shell tassel loafers!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Living in a household with a techno-geek, being dependent on dial-up would be an impossibility. As it is, there is a constant litany of complaint against the local cable provider not giving us the upload/download speeds promised.


If you use Time Warner like we do then you (or probably your techno-geek partner) know that they (probably much to their chagrin) created a website where you can test your internet speed (and there are other independent ones out there as well), which is an example of giving the customer too much information.

I, honestly, do not test the speed regularly. Since I work from home, I do pay up a bit for "business" speed. In truth, though, since my cable, internet and phone bill is aggregated on an incomprehensible statement, I don't really know what I pay for any of this - I just know I send a big chunk of money (via auto-pay) every month to Time Warner for everything from the internet to the girlfriend's access to "True Blood" and something called "Game of Thrones."

If the internet works, I'm happy and can earn a living, and if she's happy with the TV offerings - peace reigns and all is happy in the Fading Fast household.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: TM Lewin
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Bostonian


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> If you use Time Warner like we do then you (or probably your techno-geek partner) know that they (probably much to their chagrin) created a website where you can test your internet speed (and there are other independent ones out there as well), which is an example of giving the customer too much information. I, honestly, do not test the speed regularly. Since I work from home, I do pay up a bit for "business" speed. In truth, though, since my cable, internet and phone bill is aggregated on an incomprehensible statement, I don't really know what I pay for any of this - I just know I send a big chunk of money (via auto-pay) every month to Time Warner for everything from the internet to the girlfriend's access to "True Blood" and something called "Game of Thrones." If the internet works, I'm happy and can earn a living, and if she's happy with the TV offerings - peace reigns and all is happy in the Fading Fast household.


Techno-geek partner uses an independent website for testing upload/download speeds, and is a citizen of the UK, where transmission speeds are commonly much higher (and fees for usage much lower). As it is, we've given up the TV portion of the cable connectivity, as we weren't watching anything on cable, and we're able to get terrestrial broadcasts well enough with an antenna and a tuner (again, the techno-geek's choice). Techno-geek also has a VPN account for downloading shows from the BBC - you can take the boy out of Britain, but you can't take the Britain out of the boy.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> nice polka dot tie, Is BB Brooks brothers?


Howard, PLEASE stop re-posting ALL of upr's pictures just to make a comment on one article of his outfit. You seemed to have stopped doing it for a few days last time you were asked.....for some reason, you've started doing it again. Thanks in advance for helping to reduce the unnecessary duplication.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, that's a gorgeous jacket today. Is linen part of the blend?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, that's a gorgeous jacket today. Is linen part of the blend?


Nope - it's merely a very lightweight wool (either 7.5 or 8 oz.). It's my first MTM sports jacket - my made-to-measure guy at my local branch of Brooks Bros. suggested that he make me a sports jacket, and as virtually all of my other ones were fall/winter weight, I went with a summer weight one. Glad that you like it.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Howard, PLEASE stop re-posting ALL of upr's pictures just to make a comment on one article of his outfit. You seemed to have stopped doing it for a few days last time you were asked.....for some reason, you've started doing it again. Thanks in advance for helping to reduce the unnecessary duplication.


Sorry Cracka I forgot about that, I'll remember the next time.


----------



## FilipI

Vacation in Rhodes, Greece
Pants BB
Shirt Vineyard vines


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Sorry Cracka I forgot about that, I'll remember the next time.


Awesome. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

upr_crust said:


> Techno-geek partner uses an independent website for testing upload/download speeds, and is a citizen of the UK, where transmission speeds are commonly much higher (and fees for usage much lower). As it is, we've given up the TV portion of the cable connectivity, as we weren't watching anything on cable, and we're able to get terrestrial broadcasts well enough with an antenna and a tuner (again, the techno-geek's choice). Techno-geek also has a VPN account for downloading shows from the BBC - you can take the boy out of Britain, but you can't take the Britain out of the boy.


No Verizon FiOS? If we didn't have FiOS within the Route 128 belt in Boston, we'd have angry nerds rioting in the streets firing Nerf guns at everyone.


----------



## Jovan

Would that be a bad thing? At least they'd get outside for once.

Ow, I just hit myself for some reason.


----------



## upr_crust

Shoe City Thinker said:


> No Verizon FiOS? If we didn't have FiOS within the Route 128 belt in Boston, we'd have angry nerds rioting in the streets firing Nerf guns at everyone.





Jovan said:


> Would that be a bad thing? At least they'd get outside for once.
> 
> Ow, I just hit myself for some reason.


The cost of maintaining infrastructure in Manhattan, and the vise-grip that Time-Warner has on the island makes Verizon Fios a no-go in most places in the city, though those who do have it are usually quite pleased with it.

Even the lesser charms of Time-Warner have prevented roving bands of techno-nerds from roaming the streets, armed with Nerf guns, from disrupting the residents of Manhattan, happily. Either that, or they're binge-watching "Game of Thrones" for the umpteenth time, and can't get off the couch.


----------



## upr_crust

As for photo postings, for today, you'll not be seeing anything from me, as it's to be warm, humid, with chance of thunderstorms here in NYC this afternoon. Tomorrow, I will attempt to make amends for this caesura, this omission of photo submission . . . .


----------



## Peak and Pine




----------



## crocto

Sorry for the awful quality. Everything is Black Brown 1826


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine said:


>


I'm intrigued - what is the story with these? Are they boots? Whose are they? Quite striking.


----------



## Peak and Pine

What do you mean whose? They're mine. Or do you mean the maker? i don't do brands, publicly. So I'll PM you. The toe may be coming across blue, it's actually plum. They're not boots, they're spectators. I visit Pine's grave site each year on this date wearing these things. He passed on the same morning as 9-11. Wasn't the best of days for me.


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine said:


> What do you mean whose? They're mine. Or do you mean the maker? i don't do brands, publicly. So I'll PM you. The toe may be coming across blue, it's actually plum. They're not boots, they're spectators. I visit Pine's grave site each year on this date wearing these things. He passed on the same morning as 9-11. Wasn't the best of days for me.


Thank you and my sympathies go out to you.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> As for photo postings, for today, you'll not be seeing anything from me, as it's to be warm, humid, with chance of thunderstorms here in NYC this afternoon. Tomorrow, I will attempt to make amends for this caesura, this omission of photo submission . . . .


when it rains what do you wear in lieu of your usual suits?


----------



## Jovan

BB Makers "Brooksease" sack suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
Nautica tie
Allen Edmonds Fairfax


----------



## Peak and Pine

Very nice, that. Really nice. However, the pic and the pose have a certain Madame Tussaud vibe and you're probably wearing a sack suit just to dig at me. There's a second pic there that's not coming across, I know, the dial-up, the beer, we've been through that, but were it to come rumbling across the skies and into my little Commodore Vic here and it wasn't a close-up of the shoes, I'd know them anyway, since Fairfax is a whole-cut and they were my very first AE's (in chili). Again, you look very well turned out, simple and refined. Tie's a clip-on, right?


----------



## shadoman

Jovan, whether you're wearing new or vintage, you always look better than a model.


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> Very nice, that. Really nice. However, the pic and the pose have a certain Madame Tussaud vibe and you're probably wearing a sack suit just to dig at me. There's a second pic there that's not coming across, I know, the dial-up, the beer, we've been through that, but were it to come rumbling across the skies and into my little Commodore Vic here and it wasn't a close-up of the shoes, I'd know them anyway, since Fairfax is a whole-cut and they were my very first AE's (in chili). Again, you look very well turned out, simple and refined. Tie's a clip-on, right?


Thank you. I can't see why I'd be digging at you! Unless you think I'm getting revenge for that one comment you made a while back. Something like, "Your sack suits must be in the closet just like your liberal views." Close? I don't feel like going back through your posts to confirm. But yes, I've gotten a few sack suits since you left.

Clip on, eh? Don't project onto me, that's ungentlemanly.



shadoman said:


> Jovan, whether you're wearing new or vintage, you always look better than a model.


Thanks, though the thing that distinguishes models isn't really their look, but the skill of the photographer and their agent.  I've done a bit and would like to do more someday.


----------



## Peak and Pine

shadoman said:


> Jovan, whether you're wearing new or vintage, you always look better than a model.


Whoa. Somebody's on the payroll. Yes, he does look fine (I was the first one in with that) even with the clip-on,, but am I the only one here who's getting the Madame Tussaud vibe, y'all don't think he looks a little waxy?


----------



## Jovan

Jeez, Peak, I forgot to powder my face and got a little shiny. You don't have to rub it in!

Someone asked for a close up of the suit and tie fabric in PM, so if anyone else is interested...

https://imageshack.com/i/kqrnboQGj


----------



## upr_crust

This will be my 4,000th post to this web site. Time does fly when one is having fun. I hope that today's attire is worthy of a numerical landmark posting.

Suit - Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hilditch & Key
PS - Brooks Bros.
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Boots - Paul Stuart
Penhaligon's Racquets

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6786549x1280_zps4edd9911.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6787628x1280_zpsa52492a4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6785972x1280_zps818c7cea.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_67831011x1280_zps226080ba.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6784789x1280_zps44f71e02.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, your outfit is firing on all cylinders today. The suit is outstanding and the purple Swiss dot bow tie is classically beautiful. The braces and PS bring the pop, the shirt provides an simple palette to build everything off of and the vintage-style cufflinks echo the vintage feel of the entire outfit. And those wonderful boots say "don't forget about us despite all the good that's going on up there."


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> when it rains what do you wear in lieu of your usual suits?


Yesterday, I wore navy linen trousers and a white, green, and purple gingham check buttondown shirt, and cordovan colored penny loafers. When it's colder, and it rains, I will sometimes wear suits that are next to be sent off to the dry cleaners.


Fading Fast said:


> Upr, your outfit is firing on all cylinders today. The suit is outstanding and the purple Swiss dot bow tie is classically beautiful. The braces and PS bring the pop, the shirt provides an simple palette to build everything off of and the vintage-style cufflinks echo the vintage feel of the entire outfit. And those wonderful boots say "don't forget about us despite all the good that's going on up there."


Thank you, Fading. When I bought the suit, I thought that the configuration of the waistcoat would favor bow ties, and today is my first attempt at wearing a bow tie with this suit. Otherwise, I chose accessories on the basis of "I like that, and haven't worn it in a while". Happily, the assembled parts seem to be working with one another.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Fading. When I bought the suit, I thought that the configuration of the waistcoat would favor bow ties, and today is my first attempt at wearing a bow tie with this suit. Otherwise, I chose accessories on the basis of "I like that, and haven't worn it in a while". Happily, the assembled parts seem to be working with one another.


The suit - as you anticipated - seems to have been designed for a bow tie. It looks natural with one.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice purple bow tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice purple bow tie.


Thank you, Howard. I like it because it is unlined, and therefore a bit floppy, and it's also a bit bigger a "butterfly" than is commonly available locally (I bought the tie in London).


----------



## Carguy

My daughters keep after me to do a bow tie, thinking I'll be more like Dr. Who, but I just don't think bigger guys like me do well in bow ties. I probably will do one soon to appease them....

Crusty, beautiful rig as usual...well done man, well done!

MD


----------



## Peak and Pine

Upper, congrats on the 4,000. Thank god for digital cameras, eh, or you could have kept Kodak alive. But it pains me greatly (he said, sotto voce) to say that this is the first miss I've seen from you. The floppy polka dot bow tie just ain't meshing with the ultra elegant, low-cut, double breasted, lapeled vest. Now when I hold my thumb to the monitor and blank out the vest, you're looking great. Now when I move my thumb to blank out the tie, well it just looks like your wearing my thumb around your neck so forget that. But I should talk; I'm wearing a Speedo as I type.


----------



## Carguy

Peak and Pine said:


> Upper, congrats on the 4,000. Thank god for digital cameras, eh, or you could have kept Kodak alive. But it pains me greatly (he said, sotto voce) to say that this is the first miss I've seen from you. The floppy polka dot bow tie just ain't meshing with the ultra elegant, low-cut, double breasted, lapeled vest. Now when I hold my thumb to the monitor and blank out the vest, you're looking great. Now when I move my thumb to blank out the tie, well it just looks like your wearing my thumb around your neck so forget that. But I should talk; I'm wearing a Speedo as I type.


:eek2: A SPEEDO?!? :eek2: Yikes!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Nice to finally get a rise out of you, Carguy. You must have passed by my noting of your great kid and inquiry about your jacket.


----------



## Carguy

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice to finally get a rise out of you, Carguy. You must have passed by my noting of your great kid and inquiry about your jacket.


I'm sorry, I did miss that....must have been too busy toying with Ark about blue pants. Thanks for the kind comments about my son, I can't take credit for him - my wife, and perhaps the UPS man takes all that credit. As for the coat, it probably wasn't your monitor. I let my daughter "edit" the pics and they came out with a yellowish tint. The coat is actually a very light tan with blue highlights, I posted another pic below - hopefully better....


----------



## Peak and Pine

I really like that now that it's in Imax. Very fine. (As was the UPS thing, you is my kinda guy with stuff like that.) Gotta go now, but PM me some time on how you did that swatch thing, unless it's with $500 Adobe software, in which case PM yourself.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. I like it because it is unlined, and therefore a bit floppy, and it's also a bit bigger a "butterfly" than is commonly available locally (I bought the tie in London).


I like bow ties cause there's not much involved.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

A lot of great looks today. Carguy, the photo of you and Carguy jr. is very cool! Keep up the good work :thumbs-up:

Here is what I wore today 










I just noticed the shoo laces and the bag on the ground :redface: My bad, fellas.


----------



## Reuben

Cross-posting this one here because I'm afraid it might not be "classic" enough for the trad forum.




























H. Freeman & Sons wool/silk/linen broken bone tweed
Southern Proper bow with WM Lamb & Sons print
Eccru BB makers OCBD
Robert Talbott belt
BB navy chinos
Church's chukkas in ranch oxhide


----------



## upr_crust

Something unchallenging with which to start the sartorial week.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - AE Sevens Tresano
Trumper's Skye

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6792551x1280_zps99471738.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6793675x1280_zpsd2a50934.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6791920x1280_zps8154a51a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6789958x1280_zpsb4b3757d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6790943x1280_zpsb8c2bff6.jpg.html


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


>


I'd have liked that a lot had you ironed the shirt.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: David Donahue
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

MaxBuck said:


> I'd have liked that a lot had you ironed the shirt.


That's not the trad way when wearing an oxford cloth button down. The OCBD should be worn a bit rumpled to maintain its charm.


----------



## Reuben

MaxBuck said:


> I'd have liked that a lot had you ironed the shirt.


If I was wearing pressed wool trousers and a dressier coat instead of slightly rumpled chinos and the slubby, shaggy tweedy SC I had, I'd agree with you. Then again that would require I actually own an iron.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> A lot of great looks today. Carguy, the photo of you and Carguy jr. is very cool! Keep up the good work :thumbs-up:
> 
> Here is what I wore today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed the shoo laces and the bag on the ground :redface: My bad, fellas.


I think you forgot to tie your laces.


----------



## Piqué

Shoe City Thinker said:


> That's not the trad way when wearing an oxford cloth button down. The OCBD should be worn a bit rumpled to maintain its charm.


:crazy:


----------



## Jovan

Shoe City Thinker said:


> That's not the trad way when wearing an oxford cloth button down. The OCBD should be worn a bit rumpled to maintain its charm.


Casually, maybe. With a sport coat or suit and tie, no. It's just going to look shabby.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I know the following runs counter to the d_umpy and careless _thing I stepped in over in Trad Alley, but I'm standing with Reuben on this one. Bow ties, to me, are the next thing to wearing no tie at all, meaning they're super casual, whimsical even. Never worn at a funeral or deposition. Which is why I picked on Upper a page back for wearing one with an otherwise incredibly smooth looking, powerful suit and vest, especially _that _vest. Reuben's outfit does not look disheveled. Besides, you'd only probably only see the shirt placard as close as you do here if you were his shoe shine boy. Wrinkles, you know bespeak real cotton and not the no-iron kind. You've seen the label Ralph Lauren puts inside his linen and cotton jackets that say Guaranteed To Wrinkle, no?


----------



## MaxBuck

Shoe City Thinker said:


> That's not the trad way when wearing an oxford cloth button down. The OCBD should be worn a bit rumpled to maintain its charm.


Ha! That's a good one. You had me going for a minute.


----------



## upr_crust

So far, in NYC today, it's a grey day. Grey day, black suit.

Suit - Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Regent
Shirt & tie - Brooks Bros.
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Shoes - Crockett & Jones Edgwares
Penhaligon's Douro

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6799556x1280_zps11d85b73.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6800666x1280_zps2b4f1aa8.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6798966x1280_zpsb6e93aab.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6795958x1280_zpscc024cef.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6797815x1280_zps6c19c7ac.jpg.html


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6795958x1280_zpscc024cef.jpg.html


Love the tie - especially how it pairs up with the links and the contrast with the pinstripe.



upr_crust said:


> Grey day, black suit.


Yup, no suit, but black pants and dark shirt today. Hope you didn't get caught in the NYC Streets when the skies opened up this morning. It wasn't a fun ride west on I-78 this morning I can tell you that much!


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> Love the tie - especially how it pairs up with the links and the contrast with the pinstripe.Yup, no suit, but black pants and dark shirt today. Hope you didn't get caught in the NYC Streets when the skies opened up this morning. It wasn't a fun ride west on I-78 this morning I can tell you that much!


Thanks - the tie I've had for several years, but the cufflinks are a much more recent purchase. Was caught in a bit of the rain at commutation time, but not too badly.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: 1901 (Nordstrom house brand)
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Anthony Charton

crocto said:


>


Crocto, I'm sorry to be so negative, but IMHO this really doens't fly. Mainly, there's no real harmony between the different items of the outfit: I know you really dig loud check shirts, but these aren't really meant to be paired with conservative, dark, shadow stripe suits. Honestly, a far better match for the shirt would be a rustic tweed in greys, greens, and browns, or a blazer. The only ties this realistically could accomodate are knits or wools in similarly earthy tones.

As for the tie- I just don't think it's nice. It's dated and very _in your face_. Good paisleys are hard to come across, but if you must, again, muted tones (ancient madders come in handy for this) and, mostly, larger patterns. Small-scale, isolated paisleys tend to be hideous. A further reason why shirt and tie don't go together is because of how close they are in scale and intensity. Basically, they're both loud and cluttered.

Apologies again for being so blunt. Two of the main things I've learned here is that a) items of clothing must either be used in their context, or be used with a keen awareness that they're out of context (and this is a subtle matter) and b) less is more.


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


> Suit: Ted Baker
> Shirt: 1901 (Nordstrom house brand)
> Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


Got to agree with AC.....swing and a big miss here. Sorry. Besides the disharmonious combination, why do the notches on your lapels appear so high up, almost on your shoulders? I've noticed this in the past and just thought to comment on it. Maybe the cut of this suit is not the best for you. Not sure.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ High gorges and slim lapels (often seen together) are signposts of current fashion. The style will look dated in about 5 years.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> So far, in NYC today, it's a grey day. Grey day, black suit.


Just to stir the pot, aren't black suits controversial for many here? My first rule of dressing is that if Upr does it, it is more than acceptable. Does the fact that it is a pinstripe make a difference?


----------



## TheoProf

In short, yes it does.


----------



## MrCPA

9/16/14- Tyrwhitt White Twill Spread collar Slim Fit shirt with a baby blue based tie w/ tiny green floral spots(double windsor style knot)...... ..and the usual solid black suit.


----------



## Carguy

Fading Fast said:


> Just to stir the pot, aren't black suits controversial for many here? My first rule of dressing is that if Upr does it, it is more than acceptable. Does the fact that it is a pinstripe make a difference?


I have to say that I think this is my favorite suit of his - right up there with the brown windowpane. Both suits I would wear in a heartbeat....well done Crusty!


----------



## Carguy

Anthony Charton said:


> Crocto, I'm sorry to be so negative, but IMHO this really doens't fly. Mainly, there's no real harmony between the different items of the outfit: I know you really dig loud check shirts, but these aren't really meant to be paired with conservative, dark, shadow stripe suits. Honestly, a far better match for the shirt would be a rustic tweed in greys, greens, and browns, or a blazer. The only ties this realistically could accomodate are knits or wools in similarly earthy tones.
> 
> As for the tie- I just don't think it's nice. It's dated and very _in your face_. Good paisleys are hard to come across, but if you must, again, muted tones (ancient madders come in handy for this) and, mostly, larger patterns. Small-scale, isolated paisleys tend to be hideous. A further reason why shirt and tie don't go together is because of how close they are in scale and intensity. Basically, they're both loud and cluttered.
> 
> Apologies again for being so blunt. Two of the main things I've learned here is that a) items of clothing must either be used in their context, or be used with a keen awareness that they're out of context (and this is a subtle matter) and b) less is more.


+1 for the above. I can see the color coordination attempt here, but this rig just set me off, so to speak, right when I saw it. Individually, they are all great items, but they just don't work together at all. And I say this with all respect from someone who likes loud tie/shirt combos....sorry


----------



## FLMike

Carguy said:


> +1 for the above. I can see the color coordination attempt here, but this rig just set me off, so to speak, right when I saw it. *Individually, they are all great items*, but they just don't work together at all. And I say this with all respect from someone who likes loud tie/shirt combos....sorry


I think this is being quite generous.


----------



## Carguy

FLCracka said:


> I think this is being quite generous.


Well I'm not really a fan of that amoeba style paisley, so you are probably right. That shirt really calls for a solid or VERY muted pattern tie, but as usual, that's just my opinion which may be generally worthless!


----------



## Howard

That's a nice blue, what color blue is that?


----------



## Fading Fast

Carguy said:


> I have to say that I think this is my favorite suit of his - right up there with the brown windowpane. Both suits I would wear in a heartbeat....well done Crusty!


I think it looks great, which is why I posed the question as I know the general feel about black suits here. To be fully honest, it is not my favorite of his suits - his New and Lingwoods and Phineas Coles are my favorite of his suits as the cuts are perfect for him and the suits generally have a bit more verve which fits in with his overall aesthetic, but even this simple black pinstripe looks outstanding in the Upr wardrobe.


----------



## crocto

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Don't worry about being too harsh. I mean it's only the internet after all!

Part of the reason why the notches in the lapel are a bit high is because I'm only 5' 3". So on a person of normal stature it wouldn't look as high.

For what it's worth I've actually received some in-person feedback on the rig and it's all been positive.

I'll try again tomorrow and we'll see what kind of feedback you give me on that one!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Just to stir the pot, aren't black suits controversial for many here? My first rule of dressing is that if Upr does it, it is more than acceptable. Does the fact that it is a pinstripe make a difference?





williamsonb2 said:


> In short, yes it does.





Carguy said:


> I have to say that I think this is my favorite suit of his - right up there with the brown windowpane. Both suits I would wear in a heartbeat....well done Crusty!





Howard said:


>


----------



## GWW

So many great thrift store finds lately, everything you see here has been thrifted this week or the last one (except for the pocket square):


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Settling into a routine:


----------



## arkirshner

Some historical perspective on the black striped suit.

From the 1934 Fall Apparel Arts:

"[A] striking feature of the London season, and a radical departure from the customary flannels, are the new black flannel suitings with vertical white or colored stripes. Advance reports from Bond Street and Savile Row indicate that black flannels have been made an immediate hit with some of the best dressed men in London.

Per Ed Tutee: "Most of these stripes a close double-stripe or tripe-stripe pattern. Almost always the model used was a double breasted (sometimes with a vest) cut along very metropolitan lines&#8230;Solid black suits were NEVER observed."


----------



## Anthony Charton

crocto said:


> Part of the reason why the notches in the lapel are a bit high is because I'm only 5' 3". So on a person of normal stature it wouldn't look as high.


Nothing to do with your height- a drastically high or low gorge will look off on 7-foot men like they will on you. A good opinion piece: https://putthison.com/post/23483570213/consider-the-gorge-trends-are-a-funny-thing

Generally speaking, considering your height and large-ish build, I think you'd be better off steering clear from high gorges and slim lapels. I look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Roycru

Standing in front of a temporary wall made out of pieces of French luggage. (The First Class Luggage Hold in the Ile De France probably looked something like this.)

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare Pocket Square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## upr_crust

Bright day, grey suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Pink
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - some London venue, long since forgotten and out of business
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf's
Trumper's Extract of Limes

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6805554x1280_zps20818259.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6806646x1280_zpsb30eb813.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6804956x1280_zpse091912d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6802958x1280_zps2ef6c1b9.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6803867x1280_zpsd70017af.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

Last one for a bit as I'll be on vacation.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB
PS: Nordstrom
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## Howard

that's a nice color tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> that's a nice color tie.


Thank you, Howard. I've had the tie for a long time, and I wear it only infrequently, as I've a lot of ties.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me today:


















TOF's "challenge" was to wear a brown tie with a "non-staple" shirt -- which apparently means no white, blue, or combinations thereof.


----------



## alkydrinker

YRR - I like that light brown corduroy jacket. I'd definitely buy a jacket like that if I saw one that fit me. The wider lapels and ticket pocket give it a bit of a louche, 70s look, in a way that looks cool for modern times. After seeing so many skinny lapels for so long, the wider lapel looks very fresh, cool, and dangerous. And, if you are going to do "wide lapels," I'd say your corduroy jacket is about perfect - not over-the-top huge and the gorge isn't goofy. 

Do you like those knotted leather buttons? I've had some on tweeds I got off eBay. I initially didn't like them at all and I've replaced some with horn. Though, I can't decide if maybe they have their place. I left them on an tweed overcoat where I don't mind them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks. I like wide lapels, though these are about as wide as I'll go. I think the reason I like this jacket is that the detail is kind of aggressive, but the material is anything-but.

I do like knotted leather buttons, but I wear a lot of tweed jackets, and different button styles are a nice way to differentiate. I don't have a strong enough preference to switch horn for leather, or vice-versa. I wouldn't be crazy about a cord jacket or a black-and-white Harris tweed without them.

I also think they come into their own on jackets which _could_ be part of a suit, if that makes sense. I think a brown flannel jacket is sort of a sartorial secret weapon, but it needs leather buttons (plus swelled edges and some kind of interesting pockets) to make sure it doesn't look like half a suit. On a cloth that's emphatically a jacketing, leather buttons can pull out a subtle color if done well: I have a plaid tweed with a hint of golden brown in there that the football buttons really bring out.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Not sure I'm buying into Drinker's 70s vibe thing. Maybe because I was around in the 70s and looked pewky like everyone else and have a fairly good handle on what's 70s and whats not. I think that the true measurement of a lapel's width is when the jacket is fully buttoned whether you intend to wear it that way or not and thus I think Repro's lapel width is closer to classic than 70s. I also liked Repro's paragraph on making a suit jacket less of a suit jacket via buttons and seaming. And to take that further, tho I'm fairly sure no one here, save me, has or will venture into this, but if the matching pants are shot, you can take that fabric and turn it into into a back belt for a half-Norfolk look.


----------



## sskim3

Yes I wore a gingham shirt with a suit


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Settling into a routine:


Hope you don't take this the wrong way, YRR: that is fine, but unremarkable.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Peak and Pine said:


> Not sure I'm buying into Drinker's 70s vibe thing. Maybe because I was around in the 70s and looked pewky like everyone else and have a fairly good handle on what's 70s and whats not. I think that the true measurement of a lapel's width is when the jacket is fully buttoned whether you intend to wear it that way or not and thus I think Repro's lapel width is closer to classic than 70s. I also liked Repro's paragraph on making a suit jacket less of a suit jacket via buttons and seaming. And to take that further, tho I'm fairly sure no one here, save me, has or will venture into this, but if the matching pants are shot, you can take that fabric and turn it into into a back belt for a half-Norfolk look.


Well, the lapel extends a little over halfway across my chest when it's buttoned (as it is in the close-up). I left it unbuttoned for most of the day because the waist button is hanging on by a thread or two.

I think it's more '70s than it is 2014, but it's not all-out disco, either.

And the belted back idea is kind of brilliant. If I ever wear out a tweedy suit, that's going to happen.



MaxBuck said:


> Hope you don't take this the wrong way, YRR: that is fine, but unremarkable.


No, that's quite alright. There's not a lot of "moving parts:" for it to be remarkable, it would either need to be _truly_ exceptional overall, or I'd have had to mess something up pretty badly. The first is generally out of my reach, and any day I miss the second is fine by me.


----------



## Peak and Pine

This isn't the thread to delve too deeply into this, but briefly and since you liked the idea, let me say that you don't always have to wait until the pants are shot to do this. I have on a couple of occasions eBay-ed PRLs purposely too long so I could crop them and use the excess to make a Norfolk. Best with solid colors and plaids because with stripes the belt pattern will run parallel with that of the suit, while ideally, I think, it should run perpendicular, i. e., horizontal.


----------



## Fading Fast

YRR: I think you nailed the challenge. That shirt, tie, jacket and PS look perfect together. My smallest of quibbles is that the pants look a bit too skinny for the vibe of the outfit. I'm a tall, skinny guy like you, so I have no issue with not-wide legged pants, but I think they just look a touch too skinny for the DB. But that is a tiny issue in a very, very nice outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Blue skies, blue suit. I've a charity event to attend this evening, and thought that I should "push the boat out" a bit with my attire today. There was a discussion thread about "power suits" active recently. Today's suit is a suit in which I feel powerful (or, at least I feel as if I look powerful, which may be more to the point).

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Charvet
PS - RLPL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Penhaligon's Eau Sans Pareil

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6811558x1280_zps5f612c31.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6812649x1280_zps077749ca.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6810937x1280_zps8cf40bc3.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6808958x1280_zps13b998dd.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6809830x1280_zps5794690e.jpg.html


----------



## RogerP

A well-tailored DB just has so much presence. Exhibit A for the power suit thread.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> A well-tailored DB just has so much presence. Exhibit A for the power suit thread.


+1 and that shirt adds to the strength - the pattern is very good, but it is the structure of the shirt - the solid look of the cuffs and the collar - that says this is a substantial, well-made shirt.

It all adds up to create [drum roll please]: Power Upr Crust


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> A well-tailored DB just has so much presence. Exhibit A for the power suit thread.





Fading Fast said:


> +1 and that shirt adds to the strength - the pattern is very good, but it is the structure of the shirt - the solid look of the cuffs and the collar - that says this is a substantial, well-made shirt. It all adds up to create [drum roll please]: Power Upr Crust


Thank you, gentlemen. The suit is new (a summer clearance acquisition this past summer), but the shirt is several years old, and I can't say that I've really liked the offerings from Thomas Pink of late - too much money for not-that-great shirts.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. I've had the tie for a long time, and I wear it only infrequently, as I've a lot of ties.


How many ties in total do you own?


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that color purple?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How many ties in total do you own?


I've never counted, but I would assume somewhere in excess of 100, overall


Howard said:


> Upr: Is that color purple?


If you're referring to yesterday's tie, most definitely; if referring to today's tie, it takes on a purplish cast when seen from a distance, but is actually just red and blue.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Peak and Pine said:


> This isn't the thread to delve too deeply into this, but briefly and since you liked the idea, let me say that you don't always have to wait until the pants are shot to do this. I have on a couple of occasions eBay-ed PRLs purposely too long so I could crop them and use the excess to make a Norfolk. Best with solid colors and plaids because with stripes the belt pattern will run parallel with that of the suit, while ideally, I think, it should run perpendicular, i. e., horizontal.


You know, you're hurting my justifications for _not_ buying stuff. :icon_viking:



Fading Fast said:


> YRR: I think you nailed the challenge. That shirt, tie, jacket and PS look perfect together. My smallest of quibbles is that the pants look a bit too skinny for the vibe of the outfit. I'm a tall, skinny guy like you, so I have no issue with not-wide legged pants, but I think they just look a touch too skinny for the DB. But that is a tiny issue in a very, very nice outfit.


Thanks. I can see what you're saying about the proportions.


----------



## upr_crust

A preview of autumn temperatures in NYC today - a perfect excuse to wear this suit again. Please ignore the braces shown in the detail photo - I had forgotten that Stuart's had forgotten to install brace buttons, so I've had to forego braces for today.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Corneliani
PS - New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Braces - BB
Shoes - Canali

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6817562x1280_zpsdd9c11cb.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6818598x1280_zps865a5dab.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6816976x1280_zps1938c8ff.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_68141031x1280_zps02fc8a69.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6815885x1280_zpscf7ac4e8.jpg.html


----------



## MaxBuck

Quite rakish look today, upr_crust. That's a really unusual suiting material, and it looks great on you.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Quite rakish look today, upr_crust. That's a really unusual suiting material, and it looks great on you.


Thank you - I seem to be channelling my inner racetrack tout in this suit, but I think that the color, fit and pattern suits me.


----------



## RogerP

This is how you accessorize a suit with a BOLD pattern. Fantastic.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me today:


----------



## Carguy

upr_crust said:


> Thank you - I seem to be channelling my inner racetrack tout in this suit, but I think that the color, fit and pattern suits me.


What a great suit.....as I've said before, it only needs a good hat to be perfect!


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> What a great suit.....as I've said before, it only needs a good hat to be perfect!


Hats I have, but it's not quite cool enough today for me to break them out for this ensemble - give me a month or so, and you may see the suit with a hat to match.


----------



## shadoman

Suit: MTM ( but not for me... lol)
Shirt: Stafford
Tie: Bert Pulitzer
Shoes: Vintage Florsheim


----------



## Howard

> I've never counted, but I would assume somewhere in excess of 100, overall


Wow, that's a lot! I don't think I own that many but I rarely wear ties nowadays and the last occasion I've attended was in 2008 and that was probably the last time I dressed well after that. I will probably wear one of my ties sometime in the near future when something comes up, whenever that'll be.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice Autumn Fall color look. I like the way you mixed browns and oranges.


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## shadoman

RogerP said:


> Today:


What ? We don't get to see the shoes ?!?!?!?!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Carguy

That's more like it! I knew the shoes had to rock the outfit as well....nice job RogerP!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers.


----------



## shadoman

RogerP said:


> ^^^ :biggrin:


Awwwww, Yisssss !!!!!


----------



## Fading Fast

There's a thread out there asking what is your "power suit." I think you are wearing yours Roger as I am intimidated by you in it.

It says, this man knows how to dress, knows how to wear clothes, but he has other things in his day to think about than clothes. My girlfriend and I say that you should put real consideration into your dress and grooming in the morning before you leave the house and, then, not think about it all day. That is what your suit (and those insanely beautiful shoes) say you do.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today:


looking very sharp Rog.


----------



## Jovan

Black tie optional birthday party. In the loosest sense -- I basically encouraged everyone to dress as formal as they could.

No name, American made ex-rental dinner suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
The Tie Bar bow
Kent Wang cuff links
eBay studs
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue




https://imageshack.com/i/f0tsZMG3j
https://imageshack.com/i/hl2oanSFj


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, well done. Very crisp. The PS and shirt cuffs echo each other nicely and add to the sharp lines. I love the bow tie diamond tip and, in general, the non-fussy, classic way you did this. My only question is if the upper part of the your left sleeve of the jacket is rippling or something. It might just be the way you are holding your arm, especially in the second photo, but even in the first, it looks like it might need a pressing or something. I only mention it because everything looks pin perfect otherwise. 

And, if it is your birthday party - happy birthday, I hope the party was fun and many happy returns.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you FF and Howard.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, well done. Very crisp. The PS and shirt cuffs echo each other nicely and add to the sharp lines. I love the bow tie diamond tip and, in general, the non-fussy, classic way you did this. My only question is if the upper part of the your left sleeve of the jacket is rippling or something. It might just be the way you are holding your arm, especially in the second photo, but even in the first, it looks like it might need a pressing or something. I only mention it because everything looks pin perfect otherwise.
> 
> And, if it is your birthday party - happy birthday, I hope the party was fun and many happy returns.


Thanks, my birthday was actually a few days ago but we wanted to be convenient to everyone else.

As for the rippling, that is a common ailment in a lot of my jackets due to my arm pitch and the reason I wish I could afford bespoke.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Very sharp, Jovan, and happy late birthday! :thumbs-up:

Today I wore this to church


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ HB, I think the jacket is a miss this time. I like the idea, but in terms of execution it's just too big (at the shoulders and chest) and too long, making you look shorter than you are. The tie (it looks like a foulard on my monitor) doesn't strike me as the best match for tweed and blutchers. Sorry to be negative- I do enjoy it when you post.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ HB, I think the jacket is a miss this time. I like the idea, but in terms of execution it's just too big (at the shoulders and chest) and too long, making you look shorter than you are. The tie (it looks like a foulard on my monitor) doesn't strike me as the best match for tweed and blutchers. Sorry to be negative- I do enjoy it when you post.


No need to apologize, Anthony Charton. It's always good to get both positive and negative feedback in order to improve. Anyways, thanks.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for your comments and for taking the time to post all the interesting pictures that you post.

On my way to my quarterly old school dinner and wearing a non-Trad (so I won't post this over there) Brooks Brothers Italian era two button darted silk jacket and ecru button down shirt, generic brown paisley tie and pocket square, Orvis trousers, Allen Edmonds shoes, (and too much stuff in all my jacket and trouser pockets).......


----------



## Jovan

HB: Thanks for the birthday wishes and the compliment. I do agree that narrower shoulders and a shorter length would be best for you. Is that a four button that rolls to the next button? What an interesting beast. I think someone showed a few ads of them from the 1950s on the Trad Forum.


----------



## Howard

HB, Is that your son?


----------



## rswearing

Blue Monday


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Jovan: The jacket looks a bit longer in this picture than what it really is. But the shoulders are pretty broad and the chest is cut pretty full but that's typical for a 30s jacket. I just couldn't pass up owning this little interesting piece, maybe it will stay just as a nice piece to own  The four to three roll is pretty cool, I have a full norfolk 70s jacket with a 4/3 roll. I'm guessing it's an Edwardian thing.


----------



## Starting Late

Maybe one guy in a hundred could pull off those shoes. You're that guy, Roger.


----------



## NoahNY

_STUNNING _ tie! Nice going.


----------



## Jovan

Technically fall now. Am I not allowed to wear a seersucker pocket square anymore? Darn.

RL Polo blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Salt + Dapper pocket square
Lands' End chinos and surcingle
Allen Edmonds Verona
Gap socks




https://imageshack.com/i/p2gd7b9mj


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Two fun iterations of the same look, Rswearing and Jovan. Those Veronas have aged beautifully.

I had a fun thirty degree temperature swing today, so I gave heavy trousers and a lighter jacket a shot.


----------



## Reuben

Nothing particularly special clothing-wise (though the Viyella flannel is fairly nice) but the shoes are well worth showcasing. Picked them up as a NOS/Shopworn pair about a year ago and they've aged wonderfully since then:



























Cotton Viyella flannel
Bison leather Robert Talbott belt
Madison fit BB chinos
Freeman bootmaker's guild whiskey shell longwings.


----------



## Carguy

Where is Crusty? I'm used to seeing his outfit everyday....

Did he say he was going to be gone for a while, and I missed it as I seem to miss half the things in my world lately?:confused2:


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> Where is Crusty? I'm used to seeing his outfit everyday....
> 
> Did he say he was going to be gone for a while, and I missed it as I seem to miss half the things in my world lately?:confused2:


Remain calm - I was off for a few days - Providence and Newport, RI - will be back tomorrow, just like always . . .


----------



## samball79

nice thread


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work today. Today's suit I bought five years ago, and, until this weekend, hadn't worn for well over a year (according to the dry cleaning tags). It would appear to fit, still, though the onslaught of vacation dining did add a few pounds to my frame.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7057491x1280_zps5871097a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7058662x1280_zps6e2d569a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7056960x1280_zpse70097fa.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7054921x1280_zpsf6ef316d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7055901x1280_zps1ed72b9d.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Remain calm - I was off for a few days - Providence and Newport, RI - will be back tomorrow, just like always . . .


I, too, was looking for the break-glass-in-case-of-missing-crusty wall-mounted box. Phew, I feel better. Upr, I've mentioned before, part of my morning ritual is checking out your outfit - my mornings have been off all week. 

Kidding aside, I hope you are enjoying your mini-vacation. Both are pretty places to visit. I particularly enjoy going on the mansion tours in Newport.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, okay, things are right in the universe again. The pattern on the shirt is fantastic. And the suit does fit as you mentioned, but either your closet mangled it our your dry cleaner owes you a do-over as your left jacket sleeve looks like it went on the trip with you and you packed it in the glove box. But away from that, beautiful outfit, topped-off (on the bottom) with outstanding shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, okay, things are right in the universe again. The pattern on the shirt is fantastic. And the suit does fit as you mentioned, but either your closet mangled it our your dry cleaner owes you a do-over as your left jacket sleeve looks like it went on the trip with you and you packed it in the glove box. But away from that, beautiful outfit, topped-off (on the bottom) with outstanding shoes.


You're most astute - the suit did come with me on the trip, and was packed and unpacked twice - not, apparently, without effect. Oops.

A couple of "lifestyle" photos, proving that I can exist without wearing a tie.

Newport - Rosecliff

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7007_zps3cbfc02b.jpg.html

Providence - downtown, at the base of College Hill.

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_6839_zps45f32f40.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Here's something funny, you are not wearing a tie standing in front of one of the most formal houses I've ever seen, yet you wear a tie most days when you don't have too. All meant in good fun - I wouldn't put on a tie to tour those houses either. Did you happen to do the back-of-the-house-tour at the Elms (I think that's the one) which was a bit different than the other tours in that it gave you a real sense of how these mansions were run?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Here's something funny, you are not wearing a tie standing in front of one of the most formal houses I've ever seen, yet you wear a tie most days when you don't have too. All meant in good fun - I wouldn't put on a tie to tour those houses either. Did you happen to do the back-of-the-house-tour at the Elms (I think that's the one) which was a bit different than the other tours in that it gave you a real sense of how these mansions were run?


I live to be ironic.  As it happens, I didn't take the servants' tour at The Elms, though I did see the servants' staircase, which was actually quite spacious and nicely made. One of the points made on all of the tours was that the latest in technology was inserted into the form of European chateaux - a plethora of bathrooms, and electricity (things obviously missing from European stately homes that the plutocrats of the day visited).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I live to be ironic.  As it happens, I didn't take the servants' tour at The Elms, though I did see the servants' staircase, which was actually quite spacious and nicely made. One of the points made on all of the tours was that the latest in technology was inserted into the form of European chateaux - a plethora of bathrooms, and electricity (things obviously missing from European stately homes that the plutocrats of the day visited).


Next time, I would encourage you to take that tour as it is a little different as it goes into things like the technology of the day (which you obviously already know a lot about). Also, the architecture of the servant and work areas, while dramatically less ornate, is beautiful in a simple, almost Shaker way.

Now, if you ever go to a wedding or charity event there in the summer (as the homes are rented out for those events), I could see your three-piece, white linen making an appearance...and killing it.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Remain calm - I was off for a few days - Providence and Newport, RI - will be back tomorrow, just like always . . .


glad to see you back Crusty.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice gorgeous red tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Next time, I would encourage you to take that tour as it is a little different as it goes into things like the technology of the day (which you obviously already know a lot about). Also, the architecture of the servant and work areas, while dramatically less ornate, is beautiful in a simple, almost Shaker way. Now, if you ever go to a wedding or charity event there in the summer (as the homes are rented out for those events), I could see your three-piece, white linen making an appearance...and killing it.


The three-piece white linen would look great against the backdrop of one of the Preservation Society's mansions, though I think that the suit will not make an appearance again until the next Garden Party at the Frick Collection next May - an equally grand venue at which to be so attired, unless I extend my philanthropic reach to Newport, RI for one of the Preservation Society's parties.


Howard said:


> glad to see you back Crusty.





Howard said:


> Upr: nice gorgeous red tie.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Howdy, all. Wondering what you guys think of this combination:


----------



## Roycru

Leaning on a Larchmont Village trash bin and wearing a Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt, Ben Silver tie, J, Press belt, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Howdy, all. Wondering what you guys think of this combination:


Not claiming any sort of authority, but I don't find the PS to complement the tie nor the jacket at all. Don't like the combination much, though tie, shirt, trousers and jacket are fine by themselves.


----------



## upr_crust

It is supposed to rain heavily today, though it is not doing so as of yet here in NYC. I am dressed defensively - older shoes and a vintage tie.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J
Trumper's Skye

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7063441x1024_zps0ce91ded.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7064512x1024_zps3c91a32c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7062731x1024_zps401ec269.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7060744x1024_zps0d173285.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7061705x1024_zpse4daeb1e.jpg.html


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Not claiming any sort of authority, but I don't find the PS to complement the tie nor the jacket at all. Don't like the combination much, though tie, shirt, trousers and jacket are fine by themselves.


Thank you. I wasn't entirely sure about it. There's a (subtle) bit of orange in the tweed, though I wasn't crazy about the green in the square with the greens in the jacket. But I felt like each individual piece went with the jacket. I doubt I'd have combined this tie and square with any other jacket cloth, and I think if I ever repeat 3/4s of this combination, I'll put the time I save into finding a better square.


----------



## alkydrinker

.....


----------



## Howard

Upr: good choice of color tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard - if you liked yesterday's tie colors, you'll like today's as well.

The Friday Challenge this week at Styleforum.net is to wear a non-plain or non-striped shirt - checks and plaids are the order of the day. What is shown below is that with which I came up - hope that it fits the bill.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Penhaligon's Esprit du Roi

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7069440x1024_zps79e88878.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7070502x1024_zpsb3dac122.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7068729x1024_zps80c5f199.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7066864x1024_zpsdd704ee4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7067699x1024_zpsfcd76e27.jpg.html


----------



## shadoman

First I must say: Mssr. Crust, you are , as always, a vision of sartorial splendor !









Suit: BB Makers
Shirt: Arrow white-on-white Satin Stripe
Tie: Bert Pulitzer
PS: Hav-A-Hank
Shoes: AE McAllister


----------



## Howard

shadoman said:


> First I must say: Mssr. Crust, you are , as always, a vision of sartorial splendor !
> 
> View attachment 12784
> 
> 
> Suit: BB Makers
> Shirt: Arrow white-on-white Satin Stripe
> Tie: Bert Pulitzer
> PS: Hav-A-Hank
> Shoes: AE McAllister


I agree he looks very handsome.


----------



## Carguy

Love the tie Crusty! If I ever begin to expand my enormous tie collection again, I am going to have to pay more attention to Charvet. I only have one currently.

Where do you typically buy yours if I may ask?


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Howdy, all. Wondering what you guys think of this combination:


Like it, but echo the comment made in the Other Thread that the pocket square is a bit out of place in colour.

Today for lunch with the s/o, looking a bit "stodgy" in a DB blazer and full cut pleated chinos.

Burberry's blazer
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
Ledbury pocket square and argyles
Polo Andrew chinos
J. Crew surcingle
Florsheim penny loafers


----------



## shadoman

Jovan said:


> Today for lunch with the s/o, looking a bit "stodgy" in a DB blazer and full cut pleated chinos.
> 
> Burberry's blazer
> Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
> Ledbury pocket square and argyles
> Polo Andrew chinos
> J. Crew surcingle
> Florsheim penny loafers


Nice Blazer. Excellent fit. DB looks so natural on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> Love the tie Crusty! If I ever begin to expand my enormous tie collection again, I am going to have to pay more attention to Charvet. I only have one currently.
> 
> Where do you typically buy yours if I may ask?


I've bought mine on sale at Bergdorf Goodman, during their semi-annual sales - best of luck in finding some for yourself.


----------



## Carguy

Finding them on sale will certainly be the hard part, I imagine. I haven't paid full price for a tie in years, but then again, "sales" are why I have so many ties in the first place!


----------



## Jovan

shadoman said:


> Nice Blazer. Excellent fit. DB looks so natural on you.


Thank you!

Changed clothes later tonight to have some fancy drinks and appetizers at Vintage 423 with some friends. Went back and forth on the waistcoat before finally deciding to go for it.

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Vintage Australian opal cufflinks
Salt + Dapper braces
Allen Edmonds Fairfax

https://imageshack.com/i/ipUS8U7Tj


----------



## Carguy

Today's church with the whole gang....my wife refuses to be in the picture, so she took it, thus the lousy quality. As for Carguy, Jr., he likes that damn seersucker jacket so much, he tries to wear it every day! I've created a monster....


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> Today's church with the whole gang....my wife refuses to be in the picture, so she took it, thus the lousy quality. As for Carguy, Jr., he likes that damn seersucker jacket so much, he tries to wear it every day! I've created a monster....


very nice.


----------



## bignilk

Not the best lighting. Not the best shirt collar, but it was my first wedding anniversary today.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's suit is both an experiment and a "crime of opportunity". I was assisting a colleague who wanted a new suit, and wanted it cheap (due to his financial circumstances), which led us to our local branch of Joseph A. Bank. They had a rack of clearance items, from which my colleague bought a suit, but also on the rack was a group of Signature Platinum suits, their top of the line items, with a retail price tag of $2195. With all of their discounts, these suits were, prior to alterations and taxes, about 85% off, and the one I'm wearing today (a size 40R - I'm a 42 R or 42S everywhere else on the planet) seems to fit (with alterations), so I took the plunge, whether for good or ill, I leave to your judgment.

Suit - JAB
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7075440x1024_zps43263a7c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7076473x1024_zps71fbad96.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7074757x1024_zps1420f6ab.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7072767x1024_zpsfc82c850.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7073695x1024_zps2eac7561.jpg.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sir, you wear it so well...never has a Jos A. Bank's suit looked so good! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

BigNilk: overall, the texture, colors, patterns and style of your clothes go well together. Everything has a similar level of casualness and a modern, slim cut. My one quibble would be, even recognizing that jackets are cut shorter today, that your jacket, IMHO, looks too short on you even for today's aesthetic (and, also, just a touch too tight, even recognizing that you were going for a tight fit). Again, I like what you did as there is an overall theme and thoughtfulness to the outfit, I just think the jacket is too short and tight. And Happy Anniversary. 

Upr: Has anyone - meaning, literally, one person, anywhere in the world - in the recorded history of time actually paid $2195 for a JAB suit? I dislike the store so much that I will cross to the other side of Madison just not to see their stupid windows, but I was shocked to learn, by your post, that they had $2195 suits. With that rant over with, on to the question at hand. 

Being honest, (other than the shoulders which look either a touch too big for you or overly padded), I think the suit looks nice. If you had said it was a basic Brooks Brothers I wouldn't have thought twice about it. Even in the close up, it looks decent - and on you, the drape looks comfortable (not stiff). So, all in, other than the shoulders, probably good value. That said, how does it feel to you - the material, the construction, the drape, etc? Also, if you were to compare, what is the equivalent BB priced model? 

I love the simple, elegant shirt, tie, PS you wore it worth - very understated and classic. (And the cufflinks add a nice bit of pop.)


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Sir, you wear it so well...never has a Jos A. Bank's suit looked so good! :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> Upr: Has anyone - meaning, literally, one person, anywhere in the world - in the recorded history of time actually paid $2195 for a JAB suit? I dislike the store so much that I will cross to the other side of Madison just not to see their stupid windows, but I was shocked to learn, by your post, that they had $2195 suits. With that rant over with, on to the question at hand. Being honest, (other than the shoulders which look either a touch too big for you or overly padded), I think the suit looks nice. If you had said it was a basic Brooks Brothers I wouldn't have thought twice about it. Even in the close up, it looks decent - and on you, the drape looks comfortable (not stiff). So, all in, other than the shoulders, probably good value. That said, how does it feel to you - the material, the construction, the drape, etc? Also, if you were to compare, what is the equivalent BB priced model? I love the simple, elegant shirt, tie, PS you wore it worth - very understated and classic. (And the cufflinks add a nice bit of pop.)


Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments. FF, to the best of my knowledge, no one has ever paid full retail price for ANYTHING at JAB, never mind for their Platinum line. Now, as for the shoulders, they are the typical big JAB shoulders, but as the jacket is actually somewhere close to my real size (instead of being a size too large, were I to simply wear the same numerical size as I do elsewhere), the shoulder problem is not as noticeable (and I have broad shoulders and major moobs, so it all balances out). The fabric is nice - certainly a lot nicer than lower levels of JAB offerings - and, someone on That Other Website posited that the suit was made for JAB by Zegna (which rather boggles my mind - but it is clearly labelled "Made in Italy"). I may have my alterations tailor, or my MTM guy at BB look at the suit, to comment on its construction, but it seems at least OK. The odd thing was that the trousers had very little selvedge around the waist - the waist size was definitely not a victim of vanity sizing, even if the jacket was. Overall, for the investment, it wasn't a bad purchase, though it was definitely done more for the level of discount, and as a test of the quality of the offering more than for any need on my part for the suit qua suit.


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, I congratulate you, sir.

You have spun lead into gold! 

Honestly, the suit looks very good. 

The secret to extreme bargain shopping is keeping it a secret except to a few friends. When you get compliments, tell them it was made for you by one of your usual tailors (e.g,, Brooks or Paul Stuart).


----------



## bignilk

Fading Fast said:


> Again, I like what you did as there is an overall theme and thoughtfulness to the outfit, I just think the jacket is too short and tight. And Happy Anniversary.


Thanks FF. I admittedly have a chronic 'jacket too short' problem that I will just have to live with until I can replace some of them. Being married probably isn't helping the too tight problem, but that is more easily corrected. Meaning with tailoring, of course, not exercise.


----------



## rswearing

Can someone please articulate the JAB hate for me? Seriously, show me on the doll where Mr. Banks touched you inappropriately. 

Clearly they are not top shelf clothing, and clearly no one in their right mind has ever paid retail for anything in their stores. But for what they are, and how they are priced, they've always seemed to me to offer a decent value to quality ratio.

May be regional, but most all men that I know in professional positions shop there. I do. My boss does. His boss does. My attorney friends do. Our wives let each other know when a sale is approaching. We buy clothes that fit and that pair well together. Their jackets are fine with me. They may need replacing more frequently, but it's affordable to do so. I actually like their dress shirts very much - the Travellers more so than the more expensive Signatures. 

There is difference, certainly, in a high end bespoke suit and a slightly tailored JAB number, but if no one but the wearer can tell the difference, who cares? I guess, what I'm asking is, why the hate? A product doesn't have to be at the highest standard of quality to still be a decent product. I know plenty of Mercedes drivers who have no problem acknowledging that Hyundai builds a better than average car. I have expensive scotch in my cabinet, and I have run of the mill bourbon. I have AE shoes, and I have Bass. 

If there is a sizable market of men looking for stylish clothes, but not on an unlimited budget, what's the harm in mid-shelf quality?


----------



## Jovan

Well, I'd argue JAB is more bottom shelf, but part of the reason may be all the "deals" they offer year round which are deceptive. If they just priced their suits at, say, $200 each instead of doing these "Buy one $600 suit and get two free!" shenanigans, we'd probably look more favourably on them. Because really, they are no better in quality than a JCPenney suit.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very stunning suit.


----------



## Shiny

Carguy said:


> Today's church with the whole gang....my wife refuses to be in the picture, so she took it, thus the lousy quality. As for Carguy, Jr., he likes that damn seersucker jacket so much, he tries to wear it every day! I've created a monster....


"Best years of my life..." Enjoy it, friend. Great smiles all around.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Well, I'd argue JAB is more bottom shelf, but part of the reason may be all the "deals" they offer year round which are deceptive. If they just priced their suits at, say, $200 each instead of doing these "Buy one $600 suit and get two free!" shenanigans, we'd probably look more favourably on them. Because really, they are no better in quality than a JCPenney suit.


+1. It is the carnival barker nonsense that gets me fired up (when I use the word "hate" I mean it in the have no respect sense, your store annoys me sense, not in the literal _hate_ sense).

You are not getting "3 suits for the price of 1," you are getting three suits for the price of three suits of the quality they offer - and that is fine, just say it. A little hype is okay, but an entire business model based on constant and loud sales, cheesy advertising and over-priced-at-full-priced items turns me off.

I shop at Old Navy all the time - I am far from looking down at JAB because they sell a lower-end product - but Old Navy doesn't pretend to be anything other than what it is: okay clothes at very low prices. That's what JAB is and they should admit it and advertise that way - play up the affordability and relative value - don't say you are offering a true high-priced item at a great value when you aren't.

That's why I can't stand the store. (See, I didn't say "hate.")


----------



## rswearing

Jovan said:


> Well, I'd argue JAB is more bottom shelf, but part of the reason may be all the "deals" they offer year round which are deceptive. If they just priced their suits at, say, $200 each instead of doing these "Buy one $600 suit and get two free!" shenanigans, we'd probably look more favourably on them. Because really, they are no better in quality than a JCPenney suit.


I can totally see the pushback on the pricing schemes. It's annoying but if you talk to the sales folks there they will generally cut through the bs and just sell you a jacket at 200 instead of making you buy three. Or they'll give you the best sale price they've had in recent weeks.

Their different tiers also make a huge difference. Their basic level is definitely crap - executive or Joseph lines could certainly belong at penny's. But I've never had an issue with Travellers or Signature. The last set of jackets I had tailored, I asked my guy what he thought...he agreed that the construction was good for the value. He put banks above Men's Wearhouse, but below finer brands from local boutique shops.


----------



## rswearing

Back to whiskey, I'd see banks as a Makers Mark...not a ghastly Ancient Age, but nowhere in the same ballpark as a Bookers or even a Knob Creek.


----------



## Reuben

rswearing said:


> Back to whiskey, I'd see banks as a Makers Mark...not a ghastly Ancient Age, but nowhere in the same ballpark as a Bookers or even a Knob Creek.


Which is a pity, because Banks used to be a Old Charter or Buffalo Trace, good quality for a great price that served as many a young man's first taste of the finer things


----------



## Jovan

^ I can attest to that. I have a sack suit from when they made good quality clothing in the USA. It's too heavy to wear in summer here, but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## drlivingston

rswearing said:


> Can someone please articulate the JAB hate for me? Seriously, show me on the doll where Mr. Banks touched you inappropriately.


Too funny!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

You know, if JAB wants my business, they can start enforcing a "no fisherman's sandals with suits" rule for their salesmen.


----------



## upr_crust

Insofar as yesterday's suit is concerned, I happened to visit my alterations tailor yesterday, and he noted the amount of handwork done on the suit, but did want to make the smallest of tweaks to the jacket (there is a small problem with the left shoulder, and he wants to adjust the collar a little, and give me room in the back for my wallet - about 1 cm/ 1/2 inch worth), and he did want to taper and shorten the trousers a bit (a change with which I fully agree). I spoke also briefly with my salesman at JAB, and he indicated that management there will not tell the help who makes the Platinum line for them, but speculation is that it's either Zegna or Canali, and the suit is clearly labelled "Made in Italy".

Something less controversial for today.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7081483x1024_zps7fd465bb.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7082524x1024_zps8efaf3bf.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7080742x1024_zps8506b986.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7078797x1024_zps9ca89218.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7079674x1024_zps50e7af2d.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, interesting follow up info on the JAB suit. It seems you paid about $330 for it - having now worn it - is it worth that / more / less in your opinion? 

Clearly if it was of Zegna or Canali quality, it would be quite a steal - so even if they did make it, they clearly can manufacturer less-nice suits than their main line. 

I love the tassels on the end of your shoelaces today - adds a quiet élan.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, interesting follow up info on the JAB suit. It seems you paid about $330 for it - having now worn it - is it worth that / more / less in your opinion?
> 
> Clearly if it was of Zegna or Canali quality, it would be quite a steal - so even if they did make it, they clearly can manufacturer less-nice suits than their main line.
> 
> I love the tassels on the end of your shoelaces today - adds a quite élan.


With taxes and alterations, it was about $375, and for that money, the suit is more than worth it. The fabric is quite nice, and when my alterations tailor notes the handwork, it's a good piece of goods.

Clothing factories can turn out clothes of all varieties of quality, so the idea that either Zegna or Canali made the suit isn't that far-fetched. (As it is, my few visits to Canali, I thought their jacket sizes were "vanity sizing" - I was somewhere between a 42R and a 40R there.)

As for today's shoelaces - they were the thing that sold me on the shoes .


----------



## drlivingston

Great efforts lately, Upr! Regardless of the material used to make the JAB suit, you elevated the beleaguered brand! I am impressed today with the Andrew's Tie. They are some of the unsung heroes of the Made in Italy tie scene. Plus, you have to love the aglets on the Harris wing tips. Sort of Mezlan-esque, but with a unique style.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

The JAB Signature Gold line is a decent suit if you get it at their 65% off price. I own two. The built-up shoulders work for me because I don't have a muscular chest and shoulders. My major complaint is that the Sig. Gold line doesn't offer many interesting patterns or textures. It's pretty much corporate bland which is OK if you're filling your closet with staple suits. I already have my super serious suits for interviews and other sober situations I'd buy more if JAB offered more Signature Gold in Prince of Wales, fancy stripes, or windowpanes. The Executive line has more interesting patterns but I refuse to buy a fused construction suit. 

The Executive and original Signature lines are overpriced crap. Sig Gold and Joseph seem to be better choices when there is a deep discount sale. 

JAB haters will hate. Crusty, wear yours in good health.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore this the other day. It was a bit too warm for it, but I think I'll do it again when the weather turns cold.


----------



## 3piece

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I wore this the other day. It was a bit too warm for it, but I think I'll do it again when the weather turns cold.


OMG. That looks good! Sophistication! I might get one _just because nobody wears it_.

Do you wear anything underneath the sweater?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

3piece said:


> OMG. That looks good! Sophistication! I might get one _just because nobody wears it_.
> 
> Do you wear anything underneath the sweater?


Thanks. I should have worn a t-shirt, but I didn't. Next time, I will.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Great shoulders. I dislike jeans, but you wear them well. A SC/ turtleneck is one of my favoured outfits when the weather is right, although yes- they do require an undershirt...


----------



## Howard

Upr: once again I love the bright yellow tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: once again I love the bright yellow tie.


Glad that you like the tie, but it's really orange - trust me on this point .


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Changed clothes later tonight to have some fancy drinks and appetizers at Vintage 423 with some friends. Went back and forth on the waistcoat before finally deciding to go for it.
> 
> PointClickTailor suit
> Ledbury shirt and tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Vintage Australian opal cufflinks
> Salt + Dapper braces
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipUS8U7Tj


Excellent look, and I'm glad you chose to wear the waistcoat. I particularly like the choice of tie. Both the suit and tie seem like they might be black from q distance, in a dark setting, but not quite. Then, up close, there is a very elegant contrast. Well done.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, I was unsure of the contrast at first but decided the blues were distinct enough. It may be too matchy for some tastes still, but ah well. I may have to let out the jacket waist slightly.

It was a very good night. We got a plate of antipasto which was more than we could eat. Had their rather excellent house Manhattan that used both sweet and dry vermouth. Didn't think it would work that well, but they assured me they'd remake it with just sweet if I disliked it. We all went back home for some more conversation and ended the night a few hours later. We're doing it again this week, but perhaps at a less pricey location.


----------



## Carguy

A very nice look Jovan. A bit more conservative than my current tastes, but you put it together VERY well!


----------



## Carguy

Crusty, I just ordered a shirt MTM very similar to that one, so I may need to find an orange tie like that....as usual a very nice look.


----------



## Jovan

Carguy said:


> A very nice look Jovan. A bit more conservative than my current tastes, but you put it together VERY well!


Thanks. That's funny though, because the fit and fabric put this firmly in modern territory for some.


----------



## Carguy

Jovan said:


> Thanks. That's funny though, because the fit and fabric put this firmly in modern territory for some.


I wasn't really referring to the fabric/fit as much as I was the muted colors. Regrettably, I can't ever really tell the differences in fits because I can't fit well into most OTR lines. About 20 years ago, I owned 2 tie colors (blue and burgundy) and two suit colors (navy and charcoal). I had been buying MTM shirts from a place called The Custom Shop in the Houston Galleria whose claim to fame was very high collars for tall people. I had gotten a shirt, worn it once, and the damn thing split up the sleeve - the place had the audacity to tell me that this was my fault on the first wearing and I was pissed! By providence, I wandered into a place here called Norton Ditto and met with one of the most beautiful women I have ever laid eyes on (with a British accent to boot :icon_saint7kg. She took one look at me and told me that she was going to completely remake my image and introduce me to well made clothes and ties that weren't, as she said "boring". She did just that and started my "wild" tie habit and obsession with clothes. Long story short - I love your look, but haven't done it in so long, I don't think I could pull it off again.


----------



## upr_crust

Something more autumnal for today - starting the rotation of fall/winter suits.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - RLPL
Shoes - BB Peals
Floris Elite

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7088550x1280_zps25d8e6f6.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7089627x1280_zps1fcdb1df.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7087946x1280_zps7179de86.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_70841049x1280_zps0e19fbde.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7086813x1280_zps525fe878.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben

Crusty, I fear this may have been the rare misfire for you. To my eye the blue of the tie doesn't play well with the colors of the suit or the pocket square.


----------



## upr_crust

Reuben said:


> Crusty, I fear this may have been the rare misfire for you. To my eye the blue of the tie doesn't play well with the colors of the suit or the pocket square.


I fear that I must agree with you, Reuben - certainly, something isn't playing nicely with the other parts of the outfit, whether it be the shirt or the tie (I suspect it's the tie - now I remember why I don't wear it that often).


----------



## Reuben

upr_crust said:


> I fear that I must agree with you, Reuben - certainly, something isn't playing nicely with the other parts of the outfit, whether it be the shirt or the tie (I suspect it's the tie - now I remember why I don't wear it that often).


Would it be fair to call that shade of blue a jewel tone? If so I find jewel tones in general are tough to pull of outside of summer. In this case the tie seems to be too loud for the rest of your attire.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, while not wrong, I agree that the tie isn't the best match. I own a similar suit (on my monitor, yours looks like a black and white birdseye that appears grey at some angles or more black and white at others) and have found that the black and white / grey mutation makes finding the right tie hard. A black tie with some pattern works, but I don't really like black ties. I've also had some success with a dark burgundy and even a navy, but many times, I feel it just isn't really right. All that said, handsome cut to the suit.

The other surprise was when I read you were going _autumnal_ and then I saw a pink shirt, medium blue tie and baby-blue braces pop up - eh, um, not really that fall-like.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, while not wrong, I agree that the tie isn't the best match. I own a similar suit (on my monitor, yours looks like a black and white birdseye that appears grey at some angles or more black and white at others) and have found that the black and white / grey mutation makes finding the right tie hard. A black tie with some pattern works, but I don't really like black ties. I've also had some success with a dark burgundy and even a navy, but many times, I feel it just isn't really right. All that said, handsome cut to the suit. The other surprise was when I read you were going _autumnal_ and then I saw a pink shirt, medium blue tie and baby-blue braces pop up - eh, um, not really that fall-like.


Maybe I'm as confused, climatically, as the weather locally here in NYC, which has been summer-y up until this AM.  Otherwise, a navy or burgundy tie with today's attire might have been a better match. At least the suit fits, after several months of being out of rotation - that is always a spin of the roulette wheel for me.


----------



## RogerP

Y-Repp - that rocks. While I would prefer something other than jeans, you definitely made them work here.


----------



## rswearing

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7078797x1024_zps9ca89218.jpg.html


Love those colors, and especially those links with the tie.

I tend to wear a lot of orange because of where I work (go Vols), and while it's not the officially blessed colors I love pairing it with a light blue like that.


----------



## rswearing

Had to put tie on with no mirror this morning, so a selfie was called for to check my work.

Aloha.


----------



## Piqué

rswearing said:


> Our wives let each other know when a sale is approaching.


Must be a full time job.


----------



## rswearing

Also, today's links. A gift on my 40th birthday from my 13 year old son.


----------



## Howard

Upr: What do you call those 2 buttons on your tie?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What do you call those 2 buttons on your tie?


The "two buttons" on my tie are cufflinks - I put them there simply so that I can do a close-up shot of what I'm wearing, so that people can see the details.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's game is called "closet roulette". The player digs into his closet for something he's not worn "in a while", which, today, turns out to be some 18 months (the dry cleaning tags say February, 2013). He sees then whether or not said garment fits. Winning in this game, i.e. finding that the garment fits exactly as it should, is very rare. Next best score is to find that the garment is a little big (today's result). Total loss is to find that the garment is way too small (that's not happened in a while, thankfully).

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7094552x1280_zps4ee61086.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7095604x1280_zps2cd2a007.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7093987x1280_zps1a60c62e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_70911080x1280_zpsbaba641e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7092863x1280_zps8227356c.jpg.html


----------



## Howard

Upr: once again such a gorgeous tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Digging in the archives again for something to wear . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
PS - New & Lingwood, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Stefano Branchini

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7101559x1280_zps8a56342f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7102596x1280_zps81f62026.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7100881x1280_zps13f595b2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_70981102x1280_zps511d6b3d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7099782x1280_zps44025352.jpg.html


----------



## samball79

nice thread thanks for sharing


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, great look. Be it bow ties, vest, collar pins, dress boots or linen suits - clothes and accessories with a vintage echo work really well on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, great look. Be it bow ties, vest, collar pins, dress boots or linen suits - clothes and accessories with a vintage echo work really well on you.


With my owlish looks and professorial mien, retro styles seem to complement my image.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> With my owlish looks and professorial mien, retro styles seem to complement my image.


Or you could say you have a understated, timeless elegance that transcends trends or fads.


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> With my owlish looks and professorial mien, retro styles seem to complement my image.


HA! I love that you can "dig" through the closet and still find something fantastic.  Awesome looks Crusty!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Or you could say you have a understated, timeless elegance that transcends trends or fads.


But it's so much more effective when you say it .


sskim3 said:


> HA! I love that you can "dig" through the closet and still find something fantastic.  Awesome looks Crusty!


The fact that I can dig through my closet to such effect is a byproduct of being rather old, and having a reduced sense of fiscal probity  , but thank you very much for the compliment, just the same.


----------



## rkipperman

upr_crust said:


> Today's game is called "closet roulette". The player digs into his closet for something he's not worn "in a while", which, today, turns out to be some 18 months (the dry cleaning tags say February, 2013). He sees then whether or not said garment fits. Winning in this game, i.e. finding that the garment fits exactly as it should, is very rare. Next best score is to find that the garment is a little big (today's result). Total loss is to find that the garment is way too small (that's not happened in a while, thankfully).
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - C & J Edgwares
> Penhaligon's Hammam Bouquet
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7094552x1280_zps4ee61086.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7095604x1280_zps2cd2a007.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7093987x1280_zps1a60c62e.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_70911080x1280_zpsbaba641e.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7092863x1280_zps8227356c.jpg.html


Saw someone in lower Manhattan yesterday that looked identical.


----------



## upr_crust

rkipperman said:


> Saw someone in lower Manhattan yesterday that looked identical.


That could well have been me - I work downtown.


----------



## rkipperman

upr_crust said:


> That could well have been me - I work downtown.


Walked by West and Battery Park at 5:30?


----------



## upr_crust

rkipperman said:


> Walked by West and Battery Park at 5:30?


Yep - on my way to dinner - that was me.


----------



## Howard

Upro you sometimes wear solid color ties?


----------



## Jovan

Sadly not a double breasted or three piece suit like our forum superstar Bruce, but I tried.

Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" sack suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
Polo tie
Roundtree & Yorke (I'll get some heat for that) tie bar
Croft & Barrow (also for this) belt
Texsa mohair/wool socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue




https://imageshack.com/i/eyIupSoyj


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jovan:

Today's rig is very nicely done...you seem to be projecting an air of relaxed confidence...and you should be! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, though that "relaxed confidence" was just me waiting for the picture to be taken.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Sadly not a double breasted or three piece suit like *our forum superstar Bruce*, but I tried.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/eyIupSoyj


Two questions, Jovan.

1) Does Bruce = upr_crust?

2) Are you wearing blue socks with a gray suit, and if so, why?


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Two questions, Jovan.
> 
> 1) Does Bruce = upr_crust?


Yes, it does.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Yes, it does.


Thanks, Bruce! I was only aware of one superstar here, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> Two questions, Jovan.
> 
> 1) Does Bruce = upr_crust?
> 
> 2) Are you wearing blue socks with a gray suit, and if so, why?


1) Yes.

2) Because my tie and shirt are also blue.


----------



## FLMike

FLCracka said:


> Two questions, Jovan.
> 
> 1) Does Bruce = upr_crust?
> 
> 2) Are you wearing blue socks with a gray suit, and if so, why?





Jovan said:


> 1) Yes.
> 
> 2) Because my tie and shirt are also blue.


Hmm. I've never considered wearing anything but gray socks with a gray suit, regardless of shirt or tie color. I'd be interested in getting some other opinions on that. Do navy socks work with a charcoal gray suit? I have occasionally worn navy socks with khaki colored trousers when I was wearing a blue shirt or blazer, but with suits I always thought the socks should match the suit color. Anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## Jovan

That guideline depends on the context. If you're dressing for a profession that requires conservative dress such as a politician or lawyer it is probably best to do that. Otherwise, coordinate socks to other parts of your outfit if you please. I do either depending on my mood. Sometimes I even wear cream/stone socks with khaki trousers. It doesn't have to match exactly, just echo other things. You could also wear those navy socks with a light blue chambray sport coat if you wanted. Anyways, that's my take. Others may disagree.


----------



## upr_crust

For, the record, Howard, if you browse backwards through my postings, you'll see that I do wear solid color ties with some frequency - though not today.

RogerP, today's detail photo shows my Tiffany wrist watch, though perhaps not in as much detail as you would like, but remembering your request, there's a picture of it.

Something sober and restrained with which to start the week . . .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7107560x1280_zpsb3b2113f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7108586x1280_zpse194775c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7106848x1280_zpsfc6840fe.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71041079x1280_zps75a20ced.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7105910x1280_zpsd48392b8.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I remember the watch conversation - and it is a beauty. Nice punch from the socks today.


----------



## upr_crust

A capricious choice of footwear for today, but otherwise fairly conventional (by my standards, at least, which are a bit looser than some).

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Canali
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Cheaney

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7113559x1280_zpsc228bfcb.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7114588x1280_zps09fdc8ab.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7112937x1280_zpseb43686a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71101079x1280_zps88c0179a.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7111810x1280_zpsc0556de3.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, is that an alligator belt lurking - very sharply - under the tie? I love the simple elegance of today's outfit but with the with the boots saying, "hey, let's have some fun."


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, is that an alligator belt lurking - very sharply - under the tie? I love the simple elegance of today's outfit but with the with the boots saying, "hey, let's have some fun."


The belt is faux alligator, from little Ralphie Lifschitz, via the long-lost and much mourned Syms.  Glad that you like it, in any event.


----------



## Fading Fast

Proving once again that I will never be hired to pick skins for a leather manufacturer. Is it Syms you miss or those highly-professional commercials from our childhood?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Proving once again that I will never be hired to pick skins for a leather manufacturer. Is it Syms you miss or those highly-professional commercials from our childhood?


I am old enough such that I was a full-fledged adult when first I heard the phrase, "An Educated Consumer is our Best Customer". My partner misses the deals, I miss the fitter who used to work at the Trinity Place store, Abdul the Truth Teller, who would parody the other customers whenever I would show up. FWIW, Ralphie's faux alligator is quite nicely done, and you only saw a glimpse of today's belt.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Egara
Cufflinks: Burberry
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## Howard

Upr: I didn't know you could wear boots with a suit?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I didn't know you could wear boots with a suit?


Physically, it is possible (obviously, from the photos) - whether tasteful or not, I leave to the discretion of the viewer .


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Physically, it is possible (obviously, from the photos) - whether tasteful or not, I leave to the discretion of the viewer .


I think it looks fine. I've seen some people here get mad when people wear Chelsea boots with suits but to me it's not a big deal.


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit more relaxed, and perhaps a bit less provocative, than yesterday's attire.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7119546x1280_zpsc25022ad.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7120578x1280_zps1f9b4d80.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7118939x1280_zpsa970b9e2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71161079x1280_zpsd9ca0435.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7117849x1280_zps49f03098.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: T.M. Lewin


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Physically, it is possible (obviously, from the photos) - whether tasteful or not, I leave to the discretion of the viewer .


Are those dress boots or winter boots you are wearing in the photo?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Are those dress boots or winter boots you are wearing in the photo?


I consider them dress boots - the soles are leather.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Can anybody but upr crust alternate jodphur boots and longwings as effortlessly within the same type of look?

Also, I think I'm sold on single forward pleats: these are some seriously comfortable pants. Which is good, because I think you can't show any hesitation about wearing them.


----------



## Bradford

Today, a pair of grey flat front slacks - Dillard's, gray university striped button down Nordstrom brand, gray-blue sportcoat - Arnold Brant, and black Allen Edmonds Park Avenues.


----------



## Jovan

Two interesting outfits here.

YRR: I think you mentioned something about horizontal corduroy recently. But, like horizontally striped dress shirts or suits, it's just not my bag. I admire your confidence in wearing purple trousers.

Bradford: Again, welcome back. Like what I see, but feel like sticking YRR's pocket square in your sport coat to give it just a bit more visual interest. Curious, why choose black PAs?


----------



## Bradford

Black PAs because the overall color theme was gray, blue-gray and black shoes worked better than brown. As to pocket squares I've basically decided it's too dandy a look for work so I really don't wear them much anymore.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Can anybody but upr crust alternate jodphur boots and longwings as effortlessly within the same type of look?


Only those with a serious disregard for taste, in danger of an impending mental collapse, or those on the verge of moral turpitude 

But seriously, YRR, those cords are boldly awesome.

This evening is the members' preview of Matisse cut-outs at the Modern, and it is to be rather cool out, thus a perfect excuse to drag yet something else out from the back of the closet.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7125555x1280_zps43021ff6.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7126590x1280_zps6a017f84.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7124841x1280_zpsfd46b369.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71221080x1280_zpsdf756f50.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7123833x1280_zps65e17050.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, today's pictures should start showing up on other clothing sites / blogs as it is pinstripe perfection equaled by all the details - shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket watch, dress-boots, braces and PS - that surround it. A home run.


----------



## kaehlin

Upr, my morning is off to a great start thanks to you. Love the tie, really love the watch chain. And as always, the whole look comes together so, so well. Excellence!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, today's pictures should start showing up on other clothing sites / blogs as it is pinstripe perfection equaled by all the details - shirt, tie, cufflinks, pocket watch, dress-boots, braces and PS - that surround it. A home run.





kaehlin said:


> Upr, my morning is off to a great start thanks to you. Love the tie, really love the watch chain. And as always, the whole look comes together so, so well. Excellence!


Thank you, gentlemen. Insofar as today's pictures showing up on other blogs/websites, I will have to keep an eye out for such things. Pictures were posted to styleforum - we shall see if I get any traffic in "thumbs-up" over there for today's rig. I have long given up trying to fathom what will or will not excite the natives over there, though I sense that today's rig will find some favor.


----------



## RogerP

Another definitive power suit from crusty - most awesome.

Fall colours for me today.


----------



## MaxBuck

That combination of colors looks great on you, Roger.


----------



## AbleRiot

RogerP - between you and Crusty, it's a toss up 

I really like the texture and pattern of your outift today - really digging the colors - I think I can call it subdued elegance (I think we used that on one of Crusty's rig recently too!)

Crusty's got the Blues today and I've always said I liked those braces (enough that I will rip it off your back! jk).

Though a suit is not required here at work, I am seriously contemplating wearing one (or two) during the week...which would probably freak the hell our of my manager thinking I'm going elsewhere lol


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I consider them dress boots - the soles are leather.


Where can I get dress boots?


----------



## Howard

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Can anybody but upr crust alternate jodphur boots and longwings as effortlessly within the same type of look?
> 
> Also, I think I'm sold on single forward pleats: these are some seriously comfortable pants. Which is good, because I think you can't show any hesitation about wearing them.


Wow alright! purple pants, very nice YRR.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice suspenders.


----------



## 3piece

High was below 80. This was how I celebrated.


----------



## Reuben

Howard said:


> Where can I get dress boots?


Howard, try JCPenney for something affordable. They're not amazing quality but the Gunner and the Deacon are a great value for the ~$55 they'll go for with any decent coupon and dressy enough for khakis or slacks.


----------



## Roycru

From a few evenings ago....

Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket and trousers (that I got in the early seventies), Thomas Pink Marcella shirt, Barney's cummerbund, and Allen-Edmonds Ritz patent leather evening pumps........


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Howard said:


> Where can I get dress boots?


Allen-Edmonds makes a few. Your English shoemakers might offer more variety.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "brown and blue" - I believe that this ensemble fits the general parameters of those requirements.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart
Floris Elite

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7131568x1280_zps80d51a1c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7132590x1280_zps9c5fa940.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7130946x1280_zps0ec75057.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71281079x1280_zpsb80b0e5e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7129942x1280_zps661d514c.jpg.html


----------



## FLMike

Roycru said:


> From a few evenings ago....
> 
> Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket and trousers (that I got in the early seventies), Thomas Pink Marcella shirt, Barney's cummerbund, and Allen-Edmonds Ritz patent leather evening pumps........


Very sharp! The trousers look a hair too short to me, but I realize that's your preferred length.


----------



## Howard

Reuben said:


> Howard, try JCPenney for something affordable. They're not amazing quality but the Gunner and the Deacon are a great value for the ~$55 they'll go for with any decent coupon and dressy enough for khakis or slacks.


Are dress boots the same as winter boots you wear in the wintertime or are they just two different boots?


----------



## Howard

Upr: those are nice Fall colors a mixture of brown and orange.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, Howard & Upr.

Bradford, I agree with black shoes in that context, but not calfskin captoes. It's the perfect time for black suede shoes to shine (well, you know, not literally), but those are hardly a wardrobe staple.

As to the squares, you're doing something so minimal and careful that a square could easily either stick out too much, or coordinate perfectly and make the whole thing a bit too "to." A little more overall ease might make a square possible, if you're hankering to wear one.

Here's what I'm wearing today:


----------



## Quetzal

Roycru said:


> From a few evenings ago....
> 
> Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket and trousers (that I got in the early seventies), Thomas Pink Marcella shirt, Barney's cummerbund, and Allen-Edmonds Ritz patent leather evening pumps........


THIS is what a 1970s Tuxedo looks like! Very nice, especially that nice and wide Shawl collar.

-Quetzal


----------



## Jovan

Roycru said:


> From a few evenings ago....
> 
> Brooks Brothers Dinner Jacket and trousers (that I got in the early seventies), Thomas Pink Marcella shirt, Barney's cummerbund, and Allen-Edmonds Ritz patent leather evening pumps........


I like. The shawl collar is a little bottom heavy for me, but personal preference.


----------



## Reuben

Oxxford suit
Mercer & Sons shirt
Tie bar pocket square
Chipp tie
Trafalgar braces and (_oh crap_)
JCP boots

*Despite the way it looks, the rise is a respectable 12-13" and comes to right above my navel, I just have a really long torso.


----------



## upr_crust

Special weekend edition - 2014/10/12 - my 59th birthday, soon to be celebrated at Cafe Boulud.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - YSL
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Penhaligon's Eau sans Pareil

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7137556x1280_zpscb866e66.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7138601x1280_zps4a973b18.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7136961x1280_zps4bedacc2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71341079x1280_zps677496ba.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7135846x1280_zpsf783a47e.jpg.html


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Special weekend edition - 2014/10/12 - my 59th birthday, soon to be celebrated at Cafe Boulud.


Happy birthday, Upr! I think I'm now remembering this from last year, but you share a birthday with my firstborn. He is 16 today (boy do I feel old typing that....where does the time go!?).

Here's a WAYW of him yesterday, with his mom and me, before his high school Homecoming dance.

Blazer/OCBD/Trousers - Stafford
Tie - Bird Dog Bay
Bucks - Bass
Wardrobe Consultant - Dad


----------



## kaehlin

Happy Birthday, Upr!


----------



## Orsini

Just about perfect, isn't it? 

And happy birthday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Happy Birthday Upr - beautiful birthday outfit. N&L fit you incredibly well. The socks add a nice pop of colors that tie back to the full outfit.

FLCracka - your son looks great, I bet he was the best dressed man at the homecoming. (Perhaps the trousers could be shortened a touch.)


----------



## eagle2250

Upr crust, thanks for the day's reminder of how a gentleman should properly dress (you are always an inspiration) and Happy Birthday, young man! :thumbs-up:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: T.M. Lewin
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## son of brummell

Happy birthday, Upr Crust. 

It is good that that you are dressing smartly for a good restaurant. I find it a bit odd that people do not dress when going to a fine restaurant.

What is going on with the eccentric sleeve buttons?


----------



## Jovan

The thinking, in my experience, is that the fine restaurant should accommodate _them_ and not the other way around. Which is why I wish more would institute a dress code. They probably fear reprisal in the form of lower business though. Can't entirely blame them. But if they have someone to look up to sartorially, men are more inclined to follow their example.


----------



## Peak and Pine

son of brummel said:


> It is good that that you are dressing smartly for a good restaurant. I find it a bit odd that people do not dress when going to a fine restaurant,


But at a Pizza Hut? I saw him there and it was kinda sad. All by himself and trying to light 59 pepperonis on an extra large. But his suit fit well.


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Happy birthday, Upr! I think I'm now remembering this from last year, but you share a birthday with my firstborn. He is 16 today (boy do I feel old typing that....where does the time go!?).
> 
> Here's a WAYW of him yesterday, with his mom and me, before his high school Homecoming dance.
> 
> Blazer/OCBD/Trousers - Stafford
> Tie - Bird Dog Bay
> Bucks - Bass
> Wardrobe Consultant - Dad


Happy birthday to your first-born - he chose a great day on which to emerge into the world .



kaehlin said:


> Happy Birthday, Upr!


Thanks!



Orsini said:


> Just about perfect, isn't it?
> 
> And happy birthday.


Thank you as well!



Fading Fast said:


> Happy Birthday Upr - beautiful birthday outfit. N&L fit you incredibly well. The socks add a nice pop of colors that tie back to the full outfit.


The socks are Pantherella, via Century 21, in lower Manhattan (a discount department store, not a realty firm, as in the rest of the universe).



eagle2250 said:


> Upr crust, thanks for the day's reminder of how a gentleman should properly dress (you are always an inspiration) and Happy Birthday, young man! :thumbs-up:


Thank you. Happily I live with someone who also likes to dress up, so getting dressed up for an evening out isn't a reason for coaxing and cajoling.



son of brummell said:


> Happy birthday, Upr Crust.
> 
> It is good that that you are dressing smartly for a good restaurant. I find it a bit odd that people do not dress when going to a fine restaurant.
> 
> What is going on with the eccentric sleeve buttons?


I think it odd as well, that people do not dress up for a dinner which is obviously an occasion. There was a couple across the aisle from us - the woman was in a proper dress, the man in jeans and a plaid shirt. That being said, most of the other male patrons were wearing a jacket, or better.

As for the placement of sleeve buttons on my suit, New & Lingwood does that spacing as a trademark. Someone on AAAC wrote me a private note, indicating that the style of button placement was common among UK ex-military officers. As the buttonholes are functional, I go with the flow in this matter.



Jovan said:


> The thinking, in my experience, is that the fine restaurant should accommodate _them_ and not the other way around. Which is why I wish more would institute a dress code. They probably fear reprisal in the form of lower business though. Can't entirely blame them. But if they have someone to look up to sartorially, men are more inclined to follow their example.


See my comments above. I note also that the maitre d' and the sommelier were both in three-piece suits.



Peak and Pine said:


> But at a Pizza Hut? I saw him there and it was kinda sad. All by himself and trying to light 59 pepperonis on an extra large. But his suit fit well.


Yes, and I drove all the way to Presque Isle to find that Pizza Hut at which you would see me, but I not you, ninja AskAndy poster. Besides, I heard that for every pepperoni one eats, one loses a year's worth of aging (must be the nitrites in the sausage . . .).


----------



## Acct2000

Happy belated birthday, Upr!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the birthday wishes, Forsberg, belated or not.

In the wake of my birthday, and with a day off work, I ran a few errands, and indulged myself a bit today.

My first stop was to JJ Hat Center, to have a green fedora re-blocked (it had never looked quite right as a snap-brim). Below are the results:

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7141_zps893692cb.jpg.html

I also purchased a grey Homburg, which was stretched a bit (apparently I have a long oval skull - who knew?).

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7142_zpsad726f28.jpg.html

I then walked up Madison Ave. to Paul Stuart's, and bought a bow tie, then had the watch band on my Cartier tank replaced (at oh, such an awful cost - more than the hat and the bow tie combined - grrr).

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71401067x1280_zps442065eb.jpg.html

Hope that the purchases meet with some approval.


----------



## Howard

Happy Birthday Upr and enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Howard

Peak and Pine said:


> But at a Pizza Hut? I saw him there and it was kinda sad. All by himself and trying to light 59 pepperonis on an extra large. But his suit fit well.


Pizza Hut is an ok restaurant to dress up but not to dressy, anyway I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The socks are Pantherella, via Century 21, in lower Manhattan (a discount department store, not a realty firm, as in the rest of the universe).


Hi, I know Century 21 well - in the 90s it, along with Gorsart Clothing on Murray Street (did you ever shop there? - I loved that place and still morn its passing) and a smattering of BB, Huntington and J.Press was the bulk of my work wardrobe. I don't get down to Wall Street that often any more, so I don't go regularly, but try to check it out when I do. Love the info you shared on the N&L cuff buttons - that kind of detail is cool to me.


----------



## Howard

Upr: those are very nice hats you're wearing. Were they presents?


----------



## Reuben

upr_crust said:


> I then walked up Madison Ave. to Paul Stuart's, and bought a bow tie, then had the watch band on my Cartier tank replaced (at oh, such an awful cost - more than the hat and the bow tie combined - grrr).
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71401067x1280_zps442065eb.jpg.html
> 
> Hope that the purchases meet with some approval.


Upr_Crust, that bow tie is gorgeous! Is it from Paul Stuart's? It doesn't appear to be listed on their website currently.


----------



## wildcat1976

Fading Fast,

When beginning my banking career many moons ago, my employer sent me and the other "newbies" to Gorsart's so that we could purchase an "job appropriate" wardrobe at an affordable price. What a great place and great memories.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, I know Century 21 well - in the 90s it, along with Gorsart Clothing on Murray Street (did you ever shop there? - I loved that place and still morn its passing) and a smattering of BB, Huntington and J.Press was the bulk of my work wardrobe. I don't get down to Wall Street that often any more, so I don't go regularly, but try to check it out when I do. Love the info you shared on the N&L cuff buttons - that kind of detail is cool to me.


I never shopped at Gorsart, though I think I vaguely remember its existence, unless the store was not on Murray St., but on Vesey St. - I do remember a large store front facing St. Paul's Chapel that was a men's clothier (and wasn't Merns, which I did shop at in the 80's).



Howard said:


> Upr: those are very nice hats you're wearing. Were they presents?


Nope - bought both of them myself.



Reuben said:


> Upr_Crust, that bow tie is gorgeous! Is it from Paul Stuart's? It doesn't appear to be listed on their website currently.


The bow tie is from Stuart's, and is in the current catalog, though the online shop isn't always as full a selection as the brick-and-mortar store. You should be able to see a copy of the latest catalog on the website - bow ties are on page 11.


----------



## Fading Fast

Wildcat 1976: you and I had the exact same experience as my first boss on Wall Street said "go to Gorsart and you'll get Brooks Brothers' clothes at 30% off - same quality, not a fancy store." And he was right. That place was a gem.

Upr: it was definitely on Murray as I went there 1000+ times. It was in an old warehouse / industrial office type of building with a small nondescript sign out front. You walked up a flight of rickety stairs, pushed through a metal door that weighed 500 lbs. and the place looked like a cross between a discount store and a warehouse. Not one fancy fixture, clothes on racks and in stacks, floors of heavily worn wood, but they had a bunch of all male (it was the times, I'm not advocating this at all) salesmen, who helped you find stuff (and they cared about finding you the right stuff) and then the same salesman did all the measurements for tailoring and when you came back, they made you try it on as they wouldn't let you out of there unless they felt it fit right. And most of the clothes were made at the same factories as Brooks and J.Press (later on, I would compare and the stitches were exactly the same in the suits and shirts from Gorsarts and Brooks). Even Alden shoes were discounted there. I think back on that place and can't believe it existed.


----------



## Acct2000

Upr, I like both hats, especially the first one.


----------



## son of brummell

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, I know Century 21 well - in the 90s it, along with Gorsart Clothing on Murray Street (did you ever shop there? * * *


I did!

I shopped at both its original location on Murray Street (1980's) and its final store on Warren Street.

I used to buy H. Freeman & Son suits when H. Freeman was owned by the founding family and made a handmade suit in Philadelphia. I also bought its private label suits made by Oakloom, Freeberg of Boston, and Hertling.

It was a nice, friendly operation. The casual revolution killed it in the 1990's.


----------



## Jovan

Bruce, that's heartening to hear. New Yorkers tend to dress just a little better. I sometimes make male friends feel underdressed at birthday/graduation/etc. dinners, even when I'm just wearing a blazer and chinos without a tie (which to me is fairly low on the "dressed up" spectrum). Yet three of them are asking me for advice on how to dress well now. I usually refer them here along with basic advice, but I think they're timid at the idea of joining a menswear forum. If I forgot to say so, happy birthday and many more!

Peak and Pine... you have got to stop doing this. Ruining my porcelain image of forum members.

I fully expect you to be making your _own_ pizza in a brick oven out in the Maine woods. Constructed from discarded cinderblocks of course.


----------



## son of brummell

upr_crust said:


> I never shopped at Gorsart, though I think I vaguely remember its existence, unless the store was not on Murray St., but on Vesey St. - I do remember a large store front facing St. Paul's Chapel that was a men's clothier (and wasn't Merns, which I did shop at in the 80's).
> 
> * * *


Merns was at the corner of Church and Vesey Streets. It was a discount clothier with service and tailoring.

A piece of trivia: Sy Syms real name was Merns, and the Merns store was family.

In the middle of the block (between the New York County Lawyers Assoc. and Staples) was Bond's Clothing. That space is now the rear of the Staples store. After Bond's went out of business some other mens clothier took-over. It was also a discount operation.

Upr Crust and Fading Fast: we're showing our age.


----------



## Reuben

upr_crust said:


> The bow tie is from Stuart's, and is in the current catalog, though the online shop isn't always as full a selection as the brick-and-mortar store. You should be able to see a copy of the latest catalog on the website - bow ties are on page 11.


Interesting. Your picture makes the bow tie look much more attractive than the catalogue shot.


----------



## Jovan

^ Not entirely unsurprising. You'd think with professional camera and lighting equipment that clothiers would have more flattering shots of their merchandise, but it is often not the case. Either models are wearing the wrong size (such as in Brooks Brothers) or the lighting doesn't bring out the natural beauty of a material (Allen Edmonds' constant plasticky looking shoe shots when they are actually full grain leather).


----------



## RogerP

Change of pace casual fit pic from earlier today, celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving:


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Special weekend edition - 2014/10/12 - my 59th birthday, soon to be celebrated at Cafe Boulud.
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7137556x1280_zpscb866e66.jpg.html


Sorry I missed your birthday, upr_crust, but you knocked this "birthday suit" out of the park.

Oh, and I don't particularly care to see the other birthday suit. That's for you and yours alone.


----------



## Jovan

Going to be a tough followup to Bruce and Roger as always.

I need to stem my addiction to this suit. (And possibly narrow the trousers. They almost read as boot cut from the side.)

Brooks Brothers Makers suit and tie
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Ledbury pocket square
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Croft & barrow belt
Express socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## upr_crust

Back to normal, after a long weekend with a birthday in the middle. Thanks, all, for the good wishes.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Floris Cefiro

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7148550x1280_zps143a8a26.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7149614x1280_zps2a9a73ec.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7146935x1280_zps045da7d1.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71431079x1280_zps6f474627.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7145865x1280_zpsa34e6b5d.jpg.html


----------



## 69firebird

upr_crust said:


> Back to normal, after a long weekend with a birthday in the middle. Thanks, all, for the good wishes.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Floris Cefiro
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7148550x1280_zps143a8a26.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7149614x1280_zps2a9a73ec.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7146935x1280_zps045da7d1.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71431079x1280_zps6f474627.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7145865x1280_zpsa34e6b5d.jpg.html


Looking good as usual sir!


----------



## son of brummell

upr_crust said:


> * * * My first stop was to JJ Hat Center, to have a green fedora re-blocked (it had never looked quite right as a snap-brim). * * *
> 
> I also purchased a grey Homburg, which was stretched a bit (apparently I have a long oval skull - who knew?).
> 
> * * *
> 
> Hope that the purchases meet with some approval.


The hats are nice.

Who are the makers? Are both fur felt?


----------



## crocto

Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Happy birthday, Upr_Crust! I hope you had a good one 

I wore this yesterday because it was raining  The little piece of paper I put there because of a comment made in FedoraLounge :rolleyes2:


----------



## upr_crust

son of brummell said:


> The hats are nice.Who are the makers? Are both fur felt?


The green fedora from yesterday, the maker was Tesi; the grey Homburg was made by Selentino, and I believe that both are fur felt.


69firebird said:


> Looking good as usual sir!





HamilcarBarca said:


> Happy birthday, Upr_Crust! I hope you had a good one


Thank you, gentlemen - a good time was had by all, in terms of my birthday.


----------



## Fading Fast

son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust and Fading Fast: we're showing our age.


You are so right. But it is fun to think back and share the memory of those stores - they were special.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Change of pace casual fit pic from earlier today, celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving:


That is nice Roger.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Happy birthday, Upr_Crust! I hope you had a good one
> 
> I wore this yesterday because it was raining  The little piece of paper I put there because of a comment made in FedoraLounge :rolleyes2:


Barca I love your style of dress.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> Going to be a tough followup to Bruce and Roger as always.
> 
> I need to stem my addiction to this suit. (And possibly narrow the trousers. They almost read as boot cut from the side.)
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers suit and tie
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Ledbury pocket square
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Croft & barrow belt
> Express socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


Love the choice of tie, Jovan.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks!


----------



## crocto

Jovan, I've got the same watch with a red and grey stripe. Does yours tick obscenely loud?


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks a lot, Mr. Howard. Have you ever posted a picture here?


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, Howard.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> Jovan, I've got the same watch with a red and grey stripe. Does yours tick obscenely loud?


Oh lord, yes. I don't know if it's just dated technology or cheapness.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger, your casual outfit looks as spot on as your business ones do with, of course, an insanely gorgeous pair of shoes involved. And, assuming that is your house, your home looks as incredible as your outfits - very pretty front door area.


----------



## upr_crust

Loafers with a suit - I'm in a transgressive mood this morning . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - BB Aldens

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7154547x1280_zps3c23d902.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7155579x1280_zpsf7a6007c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7153904x1280_zps47a097a4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71511080x1280_zps6c032e04.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7152925x1280_zpsd3c04a70.jpg.html


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Roger, your casual outfit looks as spot on as your business ones do with, of course, an insanely gorgeous pair of shoes involved. And, assuming that is your house, your home looks as incredible as your outfits - very pretty front door area.


Thanks FF - that is my parents' place.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thanks FF - that is my parents' place.


So your outstanding taste was bred in the bone.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thanks a lot, Mr. Howard. Have you ever posted a picture here?


I'm going to try, I wear clip on ties, does that count?


----------



## Roycru

Standing around something seasonal (a costume from "Wicked") and wearing a Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, blue and white OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Leatherman belt, L L Bean cord trousers, (and AE shoes).....


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: John W. Nordstrom
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
Socks: Boss


----------



## upr_crust

Dressing for an anticipated monsoon, here in NYC this morning.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7160547x1280_zps3526db68.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7161590x1280_zps6d5d614d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7159943x1280_zps8fa14101.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71571171x1280_zps4d8e33c4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7158872x1280_zps55092a80.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice red tie.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a patterned suit. The contestants, so far, seem to be leaning towards heavily patterned suits. I chose this one for my entry into this challenge.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7166545x1280_zps8c0092b8.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7167611x1280_zps52b817e3.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7165798x1280_zps23780dff.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71631080x1280_zpsfcf68572.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7164865x1280_zps9809fc4e.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, while that is an incredible suit and outfit (all the details are terrific), you should have brought out the Howitzer of pattern suits: your Phineas Cole brown window pane. One blast from that awesome suit and the competition would be lying wounded all around you. 

Also, "wear a patterned suit," the idea well seems to be running a little dry over there.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, while that is an incredible suit and outfit (all the details are terrific), you should have brought out the Howitzer of pattern suits: your Phineas Cole brown window pane. One blast from that awesome suit and the competition would be lying wounded all around you. Also, "wear a patterned suit," the idea well seems to be running a little dry over there.


I've worn the Phineas Cole Howitzer more often of late than today's suit - best to let certain potent weapons in my sartorial arsenal lie fallow for a bit, such that their re-emergence has more power. I will admit that the idea for this week's challenge was hardly inspired, but it does allow a massive amount of latitude as to execution. We shall see what the results are, once all the entries are in.


----------



## RogerP

I'm sure I've said before how much I love that tie crusty, but I'm saying it again.

From yesterday (and yes, my left sleeve is hung up on my watch yet again):


----------



## crocto

I very much like that tie RogerP any information on it?


----------



## wildcat1976

Roger,

Your entire outfit today is outstanding!


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> I'm sure I've said before how much I love that tie crusty, but I'm saying it again.
> 
> From yesterday (and yes, my left sleeve is hung up on my watch yet again):


Spectacular as always.... BUT THOSE SHOES!!! OH THOSE SHOES..... what a beauty.


----------



## Howard

Wow Rog those are some nice shoelaces.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents.

crocto, the tie is Bigi Cravatte - Milano.

sskim 3, Howard - cheers - these shoes just blew me away when I opened the box. The Cranberry laces are original equipment from Cleverley. I was unsure about them at first but they grew on me quickly and now I can't imagine doing without them.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the compliment on yesterday's tie, Roger - it's becoming very much a Charvet weekend.

Special weekend edition - dinner at Jean-Georges with my partner and Bernoulli

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Braces - PRL
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7172547x1280_zpsa9d59bdc.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7173609x1280_zps6312fa03.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7171832x1280_zpsbe8de43b.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71691079x1280_zps85e0aa6d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7170882x1280_zps74046120.jpg.html


----------



## drlivingston

RogerP said:


> the tie is Bigi Cravatte - Milano.


Shhhhh... (whispering conspiratorially) C'mon, Roger. Keep Bigi on the down-low. They tend to fly under the radar from most of the Kiton, Hermes, and Ferragamo crowd.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Are those fob watches? Or whatever you call them.


----------



## RogerP

No fit pics today, but I am wearing these lovely Carmina 973s in cognac shell:


----------



## FilipI

Blazer - Hardwick
Shirt and PS - JAB
Pants - LE
Shoes - Bass
Shades - Persol


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz




----------



## GWW

It's more "What were you wearing a month ago?", but I did not get the picture until now :biggrin::


----------



## Fading Fast

*Upr*: That is a beautiful outfit anchored by an outstanding suit. What a perfect suit for a Saturday night dinner out at a fine restaurant. It's pattern is a step past traditional business attire which is spot on for bringing a bit of style to the evening. And the tie does the exact same thing. I hope the food lived up to your clothes.

*JasonMarshallJazz:* welcome. I love the pattern, texture, fabric and cut of the suit - outstanding. You could step right into the 1930s which is - IMHO - the time when American men's clothing was at its best. That said, there is nothing dated about it (which is part of why the 1930s got it right) - just classic. The same can be said for the shirt and tie (really, like the tie), but the suit is the main attraction in your outfit (and you obviously knew that as you kept everything else simple and elegant so as to not overwhelm). I bet you have on a great pair of shoes or dress boots.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


... what a fantastic first contribution to this thread. You are very welcome indeed.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^
O how right you are. 

Mr. Jazzman, feel free to climb to that rooftop with a tri-pod in one hand and the sax in the other and snap away. Talk about breath of fresh air.


----------



## Tomayto

Guess I won't top that other first entry with my wrinkly BB, JAB signature navy jacket and synthetic chinos, lol.

But seriously, if that's the first pic from Jason, I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

Different strokes, different folks. You look very fine in that. Kind of a D.H. Lawrence look. Me likes. Even the bow, which me usually doesn't like. Collar might be a tad large, is it buttoned? Welcome here. Post more. No sax tho, Jazzman's got that territory staked out.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Just realized you're standing in an RC church. Good, God appreciates good duds too.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tomayto: welcome, tough day to post your first pick with Jason bringing out the howitzer of first post on the same day. Kidding aside, nice rig, you look natural in the bow tie and outfit overall which is more important than this or that small detail (although, I'm not above saying something against synthetic materials, especially for chinos which - IMHO - can only be chinos if they are made of cotton). Also, I love your attitude - you know Jason rocked it. Glad you joined - looking forward to more posts.


----------



## Jovan

That's not Jason's first post, he just posts infrequently. I wish he'd do it more often because I always like his outfits.


----------



## Tomayto

Thanks for the replies so far! Was a bit nervous about my first posting but I think I've started to get a good sense of style these past few months. My wardrobe is still pretty barebones and mostly synthetic or a blend, with only two JAB Sig suits, one navy and one black. My only pair of full grain shoes are some more casual, brown J&Ms which I wore but are out of frame. Having finally acquired my first real part-time job a few months ago, though, I'm going to start saving to rectify it all. Recently ordered several Tyrwhitt shirts (which feel very nice!), and my primary objective is a respectable charcoal three-piece and a pair or two of shoes (currently watching Loake and some J&M Aristocrafts to see if they go on sale, though looking through eBay for the right pair of used AEs also seems smart). Luckily, being in Fredericksburg, Aspetto is right downtown, so I think I'll give them a shot once I've saved up. 

TL;DR: Don't worry, there will be more on the way from me! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


Jason, are you a saxophonist?


----------



## Tomayto

Peak and Pine said:


> Collar might be a tad large, is it buttoned?


I admit it's at least half an inch big on me, and it is button-down. I don't like my collars excessively snug on me though, since I am part of the choir for St. Patrick's parish, where the picture was taken. If the collar's too tight, I feel a bit constricted when I start properly belting out a recessional hymn. It's why I tend to favor some space, but I may have trimmed down since I originally got it and I think I honestly overestimated a bit in the first place. Worry not, my new Tyrwhitts are smaller.


----------



## Howard

GWW said:


> It's more "What were you wearing a month ago?", but I did not get the picture until now :biggrin::


who are you? King George?


----------



## Quetzal

GWW said:


> It's more "What were you wearing a month ago?", but I did not get the picture until now :biggrin::


This would fit perfectly with my current thread. Let's see, we have the original Evening Slippers, the original Neck-Tie (I believe that they were called "Stocks", and were not tied, rather attached somehow), and the original Attitude. But gee, what a hassle it must have been to wear a wig AND a hat!

-Quetzal


----------



## Quetzal

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


Who said that brown, plaid suits couldn't look good?? A perfect combination of old (the clothes and those awesome glasses) and new (few men with beards and long hair look good in proper clothing)!

-Quetzal


----------



## Tomayto

Quetzal said:


> Who said that brown, plaid suits couldn't look good?? A perfect combination of old (the clothes and those awesome glasses) and new (few men with beards and long hair look good in proper clothing)!
> 
> -Quetzal


Have you tried clicking the image? It's actually a link to his Photobucket. Lots more in there!


----------



## drlivingston

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


>


Just awesome... That rig was made with you in mind.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Recent days.








We didn't match on purpose.


----------



## Quetzal

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't match on purpose.


Is that an overcoat in your "matching" photo? If so, you've changed my mind on an overcoat with casualwear. I wish mine were double-breasted and had big lapels like yours, so that I could wrap myself like pigs in a blanket!

-Quetzal


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Quetzal said:


> Is that an overcoat in your "matching" photo? If so, you've changed my mind on an overcoat with casualwear. I wish mine were double-breasted and had big lapels like yours, so that I could wrap myself like pigs in a blanket!
> 
> -Quetzal


It is indeed. This is actually the first time that I tried an overcoat like this with a sweater, but I figured since I was wearing appropriate clothes below the belt (creased moleskins and a pair of longwings), it was worth a shot. I could have sworn I saw a picture of our member (more frequently a Trad forum poster) Billax wearing a polo coat over a crewneck, but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Shaver

Quetzal said:


> Is that an overcoat in your "matching" photo? If so, you've changed my mind on an overcoat with casualwear. I wish mine were double-breasted and had big lapels like yours, so that I could wrap myself like pigs in a blanket!
> 
> -Quetzal





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It is indeed. This is actually the first time that I tried an overcoat like this with a sweater, but I figured since I was wearing appropriate clothes below the belt (creased moleskins and a pair of longwings), it was worth a shot. I could have sworn I saw a picture of our member (more frequently a Trad forum poster) Billax wearing a polo coat over a crewneck, but I can't seem to find it now.


In the interim perhaps this will suffice, I wear an overcoat whenever its cold - but not always with a jacket:


----------



## Fading Fast

I didn't even realize the overcoat worn over a sweater sans jacket was controversial. Not that what I do is right, but I've worn it and seen it worn that way my entire life. And I've definitely see worn that way by college kids in the movies from the 50s. And if Shaver and Billax do it, I know it is right.


----------



## williamson

For some time, and for some unaccountable reason, people have been claiming that an overcoat looks, and presumably is,"formal". (Our member, or former member Sator, drew attention to this some years ago.) Fading Fast's observation confirms that this is an erroneous idea - I can't imagine where it comes from.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Don't believe the appropriateness of an overcoat has ever been controversial, as someone above has mentioned. However it is called an _overcoat_ (or the cool designation of O'Coat stamped inside my WWI corporal's coat) for a reason: it's cut to be worn _over_ something of heft, usually a suit, suit-type jacket or uniform.

I stabbed at altering one once by bringing the shoulders in to blazer width, so it could be worn as Repro above is wearing his, but it didn't look right for there's an expectation that an o'coat is is supposed to go over something considerable and thus have wider shoulders, etc. Repro's example is almost good, almost because the peaks are either touching the shoulder seam or going out over it. I think maybe a single breast is the coat you should search for if planning on wearing less under.


----------



## upr_crust

The beginning of yet another work week, and it has cooled down considerably over the weekend, hence today's hat. A lower-key ensemble than Saturday's, with an unruly shirt collar.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7178464x1280_zps9ea39710.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7179593x1280_zps2c87d033.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7177880x1280_zpsbe61ad20.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71751051x1280_zpsb6c541d8.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7176832x1280_zps5ce9b246.jpg.html


----------



## Peak and Pine

Shaver's example above of an o'coat worn without suit or jacket under is good because he's wearing a sweater of heft underneath. As well as a cheesy smile.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Egara
PS: 1901 Nordstrom


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> In the interim perhaps this will suffice, I wear an overcoat whenever its cold - but not always with a jacket:


A stellar exemplum of British warm. May I ask about the maker of the jumper? Knowing you, my guess is Shetland.


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> who are you? King George? :biggrin:


More like Louis XIV :tongue2:



Quetzal said:


> This would fit perfectly with my current thread. Let's see, we have the original Evening Slippers, the original Neck-Tie (I believe that they were called "Stocks", and were not tied, rather attached somehow), and the original Attitude. But gee, what a hassle it must have been to wear a wig AND a hat!l


Well I sure hope the wigs they had back then were more comfortable because the one I wear on the picture was already uncomfortable ofter 30 minutes...


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like that hat.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I like that hat.


Thank you, Howard. With the onset of cooler weather, more hats will be seen, including a new one I just bought, a grey Homburg. GWW, remember that, for royalty in the 17th century, magnificence was secondary to comfort, and as for the wigs, I believe that most gentlemen cropped their hair very short underneath their perukes.


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> A stellar exemplum of British warm. May I ask about the maker of the jumper? Knowing you, my guess is Shetland.


Thanks Anthony. The label merely advises 'made in the UK'. The pullover is something in the region of 25 years old, sold by M&S when the label _St. Michael _stood for quality (as I am certain our more mature English members will recall).


----------



## RogerP

That is a very smart look, Shaver.


----------



## Bradford

Shaver said:


> Thanks Anthony. The label merely advises 'made in the UK'. The pullover is something in the region of 25 years old, sold by M&S when the label _St. Michael _stood for quality (as I am certain our more mature English members will recall).


Not British but I remember that. I picked up several St. Michael sweaters and suits when we spent the summers in England in 85 and 86 and wore them throughout college and after for many years. Unfortunately they are all gone now but sweaters are not much of a priority in Arizona.


----------



## upr_crust

Playing hooky (officially a vacation day) from the office, and having lunch with Bernoulli today - noon at Le Bernardin, then probably the Modern, for the Matisse show, and maybe Paul Stuart's, for the MTO shoe trunk show.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7184454x1280_zps21906e60.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7185614x1280_zpsdb8e00be.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7183891x1280_zps6d661eaf.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71811080x1280_zps2755b4bd.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7182858x1280_zpsd772aed3.jpg.html


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> Thanks Anthony. The label merely advises 'made in the UK'. The pullover is something in the region of 25 years old, sold by M&S when the label _St. Michael _stood for quality (as I am certain our more mature English members will recall).


I'm younger than 25, but there are several St. Michael items (two jumpers, one sleevess vest, one tweed jacket) in my wardrobe. M&S Sartorial now is egregious but their past offerings were more than decent, and that is a lovely jumper.


----------



## Bin'Zev

upr_crust said:


> Playing hooky (officially a vacation day) from the office, and having lunch with Bernoulli today - noon at Le Bernardin, then probably the Modern, for the Matisse show, and maybe Paul Stuart's, for the MTO shoe trunk show.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> PS - RLPL
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7184454x1280_zps21906e60.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7185614x1280_zpsdb8e00be.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7183891x1280_zps6d661eaf.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71811080x1280_zps2755b4bd.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7182858x1280_zpsd772aed3.jpg.html


That is a gorgeous suit. Oh and I did not know the MOMA had a Matisse show. Thanks for the tip. I've been meaning to make better use of my membership.


----------



## Bradford

Upr_crust dresses better for a vacation day than I do for many formal affairs


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. With the onset of cooler weather, more hats will be seen, including a new one I just bought, a grey Homburg. GWW, remember that, for royalty in the 17th century, magnificence was secondary to comfort, and as for the wigs, I believe that most gentlemen cropped their hair very short underneath their perukes.


As the cooler weather is here, I'm starting to wear my leather hat.


----------



## Howard

Upr: please continue wearing the hats, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Jovan

I want to trade Bruce's day for mine.


----------



## upr_crust

Bin'Zev said:


> That is a gorgeous suit. Oh and I did not know the MOMA had a Matisse show. Thanks for the tip. I've been meaning to make better use of my membership.


The show is Matisse cut-outs, most of which he did in his last years, as he was unable to work standing up at than easel. It's a very happy show - lots of bright colors and very organic forms. Thanks for the compliment as well.



Bradford said:


> Upr_crust dresses better for a vacation day than I do for many formal affairs


It was a vacation day with a fellow poster to AAAC, who hadn't seen today's suit in the flesh, such that I accommodated his wish to see it. As it was, Le Bernardin has a dress code (gentlemen wear jackets), so today's suit wasn't entirely out of context. In combination with the hat, it also garnered me a spontaneous compliment from a fellow rider of the IRT East Side.



Howard said:


> Upr: please continue wearing the hats, they are gorgeous.


The temperatures are dropping - hats will be worn more going forward.



Jovan said:


> I want to trade Bruce's day for mine.


I will also want to trade my day today with any of my work days this week, save for the fact that I paid for lunch. As it was, Bernoulli and I not only had lunch, and saw the Matisse show, but also dropped in on Camicissima (where we didn't like the quality of the shirts very much) and Kamakura (where we did like the quality of the shirts much better), the MTO trunk show for shoes at Paul Stuart's (with a visit upstairs to the suit department, and a browse through the cufflinks on offer - no purchases were made, however), then a short subway ride to the Frick Collection, which Bernoulli had never seen before (always a pleasant afternoon's entertainment). A final late afternoon drink was had outside at a restaurant at 70th and Lexington, before we parted ways.


----------



## bernoulli

Jovan, I did not know you wanted to be in my company so badly. It would be a pleasure, I am sure.

Can't stress enough what a pleasure it is to hang around upr in NYC. Nice places, exquisite food and excellent conversation. What more can one ask?


----------



## Jovan

Partly because everything on the list sounded fun. Even if I disagree with your shoe choices, lack of lapel holes, and wearing of ties close in pattern to the suit, I don't believe I've ever said that you'd be bad company?


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I will also want to trade my day today with any of my work days this week, save for the fact that I paid for lunch. As it was, Bernoulli and I not only had lunch, and saw the Matisse show, but also dropped in on Camicissima (where we didn't like the quality of the shirts very much) and Kamakura (where we did like the quality of the shirts much better), the MTO trunk show for shoes at Paul Stuart's (with a visit upstairs to the suit department, and a browse through the cufflinks on offer - no purchases were made, however), then a short subway ride to the Frick Collection, which Bernoulli had never seen before (always a pleasant afternoon's entertainment). A final late afternoon drink was had outside at a restaurant at 70th and Lexington, before we parted ways.


That sounds like a wonderful day - shame no purchases to report, but sometimes that happens (I don't do it often, but shopping with no intention of buying can be fun - no pressure, no trying on, etc.). I just learned yesterday that the Frick is expanding (building up over the now existing garden I was told - can't image it would do anything to impair its incredible architecture, but you never know).

And did you have a drink at Cognac? I live right around the corner and, while not a bad spot for outdoor dinning or drink, just four blocks up is Orsay, which has better food and a much nicer (slightly elevated and substantial) outside seating area. You might want to try it next time you are in the neighborhood (it is a visual gorgeous restaurant that I've seen pop up in TV shows as - in one - a Paris-located bistro!).


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Can't stress enough what a pleasure it is to hang around upr in NYC. Nice places, exquisite food and excellent conversation. What more can one ask?


Thank you, Bernoulli, for the great shot from Saturday evening, and thank you for being my most excellent accomplice in a day of designated "hooky" from work - the day was made much more enjoyable by your presence.

Now, the rain, which we had avoided yesterday, has come to NYC in full force. I've simplified the wardrobe quite a bit from yesterday's extravagance.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Bloomingdale's house brand
Shoes - To Boot NY Adam Derrick

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7190559x1280_zps2188cc45.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7191582x1280_zpsb0786892.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7189908x1280_zps3caecd92.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7187991x1280_zps2adf1ec4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7188823x1280_zps960a0ea7.jpg.html


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day - shame no purchases to report, but sometimes that happens (I don't do it often, but shopping with no intention of buying can be fun - no pressure, no trying on, etc.). I just learned yesterday that the Frick is expanding (building up over the now existing garden I was told - can't image it would do anything to impair its incredible architecture, but you never know).
> 
> And did you have a drink at Cognac? I live right around the corner and, while not a bad spot for outdoor dinning or drink, just four blocks up is Orsay, which has better food and a much nicer (slightly elevated and substantial) outside seating area. You might want to try it next time you are in the neighborhood (it is a visual gorgeous restaurant that I've seen pop up in TV shows as - in one - a Paris-located bistro!).


We did have a drink at Cognac, which was a "crime of opportunity" - it was the first place on 70th St. walking east at which we could find an available table outside, and yes, I've been to Orsay for dinner, and the food is quite nice, and the restaurant itself is a perfect Art Nouveau transitioning to Art Deco interior.

As for the addition to the Frick, that is not without controversy - Michael Kimmelmann of the NY Times is dead set against it, and losing the 70th St. garden at the Frick will be sad.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Bloomingdales
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## GWW

bernoulli said:


> Jovan, I did not know you wanted to be in my company so badly. It would be a pleasure, I am sure.
> 
> Can't stress enough what a pleasure it is to hang around upr in NYC. Nice places, exquisite food and excellent conversation. What more can one ask?


Wait a second... that's not the same suit! Nor is it the same tie! :icon_scratch:

But it's a nice suit nonetheless :tongue2:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Wait a second... that's not the same suit! Nor is it the same tie! :icon_scratch:But it's a nice suit nonetheless :tongue2:


The photo of Bernoulli and myself was from Saturday evening, not from yesterday, hence your confusion.


----------



## crocto

I like your Bloomingdales tie crusty. Though I find the quality to be very uneven. You'll have some that are excellent and tie a nice knot and others that are wafer thin.


----------



## GWW

upr_crust said:


> The photo of Bernoulli and myself was from Saturday evening, not from yesterday, hence your confusion.


Ah yes; now the suits match.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> I like your Bloomingdales tie crusty. Though I find the quality to be very uneven. You'll have some that are excellent and tie a nice knot and others that are wafer thin.


As it is, my Bloomingdale's tie came from Century 21, but it is heavily lined enough to make a decent knot.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Do you wear leather hats or is leather not your thing?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Do you wear leather hats or is leather not your thing?


Leather hats are, in general, not my thing. The closest thing that I have to a leather hat is a shearling and suede hat that I wear on particularly cold days.


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> It's more "What were you wearing a month ago?", but I did not get the picture until now :biggrin::


Best coordinated outfit you've posted here, I believe.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> As it is, my Bloomingdale's tie came from Century 21, but it is heavily lined enough to make a decent knot.


Mine came from Bloomingdales itself, I got it for $11. The ones that are heavily lined make for a much nicer knot. Their dress shirts aren't bad either though they never have them on sale in my size. I've never had any luck at Century 21, TJ Maxx, Marshall's etc, because they don't really carry my size. Or what they do have is horribly ugly.


----------



## Jovan

Today, went a bit Take Ivy inspired. Not sure if I nailed or failed it.

Polo blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Vintage "Regal" wool tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Kent Wang pocket square
Lands' End chinos and surcingle
Florsheim loafers
Smartwool socks


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Today, went a bit Take Ivy inspired. Not sure if I nailed or failed it.
> 
> Polo blazer
> Ratio Clothing OCBD
> Vintage "Regal" wool tie
> The Tie Bar slide clasp
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Lands' End chinos and surcingle
> Florsheim loafers
> Smartwool socks


I see nothing that I don't like. Are those socks OTC? I really want some reasonably priced OTC argyles.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. They're just calf height. Not the most luxurious wool socks but pretty durable and cushiony.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Thanks. They're just calf height. Not the most luxurious wool socks but pretty durable and cushiony.


Yeah, smart wool are good stuff. I'm disappointed they're not OTC. Calf height socks don't work with my legs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

They stay up pretty well but I too prefer OTC socks. Wish they were available in as many patterns and colours as calf height.


----------



## Spex

Jovan said:


> They stay up pretty well but I too prefer OTC socks. Wish they were available in as many patterns and colours as calf height.


Did someone ask for OTC argyles? Plenty of choices here!


----------



## upr_crust

Off to Brooks Bros. today for a MTM consultation, and a post-birthday birthday dinner this evening (avoiding rain whenever possible).

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Selentino

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7196474x1280_zpscef708b4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7197597x1280_zpsb09097b1.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7195892x1280_zps262381c4.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_71931079x1280_zps5f24baf3.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7194808x1280_zps898d7ac4.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, wonderful suit, the shirt is outstanding and I really like the almost tone-on-tone effect of the tie. The shirt and (in today's world) the DB have enough hand waving that the subdued tie is a great choice. 

I also noticed that you aren't wearing one of your New and Lingwood or Paul Stuart / Phineas Cole suits to your BB MTM consultation -  - just kidding, no reason to be provocative. What are you thinking about ordering up from BB MTM?

If you're out of ideas, I would go with a very heavy tweed, black and white (medium sized) herringbone (that reads medium grey, but not dark charcoal) three piece suit, SB, 3/2, no pleats, lapel on waist coat - very early film noir / 1930s gangster movie look. I think it would fit your look well and be very wearable as a work suit or non-work suit as you wear suits for a lot of non-work functions. Just my silly suggestion - I'm sure you know what you want without my input.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, wonderful suit, the shirt is outstanding and I really like the almost tone-on-tone effect of the tie. The shirt and (in today's world) the DB have enough hand waving that the subdued tie is a great choice. I also noticed that you aren't wearing one of your New and Lingwood or Paul Stuart / Phineas Cole suits to your BB MTM consultation -  - just kidding, no reason to be provocative. What are you thinking about ordering up from BB MTM?If you're out of ideas, I would go with a very heavy tweed, black and white (medium sized) herringbone (that reads medium grey, but not dark charcoal) three piece suit, SB, 3/2, no pleats, lapel on waist coat - very early film noir / 1930s gangster movie look. I think it would fit your look well and be very wearable as a work suit or non-work suit as you wear suits for a lot of non-work functions. Just my silly suggestion - I'm sure you know what you want without my input.


The choice of today's suit was a special request from my MTM guy, as his boss is going to be in for the trunk show today at BB, and he wanted to have his better handiwork on display. (Today's shirt was merely in rotation for wearing - a happy accident of the wardrobe.) As for your suggestion, what I'm intending to commission isn't too far afield from your ideas. I am intending to order a three-piece suit, SB, peaked lapel two-button, with a plain waistcoat (with peaked lapels, a lapeled waistcoat might be a bit much), cut using the Regent model - flat front trousers, slim cut - in a medium grey flannel with a large-scale navy windowpane (the fabric is intended for sports jackets more than for suiting). I've tried on this season's Regent suit jackets, and they suit me very well. We shall see if this suit stands up to the N & L or Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole models.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The choice of today's suit was a special request from my MTM guy, as his boss is going to be in for the trunk show today at BB, and he wanted to have his better handiwork on display. (Today's shirt was merely in rotation for wearing - a happy accident of the wardrobe.) As for your suggestion, what I'm intending to commission isn't too far afield from your ideas. I am intending to order a three-piece suit, SB, peaked lapel two-button, with a plain waistcoat (with peaked lapels, a lapeled waistcoat might be a bit much), cut using the Regent model - flat front trousers, slim cut - in a medium grey flannel with a large-scale navy windowpane (the fabric is intended for sports jackets more than for suiting). I've tried on this season's Regent suit jackets, and they suit me very well. We shall see if this suit stands up to the N & L or Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole models.


The suit you have in mind sounds awesome. It will be up against some stiff competition in your wardrobe, bit I bet it will hold its own.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## GWW

FLCracka said:


> Best coordinated outfit you've posted here, I believe.


Wow, I hope this post wasn't intended to sound the way it did sound to me, but if it was I now at least know that I still have some work to do.

*Jovan*, I think you are closer to nailed it than failed it. I'm not too familiar with Ivy League and such, but this looks good anyway.
I only would like some contrasting buttons on that blazer..

*RogerP*, although I like the tie, the suit and, of course, the shoes, I don't think that a gingham like this one works with the rest of the outfit for it looks like a rather casual shirt to me (despite the collar). 
I think it'd be more at home with a sport coat and chinos.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Today:


*Very* nice, Roger! The shoes are magnificent!

I won't even make any cracks about this guy -









While a monochromatic ensemble can sometimes be problematic, your attire illustrates that when the individual articles are of superb quality, that alone helps everything along.


----------



## Jovan

GWW said:


> Wow, I hope this post wasn't intended to sound the way it did sound to me, but if it was I now at least know that I still have some work to do.
> 
> *Jovan*, I think you are closer to nailed it than failed it. I'm not too familiar with Ivy League and such, but this looks good anyway.
> I only would like some contrasting buttons on that blazer..
> 
> *RogerP*, although I like the tie, the suit and, of course, the shoes, I don't think that a gingham like this one works with the rest of the outfit for it looks like a rather casual shirt to me (despite the collar).
> I think it'd be more at home with a sport coat and chinos.


Thank you. I too would like metal buttons. In time...

Call me crazy, but I think bold ginghams can work with suits just fine. Provided the check isn't obscenely large.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> As it is, my Bloomingdale's tie came from Century 21, but it is heavily lined enough to make a decent knot.


Doesn't Century 21 sell homes, Didn't know they were a clothes outlet?


----------



## Howard

Upr: you look very distinguished.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the feedback, gents.



Flanderian said:


> I won't even make any cracks about this guy -
> 
> View attachment 13072
> ..


This cracked me the hell up. Well played, sir. :cool2:


----------



## Carguy

RogerP said:


> Thanks for the feedback, gents.
> 
> This cracked me the hell up. Well played, sir. :cool2:


RP, I'll add my late kudos....I think the outfit was fantastic! I especially admire the gingham shirt, as it remains the one shirt in my wardrobe that I have been too timid to try with a suit and tie....this from someone who in honor of "pink out" day last week wore a solid pink French cuff with a purple and pink tie :rolleyes2:. I'd post a photo of it but it's a group shot and you can hardly tell the colors, but the women in the group look FAR better than me!


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> Wow, I hope this post wasn't intended to sound the way it did sound to me, but if it was I now at least know that I still have some work to do.


Nah, just pulling your leg a little bit.


----------



## L-feld

Spex said:


> Did someone ask for OTC argyles? Plenty of choices here!


I asked for reasonably priced OTC argyles. No chance in hell I will ever pay $35 for a pair of socks.

Anyone have a recommendation for something maybe under $20/pair?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and not a moment too soon.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Doesn't Century 21 sell homes, Didn't know they were a clothes outlet?





Howard said:


> Upr: you look very distinguished.


Thank you, Howard for the compliment. As for Century 21, the confusion on the name of the small chain of discount department stores local to the NYC metro area and the nationwide real estate company is quite common, but trust me when I tell you that I don't need a real estate agent in order to buy cheap socks.


----------



## RogerP

Carguy said:


> RP, I'll add my late kudos....I think the outfit was fantastic! I especially admire the gingham shirt, as it remains the one shirt in my wardrobe that I have been too timid to try with a suit and tie....this from someone who in honor of "pink out" day last week wore a solid pink French cuff with a purple and pink tie :rolleyes2:. I'd post a photo of it but it's a group shot and you can hardly tell the colors, but the women in the group look FAR better than me!


Cheers. I expected the shirt to be somewhat polarizing - though I thought that the pairing with a striped suit would be the focus. Gingham with a suit is a fairly common choice in my neck of the woods - at least among those making a bolder statement with their ensemble.

This shirt, being both a spread collar and French cuffed, would not dress down very well. It has fast become of rotation fave, in part because it cost all of ~ $40 from Spier and Mackay and fits me very nearly as well as my beloved Eton shirts. The fabric isn't as nice, but that is to be expected when comparing a retail price closer to $300 for the Eton.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Are those hats quite expensive?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Are those hats quite expensive?


Some of my hats were bought several years ago, most of them under $100; the more recent purchases have been in the range of under $200. Whether you consider this "expensive" or not depends entirely on your personal perspective - I have hats that I've spent $12 on, and I've seen hats (Borsalinos) that can be upwards of $500.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> I asked for reasonably priced OTC argyles. No chance in hell I will ever pay $35 for a pair of socks.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for something maybe under $20/pair?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ever? Yikes.

But I finally remembered the website someone shared years ago here.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Ever? Yikes.
> 
> But I finally remembered the website someone shared years ago here.


Well, I shouldn't say ever, since I recently forked out around that to buy silk socks for black tie wear, since there weren't any other options. But with a dog whose favorite snack is socks, I really can't justify paying $35 for something I will wear regularly.

Anyway, this site looks hilarious and wonderful. I can live with them being cotton instead of wool. I'm not to picky on that front.


----------



## Shaver

Tattersall shirt, wool tie, lambs wool slipover, cavalry twills, lightly over-checked jacket, silk pocket square, Aldwych shoes.









"Drape, damn you!"

Uncle Shaver learns that there is no point adjusting the crease when its windy.


----------



## Shaver

The first WAYWT outing for this British Warm









A close up of the jacket and pocket square.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver- you should post more often. You are the British pendant to Billax's country trad (cap toes; English shoulders; relative spread on a tattersall). As a matter of personal preference, I eschew epaulettes on overcoats due to their military connotations, but then again- you do sport (pleasant and in my opinion highly preferable) military creases and whispering breaks (I opt for no break myself, but the difference is marginal at this stage).


----------



## ursusmajor

Im just a noob, but isnt the stance of the buttoning button a bit far north?


----------



## RogerP

Shaver, that is outstanding. Everyone take notes.


----------



## shadoman

Shaver, you're a true country gent !!!


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> Off to Brooks Bros. today for a MTM consultation, and a post-birthday birthday dinner this evening (avoiding rain whenever possible).
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7196474x1280_zpscef708b4.jpg.html


Upr, I am always a fan of how you dress, but for some reason, I especially like this combination. I really love the tie. You always bring your A game, so I guess this would be A+ game? As always good sir, thank you for take time everyday to show us how it is done.


----------



## immanuelrx

Shaver said:


> Tattersall shirt, wool tie, lambs wool slipover, cavalry twills, lightly over-checked jacket, silk pocket square, Aldwych shoes.
> 
> View attachment 13081
> 
> 
> "Drape, damn you!"
> 
> Uncle Shaver learns that there is no point adjusting the crease when its windy.


Wow Shaver, if i didn't know you any better I would think you were a distinguished gentleman based on this photo! Of course I am kidding good sir. Looking good as always. I agree that you should post pictures more.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Tattersall shirt, wool tie, lambs wool slipover, cavalry twills, lightly over-checked jacket, silk pocket square, Aldwych shoes.
> 
> View attachment 13081


Very nice, Shaver. Well done indeed!


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Finally worked up the gumption to post here...please be gentle! 

Had a lunch date and then, later, saw a show in NYC.

Sorry for the poor picture quality/color balance...the hotel has a yellow light and a yellow wall (!) so I tried (unsuccessfully) to edit the pictures back to a more normal color.

Lunch:


















- Navy blazer: Samuelsohn
- Shirt: Blank Label (collar and cuffs are pink!)
- Charcoal trousers: JAB signature (surprisingly impressed by the quality of these pants).
- Tie: Charvet for Ben Silver
- Shoes: Magnanni deer/calfskin bals (incredibly comfortable!)
- Winnie the Pooh on lapel. 

Evening:


















- Suit: Black with gold/caramel pinstripes (hard to see stripes in the pictures), Paul Stuart 
- Shirt: Modern Tailor
- Tie: Charvet for Ben Silver
- Shoes: Bruno Magli
- Winnie the Pooh makes an encore performance.


----------



## GWW

I have to join the chorus praising your contribution Shaver, it's great :thumbs-up:

Now what I wore of course doesn't compare to Shaver's outfit, but I'll post it anyway:


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Tattersall shirt, wool tie, lambs wool slipover, cavalry twills, lightly over-checked jacket, silk pocket square, Aldwych shoes.
> 
> View attachment 13081
> 
> 
> "Drape, damn you!"
> 
> Uncle Shaver learns that there is no point adjusting the crease when its windy.
> View attachment 13082


You look quite distinguished Shaver.


----------



## Tomayto

I really have no luck with getting my bowties to behave.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Tomayto- I haven't bid you welcome yet !

To be bluntly honest- the jacket looks a tad big at the shoulders, chest, and waist. It's hard to say by how much by the post (standing straight with your arms falling naturally along your body really is the best way to gauge it.) Your shoes, though appealing, are a few shades too light for the suit.

I like batwing bow ties a lot, but yours should realistically be a little shorter (ear to ear length is usually a reliable length, unless you're Glenn Gould). That will help it stand in less an unruly manner, too.

Finally- great moustache.


----------



## Tomayto

Ah, finally, some blunt honesty! 

Well, I'll be honest right back and say that the problem may be that I'm a tad big at the waist myself :tongue2:. The suit is a JAB signature, which I hear is too big at the shoulders for most people here. The shoes are my only full grains, and they're J&M. As for the tie, good advice, I do have it at its longest setting, so there's something I can help, at least. As for the rest, I'm afraid you'll have to bear with me until the holiday season sales start :confused2:.

If you go back to 1209 in this thread I post a really long intro paragraph laying out my current situation. Your critique is certainly appreciated, and thanks for the compliment on the mustache, it'll be one year old next week!


----------



## Travel57

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and not a moment too soon.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Drake's
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Hat - Selentino


Love this ensemble. I always enjoy seeing guys wearing lavender--it seems to be such an under utilized color.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello everyone. Today I wear this.


----------



## dr.butcher

I don't always have someone handy to snap a photo of me, and I didn't get online on the weekend, so I'm going to post my Saturday/Sunday combos together a day late.

The first is a light blue linen suit for a casual Saturday with the missus. It's SB NL, the trousers are flat front with no cuffs (though I think cuffs would be nice on them). The shoes are the Laurelhurst in burgundy from J FitzPatrick. The tie is a vintage piece and the pocket square is Kent Wang.

The second photo is for a Sunday wedding. Dress code was not specified, as such as I chose a dark suit, there's a blue windowpane design but it's imperceptible from a distance. It's SB PL, with 2 pleats (inward) and cuffs. The shoes are suede oxfords from C&J which was an attempt to make the outfit a tad more casual than pairing it with black cap toes, as I was assuming that people would be, on the whole, dressed down. The shirt is worn with a collar pin from The Armoury in Hong Kong.


----------



## Shaver

Gentlemen you are much, much, too kind - but my thanks to you all for the generous compliments.



ursusmajor said:


> Im just a noob, but isnt the stance of the buttoning button a bit far north?


Ursamajor: Gosh! I hope not - I repositioned and sewed those buttons myself. Leather shanked buttons can be a little 'droopy' so I tend toward re-sewing them to ensure a proud and erect attitude.


----------



## upr_crust

Tomayto said:


> I really have no luck with getting my bowties to behave.


Adjust the length of the tie to be a bit shorter - that will give you a smaller bow.



Travel57 said:


> Love this ensemble. I always enjoy seeing guys wearing lavender--it seems to be such an under utilized color.


Lavender seems to suit me, hence I wear it.

The beginning of a new week, with cooler temperatures allowing me to start wearing hat, coat and scarf - all lightweight, so far, this autumn.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Hat - Selentino
Coat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7210458x1280_zps65197c01.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7209544x1280_zps9938f29c.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7211575x1280_zps25a1b3a2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7208926x1280_zps94fdf76f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72061079x1280_zps76bd7888.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7207857x1280_zps0bf16444.jpg.html


----------



## Anthony Charton

dr.butcher said:


> I don't always have someone handy to snap a photo of me, and I didn't get online on the weekend, so I'm going to post my Saturday/Sunday combos together a day late.
> 
> The first is a light blue linen suit for a casual Saturday with the missus. It's SB NL, the trousers are flat front with no cuffs (though I think cuffs would be nice on them). The shoes are the Laurelhurst in burgundy from J FitzPatrick. The tie is a vintage piece and the pocket square is Kent Wang.
> 
> The second photo is for a Sunday wedding. Dress code was not specified, as such as I chose a dark suit, there's a blue windowpane design but it's imperceptible from a distance. It's SB PL, with 2 pleats (inward) and cuffs. The shoes are suede oxfords from C&J which was an attempt to make the outfit a tad more casual than pairing it with black cap toes, as I was assuming that people would be, on the whole, dressed down. The shirt is worn with a collar pin from The Armoury in Hong Kong.


Good to see a couple of your rigs. You're obviously a seasoned dresser, and I particularly like the dandified timelessness of your second fit. I have a soft spot for suede shoes with blue suits. I won't lie- the sprez of the back blade poking behind the front one I find silly and jading (everyone now seems to do it, which point at how much of a caculation it actually is) but, to your advantage, you look relaxed enough in the picture so that it seems somewhat natural. (Now- where's the photograph of you browsing away on an Iphone?)

Shaver- I believe ursusmajor is speaking of the built-in stance of the upper button and buttonhole itself (if that wasn't evident). It does look ever so slightly higher than what is considered traditional (which doesn't bother me- I like slightly higher button stances when they corset a suitably slim gentleman). There is some minor creasing to your right side, but no obvious x-shaped pull at the middle. If it is the fit and not your stance in the photograph, said creasing is most likely due to your wearing a jumper underneath.

Upr-crust: I haven't commented on your rigs in a while. The latest is flawless- personal preference would have the trousers taken in a notch and tapered to mirror the crisp, well-draping-but-not-slim fit of the suit. This type of shoulders is particularly flattering to you (though I'd like to see you in a soft construction, for comparison's sake). Your outfit on #30284 I like, too- excellent use of a black on avender-, altough the jacket (speaking of button stances) does look like it could be let out a notch.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: JAB
Tie: Ted Baker
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
Socks: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Shaver

Anthony Charton said:


> ...
> Shaver- I believe ursusmajor is speaking of the built-in stance of the upper button and buttonhole itself (if that wasn't evident). It does look ever so slightly higher than what is considered traditional (which doesn't bother me- I like slightly higher button stances when they corset a suitably slim gentleman). There is some minor creasing to your right side, but no obvious x-shaped pull at the middle. If it is the fit and not your stance in the photograph, said creasing is most likely due to your wearing a jumper underneath.


Ahh.. I see. I had presumed (for some reason) that the comment was directed at the British Warm.

And, of course, any perceived issues with fit are *always* resultant of stance. :rolleyes2:


----------



## upr_crust

Anthony Charton said:


> Upr-crust: I haven't commented on your rigs in a while. The latest is flawless- personal preference would have the trousers taken in a notch and tapered to mirror the crisp, well-draping-but-not-slim fit of the suit. This type of shoulders is particularly flattering to you (though I'd like to see you in a soft construction, for comparison's sake). Your outfit on #30284 I like, too- excellent use of a black on avender-, altough the jacket (speaking of button stances) does look like it could be let out a notch.


Today's suit is four years old, and has been taken in at the waist and seat, but the legs not tapered - maybe after its next rotation in service. As for a soft shoulder, several people have wondered what I'd look like in a silhouette like that - I will have to try it some place where photos can be taken. As for black on lavender, the black stripe suit usually fits me fine - it was taken in from its original proportions in the recent past. The navy suit with lavender shirt from Friday is a size 40R (I am now a 41R, apparently, from the last measurements taken Thursday for my next MTM suit), and the waist of the jacket was let out a bit. It has also been a very rough week, food-wise - many celebratory events over the last couple of weeks, since my birthday mid-month. Dieiting may fix these small problems .


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Upr, magnificent as always -- you remain a continuous source of inspiration.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Daunting to post in such close proximity to Upr, but here goes nothing. (Smudge is on mirror, not on coat).



















Blazer: Samuelsohn
Pants: JAB signature
Shirt: Natty, custom large collar
Tie: Charvet for Ben Silver
Shoes: Alden longwing (tan calf)
Cufflinks: sketch of Heisenberg, for any Breaking Bad fans. 

I consider this outfit a victory, because I went here:

















...where I was quickly accosted by a feral New Jersey-an who demanded I bring him shoes. He thought I was an employee! That was probably the first and only time I've been happy to be confused for a salesperson.


----------



## crocto

Tomayto said:


> Ah, finally, some blunt honesty!
> 
> Well, I'll be honest right back and say that the problem may be that I'm a tad big at the waist myself :tongue2:. The suit is a JAB signature, which I hear is too big at the shoulders for most people here.


Yeah, the JAB suits all have huge shoulders. Not only in terms of padding but the length of them usually extends pasts one's natural shoulder by quite a ways.

Anyway, it's not just the shoulders but it seems the jacket is also too big in the chest as well as along the sides.


----------



## Xhris4nsel

Today, since it's just an ordinary day for me, no special occasions or events, I am wearing my favorite outfit, a simple Shirt and Denim Jeans with my favorite chuck taylor shoes. Pretty simple yet very comfty.


----------



## dr.butcher

Anthony Charton said:


> I won't lie- the sprez of the back blade poking behind the front one I find silly and jading (everyone now seems to do it, which point at how much of a caculation it actually is) but, to your advantage, you look relaxed enough in the picture so that it seems somewhat natural. (Now- where's the photograph of you browsing away on an Iphone?)


I think I can offer an explanation, and perhaps justification, for wearing the back blade longer than the front blade. Although the tie in that photo hangs a lot lower than the waistband of the trousers, what you notice as jarring is only that the back blade hangs lower than the front blade. Yet one of the first rules I learnt about tying ties was that the tip of the front blade should be on top of, or in the middle of, the belt buckle. A tie worn that long with low-rise trousers would look ridiculous just for how far down it hung.

I remember reading that as trousers were worn lower, the average length of ties increased. I remembered this when I first started buying vintage ties and tried one on with a pair of jeans. To get the front blade the right length, the back blade hung down about two inches, too short to lie down flat. It stuck out and looked rather strange. When I wore this tie with high rise trousers it was the right length. In both those photos I'm wearing high rise trousers. In the top photo I'm wearing a vintage tie of about 53 inches in length and it's just right, and in the bottom photo I'm wearing a new tie that's about 60 inches in length.

If I tie the tie so that the front blade hits the waistband, the back blade is ridiculously long and the only option is to tuck it into the trousers, which is neither comfortable nor practical. Moreover, at that length, the part of the tie that hit the knot is too thick, and to someone accustomed to looking at tie knots, it doesn't feel right. If I tie the tie longer yet with the "correct" relation between the blades it also looks wrong: the front and back blade are in proportion to each other, i.e. the front is a tad longer, yet it's out of proportion with the rest of the outfit and looks silly as such. It's the same goofy look you would have if you wore a tie from the little boys section and the front blade came halfway down your chest and the back blade was a tad shorter, again the tie would be in proportion to itself but not to the rest of the outfit. So the "only" thing to do is the tie back blade a tad longer. By comparison, this makes the front blade look shorter and the resulting look is pleasing and "proportional". I would venture a guess that the trend for high rise trousers is connected to the trend for wearing the back blade longer because it's the natural effect of pairing an old-fashioned trousers length with a modern necktie length.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Some excellent looks.

Paul Stuart is one of the few stores where I _know_ I'll be outdressed by all of the salespeople, so being mistaken for one of their employees isn't so bad in my book.

Dr. Butcher, I like both of those, though the vintage tie is a bit too interesting for me.

Shaver, I'll add my voice to the chorus of praise for your exceptional attire.

Here's two recent days for me. I think I need trousers looser than one of these pairs and tighter than the other. I'm leaning towards keeping the beard and losing a lot of the hair.


----------



## Tomayto

I dig the brown look. As for hair, I personally trim my beard and keep my hair short, and let the mustache be my signature.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello everyone. Today I wear this.


Barca, It's a bit blurry, overall very nice.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love the scarf look.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I like all your styles, but I find this very nice indeed, especially the contrast between PS and tie and jacket. The jacket is quite nice too, with a great roll.

(Dumb question here: what's the term for the flap at the top of the lapel? I've either forgotten it or never knew it to begin with).


----------



## ruvort

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> I like all your styles, but I find this very nice indeed, especially the contrast between PS and tie and jacket. The jacket is quite nice too, with a great roll.
> 
> (Dumb question here: what's the term for the flap at the top of the lapel? I've either forgotten it or never knew it to begin with).


I want to say it's called a "chin strap" but I may be way off.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, DMM. I seem to recall I picked out a different square, and then found that one still in the pocket. I'm glad it worked as well as it did.



ruvort said:


> I want to say it's called a "chin strap" but I may be way off.


As far as I know it's called a throat latch.


----------



## ruvort

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> As far as I know it's called a throat latch.


Seems like you are correct:


----------



## Anthony Charton

YRR- you've nailed it. Twice. FWIW, I feel like fit on the plum cords is spot-on and beseeming to a young, slender man -high seat, relatively narrow leg. I've been looking for a similar wool/cashmere ochre tie for a while.

drblutcher- thanks for this detailed response. Your point on the collision of high rises and modern ties is insightful. I have a stock of shorter ties which I wear whenever I'm wearing with very high rises without a waistcoat, vest, or other form of waist covering, but see- now that I'm hearing the story, it does look sprez. I dunno- how good is your italian?



Devinmilesmurphy said:


> *Daunting to post in such close proximity to Upr, but here goes nothing.
> 
> *


Humbug ! Any serious contribution is welcome. If my thoughts on this are of any interest, here are a few thoughts:

-Individually, all components are of good quality and generally serviceable. Nonetheless, here they combine in a way that isn't the most harmonious. Your blazer and odd trousers compliment each other very well, but the Aldens are too light (and too casual- four eyelets; vamp sown in; heavy sole; wingtips) to support your choice of garments.) A dark(er) brown, burgundy, or oxblood captoe of quarter brogue would operate much more commendably here.

-_When I'm about to go out, I look in the mirror and take off an accessory._ I paraphrase. Accessories are nice, but you're flying with a rather loud tie pin _and_ a lapel pin, on top of gold blazer buttons (which aren't the subtlest things ever). To me, this is tilting dangerously over bling territory.

-Fit. It's everything, or most of everything. You look better here than 98% of adult men (your clothes do, anyway), but I can't begin to tell you how much of an improovement the whole thing would be if your trousers were taken in to a shivering break (full breaks look particularly ponderous with turn-ups; it looks like they could be worn higher, too). The jacket looks long, too. This essentially makes you look both shorter and larger than you are.

This all seems very critical (I suppose it is, but in a neutral way). The fact is that once quality clothing is acquired, marginal subtleties will go a long, long way. They'll propel an outfit exponetially through sartorial charts. (Basically, what I'm saying is- this is a fine rig, which would look a hell of a lot finer with a sharper fit and more minimalistic accessorising. Youthful Repp-Robate, in his second outfit, exemplifies a near-perfect set of proportions.

Do bear in mind that this is merely my twopence. I look forward to seeing more of your contributions.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Thank you! I wouldn't post here if I couldn't handle feedback -- I'm grateful for it. 

I've never particularly liked mid-break or no-break trousers because it makes me feel like my pants aren't long enough. These are a bit too long, though; I want to have them shortened an inch or so. 

It's interesting to hear you say that the jacket looks too long. I've been wondering that myself. I have a long torso and short legs (30" inseam and 5'11" tall). The traditional advice of "cover your bum" is what I've always followed -- but I have to wonder whether that would be a rule worth breaking if it made my legs look longer. As it is, this coat is the traditional length (past the posterior but no longer) -- what do you think?

I agree completely about the shoes -- I packed sloppily and lightly, though, and I figured it was better to wear brown shoes (even ones that were too heavy) because the black shoes I had were formal bals. (Picked up another pair of black bals while in the city).

A question on pants, if you don't mind: I have very thick legs (thigh and calf). I'd be interested in slimming the leg of my pants, but I'm concerned that I'd look like "big guy trying to cram into small pants" and that's a look I detest. What do you think?

Also, about pants: I'm working on getting pants with a higher rise. If I wore these pants up any higher, they would be, well, obscene in the front (think "front wedgie"). I don't like wearing them that low (about 1.5" below natural waist) either, but I packed them because they travel well.

Thank you again!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> *a) *I've never particularly liked mid-break or no-break trousers because it makes me feel like my pants aren't long enough.
> [...]
> It's interesting to hear you say that the jacket looks too long. I've been wondering that myself. I have a long torso and short legs (30" inseam and 5'11" tall). The traditional advice of "cover your bum" is what I've always followed -- but I have to wonder whether that would be a rule worth breaking if it made my legs look longer. As it is, this coat is the traditional length (past the posterior but no longer) -- what do you think?
> 
> *b) *A question on pants, if you don't mind: I have very thick legs (thigh and calf). I'd be interested in slimming the leg of my pants, but I'm concerned that I'd look like "big guy trying to cram into small pants" and that's a look I detest. What do you think?


a) That's fair. Break decisions should be eased into, and there's nothing worse (well...) than wearing trousers of a length you're uncomfortable with. For what it's worth, slighter breaks will, however, make your legs look longer. So will higher rises.

If I may use the following photograph to exemplify my point (I'm the one to the left): no break, high rise, long leg. Especially because the seat is so high, I don't feel like my trousers look short in this (compare with the other two who, although they are among my dearest friends, wear theirs too long and too short, respectively). I'm not particularly tall (5.11, like you) but consistently appear more elongate whenever I'm wearing that kind of trouser cut. (It's all in the trousers- Billax, wherever you are- thank you.)










https://s23.postimg.org/t9v6je93f/Bild_2.png

b) The best person you can talk to is a tailor, but here's a suggestion: have the legs tapered. This said, as long as trousers drape well (stiffer materials do this; cuffs help also) a slightly ampler cut doesn't have to look inelegant.


----------



## dr.butcher

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Some excellent looks.
> 
> Paul Stuart is one of the few stores where I _know_ I'll be outdressed by all of the salespeople, so being mistaken for one of their employees isn't so bad in my book.
> 
> Dr. Butcher, I like both of those, though the vintage tie is a bit too interesting for me.
> 
> Shaver, I'll add my voice to the chorus of praise for your exceptional attire.
> 
> Here's two recent days for me. I think I need trousers looser than one of these pairs and tighter than the other. I'm leaning towards keeping the beard and losing a lot of the hair.


Those are nice muted looks. I can see by comparison how the vintage tie is "a bit too interesting". Those vintage ties tend to be on the loud side, at least when compared with ties today. I try to wear them with more subdued clothes, but they still can be hard to pair sometimes. Is this what you wear to work?


----------



## dr.butcher

Anthony Charton said:


> drblutcher- thanks for this detailed response. Your point on the collision of high rises and modern ties is insightful. I have a stock of shorter ties which I wear whenever I'm wearing with very high rises without a waistcoat, vest, or other form of waist covering, but see- now that I'm hearing the story, it does look sprez. I dunno- how good is your italian?


My Italian stinks. It's getting towards winter here now (hitting a "cool" 23 degrees today) so I'll be able to pull out the waistcoats soon. I never get more than a few weeks to layer my clothes, so I've never really found my stride. I've been looking at pieces like this recently, but just don't know if I'll ever get to use them.


----------



## Shaver

This could be a promotional still from a new movie adaptation of Brideshead.

Outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust

Last night I had the pleasure of dining with my partner and Bernoulli, before Bernoulli's return to Brazil. A good time was had by all.

Christening a new bow tie - its maiden voyage . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Canali
Hat - Tesi

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7216430x1280_zpsed4e1a2f.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7217604x1280_zpscf0e732b.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7215980x1280_zpsf7e3f622.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72131142x1280_zpsf8004ffe.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7214837x1280_zpsb23269b8.jpg.html


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt & PS: 1901 (Nordstrom brand)
Shoes & Tie: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: LotsofSocks.com


----------



## Tomayto

^I dig the socks!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks mister Howard 
Upr_Crust that is one cool suit!!

I wore this.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, to use an apropos World Series analogy, your outfit today is a hundred-mile-an-hour fastball over the plate.


----------



## upr_crust

HamilcarBarca said:


> Upr_Crust that is one cool suit!





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, to use an apropos World Series analogy, your outfit today is a hundred-mile-an-hour fastball over the plate.


Thank you, gentlemen. Now, for late-breaking news, I was at Century 21 on my lunch hour, and came across a cache of Polo bow ties, marked down to $16.99. I bought four of them - two butterfly, two batwing (I've never had batwing bow ties before - a style experiment). Expect to see the results of this shopping spree in the following days . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Now, for late-breaking news, I was at Century 21 on my lunch hour, and came across a cache of Polo bow ties, marked down to $16.99. I bought four of them - two butterfly, two batwing (I've never had batwing bow ties before - a style experiment). Expect to see the results of this shopping spree in the following days . . .


I really like the batwing style - looking forward to it.


----------



## Travel57

@Crocto Love the shirt and tie combo. The socks really flash also--in a good way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Tomayto said:


> ^I dig the socks!





Travel57 said:


> @Crocto Love the shirt and tie combo. The socks really flash also--in a good way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both. The tie was a super sale special from Nordstrom. Their John W. Nordstrom brand is up one level from their usual house brand stuff. It's made in the USA too.

I think LotsofSocks.com went out of business a few years ago. They were a groomsman gift from my friend.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dr.butcher said:


> Those are nice muted looks. I can see by comparison how the vintage tie is "a bit too interesting". Those vintage ties tend to be on the loud side, at least when compared with ties today. I try to wear them with more subdued clothes, but they still can be hard to pair sometimes. Is this what you wear to work?


I actually thought you put together a really quiet, coherent rig with the vintage tie, and it worked really well -- it didn't skew the whole thing into a vintage outfit.

I dress like this for art school (no paint most days).


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the olive colored hat.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

YRR, I'm liking the internal harmony of the tie and the check on the coat. I do feel like the southern reaches of your beard may be in need of a trim, though


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thanks mister Howard
> Upr_Crust that is one cool suit!!
> 
> I wore this.


I like this look -- very New York. It works well for you.

I really like using the child as an armrest, too! Hahaha.


----------



## TheoProf

YRR, your rig looks spot on to me. I have to say that the tie steals the show in just the right way. FWIW, the longer hair and moderately unkempt beard give you a 1960s Greenwich Village vibe. I think you wear it well IMO.


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> Last night I had the pleasure of dining with my partner and Bernoulli, before Bernoulli's return to Brazil. A good time was had by all.
> 
> Christening a new bow tie - its maiden voyage . . .
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Canali
> Hat - Tesi
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7217604x1280_zpscf0e732b.jpg.html


I love this suit! I can't zoom in on the photo for a better look, but is there an unusual button configuration happening on the jacket sleeve? Two buttons, space, two buttons?


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


A splendid combination of colour and texture, the pocket square could not be better suited to this ensemble.

Now... get a shave you bloody hippy!


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> I love this suit! I can't zoom in on the photo for a better look, but is there an unusual button configuration happening on the jacket sleeve? Two buttons, space, two buttons?


Yes, Doctor, the button spacings on the jacket sleeves are unusual - it's something of a "house style" for New & Lingwood suits, and they are functional buttons - made RTW that way.

Today's bow tie is one of the cache of four Polos which I picked up yesterday at Century 21, for less than what the one bow tie I wore yesterday cost me at Paul Stuart's. It's the first time I've ever worn a diamond-ended bow tie, and I'm not sure that it is tied optimally, but, live and learn.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - BB Peals

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7222543x1280_zpsfa84d390.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7223610x1280_zps16c8a26e.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7221919x1280_zps0ed4ce21.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72191137x1280_zps9646bc54.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7220807x1280_zps5df9b301.jpg.html


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Today's bow tie is one of the cache of four Polos which I picked up yesterday at Century 21, for less than what the one bow tie I wore yesterday cost me at Paul Stuart's. It's the first time I've ever worn a diamond-ended bow tie, and I'm not sure that it is tied optimally, but, live and learn.


I can't yet speak for the whole lot, but I'm loving the first Polo bow. Great pick-up, upr!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

williamsonb2 said:


> YRR, your rig looks spot on to me. I have to say that the tie steals the show in just the right way. FWIW, the longer hair and moderately unkempt beard give you a 1960s Greenwich Village vibe. I think you wear it well IMO.





Shaver said:


> A splendid combination of colour and texture, the pocket square could not be better suited to this ensemble.
> 
> Now... get a shave you bloody hippy!


Thanks. Shaver, you'll be glad to know that I trimmed my beard and chose an especially narrow corduroy this morning, in order to look like the most refined of folk singers.


----------



## adoucett

Cross-posting on this forum to hear some new voices from those who may not venture into the trad section often. My apologies if you have to read it twice

Today's submission:

It was pretty warm and humid here today so extensive outerwear was not warranted.

* Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBD
* Vintage 3/2 blazer of unknown maker (I think it's a cotton blend)
* Brooks Brothers BB#3 Repp 
* J. Crew Chinos
* J. Crew suede oxfords 
* plain leather belt 
* Seiko on NATO strap





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Feedback welcome as always.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Thanks mister Howard
> Upr_Crust that is one cool suit!!
> 
> I wore this.


Would that happen to be your son, Barca?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Yes, Doctor, the button spacings on the jacket sleeves are unusual - it's something of a "house style" for New & Lingwood suits, and they are functional buttons - made RTW that way.
> 
> Today's bow tie is one of the cache of four Polos which I picked up yesterday at Century 21, for less than what the one bow tie I wore yesterday cost me at Paul Stuart's. It's the first time I've ever worn a diamond-ended bow tie, and I'm not sure that it is tied optimally, but, live and learn.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - PRL
> Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - BB Peals
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7222543x1280_zpsfa84d390.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7223610x1280_zps16c8a26e.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7221919x1280_zps0ed4ce21.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72191137x1280_zps9646bc54.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7220807x1280_zps5df9b301.jpg.html


That's a very nice pink color, Upr.


----------



## Fading Fast

YRR: I really like what you did here. That tie is outstanding; in particular, the muted tones echo and harmonize wonderfully with the the jacket's accent colors' (and overall jacket's) tone (and the broken herringbone jacket is fantastic). The cords also look great. My only small quibble is that the socks - while echoing the color of the tie / jacket - are of a vibrant tone that, IMHO, is jarring versus the muted tone of everything else. If you were going for that "spark," then that's a call. Again, though, I love what you did.


----------



## GreggBrent

New to this forum. Not sure if this thread is only for suit/sport coats but I'm replying to the "what are you wearing today" - was out and about in city trying to score a suit at the Brioni sample sale but no luck.

Shirt: Dolce & Gabbana
Sweater: Paul & Shark
Pants: Hugo Boss
Shoes: Ferragamo


----------



## L-feld

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7220807x1280_zps5df9b301.jpg.html


I love the subtle humor of replacing the usual faux-pinch stitching with brogueing on your penny loafers. Very sophisticated!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Upr, curious; about how many suits do you own?


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> Yes, Doctor, the button spacings on the jacket sleeves are unusual - it's something of a "house style" for New & Lingwood suits, and they are functional buttons - made RTW that way.


I've seen a similar configuration on some bespoke shirts, two buttons close together, space, two buttons close together, space, etc... I wasn't really a fan of it on a shirt front, but I like it on this jacket. Do they do anything else unusual or is it only this small detail? Unfortunately I am totally ignorant of brands which I can't readily access in Hong Kong.



upr_crust said:


> Today's bow tie is one of the cache of four Polos which I picked up yesterday at Century 21, for less than what the one bow tie I wore yesterday cost me at Paul Stuart's. It's the first time I've ever worn a diamond-ended bow tie, and I'm not sure that it is tied optimally, but, live and learn.


I actually like it with both diamond ends not lined up perfectly. All your outfits are always so carefully put together it's nice to see a little "mess". Bow ties are a great place for this. They have a nice look when they are neatly tied but a little askew,


----------



## Xhris4nsel

Todays I'm wearing this. Long sleeves and Maternity Jeans which I bought online. Being pregnant is kinda hard since you cannot wear anything you want specially with that bump.


----------



## momsdoc

Shaver said:


> Wait.
> 
> What?


Obviously a sign of this forum's growing universal appeal. This forum isn't the only thing growing in that pic. If it's a boy he may well have just set the record for youngest WAYWT poster.:tongue2: And that's the most comfortable outfit he'll ever know.

BTW Shaver, nice SC, and that British Warm looks marvelous. Who's the maker?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> That's a very nice pink color, Upr.


Thank you, Howard.



L-feld said:


> I love the subtle humor of replacing the usual faux-pinch stitching with brogueing on your penny loafers. Very sophisticated!


I picked up the shoes at Brooks Bros. several years ago on sale - a happy shopping excursion.



zeppacoustic said:


> Upr, curious; about how many suits do you own?


I don't know exactly, but my best guess is between 30 and 35 suits.



dr.butcher said:


> I've seen a similar configuration on some bespoke shirts, two buttons close together, space, two buttons close together, space, etc... I wasn't really a fan of it on a shirt front, but I like it on this jacket. Do they do anything else unusual or is it only this small detail? Unfortunately I am totally ignorant of brands which I can't readily access in Hong Kong.
> 
> I actually like it with both diamond ends not lined up perfectly. All your outfits are always so carefully put together it's nice to see a little "mess". Bow ties are a great place for this. They have a nice look when they are neatly tied but a little askew,


New & Lingwood's linings are (or can be) a bit unusual - there are panels of white lining directly under the armpits in at least one of my suits from them, and one of the suits has fabric patterned with skull & crossbones edging the inside breast pockets.

Glad that you like the diamond-ended bow tie - I may wear another one tomorrow.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to wear black shoes and a waistcoat of some variety. I believe that my attire today fulfills that basic premise.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - PRL
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Ashmolean Museum, Oxford
Braces - Paul Stuart
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7229473x1280_zpsade897c6.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7228713x1280_zps833c65b1.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7230598x1280_zps78027864.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7227864x1280_zpsfd388259.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72251079x1280_zps15a93bfe.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7226827x1280_zps4b0870a5.jpg.html


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> Obviously a sign of this forum's growing universal appeal. This forum isn't the only thing growing in that pic. If it's a boy he may well have just set the record for youngest WAYWT poster.:tongue2: And that's the most comfortable outfit he'll ever know.
> 
> BTW Shaver, nice SC, and that British Warm looks marvelous. Who's the maker?


Do you know, neither of my British Warms have a makers mark.

The BW most recently displayed in this thread has a 'Crombie cloth' tag inside, similar to the one below, but that's all.

The other of my BW's (a very generous gift from one of our members) has no labelling whatsoever. It is made to an incredibly high standard, though - mid calf length, suppressed waist, working cuff buttons, moleskin pocket linings, and a hefty cloth with a further wool lining. Whenever I check my coat at the cloakroom the attendants always remark on it's weight. It is a very heavy overcoat indeed and impervious to the bitterest of chills.


----------



## Piqué

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Shaver, you'll be glad to know that I trimmed my beard and chose an especially narrow corduroy this morning, in order to look like the most refined of folk singers.


My word, that jacket is absolutely gorgeous. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Opera Buff

Just back from afternoon tea at Oulton Hall.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opera Buff, nice to see you again. And, pow, you came back strong. The texture of the jacket and tie are wonderful and it's always great to see the versatility of the beloved gray flannel trouser. Well done as always.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> I picked up the shoes at Brooks Bros. several years ago on sale - a happy shopping excursion.
> 
> I don't know exactly, but my best guess is between 30 and 35 suits.
> 
> New & Lingwood's linings are (or can be) a bit unusual - there are panels of white lining directly under the armpits in at least one of my suits from them, and one of the suits has fabric patterned with skull & crossbones edging the inside breast pockets.
> 
> Glad that you like the diamond-ended bow tie - I may wear another one tomorrow.
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to wear black shoes and a waistcoat of some variety. I believe that my attire today fulfills that basic premise.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - PRL
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - Ashmolean Museum, Oxford
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7229473x1280_zpsade897c6.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7228713x1280_zps833c65b1.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7230598x1280_zps78027864.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7227864x1280_zpsfd388259.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72251079x1280_zps15a93bfe.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7226827x1280_zps4b0870a5.jpg.html


Wow two scarves, very nice.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Wow two scarves, very nice.


Howard, I had the same thought initially, but then looking closer, I think Upr is wearing a reversible scarf (one that has a different pattern on each side) so that as it twists and folds on his body we see both patterns.

And Upr, that is just an outstanding outfit - from boot to hat and everything in-between.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, I had the same thought initially, but then looking closer, I think Upr is wearing a reversible scarf (one that has a different pattern on each side) so that as it twists and folds on his body we see both patterns.
> 
> And Upr, that is just an outstanding outfit - from boot to hat and everything in-between.


Howard, Fading Fast is correct - the scarf is two-sided - one side a paisley, the other side a foulard pattern. And thank you, FF, for the compliment .


----------



## upr_crust

A Halloween horror story - me without a tie - Yikes!

Blazer, shirt, trousers, waistcoat & shoes - BB
PS - New & Lingwood
Scarf - HF
Hat - Selentino
Coat - Charles Tyrwhitt

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7236425x1280_zpsdb27abf0.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7235560x1280_zpsc4a7556d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7237599x1280_zpsd81065c2.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7234836x1280_zps35a24cc6.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust005/IMG_72321020x1280_zps3edaff47.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7233849x1280_zps547aa802.jpg.html


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It is indeed. This is actually the first time that I tried an overcoat like this with a sweater, but I figured since I was wearing appropriate clothes below the belt (creased moleskins and a pair of longwings), it was worth a shot. I could have sworn I saw a picture of our member (more frequently a Trad forum poster) Billax wearing a polo coat over a crewneck, but I can't seem to find it now.


YRr, I accidentally found myself here and noted your comment. You are correct about the picture. Here it is:


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax and YRR - I have worn overcoats over my casual clothes every since I owned a real overcoat. First, it was the only warm coat I owned - so need breaks iron. But, second, It think it is a great look and very Take Ivy / Trad as, prior to the coming of a more casual society and more sports / outdoors (as in hiking) clothing, most people owned one coat - an overcoat - and wore it with everything. But I never look as good as Billax does in his (damn him and his gorgeous, perfectly tailored clothes and, as my girlfriend said the other day, his "lantern jaw").


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, I had the same thought initially, but then looking closer, I think Upr is wearing a reversible scarf (one that has a different pattern on each side) so that as it twists and folds on his body we see both patterns.
> 
> And Upr, that is just an outstanding outfit - from boot to hat and everything in-between.


Wow I didn't know they sold reversible scarves.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Did you get those red socks at Brooks Brothers?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Did you get those red socks at Brooks Brothers?


Nope - the socks came from Century 21 - the branch near Lincoln Center.


----------



## jfrater

First time posting in this thread!

Shoes: gieves and hawkes
Socks: bresciano white silk
Trousers: brioni
Shirt: working style (NZ)
Jacket: belvest
Cuff links: benson and clegg
Tie: talbott best of class
Tie slide: deakin and Francis
Pocket square: Battisti
Hat: lock and co
Undergarments: sunspel (love their stuff!)


----------



## HamilcarBarca

a bit Chaplin like huh


----------



## GWW

HamilcarBarca said:


> a bit Chaplin like huh


Wow, a very nice costume. It would have been more authentic if the trousers were too big and the jacket to small, but with fitting garments it still looks very Chaplin like. :thumbup:
(I wonder if you'll get told not to wear a bowler again )


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks GWW!

You're right but I did what I could with the resources at hand. Plus I wouldnt want to ruin a century old jacket by making it smaller  I think since its Halloween I get a pass on the bowler


----------



## Jovan

jfrater, very nice. I've grown fond of double breasted blazers. I don't think I'd have the confidence to wear them with white flannels or chinos though! (I assume it's warm in NZ right now?) If there's one nitpick I'd make it's that the shirt and jacket sleeves could stand to be a half inch longer.

HamilcarBarca: Brilliant.

GWW: Technically you're right, but I think everyone will get it regardless. He also wore separate cuffs with a short sleeved shirt if I remember right, which is one of those period "innovations" we're all thankful didn't stay.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Shaver said:


> Do you know, neither of my British Warms have a makers mark.
> 
> The BW most recently displayed in this thread has a 'Crombie cloth' tag inside, similar to the one below, but that's all.
> 
> The other of my BW's (a very generous gift from one of our members) has no labelling whatsoever. It is made to an incredibly high standard, though - mid calf length, suppressed waist, working cuff buttons, moleskin pocket linings, and a hefty cloth with a further wool lining. Whenever I check my coat at the cloakroom the attendants always remark on it's weight. It is a very heavy overcoat indeed and impervious to the bitterest of chills.


One of my favourite overcoats is also made of Crombie cloth, in a slightly darker tan. Like yours it is heavy, warm, and well-draping. A lovely garment, sir.


----------



## jfrater

Jovan I agree about the sleeves. And yes, it's mid-spring here now - summer is coming!


----------



## RogerP

Hamilcar - that is brilliant!


----------



## jfrater

Hamilcar - I wear a bowler and homburg quite often. Prince William and Harry have also been sporting them recently


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks gents.

Jfrater, I also enjoy wearing hats. Mostly felt hats with a boater on a hot sunday day. Last time I wore a bowler it caused some minor argument but its all in good health, sometimes we can take it too far. I like what you wore today its a handsome look!


----------



## jfrater

Hamilcar - good Lord! How on earth did a bowler cause an argument? And thanks


----------



## Fading Fast

jfrater - welcome and great post. Very distinguished look. I was also relieved to see that you live in NZ as I only recognized about half the brands you listed and was thinking - darn it, so much more to learn.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> a bit Chaplin like huh


You look just like him.


----------



## jfrater

Fading Fast said:


> jfrater - welcome and great post. Very distinguished look. I was also relieved to see that you live in NZ as I only recognized about half the brands you listed and was thinking - darn it, so much more to learn.


Thanks  aside from the shirt and tie (American) the rest is Italian and English. All brands you would love - I recommend looking into them. Sunspel is a very old English underwear company - they also made the swimming trunks for James Bond!


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

So many nice looks here. And Mr. Barca -- that costume is awesome! It looks really great.

Today I'm wearing:
- Samuelsohn blazer
- Spier and Mackay MTM shirt
- Hart Schaffner Marx trousers (grey with burgundy and lighter grey pinstripes)
- old Allen Edmonds burgundy "corporate casual" captoes (rainy day, so had to go with rubber-soled shoes)
- fun socks from J. Crew


----------



## upr_crust

This is "what I'm recycling from this evening for Monday" - I took my partner out for dinner this evening (for his birthday) to La Grenouille, and, with an adjustment for outerwear, I'll recycle this ensemble for work on Monday.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BBGF
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Trafalgar
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7243_zps9ab4f80d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7240_zpsc85e7d5d.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7245_zps59c9c618.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7239_zps8b95b7a1.jpg.html

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7244_zpsd6a74d88.jpg.html


----------



## B_Wong

HamilcarBarca said:


> a bit Chaplin like huh


Amazing likeness! Great job!


----------



## Fading Fast

Devinmilesmurphy - I like what you've done overall and I really love that shirt - the pattern with the white collar and cuffs looks sharp (great MTM call on your part). My one quibble would be that the shirt is crying out for a tie, with the white collar and cuffs, it is asking for a tie as it seems to formal not to have one.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Fading Fast said:


> Devinmilesmurphy - I like what you've done overall and I really love that shirt - the pattern with the white collar and cuffs looks sharp (great MTM call on your part). My one quibble would be that the shirt is crying out for a tie, with the white collar and cuffs, it is asking for a tie as it seems to formal not to have one.


Thank you! I do look forward to wearing it with a tie, but I was at an extremely casual party (and already vastly overdressed) -- even though I love wearing ties, it would have been inappropriate for that get-together.

I thought the shirt did turn out well, and am very pleased with the quality of SM's work.


----------



## Travel57

@upr - Love the shirt. Very nice.


----------



## Travel57

@Devinmilesmurphy

I like the overall outfit. A few things, IMO:

Not a fan of the "casual" look of formal shirts. It looks a bit sloppy. Love the shirt, very nice, great pattern, would just like to see a tie. Also, I would have gone with a v neck undershirt, the undershirt you're wearing is off-putting.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

It seems that undershirt (visible vs. hidden) is a divisive issue. I hate the look of skin under an unbuttoned shirt, though I know others who feel differently. 

A tie next time, certainly.


----------



## Reuben

From this morning's All Saint's Day service, with several "rules" broken:




























BB Shoes, suit, shirt
RT tie
TheTieBar square


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> This is "what I'm recycling from this evening for Monday" - I took my partner out for dinner this evening (for his birthday) to La Grenouille, and, with an adjustment for outerwear, I'll recycle this ensemble for work on Monday.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - BBGF
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Trafalgar
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7243_zps9ab4f80d.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7240_zpsc85e7d5d.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7245_zps59c9c618.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7239_zps8b95b7a1.jpg.html
> 
> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7244_zpsd6a74d88.jpg.html


very nice hat Upr.


----------



## Roycru

Nowhere near as interesting as HamilcarBarca as Charlie Chaplin, but someone I encountered yesterday (The Day Of The Dead) on my way to a friend's art show.

Brooks Brothers silk glen plaid tweed jacket and blue OCBD, old (55%-45% made in Scotland) Viyella sweater vest, Land's End paisley tie, Squarextraordinaire paisley pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds brown grain Kiowas......


----------



## Tomayto

It was quite windy as I was having this picture taken; one of my poor pant legs couldn't handle it...

I assumed a more neutral pose this time so fit can be more accurately judged.


----------



## GWW

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> It seems that undershirt (visible vs. hidden) is a divisive issue. *I hate the look of skin under an unbuttoned shirt*, though I know others who feel differently.
> 
> A tie next time, certainly.


In that case you need a day cravat


----------



## jfrater

Very nice Tomayto! Maybe tilt your tie clip - you shouldn't have anything crossing the body horizontally.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Roycru said:


> Nowhere near as interesting as HamilcarBarca as Charlie Chaplin, but someone I encountered yesterday (The Day Of The Dead) on my way to a friend's art show.
> 
> Brooks Brothers silk glen plaid tweed jacket and blue OCBD, old (55%-45% made in Scotland) Viyella sweater vest, Land's End paisley tie, Squarextraordinaire paisley pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds brown grain Kiowas......


I love the lapel pin! This is a very good look, too. It's how professors look in movies (as opposed to real life!). Very nice.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Tomayto said:


> View attachment 13177
> 
> 
> It was quite windy as I was having this picture taken; one of my poor pant legs couldn't handle it...
> 
> I assumed a more neutral pose this time so fit can be more accurately judged.


This is a nice, classic look -- clean and collegiate. I second the idea about the tie clip. If we're going to discuss small things, your collar tips are just starting to curl under...maybe just a tad bit of starch on the collar when you iron next. But that's a very minor quibble for what is a very pleasant outfit -- and versatile, too. You could wear this just about anywhere other than a funeral or a black-tie dinner and you'd fit in nicely.

It's a little hard to tell your body size from one photo, but I feel like a bit more waist suppression (darts?) on the jacket would help make the look a bit sleeker and more tailored.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

I wore this to church today. The hat is a fuzzy long hair hat.










I took this picture outside for better lighting.


----------



## Tomayto

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> This is a nice, classic look -- clean and collegiate. I second the idea about the tie clip. If we're going to discuss small things, your collar tips are just starting to curl under...maybe just a tad bit of starch on the collar when you iron next. But that's a very minor quibble for what is a very pleasant outfit -- and versatile, too. You could wear this just about anywhere other than a funeral or a black-tie dinner and you'd fit in nicely.
> 
> It's a little hard to tell your body size from one photo, but I feel like a bit more waist suppression (darts?) on the jacket would help make the look a bit sleeker and more tailored.


Interesting, I was under the impression that a horizontal clip was a more traditional approach. At any rate, it certainly seems to tilt all on its own if I'm not careful :rolleyes2:. I'll take the starch into consideration, I've always gone light. As for the waist, I'm not sure it would help much for the "tailored look" since the kind of waist suppression I need is more cardio and less pizza . The compliments are well received, though!


----------



## Jovan

You shouldn't need starch and I'm not certain it would help anyway. If the collar is of decent construction, pressed well, and has stays it should always look good.


----------



## GWW

HamilcarBarca said:


> I wore this to church today. The hat is a fuzzy long hair hat.


I love the rise of these trousers, it's amazingly high :thumbup:


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


> From this morning's All Saint's Day service, with several "rules" broken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Shoes, suit, shirt
> RT tie
> TheTieBar square


Your tie, or perhaps it's the knot (I can't tell for sure) is positively mesmerizing! Rules may have been broken, but you have done it so well...you are forgiven! Great look. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> Your tie, or perhaps it's the knot (I can't tell for sure) is positively mesmerizing! Rules may have been broken, but you have done it so well...you are forgiven! Great look. :Thumbs-up:


Definitely the tie, it's a tonal repp stripe patchwork while the knot is just your basic FIH.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

I'm digging that tie, too -- would love to see it in a wider knot, especially something like a Pratt knot.


----------



## Reuben

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> I'm digging that tie, too -- would love to see it in a wider knot, especially something like a Pratt knot.


It's a fairly wide tie, about 4", so I felt like using a wider knot like the pratt or a half-windsor would have been too much of a good thing. I also think the nature of tie calls for a buttondown collar and I don't like using anything but a FIH with those. It's also a wider knot than the close-up shows, with the arch of the tie and the angle of the photo you're looking right down the barrel of the knot instead of seeing it head-on.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> I wore this to church today. The hat is a fuzzy long hair hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this picture outside for better lighting.


You gotta smile once in a while, you look too serious, turn that frown upside down.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust005/IMG_7243_zps9ab4f80d.jpg.html


What an incredible scarf.

I may have said that before about this scarf; I don't care. It's just gorgeous.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> What an incredible scarf. I may have said that before about this scarf; I don't care. It's just gorgeous.


Thank you, Max - the scarf is one of my more favorite ones.

I've taken the day off, in order to do several errands, but have still dressed in my usual manner - a three piece suit and a hat are the perfect levels of insulation for today.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson, London
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Awesome look!


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

upr_crust said:


>


Double monks with a wingtip and no broguing? Amazing. It's like encountering a unicorn or the Loch Ness Monster. I've never seen that style before.


----------



## Fading Fast

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> Double monks with a wingtip and no broguing? Amazing. It's like encountering a unicorn or the Loch Ness Monster. I've never seen that style before.


Good catch - they are different and interesting. Maybe, since they are a house brand, they ordered up something to be different so as to argue for a reason to shop in their store. Being completely honest, I'm not sure I love them - big picture, yes they are quality shoes and look good in the overall outfit - but not sure they really work (says a guy with Old Navy sneakers on his feet right now).


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

A casual lunch with family today.

Jacket: JAB (love the pattern; hate the shoulder pads!)

Pants: Mantoni (not sure if anyone else likes this brand, but they're usually a good price and very nice fabric. these are 140s and very soft)

Shirt: PRL OCBD

Shoes: Alden


----------



## Howard

I like the bowler hat.


----------



## upr_crust

HamilcarBarca said:


> Awesome look!





Devinmilesmurphy said:


> Double monks with a wingtip and no broguing? Amazing. It's like encountering a unicorn or the Loch Ness Monster. I've never seen that style before.





Fading Fast said:


> Good catch - they are different and interesting. Maybe, since they are a house brand, they ordered up something to be different so as to argue for a reason to shop in their store. Being completely honest, I'm not sure I love them - big picture, yes they are quality shoes and look good in the overall outfit - but not sure they really work (says a guy with Old Navy sneakers on his feet right now).





Howard said:


> I like the bowler hat.


Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments. The choice of footwear today was based on the fact that I didn't really want to wear lace-ups with this suit, and I hadn't worn these double monks in a while - hence, they were elected. They are a unique configuration, though I am less entranced with them than I was when I first bought them. As it is, no one noticed my shoes today, anyway - they were all looking at my hat (which, FYI Howard, is a Homburg, not a bowler - similar to a bowler, but with more of the shape of a fedora - and Homburgs look good on me, whereas bowlers do not - REALLY do not  . )


----------



## jfrater

Upr_crust I am constantly blown away by the wonderful variety and quality of your wardrobe. I am also very pleased to see you wear a homburg - I love them and wear one too


----------



## upr_crust

jfrater said:


> Upr_crust I am constantly blown away by the wonderful variety and quality of your wardrobe. I am also very pleased to see you wear a homburg - I love them and wear one too


Thank you, jfrater. So far, you've made excellent contributions to the photo content of this thread, a trend that I hope will continue. Certainly, with the advent of cooler weather in NYC, more of my hat collection will be coming out of storage, including the two Homburgs - the grey and the black, both of which were refitted this morning (they had been previously stretched - I am apparently a "long oval" skull shape - and then had to be padded out a bit in the sweat band in order to fit securely on my head). I received several compliments on my appearance today, all, I am sure, due to the wearing of the grey Homburg.


----------



## jfrater

Upr_crust there sure is nothing nicer than compliments from strangers


----------



## upr_crust

It's back to work for me today, and with milder temperatures in NYC predicted, I have foregone a hat.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - BB
Cufflinks - a present from my partner, obtained on the cheap in Hong Kong
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Tommy Hilfinger
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Traser

Loake Bedale Brogue Boots - new out of the box

The nice man at Debenhams offered me 10% off if I opened a storecard account. So I had to buy them. Will my wife understand how much money I have saved us???


----------



## Carguy

Never as good as Bruce's photos, but here's my meager effort for today.....


----------



## Jovan

Trying out the Sebastian Ward shirt today. In a word: Awesome. But I'd only recommend it for taller or longer-necked people due to the collar shape.

Brooks Brothers suit
Sebastian Ward shirt
Kenneth Cole tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Croft & Barrow belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Texsa socks


----------



## Roycru

After lunch today, waiting for my friend the get through looking at clothing at Barney's. It's still hot here, so there weren't many people looking at Fall ladies RTW.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink glen plaid pinpoint BD shirt, and tie, Polo Ralph Lauren pocket square, Banana Republic grey glen plaid cotton-linen blend trousers, Rugby Ralph Lauren socks, and AE MTO (rubber soles) black Rutledges......


----------



## RogerP

Jovan, that is a very sharp rig. I like the shirt very much - particularly the collar.


----------



## upr_crust

Let me second that motion - Jovan's shirt is very sharp indeed, especially the collar.

It is a foul day here in NYC - rain from dawn until past dusk.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie & cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## RogerP

I need to visit NYC to do some hat shopping. The selection here is beyond dismal. Well done as always, crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> I need to visit NYC to do some hat shopping. The selection here is beyond dismal. Well done as always, crusty.


I can thoroughly recommend JJ Hat Center at Fifth Avenue between 31st and 32nd Sts., though I must confess that today's chapeau came from the late and much-lamented Syms, on markdown for about $12.00 - rain-resistant, and made of the finest of polyesters.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> I need to visit NYC to do some hat shopping. The selection here is beyond dismal. Well done as always, crusty.


Now's the time - the stores are filling up with fall / winter clothes for the Christmas buying season.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Jovan said:


> Trying out the Sebastian Ward shirt today. In a word: Awesome. But I'd only recommend it for taller or longer-necked people due to the collar shape.
> 
> Brooks Brothers suit
> Sebastian Ward shirt
> Kenneth Cole tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Croft & Barrow belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Texsa socks


Jovan, that is a particularly lovely shirt, and your outfit looks terrific, as always. I admit to being a little confused on Ward's website when they talked about sleeve length, since it seems like their sleeves are quite a bit different from normal shirts (or at least that's how they make it appear). Could you comment on your experience/thoughts with the sleeves?


----------



## Jovan

Roycru said:


> After lunch today, waiting for my friend the get through looking at clothing at Barney's. It's still hot here, so there weren't many people looking at Fall ladies RTW.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink glen plaid pinpoint BD shirt, and tie, Polo Ralph Lauren pocket square, Banana Republic grey glen plaid cotton-linen blend trousers, Rugby Ralph Lauren socks, and AE MTO (rubber soles) black Rutledges......


Roycru, you disprove the iGent idea that black shoes are only for suits (and even then are not optimal for whatever reason). I like this whole outfit, including the Remembrance poppy.



RogerP said:


> Jovan, that is a very sharp rig. I like the shirt very much - particularly the collar.


Thanks. High praise from you! The collar is even higher than the Presidential Point I have from Proper Cloth, so it took some getting used to. Even felt a bit tight at first.



upr_crust said:


> Let me second that motion - Jovan's shirt is very sharp indeed, especially the collar.
> 
> It is a foul day here in NYC - rain from dawn until past dusk.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie & cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Zegna
> Hat - Weatherproof


Bruce, thank you for the compliment. If I ever approach your levels of personal style I'll have done something right.



Devinmilesmurphy said:


> Jovan, that is a particularly lovely shirt, and your outfit looks terrific, as always. I admit to being a little confused on Ward's website when they talked about sleeve length, since it seems like their sleeves are quite a bit different from normal shirts (or at least that's how they make it appear). Could you comment on your experience/thoughts with the sleeves?


Devin, you are too nice. Basically the sleeves are cut a bit longer than you'd normally get from most brands -- in my case almost two inches. But the extra slack is coupled with a snug cuff so they won't slide down and show too much beow the jacket sleeve. This gives a more comfortable, longer reach and keeps your hand "dressed" at all times. The usual method of sleeve measurement is just past the wrist with the cuffs made loose for movement and comfort. Either method is correct, though depending on the bespoke shirtmaker they'll insist on one way. I think the former wins when it comes to movement though.

Frank Foster cuts his sleeves a little longer with a snug cuff and added even more slack for Roger Moore's shirts as James Bond. This is obviously a benefit in action scenes. Here's such an example: https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/?p=100


----------



## Howard

very sharp looking Upr, better get ready for the polar vortex next week so hope you have your warm clothes ready.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I can thoroughly recommend JJ Hat Center at Fifth Avenue between 31st and 32nd Sts., though I must confess that today's chapeau came from the late and much-lamented Syms, on markdown for about $12.00 - rain-resistant, and made of the finest of polyesters.


Wouldn't it be easier to go to Burlington Coat Factory? They have some nice hats for sale.


----------



## Jovan

Howard, if your definition of "nice" is "cheap wool felt in inexact sizes".  Bruce's hat choices are far more sophisticated.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Thanks for the clarification, Jovan. I like the styling very much -- especially the collar, as noted, but also how far "back" the cuff button is sewn -- so I'll definitely try to pick one up soon!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks awfully, Jovan, and yes, I always wear black shoes with grey or blue trousers. I grew up in a world where everyone wore black shoes with grey or blue trousers. When I was at school, one of the teachers once (and only once, I think someone must have pointed out his error to him) wore brown shoes with a blue suit and we all thought that it was the strangest thing that we had ever seen. None of us had ever seen anyone wearing brown shoes with blue at home, at school, or on the street.

I always imagine that iGents are the sort of people who didn't wear ties and jackets at school and whose fathers and grandfathers didn't wear suits (and hats) to work and have made up a bunch of silly "rules" because they didn't learn anything at home or at school (or anywhere else).

I am very fortunate to have lived most of my life before the invention of the internet and cell phones, and grew up in a world where only cowboys working cattle wore jeans, only soldiers or boy scouts wore backpacks, only men wore trousers, and only young boys wore short pants.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, as for the polar vortex, I'll be avoiding it - I'll be leaving on vacation Tuesday evening, and will not be back until just before Thanksgiving, with, most likely, no postings until the very end of November or early December. As for hats, I'm very open to buying them anywhere that I can get what I want, but I prefer the hats that they have at JJ Hat Center.

Friday, an early day for me.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Howard, if your definition of "nice" is "cheap wool felt in inexact sizes".  Bruce's hat choices are far more sophisticated.


I don't dress sophisticated like you guys. Yes I do buy my clothes at different places but now that I'm all grown up and more mature I would like to dress more mature casual and professional, depends on my mood.


----------



## Howard

Upr: one question I see you always wear cuff links. Are cuff links supposed to keep your sleeves neat? Are they like buttons?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: one question I see you always wear cuff links. Are cuff links supposed to keep your sleeves neat? Are they like buttons?


Cufflinks, functionally, are the same as buttons, save for the fact that one can change them with one's mood. Most of my dress shirts are made to take cufflinks, and I have a sizeable collection of cufflinks of various designs, colors, and materials, which I enjoy cycling through, coordinating them to my tie, shirt, suit, or general whim.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Howard said:


> Upr: one question I see you always wear cuff links. Are cuff links supposed to keep your sleeves neat? Are they like buttons?


Many people (myself included) prefer to wear cufflinks with suits, because they fill out the sleeve better (no visible sleeve lining, and a more vigorous "line" of the arm). With sport coats, I prefer button cuffs, because a SC is usually a more casual look. (Blazers can go either way). But, as upr said, the best thing about cufflinks is you can change them to suit your mood, or add some whimsy to what otherwise may be a "serious" ensemble.


----------



## style417

Today was a day off and I had to take my car to the dealer, so I'm wearing a burgundy w/white check LLB button down, dark wash denim, a RL chocolate cord jacket I got from TweedyDon last night, creme argyle socks and a pair of tan AE Boulder drivers.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard, there are reasonably priced French cuff shirts (shirts that have cuffs that need cufflinks) available at most discount stores (Marshalls, TJ Max, etc - and sometimes you can pick up a really good brand on sale). Perhaps, you should buy one and try it (you can also get what are called knots, inexpensive silk "cufflinks") which is what I did years ago when I was trying to figure out if I would like a French cuff shirt. With a modest investment, you could see for yourself what you think.


----------



## momsdoc

Today's suit is an old hand me down from Uncle Irwin given to me in 1982. Shoes by Bonafe, tie and shirt JAB. PS CT


----------



## blairrob

momsdoc said:


> Today's suit is an old hand me down from Uncle Irwin given to me in 1982. Shoes by Bonafe, tie and shirt JAB. PS CT


Apparently Uncle Irwin gave you his old camera too. Time for a upgrade!

Nice fit (I think).


----------



## momsdoc

My wife always jiggles the phone when taking a pic. That and the iPhone 4S camera sucks. I'll get the 6 for the holidays.


----------



## Jovan

Roycru said:


> Thanks awfully, Jovan, and yes, I always wear black shoes with grey or blue trousers. I grew up in a world where everyone wore black shoes with grey or blue trousers. When I was at school, one of the teachers once (and only once, I think someone must have pointed out his error to him) wore brown shoes with a blue suit and we all thought that it was the strangest thing that we had ever seen. None of us had ever seen anyone wearing brown shoes with blue at home, at school, or on the street.
> 
> I always imagine that iGents are the sort of people who didn't wear ties and jackets at school and whose fathers and grandfathers didn't wear suits (and hats) to work and have made up a bunch of silly "rules" because they didn't learn anything at home or at school (or anywhere else).
> 
> I am very fortunate to have lived most of my life before the invention of the internet and cell phones, and grew up in a world where only cowboys working cattle wore jeans, only soldiers or boy scouts wore backpacks, only men wore trousers, and only young boys wore short pants.


Interesting. I need more shoes and some of the first ones on my list are burgundy and mid-dark brown, specifically because they can look good with blue and grey trousers as well as other neutrals. I'm afraid to say that I do wear jeans without being a cowboy and shorts as a grown man!

I mostly use iGent in the fun, harmless sense. But as there are nerds and _nerds_, there are iGents and _iGents_. In both cases, the uppity type who make the rest of our kind look bad. 



momsdoc said:


> My wife always jiggles the phone when taking a pic. That and the iPhone 4S camera sucks. I'll get the 6 for the holidays.


I think the fit looks good, though I'd shorten the sleeves a bit.

Interviewed today and I'm starting a new job at a local menswear store Monday. Wish me luck!

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, tie, pocket square, and socks (believe me when I say that happened on accident)
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## momsdoc

Double post. this is tomorrow.
Navy thin wale cord jacket L&T
LE shirt
Charles Tyrwhit PS
LE donegal tie
LE donegal trousers
LE merino v-neck sweater
Carmina jodhpurs 
sort of an LE day


----------



## immanuelrx

momsdoc said:


> Double post. this is tomorrow.
> Navy thin wale cord jacket L&T
> LE shirt
> Charles Tyrwhit PS
> LE donegal tie
> LE donegal trousers
> LE merino v-neck sweater
> Carmina jodhpurs
> sort of an LE day


momsdoc, how do you like those Carminas? I have seen them and am intrigued.


----------



## momsdoc

They fit great. Nice supple leather. Get lots of compliments, and go with just about everything. Great for The Lord of the Manor days. Just need to get a horse.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan,

Great interview suit - the best of luck. I take it it is for a job in addition to the menswear store (since you are starting there on Monday)? Is the menswear store consistent with your style or is it - which we all have done - a job to have a job. I ask, because if it fits your style, I think you'll be happy and successful there. 

FF


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Cufflinks, functionally, are the same as buttons, save for the fact that one can change them with one's mood. Most of my dress shirts are made to take cufflinks, and I have a sizeable collection of cufflinks of various designs, colors, and materials, which I enjoy cycling through, coordinating them to my tie, shirt, suit, or general whim.


So if I have a dress shirt with buttons, I don't need cufflinks?


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> My wife always jiggles the phone when taking a pic. That and the iPhone 4S camera sucks. I'll get the 6 for the holidays.


LOL> Thank gawd it was the camera and not my glasses. I was ready to schedule an appointment for an eye check!  Seriously, the day's rig looked great, with the possible exception of the trouser legs needing to be shorted just a bit...or perhaps simply cinched a little higher on the waist.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> So if I have a dress shirt with buttons, I don't need cufflinks?


That is correct - you only need cufflinks for shirts designed to take them.


----------



## ascotman

Your posts from October 26th are great! Love that blue and white striped shirt and love y our cuff links!


----------



## Travel57

@Jovan - Love the look! Simple and very nice. The striped shirt is perfect and the tie really pops. Also love the simple yet elegant pocket square. 

On a side note - Have ever heard of Ledbury. Looked them up, wish they sold 15 1/2 35! Their shirts look very nice.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> That is correct - you only need cufflinks for shirts designed to take them.


So let's say one of my shirts is missing a button or a few of them, would I still need them in lieu of a regular button?


----------



## GWW

Howard said:


> So let's say one of my shirts is missing a button or a few of them, would I still need them in lieu of a regular button?


Why no; shirts that are designed for double cuffs are cut differently than those with barrel cuffs. If your button pops off cufflinks won't help but you'll have to sew the button back on.


----------



## TrevorBrisance

A rather sombre outfit for Remembrance Sunday. Suit, shirt, tie and pocket square are all Charles Tyrwhitt (unplanned) and the shoes are Church's Diplomats.


----------



## Oldsarge

I dream of pheasant.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Great interview suit - the best of luck. I take it it is for a job in addition to the menswear store (since you are starting there on Monday)? Is the menswear store consistent with your style or is it - which we all have done - a job to have a job. I ask, because if it fits your style, I think you'll be happy and successful there.
> 
> FF


Thank you! No, it was the interview for the menswear store. My second one to be precise. They're locally owned and can hire me on the spot if they please! 

Their style is a bit more "Euro" than mine, but that's okay.



Travel57 said:


> @Jovan - Love the look! Simple and very nice. The striped shirt is perfect and the tie really pops. Also love the simple yet elegant pocket square.
> 
> On a side note - Have ever heard of Ledbury. Looked them up, wish they sold 15 1/2 35! Their shirts look very nice.


Thanks, I got complimented on my pocket square by one of the salespeople.

Ledbury could definitely expand their sizes some more.



TrevorBrisance said:


> A rather sombre outfit for Remembrance Sunday. Suit, shirt, tie and pocket square are all Charles Tyrwhitt (unplanned) and the shoes are Church's Diplomats.


Trevor, not sombre in a bad way. A very nice combination of colours and patterns. The dotted socks are smashing. You actually just inspired me to wear a similarly striped/coloured tie to my first day of work tomorrow. Only thing I'd do is snug up your tie to the collar.

I didn't know CT made lapels that wide!


----------



## upr_crust

This will be my last posting for almost three weeks - heading eastward towards London and Istanbul tomorrow evening, and won't be back to work until the day after Thanksgiving. I decided to "go out with a bang", as it were, wearing things not to be packed, and in combination that is ever so close to being over the top. Hope that you are amused, at the very least.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - PRL
PS - RLPL
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, sure that is an outstanding outfit - the suit is so awesome that nothing else matters, but all the others items are pretty awesome too. And despite your claims of pushing the envelope, your inner-sartorial self drove you to a white shirt so that you didn't spin into costume land. And I love those boots.

But here is the real point. What am I suppose to do now to replace my normal morning work break to check out Upr's outfit? Sure, you'll be galavanting around the globe and all, but I'll still be sitting at my desk with nothing to fill up my morning work break. I think a few "action" shots from the vacation when you get back (as you have done), would be something to look forward to. 

Kidding aside, have a great vacation.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I dream of pheasant.


Impressive! I must commend you on your choice of accessories. Could we get more details regarding the lapel decor? Good luck in the hunt, whenever it may occur!


----------



## RogerP

Sarge - you look far more dapper than I do when in pursuit of pheasant.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, sure that is an outstanding outfit - the suit is so awesome that nothing else matters, but all the others items are pretty awesome too. And despite your claims of pushing the envelope, your inner-sartorial self drove you to a white shirt so that you didn't spin into costume land. And I love those boots.But here is the real point. What am I suppose to do now to replace my normal morning work break to check out Upr's outfit? Sure, you'll be galavanting around the globe and all, but I'll still be sitting at my desk with nothing to fill up my morning work break. I think a few "action" shots from the vacation when you get back (as you have done), would be something to look forward to. Kidding aside, have a great vacation.


Thanks, Fading. Between the pattern of the suit and the tie, I thought a plain background for both would be effective, hence the white shirt. As for my absence from this thread for the next couple of weeks, I promise to post a few "action" shots from foreign parts once I am firmly back in the US - don't get the DT's from lack of morning visual stimulation .


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> Sarge - you look far more dapper than I do when in pursuit of pheasant.


+1.... :aportnoy:
RogerP and Sarge - you two look bad ass and look great!


----------



## Oldsarge

RogerP said:


> Sarge - you look far more dapper than I do when in pursuit of pheasant.


My compliments on the o/u! I've always preferred a rounded pistol grip to the squared off kind on a shotgun.

As to the lapel decoration in my photo, Eagle, that is a German Tyrolean hat pin. They're easy to find and a lot more permanent than a flower. Just the ticket for autumn, I thought.


----------



## Reuben

Oldsarge said:


> My compliments on the o/u! I've always preferred a rounded pistol grip to the squared off kind on a shotgun.


Might have to post a hunting picture myself in a couple weeks. Bringing my girlfriend home for a long weekend and taking her quail hunting while I'm there.


----------



## Oldsarge

Traditional plantation hunt with horses and a mule-drawn dog wagon, by any chance? :cool2:


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> Sarge - you look far more dapper than I do when in pursuit of pheasant.


Browning Citori Lightning?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Oldsarge.

FLCracka - Citori 20 gauge.


----------



## Reuben

Oldsarge said:


> Traditional plantation hunt with horses and a mule-drawn dog wagon, by any chance? :cool2:


Horse and dogs, yes, but the wagon's actually built on an old army surplus jeep. We'll also be whitetail hunting in the evenings and spend a couple mornings foxhunting.

And speaking of pheasants . . .




























Brown velvet blazer, small men's store
Tartan shirt, different small men's store
Bridle leather and silk belt, small saddlery
BB chinos
Woolrich socks
AE kilties


----------



## Howard

Upr: Have a great vacation, see you soon.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Sarge - you look far more dapper than I do when in pursuit of pheasant.


Roger, Is that the way the gun is supposed to look, why is it bent?


----------



## adoucett

It's called a break-action shotgun Howard, that's how you load it....


----------



## GWW

^^
Even though it's obvious to enthusiasts, it might be worth mentioning that it's straight like any other shotgun when being fired.


----------



## FLMike

Anyone remember Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer? Cufflinks, bent guns...your modern world frightens & confuses me.....

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## RogerP

adoucett said:


> It's called a break-action shotgun Howard, that's how you load it....


Yes. And (at the risk of continuing the shift this into the "what firearm are you carrying today thread") frankly I find it easier to carry that way versus this:


----------



## Oldsport

Damn! Can I still wear that to shoot clay pigeons?


----------



## Oldsarge

On the East Coast there is a group called the Vintagers whose delight is to shoot clay pigeons with either vintage (usually hammered) guns or reproductions thereof dressed in Edwardian attire. Of course you can shoot claybird in tweed. Why not. Take a look at their website. It really is a chuckle and I do so wish we had such an organization on the Left Coast.


----------



## Jovan

First day on the job.

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
Unknown tie
Express cufflinks
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


https://imageshack.com/i/exYM9Itgj


----------



## dr.butcher

Looking at the photos I think a darker shade of shoe would have served me well, but live an learn. Shoes are one of my weakest departments at the moment, I don't have the variety I need. Mr FitzPatrick's got a trunk show here on the weekend and I want to stop by and get some... blue suede shoes.. they're probably not the versatile dark brown brogues I need, but I think they'll do nicely for the moment.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## Howard

adoucett said:


> It's called a break-action shotgun Howard, that's how you load it....


Oh Ok, I thought it was my eyes that was being deceived.


----------



## Jovan

Brooks Brothers Makers sack suit and tie
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## TsAr

Jovan said:


> Brooks Brothers Makers sack suit and tie
> Ratio Clothing OCBD
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


Nice stripes Jovan...


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed....and assuming those trouser legs actually do brush against the vamps of Jovan's shoes as he goes about his day, I really do like the robust depth of those cuffs. As I recall, Jovan stands at 73" and can nicely carry a somewhat deeper cuff. :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

Time for flannels again.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## Jovan

TsAr said:


> Nice stripes Jovan...


Thanks. 


eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed....and assuming those trouser legs actually do brush against the vamps of Jovan's shoes as he goes about his day, I really do like the robust depth of those cuffs. As I recall, Jovan stands at 73" and can nicely carry a somewhat deeper cuff. :thumbs-up:


They do, I just pull up my trouser legs to show the socks. Everyone's seen this suit like a dozen times so hopefully they know it fits by now!

They are only 1.75" deep, though I've considered going to a 2" cuff, figuring I can always redo it if that quarter inch somehow breaks the entire look 


RogerP said:


> Time for flannels again.


Roger, stop. It's not fair that your mere chest shots always manage to outdo mine. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Roger, stop. It's not fair that your mere chest shots always manage to outdo mine.


Two thoughts, one, that is one of my favorite of RogerP's outfits ever - and that is saying a lot. It is perfectly elegant. And, two, if you haven't, I have already figured out that RogerP, like, Upr Crust, exists on a higher plane of dressing than I ever will.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Time for flannels again.


very nice ensemble Rog.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very kindly, gents. FF, this is way up there on my personal fave list as well.


----------



## dr.butcher

Selfie in the office so it's only a dressed chest rather than a full figure. The tie's a vintage piece. Nothing of note in the trousers, belt, socks or shoes.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Sweater: Banana Republic
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday:

https://imageshack.com/i/kp6ESH3cj


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Jovan!!

Do you still live in New Mexico? I'm surprised by the outer coat. I guess it may be colder than I realize there sometimes. (Also, you may be wearing the coat because you're not accustomed to REAL cold!!)


----------



## Jovan

Thank you.  And yes, I put on that "shortie trench" because it was just cold enough to need an another layer. This morning it's in the 20s but will heat up to 50 during the day.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Dr. Butcher -- that's a lovely outfit, and the coat looks beautiful. The pick stitching is very graceful. 

Crocto -- I love pink, so I'm biased, but I love the sweater -- and the harmony between sweater, tie, and cufflinks.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Starting to get chilly here.

Coat: Nordstrom (camel)
Shirt: BB
Pants: Kirkland wool (was doubtful at first, but am very impressed now!)
Shoes: AE (go away, rain!)
Socks: J. Crew
Unknown pocket square (a gift)


----------



## Howard

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> Starting to get chilly here.
> 
> Coat: Nordstrom (camel)
> Shirt: BB
> Pants: Kirkland wool (was doubtful at first, but am very impressed now!)
> Shoes: AE (go away, rain!)
> Socks: J. Crew
> Unknown pocket square (a gift)


very nice socks.


----------



## Flairball

Late entry. While other were out hunting pheasant and quail, and looking good while doing it, this past weekend, I wore this rather casual outdoorsy rig at a training day with a few guys from the field trial club. No better accessory than a well trained spaniel, if you ask me.


----------



## Reuben

LL Bean Corduroy travel jacket
Rooster wool knit
BB OCBD
Timex weekender
BB Moleskins
JAB OTC
Alden tassels


----------



## crocto

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> Crocto -- I love pink, so I'm biased, but I love the sweater -- and the harmony between sweater, tie, and cufflinks.


Thanks. I dig your socks.

Banana Republic sweaters are pretty nice especially if you can get them on sale for like $30. That one is a mix of mostly silk, cotton, and cashmere.


----------



## GWW

*Reuben, *I really like that sports coat and the loafers :thumbs-up:, but not with these trousers. I would prefer something lighter; mid gray flannels maybe? (wear mid gray flannels with all the things :icon_cheers


----------



## 123abc

dr.butcher said:


> Selfie in the office so it's only a dressed chest rather than a full figure. The tie's a vintage piece. Nothing of note in the trousers, belt, socks or shoes.


WHo makes that vest? Looks great and I want to get me some vests for business wear!


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> *Reuben, *I really like that sports coat and the loafers :thumbs-up:, but not with these trousers. I would prefer something lighter; mid gray flannels maybe? (wear mid gray flannels with all the things :icon_cheers


I actually can't say I disagree with this recommendation!


----------



## FLMike

Flairball said:


> Late entry. While other were out hunting pheasant and quail, and looking good while doing it, this past weekend, I wore this rather casual outdoorsy rig at a training day with a few guys from the field trial club. No better accessory than a well trained spaniel, if you ask me.


One good spaniel pic deserves another.....


----------



## Reuben

It's getting chilly here! Well, chilly for Georgia anyway. I don't like it.


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday, wore a heavier suit and an overcoat (which I forgot to snap pics of) because it was between 30-40 outside. Sadly, it was not to stay. Temps shooting back up today and tomorrow. Curses!


----------



## Roycru

Since the opening of hunting season there have been some posts with a hunting theme. Here's my urban hunt post.

Brooks Brothers jacket (3 button cashmere tweed with elbow patches, darts, and side vents), Brooks Brothers tattersall BD shirt, tie, and cotton sweater vest, Ralph Lauren cord trousers with embroidered guns and game birds, Eddie Bauer socks, and Allen-Edmonds Ridgeways with Hunter Orange trim to avoid being mistaken for a moose, even though I have half as many legs, a smaller nose, and no antlers.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Nice links, Jovan


----------



## RogerP

StylePurgatory said:


> Nice links, Jovan


My first thought as well. And a very smart rig overall.


----------



## dr.butcher

123abc said:


> WHo makes that vest? Looks great and I want to get me some vests for business wear!


I got a tailor to make it for me. The light grey makes it incredibly versatile and it sits well with suits that I didn't get with a waistcoat of their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> One good spaniel pic deserves another.....


very nice dogs you have there.


----------



## Jovan

StylePurgatory said:


> Nice links, Jovan


Thank you! Even though the fleur de lis has been used and abused by fashion brands, it appeals to me because of my place of birth.



RogerP said:


> My first thought as well. And a very smart rig overall.


Thanks, Roger. Again, great compliment coming from you. 

Today, nothing particularly special. At least it isn't a striped suit for once!


----------



## Flairball

Reuben said:


> It's getting chilly here! Well, chilly for Georgia anyway. I don't like it.


I really like this rig. That sweater is great, and it works so well with the bow tie. If you wouldn't mind, sweater details, please?


----------



## Reuben

Flairball said:


> I really like this rig. That sweater is great, and it works so well with the bow tie. If you wouldn't mind, sweater details, please?


Well, they've got a fairly similar heritage. The bow's a Turnbull & Asser and the cardigan's from Jaegar. If I'm remembering correctly it's something like 87% wool 13% cotton, between the thick knit, the shawl collar, and the double-breasted closure it's about as chunky as you can get and not something Jaegar produces anymore. I got it from Monocle on the thrift exchange thread.


----------



## Roycru

Still warm enough here for outdoor wedding receptions at night. Earlier this evening, I passed an outdoor wedding reception being set up at a local hotel.

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, OCBD, and tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Tomayto

The temperatures today were straddling the line for overcoat weather. I decided to play it safe.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

I like your overcoat, given that I have nearly the same one.

Friday night:










With brown AE Strands.


----------



## Tomayto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> I like your overcoat, given that I have nearly the same one.


Thanks! I see you did away with your beard. I contemplated shaving as well (except the mustache, of course) because it's just too much of a hassle to keep it halfway tidy when it grows out. I just trimmed mine shorter, though, as I still like the look.

Oh, and nice background there!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: Michael Michael Kors
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Boots: Johnston & Murphy
PS: 1901 (Nordstrom)
Socks: Express


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## L-feld

Tomayto said:


> The temperatures today were straddling the line for overcoat weather. I decided to play it safe.
> View attachment 13340
> View attachment 13339


It's hard to tell whether this is because of fit or because of your overcoat being draped over your shoulder, but it appears your jacket collar is standing away from your neck and may need to be shortened.


----------



## FLMike

williamsonb2 said:


>


I hope you're not the one with the black pants, purple shirt, white tie, and black square-toed, rubber-soled shoes.


----------



## TheoProf

No, but unfortunately in my pre-AAAC days I'd been known to rock a look like that. I'm the one closest to the camera with the navy coat (lands end), white shirt (also LE), donegal Allen Edmonds cap, and Samuelsohn navy suit.  I'm also wearing black Alden 907s that aren't shown.


----------



## Tomayto

L-feld said:


> It's hard to tell whether this is because of fit or because of your overcoat being draped over your shoulder, but it appears your jacket collar is standing away from your neck and may need to be shortened.


Interesting that you mention that. I went through other pictures that I have with this jacket when I saw this one and the collar is fine. Maybe the pose of my right arm is also contributing to the imbalance.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Tomayto said:


> Interesting that you mention that. I went through other pictures that I have with this jacket when I saw this one and the collar is fine. Maybe the pose of my right arm is also contributing to the imbalance.


It's because you have a heavy top coat exerting all its downward gravitational pull on the back collar of your blazer. If you had a small child pulling your coattails the effect would be the same...


----------



## Peak and Pine

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> If you had a small child pulling your coattails the effect would be the same...


Not after I slapped them silly. But here's a five-second maneuver that helps when wearing a coat over another coat: One hand holds the back of the collar of the undercoat while the other grasps the over coat at middle back and pulls down.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Peak and Pine said:


> Not after I slapped them silly. But here's a five-second maneuver that helps when wearing a coat over another coat: One hand holds the back of the collar of the undercoat while the other grasps the over coat at middle back and pulls down.


Well normally the small children would do that, but unfortunately you've smacked them into oblivion...


----------



## Jovan

https://postimg.org/image/3ug7qf3bf/

https://postimg.org/image/mhobkbsej/

https://postimg.org/image/dnxf385fv/

https://postimg.org/image/xxuqid6kr/

https://postimg.org/image/5smvoevt7/


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Tomayto

I need a new pair of leather gloves. I've only had cheap pairs before that met an untimely end when I used them for work...


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Jovan said:


> https://postimg.org/image/mhobkbsej/


Jovan, a lovely outfit, as usual. I have a question, though. Are you hiking up your trousers so we can see your socks? Or do your pants actually end quite a bit above your shoes? (I don't mean that to sound rude in any way).

I ask because I have noticed the ultra-short trouser length on a lot of men lately. I'm too traditional (and stocky-legged) to ever do it, though.


----------



## AbleRiot

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> Jovan, a lovely outfit, as usual. I have a question, though. Are you hiking up your trousers so we can see your socks? Or do your pants actually end quite a bit above your shoes? (I don't mean that to sound rude in any way).


Jovan if I may - he pulls it up to show the socks. See the full attire below



Jovan said:


>





Devinmilesmurphy said:


> I ask because I have noticed the ultra-short trouser length on a lot of men lately. I'm too traditional (and stocky-legged) to ever do it, though.


I've always thought Roycru is traditional even with the shorter than most trouser length.  By the way, as a man in my mid-30s (literally) I can't stand those ultra-slim/short suits nowadays - probably because despite preferring "modern fit", I still like the traditional look.


----------



## Tomayto

AbleRiot said:


> Jovan if I may - he pulls it up to show the socks. See the full attire below


That's a different day's outfit. Note the shoes. :rolleyes2:


----------



## GWW

Tomayto said:


> That's a different day's outfit. Note the shoes. :rolleyes2:


But he really pulls them up for us to see the socks, trust us on that


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Roycru has the "no break" look, which is very good and works GREAT on him -- but that's notably different from the "flood pants" look!


----------



## sskim3

Brutal in NYC today. 

Cashmere Boutique overcoat
LE jacket/shirt/pants
Jcrew lambswool sweater
JAB hat


----------



## Jovan

Um, guys, I really am just pulling them up to show the socks! 

https://postimg.org/image/q8gulwc8x/

https://postimg.org/image/fmwz9w5xd/

https://postimg.org/image/n5g4iixa9/

https://postimg.org/image/mwijslkht/

https://postimg.org/image/jxbn5hb0h/

https://postimg.org/image/6baxcxtdt/

https://postimg.org/image/as3abm7lt/


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

I feel like every time I post here, I'm posting after Jovan or UprCrust and those are both hard acts to follow. Sigh. Anyway, here goes nothing. 
Coat: BB (mainline, 1818) -- it fits better than it looks in the first picture; just an awkward arm angle. 
Trousers: very old JAB (red label!) (I wish their quality had stayed this good.)
Shirt: BB OCBD
Shoes: AE Ashland
Socks: angry winged pig from Urban Outfitters


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

Also, a query for you shoe experts out there: I am considering applying just a tiny bit of burgundy polish to the toe of the shoe in order to give it a redder hue and to antique it a bit. Thoughts? Yea or nay?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

I generally use darker polish on my mid-to-light brown shoes, but I only use pigmented cream or wax about half the time. But people take very different approaches to shoe care. I'm less picky than most about color.

This was Saturday:


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy

YRR, I like those aggressive lapels, and the jacket/trouser combination!


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan the three piece with revers on the waistcoat from yet other day? Smashing suit! My favourite of yours, I think. 

YRR, looking absolutely superb!


----------



## alkydrinker

FLCracka said:


> I hope you're not the one with the black pants, purple shirt, white tie, and black square-toed, rubber-soled shoes.


Despite those bad things that fellow is wearing (in post 30539), his overcoat looks quite classic and fits him well.


----------



## crocto

Last one for a few days, vacation time.

Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: T.M. Lewin
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
Socks: Hugo Boss


----------



## Howard

crocto said:


> Last one for a few days, vacation time.
> 
> Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: T.M. Lewin
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
> Socks: Hugo Boss


nice socks Croc.


----------



## Flairball

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> I generally use darker polish on my mid-to-light brown shoes, but I only use pigmented cream or wax about half the time. But people take very different approaches to shoe care. I'm less picky than most about color.
> 
> This was Saturday:


Very nice rig. That tie is fantastic. Are the trousers cords? I struggle to get good use out of my cranberry cords. Planning to get a camel jacket for use with them, and other darker trousers.


----------



## Flairball

Cross posting. The cold weather here has me wearing double tweed; Harris up top, and Donegal down below.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> https://postimg.org/image/dnxf385fv/


This is one of the better fits that I've ever seen here. Ever. Especially since it was probably taken with a $5 camera and appears plum-colored on my state o'the art computer thing. Move up to a Brownie, Jovan. And scrap that image host you're using (Postimage?). It's lathering porno-esque come-on ads all over the bottom of your pics. So, fighting my was thru all of this I still find pic no. 57 to be one of the better ensembles ever posted here. So there.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I have never posted a pic in this thread before.

But I have six sets of photographs taken in early November that I thought I might share.

But I still dunno.

Seven years here and never a pic. It's a big step.

But I'll give it a go with set one. Then I'm going to bed.
If I wake in the morning and find rotten tomatoes all over my laptop, I'll know not to post the other five.


----------



## FLMike

Keep em coming! Which one is you?


----------



## blairrob

Peak and Pine said:


> I have never posted a pic in this thread before.
> 
> But I have six sets of photographs taken in early November that I thought I might share.
> 
> But I still dunno.
> 
> Seven years here and never a pic. It's a big step.
> 
> But I'll give it a go with set one. Then I'm going to bed.
> If I wake in the morning and find rotten tomatoes all over my laptop, I'll know not to post the other five.


That is a great look. And the weathered shingle wall is pretty much the perfect background. It's a little unnatural in that you don't have that constipated look most of us have in photos, but I would consider that a good thing. +1 for Peak and Pine.

And Jovan that does look perfectly tailored.


----------



## Peak and Pine

2:50 a. m. here at The Pinery

I couldn’t sleep.

Dreaming of Jovan. (Forget that last part, couldn’t sleep period.)

Thought I’d check back here. Hhmmmmmmmmm, no negs. Actually, I think the two comments above are positive, yowsa to that and thank ye.

On the outside chance you weren’t kidding, Cracka, everybody in the shot is me. I think I’m supposed to talk about duds being worn, so in the set above, the same thing in all pics: blanket wool, caped-back Woolrich cruiser, St. John’s Bay flannel shirt under, Cabela’s cargoes, Converse Chuck Taylor hi-tops and a wool knit cap.

The pics to follow feature what was worn, outside, each day November 2-7. These cannot be sent whistling thru the air until my local hot spot opens later this morning. The bears only allow me dial-up here in d’woods.


----------



## Jovan

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> I feel like every time I post here, I'm posting after Jovan or UprCrust and those are both hard acts to follow. Sigh. Anyway, here goes nothing.


Thanks, though I'm not 100% convinced by the shirt and tie pairing from yesterday. And today's attempt at a sensible tweed sport coat outfit was such a hot mess it's not even worth posting! That's what I get for dressing in the dark rather than picking out my clothes the night before.

I think the angle of your camera is awkward in general, if indeed that sport coat is "1818" (a designation that only came around 2006 IIRC?) and not the really low fastening '80s number it looks like there. I've found, if I must do the selfie thing, that it's better to hold it perpendicular to the ground and at chest level, ensuring you don't look top heavy. My noggin's already big and doesn't need any help from unflattering angles! Similarly, ask people taking pictures of you to do the same thing. It really does help.



StylePurgatory said:


> Jovan the three piece with revers on the waistcoat from yet other day? Smashing suit! My favourite of yours, I think.
> 
> YRR, looking absolutely superb!


Thanks, SP. I just wish the shoulder measurement had been better thought out and I had asked for slightly wider lapels on the jacket. Otherwise it is certainly one of my favourite suits.



Peak and Pine said:


> This is one of the better fits that I've ever seen here. Ever. Especially since it was probably taken with a $5 camera and appears plum-colored on my state o'the art computer thing. Move up to a Brownie, Jovan. And scrap that image host you're using (Postimage?). It's lathering porno-esque come-on ads all over the bottom of your pics. So, fighting my was thru all of this I still find pic no. 57 to be one of the better ensembles ever posted here. So there.


Thank you!

It was taken with an HTC One M8. Supposedly one of the best smartphone cameras there are, though it can be a pain at times. The suit looks blue to me here.

I'm having some issues with ImageShack at the moment, so until those are resolved I'm afraid it's going to be this.



Peak and Pine said:


> I have never posted a pic in this thread before.
> 
> But I have six sets of photographs taken in early November that I thought I might share.
> 
> But I still dunno.
> 
> Seven years here and never a pic. It's a big step.
> 
> But I'll give it a go with set one. Then I'm going to bed.
> If I wake in the morning and find rotten tomatoes all over my laptop, I'll know not to post the other five.


Post more, please. I like how smart yet functional your clothes look. Better than most people dress for fall and winter.

Also, I would buy from a place called The Peak & Pinery in a heartbeat. You're obligated to make this a reality. Every purchase packed with the fresh air of the Maine backwoods!



blairrob said:


> That is a great look. And the weathered shingle wall is pretty much the perfect background. It's a little unnatural in that you don't have that constipated look most of us have in photos, but I would consider that a good thing. +1 for Peak and Pine.
> 
> And Jovan that does look perfectly tailored.


Which one, the picture quoted or the chalk stripe sack suit? Either way, thank you!


----------



## TheoProf

Cross post from the Trad forum




























Sport coat: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Land's End Hyde Park OCBD
Tie: Phoebe Hudson
Trousers: Land's End donegal tweed
Shoes: AE Jefferson


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Peak and Pine said:


> I have never posted a pic in this thread before.
> 
> But I have six sets of photographs taken in early November that I thought I might share.
> 
> But I still dunno.
> 
> Seven years here and never a pic. It's a big step.
> 
> But I'll give it a go with set one. Then I'm going to bed.
> If I wake in the morning and find rotten tomatoes all over my laptop, I'll know not to post the other five.


That's awesome! Just a few small details: adjust your hat so that we see more of your eyes. If you were intending to borrow from L.L. Bean's font styles, ITC Cheltenham is the official L.L. Bean font used in their logo and catalogs. New Baskerville would also give your Peak and Pinery logo and old-school elegance.


----------



## JArmstrong

Shirt: Dark blue IZOD button down.
Pants: Medium gray wool (can't recall the brand)
Shoes: J&M Meltons in black 
Coat: Charcoal gray shadow plaid peacoat


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.


----------



## TheoProf

^^^Love it! Especially the shoes! Are they navy blue?


----------



## Flairball

williamsonb2 said:


> ^^^Love it! Especially the shoes! Are they navy blue?


Blue? Nope. Burgundy.


----------



## Howard

Devinmilesmurphy said:


> I feel like every time I post here, I'm posting after Jovan or UprCrust and those are both hard acts to follow. Sigh. Anyway, here goes nothing.
> Coat: BB (mainline, 1818) -- it fits better than it looks in the first picture; just an awkward arm angle.
> Trousers: very old JAB (red label!) (I wish their quality had stayed this good.)
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Shoes: AE Ashland
> Socks: angry winged pig from Urban Outfitters


Those are nice socks, what is that an emblem of?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Those are nice socks, what is that an emblem of?


Howard, see his description, next to "Socks:" for the answer to your question.


----------



## blairrob

Jovan said:


> Which one, the picture quoted or the chalk stripe sack suit? Either way, thank you!


I was referring to the pic quoted but I like the chalks stripe fit too. It's a great suit on you.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket and BD shirt, Ben Silver tie, Robert Talbot pocket square, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards.....


----------



## Jovan

blairrob said:


> I was referring to the pic quoted but I like the chalks stripe fit too. It's a great suit on you.


Ah, thank you on both counts.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Flairball said:


> Very nice rig. That tie is fantastic. Are the trousers cords? I struggle to get good use out of my cranberry cords. Planning to get a camel jacket for use with them, and other darker trousers.


Thanks. They are indeed. Camel hair is great. I wish I had a camel jacket I was happy with. My camel-colored cord has been filling that gap, but that obviously doesn't go with cords.

Wednesday, I wore this.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> nice socks Croc.


Ironically the socks were the component of Croc's rig that were a bit "over the top" in my humble opinion! Otherwise, he was looking fine! LOL.


----------



## Flairball

Thought I'd add a little purple, today.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## Peak and Pine

1930's overcoat.


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine - that coat is outrageous, I'm very jealous. And you have some real model skills there - you look comfortable and natural in your clothes in the pictures. Well done.


----------



## MaxBuck

Peak and Pine said:


> 1930's overcoat.


That's extraordinary.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Bond night #1 - Dr No


----------



## Howard

StylePurgatory said:


> Bond night #1 - Dr No


you look quite dapper.


----------



## Jovan

If it's Dr No, shouldn't you be wearing a shawl collar and a slim pointed end bowtie?  Regardless, looks good. I had a black tie event to go to last night originally, but it didn't happen due to unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## StylePurgatory

That sucks.  I hope you get another opportunity soon. It was a costume for me last night, pretty much.


----------



## Jovan

I hope so too! It was a pretty big event, though we would have easily been the youngest in attendance by far.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> I hope so too! It was a pretty big event, though we would have easily been the youngest in attendance by far.


That tends to lead to many compliments about how wonderful you are, and amusingly deprecating remarks to the gentleman, in which it is questioned how he has paired himself with such a remarkable, and lovely woman. Somehow white hair makes this charming, instead of annoying. A smile, and genuine good-naturedness of the remark also contributes.


----------



## Shaver

Peak and Pine said:


> 1930's overcoat.


_Very_ classy.:thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Forgot my pocket square today so I borrowed one in the store. I know, I know. JOVAN IS CAPABLE OF WEARING SOMETHING OTHER THAN WHITE LINEN?! :eek2:

Here's the suit with the lapel waistcoat everyone seemed to be crazy about.

https://postimg.org/image/qr6iurh4v/

https://postimg.org/image/vok3fvj3z/

https://postimg.org/image/nllx4jyin/

https://postimg.org/image/87s8h3xj3/

https://postimg.org/image/j8ndm4prz/


----------



## StylePurgatory

In general, everyone is firing on all cylinders today. Well done, team!


----------



## ascotman

I love this outfit! The purple touch is great!!!



Flairball said:


> Thought I'd add a little purple, today.


----------



## ascotman

This is a great look on you and the ascot is perfect!!!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:


----------



## tocqueville

No selfie, but I wanted to show off my Shaver-inspired ensemble: Tyrwhitt cotton/wool blend tattersall paired with moleskin trousers from Peter Christian. The orange is a wool tie that came with my CT shirt order. Of course, I needed to give this all an American twist: the blazer I'm wearing is a vintage Brooks 3/2 sack in cavalry twill.

I would have worn my PC cav twill pants except that I'm going to be spending 4 hours in the car today driving and thought it was ok to opt for the more comfortable moleskins.


----------



## espressocycle

Breaking in these vintage new old stock Hanover shell cordovan longwings, first time wearing.


----------



## Jovan

https://postimg.org/image/3ww3hf7x9/

https://postimg.org/image/rce0mrrod/

https://postimg.org/image/8nvyzg0rh/

https://postimg.org/image/51q5msue5/

https://postimg.org/image/stzgybwf1/


----------



## Shaver

tocqueville said:


> No selfie, but I wanted to show off my Shaver-inspired ensemble: Tyrwhitt cotton/wool blend tattersall paired with moleskin trousers from Peter Christian. The orange is a wool tie that came with my CT shirt order. Of course, I needed to give this all an American twist: the blazer I'm wearing is a vintage Brooks 3/2 sack in cavalry twill.
> 
> I would have worn my PC cav twill pants except that I'm going to be spending 4 hours in the car today driving and thought it was ok to opt for the more comfortable moleskins.


Lovely.

When the conversation around these parts turns to clothing and class (or status, if you prefer) confusion and even acrimony tends to reign. However, there is no doubt, that certain combinations of attire resonate in the imaginations of the wider public. Whilst the navy pin stripe double breasted suit may demand respect the country casual demeanour simply expects it.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> https://postimg.org/image/qr6iurh4v/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/vok3fvj3z/


The J-man! Proudly wearing his tailor's tape. 

Whilst you and I have squabbled occasionally about trivia (T-shirts, cuff depth etc.) your breadth of knowledge in menswear and eye for proper fit is extremely commendable. The customers who frequent your store are very lucky fellows indeed.

.
.
.

.


----------



## Flairball

Doing a bit of casual, with a tie, while sneaking around Hiroshima. Too warm for a SC, so the fleece vest is seeing a lot of action.


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> The J-man! Proudly wearing his tailor's tape.
> 
> Whilst you and I have squabbled occasionally about trivia (T-shirts, cuff depth etc.) your breadth of knowledge in menswear and eye for proper fit is extremely commendable. The customers who frequent your store are very lucky fellows indeed.


Squabbled? I'd say disagreed with the smallest bit of fire. I disagree with our Matt S. a fair amount on clothing details, but we're still friends!

Thank you for your kind comments. I definitely need that sleeve pitch rotated though.


----------



## Shaver

Not the most exciting image, concededly. However, I do so love the combination of forest green jacket and claret PS that I am wearing today and so I decided to share it with you all.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very nice indeed - love that jacket.


----------



## Jovan

Here is my meager contribution to T-Day outfits. The dress code was "nice casual".

https://postimg.org/image/m44aw9vr7/

https://postimg.org/image/dxcb4p5oj/

https://postimg.org/image/hxjggxw5f/


----------



## upr_crust

I'm baaack - slightly heftier from two weeks vacation and the Thanksgiving holiday, but ready to post.

Blazer, trousers, shirt, shoes - BB
Bow tie - Thomas Farthing, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Overcoat - Joesph Abboud
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Burberry













"Lifestyle" photographs - poppies at the Tower of London (2014/11/12), and lunch in London with a fellow poster from That Other Website (2014/11/21).


----------



## StylePurgatory

Well I know I've been working an awfully late night when the eastern seaboard starts to post their morning fits. Looking good, upr. For me, it's torn jeans, a rugby shirt, and a sense of accomplishment, as I believe I've met my deadline. It is officially beer o'clock in the morning. A milk stout counts as breakfast anyway!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, welcome back, you were missed. Hope you had a nice trip and a great Thanksgiving. 

That cap is awesome and you wear it with style. That's a wonderful bow tie - a vacation acquisition I presume? (Hopefully, there are some others that will be popping up over the next several days.)

Were the poppies as impressive in person as they looked like they would be?

Great overcoat in the action shot


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Well I know I've been working an awfully late night when the eastern seaboard starts to post their morning fits. Looking good, upr. For me, it's torn jeans, a rugby shirt, and a sense of accomplishment, as I believe I've met my deadline. It is officially beer o'clock in the morning. A milk stout counts as breakfast anyway!


Thank you, StylePurgatory - glad to hear that you've met your deadline. Enjoy your milk stout .


Fading Fast said:


> Upr, welcome back, you wear missed. Hope you had a nice trip and a great Thanksgiving. That cap is awesome and you wear it with style. That's a wonderful bow tie - a vacation acquisition I presume? (Hopefully, there are some others that will be popping up over the next several days.)Were the poppies as impressive in person as they looked like they would be?Great overcoat in the action shot


Thank you, Fading. Trip and Thanksgiving were both most enjoyable. Glad that you like the cap (purchased, in part, for the trip), and today's bow tie is indeed a new acquisition from the trip - one of two bow ties from the trip. Otherwise, there was little in the way of vacation swag this visit - somehow fiscal probity took over my brain (do remember that I've got an MTM suit due for delivery soon from Brooks Bros.) Finally, yes, the poppies were as impressive in person as they were in the photo - both visually stunning, and looking very much like a river of blood, which as a memorial to the 880,000+ men who died in the trenches from WWI, is quite apropos.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, StylePurgatory - glad to hear that you've met your deadline. Enjoy your milk stout . Thank you, Fading. Trip and Thanksgiving were both most enjoyable. Glad that you like the cap (purchased, in part, for the trip), and today's bow tie is indeed a new acquisition from the trip - one of two bow ties from the trip. Otherwise, there was little in the way of vacation swag this visit - somehow fiscal probity took over my brain (do remember that I've got an MTM suit due for delivery soon from Brooks Bros.) Finally, yes, the poppies were as impressive in person as they were in the photo - both visually stunning, and looking very much like a river of blood, which as a memorial to the 880,000+ men who died in the trenches from WWI, is quite apropos.


Obviously it's do to the 100th anniversary, but it is nice to see WWI getting more recognition as it is usually eclipsed by WWII. My grandfather fought in WWI, was gassed, but came back physically "okay," but the family said he was not at all the same man (he had no fight in him for the day to day of the world). I only knew him for a brief time as a child, but he was incredibly gentle in a way that as a kid you knew something was different about him. That - and this is my little tie in to this forum - I never saw him without a tie and a suit on, except for once in a blue moon, a tie and sport coat. And this is a man that had very, very little money, but even just sitting in his very small apartment in a run-down neighborhood, he would get up and get dressed in a suit and tie every day. A river a blood is an apt metaphor for the hell of WWI's killing fields.


----------



## Howard

Upr: glad to see you back.


----------



## RogerP

Welcome back crusty, and looking sharp as ever. Is that Cleav in the pic?


----------



## Reuben

Got a little ambitious with the patterns today, how'd I do?




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Dege & Skinner tie
Gitman tattersall
TweedyDon triple patch 3/2 tweed sack
Harden's diamondback belt
Chaps Ralph Lauren emergency trousers
Woolrich ragg socks
Trask bison suede bluchers


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Welcome back crusty, and looking sharp as ever. Is that Cleav in the pic?


That is indeed Cleav, with moustache (which has since been removed, much to the delight of wife and children, apparently).


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


> Got a little ambitious with the patterns today, how'd I do?


My general comment: busier than a one-armed paperhanger.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Reuben, I think the paisley is a miss. With a solid, knit tie, I think you've got a good, fun look. Might do a less formal square, but I only own white, myself at the moment, so I'd likely do the same as you did.

I'm headed to the airport in around 16 hours, and I've decided to travel the old fashioned way, by dressing for it like its an event, and an experience. Pics to come!


----------



## drlivingston

StylePurgatory said:


> I'm headed to the airport in around 16 hours, and I've decided to travel the old fashioned way


You'll soon be gazing upon the majesty of the Pitons. By the way, you may want to pack extra underwear in your carry-ons. The runway in St. Lucia is VERY short.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Ha ha! I've packed for two days in my carry on, and anything strictly necessary for my friend's wedding. By the way, if anyone would like to remind me of anything the best man must have with him, go ahead! I have spare cufflinks, and ties, in case anything happens to the groom's. I'm getting some spot cleaning pens it wipes later. Anything else to pick up to be sure I can handout any emergency on the day?


----------



## upr_crust

It's back to a normal working Monday. I'm wearing some of the new swag from abroad, and new shoes from the Black Friday sales.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser - new from abroad
Cufflinks - Wedgwood - new from abroad
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (made by Magnanni)
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason

(In reviewing the photos, I decided that the scarf is superfluous, considering the weather, but it does make a grand effect, no?)













Lifestyle photo - courtyard of the Mosque of Sultan Ahmed (the "Blue Mosque"), Istanbul


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr - all wonderful and I love that you bought a very Churchill-like bow tie in London (I think Churchill was a Turnbull and Asser shopper himself - I have a book on his style and will look it up later). Also, what's your opinion of the Florsheim Imperials (they look great) versus your other shoes?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr - all wonderful and I love that you bought a very Churchill-like bow tie in London (I think Churchill was a Turnbull and Asser shopper himself - I have a book on his style and will look it up later). Also, what's your opinion of the Florsheim Imperials (they look great) versus your other shoes?


I bought a purple with white dots bow tie on sale from Hilditch and Key last winter, and decided that I wanted one in navy as well, and they had them at Turnbull, so I bought one. I find that the larger butterfly bow ties suit my face better than the narrower versions - this one from Turnbull is very large indeed (any larger and it would be a bit OTT). As for the shoes, so far, they are pretty much the same as other shoes I've bought made by Magnanni - either from Paul Stuart or from Bergdorf's. We shall see how they wear, and how comfortable they are as I wear them today.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: JAB
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

crusty - that scarf is magnificent.

Reuben - sorry, I'm with Max - much too busy.


----------



## RogerP

I was hoping to show you all the new Borsalino, but I'll have to try for an outdoor pic - with the poor indoor lighting here the hat looks kind of shapeless.



Oh well. Here is a clos-up of the midnight blue austerity brogues.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP, those shoes are nothing short of magnificent! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Tie - Turnbull & Asser - new from abroad


Just checked in my copy of "Churchill Style: The Art of Being Winston Churchill" and on page 152 it states (as a caption to what looks to me like your exact bow tie):

"One of Churchill's signature dotted bow ties, made by Turnbull & Asser. Churchill adopted the dotted bow tie in tribute to his father, who also wore them."

You are in good company and it is great that you bought yours from the same company that he did.


----------



## Howard

Upr; very nice hat.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> I was hoping to show you all the new Borsalino, but I'll have to try for an outdoor pic - with the poor indoor lighting here the hat looks kind of shapeless.
> 
> Oh well. Here is a clos-up of the midnight blue austerity brogues.


Rog, looking sharp.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Just checked in my copy of "Churchill Style: The Art of Being Winston Churchill" and on page 152 it states (as a caption to what looks to me like your exact bow tie): "One of Churchill's signature dotted bow ties, made by Turnbull & Asser. Churchill adopted the dotted bow tie in tribute to his father, who also wore them."You are in good company and it is great that you bought yours from the same company that he did.


I bought very little on this trip to London, so it's good that I bought quality. Ironically enough, I have the same tie, in purple, but from Hilditch and Key (the competition for T & A), which I snatched on sale last January.


Howard said:


> Upr; very nice hat.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I bought very little on this trip to London, so it's good that I bought quality. Ironically enough, I have the same tie, in purple, but from Hilditch and Key (the competition for T & A), which I snatched on sale last January. Thank you, Howard.


Proving my provincialism, I have never heard of Hilditch and Key - they clearly haven't invade the U.S. as Turnbull has. How do they compare to T&A - equal, better?


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> RogerP, those shoes are nothing short of magnificent! :thumbs-up:





Howard said:


> Rog, looking sharp.


Thanks gents.


----------



## upr_crust

In answer ro your question, Fading, Hilditch & Key is a shirtmaker on a par, quality-wise (at least IMHO) with Turnbull & Asser, though their products are not as flashy - their stripings are much more conservative.

RogerP, forgive the tardiness, but thanks for the compliment on yesterday's scarf.

A grey Tuesday in NYC, a brown suit.

Suit - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Corneliani
PS - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Selentino













Lifestyle photo - lunch at Hutong, the Shard, London - eight days ago (it now feels like a lifetime ago, being back to work)


----------



## RogerP

Love these out-in-the-world shots of you crusty!

I picked up this Samuelsohn wool / cashmere SC during the Black Friday sales - haven't had it tweaked by my tailor yet, but man, it sure doesn't need much.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Love these out-in-the-world shots of you crusty!
> 
> I picked up this Samuelsohn wool / cashmere SC during the Black Friday sales - haven't had it tweaked by my tailor yet, but man, it sure doesn't need much.


Thanks, Roger. Lucky you with the Black Friday sale item - as you said, it doesn't need much tweaking, and it looks great. Also, if I ever own a pair of navy blue shoes, it will all be down to you - yesterday's austerity brogues are awesome (and today's patinated chukkas aren't bad either!  ). Better shot today of the Borsalino as well.


----------



## AbleRiot

Rog - seriously digging the different textures/patterns of today's ensemble. Bravo :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P - beautiful jacket (colors, pattern, texture) and, as always, outstanding shoes. That said, the money shot is you in your overcoat and hat - very timelessly classic. 

Upr, forgot to mention how much I loved the not-used scarf yesterday. Also, the action shot in London is great - somebody else posted a similar thought to this (somewhere, I spend way too much time on this site), but your enjoyment in your clothes is so genuine that it is contagious.


----------



## crocto

Crusty I am jealous...London is amazing! If you get a chance you have to try Duck & Waffle on the 40th floor of the Heron Tower. You need to make reservations though.

Oh, what you're wearing is pretty great too I suppose.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, forgot to mention how much I loved the not-used scarf yesterday. Also, the action shot in London is great - somebody else posted a similar thought to this (somewhere, I spend way too much time on this site), but your enjoyment in your clothes is so genuine that it is contagious.


Thanks, Fading. Lunch at Hutong was most enjoyable, although the prices are nearly as steep as the elevation at which the restaurant sits. The men's room also has the urinals facing a clear glass wall, so that you can observe the landscape while you pee - very funny.


crocto said:


> Crusty I am jealous...London is amazing! If you get a chance you have to try Duck & Waffle on the 40th floor of the Heron Tower. You need to make reservations though.Oh, what you're wearing is pretty great too I suppose.


Thanks, Crocto. Ironically enough, a friend of ours who lives in London recommended Duck and Waffle to us, but as our lunch date at Hutong was quite late (a 2:00 PM reservation), and as commutation traffic on the Jubilee Line is hellacious at rush hour, we opted to leave the neighborhood before the evening rush, and it was our last day in London. We're going back to London in February - we will definitely check out Duck and Waffle when we're there next.


----------



## MaxBuck

That's a magnificent sport coat, Roger. What terrific fabric. And the choice of PS is truly inspired.


----------



## kaehlin

This is really great Roger. And Upr, I superb per usual - I am also enjoying the action pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for all the comments, gents. Much appreciated.


----------



## Howard

Upr: is that a brown or orange tie?


----------



## Flairball

Usually post over in Trad, but thought this might be appreciated here. This is the rig I wore to a wedding in Japan on Sunday.










One more pic over in Trad if you're interested.


----------



## upr_crust

In answer to your question from yesterday, Howard, the tie color is "rust", which means that it is sort of both brown and orange - take your pick.

A foggy day in NYC, with threat of showers. Today's attire is a mix of "junk" (i.e. brands not usually valued in these parts) acquired cheaply, and better stuff. However, I believe that it all works together reasonably well. You be the judge.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tiffany & Co. 
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is a mix of "junk" (i.e. brands not usually valued in these parts) acquired cheaply, and better stuff. However, I believe that it all works together reasonably well. You be the judge.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Tiffany & Co.
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino


upr_crust, I don't know that I've ever encountered someone wearing the Joe Bank Platinum line. As I understand it, the jackets are fully canvassed, and the pics suggest the cloth is quite nice. What has been your overall experience with this suit? When purchased at the usual buy one, get six free sale price the Platinum line seems like good value.

I think today's rig looks very good, BTW.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I don't know that I've ever encountered someone wearing the Joe Bank Platinum line. As I understand it, the jackets are fully canvassed, and the pics suggest the cloth is quite nice. What has been your overall experience with this suit? When purchased at the usual buy one, get six free sale price the Platinum line seems like good value.I think today's rig looks very good, BTW.


I've only owned the suit for a short while, but I can tell you that the fabric (a super 150's, according to my salesperson) is quite nice, and for such a fine diameter of wool, is substantially woven, and holds its shape nicely. I happened upon this suit when shopping with a colleague, who was looking for a decent suit at the most modest price possible (he bought a Joseph line marked down for clearance), and today's suit was also marked down for clearance to the point where, even with charges for alterations, taxes, and the cost of a second set of alterations by my local alterations tailor (minor tweaks), the cost of the suit was about 20% of the original retail price. My alterations tailor, upon looking at the underside of the jacket collar, and the way that it was finished, said that it looked to have been made by Zegna - he was impressed with the quality of the garment. My only quibble with the suit is that it has the usual heavily padded JAB shoulders (something that the Joseph line does not have, thankfully). Otherwise, it's a nice suit.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers trench coat, Johnstons Of Elgin scarf, old (made in USA) cap, L L Bean trousers, and Bean Boots......


----------



## crocto

Raincoat: Brooks Brothers
Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: The Tie Bar
Boots: Steve Madden


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice blue tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard

Thursday, and not a moment too soon - a bit colder than it's been in NYC, but at least no chance of rain.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Vintage, no label
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Century 21 
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (made by Magnanni)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

A stunning look again today, upr crust, as we have been grown to expect from your daily history of sartorial excellence. I particularly like today's cuff links...They appear almost as small, spherical renditions of the British Union Jack. Could you provide us with additional information on those treasures? Again, a great look overall!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> A stunning look again today, upr crust, as we have been grown to expect from your daily history of sartorial excellence. I particularly like today's cuff links...They appear almost as small, spherical renditions of the British Union Jack. Could you provide us with additional information on those treasures? Again, a great look overall!


Thank you, Eagle. As for today's cufflinks, they are base metal and are "dumbbells" (two spheres with a short solid rod between them), and the enameling is in red and blue, but no white - not exactly the Union Jack, but close. (The back spheres are unadorned yellow metal.) I picked them up some 20+ years ago at my local downtown discounter, after having bought the same cufflinks in blue and green from the Custom Shop, when it was still in business, for about three times the money (but still a relatively modest sum). I'll see if I can't find an excuse to wear the other pair sometime soon.


----------



## eagle2250

Thank you my friend, for that prompt reply. I can't tell you how many times your pics have inspired me to go off in search of an accessory (ties, squares, links, etc) you have incorporated into your daily rig. You are indeed an inspiration! Thanks again, for all of your contributions to this site.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Egra
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love your gorgeous scarves.


----------



## dr.butcher

Are we yea or nay for wearing the a tie over a sweater vest under a suit jacket? All day my tie has been bunching up under my sweater vest making it look like I'm auditioning for the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz. Even after I tucked the tie into my trousers it kept happening, so I put the long blade over the sweater vest and kept the short blade under. I've only been wearing it like this for the past hour and I can't really decide on what I think about it. I have to say I'm a helluva lot more comfortable than when it was entirely under the sweater vest.


----------



## Bjorn

dr.butcher said:


> Are we yea or nay for wearing the a tie over a sweater vest under a suit jacket? All day my tie has been bunching up under my sweater vest making it look like I'm auditioning for the Scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz. Even after I tucked the tie into my trousers it kept happening, so I put the long blade over the sweater vest and kept the short blade under. I've only been wearing it like this for the past hour and I can't really decide on what I think about it. I have to say I'm a helluva lot more comfortable than when it was entirely under the sweater vest.


I'm with nay.  Looks better underneath... You can tie it shorter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Tie goes under vest.

Crocto - that's a smart look in monochrome grey, but could benefit from a pocket square.


----------



## upr_crust

Dr.Butcher - I must agree with Bjorn and RogerP - tie goes under vest. Also, you must have some super-powered A/C in HK to need a sweater vest underneath a suit jacket - my impression of Hong Kong was that it never gets that cold.

It's Friday, and a chance to wear something more relaxed. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a bow tie, which I have, though I think that my official entry for this challenge will be what I wore Monday - Turnbull & Asser trumps Polo Ralph Lauren, in this case at least.

Sports jacket, shirt, trousers, PS - BB
Tie - PRL
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Cap - BB
Scarf - RLPL


----------



## ChrisRS

Upr, you don't know me from Adam, but I study what you wear, color combinations, pattern matching and textures.
You do an excellent job of dressing on a daily basis, but to me the real magic is when you go relaxed, such as above or that rust colored magic from a few days ago.

Well done.


----------



## upr_crust

ChrisRS said:


> Upr, you don't know me from Adam, but I study what you wear, color combinations, pattern matching and textures.You do an excellent job of dressing on a daily basis, but to me the real magic is when you go relaxed, such as above or that rust colored magic from a few days ago.Well done.


Thank you for the compliments, ChrisRS. Sometimes, it is the compliment from a totally unexpected source, from someone without any other agenda or connection that makes the most impact. As it is, you are not the first person who has stated that I look better in earth colors, and in more relaxed modes, and the brown windowpane suit is very popular with many people, both here and on That Other Website (styleforum.net).


----------



## Howard

Upr: love your green scarf. You're quite colorful.


----------



## MaxBuck

That PS pairing today is masterful, upr_crust.


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Tie goes under vest.
> 
> Crocto - that's a smart look in monochrome grey, but could benefit from a pocket square.


Thanks Roger. It probably does need a pocket square. For what it's worth though the suit is navy and the shirt has fine blue stripes. Terrible lighting in my photos I know.

And Roger is right tie goes under the vest.


----------



## RogerP

Weekend wear.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Overcoat.

Originally worn while fighting the Facists, now it fights just the cold. My uncle George's. Anzio Beachead '44 and other awful places.
(I never know if wearing it is viewed as a sign of respect or disrespect, so I wear it only here at the Pinery and usually just in the woods, my woods.)










Joseph & Feiss of Cleveland, who made this coat to be parceled out to GIs fighting Nazis, is still very much in business.
The business of irony it would seem: they are the manufacturing might behind the Made In USA line of clothing from German giant Hugo Boss.


----------



## Jovan

Didn't know that. I thought Joseph & Feiss were just that maker of average-looking rental tuxedos for Men's Wearhouse.

Sign of disrespect? I wouldn't say so. I think it's quite respectful. 34R though? You are a much smaller man than I imagined.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> 34R though? You are a much smaller man than I imagined.


Wow, you've been imagining me? That's great. I imagine you sometimes too, but only after a few rums.

You might recall from the brief remarks accompanying the photo sets above that the coat was issued to my uncle George, not to me. I was womb-bound when he was at Anzio. He was not a large man, but he was about my size, which is 5' 9", 145 lbs. When I was given this coat by his widow, my aunt, I knew it would fit me because it fit him. Only after did I see the 34R designation inside. Small indeed. (My cat takes a 35.) Joseph & Feiss (now without the ampersand) has been continually in business since, I think, the 1870s. They actually provided the seed money for the first Mens Wearhouse, in Dodge City, next to the livery stable.


----------



## Tomayto

I like Roger's sassy selfie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine - that is an absolutely beautiful coat and, IMHO, that you care about it and wear is very respectful. The irony you point about is, also IMHO, the best kind of irony, it shows that mortal enemies have become peaceful partners in what has been an enduring peace. Your Uncle fought in that coat for something that matters and we are still enjoying the benefits of his efforts today. I tip my hat to him.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Why thank you. Very thoughtful comments.

Incidentally, I’ve recently discovered something called a camera.
Ebay was beckoning with a 24-dollar Sanyo so, having lived for 6 full decades and having an album of roughly four pictures to document all that, I decided to give it a go. Since buying the Sanyo in late October I have taken approximately 900 pictures of myself. That’s all I do now. I get up, fix a piece toast, chug a glass of rum and take 40 pictures of myself before shaving. I must stop this.

Anyway, the picture of me walking in the snow wearing the WWII greatcoat was captured by jamming the Sanyo into the crotch of a maple tree and pressing the function which allows you to take multiple pictures 1-second apart. Except you have to hold your finger on it, but a heavy rock kept the button depressed while I pranced around in Bean boots and greatcoat. The snow was coming at quite a clip and when I got back to the house the lines had come down and the power was out and stayed out for 42 hours. A little later today shooting thru cyperspace and landing hopefully in this very thread will be a set of pictures taken during that outage and the duds used to keep warm. One of those duds was a cat. This stuff won’t exactly be Upper Crust type material, but it does the trick.

Thank you, Fading Fast for pausing to look at the earlier pic and for commenting.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oh, and while I seldom jam my signature on the end of posts, it's the thing from Macbeth and the witches and the murmuring of peak and pine, I was thinking of replacing it with this:



Jovan said:


> 34R though?* You are a much smaller man than I imagined*.


----------



## RogerP

Tomayto said:


> I like Roger's sassy selfie.


Thanks my man.


----------



## Peak and Pine

A war coat on a snowy day was uploaded a few posts back. That was part one. This is part two.

T'was a heavy snow. And on the night of the day of the photograph the lines came down and the power went out for 40+ hours.
The picture set below was taken during that outage. The top shot is by oil lamp. The bottom, after the fire got going.
After that, a close-up of the duds worn throughout; unchanged, sorry, for a couple days: no water, little light, no computer, no microwave (and as such, no hot Little Debbies).










Pictured below is a close-up of the duds above.
Wool sweater, hand-knit; shirt and flannel-lined jeans, L. L. Bean; shoes, H. S. Trask, Montana, and in the middle, the 18-year old bed warmer. Oooooo, toasty.










Thank you for viewing my little picture show. And one more....










What could that possibly have to do with clothing, you ask? A bit. It's the new home for my stuff, a stand-alone walk-in closet sort of, or Little House O'Duds as we call it here at the Pinery, the subject of its own thread soon to be launched on this very site. Watch for it. I'm sure you will.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Weekend wear.


looking quite classy.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing much today, just the once-in-blue-moon bow tie.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> A war coat on a snowy day was uploaded a few posts back. That was part one. This is part two.
> 
> T'was a heavy snow. And on the night of the day of the photograph the lines came down and the power went out for 40+ hours.
> The picture set below was taken during that outage. The top shot is by oil lamp. The bottom, after the fire got going.
> After that, a close-up of the duds worn throughout; unchanged, sorry, for a couple days: no water, little light, no computer, no microwave (and as such, no hot Little Debbies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below is a close-up of the duds above.
> Wool sweater, hand-knit; shirt and flannel-lined jeans, L. L. Bean; shoes, H. S. Trask, Montana, and in the middle, the 18-year old bed warmer. Oooooo, toasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for viewing my little picture show. And one more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could that possibly have to do with clothing, you ask? A bit. It's the new home for my stuff, a stand-alone walk-in closet sort of, or Little House O'Duds as we call it here at the Pinery, the subject of its own thread soon to be launched on this very site. Watch for it. I'm sure you will.


What an absolutely incredible post...one of the best and perhaps even the best I've read in all the time I've spent on this site! Multiple competing, and yet each intriguing on it's own, story lines; a photo montage that showcases the impact of a minor natural disaster; unique family history; vintage classic clothing, a construction undertaking that showcased not only the member's unique mix of talent(s), but also provided a brief glimpse into his very soul and into the picturesque world in which that soul resides. You sir, have entertained us with a demonstration of your intellectual and artistic temper. Brilliant...twisted perhaps, but brilliant!


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the first of several three-piece suits for this week.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I believe I have mentioned this before, but you look fantastic in three-piece suits - the style works incredibly well for you. Also, that scarf is awesome.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I believe I have mentioned this before, but you look fantastic in three-piece suits - the style works incredibly well for you. Also, that scarf is awesome.


Well, then, you're going to have a good week of viewing my posts, as I've got several three-piece suits in the line-up for this week, due to various social engagements. Thanks for the compliments - hope that you find the rest of the week's postings equally pleasurable to view.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Tallia Orange
Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes & Cardigan Vest: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## Fading Fast

crocto, nice outfit and I really love the vest - that kind of two-tone or contrast piping (if either of those names is correct) is a really neat feature that makes the vest pop in a good way.


----------



## Howard

Upr I must say that is a gorgeous scarf.


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> crocto, nice outfit and I really love the vest - that kind of two-tone or contrast piping (if either of those names is correct) is a really neat feature that makes the vest pop in a good way.


Thanks. It's really a great piece. I've worn it out bars casually and gotten compliments on it too.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Tuesday - monsoon season here in NYC, and the second three-piece suit of the week. As it is, I'm taking my staff from work out for a holiday lunch, so I thought I should look as if I can afford the check.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Longmire
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> ...so I thought I should look as if I can afford the check.


Well, you look like you can afford the check even if some of us crash your Holiday Lunch treat. =) Just try to stay dry in this Nor'easter (at least you don't have to drive in it!). Simple yet bold

PS - as I'm sure I've said before, love those braces!


----------



## RogerP

Serious power stripes. I dig it.


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt, Pants, & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> Serious power stripes. I dig it.


Love it. And its brutally raining and muggy in NYC. Random question for y'all... probably deserves a new thread, but I notice hat wear. And is there a right/wrong way to coordinate hat color and outfit? What colors do black hats go with? What colors do brown hats go with? What colors do grey/charcoal hats go with? Or am I just overthinking this.....


----------



## AbleRiot

sskim3 said:


> And is there a right/wrong way to coordinate hat color and outfit? What colors do black hats go with? What colors do brown hats go with? What colors do grey/charcoal hats go with? Or am I just overthinking this.....


I think the same rule applies with general color coordination - I tend to think that it should coordinate with your suit more than your accessories. Hence, black hat with black suit. Brown with earth tones. Charcoal with charcoal/earth tones even. I could be wrong - maybe the UPR the hat master can answer this better.

Now that you've reminded me, time to tell the wife I want a charcoal/blue-heather trilby for Christmas  (Sorry, I'm short so will have to stick with narrow brim hats!)


----------



## Howard

Upr: Don't forget your umbrella in your photo, It could be raining for another day and a half.


----------



## Peak and Pine

The extraordinary remarks by ex-Blimp Squadron Commander Eagle2250 regarding the war coat, power outage, etc. have been acknowledged: a case of rum has been put on a barge and sent down the Wabash. He's always wanted a wet Christmas.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Dave

Until now, I've only posted what I wear in the trad forum (since what few photos I have show me wearing jeans, I wasn't sure if it would be appropriate to post here). But today I decided to just do it. This is a cross-post from the trad forum, and as I said there too, since you can see my face, pardon the zits.





LL Bean Shetland sweater
J. Crew Secret Wash button-down (you can't see it very well; it's a blue and tan tattersall -- or a pattern similar to it)
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt
PRL socks
vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## Peak and Pine

Welcome, Dave. It's heart pumping to us here whenever anyone can be snatched from the dark side.

Coupla comments: 505, is that a 501, but with a zipper? What's a 'secret wash' shirt (great name)? The vintage footwear, that's like vintage from when, yesterday? They're looking awful new. (Named after a lake and town not far from where I write incidentally). And since you brought it up, the zit thing, cherish them for they disappear, traded one day for liver spots, which don't disappearf. I know about this. Good rig in all, post here again.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan ~~~

Am displaying your pix on my oven door because they won't fit on my monitor. Whoa. New image hosting service?

The fit looks very fine in all aspects. Lotta good stuff going on too. Ticket pocket, flashy side-adjusters, cuffs deep enough to hold your passport, roped shoulders and an all-around swell fit. Go back and put in some narrative, like what color is it? Looks brown by the time it gets to Maine, but doubt that it is. Double vents? Genuinely good look. And nobody wears a clip-on as well as you.


----------



## Jovan

Not new so much as "finally fixed some technical difficulties in getting ImageShack to work again".

You forgot three roll two fastening as well. Though sold as "navy", I would call it dark blue at best. Regarding vents, you ask as if I have any other choice! Unless it's a sport coat or sack suit, I generally go double or go home. The centre vent, hooked or not, is a pretty natural fit for those. Even then, I own a double vented tweed sport coat, so...

Clip ons... well you got me there. After I spent so long fooling everyone with how natural the four in hand knot looks.

Seriously though, thanks for the positive response.


----------



## Dave

Peak and Pine said:


> Welcome, Dave. It's heart pumping to us here whenever anyone can be snatched from the dark side.
> 
> Coupla comments: 505, is that a 501, but with a zipper? What's a 'secret wash' shirt (great name)? The vintage footwear, that's like vintage from when, yesterday? They're looking awful new. (Named after a lake and town not far from where I write incidentally). And since you brought it up, the zit thing, cherish them for they disappear, traded one day for liver spots, which don't disappearf. I know about this. Good rig in all, post here again.


Hey, thanks for the welcome! I'll remember your advice about cherishing zits! 

As for your questions:

1. From what I've been told, 505s would seem to be 501s with a zipper, but seems like I heard they fit differently . . . can anybody out there shed some light on that?

2. "Secret Wash" is what J. Crew calls a certain line of their shirts; it has to do with how they're washed prior to appearing in the store (and the means of washing is secret, hence the name).

3. As for the Sebagos, they're actually from the late 80s, when they were made in the USA. I got that pair off eBay a few years back. They were in great condition at the time (apparently they hadn't been worn much, if at all). And I guess they're still in good shape, considering that I haven't worn them a lot for some time.


----------



## upr_crust

Day three for this week, and day three of three-piece suits. Off to a members' preview at the Modern this evening - a bit of flash in one's attire is entirely appropriate for the occasion.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
PS - PRL
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - BB
Hat - Weatherproof (it's supposed to rain or snow a bit this afternoon)


----------



## Dave

Brooks Brothers flannel shirt
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt
Woolrich hiking socks
Sebago Campsides

Here's a little bit more of the socks:



I forgot to mention that I've been in the process of doing a wardrobe overhaul. All the shirts, sweaters, and socks I've been wearing in the photos from the past 3 days are brand new.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dave, those are killer socks - while it might be heresy, I like them (at least in the photo) more than the Wigwam version. Your recent upgrades look really good in a classic all-American way. And to your acne comment, I'm 50 and still get acne, but most people outgrow it, so you have something to look forward to. On the other hand, all I have to look forward to are Peak and Pine's referenced liver spots combining with my acne - I will be morphing into the Elephant Man.:eek2:

Upr, couldn't not mention it - fantastic outfit and (and I believe we talked about it before and it might have been an error gone really, really right) that shirt is incredible. The two shades of blue colors, the tattersall pattern, and the white collar and cuffs are a great combination and not one you see (which is nice, as so many, even interesting, shirt patterns are done all the time).


----------



## Dave

Fading Fast said:


> Dave, those are killer socks - while it might be heresy, I like them (at least in the photo) more than the Wigwam version. Your recent upgrades look really good in a classic all-American way. And to your acne comment, I'm 50 and still get acne, but most people outgrow it, so you have something to look forward to. On the other hand, all I have to look forward to are Peak and Pine's referenced liver spots combining with my acne - I will be morphing into the Elephant Man.:eek2:


Hey, thanks!

Actually, by now one would think I'd have already outgrown acne -- how old do you think I am? At least it's just the occasional zit now, not full-fledged breakouts.


----------



## Howard

Upr: quite a nice scarf.


----------



## Dave

Made an adjustment to my outfit that I'd posted earlier today. I had ordered a few pairs of J. Crew camp socks, and they arrived today, so I decided to change from the Woolrich socks I was wearing to one of the pairs of camp socks:

Sock by itself:



With blucher mocs:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not shown: dark brown AE Strands, royal blue socks, dark gray flannels.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Cross-post. BB sports coat, Land's End OCBD, Rooster mohair/wool knit tie, Tyrwhitt PS, Peter Christian moleskins. AE bourbon Strands unseen.


----------



## dr.butcher

ChrisRS said:


> Upr, you don't know me from Adam, but I study what you wear, color combinations, pattern matching and textures.
> You do an excellent job of dressing on a daily basis, but to me the real magic is when you go relaxed, such as above or that rust colored magic from a few days ago.
> 
> Well done.


I second this, I thought you really owned that relaxed look


----------



## dr.butcher

Bjorn said:


> I'm with nay.  Looks better underneath... You can tie it shorter.


Interesting, the shorter tie doesn't actually stick out as much. That worked but I'm not sure how I feel about not being able to remove the sweater vest without taking off my tie and re-tying it at a proper length. Perhaps a tie bar under the sweater vest would help.



upr_crust said:


> Dr.Butcher - I must agree with Bjorn and RogerP - tie goes under vest. Also, *you must have some super-powered A/C in HK* to need a sweater vest underneath a suit jacket - my impression of Hong Kong was that it never gets that cold.


Upr, we _do _have winter here where it can hit 10 degrees Celsius in urban areas and hover around 0 degrees Celsius in rural areas (where I live) but Winter may only last a fortnight so it doesn't add up to much, however, you hit the nail on the head with the super-power A/C. The city is addicted to air con (Green groups are always complaining about it) with malls and supermarkets and so on keeping the temperatures around 12 degrees Celsius or colder. I know a lot of guys who keep a jacket in the office all summer long to wear at their desk (girls brings scarves and blankets for their legs) and many times I've had to move seats on the train, on in a restaurant or bar, because I was under the A/C units and it was uncomfortably cold (even with a sweater vest on under my jacket).

Back to sartorial matters, I heard a lot of people say they find it hard to buy shoes here because the air con causes their feet to shrink up to a full size. Not sure if that's right, but it doesn't sound wrong.


----------



## dr.butcher

Peak and Pine said:


> Overcoat. Originally worn while fighting the Facists, now it fights just the cold. My uncle George's. Anzio Beachead '44 and other awful places.
> (I never know if wearing it is viewed as a sign of respect or disrespect, so I wear it only here at the Pinery and usually just in the woods, my woods.)


Additionally, it's nice to have an item of clothing such as an overcoat passed on through the generations, it's a nice connection. I can't see any disrespect in wearing it more, in fact I would feel just the opposite, that you should be putting it to use. You have some fantastic overcoats.


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the first of several three-piece suits for this week.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - JAB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - Liberty, London
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino


Upr I know your scarves get many compliments, but I've been checking out the brands/companies you have listed as I am in the market for one, and you've mentioned many that I was previously unaware of. In addition to seeing some great outfits, and I love three-piece suits, I've been educated in many menswear/fashion brands that I may not have otherwise come across.


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


>


Is that a vintage tie pin or did you buy it from somewhere in particular? What's the length in inches? I've been scouring eBay for new tie pins and collar bars lately.


----------



## Jovan

Today, realized I hadn't taken the tab collar for a spin in quite a while. Up top is all BB with a Ledbury pocket square, down below are AE Park Aves with Gap socks that pretty much disintegrated in the toes by the end of the day. Ah well. They had a good run.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, couldn't not mention it - fantastic outfit and (and I believe we talked about it before and it might have been an error gone really, really right) that shirt is incredible. The two shades of blue colors, the tattersall pattern, and the white collar and cuffs are a great combination and not one you see (which is nice, as so many, even interesting, shirt patterns are done all the time).


You're correct in noting that yesterday's shirt was an error that went really, really right - an MTM order mishandled brilliantly, and thank you for the kind comments.



Howard said:


> Upr: quite a nice scarf.


Thank you, Howard - I hope that you'll like today's as well.



dr.butcher said:


> I second this, I thought you really owned that relaxed look


If things go well, tomorrow's attire will be more in line with "that relaxed look" - the color scheme will be more earth-toned, certainly.



dr.butcher said:


> Upr I know your scarves get many compliments, but I've been checking out the brands/companies you have listed as I am in the market for one, and you've mentioned many that I was previously unaware of. In addition to seeing some great outfits, and I love three-piece suits, I've been educated in many menswear/fashion brands that I may not have otherwise come across.


I am glad that I'm widening your scope in terms of suppliers, though I should warn you that, when it comes to scarves, I have been buying them for a long time - some of the brands I own no longer exist as such.



dr.butcher said:


> Is that a vintage tie pin or did you buy it from somewhere in particular? What's the length in inches? I've been scouring eBay for new tie pins and collar bars lately.


Yesterday's collar pin came with an eyelet collar shirt I bought from Polo Ralph Lauren in about 1978-79. The shirt, of course, is long gone, but the pin remains. However, that being said, you might try the Brooks Bros. website - I know that they did carry collar pins as late as last year (I bought a silver one then). The pin I wore yesterday was about 2 1/2 inches long overall - a good length, in my experience.


----------



## upr_crust

Continuing the march of three-piece suits for me for this week. Yesterday evening's entertainments (a members' viewing at the Museum of Modern Art) was skipped, due to a combination of fatigue, cold, and light snow. This evening, I am due to attend a members' preview for the re-opening of the Cooper-Hewitt Museum, an event to which I am more resolute in attending. The invitation said "festive dress" - I believe what I'm wearing might qualify.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## crocto

Last day of classes!

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## StylePurgatory

My first pop back onto the thread since my vacation, and, wow, what a page to land on! Upr, two brilliant entries. That solid charcoal might be my favourite suit of yous I've seen so far (by now, I think we all know I'm a sucker for that style of waistcoat) and Zeppa, you also reall nailed that blue and brown. Honourable mentions the rest of the way around. I spent my week largely in board shorts, though I'll post some photos from the wedding and the rehearsal day when I get my hands on some.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> My first pop back onto the thread since my vacation, and, wow, what a page to land on! Upr, two brilliant entries. That solid charcoal might be my favourite suit of yous I've seen so far (by now, I think we all know I'm a sucker for that style of waistcoat) and Zeppa, you also reall nailed that blue and brown. Honourable mentions the rest of the way around. I spent my week largely in board shorts, though I'll post some photos from the wedding and the rehearsal day when I get my hands on some.


Welcome back, to AAAC and WAYWT, and to winter in the Northern Hemisphere. Thanks for the compliments, though the charcoal grey suit (the RLPL) is actually a very subtle glen plaid, though it "reads" as solid charcoal from about three feet away. This has been my week of three-piece suits, and tomorrow should be no exception. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "retro detailing" - my idea, as I won last week's challenge (which was bow ties). We'll see just how retro my attire can become tomorrow.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that a gold colored scarf?


----------



## dr.butcher

Quick selfie taken in the office, so I can't get a full body view. I'm sitting at my desk, because standing up for the photo would indicate to my colleagues that I'm not working. I tried all angles but there's no way to get rid of the glow from the fluros behind me. This morning I was in a rush to get the bus so didn't have time to pick the perfect tie. I broke the rule of different pattern, same scale. I don't think it's a horrible match, but it's by no means a nice match either. The suit is a 3-piece DB suit. The socks are brown, not an exact match but as close as I could get, and the shoes are also brown. Again, in a rush, I grabbed a pair of double monks&#8230; I know there's not a great deal of love for them on this forum (particularly when worn with suits). They're cap toe, no brogueing, and all in all a rather plain and sleek pair. I polished them to a high shine a few days ago using a darker shade of polish for the top cap and heel, but there's no patina yet. I was also hoping to take the Drake's pocket square I bought myself on sale at Ascot Chang a few days ago for a spin, but again, no time.


----------



## dr.butcher

zeppacoustic said:


> Cross-post. BB sports coat, Land's End OCBD, Rooster mohair/wool knit tie, Tyrwhitt PS, Peter Christian moleskins. AE bourbon Strands unseen.


I really like your Prince of Wales pocket square. I usually stay away from suit or tie patterns and prefer a larger image on the square, but I think I need a few of these in the rotation now.


----------



## upr_crust

Yes, Howard, yesterday's scarf was a gold and dark blue silk brocade, lined in navy blue cashmere.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website, one of my own devising (I won last week's contest for the proper wearing of a bow tie), was "retro detailing". I think that I've more than fulfilled the mission with today's attire, the overall aesthetic of which harks back to an earlier age (I look like a character from a film noir).

Five for five insofar as three-piece suits for this week.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - PRL
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice, looks like everything matches.


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Upper Crust shots, of course, are very good, but I'm curious about something: you don't hike your knees when you sit, or is that just for this particular type of photograph?


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> The Upper Crust shots, of course, are very good, but I'm curious about something: you don't hike your knees when you sit, or is that just for this particular type of photograph?


If by "hike your knees", you mean "pull up your trousers at the knees prior to sitting down", I normally do, though this morning I may have been in a fog and not done so, as it's my early morning (a weekly conference call every Friday at 8:00 AM, necessitating an early alarm). I find that the looser the cut of the trousers, the less need for hiking, and today's trousers are pleated, and are relatively wide in the leg.


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> If by "hike your knees", you mean "pull up your trousers at the knees prior to sitting down", I normally do, though this morning I may have been in a fog and not done so, as it's my early morning (a weekly conference call every Friday at 8:00 AM, necessitating an early alarm). I find that the looser the cut of the trousers, the less need for hiking, and today's trousers are pleated, and are relatively wide in the leg.


Yes, that is what I mean. I do this, even in jeans, but I've got myself to thinking now, I've never seen this mentioned on the forum and I wonder how many people do this or even know that they should. Seed for a thread? Maybe a 3 a.m. one when the day's threads began to look a little tired.

Have you ever considered additional photo venues beyond the one you use?

The terriffic shot of you and Cleave in London at a pub brought a spark not easy to capture in an apartment. It showed off your duds in a very natural way. It's become my favorite photograph of you.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Yes, that is what I mean. I do this, even in jeans, but I've got myself to thinking now, I've never seen this mentioned on the forum and I wonder how many people do this or even know that they should. Seed for a thread? Maybe a 3 a.m. one when the day's threads began to look a little tired. Have you ever considered additional photo venues beyond the one you use?The terriffic shot of you and Cleave in London at a pub brought a spark not easy to capture in an apartment. It showed off your duds in a very natural way. It's become my favorite photograph of you.


As I said, I normally do hike up my trousers prior to sitting for my daily seated pose (the infamous "Crusty Crouch", as it is known at That Other Website), but today's trousers really didn't need it (loose fitting - the suit has been re-tailored for the slightly smaller me from when I first bought it). As for additional photo venues, I take my daily photos early in the morning - choice of venue is hard to come by, and I do the photos more or less on autopilot (thinking before caffeination is difficult). As for the photo of myself and Cleav, thank you - it is a very nice photo of both of us. It was taken after a very enjoyable lunch at the Criterion, in Piccadilly Circus, a very grand old restaurant venue with good food, and a good wine list (Cleav and I had demolished a bottle of Macon-Villages before the photo was taken - that added to the "spark"). When possible, I'll try to post "lifestyle" photos that will be a bit more creative than the daily postings, which are much more documentation, and much less art.


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine said:


> Yes, that is what I mean. I do this, even in jeans, but I've got myself to thinking now, I've never seen this mentioned on the forum and I wonder how many people do this or even know that they should. Seed for a thread? Maybe a 3 a.m. one when the day's threads began to look a little tired.


My Dad never, ever sat down without first "hiking his knees" (never heard it described that way or anyway come to think of it) and, because of that, I acquired the habit, but in truth am inconsistent in my application as I, like Upr, only do it when it feels right (and, then, it is automatic - I don't think about it), but most of the time now, I don't feel the need. It's fun to watch actors in old movies sit down and see if they do it.


----------



## Dave

Cross post from the "Trad What Are You Wearing Today" thread:





Land's End OCBD
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies Belt
RayBan sunglasses (in my shirt pocket)
Woolrich socks
Red Wing Heritage boots

Oh, and here's a picture of the socks:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Good morning, Dave. Perhaps it's simply attributable to the early hour, but your Gig line seems to need more than just a bit of attention. Were it me, I would swap out the black belt for one of a hue that more closely plays off of the hue of your footwear and you might consider adding a V-neck red or rust colored sweater to put a bit more pop in your rig. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dave

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Good morning, Dave. Perhaps it's simply attributable to the early hour, but your Gig line seems to need more than just a bit of attention. Were it me, I would swap out the black belt for one of a hue that more closely plays off of the hue of your footwear and you might consider adding a V-neck red or rust colored sweater to put a bit more pop in your rig. :thumbs-up:


Thanks for your constructive criticism, but my belt is brown -- similar shade to my boots, actually. Unfortunately, in every photo I take, it always seems to look black, as the light / flash never does hit it right.

C'mon now, I'm probably more ignorant than everybody else on here about menswear and fashion in general, but even I know you're supposed to match your shoes with your belt! ;-) 

I'm afraid I don't currently own a red or rust v-neck sweater, but now that you've mentioned it, I'll add that to my wish list; thanks for the tip!


----------



## FLMike

Dave said:


> Thanks for your constructive criticism, but my belt is brown -- similar shade to my boots, actually. Unfortunately, in every photo I take, it always seems to look black, as the light / flash never does hit it right.
> 
> C'mon now, I'm probably more ignorant than everybody else on here about menswear and fashion in general, but even I know you're supposed to match your shoes with your belt! ;-)
> 
> I'm afraid I don't currently own a red or rust v-neck sweater, but now that you've mentioned it, I'll add that to my wish list; thanks for the tip!


Well, then at least fix your gig line!


----------



## Dave

FLCracka said:


> Well, then at least fix your gig line!


I'd never heard the phrase "gig line" before; at first when eagle2250 mentioned it I thought he was referring to my belt-line, waistline, or whatever you want to call it. Now that I've looked it up and know what it is, you're right -- this is the 2nd selfie I've posted in a week where the gig line seems to be off. Normally I pay better attention to that; I resolve to improve in the future!


----------



## Dave

Another outfit post -- after Sunday Mass. I don't normally wear jeans to church, but since my khakis have seen better days (and since I only usually wear suits for special occasions), I tried to dress them up a bit with blazer and boots. I'm not going out to buy new khakis right off the bat because I'm losing weight and hope to be down a pants size soon. Why waste money on something that you know will be too big for you in another month or so? I know some of you might not approve of the blazer (which is navy, BTW) with jeans, and others might not like the boots (sorry, I own some nice dress shoes, but I don't like the look of dress shoes with jeans -- never have).





Better view of shirt:


Jos. A. Bank blazer
LL Bean Shetland
Land's End OCBD
Levi's 505s
Dickies belt
Lucchese boots
Not pictured: white Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks (one of the few times you can get away with wearing white socks outside of the gym)


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the temperatures have become more moderate in NYC, obviating the need for a waistcoat for today, at least.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Stetson via JJ Hat Center


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the temperatures have become more moderate in NYC, obviating the need for a waistcoat for today, at least.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Stetson via JJ Hat Center


I think you've stumbled on one they'll like at That Other Forum! I like it, also.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> I think you've stumbled on one they'll like at That Other Forum! I like it, also.


Interestingly enough, so far, today's attire has only attracted 8 thumbs up, whereas all of my postings from last week (all three-piece suits) scored between 15 and 20 (the lowest score was Monday's attire - the highest was Thursday's, and your favorite, Wednesday's with the double-breasted waistcoat, scored 18). I have long given up on attempting to predict thumbs up at That Other Website. When they happen, fine - when they don't, it's not such a major issue.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Interestingly enough, so far, today's attire has only attracted 8 thumbs up, whereas all of my postings from last week (all three-piece suits) scored between 15 and 20 (the lowest score was Monday's attire - the highest was Thursday's, and your favorite, Wednesday's with the double-breasted waistcoat, scored 18). I have long given up on attempting to predict thumbs up at That Other Website. When they happen, fine - when they don't, it's not such a major issue.


Well, a waistcoat is always good for at least five additional thumbs. We know this. If you added 8.5" lapels you'd be their king.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the temperatures have become more moderate in NYC, obviating the need for a waistcoat for today, at least.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Stetson via JJ Hat Center


looking snazzy, Upr.


----------



## Tomayto

I had to sit up from my lazy internet browsing slouch to confirm that Upr was wearing a birdseye suit. My MTM birdseye is due in a week, and I sure hope it looks as nice on me!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> looking snazzy, Upr.


Thank you, Howard.



Tomayto said:


> I had to sit up from my lazy internet browsing slouch to confirm that Upr was wearing a birdseye suit. My MTM birdseye is due in a week, and I sure hope it looks as nice on me!


I hope that you like your birdseye suit as much (or more!) than I like mine - best of luck with your MTM endeavor.

Today's promises to be rather grey here in NYC, and perhaps a bit damp by the evening. Taking as little notice of this as I can, here's today's attire.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Scala
Scarf - Hickey Freeman


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as ususal, your outfits are killing it (I particularly liked the cool, quiet elegance of yesterday's - which doesn't diminish today's spot on effort, I'm just partial to the more-subdued colors of Monday's rig), but I've noticed that the list of brands you are wearing has expanded (forcing a rube like me to have to Google more names like "Ike Behar"). I know some of this is due to your international travel, but have you also been making an effort to expand your universe of brands or is it just happenstance?


----------



## Howard

Upr: That's a nice overcoat, Do they sell overcoats for skinny guys like me?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as ususal, your outfits are killing it (I particularly liked the cool, quiet elegance of yesterday's - which doesn't diminish today's spot on effort, I'm just partial to the more-subdued colors of Monday's rig), but I've noticed that the list of brands you are wearing has expanded (forcing a rube like me to have to Google more names like "Ike Behar"). I know some of this is due to your international travel, but have you also been making an effort to expand your universe of brands or is it just happenstance?


My universe of brands is fairly stable at this point, controlled by what's available between New York and London, though my anticipated visit to Vienna this winter may expand that a little. I am certainly not consciously looking for more venues in which to sink large chunks of my net worth - there isn't all that much of it to go around . As for today's shirt, I hardly had to travel far to buy it - it was on closeout at my local Syms (when said emporium was still in business), a mere 250 feet from my office - no passport necessary . For the record, I believe that Ike Behar is commonly sold through Nordstrom's.


Howard said:


> Upr: That's a nice overcoat, Do they sell overcoats for skinny guys like me?


In this life, if there is a market for it, someone will sell it. Overcoats tend not to be form-fitting, as in the winter, often one wishes to add a layer or two of extra insulation, but there are those overcoats made to be trimmer than others.


----------



## ChrisRS

upr_crust said:


> For the record, I believe that Ike Behar is commonly sold through Nordstrom's.


It is. I bought one on sale also, just to test drive it. Original price in the $90 range. Stiff collar, stiff, thin cotton body, wrinkles easily, I wear on days when I know my jacket will be kept on. Slim fit is similar fit to that of a JWNordstrom slim fit.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> My universe of brands is fairly stable at this point, controlled by what's available between New York and London, though my anticipated visit to Vienna this winter may expand that a little.


I've not been to Vienna, but my Tuxedo/dinner suit was (according to its label) made in Austria and it's, simply put, the best find I've ever had, be it sale, thrift, vintage, or full price retail. Since Austrians also have quite an affinity for formal wear, if it were me shopping there, I'd be sure to look for some additions to my formal attire while there. When will you be there? Perhaps you will have a chance to wear White Tie, at long last!? Here's hoping you'll be traveling during the Ball Season, which begins next month, I think.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: Nordstrom
Socks: DSW
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## StylePurgatory

Great combo, Crocto. I love the Tetris socks, and the glenplaid shirt is worked in quite nicely, I think. Looks grey in the first shot, but the close up shows the pattern.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> I've not been to Vienna, but my Tuxedo/dinner suit was (according to its label) made in Austria and it's, simply put, the best find I've ever had, be it sale, thrift, vintage, or full price retail. Since Austrians also have quite an affinity for formal wear, if it were me shopping there, I'd be sure to look for some additions to my formal attire while there. When will you be there? Perhaps you will have a chance to wear White Tie, at long last!? Here's hoping you'll be traveling during the Ball Season, which begins next month, I think.


Vienna is a very formal city, to be sure, but I will not be there until towards the end of February, after Ash Wednesday, which may put a damper on very formal goings-on in the capital. I very much doubt that I'll have occasion to wear white tie, but I may be traveling with my tuxedo (an event in London which my partner and I may attend) - if we have an excuse to get some more use out of the black tie attire, we might well do it. If so, we will try for photos.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Dr. Butcher, I like that last post of yours. A wiser man than I once said that bold vintage ties like that were a casualty of the move away from three piece suits -- certainly, they go down easier with a vest.

I don't believe in "different pattern, same scale." I think it can work, but varying the scale and the pattern is an easier method.

I'll cosign a double monk with a suit, too. Not all the time, but sometimes. That said, I think too sleek a shoe might not work with that look -- an Italianate shoe with barely any welt wouldn't work with the vintage detailing, though an aggressively-lasted English shoe would be great.

And I do find a PoW squares pretty wearable, though I generally go for squares in patterns that I wouldn't wear in anything else.


----------



## Jovan

Last couple days.


----------



## dr.butcher

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Dr. Butcher, I like that last post of yours. A wiser man than I once said that bold vintage ties like that were a casualty of the move away from three piece suits -- certainly, they go down easier with a vest.


This winter has been colder for longer than most years so I've got to work my way through a lot of vintage ties that have been hanging up for some months untouched. The vest is often hiding some garish pattern that's been splayed across the widest part of the tie and has little relation to the pattern on the top half. I'm not sure where you'd wear a tie with a scene of a hunter shooting down a fowl and his dog chasing after it.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> And I do find a PoW squares pretty wearable, though I generally go for squares in patterns that I wouldn't wear in anything else.


Totally agree with this sentiment.


----------



## crocto

StylePurgatory said:


> Great combo, Crocto. I love the Tetris socks, and the glenplaid shirt is worked in quite nicely, I think. Looks grey in the first shot, but the close up shows the pattern.


Thanks. The Tetris socks were an awesome find. The shirt is actually purple and I stole the combination from the Charles Tyrwhitt site. I actually took that shirt to a dry cleaner near me and they asked if it was a made-to-measure because of the details in the pattern.


----------



## dr.butcher

The close-ups here are to detail my dilemma of the day, which is one I raised her previously, viz., how to wear a tie with a sweater vest. Today it's under the vest, but I find it to be unpleasing to the eye when the "v" of the vest is high enough so as to almost meet with the knot and throw off the proportions of the tie, as seen below.



In order to counter this I tried to puff the tie a little over the top of the "v" but it doesn't stay there on its own so I have a tie bar under the sweater vest holding it in place, seen below. I'm trying to find a way to wear this where it doesn't look affected and can save the tie from "death by sweater vest".


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, with sun and milder temperatures promised.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - YSL
Braces - Trafalgar
Cufflinks - "Toledano" work, souvenirs of Madrid, 1999
PS - no name
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Tesi
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

dr butcher, I think you are underestimating the power of the flash of color the tie gives when only visible in a small area - i.e., even though it disappears quickly under the vest, the tie still adds meaningful color to your outfit. Also, it gives a finished / polished look to your rig. That said, ideally, a slightly deeper V would be better, but it works fine as is. 

I like the tie "popped" as you showed it in the second picture; I try to do this, but as you said, it will sometimes slip back - the tie clip is a neat solution. Sometimes, I wear it with a tab collar shirt (with a tight and high tab) and it will also help "pop" the tie.

Being even bolder, I think you have a solution - a nice rig, a wonderful look, very elegant - in search of a non-problem - the tie isn't visible enough. It is fine, looks great and you should enjoy. If you can find a deeper V for your next sweater - great - but don't drive yourself crazy, it works very well as is.


----------



## Howard

Upr: quite a nice combination of colors you're wearing.


----------



## Dave

This has more or less become my uniform (sorry for looking like I haven't had enough sleep):







North Face fleece jacket
LL Bean Shetland 
BB button-down
Levi's 505s
PRL socks
Vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: T.M. Lewin
Socks: Banana Republic
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## upr_crust

Putting together something from the "junk" portion of the wardrobe (at least suit and shirt . . .)

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice as usual


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/paUt5jW8j


----------



## Quetzal

dr.butcher said:


> This winter has been colder for longer than most years so I've got to work my way through a lot of vintage ties that have been hanging up for some months untouched. The vest is often hiding some garish pattern that's been splayed across the widest part of the tie and has little relation to the pattern on the top half. I'm not sure where you'd wear a tie with a scene of a hunter shooting down a fowl and his dog chasing after it.


Ah-ha! I knew that I wasn't the only one with vintage ties! I too have considered where to wear those Scenic-Prints or Hand-Paints. "Ties that only Americans would wear", according to Brits after the War, and there is something American about them, perhaps its their garish (and obscene, if anyone owns one of those Nudes) nature. I suppose if anybody believed in "Casual Friday", then they would be fine (these are what novelty ties should look like).

-Quetzal


----------



## dr.butcher

Quetzal said:


> I suppose if anybody believed in "Casual Friday", then they would be fine (these are what novelty ties should look like).l


I love casual Fridays. I sometimes undo a cuff button just to let everyone in the office know I can dress it down!


----------



## dr.butcher

Fading Fast said:


> dr butcher, I think you are underestimating the power of the flash of color the tie gives when only visible in a small area - i.e., even though it disappears quickly under the vest, the tie still adds meaningful color to your outfit. Also, it gives a finished / polished look to your rig. That said, ideally, a slightly deeper V would be better, but it works fine as is.
> 
> I like the tie "popped" as you showed it in the second picture; I try to do this, but as you said, it will sometimes slip back - the tie clip is a neat solution. Sometimes, I wear it with a tab collar shirt (with a tight and high tab) and it will also help "pop" the tie.
> 
> Being even bolder, I think you have a solution - a nice rig, a wonderful look, very elegant - in search of a non-problem - the tie isn't visible enough. It is fine, looks great and you should enjoy. If you can find a deeper V for your next sweater - great - but don't drive yourself crazy, it works very well as is.


Yes, I think I am underestimating the power of a small splash of colour. I'm a bit blunted to the effect that can have and sometimes over do it. The vest is BB and I'm definitely looking for one with a lower V, I think a knit vest that buttons up the front and can fit under a jacket would be a better solution, although I think it's sliding towards the casual end of the spectrum. I don't get more than a few weeks wear out of them a year, so don't give them too much thought, but they're getting old and need replacing.


----------



## Roycru

An adventure in nighttime flash photography whilst standing near a lighted shop window and wearing a Dunn & Co Harris Tweed jacket and doeskin vest, Brooks Brothers shirt and tie, Jim Thompson pocket Square, J Crew embroidered cord trousers (with dogs that I tried to convince everyone were reindeer) and Allen Edmonds brown grain Kiowas......


----------



## LordSmoke

upr_crust said:


> Vienna is a very formal city, to be sure, but I will not be there until towards the end of February, after Ash Wednesday, which may put a damper on very formal goings-on in the capital. I very much doubt that I'll have occasion to wear white tie, but I may be traveling with my tuxedo (an event in London which my partner and I may attend) - if we have an excuse to get some more use out of the black tie attire, we might well do it. If so, we will try for photos.


Vienna!!! My favorite place in the world. If I were younger or single, I would be Viennese! I am usually there in mid March and late May. Will you have a local host, or are you going it alone? I can recommend Fischrestaurant Ragusa on Berggasse for Dalmatian seafood, Reznicek's on Reznicekgasse for exquisite traditional cuisine - though they haven't had beuschel (lung) the last few times I was there on innards day, and a little fake Italian place (really Bosnians) called Mediterano on Althanstrasse. Those are in my area near Franz Josef Bahnhof, but there is definitely no shortage of fine places to eat. I know a couple of Wurstelstands are worth the effort, e.g., Wurstelstand Leo, and there is a place across the Donau canal at Friedendbruecke that specializes in horse. Oh no, now you've got me started and thinking about my next visit. Where's the drool emoticon? :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

LordSmoke said:


> Vienna!!! My favorite place in the world. If I were younger or single, I would be Viennese! I am usually there in mid March and late May. Will you have a local host, or are you going it alone? I can recommend Fischrestaurant Ragusa on Berggasse for Dalmatian seafood, Reznicek's on Reznicekgasse for exquisite traditional cuisine - though they haven't had beuschel (lung) the last few times I was there on innards day, and a little fake Italian place (really Bosnians) called Mediterano on Althanstrasse. Those are in my area near Franz Josef Bahnhof, but there is definitely no shortage of fine places to eat. I know a couple of Wurstelstands are worth the effort, e.g., Wurstelstand Leo, and there is a place across the Donau canal at Friedendbruecke that specializes in horse. Oh no, now you've got me started and thinking about my next visit. Where's the drool emoticon? :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the restaurant recommendations. We'll be staying in a hotel near the Kaertnerstrasse - I am unfamiliar with the location of the Franz Josef Bahnhof, having only been to Vienna once before, some nearly 20 years ago. The only restaurants I remember distinctly from my last visit are Cantinetta Antinori (somewhere near the Graben, I think), Le Ciel at the Grand Hotel, and Corso bei dem Oper in the Hotel Bristol, where I celebrated my 40th birthday, and where the waiters tried to pad the bill. There is also Peter's Hartauer Cafe in Jakobberggasse, where I had Mohr in Hempd - a bundt ring cake in dark chocolate, smothered in chocolate sauce, and filled in the middle with whipped cream. I'm still working on removing the fat cells accumulated from eating it, some 20 years hence. I can't wait to repeat the experience .


----------



## upr_crust

Friday and the holiday season. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a novelty tie. The fabric pattern and material of today's tie are not especially novel, but a diamond-shaped bow tie in this day and age is certainly a novelty.

Blazer, waistcoat, trousers, shirt - BB
Bow tie - PRL
PS - no brand name
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Barney's NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

dr.butcher said:


> Yes, I think I am underestimating the power of a small splash of colour. I'm a bit blunted to the effect that can have and sometimes over do it. The vest is BB and I'm definitely looking for one with a lower V, I think a knit vest that buttons up the front and can fit under a jacket would be a better solution, although I think it's sliding towards the casual end of the spectrum. I don't get more than a few weeks wear out of them a year, so don't give them too much thought, but they're getting old and need replacing.


I think a knit vest with buttons up the front looks less casual than a pullover vest as the buttons, IMHO, echo a waistcoat a bit. I have a charcoal one that looks good with my several of my suits and, to my eye, while it looks a step down in formality from a three-piece suit, it looks a step up from just a pullover vest.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Friday and the holiday season. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a novelty tie. The fabric pattern and material of today's tie are not especially novel, but a diamond-shaped bow tie in this day and age is certainly a novelty.
> 
> Blazer, waistcoat, trousers, shirt - BB
> Bow tie - PRL
> PS - no brand name
> Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Barney's NYC
> Hat - Selentino


I'm definitely liking the bow tie.


----------



## crocto

The vest is certainly festive upr. Jovan like that blazer a lot. I've got a similar one!


----------



## Flairball

I usually post on the Trad side, but I think today's rig could be appreciated over here. So, I give you the "Christmas shopping" rig.


----------



## tryst

With my AE Manchester loafers in burgundy.


----------



## LordSmoke

^^^^ tryst, who made the shirt? Been looking for one like it, but can't seem to find one. Anyone, source of a burgundy/wine tattersall shirt 17,37,tall?


----------



## eagle2250

^^Tryst, that tie works perfectly with the fabric pattern of your shirt...good choice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Tryst - welcome. Peak and Pine covered the pants - the shirt and tie are great. I look forward to seeing more posts (my girlfriend uses the same electric toothbrush).


----------



## PaultheSwede

Jovan, I love the tie you used on the 19th. Could you please share who made it?

As this is my first post here I think it is only fair to introduce myself. I'm a Swede that a few months ago realized that it was time to dress better and more age appropriate. This is whenI found this forum and the great source of information it is.

/Paul


----------



## Dave

At Barnes and Noble to chill while everybody else is Christmas shopping, or so it seems:

LLB Shetland
PRL beige button down (I think it's called the Blaire)
Levi's 505
Dickies belt
J. Crew camp socks
8" Bean Boots


----------



## tryst

LordSmoke said:


> ^^^^ tryst, who made the shirt? Been looking for one like it, but can't seem to find one. Anyone, source of a burgundy/wine tattersall shirt 17,37,tall?


Well honestly, I believe it is a George brand. I'm starting to look at better clothes and being in South Dakota I'm used to shopping at the big box stores. The tie also has a slight pattern. Might need to take some close ups of it. Not sure the brand of it though. I inherited many ties from my grandfather, who was a teacher. I even remember seeing some squared off ties.


----------



## tryst

Fading Fast said:


> Peak and Pine covered the pants


Not quite sure what you mean here?


----------



## LordSmoke

tryst said:


> Well honestly, I believe it is a George brand. I'm starting to look at better clothes and being in South Dakota I'm used to shopping at the big box stores. The tie also has a slight pattern. Might need to take some close ups of it. Not sure the brand of it though. I inherited many ties from my grandfather, who was a teacher. I even remember seeing some squared off ties.


Interesting, and thanks. That probably precludes the odd sizing (17/37) I require. You could have a treasure trove in your grandfather's ties. Oh, welcome!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Fading Fast said:


> . Peak and Pine covered the pants





tryst said:


> Not quite sure what you mean here?


Fast is referring to a post which on re-read looked like I was in it just for the giggles, which was not my intent, there anyway, so I took it down. Essentially what I had said was that you might want to consider backing off on the belt a notch or two; that or upsizing the pants. Not that an extra pound or two at the waist is off-putting or certainly not uncommon, but in the pic you've posted the pleats are flaring out at such an angle that it's unflattering to you. Ideally they go straight down. I've re-written this for you because I think the stand-alone line you've quoted: "Peak & Pine has covered the pants" sounds really creepy and my rep here cannot stand further sullying since it's close to the bursting point as is. Your tie & shirt, as others have said, go well together; however, I have pulled out a ruler and found that your sink and tooth care products consume 58.9% of your picture. Since posting space here is sold by the square-inch here, don 't be too surprised if your bill this month is higher than expected. Glad you've joined us. Hope you'll post again.


----------



## Jovan

crocto said:


> The vest is certainly festive upr. Jovan like that blazer a lot. I've got a similar one!


Thanks, crocto!

I agree that upr's vest ups the ante a little and suits his personality. I wore a Black Watch tartan tie yesterday, but wasn't happy about how most of the outfit turned out so didn't post it.

Dragon Inside flannel suit arrived yesterday.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Christmas party tonight, and it was novelty tie challenge, Over There. So, here's me tonight. The lighting isn't great, it being after midnight, and all, but pretty decent considering, I suppose. I irrationally love this tie... possibly because it combines two thing I love.


----------



## FilipI

The quality of the pic is not great, but it's due to a bad camera...

Suit: JAB
Shirt: CT
Tie: Charvet
PS and Cufflinks: Walters of Oxford


----------



## Dave

After Mass:

Jos. A. Bank blazer
PRL OCBD
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (it's reversible -- black on one side, brown on the other; that's why it's the one I'm always wearing ... also, since I'm losing weight I wanted a cheap belt so that once I'm down a pants size I will not have wasted money on a belt I won't be wearing much longer)
Lucchese Classics full quill cowboy boots
Not pictured: Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> Thanks, crocto!
> 
> I agree that upr's vest ups the ante a little and suits his personality. I wore a Black Watch tartan tie yesterday, but wasn't happy about how most of the outfit turned out so didn't post it.
> 
> Dragon Inside flannel suit arrived yesterday.


What a beautiful flannel cloth, is it as gorgeous in real life as it appears to be on the pictures?


----------



## StylePurgatory

Christmas shopping, skating, and hot chocolate with the wife, today.


----------



## DaveS

Jovan said:


> Thanks, crocto!
> 
> I agree that upr's vest ups the ante a little and suits his personality. I wore a Black Watch tartan tie yesterday, but wasn't happy about how most of the outfit turned out so didn't post it.
> 
> Dragon Inside flannel suit arrived yesterday.


Very nicely done, Jovan!


----------



## momsdoc

Quetzal will be thrilled you're skating in a hat.


----------



## StylePurgatory

momsdoc said:


> Quetzal will be thrilled you're skating in a hat.


I thought he might be.


----------



## Gurdon

*Knieze*



upr_crust said:


> My universe of brands is fairly stable at this point, controlled by what's available between New York and London, though my anticipated visit to Vienna this winter may expand that a little. I am certainly not consciously looking for more venues in which to sink large chunks of my net worth - there isn't all that much of it to go around .


Upr,
Hope you are able to visit Knieze, on the Grabben. I bought an OTR suit there a couple of years ago. I am pleased with the style, fabric and workmanship. They were very accommodating with a quick turn around on alterations, although my tailor had to adjust the sholders. I would certainly shop there again. If you want a Stresseman, that is the place.

There is a wonderfully confectionary statue in front of the store, and it is a short walk from the Scher Hotel, where we had Sacher Torten and Kaffe mit Schlag two days in a row.

Also, it is an easy train ride to Budapest and Vass.

Gute Reise,
Gurdon


----------



## upr_crust

Gurdon said:


> Upr,
> Hope you are able to visit Knieze, on the Grabben. I bought an OTR suit there a couple of years ago. I am pleased with the style, fabric and workmanship. They were very accommodating with a quick turn around on alterations, although my tailor had to adjust the sholders. I would certainly shop there again. If you want a Stresseman, that is the place.
> 
> There is a wonderfully confectionary statue in front of the store, and it is a short walk from the Scher Hotel, where we had Sacher Torten and Kaffe mit Schlag two days in a row.
> 
> Also, it is an easy train ride to Budapest and Vass.
> 
> Gute Reise,
> Gurdon


Thank you for the advice. I will have to see if budgetary constraints allow me to visit Knieze - as it is, I've got an MTM suit on order from Brooks, I fell into the trap of visiting Paul Stuart at the onset of their private sale (yet another Phineas Cole suit), and I'm toying with the idea of a new tuxedo. Otherwise, I know of Knieze's general reputation - I may need to visit, if only stripped of my credit cards.

Thanks also for the recommendation of Sacher torte - I've eaten it some near 20 years ago, when last I was in Vienna.

I do not know if I've got the time for a run to Budapest to visit Vass. It is an easy train ride, but not a short one - I've not done the trip in 20 years, and as I remember, it was some 4-5 hours one way. Perhaps they've speeded up the train service, but still it would be a very long day's journey.


----------



## upr_crust

A grey December Monday - just the time for a touch of pink.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, very nice use of pink in the winter - you choose a very pale, almost washed out pink, so that it doesn't scream summer, but washes over you softly to provide a bit of warmth on a cold, dreary day. I also notice an off-hand reference to a new Phineas Cole suit (which, along with New and Lingwood seemed designed specifically for you) - any details to share yet on cut, pattern fabric?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, very nice use of pink in the winter - you choose a very pale, almost washed out pink, so that it doesn't scream summer, but washes over you softly to provide a bit of warmth on a cold, dreary day. I also notice an off-hand reference to a new Phineas Cole suit (which, along with New and Lingwood seemed designed specifically for you) - any details to share yet on cut, pattern fabric?


Thanks, Fading. Today's pink shirt isn't as washed out as the photos might indicate, but, with my complexion (pale like the dead) anything that can bring a bit of healthy color to my cheeks is a good thing. As for the new suit from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, it's a POW glen plaid, one-button peak lapel suit, with flat front trousers (or course) and side vents (doubly of course). I am supposed to receive delivery of the suit on Jan. 6th, assuming that the alterations are done satisfactorily. Meanwhile, I am still awaiting first fitting of my latest MTM suit from BB, a three-piece peak lapel in a mid-grey flannel with large-scale navy windowpane (the fabric was designed more for sports jackets than suits), made using the Regent silhouette, which is closer in style to the cuts from Paul Stuart. We shall see how well this experiment turns out.


----------



## Jovan

GWW said:


> What a beautiful flannel cloth, is it as gorgeous in real life as it appears to be on the pictures?


Quite! It's actually 25% cashmere. Not sure if that's the reason it has wrinkle resistance, but there was barely a crease at the crotch after wearing all day, something most of my suits and trousers get.


DaveS said:


> Very nicely done, Jovan!


Thank you Dave.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Fading. Today's pink shirt isn't as washed out as the photos might indicate, but, with my complexion (pale like the dead) anything that can bring a bit of healthy color to my cheeks is a good thing. As for the new suit from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, it's a POW glen plaid, one-button peak lapel suit, with flat front trousers (or course) and side vents (doubly of course). I am supposed to receive delivery of the suit on Jan. 6th, assuming that the alterations are done satisfactorily. Meanwhile, I am still awaiting first fitting of my latest MTM suit from BB, a three-piece peak lapel in a mid-grey flannel with large-scale navy windowpane (the fabric was designed more for sports jackets than suits), made using the Regent silhouette, which is closer in style to the cuts from Paul Stuart. We shall see how well this experiment turns out.


I am excited to see both suits - they sound Upr perfect. As someone who has been described as giving Casper the Friendly Ghost competition for palest person in the room, I wouldn't worry too much about your complexion as, in your pictures, I seen a undertone of flush that prevents the "washed out, near death" look I sport.


----------



## crocto

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Thomas Pink
Tie: The Tie Bar
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love your hat and such a nice looking scarf.


----------



## Dave

Rainy day . . . off to see my lady friend and then pick up my sister:









J. Crew sweater (no cuffs on the sleeves or bottom -- that's just how it was supposed to be -- strange, I know)
J. Crew Secret Wash button-down
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (unseen)
Fox River boot socks
8" Bean Boots

By the way, pardon the clothes on the floor in the bottom pic!


----------



## Jovan

Long day + not much of a care = tie blade longer in back and crazed expression. My apologies.




https://imageshack.com/i/f0C1ZojFj


----------



## Jovan

PaultheSwede said:


> Jovan, I love the tie you used on the 19th. Could you please share who made it?
> 
> As this is my first post here I think it is only fair to introduce myself. I'm a Swede that a few months ago realized that it was time to dress better and more age appropriate. This is whenI found this forum and the great source of information it is.
> 
> /Paul


Vintage Hathaway wool/silk tie. Thanks and welcome!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is filthy outside today - wet and grey, and meant to stay that way until Christmas morning. I've no photo offerings for today, but, as I was cleaning out my desk at work yesterday, I came across a cache of photos from a trip to Paris, November 2007. Here's a blast from the past - seven years younger, probably 15-20 pounds heavier, but on a magical day - morning spent at the Musee d'Orsay, (the photo was taken outside the museum), then a stroll across the Pont de la Concorde, and lunch at Les Ambassedeurs at the Hotel de Crillon, then a stroll through the Right Bank, then back to our hotel in the Odeon district, all in late fall sunshine.

Thank you for indulging my reverie.



(For the record, I've still got the suit (re-tailored), scarf, hat and shoes - the coat has since been donated to charity.)


----------



## HamilcarBarca

I wore this Sunday but forgot to upload it :rolleyes2:


----------



## AbleRiot

Dave said:


> 8" Bean Boots


ARGHHH! Dying of pure envy as these boots (and my preferred 6" version) are on backorder to April 2015!!! I was hoping to pick one up for the Holidays to replace my now busted Eddie Bauer boots (from 15 years ago!)...looks like I'm waiting to wear them for next winter season.


----------



## Dave

AbleRiot said:


> ARGHHH! Dying of pure envy as these boots (and my preferred 6" version) are on backorder to April 2015!!! I was hoping to pick on up for the Holidays to replace by now busted Eddie Bauer boots (from 15 years ago!)...looks like I'm waiting to wear them for next winter season.


I'm sorry to hear that! But if I may ask, why do you prefer the 6" version? It says you live in NJ, and y'all get a lot more snow than we do here in GA; 8" or higher might be better. I suppose it makes no difference in the end, though, as all heights are probably back-ordered.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The weather is filthy outside today - wet and grey, and meant to stay that way until Christmas morning. I've no photo offerings for today, but, as I was cleaning out my desk at work yesterday, I came across a cache of photos from a trip to Paris, November 2007. Here's a blast from the past - seven years younger, probably 15-20 pounds heavier, but on a magical day - morning spent at the Musee d'Orsay, (the photo was taken outside the museum), then a stroll across the Pont de la Concorde, and lunch at Les Ambassedeurs at the Hotel de Crillon, then a stroll through the Right Bank, then back to our hotel in the Odeon district, all in late fall sunshine.
> 
> Thank you for indulging my reverie.
> 
> 
> 
> (For the record, I've still got the suit (re-tailored), scarf, hat and shoes - the coat has since been donated to charity.)


wow, looking sharp, when was this photo taken?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> wow, looking sharp, when was this photo taken?


Thank you, Howard. As stated in the original posting, the photo was taken in Paris in November, 2007.


----------



## Peak and Pine

HamilcarBarca said:


>


Swell outfit, especially the coat. But a warning: stand way back from a beveled mirror, else the beveling will give you two hats. Or maybe you actually were wearing two hats. Am not familiar with Texas customs.


----------



## AbleRiot

Dave said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! But if I may ask, why do you prefer the 6" version? It says you live in NJ, and y'all get a lot more snow than we do here in GA; 8" or higher might be better. I suppose it makes no difference in the end, though, as all heights are probably back-ordered.


I suppose it's "convenience" of just keeping it on at the office instead of having to bring another pair. Snowy work days entail a more casual clothing in my usually dress to business casual office but the parking lots get cleaned quickly. (I suppose being 5'4" makes 6" make sense though my old pair was an 8")


----------



## upr_crust

Back to the present tense. Still monsoon season in NYC today, but I am willfully ignoring it.

Sport jacket, trousers, shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - no name brand
Shoes - J & M (Italian manufacture)
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## StylePurgatory

Looking good, as always, Crusty!


----------



## Howard

Peak and Pine said:


> Swell outfit, especially the coat. But a warning: stand way back from a beveled mirror, else the beveling will give you two hats. Or maybe you actually were wearing two hats. Am not familiar with Texas customs.


That's what I thought, maybe he was wearing two hats.


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the Brooks Brothers hanger, I have a Brooks Brothers dress shirt.


----------



## Jovan

Merry Christmas! The Black Watch tie was the most festive my attire got for our Christmas Eve half-day.

Dragon Inside suit, Sebastian Ward shirt, unknown tie, Ledbury pocket square, Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## tryst

With black slacks & burgundy AE loafers.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'm gonna suggest trying the shirt collar inside the sweater and the top button undone. Untucking the sweater might also be a good idea.

Also, when the time comes to replace your black trousers, consider a charcoal gray instead.


----------



## tryst

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm gonna suggest trying the shirt collar inside the sweater and the top button undone. Untucking the sweater might also be a good idea.
> 
> Also, when the time comes to replace your black trousers, consider a charcoal gray instead.


Funny you would say, the collar did start on the inside. Sweater isn't tucked in, I'm just fat lol. I do have gray trousers but they weren't charcoal so it was almost worse.

I was also sneaking a photo, so it isn't very flattering. :surprised:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

I dig it. I have taken some incredibly awkward looking pictures by trying to sneak one in.

I think a lighter gray could work there, or an olive green.

It's a rare non-BD shirt that sits well under a sweater. If that's a stiff collar, then it may not suit a sweater. If it's a soft collar with stays, then taking them out will probably help. 

It should still be unbuttoned, though. :icon_viking:


----------



## tryst

More like this then? Also fairly well starched collar with stays.


----------



## Starting Late

You nailed that one, Jovan.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Seasonal:










With tan cords, tartan belt, and tan grain LWB.

Merry Christmas!

And that looks better to my eye, Tryst, but I'd still advocate leaving out the stays when wearing a sweater. Hardly an option when one is already out for the day, of course.


----------



## Jovan

Starting Late said:


> You nailed that one, Jovan.


Thanks!

More casual fare here:


----------



## DaveS

Very nice, Jovan - and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Merry Christmas 

Blazer: Corneliani
Shirt: Tyrwhitt
Pocket square: J Crew
Tie, trousers, socks: BB
Shoes: AE 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

DaveS said:


> Very nice, Jovan - and Merry Christmas!


Thanks, Dave, same to you.


----------



## upr_crust

Yesterday

Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, trousers, overcoat - BB
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC













Today:

Sports jacket, shirt, waistcoat, trousers, shoes - BB
PS - Ashear
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Burberry
Cap - House of Cashmere, London


----------



## Howard

Upr: I have to say, those are some cool looking caps.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I have to say, those are some cool looking caps.


Thank you, Howard. The nice thing about them is that they fold up nicely, and can be stowed in one's pocket (I like them for travel abroad, where a proper felt hat might be much harder to carry).


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I've been a bit tied up with the Holidays the last few days, but have to compliment you on the 2007 look: very elegant, classic, timeless and shows how wonderful pleats can look. Still catching up, but had to say something about that outstanding outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I've been a bit tied up with the Holidays the last few days, but have to compliment you on the 2007 look: very elegant, classic, timeless and shows how wonderful pleats can look. Still catching up, but had to say something about that outstanding outfit.


Thank you, FF. Happily, the alterations to that suit have been successful enough so that I can continue to wear it, even though I am a size smaller now than I was when the suit was bought.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Merry Christmas, and a couple of fits to catch up on. This was midnight mass:





And this was Christmas Day at my parents' place. We do our full Christmas Dinner later today; my sister and brother in law, and their kids, go to his parents' house on Christmas Day, so our side all celebrate together today. On Christmas Day itself, my wife and I visit with my parents, and my other sister, and basically eat all day long. So, a rather casual affair.



My wife gave me the fun socks for Christmas. I have a terrible time finding socks to fit my small feet, and these are 100% merino wool, in just the right size! Wore them all day, and they breathed beautifully, and stayed up (mid calf height) without needing my attention. The sweater was a gift from my mom, which was brilliant because, as I got dressed, I thought to myself that the outfit needed just that type of sweater. I tried it on, and it fit, so I wore it all day. The tweed is a recent thrift find, warm enough to eliminate the need for a coat yesterday.

Happy Boxing Day to all!


----------



## upr_crust

I spent part of my lunch hour at Brooks Brothers having the first fitting for my MTM suit ordered during the trunk show last October. This is the first time that I've had something made MTM from Southwick, rather than from Martin Greenfield, and I do like the fact that one can now order suits MTM from any of the silhouettes made by Southwick for Brooks - Madison, Regent, or Fitzgerald. So far, it would seem that the product is of comparable quality to the suits made by Martin Greenfield, and I ordered a suit in the Regent model - three-piece, peak lapel, side vented, in a mid-grey flannel with a large-scale and rather bold windowpane check. It should be available for pick-up 2015/01/13 - exactly one week after my Phineas Cole sale suit is to be ready at Paul Stuart's. Let's hope that the tailoring is done well. Photos will be posted upon receipt of goods.


----------



## Dave

I know I look like a lumberjack today; go ahead and sing the Monty Python Lumberjack Song; I don't mind! ;-) 

Lands End flannel shirt (one of several shirts I got for Christmas)
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt (recently started having to cinch it tighter -- can't wait until I can discard it altogether and get a smaller belt!)
Woolrich socks (Fading Fast, you previously described my socks as "killer;" hope you like these too! :-D )
Red Wing Heritage boots


----------



## Carguy

Here was the day before Christmas Eves work attire. Haven't posted in a while so I wanted to share....


----------



## Carguy

And here's more casual family Christmas party


----------



## Jovan

StylePurgatory said:


> Merry Christmas, and a couple of fits to catch up on. This was midnight mass:
> 
> And this was Christmas Day at my parents' place. We do our full Christmas Dinner later today; my sister and brother in law, and their kids, go to his parents' house on Christmas Day, so our side all celebrate together today. On Christmas Day itself, my wife and I visit with my parents, and my other sister, and basically eat all day long. So, a rather casual affair.
> 
> My wife gave me the fun socks for Christmas. I have a terrible time finding socks to fit my small feet, and these are 100% merino wool, in just the right size! Wore them all day, and they breathed beautifully, and stayed up (mid calf height) without needing my attention. The sweater was a gift from my mom, which was brilliant because, as I got dressed, I thought to myself that the outfit needed just that type of sweater. I tried it on, and it fit, so I wore it all day. The tweed is a recent thrift find, warm enough to eliminate the need for a coat yesterday.
> 
> Happy Boxing Day to all!


Nice fits! Would like to see more of that herringbone tweed sport coat. Is the top suit your S. Cohen?



upr_crust said:


> I spent part of my lunch hour at Brooks Brothers having the first fitting for my MTM suit ordered during the trunk show last October. This is the first time that I've had something made MTM from Southwick, rather than from Martin Greenfield, and I do like the fact that one can now order suits MTM from any of the silhouettes made by Southwick for Brooks - Madison, Regent, or Fitzgerald. So far, it would seem that the product is of comparable quality to the suits made by Martin Greenfield, and I ordered a suit in the Regent model - three-piece, peak lapel, side vented, in a mid-grey flannel with a large-scale and rather bold windowpane check. It should be available for pick-up 2015/01/13 - exactly one week after my Phineas Cole sale suit is to be ready at Paul Stuart's. Let's hope that the tailoring is done well. Photos will be posted upon receipt of goods.


Bruce, can't wait to see. Though I don't comment much on your pictures anymore, be assured that pretty much everything you wear is pulled off with aplomb and style. Plus you get enough compliments from everyone else to last a lifetime...


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Wore this to a friend's wedding 

Me, my dad and my little brother.










My mom and my brother again. It was an outdoor wedding and it started raining, thankfully I came prepared.









He's getting there


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> Nice fits! Would like to see more of that herringbone tweed sport coat. Is the top suit your S. Cohen?


Yes it Is! I'll take some more of that tweed.

Here is today, just home from Christmas Dinner (which we have on Boxing Day) and relaxing with some Christmas episodes of Simpsons!

We're realized we had forgotten the tree topper!


----------



## Peak and Pine

A Texas twofer that bears repeating. First this...



Carguy said:


>


You've captured this year's family smile prize. Go back and tell us who's who, or did you just pay those good lookin' folks to stand there? They all look great. As well as you in the previous pic in the lightweight g'plaid, nice fit. The square is trying to hibernate. Just as well, you don't need no stinkin' pocket stuff to mess up the sleerness of that suit.

And now this, two dudes and a tiny person...



HamilcarBarca said:


>


Very nice family shot.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I know you have told us you work in technology, but you are building anticipation for these two new suits with the skill of a seasoned marketing professional - I can't wait to see them. Also, all your international travel is starting to show as I had to mentally double clutch to adjust your European date sequence back to American for my small brain.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. The nice thing about them is that they fold up nicely, and can be stowed in one's pocket (I like them for travel abroad, where a proper felt hat might be much harder to carry).


I didn't know that those hats could be folded.


----------



## Howard

Carguy said:


> And here's more casual family Christmas party


very nice pictures Carguy.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Wore this to a friend's wedding
> 
> Me, my dad and my little brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom and my brother again. It was an outdoor wedding and it started raining, thankfully I came prepared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting there


love the photos but why so serious, smile, show some teeth.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, take a lesson from the little guy...relax. Use your eyes, your smile and your posture to make slow, intentional love with the camera and your pics will come alive! :redface:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
That, or crop your face out. :icon_viking:

Here's what I wore, today, for a little event at a historic site in a park.


----------



## Carguy

Peak, I appreciate the nice compliments! The older lady to my right is my mothers cousin who was also celebrating her 75th birthday. The rest of the gang are each my sisters - I have 5 and 1 didn't make it on this day. As you can see, THEY got all the good looks in the family and left me holding the proverbial bag....

That gray suit is my most recent suit purchase and I love it....I just can't seem to wear it with neutral colors as my tailor suggested - browns, taupes, etc. Too set in my ways I guess!


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday, experimented with mixed results on a "country-ish" odd waistcoat look.




Today, foolishly thought I should wear a full sweater before work's heating kicked into overdrive. Brang a tie bar knowing this would probably happen at some point.






Later, my partner briefly forgot the real subject of her photo...


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Giving my new Christmas tie and cufflinks an outing to Mass:





The tie and cufflinks are in UK armed forces colours, the colours of the charity Help for Heroes (https://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/), for whom they were made by Smart Turnout. Shirt and separate detachable collar and blue hopsack suit by T.M. Lewin, Turnbull & Asser scarf, homemade overcoat, hat by Christy's for Top Secret Hats.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Nutcracker ballet and dinner in town:


----------



## Howard

Anthony Jordan said:


> Giving my new Christmas tie and cufflinks an outing to Mass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie and cufflinks are in UK armed forces colours, the colours of the charity Help for Heroes (https://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/), for whom they were made by Smart Turnout. Shirt and separate detachable collar and blue hopsack suit by T.M. Lewin, Turnbull & Asser scarf, homemade overcoat, hat by Christy's for Top Secret Hats.


That's a nice hat.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Very nice outfits today. guys. You're right about needing to smile more in photos. I smile plenty but I think I look goofy when I smile in pictures :cool2:

Today I wear a grey sack suit from a maker know as GB Tweeds. Cool suit. Sorry about the pulling but someone is trying to move me


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Howard said:


> That's a nice hat.


Thanks Howard, it is my favourite. It is a modification of the Christy "Adventurer": sadly they don't make them any more.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday - what I hope to be a quiet day at the office.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Braces - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jovan

Plain black repp yesterday, forgot the pocket square. We can actually go tieless on Sundays if we want, but the one time I did it felt "wrong" somehow.

https://imageshack.com/i/idUPqUwfj


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Very nice outfits today. guys. You're right about needing to smile more in photos. I smile plenty but I think I look goofy when I smile in pictures :cool2:
> 
> Today I wear a grey sack suit from a maker know as GB Tweeds. Cool suit. Sorry about the pulling but someone is trying to move me


you remind me of a gangster when you're wearing that.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Monday - what I hope to be a quiet day at the office.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Vintage watch chain
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Selentino


I definitely like the stripes on the suit and on the clothes.


----------



## jfrater

*Today*









Click to see larger (I don't know how to make it larger by default)

Suit: Belvest own label
Shirt: Kiton broadcloth french cuffs
Tie: E Marinella
Socks: Dore Dore
Shoes: John Lobb (Paris)
Pocket Square: Alexander Kabbaz


----------



## efdll

upr_crust said:


> Monday - what I hope to be a quiet day at the office.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Vintage watch chain
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Selentino


Adolfo as in Nancy Raegan's favorite designer? All his menswear that I've seen was nothing but his name and awful. But that's a righteous overcoat. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## upr_crust

efdll said:


> Adolfo as in Nancy Reagan's favorite designer? All his menswear that I've seen was nothing but his name and awful. But that's a righteous overcoat. Maybe I'm mistaken.


Happy accidents do happen. The coat is cashmere, is not too flimsy, and was found for cheap at my local discounter (now out of business) several years ago.


----------



## apollotrader

jfrater exceptionally well done.

upr crust, as usual pretty much perfect!


----------



## efdll

upr_crust said:


> Happy accidents do happen. The coat is cashmere, is not too flimsy, and was found for cheap at my local discounter (now out of business) several years ago.


Leave it up to you to find the one Adolfo men's piece that's handsome. You have rescued that shameless old Cuban (I claim a countryman's privilege to speak this way) from having sold his name with no regard for his reputation. Well played.


----------



## jfrater

apollotrader said:


> jfrater exceptionally well done.
> 
> upr crust, as usual pretty much perfect!


Thanks  I am just starting out on a brand new wardrobe - largely via eBay. Tips and suggestions are always welcome


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Cap - House of Cashmere, London


I was trying to figure out why this place looked familiar. It was because my wife and I walked right past it! It's in the next arcade over from the Charbonnel et Walker store is. When you go back you have to try their chocolate salted caramel truffle.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I definitely like the stripes on the suit and on the clothes.


Thank you, Howard.



apollotrader said:


> upr crust, as usual pretty much perfect!


Thank you, Apollo



efdll said:


> Leave it up to you to find the one Adolfo men's piece that's handsome. You have rescued that shameless old Cuban (I claim a countryman's privilege to speak this way) from having sold his name with no regard for his reputation. Well played.


Having grown up shopping at the original Filene's Basement, I have developed radar for sartorial gold hidden amongst dross.



crocto said:


> I was trying to figure out why this place looked familiar. It was because my wife and I walked right past it! It's in the next arcade over from the Charbonnel et Walker store is. When you go back you have to try their chocolate salted caramel truffle.


House of Cashmere is in the Burlington Arcade, whereas Charbonnel et Walker is in the Royal Arcade, which is the other side of Bond St. I've bought chocolates there, though never the chocolate salted caramel truffles. When next you're there, and are in the mood for sweets, you need to try the macarons at Laduree, right at the Piccadilly entrance to the Burlington Arcade.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and it's turned much colder in NYC - time for flannel and tweed.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## jfrater

Today:



Suit: Isaia
Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Tom Ford
Tie: Turnbull and Asser
Hat: Christies
Pocket Square: Alexander Kabbaz
Watch: Vintage from eBay


----------



## Howard

> Having grown up shopping at the original Filene's Basement, I have developed radar for sartorial gold hidden amongst dross.


Didn't Filene's go out of business?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and it's turned much colder in NYC - time for flannel and tweed.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt, tie, overcoat - BB
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - Ashear
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino


Upr: What color is that? is that brown?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Didn't Filene's go out of business?


It merged with Syms, then the entire combination went out of business after the economic problems of 2008-2009. However, in my formative years (some 40+ years ago), there was exactly one Filene's Basement, in the basement (unsurprisingly) of Filene's department store (hence the name), and I would visit it quite regularly when I would visit Boston (I grew up in a Boston suburb).


----------



## sskim3

jfrater said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Isaia
> Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Tom Ford
> Tie: Turnbull and Asser
> Hat: Christies
> Pocket Square: Alexander Kabbaz
> Watch: Vintage from eBay


Great rig! It definitely stood out to me. I do wonder if the shoes have too much contrast compared to the rest. Nonetheless I dig it.

Love the hat as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What color is that? is that brown?


Suit, hat, and overcoat are all brown today, yes.


----------



## jfrater

sskim3 said:


> Great rig! It definitely stood out to me. I do wonder if the shoes have too much contrast compared to the rest. Nonetheless I dig it.
> 
> Love the hat as well.


I was wondering about the shoes myself - I nearly wore very dark brown Vass oxfords instead.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> House of Cashmere is in the Burlington Arcade, whereas Charbonnel et Walker is in the Royal Arcade, which is the other side of Bond St. I've bought chocolates there, though never the chocolate salted caramel truffles. When next you're there, and are in the mood for sweets, you need to try the macarons at Laduree, right at the Piccadilly entrance to the Burlington Arcade.


Thanks for the heads up. Old Bond St. and Jermyn St. are like a murders' row for the AAAC crowd.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Old Bond St. and Jermyn St. are like a murders' row for the AAAC crowd.


That entire area of Mayfair and St. James is deadly to one's credit rating .


----------



## upr_crust

New Year's Eve, and an early dinner out with friends. If one isn't going to "push the boat out" a bit, sartorially speaking, on NYE, when is one?

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, that suit belongs in the "Upr Hall of Fame." Have fun safe evening.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, that suit belongs in the "Upr Hall of Fame." Have fun safe evening.


Thank you, FF. Ironically enough, my partner found today's suit on sale at Paul Stuart (albeit without the waistcoat), and promptly snatched it up - I've obviously infected the gentleman in question with my bad habits .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, FF. Ironically enough, my partner found today's suit on sale at Paul Stuart (albeit without the waistcoat), and promptly snatched it up - I've obviously infected the gentleman in question with my bad habits .


If it fits him, he'll be stealing your waistcoat - I hide it if I were you.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> If it fits him, he'll be stealing your waistcoat - I hide it if I were you.


For better or worse, I am considerably larger than he is - the waistcoat is safe .


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> New Year's Eve, and an early dinner out with friends. If one isn't going to "push the boat out" a bit, sartorially speaking, on NYE, when is one?
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> PS - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


I had the same tie in my hands a few months ago and decided to pass due to "lack of need". I'm kicking myself a bit now that I see it being worn with such elegance. Oh well win a few, lose a few.

Is it not 1040am in New York (as of this writing)? Early dinner is a bit of an understatement. Or is this just practice? lol.


----------



## upr_crust

justonemore said:


> I had the same tie in my hands a few months ago and decided to pass due to "lack of need". I'm kicking myself a bit now that I see it being worn with such elegance. Oh well win a few, lose a few. Is it not 1040am in New York (as of this writing)? Early dinner is a bit of an understatement. Or is this just practice? lol.


Today's tie was a happy find on the sale racks at Bergdorf Goodman in NYC, and the purple version was the best color in which it came, IMHO. Thanks for the compliment, in any case.As for "early dinner", unhappily, I have to work today, and had little chance to change before this evening's engagement, so I'm dressed to the nines for a nearly empty office (and my own satisfaction).


----------



## RogerP

Sorry to dumb things waaaaay down, but as I had a rare occasion to wear jeans, I thought I'd post up an as-casual-as-I-get pic.

The occasion was going over to my cousin's place for one of the seemingly endless feats of the season. This is a VERY casual affair - think beer, pizza and wings. One of the highlights for me is the inevitable backyard wrestling match with his GIGANTIC mastiff (which I inevitably lose).

If you've got a better suggestion for dog-wrestling than jeans, I'm all ears. :biggrin: I don't really understand what it is that identifies "real jeans", but I do hope for the sake of the viewers that these aren't imaginary. :redface:



Dinkelackers:


----------



## RogerP

crusty, that is perfection.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty, that is perfection.


Thank you, Roger - all good things in 2015, and let the dog win the wrestling match - wouldn't want the poor beast to get a complex if you won .


----------



## jfrater

Happy New Year everyone!



Trousers: Brioni
Jacket: Sartoria St Andrews
Tie: Sam Hober
Shirt: Borrelli Royal Collection
Pocket Square: Stefano Ricci
Shoes: Scarpe di Bianco


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking very nice, hope you're dressed for the cold, stay safe.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Sorry to dumb things waaaaay down, but as I had a rare occasion to wear jeans, I thought I'd post up an as-casual-as-I-get pic.
> 
> The occasion was going over to my cousin's place for one of the seemingly endless feats of the season. This is a VERY casual affair - think beer, pizza and wings. One of the highlights for me is the inevitable backyard wrestling match with his GIGANTIC mastiff (which I inevitably lose).
> 
> If you've got a better suggestion for dog-wrestling than jeans, I'm all ears. :biggrin: I don't really understand what it is that identifies "real jeans", but I do hope for the sake of the viewers that these aren't imaginary. :redface:
> 
> Dinkelackers:


looking nice Rog, why'd you shave your stache?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> looking nice Rog, why'd you shave your stache?


Thanks Howard. Just a whim on the shave. It had been about 30 years since I'd seen my top lip. :cool2:


----------



## Jovan

jfrater said:


> Today:
> 
> Suit: Isaia
> Shoes: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Tom Ford
> Tie: Turnbull and Asser
> Hat: Christies
> Pocket Square: Alexander Kabbaz
> Watch: Vintage from eBay


Nice outfit! What do you think of the TF shirt, may I ask?

A tie I've hardly worn but should more often. (upr_crust will recognize it, it was one of the ties he kindly sent me.)


And geared up in some New Year finery.


----------



## jfrater

Jovan said:


> Nice outfit! What do you think of the TF shirt, may I ask?


Love love love the Tom Ford shirt. They are almost my favorite to be honest. The weight of the fabric is amazing (very heavy) and the care for details (like the second smaller button on the collar) is excellent. All of the TF shirts I have are a fairly relaxed fit but they feel good and look good - not baggy at all. You feel a million bucks wearing them. Of all my shirts I rate Tom Ford up there with Kiton (though TF has less hand sewing). If you prefer much lighter shirts I recommend Liverano, Borrelli Royal, and Buonamassa. About the only ones I don't have are G Inglese and I have three arriving this week. I am thinking of doing a big shirt pyramid post with pics of all the shirts I have in case it is helpful to people.

Love the two suits btw - I have a very similar one (to your top one) in charcoal with caramel stripes by Kiton - it gets a lot of comments.


----------



## upr_crust

I survived New Year's Eve/New Year's 2014-2015. Here's a photo from dinner at the Leopard at des Artistes.

Happy 2015 to you all - health, happiness, prosperity, and good clothes.


----------



## apollotrader

killer.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Thanks Howard. Just a whim on the shave. It had been about 30 years since I'd seen my top lip. :cool2:


You look younger, I've been clean shaven for 10 years now.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice outfit but I think if my eyes deceive me you got a stain on your tie?


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from Trad, figured this was a bit more fitting on this side. From last night: at the start of the evening we weren't sure what we'd be doing, but we dressed up and drove until we found something. Ended up at a rooftop bar/lounge at midnight, drinking champagne and watching a fireworks show. Ended up being a great way to welcome 2015:




Bonobos velvet dinner jacket - Jos A Bank tuxedo trousers - Charles Tyrwhitt french cuff shirt - Florsheim patent leather oxfords - Jos A Bank cummerbund - Trafalgar braces - Ralph Lauren OTC socks - thetiebar.com bow tie - Tiffany cuff links - Tissot Desire watch - Kent Wang linen pocket square


----------



## jfrater

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from Trad, figured this was a bit more fitting on this side. From last night: at the start of the evening we weren't sure what we'd be doing, but we dressed up and drove until we found something. Ended up at a rooftop bar/lounge at midnight, drinking champagne and watching a fireworks show. Ended up being a great way to welcome 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonobos velvet dinner jacket - Jos A Bank tuxedo trousers - Charles Tyrwhitt french cuff shirt - Florsheim patent leather oxfords - Jos A Bank cummerbund - Trafalgar braces - Ralph Lauren OTC socks - thetiebar.com bow tie - Tiffany cuff links - Tissot Desire watch - Kent Wang linen pocket square


Very nice fit and a fantastic overall look. Nice job


----------



## bernoulli

I had the pleasure of seeing upr's suit in person and it is even more striking than in the pics. The pattern and textures are gorgeous. Perfection is really a word that should be used when upr combines his nice accessories with this gorgeous suit.

RogerP, I really like the boots, even though they would not be my usual cup of tea. Just so you know I went to Carmina in Paris and Vass in Budapest. Nothing fit me off the rack (I also tried a very nice monk strap at Markowski and nothing)! Damn my weird instep, man. I did not have a chance to get a MTM at Vass, but next time, for sure. There are some interesting shoe manufacturers close to where Vass is and I almost bought a nice pair of patinated shoes at one of them. Unfortunately, the store was closed on the Sunday before Xmas, one of the few ones in the whole area. Oh well, next time.

I have nothing much to offer other than a regular pic when wearing a suit at a conference in Singapore.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Have a classy 2015!


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Is that a good thing, Howard? 

I do get that sometimes, along with the Pachuco label. I don't advocate organized crime but I do like the style. I see it more of a first half of the 20th century style but no doubt most see it as gangster.

Today I wore this. A cool Donegal tweed jacket with a 4/3 roll and a half belt back.


----------



## GWW

Shoe City Thinker, that's a nice semi formal outfit.

Some minor quibbles:
(This one's actually not that minor) Your bow tie's band rides up in the back and it even rises higher than the collar itself stands. I'd recommend getting a bow tie loop sewn to the sirt just below the collar, thtough which you pull the bow tie so it can't ride up. After you've done that the band should mostly be covered up by your jacket.
The wing collar and the pleated front seem a bit incongruous to me, I can live with a stiff front and a turn down collar, but a soft fron with a wing collar seems odd. Besides; everything else being so formal (peak lapels, win collar, gloves) I think a stiff fronted shirt would've been better anyway.

And a question to the collar:
It it an attached collar or not? It looks like it's attached, but it still stands relatively high, which is much more important than detachable or not.


----------



## upr_crust

Jovan, you're welcome for the tie - make good use of it (I am sure that you will).

Howard, in the photo of from the restaurant New Year's Eve, the flash from the phone camera caught my tie at a funny angle, hence your thought that I have a stain on it. I can assure that it does not.

Bernoulli, always a pleasure to see you posting, and thank you for the compliments. I look forward to the next time that you're in NYC, and will try to live up to your extravagant praise of my attire.

Today, I expect, will be a very low-key day at the office (or at least I hope so), hence the casual attire.

Sports jacket, shirt, suede waistcoat, cotton trousers, shoes, overcoat and cap - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## Howard

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Have a classy 2015!


love the white gloves, going anywhere special?


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the sweet looking green scarf.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hello all. Trad forum cross-post. I wore this with dark gray flannels and dark brown chelsea boots.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Bernoulli - and you are looking very sharp there, sir.


----------



## wwua

Nice bow tie.


----------



## Howard

My Mother took this photo from The iPad, I am wearing a light blue Izod dress shirt with black dress pants. She said her son is quite handsome and I agree. She has good taste.  I am not dressed up for an occasion, it's just my every day wear.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good, Howard, but you might want to secure those collar buttons and work on that Gig line. The best accessory you seem to be sporting today is that bright smile with which you might greet the day! :thumbs-up:


----------



## g3org3y

@upr crust - Really liking a lot of your outfits. I assumed classic English gent until I saw the NYC location.

@Shoe City Thinker - I was under the impression that black tie necessitated a turndown collar shirt, winged shirts being reserved for white tie?


----------



## GWW

^No, a wing collar is correct with Black Tie. T'is some iGent rule that they're only for White Tie.

Consult the BlackTieGuide for everything you need to know about semi formal eveningwear


----------



## g3org3y

GWW said:


> ^No, a wing collar is correct with Black Tie. T'is some iGent rule that they're only for White Tie.
> 
> Consult the BlackTieGuide for everything you need to know about semi formal eveningwear


From the linked site: https://www.blacktieguide.com/Etiquette/Etiquette_Defining_Black_Tie.htm



> Shirt:
> -white fabric, turndown collar
> - wing collar is considered unflattering or inappropriate for black tie by most authorities; some allow it but only in its traditional white tie form


----------



## GWW

This is the passage you were meant to search 



> Despite being rarely seen with black tie since the 1940s, some *sartorial authorities such as Alan Flusser and Nicholas Antongiavanni advise that this option remains perfectly acceptable today*, although it should be limited to the very formal single-breasted peaked-lapel jacket.


(Black Tie Guide | Classic Shirts)


----------



## g3org3y

GWW said:


> This is the passage you were meant to search
> 
> (Black Tie Guide | Classic Shirts)




Majority of other sources I search through also suggest downturned collar for black tie and winged for white tie. But as ever, one can debate the rules and regulations ad infinitum; ultimately if you can wear it with confidence, that's what matters imvho and Shoe City Thinker pulls it off with aplomb.


----------



## efdll

Since I assume the original tuxedoes were worn with winged collars, I can't see what's wrong with doing so today.


----------



## GWW

Roger

:meme:

Sorry, I just couldn't resist :devil:

But now seriously:
Very dapper, Sir. The Dark brown suede shoes and navy trouser (*gasp*) are an exceptionally elegant pairing.


----------



## williamson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hello all. Trad forum cross-post. I wore this with dark gray flannels and dark brown chelsea boots.


At first glance an odd mixture of styles - but (perhaps because of the colours) it works very well!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking good, Howard, but you might want to secure those collar buttons and work on that Gig line. The best accessory you seem to be sporting today is that bright smile with which you might greet the day! :thumbs-up:


Why? what's wrong with the collar buttons?


----------



## Howard

looking good Rog.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Why? what's wrong with the collar buttons?


You didn't use them. When a shirt has buttons under the collar points and button holes ON the collar points, it is customary to wear the shirt with the collar buttoned down.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Looking sharp today everyone. Howard, nice to finally see a picture of you, sir 

Today I wear this for church.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks GWW and Howard. :beer:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

williamson said:


> At first glance an odd mixture of styles - but (perhaps because of the colours) it works very well!


Thanks. I figured the high neckline of the vest lent itself to the bowtie and the hank -- very old fashioned.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the blossoming of the first head cold of the season. 2015 is starting out with a bang.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Collar Pin - BB
PS - BB
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> My Mother took this photo from The iPad, I am wearing a light blue Izod dress shirt with black dress pants. She said her son is quite handsome and I agree. She has good taste.  I am not dressed up for an occasion, it's just my every day wear.


Howard, I have said it before and here I am saying it again: you are becoming more handsome as you age.

Great to see you posting shots on WAYWT - but do heed Eagle's advice.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Howard, I have said it before and here I am saying it again: you are becoming more handsome as you age.
> 
> Great to see you posting shots on WAYWT - but do heed Eagle's advice.


Agreed. Nice to meet you Howard!


----------



## GWW

^Let me add my voice to that sentiment as well, Howard.

I also agree with Eagle that this smile makes the whole thing much better. Almost as if you're trying to compensate for HamilcarBarca :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> You didn't use them. When a shirt has buttons under the collar points and button holes ON the collar points, it is customary to wear the shirt with the collar buttoned down.


Oh I see what you mean. The buttons on the side of the shirt? I guess I forgot, My Mother just wanted to take a quick picture of me.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the blossoming of the first head cold of the season. 2015 is starting out with a bang.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Turnbull & Asser
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
> Collar Pin - BB
> PS - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Hat - Selentino
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


nice mix of purple and black.


----------



## Howard

> Howard, I have said it before and here I am saying it again: you are becoming more handsome as you age.


Thanks I agree that I will definitely mature gracefully from the way I look in this picture. It's all about trying to take care of yourself.


----------



## Roycru

At the hardware store buying some Lexol (which those of you who have horses and/or leather upholstery might also use) and wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket and uni stripe OCBD, Ben Silver tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, J Crew sweater vest, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers shoes......


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and my cold is better, and the weather is colder - January in NYC.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
PS - no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Selentino


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
BB non-iron PPBD
BB bow
Alden tassels
BB buckle on BB gator strap


----------



## crocto

Very nice tie Crusty. I've got the Bloomingdale's house brand version of it.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Looking sharp today everyone. Howard, nice to finally see a picture of you, sir
> 
> Today I wear this for church.


looking sharp as usual.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and my cold is better, and the weather is colder - January in NYC.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> PS - no name brand
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino


very nice scarf, is it warm enough?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice mix of purple and black.


It was actually purple and navy blue, but the combo of purple and black would be just about as nice.



crocto said:


> Very nice tie Crusty. I've got the Bloomingdale's house brand version of it.


Let us hope that you didn't have to pay an Hermes price for your tie.



Howard said:


> very nice scarf, is it warm enough?


Today's scarf is quite thick and oversized - perfect for this polar vortex weather.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Roycru, love that sweater


----------



## upr_crust

Wednesday, in the midst of diminishing temperatures. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a brown tie - a most unnatural challenge, from my perspective, since I have very few brown ties, but, never one to back down from a sartorial fight, here's my interpretation of how one should wear one.

For the record, today's suit is new, snatched from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole at the beginning of the Xmas sales.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - souvenirs of Venice - Murano glass
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Quetzal

Roycru said:


> At the hardware store buying some Lexol (which those of you who have horses and/or leather upholstery might also use) and wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket and uni stripe OCBD, Ben Silver tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, J Crew sweater vest, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers shoes......


I thought I was the only one who wore normal clothes to the hardware store. Every so often after Mass and the Farmers' Market, I will go buy material for my house/car projects, usually wood, tile, shingles, or just drill bits or oil. I really like the combination of your vest and tie.

-Quetzal


----------



## GWW

It's been a while since I last posted a picture on here, so here's a shot of what I'm wearing today again after that break, prepare for sometime nice this weekend :


----------



## wwua

Nice.


----------



## FLMike

Not very exciting today. All BB from the ankles up. AE cap toes.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Wednesday, in the midst of diminishing temperatures. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a brown tie - a most unnatural challenge, from my perspective, since I have very few brown ties, but, never one to back down from a sartorial fight, here's my interpretation of how one should wear one.
> 
> For the record, today's suit is new, snatched from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole at the beginning of the Xmas sales.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - souvenirs of Venice - Murano glass
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Tesi


Upr: nice hat, what color is it?


----------



## eagle2250

GWW said:


> It's been a while since I last posted a picture on here, so here's a shot of what I'm wearing today again after that break, prepare for sometime nice this weekend :


It is obvious, a lot of effort went into assembling today's rig...great job on coordinating competing patterns. However, to my eye, there seems a disconnect between the formality of the waistcoat and the almost casual nature of the Tweed jacket. Also looking at the picture with the jacket buttoned, may I suggest you remove the items from the interior pockets of the jacket, as they definitely give the impression of a poor fit with the items bulging through the fabric of the jacket...an easy and a quick fix, eh?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, yesterday's hat is dark forest green.

GWW, I have to agree with Eagle - the waistcoat is too formal for the rest of your attire, though an interesting combo and well thought-out.

Thursday, and an Arctic chill pervades NYC. I've an office party to attend this evening, so I've opted for something festive (though not perhaps precisely "dress for success" wear), and also opted for my warmest overcoat.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## FLMike

BB Golden Fleece suit, OCBD, and tie
Alden for BB color 8 tassels
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## williamson

How do we "open" GWW's pictures? Even when signed in, all I can see is a small square with an even smaller square containing a red "x" inside it.


----------



## GWW

eagle2250 said:


> It is obvious, a lot of effort went into assembling today's rig...great job on coordinating competing patterns. However, to my eye, there seems a disconnect between the formality of the waistcoat and the almost casual nature of the Tweed jacket. Also looking at the picture with the jacket buttoned, may I suggest you remove the items from the interior pockets of the jacket, as they definitely give the impression of a poor fit with the items bulging through the fabric of the jacket...an easy and a quick fix, eh?


Thanks, I already thought that the formality levels of the waistcoat (which's actually a morning dress waistcoat) and the jacket might be incongruent. I guess I'll wear my knitted vest again the next time.
And I'll take your advice about emptying the jacket pockets, now I just have to find a place to put that wallet...



williamson said:


> How do we "open" GWW's pictures? Even when signed in, all I can see is a small square with an even smaller square containing a red "x" inside it.


It does work for me. Are you viewing it on a computer or on a phone?


----------



## Dave

LLB Shetland
LE OCBD
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (not visible)
Wigwam hiking socks
vintage LLB bluchers (made in USA)


----------



## eagle2250

GWW said:


> Thanks, I already thought that the formality levels of the waistcoat (which's actually a morning dress waistcoat) and the jacket might be incongruent. I guess I'll wear my knitted vest again the next time.
> And I'll take your advice about emptying the jacket pockets, now I just have to find a place to put that wallet...
> ..........
> .............


LOL. I feel your pain, as I seem to have a similar problem...too much chest/gut () or not enough jacket...one of the post holiday feasting hazards for those of us having our jackets tailored to fit 'just right!'!


----------



## g3org3y

upr_crust said:


>


What a fabulous colour combination. :cool2:


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Howard, yesterday's hat is dark forest green.
> 
> GWW, I have to agree with Eagle - the waistcoat is too formal for the rest of your attire, though an interesting combo and well thought-out.
> 
> Thursday, and an Arctic chill pervades NYC. I've an office party to attend this evening, so I've opted for something festive (though not perhaps precisely "dress for success" wear), and also opted for my warmest overcoat.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - PRL
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood, London
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Seifter Associates


Upr: I like that hat, Is that one of those Russian hats? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Reuben

Here's what I went with today:


----------



## upr_crust

g3org3y said:


> What a fabulous colour combination. :cool2:


Thank you.



Howard said:


> Upr: I like that hat, Is that one of those Russian hats? Or am I wrong?


The style is that of which I believe is referred to as an "ambassador hat", and it is very warm - quilted lining on the inside, shearling and suede on the outside. Russian or not, it suited the weather yesterday.

Friday, and the day after a large, long, and rather liquid party, so the attire is a bit more relaxed. Not shown are rubber overshoes, as it is currently snowing in NYC.

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt - BB
Bow tie - PRL
PS - No brand name
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Olde England, London (a shop long since out of business)
Cap - BB


----------



## Howard

Upr: how many colorful scarves do you own? They are gorgeous.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: how many colorful scarves do you own? They are gorgeous.


Thank you, Howard. I've actually never counted, but there are three shelves of scarves in my closet, each shelf with either two or three stacks of scarves, so there are a lot of them.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, with milder temperatures, but rain. Feh.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - YSL
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's (Deakin & Francis)
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - C & J
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice, but I don't see an umbrella in the picture since it was raining today.


----------



## upr_crust

Fret not, Howard, my hat from yesterday is waterproof, and it was only drizzling when I went to work, and it had ceased raining when I left the office.

Tuesday - cold, but a perfect day on which to debut my latest indulgence, a made-to-measure suit from Brooks Bros., made at their Southwick factory, rather than through Martin Greenfield. This afforded me the chance to have something made using their Regent silhouette, rather than their Madison model. The results are as below.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Lewin
PS - PRL
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, wow - outstanding material - looks like a flannel? -just fantastic. I also love the bold windowpane pattern (even the lining looks thoughtfully coordinated to the color scheme). My only small question is if the jacket needs a bit more tapering from your arms down to your waist - nothing crazy, just looks a bit boxy to my eye versus your other suits. But again, the big picture is that you put together a gorgeous suit. Enjoy it and wear it in good health. 

P.S. the shot of you in the waistcoat is pitch perfect - classic, echoes vintage but not dated.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, wow - outstanding material - looks like a flannel? -just fantastic. I also love the bold windowpane pattern (even the lining looks thoughtfully coordinated to the color scheme). My only small question is if the jacket needs a bit more tapering from your arms down to your waist - nothing crazy, just looks a bit boxy to my eye versus your other suits. But again, the big picture is that you put together a gorgeous suit. Enjoy it and wear it in good health.
> 
> P.S. the shot of you in the waistcoat is pitch perfect - classic, echoes vintage but not dated.


Thanks, FF. As it is, the full-length photo makes the jacket look boxier than it is - it is actually pretty tapered. I included the photo of the lining not only for its pattern, but also for the workmanship. The fabric in indeed flannel - one more usually used for sports jackets than suits, so it's a little heavier than regular suiting flannel, but that's not a bad thing this AM - a bit nippy out there today.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, FF. As it is, the full-length photo makes the jacket look boxier than it is - it is actually pretty tapered. I included the photo of the lining not only for its pattern, but also for the workmanship. The fabric in indeed flannel - one more usually used for sports jackets than suits, so it's a little heavier than regular suiting flannel, but that's not a bad thing this AM - a bit nippy out there today.


When I worked in an office (I work from home now), I had a few flannel MTM suits made as they were hard to find OTR. I loved wearing them in the fall when it was just getting to the point of needing an overcoat as I could get away with not wearing one for a bit longer and, then, in the winter they were great because they are warm. I've noticed that flannel is being used more for suits recently (J.Crew has several) which makes sense and only harkens back to the heyday of suit when flannel was quite common.

Good point on the liner, yes, the color is sharp, but you are right, the workmanship looks wonderful. While your tie choice is absolutely correct, I would love to see a wool or ancient madder tie with that suit as the heavy texture and fabrics of those ties would look fantastic with the flannel, IMHO.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> When I worked in an office (I work from home now), I had a few flannel MTM suits made as they were hard to find OTR. I loved wearing them in the fall when it was just getting to the point of needing an overcoat as I could get away with not wearing one for a bit longer and, then, in the winter they were great because they are warm. I've noticed that flannel is being used more for suits recently (J.Crew has several) which makes sense and only harkens back to the heyday of suit when flannel was quite common.
> 
> Good point on the liner, yes, the color is sharp, but you are right, the workmanship looks wonderful. While your tie choice is absolutely correct, I would love to see a wool or ancient madder tie with that suit as the heavy texture and fabrics of those ties would look fantastic with the flannel, IMHO.


This morning, flannel was a welcome thing, and I can understand the use of a flannel suit in the transitional seasons, for just the right level of insulation (being bald, a hat performs a similar function). As for the tie, it was chosen for the shirt as much as for the suit, and as the shirt was a "gimme" from my MTM guy at BB, designed to be worn with the suit, and to be in line with my personal aesthetic, I wanted to wear both items at the same time, at least for the "debut". I have a number of ancient madder ties that will go well with this suit - and if I get the itch, I can always buy another .


----------



## crocto

Crusty that is an awesome F'in suit.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Crusty that is an awesome F'in suit.


Thank you!


----------



## Howard

Upr:looking dapper today, especially for the arctic cold.


----------



## g3org3y

Howard said:


> Upr: looking dapper every day!


Edited for accuracy! :cool2:


----------



## Roycru

After lunch today I stopped by the Hollywood Foreign Press Association to tell them what I think about their silly Golden Globe Awards, but (I guess their name was a clue) they are a bunch of foreigners and they don't speak English.

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and vest, ecru PPBD, and tie, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## kaehlin

Upr, that suit is outstanding! Looks great on you, and I just really like that fabric.


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/ip4lV80jj


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Kaehlin.

Wednesday, and nothing clever to say this AM.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Canali
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Selentino


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Kaehlin.
> 
> Wednesday, and nothing clever to say this AM.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Canali
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino


makes me want to buy a DB suit  - always looking great crusty! also those are some interesting shoes!


----------



## GWW

I apologize to those who expected "something nice" from me this weekend, I did not wear what I expected to wear due to unfortunate circumstances.
Here's another outfit with the cravat which was also used in the last one posted here:


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Kaehlin.
> 
> Wednesday, and nothing clever to say this AM.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Canali
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino


Upr: BB, Is that Brooks Brothers?


----------



## FLMike

:crazy:


----------



## crocto

Overcoat, Tie, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Suit, Shirt, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## MrAndersonGCC

crocto said:


> Overcoat, Tie, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
> Suit, Shirt, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


Really like those cufflinks man.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and dry but still cold in NYC. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "What You Would Wear to Pitti Uomo" (a semi-annual menswear show held in Florence, Italy, and known for participants who attire themselves such that do not make fashion statements, but fashion manifestos). My poor attempt at this is Italian sprezzatura by way of Jermyn St., London and Madison Ave. - trying to channel my inner Federico Fellini, and coming up with Winston Churchill with indigestion after an Italian meal. Alas.

But, for your entertainment, then, today's attire.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
PS - BB
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## crocto

MrAndersonGCC said:


> Really like those cufflinks man.


Thanks. They were on sale at Charles Tyrwhitt for like $19 or so. They're of good weight too which I really like and they don't have the toggle just a solid piece of metal.

Upr I think you could show a few of those Italian guys how to dress.


----------



## wwua

Agreed.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Upr I think you could show a few of those Italian guys how to dress.





wwua said:


> Agreed.


Thank you, gentlemen. As it is, Pitti Uomo is a pan-European event - there are regular posters on That Other Website (i.e. styleforum.net) who are Scandinavian, and who are at Pitti. Note that the participants at Pitti are all in the menswear business, and as such need to promote themselves and their wares in the most memorable fashion possible, hence the peacock-i-ness of most of the attendees. I, on the other hand, have some but not an unlimited amount of freedom of sartorial expression working for a large bank (with a business casual dress code).


----------



## g3org3y

crocto said:


> Overcoat, Tie, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
> Suit, Shirt, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


I've always had in my mind patterned shirt OR patterned tie and avoided combining a striped tie with a check shirt but that combo looks great.

Hmm, perhaps I should be braver with my combinations. :idea:


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> :crazy:


Sorry if I was being stupid but I saw the initials BB and at first I didn't know what it meant.


----------



## Howard

Upr:I like the way your coat draped over your shoulders.


----------



## crocto

g3org3y said:


> I've always had in my mind patterned shirt OR patterned tie and avoided combining a striped tie with a check shirt but that combo looks great.
> 
> Hmm, perhaps I should be braver with my combinations. :idea:


Thank you. I think it works (and the reason I wore it together) is because there's enough navy between the fairly thin stripes not to make it too busy.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and not a moment too soon.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - RLPL
Hat - Selentino


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Sorry if I was being stupid but I saw the initials BB and at first I didn't know what it meant.


Yes, but you comment on upr's outfits every day, and the vast majority of those days he was wearing something from "BB". Did you just now notice those initials for the first time, or just finally got the urge to ask what they stood for? Or....?


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/ip4lV80jj


Unless I am mistaken (and my apologies in advance if I am) this is the first time we have seen a DB of this configuration here on WAYWT. Care to provide a little back-ground J-man?


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Yes, but you comment on upr's outfits every day, and the vast majority of those days he was wearing something from "BB". Did you just now notice those initials for the first time, or just finally got the urge to ask what they stood for? Or....?


Sorry I almost forgot he was wearing Brooks Brothers. My bad.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Sorry I almost forgot he was wearing Brooks Brothers. My bad.


For the record, Howard, for today's attire, BBGF = Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (their top of the line suits) and RLPL = Ralph Lauren Purple Label. (DVVS is the actual name of the jeweler who made today's cufflinks for me - the initials are taken from the highest rating for diamonds in terms of color and clarity.)


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love that scarf, I was checking out the Ralph Lauren website and they have some great scarves for sale.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> For the record, Howard, for today's attire, BBGF = Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (their top of the line suits) and RLPL = Ralph Lauren Purple Label. (DVVS is the actual name of the jeweler who made today's cufflinks for me - the initials are taken from the highest rating for diamonds in terms of color and clarity.)


I am not too familiar with the initials.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Sorry I almost forgot he was wearing Brooks Brothers. My bad.


No worries, buddy!


----------



## efdll

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. As it is, Pitti Uomo is a pan-European event - there are regular posters on That Other Website (i.e. styleforum.net) who are Scandinavian, and who are at Pitti. Note that the participants at Pitti are all in the menswear business, and as such need to promote themselves and their wares in the most memorable fashion possible, hence the peacock-i-ness of most of the attendees. I, on the other hand, have some but not an unlimited amount of freedom of sartorial expression working for a large bank (with a business casual dress code).


I've been looking at the Pitti photos and concluded that my bad opinion of skinny trousers is well founded. They just don't drape and they wrinkle horribly at the knees. At least there's practically no denim, possibly the only place on the planet where this is true. I do like the return of the fedora. And, yes, upr could teach anyone there a thing or two.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

How I'm rolling today:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Crust...

What's with that compass thing you wear?
You don't know where you are?
Try leaving a trail of Little Debbie crumbs from your place to the IRT. That'll help. And hum this:

The Bronx is up
And the Battery's down
And the people ride in that hole in the ground.
New York, New York, etc.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Crust...
> 
> What's with that compass thing you wear?
> You don't know where you are?
> Try leaving a trail of Little Debbie crumbs from your place to the IRT. That'll help. And hum this:
> 
> The Bronx is up
> And the Battery's down
> And the people ride in that hole in the ground.
> New York, New York, etc.


Thank you for the rousing rendition of "New York, New York", from "On The Town" (it's actually in revival as we speak, to very good notices).

As for the compass, the watch chain was found, with the compass attached, among the effects of my late father (the other end had a small gilt-cased penknife, which unhappily was confiscated by the TSA at O'Hare airport in 2004 - a bone-headed move on my part, packing it in my carryon luggage). I've worn the watch chain, with a pocket watch on one end, and the compass on the other, when wearing a three-piece suit, pretty much ever since.

As for Little Debbie, leaving a trail of crumbs from her products would only induce tooth decay in the rodent population of Manhattan (or beak decay, if such a thing exists, among the pigeons) - the products are much too loaded with sugar for my tastes (or Hansel or Gretel's, too).


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> As for Little Debbie, leaving a trail of crumbs from her products would only induce tooth decay in the rodent population of Manhattan (or beak decay, if such a thing exists, among the pigeons) - the products are much too loaded with sugar for my tastes (or Hansel or Gretel's, too).


Little Debbie, Little Debbie ...


----------



## Jovan

New suit, new shirt courtesy of my work's employee discount. I don't usually go with a tennis collar like this but plan to mostly wear it pinned. Now... to get a collar pin. :rolleyes2:


https://imageshack.com/i/exMJIj9Vj


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good, as usual...great rig! Although you might do yourself a favor and forego the addition of a collar pin to the mix. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking good, as usual...great rig! Although you might do yourself a favor and forego the addition of a collar pin to the mix. :thumbs-up:


+1. Especially when you're already sporting one piece of bling with your rig. Also, the scale of the stripes is a little too similar between the suit and shirt, to my eye anyway. If I'm going to pair a patterned shirt with a pinstripe suit, I usually forego stripes altogether, and usually opt for something like a small graph check.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> No worries, buddy!


you guys on here use a lot of initials, I've been on here a decade I'm still not familiar with most of them.


----------



## g3org3y

@ Youthful Repp-robate: I like the jacket/shirt/tie combo. The addition of the pocket square works very well.

@ Jovan: I prefer this suit of yours to the double breasted that you posted a few days back. Looks more modern and suits (non pun intended!) you better imvho. I agree with eagle2250 and FLCracka, if you're going to sport a tie pin, I wouldn't bother with a collar pin. It'll be too much.To be honest (and this is personal preference) I wouldn't add a collar pin at all (regardless of the tie pin).


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> you guys on here use a lot of initials, I've been on here a decade I'm still not familiar with most of them.


You're right, there are a lot of initials to keep up on here. Do you know what this one is (hint: it's more prevalent on the Trad forum)?

OCBD =


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Another trad forum x-post.


----------



## wwua

Nice tie.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking good, as usual...great rig! Although you might do yourself a favor and forego the addition of a collar pin to the mix. :thumbs-up:


Thanks.

Why not? I like collar pins. Our own Crusty wears them quite well I should add.



FLCracka said:


> +1. Especially when you're already sporting one piece of bling with your rig. Also, the scale of the stripes is a little too similar between the suit and shirt, to my eye anyway. If I'm going to pair a patterned shirt with a pinstripe suit, I usually forego stripes altogether, and usually opt for something like a small graph check.


The stripes on the suit are about 1.5x the scale of the shirt's so I thought there was enough difference. And obviously I wouldn't wear a tie bar with a collar pin in another outfit.

Why do you not like stripes with stripes?



g3org3y said:


> @ Youthful Repp-robate: I like the jacket/shirt/tie combo. The addition of the pocket square works very well.
> 
> @ Jovan: I prefer this suit of yours to the double breasted that you posted a few days back. Looks more modern and suits (non pun intended!) you better imvho. I agree with eagle2250 and FLCracka, if you're going to sport a tie pin, I wouldn't bother with a collar pin. It'll be too much.To be honest (and this is personal preference) I wouldn't add a collar pin at all (regardless of the tie pin).


Thanks. I do need a 6x2 double breasted sometime this year. I've just held on to this one a while.

As I explained above I wouldn't wear the two together. Why so much disapproval of collar pins here, though? I thought this forum liked old fashioned touches.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GWW

Jovan said:


> As I explained above I wouldn't wear the two together. Why so much disapproval of collar pins here, though? I thought this forum liked old fashioned touches.


Don't listen to the naysayers, Jovan. Collar pins are great :thumbup:


----------



## blitzt

Nice, clean, professional look, Jovan. I'd be curious to see a larger knot to fill the tennis collar a little more. But, its really a nice look.


----------



## blitzt

Diggin' the cord jacket, *Youthful Repp-robate*!


----------



## blitzt

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Kaehlin.
> 
> Wednesday, and nothing clever to say this AM.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Canali
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino


Love the suit material and overcoat! Classic style with perfect fit, as always. Thumbs up, UPR!


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> You're right, there are a lot of initials to keep up on here. Do you know what this one is (hint: it's more prevalent on the Trad forum)?
> 
> OCBD =


OCBD? could you give me more hints?


----------



## Jovan

GWW said:


> Don't listen to the naysayers, Jovan. Collar pins are great


Thanks. I agree.


blitzt said:


> Nice, clean, professional look, Jovan. I'd be curious to see a larger knot to fill the tennis collar a little more. But, its really a nice look.


Not sure why I need a larger knot? I don't even wear more than a four in hand with spread collars must of the time, it would seem silly to use a half-Windsor or more with a narrower spread like this. But thank you.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> OCBD? could you give me more hints?


It's a type of shirt. Ten years on this forum, I know you must have seen those initials once or twice.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Today I wear this to church.




























The jacket needs a bit of alterations, especially the collar roll, and the pants too.


----------



## ascotman

I love your cravat/ascot GWW!


----------



## Acct2000

Collar pins can be a bit blingy. I would definitely avoid the collar pin with the tie clip. Otherwise collar pins are okay - - as long as you're not suggesting young men wear them to a job interview or something like that.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Hamilcar, you asked about fedoras: here, it looks great on you, and not at all costumey.


----------



## Jovan

HamilcarBarca said:


> Today I wear this to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket needs a bit of alterations, especially the collar roll, and the pants too.


This looks better than much of your tailored clothing, which can -- no offence -- simply look like costume in the style and fit.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Collar pins can be a bit blingy. I would definitely avoid the collar pin with the tie clip. Otherwise collar pins are okay - - as long as you're not suggesting young men wear them to a job interview or something like that.


It amuses me that everyone assumes I'd just add a collar pin to that exact outfit. I was merely talking about the shirt itself.

And no, I would not do that.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabuj Mondal

As usual "Longi" and "Shirt"


----------



## FLMike

Sabuj Mondal said:


> As usual "Longi" and "Shirt"


Would love to see a picture.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> It's a type of shirt. Ten years on this forum, I know you must have seen those initials once or twice.


Oxford Cloth Button Down, It's just came to me.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Today I wear this to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket needs a bit of alterations, especially the collar roll, and the pants too.


very nice Barca, everything matches.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Oxford Cloth Button Down, It's just came to me.


:winner:


----------



## upr_crust

History repeats itself - in accessorizing today's suit, I hewed very closely to how I accessorized it on its debut. I am having dinner this evening with a number of people from That Other Website, and thought that I might like to show off some of the latest swag to its best advantage. Let us hope that I was right to do so. I did take the suggestion that I match the flannel in the suit with an ancient madder tie, instead of the solid navy repp which I wore the first time.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - BB
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, Pow! that looks awesome. It is all perfect. I think the ancient madder texture harmonizes better with the suit, but everything is firing on all cylinders. Have a good time tonight - I have a feeling your friends will be quite impressed.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> History repeats itself - in accessorizing today's suit, I hewed very closely to how I accessorized it on its debut. I am having dinner this evening with a number of people from That Other Website, and thought that I might like to show off some of the latest swag to its best advantage. Let us hope that I was right to do so. I did take the suggestion that I match the flannel in the suit with an ancient madder tie, instead of the solid navy repp which I wore the first time.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - BB
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


Upr: looking good as usual.


----------



## Roycru

Sitting by the fire in the food court at the mall wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, blue OCBD, and tie, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, bamboo (that's what it said on the package) socks that I got at Marshall's around ten years ago, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, after dinner last night with a fellow poster on That Other Website - always an entertaining evening, though a little harder than normal to wake up this morning .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co. 
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Scala


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, after dinner last night with a fellow poster on That Other Website - always an entertaining evening, though a little harder than normal to wake up this morning .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bexley, Paris
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Scala


Your suit collection never fails to amaze me. This is great and you are a model of great consistency. It is very effortless and elegant.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Your suit collection never fails to amaze me. This is great and you are a model of great consistency. It is very effortless and elegant.


Thank you - it's very kind of you to say so, though I can tell you it takes mental effort to dress as I do.


----------



## DaveS

sskim3 said:


> Your suit collection never fails to amaze me. This is great and you are a model of great consistency. It is very effortless and elegant.


+100! I _so_ agree with you, sskim3! Upr is *the* standard!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I took some of your advice about the collar pin, and skipped the tie clip today, but I ignored some common sense, and used a shirt with (barely noticeable) a BD collar.


----------



## RogerP

I picked up this tweed number during the holiday sales to bump up my business casual game.


----------



## upr_crust

Consider your business casual game very bumped up, Roger.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, after dinner last night with a fellow poster on That Other Website - always an entertaining evening, though a little harder than normal to wake up this morning .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bexley, Paris
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Scala


Upr: I'm liking the purple scarf.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you - it's very kind of you to say so, though I can tell you it takes mental effort to dress as I do.


and a lot of time too?


----------



## Jovan

Next to Crusty and YRR, my efforts here are downright amateur. Yes, even the BD with collar pin looks great. I might have actually buttoned the points for more of a, "Yeah it looks busy up here, so what? Wanna fight about it?" attitude.

Sunday, hating how recent updates have screwed up the colours and lighting for my phone camera but trying to smile anyway:
Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Express cuff links
Allen Edmonds







Monday, still breaking in the new rope stripes -- a nice elderly lady told me I looked like a banker when getting my morning cuppa at Satellite (in a good way apparently):
Pronto Moda suit
Ledbury shirt
Banana Republic tie
J. Crew belt
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## kjartanovich

*Jovan*, as always a good look.
More than the Colours it appears a number of your pictures have been blurry as of late which is a real shame.

*RogerP
*That is a great tweed jacket.
I am sure I am not the only one who wishes you could post more WAYWT pictures regularly. 

*Upr
*As always, last couple of posts have been outstanding as per usual.
As you mentioned re. mental exercise, I am sure it must take some effort putting together an outfit on a daily basis at the standards you uphold but perhaps, as with the taking of the pictures, that must be almost reflexive/muscle memory by now...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, Jovan. I was trying to sneak the BD collar under the radar there, since the collar pin was a whim when I was already half-dressed.

Tweed's great, RogerP, and the level of color-coordination means that I even _like_ the dark buttons and buttonholes (I'm normally too square for those).

Here's today:


----------



## upr_crust

kjartanovich;1649984[B said:


> Upr[/B]As always, last couple of posts have been outstanding as per usual.As you mentioned re. mental exercise, I am sure it must take some effort putting together an outfit on a daily basis at the standards you uphold but perhaps, as with the taking of the pictures, that must be almost reflexive/muscle memory by now...


Putting together my daily attire has become rather like doing the daily crossword puzzle, only with color and form, instead of words - a daily design problem to be solved. I find that figuring things out the evening before works much better than trying to do it in the morning - it gives me the opportunity to try different combinations of suit, shirt, and tie without a major time constraint. The "prep" is really more in having a sufficient supply of clothes with which to work, and making sure that they all fit - it allows the process to be less of a headache and more fun.


----------



## upr_crust

FYI, I had trouble accessing this website earlier today, and had an early morning conference call. Will be posting today's attire this evening. Otherwise, for the insatiably curious, please reference the comparable thread on That Other Website.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad, but realized it might be more appropriate here. The temp started out in the high 50's this morning, but it's supposed to drop steadily throughout the day (and it's raining):




RLPL shirt - RLPL cashmere sweater - Lands End flannel trousers - Cole Haan bit loafers - Jos A Bank belt - PRL socks - 1920's Elgin tonneau


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cords: Banana Republic
Boots: Steve Madden


----------



## gerryz

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from trad, but realized it might be more appropriate here. The temp started out in the high 50's this morning, but it's supposed to drop steadily throughout the day (and it's raining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RLPL shirt - RLPL cashmere sweater - Lands End flannel trousers - Cole Haan bit loafers - Jos A Bank belt - PRL socks - 1920's Elgin tonneau


I have to say I really like this. I don't post in these threads as I don't dress in suits or jackets for work, so maybe I'm intimidated by all the stellar outfits shown. This is more the style in my office. Since its a little closer to home I just felt I should express my appreciation - love the color on the sweater.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Consider your business casual game very bumped up, Roger.





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Tweed's great, RogerP, and the level of color-coordination means that I even _like_ the dark buttons and buttonholes (I'm normally too square for those).


Thanks gents.


----------



## Fading Fast

Darn you OF and all your Purple Label clothes, but yea, you look great. Kidding aside - that sweater is fantastic.

Roger P - the new sport coat is awesome.

Upr - I think that is my favorite of your suits (which is saying a lot) as it is insanely beautiful - I just want to see another rotation of your incredible suits before I commit to that statement.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Putting together my daily attire has become rather like doing the daily crossword puzzle, only with color and form, instead of words - a daily design problem to be solved. I find that figuring things out the evening before works much better than trying to do it in the morning - it gives me the opportunity to try different combinations of suit, shirt, and tie without a major time constraint. The "prep" is really more in having a sufficient supply of clothes with which to work, and making sure that they all fit - it allows the process to be less of a headache and more fun.


I always feel better when I know what I'm going to wear the night before rather than doing it in the morning when you don't have much time.


----------



## upr_crust

Somewhat after the fact, today's attire.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Alden
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Jovan

kjartanovich said:


> *Jovan*, as always a good look.
> More than the Colours it appears a number of your pictures have been blurry as of late which is a real shame.


Thanks!

I'm really pissed off because the HTC One M8 is otherwise an excellent phone with some great camera apps built in.

Brooks Brothers Makers suit and shirt
Banana Republic tie
Ledbury pocket square and socks
J. Crew belt
Allen Edmonds


----------



## upr_crust

Digging into the archives for a suit, and a new pair of cufflinks - a present from my favorite cousin in Maine, a lady of considerable taste.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Market St. Jewelers, Portsmouth, NH
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## DaveS

Upr, astounding, as is always the case with your impeccable ensembles!


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Darn you OF and all your Purple Label clothes, but yea, you look great. Kidding aside - that sweater is fantastic.


Haha thanks, I liked this shirt enough that I have 3 more RLPL shirts on their way to me (1 French cuff dress shirt and 2 sportshirts). I was surprised at how warm the sweater wore though, I've never owned cashmere but I was impressed


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Haha thanks, I liked this shirt enough that I have 3 more RLPL shirts on their way to me (1 French cuff dress shirt and 2 sportshirts). I was surprised at how warm the sweater wore though, I've never owned cashmere but I was impressed


I'd love to hear others weigh in on this as I have a friendly argument with a buddy of mine about this all the time: he says cashmere is the warmest sweater he has ever owned and, therefor believes cashmere is incredibly warm; whereas, I believe that it is much more about the density of the weave and quality of the cashmere involved. I own several cashmere sweaters from some very good Black Fleece ones - dense weave, heavy cashmere - to some modestly priced J.Crew's - thin weave lighter feeling strands of cashmere. The BF ones are very warm and the J.Crew's aren't.

That's my long argument to say there is nothing inherently warm about cashmere, but it is all about the quality of the individual cashmere (the fibers, how they were treated, etc.) and the density of the weave. That said, I think because, until recently, most cashmere sweaters were high-end and well made, they were warm, so many people go that impression of cashmere.

What do others think?

N.B. OF, since your sweater is Purple Label (you and Upper Crust just float above the rest of us in your Purple Label world), I am sure it is incredibly well made of high-quality cashmere and, hence, very warm. Next time you are in J.Crew or JAB (do they sell cashmere sweaters?), see if you notice a difference in their cashmere sweaters for weight and warmth.


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking stylish as usual.


----------



## Jovan

Looks like white collar/cuff shirts with blue body were the order of the day?

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt
Michael Kors tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## GWW

*Jovan,* I don't think these socks work with the rest of your outfit; for it's very sober, with almost everything solid and the contrasting cuffs and collar, but the socks are very loudly patterned. I think a pair of solid socks, or a more quiet pattern would've been better suited.


----------



## g3org3y

sskim3 said:


> Your [upr_crust] suit collection never fails to amaze me. This is great and you are a model of great consistency. It is very effortless and elegant.


Agreed 100% Absolutely top notch every day.



upr_crust said:


> Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London


One of my favourite museums in London. :beer:



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I'm really liking your style in this outfit and it's not too dissimilar to the type of outfits I wear to work. :cool2:


----------



## FLMike

GWW said:


> *Jovan,* I don't think these socks work with the rest of your outfit; for it's very sober, with almost everything solid and the contrasting cuffs and collar, but the socks are very loudly patterned. I think a pair of solid socks, or a more quiet pattern would've been better suited.


Of course they don't "work". That's sort of the point. I think he's trying to be ironic or something.


----------



## Jovan

GWW said:


> *Jovan,* I don't think these socks work with the rest of your outfit; for it's very sober, with almost everything solid and the contrasting cuffs and collar, but the socks are very loudly patterned. I think a pair of solid socks, or a more quiet pattern would've been better suited.


Your opinion is noted, but I like my socks. No one really sees them but me because I'm on my feet selling menswear 99% of the day.



FLCracka said:


> Of course they don't "work". That's sort of the point. I think he's trying to be ironic or something.


Nah, just having fun. "Irony" is for hipsters who don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## crocto

Jovan those socks are great!


----------



## Jovan

Thank you!

Today's effort:
Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
The Knottery grenadine
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Peak and Pine

Dear Jovan,

I’ve heard tell you posted some very fine fits over the past few days. I wouldn’t know because you clean your camera’s lens with wet tea bags. That’s a guess. Here’s another. You store the thing in a jar of Vasolene. One of those is bingo. You’d do you and your finery a favor if we could see your stuff thru something other than Last Call glasses. I anxiously await.

Sincerely, your forum big brother, The Peak.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Big snow. All day and then some.
As I put these pics together to whirl thru the air to wherever you are, it seems to have stopped. About time. It's after 3 a.m. here.



















Have had the coat for about 10 years. Doesn't get much use. Twice a year maybe. It's a PRL rendering of a 30s Mackinaw.
Sheepskin collar dyed chocolate, green melton lining. It's nice, except I don't much like red clothing.
The cat likes it though. Speaking of...


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine, I just realized that your very funny sarcastic comments are like the pictures you post: they come in rapid fire and are of high quality. And I love the Mackinaw.


----------



## FLMike

P&P- When do you sleep?


----------



## Jovan

Thank you, and I know. It's an issue with the most recent update. I'm going to try doing a factory reset.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Thank you, and I know. It's an issue with the most recent update. I'm going to try doing a factory reset.


Factory reset.


----------



## Chouan

This morning, looking a bit the worse for wear following my Burns' Supper last night. Tweed jacket by Boden, over a tweed waistcoat (unknown make), shirt by Hawes & Curtis, tie by Zegna. Facial hair by me.....


----------



## upr_crust

What to wear on the eve of a blizzard. Note that today's selection of footwear will, most likely, be superseded by hiking boots, a necessity for the trudge homewards this evening, if weather reports are accurate.

Blazer, trousers, tie, shoes - BB
Shirt - LE
PS - PRL
Overcoat & cap - BB
Scarf - Crombie


----------



## GWW

Crusty, you're wearing that tab collar very well :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> Factory reset.


Yeah, yeah, we know how much you hate smartphones...


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Great look, upr_crust, and you reminded me just how much I like nailhead fabric in a suit.

The PS and tie pairing is brilliant IMO. Demonstrates that large variation in size of pattern is not always a requisite.


----------



## Howard

Crusty: Do you wear earmuffs if your ears get cold?


----------



## wwua

Nice socks.


----------



## momsdoc

Always nice as usual Crusty.

Might I suggest some weather appropriate footwear?


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Crusty, you're wearing that tab collar very well :thumbs-up:


Thank you, GWW. The shirt is quite old, but for the weather and my mood this morning, it was suitable for wear today.



MaxBuck said:


> Great look, upr_crust, and you reminded me just how much I like nailhead fabric in a suit.
> 
> The PS and tie pairing is brilliant IMO. Demonstrates that large variation in size of pattern is not always a requisite.


I paired the tie and PS based on color, not pattern, and the pink of both worked with the shirt.



Howard said:


> Crusty: Do you wear earmuffs if your ears get cold?


No, I don't, but I ought to .



wwua said:


> Nice socks.


If that comment is directed to me, then thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Always nice as usual Crusty.
> 
> Might I suggest some weather appropriate footwear?


They're much too handsome to wear in slushy city streets with loads of salt on the roads.


----------



## momsdoc

upr_crust said:


> They're much too handsome to wear in slushy city streets with loads of salt on the roads.


Don't let Roger hear you say that. He is a proponent for boots to be worn for the purpose they were made. Clean 'em up with a moist washcloth and the brush you must have stashed in your desk drawer.:great:

I took these puppies out in the snow today, and was surprised at the traction they gave.










They cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/p8gACCvgj


----------



## bernoulli

First day teaching at a new Uni as a visiting prof in Asia. Also, debuting a grenadine garza grossa with pocket square chosen by the man that makes them (Damiano Presta). PS was given as a discount and it is a great piece of silk. Really nice small shop in Roma.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^^ Looking excellent, Professor! Nice to see you back posting.


----------



## Roycru

Discovering product for the wrong season (plush green bear in a witch outfit riding a black cat) still in a store and wearing a Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD, a tie that the person who I had lunch with gave me for Christmas, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## Shaver

Lovely work here gamma, I presume that the shirt is not grey and that this is merely a a distortion of the image?


----------



## Shaver

Upr I am a great fan of your work and appreciate your efforts, silently, each day. Thus I trust you will choose to take a minor (but assuredly heart-felt) criticism in good spirit and so: get your bloody hat on straight!



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## Tomayto

Shaver said:


> Lovely work here gamma, I presume that the shirt is not grey and that this is merely a a distortion of the image?


Yes. I can see that it's light blue, even though the color is not very vivid.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Lovely work here gamma, I presume that the shirt is not grey and that this is merely a a distortion of the image?


Thank you. The shirt is a blue OCBD from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## upr_crust

A snow day in NYC - public transport is suspended, and I must work from home (a concept that I loathe - Home is where I DON'T work). But, to prove that I do not live my entire life in three-piece suits, today's attire.

Leather jacket, cords, sweater, cap - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hiking boots - Keens

(BTW - Shaver - did I get my hat on straight enough?  )


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as someone who works from home everyday, a few thoughts:

1) You dress significantly nicer for working at home than I do. I am wearing a pair of 5-pocket cords, a LL Bean cotton turtleneck under a J.Crew heavy chambray shirt and smart wool socks as it is quite cold even in my apartment. 

2) I transitioned from Corporate America to working from home about three years ago and, like you, was opposed to the concept for similar reason to yours, but once I got into it, it is the best thing ever: No commute and I control my work environment.

3) I really like that sweater as it is argyle but in a muted, subdued way. I like argyle, but sometimes the colors are too much, but your sweater is perfect "winter" argyle


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice leather jacket.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> A snow day in NYC - public transport is suspended, and I must work from home (a concept that I loathe - Home is where I DON'T work).


Stay safe in the slippery side walks and subways in the city in weather like today. I do agree about "Home is where I don't work" though, sometimes, it's the safest way.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as someone who works from home everyday, a few thoughts:
> 
> 1) You dress significantly nicer for working at home than I do. I am wearing a pair of 5-pocket cords, a LL Bean cotton turtleneck under a J.Crew heavy chambray shirt and smart wool socks as it is quite cold even in my apartment.


I used to hate working from home as I am one of those who like face-to-face interaction. However, with a 3 yr and 9 mo old, it definitely has its advantages (for one, I didn't have to rush out there to shovel...and still have not)



Fading Fast said:


> 2) I transitioned from Corporate America to working from home about three years ago and, like you, was opposed to the concept for similar reason to yours, but once I got into it, it is the best thing ever: No commute and I control my work environment.


FF - I gave up on UPR's work from home outfit the first time I saw it.

The past 2 days (technically 3 as I was scheduled to WFH last Friday already) I have been living in Levis/Gap denims, Beans drivers shirts and Beans Leather Double-Sole slippers.


----------



## Fading Fast

AbleRiot said:


> FF - I gave up on UPR's work from home outfit the first time I saw it.


Basically, that is how I feel about all of his outfits. He orbits a different sartorial sun than I do and I just look through my Hubble-Ask Andy Garment Telescope to see the wonders of the apparel universe.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as someone who works from home everyday, a few thoughts:
> 
> 1) You dress significantly nicer for working at home than I do. I am wearing a pair of 5-pocket cords, a LL Bean cotton turtleneck under a J.Crew heavy chambray shirt and smart wool socks as it is quite cold even in my apartment.
> 
> 2) I transitioned from Corporate America to working from home about three years ago and, like you, was opposed to the concept for similar reason to yours, but once I got into it, it is the best thing ever: No commute and I control my work environment.
> 
> 3) I really like that sweater as it is argyle but in a muted, subdued way. I like argyle, but sometimes the colors are too much, but your sweater is perfect "winter" argyle


To your first point - I've got too many clothes, and not enough time to wear them, so whenver it's conceivable to do so, I wear what I've got.

To your second point - I understand if you do something which doesn't take a lot of human interaction, working from home is great. I just like being around other people, and sometimes it's easier and quicker to get an answer from someone face-to-face.

To your third point - I understand your apprehensions about argyles - they can become too much pattern very quickly. Today's sweater is quite subdued, which I like.



Howard said:


> Upr: very nice leather jacket.


Thank you, Howard.



AbleRiot said:


> Stay safe in the slippery side walks and subways in the city in weather like today. I do agree about "Home is where I don't work" though, sometimes, it's the safest way.
> 
> I used to hate working from home as I am one of those who like face-to-face interaction. However, with a 3 yr and 9 mo old, it definitely has its advantages (for one, I didn't have to rush out there to shovel...and still have not)
> 
> FF - I gave up on UPR's work from home outfit the first time I saw it.
> 
> The past 2 days (technically 3 as I was scheduled to WFH last Friday already) I have been living in Levis/Gap denims, Beans drivers shirts and Beans Leather Double-Sole slippers.


As it is, I almost went into the office for the afternoon, but a combination of cold weather, and an extra mouse device for my laptop made the trek too much, so at home I stay. I can thoroughly understand not wanting to shovel snow - one of many things I've not missed about living in the 'burbs.



Fading Fast said:


> Basically, that is how I feel about all of his outfits. He orbits a different sartorial sun than I do and I just look through my Hubble-Ask Andy Garment Telescope to see the wonders of the apparel universe.


Hey, are you calling me a space shot ?


----------



## MaxBuck

What a great-looking sport coat. That lapel roll is just outrageous!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> , are you calling me a space shot ?


Not in the least. I'm a nondescript barren moon orbiting some obscure planet far deep in the recesses of the Blah-Dress Galaxy; whereas, you are a major planet orbiting the sun in the Sartorial Splendor Galaxy.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as someone who works from home everyday, a few thoughts:
> 
> 1) You dress significantly nicer for working at home than I do. I am wearing a pair of 5-pocket cords, a LL Bean cotton turtleneck under a J.Crew heavy chambray shirt and smart wool socks as it is quite cold even in my apartment.
> 
> 2) I transitioned from Corporate America to working from home about three years ago and, like you, was opposed to the concept for similar reason to yours, but once I got into it, it is the best thing ever: No commute and I control my work environment.


I work from home and what I wore yesterday (below) is exactly how I dressed. My one trip out was to the ATM.

Like you, I enjoy the short commute, having the best office in the world (my patio in the spring/summer), and no one looking over my shoulder. I'm accountable to my clients and meet or exceed their deadlines without prodding.

I also enjoy the flexibility of being self-employed, which allows me to go thrifting occasionally and snap up a vintage Harris Tweed jacket, which is exactly how I acquired the one below.


----------



## gamma68

MaxBuck said:


> What a great-looking sport coat. That lapel roll is just outrageous!


Thanks, Max!


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> This morning, looking a bit the worse for wear following my Burns' Supper last night. Tweed jacket by Boden, over a tweed waistcoat (unknown make), shirt by Hawes & Curtis, tie by Zegna. Facial hair by me.....


The tie is a teeny-tiny touch OTT for my tastes but a lovely scholarly English look in every other respect. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Wednesday, and NYC is back to normal, albeit with about eight inches of snow, and colder weather than of late.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, I respect what you do, but I just can't do it. I can't get dressed up in a tie and jacket to sit in my home and work and maybe run an errand or two. I tried it early on when I started working from home and felt uncomfortable - whereas, at work, I always felt very comfortable in my suit and tie. 

I like what I wear to work at home - jeans, chinos, OCBDs, Shetlands, etc., so I am not complaining other than that I now have almost no opportunities to wear my suits, ties, etc. When I meet colleagues in my industry, most of them tell me they are business casual so don't dress; hence, even when I have meetings, most of the time, I don't wear my business clothes (although, I do wear my best business casual clothes).


----------



## crocto

I enjoyed my snow day. Back to work today.

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: The Tie Bar
Cardigan Vest: Banana Republic


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> The tie is a teeny-tiny touch OTT for my tastes but a lovely scholarly English look in every other respect. :thumbs-up:


Yes, my eldest son has suggested that my ties are just a bit too loud for today's taste, but I rather like the glowing colours of some of the brighter designs. In any case, thanks for your kind comment. The collar looks a bit askew, but I think it was because of the odd angle of my arm, trying to take a photo with my mobile phone without it being obvious!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Wednesday, and NYC is back to normal, albeit with about eight inches of snow, and colder weather than of late.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - JAB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co.
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


Upr: I like how you mix and match colors like black and blue.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Always glad to see everyone's posts and comments in this thread.

Here's what I wore today (apologies for the blown-out highlights in the first picture).


----------



## wwua

Nice pocket square.


----------



## upr_crust

Channeling my inner Mr. Chips. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a repp stripe tie - I took the bow tie variant of that.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J Maltons
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Olde England, Beauchamp Pl., London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## GWW

Ready to see "Tristan und Isolde" in Zürich:


----------



## crocto

Suit & Sweater: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Socks: Hugo Boss
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## kjartanovich

*Upr*
Really liked your purple paisley PS in your previous post (and the rest of the outfit), the purple paisley one (trying to find something similar (on the cheap.!))
And the brown tone of the C&J shoes in the latest post is outstanding.


----------



## ruvort

GWW said:


> Ready to see "Tristan und Isolde" in Zürich:
> 
> View attachment 13912
> 
> 
> View attachment 13911


This is a very nice mix of colors but I feel that the type of vest is a bit too formal for the trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

kjartanovich said:


> *Upr*Really liked your purple paisley PS in your previous post (and the rest of the outfit), the purple paisley one (trying to find something similar (on the cheap.!))And the brown tone of the C&J shoes in the latest post is outstanding.


Thanks KJ. As it is, the pocket square you like was gotten on the cheap - found it at my local discounter for $7.99. The color of today's shoes, according to C & J, is chestnut, and was one of the major reasons why I bought them.


----------



## orange fury

Figured today's rig might be more appropriate on this side. Possible performance review today:





"in the wild", so to speak:


Lands End doeskin blazer - Lands End flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Burberry tie - Kent Wand linen square - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren socks - Jos A Bank belt - Tiffany & Co tie bar - Grande Americano


----------



## brendon

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I took some of your advice about the collar pin, and skipped the tie clip today, but I ignored some common sense, and used a shirt with (barely noticeable) a BD collar.


Great look love collar bars it looks good, only thing I'd do different is ditch bd collar shirt with it.


----------



## brendon

Jovan said:


> New suit, new shirt courtesy of my work's employee discount. I don't usually go with a tennis collar like this but plan to mostly wear it pinned. Now... to get a collar pin. :rolleyes2:
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/exMJIj9Vj


Great look and as you say will look good with a pinned collar . I look forward o pics of it pinned.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice overcoat, does it come in other colors?


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, best of luck on the performance review. While I like each item individually and the outfit overall is fine (and much nicer than what most non-AAAC members wear), the shirt pattern and tie pattern clash a touch, IMHO, especially at the tie knot point as the lines of the dots seem to jar a bit against the close together stripes of the shirt. It's a small quibble in a still very nice outfit - but it is what we do here sometimes.


----------



## zeppacoustic

orange fury said:


> Figured today's rig might be more appropriate on this side. Possible performance review today:
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End doeskin blazer - Lands End flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Burberry tie - Kent Wand linen square - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren socks - Jos A Bank belt - Tiffany & Co tie bar - Grande Americano


Solid professional look. Not a fan of bit loafers, but that's just me.


----------



## GWW

ruvort said:


> This is a very nice mix of colors but I feel that the type of vest is a bit too formal for the trousers.


I agree that the two don't really go together, I'd however state it in this manner: the trousers are too informal for the waistcoat


----------



## ruvort

GWW said:


> I agree that the two don't really go together, I'd however state it in this manner: the trousers are too informal for the waistcoat


Well put good sir.


----------



## Shaver

GWW said:


> Ready to see "Tristan und Isolde" in Zürich:


GWW, pick up your room. :angry:


----------



## Pentheos

Shaver, H o m O is odd Latin.

(Had to edit because H o m O without the spaces is apparently forbidden on AAAC.)


----------



## upr_crust

Pentheos, Shaver's Latin is strange for exactly the reason you wrote out the word in question with spaces between each letter - because AAAC, in order to prohibit insults of a certain sort, bans that combo of lower-case letters. In Latin, however, that is a perfectly normal word - if I remember my middle-school Latin, the saying translates as "Man proposes but God disposes".

Howard, in answer to your question, yesterday's coat is camel's hair, which is usually dyed to an approximation of its natural color. The cut of the coat is quite similar, however, to my brown herringbone tweed overcoat.

Today is Friday, and not a moment too soon. Today's attire is a mix of better brands and lesser brands.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## GWW

Shaver, I'm an artist, I must have a mess, tidyness seems like a nice concept, but It would drain my creative juices...
And then there's the whole entrophy thing as well 


Pentheos, I think it's for exactly the reason you stated that Shaver uses "Hom0".


----------



## Shaver

GWW said:


> Shaver, I'm an artist, I must have a mess, tidyness seems like a nice concept, but It would drain my creative juices...
> And then there's the whole entrophy thing as well
> 
> Pentheos, I think it's for exactly the reason you stated that Shaver uses "Hom0".


Don't give me that old flannel. 

Before taking a photo, to post on the internet, tidy up the room. Look at Upr, Roger & Gamma - beautiful backgrounds befitting of their attire.

BTW being as the subject has come up: any kindly mod who might be good enough to adjust my 'sig' (so that I am permitted the characters which spell h.o.m.o. without the auto censor throwing a conniption) will be forever in my debt.


----------



## ruvort

upr_crust said:


> Pentheos, Shaver's Latin is strange for exactly the reason you wrote out the word in question with spaces between each letter - because AAAC, in order to prohibit insults of a certain sort, bans that combo of lower-case letters. In Latin, however, that is a perfectly normal word - if I remember my middle-school Latin, the saying translates as "Man proposes but God disposes".
> 
> Howard, in answer to your question, yesterday's coat is camel's hair, which is usually dyed to an approximation of its natural color. The cut of the coat is quite similar, however, to my brown herringbone tweed overcoat.
> 
> Today is Friday, and not a moment too soon. Today's attire is a mix of better brands and lesser brands.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> Hat - Selentino


I have an odd question... What do you use to keep your shirts folded so crisply? It also appears as if there is some sort of band that wraps around them.


----------



## crocto

ruvort said:


> I have an odd question... What do you use to keep your shirts folded so crisply? It also appears as if there is some sort of band that wraps around them.


Dry cleaners usually offer two options on shirts. Folded (or boxed) and hanging. If you're a poor librarian like me you get hanging because they're cheaper. If you get the folded/boxed you pay a little more.


----------



## Chouan

Curious, I wash and iron mine myself.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I see you always wear your scarf straight, sometimes I see people they tie their scarves in a knot, do you always wear your scarf straight without tieing it in a knot?


----------



## upr_crust

ruvort said:


> I have an odd question... What do you use to keep your shirts folded so crisply? It also appears as if there is some sort of band that wraps around them.


That's how they come from the shirt laundry. I have sufficient drawer space, and less than sufficient hanging space, hence they're folded.


crocto said:


> Dry cleaners usually offer two options on shirts. Folded (or boxed) and hanging. If you're a poor librarian like me you get hanging because they're cheaper. If you get the folded/boxed you pay a little more.


The price differential at my local shirt laundry is $.25/shirt hanging vs. boxed.


Chouan said:


> Curious, I wash and iron mine myself.


I note that you live in the UK, where it is considerably more difficult to get decent shirt laundry/ironing services, from what I've heard from my UK friends.


Howard said:


> Upr: I see you always wear your scarf straight, sometimes I see people they tie their scarves in a knot, do you always wear your scarf straight without tieing it in a knot?


I don't tie my scarves when I take my photos, but if it's cold out, I do knot them before I leave my building - usually in the manner one might tie an ascot.


----------



## ruvort

crocto said:


> Dry cleaners usually offer two options on shirts. Folded (or boxed) and hanging. If you're a poor librarian like me you get hanging because they're cheaper. If you get the folded/boxed you pay a little more.





upr_crust said:


> That's how they come from the shirt laundry. I have sufficient drawer space, and less than sufficient hanging space, hence they're folded.The price differential at my local shirt laundry is $.25/shirt hanging vs. boxed. I note that you live in the UK, where it is considerably more difficult to get decent shirt laundry/ironing services, from what I've heard from my UK friends.


Ahh I honestly did not know that. I too launder my own shirts, so was unaware of such an option. Thank you.


----------



## RogerP

Not much to show today - at home making an early start to a busy weekend.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> The price differential at my local shirt laundry is $.25/shirt hanging vs. boxed.


Wow! I'm shocked. There are 4 dry cleaners near me. Of which only 1 is reliable. That one charges an extra $.75 for boxed. The lesson, as always, don't live in New Jersey.


----------



## Chouan

upr_crust said:


> That's how they come from the shirt laundry. I have sufficient drawer space, and less than sufficient hanging space, hence they're folded.The price differential at my local shirt laundry is $.25/shirt hanging vs. boxed. I note that you live in the UK, where it is considerably more difficult to get decent shirt laundry/ironing services, from what I've heard from my UK friends. I don't tie my scarves when I take my photos, but if it's cold out, I do knot them before I leave my building - usually in the manner one might tie an ascot.


Possibly true. However, I wouldn't pay somebody to wash or iron my shirts, even if there were an inexpensive laundry nearby. I've always done it, and don't see any reason why I shouldn't. In any case, I get enormous satisfaction from ironing.


----------



## upr_crust

ruvort said:


> Ahh I honestly did not know that. I too launder my own shirts, so was unaware of such an option. Thank you.


I am sure that shirt laundries are rather scarce in South Dakota. In Manhattan they are more common.


crocto said:


> Wow! I'm shocked. There are 4 dry cleaners near me. Of which only 1 is reliable. That one charges an extra $.75 for boxed. The lesson, as always, don't live in New Jersey.


So far in this life, I've hewed to the lesson learned .


Chouan said:


> Possibly true. However, I wouldn't pay somebody to wash or iron my shirts, even if there were an inexpensive laundry nearby. I've always done it, and don't see any reason why I shouldn't. In any case, I get enormous satisfaction from ironing.


My partner, who is from the UK, does his own shirts, and takes great pains with doing them well (though he also catches up on several hours of television while ironing, which sweetens, but slows down the process). For myself, having shirted laundered and folded makes packing a bag for a trip that much easier, though I am capable of ironing my own shirts, were pressed to do so.


----------



## Shaver

^ Do you not have to deposit and collect these shirts? Surely that obliterates any time potentially gained?


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> ^ Do you not have to deposit and collect these shirts? Surely that obliterates any time potentially gained?


NYC is a world into itself. You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a dry cleaner - i.e., massive competition. Also, the concentrate of people per square block is incredible - in my apartment building which does not take up a full block (and is not the largest building on the block) has over 300 people living in it. As a result, the dry cleaner all (or all that I know) pick and deliver for free. I work from home now, but when I used to work in an office, I'd have them pick up my five shirts from the prior week on Monday and they were back by Wednesday (occasionally, Thursday) without me doing a thing.


----------



## Jovan

Re: shirt laundry -- to each their own. I found a good, reliable one near work that charges $3 per (which is around what you should pay at minimum if you want good work). It's worth my time. I get back from work at 7 each night and hardly feel like spending my two days off playing catch up on shirt pressing. There are so many other things to do.

Enjoying one of the last snows we're bound to have this winter.

Pronto Moda suit
Ledbury shirt
The Knottery knit tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave
BB Makers Chesterfield


----------



## Woofa

Upr, as per your suggestion I went back and found the photos of your New and Longwood pinstripe with the pocket watch button hole. A beautiful little detail that surprises me not at all that you employ. As always you manage to look both elegant and completely at home in all of your clothes. Thanks for pointing it out for us, easy to miss such a small detail.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> ^ Do you not have to deposit and collect these shirts? Surely that obliterates any time potentially gained?


I don't live in a big, urban environment like FF, but my dry cleaners also swings by my house for free, for pick-up/drop-off on Mondays and Thursdays. My wife or I just puts the supplied drawstring bag full of our clothes to be laundered or dry cleaned outside the front door, usually on Monday morning (sometimes every other week), and when I get home on Thursday evening the clothes are hanging in plastic on our front door knocker (unless my wife has already brought them in). Couldn't be any easier. They even auto debit our account every month. No fuss, no muss.

By the way, I am an excellent ironer. However, I get absolutely zero satisfaction or other value from the activity. Just so many other things to do, as Jovan said.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> My partner, who is from the UK, does his own shirts, and takes great pains with doing them well (though he also catches up on several hours of television while ironing, which sweetens, but slows down the process).


I actually proposed to my wife of 35 years while ironing my shirts, with the Cleveland Browns football game playing in the background. Memories ...

(I haven't ironed my own shirts since marrying the dear woman, and it's a sure bet she hasn't been doing it.)


----------



## Tomayto

Cantor for today's mass.


----------



## stcolumba

Tomayto said:


> View attachment 13942
> 
> 
> Cantor for today's mass.


Dandy bow tie! Come, sing at our church! I'm always recruiting cantors!


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> Re: shirt laundry -- to each their own. I found a good, reliable one near work that charges $3 per (which is around what you should pay at minimum if you want good work). It's worth my time. I get back from work at 7 each night and hardly feel like spending my two days off playing catch up on shirt pressing. There are so many other things to do.
> 
> Enjoying one of the last snows we're bound to have this winter.
> 
> Pronto Moda suit
> Ledbury shirt
> The Knottery knit tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave
> BB Makers Chesterfield


I really admire that Chesterfield!


----------



## Tomayto

stcolumba said:


> Dandy bow tie! Come, sing at our church! I'm always recruiting cantors!


Michigan's a bit of a walk for me :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> I really admire that Chesterfield!


Thank you! I admire, well, pretty much everything you post.

Partner took some snaps while I adjusted. My disapproval of this practice seems pretty clear. :biggrin: Sorry about the gig line.

Polo doeskin blazer and pinpoint BD
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Brighton belt
L.L.Bean flannels
Ledbury argyles
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit and belt
VV shirt
CT tie
Alden tassels


----------



## orange fury

Lands End doeskin blazer - Lands End flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Ferrell Reed tie - Tiffany tie bar - Jos A Bank belt - Cole Haan bits


----------



## crocto

Blazer, Pants, & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit, non-iron PPBD, tie, engine turned buckle and gator strap
AE Grayson


----------



## orange fury

Lands End doeskin blazer and flannels - Hamilton shirt - Jos A Bank belt - Cole Haan bits

Edit: any opinions on a tie color/pattern that would go with this shirt would be appreciated. In theory, with the multi color stripe, it should be versatile, but I couldn't pair anything with it that I liked this morning. Which may mean that this shirt is best suited for how I'm wearing it today, which would be fine.


----------



## Chouan

Jacket by Zegna, shirt by Turnbull & Asser, trousers Mani (cheap version of Armani), shoes (not visible) are black brogues by Loake, facial hair by me. Then my battery ran out!


----------



## orange fury

Chouan said:


> Jacket by Zegna, shirt by Turnbull & Asser, trousers Mani (cheap version of Armani), shoes (not visible) are black brogues by Loake, facial hair by me. Then my battery ran out!
> View attachment 13955
> View attachment 13956


Where is the tie from? I have a Hart Schaffner Marx that looks almost identical


----------



## Chouan

orange fury said:


> Where is the tie from? I have a Hart Schaffner Marx that looks almost identical


Royal Navy. There are several makers, here's one.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ties-Unlimited-Royal-Navy-Silk/dp/B003IIJWCI


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Egra
Sweater & Socks: Banana Republic
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Zakk

Jacket: BB Wool/Silk/Linen
Shirt: BB Polo
Jeans: Lucky
Shoes: Allen Edmonds

I know linen isn't appropriate in the winter, but since it was mid-70s in California I just went with it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> ...any opinions on a tie color/pattern that would go with this shirt would be appreciated...


Why not a brown knit tie?


----------



## GWW

SlideGuitarist said:


> Why not a brown knit tie?


I agree with a knit tie. Take any colour from your shirt's stripes and I would think it should work.


----------



## g3org3y

orange fury said:


> Edit: any opinions on a tie color/pattern that would go with this shirt would be appreciated. In theory, with the multi color stripe, it should be versatile, but I couldn't pair anything with it that I liked this morning. Which may mean that this shirt is best suited for how I'm wearing it today, which would be fine.


Difficult to make out the colour of the stripe between the navy blue and the grey - is it red or brown?

I'd go for a plain tie, perhaps a dark red or burgundy.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to wearing something other than hiking boots, cords, and sweaters.

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt, tie - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - AE Sevens
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Zegna
Cap - James Dermot, London, via House of Cashmere


----------



## GWW

Crusty, I love that sport coat and bow tie combination. It just looks great :thumbup:


----------



## upr_crust

GWW said:


> Crusty, I love that sport coat and bow tie combination. It just looks great :thumbup:


Thank you, GWW - a quick decision that turned out well, methinks.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Socks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: J. Crew
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


>


Hmmm. Anything I could do to coax that bow tie away from you?


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Hmmm. Anything I could do to coax that bow tie away from you?


Not much, short of offering me a two-bedroom apartment in Manhattan . But thanks for the compliment, all the same.


----------



## Howard

Upr I love bow ties and green on you is a good color.


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit and non-iron PPBD (light blue....not sure why it looks white in the pics)
JAB tie
Alden for BB color 8 tassels
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## orange fury

I know no one on here seems to like these shirts I picked up, but I like them:


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, with a slight chance of snow flurries in NYC, but only seasonably cold (tomorrow will be another story).

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## FLMike

BB Golden Fleece suit, tie, and non-iron PPBD
Alden for BB color 8 tassels
PRL belt


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

Upr: black and blue is a good combination on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, thank you for the compliment, but yesterday's suit was navy blue, not black (a deep shade of navy blue, to be sure, but not black).

It's currently about 9F/-13C here in NYC, so I've donned my warmest suit and overcoat for the occasion.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - SFA
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## FLMike

With all the suits I've been posting, figured I'd mix it up with a casual outfit. Normally not THIS casual on Fridays, but I paid $5 to an office-selected charity for the ability to wear jeans today. Call it "casual for a cause".

Lucky jeans
Facconable pink/white gingham shirt (with the annoying label cut off the side of the pocket)
Clarks Desert Boots
Club motif belt


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, that suit is fantastic. However, it looks like on your lower left-side, the lower part of the lapel (is there another term for this when we are talking about the area of the front of the jacket below the lapel - the fort of the skirt maybe) is not straight. In your second picture, it looks like it is bowing out or something. I only mention this since I know it is a new MTM and shouldn't be doing that. 

Away from that, incredible suit and outfit: You are giving a course in advanced dressing in how to wear three patterns (shirt, tie, suit) together well (which, IMHO, is made even harder to do well when the suit, like yours, has a bold pattern).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, that suit is fantastic. However, it looks like on your lower left-side, the lower part of the lapel (is there another term for this when we are talking about the area of the front of the jacket below the lapel - the fort of the skirt maybe) is not straight. In your second picture, it looks like it is bowing out or something. I only mention this since I know it is a new MTM and shouldn't be doing that.
> 
> Away from that, incredible suit and outfit: You are giving a course in advanced dressing in how to wear three patterns (shirt, tie, suit) together well (which, IMHO, is made even harder to do well when the suit, like yours, has a bold pattern).


Today's suit has suffered from being stuffed into a too-crowded clothes rack - I only noticed the bowing this AM - arghhhhh. Otherwise, thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Howard

> Howard, thank you for the compliment, but yesterday's suit was navy blue, not black (a deep shade of navy blue, to be sure, but not black).


Sorry, I have trouble distinguishing most colors.


----------



## Howard

Upr: How do you stay warm without fashionable earmuffs?


----------



## CLTesquire

So taking decent pics of yourself is hard! Anyway, here's the first effort:





BB Sportcoat
Ratio Clothing Shirt
Hober cashmere/grenadine tie
BB flannels
AE Mcallister in brown burnished calf


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> I know no one on here seems to like these shirts I picked up, but I like them:


OF - Your style is unique to you and I have appreciated your posts since day 1. I think the shirts provide a nice casual change of pace from the typical OCBD. You definitely don't need our approval to wear the shirts.  Wear them in good health and looking forward to more good looks.


----------



## Duvel

Wow. I stopped by here at just the right time! Nice, Esther!


----------



## Howard

Esther said:


> my today wearing,long evening dresses


very pretty, Ester.


----------



## 3piece

Esther said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my today wearing,long evening dresses


Elegant. What was the occasion?

I wish people in the women forum post what they wear. I could show some women what to wear.


----------



## Starting Late

Class act, Ester.


----------



## Shaver

Sheesh! Settle down chaps. It almost appears as if you've never encountered a female before. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Sheesh! Settle down chaps. It almost appears as if you've never encountered a female before. :rolleyes2:


Shaver, she looks quite stunning.


----------



## FLMike

Interesting, there is no more "Esther". Search for that user name, and that user along with his/her three posts are gone. Just like that, "she" waltzes into and right back out of our lives. Oh well, back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Roycru

FLCracka said:


> Interesting, there is no more "Esther". Search for that user name, and that user along with his/her three posts are gone. Just like that, "she" waltzes into and right back out of our lives. Oh well, back to our regularly scheduled programming.


One might want to look somewhere in China.......

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Spa...s-Front-Slit-Evening-Dresses/32268903079.html


----------



## FLMike

Yes, I made a comment yesterday about "Esther" being a fake, and a moderator deleted my post for some reason.


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> Sheesh! Settle down chaps. It almost appears as if you've never encountered a female before. :rolleyes2:


We've had a few females before, including one who dressed in a more masculine style. (I miss her posts, she was quite nice.) "Esther", on the other hand, was a pretty obvious fake account.


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/eysHpncXj


----------



## FLMike

Suit, blue end-on-end FC shirt, silk knots, tie, engine turned buckle and gator strap all from Brooks Brothers. AE Niles.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, nice overall and I really like the contrast tab collar


----------



## Oldsport

I'm more than a little surprised people on this board didn't recognize that the Esther post was a scam right away...

I mean, she was hot and all, but still a scam.


----------



## Chouan

Jacket and trousers by Cerruti, cashmere scarf (make unknown) shirt by Pierre Cardin, tie by Zegna, shoes by Sanders & Sanders.


----------



## Chouan




----------



## Chouan

upr_crust said:


> Howard, thank you for the compliment, but yesterday's suit was navy blue, not black (a deep shade of navy blue, to be sure, but not black).
> 
> It's currently about 9F/-13C here in NYC, so I've donned my warmest suit and overcoat for the occasion.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - SFA
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


That is a truly beautiful suit, I'd prefer it with three buttons, but the cloth is beautiful, as is the cut. I'm usually impressed by your turnout, but now I'm really envious.


----------



## upr_crust

Chouan said:


> That is a truly beautiful suit, I'd prefer it with three buttons, but the cloth is beautiful, as is the cut. I'm usually impressed by your turnout, but now I'm really envious.


As it is, most of my three-piece suits are three-button, and I don't find that the silhouette really suits me all that well, though it seems to be a tradition for waistcoated suits to be three-button. Thank you otherwise for the compliments - the cloth was actually the idea of my MTM person at Brooks Bros. - he talked me into it, which seems to have been a good thing. I am planning on packing the suit for my upcoming trip to London and Vienna, though it's rather warmer than necessary for the anticipated weather in either locale (though perfect for our very cold NYC winter this year).


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Interesting, there is no more "Esther". Search for that user name, and that user along with his/her three posts are gone. Just like that, "she" waltzes into and right back out of our lives. Oh well, back to our regularly scheduled programming.


I thought she was a member here?


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> We've had a few females before, including one who dressed in a more masculine style. (I miss her posts, she was quite nice.) "Esther", on the other hand, was a pretty obvious fake account.


Why was it fake?


----------



## Howard

Triathlete said:


> I'm more than a little surprised people on this board didn't recognize that the Esther post was a scam right away...
> 
> I mean, she was hot and all, but still a scam.


she sure fooled me.


----------



## crocto

Hard to tell but the suit is navy.

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: JAB
Socks: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Banana Republic


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Why was it fake?


Some things are just too good to be true, Howard. Unlike you....you, my man, are the real deal!


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, nice overall and I really like the contrast tab collar


Thanks! Looking at getting some MTM with longer points and a bit more spread to accommodate wider ties. The Tom Ford tab collar is my platonic ideal, but there's no way I'm paying their prices.



Chouan said:


> View attachment 14003
> View attachment 14004
> 
> 
> Jacket and trousers by Cerruti, cashmere scarf (make unknown) shirt by Pierre Cardin, tie by Zegna, shoes by Sanders & Sanders.


I'm glad you're posting here now. You have good style sense. (Now, your views on gun control need a little work but... :biggrin


----------



## MaxBuck

Triathlete said:


> I'm more than a little surprised people on this board didn't recognize that the Esther post was a scam right away...
> 
> I mean, she was hot and all, but still a scam.


I'm married and over 60, so I really couldn't care less that Esther is a scam. She was a pleasant scam, which at this point for me is good enough.


----------



## Chouan

Jovan said:


> I'm glad you're posting here now. You have good style sense. (Now, your views on gun control need a little work but... :biggrin


My American colleague here would agree with you.... We had a "non uniform" day a couple of months ago. He appeared in a loud check shirt, jeans with a rather large belt and buckle, cowboy hat and cowboy boots. I asked him why he was wearing uniform on a non uniform day, he pointed to my tweed jacket and tattershall shirt and said that it was the same reason as me.


----------



## wwua

That's funny.


----------



## upr_crust

Uniform or not, what I'm wearing today.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt, tie & cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Crockett & Jones Edgwares
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, as always, topnotch outfit. That scarf is outstanding.

As to Ester the fake account - what gain / benefit did she or the person behind it get? Or is it somehow just "tweaking" us that is their reward? If so, seems like a lot of effort to accomplish not a lot that I can see.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: JAB
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I like those C&Js, upr. Well, I mean, I like most of what you wear, but especially those.

Here's what I'm wearing today. Sorry the photo isn't more clear -- shirt's a bleu and olive grid check/fine tattersall, coat's gray herringbone tweed, trou are charcoal flannel.


----------



## upr_crust

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I like those C&Js, upr. Well, I mean, I like most of what you wear, but especially those. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, YRR. Oddly enough, for someone who is in London usually about twice a year, I bought them here in NYC, wanting to replace (or upgrade) another pair of black balmorals. Patience was not practiced in this case . . .  .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> UPR, as always, topnotch outfit. That scarf is outstanding.
> 
> As to Ester the fake account - what gain / benefit did she or the person behind it get? Or is it somehow just "tweaking" us that is their reward? If so, seems like a lot of effort to accomplish not a lot that I can see.


Thanks, FF. Today's scarf was a 50% off sale item one year at BB - obviously a bit too flashy for the buying public at One Liberty Plaza, I think.

As for "Esther", those who spread spam advertisements (in the guise of blog postings) are not overly fussy about where they strew their 
fakery.


----------



## willtrade

crocto said:


> Hard to tell but the suit is navy.
> 
> Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: JAB
> Socks: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: Banana Republic


That's a beautiful tartan tie. I really like the color combination.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, FF. Today's scarf was a 50% off sale item one year at BB - obviously a bit too flashy for the buying public at One Liberty Plaza, I think.
> 
> As for "Esther", those who spread spam advertisements (in the guise of blog postings) are not overly fussy about where they strew their
> fakery.


Leaving aside the double entrendres, what was the advertisement - did I miss a website link or something?

Perhaps you are right about the One Liberty location, but that still strikes me as a Wall Street scarf for those on The Street who up their game a bit. My labored point is that, while pushing the envelope a bit for conservative Wall Street, it is still with in the envelope. But that aside, the best part is that you own an absolutely beautiful scarf for 50% off.

Also, enjoy your upcoming trip - I look forward to seeing the future swag.


----------



## crocto

willtrade said:


> That's a beautiful tartan tie. I really like the color combination.


Thanks. It's a Jos. A. Bank one that I got on sale. I liked it because the pattern is quite nice. It's from their Signature line. It's quite well made and ties a great knot as you can see. The only problem is that it is pretty wide! I think like 3.5 inches, about a half inch too big for my liking.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Some things are just too good to be true, Howard. Unlike you....you, my man, are the real deal!


At first Cracka, I looked at it and assumed it was a real picture and I was thinking good for women that they are posting more on here.


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking sharp as usual, beautiful scarf.


----------



## Roycru

My "All Quiet On The Western Front" look.

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, pink OCBD, and tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Dunn & Co vest, Polo Ralph Lauren grey flannel trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes........


----------



## wwua

Nice.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard, for the compliment from yesterday. Maybe you'll like today's scarf as well

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Bexley
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## orange fury

Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - RLPL shirt - Robert Talbott tie - Tiffany tie bar/belt buckle - Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


----------



## FLMike

BB suit and FC broadcloth shirt, J Crew tie, Tiffany cufflinks, Gucci loafers (switched out for black Alden full-straps after the pics)


----------



## orange fury

Really like those cufflinks FLCracka


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


>


The new buckle is very nice, but it looks like it needs a wider strap. Which is a good thing....I often wish my buckles were wide enough to take a 1.25" strap, rather than the skinny one inchers.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Really like those cufflinks FLCracka


Thanks. They were a gift from my wife some 15 years ago. Still my go-to pair.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> The new buckle is very nice, but it looks like it needs a wider strap. Which is a good thing....I often wish my buckles were wide enough to take a 1.25" strap, rather than the skinny one inchers.


I'll need to find a strap that tapers at the point that connects to the buckle - the buckle itself could probably easily accommodate 1.25", but the hinge won't take more than 1":


Per the cufflinks, my favorite pair is a set of Tiffany Note links engraved with my initials that my wife gave me one year when we were dating. Beautiful detail up close, but very understated from a few feet away


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the only question left in the Upr world of sartorial excellence is if the New and Lingwood or Phineas Cole suit is the more perfect fit for you. Those two brands fit like they were custom made for you.

OF, you've had one nice outfit after another working - very classic looks.

FLC, I agree with OF, great cufflinks

And on OF's buckle - it's funny, I've been gifted three of those buckles (one is a very cool vintage 1920s one) over the years and all of them take the 1" strap and I wish one of them would take a wider strap as the 1" looks a bit narrow in the belt loops of my dress pants.

Edit, just saw OF's last post - that is odd, so it was designed to look wider than the strap. Mine are not designed that way.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I'll need to find one thing that tapers at the point that connects to the buckle - the buckle itself could probably easily accommodate 1.25", but the hinge won't take more than 1"


I stand corrected! From the previous picture, I had inferred that it was designed for a 1.25" strap, but that is clearly not the case. I have seen sterling engine turned buckles that are a little wider and are made to be paired with a 1.25" strap.....maybe Ben Silver or Trafalger, not sure....and that has always intrigued me. Nevertheless, yours looks very sharp....hopefully, it was worth the wait.


----------



## FLMike

By the way, OF, I like that shirt, too. I remember there being one or two out of that Hamilton lot that I thought I would personally wear, and that was definitely one of them.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the only question left in the Upr world of sartorial excellence is if the New and Lingwood or Phineas Cole suit is the more perfect fit for you. Those two brands fit like they were custom made for you.


It's always a toss-up about fit between New & Lingwood and Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole. Depending on the particular suit, I take either a 42 regular or a 42 short from either manufacturer (today's is a 42R). A somewhat shorter jacket seems to suit me (today's suit is my only 42R from N & L) - the suits from Stuart's are a mix, though more are 42R than 42S. (I guess that at 5'9", I am borderline short.)

I think that the construction of the suits from Paul Stuart are a bit better, but even on sale, they are as much or more than the suits from N & L. As it is, for my upcoming trip to London and Vienna (leaving town Friday evening - returning to NYC late on the 27th), I am packing one PS suit, and the newest MTM suit from Brooks (along with my cheap but stylistically correct - peak lapel and ventless - JAB tuxedo, for a black tie party in London on Valentine's Day).


----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Egra
Socks: Tetris!
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> It's always a toss-up about fit between New & Lingwood and Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole. Depending on the particular suit, I take either a 42 regular or a 42 short from either manufacturer (today's is a 42R). A somewhat shorter jacket seems to suit me (today's suit is my only 42R from N & L) - the suits from Stuart's are a mix, though more are 42R than 42S. (I guess that at 5'9", I am borderline short.)
> 
> I think that the construction of the suits from Paul Stuart are a bit better, but even on sale, they are as much or more than the suits from N & L. As it is, for my upcoming trip to London and Vienna (leaving town Friday evening - returning to NYC late on the 27th), I am packing one PS suit, and the newest MTM suit from Brooks (along with my cheap but stylistically correct - peak lapel and ventless - JAB tuxedo, for a black tie party in London on Valentine's Day).


Have a great trip - you will represent sartorial America very well.


----------



## brendon

Jovan said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/eysHpncXj


greAt the the shirt it's looks good have you tried collar pins or bars yet?


----------



## Howard

Upr: I definitely love the scarf, keep them coming.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> I stand corrected! From the previous picture, I had inferred that it was designed for a 1.25" strap, but that is clearly not the case. I have seen sterling engine turned buckles that are a little wider and are made to be paired with a 1.25" strap.....maybe Ben Silver or Trafalger, not sure....and that has always intrigued me. Nevertheless, yours looks very sharp....hopefully, it was worth the wait.


Thank you, it definitely was worth the wait. I enjoyed it immensely today - it's a simple thing, but I felt like a million bucks wearing it (coming from primarily surcingles)



FLCracka said:


> By the way, OF, I like that shirt, too. I remember there being one or two out of that Hamilton lot that I thought I would personally wear, and that was definitely one of them.


I appreciate it, this one is actually RLPL, but it was purchased around the same time (this is the one that actually started my January shirt binge). Though I honestly did like all the patterns that I purchased of the Hamiltons (and I did leave several on the rack), I've discovered which ones I can wear with a tie and which ones are better off tieless.


----------



## MaxBuck

orange fury said:


> Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - RLPL shirt - Robert Talbott tie - Tiffany tie bar/belt buckle - Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


Really like the look today, OF.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Lemme squeak this in before Upper does his daily...


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine, just in under the wire . . . 

Thanks, FF, for the bon voyage wishes - I hope to change perception of how American tourists dress and behave in London and Vienna - at least until the next batch of loud, T-shirt and shorts-wearing louts arrives . . .

Another day of New & Lingwood . . .

Suit - N & L
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - Ashear
Shoes - BB Peals
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Olde England, Beauchamp Place, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit, BB PPBD and belt, JAB tie, AE Graysons


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine, despite the wide and sartorial spender cast by Upr's shadow, your new jacket is fantastic (I love the pleated - is there another word for it? - pocket) and it fits in perfectly with your Maine style - you know how to bring a thoughtful and comfortable look to a rustic style. 

Upr, awesome suit and really nice tie pairing (and I love the socks).


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt, Socks, & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Samuelsohn suit, BB PPBD and belt, JAB tie, AE Graysons


I shall (nobly) pretend that I cannot see the tassle loafers ......

A commendably smart and sober look FL.

A touch off the jacket sleeves perhaps?


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> I shall (nobly) pretend that I cannot see the tassle loafers ......
> 
> A commendably smart and sober look FL.
> 
> A touch off the jacket sleeves perhaps?


Thank you, and I was indeed sober. You're right about the sleeves, too. They need about a half-inch adjustment. I thought the same thing as I snapped the pic. One thing I wish came through a little better in the pictures is the red stripe that runs through the POW pattern of the suit. Coordinates with the tie and all.

And, oh yeah....tassels rock!


----------



## Chouan

Tie by Zegna, shirt by Turnbull & Asser, jacket by Cerruti, trousers by Austin Reed, shoes (chukkas actually) by Russel & Bromley.


----------



## Chouan

Close up of trousers and shoes.


----------



## orange fury

Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Burberry tie - Tiffany tie bar/belt buckle - Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> I shall (nobly) pretend that I cannot see the tassle loafers ......
> 
> A commendably smart and sober look FL.
> 
> A touch off the jacket sleeves perhaps?


Agreed across the board.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice scarf.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

FLCracka said:


> Samuelsohn suit, BB PPBD and belt, JAB tie, AE Graysons


Although the jacket sleeve is a bit long, you can still make it with a dress shirt with large enough cuff with enough length to show the 1/4-1/2" shirt cuff. @ubr_crusty has done so many times in his daily show.


----------



## Jovan

I actually wore a pocket square other than white linen today. :eek2:

https://imageshack.com/i/f0acxEnRj

https://imageshack.com/i/exBXLpljj
https://imageshack.com/i/f0JE8NY5j


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bad pictures, okay clothes.


----------



## FLMike

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Although the jacket sleeve is a bit long, you can still make it with a dress shirt with large enough cuff with enough length to show the 1/4-1/2" shirt cuff. @ubr_crusty has done so many times in his daily show.


I totally agree with the first part, but I have no idea what you said after that. Crusty is taking uber to the daily show?


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

FLCracka said:


> I totally agree with the first part, but I have no idea what you said after that. Crusty is taking uber to the daily show?


I should apologize the misspelled name of upr_crust with ubr_crusty. This is totally my fault without checking the correct spelling of one's username.:redface::crazy:


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Thank you, and I was indeed sober. You're right about the sleeves, too. They need about a half-inch adjustment. I thought the same thing as I snapped the pic. One thing I wish came through a little better in the pictures is the red stripe that runs through the POW pattern of the suit. Coordinates with the tie and all.
> 
> And, oh yeah....tassels rock!


It is often difficult to present those fine details, that are splendidly subtle in real life, out here on the forum......


----------



## Tempest

Peak and Pine said:


> Lemme squeak this in before Upper does his daily...


That pocket _is_ worthy of a detail shot. I expect you to use the throat latch.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice scarf.


Thank you, Howard. I'm wearing it again today, as it's my largest and warmest scarf, and it's nasty cold out there today.



Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Although the jacket sleeve is a bit long, you can still make it with a dress shirt with large enough cuff with enough length to show the 1/4-1/2" shirt cuff. @ubr_crusty has done so many times in his daily show.





FLCracka said:


> I totally agree with the first part, but I have no idea what you said after that. Crusty is taking uber to the daily show?


Unhappily, I am neither as clever nor as telegenic as Jon Stewart - rumors of my taking over "The Daily Show" are greatly exaggerated.



Searching_Best_Fit said:


> I should apologize the misspelled name of upr_crust with ubr_crusty. This is totally my fault without checking the correct spelling of one's username.:redface::crazy:


Fear not - the message was understood, even with less-than-perfect orthography .

I'm off to London and Vienna this evening for two weeks - try to behave in my absence .


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> I recently acquired one of these...
> 
> Naval Officers Boat Cloak


From the December Acquisitions page and then this past Wednesday night put it into use; voila...


----------



## Chouan

EastVillageTrad said:


> From the December Acquisitions page and then this past Wednesday night put it into use; voila...


You are entitled to wear such a uniform, I assume?


----------



## upr_crust

A very dashing look, to be sure, EVT, but not necessarily a garment that will get a lot of use on a regular basis, unless you're invited to a lot of formal military affairs - no less dashing, however, for all of that.


----------



## crocto

Jovan I dig that tie. Where's it from?


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Vintage peak lapel navy rope stripe suit, vintage doube-breasted buff linen waistcoat, James Meade blue Bengal striped shirt, vintage Renown soft point collar, Liberty Tana Lawn cotton tie, vintage collar clip, gold silk pocket handkerchief.


----------



## mfs

I will not trouble you with pictures: It is 80 degrees F with not a cloud in the sky here in San Diego today. I am presently at the beach in a 't' shirt, board shorts and flip-flops.

God Bless America. :cool2:


----------



## GWW

Anthony Jordan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage peak lapel navy rope stripe suit, vintage doube-breasted buff linen waistcoat, James Meade blue Bengal striped shirt, vintage Renown soft point collar, Liberty Tana Lawn cotton tie, vintage collar clip, gold silk pocket handkerchief.


Wow, a great waistcoat you have there. I also really lile the shirt, but I think a simpler tie would've been a better choice.


----------



## Roycru

Nearly 90F here today, so I wore a Brooks Brothers (Italian era, made in USA, three button, darted, twin vents, and pleated trousers) tan and brown mini-houndstooth cotton suit, ecru PPBD, and tie, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## Jovan

Now that's cool. I like the way you paired the tie, pocket square, and socks.


https://imageshack.com/i/p5JcPHLlj


----------



## Peak and Pine

I think I'm supposed to use the new spoiler feature when quoting a pic, but this one deserves a full second play.



Anthony Jordan said:


>


Amazingly swell. Whoever said the tie pairs poorly might wanna stare really hard again at all this. And there's a lot to see. I love stuff like this. I want stuff like this. Me and my little Orvis a few pics back, I gotta ditch that stuff and get more into this. Whadda suit. And the collar, it's detachable? Post more stuff like this. If that's all you've got, go out and buy more and post more stuff like that. Really swell.

Thank ye Fading Fast and Tempest for the comments on the Orvis. You take PayPal, right?


----------



## vpkozel

Chouan said:


> You are entitled to wear such a uniform, I assume?


Based on the uniforms on either side of him, I am guessing that he is a naval officer in the company of the Marine Corps Band. Either that or he is at one Hell of an authentic costume party.


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> I think I'm supposed to use the new spoiler feature when quoting a pic, but this one deserves a full second play.
> 
> Amazingly swell. Whoever said the tie pairs poorly might wanna stare really hard again at all this. And there's a lot to see. I love stuff like this. I want stuff like this. Me and my little Orvis a few pics back, I gotta ditch that stuff and get more into this. Whadda suit. And the collar, it's detachable? Post more stuff like this. If that's all you've got, go out and buy more and post more stuff like that. Really swell.
> 
> Thank ye Fading Fast and Tempest for the comments on the Orvis. You take PayPal, right?


The dominant tie colour, waistcoat, and pocket square are all a bit much. A grey waistcoat might work a little better IMO.

Personally, I want to see a picture of you in full white tie getup in the middle of the Maine woods. Get a photographer friend to shoot it. It would probably rival that James McAvoy shot. (Just make sure to hold a bottle of beer to bring it "down to earth".)


----------



## JoeCool

Good Morning from Germany,
i am new in this forum. I am just starting the day wearing a dressing gown, black with burgundy cuffs and lapels with velvet slippers. Just right for the grey weather here.


----------



## Chouan

vpkozel said:


> Based on the uniforms on either side of him, I am guessing that he is a naval officer in the company of the Marine Corps Band. Either that or he is at one Hell of an authentic costume party.


He may well be, except that he describes his occupation as "financial analyst".


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> Personally, I want to see a picture of you in full white tie getup in the middle of the Maine woods. Get a photographer friend to shoot it.


Really?

Well first we have to get a friend, then we'll work on the photographer part. And incidentally, I have a Rogers Peet tails number that will have you Oliver Twisting it, begging for more.



Jovan said:


> The dominant tie colour, waistcoat, and pocket square are all a bit much. A grey waistcoat might work a little better IMO.


Jovan, you gotta be kidding me here.

A gray wes'cot -- how we say it in Maine if we say it at all -- true, would put in the nice category. But as it is, it's in Amazing Land. I'm not a pocket square guy, but if I were I'd do the fold done here; the ball it up and stuff it in. That it appears to match the wes'cot on my Betty Crocker monitor is all the better. It's okay I guess for men to wear two useless fabric adornments at the same time, but the idea I've garnered from this forum and elsewhere that the PS has gotta be of a completely different texture, a completely different pattern and a completely different color from the tie, but ooooo the magenta in the dots in the PS so nicely echoes the mauve of the shirt buttons, this is all such a load. IMO obviously. (You thought someone else was writing this?)


----------



## Peak and Pine

JoeCool said:


> Good Morning from Germany,
> i am new in this forum. I am just starting the day wearing a dressing gown, black with burgundy cuffs and lapels with velvet slippers. Just right for the grey weather here.


First post. And from Germany. And with a really, really American sounding User Name. Welcome. Your papers, pleeese? (Little American German joke there.).

Would like to see a pic of you in that get-up. And since Germany probably invented the camera, you oughta be able to do that. Again, welcome.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Many thanks all, for your comments. I was wondering if it might be a bit "busy"; I might try a plain shirt and darker pocket square next time. I have a number of ties which are also possibilities. I'm afraid, tho', that that waistcoat and suit combination is something of a favourite if I am looking to cheer myself up, so you may well see it being wheeled out again; at least until I am slim enough to fit into the suit waistcoat (it is a three-piece). Until then I recently picked up a grey doeskin waistcoat on eBay which would also fit the bill. The collar is indeed detachable, and vintage - as are the suit, waiscoat, watch chain and collar bar. The shirt and tie are merely old!

Peak and Pine, thanks for the encouragement to post more, I will try. Unfortunately I have been going through a bit of a sartorial drought for a year or so, and the wells of inspiration have run dry. Maybe things will be better this year, and I will bring a few of my other vintage suits out of their long hibernation.


----------



## Howard

mfs said:


> I will not trouble you with pictures: It is 80 degrees F with not a cloud in the sky here in San Diego today. I am presently at the beach in a 't' shirt, board shorts and flip-flops.
> 
> God Bless America. :cool2:


Can I have your 80 and trade you with our 20?


----------



## JoeCool

Thank you for your welcome. My passport...hmmm where is it? ;-)

Pics will come to. The nick is my players pseudonym since I got a computer. In memory of snoopy 

just changed, cause of the evening. Smoking jacket, black velvet, grey pants 
will to take a pic and post later .....


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> Now that's cool. I like the way you paired the tie, pocket square, and socks.


Thanks, Jovan. I appreciate the comments from a suit-wearin' guy like yourself.


----------



## LordSmoke

Many here are spot-on, top-notch dressers. However, I have long found Roycru both in sartorial style and apparent ever-sunny disposition to represent the ideal to which I aspire.



Roycru said:


> Nearly 90F here today, so I wore a Brooks Brothers (Italian era, made in USA, three button, darted, twin vents, and pleated trousers) tan and brown mini-houndstooth cotton suit, ecru PPBD, and tie, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## orange fury

Not nearly as nice as everyone else as of late, but this was from our Valentines Day date today:


Out wandering around (and taking selfies):


Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Tiffany buckle - Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren OTC socks


----------



## momsdoc

Valentine's dinner. Would have been better if the anti red eye hadn't caused me to blink.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^^

Very nice. Is that the Lands' End blazer you've spoken of? Next time you'll want to post a little larger because I can still see some of my keyboard.


----------



## momsdoc

I haven't figured out how to control the pic size using Tiny Pics (an oxymoron).

That indeed is the LE cashmere/wool blazer I have posted of. It is my winter blazer, for summer I have a worsted wool. A hopsack is something I would get should the right one at the right price come along.


----------



## JoeCool

Very nice, yes anti red eye is too much sometimes.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^^

So where's the picture of you in the black velvet smoking jacket? You've promised.


----------



## JoeCool

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^^
> 
> So where's the picture of you in the black velvet smoking jacket? You've promised.


I will post, need to take pics and get it from iPad up here then.


----------



## JoeCool

A selfie with phone first. Hope it works. Smoking jacket by Vila Delmitta 
nice and warm and made for feeling comfortable


----------



## Peak and Pine

Whoa. That's really swell. Now how do I get rid of this neck cramp, sideways pics do funny things to people. That appears almost robe-length, is it? Beautiful though. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JoeCool

The length is normal like a jacket. I ordered a dressing gown too. That is like a robe. Will try to post a pic of it too.
thanks for the compliment.


----------



## wwua

Hugh Hefner


----------



## JoeCool

Hugh Hefner wear thoses jackets. Yes, but that's not my point to wear that to get bunnies  
its a traditional style and the name smoking jacket has a reason. But the most important thing is : it's extremly comfortable to wear :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Something a little more contemporary today, mainly to show off my new tie, a St Valentine's present from my wife.

Blue hopsack suit, T.M.Lewin
Cream shirt, Hawes & Curtis
Plaid silk tie, Altea of Milan
Red box cloth braces, Albert Thurston
Lemon silk pocket handkerchief, Turnbull & Asser
Mother of Pearl cufflinks and tie clip, vintage
Blue-grey fur felt fedora, Christy's for Top Secret Hats


----------



## JoeCool

Nice hat. Enjoy a suitable day there


----------



## JoeCool

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard, for the compliment from yesterday. Maybe you'll like today's scarf as well
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Charvet
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - Bexley
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


Wow. Nice Gent 
thumbs up


----------



## Jovan

Date last night. Got to wear my midnight blue DB dinner suit for the first time. (Thanks to TweedyDon.)


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Very nice, Jovan! I trust the date went well too.


----------



## BillyB

Jovan said:


> Date last night. Got to wear my midnight blue DB dinner suit for the first time. (Thanks to TweedyDon.)


Great Dinner Suit, beautiful lady. Life appears to be very good. Congrats.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

Very nice, Jovan. Tinkerbell looks good too. They musta really loved you two at Denny's.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Jordan said:


> Very nice, Jovan! I trust the date went well too.


Thanks, it did apart from reservations being pushed back 20-30 minutes after they were supposed to be seated! From what I understand, there were lots of dates staring lovingly into each others' eyes for an extra couple hours after their meal. Or something like that.



BillyB said:


> Great Dinner Suit, beautiful lady. Life appears to be very good. Congrats.


Thank you.



Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> Very nice, Jovan. Tinkerbell looks good too. They musta really loved you two at Denny's.


You joker you.

Was I overdressed for where I ate? Possibly. But if you can't overdress on V-Day, when can you? There were other guys in suits at least, including a couple we struck up conversation with next to us. Definitely a size or two big. I considered dropping my card, but didn't want them to read that gesture in the wrong way.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Shaver




----------



## Langham

Shaver said:


> View attachment 14047


You take security seriously, chez Shaver.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps Brother Shaver's pictorial collage represents, 'the present, reflecting on the past and contemplating future path's to be traveled? That wonderful Trench certainly seems to fit comfortably with the setting! 



Anthony Jordan said:


> Something a little more contemporary today, mainly to show off my new tie, a St Valentine's present from my wife.
> 
> Blue hopsack suit, T.M.Lewin
> Cream shirt, Hawes & Curtis
> Plaid silk tie, Altea of Milan
> Red box cloth braces, Albert Thurston
> Lemon silk pocket handkerchief, Turnbull & Asser
> Mother of Pearl cufflinks and tie clip, vintage
> Blue-grey fur felt fedora, Christy's for Top Secret Hats


Anthony Jordan, the tie is very nice but the way you wear your fedora, rules!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Langham said:


> You take security seriously, chez Shaver.


I don't think he lives there. I think it was where he was being held hostage.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> View attachment 14045
> 
> 
> View attachment 14046


very distinguished Shaver.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Was I overdressed for where I ate? Possibly. But if you can't overdress on V-Day, when can you? There were other guys in suits at least, including a couple we struck up conversation with next to us. Definitely a size or two big. *I considered dropping my card, but didn't want them to read that gesture in the wrong way*.


Which way?


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Socks: Express
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## MaxBuck

Shaver said:


> View attachment 14047


Great looking trench coat, Shaver, though I'd like it even more with 2-3" more length. Who made it?


----------



## Anthony Jordan

eagle2250 said:


> Anthony Jordan, the tie is very nice but the way you wear your fedora, rules!


Many thanks!


----------



## Woofa

Johan, glad you had a great night. You both looked great.

Shaver, I am enjoying the three brown contrast between trousers, trench and I assume your Cheaney's.


----------



## BillyB

Shaver said:


> View attachment 14047


Trench Coats. Is there a more appropriate coat for England? Always a great look. Nice cap toe shoes.


----------



## Shaver

BillyB said:


> Trench Coats. Is there a more appropriate coat for England? Always a great look. Nice cap toe shoes.





Woofa said:


> Shaver, I am enjoying the three brown contrast between trousers, trench and I assume your Cheaney's.





MaxBuck said:


> Great looking trench coat, Shaver, though I'd like it even more with 2-3" more length. Who made it?


Thank you gentlemen. The shoes are indeed Cheaneys (Herring branded) and the trench is an ancient, but still going strong, Marks & Spencer brand (it was due to have been replaced this xmas with a Traditional Rainwear model but their customer service was so appallingly indifferent - ignorant even -that I declined to place my order with them).



Howard said:


> very distinguished Shaver.


Why bless you Howard, thank you very much.


----------



## wimbledonballs

HI JoeCool,
Love the smoking jacket you do come to this forum with style
Villa Delmitia for pj and dressing gowns!!


----------



## JoeCool

Got a Dressing gown last week, black with burgundy lapels. Had to send back. A failure at the seams. One opens. But the service is quick and nice. Sent it back yesterday in their cost to Italy to fix. They promised to sent it back quickly. Had a good contact via mail there. We created my dressing gown with my measures and wishes. You cannot find that online. That was really nice and I got it as I want. When it's back I will post pics


----------



## pgtownsyou

crocto said:


>


Love that tie


----------



## Odradek

Anthony Jordan said:


> Something a little more contemporary today, mainly to show off my new tie, a St Valentine's present from my wife.
> 
> Blue hopsack suit, T.M.Lewin
> Cream shirt, Hawes & Curtis
> *Plaid silk tie, Altea of Milan*
> Red box cloth braces, Albert Thurston
> Lemon silk pocket handkerchief, Turnbull & Asser
> Mother of Pearl cufflinks and tie clip, vintage
> Blue-grey fur felt fedora, Christy's for Top Secret Hats


Lovely tie, but that the first mention of this brand I've seen here. 
I was in Ireland last week, and of course did a bit of thrifting. In practically every shop I went into, there were Altea ties. I'd never seen the brand before.


----------



## wwua

Missing a hat.


----------



## LordSmoke

Shaver said:


> View attachment 14045
> 
> 
> TE]
> 
> As our steely-eyed hero surveys the landscape, it will soon be "lights out" for some foreign agent. I bet there is a silenced .22 semi somewhere in that rig.


----------



## Chouan

Me, in my garden just now.


----------



## Chouan

Jovan said:


> Date last night. Got to wear my midnight blue DB dinner suit for the first time. (Thanks to TweedyDon.)


Very smooth!


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> View attachment 14059
> View attachment 14060
> 
> Me, in my garden just now.


Damn your eyes Sir! I shall purloin this gorgeous overcoat from off your back one of these fine days.


----------



## crocto

pgtownsyou said:


> Love that tie


Thanks. Half off at Brooks Brothers was it was only like $35ish. It ties a fairly large knot for a knit tie though!


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Odradek said:


> Lovely tie, but that the first mention of this brand I've seen here.
> I was in Ireland last week, and of course did a bit of thrifting. In practically every shop I went into, there were Altea ties. I'd never seen the brand before.


Yes, it was not that familiar to me either: other than this one came from T.K. Maxx, I know little - although I note they do have a website:

https://www.altea.com/


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## crocto

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Sweater: Chaps
Tie: 1901 (Nordstrom)
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## crocto

Suit & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Egra
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Jovan

Chouan said:


> Very smooth!


Thank you.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done! I particularly like the tie and the collar roll of your shirt. Could you provide branding information...please? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Roycru

Some older restaurants in downtown Los Angeles still have phone booths and sawdust on the floor. I am calling Clark Kent and telling him that I've finally found someplace where he can change.

All Brooks Brothers except for Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## BillyB

Roycru said:


> Some older restaurants in downtown Los Angeles still have phone booths and sawdust on the floor. I am calling Clark Kent and telling him that I've finally found someplace where he can change.
> 
> All Brooks Brothers except for Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


Love the shoes, mostly because I have a pair. Not everyone can pull off the look you have mastered with a brown Suit. You certainly can. I have a similar Suit and shirt all Clairborne.

Now, the phone booth. Spectacular. If it had a rotary phone that only took nickels, Superman would be right at home.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very nicely done! I particularly like the tie and the collar roll of your shirt. Could you provide branding information...please? :thumbs-up:


Thank you. The shirt is a cheap one from JC Penney -- Stafford, I think, but I think I have good lucky with collar roll: as long as the points are long enough, it comes out okay, even with a slightly stiff collar like this one. I think my giraffe neck helps on this front.

The tie is the green-label "Lauren Ralph Lauren" department store brand. This one's thrifted, and I have no way of knowing how old it is, but they seem to have a few printed plaids like this most falls.

The coat and trousers were thrifted, from Dunhill and Brooks Brothers, while the shoes are Cole Haans from the outlet, and the square came from a J. Press sample sale.


----------



## Oldsport

I have to be honest, the J. C. Penney's Stafford Travel, Fitted OCBDs ,fit me extremely well and seem to hold up in daily wear. At the current price of $12.75 after discounts they are in my opinion one of the best values in men's clothing.


----------



## Jovan

Today, tried to welcome spring with open arms (and a gingham sport coat) but got a face full of cold wind instead. Rude!

Banana Republic sport coat
Polo silk knit
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Enro pocket square
J. Crew engine turned buckle belt
L.L.Bean flannels
Florsheim pennies


https://imageshack.com/i/f0nAdOLHj


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Chilly perhaps, but very nicely done Jovan. Your rig presents a refreshing hope for the early arrival of Spring, framed within the visual realities of a winter season that stays stubbornly with us! Great composition.


----------



## orange fury

Cold and wet today, pulling out the cashmere:


Without the jacket:


Details:


Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - RLPL cashmere cable knit - Brooks OCBD - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Chilly perhaps, but very nicely done Jovan. Your rig presents a refreshing hope for the early arrival of Spring, framed within the visual realities of a winter season that stays stubbornly with us! Great composition.


Thanks. Wish I could do such shots more often. But I lack a tripod and our schedules don't align as they used to.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Am I the only one here missing Upper's fits while he's away circling the globe in a balloon trying for 79 days? It's not so much the fits, but that mirror with the gold fru-fru and that carpet and the book case and that table with the little pics on it; it's become my second home, my first is really cold and splintery. OF, nice sweater. Nice blazer, for the 12th time.


----------



## Fading Fast

Peak and Pine said:


> Am I the only one here missing Upper's fits while he's away circling the globe in a balloon trying for 79 days? It's not so much the fits, but that mirror with the gold fru-fru and that carpet and the book case and that table with the little pics on it; it's become my second home, my first is really cold and splintery. OF, nice sweater. Nice blazer, for the 12th time.


I've mentioned before, I think my entire day is thrown off just a bit when Upr doesn't post. I was thinking of suggesting that Andy runs a "best of Upr" when Upr is away.


----------



## AbleRiot

*Looking forward to your next posts*

Roycru - I really enjoy your posts - I just love your use of the moment in that that it's always in a relaxed, unplanned(?) setting. Photography-wise, really like the one with the graffiti in that it brought out the different shades of gray in your attire. As for the phonebooth setting, that is just even more rare to find than payphones in the east coast! (Maybe outside of Grand Central Station or The Plaza Hotel if they even still have them)



Roycru said:


> My "All Quiet On The Western Front" look.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, pink OCBD, and tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Dunn & Co vest, Polo Ralph Lauren grey flannel trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes........





Roycru said:


> Some older restaurants in downtown Los Angeles still have phone booths and sawdust on the floor. I am calling Clark Kent and telling him that I've finally found someplace where he can change.
> 
> All Brooks Brothers except for Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me, today:


----------



## Roycru

Thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post their own pictures.

Sitting amongst the handbags at Barney's while my friend looks at the handbags. I am attempting a look recommended in some books while wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, ecru PPBD, and tie, Dunn & Co vest, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post their own pictures.
> 
> Sitting amongst the handbags at Barney's while my friend looks at the handbags. I am attempting a look recommended in some books while wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, ecru PPBD, and tie, Dunn & Co vest, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......
> 
> Roycru, as usual interesting locations and well presented trad rigs!
> And that trad hair is the envy of us skinheads that have shaved our toilet seats!


----------



## Reuben

Winter version of the basic uniform today, noting exciting here, gents. Navy blazer, emblematic tie, OCBD, cords, OTC blue socks and suede bluchers.


----------



## immanuelrx

Jovan said:


> Today, tried to welcome spring with open arms (and a gingham sport coat) but got a face full of cold wind instead. Rude!
> 
> Banana Republic sport coat
> Polo silk knit
> Ratio Clothing OCBD
> Enro pocket square
> J. Crew engine turned buckle belt
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Florsheim pennies


Looking good there Sir. I would have to say this is my favorite from you that I can remember.


----------



## Howard

Reuben said:


> Winter version of the basic uniform today, noting exciting here, gents. Navy blazer, emblematic tie, OCBD, cords, OTC blue socks and suede bluchers.


Am my eyes deceiving me or do I see two different color pant legs?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Am my eyes deceiving me or do I see two different color pant legs?


I think they are deceiving you. I see _four _different color pant legs.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Am I the only one here missing Upper's fits while he's away circling the globe in a balloon trying for 79 days? It's not so much the fits, but that mirror with the gold fru-fru and that carpet and the book case and that table with the little pics on it; it's become my second home, my first is really cold and splintery. OF, nice sweater. Nice blazer, for the 12th time.


Peak, you old softy, I never knew you cared. Fret not - I am back to work (and posting) on Monday.



Fading Fast said:


> I've mentioned before, I think my entire day is thrown off just a bit when Upr doesn't post. I was thinking of suggesting that Andy runs a "best of Upr" when Upr is away.


As stated above, back to the grind (and to posting) on Monday. Bought aa few trinkets in London, but nothing in Vienna. That part of the trip has been pure sightseeing, though I do note that, for those with a taste for authentic high-button shoes, they are carried at Zak in Kaertnerstrasse, or Materna in Mahlerstrasse here in Vienna. It's been wet in both London and Vienna, but at least not frigid.


----------



## wwua

I miss Europe.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## justonemore

Jovan said:


> Today, tried to welcome spring with open arms (and a gingham sport coat) but got a face full of cold wind instead. Rude!
> 
> Banana Republic sport coat
> Polo silk knit
> Ratio Clothing OCBD
> Enro pocket square
> J. Crew engine turned buckle belt
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Florsheim pennies
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0nAdOLHj


 Very nice Jovan (as usual). But you're missing your best accessory.


----------



## justonemore

Reuben said:


> Winter version of the basic uniform today, noting exciting here, gents. Navy blazer, emblematic tie, OCBD, cords, OTC blue socks and suede bluchers.


Arghhh...My eyes. My eyes. I've been blinded. Why, god, why?

Seriously though... The trousers are beyond anything I'd ever imagine wearing. But that's just me....


----------



## justonemore

crocto said:


> Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
> Shirt: Nordstrom
> Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Socks: Express
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


I'm sure someone wil come along and contradict me...but the tie and shirt aren't working for me due to the secondary pattern in the tie (and I'm not sure the primary pattern of dots/squares work with the shirt either).


----------



## MaxBuck

justonemore said:


> I'm sure someone wil come along and contradict me...but the tie and shirt aren't working for me due to the secondary pattern in the tie (and I'm not sure the primary pattern of dots/squares work with the shirt either).


I'll bite -- that's the best look, to my eye, that I've seen in Crocto's photos. The plaid is sufficiently muted that I don't see a clash here.

Each to his own.


----------



## Peak and Pine

justonemore said:


> The trousers are beyond anything I'd ever imagine wearing. *But that's just me*....


No, it's not just you.

But in Reuben's defense, those pants serve double-duty: they're also the flag of Rhodesia. However, Rhodesia being no longer, perhaps the pants should follow its example.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## justonemore

MaxBuck said:


> I'll bite -- that's the best look, to my eye, that I've seen in Crocto's photos. The plaid is sufficiently muted that I don't see a clash here.
> 
> Each to his own.


I agree with the "to each his own"...but... To me... What I see is the secondary pattern (the background) of textured blue (or dark and light blue checks?) matching the undertone pattern in the shirt and therefore the 2 main factors (shirt and tie) blend together... as such...to my eye... and my eye only perhaps....the pink dots/squares also bleed into the shirt... To me, the tie doesn't "pop", it blends and bleeds into the shirt.... And that's nothing against Crocto versus what I see. I don't claim to be an expert at patterns and colors and would be more than happy to have my AAAC colleagues correct me....

And I'm going off of this photo alone...


----------



## alkydrinker

Peak and Pine said:


> ...those pants serve double-duty: they're also the flag of Rhodesia. However, Rhodesia being no longer, perhaps the pants should follow its example.


Though isn't there a meme somewhere that one of the i-gent archtypes is the "neo-colonialist apologist" or something like that, into pith helmets and things.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> I think they are deceiving you. I see _four _different color pant legs.


That's quite interesting.


----------



## crocto

justonemore said:


> I agree with the "to each his own"...but... To me... What I see is the secondary pattern (the background) of textured blue (or dark and light blue checks?) matching the undertone pattern in the shirt and therefore the 2 main factors (shirt and tie) blend together...


Thanks for the feedback everyone!

I see what you're saying. The dots are probably too small for the larger pattern of the shirt.

For what it's worth that is an excellent shirt and the fit on it is quite slim (Nordstrom Trim Fit) and if anyone is looking for a close fitting shirt that is certainly a good option.


----------



## dr.butcher

Peak and Pine said:


> Am I the only one here missing Upper's fits while he's away circling the globe in a balloon trying for 79 days?


You're not the only one. I hope he comes back with a holiday album.



Fading Fast said:


> I've mentioned before, I think my entire day is thrown off just a bit when Upr doesn't post. I was thinking of suggesting that Andy runs a "best of Upr" when Upr is away.


Great idea! An "Upr's Greatest Hits"


----------



## Reuben

justonemore said:


> Seriously though... The trousers are beyond anything I'd ever imagine wearing. But that's just me....


You haven't seen some of my suits, have you?


----------



## dr.butcher

Anthony Jordan said:


> Vintage peak lapel navy rope stripe suit, vintage doube-breasted buff linen waistcoat, James Meade blue Bengal striped shirt, vintage Renown soft point collar, Liberty Tana Lawn cotton tie, vintage collar clip, gold silk pocket handkerchief.


Fantastic ensemble. Where did you wear it to?


----------



## Fading Fast

approximately 72 hours to the return of daily posting from Upr. :beer:


(Upr, thanks for the quick update yesterday - the trip sounds great - have a safe flight back.)


----------



## FLMike

dr.butcher said:


> Fantastic ensemble. Where did you wear it to?


Perhaps to the land of stranded prepositions. Seriously, though, where is the outfit to which you refer? I couldn't find it.


----------



## GWW

He was referring to this:



Anthony Jordan said:


> Vintage peak lapel navy rope stripe suit, vintage doube-breasted buff linen waistcoat, James Meade blue Bengal striped shirt, vintage Renown soft point collar, Liberty Tana Lawn cotton tie, vintage collar clip, gold silk pocket handkerchief.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> approximately 72 hours to the return of daily posting from Upr. :beer:
> 
> (Upr, thanks for the quick update yesterday - the trip sounds great - have a safe flight back.)


I haven't seen him in quite some time, what happened to him?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I haven't seen him in quite some time, what happened to him?


Howard, hi, if you check the thread when you get a chance, you'll see that Upr is on vacation and will start posting again on Monday.


----------



## Jovan

Pronto Moda suit
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
J. Crew belt
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## dr.butcher

FLCracka said:


> Perhaps to the land of stranded prepositions. Seriously, though, where is the outfit to which you refer? I couldn't find it.


Post #31270


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work after a two week hiatus, and thus back to posting.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat & scarf - BB
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London (a purchase from the recent trip there)













"Lifestyle" photo - after a black-tie dinner in London, 2015/02/14 - forgive the flash, the hotel room had "dramatic" (i.e. dim and spotty) lighting.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Pronto Moda suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Brooks Brothers "University" tie
> J. Crew belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes


Overall, very nicely done, as has become standard operating procedure with your daily rigs. However, given the spread of your collar preference, have you considered using a heftier knot for your tie(s)? Not intended as a criticism, but just a thought!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr,

Welcome back - you have been missed. Even my girlfriend, who half makes fun of me for this hobby, but who also looks over my shoulder regularly at your posts asked me "where that gentleman who dresses so well has been?"

Love the lifestyle shot.

Look forward to seeing what new things pop up from the trip.

Good luck on the email catchup after two weeks - I am afraid to take two weeks off as I think my inbox would explode.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, FF. I didn't buy a vast number of things while abroad, but a few good things at very fair prices.

I'll be posting one "lifestyle" photo a day along with the normal postings this week - a small way to extend the vacation .

Thanks for the compliments, and as for my work inbox, emptying that took up the better part of an hour yesterday - now to deal with the things that I can't delete .



Fading Fast said:


> Upr,
> 
> Welcome back - you have been missed. Even my girlfriend, who half makes fun of me for this hobby, but who also looks over my shoulder regularly at your posts asked me "where that gentleman who dresses so well has been?"
> 
> Love the lifestyle shot.
> 
> Look forward to seeing what new things pop up from the trip.
> 
> Good luck on the email catchup after two weeks - I am afraid to take two weeks off as I think my inbox would explode.


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> [/URL]


Nice. (I didn't know you could stand up in those photo booths.)


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> Pronto Moda suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Brooks Brothers "University" tie
> J. Crew belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes


Man, that's a whole bunch of stripes there.

Too many. Choosing another pattern of similar scale as replacement would work better, to my eye at least.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not that Jovan needs me to jump to his defense, but I think the small knot/wide collar works well for the shape of his face.

And I hear the note on too many stripes, but it works for me.

And if that's a red-and-black stripe, then it's my school tie, so extra points for that.


----------



## upr_crust

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. (I didn't know you could stand up in those photo booths.)


I'll tell you a secret - I'm shorter than I look .


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not that Jovan needs me to jump to his defense, but I think the small knot/wide collar works well for the shape of his face.
> 
> And I hear the note on too many stripes, but it works for me.
> 
> And if that's a red-and-black stripe, then it's my school tie, so extra points for that.


Let me start with the fact that I have learned and still learn a lot from Jovan as he has a deep clothes / dressing knowledge base.

That said, this outfit, while the scales are distinct enough that they don't clash, doesn't really work for me as the three stripes do seem to make the outfit mundane or repetitive, but only when I closely focus on it. When I glance at it, it works fine, but when I focus in, the three stripes look boring. One other style of pattern replacing one of the stripes (or one solid) would have solved it.


----------



## Howard

Upr: great to see you again.


----------



## CLTesquire

Today's rig:





Suit: BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: 7 fold thrifted on AAAC
Shoes: Alden medallion perforated captoes in burgundy calf
Socks: Pantharella


----------



## dr.butcher

Jovan said:


> Pronto Moda suit
> Ledbury shirt
> *Brooks Brothers "University" tie*
> J. Crew belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes


Morning everyone.

Looking smart Jovan.

Which university is the tie from? Is it your alma mater?



upr_crust said:


> Back to work after a two week hiatus, and thus back to posting.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Corneliani
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat & scarf - BB
> Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London (a purchase from the recent trip there)


Weclome back Upr~! This is a nice understated combination. I like your suspenders. As a suspender wearing man myself, I'd like to know if you take your jacket off in an office situation wearing such "loud" (for lack of a better word) suspenders. And how does the "belt" on those trousers work? Are those buttons adjusters on the side?


----------



## dr.butcher

Fading Fast said:


> That said, this outfit, while the scales are distinct enough that they don't clash, doesn't really work for me as the three stripes do seem to make the outfit mundane or repetitive, but only when I closely focus on it. When I glance at it, it works fine, but when I focus in, the three stripes look boring. One other style of pattern replacing one of the stripes (or one solid) would have solved it.


Though I'm not a fan of repp/club ties, I actually like the stripes-on-stripes-on-stripes here as employed by Jovan. It's easy on the eye and looks put-together without being affected.


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> Weclome back Upr~! This is a nice understated combination. I like your suspenders. As a suspender wearing man myself, I'd like to know if you take your jacket off in an office situation wearing such "loud" (for lack of a better word) suspenders. And how does the "belt" on those trousers work? Are those buttons adjusters on the side?


Thanks, Dr.Butcher. The braces are "loud", but do not conflict with any of the other patterns I wore today, and I take my jacket off in the office as a matter of course. The trousers have no belt loops - what you see on each side are D-ring side adjusters. (The braces do the real job of keeping my trousers up.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

MaxBuck said:


> Man, that's a whole bunch of stripes there. Too many. Choosing another pattern of similar scale as replacement would work better, to my eye at least.


I hadn't noticed that until you brought it up.
And now that you have, I still don't notice it. But as you said, it's to your eye.

The stripes are different scale. And there're are only two. The tie doesn't count because it's not striped even tho everybody calls ties like that striped, they're not. Semantically or visually. In fabric, a line that runs vertical is a stripe. A line that runs horizontal is a band. When a line runs between those, i.e., diagonal it's called a...I dunno, but it's not a stripe. You look good, Jovan, just the way you are. Surprised tho that Fast finds that boring. To me it's magic. Well maybe not really, I just said that because I know how much Jovan tries for the magic. Eagle is all bent out about the size of the knot (I exaggerate, but I'm always looking for ways to use the expression All bent out so forgive me), but what Eagle doesn't realize is that those clip-ons you prefer only come in that size. Good show, Jovan. I take PayPal.


----------



## upr_crust

Day Two of TPVS (Traumatic Post Vacation Syndrome)

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Zegna
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino













Lifestyle photo - in front of the Neue Burg, Vienna


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, your lifestyle pic shows how you have done your part and more to undo the stereotype of the poorly dressed American tourist.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, your lifestyle pic shows how you have done your part and more to undo the stereotype of the poorly dressed American tourist.


I try to do what I can, but for every one of me, there are 100 wearing sneakers, shorts (in cold weather), and a T-shirt that says "-> I'm with Stupid". Alas.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I try to do what I can, but for every one of me, there are 100 wearing sneakers, shorts (in cold weather), and a T-shirt that says "-> I'm with Stupid". Alas.


That is discouraging.


----------



## justonemore

upr_crust said:


> I try to do what I can, but for every one of me, there are 100 wearing sneakers, shorts (in cold weather), and a T-shirt that says "-> I'm with Stupid". Alas.


We might mention that the Italians are somewhat prone to going sockless... I visited the mainline Pal Zileri in Venice and was slightly taken aback by the manager doing so.....


----------



## MaxBuck

Peak and Pine said:


> The tie doesn't count because it's not striped even tho everybody calls ties like that striped, they're not. Semantically or visually. In fabric, a line that runs vertical is a stripe. A line that runs horizontal is a band. When a line runs between those, i.e., diagonal it's called a...I dunno, but it's not a stripe.


Whether the stripes run vertically, horizontally or on the bias, they're still stripes. And Jovan should dress as he chooses, and many here clearly like his style. It just happens not to be mine. Nothing wrong with that, but I assume people post their photos here because they seek feedback. (And notice I'm not brave enough -- nor do I have sufficient photo capabilities -- to post many photos of my own rigs.)


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I try to do what I can, but for every one of me, there are 100 wearing sneakers, shorts (in cold weather), *and a T-shirt that says "-> I'm with Stupid"*.


That would be my wife, but to be fair to her, it's the result of a court order. And it's accurate.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice pictures, Are you wearing olive pants?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice pictures, Are you wearing olive pants?


Today's suit is olive, yes - otherwise, the lifestyle photo for today doesn't show my trousers at all, and they would have been navy in any case.


----------



## GWW

This is what I wore to Strauss's "Ariadne auf Naxos" last Saturday. I'm not completely sure if the two different reds work together though (please note that the gorge isn't really as high as it appears to be)...


----------



## Jovan

I, and other posters here, have regularly combined three stripes so I didn't think it would start much fuss this time!



eagle2250 said:


> Overall, very nicely done, as has become standard operating procedure with your daily rigs. However, given the spread of your collar preference, have you considered using a heftier knot for your tie(s)? Not intended as a criticism, but just a thought!


I sometimes use a half-Windsor or double four in hand. The latter was my choice there, specifically the Queen Victoria version. (Our stcolumba tends toward the Prince Albert version where the blade is passed through both loops.) If the tie has a robust width and/or interlining I find it unnecessary. Thank you for your compliment!



MaxBuck said:


> Man, that's a whole bunch of stripes there.
> 
> Too many. Choosing another pattern of similar scale as replacement would work better, to my eye at least.


I politely disagree.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not that Jovan needs me to jump to his defense, but I think the small knot/wide collar works well for the shape of his face.
> 
> And I hear the note on too many stripes, but it works for me.
> 
> And if that's a red-and-black stripe, then it's my school tie, so extra points for that.


Thank you, YRR. It's red and navy, I'm afraid, in BB#4. The suit is also navy but a darker shade.



Fading Fast said:


> Let me start with the fact that I have learned and still learn a lot from Jovan as he has a deep clothes / dressing knowledge base.
> 
> That said, this outfit, while the scales are distinct enough that they don't clash, doesn't really work for me as the three stripes do seem to make the outfit mundane or repetitive, but only when I closely focus on it. When I glance at it, it works fine, but when I focus in, the three stripes look boring. One other style of pattern replacing one of the stripes (or one solid) would have solved it.


To each their own! Thank you for your comments though.



dr.butcher said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Looking smart Jovan.
> 
> Which university is the tie from? Is it your alma mater?


Thank you. You misunderstand though, "University" was a line of narrower ties (about 2 7/8") that Brooks Brothers briefly had. They later did away with it.



dr.butcher said:


> Though I'm not a fan of repp/club ties, I actually like the stripes-on-stripes-on-stripes here as employed by Jovan. It's easy on the eye and looks put-together without being affected.


Thank you, that's what I generally try for. Could have worn a pocket square, but on a few rare days I just don't feel like one.



Peak and Pine said:


> I hadn't noticed that until you brought it up.
> And now that you have, I still don't notice it. But as you said, it's to your eye.
> 
> The stripes are different scale. And there're are only two. The tie doesn't count because it's not striped even tho everybody calls ties like that striped, they're not. Semantically or visually. In fabric, a line that runs vertical is a stripe. A line that runs horizontal is a band. When a line runs between those, i.e., diagonal it's called a...I dunno, but it's not a stripe. You look good, Jovan, just the way you are. Surprised tho that Fast finds that boring. To me it's magic. Well maybe not really, I just said that because I know how much Jovan tries for the magic. Eagle is all bent out about the size of the knot (I exaggerate, but I'm always looking for ways to use the expression All bent out so forgive me), but what Eagle doesn't realize is that those clip-ons you prefer only come in that size. Good show, Jovan. I take PayPal.


Thanks for the support. And yes, technically those aren't stripes, but enough of your silly semantics!


----------



## upr_crust

Day three of "back to the office", and the weather in NYC has morphed from snow to rain - for the moment, at least.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed (part of the swag from the recent vacation)
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof













Lifestyle photo - from the cafe of the Kunsthistorisches Museum, Vienna


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> Lifestyle photo - from the cafe of the Kunsthistorisches Museum, Vienna


Great casual look Upr! In other threads we debates the merits, or lack thereof, of the tie-less look, but here you own it. Great jacket, great look.


----------



## sskim3

dr.butcher said:


> Great casual look Upr! In other threads we debates the merits, or lack thereof, of the tie-less look, but here you own it. Great jacket, great look.


+1... and welcome back! as much as i love your regular rigs, that jacket is awesome and the no tie look! you're such a rebel.


----------



## MaxBuck

Particularly elegant look today, upr_crust. And thanks for bringing back delightful memories of the Kunsthistorisches Museum to the front of my consciousness. What an incredible museum. Did you by any chance check out the Freud Museum when you were in Wien?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Particularly elegant look today, upr_crust. And thanks for bringing back delightful memories of the Kunsthistorisches Museum to the front of my consciousness. What an incredible museum. Did you by any chance check out the Freud Museum when you were in Wien?


Thank you for the compliments, and yes, the Kunsthistorisches is an incredible place. I did not make it to the Freud museum this trip, but I did visit it in 1995. It is ironic that the building in which the museum resides, as it was Freud's residence, is still an apartment house, and the other units in the building are residences - rather like La Pedrera, Gaudi's apartment building in Barcelona - part museum, part living quarters.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

dr.butcher said:


> Great casual look Upr! In other threads we debates the merits, or lack thereof, of the tie-less look, but here you own it. Great jacket, great look.


+1. I think that looks great on a dignified gentleman who's relaxing, or taking a stroll, or stepping out from the office to enjoy a _Krügerl_ or a _Kaffee mit Schlag_.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I think that looks great on a dignified gentleman who's relaxing, or taking a stroll, or stepping out from the office to enjoy a _Krügerl_ or a _Kaffee mit Schlag_.


Thank you all for the kind comments. As it was, I didn't have Kaffee mit Schlag, but many Heisse Schockolade mit Schlagobers, and no Kruegerls, but Sacher torte, Marillenstrudel, a Boehmische Leiwanden, and even a Krapfen (at the airport, as I was leaving)  . Thank heavens I walked everywhere - otherwise, I'd be 300 lbs.!


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice and dignified.


----------



## dr.butcher

Jovan said:


> Thank you. You misunderstand though, "University" was a line of narrower ties (about 2 7/8") that Brooks Brothers briefly had. They later did away with it.


Thanks for the clarification. I've been looking into a lot of club, uni, school, army, etc., ties lately so am always interested. We got a company tie at my office, as do many of the units in our group (the old British influence I guess), and sometimes when MBA students visit for a tour, they gift a uni tie (which I keep and sometimes wear the following year if I host a visit again from the same uni).


----------



## upr_crust

Snow today in NYC, though allegedly the last of the truly wintry weather for the time being.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Aquascutum
Hat - Weatherproof













Lifestyle photo - my partner and I before dinner at Le Ciel, Grand Hotel Wien, in our hotel room. Partner wished his face to be obscured - he hasn't any of my exhibitionist tendencies .


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, fantastic lifestyle shot. I love your suit - might be my favorite one of yours - and the bow tie works wonderfully with it. But your partner gives you a run for your money with his bold pinstripe, wonderful medium blue color (which mitigates any "business only" feel to the pinstripes) and the crisp shirt and tie - and it appears his clothes are as well tailored as yours. I think your strongest competition might be sitting just to your right.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, fantastic lifestyle shot. I love your suit - might be my favorite one of yours - and the bow tie works wonderfully with it. But your partner gives you a run for your money with his bold pinstripe, wonderful medium blue color (which mitigates any "business only" feel to the pinstripes) and the crisp shirt and tie - and it appears his clothes are as well tailored as yours. I think your strongest competition might be sitting just to your right.


Your observations are quite accurate, but I will take a little credit for your praises of my partner's attire, as the suit is from Paul Stuart, a store into which he'd have never ventured were it not for my evil influence. He found the suit on sale, in his size, and immediately wanted it. He also bought the two piece version of the suit that I'm wearing in the photo, which looks, oddly enough, a bit better on me than on him. Strange, that.


----------



## Chouan

DB jacket by Willson, trousers by Cerruti, shirt by Hawes and Curtis, tie by Zegna, scarf unknown, shoes by Sanders & Sanders.


----------



## Chouan

as above .....


----------



## Chouan

In need of a shave ..... Close up of the tie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> Lifestyle photo - my partner and I before dinner at Le Ciel, Grand Hotel Wien, in our hotel room. Partner wished his face to be obscured - he hasn't any of my exhibitionist tendencies .


Upr, I like your lifestyle photos. To my eyes, your clothes are not just handsome in and of themselves. They are part of your evident _joie de vivre_.


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the scarf color.


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, I like your lifestyle photos. To my eyes, your clothes are not just handsome in and of themselves. They are part of your evident _joie de vivre_.


well said - yes, his obvious joy of life and of clothes enhances the pure technical sartorial mastery he has.


----------



## upr_crust

To end the week, my warmest suit and coat, as it's some -12C/10F outside. Today's shoes are shown only because they were a bargain found on my trip to London - Crockett & Jones, on a closeout at Ede & Ravenscroft - 150 GBP instead of the normal retail 380 GBP. Unhappily, with six inches of slush in the street, I'll be wearing hiking boots with today's rig instead of C & J. 

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Olde England, Beauchamp Place, London, circa 1984
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center













Lifestyle photos - both from the Sacher Hotel. The casual shot is from the Cafe Sacher, and I'm eating a Boehmische Leiwanden (pancakes with stewed plums, a plum sorbet, whipped cream, and a chocolate). The more formal shot is from the Restaurant Anna Sacher, and the dish is pigeon. Hope that you enjoy.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Once again, upr_crust shows exactly how to pair tie and PS to optimum effect.

We're not worthy!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> To end the week, my warmest suit and coat, as it's some -12C/10F outside. Today's shoes are shown only because they were a bargain found on my trip to London - Crockett & Jones, on a closeout at Ede & Ravenscroft - 150 GBP instead of the normal retail 380 GBP. Unhappily, with six inches of slush in the street, I'll be wearing hiking boots with today's rig instead of C & J.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - BB
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - C & J Edgwares
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Olde England, Beauchamp Place, London, circa 1984
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifestyle photos - both from the Sacher Hotel. The casual shot is from the Cafe Sacher, and I'm eating a Boehmische Leiwanden (pancakes with stewed plums, a plum sorbet, whipped cream, and a chocolate). The more formal shot is from the Restaurant Anna Sacher, and the dish is pigeon. Hope that you enjoy.


nice photos, How was the pigeon?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> nice photos, How was the pigeon?


I was more interested if he enjoyed that crazy looking pancake-plum-chocolate concoction versus the bird that overpopulates the streets of NYC.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I was more interested if he enjoyed that crazy looking pancake-plum-chocolate concoction versus the bird that overpopulates the streets of NYC.


For the record, I enjoyed both. The Boehmische Leiwanden was delicious - not too sweet - and the chocolate was merely a garnish, a thin wafer of dark chocolate, imprinted with the "S" of the Sacher Hotel. The pigeon tasted like a variant on chicken. To the best of my knowledge, it was not captured from the streets of Vienna, though I do not remember seeing pigeons in the street, either . . .


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I would guess that pigeon is called "squab" here, and is raised domestically, rather than caught wild. Hey, but who knows?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Once again, upr_crust shows exactly how to pair tie and PS to optimum effect.
> 
> We're not worthy!


Ironically enough, Dana Carvey was my upstairs neighbor some 20 years ago - before "Wayne's World" was made into a movie.


----------



## wwua

Looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> For the record, I enjoyed both. The Boehmische Leiwanden was delicious - not too sweet - and the chocolate was merely a garnish, a thin wafer of dark chocolate, imprinted with the "S" of the Sacher Hotel. The pigeon tasted like a variant on chicken. To the best of my knowledge, it was not captured from the streets of Vienna, though I do not remember seeing pigeons in the street, either . . .


wow Upr, You eat really good for a dinner, How much do the restaurants cost to have a meal?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> wow Upr, You eat really good for a dinner, How much do the restaurants cost to have a meal?


The restaurant Anna Sacher at the Hotel Sacher sells their meals as four courses, five courses, or six courses. Six courses cost 86 euros, plus a 4 euro cover charge, plus separate costs for drinks, so, as you can see, not cheap.


----------



## Tomayto

First pic was taken as I patiently waited for my dear mother to finish her post-missal story time with the other choir members.


----------



## Tomayto

I've worn these in pretty much every pic I've taken so far but never dedicated a shot sole-ly for them.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The restaurant Anna Sacher at the Hotel Sacher sells their meals as four courses, five courses, or six courses. Six courses cost 86 euros, plus a 4 euro cover charge, plus separate costs for drinks, so, as you can see, not cheap.


Wow you pay close to $100 for a dinner? Last Night My parents took me out dinner for my birthday and the bill came out to $85 and that was for just the three of us.


----------



## Jovan

How I Learned to Stop Complaining and Love the Half-Windsor

Burberry's blazer
Ledbury shirt
Banana Republic tie (from 2006, made in Italy -- no longer so these days)
Kent Wang pocket square
L.L.Bean flannels
Allen Edmonds


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Wow you pay close to $100 for a dinner? Last Night My parents took me out dinner for my birthday and the bill came out to $85 and that was for just the three of us.


In answer to your question, not often, but sometimes, for a special occasion, the last evening of our stay in Vienna being one of those occasions.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the effects of the recent vacation have nearly worn off, both good (relaxation) and bad (jet lag).

The weather is to be milder and dry today - another chance to dress up without fear of retribution from the elements.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - PRL
Tie - Hackett, London
Cufflinks - Burberry
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperials (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Luv your Monk straps, UPR. As for the remainder of this days rig, you continue to set the bar which we all hope , one day, to achieve!



Jovan said:


> How I Learned to Stop Complaining and Love the Half-Windsor
> 
> Burberry's blazer
> Ledbury shirt
> Banana Republic tie (from 2006, made in Italy -- no longer so these days)
> Kent Wang pocket square
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Allen Edmonds


Jovan, my friend, with todays rig, you have knocked the ball clean out of the park! Superb...in every detail. :thumbs-up:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MTM
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Tomayto

Did you let out the waist on that jacket a bit, crocto? Looks very nice now.


----------



## crocto

Tomayto said:


> Did you let out the waist on that jacket a bit, crocto? Looks very nice now.


Nope. I just did a better job tucking in my shirt.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like the dark colors on you.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> Jovan, my friend, with todays rig, you have knocked the ball clean out of the park! Superb...in every detail. :thumbs-up:


Thank you very much.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan said:


> Thank you very much.


+1. I love that rig, Jovan.

Everyone looks greenish right now, because I have f.lux installed on my Mac. Upr, are you wearing a green striped shirt? The weather would certainly warrant it.

I'm trying to figure out a use for some odd items here: a purplish shirt with milk chocolate stripes, and AE Mactavishes (neither fish nor fowl, I guess: a casual balmoral). Acquiring shoes takes time; I know there are better choices, but there aren't any in my closet right now.

Shirt: Forsyth; SC: SuitSupply (no shoulder padding at all; a wool-cashmere blend which looks nice but is likely not durable); trousers: bespoke (they _do _have the proper break, which I defeated by hunching over to take this selfie); tie: Talbott; shoes: AE Mactavish in chili.


----------



## upr_crust

Slide Guitarist - for the record, yesterday's shirt was blue striped - no green contained therein.

Today, it is supposed to rain this afternoon, and, in a fit of caprice (a state into which I am prone to fall), I decided that the theme of today's attire should be "cheap" - either things acquired cheaply, or brands lower in the iGent pecking order (or both).

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum (bought on clearance, and even with extra alterations post-purchase - about $400)
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB outlet store (under $20)
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. (about 20 GBP)
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick (Saks, on sale, about $130)
Raincoat - Burberry (acquired by my late husband in London 1985, when the dollar was king)
Scarf - Johnstons (from 1984/85, from Westaway & Westaway, London - a long-gone discounter of woolen goods - cashmere, and about 25 GBP)
Hat - Weatherproof (Syms - $15)


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> Slide Guitarist - for the record, yesterday's shirt was blue striped - no green contained therein.
> Hat - Weatherproof (Syms - $15)


f.lux is a program that reduces the amount of blue light coming from a monitor as night falls: useful if you have to work late. But you can imagine that it wreaked havoc with your colors, and everyone else's.

Jovan, is that spot tie navy, or brown? Because now I've got flourescent light glaring on my monitor.

Upr, would you recommend that "cheap" hat? I'm not ready to spring for a fedora, but that might be a useful and respectable-looking option for rainy days.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> f.lux is a program that reduces the amount of blue light coming from a monitor as night falls: useful if you have to work late. But you can imagine that it wreaked havoc with your colors, and everyone else's. Jovan, is that spot tie navy, or brown? Because now I've got flourescent light glaring on my monitor. Upr, would you recommend that "cheap" hat? I'm not ready to spring for a fedora, but that might be a useful and respectable-looking option for rainy days.


Being able to sleep after looking at a computer screen is a good thing, but, as stated, has wreaked havoc with color accuracy.The hat which I'm wearing today is made of polyester microfiber "suede", a thoroughly "dishonest" material. That being said, the hat does exactly what it's advertised to do - it's totally water-resistant, and it doesn't look bad, so, if you could find a similar hat, you'd do well to buy it.


----------



## Jovan

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I love that rig, Jovan.
> 
> Everyone looks greenish right now, because I have f.lux installed on my Mac. Upr, are you wearing a green striped shirt? The weather would certainly warrant it.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a use for some odd items here: a purplish shirt with milk chocolate stripes, and AE Mactavishes (neither fish nor fowl, I guess: a casual balmoral). Acquiring shoes takes time; I know there are better choices, but there aren't any in my closet right now.
> 
> Shirt: Forsyth; SC: SuitSupply (no shoulder padding at all; a wool-cashmere blend which looks nice but is likely not durable); trousers: bespoke (they _do _have the proper break, which I defeated by hunching over to take this selfie); tie: Talbott; shoes: AE Mactavish in chili.


That is an excellent ensemble. Wish I could see the full effect top to bottom in a picture. And thanks!



upr_crust said:


> Slide Guitarist - for the record, yesterday's shirt was blue striped - no green contained therein.
> 
> Today, it is supposed to rain this afternoon, and, in a fit of caprice (a state into which I am prone to fall), I decided that the theme of today's attire should be "cheap" - either things acquired cheaply, or brands lower in the iGent pecking order (or both).
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum (bought on clearance, and even with extra alterations post-purchase - about $400)
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - BB outlet store (under $20)
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. (about 20 GBP)
> Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick (Saks, on sale, about $130)
> Raincoat - Burberry (acquired by my late husband in London 1985, when the dollar was king)
> Scarf - Johnstons (from 1984/85, from Westaway & Westaway, London - a long-gone discounter of woolen goods - cashmere, and about 25 GBP)
> Hat - Weatherproof (Syms - $15)


I know the tie isn't really purple, but you've inspired me to get a few. It looks quite good with that navy suit.



SlideGuitarist said:


> f.lux is a program that reduces the amount of blue light coming from a monitor as night falls: useful if you have to work late. But you can imagine that it wreaked havoc with your colors, and everyone else's.
> 
> Jovan, is that spot tie navy, or brown? Because now I've got flourescent light glaring on my monitor.
> 
> Upr, would you recommend that "cheap" hat? I'm not ready to spring for a fedora, but that might be a useful and respectable-looking option for rainy days.


It's black. 

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love the raincoat you're wearing.


----------



## Jovan

Jeez, what am I to you, Howard? Chopped liver? :biggrin:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I bought the slightly oddball Thomas Pink shirt below (at retail...now I know better), so I'm trying to figure out how to tone it down slightly. Old camel-hair jacket from my late stepfather, Thomas Pink shirt, wool tie from TheTieBar, charcoal Zanella trousers, 1998 Florsheim cordovan gunboats, J. Crew chambray PS (too much red+white+blue, maybe?), wool BB socks. Indoor lighting adds a yellowish tinge, unfortunately. 





A coworker's Patterdale terrier:



That coworker with Howard Yount trousers, Meermin double-monks, Hugh & Crye shirt, Shiseido PS, SuitSupply jacket, silk knit BB tie from our Steve Smith:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan said:


> That is an excellent ensemble. Wish I could see the full effect top to bottom in a picture...


Jovan, thank you very much. I had hoped that you'd get a sense of the colors, but there was no natural light yesterday, so I ended up posting men's-room selfies. I may have to try again in a few days with the same ensemble!

If the colors matter, use natural light, even if it means going out into the parking lot.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers (Marks & Sparks era) Brooksweave Tropical Worsted (it was around 85 here today) suit that I got in 2000, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt, argyle socks, and tie, Gucci pocket square, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


----------



## upr_crust

There promises to be sunshine and milder temperatures in NYC by the afternoon. My choice of tie reflects this.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Recoleta district, Buenos Aires, 2006
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Showing off a couple of new shoe purchases from the last week or so:

Vass wingtips (via an SFer) w/RL flannels


Burg shell Carminas (via Gentlemen's Footwear) w/Phineas Cole moleskins


----------



## upr_crust

^^^^ Very nice purchases, Fred!

Finally, since the streets of New York have dried out enough to wear them, the new shoes from the recent trip to London (Crockett & Jones, obtained at a rock-bottom price due to close-out at Ede & Ravenscroft), along with today's sports jacket, bought on sale at Austin Reed.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt, tie, & trousers - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J Edgwares, via Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, very New and Lingwood feel to that wonderful new sport coat - the double stripe windowpane is a striking feature. And I love, love, love those shoes - the medallion (or whatever it is called) at the toes is a wonderful design element. Nice hunting as it sounds like you got both at great prices. Enjoy them and wear them in good health.

N.B. the socks are fantastic.


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr,
The new sport coat is a home run! Great purchase!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Socks: Hugo Boos Orange
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Chouan

Jovan said:


> That is an excellent ensemble. Wish I could see the full effect top to bottom in a picture. And thanks!
> 
> I know the tie isn't really purple, but you've inspired me to get a few. It looks quite good with that navy suit.
> 
> It's black.
> 
> PointClickTailor suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds


Lovely suit Jovan, the lapelled waistcoat is a sort of finishing touch!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, very New and Lingwood feel to that wonderful new sport coat - the double stripe windowpane is a striking feature.


Very handsome jacket, indeed! Honestly, two years ago I would not even have known how pleasing a light blue shirt looks with a brown SC. Perhaps I will eventually learn from your example how to smile for the camera, too.


----------



## Bama87

upr please tell me you are some kind of wardrobe stylist in your day job.

Great outfit. That whole outfit is great and I really like the scarf/tie combo.


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


>


Ding dong, the witch is dead....


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

A very attractive pair of Ruby Slippers, for sure and I hear they are great for travelling in!


----------



## crocto

FLCracka said:


> Ding dong, the witch is dead....





eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> 
> A very attractive pair of Ruby Slippers, for sure and I hear they are great for travelling in!


I do actually have a pair of wicked witch socks. They're horizontally striped navy and white. I'll show them off soon!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, very New and Lingwood feel to that wonderful new sport coat - the double stripe windowpane is a striking feature. And I love, love, love those shoes - the medallion (or whatever it is called) at the toes is a wonderful design element. Nice hunting as it sounds like you got both at great prices. Enjoy them and wear them in good health.
> 
> N.B. the socks are fantastic.


Thank you, FF. The "hunting" was more a happy set of coincidences, and today's socks were an unexpected gift from a UK friend.



wildcat1976 said:


> Upr,
> The new sport coat is a home run! Great purchase!





SlideGuitarist said:


> Very handsome jacket, indeed! Honestly, two years ago I would not even have known how pleasing a light blue shirt looks with a brown SC. Perhaps I will eventually learn from your example how to smile for the camera, too.


Thank you, gentlemen.



Bama87 said:


> upr please tell me you are some kind of wardrobe stylist in your day job.
> 
> Great outfit. That whole outfit is great and I really like the scarf/tie combo.


Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm only an amateur when it comes to wardrobe, but thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Do you like cotton scarves too?


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Jeez, what am I to you, Howard? Chopped liver? :biggrin:


Upr Crust is a nice inspiration to me.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Upr Crust is a nice inspiration to me.


Upr Crust is an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## crocto

I got this shirt for $16 is it too 1980s Gordon Gekko Wall Street?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^ Would that be bad, given that Turnbull & Asser designed his shirts?


----------



## crocto

SlideGuitarist said:


> ^ Would that be bad, given that Turnbull & Asser designed his shirts?


Not at all! So you're saying my $16 pick up at Lord & Taylor was a good choice?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

crocto said:


> Not at all! So you're saying my $16 pick up at Lord & Taylor was a good choice?


Sure, why not? I would love to wear that, if I wore suits to work. If you decide you don't like it, that's a relatively cheap mistake. For what it's worth, the cheerful yellow next to the inert gray doesn't look right to me, but...I'm not an experienced suit-wearer.

For what it's worth, there _are _"fashion blogs" out there that decry the contrast collar as being for jerks, "d-----bags," corporate tools, whatever, but they also advocate untucked shirts and such. I stumbled across several when I was trying to find out who made Michael Douglas-as-Gordon Gekko's shirts! Although aren't wackier contrast collars "fashion-forward" right now?

I say, get ur freak on. I also liked your Witchiepoo socks today (from the worst kids' show ever...don't look it up!).


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Do you like cotton scarves too?


Cotton scarves are an accessory of young hipsters, an age bracket to which I have no rightful claim any more.



Howard said:


> Upr Crust is a nice inspiration to me.





FLCracka said:


> Upr Crust is an inspiration to all of us.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Today's Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to come up with an ensemble inspired by vintage menswear ads. That below is what I was able to find, and to emulate, perhaps.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's 
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center



The inspiration (on right):



The result:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

So it's Upr and me today? Oh, boy. Again, I'm trying to match up some not-so-versatile shirts, in this case a rather grapey gingham. SuitSupply jacket, bespoke shirt & trousers, AE Cliftons, socks from some mall store, Kent Wang pink linen PS, old Robert Talbott tie:



Too much natural light at midday, but:


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Friday tweeds:

Windowpane over check jacket by Samuel Windsor
Vintage mushroom cavalry twill waistcoat
Cream poplin shirt (Tyrwhitt)
Red hunting dogs tie (Lewin)
Vintage grey flannel trousers
Brown fedora, Christies' for Top Secret Hats
Vintage watch, chain & Vesta case, smoked MoP and red paste cufflinks, brown Oxford brogues, British Warm, red paisley Tootal scarf

PS great look, upr_crust!


----------



## crocto

SlideGuitarist said:


> For what it's worth, there _are _"fashion blogs" out there that decry the contrast collar as being for jerks, "d-----bags," corporate tools, whatever, but they also advocate untucked shirts and such. I stumbled across several when I was trying to find out who made Michael Douglas-as-Gordon Gekko's shirts! Although aren't wackier contrast collars "fashion-forward" right now?
> 
> I say, get ur freak on. I also liked your Witchiepoo socks today (from the worst kids' show ever...don't look it up!).


Well I may be a jerk, d-bag, or whatever but I'm most certainly not a corporate tool!

Honestly, upr does a great job of pulling off contrast collars. I'll wear it and see.

I like your tie today very much.


----------



## MaxBuck

SlideGuitarist said:


> I bought the slightly oddball Thomas Pink shirt below (at retail...now I know better), so I'm trying to figure out how to tone it down slightly. Old camel-hair jacket from my late stepfather, Thomas Pink shirt, wool tie from TheTieBar, charcoal Zanella trousers, 1998 Florsheim cordovan gunboats, J. Crew chambray PS (too much red+white+blue, maybe?), wool BB socks. Indoor lighting adds a yellowish tinge, unfortunately.


I like this a lot, SlideGuitarist.

BTW, are you a Derek Trucks aficionado?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

MaxBuck said:


> I like this a lot, SlideGuitarist.
> 
> BTW, are you a Derek Trucks aficionado?


Thank you, and yes I am. I'm happy that the outfit above is sort of a mishmash: cheap tie, overpriced shirt, "legacy" SC, Zanella trousers that I bought for a job interview 4 years ago and only just started wearing, 16-year-old gunboats that sat at the back of my closet for 10 years, &c. Seeing examples day after day, in different idioms, on these forums, has been invaluable to me, more so than a confusing profusion of rules.

I also love North Indian classical music, in which Derek's gotten a lot further than I ever did, to wit ("Maki Madni" is identified with Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, and I believe that Mr. Trucks has studied the music of Ali Akbar Khan, who might still give classes in Larkspur, CA):






Just to go completely off-topic: there are a number of North Indian slide guitarists, incl. Vishwa Mohan Bhatt and Debashish Bhattacharya, both of whom I've been honored to be able to see live (it's Friday, so: 



).


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Upr Crust is an inspiration to all of us.


and he deserves credit.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice ensemble.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing you haven't seen before.


----------



## TheQue

I wish I had 1/2 the style of upr_crust and even 1/4 of his closet space.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheQue said:


> I wish I had 1/2 the style of upr_crust and even 1/4 of his closet space.


I think about his closets from time to time - he lives in NYC, I live in NYC - most apartments in NYC, like mine, are the size of a closet and the closets themselves are really envelopes. I don't know how he does it. And yes, 1/2 his style would be a big move up for me.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I think about his closets from time to time - he lives in NYC, I live in NYC - most apartments in NYC, like mine, are the size of a closet and the closets themselves are really envelopes. I don't know how he does it. And yes, 1/2 his style would be a big move up for me.


My closet is quite small in my room, It's about 43 years old.


----------



## Reuben

Little shoulder for my tastes, but the fantastic pattern makes up for it. For some reason the entire rig puts me in mind of StC . . .






























Spoiler


----------



## RogerP

Another weekend casual pic. Weather is getting nice enough for lakeside walks again.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> and he deserves credit.





Howard said:


> Upr: very nice ensemble.





TheQue said:


> I wish I had 1/2 the style of upr_crust and even 1/4 of his closet space.





Fading Fast said:


> I think about his closets from time to time - he lives in NYC, I live in NYC - most apartments in NYC, like mine, are the size of a closet and the closets themselves are really envelopes. I don't know how he does it. And yes, 1/2 his style would be a big move up for me.


Thank you, gentlemen. As it is, the closets are overstuffed, and parts of the shoe collection are hidden under the beds. (My partner and I are also looking for a larger apartment - with more closet space, of course!)

Today I am recycling my attire from dinner Saturday evening out with friends from out of town, then drinks after with another group of friends. Hope that you enjoy.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Thomson, via Harrods, Heathrow Terminal 3
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart (Grenson Masterpiece)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## wildcat1976

Roger,
A great casual outfit that is convincing me of the need for a pair of suede shoes in that color and style combination.


----------



## RogerP

^^ Thanks wildcat!


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB sports coat, shirt, and chinos
CT pocket square
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Howard

> Thank you, gentlemen. As it is, the closets are overstuffed, and parts of the shoe collection are hidden under the beds. (My partner and I are also looking for a larger apartment - with more closet space, of course!)


Upr, How do you deal with an overstuffed closet?


----------



## Howard

UPr: That is a gorgeous purple scarf.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr, How do you deal with an overstuffed closet?


Badly 



Howard said:


> UPr: That is a gorgeous purple scarf.


Thank you, Howard.

March 17th, and not a hint of green - sorry about that.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Cap - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## r1ccard0

Nice Sport Coat - where did you get that from


----------



## Howard

r1ccard0 said:


> Nice Sport Coat - where did you get that from


Upr is wearing an overcoat and it's quite nice.


----------



## Jovan

He may have been talking to zeppacoustic.

Jos. A. Bank red label sack suit
Ratio Clothing long roll OCBD
Banana Republic Made in Italy tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Banana Republic socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave



https://imageshack.com/i/f0DGuZG8j


----------



## rswearing

Come on... It's St Pats!


----------



## upr_crust

A day late and a dollar short for St. Paddy's Day, but accessorized in green nonetheless (it's the Friday Challenge over at That Other Website - to wear something green - and yes, I realize it's only Wednesday).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - no brand name
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Tesi













Finally, some tourist humor from the Kunsthistorisches Museum, Vienna . . .


----------



## rswearing

Love that suit, and that tie is a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, fantastic suit and a great choice of shoes to go with it. Also, that overcoat looks awesome - very classic menswear 1930s. What is the material (I'm assuming wool) and pattern / texture (can't tell if there is a subtle something going on with the texture / pattern) as it is hard to tell on my monitor? 

How'd you do last week with your incredible entry into the "look like a classic menswear ad" or something competition at the other website? Your entry was fantastic.


----------



## upr_crust

rswearing said:


> Love that suit, and that tie is a gorgeous pattern.


Thank you.



Fading Fast said:


> UPR, fantastic suit and a great choice of shoes to go with it. Also, that overcoat looks awesome - very classic menswear 1930s. What is the material (I'm assuming wool) and pattern / texture (can't tell if there is a subtle something going on with the texture / pattern) as it is hard to tell on my monitor?
> 
> How'd you do last week with your incredible entry into the "look like a classic menswear ad" or something competition at the other website? Your entry was fantastic.


The overcoat is a herringbone, with a large-scale, but very subtle windowpane overplaid. I snatched the coat at a warehouse sale at Brooks Brothers several years ago, at about a third of its retail cost, and with a Christmas pannetone thrown in for good measure. A very good day's shopping.

As for my entry in last week's competition, I came in a respectable second, beat out by a Swedish gentleman who is quite expert at vintage clothing - his entry deservedly won the contest.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I like both those last two rigs, SlideGuitarist. The Pink shirt is tricky, since it's so high-contrast.

Wore my own pink shirt today, though mine's from Penney's. Actually, this tie was kind of a high-end English boondoggle (this is a large segment of the clothes I like) -- Hilditch & Key, though thrifted. I still didn't think I'd be able to wear it particularly well, but I like it a lot here.


----------



## Howard

Upr: gorgeous ensemble, How come there was no green overcoat?


----------



## Flanderian

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I like both those last two rigs, SlideGuitarist. The Pink shirt is tricky, since it's so high-contrast.
> 
> Wore my own pink shirt today, though mine's from Penney's. Actually, this tie was kind of a high-end English boondoggle (this is a large segment of the clothes I like) -- Hilditch & Key, though thrifted. I still didn't think I'd be able to wear it particularly well, but I like it a lot here.


BD and DB!?!?

Just kidding, looks great, and the jacket is fantastic. The cut suits you very well.

May have to put you in my will.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Flanderian said:


> BD and DB!?!?
> 
> Just kidding, looks great, and the jacket is fantastic. The cut suits you very well.
> 
> May have to put you in my will.


Thank you. I have to admit, I completely forgot that mixing those two is _verboten_ until just now. Now I feel transgressive and edgy, which is nice enough, I suppose.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I have to admit, I completely forgot that mixing those two is _verboten_ until just now. Now I feel transgressive and edgy, which is nice enough, I suppose.


I certainly wouldn't call the combo verboten, but I don't think it works as well as it might. If that shirt had a spread collar I'd say you hit it out of the park. I like the buttons on your DB blazer!


----------



## Jovan

He's only following the greats in wearing a button-down with his double breasted.

https://averageguysguidetostyle.blogspot.com/2014/09/dressing-nicely-vs-not-standing-out.html

https://www.thefedoralounge.com/sho...ars-with-Suits&p=387371&viewfull=1#post387371


----------



## dr.butcher

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I have to admit, I completely forgot that mixing those two is _verboten_ until just now. Now I feel transgressive and edgy, which is nice enough, I suppose.


Youthful I like this combo very much. And I like seeing metal buttons on your blazer, which is a rarer sight these days. What is the design on the button? It looked like a capital h. Is there some meaning to it, or is it just a logo I don't recognize?


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and the return of wintry temperatures to NYC.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: gorgeous ensemble, How come there was no green overcoat?


Sorry, Howard, Mother Hubbard's overstuffed cupboard doesn't have that in it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> I certainly wouldn't call the combo verboten, but I don't think it works as well as it might. If that shirt had a spread collar I'd say you hit it out of the park. I like the buttons on your DB blazer!





Jovan said:


> He's only following the greats in wearing a button-down with his double breasted.
> 
> https://averageguysguidetostyle.blogspot.com/2014/09/dressing-nicely-vs-not-standing-out.html
> 
> https://www.thefedoralounge.com/sho...ars-with-Suits&p=387371&viewfull=1#post387371





dr.butcher said:


> Youthful I like this combo very much. And I like seeing metal buttons on your blazer, which is a rarer sight these days. What is the design on the button? It looked like a capital h. Is there some meaning to it, or is it just a logo I don't recognize?


Thank you. I think I'd like a similar shirt in an end-on-end with a spread collar, but I'm a big fan of stripes on end-on-end.

The blazer buttons are a capital H, for Halston. More branding than I normally like, but, I mean, Halston.

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## alkydrinker

^^^Tremendous fit on that brown blazer YRR...did you thrift that?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

alkydrinker said:


> ^^^Tremendous fit on that brown blazer YRR...did you thrift that?


I did indeed, many moons ago.


----------



## Howard

Upr: that's a big scarf, I like it.


----------



## dr.butcher

Here's the rig I was wearing yesterday. Sorry about the ciggie and the blinding glare from my forehead. I'd like to post on this board more often but very rarely have someone to take photos of me. This was courtesy of the ex-missus and several gin tonics. The trousers are shorter than I would like, but that's another story of Korean mis-communication, and the jacket sleeves need to be shortened a little. Other than that I quite like this suit.

The suit is something local from Korea (rtw), the shirt is bespoke, the tie is polo ralph lauren, the PS is ascot chang, I can't remember what socks I wore, and the shoes are C&J.


----------



## Jovan

I really like the honesty of that picture, though. It's rare we get to see each other "in the wild" on clothing forums, so to speak.

You carry the look off well. I'd prefer some cuffs on those trousers and think a darker, smaller patterned tie would also have been more effective. Your sleeves look like they could be shortened a little too.


----------



## dr.butcher

Jovan said:


> I really like the honesty of that picture, though. It's rare we get to see each other "in the wild" on clothing forums, so to speak.
> 
> You carry the look off well. *I'd prefer some cuffs on those trousers* and think a darker, smaller patterned tie would also have been more effective. Your sleeves look like they could be shortened a little too.


Thanks. I would have preferred cuffs as well. The valuable lesson I learnt is that next time I buy a suit overseas (specifically in a country where I don't speak the language) I'll take the pants in their un-shortened form and do the alternations when I am back home rather than try and communicate it with the in-store salesman... It was also the last one in my size in the store otherwise I would have swapped it. Live and learn...


----------



## Fading Fast

Dr butcher - Jovan said it right, "You carry the look off well." I, too think you need cuffs and shorter sleeves, but in truth, that's technical, you have what is better than technical perfection - a natural comfort in your clothes, you own them, you are wearing them - not the other way around. And that is a handsome suit - flaws and all.


----------



## upr_crust

Congrats, Dr. Butcher, on getting a photographer, and the suit is quite nice (if not without its problems, as you noted). For myself, my photo output would be vastly lower were it not for my partner's camera with a timer feature (10 second delay), and a tripod. (Oh, the things one does for one's personal vanity  .) 

As it is, in anticipation of today's expected 3-5 inches of snow in NYC, I am "dressed down", and will not be posting photos today. (FF, don't go into withdrawal - I'll be back at it on Monday.)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Congrats, Dr. Butcher, on getting a photographer, and the suit is quite nice (if not without its problems, as you noted). For myself, my photo output would be vastly lower were it not for my partner's camera with a timer feature (10 second delay), and a tripod. (Oh, the things one does for one's personal vanity  .)
> 
> As it is, in anticipation of today's expected 3-5 inches of snow in NYC, I am "dressed down", and will not be posting photos today. (FF, don't go into withdrawal - I'll be back at it on Monday.)


Fading Fast [with bullhorn in hand, addressing the AAAC crowd]: "What do we want!"

Crowd: "Pictures of Upr's 'dressed down' outfit for today"

Fading Fast: "When do we want it!"

Crowd [with growing passion]: "Now!"

Fading Fast: [louder] "I said, what do we want!"
.
.
.
Well you get the point, the crowd is getting restless.

Upr - nobody is more generous with his posting than you are - all above is just in fun - have a great weekend.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, FF - your sentiment was both amusing and flattering. If I have the chance, I may post my attire for the day this evening, if only to ensure the local populace that I am capable of breathing and walking even if I'm not wearing a waistcoat and a tie .


----------



## StylePurgatory

Had a little extra work in the city before heading to my real job today, so I suited up. Now off to meet the wife for drinks!


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Dr butcher - Jovan said it right, "You carry the look off well." I, too think you need cuffs and shorter sleeves, but in truth, that's technical, you have what is better than technical perfection - a natural comfort in your clothes, you own them, you are wearing them - not the other way around. And that is a handsome suit - flaws and all.


I couldn't have said it better.



upr_crust said:


> Congrats, Dr. Butcher, on getting a photographer, and the suit is quite nice (if not without its problems, as you noted). For myself, my photo output would be vastly lower were it not for my partner's camera with a timer feature (10 second delay), and a tripod. (Oh, the things one does for one's personal vanity  .)
> 
> As it is, in anticipation of today's expected 3-5 inches of snow in NYC, I am "dressed down", and will not be posting photos today. (FF, don't go into withdrawal - I'll be back at it on Monday.)


You say this, yet your "dressed down" is probably better than almost everyone else's "dressed up"!

Black Lapel suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Oscar de la Renta tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Unknown vintage cufflinks
Gold Toe socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## momsdoc

Ah, there's nothing quite as nice as a crisp white FC shirt. Where did the bottom of your pant cuffs go?


----------



## Jovan

momsdoc said:


> Ah, there's nothing quite as nice as a crisp white FC shirt. Where did the bottom of your pant cuffs go?


What do you mean?


----------



## FLMike

Welcome to Florida P&P! Hope you're enjoying yourself. The Disney area is not my favorite part of the state, but at least we've been having some great weather.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> What do you mean?


I think he's referring to the short length, with your socks showing. Are you pulling them up to show your socks? Are those finished with a plain hem? It looks that way but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Peak and Pine

FLCracka said:


> Welcome to Florida P&P! Hope you're enjoying yourself.


Why thank you, Cracka.

Am actually back in Maine now, got in last night. Flew an odd airline that asked the passengers if it was okay to do the last 50 miles on I-95. Yeah, sure, if it's in the truck lane. I like Orlo. But it's no Miami, where I lived in the late 70s. Me, Gloria Estafan and KC and the Sunshine Band.

And that's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I liked it.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> I think he's referring to the short length, with your socks showing. Are you pulling them up to show your socks? Are those finished with a plain hem? It looks that way but I can't tell for sure.


Both.


----------



## Tempest

Wait, is Brooks selling MLB team logoed items now, in the vein of Allen Edmonds?


----------



## Peak and Pine

No.

Brooks is selling over-priced cotton blazers, some guy on eBay is selling Marlins patches and the captain making the prepare-for-landing announcement is asking everyone to make sure their seat is in the full upright position, to fasten their seat belts and to the guy in 29C: please put away the needle and thread. All of those things came together to help make the focal point of the charming montage you saw above.


----------



## momsdoc

The pants are showing your socks. You usually have no break or soft break. These look Thom Browne length. It just isn't your usual look.


----------



## Jovan

Please see above.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Jovan, for the kind compliments, but I guarantee you that my attire for Friday was no more than merely practical.

As it is, I'm recycling yesterday attire for today, yesterday's activities consisting of an early visit to the Museum of Modern Art, for the Bjork show, then looking at property to buy (four open houses - two before lunch, and two after). At the last open house, the agent remembered us from a previous showing, noting that my partner and I were incredibly well-dressed for a Sunday afternoon. I'll let you all judge for yourselves.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt & trousers - BB
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Overcoat & scarf - BB
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London











To make up for the lack of close-up shot of jacket/shirt/tie/PS, a "lifestyle" photo from the trip to Vienna - back courtyard of the Kunst Haus Wien, designed by Austrian artist Friedenreich Hundertwasser (and yes, for those with eagle eyes, those are jeans that I'm wearing).


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as someone who bought a NYC co-op in the last year - and has attended more open houses than he cares to remember - you would unquestionably be the nicest dress person I saw at any of those. I always put on neat clean clothes, usually a sport jacket, OCBD, chinos and bucks or chukkas and found that I was significantly more dressed than - in many cases - not only the other potential buyers, but than the brokers showing the property (who rarely wore suits and ties). 

N.B, I know I've said this before, but bow ties really work well for you and that is a beautiful one that you tied, IMHO, perfectly (meaning, just a bit off perfect).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Yesterday, I wore this.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, FF. As it happened, one of the four apartments which my partner and I saw was actually manned with two brokers, both of whom were in suits - the other three, the brokers were more casually dressed.

As for tying my bow ties, I can never make them "perfect", so I guess I must be doing it correctly, by your standards .



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as someone who bought a NYC co-op in the last year - and has attended more open houses than he cares to remember - you would unquestionably be the nicest dress person I saw at any of those. I always put on neat clean clothes, usually a sport jacket, OCBD, chinos and bucks or chukkas and found that I was significantly more dressed than - in many cases - not only the other potential buyers, but than the brokers showing the property (who rarely wore suits and ties).
> 
> N.B, I know I've said this before, but bow ties really work well for you and that is a beautiful one that you tied, IMHO, perfectly (meaning, just a bit off perfect).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, FF. As it happened, one of the four apartments which my partner and I saw was actually manned with two brokers, both of whom were in suits - the other three, the brokers were more casually dressed.
> 
> As for tying my bow ties, I can never make them "perfect", so I guess I must be doing it correctly, by your standards .


I think the bow tie looks more natural just a bit off perfect; otherwise, you run the risk of having it look like a pre-made one. All the pictures from the era when bow ties were popular show even the best dressed men's bow ties were a bit askew. Additionally, a perfect knot would look persnickety - you want to look like you care about how you dressed but not like you studied it to death.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice color of brown.


----------



## Howard

Earl of Ormonde said:


> This was Saturday, when I went shopping for lamb, halva, gefilte fish and unleavened bread.
> 
> Full body
> 
> Close up


You look like Mick Fleetwood.


----------



## zeppacoustic

^Hah! Agree.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> To make up for the lack of close-up shot of jacket/shirt/tie/PS, a "lifestyle" photo from the trip to Vienna - back courtyard of the Kunst Haus Wien, designed by Austrian artist Friedenreich Hundertwasser (and yes, for those with eagle eyes, those are jeans that I'm wearing).


As usual, lovely outfits, Crusty.  In the photo above, to my surely amateur eye, I think I might prefer a knee length coat, to mid-calf. Just a musing.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jovan, for the kind compliments, but I guarantee you that my attire for Friday was no more than merely practical.
> 
> As it is, I'm recycling yesterday attire for today, yesterday's activities consisting of an early visit to the Museum of Modern Art, for the Bjork show, then looking at property to buy (four open houses - two before lunch, and two after). At the last open house, the agent remembered us from a previous showing, noting that my partner and I were incredibly well-dressed for a Sunday afternoon. I'll let you all judge for yourselves.
> 
> Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Bow tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat & scarf - BB
> Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make up for the lack of close-up shot of jacket/shirt/tie/PS, a "lifestyle" photo from the trip to Vienna - back courtyard of the Kunst Haus Wien, designed by Austrian artist Friedenreich Hundertwasser (and yes, for those with eagle eyes, those are jeans that I'm wearing).


Love it Upr!


----------



## StylePurgatory

Just out to the pub to meet a friend, sing some karaoke.

Blazer - no name thrift
Shirt - nautica thrift
Sweater - gap
Pants - no name

Scarf - cashmere claimed from an office lost and found after its owner moved to Toronto smudge didn't care to have it sent to him.
Hat - magill thrift
Hat band - my own two hands, plus needle and thread


----------



## Jovan

Nice, what colour are the pants? Your collar is looking a tad squished though.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yesterday, I wore this.


That is excellent in most every way.

Point Click Tailor suit
Brooks Brothers Luxury shirt
Ledbury tie
J. Crew NATO strap
Texsa mohair socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave


----------



## StylePurgatory

Yeah this shirt was in a bit of a heap. The pants are slightly darker grey than the sweater.


----------



## Peak and Pine

upr_crust said:


> ... the agent remembered us from a previous showing, *noting that my partner and I were incredibly well-dressed *for a Sunday afternoon.


But he didn't see the hat, right?

Little joke there. Upper's up for it, I know him, but anyhow, seriously, loose the hat. Extra, extra, read all about it. A hat indoors? Even for a photograph? No, no, no. Cinema verite. We wanna see no hat, and every so often you passed out and sprawled across that table with the tiny pics on it. Makin' it real. We know you like the schnapps. Don't hide it from us.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> As usual, lovely outfits, Crusty.  In the photo above, to my surely amateur eye, I think I might prefer a knee length coat, to mid-calf. Just a musing.


Were there not restrictions as to weight for airline luggage, I might well have packed a shorter, more casual overcoat, but, from a selection of one, I chose what I wore .



immanuelrx said:


> Love it Upr!


Thanks, Immanuelrx



Peak and Pine said:


> But he didn't see the hat, right?
> 
> Little joke there. Upper's up for it, I know him, but anyhow, seriously, loose the hat. Extra, extra, read all about it. A hat indoors? Even for a photograph? No, no, no. Cinema verite. We wanna see no hat, and every so often you passed out and sprawled across that table with the tiny pics on it. Makin' it real. We know you like the schnapps. Don't hide it from us.


Now, Peaky, don't be cheeky, or I've have you banned from the next Presque Isle Spring Cotillion for excessive crankiness. You know that the folks here need to see EVERYTHING, and I can't very well run outside to take my outerwear photos AND get to work on time, so just go with the flow, OK? As for schnapps - FEH. Some limoncello, sure, a bottle of French white, or Italian red (repeat after me, "Brunello di Montalcino"), that'll get me going, but Central European jet fuel - no thanks.

For the record, the real estate agent who noted my (and my partner's) sartorial splendor was a woman.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, after a very LONG chat with a real estate agent yesterday evening - contemplating a move - everything about NYC real estate is expensive and painful . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Burberry
Hat - Selentino


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Tie: John W. Nordstrom
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## StylePurgatory

I wondered if it was the case.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I thought I'd put away the tweeds and go for a spring color...and naturally it's 44 degrees Fahrenheit right now. Darn. The wrinkles are because I'm sitting on a bench, holding a camera:


----------



## StylePurgatory

100% thrifted today, including the shoes. Suit was picked up Saturday, and hasn't been altered a stitch. Couldn't get a full length shot, but the pants have a perfect, soft break.


----------



## Howard

StylePurgatory said:


> Just out to the pub to meet a friend, sing some karaoke.
> 
> Blazer - no name thrift
> Shirt - nautica thrift
> Sweater - gap
> Pants - no name
> 
> Scarf - cashmere claimed from an office lost and found after its owner moved to Toronto smudge didn't care to have it sent to him.
> Hat - magill thrift
> Hat band - my own two hands, plus needle and thread


very nice.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice combination of black and blue.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


>


Great over all fit, and I'm really digging the shirt.


----------



## Luis50

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, after a very LONG chat with a real estate agent yesterday evening - contemplating a move - everything about NYC real estate is expensive and painful . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie & Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Burberry
> Hat - Selentino


Very nice sir. I admire your ability to put colors together. Thanks for the lessons.


----------



## Jovan

StylePurgatory said:


> 100% thrifted today, including the shoes. Suit was picked up Saturday, and hasn't been altered a stitch. Couldn't get a full length shot, but the pants have a perfect, soft break.


I like it. Always nice when you get something with perfect dimensions from the start.



StylePurgatory said:


> Great over all fit, and I'm really digging the shirt.


Thanks!

These jeans obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. You can't seem to find cream Levi's, or jeans in general, much anymore. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.

Merona polo
Navy cotton web belt with silver buckle (unseen)
Levi's 505
Timex Weekender on J. Crew strap
J. Crew MacAlister Boots


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> I like it. Always nice when you get something with perfect dimensions from the start.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> These jeans obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. You can't seem to find cream Levi's, or jeans in general, much anymore. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.
> 
> Merona polo
> Navy cotton web belt with silver buckle (unseen)
> Levi's 505
> Timex Weekender on J. Crew strap


It's an homage to an outfit Daniel Craig wears in both "Casino Royale" and "Quantum of Solace," right? Your pants are obviously more "Quantum" influenced though. Well done.

https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/the-sunspel-polo-shirt/

https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/casual-wear-in-haiti/


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice combination of black and blue.





Luis50 said:


> Very nice sir. I admire your ability to put colors together. Thanks for the lessons.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Midweek, and still with wintry temperatures in NYC. Brrrrr . . . In writing this post, I suddenly realized how Brit today's attire is - an accident of the wardrobe . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood, London
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Hackett, London
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J 
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan said:


> These jeans obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. You can't seem to find cream Levi's...


Lee sells them in a traditional cut. I hope they're not "dad jeans," but I finally realized that their rise is relatively high.


----------



## Jovan

12" is high for jeans these days, yes. The cut didn't seem terribly dumpy on me, but the quality is rather lacking. One pair of mine ripped within a few months of non-regular use. I would also suggest Gap's Standard Fit (also 12" rise) if you don't mind a looser straight jean, though be aware of ridiculous vanity sizing and try before you buy. You may have to go three sizes down from what you really are.

I recall the '90s when _everyone_ was wearing so-called "Mom/Dad jeans" up to their navels. Everybody associates skinny jeans with today's fashions, but there were quite a few form-fitting, 14-15" bottom jeans back then as well, complete with the pale blue acid wash.


----------



## Jovan

Bruce Wayne said:


> It's an homage to an outfit Daniel Craig wears in both "Casino Royale" and "Quantum of Solace," right? Your pants are obviously more "Quantum" influenced though. Well done.
> 
> https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/the-sunspel-polo-shirt/
> 
> https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/casual-wear-in-haiti/


Yes, spot on.


----------



## Oldsport

Jovan - Is your Timex Weekender watch incredibly loud, that it, the 'ticker?' I have one and can't wear it at night it ticks so loud it at times wakes me up! Just wondering...


----------



## Howard

Upr, Is that scarf purple and a different color?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan said:


> 12" is high for jeans these days, yes. The cut didn't seem terribly dumpy on me, but the quality is rather lacking. One pair of mine ripped within a few months of non-regular use. I would also suggest Gap's Standard Fit (also 12" rise) if you don't mind a looser straight jean, though be aware of ridiculous vanity sizing and try before you buy. You may have to go three sizes down from what you really are.
> 
> I recall the '90s when _everyone_ was wearing so-called "Mom/Dad jeans" up to their navels. Everybody associates skinny jeans with today's fashions, but there were quite a few form-fitting, 14-15" bottom jeans back then as well, complete with the pale blue acid wash.


No, they are not of particularly high quality, I admit, but I order for 4 people at once (myself, my dad, two boys). I was chagrinned to have a guy at a bike shop tell me I've got "short legs" (I'm 6'1"), but I'm all torso, so I need the rise.

See, I just learned something about jeans on AAAC! Thanks for the tip about the Gap, Jovan. Levi's _never_ fit me.


----------



## crocto

Rain Coat: Brooks Brothers
Suit & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Burberry
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## crocto

Triathlete said:


> Jovan - Is your Timex Weekender watch incredibly loud, that it, the 'ticker?' I have one and can't wear it at night it ticks so loud it at times wakes me up! Just wondering...


Yes mine is pretty loud too. It's really strange isn't it?


----------



## eagle2250

Triathlete said:


> Jovan - Is your Timex Weekender watch incredibly loud, that it, the 'ticker?' I have one and can't wear it at night it ticks so loud it at times wakes me up! Just wondering...


Not meaning to be judgmental, but is it common practice for one to wear their watch while sleeping? I never have (except perhaps a few times when travelling) and, while never giving it any actual thought, didn't think that anyone ever did. For some reason, I'm genuinely intrigued by this(?)! :icon_scratch:


----------



## StylePurgatory

One might keep it on the nightstand, or valet stand. Anywhere in the bedroom, a loud watch could be bothersome.


----------



## Oldsport

I can't answer if it's common practice or not. I wear mine when I'm underway for trials for a ship. Need quick access to time to meet test events. Anyhow, the watch is loud. It even makes noise in meetings.

Edit: I just wanted to know if all Timex Weekenders are loud.



eagle2250 said:


> Not meaning to be judgmental, but is it common practice for one to wear their watch while sleeping? I never have (except perhaps a few times when travelling) and, while never giving it any actual thought, didn't think that anyone ever did. For some reason, I'm genuinely intrigued by this(?)! :icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday - warmer, but with promise of rain here in NYC.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt & Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - BB
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## StylePurgatory

Crusty, I always love that shirt of yours. A brilliant ensemble, as usual. Could you share details on your tie from the other day - royal/navy, looked maybe like herringbone, with white dots. Tuesday I think it was. That one is right up my alley, and would look great with my grey suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, SP, on the compliment on today's shirt - something a bit different, and not conforming too much to the tastes of the denizens of That Other Website, but, that's life. As for Tuesday's tie, your eyesight is 20/20 - it is indeed a light navy/deep royal blue, with a herringbone weave to it, and white dots. I bought it at Turnbull & Asser in London a couple of years ago - a social acquaintance of mine graduated from working for Charles Tyrwhitt to working for Turnbull, and the tie was bought in a bid to help his commissions for the day . (It also looks nice.)



StylePurgatory said:


> Crusty, I always love that shirt of yours. A brilliant ensemble, as usual. Could you share details on your tie from the other day - royal/navy, looked maybe like herringbone, with white dots. Tuesday I think it was. That one is right up my alley, and would look great with my grey suit.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Sorry for the bathroom photo. I tried all three mirrors available in the building, and this was the only one with remotely adequate lighting. I'm also still using a temporary phone with a terrible camera. So, it is what it is!










Jacket needs to come in more than I thought, but some of the bowing is pose, and my wallet being too fat (not with money, though).


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice as usual.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Thomas Pink


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, SP, on the compliment on today's shirt - something a bit different, and not conforming too much to the tastes of the denizens of That Other Website, but, that's life. As for Tuesday's tie, your eyesight is 20/20 - it is indeed a light navy/deep royal blue, with a herringbone weave to it, and white dots. I bought it at Turnbull & Asser in London a couple of years ago - a social acquaintance of mine graduated from working for Charles Tyrwhitt to working for Turnbull, and the tie was bought in a bid to help his commissions for the day . (It also looks nice.)


Indeed! I considered a four in hand today, just for that lot (with the intention of pointing it out, and making a bit of a joke of it) but then I decided that was a line best not crossed, and tied the half Windsor that I almost always prefer with a spread collar.


----------



## StylePurgatory

crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shirt: Thomas Pink


I like all of the pieces, crocto, but I think that shirt and tie are competing with each other too much. I'm not sure I'd wear that particular shirt with any tie, but perhaps a solid, in a lighter colour, might be better next time you want to. I have a light brown corduroy sport coat I think would pair really well with that shirt. Maybe it wants a solid navy bow tie...


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to integrate items from a formal outfit into one's normal daytime attire. With today's outfit, I think that I'm bridging the gap between day and evening, and have included a white silk pocket square, cufflinks best suited for a tuxedo, a cream silk scarf, and black silk socks (with sock suspenders). I also did an over-the-top version - adding a grey silk waistcoat, and patent leather shoes. This was done for comedic purposes only.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ben Silver
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat & scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center

Silk waistcoat - PRL
Patent leather shoes - J & M













"Train wreck" ensemble:


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice scarf, what color is that?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice scarf, what color is that?


Today's scarf is cream-colored - a yellowish shade of off-white.


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, a man of your sartorial stature should have a stroller with a proper daytime vest.

Since you work for a bank you should have many co-employees in strollers. ;-)


----------



## kjartanovich

First WAYWT photo post...

Just wish it was a better photo. Had to use the front facing phone camera, and it was unfortunately late in the evening so the tie dimple had disappeared and the PS had moved a bit.

Brook Taverner 'Coverack' Herringbone Jacket
Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
No name wool PS in blue and burgundy paisley
No name navy cardigan
Atlas design (really cheap) burgundy and grey speck wool/silk tie

CT navy chinos (yes I know some have a problem with Navy trousers)
Steptronic brown brogues
Burgundy socks


----------



## Shaver

I have toyed with the notion of purchasing the Coverack (an Abraham Moon cloth, if I recall correctly) but wondered about the 'fashion' fit. How do you find it?

A decent first post, I would have chosen a more sharply contrasting pocket square (orange, yellow perhaps?) but solid work overall.



kjartanovich said:


> First WAYWT photo post...
> 
> Just wish it was a better photo. Had to use the front facing phone camera, and it was unfortunately late in the evening so the tie dimple had disappeared and the PS had moved a bit.
> 
> Brook Taverner 'Coverack' Herringbone Jacket
> Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
> No name wool PS in blue and burgundy paisley
> No name navy cardigan
> Atlas design (really cheap) burgundy and grey speck wool/silk tie
> 
> CT navy chinos (yes I know some have a problem with Navy trousers)
> Steptronic brown brogues
> Burgundy socks


----------



## kjartanovich

Thank you for the comments *Shaver*, much appreciated.
The cloth is indeed Abraham Moon.
In my opinion and for my build, BT are quite generously proportioned, both in the shoulders and midsection.
It is not very 'fitted' for a 'fashion' fit, ample room in the midsection. It is more roomy than anything else I have in tailored fit.

I would love to get a jacket or two more from them, in particular the Oatmeal Camberley but for me I need a 38 to accommodate my chest but then I have quite a bit of overhang on the shoulders.


----------



## Shaver

^ I have the Camberley in Oatmeal and Olive - they are sumptuously subtle fabrics, much more so than the images on the website reveal.

Indeed BT's Bradley jacket (which looks rather dull on the website) is a splendid cloth woven of a beautiful light, silky wool with a delicate drape and displaying the most fine of overchecks in cornflower blue, tangerine and scarlet. As spring approaches I shall be retrieving mine from storage. 

I may well give the Coverack a whirl, my old grey herringbone has seen better days and unfortunately will not last another season.


----------



## Jovan

kjartanovich: Nice first WAYWT. My bigger problem is that you're doing a navy cardigan with navy trousers. Switching out either of those for charcoal would have been a better contrast. I would also try snugging up your tie knot some more as there is a noticeable gap between it and the collar button. Otherwise, pretty strong.

Pronto Moda suit
Brooks Brothers shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Timex Weekender
J. Crew NATO strap and belt
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds

https://imageshack.com/i/f0Fm2aTWj


----------



## StylePurgatory

"Great socks!"
-Dr. Emmit Brown


----------



## Jovan

You are paraphrasing of course. But thank you.


----------



## Tomayto




----------



## Jovan

Today...

Brooks Brothers sack blazer and OCBD
Unknown ancient madder tie (thanks to upr_crust)
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Steven Land pocket square
Timex on J. Crew strap (which you're all sick of seeing by now, but it paired so well with the colours here)
L.L.Bean flannels
Ledbury belt
Dexter longwings



https://imageshack.com/i/f0Ff35xTj


----------



## FLMike

Tomayto said:


> View attachment 14340


Great looking shoes, and the fit of your suit looks pretty spot on. The trouser break looks darn near perfect, to my eye.


----------



## Tomayto

FLCracka said:


> Great looking shoes, and the fit of your suit looks pretty spot on. The trouser break looks darn near perfect, to my eye.


Thanks a lot! I'm just starting out, too. These AEs are my first and only good dress shoes atm, and I just got the jacket back from alterations (by the MTM tailor I'm fortunate to have downtown) yesterday, along with another for a charcoal three-piece suit.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Hello everyone. Today I wore this to church.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> Today...
> 
> Brooks Brothers sack blazer and OCBD
> Unknown ancient madder tie (thanks to upr_crust)
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Steven Land pocket square
> Timex on J. Crew strap (which you're all sick of seeing by now, but it paired so well with the colours here)
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Ledbury belt
> Dexter longwings


Aside from the fact I find your PS to be disconnected, this is a great look for you, Jovan (IMO). That belt buckle is fantastic.


----------



## Jovan

MaxBuck, thank you but I'm afraid you're mistaken. There are red paisleys in the tie.


----------



## Shaver

Subsequent to the dismay expressed at the choice of urban decay as background to my last WAYWT submission here is a picture taken, in the spectacular natural environment which I am privileged to enjoy, but 30 yards from my front door.

..............................................


----------



## Shaver

Believe it or not, this is the first AAAC outing for this particular British Warm - a Thieves & Sharks model which is structured to the point of stricture; high arm scyes, heavily suppressed waist, a reassuringly unyielding Crombie cloth. 


.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver, that coat is perfection.


----------



## upr_crust

Yet the start to another work week, and it's only just beginning to warm up here in NYC, hence the wintry look. At least my braces today are yellow - maybe they will encourage the weather to get warmer.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - BB
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> Thursday...


I know it's already Monday, but I wanted to call this out: Upr, I love the pink and lavender shirts you sported last week. By the way, I have some faint memory of a woman I knew in college telling me never to wear spot ties with stripes, so you've done me an inadvertent favor by matching them here.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> I know it's already Monday, but I wanted to call this out: Upr, I love the pink and lavender shirts you sported last week. By the way, I have some faint memory of a woman I knew in college telling me never to wear spot ties with stripes, so you've done me an inadvertent favor by matching them here.


Matching two patterns such as I did last Thursday can be a tricky thing, but I've found that, for that particular shirt and tie, they work together rather well - the contrast of navy against the lavender, and the white of the collar/cuffs with the white dots of the tie make it all work. I did try a solid navy tie, and a solid cerulean blue tie, and neither worked as well, IMHO, as the tie I chose.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Matching two patterns such as I did last Thursday can be a tricky thing, but I've found that, for that particular shirt and tie, they work together rather well - the contrast of navy against the lavender, and the white of the collar/cuffs with the white dots of the tie make it all work. I did try a solid navy tie, and a solid cerulean blue tie, and neither worked as well, IMHO, as the tie I chose.


Agree very much - I really liked that combination of shirt and tie from Thursday and you articulate well why it worked.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> MaxBuck, thank you but I'm afraid you're mistaken. There are red paisleys in the tie.


Ah, they looked brown on my monitor. Sorry about that.


----------



## fred johnson

RogerP said:


> Shaver, that coat is perfection.


Its more that perfect, it is an excellent example of very underrated classis IMHO; especially on this side of the pond.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver - fantastic coat, well tailored. That coat will not be wearing out in a year or two or ten or, probably, twenty.


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> kjartanovich: Nice first WAYWT. My bigger problem is that you're doing a navy cardigan with navy trousers. Switching out either of those for charcoal would have been a better contrast. I would also try snugging up your tie knot some more as there is a noticeable gap between it and the collar button. Otherwise, pretty strong.
> 
> Pronto Moda suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt and tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Timex Weekender
> J. Crew NATO strap and belt
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0Fm2aTWj


Are those a shiny silver, Jovan?


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Hello everyone. Today I wore this to church.


Hey man haven't seen you in a while, looking good.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love that scarf.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard.

The weather in NYC continues to be wintry of temperature, and is predicted to be wet by the afternoon. A last hurrah, then, for what is one of my heaviest flannel suits - let us hope that it will be too warm for the weather quite soon.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - AE Sevens
Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
Hat - Tesi


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> The weather in NYC continues to be wintry of temperature, and is predicted to be wet by the afternoon. A last hurrah, then, for what is one of my heaviest flannel suits - let us hope that it will be too warm for the weather quite soon.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - no name brand
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
> Hat - Tesi


Upr, I love your look today, as always. If I were to see that tie by itself in a store I would easily overlook it. I see it with your outfit and it fits your outfit wonderfully. You help me out of my comfort zone constantly. Please continue to inspire good Sir!


----------



## upr_crust

immanuelrx said:


> Upr, I love your look today, as always. If I were to see that tie by itself in a store I would easily overlook it. I see it with your outfit and it fits your outfit wonderfully. You help me out of my comfort zone constantly. Please continue to inspire good Sir!


Ironically enough, today's tie was a gift from my late husband, and has always been a challenge to coordinate with an outfit, so it takes me out of my comfort zone as well . Glad that I was able to make some visual sense out of the various working parts of today's attire - thank you for the compliments.


----------



## MaxBuck

Wow, that tie is spectacular, upr_crust.

Forgot to chime in yesterday on that olivey checked New & Lingwood suit. You look better in that suit (IMO) than in any other you've displayed here. Well-chosen purchase, to say the least.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Wow, that tie is spectacular, upr_crust.
> 
> Forgot to chime in yesterday on that olivey checked New & Lingwood suit. You look better in that suit (IMO) than in any other you've displayed here. Well-chosen purchase, to say the least.


Thank you for the compliments, Max. I've had yesterday's suit now for a couple of years - a chance encounter with New & Lingwood's suit rack during a sale, and my current partner found the suit on the rack - a lucky find, it would seem. However, now you've made all my other suits jealous .


----------



## Jovan

Howard said:


> Are those a shiny silver, Jovan?


No, black.


----------



## GWW

It's been a while since I last posted on here, but I actually would like to do so more often now.

To start this off here's what I wore today:


----------



## Bama87

First WAYW post, so be easy. 



LRL shirt and tie
Savane pants
Clarks socks
Cole Haan Air Pinch Tassel Loafer


----------



## Silver-streak

I've always enjoyed upr's pics while I was lurking, but that last rig was exceptional. I'm inspired to attempt the pocket watch chain with my three piece, but I'm not sure if I can pull it off. Really like the collar bar as well.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> The weather in NYC continues to be wintry of temperature, and is predicted to be wet by the afternoon. A last hurrah, then, for what is one of my heaviest flannel suits - let us hope that it will be too warm for the weather quite soon.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - no name brand
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> Raincoat & scarf - Burberry
> Hat - Tesi


very nice ensemble Upr, I'm sure by next month you'll be able to ditch the overcoats and scarves.


----------



## upr_crust

Unfortunately, Howard, April has arrived, nearly as cold as yesterday's March 31st, so the coats and scarves stay on the menu for another day, at least.

One hopes that I do not look to be the April Fool.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Longmire
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks to everyone for posting. I've been running around a lot, so here's a big post: the green tweed jacket is from last Tuesday, and the brown flannel is from this Tuesday.

























And this was yesterday:


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice combination of blue and gray.


----------



## Roycru

For some reason, someone knotted a cover for part of a tree growing on Third Street in Los Angeles.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (Italian era made in Italy) silk two button darted jacket, pink OCBD, and repp tie, Squarextraordinaire tie, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Standmoks......


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not quite up to your usual standards, SP. I can, and do, get behind sportcoat/checked shirt/jeans/fun socks/loafers, but this doesn't quite fly. The coat doesn't distinguish itself as a casual piece, and I'm afraid a gray tartan shirt doesn't do it for me (I don't like gray shirts, and I believe tartan needs color). The belt, jeans, and shoes are not my bag at all.

Anyway, I wore this today.


----------



## GWW

YRR that's a very nice blazer you have there, but might I suggest that you button the bottom button aswell?
It doesn't look right to me withe the bottom two buttons further apart than the two pair above them.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not quite up to your usual standards, SP. I can, and do, get behind sportcoat/checked shirt/jeans/fun socks/loafers, but this doesn't quite fly. The coat doesn't distinguish itself as a casual piece, and I'm afraid a gray tartan shirt doesn't do it for me (I don't like gray shirts, and I believe tartan needs color). The belt, jeans, and shoes are not my bag at all.


What about the jacket is it that seems not to make itself casual? The colour, the peaks, or both? It's cotton, and has almost no structure; I've never been able to wear it, successfully, with anything other than jeans - though nicer jeans, and other shirts, in the past. Perhaps I'd have done better to skip the blazer and wear my bomber jacket today.


----------



## upr_crust

A breath of spring, perhaps. I won last week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website, which was all black and white and severity, so, as the party responsible for setting this week's challenge, I chose "Get some color in your life!" as this week's theme. To that end, today's "greenery".

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt, tie and PS - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> A breath of spring, perhaps. I won last week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website, which was all black and white and severity, so, as the party responsible for setting this week's challenge, I chose "Get some color in your life!" as this week's theme. To that end, today's "greenery".
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt, tie and PS - BB
> Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


This is wonderfully done and I do enjoy the spring colors. I would never be able to pull off such elegant outfits.

I did have a question about the tie and pocket square. It looks very similar in color, but different patterns. I am sure you were fully aware of it when making the decision. Would a different colored pocket square work better? I've been sitting here for the past few minutes, and the only thing I could come up with is a plain white pocket square. And I don't know if that enhances the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> This is wonderfully done and I do enjoy the spring colors. I would never be able to pull off such elegant outfits.
> 
> I did have a question about the tie and pocket square. It looks very similar in color, but different patterns. I am sure you were fully aware of it when making the decision. Would a different colored pocket square work better? I've been sitting here for the past few minutes, and the only thing I could come up with is a plain white pocket square. And I don't know if that enhances the outfit.


Thanks for the compliments. As for today's pocket square, it is a bit "matchy-matchy" for the tie, but it was by far the most suitable one from the selection in my drawer of pocket silks, and I decided just to go with it. Ideally, the colors of the PS I used are fine, but the balance of them should be reversed - the majority of the PS would be blue with a bit of the light green of my tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

GWW said:


> YRR that's a very nice blazer you have there, but might I suggest that you button the bottom button aswell?
> It doesn't look right to me withe the bottom two buttons further apart than the two pair above them.


Thank you. I hear what you're saying, but I think the only time that's noticeable is when I'm standing still for a picture. It doesn't bother me when I'm moving.



StylePurgatory said:


> What about the jacket is it that seems not to make itself casual? The colour, the peaks, or both? It's cotton, and has almost no structure; I've never been able to wear it, successfully, with anything other than jeans - though nicer jeans, and other shirts, in the past. Perhaps I'd have done better to skip the blazer and wear my bomber jacket today.


I don't think a solid dark gray without a _lot_ of texture is likely to look right as an odd jacket, and the peak lapels don't help it.


----------



## Howard

Wow Upr, that is a really fancy scarf.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire was chosen with the weather in mind (it is to rain this afternoon in NYC), and it illustrates the downside of non-iron chinos - attempting to have them tailored leaves traces of their original configuration all over the place - grrrr.

Well, at least it's Friday, and not cold. Continuing with the Easter egg color scheme from yesterday, today's ensemble.

Blazer & trousers - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Macgill & Co.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire was chosen with the weather in mind (it is to rain this afternoon in NYC), and it illustrates the downside of non-iron chinos - attempting to have them tailored leaves traces of their original configuration all over the place - grrrr.


Yikes. I'll have to remember that about the non-iron chinos. Definitely some crease memory there, but not to worry, you still look great.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, overall, great outfit - nice Easter / spring vibe. But that mess - as you acknowledged - at your pants cuff is not Upr acceptable - you have just set the bar too high for yourself (in my world, those pants would be fine).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, overall, great outfit - nice Easter / spring vibe. But that mess - as you acknowledged - at your pants cuff is not Upr acceptable - you have just set the bar too high for yourself (in my world, those pants would be fine).


Trust me, were it not to be raining this afternoon, these chinos would not have seen the light of day (at least not until they've been dry-cleaned and pressed - perhaps an industrial steam press can fix my cuffs). Otherwise, thanks, and good to see you back.


----------



## Howard

Upr: So when is the next holiday color scheme?


----------



## Matt S

I don't often post photos of myself on here, but here is what I wore to a black tie event last night:



I would have preferred the backless waistcoat to have lapels instead of a piece of satin trim around, but don't think I paid more than $20 for it. The shirt is my favourite part of the outfit, made by Frank Foster in a fancy white-on-white stripe with cocktail cuffs.


----------



## Jovan

Looks most excellent. Who made the dinner suit?


----------



## Matt S

Jovan said:


> Looks most excellent. Who made the dinner suit?


Thank you! It's from Aquascutum, so I think it's made by H. Freeman.


----------



## GWW

Yesterday was indeed a Good Friday:












Spoiler


----------



## StylePurgatory

Marvellous, GWW! My wedding tie was nearly an identical pattern to your bow tie from yesterday! Here's me from today, and my entry for the Get Some Colour In Your Life challenge Over There.

This turned out a little "robo-pose," but what can you do?





And, a little tribute to a regular picture from this week's Challenge Leader:










Inadvertently, I really like how this shirt goes with these trousers, all on their own!


----------



## eagle2250

^^You are looking very dapper, StylePurgatory. Nicely done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## HamilcarBarca

GWW, that's a cool outfit! Very elegant.
StylePurgatory, you look good too rocking the bowtie!

Today I wore this to church. Maybe a bit too Gatsbycore but nice enough day to wear out on Easter Sunday.










This one is for my man Howard who says I need to smile more


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Marvellous, GWW! My wedding tie was nearly an identical pattern to your bow tie from yesterday! Here's me from today, and my entry for the Get Some Colour In Your Life challenge Over There.
> 
> And, a little tribute to a regular picture from this week's Challenge Leader:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inadvertently, I really like how this shirt goes with these trousers, all on their own!


Thanks, StylePurgatory, for the visual tribute, though over at That Other Website, I generally don't post the arms crossed photo - I am sure they're all scratching their collective heads as to your meaning. Oh, well, their loss . Thanks for joining in the challenge over yonder, and best of luck to your entry.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, StylePurgatory, for the visual tribute, though over at That Other Website, I generally don't post the arms crossed photo - I am sure they're all scratching their collective heads as to your meaning. Oh, well, their loss . Thanks for joining in the challenge over yonder, and best of luck to your entry.


Thanks! Though so far I'm making a fairly weak showing, as usual. Heck, even my Black Tie rig garnered very few votes that once.


----------



## Shaver

It's early, but the wretched hound was pestering. Dog walking scruffs:


----------



## dr.butcher

Visiting family in Oz so had someone to snap a few photos. There's something for everyone to dislike in these photos, including a button-down shirt with a DB blazer, and rolled up coat sleeves.

The first photo is a wool/mohair hopsack DB blazer from Ring Jacket, a BB shirt, frui tie, Rubinacci victory square, Uniqlo jeans, C&J chestnut penny loafers.



The second and third photos are a seersucker suit (in blue and white stripes, though it's hard to see in the photos) from Ring Jacket, Unqilo linen shirt, vintage tie, Simonnot-Godard cotton pocket hank, Carmina dark brown monks.





Keep in mind I'm traveling and have to make do with what I brought. The belt doesn't go with the seersucker and the metals don't match (belt and shoes), I also would have considered a different tie and possibly shoes as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Easter Monday, and an ensemble thrown together in a very short period of time.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> GWW, that's a cool outfit! Very elegant.
> StylePurgatory, you look good too rocking the bowtie!
> 
> Today I wore this to church. Maybe a bit too Gatsbycore but nice enough day to wear out on Easter Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my man Howard who says I need to smile more


very nice


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice scarf, Isn't that scarf a bit too big?


----------



## GWW

Thanks, StylePurgatory and HamilcarBarca.

Shaver, that's quite a jump: from wearing an overcoat and gloves directly to wearing simply a shirt and trousers.
Are the trousers possibly by Peter Christian in the colour "Imperial"?


----------



## zeppacoustic

I think they are the mulberry moleskins. 

Great looking dog Shaver.


----------



## upr_crust

Today is overcast, and threatening rain this PM, but at least it's relatively warm here in NYC. Trying to force spring to appear by color scheme alone . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ferragamo
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - BB
Hat - Scala


----------



## sskim3

Upr that is a wonderful tie! of course the rig is great but wow. That tie looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: T.M. Lewin
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Fading Fast

UPR, this is one of your understatedly perfect outfits. The N&L's suit fit is incredible, that tie is beautiful and it harmonizes perfectly with the suit, shirt and suspenders. And the little pop and color echo from the socks are the right amount. Overall, the outfit, at first glance, looks very nice, but with just a moment of focus, one realizes that something special happened here, quietly and confidently. Well done sir.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Today is overcast, and threatening rain this PM, but at least it's relatively warm here in NYC. Trying to force spring to appear by color scheme alone . . .
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Ferragamo
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - BB
> Hat - Scala


Upr: nice ensemble, no overcoat today?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, the lack of overcoat yesterday proved to be most unwise - it was quite cold by the end of the day. I've not made that mistake today.

With the last hurrah (one hopes) for winter temperatures in NYC today and tomorrow, I'm getting one more wearing out of today's suit.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J 
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Selentino


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: 1901
Tie: Thomas Pink


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, moderators.


----------



## FLMike

^What happened?


----------



## sskim3

^spammer trying to get you to link on a link for women's clothes....


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> It's early, but the wretched hound was pestering. Dog walking scruffs:


Your "scruffs" are better than most men's "dressed up".



dr.butcher said:


> Visiting family in Oz so had someone to snap a few photos. There's something for everyone to dislike in these photos, including a button-down shirt with a DB blazer, and rolled up coat sleeves.
> 
> The first photo is a wool/mohair hopsack DB blazer from Ring Jacket, a BB shirt, frui tie, Rubinacci victory square, Uniqlo jeans, C&J chestnut penny loafers.
> 
> 
> 
> The second and third photos are a seersucker suit (in blue and white stripes, though it's hard to see in the photos) from Ring Jacket, Unqilo linen shirt, vintage tie, Simonnot-Godard cotton pocket hank, Carmina dark brown monks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm traveling and have to make do with what I brought. The belt doesn't go with the seersucker and the metals don't match (belt and shoes), I also would have considered a different tie and possibly shoes as well.


I like both outfits save for one element each.

The blue jeans simply don't work with that blazer. They are too close in colour. A pair of chinos (or jeans, I must be mad!) in a shade of brown would have been fantastic, echoing the tie.

Similarly, the second outfit is let down by the tie looking out of place. The colour is fine, but the tiny knot on a width width and art deco design are a bit much, even dated I'd say. A knit tie in burgundy, perhaps with small white stripes, would have done this casual seersucker suit justice.



crocto said:


> Suit: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt: 1901
> Tie: Thomas Pink


Nice colour combination there. Does the tie have light blue dots? I'm so used to you wearing a pocket square that I'm disappointed there isn't one here.


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel suit
Rugby shirt
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
Kent Wang pocket square
no name tie bar from eBay
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Howard, the lack of overcoat yesterday proved to be most unwise - it was quite cold by the end of the day. I've not made that mistake today.
> 
> With the last hurrah (one hopes) for winter temperatures in NYC today and tomorrow, I'm getting one more wearing out of today's suit.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - C & J
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Hat - Selentino


Upr: that is a sharp looking scarf.


----------



## nbj08

upr_crust said:


> Tie - Ferragamo


I absolutely love that tie. Very nice, upr.


----------



## crocto

Jova, the tie does indeed have light blue dots. I do have a purple gingham square that would have looked nice but it slipped my mind. There's always next time.


----------



## StylePurgatory

I had on a pretty good rig today, mostly chosen out of necessity as I had to rush out of the house on short notice, and so I grabbed things from my "worn but not soiled" pile. The emergency thar caused my rush also prevented a picture, sadly. I did finally get a shot of my work clothes, which I've been curious to know people's opinions of, even though they don't really fit the general interests here. Well, here you are, anyway:



Jacket: Stormtech, with custom branding added
Pants: Nike
Shirt: UnderArmour ColdGear
Gloves: MIA Hockey, before they were bought by Warrior
Socks (not seen): Bauer Vapor
Skates: Made to Measure Graf G3, with Velocity Steel runners
Laces: Pro Edge Waxed
Stick: Easton piece of junk, taped with Lowry Pro.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ You look very much at ease and natural in your work clothes, StylePurgatory - thanks for the picture.

Another (and perhaps the last) day of wintry weather in NYC this spring. (Tomorrow promises to be wet, but warmer, at least.) One last hurrah for the flannel in the closet, and for today's topcoat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat & scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## RogerP

^^^ This is totally awesome.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> ^^^ This is totally awesome.


I definitely agree, the scarf is beautiful.


----------



## dr.butcher

Jovan said:


> Your "scruffs" are better than most men's "dressed up".
> 
> I like both outfits save for one element each.
> 
> The blue jeans simply don't work with that blazer. They are too close in colour. A pair of chinos (or jeans, I must be mad!) in a shade of brown would have been fantastic, echoing the tie.
> 
> Similarly, the second outfit is let down by the tie looking out of place. The colour is fine, but the tiny knot on a width width and art deco design are a bit much, even dated I'd say. A knit tie in burgundy, perhaps with small white stripes, would have done this casual seersucker suit justice.


Thanks for the feedback. The blue-on-blue didn't occur to me given the different materials, but brown probably would have been nicer. My trousers selection is somewhat lacking at the moment but I will definitely be working on that this year.

The wide width is partly because the top button is open, but you're correct that it is a really tiny knot. Being a vintage tie with trousers that don't have a high-rise, a FIH is about as much length as I can spare. I agree with the knit tie being a better choice. I recently bought a Drake's knit which was my first decent knit tie and I plan to get another dozen or so (not all Drake's!!) so that I can wear them more regularly over the summer.


----------



## dr.butcher

Roycru said:


> For some reason, someone knotted a cover for part of a tree growing on Third Street in Los Angeles.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece (Italian era made in Italy) silk two button darted jacket, pink OCBD, and repp tie, Squarextraordinaire tie, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Standmoks......


The knitted tree is hipster graffiti lol. That is some outfit!



HamilcarBarca said:


> GWW, that's a cool outfit! Very elegant.
> StylePurgatory, you look good too rocking the bowtie!
> 
> Today I wore this to church. Maybe a bit too Gatsbycore but nice enough day to wear out on Easter Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my man Howard who says I need to smile more


Is that a white suit, or only a SC?



upr_crust said:


> Today's attire was chosen with the weather in mind (it is to rain this afternoon in NYC), and it illustrates the downside of non-iron chinos - attempting to have them tailored leaves traces of their original configuration all over the place - grrrr.
> 
> Well, at least it's Friday, and not cold. Continuing with the Easter egg color scheme from yesterday, today's ensemble.
> 
> Blazer & trousers - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Macgill & Co.


Upr, nice to see you in a SC and odd trousers, you do it well.


----------



## dr.butcher

Jovan said:


> Black Lapel suit
> Rugby shirt
> Brooks Brothers "University" tie
> *Kent Wang pocket square*
> no name tie bar from eBay
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


White linen or Chinese brocade? I can't see from the photo.


----------



## upr_crust

It is currently raining cats and dogs here in NYC, judging from the recent thunderclap, and the wetness of the streets. Over at That Other Website, the Friday Challenge is to wear a white shirt with a sports jacket. I believe that today's attire qualifies on that score.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt, trousers, shoes and PS - BB
Bow tie - PRL
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## dr.butcher

Nice sock Upr, who is the maker?


----------



## Howard

very nice Upr, I like the bow tie.


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> Nice sock Upr, who is the maker?


Today's socks are Pantherellas. A friend made me a gift of several pairs of them - most comfortable and interesting patterns.



Howard said:


> very nice Upr, I like the bow tie.


Thanks, Howard. I found the bow tie at Century21, downtown, near my office - a very deep discount - a lucky find.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Bit late, but Easter Sunday.


----------



## ruvort

StylePurgatory said:


> Bit late, but Easter Sunday.


The sidewalk line is so perfectly lined up with your hand that it looks like you are holding a cane at first glance.

Great look though 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

StylePurgatory said:


> Bit late, but Easter Sunday.


Where's your pimp cane?


----------



## dr.butcher

StylePurgatory said:


> Bit late, but Easter Sunday.


Very nice. Where were you going?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Upr, I've enjoyed your recent atypical rigs: chinos, bowtie, whimsical Ferragamo tie.


----------



## StylePurgatory

dr.butcher said:


> Very nice. Where were you going?


Thank you. Just mass, and then out for tea after.


----------



## upr_crust

Spring-like temperatures and sunshine - time to dig out a suit from the closet that hasn't been worn in a while.

Suit, braces, and shoes - Paul Staurt
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## AbleRiot

Absolutely perfect Crusty! Perfect outfit for today's weather - Really like the subtlety and accent of the light blue.


----------



## Howard

very nice Upr, this picture reminds me of those old time detectives you see either on television or in the films.


----------



## dr.butcher

Howard said:


> very nice Upr, this picture reminds me of those old time detectives you see either on television or in the films.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Book 'em Danno!


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and a mild day, after a predicted bout of early rain. I've eschewed even the wearing of a hat - it would seem I don't need the insulation this morning.

Happy Spring.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie, cufflinks - BB
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - C & J


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Upr, this picture reminds me of those old time detectives you see either on television or in the films.





dr.butcher said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Book 'em Danno!


More Eliot Ness than Jack Lord (fedoras would be superfluous in Honolulu), but I get your drift . . .


----------



## Howard

dr.butcher said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Book 'em Danno!


I was thinking Humphrey Bogart but he worn a trench coat.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and a mild day, after a predicted bout of early rain. I've eschewed even the wearing of a hat - it would seem I don't need the insulation this morning.
> 
> Happy Spring.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, tie, cufflinks - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - C & J


very nice Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and sunny - a perfect day to start bringing a lighter weight suit into rotation.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Hackett, London
Cufflinks - SFA
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> ...
> Tie - Hackett, London
> Cufflinks - SFA


upr_crust, very elegant ensemble today. I can, and maybe many can, learn a lot from how you mix-match the colors and patterns beautifully.

Question: is the tie color purple, blue or other color? Somehow for some reason it is shown, on my monitor, two different colors. The first attached image the color is more like a blue one but the second image shows it as purple. I wonder if I should get my eyes checked ...


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> upr_crust, very elegant ensemble today. I can, and maybe many can, learn a lot from how you mix-match the colors and patterns beautifully.Question: is the tie color purple, blue or other color? Somehow for some reason it is shown, on my monitor, two different colors. The first attached image the color is more like a blue one but the second image shows it as purple. I wonder if I should get my eyes checked ...


Thanks for the compliments. To answer your question and for reference, the tie is definitely purple, the pinstripes of the suit are lavender, and the graph check of the shirt is dark blue.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## brendon

Ive loved all your outfits jovan . I like this outfit to except i wouldnt pair a collar pin with BD not sure it works. But if you like it thats all that matters.


----------



## sskim3

Haven't posted a pic in this thread for awhile.

BB suit
Bloomingdales shirt 
Tie Bar bow tie
JAB pocket square
Unseen AE chili shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and sunny - a perfect day to start bringing a lighter weight suit into rotation.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Hackett, London
> Cufflinks - SFA
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


very nice Upr, I guess when the weather turns warmer, will we still see your hats?


----------



## winghus

I originally didn't care for scotch grain shoes but the more I see them actually being worn versus on a shelf at a store, the better I like them.


----------



## Jovan

brendon said:


> Ive loved all your outfits jovan . I like this outfit to except i wouldnt pair a collar pin with BD not sure it works. But if you like it thats all that matters.


I like the way it looks when other people (like Young Repp-Robate) wear them. At least you didn't claim it was the belt and suspenders of collar fastenings like someone else just did.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blazer and ecru PPBD shirt, F. R. Tripler Madras tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds walnut Lombards......


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday - sunny but cooler, hence the lightweight topcoat and hat - probably overkill by the afternoon, but useful this morning.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - PRL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand (Magnanni)
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino


----------



## brendon

Jovan said:


> I like the way it looks when other people (like Young Repp-Robate) wear them. At least you didn't claim it was the belt and suspenders of collar fastenings like someone else just did.


 I would never claim that as I like to give a constructive opion not a negative. And as far I as consenered if you think it looks good then ignore others.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> I like the way it looks when other people (like Young Repp-Robate) wear them. At least you didn't claim it was the belt and suspenders of collar fastenings like someone else just did.


But I'm dangerous and edgy!

And, TBH, I feel tremendous guilt about wearing a collar pin with a BD collar, but I also know I'm not going to stop doing it, since I don't plan on buying many point-collar shirts.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Causal today.


----------



## Howard

that's a very fancy scarf Upr.


----------



## Jovan

SP: Very nice. I'll have to copy that look with my own gingham shirt sometime.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> But I'm dangerous and edgy!
> 
> And, TBH, I feel tremendous guilt about wearing a collar pin with a BD collar, but I also know I'm not going to stop doing it, since I don't plan on buying many point-collar shirts.


I've considered trying shirts with a soft, long pointed semi-spread collar. They seem to take collar bars/pins well.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm going five for five with grey suits this week. No description, as one or more pieces to this ensemble have come from less-than-stellar sources.


----------



## Howard

very nice Upr. I guess no overcoat today eh Upr?


----------



## Jovan




----------



## StylePurgatory

Jovan said:


> SP: Very nice. I'll have to copy that look with my own gingham shirt sometime.


High praise, indeed. Thank you. I quite like your last post.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you! And apologies for looking pissed off. It was more me being unsure why this jacket likes to lift off my neck when I take pictures of it.


----------



## StylePurgatory

It looks like it might want (but not need) letting out ever so slightly. I wouldn't say it's enough to justify the cost of alteration, not by quite a stretch. Easy check: does the problem persist if you wear it without the vest?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> I've considered trying shirts with a soft, long pointed semi-spread collar. They seem to take collar bars/pins well.


That's about how I feel, though I don't love that collar style without a collar pin quite enough. I think a pinned club collar can look very cool, too.


----------



## cosmic_cookie

StylePurgatory said:


> Causal today.


I really like you're shirt and jacket combination. I hope you don't mind if I steal that style while I'm on this side of the world :biggrin:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliments. To answer your question and for reference, the tie is definitely purple, the pinstripes of the suit are lavender, and the graph check of the shirt is dark blue.


Thanks for the breakdown, Upr! This should be the season for pretty colors, and I love how they play against the conservative gray.


----------



## upr_crust

An early start to the week, and photographic proof that I can take these shots in my sleep (see the seated pose).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks for the breakdown, Upr! This should be the season for pretty colors, and I love how they play against the conservative gray.


White, grey, and lavender/purple is a common color combination for me to wear, in any season, so don't be surprised if you see it more often in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Upr, your dedication to your daily photo set is admirable, and appreciated. I'm sure you'd have enjoyed the extra couple of minutes in bed today. Thanks you! And you look great today, if sleepy.


----------



## StylePurgatory

cosmic_cookie said:


> I really like you're shirt and jacket combination. I hope you don't mind if I steal that style while I'm on this side of the world


Merci. Servez-vous!


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Upr, your dedication to your daily photo set is admirable, and appreciated. I'm sure you'd have enjoyed the extra couple of minutes in bed today. Thanks you! And you look great today, if sleepy.


I am glad that the efforts I expend in this matter are appreciated, and not merely the byproduct of some exhibitionist tendencies in my psyche . For your part, at the time that you posted your reply to my posting, you must have been up very early indeed, if you are at home in Vancouver. Let us hope that you were in a time zone more favorable to a good night's sleep.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that black area part of your overcoat?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Is that black area part of your overcoat?


I believe that to which you are referring is the navy blue detachable wool collar to my raincoat. It matches the zip-out wool lining of the raincoat (the lining makes the raincoat warm in winter - a very good thing).


----------



## upr_crust

This evening, I'm attending a members' preview at the Metropolitan Museum for an exhibit of art of the courts of the sultans of the Deccan Plateau in India. The subtitle for the show is "Opulence and Fantasy". Today's attire is about as opulent or fantastical as I can get on a Tuesday morning.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J


----------



## crocto

Back from vacation.

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: T.M. Lewin
Cufflinks: Burberry
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## fred johnson

upr,
I usually post on the Trad Forum but lurk around here on occasion. I have to say your outfits are outstanding, in fit, coordination and, most important, composition. Your pic presentations are elegant and as comprehensive as your clothes and shoe wardrobes. My heartfelt compliments to you.


----------



## upr_crust

fred johnson said:


> upr,
> I usually post on the Trad Forum but lurk around here on occasion. I have to say your outfits are outstanding, in fit, coordination and, most important, composition. Your pic presentations are elegant and as comprehensive as your clothes and shoe wardrobes. My heartfelt compliments to you.


Thank you - I am at a loss for words to thank you fully for your compliments. I must credit AAAC (and That Other Website), and years of listening to constructive criticism on my photo postings (and honest review of the photos that I've posted), as well as seeing the efforts of others' posts for the current level of results.


----------



## Howard

Very Nice, Upr.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Great look.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> I am glad that the efforts I expend in this matter are appreciated, and not merely the byproduct of some exhibitionist tendencies in my psyche .


Quite! I have only one suit, a dark gray worsted Brooks Bros. standard, and have little occasion to wear it. Still, simply seeing how I might add interest to an ensemble by the simplest means--a lavender shirt instead of sky blue, for example--is useful to me. Your honest pleasure in what you're doing is encouraging.


----------



## upr_crust

I can tell you that "opulence" was heavily featured in last night's show at the Met Museum, as the first gallery was devoted to jewels - including some quite large diamonds (Golconda, the world's major source of diamonds until the 19th century, was one of the Deccani sultanates). The locals must have picked up on this - the members' preview was quite well-attended - both the galleries and the Petrie Court (where refreshments were served) were full to overflowing.

Alas, back to an ordinary Wednesday . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Musem of Art
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## StylePurgatory

Upr, I think that might be one of my favourite combos yours. The colours all meld so well. I even bet you'll have lots of thumbs Over There today.

Crocto, that's a great patterned shirt to put with a suit.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Upr, I think that might be one of my favourite combos yours. The colours all meld so well. I even bet you'll have lots of thumbs Over There today.
> 
> Crocto, that's a great patterned shirt to put with a suit.


As of midday, the thumb count for today stands at 10, and I've not make the magic 20 since Thursday. (For those not familiar with That Other Website, there is a thread over there that re-posts all the postings from their version of this thread that attain 20 thumbs-up.)

Judging from experience, today's attire will not break the 20 mark, but that doesn't discount your compliment in any way - I value the judgement of the source of the comment highly .


----------



## Howard

quite a nice combination of colors, Upr.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> Great look.


Thanks!

Two at once: yesterday (burgundy AE Sanfords)



















And today (dark brown AE Strands):


----------



## Shaver

Bernoulli and Shaver capering about the City of Dreaming Spires.

Note: I am not a midget, rather Mr B is a towering 6 foot 5


----------



## upr_crust

Great photos, Shaver (and Bernoulli) - makes me want to be back in the Old Country (I'll be there next in mid-August).

Speaking of things Britannic, the labels of most of my attire today. It's turned cold again in NYC, hence the extra layers of clothes.

Suit - Tyrwhitt
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Braces - New & Lingwood (which turned out to be superfluous - this suit only has belt loops  ) 
Boots - Cheaney, via Harrods
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, you have been hitting the ball out of the park day after day and today is no exception: the colors, textures and style all compliment and enhance each other. And I love the fun boots. 

That said, and this is not mitigating, when I - which I usually do - first quickly scrolled through your pictures without reading or stoping, I thought the suit looked "off" in a way. Then, I went back slowly and looked at the pictures and - and it took some thinking - realized that, IMHO, the drape of the suit isn't right (the material rolls oddly in places, doesn't flow but folds and has some quirky puckers) - it doesn't feel like it moves naturally with your body.

Then I looked and saw it was a Tyrwhitt - which is a brand I haven't nothing against and have never owned - but, IMHO, is not nearly as well constructed as your other suits. 

Does your outfit look fantastic - yes. Did you put it together better than anything I've every done - yes. This is a very specific observation about a very small criticism - not of you - but the that suit versus your other incredible suits. 

I read a post recently on this site that said if you can't think of something nice to say about someone's clothes, then don't say anything. I am against being rude or aggressively negative, but think it is interesting to learn why some things look better or not as good - so I posted this comment, not to be negative, but to open a discussion as I am quite open to hearing that others disagree and what they think about the suit, etc.


----------



## AbleRiot

Fading Fast said:


> I thought the suit looked "off" in a way....the drape of the suit isn't right (the material rolls oddly in places, doesn't flow but folds and has some quirky puckers) - it doesn't feel like it moves naturally with your body.


IMO, the suit appears to have a boxier(fuller?) cut which is why it drapes like an overcoat. It doesn't appear to taper in at the waists as Crusty's other suits. Nonetheless, he's allowed ONE "off day" during the entire year  (Then again, he's still dressed better than I am today)


----------



## FLMike

^You better watch yourself, FF. Howard is gonna come after you!


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka said:


> ^You better watch yourself, FF. Howard is gonna come after you!


I hear ya, but I did go out of my way to make the point that, even today, Upr is still dressed better than I ever have been in my life.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, you have been hitting the ball out of the park day after day and today is no exception: the colors, textures and style all compliment and enhance each other. And I love the fun boots.
> 
> That said, and this is not mitigating, when I - which I usually do - first quickly scrolled through your pictures without reading or stoping, I thought the suit looked "off" in a way. Then, I went back slowly and looked at the pictures and - and it took some thinking - realized that, IMHO, the drape of the suit isn't right (the material rolls oddly in places, doesn't flow but folds and has some quirky puckers) - it doesn't feel like it moves naturally with your body.
> 
> Then I looked and saw it was a Tyrwhitt - which is a brand I haven't nothing against and have never owned - but, IMHO, is not nearly as well constructed as your other suits.
> 
> Does your outfit look fantastic - yes. Did you put it together better than anything I've every done - yes. This is a very specific observation about a very small criticism - not of you - but the that suit versus your other incredible suits.
> 
> I read a post recently on this site that said if you can't think of something nice to say about someone's clothes, then don't say anything. I am against being rude or aggressively negative, but think it is interesting to learn why some things look better or not as good - so I posted this comment, not to be negative, but to open a discussion as I am quite open to hearing that others disagree and what they think about the suit, etc.





AbleRiot said:


> IMO, the suit appears to have a boxier(fuller?) cut which is why it drapes like an overcoat. It doesn't appear to taper in at the waists as Crusty's other suits. Nonetheless, he's allowed ONE "off day" during the entire year  (Then again, he's still dressed better than I am today)





FLCracka said:


> ^You better watch yourself, FF. Howard is gonna come after you!


FF and Able,

Your observations about today's suit are accurate, to a degree. There is the mitigating circumstance that I've not worn this suit in the last nine months, and it's been sitting, rather crushed, in my closet in its dry cleaning wrappers, so it may not be draping as well as it might, were it freshly cleaned/steamed out.

That being said, it is not a particularly high quality suit. I bought it for the fact that it has a double-breasted waistcoat, and at the time that I bought it, I didn't have a suit with that detail. Subsequent to that, I bought the suit that I wore Tuesday, the Ralph Lauren Purple Label, which also has a double-breasted waistcoat, and is a much better manufactured suit (and was more than twice the price of the Tyrwhitt suit, even at a 60% discount). You pays your money, you takes your chances.

For what it is, and what I paid for it, today's suit is OK, but it's no work of genius.

As for wearing boots with today's attire, it was a moment of caprice on my part. The current spring catalog for Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole shows some of the Phineas Cole suits worn with Chelsea boots, and I thought that, with the narrow legs and wide cuffs of today's trousers, the boots might work. Otherwise, I chose boots as I hadn't worn them in a while, I like these boots, and it will soon (one hopes) be too warm to wear them.

As for Howard, I am sure that he will realize that your comments are constructive criticism, not an attack on me .


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB


----------



## AbleRiot

Just to prove that Crusty is still dressed better than I am today 

jacket/pants- Banana Republic
Shirt - Brooks brothers
Belt - Misuri
Shoes - Bostonian 
Hat - Stetson


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Bernoulli and Shaver capering about the City of Dreaming Spires.
> 
> Note: I am not a midget, rather Mr B is a towering 6 foot 5
> 
> 
> View attachment 14545
> View attachment 14546


both of you look quite distinguished.


----------



## Howard

very nice colors Upr.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> ^You better watch yourself, FF. Howard is gonna come after you!


What is that supposed to mean, Cracka?


----------



## Howard

> As for Howard, I am sure that he will realize that your comments are constructive criticism, not an attack on me


I wouldn't say anything to hurt or offend anyone in any such matter, you should know me by now. I compliment in a nice way.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> What is that supposed to mean, Cracka?


I was just making a funny. You are such a strong supporter of upr_crust....like his #1 fan, so to speak.....so I was warning FF that you might come after him for (constructively) criticizing upr's outfit today. I didn't mean it literally. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## willtrade

crocto said:


> Back from vacation.
> 
> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & Tie: T.M. Lewin
> Cufflinks: Burberry
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


I like the shirt and collar spread is awesome. For me, I probably would have picked one of the two
dominant colors in the shirt and get a textured tie in that color. I think the solid color textured tie 
with a charcoal suit would look great.


----------



## willtrade

crocto said:


> Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
> Tie: JAB


Very nice. The light blue, lavender, and charcoal all work well together.


----------



## Peak and Pine

AbleRiot said:


> Just to prove that Crusty is still dressed better than I am today


You look particularly good there with your Sinatra hat. It's fitting since you're both from Jersey. The shirt placket and collar, stiff and good. Starched? I like the starch. Your pants are the perfect length. And since you brought up the Upper comparison, take heart that you don't have yellow crud all over your glasses like he seems to in recent pics. Tsk, tsk. (He won't be offended by that because he'll never see it. Why? Because it's really tough to read stuff if you've got yellow crud all over your glasses.)


----------



## StylePurgatory

Everyone looks great lately. I'm looking forwards to getting back to a bit of normalcy. Wearing a jacket and tie once or twice a week will make me feel much better!


----------



## Shaver

Peak and Pine said:


> You look particularly good there with your Sinatra hat. It's fitting since you're both from Jersey. The shirt placket and collar, stiff and good. Starched? I like the starch. Your pants are the perfect length. And since you brought up the Upper comparison, take heart that you don't have yellow crud all over your glasses like he seems to in recent pics. Tsk, tsk. (He won't be offended by that because he'll never see it. Why? Because it's really tough to read stuff if you've got yellow crud all over your glasses.)


The glow reflected in Upr's spectacles is cast by the pile of gold stacked in the corner of his apartment.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> The glow reflected in Upr's spectacles is cast by the pile of gold stacked in the corner of his apartment.


Shh - you said that you wouldn't tell! It's leftovers from my uncle Alberich, the Nibelung. Oy, he was such a gnome.

Happy Friday to you all. The Challenge over at That Other Website was a two-week affair - using the same article of clothing, wear it in different two different ways or contexts. Today's suit was worn last Friday, and I believe that I've achieved a different look with it today then last week.

It's also wintry cold outside, hence the overcoat, scarf and hat.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> I was just making a funny. You are such a strong supporter of upr_crust....like his #1 fan, so to speak.....so I was warning FF that you might come after him for (constructively) criticizing upr's outfit today. I didn't mean it literally. Sorry for the confusion.


I just like his clothing, he is quite the distinguished well to do man. He's got his style and I got my style.


----------



## Howard

Upr: What color is that hat?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What color is that hat?


Thank you for your comments above, and today's hat is light brown.


----------



## upr_crust

Lifestyle photos from the weekend - members' preview of the new Whitney, which has the most spectacular outdoor spaces, in terms of views, of any museum in New York. The new museum building will become an instant sensation when it opens to the public Friday, and the outdoor terraces will become selfie heavens.


----------



## upr_crust

Recycling the suit I wore Saturday evening for this morning, with change of shirt and tie.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Bexley
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## FLMike

Upr, is that a black suit?


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Upr, is that a black suit?


It is indeed - the only one I currently own, as it happens.


----------



## red_shift

Monday tends to be my most formal day at the office:


























Suit - Martin Greenfield
Shirt - LE Herringbown patterned
Tie - Tiffany inspired tie from the Metropolitan Museum of Art- (gift from Zinc2005)
PS - Standard White Cotton
Shoes - AE Hale black calf


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Lifestyle photos from the weekend - members' preview of the new Whitney, which has the most spectacular outdoor spaces, in terms of views, of any museum in New York. The new museum building will become an instant sensation when it opens to the public Friday, and the outdoor terraces will become selfie heavens.


That's a nice view.


----------



## Howard

red_shift said:


> Monday tends to be my most formal day at the office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit - Martin Greenfield
> Shirt - LE Herringbown patterned
> Tie - Tiffany inspired tie from the Metropolitan Museum of Art- (gift from Zinc2005)
> PS - Standard White Cotton
> Shoes - AE Hale black calf


What happened to your face?


----------



## red_shift

Howard said:


> What happened to your face?


I think we have a great set of people here at AAAC but the general Internet is a whole 'nother thing


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: Tommy Hilfinger
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Jovan

From last Thursday. New BB Glen plaid.


----------



## upr_crust

Congrats on the new suit, Jovan, but, from the pictures, it would appear that the trousers are a bit too long, and might benefit from a bit of tapering. Just my $.02.

The sun has returned to NYC, and with it milder temperatures. Let me look a bit more seasonally appropriate than I have done to date this spring.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## red_shift

Today's entry - I can't compare to all the veterans here but I've always appreciated your feedback.


























Jacket - BB 346 
I noticed some X'ing on the coat - is it too much?
Shirt - BB
Tie - LE Navy Knit 50/50 Mohair/Wool
PS - TieBar Linen
Shoes - AE Strand Walnut


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Redshift, I'm not a fan of the Tiffany tie, but I wear ties that other people would be repulsed by, so whatever. The geometry of the knot/shirt collar in that rig is bad, though. If you want to use a windsor or a half-windsor, aim for the proportions that Jovan has in his shot with the glen plaid suit. I'd do a four-in-hand, and a longer/wider shirt collar, though.

Today's is nice, but I'm not quite sure about the yellow in the hank. I think the coat is right on the line -- any tighter and it would be too tight at the waist.


----------



## red_shift

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Redshift, I'm not a fan of the Tiffany tie, but I wear ties that other people would be repulsed by, so whatever. The geometry of the knot/shirt collar in that rig is bad, though. If you want to use a windsor or a half-windsor, aim for the proportions that Jovan has in his shot with the glen plaid suit. I'd do a four-in-hand, and a longer/wider shirt collar, though.
> 
> Today's is nice, but I'm not quite sure about the yellow in the hank. I think the coat is right on the line -- any tighter and it would be too tight at the waist.


I appreciate that YRR - something I've struggled with is ties that are too long for a four-in-hand and my fallback is the half-Windsor knot. I agree that for that small lapeled shirt it's out of proportion.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

red_shift said:


> I appreciate that YRR - something I've struggled with is ties that are too long for a four-in-hand and my fallback is the half-Windsor knot. I agree that for that small lapeled shirt it's out of proportion.


Have you tried a double four-in-hand?


----------



## kjartanovich

That's a great suit, *Jovan*, the new Glen Plaid and I was going to mention the trousers being too wide from the knee down and perhaps a bit too long but *upr* beat me to it.


----------



## red_shift

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Have you tried a double four-in-hand?


I've never heard of that knot so I learned something today, thanks YRR! I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

red_shift said:


> I've never heard of that knot so I learned something today, thanks YRR! I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


Glad to have helped. Our our stcolumba, who more often posts on the trad forum, is a master of the DFIH.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## Jovan

The trousers are something I plan to work on for sure.


----------



## Howard

red_shift said:


> I think we have a great set of people here at AAAC but the general Internet is a whole 'nother thing


That's quite alright, you don't have to explain.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I definitely like those suspenders.


----------



## red_shift

YRR - I like the color combination and the not too busy pocket square. I've only thrifted one DB blazer and had no luck with it so far; what are your thoughts on them for general wear?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

red_shift said:


> YRR - I like the color combination and the not too busy pocket square. I've only thrifted one DB blazer and had no luck with it so far; what are your thoughts on them for general wear?


I like them, but I will say that it took a long time to find one I liked in a thrift store. They're more complicated than an SB jacket, so there's more that can go wrong in their fit, but on the flip side, I think you can play with proportions a bit more (you have a lot of wiggle room on jacket length and shoulder extension with a DB).

This one has been my go-to navy blazer for a few months. I wear it just about once a week. That'll go down as it gets warmer, and I wear more SB blazers.


----------



## Jovan

Was on a convention panel over the weekend about costuming. Here I am as "James Bond"... sort of. I had just gotten off work in time for it.

Black Lapel suit
The Knottery grenadine
Proper Cloth shirt
Ledbury pocket square
Unseen:
Ledbury charcoal wool socks
AE Park Ave in black


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Was on a *convention panel over the weekend about costuming.* Here I am as "James Bond"... sort of.


A convention panel about costuming? I am rather intrigued. Please do go on.


----------



## upr_crust

Simply Wednesday, and a beautiful spring day to be had outside in NYC.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrhwitt
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - PRL
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Howard

Upr: Did you change your tie in the next picture cause to me it looks like you went from purple in one photo to red in another or was it just the lighting?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Did you change your tie in the next picture cause to me it looks like you went from purple in one photo to red in another or was it just the lighting?


Today's tie is a jacquard weave, with a pattern that is mostly red, but with a little blue and white in it. Depending on how much detail the camera can pick up, the tie will photograph red or purple. You can see best what the tie actually looks like in the close-up photo.


----------



## red_shift

Wednesday
Probably the last time I'm going to be able to wear my cords and my other tweed jackets since the weather is improving.


























Jacket - Levi Strauss & Co.
Shirt - LE
Pants - Bill's M3 Corduroy 
Tie - Wool - Armstrong Family Tartan
PS - TieBar Cotton
Shoes - AE Dalton Walnut

*YRR* - Appreciate the notes and the DB jacket. I felt out of place in mine but that's something I can get over, especially if I find the right fit.

*Peak and Pine* - I'd not thought to cut the blade and I understand that no one would be the wiser. For today I tried my first double four-in-hand but I think that for a knit it would be overkill so I'm considering your advice.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren


----------



## mankson

red_shift said:


> Shoes - AE Dalton Walnut


Nice boots


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: Lauren Ralph Lauren


I would shorten the tie by 4-6 inches.


----------



## red_shift

Upr_crust - I really like the waistcoat on your RLPL suit. Does that style go by a certain name?


----------



## upr_crust

red_shift said:


> Upr_crust - I really like the waistcoat on your RLPL suit. Does that style go by a certain name?


The waistcoat is simply a double-breasted waistcoat with peak lapels. Beyond that, I've never heard of a specific word to describe the button placement (set trapezoidally as it is today, rather than rectangularly, as they are on my Charles Tyrwhitt double-breasted waistcoat).


----------



## red_shift

upr_crust said:


> The waistcoat is simply a double-breasted waistcoat with peak lapels. Beyond that, I've never heard of a specific word to describe the button placement (set trapezoidally as it is today, rather than rectangularly, as they are on my Charles Tyrwhitt double-breasted waistcoat).


*upr* - Thank you, now I know what to look for and I won't come off as completely green.

*mankson* - You'd never know they were seconds and well worth the price. I'm hoping to have them for years.


----------



## dr.butcher

Following the Where Are Your Keys discussion, I've experimented with a change from key wallet to lapel chain.



(I'm a little hunched over here getting the shot, as you can see. I tried for a full body in the mirror but there wasn't enough room to step back and the mirror is too narrow.)

I'm not giving up my key wallet, just for those days when I need my pockets light. The keys thread through the T-bar at the end.



Actually, I think three keys are too much for my breast pocket (and I love my key wallet too much to ever give it up), so I'll put something else on the end of the chain, perhaps a mini pocket knife or something else useful... Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## upr_crust

Something a little different for a Thursday - sunny but cooler in NYC, perfect time for one more wearing of this flannel suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Canali


----------



## red_shift

Thursday
Trying something from Put This On's seersucker guide - Navy blazer and seersucker pants. The weather didn't cooperate though, it's cold and rainy today.


























Blazer - Stanley Blacker
Pants - Bill's Khakis M1
Tie - Rooster Scottish Wool
PS - TieBar brown silk
Shirt - Land's End
Shoes - Hanover Shell PTBs


----------



## Howard

very nice tie Upr, is that peach color?


----------



## upr_crust

To answer your question, Howard, yesterday's tie is, in real life, orange. For whatever reason, it photographed browner than it is, and I had to color-correct it a bit.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a knit tie. Since I have exactly three of them, this provided a greater challenge than one might expect, but here are the results, in any case.

Blazer, trousers & shoes - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Michelsons of London, via Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - PRL
Penhaligon's Douro


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> Something a little different for a Thursday - sunny but cooler in NYC, perfect time for one more wearing of this flannel suit.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Hermes
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Canali


upr_crust, I noticed something besides the top button of the suit jacket. Is this bump some special mechanism for the suit?


----------



## Woofa

UPR,

I only notice this because your suits of course always fit amazingly well. But the pants on this one don't seem to hang very well. Could just be the angle or perhaps you have something in your right pocket and it changes the drape. Jumped out at me when all of your photo's are usually near perfect so figured I would let you know.


----------



## RogerP

Today.


----------



## Shaver

Roj, that is as smooth a shoulder as one could ever hope to witness. Excellent work. 

Btw- I covet that beautiful pocket square. :great:


----------



## FLMike

^Agree with Shaver. Love everything from the ankles up. The shoes are just not my cup of tea. They read a litttle 20's gangsterish, to my mind.


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> upr_crust, I noticed something besides the top button of the suit jacket. Is this bump some special mechanism for the suit?





Woofa said:


> UPR,
> 
> I only notice this because your suits of course always fit amazingly well. But the pants on this one don't seem to hang very well. Could just be the angle or perhaps you have something in your right pocket and it changes the drape. Jumped out at me when all of your photo's are usually near perfect so figured I would let you know.


BestFit, I can assure you that there is nothing near the single button of my suit from Thursday, save for fabric and my belly.

Woofa, I agree that the drape of the trousers of Thursday's suit was severely lacking. The fabric, a lightweight flannel, seems to cling to my legs like flypaper (and in about as ungainly a manner). Grrrr . . .


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> BestFit, I can assure you that there is nothing near the single button of my suit from Thursday, save for fabric and my belly.


I thought I did not make it clear. Here is the mark of the bump on the other side of the quarter.








As to the trouser drape, I thought maybe a press will fix the issue.


----------



## dr.butcher

Roger, agree with FLCracka -- though I do like the shoes -- from top to bottom a superb ensemble. Do tell more about that pocket square...


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Today.


Holy Crap! This is just so smooth. I love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents. The pocket square is a wool / silk blend by Drakes - which seems to be the brand of all my favorite squares.


----------



## Howard

Rog, those are some nice shiny shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> I thought I did not make it clear. Here is the mark of the bump on the other side of the quarter.
> View attachment 14597
> 
> 
> As to the trouser drape, I thought maybe a press will fix the issue.


What you are seeing is the button hole.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> What you are seeing is the button hole.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> BestFit, I can assure you that there is nothing near the single button of my suit from Thursday, save for fabric and my belly.
> 
> Woofa, I agree that the drape of the trousers of Thursday's suit was severely lacking. The fabric, a lightweight flannel, seems to cling to my legs like flypaper (and in about as ungainly a manner). Grrrr . . .


Upr, my shark skin pair have a similar problem, but I've found it's most often caused by wearing OTC, wool socks. The shark skin being a bit of a "grabby" weave, it catches with the wool socks - does the same with the wool lining of my raincoat, to some extent. I wore a pair of cotton ankle socks with that suit this week, and the problem disappeared. Yours may indeed be clinging to your legs, themselves, but thought I'd share. You could always try shaving your legs baby-smooth, of course!


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Upr, my shark skin pair have a similar problem, but I've found it's most often caused by wearing OTC, wool socks. The shark skin being a bit of a "grabby" weave, it catches with the wool socks - does the same with the wool lining of my raincoat, to some extent. I wore a pair of cotton ankle socks with that suit this week, and the problem disappeared. Yours may indeed be clinging to your legs, themselves, but thought I'd share. You could always try shaving your legs baby-smooth, of course!


The weave of Thursday's flannel suit is indeed "grabby", and I was wearing OTC socks with it, which may account for the lack of drape of the trousers. I'll leave the shaving of my legs for when I start my career in competitive swimming .

New week, and something newly dug out of the archives - I've not worn today's suit since last September, apparently, and have combined it with a tie that I bought some 25 years ago, I believe - I have become my own source for vintage clothing . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J Edgwares


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Socks: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## FLMike

crocto said:


>


crocto, your tie looks way too long again. Consider tieing it so that the point hits somewhere within your belt buckle, if possible. This one is hitting half-way down your fly, it appears.


----------



## Jovan

Dinner followed by Avengers: Age of Ultron with the significant other. The movie was a fun time with some minor nitpicks, but I said the same of the previous film. (The trailer to Ant-Man, however, makes me wish they'd done a Black Widow movie even more.) All in all, a good date night.

"Gentry Penney's" madras sport coat
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Polo silk knit tie
Lands' End surcingle and khakis
Gold Toe socks
Allen Edmonds bit loafers


----------



## Howard

Upr; looking good as usual.


----------



## kjartanovich

That's one funky sport coat *Jovan*, I like it... ehm, is it just the moment of the shot that it looks like your knit tie is tucked in your khakis? :confused2:


----------



## FLMike

kjartanovich said:


> .. ehm, is it just the moment of the shot that it looks like your knit tie is tucked in your khakis? :confused2:


^This. If it's a length issue, I'd recommend a pair of scissors as a solution!


----------



## crocto

FLCracka said:


> crocto, your tie looks way too long again. Consider tieing it so that the point hits somewhere within your belt buckle, if possible. This one is hitting half-way down your fly, it appears.


Yeah the last two times have been rush jobs. I retied when I got to work and it's better now.


----------



## Jovan

kjartanovich said:


> That's one funky sport coat *Jovan*, I like it... ehm, is it just the moment of the shot that it looks like your knit tie is tucked in your khakis? :confused2:


No. It looks goofier to have it covering my entire belt buckle. I also cannot tie it any shorter or the satin lined area that is supposed to go around the neck will cause a lot of knot slippage during the day.


----------



## upr_crust

Another warm spring day in NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Staurt
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## StylePurgatory

Really like the cuff links today, Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Really like the cuff links today, Upr.


The design is derived from a Byzantine wedding ring, hence the two clasped hands. They are among my favorite "go to" sterling silver cufflinks.


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Howard

Upr: your socks and tie pattern match, love it.


----------



## zeppacoustic

RogerP said:


> Today:


Fantastic. Those shoes rock.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and cooler, for a day at least, in NYC - time to wear today's suit once more before it gets too warm.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Socks: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, tie, and pocket square
Express cufflinks
Vannucci socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax

https://imageshack.com/i/paUie2wej


----------



## RogerP

Thanks zepp.

I looked in the mirror before stepping out the door this morning and it occurred to me that I might just be wearing an American flag.


----------



## zzdocxx

Left my house yesterday morning at 0930, arrived in London 9am today (that's 1 am San Diego time), here I am at Heathrow.

Jacket -- Canali from ebay, amazing that this was warm, comfortable, and is impossible to wrinkle.

Shirt -- Tommy Bahamas, sorry but wanted something comfortable. Collar is really too insubstantial in size and stiffness. I finally wore it outside the lapels.

Undershirt -- Nautica

Trousers -- Zanella, sort of a poplin.

Shoes -- Alden


----------



## Howard

> Midweek, and cooler, for a day at least, in NYC - time to wear today's suit once more before it gets too warm.


Upr, So what happens when it gets too warm will you change into something that's less stuffy?


----------



## dr.butcher

kjartanovich said:


> That's one funky sport coat *Jovan*, I like it... ehm, is it just the moment of the shot that it looks like your knit tie is tucked in your khakis? :confused2:


As long as the tie is not too wide, and there's a minimal difference in width between the top and the bottom of the tie, as is common with knits, then tucking it into the pants looks okay. It was quite common a few decades back and can be seen in any number of TV shows on regular schmoes.

Jovan great look, horse bit loafers are a great finishing touch.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr, So what happens when it gets too warm will you change into something that's less stuffy?


When it gets warmer, I'll switch to suits made of lighter weight materials.

Yet something else dragged out of the archives - a suit I've not worn in six months or more. Happily, it still seems to fit.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BBGF
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Recoletas district, Buenos Aires, Argentina
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## FLMike

Cool socks, upr! For me today, all BB with AE Strands.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

Very nice Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and not a moment too soon. Today's suit hasn't been worn in over a year, and, remarkably enough, it still fits. Happy accidents happen every day.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston


----------



## Howard

Wow Upr, I like the look of that tie.


----------



## Jovan

Suit, shirt, tie: Brooks Brothers
Pocket square: Ledbury
Socks: Gap
Shoes: Allen Edmonds
Watch: Timex Weekender on J. Crew NATO


----------



## willtrade

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & Socks: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


Very nice!


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple for a warm Monday morning, albeit with rather outre socks . . .

Suit - JAB Joseph
Shirt - Lewin
Tie & cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Socks - Nagrani
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## FLMike

BB suit/shirt/tie, Alden for BB color 8 tassels, Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

Upr: What do you mean by outre socks?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What do you mean by outre socks?


What I meant was that yesterday's socks were a bit outlandish, a bit bold in style.

Today, it's to hit 86F/30C or more here in NYC, so it's meteorologically appropriate for linen - the first linen of the season.

Sports jacket - BB MTM
Shirt, tie, trousers - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, way to shake up the week - linen, not a suit, outstanding spectators (didn't know Tyrwitt even carried shoes - any idea who makes them?) - well done. I feel like you have declared cold weather in NYC over 'till the fall.

Croto, your shirt and tie look outstanding together and part of a very nice rig overall.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, way to shake up the week - linen, not a suit, outstanding spectators (didn't know Tyrwitt even carried shoes - any idea who makes them?) - well done. I feel like you have declared cold weather in NYC over 'till the fall.
> 
> Croto, your shirt and tie look outstanding together and part of a very nice rig overall.


FF, thanks for the comments, but tomorrow, it's not to go above 70F/21C - and that's fine, I would like a little more spring before summer sets in. As for Tyrwhitt's shoes, the lower-end ones are made for them by Loake, and their better (or more expensive ones) are generally made for them by Barker (who, I believe, made my spectators).


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt & Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> Croto, your shirt and tie look outstanding together and part of a very nice rig overall.


Thanks. When I got the shirt I was hoping the blue would be a little lighter shade so I looked less like Gordo Gekko.

I've seen some the CT shoes in person and they're not bad. The basic $199 ones are definitely better quality than my Johnston & Murphy ones. If you want I've got a 20% off corporate coupon you can use in the store. Let me know and I'll pass it along.


----------



## Fading Fast

crocto said:


> Thanks. When I got the shirt I was hoping the blue would be a little lighter shade so I looked less like Gordo Gekko.
> 
> I've seen some the CT shoes in person and they're not bad. The basic $199 ones are definitely better quality than my Johnston & Murphy ones. If you want I've got a 20% off corporate coupon you can use in the store. Let me know and I'll pass it along.


Thank you for the very generous offer, I'll PM you if I get close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Howard

Upr, definitely nice the outfit is light colored and good for the warmer weather.


----------



## upr_crust

Cooler weather, and darker colors for today.

Suit - Tyrwhitt
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## FLMike

BB suit/shirt/tie. Alden color 8 belt and full straps.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice outfit, what is that you wear on your suit? And does it tell accurate time?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice outfit, what is that you wear on your suit? And does it tell accurate time?


The thing that I wear on my vest is a watch chain, which I found among the effects of my late father after he died. The watch attached to it is modern, with a wind-up mechanism, and was a present from my current partner, and it does keep accurate time, though the wind-up mechanism only lasts for about 30 hours or so, requiring a lot of rewinding, if I wear it a lot.


----------



## fred johnson

Howard said:


> Wow Upr, I like the look of that tie.


As do I


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> BB suit/shirt/tie. Alden color 8 belt and full straps.


Very, Very Nice, + for the full straps!


----------



## Fading Fast

*FL Cracka* - great classic outfit with an outstanding belt - the belt's design detail pattern you highlight is fantastic. I will be checking it out on line shortly as I might have to add it to my wardrobe.

*Upr,* Howard highlighted one of my favorite details of yours - your watch chain adds a quiet elegance to so many of your outfits. I am, though, going to call you out on complaining about having to wind your watch daily (I believe there is a support group for others suffering under such a burden ). I wear a 1920s watch and like the daily routine of winding it - it's nice to have something that isn't digital / synchronized / etc.

And while I'm picking on you: "...effects of my late father after he died -" a bit of a tautology. All meant in good fun as you do everything so well (and I don't), I boost my sad little ego by finding any minor flaw in your fantastic posts.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> [*Upr,* Howard highlighted one of my favorite details of yours - your watch chain adds a quiet elegance to so many of your outfits. I am, though, going to call you out on complaining about having to wind your watch daily (I believe there is a support group for others suffering under such a burden ). I wear a 1920s watch and like the daily routine of winding it - it's nice to have something that isn't digital / synchronized / etc. And while I'm picking on you: "...effects of my late father after he died -" a bit of a tautology. All meant in good fun as you do everything so well (and I don't), I boost my sad little ego by finding any minor flaw in your fantastic posts.


The problem with winding my pocket watch is merely that, since I do not wear it every day, it has inevitably stopped whenever I do take it out of the watch drawer - not an efficient way to tell time, though were I to wear it constantly, I would not have this problem. As for the tautology, I point out that I could have taken the watch chain from my later father's possession prior to his death, though I would have been loathe to do so. As it was, I didn't know of its existence until I had the job of going through his things when we were clearing out his house. (A side note - it's remarkable how much stuff you can put in a very small house when one have 50+ years of continuous occupancy - especially one with a large unfinished attic!).


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Very, Very Nice, + for the full straps!


Thank you very much. Early in my business career - before I branched out and started to diversify my dress shoe rotation - I wore a pair of black calf full-straps to work nearly every day. Bought them at a New Orleans Brooks Brothers while there for the Sugar Bowl in the late 90's. Still have 'em!


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> *FL Cracka* - great classic outfit with an outstanding belt - the belt's design detail pattern you highlight is fantastic. I will be checking it out on line shortly as I might have to add it to my wardrobe.


Thanks a lot, FF! I bought it at the Alden store in midtown Manhattan, probably about ten years ago. Not sure if they still carry that exact model, but I do like it. While it is supposed to be Color 8, it has taken on more of a brownish look as it's aged.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a suit with loafers. Here is one proposed solution to that design problem - a second may appear tomorrow as well.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - BB
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The problem with winding my pocket watch is merely that, since I do not wear it every day, it has inevitably stopped whenever I do take it out of the watch drawer - not an efficient way to tell time, though were I to wear it constantly, I would not have this problem. As for the tautology, I point out that I could have taken the watch chain from my later father's possession prior to his death, though I would have been loathe to do so. As it was, I didn't know of its existence until I had the job of going through his things when we were clearing out his house. (A side note - it's remarkable how much stuff you can put in a very small house when one have 50+ years of continuous occupancy - especially one with a large unfinished attic!).


Good point on the grammar - you are correct / I am wrong. And yes, having had to both clear out my grandmother's small apartment and, then, my father's modest house - it is amazing how much stuff accumulates. It took a herculean individual effort to go through it all and remove the items the family wanted and, then, a small army of people came to take the rest away - sad, but away from that, yes, amazing how much stuff there was.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a suit with loafers. Here is one proposed solution to that design problem - a second may appear tomorrow as well.


How about that! I don't ever go to SF but it sounds like my suit and full-straps rig from yesterday was timely.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: J. Crew
Socks: English Laundry
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The problem with winding my pocket watch is merely that, since I do not wear it every day, it has inevitably stopped whenever I do take it out of the watch drawer - not an efficient way to tell time, though were I to wear it constantly, I would not have this problem. As for the tautology, I point out that I could have taken the watch chain from my later father's possession prior to his death, though I would have been loathe to do so. As it was, I didn't know of its existence until I had the job of going through his things when we were clearing out his house. (A side note - it's remarkable how much stuff you can put in a very small house when one have 50+ years of continuous occupancy - especially one with a large unfinished attic!).


So you just wear it for status?


----------



## Greenshirt

^Definitely a big nod on this combo. I really like the combination of shirt, tie, cufflinks, and the suit color, plus the shoes and the socks.


----------



## upr_crust

Day Two of Suits with Loafers . . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - BB


----------



## StylePurgatory

Upr, great socks! I also love the PoW check. The most interesting piece, today, is the tie. I find the two colours of stripes soften the aggressive shade of orange, making the whole effect well balanced.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> Upr, great socks! I also love the PoW check. The most interesting piece, today, is the tie. I find the two colours of stripes soften the aggressive shade of orange, making the whole effect well balanced.


Thanks, SP. The socks were a present from a friend in the UK - Pantherelllas - and the tie I've had for a long time - upwards of a decade, I'd say. It is very bright, but as you note, the stripings break up the vividness of the orange background, "taming" it to a degree.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like the tie, it definitely stands out.


----------



## kjartanovich

*Upr*, those Robert Talbott PS's you often wear are just marvellous... and as always, the rest of the outfit is great too :winner:
I don't think I will ever get used to seeing loafers worn as 'proper' footwear though...


----------



## Bama87

upr_crust said:


> What I meant was that yesterday's socks were a bit outlandish, a bit bold in style.
> 
> Today, it's to hit 86F/30C or more here in NYC, so it's meteorologically appropriate for linen - the first linen of the season.
> 
> Sports jacket - BB MTM
> Shirt, tie, trousers - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


Love this outfit on you. This might sounds strange, but when you wear brown belts they really seem to"pop" on you for some reason. Maybe because I'm used to seeing black belts these last few weeks/months.

I need to hang out with you for a week or three. Always so put together. Please tell me you wear ragged t-shirts or athletic shorts at some point during the day. Are you a real person?


----------



## Roycru

upr_crust said:


> The problem with winding my pocket watch is merely that, since I do not wear it every day, it has inevitably stopped whenever I do take it out of the watch drawer - not an efficient way to tell time, though were I to wear it constantly, I would not have this problem. As for the tautology, I point out that I could have taken the watch chain from my later father's possession prior to his death, though I would have been loathe to do so. As it was, I didn't know of its existence until I had the job of going through his things when we were clearing out his house. (A side note - it's remarkable how much stuff you can put in a very small house when one have 50+ years of continuous occupancy - especially one with a large unfinished attic!).


Upr_Crust, I keep my watches on a watch holder, and I wind them every morning. Keeping them wound and keeping them upright (the same as they are when in a pocket) is good for the watch.

You can find all sorts of wonderful antique pocket watch holders and pocket watch stands on eBay. You might find one that you like, and then you would see your watch every morning and remember to wind it, and your watch will be very happy that you got it a nice holder to hang out on.


----------



## upr_crust

kjartanovich said:


> *Upr*, those Robert Talbott PS's you often wear are just marvellous... and as always, the rest of the outfit is great too :winner:
> I don't think I will ever get used to seeing loafers worn as 'proper' footwear though...


Thanks, KJ. The Robert Talbott pocket squares all have come from my local discounter, most for the princely sum of $7.99 apiece. Some days, one gets lucky . . .



Howard said:


> Upr: I like the tie, it definitely stands out.


Thank you, Howard.



Bama87 said:


> Love this outfit on you. This might sounds strange, but when you wear brown belts they really seem to"pop" on you for some reason. Maybe because I'm used to seeing black belts these last few weeks/months.
> 
> I need to hang out with you for a week or three. Always so put together. Please tell me you wear ragged t-shirts or athletic shorts at some point during the day. Are you a real person?


I am indeed a real person - it says so on my warranty card from the Real Person Factory . As for T-shirts and shorts, I generally reserve that look for the gym, where I'll be in a couple of hours from now.



Roycru said:


> Upr_Crust, I keep my watches on a watch holder, and I wind them every morning. Keeping them wound and keeping them upright (the same as they are when in a pocket) is good for the watch.
> 
> You can find all sorts of wonderful antique pocket watch holders and pocket watch stands on eBay. You might find one that you like, and then you would see your watch every morning and remember to wind it, and your watch will be very happy that you got it a nice holder to hang out on.


Thank you, Roycru - I never knew such things existed. I may have to take you up on your suggestion.


----------



## upr_crust

After a busy weekend, the simplest of attire for a foggy Monday.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - J. Press
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, 

Braces: nice New York 1930s movie glamor vibe

Shoes: very cool double buckle strap

Socks: I've noticed you've been stepping out a little more in your socks and I like it - today's add a fun punch (and seem almost Jovan inspired)

Fog: I work from home, started very early today, had my head buried in my computer, looked up after about two hours of work and noticed I had been transported to the coast of Maine in the early morning (or what I image London to be)


----------



## FLMike

BB 346 suit, BB shirt, CT tie, AE Strands


----------



## billy36

Really like those shoes FLCracka, Colour goes great with the rest of the get up.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, Braces: nice New York 1930s movie glamor vibeShoes: very cool double buckle strapSocks: I've noticed you've been stepping out a little more in your socks and I like it - today's add a fun punch (and seem almost Jovan inspired)Fog: I work from home, started very early today, had my head buried in my computer, looked up after about two hours of work and noticed I had been transported to the coast of Maine in the early morning (or what I image London to be)


Glad that you like the braces, the shoes, and today's socks, which were less Jovan-inspired than Century 21 inspired - Nagrani socks at $8.99/pair were too tempting not to try. I had seen other posters at That Other Website touting Nagranis, so I took the opportunity to give them a try.


----------



## Howard

very nice Upr.


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust, fully hypothetically, of course, if someone were to find his way into your home, and steal all of your clothes, how much do you think that person would pay to alter them all to 36S? Just an academic exercise, I promise.


----------



## upr_crust

StylePurgatory said:


> upr_crust, fully hypothetically, of course, if someone were to find his way into your home, and steal all of your clothes, how much do you think that person would pay to alter them all to 36S? Just an academic exercise, I promise.


That would depend entirely upon the quality of the alterations tailor whom one would use, but, in general, cutting a suit down from a 42R or 42S to a 36S would be nearly as expensive as making it from scratch. That being said, I have circulated your photo to the doorstaff of my building, with orders to detain, just in case this academic exercise might be found to have a real-life use. (I can only hope that you do not wear a US 9.5 D size shoe . . . )


----------



## upr_crust

A grey day, with threat of rain, and a grey color scheme.

Suit - JAB
Shirt - BB
Tie - Bloomingdale's
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, shirt, tie, buckle and strap. AE Graysons.


----------



## Howard

Upr: So if it was a sunny day would you wear yellow?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: So if it was a sunny day would you wear yellow?


I don't have very much in yellow, but I would be more inclined to wear it on a sunny summer day, than a grey wintry one. Besides, if I had a yellow suit, I might mistaken for an overripe giant banana - not a good thing.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I don't have very much in yellow, but I would be more inclined to wear it on a sunny summer day, than a grey wintry one. Besides, if I had a yellow suit, I might mistaken for an overripe giant banana - not a good thing.


Or you could put on a bad toupee and be mistaken for Craig Sager ...


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Or you could put on a bad toupee and be mistaken for Craig Sager ...


That is truly foul. The sad thing is that his tie, which I believe is sold under the label Leonard, sells, at retail, at about the same price as Hermes.


----------



## Gurdon

upr_crust said:


> That is truly foul. The sad thing is that his tie, which I believe is sold under the label Leonard, sells, at retail, at about the same price as Hermes.


Upr, What a wonderfully eloquent way of expressing disapprobation. And you are so right. Thank you for sharing.

Gurdon


----------



## upr_crust

Out to dinner with old friends this evening.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Budd, London
Shoes - C & J


----------



## StylePurgatory

upr_crust said:


> I don't have very much in yellow, but I would be more inclined to wear it on a sunny summer day, than a grey wintry one. Besides, if I had a yellow suit, I might mistaken for an overripe giant banana - not a good thing.


If one wears a yellow suit, one must also wear a yellow, 10-gallon hat, and walk about town asking people "have you seen my monkey? He answers to George."


----------



## Howard

MaxBuck said:


> Or you could put on a bad toupee and be mistaken for Craig Sager ...


or Howard Cosell.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather today in NYC is cool, almost autumnal, and today's color scheme reflects that. As it is, the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to integrate something orange into one's attire - here is my attempt at that design problem.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Century 21 (the discount store in lower Manhattan, not the real estate brokerage) - cased Venetian glass tesserae, clear glass over cobalt, with gold leaf in between. 
Shoes - Canali


----------



## crocto

Suit & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
Shoes: Black Brown 1826


----------



## blacksabba

Just the other day in Southeast England, there was an interlude of sunlight in the thunderstorm.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice choice color tie.


----------



## upr_crust

One last chance to wear this attire before the heat of late spring/early summer descends upon NYC.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt, bow tie, trousers, shoes - BB
PS - New & Lingwood, London


----------



## Howard

Upr: Do you wear pre-made bow ties or bow ties you tie yourself?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> One last chance to wear this attire before the heat of late spring/early summer descends upon NYC.
> 
> Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
> Shirt, bow tie, trousers, shoes - BB
> PS - New & Lingwood, London


That's a lovely sport coat, Upr. Those trousers are dark brown, correct? Are they twill? It's getting too warm in the DC area for twill, but I like the vernal look of the green bowtie. I'll have to remember this until next year.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Do you wear pre-made bow ties or bow ties you tie yourself?


For many years, I couldn't tie a bow tie to save my life, but about four years ago, I learned how to tie a bow tie, and have been practicing ever since.


SlideGuitarist said:


> That's a lovely sport coat, Upr. Those trousers are dark brown, correct? Are they twill? It's getting too warm in the DC area for twill, but I like the vernal look of the green bowtie. I'll have to remember this until next year.


The trousers are dark brown gabardine - certainly lighter than cavalry twill, but it will soon be too warm in NYC for these trousers as well. Thanks for the comment on the sports jacket - a late-season sale item at Austin Reed this past February.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Upr: Do you wear pre-made bow ties or bow ties you tie yourself?


You do see the untied bow tie in upr's picture, right?


----------



## RogerP

Have a great weekend, gents.





Yes, the shoes are blue.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Yes, the shoes are blue.


Roger, with a photo like that, you are sorely tempting me to do something fiscally irresponsible and buy shoes like those - very, very handsome. Carmina? MTO?


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Roger, with a photo like that, you are sorely tempting me to do something fiscally irresponsible and buy shoes like those - very, very handsome. Carmina? MTO?


Vass MTO - thanks crusty.


----------



## Howard

> For many years, I couldn't tie a bow tie to save my life, but about four years ago, I learned how to tie a bow tie, and have been practicing ever since.


I'm with you, A long time ago someone taught me on how to tie a tie but then years later I forgot on how to so then that's why I bought pre-made clip on ties or zipper ones, I'm still trying to learn myself on how to tie a tie. I need people to help me.


----------



## RogerP

Today:



Shoes - Vass tri-cognac:


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

RogerP said:


> Today: Shoes - Vass tri-cognac:


RogerP, spectacular shirt/blazer combo and the shoes. :thumbs-up::thumbs-up: I got a question regarding the shoes: looking at the stitching at the welt, it seems like a Norwegian welt with two rows of stitching. Is this correct? Is there any construction detail you can share with us?


----------



## MaxBuck

Roger, those last two sport coats are terrific. You always are well-attired, of course, but these are especially impressive.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today:
> 
> Shoes - Vass tri-cognac:


looking quite dapper.


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> looking quite dapper.





MaxBuck said:


> Roger, those last two sport coats are terrific. You always are well-attired, of course, but these are especially impressive.


Thanks very much gents.



Searching_Best_Fit said:


> RogerP, spectacular shirt/blazer combo and the shoes. :thumbs-up::thumbs-up: I got a question regarding the shoes: looking at the stitching at the welt, it seems like a Norwegian welt with two rows of stitching. Is this correct? Is there any construction detail you can share with us?


Cheers. Yes, this is a 270 degree Goyser / Norvegese stitch on this pair:

And also on my similar pair on red cognac:


----------



## Jovan

No idea why my camera got so blurry on these last two days.

Wednesday:





Friday:





Today:



https://imageshack.com/i/ipYlOwccj


----------



## Tomayto




----------



## Roycru

A LEGO Too-Damn-Common (that's what we called him when I worked for The Metropolitan Museum Of Art and we Anglicized the names of all the dead Egyptians) and I. I am slightly backlit and wearing a Brooks Brothers patchwork Madras jacket, blue and white OCBD, and old cotton and polyester white trousers, Ben Silver tie, and Bass white bucs.......


----------



## triumph

RogerP said:


> Have a great weekend, gents.
> 
> Yes, the shoes are blue.


Love those shoes Roger.



RogerP said:


> Today:


May I know more bout the jacket please. Looks great.


----------



## upr_crust

It's officially summer wardrobe season (a.k.a. after Memorial Day), and it will be warm today in NYC, thus the advent of seersucker.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## RogerP

triumph said:


> May I know more bout the jacket please. Looks great.


Thanks - it's an inexpensive unlined Jack Victor that I picked up on a ridiculous off-season sale. It has become a spring and summer staple for me.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, Bam! summer is here - well done. Love the white shirt and madras (my guess) tie.

Roycru, Almost looks like your partner is a wearing a Fair Isle wrap. Your jacket is outstanding and great drape to your trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, Bam! summer is here - well done. Love the white shirt and madras (my guess) tie.


Your guess is correct - the tie is cotton madras - a perfect match for seersucker.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Your guess is correct - the tie is cotton madras - a perfect match for seersucker.


It looks as if your seersucker is light grey and white - my favorite seersucker color combo as it tamps down the noise that some of the stronger seersucker colors have. IMHO, seersucker, in today's world, is a strong enough statement that it doesn't need to be in a strong color (nothing wrong if it is, just becomes more of a statement), but that you added some color from the tie works perfectly. And yes, seersucker and madras (linen as well) harmonize beautifully with a Tom Collins, um, I meant summer weather.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> It looks as if your seersucker is light grey and white - my favorite seersucker color combo as it tamps down the noise that some of the stronger seersucker colors have. IMHO, seersucker, in today's world, is a strong enough statement that it doesn't need to be in a strong color (nothing wrong if it is, just becomes more of a statement), but that you added some color from the tie works perfectly. And yes, seersucker and madras (linen as well) harmonize beautifully with a Tom Collins, um, I meant summer weather.


Seersucker is visually close to being white, which comes with its own host of problems insofar as color coordination. With a suit this light, one has to tone down all but the smallest touches of strong color - any use of large areas of strong color immediately propels one into the universe of Fisher-Price toys or Ringling Brothers. As for Tom Collins, it's been a long time since I've had one, but they are quite the thing when the weather is hot .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Seersucker is visually close to being white, which comes with its own host of problems insofar as color coordination. With a suit this light, one has to tone down all but the smallest touches of strong color - any use of large areas of strong color immediately propels one into the universe of Fisher-Price toys or Ringling Brothers. As for Tom Collins, it's been a long time since I've had one, but they are quite the thing when the weather is hot .


Made properly, they have an ever so slight yellow hue (from the lemon juice) with a stronger splash of color from the lemon wedge garnish and, sometimes, a maraschino cherry. So the drink is not unlike a subdued seersucker gaining a splash of color from a madras tie. Now I want to stop working and make myself a Tom Collins.


----------



## Howard

Upr: that's a really nice tie.


----------



## williamson

A splendid striped tie, Jovan!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who likes my pictures and even more thanks to those of you who take the time and trouble to post their own pictures.

Standing by the front gate of the Gilmore Adobe, one of the oldest houses in Los Angeles, and wearing a Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink and blue glen plaid PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Crew patchwork Madras trousers, and Bass white bucs......


----------



## upr_crust

Roycru, only you can wear patchwork madras and make it look good. Thank you for posting.

Something out of the archives for today - I've not worn today's suit since last August, according to the dry cleaning tags. The jacket feels loose - some more work for my alterations tailor, methinks.

Suit & braces - Paul Stuart
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## MaxBuck

Really fine glen plaid, upr_crust.

You should be proud to require alterations to reduce the size of your clothing. Most of us sadly go the other direction.


----------



## crocto

Rogers how is it that your shoes never get creases?


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> I've not worn today's suit since last August, according to the dry cleaning tags. The jacket feels loose - some more work for my alterations tailor, methinks.


@upr_crust, since you have almost week-day posts in this thread with consistent pose (what a hard thing to do it consistently!! :thumbs-up, you can gather your pictures and make an animation chronically to see how your body shapes changes in the good direction.

To echo MaxBuck's post, not many men are heading in this direction. Once I was in a dressing room and saw one married man trying on jeans. The wife asked the men: which size of jeans do you need? The man replied "34" and then he saw me, with two jeans at hand, then shouted "32!!" The wife replies: what? are you shrinking?

Me, just waiting anxiously for a change room... :rolleyes2:


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> @upr_crust, since you have almost week-day posts in this thread with consistent pose (what a hard thing to do it consistently!! :thumbs-up, you can gather your pictures and make an animation chronically to see how your body shapes changes in the good direction.


The only problem with that would be having to see my fatter self - yikes!


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that a purple color bow tie or is it a pink color?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Is that a purple color bow tie or is it a pink color?


IRL the bow tie is lavender, which is purple doing a pink imitation - good enough for you?


----------



## upr_crust

Some days, you just don't feel like putting on a suit. For me, today is one of those days - warm, humid, with threat of thunderstorms this afternoon here in NYC.

All BB - shirt, trousers, shoes - even socks.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> Some days, you just don't feel like putting on a suit. For me, today is one of those days - warm, humid, with threat of thunderstorms this afternoon here in NYC.
> 
> All BB - shirt, trousers, shoes - even socks.


What about the belt? Is that BB as well? BTW, I see some fancy pattern on the belt...

A really nice rig for today.


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> What about the belt? Is that BB as well? BTW, I see some fancy pattern on the belt...A really nice rig for today.


Thank you. The belt is faux-croc, and is Polo.


----------



## Jovan

williamson said:


> A splendid striped tie, Jovan!


Thanks. Just a Banana Republic picked up at an end of season clearance.



upr_crust said:


> Some days, you just don't feel like putting on a suit. For me, today is one of those days - warm, humid, with threat of thunderstorms this afternoon here in NYC.
> 
> All BB - shirt, trousers, shoes - even socks.


Even casual you outshine most people.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> IRL the bow tie is lavender, which is purple doing a pink imitation - good enough for you?


looks perfect on you.


----------



## Howard

Upr: a very nice ensemble, you look laid back.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has cooled and dried out a bit today, so, back to suits. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to dress like a fruit or vegetable - my choice of comestible is shown below.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperials (Magnanni)











And the comestible . . .


----------



## LordSmoke

Earlier this week in Serbia.

Outside of a castle near Zrenjanin in my travelwear.
blazer = HSM
tie - George Neale
shirt, pants, ps - PF or JAB
shoes - JM









Defending (or attacking) the castle.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, very nice. 

You do some outstanding outfits with strong patterns and bold colors, but I am always most impressed with how well you do simple (which isn't simple at all). 

Your "simple" outfits have thoughtful textures and subtle patterns that make them elegant in an understated way. Today's is a great example. Both the tie and suit have subtle patterns and texture that add presence to what, at first blush, appears to a be a bunch of solid colors. It is always harder to do "simple" right as there is no where to hide, no distractions if it doesn't work. 

"Dress like a fruit or vegetable," clearly they are running out of ideas.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, very nice.
> 
> You do some outstanding outfits with strong patterns and bold colors, but I am always most impressed with how well you do simple (which isn't simple at all).
> 
> Your "simple" outfits have thoughtful textures and subtle patterns that make them elegant in an understated way. Today's is a great example. Both the tie and suit have subtle patterns and texture that add presence to what, at first blush, appears to a be a bunch of solid colors. It is always harder to do "simple" right as there is no where to hide, no distractions if it doesn't work.
> 
> "Dress like a fruit or vegetable," clearly they are running out of ideas.


Thank you. Today's cufflinks are quite "blingy" - they're new, and rather a mad impulse purchase (the jeweler from which they were bought is going out of business, and thus they were heavily discounted, and the jewelers in question are also friends who have done custom work for me - the combo of all of the circumstances made the purchase happen).

But, to the point, with cufflinks as bold as today's, and with today's tie (Charvets are always attention-getting), I had to keep the rest of the details simple to the point of austere. It is the principle best espoused by the famous operatic bass Boris Christoff, who stated, "There can only be one diva on the stage at one time". Apply that idea sartorially, you get today's attire.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you. Today's cufflinks are quite "blingy" - they're new, and rather a mad impulse purchase (the jeweler from which they were bought is going out of business, and thus they were heavily discounted, and the jewelers in question are also friends who have done custom work for me - the combo of all of the circumstances made the purchase happen).
> 
> But, to the point, with cufflinks as bold as today's, and with today's tie (Charvets are always attention-getting), I had to keep the rest of the details simple to the point of austere. It is the principle best espoused by the famous operatic bass Boris Christoff, who stated, "There can only be one diva on the stage at one time". Apply that idea sartorially, you get today's attire.


What I love is that, at ten paces, I bet it just looks like a nice suit, tie, shirt, etc., combo, but with each pace one gets closer, the nuances, the details, the quality, the texture, the subtlety becomes more visible and the outfit's elegance shines through. Of course, your guidance on handling bold pieces is why you do things so well.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice, I like purple.


----------



## Roycru

A few members of this group might still remember Dinah Shore singing, "See the USA in your Chevrolet, America's the greatest land of all".

Here I am, with the sort of Chevrolet that Dinah Shore use to sing about now painted on the wall of a barber shop.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue OCBD shirt, repp tie, and white trousers, Squrextraordinaire pocket square, and (once) white Florsheim wingtip bucs.....


----------



## g3org3y

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, very nice.
> 
> You do some outstanding outfits with strong patterns and bold colors, but I am always most impressed with how well you do simple (which isn't simple at all).
> 
> Your "simple" outfits have thoughtful textures and subtle patterns that make them elegant in an understated way. Today's is a great example. Both the tie and suit have subtle patterns and texture that add presence to what, at first blush, appears to a be a bunch of solid colors. It is always harder to do "simple" right as there is no where to hide, no distractions if it doesn't work.


Wholeheartedly agree with this. :cool2:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


> The weather has cooled and dried out a bit today, so, back to suits. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to dress like a fruit or vegetable - my choice of comestible is shown below.
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperials (Magnanni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the comestible . . .


I wouldn't have occasion to wear a Charvet tie, but I like this ensemble. The blinginess is kept in check by the conservative framing.

About those shoes: are these newer models? I wouldn't mind having such a pair, but I can't afford to spend a lot on something I wouldn't wear that often. But if current Florsheim works for you, it would certainly work for me.


----------



## Jovan

Polo "Congressman" blazer
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Brighton belt
L.L.Bean flannels
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> I wouldn't have occasion to wear a Charvet tie, but I like this ensemble. The blinginess is kept in check by the conservative framing.
> 
> About those shoes: are these newer models? I wouldn't mind having such a pair, but I can't afford to spend a lot on something I wouldn't wear that often. But if current Florsheim works for you, it would certainly work for me.


The Florsheims were actually made by Magnanni, who, apparently, do private label work for Florsheim's Royal Imperial line (as well as doing it for some of the house brand shoes at Paul Stuart and Bergdorf Goodman). The shoes themselves were on sale, and they had them both in my size and in my partner's size, so we got a little extra off for buying two pairs. As for most of what is sold under Florsheim's name, I would not touch it with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## upr_crust

Defensive dressing for a Monday. The weather is rainy, hence a suit on its last wearing before visiting the dry cleaner, and "beater" shoes. It is also a day in which I have to spend six hours in a room with other managers listening to some new edict from above, and for which I might actually want to look professional. Hence, the results below.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking quite sharp.


----------



## RogerP

Calendar says June, weather says October. Not happy. :angry:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Not happy, but looking like a million bucks! That just has to put a smile on your face, my friend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Cool and damp in NYC today - another opportunity to wear a three-piece suit without sweating like a dray horse in August . . .

Suit - Tyrwhitt
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Not happy, but looking like a million bucks! That just has to put a smile on your face, my friend. :thumbs-up:


Thank you kindly.

I've said it before crusty, but I am MAD about that suit with the double breastfed vest. I must see is Samuelsohn could MTO something similar.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> I've said it before crusty, but I am MAD about that suit with the double breastfed vest. I must see if Samuelsohn could MTO something similar.


I would say that the chances of Samuelsohn being able to MTO something in a double-breasted waistcoat are excellent, as Sammy is reportedly the factory whence Paul Stuart's suits are reputed to come, and this season, Stuart's has done a number of DB waistcoats in a similar configuration to mine. Go for it!


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice. No car coat today?


----------



## Roycru

Sitting next to a stoned lion......

Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy chalk stripe suit, Brooksease PPBD graph check shirt, black, blue, and white repp tie, Irish linen handkerchief, black calf belt, black socks, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has dried out in NYC, but remains spring-like cool (which is fine by me). Today's attire reflects both conditions.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, top-notch as always. And I love the little doodad at the end of your shoelaces (is there a real name for it). Also, unless my memory fails me (which it does regularly), you don't wear sweater vests or sweaters under your suits - do you? I ask because I could see you doing some very creative and fun things with a sweater vest as part of your outfits.


----------



## Luis50

crocto said:


> Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
> Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Socks: Express
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


Nice selection of colors and fabrics. Although, I think the fit could be much better for a MTM suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, top-notch as always. And I love the little doodad at the end of your shoelaces (is there a real name for it). Also, unless my memory fails me (which it does regularly), you don't wear sweater vests or sweaters under your suits - do you? I ask because I could see you doing some very creative and fun things with a sweater vest as part of your outfits.


I believe that the doodads are called "aglets", and, as for sweaters under a suit, I tend not to wear them simply because I'm always warm. I may experiment with odd waistcoats at some point - we shall see . . .


----------



## crocto

Luis50 said:


> Nice selection of colors and fabrics. Although, I think the fit could be much better for a MTM suit.


Thanks. Yeah it was my first MtM the fit is actually pretty good. The major problem is that I wanted a slim fit but they gave me a modern fit. You can read my review of it here.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I believe that the doodads are called "aglets", and, as for sweaters under a suit, I tend not to wear them simply because I'm always warm. I may experiment with odd waistcoats at some point - we shall see . . .


Nice bit of recondite knowledge you had up your Upr sleeve :

_Aglet: __a metal or plastic tube fixed tightly around each end of a shoelace._ (From Dictionary.com). So, I'd now say, those are fancy aglets on your shoes this morning.

As to sweater vests - some can be quite thin (intentionally so as they seem designed to fit under a suit jacket), but the variety and style-enhancing options are broad. Also, without the suit jacket on, they aren't anywhere near as hot as a sweater.

That said, while I don't tend to be warm, my Dad was warm his entire life (growing up, our house was in the low 60s / high 50s all winter), so I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Luis50

crocto said:


> Thanks. Yeah it was my first MtM the fit is actually pretty good. The major problem is that I wanted a slim fit but they gave me a modern fit. You can read my review of it here.[/
> 
> I see. As was mention several times, a lower button would be much better for your body. Still, the color choices here are very nice.


----------



## Howard

Upr: from a distance your tie looks brown and another distance it looks orange.


----------



## Jovan

Suit: Black Lapel
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Nautica
Pocket square: Kent Wang
Shoes: Allen Edmonds





Suit: Point Click Tailor
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Michael Kors
Pocket square: Kent Wang
Cufflinks: Express
Shoes: Allen Edmonds




https://imageshack.com/i/eyTFYif0j


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> I believe that the doodads are called "aglets", and, as for sweaters under a suit, I tend not to wear them simply because I'm always warm. I may experiment with odd waistcoats at some point - we shall see . . .


I assume they are removable? For when you have to change your laces? Where did you get them from?


----------



## Luis50

Very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP - nice to see you back posting, and always a great 'fit.

Howard - yesterday's tie, IRL, has an orange-red background, with blue, so, from a distance, it might look brown-ish.

Dr. Butcher, yesterday's shoes came with the leather aglets, and they are removable, so that I can transfer them to another set of shoelaces when that time comes.

Still cooler than normal here in NYC, but no sign of imminent wetness.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - David Donohue
Shoes - C & J private label for Paul Stuart


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: T.M. Lewin
Socks: Express
Shoes: Black Brown 1826


----------



## crocto

Luis50 said:


> crocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah it was my first MtM the fit is actually pretty good. The major problem is that I wanted a slim fit but they gave me a modern fit. You can read my review of it here.[/
> 
> I see. As was mention several times, a lower button would be much better for your body. Still, the color choices here are very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I asked and they can't really move the button stance, it's a shame because the shoulders are excellent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice light colors.


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Lewin suit & shirt, vintage collar with Gieves tie, gold kidney bean cufflinks, my new (but vintage) rolled gold Waltham hunter watch, fetter & curb double Albert chain (converted (back?) from an overlong single Albert) and Whal Eversharp pencil.


----------



## upr_crust

Here's what I'm wearing tomorrow. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to style oneself after a historical personage or a painting. As I've got an early morning tomorrow, I decided to be creative this evening. Results are as below.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's 
Braces - BB
Shoes - C & J











And now for the historical image, and my take on it . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Well done Upr. If memory serves, Churchill's ties came from Turnbull as well. In your final picture, you capture a bit of that indomitable Churchill spirit. 

And great choice. What a flawed and great man. Maybe the most important one of the Twentieth Century. His will might have been the final rampart that held Britain together until the US joined in.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Well done Upr. If memory serves, Churchill's ties came from Turnbull as well. In your final picture, you capture a bit of that indomitable Churchill spirit. And great choice. What a flawed and great man. Maybe the most important one of the Twentieth Century. His will might have been the final rampart that held Britain together until the US joined in.


Thanks. My choice of historical figure was driven by the fact that I own the tie, and yes, Churchill got his bow ties from Turnbull, I believe. Were this 15 years ago, I would have been some 35 pounds heavier, and I would have looked more the shape of Winnie - but the Internet wasn't as robust then as now.


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr crust:

.....certainly one of the most creative photo montages I can recall. Very well done!


----------



## Howard

Very nice Upr, what other historical figure are you going to do next?


----------



## crocto

Upr all you need is a cigar and some brandy.


----------



## fred johnson

upr,
Very well done! right down to the stern expression. Thank God you don't have his weight problem.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr crust:
> 
> .....certainly one of the most creative photo montages I can recall. Very well done!


Thank you, Eagle.



Howard said:


> Very nice Upr, what other historical figure are you going to do next?


I was thinking about Louis XIV, but somehow I don't think that I can pull off the look on the subway . . .



crocto said:


> Upr all you need is a cigar and some brandy.


For better or worse, cigars and brandy are two things for which I've never acquired a taste.



fred johnson said:


> upr,
> Very well done! right down to the stern expression. Thank God you don't have his weight problem.


I used to be fatter, but not to the extent that Winston was, happy to say.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...I was thinking about Louis XIV, but somehow I don't think that I can pull off the look on the subway . . .


Dressed as Louis XIV, you would probably not even turn a head on the NYC Subway based on the wide array of interestingly attired characters I see regularly on our subterranean transit system.


----------



## dr.butcher

I know the prevailing trend here is for posed photos, not lifestyle shots, but given my lack of someone to take a photo, not enough space to step back from a mirror to take anything more than a stomach up shot, and no camera equipment save my smartphone, I hope I can get away with it. Let me know if they're not suitable.

This is a snap a mate took in a bar last night. 



Linen suit, vintage tie, BB shirt, Rubinacci hank (that seems to have slipped down for the photo). The shoes are C&J penny loafers but I think that was a bad choice, so probably best they're not in shot. Whilst I was there I ran into a Chinese guy I don't know who had a picture of me and him on his phone, and though I have no memory of the incident it must have been recent (possibly in the last few days) judging from what I was wearing. Hope I can also post it as a "What Are You Wearing a Few Days Ago". 



It's a no-brand suit from Korea, the shirt has thin green and white stripes, can't see in the photo, nothing special, and from the look of the collar I used stays that were too short, Simonnot Godard pocket hank, Polo Ralph Lauren tie. Can't remember what shoes I was wearing, but judging from the belt I'd say black captoe.


----------



## Fading Fast

dr.butcher, I know I've said this before, but you have one of the greatest talents (or inherent gifts) that a great dresser needs: you look incredibly comfortable and natural in your clothes. 

In particular, in your first picture, that linen suit is gorgeous (who's the maker?). And I love your (what I'm assuming is a) watch fob at your lapel button hole - nice vintage touch. Great tie as well - brings the outfit together perfectly without looking over-thought out.

The suit in your second picture also looks nice, but I'm not a fan of the back of the tie being longer than the front, but it does look like a nice tie. That said, based on your narrative and a some-what glassy eyed look, I think we can guess why your memory is failing you for that event .

Lastly, IMHO, action shots are the best.


----------



## dr.butcher

Fading Fast said:


> dr.butcher, I know I've said this before, but you have one of the greatest talents (or inherent gifts) that a great dresser needs: you look incredibly comfortable and natural in your clothes.
> 
> In particular, in your first picture, that linen suit is gorgeous (who's the maker?). And I love your (what I'm assuming is a) watch fob at your lapel button hole - nice vintage touch. Great tie as well - brings the outfit together perfectly without looking over-thought out.
> 
> The suit in your second picture also looks nice, but I'm not a fan of the back of the tie being longer than the front, but it does look like a nice tie. That said, based on your narrative and a some-what glassy eyed look, I think we can guess why your memory is failing you for that event .
> 
> Lastly, IMHO, action shots are the best.


Thanks for the compliments FF. The linen suit was made by Timeless Tailor in Hong Kong. I've starting to collect watch fobs and love the alternative use of the lapel buttonhole, think it's a shame to let it waste and I haven't yet been able to make a boutonniere work. I always find it difficult to pair this particular suit with a shirt and tie. I considered 12 ties before I settled on that one... If it's of any interest the consideration process is below... I take pictures from time to time for reference.



I originally was going to take the second from the right in the first photo, but then realised it has a stain on the bottom which I hadn't noticed at first (and which happens when you buy large lots of vintage ties) and it is now on its way to tie heaven.

Oh and I came to the same conclusion about why I have no recollection of the night. It's not the first time I've seen photos I can't account for. This was one of the better ones.

I'm not a super fan of having the back blade longer even though I've been doing it of late, I like both to be even in length _and_ touching the top/middle of the belt buckle at the same time, which is hard to achieve given varied tie lengths and trousers rise. So the longer back blade is more of an experiment as I look for the tie "style" that suits me best


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dr. Butcher, I love the striped linen suit. Bonus points for the Bach reference. The advantage of lifestyle photos is that they let one look comfortable in one's clothes, and you do.


----------



## g3org3y

My first ever 'rig photos'. I originally posted these on the trad section but not sure how classically trad there are. Perhaps better suited here? Sorry about terrible quality (and in retrospect dirty mirror!) but hopefully gives you an idea of the outfit.

Registry office wedding (not my own!)
- Ralph Lauren Polo blue blazer
- Tommy Hilfiger white shirt
- M&S pink/blue tie
- Thomas Pink white silk pocket square
- Ted Baker tan belt
- Gap chinos
- Loake tan brogues



And later on for the informal evening event:
- Ralph Lauren white/blue stripe button down shirt (2 buttons open, no T shirt)
- Orange/blue paisley pocket square from ebay (as mentioned on the June acquisitions thread)
- Rest of the ensemble as above



Thanks for looking.


----------



## Shaver

The mind boggles. Is this a confession of some variety?



dr.butcher said:


> Whilst I was there I ran into a Chinese guy I don't know who had a picture of me and him on his phone, and though I have no memory of the incident it must have been recent (possibly in the last few days) judging from what I was wearing. Hope I can also post it as a "What Are You Wearing a Few Days Ago". [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a no-brand suit from Korea, the shir.


----------



## dr.butcher

Shaver said:


> The mind boggles. Is this a confession of some variety?


Uh.... because AAAC is the place I come to pour out my deepest secrets? That's a no. It was more a stream-of-consciousness explanation of why the photo was there in the first place than a confession of whatever you're reading into my post. And if it is a confession, then it's only for the fondness of a dram, from time to time.


----------



## dr.butcher

g3org3y said:


> My first ever 'rig photos'. I originally posted these on the trad section but not sure how classically trad there are. Perhaps better suited here? Sorry about terrible quality (and in retrospect dirty mirror!) but hopefully gives you an idea of the outfit.


I like that you changed, if only shirt and pocket hank, for the day and evening portions of the event.


----------



## g3org3y

dr.butcher said:


> I like that you changed, if only shirt and pocket hank, for the day and evening portions of the event.


Thank you. There was a long gap between the early afternoon service and the evening reception (boat trip down the Thames) so it gave me a decent opportunity for a freshen up. I debated between the shirt chosen/pictured and a plain light blue PRL OCBD however I felt with a plain blazer the striped shirt worked better.

Plenty of compliments from other guests about the orange pocket square. Clearer photos of it here (furthest left):


----------



## Fading Fast

dr.butcher said:


> ...I originally was going to take the second from the right in the first photo, but then realised it has a stain on the bottom which I hadn't noticed at first (and which happens when you buy large lots of vintage ties) and it is now on its way to tie heaven...


Seeing what you considered only emphasizes what a good choice you made. Every single one of those ties "works," but many of them are in the brown family - which would have been easy, but obvious (dr.butcher is wearing his "brown" outfit tonight); whereas, the one you chose - blue with a hint of brown - looks so much better as it isn't an easy match but a smart one that plays off the shirt not the suit (but harmonizes well with the suit). Well done sir.


----------



## dr.butcher

SlideGuitarist said:


> Dr. Butcher, I love the striped linen suit. Bonus points for the Bach reference. The advantage of lifestyle photos is that they let one look comfortable in one's clothes, and you do.





Fading Fast said:


> Seeing what you considered only emphasizes what a good choice you made. Every single one of those ties "works," but many of them are in the brown family - which would have been easy, but obvious (dr.butcher is wearing his "brown" outfit tonight); whereas, the one you chose - blue with a hint of brown - looks so much better as it isn't an easy match but a smart one that plays off the shirt not the suit (but harmonizes well with the suit). Well done sir.


Cheers!


----------



## Howard

> I was thinking about Louis XIV, but somehow I don't think that I can pull off the look on the subway . . .


Wouldn't you need a crown?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, in order to dress like Louis XIV, I might not need a crown, but I would need a large, heavy wig (a peruke), which would be most uncomfortable to wear in the subway.

Now, a new week, and from channeling Winston Churchill, I am now channeling Jay Gatsby - the Garden Party at the Frick Museum is this evening.

Suit, shirt, and tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J, under private label to Paul Stuart, NYC
Hat - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## dr.butcher

upr just wonderful! where did you get the socks, i need something just like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, perfect, just perfect. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the weather holds out for you. And I read recently that the Frick decided to keep its garden as is, so even more to celebrate.


----------



## RogerP

crusty, that is absolutely magnificent!


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> upr just wonderful! where did you get the socks, i need something just like thatSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The socks were from Brooks Bros., bought on clearance last summer, I believe. Check their web site in case there are still some around.


Fading Fast said:


> Upr, perfect, just perfect. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the weather holds out for you. And I read recently that the Frick decided to keep its garden as is, so even more to celebrate.


When last I looked, the weather was to hold out on rain until at least the party starts (and I can get there). We'll see if it holds off until the end of the affair. Thanks, in any case, for the compliment.


RogerP said:


> crusty, that is absolutely magnificent!


Thank you, Roger. Coming from you, that is high praise indeed.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I'm digging the tie, very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

The day after the night before (though it was an early evening, and I'm not too much the worse for wear).

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie - no brand name
PS - no brand name
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tunrbull & Asser
Shoes - Bexley











"Lifestyle" photos from last night.


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr:

The splendor of your sartorial finery is just barely exceeded by the architectural elegance of the setting in which it is ensconced! Your lifestyle photos are nothing short of magnificent. :thumbs-up:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Joseph A. Bank
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Duvel

upr, the white suit is beyond elegant. Very, very nice, especially with that hat. And, it all goes perfectly with that glass of white wine.


----------



## upr_crust

Duvel said:


> upr, the white suit is beyond elegant. Very, very nice, especially with that hat. And, it all goes perfectly with that glass of white wine.


In that suit, I've be loathe to hold a glass of red wine, for fear that it and my suit would join in an unholy alliance (i.e. that I'd manage to spill it all over myself). The champagne managed to either stay in my glass (or in my gullet) during the party .


----------



## Howard

Upr, you look quite elegant.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Haven't found a "what I plan to wear" thread lol, but I would like to ask opinions here. This weekend I have a high school graduation to attend, outside in (North Carolina 80 degrees by 9am). Afterwards I am attending regular worship service at church. 3 possible outfits, white and blue spread collar tattersall shirt (tie will be put on for church) red and blue rep tie medium gray slacks oxblood short wings. Light Blue with faint light pink tattersall shirt tan cotton pants darker brown shoes. White poplin CBD tan slacks dark brown shoes. For service I'll wear either of the outfits with a navy SC or Blazer and hanky. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and sunny and pleasant in NYC, before heat and humidity remind us of impending summer. I'm in a fairly transgressive mood this morning, hence wearing loafers with a suit. Deal with it.

Suit & shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - The British Museum
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## RogerP

First up a casual wear pic from my 3-day weekend in Atlanta at a trade show. Describing the event as "casual" would be an understatement of epic proportions. But this is MY definition of casual so that's what I went with.



I remember a recent discussion about the benefits - if not necessity - of wearing loafers for air travel. I didn't get it then, and I don't get it now. I wore my Galways as my sole footwear for the week (save a pair of suede driving moccasins for poolside only). Just for kicks, I timed myself from boots off and on the ground just past security, to on and fully laced up. 45 seconds. Yep. If you are that close to missing your flight, footwear is NOT the root cause of your problems.

Somewhat to my surprise, the boots garnered many, many compliments over the weekend.



And today, back to my more usual weekday wear:



Yes, I messed up the knot. What can I say, I hadn't had a cup of coffee yet:



A business suit calls for a dress watch, IMO:



Finally, a pic of the Vass austerity brogues in BRIGHT direct sunlight. This is as blue as they will ever appear:


----------



## Howard

Upr, very nice ensemble, Do you ever sweat when the humidity is high in all those clothes and how do you keep yourself from not sweating?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr, very nice ensemble, Do you ever sweat when the humidity is high in all those clothes and how do you keep yourself from not sweating?


I seat like a dray horse in August, when it is warm and humid, and there is little that I can do to prevent myself from doing so, other than wearing lighter weight clothes, or fewer of them.

Today is to be a very warm humid day, hence I've dragged out the seersucker again.

Suit, shirt & tie - BB
PS - Alain Figaret, Paris
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I seat like a dray horse in August, when it is warm and humi,...


Nice imagery, not just a horse, but a dray horse. 

You couldn't look cooler than you do in your seersucker ensemble. I love the socks and shoes you put with it - adds a nice punch and takes it away from being "seersucker by the numbers." Also, this is the first time I remember seeing you with a real or faux alligator belt - have I been asleep all this time (it's quite possible) or is that a new addition? I like it with the seersucker a lot.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Nice imagery, not just a horse, but a dray horse.
> 
> You couldn't look cooler than you do in your seersucker ensemble. I love the socks and shoes you put with it - adds a nice punch and takes it away from being "seersucker by the numbers." Also, this is the first time I remember seeing you with a real or faux alligator belt - have I been asleep all this time (it's quite possible) or is that a new addition? I like it with the seersucker a lot.


Glad that you approve. As for today's belt, I've had it (and its black twin) for years - faux croc/gator from little Ralphie Lifshutz, via Syms, many years ago - I must not have worn it in a while . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger, 

Outstanding casual and business outfits. While your style is different than Upr's, you both have a great sense of personal style and - and this is something I've learned from you, Upr and this Forum in general - having your clothes well-tailored is an absolute requirement of having them look good on you. 

And of course you got a lot of compliments on your boots, the people of Atlanta are smart and know when they are looking at beautiful footwear.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Roger,
> 
> Outstanding casual and business outfits. While your style is different than Upr's, you both have a great sense of personal style and - and this is something I've learned from you, Upr and this Forum in general - having your clothes well-tailored is an absolute requirement of having them look good on you.
> 
> And of course you got a lot of compliments on your boots, the people of Atlanta are smart and know when they are looking at beautiful footwear.


Thank you very kindly.


----------



## Howard

> I sweat like a dray horse in August, when it is warm and humid, and there is little that I can do to prevent myself from doing so, other than wearing lighter weight clothes, or fewer of them.


Don't you have bottles of water in your office?


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice sunny yellow tie.


----------



## dr.butcher

Boys, this is what love looks like. Edward Green suede Newburys, picked up on our very own Sales Fourm.



Paired with JAB socks and Rota trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

Very cool shoes, Dr. Butcher - wear them in good health!

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website this week is "no blues, no grays" - and I have only myself to blame for the theme, since I (and Winston Churchill) won last week's challenge, and therefore had the right to set the theme for this week's. We'll see if I was able to fulfill the theme in an attractive fashion.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that a color green pocket square?


----------



## Greenshirt

Hi RogerP, very nice casual outfit ! 

I wear short sleeves shirts at times but would always resort to tucking them in. But seeing your casual outfit makes me rethink about tucking my shirts in. I wear chukkas for my casual outfit. Have tried pairing it with penny loafer but wasn't sure if it looks fine.

Because of my issues of tucking in short sleeves, I would always choose wearing long sleeves shirts like OCBD and tuck them in.


----------



## RogerP

Greenshirt said:


> Hi RogerP, very nice casual outfit !
> 
> I wear short sleeves shirts at times but would always resort to tucking them in. But seeing your casual outfit makes me rethink about tucking my shirts in. I wear chukkas for my casual outfit. Have tried pairing it with penny loafer but wasn't sure if it looks fine.
> 
> Because of my issues of tucking in short sleeves, I would always choose wearing long sleeves shirts like OCBD and tuck them in.


Thank you sir. Some frown on the untucked approach (and I get where they're coming from), but I think it's fine as long as the shirt isn't too long - or too wide, for that matter. This one is reasonably short and tapered. I tried it both ways and prefered the untucked look and so I went with that.

Chukkas are a great choice for a very broad cross-section of casual wear. I could happily own 10 pairs in assorted colours and materials.


----------



## MaxBuck

dr.butcher said:


> Boys, this is what love looks like. Edward Green suede Newburys, picked up on our very own Sales Fourm.
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with JAB socks and Rota trousers.


Pretty fly calculator, too.


----------



## Roycru

Buying an Empire Biscuit......

Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, sweater vest, PPBD shirt, and tie, Orvis trousers and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers shoes.......


----------



## upr_crust

For those of you who can remember back to 2015/06/08, and my posting from the Frick Museum Spring Garden Party, my appearance did not go entirely unnoticed.

https://guestofaguest.com/new-york/...flaming-june-2015-spring-garden-party/1073671

I even made a sliver of an impression on Bill Cunningham of the New York Times - a still of my backside shows up at about 00:33 in the video montage, and a shot of same backside made the Sunday Style section (the lower right hand shot).

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/14/style/bill-cunningham-flames-in-the-garden.html?ref=fashion

https://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2015/06/14/fashion/14STREET.html


----------



## ruvort

upr_crust said:


> For those of you who can remember back to 2015/06/08, and my posting from the Frick Museum Spring Garden Party, my appearance did not go entirely unnoticed.
> 
> https://guestofaguest.com/new-york/...flaming-june-2015-spring-garden-party/1073671
> 
> I even made a sliver of an impression on Bill Cunningham of the New York Times - a still of my backside shows up at about 00:33 in the video montage, and a shot of same backside made the Sunday Style section (the lower right hand shot).
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/14/style/bill-cunningham-flames-in-the-garden.html?ref=fashion
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2015/06/14/fashion/14STREET.html


That's great! It really was an ensemble worthy of admiration, so congratulations sir.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

You are justifiably famous, crusty!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments on my flickering nanosecond of fame.

Today, it's to be rainy and warm here in NYC - suits are not on the menu. Casual fare today.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I don't blame you, I wouldn't wear anything that's too heavy cause of the heat and humidity of the day I would wear something that is light colored.


----------



## srmd22

Been awhile! Kinda liked todays impromptu rig, so I thought I'd share. Nothing special, some Brooks Bros, some vintage shoes, some no-name stuff, just a mix. Iphone colors are a bit off, but it's a mix of navy and a light blue sports coat, dark burgundy/brown shoes.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> For those of you who can remember back to 2015/06/08, and my posting from the Frick Museum Spring Garden Party, my appearance did not go entirely unnoticed.


Well you do look a bit like Tom Wolfe in your white suit, crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Well you do look a bit like Tom Wolfe in your white suit, crusty.


Thank God you didn't say Tony Manero . . .


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Hello everyone - new to posting though I have spent several months catching up on the last couple years of conversation (enough to know my pants today may be beyond the pale). Jacket, Anderson Little (thrifted 15+ years ago); tie, Robert Talbott; shirt, Stafford; pants, VV; shoes, Sperry. Apologies for the weird lighting - my office is either super bright or super dim.


----------



## ruvort

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Hello everyone - new to posting though I have spent several months catching up on the last couple years of conversation (enough to know my pants today may be beyond the pale). Jacket, Anderson Little (thrifted 15+ years ago); tie, Robert Talbott; shirt, Stafford; pants, VV; shoes, Sperry. Apologies for the weird lighting - my office is either super bright or super dim.


Thank you for posting! Its always great to see other people's rigs.

I actually kind of like the pants. I don't feel they fit well with that particular jacket though. You should check the Trad side of the forum as well. I think it would reflect your style.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

ruvort said:


> Thank you for posting! Its always great to see other people's rigs.
> 
> I actually kind of like the pants. I don't feel they fit well with that particular jacket though. You should check the Trad side of the forum as well. I think it would reflect your style.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Thanks...it's definitely a case of business up top, casual below but I was counting on the tie to hold it together. I started out reading the Trad forum because I like odd tweed jackets (I work at a university so I go for the rumpled professor most days) but I can't handle all the rules - I need darts.


----------



## ruvort

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> I started out reading the Trad forum because I like odd tweed jackets (I work at a university so I go for the rumpled professor most days) but I can't handle all the rules - I need darts.


I'd say I have the same gravitation. The clothing seems more versatile in the environments I find myself in.

Don't feel bad about the darts. I don't follow all the rules either and I think it turns out just fine

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Hello everyone - new to posting though I have spent several months catching up on the last couple years of conversation (enough to know my pants today may be beyond the pale). Jacket, Anderson Little (thrifted 15+ years ago); tie, Robert Talbott; shirt, Stafford; pants, VV; shoes, Sperry. Apologies for the weird lighting - my office is either super bright or super dim.


I really like color pants you're wearing.


----------



## eagle2250

^The tie is magnificent; the orphaned suit coat is excusable, but paired with those trousers and lime green Sperry's, to go to work(?). I am compelled to ask, Radio Free Eurasia, what line of work are you in? :icon_scratch:

BTW, welcome to AAAC!


----------



## dr.butcher

MaxBuck said:


> Pretty fly calculator, too.


Thanks. I use it to write upside-down words in my free time.


----------



## upr_crust

Radio Free Eurasia, those trousers from yesterday and that jacket should never be worn together - they're in separate sartorial universes. The tie could not unify them even were it the Henry Kissinger of ties.

After an undocumented day of business casual (due to heat, humidity, and chance of afternoon rainstorms, all of which occurred yesterday), the clouds have parted, the weather has cooled a bit, and I'm back in a suit.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, part of my morning web-surfing routine is seeing "what Upr is wearing today." Since I didn't want to come across as an internet stalker, I didn't say anything, but your presence was missed yesterday. All feels right in the universe with you back today. Love the cufflinks


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, part of my morning web-surfing routine is seeing "what Upr is wearing today." Since I didn't want to come across as an internet stalker, I didn't say anything, but your presence was missed yesterday. All feels right in the universe with you back today. Love the cufflinks


Trust me, sartorially, you missed very little from yesterday, but, it was rather odd not taking photos yesterday - a morning ritual missed. With the change in weather, no need to reach for an extra Valium  - I'm back. Glad that you like the cufflinks - I sometime forget all that I own, and I've not worn these in a while.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Trust me, sartorially, you missed very little from yesterday, but, it was rather odd not taking photos yesterday - a morning ritual missed. With the change in weather, no need to reach for an extra Valium  - I'm back. Glad that you like the cufflinks - I sometime forget all that I own, and I've not worn these in a while.


To your "forget all that I own comment:" While I have nowhere near the quantity or quality of your wardrobe, I - like I'd bet many others - only wear about 20% or so of it in regular rotation.

To be fair, some of the items are "special occasion" clothes or things that you own for very specific reasons, but even for chinos - that I wear +/- five days a week - I only regularly wear about three of my (I'm guessing) 15 pairs.

Part of that is ease, whichever is front and center in the closet (which tends to be the ones I just laundered), and part of that is because, while I don't keep anything I don't like, I tend to wear the things I like the most which is probably about 20% of what I own.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

eagle2250 said:


> ^The tie is magnificent; the orphaned suit coat is excusable, but paired with those trousers and lime green Sperry's, to go to work(?). I am compelled to ask, Radio Free Eurasia, what line of work are you in? :icon_scratch:
> 
> BTW, welcome to AAAC!


Thanks for the welcome. I've always worn the coat as a blazer since when I bought it I didnt really get the distinction and it had braided leather buttons. They were added after the fact and I can see the pattern marks it as half a suit. I don't think I'll be able to track down the pants lo these many years later, and I like the fit so such is life. I work at a small private university where I can, for better or worse, be appreciated as the loud pants guy.



upr_crust said:


> Radio Free Eurasia, those trousers from yesterday and that jacket should never be worn together - they're in separate sartorial universes. The tie could not unify them even were it the Henry Kissinger of ties.


Upr_crust - point taken. Great example of a "nothing flashy, everything done just right" ensemble.

Me, on the other hand...linen jacket and cotton bow tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

RFE: love the linen jacket and bowtie. To paraphrase Upr, they are in the same sartorial universe and harmonize well.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Thomas Pink
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Socks: Express
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom


----------



## Howard

Upr: What kind of pin on your tie is that? It looks lovely.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What kind of pin on your tie is that? It looks lovely.


If you're referring to the picture of the clothes laid out, that's not a pin, that's one of my cufflinks. I display them like that so that people can see the details better, but thanks for the compliment, all the same .


----------



## upr_crust

RadioFreeEurasia, yesterday's linen and cotton madras bow tie combo - much more successful than the orphan suit jacket/gingham trousers of the previous day. Congrats.

Out for drinks after work this evening, and it remains temperate, if overcast and humid, in NYC today.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Since what I was planning on wearing was the casualty of baby spit up this morning, here is something I wore a couple weeks ago when it was 40 degrees in upstate NY.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice blue tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Happy Friday to all. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "checks" (including plaids). I've not worn today's suit in a very long while, and thought it perfect for the challenge, and for a warm Friday in June.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - H & K
Tie - J Press
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - The London badge & Button Co. 
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Upr: I see you're not wearing a belt. Are suspenders better than a belt?


----------



## sskim3

UPR superb suit and it def deserves to be worn more often. Always a pleasure to see your daily rigs. Like Fading Fast, I look forward to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I see you're not wearing a belt. Are suspenders better than a belt?


Belts and suspenders both have their good and bad points. Suspenders are less binding around the waist than a belt, and if one's waistband is loose, it's less obvious with suspenders than a belt. On the other hand, if one is wearing a three-piece suit with suspenders, it takes a little more effort in the men's room to do solid waste management, if you will (particularly if one is wearing a watch chain).


sskim3 said:


> UPR superb suit and it def deserves to be worn more often. Always a pleasure to see your daily rigs. Like Fading Fast, I look forward to them. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This suit will definitely stay in rotation for the summer, at least.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, what I really like about the suit (besides the outstanding cut and fit) is that they turned up the volume on the pattern but balanced that by using muted grays and blues with only a subdued medium blue accent stripe. It's a really smart way to make a suit pop without being loud. And those are outstanding shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and predicted to be quite warm here in NYC, though not humid, happily enough. Getting another wearing out of the three-piece linen suit - something to wake up the masses on a Monday morning. Today shoes, BTW, are new - from the sale at Paul Stuart.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - Trevelyan, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Hat - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, no blending into the background for you today - but what an outstanding impression you will make. That shirt is wonderful with that incredible suit and the new shoes are absolutely beautiful. I love the way the shading of the brown changes subtly (gives them a quiet elegance).


----------



## Howard

Upr: a really nice color shirt.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: JAB
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## dr.butcher

Here's my outfit from last night. I was at a charity concert (Mozart, Sibelius, Brahms) which I went to straight from the office.



Most of the rigs we see in the WAYWT thread, including mine, tend to have thought and planning put into the combination of elements, and I offer this mash-up as an example of throwing something together in less than ideal circumstances.

I had planned to wear a blue suit but an encroaching typhoon and the resulting torrential downpour caused me to make a last minute change and build a new rig from the bottom up.

Starting with my feet. I am wearing double Monks from Church's, which I've never worn to the office before, but they have thick rubber soles and as I was going to have to slosh through a lot of water, they felt appropriate. The shoes are below. It was a laundry day and I was in a rush, so could not locate grey socks and this rarely worn pair ended up on my feet.



(The shoes were not that scuffed when I left home, I had a treacherous walk from my village house)

I didn't think those shoes were appropriate with a suit, so I wore some grey trousers and a blazer. The shirt I am wearing today (below) was going to go with my blue suit, but at that point it felt too formal for the rest of the outfit. Having no time to iron another, I grabbed one of my few shirts that looks decent without an ironing, a blue Brooks Brothers button-down.



I offer the couples photo as an example of where Fred Astaire's fondness for using a tie as a belt served as inspiration. Not having the belt for the dress on hand, the services of a vintage skinny tie were requisitioned, and it did the job rather nicely.

Edit: And yes, I mixed metals today (braces and tie pin). I did not notice until I was in the office... errare humanum est.


----------



## upr_crust

One dresses for the circumstances of one's life, Dr. Butcher - your choices, though less than ideal for a forum such as this, most likely put you ahead of most of the rest of the concertgoers. For my own part, I am casually dressed today, as it will be close to 90F/33C here in NYC, with the threat of strong thunderstorms this afternoon. I am sure that I'm violating someone's "rules" today, in a buttondown shirt and rumpled linen trousers.

As for being so fastidious as to match the color of metal between one's collar pin and one's braces, it's not something for which I ever strive - I am much more interested that the colors and patterns of my shirt, tie, and braces work together, rather than worrying that the metal bits are yellow metal or white.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> For my own part, I am casually dressed today, as it will be close to 90F/33C here in NYC, with the threat of strong thunderstorms this afternoon. I am sure that I'm violating someone's "rules" today, in a buttondown shirt and rumpled linen trousers.


You couldn't possibly be dressed worst than I am: Chevy T-Shirt giveaway from QuickChek Balloon Festival, Khaki shorts and slides. :rock:

Yes, I picked the best day of the week to happily working from home as we apparently are about to get in our first "heat wave" of the year. :eek2:

For the other east coasters out there, stay safe, cool and dry today.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

upr_crust said:


>





upr_crust said:


> As for being so fastidious as to match the color of metal between one's collar pin and one's braces, it's not something for which I ever strive - I am much more interested that the colors and patterns of my shirt, tie, and braces work together, rather than worrying that the metal bits are yellow metal or white.


But by matching metals, it takes a bit of the edge off wearing a couple extra pieces of "jewelry" such as in this picture - with watch chain, cuff links, collar pin, ring and possibly wristwatch (I think). More than I would pull off, but when you make it look coordinated, it goes much more smoothly.

Crocto: I don't think this is the case but the shirt and cuff links look like they are from one of those too matched sets. I like the shirt and tie together.

Me today, more linen and bow tie. Shirt and jacket thrifted, bow tie homemade.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I've tried to figure out how to use this greenish linen jacket with these stone chinos, and blew it last week by wearing a yellow repp tie, _quel horre\_! Since I didn't have a button-down shirt, I'm posting here rather than tradishly.

As always, it's only obvious later what I could have done better. I could have tucked my shirt in better.


----------



## sskim3

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Me today, more linen and bow tie. Shirt and jacket thrifted, bow tie homemade.


Very nice combo I do enjoy the jacket and the bow tie.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I've tried to figure out how to use this greenish linen jacket with these stone chinos, and blew it last week by wearing a yellow repp tie, _quel horre\_! Since I didn't have a button-down shirt, I'm posting here rather than tradishly.
> 
> As always, it's only obvious later what I could have done better. I could have tucked my shirt in better.


Definitely like this a lot better than the prior combo. It looks good slide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> But by matching metals, it takes a bit of the edge off wearing a couple extra pieces of "jewelry" such as in this picture - with watch chain, cuff links, collar pin, ring and possibly wristwatch (I think). More than I would pull off, but when you make it look coordinated, it goes much more smoothly.


The OP was worried about matching the metal adjusters to his braces to his collar pin, which I thought was a bit over-thinking the process, but for things such as collar pin/cufflink coordination, that much I do. (The watch chain and the ring are always yellow metal, however, and all of my watches are yellow metal of some variety.)


----------



## upr_crust

The heat and humidity of yesterday has abated, and I'm back to wearing a suit for the nonce.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - YSL
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Stefano Branchini


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

I like the tie and square together, Upr_crust.

Just got my tan poplin suit back from round one of alterations - need to take it back to get another half inch on the hem. The tie is navy, though it may look black. Suit, shirt, tie, square all thrifted (some 39L out there donated his entire wardrobe a month ago, I hope merely because he retired/moved/gained too much weight).


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that an olive colored tie?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Is that an olive colored tie?


In real life, it's a bronze-gold background, with a navy blue graph pattern on top of it, hence the melding of the two colors into an olive in the eye of the camera.


----------



## triumph

upr_crust said:


> The heat and humidity of yesterday has abated, and I'm back to wearing a suit for the nonce.
> 
> Suit - BB Regent
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - YSL
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini


As always looking very sharp upr. I'm a fan of this brown suit.

Those shoes look super nice, especially the stitching half way through-does it have a particular style name? A semi-wholecut? I notice you do not mention bout your belts, are they not worth mentioning :rolleyes2:. Jus curious on the belts you wear, I'm still searching to get some decent belts and don't want to spend a shoes value on them.


----------



## upr_crust

triumph said:


> As always looking very sharp upr. I'm a fan of this brown suit.
> 
> Those shoes look super nice, especially the stitching half way through-does it have a particular style name? A semi-wholecut? I notice you do not mention bout your belts, are they not worth mentioning :rolleyes2:. Jus curious on the belts you wear, I'm still searching to get some decent belts and don't want to spend a shoes value on them.


Thanks. I always feel more relaxed, for some reason, in a brown glen plaid suit - dunno why. As for today's shoes, I have no idea as to the generic name for the style - "semi-wholecut" works well enough for our purposes, no?

As for today's belt, it was obtained at Joseph A. Bank, as one of a batch of three, on one of their multitudinous deals once upon a time, and was not expensive, and, in this season of falling prices, you should be able to find a good deal on a belt or two without too much trouble.


----------



## upr_crust

One of my more favorite suits, for one of my more favorite days of the week - almost Friday.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## crocto

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> I like the tie and square together, Upr_crust.
> 
> Just got my tan poplin suit back from round one of alterations - need to take it back to get another half inch on the hem. The tie is navy, though it may look black. Suit, shirt, tie, square all thrifted (some 39L out there donated his entire wardrobe a month ago, I hope merely because he retired/moved/gained too much weight).


I like everything about this except for the button down collar with the tie. That's more of a personal thing though. But I really like the tie and PS combination.


----------



## Howard

Upr: How do you keep your pants up with suspenders like that?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: How do you keep your pants up with suspenders like that?


There are buttons on the inside of the waistband that attach to the suspenders - they work quite as efficiently as a belt in keeping one's trousers on.

Friday - humid, but not warm. I've reverted to seersucker, a bow tie, some rather silly socks, and the new shoes from Monday.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Upr: those are really nice red socks.


----------



## mhj

I wish I had someplace to wear a seersucker suit to. I'd buy one in heartbeat.


----------



## crocto

mhj said:


> I wish I had someplace to wear a seersucker suit to. I'd buy one in heartbeat.


East 4th Street!


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

crocto said:


> I like everything about this except for the button down collar with the tie. That's more of a personal thing though. But I really like the tie and PS combination.


Thanks - I was trying to de-formalize a bit.

Today - madras jacket, bowtie, chinos and loafers, all thrifted. I don't think the tie was the right choice - colors didn't really work and it's wool which probably doesn't work in summer (it also doesn't hold a knot super well). The jacket is from the Nassau Shop (somehow going from the Bahamas to Binghamton, NY) and handmade in India. I can't tell if it is supposed to be 3/2 - It's definitely a sack but the buttonhole stitching makes me think it s a straight 3 button.


----------



## FLMike




----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


>


Very nice! Those cufflinks are beautiful. Would you kindly share the details of them?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

ruvort said:


> Very nice! Those cufflinks are beautiful. Would you kindly share the details of them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Dunhill. I like them because they remind me of the sign of the fish, unintended as it is.


----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


> Thanks. Dunhill. I like them because they remind me of the sign of the fish, unintended as it is.


They do indeed. They have a subtle elegance to them and definitely are the star of your outfit.

Thank you for the information on them.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.butcher

Radio Free, I like that tan poplin suit.



upr_crust said:


> The OP was worried about matching the metal adjusters to his braces to his collar pin, which I thought was a bit over-thinking the process, but for things such as collar pin/cufflink coordination, that much I do. (The watch chain and the ring are always yellow metal, however, and all of my watches are yellow metal of some variety.)


Thanks for the comments Upr. It may be over-thinking things, but as the collar pin and braces adjusters are in close proximity, I thought it might be a little jarring.



upr_crust said:


>


Back to bow ties again. I think the diamond points really suit you, and I think the paisley is a nice counter-point for the seersucker. I find light suits so hard to match with shirts/ties/etc.


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> Thanks for the comments Upr. It may be over-thinking things, but as the collar pin and braces adjusters are in close proximity, I thought it might be a little jarring. Back to bow ties again. I think the diamond points really suit you, and I think the paisley is a nice counter-point for the seersucker. I find light suits so hard to match with shirts/ties/etc.


Thanks, Dr. Butcher. It's taken a bit of trying to make diamond-point bow ties work for me - for the one I wore Friday, I had to adjust the neck size of the tie in order for it to be the right width. As for matching shirts and ties with light-colored suits, the trick is to work with other light colors - use bright or heavily saturated colors only in small quantities for contrast, or not at all.

The weather, after a lot of rain in the metro NYC area, is clear and moderate in temperature, so I'm going to take a chance, and get another wearing out of today's three piece.

Suit - Tyrwhitt
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's











Lifestyle photo - brunch yesterday at the Leopard at des Artistes, with a half-demolished almond semifreddo with apricot sorbetto, and one of Howard Chandler Christy's murals in the background.


----------



## Howard

What were you attending at Leopard?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> What were you attending at Leopard?


So Howard, that is your mural? I am impressed!


----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


> So Howard, that is your mural? I am impressed!


Our Howard is a man of mystery and surprise!

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What were you attending at Leopard?


Unlike most other events from which I post "lifestyle photos", I was merely having brunch.



FLCracka said:


> So Howard, that is your mural? I am impressed!





ruvort said:


> Our Howard is a man of mystery and surprise!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Our Howard would have to be a very mysterious person indeed were he to have painted those murals, since they've been in that space since the 1930's, judging by the ladies' hairstyles.


----------



## upr_crust

Something light and simple for a Tuesday.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Liberty
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I'm a day late, but the lifestyle shot is great. I'm usually indifferent to pocket squares (I know, heresy, but I don't like or dislike them, they just don't usually spark a response in me), but your brunch one kicked the outfit up perfectly. 

I haven't been to that restaurant since it was Cafe Des Aristes - good to see the murals survived the change. Did the "pocket" bar on the other side of the lobby survive as well - a quite NYC gem of a bar that never seemed to get "discovered" by the people who would destroy its elegant vibe.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I'm a day late, but the lifestyle shot is great. I'm usually indifferent to pocket squares (I know, heresy, but I don't like or dislike them, they just don't usually spark a response in me), but your brunch one kicked the outfit up perfectly. I haven't been to that restaurant since it was Cafe Des Aristes - good to see the murals survived the change. Did the "pocket" bar on the other side of the lobby survive as well - a quite NYC gem of a bar that never seemed to get "discovered" by the people who would destroy its elegant vibe.


Thanks for your comments. I have little opportunity to use that particular pocket square, but its colors complemented the shirt I was wearing, so it was something of a no-brainer. The murals are, I believe, landmarked, though the decor around them has been lightened and modernized nicely. I do believe that the "pocket bar" across the lobby of the Hotel des Artistes has gone the way of the buffalo, however - there is a small bar area at the back of the restaurant space, en route to the the bathrooms.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> So Howard, that is your mural? I am impressed!


Why would that be my mural? I don't own such a painting, but what I do own and have it on my wall is a large photo of The Mona Lisa.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Unlike most other events from which I post "lifestyle photos", I was merely having brunch.
> 
> Our Howard would have to be a very mysterious person indeed were he to have painted those murals, since they've been in that space since the 1930's, judging by the ladies' hairstyles.


I can never paint that well.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Why would that be my mural? I don't own such a painting, but what I do own and have it on my wall is a large photo of The Mona Lisa.


I believe FlCracka was referring to the fact that both you and Howard Chandler Christy have the same first name, and thus are one and the same person (you would have to be very old indeed, if you were one and the same person, and no, I didn't entirely get the joke either, at first reading).


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and wet in NYC.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Odradek

First day of the Henley Regatta, so I went for a quick wander down by the river before the whole thing goes absolutely crazy later in the week.





























Temperature heading for 30 celsius this afternoon, so most people were ditching their jackets, but I stuck it out until I got back home.

Excellent 3/2 jacket I got from Tweedy Don last year. 
Tyrwhitt OCBD
Brooks Brothers Tie
Brooks Brothers pocket square 
Lands End Trousers
Loake Asquith suede saddle shoes
Panama hat from M&S


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Upr_crust - I like the suit, and the tie/square combo works very well with it.

Oradek - Very nice, especially given the appropriateness to setting. The tie is a great set of colors.

I don't know if my blues are far enough apart.










In early for a meeting means out early for lunch in the park with someone who looks good no matter what he's wearing.


----------



## Howard

Upr: the tie looks nice. is that brown or orange?


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, RadioFree, for the compliment.

Howard, yesterday's tie is somewhere between brown and orange - "rust" comes closest to describing the color.

Today features a new addition to the wardrobe - today's jacket - and, at That Other Website, the Friday Challenge is "creative business casual". I think that today's attire qualifies . . .

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers, & shoes - BB
PS - RLPL


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Holy Cats!

Is that a purple, peak lapel, one button jacket? Well played.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Holy Cats!
> 
> Is that a purple, peak lapel, one button jacket? Well played.


+1! Delightful!

May I pedantically (wow, my Android doesn't like that word) if those are black loafers? You know, in case I might want to imitate you .


----------



## upr_crust

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Holy Cats!Is that a purple, peak lapel, one button jacket? Well played.


Your eyes do not deceive you - it is indeed a purple, peak lapel, one button jacket.


SlideGuitarist said:


> +1! Delightful!May I pedantically (wow, my Android doesn't like that word) if those are black loafers? You know, in case I might want to imitate you .


Sad to say, the loafers are cordovan (in color and in material, both), but I did debate with myself as to wearing black loafers with this combo, but opted for the cordovan ones just because I don't wear them often enough.


----------



## Fading Fast

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Holy Cats!
> 
> Is that a purple, peak lapel, one button jacket? Well played.


+1. The material and cut look outstanding.

Some expensive clothes are just that, clothes that are expensive, nothing more. But Paul Stuart clothes look incredibly well made and of outstanding quality - they are expensive clothes because of the quality of materials and workmanship that go into them.

I like the outfit (spot on "creative business casual"), but am looking forward to seeing that jacket with a cream pair of linen trousers (which I'm sure Upr has), those same purple socks and a pair of summer saddles - now that will say summer with style.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love purple, Wasn't there a tie to match your suit?


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> Your eyes do not deceive you - it is indeed a purple, peak lapel, one button jacket. Sad to say, the loafers are cordovan (in color and in material, both), but I did debate with myself as to wearing black loafers with this combo, but opted for the cordovan ones just because I don't wear them often enough.


Funny that most people rave about their cordovan shoes and yours don't get as much love.  you do have an excellent shoe collection along with everything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> +1. The material and cut look outstanding.
> 
> Some expensive clothes are just that, clothes that are expensive, nothing more. But Paul Stuart clothes look incredibly well made and of outstanding quality - they are expensive clothes because of the quality of materials and workmanship that go into them.
> 
> I like the outfit (spot on "creative business casual"), but am looking forward to seeing that jacket with a cream pair of linen trousers (which I'm sure Upr has), those same purple socks and a pair of summer saddles - now that will say summer with style.


My cream linen trousers are in need of a visit to the dry cleaner's. . I don't have summer saddles, as such - will you settle for brown leather/tan suede spectators?



Howard said:


> Upr: I love purple, Wasn't there a tie to match your suit?


I chose not to wear a tie today .



sskim3 said:


> Funny that most people rave about their cordovan shoes and yours don't get as much love.  you do have an excellent shoe collection along with everything else. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Part of the problem is that I have a LOT of pairs of shoes - getting them into rotation can be the most pleasant of problems.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> My cream linen trousers are in need of a visit to the dry cleaner's. . I don't have summer saddles, as such - will you settle for brown leather/tan suede spectators?


I remember those (I think) when you wore them with your white linen suit and, yes, they would look fantastic with the cream linen trousers, purple jacket, etc.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I remember those (I think) when you wore them with your white linen suit and, yes, they would look fantastic with the cream linen trousers, purple jacket, etc.


The summer has just started - I am sure that I'll have the chance to configure an ensemble such as you've described, with the pieces listed.


----------



## Shaver

In England we have just enjoyed one of the hottest days on record. I very nearly perspired.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That is a lovely jacket Mr. Shaver!



Shaver said:


> In England we have just enjoyed one of the hottest days on record. I very nearly perspired.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> In England we have just enjoyed one of the hottest days on record. I very nearly perspired.


looking sharp.


----------



## Carguy

I absolutely want that coat! Not sure I could pull it off as classily as Upr does.

man, I didn't realize how much I've missed this place!


----------



## g3org3y

Odradek said:


> First day of the Henley Regatta, so I went for a quick wander down by the river before the whole thing goes absolutely crazy later in the week.


Lovely colour combo and the hat is a great addition. Perfect for Henley.



Shaver said:


> In England we have just enjoyed one of the hottest days on record. I very nearly perspired.


Top notch as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Carguy said:


> I absolutely want that coat! Not sure I could pull it off as classily as Upr does.
> 
> man, I didn't realize how much I've missed this place!


Thank you, Carguy. The new sports jacket is an eyeful (and then some) - I hope to be able to wear it in ways that won't scorch the eyeballs of the public. 

Today's attire, with the addition of new boots (courtesy of the sale at Paul Stuart).

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Upr: What are those green buttons on your coat?


----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


> Anyone else having a little doubt creep in?


Well I have seen him ask the same thing before unfortunately... Not too long ago I don't believe.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

A rhetorical tautology is logically irrefutable, repetition assumes the quality of evidence. 

In this instance any discussion of authenticity is obsolete at best and demeaning at worst.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, yesterday's "green buttons" were yesterday's cufflinks. Today, I'm not wearing anything quite so confusing.

Heat, humidity, and promise of thunderstorms later today make suits a no-go - biz casual is the mode of the day.

Shirt and trousers - BB
Shoes - Alden


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> A rhetorical tautology is logically irrefutable, repetition assumes the quality of evidence.
> 
> In this instance any discussion of authenticity is obsolete at best and demeaning at worst.


Ok, I guess I see your point. Thanks.


----------



## crocto

Suit, shirt, & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: T.M. Lewin
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Howard, yesterday's "green buttons" were yesterday's cufflinks. Today, I'm not wearing anything quite so confusing.
> 
> Heat, humidity, and promise of thunderstorms later today make suits a no-go - biz casual is the mode of the day.
> 
> Shirt and trousers - BB
> Shoes - Alden


Upr crust: In addition to being perfectly wardrobed on a consistent basis, you are an understanding and truly kind gentleman. Thank you for that! There is so much that we all could learn from you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Upr: It's understandable that you're not wearing anything quite heavy, it is too hot to do so.


----------



## MaxBuck

eagle2250 said:


> Upr crust: In addition to being perfectly wardrobed on a consistent basis, you are an understanding and truly kind gentleman. Thank you for that! There is so much that we all could learn from you. :thumbs-up:


+1 on all counts. upr_crust sets us a fine example in so many ways, the clothing perhaps being the least significant (even as beautifully as he always does in that regard).


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr crust: In addition to being perfectly wardrobed on a consistent basis, you are an understanding and truly kind gentleman. Thank you for that! There is so much that we all could learn from you. :thumbs-up:





MaxBuck said:


> +1 on all counts. upr_crust sets us a fine example in so many ways, the clothing perhaps being the least significant (even as beautifully as he always does in that regard).


Thank you, gentlemen. For today, my virtues other than those of my wardrobe will have to suffice, as I am dressed very far down indeed, for a day that is already hot and humid, and with promise of thunderstorms in the afternoon. I have not documented said attire for the protection of the guilty (i.e. myself).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. For today, my virtues other than those of my wardrobe will have to suffice, as I am dressed very far down indeed, for a day that is already hot and humid, and with promise of thunderstorms in the afternoon. I have not documented said attire for the protection of the guilty (i.e. myself).


Two thoughts:

(1) "my virtues other than those of my wardrobe will have to suffice..." - very funny

(2) " I have not documented said attire for the protection of the guilty" - maybe not an inspirational outfit today, but very much doubt that there is anything to feel guilty about.


----------



## Roycru

Summer In The City.....

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Vineyard Vines belt, Land's End blue and white seersucker trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Bass white bucs with blue shoelaces......


----------



## Shaver

^ It is rare that I would offer a criticism of your sensibilities Roycru*, however, I struggle with the bowtie/shirt combination presented here, the patterns seem adversarial one to the other.

*being a great admirer of your contributions here, and in this not merely restricted to your splendid dress but appreciating the dry wit of their formulation also.

.
.

.
.
.
.


----------



## upr_crust

After an enforced hiatus due to warm, muggy and periodically wet weather, I am back. Please note that this thread, though I am the most regular of posters to it, is open to all - the more the merrier - this thread is intended to be the biggest of the "big tents". If my regularity of posting is seen as an inhibition to the postings of others, then I shall cut back severely my postings here.

I am glad that Roycru posted yesterday (but, then again, I am happy to see postings from Roycru on any day).

The end of the week, and finally some relief from humidity and rain. As per Fading Fast's suggestion, I am trying this new sports jacket with cream-colored linen trousers, and spectators. Hope that you like.

Sports Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers, and PS - BB
Tie - PRL
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## ruvort

upr_crust said:


> After an enforced hiatus due to warm, muggy and periodically wet weather, I am back. Please note that this thread, though I am the most regular of posters to it, is open to all - the more the merrier - this thread is intended to be the biggest of the "big tents". If my regularity of posting is seen as an inhibition to the postings of others, then I shall cut back severely my postings here.
> 
> I am glad that Roycru posted yesterday (but, then again, I am happy to see postings from Roycru on any day).
> 
> The end of the week, and finally some relief from humidity and rain. As per Fading Fast's suggestion, I am trying this new sports jacket with cream-colored linen trousers, and spectators. Hope that you like.
> 
> Sports Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, trousers, and PS - BB
> Tie - PRL
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


Upr, you truly are a gentleman to admire for both grace and style. I would be very saddened if you cut back on posting here. I find your posts to be inspirational and at a level of dress that I aspire to achieve some day. I would love to post on here more often, but summers in the Midwest don't usually allow for the greatest of outfits. Also, I lack someone willing to take my picture on a consistent basis. I really just need to invest in a tripod...

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

ruvort said:


> ..... I would love to post on here more often, *but summers in the Midwest don't usually allow for the greatest of outfits*. Also, I lack someone willing to take my picture on a consistent basis. I really just need to invest in a tripod...


That's a terrible excuse/cop out.


----------



## Fading Fast

I know it was my suggestion and, thus, self serving to compliment it - but it looks outstanding. And, honestly, it did not take a lot of advanced thinking for me or anyone to come up with cream linen trousers with that jacket. What is advanced is how well you pulled it off. 

That said, the spectators work, but I feel there is a better option: maybe lighter-in-color spectators or light suede wingtips? The heaviness of the brown pulls ones eyes down to the shoes too aggressively. 

And just to note again, the quality of that jacket is impressive.


----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


> That's a terrible excuse/cop out.


 I do see your point and I will try better to remedy such.

Disclaimer: Not to sidetrack this thread or cause an argument.

I am a bit perturbed that out of a post that meant nothing more than to bestow much earned respect and gratitude to our fellow member Upr, you picked out one statement and injected some negativity.

As said above, I agree and I will try better to post even if I feel it isn't up to my own personal standards. I just feel the approach/tone that is sometimes used here causes people to feel less comfortable posting.

This is a mere observation as well as my opinion and not meant as a personal jab at FLCracka.

Carry on

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

ruvort said:


> Upr, you truly are a gentleman to admire for both grace and style. I would be very saddened if you cut back on posting here. I find your posts to be inspirational and at a level of dress that I aspire to achieve some day. I would love to post on here more often, but summers in the Midwest don't usually allow for the greatest of outfits. Also, I lack someone willing to take my picture on a consistent basis. I really just need to invest in a tripod...
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


A tripod and a timing mechanism on one's camera make all the difference in the world. (A good camera helps too - fortunately, my partner loves electronic gadgetry, so upgrades of cameras happen with some frequency.) As for frequency of posting, if it did, in fact, turn out that others were put off or intimidated in posting by the regular rhythm of my posts, I'd ease off. Until such time, you all are rather stuck with me - so sorry . . . 



Fading Fast said:


> I know it was my suggestion and, thus, self serving to compliment it - but it looks outstanding. And, honestly, it did not take a lot of advanced thinking for me or anyone to come up with cream linen trousers with that jacket. What is advanced is how well you pulled it off.
> 
> That said, the spectators work, but I feel there is a better option: maybe lighter-in-color spectators or light suede wingtips? The heaviness of the brown pulls ones eyes down to the shoes too aggressively.
> 
> And just to note again, the quality of that jacket is impressive.


Your thoughts in re: the spectators mirror my own, as I was putting them on this morning. I had selected a second pair of shoes, as a substitute (a pair of chestnut wingtips - the first acquisition from the latest sale at Stuart's), but as they were darker, overall, than the spectators, I stuck with the specs. I should have worn the light brown oxfords (also from Stuart's - I notice a theme here) that I normally wear with my white linen suit - a lighter color, overall, than today's shoes.

Interestingly enough, at That Other Website, there was the suggestion that I should have worn a white shirt with today's ensemble - a judgment with which I cannot also disagree. Oh, well, live and learn.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...Your thoughts in re: the spectators mirror my own, as I was putting them on this morning. I had selected a second pair of shoes, as a substitute (a pair of chestnut wingtips - the first acquisition from the latest sale at Stuart's), but as they were darker, overall, than the spectators, I stuck with the specs. I should have worn the light brown oxfords (also from Stuart's - I notice a theme here) that I normally wear with my white linen suit - a lighter color, overall, than today's shoes.
> 
> Interestingly enough, at That Other Website, there was the suggestion that I should have worn a white shirt with today's ensemble - a judgment with which I cannot also disagree. Oh, well, live and learn.


I think a truly light colored shoe with a summer vibe would work best. I own a pair of very light tan wingtips with a light tan vibram sole (J.Peterman - years ago) that are perfect for outfits like yours that need something dressier than a buck, but not as dressy as a full dress shoe. The shoes need to look light in both color and structure. The spectators are both too dark and too structurally substantial - they are weighing down a light, summery outfit.

As to the shirt, I like the one you chose a lot. Sure a white shirt would work, but how often wouldn't a white shirt work. I think the shirt's color helps the eye transition from the bold color of the jacket to the off-white pants.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like your purple suit.


----------



## Odradek

Just home and off to bed asap, but here's what I wore this evening to the Henley Festival.
Here with my wife's parents. Father in law in ebay tuxedo and shirt I sourced at very short notice.


----------



## williamson

Odradek said:


> ....but here's what I wore this evening to the Henley Festival.
> Here with my wife's parents. Father in law in ebay tuxedo and shirt I sourced at very short notice.


All three of you look splendid - as you did on your own in the regatta posting.


----------



## Fading Fast

Odradek, you guys all look great - and nice job of quick Ebay sourcing for your father-in-law. And, apparently, your English towns do look as charming in real life as they do on TV.


----------



## Odradek

Fading Fast said:


> Odradek, you guys all look great - and nice job of quick Ebay sourcing for your father-in-law. And, apparently, your English towns do look as charming in real life as they do on TV.


Thanks all.
My father-in-law was arriving from Ireland the day before the event, and doesn't own a tuxedo. Had considered renting one but there's really not much selection if you want something other than a notched lapel. Anyway, got his measurements and did a few ebay searches and this one looked like it might fit the bill. 
Cost me the princely sum of £12.50, and is in great condition. The rental tuxedos from Moss Bros start at £38 for one night.
It's a Moss Bros wool/poly blend, and has double vents, but that doesn't worry him. Could use the sleeves being shortened a little, but again, he's not bothered. 
Now he's planning on joining a local choir back home, as apparently the only thing that was stopping him was the lack of the proper suit.

My own suit is thrifted Daks tuxedo. Cost me £25 and then £75 more for alterations. (still not 100% happy with the sleeves)
Thrifted TM Lewin shirt and Ede & Ravenscroft bow tie.
Vintage pearl shirt studs courtesy of some tasteful ancestor of mine.
Loake Aldwych shoes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Odradek said:


> Thanks all.
> Now he's planning on joining a local choir back home, as apparently the only thing that was stopping him was the lack of the proper suit.


That's awesome. And I was going to ask if those were pearl studs - very cool.


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's awesome. And I was going to ask if those were pearl studs - very cool.


Missed that detail on the first go round - great catch YRR, and Odradek - a nod to an impressive ancestor.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the heat and humidity are causing a sartorial malaise - not my best work today, by far, I fear. Oh, well, everyone has a bad day now and again . . .

Shirt and trousers - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^"...a bad day?" LOL. If you were to replace the eyeglasses with a pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators (with corrective lenses, not sunglasses), the shirt with a light blue; with white contrasting collar, BB knit polo; the socks with black Gold Toe's and the shoes with a pair of Chestnut hued Cheaney Matisse Tassels; by golly we would be dressed alike! 

Well done, as always, my friend!


----------



## crocto

That's not bad for a thrifted tux.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the heat and humidity are causing a sartorial malaise - not my best work today, by far, I fear. Oh, well, everyone has a bad day now and again . . .
> 
> Shirt and trousers - BB
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


very nice outfit I guess you weren't wearing a tie because of the humidity?


----------



## dr.butcher

Odradek said:


> Vintage pearl shirt studs courtesy of some tasteful ancestor of mine.


Those are some of the nicest studs I've seen.



upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the heat and humidity are causing a sartorial malaise - not my best work today, by far, I fear. Oh, well, everyone has a bad day now and again . . .


I can say from lots of personal experience that heat and humidity give us all 'bad days", if that's even the best phrase for it. It's much harder to dress well in very hot/humid weather than it is in normal or slightly cold weather, mostly because clothes of any sort just heat you up even more. That said, it's nice to see you in casual wear as a comparison to your regular postings, and there's really nothing wrong with that look either.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Casual but with style, especially the shoes and socks are tastefully selected.


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> I can say from lots of personal experience that heat and humidity give us all 'bad days", if that's even the best phrase for it. It's much harder to dress well in very hot/humid weather than it is in normal or slightly cold weather, mostly because clothes of any sort just heat you up even more. That said, it's nice to see you in casual wear as a comparison to your regular postings, and there's really nothing wrong with that look either.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Casual but with style, especially the shoes and socks are tastefully selected.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^"...a bad day?" LOL. If you were to replace the eyeglasses with a pair of Randolph Engineering Aviators (with corrective lenses, not sunglasses), the shirt with a light blue; with white contrasting collar, BB knit polo; the socks with black Gold Toe's and the shoes with a pair of Chestnut hued Cheaney Matisse Tassels; by golly we would be dressed alike!
> 
> Well done, as always, my friend!


Thank you, gentlemen, for your kind indulgence, but I think that, even as casual wear, yesterday's attire could have done without that yellow shirt - not bad in theory, but not good in fact.

I am more on my game today, I believe. I'm visiting a friend in hospital this evening - a partial knee replacement - so I thought wearing something bright and cheery would be of some comfort to the patient.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Shoes - Paul Stuart (private label from C & J)


----------



## Starting Late

I certainly hope Upper will not ease up on his postings. My own lack of postings has to do with time, technical expertise, laziness and sartorial insecurity. It certainly has nothing to do with the postings of others.
I would very much miss the regular posters, especial Upper, should they stop or even cut back. How else would I learn how to dress to great effect?


----------



## crocto

Suit: & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: La Corona Roma
Cufflinks: Burberry


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like purple, it sure stands out.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Pale Yellow checked button down shirt and khaki


----------



## Odradek

dr.butcher said:


> Those are some of the nicest studs I've seen.


Thank you.
Found in a small leather box of assorted studs, lone cufflinks and other relics, which came from my great aunt's house.


----------



## upr_crust

Back at at, after a day's rest. Giving today's suit an airing before shipping it off to the dry cleaner's.

Suit, shirt, tie, PS - BB
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: JAB
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice color tie you're wearing.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard, for yesterday's compliment.

Happy Friday to you all. Today is the debut of a new pair of braces, from a tiny shop in Hell's Kitchen, full of interesting, funky, retro accessories - Fine & Dandy. The shop tries to be the sartorial equivalent of a locavore restaurant - much of the merchandise is locally sourced.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Zegna
Braces - Fine & Dandy
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## upr_crust

Although it's to be quite warm in NYC today, I'm suited up, as I'm having dinner this evening with some of the fellow posters from That Other Website this evening, and do not wish to shame myself with being underdressed for the occasion.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - no name brand
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## CLTesquire

I haven't done this in a while so here goes...

Jacket: BB
Trousers: Epaulet
Shirt: Ratio Clothing
Tie: J Press
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## Dmontez

Upr, I've gotta say as usual your knot on the tie is splendid, and is what I strive for every time I am tying my own. Also, are those 2" cuffs on your trousers?



upr_crust said:


> Spoiler


----------



## upr_crust

Dmontez said:


> Upr, I've gotta say as usual your knot on the tie is splendid, and is what I strive for every time I am tying my own. Also, are those 2" cuffs on your trousers?


Thanks. I find that I like the knots that Charvet ties make - the combination of silk, lining, and width create a long, narrow knot which works well with tab collar or collar pin shirts. I had to check my cuffs, actually, and they're 1.75 inches wide - not quite 2".


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice outfit.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Classic suit and all accessories


----------



## fiftyforfifty

great shoes, and cool combination with grey


----------



## upr_crust

Here I am, the morning after the night before - dinner with the guys from That Other Website was a total success, but took its toll in excess consumption of food and drink.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - H & K
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - C & J


----------



## CLTesquire

So that upr doesn't feel alone posting on here...

coat: BB
pants: Hertling hopsack
shirt: BB
tie: JZ Richards
shoes: C&J for BB


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, CLTesquire. I will use this opportunity to remind the reading public that blogs are best when they are interactive - more active participation (i.e. postings) engender more viewing pleasure (in most cases, at least - trolling excepted).


----------



## Shaver

CLTesquire said:


>


A lovely jacket - is it really quite that splendidly dusty looking hue in real life?


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, CLTesquire. I will use this opportunity to remind the reading public that blogs are best when they are interactive - more active participation (i.e. postings) engender more viewing pleasure (in most cases, at least - trolling excepted).


 BTW, your whole outfit is great but I really like your shoes. What model C & J's are those?


----------



## CLTesquire

Shaver said:


> A lovely jacket - is it really quite that splendidly dusty looking hue in real life?


Thank you for your kind words. It looks exactly like that in real life. As the young folks say..."no filter."


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> BTW, your whole outfit is great but I really like your shoes. What model C & J's are those?


They are C & J Edgwares, which I snatched up at very deep discount at Ede & Ravenscroft in London last February.


----------



## adoucett

Today:

* Turnbull & Asser shirt
* Woven leather belt
* J.Crew Oxford cloth chinos 
* Lobstah socks
* BB boat shoes 
* Seiko watch 
* RB2132 shades


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice outfit.


----------



## Duvel

adoucett, is that really you?



adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> * Turnbull & Asser shirt
> * Woven leather belt
> * J.Crew Oxford cloth chinos
> * Lobstah socks
> * BB boat shoes
> * Seiko watch
> * RB2132 shades


----------



## adoucett

Duvel said:


> adoucett, is that really you?


Of course! I just decided to post in the fashion forum for once. Unless you are asking that question in some deeper philosophical context, in which case...I might have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## upr_crust

Taking advantage of the lower humidity and more moderate temperatures locally, I've dragged out a three-piece for today's attire.

Suit - Tyrwhitt
Shirt - H & K
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## CLTesquire

Realizing that lighting in my office is making picture taking somewhat difficult.

Suit: Southwick MTM
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
Shoes: Alden medallion captoes with the Saphir treatment


----------



## crocto

Yesterday

Blazer & Pants: Banana Republic
Shirt: Bloomingdales Men's Store
Tie: The Tie Bar



















Today

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: 1901 (Nordstrom)
Tie: J. Crew


----------



## FLMike

CLTesquire said:


> Realizing that lighting in my office is making picture taking somewhat difficult.
> 
> Suit: Southwick MTM
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
> Shoes: Alden medallion captoes with the Saphir treatment


Very sharp....nicely done!


----------



## CLTesquire

FLCracka said:


> Very sharp....nicely done!


Thank you very much. I'm going to be out of the office for a few days after today so I wanted to bring my A game.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, do you often wear a navy tie with a navy suit? I find myself struggling to pull that look off but you do it nicely. I'm wondering if the addition of a shirt with some color/pattern to it, as opposed to plain white, is the key.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, do you often wear a navy tie with a navy suit? I find myself struggling to pull that look off but you do it nicely. I'm wondering if the addition of a shirt with some color/pattern to it, as opposed to plain white, is the key.


I don't often wear a navy tie with a navy suit, but, with today's shirt, in combo with the suit, it seems to be the logical choice. Certainly my choice of tie would have been much wider, had I been wearing a plain white shirt, but the lavender needed contrast of value (i.e. a much darker tie) and a color with which it wouldn't clash - hence, a navy tie.


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> I don't often wear a navy tie with a navy suit, but, with today's shirt, in combo with the suit, it seems to be the logical choice. Certainly my choice of tie would have been much wider, had I been wearing a plain white shirt, but the lavender needed contrast of value (i.e. a much darker tie) and a color with which it wouldn't clash - hence, a navy tie.


That's a good explanation. Thanks!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

First time posting on this topic, had an interview today in management that went extremely well. Opted for the grey suit burgundy tie white semi spread collar shirt white ps. I'm just getting the ball rolling on my sartorial journey so some stuff I wear I bought awhile ago.

Suit: HSM
Shirt: Van Huesen
Tie: GB 
Shoes: GH Bass
PS: no name brand 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

Kendallroberts88 said:


> First time posting on this topic, had an interview today in management that went extremely well. Opted for the grey suit burgundy tie white semi spread collar shirt white ps. I'm just getting the ball rolling on my sartorial journey so some stuff I wear I bought awhile ago.
> 
> Suit: HSM
> Shirt: Van Huesen
> Tie: GB
> Shoes: GH Bass
> PS: no name brand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! Thanks for posting. We're all better off if more people post.


----------



## sskim3

CLTesquire said:


> Looking good! Thanks for posting. We're all better off if more people post.


I post more often in the Trade forums since it seems more appropriate given the casual nature of my dress nowadays. More than happy to cross post if you don't mind seeing me break some rules. Today is a seersucker suit (in navy!) with no tie. :chinese:


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice combination of black and blue.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard.

Friday, and not a moment too soon. The competition at That Other Website this week is "denim". As it happens, my office has a casual Friday policy, so I can get away with what I'm wearing today. Choice of shoes was done in emulation of a young gentleman on the subway yesterday, wearing jeans with what appeared to be walnut AE Strands, the look of which I rather liked. This is as close as I can come to that look.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, PS & jeans - BB
Shoes - C & J Maltons


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> Friday, and not a moment too soon. The competition at That Other Website this week is "denim". As it happens, my office has a casual Friday policy, so I can get away with what I'm wearing today. Choice of shoes was done in emulation of a young gentleman on the subway yesterday, wearing jeans with what appeared to be walnut AE Strands, the look of which I rather liked. This is as close as I can come to that look.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt, PS & jeans - BB
> Shoes - C & J Maltons


Very elegantly done with jeans! Love the shoes though. Also, enjoy seeing you get a lot of use out of the purple sports coat!


----------



## Howard

Upr: I'm not used to seeing you with jeans, very nice.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sorry for the late posts, this is from yesterday's interview I didn't get a chance to post this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

*Upr,* first you absolutely rock that sport coat and I really like the walnut AEs with the jeans.

I'm struggling a little with the jeans with the sport coat and I think it is a texture / color thing as I like jeans with sport coats in general (but, for me, I like jeans with tweeds and other rough, heavy textures as, IMHO, they hold up well to the texture and informality of jeans).

Jeans are heavy material and, then, in the dark color of your pair they get "heavier." Your sport coat's fabric is very light and the color skews summer / spring / light. Not that contrast can't work, but in this case, I feel like the contrast is heavy fall / winter pants with a light breezy summer jacket which doesn't fully work.

I know this is heresy today (but it won't be when fashion shifts), but I'd rather see that sport coat with a light colored jean - either ivory or (God forbid) a faded blue jean - as that would minimize the winter - summer divide.

*Kendalroberts88* - welcome and thank you for posting (coming from a guy who has probably posted all of twenty pictures of his outfits over several years - I rarely wear anything interesting as I work from home).

Most importantly, hopefully, your interview will lead to an offer. And from what I can tell, you had on a nice conservative, well-fitted suit - quite appropriate for management. That said, your pictures are all slightly silhouetted as the light is mainly from behind you so it is hard to make out details.

But again, welcome, thank you for posting and best of luck.


----------



## crocto

Crusty in jeans...I don't know what do say or do...


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Very elegantly done with jeans! Love the shoes though. Also, enjoy seeing you get a lot of use out of the purple sports coat!


Thanks!


Howard said:


> Upr: I'm not used to seeing you with jeans, very nice.


Thanks - it doesn't happen that often.


Fading Fast said:


> *Upr,* first you absolutely rock that sport coat and I really like the walnut AEs with the jeans. I'm struggling a little with the jeans with the sport coat and I think it is a texture / color thing as I like jeans with sport coats in general (but, for me, I like jeans with tweeds and other rough, heavy textures as, IMHO, they hold up well to the texture and informality of jeans). Jeans are heavy material and, then, in the dark color of your pair they get "heavier." Your sport coat's fabric is very light and the color skews summer / spring / light. Not that contrast can't work, but in this case, I feel like the contrast is heavy fall / winter pants with a light breezy summer jacket which doesn't fully work. I know this is heresy today (but it won't be when fashion shifts), but I'd rather see that sport coat with a light colored jean - either ivory or (God forbid) a faded blue jean - as that would minimize the winter - summer divide.


I cannot entirely disagree with you in re the color of the jeans, and yes, white or light-colored jeans would be a more natural choice, but, I am not heavily invested in denim - what you see are my only decent pair of jeans.


crocto said:


> Crusty in jeans...I don't know what do say or do...


Obviously the Apocalypse is upon us - prepare to don the sackcloth and ashes . . . .


----------



## Roycru

At my elementary school Class Of '61 Garden Party last night, one of the preliminary events before my high school Class Of '65 Reunion Dinner tonight.

Middishade Madras jacket (which is both too short and too tight, which makes it look like a Brooks Brothers Black Fleece jacket), Brooks Brothers blue PPBD shirt and white trousers, Ben Silver tie, Squarextaordinaire pocket square, Leather Man surcingle belt, and Bass white bucs.....


----------



## Shaver

An English cultural icon.


----------



## Duvel

I'm not arguing that you're not, Shaver, but that sounds a bit egotistical, doesn't it?


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> An English cultural icon.


very nice.


----------



## Shaver

Duvel said:


> I'm not arguing that you're not, Shaver, but that sounds a bit egotistical, doesn't it?


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver, both you and "Coronation Street" are English cultural icons .

Meanwhile, in NYC, the weather will be steamy for the next several days - linen is called for.

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers - BB
Shoes - BB


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Shaver, both you and "Coronation Street" are English cultural icons .
> 
> Meanwhile, in NYC, the weather will be steamy for the next several days - linen is called for.
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers - BB
> Shoes - BB


very nice Upr, How do you avoid the heat of the day in New York?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Taking advantage of the lower humidity and more moderate temperatures locally, I've dragged out a three-piece for today's attire.
> 
> Suit - Tyrwhitt
> Shirt - H & K
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


Superb Dressing sir, as always.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Upr, How do you avoid the heat of the day in New York?


An air-conditioned office, mostly .



fiftyforfifty said:


> Superb Dressing sir, as always.


Thank you, but that level of dressing won't occur again until the weather cools off a bit.

Day Two of Linen.

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## sskim3

Love the shirt!

Question for you - how are the tyrwhitt shoe quality compared to other brands? I assume they are made by loake. How does the suede compare to others like AE, Alden, etc?

EDIT: I just realized your socks match the colors of the shirt. Brilliant!



upr_crust said:


> An air-conditioned office, mostly .
> 
> Thank you, but that level of dressing won't occur again until the weather cools off a bit.
> 
> Day Two of Linen.
> 
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> ...I just realized your socks match the colors of the shirt. Brilliant!


I saw this too and thought UPR is a brilliant dresser - the colors in the socks echo the shirt, but some how stay one level down from matchy-matchy. Maybe it is because the two items aren't next to each other and the socks are muted and stay hidden some of time, but the result is a nice echo not a "too cute" coordination.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Love the shirt! Question for you - how are the tyrwhitt shoe quality compared to other brands? I assume they are made by loake. How does the suede compare to others like AE, Alden, etc?EDIT: I just realized your socks match the colors of the shirt. Brilliant!


Tyrwhitt shoes come in two levels of quality, or at least two separate price points. I am uncertain who made today's shoes (I've had them for several years - ordered them online), but I believe that, for the more expensive shoesTyrwhitt offers, they're made by Barker, not Loake. The shoes from Tyrwhitt I own are roughly comparable to AE - decently made with proper leather soles and such, though in my experience, they run a bit large - ignore Trywhitt's website if they say UK size number is 1/2 size lower than US - it's a full size number lower (9.5 D US is 8.5 E or F UK).


Fading Fast said:


> I saw this too and thought UPR is a brilliant dresser - the colors in the socks echo the shirt, but some how stay one level down from matchy-matchy. Maybe it is because the two items aren't next to each other and the socks are muted and stay hidden some of time, but the result is a nice echo not a "too cute" coordination.


Today's choice of socks was a happy accident - I didn't remember that I owned them until I went burrowing through the back of my sock drawer. I guess that I chose well, then .


----------



## Howard

> Thank you, but that level of dressing won't occur again until the weather cools off a bit.


It might cool off a bit by next week but less humid temperatures and not as hot as today reached 95 degrees.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


>


Not too dissimilar from my own "lower unit" today.....


----------



## fiftyforfifty

FLCracka said:


> Not too dissimilar from my own "lower unit" today.....


Awesome combination sir, but sir what are the care tips for suede shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> It might cool off a bit by next week but less humid temperatures and not as hot as today reached 95 degrees.


From your mouth to God's ear, as they do say, Howard.



FLCracka said:


> Not too dissimilar from my own "lower unit" today.....


Your "lower unit" was at a higher price point than mine yesterday - Alden LHS in cordovan, if I am not mistaken.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome combination sir, but sir what are the care tips for suede shoes.


The only things I know about caring for suede shoes are to use a suede brush on them to get off surface dirt, and don't wear them in the rain (a rule at which I fail periodically, courtesy of bad weather prognostication).

Day Three of Linen - I don't know whether I'm finding the wrinkles tiresome, or I'm merely tired of the heat and humidity causing me to wear linen. Arghhh, in any case . . .

Shirt - Lewin
Trousers - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## CLTesquire

Back to work after my son was born this weekend.

Coat: BB sack blazer
Trousers: O'connell's pearl grey tropical wool
Shirt: Hemrajani
Tie: Seaward & Stearn
Shoes: Carmina

Tiredness Level: High


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> From your mouth to God's ear, as they do say, Howard.
> 
> Your "lower unit" was at a higher price point than mine yesterday - Alden LHS in cordovan, if I am not mistaken.
> 
> The only things I know about caring for suede shoes are to use a suede brush on them to get off surface dirt, and don't wear them in the rain (a rule at which I fail periodically, courtesy of bad weather prognostication).
> 
> Day Three of Linen - I don't know whether I'm finding the wrinkles tiresome, or I'm merely tired of the heat and humidity causing me to wear linen. Arghhh, in any case . . .
> 
> Shirt - Lewin
> Trousers - BB
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


very nice, at least you're not wearing anything heavy or you'll perspire.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> very nice, at least you're not wearing anything heavy or you'll perspire.


Howard, how do you manage to keep cool and minimize the perspiration while rounding up carts from the parking lot all day? That must be quite a challenge during the summer months.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Back to work after my son was born this weekend.
> 
> Coat: BB sack blazer
> Trousers: O'connell's pearl grey tropical wool
> Shirt: Hemrajani
> Tie: Seaward & Stearn
> Shoes: Carmina
> 
> Tiredness Level: High


Congratulations on your new son!


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> Congratulations on your new son!


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## PaultheSwede

upr_crust said:


> From your mouth to God's ear, as they do say, Howard.


Those are some great looking shoes.


----------



## eedzy

Hello All,

Thought this may be a good thread to get acquainted with the forums. I registered a while back and finally decided it was time to stop creeping from the sidelines. I'm Joel, from Alberta Canada and I love suits! Looking forward to contributing a little more than... Not at all.

This photo may seem a touch "touched-up". It was a submission to Dormeuil's Custom Suit contest a short time ago. Apologies it wasn't my attire while writing this, I'll make further posts. Let me know if I'm doing this right! Thanks, Andy for having me.

Suit: Balfour Clothing
Shirt: Sam Abouhassan Custom Clothing
Tie: Dion Neckwear
Pocket Square: Eton
Lapel Pin: Homemade
Socks: Henry Signer House Label
Shoes: Florsheim Imperial








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## upr_crust

After three days of rumpled linen, and a drop in the humidity, I'm back to suits.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Braces & cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

PaultheSwede said:


> Those are some great looking shoes.


Thanks, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

eedzy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought this may be a good thread to get acquainted with the forums. I registered a while back and finally decided it was time to stop creeping from the sidelines. I'm Joel, from Alberta Canada and I love suits! Looking forward to contributing a little more than... Not at all.
> 
> This photo may seem a touch "touched-up". It was a submission to Dormeuil's Custom Suit contest a short time ago. Apologies it wasn't my attire while writing this, I'll make further posts. Let me know if I'm doing this right! Thanks, Andy for having me.
> 
> Suit: Balfour Clothing
> Shirt: Sam Abouhassan Custom Clothing
> Tie: Dion Neckwear
> Pocket Square: Eton
> Lapel Pin: Homemade
> Socks: Henry Signer House Label
> Shoes: Florsheim Imperial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


different but stylish


----------



## fiftyforfifty

CLTesquire said:


> Back to work after my son was born this weekend.
> 
> Coat: BB sack blazer
> Trousers: O'connell's pearl grey tropical wool
> Shirt: Hemrajani
> Tie: Seaward & Stearn
> Shoes: Carmina
> 
> Tiredness Level: High


Tie, jacket and shoes are awesome

especially, tie contrast with jacket is real cool


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Howard, how do you manage to keep cool and minimize the perspiration while rounding up carts from the parking lot all day? That must be quite a challenge during the summer months.


I go inside more often and drink plenty of water, even if I have to go in the cold and outside the heat multiple times, so be it, I need to stay hydrated at all times.


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking spiffy as usual.


----------



## CLTesquire

Finishing off the week strong...

Suit: Southwick MTM
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
Shoes: AE McAllister


----------



## Kendallroberts88

eedzy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought this may be a good thread to get acquainted with the forums. I registered a while back and finally decided it was time to stop creeping from the sidelines. I'm Joel, from Alberta Canada and I love suits! Looking forward to contributing a little more than... Not at all.
> 
> This photo may seem a touch "touched-up". It was a submission to Dormeuil's Custom Suit contest a short time ago. Apologies it wasn't my attire while writing this, I'll make further posts. Let me know if I'm doing this right! Thanks, Andy for having me.
> 
> Suit: Balfour Clothing
> Shirt: Sam Abouhassan Custom Clothing
> Tie: Dion Neckwear
> Pocket Square: Eton
> Lapel Pin: Homemade
> Socks: Henry Signer House Label
> Shoes: Florsheim Imperial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Welcome! Nice outfit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.butcher

eedzy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought this may be a good thread to get acquainted with the forums. I registered a while back and finally decided it was time to stop creeping from the sidelines. I'm Joel, from Alberta Canada and I love suits! Looking forward to contributing a little more than... Not at all.
> 
> This photo may seem a touch "touched-up". It was a submission to Dormeuil's Custom Suit contest a short time ago. Apologies it wasn't my attire while writing this, I'll make further posts. Let me know if I'm doing this right! Thanks, Andy for having me.
> 
> Suit: Balfour Clothing
> Shirt: Sam Abouhassan Custom Clothing
> Tie: Dion Neckwear
> Pocket Square: Eton
> Lapel Pin: Homemade
> Socks: Henry Signer House Label
> Shoes: Florsheim Imperial


Is "Homemade" a brand or is that a handmade homemade lapel pin? Can we get a close up? Looks like a little red flower. What's the backing? A button?


----------



## dr.butcher

FLCracka said:


> Howard, how do you manage to keep cool and minimize the perspiration while rounding up carts from the parking lot all day? That must be quite a challenge during the summer months.


An Indian tailor once gave me his "secret" for minimising perspiration during the summer months: coconut water. Either from a carton or a fresh coconut, though the former is easier to obtain. I drink it summer-long and though I've no scientific proof, I did notice a reduction in daily sweat levels.


----------



## upr_crust

Though the weather today in NYC is more suited to less attire, I've a co-op board interview this afternoon, necessitating the wearing of a suit and tie, in a rather more severe color scheme than is my norm. Let's hope that it works.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Shoes - C & J


----------



## eedzy

Thank you!!


----------



## eedzy

dr.butcher said:


> Is "Homemade" a brand or is that a handmade homemade lapel pin? Can we get a close up? Looks like a little red flower. What's the backing? A button?


Here is our close up:
Yes I made them myself, they are plastic flower buttons from my local notions store. The one from my last post was orange to go with my shirt, tie, and sock detail.


----------



## Opera Buff

Off to a tailoring exhibition at Leeds Museum. Time to trot out the new hacking jacket. Apologies for the sagging shirt collar.


----------



## riyadh552

Opera Buff said:


> Off to a tailoring exhibition at Leeds Museum. Time to trot out the new hacking jacket. Apologies for the sagging shirt collar.


That is a great fitting jacket!


----------



## Howard

dr.butcher said:


> An Indian tailor once gave me his "secret" for minimising perspiration during the summer months: coconut water. Either from a carton or a fresh coconut, though the former is easier to obtain. I drink it summer-long and though I've no scientific proof, I did notice a reduction in daily sweat levels.


Pathmark does sell Coconut Water


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking quite spiffy.


----------



## ovo

A Moncler Polo with skinny biker jeans from River Island. Great fit and have received several compliments on it so far.


----------



## upr_crust

Opera Buff said:


> Off to a tailoring exhibition at Leeds Museum. Time to trot out the new hacking jacket. Apologies for the sagging shirt collar.


Beautiful jacket, though I think that it's a touch long on you - but then again, I'm jealous of anyone who can wear a jacket in August and not sweat like a dray horse. Call me cranky .



Howard said:


> Upr: looking quite spiffy.


Thank you, Howard. Today is not such a spiffy day.

Warm, humid, and with passing thunderstorms - not a day for a suit. Back to linen trousers and shirt sleeves. Monty Python had the Ministry of Silly Walks - today I have something from the Ministry of Silly Socks.

Everything BB today.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, nice echoing of the shirt color in the socks again.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, nice echoing of the shirt color in the socks again.


Hey, I've got to do something to keep it interesting when I'm not suited up .


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, nice echoing of the shirt color in the socks again.


I agree, the shirt matches the socks perfectly.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Beautiful jacket, though I think that it's a touch long on you - but then again, I'm jealous of anyone who can wear a jacket in August and not sweat like a dray horse. Call me cranky .
> 
> Thank you, Howard. Today is not such a spiffy day.
> 
> Warm, humid, and with passing thunderstorms - not a day for a suit. Back to linen trousers and shirt sleeves. Monty Python had the Ministry of Silly Walks - today I have something from the Ministry of Silly Socks.
> 
> Everything BB today.


Sir, awesome shirt and great matching socks.


----------



## upr_crust

I had occasion to rifle through my collection of suits the other evening, and I came across today's suit, a cheap experiment from Jos. A. Bank - a Signature Platinum, their top-of-the-line made in Italy suit, heavily marked down (as only JAB can do - even with tailoring both at the store and by my local alterations tailor, total cost was about $400). I decided to give it a whirl today - a day of attractive junk, if you will.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt & braces - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie & Shoes: Black Brown 1826
Socks: Express


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> I had occasion to rifle through my collection of suits the other evening, and I came across today's suit, a cheap experiment from Jos. A. Bank - a Signature Platinum, their top-of-the-line made in Italy suit, heavily marked down (as only JAB can do - even with tailoring both at the store and by my local alterations tailor, total cost was about $400). I decided to give it a whirl today - a day of attractive junk, if you will.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt & braces - Lewin
> Tie - JAB
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


That suit sure doesn't look like junk to me, upr_crust. But for real: how is the construction of the JAB Platinum label? It's not easy to judge from a photograph, but yours looks quite well made.

Just an FYI, had a chance to visit Finsbury Shoes during my recent jaunt to France; got a great pair of casual split-toe bluchers for about $150. Overall I'd say the Finsbury offerings are on a quality par with Allen Edmonds, at the least. I think they're made in Portugal for the most part.


----------



## Howard

Upr: How come the pocket square wasn't blue too?


----------



## crocto

MaxBuck said:


> That suit sure doesn't look like junk to me, upr_crust. But for real: how is the construction of the JAB Platinum label? It's not easy to judge from a photograph, but yours looks quite well made.


I went and tried a few on in the store because I had some time to kill and thought "What is a $2000+ list price suit from JAB going to be like?"

They are actually not bad when you consider you can them for 60-70% off depending on the promotion they're running. The fabric was pretty good. It felt well constructed. It basically, to me at least, felt like a B+ version of a Brooks Brother suit.

The major issue for me was the enormous amount of padding in the shoulders. They were huge. Like being in football pads.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> That suit sure doesn't look like junk to me, upr_crust. But for real: how is the construction of the JAB Platinum label? It's not easy to judge from a photograph, but yours looks quite well made.Just an FYI, had a chance to visit Finsbury Shoes during my recent jaunt to France; got a great pair of casual split-toe bluchers for about $150. Overall I'd say the Finsbury offerings are on a quality par with Allen Edmonds, at the least. I think they're made in Portugal for the most part.


My salesman at JAB says that the company will not reveal which Italian manufacturer makes their Platinum line for them, but my Italian-born and trained alterations tailor took one look at the finishing of the collar, and said "Zegna" (there's a tab of fabric at the notch of the collar sewn onto the felt backing - apparently that's a Zegna form of finishing). The fabric is quite nice (I believe it's marked as a super-150's), but the suit does follow the convention of regular JAB suits, and has rather large shoulder pads (the Joseph line does not follow this convention). It also was something of a case of vanity sizing - it's marked as a 40R, and I'm normally a 41 or 42R at both Brooks and Paul Stuart - though, oddly enough, the trousers were a size 34 waist, with little in the way of selvedge in the back to be let out. (I have to be dietetically correct in order for the trousers to fit  ). As for Finsbury, I have several pairs of their shoes, and most have been fine - made in Portugal, as are several other mid-priced brands in Paris - though the leather of my shoes today is a little on the plastic-looking side. I bought them partially because I wanted a sleeker form of wingtip, and partially because my partner was buying a pair, and there was a two pairs for 299 euro deal happening at the time. I may upgrade on my next trip to Paris in about two weeks - either Septieme Largeur, Markowski, or Carmina.


----------



## Roycru

So beastly hot today that nearly all the tourists (who wear short pants and never buy anything) had gone to ground, but, like mad dogs and Englishmen, I went out in the midday Sun and sat on my favorite bench (which is iron and was rather warm) on l'Avenue des Chumps-Elysees.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer and ecru PPBD shirt, Briar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, J. Crew Madras trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Bass white bucs.....


----------



## fiftyforfifty

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: T.M. Lewin
> Tie & Shoes: Black Brown 1826
> Socks: Express


Good choice of shoes and socks sir, may I ask what is the price of the shoes


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and milder weather has returned to NYC, hence the suit.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Recoletas district, Buenos Aires
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## winghus

If only those shoes were burgundy https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6a/7a/c8/6a7ac89737b47c9c3badf76622c88045.jpg



crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: T.M. Lewin
> Tie & Shoes: Black Brown 1826
> Socks: Express


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, that's a great suit you're wearing today. Huge fan.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt: Lauren Ralph Lauren
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## crocto

fiftyforfifty said:


> Good choice of shoes and socks sir, may I ask what is the price of the shoes


The shoes are Lord & Taylor's house brand, Black Brown 1826. .

They were originally $199 but I got them during a 30% off sale and had a 20% off coupon so it came to about $110. They're, according to the little shoebag that came with them, made in Italy.



winghus said:


> If only those shoes were burgundy https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6a/7a/c8/6a7ac89737b47c9c3badf76622c88045.jpg


I actually do have socks like that.


----------



## Duvel

Hello. Just dropping by from the Trad side...


----------



## g3org3y

eedzy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought this may be a good thread to get acquainted with the forums. I registered a while back and finally decided it was time to stop creeping from the sidelines. I'm Joel, from Alberta Canada and I love suits! Looking forward to contributing a little more than... Not at all.


Welcome to the forum, thanks for contributing.

For me, a floral shirt is always casual so its very rare I would wear it with a tie or waistcoat. By doing so you're in danger of potentially straying into hipster territory. 

By the way, those lapel buttons are great. Lovely little detail. :cool2:



Opera Buff said:


> Off to a tailoring exhibition at Leeds Museum. Time to trot out the new hacking jacket. Apologies for the sagging shirt collar.


Great jacket (and outfit generally), thanks for sharing. Where's the jacket from?


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice, pants and suit match.


----------



## orange fury

Bit of a hiatus from WAYWT posts, but here's today:








J Crew suit (jacket at my desk) - Ralph Lauren shirt - Drakes tie - AE Nathan's - 1928 Elgin - vintage Shield cufflinks - JAB belt


----------



## DLW

orange fury, 
Sharp!! Always a pleasure to see your contribution. I am surprised J Crew has a suit with a 6 button vest. Go figure.


----------



## Opera Buff

Many thanks.


----------



## Opera Buff

Thank you. The English hacking jacket is cut a tad longer plus I think I'm stooping a little on the picture !


upr_crust said:


> Beautiful jacket, though I think that it's a touch long on you - but then again, I'm jealous of anyone who can wear a jacket in August and not sweat like a dray horse. Call me cranky .
> 
> Thank you, Howard. Today is not such a spiffy day.
> 
> Warm, humid, and with passing thunderstorms - not a day for a suit. Back to linen trousers and shirt sleeves. Monty Python had the Ministry of Silly Walks - today I have something from the Ministry of Silly Socks.
> 
> Everything BB today.


----------



## Opera Buff

Thank you - The jacket is from Chester Barrie.


g3org3y said:


> Welcome to the forum, thanks for contributing.
> 
> For me, a floral shirt is always casual so its very rare I would wear it with a tie or waistcoat. By doing so you're in danger of potentially straying into hipster territory.
> 
> By the way, those lapel buttons are great. Lovely little detail. :cool2:
> 
> Great jacket (and outfit generally), thanks for sharing. Where's the jacket from?


----------



## upr_crust

Opera Buff, I am not surprised that your jacket is Chester Barrie - I picked up my first Chester Barrie jacket this past winter at Austin Reed, and it was an instant favorite, both for myself, and for the denizens of these fora (and That Other Website). As for its length, it is cut a bit long, but, the more I look at it, I can see that the length is an integral part of the overall design. In any case, a gorgeous jacket, and wear it in good health.

The weather is staying moderate in NYC, so I'm daring to don a suit again today.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - YSL
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Seattle Museum of Art
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, you are really making me want a windowpane suit. Well done.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, you are really making me want a windowpane suit. Well done.


Thank you, CLT, for the compliments of yesterday and today. For whatever reason, windowpanes seem to work well for me - my fall/winter wardrobe has several of them, so stay tuned . . .


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Old picture for a couple of weeks back. 

PRL blue university stripe 
Perry Ellis linen cotton blend shorts 
KC Split toe loafers
Belk private label belt




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Opera Buff, I am not surprised that your jacket is Chester Barrie - I picked up my first Chester Barrie jacket this past winter at Austin Reed, and it was an instant favorite, both for myself, and for the denizens of these fora (and That Other Website). As for its length, it is cut a bit long, but, the more I look at it, I can see that the length is an integral part of the overall design. In any case, a gorgeous jacket, and wear it in good health.
> 
> The weather is staying moderate in NYC, so I'm daring to don a suit again today.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - YSL
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - Seattle Museum of Art
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


Upr: looking sharp, Is that a gold colored tie?


----------



## orange fury

On the road quite a bit today, and we have a high of 102*F. Should be fun:










J Crew linen/cotton suit - Hamilton shirt - Jack Spade knit tie - LL Bean braided leather belt - AE Mora 2.0's - Goldtoe pindot socks - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic - tortoiseshell Ray Ban Wafarers - Kaufmann Mercantile copper bracelet/Alzheimer's Assoc. bracelet


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> On the road quite a bit today, and we have a high of 102*F. Should be fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew linen/cotton suit - Hamilton shirt - Jack Spade knit tie - LL Bean braided leather belt - AE Mora 2.0's - Goldtoe pindot socks - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic - tortoiseshell Ray Ban Wafarers - Kaufmann Mercantile copper bracelet/Alzheimer's Assoc. bracelet


OF - very nice rig for a friday. It is a bummer that you have to be suited up in 102 degree weather. BTW - is the jacket half lined or fully lined?


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, well done. You took a classic tan summer suit and combined some great elements - the gingham shirt, the knit tie (echoed in the socks) and double-buckle monks - with skill to make a classic feel fresh. And the fit of your suit is fantastic - really glad you didn't go too short in the pants as many do today.


----------



## g3org3y

Great outfit Orange Fury. Agree with Fading Fast, the combination of suit, tie, shirt and pocket square are spot on. :cool2: Not a massive fan of the shoes but that's simply a personal opinion on monk-straps.

What's the story with the (copper?) bracelet?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

orange fury said:


> On the road quite a bit today, and we have a high of 102*F. Should be fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew linen/cotton suit - Hamilton shirt - Jack Spade knit tie - LL Bean braided leather belt - AE Mora 2.0's - Goldtoe pindot socks - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic - tortoiseshell Ray Ban Wafarers - Kaufmann Mercantile copper bracelet/Alzheimer's Assoc. bracelet


That's a nice outfit. Great linen cotton blend suit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> OF - very nice rig for a friday. It is a bummer that you have to be suited up in 102 degree weather. BTW - is the jacket half lined or fully lined?


The jacket is fully lined, but the fabric is light enough that it didn't cause me any issues. And I actually enjoy wearing a suit every day now lol.



Fading Fast said:


> OF, well done. You took a classic tan summer suit and combined some great elements - the gingham shirt, the knit tie (echoed in the socks) and double-buckle monks - with skill to make a classic feel fresh. And the fit of your suit is fantastic - really glad you didn't go too short in the pants as many do today.


Thanks! J Crew suits on sale were a godsend, very little alterations were required.



g3org3y said:


> Great outfit Orange Fury. Agree with Fading Fast, the combination of suit, tie, shirt and pocket square are spot on. :cool2: Not a massive fan of the shoes but that's simply a personal opinion on monk-straps.
> 
> What's the story with the (copper?) bracelet?


Eh, to each his own - I've always liked double monks personally, but I also like bit loafers lol. the bracelet was a Valentine's Day gift from my wife this year- I just thought it looked neat, so she surprised me with it. The patina it's taken on has been pretty cool though.

but yeah, it's just sentimental


----------



## zeppacoustic

orange fury said:


> Bit of a hiatus from WAYWT posts, but here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit (jacket at my desk) - Ralph Lauren shirt - Drakes tie - AE Nathan's - 1928 Elgin - vintage Shield cufflinks - JAB belt


Looks great. You're making me want a three piece suit.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

zeppacoustic said:


> Looks great. You're making me want a three piece suit.


Sir beautiful wrist watch

and tie knot is superb


----------



## Shaver

The pulsating dub bass emitted by this sound system was sufficient to vibrate my innards.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was "black and white photography". My partner indulged me last night, taking some photos from the top of our apartment building. Results are below.


----------



## Shaver

^I am almost certain that I can hear Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue.

Lovely shots upr.


----------



## Bernie Zack

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was "black and white photography". My partner indulged me last night, taking some photos from the top of our apartment building. Results are below.


Fantastic shots!


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver, the outfit is nice, but what really brings it home are the textures that can be seen in the second shot (and that great little button and loop). The first photo said, nice summer outfit, the second one said, wonderfully cool linens and cottons.

Upr, great atmospheric shots. Are the two pyramid-like towers in the background of the first shot the Waldorf?


----------



## Shaver

^ Thank you F F, so typical of your discerning eye to pick up on the button and loop fastening of the concealed watch pocket. This is a charming feature of the trousers which allows me to carry my apartment key without any unsightly lumpiness to the lines of the soft cloth.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, great atmospheric shots. Are the two pyramid-like towers in the background of the first shot the Waldorf?


The twin towers with the lights on top are actually much closer to me than the Waldorf towers - those are the twin towers of the San Remo on Central Park West. The very tall skinny square building to their right is 432 Park Avenue - the Waldorf would be behind and further to the right than it.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The twin towers with the lights on top are actually much closer to me than the Waldorf towers - those are the twin towers of the San Remo on Central Park West. The very tall skinny square building to their right is 432 Park Avenue - the Waldorf would be behind and further to the right than it.


This sounds like "oh, I really knew it," so let me say upfront, I was wrong, but my first thought was San Remo, then Eldorado, but as it looked more like Midtown office buildings around it, I went for the Waldorf. Now, based on your explanation, I get that you live Northwest of the San Remo and the midtown buildings I saw are well past it.

The San Remo is one of my favorite buildings in NYC - in another life, that is one of the building I would love to live in. Others on the list of not in this lifetime: River House, The Beresford, One Sutton Place, The Apthorp and the Ansonia.

Away from my fascination with NYC pre-war architecture, the second shot of you is an outstanding picture - your partner has some real photography talents and you should keep that picture as you look comfortable and natural. When we get back to three-piece-suit weather, you guys should try some more shots like these on the roof, in B&W with the skyline behind you - you and NYC look very elegant together.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> The pulsating dub bass emitted by this sound system was sufficient to vibrate my innards.


Very nice Shaver.


----------



## Howard

very nice shots of you Upr.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver, you make espadrilles and short-sleeve shirts look better than I thought they could.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and milder weather has returned to NYC, hence the suit.
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - a craft fair in the Recoletas district, Buenos Aires
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


The shirt and suit pattern combo works really good together. Great outfit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was "black and white photography". My partner indulged me last night, taking some photos from the top of our apartment building. Results are below.


Classic Simply Superb.


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Very nice Shaver.


Thank you Howard.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shaver, you make espadrilles and short-sleeve shirts look better than I thought they could.


Thank you, YR.

The shirt sleeves have benefitted from a tapering, which allows for a significantly improved appearance.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Kendallroberts88 said:


> The shirt and suit pattern combo works really good together. Great outfit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SIr, I must say , 
We our honored and grateful for teaching us to dress 
and how to contrast.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The San Remo is one of my favorite buildings in NYC - in another life, that is one of the building I would love to live in. Others on the list of not in this lifetime: River House, The Beresford, One Sutton Place, The Apthorp and the Ansonia.
> 
> Away from my fascination with NYC pre-war architecture, the second shot of you is an outstanding picture - your partner has some real photography talents and you should keep that picture as you look comfortable and natural. When we get back to three-piece-suit weather, you guys should try some more shots like these on the roof, in B&W with the skyline behind you - you and NYC look very elegant together.


Ironic that you mention the Beresford, as my late husband, in 1976, was offered a 4.5 room, two bedroom apartment, tenth floor, facing the park, for the princely sum of $38,500. He didn't have the cash, and mortgages were at 20%, and the city was going broke, so it got away, that particular Moby Dick. Add one to the "shoulda, coulda, woulda account".



Howard said:


> very nice shots of you Upr.


Thank you, Howard.



Kendallroberts88 said:


> The shirt and suit pattern combo works really good together. Great outfit





fiftyforfifty said:


> Classic Simply Superb.





fiftyforfifty said:


> SIr, I must say ,
> We our honored and grateful for teaching us to dress
> and how to contrast.


Thank you, gentlemen. (And Shaver, I'm still listening for the Gershwin.)

This will be a short week for me, sartorially, and otherwise - off to parts northeasterly "across the pond" on Thursday night, for some 15 nights. Try to handle things in my absence. Today's suit has been languishing in the closet for some time now - time to give it an airing before it visits the dry cleaner. Probably a bit much for an ordinary Monday, but, there it is.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Collar pin - BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. (And Shaver, I'm still listening for the Gershwin.)


Here we go my friend:


----------



## orange fury

Ah, Monday:






'Merica:


J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - tiebar.com tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany cufflinks/tie bar/belt buckle - Tissot Desire watch


----------



## PocketCircle

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website was "black and white photography". My partner indulged me last night, taking some photos from the top of our apartment building. Results are below.


Great shots. Dig this.


----------



## PocketCircle

Corneliani trousers and socks, Bally Scribe wingtips.


----------



## Howard

Upr: What will you be wearing for tomorrow's thunderstorm?


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Ah, Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - tiebar.com tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany cufflinks/tie bar/belt buckle - Tissot Desire watch


OF, some 1.75"-2.00" cuffs on those trousers would take that rig up a notch in my opinion. Very well put together, overall, though I'm not a fan of tie bars or the obvious branding on the bar and, especially, the links. I think you risk getting into the "too much" territory with the "Tiffany billboard" schtick. FWIW.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> Ah, Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Merica:
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - tiebar.com tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany cufflinks/tie bar/belt buckle - Tissot Desire watch


Beautiful Tissot watch and tie is awesome as well


----------



## upr_crust

In a fit of impracticality, prior to my departure on vacation later this week, I've decided, in the monsoon weather current in NYC, to take on the Friday Challenge of That Other Website, the challenge being "riot of color". Today's attire, if not a riot of color, is at least a hissyfit of hue and pattern.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Michelson's, via Thomas Farthing, London
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS & trousers - BB
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## orange fury

Auditors in the office today, which means I'm going for "boring":








J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Brooks tie - Jos A Bank belt - AE Nathan's - Gold Toe socks - vintage Hamilton Baxter


----------



## CLTesquire

Quick picture mainly to show off the new Hober Macclesfield





Suit: Southwick
Shirt: Hemrajani
Tie: Hober
Shoes: Alden


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like that purple suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard, but it's only a purple jacket - it would be a bit too much with matching trousers .

Today is the last day this week that I'll be suited up, as I travel tomorrow evening for parts northeasterly from New York, across "the pond" as they do say, and I'll be on vacation for two weeks. That being said, I'm having lunch today with a lawyer at the World Financial Center, so I've dressed to look as if I belong in that venue - at the very least, not too scruffy.

I am sure that you gentlemen can keep things interesting in my absence.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - J Press
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## MaxBuck

I don't often embarrass myself by posting on this thread, but the attached combination of Tyrwhitt shirt, BB chinos and Walk Over shoes got rave reviews during our recent vacation in France. The Happy Socks (not pictured) were probably the real reason for viewer enthusiasm, however.

Man, upr_crust, do I love those braces.


----------



## Shaver

^ Nothing to be embarrassed about Max - a rock solid combination.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> View attachment 15105
> View attachment 15106
> Man, upr_crust, do I love those braces.


Thanks, Max, and your attire from your trip to France looks both attractive and comfortable - I will be emulating you in this (both attire and location) within the next few days. As for the braces, I've had them 20+ years - a spontaneous birthday present from my late husband - and so old, it was from the time that Press had its multi-level store on W. 44th St., IIRC. Alas, that was more than a while ago.


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard, but it's only a purple jacket - it would be a bit too much with matching trousers .
> 
> Today is the last day this week that I'll be suited up, as I travel tomorrow evening for parts northeasterly from New York, across "the pond" as they do say, and I'll be on vacation for two weeks. That being said, I'm having lunch today with a lawyer at the World Financial Center, so I've dressed to look as if I belong in that venue - at the very least, not too scruffy.
> 
> I am sure that you gentlemen can keep things interesting in my absence.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Braces - J Press
> Cufflinks - Tiffany
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


Crusty, you will be the most well dressed man in the building. I work at World Financial Place (Brookfield Place because of new owners). Most people are in shirt w/ khakis/trousers, suit with no tie, ill fitting suits, tourists galore...

The food is really solid. Let me know where you guys ended up going and how you liked it.

BTW - I love that you have almost every shade of blue covered in your rig today!


----------



## orange fury

Supposed to be cooler than yesterday, but still supposed to hit 102*F:








J Crew oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - Jos A Bank tie/belt - AE Mora 2.0 - Hamilton Jazzmaster - HotSox socks


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Supposed to be cooler than yesterday, but still supposed to hit 102*F:
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - Jos A Bank tie/belt - AE Mora 2.0 - Hamilton Jazzmaster - HotSox socks


I dig it. I kindof got excited from the first pic thinking it was a black knit tie which may have been too casual for rig but the texture of the knit tie would have been awesome with the rest of the rig.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I dig it. I kindof got excited from the first pic thinking it was a black knit tie which may have been too casual for rig but the texture of the knit tie would have been awesome with the rest of the rig.


i wore this rig with my navy knit a couple weeks ago, it did look pretty awesome (IMHO)


----------



## Howard

Upr: enjoy your vacation.


----------



## winghus

orange fury said:


> Supposed to be cooler than yesterday, but still supposed to hit 102*F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - Jos A Bank tie/belt - AE Mora 2.0 - Hamilton Jazzmaster - HotSox socks


Love the texture of that oxford cloth. How is it for coolness and wrinkles?


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Crusty, you will be the most well dressed man in the building. I work at World Financial Place (Brookfield Place because of new owners). Most people are in shirt w/ khakis/trousers, suit with no tie, ill fitting suits, tourists galore...
> 
> The food is really solid. Let me know where you guys ended up going and how you liked it.
> 
> BTW - I love that you have almost every shade of blue covered in your rig today!


Thanks for the compliments, and we ended up at P.J. Clarke's, less for food, and more for convenience (and readily available table space), so no great gastronomic revelations from lunch, sad to say. The suit/shirt/tie/cufflink combo is one that I really like - the tie and the cufflinks were bought several years apart, so their combination is a happy accident.



Howard said:


> Upr: enjoy your vacation.


Thank you, Howard, I certainly will.


----------



## drlivingston

Have a great trip, Sir Crust! You will be missed in your well-deserved absence. :hi:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the best for a wonderful trip. And while the food is only okay, the views from PJ's down there are pretty nice. 

Orange Fury, you've been killing it with your last few outfits (I love the J.Crew suits and that Hamilton shirt is awesome - great collar). It's clear you are adjusting well to the sartorial parameters of your new job.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Have a great trip, Sir Crust! You will be missed in your well-deserved absence. :hi:


Ditto.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Shirt & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## orange fury

Client meetings and a networking lunch today:









J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Brooks tie - AE McClains - Gold Toe socks - Jos A Bank belt - vintage Benrus - vintage Shield links


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Max, and your attire from your trip to France looks both attractive and comfortable - I will be emulating you in this (both attire and location) within the next few days.


If you find yourself in the vicinity of Troyes, I heartily recommend getting a dinner reservation at the Maison Rhodes (and staying at the associated hotel if you like somewhat-rustic luxury). A historical hostelry that offers superb cuisine in a very elegant setting. The ready availability of a variety of small-producer Champagnes is also a draw, and the old town itself is beautiful. May be my favorite place in France, so far at least.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Have a great trip, Sir Crust! You will be missed in your well-deserved absence. :hi:





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the best for a wonderful trip. And while the food is only okay, the views from PJ's down there are pretty nice.





sskim3 said:


> Ditto.





MaxBuck said:


> If you find yourself in the vicinity of Troyes, I heartily recommend getting a dinner reservation at the Maison Rhodes (and staying at the associated hotel if you like somewhat-rustic luxury). A historical hostelry that offers superb cuisine in a very elegant setting. The ready availability of a variety of small-producer Champagnes is also a draw, and the old town itself is beautiful. May be my favorite place in France, so far at least.


Thank you, gentlemen. The food at P.J. Clarke's is OK, if not great, but the views of the boat basin at Brookfield Place are very pretty. Note that some acquisitions of a sartorial nature are expected to be made in London and in Paris - more on that after my return. As for Troyes, I've heard lovely things about the place, but I fear that, for the Paris portion of the trip, my partner and I will be in town with two of my cousins, one of whom has never been to Paris before. I expect that we're most likely go no further afield than Versailles - not all the way to Champagne country (though a bit of bubbly would be great right about now . . .  ).


----------



## crocto

orange fury said:


> Client meetings and a networking lunch today:
> 
> J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Brooks tie - AE McClains - Gold Toe socks - Jos A Bank belt - vintage Benrus - vintage Shield links


Nice suit! Looks similar in color to mine. Those J. Crew ones are pretty good quality. They're impossible to get on sale though.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Client meetings and a networking lunch today:
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Brooks tie - AE McClains - Gold Toe socks - Jos A Bank belt - vintage Benrus - vintage Shield links


OF, your recent work outfits look very nice. I do have a question for you, though. A curiosity, not a criticism.....I promise. Before you switched jobs, you did the conservative/trad thing very well. Blazers, khakis, repp ties, and button-downs. That style is very easily translated to a more professional work environment. Classic suits instead of blazer/khakis, button-down pinpoints instead of OCBD, the same ties and FIH knots, lace-up oxfords or tassel loafers, etc. I am curious why you made such an abrupt change to much trendier and flashier dressing. Slim/modern cut suits, FC shirts, dub monks, big tie knots, lots of bling, etc. Again, your fits are very well put together as usual. I'm just wondering why the dramatic change in aesthetic. I may have seen you blame it on the new work environment, but that's not fair, in my opinion. As I said, conservative/trad can easily swing to the professional side. I know.....I do it!


----------



## orange fury

winghus said:


> Love the texture of that oxford cloth. How is it for coolness and wrinkles?


Doesnt wrinkle nearly as bad as my linen suit or some of my other cotton suits, but is still very breathable.



Fading Fast said:


> Orange Fury, you've been killing it with your last few outfits (I love the J.Crew suits and that Hamilton shirt is awesome - great collar). It's clear you are adjusting well to the sartorial parameters of your new job.


I appreciate it! Hamilton collars have become some of my favorites.



FLCracka said:


> OF, your recent work outfits look very nice. I do have a question for you, though. A curiosity, not a criticism.....I promise. Before you switched jobs, you did the conservative/trad thing very well. Blazers, khakis, repp ties, and button-downs. That style is very easily translated to a more professional work environment. Classic suits instead of blazer/khakis, button-down pinpoints instead of OCBD, the same ties and FIH knots, lace-up oxfords or tassel loafers, etc. I am curious why you made such an abrupt change to much trendier and flashier dressing. Slim/modern cut suits, FC shirts, dub monks, big tie knots, lots of bling, etc. Again, your fits are very well put together as usual. I'm just wondering why the dramatic change in aesthetic. I may have seen you blame it on the new work environment, but that's not fair, in my opinion. As I said, conservative/trad can easily swing to the professional side. I know.....I do it!


Its a multi-faceted answer.

Fit: I've always preferred slimmer fits (even with the blazer/chinos rigs)- my Brooks OCBD purchases were always ESF (now Milano), so that hasn't changed. I do wish that these suits had slightly bigger lapels, but the rest of the suit fits how I prefer my clothes to fit. Also, I wish these suits had cuffs, but I wear a 32x32 and havent been able to find 32x34 easily (to have enough room to make a cuff).

Shoes: I finally was able to afford to get a full shoe rotation and cycle out some of my older stuff that was in poor condition (ie: my bit loafers). In the loafer arena, I did get some brown AE Patriots this week, which I like a lot. As for the Mora's- I've always liked the look of double monks, just never got around to purchasing some (and I had higher shoe priorities before getting some)

tie knots: I still prefer a FIH knot, but found a half Windsor works better with some of my ties. I'm OCD when it comes to knot shape and dimple, so i alternate which knot I use based on what will give me the best knot for a specific tie. Now that I'm more aclimated to my job, bow ties will start getting worked into the rotation.

Bling/french cuffs: the T&Co stuff were all gifts from my wife for different life events. Since they're all silver (and I tend to be OCD about metal matching as well), they tend to get worn at the same time. As for the french cuffs, I used to really enjoy wearing french cuffs with a suit when I was in grad school. I didn't get a chance to do that at my last job, so I've embraced the opportunity to wear them again.

buttondown collars: Ive always preferred semi-spread collars with a suit and buttondown collars with blazer/chinos- no real reason behind this preference, other than my (probably flawed) perception of formality.

I do still wear the chinos/blazer/repp tie outfits to events outside of work (church, dinner, certain networking events, etc), it's just that I don't wear it on a daily basis. Ive always enjoyed wearing suits/french cuffs/etc (I did it often in grad school for a board I was on), I just never had a chance to dress like that at my last job (polo/khakis was the dress code, i was the oddball for wearing a blazer and tie). I do experiment with some combinations that are more "fashion-y" I guess, but I'm enjoying the ability to branch out in this sartorial direction again.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Doesnt wrinkle nearly as bad as my linen suit or some of my other cotton suits, but is still very breathable.
> 
> I appreciate it! Hamilton collars have become some of my favorites.
> 
> Its a multi-faceted answer.
> 
> Fit: I've always preferred slimmer fits (even with the blazer/chinos rigs)- my Brooks OCBD purchases were always ESF (now Milano), so that hasn't changed. I do wish that these suits had slightly bigger lapels, but the rest of the suit fits how I prefer my clothes to fit. Also, I wish these suits had cuffs, but I wear a 32x32 and havent been able to find 32x34 easily (to have enough room to make a cuff).
> 
> Shoes: I finally was able to afford to get a full shoe rotation and cycle out some of my older stuff that was in poor condition (ie: my bit loafers). In the loafer arena, I did get some brown AE Patriots this week, which I like a lot. As for the Mora's- I've always liked the look of double monks, just never got around to purchasing some (and I had higher shoe priorities before getting some)
> 
> tie knots: I still prefer a FIH knot, but found a half Windsor works better with some of my ties. I'm OCD when it comes to knot shape and dimple, so i alternate which knot I use based on what will give me the best knot for a specific tie. Now that I'm more aclimated to my job, bow ties will start getting worked into the rotation.
> 
> Bling/french cuffs: the T&Co stuff were all gifts from my wife for different life events. Since they're all silver (and I tend to be OCD about metal matching as well), they tend to get worn at the same time. As for the french cuffs, I used to really enjoy wearing french cuffs with a suit when I was in grad school. I didn't get a chance to do that at my last job, so I've embraced the opportunity to wear them again.
> 
> buttondown collars: Ive always preferred semi-spread collars with a suit and buttondown collars with blazer/chinos- no real reason behind this preference, other than my (probably flawed) perception of formality.
> 
> I do still wear the chinos/blazer/repp tie outfits to events outside of work (church, dinner, certain networking events, etc), it's just that I don't wear it on a daily basis. Ive always enjoyed wearing suits/french cuffs/etc (I did it often in grad school for a board I was on), I just never had a chance to dress like that at my last job (polo/khakis was the dress code, i was the oddball for wearing a blazer and tie). I do experiment with some combinations that are more "fashion-y" I guess, but I'm enjoying the ability to branch out in this sartorial direction again.


Thanks for the detailed explanation, OF. You defiinitely didn't owe me a response at all, much less one so thorough. So, thank you for indulging me! That makes a lot of sense. As we all know, one's style is personal, and whatever style aesthetic you have chosen, you've always executed it very well and very confidently. For that, I commend you, even if our repsective style preferences may have diverged a bit as of late.

By the way, you've got me pondering a pair of McAllisters now....I have not owned any wingtips up to this point.


----------



## Howard

drlivingston said:


> Have a great trip, Sir Crust! You will be missed in your well-deserved absence. :hi:


I'll have no one to compliment.


----------



## triumph

orange fury said:


> Client meetings and a networking lunch today:
> 
> J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Brooks tie - AE McClains - Gold Toe socks - Jos A Bank belt - vintage Benrus - vintage Shield links


Looking sharp OF. Is the pant length a tad bit short? Was it on purpose?


----------



## RogerP

Crappy pic, but you get the idea. My concept of casual Friday.





Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> Crappy pic, but you get the idea. My concept of casual Friday.
> 
> Have a good weekend, all.


Always love the casual rigs from you. Those are some solid blue suede shoes.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation, OF. You defiinitely didn't owe me a response at all, much less one so thorough. So, thank you for indulging me! That makes a lot of sense. As we all know, one's style is personal, and whatever style aesthetic you have chosen, you've always executed it very well and very confidently. For that, I commend you, even if our repsective style preferences may have diverged a bit as of late.
> 
> By the way, you've got me pondering a pair of McAllisters now....I have not owned any wingtips up to this point.


Not a problem, I did feel a bit like I owed the forum an explanation after a couple months of not posting, then coming back wearing suits and semi-spreads instead of Weejuns and OCBDs lol. I appreciate the kind words though.

also, I always wanted the McAllisters in walnut- the McClains were less expensive, plus I liked the extra broguing



triumph said:


> Looking sharp OF. Is the pant length a tad bit short? Was it on purpose?


Thanks- the length wasn't on purpose, I think they may have been caught on my socks.

here's today:








J Crew linen suit - Hamilton shirt - Jack Spade knit - Jos A Bank belt - HotSox socks - AE Mora 2.0's - Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Not a problem, I did feel a bit like I owed the forum an explanation after a couple months of not posting, then coming back wearing suits and semi-spreads instead of Weejuns and OCBDs lol. I appreciate the kind words though.
> 
> also, I always wanted the McAllisters in walnut- the McClains were less expensive, plus I liked the extra broguing
> 
> Thanks- the length wasn't on purpose, I think they may have been caught on my socks.
> 
> here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew linen suit - Hamilton shirt - Jack Spade knit - Jos A Bank belt - HotSox socks - AE Mora 2.0's - Hamilton Jazzmaster


I am just glad to see you posting again. And the explanation is great, but even before it, I was impressed with the "new" OF as it's been fun to see how well you are doing a modern take on classic suits. And to be fair, I think some of what you are doing with textures and patterns (not cuts / fits) harkens back to the 1930s.

I love everything about today's outfit (the knit tie really brings it home) and the shoes and watch kick it up, but I think the socks are just one thing too many as they feel a bit cliche to me versus the rest of the exquisite and tasteful outfit. But that's a small quibble and only MHO.


----------



## Shaver

Roger, my friend, your casual puts most men's smart to shame. First rate Sir!



RogerP said:


> Crappy pic, but you get the idea. My concept of casual Friday.
> 
> Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## MaxBuck

orange fury said:


> buttondown collars: Ive always preferred semi-spread collars with a suit and buttondown collars with blazer/chinos- no real reason behind this preference, other than my (probably flawed) perception of formality.


Flawed our perception of appropriateness may be, but the appearance of buttondown collar with a lounge suit I always find jarring. Like you, my preference is always to wear a spread or pinned collar with a suit. My buttondowns are reserved for sport coat pairings.


----------



## RogerP

sskim3 said:


> Always love the casual rigs from you. Those are some solid blue suede shoes.





Shaver said:


> Roger, my friend, your casual puts most men's smart to shame. First rate Sir!


Thank you very kindly, gents.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Crappy pic, but you get the idea. My concept of casual Friday.
> 
> Have a good weekend, all.


looking sharp Rog.


----------



## ran23

Black Hawaiian shirt, Khakis and suede Skechers boots, hot in the PNW.


----------



## triumph

RogerP said:


> Crappy pic, but you get the idea. My concept of casual Friday.
> 
> Have a good weekend, all.


Ah those blue suede! Looking fantastic Roger. You made blue shoes to top my must-buy list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernie Zack

Yes, love those blue suede shoes!


----------



## RogerP

Howard, triumph, Bernie - thanks gents.


----------



## orange fury

From today (pics alway come out crappier at home...)




J Crew suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Brooks tie - T&Co tie bar/cufflinks/belt buckle - Beltmaster strap - AE Boardrooms - Tissot Desire - no name pocket square that worked its way out prior to the photo


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> From today (pics alway come out crappier at home...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Brooks tie - T&Co tie bar/cufflinks/belt buckle - Beltmaster strap - AE Boardrooms - Tissot Desire - no name pocket square that worked its way out prior to the photo


J Crew suit is awesome and color is excellent too, brooks tie is of good style and great contrast


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...Indeed a great look overall. The tie bar is a perfect finish to the insightful pairing of the shirt, tie and jacket. However, were it me, I would add perhaps an inch to the length of the trouser legs!


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I think you are killing it with your new suit outfits. Well done again today - as noted above, the color of the suit is outstanding (a medium-to-light grey business suit is one of the most versatile suits one can own) and the shirt (Turnbull & Asser makes outstanding clothing), tie and tie bar all work wonderfully together.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for all the kind words gents.

today:








J Crew Oxford cloth suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Burberry tie - AE Nathan's - HotSox - Jos A Bank belt - Texas Seal cufflinks - 1928 Elgin


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> OF, I think you are killing it with your new suit outfits. Well done again today...


Ditto! Never overdone, never dowdy.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I'm really digging the Oxford Cloth suit (and the outfit your wrapped it around today - fantastic [wonderful collar on the shirt]). What do you think of the material as a suit material? How is it in the summer - heavy?


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for all the kind words on my recent submissions guys- I had been curious as to how some of the new stuff might be received (seeing as it's less trad/prep/GTH, more modern), but the feedback has meant a lot to me. Coincidentally, I found out when I got to the office this morning that I was scheduled for a surprise meeting with my boss and my boss', boss' boss (3 management levels up, if that wasn't clear). I was worried that I had shown up in a relatively casual suit for the meeting, but one of the compliments she gave me was that I "carry myself and dress much more mature than my age would indicate", so I guess that's proof that confidence is part of dressing well. 

Eagle- I agree on the trouser length, I need to have most of them let out 1/2"-1". It's a work in progress, as I'm never fully happy with fit on anything lol.

FF- it is a touch heavy for a summer suit, but the weave is open enough that it breathes really, really well. This nice part about this vs my other (off-white) cotton suit is that the weight means it doesn't wrinkle nearly as much. My linen suit is probably the coolest, but the oxford cloth strikes a nice balance of breathability and professionalism (the light grayish-blue helps too)

also, regarding T&A- I love their stuff, I have three shirts and would love to get more (if not for the retail price)


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> Thanks for all the kind words gents.
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Oxford cloth suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Burberry tie - AE Nathan's - HotSox - Jos A Bank belt - Texas Seal cufflinks - 1928 Elgin


The entire outfit is great and great combination/contrast I am impressed. 
Thanks for sharing sir, 
Just one thing the cuff-lings in dull gold would look more good I feel.


----------



## orange fury

fiftyforfifty said:


> Just one thing the cuff-lings in dull gold would look more good I feel.


I agree- in retrospect I should've worn my gold Shield links that I wore last week, but I had been looking for an excuse to wear those ones


----------



## orange fury

Client meetings during the afternoon, networking event tonight. And it's raining, which should make the traffic an absolute joy:







J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - Hermes tie - AE monks - Hamilton watch (which I'm aware is not showing the proper day/time) - JAB belt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'm not sure about the "Hs" on the tie with the checked shirt. Same thing with a grenadine would be great, but I think the jaquard pattern there clashes a bit. Also I don't love those woven Hermes ties. I'm extremely down for the printed ones, though. 

Enough with the symmetrical tie knots! They let you down every time, make you look too nailed down. There's a person under there.


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm not sure about the "Hs" on the tie with the checked shirt. Same thing with a grenadine would be great, but I think the jaquard pattern there clashes a bit. Also I don't love those woven Hermes ties. I'm extremely down for the printed ones, though.
> 
> Enough with the symmetrical tie knots! They let you down every time, make you look too nailed down. There's a person under there.


^This. All of it. Just please don't show up next with a "G" belt buckle! Reign in that branding, young OF. You have so much great style sense and I'd hate to see it undermined by the brand billboard gimmick. Granted, it's a fine line. I own Tiffany cufflinks, Hermes ties, Gucci loafers.....but none of them has a visible brand name or logo for all the world to see who made it. That's my 2 cents anyway....pardon the rant.


----------



## Fading Fast

Two thoughts on the OF "controversy" (just kidding). One, I didn't notice the clash of the tie's "H's" with the checked shirt until pointed out - so I'm not sure that the very subtle tie pattern really is a problem since I didn't notice it, but now that you point it out - it bugs me. And, two, this +1 "...OF. You have so much great style sense and I'd hate to see it undermined by the brand billboard gimmick." And those J.Crew suits really fit you well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I don't innately hate the tie, but I don't think it's right for this, and I don't like realizing it's from Hermizzle. But count me as sufficiently distracted that I missed the admirable choice of a FIH today.


----------



## crocto

I think the tie is fine. From a distance you don't even notice the pattern.

The J. Crew suits are quite nice and they fit very well. Though most people don't like the slim lapels.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> Client meetings during the afternoon, networking event tonight. And it's raining, which should make the traffic an absolute joy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - Hermes tie - AE monks - Hamilton watch (which I'm aware is not showing the proper day/time) - JAB belt


I like your watch, good one. But sir, I have a feeling that tie is not going well with this shirt and suit. The overall mood dressing become dull. But again its my feeling.


----------



## r1ccard0

I've been eyeing those shoes for a while now, have all other colours, and they look great! Nicely matched, I thin I am going to have to get a pair!



triumph said:


> Ah those blue suede! Looking fantastic Roger. You made blue shoes to top my must-buy list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Wow, no love for the Hermes tie lol. I've usually worn it with a white shirt and navy suit, but thought it might pair well with the blue in that shirt- apparently not, lesson learned. I still like the tie and will continue to wear it- it's a pretty shade, well made, and the pattern is more subtle in person.

as for branding- those Gucci belts that were referenced are horrible (and stupidly overpriced), I would never wear one. The Tiffany's stuff- granted, they have some branding (the belt buckle doesn't), but it's subtle enough that it's never noticed. I take close up pics to post here, IRL you can't see the detail on the cufflinks from 3 feet away. I have no aims to become a walking billboard, but I don't avoid stuff just because it has a logo on it- if I like it overall, I buy it. I like the stuff I own, branding or not (and the T&Co I own is sentimental to me, so I don't care how branded that is).

Anyways, today:







J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - Tiebar.com tie - T&Co buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire - Calvin Klein shoes* - Gold Toe socks

*a note on the shoes- I bought these for next to nothing to wear as rubber-soled beaters on days when the weather was bad (like today, where its flooding and I have to visit several clients). Not the nicest shoes in the world, but they look decent and I'm not ruining my AE's. I do need to replace the laces with something shorter though.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> Wow, no love for the Hermes tie lol. I've usually worn it with a white shirt and navy suit, but thought it might pair well with the blue in that shirt- apparently not, lesson learned. I still like the tie and will continue to wear it- it's a pretty shade, well made, and the pattern is more subtle in person.
> 
> as for branding- those Gucci belts that were referenced are horrible (and stupidly overpriced), I would never wear one. The Tiffany's stuff- granted, they have some branding (the belt buckle doesn't), but it's subtle enough that it's never noticed. I take close up pics to post here, IRL you can't see the detail on the cufflinks from 3 feet away. I have no aims to become a walking billboard, but I don't avoid stuff just because it has a logo on it- if I like it overall, I buy it. I like the stuff I own, branding or not (and the T&Co I own is sentimental to me, so I don't care how branded that is).
> 
> Anyways, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - RLPL shirt - Tiebar.com tie - T&Co buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire - Calvin Klein shoes* - Gold Toe socks
> 
> *a note on the shoes- I bought these for next to nothing to wear as rubber-soled beaters on days when the weather was bad (like today, where its flooding and I have to visit several clients). Not the nicest shoes in the world, but they look decent and I'm not ruining my AE's. I do need to replace the laces with something shorter though.


Awesome dressing as before, your Tissot watch, Tiebar are great, I and I like the way you have used the shoe lace
you have valid point that when it rains save your AE's


----------



## orange fury

Hot, humid, rainy Friday. The Oxford cloth suit is getting some mileage:








J Crew oxford cloth suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Jack Spade knit tie - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - Calvin Klein shoes - Bulova watch


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, you continue to knock the ball out of the park. The only way that beautiful shirt could work would be if everything else in the outfit is subdued as it is - well done. And I like the simple socks - no need to create another focal point: let the shirt shine and let everything else quietly and elegantly go about doing their job.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> OF, you continue to knock the ball out of the park. The only way that beautiful shirt could work would be if everything else in the outfit is subdued as it is - well done. And I like the simple socks - no need to create another focal point: let the shirt shine and let everything else quietly and elegantly go about doing their job.


+1... Awesome to see you posting again. Love the entire thing.

I'd take a pic rig but at a mani pedi right now in SF for a wedding.

Just wearing a hickey freeman blazer, giant ocbd, jcrew khakis with ae shoes.

It's 70 degrees with no humidity. What a change from the NYC weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roycru

Old Preppies in the wild........

Standing in front of my friend's favorite soap store, Santa Maria Novella on Melrose Place......

Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers tie and PPBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren Madras trousers, and Bass white bucs.......


----------



## orange fury

A bit more experimental today, I got the idea from a RLPL ad a while back- I always liked the ad and wanted to try something similar. I've worn this a couple times, but all before I was posting again:






and, because my 'Stros were rolling this weekend, baseball socks:


J Crew cotton suit - RLPL shirt - Drakes tie - T&Co buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap - AE Boardrooms - HotSox - Tissot Desire


----------



## sskim3

My sleeves rode up a little bit for the pic. Was a groomsman for a friends wedding at Kohls Mansion in Cali.

After the wedding, we are staying in Napa for a few days. Here is a pic of me and the B&B we are staying at. (McClelland Priest B&B). Over 100 years old and very nicely kept in downtown Napa.



Spoiler



Fun summer pants while I still can.

And the ride for the week.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: very Ralph Lauren / very nice - you did it well. 

sskim3: you and the wife / girlfriend make a great looking couple. The windows in the mansion are stunning. The B&B looks fantastic and, I image, will be a good home base for wine tasting / tours. Nice looking shirt you have on in the B&B picture.


----------



## Roycru

Dead Deco And I.....

Standing in front of the remains of the Santa Monica CA Post Office on Saturday evening wearing all Brooks Brothers except for the Bass white bucs.....


----------



## Kendallroberts88

sskim3 said:


> My sleeves rode up a little bit for the pic. Was a groomsman for a friends wedding at Kohls Mansion in Cali.
> 
> Nice look in the black and white!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Allergies are acting up, so nothing exciting today:









J Crew suit - Brooks ESF shirt - TM Lewin tie - JAB belt - AE Nathan's - vintage Elgin (that I obviously haven't set yet)


----------



## RogerP

The summer suits will soon be packed away for the season.


----------



## Ultra Classic

RogerP said:


> The summer suits will soon be packed away for the season.


Roger

You continue to impress. Very nice look.


----------



## FlowRate

Sorry if there is a thread for this sort of thing, I swear I searched. Could I get a fit check on this suitsupply suit? (obviously the pants need to be hemmed.)

Album Here

Thanks!


----------



## RogerP

Ultra Classic said:


> Roger
> 
> You continue to impress. Very nice look.


Thank you sir!


----------



## CLTesquire

Roger I love that Omega (of course the clothes and shoes are great as well). The simplicity is fantastic. It reminds me very much of my grandfather's Omega. What model is it by chance?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers. It's a vintage piece from the early sixties. At least as old as I am, but in much better shape.:cool2:


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Cheers. It's a vintage piece from the early sixties. At least as old as I am, but in much better shape.:cool2:


Okay, if you don't consider yourself to be in great shape (you look like you could run onto an NFL football field on any Sunday and be good to go), then I have to kill myself.

Oh, and I, too, love that watch.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> The summer suits will soon be packed away for the season.


Looking so sharp Rog.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: J. Crew
Socks: English Laundry
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

FF and Howard - thank you both.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent suit and shirt
Beau Ties tie
Allen Edmonds belt and shoes
Seiko 5 on Hadley-Roma strap


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Still kicking.


----------



## RogerP

Looking good YRepp!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

zeppacoustic said:


> Brooks Brothers 1818 Regent suit and shirt
> Beau Ties tie
> Allen Edmonds belt and shoes
> Seiko 5 on Hadley-Roma strap


Jacket is cool, especially the lapels, belt is going well . But the stitches on the cuff of shirt are little strange and odd.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> ...
> 
> ....


OF, you look great! I like the tie in this context. I assume that this is "grenafaux"? You've optimized your budget.


----------



## kjartanovich

Yesterday:
Sand (Danish brand) Bordeaux with light blue overcheck jacket
John Henric (Swedish brand) blue and grey paisley PS
TM Lewin white oxford shirt
Levi's 508 jeans
Jones bootmaker bordeaux brogues

(Unfortunately low res picture)


----------



## adept

I prefer to post over with the trad guys, but especially with the tie and belt, couldn't get away with that. Yesterday...


----------



## upr_crust

I'm back, after fifteen nights abroad - London, Paris, and Cornwall - mild, hot, and cool, weather-wise, respectively. I did some retail damage while abroad, the results of which will be filtering into this thread as time and weather permit.

Today's jacket is one of the items picked up on this last trip - Ede & Ravenscroft, and the fit is exactly as it was when I took it off the rack. It's cotton, and it got worn several times over the course of my trip.

This attire is recycled from late yesterday afternoon, when I had occasion to be interviewed by the young gentleman from Toronto doing his doctoral thesis on menswear. It was a most pleasant conversation, though I fear I may have prattled on rather a lot. Oh, well, more grist for the academic mill . . .

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt, trousers and shoes - BB
PS - Alain Figaret


----------



## eagle2250

^^It's nice to have you back and looking perfectly attired, as always. Good to hear your trip went well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, welcome back. Great to hear the trip went well. You were missed. I will say, though, Orange Fury did his best to make up for your absence. 

Never, in my life have a bought a jacket OTR that fit as well as that one fits you (if you note a sense of bitterness, you'd be right). Maybe, it could use a very tiny amount of waist suppression, but that is probably just my frustration not allowing me to believe anything can fit perfectly OTR.

And your outfit today is an example of quiet elegance. Everything is nice, nothing is flashy, but it all works because each item is thoughtfully selected and of nice quality.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, welcome back. Great to hear the trip went well. You were missed. I will say, though, Orange Fury did his best to make up for your absence.
> 
> Never, in my life have a bought a jacket OTR that fit as well as that one fits you (if you note a sense of bitterness, you'd be right). Maybe, it could use a very tiny amount of waist suppression, but that is probably just my frustration not allowing me to believe anything can fit perfectly OTR.
> 
> And your outfit today is an example of quiet elegance. Everything is nice, nothing is flashy, but it all works because each item is thoughtfully selected and of nice quality.


+1. Even the socks are well-chosen: they echo the pink shirt, but are dark enough not to be jarring against the gray trousers.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Thomas Pink
Socks & Shoes: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Howard

Upr, You've been missed, glad to see you back.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^It's nice to have you back and looking perfectly attired, as always. Good to hear your trip went well! :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, welcome back. Great to hear the trip went well. You were missed. I will say, though, Orange Fury did his best to make up for your absence.
> 
> Never, in my life have a bought a jacket OTR that fit as well as that one fits you (if you note a sense of bitterness, you'd be right). Maybe, it could use a very tiny amount of waist suppression, but that is probably just my frustration not allowing me to believe anything can fit perfectly OTR.
> 
> And your outfit today is an example of quiet elegance. Everything is nice, nothing is flashy, but it all works because each item is thoughtfully selected and of nice quality.





SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. Even the socks are well-chosen: they echo the pink shirt, but are dark enough not to be jarring against the gray trousers.





Howard said:


> Upr, You've been missed, glad to see you back.


Thank you, gentlemen. FF, for the record, yesterday's jacket can only have a tiny bit more waist suppression only after my waistline does the same (15 days of eating out has its ill effects  ).

Today's attire reflects two new items picked up while abroad - today's shoes, and the double-breasted waistcoat, wore here only for demonstration purposes, as it will be near 90F/32C here in NYC today - not a day for an extra layer of clothing. Both were picked up on sale - the shoes from Septieme Largeur in Paris, and the waistcoat from Ede & Ravenscroft in London.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Waistcoat & shoes - as stated above.











For demonstration purposes only:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: Black Brown 1826
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

very nice Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard.

Today's shoes, like yesterday's shoes, are swag from my recent trip to Paris - also from Septieme Largeur.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Zegna
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, great shoes. I have a special place in my heart, and a gaping hole in my shoe rotation, for an austerity brogue.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, great shoes. I have a special place in my heart, and a gaping hole in my shoe rotation, for an austerity brogue.


Thanks. So far, today's shoes have proven to be comfortable right out of the box, and their appearance was greatly improved by a shoeshine this morning, after photos were taken (my local shoe repair shop has excellent shoeshiners). As for Septieme Largeur, they specialize in custom colors and patination, so you can have the shoe I'm wearing today in any color you like, not just black or brown.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> As for Septieme Largeur, they specialize in custom colors and patination, so you can have the shoe I'm wearing today in any color you like, not just black or brown.


Those Paris folks sure do like colorful shoes. I remember a Finsbury store had them arranged like a rainbow. Green, red, blue shades.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I'm a bit behind, but really enjoyed your 9/1 post. I love that suit (the waist coat is a pow moment), but am really intrigued by the shoes as they look like slip-ons that almost wrap around your leg opening. 

Is there an elastic at work or are they simply so well designed that they only give that effect?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I'm a bit behind, but really enjoyed your 9/1 post. I love that suit (the waist coat is a pow moment), but am really intrigued by the shoes as they look like slip-ons that almost wrap around your leg opening. Is there an elastic at work or are they simply so well designed that they only give that effect?


Thanks, FF. The waistcoat is quite a visual statement, but it will need to get much cooler here in NYC before I can wear it "for real" comfortably. As for yesterday's shoes, there is an elastic gore at the side, although the design is sleek enough to camoflage this fact.


----------



## RogerP

Welcome back crusty. I am digging the new shoes and that contrasting double-breasted waistcoat is just fantastic!


----------



## Howard

Upr: Are those shoes expensive?


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Welcome back crusty. I am digging the new shoes and that contrasting double-breasted waistcoat is just fantastic!


Thanks Roger. With your shoe collection, praise for my recent purchases is high praise indeed.



Howard said:


> Upr: Are those shoes expensive?


Well, that's all a matter of perspective. In comparison to marked-down plastic-soled shoes from Walmart, yes, "those shoes" were expensive. In comparison to the shoes at Silvano Lattanzi, where the ready-to-wear shoes start at $3495/pair, they're very cheap. Let us just say that they're closer to Walmart than Silvano Lattanzi - but not that close  .


----------



## upr_crust

Weather is to be warm and humid here in NYC - time for seersucker.

Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Howard

very nice color tie.


----------



## Roycru

Since no one has ever posted a picture of a smoked chicken sandwich with a salad in this group before, I thought that today would be a good day to make up for that past deficiency.

Besides the sandwich and salad, there is also a Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers blue PPBD shirt, Ben Silver Churchill dot tie, and Robert Talbott pocket square (with little polo players on it, just like that other brand) in this picture.

(Yes, I am wearing trousers and shoes. If anyone is wondering what they looked like, you can see them in my post in the Trad Forum.)


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Weather is to be warm and humid here in NYC - time for seersucker.
> 
> Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
> Shoes - C & J


Awesome Sir, Simply I have no words, its superb


----------



## upr_crust

Roycru, that is the most stylish smoked chicken sandwich (on foccaccia?) that I've ever seen. You don't look so bad either .

Fifityforfifty, thanks for the compliment.

Friday, and not a moment too soon. I am scheduled to have dinner with one of the posters from That Other Website this evening - results as they happen.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Chester Barrie
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Canali


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thanks Roger. With your shoe collection, praise for my recent purchases is high praise indeed.
> 
> Well, that's all a matter of perspective. In comparison to marked-down plastic-soled shoes from Walmart, yes, "those shoes" were expensive. In comparison to the shoes at Silvano Lattanzi, where the ready-to-wear shoes start at $3495/pair, they're very cheap. Let us just say that they're closer to Walmart than Silvano Lattanzi - but not that close  .


I don't think I can afford $4,000 pair of shoes.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Can your Canali shoes be polished?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I don't think I can afford $4,000 pair of shoes.





Howard said:


> Upr: Can your Canali shoes be polished?


I might be able to afford $4,000 for a pair of shoes - ONCE - but I don't think that I'd care to afford them. As for my suede shoes, they cannot be polished, but there are suede brushes that clean surface dirt off of them.


----------



## crocto

Roycru I can't decide what I like better the sandwich or the pocket square.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Roycru I can't decide what I like better the sandwich or the pocket square.


Depends how hungry you are . . .


----------



## son of brummell

Roycru said:


> Since no one has ever posted a picture of a smoked chicken sandwich with a salad in this group before, I thought that today would be a good day to make up for that past deficiency.
> 
> Besides the sandwich and salad, there is also a Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers blue PPBD shirt, Ben Silver Churchill dot tie, and Robert Talbott pocket square (with little polo players on it, just like that other brand) in this picture.
> 
> (Yes, I am wearing trousers and shoes. If anyone is wondering what they looked like, you can see them in my post in the Trad Forum.)


Roycru, where did you take the shot? It looks like a genuine, old fashioned restaurant and not a recreation.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks awfully to everyone who liked my picture.

Yes, upr_crust, it's focaccia bread, here's what the sandwich is called on the menu.....

Smoked Chicken with Roasted Fennel, Onion Conit & Greens on Focaccia Bread

Son Of Brummel, the picture was taken at Cafe Midi on the 100 block of South La Brea Avenue (in back of the French furniture store that's part of American Rag). We always go there for lunch when we are in the area.

Crocto, my friend who I was having lunch with gave me the pocket square for my birthday or for Christmas sometime in the past.


----------



## momsdoc

I lost a bet, and wore this to work today. Move over Judge Smails.


----------



## upr_crust

Post-prandial photos with a fellow poster from That Other Website, from this evening, in the main lobby, the Time Warner Center.


----------



## crocto

son of brummell said:


> Roycru, where did you take the shot? It looks like a genuine, old fashioned restaurant and not a recreation.


It looks like the diner in the town I grew up in in North Jersey.


----------



## Howard

momsdoc said:


> I lost a bet, and wore this to work today. Move over Judge Smails.


looking very hipster.


----------



## upr_crust

Special weekend edition - brunch wear, including linen trousers, which I needed for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website. Also included is a photo from my holiday abroad - breakfast at the Musee du Petit Palais in Paris.

Brunch wear:

Jacket - BB MTM
Shirt and trousers - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Italian-made AE

Petit dejeuner wear:
Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Polo, jeans, and shoes - BB


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the shot of you having breakfast at Musee du Petit Palais in Paris is awesome. The place looks gorgeous - just incredible architecture - and, while a bit hard to see your outfit, I have no doubt that you only elevated an already incredible looking setting.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Special weekend edition - brunch wear, including linen trousers, which I needed for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website. Also included is a photo from my holiday abroad - breakfast at the Musee du Petit Palais in Paris.
> 
> Brunch wear:
> 
> Jacket - BB MTM
> Shirt and trousers - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Italian-made AE
> 
> Petit dejeuner wear:
> Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Polo, jeans, and shoes - BB


what did you have to eat?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the shot of you having breakfast at Musee du Petit Palais in Paris is awesome. The place looks gorgeous - just incredible architecture - and, while a bit hard to see your outfit, I have no doubt that you only elevated an already incredible looking setting.


Thanks, FF. The entire building is lovely, and is very under-visited - a great relief from visiting the Louvre or the Orsay.



Howard said:


> what did you have to eat?


The set breakfast at the cafe at the Musee du Petit Palais is a roll, a croissant, jam, butter, some orange juice, tea or coffee, and that which the French call "fromage frais", which is essentially plain yogurt.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Roycru, that is the most stylish smoked chicken sandwich (on foccaccia?) that I've ever seen. You don't look so bad either .
> 
> Fifityforfifty, thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Friday, and not a moment too soon. I am scheduled to have dinner with one of the posters from That Other Website this evening - results as they happen.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Chester Barrie
> Tie - Corneliani
> Cufflinks - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Canali


Everything is great sir, but there is something strange with the toes of shoes, as you been walking on the gravel.


----------



## MisterG

Here's Friday Night









Saturday Day Time shopping at Brooks Brothers -










Saturday Night -










The above shirt is actually yellow with white contrasting collar and cuffs.


----------



## Shaver

^ Welcome aboard Sir.

Any man devoted to the promotion of pipes and cigars automatically has my vote. :thumbs-up:

.
.

.
.


----------



## MisterG

Ha! Thanks Shaver!


----------



## Howard

MisterG said:


> Here's Friday Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Day Time shopping at Brooks Brothers -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above shirt is actually yellow with white contrasting collar and cuffs.


very nice Mister G.


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome, Mister G. My hat is off to anyone who can wear a vest in St. Petersburg, FL in September!

A day of recycling - Sunday brunch attire, with a change of shoes, and a "lifestyle" shot from my latest trip - The Lizard, Cornwall.

Jacket - BB MTM
Shirt and trousers - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## FLMike

MisterG said:


> Saturday Day Time shopping at Brooks Brothers -


This pic was taken just blocks from my house! Cool.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Welcome, Mister G. My hat is off to anyone who can wear a vest in St. Petersburg, FL in September!
> 
> A day of recycling - Sunday brunch attire, with a change of shoes, and a "lifestyle" shot from my latest trip - The Lizard, Cornwall.
> 
> Jacket - BB MTM
> Shirt and trousers - BB
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


Upr: very nice, Do you find it uncomfortable to wear a tie in searing heat sometimes?


----------



## upr_crust

In answer to your question, yes, Howard, I sometimes find it uncomfortable to wear a tie (or a jacket) in very hot weather.

Continuing with the jacket/no tie look for today . . .

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
PS - PRL
Shirt, trousers, & shoes - BB









"Lifestyle" photo - in the welter of tourists at Versailles


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, darn you and your nearly perfectly fitting OTR jacket that looks awesome . And your socks - which I love - prompted a thought. I'm not a big fan of loud socks - bright colors and bold patterns or items (dogs, anchors, etc.) - I like them in the store, but they can look too "much" when worn - but I think your sock choice highlights a parameter that works well, IMHO. 

If wearing a bolder pattern on the sock, then a muted color that harmonizes with (doesn't stand out from) the outfit works, or, if going with a bold color, I'd probably choose to not have a pattern on the sock as the sock can get too busy amidst the overall outfit. Hence, go with a muted-outfit-harmonizing colored sock when the sock has a bold pattern, or use a bold colored sock with no pattern. Just a thought based on your great sock choice today.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Shoes & Tie: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Express


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> In answer to your question, yes, Howard, I sometimes find it uncomfortable to wear a tie (or a jacket) in very hot weather.
> 
> Continuing with the jacket/no tie look for today . . .
> 
> Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
> PS - PRL
> Shirt, trousers, & shoes - BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifestyle" photo - in the welter of tourists at Versailles


very nice Upr. Did you have a good time at Versailles?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, darn you and your nearly perfectly fitting OTR jacket that looks awesome . And your socks - which I love - prompted a thought. I'm not a big fan of loud socks - bright colors and bold patterns or items (dogs, anchors, etc.) - I like them in the store, but they can look too "much" when worn - but I think your sock choice highlights a parameter that works well, IMHO.
> 
> If wearing a bolder pattern on the sock, then a muted color that harmonizes with (doesn't stand out from) the outfit works, or, if going with a bold color, I'd probably choose to not have a pattern on the sock as the sock can get too busy amidst the overall outfit. Hence, go with a muted-outfit-harmonizing colored sock when the sock has a bold pattern, or use a bold colored sock with no pattern. Just a thought based on your great sock choice today.


Thanks for the compliment, and for your thoughts on boldly patterned socks. I have the same pattern of socks in several color variations, including bright red, which are quite a challenge to match to an outfit.



Howard said:


> very nice Upr. Did you have a good time at Versailles?


It was hot and overcrowded with tourist, but still magnificent, and enormous - the gardens encompass a huge area. One can imagine being lulled into a sense that Versailles was a kingdom unto itself, if one never left the chateau.

No fit photo for today, but a reminiscence of Paris - me looking baleful that all of my charcuterie for lunch had mysteriously disappeared - La Palette in the Rue de Seine.


----------



## drlivingston

I am not sure how to read your expression, Sir Crusty. It borders on bellicose with a touch of irritability. lol


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I am not sure how to read your expression, Sir Crusty. It borders on bellicose with a touch of irritability. lol


Well, then, now you know not to get between me and my pate de campagne - otherwise I get cranky .


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> It was hot and overcrowded with tourist, but still magnificent, and enormous - the gardens encompass a huge area. One can imagine being lulled into a sense that Versailles was a kingdom unto itself, if one never left the chateau.


You went in August right? Since the entire European continent is on vacation in August it's usually super busy. But I'm sure you know that!

Versailles is _massive_.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliment, and for your thoughts on boldly patterned socks. I have the same pattern of socks in several color variations, including bright red, which are quite a challenge to match to an outfit.
> 
> It was hot and overcrowded with tourist, but still magnificent, and enormous - the gardens encompass a huge area. One can imagine being lulled into a sense that Versailles was a kingdom unto itself, if one never left the chateau.
> 
> No fit photo for today, but a reminiscence of Paris - me looking baleful that all of my charcuterie for lunch had mysteriously disappeared - La Palette in the Rue de Seine.


Who would've ate your food?


----------



## Roycru

Joining in the lunchtime picture bunch, here's lunch on the train (it was buffet style, like English Country House breakfasts) earlier today.......

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and BB#1 repp tie, and Jim Thompson pocket square. As before, anyone who is wondering what shoes and pants I was wearing can look over in the Trad Forum........

(...and since someone always asks where I am eating, it's on Tioga Pass, a private car.)


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, when I spoke of someone having eaten my food, I was joking - we had all just finished lunch, though the expression on my face looked as if someone had stolen my lunch - an accident of the camera.

The monsoon has passed in NYC, so it's back to proper work clothes.

Suit - JAB Joseph
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - vintage Ferragamo
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand











"Lifestyle" photo - the garden of the Barbara Hepworth Museum, St. Ives, Cornwall . . .


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


>





Roycru said:


>


Remind me to never get between you two and your lunches! hehehe Both interesting venues by the way

Roycru - how old is the vintage train you're on?


----------



## Howard

Roycru said:


> Joining in the lunchtime picture bunch, here's lunch on the train (it was buffet style, like English Country House breakfasts) earlier today.......
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and BB#1 repp tie, and Jim Thompson pocket square. As before, anyone who is wondering what shoes and pants I was wearing can look over in the Trad Forum........
> 
> (...and since someone always asks where I am eating, it's on Tioga Pass, a private car.)


RoyCru: that is a lot of food


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Howard, when I spoke of someone having eaten my food, I was joking - we had all just finished lunch, though the expression on my face looked as if someone had stolen my lunch - an accident of the camera.
> 
> The monsoon has passed in NYC, so it's back to proper work clothes.
> 
> Suit - JAB Joseph
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - vintage Ferragamo
> Cufflinks - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifestyle" photo - the garden of the Barbara Hepworth Museum, St. Ives, Cornwall . . .


very nice picture Upr, BTW Where is Cornwall?


----------



## Roycru

@ableriot:

The car is the former Canadian National Railway Business Car 93, built by the Canadian National in 1959 and originally used by the CNR Regional Vice President in Edmonton.

@howard:

I wasn't the only passenger.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice picture Upr, BTW Where is Cornwall?


Cornwall is the southwestern corner of England - a triangular peninsula of land with rugged coastlines, green hills, and lots of little fishing villages - very pictureseque.


----------



## kjartanovich

Cornwall is lovely.
Been once and want to go back. It is just a shame it is quite a trip, even though I lived/live relatively close, previously in Kent in Southeast and now Essex east of London.
I am actually surprised, though pleasantly so, that you want all the way there, *upr*. It is quite a distance whether by train or car. Have you been before, recommendation or just interest if I may ask?


----------



## upr_crust

kjartanovich said:


> Cornwall is lovely.Been once and want to go back. It is just a shame it is quite a trip, even though I lived/live relatively close, previously in Kent in Southeast and now Essex east of London.I am actually surprised, though pleasantly so, that you want all the way there, *upr*. It is quite a distance whether by train or car. Have you been before, recommendation or just interest if I may ask?


I went because my partner had been, and he wanted me to see the area (he's a UK citizen). It is not easy to get to - one really needs a car (small, manuverable, with really good GPS) to see the countryside, and highways past Devon are small and relatively slow. However, the areas of scenic beauty are worth the effort, as is the local food.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> @ableriot:
> 
> The car is the former Canadian National Railway Business Car 93, built by the Canadian National in 1959 and originally used by the CNR Regional Vice President in Edmonton....


Oh great, in addition to having Roycru clothes envy and restaurant envy, I now have to have train envy. Which, for me is the biggest envy, as I love vintage trains (and not really envy, couldn't be happier you have such great experiences).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I usually post over in Trad, since I favor button-down shirts, but I was pretty happy with this today (Samuelsohn sack, various other eBay detritus):


----------



## fiftyforfifty

SlideGuitarist said:


> I usually post over in Trad, since I favor button-down shirts, but I was pretty happy with this today (Samuelsohn sack, various other eBay detritus):


Very Nice Sir, but may I ask why your shirt is not properly tucked in.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fiftyforfifty said:


> Very Nice Sir, but may I ask why your shirt is not properly tucked in.


Point taken. Dang. I'd scurried over to the lunchroom for a Coke, and didn't think to take the time to pose properly.


----------



## Roycru

For all the lunch fans out there, today I had a turkey sandwich at the Bergamot Cafe in Santa Monica CA.

Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers anemia pink PPBD shirt and BB#1 repp tie, and Squarextraordinaire pocket square. Once again, those who are wondering what trousers, socks, and shoes I wore can look at the picture I posted on the Trad Forum.....


----------



## upr_crust

The coolest day, by weather predictions, for this week, so I'm sneaking in a three-piece suit. I hope not to roast in it by the afternoon commute.

Suit - Tyrwhitt
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand











I counter Roycru's turkey sandwich in southern California with a Cornish cream tea in Sennen Cove, Cornwall.


----------



## Fading Fast

I don't know if Upr's or Roycru's meal was better than the other (although, Roycru's sandwich looks like more food than I eat on most days), but Upr's background of that incredible expanse of water wins for setting.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Well if Upr were pictured, tucking in to the gastronomically tempting mass of a heaped mass of a fresh Lobster Roll, I would hit you with a hearty +1, in a New York micro-second! However, that is a wonderfully relaxed, comfortably casual shot of our friend.


----------



## AbleRiot

*It's MONDAY MORNING!*



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Well if Upr were pictured, tucking in to the gastronomically tempting mass of a heaped mass of a fresh Lobster Roll, I would hit you with a hearty +1, in a New York micro-second! However, that is a wonderfully relaxed, comfortably casual shot of our friend.


And we now have a Lunch-Off! LOL

I shall take Roy's sandwich (AND Salad) with Crusty's scenery. I have to admit, I'm a sucker for waterside dining.

...though Eagle has me salivating for a lobster roll before lunch. :fool:


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The coolest day, by weather predictions, for this week, so I'm sneaking in a three-piece suit. I hope not to roast in it by the afternoon commute.
> 
> Suit - Tyrwhitt
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Cufflinks - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counter Roycru's turkey sandwich in southern California with a Cornish cream tea in Sennen Cove, Cornwall.


Upr: I really like what your eating there.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I don't know if Upr's or Roycru's meal was better than the other (although, Roycru's sandwich looks like more food than I eat on most days), but Upr's background of that incredible expanse of water wins for setting.


The Cornish coast is full of picturesque expanses of coastline - and hills - which is fortunate, as Cornish cream teas require a lot of clotted cream and strawberry jam - one needs the exercise.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Well if Upr were pictured, tucking in to the gastronomically tempting mass of a heaped mass of a fresh Lobster Roll, I would hit you with a hearty +1, in a New York micro-second! However, that is a wonderfully relaxed, comfortably casual shot of our friend.


The New Englander in me cannot think of having lobster much outside of Maine or Massachusetts, though I finally did have proper fish and chips (several times), which was surprisingly good.



AbleRiot said:


> And we now have a Lunch-Off! LOL
> 
> I shall take Roy's sandwich (AND Salad) with Crusty's scenery. I have to admit, I'm a sucker for waterside dining.
> 
> ...though Eagle has me salivating for a lobster roll before lunch. :fool:


Everything tastes better with a view of the ocean.



Howard said:


> Upr: I really like what your eating there.


Cornish scones are very large, and quite addictive - a perfect medium on which to slather clotted cream and jam.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire is a forecast of fall - autumnal colors and such.

Suit, shirt & tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - C & J











"Lifestyle" photo - Lanhydrock, a National Trust property in Cornwall - no food to be seen, so sorry . . .


----------



## RogerP

SlideGuitarist - I like that blend of colours.

Crusty - love the windowpane suit, and you know that 3-piece with the double-breasted vest ranks among my most fave.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty - love the windowpane suit, and you know that 3-piece with the double-breasted vest ranks among my most fave.


Thanks, Roger. Double-breasted waistcoats will figure greatly this fall - starting with Friday - so stay tuned.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is a forecast of fall - autumnal colors and such.
> 
> Suit, shirt & tie - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - C & J
> ...........................
> "Lifestyle" photo - Lanhydrock, a National Trust property in Cornwall - no food to be seen, so sorry . . .


My friend, please keep the lifestyle photos coming...they are truly wonderful! And thank you for so generously allowing us to share in your travels. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, please keep the lifestyle photos coming...they are truly wonderful! And thank you for so generously allowing us to share in your travels. :thumbs-up:


+1 to both keep them coming and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Howard

Upr: brown really looks good, you could also wear an orange color for the autumn season too.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

If you check the Trad forum, you've probably seen this already.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

SlideGuitarist said:


> Point taken. Dang. I'd scurried over to the lunchroom for a Coke, and didn't think to take the time to pose properly.


Thanks for responding


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Today's attire is a forecast of fall - autumnal colors and such.
> 
> Suit, shirt & tie - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifestyle" photo - Lanhydrock, a National Trust property in Cornwall - no food to be seen, so sorry . . .


Awesome Sir, but this time I love your tie, I love paisley ties, great pattern.


----------



## upr_crust

Fiftyforfifty - more paisley for you today, and thanks for the compliment.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)











"Lifestyle" photo - from the top level of St. Michael's Mount, Cornwall, an island, like Mont St. Michel, accessible by foot at low tide, but accessible only by boat at high tide. It is the home of the Lords St. Levan - a great house, but difficult for pizza delivery.


----------



## drlivingston

I am loving the lifestyle pics, Crusty. Plus, the iridescence in that Charvet it gorgeous.


----------



## Howard

very nice picture Upr, the temperature must've been gorgeous.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Fiftyforfifty - more paisley for you today, and thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifestyle" photo - from the top level of St. Michael's Mount, Cornwall, an island, like Mont St. Michel, accessible by foot at low tide, but accessible only by boat at high tide. It is the home of the Lords St. Levan - a great house, but difficult for pizza delivery.


Perfect Tie, perfect knot, excellent matching of cuff lings, but glare on the glasses is odd.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice picture Upr, the temperature must've been gorgeous.


The temperatures were in the upper 60's with a stiff breeze - a comfortable change from August in New York.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Perfect Tie, perfect knot, excellent matching of cuff lings, but glare on the glasses is odd.


It comes from a lamp standing behind the camera - I will try switching it off during picture-taking in future.



drlivingston said:


> I am loving the lifestyle pics, Crusty. Plus, the iridescence in that Charvet it gorgeous.


More lifestyle, but less Charvet today. So sorry.

It's to be midsummer warm here in NYC today, so I've opted for warm weather gear - perhaps the last hurrah for seersucker this season.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Shoes - Paul Stuart private label (but most likely C & J)











"Lifestyle" photo - pensive in the portico of the Grand Trianon . . .


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> "Lifestyle" photo - pensive in the portico of the Grand Trianon . . .


Poppin' the collar!


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Poppin' the collar!


There was a practical aspect to that - it was blazing sun and quite warm, and I sunburn quite easily.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

RogerP said:


> SlideGuitarist - I like that blend of colours.
> 
> Crusty - love the windowpane suit, and you know that 3-piece with the double-breasted vest ranks among my most fave.


Now I can die and go to heaven.


----------



## RogerP

^^^


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures were in the upper 60's with a stiff breeze - a comfortable change from August in New York.
> 
> It comes from a lamp standing behind the camera - I will try switching it off during picture-taking in future.
> 
> More lifestyle, but less Charvet today. So sorry.
> 
> It's to be midsummer warm here in NYC today, so I've opted for warm weather gear - perhaps the last hurrah for seersucker this season.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie - BB
> Shoes - Paul Stuart private label (but most likely C & J)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifestyle" photo - pensive in the portico of the Grand Trianon . . .


Upr: very nice you look like a college professor and that's a compliment.


----------



## yakov78

I have not been on this forum very long, and I see this gentleman everywhere...

You have a nice and extensive wardrobe, sir. ARE you a college professor?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The temperatures were in the upper 60's with a stiff breeze - a comfortable change from August in New York.
> 
> It comes from a lamp standing behind the camera - I will try switching it off during picture-taking in future.
> 
> More lifestyle, but less Charvet today. So sorry.
> 
> It's to be midsummer warm here in NYC today, so I've opted for warm weather gear - perhaps the last hurrah for seersucker this season.
> 
> Suit, shirt, tie - BB
> Shoes - Paul Stuart private label (but most likely C & J)
> 
> "Lifestyle" photo - pensive in the portico of the Grand Trianon . . .


Awesome outdoor pic, this pic Sir, states how specific you are in taking pics.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice you look like a college professor and that's a compliment.


Thank you, Howard. Both of my parents were trained as schoolteachers - it's obviously come out in the genes .



yakov78 said:


> I have not been on this forum very long, and I see this gentleman everywhere...
> 
> You have a nice and extensive wardrobe, sir. ARE you a college professor?


Nope, sorry - just a minor functionary at a large bank.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome outdoor pic, this pic Sir, states how specific you are in taking pics.


I credit the photo-taking skills to my partner and his camera.

Today's attire is out of the ordinary, as this will be an out of the ordinary day. Object - Matrimony (in my case, Matrimony 2.0). A simple ceremony at City Hall this afternoon, then dinner with a few friends and close relations.

My intended and I will be dressed identically (with a few variations). Hope that it meets with your approval.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Waistcoat - Favourbrook
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie & PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## wildcat1976

Congratulations, along with my wishes of health and happiness to you both!


----------



## Howard

Upr: hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## RogerP

Huge congrats Crusty and the very best wishes to you both! The ensemble is simply smashing.


----------



## Gurdon

Congratulations, and my best wishes for many happy years. And your clothes look especailly good.
Gurdon


----------



## Fading Fast

Most importantly, congratulations and the best of luck for a long and happy life together. You put together an outstanding outfit for a memorable day.


----------



## winghus

Congratulations!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

RogerP said:


> Huge congrats Crusty and the very best wishes to you both! The ensemble is simply smashing.


+1 and +1!


----------



## eagle2250

Upr crust: you look magnificent, as does your partner, I'm sure! May your life together be both long and joyful...leading of course to many, many memorable lifestyle pics for you to share with us!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Congratulations and all the best wishes, may you have happiest moments, days and life.


----------



## stcolumba

Upr crust: Congrats and best wishes


----------



## Duvel

This is great news, upr crust! Congratulations, and my best wishes!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


>


Upr, your good cheer, your generosity, your impeccable taste, but most of all, your enjoyment of life are evident in every posting, never more than in this one. Thank you for sharing this good news with us, not to mention this fabulous ensemble.


----------



## bernoulli

Can't do better than SlideGuitarist. Congratulations Upr!



SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, your good cheer, your generosity, your impeccable taste, but most of all, your enjoyment of life are evident in every posting, never more than in this one. Thank you for sharing this good news with us, not to mention this fabulous ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Congratulations, along with my wishes of health and happiness to you both!





Howard said:


> Upr: hope you enjoy your day.





RogerP said:


> Huge congrats Crusty and the very best wishes to you both! The ensemble is simply smashing.





Gurdon said:


> Congratulations, and my best wishes for many happy years. And your clothes look especailly good.
> Gurdon





Fading Fast said:


> Most importantly, congratulations and the best of luck for a long and happy life together. You put together an outstanding outfit for a memorable day.





winghus said:


> Congratulations!





SlideGuitarist said:


> +1 and +1!





eagle2250 said:


> Upr crust: you look magnificent, as does your partner, I'm sure! May your life together be both long and joyful...leading of course to many, many memorable lifestyle pics for you to share with us!





fiftyforfifty said:


> Congratulations and all the best wishes, may you have happiest moments, days and life.





stcolumba said:


> Upr crust: Congrats and best wishes





Duvel said:


> This is great news, upr crust! Congratulations, and my best wishes!





SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, your good cheer, your generosity, your impeccable taste, but most of all, your enjoyment of life are evident in every posting, never more than in this one. Thank you for sharing this good news with us, not to mention this fabulous ensemble.





bernoulli said:


> Can't do better than SlideGuitarist. Congratulations Upr!


Thank you, all, gentlemen. The weekend has been a whirlwind of activity, with out-of-town relations needing our expert guidance in all things touristic, with generous helpings of excessive eating. I promise a sampling of "lifestyle" photos once the hysteria has subsided a bit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Congratulations, Upr.

My own effort today:


















Cheap navy stripe suit/cheap white OCBD/B² Makers madder tie/mystery thrifted hank/C&J for Ralph single monks.


----------



## doomx

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Congratulations, Upr.
> 
> My own effort today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap navy stripe suit/cheap white OCBD/B² Makers madder tie/mystery thrifted hank/C&J for Ralph single monks.


Really like the tie. Great look overall.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves and congratulations to upr-crust.

It was over 100 here again today, so I sat down for a few minutes in the shade by a fountain, which was one of several places where I sat in the shade, on my way to my old school quarterly dinner.

Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt, BB#1 repp stripe tie, and BB Signature Tartan pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer socks, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......


----------



## crocto

Back from vacation. Congrats on joining the married club Crusty!

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: JAB
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
PS: Charleston Krewe (little Arthur Ravenel Jr. Bridge in Charleston, SC logos)


----------



## Woofa

Congratulations UPR.


----------



## son of brummell

Mazel tov, Upr Crust!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm not posting because I think I nailed it today: far from it. I'm just trawling for some advice. The jacket is a new Brooks blazer (first time out, in fact; the shoulders are a hair wide, I fear); the shirt is yellow & blue check; the tie is a super-boring navy silk knit. So: the shirt seems a little sporty to wear under the slightly formal navy blazer; the tie is the most boring possible choice. Any suggestions as to how I could tie this together? A solid tie in a slightly lighter shade of blue? What colors/patterns could I use here, esp. in autumnal vein, that wouldn't make a mess?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

doomx said:


> Really like the tie. Great look overall.


Thanks. Another tie bought at the same time as that one, today.









https://41.media.tumblr.com/697c7dea64b4bfb67e51158edd205605/tumblr_nv1vf6EBm81rkc3iho3_540.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]https://40.media.tumblr.com/c90b8f398ed2e452ded05a59a1c99f98/tumblr_nv1vf6EBm81rkc3iho1_540.jpg

SlideGuitarist, I think what you have is mostly fine, but I think darker shoes would be better, and top is a lot crisper than the bottom. If you had less warmth down below the waist, you could do a dark yellow knit with that shirt, or a brighter blue could work well. Knit is a good choice.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Another tie bought at the same time as that one, today.
> 
> SlideGuitarist, I think what you have is mostly fine, but I think darker shoes would be better, and top is a lot crisper than the bottom. If you had less warmth down below the waist, you could do a dark yellow knit with that shirt, or a brighter blue could work well. Knit is a good choice.


YRR, I like the rig, and the hair! Advice noted. It feels like fall today, for the first time this year (rain, etc.), and darker shoes are indicated.

Cordings suggests this way of handling a yellow and blue shirt, though the country thing with pheasants or dogs is not my thing:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> YRR, I like the rig, and the hair! Advice noted. It feels like fall today, for the first time this year (rain, etc.), and darker shoes are indicated.
> 
> Cordings suggests this way of handling a yellow and blue shirt, though the country thing with pheasants or dogs is not my thing:


Thanks.

I typically think of shoe color as more of a balance issue than a seasonality issue (with the exception of very light shoes, of course).

I like the Cordings example, but it's too countryish for a navy blazer (unless you're doing GTH-y/Polo window stuff, in which case just go for it). I don't do pheasants, but emblematic ties are fun and useful. It doesn't help that navy blazer/tan chinos is hard to do outside of a purely trad look - it's a weird place in terms of formality, if you come at it from an English angle. With gabardines or flannels, even linen, you'd be able to start looking at dressier options, like a yellow on navy bar stripe, or the right foulard.


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm not posting because I think I nailed it today: far from it. I'm just trawling for some advice. The jacket is a new Brooks blazer (first time out, in fact;* the shoulders are a hair wide*, I fear).......


Agreed....looks too wide in the shoulders, for sure. I think the elements all work together just fine, though. I would just work on fit.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Your jacket appears too tight from the hips down. Try buttoning the bottom button. Can you, with ease?

Try this. Unbutton all buttons, smooth the front quarters down gently while slowly pulling the sides together as if to button the bottom button, but _stop just at the point where you see the wrinkles above the waist disappear._ Now look to see how far the outer edge of the bottom button hole is from its button. This is the amount to let out. If it's under 2 inches, you can probably find enough fabric at the seams. Or I may be crazy. It may be a swell fit, but just doesn't look so in the Gap mirror. (They let you try on thrifted stuff at Gap? Apparently.)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Peak and Pine said:


> Your jacket appears too tight from the hips down. Try buttoning the bottom button. Can you, with ease?
> 
> Try this. Unbutton all buttons, smooth the front quarters down gently while slowly pulling the sides together as if to button the bottom button, but _stop just at the point where you see the wrinkles above the waist disappear._ Now look to see how far the outer edge of the bottom button hole is from its button. This is the amount to let out. If it's under 2 inches, you can probably find enough fabric at the seams. Or I may be crazy. It may be a swell fit, but just doesn't look so in the Gap mirror. (They let you try on thrifted stuff at Gap? Apparently.)


Thanks for the feedback. My rather full-cut shirt had come untucked when I took that picture, which tends to exaggerate the issue. That said, I tried what you suggested, and it is about a half-inch tighter than it needs to be. I may not bother getting it altered, since this jacket has a matching vest, and I'll probably wear it open over the vest most of the time once the weather gets a bit cooler.

And I ducked into that Gap to take a picture. I would describe it as being a more-depressing Goodwill with nobody who's any fun.


----------



## Peak and Pine

SlideGuitarist said:


> *I'm just trawling for some advice.
> *


Nothing wrong with this as is. If you believe in one dominant pattern per outfit, then you've got it in the shirt and the rest can rest easy. That's your "Alas, poor Yorick" pose? Nice shirt, not too sporty for the blazer, the metal buttons tell me that. I actually converse with buttons. Nutty I know.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I may not bother getting it altered, since this jacket has a matching vest, and I'll probably wear it open over the vest most of the time...


Swell. Then it's good to go.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Peak and Pine said:


> Nothing wrong with this as is. If you believe in one dominant pattern per outfit, then you've got it in the shirt and the rest can rest easy. That's your "Alas, poor Yorick" pose? Nice shirt, not too sporty for the blazer, the metal buttons tell me that. I actually converse with buttons. Nutty I know.


Yeah, my wife is teaching Hamlet.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> Yeah, my wife is teaching Hamlet.


How is he as a student?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> Agreed....looks too wide in the shoulders, for sure. I think the elements all work together just fine, though. I would just work on fit.


What do I do about it? An OCBD fills it out somewhat, fwiw. Shoulder surgery in the jacket at some point?


----------



## crocto

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> How is he as a student?


Overly dramatic and "hears voices".


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Another tie bought at the same time as that one, today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://41.media.tumblr.com/697c7dea64b4bfb67e51158edd205605/tumblr_nv1vf6EBm81rkc3iho3_540.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]https://40.media.tumblr.com/c90b8f398ed2e452ded05a59a1c99f98/tumblr_nv1vf6EBm81rkc3iho1_540.jpg
> 
> SlideGuitarist, I think what you have is mostly fine, but I think darker shoes would be better, and top is a lot crisper than the bottom. If you had less warmth down below the waist, you could do a dark yellow knit with that shirt, or a brighter blue could work well. Knit is a good choice.


Tie is awesome, and color shade is great too


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Back from vacation. Congrats on joining the married club Crusty!





Woofa said:


> Congratulations UPR.





son of brummell said:


> Mazel tov, Upr Crust!


Thank you, gentlemen.

The weekend's celebrations are now over, and it's back to work for me. Keeping it simple today.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Designs by CC (a custom jeweler in Portland ME - a wedding present from my cousin)
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris











A few shots from the wedding:


----------



## Acct2000

Great outfits, both for the wedding, and I really like today's pinstripe suit with the light blue tie, too, Upr!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, awesome - you guys look great. I showed the pictures to my girlfriend and she said to tell you that you both look incredibly handsome and great together.


----------



## Silver-streak

Upr, that shade blue tie against the white shirt & pinstripe suit is absolutely sharp as hell. Maybe one of the favorite combinations I've seen from you in this thread. Those mismatched cufflinks upset my OCD however, lol. Great wedding shots as well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Upr, the last time you were pictured with your intended, you used the smudge tool on him (see "uncanny valley," https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley). This is _much_ better!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> How is he as a student?


Sartorially, he's inconsistent:


----------



## doomx

Silver-streak said:


> Upr, that shade blue tie against the white shirt & pinstripe suit is absolutely sharp as hell. Maybe one of the favorite combinations I've seen from you in this thread. Those mismatched cufflinks upset my OCD however, lol. Great wedding shots as well.


I fully agree with this. I wouldn't thought of that seeing that tie alone.


----------



## orange fury

SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, your good cheer, your generosity, your impeccable taste, but most of all, your enjoyment of life are evident in every posting, never more than in this one. Thank you for sharing this good news with us, not to mention this fabulous ensemble.


I'm a bit late to the party, but I couldn't have said it any better than this, congratulations Upr! Fantastic shots from the wedding as well, many years of happiness to the both of you!


----------



## MaxBuck

Later to the party yet. Congratulations, upr_crust, and best wishes for many happy years together. Excellent work as always on the wedding attire. 

Glad to see you chose a pair of Finsburys for the shoes! And the choice of the Septieme Largeurs for today's outfit (yeah, I use that word) suggests to me a bit of Francophilia in the air, footgear-wise.


----------



## orange fury

Today's outfit. Not "upr-level" (see what I did there?), but nonetheless:





J Crew suit - J Hilburn shirt - Drakes tie - T&Co tiebar/links/buckle - Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire

quick note about the shirt- we had a J Hilburn rep show up in our office, and I decided to try out a shirt from them. Very good experience, and I'm actually pretty impressed with the end result. Mine is a beautiful blue herringbone with MOP buttons, split yoke, and contrast cuffs/collar that fits pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Howard

Great outfits Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Great outfits, both for the wedding, and I really like today's pinstripe suit with the light blue tie, too, Upr!


For the record, the tie is actually a bluish purple, but thank you.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, awesome - you guys look great. I showed the pictures to my girlfriend and she said to tell you that you both look incredibly handsome and great together.


Thanks both to you and to your lady love. 



Silver-streak said:


> Upr, that shade blue tie against the white shirt & pinstripe suit is absolutely sharp as hell. Maybe one of the favorite combinations I've seen from you in this thread. Those mismatched cufflinks upset my OCD however, lol. Great wedding shots as well.


Thanks, and don't go totally off-balance with the mismatched cufflinks. There are actually two pairs of them, so that we can wear them as matching triangles or squares, or mismatched with one each - a little bit of symbolism built into a dual wedding present.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, the last time you were pictured with your intended, you used the smudge tool on him (see "uncanny valley," https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley). This is _much_ better!


Yeah, I was lazy this morning, and didn't want to obscure my other half.



doomx said:


> I fully agree with this. I wouldn't thought of that seeing that tie alone.


It's actually vintage '90's Hermes - a leftover from my late husband.



orange fury said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but I couldn't have said it any better than this, congratulations Upr! Fantastic shots from the wedding as well, many years of happiness to the both of you!


Thank you, and it's never too late for such sentiments.



MaxBuck said:


> Later to the party yet. Congratulations, upr_crust, and best wishes for many happy years together. Excellent work as always on the wedding attire.
> 
> See above .
> 
> Glad to see you chose a pair of Finsburys for the shoes! And the choice of the Septieme Largeurs for today's outfit (yeah, I use that word) suggests to me a bit of Francophilia in the air, footgear-wise.


You may see another pair of Septieme Largeurs tomorrow. As for Francophilia in footwear, I have found shoes that I like, and that are affordable, in Paris (though they all seem to be made in Portugal).



Howard said:


> Great outfits Crusty.


Thank you, Howard - glad that you approve.


----------



## upr_crust

Something simple for midweek - the first day of autumn, but with pleasantly summer-like temperatures in NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial


----------



## orange fury

Nothing exciting, but I did get an unsolicited compliment from some people in my building:




J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Brooks Brothers "Country Club" tie - AE Mora 2.0's - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


>


Upr, I was in Manhattan a few months ago, and was coincidentally staying right near the flagship Brooks Bros. stores and Paul Stuart, which you often mention. I explained to the SA that I'm an engineer, and she said, "You're lucky you don't have to wear a suit." I thought, but wait, it would be _fun_ to wear a suit: at least if I did it as well as you. And why do people think black shoes are boring? Those are not boring.


----------



## FLMike

OF, I think the "rule" is to match your lapel width to your tie width, not to your tie knot width. :surprised: Come on, humor us....show us a FIH with your semi-spread one of these days. Just for fun. You may be right....the big symmetrical thingamajig knot might look better, but I can't help but think that a FIH would balance out those skinny lapels nicely.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice tie.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, I was in Manhattan a few months ago, and was coincidentally staying right near the flagship Brooks Bros. stores and Paul Stuart, which you often mention. I explained to the SA that I'm an engineer, and she said, "You're lucky you don't have to wear a suit." I thought, but wait, it would be _fun_ to wear a suit: at least if I did it as well as you. And why do people think black shoes are boring? Those are not boring.


I try to make wearing a suit fun ( or at least visually interesting), and I like black shoes as well.



Howard said:


> Upr: very nice tie.


Thank you, Howard.

Today's attire includes a couple of sale items I picked up while in the UK last month - the shirt and the tie. You may not be able to see it, but the shirt has a subtle glen plaid pattern to it, hence the solid tie.

Suit - Joseph, JAB
Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Stefano Branchini


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Ike Behar
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## doomx

I really like the look of orange/coral ties, but I just don't think I could pull it off. Great ensemble sir.


----------



## Howard

Upr: your ties are so bright and colorful.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Dark gray suit, would this shirt tie combo work or would burgundy pair better? I'll wear either black or chocolate brown shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

doomx said:


> I really like the look of orange/coral ties, but I just don't think I could pull it off. Great ensemble sir.


As crocto's tie was nowhere near orange or coral, I will assume that this comment is for me. IRL, the tie is more of an orange-red (think fire engine), though I've worn orange and coral ties in the past with some success. Thank you, in any case.



Howard said:


> Upr: your ties are so bright and colorful.


They go with my bright and colorful personality .

A fall day in NYC with somewhat cooler temperatures - today's ensemble works better with the meteorology than some have of late.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston


----------



## crocto

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Dark gray suit, would this shirt tie combo work or would burgundy pair better? I'll wear either black or chocolate brown shoes


Here's what I'd do.

Blue and white stripe shirt, purple tie, grey suit, black shoes.

Blue and white stripe shirt, burgundy tie, navy suit, brown shoes.

That's me though.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Does that tie have gold inside?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

crocto said:


> Here's what I'd do.
> 
> Blue and white stripe shirt, purple tie, grey suit, black shoes.
> 
> Blue and white stripe shirt, burgundy tie, navy suit, brown shoes.
> 
> That's me though.


I'd like to know your thoughts on why you would break it up like that? Is there any particular reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I'd like to know your thoughts on why you would break it up like that? Is there any particular reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to put words in the dude's mouth, but burgundy is kind of an earthier color than purple.

'Cept I'd do either with either. That said, if the suit's blue with that, I'd lean toward black, because you don't have a truly warm color up top. With a gray suit, for whatever reason, I'd like brown shoes better. Don't try to unpack it, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not to put words in the dude's mouth, but burgundy is kind of an earthier color than purple.
> 
> 'Cept I'd do either with either. That said, if the suit's blue with that, I'd lean toward black, because you don't have a truly warm color up top. With a gray suit, for whatever reason, I'd like brown shoes better. Don't try to unpack it, it doesn't make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

Is that a gray or a navy suit? Either way, for me, top photo takes dark brown shoes, second takes black.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> Is that a gray or a navy suit? Either way, for me, top photo takes dark brown shoes, second takes black.


Same gray suit in both pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leika

*Peal & Co. Double Monk Straps made for Brooks Brothers*

Purchased in Tokyo last week; very comfortable.


----------



## winghus

I really like this whole thing but that tie is great.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


----------



## Kendallroberts88

leika said:


> Purchased in Tokyo last week; very comfortable.


Those are nice shoes,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

I should counsel for a little less pocket square showing and also to double check the drape of your trousers prior to taking the snap but otherwise a very smart appearance. The close up of the jacket/shirt/tie cynosure in particular is first rate.



orange fury said:


> Today's outfit. Not "upr-level" (see what I did there?), but nonetheless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - J Hilburn shirt - Drakes tie - T&Co tiebar/links/buckle - Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire
> 
> quick note about the shirt- we had a J Hilburn rep show up in our office, and I decided to try out a shirt from them. Very good experience, and I'm actually pretty impressed with the end result. Mine is a beautiful blue herringbone with MOP buttons, split yoke, and contrast cuffs/collar that fits pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Suit: Hartmarx
Shirt: Banana Republic 
Tie: Robert Talbot
Ps: No name 
Shoes: Cole Hann


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM Bantista

*Rudy's Dinner Suit for Wedding*


----------



## upr_crust

The start of yet another week.  Something simple which with to commence proceedings . . .

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - BB
Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Braces - J. Press
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Paul Stuart house label


----------



## RogerP

This was Friday's outfit.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## crocto

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I'd like to know your thoughts on why you would break it up like that? Is there any particular reason.


I just like how purple looks with grey. The burgundy tie you posted looks just fine with a grey suit. It's really just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The start of yet another week. Something simple which with to commence proceedings . . .
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
> Braces - J. Press
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house label


Upr: looking quite spiffy.


----------



## Howard

Rog: Are those shoes or dress boots?


----------



## RogerP

Howard these are Chelsea boots - the sleeker variety work well for me in a dress boot role, though I wouldn't call them dress boots per se.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

winghus said:


> I really like this whole thing but that tie is great.


Thank you! Brooks Brothers does a good madder.

Some excellent looks recently, gentlemen - particularly Orange Fury and Roger P.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, for all the opprobrium that JAB encounters on the Interwebs, the pattern matching and drape of today's suit look outstanding to me. First-rate, as always.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, for all the opprobrium that JAB encounters on the Interwebs, the pattern matching and drape of today's suit look outstanding to me. First-rate, as always.


If I recall correctly, Sig Platinum is made by the good folks at Ermenegildo Zegna.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The start of yet another week. Something simple which with to commence proceedings . . .
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
> Braces - J. Press
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house label


Good to see you back sir,

Every item is awesome, but tie and cuff lings are exclusive, I would say collectors items


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: looking quite spiffy.


Thank you, Howard.



MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, for all the opprobrium that JAB encounters on the Interwebs, the pattern matching and drape of today's suit look outstanding to me. First-rate, as always.


Yesterday's suit is definitely better constructed than the majority of the suits sold at JAB, and is made of better material.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If I recall correctly, Sig Platinum is made by the good folks at Ermenegildo Zegna.


That's what my properly Neapolitan alterations tailor told me, flipping over the collar and seeing how it was finished - a tab of fabric hand-sewn at the collar notch.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Good to see you back sir,
> 
> Every item is awesome, but tie and cuff links are exclusive, I would say collectors items


Thank you. The tie was an impulse purchase - a rare occasion when a museum gift shop tie actually looked wearable - and the cufflinks were a sale item from Tyrwhitt's website several years ago.

Today is reputed to be the last warm day this season, before seasonable temperatures take over, and as it's to threaten rain a bit, I thought I'd squeeze one more wearing out of today's seersucker before it went into dry cleaner bag hibernation.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart private label (C & J)


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Howard these are Chelsea boots - the sleeker variety work well for me in a dress boot role, though I wouldn't call them dress boots per se.


Do they sell them in black?


----------



## Howard

Upr: such a nice bow tie.


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Do they sell them in black?


Almost certainly could be ordered that way from this or any number of different manufacturers.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

RogerP said:


> This was Friday's outfit.


Sir, shoes are great, what is the brand of shoes


----------



## Shaver

I very nearly missed this signal occasion. Unless I am much mistaken this is long-term member (and one of my own favourite contributors) Rudy's premier outing on the WAYWT thread. Welcome aboard, Sir. A pleasure finally to put a face to the name.



RM Bantista said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

A day of anticipated monsoon here in NYC - rain, presaging a distinct (and welcome) drop in temperature.

Suit - Joseph JAB
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Bexley, Paris


----------



## RogerP

fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir, shoes are great, what is the brand of shoes


Gaziano & Girling Burnham - and thanks.

Y-Repp - I like the tweed with flannel trousers combo - very smart (and soooo much better than jeans :biggrin: )

crusty - elegant as always. I am reminded that I aboslutely NEED a tie like that in my rotation - love the widely-spaced polka dots.


----------



## Howard

Upr: you have better bring your rain gear cause it will be raining all week up until Sunday Night.


----------



## sskim3

Interview in Cali in an hour. 

Ted Baker suit
Jpress shirt
Seize sue veight 7-fold tie
AE shoes
Uniqlo socks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


>


I dig the socks and nice shine on the shoes.

sskim - that's a crisp and clean interview look - best of luck!


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 - you look great - best of luck at the interview.


----------



## RogerP

Navy and greys today.


----------



## MaxBuck

Very snappy DB blazer look, Roger. May I ask what material the buttons are constructed from?


----------



## RogerP

MaxBuck said:


> Very snappy DB blazer look, Roger. May I ask what material the buttons are constructed from?


Cheers Max. Buttons are blacklip mother of pearl.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> I dig the socks and nice shine on the shoes.
> 
> sskim - that's a crisp and clean interview look - best of luck!





Fading Fast said:


> sskim3 - you look great - best of luck at the interview.


Thank you guys! Interview went well so let's see how it ends up.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> A day of anticipated monsoon here in NYC - rain, presaging a distinct (and welcome) drop in temperature.
> 
> Suit - Joseph JAB
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Shoes - Bexley, Paris


Thomas pink shirt and BB tie and very well matched, I mean the fabric, styling, pattern. 
Awesome Sir.


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> Thomas pink shirt and BB tie and very well matched, I mean the fabric, styling, pattern.
> Awesome Sir.


Thank you, 50-4-50.

The temperatures have finally become seasonally appropriate in NYC today - overcast, but with little chance of rain (until tomorrow) - the first day that I can attempt to wear today's waistcoat without becoming a sweaty mess.

Suit & PS - New & Lingwood
Shirt, braces & tie - BB
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> I dig the socks and nice shine on the shoes.
> 
> sskim - that's a crisp and clean interview look - best of luck!


Same here, I love the color of the socks.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Navy and greys today.


Rog, Where do you go that you need to look spiffy every day?


----------



## Howard

Upr: Is that a vest you're wearing?


----------



## crocto

Thanks Roger. They're shiny because the leather isn't as nice as the leather on your fancy Carminas!

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Hart Schaffner Marx
Socks: Express
PS: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Rog, Where do you go that you need to look spiffy every day?


To the office, where I do a lawyer impression all day long. :biggrin: And thanks.

Truth be told, the level of spiff is more choice than requirement. Our office has devolved into an unofficial semi business casual norm. You'll always see someone in a suit, but you'll never see everyone in a suit, and many are starting to dress waaay down.

Part of the reason is that the levels of court which we primarily serve require a uniform of sorts - black robes, and waistcoat, grey or black trousers, white shirt with tabs, black shoes. So you can show up to the office wearing anything from a suit on down, you have to completely change for court anyway.

Badly backlit photo below, but you get the idea.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Y-Repp - I like the tweed with flannel trousers combo - very smart (and soooo much better than jeans :biggrin: )


Thank you. I have a pair of dark blue (shock! horror!) cavalry twills on order, which will hopefully fill the role of jeans (which are now strictly day-off wear).


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I have a pair of *dark blue *(shock! horror!) *cavalry twills *on order, which will hopefully fill the role of jeans (which are now strictly day-off wear).


I'll look forward to seeing those, Y-Repp - sounds like something I could really make use of on the casual side of things.


----------



## RogerP

For a crisp fall day today:


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, 50-4-50.
> 
> The temperatures have finally become seasonally appropriate in NYC today - overcast, but with little chance of rain (until tomorrow) - the first day that I can attempt to wear today's waistcoat without becoming a sweaty mess.
> 
> Suit & PS - New & Lingwood
> Shirt, braces & tie - BB
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


What a great contrast of braces, tie, pocket square, shirt and waist coat with suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Is that a vest you're wearing?


Yes, Howard, I was wearing a vest (also known as a waistcoat) yesterday - today, too!



fiftyforfifty said:


> What a great contrast of braces, tie, pocket square, shirt and waist coat with suit.


Thank you 50-4-50 - the colors did come together well yesterday.

If RogerP can wear boots with his suits, then so can I.

Suit & tie - Tyrwhitt
Shirt - BB MTM
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Boots - Cheaney


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> To the office, where I do a lawyer impression all day long. :biggrin: And thanks.
> 
> Truth be told, the level of spiff is more choice than requirement. Our office has devolved into an unofficial semi business casual norm. You'll always see someone in a suit, but you'll never see everyone in a suit, and many are starting to dress waaay down.
> 
> Part of the reason is that the levels of court which we primarily serve require a uniform of sorts - black robes, and waistcoat, grey or black trousers, white shirt with tabs, black shoes. So you can show up to the office wearing anything from a suit on down, you have to completely change for court anyway.
> 
> Badly backlit photo below, but you get the idea.


Is this where you conduct your business?


----------



## Howard

Upr: And you wear the boots quite well.


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, 50-4-50.
> 
> The temperatures have finally become seasonally appropriate in NYC today - overcast, but with little chance of rain (until tomorrow) - the first day that I can attempt to wear today's waistcoat without becoming a sweaty mess.
> 
> Suit & PS - New & Lingwood
> Shirt, braces & tie - BB
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


Upr, you truly are a master at your craft. This outfit is amazing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


>


Wow, that is nice to look at! Thank you, Upr!


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Is this where you conduct your business?


That`s the Supreme Court of Canada - so only very occasionally. :tongue2:


----------



## RogerP

SlideGuitarist said:


> Wow, that is nice to look at! Thank you, Upr!


I`ll say it again - if Crusty ever puts together a picture book of his outfits, I`m first in line with cash in hand.

Seriously, just these single images could teach a valuable lesson on shirt, tie and pocket square pairings.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger P

- Crusty will have at least two sales (and I have no doubt many more) for the book you propose

- You, too, could publish a book of your outfits or just your shoe / boot collection and, again, I (and I'm sure many others) would be in line with money in hand

- I remember when you mentioned this once before - I am impressed and very happy for you that you argue before The Supreme Court of Canada - that is quite an achievement.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thank you sir!


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> That`s the Supreme Court of Canada - so only very occasionally. :tongue2:


Haven't you moved up to judge?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


>


Upr, may I ask you about the tie's provenance? It doesn't look like BB's smaller dot repp pattern. I just _like_ the cheerful extroversion of larger spots.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

S$kim, ditto. Love the socks! Who doesn't love polka?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Haven't you moved up to judge?


One day, perhaps, but for now I very much enjoy being in the thick of the fray.


----------



## Gurdon

RogerP said:


> To the office, where I do a lawyer impression all day long. :biggrin: And thanks.
> 
> Truth be told, the level of spiff is more choice than requirement. Our office has devolved into an unofficial semi business casual norm. You'll always see someone in a suit, but you'll never see everyone in a suit, and many are starting to dress waaay down.
> 
> Part of the reason is that the levels of court which we primarily serve require a uniform of sorts - black robes, and waistcoat, grey or black trousers, white shirt with tabs, black shoes. So you can show up to the office wearing anything from a suit on down, you have to completely change for court anyway.
> 
> Badly backlit photo below, but you get the idea.


No wig, it appears.
Very impressive, BTW.

Gurdon


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> I'll look forward to seeing those, Y-Repp - sounds like something I could really make use of on the casual side of things.


I'm looking forward to wearing them - they're a lovely denim-ish shade, with some darker mottling, but they don't have a contrast-colored weft, which makes the cloth much more appropriate for tailored clothing.


----------



## Shaver

A quick snap taken on my way back from attending a Hawkwind gig.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> A quick snap taken on my way back from attending a Hawkwind gig.


very nice, Shaver.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr, may I ask you about the tie's provenance? It doesn't look like BB's smaller dot repp pattern. I just _like_ the cheerful extroversion of larger spots.


The tie is BB, but from several years ago. I have one similar, a BBGF, which is a little wider, and a satin fabric, rather than the woven repp of the tie in the picture.

For today, I will illustrate the dangers of the Internet - more specifically, Facebook. Below is a photo taken October 1, 2009, which was thrown back at me on FB courtesy of Throw Back Thursdays. As I am hitting a landmark birthday soon (next Monday will mark 60 years of earthly existence), I thought that the measure of change over the last six years would be interesting. I'm wearing the same suit and hat, but different glasses, shirt, tie and shoes. Perhaps an improvement, but I will leave that to the viewer to decide.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Selentino

October 1, 2009:



October 5, 2015:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: J. Crew


----------



## crocto

Crusty you look significantly younger _without_ the facial hair.

I also have it on excellent authority (namely, my own) that October birthdays are the best.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Crusty you look significantly younger _without_ the facial hair.I also have it on excellent authority (namely, my own) that October birthdays are the best.


Looking significantly younger without the facial hair is one of the many reasons that it no longer makes an appearance on my face (especially as, at the end of the facial fur's regime, it was in dire need to be dyed on a regular basis). October birthdays ARE the best - happy anticipated B-day to you as well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Happy upcoming birthday Upr. What no one has mentioned yet is how well the suit itself has aged in 6 years. 

You don't look like you've aged at all. I believe you've shown a picture or two before of a more facially hirsute Upr, and I think I said the same then as now - I see you channeling a bit of Comrade Lenin when you do that. 

All that aside, since I think I look older every hour (yep, I look a bit older now than I did 60 minutes ago), you seem to have found the magic anti-aging elixir.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Happy upcoming birthday Upr. What no one has mentioned yet is how well the suit itself has aged in 6 years. You don't look like you've aged at all. I believe you've shown a picture or two before of a more facially hirsute Upr, and I think I said the same then as now - I see you channeling a bit of Comrade Lenin when you do that. All that aside, since I think I look older every hour (yep, I look a bit older now than I did 60 minutes ago), you seem to have found the magic anti-aging elixir.


The suit has worn well, but, as I've got a lot of suits, it's had fairly easy rotations. As for aging, any slowness of the signs of aging I attribute to some combination of moderate habits and good luck in the gene pool sweepstakes. When I did sport the Van ****, my resemblance to Vladimir Ilich Ulyanov was noted in many quarters (I have many Russian colleagues at work).


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Looking significantly younger without the facial hair is one of the many reasons that it no longer makes an appearance on my face (especially as, at the end of the facial fur's regime, it was in dire need to be dyed on a regular basis). October birthdays ARE the best - happy anticipated B-day to you as well.


How come you couldn't dye it white?


----------



## Howard

Upr: Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How come you couldn't dye it white?


Because I didn't want to look any older than I really am, which is quite old enough, thank you.



Howard said:


> Upr: Happy Birthday to you.


Thank you for the sentiments.

Bringing suits back into rotation, after the warmer seasons.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Ike Behar
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Anthony Jordan

Unknown vintage bespoke suit jacket, 4x2 d/b in a dark grey material with pronounced diagonal rib, vintage grey fishtail back morning trousers, T.M.Lewin double-cuff tunic shirt with vintage Rocola spear point collar, Dogtooth check Polo tie, vintage MoP links, tie clip and collar studs, Crockett & Jones for Shipton & Heneage black Oxfords , black hose, black vintage Borsalino fedora with bound brim.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice ensemble.


Thank you, Howard.

Today is predicted to be relatively warm and sunny here in NYC - a last summer-y day before the onset of "real autumn". I will give today's suit one more airing before returning it to dry cleaner hibernation.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, shirt, and belt
AE 5th Ave
Tie from local men's clothier (private label)


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: T.M. Lewin
Socks: Ike Behar
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Wizzer

Upr, I am completely in awe of your style sense.


----------



## Howard

Wizzer said:


> Upr, I am completely in awe of your style sense.


same here, It is just amazing!


----------



## winghus

Upr is one of my inspirations/aspirations in how to dress.



Howard said:


> same here, It is just amazing!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

Some might recall a short time ago when there were some posts about the new Indochino store in Beverly Hills and that there was an Ask Andean meetup there. I was unable to go then, but I was able to look in the new Indochino store on the way to lunch today. Indochino can make pin collar shirts, so I will go back there in the future and order some.

While I was there, rather than "robo-pose" I tried "dummy-pose", like the dummies behind me. The dummies are wearing stuff from Indochino. I am wearing a Brooks Brothers Italian Era Golden Fleece (Made in Italy) silk jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, and repp tie, a generic pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds walnut Strands.......


----------



## upr_crust

Wizzer said:


> Upr, I am completely in awe of your style sense.





Howard said:


> same here, It is just amazing!





winghus said:


> Upr is one of my inspirations/aspirations in how to dress.


Thank you, gentlemen, you are too kind.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is a "coat/jacket" challenge, conceived by the winner of last week's challenge, who happens to live in Sweden, where it is already much colder than most of the continental US, so today's outerwear (coat and scarf) are for demonstration purposes only. Were it significantly cooler here in NYC, I'd be wearing the whole rig, but, as it will be 70F/21C here by the afternoon, the hat will be more than enough insulation for the day.

I've also got a members' reception/preview this evening at the Met Museum, so I'm using it as the excuse for overdressing for a Thursday.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
PS & braces - PRL
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's 
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Hat - Selentino
Coat and scarf - Turnbull & Asser


----------



## Howard

winghus said:


> Upr is one of my inspirations/aspirations in how to dress.


Me Too, he is an inspiration.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Do those fob watches tell accurate time?


----------



## g3org3y

Brilliant ensemble as usual upr. :cool2:










Any pics of the pocket square in its full glory. What type of fold are you using here?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Me Too, he is an inspiration.





Howard said:


> Upr: Do those fob watches tell accurate time?


My pocket watch does tell accurate time, but the winding mechanism only powers it for about 30 hours or so, so it is constantly being reset.



g3org3y said:


> Brilliant ensemble as usual upr. :cool2: Any pics of the pocket square in its full glory. What type of fold are you using here?


As requested, a photo of yesterday's pocket square, laid out flat. As for folding, I fold my squares in half on the diagonal, then twice again on the diagonal, with a slight offset, then fold what's left in half, and stick the square into my pocket, points ends down, making three folds showing above the pocket line. Seems to work, at least for me.



It has warmed up a little here in NYC, and it is supposed to start raining later this PM., so I've opted for something simpler than yesterday's rig for today. Happy Friday to you all, in any case.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Ashear
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...As requested, a photo of yesterday's pocket square, laid out flat. As for folding, I fold my squares in half on the diagonal, then twice again on the diagonal, with a slight offset, then fold what's left in half, and stick the square into my pocket, points ends down, making three folds showing above the pocket line. Seems to work, at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no Youtube video demonstration? Just kidding and exaggerating to make a point about how nice you are to always thoughtfully answer the many questions you get. Your clothes are only a visual representation of your inner elegance and decency.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> What, no Youtube video demonstration? Just kidding and exaggerating to make a point about how nice you are to always thoughtfully answer the many questions you get. Your clothes are only a visual representation of your inner elegance and decency.


+1. A very patient and gracious man.


----------



## Howard

Upr: shouldn't the tie match the shirt or suit?


----------



## g3org3y

Fading Fast said:


> What, no Youtube video demonstration? Just kidding and exaggerating to make a point about how nice you are to always thoughtfully answer the many questions you get. Your clothes are only a visual representation of your inner elegance and decency.


Agreed.

Thanks for the photo and the answer upr. :beer:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore this today.










... with gray flannel trousers and mid-brown gunboats.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> What, no Youtube video demonstration? Just kidding and exaggerating to make a point about how nice you are to always thoughtfully answer the many questions you get. Your clothes are only a visual representation of your inner elegance and decency.





FLCracka said:


> +1. A very patient and gracious man.





Howard said:


> Upr: shouldn't the tie match the shirt or suit?





g3org3y said:


> Agreed. Thanks for the photo and the answer upr. :beer:


Thank you, gentlemen, and Howard, I chose Friday's tie for contrast, not for matching - sometimes one needs contrast.

Special weekend edition - brunch with Husband, Bernoulli of these fora, and Bernoulli's date, a lady to which we've not had the honor yet. Attire was chosen to show off some of the recent swag from the August trip to London.

Suit, PS, and cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shirt, tie, and braces - BB
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## wimbledonballs

Are you wearing a cravat?


----------



## upr_crust

wimbledonballs said:


> Are you wearing a cravat?


Nope - a quite ordinary necktie worn with an eyelet collar shirt with a collar pin.


----------



## wimbledonballs

Nice jacket are you wearing a cravat?


----------



## upr_crust

wimbledonballs said:


> Are you wearing a cravat?





upr_crust said:


> Nope - a quite ordinary necktie worn with an eyelet collar shirt with a collar pin.





wimbledonballs said:


> Nice jacket are you wearing a cravat?


Which part of your question did I not answer the first time?


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Ike Behar


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice matching colors.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt & Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
> Socks: Ike Behar


Those are some nice shoes, cool socks also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Just out to dinner for my 60th birthday - still not quite accepting the number.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Damiano Presta, Roma
Cufflinks - CC Designs, Portland, ME
Vintage watch chain
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## crocto

Happy birthday Crusty!

Is it me or is that tie wider than even one of your Brooks Brothers ones?


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Just out to dinner for my 60th birthday - still not quite accepting the number.


Happy birthday, sir Crust. As you may remember, it is also the birthday of my firstborn, who is 17 today. Boy, how time does fly!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise, FlCracka, you and upr_crust are making me feel old. My oldest surpassed the 35 year mark almost two years back and I'm sure I was 60 once...awhile back!  LOL. In any event, happy birthday wishes for your first born, a member of the next generation and the best hope for our collective futures, and to upr_crust, a true gentleman with style, who stands as living proof to me that I will always have so much of value (and not just about clothes) to learn from those younger than me. Happy Birthday to both! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Happy birthday Crusty!
> 
> Is it me or is that tie wider than even one of your Brooks Brothers ones?


Yesterday's tie is wider than current custom, yes, as is today's tie from the same source - both presents from Bernoulli of these fora, combo wedding/birthday gifts.



FLCracka said:


> Happy birthday, sir Crust. As you may remember, it is also the birthday of my firstborn, who is 17 today. Boy, how time does fly!


Tempus does fugit indeed, but your son and I are in good company - we share a birthday with Luciano Pavarotti and Hugh Jackman.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise, FlCracka, you and upr_crust are making me feel old. My oldest surpassed the 35 year mark almost two years back and I'm sure I was 60 once...awhile back!  LOL. In any event, happy birthday wishes for your first born, a member of the next generation and the best hope for our collective futures, and to upr_crust, a true gentleman with style, who stands as living proof to me that I will always have so much of value (and not just about clothes) to learn from those younger than me. Happy Birthday to both! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle. So far, in my sixties, nothing has stopped functioning, or fallen off, so I will endeavor to continue as I have been, ignoring the calendar (even as I get hysterical over the numbers).

The day after the night before - dinner last night was at 11 Madison Park, which was lengthy and lavish, and complete with a celebrity sighting - Jimmy Fallon was dining about 15 feet away from us.

For today, however, back to the grind.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Damiano Presta, Roma
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC











"Lifestyle" photograph - at the beginning of dinner, 11 Madison Park


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise, FlCracka, you and upr_crust are making me feel old. My oldest surpassed the 35 year mark almost two years back and I'm sure I was 60 once...awhile back!  LOL. In any event, happy birthday wishes for your first born, a member of the next generation and the best hope for our collective futures, and to upr_crust, a true gentleman with style, who stands as living proof to me that I will always have so much of value (and not just about clothes) to learn from those younger than me. Happy Birthday to both! :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the kind words, eagle, my new fellow Floridian! You are a true gentleman.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, happy birthday. Love the lifestyle shot (and what a gorgeous suit that is). You do not look 60 IMHO - my guess, in part, because you have such a great attitude toward life, clothes and others.


----------



## Howard

> Just out to dinner for my 60th birthday - still not quite accepting the number.


What did you get for presents?


----------



## Howard

Upr: And you didn't say hello to Jimmy Fallon? He could've had you on your show.


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## crocto

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Those are some nice shoes, cool socks also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The shoes I got a decent deal on from Nordstrom. They're cemented but the leather on them is pretty nice. These are them (except mine had a different name and cost about $40 less).

And I only traffic in cool socks.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust, I seldom have a criticism of any part of your great ensembles, but may I opine that this one has a conflict between waistcoat and suit that I find esthetically troublesome? The fabric of the vest seems too heavy to rest easily on the eyes when viewed with the jacket. (Color and style, on the other hand, are a first-rate match.)

A minor cavil, to be sure, but just a thought here.

BTW, that pic of you at dinner brought to mind "My Dinner with Andre." I'm more than a bit envious that I wasn't there to listen in (and maybe have a bite to eat in that lovely setting).


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, happy birthday. Love the lifestyle shot (and what a gorgeous suit that is). You do not look 60 IMHO - my guess, in part, because you have such a great attitude toward life, clothes and others.


Thank you, FF. Part of my confusion with hitting this age is a conflict in my head as to what 60 looks like, versus what I look (and feel) like currently.



Howard said:


> What did you get for presents?


I got yesterday's and today's ties, and last night's dinner as presents.



Howard said:


> Upr: And you didn't say hello to Jimmy Fallon? He could've had you on your show.


I am sure that Jimmy Fallon has more interesting people with whom to banter on his show than myself.



MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, I seldom have a criticism of any part of your great ensembles, but may I opine that this one has a conflict between waistcoat and suit that I find esthetically troublesome? The fabric of the vest seems too heavy to rest easily on the eyes when viewed with the jacket. (Color and style, on the other hand, are a first-rate match.)
> 
> A minor cavil, to be sure, but just a thought here.
> 
> BTW, that pic of you at dinner brought to mind "My Dinner with Andre." I'm more than a bit envious that I wasn't there to listen in (and maybe have a bite to eat in that lovely setting).


Your eyes are very observant - that waistcoat is a rather heavy grade of gabardine. In colder weather, I will try it with flannel suits, but as it is, I wanted to make use of my bargain swag at the earliest possible moment, and the color combo of the green and the tan is rather handsome.

As for listening to me over dinner. I hope that I was somewhat less voluble than Andre Gregory in that movie - I seem to remember that he wouldn't shut up. The food is excellent at 11 Madison Park - some 15 tiny courses, and a wine list the size of a phone directory. It was a most pleasurable experience.


----------



## upr_crust

Something brought back after six months hibernation into the suit rotation - a double-breasted suit.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt & PS - PRL
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie & Shoes: Black Brown 1826
Socks: English Laundry


----------



## Howard

Upr: What color is that tie? It's beautiful.


----------



## son of brummell

To Upr Crust,

First, belated birthday wishes. Welcome to the club.

Second, you were wearing a Florsheim shoe made by one of the good Italian manufacturers. I did not know that Florsheim sold a good shoe. I thought that Florsheim has a mere shadow of its former self. Does it sell anything worthwhile? Could you expound?

Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What color is that tie? It's beautiful.


Today's tie I would call crimson red - no hint of orange, but not verging into purple, a true red.


son of brummell said:


> To Upr Crust,First, belated birthday wishes. Welcome to the club.Second, you were wearing a Florsheim shoe made by one of the good Italian manufacturers. I did not know that Florsheim sold a good shoe. I thought that Florsheim has a mere shadow of its former self. Does it sell anything worthwhile? Could you expound?Thanks.


I can't really speak to most of the offerings from Florsheim, as today's shoes were a "crime of opportunity" - an impulse purchase of a sale item, but the salesman did correctly identify my then partner's (now husband's) as Magnannis as well (they were private label shoes from Bergdorf's). It would appear that anything at Florsheim labeled "Royal Imperial" is made for them by Magnanni, from my limited experience. Their other offerings did not look to be the same quality - I think that the low-end items are made in India, and not for a high price/value ratio - just for cheapness of manufacture.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Something brought back after six months hibernation into the suit rotation - a double-breasted suit.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt & PS - PRL
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


Good to see double breasted suit sir, it has its own charm always.


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> Good to see double breasted suit sir, it has its own charm always.


Thank you, 50-4-50.

Today, the weather has cooled enough such that it is possible to wear this rig without ending up in a pool of sweat. I've not worn most (or all) of today's attire since last winter, and, though I have no reason other than my own sense of grandeur (or, more likely, grandiosity) to wear this attire today, I've chosen it.

Suit - N ew & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Longmire
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## crocto

Suit & Socks: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Tie: Nordstrom
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Silver-streak

Goodness gracious, Upr's gone full Lucky Luciano. I love it.


----------



## upr_crust

Silver-streak said:


> Goodness gracious, Upr's gone full Lucky Luciano. I love it.


You say to-may-to, I say to-mah-to, you say Lucky Luciano, I say City of London banker  .


----------



## Howard

Upr: looking quite dapper with your hat on.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> You say to-may-to, I say to-mah-to, you say Lucky Luciano, I say City of London banker  .


It could go either way but your look today is definitely more "classic" banker (Wall Street or City) than new school.


----------



## RogerP

Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.

No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.

But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


----------



## zeppacoustic

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


Smoking jacket!! Love it.


----------



## Ultra Classic

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


Impressive as always sir.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roger, I love it, it is bold, it doesn't care about "the rules," but it works in a I-know-what-I'm-doing-so-much-more-than-you-do way. And you didn't even play it low-key with the socks - the herringbone just peaking out looks great.

Chalky White was one of my favorite characters on "Boardwalk Empire." Yes he dressed with a Pow! that was fantastic - but like you, he had a deep sense of how clothes can entwine and a confident attitude that made it all work, that made his outfits incredibly beautiful to see. 

And what I loved about his character, strip away all the trinkets - which they did at the end - and he was still the same man - loyal, violent, intelligent and charismatic.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Happy Casual Friday, Roger!


----------



## upr_crust

Speaking of casual Friday, playing hooky with Bernoulli today - the Met Museum, then a raid on Madison Avenue.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt, vest, trousers - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, and I was just getting concerned that you hadn't posted yet - you are a fixture of my morning routine, everything gets thrown off when you post late . 

Maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention before, but it seems to me that you have been wearing one after another outstanding shoe or boot from Paul Stuart's house brand. I assume they have a series of manufacturers making them for them, but whoever is their in-house buyer has a great eye as the shoes and boots you've been wearing have been outstanding: beautiful style with a high-qaulity look.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much for the comments, gents.

Crusty, I am taking careful notes on your use of contrasting vests. I need to incorporate this immediately.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, and I was just getting concerned that you hadn't posted yet - you are a fixture of my morning routine, everything gets thrown off when you post late .
> 
> Maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention before, but it seems to me that you have been wearing one after another outstanding shoe or boot from Paul Stuart's house brand. I assume they have a series of manufacturers making them for them, but whoever is their in-house buyer has a great eye as the shoes and boots you've been wearing have been outstanding: beautiful style with a high-qaulity look.


Sorry to have thrown off your morning routine .

As for Paul Stuart, they do work with a number of manufacturers. Today's boots, I strongly suspect, are made by Magnanni, possibly to Stuart's specifications, and I believe that they work with Crockett & Jones, Alfred Sargent, and Barker as well. Whoever does do the buying does have good taste, and I have had good luck in snagging things on sale as well.



RogerP said:


> Thanks very much for the comments, gents.
> 
> Crusty, I am taking careful notes on your use of contrasting vests. I need to incorporate this immediately.


Imitation, if you imitate my use of contrasting waistcoats, would indeed be the highest form of flattery, coming from a very fine source. Thank you.


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


Well, this is out%^&&&$#standing!


----------



## Woofa

Beautiful jacket Roger. For some reason I am thinking Isaia?


----------



## RogerP

Cheers gents. 

Woofa, Isaia is a good guess given the bold pattern, but it is Zegna cashmere.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


very nice suit Rog.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Are you going to do some shopping on Madison Avenue?


----------



## Starting Late

Roger: Excellent. Hard to believe you were able to pull that off.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Are you going to do some shopping on Madison Avenue?


I did only some window-shopping yesterday - no purchases were made - yet.

Lunch at Bouley today with my husband and Bernoulli. It's gotten rather cold out in NYC, hence I'm able to wear today's suit, which is very hefty flannel.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hilditch & Key
PS - no brand name
Braces - Paul Staurt
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, Kapow - that is a very sharp and a perfect Bouley rig. I love the suit and particularly like the shot with the suit jacket off as the waistcoat-and-shirtsleeves look adds a bit of casual vintage insouciance. 

Wonderful bowtie, braces and jewelry as well. You hit another home run. 

I have to admit to being a tad jealous of you and Roycru (but really happy for both of you) as you guys regularly eat in some fantastic restaurants. Have a great lunch - I look forward to a recap.


----------



## g3org3y

Woofa said:


> Beautiful jacket Roger.


Wholeheartedly agree. :cool2:


----------



## orange fury

My wife was a bridesmaid in her sorority sister's wedding today, which meant I had to show up too. Inside the country club:


Outside the country club:


That dimple though:


me: j crew suit - PRL shirt - RLPL tie - AE Nathan - Tiffany links/tie bar - Ray Ban Wayfarers

her: not a clue, except for the Kendra Scott earrings


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Hat: No name brand 
Jacket: Canali travel blazer 
Shirt: Belk house brand 
Tie: Belk house brand 
PS: The tiebar 
Pants: BB regent fit
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Cole Haan
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

orange fury said:


> My wife was a bridesmaid in her sorority sister's wedding today, which meant I had to show up too. Inside the country club:
> 
> 
> Outside the country club:
> 
> 
> That dimple though:
> 
> 
> me: j crew suit - PRL shirt - RLPL tie - AE Nathan - Tiffany links/tie bar - Ray Ban Wayfarers
> 
> her: not a clue, except for the Kendra Scott earrings


Nice outfit! I think a silk knit tie with white dots would be nice as well. Enjoy your day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Nice outfit! I think a silk knit tie with white dots would be nice as well. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've been looking for a navy silk knit with white dots for a while now, haven't consistently seen one anywhere except for thetiebar.com. Until I can find one, I'm happy with my navy Jack Spade and black RLPL though.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I've been looking for a navy silk knit with white dots for a while now, haven't consistently seen one anywhere except for thetiebar.com. Until I can find one, I'm happy with my navy Jack Spade and black RLPL though.


Oh, bish-bosh: https://www.kentwang.com/ties/knit-navy-with-white-dots.html


----------



## orange fury

SlideGuitarist said:


> Oh, bish-bosh: https://www.kentwang.com/ties/knit-navy-with-white-dots.html


Ive seen that one, I just don't want to drop $70 on it


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> Ive seen that one, I just don't want to drop $70 on it


I get it. I'd cheerfully go w/ the TieBar in this case.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> My wife was a bridesmaid in her sorority sister's wedding today, which meant I had to show up too. Inside the country club:
> 
> Outside the country club:


Y'all look great. We are actually attending the wedding of one of my wife's sorority sisters in Atlanta next weekend. It's black tie so that should be fun. One question for you....did the bridesmaids wear cowboy boots? I think I see some sort of footwear up around your wife's calves, just peeking up around the bottom of the photo. How were the groomsmen attired? (Sorry, guess that was two questions!)


----------



## Kendallroberts88

orange fury said:


> Ive seen that one, I just don't want to drop $70 on it


I may have too, I'm a sucker for knit ties with triangular bottoms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Y'all look great. We are actually attending the wedding of one of my wife's sorority sisters in Atlanta next weekend. It's black tie so that should be fun. One question for you....did the bridesmaids wear cowboy boots? I think I see some sort of footwear up around your wife's calves, just peeking up around the bottom of the photo. How were the groomsmen attired? (Sorry, guess that was two questions!)


Thanks! im jealous you get to attend a black tie wedding, I'd like to get more use out of my tux.

Yes, the bridesmaids were in cowboy boots, and the groomsmen were in boots, starched jeans, and matching brown vests and bow ties. Very "Texas", I guess. I erroneously assumed that, since this was a wedding at a country club, at least jackets would be common- not the case. I apparently missed the memo to wear jeans and boots, so I received some strange looks.


----------



## Fading Fast

Kendallroberts88: You have a really good sense of personal style and I like what you did overall. To my eye, your jacket looks a bit tight (in the waist and, possibly, the shoulders) and your pants look a bit long - but those are quibbles with an overall outfit that shows a great sense of putting a rig together in a unique way that has wonderful personal punch. And I love it anytime someone can fit Canali and Old Navy into the same rig and make it work. (I've done Polo and Old Navy, but you took it even further with Canali :thumbs-up:.)

OF: You guys look great. I could see you rockin' a Churchill bowtie with that outfit. I was surprised you weren't knowledgable about your wife's clothes as you are so knowledgable about men's - I guess your interest doesn't pass to the women's wardrobe side of the house? I definitely do not know women's clothes as well as men's - and find the much greater influence of of-the-moment fashion and lesser influence of timeless classics a turn off - but still, I have a working knowledge as I find clothes interesting in general.


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


Looking great as always good Sir! Love the outfit!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Thanks! im jealous you get to attend a black tie wedding, I'd like to get more use out of my tux.
> 
> Yes, the bridesmaids were in cowboy boots, and the groomsmen were in boots, starched jeans, and matching brown vests and bow ties. Very "Texas", I guess*. I erroneously assumed that, since this was a wedding at a country club, at least jackets would be common- not the case. I apparently missed the memo to wear jeans and boots, so I received some strange looks*.


Wait a second.....your wife was in the wedding party yet she somehow didn't know that the guests were supposed to dress in the "Texas" theme?! Or did she just not tell you? Either way, a suit at a wedding should never be inappropriate.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust;1739743
[URL="https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust006/IMG_0166%20900x1280_zpsnqzfyaio.jpg.html" said:


> [/URL]


upr_crust, love those austerities. How is the construction and overall quality of the Septieme Largeurs compared to, say, Finsbury? I never got into a Largeur or JM Weston store when last in France.

kendallroberts, like the look with the caveats as to jacket size and trouser length as above. But I really like both shoes and socks - people can complain all they like about Cole Haan, but when they get it right they get it right IMO.

orange fury, I'm going to ask you the question people pose to me all the got-dam time ... how did you end up with that gorgeous woman? You and me, brother, outkicking our coverage big time! Good looks for both of you, BTW.


----------



## Fading Fast

IMHO, OF's wife is a beautiful woman who married a handsome and stylish man. My girlfriend always comments on OF's smile, perfect posture and incredible sense of personal style. My guess, you guys were one of the best looking couples at the wedding.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, Kapow - that is a very sharp and a perfect Bouley rig. I love the suit and particularly like the shot with the suit jacket off as the waistcoat-and-shirtsleeves look adds a bit of casual vintage insouciance.
> 
> Wonderful bowtie, braces and jewelry as well. You hit another home run.
> 
> I have to admit to being a tad jealous of you and Roycru (but really happy for both of you) as you guys regularly eat in some fantastic restaurants. Have a great lunch - I look forward to a recap.





MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, love those austerities. How is the construction and overall quality of the Septieme Largeurs compared to, say, Finsbury? I never got into a Largeur or JM Weston store when last in France.


I would say that the construction of Septieme Largeur shoes is on a par with Finsbury, if not a shade better. I do note that the 199 last (used for most of their dress shoes) is narrow - I had to take a UK 9 in the cap toe loafers I got from them, whereas the austerity brogues on the 224 last are perfectly comfortable as a UK 8.5.

As for FF's request for a recap of lunch with Bernoulli and Husband, here are some photos;







(Note: Bernoulli is 6'5" tall - Husband and I are not midgets.)

Food, in order, as below - cold tomato gelee, then almond soup, calamari, foie gras, then a chocolate souffle, with chocolate mousse and white coffee ice cream.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, thank you for the awesome recap and pictures in the wild. Perfect decor and architecture for your incredible outfit - you look like an actor on a set for a Masterpiece Classic (they know how to do aesthetics). 

Two questions, how was the almond soup and what is "white coffee ice-cream?"


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, thank you for the awesome recap and pictures in the wild. Perfect decor and architecture for your incredible outfit - you look like an actor on a set for a Masterpiece Classic (they know how to do aesthetics).
> 
> Two questions, how was the almond soup and what is "white coffee ice-cream?"


Bouley is heavy on production values and staging - service is very good, and very correct, without being fussy or intimidating.

The almond soup was creamy, with only the slightest hint of the taste of almonds. The white coffee ice cream was exactly as advertised - it was white, but tasted very much of coffee (in a pleasing way).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Bouley is heavy on production values and staging - service is very good, and very correct, without being fussy or intimidating.
> 
> The almond soup was creamy, with only the slightest hint of the taste of almonds. The white coffee ice cream was exactly as advertised - it was white, but tasted very much of coffee (in a pleasing way).


Thank you sir. So the "white" coffee was just a made-up-thing - not from the "rare white" coffee bean grown in the hills of blah, blah, blah...


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF: You guys look great. I could see you rockin' a Churchill bowtie with that outfit. I was surprised you weren't knowledgable about your wife's clothes as you are so knowledgable about men's - I guess your interest doesn't pass to the women's wardrobe side of the house? I definitely do not know women's clothes as well as men's - and find the much greater influence of of-the-moment fashion and lesser influence of timeless classics a turn off - but still, I have a working knowledge as I find clothes interesting in general.


I actually almost did wear a Churchill bow tie, but decided the morning of the wedding to switch to a long tie. As for her outfit, it was the dress the bride picked out for all the bridesmaids, so I'm not even sure my wife knows what brand it is lol. It is a fair statement that I don't know womens' clothing nearly as well as menswear though.



FLCracka said:


> Wait a second.....your wife was in the wedding party yet she somehow didn't know that the guests were supposed to dress in the "Texas" theme?! Or did she just not tell you? Either way, a suit at a wedding should never be inappropriate.


Though the wedding party was wearing boots/jeans, there wasn't really a "theme" for the wedding- it just happened that the groom's side of the family all dress the same, regardless of event. I can't necessarily say that I would've worn jeans even if I had known that ahead of time though.



MaxBuck said:


> orange fury, I'm going to ask you the question people pose to me all the got-dam time ... how did you end up with that gorgeous woman? You and me, brother, outkicking our coverage big time! Good looks for both of you, BTW.





Fading Fast said:


> IMHO, OF's wife is a beautiful woman who married a handsome and stylish man. My girlfriend always comments on OF's smile, perfect posture and incredible sense of personal style. My guess, you guys were one of the best looking couples at the wedding.


Mrs. OF and I appreciate the kind words gents!


----------



## bernoulli

Here is my humble lifestyle pic with Upr and his lovely and nerdy husband. Wonderful company and meal (in that order) at Eleven Madison Park to celebrate Upr's birthday.


----------



## RogerP

Crusty and bernoulli - very sharp indeed gents!

OF - well done. That look may not play at this particular Texas wedding, but it is clean and classic.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Here is my humble lifestyle pic with Upr and his lovely and nerdy husband. Wonderful company and meal (in that order) at Eleven Madison Park to celebrate Upr's birthday.


Thank you, Bernoulli, for the company, for the dinner, for the compliments, and for asking to see the kitchen, where we had the Sno-Cones from heaven .



RogerP said:


> Crusty and bernoulli - very sharp indeed gents!


Thank you, Roger!

Today I am stepping out of my style comfort zone a bit, with blue shoes, an idea put into my brain by Bernoulli. We shall see how they are received by the general public.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft 
Hat - Selentino


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: T.M. Lewin
Tie & PS: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## bernoulli

Dear Upr,

You are a gentleman and a scholar. I am a better person from having the opportunity to partake in your knowledge. But most importantly: blue shoes! Welcome to the team! I think they look great with this suit and will be even better with your suits in a lighter shade of grey (or navy). Wear them in good health. I am glad we stopped by BG to check on their shoes.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Bernoulli, for the company, for the dinner, for the compliments, and for asking to see the kitchen, where we had the Sno-Cones from heaven .
> 
> <edit> Today I am stepping out of my style comfort zone a bit, with blue shoes, an idea put into my brain by Bernoulli. We shall see how they are received by the general public.


----------



## RogerP

The blue shoes are absolutely smashing crusty!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Dear Upr,
> 
> You are a gentleman and a scholar. I am a better person from having the opportunity to partake in your knowledge. But most importantly: blue shoes! Welcome to the team! I think they look great with this suit and will be even better with your suits in a lighter shade of grey (or navy). Wear them in good health. I am glad we stopped by BG to check on their shoes.





RogerP said:


> The blue shoes are absolutely smashing crusty!


Thank you, Bernoulli and Roger. I have to agree with both of you gentlemen that today's shoes would be shown off to best advantage with a grey suit (the grey windowpane I wore Saturday goes brilliantly with these shoes - seeing them together, when I bought them, pushed me over the edge in buying them), but I think that they work well enough with a navy suit (at least today's suit, which I've not had the occasion to wear since I was married last month).


----------



## orange fury

Nothing too exciting, but I was excited to try out my black knit tie today:


J Crew suit - PRL shirt - RLPL knit tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap


----------



## winghus

Upr, is that navy suit a really dark, almost black, shade of navy? It looks black on my screen. I love those shoes btw, I have a navy suede wholecut I like but between you and Roger, I really want a navy calf now, probably an austerity brogue if I can find one I like.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## upr_crust

winghus said:


> Upr, is that navy suit a really dark, almost black, shade of navy? It looks black on my screen. I love those shoes btw, I have a navy suede wholecut I like but between you and Roger, I really want a navy calf now, probably an austerity brogue if I can find one I like.


Yesterday's suit was a very dark shade of navy blue - I am sure that it could appear black on certain monitors.

You might want to check out Septieme Largeur, and have them make up their austerity brogue in navy. Here's the URL:

https://www.septiemelargeur.fr/fr/

Today is warmer than yesterday - only a hat needed to keep the cold away from my bald head.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J 
Hat - Scala


----------



## RogerP

Love the subtle colours in that suit, crusty, and the accessories are a perfect complement.


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Y Repp I generally dig your rigs a whole bunch, but the tie here looks too close in shade to the blazer and is getting lost. The PS is having precisely the opposite problem.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Love the subtle colours in that suit, crusty, and the accessories are a perfect complement.


Thank you, Roger.

The weather promises to warm up a bit today, at least by the afternoon, so I've eschewed both coat and hat. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to incorporate suede into one's attire, hence today's footwear.

Suit and braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Canali


----------



## RogerP

My weekend shopping expedition in search of trousers to match this jacket did not end in success, but my existing wardrobe did yield a pair in light grey flannel that will serve.





You probably didn't catch it at first blush, but the chukkas aren't black. They're green (Vass museum). opcorn:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Egra
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Fading Fast said:


> Kendallroberts88: You have a really good sense of personal style and I like what you did overall. To my eye, your jacket looks a bit tight (in the waist and, possibly, the shoulders) and your pants look a bit long - but those are quibbles with an overall outfit that shows a great sense of putting a rig together in a unique way that has wonderful personal punch. And I love it anytime someone can fit Canali and Old Navy into the same rig and make it work. (I've done Polo and Old Navy, but you took it even further with Canali :thumbs-up:.)
> 
> Thanks, from a distance looking straight on I can see where you see the jacket being too tight, I'll either part with it or try and lose a few pounds. Pants may be a tad long, I'm kind of a 29.-29.5 and these are a 30.5, they'll definitely go to nana's house soon with the rest of my pants that need to be shortened.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Worn today - thrifted jacket, tie, shirt and square.


----------



## upr_crust

First outing for one of my birthday presents, today's bow tie.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Fading Fast

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Fading Fast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kendallroberts88: You have a really good sense of personal style and I like what you did overall. To my eye, your jacket looks a bit tight (in the waist and, possibly, the shoulders) and your pants look a bit long - but those are quibbles with an overall outfit that shows a great sense of putting a rig together in a unique way that has wonderful personal punch. And I love it anytime someone can fit Canali and Old Navy into the same rig and make it work. (I've done Polo and Old Navy, but you took it even further with Canali :thumbs-up:.)
> 
> Thanks, from a distance looking straight on I can see where you see the jacket being too tight, I'll either part with it or try and lose a few pounds. Pants may be a tad long, I'm kind of a 29.-29.5 and these are a 30.5, they'll definitely go to nana's house soon with the rest of my pants that need to be shortened.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I need a nana to do alterations as my "nana" is an over-priced NYC tailor shop whose owner has probably put at least one of his children through college on my alteration bills.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Fading Fast said:


> Kendallroberts88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a nana to do alterations as my "nana" is an over-priced NYC tailor shop whose owner has probably put at least one of his children through college on my alteration bills.
> 
> 
> 
> Over-priced is definitely the term, nana is great, she's also very skilled I haven't had a time where she "couldn't" get the job done and being my personal tailor she knows my measurements to the "T" at this point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## doomx

upr_crust said:


> First outing for one of my birthday presents, today's bow tie.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


Really like the olive colored suit.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I love Upr's green suit! Perfectly autumnal.

I wanted to put in a plug for Mr. Paul Winston's recent offer of MTM 3.5" grenadines. I received my order last night, and I have to say, I wish I'd bought more. I think 3.5" is a better width for me, but the main point of interest for me is that they're subtly handsome, and perfectly suitable in my very casual workplace.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Looking good SG! Love the socks.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## winghus

upr_crust said:


> First outing for one of my birthday presents, today's bow tie.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


Love every single piece of that outfit. I could never pull it off myself though.


----------



## upr_crust

doomx said:


> Really like the olive colored suit.





SlideGuitarist said:


> I love Upr's green suit! Perfectly autumnal.





winghus said:


> Love every single piece of that outfit. I could never pull it off myself though.


Thank you, gentlemen. Insofar as being able to "pull off" an outfit, one never knows until one tries . . .

It's Friday, cooler in NYC, and the end of a long week - something more relaxed with which to end work,

Sport jacket, shirt, tie, trousers - BB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


Rog: looking good.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice purple bow tie.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I would say that the construction of Septieme Largeur shoes is on a par with Finsbury, if not a shade better. I do note that the 199 last (used for most of their dress shoes) is narrow - I had to take a UK 9 in the cap toe loafers I got from them, whereas the austerity brogues on the 224 last are perfectly comfortable as a UK 8.5.
> 
> As for FF's request for a recap of lunch with Bernoulli and Husband, here are some photos;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: Bernoulli is 6'5" tall - Husband and I are not midgets.)
> 
> Food, in order, as below - cold tomato gelee, then almond soup, calamari, foie gras, then a chocolate souffle, with chocolate mousse and white coffee ice cream.


Wow Upr: you eat really good.


----------



## Howard

Upr: What other colors of bow ties do you own?


----------



## davestradamus

My first post! I come from a backround in tech and IT so nerdy and frumpy fit the part. Now, as a designer and developer my style must convey what I do.

As a young entrepreneur with a new family, budgets are tight. Most of my wardrobe as been purchased from thrifts.

How am I doing gents?

Jacket: Brooks Bros. Wool (Suit Orphan)
Shirt: Brooks Bros.
Sweater: J. Crew Wool
Jeans: J. Crew Matchstick
Shoes: Joseph Abboud Suede Mocs
Watch: Timex Chronograph on grey NATO


----------



## doomx

davestradamus said:


> My first post! I come from a backround in tech and IT so nerdy and frumpy fit the part. Now, as a designer and developer my style must convey what I do.
> 
> As a young entrepreneur with a new family, budgets are tight. Most of my wardrobe as been purchased from thrifts.
> 
> How am I doing gents?
> 
> Jacket: Brooks Bros. Wool (Suit Orphan)
> Shirt: Brooks Bros.
> Sweater: J. Crew Wool
> Jeans: J. Crew Matchstick
> Shoes: Joseph Abboud Suede Mocs
> Watch: Timex Chronograph on grey NATO


I really like it. The fit seems good from the photo (hard to judge based on this angle) and the patterns/colors are subtle but elegant. The only thing I would change are the shoes: a suede chukka or calf longwing or PTB would be my preference for this look. With the jeans, even desert boots would look better IMO.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice purple bow tie.


Thank you, Howard. The purple one with white dots is one of my favorites



Howard said:


> Wow Upr: you eat really good.


I ate well that day, but one cannot eat like that all the time without becoming enormously fat - that lunch was a special occasion.



Howard said:


> Upr: What other colors of bow ties do you own?


I have bow ties in a lot of different colors - blue, red, green, yellow, pink, lavender, and in a variety of patterns.


----------



## FLMike

Getting ready for a wedding in Atlanta tonight. Black tie obviously. The rehearsal dinner was at the home of the couple to be married and it was a fabulous affair. I will tell you, the folks in Atlanta can dress. I was feeling like I need to up my game! Anyway, for the main event....

BB tux
PRL shirt
Robert Talbott tie and cummerbund
Peal for BB shoes
Tiffany links (had some sterling studs but they didn't want to stay in the button holes)


----------



## moltoelegante

davestradamus said:


> How am I doing gents?
> 
> Jacket: Brooks Bros. Wool (Suit Orphan)
> Shirt: Brooks Bros.
> Sweater: J. Crew Wool
> Jeans: J. Crew Matchstick
> Shoes: Joseph Abboud Suede Mocs
> Watch: Timex Chronograph on grey NATO


I like the top half. I see what you're going for and it suits you. There's too much break in the jeans though and I don't like the shoes, to be honest. Burgundy boots would be 1000x times better.


----------



## moltoelegante

RogerP said:


> Yes, I did combine stripes, dots, checks and Paisley.
> 
> No, I have not taken up the crack pipe as a recreational diversion.
> 
> But I was channeling my inner Chalky White today and was generally in a righteous $%# you mood, and this was the result.


Somehow the tie/shirt combination doesn't work 100% for me but everything else is looking good.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> Getting ready for a wedding in Atlanta tonight. Black tie obviously. The rehearsal dinner was at the home of the couple to be married and it was a fabulous affair. I will tell you, the folks in Atlanta can dress. I was feeling like I need to up my game! Anyway, for the main event....
> 
> BB tux
> PRL shirt
> Robert Talbott tie and cummerbund
> Peal for BB shoes
> Tiffany links (had some sterling studs but they didn't want to stay in the button holes)


Fl you are sharp! Great fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Getting ready for a wedding in Atlanta tonight. Black tie obviously. The rehearsal dinner was at the home of the couple to be married and it was a fabulous affair. I will tell you, the folks in Atlanta can dress. I was feeling like I need to up my game! Anyway, for the main event....
> 
> BB tux
> PRL shirt
> Robert Talbott tie and cummerbund
> Peal for BB shoes
> Tiffany links (had some sterling studs but they didn't want to stay in the button holes)


nephew,
looking very sharp


----------



## Fading Fast

*davestradamus,

*Welcome - always nice to see new posters. Overall, I like and think I understand the look you are going for. My two quibbles are that I do not like suit jackets worn as sport coats (other than for materials like seersucker or corduroy, I believe they always look like orphans and undermine the overall effect). Also, I'm not a fan of traditional suit material (smooth wool) with jeans - I think the sport coat needs more texture to hold up to the texture of the jeans. I know sport coats are not inexpensive, but two or three well chosen ones can cover you for almost any situation.

And since you went with a narrow leg jean, the shoe with no design on the top looks too long and bare to my eye (you also might, like me, just have a long foot and, if so, it is something to be aware of) - so some casual shoe with something that breaks the long line (a boot with some design or other break to the long line would be great) would probably work better. If you want to stay with a suede shoe, there are some neat suede penny loafers that have a "strap" over the top that breaks the line nicely and, I think, would be consistent with your aesthetic. (see image below of a Brooks Brothers pair)

But overall, you went for a look and succeeded (and look better and more thoughtfully dressed than most). And your suit jacket looks like it fits well - which is half the battle - well tailored inexpensive clothes (I'm not saying yours is inexpensive) beat expensive ill-fitting clothes all the time. A few well tailored sport coats and a few casual shoes or boots as noted above will give you a lot of options.


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> looking very sharp


Thank you, Uncle.


----------



## upr_crust

Starting Monday with a sartorial bang - cooler weather and a suit rotation of three-piece suits have that effect.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Brooks Brothers Red Fleece
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: JAB
Shoes: Banana Republic
Socks: Express


----------



## Howard

Upr: very well done Upr, looking sharp.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very well done Upr, looking sharp.


Thank you, Howard.

Again, a cool day without threat of rain - another day to dress up.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino
Coat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## immanuelrx

This is my first post on the WAYWT so I figured I do it with my kids. That way you guys will take it easy on me! 
This is a night out with the family, which is actually a morning for you all. Those with kids know it is almost impossible to take a photo with all the kids smiling and looking at the camera. These are the better ones.

Sports Coat and Chinos: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Lands End OCBD
Shoes: AE Rush Street
Pocket Square: Unknown
Socks: Gold Toe

Kids Clothes: Ask the wife!

At the subway station headed to Itaewon:








At Left Coast burgers. One of the few places one can find a real burger in Seoul.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie & PS: Original Penguin


----------



## triumph

My first post in this thread. Owe it to the forum and Andy for making me dress better and feel so much more better.

Sports coat: MTM from Rajas, Bangkok
Shirt: Louis Phillipe(India)
Pant: BB chino
Shoe: Bass Wejuns
Socks: Gold Toe
PS: Jim Thompson








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## moltoelegante

triumph said:


> My first post in this thread.


Nice first post. I like the shirt and jacket very much. The pocket square is too...well...square. You could try this:

Trousers have a little too much break for my taste, but the biggest room for improvement is with the footwear, imho


----------



## triumph

Thanks for the tip on pocket square, this is a smaller square hence chose the simple style.

Are the shoes not fitting the BC attire? I usually wear it with my AE Fifth Ave which I wore yest so chose this. Again thanks for the comment.


moltoelegante said:


> Nice first post. I like the shirt and jacket very much. The pocket square is too...well...square. You could try this:
> 
> Trousers have a little too much break for my taste, but the biggest room for improvement is with the footwear, imho


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice hat, Is that a bowler hat?


----------



## TheBarbaron

triumph said:


> Thanks for the tip on pocket square, this is a smaller square hence chose the simple style.
> 
> Are the shoes not fitting the BC attire? I usually wear it with my AE Fifth Ave which I wore yest so chose this. Again thanks for the comment.


I, too, love that jacket, and I'm surprised at how well the shirt works with it. My only comment would be to recommend a v-neck undershirt - the white collar showing is marring and otherwise great look.

EDIT: Upon further consideration, you may also want to check the pant length - I can't tell if it's just a pressing issue, or if the pants are stacking up a bit too much on the shoe, hindering a smooth drape.


----------



## crocto

TheBarbaron said:


> My only comment would be to recommend a v-neck undershirt - the white collar showing is marring and otherwise great look.


I'm always careful with v-neck undershirts. I have to wear crew necks (like triumph is in the picture) due to well, there's no way to really put this delicately, fuzziness.


----------



## LordSmoke

immanuelrx said:


> ...
> 
> At the subway station headed to Itaewon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The outfit is nice enough, I suppose, but hard to notice because those kids are so damned cute. Makes me sorely miss the little girl next door who moved away this summer. Turned six in August and would always bring me flowers (aka weeds) and "help" me in my tiny vegetable garden. Congratulations.


----------



## Shaver

LordSmoke said:


> The outfit is nice enough, I suppose, but hard to notice because those kids are so damned cute. Makes me sorely miss the little girl next door who moved away this summer. Turned six in August and would always bring me flowers (aka weeds) and "help" me in my tiny vegetable garden. Congratulations.


:icon_pale:


----------



## immanuelrx

I was just kidding about using the kids so you guys can take it easy on me. Criticism is welcome. I was experimenting with green pants I purchased to see if I can make them work. I liked the way I looked in the mirror but the pictures were a little less flattering. I also know that fit is a little harder to judge with the kids on me. Next time without kids


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> I'm always careful with v-neck undershirts. I have to wear crew necks (like triumph is in the picture) due to well, there's no way to really put this delicately, fuzziness.


A little personal grooming can reduce the fuzziness to acceptable levels. Underwear should not be on display.

I also think that a smart pair of derbies would work better here than loafers.

Everything else looks really sharp.

Y-Repp - I really like the layered look with the knit vest.

Immanuelrx - the outfit looks good - bold choice with the lavender shirt and green trousers but you pull it off. And you have a beautiful family!


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> Immanuelrx - the outfit looks good - bold choice with the lavender shirt and green trousers but you pull it off. And you have a beautiful family!


Thanks! I am very proud of my three girls. They, as well as my wife, make me truly happy. As much as I would like to take credit for pulling off an outfit that included a lavender shirt and green pants, i didn't. The shirt is a light blue. It sure does look lavender in the pic though. It must be the lighting.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice hat, Is that a bowler hat?


My hat on Monday was a Homburg, which resembles a bowler hat (a.k.a. a derby), but which is much better suited to my face and head (I've tried bowler hats, and they look awful on me). The hat I wore Tuesday is a fedora, which looks nothing like a bowler.

Today, in anticipation of the monsoon rain coming in the wake of Hurricane Patricia, I'm not dressed up, to the point where I'm not posting photos today. Tomorrow should see more sunshine, and more suits.


----------



## sskim3

upr_crust said:


> My hat on Monday was a Homburg, which resembles a bowler hat (a.k.a. a derby), but which is much better suited to my face and head (I've tried bowler hats, and they look awful on me). The hat I wore Tuesday is a fedora, which looks nothing like a bowler.
> 
> Today, in anticipation of the monsoon rain coming in the wake of Hurricane Patricia, I'm not dressed up, to the point where I'm not posting photos today. Tomorrow should see more sunshine, and more suits.


I would love to see the outfit anyways. It's always interesting to see how people dress according to the weather. Today is one of those days that gives me an excuse to wear Bean Boots.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Socks: Ike Behar
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> A little personal grooming can reduce the fuzziness to acceptable levels. Underwear should not be on display.


Oh I know that. But remember what happened to Jerry on the episode he started shaving his chest?


----------



## triumph

Suit and shirt : MTM from Rajas, Bangkok
Shoe: AE Fifth Ave
Socks: Calvin Klein(pre AAAC buy) 
PS: Zodiac(India)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> I would love to see the outfit anyways. It's always interesting to see how people dress according to the weather. Today is one of those days that gives me an excuse to wear Bean Boots.


I fear that the style quotient will be very low for today's attire, but if I have the chance when I return home (wet and bedraggled though that may be), I will see if I can eke out a photo. Tomorrow evening is a members' preview at the Whitney, which is always an opportunity to celebrate Halloween a little early (the creatures who come out for the Whitney Biennial are truly quite an eyeful - the art is usually execrable, but the people-watching is awesome).


----------



## triumph

Thanks TheBarbaron. I reckon the smooth drape is not coming thru since my laundry put little too much starch on the pants making them tad too stiff.



TheBarbaron said:


> I, too, love that jacket, and I'm surprised at how well the shirt works with it. My only comment would be to recommend a v-neck undershirt - the white collar showing is marring and otherwise great look.
> 
> EDIT: Upon further consideration, you may also want to check the pant length - I can't tell if it's just a pressing issue, or if the pants are stacking up a bit too much on the shoe, hindering a smooth drape.


----------



## triumph

Thanks RogerP. I definitely need to get myself a good bunch of undershirts from Ribbed Tee soon.

Will get the derbies on next time I wear the khakis.


RogerP said:


> I also think that a smart pair of derbies would work better here than loafers.
> 
> Everything else looks really sharp.


----------



## CLTesquire

Well if upr is a little busy today, I'll try to add something of value.

Suit: BB Regent 1818
Shirt: Hemrajani
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## RogerP

crocto said:


> Oh I know that. But remember what happened to Jerry on the episode he started shaving his chest?


I was suggesting a trim rather than a shave - hence my reference to reducing the fuzziness to an acceptable level.

CLT - that's rock solid. I'd like to see a square, but appreciate that not everyone holds that view.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> I was suggesting a trim rather than a shave - hence my reference to reducing the fuzziness to an acceptable level.
> 
> CLT - that's rock solid. I'd like to see a square, but appreciate that not everyone holds that view.


You know I've never actually thought to wear a pocket square. That's one area of menswear I literally know nothing about and I'm not even sure I have particular feelings on the subject one way or another.


----------



## RogerP

Give it a try my good man.


----------



## Howard

> Today, in anticipation of the monsoon rain coming in the wake of Hurricane Patricia, I'm not dressed up, to the point where I'm not posting photos today. Tomorrow should see more sunshine, and more suits.


I was hoping to see you in rain gear.


----------



## Howard

crocto said:


> Oh I know that. But remember what happened to Jerry on the episode he started shaving his chest?


His chest hair became so uneven he just shaved it all off.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> I would love to see the outfit anyways. It's always interesting to see how people dress according to the weather. Today is one of those days that gives me an excuse to wear Bean Boots.





CLTesquire said:


> Well if upr is a little busy today, I'll try to add something of value.
> 
> Suit: BB Regent 1818
> Shirt: Hemrajani
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Shoes: Enzo Bonafe





Howard said:


> I was hoping to see you in rain gear.


CLT - you should post more often - very sharp outfit, excellent shoes.

Mr. Kim and Howard, you said you wanted to see what I wear when I'm not dressed up - here it is. Be very careful what you wish for . . .


----------



## CLTesquire

Thanks for the kind word upr.

I like the color on those cords. I haven't ever seen any in plum/purple before.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Thanks for the kind word upr.
> 
> I like the color on those cords. I haven't ever seen any in plum/purple before.


You're most welcome for the compliments, and the cords are BB Milanos that I bought a couple of winters ago, along with a pair in a fairly vivid shade of green as well. The closest color to today's cords that I can see on the BB web site is burgundy, in the Milano fit.


----------



## upr_crust

The rains have passed, and it is to be a relatively warm and pleasant day today in NYC. I am attending the members' preview of the Frank Stella retrospective at the Whitney this evening, which has given me license to overdress, as any event at the Whitney brings out a wide variety of "costumes". (Next year's Biennial should be a blow-out - the art is always questionable, but the people-watching is always awesome.)

Suit and braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, looking quite good today. I love that suit. Speaking of suits, your collection of windowpane suits inspired the apprehension of the outfit below.

Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: BB
Tie: Chipp grenadine
Shoes: Carmina burgundy museum calf


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, looking quite good today. I love that suit. Speaking of suits, your collection of windowpane suits inspired the apprehension of the outfit below.


Ironically enough, I am planning on wearing yet another of my windowpane suits tomorrow. We'll have to do a visual comparison, once I post photos tomorrow.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The rains have passed, and it is to be a relatively warm and pleasant day today in NYC. I am attending the members' preview of the Frank Stella retrospective at the Whitney this evening, which has given me license to overdress, as any event at the Whitney brings out a wide variety of "costumes". (Next year's Biennial should be a blow-out - the art is always questionable, but the people-watching is always awesome.)
> 
> Suit and braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


Allow me to opine that that getup looks somewhat incomplete sans walking stick.

As an OT aside, when I painted my stuff was likened to Stella's work. At a much, much lower level, obviously. But I love Frank Stella's aesthetic.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> CLT - you should post more often - very sharp outfit, excellent shoes.
> 
> Mr. Kim and Howard, you said you wanted to see what I wear when I'm not dressed up - here it is. Be very careful what you wish for . . .


very colorful outfit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

upr_crust said:


> CLT - you should post more often - very sharp outfit, excellent shoes.
> 
> Mr. Kim and Howard, you said you wanted to see what I wear when I'm not dressed up - here it is. Be very careful what you wish for . . .


Just wondering Upr where are your shoes from?

Are those ferragamo?


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Allow me to opine that that getup looks somewhat incomplete sans walking stick. As an OT aside, when I painted my stuff was likened to Stella's work. At a much, much lower level, obviously. But I love Frank Stella's aesthetic.


A walking stick would have been a theatrical flourish even I could not have pulled off (well, maybe I could, but I don't own one), and the Stella retrospective was quite an eyeful - a very happy, colorful and enjoyable exhibit.



Howard said:


> very colorful outfit.


It was a colorful outfit for a very rainy, dreary day.



ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Just wondering Upr where are your shoes from? Are those ferragamo?


The shoes from Wednesday are Italian-made Allen Edmonds, which I found at my local discounter a few years ago, mismarked as to size, and heavily discounted -a "crime of opportunity", as it were.

Today, it is to be much cooler than yesterday, and I've adjusted the weight of the suit accordingly. Today's scarf is a birthday gift from my husband - its debut.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - RLPL
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

Upr: That's a very nice scarf.


----------



## CLTesquire

upr, I like that windowpane suit very much. I often think about adding a more bold windowpane suit to the rotation but am just unsure if it's a little too bold for my line of work. I suppose in the conservative world in which I operate, small textural patterns like a tic weave, nailhead, or sharkskin would be better purchases first.


----------



## RogerP

LOVE that windowpane 3-piece.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I remember that windowpane suit well from last year (when I think it was new) and, thought, then as now, damn that is one insanely gorgeous suit.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^^ What he said.


----------



## Roycru

In the lobby of the Fine Arts Building in downtown Los Angeles yesterday.

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Windsor tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands.......


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, that windowpane suit is a real treat. Proper and businesslike, yet with sufficient elan to bring cheer to any occasion.


----------



## bernoulli

I know the scarf is gorgeous, and I was there when the gift was bestowed, but the shoes are great. I just love them. I wonder why. It is my favorite of all the iterations of your many outfits. Beautiful suit and accessories. Thums up 100 times...



upr_crust said:


> A walking stick would have been a theatrical flourish even I could not have pulled off (well, maybe I could, but I don't own one), and the Stella retrospective was quite an eyeful - a very happy, colorful and enjoyable exhibit.
> 
> It was a colorful outfit for a very rainy, dreary day.
> 
> The shoes from Wednesday are Italian-made Allen Edmonds, which I found at my local discounter a few years ago, mismarked as to size, and heavily discounted -a "crime of opportunity", as it were.
> 
> Today, it is to be much cooler than yesterday, and I've adjusted the weight of the suit accordingly. Today's scarf is a birthday gift from my husband - its debut.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Hermes
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> PS - RLPL
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> Scarf - Paul Stuart


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: That's a very nice scarf.


Thank you, Howard.



CLTesquire said:


> upr, I like that windowpane suit very much. I often think about adding a more bold windowpane suit to the rotation but am just unsure if it's a little too bold for my line of work. I suppose in the conservative world in which I operate, small textural patterns like a tic weave, nailhead, or sharkskin would be better purchases first.


There are moments when I think that this suit is a little too bold, but it certainly makes a visual statement. CLT, assuming that you're a lawyer, for work, my suit might be a bit too much. Happily, I'm in IT, where no one really notices what I wear, which gives me license to exercise my taste (for good or for bad) with a great deal of freedom.



RogerP said:


> LOVE that windowpane 3-piece.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I remember that windowpane suit well from last year (when I think it was new) and, thought, then as now, damn that is one insanely gorgeous suit.





SlideGuitarist said:


> ^^^ What he said.





MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, that windowpane suit is a real treat. Proper and businesslike, yet with sufficient elan to bring cheer to any occasion.


Thank you, gentlemen.



bernoulli said:


> I know the scarf is gorgeous, and I was there when the gift was bestowed, but the shoes are great. I just love them. I wonder why. It is my favorite of all the iterations of your many outfits. Beautiful suit and accessories. Thums up 100 times...


You were the inspirer/instigator of the shoe purchase, and when I tried them on with the grey windowpane suit, they were such a perfect complement to each other, I had to succumb, so, it's all your fault . Thanks 100 times for the thumbs up!


----------



## eagle2250

Roycru said:


> In the lobby of the Fine Arts Building in downtown Los Angeles yesterday.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Windsor tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands.......


Roycru, I find myself forever stunned by the magnificent pictures you choose to share with us. Characteristically they are both sartorially and culturally rich and we fellow participants are quite blessed for that. Thank you, my friend!


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> There are moments when I think that this suit is a little too bold, but it certainly makes a visual statement. CLT, assuming that you're a lawyer, for work, my suit might be a bit too much. Happily, I'm in IT, where *no one really notices what I wear, *which gives me license to exercise my taste (for good or for bad) with a great deal of freedom.


Somehow, I find that a bit hard to believe!


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Somehow, I find that a bit hard to believe!


Actually, my co-workers are either of two camps - those who find what I wear to be of interest (mostly women, with a smattering of men), and those for whom my attire is just a load of "white noise" (most everyone else, who see what I wear, are used to seeing it, and, having little to no interest, ignore it), so my statement, meant more as "there is no restriction for business purposes as to what I wear on a regular basis", actually isn't that far off of "not many really notice".


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Actually, my co-workers are either of two camps - those who find what I wear to be of interest (mostly women, with a smattering of men), and those for whom my attire is just a load of "white noise" (most everyone else, who see what I wear, are used to seeing it, and, having little to no interest, ignore it), so my statement, meant more as "there is no restriction for business purposes as to what I wear on a regular basis", actually isn't that far off of "not many really notice".


I only meant that in a good way. Though they may outwardly ignore your daily attire - and may indeed be somewhat immune to it through prolonged, consistent exposure - I'd be willing to bet your co-workers notice, and appreciate, your efforts more than you think. They'd be foolish not to.


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> I only meant that in a good way. Though they may outwardly ignore your daily attire - and may indeed be somewhat immune to it through prolonged, consistent exposure - I'd be willing to bet your co-workers notice, and appreciate, your efforts more than you think. They'd be foolish not to.


I only took your comments in a good way, and perhaps you're right, though I do work with IT professionals, not a group known for its interest in fine attire, by any stretch of the imagination.

Today's attire is recycled from yesterday, when I took my husband to Per Se for lunch for his birthday. It was also New York Marathon Sunday, so we had a ringside seat (at a great distance) to watch the runners come in towards the finish line. After such a lunch, food became much less interesting for the rest of the day . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Hat - Selentino













Lifestyle photos - from the restaurant, yesterday . . .


----------



## Howard

Upr: What did you have for lunch?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What did you have for lunch?


Lunch was nine courses - a wide variety of foods, some of them exotic, and all of them too long to describe in detail here in this thread. Just let it be known that it was an experience to dine at Per Se.

The weather is to be unseasonably mild today here in NYC, so I've eschewed hat and waistcoat for the day.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cuffinks - DVVS, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - BB/Alden


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Ike Behar
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## triumph

Suit: MTM from Rajas, Bangkok
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoe: AE Player
Socks: Uniqlo
PS: Jim Thompson








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice outfit.


Thank you, Howard.

The weather remains relatively mild here in NYC. We're going out to meet friends for drinks after work, so a little spiffy-ness is in order for the day.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Howard

Upr: Do you own dress shoes with laces or is it that you have trouble tying them?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Do you own dress shoes with laces or is it that you have trouble tying them?


Howard, your short-term memory is playing tricks on you - I wore dress shoes with laces on Monday, and I'll swear that I tied them myself - no help from my husband .


----------



## triumph

Tried to play with patterns, did I do well?

Sports coat, Pant : MTM from Rajas, Bangkok
Shirt: BB
Shoe: AE Grayson
Socks: Stafford
PS: Jim Thompson 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamson

triumph said:


> Tried to play with patterns, did I do well?


A tie would give you an increased opportunity to "play with patterns" - why forego that?
And PLEASE don't wear a suit with an open-necked shirt!


----------



## daljina

I like the combination to wear


----------



## moltoelegante

upr_crust said:


>


Close to perfection. I just have reservations about that shirt/tie combination.


----------



## ruvort

williamson said:


> A tie would give you an increased opportunity to "play with patterns" - why forego that?
> And PLEASE don't wear a suit with an open-necked shirt!


He isn't wearing a suit though....

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to wear a double-breasted jacket or suit - my idea, as I won last week's challenge, and thus had the honor of choosing the next challenge. I've not worn this suit since last May, and it's always a spin of the roulette wheel every time I take something out of the closet that's not been worn in a long time - sometimes items fit, sometimes not. Today's example isn't too bad, though the trousers could be tapered a bit.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Charvet
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Esquire
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## williamson

ruvort said:


> He isn't wearing a suit though...


In his first posting, he is wearing a suit.
The combination of a jacket (whether suit jacket, blazer or sports jacket) with an open necked shirt is one which, to me, is undesirable in all cases. Most forum members disagree with me on this point except in the case of the suit, so it was the suit to which I drew attention.


----------



## ruvort

williamson said:


> In his first posting, he is wearing a suit.
> The combination of a jacket (whether suit jacket, blazer or sports jacket) with an open necked shirt is one which, to me, is undesirable in all cases. Most forum members disagree with me on this point except in the case of the suit, so it was the suit to which I drew attention.


Definitely understand. I had missed his previous post, so please accept my apology sir.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## triumph

williamson said:


> In his first posting, he is wearing a suit.
> The combination of a jacket (whether suit jacket, blazer or sports jacket) with an open necked shirt is one which, to me, is undesirable in all cases. Most forum members disagree with me on this point except in the case of the suit, so it was the suit to which I drew attention.


Point noted, I definitely prefer to wear ties but then most likely I will be over dressed in my office where everyone is is khakis or Jeans and t shirt.

Appreciate your comments.


----------



## williamson

ruvort said:


> Definitely understand. I had missed his previous post, so please accept my apology sir.


Thanks for this! Gracious reactions like yours are one of the attractive things about this forum.


triumph said:


> Point noted, I definitely prefer to wear ties but then most likely I will be over dressed in my office where everyone is is khakis or Jeans and t shirt.
> Appreciate your comments.


Again, thank you: I take your point and am glad that my work situation was not as you describe yours.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice combination you're wearing.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I only took your comments in a good way, and perhaps you're right, though I do work with IT professionals, not a group known for its interest in fine attire, by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Today's attire is recycled from yesterday, when I took my husband to Per Se for lunch for his birthday. It was also New York Marathon Sunday, so we had a ringside seat (at a great distance) to watch the runners come in towards the finish line. After such a lunch, food became much less interesting for the rest of the day . . .
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> PS - Ashear
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifestyle photos - from the restaurant, yesterday . . .


How are you Sir,

As always great suit and everything

You know sir, I have a tie which is almost of same pattern as of your pocket square


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice combination you're wearing.


Thank you, Howard.



fiftyforfifty said:


> How are you Sir,
> 
> As always great suit and everything. You know sir, I have a tie which is almost of same pattern as of your pocket square


I am fine, thanks, and your selection of tie shows your good taste .

Friday, and not a moment too soon. Off to Toronto tomorrow with my husband for an extended weekend, and, after two nights in a row of socializing after work, I've opted for something simple for today.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie via Austin Reed, London
Shirt, trousers, and shoes - BB
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Robert Talbott


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr; This is an outstanding outfit!


----------



## Howard

wildcat1976 said:


> Upr; This is an outstanding outfit!


I agree, it matches the autumn season.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Howard said:


> I agree, it matches the autumn season.


Absolutely right Sir,


----------



## winghus

Upr, do you follow the "no French cuffs with odd jackets" thinking? I notice you aren't wearing your usual snazzy cufflinks.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Upr; This is an outstanding outfit!





Howard said:


> I agree, it matches the autumn season.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Absolutely right Sir,





winghus said:


> Upr, do you follow the "no French cuffs with odd jackets" thinking? I notice you aren't wearing your usual snazzy cufflinks.


Thank you all, gentlemen, and in answer to winghus's question, I follow the "no cufflinks with sports jackets" rule most of the time, depending on the jacket, the shirt, and my mood - after all, rules are made to be broken on occasion.


----------



## upr_crust

Hold down the fort while I'm on Toronto - "lifestyle" photos will be produced after the fact. See you all Thursday.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Hold down the fort while I'm on Toronto - "lifestyle" photos will be produced after the fact. See you all Thursday.


Have a great trip. You'll be missed. Lifestyle photos are being anxiously awaited.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Hold down the fort while I'm on Toronto - "lifestyle" photos will be produced after the fact. See you all Thursday.


See you on Thursday.


----------



## Roycru

Went to a former coworker's art studio open house last night.

Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket and Fair Isle sweater vest, Berkley heraldic tie, Brooks Brothers yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


----------



## FLMike

Roycru said:


> Went to a former coworker's art studio open house last night.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket and Fair Isle sweater vest, Berkley heraldic tie, Brooks Brothers yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


Something about you looked "different" to me in this picture. I couldn't put my finger on it right away, and then it came to me.....I think this is the first time I've seen you with any appreciable trouser break. You still look very sharp.....just a slight departure from the signature Roycru "look".


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Roycru said:


> Went to a former coworker's art studio open house last night.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket and Fair Isle sweater vest, Berkley heraldic tie, Brooks Brothers yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


Great Sir, awesome clothing and paintings


----------



## A.L.Z.

I was at the opera Saturday evening and so this coat made its season debut.

It kept me so toasty warm I didn't want to take it off. The softness and the luxuriousness never ceases to wow me.

So today--no tux, only Isaia suit--I wore it to the office. Here are some snaps before it made it debut on Saturday:


















(My wife's is partially visible on the right)

With holiday parties now on the horizon, thoughts?

All thoughts and feedback gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Howard

A.L.Z. said:


> I was at the opera Saturday evening and so this coat made its season debut.
> 
> It kept me so toasty warm I didn't want to take it off. The softness and the luxuriousness never ceases to wow me.
> 
> So today--no tux, only Isaia suit--I wore it to the office. Here are some snaps before it made it debut on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My wife's is partially visible on the right)
> 
> With holiday parties now on the horizon, thoughts?
> 
> All thoughts and feedback gratefully appreciated!


That is a nice fur coat.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Sometimes you shoot a full-length,


















and sometimes you don't:










That was with light gray flannels and heavy tan brogues (Allen Edmonds McTavish).


----------



## A.L.Z.

Howard said:


> That is a nice fur coat.


Thank you Sir

Blackglama. Female pelts. 
I'm told it's the finest. If only you could feel the softness of the fur...


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and who like my pictures.

FLCracka, the cavalry twill trousers look longer because I haven't had them shortened yet. I keep getting shorter as my vertebrae continue to deteriorate and I haven't got around to having all my trousers shortened yet.

Waiting for somebody to ask me what time it is. Polo Ralph Lauren blue blazer and grey flannel trousers, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Brooks Brothers pink OCBD shirt, tie, and grey sweater vest, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands.......


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Sometimes you shoot a full-length,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes you don't:
> 
> That was with light gray flannels and heavy tan brogues (Allen Edmonds McTavish).


I like the shade and overall combination, awesome


----------



## AbleRiot

Roycru said:


> Waiting for somebody to ask me what time it is


Does anybody really know what time it is? 
Either way, great scenery here and your previous posts Roycru! And as FLCracka mentioned, it was "odd" seeing you in longer than usual pants but you actually looked good anyway.


----------



## painter33

A slave to style over fashion. I don't buy designers, I buy clothes; I have to wear them, and all natural materials, of course.

Today:
Medium brown and tan tweed jacket.
Medium gray quarter zip sweater - a little chilly this a.m.
Brown, white and gray checked cotton shirt (BD collar). 
Black narrow knit tie.
Charcoal gray tapered flat-front wool pants.
Saddle brown leather belt.
Black with dots socks.
English full-brogue tobacco suede shoes.

I am not afraid of mixing patterns, e.g. checks and dots, stripes and plaids, etc. and DO NOT "match" colors but allow them to play off one another. I have a very critical eye for color (educated as an oil painter, studied color theory) and prefer subtlety. Fav ties are printed _Italian made _silk and knit - all less than 2 ½ " width for a cleaner look. I own and wear four pairs of _suede_ shoes: Full-brogue in tobacco, black, and chocolate, and medium blue penny loafers - all shoes have leather soles and heels.


----------



## kingz

How can I find the coat that Mr. Klopp is wearing here? see link:

https://www.theguardian.com/football/live/2015/oct/22/liverpool-rubin-kazan-europa-league-live

or

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/oct/23/jurgen-klopp-liverpool-europa-league-rubin-kazan

thanks in advance


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt & Socks: English Laundry
Tie: JAB
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

Today


----------



## Howard

Rog: What is that on your coat? is that a lapel? very nice addition BTW.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

fiftyforfifty said:


> I like the shade and overall combination, awesome


Thanks!


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Rog: What is that on your coat? is that a lapel? very nice addition BTW.


It's a poppy, worn on Remembrance Day (your Veteran's Day) in honour of our fallen soldiers.


----------



## upr_crust

Nothing of great interest for today's attire, but some "lifestyle" photos of myself and RogerP in Toronto - a most enjoyable evening of dinner and conversation Monday evening.

Shots from the afternoon - Museum subway stop, and sculpture outside of the Shangri-la Hotel:





Dinner with Roger, and afterwards - the restaurant Bosk and the public spaces at the Shangri-la.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ It was an absolute pleasure meeting you and your husband - thanks for sharing part of your vacation with me. The new chapeau is most dashing!


----------



## Ultra Classic

upr_crust said:


> Nothing of great interest for today's attire, but some "lifestyle" photos of myself and RogerP in Toronto - a most enjoyable evening of dinner and conversation Monday evening.
> 
> Shots from the afternoon - Museum subway stop, and sculpture outside of the Shangri-la Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner with Roger, and afterwards - the restaurant Bosk and the public spaces at the Shangri-la.


Now there is a couple of well dressed gentleman.


----------



## toplel

Are "regular guy" clothes discussed here?

For those of us that don't spend thousands on clothes and are just looking for some remedial help.

If i'm out of place here by all means let me know where is better for this sort of thing.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Nothing of great interest for today's attire, but some "lifestyle" photos of myself and RogerP in Toronto - a most enjoyable evening of dinner and conversation Monday evening.
> 
> Shots from the afternoon - Museum subway stop, and sculpture outside of the Shangri-la Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner with Roger, and afterwards - the restaurant Bosk and the public spaces at the Shangri-la.


you both look very dandy.


----------



## momsdoc

toplel said:


> Are "regular guy" clothes discussed here?
> 
> For those of us that don't spend thousands on clothes and are just looking for some remedial help.
> 
> If i'm out of place here by all means let me know where is better for this sort of thing.


Welcome to the forum.

It's the right forum, you're just in the wrong thread. You're best off starting a new thread and introducing yourself.

Also, we're all a bunch of cheapskates here. No one likes to spend thousands of dollars on clothing, unless it's absolutely necessary. This is the place to learn how to evaluate quality instead of price. Here you can learn how to assemble a lasting wardrobe without going into hock. You can learn how to buy five nice shirts for the price of that single Robert Graham.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Nothing of great interest for today's attire, but some "lifestyle" photos of myself and RogerP in Toronto - a most enjoyable evening of dinner and conversation Monday evening.
> 
> Shots from the afternoon - Museum subway stop, and sculpture outside of the Shangri-la Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner with Roger, and afterwards - the restaurant Bosk and the public spaces at the Shangri-la.


Two great gentlemen together, great dressing, great backgrounds, 
awesome pics sir,.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "colorful accessories with a dark suit". My suit from Monday evening is a perfect backdrop for more colorful accessories, so, throwing caution to the wind, and wearing the same suit twice in one week, here's today's attire.

Suit & braces - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Scala


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents.

crusty that suit does indeed give you ample freedom to add a splash of colour - well done.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents.crusty that suit does indeed give you ample freedom to add a splash of colour - well done.


Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments, and thanks, RogerP , for your concurrence in my choice of a "blank canvas" of a suit to match against colorful accessories. Whether the proletariat at That Other Website agree with your findings remains to be seen . . .  .


----------



## Howard

Upr: just curious, How much do you pay for your ensemble?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: just curious, How much do you pay for your ensemble?


I couldn't rightly say for today's attire, as I've had today's suit for several years, and cannot remember what I paid for it. I can say confidently that whatever I paid, it was less than retail, which would be true for everything that I'm wearing today.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust, your collection of hats is really terrific. You wear them extremely well.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, your collection of hats is really terrific. You wear them extremely well.


I've merely made a virtue out of a necessity - my head gets cold easily, with no hair on it. Fortunately, I seem to be able to carry off fedoras and Homburgs (though not bowlers - I've tried them several times, and every time I see myself in one, I have no impulse to buy one).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This was with light gray flannels and dark brown suede chukkas...









And this was with cream moleskins and brown calf single monks.










And this was with a blue OCBD


----------



## juliane

Love the first tie, who makes it?


----------



## FiscalDean

upr_crust said:


> wearing the same suit twice in one week, here's today's attire.
> 
> I'm shocked


----------



## winghus

YRR, is that sweater oatmeal? It looks oatmeal or beige on my monitor, I like that look. I have cords the same color that I had intended to wear a with grey marled sweater but I like the oatmeal/beige much more. I guess I should say that those cords look burgundy on my monitor, are they?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

juliane said:


> Love the first tie, who makes it?


I'm afraid I have no idea - it's from Goodwill. Not a particularly high-quality thing, either.



winghus said:


> YRR, is that sweater oatmeal? It looks oatmeal or beige on my monitor, I like that look. I have cords the same color that I had intended to wear a with grey marled sweater but I like the oatmeal/beige much more. I guess I should say that those cords look burgundy on my monitor, are they?


It's gray (under yellowish lighting), but I actually have an oatmeal-colored one that's almost identical, and that would have been even cooler with the burgundy cords.


----------



## RogerP

Dinner at my aunt's place, followed by a long walk with The Beast. My idea of smart casual wear. No jeans, sneakers or baseball caps were harmed in putting together this ensemble. :evil:


----------



## Shaver

^ An ideal WAYWT submission. Well chosen and highly complementary clothes, a neat and tidy background, plus a marvellous canine. Faultless.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, I can only echo Shaver's comments - all of them and ask about that sharp looking sport coat, any details you can share would be appreciated.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks Shaver and FF.

The jacket is an unlined Cantarelli.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Dinner at my aunt's place, followed by a long walk with The Beast. My idea of smart casual wear. No jeans, sneakers or baseball caps were harmed in putting together this ensemble. :evil:


a very nice ensemble Rog, and BTW you have a beautiful dog.


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> a very nice ensemble Rog, and BTW you have a beautiful dog.


Thanks Howard. She is gorgeous but I can't claim her as my own - she belongs to my cousin. She loves to wrestle and always wins.


----------



## upr_crust

The start of yet another week - some color to enliven proceedings, then

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - BB
PS - Drakes, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Liberty, London
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Hat - Goorin Bros., Toronto


----------



## sskim3

Crusty - lovely hat and as always the rest is on point. Love the colors. 

Company president is in town so suited up. 



Brooks brothers suit
JAB pocket square
Holland & Sherry tie
AE shoes (unseen)


----------



## crocto

Blazer, Pants, & Socks: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: The Tie Bar
Shoes: Black Brown 1826


----------



## RogerP

Perfect choice for the new hat crusty!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The start of yet another week - some color to enliven proceedings, then
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Dunhill
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Braces - BB
> PS - Drakes, via the Armoury, NYC
> Cufflinks - Liberty, London
> Shoes - C & J Edgwares
> Hat - Goorin Bros., Toronto


Upr: definitely a nice color coordination.


----------



## upr_crust

sskim3 said:


> Crusty - lovely hat and as always the rest is on point. Love the colors.


Thank you, SS.



RogerP said:


> Perfect choice for the new hat crusty!


We'll see how long you resist getting the same one .



Howard said:


> Upr: definitely a nice color coordination.


Glad that you approve, Howard.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and a much colder day in NYC than yesterday - time to try out some more wintry attire.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Scala
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Coat - BB


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr,
An outstanding outfit!
IMHO, the cut and style of your Paul Stuart suits seem to fit you perfectly.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt
PS: Nordstrom


----------



## Jake_Gittes

Hello, this was on friday... not that I follow the "Casual Friday", but this would be about as casual as I would go if I did...


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the scarf.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, that Chesterfield is great. It's good to know that someone else owns the same exact BB Chesterfield that I purchased. :biggrin:

Seriously, I looked at your picture and thought "what the heck, that man has my coat." Haha.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Upr,
> An outstanding outfit!
> IMHO, the cut and style of your Paul Stuart suits seem to fit you perfectly.


The suits from Stuart's and my current shape seem to meld well together - something that wasn't always the case (my shape, not Stuart's tailoring, was to blame).



Howard said:


> Crusty, love the scarf.


Thank you, Howard.



CLTesquire said:


> Upr, that Chesterfield is great. It's good to know that someone else owns the same exact BB Chesterfield that I purchased. :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, I looked at your picture and thought "what the heck, that man has my coat." Haha.


It merely confirms our commonly held good taste .


----------



## shinebox

RogerP said:


> Dinner at my aunt's place, followed by a long walk with The Beast. My idea of smart casual wear. No jeans, sneakers or baseball caps were harmed in putting together this ensemble. :evil:


Good Stuff!


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "tweed jacket". Not wishing to rely on the weather for Friday to don today's ensemble, I decided to wear it today. Hope that you like . . .

Jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt, tie, & trousers - BB
PS - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "tweed jacket". Not wishing to rely on the weather for Friday to don today's ensemble, I decided to wear it today. Hope that you like . . .
> 
> Jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
> Shirt, tie, & trousers - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino


An argument can be made that it's more challenging to come up with an excellent rig centered around a sport coat than around a suit, since the pattern is usually more pronounced and you need to get the right trousers incorporated. As usual, you've come up with a superb example, upr_crust, that the rest of us can only aspire to approach.

Question: do you have your shirts starched? I don't, and in fact can't, as the starch causes a rash around my neck; sometimes the result is a shirt that lacks crispness by mid-day, which is unfortunate but unavoidable. Yours look great in the AM, and I hope they don't lose much of that crispness by the close of the workday.


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> An argument can be made that it's more challenging to come up with an excellent rig centered around a sport coat than around a suit, since the pattern is usually more pronounced and you need to get the right trousers incorporated. As usual, you've come up with a superb example, upr_crust, that the rest of us can only aspire to approach.Question: do you have your shirts starched? I don't, and in fact can't, as the starch causes a rash around my neck; sometimes the result is a shirt that lacks crispness by mid-day, which is unfortunate but unavoidable. Yours look great in the AM, and I hope they don't lose much of that crispness by the close of the workday.


First off, thank you for the compliments. Today's jacket's pattern is pronounced enough such that I needed to keep the shirt and trousers plain, allowing only patterns for the tie and the PS. As for my shirts, no, I don't normally have them starched, as I have them folded, rather than having them on hangers (I realize that many would consider it decadent to use a laundry service, but it is a long-term habit, engendered by my late husband, who was horrified that I used to iron my own shirts). Today's shirt is a non-iron shirt from BB, and fairly stiff, which allows it to look fresher longer, though it is less soft to the touch than other, non non-iron shirts.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> As for my shirts, no, I don't normally have them starched, as I have them folded, rather than having them on hangers ...


At one time I also had my shirts delivered folded, as the price premium was modest. But for the past 20 years I've only had hanger service, as folded service has typically been at least twice the price. I think now, in central Ohio, I'd have to pay nearly $6.00 to have a shirt laundered and folded, compared to about $2.25 delivered on a hanger.

If one infers from this that I'm unspeakably cheap, one would probably be right. I really do prefer the shirts folded, though.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Joseph Abboud MtM
Shirt: Ike Behar
Sweater: Black Brown 1826
Tie: JAB


----------



## Howard

Upr: I see you're wearing brown and blue but shouldn't it be all colors?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I see you're wearing brown and blue but shouldn't it be all colors?


Some days, Howard, I don't wear the entire spectrum - today is a prime example.

The weather in NYC promises to be warm and wet by the afternoon, so I've eschewed outerwear, and have chosen a suit soon destined to be sent to the dry cleaner's. The suit is black, which seems to demand a white shirt, and a splash of color for the tie.

Suit - BBGF Regent
Shirt & cufflinks - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart 
Shoes - Bexley


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust: You are looking strikingly splendid with todays rig, as always, but todays selections present me with an opportunity, I cannot recall having enjoyed before this. You sir, seem to be wearing my cufflinks! LOL. 

PS: Todays tie is absolutely magnificent, BTW.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Upr_crust: You are looking strikingly splendid with todays rig, as always, but todays selections present me with an opportunity, I cannot recall having enjoyed before this. You sir, seem to be wearing my cufflinks! LOL. PS: Todays tie is absolutely magnificent, BTW.


My choice of cufflinks this morning merely proves our uncommon good taste, held in common.  As for today's tie, I rarely have the chance to wear it, as it rather takes over any outfit with which it's paired, but against a monochromatic background, it works well, no?


----------



## RogerP

This photo is grainy and out-of-focus, but as I can rarely offer a candid and un-posed shot, I thought I'd offer it up.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, what that shot shows is that you are comfortable in your clothes, you wear them, they don't wear you. You have an incredibly impressive wardrobe, but it only works because you have that intangible ability to effortlessly wear nice clothes. 

That might sounds silly - and some might be thinking, "sure, anyone can spend money, buy nice clothes and look great - all it takes is the money," but I don't believe that. I work in finance and have seen some people spend incredible amounts of money on wardrobes that they can't pull off: even if the outfits are well coordinated - they don't project the right confidence and comfort in their expensive clothes - the clothes own them.


----------



## Jimbo2

Upr, I'm a newbie here, commenting for the first time, and I am really enjoying this site. You have impeccable taste and style, and I look forward to each new entry that you provide. I wish I had the closet space that you clearly enjoy, if only for your beautiful shoes! I loved yesterday's brown pair, BTW.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Upr, I'm a newbie here, commenting for the first time, and I am really enjoying this site. You have impeccable taste and style, and I look forward to each new entry that you provide. I wish I had the closet space that you clearly enjoy, if only for your beautiful shoes! I loved yesterday's brown pair, BTW.


Thank you for the compliments. I've been posting here for several years, and the process of posting photos and getting feedback has taught me a lot (though that education has caused some strain on my net worth  ). With the weather cooling, postings should get more interesting, if only for the fact that I can don more outerwear.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> RogerP, what that shot shows is that you are comfortable in your clothes, you wear them, they don't wear you. You have an incredibly impressive wardrobe, but it only works because you have that intangible ability to effortlessly wear nice clothes.
> 
> That might sounds silly - and some might be thinking, "sure, anyone can spend money, buy nice clothes and look great - all it takes is the money," but I don't believe that. I work in finance and have seen some people spend incredible amounts of money on wardrobes that they can't pull off: even if the outfits are well coordinated - they don't project the right confidence and comfort in their expensive clothes - the clothes own them.


Thank you kindly FF.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice tie.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> This photo is grainy and out-of-focus, but as I can rarely offer a candid and un-posed shot, I thought I'd offer it up.


What are you thinking?


----------



## upr_crust

It's Friday - time to be creative. With the cooler weather coming into NYC today, I thought it time to bring today's suit out of hibernation, and to try matching it with today's waistcoat. Ignore the braces in the close-up shot - I had forgotten that this suit doesn't have brace buttons sewn into it - a chore I shall have to see to soon.

Happy Friday, in any case.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Corneliani
PS - Robert Talbott
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Tesi
Scarf - BB


----------



## Howard

Upr: I definitely like the way it matches.


----------



## RogerP

A most excellent ensemble, crusty. That waistcoat is proving to be far more versatile than I would have originally thought.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP, that's a great argument for dress boots.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## moltoelegante

RogerP said:


> Dinner at my aunt's place, followed by a long walk with The Beast. My idea of smart casual wear. No jeans, sneakers or baseball caps were harmed in putting together this ensemble. :evil:


Looking very dapper!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver, your posts are reliably excellent, and this is no exception. Is the ascot another paisley, or some other type of pattern?

I wore this with navy whipcords and medium brown longwing bluchers:


----------



## upr_crust

It's turned cold in NYC today, so I have license to wear what is most likely my warmest suit - three pieces and heavy flannel.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
Scarf - New & Lingwood, London
Topcoat - JAB


----------



## RogerP

Shaver - most excellent, sir.

crusty - love the hat!


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr,
I love those cufflinks.


----------



## hedonist222

Santoni
Bresciani socks


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Jimbo2

Great combination of checks and stripes. I often choose the same patterns.


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the scarf.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hope all is well for everyone reading.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shaver, your posts are reliably excellent, and this is no exception. Is the ascot another paisley, or some other type of pattern?


Thank you Y/R and Roger both for your generous compliments.

The _cravat* _is another paisley (I am ever fond of the persian pickle) but a rather subdued one, the design composed of quite similar matte earth colours printed onto wool.

* sorry, I couldn't resist it.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - love the hat!





wildcat1976 said:


> Upr, I love those cufflinks.





Howard said:


> Upr: love the scarf.


Thank you, gentlemen. One might think that I accessorized correctly yesterday .

It continues to be cold in NYC, and I'm dressing in accordance with the weather - less hefty suit, but much warmer coat.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## RogerP

Today:


Inaugural outing for the Vass shell / calf bal boots:


----------



## Luis50

Roger, details on the vest and trousers please.


----------



## Jimbo2

GREAT boots! Don't walk in the snow! (UGH) Are the trousers and vest the same material? I've always loved the grey/maroon combination!


----------



## RogerP

Luis50 said:


> Roger, details on the vest and trousers please.





Jimbo2 said:


> GREAT boots! Don't walk in the snow! (UGH) Are the trousers and vest the same material? I've always loved the grey/maroon combination!


Thanks gents. The trousers are Samuelsohn in a mid-grey flannel. The vest is by Baumler - a fine birsdeye in navy and charcoal grey - so both darker than the trousers and a different shade.


----------



## Jimbo2

Beautiful combination today. I wish I could wear double breasted suits . . . great on you, Upr.


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the overcoat.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:










This was with burgundy captoes.


----------



## upr_crust

You'll have to use your imaginations today, as, due to a minor emergency early this AM from work, I was unable to post photos, and, as it is, I'm "dressed down", anticipating local travel (northern Westchester/southern Fairfield counties) for the holiday. A list, then of today's attire:

Shirt - blue/white gingham check - BB
Sweater - red V-neck lightweight merino wool - BB
Trousers - navy cords - BB
Boots - black jodhpurs - Cheaney, via Harrod's 
Jacket - black leather moto-style - Andrew Marc
Scarf - brown/blue plaid cashmere - Glen Lowrie
Cap - grey herringbone flat cap, wool/silk blend - Stetson, via JJ Hat Center, NYC

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.

Correction - time found this afternoon - see below:


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Today:


Nice fit, but extraordinary boots - are they new? Details are needed, in any case . . .


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Nice fit, but extraordinary boots - are they new? Details are needed, in any case . . .


Thank you sir.

These are an MTO by Enzo Bonafe that arrived last spring, just as boot season was drawing to a close. They have been waiting patiently for their first outing, which happens to be today.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Those are outstanding, simply beautiful. Wonderful MTO choice. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice red sweater.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Those are outstanding, simply beautiful. Wonderful MTO choice. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


Thanks FF!


----------



## RogerP

Today:


----------



## immanuelrx

RogerP said:


> Today:


Nice outfit Roger! Can you share a little information on the Chelseas if you don't mind?


----------



## RogerP

immanuelrx said:


> Nice outfit Roger! Can you share a little information on the Chelseas if you don't mind?


Cheers. Gaziano & Girling Burnham (always makes me think of Macbeth ) on the MH71 last in a special Deep Burnished Cedar. Part of a GMTO through Skoak - regrettably the last in which different widths were permitted.


----------



## LordSmoke

Haven't posted here in a while. No tie, but...

A pair of corduroy trousers were on my list for my this year's nice, casual cool-weather pants. I haven't had corduroy pants since before I had whiskers. As a result, this is an experimental purchase, and they got their first wearing on Thanksgiving.

For the past two years, I enjoyed some inexpensive gray flannel pants that found their way into the trash can during my last visit to Vienna. I will replace the flannel with a much nicer version in the future. I expect to do the same for these $55 LL Bean cords.

I am afraid my modeling is a bit off as I tweaked a nerve in my back running and cleaning house on Wednesday in preparation for Thanksgiving. The show must go on, though, so this got progressively worse throughout Thursday. By the time I went to bed, I had assumed the posture and gait of John Merrick punctuated by occassional grunts, groans, and squeals of pain.

Glasses - Ralph Lauren
Shirt - Orvis/Viyella
Watch - Seiko
Belt - AE shell cordovan (nice, but can't really recommend it for the price)
Cane - some custom cane/stick/umbrella shop in London
Shoes - AE cordovan Leeds
Pants - LLBean Country Corduroy Trousers, Classic Fit Plain Front, Heritage khaki

Color a little washed out in the afternoon light.









Darker, but better color representation of the pants.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "pins and chalks", i.e. striped suits. As today's suit was next in rotation anyway, I thought that I'd throw it on, and then go for the Full Monty with the Homburg and the topcoat (though I may regret my decision by the afternoon, as it is supposed to be rather mild in NYC today).

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

LordSmoke said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. No tie, but...
> 
> A pair of corduroy trousers were on my list for my this year's nice, casual cool-weather pants. I haven't had corduroy pants since before I had whiskers. As a result, this is an experimental purchase, and they got their first wearing on Thanksgiving.
> 
> For the past two years, I enjoyed some inexpensive gray flannel pants that found their way into the trash can during my last visit to Vienna. I will replace the flannel with a much nicer version in the future. I expect to do the same for these $55 LL Bean cords.
> 
> I am afraid my modeling is a bit off as I tweaked a nerve in my back running and cleaning house on Wednesday in preparation for Thanksgiving. The show must go on, though, so this got progressively worse throughout Thursday. By the time I went to bed, I had assumed the posture and gait of John Merrick punctuated by occassional grunts, groans, and squeals of pain.
> 
> Glasses - Ralph Lauren
> Shirt - Orvis/Viyella
> Watch - Seiko
> Belt - AE shell cordovan (nice, but can't really recommend it for the price)
> Cane - some custom cane/stick/umbrella shop in London
> Shoes - AE cordovan Leeds
> Pants - LLBean Country Corduroy Trousers, Classic Fit Plain Front, Heritage khaki
> 
> Color a little washed out in the afternoon light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darker, but better color representation of the pants.


A comfortably casual rig for enjoying the holiday...nicely done sir! Hope your back is on the mend and you are feeling better today. :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ What he said.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today:


Rog: those boots are quite nice.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice outfit.


----------



## Roycru

Standing in front of one of the Gingerbread Houses that was built as part of the HGTV-Food Network "All Star Gingerbread Build" program that will be broadcast on November 28th at 8:00pm EST. Fans of Construction Defect Litigation might notice that one of the Ginger Face Bricks has already fallen off. I was unhappy to discover that all the Gingerbread Houses had been treated with preservatives and couldn't be eaten.

Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, and tie, generic pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren sweater vest, Orvis tartan trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very dapper, Roycru

Layering up on a crisp fall day (yes, jacket sleeves need shortening, I've been lazy about getting to my tailor).


----------



## DaveS

Just superb, as always, Roger!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Very dapper, Roycru
> 
> Layering up on a crisp fall day (yes, jacket sleeves need shortening, I've been lazy about getting to my tailor).


This is how I'd like to look when I grow up! Roger, what sort of jacket is that?


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents. It's a Cantarelli unlined sport coat.I seek to be in it every weekend - it goes with just about any casual pants.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Very dapper, Roycru
> 
> Layering up on a crisp fall day (yes, jacket sleeves need shortening, I've been lazy about getting to my tailor).


very nice Rog.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers Howard.


----------



## upr_crust

The Monday after Thanksgiving, and it's colder in NYC - seasonal temperatures, and business-like attire.

Suit & shirt - BBGF
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino Sterling


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Tetris
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## crocto

Looks like Crusty and I both went contrast collar today.


----------



## Jimbo2

You look great as ever, for today being right after the holiday weekend, and Cyber Monday! It's times like this that I wish I had saved some of my Sansabelt slacks from the '70s, when my waist isn't quite where it should be!


----------



## Zakk

Pardon the grainy image, BlackBerrys aren't known for their cameras. :icon_scratch:

Jacket - Navy BB Madison
Trousers - Grey BB Flannels
Shoes - Brown AE Loafers


----------



## FLMike

Zakk said:


> View attachment 15454
> 
> 
> Pardon the grainy image, BlackBerrys aren't known for their cameras. :icon_scratch:
> 
> Jacket - Navy BB Madison
> Trousers - Grey BB Flannels
> Shoes - Brown AE Loafers


Zakk, while it's entirely possible that your stance is causing this perception, it appears to me that your blazer is at least one size too large. It would be easier to tell for sure it your right arm was hanging naturally, but the shoulders of the blazer seem to be extending well beyond your own shoulders. It also looks too big in the chest. As you noted, the image quality isn't great, but that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The Monday after Thanksgiving, and it's colder in NYC - seasonal temperatures, and business-like attire.
> 
> Suit & shirt - BBGF
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino Sterling


very nice Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Something a bit less grand than yesterday, with rain gear, as it is to be showery here in NYC both today and tomorrow.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - BB
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## RogerP

Feeling tweedy today.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Feeling tweedy today.


Splendid! A highly appealing blue/brown combination.


----------



## Zakk

upr_crust said:


> Something a bit less grand than yesterday, with rain gear, as it is to be showery here in NYC both today and tomorrow.


That's a beautiful tie!


----------



## upr_crust

Zakk said:


> That's a beautiful tie!


Thank you - a new acquisition - discounted for Black Friday, so I jumped on it.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Banana Republic


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice but where's the umbrella?


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Splendid! A highly appealing blue/brown combination.


Thanks very much Shaver!


----------



## SoTex

I'm looking forward to learning from this thread. 

I normally wear scrubs (medical sales). Today was able to dress casually. 

Shoes: AE Strands
Jeans: 501s
Shirt: (be gentle) Costco Kirkland Signature
Sweater: Lucky
Socks: Happy Feet
Watch: Omega AT


----------



## rmpmcdermott

upr_crust said:


> The Monday after Thanksgiving, and it's colder in NYC - seasonal temperatures, and business-like attire.
> 
> Suit & shirt - BBGF
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino Sterling


Just stopped in from the Trad forum to poke around here and I have to say, as much as I'm a devotee to the TNSIL look, this is just masterful. Bravo.


----------



## eagle2250

SoTex said:


> I'm looking forward to learning from this thread.
> 
> I normally wear scrubs (medical sales). Today was able to dress casually.
> 
> Shoes: AE Strands
> Jeans: 501s
> Shirt: (be gentle) Costco Kirkland Signature
> Sweater: Lucky
> Socks: Happy Feet
> Watch: Omega AT


Welcome to AAAC, SoTex. Interesting first post...I must say that your wardrobe as a "medical sales" employee is mildly surprising. The medical reps I've seen strolling through our Doctor's offices have for the most part been meticulously clad in dressy business attire, be they male or female. Can't say I've ever seen them in blue jeans or scrubs. Please don't misunderstand me...I am not a "blue jean hater. Indeed, in casual settings, at home, I can occasionally be spotted in my Levi Original 501's. I'm just surprised to hear of them being worn on the job, in your line of work. In any event, again, welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice but where's the umbrella?


There's a folding umbrella in my laptop bag, and the hat is waterproof. Don't worry.



rmpmcdermott said:


> Just stopped in from the Trad forum to poke around here and I have to say, as much as I'm a devotee to the TNSIL look, this is just masterful. Bravo.


Thank you, sir - very kind of you to say.

The weather in NYC continues to be crappy - wet and foggy this AM, with promise of rain all day and evening. I've turned to my oldest suit, my first MTM commission, since re-fitted, as I'm some 20 lbs. lighter than I was when the suit was made in 2003. The fitting was done at Brooks Bros. by Martin Greenfield himself, a consummate salesman, who, when there were no RTW waistcoats available for measurements, took his own waistcoat off and put it on me, so as to have an idea as to what my measurements should be. It was an experience, working with Martin.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - BBGF
Cufflinks - Vancouver Art Museum (engraved with a First Nations representation of a bear's head)
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat and scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Feeling tweedy today.


C'mon Roger, you can't post this without showing the trousers and shoes man! With you, that's usually the best part!


----------



## rufus4299

Luis50 said:


> C'mon Roger, you can't post this without showing the trousers and shoes man! With you, that's usually the best part!


Agreed, and with the consistent excellence of fit and fabric on top, that is saying something.

Also, since this may be my first post in this thread, I would be remiss if I didn't add my voice to the cacophony praising upr_crust, as your own excellent consistency is mind-boggling. You're the Iron Man (Ripken, not Downey) of superb dressing. Thanks for the daily glimpses.

Sent from my LG-F180L using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents.

I didn't snap a trouser / footwear shot but this is an archived pic of the footwear in question:


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Cheers, gents.
> 
> I didn't snap a trouser / footwear shot but this is an archived pic of the footwear in question:


Nice!


----------



## doodledoc

upr_crust, I googled what your profession is and learned that you work in the IT department of a bank. Is everyone in your IT department wearing a suit?


----------



## upr_crust

rufus4299 said:


> Also, since this may be my first post in this thread, I would be remiss if I didn't add my voice to the cacophony praising upr_crust, as your own excellent consistency is mind-boggling. You're the Iron Man (Ripken, not Downey) of superb dressing. Thanks for the daily glimpses.


Thank you, Rufus.


doodledoc said:


> upr_crust, I googled what your profession is and learned that you work in the IT department of a bank. Is everyone in your IT department wearing a suit?


The wearing of suits is limited generally to only a few people, depending on where they are on the management food chain, or whether they are meeting with clients, or are meeting with their boss's bosses. I am something of an oddity - a pleasant oddity, but an oddity.


----------



## Howard

> There's a folding umbrella in my laptop bag, and the hat is waterproof. Don't worry.


I thought you were going to pose with it.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice wardrobe.


----------



## SoTex

eagle2250 said:


> Welcome to AAAC, SoTex. Interesting first post...I must say that your wardrobe as a "medical sales" employee is mildly surprising. The medical reps I've seen strolling through our Doctor's offices have for the most part been meticulously clad in dressy business attire, be they male or female. Can't say I've ever seen them in blue jeans or scrubs. Please don't misunderstand me...I am not a "blue jean hater. Indeed, in casual settings, at home, I can occasionally be spotted in my Levi Original 501's. I'm just surprised to hear of them being worn on the job, in your line of work. In any event, again, welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:


I sell in the OR. Hence the scrubs. Yesterday was an office day with a single personal appointment so I was able to dress as needed. No customer face to face meetings so I went with the casual denim attire.


----------



## SoTex

eagle2250 said:


> Welcome to AAAC, SoTex. Interesting first post...I must say that your wardrobe as a "medical sales" employee is mildly surprising. The medical reps I've seen strolling through our Doctor's offices have for the most part been meticulously clad in dressy business attire, be they male or female. Can't say I've ever seen them in blue jeans or scrubs. Please don't misunderstand me...I am not a "blue jean hater. Indeed, in casual settings, at home, I can occasionally be spotted in my Levi Original 501's. I'm just surprised to hear of them being worn on the job, in your line of work. In any event, again, welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:


I might be too new to post images, but I'll try.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Rufus.The wearing of suits is limited generally to only a few people, depending on where they are on the management food chain, or whether they are meeting with clients, or are meeting with their boss's bosses. I am something of an oddity - a pleasant oddity, but an oddity.


I once read that (and observed a bit the few times I've been to Wall Street offices) there's a hierarchy of who wears what. The interns/college students wear whatever was on sale at Macys. The first years wear stuff from like Charles Tyrwhitt. People above them wear Brooks Brothers. People above them wear Brooks Brothers made-to-measure. And the top boss wears bespoke.

The exception to this are the private hedge fund guys who wear their company's fleece vests.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I thought you were going to pose with it.


Don't you know it's bad luck to open an umbrella indoors? 



Howard said:


> Upr: very nice wardrobe.


Thank you, Howard.



crocto said:


> I once read that (and observed a bit the few times I've been to Wall Street offices) there's a hierarchy of who wears what. The interns/college students wear whatever was on sale at Macys. The first years wear stuff from like Charles Tyrwhitt. People above them wear Brooks Brothers. People above them wear Brooks Brothers made-to-measure. And the top boss wears bespoke.
> 
> The exception to this are the private hedge fund guys who wear their company's fleece vests.


In the brokerage business, the hierarchy you describe may be accurate, but in banking (and in banking IT), with "business casual", people rarely dress up, and more rarely dress well, in my experience.

Today, the sun has returned to NYC, though it is a bit colder, as is seasonal for December. Today's attire reflects both conditions.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - PRL
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Jimbo2

WOW! What a great look, today! The tie is outstanding, Upr! I'm a newbie here (only 5 or 6 comments have I posted thus far), so I find some of the abbreviations are TOO coded. May I inquire: what is "That Other Website?"


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> WOW! What a great look, today! The tie is outstanding, Upr! I'm a newbie here (only 5 or 6 comments have I posted thus far), so I find some of the abbreviations are TOO coded. May I inquire: what is "That Other Website?"


"That Other Website" is styleforum.net, which is quite similar in content to this website, albeit with a much younger demographic, and, on occasion, a lower tone of civility.


----------



## son of brummell

crocto said:


> I once read that (and observed a bit the few times I've been to Wall Street offices) there's a hierarchy of who wears what. The interns/college students wear whatever was on sale at Macys. The first years wear stuff from like Charles Tyrwhitt. People above them wear Brooks Brothers. People above them wear Brooks Brothers made-to-measure. And the top boss wears bespoke.
> 
> The exception to this are the private hedge fund guys who wear their company's fleece vests.


Generally, this is so for most businesses, especially trial law (personal injury, commercial, family law, etc.).

The top guns, who are usually middle aged to older, wear custom or bespoke.


----------



## moltoelegante

upr_crust said:


> Don't you know it's bad luck to open an umbrella indoors?
> 
> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> In the brokerage business, the hierarchy you describe may be accurate, but in banking (and in banking IT), with "business casual", people rarely dress up, and more rarely dress well, in my experience.
> 
> Today, the sun has returned to NYC, though it is a bit colder, as is seasonal for December. Today's attire reflects both conditions.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Charvet
> PS - PRL
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Braces - PRL
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


That might be your best combination I've seen here so far. Looking good!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Don't you know it's bad luck to open an umbrella indoors?
> 
> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> In the brokerage business, the hierarchy you describe may be accurate, but in banking (and in banking IT), with "business casual", people rarely dress up, and more rarely dress well, in my experience.
> 
> Today, the sun has returned to NYC, though it is a bit colder, as is seasonal for December. Today's attire reflects both conditions.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Charvet
> PS - PRL
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> Braces - PRL
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


Upr: nice wardrobe.


----------



## upr_crust

moltoelegante said:


> That might be your best combination I've seen here so far. Looking good!


That just means I'll have to work harder to impress you .



Howard said:


> Upr: nice wardrobe.


Thank you, Howard.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "break a rule and make it work". I am breaking only two rules today - one sartorial and one sociological. The sartorial rule that I'm breaking is "no slip-ons with a suit"; the sociological rule is that it's Casual Friday at my office. I leave the efficacy of my rule-breaking to the viewer.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Vintage watch chain
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## RogerP

New jacket back from the tailors, trying out what will likely be Monday's outfit:


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice, shouldn't you have a gray scarf to match?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> New jacket back from the tailors, trying out what will likely be Monday's outfit:


Rog: like the suit.


----------



## sskim3

RogerP said:


> New jacket back from the tailors, trying out what will likely be Monday's outfit:


I really like this. Everything is spot on. And the tie/pocket square combo is awesome.

Deets on the shoes. Those look awesome in the close ups.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

Shoes are St. Crispin's Ghillies:


----------



## winghus

RogerP said:


> New jacket back from the tailors, trying out what will likely be Monday's outfit:


That looked good but generic in the full-body shot. Up close, wow that's awesome.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP, those shoes are outstanding. You pull out styles and brands I've never heard of and they are all spectacular. 

I used to joke about coming up to Canada and stealing your shoes, but I think I'm going to have to do it. Even if I end like Bonnie and Clyde - on a side road, riddled with bullets from an overwhelming ambush - it will be worth it to have had, for a brief fleeting moment, possession of such an impressive collection of foot attire. My only hesitancy is not for my own feeble life, but what if the bullets hit the shoes? My epitaph cannot be: "The Man Who Destroyed the World's Most Beautiful Private Shoe Collection." Hence, your shoes are safe. 

N.B. to DD, the above is meant tongue in cheek.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks again gents - much appreciated.


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and the debut of a new pair of shoes - my first Carminas.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Tie & braces - BB
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop, NYC
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - RLPL
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London

Also, having ventured to the sale at Paul Stuart, I came across the item shown below. As it happened, it was the last one they had in the store, and it was marked down, and as it fit perfectly, I bought it. Now to figure out when to wear it . . .

https://www.paulstuart.com/phineas-cole/formal-wear/navy-mohair-wool-one-button-tuxedo.html


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> Monday, and the debut of a new pair of shoes - my first Carminas.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
> Tie & braces - BB
> Cufflinks - The Custom Shop, NYC
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Carmina
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - RLPL
> Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London
> ..


That is what we English would call a Friday suit, but you wear it well upr!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink
Shoes: Black Brown 1826
Cardigan Vest & Socks: Banana Republic


----------



## Jimbo2

PERFECT . . .from the ankles up (just my own personal taste). I *love* the cufflinks.


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like the outfit today.


----------



## doomx

Cross post from trad. Southwick, CT, JAB, AE. 


http://imgur.com/eKS60


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> That is what we English would call a Friday suit, but you wear it well upr!


In an office that is "business casual" all the time, any suit, Friday or not, is a suit.



Howard said:


> Upr: I like the outfit today.


Thank you, Howard.

An early start today, so no wit and wisdom for the morning - it's enough that I've remembered to put on clothes . . .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, how was your first day with the Carminas?


----------



## Fading Fast

Crocto - nice use of a two-tone or however one describes that very good looking cardigan 

Upr - all great as usual, but that scarf is a standout even in your uber-sartorial world. (Loved your choice of shoes with yesterday's outfit as well - nice shoes that really worked well with the overall rig.)


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, how was your first day with the Carminas?


Remarkably good - they were comfortable from the first, and I wore them all day without a problem. They're on the Simpson last, which I believe is a narrow last, so I did feel a bit of trepidation when I first put them on, but they were fine.


Fading Fast said:


> Crocto - nice use of a two-tone or however one describes that very good looking cardigan Upr - all great as usual, but that scarf is a standout even in your uber-sartorial world. (Loved your choice of shoes with yesterday's outfit as well - nice shoes that really worked well with the overall rig.)


Thank you. The scarf was the first silk scarf I bought at Ede & Ravenscroft (I have two others from there), and their scarves are always the best colors and patterns. As for yesterday's shoes, I happened to have been wearing yesterday's suit when I bought the shoes, and seeming them both together convinced me to buy them.


----------



## crocto

Jacket: Ted Baker
Sweater & Shoes: Banana Republic
Pants: Brooks Brothers Red Fleece
Shirt: Esquire


----------



## crocto

Fading Fast said:


> Crocto - nice use of a two-tone or however one describes that very good looking cardigan


Thanks! Contrast piping maybe? I have no idea what to call it either. I just refer to it as the "cardivest" because it's actually got no sleeves.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

crocto said:


> Jacket: Ted Baker
> Sweater & Shoes: Banana Republic
> Pants: Brooks Brothers Red Fleece
> Shirt: Esquire


Nice look, especially the jacket. I'm also a fan of the v-neck sweater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> Shoes are St. Crispin's Ghillies:


Those are amazing. That style could be tricky for a maker to pull off, but that particular pattern on that last is pure perfection. The contrast stitching isn't my thing, but it does highlight the fineness of the work.


----------



## Howard

Upr: Would that happen to be a purple tie?


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> In an office that is "business casual" all the time, any suit, Friday or not, is a suit.


Oh yes, I have no doubt. I just cannot get over with what I was brought up - I saw that and could envisage someone coming through the door on Friday all ready to hop into the little two-seater and drive out to visit Aunt Dahlia at Brinkley Court. A fine suit well worn.


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Those are amazing. That style could be tricky for a maker to pull off, but that particular pattern on that last is pure perfection. The contrast stitching isn't my thing, but it does highlight the fineness of the work.


Thank you sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: Would that happen to be a purple tie?


Yesterday's tie was indeed purple, Howard.



Balfour said:


> Oh yes, I have no doubt. I just cannot get over with what I was brought up - I saw that and could envisage someone coming through the door on Friday all ready to hop into the little two-seater and drive out to visit Aunt Dahlia at Brinkley Court. A fine suit well worn.


Thank you. I'll remember your comments when next I attempt to avoid matrimony with Honoria Glossop.

Today's attire should be called "clothes to write checks in" - my husband and I are closing on a new apartment this morning. As the apartment will need a full renovation before we move into it, the fun is just beginning . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## crocto

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Nice look, especially the jacket. I'm also a fan of the v-neck sweater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That jacket is awesome. It was a really great deal at Ted Baker.

The last time I was in NYC I saw every guy wearing a somewhat similar quilted black jacket like that. So I guess it's the "in" thing to wear.

Crusty that Charvet tie looks like it was made from the world's thickest drape!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

crocto said:


> Thanks. That jacket is awesome. It was a really great deal at Ted Baker.
> 
> The last time I was in NYC I saw every guy wearing a somewhat similar quilted black jacket like that. So I guess it's the "in" thing to wear.
> 
> I've found one that's quilted and a British tan color with patch pockets. Definitely need to find a navy blue jacket with the same details.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis50

*Something I wore doing a summer gig with the band*

BB trousers
JCrew socks and shoes


----------



## crocto

Kendallroberts88 said:


> crocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That jacket is awesome. It was a really great deal at Ted Baker.
> 
> The last time I was in NYC I saw every guy wearing a somewhat similar quilted black jacket like that. So I guess it's the "in" thing to wear.
> 
> I've found one that's quilted and a British tan color with patch pockets. Definitely need to find a navy blue jacket with the same details.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into this one but got a better deal on the one I bought.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like that tie, Is it gold?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I like that tie, Is it gold?


Gold in color, but not in material .

Today is a day of office parties - lunch out with my staff for the holiday season, then an awards ceremony later in the afternoon (I've been invited, since I survived a particular form of audit), and then a general holiday party for all of the personnel in my division. Not a day for hard work.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Homburg - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Howard

Upr: I like that outfit especially with the hat, it reminds me of a Brit.


----------



## bernoulli

love the tie, upr! :winner:It looks great with the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I like that outfit especially with the hat, it reminds me of a Brit.


When I wear yesterday's hat with my navy rope stripe suit, I do look absolutely like a British banker from Central Casting.



bernoulli said:


> love the tie, upr! :winner:It looks great with the suit.


Thank you Bernoulli. The tie was a present from a dear friend, and it, in combination with my suit and shirt, served me very well yesterday.

Yesterday was an eventful day, and very much a mixed bag. I took my staff out for a holiday lunch, which was great fun, then I had to endure an awards ceremony at work, which ran longer than scheduled, and was tedious in parts, then my division at work had its holiday party, which was large and crowded, and from which I escaped early, in order to attend the book signing for Hugo Jacomet's new book, "The Parisian Gentleman", at the Armoury in Tribeca. Going from a large, loud party of IT professionals who dress up maybe once a year to a small party of exquisitely dressed gentlemen (and a few ladies) was a welcome relief. I had the privilege of meeting the author, as well as Rose Callahan, the photographer for the book "I Am Dandy", and G Bruce Boyer, who wrote a foreward for Hugo's book, as well as a number of other well turned-out attendees.

Today's attire is more relaxed than yesterday's, with an eye to this week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website, which is to imitate, emulate, or otherwise evoke the style and substance of the poster known as Roycru (who also posts here on occasion). Roycru's style is traditional American, and is complemented by his inscrutable deadpan expression in nearly all his photos. For one of my photos, I've attempted deadpan inscrutability, but believe that I've only achieved a mildly dyspeptic visage. Alas.

Sports jacket, shirt, trousers & shoes - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Hat - Goorin Brothers, Toronto


----------



## MyCustomTailor

These are wonderful ensembles!!
I would love to see some of the customers from www.RavisTailor.com display their RavisTailors garments here too!


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the bow tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: love the bow tie.


Thank you, Howard.

It's unusually warm here in NYC, hence the lack of hat or overcoat today.

Suit - New & Lingwood, London
Shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
Braces - Lewin
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Howard

> It's unusually warm here in NYC, hence the lack of hat or overcoat today.


It will get back to seasonable temperatures hopefully by next week.


----------



## Chouan

Here is my outfit today for a full day's teaching.
Shoes, Loake
Trousers and jacket are Armani,
Tie is by Cerruti,
Shirt is by Hawes and Curtis,
Scarf is by Canali


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and continued warm (for December) and fair here in NYC, hence no scarf or overcoat.

Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

I don't remember this 3-button 3-piece. Is it something you have managed to leave out of your rotation for awhile? In any case, it looks good, especially because of the vest's lapel. I am quoting it because it is always worthwhile to see it again. Great combination, but we come to expect nothing less.



upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and continued warm (for December) and fair here in NYC, hence no scarf or overcoat.
> 
> Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as always, you are delivering one knock out blow after another, day in, day out. The leather on the belt from last Friday (I think) looks fantastic and, as you are such a suspender wearer, it isn't often I remember seeing you wearing a belt.


----------



## Howard

Upr: love the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> I don't remember this 3-button 3-piece. Is it something you have managed to leave out of your rotation for awhile? In any case, it looks good, especially because of the vest's lapel. I am quoting it because it is always worthwhile to see it again. Great combination, but we come to expect nothing less.


Today's suit was out of rotation for a long time, but I've worn it once or twice this fall. Thanks, in any case, for the compliments - I've had the suit for quite a while, as it's a larger size than I currently wear (I may have to take it in for some tailoring).



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as always, you are delivering one knock out blow after another, day in, day out. The leather on the belt from last Friday (I think) looks fantastic and, as you are such a suspender wearer, it isn't often I remember seeing you wearing a belt.


The belt from last Friday was from JAB - bought on a "buy one, get two free" sale. That being said, it's a perfectly nice belt (as are the other two purchased at the same time).



Howard said:


> Upr: love the outfit.


Thank you, Howard. I think that it's the hat that makes the outfit.


----------



## Roycru

Santa, Mrs. Claus, and I. Santa let me hold his Staff Of Office in recognition of my lifetime of work supporting the Claus Cause.

Dunn & Co Harris Tweed Jacket, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Brooks Brothers tie and sweater vest, Ralph Lauren Rugby pocket square and Polo trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## upr_crust

Though it's only Wednesday, the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "herringbone". Today's attire is a double dose of the fabric - both suit and topcoat, though both are the most subtle of herringbone patterns - it is too warm for me to have broken out my heavy brown herringbone overcoat, which is a much bolder pattern.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Ashear
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Carguy

I'm getting tie envy lately.....:rolleyes2:

Well done as always Upr.

MD


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Two weeks:


----------



## zeppacoustic

Holiday party tonight. Humble offering to recent stellar posts:


Brooks Brothers sack and PPBD - Robert Talbott tie - Land's End chinos - AE Strands


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice, BTW what's a herringbone?


----------



## Carguy

Not nearly as good as Upr_Crusts daily photos, but I haven't done this in a while.....

Suit - Coppley Black Label MTM
Shirt - Individualized MTM
Tie - JZ Gallery

Good thing you can't see the Allen Edmonds because I'm breaking the rules and wearing kiltie loafers


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice, BTW what's a herringbone?


Howard, sometimes you ask questions that folks here mistake as attempts at humor or being facetious, when in fact you are being completely sincere and serious. Well, I'm going to ask you a question now that fits that same description. I mean it in all seriousness, so please don't take offense.

Have you ever heard of a website called Google?


----------



## upr_crust

Due to technical difficulties with AAAC earlier today, my normal daily posting was unable to be made. It will be posted this evening. For those of you with abnormal levels of insatiable curiosity, one might venture over to That Other Website, under Classic Menswear, in the "What Are You Wearing Right Now?" thread.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Howard, sometimes you ask questions that folks here mistake as attempts at humor or being facetious, when in fact you are being completely sincere and serious. Well, I'm going to ask you a question now that fits that same description. I mean it in all seriousness, so please don't take offense.
> 
> Have you ever heard of a website called Google?


I'm not offended, I will use google next time, sorry about that.


----------



## Balfour

Carguy said:


> Not nearly as good as Upr_Crusts daily photos, but I haven't done this in a while.....
> 
> Suit - Coppley Black Label MTM
> Shirt - Individualized MTM
> Tie - JZ Gallery
> 
> Good thing you can't see the Allen Edmonds because I'm breaking the rules and wearing kiltie loafers 


In my view would be improved by a more sober square.

B.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> I'm not offended, I will use google next time, sorry about that.


Cool. No worries, man. Just wanted to make sure you knew about Google. Just for fun, I googled herringbone and the results were extremely informative, even without clicking on any of the links. Pictures and everything.


----------



## upr_crust

Playing catch-up due to the technical difficulties of the last two days . . .

2015/12/17:

Another early day (8:00 AM conference call with Chennai), and rain in NYC - not an inspiring day for dressing up.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt - Lewin
Tie, cufflinks & trousers - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof













2015/12/18:

Finally, the temperatures in NYC are falling, so that I can wear today's suit without sweltering.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Drake's
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

Upr: both are very nice outfits.


----------



## Carguy

I can't disagree with that thought.... That square was left in the suit and I got lazy that morning.

md


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and AAAC's site is seemingly back to normal. Making hay (or postings, depending) while the sun is shining . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - London Badge and Button Co.
PS - BB
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice looks like everything matches in color.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and an 8:00 AM conference call. Any semblance between a conscious person and myself is entirely accidental.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as always, you continue to knock the ball out of the park daily. I don't remember seeing that outstanding, classic raincoat before. It is a perfect example of why simple, elegant design is timeless.

N.B. Your MTM BB suit a from a few days ago - 12/18 - (I remember when you first got it) is one of the stars in your line up.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as always, you continue to knock the ball out of the park daily. I don't remember seeing that outstanding, classic raincoat before. It is a perfect example of why simple, elegant design is timeless.N.B. Your MTM BB suit a from a few days ago - 12/18 - (I remember when you first got it) is one of the stars in your line up.


Today's raincoat is actually one that my late husband bought in London in 1985, during a time when the dollar was incredibly strong against the pound - we both bought things with both hands. Strangely enough, the coat fits me, and isn't too long, which is odd, as my late husband was 6'3", and I'm 5'9". Friday's suit is one of my favorites, and a favorite also of my MTM guy at BB - the fabric was his idea.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Today's raincoat is actually one that my late husband bought in London in 1985, during a time when the dollar was incredibly strong against the pound - we both bought things with both hands. Strangely enough, the coat fits me, and isn't too long, which is odd, as my late husband was 6'3", and I'm 5'9". Friday's suit is one of my favorites, and a favorite also of my MTM guy at BB - the fabric was his idea.


Your BB MTM guy is good at his job as he recommended a beautiful fabric, but one that wouldn't work for everyone. He knows you have the skills to build outfits around it (not everyone does) and the presence to wear a bold pattern with confidence (ditto previous parentheses) .


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Your BB MTM guy is good at his job as he recommended a beautiful fabric, but one that wouldn't work for everyone. He knows you have the skills to build outfits around it (not everyone does) and the presence to wear a bold pattern with confidence (ditto previous parentheses) .


You are correct in noting that my MTM guy at BB is good at his job, to the point where I am less his client, and more akin to being his co-conspirator (to the benefit of my wardrobe, and detriment to my checking account). Ironically enough, my MTM guy also recommended the fabric of Friday's suit to another client - taller and wider than myself - and the effect was apparently not quite as felicitous as it was with me, though the client seemed satisfied (which is important).


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


>


Upr, I have different personal preferences to you (anti-detail in CuffDaddy language), but an enormous amount of respect for what you put together (in particular the colour and pattern matching). For me this is a very isolated example of something that doesn't work so well due solely to the disharmony between the relative formality of the tie and the relative informality of the suit (both of which individually are lovely).


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> You are correct in noting that my MTM guy at BB is good at his job, to the point where I am less his client, and more akin to being his co-conspirator (to the benefit of my wardrobe, and detriment to my checking account). Ironically enough, my MTM guy also recommended the fabric of Friday's suit to another client - taller *and wider than myself* - and the effect was apparently not quite as felicitous as it was with me, though the client seemed satisfied (which is important).


That would be it!


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice raincoat.


----------



## upr_crust

It would appear that NYC is getting a wet, not a white Christmas this season, hence repeats on the raincoat usage . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Seattle Art Museum
PS - no name brand
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Upr, I have different personal preferences to you (anti-detail in CuffDaddy language), but an enormous amount of respect for what you put together (in particular the colour and pattern matching). For me this is a very isolated example of something that doesn't work so well due solely to the disharmony between the relative formality of the tie and the relative informality of the suit (both of which individually are lovely).


Use of the Drake's tie with last Friday's suit was something of an experiment, and I was more interested in the congruence of shape (repeated rectangles/squares) and of color than I was in considering the relative formality/informality of the tie vs. the suit, but I understand your point. I have, until recently, only worn a solid navy repp with this suit, which gets rather boring after a while, so I broke a rule with the tie selection. Oops.


----------



## Shaver

He's making a list
And checking it twice
Gonna find out who's naughty and nice


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> He's making a listAnd checking it twiceGonna find out who's naughty and nice


From your expression, it would appear that a lot of coal is going to be in forum members's stocking Friday morning


----------



## Shaver

That is my 'benignly amused' expression. 

Perhaps it needs more work.


----------



## RogerP

I can't quite embrace Ascots, much as my esteemed friend Shaver can't quite embrace double monks. But I will say that Shaver makes that look work very well indeed.

crusty - this page is a magnificent testament to the windowpane - the pale grey three piece being my favorite of the group.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> That is my 'benignly amused' expression.
> 
> Perhaps it needs more work.


I see a touch of "I've decided not to kill you. Don't make me regret my decision." :fish:

Just pulling your chain. :tongue2:


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> That is my 'benignly amused' expression. Perhaps it needs more work.


Or perhaps I can put a more benign spin on my previous statement - not "Santa's putting coal in your stocking", but, "Santa's providing physical delivery on your energy futures contract". 


RogerP said:


> Icrusty - this page is a magnificent testament to the windowpane - the pale grey three piece being my favorite of the group.


In thinking about my suit selections for the last several days, it's rather as if I'd shopped in Windowpanes R Us . . .


----------



## RogerP

Likely the last suit of 2015.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> I see a touch of "I've decided not to kill you. Don't make me regret my decision." :fish:
> 
> Just pulling your chain. :tongue2:





upr_crust said:


> Or perhaps I can put a more benign spin on my previous statement - not "Santa's putting coal in your stocking", but, "Santa's providing physical delivery on your energy futures contract".  In thinking about my suit selections for the last several days, it's rather as if I'd shopped in Windowpanes R Us . . .


Roger and upr- it surprises me not at all that two of the most well dressed contributors here are also capable of such charmingly humorous responses.


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> He's making a list
> And checking it twice
> Gonna find out who's naughty and nice
> 
> View attachment 15540


I like that look; I did toy with starting to wear a cravatte at times, and acquired a few on Ebay, but my wife put her foot down with a heavy hand......


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> I like that look; I did toy with starting to wear a cravatte at times, and acquired a few on Ebay, but my wife put her foot down with a heavy hand......


I suspect that the look would suit you very well. Incentivise the missus to acquiesce.


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice raincoat, does it come in other colors?


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> He's making a list
> And checking it twice
> Gonna find out who's naughty and nice
> 
> View attachment 15540


very nice, Shaver


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice raincoat, does it come in other colors?


I am sure that Burberrys do come in other colors - it's merely that I have them only in the colors that I've worn this week - navy and olive.

Today will be scattered rain, but quite unnaturally warm for December 24th in NYC, so I will eschew hat and raincoat today. For the season, I've wrapped my ankles in the sock equivalent of an Xmas sweater.

To all of you, I wish all the pleasures of the holiday season, and a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Century 21 (the discounter in lower Manhattan, not the real estate brokerage firm)
PS - PRL
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

> To all of you, I wish all the pleasures of the holiday season, and a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.


Have a Merry Christmas Upr.


----------



## Roycru




----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver - excellent a very harmonious looking outfit. 

RogerP - very well done. You combined two reasonably active patterns really well and did a wonderful job of echoing the same colors throughout (right down to those gorgeous boots) without looking at-all matchy-matchy.


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Likely the last suit of 2015.


Not a look I could pull off, but man, Roger, that's outstanding.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

RogerP said:


> Likely the last suit of 2015.


Very nice, of course! Roger, is that your new Chipp grenadine?


----------



## mkrgk

Following up on the back and forth between upr_crust and Balfour: I am a bit of a lurker, but have always admired upr_crust's balanced use of color and sense of proportion. So, I tend to agree with his statement about the congruence of shape in his choice of tie with the windowpane suit. Would tie with a small paisley pattern be perhaps better? Ancient madder prints could mute the color combinations, somewhat.


----------



## upr_crust

mkrgk said:


> Following up on the back and forth between upr_crust and Balfour: I am a bit of a lurker, but have always admired upr_crust's balanced use of color and sense of proportion. So, I tend to agree with his statement about the congruence of shape in his choice of tie with the windowpane suit. Would tie with a small paisley pattern be perhaps better? Ancient madder prints could mute the color combinations, somewhat.


When next I wear that particular suit, I'll try a muted small paisley pattern, with a navy background (I have such a tie on my tie rack, as it happens). I'm still learning what works (and doesn't work) with that suit, as the windowpane pattern is a challenge with which to work.

Seasonal coldness has returned to NYC, for a brief visit, and I've bundled up as below:

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC













Also, this weekend, I picked up my new tuxedo from Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole. Like all children at Christmastime, I was itching to play with my newest toy, hence last night, I did the sartorial equivalent of a "virtual staging" of a New York apartment - threw together some relatively likely accessories, and took photos. Note that I tried waistcoat, cummerbund, or neither (the James Bond method), wanting to see which worked best.


----------



## rufus4299

Tough act to follow for my first post in this thread. Looks amazing though, upr!

Sorry about the pic, but I find it difficult to get good shots of me actually wearing my clothes... and my wife just giggles when I ask her to take photos of my outfit. I mostly wanted to see if my sense of color and texture is on, or needs work still. Anyway, this is what I wore today. Sorry about the over-exposure of the shirt:









Vintage forest green blazer, purchased here on the thrift exchange, don't know who made it. 
BB ecru ocbd and brown wool trousers. 
PRL wool tie, from a "box o' ties" special on eBay.
Square was a gift from my students a couple years back. 
Carmina chromexcel dark brown captoe bluchers.

Comments and criticism welcome. I'm going to try to start posting more in hopes of developing my sartorial skills which, in truth, owe just about everything to this site already. Thanks everyone!

Sent from my LG-F180L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

rufus, welcome, and I completely understand your hesitancy in follow Upr. After seeing some of his posts, I've wanted to go into my closet, take out all of my clothes, gather them into a pile outside on the pavement, pour gasoline on them, light a match and walk away. 

As to your outfit and questions, overall, it looks nice to me. My one quibble would be with the tie which looks to be a bright tone for what is otherwise an outfit of all muted colors. I don't think there is anything wrong with purple as it works with green and brown, but that purple and the brown and white in the tie feel a bit too strong or bright to my eye vis-a-vis the rest of the outfit. But it's only an opinion and, again, the colors all work. 

As to texture, it's a bit hard to tell from your picture, but the tie once again might be the issue as it looks a bit "smooth" versus the rougher, heavier textures of your sport coat and trousers and the pocket square (whose tone and texture look great to me and, had it been one, would have made a great tie for your outfit). 

Most importantly, these are all small quibbles in a nice outfit and, again, welcome - nice to have new members.


----------



## rufus4299

Much appreciated, Fading! I wonder if my phone's poor camera is over exposing the tie as well, as the tie is actually pretty softly colored. Still valuable feedback though, because I agree that the colors and texture need to match in warmth to really work. Here's the tie again:









Thanks again!

Sent from my LG-F180L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

rufus, based on the updated picture, I'd amend all my comments. The colors look like they work (the tie adds some punch, but isn't out of step with the muted tones of everything else - as it looked like it might have been in the first shot) and the heavy and "bumpy in a good way" texture of the tie looks very harmonious with the other items' rougher textures. 

Now you just have to talk your wife into taking pictures of you in good light.


----------



## Howard

Upr: both suits looking nice.


----------



## rufus4299

A beautiful sunny day here in Seoul, but awfully cold this morning. 9 below Celsius, although it did get above freezing this afternoon.









I believe the shirt got washed out again, so. here's another one in indirect sunlight.









The shirt is a blue BB ocbd, jacket a brown ebayed Oxxford blazer. Tie was, I believe, a gift from tweedydon that he threw in with a purchase on the exchange. It's cotton (blend?) and today was its first day out. Also making first appearances after a massive Christmas package from home: the heathery purple flannels and brown suede Strands.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday and raining in NYC, so not all the flourishes from yesterday.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - PRL
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
Shoes - Bexley, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Glen Lawrie
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice hat, is it waterproof?


----------



## rufus4299

Another beautiful wintry day, at least it was until recently. Now it's doing a weird snow/rain mix thing, but I'm home with the family and a bit of makgeolli (fermented rice wine) for the evening.










Suit: three piece lighter-than-navy birdseye? Nailhead? If anyone can enlighten me on this pattern, I'd appreciate it. It's by Walter Morton; I don't know much about the brand, but it's got a union tag and appears to be fully canvassed. 
Shirt: Turnbull & Asser. Another ebay acquisition... I can't afford things this nice. It's my only contrast collar/french cuff shirt. Thought it would be too much for me, but I find I'm quite comfortable in it. That fabric! I wore it with knot links I picked up in a JAB super-sale (lucky me! :rolleyes2 
Tie: Tie bar
Shoes: merlot Park Aves


----------



## upr_crust

Wednesday of a short week. I've paired one of my quietest suits with one of my blingiest pairs of cufflinks - just because . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - BBGF
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice hat, is it waterproof?


The hat is waterproof, made of polyester microfiber - I only wear it in the rain.



rufus4299 said:


> Suit: three piece lighter-than-navy birdseye? Nailhead? If anyone can enlighten me on this pattern, I'd appreciate it. It's by Walter Morton; I don't know much about the brand, but it's got a union tag and appears to be fully canvassed.


To my eyes, your suit fabric is a nailhead weave - the same as the suit I wore yesterday.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice update to a classic look, Sir Crusty. Those shoes look uber comfy!


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> Nice update to a classic look, Sir Crusty. Those shoes look uber comfy!


Today's shoes are comfortable enough, if not uber comfy, but the style is to my taste, and they were on sale in Paris for 171 euros this past August, so I kopped them.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice ensemble, I look forward to seeing more of your wardrobe in 2016. I enjoyed your presentations.  You're the partial reason why I like getting a bit dressed up on my days off.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice ensemble, I look forward to seeing more of your wardrobe in 2016. I enjoyed your presentations.  You're the partial reason why I like getting a bit dressed up on my days off.


Thank you, Howard - that's a very kind compliment you've paid me. I am sure that you'll see more of my wardrobe in 2016.

The weather has finally cooled down enough to start taking some of the flannel suits out of their dry cleaner cocoons and wearing them. Today's suit hasn't been worn since late last April.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Budd, London
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver, very nice outfit. The colors work really well together, harmonized but not matchy-matchy. And love the artsy setting. 

Also, that bag looks outstanding - any details you can share about it?


----------



## Shaver

Thank you FF. The setting is one of my favoured Manchester city centre backstreets, the network of which allow me to roam freely whilst avoiding the thronging herds. 

The bag (bulging with Xmas loot) is an Ashwood - a very reasonably priced item.


----------



## Zingari

Cant beat the classic 'British Warm' for winter Shaver :rock:


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


>


very nice, Shaver.


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> very nice, Shaver.


Thanks Howard, that is very kind of you to say so.


----------



## orange fury

Crossposr from Trad, NYE party last night:






Bonobos velvet dinner jacket - Charles Tyrwhitt "Luxury" formal shirt - Jos A Bank tuxedo trousers/onyx studs/cummerbund - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Kent Wang linen square - Tiffany & Co cuff links - Florsheim shoes - RL OTC socks - Trafalgar braces - Tissot Desire

Also, some accessories:


Wentworth Pewter (for Kaufmann Mercantile) flask (with Johnnie Walker Black) - IM Corona "Double Corona" lighter - Davidoff Demi Tasse's - Van Cleef and Arpels "Midnight in Paris" cologne

And at the party:


Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Howard

Chaps Peacoat
Brooks Brothers orange dress shirt
clip on tie (still trying to figure out how to tie a tie)
Brown dress pants
aviator sunglasses


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Howard said:


> Chaps Peacoat
> Brooks Brothers orange dress shirt
> clip on tie (still trying to figure out how to tie a tie)
> Brown dress pants
> aviator sunglasses


Check out YouTube Howard, they have so many tutorials on how to tie a necktie and various styles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

With the purchase of a new tuxedo, I decided that my tuxedo shoes needed an upgrade as well (something of a capricious whim, but I am given to such things).

Below please find a comparison between old and new. Please excuse the socks and trousers with which these shoes have been photographed - on weekends, I do wear jeans and oddly colored socks, on occasion - one cannot live one's entire life dressed in a three-piece suit.

Old - J & M Tropas



New - Paul Stuart house brand:



The old pair will be donated to one of my work colleagues, whose feet are exactly my size, and whose appreciation for all of my castoff clothes (such as can fit him - he's much smaller than I) is most deep.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, a page or two ago you wore a Charvet tie and then an Hermes tie on consecutive days (I love them both by the way). I'm curious if you could comment on the construction of both? Which do you prefer? Can you contrast them with some of the more available Italian brands such as Kiton, Brioni, or Isaia?


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, nice upgrade on the Tuxedo shoes. It's funny, when I started going to black tie affairs in the '80s, almost everyone had a pair on, today, it seems well less than half do. They either wear those Tuxedo slippers (if that is the right term) or generic black cap toes or even wingtips., i.e., not patent leather. I'm still a fan of the classic tuxedo shoe like you got.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, a page or two ago you wore a Charvet tie and then an Hermes tie on consecutive days (I love them both by the way). I'm curious if you could comment on the construction of both? Which do you prefer? Can you contrast them with some of the more available Italian brands such as Kiton, Brioni, or Isaia?


Both brands of tie are well constructed, but Hermes ties are more heavily lined, and are generally made of flat-woven fabrics, which makes them a bit harder wearing than Charvet. Charvet 's fabrics are looser woven, due to the woven patterns that Charvet favors, and the fabrics are heavier overall. One difference between Hermes and Charvet is their tie widths. Charvet are wider overall, and the narrow end of the blade is wider, making a longer knot, which I personally prefer. Charvets are less heavily lined as well.

As for Kiton, Brioni, or Isaia, I can't really speak to their qualities, as I've never owned a tie by any of those makers, though I've seen them often enough for sale at Bergdorf's in NYC. All are seemingly very well made, of substantial silk, though usually in patterns or textures that do not necessarily appeal to me (and normally at nose-bleed high prices).



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, nice upgrade on the Tuxedo shoes. It's funny, when I started going to black tie affairs in the '80s, almost everyone had a pair on, today, it seems well less than half do. They either wear those Tuxedo slippers (if that is the right term) or generic black cap toes or even wingtips., i.e., not patent leather. I'm still a fan of the classic tuxedo shoe like you got.


Thanks, Fading. It has always been iffy getting a lot of men to wear anything approximating proper tuxedo shoes. Most likely, the ill effect of bad rental shoes with bad rental tuxedos may give men an aversion to them. The slippers are OK, but not my style, really, but are better than wingtip with a tux certainly.


----------



## Howard

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Check out YouTube Howard, they have so many tutorials on how to tie a necktie and various styles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just don't know why I get so frustrated a lot, I remember a long time ago when someone taught me on how to tie one but then years later I forgot how he did it and that's why I've been using clip-on's.


----------



## upr_crust

The first working day of 2016, and cold enough to warrant a three-piece flannel suit.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

Upr: very nice wardrobe.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: very nice wardrobe.


Thank you, Howard.

Today is even colder than yesterday here in NYC - the first time this season that it's been cold enough to drag out the camel's hair polo coat.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - J Press
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, I really like the contrast between the tie and the suit. I think it's a better choice than the Drake's experiment you did a few weeks ago.

The real showstopper in your rig for today is that polo coat. Marvelous.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I really like the contrast between the tie and the suit. I think it's a better choice than the Drake's experiment you did a few weeks ago.The real showstopper in your rig for today is that polo coat. Marvelous.


I'm just happy that I found a tie to go with this suit in which the dominant color was navy blue . My polo coat is one my favorite articles of clothing, and it has come in quite handy today, as it's well below freezing here in NYC today. I'm happy that I bought mine back in the day before Brooks Bros. shortened the length of their polo coats by several inches.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I really like the contrast between the tie and the suit. I think it's a better choice than the Drake's experiment you did a few weeks ago.The real showstopper in your rig for today is that polo coat. Marvelous.


I'm just happy that I found a tie to go with this suit in which the dominant color wasn't navy blue . My polo coat is one my favorite articles of clothing, and it has come in quite handy today, as it's well below freezing here in NYC today. I'm happy that I bought mine back in the day before Brooks Bros. shortened the length of their polo coats by several inches.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice bowler hat.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice bowler hat.


Thank you, Howard, but my hat yesterday was a homburg, not a bowler - similar styles, except that I look good in homburgs, and I look awful in bowlers.

It's warmed up a little bit here in NYC, so no need to drag out the camel's hair coat again - for a while at least. Something simple for midweek.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt & Tie - BB
Collar pin - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Crombie
Hat - Scala


----------



## RogerP

Shaver - very sharp sir! Effortless elegance is your signature.

crusty - I was set to have a proper conniption over the jeans / patent pairing. Until I read the text. Whew. We're good. :tongue2:

Today.


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice scarf, How many colors do you own?


----------



## Howard

nice hat Rog, is that yours?


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard, but my hat yesterday was a homburg, not a bowler - similar styles, except that I look good in homburgs, and I look awful in bowlers.
> 
> It's warmed up a little bit here in NYC, so no need to drag out the camel's hair coat again - for a while at least. Something simple for midweek.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt & Tie - BB
> Collar pin - Cable Car Clothiers, SF
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Crombie
> Hat - Scala


Wow, a grey herringbone suit with a red/gold/navy striped tie.....I guess great minds do think alike (see my post on the Trad WAYW this morning)! We won't even ask for a "who wore it better" comparison, as the answer would be a forgone conclusion!!


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> nice hat Rog, is that yours?


Thanks Howard, and yes the hat is mine.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: nice scarf, How many colors do you own?


I honestly have no idea, but, trust me, there are a lot of scarves in my closet.



FLCracka said:


> Wow, a grey herringbone suit with a red/gold/navy striped tie.....I guess great minds do think alike (see my post on the Trad WAYW this morning)! We won't even ask for a "who wore it better" comparison, as the answer would be a forgone conclusion!!


Great minds DO think alike (or you've mastered interstate mind control, or that buzzing outside my window last night was your camera drone . . .)


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> crusty - I was set to have a proper conniption over the jeans / patent pairing. Until I read the text. Whew. We're good. :tongue2:


I'm capable of many a fashion faux pas, but patent leather and jeans would be a bridge too far - remain calm, only for demo purposes (now I have to figure out an excuse to wear the new formal rig for real . . .).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

upr_crust said:


>


It's wonderful to see you wearing _that_ necktie! An oldie, but certainly a goodie.


----------



## rufus4299

Apologies for the relative lack of quality in the pictures I'm posting. I don't think my phone camera has the ability to take better pictures. Read: I don't have the ability to do so with that camera. Anywho, here's what I've worn the past few days, as a family visit has left me little time for uploading and posting. It's been cold, mostly sunny, and beautiful all week here in Korea, if anyone was curious!









Carroll and Co. (not sure who made it for them) navy blazer, unknown Korean-brand pink stripy shirt, PRL tie, light/medium grey flannels, dark brown Meermin chukkas.









Tried to get a pic on me, but as you can see... urgh. 
Vintage dark green 3/2 sack blazer, unknown Korean light blue shirt, Nautica tie with a surprising nice drape, homemade (by my lovely wife) floral cotton square, medium grey flannels, brogue suede strands.









Vintage BB herringbone 3/2 sack, BB pink OCBD, unknown "ebay box-o'-ties" wool tie, homemade white linen (from an old shirt, no less!) square with pink edges, charcoal flannels, black shell strands. I plain forgot to wear a belt today, after oversleeping due to an unusually active baby last night. It was a weird day.


----------



## upr_crust

SlideGuitarist said:


> It's wonderful to see you wearing _that_ necktie! An oldie, but certainly a goodie.


Yesterday's tie came in very handy - I was rather stuck for which tie to wear, then found it on the tie rack - problem solved.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is to integrate an odd vest into one's ensemble. I only hope that today's odd vest is odd enough . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - BB
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - New & Lingwood
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, if you don't win the incorporate-an-odd-vest contest, I'd ask for a recount.


----------



## Howard

> I honestly have no idea, but, trust me, there are a lot of scarves in my closet.


Do you have a favorite color?


----------



## charlesw

Hello!
I am new here and I thought it would be polite to introduce myself.
I am a professional portrait photographer and I live in (believe it or not!) Boring, Oregon.
Here is what I was wearing today: A $65 (including alterations) BB Makers suit, BB 181 shirt, and a Banana some-thing-or-other tie (the label was garish so I nipped it out!)
Note the, er..., egregious Leatherman Wave on my hip (I only leave home without when traveling by airplane), and the iPhone flying out of my pocket on it's way to the ground (unscathed, thankfully). 
I am happily new to men's fashion and am learning gladly from all of you and from my carefully minimalist purchases on Ebay to test and try different things (including learning about Ebay and the 'variety' of sellers thereon!)

Warmest regards,

Charles


----------



## LordSmoke

charlesw said:


> Hello!
> I am new here and I thought it would be polite to introduce myself.
> I am a professional portrait photographer and I live in (believe it or not!) Boring, Oregon.
> Here is what I was wearing today: A $65 (including alterations) BB Makers suit, BB 181 shirt, and a Banana some-thing-or-other tie (the label was garish so I nipped it out!)
> Note the, er..., egregious Leatherman Wave on my hip (I only leave home without when traveling by airplane), and the iPhone flying out of my pocket on it's way to the ground (unscathed, thankfully).
> I am happily new to men's fashion and am learning gladly from all of you and from my carefully minimalist purchases on Ebay to test and try different things (including learning about Ebay and the 'variety' of sellers thereon!)
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> Charles


Welcome. Fixed images. Needed https:// nice pics. Will leave comments/critique for the more qualified members.


----------



## upr_crust

FF, in re: the odd-vest-with-a-suit challenge at styleforum, I will accept whatever the results are from the voting - so far, the contest looks competitive.

Howard, my favorite color scarf is whichever one I'm wearing at the moment - favorites change with my mood.

Charlesw - welcome to the forum, and, regardless of the quality of your attire, the quality of your photographs will elevate this thread (especially in comparison to my own amateurish pix . . .)

The end of the first work week of 2016, and after the year-end long weekends, working five days in a row feels like a slog.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Collar pin - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## eagle2250

Charlesw, welcome to AAAC. A great and constructively/positively revealing first post! Looking forward to your future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

charlesw said:


> Hello!
> I am new here and I thought it would be polite to introduce myself.
> I am a professional portrait photographer and I live in (believe it or not!) Boring, Oregon.
> Here is what I was wearing today: A $65 (including alterations) BB Makers suit, BB 181 shirt, and a Banana some-thing-or-other tie (the label was garish so I nipped it out!)
> Note the, er..., egregious Leatherman Wave on my hip (I only leave home without when traveling by airplane), and the iPhone flying out of my pocket on it's way to the ground (unscathed, thankfully).
> I am happily new to men's fashion and am learning gladly from all of you and from my carefully minimalist purchases on Ebay to test and try different things (including learning about Ebay and the 'variety' of sellers thereon!)
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> Charles


Welcome.


----------



## Howard

Upr: that is a pretty looking scarf.


----------



## charlesw

LordSmoke,
I count to infinity all the time: "One, two,... etc."


And thanks for the fix on the pics! Now I know how to fill up the forum with all sorts of junk!

Charles


----------



## charlesw

Howard,
Thank you for the welcome.
I truly feel welcomed here!

Charles


----------



## charlesw

eagle,
Thank you! There'll be more to come.

Cheers!

Charles


----------



## charlesw

upr,
That scarf! Very nice.
I love the look... and I like your books too!


Charles


----------



## upr_crust

charlesw said:


> upr,That scarf! Very nice.I love the look... and I like your books too!Charles


With the regularity with which I post, you'll be seeing a lot of me and those books on a regular basis . Glad that you like them.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sorry about the dull tie guys, I did not want to draw attention to myself at the funeral today.

Hat: Scala
Suit: HSM
Shirt: Belk private label 
Tie: no name brand 
PS: no name brand 
Shoes: GH Bass (I want to invest in a better pair of black cap toes... But these are only worn once every 3-4 months or so..)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Sweater: Club Room (Macy's)
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## eagle2250

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sorry about the dull tie guys, I did not want to draw attention to myself at the funeral today.
> 
> Hat: Scala
> Suit: HSM
> Shirt: Belk private label
> Tie: no name brand
> PS: no name brand
> Shoes: GH Bass (I want to invest in a better pair of black cap toes... But these are only worn once every 3-4 months or so..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries about the tie...the monochrome tone of your rig screams 'somber reflection,' a mind-set most appropriate for the occasion. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## RogerP

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sorry about the dull tie guys....


Well done and appropriate to the occasion.

A happier day for me - a balmy mid-January stroll by the lake.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

RogerP said:


> Well done and appropriate to the occasion.
> 
> A happier day for me - a balmy mid-January stroll by the lake.


Nice jacket, those boots are definitely a nice touch to your casual rig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Cardigan: JC Penny
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Kenneth Cole
Pants: BB
Shoes: Johnston Murphy ankle boots 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Outstanding! As much as I admire your be-suited splendor it is those occasions when you share with us your casual garb which I look forward to the most.


RogerP said:


> Well done and appropriate to the Eoccasion.
> 
> A happier day for me - a balmy mid-January stroll by the lake.


----------



## Shaver

Roger you are much, much, too generous. Thank you.


RogerP said:


> Shaver - very sharp sir! Effortless elegance is your signature.


----------



## Duvel

There's considerable cross posting these days. Heck, why not. Trad is fashion, too. No?

Cold weather gear. Like in the teens cold weather. Dropping to single digits by tomorrow. Time to haul out the vintage Bean fisherman's cable sweater and the new University of Nottingham schoolboy scarf (ref recent Salt Water post about the Bridgham and Cook store in Freeport, ME, where I purchased mine).


----------



## charlesw

Robert,
I actually like the 'dull tie' - it lets your face be the point of color and interest. As a portrait artist, I understand that in the 'everyday world' clothes are used to draw our person out of the background ["Who's is THAT?!"], but that can also end up with our selves being lost behind the clothes. I encourage lower-intensity ties and accessories in portraits so the face is the key element, not the clothes.

But, here on AAAC I may have just marked myself out as a heretic, or at least a hypocrite (I just LOVES THEMS BRIGHT TIES myself!) but that's what forums are for: to foment polite dispute. 

And, of course, for the 'occasion' it was exactly fitting.

Charles



eagle2250 said:


> No worries about the tie...the monochrome tone of your rig screams 'somber reflection,' a mind-set most appropriate for the occasion. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Well done and appropriate to the occasion.
> 
> A happier day for me - a balmy mid-January stroll by the lake.


very sharp looking.


----------



## RogerP

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Nice jacket, those boots are definitely a nice touch to your casual rig.





Shaver said:


> Outstanding! As much as I admire your be-suited splendor it is those occasions when you share with us your casual garb which I look forward to the most.





Howard said:


> very sharp looking.


Thank you kidly gentlemen!


----------



## upr_crust

Beginning of a new work week, and NYC's weather, strangely enough for January, feels to be wintry - who knew?

Suit - BB
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

Upr: You know Upr the color of that tie seemed different in one picture than the other.


----------



## Chouan

Something of a departure for me at work, a suit.


----------



## Chouan

Lacking in focus, but giving an idea of the pattern of the fabric.


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> Something of a departure for me at work, a suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15639
> View attachment 15640


Very smart and a well balanced combination of colours, jacket sleeves a touch too long though?


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> Very smart and a well balanced combination of colours, jacket sleeves a touch too long though?


Indeed. Exactly what my son said when he saw it! On the other hand, two of my better dressed colleagues told me that they had "suit envy".....:great: Which has left me feeling very smug.


----------



## RogerP

Well done Chouan - their envy is understandable.


----------



## Chouan

RogerP said:


> Well done Chouan - their envy is understandable.


Very kind of you to say so.


----------



## upr_crust

Winter weather continues here in NYC, and, digging into the archives, I find yet another flannel suit in which to face the cold.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin, via Westaway & Westaway, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## rufus4299

Didn't post yesterday, and didn't get any pictures today! So, this is What I Wore Yesterday:



















It was another beautiful sunny (cold!) day here in Korea. We're supposed to get down around -11C tonight, which is... about 11F? That's interesting. I'd never noticed that before!

Jacket, a beautiful Hong Kong bespoke (not for me, though it fits pretty well) 3-button that I've been trying to convince to roll to the second, just give it some time, brown tweed 
Shirt is an old LL Bean OCBD in lavender
Tie, PRL
Square is cotton, made by my wife out of some leftover cotton fabric
Trousers are forest green PRL flannel
Suede AE Strands, and JAB socks


----------



## zeppacoustic

^sweet


----------



## Howard

Upr: love that color scarf.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard, you've remarked on my scarf from yesterday before, thank you, and yes, it is a very handsome shade of green.

Colder than yesterday in NYC - time for camel's hair polo coat.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## rufus4299

zeppacoustic said:


> ^sweet


I'm going to assume that was directed at my post, and not upr's as was my first thought. Thanks! Also, Upr, you're looking smashing as usual. I love the lapelled vest and the boots. Both of those are on my shopping list for the near-as-can-be future.

Today was sunny and cold, at least in the morning, but we did get a light dusting of snow on my way home from work. I wanted to take my daughter outside to play, but she didn't get a nap today and was pretty cranky by late afternoon. Alas...










Oxxford navy hopsack blazer. I know the jacket sleeves look short, but they're not. It's not that bad when I'm teaching and writing things up on boards and waving my hands around all willy-nilly and whatnot. Also, the real problem is the shirt cuffs. I've got about an inch too much room in the cuff, which causes the sleeve to slip pretty far down my hand. Need to move the buttons on all these new shirts at some point to tighten things up. 
Blue BB ocbd
Kenneth Gordon (ebay box o'ties! whoo!) burgundy wool tie
Homemade cotton square. I know it's impossible to tell from my hopelessly washed out photo, but it's a soft yellow with light brown pindots, which pretty closely match the foulard pattern in the tie.
Lands End POW trousers with burgundy overcheck
Unseen: Meermin dark brown chukkas and dark grey Darn Tough socks


----------



## Captain America

absolutely great look. Rings all the bells. 100% win.



RogerP said:


> Well done and appropriate to the occasion.
> 
> A happier day for me - a balmy mid-January stroll by the lake.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thank you sir!

Crusty - love the bal boots.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Thank you sir!Crusty - love the bal boots.


Thanks - they were a lucky find on sale some few years ago. They took a little time to get used to constriction around the ankles, but the footbed of these boots were always perfect.


----------



## williamson

Chouan - I can only agree with Shaver and Roger - an excellent winter _ensemble_.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love that hat.


----------



## upr_crust

Continued cold in NYC, and I've got to go to New Jersey this morning, to a place where a proper hat might not be so welcomed, so I've opted for a flat cap today.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - no name brand
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Barney's NYC
Cap - Amicale


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Howard, you've remarked on my scarf from yesterday before, thank you, and yes, it is a very handsome shade of green.
> 
> Colder than yesterday in NYC - time for camel's hair polo coat.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
> Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum & Mason, London
> Vintage watch chain
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino


Great Dressing sir, cuff lings and tie are too good, but just one my personal feeling the peaks of pocket square were not crisp.


----------



## Jimbo2

1. Grey and pink are always great together!
2. About your hat selection - quite the diplomat with your wording?
3. Do you own any Dante Museum Masterpiece cameo cufflinks? I collect them, and should a fire ever break out at home, my drawer of these beauties would be the first and only thing I would grab as I dart for the door! (and maybe my wife.) If anyone is interested, I was thinking of posting a photo of them.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> Continued cold in NYC, and I've got to go to New Jersey this morning, to a place where a proper hat might not be so welcomed, so I've opted for a flat cap today.


In Jersey we appreciate nothing.


----------



## Howard

Crusty your scarves are quite beautiful.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> 1. Grey and pink are always great together!
> 2. About your hat selection - quite the diplomat with your wording?
> 3. Do you own any Dante Museum Masterpiece cameo cufflinks? I collect them, and should a fire ever break out at home, my drawer of these beauties would be the first and only thing I would grab as I dart for the door! (and maybe my wife.) If anyone is interested, I was thinking of posting a photo of them.


In reaction:

1). - Agreed
2). - I was referring less to the state and more to the office where I'd have no place to safely put a proper hat. Also, today's flat cap is new, and I thought that I'd give it a whirl. 
3). - I have none of the cufflinks that you mention, and I am sure that we all would be intrigued to see your collection.



crocto said:


> In Jersey we appreciate nothing.


See my statement #2 above - not a slam on the entire state - sorry if taken as such.



Howard said:


> Crusty your scarves are quite beautiful.


Thank you, Howard.

Finally, 50 for 50, quite right that my white handkerchief points were not crisp - I iron my own, but do not starch them - so sorry . . .


----------



## Roycru

In Palisades Park, with Malibu and the south-facing beaches off in the haze to my left.

Brooks Brothers jacket and tie, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Ralph Lauren Polo (Golf) Fair Isle sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.......


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and somewhat milder, if seasonably wintry temperatures in NYC. I've decided to try wearing an outfit made of "problem children" - today's shirt, the collar points are too long (hence the collar bar), and the tie and the braces are too bright to wear with most shirts, save for French blue. I leave it to you to determine if I've tamed these ornery elements . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - BB
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - gift shop, the Sheraton Palace Hotel, Madrid
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and somewhat milder, if seasonably wintry temperatures in NYC. I've decided to try wearing an outfit made of "problem children" - today's shirt, the collar points are too long (hence the collar bar), and the tie and the braces are too bright to wear with most shirts, save for French blue. I leave it to you to determine if I've tamed these ornery elements . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - BB
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Cufflinks - gift shop, the Sheraton Palace Hotel, Madrid
> Boots - Paul Stuart
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Tesi


I fear the shirt collar is too long to work in any combination.

The overcoat and scarf are sublime.


----------



## Howard

> Finally, 50 for 50, quite right that my white handkerchief points were not crisp - I iron my own, but do not starch them - so sorry . . .


Why do you iron your handkerchiefs?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Hat: Belk house brand
Jacket: Canali
Tie: Zadi Andrew's ties
PS: Belk house brand
Shirt: Belk house brand 
Pants: HSM
Shoes: Cole Haan

Excuse the Belk items, but things are practically given to me since I work at the corporate facility.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rufus4299

I wore this on Thursday last week. Friday was hectic and I didn't get any photos. Weekend outfits... who needs clothes on the weekend? Everything I wear at home ends up covered in the aftermath of some baby-related mishap anyway.



















Jacket: Oxxford. Last post I mentioned that the sleeves appeared wrong but were actually right. On this jacket they're wrong, and need to be shortened substantially. I just don't have a tailor nearby that I trust to work on a jacket of this quality, even if I did pay something like 97% off retail. Thanks ebay!
Shirt: OCBD from Natty Shirts (I ordered 5 shirts from them about 3 years ago, and I've been generally pleased with 4 of them; one was too thin and never really looked that good to begin with, then met with a pretty spectacular coffee disaster on a commuter bus)
Tie: wool (ebay box o'ties!) from James Pringle of Inverness
Square is cotton, homemade by my wife. But I don't think I like it much with this particular jacket. 
Trousers: Incotex 
Shoes: Chromexcel from Carmina with poorly-chosen(?) JAB socks. Looking at this picture, the shoes appear to be too big. They're not noticeably large when I'm wearing them, apart from a tiny bit of heel slippage. Maybe it's just from the way my leg was positioned.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Hat: Scala
Suit: Ralph Lauren (older model made in Canada, wool/cashmere blend)
Shirt: Banana Republic
Tie: The tie bar
Shoes: GH bass
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rufus4299

Boy howdy was it cold today, so time for a little something special!










Jacket is a patchwork (in quarters) green and brown Chipp I picked up off the trad exchange from TweedyDon. Thanks! Another view of the colors:










Shirt: ecru BB OCBD
Tie: wool blend Lanvin Paris (box o'ties, yeeeaw!)
Trousers: BB brown flannel. I tried to keep everything else simple and let the jacket be the star here. A bit worried everything is a little... brown? and plain? Not sure.
Belt: Orion Leather
Shoes: Meermin dark brown chukkas


----------



## RogerP

C-c-c-cold today! And not in the office, as you can probably guess.



Bonus watch pic:


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> C-c-c-cold today! And not in the office, as you can probably guess.
> 
> Bonus watch pic:


very nice Rog. Did you forget your boots?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> very nice Rog. Did you forget your boots?


Nope, weering the same boots in both pics - you just can't see them for the snow in the outdoor shot. :biggrin:


----------



## feneliailtis

Oh nice suit, but i think you can change your shirt into a solid color


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> See my statement #2 above - not a slam on the entire state - sorry if taken as such.


You can slam the entire state and the entire state, myself included, will agree with you. I work at a place where if something isn't bolted down there's a good chance it'll grow legs.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> You can slam the entire state and the entire state, myself included, will agree with you. I work at a place where if something isn't bolted down there's a good chance it'll grow legs.


I'll remember that when next I'm required to board the PATH train .

It's very cold here in NYC today - have brought out all the cold-weather clothes.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
PS - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Chouan

williamson said:


> Chouan - I can only agree with Shaver and Roger - an excellent winter _ensemble_.


Thank you.


----------



## Chouan

RogerP said:


> C-c-c-cold today! And not in the office, as you can probably guess.
> 
> Bonus watch pic:


A good look nevertheless!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: JAB
Sweater & Socks: Macy's
Cufflinks: Burberry
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Kendallroberts88

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: JAB
> Sweater & Socks: Macy's
> Cufflinks: Burberry
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


Do you not like the gray trousers with brown shoes combo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo2

*GREAT* combination, today! Those boots must feel good on such a cold day. The mercury dropped to 8 degrees in our neck of the woods, and snow is on the way! I'll send photos of cufflinks when I can figure it out. Even the cobwebs in my head are frozen.


----------



## RogerP

Good day m'lady. :evil:


----------



## Jimbo2

Very nice combination of hat and scarf!


RogerP said:


> Good day m'lady. :evil:


----------



## upr_crust

It looks like someone's been over to Goorin Brothers recently . . .  .


RogerP said:


> Good day m'lady. :evil:


----------



## Howard

Crusty, Is that hat you're wearing those Russian hats?


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Good day m'lady. :evil:


very nice Rog.


----------



## emanueleb

really nice colour match !


----------



## Ultra Classic

RogerP said:


> Good day m'lady. :evil:


As I also sport a fedora daily. I say touche' Roger.

The look is outstanding as usual.

Regards
Ultra Classic


----------



## upr_crust

Still cold, though not quite as cold as yesterday. Three pieces and flannel are still a good idea.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - BB
Vintage watch chain
PS - PRL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents. And that's a terrific windowpane crusty!


----------



## rufus4299

Good evening from the far east! Today was less cold than yesterday (which felt like -3F according to my weather app) but still pretty bracing, as they say. Yet it was bright and sunny, my bus ride remains toasty and I more or less have to remove my coat when teaching, as the classrooms are almost too warm. So, today I wore stripes:




























Blazer: Oxxford brown hopsack
Shirt: No-name Korean brand (to be replaced soon, as the collar is starting to show some wear)
Tie: Tiebar
Square: homemade (thanks again to my lovely wife)
Trousers: Zegna grey flannels
Shoes: Carmina chromexcel over Goldtoe socks

As always, your comments and criticism are welcome! I'm still trying to get better photos, so feel free to let me know how that's going also!


----------



## triumph

Beautiful scarf RogerP, but I would say the thread is incomplete without seeing your shoes :chinese:


RogerP said:


> Good day m'lady. :evil:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
Socks: Vince Camuto


----------



## Kendallroberts88

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
> Socks: Vince Camuto


Digging the brown shoes man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

triumph said:


> Beautiful scarf RogerP, but I would say the thread is incomplete without seeing your shoes :chinese:


Cheers. The boots worn with that outfit were my brown suede Carminas


----------



## crocto

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Digging the brown shoes man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And to answer your previous question (no brown shoes with grey) well I just don't do that. I prefer black with grey. But that's just me. I don't do navy with black either -I prefer navy with brown- which, if you read G. Bruce Boyer's new book, is a very Italian thing to do.


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Good day m'lady.




[extra text to post]


----------



## Balfour

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Shoes: John W. Nordstrom
> Socks: Vince Camuto


This is bad on many levels:

- gapingly open quarters;

- suit v tie colour is not good;

- tie length;

- don't wear a spotty tie with a patterned shirt.

Time for some TripEnglish truth around here rather than the usual love-in.


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> This is bad on many levels:
> 
> - gapingly open quarters;
> 
> - suit v tie colour is not good;
> 
> - tie length;
> 
> - don't wear a spotty tie with a patterned shirt.
> 
> Time for some TripEnglish truth around here rather than the usual love-in.


Amen. brother Balfour. My eyes were immediately drawn to the gaping quarters exposing the exta-long tie. Unsightly, for sure.

I will say that, were I crocto, I might have difficulty swallowing such pointed criticism by someone who doesn't post any of his own outfits.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I will say that, were I crocto, I might have difficulty swallowing such pointed criticism by someone who doesn't post any of his own outfits.[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly, and Balfour may be one of the best dressed on the forum, but we'll probably never know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balfour

FLCracka said:


> Amen. brother Balfour. My eyes were immediately drawn to the gaping quarters exposing the exta-long tie. Unsightly, for sure.
> 
> *I will say that, were I crocto, I might have difficulty swallowing such pointed criticism by someone who doesn't post any of his own outfits.*


That's a fair point. At The Other Forum, they have these threads characterised by the expression "soporific". That's Balfour. I'm never minded to post for that reason (and also for reasons of personal confidentiality). That doesn't invalidate critiques that stand or fall on the observations they make.

To give a flavour of my weekday suits, they are dreadfully soporific in two basic modes:

Plain navy suit, light blue shirt, solid navy tie; white linen pocket square:









Charcoal or mid-grey suit; pale blue shirt; plain navy tie; white linen pocket square:









Some of the details are different. For example, on shirts, button cuff and a collar between semi-spread and point. But there is a great deal I share in terms of what I favour with Connery's Bond and Frank Underwood (quite coincidentally). It just works as a uniform, basically.

So, basically, by Forum standards, *snooze*.

Now all bespoke. Exactly as I want it to be. But not of wider interest to forum peacocks.


----------



## RogerP

FLCracka said:


> I will say that, were I crocto, I might have difficulty swallowing such pointed criticism *by someone who doesn't post any of his own outfits.*


I can't recall seeing many of yours. Have I missed them, perhaps?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

RogerP said:


> I can't recall seeing many of yours. Have I missed them, perhaps?


On the trad "WAYWT" board FL posts pretty regularly. I think he's posted to this board but I may be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> I can't recall seeing many of yours. Have I missed them, perhaps?


I just did a rough count so I could be off by 1 or 2, but I've posted around 74 of my outfits since the start of 2015. So, yeah, a few.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> I just did a rough count so I could be off by 1 or 2, but I've posted around 74 of my outfits since the start of 2015. So, yeah, a few.


Well that escalated quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balfour

FLCracka said:


> I just did a rough count so I could be off by 1 or 2, but I've posted around 74 of my outfits since the start of 2015. So, yeah, a few.


I respect what you post. This is splendid:



FLCracka said:


> BB 1818 Madison Sack Blazer
> BB red/white U stripe OCBD
> Robert Talbott repp tie
> Britches grey flannels
> Alden/BB color 8 tassels


I'd do some things differently but only based on my ingrained English background.

I note you did not demur from my critique of crotco's post - most of what he posts is, I'm afraid, weak sauce.

B.


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> So, basically, by Forum standards, *snooze*.
> 
> Now all bespoke. Exactly as I want it to be. But not of wider interest to forum peacocks.


I wish you'd reconsider. A classic, understated yet elegant wardrobe would be of more interest here than you think. I don't consider "The Balfour" look a snooze at all. We could use a dose of your described aesthetic to balance out the forum's peacockness.


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> I respect what you post. This is splendid:
> 
> I'd do some things differently but only based on my ingrained English background.
> 
> I note you did not demur from my critique of crotco's post - most of what he posts is, I'm afraid, weak sauce.
> 
> B.


Thank you and I agree.


----------



## RogerP

Kendallroberts88 said:


> On the trad "WAYWT" board FL posts pretty regularly. I think he's posted to this board but I may be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, well I don't really do trad, so that would explain why I haven't seen them.


----------



## RogerP

FLCracka said:


> I just did a rough count so I could be off by 1 or 2, but I've posted around 74 of my outfits since the start of 2015. So, yeah, a few.


You seriously counted a year's worth of posts? Backs away slowly...... Quietly closes the door....


----------



## Howard

definitely a nice match Crusty.


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> You seriously counted a year's worth of posts? Backs away slowly...... Quietly closes the door....


Nope. Counted the number of different fit pics in my Photobucket folder, which correlates to the number posted on AAAC. Took about 20 seconds.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Cheers. The boots worn with that outfit were my brown suede Carminas


Those are some very good looking shoes.


----------



## orange fury

Cross post from trad, but realized it fit in more over here. Interview today, stopped by a restroom (which was pretty snazzy, actually):


















J Crew suit - J Hilburn shirt - Drakes tie - AE Boardrooms - Kent Wang PS - Tissot watch - Tiffany belt buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap


----------



## crocto

Balfour said:


> This is bad on many levels:
> 
> Time for some TripEnglish truth around here rather than the usual love-in.





Balfour said:


> That's a fair point. That doesn't invalidate critiques that stand or fall on the observations they make.
> 
> Now all bespoke..


Normally, I don't respond to trolls like you who complain about jeans, try to start flame wars, or suffer from ED. But I think I'm going to reply to this because yours seems like a particularly pathetic case.

First, that criticism isn't constructive. What you spewed through your octogenarian fingers didn't actually help anyone on this forum become a more learned dresser. I thought we were all here to help each become a better version of ourselves and not piss and moan on the internet like a sadistic old man. So you've literally actually detracted from the forum's purpose. Good job.

Second, because you've been acting like an old fart allow me to destroy and embarrass you on several of your now utterly worthless "critiques".

1. A yellow tie with a navy suit is pretty standard. In fact, even old folks -albeit with a slightly more enlightened attitude towards others- have worn this. They also not stodgy, old grumps and probably actually enjoy life instead of complaining about stuff on the internet. You know, like a teenager would.

2. No spotted tie with a patterned shirt? Since when? Who made this rule up? The League of Geezers? But fine. Let's check with some old dudes and see what they say. Picking a name at random we'll try Orazio Luciano. Wonder if he ever wore a spot tie with a stripe shirt. Yup, he did. Doesn't that piss you off when people don't listen to the rule you literally pulled from your slow-shutter-speed rear end?

3. If you actually bothered to look at the photo you can very clearly see my tie is at or slightly below my belt buckle. I would imagine you have better things to do than stare at my crotch (flattered thanks but spoken for!) but apparently not because we're having this conversation.

4. James Bond suit is too tight. The world is still functioning.

Now I didn't bother to go and look at your posts to see if you posted in this thread but I'm guessing not. Because that's how trolls roll. So I'm going to troll you one better. Show us your bespoke suits. In fact, you know what, show us the receipts and tailoring slips or whatever piece of paperwork that says you paid 5,000 pounds for them on Saville Row. And if you can't produce the paperwork well, then, GFTO.

Until then quit posting dumbass threads about jeans, lying about your totally awesome! bespoke wardrobe given to you by the sartorial angels, and actively being an all-around douchebag. And if you can't do that then you'll continue to get treated like a troll.

By the way, you were right, it was time for some Trip-style truth telling.


----------



## Balfour

crocto said:


> Normally, I don't respond to trolls like you who complain about jeans, try to start flame wars, or suffer from ED. But I think I'm going to reply to this because yours seems like a particularly pathetic case.
> 
> First, that criticism isn't constructive. What you spewed through your octogenarian fingers didn't actually help anyone on this forum become a more learned dresser. I thought we were all here to help each become a better version of ourselves and not piss and moan on the internet like a sadistic old man. So you've literally actually detracted from the forum's purpose. Good job.
> 
> Second, because you've been acting like an old fart allow me to destroy and embarrass you on several of your now utterly worthless "critiques".
> 
> 1. A yellow tie with a navy suit is pretty standard. In fact, even old folks -albeit with a slightly more enlightened attitude towards others- have worn this. They also not stodgy, old grumps and probably actually enjoy life instead of complaining about stuff on the internet. You know, like a teenager would.
> 
> 2. No spotted tie with a patterned shirt? Since when? Who made this rule up? The League of Geezers? But fine. Let's check with some old dudes and see what they say. Picking a name at random we'll try Orazio Luciano. Wonder if he ever wore a spot tie with a stripe shirt. Yup, he did. Doesn't that piss you off when people don't listen to the rule you literally pulled from your slow-shutter-speed rear end?
> 
> 3. If you actually bothered to look at the photo you can very clearly see my tie is at or slightly below my belt buckle. I would imagine you have better things to do than stare at my crotch (flattered thanks but spoken for!) but apparently not because we're having this conversation.
> 
> 4. James Bond suit is too tight. The world is still functioning.
> 
> Now I didn't bother to go and look at your posts to see if you posted in this thread but I'm guessing not. Because that's how trolls roll. So I'm going to troll you one better. Show us your bespoke suits. In fact, you know what, show us the receipts and tailoring slips or whatever piece of paperwork that says you paid 5,000 pounds for them on Saville Row. And if you can't produce the paperwork well, then, GFTO.
> 
> Until then quit posting dumbass threads about jeans, lying about your totally awesome! bespoke wardrobe given to you by the sartorial angels, and actively being an all-around douchebag. And if you can't do that then you'll continue to get treated like a troll.
> 
> By the way, you were right, it was time for some Trip-style truth telling.
> 
> View attachment 15709


:laughing:

Touched a nerve, did I?


----------



## upr_crust

Still seasonably cold in NYC, and I find myself needing to cross the river this evening (a business social gathering in Jersey City), hence a flat cap instead of a proper hat (don't know the coat check situation at this evening's venue), and a simpler get-up than I wore yesterday (don't know what might overly excite the natives on the PATH train later this evening . . .)

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett, London
Cufflinks - Museum of Art, Rhode Island School of Design
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Cap - Stetson, vian JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## FLMike

FLCracka said:


> I will say that, were I crocto, I might have difficulty swallowing such pointed criticism by someone who doesn't post any of his own outfits.


I had a feeling....


----------



## 16412

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...st006/IMG_0610 1108x1280_zpsgv7jihk2.jpg.html

Like shirt, tie, hardware and even the suspenders. Nicely fancy.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I definitely like the colors of black blue and purple on you.


----------



## sskim3

FLCracka said:


> I had a feeling....


Wow... Decided to go back a page... And wtf...

I enjoyed crocto's postings. It definitely added some color and most importantly more activity in the thread.

Some I didn't agree with, but always respected the boldness and uniqueness.


----------



## immanuelrx

Crocto, keep on doing what you are doing. No one (with the exception of people like Roger, Shaver, and Crusty) is going to hit it out of the park every time they post, but you still post all the time and I am glad you do. There were a few little things i would have done differently with your outfit, but conveying those issues could have been handled with more class. Here is hoping you continue to post your outfits. Enjoy your weekend good Sir!


----------



## emanueleb

Total look : Zegna
Shoes : GuidoMaggi


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and I'm giving my latest indulgence (today's leather jacket) an airing.

Jacket - Marc New York Andrew Marc
Shirt, sweater, trousers, cap - BB
Boots - Cheaney
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## Shaver

It is worth noting, for those who may not be aware, that crocto's proportions are outside of the range that OTR garments may easily accommodate - which may well present him with challenges that others here have not considered. Whilst crocto's choices may not always align with my own preferences, I could also say this of upr upon occasion, this is to be reasonably expected amongst a diverse membership. I would be dismayed if his regular contributions were to cease and trust that this will not occur.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver, I'm disappointed in you for not commenting on my hacking pockets.


----------



## Chouan

A very pleasing ensemble.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Friday, and I'm giving my latest indulgence (today's leather jacket) an airing.
> 
> Jacket - Marc New York Andrew Marc
> Shirt, sweater, trousers, cap - BB
> Boots - Cheaney
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


very nice Crusty, I see it's a laid back look, Is it not?


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> Shaver, I'm disappointed in you for not commenting on my hacking pockets.


I sloped off early from work yesterday but had intended to comment upon your contribution anon. A fine ensemble and very much to my taste. I wondered, however, given the variation of colour in the images, which of the pics you feel most accurately portrays the cloth of the coat?


----------



## Balfour

GuidoMaggi Shoes said:


> Total look : Zegna
> Shoes : GuidoMaggi


Oh, good grief.


----------



## Shaver

GuidoMaggi Shoes said:


> Total look : Zegna
> Shoes : GuidoMaggi


The anti-Balfour.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> The anti-things classical and tasteful.


FTFY.

I often think a forum name change is called for: 'Andy's Style Forum' would present obvious difficulties, but 'Andy's Classical Style Forum' might work.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> The anti-Balfour.


You raise an interesting point here. There are a number of categories in play, at least including the following:

Category 1: People who don't dress within the parameters of classical style at all.

For example, the post to which I was responding which prompted your post quoted above.

Category 2: People:


who dress within the parameters of classical style,
who demonstrating consummate taste (in colour and pattern matching, in fit, etc.), but
who have personal preferences different to my own.

For example, upr is someone for whom I have tremendous respect. But in the language of CuffDaddy (and as acknowledged by both of us in different places) he is pro-detail and I am anti-detail.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ou-Pro-Detail-or-Anti-Detail&highlight=detail

Category 3: People who dress, to some degree at least, within the parameters of classical style but who do not demonstrate taste or skill (in matters of either fit or the combinations they put together).

I would argue that Category 1 is not really anti-Balfour (although I would form part of the body of those opposed to it), but rather anti-the long-standing tastes of the forum.

Category 2 is not anti-Balfour at all - it's something I respect, but just not something for me.

Category 3 is just poorly dressed.


----------



## Howard

Balfour said:


> Oh, good grief.


I agree, Why isn't he wearing socks?


----------



## CornoUltimo

Cross post from trad forum:
These have been the highlights of the past few weeks
mostly a mix of Patrick James, Brooks Brothers, J Press, Bills Khakis, Lands End, Robert Talbott


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> I sloped off early from work yesterday but had intended to comment upon your contribution anon. A fine ensemble and very much to my taste. I wondered, however, given the variation of colour in the images, which of the pics you feel most accurately portrays the cloth of the coat?


Thanks, Shaver.

Apologies for the less than optimal lighting in my photos. Our home is older with few ceiling lights, and the days have been gray and dreary. Here is an "outtake" photo with a closer view of the cloth in that HT jacket:

I think this represents the true colors fairly well.

As an aside, my Dunn and Alexandre HT jackets have the thickest cloth. Thorn and bullet-proof.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, I see it's a laid back look, Is it not?


It was a laid back look, indeed. My attire for today is so laid back, I refuse to photograph it - dressing for post-blizzard is an exercise in basic body coverage, not style.



Balfour said:


> Oh, good grief.


Exactly.



Howard said:


> I agree, Why isn't he wearing socks?


Wearing dress shoes without socks outside of the context of resort wear is what fashion stylists do when they are bored and are out of ideas as to how to otherwise add visual interest to a fashion shoot. Just ignore them.

As for Balfour's comments in re: pro-detail vs. anti-detail - I would express it more as Balfour is a minimalist, I am a maximalist .


----------



## triumph

Those are beautiful shoes RogerP. I need to get one myself. Can they be paired with suits or sports coat?



RogerP said:


> Cheers. The boots worn with that outfit were my brown suede Carminas


----------



## nnjacob

triumph said:


> Those are beautiful shoes RogerP. I need to get one myself. Can they be paired with suits or sports coat?


Coincidentally, I just placed my order for a pair right before seeing this. May not have been my most fiscally responsible move, though...

Roger, I know you're a big fan of nanoprotector for suede. About how often would you apply it to boots like these?


----------



## upr_crust

The design problem for today was - how to integrate a very practical but ugly pair of hiking boots (due to conditions underfoot in the wake of this weekend's blizzard) into an outfit worthy of a meet-up of other cyber-sartorialists (from That Other Website) this evening at a wine bar/restaurant in Murray Hill. Below are the results.

Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, trousers, and cap - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Keen
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> ...
> 
> As for Balfour's comments in re: pro-detail vs. anti-detail - I would express it more as Balfour is a minimalist, I am a maximalist .


:beer:

Equally valid perspectives. It's all about execution.


----------



## espressocycle

I'm wearing the world's ugliest Timberland boots. Seriously, I get depressed every time I look at my feet. I bought them for $10 as beater shoes for snow, but I can't even.


----------



## Howard

looking nice Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

espressocycle said:


> I'm wearing the world's ugliest Timberland boots. Seriously, I get depressed every time I look at my feet. I bought them for $10 as beater shoes for snow, but I can't even.


I feel your pain.



Howard said:


> looking nice Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

This is what I hope to be the final day of defensive footwear - the snow in the streets of New York is melting at an admirable pace.

The Crusty Crouch shot can be interpreted in several ways today - either a). the subject is half-asleep; b). the subject is trying not to look at the ugly things on his feet; or c). shutter speed is a *****. I leave interpretation to you.

Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, trousers, overcoat - BB
PS - New & Lingwood
Boots - Keen
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## upr_crust

Whether or not the streets of New York are fit for proper shoe leather, the regime of hiking boots is over.

Today's suit is just back from the alterations tailor, after having the jacket taken in, and the trousers tapered. Before and after photos below:

Before:



After:



Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## RogerP

triumph said:


> Those are beautiful shoes RogerP. I need to get one myself. Can they be paired with suits or sports coat?


Thanks. I more frequently pair them with sport coats as below, though with a textured fabric I think they would be fine with a suit. I don't generally pair suede with worsted.



nnjacob said:


> Coincidentally, I just placed my order for a pair right before seeing this. May not have been my most fiscally responsible move, though...
> 
> Roger, I know you're a big fan of nanoprotector for suede. About how often would you apply it to boots like these?


I take the boots right out of the box when new, give a light brushing to raise the nap, then two coats of nanoprotector, allowing 20-30min drying time between coats and after the last application. Then you're good to go. Reapplication depends on frequency of nature of use.


----------



## RogerP

At the departure lounge.


----------



## Howard

very nice scarf Crusty but where's your tie?


----------



## Roycru

Impersonating a Maxfield Parrish painting earlier today. For a closer look and details of what I am wearing, please see the picture that I posted in the Trad WAYWN thread today. Thank You......


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, a day for purple and funky socks . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - BB
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino

Pictures to follow - Photobucket is having technical issues . . . .


----------



## crocto

From yesterday.

Suit & Sweater: Banana Republic
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Friday, a day for purple and funky socks . . .
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> PS - BB
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> Pictures to follow - Photobucket is having technical issues . . . .


very nice socks.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Friday, a day for purple and funky socks . . .
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> PS - BB
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> Pictures to follow - Photobucket is having technical issues . . . .


This is completely unacceptable. Has my adult life equalled my childhood dreams - no. Am I battered and bruised daily in a cold callous world - yes. Are my sartorial realities depressingly inadequate versus my hopes and aspirations - very much so.

But everyday, I come on to Ask Andy and look to see what ridiculously gorgeous and perfect outfit Upper Crust is wearing - highlighted by his thoughtful and artistic montage of pictures. This is all that is left of my youthful wardrobe ambitions and dreams - vicariously living through another man's incredible clothing splendor. Am I proud of this - no, but there it is.

So this "thumbnail" adumbrated display will not do. Photobucket must fix its technical issue; it cannot deny me my last ligature to sartorial excellence.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> This is completely unacceptable. Has my adult life equalled my childhood dreams - no. Am I battered and bruised daily in a cold callous world - yes. Are my sartorial realities depressingly inadequate versus my hopes and aspirations - very much so.
> 
> But everyday, I come on to Ask Andy and look to see what ridiculously gorgeous and perfect outfit Upper Crust is wearing - highlighted by his thoughtful and artistic montage of pictures. This is all that is left of my youthful wardrobe ambitions and dreams - vicariously living through another man's incredible clothing splendor. Am I proud of this - no, but there it is.
> 
> So this "thumbnail" adumbrated display will not do. Photobucket must fix its technical issue; it cannot deny me my last ligature to sartorial excellence.


Patience, FF, patience - all will be revealed as soon as Photobucket comes back to life (oddly enough, not as of yet, so there are lot of technicians at Photobucket having a very bad day, I would posit).

When they return to life, I will update the posting, though, after your most flattering and amusing jeremiad, I am sure that it will be an anti-climax.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> This is what I hope to be the final day of defensive footwear - the snow in the streets of New York is melting at an admirable pace.
> 
> The Crusty Crouch shot can be interpreted in several ways today - either a). the subject is half-asleep; b). the subject is trying not to look at the ugly things on his feet; or c). shutter speed is a *****. I leave interpretation to you.
> 
> Blazer, waistcoat, shirt, trousers, overcoat - BB
> PS - New & Lingwood
> Boots - Keen
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Cap - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


Awesome Scarf and overcoat. Great shades and style.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice socks.


Thank you, Howard



fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome Scarf and overcoat. Great shades and style.


Thank you, Fifty. The overcoat was snatched from the warehouse sale at Brooks Bros. several years ago at a bargain price, and the scarf was bought by my late husband sometime in the 1980's.

Friday, a day for purple and funky socks (now with proper pictures, courtesy of Photobucket reviving itself). . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - 
PS - BB
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What color is that scarf?


----------



## RogerP

Today


----------



## charlesw

Upr:
That tie! Wow... 
I want... 

Peaked lapels on the other hand - I can do without! (I'm just not elegant enough, in my own little mind, for them)

And, the gentle matchiness of the pocket square and the tie is perfect.

Sigh... s o m e d a y . . .


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today


nice photo.


----------



## lbv2k

RogerP said:


> Today


This made my day. Fantastic !


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, What color is that scarf?


Howard, Friday's scarf has several colors in it, but the main background color is a blue-green.



charlesw said:


> Upr:
> That tie! Wow...
> I want...
> 
> Peaked lapels on the other hand - I can do without! (I'm just not elegant enough, in my own little mind, for them)
> 
> And, the gentle matchiness of the pocket square and the tie is perfect.
> 
> Sigh... s o m e d a y . . .


Not to upset your apple cart too much, but you'll have to put up with peaked lapels again today - so sorry . Glad that you liked Friday's tie - it is one of my more favorite Charvets.

Monday, and a short week, sartorially, for me, as I'll be flying off overseas Thursday evening (London, Lisbon, day trip to Paris), and Wednesday is to be a monsoon here in NYC, from all reports, so postings for this week will be today and tomorrow. I'll try to make them worthwhile.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Chester Barrie
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC.


----------



## Luis50

Those boots! Details on them and the jacket please.



RogerP said:


> Today


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like how the tie and scarf color match each other.


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> nice photo.





lbv2k said:


> This made my day. Fantastic !





Luis50 said:


> Those boots! Details on them and the jacket please.


Thanks gents, much appreciated.

The jacket is Cucinelli.

The boots are St. Crispin's "PC" Boot:


----------



## Roycru

Yesterday the wind huffed and puffed like the Big Bad Wolf and blew this billboard over and blew many solar panels off roofs, which might prove that Nature abhors billboards and solar panels.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece navy chalk stripe suit (that I got in the seventies), pink OCBD shirt, BB#1 repp tie, and argyle socks, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


----------



## CornoUltimo

Very nice Roycru, the pink and navy is wonderful . We felt the wind and also got some rain up here over the weekend too.


----------



## emanueleb

Pants: Corneliani
Shoes: GuidoMaggi (scarpe rialzate italiane) dress


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I like how the tie and scarf color match each other.


Thank you, Howard. There are days that I even do things like that on purpose .

A cooler day today in NYC than yesterday, but dry - as opposed to tomorrow's weather, which will be wet and windy, from all reports. As this will be my last posting until I return from abroad in two weeks time, I thought that I should pull out all the stops.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Canali
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino homburg


----------



## RogerP

Crusty - that is perfection.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Pronto Uomo Platinum
Shirt: Charles Tyrwhit
Tie & PS: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Crusty - that is perfection.


I definitely agree with Rog.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Crusty - that is perfection.


Agreed. It won't make up for two weeks of no posts, but what a going away post.

Have a great trip. I assume, as usual, some sartorial shopping will be incorporated and we all will benefit as we'll see the results when you return.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Crusty - that is perfection.





Howard said:


> I definitely agree with Rog.





Fading Fast said:


> Agreed. It won't make up for two weeks of no posts, but what a going away post.
> 
> Have a great trip. I assume, as usual, some sartorial shopping will be incorporated and we all will benefit as we'll see the results when you return.


Thank you all, gentlemen. I realize that FF will probably need doses of calmative drugs by the time that Presidents Day rolls around, going into Crusty Withdrawal, but yes, in the sale season, some new swag may make its way into my luggage coming back to the US. All will be revealed upon my return - along with some "lifestyle" photos from the trip, I'm sure.


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Thanks gents, much appreciated.
> 
> The jacket is Cucinelli.
> 
> The boots are St. Crispin's "PC" Boot:


My goodness those boots are Killer! Congratulations!


----------



## emanueleb

Pants by Brunello Cucinelli
Shoes by GuidoMaggi (scarpe con rialzo italiane) bespoke "Beverly Hills" toe cap in burnished cognac full grain italian leather


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Thomas Pink
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Alfani
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## RogerP

No full fit pics to offer just now, but in reference to the recent discussion elsewhere on the forum, those who abhor the pairing of a Chelsea boots with a suit should look away...

You have been warned! :cold:


----------



## FLMike

Shagadelic, baby....


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> No full fit pics to offer just now, but in reference to the recent discussion elsewhere on the forum, those who abhor the pairing of a Chelsea boots with a suit should look away...
> 
> You have been warned! :cold:


Chelsea boots are fine with suits! I think they look great Roger.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you all, gentlemen. I realize that FF will probably need doses of calmative drugs by the time that Presidents Day rolls around, going into Crusty Withdrawal, but yes, in the sale season, some new swag may make its way into my luggage coming back to the US. All will be revealed upon my return - along with some "lifestyle" photos from the trip, I'm sure.


So maybe you can dress up like Washington or Lincoln? Would that be a problem? LOL


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Thomas Pink
Cufflinks: T.M. Lewin
Socks: Express
Shoes: Black Brown 1826


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> So maybe you can dress up like Washington or Lincoln? Would that be a problem? LOL


As it is, on Presidents Day, I should be in Lisbon, Portugal, and I am very unsure that the natives there would understand the reference, were I to disguise myself as George or Abe. In any event, it would not help to assuage FadingFast's lack of daily posting from me .


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> As it is, on Presidents Day, I should be in Lisbon, Portugal, and I am very unsure that the natives there would understand the reference, were I to disguise myself as George or Abe. In any event, it would not help to assuage FadingFast's lack of daily posting from me .


enjoy your time in Lisbon.


----------



## gcasoy

Nice shoes, very nice.



crocto said:


> Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie: Thomas Pink
> Cufflinks: T.M. Lewin
> Socks: Express
> Shoes: Black Brown 1826


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> As it is, on Presidents Day, I should be in Lisbon, Portugal, and I am very unsure that the natives there would understand the reference, were I to disguise myself as George or Abe. In any event, it would not help to assuage FadingFast's lack of daily posting from me .


Right now, I am huddled on the floor in the corner of my apartment, lights out, sweating but cold to the touch, scratching furiously at my skin, while shaking nervously with a too-alert look in my glassy eyes. Upr update withdrawal is brutal.


----------



## RogerP

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Very sharp Roger. The "in the wild" shots emphasize how comfortable you are in your clothes, how you wear them and not the other way around. That is a skill that, no matter how nice your clothes are, you still need to make it all work.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thank you FF!


----------



## crocto

RogerP said:


> Happy Friday everyone.


I like that watch. Can you give more info on it?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Very sharp Roger. The "in the wild" shots emphasize how comfortable you are in your clothes, how you wear them and not the other way around. That is a skill that, no matter how nice your clothes are, you still need to make it all work.


+1 to that. You set a standard for casual Friday. Need a good reason not to wear jeans? Because what Roger's wearing looks better than jeans.


----------



## RogerP

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1 to that. You set a standard for casual Friday. Need a good reason not to wear jeans? Because what Roger's wearing looks better than jeans.


Thanks much!



crocto said:


> I like that watch. Can you give more info on it?


Cheers. It's a Universal Geneve Compax Chronograph that I picked up circa 1991.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

RogerP said:


> Happy Friday everyone.


Awesome combination sir, its simply perfect in the sunny outdoors.


----------



## Greenshirt

RogerP said:


> Happy Friday everyone.


I really love the jacket/shoes combo. Is that a C&J tobacco suede shoes? I have a tobacco suede shoes but hardly wear them because I am not sure how to pair that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RogerP

fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome combination sir, its simply perfect in the sunny outdoors.





Greenshirt said:


> I really love the jacket/shoes combo. Is that a C&J tobacco suede shoes? I have a tobacco suede shoes but hardly wear them because I am not sure how to pair that. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks gents. The shoes are Vass midbrown suede on the F last. They can really take on different shades in varied lighting. In the bright sun they have a reddish cast. In the shade, that all but disappears:


----------



## Balfour

Roger, I like that very much - it manages to be subdued as a whole (even with the pronounced overcheck in the coat) while full of visual interest and little details.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much Balfour!


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Happy Friday everyone.


very nice Rog, where was the picture taken?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> very nice Rog, where was the picture taken?


Cheers Howard,

They were taken at the Bronte Marina in my hometown of Oakville, Ontario.


----------



## emanueleb

Suit by Ermenegildo Zegna

Double monk in burnished full grain italian leather patina effect by GuidoMaggi le scarpe con rialzo italiane fatte a mano


----------



## CornoUltimo

Crosspost from trad forum


----------



## RogerP

CornoUltimo, I offer no comment from a Trad perspective, which I do not begin to comprehend.

But two things struck me right away:

1) I wouldn't generally choose to pair cords with a jacket and tie - I just find them too informal for that. A jacket, yes, I'd be far more likely to pair them with an open collar shirt or a knit. 

2) I would not pair tan loafers with dark chocolate brown trousers of any kind - the contrast is to sharp and prominent.


----------



## Balfour

^ Woollen tie, tattersall shirt and cords with a tweed jacket can look great. Agree about the loafers.


----------



## williamson

RogerP said:


> ... I wouldn't generally choose to pair cords with a jacket and tie - I just find them too informal for that. A jacket, yes, I'd be far more likely to pair them with an open collar shirt or a knit.





Balfour said:


> ^ Woollen tie, tattersall shirt and cords with a tweed jacket can look great. Agree about the loafers.


I'm not very keen on this particular blue-brown colour combination, but otherwise strongly agree with Balfour.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Cheers Howard,
> 
> They were taken at the Bronte Marina in my hometown of Oakville, Ontario.


That's a nice view.


----------



## CornoUltimo

From the trad perspective wearing a jacket and tie with cords is perfectly fine. Gamma had an stellar outfit with cords just the other day.
The loafers aren't tan, they're more of a chili, this isn't really shown by the lighting.
I don't particularly find anything wrong with the combination, but I am heavily biased by the trad sphere.


----------



## RogerP

CornoUltimo said:


> From the trad perspective wearing a jacket and tie with cords is perfectly fine. Gamma had an stellar outfit with cords just the other day.
> The loafers aren't tan, they're more of a chili, this isn't really shown by the lighting.
> I don't particularly find anything wrong with the combination, but I am heavily biased by the trad sphere.


I am wholly unbiased by any trad perspective and would not choose to dress up cords with a tie. That may be pure awesomeness in a trad context but that context is not mine.

I am given to understand that pairing penny loafers with a suit is also trad-tastic but that is something else I would avoid.


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> That's a nice view.


Cheers. I do love that spot.


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> I am given to understand that pairing penny loafers with a suit is also trad-tastic but that is something else I would avoid.


Out of the hundreds of trad fit pics I've seen in the eight years I've been hanging around the Trad Forum, I don't think I've ever seen penny loafers worn with a suit....unless it was possibly done with a seersucker or poplin summer suit.


----------



## FLMike

BB Golden Fleece suit
CT shirt
Hermes tie
Alden/BB color 8 tassels
Tiffany cuff links


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I will wear cords with a jacket and tie. It does need a heavy tweed to work well, though camel hair can be nice.

I will also wear tan shoes with dark brown trousers, but usually only when I'm dressing rather casually. Or when I feel like doing something especially bold.

Then again, though I normally dress quite Ivy, this week I have one Ivy rig, one hybrid, and one which, at least in the details, is probably more at home here than on the other side of the forum.










This is a suit from 1967 that I don't wear enough - a 4x1 DB, which is kind of gross but I will make an exception.










... And this is from Hickey Freeman, with narrow lapels and not much waist supression so, even though it's a 2010 skinny-ish suit with a high button stance, it nearly has the look.


----------



## Jimbo2

Fl Cracka, Excellent ensemble! Beautiful tie/suit combination!
Pertaining to the earlier discussion, IMO, shoes and socks, in most cases, should not be lighter in color than the pants.
I wear sweaters with cords, not sport coats.


----------



## FLMike

Jimbo2 said:


> Fl Cracka, Excellent ensemble! Beautiful tie/suit combination!


Thank you sir. I'm not sure if it comes across in my lousy pics, but the shirt is light pink.


----------



## RogerP

FL Cracka has a really good look overall that would be improved by the addition of a pocket square and the substitution of a pair of proper Oxfords for the loafers with pom-poms.


----------



## upr_crust

For those of you Crusty-deprived, I and two regular posters at That Other Website had lunch in London today, and a photo of the event was posted by Cleav in the What Are You Wearing Right Now thread in the Classic Menswear section of the forum (styleforum.net). If you are interested, go take a peek.


----------



## MaxBuck

CornoUltimo said:


> From the trad perspective wearing a jacket and tie with cords is perfectly fine. Gamma had an stellar outfit with cords just the other day.
> The loafers aren't tan, they're more of a chili, this isn't really shown by the lighting.
> I don't particularly find anything wrong with the combination, but I am heavily biased by the trad sphere.


I'm not at all troubled by any of your choices, CU, though I look askance at suits worn with button-down collars. My tastes are less refined, perhaps, than RogerP's, though I don't let that interfere with my "taboos."


----------



## immanuelrx

upr_crust said:


> For those of you Crusty-deprived, I and two regular posters at That Other Website had lunch in London today, and a photo of the event was posted by Cleav in the What Are You Wearing Right Now thread in the Classic Menswear section of the forum (styleforum.net). If you are interested, go take a peek.


For some reason, I was under the assumption that the Cleav hyperlink was the link to the photo you are speaking of. I was sadly mistaken....


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> For those of you Crusty-deprived, I and two regular posters at That Other Website had lunch in London today, and a photo of the event was posted by Cleav in the What Are You Wearing Right Now thread in the Classic Menswear section of the forum (styleforum.net). If you are interested, go take a peek.


Where did you lunch, if I may ask?


----------



## boltonguy

Is that realtree camo on your iphone case


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> For those of you Crusty-deprived, I and two regular posters at That Other Website had lunch in London today, and a photo of the event was posted by Cleav in the What Are You Wearing Right Now thread in the Classic Menswear section of the forum (styleforum.net). If you are interested, go take a peek.


Everyone looked very smart as expected.


----------



## upr_crust

immanuelrx said:


> For some reason, I was under the assumption that the Cleav hyperlink was the link to the photo you are speaking of. I was sadly mistaken....


Working with a tablet and hotel WiFi, there are limits to what one can do - linking URL's was a bit beyond me.



Balfour said:


> Where did you lunch, if I may ask?


The Northall at the Corinthia Hotel in Northumberland Avenue.



RogerP said:


> Everyone looked very smart as expected.


Thank you, Roger. It is amazing that we weren't blown out of our seats, the winds were so bad yesterday.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> The Northall at the Corinthia Hotel in Northumberland Avenue.


I've been to the Bassoon Bar there - it was very convenient for my old stomping ground in Westminster. If you're still in London, do consider trying the Library Bar at the Lanesborough (or Duke's Hotel, for the martinis).


----------



## Balfour

crocto said:


> Suit: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt: Thomas Pink
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
> Socks: Alfani
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy





crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt, Tie, & Cufflinks: Charles Tyrwhitt


Both shirts more appropriate to a hoedown than a suit.


----------



## crocto

Probably too much pink in this. Oh well early Valentine's Day.

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Esquire
Sweater: Banana Republic


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> I've been to the Bassoon Bar there - it was very convenient for my old stomping ground in Westminster. If you're still in London, do consider trying the Library Bar at the Lanesborough (or Duke's Hotel, for the martinis).


I've been to the Library Bar at the Lanesborough several times, usually in the company of a friend of mine who lives locally and who has a taste for expensive watering holes. I have never been to Duke's, but I also don't drink martinis.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> I've been to the Library Bar at the Lanesborough several times, usually in the company of a friend of mine who lives locally and who has a taste for expensive watering holes. I have never been to Duke's, but I also don't drink martinis.


I suspect if he lives locally it isn't expensive! I am fond of the Lanesborough - you can always get a good table and be assured of a civilised crowd.


----------



## Roycru

For those who might like to see more bow ties posted in this thread.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, BB#1 repp tie, and Argyle socks, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, and Allen-Edmonds black Rutledges.......


----------



## adept

^^^^ Looks great ^^^^


----------



## RogerP

Roycru - that's quite smashing.


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, tie, and buckle/strap (hard to tell in my crappy pics that the suit's bead stripe is light blue)
CT shirt
Alden 660


----------



## Shaver

If you will permit my minor drift from the thrust of this thread, I do like to observe manicured nails, such as these, which are to my mind a firm indicator that a fellow's other qualities will be admirable.



FLCracka said:


> BB suit, tie, and buckle/strap (hard to tell in my crappy pics that the suit's bead stripe is light blue)
> CT shirt
> Alden 660


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Buffalo David Bitton
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shoes & Socks: Banana Republic


----------



## emanueleb

Suit by Corneliani

Toe cap in cognac burnished full grain italian leather patina effect by GuidoMaggi le scarpe rialzate italiane fatte a mano


----------



## Jimbo2

FlCracka: Once again, a beautiful combination of suit and tie. Subtle and elegant. Thanks for the BLACK shoes, also. My departed father always wore a monogrammed belt buckle . . . thanks for the memory!


----------



## FLMike

Jimbo2 said:


> FlCracka: Once again, a beautiful combination of suit and tie. Subtle and elegant. Thanks for the BLACK shoes, also. My departed father always wore a monogrammed belt buckle . . . thanks for the memory!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dmontez

GuidoMaggi Shoes said:


> Suit by Corneliani


Are you sure?


----------



## Howard

Roycru said:


> For those who might like to see more bow ties posted in this thread.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, BB#1 repp tie, and Argyle socks, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, and Allen-Edmonds black Rutledges.......


I like that tie Roy.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I need a new hole in my belt.


----------



## RogerP

That's quite sharp Y-Repp.


----------



## FLMike

LE tweed sport coat
BB pink 132q and trousers
The devil's loafer
Tiffany buckle on BB gator strap


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Michael Kors


----------



## Roycru

@Howard,

Thank you. The tie that you like is a current item at Brooks Brothers. Here's the link to it.......

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB#1...dwvar_A456_Color=BLPK&contentpos=34&cgid=0210


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I need a new hole in my belt.


And a higher rise?:devil:

Like the tie. Blazer / pants a well-executed classic.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> That's quite sharp Y-Repp.


Thanks!


Balfour said:


> And a higher rise?:devil:
> 
> Like the tie. Blazer / pants a well-executed classic.


They're cut to sit about an inch higher, but they're a little loose at the waist, so they've slipped down. That extra hole would cure that nicely, I think.

Here's today (and you might have noticed, though I don't have a white linen hank I'm happy with at the moment, I've kinda taken your advice on hanks):


----------



## RogerP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're cut to sit about an inch higher, but they're a little loose at the waist, so they've slipped down. That extra hole would cure that nicely, I think.
> 
> Here's today (and you might have noticed, though I don't have a white linen hank I'm happy with at the moment, I've kinda taken your advice on hanks):


Not trying to be provocative, but I find I like everything BUT the square. With dark suit, shirt and tie, a white PS can look too stark and thus pull the eye. That's what I'm seeing here. A darker tone with less sheen would be preferable, IMO.


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Not trying to be provocative, but I find I like everything BUT the square. With dark suit, shirt and tie, a white PS can look too stark and thus pull the eye. That's what I'm seeing here. A darker tone with less sheen would be preferable, IMO.


An alternative fix is simply to display less of it; I like a 'modified TV fold' (edge displayed (not 'puffed' or points up), but slightly more rumpled and rippled).


----------



## Balfour

Lovely combination of colours and textures, gamma.


----------



## gamma68

Balfour said:


> Lovely combination of colours and textures, gamma.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

RogerP said:


> Not trying to be provocative, but I find I like everything BUT the square. With dark suit, shirt and tie, a white PS can look too stark and thus pull the eye. That's what I'm seeing here. A darker tone with less sheen would be preferable, IMO.





Balfour said:


> An alternative fix is simply to display less of it; I like a 'modified TV fold' (edge displayed (not 'puffed' or points up), but slightly more rumpled and rippled).


Thanks. I think less would, in this case, be more - it kept riding up, for whatever reason. But, yes, I think especially with the madder tie and striped shirt I could have worn the right patterned hank to good effect. But I couldn't think of the right one.

Here's today:


----------



## RogerP

Balfour said:


> Lovely combination of colours and textures, gamma.


Ditto that - well done.

From the Friday challenge on the other forum (Checks!)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Gamma, are those moleskins? Good day for them here; it's 20F!


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Gamma, are those moleskins? Good day for them here; it's 20F!


Nope. They're Brooks Brothers dress twills.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

And I'm in similar Banana dress twills today:

Loretta cashmere sweater
Woolovers cotton cashmere vest
BB Gatsby shirt
Luciano Barbera tie
BB brown suede chukkas


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Ditto that - well done.
> 
> From the Friday challenge on the other forum (Checks!)


Looking sharp Rog.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## HamilcarBarca

Wore this today.


----------



## orange fury

Ran a half marathon this morning...:


...followed up by dinner and drinks for Valentine's Day:




Details:




Lands End doeskin blazer/flannels - Hamilton shirt - RLPL knit tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire


----------



## Balfour

^ Shirt and tablecloth too matchy-matchy.:devil:

Just kidding - you make a charming couple, if I may say so. 

The black knit with the blazer was a great choice (I've been known to wear a black grenadine with blazer and greys in the evening, although with a white shirt - there's a pleasing simplicity in that combination, despite those who would caution against navy and black).


----------



## LordSmoke

RogerP said:


> Ditto that - well done.
> 
> From the Friday challenge on the other forum (Checks!)


Nice rig. Which boots?


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> Looking sharp Rog.


Cheers Howard.



LordSmoke said:


> Nice rig. Which boots?


Thanks much. Boots are by Vass on the F last in Bordeaux shell (upper) and Bordeaux calf (shaft).


----------



## crocto

Are those lungs?


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Wore this today.


Hey Welcome Back, my friend.


----------



## Howard

You guys know what happened to Upr?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> enjoy your time in Lisbon.


Howard, do you remember wishing Upr a good vacation? I presume that's where he's been. I think he's due back this week.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crocto said:


> Are those lungs?


Lungs and hearts - I figured it was appropriate for Valentine's Day.



Shaver said:


> Absolutely lovely.


Thank you! I'm sure you recognize the shirt - it's much appreciated, and just the thing for the weather we've been having.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> Ran a half marathon this morning...:
> 
> 
> ...followed up by dinner and drinks for Valentine's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End doeskin blazer/flannels - Hamilton shirt - RLPL knit tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire


I must say you both have beautiful smile, and your dressing is good but if possible tryout plain solid color shirts or the white.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Lungs and hearts - I figured it was appropriate for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Thank you! I'm sure you recognize the shirt - it's much appreciated, and just the thing for the weather we've been having.


Now that you mention it, a neuron sparks and a memory engram is retrieved. :idea:


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, tie, buckle & strap
CT shirt
Alden 660


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Howard, do you remember wishing Upr a good vacation? I presume that's where he's been. I think he's due back this week.


Sorry Cracka I almost forgot about that one.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Spread enough, I think.



















Thanks to NerdyKarim for the shirt, Dr. Livingston for the hank, and DMontez for the shoes. The suit is from Brooksgate and the tie is from Hawes & Curtis.


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, buckle and strap
Hermes tie
Alden 681


----------



## upr_crust

I have indeed bought some new swag, and will be leaving Lisbon tomorrow morning for the UK, then back to the US on Saturday. Thanks for thinking about me in my absence, though it seems that posting continued apace even without me - a good thing. See you all soon enough.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I have indeed bought some new swag, and will be leaving Lisbon tomorrow morning for the UK, then back to the US on Saturday. Thanks for thinking about me in my absence, though it seems that posting continued apace even without me - a good thing. See you all soon enough.


Hope to see you return real soon.


----------



## Umbert Vohiden

I'm wearing dark brown Diesel bootcut cords, brown lizzard cowboy boots, bacl worn out short sleeve tshirt, loving the rain



kali77 said:


> Here is what I am wearing today. As always comments and criticism welcome.
> 
> Shirt: Udeshi
> Tie: Udeshi
> Suit: Corneliani
> Shoes: Polo "alton"
> 
> [img=https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5872/1000560gg5.th.jpg]
> 
> Off to work.
> 
> Gene


----------



## LordSmoke

Yesterday was a two-fer. I got off my scooter and stowed my gear and headed toward a faculty senate meeting. When I reached the sidewalk, a student jogging by stopped dead in his tracks, pulled the buds from his ears, and said, "Wow, you look magnificent!" 

That would have been nice enough, I suppose, or suggest I was too over-the-top, but I phoned in an order for some hot dogs from a campus eatery to pick up on the way home after an evening lecture. The young fellow at the register made some awkward comment about thanking me for my time in coming in. I said, "Well, I am just picking up some dogs on the way home." He said a few more haltingly odd things, then finally got to his point, "Your moustache looks amazing!" It was heavily waxed and curled.

I was too tired by the time I got home to take a picture, but it was basically this outfit based around my Mears jacket (my moustache is longer now)...










...with this shirt and a nice burgundy tie with a very subtle gold vertical grid with the occasional green accent...










...and this Kent Wang pocket square.

And here is a fine 'stache from orange fury and closer to the one I currently sport.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Sweater: Macys
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## DCR

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with burgundy captoes.


Apologies for bumping an almost 3 month old post but I had to compliment you on this rig. Details on the tie? It's outstanding.


----------



## MaxBuck

FLCracka said:


> BB suit, buckle and strap
> Hermes tie
> Alden 681


Hermes sure makes a gorgeous tie.


----------



## FLMike

MaxBuck said:


> Hermes sure makes a gorgeous tie.


They really do, thanks. They tie an incredible knot.


----------



## emanueleb

"Beverly Hills" Bespoke Italian toe cap Oxford by GuidoMaggi Luxury Italian Shoes


----------



## Fading Fast

And the villagers, scared and angry, grabbed their pitchforks and flaming torches to storm the Castle AAAC chanting: "Where is Upr Crust!? We wan't our daily sartorial posts! We demand our daily posts!" 

To be sure, like all wanton crowds, emotion and passion has swept aside logic, reason and patience; otherwise, they would wait until Monday, when the two-week absence should be up and new posts coming forthwith - and possibly, with the added bonuses of action shots from the vacation and new vacation-acquired swag shown over several future weeks. 

Will this appease the crowd - yes. But can it wait, will Castle AAAC survive until then?

With the outstanding posts of Roger P, YRR, Orange Fury, FlCracka and many others, the crowd should stay mollified until Upr's return - at least we can hope.


----------



## RogerP

We try our best, but Crusty is irreplaceable!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> We try our best, but Crusty is irreplaceable!


Just my guess, but if you ever stopped posting your outstanding outfits (and wonderful action shots) and beyond-incredible shoe collection, the villagers would be grabbing their pitchforks and flaming torches once again.


----------



## wildcat1976

Yes, we would!


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> We try our best, but Crusty is irreplaceable!


I know, he inspired me to get a little dressy.


----------



## Balfour

crocto said:


> Suit: Banana Republic
> Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
> Sweater: Macys
> Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


Worsted wool suits and V neck jumper = fail.

Tie colours (dots and base) hideously clash = fail.

I appreciate you may be budget constrained based on what you buy, but even with your budget you could execute things much better.

It is amusing you think you contribute something to this thread.


----------



## TheoProf

J. Press Suit
Chipp2 chocolate grenadine tie
Kamakura PPBD


----------



## Oldsport

That was pretty mean.



Balfour said:


> Worsted wool suits and V neck jumper = fail.
> 
> Tie colours (dots and base) hideously clash = fail.
> 
> I appreciate you may be budget constrained based on what you buy, but even with your budget you could execute things much better.
> 
> It is amusing you think you contribute something to this thread.


----------



## Balfour

Triathlete said:


> WTF is wrong with you? How on any level is that helpful? Please post a photo, please...


What's wrong with you? Try to refrain from vulgarity at least.

As I explain upthread I don't post pictures. That in no way disqualifies one from making comments.

Upr is sadly missed in this thread ...


----------



## Balfour

williamsonb2 said:


> J. Press Suit
> Chipp2 chocolate grenadine tie
> Kamakura PPBD


I do like this. It looks like an understatedly elegant ivy look. Not sure about the colours of the suit and tie (I suspect it looks better in real life than in the picture). Pocket square would look better with the higher end reversed (i.e. closest to the arm), in my view.

Please post more - restrained elegance would be a good contribution to this thread.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Balfour. Yes, the suit is a dark navy that looks better than the picture indicates. Thank you for the tip on the square. As for posting more often, I detest taking crappy iPhone selfies, but when I happen to have a threadworty pic I'll post it. Cheers.


----------



## charlesw

Brioni Palatino suit
Loft & Brownstone shirt
Chaps Tie
Sandro Moscoloni Norridge shoes


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> And the villagers, scared and angry, grabbed their pitchforks and flaming torches to storm the Castle AAAC chanting: "Where is Upr Crust!? We wan't our daily sartorial posts! We demand our daily posts!"
> 
> To be sure, like all wanton crowds, emotion and passion has swept aside logic, reason and patience; otherwise, they would wait until Monday, when the two-week absence should be up and new posts coming forthwith - and possibly, with the added bonuses of action shots from the vacation and new vacation-acquired swag shown over several future weeks.
> 
> Will this appease the crowd - yes. But can it wait, will Castle AAAC survive until then?
> 
> With the outstanding posts of Roger P, YRR, Orange Fury, FlCracka and many others, the crowd should stay mollified until Upr's return - at least we can hope.





RogerP said:


> We try our best, but Crusty is irreplaceable!





Fading Fast said:


> Just my guess, but if you ever stopped posting your outstanding outfits (and wonderful action shots) and beyond-incredible shoe collection, the villagers would be grabbing their pitchforks and flaming torches once again.





wildcat1976 said:


> Yes, we would!


Thank you, gentlemen, for the kudos most amusingly (in FF's case) expressed, and rest assured that I am back living in EST in NYC, and, barring any insuperable difficulties with jet lag, I should be posting tomorrow. Ditto, BTW, on the sentiments that this thread would be much poorer for lack of postings from RogerP as well.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> ... Ditto, BTW, on the sentiments that this thread would be much poorer for lack of postings from RogerP as well.


Excellent and agreed.


----------



## ZMAN

Welcome back upr_crust. I certainly appreciated all the contributions to this thread in your absence, but I, of the pedestrian lifestyle, look forward to seeing the great combinations you put together daily. Again, welcome back, and I look forward to your daily posts.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL....

Darn, once again I am left with no choice but to extinguish my torch and put the pitchfork back in the tool shed to await another day of opportunity to right one of life's social wrongs. 

Seriously, welcome back Upr crust. You and your pictorial offerings were sorely missed! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Phew, looks like Castle AAAC will survive. 

Welcome back Upr.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kudos most amusingly (in FF's case) expressed, and rest assured that I am back living in EST in NYC, and, barring any insuperable difficulties with jet lag, I should be posting tomorrow. Ditto, BTW, on the sentiments that this thread would be much poorer for lack of postings from RogerP as well.


I can't wait to see you back.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> Just my guess, but if you ever stopped posting your outstanding outfits (and wonderful action shots) and beyond-incredible shoe collection, the villagers would be grabbing their pitchforks and flaming torches once again.





wildcat1976 said:


> Yes, we would!





upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kudos most amusingly (in FF's case) expressed, and rest assured that I am back living in EST in NYC, and, barring any insuperable difficulties with jet lag, I should be posting tomorrow. Ditto, BTW, on the sentiments that this thread would be much poorer for lack of postings from RogerP as well.





Balfour said:


> Excellent and agreed.


Thank you very kindly, gentlemen, and a hearty welcome back to crusty!


----------



## upr_crust

After a European sojourn, I am indeed back. Because, as all children know, one must play with one's new toys no matter how seasonally inappropriate (today's suit is spring/summer - even for an El Nino winter, it's pushing it to wear it today), here's the majority of the swag scored on this last trip.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft - new
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace - new
Shoes - C & J, via Ede & Ravenscroft
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - New & Lingwood - new
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason - new


----------



## Jimbo2

Upr, this ensemble is a wonderful way to start the new week! Is this "steel blue?" Welcome back.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Balfour

Welcome back, upr. A little too blue for me but glad to see you've been to the venerable Ede and Ravenscroft. You didn't pick this up on your recent trip did you? I was wondering how they turned the tailoring around if so.

(Fortnums is an old favourite (they do the most lovely honey and marmalade - a great stock gift to go with wine and whatnot when visiting relatives when in the UK).)

EDIT: To add a lighter blue than navy that I do very much like, the grey-blue suit (https://www.styleforum.net/t/362290/what-happened-to-the-blue-grey-suit/0_50). Is there an example in your wardrobe, upr? It's a fine option in my view.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, that suit, wow, that suit. The fit and drape are beautiful as are the material and stitching. The entire outfit is incredible - including that new scarf - but I can't get past the suit - wonderful purchase.


----------



## RogerP

That suit is a fine addition crusty. Blue suits outside of the navy range are fairly hard to come by in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Roycru

Modern era (non-Trad) Brooks Brothers cotton brown and tan mini-houndstooth three button suit with darts, side vents, pleated trousers, and where two of the three buttons button, and blue PPBD shirt, Tie Bar tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, and Allen-Edmonds cognac Lombards.....


----------



## Howard

Very nice Crusty, Welcome Back.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Upr, this ensemble is a wonderful way to start the new week! Is this "steel blue?" Welcome back.


It's a bit brighter than what I usually see termed "steel blue", but in that general part of the blue spectrum.



Balfour said:


> Welcome back, upr. A little too blue for me but glad to see you've been to the venerable Ede and Ravenscroft. You didn't pick this up on your recent trip did you? I was wondering how they turned the tailoring around if so.
> 
> (Fortnums is an old favourite (they do the most lovely honey and marmalade - a great stock gift to go with wine and whatnot when visiting relatives when in the UK).)
> 
> EDIT: To add a lighter blue than navy that I do very much like, the grey-blue suit (https://www.styleforum.net/t/362290/what-happened-to-the-blue-grey-suit/0_50). Is there an example in your wardrobe, upr? It's a fine option in my view.


The tailoring at E & R took only a couple of days - I bought the suit on a Tuesday, and it was ready by Thursday late afternoon (I picked it up on Friday). Very little was done to the suit- sleeves taken up a bit, and trousers cuffed. I believe they may "farm out" alterations to local tailors in the area (as do many of the shops in that area, save for Savile Row, I am sure).

I have a number of grey-blue suits, which suit my less-than-ruddy complexion more than darker colors.

As for Fortnum's, my colleagues at work are currently munching on biscuits from them (the airport duty-free, to be sure, but the right product).



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, that suit, wow, that suit. The fit and drape are beautiful as are the material and stitching. The entire outfit is incredible - including that new scarf - but I can't get past the suit - wonderful purchase.


Thanks, FF!



RogerP said:


> That suit is a fine addition crusty. Blue suits outside of the navy range are fairly hard to come by in my neck of the woods.


It's an unusually bright shade of blue, regardless of location.



Howard said:


> Very nice Crusty, Welcome Back.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## MaxBuck

Dynamite, Crusty. Just dynamite.


----------



## upr_crust

Day Two of "Return from Vacation - a horror movie". The weather is to turn wet this afternoon, hence the raincoat and the "rain" shoes.

Included is a "lifestyle" photo - an attempt at a bathroom selfie, with "dramatic" lighting courtesy of my hotel room in London.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Bexley
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof













"Lifestyle" photo


----------



## FLMike

BB Fitz suit, buckle/belt
CT shirt
Ferragamo tie
AE Niles


----------



## eagle2250

^^Your tie is magnificent, as is your rig overall.

Can you provide additional information pertaining to the tie. please?


----------



## TheoProf

Apologies for the crappy iPhone/bathroom selfie.
Seen:
Brooks Brothers corduroy sport coat
Kamakura OCBD
Rooster wool tie
Unseen:
AE Manistee Belt (walnut)
Peter Christian moleskin trousers (loden)
AE Fifth Ave. (walnut)


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Your tie is magnificent, as is your rig overall.
> 
> Can you provide additional information pertaining to the tie. please?


eagle, if you're referring to my tie/rig, thank you. The tie is a Salvatore Ferragamo number, purchased a couple years ago at the Narcoossee Feed & Hardware Store just up the road from your new neighborhood. OK, that last part isn't true....think it was Neiman's.


----------



## RogerP

Williamson - very sharp.


----------



## Balfour

RogerP said:


> Williamson - very sharp.


Agreed. A good academic look.

I do like navy wool ties in particular.

The Kamakura button-downs look very handsome too.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks RogerP and Balfour!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the last photo of you took of yourself from the mirror.


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> eagle, if you're referring to my tie/rig, thank you. The tie is a Salvatore Ferragamo number, purchased a couple years ago at the Narcoossee Feed & Hardware Store just up the road from your new neighborhood. OK, that last part isn't true....think it was Neiman's.


Thanks for the info on the tie and you are certainly right...Narcoossee Road does seem to be a locus of activity in this area. LOL, I was about to plug Narcoossee Feed and Hardware into the Garmin and go hunting for a new tie!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I like the last photo of you took of yourself from the mirror.


Thank you, Howard. Due to inclement weather and work conditions (phone calls at 1:30 AM), I am in "business casual" today, but, as a consolation, I'm posting a "lifestyle" photo from Lisbon (or, more accurately, the Mosteiro dos Jerominos in Belem).


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Balfour

Williamson, so glad to see you posting regularly. I like your and FLC's restrained options. It offers some good competition to the sublime but richer pro-detail offerings of upr and RogerP. I would have suggested a slightly less shiny tie in your most recent offering and to show some cuff. But otherwise excellent.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Joseph Abboud


----------



## TheoProf

Balfour said:


> Williamson, so glad to see you posting regularly. I like your and FLC's restrained options. It offers some good competition to the sublime but richer pro-detail offerings of upr and RogerP. I would have suggested a slightly less shiny tie in your most recent offering and to show some cuff. But otherwise excellent.


Many thanks Balfour. Completely agree on the tie. It's been on the brink of falling from the rotation for some time, and this gives me the confirmation I needed. Also, being mentioned in a separate genre but in the same breath as Upr and RogerP is underserved but flattering. Those two guys are amazing.

I'm posting a pick from this past summer. It's not the right season for it, but I thought I'd post it anyway. I guess I'm looking forward to warmer weather ahead.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. Due to inclement weather and work conditions (phone calls at 1:30 AM), I am in "business casual" today, but, as a consolation, I'm posting a "lifestyle" photo from Lisbon (or, more accurately, the Mosteiro dos Jerominos in Belem).


Wow Crusty that is a beautiful monument.


----------



## LordSmoke

williamsonb2 said:


> Many thanks Balfour. Completely agree on the tie. It's been on the brink of falling from the rotation for some time, and this gives me the confirmation I needed. Also, being mentioned in a separate genre but in the same breath as Upr and RogerP is underserved but flattering. Those two guys are amazing.
> 
> I'm posting a pick from this past summer. It's not the right season for it, but I thought I'd post it anyway. I guess I'm looking forward to warmer weather ahead.


Just my $0.02, but Williamsonb2 has been rockin' it. Easy, effortless style, as it should be.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Wow Crusty that is a beautiful monument.


Thank you, Howard, and yes, the Monastery of Sao Jeromino is quite amazing.

The storms have left NYC, so one can dress up without incurring an enormous dry cleaning bill.

One more piece of swag from the recent trip, and a "lifestyle" photo.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg/Theo Faberge, London - new
PS - RLPL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Tunrbull & Asser
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino













"Lifestyle" photo - Sintra Palace


----------



## TheoProf

Today's rig and some lifestyle photos from our Christmas tree excursion this past December 1st.

Hart Schaffner Marx suit
Kamakura broadcloth shirt
Paul Stuart tie
Allen Edmonds Polished Cobbler belt (burgundy)
Allen Edmonds Park Ave. Merlot
Tie Bar pocket square








Brooks Brothers 346 suede jacket
Allen Edmonds flat cap
Allen Edmonds belt
Allen Edmonds Compton boots
Kamakura OCBD
Brooks Brothers tartan cardigan
Brooks Brothers Red Fleece olive cords


----------



## wildcat1976

williamsonb2;
Very nicely done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shaver

The children's sub forum is here:


----------



## TheoProf

That's very kind of you LordSmoke and wildcat1976. Many thanks!


----------



## TheoProf

Shaver said:


> The children's sub forum is here:


Ha! Sorry about the family pics. I wanted to include pics that showed more of the rig from that day. I probably could've cropped them out. I guess I'm also a proud dad. As for their rigs, I'm working on that, but they show little interest in a hybrid-TRAD aesthetic at this point.


----------



## Balfour

williamsonb2 said:


> Today's rig and some lifestyle photos from our Christmas tree excursion this past December 1st.
> 
> Hart Schaffner Marx suit
> Kamakura broadcloth shirt
> Paul Stuart tie
> Allen Edmonds Polished Cobbler belt (burgundy)
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave. Merlot
> Tie Bar pocket square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 346 suede jacket
> Allen Edmonds flat cap
> Allen Edmonds belt
> Allen Edmonds Compton boots
> Kamakura OCBD
> Brooks Brothers tartan cardigan
> Brooks Brothers Red Fleece olive cords
> ...


Restrained elegance personified in the suit posting. I really like that - the combination of a navy ground tie and mid to dark grey suit one of my favourites. Lots of the little details I like (gorge, lapel width, etc). Bravo!

Is the suit fabric sharkskin (sometimes called pic and pic)?

If I were picking nits, I might mention trouser rise appear in the lower side (assuming the top button is at your natural waist). I also wonder about sleeve length in the shirt - do you show a sliver of cuff when arms are relaxed at your sides?

Purely a a personal preference but I also like a slight gap in the shirt collar rather than the symmetry of a collar that meets in a single point. On a thread at The Other Forum that was listed as a 'something inferior that we prefer', as your collar (including the tips being covered by the coat lapels) would undoubtedly be regarded as more 'correct' by most well-informed opinion.


----------



## Shaver

williamsonb2 said:


> Ha! Sorry about the family pics. I wanted to include pics that showed more of the rig from that day. I probably could've cropped them out. I guess I'm also a proud dad. As for their rigs, I'm working on that, but they show little interest in a hybrid-TRAD aesthetic at this point.


Don't let it happen again. 

I have been enjoying your contributions otherwise, your hair, spectacles and even facial features typify a classical mien.


----------



## TheoProf

Balfour and Shaver thank you for the kind words. I consider that high praise coming from you two, and Shaver, I won't let it happen again. 

The topic of the younger generation often comes up on this board. I received, what was to me, a high compliment the other day. I'm a theology professor, and I heard through the grapevine that our young ministerial students are building their wardrobes asking the question, "What would Williamson wear?" I thought it was a good sign that a classical aesthetic can transcend generational preferences!

Balfour, I don't believe that it's sharkskin. I believe it to be a worsted glen plaid with a subtle blue overcheck. I could be wrong there. Guilty as charged on the shirt sleeves. I'm working through some sizing issues. Personally, I like my dress shirts, worn under jackets, to be a close fit. I find it gives the rig a more polished look. The problem is that the only fit Kamakura makes that closely corresponds to my measurements is the Tokyo Slim fit that has a 15 in neck and 33.5 inch sleeves. I really need 34 inch sleeves. I'm putting money back slowly to work on my shirt game. 

As for trouser rise, I think this is the result of having a lack of enough butt and hips to keep them in place during a hectic morning. The rise on the trousers is on the classic end of the spectrum. Also, I haven't put much thought into that particular collar issue. I'm not sure where my preference lies.


----------



## Howard

What is that name of the monument?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What is that name of the monument?


If you're referring to my first photo, it was the Monastery of Sao Jeromino (St. Jerome).

It's Friday, and not a moment too soon. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "brown tie". My personal challenge was to integrate the brown tie with the last of the swag from this recent trip - the blue suede derbies you see on my feet. I leave the level of success in this endeavor to your collective judgments.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie JAB
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - New & Lingwood - new
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason













"Lifestyle" photo - Palacio Queluz, outside of Lisbon


----------



## drlivingston

I am loving the shoes, Sir Crusty! They look amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I love the shoes too. Might have gone with a sock closer in hue to the shoes (on my monitor, the socks look black) since it would be hard to match the socks to the pants and the darker-than-shoe socks against the lighter pants seems marginally off. 

Big fan of the overall outfit while, again on my monitor, the tie looks almost copper not full-on brown, but I can't believe you won't be a winner at the other site. That said, the "challenge - brown tie" seems not very challenging. But then again, I wouldn't want to have to come up with a new challenge each week.

Would the new blue suede shoes go with the new blue suit (they seem much darker than the suit so should avoid the matchy-matchy thing), but maybe still just too much blue in one outfit?


----------



## TheoProf

Fading, I agree regarding Upr's submission and the deserved praise it will receive on both sites. Upr, you are consistently excellent, and I love the shoes!

Here is my humble submission to the Friday challenge on the other site:
O'Connell's navy blazer (3/2 roll sack, Made in Canada model)
Kamakura PPBD
Brooks Brothers twill tie
Brooks Brothers mid-grey trousers
Allen Edmonds Manistee belt
Allen Edmonds Amsterdam shoes


----------



## Howard

I am loving that red scarf, Crusty.


----------



## emanueleb

Single monk bespoken shoes by GuidoMaggi with the upper in full grain italian leather vegetable tanned


----------



## Dmontez

^ I think you meant to post in this thread.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...96-What-shoes-amp-socks-are-you-wearing-today


----------



## TheoProf

A quiet day doing research and grading papers in the office.
Brooks Brothers cardigan
Lands End cords
Lands End OCBD
Allen Edmonds belt
Allen Edmonds Black Hills (walnut)


----------



## Balfour

Williamson, in the office at work or the home office? If the former, then sorry to hear that. Would you consider a navy shawl lapel cardigan as an alternative? Something similar to your rig with that substitution is normally what I can be found in on a working Saturday.


----------



## TheoProf

I'm at my office on campus. Hardly anyone in the building this morning. As for work on a Saturday, alas, this is the season of life I'm in right now. I'm attempting to finish my dissertation by spring of next year while teaching full time (27 hours per year and appr. 185 students across all my classes per semester). 

As for your suggestion, it's a great one! I have two such sweaters, but this one was up in the rotation.


----------



## TheoProf

Balfour (or anyone else who'd like to offer me advice), what do you think of the sweater fit? I've had some on the other site tell me that it looks four sizes too big. I think it falls within the range of classic fit. As I age (I'm 41), I feel it's increasingly less appropriate to wear form fitting clothing. I'm in the best shape of my life (I work out 5-6 times per week, 9% body fat, 6'1" 157-160 pounds), but I'm also not 20 anymore. That said, I'm not sure if I should go down one size in the future (from medium to small). What do you think?


----------



## Balfour

williamsonb2 said:


> Balfour (or anyone else who'd like to offer me advice), what do you think of the sweater fit? *I've had some on the other site tell me that it looks four sizes too big. ...*


:badpc:

:fool:



williamsonb2 said:


> I think it falls within the range of classic fit. ...


I wouldn't wish to be seen in anything more tightly fitting unless I was auditioning for a boy band.



williamsonb2 said:


> As I age (I'm 41), I feel it's increasingly less appropriate to wear form fitting clothing. I'm in the best shape of my life (I work out 5-6 times per week, 9% body fat, 6'1" 157-160 pounds), but I'm also not 20 anymore. That said, I'm not sure if I should go down one size in the future (from medium to small). What do you think?


Despite some assumptions made by other forum members, I am not that much older than you and have renewed a commitment to getting into better shape within the last year (current shape reasonable but not best; not a weight issue - if I had kept them, I would still fit into suits I owned in my 20s, but you know what I mean).

I would stick with the classics and your cardigan is firmly in that category. The same for shirts - they shouldn't be sprayed on either.


----------



## TheoProf

This confirms my suspicions. The "four sizes too big" quote was from a single poster over there, but others commented that it looked too baggy around the waist. Interestingly, I received another comment that the fit was fine but that a navy shawl cardigan would be a better choice. I need to wear those more often I guess. I still like this sweater though.

Congrats on a renewed commitment to exercise, and I do know what you mean. Lastly, I wish you would consider posting! With your knowledge of classic menswear, it'd be a great contribution to this thread.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Balfour said:


> Williamson, in the office at work or the home office? If the former, then sorry to hear that. Would you consider a navy shawl lapel cardigan as an alternative? Something similar to your rig with that substitution is normally what I can be found in on a working Saturday.


What's your reasoning, Balfour? Not challenging, just asking.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

williamsonb2 said:


> Balfour (or anyone else who'd like to offer me advice), what do you think of the sweater fit? I've had some on the other site tell me that it looks four sizes too big. I think it falls within the range of classic fit. As I age (I'm 41), I feel it's increasingly less appropriate to wear form fitting clothing. I'm in the best shape of my life (I work out 5-6 times per week, 9% body fat, 6'1" 157-160 pounds), but I'm also not 20 anymore. That said, I'm not sure if I should go down one size in the future (from medium to small). What do you think?


The shoulder seams seem to be exactly where they should be, and you have long arms. I can't imagine how you'd size down at all. I know that the vogue now is for very tight (and very thin, therefore functionally useless) little sweaters.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

williamsonb2 said:


> ...


Speaking purely on a fit perspective, this is, IMO, a very good fit. The shoulder seams fit; the sleeve length fit; the bottom hem just covers the belt; and there is no pulling on *any* of the button. Yes, there are some extra fabrics on the side of waist, but one should never expect a spray-on for a cardigan.

As of lately, I find some folks in The Other Forum are aiming for ridiculously tight fitting cardigan with buttons pulling, last and/or first button flying away with tension all around. I am not even sure that is considered as *fitted* or testing the strength of fabric to its limits. But then, that is The Other Forum.


----------



## Shaver

At the risk of inciting your most vociferous critic I would say that the recently expressed concerns have been addressed here. Certainly this is a better appearance than many of the chaps I regularly observe in suits.



crocto said:


> Suit & Tie: Black Brown 1826
> Shirt: Joseph Abboud


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> At the risk of inciting your most vociferous critic ...


Should my ears be red?



Shaver said:


> ... I would say that the recently expressed concerns have been addressed here. Certainly this is a better appearance than *many of the chaps I regularly observe in suits.*


I agree. I would pick nits (and do things differently myself), but the suit silhouette is good.

You also make a good point (that I have emboldened). Nothing I say here is relative to the population at large; it is addressed to people who care so much about clothing that they choose to post rigs on a public message board.


----------



## Shaver

Well, there you have it crocto- two compliments in a row. This is what may be achieved with a measure of application. Keep up the good work. :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

@Searching_Best_Fit, thanks for the feedback.

I'm back at the office today. Here's a second go at improving my weekend office sweater game.

Lands End navy shawl cardigan
Lands End uni stripe OCBD
Lands End moleskin trousers
AE belt
AE Compton Boots


----------



## TheoProf

SlideGuitarist said:


> What's your reasoning, Balfour? Not challenging, just asking.





SlideGuitarist said:


> The shoulder seams seem to be exactly where they should be, and you have long arms. I can't imagine how you'd size down at all. I know that the vogue now is for very tight (and very thin, therefore functionally useless) little sweaters.


Thanks for the feedback @SlideGuitarist. That's a great point about the sleeves if I sized down. Also, I was afraid to plead ignorance earlier on the shawl cardigan versus standard cardigan for the office on the weekend, but since you were brave enough to bring it up, I'd also like to hear the rationale. It seems I learn something new weekly (sometimes daily) on this site, and I hadn't thought about the formality difference between the two before @Balfour brought it up.


----------



## Balfour

SlideGuitarist said:


> What's your reasoning, Balfour? Not challenging, just asking.





williamsonb2 said:


> ... but since you were brave enough to bring it up, I'd also like to hear the rationale. It seems I learn something new weekly (sometimes daily) on this site, and I hadn't thought about the formality difference between the two before @Balfour brought it up.


Navy is simply a matter of preference - I wear shawl lapels in navy and grey simply because I prefer a limited colour palette and this echoes what I adopt in suits.

The shawl lapel is typically chunkier and more textured. For me, it is rather like wrapping up in a warm blanket!

It's not a formality distinction at all. A cardigan is in a twilight zone between technical and non-technical clothing. It is in no sense formal, hence the pull towards the technical (I might wear one at home or in my office when I have hung up my jacket and am working at my desk). But it can have aesthetic merit nonetheless. This is the sort of thing I have in mind (I have something similar in wool in something close to this shade and navy, but not Drakes cashmere sadly):










williamsonb2 said:


> @Searching_Best_Fit, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I'm back at the office today. Here's a second go at improving my weekend office sweater game.
> 
> Lands End navy shawl cardigan
> Lands End uni stripe OCBD
> Lands End moleskin trousers
> AE belt
> AE Compton Boots


Prefer the fit of the last cardigan and the style / colour of this cardigan.


----------



## Balfour

SlideGuitarist said:


> ... I know that the vogue now is for very tight (and very thin, therefore *functionally useless*) little sweaters.


Precisely. That rather prompted my comment about where cardigans sit on the spectrum of technical to non-technical. I have no time for functionally useless knitwear, which is not to say a finer merino wool V neck cannot be functionally useful and aesthetically pleasing under a sports jacket (but, recalling my Shaverian status as a vociferous critic, not lambswool under a worsted suit).

B.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks for clarification @Balfour. I feel the same way about the shawl lapel.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Well, there you have it crocto- two compliments in a row. This is what may be achieved with a measure of application. Keep up the good work. :thumbs-up:


Weren't you supposed to conclude your comments with, "Now, go clean off that bed!"?


----------



## Reuben




----------



## SlideGuitarist

williamsonb2 said:


> ...others commented that it looked too baggy around the waist...


If you're athletic, any sweater will be baggy at the waist. The quoted complaint is consistent with the mass delusion that tight clothing is slimming. I searched for "brad pitt cardigan," thinking that I'd find him the sort of tight little sweaters that nice girls used to wear, and I did find them, but I also found this:










So you look no worse than Brad Pitt! Congratulations!


----------



## TheoProf

Reuben! Looking good, and in glad to see you posting on this side. My only nitpick would be that shirt pattern with the glen plaid. A solid white or blue would have been better to my eye. Also, is it just me or does the bow look a little on the small side? Otherwise, love the suit and the links. The fit of the shoulders and the pant break look spot on. Cheers.


----------



## TheoProf

SlideGuitarist said:


> If you're athletic, any sweater will be baggy at the waist. The quoted complaint is consistent with the mass delusion that tight clothing is slimming. I searched for "brad pitt cardigan," thinking that I'd find him the sort of tight little sweaters that nice girls used to wear, and I did find them, but I also found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you look no worse than Brad Pitt! Congratulations!


Ha! Well I guess that settles it then.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Weren't you supposed to conclude your comments with, "Now, go clean off that bed!"?


Now that you come to mention it......


----------



## Howard

Reuben said:


>


Rueben, nice touch with your wardrobe with the sunglasses inside your pocket.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

Been an AAAC Member for a while so I figure it's time for me to post some pics.

I was at a political function last night so this some pics of my attire to the event. Apologies for the sideways one.

Also btw how do you post more then two pictures in a post? As it's not letting me do that.





Suit-Hart Schaffner Marx brown flannel with gold stripes
Shirt-J Crew Factory 
Tie-Jos A. Bank
Belt-J Crew Factory (Made in USA)
Shoes-AE Black Park Aves 
PS-Sarar


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Been an AAAC Member for a while so I figure it's time for me to post some pics.
> 
> I was at a political function last night so this some pics of my attire to the event. Apologies for the sideways one.
> 
> Also btw how do you post more then two pictures in a post? As it's not letting me do that.
> 
> Suit-Hart Schaffner Marx brown flannel with gold stripes
> Shirt-J Crew Factory
> Tie-Jos A. Bank
> Belt-J Crew Factory (Made in USA)
> Shoes-AE Black Park Aves
> PS-Sarar


Pic of the Park Aves.


----------



## upr_crust

Starting the week with a visual bang.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Corneliani
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - BB













"Lifestyle" photo - examining the wine list at Ad Lib restaurant, Sofitel Hotel Lisbon, 2016/02/14


----------



## TheoProf

Well, that's a tough act to follow! Here we go...
BB Fitzgerald doeskin navy blazer
BB button-down shirt
BB vintage repp tie
BB flannel trousers
AE suede belt
AE Sheltons
AE donegal flatcap


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## simon1234

I live in Italy, and today is a rainy day. My outfit is an Antony Morato jacket, a shirt from Brassmonkeyj, and a pair of jeans that i bought at JV shop in Ferrara :cofee:


----------



## Howard

looking good Crusty.


----------



## emanueleb

Suit by Ermanno Scervino

Bespoke Cognac Oxfords Patina hand crafted by GuidoMaggi scarpe con rialzo fatte a mano in Italia che alzano la statura in maniera invisibile

Umbrella by Burberry


----------



## Balfour

^ Details on the spray gun used to paint on the trousers?


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> ^ Details on the spray gun used to paint on the trousers?




.
.

.
.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and clear sun, but colder than yesterday - a good day for a tweed overcoat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London













"Lifestyle" photographs - the first, me wrestling with a Scotch egg at lunch, Northall at the Corinthia Hotel, London, and the second, me trying on a Homburg at Thomas Farthing, London. I didn't buy the hat at the time, but may do so in future - we shall see.


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, you are looking fantastic as usual. You can pull off wearing a hat like no one else I know. Bravo.

My contribution for today:
Claymore Shop charcoal nailhead suit
Lands End pinpoint oxford
No name braces
Chipp2 wine grenadine tie
Alden 907 black


----------



## Balfour

upr: Love the colours in your most recent offering - a country look in the UK for sure, but rich and beautiful.

williamsom: You continue to knock it out of the park with your understated elegant look. Our tastes are very similar. Making something simple look good is not as simple as it looks, and I think your last post is excellent. (Picking up collars, the trapezium shape of that collar with a gap for the tie and the points showing - in my philistine way - is my preference to the spread collar I commented on last week.)


----------



## winghus

Balfour said:


> ^ Details on the spray gun used to paint on the trousers?


"You're going to want to spend a minimum of 800 dollars on a clothing paint sprayer. Any less than that and the quality is going to be so low you'll want to replace the damn thing within 5 years.

If you're serious about spray painting, get something with carbide spray heads and at least a .5HP motor. I have a Rawlings-Chamberlain MK220 AKA "The Silver Knight" . It comes fully loaded with a dual rubber roller feeder and 6 chamber hopper to separate different colors of paint. I can paint a New York hipster's skinny jeans in under 15 seconds. The built in mixing computer lets me customize the paint pattern to meet any need. I prefer a 3mm parallelogram with bilateral fiber separation. You can't even make out individual fibers on those things.

Send me an IM if you're serious about this. Welcome to the world of pants spraying. You're in for a hell of a ride. "


----------



## Balfour

winghus said:


> "You're going to want to spend a minimum of 800 dollars on a clothing paint sprayer. Any less than that and the quality is going to be so low you'll want to replace the damn thing within 5 years.
> 
> If you're serious about spray painting, get something with carbide spray heads and at least a .5HP motor. I have a Rawlings-Chamberlain MK220 AKA "The Silver Knight" . It comes fully loaded with a dual rubber roller feeder and 6 chamber hopper to separate different colors of paint. I can paint a New York hipster's skinny jeans in under 15 seconds. The built in mixing computer lets me customize the paint pattern to meet any need. I prefer a 3mm parallelogram with bilateral fiber separation. You can't even make out individual fibers on those things.
> 
> Send me an IM if you're serious about this. Welcome to the world of pants spraying. You're in for a hell of a ride. "


:laughing:


----------



## crocto

Suit: Chares Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Black Brown 1826
Tie: Bloomingdale's


----------



## Balfour

Crocto, I know we've disagreed in the past and I stand by my previous comments, but can I say that what is good about the most recent post is you indulge your love of colour with the tie but keep things calm with the shirt (I don't know if there are matchy-matchy cufflinks or socks). I do not care for colour and patterns much myself, but I do think this combination works better than some that try to thrust too many colours and patterns together.

On the suit I would lower the buttoning point somewhat.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and clear sun, but colder than yesterday - a good day for a tweed overcoat.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Canali
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lifestyle" photographs - the first, me wrestling with a Scotch egg at lunch, Northall at the Corinthia Hotel, London, and the second, me trying on a Homburg at Thomas Farthing, London. I didn't buy the hat at the time, but may do so in future - we shall see.


Upr, looking nice, I tell ya, you eat really good.


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and clear sun, but colder than yesterday - a good day for a tweed overcoat.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Canali
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London


That may be the single most beautiful piece of outerwear I've ever seen.


----------



## upr_crust

williamsonb2 said:


> Upr, you are looking fantastic as usual. You can pull off wearing a hat like no one else I know. Bravo.





Balfour said:


> upr: Love the colours in your most recent offering - a country look in the UK for sure, but rich and beautiful.





Howard said:


> Upr, looking nice, I tell ya, you eat really good.





MaxBuck said:


> That may be the single most beautiful piece of outerwear I've ever seen.


Thank you, gentlemen. Howard, note that there are more restaurant photos posted in this posting.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "no patterns". At first, I thought that I should opt for the most boring combination that I could muster, but that goes against my more flamboyant nature, and as I hadn't worn this suit and tie for a while, I decided to join them for today's ensemble.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Braces - Lewin
PS - BB
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center













"Lifestyle" photos - casually dressed for dinner at Cem Maneiras in Lisbon (complete with dehydrated cod hanging from the line, and my husband non-alcoholic cocktail), and more formally dressed for Pierre Koffmann at the Berkeley Hotel, London.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, nice job of keeping the "patternless" outfit interesting. And I'm with Howard - you do eat as some great looking restaurants and look very well attired while doing so.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## wildcat1976

Upr,
While I have never owned a DB suit, this one could make me change my mind.
Classic and elegant.
Paul Stuart suits seem to fit you especially well.


----------



## crocto

Sportcoat & Pants: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Nordstrom
Tie: JAB


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, nice job of keeping the "patternless" outfit interesting. And I'm with Howard - you do eat as some great looking restaurants and look very well attired while doing so.


why not he have a peanut butter jelly sandwich?


----------



## Howard

Upr looking good, May I ask what you're drinking?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, nice job of keeping the "patternless" outfit interesting. And I'm with Howard - you do eat as some great looking restaurants and look very well attired while doing so.


The joys of vacationing in foreign countries - eating out - and Lisbon has the advantage of being a relatively cheap place to eat and drink.



wildcat1976 said:


> Upr,
> While I have never owned a DB suit, this one could make me change my mind.
> Classic and elegant.
> Paul Stuart suits seem to fit you especially well.


Paul Stuart suits seem to fit a lot of people very nicely, I among them.



Howard said:


> why not he have a peanut butter jelly sandwich?





Howard said:


> Upr looking good, May I ask what you're drinking?


I didn't see peanut butter while in Lisbon, hence no PBJ sandwich, and the drink in the picture was a non-alcoholic cocktail made for my husband, which he liked.

Thursday, and back to patterns.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - PRL
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Barney's
Hat - Goorin Brothers


----------



## TheoProf

Loving that tie today Crusty!


----------



## eagle2250

^^

Very nicely done. Those trousers pair particularly well with that tweed, tied together nicely with a particularly handsome tie!

Thank you for sharing, sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Woofa

williamsonb2 said:


>


Really nice matching belt and shoes. I also like the way you pair the casual corduroy SC and the (wool?) tie. Overall a really great casual look. I think the texture of the moleskin (I assume) pants works great here to pull the outfit together.


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> Very nicely done. Those trousers pair particularly well with that tweed, tied together nicely with a particularly handsome tie!
> 
> Thank you for sharing, sir. :thumbs-up:





Woofa said:


> Really nice matching belt and shoes. I also like the way you pair the casual corduroy SC and the (wool?) tie. Overall a really great casual look. I think the texture of the moleskin (I assume) pants works great here to pull the outfit together.


Thanks Eagle and Woofa! Yes, the tie with the corduroy jacket is wool and the trousers both yesterday and today are moleskin. One of the benefits of working in higher ed is the opportunity to wear a broad range of styles and formalities to work. It's been a great place to slowly discover my own style preferences. Thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## upr_crust

williamsonb2 said:


> Loving that tie today Crusty!


Thanks. It was one of a bunch of ancient madder ties that I bought on sale at Brooks several years ago.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Egra


----------



## Howard

love that scarf color crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> love that scarf color crusty.


Thank you, Howard. If I remember correctly, you like today's scarf color as well.

Friday, with a light coating of snow in NYC, but with predictions for weather in the 20C/69F range by midweek next week - time to wear flannel while I still can.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - AE Seven
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Howard

Let me ask you Crusty, Do you think some colored scarves should match the coats that you wear? Like black coat = black scarf or gray coat = gray scarf?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Let me ask you Crusty, Do you think some colored scarves should match the coats that you wear? Like black coat = black scarf or gray coat = gray scarf?


I think that coordinating the color of one's scarf to one's coat is important, but I like to contrast my scarf to the color of my overcoat, but that is merely my preference - others may do differently.


----------



## LordSmoke

upr_crust said:


> ..., me trying on a Homburg at Thomas Farthing, London. I didn't buy the hat at the time, but may do so in future - we shall see.


You really, really need that hat.


----------



## Balfour

williamsonb2 said:


>


Unsurprisingly, the monochrome look appeals to me greatly. Tie would, in my view, be better in grenadine or something else that is textured.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I think that coordinating the color of one's scarf to one's coat is important, but I like to contrast my scarf to the color of my overcoat, but that is merely my preference - others may do differently.


Ok Thanks for that, at home I like to match my black overcoat with a black scarf and my gray one with a gray scarf.


----------



## TheoProf

Balfour said:


> Unsurprisingly, the monochrome look appeals to me greatly. Tie would, in my view, be better in grenadine or something else that is textured.


Agreed on the benefit of a tie with some textural interest. For the record, the tie is a BB makers silk twill tie. It has a similar texture and weave to a repp tie. I'm not fond of satin ties.


----------



## TheoProf

My final post for a week or so. It's our spring break, so I'll be locked away trying to make some progress on my dissertation.


----------



## jd202

I'm loving that suit, williamson. I think the simple white linen pocket square really wants to join this look, but looking good anyway. Best of luck in the dissertation cave this week.


----------



## TheoProf

@jd202, many thanks and I agree. My wife is on her way to Paraguay, so I had charge of getting the kids ready this morning. I totally spaced the pocket square, your suggestion would have been my choice.


----------



## Balfour

Williamson, great stuff as usual. Agree about the square. 

I know you acknowledge the need to dial in your shirts to show some cuff. 

B.


----------



## Public Savant

https://postimage.org/
hosting image

Me earlier today after Mass for Latare Sunday. 
Donegal tweed suit by David Young here in Galway, Bedale jacket by Barbour, hat from Kennedy & McSharry, Dublin. There I am in the damp cold wishing I had remembered to bring a pair of gloves with me.


----------



## upr_crust

An early Monday, and a museum reception this evening (the Met Breuer, a.k.a. the old Whitney Museum building, repurposed for housing the Met's modern collection).

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - The St. Petersburg Collection, London
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand 
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, wonderful outfit and really love the shirt - you use your MTM $s wisely as you always get interesting and unique pieces like that shirt that would be, my guess, impossible to find OTR. Love everything about the shirt right down to the "diamond shape" (if that's correct) monogram. 

Also, living nearby, I'm excite that the Met took over the old Whitney. I read that a new Diane Arbus exhibit is scheduled there for July. Not that I won't travel around the city for a good exhibit, but always nicer when it's a short walk away. Have fun tonight, I'm sure you'll be the best dress man there.


----------



## Chouan

I mentioned my dog in another thread. Here we both are at "dog school" on Saturday.
Shirt by Viyella, pullover (very old) from the Edinburgh Woollen Mill, trousers are Levi's 501, shoes, or rather boots, are by Cheaney, jacket is by Bladen.


----------



## Chouan

Public Savant said:


> https://postimage.org/
> hosting image
> 
> Me earlier today after Mass for Latare Sunday.
> Donegal tweed suit by David Young here in Galway, Bedale jacket by Barbour, hat from Kennedy & McSharry, Dublin. There I am in the damp cold wishing I had remembered to bring a pair of gloves with me.


Indeed, only you're in Claddagh in the picture rather than Galway itself. I keep trying to convince my younger son that Galway is a city that he should live in. I would myself if I could, even with the weather!


----------



## FLMike

Happy Monday. Brooks and Alden (yawn)....


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Buffalo David Bitton
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Pants: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Joseph Abboud


----------



## Public Savant

Chouan said:


> Indeed, only you're in Claddagh in the picture rather than Galway itself. I keep trying to convince my younger son that Galway is a city that he should live in. I would myself if I could, even with the weather!


Very observant. The only Master Bespoke tailor in Ireland works in Galway a hop skip and a jump from there. The suit is his work. The only suit you could wear on a day like that.


----------



## Chouan

Public Savant said:


> Very observant. The only Master Bespoke tailor in Ireland works in Galway a hop skip and a jump from there. The suit is his work. The only suit you could wear on a day like that.


Indeed, although not many were wearing suits like that last time I was there. My wife's cousin and partner live just across the Corrib from where you're standing.
I did mean to say that your ensemble is very pleasing, and a nice Anglo-Irish feel to it as well, with the combination of Galway tailoring and Barbour rain wear.


----------



## Howard

Upr, love the outfit and the nice scarf.


----------



## Howard

Chouan said:


> I mentioned my dog in another thread. Here we both are at "dog school" on Saturday.
> Shirt by Viyella, pullover (very old) from the Edinburgh Woollen Mill, trousers are Levi's 501, shoes, or rather boots, are by Cheaney, jacket is by Bladen.


What's your dog's name?


----------



## Chouan

Howard said:


> What's your dog's name?


Lucky; her name when we adopted her, not a name that I would have chosen!


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn sport coat
CT pale pink shirt
BB grey tropical wool trousers
AE brown Fifth Aves
Tiffany cufflinks

I really need to get a chocolate grenadine tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, wonderful outfit and really love the shirt - you use your MTM $s wisely as you always get interesting and unique pieces like that shirt that would be, my guess, impossible to find OTR. Love everything about the shirt right down to the "diamond shape" (if that's correct) monogram.
> 
> Also, living nearby, I'm excite that the Met took over the old Whitney. I read that a new Diane Arbus exhibit is scheduled there for July. Not that I won't travel around the city for a good exhibit, but always nicer when it's a short walk away. Have fun tonight, I'm sure you'll be the best dress man there.


The opening exhibit at the Met Breuer, of unfinished works spanning some four centuries, is quite engaging, and it's interesting to see how much less of the space is used for art, now that the Whitney, always pressed for space, is gone.

As for my shirt yesterday, I have my eyelet collar shirts made for me, as it's impossible to find them with French cuffs in any sort of fabric other than white (and even then, it's difficult). The diamond-shaped thing on my chest is indeed my monogram - a bit less obvious than other monogram designs.



Howard said:


> Upr, love the outfit and the nice scarf.


Thank you, Howard.

It's a double-header of museum previews this week - tonight is the members' reception for the Van **** show at the Frick. I decided to make it a double-breasted double-header event - DB suits for both parties.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Canali
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft, London


----------



## emanueleb

Suit designed by Emanuele Briganti

Bespoke brogues derby in burnished middle brown full grain tuscany leather vegetable tanned by GuidoMaggi Luxury Shoes, le . Schuhe der Welt, die größer machen . جويدوماجي أحذية فاخرة (مع رفعه لطول القامه


----------



## clmickle

Looking through this thread doesn't help my rampant spending problem on clothing.


----------



## jd202

upr_crust said:


>


I'm a big fan of today's understated, impeccable look, upr. This is what I aspire to.


----------



## video2

williamsonb2 said:


> Upr, you are looking fantastic as usual. You can pull off wearing a hat like no one else I know. Bravo.
> 
> My contribution for today:
> Claymore Shop charcoal nailhead suit
> Lands End pinpoint oxford
> No name braces
> Chipp2 wine grenadine tie
> Alden 907 black


Your glasses are from nineties, You must filn somenthink better. may be vintage style YSL or Tom Tord. You have very beautiful face, but glasses... Oh my


----------



## Balfour

video2 said:


> Your glasses are from nineties, You must filn somenthink better. may be vintage style YSL or Tom Tord. You have very beautiful face, but glasses... Oh my


Ur ... :icon_scratch:


----------



## jd202

My first WAYWT contribution, mostly just to celebrate the onset of Spring in DC, which inspired me to debut my new silk shantung tie from Chipp.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that is a beautiful scarf, How do you tie it like that?


----------



## clmickle

video2 said:


> Your glasses are from nineties, You must filn somenthink better. may be vintage style YSL or Tom Tord. You have very beautiful face, but glasses... Oh my


I like the glasses. Keep rocking them williamsonb2


----------



## immanuelrx

video2 said:


> Your glasses are from nineties, You must filn somenthink better. may be vintage style YSL or Tom Tord. You have very beautiful face, but glasses... Oh my


No issue with the glasses IMO. Looking good as usual williamsonb2.


----------



## upr_crust

clmickle said:


> Looking through this thread doesn't help my rampant spending problem on clothing.


Rest assured it's a common affliction around these parts . . . .



jd202 said:


> I'm a big fan of today's understated, impeccable look, upr. This is what I aspire to.


Thank you, though yesterday's look is rather more understated for me than my normal rigs.



Howard said:


> Crusty, that is a beautiful scarf, How do you tie it like that?


Thank you, Howard. In the picture, it's tied rather like an ascot. Later in the day, I tied it rather like a European - folded it lengthwise in half, then looped the ends through the middle, which kept it closer to my neck, and made it lay down better.

For those keeping score on my cultural adventures so far this week, the Van **** show at the Frick is sensational.

The weather is to turn quite warm today in NYC, so I've opted for a very spring-weight suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## crocto

Suit: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Brooks Brothers


----------



## TheoProf

video2 said:


> Your glasses are from nineties, You must filn somenthink better. may be vintage style YSL or Tom Tord. You have very beautiful face, but glasses... Oh my





Balfour said:


> Ur ... :icon_scratch:





clmickle said:


> I like the glasses. Keep rocking them williamsonb2





immanuelrx said:


> No issue with the glasses IMO. Looking good as usual williamsonb2.


Thanks for the vote of confidence guys. Much appreciated. On the positive side, apparently, I have a "very beautiful face". Thanks for that @Video2! :beer:

I happen to like the frames and will keep them for that reason. That said, many of the judgments we make about such things are "in the eye of the beholder". I visited YSL just to check things out. Some very cool, very expensive vintage stuff to be found there. Very nice.

Breaking from my studies to post a fit.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, will you be wearing the overcoat when it gets cooler again?


----------



## orange fury

Thought these fit in more on this side of the forum.

Meetings on Tuesday:


J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Vineyard Vines tie - Tiffany belt - Allen Edmonds Boardrooms - Bulova watch

Meetings on Wednesday:


J Crew suit - Brooks Brothers shirt - Drakes tie - Calvin Klein shoes (crappy weather) - Tiffany tie bar/belt - Tissot Desire - Charles Tyrwhitt umbrella


----------



## upr_crust

It is said that Fortune favors the bold - we shall see if the same is true for i-Gents.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, will you be wearing the overcoat when it gets cooler again?


I adjust my wardrobe to the weather, so, if it gets colder, I'm be putting on an overcoat as needed.


----------



## FLMike

I have three other navy blazers, all with gilt buttons, so I decided to try something different with this one. Smoked mother of pearl. Not sure what I think of it. The trousers are a new acquisition and I am very pleased with them.

BB 1818 Madison blazer
Castangia single-pleat wool gabs
Alden color 8 tassels


----------



## Balfour

FLC, many will disagree and it's only a personal preference, but would prefer dull bronze or pewter or silver if you're looking for a change from gilt. I debated this a while ago and stuck with gilt on all my blazers.


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> FLC, many will disagree and it's only a personal preference, but would prefer dull bronze or pewter or silver if you're looking for a change from gilt. I debated this a while ago and stuck with gilt on all my blazers.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## crocto

Suit & Shirt: Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie: Egra


----------



## crocto

Crusty I like that suit quite a bit. I'm wondering how _blue_ it is in person you know? I went to a wedding a year or so ago where a friend wore a blue suit so bright it was nearly electric.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Thought these fit in more on this side of the forum.
> 
> Meetings on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Ralph Lauren shirt - Vineyard Vines tie - Tiffany belt - Allen Edmonds Boardrooms - Bulova watch
> 
> Meetings on Wednesday:
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Brooks Brothers shirt - Drakes tie - Calvin Klein shoes (crappy weather) - Tiffany tie bar/belt - Tissot Desire - Charles Tyrwhitt umbrella


In both instances, a finished look and a confident air...two qualities that go so very wwell together. Though I must admit, given my more mature form, I am somewhat intimidated by the obvious trim fit of the suit in your second picture! LOL. 

Seriously, orange fury, both rigs look great and are being worn well by you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


> It is said that Fortune favors the bold - we shall see if the same is true for i-Gents.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Harvie & Hudson
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - BB
> Shoes - C & J


Impeccable example of how to use a patterned dress shirt to its best advantage. Great job as always, upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> Crusty I like that suit quite a bit. I'm wondering how _blue_ it is in person you know? I went to a wedding a year or so ago where a friend wore a blue suit so bright it was nearly electric.


The photos, at least on my monitor at home, are accurate as to the brightness of the blue - it is bright, though perhaps not glow-in-the-dark electric.



MaxBuck said:


> Impeccable example of how to use a patterned dress shirt to its best advantage. Great job as always, upr_crust.


Thank you, Max.


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> The photos, at least on my monitor at home, are accurate as to the brightness of the blue - it is bright, though perhaps not glow-in-the-dark electric.


I'm on my laptop at home and yes it isn't quite as blue on this screen.

I had to look up where Ede & Ravenscroft was and realized I went to a pub not too far from there called Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese which, supposedly, was a place Dickens had been to.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> It is said that Fortune favors the bold - we shall see if the same is true for i-Gents.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Harvie & Hudson
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - BB
> Shoes - C & J


You know I admire most of your work, upr, while having very different tastes. But even allowing for my particular, and sober, tastes, I find the constituent elements in this altogether too bright (is 'saturated' the correct technical term?). I wouldn't wear either the suit or the tie, but a suit of that colour seems to call for a more sober tie. As for bright red ties, it's something where I think - for everyone - there is always a better option.

I also don't think the shirt would work with any suit (at least leaving aside country suits and there a true tattersall would be preferable).

Was this for a Friday challenge at The Other Forum?

A rare occasion on which I can say I genuinely dislike the entire composition.* Fit and quality of course continue to set the standards we expect of you!

*The shoes are perfect for the suit, though.


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> I'm on my laptop at home and yes it isn't quite as blue on this screen.
> 
> I had to look up where Ede & Ravenscroft was and realized I went to a pub not too far from there called Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese which, supposedly, was a place Dickens had been to.


There are a couple of branches of E & R, one of them in Chancery Lane, which is not far from Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese. The branch I shop at is in Burlington Gardens, which is much more the West End of London - just opposite the end of Savile Row.



Balfour said:


> You know I admire most of your work, upr, while having very different tastes. But even allowing for my particular, and sober, tastes, I find the constituent elements in this altogether too bright (is 'saturated' the correct technical term?). I wouldn't wear either the suit or the tie, but a suit of that colour seems to call for a more sober tie. As for bright red ties, it's something where I think - for everyone - there is always a better option.
> 
> I also don't think the shirt would work with any suit (at least leaving aside country suits and there a true tattersall would be preferable).
> 
> Was this for a Friday challenge at The Other Forum?
> 
> A rare occasion on which I can say I genuinely dislike the entire composition.* Fit and quality of course continue to set the standards we expect of you!
> 
> *The shoes are perfect for the suit, though.


I am not surprised at your reaction, and all of the elements of yesterday's attire were very bright. With yesterday's suit, I could either have gone with very sober accessories, or with "fighting fire with fire", i.e. balancing a bright suit with bright accessories. I chose option #2. Would I wear such a rig on a regular basis? No. Was it fun for an unnaturally warm winter's day? Yes.

As it is, today's attire is for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - introducing a casual element into an otherwise non-casual fit, hence today's jeans.

Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, and jeans - BB
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## FLMike

Mom jeans alert! :eek2:


----------



## TheoProf

Love it Upr! Although, I must admit that I'm interested to see the reaction from the "jeans suck!" Contingent of the forum.


----------



## Balfour

At your service. I like the top half as an informal casual look sans the waistcoat. A waistcoat I feel calls for a tie. I do like gunclubby-houndstooths (dogtooth?) and so very rarely get to wear them and that is a particularly fine example. The pocket square is sublime.

I will leave silence on the rest to speak for itself ...


----------



## Fading Fast

williamsonb2 said:


> Love it Upr! Although, I must admit that I'm interested to see the reaction from the "jeans suck!" Contingent of the forum.


And the sub-category of the "jeans suck" acolytes, the jeans-with-a-sport-coat-is-apostacy contingent should ring in as well.


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> Mom jeans alert! :eek2:


These jeans fit better than mom/dad jeans, thank you . . .



williamsonb2 said:


> Love it Upr! Although, I must admit that I'm interested to see the reaction from the "jeans suck!" Contingent of the forum.


Thank you, and see below . . .



Balfour said:


> At your service. I like the top half as an informal casual look sans the waistcoat. A waistcoat I feel calls for a tie. I do like gunclubby-houndstooths (dogtooth?) and so very rarely get to wear them and that is a particularly fine example. The pocket square is sublime.
> 
> I will leave silence on the rest to speak for itself ...


I would have worn a tie, were I to own one that would have made sense with the rest of this outfit, but I don't, so I went without. Thank you for the comments on the jacket (BB Fitzgerald - love the fabric, less enamored of the Fitzgerald cut, but a sale price overcame my hesitancy), and the PS, and thank you also for your silence on the bottom half .



Fading Fast said:


> And the sub-category of the "jeans suck" acolytes, the jeans-with-a-sport-coat-is-apostacy contingent should ring in as well.


We shall see who rings in which flavor of disapproval . . .


----------



## eagle2250

IMHO upr_crust has once again knocked the ball clean out of the ballpark! That sport coat and waistcoat were made to be worn together and those boots are (no more appropriate word comes to mind at this moment) simply sublime. Perhaps pairing the jeans with the rig can be interpreted as a walk on the sartorial wild side, but in the final analysis, "a man's got to do what a man's got to do!" Frankly, in this present instance, I think Crusty makes it work! Well done, my friend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust,
Nicely done!


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> We shall see who rings in which flavor of disapproval . . .


I like the outfit a lot and, IMHO, you chose the perfect casual upper to go with the jeans.

My one humble criticism is that - even though I don't know why - I don't think those are a great pair of jeans for you. I am not advocating for a skinny fit, but they might be too full cut and a slightly slimmer jean might be more complimentary to you and the outfit.

Also (and this could just be my monitor), there's something in the finish of the jean that doesn't look right - the weave, texture, tone or something looks off - not classic jean - to me.

I recommend (to the guy whose toss-off clothing is five time nicer than my best clothes) a little jean shopping for you.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> There are a couple of branches of E & R, one of them in Chancery Lane, which is not far from Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese. The branch I shop at is in Burlington Gardens, which is much more the West End of London - just opposite the end of Savile Row.
> 
> I am not surprised at your reaction, and all of the elements of yesterday's attire were very bright. With yesterday's suit, I could either have gone with very sober accessories, or with "fighting fire with fire", i.e. balancing a bright suit with bright accessories. I chose option #2. Would I wear such a rig on a regular basis? No. Was it fun for an unnaturally warm winter's day? Yes.
> 
> As it is, today's attire is for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - introducing a casual element into an otherwise non-casual fit, hence today's jeans.
> 
> Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, and jeans - BB
> PS - Drake's, via the Armoury
> Boots - Paul Stuart


looking nice with jeans on.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> My one humble criticism is that - even though I don't know why - I don't think those are a great pair of jeans for you. I am not advocating for a skinny fit, but they might be too full cut and a slightly slimmer jean might be more complimentary to you and the outfit.
> 
> Also (and this could just be my monitor), there's something in the finish of the jean that doesn't look right - the weave, texture, tone or something looks off - not classic jean - to me.


My thoughts precisely! Just far better articulated (than "mom jeans alert"). I have nothing against jeans, but if you're gonna wear jeans....wear jeans!


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


>


I'm afraid upr that this is probably my least favourite of your normally quite admirable submissions. To my mind the waistcoat is simply too rustic for the shirt. Further, whilst I can tolerate a jacket without a tie still, a waistcoat worn without a tie makes me uneasy. Finally, the shoes are just a touch too light in tone to support those trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> IMHO upr_crust has once again knocked the ball clean out of the ballpark! That sport coat and waistcoat were made to be worn together and those boots are (no more appropriate word comes to mind at this moment) simply sublime. Perhaps pairing the jeans with the rig can be interpreted as a walk on the sartorial wild side, but in the final analysis, "a man's got to do what a man's got to do!" Frankly, in this present instance, I think Crusty makes it work! Well done, my friend. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle



wildcat1976 said:


> upr_crust,
> Nicely done!


And thank you Wildcat.



Fading Fast said:


> I like the outfit a lot and, IMHO, you chose the perfect casual upper to go with the jeans.
> 
> My one humble criticism is that - even though I don't know why - I don't think those are a great pair of jeans for you. I am not advocating for a skinny fit, but they might be too full cut and a slightly slimmer jean might be more complimentary to you and the outfit.
> 
> Also (and this could just be my monitor), there's something in the finish of the jean that doesn't look right - the weave, texture, tone or something looks off - not classic jean - to me.
> 
> I recommend (to the guy whose toss-off clothing is five time nicer than my best clothes) a little jean shopping for you.


Today's jeans were bought yesterday - BB Red Fleece slim straight (they had no 1818 jeans at Liberty Plaza other than white, which I did not care for), and my thighs fill the jeans quite completely (25+ years of stationary bike will do that to a person), so I am not entirely understanding the "mom/dad jean" commentary.



Howard said:


> looking nice with jeans on.


Thank you, Howard



FLCracka said:


> My thoughts precisely! Just far better articulated (than "mom jeans alert"). I have nothing against jeans, but if you're gonna wear jeans....wear jeans!


See above.



Shaver said:


> I'm afraid upr that this is probably my least favourite of your normally quite admirable submissions. To my mind the waistcoat is simply too rustic for the shirt. Further, whilst I can tolerate a jacket without a tie still, a waistcoat worn without a tie makes me uneasy. Finally, the shoes are just a touch too light in tone to support those trousers.


Well, as they do say, you can't please all the people all the time . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I just want to go on record that I did not make a "mom jean" comment. (Although, I believe it was made in a light-hearted way with no malice at all.)

I'm going to try to explain what I think is off, but want to emphasize, as noted in my first post, this could be a monitor issue on my part.

If you didn't tell me these were jeans and you only had the full body shot, I would have mistaken them for, maybe, moleskins. The fit somehow doesn't feel jean-like to me. As you mentioned, they fit in your thighs, so on closer look, I think it is about the drape of the pants - they don't "hang" like jeans / they don't crease or wrinkle like jeans. Maybe - since you said they are new - they need a few (or many) good washing to get a more jeans-like drape.

The second thing, as mentioned in my first post, the finish - the color, shine, surface, texture, weave - doesn't look classic jeans-like. Jeans - as their fibers are woven show both white and blue colors because, even though the fibers are dyed blue, in jean fabric the blue doesn't fully penetrate the fibers, so you get some combination of white and blue in appearance, which contributes to a unique jean-ness in both color and texture. Again, several good washings and some wear might fix all that, but they just don't look "jean-ish," IMHO.

Let me raise my hand again and say, I'm far from an expert, I'm one humble opinion, you dress better than I ever do and many (most) others on this board know more than I do.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I just want to go on record that I did not make a "mom jean" comment. (Although, *I believe it was made in a light-hearted way with no malice at all*.)


True!



Fading Fast said:


> I'm going to try to explain what I think is off, but want to emphasize, as noted in my first post, this could be a monitor issue on my part.
> 
> If you didn't tell me these were jeans and you only had the full body shot, I would have mistaken them for, maybe, moleskins. The fit somehow doesn't feel jean-like to me. As you mentioned, they fit in your thighs, so on closer look, I think it is about the drape of the pants - they don't "hang" like jeans / they don't crease or wrinkle like jeans. Maybe - since you said they are new - they need a few (or many) good washing to get a more jeans-like drape.
> 
> The second thing, as mentioned in my first post, the finish - the color, shine, surface, texture, weave - doesn't look classic jeans-like. Jeans - as their fibers are woven show both white and blue colors because, even though the fibers are dyed blue, in jean fabric the blue doesn't fully penetrate the fibers, so you get some combination of white and blue in appearance, which contributes to a unique jean-ness in both color and texture. Again, several good washings and some wear might fix all that, but they just don't look "jean-ish," IMHO.


Once again, I completely agree with FF's comments. Possibly just a photography and/or computer issue, and things just aren't translating properly. Or, maybe they just need a good trip or two through the wash.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


>





upr_crust said:


> Today's jeans were bought yesterday - BB Red Fleece slim straight (they had no 1818 jeans at Liberty Plaza other than white, which I did not care for), and my thighs fill the jeans quite completely (25+ years of stationary bike will do that to a person), so I am not entirely understanding the "mom/dad jean" commentary.


My two cents about this fit of jeans: IMO the jeans should fit tighter than how the dress pants fits on thigh, knee, calf and all the way to the ankle. In this picture, it seems that the *fit* of the jeans is based on how the typical dress pants fit you. Since this is jeans we are talking about, that fit gives a vibe of mom/dad's jeans.

If this pair was a regular dress pants, or even cotton chino, no one would say anything about mom/dad's pants look. However, because it is a jeans, people may have different interpretation of how jeans should fit.

BTW, @upr_crust, it seems that there is some loose fabric around the thigh of this pair. I am guessing that you can go slimmer than this, just a bit to your comfortable limits, so that it can balance this look. Somehow, I got the impression that this top half ensemble is pretty fit, while the bottom half is loose, and that makes your legs proportionally bigger than your top half. I think if you trim down the jeans' part, the overall ensemble can look better for this *business casual* thing.

Or we, the fora, are so used to your business formal look that we cannot accept you to do business casual thing.. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Balfour

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> ... I think if you trim down the jeans' part, the overall ensemble can look better for this **business casual** thing.
> 
> Or we, the fora, are so used to your business formal look that we cannot accept you to do *business casual* thing.. :icon_hailthee:


Whatever my views on jeans may be, jeans and sports jacket are not business casual.


----------



## winghus

Shaver said:


> I'm afraid upr that this is probably my least favourite of your normally quite admirable submissions. To my mind the waistcoat is simply too rustic for the shirt. Further, whilst I can tolerate a jacket without a tie still, a waistcoat worn without a tie makes me uneasy. Finally, the shoes are just a touch too light in tone to support those trousers.


 The jeans wearing world thinks quite differently than the non-jeans wearing world. He could have been wearing white sneakers (or even day-glo chartreuse) with them and been quite in line as far as that segment of the world thinks.


----------



## FLMike

winghus said:


> The jeans wearing world thinks quite differently than the non-jeans wearing world. He could have been wearing white sneakers (or even day-glo chartreuse) with them and been quite in line as far as that segment of the world thinks.


Not really. I'm part of the "jeans wearing world" and don't find the outfit appealing because, as stated by a few people already, the jeans read more as dark denim trousers than a pair of well-fitting jeans.


----------



## Oldsport

I sure would like to know more about what 'the jeans wearing world' thinks from that poster ...

That was pretty dumb and snotty at the same time.



FLCracka said:


> Not really. I'm part of the "jeans wearing world" and don't find the outfit appealing because, as stated by a few people already, the jeans read more as dark denim trousers than a pair of well-fitting jeans.


----------



## upr_crust

It's remarkable how much controversy has been stirred up by the simple wearing of a pair of jeans. 

The jeans may well need a trip (or three) through the wash to rid themselves of excess indigo (they were marked as having been dyed with natural indigo, with a warning that it may rub off on light-colored fabrics). 

In viewing the photos, they do "drape" (or not drape, as they're stiff new denim) like more proper trousers - we shall see if they also shrink a bit in the wash (or, more likely, the dryer). To what extent they will adhere to my lower limbs remains to be seen - I will have to trot them out once they've been broken in, assuming that the anti-jean contingent can forgive me wearing them again and publishing the findings. 

Oddly enough, I've heard no criticism of them over at That Other Website - a lesser number of thumbs-up than average, for me, but only the odd expression of "I didn't think that you owned denim" - certainly not the voluble reaction that I've received here.

It's been good, this latest conversation - I appreciate the differing points of views, and I think that it's made for livelier readings than average for the thread.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Sir, your words in the post above are as eloquent, well composed, and thoughtful/memorable, as are the pictorial collage(s) of the daily rigs you create from the hopefully endless depths of your incredible wardrobe! Thank you for those timely reflections. :thumbs-up:


----------



## winghus

FLCracka said:


> Not really. I'm part of the "jeans wearing world" and don't find the outfit appealing because, as stated by a few people already, the jeans read more as dark denim trousers than a pair of well-fitting jeans.


I also wear jeans and don't care for the outfit either, but not for the same reason. IMO it needs to lose the vest. Without the vest the outfit is perfectly fine, including shoe color. How any of us can make a really good case about the jeans when the picture is so dark you can't make out how they actually look overall I don't know. I know that in the closeup of the shoes, the jean coloring that's been complained about as not looking right is a classic color for jeans. I have a pair of Levi's exactly that coloring. I still stand by my statement that most of the jeans wearing world thinks anything and everything goes with jeans.


----------



## winghus

Triathlete said:


> I sure would like to know more about what 'the jeans wearing world' thinks from that poster ...
> 
> That was pretty dumb and snotty at the same time.


I don't see how it was snotty as I'm part of the jeans wearing world I was speaking about. I was replying to someone who has assured this forum many times that he isn't a part of it.

In fact, of three 3 men's style forums I participate in ( Dappered, here, and Styleforum) this one has the highest level of condescending superiority. Even though SF has a bigger reputation for it, I don't see near as much as here, especially when someone is asking for honest criticism of something.


----------



## Oldsport

"He could have been wearing white sneakers (or even day-glo chartreuse) with them and been quite in line as far as that segment of the world thinks."

Not sure what this means then. If it wan't a shot across the bow of jeans wearers, then I apologize as a really misread.



winghus said:


> I don't see how it was snotty as I'm part of the jeans wearing world I was speaking about. I was replying to someone who has assured this forum many times that he isn't a part of it.
> 
> In fact, of three 3 men's style forums I participate in ( Dappered, here, and Styleforum) this one has the highest level of condescending superiority. Even though SF has a bigger reputation for it, I don't see near as much as here, especially when someone is asking for honest criticism of something.


----------



## CornoUltimo

It's not that easy being green...
Sunday Morning
BB OCBD, LLBean Sweater,PRL tie, Patrick James Sport Coat, Unseen Bills Khakis and Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Sir, your words in the post above are as eloquent, well composed, and thoughtful/memorable, as are the pictorial collage(s) of the daily rigs you create from the hopefully endless depths of your incredible wardrobe! Thank you for those timely reflections. :thumbs-up:


+1, well said.


----------



## eagle2250

^^"It's not that easy being green."

The grand kids friend Kermit has been heard to utter similar sentiments, LOL! However, CornoUltimo, your choice of sweaters works very nicely with that jacket. :thumbs-up:


----------



## williamson

CornoUltimo said:


> It's not that easy being green...


Perhaps not, but as has already been said, the sweater has a good colour, and the whole e_nsemble _is beautifully harmonious.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Thanks for the positive feedback
As a redhead I try to integrate green items into my attire as much as possible (within reason), and today it seems to have worked really well.


----------



## upr_crust

I must be on a transgressive streak of late - Friday was jeans with the elements of a more formal outfit, and today, it's loafers with a suit.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - SFA
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - BB/Aldens
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## eagle2250

^^As always upr_crust, you are dressed impeccably. As to any concerns about your choice of shoe design, I thought black tassel loafers were requisite footwear for bankers? :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Accreditors are on campus this week, so I'm opting for the full-on ivy look.
O'Connell's 3/2 sack navy blazer
BB Milano OCBD
Robert Talbott tie
BB mid-grey odd trousers
Allen Edmonds Belt
JM Waverley (it's rainy weather today)


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^As always upr_crust, you are dressed impeccably. As to any concerns about your choice of shoe design, I thought black tassel loafers were requisite footwear for bankers? :thumbs-up:


Thirty-six years ago, when I first landed in NYC (as a mere stripling, mind you), BB tassel loafers were much more commonly worn, but, today, with the march of time and "business casual", they are more rarely seen.


----------



## Shaver

winghus said:


> I don't see how it was snotty as I'm part of the jeans wearing world I was speaking about. I was replying to someone who has assured this forum many times that he isn't a part of it.
> 
> In fact, of three 3 men's style forums I participate in ( Dappered, here, and Styleforum) this one has the highest level of condescending superiority. Even though SF has a bigger reputation for it, I don't see near as much as here, especially when someone is asking for honest criticism of something.


You were, however, responding to me - and I had not made any mention (explicit nor implicit) as to the material of upr's trousers.......


----------



## winghus

You didn't have to specifically mention it, they ARE jeans. Your criticism of the shoe color was based on color alone and my point was that to a lot of jeans people, ANY color of footwear goes with jeans. I was making a casual remark about general thinking in a lot of people's minds, not trying to start an argument over it.

I'll just back out now and post less, if I come back at all. I'm not the type to give a big scathing response like crocto did a couple of times but I can see why it happens. People wonder why this forum isn't nearly as popular as it used to be, there's a reason, geez. I'm particularly amused/dismayed at how some of the people here come across while at the same time espousing their Christianity. WWJD indeed.



Shaver said:


> You were, however, responding to me - and I had not made any mention (explicit nor implicit) as to the material of upr's trousers.......


----------



## Shaver

winghus said:


> You didn't have to specifically mention it, they ARE jeans. Your criticism of the shoe color was based on color alone and my point was that to a lot of jeans people, ANY color of footwear goes with jeans. I was making a casual remark about general thinking in a lot of people's minds, not trying to start an argument over it.
> 
> I'll just back out now and post less, if I come back at all. I'm not the type to give a big scathing response like crocto did a couple of times but I can see why it happens. People wonder why this forum isn't nearly as popular as it used to be, there's a reason, geez. I'm particularly amused/dismayed at how some of the people here come across while at the same time espousing their Christianity. WWJD indeed.


Fair comment and I am not seeking argument either. However, I trust that this final paragraph is not directed at me? I do not recall having ever made an unkind comment directed toward a contribution here amongst the WAYWT threads.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^As always upr_crust, you are dressed impeccably. As to any concerns about your choice of shoe design, I thought black tassel loafers were requisite footwear for bankers? :thumbs-up:


As someone who worked in finance these past almost three decades (my office for years, literally, was on Wall Street and I also worked for years on the floor of the NYSE), I never knew hassle loafers with suits were controversial until I started reading AAAC. They always seemed very classic and conservative and were worn by most of the "old school" guys.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> As someone who worked in finance these past almost three decades (my office for years, literally, was on Wall Street and I also worked for years on the floor of the NYSE), I never knew hassle loafers with suits were controversial until I started reading AAAC. They always seemed very classic and conservative and were worn by most of the "old school" guys.


Exactly. I don't think there are many of us Wall Street guys on AAAC. Apparently, in Canada they call them pom-poms....but then it is Canada, after all.


----------



## winghus

Shaver, I absolutely have to apologize for making that comment in a reply to your post. It was NOT in any way directed at you and I realized halfway there to have lunch with my wife that because you have a scripture quote in your signature, it would seem obviously meant for you. IT WAS NOT.



Shaver said:


> Fair comment and I am not seeking argument either. However, I trust that this final paragraph is not directed at me? I do not recall having ever made an unkind comment directed toward a contribution here amongst the WAYWT threads.


----------



## emanueleb

Bespoke Toe Cap shoes in burnished cognac full grain leather, scarpe che alzano la statura con suola in vero cuoio cucita a mano , chaussures rehaussantes , schuhe die größer machen , جويدوماجي أحذية فاخرة (مع رفعه لطول القامه


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

A severe color scheme for an early Tuesday.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Braces - Lewin
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - C & J
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Scala


----------



## TheoProf

Vintage Claymore Shop charcoal nailhead suit
Kamakura broadcloth shirt
Brooks Brothers Makers tie
Brooks Brothers braces
Allen Edmonds Strands


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Williamson, that suit is awesome! Bonus points for mixing charcoal and brown.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Slide! I had never considered mixing Browns and dark greys before finding AAAC a few years ago. It quickly became one of my favorite color combos. Cheers.


----------



## orange fury

It's basically summer now:


J Crew suit - PRL shirt - BB Country Club tie - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic - AE Nathans - JAB belt


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice scarf.


----------



## jd202

SlideGuitarist said:


> Williamson, that suit is awesome! Bonus points for mixing charcoal and brown.


Agreed, that suit is fantastic. A particularly good look today, Williamson.

And Crusty, the limited palette today really lets the DB suit do the work- very elegant.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

williamsonb2 said:


> Thanks Slide! I had never considered mixing Browns and dark greys before finding AAAC a few years ago. It quickly became one of my favorite color combos. Cheers.


Brother, I didn't even know that I should wear a pale blue shirt with anything before I came here.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, nice scarf.


Thank you, Howard.



jd202 said:


> Crusty, the limited palette today really lets the DB suit do the work- very elegant.


Thank you, JD, though I may let my tailor take a look at yesterday's suit - I think that it could stand a nip and a tuck here and there.

Midweek, and warmer than average temperatures for March in NYC, hence only the hat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino


----------



## TheoProf

Crusty, love your rig today. That suit is one of your best imo. 
Today for me:
BB Fitzgerald doeskin navy blazer
Kamakura PPBD
BB knit tie
BB Madison flannel odd trousers
AE suede belt
AE Amsterdam bourbon
Tie Bar square


----------



## TheoProf

SlideGuitarist said:


> Brother, I didn't even know that I should wear a pale blue shirt with anything before I came here.


Ha! Yes, I think this site has benefited many, many of us. If I ever get the nerve to do it I'll post a pre-AAAC pic of me "dressed up". Yikes.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice outfit today.


----------



## TheoProf

jd202 said:


> Agreed, that suit is fantastic. A particularly good look today, Williamson.
> 
> And Crusty, the limited palette today really lets the DB suit do the work- very elegant.


I missed this earlier. Thanks jd202!


----------



## Gurdon

upr_crust said:


> There are a couple of branches of E & R, one of them in Chancery Lane, which is not far from Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese. The branch I shop at is in Burlington Gardens, which is much more the West End of London - just opposite the end of Savile Row.
> 
> I am not surprised at your reaction, and all of the elements of yesterday's attire were very bright. With yesterday's suit, I could either have gone with very sober accessories, or with "fighting fire with fire", i.e. balancing a bright suit with bright accessories. I chose option #2. Would I wear such a rig on a regular basis? No. Was it fun for an unnaturally warm winter's day? Yes.
> 
> As it is, today's attire is for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - introducing a casual element into an otherwise non-casual fit, hence today's jeans.
> 
> Sports jacket, waistcoat, shirt, and jeans - BB
> PS - Drake's, via the Armoury
> Boots - Paul Stuart


Crusty,
What a nuanced wearing of jeans -- "regular-looking" jeans, but with relatively dressy sport coat and shirt. I think the shoes are just right in picking up the color and material of the vest, and the contrast in textures banishes the possibility of match-matchy. The vest also covers the waist, and therefore eliminates the issue of how high the jeans are worn. Also, the color and finish of the shoes offsets the color and texture of the shoes and socks.

As you suggest, the jeans could stand a couple off more washings, but, IMHO, for the sake of softening the color, not the fabric. I believe the stiffness of denim contributes to the look of jeans.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## upr_crust

williamsonb2 said:


> Crusty, love your rig today. That suit is one of your best imo.


Thank you, Williamson.



williamsonb2 said:


> Ha! Yes, I think this site has benefited many, many of us. If I ever get the nerve to do it I'll post a pre-AAAC pic of me "dressed up". Yikes.


Trust me, we can all say "yikes" to our prior attempts at style.



Howard said:


> Crusty, nice outfit today.


Thank you, Howard.



Gurdon said:


> Crusty,
> What a nuanced wearing of jeans -- "regular-looking" jeans, but with relatively dressy sport coat and shirt. I think the shoes are just right in picking up the color and material of the vest, and the contrast in textures banishes the possibility of match-matchy. The vest also covers the waist, and therefore eliminates the issue of how high the jeans are worn. Also, the color and finish of the shoes offsets the color and texture of the shoes and socks.
> 
> As you suggest, the jeans could stand a couple off more washings, but, IMHO, for the sake of softening the color, not the fabric. I believe the stiffness of denim contributes to the look of jeans.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, Gurdon, though there was no apparent uniformity of opinion for that particular posting - it caused a small controversy, which was fine - gave the thread some added life.

Thursday, 2016/03/17, and not a stitch of green, as it happens.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - JAB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J


----------



## TheoProf

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!
*BB Madison cord jacket
Kamakura
BB knit tie
Lands End donegal trousers
No name braces
AE for BB brogues w/green laces (see above)


----------



## emanueleb

Today I am wearing those bespoke Oxfords by GuidoMaggi Luxury Shoes completely handmake in Italy, le scarpe che ti fanno diventare piu' alto con stile, le scarpe italiane con rialzo invisibile, جويدوماجي أحذية فاخرة (مع رفعه لطول القامه , les chaussures réhaussantes de luxe GuidoMaggi


----------



## gamma68

Accompanied by a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Sea Island cotton sweater vest, Trafalgar belt (unseen), Orvis khakis, unbranded cotton argyle socks, Stafford 'Deacon' boots.


----------



## TheoProf

Gamma, this is a great rig you've posted today. The sport coat is outstanding. I love donegal especially in that lighter shade. The boots look great too. How are they holding up? They look much better than I've come to expect from a JC Penney brand. Lastly, it's good to see you posting on this side!


----------



## gamma68

williamsonb2 said:


> Gamma, this is a great rig you've posted today. The sport coat is outstanding. I love donegal especially in that lighter shade. The boots look great too. How are they holding up? They look much better than I've come to expect from a JC Penney brand. Lastly, it's good to see you posting on this side!


Thanks williamsonb2, for your nice comments.

Ivy Style suits me best, so I'll likely post on this side on those occasions when my rig is NET (Not Entirely Trad).

I haven't worn the Stafford boots a ton, but they seem to be holding up very well. The leather is nice and looks like it might acquire a nice patina in time. The soles are rubber, but they're comfy. I see JCP still offers them and they're on sale now for $79.99. It's a pretty nice and fairly comfortable boot for the price. Think of them as the poor man's AE Dalton.


----------



## Howard

nice outfit as usual Crusty.


----------



## Odradek

Public Savant said:


> https://postimage.org/
> hosting image
> 
> Me earlier today after Mass for Latare Sunday.
> Donegal tweed suit by David Young here in Galway, Bedale jacket by Barbour, hat from Kennedy & McSharry, Dublin. There I am in the damp cold wishing I had remembered to bring a pair of gloves with me.


My wife used to live just around the corner from that church.
Being damp and cold is all part of the Galway experience.


----------



## Chouan

Odradek said:


> My wife used to live just around the corner from that church.
> Being damp and cold is all part of the Galway experience.


Indeed it is. I rather like the fact that playing golf at the Connemara Golf Club can completely conceal my ineptitude, as playing partners will invariably conclude that my shots going wide are because of the gale blowing.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit as usual Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is #menswear, which I take to mean "the stylistic affectations of the moment". For someone such as myself, with a carefully curated set of stylistic affectations all my own, the passing fancies of the moment are as nothing, but, in the spirit of gamesmanship, below is my entry for the day.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Longmire
Braces - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## RogerP

Attending a function at the Jamaican Canadian Association yesterday evening with my daughter:



And the boots:


----------



## eagle2250

^^

RogerP, you are looking splendid, as always, and characteristically those boots are magnificent, but I suspect, with your beautiful daughter on your arm, not a single attendee of the event you were attending even noticed your footwear! However, I am absolutely certain you must have had a great time. What a wonderful glimpse into your family dynamic...thank you for sharing with us! ::thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, I believe you managed to pull off the challenge with great aplomb. Well done.

Roger, I love how the boots, overcheck on the suit (as well as the mid grey/charcoal color), and odd vest all compliment one another so well. Great work and you look like a proud father with every reason to be.

I hate trying to follow you both. I must get up earlier in the morning. 

Some on the other site have suggested that I have a look reminiscent of the 1950s, so I thought I'd try a black and white pic just for fun.

Today:
Vintage Focus tweed jacket
Kamakura OCBD
Peter Christian moleskins (loden)
Viyella black watch tie
AE belt
AE Fifth Ave. (walnut)


----------



## jd202

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> What a wonderful glimpse into your family dynamic...thank you for sharing with us! ::thumbs-up:


+1. As a father of daughters, I love seeing this picture of the proud, well-dressed papa with his lovely daughter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildcat1976

RogerP
A lovely picture!
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, I'd sure like to know how to tie a scarf like you do one day but I just throw it over my shoulder as usual.


----------



## Chouan

Non uniform day today, so a bit more casual than usual......







Jacket by Roderick Charles, shirt by Viyella, pullover I've no idea.....

Boots by Bodiley's


----------



## Chouan

Boots again.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

williamsonb2 said:


> Crusty, love your rig today. That suit is one of your best imo.
> Today for me:
> BB Fitzgerald doeskin navy blazer
> Kamakura PPBD
> BB knit tie
> BB Madison flannel odd trousers
> AE suede belt
> AE Amsterdam bourbon
> Tie Bar square


This post echoes a question I had myself this morning as I was choosing a jacket - does the color of buttons influence the color of other metals being worn? Williamson is, I think, wearing it quite well and makes me think perhaps it is overly fussy to match everything - especially considering the gold/brass colored buttons on a blazer are more an inherent part of the coat rather than, like a watch or buckle, a bit more interchangeable. Similarly I know that the color of my wedding band shouldn't be a deterrent to wearing gold metals (it is silver) but it never feels right.


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> Attending a function at the Jamaican Canadian Association yesterday evening with my daughter:


Great picture and, intentional or not, amazing coordination of outfits! From the greys, to the perfect color coordination of his tie and square with her spaghetti strap, everything ties together incredibly well.

It takes nearly an act of God to get my similarly aged daughter to wear anything other than athletic clothes these days.


----------



## Desirable Result

RogerP said:


> Ditto that - well done.
> 
> From the Friday challenge on the other forum (Checks!)


Every time I see RogerP I think of this guy


----------



## ZMAN

RogerP, I have a windowpane sport coat that is similar to the suit jacket you are wearing in the picture with your daughter; however, I do not even come close to wearing it with the same elegance that you do. Thank you for the inspiration to do better.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks gents.

eagle - yes, my daughter is my own portable invisibility device. :biggrin:

FL - She does indeed buck the trend of most of her female classmates who gravitate toward a sporty / athletic wardrobe aesthetic. I told here that they were Sporty Spice and she was Posh Spice and she was like wut?? :redface:

I think it's down to the fact that she has danced ballet since she could walk - the nature of the dance itself as well as the costumes are very feminine.


----------



## CornoUltimo

williamsonb2 said:


>


Williamsonb, you should really consider also posting on the Trad side, the folks over there would love this.


----------



## FLMike

CornoUltimo said:


> Williamsonb, you should really consider also posting on the Trad side, *the folks over there would love this*.


I like the outfit, and have been enjoying all of williamsonb2's posts lately. However, those are definitely not natural looking shoulders, nor a sack cut, on the jacket. And, do I see two notches on each lapel? I don't think I've ever seen something like that. Was that a feature found in a particular era?


----------



## TheoProf

FLCracka said:


> I like the outfit, and have been enjoying all of williamsonb2's posts lately. However, those are definitely not natural looking shoulders, nor a sack cut, on the jacket. And, do I see two notches on each lapel? I don't think I've ever seen something like that. Was that a feature found in a particular era?


FLCracka, it's one notch. I think I see what you are looking at, but it's an optical illusion. As for the Trad forum, thanks for the kind words CorniUltimo, and I'll take your advice and post there when I'm wearing something that I think is appropriate for the aesthetic they are pursuing. FLCracka's observation is correct that the referenced outfit would not fly over there. Again, thanks for the kind words though. My style is Ivy based, but I don't aspire to follow all the rules of that genre (i.e. I feel darts flatter my physique).


----------



## FLMike

williamsonb2 said:


> FLCracka, it's one notch. I think I see what you are looking at, but it's an optical illusion. As for the Trad forum, thanks for the kind words CorniUltimo, and I'll take your advice and post there when I'm wearing something that I think is appropriate for the aesthetic they are pursuing. FLCracka's observation is correct that the referenced outfit would not fly over there. Again, thanks for the kind words though. My style is Ivy based, but I don't aspire to follow all the rules of that genre (i.e. I feel darts flatter my physique).


Lest my observation above come off as hypocritical, I should add that I do think you should be posting on the Trad side also, even when your fits fall short of being 100% by-the-book Trad. I do it all the time, because that's the side with which I most identify. On a given day, you'll find some trad/prep inspired components to my outfit, but it's rarely by-the-book Trad. Your look is clearly (to me, anyway) influenced by Ivy Style, with other elements woven in. So, while the outfit above, like most of mine, didn't check all the boxes required to get big trad love that Corno suggested, I do agree with him that you should be sharing your pics with that side, as well.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## upr_crust

Monday, after a very vigorous weekend, and a slight dusting of snow - into the breach once more with flannel . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Goorin Brothers, Toronto


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## crocto

Blazer: Black Brown 1826
Shirt: Ike Behar
Pants: Banana Republic
Tie: J. Crew


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP and Upr_Crust,

You have been knocking out of the park. I am just in awe of what you two have been doing. Upr, in particular, can pull a wonderful outfit every single day. I don't remember the last post I did not truly enjoyed it.

Williamson, I am not a trad fan but you are a most welcome addition to the forum.

Here Spring is upon us.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



bernoulli said:


> RogerP and Upr_Crust,
> 
> You have been knocking out of the park. I am just in awe of what you two have been doing. Upr, in particular, can pull a wonderful outfit every single day. I don't remember the last post I did not truly enjoyed it.
> 
> Williamson, I am not a trad fan but you a most welcome addition to the forum.
> 
> Here Spring is upon us.


Thank you, Bernoulli, and very pleased to see you back posting, and great new shoes.

An early day for me today - a two-hour conference call/class, starting at 8:00 AM. There oughta be a law . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Topcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## TheoProf

BB Fitzgerald linen/cotton blazer
BB Milano PPBD
BB Fitzgerald Irish linen trousers
J. Press Shantung tie
AE suede belt
AE Cavanaugh bitter chocolate suede
TieBar linen hank


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, great outfit and love the fun you are having with the socks. Also, your company hired the "wrong" consulting company as the last two that mine hired told us that humans have, at most, 90 minute attention spans so no meetings or call should exceed that time without a twenty or so minute break. All silliness, but companies pay other companies a lot of money to tell them how to be a better company.


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> RogerP and Upr_Crust,
> 
> You have been knocking out of the park. I am just in awe of what you two have been doing. Upr, in particular, can pull a wonderful outfit every single day. I don't remember the last post I did not truly enjoyed it.
> 
> Williamson, I am not a trad fan but you a most welcome addition to the forum.
> 
> Here Spring is upon us.


Thanks Bernoulli - and not only does crusty knock it out of the park on a daily basis, he also manages the most clear and compelling photographic montage on a daily basis - and THAT I find truly astonishing.

I am digging your grey db suit and shoes very much - well done! Spring is still a way off in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Chouan

bernoulli said:


> RogerP and Upr_Crust,
> 
> You have been knocking out of the park. I am just in awe of what you two have been doing. Upr, in particular, can pull a wonderful outfit every single day. I don't remember the last post I did not truly enjoyed it.
> 
> Williamson, I am not a trad fan but you a most welcome addition to the forum.
> 
> Here Spring is upon us.


And that is a very pleasant spring ensemble. Not much use for a British spring, however!


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP said:


> Thanks Bernoulli - and not only does crusty knock it out of the park on a daily basis, he also manages the most clear and compelling photographic montage on a daily basis - and THAT I find truly astonishing. I am digging your grey db suit and shoes very much - well done! Spring is still a way off in my neck of the woods.


Totally agree on Upr and thanks for your kind words. Gladly, here spring is not in full bloom but it is nice enough that I can wear it without any issues. A shame the shoes did not photograph that well. In any case, I love wholecuts, so I am really happy with the newest purchase. Suit is coming with me to Rome, where I think the weather will be perfect for it.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Bernoulli, and very pleased to see you back posting, and great new shoes.
> An early day for me today - a two-hour conference call/class, starting at 8:00 AM. There oughta be a law . . .


Hard to decide between Paul Stuart and New & Lingwood. Both are simply great on you, sir. Thanks for the kind words.



Chouan said:


> And that is a very pleasant spring ensemble. Not much use for a British spring, however!


I am sure there are a couple of days in Spring in which the temperature rises enough so one could be springy. No?


----------



## emanueleb

Bespoken double monk in full grain vegeatble leather from Tuscany designed by GuidoMaggi luxury italian shoes , Schuhe mit Absatz , обувь для увеличения роста , scarpe italiane fatte completamente a mano che fanno diventare gli uomini piu' alti


----------



## Howard

nice red socks Crusty.


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks: Thomas Pink


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, great outfit and love the fun you are having with the socks. Also, your company hired the "wrong" consulting company as the last two that mine hired told us that humans have, at most, 90 minute attention spans so no meetings or call should exceed that time without a twenty or so minute break. All silliness, but companies pay other companies a lot of money to tell them how to be a better company.


As it was, my conference call was 15 minutes short of two hours, which was of some relief, and glad that you liked the socks.



RogerP said:


> Thanks Bernoulli - and not only does crusty knock it out of the park on a daily basis, he also manages the most clear and compelling photographic montage on a daily basis - and THAT I find truly astonishing.


I attribute the photo montages to the fact that I choose what I'm to wear on a given day the evening before, my husband has great taste in camera equipment, and I seem to have limitless reserves of personal vanity and a compulsion to make images (in this case, of myself  ).

Midweek, and another early morning conversation for work - this time, auditors in India.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg/Theo Faberge, London
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Attending a function at the Jamaican Canadian Association yesterday evening with my daughter:


Haven't been on the site since you posted this excellent photo of yourself and lovely daughter. Good to see that your daughter, like mine, was fortunate enough to get her good looks from her mom ... 

J/k, of course. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howard

Upr, I love the way you tie that scarf.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## TheoProf

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> This post echoes a question I had myself this morning as I was choosing a jacket - does the color of buttons influence the color of other metals being worn? Williamson is, I think, wearing it quite well and makes me think perhaps it is overly fussy to match everything - especially considering the gold/brass colored buttons on a blazer are more an inherent part of the coat rather than, like a watch or buckle, a bit more interchangeable. Similarly I know that the color of my wedding band shouldn't be a deterrent to wearing gold metals (it is silver) but it never feels right.





bernoulli said:


> RogerP and Upr_Crust,
> 
> Williamson, I am not a trad fan but you are a most welcome addition to the forum.


Radio Free, it's probably a rule I should pay more attention to, but I don't wear many metallic accessories anyway. That said, I hadn't even considered the brass buttons and nickel belt buckle. In any event, thanks for the compliment.

Bernoulli, thanks for the welcome. I love your sense of style.


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks Williamson. Today playing with patterns and texture.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr, I love the way you tie that scarf.


Thank you, Howard. Some day, I'll teach you how I do it.



bernoulli said:


> Thanks Williamson. Today playing with patterns and texture.


Very handsome, if rather restrained for your usual style, Bernoulli - I have no memory of ever having seen you wear black shoes such as those - new, I assume? Wear them in good health, in any case.

Thursday, and a members' reception at the Modern, for the new Degas show. Weather predictions as of yesterday were for warm temperatures by the afternoon, but they seem to have been revised overnight - seasonably cool is the prediction now, hence the coat, hat, and scarf.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - no name brand
Braces - BB
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> I attribute the photo montages to the fact that *I choose what I'm to wear on a given day the evening before,* my husband has great taste in camera equipment, and I seem to have limitless reserves of personal vanity and a compulsion to make images (in this case, of myself  ).


So you are never too tired to do all that on a previous evening, let alone completely 
blootered?

Though you could miss days and we would be none the wiser.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Shoes are burgundy hi-shine. A new acquisition from Herrings. They ship to China, albeit I usually need to pay taxes (less than Brazil, so I don't care about it that much). I do own 2 oe 3 pairs of black shoes, but they see little use.

BTW, next time we meet, please teach me how to tie a scarf like that. I aim to learn more from you.

Also, is the suit a PS? It looks more like your BB suits. In any case, enjoy your event tonight. As always, you will be the better dressed gentleman there.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. Some day, I'll teach you how I do it.
> Very handsome, if rather restrained for your usual style, Bernoulli - I have no memory of ever having seen you wear black shoes such as those - new, I assume? Wear them in good health, in any case.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the Charvet ties you've worn the last two days have a very rich look, work very well with your overall outfit and reflect the elegance and thought you bring to your dress every day. Enjoy the reception tonight.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> So you are never too tired to do all that on a previous evening, let alone completely blootered? Though you could miss days and we would be none the wiser.


Planning my attire for the next day is one of the simple pleasures of my day, though it is more difficult on evenings when I've got something on. As for "blootered", I'm not in the habit of being over-served alcohol - I am the original "cheap date" (i.e. easily intoxicated), and thus need not overindulge to feel the beneficial effects without the nasty hangover the next morning (properly hydrating before going to sleep helps as well).



bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> Shoes are burgundy hi-shine. A new acquisition from Herrings. They ship to China, albeit I usually need to pay taxes (less than Brazil, so I don't care about it that much). I do own 2 oe 3 pairs of black shoes, but they see little use.
> 
> BTW, next time we meet, please teach me how to tie a scarf like that. I aim to learn more from you.
> 
> Also, is the suit a PS? It looks more like your BB suits. In any case, enjoy your event tonight. As always, you will be the better dressed gentleman there.


Thank you, and I look forward to the next time that you're in NYC, at which time I will happily spend the five minutes teaching you how to tie a scarf in the manner I did yesterday. As for today's suit looking more BB than PS, that is partially because it was my first acquisition from Paul Stuart in my current boidly configuration (bought some six years ago, just after my first husband died). I have since lost weight, and even after a recent trimming-down by my alterations tailor, it's still looser than yesterday's DB suit from PS.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the Charvet ties you've worn the last two days have a very rich look, work very well with your overall outfit and reflect the elegance and thought you bring to your dress every day. Enjoy the reception tonight.


Thank you, and I will enjoy this evening very much - the subject of the preview is Degas - his prints and monotypes, I believe.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Attending a function at the Jamaican Canadian Association yesterday evening with my daughter:


Roj, as you may imagine, I struggled with my response here - notorious disabuser of the offspring pics that I am. But then clarity: this is not a child but a fine young woman and one, by the look of her self possessed gaze, with a worthy life ahead of her. I have no doubt that you are hideously proud.


----------



## CLTesquire

bernoulli said:


> Thanks Williamson. Today playing with patterns and texture.


Who is the maker of your grenadine? It looks very much like the steel blue grenadine grossa that I received from Mr. Hober recently. Regardless of maker, I'm a huge fan of the tie.


----------



## Howard

> Thank you, Howard. Some day, I'll teach you how I do it.


Do you tie it like a regular tie?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks. The maker is Damiano Presta in Rome. I actually met him at his store and he is very pride of his seven-fold ties, of which this is a particularly nice example.



CLTesquire said:


> Who is the maker of your grenadine? It looks very much like the steel blue grenadine grossa that I received from Mr. Hober recently. Regardless of maker, I'm a huge fan of the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of the week, and a quiet day in the financial district, as the US and European exchanges are closed for Good Friday. Still, the banking industry is alive and awake, and so must I be.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice look for Good Friday.


----------



## LordSmoke

Due to home improvements and such, I opted out of my usual Birthday suit purchase for 2016 and went with a replacement for my navy blazer and some machine-washable dress pants.

The jacket is OTR Jack Victor that didn't really need any tailoring, though I have to remember to fit with my wallet in the breast pocket for final fitting.

Pants were a disappointment as described in detail here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ts-a-swing-and-a-miss-(&p=1774372#post1774372

jacket: Jack Victor
pants: JV Riviera
tie: JT Beckett - sort of a novelty golf tie chosen to pick up the shade of the trousers.
ps: Kent Wang
shirt: JAB or PF
shoes: AE Fifth Aves in Bob's Chili
belt: ??? (why don't I have a matching AE belt, did I misplace it?)
cuff links: gold-plated 1886/1906 Indian-head pennies
moustache wax: Elmer's washable school glue stick


----------



## cellochris

*Pins Stripes and Tails*

Gentlemen,

My first post to WAYWT. I am visiting my friend from undergrad who performs with the Dallas Symphony; I am in a grey pin stripe suit and he is in the tails. It was nice to enjoy the concert and not have to sweat on stage 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## LordSmoke

^^^^ Looking good for what must have been a lovely time.

My brother is a stage hand who usually works the fly rail. The last time I visited him he literally "showed me the ropes". Also memorable for some reason was that he pointed out the "cello chairs".

PS: I would love to have a reason to wear "tails" at some point.


----------



## cellochris

LordSmoke said:


> ^^^^ Looking good for what must have been a lovely time.
> 
> My brother is a stage hand who usually works the fly rail. The last time I visited him he literally "showed me the ropes". Also memorable for some reason was that he pointed out the "cello chairs".
> 
> PS: I would love to have a reason to wear "tails" at some point.


Thank you LordSmoke! It was a fun evening; Dallas Symphony sounded amazing and they performed Beethoven 5 which was phenomenal.

Yes, the cello chairs!

Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever worn tails off stage, except for one time at a bar directly after a concert when I did not have time to change. As luck would have it, I randomly met a lady wearing a formal dress as she was returning from a fundraiser! We had a few drinks, exchanged numbers and then a week later went on a date to the Atlanta Symphony.

So gents, wear your tails! Perhaps they will bring good fortune


----------



## CornoUltimo

Cross post from the Trad Side


----------



## orange fury

Cross post from Trad- Happy Easter folks!:




Haspel seersucker suit - Brooks OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Walkover bucks - Lands End surcingle - Vintage Elgin - Warby Parker "Percey"


----------



## LordSmoke

^^^^ we really need a "like" button.


----------



## bespokewrinkles

At a function this weekend. Donegal tweed sport jacket by Hemrajani Bros. Kent Wang pocket square, Ascot Chang shirt, Shibumi Berlin tie, Julius Marbach Award for Good Behavior.


----------



## bespokewrinkles

orange fury said:


> Cross post from Trad- Happy Easter folks!:
> ...
> Haspel seersucker suit - Brooks OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Walkover bucks - Lands End surcingle - Vintage Elgin - Warby Parker "Percey"


Very elegant! I wish more RTW makers use patch pockets for outfits like this though. They are be a perfect fit for the casualness of the fabric.

Also, replacing those buttons with MOP would be an inexpensive way of elevating the look to even greater heights


----------



## emanueleb

That's my Easter look:
Bespoke Double monk in black full gran leather vegetable tanned designed and handmade by GuidoMaggi Luxury Italian Shoes, belt by GuidoMaggi, sunglasses designed by Vini Uehara , обувь для увеличения роста , hand made tweed pants


----------



## upr_crust

A rainy, grim start to the week.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Art Gallery of Vancouver
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Magnanni, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Weatherproof













Finally, the Friday Challenge at That Other Website was to wear a cardigan with a suit. I initially thought that I had no cardigan sweaters in my closet, until I remembered that I had one - an Irish fisherman knit, circa 1968, which my father had made for himself (clever man that he was). To that end, here's my father's handiwork (though I'd never attempt to wear this sweater with a suit - too bulky and too warm).


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Kudos to your dad - that takes some real skill.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

What a beautiful combination. I think your shirt is very hard to pair things with, but you pulled it off perfectly. Lovely ensemble, really. Nice cardigan, but I agree with you that it is not the most practical of garments. I don't own one or plan to...


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Buffalo David Bitton
Shirt Nordstrom
Pants: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Joseph Abboud


----------



## CLTesquire

Today's Rig:

Suit: BB
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellow Hook Neckties
Shoes: C&J by Peal/BB


----------



## Howard

Crusty, you almost look like Mr.Rogers (in a good way )


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Kudos to your dad - that takes some real skill.


Thank you. My late father was rather full of surprises - unexpected skills and such.



bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> What a beautiful combination. I think your shirt is very hard to pair things with, but you pulled it off perfectly. Lovely ensemble, really. Nice cardigan, but I agree with you that it is not the most practical of garments. I don't own one or plan to...


Thanks, Bernoulli. Yesterday's shirt is rather a trial to match to a tie and a suit, but I seem to have done OK with it. As for my father's cardigan, global warming has put paid to the idea that I'll ever wear it, save in the dead of winter.



Howard said:


> Crusty, you almost look like Mr.Rogers (in a good way )


Thank you, Howard, I think . . . 

A sunny day, if with blustery winds. With no chance of rain, I'm wearing suede shoes - fingers crossed that a sudden weather system doesn't flood NYC . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Braces - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## orange fury

bespokewrinkles said:


> Very elegant! I wish more RTW makers use patch pockets for outfits like this though. They are be a perfect fit for the casualness of the fabric.
> 
> Also, replacing those buttons with MOP would be an inexpensive way of elevating the look to even greater heights


Thanks- I actually do have two seersucker sport coats with both those features - A green/white Ralph Lauren and a blue/white Tailorbird. The RL actuall also has flapped pockets and working cuffs, and is a 3/2 roll.

add to that a pair of LLB seersucker shorts, a Lands End seersucker shirt, and J Crew seersucker pants, and I have a fair amount of seersucker in my closet lol.


----------



## Neil Fox

My first post. I really like this tie! I have been looking for one like it.


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

I am quoting your pics because they need to be resposted. Again and again. Thank you for that, I am now withdrawing from ever posting my outfits. This is just perfect! BTW, I think this suit is one, if not the, best fits on you. The whole ensemble is just so perfect (sorry for the repetition). Even for the regular maestro, you were able to one up yourself. Bravissimo!



upr_crust said:


> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Braces - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



bernoulli said:


> I am quoting your pics because they need to be reposted. Again and again. Thank you for that, I am now withdrawing from ever posting my outfits. This is just perfect! BTW, I think this suit is one, if not the, best fits on you. The whole ensemble is just so perfect (sorry for the repetition). Even for the regular maestro, you were able to one up yourself. Bravissimo!


Thank you for the extravagant compliments, Bernoulli, but don't ever stop posting your fits here - we all enjoy seeing what you're wearing, and this thread needs all the variety of postings that it can get, not just my modest daily contributions.

Another clear, but cool day in NYC - more use out of flannel before spring warmth comes to the Northeast.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> A rainy, grim start to the week.
> 
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson


I have that same H & H shirt in a button cuff, Mr. Crust. They used to be very good value a while back.


----------



## Howard

very nice dress shoes Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> I have that same H & H shirt in a button cuff, Mr. Crust. They used to be very good value a while back.


That shirt was a good value (i.e. on sale) when I bought it - 25 GBP, if I remember correctly. The shop has just been remodeled - prices may rise to help pay for the renovations.



Howard said:


> very nice dress shoes Upr.


Thank you, Howard - Glad that you liked them.

The temperatures are to be mild by the afternoon today, so I am going to try going without a coat and hat, though by the weekend, both items will be necessary again, if weather prognostications are to be believed.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Damiano Presta
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

Upr, I like that tie, Do all ties match the dress shirts sometimes?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr, I like that tie, Do all ties match the dress shirts sometimes?


Ties are supposed to coordinate with both suit and shirt - rarely do ties "match" shirts, as such, though.

A warm, if unsettled, day today in NYC, and I've decided to give my new blue suit an airing. There is probably too much color for some in my attire today - chacun a son gout - it's at least an Anglo-French alliance.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J











And, for the April Fool's joke I play upon myself - throwback Friday - August 2006 - browner hair, heftier, facial hair.


----------



## Howard

I can't believe that was you 10 years ago? very nice picture.


----------



## LawSuits

I think those rimless glasses suit you. You should get a pair. I also think you did right to lose the facial hair - an aesthetic blunder, excusable for such a youth.


----------



## CLTesquire

Today's rig:

Jacket: BB
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellow Hook Neckties raw silk
Trousers (not pictured): BB (and they're navy)
Shoes (not pictured): burgundy Alden LHS


----------



## LordSmoke

First time trying a bow tie. Details here...
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...eau-Ties-Ltd-of-Vermont&p=1775809#post1775809


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I can't believe that was you 10 years ago? very nice picture.


Yes, Howard, time flies, whether one likes it or not.



LawSuits said:


> I think those rimless glasses suit you. You should get a pair. I also think you did right to lose the facial hair - an aesthetic blunder, excusable for such a youth.


The glasses in the old photo were half-rimless - I am too hard on my glasses to wear totally rimless ones - and much flattery for your comments in re: my former facial hair - I was nearly 51 when that photo was taken.

Back to more wintry weather this week in NYC. Today's tie is new - Drake's, from the Armoury, NYC.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Aquascutum
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## Balfour

Upr, I like the colours there very much; my preference would be to reverse the tie and the square.


----------



## Howard

Balfour said:


> Upr, I like the colours there very much; my preference would be to reverse the tie and the square.


I agree with Balfour, love the colors.


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Upr, I like the colours there very much; my preference would be to reverse the tie and the square.


I am unsurprised at your preference, and when I saw the tie fabric at the Armoury for bespoke items, I thought that the material and pattern would make a great pocket square - though a matching pocket square to yesterday's tie would be rather tacky-looking, worn together.



Howard said:


> I agree with Balfour, love the colors.


Thank you, Howard.

The rain has gone, but the cold remains - winter redux. This being the case, the least I can do is to continue wearing flannel.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
PS - no brand name
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg/Theo Faberge, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr,
An outstanding outfit; thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheoProf

J. Press tweed
BB tie and OCBD
LE Moleskin
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Howard

Upr, I like tie, it seems in one picture the tie is dark purple and the other picture is light purple, why is that?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr, I like tie, it seems in one picture the tie is dark purple and the other picture is light purple, why is that?


The color is an illusion - the tie actually has a small pattern of blue and white on a red background. My camera cannot make pixils small enough to capture the detail, such that the color comes out as an average of red, blue, and white, hence the shades of purple that you see in the photos.


----------



## upr_crust

The theme for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "herringbone". I've done a double dose of it with today's attire, helped in great part by the continued cold weather in NYC.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - RLPL
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino


----------



## TheoProf

BB jacket and braces
J Press repp and OCBD
LE Donegal trousers
AE shoes


----------



## TheoProf

A couple of lifestyle photos from Easter weekend:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
This is what it's all about! As the old saw tells us, a picture is worth a thousand words and, ny friend your two pictures speak volumes! Thank you williamsonb2, for sharing with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Upr: I love the red color.


----------



## Howard

You have a nice family Williamson.


----------



## Ryan42200

First post here!

Upr, your outfits are always fantastic! I think the new Blue suit is one of my favorites! It actually inspired my search for new suits a couple of weeks ago. I love your collection of braces as well!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: I love the red color.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> First post here!
> Upr, your outfits are always fantastic! I think the new Blue suit is one of my favorites! It actually inspired my search for new suits a couple of weeks ago. I love your collection of braces as well!


Thank you, Ryan and welcome to the thread. I am sure that we'd all be interested in seeing the results of your search for new suits, though the vividness of my new blue suit makes it less of a reliable "go-to" suit than an interesting outlier.

Changing it up for what is predicted to be a wet-ish Thursday - something a bit more casual.

Sports jacket, shirt, trousers, shoes - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Christy's, via Fortnum & Mason, London


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> This is what it's all about! As the old saw tells us, a picture is worth a thousand words and, ny friend your two pictures speak volumes! Thank you williamsonb2, for sharing with us. :thumbs-up:





Howard said:


> You have a nice family Williamson.


Thank you both for the kind words.

Today:
Still wearing flannel in Central Ohio:
BB Fitzgerald doeskin blazer and flannel trousers
Kamakura shirt
Chipp2 madder
AE belt


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


>


Ahh, there's that bow tie I love! Very nice as always, sir.


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Buffalo David Bitton
Shirt & Pants: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Pal Stuart


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I know that Burberry today seems to have moved more toward doing current fashion than timeless classics, but your trench looks like it's from the period when they were doing timeless classics. It is a beautiful coat that drapes wonderfully - Burberry knew how to do it. 

WilliamsonB2, those Donegal trousers are outstanding (I'll have to up my opinion of LE). And the lifestyle photos are great - you have a wonderful looking family.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, I know that Burberry today seems to have moved more toward doing current fashion than timeless classics, but your trench looks like it's from the period when they were doing timeless classics. It is a beautiful coat that drapes wonderfully - Burberry knew how to do it.


My raincoat was purchased many years ago from Syms, when things like Burberry raincoats "fell through the cracks" into the discount world, and even then, it wasn't especially cheap, but it has served me well. I cannot fit into the clothes now made by Burberry, but there seem to be people out there who can wear them, as the company is doing well, from all reports.


----------



## Howard

Upr your outfit reminds me of a college professor.


----------



## Ryan42200

The bow tie and pocket square are new. I thought they would go well together but I'm not 100% sure. Constructive criticism welcome!

Blazer: Ted Baker 
Shirt: Banana Republic 
Tie: Paul Stuart 
PS: JAB
Pants: Brooks Brothers 
Shoes: AE Fifth Avenue


----------



## McGregory

Ryan42200 said:


> The bow tie and pocket square are new. I thought they would go well together but I'm not 100% sure. Constructive criticism welcome!
> 
> Blazer: Ted Baker
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> Tie: Paul Stuart
> PS: JAB
> Pants: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: AE Fifth Avenue


I think the tie and ps blend well together imo, I do think the jacket looks a bit odd, possible an orphaned suit jacket? I would invest in a decent navy blazer or sportscoat. I have one navy blazer with traditional gold buttons and two navy sportscoats, one of which is a lightweight wool and has patch pockets with Smoked Mop buttons and the other is a medium weight Oxford cotton which has dark brown horn buttons. I have come to prefer the sportscoats over the blazer, just a personal preference.


----------



## Ryan42200

McGregory said:


> I think the tie and ps blend well together imo, I do think the jacket looks a bit odd, possible an orphaned suit jacket? I would invest in a decent navy blazer or sportscoat. I have one navy blazer with traditional gold buttons and two navy sportscoats, one of which is a lightweight wool and has patch pockets with Smoked Mop buttons and the other is a medium weight Oxford cotton which has dark brown horn buttons. I have come to prefer the sportscoats over the blazer, just a personal preference.


Thanks, McGregory! I agree about the jacket. Fortunately it was heavily discounted and I paid very little for it as far as decent blazers go. I definitely need to invest in the basic navy blazer.


----------



## upr_crust

Due to an odd combination of circumstances (early conference calls tomorrow morning and late night water main repairs this evening), you're getting tomorrow's attire tonight, proving that I am ever so slightly out of my mind. But, no matter - at least I hope that the attire was worth the effort.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - PRL
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason house brand
Hat - Selentino


----------



## emanueleb

Bespoken brogued cognac boots in full grain italian leather completely Hand Made in Italy by GuidoMaggi and exclusively designed by Vini Uehara , le scarpe italiane che alzano la statura in maniera invisibile dipinte a mano

Suit designed by Emanuele Briganti


----------



## TheoProf

Fading Fast said:


> WilliamsonB2, those Donegal trousers are outstanding (I'll have to up my opinion of LE). And the lifestyle photos are great - you have a wonderful looking family.


Thanks for the kind words Fading!
Today's rig:
Claymore Shop suit
Spier and MacKay light blue shirt
J Press navy grenadine
Trafalgar braces
AE Park Ave merlot


----------



## Jimbo2

*Outstanding tie!*

Sir Crust:
1. The color combination is wonderful . . . a magnificent tie.
2. My ONLY quibble is the shirt collar; I never cared for that style, as the tie knot seems too large, IMO. 
3. Even though I still have 4 or 5 shirts with the contrasting white collars and cuffs, I have veered away from them for 2 reasons, both personal.
 a) 30 years ago, my father spoke of a tight-wad fellow employee whose wife would replace his worn shirt collars and cuffs with equally as old white ones, to lengthen the shirt's life. 
b) I once complimented a man on the street who was wearing this style of shirt (I owned the very same shirt, from the Custom Shop . . . is that still in existence?) and he was neither polite to me, nor was he impressed with my observance. Typical banker type? Speaking of which, I went to my local branch of a major bank on Wednesday, and all the employees, male/female/whatever, had matching golf shirts with the bank's insignia on it. Being old fashioned, I prefer a more traditional, dressed up look on the people handling MY millions.
Happy week end.



upr_crust said:


> Due to an odd combination of circumstances (early conference calls tomorrow morning and late night water main repairs this evening), you're getting tomorrow's attire tonight, proving that I am ever so slightly out of my mind. But, no matter - at least I hope that the attire was worth the effort.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - PRL
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason house brand
> Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

nice outfit, Upr.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, thank you for the welcome! The double breasted suit is fabulous and I love the contrasting collar/cuff shirt 

Suit: Suitsupply 
shir: Banana Republic 
Tie : Brooks Brothers 
Shoes: AE Park Avenue


----------



## TheoProf

This is a good look Ryan. I can't see the collar points, so they may be a little on the short side. The best bang for your buck in shirts that I've found is Spier & McKay FYI. The bow is great. The suit fit looks good, and I like the shoes.


----------



## Balfour

Love everything about this, williamson. The last picture illustrates very well how a good grey suit often has surface interest to keep it looking flat at a distance (as in the other pictures it looks solid).



williamsonb2 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Fading!
> Today's rig:
> Claymore Shop suit
> Spier and MacKay light blue shirt
> J Press navy grenadine
> Trafalgar braces
> AE Park Ave merlot


----------



## Ryan42200

williamsonb2 said:


> This is a good look Ryan. I can't see the collar points, so they may be a little on the short side. The best bang for your buck in shirts that I've found is Spier & McKay FYI. The bow is great. The suit fit looks good, and I like the shoes.


Thank you! I see we both decided to go for the merlot Park Avenues today and your braces are great! I will have to venture out of my basic JAB braces and get the good stuff! Thank you for the shirt suggestion.


----------



## Balfour

williamsonb2 said:


> This is a good look Ryan. I can't see the collar points, so they may be a little on the short side. The best bang for your buck in shirts that I've found is Spier & McKay FYI. The bow is great. The suit fit looks good, and I like the shoes.


Agreed. An impressive initial contribution, achieving a good classic look rather than 'in your face peacocking' or suffering from a litany of fit issues.

Some things to think about include the trousers - a slightly fuller opening would be preferable; if that's your belt buckle showing, then a slightly higher rise might be advisable too. (A good rule of thumb - doesn't work for everyone - is to wear your trousers at your natural waist and have the top button of a two button suit at or slightly higher than the natural waist.)


----------



## Ryan42200

Balfour said:


> Agreed. An impressive initial contribution, achieving a good classic look rather than 'in your face peacocking' or suffering from a litany of fit issues.
> 
> Some things to think about include the trousers - a slightly fuller opening would be preferable; if that's your belt buckle showing, then a slightly higher rise might be advisable too. (A good rule of thumb - doesn't work for everyone - is to wear your trousers at your natural waist and have the top button of a two button suit at or slightly higher than the natural waist.)


Thank you, Balfour!

I agree on the trousers. I have a long torso and short legs so trousers sitting at my natural waist is more comfortable and just looks better (with braces of course). The Suitsupply suits are amazing for the price point, if a little trendy. My next suits I plan to definitely look at MTM.


----------



## McGregory

Ryan42200 said:


> Thank you, Balfour!
> 
> I agree on the trousers. I have a long torso and short legs so trousers sitting at my natural waist is more comfortable and just looks better (with braces of course). The Suitsupply suits are amazing for the price point, if a little trendy. My next suits I plan to definitely look at MTM.


Good job on the A&S bow tie, I contemplated getting Brooks standard tie but I didn't like how it look with my suits... But the bow tie is a nice option that I'll look into.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. The color combination is wonderful . . . a magnificent tie.
> 2. My ONLY quibble is the shirt collar; I never cared for that style, as the tie knot seems too large, IMO.
> 3. Even though I still have 4 or 5 shirts with the contrasting white collars and cuffs, I have veered away from them for 2 reasons, both personal.
> a) 30 years ago, my father spoke of a tight-wad fellow employee whose wife would replace his worn shirt collars and cuffs with equally as old white ones, to lengthen the shirt's life.
> b) I once complimented a man on the street who was wearing this style of shirt (I owned the very same shirt, from the Custom Shop . . . is that still in existence?) and he was neither polite to me, nor was he impressed with my observance. Typical banker type? Speaking of which, I went to my local branch of a major bank on Wednesday, and all the employees, male/female/whatever, had matching golf shirts with the bank's insignia on it. Being old fashioned, I prefer a more traditional, dressed up look on the people handling MY millions.
> Happy week end.


The tie knot was a double four-in-hand when I took photos last night, but on reflection, I tied it as a single four-in-hand this morning, which looked better and was easier to button the tab collar as well.

As for the look of contrast collar shirts, I believe that the style is derived from the days when collars and shirt bodies were separate. For myself, I bought a shirt in Paris in 1989, not dissimilar to today's shirt, and had to have the collar and cuffs replaced, as both collar and cuffs shrank so severely that I could not wear the shirt. Had I tried to find the fabric used in the body of the shirt, I would have been out of luck - instead, I had white collar and cuffs replaced.

As for the personality disorders of those whom you've observed wearing such shirts, I cannot but sympathize with your plight, but assure you that I am not among the arrogant wearers of "Gordon Gekko" shirts. FYI, the Custom Shop went out of business sometime in the 1990's.



Howard said:


> nice outfit, Upr.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, thank you for the welcome! The double breasted suit is fabulous and I love the contrasting collar/cuff shirt


Thank you, young man, and congrats on learning how to tie a bow tie - it's a skill that I only relatively recently acquired. They seem to suit your sensibilities.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, young man, and congrats on learning how to tie a bow tie - it's a skill that I only relatively recently acquired. They seem to suit your sensibilities.


Everyone tells me that bow ties suit me. I love them and have been wearing them for several years now. I work in retail banking and most customers appreciate my efforts at actually "looking like a banker". The bow tie goes with my love of three piece and double breasted suits.

Sadly my sartorial proclivities and my finances don't match! My husband has to keep me grounded so I don't blow my paycheck at Brooks Brothers!


----------



## Ryan42200

McGregory said:


> Good job on the A&S bow tie, I contemplated getting Brooks standard tie but I didn't like how it look with my suits... But the bow tie is a nice option that I'll look into.


Thanks! I don't think I would care for that pattern on a standard tie either.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, thank you for the welcome! The double breasted suit is fabulous and I love the contrasting collar/cuff shirt
> 
> Suit: Suitsupply
> shir: Banana Republic
> Tie : Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: AE Park Avenue


I love your AE shoes, I personally have AE plain oxford


----------



## Ryan42200

Dressed for the Symphony...and 80 degree weather.

Shirt, tie, pants - Banana Republic 
shoes - AE Sanford


----------



## bernoulli

Nice to see new people posting. Welcome all!

Playing with a new tie.


----------



## Balfour

^ Lovely tie - Hober?


----------



## Balfour

Nice elements there, but in need of a jacket (even in the 80s).



Ryan42200 said:


> Dressed for the Symphony...and 80 degree weather.
> 
> Shirt, tie, pants - Banana Republic
> shoes - AE Sanford


----------



## McGregory

Balfour said:


> Nice elements there, but in need of a jacket (even in the 80s).


Perfect time for a lightweight wool navy sportscoat or blazer


----------



## Balfour

McGregory said:


> Perfect time for a lightweight wool navy sportscoat or blazer


----------



## upr_crust

New week, old suit, lurid tie.

Today's suit was my first venture into MTM clothing, some 13 years (and 20 pounds) ago. The suit has been altered a couple of times to accommodate the slenderer me, but still reflects its origins in the fullness of the trouser leg.

Today's tie was a folly I committed at Paul Stuart. I wear it seldom, but it seems to work (as well as can be expected) with the rest of today's attire.

Happy Monday, in any case.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J Edgwares
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Everyone tells me that bow ties suit me. I love them and have been wearing them for several years now. I work in retail banking and most customers appreciate my efforts at actually "looking like a banker". The bow tie goes with my love of three piece and double breasted suits.
> 
> Sadly my sartorial proclivities and my finances don't match! My husband has to keep me grounded so I don't blow my paycheck at Brooks Brothers!


One's sartorial proclivities will always outrun one's finances - if one's finances increase, one merely graduates to more expensive sartorial "drugs" .



bernoulli said:


> Nice to see new people posting. Welcome all!
> 
> Playing with a new tie.


Always a pleasure to see you posting, Bernoulli, and the new tie (and new suit?) look splendid.


----------



## bernoulli

Suit is not new, it looks cobalt but its true color is similar to your new purchase, a strong mid-blue. The pocket square is the most beautiful I own and, surprise surprise, a gift from you.



upr_crust said:


> Always a pleasure to see you posting, Bernoulli, and the new tie (and new suit?) look splendid.


----------



## Ryan42200

bernoulli said:


> Playing with a new tie.


Nice tie! Love the peaked lapels!


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you. Most of my suits have peaked lapels. I quite like it.



Ryan42200 said:


> Nice tie! Love the peaked lapels!


----------



## ran23

I finally had my tropical weight Cricketeer light blue blazer tailored to fit. Wheat denims and ecru PPBD. sunny day here.


----------



## cellochris

Shirt: Ratio
Tie: Roundtree and Yorke
PS: Puentes Denver
Suit: DB Enrico Corsini
Shoes: AE Fifth Street (quarter brogued captoe bal dress boot) Burgundy shell


----------



## crocto

upr_crust said:


> New week, old suit, lurid tie.
> 
> Today's tie was a folly I committed at Paul Stuart. I wear it seldom, but it seems to work (as well as can be expected) with the rest of today's attire.


That is definitely a power tie. Is it more muted in person or always turned up to 11?


----------



## upr_crust

crocto said:


> That is definitely a power tie. Is it more muted in person or always turned up to 11?


It's always turned up to 11, sad to say - the waistcoat is the mute button . . .


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Today's tie was a folly I committed at Paul Stuart. I wear it seldom, but it seems to work (as well as can be expected) with the rest of today's attire.


But Paisley covereth a multitude of follies ;-)


----------



## Howard

Upr: What do you mean by "lurid", Was it too gaudy?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Upr: What do you mean by "lurid", Was it too gaudy?


 The tie is perhaps too colorful for its own good - "gaudy" might just cover it.


----------



## Fading Fast

On my best day, my best outfit is a poor relation of anything that Upr has, but I'm with the crowd above, that tie should be culled - you have too many beautiful ones to waste a day wearing that one. The suit, however, through multiple altering, looks quite nice.


----------



## Balfour

upr_crust said:


> ...
> Today's tie was *a folly* I committed at Paul Stuart. I wear it seldom, ...


Sunk cost fallacy?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Suit is not new, it looks cobalt but its true color is similar to your new purchase, a strong mid-blue. The pocket square is the most beautiful I own and, surprise surprise, a gift from you.


A most fortuitous visit to Kamakura for both of us, the day I found that pocket square.



Ryan42200 said:


> But Paisley covereth a multitude of follies ;-)


I fear not that particular paisley, if the reaction of others is to be believed . . .



Fading Fast said:


> On my best day, my best outfit is a poor relation of anything that Upr has, but I'm with the crowd above, that tie should be culled - you have too many beautiful ones to waste a day wearing that one. The suit, however, through multiple altering, looks quite nice.


Thank you for the candor, FF.



Balfour said:


> Sunk cost fallacy?


Can't even claim that, unhappily.

Rain, or rumors of rain, persist in NYC today - different suit, same raincoat.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As seems always to be, Sir, another days rig is well assembled and perfectly worn. That suggestively rakish tilt of your hat over the right eye is a perfect finish. Indeed, you do set the bar for the rest of us! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Brooks Brothers suit and tie
Spier and MacKay shirt
Allen Edmonds belt and shoes


----------



## Balfour

Upr: Excellent stuff.

williamson: That is a bright tie (solidarity with upr yesterday ...)!


----------



## Ryan42200

Today's rig is recent Suitsupply acquisition #2. The tie is Fox & Brie.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, great outfit! Love the braces!


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic
Shirt & Tie: Charles Trywhitt
Boots: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Ryan42200

Crocto, I like the boots!


----------



## cellochris

Teaching today:










Jacket: John Alexander
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Shirt: Kenneth Gordon
Pants: Tan Land's End Chinos
Shoes: Oxblood AE McGreggors (LWB)


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Upr, How come you didn't pose with your umbrella?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As seems always to be, Sir, another days rig is well assembled and perfectly worn. That suggestively rakish tilt of your hat over the right eye is a perfect finish. Indeed, you do set the bar for the rest of us! :thumbs-up:





Balfour said:


> Upr: Excellent stuff.!





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, great outfit! Love the braces!


Thank you, gentlemen.



Howard said:


> nice outfit Upr, How come you didn't pose with your umbrella?


My umbrella is a folding travel umbrella - not very visually appealing with which to pose (and I could have used a proper full umbrella with today's attire as well).

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website this week is "The 20th Century Man" - to pick an era and a look from the years 1900 to 2000. As seen below, I chose "City of London banker, the years between the wars (WWI and WWII)". Even my cologne today is period - Penhaligon's Hamman Bouquet, which has been in production since the 1870's.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Collar pin - unknown origins, lost in the mists of time
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Vintage watch chain
Braces (not seen) - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino homburg, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## FLMike

A tweaking of a recent rig.....added the tie and subtracted the french cuffs.

Samuelsohn SC
BB grey tropical weight wool trousers
BB pale pink PPBD
Sam Hober dark chocolate grenadine
Alden suede tassels


----------



## McGregory

FLCracka said:


> A tweaking of a recent rig.....added the tie and subtracted the french cuffs.
> 
> Samuelsohn SC
> BB grey tropical weight wool trousers
> BB pale pink PPBD
> Sam Hober dark chocolate grenadine
> Alden suede tassels


Well done, except I would ditch the button collared shirt (personal preference). If I may ask I see you wear the button down collar shirt quite often, any particular reason? Purely aesthetic?


----------



## TheoProf

Haspel seersucker
Kamakura ppbd
Rooster tie
BB Irish Linen trews
AE belt and shoes
Happy Socks


----------



## FLMike

^I like what you're trying to do, but that jacket is way too structured (esp. the shoulders) for seersucker, in my opinion.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, you pull off the London Banker perfectly and you look great in a Homburg!


----------



## Ryan42200

Suit - HSM 
Tie - Brooks Brothers 
Shoes - Alden


----------



## Jimbo2

Upr:
Great banker 's look today! Is the suit navy or black? When you wore it on October 29th (page 1313) you had all blue accessories, but the suit color didn't come in clear then either.


----------



## Jimbo2

Here it is.


----------



## McGregory

Jimbo2 said:


> Here it is.


That's a good observation, it looks like a really dark Navy.. But I'm not the owner of the suit.


----------



## LordSmoke

Williamsonb2 has joined the sartorial pantheon here, and I would proudly declare myself an enthusiastic fan. In this case, I would like to see trousers match the jacket to form a proper suit or more contrast between the two.



williamsonb2 said:


> Haspel seersucker
> Kamakura ppbd
> Rooster tie
> BB Irish Linen trews
> AE belt and shoes
> Happy Socks


----------



## Fading Fast

WB2 - fantastic overall and, while I agree with FlCracka's observation about the jacket being too structured, it's still an outstanding look. I love the use of linen with seersucker - two incredibly harmonious fabrics.


----------



## crocto

FLCracka said:


> ^I like what you're trying to do, but that jacket is way too structured (esp. the shoulders) for seersucker, in my opinion.


It's a Haspel that's how they make their jackets unfortunately.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that is a beautiful tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, you pull off the London Banker perfectly and you look great in a Homburg!


Thank you. I prefer my grey Homburg to today's black, but I am of an age at which I can carry them off.



Jimbo2 said:


> Upr:
> Great banker 's look today! Is the suit navy or black? When you wore it on October 29th (page 1313) you had all blue accessories, but the suit color didn't come in clear then either.





McGregory said:


> That's a good observation, it looks like a really dark Navy.. But I'm not the owner of the suit.


Today's suit is a very dark navy, and will look black in certain light.



Howard said:


> Crusty, that is a beautiful tie.


Thank you, Howard. It was a present from another poster here, Bernoulli.


----------



## Balfour

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, you pull off the *London Banker* perfectly and you look great in a Homburg!


Sadly no: a collar pin would lead to immediate excommunication from the Square Mile (not that upr or indeed anyone else should care!).

This point aside, it is indeed a splendid rig, upr.


----------



## Balfour

McGregory said:


> Well done, except I would ditch the button collared shirt (personal preference). If I may ask I see you wear the button down collar shirt quite often, any particular reason? Purely aesthetic?


As you seem to be on a one-man crusade against the BD shirt, I will point out that, despite being an Englishman, I am in the process of acquiring some.

You're not a sock puppet are you ...


----------



## McGregory

Balfour said:


> As you seem to be on a one-man crusade against the BD shirt, I will point out that, despite being an Englishman, I am in the process of acquiring some.
> 
> You're not a sock puppet are you ...


Not at all, I'm not against them, I prefer suits, blazers and sportcoats with standard point or semi spread collars. I'll occasionally wear a BD or an ocbd... But that's my last resort and never with a jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Sadly no: a collar pin would lead to immediate excommunication from the Square Mile (not that upr or indeed anyone else should care!). This point aside, it is indeed a splendid rig, upr.


Thank you, Balfour.

Something less grandiose for today than yesterday's rig.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## TheoProf

LordSmoke said:


> Williamsonb2 has joined the sartorial pantheon here, and I would proudly declare myself an enthusiastic fan. In this case, I would like to see trousers match the jacket to form a proper suit or more contrast between the two.





Fading Fast said:


> WB2 - fantastic overall and, while I agree with FlCracka's observation about the jacket being too structured, it's still an outstanding look. I love the use of linen with seersucker - two incredibly harmonious fabrics.





FLCracka said:


> ^I like what you're trying to do, but that jacket is way too structured (esp. the shoulders) for seersucker, in my opinion.





crocto said:


> It's a Haspel that's how they make their jackets unfortunately.


Thank you for all the feedback on yesterday's experiment in seersucker. I knew I was pushing the guidelines both in the level of contrast between the jacket and trousers and the level of structure in the jacket. On one hand, FL Cracka is right, the jacket (esp. the shoulders) are too structured for a traditional seersucker jacket. On the other, I feel like it suits my body type traditional or not. That said, it may be the proverbial "bridge too far". 

Lord Smoke, thanks so much for the kind words. While I'm not sure they are deserved, they are very flattering nonetheless. I'm wondering if anyone could give me a suggestion on odd trousers that would work well with tan and white stripe seersucker jackets. I considered a medium-light blue linen, but I'm not sure it would work as well as white does here. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Fading, I am obviously in total agreement regarding the harmony between linen and seersucker. Thanks for the kind words. My rig received a very divided response on TOF, but if everyone always agreed and no one ever pushed against the guidelines, in calculated ways, these forums would become pretty boring. In any event, your positive response was much appreciated.

Today's rig is considerably more conservative:
O'Connell's navy blazer
Brooks Brothers shirt and tie
RL trousers
AE suede belt and shoes


----------



## FLMike

^Much better fit on those shoulders! Nice rig.

Regarding trousers for tan/white seersucker, mine is a suit and I usually wear it as such. However, I have worn the jacket with tan khakis and with a pair of tropical wool grey trousers (with white bucks or color 8 shell loafers). For some reason, I don't like linen pants (or shirts, for that matter), but that's just personal preference.


----------



## fred johnson

FL,
That is quite a nice outfit and an outstanding way to work in a brown tie.


----------



## Jimbo2

Upr:
You consistently (and VERY successfully) pair powder blue shirts with brown, and I love it. The conservative in me still wears ecru/cream colored shirts, but I'll experiment with blue. ("Open a new window," as Auntie Mame would say!) That said, I would have chosen something other than your black outerwear today. My wife mixes black and brown all the time. On those occasions, I request that she use her maiden name in public.


----------



## EckFaeGlasgow

Having admired all these contributions, I suppose it's only fair I make one myself. 

I don't pretend to be in the same league but, for your comment, here's today's office rig. 

Suit - Moss Bros
Shoes - Barker (seven+ years old now)
Shirt - Chester
Tie - New and Lingwood

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Upr:
> You consistently (and VERY successfully) pair powder blue shirts with brown, and I love it. The conservative in me still wears ecru/cream colored shirts, but I'll experiment with blue. ("Open a new window," as Auntie Mame would say!) That said, I would have chosen something other than your black outerwear today. My wife mixes black and brown all the time. On those occasions, I request that she use her maiden name in public.


Jimbo,

With yesterday's suit, I can understand the difficulties in discerning that the suit was very dark blue, but not black. With today's outerwear, however, the topcoat is definitely blue, and not even such a dark shade of blue - an adjustment of your computer monitor may be in order . . . .


----------



## TheoProf

EckFaeGlasgow said:


> Having admired all these contributions, I suppose it's only fair I make one myself.
> 
> I don't pretend to be in the same league but, for your comment, here's today's office rig.
> 
> Suit - Moss Bros
> Shoes - Barker (seven+ years old now)
> Shirt - Chester
> Tie - New and Lingwood
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Eck, this is a great first entry to the thread. Welcome. Loving the fabric of the suit, the choice of what appears to be an ecru shirt, and the emblematic tie. Very tasteful. The shoes, while I'm not really a fan of spectators, look great for 7+ years.


----------



## Balfour

Great offerings from upr and williamson. 

So, a normal Thursday! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the brown tie.


----------



## williamson

williamsonb2 said:


> Eck, this is a great first entry to the thread. Welcome. Loving the fabric of the suit, the choice of what appears to be an ecru shirt, and the emblematic tie. Very tasteful. The shoes, while I'm not really a fan of spectators, look great for 7+ years.


I emphatically agree - and would also like to compliment my near-namesake on the many excellent postings he has made.


----------



## EckFaeGlasgow

Thank you gentlemen for your encouraging words!

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Balfour said:


> Great offerings from upr and williamson. So, a normal Thursday! :thumbs-up:





Howard said:


> Crusty, love the brown tie.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Friday, and still cool enough in the morning to warrant flannel and a lightweight topcoat, though by this afternoon, the coat will be superfluous.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Bow tie - Thomas Farthing, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Harvie & Hudson
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J 
Topcoat - BB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## TheoProf

Balfour said:


> Great offerings from upr and williamson.
> 
> So, a normal Thursday! :thumbs-up:





williamson said:


> I emphatically agree - and would also like to compliment my near-namesake on the many excellent postings he has made.


Many thanks for the kind words Balfour and Williamson.
Staying conservative today for meetings this am.
J Press suit
Spier and MacKay shirt
Drakes grenadine tie
TieBar square
No name silk braces
AE shoes


----------



## EckFaeGlasgow

williamsonb2 said:


> Many thanks for the kind words Balfour and Williamson.
> Staying conservative today for meetings this am.
> J Press suit
> Spier and MacKay shirt
> Drakes grenadine tie
> TieBar square
> No name silk braces
> AE shoes


Very nice indeed! I'm certainly a fan of that tie.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the colorful bow tie.


----------



## FLMike

williamsonb2 said:


> Many thanks for the kind words Balfour and Williamson.
> Staying conservative today for meetings this am.
> J Press suit
> Spier and MacKay shirt
> Drakes grenadine tie
> TieBar square
> No name silk braces
> AE shoes


Very sharp. Nicely done!


----------



## ran23

For my 62 b'day, just khakis, yellow PPBD Eagle Shirt Makers, and J&M Cognac wingtips. Since my wife retired, no more business blazers and the like.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, great suit and tie!

Williamsonb2, I love the yellow tie!


----------



## Ryan42200

Nothing noteworthy about today's outfit except I did opt for more colorful socks.


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> Nothing noteworthy about today's outfit except I did opt for more colorful socks.


Crazy coincidence. I have it on good authority that Balfour wore the exact same socks today.


----------



## Shaver

Recently I was overwhelmed by something of an epiphany. .....


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Recently I was overwhelmed by something of an epiphany. .....


Less of an epiphany and more a Damascene conversion in your case. Glad you've seen the light - looks great (although you appear to be being strangled by some silk ...).

:devil: :devil: :devil:

:thumbs-up: 
:beer:


----------



## Balfour

Ryan42200 said:


> Nothing noteworthy about today's outfit except I did opt for more colorful socks.





FLCracka said:


> Crazy coincidence. I have it on good authority that Balfour wore the exact same socks today.


:laughing: Well played!


----------



## EckFaeGlasgow

Proof that one can wear a cravat without appearing aloof or part of a cosplay. Well done, sir!

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Light blue tropical weight blazer, white PPBD, Cotton pattern tie, light weight grey flannels and cognac wingtips, I was asked to stop by for my b'day at the Men's Store. Maybe a gift card in my future.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Recently I was overwhelmed by something of an epiphany. .....


Very nice. I hope you are as comfortable in it as it looks on you!


----------



## Ryan42200

FLCracka said:


> Crazy coincidence. I have it on good authority that Balfour wore the exact same socks today.


"Well, one does want a hint of color" ;-)


----------



## cellochris

Performing tonight:










with AE black shell captoes:


----------



## Ryan42200

Very nice, cellochris! Great looking shoes!


----------



## cellochris

Ryan42200 said:


> Very nice, cellochris! Great looking shoes!


Thanks Ryan42200! They are my "workhorse" shoes and were my first ever shell purchase. Dainite 
soles too - quite happy with them.


----------



## TheoProf

Linen and chambray on a beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Recently I was overwhelmed by something of an epiphany. .....


very nice.


----------



## loarbmhs

Everything looks great, but lose the pre-tied bow tie. Every gent needs to learn to tie his own-looks much better and is pretty simple (there are plenty of online tutorials to teach you how to tie one).



GuidoMaggi Shoes said:


> That's my Easter look:
> Bespoke Double monk in black full gran leather vegetable tanned designed and handmade by GuidoMaggi Luxury Italian Shoes, belt by GuidoMaggi, sunglasses designed by Vini Uehara , обувь для увеличения роста , hand made tweed pants


----------



## upr_crust

Photos from a beautiful weekend in NYC - proof that I am not always encased in a three-piece suit.

Yesterday, along the Hudson, south of the Whitney Museum:



Today, in Central Park, on the way to brunch at the Leopard:


----------



## Neil Fox

Upr I think your best look evah!


----------



## wimbledonballs

Love the cravat!!


----------



## Balfour

Upr, you look like a gentleman at ease enjoying his leisure!


----------



## upr_crust

Neil Fox said:


> Upr I think your best look evah!





Balfour said:


> Upr, you look like a gentleman at ease enjoying his leisure!


Thank you, gentlemen - it was a most enjoyable weekend.

Back to work today, with an early-morning conference call (so early that I'm taking it from home, then going to the office). Feh.
At least the weather will continue to be mild and sunny, hence the very summery combo for today.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Barney's NYV
Braces - Fine and Dandy, NYC
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Suit of Nettles

upr_crust said:


> ...
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> ...


Oh my god: stunning...


----------



## Jimbo2

Outstanding combo today, sir. Glen plaid is so classic and beautiful. Even the braces are perfect. Your Central Park pics are great. Spring has finally arrived, I see.


----------



## crocto

Blazer: Buffalo David Bitton
Shirt: TM Lewin
Tie & Shoes: Black Brown 1826
Pants: Banana Republic


----------



## Howard

Neil Fox said:


> Upr I think your best look evah!


I definitely agree.


----------



## bernoulli

New suit, shirt and shoes. Used to combo for an interview for the Chinese media.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, I am sure that the Chinese media was bowled over by your appearance. Bravo on the new suit, shirt and shoes - wear them in good health, and can't wait to see them when next you're in NYC.

Husband and I are attending a members' viewing at the Met this evening - "Pergamon" - so I thought that I should make an effort to look museum-ready.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BBGF
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Braces - Lewin
PS - BB
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## TheoProf

A beautiful day in Ohio today. 
Vintage PRL seersucker
Vintage New England House madras tie
BB shirt, trews, and shoes
AE belt


----------



## crocto

Suit: Charles Tyrwhitt
Shirt: Ike Behar
Tie: Black Brown 1826


----------



## cellochris

Teaching today. Jacket BB, shoes AE bourbon strands.


----------



## Howard

Upr, love the purple tie, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, it looks like you had a lovely weekend and looking dapper as usual.

I agree with Howard, the purple looks great and I love the shirt. Do you have your BB shirts mtm?


----------



## upr_crust

Suit of Nettles said:


> Oh my god: stunning...


Stunning, and on sale, no less - thank you for the compliment.



Jimbo2 said:


> Outstanding combo today, sir. Glen plaid is so classic and beautiful. Even the braces are perfect. Your Central Park pics are great. Spring has finally arrived, I see.


Thanks - the weather so far this week has been great in NYC.



Howard said:


> I definitely agree.





Howard said:


> Upr, love the purple tie, it's gorgeous.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, it looks like you had a lovely weekend and looking dapper as usual.
> 
> I agree with Howard, the purple looks great and I love the shirt. Do you have your BB shirts mtm?


Today's shirt was RTW, actually. I've had only four or five batches of shirts made for me at BB over the last 20+ years or so - usually in styles that I can't find RTW, as I'm a quite ordinary size. The last batch were all eyelet collar with French cuffs, which one cannot find for love nor money RTW, generally.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire looks like a re-run of yesterday's, at least in terms of color scheme - navy suit, blue/white striped shirt with contrast collar and cuffs, and purple tie. This suit is being worn today as this will most likely be the last cool-ish day in NYC for the season - a last hurrah for three pieces and flannel.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC

Included is a "lifestyle" photo from last night's members' reception at the Met - drinks in the Petrie Court.


----------



## Ryan42200

It's been a standard tie week so far...

Suit - Suitsupply 
Shirt - BB
tie - Tommy Hilfiger
Shoes - AE Park Avenue


----------



## crocto

Suit, Shirt, & Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## Howard

very nice statue Crusty, What is it called?


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Howard said:


> very nice statue Crusty, What is it called?


That's Canova's _Perseus with the Head of Medusa_ in one the Met's long galleries that look out to the park.

Mr. Upr seems to be enjoying that glass of white with a comparable savour.

edit: by the way, Ryan, that's a lovely fabric on the navy SuitSupply number. Is it birdseye, or is that texture more physical than that?


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Ryan42200

Suit of Nettles said:


> edit: by the way, Ryan, that's a lovely fabric on the navy SuitSupply number. Is it birdseye, or is that texture more physical than that?


Thank you! Yes it is birdseye.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the flannel three piece is beautiful! I have been hesitant to try windowpane suits because many I've seen have bold lines. The light pattern on yours works very nicely.


----------



## Ryan42200

williamsonb2 said:


>


Love the tie and shoes (Strands?)


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks! Tie is a Chipp2 shantung and the shoes are AE MacTavish.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the flannel three piece is beautiful! I have been hesitant to try windowpane suits because many I've seen have bold lines. The light pattern on yours works very nicely.


Could not agree more, that is one of my favorite in his insanely gorgeous suit collection.

Also, I think (others will know for sure) that it is a chalk stripe, which is why the lines are fainter. As you noted, it is less "strong," as the chalk stripe tones down the impact so the pattern feels almost subtle, but even if not subtle, it is definitely not aggressive.

I much prefer the calmness of chalk stripes.


----------



## upr_crust

Suit of Nettles said:


> That's Canova's _Perseus with the Head of Medusa_ in one the Met's long galleries that look out to the park.
> 
> Mr. Upr seems to be enjoying that glass of white with a comparable savour.


Good eyes, Nettles - an apropos statue in front of which to pose, considering the exhibition being previewed was "Pergamon" - a show of Hellenistic scuplture, which influenced Canova. The wine was adequate as well .



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the flannel three piece is beautiful! I have been hesitant to try windowpane suits because many I've seen have bold lines. The light pattern on yours works very nicely.





Fading Fast said:


> Could not agree more, that is one of my favorite in his insanely gorgeous suit collection.
> 
> Also, I think (others will know for sure) that it is a chalk stripe, which is why the lines are fainter. As you noted, it is less "strong," as the chalk stripe tones down the impact so the pattern feels almost subtle, but even if not subtle, it is definitely not aggressive.
> 
> I much prefer the calmness of chalk stripes.


Thank you, gentlemen. The thinness of the lines of the windowpane pattern of today's suit, combined with the nappy texture of the flannel, softens the the boldness of the pattern. Texture, breadth (or lack thereof) of lines in a windowpane pattern, and contrast (high or low) can control the overall effect of boldness or subtlety of a windowpane. I have a light grey suit, Brooks MTM, with a quite bold navy windowpane pattern, which is the polar opposite of today's suit - but somehow it works as well.

Ryan, very nice posting today - the SuitSupply suit fits you well.

Williamsonb - most enjoyable posting today - nice relaxed vibe.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Ryan, very nice posting today - the SuitSupply suit fits you well.


Thank you! The two suits I purchased from Suitsupply came as a bit of a surprise since I expected not to be impressed. But it turns out they fit amazingly and for the price I couldn't find any better quality and construction.


----------



## TheoProf

Many thanks Upr! I've enjoyed your posts these last few days as well. Great looks by Shaver, Bernoulli, Cello, Crocto, and Ryan as well. Nice to see the thread so active lately.


----------



## LordSmoke

A great portrait, IMHO.



upr_crust said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheoProf

Brooks Brother suit and Irish poplin tie
Spier and MacKay shirt
AE belt and shoes
TieBar square


----------



## cellochris

Jacket BB 346
Tie Lands' End


----------



## Howard

nice tie Williamson, that looks like a rainbow tie.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Howard. Yes, yesterday's tie was quite colorful.


----------



## Ryan42200

Williamsonb2, I really like the suit and tie combo today.

Cellochris, nice jacket! What are your thoughts about the 346 line as far as quality, fit, etc.?


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Thank you! The two suits I purchased from Suitsupply came as a bit of a surprise since I expected not to be impressed. But it turns out they fit amazingly and for the price I couldn't find any better quality and construction.


Suitsupply is an appropriate place for someone your shape and age to shop. I've seen things there that look good, but not necessarily on me.



williamsonb2 said:


> Many thanks Upr! I've enjoyed your posts these last few days as well. Great looks by Shaver, Bernoulli, Cello, Crocto, and Ryan as well. Nice to see the thread so active lately.


Yes, it does seem that there is a revival of action here.



LordSmoke said:


> A great portrait, IMHO.


Thank you - a sudden inspiration of my husband's, armed with a Nexus 6.

From the "better late than never" school of posting, as much of my morning (starting at 5:45 AM) was taken up with work issues - it seems that all I did all day was yammer on the phone on conference calls - most annoying.

Digging into the archives for something to wear on a warm spring day, I came up with today's suit.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - JAB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - the gift shop of the Sheraton Palace Hotel, Madrid, 1999
Shoes - C & J


----------



## cellochris

Ryan42200 said:


> Cellochris, nice jacket! What are your thoughts about the 346 line as far as quality, fit, etc.?


Thanks! It is fine for me, as I'm building a wardrobe. I believe it is fused. It is a good fit, another Ebay steal/deal.


----------



## upr_crust

The end of a long and tiring week, and a day with rain predicted for NYC. The Friday Challenge over at That Other Website is to integrate navy trousers into a outfit (over there, navy odd trousers are quite looked down upon as being ill-suited to being matched to sports jackets). So say them.

In any case, today's attire was less assembled than thrown together, but I hope in not too offensive a manner.

Sports jacket, trousers, shirt and shoes - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - no name brand


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


>


I really do love your PRL bows.


----------



## upr_crust

FLCracka said:


> I really do love your PRL bows.


Thank you, Cracka. As it happened, I found a cache of PRL bow ties at my local discounter at very low prices, and snatched them up by the handful. A lucky day in the marketplace .


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I think you threw your ensemble together very nicely today.


----------



## Ryan42200

Friday fun shirt


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, I absolutely love everything about your rig.
Ryan, the fit is great, but I would opt for a different shirt IMHO. The pattern strikes me as inherently casual. I think darker shoes, perhaps even as light as bourbon, would have been better here. Other than that, well done.
Brooks Brothers jacket and trousers
Chipp2 grenadine
Spier and MacKay shirt
AE suede belt and shoes
RayBan glasses and sunglasses


----------



## Ryan42200

Thanks Williamson! Admittedly the shirt is more casual and I wasn't sure about the shoes but I went with it.

I love your BB blazer and have my mind made up to make it my next purchase. I've had to retire much of my wardrobe because of cheap and ill-fitting clothes and rebuilding on a budget can be frustrating since my knowledge and tastes have improved!


----------



## TheoProf

There are some on the site who might like the choice of shoes. Take all advice with the proverbial grain of salt.  Thanks for the kind words, and I can identify with the sartorial journey you are on. I'm slowly getting things altered as I can afford it myself. You're off to a great start on the site. I hope you continue to post.


----------



## crocto

Suit: Banana Republic

Shirt: Tommy Hilfiger
Tie: Charles Tyrwhitt
Socks: Express
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy


----------



## Howard

Upr, I love the bow tie.


----------



## Ryan42200

Crocto, I like the tie/sock combo.


----------



## FLMike

Oh, gracious, please don't encourage him.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Cracka. As it happened, I found a cache of PRL bow ties at my local discounter at very low prices, and snatched them up by the handful. A lucky day in the marketplace .


Oh, yes, I remember very well when you scored those PRL bows (I have a memory like a steel trap when it comes to useless info). I get more and more jealous every time you wear one.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I think you threw your ensemble together very nicely today.


Trust me, reports of predicted rain were considered as much as anything else in my sartorial choices for today - whatever was next to go to the dry cleaner's.



Ryan42200 said:


> Thanks Williamson! Admittedly the shirt is more casual and I wasn't sure about the shoes but I went with it.
> 
> I love your BB blazer and have my mind made up to make it my next purchase. I've had to retire much of my wardrobe because of cheap and ill-fitting clothes and rebuilding on a budget can be frustrating since my knowledge and tastes have improved!


Ryan, your shirt today was too casual for a suit (especially one with a peak lapel), but you made it work as best as it could (colors and patterns worked well together). As for impatience with your sartorial tastes outstripping your funding - this is a common problem. Learn to savor anticipation of your future purchases - or start a Ponzi scheme, though Option B does come with the downside of a long stretch wearing orange jumpsuits, and nothing looks good with those things.



FLCracka said:


> Oh, yes, I remember very well when you scored those PRL bows (I have a memory like a steel trap when it comes to useless info). I get more and more jealous every time you wear one.


Expect a rise in jealousy - I tend to wear my bow ties more in warmer months ,


----------



## winghus

My wife says she could never be a criminal because she looks terrible in orange.



upr_crust said:


> Trust me, reports of predicted rain were considered as much as anything else in my sartorial choices for today - whatever was next to go to the dry cleaner's.
> 
> Ryan, your shirt today was too casual for a suit (especially one with a peak lapel), but you made it work as best as it could (colors and patterns worked well together). As for impatience with your sartorial tastes outstripping your funding - this is a common problem. Learn to savor anticipation of your future purchases - or start a Ponzi scheme, though Option B does come with the downside of a long stretch wearing orange jumpsuits, and nothing looks good with those things.
> 
> Expect a rise in jealousy - I tend to wear my bow ties more in warmer months ,


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Ryan, your shirt today was too casual for a suit (especially one with a peak lapel), but you made it work as best as it could (colors and patterns worked well together). As for impatience with your sartorial tastes outstripping your funding - this is a common problem. Learn to savor anticipation of your future purchases - or start a Ponzi scheme, though Option B does come with the downside of a long stretch wearing orange jumpsuits, and nothing looks good with those things.


Thanks for the words of wisdom, Upr!

Patience and prudence will serve me best, however annoying they may be at times. I agree a polyester jumpsuit would definitely be taking a few steps back


----------



## Balfour

Ryan, you're putting together some very tasteful and solid combinations (and I'm not one quick to praise), especially if you're on a budget (indeed you show that it's not impossible). But I agree with the others: the shoes do not belong with that suit and the shirt doesn't belong with any suit (in my view nor with an odd jacket).


----------



## Ryan42200

Balfour, thank you for the compliments and critiques.


----------



## Shaver

With no offence intended to williamsonb2 (whose contributions I enjoy) but could we not refer to him as Williamson? We already enjoy the company of a long standing member who posts under the name Williamson. I trust that this isn't taken as a petty gripe as I do believe that any of us might be disappointed to witness our user name usurped.


----------



## TheoProf

Shaver said:


> With no offence intended to williamsonb2 (whose contributions I enjoy) but could we not refer to him as Williamson? We already enjoy the company of a long standing member who posts under the name Williamson. I trust that this isn't taken as a petty gripe as I do believe that any of us might be disappointed to witness our user name usurped.


I've felt bad about my user name since I learned that it was close enough to another's to lead to some confusion. I learned this soon after joining a few years ago. I would change my user name to TheoProf, the name I use on TOF, but the site won't let me. I agree with your sentiments and mean no offence to my very knowledgable and more tenured namesake.


----------



## Shaver

^I would not have thought for a moment that any offence was intended, fine fellow, merely coincidence. It is the truncation, not the original choice, which is unfortunate.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Shaver. I am glad you said something though. Balfour PM'd me with the advice that I ask Andy about a name change. We are working on it now. Also, it's nice to hear that you've enjoyed my contributions. Cheers.


----------



## FLMike

Funny that the subject of screen names should come up, as I've recently been contemplating the subject myself. I felt compelled to explain my own screen name a few years ago, as the term "cracker" clearly has some negative associations. As I explained before, "FLCracka" is not a reference to the pejorative term cracker that many immediately think of, but rather it's a southern drawn derivative of "Florida Cracker", which actually refers to original colonial-era pioneer settlers of what is now the state of Florida and their descendants. The name "cracker" relates to the whip that Florida cowboys (called cow hunters) used to "crack" cattle out of the swamps and scrub. The term "Florida Cracker is used informally by some Floridians to indicate that their families have lived in the state for many generations. I'm a fourth generation Florida native, hence the forum name. It is considered a source of pride to be descended from frontier people who did not just live but flourished in a time before air conditioning, mosquito repellent, and screens!

That said, I realize that very few people outside of Florida (and maybe Georgia) are aware of that bit of history. And, of course, with the membership of this forum being as geographically diverse as it is, my forum name probably causes more confusion and questions than anything positive. As a result, I've been wondering if a name change would be worthwhile, if even allowable by Andy. Maybe I'll join "TheoProf" in inquiring.


----------



## TheoProf

Name is changed. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Shaver

^ Excellent! Thank you TheoProf for being so understanding and thank you Andy for your considerate facilitation.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka said:


> Funny that the subject of screen names should come up, as I've recently been contemplating the subject myself. I felt compelled to explain my own screen name a few years ago, as the term "cracker" clearly has some negative associations. As I explained before, "FLCracka" is not a reference to the pejorative term cracker that many immediately think of, but rather it's a southern drawn derivative of "Florida Cracker", which actually refers to original colonial-era pioneer settlers of what is now the state of Florida and their descendants. The name "cracker" relates to the whip that Florida cowboys (called cow hunters) used to "crack" cattle out of the swamps and scrub. The term "Florida Cracker is used informally by some Floridians to indicate that their families have lived in the state for many generations. I'm a fourth generation Florida native, hence the forum name. It is considered a source of pride to be descended from frontier people who did not just live but flourished in a time before air conditioning, mosquito repellent, and screens!
> 
> That said, I realize that very few people outside of Florida (and maybe Georgia) are aware of that bit of history. And, of course, with the membership of this forum being as geographically diverse as it is, my forum name probably causes more confusion and questions than anything positive. As a result, I've been wondering if a name change would be worthwhile, if even allowable by Andy. Maybe I'll join "TheoProf" in inquiring.


I've often wondered about your name as the "cracker" term with negative connotations didn't seem to fit you in any way - even if you were trying for irony. The Florida history of your name is wonderful.

While our New England brethren get a lot of deserved credit for their hearty pioneer spirit, the Floridian pioneers get much lest attention, but for my money, I'll take a baron coldness over swamps and alligators any day, so kudos to the Floridian pioneers for what they accomplished.

I often wondered, as I put on two pair of socks in the winter, how my genes made it through our pioneer days.


----------



## HPDK

Hi, this is my first post. :hi: I've been following the forum for a while and really enjoy all the magnificent outfits posted here.

As a young student on a small budget, my wardrobe is fairly limited - thought I might join you here to learn and to make some informed purchases along the way.

Constructive feedback most appreciated - I know everything is far from perfect (short jacket, baggy shirt sleeves e.g.)

Jacket: Daniel Hechter
Shirt: Pink
Tie: T&A



















Sorry for the poor picture quality - I'll work on this for my next post ...


----------



## Howard

HPDK said:


> Hi, this is my first post. :hi: I've been following the forum for a while and really enjoy all the magnificent outfits posted here.
> 
> As a young student on a small budget, my wardrobe is fairly limited - thought I might join you here to learn and to make some informed purchases along the way.
> 
> Constructive feedback most appreciated - I know everything is far from perfect (short jacket, baggy shirt sleeves e.g.)
> 
> Jacket: Daniel Hechter
> Shirt: Pink
> Tie: T&A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality - I'll work on this for my next post ...


very nice.


----------



## Neil Fox

Great tie. From the angle button stance is too high. I think it may be the angle as, without a jacket your physique looks intirely different. I am sure that you will get some good advice and welcome! I am also new but still plucking up the courage to post a pic. Good job.


----------



## bernoulli

Teaching today, and trying a new tie...


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, congrats on the new tie - I am sure that it will be well-received at That Other Website, for its texture alone. Otherwise, it looks great, and goes well with today's suit.

Today I am dressed for a planned day of hooky, catching up on errands, and shopping for furniture with Husband for our new apartment.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - LE
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ede & Ravenscroft
Trousers - BB
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## TheoProf

HPDK, 
You have a long way to go, but I've been there (and have yet to arrive myself). Budgetary limitations are completely understandable. I would offer a few pieces of advice to start with. First, your sport coat and trousers don't offer enough contrast (though neither does my rig today but is potentially mitigated by the contrast of stripes with a solid). Second, the buttons on that sport coat are not a good look. Third, I don't like that tie at all. Lastly, I do like the shirt, nice choice.

Also,focus on purchasing the basics: navy blazer, light blue shirts, repp ties, solids, neats and knits. One navy suit and one gray suit should also be on your list. Then, pay attention to the guidelines (i.e. do whatever Balfour suggests for a while until you have a good understanding of the basics). Once you have this down, you can begin to stretch the guidelines in educated ways to develop your personal sense of style. All of that said, keep posting, and I would burn that tie. 

Upr, absolutely love it. 
Bernoulli, I second Upr's sentiments on the tie. Bravo.


----------



## Balfour

Upr, I may surprise you by saying I like that (especially the bow-tie; shoes excluded). I hope your move is as trouble-free as possible ...


----------



## Ryan42200

HPDK, welcome!

Bernoulli, great rig and I like the touch of blue in the cufflinks.

Upr, I love it, especially the bowtie!

HSM navy suit, BB shirt and tie, AE Park Avenues


----------



## TheoProf

Ryan,
This is my favorite fit you've posted thus far. That suit fits you well. I like the tie too. My only quibble would be with your pocket square being too matchy-matchy with your tie. Otherwise, very, very nice. Shoes look great too. Cheers.


----------



## Balfour

TheoProf said:


> Ryan,
> This is my favorite fit you've posted thus far. That suit fits you well. I like the tie too. My only quibble would be with your pocket square being too matchy-matchy with your tie. Otherwise, very, very nice. Shoes look great too. Cheers.


I agree with the pros and con identified here. A clear example where a white linen PS would work better. I would prefer darker shoes as well (but I am English ...).


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post #33953)
My friend, I agree with your assessment right up to your "quibble with the pocket square and tie being too matchy-matchy." Ryan42200 skated that razors edge of sartorial risque with his pairing of the two, but I think there is just enough patterning in the pocket square that the young gentleman has pulled it off. These old eyes see that as a classic finishing touch! Well done to both of your on your recent pictorial offerings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

^^I guess I'm the only one bothered by the belt buckle peeking out from below the _bottom_ jacket button, indicating a pretty low rise, to my eye.

Otherwise, a nice, well-coordinated rig.


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf said:


> Ryan,
> This is my favorite fit you've posted thus far. That suit fits you well. I like the tie too. My only quibble would be with your pocket square being too matchy-matchy with your tie. Otherwise, very, very nice. Shoes look great too. Cheers.


Thanks! The pocket square was another one of those I wasn't 100% sure about but went with it.


Balfour said:


> I agree with the pros and con identified here. A clear example where a white linen PS would work better. I would prefer darker shoes as well (but I am English ...).


I almost went with the linen PS thinking it would have been better.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^(In response to post #33953)
> My friend, I agree with your assessment right up to your "quibble with the pocket square and tie being too matchy-matchy." Ryan42200 skated that razors edge of sartorial risque with his pairing of the two, but I think there is just enough patterning in the pocket square that the young gentleman has pulled it off. These old eyes see that as a classic finishing touch! Well done to both of your on your recent pictorial offerings. :thumbs-up:


Thank you!



FLMike said:


> ^^I guess I'm the only one bothered by the belt buckle peeking out from below the _bottom_ jacket button, indicating a pretty low rise, to my eye.
> 
> Otherwise, a nice, well-coordinated rig.


Thank you! The pants are only about an inch below my natural waist and I was excited when I bought the suit because the pants had a higher rise than most RTW. I agree that right at the waist looks best.


----------



## Balfour

FLMike said:


> ^^I guess I'm the only one bothered by the belt buckle peeking out from below the _bottom_ jacket button, indicating a pretty low rise, to my eye.
> 
> Otherwise, a nice, well-coordinated rig.


Good eye, missed that.

By the way, I rather miss the 'Cracka' and thank you for your explanation of the origins!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, good luck with your move, or if done, I hope it went well. 

As someone who has also recently moved, I am humbled by your furniture-shopping attire. I am, shall we say, somewhat less nicely attired for our shopping trips. I really love your outfit - the blazer and bowtie pop and the shoes and socks provide a great extra kick. 

My guess is that you are also shopping for very nice items in very nice stores (with very little chance of overlapping with the more downmarket Fading Fasts) - and kudos to you as I bet your home is as beautiful as your wardrobe.


----------



## LawSuits

Ryan - I started and stopped this post a couple times. That is a great looking outfit, and I love that you picked those shoes with the suit. I also think you hit just the right note with the tie and square. But I am going to go out on limb here, with what is just a personal opinion, so take it for what it is worth, and in the spirit intended - have you considered going clean shaven? I think the facial hair is a negative - but hey, this is your call all the way, obviously, and your other fashion choices look great, so it is not like you don't know what you are doing. I just think you would look even better without the facial hair. Of course, if there is a significant other who prefers it, ignore anything I have to say about. And once again, smashing outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for your comments. As it was, I thought that today's jacket looked too tight, and today's khakis are too full - a deadly combo together - but so far, neither critics here or at That Other Website have taken me to task for this. 

I am glad that you liked today's bow tie - a (self-directed) birthday gift (as in, Husband, Bernoulli and I were all in Paul Stuart around my last birthday, and I chose the bow tie as the budgetarily kind present for Husband to buy me - he bought it and a silk/cashmere scarf for me as my birthday presents. Worry not, as for his birthday, he got lunch at Per Se, which was nearly twice the cost of his presents to me). 

Today's shoes were bought on a whim last February, and are not everyone's taste, but I like them just fine. 

As for the move of house and home, it will not occur for some months, as the new place (well, new to us, at least) is currently an organized war zone, replete with dust, but missing minor essentials such as bathroom and kitchen. (The bathtub is currently in the living room, about where our dining table will sit.) Thank you for the good wishes on this move, but save them up for when it actually occurs - we will certainly need them desperately when this happens.

As for my mode of attire for buying furniture, we scoured the Design Center this noontime, which can be a very high-rent district indeed. Interestingly enough, as I was dressed today, one of the sales staff at one furniture supplier took me for the designer, not the client - an amusing mis-identification.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, definitely like that outfit.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

upr_crust said:


> As for the move of house and home, it will not occur for some months, as the new place (well, new to us, at least) is currently an organized war zone, replete with dust, but missing minor essentials such as bathroom and kitchen. (The bathtub is currently in the living room, about where our dining table will sit.) Thank you for the good wishes on this move, but save them up for when it actually occurs - we will certainly need them desperately when this happens.


But what are the closets like?


----------



## upr_crust

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> But what are the closets like?


Being built out . Adding one regular closet and one shoe closet, refitting the existing walk-in closet, linen closet and coat closet.


----------



## Ryan42200

LawSuits said:


> Ryan - I started and stopped this post a couple times. That is a great looking outfit, and I love that you picked those shoes with the suit. I also think you hit just the right note with the tie and square. But I am going to go out on limb here, with what is just a personal opinion, so take it for what it is worth, and in the spirit intended - have you considered going clean shaven? I think the facial hair is a negative - but hey, this is your call all the way, obviously, and your other fashion choices look great, so it is not like you don't know what you are doing. I just think you would look even better without the facial hair. Of course, if there is a significant other who prefers it, ignore anything I have to say about. And once again, smashing outfit.


Thank you for the compliments!

The facial hair is a recent experiment. I like it but most people, including my husband, are indifferent. At this point I'm not sure if it will stay or go.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan, in re: your facial hair - having had a Van **** in the past, then having shaved it off some five years ago - you'll know when the experiment has run its course. In my case, I was of an age such that I was dyeing the facial topiary once every 10 days, towards the end, and after I removed it, the comments of "you look five/ten/fifteen/twenty years younger" came flooding in - ensuring that it would never come back.

Today is a cool, rainy day here in NYC - one last day to sneak in some flannel before today's suit goes into hibernation.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, another beautiful flannel suit and I love the tie! I am a bit partial to paisley.

Charcoal suit today with BB tie and Aldens


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, that's such a great rig today. The watch chain tribute to your father is always a nice touch as well.
Ryan, much better with the square today. I like this fit. The tie is not one of my favorites but that is a personal preference. Well done!
Today:
Ralph Lauren linen jacket
BB Irish Linen trews
Spier & MacKay light blue shirt
Chipp2 rust grenadine
AE Suede belt and shoes
TieBar square


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf, love the pants and the suede shoes are always a nice touch.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Ryan! I should also add that your socks are great. Just fun enough that they don't look over the top with a suit. Also, I have a pair of those Alden 907's. They're my go to black dress shoes.


----------



## HPDK

Thanks all for the nice messages and feedback.



TheoProf said:


> focus on purchasing the basics: navy blazer, light blue shirts, repp ties, solids, neats and knits. One navy suit and one gray suit should also be on your list. Then, pay attention to the guidelines (i.e. do whatever Balfour suggests for a while until you have a good understanding of the basics). Once you have this down, you can begin to stretch the guidelines in educated ways to develop your personal sense of style.


Thank you for stressing this, Theo, it is good advice. So far my purchases have not really been well-structured - I mainly work with what I "happen to have acquired" (however one happens to do so).

Here's a pic from today:


----------



## TheoProf

HPDK, this is so much better! The choice of shirt, tie, square, and suit are all plusses in the area of color and pattern matching. This is a big jump.

Now for the areas you could improve this: visit a tailor when you can afford it. This will help. Your sleeves fit well. You'll probably get dinged because the jacket appears a little short and the rise of your trousers appears low.

All that said, this is a big improvement. Even the angle of photograph is improved. Bravo! Keep it up.


----------



## TheoProf

Also, HPDK, I hope you took the tie burning thing on your last post as tongue in cheek. I don't like it, but that is the opinion of a random guy on the Internet. Someone else had a positive comment on it so there you go. Good to see you continuing to post on this thread.


----------



## HPDK

TheoProf said:


> Also, HPDK, I hope you took the tie burning thing on your last post as tongue in cheek. I don't like it, but that is the opinion of a random guy on the Internet. Someone else had a positive comment on it so there you go. Good to see you continuing to post on this thread.


Thanks for the compliments and suggestions, Theo! No worries, I did appreciate your tie comment - I merely struggled to come up with an equally tongue in cheek reply.


----------



## ruvort

TheoProf said:


> HPDK, this is so much better! The choice of shirt, tie, square, and suit are all plusses in the area of color and pattern matching. This is a big jump.
> 
> Now for the areas you could improve this: visit a tailor when you can afford it. This will help. Your sleeves fit well. You'll probably get dinged because the jacket appears a little short and the rise of your trousers appears low.
> 
> All that said, this is a big improvement. Even the angle of photograph is improved. Bravo! Keep it up.


I agree on the jacket length. I do, however, think it is more than just a little short. The sleeves are almost at the same length as the jacket itself.

Other than that, everything is looking pretty good.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

HPDK said:


> Here's a pic from today:


Sorry, but this jacket should not be worn again. As someone pointed out, the sleeves are almost longer than the jacket itself. It clearly doesn't even come close to covering your a&$. The trouser rise is actually not as bad as many I've seen....I think the shortness of the jacket just makes the rise look shorter than it is. The tie and square look way too matchy matchy to me. Did they come as a set?

Come on guys, let's have some truth talk here. Otherwise, there won't be any improvement. I'm far from perfect, and open to criticism myself. But it doesn't take a sartorial master to see the problems here. Let's not coddle.

EDIT: I also thought you could do far better than the previous tie.....and you have done much better with this one.


----------



## Balfour

HPDK said:


> Thanks all for the nice messages and feedback.
> 
> Thank you for stressing this, Theo, it is good advice. So far my purchases have not really been well-structured - I mainly work with what I "happen to have acquired" (however one happens to do so).
> 
> Here's a pic from today:


The colour combination is great (if you ditch the matchy-matchy pocket square). Very tasteful choices of tie, shirt and navy suit (the striped shirt works well because the stripes on the tie are of such a bigger scale).

As FLMike says, the jacket is ... problematic in terms of fit. It is frankly unwearable. I'm not saying this to be unkind - quite the reverse: but it looks like the sort of 'half-length' jacket that ladies wear that comes to an end where their hips are fullest.

What's curious is that suggests that the buttoning point is high (well above the natural waist - the point where the tape measure would register the narrowest measurement), yet there is still a fairly full 'V' shape.


----------



## Howard

Upr, I like the outfit and everything seems to match.


----------



## winghus

I'm thinking the tendency of cell phones to fisheye everything slightly and the angle at which the picture was taken make the buttoning point look higher than it really is. Like you said, there is a decent amount of v-shaped shirt visible. And yes, that jacket is way too short. I am 6'1" and have a 29 inseam and a shorter jacket would help my legs look longer but there is no way I'd wear that short of a jacket. Minimum for a sport coat or suit jacket is to cover the butt.



Balfour said:


> The colour combination is great (if you ditch the matchy-matchy pocket square). Very tasteful choices of tie, shirt and navy suit (the striped shirt works well because the stripes on the tie are of such a bigger scale).
> 
> As FLMike says, the jacket is ... problematic in terms of fit. It is frankly unwearable. I'm not saying this to be unkind - quite the reverse: but it looks like the sort of 'half-length' jacket that ladies wear that comes to an end where their hips are fullest.
> 
> What's curious is that suggests that the buttoning point is high (well above the natural waist - the point where the tape measure would register the narrowest measurement), yet there is still a fairly full 'V' shape.


----------



## Ryan42200

Balfour said:


> The colour combination is great (if you ditch the matchy-matchy pocket square). Very tasteful choices of tie, shirt and navy suit (the striped shirt works well because the stripes on the tie are of such a bigger scale).
> 
> As FLMike says, the jacket is ... problematic in terms of fit. It is frankly unwearable. I'm not saying this to be unkind - quite the reverse: but it looks like the sort of 'half-length' jacket that ladies wear that comes to an end where their hips are fullest.
> 
> What's curious is that suggests that the buttoning point is high (well above the natural waist - the point where the tape measure would register the narrowest measurement), yet there is still a fairly full 'V' shape.


I like the tie, shirt, PS combo but the jacket is way too short. Even by European fit standards, where the jacket comes down to the first joint of the thumb, it is too short.


----------



## Balfour

winghus said:


> ... I am 6'1" and have a 29 inseam and a shorter jacket would help my legs look longer but there is no way I'd wear that short of a jacket. Minimum for a sport coat or suit jacket is to cover the butt.


Agreed. In some cases any choice will be suboptimal against a golden mean, and there are few absolutes in classical dress. But a tailored jacket covering the backside is as close to an absolute I've come across (even if it throws off other ideal dimensions). The room for fine-tuning is between absolute minimum to cover and something longer.



Ryan42200 said:


> I like the tie, shirt, PS combo but the jacket is way too short. Even by European fit standards, where the jacket comes down to the first joint of the thumb, it is too short.


I think you may be citing a rule of thumb (okay, bad pun). I'm not familiar with 'European fit standards', although certain Neapolitan styles involve shorter jackets that you would see from a classic English or French silhouette. But the 'first joint of the thumb' is a bad yardstick as people's bodies vary (check out Trump's thumbs :devil - it could be a longer or shorter jacket depending on how long a person's arms were to his body.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and still cool, if sunny, today in NYC - the extra layer of insulation from a three-piece suit is exactly what is needed this morning.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Ryan42200

I thought I would try light trousers with the Suitsupply jacket today.

BB shirt, tie, and trousers
AE Sanfords


----------



## TheoProf

Brooks Brothers vintage "Makers" tie
Brooks Brothers PPBD
Ralph Lauren trews
O'Connell's blazer (Made in Canada)
AE belt and shoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Absolute perfection! TheoProf, you have cleared the fence with today's rig! :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> I thought I would try light trousers with the Suitsupply jacket today.
> 
> BB shirt, tie, and trousers
> AE Sanfords


If that were a navy blazer, it would be a very smart-looking outfit. As it is, I'm having a hard time seeing that jacket as anything but a suit coat without the matching trousers. It does fit you well. I have that same tie, by the way.


----------



## TheoProf

FL Mike,

I agree that the fit of Ryan's jacket is too tight. I believe it is a navy blazer though. A closer look on my screen reveals what look like horn buttons and a hopsack weave. I like the rest of the fit though (except that the shirt is not something I'd personally choose).


----------



## TheoProf

Yeah, I misread your comment. It just looks to me to have a touch too much waist suppression and the quarters are more open than I'd prefer. It could be the result of his hand being raised though. Overall, a nice fit today Ryan.


----------



## Ryan42200

Thanks for the comments FLMike and TheoProf. Sadly I do not have a proper blazer at this time, which would certainly look better. That's next on my long list of future purchases.


----------



## TheoProf

Doh! I guess I was wrong on this one FL Mike. Well played sir. Ryan, search the Trad exchange for a blazer that matches your measurements posthaste!


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, beautiful outfit, as usual! I love the pocket watch and intend on wearing my grandfather's watch once I can fit back into some of my waistcoats.

TheoProf, I agree with eagle2250, very well done.


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Absolute perfection! TheoProf, you have cleared the fence with today's rig! :thumbs-up:


Thanks Eagle! Such praise, especially coming from you, made my day. Cheers.


----------



## TheoProf

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, beautiful outfit, as usual! I love the pocket watch and intend on wearing my grandfather's watch once I can fit back into some of my waistcoats.
> 
> TheoProf, I agree with eagle2250, very well done.


Thanks Ryan, that's very kind. Cheers!


----------



## crocto

LawSuits said:


> have you considered going clean shaven? I think the facial hair is a negative


Really?


----------



## Howard

Upr, nice outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, beautiful outfit, as usual! I love the pocket watch and intend on wearing my grandfather's watch once I can fit back into some of my waistcoats.


Thank you, Ryan. The watch was a present from my current husband, and the watch chain and the compass (acting as watch fob) was my late father's, found among his things after his death. The combo of watch and chain has been responsible for the purchase of a lot of three-piece suits : ).

Thursday, with a chance of light rain this afternoon, but otherwise sunny and cool - the last hurrahs of winter-weight suits continues . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - The British Museum
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, impossible to follow. You are the master of classic menswear my friend!
Today:
J Press navy suit
Chipp2 ancient madder tie
Spier and MacKay shirt
no name braces
AE Del Rays in black


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the shirt is FABULOUS!


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the shirt is FABULOUS!


Ironically enough, this shirt was also a mistake, an error in ordering on the part of my MTM person at Brooks Bros. who picked up the wrong swatch number from the book of Thomas Mason fabrics. (That partiucular order of MTM shirts was plagued with issues overall - unusual in my experience with BB.)

The shirt can only be worn with the plainest of suits and accessories, but for today's attire, it seems to do its job well - thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Ryan42200

I like the pattern well enough but of course the contrasting collar and French cuffs really make it stand out


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> I like the pattern well enough but of course the contrasting collar and French cuffs really make it stand out


The contrast collar/cuffs were intentional - it was the choice of body fabric (was supposed to be a fine red/white stripe) that was made in error.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Upr, Sometimes "mistakes" are the mother of good inventions / discoveries (If memory serves, penicillin was "discovered" when it was noticed that the mold in an old petri dish was destroying the bacteria around it - or something like that) . While I see the limitations you speak of, the shirt is outstanding - different, elegant, distinctive - and for someone who has the basics covered, it is a fun one to mix in occasionally as you do.


----------



## Howard

Upr, the tie might be a bit crooked but overall nice ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

It continues to be cool (and cloudy) here in NYC, and the supply of flannel suits gets more exercise today.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Zegna
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - BB
PS - PRL
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Howard

Upr, nice contrast of colors you have on.


----------



## Ryan42200

Charcoal suit today with Banana Republic shirt, BB tie, Cremeuix PS, and AE Sanfords


----------



## Oldsport

Ryan, nice outfit! But, my goodness man, get a dimple in that tie... Look at upr_crust's post just above yours.


----------



## Ryan42200

Triathlete said:


> Ryan, nice outfit! But, my goodness man, get a dimple in that tie... Look at upr_crust's post just above yours.


Thanks, Triathlete! It definitely looks better with the dimple


----------



## Oldsport

Sweet!


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## stcolumba




----------



## TheoProf

Beautifully done St. C!
Today:
Brooks Brothers Madison suit
Spier & MacKay Colby check shirt
Chipp2 shantung tie
AE suede belt and shoes
TieBar square


----------



## qwertish

Taking a break from finals revision with some tea and The Lord of the Rings












Harvie & Hudson sky herringbone linen jacket
Charles Tyrwhitt stone chinos
Charles Tyrwhitt white OCBD
 (mine's silver & navy but they don't seem to have that...)



And an obligatory shot out of the window showing off the rare blue sky in London today:












Apologies for the generally terrible angles. We're not technically allowed mobile phones and I didn't want to get in trouble by posing front of one of the mirrors


----------



## Shaver

As casual as I ever get:


----------



## Luis50

Shaver said:


> As casual as I ever get:


Looking smooth my man!


----------



## Ryan42200

A very casual Sunday. Still, it's a buttoned shirt so to many here in the South I'm still "dressed up".

H&M shirt, Eddie Bauer jeans and Cole Haan boots


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> As casual as I ever get:


I'm sure you've answered this question before, but what shoes are those? What sole do you prefer for walking on unpaved surfaces?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm sure you've answered this question before, but what shoes are those? What sole do you prefer for walking on unpaved surfaces?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are Barker. Unless I am undertaking a proper hike then I only wear leather soled shoes.


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> Beautifully done St. C!
> Today:
> Brooks Brothers Madison suit
> Spier & MacKay Colby check shirt
> Chipp2 shantung tie
> AE suede belt and shoes
> TieBar square


I like that tie, Williamson.


----------



## upr_crust

An early morning after a busy weekend. Weather continues to be cool and overcast this week in NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## TheoProf

Howard said:


> I like that tie, Williamson.


Thanks Howard!


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn
BB
Hober
AE


----------



## Suit of Nettles

You guys are hitting it out of the park!

Williamson: love the texture of the suede and shantung; they really soften that look, making office hours in the theology department all that much more inviting.

Ryan: terrific example of a well-worn light-coloured tie, and nice work on the dimple!

qwertish: that's one hell of a nice first post! Looks positively idyllic. You are making me look forward to the coming academic year!


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

FLMike - Great tie.


----------



## FLMike

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> FLMike - Great tie.


Thank you. It is supposed to be "dark chocolate" grenadine, but it arrived looking much lighter colored than the online color swatch on the Sam Hober website. Either they used the wrong color silk for my tie (maybe regular "chocolate"), or I should have ordered the "bitter chocolate". I've read suggestions to request a sample swatch be mailed prior to placing your order. Based on my experience, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the tie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

TheoProf said:


> Beautifully done St. C!
> Today:
> Brooks Brothers Madison suit
> Spier & MacKay Colby check shirt
> Chipp2 shantung tie
> AE suede belt and shoes
> TieBar square


Prof., I'm a fan of shantung (and I think I'm gonna order they tie), and of yours, but I just don't like it with a staid (not a pejorative!) worsted suit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> Thank you. It is supposed to be "dark chocolate" grenadine, but it arrived looking much lighter colored than the online color swatch on the Sam Hober website. Either they used the wrong color silk for my tie (maybe regular "chocolate"), or I should have ordered the "bitter chocolate". I've read suggestions to request a sample swatch be mailed prior to placing your order. Based on my experience, that's not a bad idea.


That looks pretty close to the dark chocolate brown tie pics I've seen floating around. Chocolate is not far from burnt orange if I remember correctly. Hober's website is a little off in representing brown and purple ties correctly. You basically should go with 1 shade darker than you think you need. I went with bitter chocolate and it's just a nice dark brown. I like your tie though. It's a really nice color in its own right.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, love the tie.


Thank you, Howard.

TheoProf, I am not a fan of yesterday's tie (the shantung I like, the selection of colors for the striping I don't find entirely harmonious), but, in disagreement with SlideGuitarist, I like it with the suit you wore yesterday.

It's Tuesday, it's raining, and I have to go to work - arghhh. I've dressed down a bit, in clothes soon to go into dry cleaner hibernation - good enough for the raindrops.

Blazer, trousers, shoes - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's 
PS - Robert Talbott


----------



## FLMike




----------



## Jimbo2

*Brown or Black?*

FlMike:
Two days in a row of grey excellence. Today's black shoes, IMOHO, are much more satisfying.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, your rig today is fantastic! You "dress down" very well.

FLMike, the pinstripes are very nice. Both Samuelshon?

Today is business casual trying out a new PS and my voodoo socks!


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> FLMike, the pinstripes are very nice. Both Samuelshon?


Thank you. Yesterday was Samuelsohn, today's is a BB "BrooksCool" Fitz.


----------



## Jimbo2

*VENTS*

Upr: Very nice, elegant and classic. Navy blazers never fail to please!



I have a general question for anyone interested in voicing their opinion:
Is there a preference to ventless/center vent/ side vented coats? 
I have always liked the look of side vents, and they have definitely returned in popularity as of late.
Remember this? Side vents allowed Johnny to find a place for his hands during the monologue.
My Johnny Carson suit from 1977 had them, and they were vented all the way to the waist!


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Jimbo, I've got a Paul Stuart tweed that is cut more or less exactly as you describe, with unbelievably high side vents. I love the thing, but I generally go for single-vented or unvented jackets because they do a better job of containing my enormous muscular backside (from a youth misspent in sport).


----------



## Balfour

Upr, I'd like to see that outfit with the shirt in pale blue with a soft yellow overcheck (i.e. reversed).


----------



## Balfour

Jimbo2 said:


> ..Is there a preference to ventless/center vent/ side vented coats?
> I have always liked the look of side vents, and they have definitely returned in popularity as of late.
> ...


While I'll buy myself excommunication from the trad forum for saying this, by far the most preferable and aesthetically pleasing option for most men is double-vented.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I guess you didn't have your rain gear handy?


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, your rig today is fantastic! You "dress down" very well.


Thank you, Ryan - your voodoo socks are fun, but one hopes that the doll portrayed is no one we know . . .



Jimbo2 said:


> Upr: Very nice, elegant and classic. Navy blazers never fail to please!


Thank you, Jimbo. As it happens, today's blazer is side-vented, and, for myself, in my current shape, I prefer them - most of my more recent suits and jackets are side-vented.



Balfour said:


> Upr, I'd like to see that outfit with the shirt in pale blue with a soft yellow overcheck (i.e. reversed).


Ironically enough, I have a shirt from the same source - Tyrwhitt - which fits your description - a subtle glen plaid with a barely noticeable yellow windowpane overplaid. I also the blue version of today's shirt, with a large-scale blue graph check. I will have to wear both sometime with a blazer.



Howard said:


> Crusty, I guess you didn't have your rain gear handy?


I took my chances with an umbrella and some luck - didn't get too wet, fortunately.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

Balfour said:


> Upr, I'd like to see that outfit with the shirt in pale blue with a soft yellow overcheck (i.e. reversed).





upr_crust said:


> Ironically enough, I have a shirt from the same source - Tyrwhitt - which fits your description - a subtle glen plaid with a barely noticeable yellow windowpane overplaid. I also the blue version of today's shirt, with a large-scale blue graph check. I will have to wear both sometime with a blazer.


This can be a fun experiment to see whether a monochromatic look is better, from someone's POV, than a harmonious look. The current look with yellow shirt with blue over check, IMO, balances both the tie and the blazer, and somewhat picks the color from the buttons. Changing the shirt into blue, or light/pale blue, just kills off the balance. The yellow over check will be over-powered by all the blues.


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> This can be a fun experiment to see whether a monochromatic look is better, from someone's POV, than a harmonious look. The current look with yellow shirt with blue over check, IMO, balances both the tie and the blazer, and somewhat picks the color from the buttons. Changing the shirt into blue, or light/pale blue, just kills off the balance. The yellow over check will be over-powered by all the blues.


Were I to follow Balfour's suggestion, I might switch out the blue tie from yesterday for a yellow one - a wool knit (which I actually have, though I've not worn it for ages).

Meeting colleagues for drinks this evening after work, and even though it continues to be periodically wet in NYC, I've opted for attire better than yesterday's, to be sure.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Braces - BB
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Ryan - your voodoo socks are fun, but one hopes that the doll portrayed is no one we know . . .


Nope, no hexes or curses towards anyone on this forum...yet!

Today I went for a classic business look, HSM navy suit, BR shirt, Roundtree & Yorke tie, Alden shoes


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Nope, no hexes or curses towards anyone on this forum...yet!


I suggest that you save your hexes and curses for when you venture over to styleforum.net - you may need them over there . . . 



Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

This evening I'm attending a members' viewing at the Whitney downtown, and the weather, though grey, is supposed to be dry for the entire day, so I'm venturing out in this rig. For the record, I believe that this is the first time I've worn this suit with a shirt that wasn't white - I am such a revolutionary.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Barney's NYC
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## crocto

Ryan42200 said:


> Nope, no hexes or curses towards anyone on this forum...yet!
> 
> Today I went for a classic business look, HSM navy suit, BR shirt, Roundtree & Yorke tie, Alden shoes


How would you rate the Roundtree & Yorke tie? They've got some nice patterns.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the blue shirt looks great with the suit, of course. That tie, however, is the star of the show! Very nice!


----------



## Ryan42200

crocto said:


> How would you rate the Roundtree & Yorke tie? They've got some nice patterns.


I have two Roundtree & Yorke ties and they've held up very well. I agree they have some great classic patterns.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What are you going to see at The Whitney?


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the blue shirt looks great with the suit, of course. That tie, however, is the star of the show! Very nice!


Thank you, Ryan. Yesterday's tie is among my favorites, though I am well-disposed to all of my Charvets.



Howard said:


> Crusty, What are you going to see at The Whitney?


It was a members' viewing of their new show of portraits from their collection, which was OK, but all over the place, thematically.

It is again raining in NYC, and cold, and I'm tired from a long week, so you're getting a rehash of last Friday's attire, with the addition of a waistcoat (this week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website - odd waistcoat with non-matching jacket and trousers). Not original, not especially creative, but sufficient to face raindrops.

Jacket, trousers, shirt, waistcoat - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - Drake's, from the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust:

Belay any concerns regarding today's rig. As always it is absolutely perfect. I particularly like the shot of you wearing the waistcoat, absent the jacket...it grants you a bit of a "colonial" air, wouldn't you say...sorta like a younger, better looking Ben Franklin? That waistcoat really makes a difference.


----------



## upr_crust

I would come by a "colonial air" rather naturally - the gene pool (at least one half of it) landed in North America about 1645.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust:
> 
> Belay any concerns regarding today's rig. As always it is absolutely perfect. I particularly like the shot of you wearing the waistcoat, absent the jacket...it grants you a rather "colonial" air, wouldn't you say? That waistcoat is perfect.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice bow tie.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Wore this for mother's day


----------



## upr_crust

A new week, the return of sunshine to the NYC area, and a suit that's been out of rotation for a long time - too long.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via DeNatale, NYC
Vintage watch chain
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## TheoProf

Vintage English Shop of Princeton blazer
BB shirt and tie
LE twills
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that suit should be in rotation more often. It looks great on you, and you can't go wrong with a double breasted waistcoat. Very classy!

TheoProf, I'm loving the blazer and tie!

Today it's the charcoal suit, new BR shirt, and BB tie


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

TheoProf said:


>


I wish I could pull off a sack.


----------



## TheoProf

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> I wish I could pull off a sack.


I'm not sure that I can. I'm getting a pretty negative response on TOF. Someone said it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. I believe this may be hyperbole since I can't imagine how the dimensions of a 38L jacket on someone 6'1" 159 pounds could possibly make someone look that big. That said, could it use a little waist suppression?


----------



## TheoProf

Here are a couple of fit pics that I think better represent the jacket fit:


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

TheoProf said:


> I'm not sure that I can. I'm getting a pretty negative response on TOF. Someone said it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. I believe this may be hyperbole since I can't imagine how the dimensions of a 38L jacket on someone 6'1" 159 pounds could possibly make someone look that big. That said, could it use a little waist suppression?


Hm...I typically wear a 38L but am 6'3" 190. I always get extra waist suppression on OTR darted jackets, which is contrary to the silhouette of a sack. I've thrifted a couple and I don't feel comfortable in them. I think the second batch of pictures looks much better - but fit notwithstanding the coat seems to fit into your overall milieu. Perhaps part of the perceived issue is shirt sleeve length. With no cuff showing it give the impression of overly long coat sleeves.


----------



## Balfour

I wondered whether camera angle in the first picture might be a factor and it was. Having said that, I do think this makes you look bulkier than the other things you have posted (what looks like a higher buttoning point doesn't help, nor does the light / dark contrast). Is the cloth very heavy?



TheoProf said:


> Here are a couple of fit pics that I think better represent the jacket fit:


----------



## Howard

HamilcarBarca said:


> Wore this for mother's day


Hey man missed you, nice to see you again.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice ensemble,one question, Is that a necklace on your vest?


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Thanks Howard. Missed you too :hi:


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that suit should be in rotation more often. It looks great on you, and you can't go wrong with a double breasted waistcoat. Very classy!


Thank you, Ryan - trust me, that suit will get worn more, now that it's a little warmer out.



Howard said:


> Crusty, nice ensemble,one question, Is that a necklace on your vest?


That's a watch chain, Howard - the detail photo shows the pocket watch and the compass that are attached to each end.

TheoProf, it is only by the fact that you're tall and thin that you can get away with sack suits/jackets - for myself, I prefer jackets with more shape, but, chacun a son gout.

Another three-piece suit out of the archives . . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
PS - Drake's via the Armoury, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## emanueleb

Bespoke ankle boots by Guidomaggi Tall men shoes , le uniche scarpe rialzate da uomo fatte a mano in Italia, les chaussures rehaussantes GuidoMaggi, le scarpe con rialzo italiane da uomo , il tableau de mariage in opera


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust:
Excellent combo today. The faint glen plaid looks great with the tie.



The last time you wore it, (November 2) it appeared as a very dark grey to me. Now it appears dark brown. Either way, it's very nice, indeed.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I love the tie! I would not think to put that PS with it, but they work really well together


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> Excellent combo today. The faint glen plaid looks great with the tie.
> The last time you wore it, (November 2) it appeared as a very dark grey to me. Now it appears dark brown. Either way, it's very nice, indeed.


I rarely wear today's tie, but I think that it goes very well with today's suit. For the record, the suit, IRL, is grey, with a blue overplaid, giving it a slight bluish cast.

I should hire you as my sartorial curator - I can barely remember what I wear from one week to the next, never mind six months ago! 



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I love the tie! I would not think to put that PS with it, but they work really well together


It was very nearly accidental that I chose today's PS with today's tie. The PS is new - a small indulgence while my net worth is frittered away on things like shower fittings and lighting fixtures. Glad that you like it, in any event.


----------



## upr_crust

Digging into the archives again, and violating the old dictum that "blue and green should never be seen".

Suit, shirt, & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## Woofa

TheoProf said:


> I'm not sure that I can. I'm getting a pretty negative response on TOF. Someone said it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. I believe this may be hyperbole since I can't imagine how the dimensions of a 38L jacket on someone 6'1" 159 pounds could possibly make someone look that big. That said, could it use a little waist suppression?


I am far from an expert but it looks like these photos makes the torso look fine but the shoulders and sleeves too big. Could be an angle thing but my guess is the shoulders extend too far out from the seam and the sleeves could lose an inch in circumference along the entire length.
By the way, I don't comment much but your fits are usually spot on.


----------



## Ryan42200

It's almost 90 degrees in Little Rock today but hopefully I won't regret the double breasted suit!

Suit: Suitsupply
shirt: BR
tie: Cremeuix 
PS: JAB
Shoes: AE Sanford


----------



## Howard

Crusty, the color contrast of blue and green work very well on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, the color contrast of blue and green work very well on you.


Thank you, Howard.

Ryan, I hope that you didn't melt in the 90 F heat of Little Rock yesterday. It will be about 74 F here in NYC today, and my double-breasted suit for today looks a lot lighter in fabric weight than yours does.

Attending a morning meeting across the Hudson with representatives of the Federal Reserve. Happily, all I have to do is lend moral support.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, your outfits, day after day, are so impressive, that I'm just going to say this: That Tyrwhitt suit (from 5/11) is not worthy of you. The sleeve alone is a complete mess and the overall drape of the suit is harsh. You have other modestly priced suits from JAB that look great on you, this one, IMHO, just doesn't. 

Since I know you, and everyone, know how impressed I am with what you do - everyday - I know this comment will be taken in the spirit intended - a fan giving humble but well-intended input.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, happily I made it through the day without sweating! The fabric is actually quite light or yesterday might have been much more uncomfortable. I do have a vintage double breasted that is unusually heavy and only should come out during winter!

Your tie and cufflinks are lovely! Overall a very classic business look


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, your outfits, day after day, are so impressive, that I'm just going to say this: That Tyrwhitt suit (from 5/11) is not worthy of you. The sleeve alone is a complete mess and the overall drape of the suit is harsh. You have other modestly priced suits from JAB that look great on you, this one, IMHO, just doesn't.
> 
> Since I know you, and everyone, know how impressed I am with what you do - everyday - I know this comment will be taken in the spirit intended - a fan giving humble but well-intended input.


I cannot help but agree with you on most points observed above. The construction of yesterday's suit is not up the the standards of the other suits in my wardrobe (including, at the very least, the JAB Signature Platinum, if not the JAB Joseph as well). I will say that the suit has been under wraps in a very cramped closet for several month, hence perhaps the comment on the sleeves may be due to rumpling during storage, but otherwise I take your comments as accurate. I fear that its purchase was an example of "methadone shopping", i.e. when one has a jonesing for a particular style - in this case, a suit with a double-breasted waistcoat - and one compromises on quality in order to obtain said garment without going full-bore expensive. Rarely a good move.

Ironically enough, what I paid full-price for yesterday's suit is about what I paid, on sale for today's - with much happier results.

As it happened, I was subsequently able to buy the RLPL three-piece with a double-breasted waistcoat (albeit at twice the price of the Tyrwhitt), which is a MUCH better-made garment.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, happily I made it through the day without sweating! The fabric is actually quite light or yesterday might have been much more uncomfortable. I do have a vintage double breasted that is unusually heavy and only should come out during winter!
> 
> Your tie and cufflinks are lovely! Overall a very classic business look


Thank you, Ryan. I was aiming for something quietly classy, considering that I was on "public display" for work.


----------



## Ryan42200

A more casual photo of me hanging out with the drive thru tellers this afternoon


----------



## Howard

Ryan42200 said:


> A more casual photo of me hanging out with the drive thru tellers this afternoon


Did you shave your moustache? You look nice.


----------



## Ryan42200

Howard said:


> Did you shave your moustache? You look nice.


Thanks, Howard.

No, I didn't shave, just trimmed.


----------



## upr_crust

Nice to see a full-length shot of you, Ryan - gives "context" to you attire.

Friday, an early day for me, after a busy week. We're expecting rain in NYC this afternoon, and it's cooling down a bit, so I've giving the winter wardrobe another last airing before dry cleaner hibernation.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt & trousers - BB
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the sports jacket is great and I need that bow tie in my life! Good job for a "casual" Friday.

TheoProf, I really like that tie and I think the jacket is a great fit on you.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

TheoProf - is that a suit or a closely matched jacket pants? I can't tell from the lighting but the texture looks different. I also like the tie.

upr_crust - I don't love the tie and PS combo, but the tie and jacket are superb together.


----------



## MaxBuck

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> upr_crust - I don't love the tie and PS combo, but the tie and jacket are superb together.


Whereas I think it's masterful, as per his usual.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the sports jacket is great and I need that bow tie in my life! Good job for a "casual" Friday.


The bow tie was a birthday present to me from my husband, from Paul Stuart last October, so they may have the same tie (in the same or different colors) still available through their website, so long as fiscal probity does not rear its ugly head .



Radio Free Eurasia said:


> upr_crust - I don't love the tie and PS combo, but the tie and jacket are superb together.


The tie/PS combo was about as good as it was going to get from the pocket squares that I own. I think that the PS work well with the jacket, and the tie and jacket work well together, but maybe less so the tie and the PS. Chacun a son gout. For the record, I shortened the tie length by about an inch and a half this morning, thinking that it was making too wide a bow when last I wore it.



MaxBuck said:


> Whereas I think it's masterful, as per his usual.


Thank you, Max - a son gout, if not for Radio Free .


----------



## jlusk99

Monsieur Crust, 

I am new to the site--first time posting in this thread, but just looking at the last few pages of your outfits has been quite enjoyable and inspiring. I must also say that I would love a photographic tour of your home one day! Looks just as classic and elegant as your clothing!


----------



## upr_crust

jlusk99 said:


> Monsieur Crust,
> 
> I am new to the site--first time posting in this thread, but just looking at the last few pages of your outfits has been quite enjoyable and inspiring. I must also say that I would love a photographic tour of your home one day! Looks just as classic and elegant as your clothing!


My postings are all done from one spot, more or less, because the rest of the apartment is something of a wreck, but I will be moving house sometime over the summer, to a newly renovated place that should afford me different and more elegant backgrounds (though the mirror, chest of drawers, and rug are coming with me on this move - never fear).


----------



## TheoProf

Balfour said:


> I wondered whether camera angle in the first picture might be a factor and it was. Having said that, I do think this makes you look bulkier than the other things you have posted (what looks like a higher buttoning point doesn't help, nor does the light / dark contrast). Is the cloth very heavy?


It's actually quite light. I think I need to take it to the tailor when possible though.



Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Hm...I typically wear a 38L but am 6'3" 190. I always get extra waist suppression on OTR darted jackets, which is contrary to the silhouette of a sack. I've thrifted a couple and I don't feel comfortable in them. I think the second batch of pictures looks much better - but fit notwithstanding the coat seems to fit into your overall milieu. Perhaps part of the perceived issue is shirt sleeve length. With no cuff showing it give the impression of overly long coat sleeves.


Agree. The sleeve length and the width of the sleeve opening are problematic. It's in need of a little waist suppression too. Not bad though for right off the trad exchange.



Woofa said:


> I am far from an expert but it looks like these photos makes the torso look fine but the shoulders and sleeves too big. Could be an angle thing but my guess is the shoulders extend too far out from the seam and the sleeves could lose an inch in circumference along the entire length.
> By the way, I don't comment much but your fits are usually spot on.


Thanks Woofa! I think the shoulders are fine but agree on the sleeves.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the sports jacket is great and I need that bow tie in my life! Good job for a "casual" Friday.
> 
> TheoProf, I really like that tie and I think the jacket is a great fit on you.


Thanks Ryan! The tie is a madder from Chipp2 and the suit is a vintage Hart Schaffner Marx.


Radio Free Eurasia said:


> TheoProf - is that a suit or a closely matched jacket pants? I can't tell from the lighting but the texture looks different. I also like the tie.
> 
> upr_crust - I don't love the tie and PS combo, but the tie and jacket are superb together.


It's a suit. The tie is one of my favorites.


----------



## upr_crust

TheoProf, you are one of the few people I know tall enough and thin enough to make proportional sense of a three-button suit - very nice.


----------



## jlusk99

upr_crust said:


> My postings are all done from one spot, more or less, because the rest of the apartment is something of a wreck, but I will be moving house sometime over the summer, to a newly renovated place that should afford me different and more elegant backgrounds (though the mirror, chest of drawers, and rug are coming with me on this move - never fear).


Looking forward to seeing your new digs, Crust. You have quite terrific taste in furnishings--love your rug, mirror, chest, etc.


----------



## williamson

upr_crust said:


> TheoProf, you are one of the few people I know tall enough and thin enough to make proportional sense of a three-button suit - very nice.


Interesting comment! I very much like what TheoProf shows.
I have always much preferred the three-button style of suit-jackets, blazers and sports-jackets to the two-button style (I don't think I have ever had a two-button) but have wondered why. Like TheoProf, I only button the middle button. As I am rather tall and decidedly thin, you have suggested why - such a thing never occurred to me.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ... but I will be moving house sometime over the summer, to a newly renovated place that should afford me different and more elegant backgrounds (though the mirror, chest of drawers, and rug are coming with me on this move - never fear).


Phew, the mirror, chest and rug are all part of the Upr mystique. We've had too many "man-behind-the-curtain" moments in the world since the Internet rolled over privacy, so good to know the beautiful stagecraft won't change.


----------



## TheoProf

upr_crust said:


> TheoProf, you are one of the few people I know tall enough and thin enough to make proportional sense of a three-button suit - very nice.


Many thanks Upr. That's very nice of you to say.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## TheoProf

Shaver,
There's a lot to love about this rig. The fit is absolutely spot on. It looks refined and yet relaxed, and I especially love the jacket. My only nitpicks might be the low contrast between the trews and the jacket, and the tie is a bit shiny for my tastes. Other than that, well done (not that I'd expect anything less from one of your posts). Cheers.


----------



## Shaver

^ Tis true, looking at the pics I have doubts about the tie. I fancy that it looks better in real life but perhaps not. The coat however is a much deeper green than these images reveal. Give me a moment and I shall retrieve a close up image of the cloth.


----------



## Shaver

I do so adore this material, multicoloured but most subtle.


----------



## TheoProf

Ah yes, that second pic of the jacket fabric probably does provide a much greater contrast IRL. I really like it.


----------



## Ryan42200

Shaver, great outfit and yes, I love the jacket! Love the shoes as well!


----------



## Balfour

Shaver, tie fail. But otherwise great. B.


----------



## Shaver

Thanks gents.

Now, who'd be interested in a pic of that tie on fire?


----------



## Balfour

To expand on the tie issue I would have thought a dusky pink in linen or madder would look spot on for this great summery rig (I would not myself wear salmon pink but I have a reputation for epic dullness to maintain :cofee.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> Now, who'd be interested in a pic of that tie on fire?


Fire!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


>


Shaver, May I say you look quite dapper.


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Wore this today in a rainy day.


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Shaver, May I say you look quite dapper.


Thank you Howard, a compliment from you is always very much appreciated.


----------



## upr_crust

Winter, or some unreasonable semblance thereof, has returned to NYC this morning, with temperatures around 7C/45F. Happily, not all the flannel three-piece suits are in hibernation.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Selentino


----------



## FLMike

All BB, with Alden tassels (not shown)


----------



## Ryan42200




----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, New York needs to keep up the cool weather just so we can see you in those great three piece flannel suits! The paisley tie is amazing, of course ;-)


----------



## Howard

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, New York needs to keep up the cool weather just so we can see you in those great three piece flannel suits! The paisley tie is amazing, of course ;-)


I agree, I was wondering where his overcoat was.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, New York needs to keep up the cool weather just so we can see you in those great three piece flannel suits! The paisley tie is amazing, of course ;-)


Thank you, Ryan, but the weather will be warming up soon - just in time for the lighter-weight three piece suits to come out and play. As for yesterday's tie, the fabric is great, but the tie is VERY wide - it only comes out when I've got a waistcoat under which to hide it. Great bow tie from yesterday on you as well.



Howard said:


> I agree, I was wondering where his overcoat was.


It wasn't that cold by the afternoon, Howard - the suit and the hat were sufficient insulation.

It was a long and busy evening last night, so today's attire was thrown together in about five minutes - not the most daring of combos, certainly, but perhaps enough to get me through the day.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
PS - PRL
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Max - a son gout, if not for Radio Free .


I would suspect, based on the last 300 or so pages of this thread, that your taste is much more in line with the forum's than mine.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Ryan42200 said:


>


Incredible coat and tie - I like the colors and textures together.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I really like that shirt and tie and the PS adds a nice pop. I'm going to have to scour Ebay to find some of these amazing paisley pocket squares ;-)



Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Incredible coat and tie - I like the colors and textures together.


Thank you!


----------



## cellochris

BB tie
BB 346 jacket
Tie Bar PS
OCBD by local MTM shop

not shown:
LE Khaki chinos
AE Burgundy shell dress belt
AE Burgundy Dalton shell boots


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

Ryan42200 said:


>


Hey Ryan where is the jacket from? As I have one very similar to it from Hickey Freeman's diffusion line.


----------



## 3piece

Ryan42200 said:


>


This inspires me to wear a bow tie more often.


----------



## Ryan42200

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Hey Ryan where is the jacket from? As I have one very similar to it from Hickey Freeman's diffusion line.


It is Cremeuix from Dillard's. I tried on some beautiful Hickey Freeman jackets but sadly they were not on sale.


----------



## upr_crust

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> I would suspect, based on the last 300 or so pages of this thread, that your taste is much more in line with the forum's than mine.


Do not judge the tastes of the forum entirely on my contributions to this thread - there are others out there with different points of view.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I really like that shirt and tie and the PS adds a nice pop. I'm going to have to scour Ebay to find some of these amazing paisley pocket squares ;-)


Yesterday's pocket square was found at my local discounter, as was most of my collection, save for the Drake's recently added to the mix.

This evening, I've been invited by the son of a former colleague to the grand opening of the new showroom for KnotStandard in NYC. My former colleague wants me to teach his son how to dress; the son, I suspect, wishes to curry favor with his employer, with the appearance, at least, of a viable new client (I've already informed the son that my net worth is currently being drained by the renovation of a new apartment); I'm going to this shindig out of curiosity, and for the free nibbles and booze.

Choosing attire for this evening was a conundrum. I want to look as if I am a viable client (so as not to embarrass my host), but that I'm not a naif in terms of the purchase of menswear (so as not to look like an easy mark). I hope that today's attire accomplishes that end.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg/Theo Faberge, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, not much risk of someone throwing the "naif" title on you with that Kapow! outfit. Have fun tonight - hopefully, you'll have a story or style tidbit from the event to tell us about tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, a great suit for the occasion and another amazing Charvet tie! If I was an associate at KnotStandard I would be quite intimidated, as you very clearly know your stuff ;-)

Enjoy the free nibbles and booze!


----------



## Ryan42200

Back to work today...the look on my face is my normal expression I give to most of my co-workers


----------



## Howard

very nice purple tie, Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, not much risk of someone throwing the "naif" title on you with that Kapow! outfit. Have fun tonight - hopefully, you'll have a story or style tidbit from the event to tell us about tomorrow.





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, a great suit for the occasion and another amazing Charvet tie! If I was an associate at KnotStandard I would be quite intimidated, as you very clearly know your stuff ;-)
> 
> Enjoy the free nibbles and booze!





Howard said:


> very nice purple tie, Crusty.


Thank you all.

Last night's event at KnotStandard was lively, to say the least - a DJ, waiters serving hors d'oeuvres (of a vegetarian nature - quinoa sliders and vegetarian sushi-like creations), a crush of people, most of them young enough to be my spawn (a condition that increases with every day), and a bar with only one beleaguered barman (rather unequal to the task of keeping the masses well-lubricated).  The showroom was nicely designed, and all that it should be - well-lit, airy, and decorated with large photos of models in menswear. There were some sample garments to be seen - jackets, suits, and shoes - but very little else, save for masses of fabric swatch books.

My colleague's son did his duty with enthusiasm, describing in general terms the philosophy of the company, and he did reveal the price range - suits from $795 to $2795, depending on fabric, and that they worked with Vitale Barberis Canonico, Dormeuil, Holland & Sherry and Zegna. He stated that all the suits, regardless of price, are fully canvassed.

He also said that one of the techniques which they use to promote their wares is the making of shirts - he promised me a free shirt (which is definitely bringing coals to Newcastle, but a nice sentiment, in any case). We shall see.

Today is another day, and with the weather warming and brightening, a spring/summer suit out of storage.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Jimbo2

*No cufflinks?!?!*

WOW! Sir Crust, what a great suit, and wonderful tie!



Perfect for me, though, would be last outing's shoes. I prefer black/blue to brown/blue. 
I know, I 'm very boring!









These cufflinks are from an extensive collection. What do you think - gaudy?


----------



## Ryan42200

My charcoal Suitsupply suit with BR shirt, Roundtree & Yorke tie, ando BB braces


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> WOW! Sir Crust, what a great suit, and wonderful tie!
> 
> Perfect for me, though, would be last outing's shoes. I prefer black/blue to brown/blue.
> I know, I 'm very boring!
> 
> These cufflinks are from an extensive collection. What do you think - gaudy?


Thank you, Jimbo, and it takes me thinking about it a bit in order to wear brown shoes with a blue suit.

As for your cufflinks - large, yes, gaudy, not so much.

I am having lunch with my former colleague's son, he of KnotStandard, so I thought that I would eschew "casual Friday" and go full bore suited.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - BB
Braces (not shown) - Lewin
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J


----------



## FLMike

BB sport coat & must-iron PPBD
Castangia tropical weight trousers w/a lovely full rise
Alden color 8 old man shoes


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, meant to say something yesterday, but May19th's suit's pattern is beautifully nuanced (tried, couldn't turn _nuance_ into an adjective). Its pattern is subtle but wouldn't be ignored and you are not going to run into other people wearing it or similar versions of it too often. Also, you nailed the right shirt and tie for it.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, enjoy your day and nice suit BTW.


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike, lovely sport coat. Did the trousers come RTW with a higher rise or are they MTM?


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the shirt and tie are fantastic and go wonderfully with that suit! I'm jealous of the beautiful shoes! ;-)


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> FLMike, lovely sport coat. Did the trousers come RTW with a higher rise or are they MTM?


Thanks, Ryan. Trousers were RTW.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, your choice of trousers, jacket and tie work very well together...nice rig, but center your tie, for an even better look! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, meant to say something yesterday, but May19th's suit's pattern is beautifully nuanced (tried, couldn't turn _nuance_ into an adjective). Its pattern is subtle but wouldn't be ignored and you are not going to run into other people wearing it or similar versions of it too often. Also, you nailed the right shirt and tie for it.





Howard said:


> Crusty, enjoy your day and nice suit BTW.





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the shirt and tie are fantastic and go wonderfully with that suit! I'm jealous of the beautiful shoes! ;-)


Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments.

This evening is the Garden Party at the Frick Museum, a once-a-year event for which the museum opens its gardens to the attendees (they are otherwise off limits to all save the gardeners). It's always a colorful event, hence the eye-popping, less-than-conventional color scheme adopted today. If nothing else, it will give the other partygoers something about which to talk.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - BB
Tie - Canali
Waistcoat - Favourbrook, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I love it! A colorful flower in the lapel would really top it off, especially given the occasion


----------



## FLMike

BB suit & shirt
Hermes tie
AE McAllister (Bourbon)


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, your choice of trousers, jacket and tie work very well together...nice rig, but center your tie, for an even better look! :thumbs-up:


Thanks Eagle! The tie was the result of a hurried attempt not to get caught taking pics of myself. 

Lunch date with the lovely Mrs. TheoProf today.
Brooks Brothers linen/cotton jacket
S&M chambray shirt
Neiman Marcus tie
LE chinos
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Balfour

FLMike said:


> BB sport coat & must-iron PPBD
> Castangia tropical weight trousers w/a lovely full rise
> Alden color 8 old man shoes


Very nice, FLC. Especially the shoes.


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> Very nice, FLC. Especially the shoes.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike and TheoProf, nice rigs today!

Suit: Suitsupply 
shirt & tie: Banana Republic 
PS: Cremieux 
shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## LawSuits

Ryan - Nice Shoes! I am wearing the same model today, but in Walnut (my rig is much more casual - cream white chinos and OCBD) - I don't think AE is currently producing those shoes - I had a pair many years ago in black when I was wearing suits everyday, and when AE revived them a few years ago I snapped up another pair. They seem quintessentially American to me - the combination of the cap, open lacing, broguing - and that AE last is one of my favorites. On another note, your huge lapels look great. I saw a post here recently of an old BandW photo showing a gentleman in a double breasted suit with wide lapels, and how timeless his style was, and I think your outfit proves the point.


----------



## Howard

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I love it! A colorful flower in the lapel would really top it off, especially given the occasion


I definitely agree, perhaps a red rose.


----------



## TheoProf

"Lifestyle" photo from today:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trad x-post:

Navy hopsack, vintage, from Cricketeer.
Yellow university stripe oxford, BB, second wearing.
Panda tie, from J. Press when they were closing on Madison ave.
White silk hank, thrifted.

Plus charcoal sharkskin trousers, and red-brown suede wingtip bals from Grenson.


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Trad x-post:
> 
> Navy hopsack, vintage, from Cricketeer.
> Yellow university stripe oxford, BB, second wearing.
> Panda tie, from J. Press when they were closing on Madison ave.
> White silk hank, thrifted.
> 
> Plus charcoal sharkskin trousers, and red-brown suede wingtip bals from Grenson.


I like this, YRR. Would love to see a full length shot.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FLMike said:


> I like this, YRR. Would love to see a full length shot.


Ask, and ye shall, etc:

I don't like these pants but I probably won't replace them this year, since my heart does not beat for lightweight wool trousers. They are useful, and worth getting better than this, but there are whipcords to buy in the fall.


----------



## Ryan42200

LawSuits said:


> Ryan - Nice Shoes! I am wearing the same model today, but in Walnut (my rig is much more casual - cream white chinos and OCBD) - I don't think AE is currently producing those shoes - I had a pair many years ago in black when I was wearing suits everyday, and when AE revived them a few years ago I snapped up another pair. They seem quintessentially American to me - the combination of the cap, open lacing, broguing - and that AE last is one of my favorites. On another note, your huge lapels look great. I saw a post here recently of an old BandW photo showing a gentleman in a double breasted suit with wide lapels, and how timeless his style was, and I think your outfit proves the point.


Thank you, LawSuits!

I do really like the look of the Sanfords and I was fortunate to find these for a steal on Ebay. I am currently being seduced by AE's new Cornwallis, especially since they are now on sale!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ryan42200 said:


> Thank you, LawSuits!
> 
> I do really like the look of the Sanfords and I was fortunate to find these for a steal on Ebay. I am currently being seduced by AE's new Cornwallis, especially since they are now on sale!


I will probably not buy another town shoe from AE, but I like the Cornwallis. In black, with a not-too-trim chalkstripe suit and a tall trouser cuff? I can forgive that 360 welt.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Ryan42200 said:


> Thank you, LawSuits!
> 
> I do really like the look of the Sanfords and I was fortunate to find these for a steal on Ebay. I am currently being seduced by AE's new Cornwallis, especially since they are now on sale!


I ordered the midnight navy Cornwallis this morning- back ordered for 4 weeks, and I cant wait. The would go perfectly with my outfit today.

crosspost from trad-

New career in full swing. A little more "lifestyle", but this i'm taking the pics for Instagram and cross posting here:




Seen:
JCrew suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Tiffany cuff links/tie bar - Brooks Brothers tie - Kent Wang linen pocket square - Tissot Desire

Unseen:
Black Allen Edmonds Boardrooms - Tiffany belt buckle - black Beltmaster strap


----------



## Ryan42200

Orange Fury, I must say that shirt and tie go wonderfully together! Bravo!

It would be great to see photos of the Midnight Cornwallis once they arrive


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> I ordered the midnight navy Cornwallis this morning- back ordered for 4 weeks, and I cant wait. The would go perfectly with my outfit today.
> 
> crosspost from trad-
> 
> New career in full swing. A little more "lifestyle", but this i'm taking the pics for Instagram and cross posting here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen:
> JCrew suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Tiffany cuff links/tie bar - Brooks Brothers tie - Kent Wang linen pocket square - Tissot Desire
> 
> Unseen:
> Black Allen Edmonds Boardrooms - Tiffany belt buckle - black Beltmaster strap


Lively and great combination, Turnbull and Asser shirt is awesome and going well with JCrew suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I love it! A colorful flower in the lapel would really top it off, especially given the occasion





Howard said:


> I definitely agree, perhaps a red rose.


I wore a flower in my lapel the last time I wore yesterday's waistcoat - a calla lily - but I was also getting married that day.

The morning after the night before this morning, to a degree. Today's choice of attire was based on exhaustion and weather - I was tired when I picked things out last night, and today will be intermittent periods of rain in NYC, so "low-key" is the modus operandi for this morning.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - J Press
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand











The event last night was very well-attended, and my husband and I, dressed alike, gathered a lot of attention among the party-goers, several of them taking photos of us. Here are a sampling of the photos we were able to take (or have taken).


----------



## FLMike

^Ok, now I see what you meant about giving the partygoers something to talk about.... :surprised:


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn/BB/Castangia/Alden


----------



## orange fury

Ryan42200 said:


> Thank you, LawSuits!
> 
> I do really like the look of the Sanfords and I was fortunate to find these for a steal on Ebay. I am currently being seduced by AE's new Cornwallis, especially since they are now on sale!





Ryan42200 said:


> Orange Fury, I must say that shirt and tie go wonderfully together! Bravo!
> 
> It would be great to see photos of the Midnight Cornwallis once they arrive


Thanks!

i just got off the phone with AE CS- if you're considering the midnight blue, order today. They're receiving such a high volume of orders that they're running out of leather, so they're ending the offer today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, great job today on tie/PS/cufflink coordination!

I decided to work a few patterns in today'so rig, hopefully to decent effect.


----------



## FLMike

Ryan, I think you pulled off the multiple patterns nicely. I'm envious of that bow tie!


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, I see that you got up to the 2nd floor of the Frick.

What is up there?


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> Ryan, I think you pulled off the multiple patterns nicely. I'm envious of that bow tie!


Thanks, FLMike! I figured if I didn't go too crazy with patterns I could pull it off. The tie is J.Crew and wearing it always reminds me that I don't have nearly as many diamond tipped bows as I would like ;-)


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> "Lifestyle" photo from today:


Wonderful, where were you when you took the picture?


----------



## Howard

Upr: nice pose with the wineglass.


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> Thanks, FLMike! I figured if I didn't go too crazy with patterns I could pull it off. The tie is J.Crew and wearing it always reminds me that I don't have nearly as many diamond tipped bows as I would like ;-)


Funny, I think I bid on that same J Crew tie on ebay recently. Didn't win it, so I bought a BB navy churchill dot bow instead.


----------



## orange fury

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, great job today on tie/PS/cufflink coordination!
> 
> I decided to work a few patterns in today'so rig, hopefully to decent effect.


I have that same bow tie, looks awesome!


----------



## Ryan42200

orange fury said:


> I have that same bow tie, looks awesome!


Thanks! The kind words are much appreciated


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> Funny, I think I bid on that same J Crew tie on ebay recently. Didn't win it, so I bought a BB navy churchill dot bow instead.


I love the Churchill bows! I think the reason I bought the J.Crew tie was because it reminded me of that pattern. It's still not quite Churchill so no doubt that will be a future purchase.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I wore a flower in my lapel the last time I wore yesterday's waistcoat - a calla lily - but I was also getting married that day.
> 
> The morning after the night before this morning, to a degree. Today's choice of attire was based on exhaustion and weather - I was tired when I picked things out last night, and today will be intermittent periods of rain in NYC, so "low-key" is the modus operandi for this morning.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - J Press
> PS - no name brand
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The event last night was very well-attended, and my husband and I, dressed alike, gathered a lot of attention among the party-goers, several of them taking photos of us. Here are a sampling of the photos we were able to take (or have taken).


Great suit sir, and amazing shades in different light effect


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> ^Ok, now I see what you meant about giving the partygoers something to talk about.... :surprised:


Yes, and I went to work dressed that way - I obviously have little regard for my reputation . . . 



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, great job today on tie/PS/cufflink coordination!
> I decided to work a few patterns in today'so rig, hopefully to decent effect.


Thank you, Ryan, and excellent bow tie yesterday - an inspiration for today's attire for me.



son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, I see that you got up to the 2nd floor of the Frick.
> What is up there?


The second floor of the Frick was originally the bedroom suites for Mr. and Mrs. Frick, now converted to office space for the director, the assistant director, and curatorial staff, decorated with paintings and furniture only a bit less masterful than the works seen by the public on the first floor.



Howard said:


> Upr: nice pose with the wineglass.


Thank you, Howard.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Great suit sir, and amazing shades in different light effect


I am unsure whether you mean Monday's royal blue suit, or yesterday's taupe-it-can't-decide-whether-it's-brown-or-grey, but thank you, in any case.

Today, temperatures are supposed to rise to the level of 30C/86F here in NYC, so, as a preview of summer heat, a preview of summer suiting.

Suit, shirt, tie, PS - BB
Shoes - New & Lingwood
Hat - Seifter Associates, Inc.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ryan42200 said:


> I love the Churchill bows! I think the reason I bought the J.Crew tie was because it reminded me of that pattern. It's still not quite Churchill so no doubt that will be a future purchase.


I read a book on Churchill's "style" a few years back - his clothes, cars, houses, food, drink, etc. - and remember that his signature bowtie came from Turnbull and Asser and that they still make it:

https://turnbullandasser.com/bow-ti...ard-silk-2-3-4-thistle-petersham-double-end-1

Not cheap at $98, but cool to buy the same one from the same place he did.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## winghus

Ryan42200 said:


> Thank you, LawSuits!
> 
> I do really like the look of the Sanfords and I was fortunate to find these for a steal on Ebay. I am currently being seduced by AE's new Cornwallis, especially since they are now on sale!


The 6th Avenue was a Sanford clone produced for Nordstrom (or Sak's, can't recall) that is now being produced for the outlet stores according to a sales rep at my local AE outlet. I tried one on in chestnut and it's certainly very much like my black Sanfords, same brogue pattern and it's on the 7 last. Chestnut is a mid-brown. I'm not sure if it's available in other colors, will search around the shoebank and see.

Just checked from 8D to 11.5D in D widths and chestnut is the only color listed. They're also not available in all sizes so maybe it's not being produced for the outlets, maybe it's former stock for Nordstrom (or Sak's) that they are getting rid of themselves.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Ryan, and excellent bow tie yesterday - an inspiration for today's attire for me.


Thanks, Upr!

Your rig today is quite nice, particularly the bow tie and suede shoes 



Fading Fast said:


> I read a book on Churchill's "style" a few years back - his clothes, cars, houses, food, drink, etc. - and remember that his signature bowtie came from Turnbull and Asser and that they still make it:
> 
> https://turnbullandasser.com/bow-ti...ard-silk-2-3-4-thistle-petersham-double-end-1
> 
> Not cheap at $98, but cool to buy the same one from the same place he did.


Thanks for the link! I don't think you can get a shirt at Turnbull & Asser for under 300.00 so I wouldn't imagine their ties would be cheap either. That would certainly be the place to order a proper Churchill bow 

Blazer: HSM
Shirt: Banana Republic 
Tie: Brooks Brothers 
Trousers: Brooks Brothers 
Cufflinks: The Vintage Pearl 
Shoes: Alden


----------



## TheoProf

The university took new pics of me today for our website. I know I've already posted this rig today, but the quality is much better than my usual cell phone selfie.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like that look.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

X-post:
Thrifted tan cotton suit
Thrifted custom shirt, purple gingham
Hawes & Curtis tie, blue herringbone
B² hank
Allen Edmonds dress slip-ons, from a discounter.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Thanks, Upr! Your rig today is quite nice, particularly the bow tie and suede shoes





Howard said:


> Crusty, I like that look.


Thank you, gentlemen.

For today's attire, I delved into the archives, and came up with an ensemble that could be termed "The Best of the Worst" - the high-end products of lower-end menswear brands, all purchased due to my preternatural impulse for thrift (i.e. they were heavily marked down). I've not worn today's suit in several months, which, for me, is always a spin of the roulette wheel. Happily, I am down a few pounds from when I bought the suit, and it fits better than when I bought it.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Tyrwhitt Black Label
Tie - Lewin
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Harrod's, Heathrow Terminal 3
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial


----------



## kendallr88

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> For today's attire, I delved into the archives, and came up with an ensemble that could be termed "The Best of the Worst" - the high-end products of lower-end menswear brands, all purchased due to my preternatural impulse for thrift (i.e. they were heavily marked down). I've not worn today's suit in several months, which, for me, is always a spin of the roulette wheel. Happily, I am down a few pounds from when I bought the suit, and it fits better than when I bought it.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt Black Label
> Tie - Lewin
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Harrod's, Heathrow Terminal 3
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial


Nice suit Upr, that tie looks really nice as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Crusty, Ryan, YRR, and FLMike, you guys have been putting together some awesome rigs lately. Cheers.

My submission for the day:


----------



## Ryan42200

Nice rig today, Upr! Do you always have your jacket on throughout the day? Those braces and that tie are worth showing off :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf said:


> Crusty, Ryan, YRR, and FLMike, you guys have been putting together some awesome rigs lately. Cheers.
> 
> My submission for the day:


Thanks, TheoProf!

I liked yesterday's suit and today's shirt/tie/jacket combo is quite nice! Is the stripe a red color or more brown?


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Ryan! It's a brown stripe.


----------



## upr_crust

kendallr88 said:


> Nice suit Upr, that tie looks really nice as well.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I've had the tie for years (a decade, at least, I think) - just haven't worn it in a while.



TheoProf said:


> Crusty, Ryan, YRR, and FLMike, you guys have been putting together some awesome rigs lately. Cheers.


Thank you, TheoProf, and you've been no slouch of late as well. 



Ryan42200 said:


> Nice rig today, Upr! Do you always have your jacket on throughout the day? Those braces and that tie are worth showing off :thumbs-up:


My jacket normally is draped across my desk chair most of the day, so the braces are seen by all and sundry - another example of something I've owned for a long time - a present from my first (late) husband, circa 1998.


----------



## Howard

very nice white suit TheoProf.


----------



## TheoProf

Many thanks Howard! You too Upr!


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday before Memorial Day - a perfect excuse to forget wearing a tie.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - J. S. Blank
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## RugileRar

Today I feel like summer! Thus veery nerdy eyeglasses, blue official shirt and wide skirt with flowers took my attention today. Feeling fresh!


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I love everything about your outfit today, especially those shoes! Great casual Friday rig :winner:


----------



## Howard

Crusty, lovely look without the tie.


----------



## TheoProf

University employee picnic today. J Press and Sperry CVO's


----------



## 16412

https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust007/IMG_1616 955x1280_zps9hm7lazj.jpg.html

Like the colors of Sweden. If not exactly right close enough. Do you know who made the shirt cloth?


----------



## cellochris

Out in ATL this evening for a friend's birthday:










BB Linen
Amazon PS
Local MTM shirt
Tie Bar bow tie

not seen: "forrest moss" LE chinos, AE bourbon strands, AE bourbon manistee belt


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The Friday before Memorial Day - a perfect excuse to forget wearing a tie.
> 
> Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> PS - J. S. Blank
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


Jacket, shirt & pocket square awesome combination sir, real treat for summers


----------



## Howard

TheoProf, nice shirt, very colorful.


----------



## TheoProf

Thank you Howard. Have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hope everybody's having a good weekend.

Vintage Cricketeer hopsack
Brooks shirt
Rooster shantung tie
J. Crew green seersucker trou
Uniqlo yellow socks
Cole Haan leather and linen spectators




Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Youthful, great rig! The Spectators are an especially nice touch


----------



## kendallr88

BB- Suit and shirt 
No name tie 
Cole Haan shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I love everything about your outfit today, especially those shoes! Great casual Friday rig :winner:


Thank you, Ryan. I hadn't worn the shoes in a long time - thought that it was time for them to make a reappearance.



Howard said:


> Crusty, lovely look without the tie.


Thank you, Howard.



WA said:


> https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...ust007/IMG_1616 955x1280_zps9hm7lazj.jpg.html
> 
> Like the colors of Sweden. If not exactly right close enough. Do you know who made the shirt cloth?


Unfortunately not - lost in the archives of Brooks Bros., I imagine . . .



fiftyforfifty said:


> Jacket, shirt & pocket square awesome combination sir, real treat for summers


Thank you 50-4-50

It's officially hot here in NYC, and I'm recycling my seersucker suit for the occasion.

Suit/shirt - BB
Bow tie/PS - no name brand
Shoes - Tyrwhitt











Finally, a postscript to my posting from a week ago yesterday - inclusion in the Frick's website's page about the Spring Garden Party:

https://frick.smugmug.com/2016-Garden-Party/i-nNF4ZdB/A


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust: 

I am particularly pleased this AM to note that, as always, you are looking splendid in your choice of today's rig. Absent the neck wear and your shoes, you appear to be wearing the same combination I wore for this past Sunday's services. Any time I come close to having emulated one of your outfits, I know I must have looked pretty darned good! Thank you for the inspiration. :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

I agree with Eagle. Upr, that is seersucker done right. Love it.
All linen for me today (jacket, trews, and tie).


----------



## Fading Fast

ThoeProf, that is a great sport coat - do you mind saying whose it is?


----------



## TheoProf

FF, brace yourself. It's a "Lauren" Ralph Lauren from the Mens Wearhouse. I think it's down to 69.00 on their site. The site claims it's made in Canada, but the jacket reads "made in China". Still, I like it for the price.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf said:


> FF, brace yourself. It's a "Lauren" Ralph Lauren from the Mens Wearhouse. I think it's down to 69.00 on their site. The site claims it's made in Canada, but the jacket reads "made in China". Still, I like it for the price.


Can't argue with the price and it looks really good. I believe the "Lauren" line is licensed out, but I'm sure Ralph Lauren has some strict parameters on its licensees, so probably great value. Is it lined?


----------



## TheoProf

It's half lined.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf said:


> It's half lined.


Very nice - I'm not a fan of summer sport coats being fully lined - seems to defeat the purpose of the linen, madras, light cotton, etc. material.


----------



## TheoProf

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice - I'm not a fan of summer sport coats being fully lined - seems to defeat the purpose of the linen, madras, light cotton, etc. material.


I agree. It also helps if the lining that is in the jacket is breathable. In this case it appears to be cotton.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice yellow bow tie.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad

Lifestyle photo- post work, sans jacket, Monday on a Tuesday:


Down below :


J Crew suit - RL shirt - Southern Proper+State Traditions bow tie - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE McClains

Also: Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewter julep cup

As an aside, my university's baseball team advanced this weekend- hence the socks and the bow tie


----------



## orange fury

upr_crust said:


> It's officially hot here in NYC, and I'm recycling my seersucker suit for the occasion.
> 
> Suit/shirt - BB
> Bow tie/PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a postscript to my posting from a week ago yesterday - inclusion in the Frick's website's page about the Spring Garden Party:
> 
> https://frick.smugmug.com/2016-Garden-Party/i-nNF4ZdB/A


Crusty- love all of this, but I especially like the brown suede loafers with the seersucker. I usually wear white bucks or walnut wingtips with my seersucker suit, but now I'm considering wearing my brown suede AE Strands with it as well. Very nice!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Like your shirt good fitting


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust:
> 
> I am particularly pleased this AM to note that, as always, you are looking splendid in your choice of today's rig. Absent the neck wear and your shoes, you appear to be wearing the same combination I wore for this past Sunday's services. Any time I come close to having emulated one of your outfits, I know I must have looked pretty darned good! Thank you for the inspiration. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle!



TheoProf said:


> I agree with Eagle. Upr, that is seersucker done right. Love it.


Thanks, TheoProf - you showed us how to wear linen yesterday quite well - good on you!



Howard said:


> Crusty, very nice yellow bow tie.


Thank you, Howard.



orange fury said:


> Crusty- love all of this, but I especially like the brown suede loafers with the seersucker. I usually wear white bucks or walnut wingtips with my seersucker suit, but now I'm considering wearing my brown suede AE Strands with it as well. Very nice!


Having a large shoe collection means, occasionally, that I remember to drag things out from underneath the bed that I've not worn in a long time - hence, yesterday's selection. Glad that it went together well.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "seasonal incongruence" - to wear a combination of items that, by rights, shouldn't be worn together - summer accessories with a winter suit, or, in today's case, a wool tie with an unlined summer suit.

Suit - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Stefano Branchini


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Upr!

Today I'm trying out this thrifted Atkinsons poplin tie.


----------



## TheoProf

I was going through some old photos and came across one from 2011 taken prior to my interest in forums like these. Not only did I have no sense of style, but I had no interest in it. In December of 2012, I joined AAAC and began lurking on the other forum. I began making changes to the way I dressed and learning the basics. In January 2014, I began to make major lifestyle changes that resulted in the loss of 90 pounds. Anyway, had it not been for threads like this, I don't believe I'd ever had made the necessary changes for my health not developed a personal sense of style. I just wanted to let you guys know that I owe much to watching your contributions to this site over the years. Cheers, Ben


----------



## 3piece

Congrats! I won't dare posting a photo of myself before joining the forum.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf, congratulation on getting into shape - that is not easy to do. And holy cow on the style aspect - I would have guessed you were a clothes guy always as you are very skill with, and seem very comfortable with, your style.


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> I was going through some old photos and came across one from 2011 taken prior to my interest in forums like these. Not only did I have no sense of style, but I had no interest in it. In December of 2012, I joined AAAC and began lurking on the other forum. I began making changes to the way I dressed and learning the basics. In January 2014, I began to make major lifestyle changes that resulted in the loss of 90 pounds. Anyway, had it not been for threads like this, I don't believe I'd ever had made the necessary changes for my health not developed a personal sense of style. I just wanted to let you guys know that I owe much to watching your contributions to this site over the years. Cheers, Ben


Is that your daughter?


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf, what an amazing journey! Making a decision to live a healthier lifestyle and sticking with it is hard work. It's a constant struggle for me so your dedication is to be commended.

As far as your style, you've certainly come a long way from that photo and I always enjoy your posts. 

It's taken me a few years but I can finally put together a decent rig or two. It's amazing what can happen when we dress intentionally


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that's a beautiful seersucker suit and I love the suede penny loafers.

The paisley wool tie is lovely and goes nicely with that suit


----------



## TheoProf

3piece said:


> Congrats! I won't dare posting a photo of myself before joining the forum.


Thanks 3piece! Yeah, it took some courage to post it. In one sense, I'd like to forget this image of me, but I thought it might be some small encouragement to others who might be thinking about a similar transformation whether in personal style or physical appearance.



Fading Fast said:


> TheoProf, congratulation on getting into shape - that is not easy to do. And holy cow on the style aspect - I would have guessed you were a clothes guy always as you are very skill with, and seem very comfortable with, your style.


Thanks FF! I take the fact that this was your perception of me as a very high compliment indeed! I've learned much from you and others over the years through participating on this site. I always appreciate reading your knowledgeable posts.



Howard said:


> Is that your daughter?


Yes, and she's had me wrapped around her finger from day 1. 



Ryan42200 said:


> TheoProf, what an amazing journey! Making a decision to live a healthier lifestyle and sticking with it is hard work. It's a constant struggle for me so your dedication is to be commended.
> 
> As far as your style, you've certainly come a long way from that photo and I always enjoy your posts.
> 
> It's taken me a few years but I can finally put together a decent rig or two. It's amazing what can happen when we dress intentionally


Thanks Ryan! I enjoy your posts as well.

As for the "sticking with it" aspect of my personal journey, you are right. It was a bigger challenge for me than losing the weight! I spent a lot of time thinking about this during the 10 months that it took to lose the weight. In the ensuing 19+ months and beyond, I've been able to maintain it because I determined not to make any change that I couldn't live with in perpetuity. It was a lifestyle change that became part of who I am. I know how much my body burns in a day (workout days and off days), and I don't eat more than that. I don't always feel like driving to the YMCA to workout, but it's never an internal debate. I do it because that's who I've become. Anyway, that's how my journey played out, and it works for me.


----------



## orange fury

TheoProf: congrats on the weight loss and lifestyle change! I know how difficult it can be- my issue used to be heavily overeating (not to mention insane amounts of carbs). A couple years ago, I lost 40 lbs after having a conversation with my doctor about being overweight and prediabetic. On the other end of the spectrum, I ran my first marathon in January of this year and will be running the same one again in 2017- no food tastes as good as being in shape feels!


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that's a beautiful seersucker suit and I love the suede penny loafers.
> The paisley wool tie is lovely and goes nicely with that suit


Thank you, Ryan.

TheoProf, I take my hat off to you with your weight loss, and, more importantly, your maintenance of that loss. As someone who has battled with his weight his entire life, I know how hard it can be, and how satisfying to achieve a weight at which one is comfortable and that one can sustain.

Now, Facebook is a dangerous thing. It would seem that it wishes me to live in the past, constantly reminding me of previous postings, and this past weekend, it flashed up some photos of me from six years ago. To prove that style is a constantly evolving thing, as is body shape, photos of me in the same suit and shirt as I was wearing six years ago, with slightly different accessories. Let's see if I've learned anything in the intervening six years . . .

Suit & shirt are the same - BB MTM
All the rest of the accessories in the 2010 photos are BB as well - tie & braces
In the 2016 photos, tie is Turnbull & Asser, braces are Paul Stuart

2010:







2016:


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


>


Please do orange fury a big favor, and tell him how it makes you feel to look back on your unfortunate facial hair choices of a few years ago.


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> Please do orange fury a big favor, and tell him how it makes you feel to look back on your unfortunate facial hair choices of a few years ago.


The acquisition of, and the disposal thereafter, of facial topiary is a deeply personal thing - I would never presume to instruct anyone to remove their growths unless I knew them well enough to make such a comment, or that the growths were so feeble as to be visually unappealing (and neither of these two conditions seem to be the case with orange fury). I lead only by example (good, bad, or indifferent . . . ).


----------



## eagle2250

^^

Indeed, my personal experience with "facial topiary (gosh I love that term...just had to use it!) is limited to a very conservative mustache I wore for perhaps a year and a half, quite some years ago. However, daring to offer an opinion based on such limited experience, orange fury wears his facial topiary as well as anyone I have observed attempting to do so. OF, that "facial topiary" or yours is nothing short of magnificent! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

orange fury said:


> TheoProf: congrats on the weight loss and lifestyle change! I know how difficult it can be- my issue used to be heavily overeating (not to mention insane amounts of carbs). A couple years ago, I lost 40 lbs after having a conversation with my doctor about being overweight and prediabetic. On the other end of the spectrum, I ran my first marathon in January of this year and will be running the same one again in 2017- *no food tastes as good as being in shape feels!*


That is so true! Thanks and congrats on the marathon(and godspeed on the next)! By the way, your posts were some of the most inspiring as I embarked on the journey. You had mentioned that you'd lost a lot of weight and just the evidence that someone actually did it and kept the weight off was an inspiration. I should also mention that your rigs are some of the best on both this page and the Trad forum.

TheoProf, I take my hat off to you with your weight loss, and, more importantly, your maintenance of that loss. As someone who has battled with his weight his entire life, I know how hard it can be, and how satisfying to achieve a weight at which one is comfortable and that one can sustain.

Ups, first, thanks! Second, you were another person who shared that you had lost weight and kept it off. This was an inspiration to me. As for your fit pics today. Your sense of style was impeccable then as it is now. The only difference I see is that you look happier and healthier in 2016. Cheers.

My contributions for the day: Brooks suit, Press tie, S&M shirt, AE for BB shoes, AE belt.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> The acquisition of, and the disposal thereafter, of facial topiary is a deeply personal thing *- I would never presume to instruct anyone to remove their growths unless I knew them well enough to make such a comment, *or that the growths were so feeble as to be visually unappealing (and neither of these two conditions seem to be the case with orange fury). I lead only by example (good, bad, or indifferent . . . ).


Which is why I only suggested that you relate to OF your thoughts on your own choice of facial hair, as you reflect back on it. Also why I added a .


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, all the photos are great and that suit still looks good 

It's been one of those mornings and after trying three outfits and 5 ties I settled on the double breasted suit.


----------



## Howard

still looking good after 6 years.


----------



## kendallr88

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, all the photos are great and that suit still looks good
> 
> It's been one of those mornings and after trying three outfits and 5 ties I settled on the double breasted suit.


Nice suit Ryan! Pocket square and tie work well together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Thank you, kendallr88!


----------



## Balfour

Ryan42200 said:


> ...
> 
> It's been one of those mornings and after trying three outfits and 5 ties I settled on the double breasted suit.
> ...


I cannot comprehend this approach, really - certainly if by outfits you mean or include three different suits / odd jackets & trousers.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, all the photos are great and that suit still looks good
> It's been one of those mornings and after trying three outfits and 5 ties I settled on the double breasted suit.


Thanks Ryan. Insofar as having problems deciding what to wear in the morning - lay out your clothes the night before. One makes less rushed decisions at night than in the welter of pulling oneself together to go to work.



Howard said:


> still looking good after 6 years.


Thank you, Howard.

Friday, and not a moment too soon - a humid day, with chance of rain midday, so, no tie, and lots of linen and cotton.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - J. S. Blank
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## TheoProf

J press suit and tie
S&M shirt
AE belt
Alden 907


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> I cannot comprehend this approach, really - certainly if by outfits you mean or include three different suits / odd jackets & trousers.


You don't even know how badly I had to "bite my tongue" to keep from posting a reply that may or may not have contained the words "woman" or "wife".


----------



## kendallr88

TheoProf said:


> J press suit and tie
> S&M shirt
> AE belt
> Alden 907


Nice look, IMO a brown tie warrants brown shoes. Preference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> You don't even know how badly I had to "bite my tongue" to keep from posting a reply that may or may not have contained the words "woman" or "wife".


Haha, the girls at work gave me a hard time about it when I told them. As upr_crust mentioned, I normally make up my mind the night before without much hassle.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, so depending on the weather, you choose whether you want or not to wear a tie?


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> You don't even know how badly I had to "bite my tongue" to keep from posting a reply that may or may not have contained the words "woman" or "wife".


The fact that you did not post a reply containing the words "woman" or "wife" will probably help in the happy prolonging of your marriage, were your wife to read your posting .



Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, so depending on the weather, you choose whether you want or not to wear a tie?


Whether or not I wear a tie (or any other particular garment, for that matter) depends on the weather, my mood, and what activities in which I'll be participating on a given day - any number of variables can affect the outcome .


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> The fact that you did not post a reply containing the words "woman" or "wife" will probably help in the happy prolonging of your marriage, were your wife to read your posting .


Very good point.


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf, I love the color and texture of the tie! Is the suit black or just a very dark navy?


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Ryan! It's a dark navy.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, another great casual look! The shirt is fun and the PS looks as if it was made for that ensemble


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, another great casual look! The shirt is fun and the PS looks as if it was made for that ensemble


Thank you, and the irony of your comment is that I bought the shirt only last summer (I was "helping" a friend find something to wear to a beach wedding - we both ended up buying the same shirt), and the PS I bought at a local discounter sometime in the last millenium, never having found a proper outfit with which to wear it - until now. Just goes to show you - keep things long enough, they 'll get worn.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad-

Rehearsal dinner tonight for my brother's wedding tomorrow. The socks were a specific request from him (he wanted groomsmen in fun socks):



Stafford linen/cotton blazer - Brooks ocbd/A&S bow tie - Southern Tide chinos - LL Bean braided belt - AE suede Strands - Timex on NATO


----------



## TheoProf

J Press madras shirt
BB Irish linen trews
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> J Press madras shirt
> BB Irish linen trews
> AE belt and shoes


very nice shirt and BTW you look almost exactly like Robert Carradine(Lewis Skolnik)in Revenge Of The Nerds and that's a compliment. You could be his twin and please don't take it as an offense as I was just comparing pictures.


----------



## TheoProf

Howard said:


> very nice shirt and BTW you look almost exactly like Robert Carradine(Lewis Skolnik)in Revenge Of The Nerds and that's a compliment. You could be his twin and please don't take it as an offense as I was just comparing pictures.


No offense taken Howard. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This was Saturday:





Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

YRR, great stuff as usual. Love the suit. The lapels are great, and I love the tie. Not so sure I would've chosen that square, but that's me. I think the scale of the pattern is too close to the tie and color too close to the suit. Otherwise, I love it, loafers, fun socks, and all.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TheoProf said:


> YRR, great stuff as usual. Love the suit. The lapels are great, and I love the tie. Not so sure I would've chosen that square, but that's me. I think the scale of the pattern is too close to the tie and color too close to the suit. Otherwise, I love it, loafers, fun socks, and all.


Thanks. I grabbed a random hank. I'm not sure I agree with you on the scale, but I agree that it's unlikely to be seen again in quite the same context.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. I grabbed a random hank. I'm not sure I agree with you on the scale, but I agree that it's unlikely to be seen again in quite the same context.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


The suit looked mid-gray on my screen. Since it's brown then I take back the color comment as that combo great. As for scale, you're right it's fine. I think I'd just prefer a solid hank with that tie if it were me (only a preference). Again, the rig looks great overall. Cheers.


----------



## Matt S

I understand that to be taken seriously around here I need to post photos of myself. Since I haven't posted one of myself here in a while, here's one at the opera. The hopsack texture of the blazer, the grenadine texture of the tie and the stripes on my shirt are lost. And the angle makes the blazer look odd. But this is what I have to share.


----------



## Tiger

Matt S said:


> I understand that to be taken seriously around here I need to post photos of myself. Since I haven't posted one of myself here in a while, here's one at the opera. The hopsack texture of the blazer, the grenadine texture of the tie and the stripes on my shirt are lost. And the angle makes the blazer look odd. But this is what I have to share.


You look fine, Matt S, but you are competing with the magnificent background of the Metropolitan Opera House!


----------



## cellochris

Matt S said:


> I understand that to be taken seriously around here I need to post photos of myself. Since I haven't posted one of myself here in a while, here's one at the opera. The hopsack texture of the blazer, the grenadine texture of the tie and the stripes on my shirt are lost. And the angle makes the blazer look odd. But this is what I have to share.


Very nice! And nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## TheoProf

cellochris said:


> Very nice! And nice to put a face to the name.


Yes it is. You look great, and I'm sure the rig looks even better irl where the textures would be more visible. Btw, I've enjoyed reading your blog over the years.


----------



## Chouan

Not today's outfit, but last week whilst having a break in Barcelona.







No matter what I do, I can't get this picture the right way up!







Or this one!
Anyway, I'm wearing shoes by Barker, Levi's 501s, a shirt by Tyrwhitt, the jacket is linen by Palumbo of Napoli (Galleria Umberto I), bought there a couple of years ago, topping off the assemblage is a panama, from the Panama Hat Company. This one https://www.panamahats.co.uk/down-brim-trilby-panama-cuenca-fino-ref-10/


----------



## Matt S

TheoProf said:


> Yes it is. You look great, and I'm sure the rig looks even better irl where the textures would be more visible. Btw, I've enjoyed reading your blog over the years.


Thank you all!


----------



## upr_crust

After a weekend of monsoon rains (at unexpected times), the sun is to make a re-appearance in NYC this morning, as is today's sports jacket, after a long hiatus.

Sports jacket - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Trousers, tie, and PS - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## FLMike

^Great Memorial Day outfit, Theo!


----------



## FLMike

BB Fitz BrooksCool
CT broadcloth
Hermes
AE Grayson


----------



## TheoProf

FLMike said:


> ^Great Memorial Day outfit, Theo!


LOL! Thanks, I needed a good laugh on this beautiful, albeit early, Monday morning. Next thing you know I'll be playing Christmas music in July. Cheers.


----------



## kendallr88

TheoProf said:


>


What type of add-on are you using to take pictures with? I have seen a few people with a remote in their hands, good idea that I should invest in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Also, I really like that tie FLMike.


----------



## TheoProf

kendallr88 said:


> What type of add-on are you using to take pictures with? I have seen a few people with a remote in their hands, good idea that I should invest in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's this one: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015PKYW0I/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Not bad for the price.


----------



## kendallr88

TheoProf said:


> It's this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015PKYW0I/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Not bad for the price.


Thank, Theo! Nice suit today also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> BB Fitz BrooksCool
> CT broadcloth
> Hermes
> AE Grayson


Nice suit Mike, what's the design on the tie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Stumbled across this old pic. What I was wearing circa 1969.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Stumbled across this old pic. What I was wearing circa 1969.


Your father is a handsome, not to mention dignified, looking chap.

.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> Not today's outfit, but last week whilst having a break in Barcelona.
> View attachment 16131
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't get this picture the right way up!
> View attachment 16132
> 
> Or this one!
> Anyway, I'm wearing shoes by Barker, Levi's 501s, a shirt by Tyrwhitt, the jacket is linen by Palumbo of Napoli (Galleria Umberto I), bought there a couple of years ago, topping off the assemblage is a panama, from the Panama Hat Company. This one https://www.panamahats.co.uk/down-brim-trilby-panama-cuenca-fino-ref-10/


There we go, old boy:


----------



## Chouan

Thanks very much, much appreciated.


----------



## FLMike

kendallr88 said:


> Nice suit Mike, what's the design on the tie?


Thanks! They are fish.


----------



## Jimbo2

Roger,
Great looking family, all around. Your suit reminds me of my 1st Communion suit from 1967, which I could wear for about a week and a half!


----------



## FLMike

Roger, you are the spitting image of your mother. Lovely family.


----------



## Howard

Matt S said:


> I understand that to be taken seriously around here I need to post photos of myself. Since I haven't posted one of myself here in a while, here's one at the opera. The hopsack texture of the blazer, the grenadine texture of the tie and the stripes on my shirt are lost. And the angle makes the blazer look odd. But this is what I have to share.


very nice Matt.


----------



## Howard

very nice purple suit Crusty.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Stumbled across this old pic. What I was wearing circa 1969.


you have a very nice family Rog.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TheoProf said:


> The suit looked mid-gray on my screen. Since it's brown then I take back the color comment as that combo great. As for scale, you're right it's fine. I think I'd just prefer a solid hank with that tie if it were me (only a preference). Again, the rig looks great overall. Cheers.


Thanks! It kinda reads as gray, though I don't mind gray with a navy and white pattern anyway.


Matt S said:


> I understand that to be taken seriously around here I need to post photos of myself. Since I haven't posted one of myself here in a while, here's one at the opera. The hopsack texture of the blazer, the grenadine texture of the tie and the stripes on my shirt are lost. And the angle makes the blazer look odd. But this is what I have to share.


I take you seriously in any case, though I appreciate the picture. Is that a contrast collar or is the flash just blowing out the pattern?

Here I am today. These trousers have more break than I usually wear so I feel I can get away with the crazy socks.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I'm not sure I could pull off a purple sport coat but you do it wonderfully! The Shirt, tie, and PS all coordinate very well! Love the suede Carminas!


----------



## Ryan42200

YRR, great suit and I like the way you've tied your tie.


----------



## williamson

Chouan said:


> No matter what I do, I can't get this picture the right way up! Or this one!
> Anyway, I'm wearing shoes by Barker, Levi's 501s, a shirt by Tyrwhitt, the jacket is linen by Palumbo of Napoli (Galleria Umberto I), bought there a couple of years ago, topping off the assemblage is a panama, from the Panama Hat Company. This one https://www.panamahats.co.uk/down-brim-trilby-panama-cuenca-fino-ref-10/


By some chance of clicking, I did manage to get the pictures right way up!
While I strongly dislike the odd jacket + open-necked shirt + jeans combination, nonetheless the hat and the jacket (great to see a 3-button example!) are splendid.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents. :beer:


----------



## TheoProf

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks! It kinda reads as gray, though I don't mind gray with a navy and white pattern anyway.
> 
> Oh man, I was wrong on all counts! I thought the square was a black and white houndstooth.  Your rig looks great today as well. I have to say, you've been one of my favorite posters since I joined this site a few years ago. Your fits always display the right balance of creativity and tastefulness, and your opinions reflect a depth of knowledge I hope to attain someday. Cheers.


----------



## TheoProf

RogerP said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents. :beer:


Roger, I'd like to join the chorus in praising this pic. Great stuff.


----------



## Matt S

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I take you seriously in any case, though I appreciate the picture. Is that a contrast collar or is the flash just blowing out the pattern?
> 
> Here I am today. These trousers have more break than I usually wear so I feel I can get away with the crazy socks.


It's just the flash blowing out the stripes on the collar. It's a white shirt with light blue stripes.

That's a very interesting stripe on your suit. I really like it!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ryan42200 said:


> YRR, great suit and I like the way you've tied your tie.


Thank you. I suppose I can claim sprezzatura on the tie knot since I gave it no thought, apart from being certain that the length was right.



TheoProf said:


> Oh man, I was wrong on all counts! I thought the square was a black and white houndstooth.  Your rig looks great today as well. I have to say, you've been one of my favorite posters since I joined this site a few years ago. Your fits always display the right balance of creativity and tastefulness, and your opinions reflect a depth of knowledge I hope to attain someday. Cheers.


Thank you kindly for the high praise. I came to this site knowing next to nothing, so it's an honor to be able to contribute.

And I wouldn't like a black and white houndstooth in that context, either.


Matt S said:


> It's just the flash blowing out the stripes on the collar. It's a white shirt with light blue stripes.
> 
> That's a very interesting stripe on your suit. I really like it!


Very elegant. I'd have been a little surprised to see you in a contrast collar, given the sense I have of your tastes, but you could wear one well.

And thanks for the compliment on the suiting. I wish the rest of the garment lived up to it. As it stands, I'm not quite happy with the cut. I should get the sides taken in a hair and have buttons for braces added, but the shoulders are a touch wide and the lapels are a touch narrow.

I have been eyeing a similar cloth, on a gray ground, with about twice the scale of pattern, and with the wider stripe in dark blue, but I don't think I can justify another gray pinstripe. Maybe if it were db, but I think a fancy stripe double-breasted is a bit more than I can handle.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> After a weekend of monsoon rains (at unexpected times), the sun is to make a re-appearance in NYC this morning, as is today's sports jacket, after a long hiatus.
> 
> Sports jacket - Phineas Cole/Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Trousers, tie, and PS - BB
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
> Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC


All is awesome as always, but one thing I have noticed is your shoes toe show as you been walking off road.


----------



## Chouan

williamson said:


> By some chance of clicking, I did manage to get the pictures right way up!
> While I strongly dislike the odd jacket + open-necked shirt + jeans combination, nonetheless the hat and the jacket (great to see a 3-button example!) are splendid.


Thank you for your mixed review!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP - great family photo. Meticulous dressing obviously runs strong in the gene pool .



Howard said:


> very nice purple suit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard, but it's only the jacket yesterday that was purple - I don't think that I could pull off an entire suit in that color.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I'm not sure I could pull off a purple sport coat but you do it wonderfully! The Shirt, tie, and PS all coordinate very well! Love the suede Carminas!


Thank you, Ryan. Yesterday's jacket is a challenge to wear, but fun when it comes out alright.



fiftyforfifty said:


> All is awesome as always, but one thing I have noticed is your shoes toe show as you been walking off road.


I will have to brush the suede more carefully when next I wear the suede Carminas, and, living in NYC, one walks a lot, on or off road.

Today's combination is only a bit less eye-searing than yesterday's, but at least in a somewhat more conventional color scheme.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Ashear
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - C & J


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Matt S

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Very elegant. I'd have been a little surprised to see you in a contrast collar, given the sense I have of your tastes, but you could wear one well.


I don't have any shirts with contrast collars, but I like them. I would only wear them with a dark suit and not a blazer.


----------



## Ryan42200

Today I decided to work with patterns again...


----------



## FLMike

Ryan, ryan, ryan. I can't imagine a jacket and tie I would be less likely to wear together. Sorry!


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> Ryan, ryan, ryan. I can't imagine a jacket and tie I would be less likely to wear together. Sorry!


HaHa! I felt adventurous this morning. I was thinking with the large check in the shirt and the small check in the jacket, the tie would work. Not so much, huh?

I almost wore a patterned PS but would have done so with no confidence at all!


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> HaHa! I felt adventurous this morning. I was thinking with the large check in the shirt and the small check in the jacket, the tie would work. Not so much, huh?
> 
> I almost wore a patterned PS but would have done so with no confidence at all!


Hopefully, someone will come along and see something that I didn't see. In which case, I'll just mosey my way back over to the Trad Forum. By the way, the perceived assault upon my eyes had nothing to do with your shirt....it was entirely related to the tie and jacket together.


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> Hopefully, someone will come along and see something that I didn't see. In which case, I'll just mosey my way back over to the Trad Forum. By the way, the perceived assault upon my eyes had nothing to do with your shirt....it was entirely related to the tie and jacket together.


Admittedly, the tie is just a tad wild


----------



## Howard

> Thank you, Howard, but it's only the jacket yesterday that was purple - I don't think that I could pull off an entire suit in that color.


Could you pull off an outfit that's all purple or would that be a bit too much?


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> HaHa! I felt adventurous this morning. I was thinking with the large check in the shirt and the small check in the jacket, the tie would work. Not so much, huh?
> I almost wore a patterned PS but would have done so with no confidence at all!





Ryan42200 said:


> Admittedly, the tie is just a tad wild


Remember a great pearl of wisdom from the operatic basso profundo Boris Christoff, who, after performing with Maria Callas once, said, "There can only be one diva on the stage at one time." Ryan, that tie is a diva - if you wish to highlight its charms, it needs a much plainer background.



Howard said:


> Could you pull off an outfit that's all purple or would that be a bit too much?


In theory I could pull off a purple suit, but would I? Should I? Most likely not.


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "bow tie". I may make a couple of attempts at that theme this week. Here's my first, channeling my inner old fogey (not that at this point in my life it's such a hard thing to channel . . .)

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - PRL 
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## upr_crust

A colorful casual outfit for today, TheoProf, but I think that you might want a bit more waist suppression in the jacket (as much as it's a "sack" cut) - you've worked hard to lose weight and keep it off, you might as well "flaunt" the results .


----------



## TheoProf

I agree. It's a vintage PRL with a tag size medium. Since this typically means 38-40r I'm probably due for a visit to the tailor sooner than later.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, a bow tie is always a good combination with a three piece suit! Good job 

TheoProf, love the shoes!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice bow tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fwiw, I would expect a vintage prl medium to be somewhere between a 40 and a 42 - they cut rather full for a long time.

I tried this suit with a plain hank and a slightly busier tie. I like it just fine. 



Brown AE Strand half-brogues down below.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Fwiw, I would expect a vintage prl medium to be somewhere between a 40 and a 42 - they cut rather full for a long time.
> 
> I tried this suit with a plain hank and a slightly busier tie. I like it just fine.
> 
> Brown AE Strand half-brogues down below.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I'd been too lazy to measure it. I'll get it to a tailor before I wear it again.

Also, this may is one of my favorite fits that you've posted. Very nice.


----------



## kendallr88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Fwiw, I would expect a vintage prl medium to be somewhere between a 40 and a 42 - they cut rather full for a long time.
> 
> I tried this suit with a plain hank and a slightly busier tie. I like it just fine.
> 
> Brown AE Strand half-brogues down below.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


Nice suit and tie, I would have went with a tv fold or two corners. I know, I know, BORING! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, a bow tie is always a good combination with a three piece suit! Good job





Howard said:


> Crusty, nice bow tie.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Today is variation on a theme from yesterday. I've always wanted to see what a bow tie would look like with today's suit, and the elements came together such that today's attire is a tribute to little Ralphie Lifschutz, from Moshulu Parkway in the Bronx he came (and not even the right end of Moshulu Parkway, as my Bronx-born first husband would note).

Suit - RLPL
Shirt, tie, PS - PRL
Cufflinks - The London Badge and Button Co. 
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## TheoProf

Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald cotton/linen jacket, pinpoint Oxford button down, circa early 60s tie, brown suede wingtips.
AE belt
J Crew chinos


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf, nice rig today! The Fitzgerald seems like a great fit for you 

Upr, I love everything from the tie/PS combo to the monkstraps! Great rig, as always!

Today's outfit...not so many patterns.


----------



## TheoProf

Thank you Ryan. I like your rig today as well.

Upr, great stuff. My money is on you to win any time there is a bow tie challenge.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, TheoProf!


kendallr88 said:


> Nice suit and tie, I would have went with a tv fold or two corners. I know, I know, BORING! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not boring. Classic. Though I myself will always do points up silk over a point fold in linen.

Here's today:

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> TheoProf, nice rig today! The Fitzgerald seems like a great fit for you
> 
> Upr, I love everything from the tie/PS combo to the monkstraps! Great rig, as always!
> 
> Today's outfit...not so many patterns.





TheoProf said:


> Hank you Ryan. I like your rig today as well.
> 
> Upr, great stuff. My money is on you to win any time there is a bow tie challenge.


Thank you, gentlemen. I will comment upon your attire when I can see it - your photos are currently blocked by my employer's web-blocking software.

As for my winning a bow tie challenge at That Other Website - the voting for such challenges is such a variable thing, there are no "sure bets", and certainly not for me to win one of them. However, I very much appreciate the thought.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, is it easier to put on a bow tie or a regular tie?


----------



## Ryan42200

YRR, I like the Repp tie with that pocket square!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


>


Great outfit, color mix match is awesome, makes you look fresh


----------



## maellepoulin

My boyfriend recently decided to give an edge to his wardrobe by stacking up leather jackets and ripped jeans. Here's pretty much the type of outfits he wears on weekends now: https://wheretoget.it/look/2360488


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, is it easier to put on a bow tie or a regular tie?


Tying a bow tie is one of the great bugaboos of menswear - being able to do it well takes some practice, and learning to tie one at all takes visual instruction (I learned via a Youtube video), so, a regular tie is easier to learn to tie, in my experience.

TheoProf, yesterday's jacket fits you much better than Wednesday's - a much better result all round

Ryan, very nice and tasteful for yesterday.

After two days of waistcoats and bow ties, I'm wearing neither today. TGIF and all of that.

Sports jacket - BB MTM
Shirt, tie, trousers, shoes - BB
PS - no name brand


----------



## TheoProf

fiftyforfifty said:


> Great outfit, color mix match is awesome, makes you look fresh


Thank you fifty and Upr. 
Today's rig:


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I love the tie. At one angle it looks orange and another angle it looks like a different color.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr and TheoProf, great rigs today! It seems to be an odd trouser kind of day...

HSM blazer, BR shirt, BB tie and trousers, Alden shoes


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ryan42200 said:


> YRR, I like the Repp tie with that pocket square!


Thanks! It's a combination I've worn before, so I knew it would work.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

I like it Ryan. The bow tie seems to really suit you.

Just for the record, I'm wearing a suit today.


----------



## Ryan42200

TheoProf said:


> I like it Ryan. The bow tie seems to really suit you.
> 
> Just for the record, I'm wearing a suit today.


Thanks! And looking a bit closer I can see that now. On my screen the pants looked darker. And a nice suit it is too


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

BB oxford shirt
Vintage Cricketeer hopsack blazer
J. Press silk square
mystery vintage surcingle 
Massimo Dutti linen trou
Uniqlo socks 
AE McGraw





Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

nice bow tie Ryan.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

BB non-iron shirt
J.S. Blank raw silk tie
Hickey suit
Black scotch grain Florsheim 5 nail gunboat LWB.




Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Howard said:


> nice bow tie Ryan.


Thanks, Howard


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I love the tie. At one angle it looks orange and another angle it looks like a different color.


That tie is best described as being "peach-colored" - a paler shade of orange.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr and TheoProf, great rigs today! It seems to be an odd trouser kind of day...


Thanks, Ryan. After two days of three-piece suits, it was nice to wear only two pieces, and those not a suit.

A special weekend edition - my husband and I are attending the Jazz Age Lawn Party on Governor's Island today. Though today's rig isn't vintage (save for the watch chain and pocket square - both inherited), I think that there is more than enough of a vintage feel to today's attire to complement the afternoon's entertainment.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Longmire
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Carmina
Hat - Christy's, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Howard

Crusty, you pull off a white color very nicely.


----------



## upr_crust

I am back from the Jazz Age Lawn Party on Governor's Island, and had the pleasure or meeting two regular posters from That Other Website - An Acute Style and his wife waiting for the ferry going over to the island this morning, and Shen waiting for the ferry homewards this afternoon. For the record, I didn't dance, and I did swelter, though mostly on the way back to Manhattan, and in the subway coming homewards - where the party was held was shaded by plane trees, and there was a strong breeze blowing most of the day.

We (my husband and I) opted for the comforts of the VIP area, and one of the freebies for being seated there was a free boutonniere, hence the later photos with floral decorations.

A selection of photos - some of me, some of the festivities. Please enjoy.


----------



## bernoulli

Such beautiful pictures! You and husband look great.


----------



## bespokewrinkles

Wore my latest Steed jacket to the LACMA today. Fittingly, the exhibit was: Reigning Men, Fashion in Menswear, 1715-2015.


----------



## kendallr88

bespokewrinkles said:


> Wore my latest Steed jacket to the LACMA today. Fittingly, the exhibit was: Reigning Men, Fashion in Menswear, 1715-2015.


Nice details, overall great fit on all items. Really like the tie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

bespoke, nice ensemble but why is your jacket cuff button unbuttoned?


----------



## kendallr88

CSG said:


> bespoke, nice ensemble but why is your jacket cuff button unbuttoned?


I always assumed the person wearing a jacket with surgeons cuffs wanted the viewers to know. Not in a show off kind of way, but ya know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bespokewrinkles

CSG said:


> bespoke, nice ensemble but why is your jacket cuff button unbuttoned?


I don't wear it that way. I just unbuttoned it for the photo in order to show the fine needlework on the buttonholes.


----------



## CSG

bespokewrinkles said:


> I don't wear it that way. I just unbuttoned it for the photo in order to show the fine needlework on the buttonholes.


Ah, OK. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, you and your husband look great! I think you pulled off the vintage look very well! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 3piece

bespokewrinkles said:


> Wore my latest Steed jacket to the LACMA today. Fittingly, the exhibit was: Reigning Men, Fashion in Menswear, 1715-2015.


I need the link to purchase the pocket square, please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bespokewrinkles

3piece, can't go _wang_ with Kent Wang:

https://www.kentwang.com/pocket-squares/jacobean-laton.html


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Such beautiful pictures! You and husband look great.





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, you and your husband look great! I think you pulled off the vintage look very well! Thanks for sharing


Thank you, gentlemen.

Back to reality, after yesterday's dip into nostalgia.

The temperatures are moderate today, so I'm taking advantage, getting another wearing out of one of my three-piece suits before such time at it will be too hot for them.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces (not shown) Trafalgar for Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I just love your Charvet ties! They take your already great rigs up a few more notches


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Brooks Bros. shirt
Vintage khaki cotton suit
PRL grenadine tie
Not shown: brown suede chisel toed AE penny loafers.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, glad to see you and your husband had a good time at the festival.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I just love your Charvet ties! They take your already great rigs up a few more notches


Then you'll continue the love today - more Charvet on the way for your viewing pleasure.



Howard said:


> Crusty, glad to see you and your husband had a good time at the festival.


Thank you, Howard, and yes, we did have fun.

Today's tie is an example of a "challenging" article of clothing - its color demands a lot of attention, and it's a challenge to counterbalance it with the rest of an outfit. Let's see if I did OK with it today, with the Anglo-French alliance.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_ crust
That suit fits you perfectly; it is consistently a knock-out with every shirt / tie combination!
A really elegant look.


----------



## cellochris

Killing time before a Skype interview today so thought I would post.


----------



## kendallr88

cellochris said:


> Killing time before a Skype interview today so thought I would post.


Is that full Windsor knot? If so, I think the knot is too big for that button down collar, I would try a four in hand knot. Also, I'm assuming this interview is job related, it is preferred for a white shirt and no pocket square. Imo, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Haspel seersucker
BB Irish linen trews and PPBD shirt
AE suede belt and shoes


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I think you counterbalanced very well! The pattern of your shirt is one of my favorites in a dress shirt and the tie works beautifully with the suit


----------



## cellochris

kendallr88 said:


> Is that full Windsor knot? If so, I think the knot is too big for that button down collar, I would try a four in hand knot. Also, I'm assuming this interview is job related, it is preferred for a white shirt and no pocket square. Imo, of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I just now saw your reply. I'll try the four in hand with that shirt next time. It is job related - I was thinking about the pocket square but with the camera angle, the folks couldn't see it anyways. I'll go with a white shirt next time!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that's a very nice colorful tie.


----------



## Ryan42200

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Brooks Bros. shirt
> Vintage khaki cotton suit
> PRL grenadine tie
> Not shown: brown suede chisel toed AE penny loafers.


Love the club collar shirt! Is it MTM or was it a part of their Great Gatsby collection?


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> upr_ crust
> That suit fits you perfectly; it is consistently a knock-out with every shirt / tie combination! A really elegant look.





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I think you counterbalanced very well! The pattern of your shirt is one of my favorites in a dress shirt and the tie works beautifully with the suit





Howard said:


> Crusty, that's a very nice colorful tie.


Thank you, gentlemen.

The weather will be warming up today in NYC, so I've opted for one of my most lightweight suits, and have dug into the archives to come up with tie, cufflinks, and shoes which I've not worn in a great while.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Venetian cased glass tesserae, bought at my local discounter for peanuts. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart (C & J)


----------



## TheoProf

Today:
Haspel seersucker jacket
Kamakura shirt
Vintage J Crew tie
BB Irish linen trousers
BB repp #1 ribbon belt
AE shoes
Ray Ban sunglasses


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that's a nice design on your tie.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad:

Past couple days. Monday:




Seen: J Crew suit - RL shirt - Brooks tie - Tissot Desire - Tiffany links/tie bar - AE Midnight Navy Cornwallis

Unseen - Tiffany belt buckle

Tuesday:




Seen: J Crew suit - RL shirt - RLPL tie - Tissot Desire - Tiffany links/tie bar - AE Midnight Navy Cornwallis

Unseen - Tiffany belt buckle

Today:




Seen: J Crew oxford cloth suit - Brooks ocbd - Brooks tie - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE walnut McClains

Unseen - JAB belt


----------



## Ryan42200

Orange Fury, great rigs and the Midnight Navy Cornwallis look awesome!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, that's a nice design on your tie.


Thank you, Howard.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Pitti" - what one might wear while attending the twice-yearly menswear show in Florence, Italy, that showcase of extravagant sartorial invention as practiced by the attendees. I must confess that I don't think that I have the sense of relaxation that many of the attendees have - my attire is, for better or worse, usually carefully thought out. (Whether or not I had a brain fart while thinking things out I leave to the viewer's discretion.)

However, apparently this season, suits in shades of royal (or at least lighter-than-navy) are in style, and colorful accessories are always seen in the parade of peacocks at this shindig, so I thought that today's attire might fit the bill for the Friday Challenge. As it is, it also suits my evening's plans, as I'll be attending a members' reception at the Whitney for two new exhibits, and attire is always varied at these events.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co. 
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

upr_crust said:


> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Pitti" - what one might wear while attending the twice-yearly menswear show in Florence, Italy, that showcase of extravagant sartorial invention as practiced by the attendees. I must confess that I don't think that I have the sense of relaxation that many of the attendees have - my attire is, for better or worse, usually carefully thought out. (Whether or not I had a brain fart while thinking things out I leave to the viewer's discretion.)
> 
> However, apparently this season, suits in shades of royal (or at least lighter-than-navy) are in style, and colorful accessories are always seen in the parade of peacocks at this shindig, so I thought that today's attire might fit the bill for the Friday Challenge.


Your clothes fit too well to be worn to Pitti - you'd have to lose several inches on pants and jacket length.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, very nice rig today! It's colorful and classy. I agree with Radio Free, from pictures I have seen of Pitti, that your attire is too well fitted. You also wear socks with your suits which evidently is becoming passe


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

It was off the rack but it was actually the collection before the Gatsby one. 


Ryan42200 said:


> Love the club collar shirt! Is it MTM or was it a part of their Great Gatsby collection?


Today:









Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Crusty you look very nice.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


> Today:
> Haspel seersucker jacket
> Kamakura shirt
> Vintage J Crew tie
> BB Irish linen trousers
> BB repp #1 ribbon belt
> AE shoes
> Ray Ban sunglasses


Awesome summer look


----------



## upr_crust

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Your clothes fit too well to be worn to Pitti - you'd have to lose several inches on pants and jacket length.





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, very nice rig today! It's colorful and classy. I agree with Radio Free, from pictures I have seen of Pitti, that your attire is too well fitted. You also wear socks with your suits which evidently is becoming passe





Howard said:


> Crusty you look very nice.


Thank you, gentlemen, and let it be known that I'm old-fashioned enough to like my shoes and trousers to be on a speaking basis, and that socks are not toxic to one's feet.

I just got today's suit back from the tailor, where I had it trimmed down a bit, and as next week promises to be bad weather for suit-wearing (too hot and humid, from all predictions), I thought that I should give today's suit a test drive before it gets too warm.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)











A couple of "lifestyle" shots from the eighth floor terrace of the Whitney yesterday evening:





Finally, a "before" shot of today's suit, before its latest alterations:


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad:

Yesterday:




J Crew suit - Drakes tie - Hamilton shirt - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE Nathans - PRL socks - JAB belt


----------



## MaxBuck

bespokewrinkles said:


> Wore my latest Steed jacket to the LACMA today. Fittingly, the exhibit was: Reigning Men, Fashion in Menswear, 1715-2015.


That is one seriously handsome piece of menswear. Too bad about the wrinkle in the shoulder, though; can your launderer take care of that? (Hope it's not there for good.)


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


Hard to mistake an Hermes tie, isn't it?

They may cost the earth, but they never fail to present an elegant appearance. Much like you, upr_crust (though how much your upkeep may cost will remain confidential between you and your hubby).


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that's a very nice shot of you outside, Where is The Whitney?


----------



## kendallr88

Smart casual Friday 

Jacket: Belk private label 
Shirt: Belk private label 
Pants: Orvis
Socks: Happy
Chukkas: Cole Hann




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanderian

bespokewrinkles said:


> Wore my latest Steed jacket to the LACMA today. Fittingly, the exhibit was: Reigning Men, Fashion in Menswear, 1715-2015.


Absolutely beautiful! Couldn't be nicer.
The quintessence of relaxed elegance! :siesta:


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad-

Friday:




J Crew suit - RL shirt - Vineyard Vines tie - JAB belt - Kaufmann Mercantile copper cuff - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE Mora 2.0's


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking good...very professional. The shoes are particularly striking, as it is such a seemingly rare occurrence to see a poster wearing shoes that show some signs of actual wear...it adds a good measure of character/patina to the shoes! Well done, Sir!


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

kendallr88 said:


> Smart casual Friday
> 
> Jacket: Belk private label
> Shirt: Belk private label
> Pants: Orvis
> Socks: Happy
> Chukkas: Cole Hann


I quite like this (and like the Belk reference - haven't thought about them in years).


----------



## kendallr88

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> I quite like this (and like the Belk reference - haven't thought about them in years).


Thank you, while Belk is not what it used to be in terms of quality offerings, I worked at their corporate office for a couple of years, and I scored a lot of sample items that could not be sold in stores.

Some may question the past quality of offerings in Belk, but I see a lot of Gitman Brothers shirts, Robert Talbott ties, Hickey Freeman suits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Thank you, while Belk is not what it used to be in terms of quality offerings, I worked at their corporate office for a couple of years, and I scored a lot of sample items that could not be sold in stores.
> 
> Some may question the past quality of offerings in Belk, but I see a lot of Gitman Brothers shirts, Robert Talbott ties, Hickey Freeman suits, that were sold by Belk in the good ole days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

kendallr88 said:


> Thank you, while Belk is not what it used to be in terms of quality offerings, I worked at their corporate office for a couple of years, and I scored a lot of sample items that could not be sold in stores.
> 
> Some may question the past quality of offerings in Belk, but I see a lot of Gitman Brothers shirts, Robert Talbott ties, Hickey Freeman suits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was stunned that there is (according to Belk's website) a 293 store clothing chain in 16 states that I never heard of - how did that happen? And I've been to their headquarters city of Charlotte many times.


----------



## Shaver

As promised:


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> As promised:


:beer:


----------



## kendallr88

Suit and shirt-BB
Tie-JAB
Shoes-Cole Hann
Might be too much break in that trousers for some, I prefer suit trousers cuffed with some break. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Jacket and shirt-BB
Tie-RL
Pants-Orvis
Shoes- Church's Chetwynd 
Maybe too trad for some?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bespokewrinkles

Flanderian said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Couldn't be nicer.
> The quintessence of relaxed elegance! :siesta:


Thanks!


----------



## Miles1103

Hi guys. I've been a massive fan of this thread for a while and thought it was about time I attempted to make my own contribution. I am a university student in the UK and don't often get the opportunity to dress up so I don't have a massive selection of more formal clothing, but I'd like to think that I've learnt a lot from this site and that I'm at least headed in the right direction. I know there are a few issues - can't believe I forgot to button my jacket, this doesn't normally happen! Also there is probably a bit too much trouser break. In any case, let me know what you all think.

Suit - Austin Reed 110 Anniversary Collection navy hopsack - RIP Austin Reed 
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt lilac Bengal stripe
Tie - New & Lingwood purple grenadine
Shoes - Church Diplomat semi brogues
Pocket square - John Lewis


----------



## kendallr88

Miles1103 said:


> Hi guys. I've been a massive fan of this thread for a while and thought it was about time I attempted to make my own contribution. I am a university student in the UK and don't often get the opportunity to dress up so I don't have a massive selection of more formal clothing, but I'd like to think that I've learnt a lot from this site and that I'm at least headed in the right direction. I know there are a few issues - can't believe I forgot to button my jacket, this doesn't normally happen! Also there is probably a bit too much trouser break. In any case, let me know what you all think.
> 
> Suit - Austin Reed 110 Anniversary Collection navy hopsack - RIP Austin Reed
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt lilac Bengal stripe
> Tie - New & Lingwood purple grenadine
> Shoes - Church Diplomat semi brogues
> Pocket square - John Lewis


Welcome, nice look, the tie is really nice also. Continue to post!
I agree on the trouser break, the no break or slight break looks better on slimmer individual's like yourself. That's just an observation, of course, it's your preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.

Indeed, what a great post to begin one's posting with AAAC. Miles1103, you are looking very nicely put together...welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> 
> Indeed, what a great post to begin one's posting with AAAC. Miles1103, you are looking very nicely put together...welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:


+1 - welcome and a very impressive first post.

My two thoughts are I agree the pants are a touch too long even if you like a "full break" as these seem to be bunching up and, while it is the style of the day, if you could get a slightly longer version of your suit jacket (say, you bought a _regular_, but a_ long_ in the same size was available), I think the proportions would fit your frame better. But those are small quibbles for a great post.


----------



## Howard

Miles1103 said:


> Hi guys. I've been a massive fan of this thread for a while and thought it was about time I attempted to make my own contribution. I am a university student in the UK and don't often get the opportunity to dress up so I don't have a massive selection of more formal clothing, but I'd like to think that I've learnt a lot from this site and that I'm at least headed in the right direction. I know there are a few issues - can't believe I forgot to button my jacket, this doesn't normally happen! Also there is probably a bit too much trouser break. In any case, let me know what you all think.
> 
> Suit - Austin Reed 110 Anniversary Collection navy hopsack - RIP Austin Reed
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt lilac Bengal stripe
> Tie - New & Lingwood purple grenadine
> Shoes - Church Diplomat semi brogues
> Pocket square - John Lewis


very nice.


----------



## Reuben

Might as well cross-post this one from the trad forum. I'm dog-sitting my friend's redbone coonhound for the week, so Gus and I went out for brunch after church:




























Brooks blazer, T&A bowtie, Ben Silver button-down, Seiko Alpinist, Bill's khakis, and J. Crew Ludlow boots in Stead snuff suede


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Miles1103 said:


> Hi guys. I've been a massive fan of this thread for a while and thought it was about time I attempted to make my own contribution. I am a university student in the UK and don't often get the opportunity to dress up so I don't have a massive selection of more formal clothing, but I'd like to think that I've learnt a lot from this site and that I'm at least headed in the right direction. I know there are a few issues - can't believe I forgot to button my jacket, this doesn't normally happen! Also there is probably a bit too much trouser break. In any case, let me know what you all think.
> 
> Suit - Austin Reed 110 Anniversary Collection navy hopsack - RIP Austin Reed
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt lilac Bengal stripe
> Tie - New & Lingwood purple grenadine
> Shoes - Church Diplomat semi brogues
> Pocket square - John Lewis


Looking good in blue suit, shirt collar, tie and pocket square contributing well to overall dressing


----------



## upr_crust

MaxBuck said:


> Hard to mistake an Hermes tie, isn't it? They may cost the earth, but they never fail to present an elegant appearance. Much like you, upr_crust (though how much your upkeep may cost will remain confidential between you and your hubby).


That Hermes tie came from an airport duty-free shop sometime in the 1990's, purchased by my late husband, so, at whatever price was paid for it, it was rock-bottom for the time. It's good that it's maintained it wearability.



Howard said:


> Crusty, that's a very nice shot of you outside, Where is The Whitney?


The Whitney Museum is now at 99 Gansevoort St., just south of West 14th St facing the Hudson River.

A very warm day predicted for today, hence resorting to seersucker.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - no name brand, from a discounter now out of business
Shoes - New & Lingwood











Lifestyle photo - Husband and I on the roof deck of our soon-to-be new residence, after showing off the work-in-progress apartment to a friend and a relation yesterday afternoon.


----------



## drlivingston

So, Crusty, I am curious. Have you had any affect on your husband's wardrobe? Or was he sartorially inclined when you met him?


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...Husband and I on the roof deck of our soon-to-be new residence, after showing off the work-in-progress apartment to a friend and a relation yesterday afternoon.


And that is how one wears a purple sport coat with aplomb. Kudos, not an easy item to make look elegant, natural and appropriate - but you did it.

I'm jealous of your roof deck (we have a "back garden" but it is no wear near as usable as a well-appointed roof deck - but one always has to compromise with NYC real estate). Can't wait to see the new apt in the background.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> So, Crusty, I am curious. Have you had any affect on your husband's wardrobe? Or was he sartorially inclined when you met him?


Both - he was sartorially inclined when I met him, but under my evil influence, his tastes have refined (and grown more expensive).



Fading Fast said:


> And that is how one wears a purple sport coat with aplomb. Kudos, not an easy item to make look elegant, natural and appropriate - but you did it.
> 
> I'm jealous of your roof deck (we have a "back garden" but it is no wear near as usable as a well-appointed roof deck - but one always has to compromise with NYC real estate). Can't wait to see the new apt in the background.


The roof deck of the new place is quite expansive, and affords one quite widespread views of midtown. My current building has a common solarium space as well, though nowhere near the size of the new building, though from the current building, one can see a large expanse of the Hudson.

Thanks for the comment on the purple jacket. I received two compliments on it - one from a woman on the street, who made a point to find me to tell me that she loved the jacket, and my cousin (female), who immediately claimed dibs on it whenever I tire of it.


----------



## drlivingston

upr_crust said:


> Both - he was sartorially inclined when I met him, but under my evil influence, his tastes have refined (and grown more expensive).


lol... When you open one's eyes, you tend to open your own wallet. I am curious in regards to his cufflinks. Are they butterflies?


----------



## Miles1103

kendallr88 said:


> Welcome, nice look, the tie is really nice also. Continue to post!
> I agree on the trouser break, the no break or slight break looks better on slimmer individual's like yourself. That's just an observation, of course, it's your preference.





eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, what a great post to begin one's posting with . Miles1103, you are looking very nicely put together...welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> +1 - welcome and a very impressive first post.
> 
> My two thoughts are I agree the pants are a touch too long even if you like a "full break" as these seem to be bunching up and, while it is the style of the day, if you could get a slightly longer version of your  (say, you bought a _regular, but a long in the same size was available), I think the proportions would fit your frame better. But those are small quibbles for a great post._





Howard said:


> very nice.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Looking good in blue suit, shirt collar, tie and pocket square contributing well to overall dressing


Thank you, gents, for your kind compliments and constructive feedback. I look forward to playing a role in this forum and will take your comments on board for my next post, which I hope will be quite soon.


----------



## Ryan42200

Miles1103, welcome and great rig!


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that's a lovely photo of you and your husband and again the purple sport coat, it's fabulous!


----------



## kendallr88

Really have to invest in one of the camera tripods... My humble offering, this is about as formal as things will get for me at the new gig.

BB- everything except the shoes
Churchs Chetwynd- shoes 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

I like the purple jacket, where was the picture taken?


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> Really have to invest in one of the camera tripods... My humble offering, this is about as formal as things will get for me at the new gig.
> 
> BB- everything except the shoes
> Churchs Chetwynd- shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found a better spot.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

That's a classic rig, Kendall. Is the left sleeve longer than the right? Or, is that a result of the way that you are standing?


----------



## kendallr88

drlivingston said:


> That's a classic rig, Kendall. Is the left sleeve longer than the right? Or, is that a result of the way that you are standing?


Thank you, classic indeed! I believe it's posture..


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like the purple jacket, where was the picture taken?


As posted, the photo of my husband and I was taken on the roof deck of our soon-to-be new apartment house.



drlivingston said:


> lol... When you open one's eyes, you tend to open your own wallet. I am curious in regards to his cufflinks. Are they butterflies?


My wallet gets opened much too much of late, though for lighting fixtures and furniture much more than clothes (albeit I did have a weak moment at Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole Sunday . . . oops).

As for my husband's cufflinks, yes, they're butterflies - bought on sale at Benson & Clegg in London on one of our recent trips.

It's still quite warm in NYC, though alleged to be low humidity, but I've skipped wearing a tie in any case.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## TheoProf

O'Connell's navy blazer
BB shirt
AE belt and Jefferson shoes (both walnut)
BB Makers Oxford cloth tie
RL trousers


----------



## Howard

Crusty, you look sharp without the tie.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> As posted, the photo of my husband and I was taken on the roof deck of our soon-to-be new apartment house.
> 
> My wallet gets opened much too much of late, though for lighting fixtures and furniture much more than clothes (albeit I did have a weak moment at Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole Sunday . . . oops).
> 
> As for my husband's cufflinks, yes, they're butterflies - bought on sale at Benson & Clegg in London on one of our recent trips.
> 
> It's still quite warm in NYC, though alleged to be low humidity, but I've skipped wearing a tie in any case.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


Awesome Jacket, good indicator to show how men can dress up gracefully choosing colors and shades other than traditional brown, blues and greys.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, you look sharp without the tie.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome Jacket, good indicator to show how men can dress up gracefully choosing colors and shades other than traditional brown, blues and greys.


Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind words.

It continues to be warm, if sunny and with low humidity, here in NYC. I bought today's bow tie to coordinate with today's sports jacket, when I had the jacket made two years ago, but I don't think that I've ever worn it before. For better or worse, then . . .

Jacket - BB MTM
Shirt and trousers - BB
Tie - JAB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - BB


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that is a beautiful sports jacket and I think the tie coordinates very well 

Blazer: HSM
Shirt: Banana Republic 
Tie & Trousers: BB
Shoes: Alden


----------



## kendallr88

My humble offering from yesterday 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that is a beautiful sports jacket and I think the tie coordinates very well
> 
> Blazer: HSM
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> Tie & Trousers: BB
> Shoes: Alden


Nice details on the shirt and the blazer, shoes have a nice shine too Ryan. Good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Thanks, Kendall. I use Saphir on my shoes and it's practically impossible to get them not to be shiny!


----------



## Howard

Upr, definitely a nice color togetherness.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that is a beautiful sports jacket and I think the tie coordinates very well
> 
> Blazer: HSM
> Shirt: Banana Republic
> Tie & Trousers: BB
> Shoes: Alden


Beautifully contrasted even the textures


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that is a beautiful sports jacket and I think the tie coordinates very well





Howard said:


> Upr, definitely a nice color togetherness.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Today, the temperatures have moderated a bit, and I am taking a departing colleague out to lunch in honor of his new job, hence the move back to suits.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - BB
Tie - Ferragamo
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand











The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "greyscale", i.e. a black and white photo of one's attire. Here's the B & W version of today's outfit.


----------



## kendallr88

Today's offering- the more I look at my pictures the more I am starting to think my left arm may be shorter than my right arm... Does anyone struggle with this? What can be done to remedy the look?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that tie...I love it!!!


----------



## Ryan42200

fiftyforfifty said:


> Beautifully contrasted even the textures


Thank you!


----------



## Howard

Upr, love the black and white version, it looks like you stepped into a time machine.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's today, in the same tie as my coworker and BB English spread non-iron. I also wore the Burgundy AE Park Aves that Dmontez hooked me up with. 

KendallRoberts, my arms ARE two different lengths. Means my tailor has to take two measurements. Really, it's because I have a low shoulder but I don't like adding a pad and it doesn't screw up the fit of the body too badly on my build.


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Balmain (Paris) linen jacket
Naked & Famous deep indigo jeans
Tommy Bahama shirt
RL Umbrella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> Today, the temperatures have moderated a bit, and I am taking a departing colleague out to lunch in honor of his new job, hence the move back to suits.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Ferragamo
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> 
> 
> The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "greyscale", i.e. a black and white photo of one's attire. Here's the B & W version of today's outfit.


Sir, tie and cuff lings are amazing.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that tie...I love it!!!





Howard said:


> Upr, love the black and white version, it looks like you stepped into a time machine.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir, tie and cuff links are amazing.


Thank you, gentlemen. Howard, unfortunately for me, stepping into the time machine didn't make me any younger .

It's Friday, time for something a bit less formal.

Blazer and trousers - BB
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
PS - Robert Talbott
Boots - Paul Smith


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the pink shirt.


----------



## shadoman

Suit: Brooks Brothers (Brookscool)
Shirt: Joey Abboud
Tie: Canali
Shoes: Vintage Florsheim


----------



## Fading Fast

Shadoman, 

Hi, all individual items look great - love the vintage Florsheims and your eyeglasses are classic.

My one small quibble is, IMHO, the shirt and tie don't work well together as the stripes fight each other. While the scales seem different enough, they still clash in my opinion.

And I love those vintage book cases - the frosted glass fronts are very neat.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fading Fast said:


> Shadoman,
> 
> Hi, all individual items look great - love the vintage Florsheims and your eyeglasses are classic.
> 
> My one small quibble is, IMHO, the shirt and tie don't work well together as the stripes fight each other. While the scales seem different enough, they still clash in my opinion.
> 
> And I love those vintage book cases - the frosted glass fronts are very neat.


I've gotta agree - I think that tie could work with a shirt in the same scale stripe, but it would have to be lower contrast.

Edit: that said, I love the hank and the gunboats.


----------



## shadoman

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I've gotta agree - I think that tie could work with a shirt in the same scale stripe, but it would have to be lower contrast.
> 
> Edit: that said, I love the hank and the gunboats.





Fading Fast said:


> Shadoman,
> 
> Hi, all individual items look great - love the vintage Florsheims and your eyeglasses are classic.
> 
> My one small quibble is, IMHO, the shirt and tie don't work well together as the stripes fight each other. While the scales seem different enough, they still clash in my opinion.
> 
> And I love those vintage book cases - the frosted glass fronts are very neat.


Yea, I wrestled with that as I was dressing... nearly opted for a foulard or paisley,
c'est la vie.
Had to do the polka dots, though. 

Thanks, Fellas.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


>


Oh my.... :beer:


----------



## RogerP

Grade 8 graduation day for my daughter:


----------



## immanuelrx

Great father daughter photo Roger. Daughters are a blessing as I am sure you know.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Grade 8 graduation day for my daughter:


What a beautiful young lady! :thumbs-up:

May happiness follow her.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Howard, unfortunately for me, stepping into the time machine didn't make me any younger .
> 
> It's Friday, time for something a bit less formal.
> 
> Blazer and trousers - BB
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Boots - Paul Smith


I like the Paul Smith boots.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Grade 8 graduation day for my daughter:


very nice Rog.


----------



## Newlife2014

Dressing well runs in the family. She's a lovely young lady.



Flanderian said:


> What a beautiful young lady! :thumbs-up:
> 
> May happiness follow her.


----------



## Newlife2014

I like those shoes.



upr_crust said:


> As posted, the photo of my husband and I was taken on the roof deck of our soon-to-be new apartment house.
> 
> My wallet gets opened much too much of late, though for lighting fixtures and furniture much more than clothes (albeit I did have a weak moment at Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole Sunday . . . oops).
> 
> As for my husband's cufflinks, yes, they're butterflies - bought on sale at Benson & Clegg in London on one of our recent trips.
> 
> It's still quite warm in NYC, though alleged to be low humidity, but I've skipped wearing a tie in any case.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## TheoProf

At my college reunion today. Forgot to remove the lame lanyard.
BB Irish linen trews 
LE Polo
AE Boulders


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


> At my college reunion today. Forgot to remove the lame lanyard.
> BB Irish linen trews
> LE Polo
> AE Boulders


BB Irish linen trews are awesome.


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

ASH said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Balmain linen jacket
John Lobb loafers
RL pocket square
Naked & Famous deep indigo jeans
RL Umbrella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASH

Close up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Oh my.... :beer:


Thank you, Roger. Let me add to the chorus of praise for your very lovely daughter - style obviously runs strong in the family.



fiftyforfifty said:


> I like the Paul Smith boots.


A crime of opportunity - they were on sale.



Newlife2014 said:


> I like those shoes.


Thanks - I only wear the spectators in the summer time, with linen trousers, usually.

TheoProf - a shout-out to your college reunion photo - you look great and relaxed, and most likely in much better shape than your classmates. Living well is the best revenge.

A warm, sunny day in NYC. Today I'm wearing 2/3 of a three-piece suit - the weather is inspiring me not to wear a waistcoat. Today's suit is hardly a great piece of tailoring, but the fabric from which it is made is extremely lightweight - perfect for a Monday in late June.

Suit, shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - J. S. Blank
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## RogerP

Thanks for the comments, gents. :beer:


----------



## kendallr88

My humble offering for today, not the best... But here goes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that's a beautiful tie, as usual!


----------



## Ryan42200

kendallr88 said:


> My humble offering for today, not the best... But here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kendall, nice rig. What are the shoes?


----------



## kendallr88

Ryan42200 said:


> Kendall, nice rig. What are the shoes?


Some Belk samples I got one of the sample sales.. Only paid $5 so it wasn't a huge investment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP, late on the congratulations to your daughter, and to you for raising such an elegant young lady. 

May she bless your life as fully as my own daughter has mine.


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Roger. Let me add to the chorus of praise for your very lovely daughter - style obviously runs strong in the family.
> 
> A crime of opportunity - they were on sale.
> 
> Thanks - I only wear the spectators in the summer time, with linen trousers, usually.
> 
> TheoProf - a shout-out to your college reunion photo - you look great and relaxed, and most likely in much better shape than your classmates. Living well is the best revenge.
> 
> A warm, sunny day in NYC. Today I'm wearing 2/3 of a three-piece suit - the weather is inspiring me not to wear a waistcoat. Today's suit is hardly a great piece of tailoring, but the fabric from which it is made is extremely lightweight - perfect for a Monday in late June.
> 
> Suit, shirt & tie - Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> PS - J. S. Blank
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


Tie is beautiful and going so well with suit and cuff lings


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that's a beautiful tie, as usual!





Howard said:


> very nice ensemble Crusty.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Tie is beautiful and going so well with suit and cuff lings


Thank you, gentlemen.

Today, I'm wearing what I wear when I don't really care what I'm wearing - it's Tuesday, I'm tired, there is a chance of rain, and I've got an 8:30 AM conference call to discuss bank regulatory matters. This is not an auspicious day . . .

FWIW, then . . .


----------



## kendallr88

My humble offering for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> Today, I'm wearing what I wear when I don't really care what I'm wearing - it's Tuesday, I'm tired, there is a chance of rain, and I've got an 8:30 AM conference call to discuss bank regulatory matters. This is not an auspicious day . . .
> 
> FWIW, then . . .


The temperatures in Little Rock, with the heat index, hover around 110 so I am also having days where I just don't care. But Upr, even when you don't care you're still lookin' pretty dapper


----------



## Fading Fast

Ryan42200 said:


> ... But Upr, even when you don't care you're still lookin' pretty dapper


I had the same thought. When Fading Fast mails it in, it's wrinkled-and-cheap Old Navy Chinos, a 500-year-old polo shirt and VANs that are more holes than canvas. When UPR mails it in, the guy looks like an ad for a vacation in Palm Beach. And I love the use of the white bucks.

My goal this year is to get my white bucks into rotation somehow, just haven't done it yet. They are new (several years old but have never made it out of the box) and they always look too shiny new when I put them on. UPR's have the perfect amount of wear - not new and just scuffed up a bit.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> The temperatures in Little Rock, with the heat index, hover around 110 so I am also having days where I just don't care. But Upr, even when you don't care you're still lookin' pretty dapper


The weather is humid (threatening rain at times) but is not especially hot, hence the ability of one to wear a jacket.



Fading Fast said:


> I had the same thought. When Fading Fast mails it in, it's wrinkled-and-cheap Old Navy Chinos, a 500-year-old polo shirt and VANs that are more holes than canvas. When UPR mails it in, the guy looks like an ad for a vacation in Palm Beach. And I love the use of the white bucks.
> 
> My goal this year is to get my white bucks into rotation somehow, just haven't done it yet. They are new (several years old but have never made it out of the box) and they always look too shiny new when I put them on. UPR's have the perfect amount of wear - not new and just scuffed up a bit.


The only way that white bucks get the perfect amount of wear if for them to be worn - mine were way too white when I first got them. Now that they are in danger of falling apart (crappy sole construction), the uppers are correctly "patinated" - so go forth and wear yours. In NYC, they'll get dirty within minutes .


----------



## Howard

nice ensemble, Crusty, Was it too humid to wear a tie?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:

BB no iron broadcloath tab collar
Vintage Hathaway printed Shantung tie
Hickey suit
Dion hank, which I believe I must thank Dr. Livingston for.
(Hidden) Peal single monks in dark brown.



Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Summer humidity is here...



j crew Oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - tiebar.com tie - Bulova watch - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - AE navy Cornwallis


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> Today, I'm wearing what I wear when I don't really care what I'm wearing - it's Tuesday, I'm tired, there is a chance of rain, and I've got an 8:30 AM conference call to discuss bank regulatory matters. This is not an auspicious day . . .
> 
> FWIW, then . . .


I like your suede shoes and shade is awesome, what brand is it.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice ensemble, Crusty, Was it too humid to wear a tie?


I was in too cranky a mood to wear a tie - the humidity simply gave me another reason not to wear one.



fiftyforfifty said:


> I like your suede shoes and shade is awesome, what brand is it.


Yesterday's shoes were from Johnston & Murphy, several years ago, and were constructed for planned obsolescence - the soles are wearing through very quickly - but they're immensely comfortable, and the "shade" is merely the "patination" from having worn them for several years.

Back to a suit today. This evening, my husband and I are attending a members' preview at the Museum of Modern Art, a social gathering for which some form of stylistic pretension or affectation is almost a prerequisite, hence today's get-up. To paraphrase Benjamin Franklin - "If this be costume, let me make the most of it".

Suit, shirt, tie, PS - BB
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart
Hat - Christy's via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## kendallr88

My name is Kendall, I cannot stand bow ties.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, you definitely made the most if it! Your rig today is outstanding! The Spectators go perfectly with your ensemble. Kudos!


----------



## Ryan42200

kendallr88 said:


> My name is Kendall, I cannot stand bow ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kendall, lovely bow tie!


----------



## RogerP

Today's outfit:


----------



## kendallr88

Ryan42200 said:


> Kendall, lovely bow tie!


Thank you Ryan! My office environment is casual, so this is one way for me to fit into the "casual" box here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

RogerP said:


> Today's outfit:


Nice suit Roger, is it flannel? Looks to have some nap in the close up picture,those are some bad monks also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that's a nice suit.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today's outfit:


Rog, I like those shoes.


----------



## orange fury

Roger, love those shoes!

On Wednesdays, we wear pink...





J Crew Oxford cloth suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Brooks tie/silk knots - Jos A Bank belt - AE McClains - HotSox socks - vintage (1928) Elgin


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents. Kendall - a slight nap to the fabric but not flannel.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

orange fury said:


> Roger, love those shoes!
> 
> On Wednesdays, we wear pink...
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Oxford cloth suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Brooks tie/silk knots - Jos A Bank belt - AE McClains - HotSox socks - vintage (1928) Elgin


AE McClains and HotSox socks with American flag are awesome


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I was in too cranky a mood to wear a tie - the humidity simply gave me another reason not to wear one.
> 
> Yesterday's shoes were from Johnston & Murphy, several years ago, and were constructed for planned obsolescence - the soles are wearing through very quickly - but they're immensely comfortable, and the "shade" is merely the "patination" from having worn them for several years.


Thanks, interesting details.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, that's a nice suit.


Thank you, Howard.

Today, I've reverted to "relaxed", after a longer-than-expected sojourn at the Museum of Modern Art last night. I apparently did attract a fair amount of attention with my attire from yesterday - a man in the subway very politely asked to photograph me, and another gentleman at the reception at the Modern asked to be photographed with me. As the philosopher said, "Who knew?".

Today's attire, then.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC
Trousers - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC











"Lifestyle" photos from the reception at the Modern, in conversation with a charming pair of new acquaintances.


----------



## RogerP

^^^^ Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## Miles1103

Crusty, if I may call you that, you have absolutely knocked it out of the park with the three piece ensemble. Sartorial inspiration is an understatement.


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr,
You just "crushed it" at the MOMA!


----------



## jzhang0368

First time posting in this thread. Past 4 years out of college I've strictly been dress shirt/slacks/loafers for work and t-shirt/jeans/shorts/chinos casual. Recently trying to up my level a little bit so any input/advice is appreciated. Not many opportunities to put on a full suit and tie other than at weddings or the occasional Sunday so many of the posts will be on the more casual side.

Monday - Lighting made everything a little dimmer and the jacket fit is a little more trim but is thrown off by my lifted arm. Shirt and Chinos are CT, AE Delray and Boss SC I found at 85% off retail from Nordstrom Rack:


















Today - RL Blazer, CT shirt and chinos, AE Pisa


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Absolutely outstanding!


I agree.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Fading Fast said:


> I had the same thought. When Fading Fast mails it in, it's wrinkled-and-cheap Old Navy Chinos, a 500-year-old polo shirt and VANs that are more holes than canvas. When UPR mails it in, the guy looks like an ad for a vacation in Palm Beach. And I love the use of the white bucks.
> 
> My goal this year is to get my white bucks into rotation somehow, just haven't done it yet. They are new (several years old but have never made it out of the box) and they always look too shiny new when I put them on. UPR's have the perfect amount of wear - not new and just scuffed up a bit.


When my ship comes in, I will be directing my personal shopper to this thread with instructions to get me a copy of Crusty's outfits. Every. Single. One. Of. Them.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Absolutely outstanding!





Miles1103 said:


> Crusty, if I may call you that, you have absolutely knocked it out of the park with the three piece ensemble. Sartorial inspiration is an understatement.





wildcat1976 said:


> Upr,
> You just "crushed it" at the MOMA!





Howard said:


> I agree.


Thank you, gentlemen.



IT_cyclist said:


> When my ship comes in, I will be directing my personal shopper to this thread with instructions to get me a copy of Crusty's outfits. Every. Single. One. Of. Them.


Thank you, IT - your praise is quite flattering.

I do suggest that your personal shopper arrange for you to have a lot of closet space, and be handy with time travel - some of my wardrobe has been accumulated over quite a number of years. Wardrobes, like Rome, are rarely built in a day.

The Friday before a major holiday, a day to relax a bit. I found today's tie on the rack, and remembered that I'd not worn it is ages, and thought that today's ensemble might work well with it.

Blazer, khakis, shirt, shoes - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott


----------



## Howard

Crusty, what a wonderful looking tie. Going anywhere special today even if they say thunderstorms later?


----------



## ASH

Maui Jim sunglasses
CT Superfine 180 shirt
J.Crew tie
Dunhill cuff links
Mezlan belt
J.Crew pants
Corgi socks
RL PS
GP watch
Alden (for BB) shell cordovan tassel loafers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadoman

Suit: MTM by SavileRow St.Louis
PS: ???
Shirt: Gold Label
Tie: Turnbull and Asser
Socks: JCP
Shoes: Church's Masterclass


----------



## Sam H

I just got this linen jacket at Mr. Neds.


















The back turned out great, the pulling in this photo is from my arm taking the photo.



Spoiler












Higher angle shot









Shirt by Cego









Pocket square by Kent Wang









Tan MOP buttons, midnight navy fresco trousers by Dapper Classics









Hawaiian shirt by Cego, going to wear this to a company Tiki night I'm helping host



I stole the outfit from David Gandy. https://i.imgur.com/Fs7DWc6.jpg


----------



## kendallr88

Sam H said:


> I just got this linen jacket at Mr. Neds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back turned out great, the pulling in this photo is from my arm taking the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher angle shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt by Cego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket square by Kent Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan MOP buttons, midnight navy fresco trousers by Dapper Classics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaiian shirt by Cego, going to wear this to a company Tiki night I'm helping host
> 
> 
> 
> I stole the outfit from David Gandy. https://i.imgur.com/Fs7DWc6.jpg


I think it's a good look, I did something similar last summer, I paired mine with a light blue shirt to add some color. Nice rig, btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadoman

Sam H said:


> I just got this linen jacket at Mr. Neds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back turned out great, the pulling in this photo is from my arm taking the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher angle shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt by Cego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket square by Kent Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan MOP buttons, midnight navy fresco trousers by Dapper Classics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaiian shirt by Cego, going to wear this to a company Tiki night I'm helping host
> 
> 
> 
> I stole the outfit from David Gandy. https://i.imgur.com/Fs7DWc6.jpg


Nice look ! 
You wear it better than Gandy.


----------



## Luis50

orange fury said:


> Roger, love those shoes!
> 
> On Wednesdays, we wear pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Oxford cloth suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Brooks tie/silk knots - Jos A Bank belt - AE McClains - HotSox socks - vintage (1928) Elgin


For all the flack JCrew gets in the forums, you wear it well sir.


----------



## LordSmoke

upr_crust said:


>


RogerP took my exact words, "Absolutely outstanding!"


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> Thank you, IT - your praise is quite flattering.
> 
> I do suggest that your personal shopper arrange for you to have a lot of closet space, and be handy with time travel - some of my wardrobe has been accumulated over quite a number of years. Wardrobes, like Rome, are rarely built in a day.
> 
> The Friday before a major holiday, a day to relax a bit. I found today's tie on the rack, and remembered that I'd not worn it is ages, and thought that today's ensemble might work well with it.
> 
> Blazer, khakis, shirt, shoes - BB
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Robert Talbott


Beautiful tie sir, overall great combination.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, what a wonderful looking tie. Going anywhere special today even if they say thunderstorms later?


We went no place more special than our new apartment (still a work in progress) and dinner (Hillstone, on Park Avenue South).



LordSmoke said:


> RogerP took my exact words, "Absolutely outstanding!"


Thank you, LordSmoke.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Beautiful tie sir, overall great combination.


Thank you 50-4-50. Yesterday's tie was actually bought many years ago by my late husband, who saw it in the window of Paul Stuart, and instantly had to have it. There were none to be had in the store itself - he waited until the tie came off the mannequin (when they re-dressed the window), and bought it out of the window.


----------



## Sam H

kendallr88 said:


> I think it's a good look, I did something similar last summer, I paired mine with a light blue shirt to add some color. Nice rig, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





shadoman said:


> Nice look !
> You wear it better than Gandy.


Thanks all


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Vintage blazer,
Bullock and Jones tie
Brooks Brothers shirt and seersucker pants
Uniqlo socks
Polo by Crockett and Jones shoes
White hank


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday at a garden party celebration of a friend's wedding anniversary. Dress code was smart casual. So yes, there were a couple guests there in shorts. Whether these were "business shorts" I cannot say. There were also a few in jeans and sneakers, but the bulk of the menswear comprised chinos and golf shirts or open collar casual shirts.

My Dad and I were the only gents in jackets. We were totally okay with that. :cool2:





Closer look:


----------



## kendallr88

RogerP said:


> Yesterday at a garden party celebration of a friend's wedding anniversary. Dress code was smart casual. So yes, there were a couple guests there in shorts. Whether these were "business shorts" I cannot say. There were also a few in jeans and sneakers, but the bulk of the menswear comprised chinos and golf shirts or open collar casual shirts.
> 
> My Dad and I were the only gents in jackets. We were totally okay with that. :cool2:
> 
> Closer look:


Nice look Roger, beautiful family as well my man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Yesterday at a garden party celebration of a friend's wedding anniversary. Dress code was smart casual. So yes, there were a couple guests there in shorts.  Whether these were "business shorts" I cannot say. There were also a few in jeans and sneakers, but the bulk of the menswear comprised chinos and golf shirts or open collar casual shirts.
> 
> My Dad and I were the only gents in jackets. We were totally okay with that. :cool2:
> 
> Closer look:


very sharp Rog.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Sam H said:


> I just got this linen jacket at Mr. Neds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back turned out great, the pulling in this photo is from my arm taking the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher angle shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt by Cego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket square by Kent Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan MOP buttons, midnight navy fresco trousers by Dapper Classics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaiian shirt by Cego, going to wear this to a company Tiki night I'm helping host
> 
> 
> 
> I stole the outfit from David Gandy. https://i.imgur.com/Fs7DWc6.jpg


great looking combination, David Gandy's outfit suits you.


----------



## RogerP

kendallr88 said:


> Nice look Roger, beautiful family as well my man.





Howard said:


> very sharp Rog.


Thank you kindly, gents.


----------



## jdasta

So: it appears you buy some of your shirts from T.M.Lewin, which, by the way, look great on you. However, when I buy the classic collar, it doesn't seem to spread as yours. In other words, it looks more of a tennis collar, which I prefer. Additionally, I've found Lewin's shrink a lot after taking them to the laundry. Any recommendations on how to purchase a shirt from Lewin which may have to be one-half size or possibly a full size up from my usual purchase.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

jdasta said:


> So: it appears you buy some of your shirts from T.M.Lewin, which, by the way, look great on you. However, when I buy the classic collar, it doesn't seem to spread as yours. In other words, it looks more of a tennis collar, which I prefer. Additionally, I've found Lewin's shrink a lot after taking them to the laundry. Any recommendations on how to purchase a shirt from Lewin which may have to be one-half size or possibly a full size up from my usual purchase.


You just described the two reasons I quit buying Lewin shirts. I like about 5" of spread in my collars (BB's English spread, which is a bit wider than the default from Lewin or Tyrwhitt).

Here's today:

Vintage red label Jos Bank pincord
BB shirt
Thrifted organzine tie
J. Press hank
Thrifted surcingle belt
J. Crew linen trou
Uniqlo locks
Allen Edmonds McGraw.










Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Crusty, Do you own any all American ties?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, Do you own any all American ties?


Any ties from Brooks Brothers are usually made in the USA.

It's too warm and humid today to don a suit - a buttondown shirt and linen trews are all I can muster today.

Shirt and trousers - BB
Shoes - Alden (non-BB)


----------



## MaxBuck

RogerP said:


> Yesterday at a garden party celebration of a friend's wedding anniversary.


Roger:

Thanks for including the family in your post. Not surprised to see your dad's good taste in clothing; the apple doesn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## Shaver

Whilst not a tie I would choose, still, this image overall is exceedingly fine. :thumbs-up:



shadoman said:


> Suit: MTM by SavileRow St.Louis
> PS: ???
> Shirt: Gold Label
> Tie: Turnbull and Asser
> Socks: JCP
> Shoes: Church's Masterclass


----------



## Howard

> Any ties from Brooks Brothers are usually made in the USA.


Sorry I meant all american flags on it. like this one:


----------



## upr_crust

A tie like that? I would have to say that I don't own a tie even vaguely like that - so sorry.



Howard said:


> Sorry I meant all american flags on it. like this one:


----------



## Shaver

It is possible that, as is my own tendency, you distribute your weight unevenly when posing for photos. Certainly the position of your feet in the image supports this proposal.



kendallr88 said:


> Today's offering- the more I look at my pictures the more I am starting to think my left arm may be shorter than my right arm... Does anyone struggle with this? What can be done to remedy the look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Shaver said:


> It is possible that, as is my own tendency, you distribute your weight unevenly when posing for photos. Certainly the position of your feet in the image supports this proposal.


Thank you, Shaver. I'll try to make the adjustment, it's probably more of a habit than I realize.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Peter

Mr. Kendall, I endure the same affliction regarding arm length. A few shoulder surgeries from a prior life as an athlete left (pardon the pun) me with an arm length difference of about 3/4". My tailor says it is very common, athlete or no, and he just adjusts the sleeve lengths accordingly. Pretty easy fix actually according to Mr. Despos.


----------



## orange fury

Back to the grind:




J Crew cotton suit - RLPL shirt/tie - Tiffany links/belt buckle - Tissot Desire - AE Cornwallis (midnight navy)

notes: the shirt is a bit lighter than it may appear here (more lavender), and my feet are more swollen in the morning, hence the V gap- the gap was closed by lunchtime.


----------



## upr_crust

Another hot and relatively humid day here in NYC - more buttondown shirts and linen trews . . .

Shirt & trousers - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Back to the grind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew cotton suit - RLPL shirt/tie - Tiffany links/belt buckle - Tissot Desire - AE Cornwallis (midnight navy)
> 
> notes: the shirt is a bit lighter than it may appear here (more lavender), and my feet are more swollen in the morning, hence the V gap- the gap was closed by lunchtime.


Shoes looks black in this picture, OF. They are indeed nice.

Also, what's with the cross lacing under the bar lacing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

kendallr88 said:


> Shoes looks black in this picture, OF. They are indeed nice.
> 
> Also, what's with the cross lacing under the bar lacing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 5 pairs of eyelets, so this is a workaround for bar lacing (you can't see the crossed portion when the V is closed). See here: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Only 5 pairs of eyelets, so this is a workaround for bar lacing (you can't see the crossed portion when the V is closed). See here: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm


I think I have a pair of 5 eyelet balmorals that don't have the cross lacing underneath. I will double check when I get home today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

CNN caught my attention




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, you're looking quite comfortable.


----------



## Miles1103

Wimbledon on Saturday.

Jacket - M&S Sartorial wool/linen blend glen check
Trousers - M&S Collezione linen with turn-ups (and no break!)
Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie - No name vintage silk knit
Shoes - Shipton & Heneage full brogue Oxfords (Alfred Sargent)
Pocket square - No name folded white linen


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, you're looking quite comfortable.


Comfort was the main reason for yesterday's attire, the weather being what it was (and will be for today as well, it seems).

Miless1103, for someone as young as you appear to be, your fits suit you very well - and your jackets and trousers are the right length, as opposed to being too short, as many of your contemporaries would wear them.

I'm not posting photos today, as what I'm wearing is both casual and uninteresting, and I'll be out of town starting tomorrow morning, so no postings from me until Monday.

However, last evening, my husband and I had the privilege and pleasure of being interviewed and photographed by Nathaniel Adams and Rose Callahan, respectively, author and photographer of the book "I Am Dandy". Nathaniel and Rose are planning a second book, which might (the operative word in this sentence is "might") include my husband and myself - we shall see.

I can tell you that the evening was great fun, and it was fascinating to watch Rose at work (with the largest camera lens I've ever had the occasion to have pointed at me) - it made me appreciate being the object of her attention. Nathaniel I've been acquainted with for several months, but he had never met my husband before, and he had the pleasure of getting to know him, and to see the two of us together. Nathaniel is a natural conversationalist, and drew out my somewhat shy husband, making him comfortable to talk. (For myself, once started, one cannot usually shut me up, so no worries there.)

The preparation for the interview was an exercise in selectivity. Nathaniel instructed us to pick out three ensembles in which to be photographed (I actually chose four), and it does test one's judgment to select a small amount of attire to sum up one's own personal style. It was also a challenge for our apartment's air conditioning system (which started to hiccup last Friday - a most inconvenient time to malfunction), since most of the suits my husband and I chose were fall/winter weight. We were able to make it through the evening with a minimum of sweat, happily.

If we make it into the book, we shall have to see if the clothes we chose exemplify our personal styles. If we do not, it was still a most pleasurably memorable evening.


----------



## Luis50

upr_crust said:


> Comfort was the main reason for yesterday's attire, the weather being what it was (and will be for today as well, it seems).
> 
> Miless1103, for someone as young as you appear to be, your fits suit you very well - and your jackets and trousers are the right length, as opposed to being too short, as many of your contemporaries would wear them.
> 
> I'm not posting photos today, as what I'm wearing is both casual and uninteresting, and I'll be out of town starting tomorrow morning, so no postings from me until Monday.
> 
> However, last evening, my husband and I had the privilege and pleasure of being interviewed and photographed by Nathaniel Adams and Rose Callahan, respectively, author and photographer of the book "I Am Dandy". Nathaniel and Rose are planning a second book, which might (the operative word in this sentence is "might") include my husband and myself - we shall see.
> 
> I can tell you that the evening was great fun, and it was fascinating to watch Rose at work (with the largest camera lens I've ever had the occasion to have pointed at me) - it made me appreciate being the object of her attention. Nathaniel I've been acquainted with for several months, but he had never met my husband before, and he had the pleasure of getting to know him, and to see the two of us together. Nathaniel is a natural conversationalist, and drew out my somewhat shy husband, making him comfortable to talk. (For myself, once started, one cannot usually shut me up, so no worries there.)
> 
> The preparation for the interview was an exercise in selectivity. Nathaniel instructed us to pick out three ensembles in which to be photographed (I actually chose four), and it does test one's judgment to select a small amount of attire to sum up one's own personal style. It was also a challenge for our apartment's air conditioning system (which started to hiccup last Friday - a most inconvenient time to malfunction), since most of the suits my husband and I chose were fall/winter weight. We were able to make it through the evening with a minimum of sweat, happily.
> 
> If we make it into the book, we shall have to see if the clothes we chose exemplify our personal styles. If we do not, it was still a most pleasurably memorable evening.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## shadoman

Suit: MTM SavileRow, St. Louis
Shirt: Stafford
Tie: Bert Pulitzer
PS: Nordstrom
Shoes: Vito Rufolo


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad, today:



and a lifestyle shot:


PRL patch madras - PRL shirt - PRL linen/silk/cotton pants - AE Mora 2.0 - Jack Spade knit - Hamilton Brandon on NATO - LE surcingle - Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewterers cup


----------



## shadoman

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from trad, today:
> 
> 
> 
> and a lifestyle shot:
> 
> 
> PRL patch madras - PRL shirt - PRL linen/silk/cotton pants - AE Mora 2.0 - Jack Spade knit - Hamilton Brandon on NATO - LE surcingle - Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewterers cup


Great look ! 
Maybe I'll go for a patch madras after I lose about 20 more pounds...


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr - RE your possible inclusion in a book. That would be fantastic and the authors - who sound wonderful - would be lucky to have you and your husband in it. I believe several (myself included) here have proffered the idea of you putting out a coffee-table book of your outfits - this would be the next best thing. Good luck - I hope it happens.


----------



## TheoProf

At Easton Town Center with the family (as can be deduced from my accessories). 
BB Milano poplin button down
LE lighthouse Nantucket Red chinos
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> At Easton Town Center with the family (as can be deduced from my accessories).
> BB Milano poplin button down
> LE lighthouse Nantucket Red chinos
> AE belt and shoes


very nice Theo, Why do you have a doll in your hand?


----------



## TheoProf

Howard said:


> very nice Theo, Why do you have a doll in your hand?


We had to make a stop at the American Girl store. And I thought my interest in classic menswear was expensive...What a ripoff. Although, at the end of the day, it made my little girl smile. Worth every penny. Anyway, I ended up carrying the doll for her and the purse for my wife.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Miles1103 said:


> Wimbledon on Saturday.
> 
> Jacket - M&S Sartorial wool/linen blend glen check
> Trousers - M&S Collezione linen with turn-ups (and no break!)
> Shirt - Charles Tyrwhitt
> Tie - No name vintage silk knit
> Shoes - Shipton & Heneage full brogue Oxfords (Alfred Sargent)
> Pocket square - No name folded white linen


Awesome jacket I have the same in light blue shade


----------



## ASH

Casual Sunday attire

Junk Food t Shirt
WH Ranch Chambray shirt
Japan Blue (JBL) jeans
John Lobb loafers
Filson watch




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr - RE your possible inclusion in a book. That would be fantastic and the authors - who sound wonderful - would be lucky to have you and your husband in it. I believe several (myself included) here have proffered the idea of you putting out a coffee-table book of your outfits - this would be the next best thing. Good luck - I hope it happens.


Thank you, FF. We shall see if we pass muster in the editorial department. I would like very much to see whatever photos did result from the session, in any case.

Back from three days away, schlepping to and from northern Vermont, which was more of an adventure than anticipated (our rental car broke a tie rod connection, and Zipcar does not provide replacements in areas where they do not have other Zipcars - we were saved only by the kindness of our waitress from dinner, who gave us a lift back to our hotel, and my cousins, who drove us to the nearest car rental spot, an hour's drive away, where, by the skin of our teeth, we were able to get another car).

Back to civilization. Today will be the only temperate day this week, according to weather prognostications, so I'm taking the opportunity of trying out my latest purchase - today's suit, a sale item from Phineas Cole.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - Ashear
Braces - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, my God that suits fits well (left sleeve might be a touch long) - not skinny, not baggy, just right. That tie is awesome too.


----------



## creat3cp

Oh my god....I didn't know this thread exist till now since 2006 when I posted in it..Awesome people..I am in my casual wear for 3 years.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the new suit looks great! I love that blue as well as the pin stripe and peak lapel!


----------



## Howard

looking good, Upr.


----------



## kendallr88

First time in Indy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creat3cp

kendallr88 said:


> First time in Indy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesomely nice suit...


----------



## MaxBuck

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust, that has the look of an ultralight tropical wool suit. Am I correct about the weight? That's a spectacular color that could not IMO possibly be worn correctly in fall or winter.


----------



## kendallr88

creat3cp said:


> Awesomely nice suit...


Thank you for the compliment, I can see how you would think it's a suit because of the lighting. It is a navy blazer and medium gray wool trousers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, my God that suits fits well (left sleeve might be a touch long) - not skinny, not baggy, just right. That tie is awesome too.


I will have the sleeves looked at by my alterations tailor sometime (I was a bit iffy on it when I picked the suit up, but was in a rush), but thank you, otherwise, for the compliments.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the new suit looks great! I love that blue as well as the pin stripe and peak lapel!


The blue, the pinstripe, and the peak lapels were the suit's selling points - hence its inclusion in my closet.



Howard said:


> looking good, Upr.


Thank you, Howard.



MaxBuck said:


> upr_crust, that has the look of an ultralight tropical wool suit. Am I correct about the weight? That's a spectacular color that could not IMO possibly be worn correctly in fall or winter.


The suit's fabric is a 79% wool/20% mohair/1% cashmere blend, and the suit is unlined, so yes, it's designed for summer wear only, and it's not as if I've not got enough fall/winter weight suits for the cooler months that I'd be forced to wear a summer suit in winter .

I'm working from home today (A/C maintenance), so no fit photos, I fear - I'm wearing nothing so interesting as to warrant your attentions.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to the office, back to a suit . . .

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - vintage (Banbury Cross, a small menswear shop long since gone, made by Reis of New Haven, also defunct, I assume) 
PS - Ashear
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## eagle2250

^^Seersucker....
the perfect rig for summer wear. You wear it well...and you look comfortable, my friend!


----------



## Howard

very nice tie you're wearing, I like it.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Back to the office, back to a suit . . .
> 
> Suit & shirt - BB
> Tie - vintage (Banbury Cross, a small menswear shop long since gone, made by Reis of New Haven, also defunct, I assume)
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - New & Lingwood


great combination for summer, too good sir.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Seersucker....
> the perfect rig for summer wear. You wear it well...and you look comfortable, my friend!





Howard said:


> very nice tie you're wearing, I like it.





fiftyforfifty said:


> great combination for summer, too good sir.


Thank you, gentlemen, and for the record, yesterday's attire WAS comfortable.

Today's attire was chosen for a variety of reasons. Today's suit needs one more wearing, before I send it off to my alterations tailor (the jacket and waistcoat, not seen today, are a bit loose), and then the dry cleaner. Today's shirt was chosen because I have an appointment with a stylist at Knotstandard early this evening. The son of one of my longtime co-workers is now working for Knotstandard in their DC showroom, and offered me a complimentary shirt for trying them out. I will be testing their skills, asking that I have a copy of today's shirt made, in white. We will see if they understand what an "eyelet collar" is.

Otherwise, it is to be a warm and oppressively humid day here in NYC today - let's hope that I don't wilt in the meantime.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - JAB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct - the owners have happily retired to Oahu)
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty, don't you think in the hot summertime that you might be a bit overdressed? Are you comfortable at least?


----------



## Gurdon

upr, 
You look especially dapper in your last two or three posts. It is always a pleasure to see what you are wearing and to read your commentary.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty, don't you think in the hot summertime that you might be a bit overdressed? Are you comfortable at least?


Yesterday's suit was a bit too much insulation by the late afternoon - today I am not as dressed up, as you'll see below.



Gurdon said:


> upr,
> You look especially dapper in your last two or three posts. It is always a pleasure to see what you are wearing and to read your commentary.
> Regards,
> Gurdon


Thank you, Gurdon.

It is to be quite hot and humid today, and, as it's Friday, I've dispensed with suits, and am in the most basic of attire - cotton and linen.

Shirt and trews - BB
Shoes - Carmina

My adventure at KnotStandard was most pleasant. The staff is very polite and professional, but with a relaxed vibe, and the staff also seems to be chosen not only for their salesmanship but also for their physical attractiveness as well. The young woman who took my measurements seemed to know what she was doing, and I believe that, in requesting a copy (in plain white, end-on-end fabric) of the eyelet collar shirt that I was wearing yesterday, I presented a few challenges (the young lady took a picture of my collar, and a picture of the pattern of my monogram, which is a diamond-shaped pattern). We shall see how KnotStandard deals with these challenges - first fitting should be in about four weeks or so.

The showroom was serving cocktails and a selection of cheeses and cold meats last evening, a Thursday event for the summer, said one of the principals of the company (a bar seems to be a permanent fixture in the space), and the sales staff seemed geared to engaging potential clients in polite chatter, myself included. (Their capacity for listening to me, a person outside of their general demographic of men 25 to 40 or so, seemed very above and beyond duty - I only hope that I wasn't too much of an old bore.)

It was a pleasant and quite frankly rather seductive atmosphere in which to order custom-made clothing. We shall see if the results match the charm of the salesmanship.


----------



## Howard

very nice look for today.


----------



## bespokewrinkles

New commission just came in the mail. Lightly pressed it and wore it for the first day of breaking-in...


----------



## 215339

bespokewrinkles said:


> New commission just came in the mail. Lightly pressed it and wore it for the first day of breaking-in...


Excellent rig! I love it


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
It just can't get much better than that! :thumbs-up:


----------



## jzhang0368

A bit fuzzy but wanted to share a pre-Church Sunday morning family pic. Feet cropped because we don't wear shoes in the house lol.


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's suit was a bit too much insulation by the late afternoon - today I am not as dressed up, as you'll see below.
> 
> Thank you, Gurdon.
> 
> It is to be quite hot and humid today, and, as it's Friday, I've dispensed with suits, and am in the most basic of attire - cotton and linen.
> 
> Shirt and trews - BB
> Shoes - Carmina
> 
> My adventure at KnotStandard was most pleasant. The staff is very polite and professional, but with a relaxed vibe, and the staff also seems to be chosen not only for their salesmanship but also for their physical attractiveness as well. The young woman who took my measurements seemed to know what she was doing, and I believe that, in requesting a copy (in plain white, end-on-end fabric) of the eyelet collar shirt that I was wearing yesterday, I presented a few challenges (the young lady took a picture of my collar, and a picture of the pattern of my monogram, which is a diamond-shaped pattern). We shall see how KnotStandard deals with these challenges - first fitting should be in about four weeks or so.
> 
> The showroom was serving cocktails and a selection of cheeses and cold meats last evening, a Thursday event for the summer, said one of the principals of the company (a bar seems to be a permanent fixture in the space), and the sales staff seemed geared to engaging potential clients in polite chatter, myself included. (Their capacity for listening to me, a person outside of their general demographic of men 25 to 40 or so, seemed very above and beyond duty - I only hope that I wasn't too much of an old bore.)
> 
> It was a pleasant and quite frankly rather seductive atmosphere in which to order custom-made clothing. We shall see if the results match the charm of the salesmanship.





bespokewrinkles said:


> New commission just came in the mail. Lightly pressed it and wore it for the first day of breaking-in...


Beautiful stuff, guys! :thumbs-up:


----------



## fiftyforfifty

jzhang0368 said:


> A bit fuzzy but wanted to share a pre-Church Sunday morning family pic. Feet cropped because we don't wear shoes in the house lol.


great picture, with awesome interior and exterior.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Yesterday for church
J Press Suit, Polo tie, BB OCBD


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice look for today.





Flanderian said:


> Beautiful stuff, guys! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, gentlemen.

After a VERY long day yesterday (up at 4:00 AM, and at the office at 5:30 AM, and there until 5: 30 PM), I'm back to a normal schedule. It's still warm here in NYC, though not as bad as it has been - a slight respite from 90+ F heat and humidity.

Please note that the Crusty Crouch will now be performed on Crusty's couch - the armchairs normally employed for that pose are at the refinishers/re-upholsterers, in prep for the move to the new apartment. Hope that you can deal with the change.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Lewin (linen)
PS - J. S. Blank
Trews - BB
Boots - Paul Smith


----------



## Jimbo2

Great summertime look, Sir Crust. Personally, I wear suede shoes/boots in the fall and winter. Your lighter brown suede from last Friday was beautiful, BTW. The new angle of your living room picture shows off more of your reading materials, which is always a lot of fun!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as you know, I am a big fan of that purple sport coat. It hit me today that there might be a lesson in it as the quality of the sport coat is so obviously high. This led me to a thought: when going with unconventional colors / styles doing so in a high-quality garment (beautiful fabrics, excellent stitching, etc.) plays down the outre' vibe and mitigates the risk of looking too "out there."

That jacket's material is so gorgeous and the construction so clearly of the finest craftsmanship that the purple color just brings verve to a beautiful garment. Whereas, if the jacket was of inferior material and construction, the bolder color might not work as well. Just a thought. 

As to the new sitting prop and resulting view of additional books - I agree with Jimbo2, fun to see more of the library, but no surprise that someone who attends many museum opening nights has a lot of art books.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Great summertime look, Sir Crust. Personally, I wear suede shoes/boots in the fall and winter. Your lighter brown suede from last Friday was beautiful, BTW. The new angle of your living room picture shows off more of your reading materials, which is always a lot of fun!


[/QUOTE]

The boots are not seasonally appropriate, to be sure, but they are "new toys" (i.e. recent acquisitions) which make them a priority to wear. As for the books, I may need to curate the collection (and trim it a bit) once we move, depending on the amount of space the new set of built-in bookshelves contain.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as you know, I am a big fan of that purple sport coat. It hit me today that there might be a lesson in it as the quality of the sport coat is so obviously high. This led me to a thought: when going with unconventional colors / styles doing so in a high-quality garment (beautiful fabrics, excellent stitching, etc.) plays down the outre' vibe and mitigates the risk of looking too "out there."
> 
> That jacket's material is so gorgeous and the construction so clearly of the finest craftsmanship that the purple color just brings verve to a beautiful garment. Whereas, if the jacket was of inferior material and construction, the bolder color might not work as well. Just a thought.
> 
> As to the new sitting prop and resulting view of additional books - I agree with Jimbo2, fun to see more of the library, but no surprise that someone who attends many museum opening nights has a lot of art books.


Thanks, FF. The construction of today's jacket is impeccable, as it is unlined - no place to hide a mistake, so it has to be precise. I am very fond of this piece, even though, at first glance, it is not a garment one might think would be at all versatile. The fabric, for the record, is a mix of linen, wool, silk and cashmere, and is a great texture IRL.


----------



## Fading Fast

The boots are not seasonally appropriate, to be sure, but they are "new toys" (i.e. recent acquisitions) which make them a priority to wear. As for the books, I may need to curate the collection (and trim it a bit) once we move, depending on the amount of space the new set of built-in bookshelves contain.

Thanks, FF. The construction of today's jacket is impeccable, as it is unlined - no place to hide a mistake, so it has to be precise. I am very fond of this piece, even though, at first glance, it is not a garment one might think would be at all versatile. The fabric, for the record, is a mix of linen, wool, silk and cashmere, and is a great texture IRL.[/QUOTE]

Those boots - seasonal or not - are outstanding, enjoy them. I was pretty comfortable that no "pollies" died in the making of that jacket - I bet the wool keeps it from getting too wrinkled without adding meaningful weight versus just linen and silk. And, of course, the cashmere adds to the beautiful hand of the sport coat.


----------



## Howard

nice look Crusty, Do some days when you wear your outfit, Does it always need a tie?


----------



## ASH

Burberry (London) jacket, blue Linen sweater by BR, linen (from Baird McNutt) by J. Crew, jeans by Japan Blue (JBL), Heuer Silverstone watch and EG loafers




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice look Crusty, Do some days when you wear your outfit, Does it always need a tie?


My outfits do not always need a tie, though my outfit for today does. With the increased heat and humidity of tomorrow, I will not be wearing a tie.

Back to the office after a day of working from home (supervising essential air conditioning repair - just in the nick of time, considering weather predictions for NYC for the weekend), I need to be suited up, as I'm facing a group of external auditors this afternoon. We shall see if I make it to the office unwilted.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J


----------



## jzhang0368

@upr wow!! Well tailored suits and sport costs in that color take my breath away every time. What happened to the left toe of that gorgeous pair of shoes? Hopefully it can be fixed!

My outfit for today. Currently my favorite pair of shoes. Merlot strands


----------



## upr_crust

jzhang0368 said:


> @upr wow!! Well tailored suits and sport costs in that color take my breath away every time. What happened to the left toe of that gorgeous pair of shoes? Hopefully it can be fixed!


Thank you for the compliment. As for the scuff mark on my left shoe, it is, I believe, merely a scuff of the polish - a trip to my local shoeshine stand should fix this issue easily.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

jzhang0368 said:


> @upr wow!! Well tailored suits and sport costs in that color take my breath away every time. What happened to the left toe of that gorgeous pair of shoes? Hopefully it can be fixed!
> 
> My outfit for today. Currently my favorite pair of shoes. Merlot strands


Great Shoes, looks are good and one can feel the comfort.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, very nice.


Thank you, Howard, and Jzhang0368, a trip to my local shoeshine stand made the scuff mark on yesterday's shoes disappear entirely - no permanent damage.

It's Friday, and it's predicted to be hot and humid, so I've dispensed with suits and tie for the week.

Shirt & trews - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard, and Jzhang0368, a trip to my local shoeshine stand made the scuff mark on yesterday's shoes disappear entirely - no permanent damage.
> 
> It's Friday, and it's predicted to be hot and humid, so I've dispensed with suits and tie for the week.
> 
> Shirt & trews - BB
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt


Hey Crusty, I think you should do away with the tie for the next five days cause it will be blistering.


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immanuelrx

It is suits like these that make me want to dive into the double breasted arena. Looking spectacular BW!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Hey Crusty, I think you should do away with the tie for the next five days cause it will be blistering.


Howard, I am taking your advice.

Bespokewrinkles, the new Caraceni looks spectacular, and your comparison with your Steed D/B suit a most interesting read.

It's to be hot and humid today in NYC, and for most of this week, I believe - either hot and humid, or rainy. Such is late July in the Northern Hemisphere.

All linen today, and all BB - shirt, trews, shoes.


----------



## kendallr88

Nice postings lately everyone. 

My offering today, I have to make an adjustment, the chipotle bowls are going straight to the midsection...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Alas,
it is so much easier to put it on than it is to take it off! I feel your pain, as I look longingly at the 36" waist trousers hanging in my closet and hang my head in shame as I pull on the 38" waist trousers and note the 38"ers have no room to spare! :redface: LOL. Your intent to "nip it in the bud" is the right way to go. "Bon chance'." :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Howard, I am taking your advice.
> 
> Bespokewrinkles, the new Caraceni looks spectacular, and your comparison with your Steed D/B suit a most interesting read.
> 
> It's to be hot and humid today in NYC, and for most of this week, I believe - either hot and humid, or rainy. Such is late July in the Northern Hemisphere.
> 
> All linen today, and all BB - shirt, trews, shoes.


BB shirt too good, real cool shades for summer, Wrist watch is awesome, may I know the brand.


----------



## Shaver

Impressive. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.





fiftyforfifty said:


> BB shirt too good, real cool shades for summer, Wrist watch is awesome, may I know the brand.


Thank you, Howard, and 50-4-50, the watch is an old Must de Cartier - a quartz movement made back in the '80s, but made with the classic Cartier tank case (albeit in vermeil, not solid 18K gold).

Still hot, maybe not as humid, but not suit-wearing weather, certainly. BB shirt and trews, with Tyrwhitt shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ I love the tank watch and the closest I have is a old - not expensive - Elgin. But, I'm surprised Cartier was doing vermeil then or even today. But then again, what do I know, other than pressing my nose up against their window from the outside like a depression-era kid looking into a candy store, I don't shop there. And, BTW, the socks add a nice punch to today's outfit.


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty, couldn't black pants go with your blue shirt?


----------



## bernoulli

just dropping by to explicitly state that the main reason AAAC is bookmarked is so I can check upr's fit of the day. It is amazing the breadth of great fits and looks. Upr, I am sure that I speak for a lot of members: thank you!


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ I love the tank watch and the closest I have is a old - not expensive - Elgin. But, I'm surprised Cartier was doing vermeil then or even today. But then again, what do I know, other than pressing my nose up against their window from the outside like a depression-era kid looking into a candy store, I don't shop there. And, BTW, the socks add a nice punch to today's outfit.


The watch was an impulse purchase of my late husband's, in London, in March of 1985, as, at that time, there was no correction of prices globally for changes in foreign exchange rates, and the dollar was at record strength against the pound sterling. The watch, at Selfridge's in London, cost about 40% (after VAT refund) of its cost in NYC at the same time. Such a deal, he couldn't afford not to buy it.



Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty, couldn't black pants go with your blue shirt?


Black pants would have gone well with yesterday's shirt, except that I don't (at this moment) own any black pants.



bernoulli said:


> just dropping by to explicitly state that the main reason AAAC is bookmarked is so I can check upr's fit of the day. It is amazing the breadth of great fits and looks. Upr, I am sure that I speak for a lot of members: thank you!


And thank you, Bernoulli, for your testimonial. With the weather in NYC being so warm and humid, it rather feels like I've been slacking off of late, but I hope that my postings are of some interest to the readership of these fora.

A third day this week of some variation on penny loafers. Shirt and trews are BB, shoes are Alden, but not from Brooks Bros.


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> With the weather in NYC being so warm and humid, it rather feels like I've been slacking off of late, but I hope that my postings are of some interest to the readership of these fora.


What has happened to the photographs of the clothes carefully folded and laid out before you put them on?

Pull yourself together man!


----------



## Jimbo2

Who took *Sir Crust *from us? We need him back, PRONTO! In the meanwhile, I'll be shopping at TJ Maxx, where they're slashing prices on clip-on ties! :eek2:


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> What has happened to the photographs of the clothes carefully folded and laid out before you put them on?
> Pull yourself together man!


Jawohl, Herr Commandant!



Jimbo2 said:


> Who took *Sir Crust *from us? We need him back, PRONTO! In the meanwhile, I'll be shopping at TJ Maxx, where they're slashing prices on clip-on ties! :eek2:


Hey, talk to the weatherman - it's the heat wave (or almost heat wave - it officially only made it to 89F yesterday in Central Park) that has made the suits stay in the closet.

As for clip-on ties and TJMaxx, I need eyewash to get that image out of my head . . .


----------



## jzhang0368

Staple Charcoal for client meeting. Nothing special but reflects my general feelings toward this particular hump day. Best described in one word - "meh". Apologies for the wrinkle under the right lapel. May need to get that looked at.


----------



## ASH

Bespoke suit by Fit-Wel in West LA
Bespoke shirt by Dave's Bulity in Shanghai 
BB tie
Montblanc belt
RL PS
EG single monk shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleman

bernoulli said:


> just dropping by to explicitly state that the main reason AAAC is bookmarked is so I can check upr's fit of the day. It is amazing the breadth of great fits and looks. Upr, I am sure that I speak for a lot of members: thank you!


i have to totally agree. I have been watching daily for several months now to see what the daily choices are. I'm sure there are many others who do not post anything but are long time watchers.

Upr, you have my upmost respect.


----------



## Howard

Jimbo2 said:


> Who took *Sir Crust *from us? We need him back, PRONTO! In the meanwhile, I'll be shopping at TJ Maxx, where they're slashing prices on clip-on ties! :eek2:


What colors of clip on ties?


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice.


----------



## bespokewrinkles

jzhang0368 said:


> Staple Charcoal for client meeting. Nothing special but reflects my general feelings toward this particular hump day. Best described in one word - "meh". Apologies for the wrinkle under the right lapel. May need to get that looked at.


I don't see the wrinkle.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> The watch was an impulse purchase of my late husband's, in London, in March of 1985, as, at that time, there was no correction of prices globally for changes in foreign exchange rates, and the dollar was at record strength against the pound sterling. The watch, at Selfridge's in London, cost about 40% (after VAT refund) of its cost in NYC at the same time. Such a deal, he couldn't afford not to buy it.
> 
> Black pants would have gone well with yesterday's shirt, except that I don't (at this moment) own any black pants.
> 
> And thank you, Bernoulli, for your testimonial. With the weather in NYC being so warm and humid, it rather feels like I've been slacking off of late, but I hope that my postings are of some interest to the readership of these fora.
> 
> A third day this week of some variation on penny loafers. Shirt and trews are BB, shoes are Alden, but not from Brooks Bros.


Very good shirt, and right fabric for button down style.


----------



## upr_crust

eagleman said:


> i have to totally agree. I have been watching daily for several months now to see what the daily choices are. I'm sure there are many others who do not post anything but are long time watchers.
> Upr, you have my upmost respect.


Thank you, Eagleman.



Howard said:


> What colors of clip on ties?


Howard, don't get excited - I think that Jimbo was only making a joke.



Howard said:


> Crusty, very nice.


Thank you, Howard.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Very good shirt, and right fabric for button down style.


Thanks, 50-4-50. The pink of the shirt is more vivid IRL, making for a better contrast with yesterday's trews.

Today's shirt has been staring at me (or I at it, more likely) from my shirt drawer for quite some time, and I've not been able to make it work satisfactorily with a suit, so I'm trying it as a sport shirt for today - certainly enough shirting to face yet another warm humid NYC day . . .

Shirt - Lewin
Trews and shoes - BB


----------



## Howard

Crusty, when do you plan to return to your suit again?


----------



## ASH

Hermes tie
Montblanc belt
JLshoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, when do you plan to return to your suit again?


If it stays cooler, I should be back in suits by Monday

Someone at That Other Website requested a photo of my watch, and others here were resentful that there has been no "layout" of clothes, so, to satisfy both parties, an extra photo or two.

Shirt and trews - BB
Shoes - Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC, some 15-20 years ago


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...Someone at That Other Website requested a photo of my watch, and others here were resentful that there has been no "layout" of clothes, so, to satisfy both parties, an extra photo or two. ...
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> All regular gifts become an entitlement in the receiver's mind (I, too, missed the "layout" of the outfits).
> 
> And that is one classic and handsome watch.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the color combination and BTW, nice watch.


----------



## shadoman

Suit: Tommy
Shirt: Kenny
Tie: Holland & Sherry
PS: Knickerbocker
Shoes: Vito


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> If it stays cooler, I should be back in suits by Monday
> 
> Someone at That Other Website requested a photo of my watch, and others here were resentful that there has been no "layout" of clothes, so, to satisfy both parties, an extra photo or two.
> 
> Shirt and trews - BB
> Shoes - Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC, some 15-20 years ago


Simply awesome


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> All regular gifts become an entitlement in the receiver's mind (I, too, missed the "layout" of the outfits). And that is one classic and handsome watch.





Howard said:


> Crusty, I like the color combination and BTW, nice watch.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Simply awesome


Thank you, gentlemen. Note that your regular gift for today has been restored to its rightful place.

After a weekend of periodic monsoon weather, the temperatures have moderated themselves, and, after a week away from suit and tie, I am back on form, with one minor mishap - when choosing a shirt for today, I accidentally picked one that I believed was double-cuffed, but was button-cuffed instead, so no cufflinks, except in last night's "layout" photo.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & braces - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - C & J


----------



## CLTesquire

Well over the past year and a half I've worked hard to develop a classic menswear wardrobe. As I'm nearing completion of the majority of my acquisitions I find myself doing less and less research on what to buy and spending more and more time on how to put it all together. It seems reasonable to start posting pictures of my efforts I think. So here goes:







The details:

Suit: Hickey Freeman
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober 
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## Howard

Crusty, Do suspenders have to be worn with or without a belt?


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> Crusty, Do suspenders have to be worn with or without a belt?


I'll let Mr. Crust weigh in of course but one does not wear a belt with suspenders. It's either one or the other.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Unless of course if one is a Hillbilly. But then even some of us legitimate Hillbillies choose to wear just one or the other!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, Do suspenders have to be worn with or without a belt?





CLTesquire said:


> I'll let Mr. Crust weigh in of course but one does not wear a belt with suspenders. It's either one or the other.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> Unless of course if one is a Hillbilly. But then even some of us legitimate Hillbillies choose to wear just one or the other!


CLT and Eagle are correct - one wears either a belt or suspenders, but not both, unless one is terrified that one's trousers will fall down. As it is, one of the users of my computer systems at work uses the expression "belt and suspenders" for situations in which if one means of ensuring that something will happen fails, the other will take its place - redundancy, in these cases, is a good thing. For myself, and my trousers, one means by which to hold them up is sufficient .

Another mild day here in NYC.

Suit and shirt - BB
Tie - Hermes
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Kingstonian

fiftyforfifty said:


> Simply awesome


Everything sent out to be laundered. Even if photos not displayed.

Mind you, I could not imagine Krusty in one of those strange, communal basement laundrettes that Brits only ever see in American comedy programmes on the telly.











Krusty would have to be the well dressed professor character. As unlikely as him taking the shirts 'down to the river and beating them with a rock'.


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> Everything sent out to be laundered. Even if photos not displayed.
> 
> Mind you, I could not imagine Krusty in one of those strange, communal basement laundrettes that Brits only ever see in American comedy programmes on the telly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krusty would have to be the well dressed professor character. As unlikely as him taking the shirts 'down to the river and beating them with a rock'.


For the record, yes, all my woven shirts get sent to the local shirt laundry, as laundering them isn't the problem - it's ironing them that is a pain in the neck and a large investment of time. However, for other items, I do indeed patronize the "strange communal laundrette" in my building, though mine is on the second floor (US second, UK first floor), with large windows overlooking Broadway. Having one's own washer/dryer in a Manhattan apartment is a luxury only known to the very rich (one usually has to sacrifice a bathroom to get the space for one). Sorry to spoil your fantasy . . .


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


> Having one's own washer/dryer in a Manhattan apartment is a luxury only known to the very rich (one usually has to sacrifice a bathroom to get the space for one). Sorry to spoil your fantasy . . .


So you might have better washing facilities in, say, Palermo or Valetta than Manhattan. You could certainly hang the clothes over a balcony to dry, or maybe string a line across the road to another building.

Not sure all those tv laundrettes are in Manhattan either. Your man above is supposed to in California.


----------



## wildcat1976

CLTesquire,
Well done!


----------



## CLTesquire

wildcat1976 said:


> CLTesquire,
> Well done!


Thank you for your kind words.

Here is today's rig:











Suit: Brooks Brothers (1818 Fitzgerald)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (Midnight Blue Grenadine stripe)
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> For the record, yes, all my woven shirts get sent to the local shirt laundry, as laundering them isn't the problem - it's ironing them that is a pain in the neck and a large investment of time. However, for other items, I do indeed patronize the "strange communal laundrette" in my building, though mine is on the second floor (US second, UK first floor), with large windows overlooking Broadway. Having one's own washer/dryer in a Manhattan apartment is a luxury only known to the very rich (one usually has to sacrifice a bathroom to get the space for one). Sorry to spoil your fantasy . . .


"Second floor with windows," my God, you are fancy. I have to decent to the bowels of the earth - the basement of our very old building - to do laundry amidst, fortunately, pretty modern machines, but floors and walls from 1928 (covered in 88 years of paint) and up-near-the-ceiling, small, grimy windows, one of which has a fan with, I kid you not, a fan felt bringing power from the motor to the blades (it looks like it's been in the window 50 or more years). It's a bit surreal down there, but very much like the ones they show of old pre-war apartment building laundry rooms "on the telly."


----------



## upr_crust

Kingstonian said:


> So you might have better washing facilities in, say, Palermo or Valetta than Manhattan. You could certainly hang the clothes over a balcony to dry, or maybe string a line across the road to another building.
> 
> Not sure all those tv laundrettes are in Manhattan either. Your man above is supposed to in California.


To have a balcony in a Manhattan apartment is a luxury as well - when my husband and I were shopping for a new apartment, we were told that a balcony adds some $50,000 of value (or cost) to an apartment. As for festooning the streets of Manhattan with my drying undergarments, as entertaining an image as that might be, it is not something that I would care to attempt in real life.



Fading Fast said:


> "Second floor with windows," my God, you are fancy. I have to decent to the bowels of the earth - the basement of our very old building - to do laundry amidst, fortunately, pretty modern machines, but floors and walls from 1928 (covered in 88 years of paint) and up-near-the-ceiling, small, grimy windows, one of which has a fan with, I kid you not, a fan felt bringing power from the motor to the blades (it looks like it's been in the window 50 or more years). It's a bit surreal down there, but very much like the ones they show of old pre-war apartment building laundry rooms "on the telly."


My current building was built as a purpose-built condominium, and to maximize the value of the property for the sponsor, much of the basement space is connected to either the parking garage, or the commercial properties (both owned by the sponsor). A second-floor apartment facing Broadway, with the constant noise of traffic, was deemed to be relatively unsaleable, hence the laundry room (and the party room, the children's playroom, and the gym) were located on the second floor.

Our new building was built in the 1960's, and both gym and laundry are in the basement, with few to no windows. C'est la vie en rose - what we lose in gym space and laundry, we gain in apartment floor space and views.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...My current building was built as a purpose-built condominium, and to maximize the value of the property for the sponsor, much of the basement space is connected to either the parking garage, or the commercial properties (both owned by the sponsor). A second-floor apartment facing Broadway, with the constant noise of traffic, was deemed to be relatively unsaleable, hence the laundry room (and the party room, the children's playroom, and the gym) were located on the second floor.
> 
> Our new building was built in the 1960's, and both gym and laundry are in the basement, with few to no windows. C'est la vie en rose - what we lose in gym space and laundry, we gain in apartment floor space and views.


All meant in good fun, as you have to live in NYC to get how stupid crazy it is here. When were looking to buy (thank God that part of it is behind us), we were told the same think - $50k for a balcony.

And the basement is nothing, I'd let them move the laundry room down to within a hair's breath of the earth's molten core if I could get some additional square footage in my apartment. 

Looking forward to seeing the background of what I'm sure is your beautiful new apartment.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, I like that suit. The subtle bit if color is a welcome sight in the hot monotony of summer. I'm also a big fan of the shoes. Any idea who makes those for Paul Stuart?


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I like that suit. The subtle bit if color is a welcome sight in the hot monotony of summer. I'm also a big fan of the shoes. Any idea who makes those for Paul Stuart?


Thank you, CLT. Today's suit can't decide if it's brown or grey, so it masquerades at "taupe". As for the shoes, I strongly suspect that they were made by Magnanni, which private-labels shoes for Stuart's, Bergdorf Goodman, and, ironically enough, Florsheim (their Royal Imperial line). 


Howard said:


> very nice ensemble Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> CLT and Eagle are correct - one wears either a belt or suspenders, but not both, unless one is terrified that one's trousers will fall down. As it is, one of the users of my computer systems at work uses the expression "belt and suspenders" for situations in which if one means of ensuring that something will happen fails, the other will take its place - redundancy, in these cases, is a good thing. For myself, and my trousers, one means by which to hold them up is sufficient .
> 
> Another mild day here in NYC.
> 
> Suit and shirt - BB
> Tie - Hermes
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


Cuff lings and pocket square are beautiful and overall amazing combination


----------



## ASH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> Cuff lings and pocket square are beautiful and overall amazing combination


Thank you, 50-4-50.

The weather promises to be mild, low in humidity, and sunny. I decided to wear today's suit on a whim, as I wanted a suit apropos to today's footwear - their maiden voyage, a byproduct of the summer sales season. I also decided to leaven the severity of today's attire with a few more colorful details - today's braces, and today's cufflinks, which are far too large, but of a design and workmanship that I like.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Michael Marshall

Currently, this morning I am wearing khakis, a checkered button-down, and brown Rockports.


----------



## CLTesquire

Business casual today:













Blazer: Samuelsohn
Trousers: Hertling (hopsack weave via the good folks at Dapper Classics)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (dark turquoise linen)
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe chukkas (with dainite sole)


----------



## Howard

nice watch, Which one is that?


----------



## Kingstonian

upr_crust said:


>


Normal service has been resumed.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice watch, Which one is that?


Yesterday's (and today's) watch is from Tiffany's.



Kingstonian said:


> Normal service has been resumed.


No need to adjust your TV, no need to call the cable guy - normal broadcasting has been resumed . . .

Performing a sacrilege - loafers with a suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Michael Marshall

I decided to go all formally decked out today... Black suit, white shirt, solid navy blue tie, black socks, and my Clark's dress loafers.


----------



## eagleman

Upr

those loafers look fantastic with that suit.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagleman said:


> Upr
> 
> those loafers look fantastic with that suit.


I agree, I know I'm in controversial waters (think South China Sea today), but the summer color of the suit and shirt, combined with the notch-up-from-the-everyday loafers (Peals, not Bass Weejuns) harmonize nicely. The suit / rig is less formal than a full-on banker suit and those loafers are less-casual than the basic penny.

As always, intuitively or consciously, Upr knows how to play along the edges of the "rules" really, really well.


----------



## CLTesquire

Today's ensemble:









Suit: Southwick
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (dark red grenadine grossa)
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## Howard

nice outfit,Crusty


----------



## upr_crust

eagleman said:


> Upr those loafers look fantastic with that suit.





Fading Fast said:


> I agree, I know I'm in controversial waters (think South China Sea today), but the summer color of the suit and shirt, combined with the notch-up-from-the-everyday loafers (Peals, not Bass Weejuns) harmonize nicely. The suit / rig is less formal than a full-on banker suit and those loafers are less-casual than the basic penny.
> 
> As always, intuitively or consciously, Upr knows how to play along the edges of the "rules" really, really well.





Howard said:


> nice outfit,Crusty


Thank you, gentlemen, and CLTesquire - nice to see someone other than myself posting on a regular basis. Enjoy the upgrades that you've made to your wardrobe.

TGIF, gentlemen.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft. London
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft. London
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - PRL
> Cufflinks - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - C & J


Very sharp!


----------



## Howard

Michael Marshall said:


> Very sharp!


I agree.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, the color of that suit is great. An excellent summer choice.

Some quick pictures from today:









Blazer: Samuelsohn
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Alden

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Michael Marshall

I am going "Casual Friday" today. Izod Blue polo, tan summer slacks from Dillard's, with a brown belt and brown Rockport shoes. Might step into deck shoes this evening when going for a boat ride.


----------



## CLTesquire

Michael Marshall said:


> I am going "Casual Friday" today. Izod Blue polo, tan summer slacks from Dillard's, with a brown belt and brown Rockport shoes. Might step into deck shoes this evening when going for a boat ride.


Post some pictures and let's see what you put together.


----------



## FLMike

CLTesquire said:


> Post some pictures and let's see what you put together.


Agreed. It sounded like you could have used a little help with yesterday's black suit outfit. Pictures will help to elicit feedback and constructive criticism from other forum members.

Speaking of, I have enjoyed your outfits over the last several days, CLT. Very well put-together.


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> Agreed. It sounded like you could have used a little help with yesterday's black suit outfit. Pictures will help to elicit feedback and constructive criticism from other forum members.
> 
> Speaking of, *I have enjoyed your outfits over the last several days, CLT. Very well put-together.*


Thank you very much. I was beginning to wonder if anyone was noticing. 

Monday's outfit will be very special as one of the last acquisitions of the year arrived today.


----------



## Michael Marshall

CLTesquire said:


> Post some pictures and let's see what you put together.


I'll eventually start posting pictures once my wardrobe expands a little more. But for today, I am in the process of getting the house ready for the weekend because company is visiting.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, 50-4-50.
> 
> The weather promises to be mild, low in humidity, and sunny. I decided to wear today's suit on a whim, as I wanted a suit apropos to today's footwear - their maiden voyage, a byproduct of the summer sales season. I also decided to leaven the severity of today's attire with a few more colorful details - today's braces, and today's cufflinks, which are far too large, but of a design and workmanship that I like.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
> Braces - New & Lingwood, London
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


Good to see Double breast suit, good work by Paul Stuart and you looking great. And sir, you really know how to knot a tie.


----------



## immanuelrx

CLTesquire said:


> Thank you very much. I was beginning to wonder if anyone was noticing.
> 
> Monday's outfit will be very special as one of the last acquisitions of the year arrived today.


CLTesquire, I have been meaning to comment on your outfits, but for some reason I have been checking WAYWT during times I have been ready to leave or going to bed. Such is life with a new born I guess. You have put together some good looking outfits. Please continue to post regularly. I really like your burgundy EBs by the way.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Sir Crust: Back with a vengeance!*

Having been gone all last week, flopping around on the Florida sands, I am home today getting caught up on my blogs. Upr, with your suits back out of the closet last week, I must say that you got better and better as the week progressed. I LOVE the Monday blue glen plaid, as well as Thursday's b/w plaid, but Friday's new-suit-outing was fantastic! You must of had a big power meeting on Wednesday to wear your navy DB, but I agree with the immortal Cole Porter who said it best when he penned the words "it's too darn hot!" (for navy in August, not that _other_ thing!)  BTW, Wednesday's cufflinks weren't at all too big.


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Very sharp!





Howard said:


> I agree.





CLTesquire said:


> Upr, the color of that suit is great. An excellent summer choice.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Good to see Double breast suit, good work by Paul Stuart and you looking great. And sir, you really know how to knot a tie.





Jimbo2 said:


> Having been gone all last week, flopping around on the Florida sands, I am home today getting caught up on my blogs. Upr, with your suits back out of the closet last week, I must say that you got better and better as the week progressed. I LOVE the Monday blue glen plaid, as well as Thursday's b/w plaid, but Friday's new-suit-outing was fantastic! You must of had a big power meeting on Wednesday to wear your navy DB, but I agree with the immortal Cole Porter who said it best when he penned the words "it's too darn hot!" (for navy in August, not that _other_ thing!)  BTW, Wednesday's cufflinks weren't at all too big.


Thank you, gentlemen. As for Friday's suit, the fabric is a mix of wool and mohair, mohair being great for shape retention, as well as being excellent for wearing in warm weather.

It's Monday, and more typical August weather has returned to NYC. Before returning entirely to "business casual", I opted today for seersucker.

Suit, shirt, tie, PS - BB
Shoes - Carmina











"Lifestyle" photo - the new apartment, a work in progress . . .


----------



## CLTesquire

Well the yearly Southeastern US daily rainstorms have arrived and are greatly affecting what footwear I would _like_
to wear this week. But I'll make do regardless. Starting the week with a suit or two and will then transition to a more business casual theme:











Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Sam Hober (steel blue mulberrywood weave)
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great rig, Sir and your choice of shoes for today is top notch. I love the look of a gentleman's shoe that has seen a reasonable degree of wear. Well earned creasing equates to character! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Great rig, Sir and your choice of shoes for today is top notch. I love the look of a gentleman's shoe that has seen a reasonable degree of wear. Well earned creasing equates to character! :thumbs-up:


Thank you! My feet are feeling relieved in these shoes now because the break-in process was not easy. :redface:


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt, buckle and strap
Turnbull & Asser tie
Rainy weather called for my 20 year old Alden Full-Straps


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike I really like that suit. Is it my eyes or does that suit have a faint red windowpane? Regardless, it's great.

Also, your loafers look fantastic for being 20 years old. Clearly you spend the time to maintain them.


----------



## PaultheSwede

FLMike, that is a great tie. Is it a current?


----------



## FLMike

J


CLTesquire said:


> FLMike I really like that suit. Is it my eyes or does that suit have a faint red windowpane? Regardless, it's great.
> 
> Also, your loafers look fantastic for being 20 years old. Clearly you spend the time to maintain them.


Good eye, spotting the red windowpane. When I bought the suit, I thought it was a nice change from the typical blue stripe you usually find in POW patterned suits.

Yes, the Full-Strap loafers were my first real pair of dress shoes purchased when I was just out of college, at the BB store in New Orleans (was there for the Sugar Bowl in 1996). A few resolings and regular polishes along the way is all, really.


----------



## FLMike

PaultheSwede said:


> FLMike, that is a great tie. Is it a current?


 No, I've had it for at least a few years. Thanks.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, that is a neato tie.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

FLMike said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> BB shirt, buckle and strap
> Turnbull & Asser tie
> Rainy weather called for my 20 year old Alden Full-Straps


Very smart tie


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, that is a neato tie.


Thank you, Howard.

The last day this week that temperatures and humidity will make suit-wearing a comfortable task. As it is, today's suit is a wool/mohair blend, and is unlined, and of a loosely woven fabric.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - PRL 
Shoes - Paul Stuart (C & J)


----------



## CLTesquire

Special footwear addition today. 











Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Edward Green (my first pair on their first wear...very exciting!)


----------



## FLMike

^I love it all! Your best yet. Love the new shoes, but especially love that suit. Well done.


----------



## ASH

Great shoes CLTesquire....I am sure you'll enjoy them for many years and add more EG's to your collection. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> ^I love it all! Your best yet. Love the new shoes, but especially love that suit. Well done.


Thanks! The suit was a really luck find from last winter. It was awful waiting for months for it to get warm enough to wear it. 



ASH said:


> Great shoes CLTesquire....I am sure you'll enjoy them for many years and add more EG's to your collection. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really do like the EG's and can't help but imagine a pair of burgundy Inverness in my collection. :devil:


----------



## upr_crust

Congratulations, CLTesquire, on the new Edward Greens - wear them in good health - they look very handsome indeed.


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> Congratulations, CLTesquire, on the new Edward Greens - wear them in good health - they look very handsome indeed.


Thanks Upr. I forgot to mention how much I like that suit you wore today! I would not be sad if a Paul Stuart location opened in Charlotte at some point in the future.


----------



## immanuelrx

CLTesquire said:


> Special footwear addition today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn
> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Shoes: Edward Green (my first pair on their first wear...very exciting!)


Looking good man. Those shoes look better in person. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Thanks Upr. I forgot to mention how much I like that suit you wore today! I would not be sad if a Paul Stuart location opened in Charlotte at some point in the future.


The closest branch of Paul Stuart to you would be their new store in DC. I don't think that they'll venture as far south as Charlotte any time soon, but, if you're wearing Samuelsohn, you're wearing something close to Paul Stuart - Sammy does a lot of the manufacturing for Stuart's, and their construction is superb.

As it is, you'll have to be the standard-bearer for this thread, as the weather in NYC is predicted to be hot, humid, and rainy for the next several days - suits are not on the menu for me for a while, and I won't bore the local populace with my version of "business casual".


----------



## Tiger

CLTesquire said:


> Thank you! My feet are feeling relieved in these shoes now because the break-in process was not easy. :redface:


So many superb ensembles! Upr_crust may soon be submitting adoption papers!

Were you referring to the Carminas re: difficult break-in period? If that is the Simpson last, it is indeed quite narrow, and not an option for those of us of medium width. I've only purchased the Forest last, and am certain Robert would fit well, too. I won't even try to monkey around with lasts not designed for my feet, as the fit will almost assuredly never be quite right, and the shoe has a tendency to look a bit out of sorts on the foot.

Your Edward Greens look spectacular, as do the Hober ties. You are the essence of classic, understated elegance, CLTesquire!


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
Sam Hober tie
AE Fifth Aves


----------



## Tiger

Superb, FLMike! Not even the Florida humidity is an obstacle to you...


----------



## FLMike

Tiger said:


> Superb, FLMike! Not even the Florida humidity is an obstacle to you...


Thanks much. I've never understood when people say they stop wearing suits or coat/tie in the summer because it's too hot. Either your job calls for business dress or it doesn't.


----------



## upr_crust

Tiger said:


> So many superb ensembles! Upr_crust may soon be submitting adoption papers!
> 
> Were you referring to the Carminas re: difficult break-in period? If that is the Simpson last, it is indeed quite narrow, and not an option for those of us of medium width. I've only purchased the Forest last, and am certain Robert would fit well, too. I won't even try to monkey around with lasts not designed for my feet, as the fit will almost assuredly never be quite right, and the shoe has a tendency to look a bit out of sorts on the foot.
> 
> Your Edward Greens look spectacular, as do the Hober ties. You are the essence of classic, understated elegance, CLTesquire!


My experience of Carmina lasts is limited, but sizing and width can vary widely. The one pair of Carminas which I own is on the Simpson last, and the last is narrow - in that last, I take a UK size 8.5. I've tried on a pair on the Inca last, and the fit was better in a UK size 8. I will assume that CLTesquire bought his Carminas online, and didn't have the advantage of trying them on first.

As for adopting CLT, I am sure that he has parents of his own, and I have enough trouble supporting my own clothing addiction, never mind someone else's .



FLMike said:


> Thanks much. I've never understood when people say they stop wearing suits or coat/tie in the summer because it's too hot. Either your job calls for business dress or it doesn't.


Spoken like someone who leaves his air-conditioned home for his air-conditioned car to drive to his air-conditioned office - not like someone who has to face the subway every day. Business casual does have its uses in August . . .


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Spoken like someone who leaves his air-conditioned home for his air-conditioned car to drive to his air-conditioned office - not like someone who has to face the subway every day. Business casual does have its uses in August . . .


This is all true, but somewhat beside my point. If your profession calls for business professional dress during the rest of the year, would it not also call for business professional dress during the summer? I guess for those who wear suits just because they like to, as it seems may be the case with you (and to the enormous benefit and enjoyment of the folks on this forum, I must say), then I can definitely see shedding the unnecessary accoutrements of business dress (coat, tie) when it's hot out. I guess I just can't relate well to that, since I would not be wearing suit/coat and tie "just because".....I only do so when the situation calls for it, regardless of the weather.


----------



## CLTesquire

Tiger said:


> So many superb ensembles! Upr_crust may soon be submitting adoption papers!
> 
> Were you referring to the Carminas re: difficult break-in period? If that is the Simpson last, it is indeed quite narrow, and not an option for those of us of medium width. I've only purchased the Forest last, and am certain Robert would fit well, too. I won't even try to monkey around with lasts not designed for my feet, as the fit will almost assuredly never be quite right, and the shoe has a tendency to look a bit out of sorts on the foot.
> 
> Your Edward Greens look spectacular, as do the Hober ties. You are the essence of classic, understated elegance, CLTesquire!


Thank you for the kind words. I only started to feel comfortable posting pics after watching and learning from venerable posters like Upr. He's truly an inspiration.

Regarding the Carminas, those are the Rain last. I only have Carmina's in calfskin and they've all been fairly stiff to begin. I find that the Rain last fits me the best in Carmina and it's actually one of their wider lasts. I have one pair on the Forest last and it isn't a great fit due to the lower instep. Inca is ok for me. Length and width wise I would equate it to the Rain last but the instep is lower, which isn't ideal. The instep height is why I keep going back to Enzo Bonafe. there's just more room there.


----------



## CLTesquire

So my job gives me a bit of freedom between formal business and business casual. Today I'm not meeting clients or going to court. It's also hot and muggy outside so my interpretation of summertime Southern Trad:











Blazer: Samuelsohn (lightweight wool poplin with 1/4 lining)
Trousers: Hertling (nice open weave hopsack)
Shirt: Proper Cloth (lightweight end on end weave)
Tie: Robert Jensen
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for BB Peal


----------



## Tiger

CLTesquire said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I only started to feel comfortable posting pics after watching and learning from venerable posters like Upr. He's truly an inspiration.
> 
> Regarding the Carminas, those are the Rain last. I only have Carmina's in calfskin and they've all been fairly stiff to begin. I find that the Rain last fits me the best in Carmina and it's actually one of their wider lasts. I have one pair on the Forest last and it isn't a great fit due to the lower instep. Inca is ok for me. Length and width wise I would equate it to the Rain last but the instep is lower, which isn't ideal. The instep height is why I keep going back to Enzo Bonafe. there's just more room there.


Yes, I've found that the Forest last does have a low instep, but I guess I do too, so it has not been a problem. Robert is supposed to be very similar to Forest, only with a higher instep.

I'm waiting for an EB style that intrigues me and fills a hole in my shoe wardrobe - and then I will pounce!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, FLMike and CLTesquire, for the kind words, and yes, I do work in a "business casual" environment, and my affection for (or affectation for) suits is voluntary, though not entirely outside of the realms of reality (I work for a large bank). My comments in re: the continuously maintained air-conditioned environment was an observation, not a dig, or, perhaps, a note of frustration, as my subway train this morning had limited cars with air conditioning, meaning that those cars with A/C were quite crowded. 

I will assume both FLMike and CLTesquire are both in professions for which suit (or jacket and tie, at most casual) is a requirement. In the American Southeast in the summer, this is service above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## CLTesquire

Nice rig FLMike. A Samuelsohn charcoal stripe suit is always a winner. Is that a Sam Hober burgundy grenadine grossa I see?


----------



## FLMike

CLTesquire said:


> Nice rig FLMike. A Samuelsohn charcoal stripe suit is always a winner. Is that a Sam Hober burgundy grenadine grossa I see?


Thanks, although it's not really charcoal. More of a medium grey. The tie is dark chocolate grenadine grossa.


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> Thanks, although it's not really charcoal. More of a medium grey. *The tie is dark chocolate grenadine grossa*.


Ahh, interesting. Perhaps it's the light. I have the burgundy and looks very, very similar.


----------



## Hockey Tom

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Great rigs by CLT, FLMike, and Crusty lately! Pictures like these keep me inspired and coming back every day to see what you come up with next. Thanks for taking the time to post them each day.


----------



## Nickyn810

Nice fitting suit


----------



## FLMike

CLTesquire said:


> Ahh, interesting. Perhaps it's the light. I have the burgundy and looks very, very similar.


More likely my crappy camera.


----------



## FLMike

Nickyn810 said:


> Nice fitting suit


who are you talking to?


----------



## Howard

CLTesquire said:


> So my job gives me a bit of freedom between formal business and business casual. Today I'm not meeting clients or going to court. It's also hot and muggy outside so my interpretation of summertime Southern Trad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Samuelsohn (lightweight wool poplin with 1/4 lining)
> Trousers: Hertling (nice open weave hopsack)
> Shirt: Proper Cloth (lightweight end on end weave)
> Tie: Robert Jensen
> Shoes: Crockett & Jones for BB Peal


nice tie.


----------



## immanuelrx

This is what I wore.......for about 10 minutes. 35C and 79% humidity is unforgiving.

Blazer: Sartoria Vanni
Trousers: BB British Tan 
Shirt: CT
Tie: Robert Talbott BOC
Shoes: Alden Burgundy


----------



## eagle2250

^^
With a fit that near perfect, please tell us you paid for it...and made that rig your own! Very, very nicely done, immanuelrx. :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

Immanuelrx, that blazer is fantastic. I think I understand the reason for the smile on your face.


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> nice tie.


Thank you Howard.

Since Upr is braving the hot summer with little relief in the form of air conditioned subway cars, I wore a suit today in his honor:













Suit: Southwick (VBC cloth if you're curious)
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Sam Hober (slate blue grenadine grossa)
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for BB/Peal


----------



## FLMike

immanuelrx said:


> This is what I wore.......for about 10 minutes. 35C and 79% humidity is unforgiving.


The blazer turned out amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## wildcat1976

CLTesquire and immanuelrx;
You are both hittting it out of the park!
Your outfits are outstanding!


----------



## immanuelrx

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> With a fit that near perfect, please tell us you paid for it...and made that rig your own! Very, very nicely done, immanuelrx. :thumbs-up:





CLTesquire said:


> Immanuelrx, that blazer is fantastic. I think I understand the reason for the smile on your face.





FLMike said:


> The blazer turned out amazing. Congratulations!





wildcat1976 said:


> CLTesquire and immanuelrx;
> You are both hittting it out of the park!
> Your outfits are outstanding!


Thank you all very much for your kind words. I do have to thank Dr. Livingston for the tie. I received it from him during one of his generously low priced tie sales. Thank you good Sir!


----------



## Howard

CLTesquire said:


> Thank you Howard.
> 
> Since Upr is braving the hot summer with little relief in the form of air conditioned subway cars, I wore a suit today in his honor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Southwick (VBC cloth if you're curious)
> Shirt: Ledbury
> Tie: Sam Hober (slate blue grenadine grossa)
> Shoes: Crockett & Jones for BB/Peal


It must have been hot in that suit?


----------



## 7055

Am I allowed to post something that's not a suit?


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> It must have been hot in that suit?


It was a little warm walking from the car to the office but after that, good ole air conditioning kept me comfortable.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, congrats to immanuelrx on a very handsome blazer.



CLTesquire said:


> Since Upr is braving the hot summer with little relief in the form of air conditioned subway cars, I wore a suit today in his honor:
> Suit: Southwick (VBC cloth if you're curious)
> Shirt: Ledbury
> Tie: Sam Hober (slate blue grenadine grossa)
> Shoes: Crockett & Jones for BB/Peal


Thank you for the tribute. I will tell you that Southwick is now owned by Brooks Bros. (or at least Claudio del Vecchio CEO of Brooks Bros.), and that they're now doing all of the MTM work for Brooks, instead of Martin Greenfield. For the record, several of my MTM suits from Brooks are made in VBC fabrics, which I find perfectly fine.

I am ashamed to say that I went to work in a pink OCBD shirt (Lewin), flat front stone khakis and a blue striped ribbon belt (BB), and navy suede bluchers (New & Lingwood). Even this was too much insulation for the weather by the afternoon.



CLTesquire said:


> It was a little warm walking from the car to the office but after that, good ole air conditioning kept me comfortable.


You have truly suffered for your art .


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> First off, congrats to immanuelrx on a very handsome blazer.
> 
> Thank you for the tribute. I will tell you that Southwick is now owned by Brooks Bros. (or at least Claudio del Vecchio CEO of Brooks Bros.), and that they're now doing all of the MTM work for Brooks, instead of Martin Greenfield. For the record, several of my MTM suits from Brooks are made in VBC fabrics, which I find perfectly fine.
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I went to work in a pink OCBD shirt (Lewin), flat front stone khakis and a blue striped ribbon belt (BB), and navy suede bluchers (New & Lingwood). Even this was too much insulation for the weather by the afternoon.
> 
> You have truly suffered for your art .


Haha. It was pretty humid today. I suffered for at least a good 5 minutes.

The Brooks/Southwick relationship is strange to me. Southwick definitely makes all of the US made Brooks suits/sport coats but they still offer their own label as well. I was talking to my local shop (maybe even my local BB) about this one day and was told they (Southwick) try to maintain some separation in operations in that the Southwick label stuff is made separate and apart from the Brooks stuff (different lines, different workers, different models, different fabric offerings, etc). Who knows what part of that is actually true but maybe Brooks is very hands off with Southwick and treats it more as a supplier?


----------



## immanuelrx

Thank you Upr, I appreciate the compliment. I will be looking forward to the weather cooling down in New York so you can continue your daily routine. It actually feel wrong coming to WAYWT and not seeing your ensemble of the day.


----------



## eagle2250

7055 said:


> Am I allowed to post something that's not a suit?
> 
> 
> 
> ........


You certainly may....and what a great way to combat the summer heat!


----------



## upr_crust

immanuelrx said:


> Thank you Upr, I appreciate the compliment. I will be looking forward to the weather cooling down in New York so you can continue your daily routine. It actually feel wrong coming to WAYWT and not seeing your ensemble of the day.


It actually is rather strange not going through the morning ritual of photos, editing, and posting, and certainly I will be happy to return to that routine when the weather cools off a bit.

For the curious, today's attire is like yesterday's, only the pink shirt is a poplin check, the khakis are pleated, and the shoes are very dirty old white bucks. Not all that much to look at, never mind photo and post.


----------



## CLTesquire

It's hot, it's humid, and it's Friday.

But I still wore a suit. :beer:











Suit: Brooks Brothers (wool poplin from this year's offerings)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellow Hook Neckties (linen blend)
Shoes: Crockett & Jones (for BB/Peal)


----------



## Howard

very nice tie Esquire.


----------



## Fading Fast

immanuelrx said:


> Thank you Upr, I appreciate the compliment. I will be looking forward to the weather cooling down in New York so you can continue your daily routine. It actually feel wrong coming to WAYWT and not seeing your ensemble of the day.


Living in this, right now, very warm Big Apple, I completely understand Upr's decision, but like you, it does throw my morning off: Turn on computer, check email, check markets (my job), check what Upr's wearing, go on to other less fun sites - my entire routine is messed up without his daily sartorial post of excellence.


----------



## CornoUltimo

]
Trad cross post


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Living in this, right now, very warm Big Apple, I completely understand Upr's decision, but like you, it does throw my morning off: Turn on computer, check email, check markets (my job), check what Upr's wearing, go on to other less fun sites - my entire routine is messed up without his daily sartorial post of excellence.


I am posting today, though it will be Friday before I post again, as I am off three days this week, with the unenviable task of awaiting furniture deliveries to my new apartment, where the A/C either doesn't work, or the units have had their control panel doors painted shut. (My husband and I are consulting with the contractor this evening, and that fact, among a host of others, will be a point of discussion.)

It's still hot, if somewhat less humid, in the Big Apple, so today's attire is "business casual".

Shirt/trousers - BB
Shoes - Italian-made AE


----------



## CLTesquire

Looking comfortable today Upr. No A/C sounds most dreadful. Hopefully Fall isn't too far away at this point.

As for my own rig for today, it features 2 new acquisitions. The first is a wonderful new tie my wife gave me yesterday for my birthday. It's an oxford weave from Sam Hober. Most excellent. The second is my Brexit purchase from Skoaktiebolaget. These beauties are my quintessential black cap toe oxfords from Gaziano & Girling (on the GG06 last). Hope you enjoy the pics.













Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Gaziano & Girling


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, as someone who just completed (95% anyway) a renovation in NYC, I'm sure we could commiserate. 

I am a pretty tolerant person and know that mistakes get made, etc., but sometimes you have to wonder as some of the things the contractor did were just so thoughtless - and I like our contractor. I would nicely ask him if this (whatever the current silly thing was - like painting shut control panel doors) made sense, he'd agree that it didn't and he'd fix it, but I was always amazed it happened in the first place. 

Unfortunately, some of the day-to-day workers "work in a box," and don't think about how what they do fits into anything else or how, if they aren't careful, they can damage other work that's already been done. 

Good luck tomorrow - hope it gets resolved relatively easily. BTW, love the socks today.


----------



## TheoProf

Long time no post. Beginning to gear up for a new semester.
Haspel jacket (I know structured shoulders aren't traditional on seersucker. That said, I feel like a more structured shoulder looks better with my long(ish) neck.) 
BB PPBD
BB vintage early 1960s repp
LE socks
AE belt (linen inlay) and shoes (Jeffersons)


----------



## Howard

looking very nice Crusty, When do you expect to get the AC running again?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I am posting today, though it will be Friday before I post again, as I am off three days this week, with the unenviable task of awaiting furniture deliveries to my new apartment, where the A/C either doesn't work, or the units have had their control panel doors painted shut. (My husband and I are consulting with the contractor this evening, and that fact, among a host of others, will be a point of discussion.)
> 
> It's still hot, if somewhat less humid, in the Big Apple, so today's attire is "business casual".
> 
> Shirt/trousers - BB
> Shoes - Italian-made AE


I like your shirt crafted by BB, its color combination is great, it seems purple shade is the hit color these days.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

CLTesquire said:


> Looking comfortable today Upr. No A/C sounds most dreadful. Hopefully Fall isn't too far away at this point.
> 
> As for my own rig for today, it features 2 new acquisitions. The first is a wonderful new tie my wife gave me yesterday for my birthday. It's an oxford weave from Sam Hober. Most excellent. The second is my Brexit purchase from Skoaktiebolaget. These beauties are my quintessential black cap toe oxfords from Gaziano & Girling (on the GG06 last). Hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn
> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Shoes: Gaziano & Girling


Excellent tie by Sam Hober, great choice for a gift.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Looking comfortable today Upr. No A/C sounds most dreadful. Hopefully Fall isn't too far away at this point.


Thanks CLT, and Happy Birthday. Tie and shoes look great - I had my first exposure to G & G my last trip to London, when I visited their shop in Savile Row. Beautiful shoes, but at nose-bleed prices, full retail.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as someone who just completed (95% anyway) a renovation in NYC, I'm sure we could commiserate.
> 
> I am a pretty tolerant person and know that mistakes get made, etc., but sometimes you have to wonder as some of the things the contractor did were just so thoughtless - and I like our contractor. I would nicely ask him if this (whatever the current silly thing was - like painting shut control panel doors) made sense, he'd agree that it didn't and he'd fix it, but I was always amazed it happened in the first place.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the day-to-day workers "work in a box," and don't think about how what they do fits into anything else or how, if they aren't careful, they can damage other work that's already been done.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow - hope it gets resolved relatively easily. BTW, love the socks today.


Thanks, FF, and glad that you liked the socks .



Howard said:


> looking very nice Crusty, When do you expect to get the AC running again?


I spoke with the building management last night - we'll see if someone can look at the A/C today. The bedroom unit is running, at least - a cooling station for the day.

Welcome back, TheoProf - nice to see you posting again.



fiftyforfifty said:


> I like your shirt crafted by BB, its color combination is great, it seems purple shade is the hit color these days.


I like purple, in moderation - it works well with a number of other colors, and it suits me - thanks!


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## CLTesquire

That jacket fits you nicely TheoProf. Well done.

Here is my rig of today:











Jacket: BB
Trousers: Hertling via Dapper Classics
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Atkinson's
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## Howard

very handsome looking Esquire.


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> very handsome looking Esquire.


Thanks Howard!


----------



## RogerP

A fellow forumite from the other forum happened to be visiting Toronto, so naturally we met at Leatherfoot for some shoe shopping followed by a nice lunch. A most enjoyable afternoon. Not a great pic, but the best my phone could manage.


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> A fellow forumite from the other forum happened to be visiting Toronto, so naturally we met at Leatherfoot for some shoe shopping followed by a nice lunch. A most enjoyable afternoon. Not a great pic, but the best my phone could manage.


Very nice. Two questions...

1) Isn't that the fellow who was banned from AAAC a few years back?

2) Did you tell him he wasn't wearing proper dress shoes with his suit, and call his chosen footwear "pom pom shoes"?


----------



## RogerP

FLMike said:


> Very nice. Two questions...
> 
> 1) Isn't that the fellow who was banned from AAAC a few years back?
> 
> 2) Did you tell him he wasn't wearing proper dress shoes with his suit, and call his chosen footwear "pom pom shoes"?


As he was travelling with family on vacation and only had a suit with him at all because he happened to find one on sale locally, I was willing to cut major slack on loafers with a suit, as these were the dressiest pair he had with him.

As for bannings and such - I'll forego comment, save to say he's the type of guy I'd happily have on any forum.


----------



## FLMike

RogerP said:


> As he was travelling with family on vacation and only had a suit with him at all because he happened to find one on sale locally, I was willing to cut major slack on loafers with a suit, as these were the dressiest pair he had with him.
> 
> As for bannings and such - I'll forego comment, save to say he's the type of guy I'd happily have on any forum.


Was he able to get the suit tailored that quickly, or did it fit him that superbly off the rack? If the latter, what a great find! It looks fantastic on him.....as do the shoes!


----------



## RogerP

It was a bit of both - ridiculously fast turnaround on the tailoring, but he wears Pal Zileri very well off the rack.


----------



## g3org3y

Summer weather here in the UK so thought I'd share today's summery outfit. Sorry, terrible photos. I'm not good at the whole 'selfie' thing.





































Gianni Feraud jacket
Tommy Hilfiger shirt
PRL linen pocket square
Baumler tie
Osprey belt
Gap trousers
Loake chukkas


----------



## FLMike

Shamelessly borrowed some ideas from CLT today. Thanks for the inspiration!

BB sport coat
Castangia trousers
CT end-on-end shirt
Kent Wang tie
Alden/BB color 8 tassels


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> Shamelessly borrowed some ideas from CLT today. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> BB sport coat
> Castangia trousers
> CT end-on-end shirt
> Kent Wang tie
> Alden/BB color 8 tassels


Nice outfit! :biggrin:


----------



## Tiger

Despite the obvious pilfering of CLT's motif, you look great, FLMike!


----------



## CLTesquire

A man once said "Either your job calls for business dress or it doesn't." Today it calls for business dress:











Suit: BB (I had forgotten how dark their "navy" is!)
Shirt: Hemrajani
Tie: JZ Richards
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Outstanding, CLTesquire. Today's rig has cleared the backfield fence line. :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks for the kind words yesterday CLT. I've been enjoying your posts.
I'm in agreement with Eagle that you cleared the fences today.

Taking my daughter to school for her first day in the third grade. 
J. Press shirt
Gustin straight fit jeans
AE Wilbert chromexel shoes


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> A fellow forumite from the other forum happened to be visiting Toronto, so naturally we met at Leatherfoot for some shoe shopping followed by a nice lunch. A most enjoyable afternoon. Not a great pic, but the best my phone could manage.


very nice.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Outstanding, CLTesquire. Today's rig has cleared the backfield fence line. :thumbs-up:


I agree, quite outstanding.


----------



## CLTesquire

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> A fellow forumite from the other forum happened to be visiting Toronto, so naturally we met at Leatherfoot for some shoe shopping followed by a nice lunch. A most enjoyable afternoon. Not a great pic, but the best my phone could manage.


Great pic and wonderful to see real friendships develop from our virtual forum. And, Roger, you could have told me that was your personal closet (with all those shoe boxes housing your incredible collection) and I'd have believed it.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


> Thanks for the kind words yesterday CLT. I've been enjoying your posts.
> I'm in agreement with Eagle that you cleared the fences today.
> 
> Taking my daughter to school for her first day in the third grade.
> J. Press shirt
> Gustin straight fit jeans
> AE Wilbert chromexel shoes


Awesome pic you two look great.


----------



## upr_crust

It's good to see that my absence from this thread has not lessened its content over the last couple of days. Meanwhile, I've not worn a tie, socks, or long pants since last posting, a situation that should change late this afternoon, as I have a fitting at KnotStandard for a complimentary shirt (the son of a former colleague is on their sales staff in their DC office - it was a gift from him). I do not like to show up at clothing retailers looking like someone who has just arrived from a dusty construction site, so I will change clothes before making my way there, assuming that Verizon and Bloomingdale's will be on time for their appointments at my new apartment today. 

If the shirt is satisfactory, I will try to work it into a fit for tomorrow, and take copious photos. The weather has become less humid and less hot - it will be good to wear "proper" clothing once again, rather than clothes suitable only for taking delivery of furniture, and dodging a small army of workmen (doing admirable work - my main motivation has been to stay out of their way). 

We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Hockey Tom

TheoProf said:


> Thanks for the kind words yesterday CLT. I've been enjoying your posts.
> I'm in agreement with Eagle that you cleared the fences today.
> 
> Taking my daughter to school for her first day in the third grade.
> J. Press shirt
> Gustin straight fit jeans
> AE Wilbert chromexel shoes


Is that a tag sewn to the outside of that shirt? Seems to me like rather poor placement on Press' part on a casual shirt that can be worn (as you do so well, I'll add) untucked.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It's good to see that my absence from this thread has not lessened its content over the last couple of days. Meanwhile, I've not worn a tie, socks, or long pants since last posting, a situation that should change late this afternoon, as I have a fitting at KnotStandard for a complimentary shirt (the son of a former colleague is on their sales staff in their DC office - it was a gift from him). I do not like to show up at clothing retailers looking like someone who has just arrived from a dusty construction site, so I will change clothes before making my way there, assuming that Verizon and Bloomingdale's will be on time for their appointments at my new apartment today.
> 
> If the shirt is satisfactory, I will try to work it into a fit for tomorrow, and take copious photos. The weather has become less humid and less hot - it will be good to wear "proper" clothing once again, rather than clothes suitable only for taking delivery of furniture, and dodging a small army of workmen (doing admirable work - my main motivation has been to stay out of their way).
> 
> We shall see what tomorrow brings.


Hope to see you return soon.


----------



## Howard

fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome pic you two look great.


very nice shirt.


----------



## TheoProf

fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome pic you two look great.





Hockey Tom said:


> Is that a tag sewn to the outside of that shirt? Seems to me like rather poor placement on Press' part on a casual shirt that can be worn (as you do so well, I'll add) untucked.


Thanks FiftyforFifty!

Tom, the tag is both sub optimal (it's actually a J Press "York Street" shirt) and meant to be worn untucked. IRL, tag has a kind of got a vintage vibe (the tag itself has a vintage look, the fact that it's meant to be worn and be visible is decidedly not classic). It's definitely NOT Trad in that sense. I have often worn it tucked because I find the tag annoying. Also, thanks for your kind comment on the fit of the shirt.

Last, but certainly not least, thank you Howard.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm back. The shirt from KnotStandard had its issues - it seems that the production staff had never seen an eyelet collar shirt before, and the eyelets were much too widely spaced, and the material I originally chose for the shirt turned out to be rather scratchy, so, at the stylist's insistence, they're making a second attempt at making me what I want. We shall see.

Meanwhile, it is good to wear something other than shorts, polo shirts, and camp moccasins without socks - practical for an active construction site (as my new apartment has been for the last three days), but not very interesting, sartorially.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
Tie - Michelson's via Thomas Farthing, London
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC


----------



## Hockey Tom

upr, that jacket gets me everytime-- fantastic! I especially like today's knit tie against it, great contrast of textures.


----------



## Howard

Upr, I love that jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

1) Having just lived through the renovation hell myself, I bet you are quite happy to return to work.

2) Can only echo Hockey Tom's comments - jacket is fanfkreanintastic and the knit tie harmonizes with it perfectly (aligning textures is an under-appreciated art form).

3) Love the echo of the jacket color in the socks

4) Perfect choice of shoe (both color and texture harmony [spot on again])


----------



## upr_crust

Hockey Tom said:


> upr, that jacket gets me everytime-- fantastic! I especially like today's knit tie against it, great contrast of textures.


Thanks. I don't wear today's tie tha often, but it seemed like a no-brainer when laying my clothes out last night.



Howard said:


> Upr, I love that jacket.


I just got the jacket back from the dry cleaner (it needed a crease taken out of hem of the jacket on one side) and decided that I'd like to wear it again before the weather changed.



Fading Fast said:


> 1) Having just lived through the renovation hell myself, I bet you are quite happy to return to work.
> 
> 2) Can only echo Hockey Tom's comments - jacket is fanfkreanintastic and the knit tie harmonizes with it perfectly (aligning textures is an under-appreciated art form).
> 
> 3) Love the echo of the jacket color in the socks
> 
> 4) Perfect choice of shoe (both color and texture harmony [spot on again])


I am happy to return to work, as much as it was interesting and informative to be on-site. With the number of workmen, it was a challenging job to stay out of their collective way, but getting in furniture gave us context and scale for the rooms into which the furniture is going, and, as it was, there were issues that I/we were able to speak to as work was being done.

As for your other comments, thank you for noticing it all, and appreciating it.


----------



## Leanderthal

Good day to you gentlemen! I'm new to this forum, as well as relatively new to menswear. Excited to be part of this community. Couple of fits from the past couple of weeks

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

Summer heat and humidity persists with little end in sight but today gives me an occasion to wear a new tie my wife gifted to me for my birthday.

For me, the summer has been more comfortable in odd jackets/trousers because I have a decent selection of linen based jacket options and tropical wool and hopsack options for trousers. So unless the occasion calls for it, or if Upr is going to be out of commission for a week, today's rig is much more indicative of my summer attire at the office:











Jacket: BB (A Saxxon wool/linen/silk blend)
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth (the President spread collar if you're curious)
Tie: Robert Jensen 
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## FLMike

CLT, nice sport coat. Also, it's nice to have someone besides upr consistently posting fits here, who knows what they're doing. I wish there were more of you. By the way, no knock intended on any of the other, more intermittent fit posters (OF, et al). The operative word in my comment was "consistently".


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> CLT, nice sport coat. Also, it's nice to have someone besides upr consistently posting fits here, who knows what they're doing. I wish there were more of you. By the way, no knock intended on any of the other, more intermittent fit posters (OF, et al). The operative word in my comment was "consistently".


Thanks FLMike. You post some greats fits as well and I'd like to see more! Seriously, there can't be too many posts in this thread. I find everyone's else pics useful and inspirational.


----------



## upr_crust

First off, welcome Leanderthal - I've seen your posts at That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum) and thought them quite nice - good to see you over here as well. 

It's good that this thread does not act as my private blog. I certainly never intended it to be so, and welcome the contributions of others - the more the merrier.

The Internet is "interactive entertainment" - it benefits (at least most of the time - trolling excluded) from the participation of multiple posters.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Leanderthal said:


> Very


Very nice.

Jacket, no tie. That's the ticket. If it needs a tie, it needs a suit. A crazy rule I made up just for myself. Glad to see you've adopted it. Again, very nice..


----------



## Leanderthal

@Peak and Pine thanks! Haha, I like that rule. Though I must admit, I'm an avid sports jacket wearer and I break this one often!

@upr_crust thank you for the welcome sir. No doubt I have seen you on SF as well, you are quite the legend! Big fan of your daily fits, sir.

Senor 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Leanderthal said:


> Good day to you gentlemen! I'm new to this forum, as well as relatively new to menswear. Excited to be part of this community. Couple of fits from the past couple of weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Welcome

Herringbone jacket is awesome goes well with jeans and dress pants.
It would be more interesting if you can mention brands as well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Leanderthal,

Most importantly, welcome. Way to come out of the gate running. 

While a little more fashionable than our usual offering, you definitely own what you wear and look comfortable in it - that's not easy to do and makes me question - in a good way - how really new to menswear you are . From fit to harmony, you're doing a lot right for a putative newbie. 

One small criticism, I know it's a thing today, but I'm not a fan of the rolled up jean cuffs with an otherwise leaning-toward-dressy look. To my eye, it's a bit jarring and detracts from the clean, finished lines you've got going everywhere else in your outfit. Perhaps you only rolled them up for the picture to show us the selvedge - which is very cool.

I'd love to know more about that great looking herringbone jacket - make, material (I'm guessing silk or silk & linen) - and those awesome suede monkstraps.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> One small criticism, I know it's a thing today, but I'm not a fan of the rolled up jean cuffs with an otherwise leaning-toward-dressy look. To my eye, it's a bit jarring and detracts from the clean, finished lines you've got going everywhere else in your outfit. *Perhaps you only rolled them up for the picture to show us the selvedge - which is very cool.*


That is not selvedge denim. You can easily identify it as non-selvedge by the merrow stitch (or cleaning stitch) on the edge to keep the denim from unraveling.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> That is not selvedge denim. You can easily identify it as non-selvedge by the merrow stitch (or cleaning stitch) on the edge to keep the denim from unraveling.


Thank you. I think I got it - Googling away to ensure I do.

Edit add: just spent a little time with Google images and, to my chagrin, I really, really didn't understand selvedge until you pointed it out and I did a little homework as Leanderthal's are clearly not. Thank you again.


----------



## FLMike

Don't sweat it. Google is my friend too. I've never actually seen a pair of selvedge jeans in person (at least not that I noticed).


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> Don't sweat it. Google is my friend too. I've never actually seen a pair of selvedge jeans in person (at least not that I noticed).


I have no excuse as I bought a pair on deep, deep discount from J.Crew awhile back, but while I understood the theory of how the fabric was finished, identifying it in person was, clearly, an undeveloped skill of mine.

The funnier (maybe) thing is that even having read all the panegyrics about selvedge jeans, I still don't get it and don't give a hoot about it. It seems that quality jean fabric can be selvedge or not - so I'm at a loss as to why it's become such a thing.

But heck, I have my things - I am extremely particular about my Oxford Cloth shirts as I see and feel things in the texture of those that any sane person wouldn't, so I'm not going to throw any rocks out of my glass house into the selvedge-fan's glass house.


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday. Slightly more narrow of a lapel than I would like on this jacket, but I've had this for a couple years and don't really want to run out and buy another linen DB:


Seen: Calvin Klein linen DB sportcoat - Hamilton shirt - Hart Schaffer Marx tie - PRL chinos - Kent Wang pocket square

Unseen: Vineyard Vines ribbon belt - AE 1776's - Bulova watch


----------



## Leanderthal

Fading Fast said:


> Leanderthal,
> 
> Most importantly, welcome. Way to come out of the gate running.
> 
> While a little more fashionable than our usual offering, you definitely own what you wear and look comfortable in it - that's not easy to do and makes me question - in a good way - how really new to menswear you are . From fit to harmony, you're doing a lot right for a putative newbie.
> 
> One small criticism, I know it's a thing today, but I'm not a fan of the rolled up jean cuffs with an otherwise leaning-toward-dressy look. To my eye, it's a bit jarring and detracts from the clean, finished lines you've got going everywhere else in your outfit. Perhaps you only rolled them up for the picture to show us the selvedge - which is very cool.
> 
> I'd love to know more about that great looking herringbone jacket - make, material (I'm guessing silk or silk & linen) - and those awesome suede monkstraps.


Fading Fast,

Thank you for the welcome, kind sir! Haha, I have been really interested in menswear since I was a teen, but it wasn't until about a year ago that I actually gained the confidence to start to dress how I wanted to, and in more of a way that expresses myself.

I don't like excuses, but..... the jeans were cuffed because they need to be hemmed slightly, and it looked sloppy to me at their current length. I suppose I could had let them down for the picture though.

Jacket is by SuitSupply, and is a wool/linen/silk blend.

Thank you all for the feedback!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Leanderthal said:


> Fading Fast,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome, kind sir! Haha, I have been really interested in menswear since I was a teen, but it wasn't until about a year ago that I actually gained the confidence to start to dress how I wanted to, and in more of a way that expresses myself.
> 
> I don't like excuses, but..... the jeans were cuffed because they need to be hemmed slightly, and it looked sloppy to me at their current length. I suppose I could had let them down for the picture though.
> 
> Jacket is by SuitSupply, and is a wool/linen/silk blend.
> 
> Thank you all for the feedback!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


I'm sure you know this, but since I ruined a pair of jeans before I did, I'll mention it just in case: when you get them shortened, make sure you tell the tailor to "keep the original hem," so that the jean's bottom is the same as you have now; otherwise, it will look off. If he / she doesn't know what you are talking about, go elsewhere - it's worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Leanderthal

Fading Fast said:


> I'm sure you know this, but since I ruined a pair of jeans before I did, I'll mention it just in case: when you get them shortened, make sure you tell the tailor to "keep the original hem," so that the jean's bottom is the same as you have now; otherwise, it will look off. If he / she doesn't know what you are talking about, go elsewhere - it's worth it. Good luck.


Ahh, I did not know this! Thank you for the heads up.

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

@Fadind Fast and @Leanderthal, you can google hemming jean with original hem and find out how a tailor does it. There are various videos or tutorial about how to do that yourself if you are like a DIYer. Here is one of them.

https://snapguide.com/guides/shorten-your-jeans-with-original-hem/


----------



## ruvort

Leanderthal said:


> Ahh, I did not know this! Thank you for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Yeah I've done this process before. I believe it is commonly referred to as a French hem

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leanderthal

Today:

Jacket is SuitSupply wool/linen
Tie is also SuitSupply
Spier & Mackay end on end shirt
Bonobos black nail head cotton trousers
Gagliardi linen square
AE Strand in bourbon 


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The perfect shirt and tie to compliment that jacket. You, sir, are looking pretty spiffy today! Welcome to the AAAC community. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Leanderthal

Why thank you, @eagle2250!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Leanderthal said:


> Today:
> 
> Jacket is SuitSupply wool/linen
> Tie is also SuitSupply
> Spier & Mackay end on end shirt
> Bonobos black nail head cotton trousers
> Gagliardi linen square
> AE Strand in bourbon
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Head to toe very well planned and contrasted, especially the SuitSupply jacket and AE bourbon too good.


----------



## upr_crust

Leanderthal said:


> @upr_crust thank you for the welcome sir. No doubt I have seen you on SF as well, you are quite the legend! Big fan of your daily fits, sir.


Thank you, Leanderthal. You've made quite the impression yourself, both here and at That Other Website, your latest posting adding to your growing reputation.

The weather in NYC is to be a bit cooler than average today and tomorrow, at least, so, while the weather remains mild, I return to suits. I've not worn today's suit in a couple of months - today's attire is a preview of the upcoming fall.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB
Tie - Drake's
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, that fit is fantastic. You appear to be ready for some serious business today.

Here is my rig for today. I wouldn't ordinarily wear such a bright tie with a dark suit but it's still summer, it's sunny out today, it's the South, and I'm trying to wear all of my summer ties one last time before the seasons start to change. 











Suit: BB (I almost donated this suit until I had a change of heart this weekend)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Breuer
Shoes: Carmina (Inca last if you're curious)


----------



## Howard

nice tie Esquire.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Leanderthal. You've made quite the impression yourself, both here and at That Other Website, your latest posting adding to your growing reputation.
> 
> The weather in NYC is to be a bit cooler than average today and tomorrow, at least, so, while the weather remains mild, I return to suits. I've not worn today's suit in a couple of months - today's attire is a preview of the upcoming fall.
> 
> Suit - RLPL
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Drake's
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


Simply perfect Sir, everything contrasted so well.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, that fit is fantastic. You appear to be ready for some serious business today.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Simply perfect Sir, everything contrasted so well.


Thank you, gentlemen. Today, I am following CLT's example, and am wearing a vivid tie with a sober-colored suit.

The weather remains cooler than normal for August in NYC, and I have to meet with my contractor and his decorator this evening, to discuss matters concerning the new apartment. I thought it might be nice to look as if I can afford their services - a triumph of appearance over reality.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> nice tie Esquire.


Thanks Howard!

So this morning it actually made it in the sixties for the first time in a month. Yes, that was a record. Anyway, another day, another vivid tie. :beer: Plus, my first and, to date, only pair of suede shoes!













Jacket: Samuelsohn
Trousers: Hertling (via O'Connell's)
Shirt: Ratio
Tie: Seaward & Stearn
Shoes: Vass


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and once again, CLTesquire, you have nailed it! Also, those Vass suede's are magnificent. Well done sir.


----------



## wildcat1976

CLTesquire,

Another outstanding outfit!
Like yourself, I am a big fan of Hertling trousers (Andover Shop).


----------



## CLTesquire

wildcat1976 said:


> CLTesquire,
> 
> Another outstanding outfit!
> Like yourself, I am a big fan of Hertling trousers (Andover Shop).





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and once again, CLTesquire, you have nailed it! Also, those Vass suede's are magnificent. Well done sir.


Thanks gentlemen. I aim to please!


----------



## upr_crust

I grit my teeth and note that I am, due to my employer's various web bans, unable to view CLT's photos for today. I will have to learn the pleasures of anticipation, i guess . . . .


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> I grit my teeth and note that I am, due to my employer's various web bans, unable to view CLT's photos for today. I will have to learn the pleasures of anticipation, i guess . . . .


:biggrin:

Upr, I welcome you to join me in wearing another vividly colored tie tomorrow!


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Upr, I welcome you to join me in wearing another vividly colored tie tomorrow!


I fear that I will not be able to participate in that endeavor, only for the fact that tomorrow, my attire's tone will be set by the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, the theme of which is "drown in brown", so, expect to see taupe, rust, chocolate, and some tiger eye cufflinks, but no vivid colors. It will, assuming that I will not post again until tomorrow, be my 5,000th post, a milestone of massive proportions, if, perhaps dubious distinction (my inner New England Puritan having guilt over having spent so much time and effort on earthly vanity  - the rest of me is quite alright with it!).


----------



## Howard

nice tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Howard, for the comment, and to CLT, you've been the inspiration for today's footwear for me. So, for my 5,000th post on this website . . .

The weather is warming up a bit in NYC - time to eschew waistcoats - but it's still cool and dry enough for a lightweight suit. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "drown in brown" - to wear as much brown as is possible, while still maintaining an attractive appearance. Being one who has never successfully "colored in between the lines", I chose shades of brown on the edge - a taupe suit and a rust tie - to go with tiger eye cufflinks and chocolate suede wingtips. I hope I qualify . . .

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Canali


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Hockey Tom

Love the texture and color on that jacket! Is this also a "drown in brown" rig?



TheoProf said:


>


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, I think that's a good level of brown. Well done and you have my vote.

TheoProf, you're looking very textured today. Can you tell us some of the details on your jacket/trouser combo?

In my own little world I decided to venture out of the office for pictures this morning. The things I do for AAAC. :beer:











Blazer: Brooks Brothers 1818
Trousers: Hertling (via Epaulet)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Vivid Tie: Seaward & Stearn
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## TheoProf

Hockey Tom said:


> Love the texture and color on that jacket! Is this also a "drown in brown" rig?





CLTesquire said:


> TheoProf, you're looking very textured today. Can you tell us some of the details on your jacket/trouser combo


Thanks gentlemen. It's actually a suit (the distortions that poor lighting and an iPhone camera can produce makes it looks like an odd jacket/trouser pairing.)

It's Hart Schaeffner Marx bought gently used on eBay. The wool is an all writer weight, but as you noted, has a very interesting texture. It's one of my favorite rigs. 
Rest of the rig:
AE suede belt and shoes
S&M Colby check shirt
Joseph Abboud (gasp) tie


----------



## Howard

nice color tie, Esquire.


----------



## Jimbo2

I think "happy anniversary" is order for you, Sir Crust. Your starting date here is August 23rd, 2006! Ten great years of sartorial pleasure!:happy:


----------



## Jimbo2

The earliest post I could find is from November 25, 2008.
You had it back then, too!


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> I think "happy anniversary" is order for you, Sir Crust. Your starting date here is August 23rd, 2006! Ten great years of sartorial pleasure!:happy:





Jimbo2 said:


> The earliest post I could find is from November 25, 2008. You had it back then, too!


JImbo, I should hire you as my personal archivist. Thank you for the congrats on my ten years of posting (averaging 500 posts a year), and, it's nice to see that the quality of my photographs (and my figure) have improved greatly over the years.

CLT - nice outfit from yesterday, and lovely Victorian architecture in the background - AAAC (or at least I) appreciate it.

TheoProf - nice to see you posting again - the academic year must be cranking up - great texture on yesterday's suit.

It's to be warmer and more humid today here in NYC, and I've got to visit the work-in-progress (i.e. the active construction site) which is my new apartment after work, so I've opted for "business casual" for today. So sorry - apologies in advance.

All BB today - shirt, trews, shoes . . .


----------



## CLTesquire

It's a warm, sunny day today in North Carolina (starting to wonder if summer will ever end). The heat kept me inside so architecture today unfortunately BUT...another vivid tie! :biggrin:











Suit: BB 
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Vivid Tie: Breuer
Shoes: Crockett & Jones


----------



## eagle2250

^^Bold cuffs on those trouser legs...
....and an even bolder choice of shoe designs for the day's rig, but it works and it works very well! Nicely done, CLTesquire. :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Bold cuffs on those trouser legs...
> ....and an even bolder choice of shoe designs for the day's rig, but it works and it works very well! Nicely done, CLTesquire. :thumbs-up:


Haha. I really don't ever wear loafers with a suit but Upr does on occasion so I thought "what the heck, let's try." The suit is a wool/linen blend and sufficiently casual in person that I thought loafers would be appropriate.


----------



## ran23

I think Mister CLT should smile more, he is doing great and an inspiration to most of us.


----------



## CLTesquire

ran23 said:


> I think Mister CLT should smile more, he is doing great and an inspiration to most of us.


There wasn't a lot of smiling today. About an hour after these photos I spilled something all over my tie and completely ruined it. Second time I wore it. SMH.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard, for the comment, and to CLT, you've been the inspiration for today's footwear for me. So, for my 5,000th post on this website . . .
> 
> The weather is warming up a bit in NYC - time to eschew waistcoats - but it's still cool and dry enough for a lightweight suit. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "drown in brown" - to wear as much brown as is possible, while still maintaining an attractive appearance. Being one who has never successfully "colored in between the lines", I chose shades of brown on the edge - a taupe suit and a rust tie - to go with tiger eye cufflinks and chocolate suede wingtips. I hope I qualify . . .
> 
> Suit - BB Fitzgerald
> Shirt - Ike Behar
> Tie - JAB
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Canali


Grace of shirt is too good and pocket square is perfectly matched


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> There wasn't a lot of smiling today. About an hour after these photos I spilled something all over my tie and completely ruined it. Second time I wore it. SMH.


My condolences on the loss of your tie, but that merely makes room on your tie rack for a new one - think of it that way.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Grace of shirt is too good and pocket square is perfectly matched


Thank you, 50-4-50

It's Friday, and predicted to be hot and humid here in NYC, and the visit to the work-in-progress apartment was postponed to this evening. I've decided to go full-on casual, between the heat, humidity, and this evening's exercise of observing how a small army of workmen will make a well-positioned space in Murray Hill into habitable living quarters, and my bank account into dust.

Shirt & jeans - BB
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## flyingelephant

Love this topic. (And wish I had a jacket as beautiful as the purple one uprcrust shares here from time to time. Would love to see photos of members' closets...


----------



## eagle2250

^^Initially shocking(had to slug down a quick second cup of Joe to be sure I wasn't seeing things!), but given further consideration
....a rig well assembled and entirely appropriate to the challenges that await you as you go about your day. However, the shoes have got to go(LOL), to be replaced with a pair of work boots more in keeping with the blue jeans and appropriate to the work you will be overseeing this evening! It must be exciting to watch your new home coming together.


----------



## upr_crust

flyingelephant said:


> Love this topic. (And wish I had a jacket as beautiful as the purple one uprcrust shares here from time to time. Would love to see photos of members' closets...


Thank you, Flying, and once I am moved into my new apartment, closet photos may be posted, as we're having all of the closets re-configured, and two new ones built.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Initially shocking(had to slug down a quick second cup of Joe to be sure I wasn't seeing things!), but given further consideration
> ....a rig well assembled and entirely appropriate to the challenges that await you as you go about your day. However, the shoes have got to go(LOL), to be replaced with a pair of work boots more in keeping with the blue jeans and appropriate to the work you will be overseeing this evening! It must be exciting to watch your new home coming together.


Sorry to give you such a shock so early in the AM. As for work boots, I really do not own boots of that type, other than a pair of hiking boots, which would be apropos my attire today, but not the weather, so nine-year-old monk straps will have to do. The apartment is now in a state that looks somewhat like a truly habitable space, so that is exciting. It will certainly provide a new backdrop for my daily postings!


----------



## CLTesquire

Well today is what I hope the hottest remaining day of the year. Ugh. Per request, I have attempted to smile...a little bit anyways. 











Jacket: BB
Trousers: Hertling (Linen/cotton blend b/c it's hot!)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (midnight blue linen if you're curious)
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for BB


----------



## Shaver

CLTesquire said:


> Well today is what I hope the hottest remaining day of the year. Ugh. Per request, I have attempted to smile...a little bit anyways.


Please do not feel obliged to force yourself to smile. No less a luminary than my much admired fellow member Roycru is on record as having stated "Smiling is an unnatural act. When I see someone showing their teeth, it makes me think of a dog about to bite." To which I am very much inclined towards agreement.


----------



## Howard

Jimbo2 said:


> I think "happy anniversary" is order for you, Sir Crust. Your starting date here is August 23rd, 2006! Ten great years of sartorial pleasure!:happy:


Happy Anniversary Crusty.


----------



## Howard

nice tie esquire, is that purple?


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I'm so used to seeing you in dress pants, but jeans is a good look too.


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, thanks for the welcome back and compliment on my last rig.

It's a very casual Friday for me today.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


> Upr, thanks for the welcome back and compliment on my last rig.
> 
> It's a very casual Friday for me today.


Nice polo shirt what is its brand


----------



## TheoProf

fiftyforfifty said:


> Nice polo shirt what is its brand


It's a Lands End slim fit. I've been impressed with their mesh polos.


----------



## MaxBuck

CLTesquire said:


> It's a warm, sunny day today in North Carolina (starting to wonder if summer will ever end). The heat kept me inside so architecture today unfortunately BUT...another vivid tie! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: BB
> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Vivid Tie: Breuer
> Shoes: Crockett & Jones


Great looking linen suit there. And the accompaniments are IMO very well-chosen, even if some may quibble with penny loafers paired with a lounge suit.


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> Upr, thanks for the welcome back and compliment on my last rig.
> 
> It's a very casual Friday for me today.


nice look Prof.


----------



## Leanderthal

Good Sunday to you sirs.

Casual mood today 








Spier & Mackay chambray shirt 
JCrew cotton Bowery 
Jack Purcell nubuck kicks
Bulova watch

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Leanderthal said:


> Good Sunday to you sirs.
> 
> Casual mood today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spier & Mackay chambray shirt
> JCrew cotton Bowery
> Jack Purcell nubuck kicks
> Bulova watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Styling and Sizing of chambray shirt is awesome.


----------



## upr_crust

As it is expected to be a high of 34C/93F this afternoon, I've opted for business casual and all linen today.

Shirt & trews - BB
Shoes - New & Lingwood







My clothing purchases have dried up, pretty much, in favor of purchases such as below:


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks for the kind words Howard.

Back at the office today working on syllabi. Classes begin on Wednesday.


----------



## Jimbo2

WOW!
The last photo surely looks different from the navy suit in the first 2 shots!
Very elegant for a Monday! Today starts Week 3 for us in class. Back to the grind, TheoProf!


----------



## CLTesquire

Court this morning with a judge with whom I've spoken about men's professional business attire on multiple occasions. So I was trying to bring my A game and such.













Suit: BB
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (burgundy grenadine grossa)
Shoes: Gaziano & Girling


----------



## TheoProf

Jimbo2 said:


> WOW!
> The last photo surely looks different from the navy suit in the first 2 shots!
> Very elegant for a Monday! Today starts Week 3 for us in class. Back to the grind, TheoProf!


Yeah, the lighting in my office is rather tricky and the suit is a rather dark navy. The first two shots are more representative of the color. Good luck with your semester Jimbo! Summer always flies by too quickly.


----------



## Howard

looking good Crusty.


----------



## Alexander Chile

What I wore yesterday actually haha 
Shirt is pink but looks white.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Jimbo2 said:


> WOW!
> The last photo surely looks different from the navy suit in the first 2 shots!
> Very elegant for a Monday! Today starts Week 3 for us in class. Back to the grind, TheoProf!


Awesome suit to start new week, the close shot has not only changed the color shades but also made visible one loose fiber of the jacket sleeve.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> looking good Crusty.


Thank you Howard.

If TheoProf and CLTesquire can wear serious suits in August, then so can I.

The weather has relented a bit here in NYC, and, tired of "business casual", and wanting to try something other than a white shirt with today's suit, I came up with this rig - hope that you like it.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## TheoProf

Upr, this morning was a "drop the mic" post on the subject of serious suits in August. Perfect. I and, my guess is he would feel the same way, CLT are just to play padawans to your Master Yoda (the analogy would work much better if Yoda were good looking and well dressed but you get the point).


----------



## CLTesquire

TheoProf, it's Upr's world and we're just living in it I think.

That being said, today's post includes an homage to both of my fellow regular posters. First, TheoProf, perhaps I'm incorrect but you strike me as a more tradly dresser. So I wore a sack suit with a regimental tie in your honor today. Second, Upr, in picture 1 I attempt to employ your signature right arm bend for variety. :biggrin:













Suit: Southwick (via O'Connell's)
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Breuer
Shoes: Crockett & Jones


----------



## TheoProf

Very nice CLTEsquire! You must have a great tailor. All your rigs are spot on IMHO. The break on your trousers is perfect and that is how a sack jacket should fit. Loving the shoes and the BB #1 repp as well.

As for me and TRAD, I consider myself a "TRAgnostistic". There are some elements of the style I love, and I lean that way in general but don't adhere to it with religious devotion. I try to embrace those elements that flatter my physique and sense of style and eschew those that I feel do not. For example, I have no problem with having darts on a number of my jackets, I wear seersucker but cannot yet bring myself to wear a madras jacket yet, and I actually dislike white bucks (I fear they look like I'm an aspiring member of a retirement community trying to fit in). 

Anyway, I enjoy your posts. Keep them coming! Also, your quote by Justice Brandeis is one of my favorites. Words to heed, and I'll stop there for fear of getting forcibly placed in timeout i.e. the interchange.


----------



## upr_crust

TheoProf said:


> Upr, this morning was a "drop the mic" post on the subject of serious suits in August. Perfect. I and, my guess is he would feel the same way, CLT are just to play padawans to your Master Yoda (the analogy would work much better if Yoda were good looking and well dressed but you get the point).





CLTesquire said:


> TheoProf, it's Upr's world and we're just living in it I think.
> 
> That being said, today's post includes an homage to both of my fellow regular posters. First, TheoProf, perhaps I'm incorrect but you strike me as a more tradly dresser. So I wore a sack suit with a regimental tie in your honor today. Second, Upr, in picture 1 I attempt to employ your signature right arm bend for variety. :biggrin: /QUOTE]
> 
> You are both shameless flatterers, and I'll give you twenty or thirty years to stop saying such things about me.
> 
> More seriously, thank you for the praise, but realize that I'm just doing what everyone else tries to do in the morning - put something together that looks good, and maybe makes one feel good.
> 
> Of course, perception and purpose are different, depending on one's point of view. Last December, I was accompanying a colleague on a shopping expedition, which took me to the Paul Smith boutique at Brookfield Place, and to the attention of one Nathaniel Adams, author of "I Am Dandy", a chronicle of the chronically well-dressed. He found my style notable enough to wish for me (and my husband, as it worked out) to be interviewed for his second book (the interview took place in early July). However, for the purposes of Nathaniel's editor, our story and images were not interesting enough for the book (when last I spoke with Nathaniel - the contents of the book are still in negotiations). For some, there are days when my style is too wild, but for a certain book editor, my style (or our style, my husband's and mine) was too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> TheoProf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice CLTEsquire! You must have a great tailor. All your rigs are spot on IMHO. The break on your trousers is perfect and that is how a sack jacket should fit. Loving the shoes and the BB #1 repp as well.
> 
> As for me and TRAD, I consider myself a "TRAgnostistic". There are some elements of the style I love, and I lean that way in general but don't adhere to it with religious devotion. I try to embrace those elements that flatter my physique and sense of style and eschew those that I feel do not. For example, I have no problem with having darts on a number of my jackets, I wear seersucker but cannot yet bring myself to wear a madras jacket yet, and I actually dislike white bucks (I fear they look like I'm an aspiring member of a retirement community trying to fit in).
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy your posts. Keep them coming! Also, your quote by Justice Brandeis is one of my favorites. Words to heed, and I'll stop there for fear of getting forcibly placed in timeout i.e. the interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> I very much appreciate your status as a TRAgnostic. When I first landed at AAAC, I thought that my style was trad enough, but realized shortly thereafter that I was much too adventuresome for that particular aesthetic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> Upr, this morning was a "drop the mic" post on the subject of serious suits in August. Perfect. I and, my guess is he would feel the same way, CLT are just to play padawans to your Master Yoda (the analogy would work much better if Yoda were good looking and well dressed but you get the point).


What were you looking down for?


----------



## ran23

Enjoying this thread immensely, wish my Glen Plaid was that subtle.


----------



## TheoProf

upr_crust said:


> You are both shameless flatterers, and I'll give you twenty or thirty years to stop saying such things about me.
> 
> More seriously, thank you for the praise, but realize that I'm just doing what everyone else tries to do in the morning - put something together that looks good, and maybe makes one feel good.
> 
> Of course, perception and purpose are different, depending on one's point of view. Last December, I was accompanying a colleague on a shopping expedition, which took me to the Paul Smith boutique at Brookfield Place, and to the attention of one Nathaniel Adams, author of "I Am Dandy", a chronicle of the chronically well-dressed. He found my style notable enough to wish for me (and my husband, as it worked out) to be interviewed for his second book (the interview took place in early July). However, for the purposes of Nathaniel's editor, our story and images were not interesting enough for the book (when last I spoke with Nathaniel - the contents of the book are still in negotiations). For some, there are days when my style is too wild, but for a certain book editor, my style (or our style, my husband's and mine) was too plain.
> 
> I very much appreciate your status as a TRAgnostic. When I first landed at AAAC, I thought that my style was trad enough, but realized shortly thereafter that I was much too adventuresome for that particular aesthetic.


Upr, it may be true that you're just doing what everyone else is trying to do, but you do it as well as anyone I've seen. As for Adams' book, I believe that if you and your husband do end up making the cut it'll be a valuable contribution both in terms of interest and aesthetics. Cheers,from one "TRAgnostic" to another.


Howard said:


> What were you looking down for?


Howard, you are a breath of fresh air. Keep keepin' it real my friend!


----------



## John inSC

I'd buy a book by upr_crust even if it were just a picture book with short explanations of his color choices and how he went about matching them, as well as the occasions the ensembles were worn to. His pictures are always of nice quality, he could do the book himself, hint hint. :idea:


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you Howard.
> 
> If TheoProf and CLTesquire can wear serious suits in August, then so can I.
> 
> The weather has relented a bit here in NYC, and, tired of "business casual", and wanting to try something other than a white shirt with today's suit, I came up with this rig - hope that you like it.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Paul Stuart
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


As always superb, Paul Stuart Shirt and BB tie are perfect match


----------



## upr_crust

TheoProf said:


> Upr, it may be true that you're just doing what everyone else is trying to do, but you do it as well as anyone I've seen. As for Adams' book, I believe that if you and your husband do end up making the cut it'll be a valuable contribution both in terms of interest and aesthetics. Cheers,from one "TRAgnostic" to another.


We shall see if Nathaniel can prevail upon his editor to include us in the book, though how much negotiating power he may have remains to be seen, but thank you for the vote of confidence.



John inSC said:


> I'd buy a book by upr_crust even if it were just a picture book with short explanations of his color choices and how he went about matching them, as well as the occasions the ensembles were worn to. His pictures are always of nice quality, he could do the book himself, hint hint. :idea:


You are not the first to suggest this idea, though at present, I do not have the time or the energy to devote to assembling a book-length photomontage of myself.



fiftyforfifty said:


> As always superb, Paul Stuart Shirt and BB tie are perfect match


Thank you, 50-4-50.

It's to be warm and humid here in NYC, and we need to visit the active construction site that will be our apartment - some day - so I'm keeping it casual. Tomorrow, temperatures are supposed to drop, and the Friday Challenge from That Other Website - #menswear - should be tempting me into some more vivid form of attire.

Shirt - LE
Trousers - BB
Shoes - Magnanni via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC


----------



## TheoProf

First day of the new school year. Cheers.


----------



## CLTesquire

Looking good today gentlemen. Good luck on the school year TheoProf.

Summer never ends in NC it seems:











Blazer: Samuelsohn
Trousers: Hertling (hopsack for the win!)
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Breuer
Shoes: Alden (not cordovan...sigh)


----------



## FLMike

^Cool blazer


----------



## Howard

quite a nice tie Prof.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


> You are not the first to suggest this idea, though at present, I do not have the time or the energy to devote to assembling a book-length photomontage of myself.


+1 on what John in SC said nonetheless.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


> First day of the new school year. Cheers.


Very Colorful and very exciting tie, really good tie to cheer up mood.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> quite a nice tie Prof.


+1 on yesterday's tie, TheoProf.



IT_cyclist said:


> +1 on what John in SC said nonetheless.


Thank you, IT_cyclist

CLT - cordovan will come into you life at some point - patience, my young padawan . . .

It is predicted to be rainy and humid today, so I've opted for "business casual" - the most rumpled of navy linen trousers, and "rain shoes". Tomorrow promises to be better, cooler weather, which should bring about an improvement in my appearance.

Shirt & trews - BB
Shoes - J & M (from at least a decade ago)


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## eagle2250

As has become an increasingly regular occurrence, TheoProf, you are looking mighty fine this AM. but, you must have been in quite a hurry, as you....ahhh....forgot your socks!


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Upr and Eagle!

LOL on the socks (or lack thereof) I knew I'd get dinged for that.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf, I really like what you did. A great example of how, IMHO, very similar light colors can be harmonized in an outfit much easier than dark colors. 

To wit, your off-white pants and beige-white seersucker blazer work great together; whereas, two dark brown or dark navy items (a sport coat and pants for example) are much harder to harmonize. 

Perfect choice of shoes as well.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Regarding Nathaniel's book, my two cents: you combine, like no other, consistency with greatness. The first attribute is something that a book cannot capture. Among other great dressers you did not make the cut, but I doubt any of the selected is as consistent as you. You constantly impress us all. A single photo, even on a good book like Nathaniel's, cannot encompass Upr_crust's ouevre.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Bernoulli, it is incredibly kind of you to say such things.

As it is, my sense, from what little Nathaniel has told me of the editorial process for the book, the photos take precedence over the narratives, and, from the contents of the first book, there were essentially two groups of gentlemen featured - those with the means to wear high-end bespoke, and those with with a taste for the outre. For better or worse, I don't believe that I fall into either category comfortably (more the latter than the former, certainly, but hardly the extremes that Nathaniel's editor could desire).



bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> Regarding Nathaniel's book, my two cents: you combine, like no other, consistency with greatness. The first attribute is something that a book cannot capture. Among other great dressers you did not make the cut, but I doubt any of the selected is as consistent as you. You constantly impress us all. A single photo, even on a good book like Nathaniel's, cannot encompass Upr_crust's ouevre.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> As has become an increasingly regular occurrence, TheoProf, you are looking mighty fine this AM. but, you must have been in quite a hurry, as you....ahhh....forgot your socks!


I was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## IT_cyclist

upr_crust said:


>


Wonderful, as per usual. And this is one of those outfits I could try to emulate at the office. (Your too-hot-for-a-suit outfits are at around the upper end of the range at my place of work.)


----------



## upr_crust

IT_cyclist said:


> Wonderful, as per usual. And this is one of those outfits I could try to emulate at the office. (Your too-hot-for-a-suit outfits are at around the upper end of the range at my place of work.)


Thank you, IT_cyclist. If my business casual attire is at the upper end of the range of acceptable outfits in your workplace, then you really do work in IT .

The weather has cooled and is sunny this morning in NYC, and the Friday Challenge on That Other Website is "#menswear", which, if I am interpreting the challenge correctly, means "the stylistic affectations of the moment". As much as I am too old to be "of the moment", I've done my best, within my means to comply - a single-breasted peak lapel suit, with ticket pocket; trousers with side tabs, no belt loops; a cutaway collar shirt; non-black shoes with a blue suit; a pocket square from Drake's; and colorful socks. That's as affected as I can be on a Friday before a major holiday.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Hermes
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - C & J


----------



## TheoProf

fiftyforfifty said:


> Very Colorful and very exciting tie, really good tie to cheer up mood.


I just saw this. Thank you. It's one of my favorites, a Chipp2 shangtung.



Fading Fast said:


> TheoProf, I really like what you did. A great example of how, IMHO, very similar light colors can be harmonized in an outfit much easier than dark colors.
> 
> To wit, your off-white pants and beige-white seersucker blazer work great together; whereas, two dark brown or dark navy items (a sport coat and pants for example) are much harder to harmonize.
> 
> Perfect choice of shoes as well.


Thanks much Fading. On the shoes, they are a pair of AE DeSotos I picked up on clearance with this rig in mind. Also, thanks for your other insights. I hesitated to post this pick because, though I like it, it's not everyone's cup of tea. It fell pretty flat on TOF.

Also, I hope you start posting pics again. Your casual fits have been some of my faves over the years.


----------



## Howard

nice tie,Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf said:


> I just saw this. Thank you. It's one of my favorites, a Chipp2 shangtung.
> 
> Thanks much Fading. On the shoes, they are a pair of AE DeSotos I picked up on clearance with this rig in mind. Also, thanks for your other insights. I hesitated to post this pick because, though I like it, it's not everyone's cup of tea. It fell pretty flat on TOF.
> 
> Also, I hope you start posting pics again. Your casual fits have been some of my faves over the years.


"TOF," it took my small brain a moment to get "that other forum" out of that. I thought maybe you meant the Trad side of this forum and I was stuck trying to create something from "TOF" that made sense - "Trad Of Flip [side]" "Trad Over, um, er," but, finally, my one last functioning brain cell got it.

Thank you for your kind comment on my pictures - if my outfits varied more, I would post more. But I work from home and wear basically some variation of the same thing everyday. I know some guys who work from home get dress up no differently than when they went to a public office, but that just isn't my thing. Hence, I usually post a few representative seasonal pics, or if I have to go somewhere and wear something interesting; otherwise, you'd see almost the same thing everyday.


----------



## TheoProf

Well, I can certainly sympathize with that. I work a lot from home over the summer and post less as a result. One of the things I like about your posts, as a fellow thin guy, is that your casual rigs always fit in a way that looks both natural and comfortable. Achieving this is still a work in progress for me.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf said:


> Well, I can certainly sympathize with that. I work a lot from home over the summer and post less as a result. One of the things I like about your posts, as a fellow thin guy, is that your casual rigs always fit in a way that looks both natural and comfortable. Achieving this is still a work in progress for me.


Your comments make me feel really good as achieving a natural and comfortable fit is one of my key objectives as I think it makes whatever you are wearing - formal, dress, casual, high-end or budget - look much, much better.

It took me years and years to learn, but even inexpensive casual clothes need to fit well or you're wasting your money. I have paid as much to tailor some clothes as the cost of purchasing them (usually on sale). One of the reasons I like pants from Old Navy is that their 34" pants lengths are really 33" (my true length), so I don't have to have them shortened as I do most pants that I buy.

The other thing I've learned over the years is that you can't fight who you are, so as a tall thin guy, I now own being that guy and make sure the shoulders fit (sometimes I'd let them be a bit wide in the mistaken belief it would make me look wider) and that everything is tailored to fit (and not loose as, loose makes it look like I'm wearing my dad's clothes).

When I started to buy and tailor my clothes to fit my thin frame, I immediately got unsolicited compliments - even if they don't know why, people recognize well-tailored and proportioned clothes.

I'm done - I hope this helps a bit, but more importantly, thank you for your kind comment - it made my morning.


----------



## Leanderthal

Like Mr. Upr_Crust, I part took in "that other websites" Friday Challenge#menswearaficionado. I thought I should get my feet wet!

Advice, feedback, constructive criticism, always appreciated! 

Here is what I came up with:

Wool/linen 3 roll 2 peak lapel sport coat, Blackwatch cotton/linen tie with the aficionado longer rear blade, slub linen trousers, suede double monks.

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## jlusk99

LOVE that outfit Leanderthal! Lovely and lively shade of blue and I love fabrics like that with some texture.


----------



## FLMike

Leanderthal said:


> Like Mr. Upr_Crust, I part took in "that other websites" Friday Challenge#menswearaficionado. I thought I should get my feet wet!
> 
> Advice, feedback, constructive criticism, always appreciated!
> 
> Here is what I came up with:
> 
> Wool/linen 3 roll 2 peak lapel sport coat, Blackwatch cotton/linen tie with the aficionado longer rear blade, slub linen trousers, suede double monks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Just curious, why no belt? There is so little contrast between your shirt and pants that its absence is noteworthy.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

Just curious is it okay to have narrow end longer than wider one.


----------



## upr_crust

After Leanderthal's last post, mine will look like a parody of his - the advantages of being young, tall and thin vs. none of the above.

The weather is reverting to summer temperatures and humidity, such that I'm wearing my lightest weight wool trousers and today's sports jacket, a mix of linen, wool and silk. There are also chances of showers this afternoon, so I've opted for a sub-par pair of shoes - forgive me, please,

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
Bow tie - PRL
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## TheoProf

On the way to take my TWELVE year-old son to the bus stop. The kid's almost taller than me!


----------



## Leanderthal

FLMike said:


> Just curious, why no belt? There is so little contrast between your shirt and pants that it's absence is noteworthy.


Experimenting, mostly. I wanted to achieve a certain look, and I felt that the belt took away from it to a degree. Also the rise is a bit lower than I wanted, so by not wearing the belt I felt like it elongated the trouser rise. So yeah, experimenting!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Leanderthal

jlusk99 said:


> LOVE that outfit Leanderthal! Lovely and lively shade of blue and I love fabrics like that with some texture.


Thank you kind sir!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

TheoProf said:


> On the way to take my TWELVE year-old son to the bus stop. The kid's almost taller than me!


Nice rig, TheoProf. I always enjoy your family shots. You and your son look good together. My guess is that in perhaps six to eight months you will be asking your son if he can reach that book on the top shelf, that you can't seem to reach (LOL). They grow up way too fast, don't they? :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig, TheoProf. I always enjoy your family shots. You and your son look good together. My guess is that in perhaps six to eight months you will be asking your son if he can reach that book on the top shelf, that you can't seem to reach (LOL). They grow up way too fast, don't they? :thumbs-up:


My guess is you're right! And yes, they grow up way too fast...

Here is a more traditional fit pic of today's rig. I'm not showing my shoes to avoid incriminating myself.


----------



## Fading Fast

*Upr:* I, too, have noticed that Leanderthal looks like he could punch his way through a brick wall without breaking a sweat. As you have publicly commented, you've lost and kept off weight and you should feel good about that - and you look great. That jacket is an uber-piece - its sum is greater than its parts. And if those are "sub-par" shoes, I'm just going to throw all of mine in the garbage and go barefoot .
*Leanderthal: *Great outfit, the tailoring is spot on. As to the belt, what I do when I don't want to "break the line" of similar color pants and shirt, is go with a similar colored belt - in your case, a woven rope belt, would do the trick. This is mine:




You have to shop around a bit to find the right color, thickness, style, but they are pretty common and, for me, solve the challenge I think you are trying to solve for. 
*
TheoProf:* You and your son look great together - best of luck for his school year. Love the sport coat - great fit and nice overall classic outfit.

Leanderthal, I just noticed that TheoProf is wearing, I think, a rope belt.


----------



## Leanderthal

Fading Fast: thank you for the kind words, sir. I actually have a belt almost exactly like the one you've posted, and I had considered wearing it. I looked how it looked, but I was unsure as to how appropriate it would be to pair a rope belt. I thought that it might be leaning on the "too" casual side?

Upr_Crust: I LOVE that jacket! Beautiful texture and color, sir. You wear it very well. And of it is any consolation, I hope to be half of the sophisticated gentlemen you appear to be when I am at your age!

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Leanderthal said:


> ... I actually have a belt almost exactly like the one you've posted, and I had considered wearing it. I looked how it looked, but I was unsure as to how appropriate it would be to pair a rope belt. I thought that it might be leaning on the "too" casual side?...


Good point. Looking again at your outfit, I agree that a rope belt would be too casual. I still think you need something as the belt loops without a belt don't look right.

Thoughts: Have the belt loops removed (if possible) and side tabs put on so that the pants look finished without a belt. Or continue exploring belt options as there are some light-colored suede and/or traditional leather belts that don't look cheesy (always a risk with very light-colored suede or leather belts), but that might be dressy enough for the outfit.


----------



## Woofa

Leanderthal said:


> Experimenting, mostly. I wanted to achieve a certain look, and I felt that the belt took away from it to a degree. Also the rise is a bit lower than I wanted, so by not wearing the belt I felt like it elongated the trouser rise. So yeah, experimenting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


I think that when the jacket is closed you of course cannot see any difference anyway but with it open, I find the belt loops conspicuous with the absence of a belt. Wearing pants with side adjusters or similar seems a little cleaner to me if going sans belt.
By the way, the outfit looks great and allow me to echo previous sentiment that being young, in shape and with good taste is always a great combination.


----------



## Leanderthal

I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday!

I do regret this tie with this fit. I should have definitely went with something with a more textured, casual appearance. Live and learn!

Wool/silk/linen blend jacket 
Tropical wool trousers 
A pair of old AEs that I thrifted and refinished myself








Here is a shot of the AEs when I found the poor things









Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> *Upr:* I, too, have noticed that Leanderthal looks like he could punch his way through a brick wall without breaking a sweat. As you have publicly commented, you've lost and kept off weight and you should feel good about that - and you look great. That jacket is an uber-piece - its sum is greater than its parts. And if those are "sub-par" shoes, I'm just going to throw all of mine in the garbage and go barefoot .


Thank you, FF, for all the comments. My weekend was full of fattening foods, so I'm a bit neurotic about the excesses of the weekend right now. As for today's shoes, I am less taken with the style than I was when I first purchased them, and they do need a shine - a lunchtime errand.



Leanderthal said:


> Upr_Crust: I LOVE that jacket! Beautiful texture and color, sir. You wear it very well. And of it is any consolation, I hope to be half of the sophisticated gentlemen you appear to be when I am at your age!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Thank you, Leanderthal. At the pace at which you are displaying your sartorial prowess, you should catch up to me in very short order, and I sense that you have some three decades to make good on your ambition as stated above - my 61st B-day is looming some five weeks from now.

As for your skill in refinishing leather, we may need to refer to you in future as the "Shoe Whisperer" - excellent restoration job.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I see you're wearing purple again, nice.


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> On the way to take my TWELVE year-old son to the bus stop. The kid's almost taller than me!


very nice.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

TheoProf said:


> On the way to take my TWELVE year-old son to the bus stop. The kid's almost taller than me!


Great pic


----------



## upr_crust

TheoProf, great photo of you and your son, but he's going to be VERY tall, if that's how tall he is at 12 - yikes!

The weather remains overcast, but mild, here in NYC - no need to revert to business casual entirely, so far this week.

Sports jacket - BB MTM
Shirt, trousers & tie - BB
PS - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## TheoProf

Fading Fast said:


> TheoProf:[/B] You and your son look great together - best of luck for his school year. Love the sport coat - great fit and nice overall classic outfit.
> Leanderthal, I just noticed that TheoProf is wearing, I think, a rope belt.





Howard said:


> very nice.





upr_crust said:


> TheoProf, great photo of you and your son, but he's going to be VERY tall, if that's how tall he is at 12 - yikes!


Thanks for all the kind words. FF, that was indeed a rope belt yesterday. Upr, my wife has some cousins who are 6'5" and above. I believe he's headed in that direction. He already wears a size 12 shoe!

I echo everyone else's thoughts on Leamderthal's postings. You have a wonderful sense of style (I loved yesterday's tie) and your fits are spot on.

Lastly, Upr, I always enjoy your odd jacket combos. I think this may be one of the most underrated attributes of your style. It's always well done.

Hart Schaffner Marx suit
S&M light blue shirt
Chipp2 madder
AE belt and shoes


----------



## TheoProf

fiftyforfifty said:


> Great pic


Thank you!


----------



## upr_crust

TheoProf;1800241Upr said:


> Size 12 feet at the age of 12 - them's some big paws on that puppy . Your son may be a prime candidate for MTM clothing when he comes of age (let him go into a profession wherein he earns enough money to pay for such things himself!).
> 
> As for sports jacket ensembles, I have only a limited number of sports jackets, certainly in comparison to my suit collection, and I had to offload a number of sports jackets recently, as they were too large, and they made a fine gift to a friend who is a bit larger than my current self, and for whom my castoffs are like gold.


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice look Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Today marks the return of unseasonably warm and humid weather - a rerun of August - for the next few days, and the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Untie Your Tie" (i.e. put together a suited ensemble without neckwear). The confluence of these two facts has resulted in today's attire - a last huzzah for my white linen suit, before it retires for the season, visiting first my alterations tailor (it's a bit big on me these days), then my dry cleaner, before it hibernates for the winter, and worn without a tie.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## TheoProf

Today:
Vintage English Shop of Princeton blazer
S&M chambray shirt
NM knit tie
LE tailored fit trousers
AE belt and shoes


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
CT shirt
Drake's tie
AE Fifth Aves


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Mike. (The top picture came out in some odd colors, but the bottom two probably look like something you would wear and are pretty sharp.)


----------



## Howard

Crusty, those are some sharp shoes.


----------



## IT_cyclist

TheoProf said:


> Today:
> Vintage English Shop of Princeton blazer
> S&M chambray shirt
> NM knit tie
> LE tailored fit trousers
> AE belt and shoes


Another nice rig today. You keep coming up with them.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> Crusty, those are some sharp shoes.


+1. And congratulations on the need to visit the tailor.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

FLMike said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> CT shirt
> Drake's tie
> AE Fifth Aves


Entire attire is awesome, but shoes and tie are superb


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, those are some sharp shoes.


Thank you, Howard.



IT_cyclist said:


> +1. And congratulations on the need to visit the tailor.


Thank you, IT, but I think that it is more that Brooks made their suit overly capacious, rather than any act of dietetic virtue on my part.

With weather predictions for highs of 33C/92F, with humidity making it feel like 37C/98F, a linen shirt and khakis is as dressed up as I'm getting today.

Shirt - Lewin
Trews - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust,
you wear your casual rigs every bit as impressively as you do your seemingly endless wardrobe of business attire...clearly you are a man comfortable in his own skin! Today's rig just shouts out "casual, comfortable style....done my way." The real shocker is, short of some of your accessories and a shirt branded BB rather than Lewin, I can replicate that rig from my wardrobe. Gee, I must be learning from your example. Thanks for the inspiration! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Eagle, but, considering the temperature not only outside, but in the subway tunnels, a linen shirt was the only solution to the eternal problem of "what to wear today". As it is, today's khakis were re-tailored by my alterations tailor a while ago, cut down from when they (and I) were a blousier size. Not a great deal of thought was expended in assembling today's attire, but perhaps I am beginning to get the hang of this "dressing up" thing, such that it's a reflex reaction .



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Upr_crust,
> you wear your casual rigs every bit as impressively as you do your seemingly endless wardrobe of business attire...clearly you are a man comfortable in his own skin! Today's rig just shouts out "casual, comfortable style....done my way." The real shocker is, short of some of your accessories and a shirt branded BB rather than Lewin, I can replicate that rig from my wardrobe. Gee, I must be learning from your example. Thanks for the inspiration! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Upr_crust,
> you wear your casual rigs every bit as impressively as you do your seemingly endless wardrobe of business attire...clearly you are a man comfortable in his own skin! Today's rig just shouts out "casual, comfortable style....done my way." The real shocker is, short of some of your accessories and a shirt branded BB rather than Lewin, I can replicate that rig from my wardrobe. Gee, I must be learning from your example. *Thanks for the inspiration!* :thumbs-up:


I agree with Eagle, thanks for the inspiration to help me dress well.


----------



## ran23

Probably my last summer outfit of the season. Light blue summer blazer, white pressed khakis, white Eagleshirt Makers PPBD with BB multi colour cotton tie. Men's Whse suede wingtips. Did get a 'Very dapper Sir' from Trader Joe's.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I agree with Eagle, thanks for the inspiration to help me dress well.


Thank you, Howard.

Today, the weather in NYC has cooled off and dried out considerably, so I'm back to suits. Today's shirt is a new acquisition, my first from Kamakura, and was part of a group of shirts marketed as selected by Kamau Hosten, a "new York fashionista", and a personal acquaintance of mine. I've been wanting to try Kamakura for a while, and Kamau's connection to the shop sealed the deal. I will say that the fabric is quite soft, as is the construction (very little if any stiffening in the collar and cuffs), and when they say "slim fit", they mean it. We shall see how the shirt launders, but it is so far, quite nice.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - BB
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand











Finally, if new acquisitions of clothes on my part are seen to slow down, it is only for the acquisition of furnishings for the new apartment. An example of such is shown below:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, love that you went tab collar for your Kamakura shirt. I've had my eye on that store for a long time and just need to pull the trigger. Is the tab collar button or snap closure? 

That rug is outstanding and you are now passing the Fading Fasts in your stage of apartment renovating. We had a bunch of issues come up during renovation and where really glad to get in back in April. Our plan had been to then work on things like you are - rugs, furniture, etc. - but we were both so burned out by the renovation, that we have done almost nothing and are just enjoying being in the apartment and not dealing with a contractor's crew all the time. 

That said, as we have very little furniture, no rugs, nothing on the walls (or floors), the place does echo a bit. Once our enthusiasm and energy returns, we'll get going, but as of now, you are passing us by. That is a beautiful rug - very classic, elegant and tasteful, just like your outfits. Enjoy


----------



## upr_crust

FF, the tab collar was the "hook" for the shirt's purchase, along with Kamau's involvement in the shirt's marketing. I can also vouch for the uniquely Japanese level of customer service for the shop - I received a handwritten post card from my salesperson at the Brookfield Place Kamakura shop after purchase.

As for furniture purchases vs. renovation efforts, these have been ongoing simultaneously, partially due to overly ambitious projections of completion times from our contractor. We've been buying new furniture for some months, and a good deal of it has been delivered to the apartment already, which has been something of a problem for the contractors to work around. (We've restrained ourselves from deliveries of anything else large until work is further along.)

The rug shown is the fourth one bought for the new place - the smallest and least expensive, as it happens. The colors in the photo posted are not entirely accurate - the colors are earthen reds and ochers. I will have to post photos of the other rugs when they're laid, but I can tell you that I'm very popular with the sales staff at Bloomingdale's furniture department, which was having an 80% off sale on their Oriental rugs when I needed rugs for various areas of the apartment.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, love that you went tab collar for your Kamakura shirt. I've had my eye on that store for a long time and just need to pull the trigger. Is the tab collar button or snap closure?
> 
> That rug is outstanding and you are now passing the Fading Fasts in your stage of apartment renovating. We had a bunch of issues come up during renovation and where really glad to get in back in April. Our plan had been to then work on things like you are - rugs, furniture, etc. - but we were both so burned out by the renovation, that we have done almost nothing and are just enjoying being in the apartment and not dealing with a contractor's crew all the time.
> 
> That said, as we have very little furniture, no rugs, nothing on the walls (or floors), the place does echo a bit. Once our enthusiasm and energy returns, we'll get going, but as of now, you are passing us by. That is a beautiful rug - very classic, elegant and tasteful, just like your outfits. Enjoy


----------



## upr_crust

FF, as an addendum to my last comments, the tab collar shirt uses a button, not a snap, which is a bit trickier to fiddle with but the collar band is fairly high, and the tabs accommodate thicker ties (not always the case with tab collar shirts).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> FF, as an addendum to my last comments, the tab collar shirt uses a button, not a snap, which is a bit trickier to fiddle with but the collar band is fairly high, and the tabs accommodate thicker ties (not always the case with tab collar shirts).


As a guy who likes throwback, even if trickier, I'm a fan of the button tab over the snap and really like the stud tab collar (had a few from Abercrombie and Fitch back when it was its original self - those shirts died a natural death well over a decade ago). And completely understand the "space" issue; as you noted, the Kamakura one looks more accommodating than most.

You are doing the apartment the right way as things take so long that you have to move it all simultaneously if you want to get it done in a reasonable amount of time. We were just not mentally there to make all the decisions that requires while still making all the renovation decisions and dealing with all the crises-of-the-moment issues that come up during renovation.

More than anything we had "decision fatigue" and said, "what the heck, the stores will be more than happy to take our money in the future."

Your rugs sound outstanding. We spent an afternoon at ABC looking at rugs and realized we just were too exhausted to do all that - hence, our echo chamber apartment. That said, I kind of like the monk-like austerity we have going. The floors and walls are all freshly done, we have a few nice pieces of furniture in - so the place has a clean, simple almost Shaker-inspired feel. That said, every single person who come up here asks when our "stuff is coming, when we are going to finish."


----------



## upr_crust

I've had all three forms of tab collar - snap, button, and stud - and button tabs are the ones that have the longest potential life span. Snaps inevitably get crushed somewhere in the commercial laundering process, and the loops for stud tab collars have a tendency to tear (mine came from the Shirt Store, some 20+ years ago, when Carol Konop owned it, and the shirts were made in Pennsylvania, not Pakistan, as they are now).

As both my husband and I are in IT, the concept of a Gantt chart, and the shortest possible path for completion of a project is ingrained into out DNA. As it is, he's more anxious to move than am I, as I will have to sort through 30 years worth of accumulated junk, exercising the "keep/sell/donate/dispose" process.

As for carpets, I was less than impressed with the Oriental carpets at ABC, in comparison to Bloomingdale's. Granted, when the prices for the rugs at Bloomingdale's were full-on, the numbers were nothing short of absurd, but rug merchandising seems to be the process of raising prices, then giving hefty discounts. The variety of rugs can be alternately dazzling or daunting - I can well understand how the selection process can wear down the unprepared. Of the four rugs I bought, two were Iranian, and two were Pakistani - all hand knotted (allegedly). The Iranian rugs were more expensive, and heavier in weight by square foot, the Pakistani rugs were in brighter color schemes, and in patterns more adapted to Western decor, IMHO. I believe that all the rugs in question will complement the three Iranian rugs I already own.



Fading Fast said:


> As a guy who likes throwback, even if trickier, I'm a fan of the button tab over the snap and really like the stud tab collar (had a few from Abercrombie and Fitch back when it was its original self - those shirts died a natural death well over a decade ago). And completely understand the "space" issue; as you noted, the Kamakura one looks more accommodating than most.
> 
> You are doing the apartment the right way as things take so long that you have to move it all simultaneously if you want to get it done in a reasonable amount of time. We were just not mentally there to make all the decisions that requires while still making all the renovation decisions and dealing with all the crises-of-the-moment issues that come up during renovation.
> 
> More than anything we had "decision fatigue" and said, "what the heck, the stores will be more than happy to take our money in the future."
> 
> Your rugs sound outstanding. We spent an afternoon at ABC looking at rugs and realized we just were too exhausted to do all that - hence, our echo chamber apartment. That said, I kind of like the monk-like austerity we have going. The floors and walls are all freshly done, we have a few nice pieces of furniture in - so the place has a clean, simple almost Shaker-inspired feel. That said, every single person who come up here asks when our "stuff is coming, when we are going to finish."


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...As for carpets, I was less than impressed with the Oriental carpets at ABC, in comparison to Bloomingdale's. Granted, when the prices for the rugs at Bloomingdale's were full-on, the numbers were nothing short of absurd, but rug merchandising seems to be the process of raising prices, then giving hefty discounts. The variety of rugs can be alternately dazzling or daunting - I can well understand how the selection process can wear down the unprepared. Of the four rugs I bought, two were Iranian, and two were Pakistani - all hand knotted (allegedly). The Iranian rugs were more expensive, and heavier in weight by square foot, the Pakistani rugs were in brighter color schemes, and in patterns more adapted to Western decor, IMHO. I believe that all the rugs in question will complement the three Iranian rugs I already own.


I have no doubt that many rug merchants / stores are honest businesses that sincerely represent, with probity, the distinctions in the massive variety of rugs - this region versus that, hand versus machine, better hand versus less skilled, this tribal region has been doing it for x number of centuries, et al. - which drives the prices, but many times it feels slippery - as if you're being told a story form whole cloth.


----------



## upr_crust

Understand that I was less casting aspersions on rug merchants (or Bloomingdale's) with their pricing policies vis-a-vis the quality of their goods than noting that rugs can vary wildly in price, and for reasons that might not be obvious to the unfamiliar. As it was, even my husband, a total novice at looking at Oriental carpets, noted that there were major differences in pattern and knots per square inch between different rug-making regions, and even within the same region, we saw rugs that were more well-made than others, and that there were certain centers of rug manufacture the goods from which seemed to carry an extra cachet (with prices to match) even allowing for a uniformity of density of knots per square inch across several regions.



Fading Fast said:


> I have no doubt that many rug merchants / stores are honest businesses that sincerely represent, with probity, the distinctions in the massive variety of rugs - this region versus that, hand versus machine, better hand versus less skilled, this tribal region has been doing it for x number of centuries, et al. - which drives the prices, but many times it feels slippery - as if you're being told a story form whole cloth.


----------



## upr_crust

Due to technical issues with AAAC this morning, today's posting will be done this evening - stay tuned.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Howard

lovely tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> lovely tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

It continues to be pleasant weather in NYC this week.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Theo Faberge/St. Petersburg Collection, London
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial


----------



## upr_crust

The weather is reverting to summer temperatures and humidity today, at least for the day, and I've got a members' reception at the Modern to attend this evening, so this is today's rig - light enough to handle the heat, and outre enough to handle the crowds at MoMA.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Paul Stuart (C & J)


----------



## TheoProf

Looking a little wrinkled and disheveled after lecturing twice this morning. Two down, one to go.


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty, without the tie.


----------



## LordSmoke

Preamble: been a confused couple of weeks. First week of the semester punctuated by a Hermine. Department lost most of its computing equipment when the ac went down and the heat triggered the sprinklers. IT is either walking around like zombies or running around in near panic. But, mostly on track for me, so...

Seersucker!

This is a bold move for me. Didn't want to invest a lot, but I have had my eye on this suit for several years. Whenever it went on end-of-summer sale, though, one or more of the separate pieces would not be in my size. Caught it just right this year, and it created quite a stir today, the first day I've worn it. People were stopping me in the parking garage saying, "Nice suit!"

I recognize that some folks would say this is inappropriate after Labor Day, but I live in the South - Florida, in particular. So, I say any day it can get over 90F is good enough. Next week, I will break out my cream silk and linen.

suit - Paul Fredrick 
tie - Robert Talbott
ps - Tie Bar
cufflinks - turtles, a recent gift from my mom
shoes - Allen Edmonds McAllister, walnut


----------



## upr_crust

TheoProf, yesterday's jacket is a good silhouette for you.

Thank you, Howard.

Congratulations, Lord Smoke - very nice ensemble. I believe in dressing for the weather, not the calendar, so wear the seersucker in good health until it's too cold to do so.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "all blues but navy blue". I believe today's attire fits that bill.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J

https://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq248/upr_crust/upr_crust009/IMG_2013_zpsqo4vkobw.jpg[/IMG][/URL

[URL="https://s452.photobucket.com/user/upr_crust/media/upr_crust009/IMG_2014_zps1fjpmjq0.jpg.html"]


----------



## TheoProf

Today:
J Press navy suit
Brooks Oxford cloth tie
Brooks shirt
AE shoes and belt


----------



## FLMike

Dayg said:


> I am wearing a Banana Republic T shirt, Ralph Lauren tie, Zara pants, and a cool tie clip by Hambolu.
> 
> .......


You're wearing a tie with a T shirt? Now that I'd like to see!


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> You're wearing a tie with a T shirt? Now that I'd like to see!


It's the latest in troll fashion, or, more accurately, troll fashion in the service of attempting free advertising.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> It's the latest in troll fashion, or, more accurately, troll fashion in the service of attempting free advertising.


Yeah, I kind of figured that....even without clicking on the link. Obviously not a very bright troll.


----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> You're wearing a tie with a T shirt? Now that I'd like to see!


never saw that style before.


----------



## upr_crust

Today I am playing "suit roulette" - taking a suit out of the archives, where it has sat unworn for several months, and seeing whether or not it fits. I believe that today was moderately successful in that regard. A change in the suit rotation, in any case.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston


----------



## cellochris

upr_crust said:


>


upr_crust, I've been meaning to tell you how much I enjoy this PS fold! I've used it several times since I first saw you post it a while back.

That is all


----------



## TheoProf

Dressing casual today. No classes to teach, but two long meetings and a trip to the dentist are on my agenda for the day. Not sure which I'm looking forward to the least! 

S&M chambray shirt
BB Fitzgerald Irish linen trews
AE suede belt and shoes


----------



## eagle2250

Nice job on the day's rig, my friend, but were it me, I would be wearing appropriate body armor to the dentist. Perhaps a substantial Kevlar mouth guard would do the trick? LOL.


----------



## Howard

nice choice of suit Crusty.


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> Dressing casual today. No classes to teach, but two long meetings and a trip to the dentist are on my agenda for the day. Not sure which I'm looking forward to the least!
> 
> S&M chambray shirt
> BB Fitzgerald Irish linen trews
> AE suede belt and shoes


Is it a regular check-up?


----------



## TheoProf

My son is dressed more appropriately for this thread than I am today. TheoProf junior makes me proud. He chose his rig for school pics today, and I think he shows pretty good taste for a twelve year-old!


----------



## TheoProf

Howard said:


> Is it a regular check-up?


The first cavity in my life. Bummer.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf, your son looks great and has much more sartorial acumen than I did (and most do) at his age - you got him on a great trajectory.

Also, I really like your snuff suede longwings. I have just spent some limited budget money on a herringbone wool sport coat - but snuff suede foot attire of some kind is high on the list when funds allow. 

My one small quibble with your outfit is the shirt, IMHO, does't quite work, but I'm not sure why. I've gone back and forth and it might be the color doesn't harmonize well with the pants - not enough contrast maybe or the hues are off (could be my screen) or maybe the collar looks to me like it is asking for a tie. It might even be the fit as it almost appears to be pulling at your shoulders and then rumpling the rest of the way. 

But still a good looking outfit overall - my comment only reflects the high standard you have already established for yourself.


----------



## TheoProf

Fading Fast said:


> TheoProf, your son looks great and has much more sartorial acumen than I did (and most do) at his age - you got him on a great trajectory.
> 
> Also, I really like your snuff suede longwings. I have just spent some limited budget money on a herringbone wool sport coat - but snuff suede foot attire of some kind is high on the list when funds allow.
> 
> My one small quibble with your outfit is the shirt, IMHO, does't quite work, but I'm not sure why. I've gone back and forth and it might be the color doesn't harmonize well with the pants - not enough contrast maybe or the hues are off (could be my screen) or maybe the collar looks to me like it is asking for a tie. It might even be the fit as it almost appears to be pulling at your shoulders and then rumpling the rest of the way.
> 
> But still a good looking outfit overall - my comment only reflects the high standard you have already established for yourself.


Thanks for the kind words especially about my son. I agree, of course, but I'm far from a neutral observer. 

As for the quibble, I agree on all counts. Although, the fit looks partially off due to the way I'm standing, but you're right it is slightly tight in the shoulders. Ultimately, I think I'll have to go MTM someday due to having broader shoulders than the rest of my frame would suggest. For example, BB Milano shirts for me perfectly except for the same slight shoulder tightness.

The shirt has been a bit of a sartorial unicorn for me. I knew it would be a problem when I bought it. I think it's pretty universally true that the longer you hang around this site the better judgment you gain in wardrobe purchases. However, every so often a particular piece catches your eye that you know is going to be difficult to incorporate due to color or style/formality dissonance (collar, fabric, and color in this case). You know all this but buy it anyway. This is what happened to me, and I've been trying it with different combinations and nothing looks quite right.

As always, thanks for the kind words and feedback.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf said:


> ...As for the quibble, I agree on all counts. Although, the fit looks partially off due to the way I'm standing, but you're right it is slightly tight in the shoulders. Ultimately, I think I'll have to go MTM someday due to having broader shoulders than the rest of my frame would suggest. For example, BB Milano shirts for me perfectly except for the same slight shoulder tightness....


A less-expensive option than MTM, might be buying the right fit in the shoulders in OTR shirts and having the body taken in by a tailor. When I used to buy a lot of business shirts, I did this as it was meaningfully less expensive than MTM. The key in a shirt, like a sport / suit jacket is shoulder fit. If that's good, taking in the body is very doable.



TheoProf said:


> ...The shirt has been a bit of a sartorial unicorn for me. I knew it would be a problem when I bought it. I think it's pretty universally true that the longer you hang around this site the better judgment you gain in wardrobe purchases. However, every so often a particular piece catches your eye that you know is going to be difficult to incorporate due to color or style/formality dissonance (collar, fabric, and color in this case). You know all this but buy it anyway. This is what happened to me, and I've been trying it with different combinations and nothing looks quite right. ....


"Sartorial unicorn" well said. And, yes, I've bought a few myself. Like you, I've been in the store and I know I'm just creating a challenge for myself, but heck, I like it, I want it and I'll figure it out later (which I don't always do, but eventually, Good Will benefits).


----------



## Howard

TheoProf your son looks handsome.


----------



## TheoProf

Fading Fast said:


> A less-expensive option than MTM, might be buying the right fit in the shoulders in OTR shirts and having the body taken in by a tailor. When I used to buy a lot of business shirts, I did this as it was meaningfully less expensive than MTM. The key in a shirt, like a sport / suit jacket is shoulder fit. If that's good, taking in the body is very doable.


This is great advice. Thank you.



Fading Fast said:


> "Sartorial unicorn" well said. And, yes, I've bought a few myself. Like you, I've been in the store and I know I'm just creating a challenge for myself, but heck, I like it, I want it and I'll figure it out later (which I don't always do, but eventually, Good Will benefits).


Glad to hear I'm not the only veteran on this site who still does this from time to time. 


Howard said:


> TheoProf your son looks handsome.


Many thanks Howard. He gets his good looks from his mom.


----------



## Leanderthal

Good evening, gentlemen. Been a little while for me here. Glad to see that everyone is still looking top notch! Fall is finally coming along, and I've been waiting all summer to try out some darker colors and layers. Here is a couple of fits from this weekend:
First time trying out corduroy trousers






































Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

No fit pics from today (it's to be rainy and nasty in NYC today), but a couple of shots from last night's one year anniversary dinner with my husband, at the Leopard at des Artistes, where our wedding dinner was held. A good time was had by all (along with a lot of food!).


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Congrats - I remember the wedding pictures (and, I believe, you two wore pretty sharp matching or echoing outfits). 

BTW, a friend of mine just moved into the building one over from des Artistes (also a former artist studio building - his living room ceiling is 14' or 16' tall with a massive window - it's really cool). He has similar renovation story woes to tell like we do. 

N.B. Nice to see that despite the change in ownership, the naked nymphs are still on the wall.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, FF. Your memory of our wedding suits is correct - the same suit and waistcoats (an extravagance from Favourbrook in London), with similar but not identical shirts and ties.

West 67th St. between Central Park West and Columbus has any number of buildings originally designed as artists' ateliers, with double-height ceilings in the main living area - the Hotel des Artistes is merely the most famous of them. It is a very lovely block on which to live.

For the record, I believe the murals of naked nymphs (all the work of the illustrator Howard Chandler Christy) are landmarked, such that they will continue to romp over the shoulders of diners for the foreseeable future. The murals certainly make the space special.



Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Congrats - I remember the wedding pictures (and, I believe, you two wore pretty sharp matching or echoing outfits).
> 
> BTW, a friend of mine just moved into the building one over from des Artistes (also a former artist studio building - his living room ceiling is 14' or 16' tall with a massive window - it's really cool). He has similar renovation story woes to tell like we do.
> 
> N.B. Nice to see that despite the change in ownership, the naked nymphs are still on the wall.


----------



## Howard

nice photo of you and your husband.


----------



## RaulM

Jeans, tshirt and tennis


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> No fit pics from today (it's to be rainy and nasty in NYC today), but a couple of shots from last night's one year anniversary dinner with my husband, at the Leopard at des Artistes, where our wedding dinner was held. A good time was had by all (along with a lot of food!).


Congratulations!

You're a very well turned out couple!

I don't get around much anymore, and was intrigued by the lovely art work in your photo's, so I had to google the venue. What a gorgeous dining room! Absolutely stunning!

But then I came to photos of the food, and now I'm hungry.


----------



## upr_crust

cellochris said:


> upr_crust, I've been meaning to tell you how much I enjoy this PS fold! I've used it several times since I first saw you post it a while back. That is all


Glad that my PS fold is of use to you - please enjoy.



Howard said:


> nice photo of you and your husband.


Thank you, Howard.



Flanderian said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You're a very well turned out couple!
> 
> I don't get around much anymore, and was intrigued by the lovely art work in your photo's, so I had to google the venue. What a gorgeous dining room! Absolutely stunning!
> 
> But then I came to photos of the food, and now I'm hungry.


The food is quite good at the Leopard, as is the service and the ambience - very civilized. There's a very good reason that you're hungry .

After a day of rain and threatening skies, it's still overcast, but dry, so I've venturing out in a suit again. Caldendrically, it's still summer, until tomorrow, which is good, as it will be rather warm today, and I've chosen a summer weight suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

The weather is warm, but drier today, and I'm continuing with summer weight suits for this week.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - AE Seven


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What color is that tie you're wearing?


----------



## LordSmoke

:thumbs up:
Two sharpe looking guys...


upr_crust said:


> No fit pics from today (it's to be rainy and nasty in NYC today), but a couple of shots from last night's one year anniversary dinner with my husband, at the Leopard at des Artistes, where our wedding dinner was held. A good time was had by all (along with a lot of food!).


----------



## LordSmoke

And two more...


TheoProf said:


> My son is dressed more appropriately for this thread than I am today. TheoProf junior makes me proud. He chose his rig for school pics today, and I think he shows pretty good taste for a twelve year-old!


----------



## g3org3y

@Theoprof - Great look. Must have had a good teacher. 

@upr - congrats on the one year anniversary. :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, What color is that tie you're wearing?


Yesterday's tie was "coral" - a light pinkish orange.



LordSmoke said:


> :thumbs up:
> Two sharpe looking guys...


Thank you, Lord Smoke


g3org3y said:


> @upr - congrats on the one year anniversary. :beer:


Thank you g3org3y.

The weather remains pleasant and not too hot, so I'm giving the suit from Sunday evening's festivities another airing, though the most festive thing I'm scheduled for today is a dental cleaning.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed, London
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
PS - PRL
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Today's attire reflects the fact that it is Friday, and that it is supposed to be a summer-like day today - sunny, warm, but with low humidity, the last summery day for this season, I expect, hence the yellow bow tie.

Blazer, trousers, shirt, shoes - BB
Bow tie - No name brand, from Daffy's, NYC
PS - Alain Figaret


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I guess it's almost time to put on those overcoats again?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> Crusty, I guess it's almost time to put on those overcoats again?


Oh, please say it ain't so! I'm not ready to freeze.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I guess it's almost time to put on those overcoats again?


Not quite yet - we may have weather that is in between freezing and boiling - once upon a time, it was called "fall".



IT_cyclist said:


> Oh, please say it ain't so! I'm not ready to freeze.


Nor am I - at least not yet.

A few pictures from this evening, when my husband and I had dinner outside, at a restaurant in Battery Park City, with the Freedom Tower in the background. As it happens, the Friday Challenge at That Other Website was "outdoor photograph", so I was, unexpectedly, able to join in the fun.


----------



## Howard

very nice.


----------



## AbleRiot

I see you were up for some pizza 



upr_crust said:


> A few pictures from this evening, when my husband and I had dinner outside, at a restaurant in Battery Park City, with the Freedom Tower


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice.


Thank you, Howard.



AbleRiot said:


> I see you were up for some pizza


Pizza and pasta, as it happens - Inatesso has excellent pasta as well as excellent pizza.

The weather has cooled down to fall-like temperatures in NYC, so I can indulge my taste for three-piece suits - at least today.

Suit - RLPL
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - The Queen's Gallery, Buckingham Palace
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great looking rig, as always. Love the Griffin emblazoned cufflinks! But I must ask, how do you maintain the svelte profile, eating "pizza and pasta" for dinner? I am envious! LOL.


----------



## Jimbo2

*New York theft!*

Sir Crust: While you were out eating pizza, someone stole your rug! :surprised:

Mrs. Jimbo just returned from a three week holiday in Italy (commencing with Mother Theresa's canonization) and brought me four wonderful ties from Florence.

FANTASTIC look, and wonderful tie!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Great looking rig, as always. Love the Griffin emblazoned cufflinks! But I must ask, how do you maintain the svelte profile, eating "pizza and pasta" for dinner? I am envious! LOL.


The cufflinks have the lion and unicorn rampant as does the heraldic shield of the House of Windsor.

As for svelteness vs. a diet with pizza and pasta, the secret is that during the work week, such food is not consumed, and much time is spent at the gym, removing calories.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust: While you were out eating pizza, someone stole your rug! :surprised:
> 
> Mrs. Jimbo just returned from a three week holiday in Italy (commencing with Mother Theresa's canonization) and brought me four wonderful ties from Florence.
> 
> FANTASTIC look, and wonderful tie!


Thank you, Jimbo. The rugs are not stolen - merely have been shipped off for cleaning, to be delivered to the new digs,so you won't be seeing them for a while, until we move to the new apartment.


----------



## Leanderthal

This ensemble came with a wide range of opinions! Me personally, I loved it. 
















Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Acct2000

For me, the vest and the jacket together are too much; either with a plainer counterpart could work.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What's that chain on your vest?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, What's that chain on your vest?


That's my watch chain, Howard - it has a compass on one end, and a pocket watch on the other.

It's Tuesday, and rather grey and damp in NYC today. In honor of the weather, I am channeling my inner stodginess.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Ferragamo
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - no brand name, gotten from Century 21 (the downtown discounter, not the real estate broker)
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur


----------



## CLTesquire

Well, after an absence for no real reason other than "life" here goes:











Suit: Southwick
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Alden


----------



## Howard

looking good Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Nice to see you back, CLTesquire!


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> Nice to see you back, CLTesquire!


Glad to be back Upr!

I'm particularly excited that it's suit weather in North Carolina again. This summer has been something else.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> looking good Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



CLTesquire said:


> Glad to be back Upr! I'm particularly excited that it's suit weather in North Carolina again. This summer has been something else.


It was only a bit less awful further north, but that, happily, seems to be a thing of the past.

My husband and I are having dinner with a former colleague and his "significant other", after giving them the five-cent tour of the work-in-progress that eventually will be our new home. Thought that I would try to get one more wearing out of today's suit before it would look too out of season.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J


----------



## CLTesquire

No client meetings today so a bit of business casual. It's also a bit cooler outside so I can finally wear this blazer I acquired this summer. The weather forecast implies that rain may occur today so appropriate footwear found its way into the rig.













Blazer: Samuelsohn
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Robert Jensen
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## Howard

very nice tie Esquire.


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> very nice tie Esquire.


Thank you Howard!


----------



## LordSmoke

Welcome back, CLTesquire!
Nice rigs. You need more shirt cuff showing.


----------



## upr_crust

It's Thursday, and permanently overcast for the day, it seems. I've got a members' "do" at the Met Museum this evening, and I've also been given the responsibility of organizing the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, for which this week's theme is "blue and green", hence today's color choices.

Suit & tie - Tyrwhitt
Shirt & PS - BB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Boots - Cheaney


----------



## CLTesquire

Be kind to yourself Upr. The responsibility for the Friday Challenge falls on the winner of the last Challenge. So congrats!

As for myself, I'm leaving at 11:30 to play in a charity golf tournament so this is all that I could must for the 3.5 hours I'll be at the office today. Wish me luck, I haven't swung a golf club in months!









Blazer: BB
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Ratio
Tie: Yellow Hook Neckties
Shoes: Crockett & Jones


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Be kind to yourself Upr. The responsibility for the Friday Challenge falls on the winner of the last Challenge. So congrats!


Not quite. I was the honorable second place finisher, but the winner is traveling (to the US, as it happens), and at his request, I took on the role of challenge coordinator, so, some of the honor, all of the headaches .


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, What are you going to see at The Met?


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

Solid Navy Suit: Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Ave
Blue/Green Check Shirt: Sarar
Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren (Made in Italy)
Light Blue PS: Sarar
Shoes: Burgandy AE Strands

Something bothers me about the sleeve length on this shirt vs. the Suit. As I can't show any cuff with this shirt when wearing this particular suit but can do when wearing anything else.

I got it tailored at Saks where I bought it onsale and let's just say I was very unimpressed with the whole experience.


----------



## Dhaller

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Solid Navy Suit: Samuelsohn for Saks Fifth Ave
> Blue/Green Check Shirt: Sarar
> Tie: Polo Ralph Lauren (Made in Italy)
> Light Blue PS: Sarar
> Shoes: Burgandy AE Strands
> 
> Something bothers me about the sleeve length on this shirt vs. the Suit. As I can't show any cuff with this shirt when wearing this particular suit but can do when wearing anything else.
> 
> I got it tailored at Saks where I bought it onsale and let's just say I was very unimpressed with the whole experience.


Well, the suit's sleeves are too long.

It's a Samuelsohn suit, so it's got "good bones", but in general it needs a bit of attention from a tailor; I have to assume you have the pick of the tailor litter in DC, so it's worth a little project to fine one. Worth it!

DH


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> It's Thursday, and permanently overcast for the day, it seems. I've got a members' "do" at the Met Museum this evening, and I've also been given the responsibility of organizing the Friday Challenge at That Other Website, for which this week's theme is "blue and green", hence today's color choices.
> 
> Suit & tie - Tyrwhitt
> Shirt & PS - BB
> Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
> Boots - Cheaney


Awesome, emerald green cuff lings are in style, look great.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty, What are you going to see at The Met?


We saw "Jerusalem 1000-1400 - Every People Under Heaven"



fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome, emerald green cuff lings are in style, look great.


Thanks 50-4-50

The week is ending with occasional rain today, and it's an early morning for me, so forgive any bags you might see under my eyes.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, with the rain today - currently pinging off my window - do you wear a rain coat as well on a day like this or just wing it with the umbrella. I'll wing it on days like this, but I'm also not wearing a beautiful New & Lingwood suit?


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

Dhaller said:


> Well, the suit's sleeves are too long.
> 
> It's a Samuelsohn suit, so it's got "good bones", but in general it needs a bit of attention from a tailor; I have to assume you have the pick of the tailor litter in DC, so it's worth a little project to fine one. Worth it!
> 
> DH


The sleeve situation is weird because when I wear any other shirt with this suit it works and vice versa.

How does it look otherwise? As I mentioned I did have it tailored by Saks Fitfh Ave.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, with the rain today - currently pinging off my window - do you wear a rain coat as well on a day like this or just wing it with the umbrella. I'll wing it on days like this, but I'm also not wearing a beautiful New & Lingwood suit?


I am chancing it with only an umbrella today, but I am not planning on being out of doors for long periods of time, either, and I watch my weather app on my phone like a hawk.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...and I watch my weather app on my phone like a hawk.


You're the best - very funny, but I fully get it.


----------



## upr_crust

A special weekend edition - dinner at Le Bernardin with husband and Bernoulli, visiting from out of town.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman











Finally, a "lifestyle" photo - dessert at the restaurant:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Upr, I know I could never pick a favorite suit of yours, but that one would be in the running. The pattern / fabric looks incredible and the fit is spot freakin' on. 

From the small window your photo opens into the rest of the restaurant, it appears (inconclusively) that the other men at the restaurant dressed in suit as well. If so, nice to see a few places left where that happens. 

On your plate, I'm seeing a drizzle of white chocolate, and either dark chocolate or raspberry sauce, shaved white and dark chocolate, a chocolate mousse (or maybe ice-cream) and what the heck is the round item on top? Was I even close on anything?


----------



## Howard

Crusty,I'm jealous of your choice of places to eat. How was your dinner?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Upr, I know I could never pick a favorite suit of yours, but that one would be in the running. The pattern / fabric looks incredible and the fit is spot freakin' on.
> 
> From the small window your photo opens into the rest of the restaurant, it appears (inconclusively) that the other men at the restaurant dressed in suit as well. If so, nice to see a few places left where that happens.
> 
> On your plate, I'm seeing a drizzle of white chocolate, and either dark chocolate or raspberry sauce, shaved white and dark chocolate, a chocolate mousse (or maybe ice-cream) and what the heck is the round item on top? Was I even close on anything?


FF thank you for the kind comments, and the dessert directly in front of me was various forms of chocolate, save for the "round item on top", which was a cherry soaked in cassis. Some of the chocolate shavings/dribblings were smoked chocolate, a very odd sensation - like chocolate and bacon together.

As for the other patrons, many gentlemen were in jackets, though fewer were in jackets and ties, but the crowd at least looked as if they were dressed for a special occasion, which is any dinner at Le Bernardin, a superb restaurant. Our table was, of course, fully suited, with Bernoulli and I in three piece suits, and my husband in a two piece suit from Paul Stuart.



Howard said:


> Crusty,I'm jealous of your choice of places to eat. How was your dinner?


Dinner was superb, as I stated above, but one pays dearly for the privilege of dining at Le Bernardin, and one better like fish, because the entire menu is based on seafood.


----------



## upr_crust

Back to more normal life - the beginning of the work week.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> FF thank you for the kind comments, and the dessert directly in front of me was various forms of chocolate, save for the "round item on top", which was a cherry soaked in cassis. Some of the chocolate shavings/dribblings were smoked chocolate, a very odd sensation - like chocolate and bacon together....


While the cherry soaked in cassis sounds like everything a maraschino cherry wants to be but isn't, my experience with overly elaborate desserts is that they tend to miss the mark: even when the flavors are interesting, they don't inspire great enjoyment, just curiosity or a moment if piquancy, but not full satisfaction.

I love bacon, I love chocolate and I love sweet-and-salty, but I have yet to find a bacon-chocolate combination that didn't leave me disappointed. I know you said the chocolate was smoked - i.e., there wasn't bacon itself in it - but I'm not surprised your impression was "odd" and not "delicious."


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice suspenders.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Back to more normal life - the beginning of the work week.
> 
> Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - BB
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


beautiful tie I like it a lot.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, nice suspenders.





fiftyforfifty said:


> beautiful tie I like it a lot.


Thank you, gentlemen.

I am off work today, needing to be available to take delivery of some furniture at my new apartment this afternoon, then an early dinner with my husband and Bernoulli. I will do a few errands around the home this morning, then my pop off to Paul Stuart to see what temptations might await me for the fall season, before heading to the new place to await a delivery truck.

Jacket - BB MTM
Shirt & trousers - BB
Bow tie - Paul Stuart 
PS - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust:
It is hard to imagine that one could be dressed any more elegantly for a day off! My friend, you have just raised the bar to an even higher level.


----------



## CLTesquire

Well golf last week was successful and our team finished second. Yesterday I took a half day and did a little shopping in the afternoon and found a new addition to the fall/winter wardrobe. :beer:

Temps are cooler and suits are back:











Suit: Southwick
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Sam Hober (mulberrywood weave in sky blue)
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe (a MTO adelaide in aubergine calf on the 804 last)


----------



## Twitchsmurf

Remeber I'm new to this whole dressing nice so any feedback is welcome.

https://postimg.org/image/u7zznzjtx/

https://postimg.org/image/q822qnad1/

Worn with suspenders not pictured.

Jacket is a thrifted jcp.
Shoes are thrifted Dexter.
Shirt is george.

Low class fancy.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust:
> It is hard to imagine that one could be dressed any more elegantly for a day off! My friend, you have just raised the bar to an even higher level.


I'm saying the very same thing,I'm a bit less casual dressed on my days off than he is.


----------



## CLTesquire

Twitchsmurf said:


> Remeber I'm new to this whole dressing nice so any feedback is welcome.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/u7zznzjtx/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/q822qnad1/
> 
> Worn with suspenders not pictured.
> 
> Jacket is a thrifted jcp.
> Shoes are thrifted Dexter.
> Shirt is george.
> 
> Low class fancy.


Twitchsmurf your first pic is pretty blurry. Is that the same jacket you posted in the thread about buttons? What color is that shirt?

For what occasion were you wearing your outfit? School? Work? Just because?


----------



## LordSmoke

That's the ticket. Cuffs really finish the look. Love the tie.


CLTesquire said:


> Well golf last week was successful and our team finished second. Yesterday I took a half day and did a little shopping in the afternoon and found a new addition to the fall/winter wardrobe. :beer:
> 
> Temps are cooler and suits are back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Southwick
> Shirt: Ledbury
> Tie: Sam Hober (mulberrywood weave in sky blue)
> Shoes: Enzo Bonafe (a MTO adelaide in aubergine calf on the 804 last)


----------



## Twitchsmurf

My phone is my camera. And no its a lighter grey jacket deffinantly a spring or summer. I need better lighting. Shirt is black and it is a just because. 

Trying out dressing better. I'm 27 and I want to get away from dressing like a high schooler. Except 4 years in the military, i've never dressed nice. Back then it was a uniform. I didn't have to think about it other than make sure it was cleaned and pressed. 

Sorry I haven't made an intro yet.


----------



## upr_crust

Sometimes a single article of attire drives an entire ensemble. Today, it is the braces, a present from my most extravagant friend Bernoulli, with whom I had a session of "dueling presents" yesterday. He's recently decided to try braces, and, as he treated my husband and I to dinner Saturday evening, I decided that I'd help him start his collection with a pair from Paul Stuart. I bought him a pair - he then had to turn around and buy me a pair. And so it goes . . .

Regardless, I am having lunch with him today, and wanting to show my appreciation for his kindness, I decided to wear his present to me. However, I had to skip down the suit rotation several suits before finding one that had brace buttons, and that would look good with the colors in the braces. Ditto for the selection of shirt, tie, and pocket square. I leave it to your judgment to see how well I coordinated accessories.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Hockey Tom

upr_crust said:


> Sometimes a single article of attire drives an entire ensemble. Today, it is the braces, a present from my most extravagant friend Bernoulli, with whom I had a session of "dueling presents" yesterday. He's recently decided to try braces, and, as he treated my husband and I to dinner Saturday evening, I decided that I'd help him start his collection with a pair from Paul Stuart. I bought him a pair - he then had to turn around and buy me a pair. And so it goes . . .
> 
> Regardless, I am having lunch with him today, and wanting to show my appreciation for his kindness, I decided to wear his present to me. However, I had to skip down the suit rotation several suits before finding one that had brace buttons, and that would look good with the colors in the braces. Ditto for the selection of shirt, tie, and pocket square. I leave it to your judgment to see how well I coordinated accessories.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Shoes - C & J


Those are some fantastic braces, and the outfit fits them perfectly.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, I like the braces and the outfit incorporates them well. I especially like how your cufflinks play off the blue in the braces.

Here's my not quite as inspired rig of the day:













Suit: Southwick
Shirt: BB
Tie: Yellow Hook Neckties
Shoes: Carmina (burgundy museum calf)


----------



## Jimbo2

*Great look!*

That has got to be the REDDEST tie I've ever seen! What a pop of color! 
BTW, today's suit and this blue one are among my favorites in your closet. 
Double breasted-ness "suits" you very well, Sir Crust!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, you're looking quite nice.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I like the braces and the outfit incorporates them well. I especially like how your cufflinks play off the blue in the braces.
> 
> Here's my not quite as inspired rig of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: Southwick
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Yellow Hook Neckties
> Shoes: Carmina (burgundy museum calf)


Awesome herringbone BB shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

Hockey Tom said:


> Those are some fantastic braces, and the outfit fits them perfectly.





CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I like the braces and the outfit incorporates them well. I especially like how your cufflinks play off the blue in the braces.





Jimbo2 said:


> That has got to be the REDDEST tie I've ever seen! What a pop of color!
> BTW, today's suit and this blue one are among my favorites in your closet.
> Double breasted-ness "suits" you very well, Sir Crust! /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Howard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crusty, you're looking quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments.
> 
> This week, the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "stars and stripes". I believe that I've achieved both - two stripes (suit and shirt), and three stars (braces, cufflinks, and tie). We shall see how well the effort is received.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Seigo
> Cufflinks - BB
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - C & J
Click to expand...


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, if the theme is stars and stripes I don't know what more they could want.

A bit more casual today for me:











Jacket: BB
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellow Hook
Shoes: Vass


----------



## Howard

Crusty, when you meant stars and stripes, I thought it was going to be an All-American tie and outfit.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Sometimes a single article of attire drives an entire ensemble. Today, it is the braces, a present from my most extravagant friend Bernoulli, with whom I had a session of "dueling presents" yesterday. He's recently decided to try braces, and, as he treated my husband and I to dinner Saturday evening, I decided that I'd help him start his collection with a pair from Paul Stuart. I bought him a pair - he then had to turn around and buy me a pair. And so it goes . . .
> 
> Regardless, I am having lunch with him today, and wanting to show my appreciation for his kindness, I decided to wear his present to me. However, I had to skip down the suit rotation several suits before finding one that had brace buttons, and that would look good with the colors in the braces. Ditto for the selection of shirt, tie, and pocket square. I leave it to your judgment to see how well I coordinated accessories.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
> PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
> Shoes - C & J


WOw great suspenders, peacock feather styling looks beautiful


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Jimbo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has got to be the REDDEST tie I've ever seen! What a pop of color!
> BTW, today's suit and this blue one are among my favorites in your closet.
> Double breasted-ness "suits" you very well, Sir Crust! /QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments.
> 
> This week, the Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "stars and stripes". I believe that I've achieved both - two stripes (suit and shirt), and three stars (braces, cufflinks, and tie). We shall see how well the effort is received.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Seigo
> Cufflinks - BB
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - C & J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like some great prime minister
Click to expand...


----------



## Twitchsmurf

outfit I threw together this morning trying stuff out. My girl thinks it looks nice but I feel like a tool in it. What do the well dressed think? And should I be here or in Trad with my clothing choices?

https://postimg.org/image/lyowdzp6l/


----------



## andrewdc

purple oxford cloth button down shirt from proper cloth, khakis, alden shell cordovan penny loafers, rancourt shell cordovan belt. typical casual friday at our firm.


----------



## barca10

upr_crust said:


> Sometimes a single article of attire drives an entire ensemble. Today, it is the braces, a present from my most extravagant friend Bernoulli, with whom I had a session of "dueling presents" yesterday. He's recently decided to try braces, and, as he treated my husband and I to dinner Saturday evening, I decided that I'd help him start his collection with a pair from Paul Stuart. I bought him a pair - he then had to turn around and buy me a pair. And so it goes . . .


Love the braces.


----------



## eagle2250

Twitchsmurf said:


> outfit I threw together this morning trying stuff out. My girl thinks it looks nice but I feel like a tool in it. What do the well dressed think? And should I be here or in Trad with my clothing choices?
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/lyowdzp6l/


Those braces don't work with those trousers and that shirt. The braces would be nice with dressier pants and shirts. In this present instance, replace the braces with a belt. Pairing a nice pair of chinos with a chambray shirt might be a nice option for the future. 

PS: Thank you for your service!


----------



## Twitchsmurf

Realized I'm trying to hard for the flash. Today I decided to tone down on that and try something i thought was a bit more conservative.

Also sorry for not posting brands but know that its either thrifted or budget clothes.

https://postimg.org/image/fc9mo1bex/


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, if the theme is stars and stripes I don't know what more they could want.


I have always found the voting public at That Other Website to be quite quixotic, so we shall see how the voting goes.



Howard said:


> Crusty, when you meant stars and stripes, I thought it was going to be an All-American tie and outfit.


Sorry, Howard, no Uncle Sam suit for me.



fiftyforfifty said:


> WOw great suspenders, peacock feather styling looks beautiful





fiftyforfifty said:


> upr_crust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like some great prime minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barca10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the braces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> The following are "lifestyle photos". My good friend Bernoulli was in town this past week, and we had the chance to meet up for meals and other sybaritic pleasures.
> 
> Wednesday was lunch at Osteria della Pace, at Eataly at Brookfield Place downtown. Lovely views, very variable food - excellent appetizer, good but not astounding pasta, bad desserts.
> 
> The diners at their leisure - myself, Bernoulli (the tall one) and my husband (the Chinese guy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a full day - a brief visit to Paul Stuart, then lunch at Bouley, then pickup of a sample shirt from KnotStandard, then a visit to the Morgan Library.
> 
> Bouley:
> 
> 
> 
> The Morgan Library:
> 
> The Cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> The rare book section of the library itself:
> 
> 
> 
> The second floor balcony, overlooking the cafe:
Click to expand...


----------



## bespokewrinkles

Steed tweed jacket with one-piece back + cream flannel trousers.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

@bespokewrinkle, very nice jacket! This is the first time I see a one piece back. The tailor must dail in the measurement pretty confidently to make this work. 

BTW, do you have a closeup picture of the shoes? I am intrigued by the closed lace and loafer moc type toe. Not even sure if it is a split toe. 

@doodledoc, a while back you were looking an inspiration of a clean back picture of a jacket. Here is a perfect example for you.


----------



## bespokewrinkles

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> @bespokewrinkle, very nice jacket! This is the first time I see a one piece back. The tailor must dail in the measurement pretty confidently to make this work.
> 
> BTW, do you have a closeup picture of the shoes? I am intrigued by the closed lace and loafer moc type toe. Not even sure if it is a split toe.


Here you go. These are by Carmina, my favorite shoe brand. Not a split toe!


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

bespokewrinkles said:


> Here you go. These are by Carmina, my favorite shoe brand. Not a split toe!


Thanks. Very interesting shoes indeed.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, you both dine so elegantly.


----------



## immanuelrx

bespokewrinkles said:


> Here you go. These are by Carmina, my favorite shoe brand. Not a split toe!


I really like these shoes! Especially since they are not split toes. Your jacket looks great BW. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bernoulli

Wearing upr's gift for the first time. Don't know how I feel about bracers yet, but they look incredible. Thank you sir! And, of course, triple-monk blue boots. Because.


----------



## CLTesquire

Sigh, nevermind.


----------



## FLMike

CLTesquire said:


> It was in the 40's this morning, which is cold for this Southerner. Broke out some F/W *digs* in order to survive!
> 
> Jacket: BB
> Trousers: Hertling
> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Tie: Sam Hober (burgundy wool/silk)
> Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


Nice *duds*. (Digs is a term for living quarters.)


----------



## Tiger

bernoulli said:


> Wearing upr's gift for the first time. Don't know how I feel about bracers yet, but they look incredible. Thank you sir! And, of course, triple-monk blue boots. Because.


The monks are way too "over the top" for me, but they certainly look great on you!


----------



## bespokewrinkles

bernoulli said:


>


I like those monkstraps.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 on the design...
and I do have three pair of navy hued shoe designs, but I struggle with the idea of comfortably wearing a lighter blue hued shoe. 

I have to ask...could we get more details regarding those monk straps, member bernoulli?


----------



## williamson

PLEASE, Bernoulli, WEAR A TIE with a suit - why forgo the colour and the individuality?


----------



## Flanderian

bespokewrinkles said:


> Steed tweed jacket with one-piece back + cream flannel trousers.


Thank you for posting this, it's beautiful!

I'm glad I checked here first, because if you hadn't posted it, I would have after visiting your blog. This is beautiful clothing, and you look great in it.

But there's always a worm in the apple. :redface: A niggle, and while it bothers me no end because it's contrary to my idea of the absolute perfection you otherwise achieved, it likely says more about me than the jacket.

And as well as I like this jacket and trousers, I like your other jacket and trousers from Steed even better. If you haven't posted it here yet, please consider doing so.

I'd also suggest you might consider making a separate post of your blog content of these two ensembles so that they may be enjoyed by a larger audience, thereby performing a public service by way of the instruction they offer! :thumbs-up:


----------



## bernoulli

Design is by Septieme Largeur. Unfortunately I have a wide right foot and they did not fit me, so I had it altered a bit and custom made in Shanghai. I do buy from SL, but only when their lasts can actually fit me.

Wiliamson, as for wearing a tie: I am in academia and already overdressed as it is. I do wear one on most days when I teach, but feel no compunction to do so on days that I am just having a quick coffee with colleagues, at most. Yesterday was a beautiful (and warm) day and I was on European mood...



eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1 on the design...
> and I do have three pair of navy hued shoe designs, but I struggle with the idea of comfortably wearing a lighter blue hued shoe.
> 
> I have to ask...could we get more details regarding those monk straps, member bernoulli?


----------



## bespokewrinkles

Thank you Flanderian for your effusive praise! I will create a post on both outfits shortly.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, you both dine so elegantly.


Thank you, Howard. It is always an occasion for extravagant dining when Bernoulli comes to town.



bernoulli said:


> Wearing upr's gift for the first time. Don't know how I feel about bracers yet, but they look incredible. Thank you sir! And, of course, triple-monk blue boots. Because.


Wear them in good health, Bernoulli, as I've worn mine.

Speaking of health, and, unhappily, not good, my presence in this thread will be seriously curtailed for the present. Early Sunday afternoon, in running to catch the elevator in my apartment building, on my way to brunch, I slipped and fell, and have sustained two fractures to my pelvis. Happily, neither of them require surgery, but the more serious fracture was to my right acetabulum (the socket for the ball joint of my right leg), which has made it very painful to put weight on. I must not put any weight on that leg for the next six weeks, until the fracture heals. I am now the proud owner of a walker (what in the UK is known as a Zimmer frame), and must make use of it for the next several weeks. I will effectively be homebound.

I am sure that gents will carry on splendidly in my absence, and I will cheer you on in that regard.


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr! I'm so sorry to hear that! I was beginning to worry and thought perhaps you had taken a vacation. I wish that had been the case.

Anything anyone can do for you?


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, I can only echo CLT's comments. Very, very sorry that happened to you (glad no surgery though - have to look on the bright side). 

I live in NYC as you know, please private message me if there is anything I can do to help. 

Best for a speedy recovery


----------



## CLTesquire

With Upr out of commission I shall endeavor to post more on this thread. In fact, I hope everyone would be willing to post more on the off chance that we can lift Upr's spirits in some way.

I picked up a lightweight tweed yesterday from my local shop and am wearing it today. In real life I would describe the color as "pecan" with accents of cranberry and light orange and it's in a broken herringbone weave. I have a variety of trouser colors I plan to test with this jacket but for today I went with tan.

While I was playing at the English country look I went whole hog and also bought a pheasant emblematic tie as well. Interesting side note, the first thing my paralegal said to me this morning was "are those pheasants on your tie??" The ornithological knowledge of my legal staff is strong I suppose. 









Jacket: Southwick
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Seaward & Stearn


----------



## FLMike

^I like that jacket a lot. So, that is a tweed? Wonder if I would get any use out of something like that here.


----------



## CLTesquire

FLMike said:


> ^I like that jacket a lot. So, that is a tweed? Wonder if I would get any use out of something like that here.


I'll be honest, I'm a little fuzzy on the definition of "tweed" as there appear to be so many varieties. In terms of weight it isn't nearly as heavy as a Harris Tweed or the bit of Donegal tweed that I've handled. I think I found a jacket in the exact same fabric on the O'Connell's website and they describe it as a robust English Saxony wool tweed, whatever that is:

https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/Southwick-Sport-Coat-Saxony-Tweed-Broken-Herringbone-Pecan.html

I think you'd get use of it down in your neck of the woods. It has been quite comfortable to wear today.


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks, CLT, for pinch-hitting in the photo posting department while I'm laid up, and it's a lovely sports jacket that you're wearing. Whether or not a herringbone fabric of that fineness qualifies as "tweed" is moot - the jacket more than does the job admirably. 

FF - thanks for the offer of assistance, though I believe at present I should be OK, my husband being the ever-accommodating sort. I did think of you while I was lying on a hospital bed yesterday at Lenox Hill, which is not far from where you live, if I understand correctly.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, CLT, for pinch-hitting in the photo posting department while I'm laid up, and it's a lovely sports jacket that you're wearing. Whether or not a herringbone fabric of that fineness qualifies as "tweed" is moot - the jacket more than does the job admirably.
> 
> FF - thanks for the offer of assistance, though I believe at present I should be OK, my husband being the ever-accommodating sort. I did think of you while I was lying on a hospital bed yesterday at Lenox Hill, which is not far from where you live, if I understand correctly.


Yes - right near by. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> ......
> ...........
> Speaking of health, and, unhappily, not good, my presence in this thread will be seriously curtailed for the present. Early Sunday afternoon, in running to catch the elevator in my apartment building, on my way to brunch, I slipped and fell, and have sustained two fractures to my pelvis. Happily, neither of them require surgery, but the more serious fracture was to my right acetabulum (the socket for the ball joint of my right leg), which has made it very painful to put weight on. I must not put any weight on that leg for the next six weeks, until the fracture heals. I am now the proud owner of a walker (what in the UK is known as a Zimmer frame), and must make use of it for the next several weeks. I will effectively be homebound.
> 
> I am sure that gents will carry on splendidly in my absence, and I will cheer you on in that regard.


Upr_crust: So sorry to hear of your accident and resultant injuries. You bring so much to the forum. Your contributions are so very much appreciated and you will be missed! Take care of yourself and may you enjoy a speedy recovery. We, in the eagles roost, will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Howard

I like the tie, Esquire.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. It is always an occasion for extravagant dining when Bernoulli comes to town.
> 
> Wear them in good health, Bernoulli, as I've worn mine.
> 
> Speaking of health, and, unhappily, not good, my presence in this thread will be seriously curtailed for the present. Early Sunday afternoon, in running to catch the elevator in my apartment building, on my way to brunch, I slipped and fell, and have sustained two fractures to my pelvis. Happily, neither of them require surgery, but the more serious fracture was to my right acetabulum (the socket for the ball joint of my right leg), which has made it very painful to put weight on. I must not put any weight on that leg for the next six weeks, until the fracture heals. I am now the proud owner of a walker (what in the UK is known as a Zimmer frame), and must make use of it for the next several weeks. I will effectively be homebound.
> 
> I am sure that gents will carry on splendidly in my absence, and I will cheer you on in that regard.


Hope you recover soon, take care and get some rest.


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> I like the tie, Esquire.


Thanks Howard!


----------



## Checkerboard 13

upr_crust said:


> Speaking of health, and, unhappily, not good, my presence in this thread will be seriously curtailed for the present. Early Sunday afternoon, in running to catch the elevator in my apartment building, on my way to brunch, I slipped and fell, and have sustained two fractures to my pelvis. Happily, neither of them require surgery, but the more serious fracture was to my right acetabulum (the socket for the ball joint of my right leg), which has made it very painful to put weight on. I must not put any weight on that leg for the next six weeks, until the fracture heals. I am now the proud owner of a walker (what in the UK is known as a Zimmer frame), and must make use of it for the next several weeks. I will effectively be homebound.
> 
> I am sure that gents will carry on splendidly in my absence, and I will cheer you on in that regard.


Very sorry to hear of your injury (on the way to brunch, no less... the indignity almost outweighs the fractures!)
Heartfelt wishes for a rapid recovery.

...In the mean time, if anyone could make "walker" a dapper look.... (Consider that a challenge!)


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust: So sorry to hear of your accident and resultant injuries. You bring so much to the forum. Your contributions are so very much appreciated and you will be missed! Take care of yourself and may you enjoy a speedy recovery. We, in the eagles roost, will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Eagle. Recovery is a process, and getting around with a walker is rather like learning to walk all over again - a daily challenge. I promise that, upon my return, I will attempt some truly spectacular outfits - anything that isn't a bathrobe!



Howard said:


> Hope you recover soon, take care and get some rest.


Thank you, Howard.



Checkerboard 13 said:


> Very sorry to hear of your injury (on the way to brunch, no less... the indignity almost outweighs the fractures!)
> Heartfelt wishes for a rapid recovery.
> 
> ...In the mean time, if anyone could make "walker" a dapper look.... (Consider that a challenge!)


Thank you, and trust me, nothing can make a walker look dapper.


----------



## CLTesquire

Well here I am at my 1,000th post. I wore a suit today to celebrate and to hopefully cheer up my pal Upr just a little bit.











Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Sam Hober (slate blue grenadine grossa)
Shoes: G&G Oxford


----------



## upr_crust

^^^^ The suit fits you very well, and you look every inch the lawyer - well done! I am duly cheered .


----------



## stcolumba

The mid morning and much needed cuppa of lemon ginger tea.

Best wishes to Crusty for a full and quick recovery.


----------



## stcolumba

CLTesquire said:


> Well here I am at my 1,000th post. I wore a suit today to celebrate and to hopefully cheer up my pal Upr just a little bit.
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn
> Shirt: Ledbury
> Tie: Sam Hober (slate blue grenadine grossa)
> Shoes: G&G Oxford


Congratulations on your milestone post! This and your recent post of the tweed coat are superb.


----------



## stcolumba

bespokewrinkles said:


> Steed tweed jacket with one-piece back + cream flannel trousers.


The tailoring is faultless. Love those pleats!!!!


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Brooks Brothers jacket. Tie clip for utilitarian purposes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

stcolumba said:


> The mid morning and much needed cuppa of lemon ginger tea.
> 
> Best wishes to Crusty for a full and quick recovery.


Looking good St. Columbia. It's nice to see you on here. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## CLTesquire

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket. Tie clip for utilitarian purposes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fun looking jacket. Can you tell us more about it? It looks to be flannel but I can't be certain.


----------



## Twitchsmurf

I think this is the last day for my light greys. Fall weather is finaly setteling in. Already on the look out for wool jackets in navy and charcoal.

Jacket: Stafford
Shirt: generic OCBD (faded glory)
Jeans: wrangler
Tie: kenneth cole
Shoes: thrifted Dexter saddle shoes.

https://postimg.org/image/xi6gcvc49/


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

CLTesquire said:


> That's a fun looking jacket. Can you tell us more about it? It looks to be flannel but I can't be certain.


It's Brooksgate, I assume fairly old (Union tag and when was the last time anyone made a 37L?), wool. I added a close up picture of the fabric - I don't think it's flannel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

very nice Esquire, may I ask what you do for a living that you look so nice for?


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> very nice Esquire, may I ask what you do for a living that you look so nice for?


Thanks Howard. I'm a lawyer.

Here's business casual Friday for me:







Jacket: BB
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Breuer
Shoes: Vass


----------



## eagle2250

^^CLTesquire,
you are carrying the baton with more that just a bit of personal panache. Very nicely done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CLTesquire

eagle2250 said:


> ^^CLTesquire,
> you are carrying the baton with more that just a bit of personal panache. Very nicely done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


Thanks eagle. I'm but a humble student of professor Upr.


----------



## Howard

What type of law do you practice in? What is your specialty?


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> What type of law do you practice in? What is your specialty?


I do civil litigation, which is suing people or defending people that have been sued. However, I do not sue doctors. That's a specialized area of law that I have no interest in practicing.


----------



## cswilliamson

Long story short, I've been lurking on AAAC for about two years now. For reasons that elude me, it's taken me this long to sign up and begin contributing. That being said, a photo from a wedding we (my girlfriend and I) attended recently. At 26 I'm getting to the point in my life when attending weddings will become a more regular event, but this was my first go in a while. Nice little country/farm wedding half an hour outside of Knoxville, TN.

Let's see if I can get this right...

Suit: SuitSupply Lazio Grey bird's eye (OTR jacket... their 38R fits quite nicely)
Shoes: AE Carlyle Walnut
Shirt: Blank Label MTM french cuff, herringbone
Tie: something I picked up at a department store a while back--forget the maker
Tie bar: J Crew


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 

Nicely done, cswilliamson, and welcome to AAAC! Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning


----------



## stcolumba

cswilliamson said:


> Long story short, I've been lurking on AAAC for about two years now. For reasons that elude me, it's taken me this long to sign up and begin contributing. That being said, a photo from a wedding we (my girlfriend and I) attended recently. At 26 I'm getting to the point in my life when attending weddings will become a more regular event, but this was my first go in a while. Nice little country/farm wedding half an hour outside of Knoxville, TN.
> 
> Let's see if I can get this right...
> 
> Suit: SuitSupply Lazio Grey bird's eye (OTR jacket... their 38R fits quite nicely)
> Shoes: AE Carlyle Walnut
> Shirt: Blank Label MTM french cuff, herringbone
> Tie: something I picked up at a department store a while back--forget the maker
> Tie bar: J Crew


The Lazio is a good fit! Great post.


----------



## Howard

CLTesquire said:


> I do civil litigation, which is suing people or defending people that have been sued. However, I do not sue doctors. That's a specialized area of law that I have no interest in practicing.


Thanks.


----------



## Joseph Peter

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. It is always an occasion for extravagant dining when Bernoulli comes to town.
> 
> Wear them in good health, Bernoulli, as I've worn mine.
> 
> Speaking of health, and, unhappily, not good, my presence in this thread will be seriously curtailed for the present. Early Sunday afternoon, in running to catch the elevator in my apartment building, on my way to brunch, I slipped and fell, and have sustained two fractures to my pelvis. Happily, neither of them require surgery, but the more serious fracture was to my right acetabulum (the socket for the ball joint of my right leg), which has made it very painful to put weight on. I must not put any weight on that leg for the next six weeks, until the fracture heals. I am now the proud owner of a walker (what in the UK is known as a Zimmer frame), and must make use of it for the next several weeks. I will effectively be homebound.
> 
> I am sure that gents will carry on splendidly in my absence, and I will cheer you on in that regard.


Very sorry hear of your injury. Warmest regards for a full recovery.


----------



## barca10

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning


Very nice - love the jacket.


----------



## barca10

cswilliamson said:


> Long story short, I've been lurking on AAAC for about two years now. For reasons that elude me, it's taken me this long to sign up and begin contributing. That being said, a photo from a wedding we (my girlfriend and I) attended recently. At 26 I'm getting to the point in my life when attending weddings will become a more regular event, but this was my first go in a while. Nice little country/farm wedding half an hour outside of Knoxville, TN.
> 
> Let's see if I can get this right...
> 
> Suit: SuitSupply Lazio Grey bird's eye (OTR jacket... their 38R fits quite nicely)
> Shoes: AE Carlyle Walnut
> Shirt: Blank Label MTM french cuff, herringbone
> Tie: something I picked up at a department store a while back--forget the maker
> Tie bar: J Crew


Looks great.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Thanks eagle. I'm but a humble student of professor Upr.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^CLTesquire,
> you are carrying the baton with more that just a bit of personal panache. Very nicely done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


Let me echo Eagle's sentiment, CLT - you're carrying the baton in fine fashion.



Joseph Peter said:


> Very sorry hear of your injury. Warmest regards for a full recovery.


Thank you, Joseph Peter. I am mending at home, and seem to be improving with only the the most mundane of complaints - some trouble sleeping (sleeping on my back is most unnatural for me), and a rising case of cabin fever.


----------



## stcolumba

upr_crust said:


> Let me echo Eagle's sentiment, CLT - you're carrying the baton in fine fashion.
> 
> Thank you, Joseph Peter. I am mending at home, and seem to be improving with only the the most mundane of complaints - some trouble sleeping (sleeping on my back is most unnatural for me), and a rising case of cabin fever.


"Cabin Fever"--oh man! Take care!


----------



## stcolumba

barca10 said:


> Very nice - love the jacket.


Thank you, barca!


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, I hope you aren't getting too stir crazy. How have you been passing your time? Have you started reading any good books? Are they making you work remotely from home?

It's supposed to be warm in the Charlotte area through Thursday...most unwelcome. Here's today's rig:















Suit: BB 1818 
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (the ever popular midnight blue grenadine grossa)
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I hope you aren't getting too stir crazy. How have you been passing your time? Have you started reading any good books? Are they making you work remotely from home?


I've not gone totally stir crazy - yet. I have kept busy with the other aspects of my life (the new apartment, for example), and I did read two books on my Kindle, plus caught up on some of my magazine subscriptions while in the hospital. I am working from home, and have been since last Wednesday, figuring that it is better than my brain not rot on the vine along with my right leg.

FWIW, the warm weather has also visited (and will visit for the net several days) NYC, so I feel your pain as to the unwelcome return of summer. So far, you're sartorially more than equal to the challenge, a trend that I am sure will continue.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I've not gone totally stir crazy - yet. I have kept busy with the other aspects of my life (the new apartment, for example), and I did read two books on my Kindle, plus caught up on some of my magazine subscriptions while in the hospital. I am working from home, and have been since last Wednesday, figuring that it is better than my brain not rot on the vine along with my right leg.
> 
> FWIW, the warm weather has also visited (and will visit for the net several days) NYC, so I feel your pain as to the unwelcome return of summer. So far, you're sartorially more than equal to the challenge, a trend that I am sure will continue.


Upr, you might want to download a copy of Amor Towles' new book "A Gentleman in Moscow."

Broadly, it is the story of a former Imperialistic Russian aristocrat who, in the 1920s, is put under house arrest by the Bolsheviks and is forced to live inside the Metropol Hotel - a gilded cage, if you will.

You might feel some parallels, some sympathies and also enjoy the read as, Towles' first book, "Rules of Civilities" is quite well done and reflects a sensitivity toward an elegant life - as you do in your attire and lifestyle pictures.

Wishing you as speedy a recovery as possible.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the suggestions for reading material, FF. Ironically enough, the tone of the subject matter reflects very much what I read for passing the time in the hospital - two books, one documenting the three major mistresses of Edward VII (Lillie Langtry, Daisy Warwick, and Alice Keppel), and the other a history of the descendants of Danish king Christian IX, the "Father in Law of Europe", whose children and grandchildren married into, or were drafted into the thrones of the UK, Russia, Greece, and several other lesser principalities. Light reading, suited to a hospital room.

A book with similar tone, though of more substance, is "The Hare with Amber Eyes", by Edmund de Waal, a descendant of the Ephrussi family, Russian Jews who made immense fortunes in wheat from the Ukraine in the 19th century, and their rise (and fall) in Paris and Vienna.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, you might want to download a copy of Amor Towles' new book "A Gentleman in Moscow."
> 
> Broadly, it is the story of a former Imperialistic Russian aristocrat who, in the 1920s, is put under house arrest by the Bolsheviks and is forced to live inside the Metropol Hotel - a gilded cage, if you will.
> 
> You might feel some parallels, some sympathies and also enjoy the read as, Towles' first book, "Rules of Civilities" is quite well done and reflects a sensitivity toward an elegant life - as you do in your attire and lifestyle pictures.
> 
> Wishing you as speedy a recovery as possible.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the suggestions for reading material, FF. Ironically enough, the tone of the subject matter reflects very much what I read for passing the time in the hospital - two books, one documenting the three major mistresses of Edward VII (Lillie Langtry, Daisy Warwick, and Alice Keppel), and the other a history of the descendants of Danish king Christian IX, the "Father in Law of Europe", whose children and grandchildren married into, or were drafted into the thrones of the UK, Russia, Greece, and several other lesser principalities. Light reading, suited to a hospital room.
> 
> A book with similar tone, though of more substance, is "The Hare with Amber Eyes", by Edmund de Waal, a descendant of the Ephrussi family, Russian Jews who made immense fortunes in wheat from the Ukraine in the 19th century, and their rise (and fall) in Paris and Vienna.


Russian history can be distilled down to one long tale of woe with just a bunch of sub stories.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Russian history can be distilled down to one long tale of woe with just a bunch of sub stories.


The Ephrussi family tales of woe took place mostly in Paris and Vienna, not back in old Odessa, whence the money originated, though Russian narratives have a penchant for the grandly tragic, or the mordantly comic.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Let me echo Eagle's sentiment, CLT - you're carrying the baton in fine fashion.
> 
> Thank you, Joseph Peter. I am mending at home, and seem to be improving with only the the most mundane of complaints - some trouble sleeping (sleeping on my back is most unnatural for me), and a rising case of cabin fever.


Hope to see you return Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Rig for the day. Green tie, green shoes.


----------



## CLTesquire

Looking good Bernoulli! What is that suit made from?

Here's my rig of the day:











Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Edward Green


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks for the compliments. I think the suit is sharkskin? I am not really sure, I just liked the fabric from Bower & Roebuck and asked WW Chan to make it for me.

I like your rig for the day. The tie complements the rest of the ensemble, and is a nice departure for your previous ones. Very professional and proper. It suits you and your job well


----------



## CLTesquire

bernoulli said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I think the suit is sharkskin? I am not really sure, I just liked the fabric from Bower & Roebuck and asked WW Chan to make it for me.
> 
> I like your rig for the day. The tie complements the rest of the ensemble, and is a nice departure for your previous ones.


Thanks. I could easily get into a habit of navy suits and burgundy ties and probably overcompensate by rarely wearing the combination.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I think the suit is sharkskin? I am not really sure, I just liked the fabric from Bower & Roebuck and asked WW Chan to make it for me.
> 
> I like your rig for the day. The tie complements the rest of the ensemble, and is a nice departure for your previous ones. Very professional and proper. It suits you and your job well


CLT, Samuelsohn suits do well by you. (Samuelsohn makes the suits, in large part, for Paul Stuart - the subtleties of the cut comes through.)

Bernoulli, the fabric of today's suit is intriguing. Were it a heavier weight suiting, I'd be tempted to say that it looks like a whipcord, rather than a sharkskin. Wear it in good health, in any case, and I remember today's shoes - my "delivery service" from Paris to London, some four and half years ago, which made me aware of Septieme Largeur, to the benefit of my wardrobe.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the compliments. The suit is actually a 3-piece with a nice DB vest. Will bring it the next time I am in NYC. And thank you for the courier service! I truly appreciated it then and do it now. Meanwhile, hope you have a full recovery because as nice as the ensembles of CLT are, your daily posts are hors concours.



upr_crust said:


> CLT, Samuelsohn suits do well by you. (Samuelsohn makes the suits, in large part, for Paul Stuart - the subtleties of the cut comes through.)
> 
> Bernoulli, the fabric of today's suit is intriguing. Were it a heavier weight suiting, I'd be tempted to say that it looks like a whipcord, rather than a sharkskin. Wear it in good health, in any case, and I remember today's shoes - my "delivery service" from Paris to London, some four and half years ago, which made me aware of Septieme Largeur, to the benefit of my wardrobe.


----------



## RogerP

Simple and clean, Bernoulli - well done. Santoni shoes?


----------



## stcolumba

Trying to be autumnal.


----------



## Matt S

Wearing a Frank Foster cocktail cuff shirt in memory of the recently departed legendary shirt maker whom I was lucky enough to have been able to visit for bespoke shirts.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ love the cuffs, I rarely see them outside of old movies. Nice looking sport coat as well - the pattern lines up really well in what is obviously a well-made garment. 

Also, love your blog - great information.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Simple and clean, Bernoulli - well done. Santoni shoes?


Let me do the honors, as I fetched them from Paris to London - they are Septieme Largeur, Paris, with a custom patination, a service in which Septieme Largeur specializes.


----------



## CLTesquire

Nice fits today St. Columbia and Matt S. This thread is much more fun when we have lots of people posting!


----------



## Matt S

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ love the cuffs, I rarely see them outside of old movies. Nice looking sport coat as well - the pattern lines up really well in what is obviously a well-made garment.
> 
> Also, love your blog - great information.


Thank you! The jacket was made in a US factory in the 1980s, going by the union label. But I actually have no idea who made it! I got it on eBay.


----------



## CLTesquire

More suits for Upr!











Suit: BB 1818
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Let me do the honors, as I fetched them from Paris to London - they are Septieme Largeur, Paris, with a custom patination, a service in which Septieme Largeur specializes.


Ah yes, I now recall the tale. Thanks.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Nice fits today St. Columbia and Matt S. This thread is much more fun when we have lots of people posting!





CLTesquire said:


> More suits for Upr!


Thank you, young padawan, and yes, the more the merrier in terms of participation in posting. Should the cabin fever ovetake me, I may be forced to dress properly and post photos. walking frame and all.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, young padawan, and yes, the more the merrier in terms of participation in posting. Should the cabin fever ovetake me, I may be forced to dress properly and post photos. walking frame and all.


Perhaps for you, to help with the cabin fever, and definitely for us, while you're recovering (hopefully, that is moving along well), you could post an "Upr's favorites" picture(s) a day from your insanely impressive body of work (past posts) with a brief commentary of why something stood out to you.

Just a thought - could be fun for you and would be fun for us. And I could make my Vladimir Upr comment again when the Bolshevik goatee shows up .


----------



## upr_crust

Well, not quite the "best hits of Upr_crust", but here's "this day in history" - photos from October 19th, in different years (including 2010, when I was Vladimir Ilych Ulyanov Crusty)

2010:





2011:





2012:





2015:





What I found ironic is that I wore the same pair of shoes with two different suits on the same day in 2011 and 2012. What I found less ironic is that the newer photos look better than the old ones.



Fading Fast said:


> Perhaps for you, to help with the cabin fever, and definitely for us, while you're recovering (hopefully, that is moving along well), you could post an "Upr's favorites" picture(s) a day from your insanely impressive body of work (past posts) with a brief commentary of why something stood out to you.
> 
> Just a thought - could be fun for you and would be fun for us. And I could make my Vladimir Upr comment again when the Bolshevik goatee shows up .


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Upr, You are always elegantly and thoughtfully attired, but your later pictures show both a trimmer you and trimmer suits that look even better than the earlier ones. 

You, of course, haven't gone the silly skinny suit look, but the narrower silhouettes - both yours and clothes - look fantastic. Kudos to you - it's never easy to get in shape. 

And 2015's is one of my favorite suits of yours. That chalk windowpane is an incredible pattern / fabric. 

Good job comrade. 


.


----------



## Jimbo2

*October 19 flashbacks!*

I've been remiss in extending well wishes to you, Sir Crust!
It just ain't the same without your daily posts.
Today's entry from home could be the start of something fun, while you're on the mend!
Here's my vote:
1. 2011 (Navy or grey? I can't tell from the different pix.)
2. 2015 (Beautiful windowpane - like your light grey and brown ones.)
3. 2012 (Just how many grey suits do you own?)


----------



## Howard

very nice tie Esquire.


----------



## Howard

I like the goateed look on you Crusty, reminds me of a dictator.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Upr, You are always elegantly and thoughtfully attired, but your later pictures show both a trimmer you and trimmer suits that look even better than the earlier ones.
> 
> You, of course, haven't gone the silly skinny suit look, but the narrower silhouettes - both yours and clothes - look fantastic. Kudos to you - it's never easy to get in shape.
> 
> And 2015's is one of my favorite suits of yours. That chalk windowpane is an incredible pattern / fabric.
> 
> Good job comrade.
> 
> .


Spasibo, tovarish .



Jimbo2 said:


> I've been remiss in extending well wishes to you, Sir Crust!
> It just ain't the same without your daily posts.
> Today's entry from home could be the start of something fun, while you're on the mend!
> Here's my vote:
> 1. 2011 (Navy or grey? I can't tell from the different pix.)
> 2. 2015 (Beautiful windowpane - like your light grey and brown ones.)
> 3. 2012 (Just how many grey suits do you own?)


Thank you for the good wishes, and to answer your questions, the 2011 suit is a grey glen plaid shot through with blue, so it can look either grey or blue, depending on lighting, and as to how many grey suits I own, I have no idea. Perhaps when I move house, I will take an inventory .



Howard said:


> I like the goateed look on you Crusty, reminds me of a dictator.


Dictator is what I do in my spare time - I'm a tyrant on the weekends .


----------



## CLTesquire

Howard said:


> very nice tie Esquire.


Thanks Howard.

FF made an excellent suggestion on Upr posting past pics from the day in question. I like the look back in history and it gives our friend the opportunity to keep posting fit pics while he's on the mend. Upr, the 2015 suit was my favorite and I'm a little alarmed at how a simple goatee can so easily make you appear ready to forcefully spread the teachings of Marx.


----------



## upr_crust

The sartorial waltz down memory lane continues - October 20th.

2011:





2014:





2015:





What is weird with this grouping is that, for 2014 and 2015, I've worn the same suit on the same calendrical day, with the same tie (not that unusual, as the tie in question only really goes well with that suit), with a grey fedora (different hats, mind you). I must be a creature of habit.

CLT, as for my resemblance, when I grow out my Van ****, to a certain Russian revolutionary, I've had any number of colleagues from the former Soviet Union state the same thing.


----------



## Jimbo2

*October 20*

My vote is 2014, with the baby blue shirt - much richer look for me. Is there an old "rule" that one should wear white shirts in the evening, and colored shirts during the day? None of us apparently abides by it, so maybe I dreamed it long ago. I think the theory had to do with lack of natural daylight (the sun).
2014:



2015:


----------



## AbleRiot

One of the few times I choose to wear a suit to my business casual office: offsite meeting with the entire Medical Affairs group (which I will be attending around noon). Other reason is to air out the suits every now and then 

Suit: JAB 
Shirt: Chaps
Shoes: Valle Verde
Belt: Misuri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamson

Able Riot,
You sign with:_
"I'd rather be comfortable with what I am wearing rather than pleasing others."
_Surely you would be most comfortable BY pleasing others?


----------



## Howard

Crusty I love the pictures, please continue with more.


----------



## AbleRiot

williamson said:


> Able Riot,
> You sign with:_
> "I'd rather be comfortable with what I am wearing rather than pleasing others."
> _Surely you would be most comfortable BY pleasing others?


Hahaha. The irony is, I could wear this daily and be comfortable. I've always said wearing a suit is casual and a 3-pc suite formal. I take constructive criticism to a point as we all want to express ourselves individually. My colleagues always tell me I'm well dressed even when not in a suit. (I'll change my sig once I come up with something else)

ETA: I remember now why I have that sig: current trend is all this super slim suits with pants hemmed well above the top of the shoe. No thanks, those suits with the low rise and too slim fit are not for me! I'm old school.


----------



## ran23

A funeral is coming up, hope I can squeeze into my charcoal suit (33" waist) and darkest tie is a midnight Navy tie.Dark burgundy cap toes. Knew I should have lost more weight by now.


----------



## RaulM

a simple t-shirt , a pair of jeans and sneakers


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty I love the pictures, please continue with more.


If you say so, Howard, then it shall be . . .

The march of time continues . . .

2010:





2011:





2013:





2014:





2015:





What is interesting about this group of photos is to note what articles of clothing have left my closet, and which have remained. The suits from 2010 and 2011 are both gone - as I became thinner, they became more unwearable - donated to a friend who is about my size, only a bit bulkier than myself currently. Accessories remain - the tie shown with the suit from 2015 I've had for over 30 years, and the tie shown with the sports jacket had been my late husband's, and should be at least 30 years old as well.


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Rig for the day. Green tie, green shoes.


Forgive me my nit-picking but 'green shoes'?


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> 2010:


Do I imagine it or is there is a certain 'swagger' evident in these earlier shots?


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Do I imagine it or is there is a certain 'swagger' evident in these earlier shots?


Any "swagger" you perceive is actually merely an attempt to look somewhat thinner in the photos - swagger is not entirely my metier, I fear . . .


----------



## Jimbo2

*October 21*

Sir Crust:
Go back and retrieve the 3-piece glen plaid of 2011 - it's my favorite October 21st, followed by last year's sharkskin.

















I presented a question yesterday about a "rule" for wearing white shirts in the evening, due to reduced daylight, and no one commented, so my theory of dreaming it must be true. BTW, I prefer your more recent poses in the full-length pictures; the earlier stance looks like you just got off a horse. Since you're not wearing suits these days, how about a current shot of you in your smoking jacket and ascot?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> A funeral is coming up, hope I can squeeze into my charcoal suit (33" waist) and darkest tie is a midnight Navy tie.Dark burgundy cap toes. Knew I should have lost more weight by now.


Who passed away?


----------



## Howard

Crusty nice photos, Did you ever think of growing back facial hair?


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, I'm digging the old pics. 

Yesterday I was taking a tour of a metal forging plant and there was no outfit worn that would be worthy of this thread. Today is another matter as I'm wearing what is probably my favorite suit PLUS two new additions (tie and shoes). Have a nice Friday and weekend everyone!











Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Sam Hober (forest green grenadine fina)
Shoes: Vass (bordeaux galosh cap toe oxford)


----------



## wildcat1976

CLTesquire,

Outstanding!


----------



## bernoulli

Olive? Or are you commenting on the fact shoes should not come in all shades?



Shaver said:


> Forgive me my nit-picking but 'green shoes'?


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> Go back and retrieve the 3-piece glen plaid of 2011 - it's my favorite October 21st, followed by last year's sharkskin.
> 
> I presented a question yesterday about a "rule" for wearing white shirts in the evening, due to reduced daylight, and no one commented, so my theory of dreaming it must be true. BTW, I prefer your more recent poses in the full-length pictures; the earlier stance looks like you just got off a horse. Since you're not wearing suits these days, how about a current shot of you in your smoking jacket and ascot?


The 2011 suit photographed better than the suit actually was - the fabric was an attractive pattern, but was not of high quality, and the jacket, to my 2016 eyes, looks too long on me. The 2015 suit is a nailhead, not a sharkskin, but I like it just the same. I fear that your imaginings of my lounge attire are quite at odds with reality - today's get up is very far from a smoking jacket and an ascot, trust me.



Howard said:


> Crusty nice photos, Did you ever think of growing back facial hair?


There are a few people who believe that I looked better with facial hair. However, I am not among them, so no, the facial hair is not coming back.



CLTesquire said:


> Upr, I'm digging the old pics.


 We aim to please, young padawan, and wear the new Vass in good health. Were I not recovering from this fractured pelvis, I would be visiting Budapest next month, and a visit to Vass would certainly been on the itinerary. Oh, well, maybe over the winter . . .


----------



## bernoulli

Dear Mr. Upr_crust_button

Please share the contact of the devil whom you made your deal with. It is truly amazing that you look objectively better as time passes. Also, it gives a sense of how your style evolved over time. We are used to seeing your daily attire and lose the historical perspective. Amazing to see the different choices over time. Still the same uber-solid foundation, just minute choices that suit you at the moment in time. Please continue this experiment



upr_crust said:


> The 2011 suit photographed better than the suit actually was - the fabric was an attractive pattern, but was not of high quality, and the jacket, to my 2016 eyes, looks too long on me. The 2015 suit is a nailhead, not a sharkskin, but I like it just the same. I fear that your imaginings of my lounge attire are quite at odds with reality - today's get up is very far from a smoking jacket and an ascot, trust me.
> 
> There are a few people who believe that I looked better with facial hair. However, I am not among them, so no, the facial hair is not coming back.
> 
> We aim to please, young padawan, and wear the new Vass in good health. Were I not recovering from this fractured pelvis, I would be visiting Budapest next month, and a visit to Vass would certainly been on the itinerary. Oh, well, maybe over the winter . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Dear Bernoulli,

When you were last in NYC, did I not show you the portrait of myself hidden in the closet, aged badly, and wearing a lime-green polyester double-knit leisure suit? That's what takes on the aging demons for me .

More seriously, the evolution of my style is due, in large part, to the people whom I have met on both this website and That Other Website. Learning from them has improved my style, sharpened and shaped my personal aesthetic, and given me a great deal of pleasure, both in the acquisition of new (and better) clothes, but also in the acquisition of new friends, among whom I am most delighted and lucky to count you.



bernoulli said:


> Dear Mr. Upr_crust_button
> 
> Please share the contact of the devil whom you made your deal with. It is truly amazing that you look objectively better as time passes. Also, it gives a sense of how your style evolved over time. We are used to seeing your daily attire and lose the historical perspective. Amazing to see the different choices over time. Still the same uber-solid foundation, just minute choices that suit you at the moment in time. Please continue this experiment


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Do I imagine it or is there is a certain 'swagger' evident in these earlier shots?


I've noticed that too. I think when he has the goatee he is subconsciously channelling his inner Lenin as he strikes a more dictatorial stance. Even the suit itself - the bold pinstripes - says "do as I say or off to the Gulag Archipelago with you."


----------



## CLTesquire

Upr, have you changed the way you tie your ties? Say from a full windsor knot back in your dictator days to a four in hand in these modern times?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I've noticed that too. I think when he has the goatee he is subconsciously channelling his inner Lenin as he strikes a more dictatorial stance. Even the suit itself - the bold pinstripes - says "do as I say or off to the Gulag Archipelago with you."


I no longer have that suit, but I do have the three-piece version of a navy suit with rope stripes - I will have to try and see if the "dictatorial stance" works without Lenin's facial hair.



CLTesquire said:


> Upr, have you changed the way you tie your ties? Say from a full windsor knot back in your dictator days to a four in hand in these modern times?


One of the many things that I had learned from my first days (weeks, months) of posting here (and That Other Website) was to switch from a half-Windsor knot to a double four-in-hand. My cessation of dictatorial pretensions ceased at about the same time, though there is no related cause and effect in this case.


----------



## ran23

A neighbor lady that already moved out years ago...charcoal suit is still too tight, grey herringbone comes to the rescue. Tan cashmere cardigan, dark brown trousers, different toe cap burgundy. Brown knit tie and tan pattern shirt.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Forgive me my nit-picking but 'green shoes'?


Unquestionably bold. As if one doesn't already stand out enough being nearly 7 feet tall. That would be my thought , anyway.....were it me. Though they seem to read more brown on my screen.


----------



## upr_crust

Crusty through the ages - the weekend edition.

For October 22nd . . .

2010:





2012:





2013:





2014:





2015:





I would like it noted that I no longer own either the shirt nor the suit from 2010 - the suit as it ceased to fit as I lost weight to the extent that it could not be re-tailored effectively, and was disposed of, and the shirt, well, it went the way of many of my rejected items - to the charity shop.


----------



## upr_crust

Crusty, through the ages, the weekend edition:

October 23rd

2010:





2012:





2013:





2014:





2015:





For 2010, I believe that I achieved some level of swagger - but I will leave judgment of that to my friend Shaver, who noticed my stance previously.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Such a marvelous evolution... like a good wine, only better with time (or a jazz musician who's developed his chops to the point that he can cut loose and improvise.)

As for this 2010 version... swagger, and _then _some.... Rather than upr_crust, I'd say more like upr__cut_. Don't tell me those aren't brass knuckles hidden in your jacket pockets! _("Who youse callin' 'dandy'?? I'll showya 'dandy!!'")_


----------



## Fading Fast

The goatee* continues to align to the "I'll rule this empire by brute force if I have to" stance; whereas, sans goatee, the stance is one of an approachable small-d democrat asking for your vote. 



* Note, also, the man-of-the-people leather jacket, baseball cap and open collar. That picture must be from the early days of the October Revolution when staying close to the people was requisite as the leadership and sustainability of the regime were far from assured.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The 2011 suit photographed better than the suit actually was - the fabric was an attractive pattern, but was not of high quality, and the jacket, to my 2016 eyes, looks too long on me. The 2015 suit is a nailhead, not a sharkskin, but I like it just the same. I fear that your imaginings of my lounge attire are quite at odds with reality - today's get up is very far from a smoking jacket and an ascot, trust me.
> 
> *There are a few people who believe that I looked better with facial hair. However, I am not among them, so no, the facial hair is not coming back.*
> 
> We aim to please, young padawan, and wear the new Vass in good health. Were I not recovering from this fractured pelvis, I would be visiting Budapest next month, and a visit to Vass would certainly been on the itinerary. Oh, well, maybe over the winter . . .


You look much more handsome without it.


----------



## Howard

nice trip through memory lane Crusty, your eyeglasses have changed throughout the years.


----------



## upr_crust

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Such a marvelous evolution... like a good wine, only better with time (or a jazz musician who's developed his chops to the point that he can cut loose and improvise.)
> 
> As for this 2010 version... swagger, and _then _some.... Rather than upr_crust, I'd say more like upr__cut_. Don't tell me those aren't brass knuckles hidden in your jacket pockets! _("Who youse callin' 'dandy'?? I'll showya 'dandy!!'")_


Thanks, Checkerboard. Sometime between 2012 and 2013, I think that I finally found my sartorial "voice", editing out the more excessive elements from my style, or reining them in a bit.



Fading Fast said:


> The goatee* continues to align to the "I'll rule this empire by brute force if I have to" stance; whereas, sans goatee, the stance is one of an approachable small-d democrat asking for your vote.
> 
> * Note, also, the man-of-the-people leather jacket, baseball cap and open collar. That picture must be from the early days of the October Revolution when staying close to the people was requisite as the leadership and sustainability of the regime were far from assured.


The things one does to capture the imagination of the proletariat (quite apropos of the season now, as it happens . . .)



Howard said:


> You look much more handsome without it.


Agreed by most, if not all.



Howard said:


> nice trip through memory lane Crusty, your eyeglasses have changed throughout the years.


As I get blinder, the frames get nicer .


----------



## bernoulli

My own trip down memory lane with the great Upr_Crust, whom I first met in 2012. Luckily I have been to NYC every year since then and meeting him and his husband has always been a highlight of my trips. From my perspective he was always the best dressed gentleman in the room.

2012


2013


2014


2015


2016


----------



## upr_crust

^^^^ Thank you, Bernoulli. Meeting up with you in NYC or other locations around the globe is always a grand adventure, and usually involves eating. For context, from top to bottom, the locations are the Ritz in London (after lunch); Picholine, near Lincoln Center, NYC; lunch at Le Bernardin, NYC; dinner at Eleven Madison Park; and a refreshment in the courtyard of the Morgan Library.


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


> Olive? Or are you commenting on the fact shoes should not come in all shades?


Not at all my friend. You have taught me that unusually coloured shoes, whilst decidedly not for me, can be worn quite stylishly by certain fellows - a group to which you belong. I was, as Mike also noted, remarking simply because they appear to be brown on my monitor.


----------



## Howard

bernoulli said:


> My own trip down memory lane with the great Upr_Crust, whom I first met in 2012. Luckily I have been to NYC every year since then and meeting him and his husband has always been a highlight of my trips. From my perspective he was always the best dressed gentleman in the room.
> 
> 2012
> 
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> 2014
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 2016


glad you had a chance to meet him.


----------



## upr_crust

The march, backwards through time continues . . .

October 24th

2011:





2012:





2013:





2014:





There is little that I can say about today's posting, other than the suits from 2011 and 2012 are still in my closet, but have been altered to fit the somewhat smaller me. Otherwise, less contrasts between early photos and late ones than in previous posting, perhaps.


----------



## Hockey Tom

upr_crust said:


>


I think that has to be my favorite tie of all the ones you've posted, great depth of color and texture!


----------



## CLTesquire

Looking good Upr. I really like that suit from 2013.

For lack of something better to do I'm endeavoring to wear only checked/grid shirts this week. Here's today:













Suit: Southwick
Shirt: BB
Tie: Brueur
Shoes: Enzo Bonafe


----------



## upr_crust

Hockey Tom said:


> I think that has to be my favorite tie of all the ones you've posted, great depth of color and texture!


Once I am back in one piece, I will have to see if I can work that tie into an ensemble.



CLTesquire said:


> Looking good Upr. I really like that suit from 2013.
> 
> For lack of something better to do I'm endeavoring to wear only checked/grid shirts this week. Here's today:


Thanks, CLT - the 2013 suit is a Phineas Cole from Paul Stuart, and fits me about as well as any suit I own.

Enjoy your week of checked shirts. I've also had "theme weeks" - I think that I did a string of three-piece suits once - seven or eight in a row. The things of which one conceives to entertain one's mind . . .


----------



## bernoulli

footnote: the phineas cole suit is the reason I had WW Chan make me a brown suit. Never taught I would wear one, but it looked (and looks) perfect on Mr Crust. I like the one I ended up with, even though I cannot carry it as well as upr.


----------



## Howard

very nice trip through memory lane Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> footnote: the phineas cole suit is the reason I had WW Chan make me a brown suit. Never taught I would wear one, but it looked (and looks) perfect on Mr Crust. I like the one I ended up with, even though I cannot carry it as well as upr.


Yes, and we all want to see the results of your latest excursion to W W Chan as well.



Howard said:


> very nice trip through memory lane Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Today in history, due to some accident of the calendar, there are only entries from 2010-2013, and all taken in the very yellow light of compact fluorescent bulbs. The replacement of the living room floor lamp with one that could take LED's improved photos immensely.

October 25th

2010:





2011:





2012:





2013:





I also just noted that I used the same pocket square in 2011 and in 2013 - I must run on some strange form of rhythm.


----------



## CLTesquire

The week of checks continues (which is actually hard for me as the majority of my suits and coats are patterned).









Jacket: BB
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: BB
Tie: Breuer 
Shoes: Bonafe


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, today's timeline really shows your stance evolution from dictator to small-d democrat.

2010 - full on Lenin rallying the masses to the cause in Saint Petersburg

2011 - an errant stance attempt at a modern day Napoleon (who of us doesn't have some "misses" in our past)

2012 - a square-shouldered Stalinesque stance (do you have some Russian ancestry?) 

2013 - the small-d democrat stance makes its first appearance

And I love Stalin's classic color combo of the medium gray pinstripe suit, pink w/ white color shirt and navy polka dot tie - classic for a reason, it looks great (jacket fit perfect / trousers a smidge too long). 

Hope recover is going well / is ahead of schedule.


----------



## upr_crust

Your drollery has added pleasure to my day - its highlight so far.

My Napoleonic pose merely reflects the fact that I wanted my stomach to retract, and not bulge out.

I have no Russian blood in me - the gene pool traces its ancestry back to the island of Great Britain, though I've had enough Russian colleagues to make me an honorary Russian.

When I am released from my pelvic purgatory, I may need to repeat 2012's combo - it does look good.

Recovery seems to be on schedule - I will know better after November 1st, when I have my follow-up visit with the surgeon. Thank you for your concern.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, today's timeline really shows your stance evolution from dictator to small-d democrat.
> 
> 2010 - full on Lenin rallying the masses to the cause in Saint Petersburg
> 
> 2011 - an errant stance attempt at a modern day Napoleon (who of us doesn't have some "misses" in our past)
> 
> 2012 - a square-shouldered Stalinesque stance (do you have some Russian ancestry?)
> 
> 2013 - the small-d democrat stance makes its first appearance
> 
> And I love Stalin's classic color combo of the medium gray pinstripe suit, pink w/ white color shirt and navy polka dot tie - classic for a reason, it looks great (jacket fit perfect / trousers a smidge too long).
> 
> Hope recover is going well / is ahead of schedule.


----------



## Howard

very handsome pics in all of them, Crusty.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

CLTesquire said:


> The week of checks continues (which is actually hard for me as the majority of my suits and coats are patterned).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: BB
> Trousers: Hertling
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Breuer
> Shoes: Bonafe


Good
Jacket but on shoulders there are marks of shoulders pads. Why is that.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very handsome pics in all of them, Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Today provides us with a historical anomaly. In looking at the photos files I have by date, I show two completely different ensembles for October 26, 2012, both of which I present to you. Why this is so, I have no recollection.

2010:





2011:





2012:









2015:





The sports jacket from the 2012 set of photos has been "de-accessioned" - i.e. given to a friend for whom it was a better fit, as the jacket was both too long and too big, overall, for me in my current size and shape.


----------



## CLTesquire

That's an interesting anomaly Upr and both outfits were great. I love that 2012 suit. Do you still wear it from to time?

Here's today for me:









Suit: BB Own Make
Shirt: BB
Tie: Isaia
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## Jimbo2

*October 26*

Sir Crust;
2010: outstanding all around - grey and pink are a favorite combination of mine.
2011: I love the suit, but don't care for the shirt collar. The front of the shirt doesn't lay flat.
2012a: Beautiful tie
2012b: If this was worn on the same day, you treated your 2nd group with the same amount of thought. 
Very nice autumnal look!
2015: Elegant and well balanced.

I hope you're on the mend!

2010:



2011:



2012:





2015:


----------



## bernoulli

CLTesquire, thumbs up! Really like today's rig.

Upr, now I understand your point about double-breasted vests. Your 2015 suit is outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> That's an interesting anomaly Upr and both outfits were great. I love that 2012 suit. Do you still wear it from time to time?


I do wear the navy rope stripe suit, in season, with some frequency. I bought it in 2009, in London, as a "bucket list" item - at that time, I had never owned a New & Lingwood suit before, and, as my first husband had died only three months prior, I was determined to do things that I had always intended to do, but had not, up until that point - in this case, entering New & Lingwood's shop. I've not regretted the purchase.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust;
> 2010: outstanding all around - grey and pink are a favorite combination of mine.
> 2011: I love the suit, but don't care for the shirt collar. The front of the shirt doesn't lay flat.
> 2012a: Beautiful tie
> 2012b: If this was worn on the same day, you treated your 2nd group with the same amount of thought.
> Very nice autumnal look!
> 2015: Elegant and well balanced.
> 
> I hope you're on the mend!


I am on the mend, though one cannot, apparently, boost the knitting of one's broken bones.

As for the shirt in the 2011 photo, it's a tab-collared shirt - one of the first batch of MTM shirts I had made at Brooks Bros., sometime in the distant past. For the record, I've switched from having tab collared shirts made at BB to eyelet collar shirts, as the collar points are longer, and look better, IMHO.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> Today provides us with a historical anomaly. In looking at the photos files I have by date, I show two completely different ensembles for October 26, 2012, both of which I present to you. Why this is so, I have no recollection.
> 
> 2010:
> 
> 2011:
> 
> 2012:
> 
> 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sports jacket from the 2012 set of photos has been "de-accessioned" - i.e. given to a friend for whom it was a better fit, as the jacket was both too long and too big, overall, for me in my current size and shape.


Sir, your collection of ties and cuff lings is amazing. Simply perfect.


----------



## bernoulli

I rarely wear a tie with a SC but felt like it today.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, now I understand your point about double-breasted vests. Your 2015 suit is outstanding.





fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir, your collection of ties and cuff lings is amazing. Simply perfect.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Due to the calendar, today's offering are from 2010 and 2011, then 2014 and 2015, with a date gap in between. As stated in a previous posting, 2010's suit is no longer a part of my wardrobe, nor is 2011's suit, though, to my shame, 2011's tie is still on my tie rack. Again, between 2014 and 2015, I wore the same suit on the same calendar day, one year apart, with different accessories, which I find a little eerie, considering that I don't make that conscious an effort to dress.

2010:





2011:





2014:





2015:


----------



## CLTesquire

I'd like to ask 2011 Upr about that tie... Seems like a great spring/summer tie!

Day 4 of grid/checked shirts.









Suit: Southwick
Shirt: Eton 
Tie: Sam Hober
Shoes: Carmina


----------



## Jimbo2

*October 27*

*Sir Crust:

*It's "Thirsty Thursday" . . . have a Bloody Mary in your easy chair while we slave away!

2010: Dare I ask if you also have a pair of donkey cufflinks? November 8th is just around the corner!
I recently obtained a pair of "Janus" cufflinks similar to the picture below (cameo heads looking backward as well as forward) but plan on wearing them on other days besides January 1st.








2011: No shame: the green/blue combination is wonderful!
2014: One of your best suits, IMO; I wish I could wear DB!
2015: Again, IMHO, much more satisfying look: better accessorized. 


2011:



2014:



2015:


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> I'd like to ask 2011 Upr about that tie...  Seems like a great spring/summer tie!


The 2011 tie is VERY bright and VERY shiny - in the proper context, it might be fun to wear, but it does tend to take over, visually.



Jimbo2 said:


> *Sir Crust:
> 
> *It's "Thirsty Thursday" . . . have a Bloody Mary in your easy chair while we slave away!
> 
> 2010: Dare I ask if you also have a pair of donkey cufflinks? November 8th is just around the corner!
> I recently obtained a pair of "Janus" cufflinks similar to the picture below (cameo heads looking backward as well as forward) but plan on wearing them on other days besides January 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011: No shame: the green/blue combination is wonderful!
> 2014: One of your best suits, IMO; I wish I could wear DB!
> 2015: Again, IMHO, much more satisfying look: better accessorized.


I am slaving away as well - no Bloody Marys for me - working from home while I am recuperating from my fall/fracture.

I have it on good authority that the elephants on my cufflinks are actually Tsarist Imperialists (the elephants are copies of Faberge elephants), not Republicans, and unhappily, I have no donkey cufflinks. At this point in time, the only ass that I have is the one that I sit upon, and even that one is broken .

Enjoy your cameo cufflinks. I regret not getting a pair of cameo cufflinks from Paul Stuart's a few years ago - a classical design not dissimilar to yours, but at that moment, beyond my budget. The closest thing I have to that is a pair of Wedgwood ones - lions rampant in black intaglio, highlighted in gold.

I note your preferences - on occasion, under the influence of That Other Website, I attempt more monochromatic ensembles, such as the 2014 get-up, though my more normal predilections would be more in line with 2015's ensemble.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...I have it on good authority that the elephants on my cufflinks are actually Tsarist Imperialists (the elephants are copies of Faberge elephants),...


Hmm, no Russian ancestry he says, but Stalin and Lenin stances and now this little clue: elephant cufflinks from the Czar's personal collection (never let the truth get in the way of a good story). J'accuse! 

Oh, and I love today's 2014 entry - classic but with Upr's personal touch.


----------



## Howard

nice pictures Crusty, Was pink a favorite color to wear back then?


----------



## AbleRiot

Crusty - can I request a photo of your cufflinks collections? I am very fond of your links collection with the vast variety and what nots.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Hmm, no Russian ancestry he says, but Stalin and Lenin stances and now this little clue: elephant cufflinks from the Czar's personal collection (never let the truth get in the way of a good story). J'accuse!
> 
> Oh, and I love today's 2014 entry - classic but with Upr's personal touch.


For the record, I'm wearing Faberge frogs today, courtesy of the Met Museum.



Howard said:


> nice pictures Crusty, Was pink a favorite color to wear back then?


I wore more pink then than now, finding it more difficult to wear these days - tastes change, I guess.



AbleRiot said:


> Crusty - can I request a photo of your cufflinks collections? I am very fond of your links collection with the vast variety and what nots.


That will be a LOT of photos, but I will see what I can do.

The historical Crusty photos will have to wait a bit, as Photobucket is having technical issues, but I do have a bit of seasonal tomfoolery to show you all.

Thetheme of this week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "sleaze". Theconfluence of events in my life, combined with this theme determinedmy attire for the challenge - a fine case of cabin fever, havingbeen cooped up in my apartment for nearly three weeks at this point,courtesy of a broken pelvic bone, and a tuxedo purchased last year,which I've not yet actually had occasion to wear. Since this isthe season of Halloween, one can indulge a bit of costume play, allin a good cause.

Tome, there is nothing that looks more louche than evening wear andsunglasses, hence the shades.

Enjoy,if you may.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, you could be auditioning to play James Spader's long lost, less-successful and enervated brother on "The Blacklist."

Kudos to you for being such a sport as we know how elegant and vibrant you really are.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, you could be auditioning to play James Spader's long lost, less-successful and enervated brother on "The Blacklist."
> 
> Kudos to you for being such a sport as we know how elegant and vibrant you really are.


The odd thing is that, were I to switch to my regular glasses, tie the tie, and switch the lavender socks for proper black, I would look as I normally do - it doesn't take that many details to make (or unmake) a look. That, and my signature megawatt smile, of course . . . .


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> For the record, I'm wearing Faberge frogs today, courtesy of the Met Museum.
> 
> I wore more pink then than now, finding it more difficult to wear these days - tastes change, I guess.
> 
> That will be a LOT of photos, but I will see what I can do.
> 
> The historical Crusty photos will have to wait a bit, as Photobucket is having technical issues, but I do have a bit of seasonal tomfoolery to show you all.
> 
> Thetheme of this week's Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "sleaze". Theconfluence of events in my life, combined with this theme determinedmy attire for the challenge - a fine case of cabin fever, havingbeen cooped up in my apartment for nearly three weeks at this point,courtesy of a broken pelvic bone, and a tuxedo purchased last year,which I've not yet actually had occasion to wear. Since this isthe season of Halloween, one can indulge a bit of costume play, allin a good cause.
> 
> Tome, there is nothing that looks more louche than evening wear andsunglasses, hence the shades.
> 
> Enjoy,if you may.
> 
> View attachment 16659
> View attachment 16660


What happened? Why was the tie undone? BTW nice aviators.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What happened? Why was the tie undone? BTW nice aviators.


Nothing really "happened", the tie was undone for maximizing the "sleaze quotient", and the aviators are Ray-Bans I won from a contest in Esquire Magazine some 35 years ago.


----------



## upr_crust

Photobucket has come back to life, and history may move forward.

October 28th

2010:





2011:





2013:





2014:





2015:





The suits from 2010 and 2011 I no longer own, both being too large for the somewhat smaller me of the present, and are both a bit long on me in the photos. The suits from 2013 and 2014 are both from New & Lingwood in London, and both are shorts, by N & L's sizing, which seems to suit me fine. in 2015, I can only posit that it was a rainy day on October 28th, as I would otherwise not be so casual.


----------



## upr_crust

Special weekend edition of "Crusty through the Ages" - October 29th and 30th

October 29th

2010:





2013:





2014:





2015:





October30th

2013:





2014:





2015:


----------



## Howard

Crusty, quite a nice array of colors.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Weekend Edition*

*Ay caramba!
*What a great visionary wake-up on a Saturday morning, after too much Friday night hell raising!
The people with whom you work don't deserve this sartorial excellence everyday!
My absolute favorite in this post is the October 29, 2013 ensemble - if you dress like this for work, what do you wear for special occasions (weddings, funerals, bar mitzvahs, grocery shopping?)
Unrelated - all you Londoners, cheer on the Cincinnati Bengals in Wembley Stadium tomorrow afternoon! They will be wearing their Halloween black and orange uniforms!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, quite a nice array of colors.


Thank you, Howard. I like color - it expressed who I am.



Jimbo2 said:


> *Ay caramba!
> *What a great visionary wake-up on a Saturday morning, after too much Friday night hell raising!
> The people with whom you work don't deserve this sartorial excellence everyday!
> My absolute favorite in this post is the October 29, 2013 ensemble - if you dress like this for work, what do you wear for special occasions (weddings, funerals, bar mitzvahs, grocery shopping?)
> Unrelated - all you Londoners, cheer on the Cincinnati Bengals in Wembley Stadium tomorrow afternoon! They will be wearing their Halloween black and orange uniforms!


Thank you, Jimbo - I now know to recommend my photos as a curative for a hangover .

As for my colleagues, they are quite inured to my sartorial excesses, although there are others who work on my floor, but not in my division, who have confessed a delight in seeing what I am wearing on a daily basis.

As for the October 29th, 2013 ensemble, I do not recollect whether or not I had an evening engagement that evening causing me to wear such a "evening" outfit, but, if in the proper frame of mind, I would wear that particular combo to work just as another ordinary day's attire. No use for it languishing in a closet, waiting for a special occasion that might never come. The suit itself was bought, heavily discounted, from the Brooks Bros. in Boston about a decade or so ago, and has since been altered to fit my somewhat smaller frame. I suspect that it was one of those pieces that was marketed in the wrong place - I am sure that the suit would have sold better in NYC than Boston.


----------



## upr_crust

Happy Halloween, and let see what I've worn on this day in history - I hope nothing too scary. Please note that this is the penultimate posting of its type - I will be posting photos from history tomorrow, then the historical record runs rather dry, due to my usual custom of vacationing in early November. As it is, I believe that I've pretty much exhausted the historical records of anything interesting, and better to end this exercise before it becomes entirely too dull.

October 31

2011:





2012:





2013:





2014:


----------



## Jimbo2

*October 31 - Halloween*

Sir Crust: If you look closely, you'll see the "Ghost of Crusty Past" over your left shoulder in the 2011 picture - pretty scary!

2011:



2012: GREAT POSE!



This next ensemble is crying out for a bow tie!!! Wonderful vest!
2014:


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust: If you look closely, you'll see the "Ghost of Crusty Past" over your left shoulder in the 2011 picture - pretty scary!
> 
> 2012: GREAT POSE!
> 
> This next ensemble is crying out for a bow tie!!! Wonderful vest!
> 2014:


2011: - Hah!

2012: - The photographs for that day had the advantage of a living photographer, my husband, rather than the timer button.

2014: Dunno why I wasn't wearing a tie, but a red bow tie (of which I have several) would have worked rather nicely here.


----------



## Howard

What a great pose Crusty.


----------



## IT_cyclist

I'm loving the time-lapse Crusty. What happens to those suits? Surely you don't keep them all? (Apologies for calling you Shirley!)


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What a great pose Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



IT_cyclist said:


> I'm loving the time-lapse Crusty. What happens to those suits? Surely you don't keep them all? (Apologies for calling you Shirley!)


Many of the suits seen in the photos from prior to 2012 I have since donated to various people who fit into them better than I would now, the laws of physics and New York City closet space being inviolate.

(And Sshhh! It's only Shirley on the weekends  ).

Today's postings mark the end of Crusty Through The Ages, as there is little material for the month of November, due to my habit of traveling abroad in early November. I will leave this series of postings on a high note - a couple of "lifestyle" photos from Per Se, where I took my husband for his birthday last year. This year, I'm taking him to my surgeon's office, to see how my broken right acetabulum (pelvic bone) is healing. Such is the wheel of fortune.

November 1

2010:





2011:



2013:





2014:





2015:


----------



## RogerP

Cell phone selfies on the train.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, Which restaurant did you take that picture in?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, Which restaurant did you take that picture in?


The restaurant is called Per Se, and is in the Time Warner Center - very grand, very expensive.


----------



## barca10

Very nice, Roger.


----------



## upr_crust

On That Other Website, I had set up a separate thread, posting the photos from the past as I had here in this thread.

There was a request from one poster over There, asking me to post pre-2010 photos.

In reviewing what photos I have in electronic form from pre-2010, there are a number of pictures of me, bedecked in whatever I thought stylish at the time (sometimes cringe-worthy, but there it is). Were I to be insane enough to present this material, should I go backwards from 2010, or forwards from whatever the earliest dated material? Am I Benjamin Button, or do I respect the unilateral march of time?

Warning - there is a significantly larger amount of me in these photos (I am fat in many of them), and they all have facial hair.

Would this be an inspirational exercise ("oh, if he can learn how to dress well, then so can I"), an exercise in idle curiosity ("I wonder what Crusty looked like younger?"), or an exercise in Schadenfreude ("Oh, God, do you believe what Crusty used to look like - glad that I never looked like that")? Enquiring minds, and all of that . . .


----------



## Jimbo2

*Pre-2010 Crusty*

Sir Crust:
If you are asking for an interest level in pre-2010 photos, count me in!
Please include your high school prom, graduation pix as well. Wouldn't THAT be fun?
How about a current photo of your tie rack? Hold a contest to see who can guess the number of ties for a prize. (like guessing jelly beans in a jar.) The prize - dinner at Per Se.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo,

Happily for my reputation around here, pictures as old as my prom pictures and both sets of graduation pictures do not exist in electronic form. As all of those event took place in the 1970's, sins against sartorialism are rampant in all of them.

As for my tie rack, it has been thinned of late, but is still rather populous. Maybe after I move, and have more closet space, will I take a picture of it (or them - multiple racks are needed). No prize is offered for the correct count, however - unless you're planning to treat me to dinner at Per Se, of course .



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> If you are asking for an interest level in pre-2010 photos, count me in!
> Please include your high school prom, graduation pix as well. Wouldn't THAT be fun?
> How about a current photo of your tie rack? Hold a contest to see who can guess the number of ties for a prize. (like guessing jelly beans in a jar.) The prize - dinner at Per Se.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> The restaurant is called Per Se, and is in the Time Warner Center - very grand, very expensive.


How is the food over there?


----------



## bernoulli

Trying a spread collar for the first time.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> ...There was a request from one poster over There, asking me to post pre-2010 photos.....


You do understand that all your pre-2010 pictures and posts can still be accessed from this very thread, if one is patiently enough to dig through all those posts.

Do you want to revisit those as well?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

bernoulli said:


> Trying a spread collar for the first time.


Your
dress combination is awesome but
is it the tie too tight


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How is the food over there?


The food is quite good, but perhaps not entirely worth the price.



Searching_Best_Fit said:


> You do understand that all your pre-2010 pictures and posts can still be accessed from this very thread, if one is patiently enough to dig through all those posts.
> 
> Do you want to revisit those as well?


That would take a great deal of patience on someone's part, to fish through this thread to find my earlier postings. As per our private correspondence, you've written a script to locate only those postings of mine, going back to the beginning of my involvement with AAAC, and, in testing a few of the entries selected, the pictures uploaded to Photobucket do seem to come up when the link for the entry is clicked on.

Were I to post other, older material, I did discover that there are some suited photos of myself on holiday, dating back as far as 2001, which I do not believe have ever been posted here. Were there an interest in seeing this material, I could publish, though the photos will most likely ruin my reputation - I was fatter, hirsute (a Van ****), and garbed much less well than currently.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

^ @upr_crust, i realized that and definitely am amazed on how you have transformed throughout the years. There is a lot that can be learned from the transformation. 

In the mean time, I will find a way to get this information across to you privately.


----------



## bernoulli

Great eyes! As for the tie being too tight, not really. The collar stays were giving this impression. I took them out and all was fine...



fiftyforfifty said:


> Your
> dress combination is awesome but
> is it the tie too tight


----------



## upr_crust

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> ^ @upr_crust, i realized that and definitely am amazed on how you have transformed throughout the years. There is a lot that can be learned from the transformation.
> 
> In the mean time, I will find a way to get this information across to you privately.


Searching, I've just PM'ed you with my permission to share your handiwork - files compiling the HTML codes of all of my postings from the beginning of my involvement with AAAC. I sampled some of the postings with photos, and I can say that I've learned a lot in the intervening years, and have made certain improvements along the way, in some part from having positive (and at times negative) feedback from fellow posters here and at That Other Website. (Dropping some 20 to 25 pounds of excess avoirdupois didn't hurt either.)


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

upr_crust said:


> Searching, I've just PM'ed you with my permission to share your handiwork - files compiling the HTML codes of all of my postings from the beginning of my involvement with AAAC...


OK, here are the two files for the people who are interested in how upr_crust has progressed sartorially:

A text file lists out all his posts throughout the years until Oct 31, 2016.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pobk3tfapn..._page.txt?dl=0

A collection of HTML files that contain his posts in this very thread. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4fkmu3lvee...posts.rar?dl=0
Hope you will enjoy the files.


----------



## Oldsarge

Before the bar. Wild Game dinner tonight at the University Club Portland.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A wild game dinner...
Sounds like great fun as well as a gastronomically fruitful experience. Great rig, appropriate fro the occasion. Could you provide additional details as to the construction/nature of your boutonniere? :thumbs-up:


----------



## ruvort

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> OK, here are the two files for the people who are interested in how upr_crust has progressed sartorially:
> 
> A text file lists out all his posts throughout the years until Oct 31, 2016.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pobk3tfapn..._page.txt?dl=0
> 
> A collection of HTML files that contain his posts in this very thread.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4fkmu3lvee...posts.rar?dl=0
> Hope you will enjoy the files.


Thank you for sharing. The second link doesn't seem to be working for me though.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

ruvort said:


> Thank you for sharing. The second link doesn't seem to be working for me though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


You will need to download the .rar file by pressing the download button. Then you will need to uncompress it to see the html files.


----------



## ruvort

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> You will need to download the .rar file by pressing the download button. Then you will need to uncompress it to see the html files.


The file wasn't showing up. It was showing an error that the link was dead. The file is showing now though.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^A wild game dinner...
> Sounds like great fun as well as a gastronomically fruitful experience. Great rig, appropriate fro the occasion. Could you provide additional details as to the construction/nature of your boutonniere? :thumbs-up:


It was great!

The boutonniere is actually an Austrian hat feather that I found online. They make a great fall/winter casual boutonniere. Another option would be a large salmon fly.


----------



## RogerP

Today's rig.


----------



## Luis50

RogerP said:


> Today's rig.


 Rich harmonious colors. Lots of flavor! That's musician talk for... I love it man!


----------



## bernoulli

OldSarge and RogerP, great ensembles. You are really raising the bar.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks, gents.

bernoulli, I have a pair of grey boots on order, so I will be looking to you for inspiration on how to pair them. Love the three piece windowpane.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today's rig.


nice sharp watch Rog.


----------



## bernoulli

RogerP, don't even joke about it. I have nothing to teach the master. I will humbly defer to you regarding shoes and Upr regarding everything else. I am a humble apprentice. I cannot even shine shoes properly... Alas, today's fit. Last day of the conference.


----------



## Oldsarge

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Howard

bernoulli said:


> OldSarge and RogerP, great ensembles. You are really raising the bar.


very nice shoes, Are they blue suede?


----------



## orange fury

Howard said:


> very nice shoes, Are they blue suede?


Looks like blue calf.

speaking of which Bernoulli, your blue shoes are stunning


----------



## RogerP

Oldsarge said:


> Looks pretty good to me!


Me too!


----------



## Shaver

bernoulli said:


>


Having had the good fortune to see this suit up close I can assure the members that whilst it looks jolly fine in these pics it is quite outstanding in real life - even when worn with blue triple monks, footwear that I would have once mocked but, which look wholly natural on the imposing 6 foot 5 inch figure of bernoulli.

.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you gentlemen for your fine words. Howard, it is indeed blue calf and not blue suede. I do own a pair of blue suede shoes. As soon as they see the light of day I will post it here.

Shaver, I enjoyed your company tremendously and it is unfortunate I forgot to take a pic of your most excellent ensemble.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Having had the good fortune to see this suit up close I can assure the members that whilst it looks jolly fine in these pics it is quite outstanding in real life - even when worn with blue triple monks, footwear that I would have once mocked but, which look wholly natural on the imposing 6 foot 5 inch figure of bernoulli..


In his case, no help is needed as his outfit is outstanding, but your comment reminded me of something my 5' 3" mother used to say: "height cures a multitude of sins."

Didn't understand it growing up, but fully get it now.


----------



## bernoulli

Altezza mezza bellezza. A shame I don't live in Italy...


----------



## FLMike

kulfang23 said:


> I am wearing Punjabi with kurta


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> In his case, no help is needed as his outfit is outstanding, but your comment reminded me of something my 5' 3" mother used to say: "height cures a multitude of sins."
> 
> Didn't understand it growing up, but fully get it now.


Fashion designers employ the proportions of a '10 head' figure when creating croquis with good reason - tall and slim will allow a garment to offer its best aspect.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Having had the good fortune to see this suit up close I can assure the members that whilst it looks jolly fine in these pics it is quite outstanding in real life - even when worn with blue triple monks, footwear that I would have once mocked but, which look wholly natural on the imposing 6 foot 5 inch figure of bernoulli. .


It would seem, then, that you two were able to meet up in Manchester - good for you. It is too bad that there are no photos of Shaver (or the two of you) from this meeting, but there it is.

I must say I am a shade jealous, as I am relegated to jeans and polo shirts for the nonce, having to do exercises twice a day as part of physical therapy. On the positive side, the therapy so far is going well, and the therapist is pleased with my progress, though I expect it will be another four weeks before I am back to being able to post photos in the present tense in this thread.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> It would seem, then, that you two were able to meet up in Manchester - good for you. It is too bad that there are no photos of Shaver (or the two of you) from this meeting, but there it is.
> 
> I must say I am a shade jealous, as I am relegated to jeans and polo shirts for the nonce, having to do exercises twice a day as part of physical therapy. On the positive side, the therapy so far is going well, and the therapist is pleased with my progress, though I expect it will be another four weeks before I am back to being able to post photos in the present tense in this thread.


glad everything is going well, hope to see you back when you're ready.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> glad everything is going well, hope to see you back when you're ready.


Thank you, Howard. I look forward to coming back.


----------



## bernoulli

Back to the "grind". Upr, hope you get 100% and soon. We all miss you terribly.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Back to the "grind". Upr, hope you get 100% and soon. We all miss you terribly.


Thanks, Bernoulli. I miss being 100% as well - am working as fast as I can to return to perfect health, and to these fora.


----------



## kendallr88

Some textures for today..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> Before the bar. Wild Game dinner tonight at the University Club Portland.


Absolutely first rate!


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> Absolutely first rate!


I quite agree.

Today:


----------



## bernoulli

Bravo sir! I never purchased a shirt like yours because I was afraid I would not be able to pair it well. You just showed me how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Cheers my man.


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> Bravo sir! I never purchased a shirt like yours because I was afraid I would not be able to pair it well. You just showed me how to do it. Thank you.


I had the same thought - "man, he did that well."

As I've learned from RogerP and Upr, there can only be one star on stage at once - so keeping everything else around the shirt subdued was the ticket, but of course, how RogerP did that is where the skill came in.

Also, RogerP, my guess, your socks were inspired by our recent houndstooth thread - very, very nice look as they "transition" the eye from the dove grey of the trousers to the black of the Chukkas.


----------



## upr_crust

I note with only a soupcon of jealousy the postings of my friends Bernoulli and RogerP, while I am stuck wearing jeans, polo shirts, and sneakers for the nonce, as I have to perform physical therapy exercises twice a day, and see my physical therapist three times a week. 

However, a week from today, I will have the excuse to become a peacock again, as I will be attending the book launch party for Nathaniel Adams' and Rose Callahan's new book, "We Are Dandy". (My husband and I were interviewed and photographed for the book, but, alas, we ended up on the cutting room floor, or its book editing equivalent.) It should bring out all the peacocks in Manhattan, or a critical mass of them, certainly. Something to look forward to, to be sure, even if I will still be toting a walker to get around (an accessory that I should be rid of shortly after Thanksgiving, one hopes).


----------



## RogerP

Looking forward to the peacock pics, crusty!

And thanks, FF!


----------



## bernoulli

+1 on seeing you posting again, Upr!

Last day of summer temperatures, most likely.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Member bernoulli, that is as casually dressed as I can recall ever seeing you in any of your pics. You look both comfortable and well dressed. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Looking forward to the peacock pics, crusty!





bernoulli said:


> +1 on seeing you posting again, Upr!


Thank you, gentlemen. It has been too long since I've been in proper clothes. Bernoulli, congrats on the new shoes - I don't think that I've seen these suede wingtips on you before - very nice!

On the request of a fellow poster at That Other Website, I did a posting to a thread dedicated to a history of my postings, this time using photos from various trips that I believe had not been published in these fora. Rather than gumming up this thread, let me merely post the link to the other thread, the photos for which are spoilered, so that one can assault oneself with the plethora of images at a digestible pace.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/530950...is-date-in-history-a-walk-down-memory-lane/45


----------



## fiftyforfifty

RogerP said:


> I quite agree.
> 
> Today:


Excellent Shirt and over all combination


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. The salmon suede are new, and I would like to acknowledge the help of Shaver in procuring it.

Upr, you look splendid in all pics (as expected). Nevertheless, it is interesting to see how your style evolved. One thing remained constant to me: I do like all the 3-piece suits, a style that suited your earlier self and it is still flattering to you now. Nobody wears a 3-piece better than you, at least nobody I have ever met or seen around the web.


----------



## momsdoc

A casual Satuday in the office.








j








j










turtlencneck: Kohls, Craft and Barrel
Sports Coat: BB
Sweater: Cashmere LL
Cords: Orvis
Boots: Meermin
Covert Coat: Cordings


----------



## williamson

momsdoc said:


> A casual Saturday in the office.


Excellent indoor and outdoor late autumn _ensemble_!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed...a great job of layering to deal with the increasing chill and the variability of fall temperatures. The rust colored V-neck really makes that rig, momsdoc! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP

That's a terrific fall look, Momsdoc.


----------



## CLTesquire

Very nice momsdoc!


----------



## ruvort

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed...a great job of layering to deal with the increasing chill and the variability of fall temperatures. The rust colored V-neck really makes that rig, momsdoc! :thumbs-up:


My first reaction was that the V-neck looked sorely out of place on top of a turtleneck. There is a "sweater on top of sweater" look going on that I don't think I could justify for myself.

Everyone has a different opinion though and I respect both Eagle's and Momsdoc's postings.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

ruvort said:


> My first reaction was that the V-neck looked sorely out of place on top of a turtleneck. There is a sweater on top of sweater look going on that I don't think I could justify for myself.
> 
> Everyone has a different opinion though and I respect both Eagle's and Momsdoc's postings.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


The turtleneck is a cotton shirt, not a sweater. They were purchased as heavy underwear, not to be used without an over layer of shirt or sweater. Alone under a sports coat, I prefer a nice thick turtle neck sweater, but have not come across one I like at a reasonable price.

Eagle, thanks for the shout out about the sweater. I've tried in vain to find a tie to coordinate with the burnt orange in the sports coat, but everything seems to clash. This sweater is the only thing that picks up that color in a harmonious fashion. I usually have to wear mustard or olive ties, though I just ordered a chocolate grenadine to see how it works.


----------



## Howard

momsdoc said:


> A casual Satuday in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtlencneck: Kohls, Craft and Barrel
> Sports Coat: BB
> Sweater: Cashmere LL
> Cords: Orvis
> Boots: Meermin
> Covert Coat: Cordings


very nice outfit.


----------



## RogerP

Tweed and flannel from earlier today.


----------



## momsdoc

Great loo, Roger. I like the way you pulled out the subtle blue stripe in the jacket. 

I also like when the boots cost more than the rest of the rig put together.


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Rog.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents. And momsdoc in this case you're quite right about the comparative cost of the boots.


----------



## bernoulli




----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, you look splendid in all pics (as expected). Nevertheless, it is interesting to see how your style evolved. One thing remained constant to me: I do like all the 3-piece suits, a style that suited your earlier self and it is still flattering to you now. Nobody wears a 3-piece better than you, at least nobody I have ever met or seen around the web.


For the book launch party Thursday, it is my intent to wear a three-piece suit - which one depends on the weather and my mood - we shall see what I come up with.

Meanwhile, you are holding your own in the three-piece suit department quite well, from your most recent postings.


----------



## bernoulli

Looking forward to your pics on Thursday, Mr Crust. Right now, last day of nice temperatures in a while. Felt like dressing summery...Also tired of the tie by the end of the day...


----------



## momsdoc

ASports coat: PRL
Shirt: CT
Tie: CT
Links: CT
Trousers: Paul Fredrick
Shoes: Rider
Belt: Meermn
Waistcoat: PC


----------



## FLMike

^Kudos for having the guts to try and post something so bold, but I'm not seeing a lot of harmonizing going on with that fit. It's a miss for me, sorry.

Edit: It is possible that my screen is misrepresenting one or several of the colors.


----------



## momsdoc

Well it's my first attempt at trying out the teal flannel trousers, which are more blue than green as they show up. 

The mustard waistcoat picks up the same color stripe in the tie.. The Aqua shirt was an attempt to bridge the navy jacket and teal trousers. I was more concerned about the windowpane pattern and the ties. But given the difference in scale, plus the limited visibility of the tie with the overlying waistcoat, felt it was workable.

it was a bold choice, but did get positive compliments from a number of SAs at BB. One of the things I like about winter is the greater freedom one seems to have when wearing tweeds, flannels, and layers, in getting away with more mixing of bolder patterns and color combinations. Since by it nature, tweed is pattern heavy, tweed on tweed on knit, seems like a license to go more bodily than summertime.


----------



## williamson

momsdoc said:


> The Aqua shirt was an attempt to bridge the navy jacket and teal trousers. I was more concerned about the windowpane pattern and the ties. But given the difference in scale, plus the limited visibility of the tie with the overlying waistcoat, felt it was workable.


We are so used to seeing tweeds and similar textures in "autumn" or "earth" colours, olives and browns, that the sheer unfamiliarity of the colours you have chosen comes as a surprise. I would be very much more wary of mixing patterns, but applaud your adventurousness in so successfully experimenting with these colours.


----------



## momsdoc

Every day it seems it's the same question. Which color trousers today? Grey, brown, olive, navy, dark blue, pattern, solid.

Well when you've got all the basics and a good amount of optional so covered, you get adventurous. So when I saw PF had teal flannels, I decided, what the heck. I may even get the nerve for their burgundy. I have been very pleased with their quality and full cut.

Of course, once they arrived, I had to figure out what to do with them. This was my first attempt.

This is my winter closet's trouser collection.










26 Flannels, out of 40. what's a fellow to do?


----------



## eagle2250

^^Well, 
buy more of course and build a bigger closet. That's the (real) American thing to do! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

My monitor is too addled to fairly assess the colors, but they don't look badly combined, albeit a bit aggressive. 

My two quibbles are the tie's pattern and the sport coat's fight each other, IMHO and the pants, whatever color, look way too long. 

One last thought, the texture of each item seems "rough" or "country" except for the shirt, which seems very smooth - I think a more textured shirt (Oxford or something with less smoothness) would work better. 

All that said, I am very impressed with your pants collection - wow, and it doesn't even look like the camera was able to capture all of it.


----------



## momsdoc

Yep, a full inch too long. I hadn't them pre hemmed by PF and 3/4 were perfect. This one slipped by. and will have to meet the dry cleaner


----------



## momsdoc

A more sedate day.




























Sports coat: JAB 1905 collection
Shirt: JAB
Tie: BB
Waistcoat: J. Crew
trousers: Paul Fredricks
Shoes: Meermin

Anyone know how to rotate the first 2 pics?


----------



## upr_crust

upr_crust said:


> For the book launch party Thursday, it is my intent to wear a three-piece suit - which one depends on the weather and my mood - we shall see what I come up with..


It is Thursday, and I am indeed wearing a three-piece suit - a far change from the jeans, polo shirts, and sneakers that have been my uniform for the last couple of weeks, for thrice-weekly physical therapy, which seems to be working. I hope to be walking without metallic aids in a couple of weeks.

In any case, the details of today's attire:

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co,
Braces - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## RogerP

That's a terrific ensemble, crusty. Good to see you back. Hope you continue to mend well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Kapow! 

No one does quite like you do Upr.

Great just to see a post from you and even greater to hear that your recover is going well and you are only a few weeks to away from unassisted walking.


----------



## eagle2250

Welcome back upr_crust...you are looking spiffy, as always! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

good to see you back Crusty, you were missed.


----------



## bernoulli

Great fit! The master at his best. Welcome back, Upr.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> That's a terrific ensemble, crusty. Good to see you back. Hope you continue to mend well.





Fading Fast said:


> Kapow! No one does quite like you do Upr. Great just to see a post from you and even greater to hear that your recover is going well and you are only a few weeks to away from unassisted walking.





eagle2250 said:


> Welcome back upr_crust...you are looking spiffy, as always! :thumbs-up:





Howard said:


> good to see you back Crusty, you were missed.





bernoulli said:


> Great fit! The master at his best. Welcome back, Upr.


Thank you, gentlemen. And now, a couple of shots from last night's party, where I met Styleforum poster Butler, a most charming, interesting, and impeccably dressed gentleman.


----------



## Howard

very nice picture of the both of you Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, both you and your new friend look great. 

Bet you didn't expect to see too many bolder patterns than yours when you went with a strong pinstripe, three piece suit, but Butler hit the full-power button when he put his on. 

My guess, even in this great city, last night, there was no other event with two better dressed guys.


----------



## Howard

How long will you have to be with a walker?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice picture of the both of you Crusty.





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, both you and your new friend look great.
> 
> Bet you didn't expect to see too many bolder patterns than yours when you went with a strong pinstripe, three piece suit, but Butler hit the full-power button when he put his on.
> 
> My guess, even in this great city, last night, there was no other event with two better dressed guys.





Howard said:


> How long will you have to be with a walker?


Thank you, gentlemen, and, in answer to Howard's question, depending on situation, I am switching off between walker, crutches, and cane - today is a cane day (my first).

Thanksgiving dinner at the Leopard at des Artistes - an excuse to get dressed up, though fairly unnecessary, except for my mental well-being.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - DVVS, New York
Vintage watch chain
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Magnanni, via Bergdorf Goodman
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ran23

finally got to wear my Camel Hair Blazer with walnut herringbone trousers to a Retirement Center dinner. More of the residents wore jacket and tie today.


----------



## bernoulli

Gorgeous autumn day. Unfortunately, will spend most of it indoors


----------



## FLMike

^I'm thinking a light blue shirt might have been the way to go. Or, a different tie.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

bernoulli said:


> Gorgeous autumn day. Unfortunately, will spend most of it indoors


Awesome jacket and shoes


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. And now, a couple of shots from last night's party, where I met Styleforum poster Butler, a most charming, interesting, and impeccably dressed gentleman.


Sir I am shocked to see you with forearm crutches.
Wish you good health


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit, Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you, Howard. I hope that your Thanksgiving was good as well.



bernoulli said:


> Gorgeous autumn day. Unfortunately, will spend most of it indoors


Lovely jacket, Bernoulli - nice pocket square, too.



fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir I am shocked to see you with forearm crutches.
> Wish you good health


Thank you, 50-4-50. Good thing you didn't see me seven weeks ago - the sight of me walking with a walker would have been more shocking, I fear. No matter - I seem to be healing well, and should be able to walk without metallic accompaniment in the next few weeks.


----------



## eagle2250

fiftyforfifty said:


> Awesome jacket and shoes


+1 regarding the jacket (it is indeed handsome!), but not so much on the shoes. :icon_scratch:


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you gentlemen for the kind words. Eagle, you can go ahead and make fun of the boots. I don't really mind. 

Jacket is a Brioni, the only article of clothing I ever bought second hand. It has some mighty 1980's should pads. It is a pure cashmere jacket that is extremely soft to the touch. I like it but I don't wear it much as I find it dated. Maybe I should just get over it.

As for the pocket square, thank you upr. An awesome gift that I truly appreciate.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Thank you gentlemen for the kind words. Eagle, you can go ahead and make fun of the boots. I don't really mind.
> 
> Jacket is a Brioni, the only article of clothing I ever bought second hand. It has some mighty 1980's should pads. It is a pure cashmere jacket that is extremely soft to the touch. I like it but I don't wear it much as I find it dated. Maybe I should just get over it.
> 
> As for the pocket square, thank you upr. An awesome gift that I truly appreciate.


The fabric of the jacket looks gorgeous, and very unusual for you to find something that fits off the rack, and second-hand as well. As for the shoulders, I have a Chester Barrie sports jacket, not too dissimilar to your jacket of today, with the same issue - very big shoulders. I just go with the flow on it - it is what it is.

As for the pocket square, I wasn't fishing for compliments on it - more a private joke comment - but I am glad that you are making good use of it - wear it in good health.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, I would not make fun of them, but they are a bit too fashion forward for my tastes. I respect the fact you can pull them off but alas, conservatism rules in my closet! 

Have a great day, Sir!


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, my compliments are freely given, fished or not. I will restate you are by far the best dressed gentlemen I have ever met.

This is the first outing of my new latest suit. I quite like it.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, my compliments are freely given, fished or not. I will restate you are by far the best dressed gentlemen I have ever met.
> 
> This is the first outing of my new latest suit. I quite like it.


Wear the new suit in good health. I will say that the full-length photo is taken at an odd angle, which makes the button stance look a little high, but having seen another photo of you in the suit previously, I know that isn't true.

As for my pretensions at sartorial splendor, you do praise me too well. I am in the middle of reading Nathaniel Adam's new book, "We Are Dandy", for which Husband and I were interviewed. Were we to have been included in the book, I fear that we would appear quite drab and boring in comparison to some of the peacocks documented therein, so perhaps it was lucky that we were not included in the book. The interview process was fun, and watching Rose Callahan work as a photographer was a privilege, so no loss there. Both Rose and Nathaniel have promised to share photos and text from the interview, though I am quite sure that there would be issues, were I to share their handiwork with the world. We shall see.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

Keep us posted about the photos, but more importantly, about your recovery. I am sure that everybody here is rooting for the return of your sartorial splendor. meanwhile, autumn (and sorry about the mess in my office):


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> Keep us posted about the photos, but more importantly, about your recovery. I am sure that everybody here is rooting for the return of your sartorial splendor. meanwhile, autumn (and sorry about the mess in my office):


Thank you for posting (very nice three-piece - is it new?) and for asking after my health. I am recovering well, I believe - walking now with only a cane (and sometimes with no support if I am walking around the apartment), and getting out, though only using buses (haven't attempted the subway yet). I am still on a program of physical therapy, which requires me to roll around on the floor, doing exercises twice a day, so my attire for the nonce is jeans, polo shirt, and sneakers, which I find gratingly dull.

I am invited to a black-tie wedding for the 17th of December, and am uncertain as to whether or not I will require a cane at that time. If I do, I think that I want something a bit more grand than the very utilitarian one I've been using - in my idle moments, I've been looking at the following as an accompaniment to my attire for the 17th.

https://www.fashionablecanes.com/90770.html

https://www.fashionablecanes.com/125.html

https://www.fashionablecanes.com/84040.html

https://www.fashionablecanes.com/80999.html


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust. Happy to hear that your recovery is passing so quickly. As to you walking stick choice for the 17 December ceremony, the third option(bonded, ribbed wheat handle) would be my choice!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Upr_crust. Happy to hear that your recovery is passing so quickly. As to you walking stick choice for the 17 December ceremony, the third option(bonded, ribbed wheat handle) would be my choice!


Thank you, Eagle - it happens to be the one to which I was leaning (pardon the pun) myself.


----------



## bernoulli

The three piece was finished in April-May but given it is a heavy English fabric I could not find many instances to use it. It was stock fabric at WW Chan, so I took a chance, even if I knew it would take me a while to wear it. I did wear it once or twice before, but this is the first time I wore it in the proper climate.

As for the cane, I hope you will never have another need for one, but if you want to have a nice one in the house you selected an excellent sample. Who am I to discourage you from sartorial purchases? Go ahead and post the results!



upr_crust said:


> Thank you for posting (very nice three-piece - is it new?) and for asking after my health. I am recovering well, I believe - walking now with only a cane (and sometimes with no support if I am walking around the apartment), and getting out, though only using buses (haven't attempted the subway yet). I am still on a program of physical therapy, which requires me to roll around on the floor, doing exercises twice a day, so my attire for the nonce is jeans, polo shirt, and sneakers, which I find gratingly dull.
> 
> I am invited to a black-tie wedding for the 17th of December, and am uncertain as to whether or not I will require a cane at that time. If I do, I think that I want something a bit more grand than the very utilitarian one I've been using - in my idle moments, I've been looking at the following as an accompaniment to my attire for the 17th.
> 
> https://www.fashionablecanes.com/90770.html
> 
> https://www.fashionablecanes.com/125.html
> 
> https://www.fashionablecanes.com/84040.html
> 
> https://www.fashionablecanes.com/80999.html


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> The three piece was finished in April-May but given it is a heavy English fabric I could not find many instances to use it. It was stock fabric at WW Chan, so I took a chance, even if I knew it would take me a while to wear it. I did wear it once or twice before, but this is the first time I wore it in the proper climate.
> 
> As for the cane, I hope you will never have another need for one, but if you want to have a nice one in the house you selected an excellent sample. Who am I to discourage you from sartorial purchases? Go ahead and post the results!


Thank you Bernoulli. Glad to have finally seen today's suit - it suits you well, wear it in good health.

For the record, I went with Eagle's recommendation as to a cane - just ordered it. It should be in my hands within the next eight days. Better safe than sorry, and it will be yet another ornament to my sartorial collection.

For reference, the URL:

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...iw6exvtv-3da93310-4417-435d-9197-1186a39b943b


----------



## upr_crust

Tiring of a life spent in jeans, sneakers and polo shirts (working from home, and required to do exercises for physical therapy twice a day), I've cleaned myself up a bit for the weekend - dinner (for one, alas - Husband is attending his company's holiday party) out.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks & PS - New & Lingwood
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Tesi


----------



## eagle2250

^^Upr_crust:
It's so good to see you standing vertical, without assistance, and getting out and about, as your health permits the resumption of your normal activities. Your daily doses of "how it should be done" have been sorely missed. It goes without saying we look forward to your being able to get back in the saddle (no pun intended) with regard to those daily pictorial offerings, that are so looked forward to!

BTW, those are a pair of stunningly handsome shoes!


----------



## Jimbo2

*Friday Night Stepping Out*

SirCrust:
A perfect combination of cufflinks and tie. You've "linked" them together beautifully. 
(MY weak attempt at punnery on an early Saturday morning!)
I see the topcoats are emerging from the back of the closet as the NYC temperatures continue to drop . . .keep 'em coming! Happy weekend to you.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, good to see you without your cane, How are you feeling?


----------



## bernoulli

I like this. Sir Crust. It has a nice ring to it. Sir Crust carries this thread almost by himself, with superb elegance. All in favor of Sir Crust?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Upr_crust:
> It's so good to see you standing vertical, without assistance, and getting out and about, as your health permits the resumption of your normal activities. Your daily doses of "how it should be done" have been sorely missed. It goes without saying we look forward to your being able to get back in the saddle (no pun intended) with regard to those daily pictorial offerings, that are so looked forward to!
> 
> BTW, those are a pair of stunningly handsome shoes!


Thank you, Eagle. I am still using a cane to walk the streets of NYC, so assisted locomotion hasn't ceased quite yet, but for moving around the apartment, I can manage without the cane - certainly for photo ops. I will be delighted to resume "full operations" as soon as I resume working back at the office (tentatively scheduled for 2016/12/22). In the interim, I am off work from now until then, and I've got any number of chores which need doing, and when the chores are done, I may have cause to dress up and venture out into the city. If so, I will document and post photos for you all.

As for last night's shoes, thank you. They were a sale item last winter at Paul Stuart, which I happily snatched from their clutches.



Jimbo2 said:


> SirCrust:
> A perfect combination of cufflinks and tie. You've "linked" them together beautifully.
> (MY weak attempt at punnery on an early Saturday morning!)
> I see the topcoats are emerging from the back of the closet as the NYC temperatures continue to drop . . .keep 'em coming! Happy weekend to you.


Thank you, Jimbo. It was quite by accident that I stumbled onto the combo of yesterday's tie and cufflinks, as I've owned the cufflinks since the late 90's, and the tie was bought a decade later.



Howard said:


> Crusty, good to see you without your cane, How are you feeling?


As stated above, I'm still in healing mode, but I am moving about better. I even took the subway to dinner last night, something I hadn't done in eight weeks. Thank you for your good wishes.



bernoulli said:


> I like this. Sir Crust. It has a nice ring to it. Sir Crust carries this thread almost by himself, with superb elegance. All in favor of Sir Crust?


I do not believe that the Crust family crest appears in Burke's Peerage, but I will take the knighthood if thrust upon me .


----------



## upr_crust

Brunch at the Leopard at des Artistes this afternoon, after a morning visit to the new apartment - attire thrown together quickly.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie = Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - RLPL
Cap - Christys, via Thomas Farthing


----------



## Howard

very nice Sir Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Sir Crust.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## Jimbo2

*BRUNCH*

Sir Crust:
1. Don't you remember what happened LAST TIME you "stepped out" for a Sunday brunch? Certainly, your memory is better than that! 
2. I've searched high and low; crissed and crossed the cracked crevasses from cover to cover and came up with NO Crust Crest!
Happy Monday, Jimbo :surprised:


----------



## upr_crust

Replies below:

1). Yesterday I "stepped out" to brunch - on October 9th, I ran like a fool for the elevator, and running is not yet part of my possible activities, so no fear of history repeating itself soon.

2). I told you that there was no Crust family crest, however cracked and criss-crossed those peerage crevasses might be.

And a Happy Monday to you as well . . .



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Don't you remember what happened LAST TIME you "stepped out" for a Sunday brunch? Certainly, your memory is better than that!
> 2. I've searched high and low; crissed and crossed the cracked crevasses from cover to cover and came up with NO Crust Crest!
> Happy Monday, Jimbo :surprised:


----------



## Oldsarge

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Don't you remember what happened LAST TIME you "stepped out" for a Sunday brunch? Certainly, your memory is better than that!
> 2. I've searched high and low; crissed and crossed the cracked crevasses from cover to cover and came up with NO Crust Crest!
> Happy Monday, Jimbo :surprised:


According to a heraldry book I once read (for no good reason) an American gentleman doesn't need to inherit arms or get them approved by the College. Not being subject (pun intended) to the British monarchy, an American is free to design and bear arms of the heraldric sort without having to get permission from anyone. This was the custom in the UK in Cromwell's day and the dictator not only changed his a couple of times, he changed his surname as well. So whatever crest you want, you can have. The title, on the other hand, has to be conferred unless you add it as an additional first name--and I've seen that done!:fool:


----------



## Howard

very nice green scarf Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Today. Shirt is light blue and the tie brown grenadine. Office less messy.


----------



## TheoProf

Christmas tree shopping with the family on Sunday.


----------



## immanuelrx

TheoProf said:


> Christmas tree shopping with the family on Sunday.


Good to see you posting pics again! I am sure I am not the only one missing your pic posts.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very good, indeed! Looking forward to TheoProf's future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

immanuelrx said:


> Good to see you posting pics again! I am sure I am not the only one missing your pic posts.


Amen.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice green scarf Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



immanuelrx said:


> Good to see you posting pics again! I am sure I am not the only one missing your pic posts.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very good, indeed! Looking forward to TheoProf's future postings. :thumbs-up:


Add me to that list - welcome back, TheoProf.

This morning, I am off to the private sale at Paul Stuart's, to see if there is anything left to buy. Deciding that it would be wise to look as if I could afford to shop at Stuart's, and also to give proper context to anything I try on, I decided to dress for the occasion.

Yesterday I also received the cane I ordered - something less utilitarian than the one I've been using, but more decorative. Let's hope that the need for it, orthopedically, is limited.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BBGF
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino
Cane - Fashionable Canes (who knew there was such a thing, prior to the Internet?)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...This morning, I am off to the private sale at Paul Stuart's, to see if there is anything left to buy. Deciding that it would be wise to look as if I could afford to shop at Stuart's, and also to give proper context to anything I try on, I decided to dress for the occasion....


In an attempt to keep our Christmas spending in check and devote it to gifts for others, I am forgoing a trip to Paul Stuart's sale this year (as painful as that is).

Otherwise, if I was there today, you'd probably see a salesman kick a tall skinny guy in chinos, an OCBD, shetland sweater and desert boots out of the way to wait on a properly dressed customer who goes by the screen moniker Upr Crust.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> In an attempt to keep our Christmas spending in check and devote it to gifts for others, I am forgoing a trip to Paul Stuart's sale this year (as painful as that is).
> 
> Otherwise, if I was there today, you'd probably see a salesman kick a tall skinny guy in chinos, an OCBD, shetland sweater and desert boots out of the way to wait on a properly dressed customer who goes by the screen moniker Upr Crust.


Your fiscal probity does you credit - my fiscal probity now no longer exists.

I am sure that the sales staff at Paul Stuart wouldn't kick you - maybe only a gentle nudge or two .


----------



## Howard

immanuelrx said:


> Good to see you posting pics again! I am sure I am not the only one missing your pic posts.


I miss his postings too.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the way you added the cane to your picture, makes you look like a pimp.


----------



## bernoulli

Very hard to follow the master. The cane looks great. Glad to see that you are recovering well, sir. Today I am mostly wearing accessories that I received as a gift from the one and only Sir upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Very hard to follow the master. The cane looks great. Glad to see that you are recovering well, sir. Today I am mostly wearing accessories that I received as a gift from the one and only Sir upr_crust.


Bernoulli, glad to see that you are making good use of my modest gifts to you - the braces look excellent, and very fitting with the rest of your ensemble.

The cane made a great impression in its travels yesterday. I stopped by the front desk of my building, on the way out to Paul Stuart's, and one of my neighbors was there, chatting with the concierge, and she waxed poetic over all of the detailing of yesterday's attire, cane included (and she was formerly part of top management at GQ magazine, on the business side). The sales help at Stuart's was complimentary as well, though that is all a part of good salesmanship, so I take their compliments with a grain of salt.


----------



## FrankG

RogerP said:


> Tweed and flannel from earlier today.


Who makes these wonderful boots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Day 3 of stay-cation - a visit to the optometrist is the highlight of today's activities. The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "corduroy" - I believe that today's attire qualifies.

Jacket, trousers, shirt, bow tie, shoes - BB
PS - no name brand


----------



## TheoProf

immanuelrx said:


> Good to see you posting pics again! I am sure I am not the only one missing your pic posts.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very good, indeed! Looking forward to TheoProf's future postings. :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the kind words gents (and you too Upr)! I'm at one of those proverbial crossroads moments in my career that necessitates immersion and focus on my work. I'll be checking in from time to time and plan to be a regular participant again when I come out on the other side. We all face those limited windows of opportunity in life that temporarily eclipse our hobbies, and of course, family demands any extra attention I can muster in those moments.  It's really nice to know I'm missed though. Cheers.



Fading Fast said:


> Amen.





Howard said:


> I miss his postings too.


----------



## Fading Fast

TheoProf said:


> Thanks for the kind words gents (and you too Upr)! I'm at one of those proverbial crossroads moments in my career that necessitates immersion and focus on my work. I'll be checking in from time to time and plan to be a regular participant again when I come out on the other side. We all face those limited windows of opportunity in life that temporarily eclipse our hobbies, and of course, family demands any extra attention I can muster in those moments.  It's really nice to know I'm missed though. Cheers.


Been there several times in my career. It is kind of you to share that with us. Best of luck - I am sure you will excel at work. We look forward to your regular return here after that.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Glad to see RogerP and Theoprof posting as well. RogerP, as always I am in awe of the shoes you wear. Upr, the you are making great use of your cane, and wonderful ensembles as always. 
Given another thread on blue shoes, here is my experiment on blue and grey. Full of robot poses. The tie is approved for bunga bunga parties, a gift from a friend who received it from the big kahuna himself.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli - excellent use of the tie (better use than the original owner would have made of it, certainly), and handsome ensemble today. 

For myself, today is a day of practical work - sorting through my oversized library, deciding what to keep, what to donate to the local library, and what to throw out. It feels like the dispersal of the library of Alexandria. For this dusty work, jeans and a polo shirt are the only practical attire, especially as I have to roll around on the floor twice a day to do physical therapy, and I see my therapist at 5:00 PM., which involves more rolling around, though not on the floor.


----------



## Jimbo2

*BLUE/GREY*

Bernoulli:
Fantastic combination of suit and tie today. I love the subtle suit pattern with the classic tie. 
And the shoes are awesome. BTW, I learned 35 years ago from a college friend how to tie my shoes so the laces will lie east-west, as opposed to north-south. If you are interested, I'll gladly share my secret, or ask any sailor worth his salt at tying knots.


----------



## FLMike

bernoulli said:


> Glad to see RogerP and Theoprof posting as well. RogerP, as always I am in awe of the shoes you wear. Upr, the you are making great use of your cane, and wonderful ensembles as always.


Roger hasn't posted since mid-November I don't believe.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. Jimbo, please share the secret with the whole forum. I am sure not only I would appreciate learning new tricks. FLMike, somebody quoted a pic of RogerP and commented on it recently. I assumed it was a recent post by him. A shame he has not posted in a while, as I loved his ensembles in general and his shoe collection in particular.



FLMike said:


> Roger hasn't posted since mid-November I don't believe.


----------



## Jimbo2

Bernoulli:
It's really no "secret." You are probably tying a "granny knot," that is- left over right, right loop, then left around the loop.
Try a "square knot," that is - left over right, LEFT loop, then right around the loop.
I happen to be left-handed, so obviously, the whole process is reversed if you're right-handed. (or wrong-handed.)
My Boy Scout days are finally paying off. Trying to walk little old ladies across the street just isn't getting it for me anymore! https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/grannyknot.htm 
Let me know how you do, while I go "tie one on." Happy weekend to you all.
Jimbo


----------



## Michael Marshall

I had no idea Cords were "back in"... Shucks! I got rid of all of that stuff I had from the late 90's a year ago or so... Nonetheless, nice ensemble!


----------



## pradsy90

*Comments Please!*

This is what I wore to work today...

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## upr_crust

Today, even though I am off work for another week or so, I am taking my staff out to lunch for the holidays, and thus have a perfect excuse to get dressed up. It seems like it's been ages since I've gotten properly dressed.

Suit and shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Lewin
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg Collection, London
Shoes - Magnanni, via Bergdorf Goodman
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Coat - Adolfo













An added extra bonus - some swag from the Paul Stuart sale:


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## dr.butcher

To make it easier to browse old WAYWT posts, perhaps we can start a new thread once a year? It's a bit of an unwieldy thread to navigate, but one of the best *tips hat to upr*. WAYWT 2017? We have a decade of posts is this one thread alone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Pic from last week. Cheers.


----------



## TheoProf

Some pics on our way to the university Christmas party. Jacket is navy doeskin and trousers are a chocolate brown twill. Tie is wool. Please forgive my lack of shoes and poor lighting. I wore suede wingtips.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done all around. Hope you enjoyed the party...tis the season! 

It;s good to see you posting again.


----------



## bernoulli

Theoprof, welcome back. Sir crust, as always, splendid. Great purchases as well.


----------



## dr.butcher

Haven't posted clothes here for a while, but today was working from home and had a couple pics snapped by the missus. Outfit is very casual, but I think close enough to the AAAC-style that it's suitable to post.

Determining factors in choice of clothes was the fact that I was, as mentioned, working from home, and that my main outings would be to walk the dog along the train tracks.

I thought an SC too dressy for this alone, so decided to wear a Levi's trucker jacket. Perfect for today's weather plus enough pockets to hold keys, card holder, poop bags, etc.

Paired with grey wool pants, light blue cotton shirt, light grey grenadine tie. Boots are from C&J and I included a couple extra photos to show the detail. They are (apparently) navy blue calf, though look black to me, and have a lighter blue suede upper.







The boots are fresh out of the box and need a polish (not sure if I should use navy or black - thoughts?) and I need to put in shorter laces (that are black, not brown like they came with). But I didn't have time for this and was keen to put a few miles on them. (My trousers are not that short... hiked up here to show the boots.)


----------



## Howard

very nice pictures, TheoProf.


----------



## upr_crust

Special weekend edition - black tie wedding later today.

Tuxedo - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Budd, London
Waistcoat - PRL
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Studs - Etsy
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## AbleRiot

*Please be careful out there!*

Looking good Crusty. But do be careful out on the City streets since we've been dealt with quite a messy start to the weekend.



upr_crust said:


> Special weekend edition - black tie wedding later today.
> 
> Tuxedo - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Budd, London
> Waistcoat - PRL
> PS - BB
> Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
> Studs - Etsy
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

I'm not sure what is better, Upr's clothes or his life (fabulous dinners here, museum openings there and black tie weddings now and again). I'm just happy if I got to a business meeting (yes, a business meeting) and there are more people wearing ties than not.

I just read a post over at Ivy Style which linked to a G. Bruce Boyer article he wrote for "Town & Country" back in '81 (the web's voracious appetite for content makes everything old, new again). In the article on Polo coats, Boyer says:

_Some men are even able to carry off a polo coat with evening dress, but this sense of style is a nameless grace that no method can teach.
_
Lo and behold, in yesterday's post, our own Upr does just that - wears a Polo coat over evening dress - with "a nameless grace that no method can teach," which is about what he does with his attire everyday.

Upr, please heed AbleRiot's advice - you've put too much time into rehab to have a slip now.

_

_


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> Looking good Crusty. But do be careful out on the City streets since we've been dealt with quite a messy start to the weekend.





Fading Fast said:


> I'm not sure what is better, Upr's clothes or his life (fabulous dinners here, museum openings there and black tie weddings now and again). I'm just happy if I got to a business meeting (yes, a business meeting) and there are more people wearing ties than not.
> 
> I just read a post over at Ivy Style which linked to a G. Bruce Boyer article he wrote for "Town & Country" back in '81 (the web's voracious appetite for content makes everything old, new again). In the article on Polo coats, Boyer says:
> 
> _Some men are even able to carry off a polo coat with evening dress, but this sense of style is a nameless grace that no method can teach.
> _
> Lo and behold, in yesterday's post, our own Upr does just that - wears a Polo coat over evening dress - with "a nameless grace that no method can teach," which is about what he does with his attire everyday.
> 
> Upr, please heed AbleRiot's advice - you've put too much time into rehab to have a slip now.


Thank you, gentlemen, for your compliments and your admonitions. I can assure you that I survived the streets of NYC, and the residual snow/wetness without incident, and that the wedding and its reception went off splendidly, with a high adherence to the black tie dress code, and a well-managed reception at the Yale Club. I was called upon to assist one of the grooms mid-reception with his bow tie - he was rather out of practice tying them, and so he and I retreated to the men's room, where I did a quick re-tie, before photos began to be taken.

As for the use of a polo coat with black tie, I had no idea about Bruce Boyer's quote - all I knew is that it was cold outside, and that my tuxedo is summer weight, and that I'd not had occasion this season yet to wear the polo coat. Glad that the combination made visual sense.

As for the glamorous nature of my life, today's highlight will be doing laundry .


----------



## Howard

very nice and professional you look Crusty.


----------



## dr.butcher

Working from home again. Continuing last week's experiment with casual clothes. As I don't have much of a casual winter wardrobe, and my casual suits are all for summer and not even suitable for layering due to the materials (linen, seersucker, etc., which would look silly in winter) I have been dressing as normal but swapping out one item for a more casual one.

Last week it was the jacket (swapped for army surplus, denim trucker, cardigan, etc). This week it's the shirt. Today was 3P weather so I swapped out the shirt (and in this case the tie as well) for a white, long-sleeve BD polo. Worn with black captoe oxfords from C&J.



Upr, your wedding post didn't include your usual "accessories shot". I'm curious about the studs you bought on etsy. What do they look like up close? Appear to be similar blue stone to match the links, but I can't be certain.


----------



## upr_crust

dr.butcher said:


> Upr, your wedding post didn't include your usual "accessories shot". I'm curious about the studs you bought on etsy. What do they look like up close? Appear to be similar blue stone to match the links, but I can't be certain.


The "accessories shot" wasn't possible, as my formal shirt was on a hanger, not folded like my regular dress shirts, so I forsook attempting it. As for the studs from Etsy, they are lapis lazuli cabochons, round, in a base metal setting with 18K gilding. I bought them with the intention of wearing them with the 14K gold lapis ring and cufflinks seen in the photos, as dark blue, rather than black, is the theme of my formal wear (tuxedo in midnight blue, bow tie in dark blue). It seems to have worked well enough, I think. If I have a chance, I'll try to photograph the studs - they're quite simple, and a little larger than I might have wanted, but they did the job.


----------



## dr.butcher

upr_crust said:


> The "accessories shot" wasn't possible, as my formal shirt was on a hanger, not folded like my regular dress shirts, so I forsook attempting it. As for the studs from Etsy, they are lapis lazuli cabochons, round, in a base metal setting with 18K gilding. I bought them with the intention of wearing them with the 14K gold lapis ring and cufflinks seen in the photos, as dark blue, rather than black, is the theme of my formal wear (tuxedo in midnight blue, bow tie in dark blue). It seems to have worked well enough, I think. If I have a chance, I'll try to photograph the studs - they're quite simple, and a little larger than I might have wanted, but they did the job.


Thanks for the info Upr. I did notice they looked quite large for studs, but seemed to carry the theme with the links and ring very nicely.


----------



## Howard

dr.butcher said:


> Working from home again. Continuing last week's experiment with casual clothes. As I don't have much of a casual winter wardrobe, and my casual suits are all for summer and not even suitable for layering due to the materials (linen, seersucker, etc., which would look silly in winter) I have been dressing as normal but swapping out one item for a more casual one.
> 
> Last week it was the jacket (swapped for army surplus, denim trucker, cardigan, etc). This week it's the shirt. Today was 3P weather so I swapped out the shirt (and in this case the tie as well) for a white, long-sleeve BD polo. Worn with black captoe oxfords from C&J.
> 
> 
> 
> Upr, your wedding post didn't include your usual "accessories shot". I'm curious about the studs you bought on etsy. What do they look like up close? Appear to be similar blue stone to match the links, but I can't be certain.


cute dog, What's his/her name?


----------



## dr.butcher

Howard said:


> cute dog, What's his/her name?


His name is Charlie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

Sir Crust. As always, splendid. Never been to a black tie event in my life.

Today, went pattern crazy.






[URL=https://s1140.photobucket.com/user/Bernoulli1713/media/IMG_5674_zps8akkxthu.jpg.html]


----------



## dr.butcher

Bernoulli, you don't see a cuffed jacket everyday! Very nice.

Black tie is fun for the clothes alone, I wish I could go to more. I even thought of joining the masons here just so I had a chance to buy a few more DJs and get to wear them every month. Otherwise I have no reason to get a DB DJ, a white DJ and all the other variations I want to try out. Perhaps the masons are for you!

First time I went to black tie was a charity ball and probably the first time I had to think about wearing a suit and dressing up. It was a mess.



Later I got to have more fun and riff on the tux a little.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Sir Crust. As always, splendid. Never been to a black tie event in my life.
> 
> Today, went pattern crazy.


Thank you, Bernoulli. Until this past weekend, it has been a couple of years, at least, since last I wore a tuxedo - much too long a stretch for that. We will have to think of reasons why you should own a tuxedo, and then have one commissioned to be made for you. Endless hours of fun, parsing style and details, then accessorizing.

As for your pattern riot, it seems well-controlled - the scales of the patterns harmonize nicely.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

RRL Madison boots
Polo flannels and OCBD
BB corduroy jacket


----------



## bespokewrinkles

At a recent Christmas party:









- Steed bespoke tweed jacket
- Vintage 50's heavy twill trousers
- Gentleman's Gazette wool tie
- MyTailor denim shirt
- MyTailor freebie cotton hankie
- Carmina single monks


----------



## Matt S

bernoulli said:


> Sir Crust. As always, splendid. Never been to a black tie event in my life.
> 
> Today, went pattern crazy.


That's a fantastic suit! Apart from the low trouser rise it's very 1960s.


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. Last day of the academic year. Will be back only in February. Onwards to summer.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, we obviously both had windowpane on the mind today.

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's back to the office I go today, after a 10 week absence. Commuting will be a shock to the system, but at least I am able to get around reasonably well. Decided to "push the boat out" a bit, sartorially, for my return to normal working conditions.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Budd, London
PS - Alain Figaret
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart (debut)
Hat - Selentino


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done, upr_crust, and the walking stick only adds to the overall appeal of your rig for the day! :thumbs-up:


----------



## bernoulli

Sir crust, glad to see you posting again. Looking splendid as always. I don't know if I told you this, but I commissioned my suit after seeing your PS windowpane. Before that I did not consider windowpane something to be pursued. Imitation, flattery etc.


----------



## dr.butcher

bernoulli said:


>


What's the make/model of these boots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

very snazzy Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Finsbury from Paris.



dr.butcher said:


> What's the make/model of these boots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "holiday". With this in mind, I've attempted to integrate as much green into today's attire as is humanly possible.

Overcoat, sports jacket, shirt, tie, PS, waistcoat - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart
Hat - Tesi
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crusr: With today's rig you have surely vanquished the competition in "the other website's Friday challenge," but I must ask, was any consideration given to sporting a crimson pocket square, rather than the green square? With no intention of questioning your choice, I think I would have gone that route. Those wing tipped ankle boots are stunning! Thank you for such a memorable "holiday offering" on the eve of Christmas Eve. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, What would've been great to add with the green scarf is a red overcoat for the Christmas holidays though I think it wouldn't look right.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust: With today's rig you have surely vanquished the competition in "the other website's Friday challenge," but I must ask, was any consideration given to sporting a crimson pocket square, rather than the green square? With no intention of questioning your choice, I think I would have gone that route. Those wing tipped ankle boots are stunning! Thank you for such a memorable "holiday offering" on the eve of Christmas Eve. :thumbs-up:


I hadn't considered a red/crimson pocket square, as green is an integral color of the houndstooth of my jacket, whereas red is not. I felt that keeping the accessories all in the green family would keep things from being too overly complicated.

Thanks for the compliments on the wing-tip boots. They were a sale item from Stuart's either last year or the year before, and they look quite natural with today's cords.



Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, What would've been great to add with the green scarf is a red overcoat for the Christmas holidays though I think it wouldn't look right.


Having a red overcoat would have been thematically correct, but visually a bit much, as you noted. For better or worse, I don't have a red coat of any description any more, so that issue was easily solved .


----------



## immanuelrx

Suit - Sartorial Vanni (Holland and Sherry Wool)
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
Braces - RL (unseen)
PS - Unkown
Shoes - Allen Edmonds
Overcoat - Sartorial Vanni (W. Bill Cashmere)




























And my oldest daughter decided to photobomb a few.....









I will post other angles for critiquing in another thread since the suit and coat are new.


----------



## immanuelrx

Merry Christmas to all from Korea! Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## barca10

immanuelrx said:


> Suit - Sartorial Vanni (Holland and Sherry Wool)
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Canali
> Braces - RL (unseen)
> PS - Unkown
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds
> Overcoat - Sartorial Vanni (W. Bill Cashmere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post other angles for critiquing in another thread since the suit and coat are new.


Very nice. Love the overcoat.

I've always liked overcoats. Unfortunately for me, being from Florida, I have absolutely no use for one.


----------



## Howard

very nice family you have there Immanuel.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

immanuelrx said:


> Suit - Sartorial Vanni (Holland and Sherry Wool)
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Canali
> Braces - RL (unseen)
> PS - Unkown
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds
> Overcoat - Sartorial Vanni (W. Bill Cashmere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my oldest daughter decided to photobomb a few.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post other angles for critiquing in another thread since the suit and coat are new.


I like the combination of tie, suit and shirt
And your lovely daughter gave appearance as an angel


----------



## upr_crust

An unexpectedly mild day in NYC, post-Xmas - some lighter weight clothes for the occasion.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - New & Lingwood
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Topcoat - Tyrwhitt
Scarf - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Scala


----------



## Howard

very nice look you have there Crusty.


----------



## bernoulli

Sir Crust,

That is quite a statement of elegance. Everything is perfect. The patterned suit with the charvet tie. Both unique but not loud when paired with each other. It is great to have you back.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Sir Crust,
> 
> That is quite a statement of elegance. Everything is perfect. The patterned suit with the charvet tie. Both unique but not loud when paired with each other. It is great to have you back.


Thank you, Bernoulli, it is good to be back. I hope that you will find today's attire equally to your taste.

Today's attire comes, in part, from my indulgences at the private sale at Paul Stuart this season - suit and scarf. In the spirit of "playing immediately with one's new toys", my outfit for the day.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. Inc. 
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## eagle2250

^^Absolutely stunning, upr_crust, but as they say, "some people wouldn't be happy if you hung them with a brand new rope" and I must be one of those types. For while I am thrilled to see you so fully recovered as to not need it, I rather miss the walking stick in your pics. To my eye it just seemed to add an additional touch of elegance. It is good to see you back, fully recovered! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Kapow!, Upr, awesome - Phineas Cole suits fit you so well. 

That tie is off the charts. 

So good to see you up and around (hopefully, without out, or soon to be without, aid).


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Absolutely stunning, upr_crust, but as they say, "some people wouldn't be happy if you hung them with a brand new rope" and I must be one of those types. For while I am thrilled to see you so fully recovered as to not need it, I rather miss the walking stick in your pics. To my eye it just seemed to add an additional touch of elegance. It is good to see you back, fully recovered! :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> Kapow!, Upr, awesome - Phineas Cole suits fit you so well.
> 
> That tie is off the charts.
> 
> So good to see you up and around (hopefully, without out, or soon to be without, aid).


Thank you, gentlemen. Eagle, I fully understand your affection for the silver-handled cane, and, in a situation in which my hands were not otherwise occupied, I might well carry the cane, but as I have to schlep a rolling bag with an antiquated (and thus quite heavy) laptop to work, the cane was left at home.

FF, thank you for your comments. It would seem that my luck with sales at Paul Stuart's is unnaturally good. I had seen the suit before my accident, at which time the waistcoats matching the other two pieces were not in house. When I arrived for the first day of the private sale, there was only one waistcoat left, and it was in my size, and the entire ensemble was on sale. Obviously I was fated to own this suit.

For the record, I gave up use of a cane Friday, and am now merely working on physical therapy to help strengthen my right hip area (and adjacent muscles - my physical therapist seems obsessed with abs and glutes, not that having both of those muscles groups be firmer would be a bad thing at all).


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty.


----------



## RogerP

The woods are lovely, dark and deep..... and good luck critiquing my outfit!



Wishing everyone the best for 2017 when it comes.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ The woods look lovely, your outfit looks dark, RogerP .

More "new toys" today from the private sale at Paul Stuart - jacket and boots.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, tie, PS, corduroys - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Cap - BB


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, another outstanding sport coat (with a perfect fit). I love the throat latch and hacking jacket style pockets. 

The boots look cool, but I struggled a bit from the angle to make them out. They look like slip ons, but not Chelsea style boots? (I'm sure Roger P, back from his Frost-inspired perambulation, is eyeing them closely.)


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, another outstanding sport coat (with a perfect fit). I love the throat latch and hacking jacket style pockets.
> 
> The boots look cool, but I struggled a bit from the angle to make them out. They look like slip ons, but not Chelsea style boots? (I'm sure Roger P, back from his Frost-inspired perambulation, is eyeing them closely.)


Thank you, FF. The boots are jodhpurs - there is a strap around the ankle and a buckle - the photos from the Paul Stuart website give a better idea as to their construction.

https://www.paulstuart.com/men-s/sale-4/shoes/black-leather-side-buckle-jodphur-boot.html

As for RogerP eyeing my boots closely, that would be the highest form of compliment, considering his collection of fine footwear.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ thank you for the link. Gorgeous boots and I like the in the color you got them in. The shading (I know there's a better term for that, just can't think of it) to the toe is fantastic.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ thank you for the link. Gorgeous boots and I like the in the color you got them in. The shading (I know there's a better term for that, just can't think of it) to the toe is fantastic.


I believe the word for which you were looking is "patination" (sorry, I do the NY Times crossword in ink, I suffer from Roget's Disease).

The boots are very nice, and if I didn't have black jodhpurs already (Cheaney, from Harrod's several years ago), I might have bought the black ones as well.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> The woods are lovely, dark and deep..... and good luck critiquing my outfit!
> 
> Wishing everyone the best for 2017 when it comes.


That's really a gorgeous scenery, Rog.


----------



## Howard

nice hat Upr, What does BB stand for?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice hat Upr, What does BB stand for?


Brooks Brothers.


----------



## upr_crust

Link to the thread "Stills from Upr_crust's photo shoot for the book "We Are Dandy":

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rust-s-photo-shoot-for-quot-We-Are-Dandy-quot


----------



## Jimbo2

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

Sir Crust:
I really enjoyed the photo shoot! What was nice was seeing different shots of your apartment also. Who picked the outfits, you or the photographer? I like your new 3 piece navy pinstripe, also. Oh, to have the closet space which you must clearly enjoy! Happy New Year...it's now about 12:15 on January 1st!
Jimbo.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from Trad. Happy New Years folks:


J Crew velvet DJ - Charles Tyrwhitt formal shirt - Jos A Bank tux pants/studs/cummerbund - Tiffanys cufflinks - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Tissot watch - Florsheim patent shoes - Kent Wang linen square - Trafalgar braces - Laphroaig 10 year (behind Mrs OF's back)


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> I really enjoyed the photo shoot! What was nice was seeing different shots of your apartment also. Who picked the outfits, you or the photographer? I like your new 3 piece navy pinstripe, also. Oh, to have the closet space which you must clearly enjoy! Happy New Year...it's now about 12:15 on January 1st!
> Jimbo.


Thank you, Jimbo. In answer to your question, we chose our own outfits. We were instructed to pick out three outfits (I chose four). Thanks for the compliments on the new suit, and don't be jealous of our closet space - our closets are totally overstuffed.

Happy New Year.


----------



## upr_crust

Shots from New Year's Eve 2016 - dinner at the Leopard at des Artistes, then a long stroll to our new apartment (on the verge of being finally ready for permanent occupancy) for an evening of "camping out, Manhattan style".


----------



## bernoulli

Wow! Just wow! You both look great. Happy new year, Sir Crust and everybody else at AAAC. 

Is the long stroll a sign that you are almost 100%? Looking forward to your winter ensembles this month.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Wow! Just wow! You both look great. Happy new year, Sir Crust and everybody else at AAAC.
> 
> Is the long troll a sign that you are almost 100%? Looking forward to your winter ensembles this month.


Well, considering that New Year's Eve, we walked from 67th St. and Central Park West, through the park to Madison Avenue, then down Madison or Lexington to the East 30's to the new apartment, I would say that I'm pretty functional, so, yes, thanks.


----------



## Howard

Wow Crusty, beautiful pictures, you two look like fine well dressed gentlemen.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Wow Crusty, beautiful pictures, you two look like fine well dressed gentlemen.


Thank you, Howard.

After yesterday's miserable rain, it has dried off, and I'm back, playing with one of my new toys.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## barca10

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> After yesterday's miserable rain, it has dried off, and I'm back, playing with one of my new toys.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


Love the tie and scarf.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.





barca10 said:


> Love the tie and scarf.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Cold weather has returned to NYC, and I've broken out some more flannel to face the day.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt & cufflinks - BB
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - New & Lingwood, London
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Christys', via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## CLTesquire

Business Casual today:









Blazer: BB
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellowhook
Shoes: Vass


----------



## FLMike

^I like those shoes a lot.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Don't you have any fashion earmuffs so your ears won't catch cold?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> Cold weather has returned to NYC, and I've broken out some more flannel to face the day.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt & cufflinks - BB
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> PS - New & Lingwood, London
> Boots - Paul Smith
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
> Hat - Christys', via Fortnum & Mason


All
All is superb except shoe tip are showing dust marks


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Don't you have any fashion earmuffs so your ears won't catch cold?


I have earmuffs, though they are grey Polartec - not exactly a fashion item.



FLMike said:


> ^I like those shoes a lot.


So do I, CLT.



fiftyforfifty said:


> All
> All is superb except shoe tip are showing dust marks


I'll speak sharply to my manservant when next I wear those boots for a photo shoot . . . .

It's Friday, snowing lightly in New York, and I have decided to be casual today. Torn between which jacket to wear, I've photo-ed both - you be the judge.

Sweater, shirt, cords, and cap - BB
Leather jacket - Marc New York
Puffer jacket - Soia & Kyo
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, I would not normally be so presumptuous as to recommend changes to one of your daily rigs. But since you asked, I am a fan of leather and would usually opt for the leather jacket (it is a splendid design), but in the present instance the blue puffer jacket coordinates noticeably better with the rest of today's rig. My recommendation is to go with the puffer jacket! 

PS: Your footwear today are magnificent.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I would not normally be so presumptuous as to recommend changes to one of your daily rigs. But since you asked, I am a fan of leather and would usually opt for the leather jacket (it is a splendid design), but in the present instance the blue puffer jacket coordinates noticeably better with the rest of today's rig. My recommendation is to go with the puffer jacket!
> 
> PS: Your footwear today are magnificent.


Sorry, Eagle, I went with the leather, only as it's not quite cold enough for the puffer and the sweater at the same time. Tomorrow will be colder in NYC, I believe - I will give the puffer an outing at that time.

My footwear thanks you for the compliment .


----------



## Howard

nice sweater and jacket Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...I'll speak sharply to my manservant when next I wear those boots for a photo shoot . . . .


:laughing:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice sweater and jacket Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Today, in New York, it is, as they proverbially, colder than the left ventricle of a disaffected sex worker (or, as they say in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, "coldah than a hawse haht").

To that end, I've donned my warmest suit and overcoat.

Suit - BB MTM 
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

The weather is to be cold this morning, but warm up a bit by the afternoon. Still, a three-piece suit and cashmere overcoat are called for.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Canali
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The St. Petersburg Collection, London
PS - no name brand
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

The sun rising in the East, Upr posting again, daily, nicer outfits than I have ever worn once in my life - good to see things are back to normal. 

Great that you seem to be up and running Upr - be safe on our slippery streets today.

Fantastic boots - love that look and have no idea why dress boots and suits (very popular in the '30s) ever went away.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> The sun rising in the East, Upr posting again, daily, nicer outfits than I have ever worn once in my life - good to see things are back to normal.
> 
> Great that you seem to be up and running Upr - be safe on our slippery streets today.
> 
> Fantastic boots - love that look and have no idea why dress boots and suits (very popular in the '30s) ever went away.


"Running" is not something that I am doing these days - it helps greatly in remaining standing upright .

As for dress boots, they do take some getting used to, as there is significant constriction around the ankles, and with new boots, there is a break-in period that can be off-putting to the uninitiated (especially among younger consumers, who are more used to sneakers rather than proper dress shoes).


----------



## DaveS

Upr, I must ask how your are able to store your superb wardrobe?

I'm thinking a _very_ large, walk-in closet, say, 20 feet by 20 feet (or bigger)?

I ask because I have a fraction of what you display, and living in a house constructed in 1906, have had to commandeer the entire guest bedroom closet!


----------



## upr_crust

DaveS said:


> Upr, I must ask how your are able to store your superb wardrobe?
> 
> I'm thinking a _very_ large, walk-in closet, say, 20 feet by 20 feet (or bigger)?
> 
> I ask because I have a fraction of what you display, and living in a house constructed in 1906, have had to commandeer the entire guest bedroom closet!


A 20 by 20 foot space, 400 square feet, would be, by current Manhattan real estate values, a space worth somewhere in excess of $400,000. Trust me, I've not spent $400,000 on closet space. The closets in my current apartment are stuffed to the gills, and every available storage space (i.e. under the beds, etc.) is used to the max. Our new apartment will have more closet space than the current one, but it will certainly not come close to your estimates (if only we had the money for such a wardrobe space!)

Dragging more flannel out of the closet. Temperatures are warming a bit in NYC, but not such that lightweight flannel cannot be worn.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie & cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
Braces & boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Cap - BB


----------



## Jimbo2

*Glen Plaid*

Sir Crust:
OUTSTANDING suit today! I've always loved glen plaid, and I still have one very similar to yours . . . however, a few years ago, not long after my 50th birthday, the dry cleaner shrank the waist of the suit trousers, and apparently moved the button of the jacket to a position which rendered it merely a decoration, with no functionality to speak of at all. It now resides in our guest closet, along with my wedding suit from 1984,* which was snug back in 1984! * My smart-ass son suggested that I eat and drink less, and exercise more. What a crazy notion - I think he was adopted! My ONLY quibble is your choice of brown shoes - my sensibilities cry out for one of your beautifully polished black pair. 
Jimbo


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## Howard

DaveS said:


> Upr, I must ask how your are able to store your superb wardrobe?
> 
> *I'm thinking a very large, walk-in closet*, say, 20 feet by 20 feet (or bigger)?
> 
> I ask because I have a fraction of what you display, and living in a house constructed in 1906, have had to commandeer the entire guest bedroom closet!


I'm thinking of a walk in closet myself, problem is this closet was My Brother's closet when this was his room and it's about 45 years old, nothing much I can do with so much cramped closet space.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> OUTSTANDING suit today! I've always loved glen plaid, and I still have one very similar to yours . . . however, a few years ago, not long after my 50th birthday, the dry cleaner shrank the waist of the suit trousers, and apparently moved the button of the jacket to a position which rendered it merely a decoration, with no functionality to speak of at all. It now resides in our guest closet, along with my wedding suit from 1984,* which was snug back in 1984! * My smart-ass son suggested that I eat and drink less, and exercise more. What a crazy notion - I think he was adopted! My ONLY quibble is your choice of brown shoes - my sensibilities cry out for one of your beautifully polished black pair.
> Jimbo


The use of the brown boots with yesterday's attire was a suggestion from a friend of mine. I have reverted to black shoes for today's attire, in your honor.



Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

The weather is to be quite mild by the afternoon today, here in NYC, so lighter weight fabrics are the on the menu du jour.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Aquascutum
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust: 
Thank you so much for the honor - it humbles one! As I have mentioned before, this DB suit is probably my favorite of all your DBs. With the red pop of color, I'd include the picture below if I were publishing a book! THIS is simply perfect in color, texture and style. You made my Thursday!
Jimbo

The use of the brown boots with yesterday's attire was a suggestion from a friend of mine. I have reverted to black shoes for today's attire, in your honor.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> Thank you so much for the honor - it humbles one! As I have mentioned before, this DB suit is probably my favorite of all your DBs. With the red pop of color, I'd include the picture below if I were publishing a book! THIS is simply perfect in color, texture and style. You made my Thursday!
> Jimbo
> 
> The use of the brown boots with yesterday's attire was a suggestion from a friend of mine. I have reverted to black shoes for today's attire, in your honor.


Thank you, Jimbo. The fabric and color of today's suit makes it one of my favorites as well, though I may have it taken in a bit - I am a bit smaller since I had this suit made for me in 2010. Today's tie is "vintage" - one purchased by my late husband sometime in the mid-1980's in London - and the pop of color against all of today's blues is a nice antidote to a somewhat cloudy Thursday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Late to the party, but Upr, that is an outstanding outfit anchored by the double breasted suit.

There's a boldness to it - the striped white collar and French cuffed shirt, the "I'm here!" red tie and the six-button DB - that doesn't go over the top at all. It's almost as if each bold element softens the other so that the outfit as a whole settles down. 

If you do take the jacket in (and you should - you worked hard to take the weight off, don't hide that fact), you might want to also take the pants width in a touch to keep the balance right between the two pieces. Just a thought.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Late to the party, but Upr, that is an outstanding outfit anchored by the double breasted suit.
> 
> There's a boldness to it - the striped white collar and French cuffed shirt, the "I'm here!" red tie and the six-button DB - that doesn't go over the top at all. It's almost as if each bold element softens the other so that the outfit as a whole settles down.
> 
> If you do take the jacket in (and you should - you worked hard to take the weight off, don't hide that fact), you might want to also take the pants width in a touch to keep the balance right between the two pieces. Just a thought.


Thanks, FF, and trust me, if I have the jacket altered, the trousers would get tapered as well. After yesterday's suit, with very slim-cut pants, today's suit trousers feel like palazzo pants in comparison.


----------



## Howard

quite outstanding Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> quite outstanding Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Friday, and not a moment too soon. I always feel more relaxed in a brown suit, for some reason.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - BB
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Did you decide to not wear a tie?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Did you decide to not wear a tie?


Where do you see him not wearing a tie?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Did you decide to not wear a tie?





FLMike said:


> Where do you see him not wearing a tie?


I believe what Howard meant was "Did you decide not to wear a regular tie, but a bow tie?", to which the answer is "Yes, I decided to wear a bow tie today, because I just bought it at the clearance sale at Paul Stuart, and wanted to give it a try."


----------



## Jimbo2

*carzencuffs*

Sir Crust:
Great ensemble, as always. Three questions:
1. The cufflinks today resemble the Cadillac emblem - any connection? 
2. Big close-up picture of them, por favor?
3. Do you drive/have a car in NYC?
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> Great ensemble, as always. Three questions:
> 1. The cufflinks today resemble the Cadillac emblem - any connection?
> 2. Big close-up picture of them, por favor?
> 3. Do you drive/have a car in NYC?
> Jimbo


Answers numbered below:

1). The cufflinks are enameled three pence coins (now out of circulation in the UK). The emblem that you think resembles the Cadillac emblem is a portcullis - the heavy wooden barrier to the entrance to a castle (what you'd see being raised if one were crossing a drawbridge).

2). Will try sometime soon.

3). I have never owned a car in my life, and have lived, for the last 39 years, in urban areas with good public transport and not enough parking spaces, so owning a car is not one of my ambitions. As for driving, I have driven a car twice since moving to Manhattan in late 1979 - once in 1981 (in Southhampton, LI), and once in 1989 (in Litchfield County, CT). Driving was never a favorite activity.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> I believe what Howard meant was "Did you decide not to wear a regular tie, but a bow tie?", to which the answer is "Yes, I decided to wear a bow tie today, because I just bought it at the clearance sale at Paul Stuart, and wanted to give it a try."


I see. Yes, you're probably right. That makes sense...sorry for being a little dense. Thanks.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I believe what Howard meant was "Did you decide not to wear a regular tie, but a bow tie?", to which the answer is "Yes, I decided to wear a bow tie today, because I just bought it at the clearance sale at Paul Stuart, and wanted to give it a try."


Thanks, that's what I meant.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, with rain predicted. Another bow tie from the Paul Stuart winter sale, and a hat I've not worn in years - good enough for an inclement day.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - AE Sevens
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Stetson


----------



## Howard

nice bow tie Crusty.


----------



## immanuelrx

Crusty,

It really is good to see you back into your normal routine. This place isn't the same without you. I hope your new year is going well.


----------



## swils8610

I don't often comment on this thread but must say that you have the most magnificent scarves Crusty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice bow tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



immanuelrx said:


> Crusty,
> 
> It really is good to see you back into your normal routine. This place isn't the same without you. I hope your new year is going well.


Thanks, Immanuel. The new year has so far proven to be good - at least I no longer need metallic help in remaining upright .



swils8610 said:


> I don't often comment on this thread but must say that you have the most magnificent scarves Crusty. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you - the latest addition to the collection is featured today.

Midweek, and a grey day outside - time for a grey suit, perhaps.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - Harrods, Heathrow Terminal 3
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Topcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Paul Stuart













A special shout-out for Jimbo, who wanted a close-up of my cufflinks from last week - here they are:


----------



## Jimbo2

*PORTCULLIS*

Sir Crust;
1. Your ensemble today is EXACTLY what I wore yesterday - charcoal grey with a pop of blue! Your cufflinks with the crown on them remind us all of the royal blood that must course through your veins, as previously mentioned several weeks ago with the "Crust Crest," or are they replicas from a Crown Royal bottle? (You know, the elixir in the purple bag?) I wore my "Janus" cufflinks yesterday. I told a colleague that I can only wear them during this current month, he looked at me as if I had* two heads*!
2. I appreciate your shout out to me about the cufflinks below . . . 50 years old now, from 1967?
Happy Hump Day, Jimbo



A special shout-out for Jimbo, who wanted a close-up of my cufflinks from last week - here they are:

[


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo,

I can assure you that, if there is royal blood coursing through my veins, it has been diluted with 20 or 30 generations of peasant DNA. As for Crown Royal, I've never been a fan of brown liquor (and not a regular consumer of anything stronger than wine) - the cufflinks were bought without reference to high-end Scotch, but with a tongue-in-cheek attitude towards coronets.

As for the cufflinks, the coins from which they were made were removed from circulation in the UK when the pound and coinage were decimalized. As cufflinks, they're only about 25 years old, I think.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust;
> 1. Your ensemble today is EXACTLY what I wore yesterday - charcoal grey with a pop of blue! Your cufflinks with the crown on them remind us all of the royal blood that must course through your veins, as previously mentioned several weeks ago with the "Crust Crest," or are they replicas from a Crown Royal bottle? (You know, the elixir in the purple bag?) I wore my "Janus" cufflinks yesterday. I told a colleague that I can only wear them during this current month, he looked at me as if I had* two heads*!
> 2. I appreciate your shout out to me about the cufflinks below . . . 50 years old now, from 1967?
> Happy Hump Day, Jimbo
> 
> 
> 
> A special shout-out for Jimbo, who wanted a close-up of my cufflinks from last week - here they are:
> 
> [


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, what does the year 1967 mean on the button?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty, what does the year 1967 mean on the button?


The "button" is actually a three pence piece - English money, minted in 1967, and then discontinued when the coinage for the English pound was changed to one pence, two pence, five pence, 10 pence, 20 pence, and 50 pence pieces. After the coins went out of circulation, someone came up with the idea of enameling them in colors, and making them into cufflinks.


----------



## swils8610

Very nice Crusty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## upr_crust

swils8610 said:


> Very nice Crusty. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, Swils.

Today's choice of attire was determined by the Friday Challenge at That Other Website. The theme is "Laurence Fellows", the men's fashion illustrator active during the 30's and 40's. The assignment is to take one of his illustrations as an inspiration for one's attire. Below is my interpretation.

Suit & shirt - BB MTM
Tie & PS - BB
Cufflinks - British Museum
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Paul Stuart













The Laurence Fellows illustration, and my take on it:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the only thing more creative than the "challenge" (kudos to whomever came up with that one) is your execution - well done sir, very Laurence-Fellows like.

To be fair to you, to have fully succeeded, you would have needed the not-human body proportions of shoulders wider than a doorway with an almost woman-like waist that Fellows bestowed on his men.

That said, Fellow's world is a very Upr world: bold patterns, textures and colors tastefully and skillfully combined into stunning outfits that don't worry about every "rule" as the sartorial-skill level of a Fellows man (and you) is well past those pedantic and insecure demands.


----------



## upr_crust

The gentleman who came up with this week's challenge is, I strongly suspect, someone whose style you would enjoy. URL's below:

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...17: Laurence Fellows Recreation&txt=Instagram

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...s Recreation&txt=Interview on Huffington Post

I realize that I am much too short to be a model for Laurence Fellows, and your description of shoulder proportions to waist size is brilliant.

In entering this competition, it did force me to look more closely at the choices that Fellows made in his fashion illustrations, and they are quite bold - bolder than one might have expected for menswear of the 1930's and 1940's. For myself, I think that, with today's navy coat and black Homburg, my look is suspended somewhere between Fellows and J.C. Leyendecker - a hint of the 1920's, with narrower shoulders than in Fellows' illustrations.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the only thing more creative than the "challenge" (kudos to whomever came up with that one) is your execution - well done sir, very Laurence-Fellows like.
> 
> To be fair to you, to have fully succeeded, you would have needed the not-human body proportions of shoulders wider than a doorway with an almost woman-like waist that Fellows bestowed on his men.
> 
> That said, Fellow's world is a very Upr world: bold patterns, textures and colors tastefully and skillfully combined into stunning outfits that don't worry about every "rule" as the sartorial-skill level of a Fellows man (and you) is well past those pedantic and insecure demands.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The gentleman who came up with this week's challenge is, I strongly suspect, someone whose style you would enjoy. URL's below:
> 
> I realize that I am much too short to be a model for Laurence Fellows, and your description of shoulder proportions to waist size is brilliant.
> 
> In entering this competition, it did force me to look more closely at the choices that Fellows made in his fashion illustrations, and they are quite bold - bolder than one might have expected for menswear of the 1930's and 1940's. For myself, I think that, with today's navy coat and black Homburg, my look is suspended somewhere between Fellows and J.C. Leyendecker - a hint of the 1920's, with narrower shoulders than in Fellows' illustrations.


Andy Poupart has some serious sartorial skills at work.

Nice call on Leyendecker - love his work and agree that your outfit above bridges the two worlds. Funny, knowing you have a camel overcoat, I almost recommended it to you to kick up your Fellows factor, but think the one you chose works better with the outfit overall.

Leyendecker echoes one of my favorite menswear illustrations, which today serves as the only logo I really like and it's for the company that puts you in those outstanding Phineas Cole suits - Paul Stuart.

Paul Stuart's Man on the Fence logo:


----------



## upr_crust

We agree that Mr. Poupart does dress rather well .

Were the weather 10-15 degrees colder in NYC today, I could have seriously used my camel's hair coat for today's ensemble, but it's not that cold out, and I've not gotten enough use out of today's topcoat this season, hence its presence today.

Thank you for reminding me that The Man on the Fence logo was originally a Leyendecker illustration, and is now the symbol of my ever-shrinking net worth - my serious Phineas Cole habit. (As it is, I almost used another Laurence Fellows illustration, which would have caused me to don yet again my newest suit from Phineas Cole, but the .jpg was smaller and less complete than the one that I ended up using.)



Fading Fast said:


> Andy Poupart has some serious sartorial skills at work.
> 
> Nice call on Leyendecker - love his work and agree that your outfit above bridges the two worlds. Funny, knowing you have a camel overcoat, I almost recommended it to you to kick up your Fellows factor, but think the one you chose works better with the outfit overall.
> 
> Leyendecker echoes one of my favorite menswear illustrations, which today serves as the only logo I really like and it's for the company that puts you in those outstanding Phineas Cole suits - Paul Stuart.
> 
> Paul Stuart's Man on the Fence logo:


----------



## Fading Fast

For the original illustration (the politically incorrect pipe is gone from Paul Stuart's updated logo image), see post #29, from Gamma:

#29


----------



## Howard

very nice illustration Crusty.


----------



## ran23

Today a nice Aquascutum check sport coat, grey wool tie with Blue OCBD, and brown khakis (rainy day). Over that my new to me Tweed Grey herringbone overcoat (Thank TweedyDon). Into my favorite Men's Store, they asked me to remove the overcoat and brought out the steamer to take care of a few wrinkles still there. good people.


----------



## swils8610

Very nice Crusty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice illustration Crusty.





swils8610 said:


> Very nice Crusty. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, gentlemen.

This morning was a very early start, as my husband is taking an early flight to the UK, necessitating him getting up at an ungodly hour of the morning, and waking me in the process. This fact, and the fact that it's Friday has meant that "complicated" attire is not on the schedule for today - something somewhat more casual was called for.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, corduroys - BB
Bow tie - PRL
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Cap - BB


----------



## Howard

Wow, Crusty I really like that color scarf.


----------



## swils8610

Very snappy Crusty! Wonderful jacket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Public Savant

upr_crust said:


> Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole


Peculiar question perhaps but do you have any information on the cloth that went into making the jacket. I have a jacket a lot like this one but not Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole.


----------



## swils8610

I have a similar Robert Talbot jacket but not quite brown as Crusty's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Wow, Crusty I really like that color scarf.





swils8610 said:


> Very snappy Crusty! Wonderful jacket. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Public Savant said:


> Peculiar question perhaps but do you have any information on the cloth that went into making the jacket. I have a jacket a lot like this one but not Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole.





swils8610 said:


> I have a similar Robert Talbot jacket but not quite brown as Crusty's. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you all, gentlemen. As for the fabric of Friday's jacket, all the label says is that it's 100% lambswool - no other spec's. So sorry.


----------



## Reuben

Church on a damp and dreary Sunday morning followed by a trip to a nearby and incredibly muddy coffee shop/dog park with an exuberantly raucous coonhound.




























* Andover shop shetland 3/2 sack
* Ecru Brooks OCBD
* Robert Talbot ancient madder
* Seiko Alpinist
* Bill's M1's
* AE brown grain, dainite-soled first ave boots


----------



## ran23

Grabbed my trench coat for a rainy Saturday Sister's March in southern Oregon.


----------



## Howard

Is that your dog, Reuben?


----------



## upr_crust

Something thrown together to face the rain . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## barca10

Very nice, love the scarf.


----------



## swils8610

Very nice Crusty. I very much like your scarf and tie today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


>


Why upr! I believe, and do forgive me if I am in error here, but, this is your premier submission sans spectacles? If I may, I prefer the look - very handsome, formidable even.
.
.


----------



## Howard

barca10 said:


> Very nice, love the scarf.


I do too.


----------



## upr_crust

barca10 said:


> Very nice, love the scarf.





swils8610 said:


> Very nice Crusty. I very much like your scarf and tie today. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Shaver said:


> Why upr! I believe, and do forgive me if I am in error here, but, this is your premier submission sans spectacles? If I may, I prefer the look - very handsome, formidable even.





Howard said:


> I do too.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Shaver, you are not quite correct in your assumption - I did pose sans glasses for yet another Friday Challenge for That Other Website, when I posed as Winston Churchill, but that occurrence, and last Thursday's are the only examples of this I can remember. Ironically enough, "formidable" was the exact adjective used by another poster at T. O. W. to describe my look. For myself, I can't function very well without spectacles, and as I've been wearing them since I was 16, I feel my face is rather naked without them, but thank you for the compliment.


----------



## upr_crust

Intrigued by Shaver's observation, I've taken a couple of photos for today without glasses, and without smiling. We shall see what the differences may be.

Otherwise, this is a Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole day - suit, overcoat, and tie, and the overcoat and tie are making their debut.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Longmire
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Dcr5468

More sophisticated with spectacles, IMHO


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


>


Upr you are a commendably good sport.

Without a doubt my preference is for the haughty upr over the benign (and bespectacled) upr.

For an accurate baseline, however, we will need a photo with spectacles yet without smile and vice versa......

.
.
.
.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Upr you are a commendably good sport.
> 
> Without a doubt my preference is for the haughty upr over the benign (and bespectacled) upr.
> 
> For an accurate baseline, however, we will need a photo with spectacles yet without smile and vice versa......


I will see if i can provide you with an accurate baseline on the next few days. However, opinions as to the haughty vs. benign looks received the following comment at That Other Website:

" You look like you've just returned from a long hard day of beating your servants for minor infractions."

I must look haughtier over there than over here  .


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Upr you are a commendably good sport.
> 
> Without a doubt my preference is for the haughty upr over the benign (and bespectacled) upr.
> 
> For an accurate baseline, however, we will need a photo with spectacles yet without smile and vice versa......
> 
> .


Upr, as Shaver said, you are an incredibly good sport.

Also, while I rarely disagree with Shaver - and I acknowledge that "serious" Upr has an impressively formidable mien - I like the more approachable, happier Upr. Life is long, hard, and grinding - no need to emphasize it with an almost scowl.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, as Shaver said, you are an incredibly good sport.
> 
> Also, while I rarely disagree with Shaver - and I acknowledge that "serious" Upr has an impressively formidable mien - I like the more approachable, happier Upr. Life is long, hard, and grinding - no need to emphasize it with an almost scowl.


I fear that I must agree with FF on this one, Shaver. Without a smile, I look rather like a dead trout - perhaps an impressively formidable dead trout with excellent taste in attire, but dead and trout-like nonetheless.


----------



## Shaver

A dead trout without a smile?! I must vehemently, although amicably, disagree. As to the spectacles, I truly believe that it is an improvement to reveal your visage fully.

I will, however, own that (along with our Trad luminary roycru) I am ever faintly suspicious of a posed smile and so perhaps this colours my judgement also?

At any rate, whichever route you choose to take we will, all of us, continue to admire your generously regular contributions here.
.
.


----------



## Howard

Dcr5468 said:


> More sophisticated with spectacles, IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree but without glasses makes him look handsome.


----------



## daljina

Very nice


----------



## upr_crust

For the full disclosure requested from Shaver, two extra shots today - smiling, no glasses, and glasses, not smiling. In any event, thank you all for your comments, but, after today, you'll be stuck with smiling and glasses for the immediate future - I cannot imitate the inscrutable Great Stone Face of roycru, and I cannot see very well without my spectacles.

There is nothing of particular note in today's attire, other than the fact that it is Thursday, and not a moment too soon.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - a craft fair outside of the historic Basilica de Nuestra Senora del Pilar, Buenos Aires
PS - Alain Figaret
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - no name brand
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...There is nothing of particular note in today's attire,...


Allow me to edit:

There is nothing of particular note in today's attire other than my usual thoughtful and tasteful color-texture-and-style combination of clothing articles from top-tier quality manufacturers resulting in a timelessly elegant and, dare I say it, impressive outfit.

To be fair, Upr is way too humble, modest and polite to write the above line, but it is accurate nonetheless.


----------



## upr_crust

Remind me, when you retire from your current employment, to have me hire you as my publicist, he says, with eyes downcast, and cheeks tinged with red from a pleasurable form of embarrassment.



Fading Fast said:


> Allow me to edit:
> 
> There is nothing of particular note in today's attire other than my usual thoughtful and tasteful color-texture-and-style combination of clothing articles from top-tier quality manufacturers resulting in a timelessly elegant and, dare I say it, impressive outfit.
> 
> To be fair, Upr is way too humble, modest and polite to write the above line, but it is accurate nonetheless.


----------



## Howard

very nice attire Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice attire Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

It's Friday, and I am dining out this evening with a former colleague and his fiancee. As he was one of the few of my colleagues who ever had an interest in clothes, I thought that dragging out this ensemble would be of interest to him.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS & cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

I'm sure he'll be much impressed Crusty.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, your suit today is one of my favorites, especially paired with the double breasted waistcoat!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I'm sure he'll be much impressed Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, your suit today is one of my favorites, especially paired with the double breasted waistcoat!


Thank you, Ryan - nice to see that you're still posting here.

The coordination of suit to waistcoat was a happy accident, as they were acquired at different times and on different continents. Their only commonality was that they were both bought on sale .


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Ryan - nice to see that you're still posting here.


Thanks, Upr!

I've been on a fitness kick the last several months and lost about 30 lbs. The only downside being that most of my clothes no longer fit. Sadly, budgetary constraints limit new purchases but I did finally get two suits tailored so I have a few things to alternate throughout the week.

It's chilly today so I added the vest.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Nice personal style choice on the grey vest. It works and isn't a combo you see all the time.


----------



## Ryan42200

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Nice personal style choice on the grey vest. It works and isn't a combo you see all the time.


Thank you! It's the only vest that fits me at the moment so I use it as often as I can.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Thanks, Upr!
> 
> I've been on a fitness kick the last several months and lost about 30 lbs. The only downside being that most of my clothes no longer fit. Sadly, budgetary constraints limit new purchases but I did finally get two suits tailored so I have a few things to alternate throughout the week.
> 
> It's chilly today so I added the vest.


You certainly look slender, judging from the photo evidence - good for you! As for re-tailoring, best of luck - if your chest size hasn't changed, you should be able to get things re-tailored relatively cheaply, and it is not entirely impossible to have jackets taken in along the center seam in the back, if overall you're slimmer.

Otherwise, save your pennies, and enjoy getting another wardrobe, if you can stand the long anticipation.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> You certainly look slender, judging from the photo evidence - good for you! As for re-tailoring, best of luck - if your chest size hasn't changed, you should be able to get things re-tailored relatively cheaply, and it is not entirely impossible to have jackets taken in along the center seam in the back, if overall you're slimmer.
> 
> Otherwise, save your pennies, and enjoy getting another wardrobe, if you can stand the long anticipation.


I have slimmed up a little in the chest but fortunately the two main suits that I wear are fitted enough that they could be successfully altered. However, many of my other jackets are just too big now. They swallow me up! My modus operandi at this time is buying one or two new things as I can.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ryan42200 said:


> I have slimmed up a little in the chest but fortunately the two main suits that I wear are fitted enough that they could be successfully altered. However, many of my other jackets are just too big now. They swallow me up! My modus operandi at this time is buying one or two new things as I can.


You're taking a smart approach even if somewhat budget driven. Go slowly, be thoughtful, buy only pieces you think you'll like for the long haul. For every regret I have at not buying something, I have ten things I bought that I, eventually, wish I hadn't.

I buy a lot less quantity today and more quality, but even for the less-expensive stuff, I buy with more thought.

I find I feel better having less, wasting less and truly liking almost everything I own.

And congrats on the weight loss - that's not easy to do.


----------



## ran23

Had to wear a madder yellow tie today, too much red and blue ties on the TV. {Navy Blazer, blue stripe OCBD, tan khakis, and Deacon brown boots}.


----------



## upr_crust

This will be a short week, as I'm working from home Friday, and will be taking off for parts northeasterly Friday evening, coming back in time for Valentine's Day.

Today's suit was an experiment - a top-of-the-line suit from JAB that was marked down so low that it was worth trying. Even with a second set of alterations, with taxes it cost me about $400.

Suit & tie - JAB
Shirt - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center

An added bonus - a few shots of the almost complete new apartment - the new backdrop for photos after the end of next month.


----------



## Fading Fast

Okay, I'm just going to say it: while it is probably outstanding value at $400, your New & LIngwood, Phineas Cole, Polo and BB suits make this JAB one look disappointing. 

Despite being (it appears) a lightweight material, there's a stiffness in the underlying structure that leaves it draping poorly on you compared to your other suits. Also, in the close-ups, there's a awkward puckering in both the lapel and behind the left pocket.

Again, there is nothing wrong with the suit - it's fine for what it is and it's great value, I'm sure - but you set your own bar too high with all your other suits to go slumming with a JAB beauty queen. Me, I can aspire to high-end JAB, you don't belong there. As an aside, love the overcoat.

And thank you for sharing the shots of the new digs. The apartment has a stunning updated mid-century modern vibe. I can only image how great the rest looks and how it will come together when all your furnishings, artwork, etc. are in. Congratulations and best of luck in the new home.


----------



## Ryan42200

Today, I'm wearing a new jacket that I found on sale at Banana Republic.


----------



## upr_crust

FF, I cannot disagree with your opinion. Interestingly enough, there is a very unusual detail as to the finish of the upper section of the lapel - a flap of suit fabric is folded and sewn to the back of the lapel, a feature that I've only seen on one other suit - my Purple Label from Ralph Lauren. JAB won't say who does their Signature Platinum line, but it would seem that it is Zegna, as that is who makes Purple Label for RL, though obviously made to different standards.

The overcoat is one of my favorites - a happy day at the sale racks at BB.

Glad that you approve of the new digs. Move-in date is tentatively set for February 24th. We shall see how long it takes to get settled in, but, even without objects and rugs, the place looks good, at least to my eyes. It will be nice to have a new background for my daily shots, if nothing else .



Fading Fast said:


> Okay, I'm just going to say it: while it is probably outstanding value at $400, your New & LIngwood, Phineas Cole, Polo and BB suits make this JAB one look disappointing.
> 
> Despite being (it appears) a lightweight material, there's a stiffness in the underlying structure that leaves it draping poorly on you compared to your other suits. Also, in the close-ups, there's a awkward puckering in both the lapel and behind the left pocket.
> 
> Again, there is nothing wrong with the suit - it's fine for what it is and it's great value, I'm sure - but you set your own bar too high with all your other suits to go slumming with a JAB beauty queen. Me, I can aspire to high-end JAB, you don't belong there. As an aside, love the overcoat.
> 
> And thank you for sharing the shots of the new digs. The apartment has a stunning updated mid-century modern vibe. I can only image how great the rest looks and how it will come together when all your furnishings, artwork, etc. are in. Congratulations and best of luck in the new home.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ...the place looks good, at least to my eyes. ... .


As you know, we recently completed a renovation / restoration and, while we listened to input from a few "experts" and got some great advice from them, we let your comment - what looks good *to our eyes* - drive it as we are the ones who paid for it and live in it. In the end, if you are happy with it, that's all that matters. All that said, IMHO, those dinning room chairs are outstanding.



upr_crust said:


> ...it would seem that it is Zegna, as that is who makes Purple Label for RL, though obviously made to different standards. ....


You are spot on. These companies are Six Sigma factories that can be "programed" for any level of quality. And since the Zegna name isn't on the JAB suit, they can make it less well made without hurting the Zegna brand, but by taking on the JAB business, they increase the profitability of the factory.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the new apartment looks great and I agree with FF about the dinning room chairs


----------



## upr_crust

FF, the sales staff at JAB is either kept ignorant of the source of their Signature Platinum line, or they maintain that they do not know where or by whom the line is made. It was only my Neapolitan alterations tailor who pointed out that the suit was made by Zegna (he was trained at Isaia).

FF and Ryan, thank you for your comments on the dining chairs. The set of six were the single largest furniture expense for the new apartment, and the only items bought from a "to the trade only" showroom. The dining table was made for us by our contractor, with the color and graining of the chairs in mind.



Fading Fast said:


> As you know, we recently completed a renovation / restoration and, while we listened to input from a few "experts" and got some great advice from them, we let your comment - what looks good *to our eyes* - drive it as we are the ones who paid for it and live in it. In the end, if you are happy with it, that's all that matters. All that said, IMHO, those dinning room chairs are outstanding.
> 
> You are spot on. These companies are Six Sigma factories that can be "programed" for any level of quality. And since the Zegna name isn't on the JAB suit, they can make it less well made without hurting the Zegna brand, but by taking on the JAB business, they increase the profitability of the factory.





Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the new apartment looks great and I agree with FF about the dinning room chairs


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Hey Crusty, for some strange reason I cannot see your photos, it seems platform.twitter and cdn.syndication.twimg is blocking my view, Should I refresh the page to load it faster?


I'm sorry Howard, I am as unfamiliar with Internet technology as are you, sad to say - don't know the right advice for you.

There are rumors of a light snow by midday here in NYC, and I was in the mood for something less formal than normal for today.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - PRL
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - London Badge and Button Co. 
Cords - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Christys', via Fortnum & Mason, London
Scarf - Aquascutum


----------



## Howard

That's a very nice apartment.


----------



## Howard

Didn't you use to have a moustache Ryan?


----------



## Howard

Hey Crusty, I will view your photos in a different browser, BTW gorgeous ensemble.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I love the fabric and style of your sports jacket but it's the dress boots that really take everything up a notch!


----------



## Ryan42200

Howard said:


> Didn't you use to have a moustache Ryan?


I was attempting some form of facial hair but these days it doesn't get much longer than stubble.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> That's a very nice apartment.





Howard said:


> Hey Crusty, I will view your photos in a different browser, BTW gorgeous ensemble.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I love the fabric and style of your sports jacket but it's the dress boots that really take everything up a notch!


Thank you, Ryan. BTW, you look better, in my opinion, without facial hair, and, in honor of your comment yesterday, I've included dress boots for today's attire as well.

Please forgive the repetitive nature of today ensemble (I believe that I wore very nearly the same thing last Wednesday), but I'm having dinner this evening with an old friend who is always interested in what I've recently acquired, and he's not seen either today's suit or coat IRL, hence the choice. At least the tie is new - from Ralphie's mansion on Madison, an end-of-season bargain.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - RLPL
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## DCR

Outstanding overcoat Upr. Ironically I was just looking at it on the Paul Stuart website yesterday. Any guesses as to who makes it for them? While on the topic of overcoats, do you happen to remember how long ago your purchased your chesterfield from BB? It seems the one they feature presently hits above the knee unfortunately. Thanks in advance


----------



## upr_crust

The label says "Made in Canada", so I would assume that the manufacturer is Samuelsohn, since Stuart's does so much business with them. I will tell you that, if you buy the overcoat in your suit size (i.e. 42R overcoat for a 42R suit size), the fit is very fitted - both good (the coat gives you great shape) and bad (it's tight-fitting).

As for BB overcoats, both my camel's hair polo coat, and my brown herringbone D/B overcoat are more than eight years old, hence the full length. Both were bought on sale - the polo coat directly after Xmas, and the brown herringbone at the Madison Ave. in-store warehouse sale - a great buy ($299 vs. $899 original retail, with a free pannetone as an extra gift).



DCR said:


> Outstanding overcoat Upr. Ironically I was just looking at it on the Paul Stuart website yesterday. Any guesses as to who makes it for them? While on the topic of overcoats, do you happen to remember how long ago your purchased your chesterfield from BB? It seems the one they feature presently hits above the knee unfortunately. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I'm not a clothing Luddite and like the slimmer (not skinny) cut of suits, coats, etc., today, but having overcoats hit above the knee makes no functional sense to me.

Those coats - let me emphasize, the name for them is OVERcoat - are suppose to protect the wearer and his clothes from the elements. To do that, effectively, against the rain or cold, they need to hit, at least, below the knee.


----------



## upr_crust

I'm in agreement on all points - I like slimmer cut suits (not overly short or tight, but not full), now that I'm slimmer cut, but I am very happy that I have overcoats from the era in which they normally hit one mid-calf. Even today's coat hits me below the knee.



Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I'm not a clothing Luddite and like the slimmer (not skinny) cut of suits, coats, etc., today, but having overcoats hit above the knee makes no functional sense to me.
> 
> Those coats - let me emphasize, the name for them is OVERcoat - are suppose to protect the wearer and his clothes from the elements. To do that, effectively, against the rain or cold, they need to hit, at least, below the knee.


----------



## Howard

Ryan42200 said:


> I was attempting some form of facial hair but these days it doesn't get much longer than stubble.


You look a bit younger without the mustache.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I'm in agreement on all points - I like slimmer cut suits (not overly short or tight, but not full), now that I'm slimmer cut, but I am very happy that I have overcoats from the era in which they normally hit one mid-calf. Even today's coat hits me below the knee.


Black looks good on you Crusty.


----------



## Ryan42200

DCR said:


> Outstanding overcoat Upr.


Yes, and with the hat and boots it's very classy, as usual.


----------



## L-feld

Trying out one of the new tab collar shirts. Per Paul Winston's recommendation, I have paired it with one of his knit ties. Welcome back to the age of jive.


























Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A good look for sure, my friend, but I'm not sure I would have paired that collar design with a knit tie. To my eye a basically red emblematic might have been a preferred option? In any event, nicely done.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Black looks good on you Crusty.





Ryan42200 said:


> Yes, and with the hat and boots it's very classy, as usual.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Something a bit simpler for my last posting for a while. Tomorrow evening, I am off to parts northeasterly - Naples and Rome - for nine nights. Will be back by Valentine's Day.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## immanuelrx

Looking good as always crusty!

Here is my attempt at crusty's lifestyle posts.

Suit: Sartorial Vanni
Shirt: CT
Tie: Turnbull and Asser
Pocketsquare: Unknown
Shoes: BB

Out with a friend for steak and scotch:









Afterward for some wine and cheese:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking fine as always, upr_crust. Your daily pictorial offerings will be missed, but take with you my best wishes for you to have a safe and enjoyable journey, my friend! :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A good look for sure, my friend, but I'm not sure I would have paired that collar design with a knit tie. To my eye a basically red emblematic might have been a preferred option? In any event, nicely done.


Thanks. I'll give the emblematic (or maybe a foulard?) a try next time. I have an idea or two already, but I am easing the tab collars in, so I don't think I will do another until next week.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the (on my screen anyway) light-lilac tone of the shirt is pitch-perfect to give a conservative outfit some punch. Well done as always. 

Have a great and safe trip. I'm hoping you'll find time to shop at some of those fine Italian menswear stores.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Looking fine as always, upr_crust. Your daily pictorial offerings will be missed, but take with you my best wishes for you to have a safe and enjoyable journey, my friend! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle. It will be good to get out of town for a bit.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the (on my screen anyway) light-lilac tone of the shirt is pitch-perfect to give a conservative outfit some punch. Well done as always.
> 
> Have a great and safe trip. I'm hoping you'll find time to shop at some of those fine Italian menswear stores.


Your monitor is accurate, FF - today's shirt is a lavender end-on-end. I like grey with lavender, especially with this suit, as the pinstripe is lavender as well, then anchored with navy accessories.

As for acquisitions while in Italy, we shall see. Fellow poster Bernoulli is scheduled to be in Rome while my husband and I are there, and as he is very familiar with Rome, he may point out some places where I can exchange some portion of my net worth for some fine Italian style.

Immanualrx, thank you for the mention in your "lifestyle" photo posting. I will not be able to view it until this evening, the restrictions of my employer's web browser being what it is, but sounds like you had a very good time.


----------



## Howard

looking good as usual Crusty, enjoy your journey and have fun.


----------



## MrFox

Happy friday everyone! 
Here is my first post on WAYWT!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Welcome to AAAC, MrFox. The fit of your rig is, might I say, foreign to me, it being much more closely fit than that which I would deem comfortable. However, your mixing of hues and textures, while aggressive, is also quite promising! Thank-you for contributing. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MrFox

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Welcome to AAAC, MrFox. The fit of your rig is, might I say, foreign to me, it being much more closely fit than that which I would deem comfortable. However, your mixing of hues and textures, while aggressive, is also quite promising! Thank-you for contributing. :thumbs-up:


Hello! 
Thanks for your reply and your input! 

Actually, the way I am standing with my hands clasped behind my back makes the jacket look tighter than it is. It is definitly slim but lays smooth and flat when my arms are at my sides. (Maybe I should have chosen that kind of pose for the picture?).

I work at a museum where the dresscode is very casual, so I have the option to be bold in my combinations!


----------



## Howard

Why is your face blurred, Mr.Fox?


----------



## MrFox

Howard said:


> Why is your face blurred, Mr.Fox?


Because of my un trimmed mustasche!


----------



## RogerP

Adding a bit of punch to basic navy and grey.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ handsome combo, Roger - glad to see that someone is posting in my absence, as I sit here at home in a buttondown shirt, jeans, and suede bluchers, counting down the minutes to departing for the airport.


----------



## Shaver

MrFox said:


> Happy friday everyone!
> Here is my first post on WAYWT!


Firstly- thank you for providing pictorial content. I wish that more of our members were similarly driven.

However, this is not to my taste. I am, along with many of our members, fixated upon a (perhaps imaginary) classic style. Which is to say that I dress like my father (born 1930's) and his father (born 1890's) before him. Many men examine old family photos and smirk at the foolishness that their relatives wore way back when. Although this is not so if your elder male kin (a contingent that you will eventually occupy within your own family) avoided the vagaries of *ugh* fashion. I can forgive a flamboyant pocket square (my own may take on such appearance when exiting a gentleman's club, in the wee small hours, whilst three sheets to the wind) and I can even forgive a shorty slim fit coat but (and it is a very big but) slim fit trousers are an execrable choice even for a younger man. The appearance and, more importantly, the movement of a full cut pair of trousers flatters every chap.
.
.
.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Adding a bit of punch to basic navy and grey.


The well chosen combination that we have come to expect from you my friend. However, please allow me to discourage you from the 'selfie' which fails to grant us your proper glory


----------



## Dapperman1994

A simple Ralph Lauren Polo, with grey Hugo Boss Pants and Cole Haan shoes


----------



## MrFox

Shaver said:


> Firstly- thank you for providing pictorial content. I wish that more of our members were similarly driven.
> 
> However, this is not to my taste. I am, along with many of our members, fixated upon a (perhaps imaginary) classic style. Which is to say that I dress like my father (born 1930's) and his father (born 1890's) before him. Many men examine old family photos and smirk at the foolishness that their relatives wore way back when. Although this is not so if your elder male kin (a contingent that you will eventually occupy within your own family) avoided the vagaries of *ugh* fashion. I can forgive a flamboyant pocket square (my own may take on such appearance when exiting a gentleman's club, in the wee small hours, whilst three sheets to the wind) and I can even forgive a shorty slim fit coat but (and it is a very big but) slim fit trousers are an execrable choice even for a younger man. The appearance and, more importantly, the movement of a full cut pair of trousers flatters every chap.
> .
> .
> .


Thank you Shaver for your input! Tastes vary, fashion changes and slim trousers have been in and out of fashion for as long as people have worn them. 

Personally, I can appreciate any kind of garment that has been made in a high quality fabric and good tailoring. When I wear tweed, for example, I definitely prefer wider trousers. 

With that said, however, I can not see how anyone could find a situation where the full-cut boxer shorts linked to in your post would be an appropriate part of an outfit. Perhaps you and I frequent very different kinds of gentlemen's clubs?


----------



## Shaver

^ Full cut boxer shorts? I am perplexed- would you be kind enough to elaborate? 

As to fashion changing- that was rather my point: it changes and it is wisest not to follow. Tempora mutantur, nos et mutamur in illis - but not into skin tight trousers.


----------



## MrFox

In your post, it seems like the forum converted the term "full cut pair" into a link to boxer shorts. 

150 years ago suit jackets were considered controversial and something only to wear when at sea. 2000 years ago, only what the Romans called barbarians wore trousers. In the 17th century shoes with heels was a novelty.

Anyone wearing clothes is following fashion.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Adding a bit of punch to basic navy and grey.


definitely a nice color combination.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ handsome combo, Roger - glad to see that someone is posting in my absence, as I sit here at home in a buttondown shirt, jeans, and suede bluchers, counting down the minutes to departing for the airport.





Shaver said:


> The well chosen combination that we have come to expect from you my friend. However, please allow me to discourage you from the 'selfie' which fails to grant us your proper glory





Howard said:


> definitely a nice color combination.


Cheers, gents.

crusty - save travels my friend.

Shaver - thanks - a selfie was the only option available to me. Far from ideal to be sure.


----------



## Matt S

Here's a new Anthony Sinclair "Special Order" blue sharkskin suit I got from Mason & Sons, worn with a light blue fine twill shirt made by Hemrajani Brothers, a burgundy grenadine tie from Turnbull & Asser and black quarter-brogue oxfords from Brooks Brothers Peal & Co made by Crockett & Jones. David Mason fitted me personally on his frequent trips to New York, but soon they will have a permanent office in New York.

The suit is fully canvassed and made-to-measure, which allowed me to make small fit adjustments to the already well-fitting RTW version, omit the second button and lower the button stance. I was going for something of the James Bond look, with inspiration coming from You Only Live Twice, The Man with the Golden Gun and Spectre. But I don't think of what I'm wearing as a James Bond suit, just a suit that's right for me.

I took these photos and number more for a recent blog post about the suit, where you can read more about the suit: https://www.bondsuits.com/anthony-sinclair-special-order-suit-modern-english-tailoring/


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You wear your new suit well, my friend. From the two shots provided, the fit seems to be spot on, though it appears the length of your trouser legs could have been hemmed a bit longer to allow them to rest gently on the vamps of your shoes. Thanks for sharing with us, Matt S.


----------



## Matt S

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> You wear your new suit well, my friend. From the two shots provided, the fit seems to be spot on, though it appears the length of your trouser legs could have been hemmed a bit longer to allow them to rest gently on the vamps of your shoes. Thanks for sharing with us, Matt S.


Thank you! The trousers rest on the shoes with a half break. Any longer and they would be a mess!


----------



## Howard

Matt S said:


> Here's a new Anthony Sinclair "Special Order" blue sharkskin suit I got from Mason & Sons, worn with a light blue fine twill shirt made by Hemrajani Brothers, a burgundy grenadine tie from Turnbull & Asser and black quarter-brogue oxfords from Brooks Brothers Peal & Co made by Crockett & Jones. David Mason fitted me personally on his frequent trips to New York, but soon they will have a permanent office in New York.
> 
> The suit is fully canvassed and made-to-measure, which allowed me to make small fit adjustments to the already well-fitting RTW version, omit the second button and lower the button stance. I was going for something of the James Bond look, with inspiration coming from You Only Live Twice, The Man with the Golden Gun and Spectre. But I don't think of what I'm wearing as a James Bond suit, just a suit that's right for me.
> 
> I took these photos and number more for a recent blog post about the suit, where you can read more about the suit: https://www.bondsuits.com/anthony-sinclair-special-order-suit-modern-english-tailoring/


You look very sharp, Matt.


----------



## Matt S

Thank you, Howard!


----------



## barca10

Very nice suit, MattS.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

immanuelrx said:


> Looking good as always crusty!
> 
> Here is my attempt at crusty's lifestyle posts.
> 
> Suit: Sartorial Vanni
> Shirt: CT
> Tie: Turnbull and Asser
> Pocketsquare: Unknown
> Shoes: BB
> 
> Out with a friend for steak and scotch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward for some wine and cheese:


Awesome tie and pocket square


----------



## Howard

What were you eating in that last picture?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looks to be a tempting selection of tasty cheeses and meats to compliment the wine he is about to enjoy. Excellent work with the lifestyle shots, immanuelrx!


----------



## immanuelrx

Thanks gents! Eagle is right, a spread of cheese and wine. It was a good night, one I don't always get to enjoy with many young kids at the house.


----------



## upr_crust

Gentlemen, 

So far, the trip to Naples and Rome has been most enjoyable, and my husband and I were able to meet up with Bernoulli in Rome for a couple of days. Very little swag from the trip so far - only a pair of cufflinks from a shop in Naples, in cameo. Photos will be posted after our return to the US tomorrow.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> So far, the trip to Naples and Rome has been most enjoyable, and my husband and I were able to meet up with Bernoulli in Rome for a couple of days. Very little swag from the trip so far - only a pair of cufflinks from a shop in Naples, in cameo. Photos will be posted after our return to the US tomorrow.


Thank you for the update - sounds like a wonderful time.

I do think you need to do some speed shopping before flying back. In my sad little life, living vicariously through your clothes is one of the things I have (nay, cling to) - hence, you can't come back from Italy with just a pair of cufflinks for God's sake. You're in a country known for its fine fabrics and tailoring.

Now get out there and spend some money so that I can have the by-proxy joy of seeing what you got. It's not all about you, you know - sometimes you have to think about others, in this case, all your followers on AAAC.

All ⇧ meant in good fun. Have a safe trip back.


----------



## a4audi08

awesome that this thread is still going...ahh where have the years gone?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the update - sounds like a wonderful time.
> 
> I do think you need to do some speed shopping before flying back. In my sad little life, living vicariously through your clothes is one of the things I have (nay, cling to) - hence, you can't come back from Italy with just a pair of cufflinks for God's sake. You're in a country known for its fine fabrics and tailoring.
> 
> Now get out there and spend some money so that I can have the by-proxy joy of seeing what you got. It's not all about you, you know - sometimes you have to think about others, in this case, all your followers on AAAC.
> 
> All ⇧ meant in good fun. Have a safe trip back.


Thank you, FF. You do have a great skill in disguising compliments as piquant humor. I think it may have to do with the upcoming move to the new apartment that has retarded my usual rampant consumption, though, in all honesty, I have not seen anything in the windows of Menswear stores since arriving here that has engendered sartorial lust. I know - who could imagine that I could stop buying clothes? Alert the media....


----------



## upr_crust

I am currently waiting at the gate for the first flight of the day- Rome to London - to be followed with a three hour layover by London to New York. For the amusement of at least myself, if not others, I want to ask if others have experienced the great Italian mystery - where are the toilet seats? Every men's room in a public institution in Italy, there are no toilet seats. Does anyone know why this might be?


----------



## Public Savant

upr_crust said:


> I am currently waiting at the gate for the first flight of the day- Rome to London - to be followed with a three hour layover by London to New York. For the amusement of at least myself, if not others, I want to ask if others have experienced the great Italian mystery - where are the toilet seats? Every men's room in a public institution in Italy, there are no toilet seats. Does anyone know why this might be?


There was an infamous Italian Masonic lodge, P2. I blame them.


----------



## eagle2250

The toilets in many prison/jail cells are designed, sans toilet seats, to reduce the potential for the occupants of said cells to take parts off and use them as weapons or in the production of homemade weapons and also to simplify the cleaning of said toilets. Perhaps those wild and crazy Italian fellows have incredibly bad aim or that the Italians are overly energetic in their quest for germ free men's rooms...yes, no?


----------



## Howard

immanuelrx said:


> Thanks gents! Eagle is right, a spread of cheese and wine. It was a good night, one I don't always get to enjoy with many young kids at the house.


cheese and wine? compared to you I'm just Burger King fast food.


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> I am currently waiting at the gate for the first flight of the day- Rome to London - to be followed with a three hour layover by London to New York. For the amusement of at least myself, if not others, I want to ask if others have experienced the great Italian mystery - where are the toilet seats? Every men's room in a public institution in Italy, there are no toilet seats. Does anyone know why this might be?


Being married to a Sicilian and having toured Italy on our honeymoon, the reason I have been given is that Italians prefer to do their "business" at the privacy of their own homes which is why there are no toilets.


----------



## Fading Fast

AbleRiot said:


> Being married to a Sicilian and having toured Italy on our honeymoon, the reason I have been given is that Italians prefer to do their "business" at the privacy of their own homes which is why there are no toilets.


Do Italians also carry their homes around with them? Most people prefer using their own home bathroom when it is an option, but when traveling / out for the day / etc., sometimes one doesn't have the choice - what do Italians do then?


----------



## Shaver

A gentleman will generate cessation of peristalsis in sub optimal defecatory opportunity.


----------



## eagle2250

^^True Dat....
....and in an emergency a prepared gentleman can always dig an acceptably convenient field latrine, assuming the marginal privacy of a convenient "out back!" LOL.


----------



## Jimbo2

My goodness, how an otherwise delightful blog has turned from sartorial to scatological!
What are the well dressed Italian Men's Room attendants wearing this season?


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> A gentleman will generate cessation of peristalsis in sub optimal defecatory opportunity.


in other words?


----------



## upr_crust

Public Savant said:


> There was an infamous Italian Masonic lodge, P2. I blame them.


I watched "Inferno" on the way back from Italy. I am sure that Dan Brown was the source of the rumor.



eagle2250 said:


> The toilets in many prison/jail cells are designed, sans toilet seats, to reduce the potential for the occupants of said cells to take parts off and use them as weapons or in the production of homemade weapons and also to simplify the cleaning of said toilets. Perhaps those wild and crazy Italian fellows have incredibly bad aim or that the Italians are overly energetic in their quest for germ free men's rooms...yes, no?


I don't think so - but it's an amusing theory.



AbleRiot said:


> Being married to a Sicilian and having toured Italy on our honeymoon, the reason I have been given is that Italians prefer to do their "business" at the privacy of their own homes which is why there are no toilets.





Fading Fast said:


> Do Italians also carry their homes around with them? Most people prefer using their own home bathroom when it is an option, but when traveling / out for the day / etc., sometimes one doesn't have the choice - what do Italians do then?





Shaver said:


> A gentleman will generate cessation of peristalsis in sub optimal defecatory opportunity.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^True Dat....
> ....and in an emergency a prepared gentleman can always dig an acceptably convenient field latrine, assuming the marginal privacy of a convenient "out back!" LOL.





Howard said:


> in other words?


Interesting insight, AbleRiot, but as a tourist, FF's observation is correct - sometimes your nearest secure place to "do your business" is far away. I did practice Shaver's advice when confronted with a Turkish toilet (i.e. a hole in the floor with indications as to where to place your feet), but, in all fairness, the toilet was at the base of the dome of St. Peter's (toilet facilities in the food court of the Musei Vaticani - yes, there is a large food court at the Vatican - were much more modern, and at least one was complete with a seat).

Howard, Shaver's advice was "hold it until you get someplace where the facilities are nicer".

Eagle, you advice was most entertaining, but, as one normally does not walk around Rome with an entrenching tool, and as Rome is quite densely populated, the chances for a private patch of ground is slim to none - even in the Villa Borghese.


----------



## upr_crust

Back from Italy, and more or less on EST, though that varies with the time of day.

Today's attire was put together this morning, in haste.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Corcione, Largo di San Martino, Naples
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London













Some lifestyle photos from Naples - outside of the Palazzo Reale, inside the palace, and then the Galleria Umberto I:


----------



## Howard

very nice photos of you and your husband.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and cold in NYC - time for a three-piece suit in flannel.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt, tie, and scarf - BB
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - Ashear
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Adolfo
Hat - Selentino













More photos from the trip, including photos with Bernoulli, who played tour guide for us part of the time we were in Rome:









Note that, in the last photo, I'm standing on a bench.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That bowtie goes particularly well with the suit (which I love) - good combo to remember for the future. And, Shazam!, I'm a scarf, deal with it. Very bold, very cool.

Nice lifestyle shots - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howard

nice shots of you and your husband.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Back from Italy, and more or less on EST, though that varies with the time of day.
> 
> Today's attire was put together this morning, in haste.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - PRL
> Cufflinks - Corcione, Largo di San Martino, Naples
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
> 
> Some lifestyle photos from Naples - outside of the Palazzo Reale, inside the palace, and then the Galleria Umberto I:


great and grand


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice shots of you and your husband.





fiftyforfifty said:


> great and grand


Thank you, gentlemen. Please note that, in the photo of myself and Julius Caesar, I am positioned to cover the plinth of the statue, which was covered in graffiti, like much of Naples.

The end of a short work week, but one week before we move house across town, to the new apartment. Postings may be spotty from now until the new place is straightened out.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason













"Lifestyle" shots - one old wreck in front of another . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust, your daily 
postings are consistently entertaining, instructive and inspirational, but the addition of the lifestyle photos, sharing your vacation experience(s) with us are absolutely magnificent. Thank you for sharing those with us and the best to you and yours! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

I enjoy your pictures from all your travelings around the world, please continue to share them.


----------



## Gurdon

Upr,
Thank's for all the pictures. You manage to dress well while traveling, without looking ostentatious. Laudable but not surprising as You do that when not traveling. 

You are never going to move again, right? 

Gurdon


----------



## upr_crust

Gurdon said:


> Upr,
> Thank's for all the pictures. You manage to dress well while traveling, without looking ostentatious. Laudable but not surprising as You do that when not traveling.
> 
> You are never going to move again, right?
> 
> Gurdon


Thank you, Gurdon. As it is, I've not moved house in nearly 30 years, and even now, I feel like a potted plant being forcibly uprooted. The only comfort is that the new apartment is a much nicer space than is the current place. I can only hope that I stay there a long time to enjoy its pleasures.


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Note that, in the last photo, I'm standing on a bench.


An idea I may well borrow from you my friend when next I meet the estimable Mr Bernoulli.


----------



## bernoulli

You short people are funny...



Shaver said:


> An idea I may well borrow from you my friend when next I meet the estimable Mr Bernoulli.


----------



## upr_crust

I will note that I am going through some form of "posting withdrawal", whereas my normal morning routine of getting dressed and taking photos has been disrupted by the incursion of massive numbers of cardboard boxes containing some large portion of my worldly possessions. One never knows precisely how much stuff one owns, until one tries to fit it into a corrugated cardboard container (or multiples thereof). 

Moving day is tomorrow - I hope that the new apartment will be tolerably straightened out by early next week, such that I can return to posting as normal (with greatly enhanced backgrounds).


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> I will note that I am going through some form of "posting withdrawal", whereas my normal morning routine of getting dressed and taking photos has been disrupted by the incursion of massive numbers of cardboard boxes containing some large portion of my worldly possessions. One never knows precisely how much stuff one owns, until one tries to fit it into a corrugated cardboard container (or multiples thereof).
> 
> Moving day is tomorrow - I hope that the new apartment will be tolerably straightened out by early next week, such that I can return to posting as normal (with greatly enhanced backgrounds).


Upr, good luck with your move! I know how stressful it can so hopefully you have plenty of help. I'm looking foward to your future posts in the new space.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, good luck with your move! I know how stressful it can so hopefully you have plenty of help. I'm looking foward to your future posts in the new space.


Thanks, Ryan. The move went smoothly enough (though we could have stood to have had more time to pack, and to have packed more), and the new place is turning out quite comfortable. I hope to be organized enough to start posting again soon.


----------



## upr_crust

"Soon" has turned out to be "this morning", due to the early rising of Husband, and a fortuitous discovery of the camera, the tripod, and the USB dongle, all in the same place at the same time. The number of shots are abbreviated, and the view is one of the few views current that doesn't have corrugated cardboard as a backdrop, but it does give some indication as to what the new place looks like.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
PS - Christian Dior
Braces - Paul Stuart
Boots - Paul Smith


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust
It is good to have you posting again, but as splendid as your sartorial selections for the day may be, I suspect they may be upstaged by these first glimpses into your new digs. Your new apartment looks incredible! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust
> It is good to have you posting again, but as splendid as your sartorial selections for the day may be, I suspect they may be upstaged by these first glimpses into your new digs. Your new apartment looks incredible! :thumbs-up:


+1, while I'm a fan of the traditional style of your first place, the cool, mid-century look of this one is outstanding and echoes your personal clothing style beautifully.

Best of luck in the new place.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust
> It is good to have you posting again, but as splendid as your sartorial selections for the day may be, I suspect they may be upstaged by these first glimpses into your new digs. Your new apartment looks incredible! :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> +1, while I'm a fan of the traditional style of your first place, the cool, mid-century look of this one is outstanding and echoes your personal clothing style beautifully.
> 
> Best of luck in the new place.


Thank you, gentlemen. It's still early days in getting things organized around the place, though we did work diligently over the weekend to at least get the clothes and the kitchen items put away. It still seems more like a luxury hotel suite into which our personal possessions have been dumped, rather than "home", but that will come with time, I am sure. I hope to show more of the place in the coming days, as things get less cluttered and more organized.

Unsurprisingly the shoe closet was one of the first things that got organized - I will have to post a photo of the results. The closet is great, but it's unnerving to see the entire shoe collection in one place at one time. It brings my obsession with footwear into sharp focus - yikes!


----------



## Jimbo2

*New Digs*

Sir Crust:
Great new shots - I love the 2nd photo, where the sun light just makes you beam in your new place!
As for the shoe closet, no more crawling under the bed for a matching pair! I'm jealous!
Happy Monday, Jimbo


----------



## Moonshae

RogerP said:


> Adding a bit of punch to basic navy and grey.


I would not have expected red and burgundy to go so well together. This opens some new doors to me. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan42200

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust
> It is good to have you posting again, but as splendid as your sartorial selections for the day may be, I suspect they may be upstaged by these first glimpses into your new digs. Your new apartment looks incredible! :thumbs-up:


I must agree! Upr, the new place looks great! I'm certainly looking foward to seeing photos of this, no doubt, amazing shoe closet.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, you look very nice and by the way, nice apartment.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> Great new shots - I love the 2nd photo, where the sun light just makes you beam in your new place!
> As for the shoe closet, no more crawling under the bed for a matching pair! I'm jealous!
> Happy Monday, Jimbo





Ryan42200 said:


> I must agree! Upr, the new place looks great! I'm certainly looking foward to seeing photos of this, no doubt, amazing shoe closet.





Howard said:


> Crusty, you look very nice and by the way, nice apartment.


Thank you, gentlemen. Shoe closet photos shown below.

Photographing oneself in a new space, with a camera that is acting balky, in the early morning hours is a challenge. Today's photos are something of an experiment, and are also designed to show off the apartment, possibly to the disadvantage of showing off what I'm wearing.

Today's suit is the one that I wore to Italy earlier this month, albeit with some adjustments - the jacket was shortened about an inch or so, and the jacket waist was taken in, and the trousers shortened and tapered a bit. I will let you judge whether the alterations were a success.

Suit - BB Regent
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino













Shoe closet (my half)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As always, looking splendid. However, regarding your pictures of the shoe closet, to clarify, you did say that was just your half(!)? With your permission, I must share those pics with SWMBO and enlighten her to the reality that while my affinity for shoes may arguably be an oddity, it is certainly not a unique oddity! LOL. 

Thank you again, upr_crust, for such a marvelous post!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> As always, looking splendid. However, regarding your pictures of the shoe closet, to clarify, you did say that was just your half(!)? With your permission, I must share those pics with SWMBO and enlighten her to the reality that while my affinity for shoes may arguably be an oddity, it is certainly not a unique oddity! LOL.
> 
> Thank you again, upr_crust, for such a marvelous post!


Eagle,

Yes, there is an equal space to the right of the space shown for my husband's much smaller collection of footwear. It is instructional to have my entire collection in front of me at once. For the sake of fiscal probity, I hope it might restrain me in overindulging my tastes, seeing what I already own, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, that shoe closet is nothing less than what I would have expected! Personal wardrobe goals, for sure.

The suit looks good and the shortening of the jacket is only slightly noticeable and probably only because you mentioned it. Lovely pocket square today!

What is your opinion of the BB Regent fit? I personally like their Fitzgerald for the higher armholes but my understanding is that they are phasing them out in favor of the Regent.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, that shoe closet is nothing less than what I would have expected! Personal wardrobe goals, for sure.
> 
> The suit looks good and the shortening of the jacket is only slightly noticeable and probably only because you mentioned it. Lovely pocket square today!
> 
> What is your opinion of the BB Regent fit? I personally like their Fitzgerald for the higher armholes but my understanding is that they are phasing them out in favor of the Regent.


Our contractor showed our shoe closet to another of his clients, which greatly delighted the wife in the couple, and caused great consternation to the husband.

As for comparisons of fit between BB Regent and Fitzgerald, it is difficult for me to say, as I've not bought an OTR BB suit in several seasons. Regents have always had more shape to them than Fitzgeralds - more tapering at the waist, which I believe will continue, but the suit I am wearing today is 7.5 years old, bought just after the death of my first husband, and in the intervening years, I've grown a little thinner.

My sense is that Regents currently are cut shorter than mine was originally, and I know that the standard rise for trousers is low (my last MTM suit, made in 2015, was based on a Regent, but with a .75 inch higher rise to the trousers). Otherwise, I think that they are fairly slim cut, with some shape to them, as opposed to the "straight up and down" cut of Fitzgeralds.

Hope that helps.

Thanks, BTW, for the compliment on the PS - a bargain from my local discounter - a whopping $7.97, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr,

Suit alteration - huge win, looks great - not too skinny, just right. 

Apartment - just stunning. And seems to fit your and your husband's style: classic but with a Mid-Century cool vibe. Well done. Just me guessing (as I looked at a lot of this stuff when we did our place), is the beautiful floor a composite? 

Shoe closet - I will now never be posting a picture of my shoe hamper (for all the sneakers, bucks, etc., that don't need more protection) nor am I going to show the random tattered boxes the remaining ones are in - scattered on random shelves and closet floors. I'll just hate my shoe storage in quiet contemplation.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr,
> 
> Suit alteration - huge win, looks great - not too skinny, just right.
> 
> Apartment - just stunning. And seems to fit your and your husband's style: classic but with a Mid-Century cool vibe. Well done. Just me guessing (as I looked at a lot of this stuff when we did our place), is the beautiful floor a composite?
> 
> Shoe closet - I will now never be posting a picture of my shoe hamper (for all the sneakers, bucks, etc., that don't need more protection) nor am I going to show the random tattered boxes the remaining ones are in - scattered on random shelves and closet floors. I'll just hate my shoe storage in quiet contemplation.


Thanks, FF, for the compliments on both today's attire, and on the apartment. Considering what the place looked like originally, it has been a transformation, a collaborative effort between our contractor, myself, and my husband - all contributing good ideas.

As for the floor, our contractor originally suggested engineered wood, then bamboo (very ecologically correct, but unable to be refinished, so that was a non-starter), then solid cherry, which added some $2100 to the original price estimate, but also, I believe, added value to the apartment, which is what we finally decided upon.

The shoe closet, I am sure, will incite jealousy in many .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks, FF, for the compliments on both today's attire, and on the apartment. Considering what the place looked like originally, it has been a transformation, a collaborative effort between our contractor, myself, and my husband - all contributing good ideas.
> 
> As for the floor, our contractor originally suggested engineered wood, then bamboo (very ecologically correct, but unable to be refinished, so that was a non-starter), then solid cherry, which added some $2100 to the original price estimate, but also, I believe, added value to the apartment, which is what we finally decided upon.
> 
> The shoe closet, I am sure, will incite jealousy in many .


Always go with your first answer, cherry flew by in my mind but I was too smart and overthought my way to composite. Regardless, beautiful floor. Having just completed our own renovation, am quite familiar with the "extras" and how they can add up.


----------



## Jimbo2

SirCrust:
1. Impeccable ensemble today!
2. I like your dining room rug better than the living room rug. 
3. I was SHOCKED at the price we just paid for a 2.5 X 10 feet Oriental (PC term today?) hallway runner!
4. You must have some sort of rotational pattern for all those shoes. 
I don't recall which suit you wear with the shoes at the bottom right.
5. Are the top two rows of shoes in the second picture in actuality the bottom two rows of the first picture? 
6. Keep the great pictures of your new home coming!
7. Happy MARDI GRAS, everyone!
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> SirCrust:
> 1. Impeccable ensemble today!
> 2. I like your dining room rug better than the living room rug.
> 3. I was SHOCKED at the price we just paid for a 2.5 X 10 feet Oriental (PC term today?) hallway runner!
> 4. You must have some sort of rotational pattern for all those shoes.
> I don't recall which suit you wear with the shoes at the bottom right.
> 5. Are the top two rows of shoes in the second picture in actuality the bottom two rows of the first picture?
> 6. Keep the great pictures of your new home coming!
> 7. Happy MARDI GRAS, everyone!
> Jimbo


1. Thank you. 
2. The living room rug is a 30-year-old Kashan; the dining room rug is a 50+ year old Tabriz (its grandchild - a new version of the same pattern) sits under the bed in the bedroom.
3. I bought a 2'10" x 10'2" Bijar for the hallway, and it wasn't cheap - i feel your shock. 
4. Shoe selection is entirely random, and I don't wear sneakers with suits (I barely wear them anywhere other than the gym).
5. There is some overlap from the picture of the top of the shoe closet to the bottom.
6. Will shoot photos in more places as more places become "camera-ready"
7. Bon temps roulez!


----------



## Howard

Wow Crusty, that's your shoe closet? amazing.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> The shoe closet, I am sure, will incite jealousy in many .


Yes, as well as setting a higher standard for us shoe aficionados! Upr, I'm afraid you've reset the bar .


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Wow Crusty, that's your shoe closet? amazing.


It is rather amazing, even for me - I'd never seen the entire collection in one place before.



Ryan42200 said:


> Yes, as well as setting a higher standard for us shoe aficionados! Upr, I'm afraid you've reset the bar .


Oh, dear. My apologies. .


----------



## RaulM

Puma shoes, jeans and a brooks brothers polo


----------



## AbleRiot

UPR-congrats to you and your husband on the new digs and finally living in it! I really love the flooring.

The next time my wife calls me Imelda due to my shoe collection (and being Filipino), I will gladly show her your 1/2 of the closet and remind her, my collection is barely a 10th of what you have (I counted 54ish pairs!)



upr_crust said:


> Shoe closet (my half)


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> *It is rather amazing, even for me - I'd never seen the entire collection in one place before.*
> 
> Oh, dear. My apologies. .


I wish I that many shoes.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, How do you choose what shoes to wear?


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> UPR-congrats to you and your husband on the new digs and finally living in it! I really love the flooring.
> 
> The next time my wife calls me Imelda due to my shoe collection (and being Filipino), I will gladly show her your 1/2 of the closet and remind her, my collection is barely a 10th of what you have (I counted 54ish pairs!)


That's about the count that I came up with - 54-ish.



Howard said:


> I wish that many shoes.





Howard said:


> Crusty, How do you choose what shoes to wear?


I choose shoes based on what else I'm wearing, and the weather. Beyond that, it's pretty ,uch up to my whims of the moment.

After a day of some rain (though much less than predicted), it is sunny and seasonably cold in NYC today - a good day for flannel.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg Collection, London
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center













The view out my living room window this morning:


----------



## AbleRiot

upr_crust said:


> The view out my living room window this morning:


I envy that view! The Empire State Building viewed from the Murray Hill area? Hmm, Lexington or 3rd?


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust:
What a magnificent view of the ESB to see every morning.
Which side of the building are you facing - the south/southeast? (the sun _usually_ rises in the east, correct?) 
Your ensembles are now taking a back seat to your wonderful new apartment! 
However, your new suit today looks great also!
Jimbo

The view out my living room window this morning:


----------



## Luis50

That view is bananas!


----------



## upr_crust

AbleRiot said:


> I envy that view! The Empire State Building viewed from the Murray Hill area? Hmm, Lexington or 3rd?





Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> What a magnificent view of the ESB to see every morning.
> Which side of the building are you facing - the south/southeast? (the sun _usually_ rises in the east, correct?)
> Your ensembles are now taking a back seat to your wonderful new apartment!
> However, your new suit today looks great also!
> Jimbo
> 
> The view out my living room window this morning:





Luis50 said:


> That view is bananas!


Thank you, genlemen. The avenue is Lexington, the building is on the northeast corner of the intersection, hence the windows all face west or south (though, from the south-facing solarium, we can see the East River, and from the west-facing solarium - yet to be shown - we can see north).

Having lived in the space less than a week, the view is still an object of fascination, though I hope that I never tire of it.


----------



## Howard

Crusty I like the view from where you took the picture.


----------



## bernoulli

So glad to have Sir crust posting again. Great apartment and ensembles. Meanwhile, second wool tie I ever bought. This one is a keeper.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty I like the view from where you took the picture.





bernoulli said:


> So glad to have Sir crust posting again. Great apartment and ensembles. Meanwhile, second wool tie I ever bought. This one is a keeper.


Thank you, gentlemen.

An early morning, and the lighting is off on my photos - forgive me. Included is an entry for the Friday Challenge at That Other Website "Dramatic". Hope that it's dramatic enough.

Suit & shirt - BB MTM 
Tie - BB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - BB
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC













"Dramatic"


----------



## eagle2250

^^Wow...just wow!

The city never sleeps, nor does upr_crust! My friend, if the goal was to produce a dramatic shot, you have more than met the challenge...far more. What a great shot! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, I love your rig today, especially the shirt! Very nice!


----------



## Howard

Crusty what a spectacular view.


----------



## bernoulli

Suit, ensemble, apartment, view. Everything perfect, upr. Are you recovered from moving apartments yet? I imagine you must still be quite tired. But tired or not, wonderful to be able to check in to see your daily posts.


----------



## Wolfgang

Polo ralph lauren shirt, jeans and a pair of clarks


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Wow...just wow!
> 
> The city never sleeps, nor does upr_crust! My friend, if the goal was to produce a dramatic shot, you have more than met the challenge...far more. What a great shot! :thumbs-up:


That's a normal sight from my new apartment, amazing as it may seem.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, I love your rig today, especially the shirt! Very nice!


Thank you, Ryan.



Howard said:


> Crusty what a spectacular view.


Thank you, Howard.



bernoulli said:


> Suit, ensemble, apartment, view. Everything perfect, upr. Are you recovered from moving apartments yet? I imagine you must still be quite tired. But tired or not, wonderful to be able to check in to see your daily posts.


It is good to be back posting, and we're almost recovered from the move - much of the packing material is out of the apartment by now.


----------



## upr_crust

A change of perspective - another view of the new place for today's photos.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC
Overcoat - BB
Hat - Selentino
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## no_surrender

Upr, I look forward to seeing your posts. I'm inspired by how incredibly well put together your outfits are. I can only hope to one day achieve such success in looking so dashing. Cheers!

Kevin


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, those braces are fantastic! Are they new?


----------



## upr_crust

no_surrender said:


> Upr, I look forward to seeing your posts. I'm inspired by how incredibly well put together your outfits are. I can only hope to one day achieve such success in looking so dashing. Cheers!
> 
> Kevin


Thank you, Kevin. I can tell you that like Rome, a wardrobe isn't built in a day, and every day is a learning experience, putting together an outfit to face the day. Best of luck on your journey of discovery.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, those braces are fantastic! Are they new?


They are relative new, yes - a present from Bernoulli (more like "dueling braces" - he gave me a pair, I gave him a pair at the same time, both from Paul Stuart).


----------



## Howard

Wow Crusty, I like your pose right next to the bookshelf


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Wow Crusty, I like your pose right next to the bookshelf


Thank you, Howard.

Poses in yet another section of the apartment, recently cleared of packing boxes. A rainy day in NYC - none too inspiring for getting dressed up, but I endeavor . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Lewin
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## bernoulli

Beautiful apartment and ensemble. I wish I wore a hat so I could give to you a hat tip. Would never have thought of buying such a tie but now I see how it can work. As always, constantly learning from the master. Meanwhile, today is a country mood.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Beautiful apartment and ensemble. I wish I wore a hat so I could give to you a hat tip. Would never have thought of buying such a tie but now I see how it can work. As always, constantly learning from the master. Meanwhile, today is a country mood.


Thank you, Bernoulli. As it is, today's tie was a choice based on the fact that I had forgotten that I owned this tie - the benefits of moving is that one has to re-organize one's closet, and one discovers things obscured in the old closet arrangements.

The sofa on which I am sitting in today's photos is a sleep sofa - effectively, that nook is the guest bedroom.

Lovely "country" colors for today's fit from you, Bernoulli.


----------



## bernoulli

Ha. What you forgot you own would make a wardrobe that is better than those of 99.99% of men around the world. 

Any guest that stays at your new place is going to be a very lucky person.


----------



## Howard

very nice pose, looking distinguished.


----------



## Flanderian

My Sunday go to meetin' duds!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Ha. What you forgot you own would make a wardrobe that is better than those of 99.99% of men around the world.
> 
> Any guest that stays at your new place is going to be a very lucky person.


Luck may well come your way, sir .



Howard said:


> very nice pose, looking distinguished.


Thank you, Howard.

Trying photos from the same vantage point as yesterday, and trying to adjust the lighting temperature to something cooler than the very yellow lights of the nearest chandelier.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - BB
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Topcoat - JAB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft


----------



## Howard

I like that pose, and the lighting is good.


----------



## ran23

Wore my red Golf jacket on walks today with my wife


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like that pose, and the lighting is good.


Thank you, Howard.

A new aspect of the new apartment - the small solarium, facing south. I've done what I can to allow one to see both the clothes and the view, but neither, I fear, is well served. At least the Crusty perch is back in the picture, after being reupholstered and restored.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BBGF
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - David Donohue, via Cable Car Clothiers, SF
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - PRL
Shoes - C & J
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Jimbo2

*Southern Exposure*

Sir Crust:
1. Absolutely fantastic DB suit today, with an even BETTER tie! Beautiful!
2. I am a visual learner, and I'm trying to get my bearings . . . are you in the dining room? (the chandelier and carpet are my clues.)
3. I'm sure you realize that the wonderful "dawn's early light" that we have been experiencing lately will be taken away this weekend when we spring forward, so enjoy it while you can. 
4. Your dramatic evening shot last week of the ESB and the moon was award-worthy. A friend of mine, years ago, won a very prestigious award for his black and white entry of a fireworks display over the Ohio River and our downtown. Go figure!
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Absolutely fantastic DB suit today, with an even BETTER tie! Beautiful!
> 2. I am a visual learner, and I'm trying to get my bearings . . . are you in the dining room? (the chandelier and carpet are my clues.)
> 3. I'm sure you realize that the wonderful "dawn's early light" that we have been experiencing lately will be taken away this weekend when we spring forward, so enjoy it while you can.
> 4. Your dramatic evening shot last week of the ESB and the moon was award-worthy. A friend of mine, years ago, won a very prestigious award for his black and white entry of a fireworks display over the Ohio River and our downtown. Go figure!
> Jimbo


Responses in order:

1). Thank you, and thank you more.

2). There are two solariums - the larger one (yesterday's venue for photos) has a much more complex and colorful pattern to the rug. Today's venue is the small solarium, at the end of the living room, and at a 90 degree angle (facing south rather than west) to the larger one. The chandeliers are the same in both places.

3). I do realize that it will get darker before it gets lighter in the morning, due to DST, but eventually it will be light by the time I do my morning photo shoot.

4). I have my husband to thank for the "dramatic" shot from last week, and the fine folks at That Other Website for making that the subject of the Friday Challenge.

Crusty.


----------



## MaxBuck

Knocked out of the park today, upr_crust.


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, congratulations on your new home.

Although the photos with the windows in the background are quite dramatic, it appears that the background is overexposed, and the foreground (you) are underexposed. The automatic exposure in your camera goes haywire in that it has to deal with two exposure levels. Also, some of the photos have a yellow hue; in one your white shirt appeared to be yellow.

I respectfully suggest that you do not use the windows for your background. If you want to use the natural light (mixed with flash), face the windows rather than have the windows in your background.

Good luck.


----------



## Howard

looking fantastic Crusty.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the double breasted suits always look great on you and express your personal style very well, I feel.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen. Son of Brummell, I took your suggestion as to lighting, and took today's photos in the hallway, where the lights are white, not yellow.

This evening, I am attending another book party for Nathaniel Adams and Rose Callahan's book, "We Are Dandy", at the National Arts Club on Gramercy Park. For such an occasion, I thought that I could add a few flamboyant details, hence the tie and the cufflinks.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason













Bonus shot - large solarium, with snow in the background.


----------



## Howard

fantastic shot Crusty.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, what a fabulous rig! You will most definitely stand out among all the other dandies 

Today's attempt at "casual Friday" with Brooks Brother's shirt and jacket, Cremieux tie, Banana Republic trousers and Allen Edmonds Sanfords.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Over the Fence!*

Sir Crust:
1. Your ensemble today is "over the fence and outta the park!" I love everything about it, ESPECIALLY seeing our old trusty friends, the credenza and mirror! I wondered where you had stashed them! Much improved lighting, also!
2. I seldom (if ever) have seen Paul Fredrick's, a mail-order brand, as one of your sources. Personally, I like their shirts much better than Charles Tyrwhitt for quality, speed of delivery, and price. Comments?
3. Nice solarium shot today. Somehow, we dodged the snow bullet here.
4. Have a great weekend, and don't slip on your way out for brunch on Sunday!
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> fantastic shot Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, what a fabulous rig! You will most definitely stand out among all the other dandies


We shall see - the last book party brought out a very colorful cast of characters.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Your ensemble today is "over the fence and outta the park!" I love everything about it, ESPECIALLY seeing our old trusty friends, the credenza and mirror! I wondered where you had stashed them! Much improved lighting, also!
> 2. I seldom (if ever) have seen Paul Fredrick's, a mail-order brand, as one of your sources. Personally, I like their shirts much better than Charles Tyrwhitt for quality, speed of delivery, and price. Comments?
> 3. Nice solarium shot today. Somehow, we dodged the snow bullet here.
> 4. Have a great weekend, and don't slip on your way out for brunch on Sunday!
> Jimbo


1). Thank you, and, once I've found a proper carpet for the foyer, the credenza and mirror may return to their place as a backdrop for my photos.

2). I've owned Paul Fredrick shirts in the past, but have not found the quality of them to my liking - YMMV.

3). The solarium shot was courtesy of my husband, who had a moment to experiment with the shot before I left for the office.

4). Thanks, and in my new digs, there isn't enough distance between my apartment door and the elevator to justify running, so no chance of slipping as I did last October.


----------



## Hockey Tom

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, what a fabulous rig! You will most definitely stand out among all the other dandies
> 
> Today's attempt at "casual Friday" with Brooks Brother's shirt and jacket, Cremieux tie, Banana Republic trousers and Allen Edmonds Sanfords.


Great rig! The knit tie works really well with the windowpane patterns.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the apartment shots continue to be amazing (as are the outfit ones). The blue paint has a wonderful richness but with quite a pop - Farrow and Ball would be my guess? Have fun tonight - sounds like a great evening.


----------



## Fading Fast

Hockey Tom said:


> Great rig! The knit tie works really well with the windowpane patterns.


Agreed. The tie's, shirt's and sport coat's textures and patterns (and scale) all go really well together. Well done in executing a not off-the-shelf combo.


----------



## Ryan42200

Hockey Tom said:


> Great rig! The knit tie works really well with the windowpane patterns.





Fading Fast said:


> Agreed. The tie's, shirt's and sport coat's textures and patterns (and scale) all go really well together. Well done in executing a not off-the-shelf combo.


Thank you!

My wardrobe is limited right now and it takes a bit of creativity to put a rig together worth posting. It's mighty hard to follow Upr_crust!


----------



## FLMike

Ryan42200 said:


> Today's attempt at "casual Friday" with Brooks Brother's shirt and jacket, Cremieux tie, Banana Republic trousers and Allen Edmonds Sanfords.


Very nicely done. One of your best, in my opinion.


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> Very nicely done. One of your best, in my opinion.


Thanks, FLMike!


----------



## no_surrender

Crusty, very nicely done indeed!

As son of brummell mentioned, lighting can and will greatly affect the exposure and make or break a photo...at least to the trained eye. I second the request to use off-camera flash, if possible, to compensate for the sunny outdoors. Your view is spectacular and adds to your posts, but can distract if not executed properly. No biggie, we're not here to critique photos anyway! 

I especially like your consistent use of an overcoat, hat and scarf. It's a shame these appear less frequent these days. I'll be 38 in a couple weeks, but my soul belongs in a different era.

Enjoy your party and may you have a splendid time in good health!

Best regards,

Kevin


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the apartment shots continue to be amazing (as are the outfit ones). The blue paint has a wonderful richness but with quite a pop - Farrow and Ball would be my guess? Have fun tonight - sounds like a great evening.


Thanks for compliments on the paint color, but it's only Benjamin Moore Ocean Breeze.

As it was, I was unable to make the book event Friday night, due to the early arrival of a guest from abroad - I was not expecting him as early as he arrived, so I opted for a casual meal at the local diner in jeans and a sweater, rather than preening in a room full of peacocks.



no_surrender said:


> Crusty, very nicely done indeed!
> 
> As son of brummell mentioned, lighting can and will greatly affect the exposure and make or break a photo...at least to the trained eye. I second the request to use off-camera flash, if possible, to compensate for the sunny outdoors. Your view is spectacular and adds to your posts, but can distract if not executed properly. No biggie, we're not here to critique photos anyway!
> 
> I especially like your consistent use of an overcoat, hat and scarf. It's a shame these appear less frequent these days. I'll be 38 in a couple weeks, but my soul belongs in a different era.
> 
> Enjoy your party and may you have a splendid time in good health!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Kevin


Thanks for the compliments, and the use of an overcoat, hat and scarf is a necessity these days around NYC - it's cold, and we're due some major snow Monday night into Tuesday.

Lighting in the apartment will be an ongoing experiment. The hallway seems to give the best light, or the foyer, which will be ready for prime time once I find a rug for it. A trip to Bloomingdale's resulted in a new runner, the proper length for the hallway (the other was too short, alas - we will return it for credit), but did not present us with any design solutions for the foyer - or at least any that were affordable . An ongoing saga . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Last day of suited attire until after the fallout from the anticipated blizzard.

I am recycling what I wore last night to dinner - a birthday dinner for two friends from out of town, a very pleasant and festive occasion.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Paul Stuart
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

looking very nice Crusty, the lighting seems to be good.


----------



## upr_crust

The blizzard is a little warmer than expected - more rain/sleet, less snow, but still wretched weather, and as such not suitable for dressing up, or for photos. For a gauge of visibility, I could only barely make out the Empire State Building from my living room window, and from my cubicle at work, I cannot see across the Hudson, and the pellets of rain/sleet are making a constant low racket on my office windows. Not a nice day, weather-wise.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for compliments on the paint color, but it's only Benjamin Moore Ocean Breeze...


There's a corner of the marketing world populated by people who come up with ridiculous names for paints and one or more insane asylums populated by people who tried too hard to figure out why some paints are called what they are.

We own a 1928 coop apartment and basically restored it back to look very original. Based on that, the colors we used are all whites, off-whites, creams and very, very mild yellow with a few trim pieces in black (elevator door trim, fireplace surround is about it for black). Based on a decent amount of research, these colors and the combinations we used are very period accurate.

Anywho, the colors in our apartment are "Glacier," "Egg Shell," "Simply White," "Wimborne White," "Pointing," "Marscipone" and "Pitch Black." And that was winnowed down from probably twenty or so colors including names like "Old Straw Hat," "Wevet," "Dimity," "Seahorse," and "Milkyway." The crazy thing is, when you are doing this, you stop noticing the insanity of it all.

BTW, the chalk strip windowpane suit from 3/13 is outstanding.


----------



## upr_crust

Benjamin Moore has both names and numbers for its colors, which is useful - the name is evocative, but the number tells you exactly where on the spectrum the color actually is. It's the evocative nature of word associations with colors that marketers use to make colors seem appealing, rather than "light blue", "white" or "black".

Thanks for the compliment on yesterday's suit as well - my "Revenge of the Nerd" suit, bought as attire for my 40th high school class reunion - a visual statement of "living well (or dressing well, at least) is the best revenge".



Fading Fast said:


> There's a corner of the marketing world populated by people who come up with ridiculous names for paints and one or more insane asylums populated by people who tried too hard to figure out why some paints are called what they are.
> 
> We own a 1928 coop apartment and basically restored it back to look very original. Based on that, the colors we used are all whites, off-whites, creams and very, very mild yellow with a few trim pieces in black (elevator door trim, fireplace surround is about it for black). Based on a decent amount of research, these colors and the combinations we used are very period accurate.
> 
> Anywho, the colors in our apartment are "Glacier," "Egg Shell," "Simply White," "Wimborne White," "Pointing," "Marscipone" and "Pitch Black." And that was winnowed down from probably twenty or so colors including names like "Old Straw Hat," "Wevet," "Dimity," "Seahorse," and "Milkyway." The crazy thing is, when you are doing this, you stop noticing the insanity of it all.
> 
> BTW, the chalk strip windowpane suit from 3/13 is outstanding.


----------



## Ryan42200

Suit - Suitsupply
Shirt & tie - Brooks Brothers
Shoes AE Carlyle


----------



## cellochris

Shirt and tie: Lands End
PS: J. Crew
Vest: Allen Edmonds
Jacket: "Lazarus"










Pants: unknown
Belt and Shoes: Allen Edmonds (Dalton)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, you have knocked the ball clean out of the park with that rig. It all looks great, but that sport coat is bulletproof. Old Man winter will take one look at you and lower all his weapons; snow, sleet, ice, chilled winds,etc! Well done, cellochris! :thumbs-up:


----------



## cellochris

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, you have knocked the ball clean out of the park with that rig. It all looks great, but that sport coat is bulletproof. Old Man winter will take one look at you and lower all his weapons; snow, sleet, ice, chilled winds,etc! Well done, cellochris! :thumbs-up:


Thanks eagle2250! I hardly ever get the chance to wear a jacket and vest so glad it worked out. Much appreciated!


----------



## Fading Fast

Cellochris, love the boots, kicks the entire outstanding outfit up another full notch.


----------



## Ryan42200

Fading Fast said:


> Cellochris, love the boots, kicks the entire outstanding outfit up another full notch.


I agree! Love the Daltons


----------



## Jgarner197

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jgarner197

Well hopefully I didn't do to badly today. First time posting on this thread and thought I would give it a shot and get any advice I can. My apologies for the bad lighting. 

Shirt- David Donahue
Navy Jacket- Brioni 
tie-Robert Talbott 
pocket square-Robert Talbott 
Brown Trousers-Canali 
braces- Trafalgar LE
shoes-Ecco (raining very heavy today and wanted a rubber sole)


----------



## upr_crust

Welcome, Jgarner197 - a very nice first posting on your part. 

As it has been either foul weather in NYC, or foul underfoot, I've not posted since Monday. It's good to see that others have stepped into the fray in this regard. 

Tonight, I am attending the Whitney Biennial, in a sports jacket, bow tie - and hiking boots (no telling what the snow situation is on Gansevoort St.), Whitney Biennials are famous for controversial art (or at least bad art) and world-class people watching (all sorts of critters come out of the woodwork for this event). We shall see if I can get any "lifestyle" photos from the event.


----------



## Jgarner197

Thank you so very much for the warm welcome and your kind words sir. Your photos are marvelous and of the highest caliber, not to mention you always look fantastic in them. So your compliment means all that much more. Hopefully the weather turns more favorable for you back east. I look forward to any photos you may be able to capture and I hope you enjoy the event.


----------



## Ryan42200

Welcome to the thread, Jgarner197! Those braces are snazzy


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Welcome to the thread, Jgarner197! Those braces are snazzy


Thanks for the welcome Ryan! These are my favorite pair of braces hands down, I love them! I missed out on an auction for them new on eBay but luckily found them second hand on Etsy.


----------



## cellochris

Fading Fast said:


> Cellochris, love the boots, kicks the entire outstanding outfit up another full notch.





Ryan42200 said:


> I agree! Love the Daltons


Thanks Gents!



Jgarner197 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Ryan! These are my favorite pair of braces hands down, I love them! I missed out on an auction for them new on eBay but luckily found them second hand on Etsy.


Agreed - great look with the graces!


----------



## Jgarner197

cellochris said:


> Thanks Gents!
> 
> Agreed - great look with the graces!


Thanks cellochris! I appreciate it.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you so very much for the warm welcome and your kind words sir. Your photos are marvelous and of the highest caliber, not to mention you always look fantastic in them. So your compliment means all that much more. Hopefully the weather turns more favorable for you back east. I look forward to any photos you may be able to capture and I hope you enjoy the event.


The event was an eyeful, and I did get one photo taken with one of the exhibits, and I did a full set of photos this morning, only to have Photobucket hiccup, and fail to accept uploads. As soon as they get their technological act together, I'll catch up on photo postings.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> The event was an eyeful, and I did get one photo taken with one of the exhibits, and I did a full set of photos this morning, only to have Photobucket hiccup, and fail to accept uploads. As soon as they get their technological act together, I'll catch up on photo postings.


A previous post I made about Photobucket (but bears repeating as often as possible, so I'll use this window):

Why is Photobucket such a horrible site?

Yes, it's free (advertising supported), but so are thousands of other sites - and so is network TV - and they all work dramatically better than Photobucket. 

The site 

-- is down frequently

-- is incredibly slow half the time (and just not-slow the other half)

-- has beyond aggressive pop-ups (that work despite all my pop-up blockers*)

-- slows my computer down and occasionally freezes it (and almost no other site does this)

-- stops working in the middle of being used

-- even when working, has poor functionality

I hate it.

*Have since started using Add Block Plus and that has helped a lot with the pop-ups, but not the other problems.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> A previous post I made about Photobucket (but bears repeating as often as possible, so I'll use this window):
> 
> Why is Photobucket such a horrible site?
> 
> Yes, it's free (advertising supported), but so are thousands of other sites - and so is network TV - and they all work dramatically better than Photobucket.
> 
> The site
> 
> -- is down frequently
> 
> -- is incredibly slow half the time (and just not-slow the other half)
> 
> -- has beyond aggressive pop-ups (that work despite all my pop-up blockers*)
> 
> -- slows my computer down and occasionally freezes it (and almost no other site does this)
> 
> -- stops working in the middle of being used
> 
> -- even when working, has poor functionality
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> *Have since started using Add Block Plus and that has helped a lot with the pop-ups, but not the other problems.


Sadder still is that I actually pay for their premium service (which does eliminate the ad crap, to be sure, and does give me much more storage than a free account, but does not address their other technological issues).


----------



## eeewalker

I'm wearing my favourite down vest!


----------



## Ryan42200

Appropriate attire for the day, me thinks.


----------



## Jgarner197

I really like that jacket Ryan!


----------



## unionboss

I'm not a fan of bow ties with lounge suits or blazers, but that jacket is superb!


----------



## Ryan42200

Jgarner197 said:


> I really like that jacket Ryan!


Thanks, Jgarner! It's from Suitsupply and very comfortable. It was my first experience in canvassed suiting. It's amazing the difference a well constructed jacket makes.


----------



## eeewalker

Ryan42200 said:


> Appropriate attire for the day, me thinks.


You look great in that jacket! I need to get one like that! Looks really high quality.


----------



## Ryan42200

unionboss said:


> I'm not a fan of bow ties with lounge suits or blazers, but that jacket is superb!


I used to always wear bow ties with my suits but more and more I prefer wearing them with a sport jacket.


----------



## Ryan42200

eeewalker said:


> You look great in that jacket! I need to get one like that! Looks really high quality.


Thanks, eeewalker! I would say give a look at Suitsupply. You get pretty amazing quality for the price


----------



## unionboss

Ryan42200 said:


> I used to always wear bow ties with my suits but more and more I prefer wearing them with a sport jacket.


Hey, to each his own! If we all dressed the same it would be pretty boring.


----------



## eeewalker

Ryan42200 said:


> Thanks, eeewalker! I would say give a look at Suitsupply. You get pretty amazing quality for the price


Sweet, I think I'm gonna get one. At work if I'm just in the office all day I get away with being lazy and just throw my down vest on over a shirt, but on client visits I wear a suit jacket, currently I only own a grey and a black one (the one in my avatar). I've been on the lookout for a nice navy one and your one is best one I've seen. Not sure I'll pull it off as well as you do though


----------



## DCR

details on the waistcoat? is it brown?



Ryan42200 said:


> Appropriate attire for the day, me thinks.


----------



## Ryan42200

unionboss said:


> Hey, to each his own! If we all dressed the same it would be pretty boring.


This is true! Finding my own style and what works and what doesn't is a slow process and always evolving. I used to be known at work as the "bow tie guy" but I rarely wear them anymore and now have an obsession for regular ties


----------



## Ryan42200

DCR said:


> details on the waistcoat? is it brown?


It's actually grey with a very slight hint of purple. It's Banana Republic a couple of seasons ago and surprisingly one of the best fitting waistcoats I've worn.


----------



## Jgarner197

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eeewalker

Oops, I just became Marty McFly 










The worst thing is, I think this is the only look that suits me haha


----------



## Jgarner197

Went with the tassel loafers today! I love those things. Not sure why but I've always enjoyed them. This is my budget outfit  Most everything was bought on clearance and heavy markdowns!


----------



## unionboss

Jgarner, well done! I even like the furniture.


----------



## eeewalker

Jgarner197 said:


> Went with the tassel loafers today! I love those things. Not sure why but I've always enjoyed them. This is my budget outfit  Most everything was bought on clearance and heavy markdowns!


Kind of sad I miss out on this kind of stuff because I live in the UK..


----------



## upr_crust

Finally, since Photobucket has gotten itself organized, I can post photos from the last two days.

Yesterday's photos - details of attire, and a shot from the Whitney Biennial, where my attire pales in comparison to one of the exhibits. (please ignore the practical, but most ugly footwear).

Jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.





Today's attire. I was going to switch to proper footwear, but the snowbanks and and the slush in the streets caused me to reconsider my footwear. At least the photos look better with boots from Paul Stuart rather than Keen's.

Jacket, shirt, tie, and trousers - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, you hit it out of the park! The tie is quite festive and I'm loving the PS! It all goes beautifully with the sportscoat and trousers.


----------



## Jgarner197

eeewalker said:


> Kind of sad I miss out on this kind of stuff because I live in the UK..


Terribly sorry you don't get to enjoy all the same things across the pond! You are lucky you have Saville Row right there though


----------



## Jgarner197

I changed my attire this evening to celebrate my 2nd wedding anniversary.

Jacket, vest, trousers- Anderson Sheppard
shirt- David Donahue 
tie- Brioni
pocket square- Robert talbott
shoes- AE Madison Park
hat-Stetson Temple Deluxe
coat- JAB







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jgarner197

unionboss said:


> Jgarner, well done! I even like the furniture.


Thanks Unionboss! My wife wasn't so fond of the furniture as it was mine before we were married but I managed to talk her into it keeping it


----------



## John inSC

I love the green BB bow-tie, I've passed it up several times on recent trips, but seeing it on the blue shirt I think I will buy it next visit.


----------



## eagle2250

Jgarner197, I cannot recall seeing anyone wear a double breasted suit any better than you do and that Stetson Temple hat was clearly made for you...great choices! Congratulations to your and your lovely wife on your second anniversary. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

Jgarner197 said:


> I changed my attire this evening to celebrate my 2nd wedding anniversary.
> 
> Jacket, vest, trousers- Anderson Sheppard
> shirt- David Donahue
> tie- Brioni
> pocket square- Robert talbott
> shoes- AE Madison Park
> hat-Stetson Temple Deluxe
> coat- JAB


So you came home and changed into a double-breasted 3-piece suit specifically for the occasion (i.e. you weren't already wearing it for work), and she's wearing ripped jeans. I'm confused.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Thanks Unionboss! My wife wasn't so fond of the furniture as it was mine before we were married but I managed to talk her into it keeping it


Ah, yes, only two years in. Let's see how that - and other decisions like that - play out over time.

Kidding aside, you guys look great even if you each went in your own style direction.

And nice balance on your suit's silhouette - not skinny / not '90s (or '40s) super big - just well proportioned for your body.


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> So you came home and changed into a double-breasted 3-piece suit specifically for the occasion (i.e. you weren't already wearing it for work), and she's wearing ripped jeans. I'm confused.


Hahaha, I was waiting for that question! Yeah I was a little as well. Even my wife made a joke that it looked like I stepped out of a time machine lol. Story is I met her at her sisters after she had dropped off our son to be watched and didn't know what exactly she was wearing. She's very self conscious and I don't think she will admit it but did not feel comfortable in her dress so she wore what made her feel good. I didn't mind that much to be honest. I felt that it was a special occasion so I wanted to be a little more formal than I was at work.


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> Jgarner197, I cannot recall seeing anyone wear a double breasted suit any better than you do and that Stetson Temple hat was clearly made for you...great choices! Congratulations to your and your lovely wife on your second anniversary. :thumbs-up:


Wow, I cannot thank you enough for such kind words and congratulations! I'm also very glad to hear that the hat looked good as I stewed over which direction to go for about 2 weeks before pulling the trigger on the Temple for the slightly wider brim. I am a big fan of double breasted jackets and wear them quite often. I really think they flatter my body type the best and they have just a little bit more flare/class and have a little louder than normal appearance.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Ah, yes, only two years in. Let's see how that - and other decisions like that - play out over time.
> 
> Kidding aside, you guys look great even if you each went in your own style direction.
> 
> And nice balance on your suit's silhouette - not skinny / not '90s (or '40s) super big - just well proportioned for your body.


Definetely different style directions that night for sure, lol! The balanced look was precisely what I wanted, that is fantastic to hear!


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, you hit it out of the park! The tie is quite festive and I'm loving the PS! It all goes beautifully with the sportscoat and trousers.


Thanks, Ryan. The PS is Drake's, a relatively recent indulgence, though of late, my indulgences have been of the home furnishings variety, not attire.



Jgarner197 said:


> Went with the tassel loafers today! I love those things. Not sure why but I've always enjoyed them. This is my budget outfit  Most everything was bought on clearance and heavy markdowns!


In moving house, into an apartment with a purpose-built shoe closet, I came across a pair of kiltie tassel loafers I bought at least a decade ago, and never have worn. I will have to work them into one of my fits sometime soon.



John inSC said:


> I love the green BB bow-tie, I've passed it up several times on recent trips, but seeing it on the blue shirt I think I will buy it next visit.


If that comment is for me, then thanks!



Jgarner197 said:


> Wow, I cannot thank you enough for such kind words and congratulations! I'm also very glad to hear that the hat looked good as I stewed over which direction to go for about 2 weeks before pulling the trigger on the Temple for the slightly wider brim. I am a big fan of double breasted jackets and wear them quite often. I really think they flatter my body type the best and they have just a little bit more flare/class and have a little louder than normal appearance.


I share your taste for fedoras and double-breasted suits, though I am hardly your height (double-breasted suits work best for the tall and robust, I find - much more your build than mine). I've never ventured into the world of double-breasted three-piece suits, but you wear yours well - maybe yet another variation that will find its way into my wardrobe at some point.


----------



## Howard

eeewalker said:


> Oops, I just became Marty McFly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing is, I think this is the only look that suits me haha


I like that color vest.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, What is that you're looking at?


----------



## eeewalker

Howard said:


> I like that color vest.


Thank you Howard. I like to try and find any opportunity I can to wear it!


----------



## upr_crust

A new week, and the beginning of Spring - a suit newly unwrapped from dry cleaner hibernation.

Suit & shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust:
1. Fantastic windowpane suit - I don't recognize it, so you must have un-earthed it from the back of your closet when you moved it to Lexington Ave. Is it black or super dark navy?
2. I'm guessing you are located around 35th or 36th, going by your relationship to the ESB. Am I close?
3. I think your suit/shirt/tie combo is awesome today. Some people shy away from mixing patterns, but this is spot on!
4. For the first day of spring, we are encountering much thunder, lightning, and RAIN! Stay dry.
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, What is that you're looking at?


In the photo from the Whitney Biennial, I am looking at a sculpture made of beads and fabric trimmings (tassels, etc.). Very colorful and cleverly done.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Fantastic windowpane suit - I don't recognize it, so you must have un-earthed it from the back of your closet when you moved it to Lexington Ave. Is it black or super dark navy?
> 2. I'm guessing you are located around 35th or 36th, going by your relationship to the ESB. Am I close?
> 3. I think your suit/shirt/tie combo is awesome today. Some people shy away from mixing patterns, but this is spot on!
> 4. For the first day of spring, we are encountering much thunder, lightning, and RAIN! Stay dry.
> Jimbo


Answers in order:

1). The suit's fabric is quite lightweight - a super 140's if I remember correctly - so I don't wear it much in the winter, and the color is a dark navy, not black, with the subtlest of windowpanes.

2). 36th St.

3). Thank you, but in pattern mixing, I am hardly timid, if history is any indicator.

4). It's bright and sunny here, with temp's going up to about 50F/10C by the afternoon.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, quite a nice ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, quite a nice ensemble.


Thank you, Howard.

Tuesday, an early day, after a busy evening last night.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, BTW what's that painting behind you while you're sitting on the ledge of the couch?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, BTW what's that painting behind you while you're sitting on the ledge of the couch?


It's a lithograph by the artist Will Barnet.


----------



## DCR

Nice ancient madder Crusty, I own it's equivalent in navy. One of my favorites


----------



## Jgarner197

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]Spot on as as usual Mr. Crust! I love those cufflinks. I actually think I will try and track down and order a pair. I think they would pair nicely with the one of my favorite Robert Talbott Carmel ties that I am conveniently wearing today actually.


----------



## Ryan42200

Sporting a new tie today! One of the Cremieux seven folds. Too much blue?


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr and Jgarner, lovely ties today!


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr and Jgarner, lovely ties today!


Thank you very kindly! I don't think that there is too much blue at all with your ensemble. I think it looks great! I love paisley


----------



## Ryan42200

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you very kindly! I don't think that there is too much blue at all with your ensemble. I think it looks great! I love paisley


Thanks, Jgarner! I get pretty weak for paisley myself. Only budgetary constraints keep me from owning racks of paisley ties


----------



## eeewalker




----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Nice ancient madder Crusty, I own it's equivalent in navy. One of my favorites


Thank you, DCR - a lucky find on sale at my local BB.



Jgarner197 said:


> Spot on as as usual Mr. Crust! I love those cufflinks. I actually think I will try and track down and order a pair. I think they would pair nicely with the one of my favorite Robert Talbott Carmel ties that I am conveniently wearing today actually.


Best of luck in your search for the cufflinks, Jgarner - I bought mine through Harrods duty-free at London Heathrow.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr and Jgarner, lovely ties today!


Thank you, Ryan.



Ryan42200 said:


> Thanks, Jgarner! I get pretty weak for paisley myself. Only budgetary constraints keep me from owning racks of paisley ties


I know the feeling .

Midweek, and suddenly colder again, after a hint of mild spring weather. Back to three-piece suits, and a new tie - bought at the winter sale at Paul Stuart's.

Suit & Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Longmire, London
Braces - New & Lingwood 
PS - PRL
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason, 
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, very nice combo with the tie, square, and cufflinks


----------



## bernoulli

Reposted. If you are new to the forum, please see the attire below. If you try to copy it, you will be the best dressed person around. Learn from the master. You are welcome.



upr_crust said:


> Suit & Shirt - BB
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Longmire, London
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - C & J
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason,
> Hat - Selentino


----------



## Ryan42200

Bernoulli, I completely agree with you! Today's attire isn't quite as amazing as Upr's three piece, but classic at least 

Hopsack navy blazer, grey trousers and AE Sanfords


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice look Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, very nice combo with the tie, square, and cufflinks


I've been looking to wear today's tie for some time now - finally figured out an ensemble in which it worked.



bernoulli said:


> Reposted. If you are new to the forum, please see the attire below. If you try to copy it, you will be the best dressed person around. Learn from the master. You are welcome.





Ryan42200 said:


> Bernoulli, I completelyagree with you!


Gentlemen, if you throw around such compliments, I'll be in danger of getting a swelled head. 

Thank you, in any case.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and cold again in NYC - time for three pieces and flannel.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

I like the pink shirt Crusty.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Camel Overcoat*

Sir Crust: 
1. Excellent ensemble today - I've always loved grey and pink together, and the addition of navy blue makes your entire SING!
2. My only small quibble is the camel overcoat - my conservatism kicks in about now, looking for a grey/black coat, especially since your hat is grey. (I've always colored inside the lines!)
3. The subway and streets of the city don't deserve your magnificent spit-shined shoes! Dad taught me how to polish my shoes when I was a wee lad, and I still pride myself on the high gloss. It's a good thing you aren't wearing a kilt today!
4. Your Art Deco Hercule Poirot cufflinks are wonderful. Thanks for brightening my (so far) crappy day!
Jimbo


----------



## Jgarner197

Such a classic suit worn with elegance and class! The pink shirt adds just the amount of flare and attention! Love the entire ensemble sir.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Excellent ensemble today - I've always loved grey and pink together, and the addition of navy blue makes your entire SING!
> 2. My only small quibble is the camel overcoat - my conservatism kicks in about now, looking for a grey/black coat, especially since your hat is grey. (I've always colored inside the lines!)
> 3. The subway and streets of the city don't deserve your magnificent spit-shined shoes! Dad taught me how to polish my shoes when I was a wee lad, and I still pride myself on the high gloss. It's a good thing you aren't wearing a kilt today!
> 4. Your Art Deco Hercule Poirot cufflinks are wonderful. Thanks for brightening my (so far) crappy day!
> Jimbo


Answers, in order:

1). - I,too, like grey and pink together, and I've not worn a pink shirt in a while, hence today's selection.

2). - The camel's hair polo coat came out because it's quite cold in NYC, or was at least this morning, and I color outside the lines enough such that I can wear a grey hat with a camel coat.

3). - I must confess that I let others do my shoe-shining for me - there is a shoe repair place not too far from my office which does a better job of polishing my shoes than I ever could.

4). - The cufflinks are actually Art Nouveau, and were made for a retrospective on the Scottish architect and designer Charles Rennie Macintosh shown at the Met many years ago.



Jgarner197 said:


> Such a classic suit worn with elegance and class! The pink shirt adds just the amount of flare and attention! Love the entire ensemble sir.


Thank you - very kind of you to say.


----------



## RaulM

polo ralph laurent ****, brooks brother pants


----------



## cellochris

Crusty you're killing it!


----------



## Ryan42200

Trying to work with multiple patterns today, hopefully to decent effect.

Sportscoat - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Banana Republic
Tie - Cremieux
Trousers - BB
Shoes - AE Park Avenue


----------



## Michael Marshall

OMG! I love this outfit! Very dapper!


----------



## FLMike

Michael Marshall said:


> OMG! I love this outfit! Very dapper!


If you're talking about Ryan's entry today, I concur. That's a very successful effort at incorporating multiple patterns, in my opinion. Advanced level stuff....well done. You gay guys have a knack for sartorial sharpness, if I may say so!

Edit: That was a sincere compliment....hope it was taken in the spirit intended. No offense meant toward Ryan or Sir Crust....only partial envy!


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike said:


> If you're talking about Ryan's entry today, I concur. That's a very successful effort at incorporating multiple patterns, in my opinion. Advanced level stuff....well done. You gay guys have a knack for sartorial sharpness, if I may say so!
> 
> Edit: That was a sincere compliment....hope it was taken in the spirit intended. No offense meant toward Ryan or Sir Crust....only partial envy!


Thanks, FLMike!

I have to say that Upr_crust's, as well as others', posts have been educational for me. I try to pay attention to pattern, color, and texture details and learn from those who do it well.

I was not offended at all by your comment about gay men! I can tell you I know many gay men who need to become members of Ask Andy forums as they sadly have no sartorial sense whatsoever


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> If you're talking about Ryan's entry today, I concur. That's a very successful effort at incorporating multiple patterns, in my opinion. Advanced level stuff....well done. You gay guys have a knack for sartorial sharpness, if I may say so!
> 
> Edit: That was a sincere compliment....hope it was taken in the spirit intended. No offense meant toward Ryan or Sir Crust....only partial envy!


Comment taken in the spirit in which it was given - no offense taken from my end at least. My only regret is that, with this positive stereotype, straight men will be scared off from making bolder sartorial choices, for fear of "incorrect advertising", for lack of a better term. Strange thing is that women react positively to what I wear as much (if not more) than do gay men - I was complimented on my attire by a young woman in the subway only yesterday morning, and I know that, for the women in my office, what I wear is a sartorial oasis in the middle of a sartorial desert (technologists are not noted for being snappy dressers in the main).


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ... Strange thing is that women react positively to what I wear as much (if not more) than do gay men - I was complimented on my attire by a young woman in the subway only yesterday morning, and I know that, for the women in my office, what I wear is a sartorial oasis in the middle of a sartorial desert (technologists are not noted for being snappy dressers in the main).


As a straight guy who dresses better than the average guy (I'm no where near Upr's league of dressing, sadly), I too have found women are much more apt to notice or, at least, comment on my attire than men. Several girlfriend's over the years have mentioned that it was one of the things that attracted them to me. I'm amazed that more guys haven't caught on to this. All generalization are just that, generalization, but as a guy, I find dressing well helped me meet / attract women (and believe me, I needed all the help I could get).


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Suit: Ted Baker
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Jos. A Bank
Dress Boots: Grimentin brown
Cufflinks: Gold with Amber tips
Watch: Helbros Invincible
Ring: Heirloom brass signet


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Comment taken in the spirit in which it was given - no offense taken from my end at least. My only regret is that, with this positive stereotype, straight men will be scared off from making bolder sartorial choices, for fear of "incorrect advertising", for lack of a better term. Strange thing is that women react positively to what I wear as much (if not more) than do gay men - I was complimented on my attire by a young woman in the subway only yesterday morning, and I know that, for the women in my office, what I wear is a sartorial oasis in the middle of a sartorial desert (technologists are not noted for being snappy dressers in the main).


How funny, my wife and I were just discussing a similar concept. When we go out I tend to get attention from both men and women. It's split fairly evenly and some of the compliments from other men are straight men (usually my fedora). I enjoy dressing well and love the feel of a suit and tie. I feel my best in them and I have never dressed for anyone else. I have always dressed with what made me feel good and I felt flattered me. If women like it, great! If not, no sweat off my back  I've always kind of done my own thing and got pretty lucky along the way with what matched and what didn't lol.


----------



## unionboss

Crust, you have single handedly convinced me to get over my self consciousness about wearing hats and to just go for it. Your hats always round out your ensembles perfectly.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> As a straight guy who dresses better than the average guy (I'm no where near Upr's league of dressing, sadly), I too have found women are much more apt to notice or, at least, comment on my attire than men. Several girlfriend's over the years have mentioned that it was one of the things that attracted them to me. I'm amazed that more guys haven't caught on to this. All generalization are just that, generalization, but as a guy, I find dressing well helped me meet / attract women (and believe me, I needed all the help I could get).





Jgarner197 said:


> How funny, my wife and I were just discussing a similar concept. When we go out I tend to get attention from both men and women. It's split fairly evenly and some of the compliments from other men are straight men (usually my fedora). I enjoy dressing well and love the feel of a suit and tie. I feel my best in them and I have never dressed for anyone else. I have always dressed with what made me feel good and I felt flattered me. If women like it, great! If not, no sweat off my back  I've always kind of done my own thing and got pretty lucky along the way with what matched and what didn't lol.





unionboss said:


> Crust, you have single handedly convinced me to get over my self consciousness about wearing hats and to just go for it. Your hats always round out your ensembles perfectly.


In all cases, gentlemen, it is imperative that you "own your look" - that one is comfortable with the image that one projects through one's attire.

Friday, and my first experience working with a new camera (the old one has been balky - constantly resetting itself). The new camera has greater sharpness of image, but we (Husband and I) are still learning its peculiarities, hence fewer than normal shots. I apologize.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Charvet
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Ashear
Boots - Cheaney
(Not shown, due to fuzzy photo - Overcoat - BB; scarf - Paul Stuart, Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason)


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, the photos with the new camera look great! I can more clearly view that amazing Charvet tie! It's probably my favorite of your Charvet collection


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the photos with the new camera look great! I can more clearly view that amazing Charvet tie! It's probably my favorite of your Charvet collection


Thank you, Ryan, but now all the other Charvet ties in my collection are now jealous .


----------



## Howard

What is that supposed to be? Does it have something to do with mustaches?


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, the photos with the new camera look great! I can more clearly view that amazing Charvet tie! It's probably my favorite of your Charvet collection


I second Ryan's sentiment that this is one lovely tie and it as well is my favorite of the ones I have seen you wear! Jealous I am


----------



## Jgarner197

[/URL][/IMG]I wore one of my JAB Sig. Gold Centos today that I just bought for $149 on double super secret clearance  and I know they get lampooned here quite frequently but given my issue with finding OTR suits since I have a 52"chest and 41" waist I have had good luck with their product.

Suit-Jab Sig Gold Cent. Super 150s
shirt-jab traveler
tie-Robert Talbott 
pocket square-Nordstrom men's shop
braces-trafalgar
shoes- AE Clifton


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What is that supposed to be? Does it have something to do with mustaches?


Why those appear to be mustache shaped cuff links. Count me as one who would enjoy wearing such! What a great way to incorporate a bit of fun into the daily rig! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Why those appear to be mustache shaped cuff links. Count me as one who would enjoy wearing such! What a great way to incorporate a bit of fun into the daily rig! :thumbs-up:


and why have cuff links for your mustache?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL!
Now that's funny. Well played.


----------



## Ryan42200

Jgarner, I love that tie!

I have always found JAB suits to be too boxy for me and I've never tried one of their signature gold. If it's good quality (better than their cheaper suits I would hope), well constructed, and, most importantly, fits you well, then the label is irrelevant.


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Jgarner, I love that tie!
> 
> I have always found JAB suits to be too boxy for me and I've never tried one of their signature gold. If it's good quality (better than their cheaper suits I would hope), well constructed, and, most importantly, fits you well, then the label is irrelevant.


Thank you very much for your kind words about my tie. I think it's the only tie in my collection that I have ever paid full retail for lol! I saw it and just had to have it.  I agree completely about labels being irrelevant if the fit is good. I was just nervous to post the make of the suit for fear of the ensuing potential jokes lol. Their cuts have always fit me pretty well and with some modest tailoring I end up with a pretty good silhouette. I was very pleased with how this suit turned out. The Sig Gold or above are the only ones I would purchase. They are free floating half canvas with pick stitching and Super 120s in the Sig. Gold and Super 150s in the Sig. Gold centocequanta. Plus like I said they were in half off clearance and I only paid $149. Seemed like a steal to me.


----------



## Jgarner197

I wore my other new JAB sig Gold Super 150 today.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eagle2250

^^\Personally, I am in favor of just a tad less break in the trouser legs, but you wear your suit(s) well, Jgarner197. Indeed, you wear them very well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^\Personally, I am in favor of just a tad less break in the trouser legs, but you wear your suit(s) well, Jgarner197. Indeed, you wear them very well! :thumbs-up:


I agree with both, you wear your suits well, but maybe a touch less break would be good as yours are almost puddling in the last picture, IMHO.

Also, more broadly, and at the risk of taking us down a rabbit warren (and those guys are busy making eggs for Easter right now, so why disturb them), I think a bigger break works better with a wider leg and a cuff. IMHO, no cuff and a narrower leg look better with a small to no break.

While your pants aren't narrow, they aren't wide either, so combined with the lack of a cuff, less break, again IMHO, would look better.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> I agree with both, you wear your suits well, but maybe a touch less break would be good as yours are almost puddling in the last picture, IMHO.
> 
> Also, more broadly, and at the risk of taking us down a rabbit warren (and those guys are busy making eggs for Easter right now, so why disturb them), I think a bigger break works better with a wider leg and a cuff. IMHO, no cuff and a narrower leg look better with a small to no break.
> 
> While your pants aren't narrow, they aren't wide either, so combined with the lack of a cuff, less break, again IMHO, would look better.


Thank you so much for the advice gents and for the kind words. I like the length of this pant leg at the back of the shoe so it looks like I will need to have my tailor angle the trouser hem just a tad more to produce less break?


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner's experience with JAB illustrates the fact that it's the goods, and not the name on them that makes the difference, especially, in his case, where he's quite a large size (not common among higher-end manufacturers), and where his build lessens the JAB shoulders (I find them, in all of their regular lines, too built-up - the only line of theirs which does not have such heavily padded shoulders is their Joseph line). 

I have exactly two JAB suits, both bought at heavy discount, a Joseph, which I bought because it was a single-breasted peak lapel jacket, and a Signature Platinum, which I bought as an experiment (from the retail price of $2195, with sales tax, and two sets of alterations, one from JAB, and the other from my local alterations tailor, it was about $400). 

JAB will not tell you who makes their Signature Platinum line for them, but my local alterations tailor, a native of Naples, Italy, trained at Isaia, took one look at the back of the lapels, and said, "Zegna". The upper portion of the lapel has a tab of the suit fabric stitched to the back of the lapel, which is, apparently, a house signature for Zegna factories. The only other suit I own with that particular feature is my RLPL suit, for which Zegna does the manufacture for Ralph. 

I will have to wear one or the other of the suits for visual comparison. I will have to say that JAB does indulge in a bit of vanity sizing, as I am a 42R or 42S at Paul Stuart, and my Signature Platinum is a 40R, though oddly enough with a 34" waistband with little room to be let out (I am somewhere between a 35" and 36" waist, depending on exercise and eating).


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Jgarner's experience with JAB illustrates the fact that it's the goods, and not the name on them that makes the difference, especially, in his case, where he's quite a large size (not common among higher-end manufacturers), and where his build lessens the JAB shoulders (I find them, in all of their regular lines, too built-up - the only line of theirs which does not have such heavily padded shoulders is their Joseph line).
> 
> I have exactly two JAB suits, both bought at heavy discount, a Joseph, which I bought because it was a single-breasted peak lapel jacket, and a Signature Platinum, which I bought as an experiment (from the retail price of $2195, with sales tax, and two sets of alterations, one from JAB, and the other from my local alterations tailor, it was about $400).
> 
> JAB will not tell you who makes their Signature Platinum line for them, but my local alterations tailor, a native of Naples, Italy, trained at Isaia, took one look at the back of the lapels, and said, "Zegna". The upper portion of the lapel has a tab of the suit fabric stitched to the back of the lapel, which is, apparently, a house signature for Zegna factories. The only other suit I own with that particular feature is my RLPL suit, for which Zegna does the manufacture for Ralph.
> 
> I will have to wear one or the other of the suits for visual comparison. I will have to say that JAB does indulge in a bit of vanity sizing, as I am a 42R or 42S at Paul Stuart, and my Signature Platinum is a 40R, though oddly enough with a 34" waistband with little room to be let out (I am somewhere between a 35" and 36" waist, depending on exercise and eating).


You are a very wise man sir. Your contributions to this forum are vast and everlasting! You have forgotten more than many will ever know and are a beacon of aspiration for so many of us on here I'm sure. I would very much be interested to see one or the other of those for visual comparison.

Sadly I missed out on the big clearance deals on the Platinum line after they discontinued them. Full canvas construction at those prices would have been intriguing!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you for the compliments, Jgarner, though I am hardly the paragon of sartorial wisdom that you have depicted me - just someone sufficiently old to have stubbed his toe, sartorially, enough times to avoid doing it, most days.

You had wanted to see me in a JAB suit - here is the Signature Platinum line suit that I own.

It is raining in NYC, a state that will be the case for many days in the near future. Attire has been adjusted to fit the weather.

Suit - JAB Signature Platinum
Shirt - BB
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Braces - J Press
Cufflinks - Natural History Museum, South Kensington, London
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Zegna
Hat - Weatherproof













Bonus photo - "lifestyle" shot at brunch, The Leopard at des Artistes, yesterday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Re the above discussion on JAB. What Upr has done is very smart - he knows value, is willing to shop for it, is willing to pick through the JAB noise and clutter and find it, etc. I respect and applaud all of that behavior. He has, clearly, found some great value that way. 

However, with respect to JAB, I've taken another approach. They've jumped the shark for me with their obnoxious advertising, "Crazy Eddie" deals, sometimes pushy salesmanship and horrifically inconsistent quality and value. I don't care if there is a pocket of value buried in that store - I simply don't want to watch any more episode of "Happy Days " or spend time in JAB as I don't want to in any way validate the store or its approach to the business. 

But again, that's just me, I get that with thought and effort, there can be a good buy to be had there.


----------



## Howard

very dapper Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

The two suits from JAB that are in my current rotation are both "crimes of opportunity" - the grey peaked lapel Joseph was bought to round out a purchase of suits (four for the full retail price of one) being made by my husband (who, under my evil influence, has acquired a taste for Paul Stuart and Ede & Ravenscroft, and who now whines about the boxiness of his JAB suits).

Today's suit was bought when I was accompanying my employee on a suit-purchasing expedition, at at a time when he was looking for a suit, but for something economical. Today's suit happened to fit, and was, as previously described, severely marked down, hence its purchase as an experiment.

Note that both of these events took place some years ago, and, as much as I had a quite good salesman at my local JAB downtown, I've not been in for anything more than shoe trees (when on special - $10/pair - they are an excellent value) in years.



Fading Fast said:


> Re the above discussion on JAB. What Upr has done is very smart - he knows value, is willing to shop for it, is willing to pick through the JAB noise and clutter and find it, etc. I respect and applaud all of that behavior. He has, clearly, found some great value that way.
> 
> However, with respect to JAB, I've taken another approach. They've jumped the shark for me with their obnoxious advertising, "Crazy Eddie" deals, sometimes pushy salesmanship and horrifically inconsistent quality and value. I don't care if there is a pocket of value buried in that store - I simply don't want to watch any more episode of "Happy Days " or spend time in JAB as I don't want to in any way validate the store or its approach to the business.
> 
> But again, that's just me, I get that with thought and effort, there can be a good buy to be had there.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you for the compliments, Jgarner, though I am hardly the paragon of sartorial wisdom that you have depicted me - just someone sufficiently old to have stubbed his toe, sartorially, enough times to avoid doing it, most days.


I forgot to add politely modest as well!  Well I must say for a $400 crime of opportunity it looks rather debonair. Very nice ensemble today sir.

Seeing your attire has also opened my eyes to Paul Stuart as well. I have started to look at some different items online.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I forgot to add politely modest as well!  Well I must say for a $400 crime of opportunity it looks rather debonair. Very nice ensemble today sir.
> 
> Seeing your attire has also opened my eyes to Paul Stuart as well. I have started to look at some different items online.


Paul Stuart is like Polo Purple Label, the only issue - the only single issue - is price. The clothes, fabrics, construction - the look, the feel, the richness - are all incredible (the style for Purple leans more toward '30s Hollywood glamour, for PS toward fashion-forward classics). The quality is there and can ruin you for other clothes.

The issue with price is nothing more than it exceeds my budget, except on deep discount. The price might be fair, the quality is there, but at full price (which seems high to me), is it a fair trade off - I just don't know? When you catch a truly good sale, the value is incredible, but you will then hate all your other clothes .


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Paul Stuart is like Polo Purple Label, the only issue - the only single issue - is price. The clothes, fabrics, construction - the look, the feel, the richness - are all incredible (the style for Purple leans more toward '30s Hollywood glamour, for PS toward fashion-forward classics). The quality is there and can ruin you for other clothes.
> 
> The issue with price is nothing more than it exceeds my budget, except on deep discount. The price might be fair, the quality is there, but at full price (which seems high to me), is it a fair trade off - I just don't know? When you catch a truly good sale, the value is incredible, but you will then hate all your other clothes .


So far I haven't had much luck finding anything in my size with Paul Stuart sadly. I will continue to look and at some point possibly get lucky.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Paul Stuart is like Polo Purple Label, the only issue - the only single issue - is price. The clothes, fabrics, construction - the look, the feel, the richness - are all incredible (the style for Purple leans more toward '30s Hollywood glamour, for PS toward fashion-forward classics). The quality is there and can ruin you for other clothes.
> 
> The issue with price is nothing more than it exceeds my budget, except on deep discount. The price might be fair, the quality is there, but at full price (which seems high to me), is it a fair trade off - I just don't know? When you catch a truly good sale, the value is incredible, but you will then hate all your other clothes .


With regard to price and to styling, I am in agreement with FF about RLPL. I own only one suit from RLPL, which was snatched at a discount close to two-thirds its original price, and still an expensive garment.

Most of Paul Stuart is not at that same price point as RLPL, though still expressly not cheap, but very well-constructed (my MTM guy at Brooks Bros. always looks over my suits from Paul Stuart or Phineas Cole, and marvels at their construction). Samuelsohn, in Montreal (I believe) makes most of the suits for Stuart's, and, as I posted previously, I believe that Zegna makes the goods for RLPL (and for Tom Ford, if I am not mistaken). I can't say that my one RLPL suit is better constructed than any of my PS/PC suits, though a comparison between one and many may not be entirely fair.

For Jgarner, the problem with Paul Stuart would be size. I believe that he would have to resort to MTM at Stuart's as a size 52 (from his photos, I would assume a 52L or XL as well). Doing a casual browse of Stuart's main line, I saw nothing above a size 50. I know that he's not a candidate for Phineas Cole, as they don't make that line above a size 44.

Happily, I have had quite good luck in shopping the sales at Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole for suits and shoes - much less so for shirts and ties (never much selection of either shirts nor ties on sale).


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> So far I haven't had much luck finding anything in my size with Paul Stuart sadly. I will continue to look and at some point possibly get lucky.


I think Upr explains why you would struggle to find your size at PS.

But let me note, with your 52" chest and 41" waist (an 11" drop - where 6" is the usual drop) - I'm a 40" chest / 32" waist meaning if you are between me and the sun, I am in shadow - there will be few tears wept for your challenges finding OTR clothing especially when the women are lining up at the bar to meet you (having pushed me aside to get to you - something they had the strength to do to my 150lbs frame - without noticing they did so).


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> I think Upr explains why you would struggle to find your size at PS.
> 
> But let me note, with your 52" chest and 41" waist (an 11" drop - where 6" is the usual drop) - I'm a 40" chest / 32" waist meaning if you are between me and the sun, I am in shadow - there will be few tears wept for your challenges finding OTR clothing especially when the women are lining up at the bar to meet you (having pushed me aside to get to you - something they had the strength to do to my 150lbs frame - without noticing they did so).


Hahaha, I needed a good laugh this afternoon. Work has been a tad on the tedious side today. On a positive side note I believe I may have found a Paul Stuart suit second hand as a candidate to ascertain fit and sizing. Seems to be low mileage. It's a 48-42 tall but by the measurements appears to be in the ballpark. I would need to see if there is enough room in the chest to let out and I just may be able to make this work. I would also have to remove the cuff on the trouser to get enough extra material for my inseam and let out the waist a little. I will attach the link to item on eBay.


----------



## aljones27

More of a what I was wearing yesterday as I completely failed to get a good photo of myself wearing it. Will see what I can do in the future when I have more time - couldn't be late for a Christening!


----------



## upr_crust

Another rainy day here in NYC.

Suit -BBGF
Shirt & tie - Lewin
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## drlivingston

Inclement weather suits you, Crusty. If I looked that good in foul-weather apparel, I would do a rain dance every morning.


----------



## Howard

nice clothes Crusty, BTW where's your umbrella to go along with your pose?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Drlivingston (I presume). As it is, today's raincoat and rain hat came from that fabled, if now sadly defunct discounter Syms, many moons ago. The hat was obtained for the princely sum of $12.00, as I remember - one of my better investments in headgear, and made of the finest of polyesters, making it waterproof.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, a fabulous rig as usual but I love the tie! Purple, blue, and burgundy ties are my favorite and I don't have nearly enough 

We know about the shoe closet but what about storage for all those ties?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice clothes Crusty, BTW where's your umbrella to go along with your pose?


I have a small folding umbrella stuck in my laptop bag for work, and with a raincoat and a waterproof hat, the umbrella wasn't necessary this morning. I don't have a "proper" umbrella with which to post - maybe when next I'm in London I'll buy a fancy one.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, a fabulous rig as usual but I love the tie! Purple, blue, and burgundy ties are my favorite and I don't have nearly enough
> 
> We know about the shoe closet but what about storage for all those ties?


Thank you, Ryan. Today's tie is probably some 20 years old, bought to go with a deep lavender shirt that has long since passed into that great charity shop in the sky, but the tie remains.

As for tie storage, the four-in-hands hang from a couple of cedar hangers studded with metal pegs, off of which they hang, and the bow ties hang from the trouser bar of an ordinary suit hanger.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, with rumors of sunshine and milder temperatures - just not yet this morning.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - PRL
Shoes - Stefano Branchini
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - BB
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, very classy rig today!

I've been thinking of ordering shirts from Charles Tyrwhitt since they have lots of options and seemingly good deals. I'd be curious to know your opinion of their quality compared to Brooks shirts or the like.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, very classy rig today!
> 
> I've been thinking of ordering shirts from Charles Tyrwhitt since they have lots of options and seemingly good deals. I'd be curious to know your opinion of their quality compared to Brooks shirts or the like.


Thank you, Ryan.

In re: Tyrwhitt, their shirts are close to, if not as good as, Brooks Brothers. With Tyrwhitt, they do source their shirt making from several sources, including the factory (in Malaysia) which Brooks uses for their non-Golden Fleece shirts. I find them acceptable in quality, especially at the price point for volume purchase (4 for $199, etc.).

I cannot speak as well for their other goods. I own one suit from Tyrwhitt, which I bought for the fact that it had a double-breasted waistcoat, but it has proven to be less than totally satisfactory. I also have a couple of pairs of shoes bought through them, though, with Tyrwhitt, you would need to know the manufacturing source - the Engish-sourced shoes are superior to other sources.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Ryan.
> 
> In re: Tyrwhitt, their shirts are close to, if not as good as, Brooks Brothers. With Tyrwhitt, they do source their shirt making from several sources, including the factory (in Malaysia) which Brooks uses for their non-Golden Fleece shirts. I find them acceptable in quality, especially at the price point for volume purchase (4 for $199, etc.).
> 
> I cannot speak as well for their other goods. I own one suit from Tyrwhitt, which I bought for the fact that it had a double-breasted waistcoat, but it has proven to be less than totally satisfactory. I also have a couple of pairs of shoes bought through them, though, with Tyrwhitt, you would need to know the manufacturing source - the Engish-sourced shoes are superior to other sources.


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Sunshine to begin the morning, though still cool enough to wear flannel and a lightweight overcoat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks and braces - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, will tomorrow's pose be with a raincoat?


----------



## wildcat1976

Upr_crust,

Beautiful tie!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, will tomorrow's pose be with a raincoat?


Considering the weather reports for the metro NYC area, more than likely, yes .



wildcat1976 said:


> Upr_crust,
> 
> Beautiful tie!


Thank you.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, everything about your rig today, from your hat to the monkstraps, is fantastic! That three-piece Phineas Cole with the double breasted waistcoat is just perfect! Suit goals for sure


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, everything about your rig today, from your hat to the monkstraps, is fantastic! That three-piece Phineas Cole with the double breasted waistcoat is just perfect! Suit goals for sure


Today's suit was obtained under the strangest of circumstances. I had seen the suit in the Phineas Cole catalogue for Fall 2016, and had been interested in owning it, but at the time that I first enquired about it, the waistcoat was not yet available. Shortly thereafter, I fell and fractured my pelvis.

Two months later, the private sale at Paul Stuart was announced, and I made my way to the store, using a cane, to find that there was this suit, in my size available, and that the last waistcoat matching this suit was also available in my chest size (albeit a long - it was taken up from the shoulders). As the final coup de grace, the suit turned out to be on sale - it was fated that I would own it.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Today's suit was obtained under the strangest of circumstances. I had seen the suit in the Phineas Cole catalogue for Fall 2016, and had been interested in owning it, but at the time that I first enquired about it, the waistcoat was not yet available. Shortly thereafter, I fell and fractured my pelvis.
> 
> Two months later, the private sale at Paul Stuart was announced, and I made my way to the store, using a cane, to find that there was this suit, in my size available, and that the last waistcoat matching this suit was also available in my chest size (albeit a long - it was taken up from the shoulders). As the final coup de grace, the suit turned out to be on sale - it was fated that I would own it.


I wish I had such luck in finding new attire. Evidently my size, a 38R, is a very hard size for stores to keep stocked, if they stock it at all, and even moreso if they go on sale.


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> I wish I had such luck in finding new attire. Evidently my size, a 38R, is a very hard size for stores to keep stocked, if they stock it at all, and even moreso if they go on sale.


I know your frustration second-hand. My husband is a 38S - even rarer.


----------



## TheBigOne

The Phineas Cole line should work perfectly for you.


----------



## Jgarner197

That's a fantastic suit! I too really really like the waistcoat. Dapper as usual sir!


----------



## Jgarner197

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jgarner197

This is what I wore today. Trousers have a bit too much break like my other two suits but that's going to be fixed next week. 

Suit-JAB Sig Gold
Shirt-JAB Traveler
Tie-JAB Sig Gold
Braces-JAB
Shoes- Bruno Magli


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> That's a fantastic suit! I too really really like the waistcoat. Dapper as usual sir!


Thank you, jgarner. As far as too much break is concerned, in my experience, JAB instructs all their fitters to give more break than less - I've had to have my local alterations tailor shorten nay trousers tailored by JAB to a no-break length.

For today, the weather in NYC is so foully wet that I've eschewed wearing a suit, and haven't photographed the sartorial sludge which I am wearing today - suitable only for facing the weather, but not for sharing with you all.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, best of luck in the Manhattan monsoon 

Jgarner, love the braces and shoes


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, best of luck in the Manhattan monsoon
> 
> Jgarner, love the braces and shoes


Thank you very much Ryan!


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, jgarner. As far as too much break is concerned, in my experience, JAB instructs all their fitters to give more break than less - I've had to have my local alterations tailor shorten nay trousers tailored by JAB to a no-break length.
> 
> For today, the weather in NYC is so foully wet that I've eschewed wearing a suit, and haven't photographed the sartorial sludge which I am wearing today - suitable only for facing the weather, but not for sharing with you all.


Yeah all of the new suits have the hem a bit longer than it should be and mainly in the front creating too much break. I will see my tailor next week and have him fix it


----------



## kendallr88

Just my little humble offering for the day..

SC-RL
Shirt, pants, tie- Brooks
Shoes- AE Bradley

Side note- It make be a little too much pants break for some, I have found out that being a bigger guy, the no break look doesn't look right to my eye for my pants. It looks as if I'm wearing clown pants!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charm89

href="https://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=F20wkDAZTtA&offerid=489345.19&subid=0&type=4">







</a>


----------



## charm89

*NEW WAY 2 SHOP*


----------



## MaxBuck

kendallr88 said:


>


That's a really lovely jacket.


----------



## kendallr88

MaxBuck said:


> That's a really lovely jacket.


Thank you for the compliment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Before April showers make their next appearance (tomorrow), something new for the wardrobe - grey shoes. These are definitely a sartorial experiment - it remains to be seen how successful.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC













"Lifestyle" photos from yesterday - Husband has bought himself yet another camera - Canon EOS M 6 - and was testing it out in the lovely spring weather, on his live-in model. Oy.


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, your rig today is lovely (love the shirt!) and thanks for sharing those lifestyle shots.

I was actually looking at shoes from To Boot in Dallas this weekend and found their offerings to be quite nice. The grey shoes give off more of a brown hue than grey which, if I was going to experiment with grey, would be my preference. But I'm generally more sartorially conservative


----------



## upr_crust

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, your rig today is lovely (love the shirt!) and thanks for sharing those lifestyle shots.
> 
> I was actually looking at shoes from To Boot in Dallas this weekend and found their offerings to be quite nice. The grey shoes give off more of a brown hue than grey which, if I was going to experiment with grey, would be my preference. But I'm generally more sartorially conservative


Thank you, Ryan. Today's shirt was a sale item from Hilditch's shop in Jermyn St., London, at least a decade ago. I like grey and lavender together, so it was a natural match for today's suit.

To Boot shoes are attractively designed, though I suspect they are less sturdily made than AE's or Aldens. The shoes, being patinated in brown, rather took the curse off of the grey (I've seen some horrid grey shoes abroad), and I liked the style, and they were on sale, with an extra 10% off for opening a Saks charge (which I had already done that day for a summer weight sports jacket - that will make an appearance later in the season, when it warms up). So, thus it happened.


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, Where was that park you were in?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty, Where was that park you were in?


From the lifestyle photos, I was in two different parks - Madison Square Park (with the Flatiron building in the background) and Union Square Park.


----------



## upr_crust

Rumors of sunshine and pleasant temperatures in NYC today - we shall see . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Tesi


----------



## Jimbo2

*Olive windowpane Sighting!*

Sir Crust:
1. FINALLY, the olive windowpane rears its beautiful head! I was afraid you may have given it to the driver of "Two Men and a Truck" when you moved last month! I LOVE it, and it's been a long time (unless I missed it) since we've seen it! Well done from top to toe!
2. I Googled the Flatiron Building - very interesting architecture indeed. The buildings in our neck o' the woods don't grow like that! 
3. Your new grey shoes do indeed look brown - could you possibly get another shot of them in different lighting, say right in front of your open closet door? 
4. Happy hump day, Jimbo.


----------



## Ryan42200

Beautiful suit, Upr! Also, I love the shoes! It's rare to see you in burgundy but they compliment today's rig very well


----------



## Jgarner197

Love the shoes! Great ensemble today. The windowpane on that suit is fantastic.


----------



## Jgarner197

My humble offering for the day.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. FINALLY, the olive windowpane rears its beautiful head! I was afraid you may have given it to the driver of "Two Men and a Truck" when you moved last month! I LOVE it, and it's been a long time (unless I missed it) since we've seen it! Well done from top to toe!
> 2. I Googled the Flatiron Building - very interesting architecture indeed. The buildings in our neck o' the woods don't grow like that!
> 3. Your new grey shoes do indeed look brown - could you possibly get another shot of them in different lighting, say right in front of your open closet door?
> 4. Happy hump day, Jimbo.


1). It has indeed been a long time since I've worn today's suit. It was still wrapped up from the dry cleaners, and the tags said that suit was ready December 2015. Oops. 
2). The Flatiron Building is a most distinctive and notable part of the architectural history of New York City, if only for its outward appearance, and its setting. 
3). I will see what I can do about getting a photo of the grey shoes reflecting their true color, though in front of my shoe closet might not be ideal for that purpose (I sense an ulterior motive in your request, perhaps?  ). 
4). And a happy midweek to you.



Ryan42200 said:


> Beautiful suit, Upr! Also, I love the shoes! It's rare to see you in burgundy but they compliment today's rig very well


Thank you, Ryan. Today's shoe color is actually chestnut - much lighter than burgundy, and a bit orange, and a good match to today's suit.



Jgarner197 said:


> Love the shoes! Great ensemble today. The windowpane on that suit is fantastic.


Thank you, Jgarner. Today's suit was bought about five or six years ago. New & Lingwood had a navy windowpane suit in the same style, but this olive one suited me much better - perhaps the first of a string of windowpane suits I bought or had made.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr / Jimbo2,

I was a bit confused on the grey but with a brown patina shoes - which color do they "read?"

The flatiron is one of my favorite NYC buildings for all the reasons you read on the Web. The neighborhood (as with almost all NYC neighborhoods) has come back, but in the '80s / '90s there would be homeless sleeping at its base. 

Beyond the much more important human suffering of that, it always jared me to see the juxtaposition of this incredible piece of history and NYC decline. Much nicer now that the area has improved. I love this city and that it has so many gems like the Flatiron building - and so many more that are less well known - is a big part of why.


----------



## upr_crust

In real life, the grey shoes "read" as grey - it is only in the photo taken Monday that they appear brown, or brownish. It seems that I need to take another photo to prove their color.

As for the Flatiron Building, its restoration has coincided with the restoration of Madison Square Park, which is a green space within easy walking distance of my new digs. One advantage that my old apartment had over the new was proximity to green spaces - the old place was equidistant between Central Park and Riverside Park. In Murray Hill, the open parklands are much scantier.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr / Jimbo2,
> 
> I was a bit confused on the grey but with a brown patina shoes - which color do they "read?"
> 
> The flatiron is one of my favorite NYC buildings for all the reasons you read on the Web. The neighborhood (as with almost all NYC neighborhoods) has come back, but in the '80s / '90s there would be homeless sleeping at its base.
> 
> Beyond the much more important human suffering of that, it always jared me to see the juxtaposition of this incredible piece of history and NYC decline. Much nicer now that the area has improved. I love this city and that it has so many gems like the Flatiron building - and so many more that are less well known - is a big part of why.


----------



## Ryan42200

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Ryan. Today's shoe color is actually chestnut - much lighter than burgundy, and a bit orange, and a good match to today's suit.


The coloring on my screen comes across darker, giving a more burgundy appearance. That, or I'm blind to certain colors. Today I'm wearing, what the salesman assured and what appeared to me to be, hunter green socks. Everyone else who comments on them swears they are either black or dark grey :/


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> The coloring on my screen comes across darker, giving a more burgundy appearance. That, or I'm blind to certain colors. Today I'm wearing, what the salesman assured and what appeared to me to be, hunter green socks. Everyone else who comments on them swears they are either black or dark grey :/


I see gray based on the photo as well.


----------



## Ryan42200

The idea behind the green socks was to coordinate with the bow tie...


----------



## Ryan42200

Jgarner197 said:


> I see gray based on the photo as well.


Yes, it would seem these don't give off that lovely, rich green color. I'll have to keep searching


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Yes, it would seem these don't give off that lovely, rich green color. I'll have to keep searching


I just looked at the picture again on my cell phone and I can definitely see the green now. Great tie by the way!


----------



## Ryan42200

Jgarner197 said:


> I just looked at the picture again on my cell phone and I can definitely see the green now. Great tie by the way!


Thank you! One can't go wrong with a classic rep tie


----------



## Howard

nice outfit Crusty, Is that an olive colored suit?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice outfit Crusty, Is that an olive colored suit?


That was indeed an olive green colored suit yesterday.

Tonight is not one but two museum previews - the Met and the Cooper Hewitt, and despite the rain (happily not falling at this exact moment), I have dressed for the occasion.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> In real life, the grey shoes "read" as grey - it is only in the photo taken Monday that they appear brown, or brownish. It seems that I need to take another photo to prove their color.
> 
> As for the Flatiron Building, its restoration has coincided with the restoration of Madison Square Park, which is a green space within easy walking distance of my new digs. One advantage that my old apartment had over the new was proximity to green spaces - the old place was equidistant between Central Park and Riverside Park. In Murray Hill, the open parklands are much scantier.


But you are closer to the original and has-out-door-seating "Shake Shack" now. (The relatively new "chicken shack" sandwich is quite tasty if you're not in the mood for a burger.)

Today's suit - outstanding. And the tie is perfect with it and fantastic itself. There's a real "richness" to the tie's material.

The New and Lingwood and Phineas Cole's fit you more naturally than your other suits (which are all tailored well and definitely fit). Their base structures just flow and drape more comfortably on your frame - IMHO.


----------



## upr_crust

As it is, my office is steps away from Shake Shack near Brookfield Place, with covered outdoor seating, and a very long line at lunchtime in fair weather, which deters me from committing caloric sins against my avoirdupois.

Today's suit was bought seven years ago in London, and has been altered to fit me since. It's a 42R in New & Lingwood's sizings, though my other suits from them are 42S - the jacket length and the sleeve lengths are better with a shorter jacket, though the button stance can be slightly high. Paul Stuart Paul model or Phineas Cole is better, but as a significantly higher price.



Fading Fast said:


> But you are closer to the original and has-out-door-seating "Shake Shack" now. (The relatively new "chicken shack" sandwich is quite tasty if you're not in the mood for a burger.)
> 
> Today's suit - outstanding. And the tie is perfect with it and fantastic itself. There's a real "richness" to the tie's material.
> 
> The New and Lingwood and Phineas Cole's fit you more naturally than your other suits (which are all tailored well and definitely fit). Their base structures just flow and drape more comfortably on your frame - IMHO.


----------



## Jimbo2

*AVOIRDUPOIS*

Sir Crust:
1. You talk purty today, to match that awesome pinstripe suit! I had to rush to my Websters Dictionary to look that word up - (and yes, it IS Morocco-bound!)
2. Be sure to wear a bib at the Shake Shack - don't mess up your glorious tie today, unless you're striving for a new modern art statement tonight.
3. As always, I love the high shine on your shoes! It's raining here all day, so I pull out my don't-give-a-damns.
4. Thanks for a great week of sartorial eye candy. It's just what the doctor ordered.
Jimbo


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, fantastic rig today with yet another amazing Charvet tie! You should definitely look the part this evening 

I'm working downtown this week and will run into the bank executives regularly. Therefore I should attempt to look the part. However, it seems I am still overdressed when compared to most of them...


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. You talk purty today, to match that awesome pinstripe suit! I had to rush to my Websters Dictionary to look that word up - (and yes, it IS Morocco-bound!)
> 2. Be sure to wear a bib at the Shake Shack - don't mess up your glorious tie today, unless you're striving for a new modern art statement tonight.
> 3. As always, I love the high shine on your shoes! It's raining here all day, so I pull out my don't-give-a-damns.
> 4. Thanks for a great week of sartorial eye candy. It's just what the doctor ordered.
> Jimbo


1). I've always been verbally precocious. Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing remains to be seen.

2). As I am quite expert at being a slob on my ties, napkins always cover them while I'm eating, unless the venue is very grand indeed. No accidental Jackson Pollocks wanted with today's tie, thanks.

3). The shine on my shoes is the handiwork of the shoe shiners at my local shoe repair shop - I take credit only for paying for the service.

4). Glad that the visuals are adding pleasure to your week.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, fantastic rig today with yet another amazing Charvet tie! You should definitely look the part this evening
> 
> I'm working downtown this week and will run into the bank executives regularly. Therefore I should attempt to look the part. However, it seems I am still overdressed when compared to most of them...


Thanks, Ryan. I will have to wait until I get home to see your sartorial efforts for today, as photos are blocked by my employer's web software. I am sure that you look great - certainly raising the bar at your place of employment.


----------



## Jgarner197

Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, fantastic rig today with yet another amazing Charvet tie! You should definitely look the part this evening
> 
> I'm working downtown this week and will run into the bank executives regularly. Therefore I should attempt to look the part. However, it seems I am still overdressed when compared to most of them...


I really like the double breasted waistcoat! Such a cool way to change it up. Top notch! Makes me want to venture down that path and procure a few.


----------



## Ryan42200

Thank you, Jgarner! It's just a tad snug on me but still comfortable (the crease is from sitting  ) It's from Suitsupply and I just loved it! They only had this one left and I was just going to have to make it work and squeeze into it. If I gain a pound it's all over!

I'd you find a source of double breasted waistcoats, let us know


----------



## kendallr88

Thoughts on this? I usually pair this with gray or navy pants. Just trying something different here. Please let me know!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> That was indeed an olive green colored suit yesterday.
> 
> Tonight is not one but two museum previews - the Met and the Cooper Hewitt, and despite the rain (happily not falling at this exact moment), I have dressed for the occasion.
> 
> Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Finsbury, Paris
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Hat - Weatherproof
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC


SIr,beautiful tie and scarf, excellent choice


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> SIr,beautiful tie and scarf, excellent choice


Thank you, 50-4-50.

The rain has gone, or at least I think that it's gone - whether it stays gone remains to be seen. I've attired myself with the idea that it is gone, though the temperatures are back to late winter levels.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - Ashear
Boots - Paul Stuart
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London











For those interested, the grey shoes from Tuesday, in better light . . .



"Lifestyle" photo - interesting cloak of mist around the World Trade Center after yesterday's rains from my bedroom window, looking south . . .


----------



## Howard

Wow Crusty, that is one gorgeous scenery from your window.


----------



## Jgarner197

This has to be one of my favorite suits of yours. The pattern, peaked lapels, and slant pockets all work fantastic together! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jgarner197

[/URL][/IMG]Jacket-Kilgour 
Shirt-JAB
Trousers-John W Nordstrom 
Pocket Square- Nordstrom Men's Shop
Tie-Paul Stuart 
Shoes-Ecco

Does this work together?


----------



## DCR

Trousers and jacket don't have enough contrast IMO


----------



## Jgarner197

DCR said:


> Trousers and jacket don't have enough contrast IMO


Thanks man. The lighting in my room isn't the best and I think its darkening things a bit. The jacket is a greenish gray and the trousers are navy(maybe just a little too dark a shade though)


----------



## eeewalker




----------



## FLMike

Puffer vest guy!!!!!!!


----------



## eeewalker

FLMike said:


> Puffer vest guy!!!!!!!


I feel like I have a new nickname haha Although, Puffer Vest Guy could also be the name of a really bad superhero


----------



## upr_crust

Tomorrow's news today. I am headed out for brunch this noontime to the Leopard at des Artistes, and have dressed up a bit for the occasion, with the plans of recycling this noontime's attire for tomorrow at the office. I also wanted to see how photos taken without artificial light, with the copious natural light of my living room would appear.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Alain Figaret
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg Collection, London
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, perfect Sunday brunch look for a nice restaurant like the Leopard (I hope they treat you well there as you seem to be a regular). 

I love the boldness of the glen plaid, but because it is black/grey/white and doesn't have some accent colors - as GPs often do - it pulls it back a bit. And you smartly kicked the color in the shirt, tie and braces. You know how to do it all. 

Are those the grey shoes again (hard to tell on my screen), but if so, methinks you must like them as they are making another appearance so soon after their last outing?


----------



## upr_crust

My husband and I are well-known, well-liked, and well-treated at the Leopard, though service and food are quite good for all comers.

The shoes are indeed the new grey ones, which I chose as I thought that they would go well with the suit, and they have rubber soles, which were useful, as we crossed Central Park on foot prior to brunch. Besides, one always plays with one's "new toys" more often in the beginning, no? 



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, perfect Sunday brunch look for a nice restaurant like the Leopard (I hope they treat you well there as you seem to be a regular).
> 
> I love the boldness of the glen plaid, but because it is black/grey/white and doesn't have some accent colors - as GPs often do - it pulls it back a bit. And you smartly kicked the color in the shirt, tie and braces. You know how to do it all.
> 
> Are those the grey shoes again (hard to tell on my screen), but if so, methinks you must like them as they are making another appearance so soon after their last outing?


----------



## Howard

Crusty, enjoy the restaurant.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, enjoy the restaurant.


Thank you, Howard. I always enjoy the Leopard.


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and continued sunny, with highs in the upper 70's F this afternoon - time for a summer weight suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Fine and Dandy, NYC
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - C & J for Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard. I always enjoy the Leopard.


What kind of restaurant is The Leopard?


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty,Doesn't it seem a bit dark in the room when the picture was taken?


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and continued sunny, with highs in the upper 70's F this afternoon - time for a summer weight suit.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Fine and Dandy, NYC
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - C & J for Paul Stuart


As always, an absolutely perfect rig that teases the viewers senses with the ever so subtle nuances of design detail of each component, interacting with and playing off those of the other components. Stunning! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What kind of restaurant is The Leopard?


The Leopard is an Italian restaurant specializing in the cuisine of southern Italy, Sicily and Sardinia.



Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty,Doesn't it seem a bit dark in the room when the picture was taken?


An experiment to see if I would be better lit if the wall behind me (where the lights are) were not. Results were not entirely satisfactory, hence the lights stayed on this morning.



eagle2250 said:


> As always, an absolutely perfect rig that teases the viewers senses with the ever so subtle nuances of design detail of each component, interacting with and playing off those of the other components. Stunning! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle. One might think, from your comments, that I actually think about what I'm wearing - sometimes yes, sometimes no .

Midweek, and a bit overcast, but still warm. Cycling through what suits are in the closet, before going full-bore summer wear.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - JAB
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - Liberty
Braces - Trafalgar, via Barney's NYC
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## Howard

> The Leopard is an Italian restaurant specializing in the cuisine of southern Italy, Sicily and Sardinia.


I'm guessing that the food menu is a bit pricey.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I'm guessing that the food menu is a bit pricey.


That would a correct guess - not outrageous, but certainly not cheap.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, even recognizing one is a single breasted and one double, your two above posts adduce again how well the OTR Phineas Cole suits fit you versus even a MTM BB. 

The OTR PC fits like it was custom made - that is an absolute outstanding fit - whereas; the BB MTM looks good, but IMHO, looks like an OTR that was extensively tailored to fit. The drape of the PC is superior and fits the description that you are wearing the suit (not vice versa) and are extremely comfortable in your clothes - it's like a second skin. I don't get that same vibe from the MTM BB.

Other than for fabric selection and details, you can clearly buy OTR PC, but for those reasons, you might want to think about moving some / all of your MTM to PC as that would only take it up another incredible notch.

Also, I love the shoes you have on with the PC both the shoes themselves (outstanding) and how they kick the outfit up a notch.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> That would a correct guess - not outrageous, but certainly not cheap.


I looked up the Leopard and what a wonderful looking establishment! Makes me a bit jealous living here in Idaho. I sometimes long for a few true fine dining options. Also as usual sir your ensemble looks fantastic!


----------



## Jgarner197

My attempt for the day in the rain...

Jacket- HSM Gold Trumpeter
Trousers-Canali
Shirt-JAB
Tie- Robert Talbott Carmel
Pocket Square- Nordstrom
Shoes- Ecco 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, even recognizing one is a single breasted and one double, your two above posts adduce again how well the OTR Phineas Cole suits fit you versus even a MTM BB.
> 
> The OTR PC fits like it was custom made - that is an absolute outstanding fit - whereas; the BB MTM looks good, but IMHO, looks like an OTR that was extensively tailored to fit. The drape of the PC is superior and fits the description that you are wearing the suit (not vice versa) and are extremely comfortable in your clothes - it's like a second skin. I don't get that same vibe from the MTM BB.
> 
> Other than for fabric selection and details, you can clearly buy OTR PC, but for those reasons, you might want to think about moving some / all of your MTM to PC as that would only take it up another incredible notch.
> 
> Also, I love the shoes you have on with the PC both the shoes themselves (outstanding) and how they kick the outfit up a notch.


Thank you, as always, FF, for your commentary. I will say that, in its defense, today's BB MTM suit was made in the last gasping days of BB using Martin Greenfield, and, when BB used Greenfield, the only MTM model they used was their Madison model - as boxy a cut as they sell. I have one MTM suit from BB since they transferred that business to Southwick (which BB owns), and that suit (the grey three-piece flannel with the bold navy windowpane) is a better fit, (BB Regent model), though it still pales in comparison to the fit from a Phineas Cole suit.

Having something made-to-measure from Paul Stuart would be a great adventure, but quite a bit more expensive than BB MTM (BB MTM has been the same price as Paul Stuart full price OTR). I also have closets that are bursting with clothes - need is not high on the list of reasons to indulge myself in this way. As it is, I cannot remember buying anything Phineas Cole that was not also on sale - my reserves of luck are quite deep in that respect.

Glad that you liked yesterday's shoes as well - another sale item from Stuart's, which I bought at the insistence of Bernoulli, several years ago, when he was visiting NYC.



Jgarner197 said:


> I looked up the Leopard and what a wonderful looking establishment! Makes me a bit jealous living here in Idaho. I sometimes long for a few true fine dining options. Also as usual sir your ensemble looks fantastic!


Thank you, Jgarner. I will say that not all restaurants in NYC look quite so elegant - the murals, I believe, are landmarked, and the place is an oasis of excellent food combined with great service.

Glad also that you like today's attire. If I fail to comment on yours when you post, it is, in part, because I cannot see your posting while at work - rules about blocking certain types of web traffic by my employer.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jgarner. I will say that not all restaurants in NYC look quite so elegant - the murals, I believe, are landmarked, and the place is an oasis of excellent food combined with great service.
> 
> Glad also that you like today's attire. If I fail to comment on yours when you post, it is, in part, because I cannot see your posting while at work - rules about blocking certain types of web traffic by my employer.


I am a big fan of double breasted jackets and enjoy seeing them worn by others. No worries about not commenting as I totally understand. I just enjoy posting to try and get any tips or advice I can from others. I certainly don't want to be committing any sartorial sins!


----------



## CLTesquire

quick pic from today:


----------



## Jgarner197

Great looking jacket mate!


----------



## upr_crust

CLT - good to see you back posting again.

The weather has returned to cooler temperatures, after a short bout of rain yesterday, so a little more insulation is called for.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Tie - Thomas Pink
Cufflinks - no name brand, from the discounter Century 21 in lower Manhattan
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> That would a correct guess - not outrageous, but certainly not cheap.


I saw the menu and the food looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, love the double hit of purple in the tie and socks (and love the monk straps). See comment from yesterday on fit of BB suit - all still apply today.


----------



## DCR

Love the suit, proper waistcoats should always have lapels IMO. The furniture behind you is exceptional. Details? Looks like something on display at the MFA.



upr_crust said:


>


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I saw the menu and the food looks delicious.


Looks, in this case, are not deceiving .



Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, love the double hit of purple in the tie and socks (and love the monk straps). See comment from yesterday on fit of BB suit - all still apply today.


Today's suit is so sober in coloring it needs a double hit of purple to wake it up, and yes, when this suit is ready for the dry cleaner, it will first make a detour to my alterations tailor - I think that the jacket could stand to be a bit shorter without throwing the proportions to the button stance off. I've had the suit for a decade, I would guess, judging from the size, and I would agree that it looks boxy in comparison to the suits from Paul Stuart or Phineas Cole.



DCR said:


> Love the suit, proper waistcoats should always have lapels IMO. The furniture behind you is exceptional. Details? Looks like something on display at the MFA.


I will posit that you are speaking of the two-drawer chest and mirror. I have no real idea as to the age of either, but I believe the chest is a late 19th or early 20th century copy of a Louis XV commode. The mirror may be of the same age. I inherited both, along with the two two-branch candelabra on the chest, which I know date to 1905, the design by Archibald Knox, an Art Nouveau designer who worked for Liberty of London.


----------



## Jgarner197

Suit-Jab SigGold
Shirt-David Donahue
Cufflinks-Wedgwood
Tie-Vintage Ferrell Reed London
Braces-Trafalgar
Pocket Square-Joseph Abboud
Shoes- AE Madison Park







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

*Bonus
I'm not sure if anyone else's wardrobe comes equipped with one, but mine apparently had a shoe shine gnome!
He is only 15 months and already a chip off the old block! I'm proud of the little copycat 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Nice cufflink - very cool, but the shoe-shine gnome is the star, cute as heck.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Nice cufflink - very cool, but the shoe-shine gnome is the star, cute as heck.


Thanks my friend. Upr Crust had some Wedgwood links that he wore and were similar. I really liked them so I scoured the internet to find something close and ended up with these. Not bad for $10 on eBay. Thank you for the kind words about my little boy. I turned around and saw him doing that all on his own and just had to snap a photo  Figured it would be great to show you guys another future member lol.


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> Suit-Jab SigGold
> Shirt-David Donahue
> Cufflinks-Wedgwood
> Tie-Vintage Ferrell Reed London
> Braces-Trafalgar
> Pocket Square-Joseph Abboud
> Shoes- AE Madison Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *Bonus
> I'm not sure if anyone else's wardrobe comes equipped with one, but mine apparently had a shoe shine gnome!
> He is only 15 months and already a chip off the old block! I'm proud of the little copycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Is that your son?


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> Thanks my friend. Upr Crust had some Wedgwood links that he wore and were similar. I really liked them so I scoured the internet to find something close and ended up with these. Not bad for $10 on eBay. Thank you for the kind words about my little boy. I turned around and saw him doing that all on his own and just had to snap a photo  Figured it would be great to show you guys another future member lol.


You've done well to snatch the Wedgwood cufflinks at such a low price - mine cost several multiples of yours. As for the future member, the apple obviously doesn't fall far from the tree, and a handsome little tyke he is as well.

The Friday Challenge at That Other Website is "Best Spring Outfit with an Easter Accent". I've chosen today's color scheme with Easter eggs, if not Easter in mind.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - no name brand, from the now-defunct Daffy's discount store
Cufflinks - M P Levene, London
Braces - BB
PS - PRL
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Jgarner197

Thank you gents for all the kind words about my little boy! His name is Wyatt and we are so very proud of him. I love the festive Easter attire Upr, that tie is perfect! For today I thought I would try a double breasted ensemble.

Suit- Ermenegildo Zegna
Shirt-David Donahue
Tie-Brioni
Pocket Square-Robert Talbott
Braces-Trafalgar LE
Shoea-AE Clifton







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Howard

very nice color scheme, Crusty.


----------



## RogerP

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Jgarner197

RogerP said:


> Happy Easter everyone!


Fantastic shoes! Top notch. Happy Easter to you as well.


----------



## ChristopherJ

I found this forum while trying to learn enough about clothes to buy my first suit. I'm retiring from the Navy after 20 years and needed something to wear to interviews. I quickly found out that there's a lot more to know about suits than I thought, and that I'm also quite interested in the subject.

suit: Peter Millar, tailored at Grady Ervin & Co.
shirt: J. Crew
tie: Croft & Barrow
shoes: Allen Edmond Hopkinson (it was a pleasure to find out they have a whopping 25% military discount)

Here's me with the kids acting goofy.


----------



## roof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Happy Easter everyone!


looking good Rog.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice color scheme, Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Jgarner, thanks for the compliments on Friday's tie - the best $10 I ever spent . BTW, double-breasted suits suit you very well, certainly Friday's does.

It's still warm in NYC, after an unusually warm Easter, so I've dragged out the other mohair suit for an airing.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt & braces - Lewin
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - The British Museum
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - New & Lingwood.


----------



## eagle2250

ChristopherJ said:


> I found this forum while trying to learn enough about clothes to buy my first suit. I'm retiring from the Navy after 20 years and needed something to wear to interviews. I quickly found out that there's a lot more to know about suits than I thought, and that I'm also quite interested in the subject.
> 
> suit: Peter Millar, tailored at Grady Ervin & Co.
> shirt: J. Crew
> tie: Croft & Barrow
> shoes: Allen Edmond Hutchinson (it was a pleasure to find out they have a whopping 25% military discount)
> 
> Here's me with the kids acting goofy.


First, thank you for your service. Good luck with your transition to life as a civilian. It can be a shock...I know, as I have been there, done that and got the T-shirt. Find yourself a favored sales consultant in a reputable men's store and depend on him/them. My sartorial sensi was a fellow named Johnny B, with F. Ree's Men's Store in Mt Airey, N. C. Finally, what a beautiful/handsome family...you are truly blessed! :thumbs-up:

PS: Welcome to AAAC!


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> Jgarner, thanks for the compliments on Friday's tie - the best $10 I ever spent . BTW, double-breasted suits suit you very well, certainly Friday's does.
> 
> It's still warm in NYC, after an unusually warm Easter, so I've dragged out the other mohair suit for an airing.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
> Shirt & braces - Lewin
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - The British Museum
> PS - Alain Figaret
> Shoes - New & Lingwood.


Wow, great buy at $10! Also, thank you very much for the kind words and thoughts on me wearing double breasted suits/jackets.

Great to see a Mohair suit in action. It is making my decision even easier on that Zegna Prince of Wales fabric for Hickey Freeman. The drape looks superb and it's a very attractive garment.


----------



## ChristopherJ

eagle2250 said:


> First, thank you for your service. Good luck with your transition to life as a civilian. It can be a shock...I know, as I have been there, done that and got the T-shirt. Find yourself a favored sales consultant in a reputable men's store and depend on him/them. My sartorial sensi was a fellow named Johnny B, with F. Ree's Men's Store in Mt Airey, N. C. Finally, what a beautiful/handsome family...you are truly blessed! :thumbs-up:
> 
> PS: Welcome to AAAC!


Thanks for the kind words and advice. I worked with a fellow named Orian at Grady Ervin who had a suit picked out and measured in hardly more than 15 minutes. From all the reading I've been doing here, I don't doubt I'll end up with a few more in the next year.

When I said Hutchinson earlier, I meant Hopkinson. Initial post edited to correct.


----------



## eeewalker

A bit chilly coming back from France so, of course, a puffy vest was needed .

On a sad note: I got a puncture in one of my puffy vests recently


----------



## barca10

RogerP said:


> Happy Easter everyone!


Outstanding!


----------



## upr_crust

Cool temperatures have returned to NYC, and so as to get in yet another wearing of today's suit before such an exercise would be too hot, here it is.

Consider yourselves privileged. That Other Website is switching to a new platform, and will thus be read-only until Friday, so you've got me exclusively .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie & braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, via Barney's NYC
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice ensemble Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

It continues to be cool in NYC, and I am cycling through the winter wardrobe, on its last hurrah for the season.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - BB
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - Vintage Christian Dior
Boots - Paul Smith
Hat - Goorin Bros.


----------



## bladest

Today i am wearing simple white shirt pima cotton, blue jeans and asics sneakers blue colour...
and black belt. and black hoddie above white shirt very simple.


----------



## Rain_Maker

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> It continues to be cool in NYC, and I am cycling through the winter wardrobe, on its last hurrah for the season.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> PS - Vintage Christian Dior
> Boots - Paul Smith
> Hat - Goorin Bros.


I love those braces!

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> It continues to be cool in NYC, and I am cycling through the winter wardrobe, on its last hurrah for the season.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> PS - Vintage Christian Dior
> Boots - Paul Smith
> Hat - Goorin Bros.


This waistcoat works perfectly with this suit! I really like the peaked lapels on it. I actually went on Ede and Ravenscroft's website and it appears they may have it in my size . I may have to pull the trigger on it, although I don't think I have a suit it would go as well with. Could it work with a navy suit?


----------



## bernoulli

Following the great upr is impossible. BTW, I just love your latest suit, upr. The waistcoat goes perfectly with it. I am not a fan of jodphurs, but as always, you make something I don't usually like work perfectly. A magician. Here is my humble ensemble, displaying your wonderful gift (the bracers).


----------



## John inSC

Last Sundays outfit. The braces generally fit well but, this particular pair of trousers have a very high rise. Jacket had been removed by this point in the day, it was an unstructured cotton with a soft nap. Forgive the mustache, the humidity got to it. :redface:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking very comfortable, John inSC, attired to deal with existing environmental realities...well done! Might you share with us the source of those trousers? :icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

Rain_Maker said:


> I love those braces!


Thank you - a present from Bernoulli, as seen above.



Jgarner197 said:


> This waistcoat works perfectly with this suit! I really like the peaked lapels on it. I actually went on Ede and Ravenscroft's website and it appears they may have it in my size . I may have to pull the trigger on it, although I don't think I have a suit it would go as well with. Could it work with a navy suit?


If I have the chance, I'll try wearing yesterday's waistcoat with a navy suit, and you can see from that whether or not you should pull the trigger.



bernoulli said:


> Following the great upr is impossible. BTW, I just love your latest suit, upr. The waistcoat goes perfectly with it. I am not a fan of jodphurs, but as always, you make something I don't usually like work perfectly. A magician. Here is my humble ensemble, displaying your wonderful gift (the bracers).


Thank you, Bernoulli. As you wore my present to you, I wore your present to me yesterday - both excellent choices in braces.



John inSC said:


> Last Sundays outfit. The braces generally fit well but, this particular pair of trousers have a very high rise. Jacket had been removed by this point in the day, it was an unstructured cotton with a soft nap. Forgive the mustache, the humidity got to it. :redface:


Welcome, and thank you for a most handsome posting. I suspect that the high rise of your trousers was less emphatic when you're standing up, and you need not apologize for your mustache - a grand specimen under any climatic conditions.

It's currently raining in NYC, and is cool and rather raw out, so I've continuing to cycle through the flannel suits in the closet, before they all hibernate.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM 
Tie & PS - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

John inSC said:


> Last Sundays outfit. The braces generally fit well but, this particular pair of trousers have a very high rise. Jacket had been removed by this point in the day, it was an unstructured cotton with a soft nap. Forgive the mustache, the humidity got to it. :redface:


looking good John.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, love the scarf.


----------



## John inSC

Thank you friends. The trousers are from O'Connell's, they are linen - in a color they describe as "wheat". The picture here is more true to color than on the O'Connell's website, which appears more golden. The rise, for me at least, comes about 1.5" above my naval at a minimum. They're fantastic.


----------



## zeppacoustic

bernoulli said:


> Following the great upr is impossible. BTW, I just love your latest suit, upr. The waistcoat goes perfectly with it. I am not a fan of jodphurs, but as always, you make something I don't usually like work perfectly. A magician. Here is my humble ensemble, displaying your wonderful gift (the bracers).


Bernoulli - The walnut shoes are quite jarring to the eye with that blue suit in my opinion.


----------



## FLMike

zeppacoustic said:


> Bernoulli - The walnut shoes are quite jarring to the eye with that blue suit in my opinion.


Jarring, and quite trendy.


----------



## bernoulli

Not walnut. Rosewood. It may be jarring and/or trendy, but I like unique colors and rarely wear conservative footwear.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I rather like the shoes in question.
I had not before heard of rosewood as a color option for shoes, but it certainly works, in my eyes! Makes for a memorably hancsome pair of footwear IMHO.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I rather like the shoes in question.
> I had not before heard of rosewood as a color option for shoes, but it certainly works, in my eyes! Makes for a memorably hancsome pair of footwear IMHO.


I agree - those are handsome shoes and, IMHO, their color works well with the suit.

Since the shoes are a star, I might have gone with Upr Crust's general view of keeping it to one star and worn monochromatic socks matching the pants. This way, the socks would highlight the beautiful shoes more and leave the eye one clear place to rest (on the shoes).

Conversely, since I like the socks, if I wore them, I would have gone with a more traditional, quiet shoe as, this way, the socks could star and attract the eye without distractions.

Also, love the texture of the tie and the way it harmonizes nicely with the suit's texture.


----------



## bernoulli

I really like upr's theory. Nevertheless, I do think socks are mostly exempt from that. Here is my rationale. Even if you wear loud socks, they would be rarely seen. Upr's theory applies perfectly to the visible parts of one's ensemble. I would argue that a bit less so to socks, bracers and underwear (in that order).



Fading Fast said:


> I agree - those are handsome shoes and, IMHO, their color works well with the suit.
> 
> Since the shoes are a star, I might have gone with Upr Crust's general view of keeping it to one star and worn monochromatic socks matching the pants. This way, the socks would highlight the beautiful shoes more and leave the eye one clear place to rest (on the shoes).
> 
> Conversely, since I like the socks, if I wore them, I would have gone with a more traditional, quiet shoe as, this way, the socks could star and attract the eye without distractions.
> 
> Also, love the texture of the tie and the way it harmonizes nicely with the suit's texture.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner, in answer to your question in re: wearing my tan double-breasted waistcoat with a navy suit, I tried it with a couple of navy or blue suits last night, and the shade of tan/buff that is that waistcoat went better with a lighter blue suit. I might suggest a light grey waistcoat for a navy suit instead. Of course, for my wedding, my husband and I wore yellow matching double-breasted waistcoats from Favourbrook with matching navy suits (the suit I wore yesterday, in fact), which was striking, but not a look for an average day.

As for Bernoulli's rosewood shoes with a blue suit, the blue was not too dark, and I didn't find the contrast jarring. The socks were a bold choice, but I have come to expect bold choices from Bernoulli.

Friday, and again awakening to the sound of rain, though it is not supposed to last the morning. Still, an annoyance.

Suit - BB
Shirt - PRL
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf's
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Fading Fast

As I sit in my home office wearing Levi's, an OCBD, a sweatshirt and driving mocs, I am going to issue a bold call on Upr's wardrobe (drum roll please): Your Brooks Brothers suits are bringing it down.

Your Paul Stuart, PS/Phineas Cole, Polo, New and Lingwood and Ede & Ravenscroft suits all fit and drape on you naturally, holistically, organically. Some are so good, they look custom. You "own" those suits and they move with you. Their flow on your frame is elegant.

Your BB suits look as if a too-big OTR suit was man-handled by a skilled tailor to get them to fit you, but they don't look anywhere near as natural or comfortable as any of those other suits. The BB silhouette, in comparison, feels forced on you versus the smooth flow of the lines of all the other suits.

To be sure, the BB suits "fit," and better than most suits you see on others walking down the street, but compared to the other brands you wear, the BBs, again IMHO, aren't up to the fit, flow, drape and naturalness standards of any of them.

Also, the BB suits tend to have one or two bumps or twists here or there; whereas, the others don't, which argues they are of a higher quality - and it shows.

To be clear, your BB suits fit and look better than most in the general population, but don't match the fit, flow, drape, feel or quality of any of the others in your incredible wardrobe.


----------



## upr_crust

I cannot argue with any of your points FF, and some of the suits from BB have been man-handled (as you so deftly put it) more than once by either the tailors at BB or by my local alterations tailor.

The problem is that, the older the suit, the more likely that I was fatter when it was purchased, and I've learned the hard way that there is only so much that can be done to alter a suit. Even my first Phineas Cole suit needed a visit to my alterations tailor, and, although it fits better for having been altered, the taking in of the waist emphasizes that the shoulders/chest are broader than my shoulders/chest are now.

Once I am down to owning only one piece of Manhattan real estate, maybe I will perform some closet cleanout, and replace/upgrade the collection.



Fading Fast said:


> As I sit in my home office wearing Levi's, an OCBD, a sweatshirt and driving mocs, I am going to issue a bold call on Upr's wardrobe (drum roll please): Your Brooks Brothers suits are bringing it down.
> 
> Your Paul Stuart, PS/Phineas Cole, Polo, New and Lingwood and Ede & Ravenscroft suits all fit and drape on you naturally, holistically, organically. Some are so good, they look custom. You "own" those suits and they move with you. Their flow on your frame is elegant.
> 
> Your BB suits look as if a too-big OTR suit was man-handled by a skilled tailor to get them to fit you, but they don't look anywhere near as natural or comfortable as any of those other suits. The BB silhouette, in comparison, feels forced on you versus the smooth flow of the lines of all the other suits.
> 
> To be sure, the BB suits "fit," and better than most suits you see on others walking down the street, but compared to the other brands you wear, the BBs, again IMHO, aren't up to the fit, flow, drape and naturalness standards of any of them.
> 
> Also, the BB suits tend to have one or two bumps or twists here or there; whereas, the others don't, which argues they are of a higher quality - and it shows.
> 
> To be clear, your BB suits fit and look better than most in the general population, but don't match the fit, flow, drape, feel or quality of any of the others in your incredible wardrobe.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, but what happened to your overcoat?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, but what happened to your overcoat?


It's almost May - time for the overcoats to hibernate for the summer.

It's cool and overcast today here in NYC, and I have a busy day ahead of me - choosing a floor stain for my old apartment, then work, then a museum preview this evening. We shall see what the day brings . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston
Hat - Selentino


----------



## bernoulli

Dear upr. This is a great suit. On par with your Paul Stuart suits. It fits you perfectly. The hat makes everything sing. Great stuff.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...
....but the truth be known, I can't seem to get past drooling over those shoes! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jgarner197

bernoulli said:


> Dear upr. This is a great suit. On par with your Paul Stuart suits. It fits you perfectly. The hat makes everything sing. Great stuff.


I agree, the fit on this is excellent! Great looking suit. If the GF I just commissioned with Brooks turns out half as good as this I will be ecstatic!


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Dear upr. This is a great suit. On par with your Paul Stuart suits. It fits you perfectly. The hat makes everything sing. Great stuff.


Thank you, Bernoulli. It was a happy accident of Brooks Bros. RTW and my bodily configuration.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1...
> ....but the truth be known, I can't seem to get past drooling over those shoes! :thumbs-up:


Yesterday's shoes were another happy accident - the last pair on sale, which fit me perfectly.



Jgarner197 said:


> I agree, the fit on this is excellent! Great looking suit. If the GF I just commissioned with Brooks turns out half as good as this I will be ecstatic!


I wish you nothing but well in the commission of your MTM suit from BB, and thanks for the compliment.

The weather is wet and raw today here in NYC, and I'm recycling attire that I wore to brunch on Sunday, with the addition of the rain coat and hat.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie - PRL
PS - New & Lingwood
Cords - BB
Shoes - Magnanni, via Bergdorf Goodman
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> *It's almost May - time for the overcoats to hibernate for the summer.*
> 
> It's cool and overcast today here in NYC, and I have a busy day ahead of me - choosing a floor stain for my old apartment, then work, then a museum preview this evening. We shall see what the day brings . . .
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston
> Hat - Selentino


I definitely agree- as soon as the weather gets warmer, I will start to ditch the overcoat for good, until next Fall.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, perfect bowtie look - well done. Living in the same wet city as you do, I can't image you are going to wear those shoes today without rubbers or do you wear something to commute in and then switch to the good shoes at work?


----------



## Jgarner197

Great looking rig today Upr! Always enjoy seeing the bow tie. After seeing your Paul Stuart collection it made me look for something that may be close to my size. I stumbled across this low mileage garment on eBay for $85. All I had to do was lengthen the pant hem about an inch and let out the waist 2 inches. My apologies for the poor lighting and picture quality.

Suit-Paul Stuart
Shirt- JAB Reserve
Tie JAB Reserve
Pocket Square- BB
Braces- Trafalgar
Shoes-Salvatore Ferragamo







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ryan42200

Upr, great rig today with the bowtie! Those Magnanni are beautiful


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I definitely agree- as soon as the weather gets warmer, I will start to ditch the overcoat for good, until next Fall.


Note that a raincoat was employed today - at least for this morning.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, perfect bowtie look - well done. Living in the same wet city as you do, I can't image you are going to wear those shoes today without rubbers or do you wear something to commute in and then switch to the good shoes at work?


Shamefully, I wore yesterday's shoes to work without rubbers, or changing into "beater" shoes, which was fine for the morning commute and for lunchtime, but I did encounter a bit of rain coming home, making good use of the Oculus as cover from the weather.



Jgarner197 said:


> Great looking rig today Upr! Always enjoy seeing the bow tie. After seeing your Paul Stuart collection it made me look for something that may be close to my size. I stumbled across this low mileage garment on eBay for $85. All I had to do was lengthen the pant hem about an inch and let out the waist 2 inches. My apologies for the poor lighting and picture quality.
> 
> Suit-Paul Stuart
> Shirt- JAB Reserve
> Tie JAB Reserve
> Pocket Square- BB
> Braces- Trafalgar
> Shoes-Salvatore Ferragamo


Good buy on eBay, Jgarner - wear it in good health, and when next you come to NYC, you should visit the store on Madison Avenue - an exercise in sensory overload for those with a taste for fine menswear.



Ryan42200 said:


> Upr, great rig today with the bowtie! Those Magnanni are beautiful


Thank you, Ryan. I hadn't worn the shoes in a long time, and figured that yesterday was as good a day as any to wear them.

The weather is still a bit wet, though the rain is to cease later this morning. I've got a members' preview at the Modern to attend this evening, though today's attire makes me look anything but modern. Ah, well . . .

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Longmire
PS - no name brand
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Raincoat - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and still overcast and slightly wet, though a bit warmer, and with promise of less wetness by the afternoon.

Suit and shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Shoes - Septieme Largeur







https://s452.photobucket.com/user/u...st009/IMG_4086 1017x1280_zpsfssamjdv.jpg.html


----------



## Jgarner197

Great look today Upr! Love the socks.


----------



## Jgarner197

I usually don't wear black but I had this towards the back of the closet and it's only 36 degrees here today. I figured I would give it a try.

Jacket-Burberry
Shirt-Nordstrom 
tie- J Abboud for Nordstrom 
pocket square-Nordstrom 
trousers-Canali
shoes- AE Clifton







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

In the Norfolk countryside today, so doing the full (almost) english.

Shoes: BB Peal & Co
Trousers: John Brocklehurst Navy Cords
Shirt: John Brocklehurst tattersal
Gillet: Schoffel
Coat: Holland & Holland leather

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Rain_Maker

Me at a professional development seminar. Had on a Norfolk jacket (sans belt) white shirt and khakis.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, tomorrow's temperature will be a bit on the muggy side so you got anything prepared?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, tomorrow's temperature will be a bit on the muggy side so you got anything prepared?


Funny you should mention that . . .

Today is a short bout of summer before the weather reverts to spring again, so I've taken the opportunity to break out a new sports jacket and some linen trousers.

Sports jacket - Samuelsohn via SFA
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Ding-dong the gong has rung to announce the first outfit of summer. 

Well done sir, right down to the socks and outstanding spectators. 

Here's my quibble not quibble: the sport coat looks a touch short by traditional measures, but somehow it works in a neat, trim modern way (maybe my "eye" is just adjusting to the "new" style of fit - or, what I really believe, you're simply pulling off a very stylized look). 

If I may ask, what material is the sport coat made of?


----------



## Orsini

upr_crust said:


> Funny you should mention that . . .
> 
> Today is a short bout of summer before the weather reverts to spring again, so I've taken the opportunity to break out a new sports jacket and some linen trousers.
> 
> Sports jacket - Samuelsohn via SFA
> Shirt - Lewin
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - no name brand
> Cufflinks - BB
> Shoes - Tyrwhitt
> Hat - Seifter Associates


Very nice indeed.

Wearing it to work?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Ding-dong the gong has rung to announce the first outfit of summer.
> 
> Well done sir, right down to the socks and outstanding spectators.
> 
> Here's my quibble not quibble: the sport coat looks a touch short by traditional measures, but somehow it works in a neat, trim modern way (maybe my "eye" is just adjusting to the "new" style of fit - or, what I really believe, you're simply pulling off a very stylized look).
> 
> If I may ask, what material is the sport coat made of?


Last question first - the material is a wool/silk/linen blend.

As for the length, it seems that I, in my old age, am getting in touch with my inner shortness. Both at New & Lingwood, and at Paul Stuart, somewhat shorter jackets look better on me (I'm a proper 42 short at N & L, and Phineas Cole jackets are cut a little shorter than regular Paul Stuart). One of the reasons that the BB suits look dowdy on me now is that they're significantly longer jackets - the last BB suit I had re-fitted, my tailor took up the hem about an inch.

Please note, however, my bum is still covered by all of my jackets.



Orsini said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Wearing it to work?


It was indeed worn to work today.


----------



## Shaver

Upr, apologies if this has been asked before, but, the picture (lady with the glass) I cannot place it....


----------



## drlivingston

Rain_Maker said:


> Me at a professional development seminar. Had on a Norfolk jacket (sans belt) white shirt and khakis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


You look comfortable. But what is the weather like down there? You have got to be pretty warm in that rig.


----------



## Shaver

$20 via PayPal to however provides the wittiest caption for the women in the background.

Inb4 "beeatch, did you eat my nitropril?"

QUOTE=Rain_Maker;1830249]
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MartuB

Jeans and denim jacket)


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Last question first - the material is a wool/silk/linen blend.
> 
> As for the length, it seems that I, in my old age, am getting in touch with my inner shortness. Both at New & Lingwood, and at Paul Stuart, somewhat shorter jackets look better on me (I'm a proper 42 short at N & L, and Phineas Cole jackets are cut a little shorter than regular Paul Stuart). One of the reasons that the BB suits look dowdy on me now is that they're significantly longer jackets - the last BB suit I had re-fitted, my tailor took up the hem about an inch.
> 
> Please note, however, my bum is still covered by all of my jackets.
> 
> It was indeed worn to work today.


Good point on the BB ones. But beyond their length, there is a general boxiness, stiffness and bumps and rumples to them. They are fine - and better than what one sees in general - but you have set the bar so high with your better cut and fitting clothes from Phineas Cole, etc., that the BB ones suffer greatly by comparison.

As to the "shortness" of the sport coat in question, there is some logic to a trimer sport coat with narrower lapels, etc., being slightly shorter in a neat-trim-tight-aesthetic-consistency manner. But that only goes so far as if it is too short, not only are the proportions off, but as you note, things like one's "bum" isn't covered or, even when buttoned, the front of the sport coat opens below its center button in a way that awkwardly reveals a flash of the tie, shirt and/or belt at the waist.

Your new sport coat checks all the right boxes: neat, trim, narrow but covers your "backside" and the tie-belt-shirt trinity at the waist. As always - well done.

And I love the jacket's fabric combo (thanks for providing that) - very summer feel, but much less wrinkle-prone than pure linen. Enjoy and wear it in good health, it's a beautiful jacket.


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## Rain_Maker

drlivingston said:


> You look comfortable. But what is the weather like down there? You have got to be pretty warm in that rig.


The temperature outside that day was 37 degrees. High even for us. But the conference hall where the event took place was nice and chilly so I had no problems.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

I never really liked the way my old Hardwick tux fit, so I decided to upgrade to a custom job from my tailor. I opted for a double breasted jacket in midnight blue. I was a little worried the color would look too gaudy, but once we arrived at the wedding, I was pleasantly surprised by how deeply black it looked under ballroom lighting.

I also got a crazy lining for good measure.


----------



## Howard

L-feld said:


> I never really liked the way my old Hardwick tux fit, so I decided to upgrade to a custom job from my tailor. I opted for a double breasted jacket in midnight blue. I was a little worried the color would look too gaudy, but once we arrived at the wedding, I was pleasantly surprised by how deeply black it looked under ballroom lighting.
> 
> I also got a crazy lining for good measure.


I love the inside of the tux.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver said:


> Upr, apologies if this has been asked before, but, the picture (lady with the glass) I cannot place it....


The original lithograph is a Will Barnet, entitled "Between Life and Life", the title derived from an Emily Dickinson poem.

L-feld, congrats on the midnight blue tuxedo, and the lining is wondrously bold and great fun - wear it in good health.

Back to work after a very vigorous Saturday, cleaning (with the expert assistance of my husband) my old apartment in preparation for its sale, an activity not without its hazards - I cut my thumb on a glass shelf from one of the bathroom cabinets - grrrrrr.

The weather, after a very warm Saturday and a very cool Sunday, is overcast, but seasonal.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Braces - Trafalgar, via Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Turnbull & Asser
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, is that shirt pink or is it the light that makes it look like a different color?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Simply standing in a beautiful yellow field of rapeseed in Norfolk. It is cold here but spring in in the air.









Jacket: A wool/poly loden(ish) blend copy of a Bill Blass Norfolk jacket I own that I had my tailor in Bahrain make up for me a few years ago.

Gilet: Schoffel, love this vest! If one doesn't own a Schoffel, one is not allowed to enter Norfolk. 
Shirt: BB Regent fit
Trousers: John Brocklehurst of Bakewell Navy Cords


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, is that shirt pink or is it the light that makes it look like a different color?


Monday's shirt was indeed pink with white collar and cuffs.

Due to technical issues with Photobucket yesterday, I couldn't post photos until today, so a double dose of Crusty for your midweek.

Yesterday:

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & Tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand











Today:

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Whatever happened to your hat you always wear?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Whatever happened to your hat you always wear?


I decided that I didn't need a hat today, at least not for insulation purposes. It was a liitle chilly this morning, but I expect by this afternoon it should be warm enough not to need a hat.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

These fine shoes...










jokes


----------



## ran23

84 today, Navy Polo and light weight khakis, with suede wingtips (Joseph Abboud) .


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, so far a brilliantly sunny day here in NYC, though today's attire is a bit dowdy - a suit I bought in the wake of the death of my first husband, nearly eight years ago. At the time, the suit fit snugly, and I thought it to be quite the purchase, but now it fits more loosely, and it has been eclipsed by other purchases made since. One learns from the passage of time . . .

The camera also has a new lens - clearer shots, so far, when the auto focus works correctly, though less wide-angle. An ongoing experiment . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co. 
PS - Robert Talbott
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Rain_Maker

Navy double-breasted blazer with a pink shirt, paired with khakis, and oxblood double monks and today's papers.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, very nice outfit.


Thank you, Howard.

It's Friday, and is alleged to be a monsoon all day today. I am meeting friends for drinks after work, and I want to look my best, but I also am dressing defensively for the weather. I've opted, then, for one of my oldest suits, my first attempt at an MTM, courtesy of Brooks Bros., with a fitting done by Martin Greenfield himself, back in 2003. I am significantly slimmer now than then, and the suit has been tweaked more than once to reflect this fact.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Jimbo2

*Cinco de Mayo*

Sir Crust:
1. Absolute perfection, from stem to stern!
2. A magnificent tie today - perfect with the braces!
3. Be careful with the margaritas tonight - my sister used to claim that tequila made her clothes fall off! (not a pretty sight!)
4. It's cold and WET here today, so on days like this, I reach for my don't-give-a-hoot shoes. You are much braver with your choice of foot wear!
Happy weekend to you, Jimbo


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> I never really liked the way my old Hardwick tux fit, so I decided to upgrade to a custom job from my tailor. I opted for a double breasted jacket in midnight blue. I was a little worried the color would look too gaudy, but once we arrived at the wedding, I was pleasantly surprised by how deeply black it looked under ballroom lighting.
> 
> I also got a crazy lining for good measure.


 Is it MTM or full bespoke and who is the tailor?

Love the color and the lining.


----------



## upr_crust

1. Thank you so much. 
2. I've not worn today's tie in a very long time (years, most likely), and for the people with whom I'm drinking this evening, I knew it would be an appreciated choice. The pairing with the braces was a happy accident.
3. I am not a big drinker, the venue for drinks is not a Mexican restaurant, and I've never lost wardrobe due to excess tequila consumption, so no worries there. 
4. I am hoping that the worst of today's weather will have passed by this evening, and, for now, I'm not leaving my office building, attempting to preserve dry feet and shoes.

Happy weekend to you as well.

Sir Crust



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Absolute perfection, from stem to stern!
> 2. A magnificent tie today - perfect with the braces!
> 3. Be careful with the margaritas tonight - my sister used to claim that tequila made her clothes fall off! (not a pretty sight!)
> 4. It's cold and WET here today, so on days like this, I reach for my don't-give-a-hoot shoes. You are much braver with your choice of foot wear!
> Happy weekend to you, Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

I didn't want to repeat the wearing of this suit so soon, but it's rather cold this morning in NYC, and, wishing not to have to carry an overcoat, I opted for a three-piece suit. As it is, I've a members' reception this evening at the Frick, so looking more formal than less works well for the day.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Vintage watch chain
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, there are very few gentlemen who can pull off wearing a chapeau as well as you are able to do...and what a perfect way to top off this day's rig! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, there are very few gentlemen who can pull off wearing a chapeau as well as you are able to do...and what a perfect way to top off this day's rig! :thumbs-up:


Similar thought - If I imagine what an elegant gentleman in a perfect world would wear to a museum reception, it would be pretty close to Upr's outfit today.*Save**Save*​


----------



## Jgarner197

Top notch as usual Mr. Crust. I love that tie it is fantastic.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, there are very few gentlemen who can pull off wearing a chapeau as well as you are able to do...and what a perfect way to top off this day's rig! :thumbs-up:


Thank you Eagle. Today's hat is perhaps my favorite, and it certainly works and plays well with today's suit.



Fading Fast said:


> Similar thought - If I imagine what an elegant gentleman in a perfect world would wear to a museum reception, it would be pretty close to Upr's outfit today.*Save**Save*​


Thanks FF. I only hope that it will pass muster at the Frick. The exhibition for which this preview is being held is an exhibition of portrait medallions, a rather esoteric art form - I hope that there will be at least a smattering of other attendees.



Jgarner197 said:


> Top notch as usual Mr. Crust. I love that tie it is fantastic.


I've not worn today's tie in a very long time, but thought it a good match for the suit. It is one of the few ties that I've ever found in a museum gift shop that I thought wearable - often such items are faithful to the art object from which they are derived, but not really thought through as to actually being worn by someone other than a museum employee.


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Today's attire has an element of incongruity to it, matching today's weather - a very cold day for mid-May. Today's tie, a present from Bernoulli, is linen, worn with wool gabardine and flannel - seasonally incorrect, but the color and texture work for me.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Damiano Presta, Rome
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Vintage Christian Dior
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Canali
Hat - Selentino


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

upr_crust said:


> The original lithograph is a Will Barnet, entitled "Between Life and Life", the title derived from an Emily Dickinson poem.


Thank you upr.

I am unfamiliar with Dickinson's works but do know that she was heavily influenced (as was Poe) by Elizabeth Browning (How do I love thee? Let me count the ways) wife of Robert. Speaking of Robert Browning, for those who have not read it, then please allow me to provide a link to the marvellous "Porphyria's Lover"  a beautifully callous slice of poetry if ever there was:

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/46313

.
.

.
.
.
.


----------



## upr_crust

Shaver, remind me never to visit you on a stormy night when my hair is long and blond.

Midweek, and continued cool and overcast in NYC. I've decided to inject some color and pattern into the mix - perhaps it will wake me up.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - PRL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Jimbo2

*Mid-week Splendor*

Sir Crust:
1. Once again, you've outdone yourself, and the star of the show is . . . . that magnificent tie!
2. Here it is, May 10th, and the cold and damp weather will not go away! Your color popping should wake everyone up! 
3. By the way, unlike Porphyria, you and I should not suffer her same ill fate. My crazy long-haired days of the 70s are thankfully behind me now. 
4. I'm off for a fresh shave, now, at a new barber shop in town, where a certain Sweeney Todd rents space. I'll report back later, and let you know how things go.
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

1. - Thank you - Charvet ties are my go-to ties when I want a big dose of color. 
2. - It's supposed to be cool, then damp for Saturday this week, which is better than oppressively hot, but maybe a bit tiresome, considering that it's mid-May. 
3 - My hair was never that long, and, on top, there hasn't been hair on the top of my head since the first Clinton administration.
4 - I've heard of the shop - it's a chain. I've been advised never to eat the free tapas they offer you with every shave - something suspect about the meat, so they say . . .



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Once again, you've outdone yourself, and the star of the show is . . . . that magnificent tie!
> 2. Here it is, May 10th, and the cold and damp weather will not go away! Your color popping should wake everyone up!
> 3. By the way, unlike Porphyria, you and I should not suffer her same ill fate. My crazy long-haired days of the 70s are thankfully behind me now.
> 4. I'm off for a fresh shave, now, at a new barber shop in town, where a certain Sweeney Todd rents space. I'll report back later, and let you know how things go.
> Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and continued cool. I am attempting to will spring weather into being by force of attire - dragged out a lot of bright colors for today's rig. The camera was less than cooperative today as well, for certain shots. Grrrrr.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
Braces - Fine & Dandy, NYC
PS - PRL
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC


----------



## Jimbo2

*Olive Windowpane!*

Sir Crust:
1. Great look today - it looks like spring is just around the corner.
2. I've always liked the orange pop of color (dated 11-16-15) with the olive, but now the yellow with the daring checked shirt looks awesome as well. Compare below.
3. You're right - the tapas served at Sweeney Todd's yesterday had a rather gamey after taste. I shan't be going back soon. I got out of there with a VERY close shave!
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

1. Thanks - I want spring to make it to NYC - so far, spring has been a little chilly, with a few exceptions. 
2. I will have to look at the comparison of then vs. now when I get home - my employer doesn't allow the display of photos from photo storage sites (e.g. Photobucket, etc.), but I wanted to wear today's shirt and braces, which set the color scheme for the entire outfit. 
3. Congratulations on having an intact jugular vein.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Great look today - it looks like spring is just around the corner.
> 2. I've always liked the orange pop of color (dated 11-16-15) with the olive, but now the yellow with the daring checked shirt looks awesome as well. Compare below.
> 3. You're right - the tapas served at Sweeney Todd's yesterday had a rather gamey after taste. I shan't be going back soon. I got out of there with a VERY close shave!
> Jimbo


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, those shoes are just killer perfect for that outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, those shoes are just killer perfect for that outfit.


Today's shoes are killer on their own, but they do work well with today's suit. They're an example of my education at That Other Website - saw another poster wearing something similar, then moved office, and found myself within a five minute walk of the Armoury. Very dangerous - full of Carminas and St. Crispin's. . . .


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I love that vest.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I love that vest.


Thank you, Howard.

Friday, and sunny and pleasant here in NYC. Off to the Brazilian Consulate this morning, for a visa - traveling to Rio, Buenos Aires, and Iguassu Falls next month.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - JAB
PS - PRL
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co
Shoes - To Boot Adam Derrick


----------



## Howard

enjoy your trip Crusty.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Brown and Grey*

Sir Crust:
Great job today, from Adam's Apple to ankles! (Even YOU can't convince me of the brown /grey combination.)
If memory serves me correctly, you should have a relatively new pair of charcoal/grey shoes in your shoe closet.
Happy weekend to you, Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Adjust your monitor, Jimbo - these ARE the grey shoes of recent purchase (albeit they were patinated with brown by the manufacturer).

Happy weekend to you as well.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> Great job today, from Adam's Apple to ankles! (Even YOU can't convince me of the brown /grey combination.)
> If memory serves me correctly, you should have a relatively new pair of charcoal/grey shoes in your shoe closet.
> Happy weekend to you, Jimbo


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Adjust your monitor, Jimbo - these ARE the grey shoes of recent purchase (albeit they were patinated with brown by the manufacturer).
> 
> Happy weekend to you as well.


I really like those shoes! It's making me consider a pair of grey shoes myself! Love the entire rig good sir


----------



## Jgarner197

My first attempt with the bowler at the office. I was surprised at the number of people that actually knew what it was 

Suit-Paul Stuart
Shirt-David Donahue
Tie-JAB Reserve
Pocket Square-Nordstrom
Cufflinks-Joseph Abboud
Braces- Brooks Brothers
Shoes-Bruno Magli
Hat- Christys' London








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kendallr88

SC- Canali
Shirt and pants- Brooks
Shoes- Alan Payne
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> My first attempt with the bowler at the office. I was surprised at the number of people that actually knew what it was
> 
> Suit-Paul Stuart
> Shirt-David Donahue
> Tie-JAB Reserve
> Pocket Square-Nordstrom
> Cufflinks-Joseph Abboud
> Braces- Brooks Brothers
> Shoes-Bruno Magli
> Hat- Christys' London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I like that outfit.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> I like that outfit.


Thank you very much Howard. I wasn't sure how this Bowler would work out but overall I'm darn pleased so far. Thank you again and have a great rest of your weekend!


----------



## TheoProf

Long time no post.
J Press walking shorts
Lands End OCBD
Sperry's
Silverbridge Coffee


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> I really like those shoes! It's making me consider a pair of grey shoes myself! Love the entire rig good sir


Thank you, Jgarner. The grey shoes were an impulse purchase, but have proven to be useful, and quite comfortable as well.

TheoProf - welcome back - looking happy and relaxed.

Today, I expect, will be the last cool day of spring for a while - temperatures are to shoot up to summertime levels by midweek. Giving some flannel a last airing before dry cleaner hibernation . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> Long time no post.
> J Press walking shorts
> Lands End OCBD
> Sperry's
> Silverbridge Coffee


Welcome Back.


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Jgarner. The grey shoes were an impulse purchase, but have proven to be useful, and quite comfortable as well.
> 
> TheoProf - welcome back - looking happy and relaxed.
> 
> Today, I expect, will be the last cool day of spring for a while - temperatures are to shoot up to summertime levels by midweek. Giving some flannel a last airing before dry cleaner hibernation . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Shoes - BB Peals


Great looking outfit, upr, and no less excellent due to your choice of footwear. Great example of how to wear loafers smartly and appropriately with business attire. I know some here disagree, but a big thumbs up from moi.


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> Great looking outfit, upr, and no less excellent due to your choice of footwear. Great example of how to wear loafers smartly and appropriately with business attire. I know some here disagree, but a big thumbs up from moi.


Thank you, FLMIke. With grey POW suits, I feel that they are casual enough to warrant the wearing of loafers.

Playing closet archive roulette this morning - the dry cleaning tags indicated that I've not worn today's suit in the last 18 months. Happily, it still seems to fit.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## wildcat1976

Wow! That Charvet tie is spectacular!


----------



## Jgarner197

wildcat1976 said:


> Wow! That Charvet tie is spectacular!


+1
All of your Charvet ties are marvelous! This one just as wildcat said is stunning! Great look today


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> Wow! That Charvet tie is spectacular!





Jgarner197 said:


> +1
> All of your Charvet ties are marvelous! This one just as wildcat said is stunning! Great look today


Thank you, gentlemen. I have had good luck in past years when Charvet goes on sale at Bergdorf's semi-annually.


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Is it MTM or full bespoke and who is the tailor?
> 
> Love the color and the lining.


Fiscal Dean, Upr and Howard -- thanks for the kind words. Sorry for the late response. I don't make it here that frequently anymore.

It is MTM by a tailor named Earle Bannister, who works out of a local barbershop/clothing store/cigar shop/bar/spa called Quintessential Gentleman. He also does full bespoke and maybe I will go down that road one day, but a tuxedo was not the right garment to spend that kind of time and money. I go to enough black tie functions to warrant MTM, but not bespoke.

If I ever go down the bespoke rabbit hole, it will probably be for a navy blazer, but I am mostly content with certain OTR models from Empire and Southwick and occasional MTM for oddball styles.


----------



## Jgarner197

L-feld said:


> Fiscal Dean, Upr and Howard -- thanks for the kind words. Sorry for the late response. I don't make it here that frequently anymore.
> 
> It is MTM by a tailor named Earle Bannister, who works out of a local barbershop/clothing store/cigar shop/bar/spa called Quintessential Gentleman. He also does full bespoke and maybe I will go down that road one day, but a tuxedo was not the right garment to spend that kind of time and money. I go to enough black tie functions to warrant MTM, but not bespoke.
> 
> If I ever go down the bespoke rabbit hole, it will probably be for a navy blazer, but I am mostly content with certain OTR models from Empire and Southwick and occasional MTM for oddball styles.


What do you think of the Empire MTM? My local haberdashery carries it and I was curious how it compares to Jack Victor MTM? I called Empires phone number awhile back and was told I needed to call back when Raul or Ramone was there and they could answer my questions. I was just curious about the construction of the garment overall and quality.


----------



## L-feld

Jgarner197 said:


> What do you think of the Empire MTM? My local haberdashery carries it and I was curious how it compares to Jack Victor MTM? I called Empires phone number awhile back and was told I needed to call back when Raul or Ramone was there and they could answer my questions. I was just curious about the construction of the garment overall and quality.


I've done one mtm jacket and one mtm suit through empire and they have worked well for me. I doubt that the quality is better than Jack Victor. They both do half canvas construction and are generally machine made. Empire is really good at creating a natural shoulder silhouette, so if you like that, they are worthwhile. Honestly, the quality is probably a notch below Southwick, but I find Empire jackets to be more comfortable, which counts for a lot. They tend to build some ease into the armpit and chest without making it visually noticeable. I wish I could explain why they are more comfortable without looking fuller, but I can't.

Fwiw, this also applies to the multiple OTR jackets I have from Empire. More than anything, I just like how well their SB Owen model fits me with minimal alteration.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
L-feld, it is always good to see your postings. Welcome back! I've learned a lot over the years from your generous sharing of your sartorial knowledge. Hope all is well with you and yours. :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

It's to be summer-like in temperatures today in NYC - I've opted for a suit in a wool and mohair blend. I may sweat, but I'll look tidy.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt & cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Tie & PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice looking socks they blend in well with the tie.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Summer Heat*

Sir Crust:
1. Great mid-week ensemble. The lighting in the seated picture really enhances the steel blue (?) suit!
2. Years ago, I had a pair of Florsheim black shoes, similar to yours today, and I loved them. Stream-lined and smooth, no ties, they had elastic sides. I wore them out, had them re-soled, and continued wearing them, until they finally needed to be put to rest. 
3. The mercury will hit the 90 degree (where's the little circle on this computer?) mark today, and I'm sure the Big Apple is warming up also. Stay cool, calm, and collected, sir.
Jimbo


----------



## Jgarner197

L-feld said:


> I've done one mtm jacket and one mtm suit through empire and they have worked well for me. I doubt that the quality is better than Jack Victor. They both do half canvas construction and are generally machine made. Empire is really good at creating a natural shoulder silhouette, so if you like that, they are worthwhile. Honestly, the quality is probably a notch below Southwick, but I find Empire jackets to be more comfortable, which counts for a lot. They tend to build some ease into the armpit and chest without making it visually noticeable. I wish I could explain why they are more comfortable without looking fuller, but I can't.
> 
> Fwiw, this also applies to the multiple OTR jackets I have from Empire. More than anything, I just like how well their SB Owen model fits me with minimal alteration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the detailed review and reply! This is exactly what I have been looking for. I was contemplating doing a spring/summer weight suit with them through my haberdashery and will probably pull the trigger on it with your review. The prices seem very affordable, shame they don't offer a full canvas garment but it is what it is I suppose.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, nice looking socks they blend in well with the tie.


Thank you, Howard.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. Great mid-week ensemble. The lighting in the seated picture really enhances the steel blue (?) suit!
> 2. Years ago, I had a pair of Florsheim black shoes, similar to yours today, and I loved them. Stream-lined and smooth, no ties, they had elastic sides. I wore them out, had them re-soled, and continued wearing them, until they finally needed to be put to rest.
> 3. The mercury will hit the 90 degree (where's the little circle on this computer?) mark today, and I'm sure the Big Apple is warming up also. Stay cool, calm, and collected, sir.
> Jimbo


1). Today's suit is a mid-blue of some intensity, but I've been having issues with the camera (due to my husband fiddling with it without telling me in what manner he had fiddled), so the color may be different in photos than in real life. The standing photos are pretty accurate in terms of color.

2). Today's shoes were bought on sale in Paris, while I was looking for a pair of wing-tips, which I also bought at the same time. The odd thing is that I wear these more often than I wear the shoes I had originally intended to buy.

3). It's supposed to get to 85F this afternoon here in NYC, but tomorrow may hit 90F. Linen is on the menu for tomorrow's attire.


----------



## L-feld

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed review and reply! This is exactly what I have been looking for. I was contemplating doing a spring/summer weight suit with them through my haberdashery and will probably pull the trigger on it with your review. The prices seem very affordable, shame they don't offer a full canvas garment but it is what it is I suppose.


If you're interested in a summer weight jacket, they do a really nice job with a minimally constructed, french faced jacket. It has enough structure in the shoulder and chest to keep it from looking like a shirt-jac, but it's really easy to wear. This is the one I had made two years ago (post 44331 over in the trad WAYWT)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> L-feld, it is always good to see your postings. Welcome back! I've learned a lot over the years from your generous sharing of your sartorial knowledge. Hope all is well with you and yours. :thumbs-up:


Always a pleasure, sir. I am humbled to hear that a you have learned anything from me, as I have always considered you one of the elder sages of the forum.

Has Florida given you any new footwear opportunities? Seems like a good opportunity to trade in the shell for gator.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarner197

All this talk of weather and warming up makes me jealous!  My ride in to work was 41 degrees today and rainy with a high of 54, ugh... I can't complain too much about the rain as it's a great excuse to wear my newly acquired Adventurebilt fedora from Steve Delk. Wife caught me at a weird time and angle with my arms bent in the picture and it makes the sleeves appear a little longer than they actually are.

Jacket-HSM Gold Trum.
Trousers-Austin Reed Sig.
Pocket square-Brooks Brothers
Shirt-JAB
Tie-John W Nordstrom 
shoes- AE
Hat-Adventurebilt 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## upr_crust

One can tell that the weather is expected to be very warm indeed if I eschew the wearing of a tie. As it is, all predictions are that it will hit 90F by the afternoon.

Sports jacket - Samuelsohn, via SFA
Shirt, trousers, and PS - BB
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury


----------



## Howard

Crusty, maybe it's best to not wear a tie for the next few days until the weather turns a bit cooler by next week.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, maybe it's best to not wear a tie for the next few days until the weather turns a bit cooler by next week.


I've taken your suggestion to heart, Howard.

Continued warm and humid here in NYC - dressing accordingly.

Sports jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt and trousers - BB
PS - No name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## DCR

nice sportcoat. Linen blend?


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> nice sportcoat. Linen blend?


Not being able to see the photo to which you refer, the sports jackets for the last two days are both linen blends - yesterday's, a blend of linen, wool and silk, and today's a blend of linen, wool, silk, and cashmere (5%).


----------



## eagle2250

L-feld said:


> Always a pleasure, sir. I am humbled to hear that a you have learned anything from me, as I have always considered you one of the elder sages of the forum.
> 
> Has Florida given you any new footwear opportunities? Seems like a good opportunity to trade in the shell for gator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend, for those very kind words. As to the issue of Florida inspired changes in my footwear, life in central Florida has indeed had an impact on my footwear choices. It seems I am most frequently selecting my footwear for the day from an array of Quoddy Trail, Rancourt, Timberland and SAS Boat shoe designs. The gators to be found in the ponds on the golf course and two larger lakes around which our neighborhood is arranged are at best two to three feet, at best; not providing the quantity of hide necessary for a pair of fine gator hide shoes or boots. Alas, I see that as both a blessing and a curse! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, purple looks good on you.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, purple looks good on you.


Thank you, Howard - I think so, too.

The weather has cooled, but it is to be rainy later today, hence the heavier footwear.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, is that a newer BB suit? It fits better than most of your BBs, but still not as good and the PSs or N&Ls. That said, it has some ripples like all the BBs suits have that your others don't. Don't get me wrong, still a good looking suit and outfit, just not as good a fit or general drape / appearance as your other brands. 

Also, and I've asked this before, you just wear your dress shoes in the rain? No rubbers / no beater shoes, just some you "designate" as okay for rain and you go with it?


----------



## upr_crust

I cannot remember exactly when I bought today's suit, but it's an Italian-made BB Regent, which is a model that comes closest at BB to the cuts of suits at Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole, or New & Lingwood/Ede & Ravenscroft. It is in my current size (not cut down from a larger suit from my fatter days), and it does fit better than most of my other BB suits, though not as well as PS/PC's.

As for dress shoes, I tend to wear those shoes on rainy days that are older, or more heavily soled, which, in my shoe closet, comes closest to "beater" status.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, is that a newer BB suit? It fits better than most of your BBs, but still not as good and the PSs or N&Ls. That said, it has some ripples like all the BBs suits have that your others don't. Don't get me wrong, still a good looking suit and outfit, just not as good a fit or general drape / appearance as your other brands.
> 
> Also, and I've asked this before, you just wear your dress shoes in the rain? No rubbers / no beater shoes, just some you "designate" as okay for rain and you go with it?


----------



## Jgarner197

Great looking ensemble Mr Crust! I especially like the tie. I must say your "beater" shoes are probably still nicer than most people's best dress shoes lol!  Here in the PNW I have to have a few rubber soled options.


----------



## Jgarner197

This is from Sunday and I was curious if it was the right application of spectators? Went to Sunday service, stopped by a local winery, and a rather last minute trip to the zoological park for my son.

Bonus photo is of my little guy at the parks conservatory 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Atlanta Fop

Jgarner197 said:


> This is from Sunday and I was curious if it was the right application of spectators?[/IMG]


As someone who has a few spectators in the wardrobe, I have worn something very similar to this ensemble on countless occasions - to church, to the office, a night out with my wife, and even when I've taken depositions. Heck, I've even worn them to court with a dark suit! At least for me, I think your photo shows a perfect application of your spectators. Looks great!


----------



## Flanderian

Jgarner197 said:


> This is from Sunday and I was curious if it was the right application of spectators? Went to Sunday service, stopped by a local winery, and a rather last minute trip to the zoological park for my son.
> 
> Bonus photo is of my little guy at the parks conservatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very nice!

Both of you!

:thumbs-up: :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jgarner197

Thank you both! I appreciate the kind words and the advice. I have really enjoyed these spectators and am looking to get some in a lighter brown as well. I just wanted to make sure, as I'm new to them, that I am not doing anything wrong.


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner, thanks for the compliments on yesterday's tie. As it happens, that tie was one bought long ago by my late husband, who saw it in the window at Paul Stuart, and waited until they changed the window display in order to buy it, such was his attraction to it.

Excellent use of spectator shoes, and your son is adorable - but you know that .

Some days, you just need some stripes in your life.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Ashmolean Museum, Oxford
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Alain Figaret
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Jimbo2

*DBs*

Sir Crust:
You are one of very few who can wear double-breasteds so well. Years ago, I had a navy DB blazer, and hated it every time I wore it, because it always had to be buttoned to look and hang properly, due to the extra material in front. Well, if one is only 5 pounds over weight, problems may ensue! Your physique is just right for that style. You enjoy your Sunday brunches, and I enjoy my G&Ts, hold the T!
What are the cufflinks - bugs of some sort?
We have a long weekend around the corner, so make it a great one!
Jimbo


----------



## upr_crust

Even when I was fatter, I was always able to wear DB jackets with some success - a combination of relatively broad shoulders and a relatively small paunch (love handles - that's another subject).

As for today's cufflinks, they are indeed bugs - Egyptian scarabs, I believe, most likely modeled after some Egyptian artifacts in the collection of the Ashmolean (or another UK museum, and merely sold in the Ashmolean's gift shop).

I am in much need of a three-day weekend, even with a long vacation scheduled soon.

Thanks for the compliments.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> You are one of very few who can wear double-breasteds so well. Years ago, I had a navy DB blazer, and hated it every time I wore it, because it always had to be buttoned to look and hang properly, due to the extra material in front. Well, if one is only 5 pounds over weight, problems may ensue! Your physique is just right for that style. You enjoy your Sunday brunches, and I enjoy my G&Ts, hold the T!
> What are the cufflinks - bugs of some sort?
> We have a long weekend around the corner, so make it a great one!
> Jimbo


----------



## orange fury

Upr- are your glasses OP Fairmonts? Because I think you and I wear the same frames


----------



## upr_crust

orange fury said:


> Upr- are your glasses OP Fairmonts? Because I think you and I wear the same frames


Not only do we wear the same frames, but your optometrist does a great job with your lenses - very sharp observation, Orange


----------



## Howard

nice tie Crusty.


----------



## Howard

Where will you be heading to on your vacation Crusty?


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Jgarner, thanks for the compliments on yesterday's tie. As it happens, that tie was one bought long ago by my late husband, who saw it in the window at Paul Stuart, and waited until they changed the window display in order to buy it, such was his attraction to it.
> 
> Excellent use of spectator shoes, and your son is adorable - but you know that .
> 
> Some days, you just need some stripes in your life.


Thank you for saying that about my little fella! He is a handful but as his mom says it's a good thing he's cute.  I'm glad I managed to pair those spectators correctly and thanks for the tip and confirmation. I very much enjoy learning from you gentleman on here.

Love the double breasted rig today! Also another spectacular specimen of a tie! Your Charvet collection is both vast and stunningly impressive. Have a wonderful rest of your evening.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Howard said:


> Where will you be heading to on your vacation Crusty?


South America - Rio, Buenos Aires, and Iguassu Falls, in a couple of weeks or so.



Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you for saying that about my little fella! He is a handful but as his mom says it's a good thing he's cute.  I'm glad I managed to pair those spectators correctly and thanks for the tip and confirmation. I very much enjoy learning from you gentleman on here.
> 
> Love the double breasted rig today! Also another spectacular specimen of a tie! Your Charvet collection is both vast and stunningly impressive. Have a wonderful rest of your evening.


Thank you, Jgarner. My Charvet collection depends entirely on the generosity of discounts at Bergdorf Goodman, in the sale season, and a bit of dumb luck.

The weather is overcast and dreary today here in NYC, with threat of some rain, and I've indulged myself in wearing a few things that I've had for a long time - today's tie is well over 20 years old, and the pocket square was the first one I ever bought, just after moving to NYC, some 37+ years ago. One can tell one is old when one is old when one's closet is full of "vintage" items, and one was the original purchaser when they were new . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Ferragamo
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - Ashear
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

enjoy the trip, hopefully the weather will be nice.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Red Tie*

Sir Crust:
1. GREAT red tie with nice "snap, crackle, and POP" of color. Giddy-up, cowboy!
2. Vintage tie and PS? I still wear a pair of 42 year old Hush Puppy tan suede shoes with Monk straps, and they still look great! Still in the original box with a photo of a sad little pup, the original price was $19.95, which was a lot of money for a high school sophomore to spend!








3. Will your trip be business or pleasure?
Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Kyle76

Interesting sleeve button placement on your jacket, Mr. Crust. Is that a common detail?


----------



## upr_crust

1). Thanks for the compliment - the tie is an old favorite of mine, a byproduct of working in midtown Manhattan in the early 90's, and being close to a lot of high-end stores just as they were having their sales.
2). You're a better man than I to have shoes that lasted 42 years. Many of the things that I wore in high school would horrify me (and others) were I to wear them today. 
3). The trip is for pleasure. My employer would barely give me subway fare to get somewhere other than my office, never mind to the Southern Hemisphere>



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. GREAT red tie with nice "snap, crackle, and POP" of color. Giddy-up, cowboy!
> 2. Vintage tie and PS? I still wear a pair of 42 year old Hush Puppy tan suede shoes with Monk straps, and they still look great! Still in the original box with a photo of a sad little pup, the original price was $19.95, which was a lot of money for a high school sophomore to spend!
> 3. Will your trip be business or pleasure?
> Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Fading Fast

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust:
> 1. GREAT red tie with nice "snap, crackle, and POP" of color. Giddy-up, cowboy!
> 2. Vintage tie and PS? I still wear a pair of 42 year old Hush Puppy tan suede shoes with Monk straps, and they still look great! Still in the original box with a photo of a sad little pup, the original price was $19.95, which was a lot of money for a high school sophomore to spend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Will your trip be business or pleasure?
> Cheers, Jimbo


I'll ask if no-one else will, but I'd love to see the shoes if you don't mind posting them.

I was in highschool about the same time you were and remember the shoes and that box well. I had several pairs of Hush Puppies over the years, but alas, unlike you, all were worn out long ago.

I know they are still around, but it seemed that Hush Puppies were much more popular back when we were in high school. *Save**Save*​


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> Interesting sleeve button placement on your jacket, Mr. Crust. Is that a common detail?


It seems to be a hallmark of suits made by New & Lingwood. I have no idea if the detail has any practical aspect, or whether it is for aesthetic reasons only. I can tell you that the buttonholes are functional, even though the suit was bought as RTW.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> It seems to be a hallmark of suits made by New & Lingwood. I have no idea if the detail has any practical aspect, or whether it is for aesthetic reasons only. I can tell you that the buttonholes are functional, even though the suit was bought as RTW.


I never noticed the sleeve button placement until now. Very unique and adds a bit of flare. Looking fantastic as always sir!


----------



## Jgarner197

I wanted to try my spectators in the office environment. One of the fellows on here said he would wear his occasionally with a suit and into court so I figured I would give it a shot and see how it turned out. It also seemed the perfect time to pair them with my 2nd new hat from Steve Delk at Adventurebilt for a "retro" throwback look as my wife says lol. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fading Fast

Jimbo2 said:


> Fading Fast:
> Here they are. I dated the box "11-15-75" and they cost a whopping $19.95.
> https://webmail.moeller.org/owa/att...LyC7OCrvAAO/nZIvAAAJ&attid0=BAABAAAA&attcnt=1


I appreciate your efforts, but the site said I needed a domain name and password. Don't worry - again, appreciate the attempt.

Absolutely love that you still have them. I entered high school a few years after you, but Hush Puppies were a popular brand and while I didn't have the monk strap ones, I had - over the years - several pairs of their loafers in tan suede.

And what a great mascot - for the softer shoe that it was, that sad-faced, ruffled dog just fit.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

OK, first post to this thread and I will admit to two things: first I can't compete with all you well dressed gentleman and second the pic is not from today but rather from last Tuesday on my wedding anniversary. 








Jacket is a hopesack weave from BB, shirt and tie is from BB,shoes are EG, slacks are some cheap wool-rayon blend I bought from KOHLS just for the purpose of the anniversary date( hey, I have lost 12 pounds in 2 months, doesn't worth to invest an good pants right now!)


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

Jgarner197 said:


> I wanted to try my spectators in the office environment. One of the fellows on here said he would wear his occasionally with a suit and into court so I figured I would give it a shot and see how it turned out. It also seemed the perfect time to pair them with my 2nd new hat from Steve Delk at Adventurebilt for a "retro" throwback look as my wife says lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


If I may, although I really like the whole ensemble ( shoes and hat I mean), I would say it doesn't really fit in an office environment. Of course I wouldn't know, cause I am Coast Guard and we all wear the same uniform! I can picture you wearing this in your leisure time, but that is just me.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

Mr, UPR CRUST I am a secret admirer, congrats Sir and thank you for finding the time to post all these pictures, you are an inspiration.


----------



## Jgarner197

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> If I may, although I really like the whole ensemble ( shoes and hat I mean), I would say it doesn't really fit in an office environment. Of course I wouldn't know, cause I am Coast Guard and we all wear the same uniform! I can picture you wearing this in your leisure time, but that is just me.


Lol, truth be told I kind of agree with you as its a pretty casual shoe but luckily my office environment is very laid back. In all honesty I was kind of bored this morning and wanted to try something different and really am enjoying these shoes. As stated earlier by another fellow he had worn his spectators with a suit to court occasionally and I just wanted to see if I could pull it off.  I was quite surprised at how big of a hit they were today at work. I received countless compliments, including our CFO that went out of his way to walk into my office to mention them, and even directed two gentleman to shoebank.com as they wanted a pair. I rather liked the look myself and hopefully I wasn't breaking any rules with the combo I chose.

Congratulations and happy belated Anniversary! Also I would like to extend my gratitude and extreme appreciation for your service to this country! Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Howard

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> OK, first post to this thread and I will admit to two things: first I can't compete with all you well dressed gentleman and second the pic is not from today but rather from last Tuesday on my wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket is a hopesack weave from BB, shirt and tie is from BB,shoes are EG, slacks are some cheap wool-rayon blend I bought from KOHLS just for the purpose of the anniversary date( hey, I have lost 12 pounds in 2 months, doesn't worth to invest an good pants right now!)


nice picture and Happy belated Anniversary.


----------



## upr_crust

Chris Giakoumakos said:


> Mr, UPR CRUST I am a secret admirer, congrats Sir and thank you for finding the time to post all these pictures, you are an inspiration.


Thank you for the compliment, though I think that posting it on a public forum rather puts paid to the concept of "secret" . I very much appreciate the sentiment, in any case.

Jgarner, the combination of spectators with dark suit yesterday was certainly bold, but, from the reactions of your office, it seems to have been very well-received - well played, sir.

The weather today here in New York is cool, to the point of raw, and wet, and I decided to channel my inner preppy nerd with today's attire. Today's shoes I bought some 15 years ago or so (a bargain at my local discounter, now sadly defunct), and they had been kept "in reserve" under my bed until I moved house earlier this year. I decided that 15 years was enough "reserve", and have started wearing them.

Blazer & corduroys - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - PRL
Shoes - Cole-Haan


----------



## Jimbo2

*Hush Puppy attempt #2 from a Techno idiot!*


----------



## Atlanta Fop

Jgarner197 said:


> As stated earlier by another fellow he had worn his spectators with a suit to court occasionally and I just wanted to see if I could pull it off.  I was quite surprised at how big of a hit they were today at work.
> 
> I rather liked the look myself and hopefully I wasn't breaking any rules with the combo I chose.


I am the courtroom wearer of spectators, :hi: and I think the look turned out exceptionally well. To me, there aren't many shoes with as much "personality" as a spectator, and whether someone can wear the shoe in an office setting depends upon the person, the person's profession, and even the person's office within that profession. Every job I've had has welcomed a spectator during the summer months, and, like you, I receive compliments every time I wear them. I am very glad you had a great experience wearing them to your office and I know there will be many more of those experiences! Look forward to seeing more of your posts, and if I ever get a cell phone with a decent camera, perhaps I'll add a few of mine as well! Have a great one, gentlemen!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jimbo 2, thank you so much - none of this posting picture stuff is easy at first as it's all a bit kludgy.

I love 'em, but don't remember that style (thought I would).

The ones I had were close to these ⇩ (but thought there was some sort of bit or other decorative feature going across the vamp, but maybe not.

Ha, Photobucket (which is a horrible site) isn't working right now, so I can't post the picture I found that is close to the Hush Puppies I owned. I'll post when hateful Photobucket is back up.

Edit add: 3+ hours later and hateful Photobucket is still down. Start-ups with no website, customers or code - just an idea - have VCs throwing money at them, how can't Photobucket get some cash to fix its stupid site?

Edit add #2: and finally, five hours later, Photohell is back up and stumbling, but enough so that I could get this picture to post ⇩. As a reminder, I seem to remember a bit or strap or some decorative thing across the vamp of the pair I had (but they definitely weren't monk straps), but again, it was nearly 40 years ago. They were certainly close in a appearance to these.


----------



## Jgarner197

Atlanta Fop said:


> I am the courtroom wearer of spectators, :hi: and I think the look turned out exceptionally well. To me, there aren't many shoes with as much "personality" as a spectator, and whether someone can wear the shoe in an office setting depends upon the person, the person's profession, and even the person's office within that profession. Every job I've had has welcomed a spectator during the summer months, and, like you, I receive compliments every time I wear them. I am very glad you had a great experience wearing them to your office and I know there will be many more of those experiences! Look forward to seeing more of your posts, and if I ever get a cell phone with a decent camera, perhaps I'll add a few of mine as well! Have a great one, gentlemen!


I too look forward to seeing some of your posts as well! Hopefully you do get a phone with a decent camera  Also thank you for the kind words and the idea to give this a try! You have a wonderful day as well.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Hush Puppy Alert!*

Fading Fast:
1. GREAT shoes - they look very comfortable. My 42 year old model is still VERY comfy.
2. I had to look up "kludgy." I'll use it in polite conversation 3 times, then' it'll be committed to memory.
3. I still have about 8 years left before I can adopt the name "Fading Fast," and you're younger than me!
4. I'd start posting more rigs, if no one out there (esp. that gent from England) would pick on me. I'm very sensitive by nature, due to my profession. I am an embalmer next to a dynamite factory.
5. Have a great, long, beginning-of-summer weekend!
Jimbo


----------



## Shaver

To which 'gent from England' do you refer?

If it is my dear friend Balfour then please be reassured that his ability to contribute is currently impaired.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jimbo2 said:


> Fading Fast:
> 1. GREAT shoes - they look very comfortable. My 42 year old model is still VERY comfy.
> 2. I had to look up "kludgy." I'll use it in polite conversation 3 times, then' it'll be committed to memory.
> 3. I still have about 8 years left before I can adopt the name "Fading Fast," and you're younger than me!
> 4. I'd start posting more rigs, if no one out there (esp. that gent from England) would pick on me. I'm very sensitive by nature, due to my profession. I am an embalmer next to a dynamite factory.
> 5. Have a great, long, beginning-of-summer weekend!
> Jimbo


1. Hush Puppies were all about "soft" comfort in an age of "hard" dress shoes - that's why I loved mine and yours are looking equally soft and comfortable (amazing that they look so good after all these years)

2. It's a great word, not quite onomatopoeic, but somehow "feels" like what it means

3. Fading Fast is my screen name on another forum focused on the "Golden Era," ~ '30s - '60s. I chose it 'cause that era is fading fast from most people's memories and, unfortunately, so are many of the people from that era. Also, tongue-in-cheek, the phrase is from a Rolling Stones' song about a drug addict fading away - a beautiful haunting song that somehow echoes the slow fade of the Golden Era for me. And on my worst days, I do feel like I'm fading fast a bit myself (not really, but for a brief moment here and there)

4. Love to see your rigs. Overall, I find this site is populated by gentlemen (not sure who you are referring to).

5. Same to you - enjoy


----------



## Bob Sacamano

Off to Brooklyn and the River Cafe for dinner. It was outstanding!


----------



## upr_crust

The weather remains wet here in NYC, and for today, I've dug into the archives, and have dragged out a suit I've not worn since October 2015. It's rather a mediocre imitation of what a good suit should look like, and I think that it may end up donated to a worthy cause sometime in the future, but for an overcast Friday, it'll do.

Suit - JAB Joseph
Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust:

Your choice of tie, pocket square and cuff links really bring a suit you describe as "mediocre" to life, really making it pop. To my eye, your rig this day has a good bit of life left in it! Looking great, as always. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> The weather remains wet here in NYC, and for today, I've dug into the archives, and have dragged out a suit I've not worn since October 2015. It's rather a mediocre imitation of what a good suit should look like, and I think that it may end up donated to a worthy cause sometime in the future, but for an overcast Friday, it'll do.
> 
> Suit - JAB Joseph
> Shirt & tie - Harvie & Hudson
> Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman, NYC


So this is the second of the two JAB suits that you own? If I recall the story correctly you bought this while looking for suits for your husband and specifically because of the peaked lapels? As you know I own a lot of JAB product from my posts and it's not just because it's one of the only men's stores I have in my area. I'm a challenging fit and some of the JAB stuff actually works quite well for me and thus I suppose I have a bit of a soft spot for them. I have to say I'm with Eagle on this and agree you look fantastic as always and that the garment appears to have lots of life left!  I'm actually convinced with some modest tailoring and the right accoutrement you could take the cheapest suit from Wal-Mart or K Mart (if those still exist) and still look great!


----------



## Jgarner197

Is this jacket too dated? I prefer a 6x2 DB but I thrifted this 4x1 Oxxford Highest Quality for $30 and thought I'd give something different a try. Thoughts?

Jacket-Oxxford 
trousers--John W Nordstrom 
shirt-David Donahue
Tie&PS-Robert Talbott 
Shoes-AE







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## upr_crust

Jgarner197 said:


> So this is the second of the two JAB suits that you own? If I recall the story correctly you bought this while looking for suits for your husband and specifically because of the peaked lapels? As you know I own a lot of JAB product from my posts and it's not just because it's one of the only men's stores I have in my area. I'm a challenging fit and some of the JAB stuff actually works quite well for me and thus I suppose I have a bit of a soft spot for them. I have to say I'm with Eagle on this and agree you look fantastic as always and that the garment appears to have lots of life left!  I'm actually convinced with some modest tailoring and the right accoutrement you could take the cheapest suit from Wal-Mart or K Mart (if those still exist) and still look great!


Your memory of the circumstances of today's suit's purchase is absolutely correct (you've obviously been paying attention to what I write) - it was a "four suits for the price of one" sale, and mine was the fourth. The general styling of the suit is fine - the proportions are reasonable, and the shoulders on the Joseph models are not as emphatic as JAB's regular line, which I like. However, in comparison to the fabrication of JAB's better lines (Signature Gold and above), this suit is sub-par, as is the fabric - certainly not as nice as my Signature Platinum.

In your location, and with your proportions, I am sure that JAB provides you with a RTW source at which you can actually find suits which can be tailored to fit you. Even in NYC, finding RTW suits in your size would require a great deal of searching and considerable luck,



eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust:
> 
> Your choice of tie, pocket square and cuff links really bring a suit you describe as "mediocre" to life, really making it pop. To my eye, your rig this day has a good bit of life left in it! Looking great, as always. :thumbs-up:


Thanks, Eagle. Today's shirt and tie were sale items from my last foray in Jermyn St., and the pocket square came from my local discounter - most likely costing about $7.99, if I remember correctly. Sometimes put together the right pieces makes something better than the sum total of the parts.


----------



## Howard

very handsome looking Crusty.


----------



## eagle2250

As the Wizard advised in the Wizard of Oz, "ignore that man in the Khaki poplin suit behind the curtain. He doesn't yet know what he is doing. Of course, standing upside down, the blood has probably all rushed to his head!"

Can't say I've yet mastered the picture posting process quite yet, but the attached thumbnails below are as close as I've been able to make it. This was my rig for Sunday services yesterday. :redface:
PS: I will keep trying.
View attachment 17167


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> As the Wizard advised in the Wizard of Oz, "ignore that man in the Khaki poplin suit behind the curtain. He doesn't yet know what he is doing. Of course, standing upside down, the blood has probably all rushed to his head!"
> 
> Can't say I've yet mastered the picture posting process quite yet, but the attached thumbnails below are as close as I've been able to make it. This was my rig for Sunday services yesterday. :redface:
> 
> View attachment 17166


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> As the Wizard advised in the Wizard of Oz, "ignore that man in the Khaki poplin suit behind the curtain. He doesn't yet know what he is doing. Of course, standing upside down, the blood has probably all rushed to his head!"
> 
> Can't say I've yet mastered the picture posting process quite yet, but the attached thumbnails below are as close as I've been able to make it. This was my rig for Sunday services yesterday. :redface:
> 
> View attachment 17166


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you, Howard. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> As the Wizard advised in the Wizard of Oz, "ignore that man in the Khaki poplin suit behind the curtain. He doesn't yet know what he is doing. Of course, standing upside down, the blood has probably all rushed to his head!"
> 
> Can't say I've yet mastered the picture posting process quite yet, but the attached thumbnails below are as close as I've been able to make it. This was my rig for Sunday services yesterday. :redface:
> 
> View attachment 17166


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> As the Wizard advised in the Wizard of Oz, "ignore that man in the Khaki poplin suit behind the curtain. He doesn't yet know what he is doing. Of course, standing upside down, the blood has probably all rushed to his head!"
> 
> Can't say I've yet mastered the picture posting process quite yet, but the attached thumbnails below are as close as I've been able to make it. This was my rig for Sunday services yesterday. :redface:
> 
> PS: I will keep trying.


The eagle has officially landed! Awesome to finally see you in the flesh. Keep trying....there's so much more we need to see. The Whiskey shells, the Air King, etc. By the way, I wore a khaki poplin suit to my daughter's middle school graduation Friday night, also with a blue BB OCBD.


----------



## eagle2250

Jgarner197 said:


> How well did that suit breathe for you? I'm guessing it was pretty darn warm yesterday.


Indeed the temps were up there, as well as the humidity. However, the suit in question handles such conditions about as well as anything in my closet. It actually wore fairly comfortably in the heat. Although the jacket did come off shortly after we left the church! LOL. 



FLMike said:


> The eagle has officially landed! Awesome to finally see you in the flesh. Keep trying....there's so much more we need to see. The Whiskey shells, the Air King, etc. By the way, I wore a khaki poplin suit to my daughter's middle school graduation Friday night, also with a blue BB OCBD.


Thanks. I just have to figure out what I'm doing that allows or perhaps results in the pictures rotating into an improper position when I post them(?)!


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work after a long weekend. It is foggy and cool here in NYC this morning - perfect weather for squeezing out one more wearing of today's suit, which is a heavier material than I'd like to wear in the full heat of a New York City summer.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Barney's, NYC
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
PS - New & Lingwood
Braces & shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> As the Wizard advised in the Wizard of Oz, "ignore that man in the Khaki poplin suit behind the curtain. He doesn't yet know what he is doing. Of course, standing upside down, the blood has probably all rushed to his head!"
> 
> Can't say I've yet mastered the picture posting process quite yet, but the attached thumbnails below are as close as I've been able to make it. This was my rig for Sunday services yesterday. :redface:
> PS: I will keep trying.
> View attachment 17167


Eagle! At long last - welcome aboard my friend. I have taken the liberty of making your image more mobile friendly.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, I'm sure by next week you'll be able to wear lighter clothing.


----------



## Claybuster

Shaver said:


> Eagle! At long last - welcome aboard my friend. I have taken the liberty of making your image more mobile friendly.
> 
> View attachment 17175


Outstanding, Eagle (and Shaver:aportnoy. Love the sunglasses. Are they AOs or Ray Bans? I have a pair of AOs I got at the NEX a few years ago and I love them.


----------



## Matt S

I wore this as a tribute to Roger Moore's passing. It's based on an outfit he wore in The Man with the Golden Gun, and the shirt is made exactly as his was by his shirtmaker, Frank Foster.


----------



## Jgarner197

Matt S said:


> I wore this as a tribute to Roger Moore's passing. It's based on an outfit he wore in The Man with the Golden Gun, and the shirt is made exactly as his was by his shirtmaker, Frank Foster.


Absolutely marvelous! I love this entire outfit and what a great tribute! I think I recall reading the details of the making of that shirt on your blog. Well done Matt you really look fantastic! Sir Roger Moore would be proud and smiling I'm sure.


----------



## Fading Fast

Nicely done agent *Matt S. *And you even found 007-appropriate architecture as a backdrop.

And *Eagle* - fantastic to see your first picture post. Suit and outfit are excellent (one quibble, maybe too much of a break, but not sure as poplins rumple a bit by nature).

Fantastic roll on that OCBD (the Trad thread would really appreciate it). Now buy yourself some sunblock as we want you to be with us for a long time.


----------



## Matt S

Jgarner197 said:


> Absolutely marvelous! I love this entire outfit and what a great tribute! I think I recall reading the details of the making of that shirt on your blog. Well done Matt you really look fantastic! Sir Roger Moore would be proud and smiling I'm sure.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Jgarner197

Matt S said:


> Thank you, sir!


Absolutely my pleasure! May I ask who made this jacket?


----------



## Matt S

Jgarner197 said:


> Absolutely my pleasure! May I ask who made this jacket?


I wish I knew! I found it on eBay for $35 and bought it since I liked the style and the measurements were spot on. It's made in the USA with a union tag that dates it to the 1980s. It has a detailed size tag, but no brand tag.


----------



## eagle2250

Shaver said:


> Eagle! At long last - welcome aboard my friend. I have taken the liberty of making your image more mobile friendly.


Thank you, my friend, for the technical assist! All that remains is for me to figure out how to get those pesky pics to stay upright when I attach them to a post. LOL, I will keep working on those last few details. Thanks again! 



Claybuster said:


> Outstanding, Eagle (and Shaver:aportnoy. Love the sunglasses. Are they AOs or Ray Bans? I have a pair of AOs I got at the NEX a few years ago and I love them.


Actually they are Randolph Engineering frames fitted with my prescription lenses, upon which are mounted a pair of Randolph Engineering's polarized, tinted clip-ons. Using the clip-ons is easier than carrying two pair of glasses around! Thanks for asking.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather continues to be cool, and wet, here in NYC. Something in a sober color scheme to match the day . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Shaver

Matt S said:


> I wore this as a tribute to Roger Moore's passing. It's based on an outfit he wore in The Man with the Golden Gun, and the shirt is made exactly as his was by his shirtmaker, Frank Foster.


If you will forgive me the minor quibble that the pocket square is a tad unruly but in every other respect this is an utterly magnificent image Matt.

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust,

Charvet strikes again! What a magnificent tie with that suit!


----------



## Claybuster

eagle2250 said:


> Actually they are Randolph Engineering frames fitted with my prescription lenses, upon which are mounted a pair of Randolph Engineering's polarized, tinted clip-ons. Using the clip-ons is easier than carrying two pair of glasses around! Thanks for asking.


:thumbs-up:


----------



## Matt S

Shaver said:


> If you will forgive me the minor quibble that the pocket square is a tad unruly but in every other respect this is an utterly magnificent image Matt.
> 
> :icon_hailthee:


Thank you! But I like my pocket squares unruly! You could call it "sprezzatura", but I really hate that word and that concept. I would have liked a bit less of the pocket square to show, but though I wear them every day I still don't know how to get them exactly as I like them.



wildcat1976 said:


> upr_crust,
> 
> Charvet strikes again! What a magnificent tie with that suit!


I second that! I wouldn't know how to pull off such a tie, but upr_crust wears it perfectly!


----------



## Shaver

Matt S said:


> Thank you! But I like my pocket squares unruly! You could call it "sprezzatura", but I really hate that word and that concept. I would have liked a bit less of the pocket square to show, but though I wear them every day I still don't know how to get them exactly as I like them.


May I recommend my own method? I use a safety pin (pushed from inside the jacket) to secure my pocket squares, thus ensuring that they remain exactly as arranged until released.


----------



## Howard

definitely a nice look on you Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> upr_crust, Charvet strikes again! What a magnificent tie with that suit!





Matt S said:


> I second that! I wouldn't know how to pull off such a tie, but upr_crust wears it perfectly!





Howard said:


> definitely a nice look on you Crusty.


Thank you, gentlemen. Wearing a Charvet is simple - one assumes that it will take stage front and center, and everything else one wears with it should be meant as a background to it.

Today's suit I've not worn in several months, and it was altered after its last wearing - the trousers were tapered, and I think that the jacket was shortened by an inch. It certainly looks trimmer than when last I wore it, I believe.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Lewin
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks (a goof on my part - didn't realize that today's shirt was button cuff until getting dressed this morning) - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## Matt S

Shaver said:


> May I recommend my own method? I use a safety pin (pushed from inside the jacket) to secure my pocket squares, thus ensuring that they remain exactly as arranged until released.


Interesting method! I don't know if I want to pin my pocket squares, but I'll try it with some of my lesser squares.


----------



## L-feld

Eagle, that suit looks fantastic. O'Connell's? 

I also really like the combo of striped shirt with the green base tie. I may have to try that myself.


----------



## ran23

My Doctor liked the tie I choose this morning. When I please her, I am doing something right.


----------



## eagle2250

L-feld said:


> Eagle, that suit looks fantastic. O'Connell's?
> 
> I also really like the combo of striped shirt with the green base tie. I may have to try that myself.


My friend, you have a good eye...the suit was purchased from O'Connell's. They seem to be my go-to source for wardrobe updates these days. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, the sun is shining, the birds are singing, and I've decided to go tieless - quelle scandale!

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## Howard

Crusty, looking good without the tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, elegant as always. 

No tie, but with Ede and Ravenscroft and New and Lingwood, no-one will mistake you for a stevedore who forgot his hook. 

However, I am troubled by your shirt being on a pants hanger. I can't believe your dry cleaners sent it back to you that way? 

And the shoes are outstanding - black or midnight blue?


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, FF.

As for today's shirt, there is a story behind both the format and the hanger.

With the move across town, the new apartment has much more hanging space than available drawer space, hence at some time in the very near future, all of my shirts will come back from the dry cleaner on hangers rather than folded. I have been working my way through the shirt collection, using folded shirts, and then sending them out to be washed, ironed and hung.

This shirt, however, was one that I last wore just before I fractured my pelvis last October, and in the wake of that incident, as I was unable to get myself to my local shirt laundry, my husband laundered and ironed the shirt for me. (I married very well.)

As I am down to a handful of folded shirts, none of which suited today's ensemble, I used one that my husband had ironed, and we were out of proper shirt hangers when he did the ironing.

As for today's shoes, IRL they are navy blue - a happy bargain snatch from New & Lingwood a couple of years ago (they were on sale).



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, elegant as always.
> 
> No tie, but with Ede and Ravenscroft and New and Lingwood, no-one will mistake you for a stevedore who forgot his hook.
> 
> However, I am troubled by your shirt being on a pants hanger. I can't believe your dry cleaners sent it back to you that way?
> 
> And the shoes are outstanding - black or midnight blue?


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## upr_crust

An overcast day in Manhattan, with promise of rain later in the day. Grey day, grey suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - Hackett
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice purple tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, very nice purple tie.


Thank you, Howard.

It continues to be cool and damp, or threatening to be, here in NYC. Today's footwear reflects this fact - shoes a bit more stolid than I would wear were the sun shining.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Tyrwhitt 
Cufflinks - BB
PS - RLPL
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty, hopefully by next week temperatures will be warmer than what it was this past week.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty, hopefully by next week temperatures will be warmer than what it was this past week.


After today, I won't be concerned with the temperatures in New York for some two weeks - I am off to South America tomorrow evening.

Today's rather extraordinary rig is due entirely to the Frick Museum, which is having its annual garden party this evening. The theme for this year's event is "The Triumph of Flora" - guests are encouraged to wear festive floral attire, hence today's tie and socks. As it is, it's still rather cool in NYC today for linen, but I am sure that the city will heat up soon.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Battistoni
PS - Roda
Vintage watch chain
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> After today, I won't be concerned with the temperatures in New York for some two weeks - I am off to South America tomorrow evening.
> 
> Today's rather extraordinary rig is due entirely to the Frick Museum, which is having its annual garden party this evening. The theme for this year's event is "The Triumph of Flora" - guests are encouraged to wear festive floral attire, hence today's tie and socks. As it is, it's still rather cool in NYC today for linen, but I am sure that the city will heat up soon.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Hilditch & Key
> Tie - Battistoni
> PS - Roda
> Vintage watch chain
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


I love this entire rig! The hat and shoes really help to make this ensemble pop. Absolutely fantastic sir.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, enjoy your trip to South America.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, enjoy your trip to South America.





Jgarner197 said:


> I love this entire rig! The hat and shoes really help to make this ensemble pop. Absolutely fantastic sir.


Thank you, gentlemen.

As a parting gesture, before I escape from North America for a while, some photos from last night's party. Please enjoy.


----------



## Howard

those are some very nice pictures.


----------



## Jgarner197

Great looking photos Upr!

Happy National Seersucker Day! 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, those shoes and socks turbo charge an outstanding outfit. You are one of the few ever to have dress equal to the museum's elegant and timeless architecture.

Have a fun, safe trip. You'll be missed.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> those are some very nice pictures.





Jgarner197 said:


> Great looking photos Upr!
> 
> Happy National Seersucker Day!





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, those shoes and socks turbo charge an outstanding outfit. You are one of the few ever to have dress equal to the museum's elegant and timeless architecture.
> 
> Have a fun, safe trip. You'll be missed.


Thank you, gentlemen. Jgarner, thanks for keeping up standards here, and posting for National Seersucker Day.

It was an adventure yesterday to walk around New York dressed as I was. I received several spontaneous compliments from people in the street (the majority of them women), and at the party itself, I was compared to Tom Wolfe at least twice (and, happily, never to Colonel Sanders, Tony Manero, or Truman Capote). As "out there" as my attire was, it seems to have gone over well.

This trip will be pretty casual, as Rio and Iguassu Falls are quite warm. Buenos Aires will be cooler, but the city isn't terribly formal, as I remember from my last trip there.

Photos will be taken. See you all after the 22nd.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Jgarner, thanks for keeping up standards here, and posting for National Seersucker Day.
> 
> It was an adventure yesterday to walk around New York dressed as I was. I received several spontaneous compliments from people in the street (the majority of them women), and at the party itself, I was compared to Tom Wolfe at least twice (and, happily, never to Colonel Sanders, Tony Manero, or Truman Capote). As "out there" as my attire was, it seems to have gone over well.
> 
> This trip will be pretty casual, as Rio and Iguassu Falls are quite warm. Buenos Aires will be cooler, but the city isn't terribly formal, as I remember from my last trip there.
> 
> Photos will be taken. See you all after the 22nd.


Have safe travels sir and enjoy yourself!! We all will be awaiting your photos from the trip.


----------



## Flanderian

Some exceptionally handsome summer clothing being worn here!

Upper Crust's total ensemble is remarkably creative and complete. 

Tom Wolfe eat your heart out! :devil:


----------



## kendallr88

Here's what I wore today
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roof

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. Jgarner, thanks for keeping up standards here, and posting for National Seersucker Day.
> 
> It was an adventure yesterday to walk around New York dressed as I was. I received several spontaneous compliments from people in the street (the majority of them women), and at the party itself, I was compared to Tom Wolfe at least twice (and, happily, never to Colonel Sanders, Tony Manero, or Truman Capote). As "out there" as my attire was, it seems to have gone over well.
> 
> This trip will be pretty casual, as Rio and Iguassu Falls are quite warm. Buenos Aires will be cooler, but the city isn't terribly formal, as I remember from my last trip there.
> 
> Photos will be taken. See you all after the 22nd.


Have a happy and safe trip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Me, I'm waiting so patiently 
Lying on the floor
I'm just trying to do my jig-saw puzzle
Waiting for Upr to post once more

or

O Upr, Upr, wherefore art thou Upr
Deny thy vacation and refuse two weeks off
Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn to AAAC
And I'll no longer wear fused suits


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Me, I'm waiting so patiently
> Lying on the floor
> I'm just trying to do my jig-saw puzzle
> Waiting for Upr to post once more
> 
> or
> 
> O Upr, Upr, wherefore art thou Upr
> Deny thy vacation and refuse two weeks off
> Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn to AAAC
> And I'll no longer wear fused suits


Your poetry has touched my heart (or was that gas? Oh, never mind). In any case, I am alive and well, and am living in Argentina, for the next 72 hours. Tonight is an early dinner, then a tango show. Last night was a massive amount of Argentinian beef, with only a half bottle of Malbec to protect my arteries. If I survive, I should be back to regular posts by next Thursday or thereabouts.


----------



## Jimbo2

*Argentina*

Sir Crust has been up to his tricks;
We miss his sartorial pix!
He's in Argentina, and found a cantena
Where drinking with cufflinks don't mix!

Ol' Crusty's gone back to his roots - 
No more of his Charvis and suits.
The tango he's boasting, come Thursday he's posting
His brand new sombrero and boots!

Hurry home, we miss you, Jimbo.:hi:


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

TheoProf said:


>


One cool pic! Which one are you?


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks! I'm in the brown suit (BB suit, Chipp2 Shantung tie, Spier&MacKay shirt, AE for BB suede wingtips (unseen)) posing with my son and daughter. 

Btw, it made me smile that you asked which one was me. Believe it or not I'm 6'1" and that is my son (who's only 13 yrs old). I'm slowly trying to train him in the ways of AAAC. However, at this point he could care less.


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


>


very nice picture Theo.


----------



## CLTesquire

Here we go:











Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Hober
Shoes: Vass museum gold


----------



## CLTesquire

Where is everyone in this thread?









Blazer: Samuelsohn
Trousers: Hertling
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellow Hook
Shoes: Bonafe


----------



## Howard

your outfits are very nice Esquire.


----------



## CLTesquire

Thanks Howard.

Here's today:







Suit: Samuelsohn
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Yellow Hook
Shoes: Bonafe


----------



## wildcat1976

CLTesquire,
Nicely done! Samuelsohn looks great on you and the shirt / tie combinations are excellent.
You seem to favor Bonafe shoes and am curious how you would compare them to other footwear in your collection.


----------



## CLTesquire

wildcat1976 said:


> CLTesquire,
> Nicely done! Samuelsohn looks great on you and the shirt / tie combinations are excellent.
> You seem to favor Bonafe shoes and am curious how you would compare them to other footwear in your collection.


Thanks.

I find Bonafe pretty equivalent to Vass in terms of quality. I had acquired multiple pairs of Bonafe shoes before I really became interested in Vass and to be honest, if I was going to spend $600 give or take on a pair of shoes, I'd probably go with Vass now instead of Bonafe. But I still like them both, have a lot of both, and still like to wear both. I've worn more Bonafe this week because I haven't worn them in a while and am trying to run through the rotation. Also, it's been raining every day so I didn't want to my wear my super nice shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Where is everyone in this thread?


Remain calm, I'm back.

Two things first. I was invited by the people at That Other Website to write a profile of myself, which is currently featured - here's the URL:

https://journal.styleforum.net/member-focus-upr_crust/

Second, courtesy of a poster at That Other Website, I found that my visit to the Frick Garden Party was documented in an unexpected place - here's the URL:

https://www.newyorksocialdiary.com/social-diary/2017/beauty-is-the-signature

Scroll down to the section on the Frick Garden Party, and there is a picture of my husband and myself, with two other gentlemen.

Now, for today's attire, as I was in transit on National Seersucker Day, here is my post-dated entry:

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie: Hilditch and Key
PS - Roda
Cufflinks - Taobao - a gift from fellow poster (and Rio tourist guide) Bernoulli
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## eagle2250

Absolutely stunning. Our pictorial eclipse is over and the satorial 'son' has risen again...what a wonderful way to welcome the first day of summer! Thank you for today's submission, upr_crust, and welcome back. You were missed. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr,

From the purple Swiss dot bowtie to the snuff suede brogues and all that wonderful seersucker in between - you returned with a bang. And nice profile piece and shots from the Frick, thank you for sharing. 

Also, IMHO, seersucker, like linen, looks better a bit rumpled as your trousers are above. I'm not talking about "slept in and wrinkled beyond hope," just a bit not-perfect, a bit casual - like your pants are right now. 

Hope the trip was great and welcome back.


----------



## Jgarner197

Most excellent to have you back Upr!! What a perfect belated entry for National Seersucker Day!! You look fantastic as always sir.


----------



## Jgarner197

Wanted to try the spectators again with a darker color. This time with a brown trouser.

Jacket-Hickey Freeman
Shirt-Nordstrom 
Tie-Brioni
PS-Robert Talbott 
Trousers-Canali
Shoes-AE 
Hat-Stetson Whippet Premier







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Howard

nice to have you back Crusty, how was your trip?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Our pictorial eclipse is over and the satorial 'son' has risen again...what a wonderful way to welcome the first day of summer! Thank you for today's submission, upr_crust, and welcome back. You were missed. :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> Upr,
> 
> From the purple Swiss dot bowtie to the snuff suede brogues and all that wonderful seersucker in between - you returned with a bang. And nice profile piece and shots from the Frick, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Also, IMHO, seersucker, like linen, looks better a bit rumpled as your trousers are above. I'm not talking about "slept in and wrinkled beyond hope," just a bit not-perfect, a bit casual - like your pants are right now.
> 
> Hope the trip was great and welcome back.





Jgarner197 said:


> Most excellent to have you back Upr!! What a perfect belated entry for National Seersucker Day!! You look fantastic as always sir.





Howard said:


> nice to have you back Crusty, how was your trip?


Thank you, gentlemen, for the warm welcome back from lands far away. The trip was fun, though very fattening - two countries with a long tradition of the consumption of large amounts of red meat, and Argentina, the added calories of dulce de leche, which is spread over all sorts of things.

Today is to be rainy by the afternoon, and is otherwise warm and humid, so the footwear shown is not the footwear to be worn. Coming home empty-handed from Brazil and Argentina, Wednesday afternoon, I headed straight for Paul Stuart, and their semi-annual clearance sale. The result is today's pair of shoes.

Shirt and trousers - BB
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed,
you have added a memorably handsome pair of kicks to the upr crust stable! As for the rest of today's rig, you wear the relaxed look well. Nicely done. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit, Does Paul Stuart have a website? I need to spend some money.


----------



## Jgarner197

Nothing like working on a Saturday

Jacket-HSM GT
trousers-Canali
Shirt/tie/ps/braces- BB
shoes-Cole Haan
Hat-Stetson Norwood Panama







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Working on a Saturday does have it's downside, but you were certainly well dressed and looking pretty spiffy while doing so! I particularly like the Topper...been a fan of Stetson's Temple Hats for years. Here's hoping you get to enjoy the rest of the weekend. :thumbs-up:


----------



## denace_mennis

I figured I'd give this a try today.
Navy Jacket from Tommy Hilfiger
Linen-silk blend tie from Calvin Klein
White pocket square
White point collar poplin shirt
Khaki chinos from Gap
Allen Edmond Park Avenues in Oxblood
And to top it off, a violin tie pin gifted to me by aunt when I started playing several years ago.

I'd love suggestions and critiques.

Dennis




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue suede shoes

Howard said:


> very nice outfit, Does Paul Stuart have a website? I need to spend some money.


For the money that is burning a hole in your pocket:

https://www.paulstuart.com

But if I lived as close as you, I would visit their Manhattan store on one of your days off.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Upr, I like all of your posts and clothes, but I must say, those shoes are particularly nice!!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Working on a Saturday does have it's downside, but you were certainly well dressed and looking pretty spiffy while doing so! I particularly like the Topper...been a fan of Stetson's Temple Hats for years. Here's hoping you get to enjoy the rest of the weekend. :thumbs-up:


Thank you very much for the kind words Eagle! Worked very briefly today to clean a few things up but managed to enjoy the rest of the day. Hopefully you enjoyed your weekend as well


----------



## upr_crust

blue suede shoes said:


> Upr, I like all of your posts and clothes, but I must say, those shoes are particularly nice!!


Thank you. I'll be wearing them for real very soon.

Howard, my advice in re: Paul Stuart, is to look at the prices listed on their website first, so that you can see if they fit within your budget of what you want to spend.

Recycling yesterday's attire for brunch.

Jacket - Samuelsohn, via Saks
Trousers - BB
Shirt - The Shirt Store (now defunct)
Tie - Seigo, NYC
Cufflinks - Saks Off Fifth, Folsom, CA
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Magnanni via Bergdorf Goodman









Lifestyle photos from my recent trip to South America - views from atop Corcavado, in Rio; Puerto Madero, in Buenos Aires; and Iguazu Falls, northern Argentina.


----------



## Howard

blue suede shoes said:


> For the money that is burning a hole in your pocket:
> 
> https://www.paulstuart.com
> 
> But if I lived as close as you, I would visit their Manhattan store on one of your days off.


I'd rather shop online instead.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, those are beautiful places you visited, the last picture looks like Niagara Falls,Have you ever been there before?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, those are beautiful places you visited, the last picture looks like Niagara Falls,Have you ever been there before?


I have been to Niagara Falls, and Iguazu is prettier - Iguazu do not have quite as much water falling over them as Niagara, but the surrounding rain forest is much lovelier than the junk that has been built around Niagara.


----------



## 7055

Summer Wedding:










Outdoor art museum





Can you tell me what you think of these shoes? Can they be worn with shorts? What do you call these types of shoes? Bucks?


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and the weather is clearing, and is alleged to be nice today. We shall see . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - BB


----------



## Howard

very nice suit Crusty, where do you plan on going for the next trip?


----------



## eagle2250

7055 said:


> ..................
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what you think of these shoes? Can they be worn with shorts? What do you call these types of shoes? Bucks?


Answering your questions in the order asked: 1) Not much; 2) Indeed they can be worn with shorts, as you are already doing it(!) ; and 3) they appear to me to be the progeny of a pair of suede bucks being bred with a pair of tennis shoes. Seriously, the shoes look to be very comfortable, but the design is just not for me. However if you like them, you should enjoy them. In your other photos, your rigs are looking pretty darned good! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice suit Crusty, where do you plan on going for the next trip?


I'm still recovering from getting back from South America (there was an unexpectedly long layover in Rio - nearly 12 hours), and I've not thought about where next I'd like to travel. I am sure that I will think of some exotic locale which next to visit.


----------



## 7055

eagle2250 said:


> Answering your questions in the order asked: 1) Not much; 2) Indeed they can be worn with shorts, as you are already doing it(!) ; and 3) they appear to me to be the progeny of a pair of suede bucks being bred with a pair of tennis shoes. Seriously, the shoes look to be very comfortable, but the design is just not for me. However if you like them, you should enjoy them. In your other photos, your rigs are looking pretty darned good! :thumbs-up:


Thanks, and yea that's what I was wondering. I guess they are an offshoot of bucks. What are normal bucks typically worn with?


----------



## FLMike

7055 said:


> Thanks, and yea that's what I was wondering. I guess they are an offshoot of bucks. What are normal bucks typically worn with?


When I hear "bucks", there are only two variations I consider true bucks....tan suede "dirty" bucks with red rubber sole, and white bucks with same sole. For those who know what they're doing, dirty bucks can be worn with everything from shorts and a polo (sockless) to a seersucker suit. Certainly with khakis and jeans.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

A brilliant sunny day in NYC with mild temperatures and low humidity, which will not be the case by the weekend, so I am re-using my attire from the Frick Garden Party once more, before wearing a three-piece suit (even in linen) will be an exercise in sweatiness.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Battistoni
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
PS - Ike Behar
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Carmina, via The Armoury, NYC
Hat - Christys, via Thomas Farthing, London


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> I'm still recovering from getting back from South America (there was an unexpectedly long layover in Rio - nearly 12 hours), and I've not thought about where next I'd like to travel. I am sure that I will think of some exotic locale which next to visit.


What was the weather in South America?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> What was the weather in South America?


Rio was warm - temperatures in the 70's and 80's, even though it was the end of autumn there. Buenos Aires was much cooler - average high temperatures were in the 50's and low 60's. Iguazu was warm the day we arrived, but turned quite cool the full day we were there, highs only in the 50's.

After yesterday's elaborate attire, and with heat and humidity rising in NYC, I've opted for simpler clothes for today.

Jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt and trousers - BB
PS - Drake's, via The Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Cole-Haan







Lifestyle photos from Buenos Aires - me curating a piece of modern sculpture at the Museon Nacional des Bellas Artes de Argentina, then me curating a slice of Torta Mendocina, in the restaurant of the Museo de Arte LatinoAmericano of Buenos Aires (MALBA).


----------



## Howard

that looks like a delicious piece of pie, Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> that looks like a delicious piece of pie, Crusty.


The pie (or cake - don't rightly know which term applies) consists of eight layers of thin crispy pastry, with layers of dulche de leche (caramelized sweetened condensed milk) in between, with Italian meringue on top. It is VERY sweet.

The weather is to be hot and humid today, and as it's Friday, I've opted for casual.

Shirt and trousers (both linen) - BB
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## eagle2250

^^upr_crust:

You are looking splendid as always, but I absolutely love the Spectators! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^upr_crust:
> 
> You are looking splendid as always, but I absolutely love the Spectators! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle. The spectators were an impulse buy several years ago while I was on vacation in London. I had never owned a pair of two-toned shoes before, and today's shoes appealed to me, so I bought them. They go very well with linen trousers in neutral tones.


----------



## wildcat1976

kendallr88,

Nicely done!


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the shoes are outstanding. Any idea who makes them for Tyrwhitt?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the shoes are outstanding. Any idea who makes them for Tyrwhitt?


I am not absolutely sure who made them for Tyrwhitt (the shoes were acquired several years ago), but I believed at the time that they were made by Barker. A quick check of the website for Pediwear seems to point to Barker as manufacturer - certainly, the broguing pattern on the toe for the MTO version of their two-tone leather/suede combo shoe matches that of the broguing on mine. They are marked as having been made in England, certainly.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I am not absolutely sure who made them for Tyrwhitt (the shoes were acquired several years ago), but I believed at the time that they were made by Barker. A quick check of the website for Pediwear seems to point to Barker as manufacturer - certainly, the broguing pattern on the toe for the MTO version of their two-tone leather/suede combo shoe matches that of the broguing on mine. They are marked as having been made in England, certainly.


Thank you, might cause me to up my not-great opinion of Tyrwhitt. Those shoes are spot on and, if Barkers, probably decently made.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you, might cause me to up my not-great opinion of Tyrwhitt. Those shoes are spot on and, if Barkers, probably decently made.


Tyrwhitt has always maintained two levels of quality in their shoes - their low end ones (made God only knows where), and their better ones, which tend to be re-branded shoes from British makers - Loake and Barkers (mostly Loake), I suspect. How many of either variety they sell, I do not know, though they sell shoes only in one or two branches of their stores in Manhattan (the 49th St/Seventh Ave store, and perhaps the one at Brookfield Place).


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty, just wondering, have you ever worn short sleeves before? Don't you seem hot in long sleeves?


----------



## kendallr88

wildcat1976 said:


> kendallr88,
> 
> Nicely done!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice look Crusty, just wondering, have you ever worn short sleeves before? Don't you seem hot in long sleeves?


As it was, Friday's shirt is made of linen, but even then I rolled my sleeves up by the afternoon. Perhaps today's shirt is more to your taste, Howard.

It's to be a very quiet day at the office today, and hot and humid here in NYC as well, so I am "dressed down" for the occasion.

Shirt and trousers - BB
Shoes - Alden


----------



## Kyle76

Perfect, Crusty! You can get in a quick nine after work!


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> Perfect, Crusty! You can get in a quick nine after work!


That would require me to learn how to play golf, a skill set which I do not in any way possess .


----------



## Kyle76

upr_crust said:


> That would require me to learn how to play golf, a skill set which I do not in any way possess .


Ha! Neither do I, yet curiously I still play.


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> Ha! Neither do I, yet curiously I still play.


I am given to understand that this is not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## Howard

very nice look Crusty, Do you feel comfortable enough?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice look Crusty, Do you feel comfortable enough?


Yes, thank you, Howard, I was comfortable enough.

The weather has cooled a bit in NYC, and I've opted to go back to being suited, albeit in seersucker.

Suit & shirt - BB
Tie - Michelsons of London, via Thomas Farthing, London
Shoes - New & Lingwood


----------



## Howard

very nice color Crusty.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from trad, but I felt like this might work over here better. Back in the office:












RL linen jacket/linen pants - Brooks OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - AE Broadstreets


----------



## upr_crust

The weather stays moderate, and I've a business function to attend after work, so I continue to be suited.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet (new - byproduct of current clearance sales)
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg Collection, London
Braces - New & Lingwood
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## ran23

At least 100 today, will forgo the shirt & tie and go with a Navy Polo over white chinos.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise, 
we could be twins...this AM I paired a BB navy knit polo shirt with a pair of khaki hued chinos, all built on a foundation of Quoddy Trail Boat Shoes! Great minds must indeed think alike. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Will you be going out to dinner afterwards Crusty?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Will you be going out to dinner afterwards Crusty?


There were enough hors d'oeuvres at the party to make up for dinner - I did not go hungry.

The morning after the evening before - a work social event where the food and the alcohol were freely available. I have survived, albeit a bit weary from the celebrations of last night.

Sports jacket - BB MTM
Shirt and trousers - BB
Bow tie - JAB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Emilly

Very nice looking elegant!


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, and a fair day with low humidity - a good day to get dressed up.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Faux-roni (a fake Brioni - a waggish gift from my good friend Bernoulli, courtesy of Taobao)
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard

a very nice bow tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> a very nice bow tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

This evening, I am supposed to taking a boat ride around New York Harbor, on a vintage yacht, the guest of the downtown branch of Saks. Meanwhile, the day is to be quite warm and humid, with chances of thunderstorms - not an auspicious day to be on the water, but so be it.

As it is to be warm and humid, I've opted for no tie, and as I'll be on a sailing ship, I've also opted for rubber-soled shoes - wooden decks and leather soles do not mix well, in my experience.

Jacket - Samuelsohn, via Saks 
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - To Boot New York, via Saks


----------



## Howard

It's good that you're not wearing a tie Crusty cause it will be very hot and humid.


----------



## eagle2250

^^No tie, perhaps, 
but upr_crust is looking 'very dapper,' as always! :thumbs-up:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> It's good that you're not wearing a tie Crusty cause it will be very hot and humid.


Hence the lack of tie .



eagle2250 said:


> ^^No tie, perhaps,
> but upr_crust is looking 'very dapper,' as always! :thumbs-up:


And you, living in Florida, would know exactly how hard it is to look dapper in hot, humid weather. Thank you!.


----------



## Kyle76

How about some cruise pictures later on, Mr. Crust?


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> How about some cruise pictures later on Mr. Crust?


We will see what my phone camera can produce . . .


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> How about some cruise pictures later on, Mr. Crust?


Alas, the cruise was not to be - cancelled for threat of inclement weather (flash thunderstorms on a yacht with no enclosures above deck is not a fun thing to experience).

The weather continues hot and humid, and I am foregoing a jacket as well - recycling what I wore to brunch on Sunday.

Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Trousers, cufflinks & shoes - BB


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, it will be hot and humid by tomorrow so it's good that you forwent the jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, it will be hot and humid by tomorrow so it's good that you forwent the jacket.


Yes - for today, it's khakis and polo shirt, an ensemble so un-noteworthy I have not photographed it for publication. Let someone in a cooler clime post a photo today.


----------



## upr_crust

It's much cooler, albeit rainy, today in NYC, and I've opted for "business casual" of a sort. On the way home from work, I am picking up tailored swag from the current Paul Stuart sale - a suit and a sports jacket, which will be photographed and posted next week sometime.

Sports jacket - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt & trousers - BB
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Macgill, via Botticelli, NYC


----------



## antoniofer

I really like your style, especially the socks (I am a little crazy about them). I usually buy them here. They have so many great options, and the quality is stunning. https://pedemeia.pt/


----------



## Howard

I like the pocket square and socks they both match perfectly.


----------



## upr_crust

antoniofer said:


> I really like your style, especially the socks (I am a little crazy about them). I usually buy them here. They have so many great options, and the quality is stunning. https://pedemeia.pt/





Howard said:


> I like the pocket square and socks they both match perfectly.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Some swag from the latest sale at Paul Stuart - new suit, new tie . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## wildcat1976

upr,
Great suit and the bow tie is outstanding!


----------



## Kyle76

B&W houndstooth pattern is a favorite of mine. Just got a pair of trousers in a nearly identical fabric.


----------



## Howard

I like the bow tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

wildcat1976 said:


> upr,
> Great suit and the bow tie is outstanding!





Kyle76 said:


> B&W houndstooth pattern is a favorite of mine. Just got a pair of trousers in a nearly identical fabric.





Howard said:


> I like the bow tie Crusty.


Thank you, gentlemen.

A full day ahead, even without going to the office - a few early morning errands, then the closing for the sale of my old apartment, a visit to my broker, then an early evening dinner to celebrate the sale.

Today's jacket is another piece of swag from the latest sale at Paul Stuart.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
Bow tie - PRL
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Carmina, via the Armoury, NYC


----------



## Howard

Crusty, hope you're wearing something light for the next few days cause it will be hot and humid.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr,

There are tons of kids going around looking for the balls that you just knocked out of the park. I did not think your wardrobe could be improved. I stand corrected. The pattern on the suit and the color on the jacket are simply stunning. Do you mind if I steal it for my next "projects"?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, hope you're wearing something light for the next few days cause it will be hot and humid.


No worries there - tomorrow will be khakis and a polo shirt (most likely undocumented, as there is nothing of interest to be seen seeing me in a polo shirt and khakis).



bernoulli said:


> Upr,
> 
> There are tons of kids going around looking for the balls that you just knocked out of the park. I did not think your wardrobe could be improved. I stand corrected. The pattern on the suit and the color on the jacket are simply stunning. Do you mind if I steal it for my next "projects"?


Bernoulli, you are always welcome to take inspiration from anything that I wear, and I hardly invented black/white houndstooth or blue/brown windowpane, so I can't claim copyright infringement, now, can i?  I would be greatly flattered if echoes of my modest efforts made their way into your wardrobe.


----------



## barca10

upr_crust said:


>


Love those shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

barca10 said:


> Love those shoes.


Thank you.

The weather today in NYC is to be hot and steamy, and I'd not be wearing a jacket or tie were it not that I'm attending yet another book party for "We Are Dandy" this evening. One supposes that one should look the part at a gathering that will be, I am sure, full of self-styled dandies and such. Seersucker is the only solution to this design problem.

Suit, shirt, tie - BB
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Seifter Associates


----------



## Howard

Crusty, nice color choice.


----------



## no_surrender

Looking great, as always. But OMG those shoes! I'm absolutely loving the pairing with socks and suit!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, nice color choice.


Thank you, Howard.



no_surrender said:


> Looking great, as always. But OMG those shoes! I'm absolutely loving the pairing with socks and suit!


Thank you. Just a case of looking at my shoe closet, and saying "Gee, I've not worn those in a while - let's wear them, then."


----------



## upr_crust

Didya miss me?

It has finally cooled off enough in NYC, and has cleared such that it's worth getting dressed up again.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Howard

How have you been Crusty? It's been a few days.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How have you been Crusty? It's been a few days.


I've been fine, Howard, and now that it's cooler weather in NYC, I can dress properly again . . .

New swag - my first shirt from Charvet, courtesy of a sale at Saks.

Suit - BB
Shirt & tie - Charvet
PS - PRL
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## Howard

Crusty, it's not going to stay cooler, by next week heat and humidity will return as this cooler weather will be short-lived.


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust: Your new shirt is fine, but your TIE! Wowser! TWO thumbs up, sir.


----------



## son of brummell

Upr Crust, I like the suit's cloth. Quite nice.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, it's not going to stay cooler, by next week heat and humidity will return as this cooler weather will be short-lived.


Indeed, thus I will have ti dress nicely while I still can without sweltering.



Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust: Your new shirt is fine, but your TIE! Wowser! TWO thumbs up, sir.


Thank you Jimbo - I believe you've expressed your admiration for yesterday's tie previously - no crime in that, in that it's one of my favorite Charvets.



son of brummell said:


> Upr Crust, I like the suit's cloth. Quite nice.


Thank you Brummell. I am often seduced into buying garments on the basis of how much I like the cloth from which they're made.

A second showing for today's sports jacket, a first showing for today's shoes . . .

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
Tie - Zegna
PS - vintage Christian Dior
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust:
Perfect! Your rig is perfect in every way...as always, but those shoes, the navy tasseled loafers, are destined to be forever remembered. :thumbs-up:


----------



## ran23

already in the high 80's. Light blue Blazer with khakis and blue BD shirt and red stripe seersucker tie. brown brogues and belt.


----------



## Howard

very nice shoes Crusty, don't remember the last time I saw tassels on shoes.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> upr_crust:
> Perfect! Your rig is perfect in every way...as always, but those shoes, the navy tasseled loafers, are destined to be forever remembered. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle - a lucky day at the sale, it seems . . .



Howard said:


> very nice shoes Crusty, don't remember the last time I saw tassels on shoes.


Tassel loafers have gone a bit out of fashion of late, but they'll come back, I am sure.


----------



## upr_crust

A day of abundant sunshine and low humidity - an opportunity to "play with a new toy" (my newest suit).

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Ike Behar
Tie - Faux-mes (another waggish gift from my good friend Bernoulli, courtesy of Taobao in China)
Cufflinks - The St. Petersburg Collection, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

That's a very nice tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> That's a very nice tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

A day predicted to be quite warm and humid here in NYC. For the first time, I'm wearing my linen suit without its waistcoat (a most illogical accessory, from a climatic point of view, but it looks nice), attempting to get one more wearing out of it before it revisits the dry cleaner.

Suit, shirt, and PS - BB
Tie - PRL
Shoes - Tyrwhitt


----------



## Howard

Crusty, shouldn't you wear a lighter shade dress shirt that keeps you from perspiring?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, shouldn't you wear a lighter shade dress shirt that keeps you from perspiring?


A white shirt would show less perspiration, but I wanted to wear a blue shirt today, so, whatever perspiration shows, it shows .


----------



## no_surrender

Crusty, Your last two ensembles have been fantastic! I look forward to your posts and hope to one day look as comfortable as you in a suit. Dressing in the mornings must be such a pleasure for you. Thank you for always taking the time to share with us.

Kevin


----------



## upr_crust

no_surrender said:


> Crusty, Your last two ensembles have been fantastic! I look forward to your posts and hope to one day look as comfortable as you in a suit. Dressing in the mornings must be such a pleasure for you. Thank you for always taking the time to share with us.
> 
> Kevin


Thank you, Kevin. It's good to know that my postings do more than simply salve my ego . I am glad that others enjoy them, and yes, every day is a new design problem - how to attractively upholster my aging carcass in an interesting manner.

Jacket but no tie - too warm and humid for such a thing . . .

Jacket - BB MTM
Shirt, trousers, shoes - BB
PS - no name brand


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> A white shirt would show less perspiration, but I wanted to wear a blue shirt today, so, whatever perspiration shows, it shows .


Exactly, if you would've worn a darker color, more perspiration would show.


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## TheBigOne

I like that suit...


----------



## FLMike

TheBigOne said:


> I like that suit...


Thank you.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice ensemble Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Sitting indoors this morning, waiting for the thunderstorm to blow through midtown Manhattan. I can see blue sky due west of me, but I cannot see One World Trade to the south, obscured by lashings of rain.

Today's attire is an ensemble that is fast becoming a summer favorite - today's sports jacket, linen trousers, and today's suede loafers. My apologies if it has been repeated too often of late.

Sports jacket & shoes - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt, trousers, bow tie - BB
PS - no name brand


----------



## Howard

very nice loafers Crusty, they look like slippers.


----------



## Claybuster

upr_crust said:


> A second showing for today's sports jacket, a first showing for today's shoes . . .
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Tie - Zegna
> PS - vintage Christian Dior
> Shoes - Paul Stuart


Absolutely love those shoes!!!!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice loafers Crusty, they look like slippers.





Claybuster said:


> Absolutely love those shoes!!!!


Thank you, gentlemen.

Overcast, cool and grey today in NYC - perfect day to go monochrome, with a new tie from Charvet - the least colorful Charvet tie in existence, I suspect.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust,
I love the color and texture of that tie with your suit; understated and classy.


----------



## Jgarner197

The wife and I out to celebrate her being 14 weeks pregnant with our second child, and being able to get a babysitter!  Not sure I attached this correctly but oh well I tried, lol.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty.





wildcat1976 said:


> upr_crust,
> I love the color and texture of that tie with your suit; understated and classy.


Thank you, gentlemen.



Jgarner197 said:


> The wife and I out to celebrate her being 14 weeks pregnant with our second child, and being able to get a babysitter!  Not sure I attached this correctly but oh well I tried, lol.


The photo did appear on the posting, and congratulations on Fatherhood 2.0.

All over me like a cheap suit, as the expression goes . . .

Suit - JAB Joseph
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Harrods
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Jimbo2

Very nice from head to toe, Sir Crust! IMO, the star(s) of today's show is your new bow tie and the wonderful shoes! Yesterday's shoes were equally as beautiful.


----------



## DCR

Jgarner197 said:


> View attachment 17351
> 
> 
> The wife and I out to celebrate her being 14 weeks pregnant with our second child, and being able to get a babysitter!  Not sure I attached this correctly but oh well I tried, lol.


Congratulations, 2 kids is 3 times the work though. Where did you get the boater?


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Very nice from head to toe, Sir Crust! IMO, the star(s) of today's show is your new bow tie and the wonderful shoes! Yesterday's shoes were equally as beautiful.


Thank you, Jimbo. Today's attire was formulated from the bow tie outwards - it determined which shirt, and then which suit I chose to wear. Today's shoes got picked because I hadn't worn them in a long while, and decided they needed an airing. Yesterday's shoes were a lucky find - a sale item found while looking for another style shoe while in Paris on vacation in 2015.


----------



## Jgarner197

DCR said:


> Congratulations, 2 kids is 3 times the work though. Where did you get the boater?


Thank you very kindly sir. Haha, that was what I told my wife but she was determined to have a second!  I picked this one up on clearance from an obscure website online (cannot recall the exact site) for $30. I have a vintage one from the 1950s as well that I picked up on ebay. This one needed a little work after shipping, so I flattened the brim and made it a little more rigid with some steam.


----------



## FLMike

Jgarner197 said:


> View attachment 17351
> 
> 
> The wife and I out to celebrate her being 14 weeks pregnant with our second child, and being able to get a babysitter!  Not sure I attached this correctly but oh well I tried, lol.


Congrats on the pending new addition. As for the outfit, it comes off as a good bit "costumey" to me. In fact, I wore the same hat and similar spectators to the party that followed a hickory golf tournament at our club earlier this year. I'm sure the outfit garnered (haha) plenty of looks....so there's that.


----------



## Howard

Jgarner197 said:


> View attachment 17351
> 
> 
> The wife and I out to celebrate her being 14 weeks pregnant with our second child, and being able to get a babysitter!  Not sure I attached this correctly but oh well I tried, lol.


I like it, very hip.


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> Congrats on the pending new addition. As for the outfit, it comes off as a good bit "costumey" to me. In fact, I wore the same hat and similar spectators to the party that followed a hickory golf tournament at our club earlier this year. I'm sure the outfit garnered (haha) plenty of looks....so there's that.


Thank you Mike! When I wear a boater I tend to get the "costumey" response on occasion. If I wear a boater it is hard for me to wear it without taking a more period approach to the entire outfit. As anything else just doesn't "feel" right to me. So I guess what I am getting at is I was going for a more vintage look and period correct match on purpose. Nice play on words, lol! To be completely honest you are right I got a ton of looks and comments on this get up from all ages and both sexes. In fact two separate women stopped my wife at dinner to compliment me and tell her I looked "stunning". Another woman stopped me in the parking lot and said she "loved it" and had her husband take a picture of us together, lol.


----------



## Jgarner197

Howard said:


> I like it, very hip.


Thank you very very kindly Howard!


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, sunny, bright, and mild - another perfect day to get up to some sartorial mischief.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - no name brand
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, is that Brooks Brothers shirt pink colored?


----------



## Jgarner197

Looking fantastic Mr. Crust!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, is that Brooks Brothers shirt pink colored?


Your monitor is correctly calibrated - today's shirt is pink.



Jgarner197 said:


> Looking fantastic Mr. Crust!


Thank you, Jgarner!


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and still sunny, dry and mild in NYC.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Turnbull & Asser
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - BB Peals


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## ran23

Still a hot summer day here: Light blue summer blazer, ecru shirt BD with blue pattern linen tie, white chinos and black and brown loafers. brown alligator.


----------



## Jeroen1001

Very nice indeed. I like the hat with the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

The start of another week. The weather in NYC is creeping back towards typical August weather, though I will attempt to ignore this as much as is possible.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett, London
Cufflinks - Simon Carter, via Fortnum's, London
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Howard

very nice purple tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.





Howard said:


> very nice purple tie Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## bernoulli

Upr. Absolutely great ensemble, as always. I really like the drape of your Phineas Cole suits, but this one seems a bit better, if that is possible. Does it feel more comfortable than other PC suits?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr. Absolutely great ensemble, as always. I really like the drape of your Phineas Cole suits, but this one seems a bit better, if that is possible. Does it feel more comfortable than other PC suits?


Ironically enough, this was the first Phineas Cole suit that I bought, and I recently had it taken in at the waist, and had the trousers tapered. As for comfort, it would be more comfortable if I hadn't been such a willing participant in Restaurant Week here in NYC (which actually lasts some four weeks) - I am up about five pounds or so from my ideal weight. I believe that I'll be wearing another PC suit tomorrow, a more recent purchase. We can see if I look better or worse in the newer one.


----------



## RaulM

Hackett london´s suit


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, I leave it to you to decide if today's Phineas Cole suit fits me better than yesterday's. I will be interested in your views.

The weather is warming up a bit in NYC, but as I have a lunch date with a visitor from "across the pond", I thought that I would make the effort, and dress for the occasion. As it is, I've not worn this suit since sometime last year, and it is overdue an airing.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

Crusty, you should bring an umbrella cause it might thunderstorm later, it's always good to be prepared.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, you should bring an umbrella cause it might thunderstorm later, it's always good to be prepared.


Don't worry - I always carry an umbrella with me to work, just in case. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## bernoulli

upr, I do think yesterday's suit, after the alterations, fits a tad better. I do like today's ensemble a lot, of course, especially the shoes and the Charvet-est of your ties.


----------



## ran23

As I put on brown chinos, tan and white check shirt and khaki golf jacket, I realized I was in Fall colours. just to the grocery store.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> upr, I do think yesterday's suit, after the alterations, fits a tad better. I do like today's ensemble a lot, of course, especially the shoes and the Charvet-est of your ties.


It must be a measure of the two kilos I gained (and have been having trouble losing) from my visit to South America in June - too much red meat, red wine, and dulce de leche - that the other suit fits better. Either that, or the extended shoulders of Monday's suit make a better appearance on me than yesterday's suit.

Yesterday's tie was hardly my loudest Charvet - give me a few days, and I can come up with something more garish .


----------



## upr_crust

It is interesting to see how one's wardrobe can demarcate the march of Time. Today's suit was bought eight years ago, and at the time, it was the slimmest fit suit into which I could comfortably fit. Now, it's a more generous fit than others in my wardrobe, and the jacket length is about an inch longer than I consider optimal for myself. (I must confess that, prior to posting in these fora, I had never considered jacket length in terms of optimizing one's proportions.)

Today's shirt is even older - some 14 years old, a byproduct of my first MTM suit, made at Brooks, and fitted by Martin Greenfield. I was under the mistaken impression that I needed the longest point shirt collars to contrast with my rather round face. Times have changed, and my face, happily, is less round. In order to wear today's shirt effectively, I've had to resort to using a collar bar.

Suit - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Wedgwood, via Harrods, Heathrow Terminal 3
PS - vintage no name brand
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's, Boston


----------



## drlivingston

I can always look back and say that I gave @upr_crust his first "like" on AAAC.


----------



## upr_crust

drlivingston said:


> I can always look back and say that I gave @upr_crust his first "like" on AAAC.


And, I believe, I have just returned the favor :beer:.


----------



## Kyle76

It's great to be able to see upr_crust's pictures on my work computer now!


----------



## Howard

love the tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> It's great to be able to see upr_crust's pictures on my work computer now!





Howard said:


> love the tie Crusty.


Since I no longer need to use Photobucket to post photos here, you'll be able to see my photos regardless of your employer's filter, Kyle76.

Thank you, Howard.


----------



## upr_crust

Sunny clothes for a rainy day. The weather today in NYC is predicted to be rainy all day, but, as Husband and I have a dinner date with a friend at Le Cirque this evening, defensive dressing (i.e. jeans and sneakers) is not an option. Next best thing is attire suited to the weather, and on the short list to go to the dry cleaner very soon.

Any resemblance between myself and the Swedish flag today is purely coincidental.

Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
Shirt - BB
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Budd, London
PS - no name brand
Shoes - C & J


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has turned cool in NYC - a fall preview, both in meteorology and in attire. Today's shoes are new, a byproduct of the clearance sale at Paul Stuart's.

Suit, shirt, and PS - BB (suit is BB MTM)
Tie - Hilditch & Key
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

The weather continues to be cool (for August), sunny and dry - ending the week with a more colorful suit.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - no name brand
Braces - BB
Boots - Paul Stuart


----------



## Kyle76

Love the Chelsea boots, Crusty!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Are those Chelsea boots or Jodhpur Boots? :icon_scratch: In either case, they are memorably handsome kicks!


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Are those Chelsea boots or Jodhpur Boots? :icon_scratch: In either case, they are memorably handsome kicks!


These boots are more jodhpurs than Chelseas - there are no elastic gores on the side, though the strap and buckle are only on the outside, rather than a strap that wraps around the ankle, as with a proper pair of jodhpurs. (I have a pair in black, Cheaneys, that I bought in Harrods several years ago - they will make it into rotation later this fall, I am sure.)

Thank you, in any case, for the compliment!


----------



## Kyle76

I looked closely and could've sworn that was an elastic panel, but the angle makes it difficult to tell. Kudos either way! We're having a cookout at work today, so I'm wearing my Luccheses.


----------



## upr_crust

Kyle76 said:


> I looked closely and could've sworn that was an elastic panel, but the angle makes it difficult to tell. Kudos either way! We're having a cookout at work today, so I'm wearing my Luccheses.


I hope that your cookout went well, and a proper pair of Luccheses would be a nice addition to my wardrobe, even as much as my style doesn't necessarily accommodate cowboy boots (though it has in the past).


----------



## Howard

very nice bowtie Crusty.


----------



## ran23

National Bow tie Day August 28


----------



## upr_crust

ran23 said:


> National Bow tie Day August 28


Duly noted, and will comply.


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos




----------



## Chris Giakoumakos




----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

Sorry for the sideways pic! Experimenting uploading pics from the phone. Anyway, getting ready to go watch the fight (yeah, THE fight) at a friends house, with my wife and kids. Wearing AE sea island blue sueds, BB shirt,501 Levis, Casio Oceanus watch (yeah, thats a 500$ Casio!!) and BB Kiel James Patrick whatever this thing is called on my wrist


----------



## upr_crust

Today is National Bow Tie Day (or so says the website), hence today's choice of neckwear.

#nationalbowtieday

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Harvie & Hudson, London
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

Is it me Crusty or are you wearing 2 different suits or was that just the light reflection? It's like the first one you're wearing brown and the other is gray.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Is it me Crusty or are you wearing 2 different suits or was that just the light reflection? It's like the first one you're wearing brown and the other is gray.


Photo reproduction in the Internet age does odd things to colors on occasion. Rest assured that I am wearing only one suit today, and as far as I can see in real life, it's grey.


----------



## winghus

Howard said:


> Is it me Crusty or are you wearing 2 different suits or was that just the light reflection? It's like the first one you're wearing brown and the other is gray.


In the photos in front of the mirror you can see he's being lit by the overhead fixture. In the sitting picture the light looks like natural light from a window he is facing. The two different light sources have a different coloring to them which affects the look of the cloth.


----------



## Jgarner197

Didn't get around to posting this yesterday for "National Bow Tie day".


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, with the return of sun to NYC, and mild temperatures.

Suit, shirt and tie - BB
Cufflinks - Thomas Pink
PS - PRL
Shoes - C & J


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and the weather is to warm up to almost normal August temperatures, before dropping again tomorrow, so it's the last hurrah for linen trousers today.

Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & trousers - BB
Tie - JAB
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

very nice ensemble Crusty.


----------



## winghus

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and the weather is to warm up to almost normal August temperatures, before dropping again tomorrow, so it's the last hurrah for linen trousers today.
> 
> Jacket - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Tie - JAB
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart


Love the jacket and the shoes crusty. Are the tassels brown or burgundy?


----------



## upr_crust

winghus said:


> Love the jacket and the shoes crusty. Are the tassels brown or burgundy?


The tassels are brown.


----------



## winghus

I have no clue how this got posted in this thread, deleted.


----------



## upr_crust

A much cooler day here in NYC than yesterday - harbinger of autumn, hence the season's first tweed . . .

Jacket, shirt, trousers, shoes & PS - BB
Tie - PRL


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I love the brown suit.


----------



## upr_crust

^^^ Thank you, Howard.

The weather has cooled and cleared here in NYC, so it's back to suits and ties, and for today, new shoes - my first pair of G & G's, via the clearance sale at Paul Stuart's.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the nice sunny bright tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ Thank you, Howard.
> 
> The weather has cooled and cleared here in NYC, so it's back to suits and ties, and for today, new shoes - my first pair of G & G's, via the clearance sale at Paul Stuart's.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 17903
> View attachment 17904
> View attachment 17905
> View attachment 17906
> View attachment 17907


Gaziano & Girling: oh yeah! (does Roger P know about these?)

Edit add: I should have read the new shoe thread first, of course Roger P knows all about them.


----------



## never behind

upr_crust said:


> Sunny clothes for a rainy day. The weather today in NYC is predicted to be rainy all day, but, as Husband and I have a dinner date with a friend at Le Cirque this evening, defensive dressing (i.e. jeans and sneakers) is not an option. Next best thing is attire suited to the weather, and on the short list to go to the dry cleaner very soon.
> 
> Any resemblance between myself and the Swedish flag today is purely coincidental.
> 
> Suit - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Budd, London
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - C & J
> 
> View attachment 17454
> View attachment 17455
> View attachment 17456
> View attachment 17457
> View attachment 17458


Tardy response but I really like this ensemble. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ Thank you, Howard.
> 
> The weather has cooled and cleared here in NYC, so it's back to suits and ties, and for today, new shoes - my first pair of G & G's, via the clearance sale at Paul Stuart's.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 17903
> View attachment 17904
> View attachment 17905
> View attachment 17906
> View attachment 17907


Sir, as always its awesome, specially tie and shoes. But sir one thing I feel there is something strange with first two images, suit is reflecting different pattern not the way it is.


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> Tardy response but I really like this ensemble. Very nice.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!



fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir, as always its awesome, specially tie and shoes. But sir one thing I feel there is something strange with first two images, suit is reflecting different pattern not the way it is.


Very small patterns and digital photographs do not always get along well - the pixiliations get strange depending on scale.

Yesterday, I showed you all the new shoes that I bought on sale at Paul Stuart, and the ones that my husband bought. Well, yesterday afternoon, I threw fiscal probity aside, and bought one of the last remaining pairs of the shoes my husband bought, in my size (for better or worse, my husband and I wear different sizes). Today is how I'm wearing them.

Jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt & trousers - BB
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

very nice bow tie Crusty, is it pre-tied?


----------



## ItalianStyle

I think photo #4 proves that it isn't (unless upr_crust is VERY skilled with Photoshop)...

upr_crust, I have to admire how you always use the same poses. Makes is very easy to compare outfits.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Very small patterns and digital photographs do not always get along well - the pixiliations get strange depending on scale.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed you all the new shoes that I bought on sale at Paul Stuart, and the ones that my husband bought. Well, yesterday afternoon, I threw fiscal probity aside, and bought one of the last remaining pairs of the shoes my husband bought, in my size (for better or worse, my husband and I wear different sizes). Today is how I'm wearing them.
> 
> Jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Bow tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 17926


Great choice


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, on buying the same shoes as your husband - good move, those are beautiful shoes.

RE your new Gaziano & Girling, what do you think of the brand - is it worth full price (doesn't mean you would pay it) or is it only a brand that is worth its sale price?

The distinction is, for example, many things at Brook Brothers are intentionally overpriced so that they can go on sale to what, IMHO, is their "value" price - where you are paying about what the quality is worth versus other brands in the market. Alden, on the other hand, is expensive, but IMHO, is fairly priced at full retail - the quality-price value of its full price is competitive with other brands.

So are G&Gs worth full price or are they marked up so that they can be marked down to their fair-market-value price?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice bow tie Crusty, is it pre-tied?


As noted below, no, Howard, I really have to tie that bow tie every time I wear it. I had to use Youtube to learn how to tie a bow tie, but it has been worth it.



ItalianStyle said:


> I think photo #4 proves that it isn't (unless upr_crust is VERY skilled with Photoshop)...
> 
> upr_crust, I have to admire how you always use the same poses. Makes is very easy to compare outfits.


Thank you. The set series of poses is due to the fact that I take photos early in the morning, often times before full consciousness has set in, so not having to think about poses is a good thing.



Fading Fast said:


> Upr, on buying the same shoes as your husband - good move, those are beautiful shoes.
> 
> RE your new Gaziano & Girling, what do you think of the brand - is it worth full price (doesn't mean you would pay it) or is it only a brand that is worth its sale price?
> 
> The distinction is, for example, many things at Brook Brothers are intentionally overpriced so that they can go on sale to what, IMHO, is their "value" price - where you are paying about what the quality is worth versus other brands in the market. Alden, on the other hand, is expensive, but IMHO, is fairly priced at full retail - the quality-price value of its full price is competitive with other brands.
> 
> So are G&Gs worth full price or are they marked up so that they can be marked down to their fair-market-value price?


It is a very tricky thing to assign an absolute value to a consumer item, though I can say that I am unlikely to ever pay full price for G&G, not as a reflection of the quality of their construction or design (both quite good), but as a reflection of the limits of my own sense of what I am willing to spend on a particular item of clothing. The motivation in buying the G&G's that I did buy was the fact that I had never owned a pair before, they are handsome shoes, and the price at which I was purchasing them was unusually low. I have tried on shoes at G&G's shop in Jermyn St., and, for a pair of their Deco line of shoes, in a style that I cannot resist, I might put aside my fiscal probity and pull the trigger, but that would be a rare day indeed.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> As noted below, no, Howard, I really have to tie that bow tie every time I wear it. I had to use Youtube to learn how to tie a bow tie, but it has been worth it.


I always wished I had a cool story that my father or grandfather taught me how to tie a bow tie as a right of passage... I too learned from YouTube, lol!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I always wished I had a cool story that my father or grandfather taught me how to tie a bow tie as a right of passage... I too learned from YouTube, lol!


Same here - had to learn on my own. However, since it was in the pre-YouTube days, I learned from one of those stupid cards that, in theory, showed, in six or eight panels, the "steps" needed to tie it correctly. Good luck with that - it was brutal. Based on Upr and I being in the same age zip code, he either came to bowties later in life or, like Fred Flintstone, had some animal-powered, stone-based early version of the internet. 

More broadly, I, too, wish I had a cool story about my watch being handed down from my grandfather to my father to me (versus, the truth that my very cool vintage ones - see avatar - come from Ebay) or my dad showing me how to tie a bowtie (instead, as noted, it was the dreaded card), but it is what it is. I do have a neat (best guess) '40s leather dob kit of his that my mom gave me when he passed away - it's as Golden Era as they come and the one thing of his that I have.


----------



## video2

O my God


----------



## video2

upr_crust said:


> ^^^ Thank you, Howard.
> 
> The weather has cooled and cleared here in NYC, so it's back to suits and ties, and for today, new shoes - my first pair of G & G's, via the clearance sale at Paul Stuart's.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Shoes - Gaziano & Girling, via Paul Stuart
> 
> View attachment 17903
> View attachment 17904
> View attachment 17905
> View attachment 17906
> View attachment 17907


Very nice


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> Same here - had to learn on my own. However, since it was in the pre-YouTube days, I learned from one of those stupid cards that, in theory, showed, in six or eight panels, the "steps" needed to tie it correctly. Good luck with that - it was brutal. Based on Upr and I being in the same age zip code, he either came to bowties later in life or, like Fred Flintstone, had some animal-powered, stone-based early version of the internet.
> 
> More broadly, I, too, wish I had a cool story about my watch being handed down from my grandfather to my father to me (versus, the truth that my very cool vintage ones - see avatar - come from Ebay) or my dad showing me how to tie a bowtie (instead, as noted, it was the dreaded card), but it is what it is. I do have a neat (best guess) '40s leather dob kit of his that my mom gave me when he passed away - it's as Golden Era as they come and the one thing of his that I have.


Oh dear those cards were never much help for me. My local Haberdasher gave me a card to start learning on and after several attempts I abandoned it for YouTube lol!


----------



## upr_crust

FF, to satisfy your question as to my proficiency with tying a bow tie, I came to it late in the game, not truly learning how to do so until only a couple of years ago, though the idea of a Stone Age version of the Internet does have its appeal.

For the record, my age zip code increases very soon - less than five weeks away . . .

The beginning of another week, and a tie that I've had for a while, but hadn't yet worn. Still sunny and mild in NYC.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis
Shoes - Paul Stuart


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> *As noted below, no, Howard, I really have to tie that bow tie every time I wear it. I had to use Youtube to learn how to tie a bow tie, but it has been worth it. *
> 
> Thank you. The set series of poses is due to the fact that I take photos early in the morning, often times before full consciousness has set in, so not having to think about poses is a good thing.
> 
> It is a very tricky thing to assign an absolute value to a consumer item, though I can say that I am unlikely to ever pay full price for G&G, not as a reflection of the quality of their construction or design (both quite good), but as a reflection of the limits of my own sense of what I am willing to spend on a particular item of clothing. The motivation in buying the G&G's that I did buy was the fact that I had never owned a pair before, they are handsome shoes, and the price at which I was purchasing them was unusually low. I have tried on shoes at G&G's shop in Jermyn St., and, for a pair of their Deco line of shoes, in a style that I cannot resist, I might put aside my fiscal probity and pull the trigger, but that would be a rare day indeed.


I also learned from YouTube in ways of how to tie a regular tie all by myself, I'm still getting the knack of it.


----------



## Cassadine

ItalianStyle said:


> I think photo #4 proves that it isn't (unless upr_crust is VERY skilled with Photoshop)...
> 
> upr_crust, I have to admire how you always use the same poses. Makes is very easy to compare outfits.


Yes, indeed. I'm new to AAAC, but have wondered if a tripod of sorts is used.


----------



## Cassadine

upr_crust said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Very small patterns and digital photographs do not always get along well - the pixiliations get strange depending on scale.
> 
> Yesterday, I showed you all the new shoes that I bought on sale at Paul Stuart, and the ones that my husband bought. Well, yesterday afternoon, I threw fiscal probity aside, and bought one of the last remaining pairs of the shoes my husband bought, in my size (for better or worse, my husband and I wear different sizes). Today is how I'm wearing them.
> 
> Jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
> Shirt & trousers - BB
> Bow tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 17922
> View attachment 17923
> View attachment 17924
> View attachment 17925
> View attachment 17926


A few days late, but that is a magnificent sport coat. Very "smart" as an English friend of mine would say.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Yes, indeed. I'm new to AAAC, but have wondered if a tripod of sorts is used.


For the standing shots, a tripod is used - for the seated shots, the top of an air-conditioning unit.



Cassadine said:


> A few days late, but that is a magnificent sport coat. Very "smart" as an English friend of mine would say.


Thank you, Cassadine.

Tuesday, and a return to summer weather in NYC, hence a summer-weight suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - BB
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust, you've hit it outta the park today with the wonderful glen plaid *suit* and fan-fricking-tastic *shoes*! Back to the *bow tie* conflab of last week - a friend of mine taught me how to tie a bow tie, which was VERY confusing, since I'm a southpaw! The hardest thing about the whole affair (for me, anyway) is finding the hole to shove the loop into!


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust, you've hit it outta the park today with the wonderful glen plaid *suit* and fan-fricking-tastic *shoes*! Back to the *bow tie* conflab of last week - a friend of mine taught me how to tie a bow tie, which was VERY confusing, since I'm a southpaw! The hardest thing about the whole affair (for me, anyway) is finding the hole to shove the loop into!


Thank you, Jimbo. As for the arcane secrets of tying a bow tie, the hardest one is finding the hole into which to shove the loop. The Southern haberdasher whose Youtube video taught me how to tie a bow tie was very clear, however - though I need to wear a bow time with some frequency, if only to prove that I've not forgotten how to tie one .


----------



## Jimbo2

Thank you for correcting my grammar: Mom used to tell us that a dangling preposition is something up with which we should not put!


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Thank you for correcting my grammar: Mom used to tell us that a dangling preposition is something up with which we should not put!


Apologies - my mother was trained as an elementary school teacher, very old school, so correct grammar was enforced strictly.


----------



## Cassadine

Those are very elegant shoes. Great shine job, as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Cassadine said:


> Those are very elegant shoes. Great shine job, as well.


Thank you. I can only take credit for paying the person who did the shine, not for the shine itself .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Apologies - my mother was trained as an elementary school teacher, very old school, so correct grammar was enforced strictly.


I had that drilled into me as well, but in truth, then and now (forty years later), the "correct" version sounds forced or officious; whereas, the preposition sentence finale sounds casual but not wrong to my ear. It's kind of like rules and clothes - they are good guideposts, but shouldn't be taken as strict guardrails, IMHO. That said, I loved the way Upr, always the gentleman, subtly worked in his admonition.


----------



## Jimbo2

Fading: This diversion from Sir Crust's sartorial splendid-ness reminds me of an old joke about the college student who asked a passing stranger (unfortunately for him, an English professor!) if he knew where the stadium was at. Anyone out there remember the punchline? Diversity . . . what we're all here _for._


----------



## Howard

nice gorgeous tie Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice gorgeous tie Crusty.


Thank you Howard.

Let us see if I can post today without admonishments, however unintended.

It's the midweek blues . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt & tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Jimbo2

No admonishments OR admonitions from this vantage point, today. Beautiful glen plaid suit, which I have commented on in the past, and the tie/cufflink combination is spot on! Do I detect some suede on your shoes? Nice touch, indeed.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> No admonishments OR admonitions from this vantage point, today. Beautiful glen plaid suit, which I have commented on in the past, and the tie/cufflink combination is spot on! Do I detect some suede on your shoes? Nice touch, indeed.


You do indeed detect suede - and the shoes are navy blue, not black, as might be hard to see in the photos.


----------



## Cassadine

Outstanding shoes. If you do look closely, especially in the initial photo, you can see that navy is the color.


----------



## upr_crust

I had the chance to have them shined this noontime - the color was intensified by the shining.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you Howard.
> 
> Let us see if I can post today without admonishments, however unintended.
> 
> It's the midweek blues . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> View attachment 17963
> View attachment 17964
> View attachment 17967


Plaid suit is looking great and pocket square is very well matched


----------



## bernoulli

Sunny day. Time for linen and some fun.


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> Plaid suit is looking great and pocket square is very well matched


Thank you, 50-4-50.

Nice to see you back, Bernoulli!

Thursday, overcast and humid, with chance of an afternoon shower here in NYC - not a day for suede shoes, certainly.

Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
PS - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - AE Sevens


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you for the welcome back, upr. It is impossible to follow you, so I posted before your morning show. One question: is this a new tie? It is a beautiful ancient madder and I do not remember seeing it before.


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> Thank you for the welcome back, upr. It is impossible to follow you, so I posted before your morning show. One question: is this a new tie? It is a beautiful ancient madder and I do not remember seeing it before.


Had the same thought about it being a beautiful tie and one I hadn't seen before, but while it has a classic ancient madder pattern, I didn't get the "chalky" ancient madder look. Upr is it / isn't it?


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Thank you for the welcome back, upr. It is impossible to follow you, so I posted before your morning show. One question: is this a new tie? It is a beautiful ancient madder and I do not remember seeing it before.





Fading Fast said:


> Had the same thought about it being a beautiful tie and one I hadn't seen before, but while it has a classic ancient madder pattern, I didn't get the "chalky" ancient madder look. Upr is it / isn't it?


Gentlemen, thank you for the compliments, and no, the tie isn't new. I bought several ancient madder ties a number of years ago, on sale from BB, and I wear them with some frequency, though this one maybe not as often, which a condition I may need to correct, as it's a lovely tie, and it "works and plays well with others".


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Gentlemen, thank you for the compliments, and no, the tie isn't new. I bought several ancient madder ties a number of years ago, on sale from BB, and I wear them with some frequency, though this one maybe not as often, which a condition I may need to correct, as it's a lovely tie, and it "works and plays well with others".


I'm wrong again - but still love the tie.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> I'm wrong again - but still love the tie.


Considering that I occasionally forget all the clothes that I own, why should I expect someone else to have my inventory memorized?


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust: Wonderful, autumnal vibe today - excellent tie.
Your pictures are larger again today, not the postage stamp size. I must have been on vacation, or prison, or somewhere, but the AAAC format has changed, and I'm trying to adapt to it. I don't know if I'm starting something new, or responding to something already posted. I DO like the option of email alerts, however. 'Splain this to me, _por favor_.


----------



## Howard

very nice tie Crusty, What color is that?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, 50-4-50.
> 
> Nice to see you back, Bernoulli!
> 
> Thursday, overcast and humid, with chance of an afternoon shower here in NYC - not a day for suede shoes, certainly.
> 
> Suit, shirt, & tie - BB
> PS - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Shoes - AE Sevens
> 
> Sir, its classic, its awesome.


----------



## upr_crust

Jimbo2 said:


> Sir Crust: Wonderful, autumnal vibe today - excellent tie.
> Your pictures are larger again today, not the postage stamp size. I must have been on vacation, or prison, or somewhere, but the AAAC format has changed, and I'm trying to adapt to it. I don't know if I'm starting something new, or responding to something already posted. I DO like the option of email alerts, however. 'Splain this to me, _por favor_.


I don't know why my photos would be posting smaller or larger than normal - I've been posting them the same way since the website upgraded some weeks ago, which has saved me from the clutches of Photobucket - a good thing.



Howard said:


> very nice tie Crusty, What color is that?


The background color of yesterday's tie was a reddish purple, or a purplish red, depending on your point of view

And thank you for the compliment, 50-4-50

The end of the week, and warm and sunny.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Bow tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Toledano work, from the gift shop of the Sheraton Palace Hotel, Madrid
Shoes - To Boot New York


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I don't know why my photos would be posting smaller or larger than normal - I've been posting them the same way since the website upgraded some weeks ago, which has saved me from the clutches of Photobucket - a good thing.
> 
> The background color of yesterday's tie was a reddish purple, or a purplish red, depending on your point of view
> 
> And thank you for the compliment, 50-4-50
> 
> The end of the week, and warm and sunny.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Bow tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Toledano work, from the gift shop of the Sheraton Palace Hotel, Madrid
> Shoes - To Boot New York
> 
> Beautiful bow tie and cufflinks


----------



## upr_crust

Thanks for the compliments on the bow tie and the cufflinks, 50-4-50

An overcast Monday in NYC, and feeling fat, after a weekend of eating . . .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Tie - Lewin
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## bernoulli

Before upr's show. Country in the city.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Member Bernoulli,
should the above be what you characterize as "country in the city," you must indeed be 'the (Country) Squire.' Very nicely and memorably done, Sir!


----------



## Howard

very nice suit Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, I leave the field open for you - predictions of rain from Hurricane Jose put me in "business casual" for the day (predictions changed overnight, as it happens), so you have the honors of this thread to yourself today (and a very lovely suit you're wearing today as well). 

Regular peacock-ery will resume tomorrow


----------



## bernoulli

Thank you gentlemen. 
Blue and gray, a touch of color in an otherwise gloomy afternoon.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice suit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



bernoulli said:


> Thank you gentlemen.
> Blue and gray, a touch of color in an otherwise gloomy afternoon.


Lovely fabric, Bernoulli.

Midweek - a grey day, a grey suit.

Suit - JAB Joseph
Shirt & tie - BB
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## Fading Fast

Bernoulli, that fabric (as Upr noted) is outstanding. 

Upr, really liked Monday's shirt - bold yet refined (hard to do). As to today's JAB suit - and as I've mentioned before - they just don't hold up versus your usually insanely awesome suit standard. 

In general it's got a stiffness your other suits don't have and, as always, some oddities show up like that weird puckering on both side of the breast pocket (most noticeable in the top pic). Overall, the outfit still looks great, but, IMHO, it is pulled down a bit by the suit.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Bernoulli, that fabric (as Upr noted) is outstanding.
> 
> Upr, really liked Monday's shirt - bold yet refined (hard to do). As to today's JAB suit - and as I've mentioned before - they just don't hold up versus your usually insanely awesome suit standard.
> 
> In general it's got a stiffness your other suits don't have and, as always, some oddities show up like that weird puckering on both side of the breast pocket (most noticeable in the top pic). Overall, the outfit still looks great, but, IMHO, it is pulled down a bit by the suit.


FF, as usual, your observations are spot-on. As it was, today's suit was bought several years ago, to fill out one of those "buy one, get three free" specials that JAB was famous for (still is, even if they don't do those specials quite as frequently), as my then-partner, now-husband was interested in getting some suits. Today's suit is an imitation of a good suit - so long as you don't look too closely, and like the Tyrwhitt three-piece that you thought draped badly on me (it did), it will most likely make an exit from my collection fairly soon.

For the record, my now-husband has now been infected enough with my tastes to eschew JAB for sales at Paul Stuart, or to get things at New & Lingwood or Ede & Ravenscroft. I chalk that up to my evil influence.


----------



## Howard

I like the shoes Crusty, are those a natural shine or do you shine them yourself?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like the shoes Crusty, are those a natural shine or do you shine them yourself?


My local shoe repair shop has a shoe shine stand, which I use with some regularity, as the people who do the shoe shines do a much better job than I can.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> My local shoe repair shop has a shoe shine stand, which I use with some regularity, as the people who do the shoe shines do a much better job than I can.


Does shoe cream help sometimes?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Does shoe cream help sometimes?


Shoe cream or shoe polish (or both) are an essential part of a proper shoe shine.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bow tie and the cufflinks, 50-4-50
> 
> An overcast Monday in NYC, and feeling fat, after a weekend of eating . . .
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - Turnbull & Asser
> Tie - Lewin
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 18024


Beautiful shirt sir, is it Roma spread collar shirt.


----------



## upr_crust

On the cusp of autumn, though the weather is quite warm and summery - hence today's attire . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Thomas Pink
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood, London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> Beautiful shirt sir, is it Roma spread collar shirt.


The collar spread is whatever is standard for Turnbull & Asser - I have no idea if they have a name for the style.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Shoe cream or shoe polish (or both) are an essential part of a proper shoe shine.


I use Kiwi shoe polish.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Bernoulli, graysuit, and Jgarner for the thumbs-up from yesterday.

Friday, and with a houseguest, picture taking in the morning is rather truncated.

Jacket - BB MTM
Shirt, trousers, and shoes - BB
PS - No name brand


----------



## bernoulli

Upr, I live by very few rules. One is always liking your outfits. I do not like the bow tie you are wearing in your latest ensemble. Or the shoes. But you can pull them off brilliantly. I tip my hat to you. Lesser men would fail miserably (in my eyes). You are still quite elegant. Impressive.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the bow tie, that's an odd looking color.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> Upr, I live by very few rules. One is always liking your outfits. I do not like the bow tie you are wearing in your latest ensemble. Or the shoes. But you can pull them off brilliantly. I tip my hat to you. Lesser men would fail miserably (in my eyes). You are still quite elegant. Impressive.


Thank you, Bernoulli. Knowing your style, loafers and bow ties are two things you never wear (you've expressed your general disinclination towards footwear without laces previously, and I cannot imagine you in a bow tie outside of black tie/white tie). However, you realize that one's style is tied to one's person, and what is fitting for one person would be entirely foreign and ill-suited for another, such that things that you'd never wear yourself you can recognize that others can wear them with aplomb.



Howard said:


> Crusty, I like the bow tie, that's an odd looking color.


The background color of the tie is navy blue, hardly an unusual color - how it is showing up on your monitor?


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Bernoulli. Knowing your style, loafers and bow ties are two things you never wear (you've expressed your general disinclination towards footwear without laces previously, and I cannot imagine you in a bow tie outside of black tie/white tie). However, you realize that one's style is tied to one's person, and what is fitting for one person would be entirely foreign and ill-suited for another, such that things that you'd never wear yourself you can recognize that others can wear them with aplomb.
> 
> The background color of the tie is navy blue, hardly an unusual color - how it is showing up on your monitor?


It's showing a vast of different colors.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> It's showing a vast of different colors.


There are only four colors in the tie - navy blue, green, yellow, and red - not too vast, I think.

Tuesday, and still warm and humid here in NYC. I am itching to break out more of the fall/winter gear, but that will not happen until next week, I think.

Included in today's posting is yesterday's shoes, which got a good shining while I was out to lunch.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB
Tie - Lewin
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Old St. Petersburg, London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - G & G, via Paul Stuart
Yesterday's shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

very nice attire Crusty, Did you go anywhere special for lunch?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice attire Crusty, Did you go anywhere special for lunch?


Most meals were quite casual, but our houseguest did have lunch with us at the Leopard on Sunday - that was special enough.


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, and still warm and humid in NYC. I might not have dressed up today, save for the fact that there is a members' preview at the Modern this evening - "Is Fashion Modern?" - for which I thought I might like to be looking presentable.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - JAB
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## FLMike

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and still warm and humid in NYC. I might not have dressed up today, save for the fact that there is a members' preview at the Modern this evening - "Is Fashion Modern?" - *for which I thought I might like to be looking presentable.*


Thank goodness you decided to look presentable today!


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Most meals were quite casual, but our houseguest did have lunch with us at the Leopard on Sunday - that was special enough.


They do have a menu and the food looks quite delicious.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Midweek, and still warm and humid in NYC. I might not have dressed up today, save for the fact that there is a members' preview at the Modern this evening - "Is Fashion Modern?" - for which I thought I might like to be looking presentable.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - JAB
> Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 18164
> View attachment 18165
> View attachment 18166
> View attachment 18167
> View attachment 18168


Upr, that suit is my favorite example of how a suit can have a complex pattern and still be modest and business appropriate. It's probably key that the colors are all in the same family and, mainly, muted. I bet you could even wear a tie or shirt (not both) with a pattern with that suit and, with your skills, make it work.

Looking forward to a review of the exhibit as - if it gets your approval - the girlfriend and I will try to take a trip over to see it with the rest of the Hoi Polloi during regular museum hours.



upr_crust said:


> Most meals were quite casual, but our houseguest did have lunch with us at the Leopard on Sunday - that was special enough.


The other day, my girlfriend and I were walking over to Pier-I (a burger and fries shack on the Westside's esplanade) when we past the Leopard (the architecture of that building is incredible) which has now become "Upr's place" in my mind.


----------



## tatface

jeans


----------



## upr_crust

FLMike said:


> Thank goodness you decided to look presentable today!


Thank you, FLMike!



Howard said:


> They do have a menu and the food looks quite delicious.


Appearances are not deceiving in this case - the food at the Leopard is quite good, hence the frequency of our visits there.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, that suit is my favorite example of how a suit can have a complex pattern and still be modest and business appropriate. It's probably key that the colors are all in the same family and, mainly, muted. I bet you could even wear a tie or shirt (not both) with a pattern with that suit and, with your skills, make it work.
> 
> Looking forward to a review of the exhibit as - if it gets your approval - the girlfriend and I will try to take a trip over to see it with the rest of the Hoi Polloi during regular museum hours.
> 
> The other day, my girlfriend and I were walking over to Pier-I (a burger and fries shack on the Westside's esplanade) when we past the Leopard (the architecture of that building is incredible) which has now become "Upr's place" in my mind.


Today's suit does require restraint in terms of accessorization, but I do think that I could get away with a patterned tie, were the colors harmonious with the suit itself.

As for the Hotel des Artistes, it is quite a property, but the entire block of West 67th St., between Central Park West and Columbus Avenue has distinguished-looking pre-war buildings lining it. As for the restaurant space, the Howard Chandler Christy murals are delightful (and landmarked, I believe), and the rest of the space has been attractively modernized.

As for Pier 1, my husband and I have had the hot dogs there many times, though now it is a very far way for us to go for hot dogs in the warmer months, albeit with excellent views of the Hudson.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and autumnal weather is finally due to arrive here today, with cooler temperatures tomorrow - just in the nick of time.

Suit & tie - BB
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - Ashear
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, how was the "Is Fashion Modern" preview?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, how was the "Is Fashion Modern" preview?


Enjoyable, if a bit confusing insofar as entry to the building was concerned. Apparently, there was a party held for "fashionistas", who entered via the old 53rd St. entrance, with two lines of people waiting in the heat and humidity of last night to join in the festivities - the VIP's, complete with paparazzi waiting to photograph them, of course were swept in immediately.

The ordinary museum members entered the museum through the 54th St. entrance, and there seemed to be little to no mixing of the two sets of guests. The exhibition itself was interesting, showing the range of personal expression possible using the range of attire available to the public, with a mix of historical and contemporary clothes (some commissioned for the show itself).


----------



## Howard

looking very nice Crusty.


----------



## Michael Marshall

WOW! Love it!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> looking very nice Crusty.





Michael Marshall said:


> WOW! Love it!


Thank you, gentlemen.

Friday, and finally, fall weather has arrived in NYC.

Suit & PS - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Barney's, NYC
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
Shoes - Canali


----------



## Michael Marshall

Nice!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, when will you start wearing your overcoat again?


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Nice!


Thank you.



Howard said:


> Crusty, when will you start wearing your overcoat again?


When the weather calls for it - it's not yet that cold out - patience, Howard, my overcoats will come out of hiding in due time .


----------



## mreams99

Navy trousers!


----------



## Michael Marshall

tatface said:


> jeans


:icon_scratch:


----------



## upr_crust

Monday, a new week, a new month, and perfect suit-wearing weather here in NYC. This evening, I have the privilege and pleasure of having drinks with good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli, who is in town this week - a rooftop venue near Madison Square Park.

Today's suit hasn't been worn in a year - thought that it was about time that it be.

Choice of tie was dictated by the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - to wear a green tie.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Lewin
Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

definitely a very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Monday, a new week, a new month, and perfect suit-wearing weather here in NYC. This evening, I have the privilege and pleasure of having drinks with good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli, who is in town this week - a rooftop venue near Madison Square Park.
> 
> Today's suit hasn't been worn in a year - thought that it was about time that it be.
> 
> Choice of tie was dictated by the Friday Challenge at That Other Website - to wear a green tie.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Lewin
> Cufflinks - New & Lingwood
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 18205
> View attachment 18206
> View attachment 18207
> View attachment 18208
> View attachment 18209


Excellent, as usual!


----------



## Michael Marshall

This is my first go at posting an outfit... It contains a mixture of brands which I likely would not have put together, but my wardrobe selection recently decreased. I hope it turned out well, gentlemen.

Suit: Jeffrey Banks
Shirt: Eddie Bauer (small plaid pattern)
Tie: Stafford
Shoes: Clarks


----------



## CLTesquire

Chilly this morning (relative to a native Southerner of course) so time for a fall weight jacket.



















Jacket: BB
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Vanda
Trousers: Hertling
Shoes: EG


----------



## Michael Marshall

Nice, CLT!


----------



## upr_crust

Tuesday, and still sunny and mild here in NYC. Recovering a bit after an early evening's revels with my good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli, at 230 Fifth Avenue Rooftop.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie & cufflinks - JAB
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand






































A shot from last evening's revels . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A revealing look into the the limitless reach and magnificent beauty of true friendship....surpassed only by the beauty of that magnificent pair of leather art in the earlier picture. Yours are indeed, lives well lived!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> definitely a very nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



Michael Marshall said:


> Excellent, as usual!


Thank you, Michael.


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A revealing look into the the limitless reach and magnificent beauty of true friendship....surpassed only by the beauty of that magnificent pair of leather art in the earlier picture. Yours are indeed, lives well lived!


Thank you, Eagle. Note that it is only for the fact that Bernoulli was seated that his head was lower than mine. Were he standing, he would have been in stiff competition with that rather tall building in the background.

As for today's shoes, thank you for the compliment - a lucky sale item from the last private sale at Paul Stuart's, and only available in the store itself - they weren't shown on the website until well after the sale started, oddly enough.


----------



## Howard

nice ensemble and also nice photo of you and Bernoulli


----------



## Michael Marshall

So dapper!


----------



## bernoulli

I am not tall, everybody else is short.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Eagle. Note that it is only for the fact that Bernoulli was seated that his head was lower than mine. Were he standing, he would have been in stiff competition with that rather tall building in the background.


----------



## CLTesquire

Suit: Samuelsohn 
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Tie: Vanda
Shoes: EG


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice ensemble and also nice photo of you and Bernoulli





Michael Marshall said:


> So dapper!


Thank you, gentlemen.



bernoulli said:


> I am not tall, everybody else is short.


Yes, and I seem to be getting shorter by the year - harumph!


----------



## upr_crust

This evening, my husband, Bernoulli, and I are having dinner at Le Bernardin, a venue for which it is appropriate to "push the boat out" sartorially, hence today's attire, which may be a bit warm for the afternoon, though fine for the morning commute.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Tiffany
Vintage watch chain
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart (Trafalgar)
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## Michael Marshall

Very nice!


----------



## Charles Dana

CLTesquire said:


> View attachment 18277
> 
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn
> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Tie: Vanda
> Shoes: EG


CLT, that's a beautiful Samuelsohn suit. Question: Why does the suit bag in the background read "Samuelson"?

A typo? Maybe a bunch of bags were produced at the factory on the proofreader's day off?

Perhaps you bought your Samuelsohn at a local shop named "Samuelson"?

Inquiring minds want to know! (Actually, inquiring minds have better things to ponder than what I just asked.)


----------



## CLTesquire

Charles Dana said:


> CLT, that's a beautiful Samuelsohn suit. Question: Why does the suit bag in the background read "Samuelson"?
> 
> A typo? Maybe a bunch of bags were produced at the factory on the proofreader's day off?
> 
> Perhaps you bought your Samuelsohn at a local shop named "Samuelson"?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know! (Actually, inquiring minds have better things to ponder than what I just asked.)


Thanks for the compliment. I was a little worried that the suit was too touch long for me but I think, now that I see it in pictures online, it's the correct length (or at least looks more appropriate than a regular length would look).

Regarding the garment bag, you know, I have never noticed that until today. That bag was from a retailer that sells Samuelsohn and housed a Samuelsohn suit when I walked out of the store that day. I'm really thinking the company misspelled their name on their garment bags...which is hilarious to me.


----------



## Michael Marshall

Hello Gentlemen,

It is a drab drizzly Wednesday, and I decided to go "business casual" today. Pardon the very blurry full outfit photo, as my camera was not liking me this morning.

Shirt: Izod
Slacks: Murano
Tie: Claiborne
Shoes: Rockport (Very business casual shoes)


----------



## upr_crust

CLTesquire said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I was a little worried that the suit was too touch long for me but I think, now that I see it in pictures online, it's the correct length (or at least looks more appropriate than a regular length would look).
> 
> Regarding the garment bag, you know, I have never noticed that until today. That bag was from a retailer that sells Samuelsohn and housed a Samuelsohn suit when I walked out of the store that day. I'm really thinking the company misspelled their name on their garment bags...which is hilarious to me.


In looking at your photos, the jacket would appear to be the right length for you, even though, by the "rule of thumb" (the hem of the jacket should be in line with either the end of one's thumb - old school - or the first joint of the thumb - current thinking) doesn't work for you, as you appear to have relatively short arms for a fairly tall (I would guess that you're over six feet) person. It looks proportionate to your frame, in any case, and the misspelling of Samuelsohn's name on the garment bag is quite droll. (As it is, I am sure that my suit today is also a Samuelsohn, as it's Paul Stuart made in Canada.)


----------



## CLTesquire

upr_crust said:


> In looking at your photos, the jacket would appear to be the right length for you, even though, by the "rule of thumb" (the hem of the jacket should be in line with either the end of one's thumb - old school - or the first joint of the thumb - current thinking) doesn't work for you, as you appear to have relatively short arms for a fairly tall (I would guess that you're over six feet) person. It looks proportionate to your frame, in any case, and the misspelling of Samuelsohn's name on the garment bag is quite droll. (As it is, I am sure that my suit today is also a Samuelsohn, as it's Paul Stuart made in Canada.)


I have "T-rex" arms as my wife puts it. Lol.


----------



## Howard

CLTesquire said:


> View attachment 18277
> View attachment 18278
> View attachment 18279
> 
> 
> Suit: Samuelsohn
> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Tie: Vanda
> Shoes: EG


very nice shoes Esquire.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> This evening, my husband, Bernoulli, and I are having dinner at Le Bernardin, a venue for which it is appropriate to "push the boat out" sartorially, hence today's attire, which may be a bit warm for the afternoon, though fine for the morning commute.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tiffany
> Vintage watch chain
> PS - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart (Trafalgar)
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 18286
> View attachment 18287
> View attachment 18288
> View attachment 18289
> View attachment 18290


Crusty, I like the way everything matches. 
Enjoy the dinner.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> This evening, my husband, Bernoulli, and I are having dinner at Le Bernardin, a venue for which it is appropriate to "push the boat out" sartorially, hence today's attire, which may be a bit warm for the afternoon, though fine for the morning commute.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Tiffany
> Vintage watch chain
> PS - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart (Trafalgar)
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> 
> View attachment 18289


Its classic sir, styling and matching too good


----------



## CLTesquire

Quick shot from today:



















Jacket: Samuelsohn 
Shirt: PC
Tie: Vanda
Trousers: Hertling


----------



## vonSuess

Speaking but in terms of essence, I’m wearing something called Aramis which I see has been referenced in the forums before. My wife arrived home with it from Switzerland this morning in time to hose me down to the point it’s a bit overwhelming. My first stop then was for a haircut and I waited my turn next to an attractive young Italian woman we know slightly. I said "hello, Gina." She said “I just love Aramis.” Perhaps being overwhelmed with this stuff wasn’t such a bad thing, after all…

Hans


----------



## GRH

Le Bernardin? Bon appetite.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

Nicely done @kendallr88! I might try a light blue shirt out of curiosity but regardless, it's well put together.


----------



## kendallr88

CLTesquire said:


> Nicely done @kendallr88! I might try a light blue shirt out of curiosity but regardless, it's well put together.


Thank you! You are spot on with the light blue shirt suggestion as I have paired this SC with a light blue shirt and a chocolate silk knit tie. This was my first time pairing it with a white shirt and this tie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Here's a terrible public bathroom selfie of me at work today. The lighting doesn't let you see that my slacks are a light navy.

I know I not up to the sartorial standards of you folk, so how about some constructive criticism? (Other than get a better pic next time)


----------



## JBierly

Button stance seems a bit high.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

JBierly said:


> Button stance seems a bit high.


It's British and is kind of an odd cut. I get regular compliments on it though.


----------



## bernoulli

New tie. A wonderful gift from the one and only upr_crust.


----------



## upr_crust

bernoulli said:


> New tie. A wonderful gift from the one and only upr_crust.
> 
> View attachment 18358
> 
> View attachment 18356
> View attachment 18357


The tie looks great - wear it in good health.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

bernoulli said:


> New tie. A wonderful gift from the one and only upr_crust.
> 
> View attachment 18358
> 
> View attachment 18356
> View attachment 18357


Have a full view pic of that? I've been intrigued by wholecuts for a while and haven't been bold enough yet.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

bernoulli said:


> New tie. A wonderful gift from the one and only upr_crust.
> 
> View attachment 18358


Very Beautiful tie, looks great with suit


----------



## bernoulli

Here it is.










Hebrew Barrister said:


> Have a full view pic of that? I've been intrigued by wholecuts for a while and haven't been bold enough yet.


----------



## upr_crust

GRH said:


> Le Bernardin? Bon appetite.


A great dinner was had by all.



Hebrew Barrister said:


> It's British and is kind of an odd cut. I get regular compliments on it though.


The fabric is very nice, but the button stance is high - a lower button stance would be more flattering to you.

Back from five days away from the office, four of them spent entertaining our good friend and fellow poster Bernoulli, always a fun time.

It's still warm in NYC, hence the summer weight suit.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Cufflinks - Boston Museum of Fine Arts
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart (Gaziano & Girling)


----------



## Michael Marshall

As much as you never go wrong with any other your outfits, I love this simple sophistication you are wearing today, upr-crust!


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I love the red tie.


----------



## Michael Marshall

I am only posting two photos today. It is without a suit jacket, but I hope you still enjoy.

Shirt: Jos. A. Bank
Tie: Haggar Collections
Slacks: J. Ferrar

For the record, I was wearing Clarks' Escalade loafers, but I wore those last week.


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> As much as you never go wrong with any other your outfits, I love this simple sophistication you are wearing today, upr-crust!


Thank you, Michael.



Howard said:


> Crusty, I love the red tie.


Thank you Howard. It takes the right context in order to wear that tie without it taking over the world.

For an overcast midweek, an accidental case of four-pattern bingo.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston


----------



## Michael Marshall

Nice!


----------



## Howard

Crusty would that be an orange colored tie you're wearing?


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Michael.
> 
> Thank you Howard. It takes the right context in order to wear that tie without it taking over the world.
> 
> For an overcast midweek, an accidental case of four-pattern bingo.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - PRL
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's Boston
> 
> View attachment 18388
> View attachment 18389


Sir, shoes are too good, and how to define Tie shade.


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Nice!


Thank you, Michael.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty would that be an orange colored tie you're wearing?





fiftyforfifty said:


> Sir, shoes are too good, and how to define Tie shade.


Thank you, gentlemen, and the color name usually associated with yesterday's tie color is "coral" - a light, pinkish orange.

A year older, but no wiser . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
Braces - Lewin
PS - PRL
Shoes - Septieme Largeur






































Some birthday swag - braces were a present to myself, the cufflinks a present from my husband (picture does not do them justice).


----------



## Howard

those are very nice cufflinks Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, and the color name usually associated with yesterday's tie color is "coral" - a light, pinkish orange.
> 
> A year older, but no wiser . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Braces - Lewin
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> View attachment 18394
> View attachment 18395
> View attachment 18396
> View attachment 18397
> View attachment 18398
> 
> 
> Some birthday swag - braces were a present to myself, the cufflinks a present from my husband (picture does not do them justice).
> 
> View attachment 18399


Happy Birthday. A marvelous suit and look today as usual. Th birthday braces really are quite spectacular as well!


----------



## Michael Marshall

Happy birthday! And nice as usual!


----------



## RaulM

polo: Ralph Lauren
Pant: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Clarks


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, and the color name usually associated with yesterday's tie color is "coral" - a light, pinkish orange.
> 
> A year older, but no wiser . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Charvet
> Cufflinks - Liberty of London
> Braces - Lewin
> PS - PRL
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur
> 
> View attachment 18398
> 
> 
> Some birthday swag - braces were a present to myself, the cufflinks a present from my husband (picture does not do them justice).
> 
> View attachment 18399


Happy Birthday Sir


----------



## RogerP

Yesterday's outfit:


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> those are very nice cufflinks Crusty.





Jgarner197 said:


> Happy Birthday. A marvelous suit and look today as usual. The birthday braces really are quite spectacular as well!





Michael Marshall said:


> Happy birthday! And nice as usual!





fiftyforfifty said:


> Happy Birthday Sir


Thank you, gentlemen, and Jgarner, today's bow tie is worn in your honor.

The morning after too much high-fat food and one too many Malbecs - feeling a little fat after birthday celebrations.

Sports jacket, trousers, and shirt - BB
Tie and boots - Paul Stuart
PS - no name brand


----------



## Howard

I forgot to wish you a belated Happy Birthday Crusty.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> I forgot to wish you a belated Happy Birthday Crusty.


I'm telling you, Andy should publish a book of "Howardisms" (with his permission of course). Priceless.


----------



## mreams99

It looks like I need to have these trousers re-hemmed to a shorter length. Aside from that, I'm open to suggestions.
Thank you, and have a great day.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I forgot to wish you a belated Happy Birthday Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.


----------



## bernoulli

That is probably my favorite of your bow ties. As always, a great ensemble.



upr_crust said:


> Thank you, gentlemen, and Jgarner, today's bow tie is worn in your honor.
> 
> The morning after too much high-fat food and one too many Malbecs - feeling a little fat after birthday celebrations.
> 
> Sports jacket, trousers, and shirt - BB
> Tie and boots - Paul Stuart
> PS - no name brand
> 
> View attachment 18406
> View attachment 18407
> View attachment 18408
> View attachment 18409
> View attachment 18410


----------



## kendallr88

mreams99 said:


> View attachment 18411
> It looks like I need to have these trousers re-hemmed to a shorter length. Aside from that, I'm open to suggestions.
> Thank you, and have a great day.


I really like the suede shoes, I am not sure the corduroy jacket pairs well with those dressy pants. I would prefer flannel pants. I am still fairly new at this so take my opinion as you will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mreams99

kendallr88 said:


> I really like the suede shoes, I am not sure the corduroy jacket pairs well with those dressy pants. I would prefer flannel pants. I am still fairly new at this so take my opinion as you will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After seeing my picture, I agree 100%. I tried a pair of gray chinos and it looked much better. I think that flannel trousers would look good too.


----------



## Fading Fast

mreams99 said:


> After seeing my picture, I agree 100%. I tried a pair of gray chinos and it looked much better. I think that flannel trousers would look good too.
> View attachment 18420


Much better - the textures of the the jacket and pants now harmonize. Just an aside, but the pants look too long to my eye as they have a really, really full break plus a buckle at the knee.

Staying with the theme of textures, I can't tell from the picture (so it could be absolutely fine), but your shirt should also be at least a "substantial" cotton and not a thin or summary one so that it holds up to the jacket and pants. Your suede shoes are perfect as their "rough" texture and general casual-ness are perfect for the pants and jacket.


----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> I'm telling you, Andy should publish a book of "Howardisms" (with his permission of course). Priceless.


LOL, I never knew there was a word but thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## Orsini

RogerP said:


> Yesterday's outfit:


While this certainly is a lot of blue, it looks nice.

And Happy Birthday, Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, Bernoulli, for the kind comments from Friday, and Orsini, for the happy birthday wishes.

A drop in temperature and humidity today for NYC, making it safe to wear a three-piece suit. Today's suit was my first attempt at MTM, via Brooks Brothers in 2003, and has been altered since, making it fit my somewhat smaller figure.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Lewin
Braces - BB
Cufflinks - Paul Stuart
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand


----------



## tuxedoguy

Am I allowed to post an outfit I was wearing a little over a month ago?


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

The full length pic has terrible lighting so I took others in better light so the colors can be seen. Constructive criticism please?

Peter Christian slacks
Paul Evans chukkas
JAB sport coat 
Lands end ocbd
JAB cardigan.

And holy heck, I forgot a pocket square. I never do that.


----------



## upr_crust

It's actually cold in NYC this morning - a totally unfamiliar sensation, considering how that summer had extended itself into autumn this year. To mark the occasion, I've dragged out a three-piece flannel suit from the archives.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the color combination, good for the Fall season.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

upr_crust said:


> It's actually cold in NYC this morning - a totally unfamiliar sensation, considering how that summer had extended itself into autumn this year. To mark the occasion, I've dragged out a three-piece flannel suit from the archives.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 18460
> View attachment 18461
> View attachment 18462
> View attachment 18463
> View attachment 18464


That is slick as hell. The perfect fall combo.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, I like the color combination, good for the Fall season.





Hebrew Barrister said:


> That is slick as hell. The perfect fall combo.


Thank you gentlemen. I had to celebrate the fact that we had actual fall weather in the fall, rather than leftover summer weather.


----------



## kendallr88

mreams99 said:


> After seeing my picture, I agree 100%. I tried a pair of gray chinos and it looked much better. I think that flannel trousers would look good too.
> View attachment 18420


Nice, I would even add a light blue ocbd would pair nice also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

Midweek, sunny and cool - perfect time for a grey suit.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - The St. Petersburg Collection, London
PS - RLPL
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Michael Marshall

Superb!


----------



## Howard

purple is a nice color tie Crusty.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> It's actually cold in NYC this morning - a totally unfamiliar sensation, considering how that summer had extended itself into autumn this year. To mark the occasion, I've dragged out a three-piece flannel suit from the archives.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 18463
> View attachment 18464


VERY beautiful tie sir.


----------



## bernoulli

Before Upr's show, oging on the dandy side today. And yes, those are Batman cufflinks.


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Superb!





Howard said:


> purple is a nice color tie Crusty.





fiftyforfifty said:


> VERY beautiful tie sir.





bernoulli said:


> Before Upr's show, oging on the dandy side today. And yes, those are Batman cufflinks.


Thank you gentlemen, and Bernoulli, how can I compete with jewelry from a superhero?

This will be the last of my daily postings for a while - off to Budapest and London starting tomorrow night. We'll see all you folks in a couple of weeks - play nice while I'm gone.

Suit - BB
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Finsbury, Paris


----------



## eagle2250

Upr_crust: As always, you are looking absolutely splendid. Sorry to be facing two weeks without your wonderful pics, but certainly do hope you have an enjoyable and safe trip. You will be missed!


----------



## Howard

Enjoy your trip to Budapest and London, see you soon.


----------



## Cyril

The swamp heat has finally lifted here in the upstate of South Carolina. I'm wearing an olive-heather colored Harris tweed, and charcoal colored Ballin pants.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

upr_crust said:


> It's actually cold in NYC this morning - a totally unfamiliar sensation, considering how that summer had extended itself into autumn this year. To mark the occasion, I've dragged out a three-piece flannel suit from the archives.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> 
> View attachment 18460
> View attachment 18461
> View attachment 18462
> View attachment 18463
> View attachment 18464


Tie to die for.


----------



## tuxedoguy

upr_crust said:


> View attachment 18496


What PS fold is that? Looks like a TV that has been stretched out a bit?


----------



## upr_crust

eagle2250 said:


> Upr_crust: As always, you are looking absolutely splendid. Sorry to be facing two weeks without your wonderful pics, but certainly do hope you have an enjoyable and safe trip. You will be missed!


Thank you, Eagle. I am sure that there will be new swag from this trip - will show all upon my return.



Howard said:


> Enjoy your trip to Budapest and London, see you soon.


Thank you, Howard.



GRH said:


> Tie to die for.


The tie fabric is quite gorgeous, but it is a bit wide by current standards, hence it being hidden behind the waistcoat.


----------



## upr_crust

tuxedoguy said:


> What PS fold is that? Looks like a TV that has been stretched out a bit?


I'ts my usual fold - a three-point fold, dumped upside down into my pocket, and spread around a bit. It works well enough for my purposes.


----------



## tuxedoguy

upr_crust said:


> I'ts my usual fold - a three-point fold, dumped upside down into my pocket, and spread around a bit. It works well enough for my purposes.


Nice I'm going to give that one a try!


----------



## bernoulli

My favorite summer attire. A bit incongruous, I know.


----------



## sskim3

bernoulli said:


> My favorite summer attire. A bit incongruous, I know.
> 
> View attachment 18564
> 
> 
> View attachment 18563


Love that fabric on the suit. Is it a linen/silk blend?


----------



## ran23

81 today, pulled out white denim and Navy Polo.


----------



## barca10

TheoProf said:


> At my sister in-law's wedding over the weekend. The wedding instructions I received were to dress smart casual. I find that Trad works especially well in these instances.
> J Press 3/2 Sack Blazer
> J Press medium grey trousers (cuffed)
> Brooks Brothers PPBD
> AE Chili Poplar Dress Belt
> AE MacNeil in dark burnished chili
> No name square
> Citizen Eco Drive watch


You followed the wedding instructions well.


----------



## bernoulli

Fabric is actually wool. Fresco from Hardy Minnis. Even IRL people think it is linen, but unlike it, the wool is sturdy and almost does not shrink. My favorite fabric, by far.


----------



## upr_crust

Reporting from Budapest, where everything has been fine, save for the weather Monday. I did make it to Vass, where I discovered that the shoes made on the U last satisfy my eyes, but not my feet, and those made on the R last satisfy my feet, but not my eyes. I walked away empty-handed, alas, though the customer service was flawless, very helpful, courteous and professional.

Onward to London tomorrow for nine nights. No telling what trouble I will get into there .


----------



## Howard

TheoProf said:


> At my sister in-law's wedding over the weekend. The wedding instructions I received were to dress smart casual. I find that Trad works especially well in these instances.
> J Press 3/2 Sack Blazer
> J Press medium grey trousers (cuffed)
> Brooks Brothers PPBD
> AE Chili Poplar Dress Belt
> AE MacNeil in dark burnished chili
> No name square
> Citizen Eco Drive watch


looking very nice Theo.


----------



## izzy airs

Right now I'm wearing some pretty sick polo shirts with my stretchy American eagle pants. To top it all off I'm wearing some sick !


----------



## eagle2250

izzy airs said:


> Right now I'm wearing some pretty sick polo shirts with my stretchy American eagle pants. To top it all off I'm wearing some sick !


Regarding the "pretty sick polo shirts," are you wearing them all at once or just one at a time? Regarding the "Clout Googles," you would look better simply squinting in the sunlight, rather than wearing those monstrosities. Given the nature of this forum, are you pulling our proverbial leg? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

izzy airs said:


> Right now I'm wearing some pretty sick polo shirts with my stretchy American eagle pants. To top it all off I'm wearing some sick !


mind if I ask, What's a clout goggle?


----------



## Michael Marshall

eagle2250 said:


> Regarding the "pretty sick polo shirts," are you wearing them all at once or just one at a time? Regarding the "Clout Googles," you would look better simply squinting in the sunlight, rather than wearing those monstrosities. Given the nature of this forum, are you pulling our proverbial leg? :icon_scratch:


I think we have a "mole" in our midst, eagle2250


----------



## Bishop of Briggs

upr_crust said:


> Reporting from Budapest, where everything has been fine, save for the weather Monday. I did make it to Vass, where I discovered that the shoes made on the U last satisfy my eyes, but not my feet, and those made on the R last satisfy my feet, but not my eyes. I walked away empty-handed, alas, though the customer service was flawless, very helpful, courteous and professional.
> 
> Onward to London tomorrow for nine nights. No telling what trouble I will get into there .


You should not get into much trouble as London is in decline, especially Jermyn Street and Savile Row. Prices have increased substantially over the last few years, well before the Brexit vote, and quality has declined - even in well known companies such as Huntsman, Gieves & Hawkes, Turnbull & Asser, Hilditch & Key, Church's, Tricker's and John Smedley.


----------



## winghus

eagle2250 said:


> Regarding the "pretty sick polo shirts," are you wearing them all at once or just one at a time? Regarding the "Clout Googles," you would look better simply squinting in the sunlight, rather than wearing those monstrosities. Given the nature of this forum, are you pulling our proverbial leg? :icon_scratch:


But, but, they're marked down from $350 to $18, WHAT A DEAL!!!

He's not pulling our leg, he's


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Reporting from Budapest, where everything has been fine, save for the weather Monday. I did make it to Vass, where I discovered that the shoes made on the U last satisfy my eyes, but not my feet, and those made on the R last satisfy my feet, but not my eyes. I walked away empty-handed, alas, though the customer service was flawless, very helpful, courteous and professional.
> 
> Onward to London tomorrow for nine nights. No telling what trouble I will get into there .


Very frustrating about Vass. And I guess foot surgery is out / not even an option to consider?

Better luck in London. I have so little in my life, if I don't live vicariously through your international purchases and amazing outfits, my entire will to go forward will diminish.


----------



## Roen

FIRST POST

Updated pictures. This suit is from Empire International Tailors in HK. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was done in the afternoon. Picked up the suit three days later. At the time, did not know what to look for in a good fitting suit.

Had the suit and shirt pressed, so any wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.

Shirt pics:






























Trouser while seated pic:









Suit pics:






























Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


----------



## Roen

SECOND POST

Updated pictures. This suit is from Simpson Sin Tailor in HK. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was done in the afternoon. Picked up the suit three days later. At the time, did not know what to look for in a good fitting suit.

Had the suit and shirt pressed, so any wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.

Shirt pics:






























Trouser while seated pic:









Suit pics:






























Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


----------



## Pentheos

Did you ask for yoga pants?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, that Continental fit (I think they call it) is a bit to close/tight overall for my taste(s). My advice, loosen up, particularly those trouser legs!


----------



## Michael Marshall

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, that Continental fit (I think they call it) is a bit to close/tight overall for my taste(s). My advice, loosen up, particularly those trouser legs!


I had the same thoughts as eagle2250, yet I am a more "tapered" type of fellow so I was not sure if it was a personal preference thing or multiple person thought.


----------



## eagleman

Pants are way too tight. And please get rid of those awful looking shoes.


----------



## FLMike

Not flattering in the least. Quite the opposite, actually.

And those shoes.....


----------



## winghus

Roen said:


> SECOND POST
> 
> Updated pictures. This suit is from Simpson Sin Tailor in HK. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was done in the afternoon. Picked up the suit three days later. At the time, did not know what to look for in a good fitting suit.
> 
> Had the suit and shirt pressed, so any wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.
> 
> Shirt pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouser while seated pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


Too tight in the waist on the jacket. Pants are too slim a cut for your build. Divots on the top of the sleeves probably caused by too small armholes or armholes not shaped properly for your body. With your sizing up top, the skinny pants make you look top-heavy. If you let the waist out some you would still have a taper from shoulder to waist but not be straining the top button. I would have the pants remade myself but if you want that look, that's your choice. I would also want a wider lapel than you have but again that's personal choice.

Searching_best_fit can probably list exact problems and causes and fixes but IMO you have a skinny suit and a weight-lifters build and that's not a look I would want for myself. The shoes are awful too but that's a separate conversation.

Edit: I hate criticizing someone else's pictures when I never post any of my own, something people get called out about on SF by Roycru. You specifically asked though so I'm a little less guilty feeling about it.


----------



## bernoulli

Roen,

First, welcome to the forum. Remember that most people here are perfectionists. The suit is mostly fine and it fits the contemporary ethos of slim fit. In your case, there is nothing extremely tight, you got something much better than I would expect for such a quick turnaround.

Meanwhile, here is my new suit. Since bespoke offers unlimited possibilities, I chose a birdseye Scabal fabric but wanted to play with lapel widths (I am very tall, so believe it works) and other details. Fabric is too light and the drape is less than ideal, but I am mostly splitting hair.


----------



## Roen

I'm here for honest feedback, I have thick skin, so by all means, if it deserves it, keep the critical feedback coming.

And yes, I know about those shoes.....


----------



## Shaver

Roen said:


>


Amongst a multitude of extraordinarily disturbing images encountered via the interwebz these shoes - ranking, as they do, highly amongst the most offensive pics - may have irreparably traumatised my delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Roen

Pentheos said:


> Did you ask for yoga pants?


I deferred to the tailor's experience, which is a bit confounding when two different tailors gave me yoga pants.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JBierly

There is a bit of neck roll - that should be fixed - and let the jacket out a bit in the middle - from the rear it looks it is outlining your whole torso - it actually detracts because it makes you look like you have a bit of a side gut - which indeed you may have but as massive as your shoulders and chest are a little bit less waist suppression will still show off your impressive V physique without showing (or at least not making it appear like you have) that flaw.

Enough about the shoes but get something that looks better - I mean unless you are a detective and need to run after the bad guys in those shoes. (in which case the next trousers needs to be a bit looser less you split them in stride - plus not much space for the back up gun in the calf)


----------



## 215339

Maybe @Jgarner197 can give some tips as well, he's a pretty big guy too.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit

It is honored to be referred on this fit matter but I will make it quick for now. If you need more elaboration, assuming you are located there in HK, I will respond that tomorrow.

Trousers look tight but passable for the current fashion. The tailors may have to follow that for their other customers so no quibble from me. On a positive note, the hem break looks good, or maybe a little short. The drape on the trousers look decent enough.

The jacket is tight on you, but that comes in many factors: slope shoulders, developed chest, deltoids, back, and lats, and lastly *Posture*. It is worth mentioning twice: Posture. In your third picture (shirt) on first suit, observe how your shoulder blades protruding and hollow your center back. Hollow back is the term here, and that is not an easy fix.

Another point is the button stance. It is probably 1" higher than ideal. Here is a test: unbutton the jacket, then try holding the two quarters one inch lower than the buttoning button and observe the lapels and opening. Does the quarters spread a bit nicely? Do you feel more comfortable with that buttoning stance?

That is it for now.


----------



## RaulM

Nice shoes!!


RogerP said:


> Yesterday's outfit:


----------



## GRH

winghus said:


> But, but, they're marked down from $350 to $18, WHAT A DEAL!!!
> 
> He's not pulling our leg, he's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A capital wheeze!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs

Tattersall shirt (Oliver Brown) 
Corduroy trousers (Cordings)
Shetland jumper with saddle shoulder (Cordings) 
Brogues (Trickers)
Dry wax cotton paddock jacket (Lavenham).


----------



## RogerP

Today I was forced to endure a tedious off-site half day conference where the dress code was specified as "casual". I am sure you can well imagine the sartorial train wreck that such a specification created in this day and age, but I just don't do the mellenial slob look.

So my take on casual:


----------



## wildcat1976

RogerP said:


> Today I was forced to endure a tedious off-site half day conference where the dress code was specified as "casual". I am sure you can well imagine the sartorial train wreck that such a specification created in this day and age, but I just don't do the mellenial slob look.
> 
> So my take on casual:


----------



## wildcat1976

Roger, that is outstanding! I hope the other people took notes.


----------



## ItalianStyle

I tip my (imaginary) hat to that outfit, RogerP...!


----------



## RogerP

Cheers, gents.


----------



## eagle2250

Rather splendid, indeed. RogerP, you may have just set a new standard. Nicely done!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks my man.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Today I was forced to endure a tedious off-site half day conference where the dress code was specified as "casual". I am sure you can well imagine the sartorial train wreck that such a specification created in this day and age, but I just don't do the mellenial slob look.
> 
> So my take on casual:


looking quite sharp Rog.


----------



## John inSC

RogerP said:


> Today I was forced to endure a tedious off-site half day conference where the dress code was specified as "casual". I am sure you can well imagine the sartorial train wreck that such a specification created in this day and age, but I just don't do the mellenial slob look.
> 
> So my take on casual:


RogerP, I have been eyeballing some d'avenza jackets for some time - this cut in particular. Is this one of their "Forte" jackets with the lower back strap? Looks fantastic.


----------



## RogerP

Howard said:


> looking quite sharp Rog.


Thanks Howard.



John inSC said:


> RogerP, I have been eyeballing some d'avenza jackets for some time - this cut in particular. Is this one of their "Forte" jackets with the lower back strap? Looks fantastic.


Thanks John - I'd have to check the label for a Forte designation, but it does have the lower back strap.


----------



## Roen

ASCOT CHANG SUIT

This suit is from Ascot Chang, IFC Mall location. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was 4 days later, with a full basted jacket (instead of half sleeves like at other places). Suit was received 5 weeks after order through the post.

Had the suit pressed, so any suit wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Shirt was laundered at home and dried in the machine, but no ironing was done. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth and sixth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.

Shirt pics:






























Trouser while seated pics:
















Suit pics:






























Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


----------



## Jgarner197

Roen said:


> ASCOT CHANG SUIT
> 
> This suit is from Ascot Chang, IFC Mall location. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was 4 days later, with a full basted jacket (instead of half sleeves like at other places). Suit was received 5 weeks after order through the post.
> 
> Had the suit pressed, so any suit wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Shirt was laundered at home and dried in the machine, but no ironing was done. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth and sixth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.
> 
> Shirt pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouser while seated pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


I missed being mentioned in a previous post and my apologies for the delay in response. As a bigger fellow myself I can say this is the best of three I have seen you post. The seat on the trouser still appears a bit tight and I think the trouser legs could stand to be a bit wider to help with both fit and drape. Pleats on the trouser would help you immensely in my opinion (they do for me). I prefer a slightly higher rise than you have there but I suppose that is a matter of personal taste. The jacket is much much better! Only slight indications of pulling along the upper back. The lapels also appear to be laying much closer to "flat" on this jacket and the shoulders have a better fit as well. The waist however in my opinion still looks to be suppressed a little too much as it is forcing the vents to open. Most of that could be due to your build though. I try to avoid dual vents if possible because they tend to open when I bring the waist in to a correct fit because my derrière and legs are so much larger than normal. When they open it can tend to bring attention to your waist area and make it look "blocky. I know that dual vents are "in" right now but I have found for gentleman with builds like ours, a single vent jacket looks better because you can bring the waist area in to your liking without the vents opening as noticeably. It creates a much cleaner and slimming line around the waist.

Unfortunately even with MTM our body types are a little more difficult to get right. I am struggling with this on my Golden Fleece MTM with BB. I commissioned it back in April and am still awaiting a finished product. We are on the third attempt on the jacket and vest (2nd remake).


----------



## ran23

In the mid 40's, wool blend Navy Turtleneck under a Tweed Overcoat, grey chinos.


----------



## Roen

Jgarner197 said:


> I missed being mentioned in a previous post and my apologies for the delay in response. As a bigger fellow myself I can say this is the best of three I have seen you post. The seat on the trouser still appears a bit tight and I think the trouser legs could stand to be a bit wider to help with both fit and drape. Pleats on the trouser would help you immensely in my opinion (they do for me). I prefer a slightly higher rise than you have there but I suppose that is a matter of personal taste. The jacket is much much better! Only slight indications of pulling along the upper back. The lapels also appear to be laying much closer to "flat" on this jacket and the shoulders have a better fit as well. The waist however in my opinion still looks to be suppressed a little too much as it is forcing the vents to open. Most of that could be due to your build though. I try to avoid dual vents if possible because they tend to open when I bring the waist in to a correct fit because my derrière and legs are so much larger than normal. When they open it can tend to bring attention to your waist area and make it look "blocky. I know that dual vents are "in" right now but I have found for gentleman with builds like ours, a single vent jacket looks better because you can bring the waist area in to your liking without the vents opening as noticeably. It creates a much cleaner and slimming line around the waist.
> 
> Unfortunately even with MTM our body types are a little more difficult to get right. I am struggling with this on my Golden Fleece MTM with BB. I commissioned it back in April and am still awaiting a finished product. We are on the third attempt on the jacket and vest (2nd remake).


Wow, that sucks to hear on the MTM. Good luck with that!


----------



## Jgarner197

Roen said:


> Wow, that sucks to hear on the MTM. Good luck with that!


Thank you my friend. I don't mind too much as I want it to be done right and have no problem being patient.


----------



## JBierly

This suit jacket fits much better - less waist suppression is an improvement. Sleeves could be a tad shorter to show some cuff. As for the trousers, the skinny fit doesn't work for you because - well, you just are not that skinny. A fuller cut in the leg with some pleats would be more comfortable and with some cuffs would look a lot better on your physique. Unless you like looking like some huge guy up top with twigs for legs (not saying that is actually your physique but your clothes are creating that imbalance).

This is a great example of how fashion (flat front pants and thin legs without cuffs) doesn't work for all body types. But back in the 80s we had the opposite - skinny guys swimming in Armani suits. It's pretty obvious how goofy that looks in hind sight.


----------



## Roen

I call it the chicken hawk look.

All kidding aside, I left it up to 3 different tailors and they all gave me tape for trousers. I'm guessing that's the style or they're not used to dealing with non-skinny legs.


----------



## Michael Marshall

What I found helpful when I had my new suit tailored recently was to take a picture of someone else wearing a suit and ask for that “look”. Sometimes it is not that easy to “duplicate” but at least there can be a “reference point”.


----------



## JBierly

Roen said:


> I call it the chicken hawk look.
> 
> All kidding aside, I left it up to 3 different tailors and they all gave me tape for trousers. I'm guessing that's the style or they're not used to dealing with non-skinny legs.


Indeed - that is the style. My best advice is for you to measure the width of the trousers that you are wearing and find too lean and then measure trousers of something that fits you better and go with that. You can be very specific when you go to a tailor and tell him you want 22cm trousers for instance (at a guess I wouldn't recommend you go any thinner than that.)


----------



## upr_crust

Back from my trip abroad, and properly jet-lagged, and as it is to rain here in NYC sometime today, I am recycling attire that I had with me on the trip, with some swag from the trip (today's braces and cufflinks). Hope that it meets with approval.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis (from their new shop in the Piccadilly Arcade)
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J


----------



## Michael Marshall

Excellent, as usual, Crusty!


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> Back from my trip abroad, and properly jet-lagged, and as it is to rain here in NYC sometime today, I am recycling attire that I had with me on the trip, with some swag from the trip (today's braces and cufflinks). Hope that it meets with approval.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis (from their new shop in the Piccadilly Arcade)
> PS - BB
> Shoes - C & J
> 
> View attachment 18676
> View attachment 18677
> View attachment 18678
> View attachment 18679
> View attachment 18680


Too good, awesome


----------



## bernoulli

Country?


----------



## upr_crust

Bernoulli, if that's "country", it's a very sophisticated country of origin - excellent fabric, great fit.


----------



## Howard

Hey glad to see you returned Crusty, looking fine as usual.


----------



## RaulM

Jeans and an oxford shirt


----------



## winghus

bernoulli said:


> Country?
> View attachment 18684
> View attachment 18683
> View attachment 18685


Love the suit and that tie.


----------



## upr_crust

The weather has finally cooled down to normal seasonal levels here in NYC, affording me the chance to wear my newest suit (from my recent trip to London) and a collection of cold-weather gear.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Corneliani
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Harvie & Hudson, London
Shoes - C & J
Hat - Selentino
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin


----------



## Howard

Crusty, glad to see you're wearing the fashionable scarves again.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> The weather has finally cooled down to normal seasonal levels here in NYC, affording me the chance to wear my newest suit (from my recent trip to London) and a collection of cold-weather gear.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Corneliani
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Harvie & Hudson, London
> Shoes - C & J
> Hat - Selentino
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Johnston's of Elgin
> 
> View attachment 18690
> View attachment 18691
> View attachment 18692
> View attachment 18693
> View attachment 18694
> View attachment 18695


Cuff buttons are 2 and 2 on the suit - interesting - I haven't noticed that before on a suit or sports jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, glad to see you're wearing the fashionable scarves again.


Thank you, Howard - it's now cold enough for scarves.



JBierly said:


> Cuff buttons are 2 and 2 on the suit - interesting - I haven't noticed that before on a suit or sports jacket.


The button arrangement seems to be a house style, and the buttons are functional.

More New & Lingwood for today, though not new.

Suit & braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie, shoes, and scarf - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The Custom Shop
PS - Drake's, via the Armoury, NYC
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud


----------



## Michael Marshall

I never would have thought of wearing that bow tie with those braces, as the pairing appeared to clash initially, but I now see how they "work"; especially with the braces under the suit jacket most of the time. Very nice!


----------



## upr_crust

Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments of the last week.

Hardly "casual Friday" - we are taking friends out for a celebratory dinner, and I wanted to look the part. It is also quite cold in NYC, and predicted to get colder, so I wanted a warm suit.

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

nice bow tie Crusty.


----------



## Jgarner197

Haven't posted on this thread in awhile and figured I would show the new Paul Stuart Tweed jacket I landed (see other recent purchase thread). This is my first Tweed jacket so hopefully I put together a decent ensemble.

Jacket-Paul Stuart
Tie-Paul Stuart knit
Shirt-BB
Braces-BB GF
Trousers- JB Britches Torino 
PS-Joseph Abboud
Shoes- AE


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> ...................
> 
> View attachment 18731
> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments of the last week.
> 
> Hardly "casual Friday" - we are taking friends out for a celebratory dinner, and I wanted to look the part. It is also quite cold in NYC, and predicted to get colder, so I wanted a warm suit.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - PRL
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


My friend, as always you look absolutely splendid. I frequently find myself fixating on your cuff links, your ties or your shoes, but today it is those socks...they are head snappingly handsome...and this coming from a guy who mostly wears solid black or navy socks!


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Roen said:


> FIRST POST
> 
> Updated pictures. This suit is from Empire International Tailors in HK. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was done in the afternoon. Picked up the suit three days later. At the time, did not know what to look for in a good fitting suit.
> 
> Had the suit and shirt pressed, so any wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.
> 
> Shirt pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouser while seated pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


First comment - please remove those shoes from your feet, and throw them in the trash, or donate them to the homeless.

Second, the jacket has too much waist suppression, and is too tight.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Roen said:


> ASCOT CHANG SUIT
> 
> This suit is from Ascot Chang, IFC Mall location. Both suit and shirt were commissioned and paid for. Measured by the salesman in the morning, first basted fitting was 4 days later, with a full basted jacket (instead of half sleeves like at other places). Suit was received 5 weeks after order through the post.
> 
> Had the suit pressed, so any suit wrinkling should be solely due to fit. Shirt was laundered at home and dried in the machine, but no ironing was done. Pictures are overexposed to show as much detail as possible. The first four pictures are with the shirt and trousers alone, the fifth and sixth picture shows the tightness of the trousers around the thighs, and the last four are the full suit buttoned up.
> 
> Shirt pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouser while seated pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fit feedback welcome! Please tear into every little detail if you will.


1. Take those shoes, throw them in a dumpster, then light the dumpster on fire. I don't mean to be dramatic, but with your shoe selection thus far, it doesn't even matter how well your suits fit or don't fit.

2. That suit is much better, although the pants are still too skinny for your torso. Jacket is a smidge too tight.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> View attachment 18726
> View attachment 18727
> View attachment 18728
> View attachment 18729
> View attachment 18730
> View attachment 18731
> Thank you, gentlemen, for the kind comments of the last week.
> 
> Hardly "casual Friday" - we are taking friends out for a celebratory dinner, and I wanted to look the part. It is also quite cold in NYC, and predicted to get colder, so I wanted a warm suit.
> 
> Suit - BB MTM
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - PRL
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - Magnanni for Bergdorf Goodman
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


looking smart Sir, especially scarf and bow tie are very nice


----------



## JBierly

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, as always you look absolutely splendid. I frequently find myself fixating on your cuff links, your ties or your shoes, but today it is those socks...they are head snappingly handsome...and this coming from a guy who mostly wears solid black or navy socks!


I think this is where fashion (current trend for colorful socks) and style can merge. Black and navy socks have their purpose - like ease of not losing one in the wash (granted you may end up with an odd number of socks but if they are all the same why care?) Beyond that advantage, black is best subjugated to black tie and navy to the most conservative navy suit with hopefully black shoes. I think colorful socks are a nice addition to any mans wardrobe (I am a recent convert - maybe several years ago I upped my sock game)


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> nice bow tie Crusty.





fiftyforfifty said:


> looking smart Sir, especially scarf and bow tie are very nice


Thank you, gentlemen.

An overcast day in NYC, with threat of morning showers.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## Howard

I like the different variety of colors Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I like the different variety of colors Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Back to work today, after a mission of mercy yesterday.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Wedgwood
PS - BB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes _ Paul Stuart house brand
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, outstanding MTM shirt - you missed your calling as a designer.


----------



## Howard

quite outstanding outfit Crusty, is that a green scarf?


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, outstanding MTM shirt - you missed your calling as a designer.


I would accept your praise, save for the fact that today's shirt was the "mistake" shirt - made for me by Brooks Brothers out of a material I didn't order (the labels of the fabric samples from Thomas Mason were a bit confusing). However, as mistakes go, this one was fortuitous.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> I would accept your praise, save for the fact that today's shirt was the "mistake" shirt - made for me by Brooks Brothers out of a material I didn't order (the labels of the fabric samples from Thomas Mason were a bit confusing). However, as mistakes go, this one was fortuitous.


Well, many great discoveries came by way of accident. Penicillin and X-Rays are two notable examples; now we can add your MTM shirt. And nobody thought the less of Fleming for the aborning happenstance as he, like you, knew what to do with the serendipity.


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> Back to work today, after a mission of mercy yesterday.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Hackett
> Cufflinks - Wedgwood
> PS - BB
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes _ Paul Stuart house brand
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Frank Stella, NYC
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 18815
> View attachment 18816
> View attachment 18817
> View attachment 18818
> View attachment 18819
> View attachment 18820





Fading Fast said:


> Upr, outstanding MTM shirt - you missed your calling as a designer.


Upr
That suit looks fantastic on you; a perfect canvass for the rest of the outfit.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> quite outstanding outfit Crusty, is that a green scarf?





wildcat1976 said:


> Upr
> That suit looks fantastic on you; a perfect canvass for the rest of the outfit.


Thank you, gentlemen.

A rainy morning in NYC.

Suit, shirt & tie - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - BB
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.

Recently, I was in the elevator of my office building, and was wearing braces without my jacket on, and someone remarked, favorably, on my wearing them, but noted that it took a bit of boldness (swagger, daring, cojones, etc.) to pull off the look. He then mentioned bow ties, and opined that it would take a great deal of boldness to wear both braces and a bow tie together. I only hope that I run into this particular gentleman today . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC (now defunct)
Tie - PRL
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces & PS - BB
Shoes - G & G for Paul Stuart, NYC
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - RLPL
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Recently, I was in the elevator of my office building, and was wearing braces without my jacket on, and someone remarked, favorably, on my wearing them, but noted that it took a bit of boldness (swagger, daring, cojones, etc.) to pull off the look. He then mentioned bow ties, and opined that it would take a great deal of boldness to wear both braces and a bow tie together. I only hope that I run into this particular gentleman today . . .
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - The Shirt Store, NYC (now defunct)
> Tie - PRL
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces & PS - BB
> Shoes - G & G for Paul Stuart, NYC
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - RLPL
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 18849
> View attachment 18850
> View attachment 18851
> View attachment 18852
> View attachment 18853
> View attachment 18854


The braces and bowtie definitely are a great pair! Nice as usual!


----------



## Howard

I think the tie and the scarf are good combinations Crusty.


----------



## eagle2250

no_surrender said:


> Today was a bit of an experiment in trying on a few suits in which don't exactly fit as well as when first purchased, but wear decent enough to take a stroll down a few dark streets.
> 
> Suit: Made in ROK
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Masonic Revival
> Pocket Square: Kent Wang
> Shoes: AE
> 
> View attachment 18876


It appears to me, no_surrender, that you are wearing those "previously ill-fitting suits" to good effect theses days. It's time for you to take a walk in the bright light of a full sun at mid-day!


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> The braces and bowtie definitely are a great pair! Nice as usual!





Howard said:


> I think the tie and the scarf are good combinations Crusty.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Sunny and cool here in NYC - perfect weather for three pieces in flannel . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt & cufflinks - BB
Tie - Charvet
PS - J Press
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Burberry
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Michael Marshall

no_surrender said:


> Today was a bit of an experiment in trying on a few suits in which don't exactly fit as well as when first purchased, but wear decent enough to take a stroll down a few dark streets.
> 
> Suit: Made in ROK
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Masonic Revival
> Pocket Square: Kent Wang
> Shoes: AE
> 
> View attachment 18876


The suit jacket fits you well; yet from the angle which the photo is shot it appears that the slacks have a little too much room. But not horrible.


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, Should scarves always have to match the coat you wear or does it matter?


----------



## DCR

no_surrender said:


> Today was a bit of an experiment in trying on a few suits in which don't exactly fit as well as when first purchased, but wear decent enough to take a stroll down a few dark streets.
> 
> Suit: Made in ROK
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Masonic Revival
> Pocket Square: Kent Wang
> Shoes: AE
> 
> View attachment 18876


Are you a traveling man?


----------



## Fation1961

Well today i wear casual dress couse i have an important meeting ! and hope i look perfect, i then i have to go to my doctor for growth hormone because i have some issues so today i need to be looking great.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, Should scarves always have to match the coat you wear or does it matter?


That depends on how many scarves and how many coats you own. I own plenty of both, so I tend to match scarf to coat whenever I choose my clothes for the day.

Sunnier and a bit milder today than yesterday - not quite so many layers . . .

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Braces - New & Lingwood
PS - Ashear
Shoes - BB
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> *That depends on how many scarves and how many coats you own. I own plenty of both, so I tend to match scarf to coat whenever I choose my clothes for the day. *
> 
> Sunnier and a bit milder today than yesterday - not quite so many layers . . .
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> PS - Ashear
> Shoes - BB
> Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 18929
> View attachment 18930
> View attachment 18931
> View attachment 18932
> View attachment 18933
> View attachment 18934


I own a few peacoats and they're black so I like to match my scarves with my coat too, I own a black scarf and a scarf with a black and grey design.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> I own a few peacoats and they're black so I like to match my scarves with my coat too, I own a black scarf and a scarf with a black and grey design.


Then, it would seem, you are all set for scarves and coats, then.

A rainy start to the day, then cooling down to near-wintry temperatures. Dressing for the evening's weather, rather than the current conditions.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Niletti Creations, NYC
PS - BB
Braces - New & Lingwood
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, What are your plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, What are your plans for Thanksgiving?


My husband and I are feasting with friends in Westchester County, thank you for asking.


----------



## DCR

Nice Homburg Crusty. Very Corleone-ish


----------



## upr_crust

Back to work after an unexpected interlude . . .

Suit - BB MTM
Shirt - BB
Tie - Hilditch & Key
PS - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

quite a nice bowtie Crusty.


----------



## Jimbo2

Sir Crust, I clicked on your wonderful shoes for a closer inspection, and noticed an ever-so-faint plaid in the suit pattern; all the better! Great look today.


----------



## Rasmus

All casual.
A pair of jeans, chelsea boots and a nice soft and warm knit
This can really be recommended https://www.jackjones.com/gb/en/jj/knitwear/merino-wool/


----------



## upr_crust

New suit today.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - Penhaligon's
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Stefano Branchini, via Bergdorf's, NYC
Topcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

definitely like the scarf color Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and a grey suit for a grey day . . .

Suit, shirt, braces, and PS - BB
Tie - Charvet
Cufflinks - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## DCR

Crusty is the suit BBGF by Martin Greenfield?


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Crusty is the suit BBGF by Martin Greenfield?


Actually not (though I do have at least one BBGF from Martin Greenfield, and he did the fitting himself for my first MTM suit from BB, which was an adventure unto itself) - the suit is a Italian made Regent model from about a decade or so ago. It has been re-fitted since its purchase, as I am somewhat smaller now than I was when the suit was purchased.


----------



## Howard

Crusty I like the scarves you wear, do they charge a lot for them?


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Actually not (though I do have at least one BBGF from Martin Greenfield, and he did the fitting himself for my first MTM suit from BB, which was an adventure unto itself) - the suit is a Italian made Regent model from about a decade or so ago. It has been re-fitted since its purchase, as I am somewhat smaller now than I was when the suit was purchased.


Interesting. Lardini I presume. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dinesh Mittal

A graphic tshirt paired up with jeans. Casual boots and Shades to enhance the look.

Its Friday, bring it on


----------



## Michael Marshall

Dinesh Mittal said:


> A graphic tshirt paired up with jeans. Casual boots and Shades to enhance the look.
> 
> Its Friday, bring it on


Welcome to the Fora... But bear in mind some of us might roll our eyes at such of an outfit, even if it is a "casual Friday". I learned so much from other gentlemen on here, and I trust you will too


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty I like the scarves you wear, do they charge a lot for them?


My scarves vary in cost a good deal - some were more expensive than others - yesterday's was more expensive than today's, as it was silk and cashmere, rather than today's, which is silk and lambswool.

Digging into the archives for something I've not worn in a while - today's suit . . .

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Lewin
Tie - Harvie & Hudson
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - The London Badge & Button Co.
PS - vintage no name brand
Shoes - BB
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Thomas Farthing, London
Hat - Selentino


----------



## John inSC

Upr_crust, your collection of cufflinks is fabulous. Are most of your links’ collected throughout travels? Funny, my fiancé says to me the other night “maybe we should go to NY and visit Upr, I feel like we know him”. I make her view this thread several times a week. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## upr_crust

John inSC said:


> Upr_crust, your collection of cufflinks is fabulous. Are most of your links' collected throughout travels? Funny, my fiancé says to me the other night "maybe we should go to NY and visit Upr, I feel like we know him". I make her view this thread several times a week. :icon_hailthee:


As it happens, much of my cufflink collection was acquired abroad (London, mostly, though the geographic range is from Stockholm to Buenos Aires).

As for making your fiancee read this thread on a regular basis, the jury is out as to whether that is a good or bad thing for your impending marriage . However, if you ever did make it to NYC, I would endeavor to meet you, if only for a brief encounter - enough to allay your curiosity, certainly.


----------



## Howard

Crusty, very nice ensemble.


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, very nice ensemble.


Thank you, Howard.

Monday - sunny and cool in NYC, but with a notable lack of enthusiasm, at least from this quarter . . .

Suit - BBGF
Shirt, tie & braces - BB
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
PS - vintage no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## barca10

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Howard.
> 
> Monday - sunny and cool in NYC, but with a notable lack of enthusiasm, at least from this quarter . . .
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt, tie & braces - BB
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> PS - vintage no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19049
> View attachment 19050
> View attachment 19051
> View attachment 19052
> View attachment 19053
> View attachment 19054


Great scarf and overcoat.


----------



## upr_crust

barca10 said:


> Great scarf and overcoat.


Thank you. I am very fond of both.

"All over me like a cheap suit in the rain . . ." - well, today's suit was cheap, and it will be raining all day today here in NYC, so it's an appropriate quote and appropriate attire for today's weather.

Suit - JAB Joseph
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - Tyrwhitt
Cufflinks - BB
PS - Robert Talbott
Shoes - BB
Raincoat and scarf - Burberry
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Howard

barca10 said:


> Great scarf and overcoat.


I definitely agree and everything clashes.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Thank you. I am very fond of both.
> 
> "All over me like a cheap suit in the rain . . ." - well, today's suit was cheap, and it will be raining all day today here in NYC, so it's an appropriate quote and appropriate attire for today's weather.
> 
> Suit - JAB Joseph
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - Tyrwhitt
> Cufflinks - BB
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Shoes - BB
> Raincoat and scarf - Burberry
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 19060
> View attachment 19061
> View attachment 19062
> View attachment 19063
> View attachment 19064
> View attachment 19065


Wow! Simplicity... yet so sophisticated! I say "simplicity" because you usually "mix and match" a lot of patterns and textures, but this is subdued. I love it!


----------



## eagleman

Howard said:


> I definitely agree and everything clashes.


I'm confused. How does everything clash?

I see nothing but a carefully put together ensemble that upholds the class that Upr has.


----------



## irish95

Eagleman-It's okay. We all know what Howard is saying. No worries.


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> I definitely agree and everything clashes.


The spell checker, or auto-predict, or whatever the little goblin is called which inhabits my smartphone, occasionally tampers with my words too.

I would wager that Howard meant 'flashes' - possibly even 'meshes'.


----------



## eagleman

Shaver said:


> The spell checker, or auto-predict, or whatever the little goblin is called which inhabits my smartphone, occasionally tampers with my words too.
> 
> I would wager that Howard meant 'flashes' - possibly even 'meshes'.


Thank you for the clarification. I have that same little goblin residing in my smartphone as well.


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Wow! Simplicity... yet so sophisticated! I say "simplicity" because you usually "mix and match" a lot of patterns and textures, but this is subdued. I love it!


Thank you, Michael. We'll see if you like the simplicity of today's attire as well.

For the record, I understood Howard's comment as a compliment. Whether he or his smartphone had a Mrs. Malaprop moment, I leave as a mystery never to be solved.

The rains have passed through NYC, so the need for "defensive dressing" has also passed. For today, I've needed to attire myself in preparation for a quaint sociological expedition, observing the natives of the Upper East Side of Manhattan and their jolly japes during the holiday season - two different venues, both rather grand. We'll see if my sartorial choices will pass muster . . .

Suit, tie, braces, cufflinks - Paul Stuart
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## Howard

irish95 said:


> Eagleman-It's okay. We all know what Howard is saying. No worries.


Sorry I have trouble putting words together.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Michael. We'll see if you like the simplicity of today's attire as well.
> 
> *For the record, I understood Howard's comment as a compliment. Whether he or his smartphone had a Mrs. Malaprop moment, I leave as a mystery never to be solved. *
> 
> The rains have passed through NYC, so the need for "defensive dressing" has also passed. For today, I've needed to attire myself in preparation for a quaint sociological expedition, observing the natives of the Upper East Side of Manhattan and their jolly japes during the holiday season - two different venues, both rather grand. We'll see if my sartorial choices will pass muster . . .
> 
> Suit, tie, braces, cufflinks - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 19079
> View attachment 19080
> View attachment 19081
> View attachment 19082
> View attachment 19083
> View attachment 19084


No I don't own a smartphone I have a regular computer.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Michael. We'll see if you like the simplicity of today's attire as well.
> 
> For the record, I understood Howard's comment as a compliment. Whether he or his smartphone had a Mrs. Malaprop moment, I leave as a mystery never to be solved.
> 
> The rains have passed through NYC, so the need for "defensive dressing" has also passed. For today, I've needed to attire myself in preparation for a quaint sociological expedition, observing the natives of the Upper East Side of Manhattan and their jolly japes during the holiday season - two different venues, both rather grand. We'll see if my sartorial choices will pass muster . . .
> 
> Suit, tie, braces, cufflinks - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 19079
> View attachment 19080
> View attachment 19081
> View attachment 19082
> View attachment 19083
> View attachment 19084


You are correct when I see this as possessing simplicity. Again, simple yet what distinguishes yesterday from today is a splash of pizazz with the bow tie pattern and double-breasted suit jacket. Well done!


----------



## wildcat1976

upr_crust said:


> Thank you, Michael. We'll see if you like the simplicity of today's attire as well.
> 
> For the record, I understood Howard's comment as a compliment. Whether he or his smartphone had a Mrs. Malaprop moment, I leave as a mystery never to be solved.
> 
> The rains have passed through NYC, so the need for "defensive dressing" has also passed. For today, I've needed to attire myself in preparation for a quaint sociological expedition, observing the natives of the Upper East Side of Manhattan and their jolly japes during the holiday season - two different venues, both rather grand. We'll see if my sartorial choices will pass muster . . .
> 
> Suit, tie, braces, cufflinks - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 19079
> View attachment 19080
> View attachment 19081
> View attachment 19082
> View attachment 19083
> View attachment 19084


Elegant!


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Sorry I have trouble putting words together.


No worries, Howard. You may, on occasion have trouble putting words together, but your heart is always in exactly the right place.



Michael Marshall said:


> You are correct when I see this as possessing simplicity. Again, simple yet what distinguishes yesterday from today is a splash of pizazz with the bow tie pattern and double-breasted suit jacket. Well done!





wildcat1976 said:


> Elegant!


Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## upr_crust

Today's color scheme is a bit eccentric - blue, orange, white, grey - much like its wearer.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Kamakura
Tie - Charvet
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Harvie & Hudson
Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hickey Freeman
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## bernoulli

For the love of the dimple.


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Today's color scheme is a bit eccentric - blue, orange, white, grey - much like its wearer.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - Kamakura
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> PS - Harvie & Hudson
> Shoes - Bergdorf Goodman house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hickey Freeman
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 19092
> View attachment 19093
> View attachment 19094
> View attachment 19095
> View attachment 19096
> View attachment 19097


Nice suit, navy flannel self stripe?


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Nice suit, navy flannel self stripe?


Flannel, yes, but a lighter color than navy, and a herringbone weave, hence the perception of "stripes".


----------



## upr_crust

Friday, and hardly casual. Playing with one of my "new toys" - my latest suit from New & Lingwood.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - JAB
Braces - Paul Stuart
Cufflinks - DVVS, NYC (now defunct)
PS - Ashear
Shoes - Paul Stuart (G & G)
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

that's a nice scarf Crusty.


----------



## Michael Marshall

Howard said:


> that's a nice scarf Crusty.


Scarfs are your thing I take it, Howard? But, I do agree that it is a nice scarf.


----------



## Howard

Michael Marshall said:


> Scarfs are your thing I take it, Howard? But, I do agree that it is a nice scarf.


I just love the different styles and how it feels around your neck.


----------



## bernoulli

New flannel suit.


----------



## Michael Marshall

bernoulli said:


> New flannel suit.
> 
> View attachment 19157
> View attachment 19155
> View attachment 19156
> View attachment 19158


That does not even look flannel at all... That definitely is A SUPERB suit as far as craftsmanship. And it looks FAB on you!


----------



## upr_crust

This is today's attire, thrown together late last night after too much champagne, cheese and desserts, and followed by too little sleep.

Jacket, trousers, shirt - BB
Tie - PRL
PS - no name brand
Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Cap - BB


----------



## Howard

Crusty, Did you go to a party last night?


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> This is today's attire, thrown together late last night after too much champagne, cheese and desserts, and followed by too little sleep.
> 
> Jacket, trousers, shirt - BB
> Tie - PRL
> PS - no name brand
> Shoes - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
> Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
> Cap - BB
> 
> View attachment 19159
> View attachment 19160
> View attachment 19161
> View attachment 19162
> View attachment 19163


New specs, Crusty???


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Crusty, Did you go to a party last night?


Yes, a small gathering with a lot of food and wine, and conversation that lasted longer than it should have - I am very tired this morning.



Michael Marshall said:


> New specs, Crusty???


Not today, but I should have new specs soon - on order.


----------



## upr_crust

Grey day, grey suit - even grey shoes.

Suit - BB
Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
Tie - Hackett
Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
PS - RLPL
Shoes - To Boot New York
Raincoat - Burberry
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Weatherproof


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Grey day, grey suit - even grey shoes.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Hackett
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> PS - RLPL
> Shoes - To Boot New York
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 19178
> View attachment 19173
> View attachment 19174
> View attachment 19175
> View attachment 19176
> View attachment 19177


Once again, such simplicity... YET so sophisticated! Superb, Crusty!


----------



## Howard

lovely outfit Crusty.


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Once again, such simplicity... YET so sophisticated! Superb, Crusty!





Howard said:


> lovely outfit Crusty.


Thank you, gentlemen.

Clear and much colder today in NYC - time to break out the camel's hair polo coat.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - Hilditch & Key
Tie - JAB
Waistcoat - Ede & Ravenscroft, London
Cufflinks - Liberty of London
PS - Faux-rioni
Braces - Paul Stuart
Boots - Paul Smith
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

How did you deal with the brutal cold winds today Crusty?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> How did you deal with the brutal cold winds today Crusty?


Yesterday's coat is very warm - it protected me.

Cold, with a light dusting of snow in NYC. Today, I am taking my staff out to lunch for the holidays, and have dressed such that the waitstaff will know to whom to give the check.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Charvet
Braces - BB
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
Vintage watch chain
Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
Overcoat - Paul Stuart
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## fred johnson

upr_crust said:


> This is today's attire, thrown together late last night after too much champagne, cheese and desserts, and followed by too little sleep.
> 
> Just visiting from the trad side, always good to see what you are posting. I actually have that JA overcoat in 100% camel hair; wonderful coat, long and warm. The whole rig is great


----------



## Howard

very nice Crusty, how come I don't see you wear a pair of earmuffs in your photos? Are your ears warm enough?


----------



## bernoulli

I am quoting your post because everybody deserves to see this ensemble twice. One thing, though. You look tired in these pics. Compare that to your usual sunny disposition in your other posts. Go get some sleep. We need Upr_crust at full mode for our daily enjoyment!



upr_crust said:


> Yesterday's coat is very warm - it protected me.
> 
> Cold, with a light dusting of snow in NYC. Today, I am taking my staff out to lunch for the holidays, and have dressed such that the waitstaff will know to whom to give the check.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - BB
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Deakin & Francis, London
> Vintage watch chain
> Shoes - Harris, via Barney's NYC
> Overcoat - Paul Stuart
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> 
> View attachment 19199
> View attachment 19200
> View attachment 19201
> View attachment 19202
> View attachment 19203
> View attachment 19204


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice Crusty, how come I don't see you wear a pair of earmuffs in your photos? Are your ears warm enough?


I take my photos indoors, and my earmuffs don't add anything to my appearance (quite the opposite, in fact) 



bernoulli said:


> I am quoting your post because everybody deserves to see this ensemble twice. One thing, though. You look tired in these pics. Compare that to your usual sunny disposition in your other posts. Go get some sleep. We need Upr_crust at full mode for our daily enjoyment!


The week has been tiring, partially due to annoyances from the office (8:00 AM conference calls), and partially due to celebrations (a business holiday party Wednesday evening). I promise to sleep well this weekend.

Friday, and I've opted for a more relaxed look.

Sports jacket - Chester Barrie, via Austin Reed
Shirt and trousers - BB
Tie - Barney's, NYC
PS - Drakes, via the Armoury, NYC
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason


----------



## Howard

Crusty, I like the tie.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> Grey day, grey suit - even grey shoes.
> 
> Suit - BB
> Shirt - Harvie & Hudson
> Tie - Hackett
> Cufflinks - Metropolitan Museum of Art
> PS - RLPL
> Shoes - To Boot New York
> Raincoat - Burberry
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Weatherproof
> 
> View attachment 19178
> View attachment 19173
> View attachment 19174
> View attachment 19175
> View attachment 19176
> View attachment 19177


Grey shoes should be in every mans wardrobe. For those who think not, all they need do is look at this outfit and understand how well they work. On a different point, I do notice a bit of pull when the jacket is buttoned - I am beginning to wonder if the holiday season has been a bit too happy!


----------



## upr_crust

JBierly said:


> Grey shoes should be in every mans wardrobe. For those who think not, all they need do is look at this outfit and understand how well they work. On a different point, I do notice a bit of pull when the jacket is buttoned - I am beginning to wonder if the holiday season has been a bit too happy!


The season has been a bit fattening - something on which to work in the New Year . . .

Monday, and little to recommend it.

Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
Shirt - BB
Tie - Canali
Cufflinks - Tiffany
PS - no name brand
Braces - Paul Stuart
Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino


----------



## barca10

upr_crust said:


> The season has been a bit fattening - something on which to work in the New Year . . .
> 
> Monday, and little to recommend it.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Canali
> Cufflinks - Tiffany
> PS - no name brand
> Braces - Paul Stuart
> Shoes - Septieme Largeur, Paris
> Overcoat - Turnbull & Asser
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19236
> View attachment 19237
> View attachment 19238
> View attachment 19239
> View attachment 19240
> View attachment 19241


Very nice tie.


----------



## Howard

very nice scarf Crusty.


----------



## JBierly

upr_crust said:


> The season has been a bit fattening - something on which to work in the New Year . . .


Just teasing you a bit. The pull is hardly noticeable - indeed if I didn't know better I would say it was intentional since that is the way so many gentlemen choose to wear their jackets. I have to admit I have a couple that fit that way but easily ignore it, more because it is slight and I don't feel its worth paying for alterations for such a trivial fit issue.


----------



## upr_crust

barca10 said:


> Very nice tie.


Thank you, Barca.



Howard said:


> very nice scarf Crusty.


Thank you, Howard.



JBierly said:


> Just teasing you a bit. The pull is hardly noticeable - indeed if I didn't know better I would say it was intentional since that is the way so many gentlemen choose to wear their jackets. I have to admit I have a couple that fit that way but easily ignore it, more because it is slight and I don't feel its worth paying for alterations for such a trivial fit issue.


It will be a project for January to get my weight back to its ideal, but for now, buttons will pull a bit.

Tuesday, and a bit warmer in NYC - lighter weight topcoat and scarf are in order.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - BB
Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
Braces - Lewin
Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
Topcoat - JAB
Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
Hat - Selentino - via JJ Hat Center, NYC


----------



## Howard

Is it me Crusty or was the color of your suit changed when you were sitting in the dark compared to when you were standing?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> Is it me Crusty or was the color of your suit changed when you were sitting in the dark compared to when you were standing?


The problem is that when I am seated, the light is behind me, and the sun in the winter isn't strong enough to compensate the lights behind me, hence I look like I'm in the dark. Come springtime, I will not be so much in the dark when seated, when the sunshine through my living room window will balance the lighting.


----------



## Michael Marshall

upr_crust said:


> Tuesday, and a bit warmer in NYC - lighter weight topcoat and scarf are in order.
> 
> Suit - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - Thomas Pink
> Tie - BB
> Cufflinks - Tyrwhitt
> Braces - Lewin
> Shoes - Florsheim Royal Imperial (Magnanni)
> Topcoat - JAB
> Scarf - Ede & Ravenscroft
> Hat - Selentino - via JJ Hat Center, NYC
> 
> View attachment 19253
> View attachment 19254
> View attachment 19255
> View attachment 19256
> View attachment 19257
> View attachment 19258


Excellent, as usual!


----------



## upr_crust

Michael Marshall said:


> Excellent, as usual!


Thank you, Michael.

A repeat of yesterday, in a way - New and Lingwood suit, Thomas Pink shirt.

Suit - New & Lingwood
Shirt - Thomas Pink
Tie - J Press
Cufflinks - St. Petersburg, London
Braces - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Shoes - BB
Overcoat - Joseph Abboud
Hat - Christys, via Fortnum & Mason, London
Scarf - Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## DCR

Madder paisley ftw


----------



## Mike4o4

Today I am wearing simple t-shirt, black jeans and this watch


----------



## upr_crust

Thursday, and a new suit, the byproduct of attempting to help a friend buy a tuxedo. My friend, my husband, and I were trolling Madison Ave., trying to find a fairly-priced tuxedo to fit my somewhat awkwardly-shaped friend, when we walked into Joseph Abboud. My friend didn't like their tuxedoes (at least on him), but both he and my husband suggested that I try on today's suit. Upon trying it on, both of them encouraged me to buy it, even though, by the canons of conventional menswear, it breaks a number of rules (peak lapels with patch pockets, a three-piece suit in a taupe windowpane flannel). Below is the result, for good or ill.

Suit - Joseph Abboud
Shirt - Tyrwhitt
Tie - Andrew's Ties
PS - Robert Talbott
Cufflinks - The Barnes Foundation, Philadelphia
Shoes - Canali
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Paul Stuart
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty.


----------



## DCR

upr_crust said:


> Thursday, and a new suit, the byproduct of attempting to help a friend buy a tuxedo. My friend, my husband, and I were trolling Madison Ave., trying to find a fairly-priced tuxedo to fit my somewhat awkwardly-shaped friend, when we walked into Joseph Abboud. My friend didn't like their tuxedoes (at least on him), but both he and my husband suggested that I try on today's suit. Upon trying it on, both of them encouraged me to buy it, even though, by the canons of conventional menswear, it breaks a number of rules (peak lapels with patch pockets, a three-piece suit in a taupe windowpane flannel). Below is the result, for good or ill.
> 
> Suit - Joseph Abboud
> Shirt - Tyrwhitt
> Tie - Andrew's Ties
> PS - Robert Talbott
> Cufflinks - The Barnes Foundation, Philadelphia
> Shoes - Canali
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Paul Stuart
> Hat - Selentino
> View attachment 19295
> View attachment 19296
> View attachment 19297
> View attachment 19298
> View attachment 19299
> View attachment 19300


Is that suit from his factory in Mass?


----------



## upr_crust

DCR said:


> Is that suit from his factory in Mass?


There are no obvious markings in the suit to indicate exactly where it was made. The sewn-in label merely says "Joseph Abboud Black Label".


----------



## Fading Fast

Upr, the suit's material is a fun texture and pattern and the double-breasted vest adds a nice style kick. And, heck, you turn it out so perfectly that it all looks very good. 

But in truth, that suit - first time wear, you said - is a bit messy compared to your other suits. The pants all but look like you slept in them - the tailor should not have let you out of the store until he addressed all that rumpling. The vest (same pic) is oddly bumping out here and there and the suit's left sleeve has an odd crease on its upper half and some rumpling down lower. Also, the suit has a boxy stiffness to it overall. 

Again, you have so much talent putting outfits together and such a natural comfort in clothes, that it all still looks great, but doing what we do here (over analyzing the details), I'd say the suit is not up to your usual standards.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Upr, the suit's material is a fun texture and pattern and the double-breasted vest adds a nice style kick. And, heck, you turn it out so perfectly that it all looks very good.
> 
> But in truth, that suit - first time wear, you said - is a bit messy compared to your other suits. The pants all but look like you slept in them - the tailor should not have let you out of the store until he addressed all that rumpling. The vest (same pic) is oddly bumping out here and there and the suit's left sleeve has an odd crease on its upper half and some rumpling down lower. Also, the suit has a boxy stiffness to it overall.
> 
> Again, you have so much talent putting outfits together and such a natural comfort in clothes, that it all still looks great, but doing what we do here (over analyzing the details), I'd say the suit is not up to your usual standards.


I understand your concerns, but think that part of your observations are due to the sizing nature of Joseph Abboud. In most venues (i.e. Brooks Bros., Paul Stuart, any of the London shops which I patronize), I'm a 42 regular or short, depending on the cut of the jacket. At Abboud, the suit I bought was a 40 short - proportionately, the jacket and waistcoat looked by far the best. However, "vanity sizing" did not extend to the waistline of the trousers - they were a 34" waist, and have been let out as much as possible. Flannel doesn't drape as smoothly as worsted, and the trousers are not a full cut, hence the "rumpling" you are seeing. Compare it to today's suit, with fuller cut trousers (with pleats - the Abboud suit has flat fronts), and see if your rumple concerns are similar.

There are days when it's easier to dress up than it is to figure out a "smart casual" outfit for the day. This is one of those days.

Suit and braces - New & Lingwood
Shirt - BB
Tie - Paul Stuart
PS - Ashear
Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
Shoes - Crockett & Jones
Overcoat - Adolfo
Scarf - New & Lingwood
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

very nice outfit Crusty, got anywhere special you got planned today?


----------



## upr_crust

Howard said:


> very nice outfit Crusty, got anywhere special you got planned today?


No place really special, no - dinner out near my apartment, early, then a quiet night in.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

upr_crust said:


> I understand your concerns, but think that part of your observations are due to the sizing nature of Joseph Abboud. In most venues (i.e. Brooks Bros., Paul Stuart, any of the London shops which I patronize), I'm a 42 regular or short, depending on the cut of the jacket. At Abboud, the suit I bought was a 40 short - proportionately, the jacket and waistcoat looked by far the best. However, "vanity sizing" did not extend to the waistline of the trousers - they were a 34" waist, and have been let out as much as possible. Flannel doesn't drape as smoothly as worsted, and the trousers are not a full cut, hence the "rumpling" you are seeing. Compare it to today's suit, with fuller cut trousers (with pleats - the Abboud suit has flat fronts), and see if your rumple concerns are similar.
> 
> There are days when it's easier to dress up than it is to figure out a "smart casual" outfit for the day. This is one of those days.
> 
> Suit and braces - New & Lingwood
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - Paul Stuart
> PS - Ashear
> Cufflinks - Benson & Clegg, London
> Shoes - Crockett & Jones
> Overcoat - Adolfo
> Scarf - New & Lingwood
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19317
> View attachment 19318
> View attachment 19319
> View attachment 19320
> View attachment 19321
> View attachment 19322


Superb, dressing with touch of class


----------



## sensible

I really like the taupe windowpane flannel suit with the DB vest Upper Crust. Although I love all your blue and grey suits, I think that you also look excellent in earth tones, and I would like to see you in some dark brown suits, but you rarely wear them. Dark brown, in the past, has had a bad rap, but I think that it can look very rich. With your talent for wearing clothes and combining the various elements of an outfit, you will make it look wonderful.

Another recent item that I like a lot are those grey wingtip brogues. Unusual colors in shoes often look 'tacky', but those are very elegant in appearance. I see that Allen Edmonds has navy shoes in a straight tip balmoral style, but they are so close to black as to be nearly indistinguishable from that color. 

Keep up the great work; I love your postings.
Steve


----------



## upr_crust

fiftyforfifty said:


> Superb, dressing with touch of class


Thank you 50-4-50



sensible said:


> I really like the taupe windowpane flannel suit with the DB vest Upper Crust. Although I love all your blue and grey suits, I think that you also look excellent in earth tones, and I would like to see you in some dark brown suits, but you rarely wear them. Dark brown, in the past, has had a bad rap, but I think that it can look very rich. With your talent for wearing clothes and combining the various elements of an outfit, you will make it look wonderful.
> 
> Another recent item that I like a lot are those grey wingtip brogues. Unusual colors in shoes often look 'tacky', but those are very elegant in appearance. I see that Allen Edmonds has navy shoes in a straight tip balmoral style, but they are so close to black as to be nearly indistinguishable from that color.
> 
> Keep up the great work; I love your postings.
> Steve


Thank you, Steve. As it is, I have a three-piece brown flannel herringbone that will get worn next week, as it is to be very cold next week in NYC, and I will need the insulation.

Beyond that, I do have other brown suits, and wear them with some frequency. I never had a prejudice against brown, and I am told that I look better in lighter colors and earthen tones, so brown will be a part of my palette ongoing.

A special weekend edition - an early dinner, very grand this evening. I've not worn this suit since April, and thought it was about time it had an airing.

Suit - Paul Stuart
Shirt - BB MTM
Tie - Charvet
Braces - New & Lingwood
Cufflinks - DVVS (custom)
PS - BB
Shoes - C & J
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center


----------



## sensible

upr_crust said:


> Thank you 50-4-50
> 
> Thanks, Upr, for the reply. I do think that earth toned suits look very good on you. You likely have posted more brown outfits than I realize because, particularly with darker toned suits, sometimes it is difficult to tell dark brown from charcoal grey to a greyish navy when I see them on the screen. You usually mention the maker, but not always the color, thinking it obvious. The lighting in the photograph can make getting the exact color a bit tricky. In any case, I really enjoy looking at how you put things together.
> 
> I am also very pleased that you are not a slave to the whims of fashion and wear those 'skinny' suits that many companies are trying to push.
> You know the ones I mean: one and a half inch lapels, short jacket, tight sleeves and pants with maybe bottoms only 14 inches wide, about like a blue jean cut. Being a bit taller, 6'1", if I were to don one of those suits, I fear that it would look like I washed it in the washing machine and then put it in a hot dryer!
> 
> I love collar bars, but I don't have any eyelet collars. I just use the clip on style. Do you find that the ones that actually pin thru your shirt put holes in the material? I have one and, if the collar is a bit wide spread and you move about, it will rip the cloth.
> 
> Great posts, keep 'em coming,
> Steve
> 
> Thank you, Steve. As it is, I have a three-piece brown flannel herringbone that will get worn next week, as it is to be very cold next week in NYC, and I will need the insulation.
> 
> Beyond that, I do have other brown suits, and wear them with some frequency. I never had a prejudice against brown, and I am told that I look better in lighter colors and earthen tones, so brown will be a part of my palette ongoing.
> 
> A special weekend edition - an early dinner, very grand this evening. I've not worn this suit since April, and thought it was about time it had an airing.
> 
> Suit - Paul Stuart
> Shirt - BB MTM
> Tie - Charvet
> Braces - New & Lingwood
> Cufflinks - DVVS (custom)
> PS - BB
> Shoes - C & J
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Fortnum & Mason
> Hat - Selentino, via JJ Hat Center
> View attachment 19348
> View attachment 19349
> View attachment 19350
> View attachment 19351
> View attachment 19352
> View attachment 19353


----------



## 215339

@mikel a bunch of posts all over the forum seem to be missing.


----------



## upr_crust

Christmas has passed, I have a slight cold, and the weather has turned much colder in NYC, hence three pieces of flannel suiting.

Suit - BBGF
Shirt - Dunhill
Tie and PS - BB
Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
Overcoat - BB
Scarf - Hilditch & Key
Hat - Selentino


----------



## Howard

delicious_scent said:


> @mikel a bunch of posts all over the forum seem to be missing.


I know I'm seeing the very same thing, it's like after 2006 there are no more of his pictures after that. Were they all deleted cause I sent him a message asking about them and I got a bit worried and I couldn't find the most recent ones.


----------



## Howard

upr_crust said:


> Christmas has passed, I have a slight cold, and the weather has turned much colder in NYC, hence three pieces of flannel suiting.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Dunhill
> Tie and PS - BB
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19368
> View attachment 19369
> View attachment 19370
> View attachment 19371
> View attachment 19372
> View attachment 19373


Crusty, very good to see your photos again, I couldn't find them just before.


----------



## iam.mike

delicious_scent said:


> @mikel a bunch of posts all over the forum seem to be missing.


@delicious_scent if you can point me to some threads that are missing posts, letting me know what is missing, that would be helpful for us to be able to isolate the potential problem.

The only change we made recently, was to introduce a feature allowing us to sort some threads, like this one that is very long, in descending order, so the most recent posts were up at the top.

The feature should not remove posts, but rather put them in a different order.

If you can give us some details, I can have @Todo10 (our forum expert) & his team take a look.


----------



## iam.mike

@Todo10 - It looks like there may be a small bug with the descending sort order feature. The #1 post that started this thread back in 2006 is not in the right place.

@Howard @upr_crust - As a test, we put this thread by date in descending order, with most recent at the top, so new visitors could see the most recent and pertinent.

The initial post (#1) should be at the top -- showing what started the thread, and then the most recent comments/replies thereafter. Based on what I can see, it looks like the descending sort order may not be working 100% as expected.


----------



## upr_crust

mikel said:


> @Todo10 - It looks like there may be a small bug with the descending sort order feature. The #1 post that started this thread back in 2006 is not in the right place.
> 
> @Howard @upr_crust - As a test, we put this thread by date in descending order, with most recent at the top, so new visitors could see the most recent and pertinent.
> 
> The initial post (#1) should be at the top -- showing what started the thread, and then the most recent comments/replies thereafter. Based on what I can see, it looks like the descending sort order may not be working 100% as expected.


You may wish to start a new iteration of this thread. The equivalent thread at That Other Website (a.k.a. styleforum.net) has been re-created three or four times due to performance issues relating to the number of posts associated with the thread (not precisely the problem as experienced here, but perhaps related), and the interspersing of postings from the beginning of the thread with current postings might due to hitting some maximal number of postings for a given thread.

Best of luck with solving the problem, in any case.


----------



## iam.mike

@upr_crust @Shaver @Howard @delicious_scent - I've changed the thread back to ascending order for the time being.

Going to send you all a group email/convo to ask for some thoughts.


----------



## Shaver

mikel said:


> @upr_crust @Shaver @Howard @delicious_scent - I've changed the thread back to ascending order for the time being.
> 
> Going to send you all a group email/convo to ask for some thoughts.


Sorry. I deleted my post once you had realised the issue. I concur with upr that WAYWT II may be an idea whose time has come.


----------



## upr_crust

sensible posted:

"Thanks, Upr, for the reply. I do think that earth toned suits look very good on you. You likely have posted more brown outfits than I realize because, particularly with darker toned suits, sometimes it is difficult to tell dark brown from charcoal grey to a greyish navy when I see them on the screen. You usually mention the maker, but not always the color, thinking it obvious. The lighting in the photograph can make getting the exact color a bit tricky. In any case, I really enjoy looking at how you put things together. 

I am also very pleased that you are not a slave to the whims of fashion and wear those 'skinny' suits that many companies are trying to push.
You know the ones I mean: one and a half inch lapels, short jacket, tight sleeves and pants with maybe bottoms only 14 inches wide, about like a blue jean cut. Being a bit taller, 6'1", if I were to don one of those suits, I fear that it would look like I washed it in the washing machine and then put it in a hot dryer! 

I love collar bars, but I don't have any eyelet collars. I just use the clip on style. Do you find that the ones that actually pin thru your shirt put holes in the material? I have one and, if the collar is a bit wide spread and you move about, it will rip the cloth. 

Great posts, keep 'em coming,
Steve"

Notations of color might well be needed, as both digitial photography and the variations in color monitors can greatly change color perceptions. 

As for the latest "trends" in menswear, "skinny" anything doesn't really complement my late middle-aged physique, though moderations of proportions can have a beneficial effect on my appearance (I have, over the last several years, seen that slightly (note the use of the adjective) shorter jackets suit my body proportions more than the longer jackets which I previously wore). However, overall, "skinny" suits with overly short jackets and cropped trousers are not my thing. 

As for eyelet collared shirts, I only use a collar pin (as opposed to a collar bar, the "clip on" variety of which you speak) with shirts made with eyelets to accommodate the pin (most of which I have had to have made for me). I do have collar bars as well, but they work best with straight collared shirts, and my more recent purchases have been spread collared, with which neither collar pin nor bar work at all, IMHO.


----------



## upr_crust

I would think that WAYWT 2.0 thread would most likely be the simplest solution to this particular technical problem - closing the old thread to new posts, but making it available for viewing.


----------



## iam.mike

Thanks @upr_crust. Good suggestion.


----------



## sensible

upr_crust said:


> Christmas has passed, I have a slight cold, and the weather has turned much colder in NYC, hence three pieces of flannel suiting.
> 
> Suit - BBGF
> Shirt - Dunhill
> Tie and PS - BB
> Cufflinks - London Badge & Button Co.
> Boots - Paul Stuart house brand
> Overcoat - BB
> Scarf - Hilditch & Key
> Hat - Selentino
> 
> View attachment 19368
> View attachment 19369
> View attachment 19370
> View attachment 19371
> View attachment 19372
> View attachment 19373


Upr., this is an outstanding outfit, and very nicely put together. I like the soft blue with the brown suit. I usually wear either a yellow shirt, a tan one or an ecru shade with a darker brown suit, but this blue is also very pleasing. Any of these colors, in my opinion, is better than stark white which, I find, to sometimes be a little too 'harsh' when paired with brown.

You mentioned a slightly shorter jacket, and this is certainly flattering if one is on the short/regular borderline as you mention. However, if one is a definite long, you have to be a bit careful not to wear something too short so that it doesn't look as if you have outgrown the things you are wearing.

What really 'seals' this outfit as a winner is the amazing balmoral boot. I just love them, and I am quite sure that you have the identical item in black.* I have some boots from Johnston and Murphy and also from Paul Fredrick, but I had to settle for a blucker style, not the more formal closed bottom like in this boot. I am sure that these, being from PS, were far more expensive than mine. Even as it is, I get compliments on the ones I have because, being in academia and in science, I am perhaps in even more of a sartorial deset than you are.

* I likely have dozens of things in which I have purchased the same item in various colors: suits, pants, shoes, shirts, sweaters, even overcoats. I like basic styles and, once I find one I like, I enjoy getting it in various colors.


----------



## 215339

Currently looks okay to me.


----------



## Howard

mikel said:


> @upr_crust @Shaver @Howard @delicious_scent - I've changed the thread back to ascending order for the time being.
> 
> Going to send you all a group email/convo to ask for some thoughts.


Thank You for changing it back.


----------



## iam.mike

Continuing our WAYWT discussion here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/what-are-you-wearing-today-2-0.238564/


----------

